# Your PC ATM



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2008)

Now we have the case gallery(which I love)but most of the time I feel a lot of our systems don't look like that. Now my case does look good at times, but most of the time it's on the table, stuff hanging out the side of it. That list can go on and on


So ATM what does your system look like.






I hope I'm not the only one setup on a desk


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice setup, I'm adding another 9800gtx soon, wont have 3 though 

Here's mine ATM, with my P180 Upper intake fan moved back to blow right on my 9800gtx, other than that, just a normal machine.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure there are more rigs in this phase than people care to admit!
Here's my mess....





Which is sad cuz i've got this waiting on it!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, those set up's are insane  wouldn't want to accidentally sneeze in front of em  btw those card set ups are wicked


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 7, 2008)

BTW thats HD4850 , not 9600gt . rest of the specs in my system specs under my username .


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

My ballistix are BLINDING ME.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 7, 2008)

been swapping a dvd drive and a hd, didn't get round to puting the panels back on yet . . .


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2008)

DaMulta, how do your cards breathe?!
Dr.Spankenstien, I love the dual DVD burners on the desk!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 7, 2008)

will post mine when i get home from work


----------



## MKmods (Jul 7, 2008)

heres my comp




Pfttt Tri Sli, Embedded Real256E 3D Graphics + Sempron FTW!

and my case


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> DaMulta, how do your cards breathe?!



The 9800GTX pulls the air from the front of the cards, not the sides.


----------



## aGeoM (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is mine:


----------



## ghost101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wth. You guys have an allergy to cases or something?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 7, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Wth. You guys have an allergy to cases or something?



If I didnt have two curious cats I would have mine out of case too  Im too afraid my Scythe will kill one of em lol


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> If I didnt have two curious cats I would have mine out of case too  Im too afraid my Scythe will kill one of em lol



LOL .


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice to see I'm not the only one


----------



## SirKeldon (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is mine:

Outside





Inside





Still pending to clean and do some improved cable management

Hope you like it


----------



## vega22 (Jul 7, 2008)

i have a 2 year old daughter so its always locked away in the case sry 

would love to have it on one of these open bench case things tho.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Uhhh*

WEll me and my Pre-Builts are oddly set up
This Requires 2 Pictures 
I have a messy set up D:
Here is my old eMachine




Here is my Laptop and Dell




lol


----------



## a111087 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, almost all of you guys need to do some serious clean up in your rooms... 
I will post mine, but its nothing beautiful....


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 7, 2008)

new one (specs to left) coming tomorrow 

like my wifes "hot pink" playboy sheets lol, yea yea laugh lol


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 7, 2008)

Heres mine ATM


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 7, 2008)

it's a crap picture, ATM - but you get the idea:


----------



## pagalms (Jul 7, 2008)

Coolermaster 8**? 
I'll post mine tomorrow


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 7, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Coolermaster 8**?
> I'll post mine tomorrow



yeah - 830

one of those cases that's so g-damn big, there's nowhere really good to position it 

damn, she'll flow some air, though


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 7, 2008)

lol mine is all cleaned up and same with my desk and what i noticed the other day to was all my stuff matches. Its all sliver and black and blue lights. the other thing out of place is my white xbox 360


----------



## Bytor (Jul 7, 2008)

Just got it done this weekend.  Going to reroute those hoses.  Not real happy with them.

Yes those are Hockey Pucks for case feet.

These cards are so sexy I had to post a pic...

























Build log...
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=63302


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's mine











I like my blue glow but the cupboard gets shut while the kids are about!


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't feel so bad showing mine seeing the mess of some!





This is the whole set up. My pc room is also the bedroom!





Here is the pc. As you can see covered in dust, oh and yes i managed to punch through the side window in a fit of rage when some overclocking wouldn't work!





And here is how when it glows it makes the side window look worse!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

they sell plexiglass just fix it lol


----------



## TheCrow (Jul 8, 2008)

I was gonna, but im just gonna wait for some cash and buy a new case, i need summits bigger to house more HDD's!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 8, 2008)

Dayum, my room is uber clean compared to the lot of you. 

TheCrow, ouch the glass is hurting me. Ill put up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 8, 2008)

eh... a crapshot but here's whats happening at the FIT shop


----------



## suraswami (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to have that luxury of having the PC 'Naked' but not anymore.  My 2 yr old son will destory it buy spilling god know what (drewl too!).  So I only have few hrs and work at night only.  PC is in baby stage for few hrs, then given all the garments needed.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 8, 2008)

@TheCrow - TBH, man, I think the window looks kinda kewl broken like that, except for the gaping hole there - but, hey, you can't complain about it impeding airflow, right?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 8, 2008)

me right now


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 8, 2008)

i feel almost embrassed to post mine, i just got xfire in tonight my comp is a mess


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 8, 2008)

Im sure no worse than mine lol



ShadowFold said:


> My ballistix are BLINDING ME.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 8, 2008)

yea but you got cool stuff, coolest thing ive got is my crossfire cards lol, my HSF is just an ASUS X-Mars, and i have just a green cold cathode nothing special


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 8, 2008)

If you think the LED's on the ballistix are cool then you havent seen them in action  they are BLINDING


----------



## pagalms (Jul 8, 2008)

Phonecam


----------



## wolf (Jul 8, 2008)

now i have to post mine....


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine atm im gonna put red leds in the eyes of the skull


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 8, 2008)

TheCrow said:


> I was gonna, but im just gonna wait for some cash and buy a new case, i need summits bigger to house more HDD's!



You stole my avatar!


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 8, 2008)

TheCrow said:


> Here is the pc. As you can see covered in dust, oh and yes i managed to punch through the side window in a fit of rage when some overclocking wouldn't work!
> 
> And here is how when it glows it makes the side window look worse!



lol i had a case with a side and top window and demolished one night when my mrs pissed me off, talk about cutting off my nose to spite my face lol


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's mine...
Got it a week ago.... still needs some nourishment... cable management, still thinking on how-to. My plan is to also get a side window cut and get me some UV lamps, and a Zalman 9700 to replace the stock cooler...

Maybe evan a paint job later on, some stickers, and busty blonde to sit next to the PC


----------



## EnglishLion (Jul 8, 2008)

miloshs said:


> ... and busty blonde to sit next to the PC



That's the upgrade we'd all like!


----------



## miloshs (Jul 8, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Here's mine...
> My plan is to also get a side window cut and get me some UV lamps, and a Zalman 9700 to replace the stock cooler...



Holly crap, now that i look at it, that stock cooler looks like s**t!!! Gotta get that thing replaced!!!


----------



## sheps999 (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't normally have the keyboard there, but I was just mucking around with some music recording programs and such


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still making room for the second graphics card.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2008)

The new "test" build!  DFI P35 black, 2gb OCZ Reapers, E7200.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 9, 2008)

No joke, DM! Great open bench, erocker!

Happy Birthday too, my man! I mean it!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, you're the best!  What a zany evening it's been!


----------



## miloshs (Jul 9, 2008)

Happy B-Day mate 

May the overclocking power be with you!



And yes... nice clean looking system, just the way i like it...  and i really have to say:"That is a big ASS CPU cooler!!!"


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's mine ATM, front panel is off cause the damn reset button broke last night when I was doing some OC'ing and also figuring out amount of AC Ryan modding mesh I'll need to mod the front even though I should have most of my CM690 done today!!  






I'm drooling erocker over your setup!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2008)

id post my current rig if i could find the pictures.

Check out my post, im looking for some case suggestions

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65334


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jul 10, 2008)

Well heres one of mine and one of my wife's.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2008)

Thought I'd give this thread a little bump!


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys, what would you say about my computer specs, mid range or mid to high-end, just got a HD4850, fukin top card, i love it, it owns, temps didnt like at first but done the catalyst control thing to change around, helps alot, oh yeah, im using my PS3 right  now as I write this, just wanted to know if any of you's know where to find a PS3 forum on this website, any help much appreciated, laters.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 12, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Now we have the case gallery(which I love)but most of the time I feel a lot of our systems don't look like that. Now my case does look good at times, but most of the time it's on the table, stuff hanging out the side of it. That list can go on and on
> 
> 
> So ATM what does your system look like.
> ...



Those 9800s must get smoking hot..


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gotta love the little Antec Spotcools,...and I know I need some wire management.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 12, 2008)

just trying to get it to work right now it will be in a case with water as soon as its running


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

New case on the way  No more bad cable management!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's my current guts.  I love my P180!


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 12, 2008)

wholy smoke batman, those zigmateks are massive, didnt realise they were that big  gonna have to get me one of them, sorry no pic atm, im playing


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Aug 12, 2008)

Atm


----------



## MadClown (Aug 13, 2008)

Terrible $20 webcam quality, ill get more pics later this week when i get my 1TB hdd


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is mine right now, finally got crossfire running about a week ago. Now waiting on a second accelero so I can mess around with some overclocking. That third hdd is for vista, cant decide for sure if I want to make the jump for sure. Sure would be nice to be able to use all 4 gigs of ram though.


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll have to post some pics when I eventually get to install my new fans.

Nice to see real world pc's though. 

And then there's erocker.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2008)

My beast specs to the left also with Logitech V20 usb speakers and G5 mouse (got the blue one now)


----------



## boogah (Aug 13, 2008)

Q9450 @ 3.72 Crossfire Rig:







Q6600 @ 3.8 Single ATI rig:







Q6600 @ 3.6 Nvidia SLI rig one card right now.







E8400 @ 4.5 Nvidia SLI rig waiting for GX2 to come in


----------



## Bytor (Aug 13, 2008)

As she sits right now.  Took this pic. yesterday.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's mine, installed a new Modular 900w PSU and a 7200rpm laptop HD. (Going to use it for a nintendo controller mod, making an external just for Emulators) Sorry for blurry pic.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 13, 2008)

Bytor said:


> As she sits right now.  Took this pic. yesterday.



I love your rig, looks hawt.


----------



## Katanai (Aug 13, 2008)

Triprift said:


> My beast specs to the left also with Logitech V20 usb speakers and G5 mouse (got the blue one now)



Triprift I gotta ask now. Who is that chick in your avatar and on your desktop?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 13, 2008)

here is mine after the tubing swap!


----------



## Darknova (Aug 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> here is mine after the tubing swap!



I believe Blood Iron now fits


----------



## spud107 (Aug 13, 2008)

here's a current work in progress,
mates pc, few bits added,


----------



## Triprift (Aug 13, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Triprift I gotta ask now. Who is that chick in your avatar and on your desktop?



My gf Bec


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Jeno (Aug 13, 2008)

Heres whats going down @ Jeno's place, plz dont dis the case... most of it is from the dump 
im working on a wooden contraption to house the parts should be ready soon!








and sorry for the quality, a phone was the only image taking device i could get my hands on.


----------



## PuMA (Aug 13, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Here's mine, installed a new Modular 900w PSU and a 7200rpm laptop HD. (Going to use it for a nintendo controller mod, making an external just for Emulators) Sorry for blurry pic.



and u still got money to buy games


----------



## Jeno (Aug 13, 2008)

PuMA said:


> and u still got money to buy games



what is that supposed to mean?

EDIT: oops didn't read properly, never mind, lol


----------



## Darknova (Aug 13, 2008)

Jeno said:


> Heres whats going down @ Jeno's place, plz dont dis the case... most of it is from the dump
> im working on a wooden contraption to house the parts should be ready soon!
> 
> 
> ...



That looks comfy


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 13, 2008)

PuMA said:


> and u still got money to buy games



I'm actually pretty cheap when it comes to computer parts. 1hr paint job on the case with cheapo-latex paint (high temp 100% etc), got the laptop drive for free, and the 900w PSU came to me after RMA'ing a four year old 700w PSU. (Apparently they were out of stock)


----------



## Evo85 (Aug 13, 2008)

My current rig is a Thermaltake Xaser 2. Older case but has served me so well over the years..  Will post pics later 

This is my next case project. Will be an ATI theme. (Red front fan gave me the idea)

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=17&id=5363

 Just got to wait a couple more weeks till its released...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 13, 2008)

Some very nice clean systems in here. I just took these a couple days ago. Here is my rig:


























I dust it out a couple times a month at the least so it stays pretty clean. I'm a bit of a neat freak at times.


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is mine, she is dusty...Excuse the rough paint job...at least it looks kinda cool


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is my rig(s) currently. I have not moved a single thing.
P5K Pro/E8400/8800GS X2 folding away...





I even got my HTPC in on the Folding action
Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H/Phenom X3 8650/8800GTS G92


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 14, 2008)

Is that a Antec 300?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 14, 2008)

Bottom left:  my HDD's (two in cage, 1 in bag)
Center:  Dead motherboard with RAM and CPU in bag on top
Next to that:  PSU
Box on right:  Replacement board that I've been lazy to set up
Video card:  still at PNY, who I can't get a hold of and has had it for two weeks . . . 

everything else:  stuff


----------



## digitalerr0r (Aug 14, 2008)

DAMN whilhelm nice setup... i want your wire management technique!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Whilhelm said:


>


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you very much

Here is the back of the motherboard tray






For more details check my worklog


----------



## Jeno (Aug 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> That looks comfy


yes its very comfy i lose about 1-2 kills in cod4 because of it but that doesn't worry me cause its comfy... and i wouldn't have it any other way!
besides i lose about 4 kills with my slow internet and i lose like 10 kills because the left-click on my micro$h!t mouse isn't working, i have to use knife most of the time 






is that the same mouse i see sitting on your desk batmang? :shadedshu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeno said:


> yes its very comfy i lose about 1-2 kills in cod4 because of it but that doesn't worry me cause its comfy... and i wouldn't have it any other way!
> besides i lose about 4 kills with my slow internet and i lose like 10 kills because the left-click on my micro$h!t mouse isn't working, i have to use knife most of the time
> 
> 
> ...



Sure is.  I've upgraded to a Razer DeathAdder though. Its a night and day difference.


----------



## Jeno (Aug 14, 2008)

batmang said:


> Its a night and day difference.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is that a Antec 300?


Tower is a NZXT Tempest 





 HTPC is a CoolerMaster RC 280 convertible.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow you guys sure have some nice machines. Well mine isnt as cool or as fast as some of these but im quite content with it for now  Pardon the quality.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2008)

There's my replacement board from EVGA, just need to send the old one back now . . . still no word from PNY about my graphics card though 

btw:  nice cpu cooler PP Mguire


----------



## Darknova (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeno said:


> yes its very comfy i lose about 1-2 kills in cod4 because of it but that doesn't worry me cause its comfy... and i wouldn't have it any other way!
> besides i lose about 4 kills with my slow internet and i lose like 10 kills because the left-click on my micro$h!t mouse isn't working, i have to use knife most of the time
> 
> 
> ...



Get a decent mouse


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

> nice cpu cooler PP Mguire


Thanx i quite like it  Next build will be water cooling though.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2008)

I liked mine until the fan bearings started going bad and now it makes a weird noise.  Still cools just fine though and I don't notice the noise when it's on low or if I have my music/games louder than it lol.  I considered WC when I first built this system . . . but then I remembered how lazy I am,


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm good point, im pretty lazy but the epeen of having watercooling outdoes that  This Zalman is only a few weeks old though so i dont think ill be having any problems anytime soon. *knocks on wood*


----------



## theJesus (Aug 15, 2008)

Both of my friends' identical coolers never had any problems, I just wasn't very careful with the fan on mine during the multiple installations/uninstallations lol

Edit:  One thing I really don't like is that if the controller accidentally comes unplugged, the fan just stops as opposed to reverting back to full speed or something.  The heatsink is good enough though that I've done this and not noticed for three days lol because temps were still ok.  Of course, I do have a lot of fans in my case as well though.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

I dont use the controller that was bundled with the heatsink. I just plug it into my mobo and max it. With running 1.56v to my X2 im pretty sure if the fan turned off for even a little bit id be up sh1t creek. Another reason why i want watercooling.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont use the controller that was bundled with the heatsink. I just plug it into my mobo and max it. With running 1.56v to my X2 im pretty sure if the fan turned off for even a little bit id be up sh1t creek. Another reason why i want watercooling.



Cory, man you are hitting up the forums today!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

God dammit I suck at cable management










New Antec Three-Hundred tho!!!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my ATM computer. Not the best of right now.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol thats the exact desk Jerry has and is the black version of mine. That 9600GT looks beast though.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol thats the exact desk Jerry has and is the black version of mine. That 9600GT looks beast though.



thanx.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is mine while at quakecon 






And here it is at my house (Yeah i play russian style gaming..where you play using the keyboard on your lap )


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## Jeno (Aug 16, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Get a decent mouse



i would have a razor lachesis siting there instead but i has no money 
its gonna be crazy when i get a job and leave home


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

You still wont have any money trust me


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres my 2 cent:


----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> And here it is at my house (Yeah i play russian style gaming..where you play using the keyboard on your lap )



Next upgrade, a desk


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Heres my 2 cent:


Excelent pc mate


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 16, 2008)

*runs off to do some tidying + photography*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Next upgrade, a desk



LOL... I would Agree


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 16, 2008)

Like i said i play russian style  
But dont worry i have a big desk in my room im just waiting to get internet connection in there. 
@PP Mguire, South Texas.


----------



## iamollie (Aug 16, 2008)

I can never get over how many fans you guys have, i hate that background whirling, the concept of ram coolers as well just seems insane.
On my rig i always try keep no. of fans to a minimum- one on the cpu one on the psu and one oon the gfx


----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

iamollie said:


> I can never get over how many fans you guys have, i hate that background whirling, the concept of ram coolers as well just seems insane.
> On my rig i always try keep no. of fans to a minimum- one on the cpu one on the psu and one oon the gfx



You only ever hear the loudest fan. So you could have 20+ fans, but the noise level will be set by the loudest fan. I've got the RAM cooler (2), 2 Intake, 1 exhaust, 1 on the CPU, 2 on the GPU, and 1 on the PSU and I can barely hear my PC.


----------



## iamollie (Aug 16, 2008)

That doesnt make sense, think of a stadium with people clapping, you dont hear only the loudest person clapping you hear ~ the sum of them clapping


----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

iamollie said:


> That doesnt make sense, think of a stadium with people clapping, you dont hear only the loudest person clapping you hear ~ the sum of them clapping



But we're talking about a much much much smaller space. It's in an enclosed box, not open air.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like my case is the best.







I love my baby. Best case ever.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 16, 2008)

*My Wife's Box*





This is actually a nice rig...lol E6600, 7900GTX


----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

............Ever heard of a blow-out? LOL


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 16, 2008)

MAy I humbly suggest.....


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

You have no idea how hard I'm laughing right now


----------



## erocker (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

If only I could afford to do that erocker...but I have cats lol.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 16, 2008)

Ummmm, CyberDruid, you really need to clean that out before something fails from the dust (like the hard-drive)


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 16, 2008)

Some like it hairy? lol

Here ya go nice and neat after I blew out some of the cobwebs


----------



## theJesus (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, that hardly even looks like the same pc anymore lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 16, 2008)

wow! that actually looks quite nice now! good job!


----------



## Darknova (Aug 16, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Some like it hairy? lol
> 
> Here ya go nice and neat after I blew out some of the cobwebs



Cheat, you're not meant to rebuild the entire PC


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 16, 2008)

I have another dust magnet in a techstation out in the shop: E3110 at 4ghz folding on a P5K dlx...I just hit it with the air every couple of days...


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 16, 2008)

Cyber that pc looks beast now that youve cleaned it. Ive always loved the 7900GTX. I thought it was one of the coolest looking cards for its time.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> This is actually a nice rig...lol E6600, 7900GTX



Omg thats scary im suprised that even works mon


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, that's what my stepdad's pc looked like when the hard-drive failed.  Of course, the motherboard killed the new drive as well, so I can't say for sure dust was the culprit with the first one.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Aug 17, 2008)

The insides....


----------



## ktr (Aug 17, 2008)

My case on its side. Its an old rig, slower rig compared to peeps of TPU, but it serves my purpose just fine


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

Seems comparable to what my rig used to be before I got a new processor.  idk much about AMD cpus, but I had a pentium D 805 for a while, even after I got my 8800gt.
Edit:  I wouldn't be surprised if your rig was better, especially since I had to run stock clocks most of the due to heat (even with my zalman 9700)


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Ktr your rig is even better than mine! 

My 4200+ at stock beats my friends PD 820


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

K, then I was right lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea i find it kinda funy how 2.2ghz X2 > 2.8ghz PD. To bad its not the same anymore


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 17, 2008)

ktr im jealous of how clean ur case looks compared to mine lol... need to do some cable management


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

KTR does that thing have 3 PCI-E slots?


----------



## ktr (Aug 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> KTR does that thing have 3 PCI-E slots?



yea, but the two yellow's slots are useless (blue slot in the middle). Its either 16x on blue, or 8x on yellows (the blue then turns to 1x)


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, the P4 and PD afik were all about clocks and not actual performance per clock, so it makes sense.  Still, I wonder how your x2 would do against my old PD oced to 3.75 or even 4ghz


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> ktr im jealous of how clean ur case looks compared to mine lol... need to do some cable management



You should see mine, it's completely empty


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow thats quite the board! So could you run 3 graphics cards in there?


> Well, the P4 and PD afik were all about clocks and not actual performance per clock, so it makes sense. Still, I wonder how your x2 would do against my old PD oced to 3.75 or even 4ghz


 Since im running at 2.8 it would be either close or id win. If you where running a 2.2ghz C2D though id be shit in the wind rofl.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 17, 2008)

theJesus said:


> You should see mine, it's completely empty



i have an amd/ati rig laying in my closet that is basically a nest of wires... its beautiful


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, once I get my a gpu in here again, I'll be running my e7200 and probably ~4.0ghz so I think you'd be shit in the fan lol


----------



## ktr (Aug 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Wow thats quite the board! So could you run 3 graphics cards in there?



Only two.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, three should be able to run, just one of them would be gimped at pciex1 lol

Edit:  Run dual gpu config if the x8 won't hinder too much and use a cheap card in the x1 for extra monitors?


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking more 2 cards for SLI and 1 card for folding. Since the folding card dosent need the bandwidth anyways.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

oh, I suppose that would be a good idea too.  And you could still use it for extra monitors as well


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol i only have 1 LCD though  I guess maybe for anybody else. Could you imagine running 6 30" LCDs?


----------



## Darknova (Aug 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol i only have 1 LCD though  I guess maybe for anybody else. Could you imagine running 6 30" LCDs?



Once you go dual you'll never go back


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol i used to have dual 17" CRTs. Never really utilized it honestly :/


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol i used to have dual 17" CRTs. Never really utilized it honestly :/



Yeah dual monitors gets really usefull when video/audio editing.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Prudent.  I hobby with audio recording/sequencing/etc. and you can never have too much real-estate on your desktop for all the different windows and apps you could have open at any one time.  If you have a tv tuner, you can also just use an extra monitor for that.  I also find it nice to run a virtual machine with linux or something on another monitor, so it's like two systems in one


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 17, 2008)

Well i basicaly only game, browse, and make the ocational guitar recording with my PC. Mainly just game though. So dont really need dualys


----------



## Darknova (Aug 17, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol i used to have dual 17" CRTs. Never really utilized it honestly :/



20.1" and 17" TFTs rock  I feel so restricted now if I go back to using just one monitor or if I have to fix someone else PC.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 17, 2008)

I found that a 20.1" rotated vertical is exactly the right height to match a 24" and the right width for most work/sites.


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my everyday setup, note the awesome cable management and that coolant that was actually blood red 1 month ago...


----------



## peach1971 (Aug 17, 2008)

Timeless home of my AMD X2 4850e / HD 3850 Turbo-X lll:


----------



## Darknova (Aug 17, 2008)

The Haunted said:


> This is my everyday setup, note the awesome cable management and that coolant that was actually blood red 1 month ago...



Probably just me, but considering you now don't have as much airflow over your RAM I'd either ghetto-rig a fan over it, or buy a RAM cooler.


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Probably just me, but considering you now don't have as much airflow over your RAM I'd either ghetto-rig a fan over it, or buy a RAM cooler.



The 250mm fan is more than enough to keep the ram real cool


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

Since im kinda hxc folding on my main rig i put this thing together to play some CoD4 and CSS. Plays both maxed quite nicely


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Since im kinda hxc folding on my main rig i put this thing together to play some CoD4 and CSS. Plays both maxed quite nicely



Is this your AM2 system??


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 18, 2008)

If i had a DFI for my AM2 do you think id be using this 939 junk? 

No thats my 3000+ S754 and DFI LP nF3 250gb with a Radeon 9800XT. Rockin the old skool AGP.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> If i had a DFI for my AM2 do you think id be using this 939 junk?
> 
> No thats my 3000+ S754 and DFI LP nF3 250gb with a Radeon 9800XT. Rockin the old skool AGP.



Oh ok.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> God dammit I suck at cable management



MY EYES, THEY BURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

once my P5K Premium B.P Edit and Q6600 arrive ill be sure to drop some pictures on here


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my new favorite case, 830K. Picked it over the armor suit and Antec 1200. Has the monolithic front of a Lian-Li with the black interior and side window of the Antec... and no crappy logos to muck it up. In the last pic you can make out my black cardboard duct that moves air straight through the floor mesh onto the card fan. When I get my 4870X2 it will be completely isolated from the rest of the system since it only pumps air out the back. 
















That batwing fan has like the best noise/airflow ratio ever. 70 CFM at 18 dB.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 20, 2008)

Really nice dude.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

@ LAN derf ha
Patriot Ram FTW!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2008)

This is about month and a half old.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 20, 2008)

*The Black Knight*










This Skulltrail Rig is my daily driver. I use it for Crunching (WCG BOINC) and Folding (GPU2) as well as work and play. It runs 24/7 off an external cooler.





Latest upgrade is the 4 Samsung F1 drives in RAID5 (2TB) and the VelociRaptor.





Hard to see but there is an Areca 1210 Raid Controller in the top PCIe slot and an X-Fi Xtreme Music right under the first HD3870X2. 





This is pretty much the last rig I will be building for myself as I don't even really deserve one this nice


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy mother of God.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow thats alot of space I have a little over 1TB in basicly a raid 1 setup and i thought that was alot but guess not...Great job with the wiring on the HD's especially on the sata cables, very neat

Oh and what case is that?


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks

Here's a quick build for the Family. Basically used as an HTPC in the Living Room driving a 52" Samsung LCD.





I did not lavish much attention on this one but it does the job.





I must sing the praises of this Enzotech cooler...it's about as good as Liquid Cooling if it can grab enough fresh air.





The RAM gets really hot so I just put that OCZ cooler on there. 

QX9650 on a GA-X38 DQ6 with 8GB of G SKill DDR2 1000. The 150GB RaptorX is kind of a waste since you cannot see it lol and a pair of Hitachi Deathstars are good for raising the case temp about 20C. It's a hot running box to be sure.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG sexy case!! what is it?

Edit nvm its a Soldam Alcadia XR-1 NRS But i cant find it for sale


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Holy mother of God.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> This Skulltrail Rig is my daily driver. I use it for Crunching (WCG BOINC) and Folding (GPU2) as well as work and play. It runs 24/7 off an external cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one impressive rig 

Is that painted, or anodised on the inside? or did it come like that?


----------



## FilipM (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is mine:

















I'm confused, forgot how to make pics big and clickable like all the others...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 20, 2008)

the pictures dont work mate


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 20, 2008)

Darknova said:


> That's one impressive rig
> 
> Is that painted, or anodised on the inside? or did it come like that?



Thanks for the compliments guys: it's my _preciousssssss_


The case is anodized that color and that's how it comes from Soldam.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys: it's my _preciousssssss_
> 
> 
> The case is anodized that color and that's how it comes from Soldam.



Soldam? Never heard of em


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 20, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Soldam? Never heard of em



They're a decent company, my friend bought one of their CD/DVD drives once because he was too lazy to do his own paint job. :shadedshu
Their Pandora series of cube cases is nice too. (Their site is confusing, just Google their products its easier)


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's my rig atm


----------



## Castiel (Aug 21, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Here's my rig atm



Can you fit inside that little space?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes.
My knees usually get whacked say if the phone is ringing.


----------



## boogah (Aug 23, 2008)

Dual Du Orb and tracer led are crazy bright in the dark.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 23, 2008)

lol it kinda looks a face.  Very awesome


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the duOrb for video cards but dont much fancy them as CPU coolers.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 24, 2008)

*Could Not Stand the Spaghetti*

I was a little bored yesterday so I redid the LianLi rig.

Replaced all the cheapo LED Coolermaster fans with SanAce1011 103.5 CFM units exceptforthe HDD caddy which I put a stock LL fan into. Angled one of crappy CM fans at the RAM (cable ties FTW) and found a LL squirrel cage fan to draw heat of the GFX. I also had a 90mm TT fan laying around that fit perfectly on top of the card to blow more heat out the back through the open PCI slot.

Results are a stunning 15C drop in load temps at the same settings. CFM

So I cranked it up to 4ghz and did some prime95 stress testing and then set it to Crunching for WCG BOINC. Currently running 4ghz load for 12 hours at 60C with Side Panel on, 55C with it off, CPU fan on medium.





Before





After





Fans-o-plenty





Room for a dualie rad now too 





The CPU fan control is on a PCI plate. At medium it's tolerable but loud, on full it's too loud, but the temps do drop another 4-5C.





Considering lining the interior with sound dampening. But it's a great improvement over the "before" where I was getting 55-60C load temps at 3.33Ghz.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have sound dampening in my case and can't notice much of a difference, but it looks cool!


----------



## largon (Aug 24, 2008)

The image is from 3 months back but I couldn't tell...


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 25, 2008)

What are you doing? That looks like a mad scientest machine there.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This is my new favorite case, 830K. Picked it over the armor suit and Antec 1200. Has the monolithic front of a Lian-Li with the black interior and side window of the Antec... and no crappy logos to muck it up. In the last pic you can make out my black cardboard duct that moves air straight through the floor mesh onto the card fan. When I get my 4870X2 it will be completely isolated from the rest of the system since it only pumps air out the back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, is your Palit 8800GTS loud? Because I have the 9600GT sonic and I was told that it was really quiet and at the lowest speeds it still loud, louder than my CPU fan at high speed.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 25, 2008)

At idle its pretty silent, and its been very cool since I got this case so the auto fan speed never goes above 50%. So pretty quiet fan wise, lately its developed a squeal at higher frame rates (really noticeable in intro vids where you get over 1000 fps), not sure if its the ram or gpu making the noise. Had a motherboard where the ram slots squealed and somehow they fixed it with a bios update.


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> What are you doing? That looks like a mad scientest machine there.


What do you mean? 
There's nothing out of the ordinary going on in the pic - the system just _is_ like that.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 25, 2008)

Your tubes are exceptioanly long though.


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2008)

The tube going to the GPU has the extension because there was a another card sometime ago that I toyed with. Didn't bother to remove the extension even though I removed the 2nd MCW60. 
Rad needs long tubes as it's not attached to the case and is moved from time to time.


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 29, 2008)

I whipped this one together in about 6 hours right after my DFI Dark and Zotac 8800GT arrived.











I cannabalized my techstation for the LC gear, a kind of recycling project lol. The Rocketfish was just there...so I went for it.






I could not see lettting the elements get to my new baby..bug piss and dust and humidity borked the P5K in this picture. Hence the case this time around.










The Zotac looks crazy...the LED fan compliments the tawdry DFI color scheme 





The G Skill is very nice. Low voltage high speed...and a bag of chips.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks really nice.  I'm definitely digging the rocketfish, and I love the way DFI LP boards look.  Every time I see one, I want to build a Lego-themed computer around it   (get one of the boards with yellow slots + Palit card with the yellow cooler + lego case = win)


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 29, 2008)

The thing is a beast. THe X48 reminds me of everything I loved about the old NF4 boards...crazy subtimings tweaks for RAM, lots of fine tuning options for voltage...it's going to take me months to figure it out


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2008)

ya just too bad none of these mobos have a complete manual on what each of the settings really do.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 29, 2008)

A long time ago i found a thread on teh internetz that explained what they all did and how to work with them. I just said screw it to understanding all of that tedial crap. I  my DFI though.


----------



## craigo (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks great cyberdruid,rocketfish is lian-li right? ive heard good things about the DK boards...
anyway heres my main at present,although everybody seems to hate my silverstone judging by the crap people gave my rig when i put it up in the case gallery....oh well


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2008)

Heres my antec as she stands after some drill work:





















Not the most impressive in terms of hardware, but i do believe its very tidy. Watch this space, possibly a 260 or 4870 on the way soon!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> The G Skill is very nice. Low voltage high speed...and a bag of chips.




Hey Cyber...that left ram stick isnt seated and locked in place. May have been corrected since the image, but just something that stood out to me!


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2008)

My folding rig.
e7200 @ 4ghz 1.38v's
2gb OCZ Reapers DDR2 800 4 4-4-15
ATi HD 4850


----------



## Bytor (Aug 29, 2008)

Intel rig on the tech station....


----------



## spud107 (Aug 29, 2008)

heres my other pc lol, 
ripped the insides out an old pentium 90mhz and replaced with skt478 celeron @ 2.6


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 30, 2008)

That's hardcore. I remember doing stuff to my 133...that Coppermine was hot blooded. Work it!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

Well if were posting old stuffs we got working 





98box for all my old games


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok thought id show you my rig and my room, me and the wife have only just finished this room a week or 2 ago, its still a work in progress as i need some shelves and niknaks to make it a bit less 





> Beige?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 31, 2008)

i love that case mullered . . . and those 2 posters are epic


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i love that case mullered . . . and those 2 posters are epic



mate i was doubtful about the case, but im not joking i like it even better than my antec 900 i had with my old build and it was cheaper, it looks even more stunning in real life  only downside is it has that lovely window and the fans it shipped with although good quality tt ones, didnt have any led's, imo theres no point in having a window if you cant see whats inside so i just swapped the rear 120mm tt one with a crappy old led 120 mm i had lying about and theres no difference in temps/noise (win win situation) 

yea i love my posters lol especially the teamwork one right above my monitor hahaha , but bunny suicides crack me up lol, too bad my crappy pic doesnt do it justice


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 31, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> mate i was doubtful about the case, but im not joking i like it even better than my antec 900 i had with my old build and it was cheaper, it looks even more stunning in real life  only downside is it has that lovely window and the fans it shipped with although good quality tt ones, didnt have any led's, imo theres no point in having a window if you cant see whats inside so i just swapped the rear 120mm tt one with a crappy old led 120 mm i had lying about and theres no difference in temps/noise (win win situation)
> 
> yea i love my posters lol especially the teamwork one right above my monitor hahaha , but bunny suicides crack me up lol, too bad my crappy pic doesnt do it justice



im going to have to look at a new case, im considering watercooling but a proper setup this time and the antec just doesnt cut it. The PSU on the floor idea was nice at first but now it just makes things awkward. Plus your cant mount a radiator internally because the rear is laid out wrong due to the PSU being on the bottom . . . Plus that soprano looks gorgeous, the antecs are like marmite really.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 1, 2008)

> imo theres no point in having a window if you cant see whats inside


Cathode?
Ive seen that poster at Spencers.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 1, 2008)

I dunno. Sometimes the best effect is just the lights from the motherboard, RAM, and fans coming through an etched window...it catches on the Frosting...


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyberdruid, How many machines do you got?


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2008)

wtf8269 said:


> I have sound dampening in my case and can't notice much of a difference, but it looks cool!


 Yea I did the same, makes my case weight a ton. I consider it more a theft deterrent than sound isolation because I dont think it really does anything! I dont see a burglar wanting to run off with my 40 pound massive case lol

 Heres some pics I just took. Still lots to do on this aging build, but I dont feel a real need since its still fast enough for me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol sound dampening isnt going to work if you have a window.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL  ohwell my comps a tank now, sucks when I want to haul it out from under there its a beast  its made from thick alum and steel lol


 Edit: I mainly got the sound dampening figuring it would help keep my disc drives quieter but thier still quite loud.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 9, 2008)

New mobo got installed the other day; haven't had time to OC yet.  Here's to you, urbklr....


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Duffman (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine stays buttoned up as well.  Cats too.  I did some sound deadening on my TJ09 too.  Just the side panels tho.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol, damn you cats! 

I have a cat as well, but I never closed my PC off 

I would LOL if my cat ever got his nose in the fan. I'm not cruel, btw.


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 9, 2008)

Chewy said:


> LOL  ohwell my comps a tank now, sucks when I want to haul it out from under there its a beast  its made from thick alum and steel lol
> 
> 
> Edit: I mainly got the sound dampening figuring it would help keep my disc drives quieter but thier still quite loud.



meh my pc is noisy but i dont care, but id rather it be noisy than get hot, i have 2 profiles in CCC, gaming and desktop, in desktop, its pretty damn quiet and in gaming mode its fairly noisy but cool, if im gaming i either have my headphones on or my speakers turned up loud so its a win win situation, until a good silent cooling solution comes out at the right price(key factor), this will do me just fine


----------



## Duffman (Oct 9, 2008)

lol, when i had the stock cooler on my 2900 I would scare my cat by turning the fan up to 100% when he got close to it.  lol good times.


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2008)

When I had my WC system in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2008)

Ive swithched some things around....


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 9, 2008)

Binge said:


> When I had my WC system in.



Lol... i was about to say "heyy... thats not a zalman 9500"... 

Why did you get rid of that loop?


----------



## Duffman (Oct 9, 2008)

and what does it look like at the moment?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 9, 2008)

*Timeline of my Antec 182 Gunmetal black*

My Antec case has gone thru some changes in the last year.. here all stages it was in:

1)With my old 939 socket DFI Lanparty mobo and a crappy GPU





2)With my DFI Blood Iron which i killed with one of kexxx´s bioses and a even more crappier GPU





3)With my current DFI Dark P35 on Air





4)With my current DFI Dark P35 on Water


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> Lol... i was about to say "heyy... thats not a zalman 9500"...
> 
> Why did you get rid of that loop?





Duffman said:


> and what does it look like at the moment?



I wanted to try water cooling to understand it, but I've always had success with air.  I figured I'd get a nice loop with current equips, and then resell all of the parts after my experimentation.  So far no problems.  I loved the experience but for the rest of the term I have with this PC I want it on air 

I'm in the process of putting her all back together with a 4870x2 and a different case.  I've got pics of a practically identical system in an Antec 900.  Same ram, same mobo, E8600 E0, but a different PSU.  Hey!  While I'm at it that's where my rigs go.  22" flat screen and a vinyl made to look like wood


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 9, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> New mobo got installed the other day; haven't had time to OC yet.  Here's to you, urbklr....



one thing, clean the inside if your case once a month.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 9, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> one thing, clean the inside if your case once a month.



looks pretty clean to me


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres mine atm with my finished water loop.Its a t-line setup,which i am happy with.

Swiftech apogee gt/ddc3.2+xspc top/240mm bip radiator/xspc razor full cover 4850 block






Sorry for crappy pic,i had to use a webcam.I will take some better pics soon.


----------



## Mr.President (Oct 11, 2008)

heres mine :


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> one thing, clean the inside if your case once a month.



I know my middle fan has a touch of dust, but you make it sound like I'm drowning in the stuff!  It's pretty dang clean; fresh off a mobo swap!:shadedshu



Mr.President said:


> heres mine :



Show us the insides!  We love tech pR0n!


----------



## Mr.President (Oct 11, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I know my middle fan has a touch of dust, but you make it sound like I'm drowning in the stuff!  It's pretty dang clean; fresh off a mobo swap!:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the insides!  We love tech pR0n!



Sir u wont like the inside much , cuz my cable management sux , infect there isnt cable management anyways here are the pics :


----------



## Binge (Oct 11, 2008)

I am sad... that stock heat sink on your CPU is just the kind of bad apple that would push old ladies into traffic instead of giving you heat transfer


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 11, 2008)

Binge said:


> I am sad... that stock heat sink on your CPU is just the kind of bad apple that would push old ladies into traffic instead of giving you heat transfer



He's right. Every time someone installs a stock Intel cooler God kills a puppy.








Anyway... here's mine ATM


----------



## Mandown (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's my rig, doesn't it look perrrty.

BTW where can I get a good set of blacklights for my case?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2008)

New Hardware!


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2008)

Cuzza said:


>



I lolled xD










Don't hate me for being cheap with my cases!  I'll change I swear


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 12, 2008)

Same board as mine mlee49


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 12, 2008)

Except mlee is killing puppies with his cooler.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 13, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Except mlee is killing puppies with his cooler.



I'm only maiming them for now, my new baby will be in soon!  More pics by the end of the week!


----------



## Gump (Oct 14, 2008)

Panoramic


----------



## Gump (Oct 14, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Here's my rig, doesn't it look perrrty.
> 
> BTW where can I get a good set of blacklights for my case?



Look here:
http://www.xoxide.com/lighting.html


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Except mlee is killing puppies with his cooler.


Alright this is much better.  This cooler idles at 20C and 40C under load, with no direct fan on it!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 19, 2008)

That cooler is frickin cool mlee49


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 19, 2008)

Jesus that things huge!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2008)

It's so big I can't fit the cooler on it, my case fans almost touch it.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 19, 2008)

me


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 19, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> me



Interesting case lighting. I don't normally like more than 1 colour, but yours works for me.


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2008)

Made my 2nd rig nice and neat.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 20, 2008)

Erocker is your PSU floating on air?


----------



## Binge (Oct 20, 2008)

There's totally a metal foot there!  I see it!  No magic!


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 20, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> me



 Very nice.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

@ erocker:  Where did you take those pics?  It's all so white!  And I think you either need a smaller case or more stuff to put in it; it just looks so empty 

I do you like your cable management though, simple and efficient.  Hiding every single cable/wire is cool 'n' all, but it's a PITA when you change things around.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> @ erocker:  Where did you take those pics?  It's all so white!  And I think you either need a smaller case or more stuff to put in it; it just looks so empty



It looks like he took the pics indside of white cardboard box or something similar. If you look at the bottom left corner of the first picture you can see a gap.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought maybe that was cause it was on a counter or something, but I think you may be right.  Definitely a big box though


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah it would have to be huge to fit a Rocketfish case and still have white space. Maybe erocker got a new fridge and though he would have some fun


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I thought maybe that was cause it was on a counter or something, but I think you may be right.  Definitely a big box though



For defusing light on taking pics of review products, works really well with halogen lighting. I have one myself....they are great.


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2008)

It's three 3ftx2ft peices of white foam-core board.  There is a small L bracket under the PSU, though the four screws in the back hold it to the case.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

I want some of that stuff, is it expensive?


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2008)

It was about eight bucks a sheet at my local artist store.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2008)

nope cost me like $40 total for board paint and the 300W lamp I use.... http://www.rwlabs.com/category.php?page=cpu_heatsink_testing
This is where I got the idea!

here is mine 
 no halogen yet in the pic!


----------



## erocker (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yeah, i'm using two 500 watt halogens for lighting too, though for these pics the configuration wasn't optimal.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

I may have to invest in some of that and a couple lamps when I get another job.  Even though I don't have an uber-awesome camera and may not use it all the time, my girlfriend can make use of it too because she's in a photography class and thus takes lots pictures and whatnot.  I may try to obtain a DSLR for her for christmas when the class moves into digital photography.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I may have to invest in some of that and a couple lamps when I get another job.  Even though I don't have an uber-awesome camera and may not use it all the time, my girlfriend can make use of it too because she's in a photography class and thus takes lots pictures and whatnot.  I may try to obtain a DSLR for her for christmas when the class moves into digital photography.



all I use is a Cannon A520...does wonders when set correctly.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

is the A520 a powershot?  I've got a SD1000, powershot ftw 

I got my main rig running finally, so I'm gonna take pics tonight.  Cable management isn't ideal right now, but I'm just happy to have it running again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2008)

theJesus said:


> is the A520 a powershot?  I've got a SD1000, powershot ftw
> 
> I got my main rig running finally, so I'm gonna take pics tonight.  Cable management isn't ideal right now, but I'm just happy to have it running again.



yes sir powershot it is!


----------



## SANEagent (Oct 22, 2008)

> He's right. Every time someone installs a stock Intel cooler God kills a puppy.



OMG that made me almost fall out of my chair!


----------



## Binge (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah umm... it's sort of neat!  Cable management is a bisch


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow that is freakin bad ass


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2008)

Mr. Druid, I envy... SOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 26, 2008)

I was just in the right place at the right time. The thing is ridiculously heavy. 25 pounds just shipped flat...then the hardware added ten pounds or so...tilting it around to get the air out of the rad was a serious workout


----------



## zithe (Oct 26, 2008)

Pfft! Images ftl. I pwn you all with a VIDEO of my computer. http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=dw_6LK__6n8

Eat it. 

CyberDruid, you deserve that accidental thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 26, 2008)

zithe said:


> Pfft! Images ftl. I pwn you all with a VIDEO of my computer. http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=dw_6LK__6n8
> 
> Eat it.
> 
> CyberDruid, you deserve that accidental thanks.



I want my 53 seconds back....that is the darkest video I think I have ever seen....after you see a dark image of the front all you can see is a couple of twisted wires...eat that.


----------



## zithe (Oct 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I want my 53 seconds back....that is the darkest video I think I have ever seen....after you see a dark image of the from all you can see is a couple of twisted wires...eat that.



Now you know why my pc is so wonderful!

It actually doesn't look like that anymore. It's still the same black case with bad wire management, but I got bored, ordered a load of fans, ripped the front off of my case, and played with airflow.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol Druid, I love the pic of you sticking your tongue out


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 26, 2008)

@cyberDruid..... fantastic testbench! I want one!


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyway my PC ATM ......as recently posted in case gallery....


----------



## theJesus (Oct 26, 2008)

CD, how does the board mount on there?  Just screw onto stand-offs like normal?  I think it would be it would be nice for a test-bench to have some method for quickly swapping boards.

Either way, that's totally bad-ass! 

I still need to post my pics, but I've been having trouble with techpowerup.org for hosting.  It takes forever (my slow upload) and then finally spits out an error at me (can't remember and too lazy to check right now).  Is there a file-size and/or dimension limit on there?
Oh, I just remembered that the error said something about not being able to move the image


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Its too big if it says it cant move it. Or from my experiences thats what it has been.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 26, 2008)

Do you have any idea what the limit is?  Or at least whether it's file-size, dimension, or both?

The ones I tried were 3072 x 2304 and 2.5~3.0mb.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 28, 2008)

Well due to having my SD to USB reader stolen i only have one pic of my new setup. Here it is.


----------



## Binge (Oct 28, 2008)

I love these Zalman coolers.  They cut my knuckles on a weekly basis


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol same here! But it hurts so good


----------



## dkosti16 (Oct 30, 2008)

My case was lookoing like this pictures:
http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i204716_P7300002.JPG
http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i204715_P7300001.JPG
http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i204714_P7290015.JPG
and with some painting and cable managment looks like this:
http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i204744_P8090008.JPG
http://www.imagesforme.com/out.php/i204746_P8090003.JPG


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2008)

If i had a Digital Camera, i would take a pic of my system.

But i don't


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 1, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> If i had a Digital Camera, i would take a pic of my system.
> 
> But i don't



Are you any good with Microsoft paint


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 1, 2008)

theJesus said:


> CD, how does the board mount on there?  Just screw onto stand-offs like normal?  I think it would be it would be nice for a test-bench to have some method for quickly swapping boards.
> 
> Either way, that's totally bad-ass!
> 
> ...



I agree. That is the one thing I plan to change. I'm going to use some short sections of all thread rod instead of screws so I can just slide the board onto the studs.

I did some tweaking on the loop to allow for chipset cooling on a board I am interested in benching: the Asus Blitz. It's a discontinued board...but I still want to play with it


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

i love this test bench!

makes me wanna come back and check the pics!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I agree. That is the one thing I plan to change. I'm going to use some short sections of all thread rod instead of screws so I can just slide the board onto the studs.



you could use push pins instead of screws!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 1, 2008)

The standoffs are permanent (broached into the mobo tray) and tapped 6-32 so the easiest method might be either thumbscrews or threaded rod. Pushpins that fit into the 6-32 standoffs might work though...had not though about that.

Thanks


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 1, 2008)

yes, this way you don' t have to remove the standoffs...and they are the fastest to remove aswell!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Nov 2, 2008)

That is one trippy rig you've got Druid   A+!!!  Your UV colors rock!


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 2, 2008)

i now have a 780i and 1kw psu.. will takes pics as soon as i find my camera..

and cyberdruid.. nice testbench.. where did you get it


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahahahaha I love that last picture.

I got it from Geno (BoxGods) it was a prototype he had made of one his designs.


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 2, 2008)

ya, love running the compy on a 40 inch 1080p tv.. definitely enhances gaming moments 

maybe i'll pull out the 2 uv cathodes tonite and get these things glowing

and whats a good test bench i can buy.. i'm tired of the box 

looking to spend anywhere from 150-250 dollars






my brother playing the sims on my old computer 


and cyber, are those 8800gts in your pictures?


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 2, 2008)

yep a pair of ZOTACs. I like the color of the fans 

I have to say the bigger the screen the better when gaming. I really like BioShock on the 52" Samsung LCD


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 2, 2008)

pci-e cables FTL, otherwise quite happy with the overall look this time (those up top cannot be seen normally, its just a bad camera angle


----------



## Frizz (Nov 2, 2008)

This is where my hours went for a while. Its nothing out of the ordinary, case only costed me 89 AUD. 

PC Opened up and turned off! (Fan on the CPU heatsink is the ultra kaze 3000rpm)









 Crossfire

PC Closed up and turned on! (Fan from Xigmatek placed back on and ultra kaze 3000rpm used as intake)










Me and my girlfriend's HQ, messy I know..  (2x 22" Inch monitors, 1x BenQ, 1x Asus)






Here's a benchmark to sum it all up


----------



## Binge (Nov 2, 2008)

:-/  The benchmark means very little because you customized the test.  Other than that you keep a clean case, but you should really work on your dishes!


----------



## Frizz (Nov 2, 2008)

haha well I've always benched it in performance as a default when it installed, I decided to have dinner infront of the computer where its relaxing .


----------



## theJesus (Nov 4, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I agree. That is the one thing I plan to change. I'm going to use some short sections of all thread rod instead of screws so I can just slide the board onto the studs.
> 
> I did some tweaking on the loop to allow for chipset cooling on a board I am interested in benching: the Asus Blitz. It's a discontinued board...but I still want to play with it





tzitzibp said:


> you could use push pins instead of screws!





CyberDruid said:


> The standoffs are permanent (broached into the mobo tray) and tapped 6-32 so the easiest method might be either thumbscrews or threaded rod. Pushpins that fit into the 6-32 standoffs might work though...had not though about that.
> 
> Thanks


I vote for the rod.  I just hate push-pins, and I don't think thumbscrews are a good idea as they might be too bulky and not fit with certain boards.

Anyway, that's a nice looking board; I've never seen one of 'em before.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 4, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I agree. That is the one thing I plan to change. I'm going to use some short sections of all thread rod instead of screws so I can just slide the board onto the studs.
> 
> I did some tweaking on the loop to allow for chipset cooling on a board I am interested in benching: the Asus Blitz. It's a discontinued board...but I still want to play with it



wouwww its super to see your build mod if you have cats you maybe watch out than


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, and my closet currently:  (I need to clean!)


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2008)

erocker, your closet looks like mine.  My whole room looked like that up until a few weeks ago


----------



## pagalms (Nov 6, 2008)

Benching system 






Everyday PC. Fuially got rid of cable management worst nightmare - IDE cables


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2008)

erocker said:


>



Where's the CF bridge?


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Where's the CF bridge?



Damn that's why they aren't working!  Haha just kidding, I took the picture right after I put the 2nd card in.


----------



## Devlish (Nov 7, 2008)

*Nice*

Look Guys i have Lian-Li Tyr PC-X2000 and Swiftech H20 Apex and Asus Extreme Rampage and 
4870 X2 *2 
And i have a problem with installing the water cooling with this items?
any one can help ?!?!?


----------



## Lordbollo (Nov 13, 2008)

Well Since I'm new here thought I'd post mine


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2008)

Devlish said:


> Look Guys i have Lian-Li Tyr PC-X2000 and Swiftech H20 Apex and Asus Extreme Rampage and
> 4870 X2 *2
> And i have a problem with installing the water cooling with this items?
> any one can help ?!?!?



I say take this question over here, add a few pictures if possible. I bet the group will have a ton of helpful tips for you!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 13, 2008)

@ Lordbollo:

A Silverstone TJ-07 and no watercooling?! BLASPHEMY! 

Epic system specs, gorgeous case, your onto a winner there! 

Im getting a 260 + a cosmos soon, so i might be able to update my pictures on here


----------



## Lordbollo (Nov 13, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> @ Lordbollo:
> 
> A Silverstone TJ-07 and no watercooling?! BLASPHEMY!
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, no watercooling but I have all ways thought that electrical components and water do not mix. Also approx 3 times a year I pack up my computer and drive from melbourne to adelaide (approx 800km\500miles) so I can catch up with mates like triprift. So water cooling would be a problem. 
I looked at getting a cosmos s case (was real close between it and the tj-o7). Ended up with the tj because i thought it would handle the travelling better, but the cosmos was by far the better looking case.
Congrats on the 260 though as one of my mates waz will tell ya they rock hard. He has a 
24" samsung that does 1920x1200 (245t I think) and it plays his games brilliantly.


----------



## Binge (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome specs Lordbollo! 
And my followup...














And lastly the piece that keeps the whole system together!~






22 as of this last June.


----------



## Arkilae (Nov 14, 2008)

Some extremely sexy cases and configurations so far. Unfortunately my case is in horrible shape at the moment and I cannot show it to due being completely embarassed by it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2008)

Arkilae said:


> Some extremely sexy cases and configurations so far. Unfortunately my case is in horrible shape at the moment and I cannot show it to due being completely embarassed by it.



Come on it cant be worse than mine


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


>



MOTHER FRACK

That is all



erocker said:


> Oh, and my closet currently:  (I need to clean!)



I swear this is one of the best threads ever!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2008)

Arkilae said:


> Some extremely sexy cases and configurations so far. Unfortunately my case is in horrible shape at the moment and I cannot show it to due being completely embarassed by it.



That is what this thread is about. Just look at the first post lol......


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 15, 2008)

Damulta how much increase do you see with the third video card? i have ben thinkin about getting a third 9800GTX+ to add to my rig, but right now im happy with dual. seeing as how your running triple (what looks to be 9800GTX's ,not sure tho) i was woundering how much of i an improvement i would see. My current rig is running on a Q6600, 780i FTW, 4 GB of Corsair Dominator 1066MHz, with a corsair 750.

from what i understand o will ned to pull the PSU and replace it with the corsair 1000 watter. but how much proformance will i see to spend $450+?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 15, 2008)

My half-bit retarded desk... I am living in a house built in the 1900s so... yeah.. walls look like shit... and I am not gonna fix em. ;-p




















Its winter, my hands get cackled n crap... thats what the lotion is there for... So don't even think about it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> Damulta how much increase do you see with the third video card? i have ben thinkin about getting a third 9800GTX+ to add to my rig, but right now im happy with dual. seeing as how your running triple (what looks to be 9800GTX's ,not sure tho) i was woundering how much of i an improvement i would see. My current rig is running on a Q6600, 780i FTW, 4 GB of Corsair Dominator 1066MHz, with a corsair 750.
> 
> from what i understand o will ned to pull the PSU and replace it with the corsair 1000 watter. but how much proformance will i see to spend $450+?



Not 450 dollars for 4 of them not worth it going from 2. But it does run very well.

Like I have said, you get to play with the control panel a little more. The newer drivers maybe better tho. I have not ran 3 on them, and I seen the 260 scale very very well with 3 cards.


----------



## Jake_HT (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got a video of mine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxYFmijTBOI


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

well im asking because the $200 on the card and ~$250 on a new 100 watt PSU. from what i have read you need a 1000 watt PSU to power triple 9800GTX+'s right now im running dual 9800GTX's on a 750 watt PSU. and with my upgrade (if i do decide to) i would like to stick with corsair for the PSU


----------



## Benno (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a Dell case. Nothing spectacular. With a side of kit kat and scissors, topped with SSBB and the nunchuck


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> well im asking because the $200 on the card and ~$250 on a new 100 watt PSU. from what i have read you need a 1000 watt PSU to power triple 9800GTX+'s right now im running dual 9800GTX's on a 750 watt PSU. and with my upgrade (if i do decide to) i would like to stick with corsair for the PSU



Which corsair? Yes i really do need a 1k to do it, but the corsair might cut the cheese, and maybe not.

I had to split up the rails to really get it to work on the 1k correctly.....


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 16, 2008)

My PC as of right now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your right Damulta not every system is pretty all the time











this masterpeice is called i havent gotten off my ass in 2 weeks to get it to start


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Sol tell me the res is going to be moved at some point to eliminate that kink please?!?!?!?!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

It's better than having a 12 or more foot long water loop because you didn't care at the time LOL........


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Your right Damulta not every system is pretty all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, really, I didn't mean to!

...but I laughed


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey Sol tell me the res is going to be moved at some point to eliminate that kink please?!?!?!?!



yes thats not were the rez is going the rez is going to float on a metal bracket in front of the window the bracket will be suspended by the stability bar running above were the rez is hanging now


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Which corsair? Yes i really do need a 1k to do it, but the corsair might cut the cheese, and maybe not.
> 
> I had to split up the rails to really get it to work on the 1k correctly.....



right now i have this powersupply running my dual 9800GTX+ set up
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
-AND-
i think i want to get this powersupply and a nother 9800GTX+
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the HX1000 amazing psu but its big i had to mod my TT Armor full tower


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I have the HX1000 amazing psu but its big i had to mod my TT Armor full tower



Sol, yhpm.


----------



## Zanga (Nov 16, 2008)

This is my current rig.

I had troubles fitting my 2 RAID 0 Arrays (4x80 GB drives), 2 optic drives (CD-RW, DVD-RW) and two PSU'u, 2 fan controllers and beside PSU, CPU and VGA fans, another 7x 80 mm, 2x 92 mm, 2x 40 mm ones. So i took two standard ATX cases bolted them together and made one hole between, so now i have a basement which holds the second PSU and storage. A lot of space was wasted so i have thrown inside my download and server machine which is running a 1.2 Ghz Celeron, 768 MB SDRam, 40 GB HDD's, ATi Radeon 9200 128 MB + it's PSU. So in other words its a kind of stack computing  ohh.. and i do run 3x 600 VA UPS's for this contraption.


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> I have the HX1000 amazing psu but its big i had to mod my TT Armor full tower



about how much longer is the HX1000 over the 750TX? i have the Antec 900 and it looks like i still have around 4 or 5 inches before i run into my optical drive


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2008)

Zanga said:


> This is my current rig.
> 
> I had troubles fitting my 2 RAID 0 Arrays (4x80 GB drives), 2 optic drives (CD-RW, DVD-RW) and two PSU'u, 2 fan controllers and beside PSU, CPU and VGA fans, another 7x 80 mm, 2x 92 mm, 2x 40 mm ones. So i took two standard ATX cases bolted them together and made one hole between, so now i have a basement which holds the second PSU and storage. A lot of space was wasted so i have thrown inside my download and server machine which is running a 1.2 Ghz Celeron, 768 MB SDRam, 40 GB HDD's, ATi Radeon 9200 128 MB + it's PSU. So in other words its a kind of stack computing  ohh.. and i do run 3x 600 VA UPS's for this contraption.



I vote for cable management


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I vote for cable management



i second. thats a lot of wires. i still have that fun project to


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> about how much longer is the HX1000 over the 750TX? i have the Antec 900 and it looks like i still have around 4 or 5 inches before i run into my optical drive



maybe in inch or 2 but its not that you need to worry about it was igher and longer than a standard PS by like 10-15mm doesnt sound like alot but that takes a LONG time to file even with a dremel


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> maybe in inch or 2 but its not that you need to worry about it was igher and longer than a standard PS by like 10-15mm doesnt sound like alot but that takes a LONG time to file even with a dremel



wow yeah that might be a problem. I don'r have much room there. tight squeze between my Vid card and the 750


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> right now i have this powersupply running my dual 9800GTX+ set up
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
> -AND-
> i think i want to get this powersupply and a nother 9800GTX+
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007



I think your PSU could handle the load....I could be wrong, but I think the one you have now could handle it.......


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 16, 2008)

well i think if i were to buy another card, i want to buy the HX1000 just to be on the safe side and then my AMD gets some love! lol


----------



## zithe (Nov 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think your PSU could handle the load....I could be wrong, but I think the one you have now could handle it.......



His current one can handle it. 150x 3 = 450w / 12 = 37.5A (150w = max power consumption of a 9800gtx) It probably won't even get that high.


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 18, 2008)

will be posting new rig on wednesday!!!

sadly it will be missing the core i7 and ram.. lol

but it'll be sexy and naked with 2 gtx 260's, a gigabyte x58 and a 1kw psu.. lol


----------



## Triprift (Nov 18, 2008)

Dammit id love to see it with the i7 even though id love to see the Extreme 965 one im sure a few here will get em if they havnt already.

The 2 260's would be cool though ive heard they scale pretty well.


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 18, 2008)

ya i'm utterly excited for getting my core i7 rig set up!!!! if i didnt have to pay 1 of my bills i'd have it up in a few days.... sadly the world don't work that way though!!!!!

so until then.. i guess i can post my rig i just sold

780i/qx6850 on water, gtx260 on water, 2gb ballistix










ran on my beautiful 40 inch samsung lcd... 15,000:1 contrast ratio 1080p





yay 100 fps!






so close to 20k w 1 gtx 260 192.. shucks


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2008)

hope you guys like my one!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> hope you guys like my one!



Doesn't that like... fly?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2008)

lmao, i wish, when my brother first saw it he thought it was a jet engine, plus he couldn't stop laughing because how big it was, and performance wise, it rapes, lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2008)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lmao, i wish, when my brother first saw it he thought it was a jet engine, plus he couldn't stop laughing because how big it was, and performance wise, it rapes, lol.



Well it's a fricking huge mofo! Not ugly imho, but not something I'd like to have either...
I can guess cooling performance is pretty fly though. Heheh...Fly... got it?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2008)

lol, timmy!


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 18, 2008)

have you ever owned a lian li v2000... now that is a huge case!! i miss mine.. but the naked desk is more awesome


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 20, 2008)

My setup.

Painted the inside black. (not well. bad primer) rewired the GPU cooler to run off my fan controller, and replaced the ram chip heatsinks with Zalmans. 

Not a neat setup, but that's me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 20, 2008)

love the noctua fans


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## King Wookie (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so wanting to get wet, but it's all import for me. Maybe next year.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ a single rad? how are those temps sol? Mine where unacceptable with an XSPC Delta V3 on my quad using a single 12cm rad


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ a single rad? how are those temps sol? Mine where unacceptable with an XSPC Delta V3 on my quad using a single 12cm rad



45c idle in a 35c ambientt room load is somware around 63ish but im swapping it out with my E7200 gonna sell the quad this mobo doesn oc it wirth a damn


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 21, 2008)

stupid paypal and newegg problems.. i won't be having my mobo until next week!! ARGGG

my new pics will have to wait


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

Leak testing at the moment, just put it all together roughly, the black Tygon comes next a little more cutting here and there, then the hardware goes in.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks awesome!  I am eager to see if your cable management skills match up to your water cooling


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 24, 2008)

@erocker... what tubing is this?

looks great, man!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

Indiana Jones helped me with the current. Note:it did look nicer......















Little Miss Ruby laying some ashes on a His Ice Video card.







/No worries below it just sucks(I was going to start taking pics of old hardware)

_And then after I took these.....I got up and grabbed my tri-pod with the camera and to walk off with it still plugged in.....

Now the camera works, but I can't connect to my PC with the USB anymore. Tried two cables, and both cables work with other USB hardware. So it looks like I'll be opening my camera and installing a new female usb plug if I want to use it again.......(wish it had blue tooth)_


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> @erocker... what tubing is this?
> 
> looks great, man!



Thanks!  It's the silver Tygon antimicrobial tubing. http://www.petrastechshop.com/1id3odtysian.html

This is what's going to be going into it. http://www.petrastechshop.com/1id3odtyruvr.html


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

The silver tubing is pimp


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Now the camera works, but I can't connect to my PC with the USB anymore. Tried two cables, and both cables work with other USB hardware. So it looks like I'll be opening my camera and installing a new female usb plug if I want to use it again.......(wish it had blue tooth)[/I]



Cardreaders ftw


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

I second Thrackan.

@erocker:  That tubing looks great!  

off-topic:  Why don't we have a :thumbsup: emoticon?  I always find myself wanting to give somebody a thumbs-up for some reason


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 24, 2008)

I always enjoy tuning into this thread.

Lastnight I totally re-did my "computing environment"

I usually have my Techstation out in the shop..but it's too damn cold to enjoy it...so it came in for a few months...along with the Bad Ass 2.1 Speaker set up...so now I can JAM in the comfort of my own home lol...

I also got tired of the constant confusion and folding tables and all the random PC crapola everywhere in the Music Room so I did a major cleaning...this is a rare event for me 

Managed to weed it down to  just 5 rigs

Two are shipping out . The Green A900 is my Son's. The Red A900 is for my Brother-InLaw and family for Xmas. The Lian Li is headed to Canada. The Black tower under the desk is my SOldam Case and SKullTrail rig...the techstation is the Asus Blitz Formula.


----------



## groothof22 (Nov 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I always enjoy tuning into this thread.
> 
> Lastnight I totally re-did my "computing environment"
> 
> ...


 Sweettt


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I always enjoy tuning into this thread.
> 
> Lastnight I totally re-did my "computing environment"
> 
> ...



I likes!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Nov 25, 2008)

thought id post while its tidy lol


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz7oL_-cthU


----------



## zithe (Nov 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz7oL_-cthU



Sorry for going off topic. What's the keyed-instrument I saw in the beginning of that video? 

Nice room.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

A piano.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

umm, a piano, I believe edit: wow I need to start refreshing old tabs before I reply 

Very nice and clean setup CD, too bad you have to ship away that beast


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

It'd be easier to ship the piano I think.

To give you an idea ofhow much work I put in... The Big Black Bastard under the desk was on a folding work table to the left where the Red Beeyotch is in the pics...that Red station is thick steel... And the Black Rig has 5 HDDs, 4 pounds of copper pn the two GFX cards, and is attached by about five feetof tubing to the Large white box to the left that the printer is on. That Summamabitch has got 3 PA 120.3 rads, Two Iwaki RD 30's and 9 S-FLex, two reservoirs, and two power supplies. THat was under the FOlding Worktable on the right 

My wife pulled the table away as I Held the hugelyheavy Soldam. I then Lifted the Huge white COoler Box over the desk and placed it on the right (which is where the Red Techstation was LOL). This twisted the tubing up...which is attached to 8 brass ball valves with 6 tubes runninginto the PC...OMG. SO I had to flip the Soldam over threes times to straighten them out.

FInally I couldput the Soldam under the desk .

Not to mention the HUGE pile of PC parts on the FOlding work table ...which went down to the shop (three trips). Plus two 40 gallon bags of trash (mainly boxes and packing materials).

It was a helluva day.

Oh and I had to trot the Bigass 2.1 speaker set up from the shop. 

Too much fun.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

CREDIT to all of you, nice machine's you got


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> It'd be easier to ship the piano I think.
> 
> To give you an idea ofhow much work I put in... The Big Black Bastard under the desk was on a folding work table to the left where the Red Beeyotch is in the pics...that Red station is thick steel... And the Black Rig has 5 HDDs, 4 pounds of copper pn the two GFX cards, and is attached by about five feetof tubing to the Large white box to the left that the printer is on. That Summamabitch has got 3 PA 120.3 rads, Two Iwaki RD 30's and 9 S-FLex, two reservoirs, and two power supplies. THat was under the FOlding Worktable on the right
> 
> ...



You should have a TPU garage sale!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy sh*t CD, that's insane! 

edit:  mlee raises a valid point!


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

I am pretty much down to crap. I'vedecided to hang onto the ST rig and not upgrade and Te Techstation is my outlet . The Pile of parts has a home...And frankly it's more like pay for shipping and it's your's kind of stuff.  I mean I have at least 3 dozen sata cables. I don't even keep IDE cables anymore...I've got a dozen Lian Li fans I have cut the leads off...a bazillion Chrome FingerGuards (120mm)....crap. I've got a deep drawer full of nothing but piecesof wire and anything that has a plug on it ..it's all crap.

I should be on Dr. Phil like those PackRats. Two totes filled to overflowing with acrylic scraps.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 25, 2008)

Holy crap I would toally rummage!!!!!!!


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

haha yeah  think we'd all find something we would wana use


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

I cleaned the shop the same day.Produced 4 40 gallon bags of crap. I threw out about a dozen stock heatsinks. I know I should have recycled but I was in a frenzy.

When I go through the shop again with a fine tooth comb I promise I'll post up a Rummage.


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 25, 2008)

think i speak for more than just me here... but i'll be more than happy to see what junk you have stored..... one mans junk is another mans tressure!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> crap. I've got a deep drawer full of nothing but piecesof wire and anything that has a plug on it ..it's all crap.
> 
> I should be on Dr. Phil like those PackRats. Two totes filled to overflowing with acrylic scraps.


lol, I've got one of those drawers too!  One for wires/cables that haven't been messed with and one for all the other wires that don't have ends at all, or just one end, or other stuff like that.  Also have a big drawer of metal and plastic scraps that I feel like I might use someday.


mlee49 said:


> Holy crap I would toally rummage!!!!!!!


same!


CyberDruid said:


> I cleaned the shop the same day.Produced 4 40 gallon bags of crap. I threw out about a dozen stock heatsinks. I know I should have recycled but I was in a frenzy.
> 
> When I go through the shop again with a fine tooth comb I promise I'll post up a Rummage.


Dude, I would've paid shipping for all those heatsinks.  I love heatsinks.


mc-dexter said:


> think i speak for more than just me here... but i'll be more than happy to see what junk you have stored..... one mans junk is another mans tressure!


So true!


----------



## Stephen (Nov 25, 2008)

Heres mine











I didn't think my camera would show the fan like that without being on sport mode.

Anyway yeah the chassis fan is unplugged, it's loud and it only makes a few degrees difference.

oh and btw i couldn't get the camera to focus without much light so the photos r crap


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Leak testing at the moment, just put it all together roughly, the black Tygon comes next a little more cutting here and there, then the hardware goes in.



No offense, but if you are leak checking, id suggest putting either tape around the holes the hose go from the reservoir into the case or grommets to prevent chaffing, chaffing is the number1 cause of failure in wires and Hydro systems.


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 25, 2008)

what i've got so far... waiting on the ssd to ship in...

ordering the last of my stuff on friday (the i7 and gigabyte)


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

When I saw three sticks I knew it was i7


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 25, 2008)

ya.. woulda gone with 6gb.. but for the meantime i will work with 3 because i'm lmited to windows xp...

but once i go for that 64 bit vista... i'll grab another 3x2gb kit and sell off these sticks


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> No offense, but if you are leak checking, id suggest putting either tape around the holes the hose go from the reservoir into the case or grommets to prevent chaffing, chaffing is the number1 cause of failure in wires and Hydro systems.



No offense taken!  The holes are filed smooth.  I put a bit of tape around them too now, those were preliminary pics of the actual leak testing.


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2008)

Here it is for now...


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey!  I have that same huge white fan!  It's even in the same room as my comp too!


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 26, 2008)

All this Core i7 stuff is gonna make me shift my dang cooling to true cooling... (I havezorz an F-450 Intercooler with 1/4" Attachment fittings on it) and its brand new, no scratches or anything.... the guy who bought the truck wanted to put a bigger one on and I seen an oppurtunity and took it. Gave it to me for $10. ;-)
Gonna order some hoses from Knap (Industrial hosing, not the cheap crap that most people use, i don't need UV Reactive hosing to make it look good..., gonna get it ready for Socket AM3 (future Phenom II Steppings, the ones with SSE5)... gonna use the water pump from my AMC 150 I4 and slap it to my wind turbine's battery banks (it was an electric pump).  So hope it works still. Removed it because it was getting old and just figured it was better to replace it b4 it failed instead of it failing in the middle of nowhere...  Will bring up pix in Feb-April when I get all the water blocks machined and a test rig setup for it...


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 26, 2008)

woot, got a special deal from my friend inferno over at infernodeals.com on the last two of my parts... i will have my core i7 rig all built and complete this friday 

sadly my ssd to finish it won't be in until monday


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 26, 2008)

I are jealous of your 1337 machines of doom.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Time for some wire management. new 280 takes up some case real estate.


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about cutting a larger rectangular hole for the tubing up top.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

erocker, your setup looks friggin' flawless!  I don't really see any need to cut a larger hole for the tubing, but I'd probably want to try and keep the reservoir inside the case.  But that's cuz I set things on top of my case so I hate having anything else on top of it to get in the way.


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2008)

I gotta get to cleaning this bisch up.


----------



## pagalms (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 13, 2008)

Winter Update


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 13, 2008)

hopefully going to go pick up a case and supplies tomarrow - turns out fitting anything larger than 220mm rad-wise narrows down the good ol' options list quite a bit


----------



## theJesus (Dec 13, 2008)

My gf's pc atm 





Notice how the heatsink (xp-90c I believe) is just sitting on the cpu without any mounting screws, clips, etc.




Idles at 30c in BIOS (idk load cuz I was too lazy go further than installing windows).  Can't remember exactly what chip, it's socket 754 Sempron and ~1.8ghz I think.  Didn't even clean/change the TIM, just used whatever was still on the chip and heatsink from previous use 

BTW:  That last image - the original was too dark imo, so I tried lightening it but it just looked washed out and I decided to try and just manually adjust value and color channel levels.  First try, a friend said had too much red (I asked him to look on his monitor cuz I don't trust mine).  The above image is what I came up with after trying to fix the red.  I would appreciate any input from people with at least half-decently-calibrated monitors.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> BTW:  That last image - the original was too dark imo, so I tried lightening it but it just looked washed out and I decided to try and just manually adjust value and color channel levels.  First try, a friend said had too much red (I asked him to look on his monitor cuz I don't trust mine).  The above image is what I came up with after trying to fix the red.  I would appreciate any input from people with at least half-decently-calibrated monitors.



I personally, was drawn to the picture . Idk if it if the shadows, the oxidation , or the colors (or a flashback coming on) but I like.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks SK-1 .  Which of the three versions do you think looks most accurate on your monitor?


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Thanks SK-1 .  Which of the three versions do you think looks most accurate on your monitor?



First try seems most accurate on my monitor


----------



## funkflix (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## DrPepper (Dec 13, 2008)

@ funkflix 

That case is huge  and your gpu looks really cool too what cooler is on it ?


----------



## funkflix (Dec 13, 2008)

It's a Scythe Musashi, but that thing doesn't work well on the 2900XT, bcs. you will need a spacer between GPU and cooler.. Measured 96°C on the GPU after 5 minutes of Furmark stresstesting!


----------



## J-Man (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Dec 14, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> First try seems most accurate on my monitor


Thanks, I think so too.  Even after re-adjusting my monitor.  Of course, my friend did say that he just set his monitor to what he thought looked good; not necessarily accurate.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 14, 2008)

@funkflix that paint job looks pro


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Since that is the Antec 1200, and i got a better Screenshot of that case, that looks like the Ideal Case for my Next Build, other Than the Lian Li Server/Full Towers.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been impressed with every Antec case I've owned...even the $45 dollar ones are well designed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2008)

look at my system specs and you will see a Classic

The only thing that is disturbing me tho, is the Exhaust, why dont they use twin 120 MM fans for the Exhaust of cases?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2008)

Stock cooler vs Aftermarket!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2008)

I know its a res, but it reminds me a bong.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 16, 2008)

WHAT A PLACE TO HIDE A BONG!!!

The old lady would never know!!!!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 16, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> WHAT A PLACE TO HIDE A BONG!!!
> 
> The old lady would never know!!!!




Just be sure to use non-conductive bong water


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2008)

Rofl you guys crack me up.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is mine soon to have a liquid cooler installed !


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's mine. Still got mesh to sort, that ones temp.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so jealous . That is form and function to the max.


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Here's mine. Still got mesh to sort, that ones temp.



DUDE THAT IS HOT !!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 19, 2008)

Heres mine as of a couple days ago. More pics to come this weekend.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 21, 2008)

*This should drive you Cable Management Freaks crazy!!!!* This is one of my folding rigs that runs 24/7. Every month they(all 5 rigs) get taken out to the garage and get a good dusting with compressed air.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 21, 2008)

Took these a couple of days ago.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 21, 2008)

tech station, looks nice!


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 21, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *This should drive you Cable Management Freaks crazy!!!!* This is one of my folding rigs that runs 24/7. Every month they(all 5 rigs) get taken out to the garage and get a good dusting with compressed air.



You running QNSSLI? (quad not so scalable link interface)


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

Dude, the position of your monitor and the picture on your desk are almost completely opposite of how I would want them to be if it was mine.  I can't stand having the monitor off to the side, I need it to be centered in front of me.  The only reason I make an exception for my main monitor is because I use my PC while lying in bed, so the monitor has to be on my side.

It would be awesome to get 30" LCD and mount it on my ceiling above my bed with a sort of arm so I can just swing it down in front of me when I'm using it.  Yeah, I know, I'm ****ing lazy, but I hate sitting in a chair for an extended period of time and can't afford one that I might be ok with (I have yet to find one anyways).

btw, idk why i just mentioned all that . . . i'm tired; been up too late/early/whatever . . . again . . .


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 21, 2008)

if i put monitor in center there will be no space for my keyboard


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2008)

orly?  Honestly looks like there's plenty of space to me, directly behind the keyboard


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 21, 2008)

OK i tried to put it there and it was enought room but when i get on bed and watch movie table top coners lil shadows my screen


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 21, 2008)

I always run with my keyboard on my lap, it's the perfect height, all desks are just too high. Here's a pic of mine they way it sits right now.






And here it is before with the sidepanel on at my old place (no WC loop on then).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 21, 2008)

looks impressive.


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

Arciks said:


> OK i tried to put it there and it was enought room but when i get on bed and watch movie table top coners lil shadows my screen


 not much you can do 'bout that I guess.


1Kurgan1 said:


> I always run with my keyboard on my lap, it's the perfect height, all desks are just too high.


High five!  That's the way to do it


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 22, 2008)

Arciks said:


> if i put monitor in center there will be no space for my keyboard



mate, just invest in a proper, deep desk 

You can get half decent ones from IKEA and staples for around £100


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

pfft, desks are over-rated.  Bed + side-stand FTW; got my monitor stand for less than $20 brand new.

besides, just think of the computer hardware you could get for 100 GBP


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 22, 2008)

theJesus said:


> pfft, desks are over-rated.  Bed + side-stand FTW; got my monitor stand for less than $20 brand new.
> 
> besides, just think of the computer hardware you could get for 100 GBP



The desk  have at the minute myself and my dad built - once my room gets sorted and my new wardrobes arrive, ill be building one alot deeper and wider, just for the Cosmos 

Fair point I guess, but I had the choice early on this year - another 2GB of tracers or a nice comfy chair - glad I chose the latter!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

I would've got the tracers, but I don't use a chair


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 22, 2008)

Why do people get 5.1 speakers but keep the rear speakers in front of them


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 22, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Why do people get 5.1 speakers but keep the rear speakers in front of them



lol, guilty as charged 

Got a Z-2300 speaker set sat under the tree for me though! Some THX 2:1 heaven coming my way christmas


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 22, 2008)

THey really sound that good? Ive heard the 5500s and my oh my i dont want anything else lol


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 22, 2008)

i've got me z-5500's... they're alright... i wanna step up to some real audio now


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice erocker!  I didn't even notice that you posted a minute before me earlier


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Nice erocker!  I didn't even notice that you posted a minute before me earlier



Thanks!  Soon I'm going to be adding a 2nd loop in the bottom of the case for my video card.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 22, 2008)

I wish I could afford 1 loop


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2008)

Upgraded from a shitty case and rearranged a little bit, missus no longer sits next to me. Although its still a pretty plain setup  I REALLY need to invest on better furniture and a better camera lol (Using phone camera, 2MP).
































If someone was wondering, yes that is the Age Of Conan Enclosed license agreement stuck on my table, really can't be bothered to trash it out.. might come in handy one day too?


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 23, 2008)

MoonPig said:


> Here's mine. Still got mesh to sort, that ones temp.
> 
> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/8764/p1010029gq0.jpg
> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6464/p1010030us1.jpg



Love the design but was wondering how you remove and add peripherals and the like?

Olly


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe me posting here will get my machine together.

I keep hitting stupid problems or end up in MSN messenger.

I swear to my self again that it will be done today.....It's driving me fucking crazy looking at the mess. 






The tube WAS full of salt ice water for days LOL.......that's why that is there. Also there is a rad inside it lol......


Fit was the one that told me to do it....but I was going to get dry ice to do that and never got around to it....


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Maybe me posting here will get my machine together.
> 
> I keep hitting stupid problems or end up in MSN messenger.
> 
> ...



Thanks, you made me think my room is pretty tidy


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

I got all the tubes our under the desk as you can see. A pile of wires on the floor.

I did the Due.....And now  I HAVE NO MACHINE BECAUSE THAT 500gig is getting worse now.....I can't believe I dropped that sucker....while it was on..


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I got all the tubes our under the desk as you can see. A pile of wires on the floor.
> 
> I did the Due.....And now  I HAVE NO MACHINE BECAUSE THAT 500gig is getting worse now.....I can't believe I dropped that sucker....while it was on..



I'm sorry, I laughed... again...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2008)

It's ok I did too.


I'm getting a SDD drive for Xmas because I broke it LOL

AND I had did a full system backup the day before...


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

*my rig*

well here is my system setup atm ...


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

for use who are smart , you may notice that the cooling pipes are not present,,,this was before i had my cooler obv , oh , and i cleaned it up a bit


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn, thats a nice system.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Damn, thats a nice system.




thanks alot  

you got any posted?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> thanks alot
> 
> you got any posted?



Don't have a camera.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Don't have a camera.



 well when you do , i will make sure to see your rig ! 
i think i shall take more tomorrow and update that 2nd pic


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> well when you do , i will make sure to see your rig !
> i think i shall take more tomorrow and update that 2nd pic



Awesome, can't wait to see. Wish i had a 4870X2, even tho for my monitor it would be overkill.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

Cable management is for suckers 




XFX 8400GS Suck Edition




My awesome new monitor


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

lol, that tiny 8400 looks shitty. One you get that 4870, that system will own.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see. Wish i had a 4870X2, even tho for my monitor it would be overkill.



Theres no such thing as overkill on tech power up


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

*dam!*

I prefer to have mines in a sweet and lovely state  

however , i see you dont believe in that


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

When your cpu heatsink is bigger than your card you know you need an upgrade


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see. Wish i had a 4870X2, even tho for my monitor it would be overkill.


Overkill! overkill would be 3 + 1 celotaped to the side


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Theres no such thing as overkill on tech power up



lol, still for that price, it's not worth it for my monitor.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When your cpu heatsink is bigger than your card you know you need an upgrade



i just realised the size of the heatsink in comparison to your card 
now thats something


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> lol, still for that price, it's not worth it for my monitor.



Nah 1440x900 through 1680x1050 is like the perfect balance of GPU/CPU usage. Above that it starts getting more GPU intensive, using less of the CPU.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nah 1440x900 through 1680x1050 is like the perfect balance of GPU/CPU usage. Above that it starts getting more GPU intensive, using less of the CPU.



some cards however love the bigger screens ! my card hates the windows mode for some reason , especially on crysis causing crashes


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nah 1440x900 through 1680x1050 is like the perfect balance of GPU/CPU usage. Above that it starts getting more GPU intensive, using less of the CPU.



Not entirely true  the cpu is still used as much at lower resolutions


----------



## trickson (Jan 4, 2009)

Update on mine .


----------



## MadClown (Jan 4, 2009)

Damn i need a camera, to make you all Jealous.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is my pc with all my new upgrades. Nice and clean for the most part. Now I just need to clean my room.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

God damn those netbooks are so sexy. I want one soooo bad!!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> God damn those netbooks are so sexy. I want one soooo bad!!



I know its pretty damn sweet at college. Don't have to lug around a heavy notebook. But when I am at home its the last thing I want to touch. Just too damn slow compared to my PC.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I did some basic work that will be the last workup of this rig. This rig is on its way to being retired in about 1-2 weeks I hope.
So here she is in her final and current operating form.
The blower fan is actually silent and keeps the NB and ICS clockchip cool.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I know its pretty damn sweet at college. Don't have to lug around a heavy notebook. But when I am at home its the last thing I want to touch. Just too damn slow compared to my PC.



Install Windows 7 build 7000 on it, its really fast


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Install Windows 7 build 7000 on it, its really fast



Yeah I've been meaning to get my hand on a copy of windows 7... 

Ill need to try it out when I do. But in the mean time vista runs pretty sweet on it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 15, 2009)

gonna start doing some cable management when I get my new psu.. no need to do it now just gonna get replaced soon.


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2009)

Your GTX *280 doesn't look as dusty as mine.   I like all of the yellow in your power cables it brings out a nice glow in your system.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice looking rig erocker. 

Here is mine at the moment


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

That black & white theme looks pretty!
I've got to snap a pic of my new case soon...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Temjin cases. If I didn't have a Soldam that's the one I would choose.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good Erocker.


----------



## TmdRockz™ (Jan 15, 2009)

nyc one erocker


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 15, 2009)

My Wife decided to have a cleaning lady come by to give us a quote so of course Ihad to clean up. Thought it would be a good time for a few shots of the PC environment. I am down to one rig and loving it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 15, 2009)

Which wireless heatsets are those?


----------



## pagalms (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Meizuman (Jan 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Cable management is for suckers



Is that some Antec 300 owners thing?  I've seen at least two on this thread and few elsewhere...

BTW, here is mine. Call me a sucker 

The outside, nothing fancy. There is Phenom sticker on the right side of the front plate.





The side intake, I put some thin breathable textile there for filter.





2x120mm intake fans. Should get quieter and more powerful fans. Those suck.





It should be breathing.





Cable management is more difficult with this type of cases. I will never get a non-modular PSU after the Nexus!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 25, 2009)

Can you find the 8400GS?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 25, 2009)

mine is crap compared to what u have, but anyway, here it is


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol, it's the wires-nest club!  I'm putting together my latest creation tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 25, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> mine is crap compared to what u have, but anyway, here it is



Still a pretty decent rig tho


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 25, 2009)

Haha i like the last picture


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats a nice system^ just needs a case tho.

I would trade you my 8600 GTS for that 4870 X2.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks CDdude!
but im waiting for my watercooling parts and memory to get here...then ill throw it all in a case...or maybe buy a new case...i would really like to get a raven!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> thanks CDdude!
> but im waiting for my watercooling parts and memory to get here...then ill throw it all in a case...or maybe buy a new case...i would really like to get a raven!



Just saw that case, looks good. And looks like it has lots of room inside. I do like my CM 690 case lots of room for fans and can fit any card on the market as of today and its cheap. But if you have the cash(if its expensive), the Raven looks really good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn, seein all these cases makes me want to redo my cable management and get my digicam working again.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 25, 2009)

Even mine?!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Damn, seein all these cases makes me want to redo my cable management and get my digicam working again.



I wish i had a Digital Camera., And as for cables, i have my CPU power cable reaching over the video card, and yes its touching the card.:shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Even mine?!



Good system, once you get the PII 940 it should fly


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2009)

@Shadowfold

Seeing yours makes me want to do cable management even moreso.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Still a pretty decent rig tho



thx, that make me feel better and also welcome to the club of cable clutter


----------



## MadClown (Jan 26, 2009)

Ill get pics of the inside later to make you all jelous


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Just got it all jammed in there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

what a mess with the vidcard front end.


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> what a mess with the vidcard front end.



Yes, thank you for noticing. :\


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

btw i see that 8400GS right along side the 98**/2**GTX card you have


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

For some reason I get a headache when I see reverse ATX cases.. like my mind can't comprehend it or something..


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> btw i see that 8400GS right along side the 98**/2**GTX card you have



Nah, it's just a cruddy SB card.  I tried using my PhysX card, however every time I went to hit apply to use it, the power would cut off.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just want to go to one of your guys house and swap my 8600 GTS for your GTX 2*0.(Ninja style)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just got it all jammed in there.



eh dont worry mines not much better but it doesnt impede on cooling heh, it looks like it does but doesnt.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=724183&postcount=204



erocker said:


> Nah, it's just a cruddy SB card.  I tried using my PhysX card, however every time I went to hit apply to use it, the power would cut off.



hmm NVidia Driver, probably denying use of the PPU since apparently the GTX200 series has a PPU or dedicates some shader estate to Physics Processing.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 26, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I just want to go to one of your guys house and swap my 8600 GTS for your GTX 2*0.(Ninja style)



My dogs would rip your juggler apart before you even got up the stairs


----------



## ascstinger (Jan 27, 2009)

finally got my rig setup... dont mind the power cable for the pump, couldn't be bothered to hide it yet


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2009)

^^Nice and clean. 

I pretty much have this loop finished up. I just need some longer PCI-E wires.  I'm thinking about taking the Antec 900 HDD bay out and puting a Kama Bay in, then just use 5.25" to 3.5" adapters for the HDD's so they'll sit further in the bay.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice pics erocker,  what case is that?  I love the single rad up front.  Is it very loud with all 5 120 fans?


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2009)

All the fans are set on medium setting so it's not too loud.  If I wasn't wearing headphones I would probablly turn them all to low.  High for benching and stuff. 

*It's a Lian Li V1000B II Plus.


----------



## pagalms (Jan 29, 2009)

Seriously


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My dogs would rip your juggler apart before you even got up the stairs



I would throw some steaks in first to distract them, then throw my 8600 GTS through the top window first, then get some rope with a hook and climb my way up, make the switch and dive back out the window.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Jan 29, 2009)

nice carpet pagalms, lol


----------



## crtecha (Jan 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> This is actually a nice rig...lol E6600, 7900GTX




fucking eww dude.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2009)

CD should do a "before" and "after" temp reading when cleaning it


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 30, 2009)

You really need to clean that out, i thought my system was dusty.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 30, 2009)

definately post pics of it when its clean.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2009)

Mine for now. Benching my new Phenom II 920 which is 100%, OCCT, Prime for 8+ hours stable @ 3.5Ghz.












Notice how I can't put my side panel back on.. lol

Dtek block on the way, misc. water cooling parts coming later on.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 30, 2009)

Bad pictures as my camera is garbage, however:
Removed the plastic fan cages and all that crap.
Replaced all blue LED fans and blue plastic parts besides drive holders
Stuck 12" red cathodes to the metal stabilizing bar
Added 8gb Black Dragon RAM (AKA 16 red LEDs to sex up the inside of my case as well as improve my multitasking abilities)
Added a hidden 12CM intake fan on the bottom front behind that vent..





More coming.

Blue plastic parts may be spraypainted red or orange, or I may replace the case in general.

It was originally a blue and silver themed case.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 30, 2009)

what you guys think of my rig

another thing, how do u post those big pictures, i done it ages ago but i forget now


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> what you guys think of my rig
> 
> another thing, how do u post those big pictures, i done it ages ago but i forget now



Looks good.  For larger pictures go to www.techpowerup.org and upload it.  Copy the image tag into your post.


----------



## G@dn!q (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is mine. Nothing special!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 31, 2009)

Mine is "out of the case" aswell. Sorry I cannot take any pics, my Samsung digital camera is getting repaired.

Reason for why my system is out of box is that I bought a water cooling kit, and I paid a guy to make an exact copy of my Vento tower in aluminium (everything). It will cost me a lot of $$ but then it will be perfect for the day I'm selling it..


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's mine ATM.
I'm waiting for a DFI X58 so i can assemble my i7 rig on a project i'm developing with dual V2000B's, Tri Loop (CPU, VGA and MB, HD's).
















Sorry for the crappy quality, Touch HD's 5 Mp Camera is quite bad...


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 31, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> Here is mine. Nothing special!



Clean up those wires son!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2009)

Had it apart for dusting last night so took some shots


























I never see the inside as the side panels hide everything


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 31, 2009)

If only i had a Digital Camera.

I thought those 3870 X2's would look longer.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> Here's mine ATM.
> I'm waiting for a DFI X58 so i can assemble my i7 rig on a project i'm developing with dual V2000B's, Tri Loop (CPU, VGA and MB, HD's).
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't you buy a case??? It would better for not taking the chance to spill something all over that hardware!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 31, 2009)

demon, what size are those ultrasharps?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 31, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> If only i had a Digital Camera.
> 
> I thought those 3870 X2's would look longer.



eAtx board


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 31, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


>



Hehe I spy my worklog on your second monitor.


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Feb 1, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Why don't you buy a case??? It would better for not taking the chance to spill something all over that hardware!!


If you read again, you'd notice i talk about that. 
The case is just waiting for the i7 parts so i can get rid of "this type" of setup



kyle2020 said:


> demon, what size are those ultrasharps?


24"s  one 2408wfp and a 2407wfp-hc.



Whilhelm said:


> Hehe I spy my worklog on your second monitor.


I was starting to read this thread when i took the pics.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Had it apart for dusting last night so took some shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i need sexy pics of you wearing that brown hat or bust CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got a pimp stick to go with it


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2009)

Ohh, what's this?


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 2, 2009)

ignore the 5.1 setup and my room is not an office 

swap my ew looking table with a new one I don't have a pic yet but its the same with only newer paint lol


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe now you can tell what the first pic was?





Still waiting on the i7 920 to arrive...


----------



## Binge (Feb 2, 2009)

I still can't figure it out...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 2, 2009)

I gotta post up some recent pics. I got myself a new desk over the weekend. Now my rig is off the damn floor.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2009)

Binge said:


> I still can't figure it out...



It was a macro shot of the XMS heatspreaders, they look purrdy!


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Feb 2, 2009)

been a happy camper  AMD X2 5000+ BE 3.2GHz , 4 GB ddr800 AData, MSI 3870X2 





this other one is my back up running on a X2 4800+939 , 2GB ddr500 OCZ plat, EVGA 7950GX2 , Asus A8N SLI SE, CM 750 PW.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## technicks (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks great HELLSPAWNPR.

Here is my setup for now. Board is sold as of today.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2009)

I wish my CM690 was that color.

But i guess Black is more simple, even tho i really like Red.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 2, 2009)

just get yourself a can of spraypaint and do it its not hard at all


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

*Folding Setup:*

Folding PC, external fan to cool it 24/7.


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Feb 2, 2009)

technicks said:


> Looks great HELLSPAWNPR.
> 
> Here is my setup for now. Board is sold as of today.



thanks, cool case   what MB you getting now?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothing too special here, just my Antec900 was too loud with the water loop for day to day, so I settled with this for now...

Xclio 1000 Super Tower.






























That is all thanks for looking!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice. Isn't that case $400+ ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

100$  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011
I was thinking of getting one, you like it?

edit: nvm he has this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103022

Before I ship my motherboard


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 100$
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011
> I was thinking of getting one, you like it?
> 
> ...



Looks nice, but doesn't seem it would have good cable management.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 2, 2009)

What my 300? hell naw it don't lol I got two 4850's and a 700w modular coming soon tho.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What my 300? hell naw it don't lol I got two 4850's and a 700w modular coming soon tho.



I was refering back to the case that you mistaken. And yes your antec 300 also. But i'm glad that case came down because I wanted one also, because like last week they were $350+


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 2, 2009)

yup that second link is the one. I like it its quiet and every fan is variably controlled, not to mention wire managenent and basic install is a breeze. Also I got an extremely sweet deal when i got the Xclio!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yup that second link is the one. I like it its quiet and every fan is variably controlled, not to mention wire managenent and basic install is a breeze. Also I got an extremely sweet deal when i got the Xclio!



Yeah it is a pretty sweet case. Is that cooler really good?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yeah it is a pretty sweet case. Is that cooler really good?



its meh. there is a review of one here.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 3, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Nothing too special here, just my Antec900 was too loud with the water loop for day to day, so I settled with this for now...
> 
> Xclio 1000 Super Tower.
> 
> ...



Very nice peet, went with the DK theme and did a great job with the management.  Not a bad choice on case either.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas, Im thinking the inside needs a bit of paint, Im just stuck on something other than black, but not ugly with all of it that needs to be painted.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> *Folding Setup:*



Necessity is the mother of invention.  Great to see a dedicated folding rig these days.  I have a 939 rig folding 24/7.  Only 1 wu a day, but thats better than zero.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention.  Great to see a dedicated folding rig these days.  I have a 939 rig folding 24/7.  Only 1 wu a day, but thats better than zero.



Exactly!


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks fellas, Im thinking the inside needs a bit of paint, Im just stuck on something other than black, but not ugly with all of it that needs to be painted.



How About This ?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 3, 2009)

woah can you do that to mine?!


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2009)

O dear what have I started lol J/k. Yea sure, want to pm me your picture (preferable front on view like Sneekypeet's) and what colour and what not.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn that looks real dude! Nice!


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Man


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2009)

D-Tek block came in today.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> How About This ?



I had thought about the bright orange to match the ram slots, but no offense to your effort as is it very cool to see it before you paint it. Just not sure now on that much orange either.


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Peet, I have a bunch, like 4/5 of a gallon of Ferrari (ok...Mitubishi) red in the garage.I think I am going to make my own "Red Label" if I ever get time. If you want to paint that Xclio up next time you are here let me know and I will get stuff shuffled around in the garage.

While I am at it here is my system:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/16...llcat_core_i7_965_ee_gaming_system/index.html

The blue fan was removed all ready


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2009)

HighEndToys said:


> Hey Peet, I have a bunch, like 4/5 of a gallon of Ferrari (ok...Mitubishi) red in the garage.I think I am going to make my own "Red Label" if I ever get time. If you want to paint that Xclio up next time you are here let me know and I will get stuff shuffled around in the garage.



I might have to take you up on that in March....got anything in a true blue?


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a baby blue that I have not even tapped into yet. I am sure we can work out a deal with the shop to whip us up some Viper Blue or something like that since we won't need a lot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 3, 2009)

HighEndToys said:


> I have a baby blue that I have not even tapped into yet. I am sure we can work out a deal with the shop to whip us up some Viper Blue or something like that since we won't need a lot.



Ewww baby blue? 

I will deffinately get back to ya before I come out, so you can have it onhand!


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 3, 2009)

They give me what is not picked up in the store. Who knows when I might need some baby blue so I was like sure, put it in the bag. Remember, at that time I was getting my track bike colors together. Watch it or when you go to sleep I will do a little art to your VW.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 3, 2009)

My sweet little POS at the moment.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats that second card?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats that second card?



I believe its another 9800 GTX (in sig its says SLI 9800 GTX's)

And its no POS PP, better then what i gots.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I had thought about the bright orange to match the ram slots, but no offense to your effort as is it very cool to see it before you paint it. Just not sure now on that much orange either.



Hey not a problem, I fancied doing some Photoshop work and I wanted to see how it would look in orange. I still have the file on my pc, so if you want to see how it looks in a different colour or whatever then it will take two seconds. So just give me a pm sometime if you want to try some ideas out.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 4, 2009)

my PC ATM


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> my PC ATM



wow, thats a huge C2D tag!

Nice clean set up there.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats that second card?



Leadtek 9800GTX+ non reference board. Same clock speeds and everything as a standard but is smaller and uses only 1 pci-E connector


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 4, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> I don't feel so bad showing mine seeing the mess of some!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bit of an update on my pc. Basically since this the Motherboard has changed to a Abit Fatal1ty AN932X and my graphics have changed from an 8600GTS to a 9800GT. Plus i have painted the inside black, tidied up all my wires and fitted a new window.

I've not put a fan in the window and it does seem to run 5-10 degrees hotter, but i can live with it when i get to look in and see the beauty.

Also the little leds on my zalman cooler have died, but i think you can buy new fans without the cooler!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish the LEDs in my Zalman fan would die.


----------



## hat (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's what my PC always looks like... unless I'm working on it. Excuse the spots on the wall... that is candle wax :/ and no, that is not innuendo... it really IS candle wax


----------



## Azma (Feb 8, 2009)

My computer ATM


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 8, 2009)

AZMA666 Amazing looking atm have you there nice job


----------



## funkflix (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice black system azma666!


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a proper funky looking cooler!


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that a Mugen II?  I like it!

Here's a nice high-res shot of my current system.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

that single rad manages to keep your CPU cool?


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

Indeed it does!  I'm very impressed with it so far.  It's this rad here: http://www.jab-tech.com/XSPC-RX120-Single-120mm-high-performance-radiator-pr-4382.html  Aarrrgghh!!!  It's totally on sale too!  There is a good review on it here: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/440798-test-report-xspc-rx120.html

It works much better than the 120x2 "crossflo" radiator I was using even though I had a 655 pump on the dual fan rad.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

@ erocker 

I love that camera you used for that picture and your system looks awesome.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> @ erocker
> 
> I love that camera you used for that picture and your system looks awesome.



Thank you.  I use a Nikon P80 camera.  Since the P90 just came out you can probablly find one cheap now.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thank you.  I use a Nikon P80 camera.  Since the P90 just came out you can probablly find one cheap now.



It'l have to be free with the amount of money I have 

I'd seriously kill for a camera that good because I like taking pictures of random stuff I see from my window.


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 8, 2009)

A Nikon P80, nice choice! Can't beat Nikon! I use a D50!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 8, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It'l have to be free with the amount of money I have
> 
> I'd seriously kill for a camera that good because I like taking pictures of random stuff I see from my window.



same here. Those nikon's are like £200 aswell.


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2009)

aww, nobody said anything about my rig  guess I'm just not cool


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2009)

hat said:


> Here's what my PC always looks like... unless I'm working on it. Excuse the spots on the wall... that is candle wax :/ and no, that is not innuendo... it really IS candle wax



I like it, especially the motherboard.  Photobucket though?  Really?!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 10, 2009)

*Wow, what A change!*

Well, here is what my PC looked like with the max in it







and this is what it looks like come 10pm tonight







I can't believe of the change! Gotta thank my bro for the help! Fits for my block!

Funny thing is... I can't believe I didn't have a picture of it with the 780i board in there before this down time..


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2009)

I am building a gaming rig and this is my temp comp.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Paint it and then throw a few case badges on it. No one will be the wiser
Call it the new BOX form factor case.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Paint it and then throw a few case badges on it. No one will be the wiser
> Call it the new BOX form factor case.


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 11, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I am building a gaming rig and this is my temp comp.


 look in the background "gotta have my POPS"


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quite possibly the cheapest case Iv'e seen! Needs some airflow though.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

new dfi lanparty p35 and e6300


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 11, 2009)

Lucas you are new to DFI right???

Let me ask you this...what slots are the ram in on that board #1-4, 1 being the one closest to the CPU?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

yup im brand new!

#1 & #3


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

did you do some cable management?  Looks cleaner from what I recall.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

I got a new modular power supply. It's running like a charm! FSP Power Mod 700w. And I got a new video card, ASUS EAH4830. New motherboard too.. MSI DKA790GX Platinum


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got a new modular power supply. It's running like a charm! FSP Power Mod 700w. And I got a new video card, ASUS EAH4830. New motherboard too.. MSI DKA790GX Platinum



how you likin you 4830?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 11, 2009)

@lucas switch memory to slots 2 and 4


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

It's about as fast as my old GTX 280 so I'm lovin it lol gonna get a new one as soon as I get some money


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> @lucas switch memory to slots 2 and 4



For a second there I thought you were Ketxxx.  Nice avvy


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks

but why 2 and 4?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's what mine looks like atm... will be swapping out the mainboard soon tho.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Here's what mine looks like atm... will be swapping out the mainboard soon tho.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/Rage3D/P2112654.jpg
> 
> ...



Not entirely bad.  Personally dont like the Gigabyte, whats the upgrade?  And just for grins I'm studying Chemistry this semester and you = F −


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

Why F-?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

Your cable managing skills are about as bad as mine, don't feel bad 

AND IT NEEDS MORE XIGMATEK!!!!! I will cry if you keep that stock cooler on the DFI board, it's too good of a clocker to have stock cooling


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Fluoride is the chemical ion of Fluorine(F on the periodic table).  And it's a negative charge which makes Fluoride-> F-



And nice build Pabloc74  love that True Sittin Sidewayz


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 11, 2009)

but my name is "*Flyordie*"...
Im surprised no one asked why a HDD is sitting at the bottom of the case. lolz.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> but my name is "*Flyordie*"...



Ahw wow, my bad I'm dislecsick at this hour.  I just saw Fluoride not Flyordie...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

heres my PC at the moment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

well same as above, just more recent with UV green coolant

Project Log here:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82607


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Fluoride is the chemical ion of Fluorine(F on the periodic table).  And it's a negative charge which makes Fluoride-> F-
> 
> 
> 
> And nice build Pabloc74  love that True Sittin Sidewayz



thanks my friend


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

Powered by Corsair, managed by DFI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

Binge you got a DFI as well?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 12, 2009)

new ninja 2 cpu cooler came in!!

cant wait to put my rig into my CM690 maybe tommrow...
















BTW binge sick dfi


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Binge you got a DFI as well?



Yeah, the power behind it is amazing.  The multi-meter is rock solid.... no heat/TDP throttling.  Stable.  I'm glad DFI took their time making boards that would work.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes i agree i just got a DFI and its the shit! wayy better than gigabyte in my opinion


----------



## Binge (Feb 12, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> yes i agree i just got a DFI and its the shit! wayy better than gigabyte in my opinion



I can't swear by the name, but they hit a home run with this board.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 12, 2009)

ya i plan on sticking with DFI for a while


----------



## austinrider (Feb 12, 2009)

Current setup.  Getting a new desk soon.  Also going to replace my Tuniq Tower with a XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE and do some re-cabling.  Will get some pics of the inside soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

i get my DFI for my amd rig tomorrow , hopefully its as good!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 12, 2009)

you will love it what board you get?


----------



## computertechy (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2009)

^^hey man, that looks nice.  UV green for the win


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 13, 2009)

If only I had a desk as big as computertechy's, Id still have my H20 loop right now. *sigh* dont half miss getting temps of under 10 degrees C across all 4 cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

shadow fold, slightly better cable management and its a winner, looks really clean.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shadow fold, slightly better cable management and its a winner, looks really clean.



lol, i would say a little more than slightly better. That thing is a mess, it would drive me crazy. You can hardly even see any wires in my PC.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2009)

I have nowhere to put them.. First thing I'm getting when I get a job is a cooler master haf..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> lol, i would say a little more than slightly better. That thing is a mess, it would drive me crazy. You can hardly even see any wires in my PC.



well, better cable management period


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have nowhere to put them.. First thing I'm getting when I get a job is a cooler master haf..



Oh come on. I can see tons of places to hide cables. I have built a rig for a friend with the antec 300 and I know it wouldn't that hard to do some cable management. Might have to drill a few holes, but on a cheap case like that who cares!


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 14, 2009)

computertechy said:


>



Is that some pron your trying to watch but forgot the pin?


----------



## computertechy (Feb 14, 2009)

nah LOL

just couldnt be assed to put anything on and had just finished watching gremlins 2


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2009)

I am building a i7 rig and the first part was to mod an Antec case.. i am going to call the rig "The Glowing One" cause the paint is florescent and glows under UV light.. (Fallout 3 joke)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont know what to say 

Should be an interesting project to follow, wonder what it would look like under UV?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont know what to say
> 
> Should be an interesting project to follow, wonder what it would look like under UV?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1213169#post1213169


----------



## FilipM (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is mine with a bit of update:

New fans - TT 78CFM

Bit better cable managment

New wheel - Logitech G25

















 --- hehe






some close ups:


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 15, 2009)

What wheel are you using? I'm using a Momo Force Feedback but it doesn't look like that... 

I am solely addicted to driving games...it's about the only PC gamiong I really get immersed into.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a Logitech G25, really great wheel. I had a Logitech Formula Force EX before this one and the difference is incomparable.

But it's a bit expensive, paid 200 Eur for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1213169#post1213169



Thanks, i posted over there 



File_1993 said:


> Here is mine with a bit of update:
> 
> New fans - TT 78CFM
> 
> ...



hey dude, that looks pretty clean.  If you would paint the inside of the case black, it'll look sooo much better!!


----------



## 4870's@over (Feb 15, 2009)

_OverClocked_ _Machine_


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

that looks very nice 4870   Really clean!


----------



## FilipM (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, i posted over there
> 
> 
> 
> hey dude, that looks pretty clean.  If you would paint the inside of the case black, it'll look sooo much better!!




Yeah, I was thinking on that, also might make a side pannel out of acrylic and that will look even better.

But also I am considering a new cooler (Coolermaster Hyper 212 this time) and probably a new cpu (E8600/Q9550) so we'll see what i will do.

I also need a 40~60 mm fan for NB cooling.

thanks on the comment though


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 16, 2009)

Heres mine at the minute - did a bit of cable management last night, still might do a total case mod (spray, cutting holes, etc)






The airflow in this case is fantastic - better than my cosmos in fact






Im thinking of replacing all the fans to be the XLF's I have up top. not sure yet, but if I do ill be adding cathodes and stuff like that.

Oh, and check out my birthday cake - yeah im that cool  (most english on here should get it haha, not sure if you americans get top gear or not)


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 16, 2009)

nice case you have   kyle2020


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 16, 2009)

the pictures just dont do it justice


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> the pictures just dont do it justice



I get it kyle.. and I am american. lol.
Cars+Women. Thats all I will say.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

kyle thats nice bro, really clean looks. haha love the TOP gear thingy


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 16, 2009)

Kyle send me some cake please, and remember that 8800GT I sent away i've still not got it back from asus.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 16, 2009)

The top gear cake is a fail really cos its not big enough to give us lot a slice lmao

nice rig mate very clean.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2009)

Added a 92mm Noctua NF-B9 fan right below the video card. This blows air right toward the video card.





Kinda got creative with the cathode light PCI slot metal thing. I relocated the switch to the top of my case. 





I then used the metal slot piece to rig up a 100mm fan that blows air on my hard drives. I wanted my raptor to run cooler, thats why its tilted.

Finally, shot of the inside. 




I'm just waiting for the water parts to arrive. I will definitely post up those pics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

batmang, that fan on the cpu cooler is nice dude 

what fan is it?


----------



## YoKid (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey umm......don't wanna be a looser or anything but ahhh...what exactly do those green tubes do? xD


----------



## ascstinger (Feb 17, 2009)

some say the stig cake was made in god's own kitchen, and that the frosting was colored with the exact dyes used on the lines of the Nürburgring


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha Funny


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> batmang, that fan on the cpu cooler is nice dude
> 
> what fan is it?



Thanks Chicken! The fan is an Antec fan, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209013


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

batmang said:


> Thanks Chicken! The fan is an Antec fan,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209013



thanks dude, its effin' sweet bro


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> kyle thats nice bro, really clean looks. haha love the TOP gear thingy



haha cheers mate 



DrPepper said:


> Kyle send me some cake please, and remember that 8800GT I sent away i've still not got it back from asus.



Still nothing back? Have you contacted them or anything? Id send you a slice but no doubt the post man would get hungry haha.



Nitro-Max said:


> The top gear cake is a fail really cos its not big enough to give us lot a slice lmao
> 
> nice rig mate very clean.



Well, I apologise. next time Ill get a TPU sized cake and send all my friends a slice each  And thanks haha.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Thought i'd throw my rig in, test bench


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

woohooo, viva la bench stations


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohooo, viva la bench stations



Lol, I have my mobo screwed into the box


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Lol, I have my mobo screwed into the box



haha, i have mine on a piece of Foam.  Hope thats not bad


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think its fine thats what i always do

mobo
----
Foam
----
box


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

Box, foam, its all safe 

My 3 Drive , Raid 0 setup is sitting on top of some DVD cases


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

remember, foam could result in ESD! just rest it on the box!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 17, 2009)

really i didnt think foam would?

well im not doing that anymore


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not sure, but you can never be too cautious!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder how effective ESD can be on foam that's practically touching every single solder joint on your motherboard...


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I wonder how effective ESD can be on foam that's practically touching every single solder joint on your motherboard...



quite possibly an electrifying experience 

dont take my word as god, but im sure foam does generate static . . .


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

^sounds like your a PUNter


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

ok did I say it was on FOAM??

impossible, its on a box now


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 17, 2009)

Updated the wiring a bit. It is not running yet... and the screw for the HD4850 has been put back in. ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

Flyordie are you able to run some wiring through the back of the motherboard or motherboard tray???


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 17, 2009)

No sadly.
Not enough space for it due to the connectors on the wires (has the EZ-Grip thingy).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> No sadly.
> Not enough space for it due to the connectors on the wires (has the EZ-Grip thingy).



that would have been great.  Anyhow, was it messier before, if it looks better now, thats an improvement


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 17, 2009)

The before image.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah looks better!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Decided it was time to change the cooler inside my Xclio, so I took a few images to show off my new victim.












yes, the fan does touch the ram heat-sink ever so slightly!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Decided it was time to change the cooler inside my Xclio, so I took a few images to show off my new victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thats the new Xigmatech cooler!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

damn, thats a tall cooler, any pics installed in the case?  Looks nice though


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thats the new Xigmatech cooler!!!



Ummm yup!



Chicken Patty said:


> damn, thats a tall cooler, any pics installed in the case?  Looks nice though



Yes I do but the lighting in my room combined with the reflectivity of the cooler makes them look like a$$. I was going to try again in the afternoon as I dont feel they are quality enough to host. Yes, BTW, it is tall!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy massive cakes that a tall heatsink


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 18, 2009)

The new cooler is pimp. I have one here that was busted up a bit from shipping, it is tits!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

What are your temps like with the new cool SP?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I am using lower CFM fans to keep it comfy but noise is a thing I dont want to deal with. So temps are a bit higher than where users will usually run this cooler.

Temps are good and with the testing I did its the coolest of the Xig series depending on the CFM rating of your fans.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

I wanna, I wanna!!! That thing is one massive, yet beautiful thing!!

Sneeky:
Throw that dang Delta you have! I know you have one!


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 18, 2009)

*red green rig,*

well an update of the last photos! 
Last pic never showed the pipe setup , there it is! with lovely green red combo , excuse webcam quality! 






distance away , that desk btw is close to breaking..the pc is a ton!! the cooler does not help either 










This is the side of the case ...the fan broke with no reason inside , apparently its a problem with coolmaster sports , damaged blade fixed with glue 





and this is now my useless friend , i forgot about him after buying it , the zalman took its place.... black edition thermalright never been used * sniffle


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

I want the Thor's Hammer so bad.. When do they go retail? I got 60$ saved up for it


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

May want to save up a touch more from what I hear, and they are supposed to be out very soon! I have yet to get a firm date


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

Yikes? More than 60$? That sucks.. I guess I will sell some more stuff that I don't need lol


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 18, 2009)

The first review of the T Hammer will be posted in a few hours.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> May want to save up a touch more from what I hear, and they are supposed to be out very soon! I have yet to get a firm date



Who are you doing this review for? TPU or another site?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Who are you doing this review for? TPU or another site?



Another site will be hosting the review, I don't work for TPU in any other fashion than as a moderator!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I can't wait for that baby! To bad I need a cooler sooner!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, Going to add some more pictures.. 

This is with UV going






Then this is the Acrylic top I got from Fits


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

That blue tubing makes me somewhat want to see how this UV red tube I have looks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> That blue tubing makes me somewhat want to see how this UV red tube I have looks!



Dude, you should! It would do pretty nice! The worse thing is that, with my camera, I can't show anyone the green going threw the tubes.. It looks pretty sweet! Next off is black tubing and blue, or green dye!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 18, 2009)

My PC at the moment? lol:








Like the effect i have going?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I do! looks awesome moonpig!


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2009)

do want! will trade antec 1200 for a better desk like that lol


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 18, 2009)

give it till tomorrow and i'll have an even sexy-er picture for you.

Then give it afew weeks and it'll be complete, hopefuly.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Another site will be hosting the review, I don't work for TPU in any other fashion than as a moderator!



When your done with your review and when it has posted could you link us to is so we can see it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a review of it I found a bit ago. Xigmatek Thor's Hammer


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Here's a review of it I found a bit ago. Xigmatek Thor's Hammer



Thanks! If it is to my likeings I will buy this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

To me, I think that the cooler is one of the best. As, you know on the whole V10 sh1t storm.. I'm 100% behind T.E.C.C. and would love to grab the cooler myself. I need one for when I tend to not use water, or so forth. Plus, since I'm a Comic Nut..


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, I think that the cooler is one of the best. As, you know on the whole V10 sh1t storm.. I'm 100% behind T.E.C.C. and would love to grab the cooler myself. I need one for when I tend to not use water, or so forth. Plus, since I'm a Comic Nut..



lol

Yeah the V8 and V10 are nice but there just not to my likeing all that much, just for design. 

This cooler is really sweet! I will buy this thing when it comes out for my Core i7.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

From the look at the base.. You'd just have to get the 1366 back plate... Like this?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> From the look at the base.. You'd just have to get the 1366 back plate... Like this?



You most likely need the version with part number ending on 3, but Xigmatek should show it on their site as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You most likely need the version with part number ending on 3, but Xigmatek should show it on their site as well.



Well, after looking at the bottom.. It's 4 pipes.. Not 3... The newegg one is for 3 pipes from what the description says...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 18, 2009)

So this one: should work


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 18, 2009)

dont hate me for saying this, but its not the prettiest cooler going is it? Also, it had best perform atleast 5 degrees better than the S1283 for me to even consider spending more money.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> From the look at the base.. You'd just have to get the 1366 back plate... Like this?



I thought that it was going to come with a 1366 bracket?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I thought that it was going to come with a 1366 bracket?




 even the blue box on the first page says i7... lol


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Decided it was time to change the cooler inside my Xclio, so I took a few images to show off my new victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wooow nice man very nice


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 18, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Decided it was time to change the cooler inside my Xclio, so I took a few images to show off my new victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Btw peet, what camera do you use? Your pictures seem pretty nice to me.

I'm currently equipped with an "amateur" cam (Fuji S5700), though it takes decent pix, but I'd like to get into photography a bit more.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> wooow nice man very nice



Thanks!!!!



Thrackan said:


> Btw peet, what camera do you use? Your pictures seem pretty nice to me.
> 
> I'm currently equipped with an "amateur" cam (Fuji S5700), though it takes decent pix, but I'd like to get into photography a bit more.



I use a Sony DSC-707 with a Carl Zeisss lense. Its an older camera I got really cheap on the bay, and it does really, really work well for closeup images.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

moonpig thats great bro!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2009)

so you get your AMD back up CP or is it dead?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

dont remember posting these here, better shots of my latest configuration:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> so you get your AMD back up CP or is it dead?



its alive my friend:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya its basically just organs no skeletal system whatsoever, unless if its a testbed, i guess you replaced it with the core i7 and soon to sell the AMD right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya its basically just organs no skeletal system whatsoever, unless if its a testbed, i guess you replaced it with the core i7 and soon to sell the AMD right?



yeah it is just a test bed, but I will not be selling it.  Im getting a AM3 Phenom II along with a board.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the DFI Dark boards...that color scheme is one of my favorites.

Man I can't wait to tear into my Son's rig...haven't built anything in months and it's time!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya id like to see a SIngle Slot AMD unit based on 790X with 750.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I love the DFI Dark boards...that color scheme is one of my favorites.
> 
> Man I can't wait to tear into my Son's rig...haven't built anything in months and it's time!



this board is my first experience with a DFI and I must say I love it.  the board is great IMO.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 18, 2009)

My upcoming i7 rig with an ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 mobo (my second part after the case).. The case i painted with florescent paint and glows under black light so i call this rig the glowing one (fallout 3 joke)






http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85195&highlight=florescent+case


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2009)

That's such a crazy paint job  

I had that same DFI DK board running an E3310 at 4ghz rock solid. The BIOS options are awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's such a crazy paint job
> 
> I had that same DFI DK board running an E3310 at 4ghz rock solid. The BIOS options are awesome.



are you referring to mine?  If so mine is a JR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

laurijan, i'll tell you again, its crazy, but it looks awesome in the dark bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Laurijan, that's sweet! And.... I get the joke!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

NICE laurijan! I wanna see it all lit up!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice detail Lauijan, I like the pci slots done in red.  Will look great in the end!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

he has a pic already of it in the dark, post it dude!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2009)

found a way to cool the ram since my ram cooler didnt fit


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

Boy do I have a surprise for you guys 
Preview..


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

Did you clean up your cable mess


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup  It's a mess around the 24pin but other than that I say it's pretty damn good. I'm proud of myself


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow Shadow, that looks ALOT better than before. Looks like you need to clean all that dust out of your CPU heatsink though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea I am gonna hose it down and let it dry once I get my backup cooler. Canned air just doesn't get that stuff out..


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks alot better  try turning the hdd around so the connectors are hidden.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

Shadow, I can see your board!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ 

congrats shadow much better!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 19, 2009)

You done yourself proud on that wiring M8.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2009)

Got some new pictures fellas:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2009)

Man!!! That is just out of this world! I should do it to my glass desk!!

Where do you get the system out from? The back?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2009)

front, it's got a hinge. And the window lifts out.


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 19, 2009)

hey moon pig , loving that setup ! its an art  
any further plans?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Got some new pictures fellas:



I see you upgraded your desk mod to WC, very nice!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2009)

I just made a bid on some watercooling stuff (rad, fittings, tube, 2 fans) so I might start collecting a WC kit


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> hey moon pig , loving that setup ! its an art
> any further plans?



Yea, got some blue neons arriving soonish, remaking the front door (with the two fans), add the OCZ Memory cooler (waiting on RMA).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

moonpig its just awesome bro.  Thats brillaint


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2009)

Hopefully I'll have some updated pics this weekend with the water setup installed. 
BTW, I'm now known as johnnyfiive.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 19, 2009)

Crossfire!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, installing Crossfire was a bitch lol I gotta go eat and I will test these bad boys out


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my PC.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 19, 2009)

Bloody 'ell mate, that IS cool!. I love green, going to be putting UV Green in my tubes and wrapping the cables in it too.

I say spray the PSU and the Inside of the case white or sommot. Good work though.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Bloody 'ell mate, that IS cool!. I love green, going to be putting UV Green in my tubes and wrapping the cables in it too.
> 
> I say spray the PSU and the Inside of the case white or sommot. Good work though.



Thanks  I was originally going to go with blue LED's but when I saw that case with all the green on it, I decided to get the green LED fans. I'm glad I did because it looks cool as hell with the lights off, plus everything stays nice and cool.

I don't think I'm going to be painting this case anytime soon though, just got it not too long ago, I might paint the inside sometime later this year.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

*i7 in the House*


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice temps CD!  Like the HS out the back, interesting mosfet cooling.

What VGA is that a 3870?  All that power and no gpu pushing it over the edge.


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 20, 2009)

nice temps.......


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice temps CD!  Like the HS out the back, interesting mosfet cooling.
> 
> What VGA is that a 3870?  All that power and no gpu pushing it over the edge.



I am wondering what VGA you are using aswell. Care to share?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2009)

All I have to say is wow Cyber. I personally had a 900 and it never looked that clean for any of my installs, also thanks fo giving an image of the cooler out the back.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah everything went smoothly tonight. It's a hella fast booter too. I am running a ZoTac 8800GT that's got the factory OC.

I'm scared of the BIOS


----------



## MRCL (Feb 20, 2009)

So this is mine atm... 





looks kinda okay, you think? Man I'm like nowhere near the end with this... especially if you take a peek behind the mobo tray





It'll stay like this until I have time again to continue working.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2009)

very nice CD   greta cable management.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 20, 2009)

What CPU cooler is that CD?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's mine. Just loaded the PSU & dual 9800GTX+'s a couple of days ago. Have not had time to clean it up yet(had to get it folding).


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 20, 2009)

Triple rad in a $35 case.  Cables arent as bad as they look .


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So this is mine atm...
> _snip_
> 
> looks kinda okay, you think? Man I'm like nowhere near the end with this... especially if you take a peek behind the mobo tray
> ...



I can see the work you are putting intoit. You're on the right track.

I've seen worse balls of wire under a blindside panel  Keep grooming all the cabling that's in view and then try lashing the blindside down or even use tape to hold  it long enough to slide the panel closed. 



Chicken Patty said:


> very nice CD   greta cable management.



It's okay There's hardly anything in the case...one HDD...on GFX...one Optical and a fan controller...easy stuff.



jbunch07 said:


> What CPU cooler is that CD?



That's a Mugen 2. The base is mirror perfect. You have to take the socket clamp apart on the 1366 which was a lilttle scarey lol...$300 board.But the instructions are excellent and the thing was really easy to install.

You HAVE to put it on before installing the board in the case...which makes getting at the screws for that weird little heatpipe thing out back a real PITA



BUCK NASTY said:


> Here's mine. Just loaded the PSU & dual 9800GTX's a couple of days ago. Have not had time to clean it up yet(had to get it folding).


I know what you mean. I am cutting a lot of details short so I can get the i7 Crunching BOINC WCG


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to give you guys a couple of pics so you can laugh at my "great" cable management. This rocketfish is tough if you dont own a dremel. 

EDIT:

Very very nice looking rigs guys ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## MRCL (Feb 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I can see the work you are putting intoit. You're on the right track.
> 
> I've seen worse balls of wire under a blindside panel  Keep grooming all the cabling that's in view and then try lashing the blindside down or even use tape to hold  it long enough to slide the panel closed.



Thanks man. I had it once pretty well, see Silver Fortress in the Gallery. Tho due to some hardware changes, everything had to be ripped out. Now theres even more stuff to cram in there, so a whole new approach on cable management is necessary. Five hours are innit atm, some more to come.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

I find cable management is an ongoing process. First I just want to get Crunching then I tinker around as things jump out at me I know I could do better


----------



## sapetto (Feb 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Here's mine. Just loaded the PSU & dual 9800GTX+'s a couple of days ago. Have not had time to clean it up yet(had to get it folding).


P45 + 9800GTX SLI WTF


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 20, 2009)

wtf, sli on a P45, how is that even possible


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 20, 2009)

haha, does that work?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 20, 2009)

Im not seeing any sli bridges...could just be using multiple monitors?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Im not seeing any sli bridges...could just be using multiple monitors?



Or strictly second used for folding for a good cause.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or strictly second used for folding for a good cause.



or that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

Works great for GPU Client Folding. I had the same set up on my X48 Dark with a pair of 8800GTs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

I sooo need to clean my fans!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice fingerprint collection  Doncha love Raw Aluminum interiors


----------



## Binge (Feb 20, 2009)

it doesn't matter how many cards you have plugged into the board because you can queue up any pci-e slot to be given the task of folding@home.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 20, 2009)

Just built this all by myself, I'm a big boy now  Seriously though, I should have done this like 2 years ago lol. I have terrible cable management. I swapped the rear exhaust Antec with the Yate Loon I had on the side panel, the Antec fan is faster and has speed controls which is handy for cooling the gfx card.
















Might take out the internal fan at the drive bay, it's too cramped at the moment


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 20, 2009)

my eyes, they burn! ahhhhh!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 20, 2009)

Somebody had to say it


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2009)

YESSS now I can complain about people with bad cable managing skills! I gained more than a clean case that fateful day...


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think im going to get up early tomorrow morning, nip out and fetch some cut off wheels, grinding stones, cable ties and matte black paint + clear - this case is getting blitzed.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 20, 2009)

The only cables I really manage to hide were the USB/Audio/Power & Reset button cables, the 4pin and 20pin cables weren't long enough 

I also need a shorter SATA cable :S


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Nice fingerprint collection  Doncha love Raw Aluminum interiors


That's why I said, this case does have its huge flaws. But its stuff I can look past. I mean how often do I look inside my case?



kyle2020 said:


> my eyes, they burn! ahhhhh!




Yah yah I know ... a sight for sore eyes. 

@Davek

No offense man, but thats worse than mine ...


----------



## DaveK (Feb 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Davek
> No offense man, but thats worse than mine ...



That's ok lol, it's terrible though I'm new to this and have to get used to cable management. I'm gonna work on it some more tomorrow. I done some work on it today but it wasn't very helpful. I'm also going to take out that interior fan, it's not helping and given the space, could be done without. There's extensions for 4 pin and 20 pin cables, right?

Wait, this isn't the cable management thread?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 20, 2009)

The Antec 900 has got to be the worst case for cable management! My brother in law just built a new rig with the 900 and it is fricking impossible to do any decent cable management without busting out the dremel.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> He's right. Every time someone installs a stock Intel cooler God kills a puppy.





DaveK said:


>




I had to pull this up as I got crap for running a stock coller. 
Nice build man, I like the case. Those 900's are slick!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

All in good fun


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my attempt to manage the cables in my 1200 .... Does anyone have any tips on how to get this badboy's insides organized!?

Full Image





CPU Power run under across pci slots





Crossfire PCIE Cables are in the case,have no idea how id hide them


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good to me flip.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got in my window side panel from Newegg for the cosmos.








Sporting the Card I got from Trt for a bit!

Also, have a 60mm fan blowing onto the NB. nice little 4c drop on NB and 3c drop on SB!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

Hard to believe how inexpensive that window is. It would take hours to make one nearly as nice.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks erocker for the extra bridge


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Thanks erocker for the extra bridge



I thought crossfire only needed one bridge and that for the second slots are for tri/quad fire configs? 

I also heard 2 bridges causes texture corruption like flickering etc in games :S I've experienced it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I thought crossfire only needed one bridge and that for the second slots are for tri/quad fire configs?
> 
> I also heard 2 bridges causes texture corruption like flickering etc in games :S I've experienced it.



None of that here. I play at 1920x1080, I hear it only does that flickering at lower resolutions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hard to believe how inexpensive that window is. It would take hours to make one nearly as nice.



Yeah, I know. I'll take pictures of the other side in a bit. Going to try SLI tonight!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2009)

sapetto said:


> P45 + 9800GTX SLI WTF




It's my main rig/folding rig. I only game with one GTX+ as of now. Going Sli on the next board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice looking rigs!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

Folding is good. 2,000,000 plus for me. I only wish I had invested in Nvidia instead of ATI. I got my HD3870X2s right when GPU folding started to include ATI...no one knew how ATI would perform. I was all excited about the dual GPUs assuming that I would be able to use one client per core. Sadly you can still only use one client per card and the points per day are dismal (around 2500 PPD on TWO CARDS) especially per watt. Compared to an 8800GT the HD3870X2 is a POS. And I have three of the bastards.

I learned my lesson though and got a pair of Zotac 8800GTs that put out close to 5000 PPD each.





I have that out in the shop now...but only one card. I put the other in the X58.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

CD thats beautiful, its a work of art bro!


----------



## austinrider (Feb 21, 2009)

Got my Xigmatek in yesterday and replaced the Tuniq.  Was able to get my 2 Scythe 120mm fans back in the top of my CM690.  4 hours of rework.  Worth it for a 6deg C drop in CPU temp.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 21, 2009)

austinrider said:


> Got my Xigmatek in yesterday and replaced the Tuniq.  Was able to get my 2 Scythe 120mm fans back in the top of my CM690.  4 hours of rework.  Worth it for a 6deg C drop in CPU temp.



Hmm, any reason you made those top fans intake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

^^thats nice bro, calbe management is pretty darn good.  Good job


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

Yey, got my XTC Cooler back from RMA after 2 months of waiting (turns out they forgot about me :-/). Only afew things left to do now:











Edit: Just made an order, so Tuesday i'll be getting:
Blue neon kit
UV Cable Braid - Green
Some more Fluid for the Zalman. 

Then as soon as i can figure out the size of the tubing on the zalman, im ordering some clear tubing!

Oh, and i have some white spray left over from my old case. So i'm going to spray the Motherboards heatsinks. Copper looks poor...


----------



## DarkEgo (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090221/026.jpg


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, any reason you made those top fans intake?



You mean they should be exhaust? Seems right to me too.

Up and out is the natural way heat wants to travel.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 21, 2009)

I did a bit of cable management, still not that good, though it's a bit better than before:











It will look much nicer with cathodes, a sleeved DVD drive cable and a Xigmatek S1284 in there. Is is ok put the 4+4pin under the mobo?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep but be sure that the sharp parts of the mobo do not press hard enough to pierce the insulation. Sometimes I cut off the sheathing and spread out the wires and tape them to the mobo tray


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks 10x better DaveK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MRCL (Feb 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, any reason you made those top fans intake?





CyberDruid said:


> You mean they should be exhaust? Seems right to me too.
> 
> Up and out is the natural way heat wants to travel.



My Silverstone Fortress case has a stock 180mm fan on top - blowing in. I thought - like you guys - that it should be exhaust. Don't work against physics. BUT! top intake does perform better by a few degrees, and that over a long period of time. Of course you have to let the air escape, too, otherwise in a couple of minutes or hours, temperature will rise like it took the blue pill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

good job Davek


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My Silverstone Fortress case has a stock 180mm fan on top - blowing in. I thought - like you guys - that it should be exhaust. Don't work against physics. BUT! top intake does perform better by a few degrees, and that over a long period of time. Of course you have to let the air escape, too, otherwise in a couple of minutes or hours, temperature will rise like it took the blue pill.



The point might be that the top fans bring fresh air almost directly to the CPU cooler, so you're not cooling that with pre-warmed air from HDD's, videocards or whatever.
I might try it as well, since my CPU cooler is right below my fans too.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 21, 2009)

I can see how that would work better in that case. Thanks for the info


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2009)

Slight update!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

sneekypeet that is clean as hell bro, amazing job with keeping that rig spotless!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that case IS tidy. Kinda looks like there's nowt in there.. lol


----------



## thee neonlightning (Feb 21, 2009)

*hmm....*

slight update , pc was being a pain , taken to bits and thrown about the room will fix this problem!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey sneeky... I'll pay yea to play with that card for a few days! Can't wait to see how that 280 does!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey sneeky... I'll pay yea to play with that card for a few days! Can't wait to see how that 280 does!!!



Its a shame really. I just got it, and ran all the basic benches stock. Im actually going to be pretty busy till the end of the month. Who knows, I may take a break for one day of torture.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm very happy to see it in your system!!! Very glad!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 22, 2009)

H, 2, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh










Positioned the black 100mm fan so it keeps my memory cool. I need to invest in a proper memory cooling solution.

Still testing my max OC


----------



## groothof22 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice System it looks cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

johnnyfiive, i'll tell you again 

looks great bro!!


----------



## austinrider (Feb 22, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, any reason you made those top fans intake?



Thanks for catching that.  Ripped it apart again this morning and made the top 2 fans suck air out.  Lowered temps another 3-4deg c!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 22, 2009)

All right...I was wondering if there was an exception to the rule there due to proximity of the HSF


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 22, 2009)

A couple better pics of my rig ATM


----------



## sapetto (Feb 22, 2009)

More pics tomorrow


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ bloody hell thats tidy.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

Took some updated pics today


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 24, 2009)

Very coool johnnyfive, very cool. 

Im a bit of a noob at modding... I mean i drill holes and have a WC system just fine (you know your sh*t by the way the rad fans are facing).  But i do like the way you did that side window and the wheels.  Any good guides/pointers for someone about to ruin a perfectly good $35 coolermaster elite?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks! All I can say is, don't let fear of ruining the case hold you back, It takes away all the fun! The dremel is your best friend.  As you can tell, I went crazy on mine. Here is my case in its default form:





http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121001


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyfive, I give you a lot of credit bro, a $30 case and look what you turned it into, nicely done!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 24, 2009)

Cable management Shadow?!?! Awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Cable management Shadow?!?! Awesome!



hes came a long way 

I'm proud of him


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea I know, it looks presentable now(hence the case window ) I like my Raidmax Katana case more than my Antec 300, I can't even remember why I got the damn thing..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

is the one in your previous post the 300?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2009)

The 300 has the PSU on the bottom.. I couldn't figure out how to get the wires to go anywhere with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 300 has the PSU on the bottom.. I couldn't figure out how to get the wires to go anywhere with it.



haha, so far ive never owned a case with the PSU in the bottom.  Cant say.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 24, 2009)

I find that having the PSU at the bottom is better for cable management - I went from my awful 900 to the armor Jr, then to my 690 - Its a hell of a lot easier to route cables.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 24, 2009)

Shadowfold you deffo came a long way.

And these little details always win me over: 



That spiral on the SATA   It's like a Data Still


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Shadowfold you deffo came a long way.
> 
> And these little details always win me over:
> 
> ...



you can move the sata cable from behind the disc


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 24, 2009)

I sensed there was a reason for it...but I liked it before I knew


----------



## Binge (Feb 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2018/__2.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2018/__4.jpg



Two words.  Canned Air~


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol my brothers looks like some of these..
I call it "Frankenputer" lol..
Mine always looks nice n clean ..

Dam I need a camera..


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 24, 2009)

heres mine (and my room for that matter)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-owkHWbis0

includes all the mods I did this afternoon (sidebar description)



oh, and I took pabloc's sata idea  thanks mate!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

time to revive this thread.


what do you'll think about the cable management

The two PCI-E connectors to the right of the pump are now connected to the 2nd card. Everything comes out of the hole in the mobo tray and connects to where it goes. I dont think it'll get better unless I can sleeve the wires, but eff that, too much work.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 1, 2009)

looks really clean CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> looks really clean CP!



thank you Jonathan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

here are two more, glamour shots FTW


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice setup patty. Lookin pretty sweet!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Nice setup patty. Lookin pretty sweet!



thanks, need to get updated pics.  I have a crossfire now and new cable management as I also have a new psu and tri channel RAM, rig looks ten times sweeter now!


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks, need to get updated pics.  I have a crossfire now and new cable management as I also have a new psu and tri channel RAM, rig looks ten times sweeter now!



haha yeah I was wondering where your second 4870 was.

You should water cool those 4870s as well. Now how sweet would that be!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> haha yeah I was wondering where your second 4870 was.
> 
> You should water cool those 4870s as well. Now how sweet would that be!



SHH, DONT TEMPT ME DAMMIT LOL


Here is a pic of the cards, cell phone pic sorry


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sure those 4870s would be monsters if you got them on water!!! ha 

Don't really know if like the fact that the pcbs and coolers don't match but still looks pretty sweet. Probably games even sweeter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I'm sure those 4870s would be monsters if you got them on water!!! ha
> 
> Don't really know if like the fact that the pcbs and coolers don't match but still looks pretty sweet. Probably games even sweeter.



well the 2nd card runs about 15ºc cooler than my visiontek whihc is the top card, so I gotta find a way to cool them properly, I probably will water cool them.  Games run super super smooth bro, you have no idea.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well the 2nd card runs about 15ºc cooler than my visiontek whihc is the top card, so I gotta find a way to cool them properly, I probably will water cool them.  Games run super super smooth bro, you have no idea.



i have the same problem and same cards as you the one whit the red is 60 degrees and de black one is 40 degrees idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> i have the same problem and same cards as you the one whit the red is 60 degrees and de black one is 40 degrees idle



the cooler on my sapphire is much better.  Better design I guess.  I will probably end up water cooling them so that wont matter 

by the way did you get your Crysis issue fixed?

I might install it tonight, i'll let you now if I have any probelms with Crysis in C/F


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

CP why have you one crossfire bridge? i have 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

groothof22 said:


> CP why have you one crossfire bridge? i have 2



I thought you only needed one?


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

no thats for the 3870 only, that say someone to me lol


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the cooler on my sapphire is much better.  Better design I guess.  I will probably end up water cooling them so that wont matter
> 
> by the way did you get your Crysis issue fixed?
> 
> I might install it tonight, i'll let you now if I have any probelms with Crysis in C/F



no the same problem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

ok I added the 2nd bridge, ill run 3dmark and see if there is any difference.  BRB.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 1920x1080 screen. I can test the 1 bridge vs 2 bridge too if anyone wants me too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2009)

2 bridges if > 1900x1200.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah I just tested with two bridges and my 3dmark score dropped like 300 points.  back to one bridge, score went up to what it was before.


----------



## Binge (Mar 1, 2009)

You only need two bridges if there is an issue with graphics.  Sometimes it requires 2 to run some programs... Crossfire was such a pain.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

Binge said:


> You only need two bridges if there is an issue with graphics.  Sometimes it requires 2 to run some programs... Crossfire was such a pain.



one bridge for me, I do two bridges and my 3dmark scores drops considerably and I got distortion of picture.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a 1920x1080 screen. I can test the 1 bridge vs 2 bridge too if anyone wants me too



i say go ahead because i want to see it, also how about Games instead of Synthetic Benches.

could be a CCC setting.


----------



## computertechy (Mar 1, 2009)

does running 2 bridges drop performace then???


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> does running 2 bridges drop performace then???



No. For me at 1920x1080 using 2 vs 1 did literally nothing. I have one hooked up, my MSI long cable and it worked just as good as having two ATi ones hooked up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

computertechy said:


> does running 2 bridges drop performace then???



it did for me


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> time to revive this thread.
> 
> 
> what do you'll think about the cable management
> ...





What wires?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> What wires?



were you being sarcastic, or you really don't see the wires?


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 2, 2009)

I think he was joking 
And I always thought that in crossfire you always had to have both ribbons connected, Guess I was wrong.
And quick question, I am planning on getting two of these 4870's myself (one at a time of course) and I was just wondering if I should get the 512mb or 1gb model :/ the only reason I ask is because I don’t want to spend the extra money when I don’t know if it will benefit me on a 22" 1920 x 1080 screen. And I still can’t get over how good your system looks Patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> I think he was joking
> And I always thought that in crossfire you always had to have both ribbons connected, Guess I was wrong.
> And quick question, I am planning on getting two of these 4870's myself (one at a time of course) and I was just wondering if I should get the 512mb or 1gb model :/ the only reason I ask is because I don’t want to spend the extra money when I don’t know if it will benefit me on a 22" 1920 x 1080 screen. And I still can’t get over how good your system looks Patty



Bro I really dont know if there is much of a difference between the 512 and the 1gb models.  my 4870's both 512 models do great bro, over 25k in 3dmark, great gaming experience, doesnt get any better.

I would suggest getting the Sapphire model, runs really cool and its $174 with free shipping on newegg


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 2, 2009)

Well from what I have read, you only need a 1gb version for high resolutions, and I wouldn't say that I have that high resolution, so I think I am just going to go for the 512mb version as I just care about gaming performance  and from what you have said, it looks like you can't go wrong. I mean I was thinking of getting a 4870x2, but I really can’t shell out that much money at once. Thanks man, finally do you know if Newegg delivers to Uk? lol or is it just better if I order it from some ware in the Uk, Because I am all for the way a pc looks and the sapphire versions I have seen all have a red pcb :/ So I was thinking of getting the XFX version but it is £190 ($269.71) But that’s ALOT more to pay just for the colour of the pcb :/ Grrr decisions.

Edit: Sorry man, I have only been looking at SOME of the 4870's There are loads of blue pcb ones, including the Sapphire one you said lol. And I looked as well if Newegg delivered to Uk, and they don't so I am going to check out OverclockersUk.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 2, 2009)

ok, having seen the first page of this topic, i suggest a competition: who will have their case unopened the longest?  (with the system in it!!!)


----------



## Whilhelm (Mar 2, 2009)

Well crap, I already lost that competition.


----------



## Binge (Mar 2, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> ok, having seen the first page of this topic, i suggest a competition: who will have their case unopened the longest?  (with the system in it!!!)



If the case has no walls, will we be disqualified?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

What if I have to reach into my drive bay to turn on my Cathodes? 

It sounds like A great competition, just hard to do so! lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> ok, having seen the first page of this topic, i suggest a competition: who will have their case unopened the longest?  (with the system in it!!!)



That really isn't much of a competition. Having a sidepanel off doesn't create much of a hassel and really doesn't affect anything, infact it might actually run a bit colder.

A bit better would be saying, person who runs there comp out of a case on a normal use basis. I mean heck I havent been trying the side panel off method and my gf's comps already got 2 years running like that simply because I been too lazy to put the side back on and 2 screws in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 3, 2009)

*MOAR Power!*

I revamped the Bench Master again. I added an eVGA 9800GX2 for Folding. It's LCed and the stock cooler housing has been modded to hid the waterblock. THere's a pair of LEDs in there too that I have hooked to the IDE LED header on the mobo.

I like that card a lot. Nicest Nvidia card I have ever owned.










Replumbing was easy. I just unscrewed the topof the EK res and dumnped out the PC Ice. Added a line and refilled.





Folding GPU2 on both cores and Crunching WCG on the E4500






It's also the shop boombox


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, crazy stuff cyberdruid. I am just loving what you did with the video card. Does the fan on the video card still spin? 

Anyways, awesome rig man!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope that's a full coverage block. And I made a boo boo typing. it's a 9800 GX2...hence two instances of FAH up and running.

Thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

That sure does look good man! I will say, I loved having my Gx2 card when I had the baby! but for me, I'll all ways miss my Purple Palit 8800gt 1gb!!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel the same way about my Zotac 8800GT AMPs. 700/2000 rocks F@H. I like them so much I bought a third one for the X58 to try out TriSLI before going Folding 24/7.

I built another rig yesterday...











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzEbyd6-1R4

Q8300 on a Zotac 610i I call *Bare Bones*

The fans are a tad too loud for the house...so it's off to the shop to join the Bench Master.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet! You got it up!! I really like the look of that. It would be sweet to have a office and have one of those in the corner wall! Great Idea man! Very.... Speechless...


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 3, 2009)

heres mine...sory for the crappy photo...ill redo after i get a better camera View attachment 23479 View attachment 23480


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow CyberDruid that looks crazy good. I didn't think that it would look that good at the beginning as I thought you was doing air cooling, but now I love it 

Quick question, you see on the pictures you have posted. What is that white bubble looking stuff in your tubes? I have exactly the same thing and I don't know how to get rid of it, or know what it is. I mean it doesn't effect the system because when the pump is pumping, it moves into the reservoir (where it appears to leave out threw the top) but when the pump has stopped, it comes back 
Any ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got my AC Ryan UV lights in and installed today.  All I Can say is wow!!!!!!  These lights rock, and they rock hard 

THe rig looks ten times better and different.  I'll try to get my buddies SLR tonight and snap a few.  You'll gives love it


----------



## technicks (Mar 4, 2009)

Finally received my new Corsair psu and some other things.
So i could start building today.
Updated everything except the cpu and hd. Gonna get a 500Gb WD next week.
Would like to have a new cpu but my Quad @ +3.6Ghz will do fine for a while.
Not quit done yet. Watercooling next week then i will redo the cables.
Also trying to get my hands on 4 Xigmatek 120 fans.
2 for the rad and 2 for the case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

Gotta say, Tech, very nicely done! Love the pictures! 






God I love the fact I bought the window!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2009)

technicks, what a sick looking rig, so clean... Would be interested to see what you could do with a water set up   judging by the look of that rig, it would be pretty awesome


----------



## technicks (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah i hope it will be nice with the watercooling.
Also have a nice idea for the left sidepanel.
Tomorrow i am buying a sheet of brushed aluminum sticker foil and print out a flame pattern. Which i am going to transfer on the sticker, then cut and apply on the panel.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds pretty good! Can't wait to see it...

As for the Water loop... Just take it slow, and you'll do a great job!


----------



## technicks (Mar 4, 2009)

Will do. I wont rush it. Will run it out of the case for a day or two first.
But it will take a few days before i get everything. Btw i got the Black Ice GT Stealth Lite 240.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweetness! you'll like it. 

Wish ya the best man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

good job tech 

coldstorm, we are glad you got the window too


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Wow CyberDruid that looks crazy good. I didn't think that it would look that good at the beginning as I thought you was doing air cooling, but now I love it
> 
> Quick question, you see on the pictures you have posted. What is that white bubble looking stuff in your tubes? I have exactly the same thing and I don't know how to get rid of it, or know what it is. I mean it doesn't effect the system because when the pump is pumping, it moves into the reservoir (where it appears to leave out threw the top) but when the pump has stopped, it comes back
> Any ideas?



It's air foaming up the brew. Just let it run for a few days and it will work itself out. Sometimes I dab the scudge off the top of the res with a paper towel.

Hey I updated my Main Rig...what an ordeal...BSOD wiped out a years worth of installations, data was backed up at least.











Look at the dust! Every week it gets like that.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

does it get that dusty from being in your shop?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

That's in the house. I dunno where all the damn dust is coming from. It's Winter...there is no pollen...windows and doors are closed...you should see the filter on the external cooler after a week...


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's in the house. I dunno where all the damn dust is coming from. It's Winter...there is no pollen...windows and doors are closed...you should see the filter on the external cooler after a week...



Christ you think that is bad. My room is tiny and there is dust everywhere. I clean my monitor at least twice a day to get the dust off.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's in the house. I dunno where all the damn dust is coming from. It's Winter...there is no pollen...windows and doors are closed...you should see the filter on the external cooler after a week...



Carpet. Most normal vacuum cleaners only get a small amount of the dust out of them. Then you walk on it and walla! Dust. Try lifting your case off the floor for a few weeks. That will confirm if I'm right.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> That's in the house. I dunno where all the damn dust is coming from. It's Winter...there is no pollen...windows and doors are closed...you should see the filter on the external cooler after a week...



Might want to check the air filters for your heating and air ducts. I keep my pc off the floor and it runs damn near 24/7. but it does accumulate some dust so i clean it weekly...do u have any pets or do you smoke? because when I lived with my dad his dog would shed fur and there would be dog hair in my filters...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2009)

thats old betsy right there, aka my backup computer *single tear rolls down cheek*














thats my beast from the east, i dont wanna hear any sas, it stay cool














thats my teeny tiny monitor, i threw the last screen in there with techpowerup ont he monitor so it was teh reals..LOL!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

Muscle milk and animal pak! no wonder you are so huge! 

I love mucle milk! good stuff!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2009)

*Update for me:*

Well, I'm finished for a bit with the PC.. I just have to grab a new PSU, but that won't really change the look on it!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2009)

hold one i got some newer pics.lol you guyz are gonna love this...
















wheres your GOD NOW!!!!!!!!!! yeah i was bored, i took about 14 fans i had laying around and jammed them in there against the moffets the ram the heatpipes the videos card, i was bored sad this is it lowered my temp on my ram about 8C and my processor about 7 c at idle and 5 c at load..>SO the laugh is on you! HAH!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 4, 2009)

MY eyes are burning man!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Switched desks, took away the 6.1 set and installed the logitech set. Now at least I can look at the insides of my PC while I'm running it 

Oh and yeah, that's the inside of Aluminix on the shelf


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

machines that are clean tend to run cooler, draw less power, and Increase the MTBF.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

My new wallpaper


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Switched desks, took away the 6.1 set and installed the logitech set. Now at least I can look at the insides of my PC while I'm running it
> 
> Oh and yeah, that's the inside of Aluminix on the shelf



Hmm, that case looks familiar. Oh, wait, I own one!
It's an awesome case for little money. You painted the interior yet?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is a shot of my poor Rosewill mod (Frankenstein)




I have managed to keep its power requirements to the 150-200watt range (trying to go lower)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm, that case looks familiar. Oh, wait, I own one!
> It's an awesome case for little money. You painted the interior yet?



I might when the weather gets a little better. Then again, when the weather gets better I also have this little aluminum box to finish... 

And I can't say it enough, this case is bang for buck! Lurrve it!
It even got good looks and words from someone with an expensive Stacker last weekend


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Here is a shot of my poor Rosewill mod (Frankenstein)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That poor Corsair psu must feel so sad, being so under utilised.

Hey Mark, ever thought of throwing out the rule book and designing a case with thermal management as the primary concern? Something that can be closed though. I keep feeling we box ourselves in by just trying to improve the normal, so to say.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats was the purpose of the Rosewill mod. Those 9600s run in the 20-30C range and the Quad is in the same temp range using only 2 fans.

Seemed the smaller the case the higher the airflow and lower the temps. The bigger the case the higher the temps were.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Thats was the purpose of the Rosewill mod. Those 9600s run in the 20-30C range and the Quad is in the same temp range using only 2 fans.
> 
> Seemed the smaller the case the higher the airflow and lower the temps. The bigger the case the higher the temps were.



100% agree with you - temperatures in my Armor Jr with only 1 intake and a single exhaust were better than my Cosmos with 2 intakes and 3 exhausts.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah. Interesing point. Sadly, having young nephews I'd need something that is finger resistant.

But hey, with 6 Noctua fans, my CM 590 is doing very nicely on the noise front. And the Scythe Musashi cooler on my HD4850 Toxic has dropped temps massively!

I just wonder if the desktop type of orientation would help with the problem of the heat from the Gfx feeding into the cpu cooler.

Take one of these: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...TX_Liquid_Cool-able_Case_Q201.html?tl=g1c7s29

And add exhaust through the top of the case. Let the hot air do the work for you.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2009)

the design is poor (the PS needs to be below the mobo on the SFF comps)


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> 100% agree with you - temperatures in my Armor Jr with only 1 intake and a single exhaust were better than my Cosmos with 2 intakes and 3 exhausts.



Thats because the cosmos doubles as a kiln  Its so big the air slows down inside it plus there are no decent intakes if the door is shut.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2009)

MKmods said:


> the design is poor (the PS needs to be below the mobo on the SFF comps)



Good point. What else would you suggest?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, my design
 Before






After


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow that is nice MKmods, and thanks CD for the advice!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 4, 2009)

A few crappy pics from my black berry.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 4, 2009)

Now I have to post this one right after MK posts his sexy open top case 





Coming out of mothballs so I can chew on it some more...





































All salvage gear pulled from the totes and bins and drawers.

I have an Abit AA8XE (925XE chipset lol) going in there momentarily.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is mine ATM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2009)

Cold storm love the tubing, i gotta get pics of my rig with new cable managemtn and new UV lights, god it looks so clean 


CD great little bench table there


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 5, 2009)

Great little bench chair


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

*Sorry about whoring up the thread*

But Dammit I am upgrading everything in sight 

I added a third 8800GT to the X58 tonight and got it Folding. I plugged the additional power to the mobo and the 12V rail is now much steadier and does not dip below 11.9. Before it was dipping to 11.6. I guess DFI knew WTH they were doing when they added the power distribution points at the top and bottom PCIe slots.


























No TriSLI for the 8800GT set up...but I could run SLI and Phsyx.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wtf No Sli Bridges?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> Wtf No Sli Bridges?



CD is WAY too cool for SLI bridges...

By the way very colorful build there CD
(I know 3 or more GPUs isant always practical but it looks so damn cool!)


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah if you want to Fold on the card you can't enable SLI.

And to do Tri-SLI I guess you need a fatter card with dual SLI tabs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

Love the folding farm CD!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2009)

CD looks great bro, cable management is very nicely done


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 5, 2009)

I've got more stuff coming online soon...I'm tripling/duadrupling my Folding output.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Mar 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I've got more stuff coming online soon...I'm tripling/duadrupling my Folding output.



I want to see this


----------



## DaveK (Mar 6, 2009)

Small update. Threw in another fan and an ATA hard-drive which is using the 3.5" to 5.25" adapter since it was too difficult to get my card reader into it. I also moved the hard drive cages up 1 slot to give a bit more room at the bottom for cable management.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Binge that's a great board. I like those Enzo RAM coolerators.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Hey Binge that's a great board. I like those Enzo RAM coolerators.



I'm with ya on that!! 

Now, I can't wait for him to get that 295 in there!!!!


----------



## Fleck (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL, it looks like this






Heh.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

Even more glamor pics + correct mounting for the Heatkiller


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 6, 2009)

Fleck said:


> LOL, it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I modded a case exactly like that years ago.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok Binge, how much for your system shipped to my house?  I want it.


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2009)

make me an offer I can't refuse 

Full Frontal:


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> make me an offer I can't refuse
> 
> Full Frontal:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090306/DSCF0454.jpg



I can't make a good offer, afraid I might lowball ya.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2009)

binge that look ssweet bro, I gotta get pics of mine up with the new uv lights, somthing to drool over, looks soooo much better you have no idea!


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I can't make a good offer, afraid I might lowball ya.



You related to some forum members or something?   Geeze nobody here has the stomach to pay well for good stuff


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> You related to some forum members or something?   Geeze nobody here has the stomach to pay well for good stuff



That is a universal condition on any tech forum anywhere.

I built another Franken Rig to add to the ever growing collection of oddball rigs out in the shop.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 7, 2009)

Another small update, removed the mesh from the side panel. Need to do some cable mangement too.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> You related to some forum members or something?   Geeze nobody here has the stomach to pay well for good stuff



No relation.  If I'm going to pay well for good stuff I'm going new.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

Heres my PROFESSIONAL cut off my Antec 1200 side panel.

This is my PC at the moment LOL. Wonky much? I bent the metal near the top left of the window, and I also screwed up my hearing in the process.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

here's mine!!


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Very clean.  Do you have clean cable management as well?    Looks like a new case, but could be the pictures.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

nah, still need to get cable management kit...
Got this case 8mths ago, loving it!
cleaning it once a week!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> nah, still need to get cable management kit...
> Got this case 8mths ago, loving it!
> cleaning it once a week!



I bet it'd look even better with black wiring loom.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Even more glamor pics + correct mounting for the Heatkiller



That's some killer lighting, what do you use for UV lighting? AC Ryan Sticks? 

stupid question but is it possible to get white or blue UV lights lol, I hate purple, it screws up my 1200's black and blue color scheme.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

Just some UV sticks a friend got for me.  I don't think you can get UV in color other than UV lol.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just some UV sticks a friend got for me.  I don't think you can get UV in color other than UV lol.



lolol bahhhhhhh! Thats true, ultra violet lmfao guess I left my common sense in the toilet again while I was producing a beast.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I bet it'd look even better with black wiring loom.



that's the colour I am getting for the cable management kit


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


>



Did you flip this pic in photoshop... Or does your mob sit upside down on the wrong side with all your ports on the bottom?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

randomflip said:


> That's some killer lighting, what do you use for UV lighting? AC Ryan Sticks?
> 
> stupid question but is it possible to get white or blue UV lights lol, I hate purple, it screws up my 1200's black and blue color scheme.



Man, I just got my ac ryan sticks, boy are they good.  I love them, i'll be posting some pics of it soon, this way Binge can start to drool again   just kidding dude, but I know you love my rig


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 7, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did you flip this pic in photoshop... Or does your mob sit upside down on the wrong side with all your ports on the bottom?



could be a flip design like in Lian Li's.


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

It's called reverse ATX.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's called reverse ATX.



I don't like reverse ATX because it can cause clearance issues with graphics cards in some cases


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

For sure DP.  Even worse is clearance issues for CPU coolers at the bottom of the case.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2009)

Binge said:


> For sure DP.  Even worse is clearance issues for CPU coolers at the bottom of the case.



I didn't know about that one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

no changes for me, just uv lights, notice the tubing is greener now and the rig itself is not as lit up, much less blue in the picture


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice Chicken, surprised your case hasn't tipped over lol.


----------



## technicks (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks guys, hehe, the rad aint that heavy


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2009)

You love UV toooo huh!? Looks even better with the UV! 

Toast: CP!


----------



## technicks (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm gonna get red uv. 
Already got the pump top, tubing, fittings, fluid and the rad.
I hope the rest will come in early this week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

technicks said:


> I'm gonna get red uv.
> Already got the pump top, tubing, fittings, fluid and the rad.
> I hope the rest will come in early this week.



I thought UV is just UV color?  Or you mean red uv reactive coolant?


----------



## technicks (Mar 9, 2009)

yes.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2009)

Now that my loop is installed my case is pretty dark.. Thinking about some lighting as well now.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 9, 2009)

No close up pics of my rig. Besides, its full of dust and is in need of cable management. Will post when its done however 
My rig:

Processor: 
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8200 @ 3.52GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 
4096MB RAM
Hard Drive: 
250 GB and 300GB internal/120GB External
Video Card: 
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
Monitor: 
x2 19" widescreen monitors at 1440x900 each
Sound Card: 
Realtek HD Audio output
Speakers/Headphones: 
Saitek GH20
Keyboard: 
Saitek 1
Mouse: 
Razer Diamondback 3G
Mouse Surface: 
...
Operating System: 
Windows Vista Ultimate x64
Motherboard: 
MSI Neo-F
Computer Case: 
NZXT Tempest

Xbox:

1st gen. Samsung MS-28 drive Flashed with iXtreme1.4

TV:

Samsung 19" HD ready Intergrated Freeview. Currently Running my 360 at 720p

Laptop:

Fujistu Siemens Amilo Pro

CPU: Intel Dual Core T2060 @ 1.60ghz

Memory: 1 gig

Graphics: Intergrated 128mb Chrome

Storage: 80GB

OS: Ubuntu 7.10


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah do that en make pictures


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Mar 9, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> Here's mine ATM.
> I'm waiting for a DFI X58 so i can assemble my i7 rig on a project i'm developing with dual V2000B's, Tri Loop (CPU, VGA and MB, HD's).
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta post an update of this my i7 rig and the case project are done.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2009)

My first loop! Please note included funnel was a ghetto mod made from an old rounded IDE cable


----------



## technicks (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks cool Thrackan. 
It could use a little colour though. Blue would be a nice combo with your mobo.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2009)

technicks said:


> That looks cool Thrackan.
> It could use a little colour though. Blue would be a nice combo with your mobo.



Yeah I need more light, the case is pitch dark now and I really needed the flash. I'm going to put leds in the res first, after that who knows 

If this runs fine for a week, I'm going to move the res up to shorten the loop, I can run everything above my GFX card with some good placement.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 9, 2009)

Just a thought (I don't know if it would work) but I am sure you could get some glass paint and paint your Uv strips like black or something and the uv will still come threw. Because they have them in most clubs right?


----------



## Binge (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Thracken!  I like your setup   How's the HK treating you?  I got the ones you sent today.  Thank you so much   I saw postage was a bit more than you had estimated.  You ok with that?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2009)

Never mind the postage, it was service for a friend.
That Heatkiller is lovely in here! I think I'm in love with liquid cooling now...


----------



## Frizz (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's photos of my first mod from TJharlow's tutorial at youtube. I screwed up the cut pretty bad as you can see at the top corner of my case 

Will be posting better quality pics once the rest of my stuff comes, 2 UV sticks and some wiring loom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

Tripod and a bit better Photo Skills   Got my BP fittings in finally.  Tubing is much shorter and cleaner now.  I am buying the same RES again, but shorter, probably the 150.  This one is going to my AMD Bench rig so it won't go to waste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2009)

Comparison before and after BP fittings


BEFORE:







AFTER


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> My first loop! Please note included funnel was a ghetto mod made from an old rounded IDE cable


 nice water cooling Thrackan


----------



## Fleck (Mar 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Fleck said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, it looks like this
> ...



You know, I've been thinking of just keeping this case and modding it.

I went to the Enlight web site and they are STILL selling this SAME case, and also in black.  It's a higher model number so they've changed a couple of things but it is essentially the same thing.

I can see how it still sells too, it was a very advanced case for its time, with removable motherboard tray (something we don't see around much on most regular cases these days), slide rails for the 5.25 drives, and a removable 3x3.5 inch drive tray also on a slide rail itself.  It's easy to remove the side panels (stopped using the screws) and overall a pleasure to work with once you get to know her.

I figure since she already has a 80MM intake fan and a 80MM exhaust, I should just put a hole for a 120MM intake fan on the side and put a 80MM intake on the top also, providing today's average cooling solution.  I could even mod the front to accept a 120MM to really get up there with the bad boys.  She even already comes with side vents when most average cases back then didn't.

The more I think about it, the more I realize I just want to mod her, paint her black and call her my Rollin Stone.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2009)

Just one thing: top fans should be outtakes, since hot air rises up.

And another thing: GO MOD IT!


----------



## hat (Mar 10, 2009)

instead of cooking copypasta I'll just link to the thread in the F@H rig gallery...
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1253161&postcount=12

my rig has evolved a bit... got my vf900 on my 9800gt, my azenx pci slot fan is back in comission (the last time I used it was when I still had my 8500gt with a passive cooler... 86*c load... so I remembered this and threw it in, 65*c load). I've had this pci slot fan forever... back when I had my 6800xt... that was christmas '06... also I sold 4gb of my 8gb because it wasn't being used and I could always use more money


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Just one thing: top fans should be outtakes, since hot air rises up.
> 
> And another thing: GO MOD IT!



incase anybody doesn't know why the top fans should be outtake see here


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 10, 2009)

If you make your rear fan intake and top fan outtake, you're still building positive pressure as well as getting the hot air out where it's the hottest...

Plus, they talk about graphics cards with the fans mounted on top? It's not reversed ATX, is it...

And if you're worried about dust, just get filters


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2009)

not every case has dust filters on the drive bay covers or expansion slots, drive bay covers always used to be solid like the old case on previous pages now your seeing more mesh covers probably to let your drives breathe. i'm not a personal fan of filters I think I read a thread at XS where they compared several fans rated at 50 CFM on different obstacles (fan guard, plastic filters, metal filters) and alot of fans lost 15-30% efficiency even more restrictive than radiators and the lesson learned was using nothing is best. I think setting up positive or negative air pressure depends on the case and environment for example the Cooler Master Stacker is a positive air pressure setup where the Cooler Master Cosmos is a negative.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm in the middle of putting my PII x3 720 and LP Jr. under water.  The little mobo looks kinda funny in this big Rocketfish case.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 10, 2009)

That case looks so awesome. How much was that?


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

It only cost about fifty bucks at Best Buy.  A few months back there was a price screw-up (or so they say) and it was a deal as I think it was supposed to sell for about $130.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2009)

Rocker, that doesn't look right!! Not at all!!

Rockfish is a great case... Plus your right on the pricing. Was slated to be $130-$150.. Boy did they mess up


----------



## Fleck (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow that case is massive.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 11, 2009)

I've done a couple of Fish

This one was fun..the case was so huge it makes the 240 x 240 rad look teensy 








































17" monitor looks tiny


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice druid. camels yuck, marlies!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 11, 2009)

Turkish Gold Yum. Nicotinea Persinus gotta have it.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 11, 2009)

*My future Gaming/Home File Server*

Nothing special... will run Windows Server 2000 (Which I have a LEGAL KEY AND COPY OF with 10 CALs)






and here it is upon its first boot attempt. ;-)






and the vacuum is not for sale. I am cleaning up as I work on this project.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 11, 2009)

technicks said:


> Finally received my new Corsair psu and some other things.
> So i could start building today.
> Updated everything except the cpu and hd. Gonna get a 500Gb WD next week.
> Would like to have a new cpu but my Quad @ +3.6Ghz will do fine for a while.
> ...



your pc is so clean you makking me jealous lol  keep it coming the nice pics


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Flyordie, its best to have a clean work area before you start working, trust me it helps avoiding damage to the computer and your feet/knees.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 11, 2009)

He said he's planning to vaccum


----------



## crtecha (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's my rig.  Sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

*@ crtecha*

thats a nice little work station you got there, tri monitors FTW.  I'm getting my 2nd monitor tomorrow.  Dual 22"


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 11, 2009)

shit looks cash. How well does your GT handle all 3 monitors?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2009)

Never knew my Thermal Take fan looked so good, until I got my UV lights


----------



## Frizz (Mar 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Here's my rig.  Sorry for the crappy phone pic.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090311/phone pictures 017.jpg



Lucky guy, you get to smoke in your room with your sweet 3 monitor rig lol. Beats going out the backyard all the time .


----------



## crtecha (Mar 11, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> shit looks cash. How well does your GT handle all 3 monitors?




Im running the two 19's to my main rig the other one sits and folds.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2009)

lol. My work bench is on the other side of the room.. but I have my PC's and Server on a dedicated 2,200W Breaker which the line for it is where the PC is sitting (where the wires lead to.. lol).


----------



## solofly (Mar 12, 2009)

I got 8 of them... (can't post pics yet, I'm too new i guess)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

solofly said:


> I got 8 of them... (can't post pics yet, I'm too new i guess)



http://www.techpowerup.org/ copy and paste the


----------



## solofly (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you...


OK guys here's a couple of pics of my main rig for your viewing pleasure...





EDIT: So much for that, pics aren't showing up even tho Im doing everything right. I'll try a direct link and will see what happens...

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090312/case1.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090312/case2.jpg

Over the weekend I'll be redoing a few things and will show you the inside when I'm done...


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 12, 2009)

wow, i love those pink thumb screws! Looks shit hot.

Demanding more of this rig!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks interesting, what u got in that box, fill out those system specs.


----------



## solofly (Mar 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks interesting, what u got in that box, fill out those system specs.



This is what I got on the inside...

i7 965
Asus P6T Deluxe
12GB of Patriot memory
Visiontek 4870X2 + Sapphire 4870 1GB (used to be nv fanboy)
X-Fi Fatality
WD VelociRaptor/Scorpio Black 7200rpm Dual RAID 0 (940GB in total)
Antec TPQ-850W
Mountain Mods H2gO (in case you're wondering what case is that)

And as for me, I have been into PC gaming since 1983 and still love it and will probably die loving it...


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 12, 2009)

solofly said:


> This is what I got on the inside...
> 
> i7 965
> Asus P6T Deluxe
> ...



Very nice stuffs.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice specs, decent case, but it's so not my taste


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

I got some cathodes in the mail today 








I'm getting some sticky pads tomorrow to attach the top one to the top of the case.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I got some cathodes in the mail today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/DSC04016.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/DSC04018.jpg
> I'm getting some sticky pads tomorrow to attach the top one to the top of the case.



Nice looks pimp !

I just got my cathode UV's as well will post up pics very very soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

There was some tape at the bottom of the box


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> There was some tape at the bottom of the box
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/DSC04024.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/DSC04025.jpg



hey what happened to your crossfire?!?!?!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

I sold one and I got a 4870 1gb coming. Gonna have the ASUS folding!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I sold one and I got a 4870 1gb coming. Gonna have the ASUS folding!



oh sweeet nice! I think its time for me to sell my 4850's as well lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

looks good shadow.  Red cathodes FTW


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 13, 2009)

Fugly Betty Lives


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

What board is that? I can tell it's DFI.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 13, 2009)

You must be Psychic. It's a Zotac that won't play the GTX295 so I overnighted a *DFI* DK X48 from the Egg. I hope it's shipped already.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2009)

My UV lights finally arrived after a big delay from the shipping couriers. These are more crappy quality pics, will have better quality pictures soon to show cable management and wiring looms.

I also straightened the cut window with a jigsaw again... looks alot straighter than before but probably not noticeable cause of the shitty quality ><


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 13, 2009)

These shnozberries taste like shnozberries.


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 14, 2009)

I see a 4830, nice


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 14, 2009)

Didn't realize how dirty it looks in the picture, looks clean to me though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sean, that first picture is sweet! That system can build it self!!!  But, in all, it does look like you have a good system going!

Now, for the lappy.. You all ways think it's clean until the flash from teh camera shows it all! But, love the lappy!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> These shnozberries taste like shnozberries.



Ha   I love Super Troopers!


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

molly's having a bad hair week


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn! I wonder what she has under it! lol...


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Ha   I love Super Troopers!



Me to


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

What TechBench would be complete without a Tech...stool?


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 14, 2009)

Binge said:


> What TechBench would be complete without a Tech...stool?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090313/DSCF0467.jpg



same headset as me i love them


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2009)

Binge you finally figured out how to get rid of the hot ear syndrome from headphones. Watercool em FTW...lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Binge you finally figured out how to get rid of the hot ear syndrome from headphones. Watercool em FTW...lol



You know what... Cd, or fits should try and do it!!! Or, I might!!! Be fun to do so! and got some crappy stuff to try it with!


----------



## Binge (Mar 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Binge you finally figured out how to get rid of the hot ear syndrome from headphones. Watercool em FTW...lol



Sean89 uses the SAME headset, and he loves them as much as I do


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah that's 0C in BIOS 





Added a second 9800GX2 to the rig but I think it's got some issues...it is Folding on one core. Until I sort that I do not want to mount the second waterblock. Further testing tomorrow on some other boards will tell me more.





They are starting to take over...at least they warm the shop a little 





Got tinkeritus and decided to see if the GTX 295 would play in the ancient Abit AA8XE...not exactly...it hangs at "Verifying DMI Pool...............|" soooo at least it kept me busy 

Tomorrow I hope my DFI X48 and P5K-VM arrive so I can tinker some more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn Cd! Enough for ya?!?  Sweet stuff! GTX 295 on the aa8xe.. man, that's crazy!


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 14, 2009)

Id kill for pwnage rigs like that =(


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

PP, there is people on here that would pwn for a system like yours!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 14, 2009)

And I want yours CS!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2009)

i'd pwn for a bench station like CD's!!!!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome station you got there Cyber. I'm impressed and slightly jealous!


----------



## FilipM (Mar 15, 2009)

really good CD, I need to put mine up again, I removed the HDD cage and put the HDD in the DVD drive bay, I've also put a fan there to cool the HDD.


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Waiting for cpu/motherboard


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 15, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> Waiting for cpu/motherboard
> 
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8348/60933511.jpg


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

bless haha


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyway to do cable management for the cd/hd on the antec 900?

without cutting holes of course


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 15, 2009)

not really - 900's are dogs for cable management. Best invest in a rotary tool and a weekend im afraid


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks awesome Cyber!.

Dam i need a new vid card.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 15, 2009)

so do I


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 15, 2009)

Me too


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> PP, there is people on here that would pwn for a system like yours!



Lol coming from the guy with SLI 280s


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Me too



, i would gladly trade you my 8600 GTS for your card.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> , i would gladly trade you my 8600 GTS for your card.



its dead


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> its dead



I'll take the RMA replacement.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I'll take the RMA replacement.



I'l rip the warranty sticker off because im a bastard


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'l rip the warranty sticker off because im a bastard



, darn you! *shakes fist*


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> , darn you! *shakes fist*



 I want this gtx rma'd as soon as. I could draw the game faster than this 7300.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's mine at the moment... still in need of hiding a few pesky cables and shit but not bad i guess..


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2009)

Big enough case...put another mobo in there


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Big enough case...put another mobo in there



d'ya know I was looking at mine and thought the same


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice that watercooling setup on that 1200! Need to invest on a custom watercooling kit! ><


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok heres my atm


Specs

Q9550 Quad @ 3.8, GA-EP45 DQ6, 8gb G,Skill PI 1066 Ram
8xSeagate 1.5tb raid 0
5x Samsung 1tb JBOD
32gb SSD
HP Quad Nic for Lag
4870x2
XFI Sound card
TJ07 Case


























Let me know what you think

Cheers


STUdog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

studog, thats great bro.  Love the calbe management, especially the SATA cables 

TJ07's are awesome cases.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea love that case.  Have had it apart some many times.

Thanks man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> Yea love that case.  Have had it apart some many times.
> 
> Thanks man



the more I see pics of it, the more I wanna purchase one


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 16, 2009)

nice case and clean looking


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

studog I really like your  cable management!! I especially love the SSD hanging next to the mobo!! Nice rig man!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> studog I really like your  cable management!! I especially love the SSD hanging next to the mobo!! Nice rig man!!



weird place to place the SSD, yet it looks soo good!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's my internals! LOL I know I need a cable management kit















Modified fan


----------



## solofly (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

twirlly sata cables!!
man do you have a nvidia card along with a ati??


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 16, 2009)

is that a mountain mods h2g0 case?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

Took 36 centimeters of tube out of the loop 
I placed the res/pump 5 bays higher and my dad said he had a replacement for my broken res cap. Sometime you have to love your parents 

Oh, the TP is on the vid card since I spilled some water trying to figure out how to drain this in a reasonable fashion. Let it dry for a day since I was gone anyway, no harm done.

I'm beginning to realize this watercooling thing *will* become an addiction...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

and that paper?? whats that for?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> and that paper?? whats that for?



TP = toilet paper


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> and that paper?? whats that for?



Cuz his pc is the shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

stop jackin my sig line you fuckers


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL^


----------



## solofly (Mar 16, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> twirlly sata cables!!
> man do you have a nvidia card along with a ati??



No, that's a HD4870X2 + HD4870 1GB = Tri-Fire goodness...


----------



## solofly (Mar 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> is that a mountain mods h2g0 case?



Yes it is.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 16, 2009)

ahh I see..


----------



## pro-infinity (Mar 16, 2009)

little update on project infinity here she is with the temperature lcd covering the cd drive  drive pushes out and pushes down the lcd ect..







Check out the project log at

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86499


----------



## shakaxd (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's mine. Not an overkill machine as last posts, but that's more than I should have bought!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

shakaxd said:


> Here's mine. Not an overkill machine as last posts, but that's more than I should have bought!



That looks like a very familiar case


----------



## shakaxd (Mar 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> That looks like a very familiar case


Indeed! But mine is not the side panel windowed version


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

shakaxd said:


> Indeed! But mine is not the side panel windowed version



The only thing I *ever* "somewhat disliked" about that case is the 140mm's on top... Can't fit a 240 rad exactly on it


----------



## shakaxd (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't complain about that - no WC for me in the near future! 
Overall a great and somewhat fairly priced case


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 18, 2009)

shakaxd said:


> Indeed! But mine is not the side panel windowed version


May I ask what exactly you're using to secure the fan in the front? Thnx. (I'm using twist/zip ties and custom hand-made L-brackets).


----------



## shakaxd (Mar 18, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> May I ask what exactly you're using to secure the fan in the front? Thnx. (I'm using twist/zip ties and custom hand-made L-brackets).


Sure! That fan came with the case that way, it's their 4-in-3 cage system (4 3.5" disks on 3 5.25" slots) with their fan attached on front.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Centurion_590/images/hddcageoutside.jpg
If you want a bit more about that case, TPU has a review here. Mine is exactly like the one reviewed (no side window).


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2009)

has a leaky capacitor...hahahahha


----------



## austinrider (Mar 18, 2009)

Replaced my 8800gts(g92) 512 with a new GTX280 OC today.  Gave me a reason to use the 8pin PCI-E cable coming off my PS too.    Me likey!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

austinrider said:


> Replaced my 8800gts(g92) 512 with a new GTX280 OC today.  Gave me a reason to use the 8pin PCI-E cable coming off my PS too.    Me likey!!



looks good austin 

How you liking the card?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dam i need a camera, you guys will just have to look at my system specs and imagine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Dam i need a camera, you guys will just have to look at my system specs and imagine.



heres my best imagination of your rig


----------



## austinrider (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks good austin
> 
> How you liking the card?



Thanks.  I'm really digging the new card.  At idle it runs cooler than my old card but when cranking out 3d it does heat up pretty quick.  I run a 28" monitor at 1920x1200(1080p) res so the step up in GPU and memory has definitely helped.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> heres my best imagination of your rig
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090318/fan_pc_3.jpg





Mines is like that plus water cooling on the inside.(i wish)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

austinrider said:


> Thanks.  I'm really digging the new card.  At idle it runs cooler than my old card but when cranking out 3d it does heat up pretty quick.  I run a 28" monitor at 1920x1200(1080p) res so the step up in GPU and memory has definitely helped.



I bet, man it must be nice to have a 28".  I have dual 22"s an its great, but nothing like just one big monitor 

Glad you are happy with the upgrade bro   Have fun!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Mines is like that plus water cooling on the inside.(i wish)



hows that rig for air cooling.  It has a 850W PSU for the components and a 1200W for the fans!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry the bottom is a bit out of focus, but here is the heart of my next rig to toy with. Notice how well it fits in the hand...lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I can't wait for that Sneeky!!!! That board looks SWEET!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

I got this cool little aluminum faced case from Tagan Im going to put it in with some odds and ends I have laying around. The board has WiFi, so I can use it downstairs for media. Gives me a reason to shop for a new TV now


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I got this cool little aluminum faced case from Tagan Im going to put it in with some odds and ends I have laying around. The board has WiFi, so I can use it downstairs for media. Gives me a reason to shop for a new TV now



Lol... It gives you a reason...  It's going to be a good htpc! That it will be! what does the thing support? up to a quad core? 45nm?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

I havent really even gone to the site, it has all basic goodies on it, so its not like it will be a hi-def monster, but I knew it took what I have laying around.

Going to look at the bioses now to see what sort of things I can find out.

Edit...Here is the compatibility list...http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/cpu/af3pv.txt  Shows 45nm support and even for Quads.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 19, 2009)

thats sweet what form factor mATX?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> thats sweet what form factor mATX?



Its actually mITX its about half the size of mATX.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I havent really even gone to the site, it has all basic goodies on it, so its not like it will be a hi-def monster, but I knew it took what I have laying around.
> 
> Going to look at the bioses now to see what sort of things I can find out.



I'll be waiting on it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow little PC is little


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

what are the specs on that board sneeky?  Not familiar with Zotac builds.  Although I love them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Wow little PC is little



I can't wait to see what you have in store! I know that smiley!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll be waiting on it.



I edited with a link to CPU and ram support a post up



CyberDruid said:


> Wow little PC is little



Its actually a bit smaller than I had expected, then again so was the case...


@ CP the specs on it can be found here, they do make a newer version with a better NB and a 9300 onboard, but I couldnt see shelling out $150 for a toy project.


----------



## austinrider (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Its actually mITX its about half the size of mATX.



mITX here in my home server(Atom 330 Dual Core 1.6GHz).  Does it's job. Complete server with 2 x 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm 32mb cache HD's only drawing 55watt's.  Leave it running 24/7.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

I was looking at the Atom way of things as well, but since I had alot of extras, I only had to spring for the mobo itself this way. Got a 200W in the case I'm using, Hoping it will be enough to run the E6600 and some descent ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I edited with a link to CPU and ram support a post up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man its so little, its cute  

Thanks for the link.  What case did you get for it?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 19, 2009)

Fleck said:


> LOL, it looks like this
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n151/fleckx/canoworms.jpg
> 
> Heh.



Thats an enlight case... not a bad case to mod.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 19, 2009)

shakaxd said:


> Sure! That fan came with the case that way, it's their 4-in-3 cage system (4 3.5" disks on 3 5.25" slots) with their fan attached on front.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Centurion_590/images/hddcageoutside.jpg
> If you want a bit more about that case, TPU has a review here. Mine is exactly like the one reviewed (no side window).


Oh, you took off the front panel. I know that case well, I have it's big bro the 690 . I removed my HDD cage, I can fit 4 or 5 of any GPU  . I might purchase 1 of those 4-in-3 modules so I can have airflow above and under my HDD(s) instead of just over, but I'll work on fabbing my own module, or I'll get a better 3.5" adapter bracket to hold my HDD in a 5.25" bay for $1-2. I've seen the 4-in-3 module for about $20, 2 versions, 1 has plastic in front of the fan(not in stock & I dont want it), 1 version does not. Might fit behind the front mesh, or I'll be doing some more modding.

*Thnx for the info though.*


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man its so little, its cute
> 
> Thanks for the link.  What case did you get for it?



Its from Tagan but I cant say too much about it yet.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 19, 2009)

gee... small mobo! love it!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2009)

Mini-ITX is cool stuff!


----------



## chris89 (Mar 19, 2009)

Heres my Comp 

Pics were resized via imageshack to 1620x1000 but actual size would be 3872x2592  (Taken with Nikon D200)


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^^ Someone's mixing business w/ pleasure (Razer + Logitech).  (Made that up). Nice Rig.


----------



## chris89 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well will be getting a Lycosa or Reclusa as the G15V2 is driving me mad as it hates my motherboard. As i've got to unplug it to allow the comp to shutdown. Logitech support were uselss.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow - chris, where did you get that display from in the front of your case?


----------



## chris89 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a NZXT Sentry LX. As far as i know still not aviable from the UK. as i got it from the states when the pound was strong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Its from Tagan but I cant say too much about it yet.



  fucker!  looking forward to this build


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

*Oh Geez more CyberDruid Spam*

Sorry but I keep upgrading and building rigs...what can I do

Check out these laser cut grills I got from a dude in Poland name o Duniek.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 19, 2009)

I want those grills


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 19, 2009)

What cards are those Cyber?

Really nice rig.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 19, 2009)

Zotac 8800GT AMP Folding 24/7 700/2000. I LOVE Zotac...they rock. Amber fans look ominous at night too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2009)

really nice CD, seen that dude around elsewhere.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 20, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Well will be getting a Lycosa or Reclusa as the G15V2 is driving me mad as it hates my motherboard. As i've got to unplug it to allow the comp to shutdown. Logitech support were uselss.


Be sure to get whatever mouse and/or keyboard you want, get Razer/Logitech mouse that's comfortable to you(might take getting used to, DPI sensor aside).

I had a couple Diamondbacks(still work) & now have my Razer Death Adder which was a gift. Bought myself & bought my dad a Razer Tarantula(wish it was all matte black instead of just the "wrist rest"). I hate this shiny/smooth plastic crap on mice or keyboards, it can get dusty, dirty, or finger prints on it easy.
Anyways, can't go wrong with Razer . Just check prices 1st, The Tarantula can be found for $80, Lycosa is usually cheaper, maybe $70, idk.



CyberDruid said:


> Check these out.
> *snip*
> *snip*
> *snip*
> *snip*


 Nice grill(s).


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 21, 2009)

will post new pics


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 21, 2009)

Ohh is that some AM3 action


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

My new toy....


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice color scheme!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm with you Thrackan, that is a sweet set up!!!

Now, that I have the Corsair HX1000.. My case looks to small!!!


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

That PSU will be my next upgrade along with some water cooling supplies


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

The thing is massive!!!






My next thing is to sell this Q6700 to someone on here, They know who, and get a new case!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 21, 2009)

That things a bloody monster haha.

That'll most likely be the PSU I get when I go i7 / i5. Wicked apparently.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's my "new" PC ATM


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The thing is massive!!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090321/DSCN1345.jpg
> 
> My next thing is to sell this Q6700 to someone on here, They know who, and get a new case!



Damn... that thing is a beast of a PSU! I swear,  CORSAIR's PSU's are some of the best performing and best looking PSU's I have ever seen.


----------



## technicks (Mar 21, 2009)

Darknova. That's a really nice comp.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

I need to go to sleep.. Keep on posting the url instead of the img.. 

I do have to say that Corsair is massive and a great company. I just don't care to much on their ram... But, that's me.. 


dn, that's pretty nice and clean!


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha thanks guys. That case makes it really easy to tidy things up.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

DFI DK X48, X3320ES, Black Dragons, F1, PCP&C750...oh and a pair of 9800GX2 cooling by PA160/MCP655/FuZion





Zotac 610i, Q8300(lapped), Dominators, Spinpoint, Enermax 350, and an empty slot(hmmmm) cooling by PA120.2 MCP655 FuZion





Asus Blitz FormulaSE, X3320, Tracers, RaptorX, PCP&C 750, oh....and some more 9800GX2  Cooling by HW Labs GTX240, Alphacool1510, Iandh 23mm Stepbase "Brute Force" Waterblock and EK FC GX2 block





Asus P5K-VM, Q6600 (lapped), Corsair RAM, F1, Corsair 620HX, BFG 9800GTZ OC and a lapped TRUE

That's my growing collection of Shop Rigs


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

3? lucky b***ard


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

4


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn! Shop rigs are sweetness! Not the prettiest.... Just the sweetness!  well one is both!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2009)

Exactly. How about that tiny one at the end there...I stuck all the parts onto the LL mobo tray with 3M VHB tape


----------



## Darknova (Mar 21, 2009)

Hahah, that's one way of doing it


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Exactly. How about that tiny one at the end there...I stuck all the parts onto the LL mobo tray with 3M VHB tape



Hey, I've used duck tape and electrical tape to tape together a Pontiac Bonneville engine. Just so we could get it to a shop and use their tools! Worked for about 50 miles.. lmao 

Ghetto Mods, never be the prettiest, but hell, it  gets the job done!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dam those are some nice systems,  You people must work at AIG.lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, I've used duck tape and electrical tape to tape together a Pontiac Bonneville engine. Just so we could get it to a shop and use their tools! Worked for about 50 miles.. lmao
> 
> Ghetto Mods, never be the prettiest, but hell, it  gets the job done!



What did you tape together on a motor? Must not have been anything serious, couldnt tape on heads or anything else that required torque specs.

But ghetto mods are the way, I once had my front motor mount bracket break on my SHO and the motor would lift the front under hard accel and it would start opening my hood. So I chain the motor down


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What did you tape together on a motor? Must not have been anything serious, couldnt tape on heads or anything else that required torque specs.
> 
> But ghetto mods are the way, I once had my front motor mount bracket break on my SHO and the motor would lift the front under hard accel and it would start opening my hood. So I chain the motor down



lol on the motor! There was pin holes on the lines and did some clamping with just duck tape.. the guy's ex got pissed and had his keys.. Man, did she tear it up, but she didn't know a thing about wires! Good thing!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2009)

ah, prob just an antifreeze leak, yeah tape will fix that right up. I still got some caulking on one of my CV boots, going strong for 30,000 miles holding that tear together


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

lol.. It was lines to everything. No wires where hurt, but she pin holed everything that was big and worth it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wires don't leak, only lines the end up leaking common under the hood of a car are upper and lower radiator hoses. Can be power steering lines also, but odds are like I said was an antifreeze leak.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

I know wires don't leak.. lol.. But, after calling him, it was mostly the radiator lines, the power stearing hose... So, your right on antifreeze leak.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah had my fair share of those darn things. Easy fixes though, just some hose clamps and an upper/lower/ or general hose bought by the foot, depending on what is leaking. Power steering lines usually have 1 high pressure hose with a fitted end and one cheapo hose, so both not too crazy to fix.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thread is derailed now. to get it back in line with PC related things, i will inject something about PC's and my own PC.

I like my PC and i dont have a camera, if i had a job i would buy one because there awesome and my PC looks awesome to. I have a 680i board and people say they hate it, but mines works fine and im like what is u sayin dawg?(lol) and there all like they are crappy, and im all like, mines isn't so you can go to hell. I wish i had a GTX 260 its a beast of a card i know my CPU is already awesome but that dang GPU just isn't on par with the rest of the system. I have a compaq keyboard and its crap but my razer mouse is awesome and doesnt deserve to sit next to that crap.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npevRojbEhY


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I could have 2 of these in my case!! 







God I miss that card!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 22, 2009)

I some some of this:!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2009)

I just need one more card, and the 790i for that!!! well and ram..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

My Phenom II rig, antec 900 case.  This is the old style that has absolutely no hols for cables to pass thru.  I'll probably mod it down the road, for now, at least it looks pretty decent for having no cable management what so ever.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

That's my PC now with my new RAM - Ballistix Tracer Reds


----------



## technicks (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh so sweet!


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a version of those Tracers that had leds near the motherboard dimm sockets, they "ate" the colour of the sockets.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 24, 2009)

You could never get those in where I live


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> I had a version of those Tracers that had leds near the motherboard dimm sockets, they "ate" the colour of the sockets.



So do mine. They have 8 LEDs on the bottom and the "tracer" LEDs on the top


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

tracers are awesome sticks, they look great.  In case you guys didnt notice the pics I posted one or two of them have my tracers in action as well.  Love that RAM!


----------



## miloshs (Mar 24, 2009)

Heres mine...  preatty happy with it, just wanting to replace my P5Q-E for UD3R/UD3P, and get a Quad ASAP!














- some 140mm 1900rpm Scythe Kaze-MAru up there (currently 7V ~1100rpm)
- dual 120mm on my Accelero S1 rev 2
- eight fans in total when i count CPU and GPU...

getting ready to buy some rubber fan screws to silence the vibrations more, need like 20 of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice CM690


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats a really nice looking 690, makes my CM690 look all plain.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 25, 2009)

Ty all 

Still not done, im yet to mount a stealthy cover for my DVD writer. Thats what the switches on top are for, one for open/close DVD and the other to switch off case fans...
Cant seem to find a resonably cheap double sided tape here in Serbia...  the good ones are ~50euros a piece (3M ones), and i just cant buy that one since im not sure i ll be using it after im done with the case...

P.S. still need to get a Ford Mustang front grill emblem to mount it on the face of the case , and also once im done do a proper photoshoot in daylight when the case is not under the table


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 25, 2009)

wouw nice cm690 Great Job miloshs


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 25, 2009)

*miloshs*, nice rig and paintjob. I suppose you have your HSF blowing up because it leads to the top fans? I figure it might get a bit of heat from the GPU, plus I don't have any fans in the top of my 690 right now, so I have the HSF aimed @ the rear. I still bet your temps are pretty good though, so don't worry about it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

I know its been a bit, but I can finally show what the Zotac mITX was going into.


Here she is with the top off, awaiting all the parts.





The mobo all wired and ready to continue.





Things are a little tight inside of here.





Here is what it looks like running, ther reddish purple color is the HDD activity indicator, normal idle the ring is all blue.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sneeky, 
Does the HDD fit under the DVD drive? Does it fit with enough space?  Looks like a tight fit for the DVD drive and HDD, almost if they touch the motherboard.

Slim case and design, nice look.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2009)

Slick stuff peet! Too bad that cooler clearance is so tight... Though a Shuriken would fit fine I guess.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Sneeky,
> Does the HDD fit under the DVD drive? Does it fit with enough space?  Looks like a tight fit for the DVD drive and HDD, almost if they touch the motherboard.
> 
> Slim case and design, nice look.



I used alot of older parts that were sitting around, but this might give you a bit more insight. I hadnt mounted the HDD yet to be sure my old IDE parts would fit ok, and they do.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 25, 2009)

How are the temps in that box sneekypeet?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How are the temps in that box sneekypeet?



Well I ran an E6600 in there and temps were 3*C different at idle compared to that same chip in open air. Also note I had to use the short stack stock cooler for it, so that could explain a bit of the heat. IMHO still acceptable, plus the board will handle 45nm Quads so if it was to get too hot this summer, I could always try something new


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

sneeky thats awesome bro, that cooler is a tight fit in there bro


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sneeky thats awesome bro, that cooler is a tight fit in there bro



Yeah I do think tho that an Atom or low voltage AMD the coolers may have a bit more room.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 25, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> *miloshs*, nice rig and paintjob. I suppose you have your HSF blowing up because it leads to the top fans? I figure it might get a bit of heat from the GPU, plus I don't have any fans in the top of my 690 right now, so I have the HSF aimed @ the rear. I still bet your temps are pretty good though, so don't worry about it.



Partly, YES, but the other part of my equation is that hot air tend to go upwards and not sideways . Anyhow i doubt either would be bad considering the "pull power" of those 3 fans at the top...

Heres my case fan placement:




I did some testing, a few days ago. Everything was left as i it is, except for the yellowed out fan. At first i tried placing my last 120mm fan at the bottom (placement no.1) did my testing, left my PC too cooldown for 10 minutes, and then moved my fan from no.1 to no.2 position and did my test. 
Test consisted of running Orthos (blend test) and FurMark (stability test, 640x480,fullscreen off) for 6 minutes and then took the screenshot. Heres what i got.






BTW my CPU runs at 3.62Ghz@1.36V, and VGA is slightly OC'd to 675Mhz (still didn't do a voltmod) and my CPU fan ran at 800rpm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the testing miloshs.  Yeah I notice that fans on the bottom really dont do much, but fans up front help in keeping things cool a lot!


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

When put up aginst CM690 case bottom fan is rubbish ,no need in having one at all. It just messes up the airflow coming from lower-front fan...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

With hard drives installed, the front fan of the CM RC-690, does absolutely nothing for case intake and airflow.. It's blocked by the hard drive cage and drives..


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

I you have 3-4 hard drives, yes! But otherwise, no!
The bottom fan absolutely hasn't got enough clearance from the ground to make it effective enough. My opinion, anyhow...

I have all the cages installed (altho not populated by drives) and its still making a difference. I agree that adding 2 more drives would reduce its effectivness... but it should still do well with two HDD's is there.

Anyhow... im off to bed.. GN all


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't see how a steel wall is penetrable by air.. I had an RC-690 :\


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> With hard drives installed, the front fan of the CM RC-690, does absolutely nothing for case intake and airflow.. It's blocked by the hard drive cage and drives..



Sure it does, there are small slits in the HDD cage that allow the air flow to cool the HDD's.  Now it's not an effective vga cooler to pull air in the case and on the cards, unless you add a second 120mm inside the cage like I did 

I really want a good camera to show off some of my stuff!  My Ghettoness would kill you all!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

super clean room there cddude


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 26, 2009)

you could just about grow mushrooms in that room cddude


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 26, 2009)

you can gorw just about anything in that room man!


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good testing *miloshs*, mobo temp went down 4°C, not bad @ all. I run 1 fan in rear, 1 on bottom, 2 in the 5.25" area(upper case 1/2 is a wind tunnel ). Also a 120mm fan in the PSU and on CPU.
I took out the HDD cage and my current single HDD is above the DVD Burner.
Honestly, w/ how much air our fans push, we could flip our case to another end and I bet get temps within 3°C of normal. My bottom fan is week, maybe because of the bearing, and/or that's the one grill I didn't cut out.
I might secure the bottom fan standing up vertically, either way it still helps GPU temps.
Sometime I'm going to buy the 4-in-3 fan module, a different 3.5-5.25" adapter, and/or fab my own HDD-fan module.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's mine finished water cooling. Wires could be better but good enough for me


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> Good testing *miloshs*, mobo temp went down 4°C, not bad @ all. I run 1 fan in rear, 1 on bottom, 2 in the 5.25" area(upper case 1/2 is a wind tunnel ). Also a 120mm fan in the PSU and on CPU.
> I took out the HDD cage and my current single HDD is above the DVD Burner.
> Honestly, w/ how much air our fans push, we could flip our case to another end and I bet get temps within 3°C of normal. My bottom fan is week, maybe because of the bearing, and/or that's the one grill I didn't cut out.
> I might secure the bottom fan standing up vertically, either way it still helps GPU temps.
> Sometime I'm going to buy the 4-in-3 fan module, a different 3.5-5.25" adapter, and/or fab my own HDD-fan module.



Im also thinking of removing my HDD bay, but im afraid it will damage the integrity/sturdiness of the case...  I will do it eventually since its all chopped out anyway. But i lack the tools at the moment...

How would one remove the HDD bay from their case?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

Just dremel it, or if it's riveted on, just drill out the rivets.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

I think i will... i guess i dont have to take out my mobo for that?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

miloshs said:


> I think i will... i guess i dont have to take out my mobo for that?



Unless you want tiny pieces of metal potentially shortcutting stuff, I'd take the mobo out.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 26, 2009)

Badass. another antec 1200 watercooled!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## technicks (Mar 26, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Heres mine...  preatty happy with it, just wanting to replace my P5Q-E for UD3R/UD3P, and get a Quad ASAP.
> 
> Wow. That's one clean case.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 26, 2009)

Behold the ultimate cable management.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 26, 2009)

Main rig is back out of the case






Yes, I'm using a bedstand. Story behind this is that I installed my new E8400 on this board, which I had to remove from my Silverstone case (you can see the cable mess of it)... and that whole stuff will move into a Cosmos S (not 100% sure). By the way, thats your PSU there Paulieg

Notice how the hardware is clustered with fans:






Those two 120mm fans do a good job on keeping NB and MOSFET heatsinks cool. Or at least you can touch the heatsinks now without grilling your finger.


----------



## technicks (Mar 26, 2009)

Well my pc is nearly done now (for the moment) I only have to buy a fan speed controller so i can use the switches for some modding i have in mind.
I want to mod it so i can place it on the inside of the case. drill four holes, dismount the switches that control the fan speed from the pins. Then stick the pins threw the case and put the switches back on the pins. Should work. Untill then a few updated pics.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 26, 2009)

orange fluid X amazing case paint job = Teh SEX. Absolutely love your case tech, must say im damn jealous.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> Well my pc is nearly done now (for the moment) I only have to buy a fan speed controller so i can use the switches for some modding i have in mind.
> I want to mod it so i can place it on the inside of the case. drill four holes, dismount the switches that control the fan speed from the pins. Then stick the pins threw the case and put the switches back on the pins. Should work. Untill then a few updated pics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/Capture005782.jpg
> ...



Nice one mate!!! And you said my case was clean... cccc 
Funny enough i have the same monitor, mousepad and a mouse (had, until two days ago - altho' mine was Diamondback Plasma Limited Edition...  lol got it for 15$ on Woot.com and sold it two days ago for 41$ )...

Just ordered Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave...  hope its good 

edit: i lied...  my monitor is 22", just noticed yours is 26".... great!


----------



## technicks (Mar 26, 2009)

I was thinking to get a second HD 4870 1Gb when prices drop a bit. But i am kinda chicken about my psu. After reading some reviews, one says it can be done others recommend a 700w psu.

@miloshs

Yeah i really like your case man. Simple design but really nice.

@kyle

Yeah it's kinda orange now but i ordered another dye bomb so it should become more red.
Also i ordered a uv case led so the red can pop a bit more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Here's mine finished water cooling. Wires could be better but good enough for me



that looks sweet bro


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> Well my pc is nearly done now (for the moment) I only have to buy a fan speed controller so i can use the switches for some modding i have in mind.
> I want to mod it so i can place it on the inside of the case. drill four holes, dismount the switches that control the fan speed from the pins. Then stick the pins threw the case and put the switches back on the pins. Should work. Untill then a few updated pics.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090326/Capture005782.jpg
> ...



Well I am officially jealous now... You have an amazing rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Well I am officially jealous now... You have an amazing rig.



I agree, looks amazing.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> I was thinking to get a second HD 4870 1Gb when prices drop a bit. But i am kinda chicken about my psu. After reading some reviews, one says it can be done others recommend a 700w psu.



I dunno man...  Corsair PSU's are really good... i could see your 620W running a CF rig that would need a 700-750W PSU from some other manufacturers. But on the safe side i'd say ~850W should be sufficent, although some pps say 1000W should about do it...

P.S. i bought some rubber screws for my fans, and plan on installing them tommorow, and maybe just maybe take out the HDD bay, and mount my HDD in 5,25" area together with a fan...  we'll see how that goes. Getting up at 0700 hours and starting on my project. Reorganize my cables too, outside and inside of my case...
I'm up for some major cabling tommora' , and then a photoshoot using days light, tripod, DSLR...  hope it turns out as i expect otherwise i'll be :shadedshu

Dunno about you guys, but when i change something in my case and around (eg. a new card or a new table) i need a bit of time until i get my mind sorted out on what to do and where...


----------



## technicks (Mar 26, 2009)

I also have those rubber screw things. I wish i bought them before cause they are great. Just don't pull to hard on them.

Btw Thrackan. i you need a good watercooling shop look at http://aquatuning.de/. They also sell here but i ordered from the German site because they have more and a a bit cheaper. Shipping is the same i believe.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

i can tell you.... they are a pain in the arse to mount...  i did two of my fans the other day just to see how it goes, and one screw snapped...  argh i cursed the manufacturer (Xilence) for 30 mins cuz of that!!!


----------



## technicks (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah me to. The first one snapped because i pulled to hard.
I kinda like them.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

technicks said:


> Yeah me to. The first one snapped because i pulled to hard.
> I kinda like them.



Lol "kinda" is a key word there


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 26, 2009)

Did a little more cable management when I got my new CPU, MOBO, and HS.









I replaced the fan on the S1284 with one that pushes more air and can be controlled with my fan controller.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't see nothin' mate... Seriously, put that camera on some books if you don't own a tripod. And lowering the photo resolution to 1024x788 would help...

Like the green tho..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

Well ok, does this look better?


----------



## miloshs (Mar 27, 2009)

It's better... IMO the pics are too big, but definately sharper...  Now just to manage them cables, and it will be great...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

What did you do your 1284? Mine's shiney at the top..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

miloshs said:


> It's better... IMO the pics are too big, but definately sharper...  Now just to manage them cables, and it will be great...



I already did manage the cables, that's about the best I can do without getting crazy a drilling holes in my case, which I really don't want to do.



ShadowFold said:


> What did you do your 1284? Mine's shiney at the top..



I didn't do anything to it, I just turned the flash to a different setting.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2009)

Look at mine then yours, they look totally different..


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm telling you the flash is at a different setting, if you want I can take another picture of it but it will probably blind you lol.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm liking the green you got going on there, I was thinking about getting some green fans to change from blue every now and then. But you should resize your pics, those pics will eat away at people's bandwidth.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 27, 2009)

*miloshs*, about the rivets in the HDD cage, I simply drilled them out, yes. I have a pop-rivet gun so I actually put a couple rivets back in the bottom piece of metal on the 5.25" bays to make it secure/sturdy. It doesn't have to hold much weight so I'm not worried about it.
My DVD burner is in the bottom-most bay & my current single HDD is right above it, then the 2 fans above the HDD.

This is not a final "draft".  
I'll most likely sleeve some PSU cables & fan cables. Here's a couple pics of slightly different angle(no filters=tiny bit if dust since I just used the air compressor 2 days ago): Better pics & cleanliness in the future. Someday I'll get 2 Black sata cables w/ 1 or both ends 90°. P.S. I know my cable management is lacking right now, it wont be in due time. 
The Silver Ultra PSU cables stand out alot.......would be good w/ a Silver and something themed build, not my Black-Out.
*Edit*: I have no idea what the red is on my PSU, probably a light on the camera.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2009)

is that a cm690?

modded it i see. how did you flip that fan filter at the bottom looks like better air flow then normal?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Weird, I assume you put the HDD's in the CDrom bays. But you planning on tossing a rad in the bottom front to use that space, and why the flipped filter?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2009)

i think better air flow with the filter like that. 

hhd fan->bottom fan->hsf->exuast fan

i need to get some better fans !


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 27, 2009)

Excuse my dust


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't care for the dust, but i'm getty over what's "under" the dust!!

Man, that's some sweet stuff man! Glad that baby is perring!



Now bench it man!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Excuse my dust
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/6391/mosheens017.jpg



So thats why wood shop and electrical classes were in seperate rooms in high school!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 27, 2009)

Probably. Having a clean room has always been on my list...somewhere.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2009)

Got tired of the cheapo case... figured I'd get a new one (and splurge this time) since i keep getting cheapo cases and replacing them every 4 months.  This one is by far the best case I have ever owned - all brushed aluminum, no plastic... window (soon to have a cs appliqué).

Going to add a stackable 360 swiftec rad for the quad core upgrade (the current one struggles a little by itself with folding w/ the 53 CFM fans (tricool) and 2 GTX 260's in the loop)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that is one nice looking PC you got there! The only thing I don't like about it is how the window is on the right side of the case, I like it on the left side, but that's just me.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Wow, that is one nice looking PC you got there! The only thing I don't like about it is how the window is on the right side of the case, I like it on the left side, but that's just me.



Yeah its a little weird to be honest... but i got it for like $80 bucks less than the non-reverse ATX version. 

EDIT: the reverse window helped a bit when lazy-mounting the 360 rad too, since it allows for the back fan to act as the mount in the center of the rad... my original plan was to drill mount holes in the top, but this ended up being better aesthetically.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Im also subscribed to your build with the i7 and the bloodrage... that's a sick looking rig.



Umm, I don't know what your talking about there, you must be thinking of someone else. I don't have an i7 build, I have a Phenom II build.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Umm, I don't know what your talking about there, you must be thinking of someone else. I don't have an i7 build, I have a Phenom II build.



 oh crap, I was thinking of SystemViper... sorry - had a few beers


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Weird, I assume you put the HDD's in the CDrom bays. But you planning on tossing a rad in the bottom front to use that space, and why the flipped filter?


Yes, *HDD is in CD/DVD bay*. Someday I'll have a rad, yes, but mainly the *HDD cage was blocking airflow* big time and removing it was a good way to stop blocking airflow(if a fan is in the front, not in my "case" though).


lucasweir said:


> i think better air flow with the filter like that.
> 
> hhd fan->bottom fan->hsf->exuast fan
> 
> i need to get some better fans !


Actually, a fan's airflow too close to a grill will usually make more unwanted noise, so I have the *filter like that mainly to raise the bottom fan so it's quieter than if the fan was right on the grill* since I didn't cut out that 1 grill, but I cut the rear out.

Starting w/ the front, airflow in my case is like this: airflow is -->
Front top fan-->Fan "behind" HDD-->CPU HSF-->Rear case fan (wind tunnel=real low temps for upper 1/2 of mobo/case).

Bottom fan doesn't disrupt airflow any for me(low speed fan simply sending a bit of cold air to the GPU).



CyberDruid said:


> Probably. Having a clean room has always been on my list...somewhere.


Wow.......2 words: Air Compressor! eek: 

P.S. Sorry for the delayed response. Within the next day or 2 I'll get a few more pics to show more of PC. Yes, I have a couple blue LED fans, 1 came w/ the case and 1 was a gift, so I use 'em.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> oh crap, I was thinking of SystemViper... sorry - had a few beers



Lol that's alright. I was just going to say that the beer in that one pic must be getting to you .


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Lol that's alright. I was just going to say that the beer in that one pic must be getting to you .



Jeez... I should start going to meetings or something .


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Jeez... I should start going to meetings or something .


 AA is for quitters.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Jeez... I should start going to meetings or something .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2009)

phanbuey, that looks awesome bro


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

@ phanbuey:

What waterblocks are on your graphics cards? Never seen 'em before.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> @ phanbuey:
> 
> What waterblocks are on your graphics cards? Never seen 'em before.



Its the standard swiftec  MCW60-R (rev 2) with the GT200 Ramsink plate... I figured I would be reusing the VGA blocks as Ive had the CPU block for like 4 years now (and will buy a $8 i7 or whatever mounting plate for it when/if I can upgrade).  So there was no going the GT200-only block route.






Here is the block

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108095 - $35!!!

Each block cost me $60 with the plate and the GT200 adapter, and they perform great - the cards never break 48C at full load.  VRM cooling could be a little better, but its still better than stock so w/e.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 27, 2009)

In case anybody missed it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 27, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i think better air flow with the filter like that.
> 
> hhd fan->bottom fan->hsf->exuast fan
> 
> i need to get some better fans !



Won't be any better, instead of pulling air from outside the case it's now pulling air thats already in the case and a bit from outside.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2009)

technicks said:


> I also have those rubber screw things. I wish i bought them before cause they are great. Just don't pull to hard on them.
> 
> Btw Thrackan. i you need a good watercooling shop look at http://aquatuning.de/. They also sell here but i ordered from the German site because they have more and a a bit cheaper. Shipping is the same i believe.



I know, I got my Heatkiller block there. Their Dutch shop just opened, so I expect their prices will get in sync soon.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2009)

true but it probly catches the cold air from the hdds fan and blows it up


----------



## crtecha (Mar 27, 2009)

Just got my 9950be and was doing some troubleshooting.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work on the 1200 Phan

I've been toying with how to LC the one in our living room.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Whee, UV!*














And I'm back to the point where I really need to do some cable management again 

I really want to take this loop apart, tidy everything up and all, but I lack the courage atm...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2009)

i liek that lighting on the cm690 (i love all cm690s tho ha) but is that one white light and uv on the top?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i liek that lighting on the cm690 (i love all cm690s tho ha) but is that one white light and uv on the top?



Yep, and mine's a 590 with the 690 sidepanel


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 27, 2009)

ha i got the same side panel i like it just doesn't show enough inside the comp in my opinion

i got on uv at the top im planning on getting another


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

wut teh fawx? lulz. jk.. I like the side panel for the RC-690, I just hate the case. lol


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> wut teh fawx? lulz. jk.. I like the side panel for the RC-690, I just hate the case. lol



Which is exactly why I have a Centurion 590 and not a CM690


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Which is exactly why I have a Centurion 590 and not a CM690



haha.. *slap CM* I never understood the whole plastic internal grill shit on the top and front of the case.. to me it just limited air flow and acted as dust magnets.


----------



## groothof22 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my case CM690 Is nice and silent and cool But trackan Nice water cooling


----------



## Azma (Mar 27, 2009)

*new case=)*

http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669.jpg&w=450

http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_2.jpg&w=450

http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_3.jpg&w=450

Made the HDD setup my self =)


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 27, 2009)

azma666 said:


> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669.jpg&w=450
> 
> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_2.jpg&w=450
> 
> ...



Woah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

azma666 said:


> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669.jpg&w=450
> 
> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_2.jpg&w=450
> 
> ...



that is effin' brilliant.  AMazing job.


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, That is nice, Could you get some closer pictures of the Hard drive mounting?


----------



## Azma (Mar 28, 2009)

*More pic`s*


























her u go =)


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 28, 2009)

Major relocation. I moved my techstation and my 90 pound cooler and 80 pound skulltrail rig and 60 pound glass desk and monitor, printer, leather chair out to my shop. It's a beautiful thing  The house is soooo much quieter now


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Pictures or it didn't happen!!! 

I was waiting to do that to ya CD!!! 


Now... I bet it does sound SO MUCH better without all that stuff in the house!


----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 28, 2009)

That is really nice, well done. I like how the cables are shot straight back so you can't see them.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 28, 2009)

azma666 said:


> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669.jpg&w=450
> 
> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_2.jpg&w=450
> 
> ...



Dang, that's a REALLY clean case! I also like how you mounted the HD, that's sweet!

@crtecha, did you ever get your problem sorted out?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 28, 2009)

Pic...hell I got vids.

One downside is the Fog messes up the wireless G turrible...any fog and I got no internetz


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Pic...hell I got vids.
> 
> One downside is the Fog messes up the wireless G turrible...any fog and I got no internetz



 you got the better stuff! lol... 

Damn, move down to the tropics! I haven't seen fog in about 3-4 months! lol  Even sea fog...


----------



## Azma (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol here in Norway it`s cold and snow, miss the warm sunshine right now!


----------



## miloshs (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys...  I wrote all of this on Overclock.net, and ther's no way im gonna type a different txt ... too lazy.... so im just gonna ctrl+c/ctrl+v here and hope you like it...


			
				by miloshs from overclock.net said:
			
		

> *Hey guys, remmember i said im gonna get my rig straight, and sort out the cabling IN and AROUND the case...
> *
> Well i did a bit more. Ripped everything from my case and *redid the whole thing* again, also finished my *stealthed drive mod*, and *moved my CPU fan potentiometer* on top of my case (dismantled Silverstone panel that came with it). *Removed the HDD tray*, and moved my *HDD to 5,25"* area...  I couldn't find elastic rope (to mount my HDD) so its just one-screw mounted in the 5,25". Also what remains to be done is to install a fan into my 5,25" area so it will cool my HDD and supply the top of the case with fresh air...
> 
> ...



Hope you guys like it.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 28, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Hey guys...  I wrote all of this on Overclock.net, and ther's no way im gonna type a different txt ... too lazy.... so im just gonna ctrl+c/ctrl+v here and hope you like it...
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



that is so f*c*(ng awesome, i had to thank you for posting haha... Those stripes are sick.


----------



## miloshs (Mar 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> that is so f*c*(ng awesome, i had to thank you for posting haha... Those stripes are sick.



I got this too, for the front panel (just haven't mounted it yet cuz im hoping to find a better/bigger one, and this one is old and dirty still):





thanks for your thanks


----------



## technicks (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice Miloshs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

miloshs that is amazing,


----------



## miloshs (Mar 29, 2009)

Big thanks to CP and technicks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Big thanks to CP and technicks



hey you deserved it bro


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

*Here's some shots of the new fans w/lights out... enjoy*
(I find myself starring at it a little too much!)
















Hope ya'll like the new fans as much as I do!


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 29, 2009)

_jM said:


> *Here's some shots of the new fans w/lights out... enjoy*
> (I find myself starring at it a little too much!)
> Hope ya'll like the new fans as much as I do!


Did you plan for it to come out as Red w/ Blue? Not how I'd do it, but looks good.



miloshs said:


> Hey guys...  I wrote all of this on Overclock.net, and ther's no way im gonna type a different txt ... too lazy.... so im just gonna ctrl+c/ctrl+v here and hope you like it...
> 
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



Hey milo, cool to see you here. Your rig is FANTASTIC, and a bit cleaner than mine right now since I have Silver (Ultra) PSU cables, 2 GPU cables, etc. I rate it 9.5/10, 10/10 if those yellow/red power cables turn invisible to me.  .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2009)

looks good JM  I got myself a antec 900 as well for my AMD rig.  Case is pretty good 

Does your 900 have any holes for cable management?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 29, 2009)

New hi-res pics ! 

I removed the Cathodes and just kept it simple and less flashy, since all the UV's made it look like my computer was going to go to a RAVE and party with other computers.


----------



## exo17 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice randomflip - love the jesus sticker


----------



## Frizz (Mar 29, 2009)

exo17 said:


> Very nice randomflip - love the jesus sticker



I messed up that part of the acrylic so I put that sticker on , there are super glue marks and scratches behind the small stickers and pictures I put on the acrylic window I had to improvise since I didn't wanna spend another 30 aud for a 600x600 window ><


----------



## technicks (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pc Randomflip. Love the big window.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 29, 2009)

I wish I had a big update for you guys, but I don't lol. I did some more cable management and I think this is about as good as I can get it. Ignore the SATA power connectors though, it's 2 bundles of wires cable tied together and the bundle is too fat to fit in the space under the drive cage and I cba going to the kitchen and getting a knife 






Still looks pretty crappy, looked nice when I done it but after seeing it in the picture


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> Did you plan for it to come out as Red w/ Blue? Not how I'd do it, but looks good.




That blue you see in there is coming from the sound card and my LCD Poster. The CC light is actually a white light.. (to keep it neutral ). Click on the link in my sig, you can see what Im talking about.

Also the Votlimeter on the NB is a white LED and its bright as sh*t


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I wish I had a big update for you guys, but I don't lol. I did some more cable management and I think this is about as good as I can get it. Ignore the SATA power connectors though, it's 2 bundles of wires cable tied together and the bundle is too fat to fit in the space under the drive cage and I cba going to the kitchen and getting a knife
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/Image1625.jpg
> 
> Still looks pretty crappy, looked nice when I done it but after seeing it in the picture



Why not putting the HD one storage higher? Then you'll have enough space. You can do that with the optical drive, too. But of course, violent evisceration is always an option


----------



## DaveK (Mar 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Why not putting the HD one storage higher? Then you'll have enough space. You can do that with the optical drive, too. But of course, violent evisceration is always an option



I thought about it, but that required taking it out which means doing some work, I wasn't bothered lol. I think I'll just keep it where it is though, just need to get a knife


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

@ JM was it hard to fit that V-8 into that 900 Case ? took mine out of my 1200 but thinking of putting in my boys which has a 900 case.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I thought about it, but that required taking it out which means doing some work, I wasn't bothered lol. I think I'll just keep it where it is though, just need to get a knife



But remember - knifes are sharp, and no toys! So wear your kevlar gloves


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

viczulis said:


> @ JM was it hard to fit that V-8 into that 900 Case ? took mine out of my 1200 but thinking of putting in my boys which has a 900 case.



no it wasn't, but then again I installed it on the mobo outside the case, and everything fit perfectly!


@ dave.. look at my thread on my new build  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88500   Maybe that could give you some ideas.   EDIT: LoL.. forgot that you have done that, i believe we talked for a bitr in the thread...  feel free to use my Ideas. I really think you should paint  yours a  Blue/Black theme .. i.e. blue interior/front grills and mesh. I'll add you to my friends, feel free to hit me up for ideas and any questions you might have. I'll be glad to help you through the process.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 29, 2009)

_jM said:


> That blue you see in there is coming from the sound card and my LCD Poster. The CC light is actually a white light.. (to keep it neutral ). Click on the link in my sig, you can see what Im talking about.


Those 2 components put off quite a bit of light. When I mentioned red plus blue, I was more referring to the RAM and blue slots/ports on the mobo, mixed w/ your paintjob and the red on the GPU. Still looks more than ok though.  :thumbup:


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 29, 2009)

Night is falling...soon I'll be able to capture the Cathode Glory of my latest Prize...

Yerp got me yet another rig out in the shop


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Night is falling...soon I'll be able to capture the Cathode Glory of my latest Prize...
> 
> Yerp got me yet another rig out in the shop



CD, I have a egg to pick with you...





I



Am


Very Sick


Of



Your



Teasing Us!


Wooo, that feels good to get off the chest! Nah, I can't wait to see that baby! Wish I had live feed in that Shop!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWgEgo3ew0E


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2009)

Cd, i gotta say.. I'm so flipping tired, but I'll have to watch that youtube tomorrow! The rig looks sweet as HELL in the dark!!


----------



## _jM (Mar 30, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> Those 2 components put off quite a bit of light. When I mentioned red plus blue, I was more referring to the RAM and blue slots/ports on the mobo, mixed w/ your paintjob and the red on the GPU. Still looks more than ok though.  :thumbup:



Oh.... I thought you were talking about the lights! But yea, Im actually looking for some red heatsinks for the RAM so it tie's in with the whole red&black theme I have going on! (I know there are G.Skills with red skins but I bought the ram b4 I decided to paint it like it is)


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1897/csychedelya021.jpg[/URL]


Lol CD, do I see a Rave. 


_jM said:


> Oh.... I thought you were talking about the lights! But yea, Im actually looking for some red heatsinks for the RAM so it tie's in with the whole red&black theme I have going on! (I know there are G.Skills with red skins but I bought the ram b4 I decided to paint it like it is)


$17 *black* AC RamSinks from p-pcs. If you happen to get these, you could always paint them Red yourself if you had the time/energy. Money's tight for me right now otherwise I might get them, even though my KHX run super cool w/ only 1.9V. 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=25090

Removed 3 links to newegg because I won't tell someone to buy new ram for colors unless there's money grows on trees at your house.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 30, 2009)

@CD: you've got a ton of shit.. lol What do you do for work? I want a house just for computers too.. haha

On another note, I have a HUGE update coming for my rig. I haven't done a case mod gallery in a while, and is my first build using water. I don't know if the Case Gallery will let me fit all the stuff I've done to my poor Antec 1200. lol


----------



## miloshs (Mar 30, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> [url]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1897/csychedelya021.jpg[/URL]
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/5958/csychedelya023.jpg
> 
> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/5021/csychedelya025.jpg



Sick, sick, sick....   all you need now in you room is John Travolta dancin' 'n' chillin'


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Did a little update, I added another fan to my S1284. Might be overkill but hey, I don't want my overclocking to be hindered by temps!


----------



## miloshs (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great, i love the green fans...PWN!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 30, 2009)

GREEN as hell. Love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

looking good supreme


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

Huge update coming tomorrow - but ill leave you all in suspense 

For now, a shot as she is (super clean inside, but you'll see tomorrow )

*Im a cable management addict*






Apologies for the blur.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

kyle that is indeed very good   Can't wait to see what you will do


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't have a camera yet lol, too lazy to buy one, so i will try to scan my desktop computer lolz
pictures laterz


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay, pictures of the Ultimate Gaming Machine!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I like that...scanning the rig.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> GREEN as hell. Love it.





miloshs said:


> Looks great, i love the green fans...PWN!





Supreme0verlord said:


> Did a little update, I added another fan to my S1284. Might be overkill but hey, I don't want my overclocking to be hindered by temps!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/DSCN1123337.jpg



You want Green! 






Check out my Rig Here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2082.html

I think I might make that pic my new avatar, its damn sexy!

I want to see your rig with the new fans kyle!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2009)

Alex please change System Name to "Mean Green"


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

I have some "green"





But mostly "Blue"


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Will do


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 1, 2009)

That looks nice, Kind of trippy on the mind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

alex all that green looks awesome bro, great job 


cold storm, that looks good too dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, I love Alex's green myself. All ways been a blue guy. But, that's some crazy stuff!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I love Alex's green myself. All ways been a blue guy. But, that's some crazy stuff!



I ordered some feser uv coolant.  Should be here tomorrow.  So one more for the blue club.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I ordered some feser uv coolant.  Should be here tomorrow.  So one more for the blue club.



Nice . I just use the Dye bombs.. I should use the coolant.. Maybe... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Nice . I just use the Dye bombs.. I should use the coolant.. Maybe... lol



I heard all the dyes and coolants gel up over time anyways.  Screw it, just ordered some from Gary at sidewinders while I was shopping around.  See how it looks under my AC Ryan UV sticks


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

visiontek hd3650 oc
Belkin USB card with wifi adapter plugged in internally.
Creative sound card that I cant get to work.

Here is a few pics snapped while a thael and I were cleaning out some of my machines the cable management my buddy did was awesome.   Ill post those pics later.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 2, 2009)

What is that HD doing there


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> What is that HD doing there




ya know just hanging out doing his thang. This machine is used to play quake III arena all day


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

well it's not too exciting, i'll be getting a PSU soon that will add more blue light to the case...







and fix up the nasty cable mess! (moving from PATA to SATA will also help with that)






for now, this is all i got... more to come as things progress!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2009)

crtecha said:


> ya know just hanging out doing his thang. This machine is used to play quake III arena all day



Thats what I'm talking about, my GF's comp looks the same way. I yank the HDD all the time so I just have the case on it's side with the HDD sitting there and sometimes DVD-RW just sitting there also.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, my GF's comp looks the same way. I yank the HDD all the time so I just have the case on it's side with the HDD sitting there and sometimes DVD-RW just sitting there also.



Every day I tell myself ill clean up and have em all put together then I just laugh and continue making a mess


----------



## computertechy (Apr 2, 2009)

just upgraded her!

leak testing stages!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 2, 2009)

That is a striking shade of green...like a lime icey.

Oh: nice bowl  I'm afraid to zoom in on it because you might be standing there nekkid or sumthin


----------



## crtecha (Apr 2, 2009)

hahahah that made me think of the ebay tea kettle incident.

edit for those who havent seen it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 2, 2009)

ah I remember that! LOL


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Question: When running apps or playing games, which fan speed/noise is increasing, the PSU or GPU?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 2, 2009)

Usually during games it's the graphics card, but if you're talking only apps (nothing graphics related) it might be your PSU too. Depends if that gets hot ofc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2009)

Tasty little treat for those bird lovers out there.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 2, 2009)

Those ravens are gorgeous on the outside, but interior wise, im just not sure 

Still, loving the Thors Hammer


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Question: When running apps or playing games, which fan speed/noise is increasing, the PSU or GPU?





Thrackan said:


> Usually during games it's the graphics card, but if you're talking only apps (nothing graphics related) it might be your PSU too. Depends if that gets hot ofc.



I thought CPU fan was the most likely fan increasing in speed?  PSU would have to be quite high-end for it to be heat sensitive.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2009)

Seems to me there is a bunch of room. just getting to the 8-pin connected is a bit challenging.

What specifically are you unsure of Kyle? I can have a look or get ya more images PM me if you'd like we can discuss this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

I wish I could get water into that case easily! lol.. I'll wait for the Corsair and then go for ether or! Gotta get a extended 8 pin cord Sneeky!!


In all, that is one beautiful rig man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

great cases guys.  CRTecha, that HD hanging there is nuts though 

the water cooled one, thats a lian li PC-80 right?


Sneeky, loving it bro, silverstone right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sneeky, loving it bro, silverstone right?



Yes sir, the Raven to be exact!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Yes sir, the Raven to be exact!



looks awesome


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 2, 2009)

I found some very cool ways to reroute the wires for a few things. Gonna try em out as soon as I get time, but the bottom right corner of the mobo tray area is bugging me. I will get another image once I make a bit more of it dissapear.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I found some very cool ways to reroute the wires for a few things. Gonna try em out as soon as I get time, but the bottom right corner of the mobo tray area is bugging me. I will get another image once I make a bit more of it dissapear.



 cool, the case looks really good man, looks elegant I'd say.  keep us posted with the cable management


----------



## vladmire (Apr 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Those ravens are gorgeous on the outside, but interior wise, im just not sure  Still, loving the Thors Hammer



that's right, does anyone here knows the airflow of this "birdsnest"? im kinda confuse how the airflow works.

everyone has there own sweet rig, i'll post mine once im done cleaning my room..


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Apr 3, 2009)

Please, no more green! My eyes hurt! I've seen enough of night vision for a life time. lol On another note, I like the Raven case, although, I wish HP would have released the Blackbird cases to the publis without having to buy the entire system, and for reasonable prices..


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great cases guys.  CRTecha, that HD hanging there is nuts though
> 
> the water cooled one, thats a lian li PC-80 right?
> 
> ...




yes it is my friend 

pain to work with though!

and is no where near the quality of other lian-li cases like the v1000


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 3, 2009)

my ghetto setup till my new mobo arrives ha im using a x2 3800+ somethin it runs at 2ghz


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

To chicken patty hahahhahah I must be slow the whole time I though you were referring to my HD3650 

No the case is on its side I just took the pic from above


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got to tidy up my cables a bit 




recognise that second intel fan?=D




Still gotta clean the cables down there...




Hate ide cables...




those cables leading to the front panel is also giving me grief...




I wanna try to make something that will cover those SATA cables...








The plexi was on the outside... and I moved it in




I redid the wiring on the fans and soldiered the wires instead of tying them...


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 3, 2009)

*CoolerMaster Cosmos*

Hi m8´s

My Rig ATM still look´s kinda naked, any suggestions ?























I thinking of given the inside a black paintjob and Watercooling it but i´m litle afraid about leaks ...


----------



## Azma (Apr 3, 2009)

lol mounted a cooler from an old Acer laptop on to my HDD


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice clean rigs fellas^^^

Sorry for the odd glare, had to use the flash in my PC room
Cleaned up that corner a bit, so it looks less busy down there. Routed the DVD power through the first HDD bay to make them bright wires hidden


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks better man! Love the case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

good job sneeky.  Case its awesome.     cable management is much better now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2009)

Have plans so that the only wires comming up are from the 24-pin.

Going to a SATA DVD drive, and somehow getting the GPU wires to come from behind the board. Then I think it will be finnished. May ask MK to make some sort of cover over the 24-pin, hmmmm.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 4, 2009)

@n0tiert don't be afraid of LC...use compression fittings (Koolance, Bitspower, Feser) and test it outsid ethe rig...or with the rig powered down using a seperate supply for the pump. Leaks usally occuring from trying adjust and fiddle with stuff straining a fitting...that's something to avoid...get all the fiddling done with the loop dry...get it the way you want and then if possible hang the blocks outside the case or take it all out if it comes out and run it 24 hours on some papertowel to show any leaks.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> @n0tiert don't be afraid of LC...use compression fittings (Koolance, Bitspower, Feser) and test it outsid ethe rig...or with the rig powered down using a seperate supply for the pump. Leaks usally occuring from trying adjust and fiddle with stuff straining a fitting...that's something to avoid...get all the fiddling done with the loop dry...get it the way you want and then if possible hang the blocks outside the case or take it all out if it comes out and run it 24 hours on some papertowel to show any leaks.



I thought about EK´s X2 full coverage and for the Mainboard we have a little watercooling manufacter called Anfi-tec
the design of the waterblock´s would look equal then.....  
they have a Solution for my Mainboard, NB, SB, and Mosfet´s coolers
the thing is what pump, radiator "2x 120 or 3x120" to take ?

i read already in forums about "laing" any good ?
could you also give me a connect circuit for best cooling solution?

thx !


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2009)

No side or front panels lol When I get my haf I will get all nice


----------



## miloshs (Apr 5, 2009)

azma666 said:


> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669.jpg&w=450&h=0
> 
> http://www.media.allerinternett.no/php/viewMediaPic.php?s=bilde_pimpedPCs/3669_3.jpg&w=450
> 
> lol mounted a cooler from an old Acer laptop on to my HDD




10/10 mate, wicked cable management, and i like the HDD cooler   Did it help with temps?


@sneekypeet

10/10 cuz i think that new case from Silverstone is a *itch to cable manage...  nice internals...  :thumb:

@ShadowFold

Cant see anything really   Scanned photo?!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 5, 2009)

this is my pc at the moment....

after building my own (wooden) case, i am in the process of assembling everything together!

this is after a weeks' work on it!

you can chk progress in the NEW Project worklog...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

shadow, thats crazy dude.  Notice a different in temps like that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> shadow, thats crazy dude.  Notice a different in temps like that?



Nah but it doesn't get as dusty. My sony camera broke so I had to use my phone camera.. It kinda sucks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Nah but it doesn't get as dusty. My sony camera broke so I had to use my phone camera.. It kinda sucks



it does the job bro.  dust kills me, I am going to fab just one big air filter and wrap my computer in it   Or in a bubble like bubble boy


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 5, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> Here's mine ATM.
> I'm waiting for a DFI X58 so i can assemble my i7 rig on a project i'm developing with dual V2000B's, Tri Loop (CPU, VGA and MB, HD's).
> 
> 
> ...


And finally the update.











I really need to hide this one better. 











Edit: 2 more


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r Stop making your hardware laugh at me...


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> D3mon_Hunt3r Stop making your hardware laugh at me...


Didn't mean to do that just very happy my long time project (the case and cooling) is finally done. The hardware i have a serious problem i keep changing it... Load of money gone to "waste".


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

I meant that your hardware is just too good compared to mine


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 6, 2009)

And so is the water, I like that setup a lot D3mon_Hunt3r


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

Got me a new case this weekend


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2009)

Those fans, those Sir is an awesome touch to your pc!


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 6, 2009)

They're 2x Silenx 80mm with custom support designed from teh Umbrella Corp logo. 

I use Silverstone FM121 (white turbines ) on the whole setup


----------



## technicks (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome build. Props.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

my antec 900.  This had no holes for cable management, I did them with out any tools.  Just a hammer and a screwdriver.  Got the case for $30 might as well give it a shot


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my antec 900.  This had no holes for cable management, I did them with out any tools.  *Just a hammer and a screwdriver.*  Got the case for $30 might as well give it a shot
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/P3292829.jpg


Now thats some powertool.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha. So you practically used a manual mini jack hammer LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

hey, it worked.  Obviously ghetto but thats my back up rig, and the case was almost free, why not experiment


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol. To be honest it is a great job considering what tools you did or didn't use lol.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the way my setup is right now.  Everything about it looks and feels great:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Lol. To be honest it is a great job considering what tools you did or didn't use lol.



i'll tell you what it looks a million times better.  Here is a before pic.  Not much light, but you can see the crowd of cables


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol Much cleaner look now with the cable management, even if it is only a back up rig, it is always good to see modification on even the least used pc.


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 7, 2009)

I am at work so I don't have anything new here. Only build pics.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2009)

Now that is what I like to call tight efficient runs!


----------



## Sadasius (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks....Inspired from Malik. His tube routing is nothing short of godlike.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Apr 7, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Now that is what I like to call tight efficient runs!



I like em tight too what can I say.. 

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week...

But seriously, thats a nice clean setup sadasius. It's such a pain doing really hardcore cable management and I just sort of get to a point when I'm hiding my cables where im like screw it, its managed enough


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

Sadasius: that is one sweet set up! 

I hope you can, once you get from work, show us more of that. I am wanting to do another case, but, that just inspired me to finally say, flop it, and do it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Lol Much cleaner look now with the cable management, even if it is only a back up rig, it is always good to see modification on even the least used pc.



yeah bro and honestly it looks pretty good IMO.  I will find a way to tie the cables somewhere so they stay more hidden, but I still need to connect the water pump when I get it and stuff so for now it stays like that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/04062009.jpg



Thats one hell of a riser board!


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'll tell you what it looks a million times better.  Here is a before pic.  Not much light, but you can see the crowd of cables
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/P3242812editedresized.jpg



Hey CP, just wondering but are you running your ram in the two slots right next to each other? If so is that how your mobo divides each channel or are you just running them in single channel instead of dual?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

For AMD boards/systems, that puts the ram in dual channel mode.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Darth Vader Stole my PC!*

That little bastard!


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> That little bastard!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/100_0839068.jpg
> 
> ...





gett'n ready for that new EVGA X58?  U gett'n the classified?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nope no classified for me  
Just the unclassified I guess.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2009)

You are so going to like i7


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2009)

Single picture for now...more to come either as it is or with the loop installed.

See SysSpecs - 'His' rig for more info.





I also had to use the flash in my PC room..sorry!


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 7, 2009)

looks good mon, I need to do some C/M on mine.... Once I do I will do before and after pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> That little bastard!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/100_0839068.jpg
> 
> ...



I know where that MOBO went!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2009)

my PC at the moment!


----------



## technicks (Apr 7, 2009)

Dude. Sweet!


Update on the res/pump top and UV red tubing. Oh and almost forgot.
Also updated the Q9450 to a Q9550.


----------



## miloshs (Apr 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> That little bastard!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090407/100_0839068.jpg
> 
> ...



10/10 just cuz of the Vader dude inside your rig   Does his lightsaber glow in the dark? (lol that sounded dirty )


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

this is my rig ATM, my mobo is in the backround. 
I'm testing my WC loop for leaks , so far so good. Just snapped a couple fittings 
Cant wait to get my cpu so I can toast it.







DD maze 5 on my V-modded 8800GT





Apogee GT ready for action..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nope no classified for me
> Just the unclassified I guess.



I have the non classified.  As soon as you get it, flash to the latest BIOS.  The board is a bit buggy with old BIOS, new ones make this board one of my favorites.  Overclocks very good and easy to use dude, you'l love it 



aCid888* said:


> Single picture for now...more to come either as it is or with the loop installed.
> 
> See SysSpecs - 'His' rig for more info.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/P1060669SYS.jpg
> ...





tzitzibp said:


> my PC at the moment!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24648&d=1239140234





rigs look sweet guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

added blue cathode to the AMD rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

and switched to Feser UV blue on the i7 rig


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn CP your i7 rig looks awesome with the lights off!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Damn CP your i7 rig looks awesome with the lights off!



Lights on it still looks great.  The photos dont justify how nice it looks.  I am going to bed so I snapped them quickly on my buddies SLR on auto settings. In person it looks soooo much better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 9, 2009)

really nice chicken looks like milk, mmm milk. you should consider cutting out the rear honey comb grills I hate them!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 9, 2009)

Both your rigs look clean as hell CP


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 9, 2009)

chicken - on your i7 rig, is the radiator mounted to the rear of the case? Im thinking of doing that with a triple + radbox, not sure yet though.


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

ok guys heres a couple of shots of my new RAM and the RED Cold Cathodes.. Enjoy


----------



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my system with no GFX thought, sorry about picture no flash


----------



## douglatins (Apr 9, 2009)

_jM said:


> ok guys heres a couple of shots of my new RAM and the RED Cold Cathodes.. Enjoy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/IMG_0120.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/IMG_0122.jpg



Thats awesome


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 9, 2009)

tommorow I putting this rig in the case gallery.......only just finished it, today, after, a month planning and two weeks building!


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome!

Just grabbed some Crucial Tracers on Ebay to complete my red theme.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160326108485


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 9, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> tommorow I putting this rig in the case gallery.......only just finished it, today, after, a month planning and two weeks building!


Mine was like 2 years (or more) planning. And a slow process of 3 months for 1/10 details and 3 days full speed building the rest, 3x 20h work days. Even called in sick to work. 
So i could finish it.

I spend a week in pain cause i spent several hours working crouched (my poor knees, i'm kinda heavy).
But i was never that happy with so much pain in my life.


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2009)

> Even called in sick to work.



Shame on you. LOL


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2009)

CP that blue is awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> really nice chicken looks like milk, mmm milk. you should consider cutting out the rear honey comb grills I hate them!



haha I been trying to get in to case modding for a while, and just never do.  I am also looking to mount my rad somewhere else, maybe where it is not vertical.  But this case doesn't have space to fit a 120.4 anywhere.  Thanks though 



ShadowFold said:


> Both your rigs look clean as hell CP




thanks bro, good to know I achieved something  



kyle2020 said:


> chicken - on your i7 rig, is the radiator mounted to the rear of the case? Im thinking of doing that with a triple + radbox, not sure yet though.



Yessir, it is.  I have a radbox on my amd rig already with the rad mounted, loop is not finished, but I went ahead and mounted the rad.  The radbox is great, great little thing for $15 us dollars



_jM said:


> ok guys heres a couple of shots of my new RAM and the RED Cold Cathodes.. Enjoy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/IMG_0120.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/IMG_0122.jpg




bro that looks really really good!!!!


----------



## Binge (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> and switched to Feser UV blue on the i7 rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/P4092869resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090409/P4092875resized.jpg
> ...



YOUR CLEAN RIG IS NOTHING IN COMPARISON TO MOLLY!!!  She's wild and free, and has no shame!  She also has nowhere to hide shame... if she even had any!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> YOUR CLEAN RIG IS NOTHING IN COMPARISON TO MOLLY!!!  She's wild and free, and has no shame!  She also has nowhere to hide shame... if she even had any!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090410/DSCF0414316.jpg



true true, but my rad is smaller uhhhh!!!! beat that


----------



## Binge (Apr 10, 2009)

See... water cooling is like a fine woman.  She isn't impressed with SMALLER units 

A hefty video card, i7, and larger than life water cooling = Beauty, Brains, and B-Dunk


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2009)

Binge,  Ist that a custom power switch?  Or is it a part of your tech station?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> See... water cooling is like a fine woman.  She isn't impressed with SMALLER units
> 
> A hefty video card, i7, and larger than life water cooling = Beauty, Brains, and B-Dunk



bet you my rad is taller , hey gotta get something going for me you know haha.


----------



## Binge (Apr 10, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Binge,  Ist that a custom power switch?  Or is it a part of your tech station?



Part of the Tech Station.

@CP - Your rig is clean, if my jealousy isn't showing you need to get your eyes checked


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Part of the Tech Station.
> 
> @CP - Your rig is clean, if my jealousy isn't showing you need to get your eyes checked



  THanks dude, you've been the #1 admirer of her ever since I build it


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha I been trying to get in to case modding for a while, and just never do.  I am also looking to mount my rad somewhere else, maybe where it is not vertical.  But this case doesn't have space to fit a 120.4 anywhere.  Thanks though



Bill did guides on using a hole saw and a dremel for making fan holes. some people are so good at dremels it looks like a hole saw. first thing I would get rid of is that crappy plastic grill on the side panel of the thermaltake case.


----------



## _jM (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro that looks really really good!!!!




Thanks man... took me an ass load of cash and hearing the wife bitch moan and groan about this .. but I'm finally finished and loving every minute of it too! Means alot coming from you brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Bill did guides on using a hole saw and a dremel for making fan holes. some people are so good at dremels it looks like a hole saw. first thing I would get rid of is that crappy plastic grill on the side panel of the thermaltake case.



you mean where the big fan would go?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Thanks man... took me an ass load of cash and hearing the wife bitch moan and groan about this .. but I'm finally finished and loving every minute of it too! Means alot coming from you brotha!



  but it paid offf bro, and I love how it looks.  as far as coming from me, you deserved it bro.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 10, 2009)

My new baby  Still not finished, obviously...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

looking great so far


----------



## technicks (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks sweet man! I am glad you fixed the leak.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking pretty good MRCL. Add a second loop for those video cards!


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice looking system MRCL, I love that case.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 10, 2009)

technicks said:


> Looks sweet man! I am glad you fixed the leak.



Gheddo DIY mods ftw



BrooksyX said:


> Looking pretty good MRCL. Add a second loop for those video cards!



I'll let my wallet recover first from the money loss



CDdude55 said:


> Nice looking system MRCL, I love that case.



It's friggin HUGE!


----------



## elite.ire (Apr 10, 2009)

using a cosmos atm while my stacker is awaiting powder coating, 
had to take the side off becose the damn thing was cooking my hardware


----------



## _jM (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> but it paid offf bro, and I love how it looks.  as far as coming from me, you deserved it bro.



Thanks bro... and a bigg thanks goes to all who helped me in making the right choices on my new build, ...  I dont know what I would do without TPU!


Oh.. I moved the CC's around and the case looks better now... but my camera is still shitty


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

elite.ire said:


> http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk34/darra69/Image000.jpg
> using a cosmos atm while my stacker is awaiting powder coating,
> had to take the side off becose the damn thing was cooking my hardware



I know that feeling.. I have to keep them off also, unless I'm taking pictures! lol.. Haven't went to water cooling the GPU's... Haven't seen the reason to quite yet..


----------



## elite.ire (Apr 10, 2009)

ye im going to wait till my next build (proberly dx11) to take the plunge to water, incl gpu, i dont see the point in speding €100 for a block for just a few months


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2009)

elite.ire said:


> ye im going to wait till my next build (proberly dx11) to take the plunge to water, incl gpu, i dont see the point in speding €100 for a block for just a few months



Yeah, I can see that. Only reason I did the CPU is that I wanted to keep my Benching temps all right during March-Jan... Dang Tropical weather! and living with my grandma!


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 12, 2009)

na it doesnt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

looking good sean.  You 900 has any holes for cable management?


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking good sean.  You 900 has any holes for cable management?



Just the factory ones, been too lazy to put my rubber grommets I finally found to good use.


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

Sean89, it also helps if you flip your PSU over to where is fan is at  the bottom. Before you do, you should click the top link in my sig to see how I added better ventilation for the PSU  --real easy and can be done in less than 15-20mins ~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

man JM that really looks nice bro


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice systems, makes me want a new video card even more.


----------



## human_error (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's mine, it's a bit of a wiring mess after a loose wire from one of my cathodes set fire to some tape i had holding my wires together (I also removed all my cable management tape after i found out it can burn) so i need to re-do my wiring this summer (and get a new bottom-placed cathode  ) 





















and yes when taking these photos i noticed my resevoir is badly cracked  , think it happened when i moved home from uni last week, better replace that and flush my cooling pipes through as my coolant's getting old.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> Sean89, it also helps if you flip your PSU over to where is fan is at  the bottom. Before you do, you should click the top link in my sig to see how I added better ventilation for the PSU  --real easy and can be done in less than 15-20mins ~



Could you post some good pics of the holes couldn't really see it from that one looked like it was reflecting or something


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> Could you post some good pics of the holes couldn't really see it from that one looked like it was reflecting or something



all i really did was measure where the PSU stopped and cut as many as I thought would do.
Just make sure your holes dont extend past the PSU and u will be fine, @ pic..thats the only one I got so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's the update I promised.  Feser UV blue coolant, and relocated pump:  and a shot of the rad mounted with the radbox and four Scythe S type fans, 110cfm


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn that rig of yours looks so damn good CP! Superb picture quality also bro~ Good stuff.. almost makes me want to sell this stuff for an i7!~  good jerb brotha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> Damn that rig of yours looks so damn good CP! Superb picture quality also bro~ Good stuff.. almost makes me want to sell this stuff for an i7!~  good jerb brotha!



Thanks dude.  THis was using an Olympus E500.  My buddies SLR, I will be in the market for one soon.  I am going to work on cleaning up the wiring just a bit.  The ones by the pump, and the one for the UV light by the pump.  Also that 24 pin from the PSU is killing me.  I gotta see if I take the black cover it has and bend it enough to fit it behind the reservoir like on my previous Thermal Take 650 watter.  Then it'll look even better


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty sweet rig. Gah, wish I could spend my cash to build a dream rig. I could build a pretty sweet one with all the money i got saved up. Someday...


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude.  THis was using an Olympus E500.  My buddies SLR, I will be in the market for one soon.  I am going to work on cleaning up the wiring just a bit.  The ones by the pump, and the one for the UV light by the pump.  Also that 24 pin from the PSU is killing me.  I gotta see if I take the black cover it has and bend it enough to fit it behind the reservoir like on my previous Thermal Take 650 watter.  Then it'll look even better



thats a good SLR.. Im in the market for another one as well. Took the van to the shop a few months back, and the van was fixed... but some douchbag stole the kids PSP and my Nikon D60  I was soo mad dude.. i almost cried... took me 2 summers of extra work (and my PC hobby) to buy that SLR.. 850$ down the drain. Best camera I have ever owned.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's the update I promised.  Feser UV blue coolant, and relocated pump:  and a shot of the rad mounted with the radbox and four Scythe S type fans, 110cfm
> 
> http://i599.photobucket.com/albums/tt72/ChickenPatty_01/P4132883resized.jpg



All I can say is 

Didnt know you could get a quad rad.


----------



## technicks (Apr 13, 2009)

Update on the waterloop. Added a Swiftech 120mm rad And did some casemodding.

Tomorrow i am gonna get 2 red cathodes and place them under the mesh.  
That will look sweet. Also gonna make a shroud for the top rad to get some better temps and more silence.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 13, 2009)

Super Clean. I usually don't like an external rad but it looks good the way you did it.


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice rig  Tech, nice and clean and i really love the red tubing you have.. when my rig goes over to WC, i just might be using that same tubing.. not sure yet. anyways, very nice bro!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

My rig is rather boring in comparison to lots of yours..... and my wire management is rather bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Pretty sweet rig. Gah, wish I could spend my cash to build a dream rig. I could build a pretty sweet one with all the money i got saved up. Someday...


dont worry dude, be patient, it pays off.  Im going to have to be soon, i'm doing a TJ07 build soon. 


_jM said:


> thats a good SLR.. Im in the market for another one as well. Took the van to the shop a few months back, and the van was fixed... but some douchbag stole the kids PSP and my Nikon D60  I was soo mad dude.. i almost cried... took me 2 summers of extra work (and my PC hobby) to buy that SLR.. 850$ down the drain. Best camera I have ever owned.



did you have the same SLR, and sorry to hear that bro, that sucks.  Did you take any legal actions?



alexp999 said:


> All I can say is
> 
> Didnt know you could get a quad rad.



Yes sir, you can even get a Quad 140mm rad.  Meaning four 140mm fans 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx6.htmlhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx6.htmlhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx6.htmlhttp://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx6.html



technicks said:


> Update on the waterloop. Added a Swiftech 120mm rad And did some casemodding.
> 
> Tomorrow i am gonna get 2 red cathodes and place them under the mesh.
> That will look sweet. Also gonna make a shroud for the top rad to get some better temps and more silence.



dude that looks great.  Even better for an external rad 



pantherx12 said:


> My rig is rather boring in comparison to lots of yours..... and my wire management is rather bad



dont look bad, but come on, yours had some cable management holes from the factory, mine didnt.  I made my own hols and the cable management is not bad I'd say.  You can do better , let this serve as some motivation


----------



## technicks (Apr 13, 2009)

This is what i did to my 900.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1283.html


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

technicks said:


> This is what i did to my 900.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1283.html



Thats badass.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow invisible wires! 

I will do better.... Is difficult with this PSU though, all the wires are SUPER short.

I have a spare PSU ( well 5 spare PSU) its 420 watts and has longer wires and better sleeving and more molex cables, 420 should still be enough to power my system right? ( The PSU brand is " Mesh")

Perhaps it be worth using that one instead ( It has 2 80 mm fans versus 1 120 in my current PSU)

Cheers!

Still can't get over how tidy that is.

Clearer picture of my wire "management"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

technicks said:


> This is what i did to my 900.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1283.html



now that is awesome, all black makes it look a lot better!!  Now how the hell do you get wires behind the mobo !!!!! 



pantherx12 said:


> Wow invisible wires!
> 
> I will do better.... Is difficult with this PSU though, all the wires are SUPER short.
> 
> ...



really it dont look that bad to be honest


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well the air flow is fine and dandy, but I don't know I guess because its something I made myself ( well put the parts together) I want it looking as good as can be ha ha, I can't imagine what I'd be like if I made the case myself etc.

Will post that pic in the cable management help forum anyways :]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Well the air flow is fine and dandy, but I don't know I guess because its something I made myself ( well put the parts together) I want it looking as good as can be ha ha, I can't imagine what I'd be like if I made the case myself etc.
> 
> Will post that pic in the cable management help forum anyways :]



link us, we can always try to help


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that is awesome, all black makes it look a lot better!!  Now how the hell do you get wires behind the mobo !!!!!
> 
> I cut a hole about 1 cm above the edge of the mobo. So the wires go directly behind the mobo tray.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Wow invisible wires!
> 
> I will do better.... Is difficult with this PSU though, all the wires are SUPER short.
> 
> ...



Where is the 120 PSU fan, dont tell me is upside down, thats a computer building FAIL


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Its upside down, I have a 120 mm hole in the bottom of my case 

( Albeit a very wonky hole)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Antec 900's are dogs for cable management - youve actually achieved quite a low airflow restricting setup there, im impressed.

only way to make it 100% though is with a dremel . . .


----------



## computertechy (Apr 14, 2009)

panther drop down to your local B&Q to grab a dremel, you can get the series 300 for about £30/40 now, extra tenner and u get 100 accesories 

http://www.dremeleurope.com/dremelo...8FAA111E071B8F76C79714A257E7644F?&ccat_id=471

u can use a dremel for anything!

mine has served me about 4 years now


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

That or nip to boyes and get a darcher (lol) mega 1337 rotary tool + a desk stand for it + a hand held pen extension device thing + a 25 piece accesory kit for £20! 

Mines still going strong 3 cases later, hasnt pulled any funny business on me yet.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks! I will invest in a dremel or dremel like device when I can, have no problems with butchering the case ! ( not as if people can see the bits I'll be chopping up)


I'm thinking of putting my other hiper 120mm back in the middle ( with the extra fan holder that comes with) whilst it made no difference to temps, it does distract from the wires some what 

+ its blue and glowy!


Edit: I'm hoping lidl will bust out a dremel some time! Bound to be cheap


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Do your cuts roughly a centimeter back from the edge of your motherboard - that way it looks neat, plus your cuts can be as rough as anything (just make sure no metal is still left on the cuts - hand files ftw) because the motherboard covers them 

And Lidl / Aldi are shops sent from the gods.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 14, 2009)

live a little, live a lot


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

computertechy said:


> live a little, live a lot





Hey, at least the fruit & veg is only . . . 49p!!! haha.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Genius.
The amount of tools I have from that shop is immense, got a GREAT modular precision tool set from there for 4.99, even has a bendy extendy bit for those hard to reach screws/allen/star things.

And the meat and sweets from lidl are amazing he he.

Anyway!

Thanks for the Dremel tips guys 

I will bare that in mind for when I get one.

To mod my case with ( finally on topic)


----------



## alucasa (Apr 14, 2009)

This is my main rig.







And below is my rack systems for WCGing projects.






I didn't bother to take a picture inside of my main rig because I've got new stuff coming soon to replace it.

My desk.






The widescreen LCD TV is also hooked up to PS2, PS3, and Xbox360. PS2 looks hideous on wide screen.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2009)

techniks, you gave me a good idea to fit my rad on top of my case, thanks!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 14, 2009)

added some new accessories
will be adding Kama Meter soon the shop were I bought these parts doesn't have the stock left
same old parts





















LED Projector -DcW- RadeonX2


----------



## crtecha (Apr 14, 2009)

dude your rig pwns!!!!!!  I like that metal grate side panel and man that thing is bright


----------



## computertechy (Apr 14, 2009)

lovely rig u have their radeon!!!

doing my routine temperature management


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

lovely rig computertechy


radeon, looks good dude, get us some better pics


----------



## computertechy (Apr 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> lovely rig computertechy
> 
> 
> radeon, looks good dude, get us some better pics



do i detect sarcasm their chicken?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome rig there Computertechy! Love the water cooling.

And by god Radeon! That thing is fucking bright


----------



## technicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah baby. Got the Tracers today. From the US to The Netherlands in two days.

Go red.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice and clean mate!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 15, 2009)

awesome rig there techniks!! love the C/F!!
now you guys are making me soo jealous!!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 15, 2009)

just thought i would see what bare metal looks like, still have lots of blending to do but what do you guys think?

think im just going to start painting white!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 15, 2009)

just got my new rig together check my specs!!

gtx260
dfi x48
diablo 2000mhz ddr3
e8500


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2009)

It looks pretty good Lucas! Very good look man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

those tracers look very nice



love the clean look lucas, the sata cables look great under UV lights.  What lights you have?


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a darker shade of blue in person...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

awesome erocker, that looks effin' great


----------



## technicks (Apr 17, 2009)

Very clean erocker.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 17, 2009)

I like it e. Nice rig!


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a few more..


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> those tracers look very nice
> 
> 
> 
> love the clean look lucas, the sata cables look great under UV lights.  What lights you have?



yea im going to do some more cable managment later after i get my frozencpu order in 

then ill post some more pics. i have sunbeam i think i got them off performancepcs.com


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 17, 2009)

Erocker where the hell is your pump?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> yea im going to do some more cable managment later after i get my frozencpu order in
> 
> then ill post some more pics. i have sunbeam i think i got them off performancepcs.com



cool keep us posted on the update 

I asked because they seem like they light up good.  I got some AC Ryans and they are amazing effin' uv lights dude, highly recommend them if you ever need another pair


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Erocker where the hell is your pump?



Under the XSPC res/top.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Rocker, looking good! Looking good! Man, I can't wait to get another case and do another water build!!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 17, 2009)

erocker said:


> Under the XSPC res/top.



Ahhh, I see it sitting there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Rocker, looking good! Looking good! Man, I can't wait to get another case and do another water build!!



i dont know about you dude, but my next build which will be pretty soon is going to be a TJ07


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2009)

With a flash




without a flash.


Images seem a little messed up lately and hosting at .org gives me a box with a red X in it same as a few in this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> With a flash
> 
> View attachment 25084
> 
> ...



i'm really diggin' the Raven dude


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2009)

had to grab a few parts and erocker and athlonX2 pulled throught with those. I think Im done except possibly a couple white cold cathodes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> had to grab a few parts and erocker and athlonX2 pulled throught with those. I think Im done except possibly a couple white cold cathodes.



what parts did you add to it, sorry don't remember from your last pictures


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2009)

well I swapped DFI's (still P35 DK, just differnt one.) out for one that OC's better. my old NB was limited to 472 FSB. Got the Xig Porter NB cooler from erocker. New SATA optical, to get rid of the IDE cable. 8-pin extention, so I could run it around the back and flip the psu fan down (thanks to AthlonX2), lower than the pics show...lol.

Tried to hide everything I could. now if 24-pin and GPU could somehow be wirelessly powered I would be set.

With the door on I think the white flood of light would set off all the black guts. IDK, thoughts?


----------



## DaveK (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a huge update for you guys...
















Sorry, that's all I have lol, it is huge though, 1TB is a lot of space , no new GFX card or anything though, just that. Next on the list, the 1GB 4870 Vapor-X, then a TRUE and 6 Scythe Slipstream fans and some white cathodes it's only going to take my broke ass like a million years to afford that stuff lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont know about you dude, but my next build which will be pretty soon is going to be a TJ07



I'm thinking of grabbing a MM Penn. box.. Still don't quite know yet...


----------



## computertechy (Apr 17, 2009)

how you liking your samsung F1 davek?

they are excellent drives


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> well I swapped DFI's (still P35 DK, just differnt one.) out for one that OC's better. my old NB was limited to 472 FSB. Got the Xig Porter NB cooler from erocker. New SATA optical, to get rid of the IDE cable. 8-pin extention, so I could run it around the back and flip the psu fan down (thanks to AthlonX2), lower than the pics show...lol.
> 
> Tried to hide everything I could. now if 24-pin and GPU could somehow be wirelessly powered I would be set.
> 
> With the door on I think the white flood of light would set off all the black guts. IDK, thoughts?



I say you did a heck of a job bro   Really like your setup man!  Maybe you can be the first one to make a blue tooth powered GPU and motherboard 



DaveK said:


> I've got a huge update for you guys...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that's all I have lol, it is huge though, 1TB is a lot of space , no new GFX card or anything though, just that. Next on the list, the 1GB 4870 Vapor-X, then a TRUE and 6 Scythe Slipstream fans and some white cathodes it's only going to take my broke ass like a million years to afford that stuff lol.



hey congrats on the new HDD bro, I got a 1TB not long ago, made me feel like a king bro.  Its a lot of space.  But you get used to it and then eventually need more, and pretty soon! 



Cold Storm said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing a MM Penn. box.. Still don't quite know yet...



I love mountain mod cases bro, but If I get a case that can house like 4 quad rads, I have a feeling I can spend a lot alot of money   and im not trying to do that


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## kenkickr (Apr 17, 2009)

I see you got your case badges!?  Lets clean up those wires/cables some more....just a little.  I need to get a updated pic on here someday.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 17, 2009)

Yup.. Funny thing, I am using an nvidia card and I have ati stickers all over it


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love mountain mod cases bro, but If I get a case that can house like 4 quad rads, I have a feeling I can spend a lot alot of money   and im not trying to do that



Man, I'm with ya... I know I'm going to be spending a ton, but I'm giving my water set-up away via shipping payment only.. So, gotta get something going before it's 90f+ in this place!!! Plus, due to me wanting to fit everything in a case, it's ether that, or spend the amount, of the case your getting, to do it... So, thinking, and thinking is going on! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I'm with ya... I know I'm going to be spending a ton, but I'm giving my water set-up away via shipping payment only.. So, gotta get something going before it's 90f+ in this place!!! Plus, due to me wanting to fit everything in a case, it's ether that, or spend the amount, of the case your getting, to do it... So, thinking, and thinking is going on! lol



im going to try and work with this case of mine the armour+

I have my 120.4 in the back, I plan on mounting a 120mm or 140mm rad to the front to cool the board.  That paired with some good high flow fans, it should be enough to keep the board in check.  If not then I will get a TJ07. You can fit a 120.4 in the bottom and a 120.2 as well with the PSU.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 18, 2009)

Got a little bored tonight. So I thought I would do some work on the rig.






I think it might be time to volt mod my 4830, got it running at 700 core & 1000 mem. Temps are about 28 C idle & 45 C load.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im going to try and work with this case of mine the armour+
> 
> I have my 120.4 in the back, I plan on mounting a 120mm or 140mm rad to the front to cool the board.  That paired with some good high flow fans, it should be enough to keep the board in check.  If not then I will get a TJ07. You can fit a 120.4 in the bottom and a 120.2 as well with the PSU.



Yeah, those Tj07 cases are pretty sweet! Just wish I could get one for cheaper then newegg price.. lol 

Since I have a chain smoker in the house, I don't want to keep a rad outside the case.. Scared to see how his  case looks, in 3 months, after I finish the build.. 



BrooksyX said:


> Got a little bored tonight. So I thought I would do some work on the rig.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/1.jpg
> 
> I think it might be time to volt mod my 4830, got it running at 700 core & 1000 mem. Temps are about 28 C idle & 45 C load.




Brooks, gotta say that does sure look good! I love "bored" times.. lol. 

Now lets see the volt mod!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 18, 2009)

i just got my final touches on my new rig put in, a fan controller and 2 red CCFLs it looks sick some more cable managment and im making a new case mod ill link it in a little when i get pics up


----------



## computertechy (Apr 18, 2009)

update to my rig


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome paintjob there computertechy!!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 18, 2009)

ty, its line marking paint so it has a very high pigment

line marking as in what they do the white lines with on roads LMAO


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 18, 2009)

Zebra crossing!!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 18, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Got a little bored tonight. So I thought I would do some work on the rig.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/1.jpg
> 
> I think it might be time to volt mod my 4830, got it running at 700 core & 1000 mem. Temps are about 28 C idle & 45 C load.



dude looks very good man, great job with the rig.  HOwever what was it that you did to it?  What does this update of your rig consist of ?



Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, those Tj07 cases are pretty sweet! Just wish I could get one for cheaper then newegg price.. lol
> 
> Since I have a chain smoker in the house, I don't want to keep a rad outside the case.. Scared to see how his  case looks, in 3 months, after I finish the build..
> 
> ...



Yeah I get you.  Good thing with the TJ is that they both go inside the case on the lower compartment.  You can even mount one to the top of the case inside   total of 3 rad inside that case.  But then again, MM case is soooo temting.



computertechy said:


> update to my rig
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0004.jpg




Dude I love your rig!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I get you.  Good thing with the TJ is that they both go inside the case on the lower compartment.  You can even mount one to the top of the case inside   total of 3 rad inside that case.  But then again, MM case is soooo temting.



Well, If I want to go silver, I can get A TJ for around 270ish... Black for around 300ish.. No Window, but hey... Just gotta see if the cases are still the same price come next friday













God, I hate UPS, but love them in the same! Got my monitor today!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

damn thats a good price for those case.  Hook a brotha up!! 

Nice monitor, BTW what member is that on your screen with that cool avatar???


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn thats a good price for those case.  Hook a brotha up!!
> 
> Nice monitor, BTW what member is that on your screen with that cool avatar???



Did it just for you man! Just for you!! 

You'll have a PM in a few!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 18, 2009)

ty CP

cold storm is that a samsung F700 on ur desk???


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a close up:






The extra 92mm fan I added to the back my xigmatek s2183 is definitely helping. Got my q6600 running at 3.6 ghz right now with 1.525v. Its getting a little toasty but a lot better than it was before.

edit: bah just failed prime95 after 17 min. Looks like im gonna have to up the voltage some more from 1.525 to 1.535. Might be a little to hot for my taste. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

computertechy said:


> ty CP
> 
> cold storm is that a samsung F700 on ur desk???



Yeah, and the 4th one within 9 months... Worst phone I've ever owned...


----------



## computertechy (Apr 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, and the 4th one within 9 months... Worst phone I've ever owned...



lmao ive had 2 replacement's and sold the last in bits on ebay after i cracked the screen i got over £100 for selling it in idvidual parts though.

still love my N95 over 3 years now


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

computertechy said:


> lmao ive had 2 replacement's and sold the last in bits on ebay after i cracked the screen i got over £100 for selling it in idvidual parts though.
> 
> still love my N95 over 3 years now



lol.. I should of threw a few extra bones for somethign worth wild! lol..


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

*Dual HIS IceQ4 Turbo Edition Radeon HD 4850's in CrossFire*

Here's some eye-candy for you guys












Oh.. dont mind the paint. Im re-painting the case again when I lapp the V8. 
This run here has me @ 12th place hardware rank on hwbot.org


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Preettty good man! Very good!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2009)

Shoulda got a 4890(or two) the red heatsink would've looked awesome  Very nice anyway!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Here is a close up:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/101_1070.jpg
> 
> ...



what are your temps now, thanks for the close up shot 



_jM said:


> Here's some eye-candy for you guys
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/IMG_0138.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/IMG_0146.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/IMG_0147.jpg
> ...


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

@4890's, I wanted to go all out and get the 4890 in crossfire. But I need to upgrade to a bigger PSU soon to handle my WC loop that im getting and a new case to hold all the rads and what not. So i saved some cash by getting these puppy's and trust me, for just being 4850's these things are smok'n fast. I cant wait till i get my EK blocks on em along with the HeatKiller CPU block 

Wierd thing is.. you notice in the first pic there are 2 xfire bridges? When I installed Cat. 9.4 I got some hella choppy-ness in games/vantage. Took one off and ran vantage again, fine.. i was getting like 14-17fps with both bridges installed. Strange... Im assuming its the newer 9.4 drivers from AMD. I have been over @ the AMD/ATi forums and it seems alot of people are getting this same problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh, I just saw in the first picture.. I bet you really do need those headache meds!!!


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are your temps now, thanks for the close up shot



My temps were in mid 70s, too hot for my taste. I could probably increase my systems fan speed but I like my pc to be quite. Its almost silent right now. I dropped the OC down to 3.4ghz at 1.47v. Should be good. Wish I could do water.

Anyways, just got done volt modding my 4830. Right now I got the core running at 850 mhz. I upped the voltage from 1.14 to 1.36, temps are still good too. I am tempted to push the voltage up to 1.4 and try for 900mhz on the core. Now that would be a sweet overclock. I got a complete run through on 3dmark06. Increased my score over 1000 pts. Got 15526.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, I just saw in the first picture.. I bet you really do need those headache meds!!!



With a wife like mine.. I go through alot more than u see in the pic!



BrooksyX said:


> Anyways, just got done volt modding my 4830. Right now I got the core running at 850 mhz. I upped the voltage from 1.14 to 1.36, temps are still good too. I am tempted to push the voltage up to 1.4 and try for 900mhz on the core. Now that would be a sweet overclock. I got a complete run through on 3dmark06. Increased my score over 1000 pts. Got 15526.




Not bad, not bad at all. When I get my WC stuff in, I was thinking of doing the same to these babys. Im getting just at 22k on 06 and right now im trying to pull a 15k outa Vantage.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> With a wife like mine.. I go through alot more than u see in the pic!
> .



I hope for your sake she does not read that ha ha.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I hope for your sake she does not read that ha ha.



LOL I hope not too! She only browses through the Forsale thread on here, and frick'n MySpace.. gawd i wish that site was never made!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 19, 2009)

_jM said:


> LOL I hope not too! She only browses through the Forsale thread on here, and frick'n MySpace.. gawd i wish that site was never made!



i second this!!!

myspaz(myspace) bebopedo(bebo) and facecrap(facebook) should all be banned off the net!

very nice rig aswell JM!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i second this!!!
> 
> myspaz(myspace) bebopedo(bebo) and facecrap(facebook) should all be banned off the net!
> 
> very nice rig aswell JM!!!!



My space is the perfect site to go to jail.  Find all those 14 year olds in short ass shorts literally saying "fuck me im a whore".  Yeah bro, I have my space myself, got my friends on there, cool place IMO, but some of the things you see in there is just ridiculous.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 19, 2009)

precisely!!

hmmm im actualy pondering wether to buy a MM case i have always wanted one even since i was 14 LOL

and getting 2 extra black ice GTX360's another pump and to get red of my shitty swiftech 220 rad thats spoiling my loop

decisions decisions!


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is my pc looking deprived while I wait for the 4890 to arrive


----------



## computertechy (Apr 19, 2009)

looking very good!

nice and neat!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

I need to get some shots of my rig now, did a few things to it.


I cleaned up the wiring by the bottom towards the back of the case.  I also removed my bottom intake fan.  I put it inside the drive bays .

The front 140mm LED fan is now in front of the HDD cage between the cage and the reservoir, down low.  I put a high flow 120mm intake in the front of the case where the 140mm was.  Overall I think it looks much better and the airflow should be better.

I also finally routed my 24 pin PSU cable behind the reservoir


----------



## computertechy (Apr 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to get some shots of my rig now, did a few things to it.
> 
> 
> I cleaned up the wiring by the bottom towards the back of the case.  I also removed my bottom intake fan.  I put it inside the drive bays .
> ...




hurry up and post your pics then u human butt plug!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

computertechy said:


> hurry up and post your pics then u human butt plug!



 i'll have them in a bit.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 19, 2009)

technicks said:


> Yeah baby. Got the Tracers today. From the US to The Netherlands in two days.
> 
> Go red.
> 
> ...



Badass.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't imagine using an 8800GTS any longer.. What res you at? Because mine sucks balls at 1920x1080.


----------



## pagalms (Apr 19, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I can't imagine using an 8800GTS any longer.. What res you at? Because mine sucks balls at 1920x1080.



1280x1024


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah ok. I can see it doing well at that. Left 4 Dead struggles, I need to have the settings on medium. Stalker with any sort of dynamic lighting = fail. Plus you got the 640mb. I like the looks of the card and I can imagine it was a beast of a card for its time. I had Crossfire 2900XT's when these were out


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 19, 2009)

Loving the sock as anti vibration device ha ha


----------



## pagalms (Apr 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Loving the sock as anti vibration device ha ha



It's a glove


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fancy an update involving a Lian Li later this week from me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

looks good pagalms


----------



## elite.ire (Apr 19, 2009)

lolers @ teh sock , sock mounted hdds is the way forward  
my pc is just sitting in parts on my desk, dumped the case and sold it for my i7 fund


----------



## FadeToBright (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Woop woop woop woop woop woop woop!

*mario mushroom growing sound* 

Do want those little mushrooms.

Also, your 900 looks nice.


----------



## FadeToBright (Apr 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Woop woop woop woop woop woop woop!
> 
> *mario mushroom growing sound*
> 
> ...




Thanks so much!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

haha, your welcome, and please enjoy your stay her at TPU


----------



## radaja (Apr 20, 2009)

mines in the box right now
i have an antec900 too.laying on its side.


----------



## geostone (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been a lurker on here for a while and I am trying to get caught up on this thread. So far I am only on page 29 but a few things I have noticed-

1) Some of you have machines that cost more than I make in a month.

2) Wire management-either you have it or you don't, doesn't seem to be an inbetween.

3) The desk with the comp mounted inside was the best idea I believe I have ever seen.

4) Cyberdruid's post make me green with envy.

5) Most computer geeks seem to work better with messy rooms and unlimited quantities of Muntain Dew.

6) When I actually recieve my computer, friend ordered me one from cyberpower (don't laugh it's free) I will post pictures and ask tons of questions.

Alright, now I'm off to get back to my drooling.

Geo


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

disregard the red sata cable that was temporary and is longer there


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

1. Personally, my rig has been an ongoing upgrade, and has set me back nearly £2000 so far.

2. Your 100% correct - I have chronic OCD when it comes to cable management, I can spend 4 - 5 hours routing cables, it either looks neat or it doesnt, like you said, theres no inbetween.

3. Moonpigs desk mod is great, and a fantastic space saver too, Im jealous of that.

4.Cyber makes everyone envious 

5. Looking forward to it! We are here to help, so ask as many questions as you'd like!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 20, 2009)

geostone said:


> I have been a lurker on here for a while and I am trying to get caught up on this thread. So far I am only on page 29 but a few things I have noticed-
> 
> 1) Some of you have machines that cost more than I make in a month.
> 
> ...



1. Yup. Can't say I bought it in one month though 
2. Well, I tend to be an in-between kind of guy. I tuck some wires in until I get fed up with it.
3. Undeniably so, yes 
4. See 3.
5. Messy room, check. Mountain Dew, I'd probably have it if I could get it.
6. ETA? PICS! Specs?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

cyberdruid is a legend! but we do have quite a few of them on here

these are my legends:

cyberdruid
fit3
binge
system viper
chicken patty(with ketchup)
damulta
cold storm
all the moderators hehe  *<-- Good move!   -erocker* 

Please Note : they are all legends, the order i have posted them in doesnt mean shit!


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw alot of PC's out of the case or just the side panel off.  I was working on my PC once and a friend of mine came over and spilt a full glass of ice-tea into my computer.  From that day forward (8 Years Ago) I always keep all panels on, and away from my friends.

And yes my computer was on and it fried every thing.  Nothing could be reused DVD-ROM / Hard Dive / Ever Thing Fried.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

X-Terminator said:


> I saw alot of PC's out of the case or just the side panel off.  I was working on my PC once and a friend of mine came over and spilt a full glass of ice-tea into my computer.  From that day forward (8 Years Ago) I always keep all panels on, and away from my friends.
> 
> And yes my computer was on and it fried every thing.  Nothing could be reused DVD-ROM / Hard Dive / Ever Thing Fried.




I would have lost a friend that day.


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

he got me a new pc.  It took 2 weeks to get it but it was a upgrade from what I had.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 20, 2009)

X-Terminator said:


> he got me a new pc.  It took 2 weeks to get it but it was a upgrade from what I had.



A friend would do that (unless he's flat broke of course). Painful, but a good way to tell who your real friends are


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats true


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

man I want a friend like that


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

the funny thing is that was my very first build.  I didn't know what I was doing and put together a turd.  but it worked


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

In that case I agree he is a true friend.  I had a girlfriend fry a brand new sound card I had cause she slid across the floor to touch it saying "OOOOOOOOOOO whats this do??"   I said well now im sure it does nothing   I was right 80 bucks out the window.


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

crtecha said:


> In that case I agree he is a true friend.  I had a girlfriend fry a brand new sound card I had cause she slid across the floor to touch it saying "OOOOOOOOOOO whats this do??"   I said well now im sure it does nothing   I was right 80 bucks out the window.



time to Upgrade the girlfriend.  Unless she did lots of extra credit to make up for it


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

X-Terminator said:


> time to Upgrade the girlfriend.  Unless she did lots of extra credit to make up for it





hahah this was years ago...upgraded a ton of times since then..still haven't found a smart one though


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

crtecha said:


> hahah this was years ago...upgraded a ton of times since then..still haven't found a smart one though


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

make a questionnaire!
make sure they fill them in before you date them


----------



## crtecha (Apr 20, 2009)

hahahh good idea.  Ill write up a anti idiot contract.


----------



## X-Terminator (Apr 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> make a questionnaire!
> make sure they fill them in before you date them



I tried that but for some reason they get suck on 2 of the ??????

1.  Do you speak English???????????
2.  Are you a gold digger??????????


----------



## computertechy (Apr 20, 2009)

X-Terminator said:


> I tried that but for some reason they get suck on 2 of the ??????
> 
> 1.  Do you speak English???????????
> 2.  Are you a gold digger??????????




pmsl


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

here's a pic of my latest test the asus Gene...








and the system waiting for the covers and to start rocking...







but now that is done and time for the next board...


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 20, 2009)

cute board!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 20, 2009)

that thing has 16 phase power and everything that it's big brother has except a few connectors and some slots...

I like it for some cramped cases...


but yea, it does seem, wth, it is very small


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 21, 2009)

4890 arrived yay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

how you like the 4980 so far bro?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 21, 2009)

So far I am not heaps impressed with it ran 3dmark 06 only got 15k but got 17k with my old 4850's have O/C the core to 915MHz so far.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

wow!!

the hd 4980???

did i miss a year of gpu hardware???


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 21, 2009)

lol chicken patty has been typing in his sleep again 4980 
Edit I changed my mind I love this card


----------



## Triprift (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice Craig im sure youll tell me all about it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

Come on, honest opinions - gorgeous right? 







Waiting for my Lian Li to arrive, cut a brother some slack


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

lookin good kyle .  I like that psu.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

P5Q Pro is the sex


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

It is, its scantily clad but can still do 500+ FSB 

That bloody 24 pin mod took me 5 hours to do, I wasnt impressed :shadedshu looks nice mind.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

give us some pics when ur lian-li arrives please kyle! 

looking very interesting though!


after an hour of talking to Binge @6am

had to re-do my loop after some heat issue's!

binge is god! now she's cold!


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2009)

computertechy said:


> give us some pics when ur lian-li arrives please kyle!
> 
> looking very interesting though!
> 
> ...



Very nice mate!  I don't see a single wire in that picture!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

the abilities of a dremel lol!

thank you erocker!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, that does look pretty sweet Comp! 


Kyle, can't wait for that case ether!!!


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

oh shit!

cold storm i forgot to add you to the legend's list

sorry  lol

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1334516&postcount=1651


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2009)

computertechy said:


> oh shit!
> 
> cold storm i forgot to add you to the legend's list
> 
> ...



I'm far, and I mean FAR from being on one of those lists..


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

how are you?

you always give valuable infomation!

and im impressed with the stuff you do, Note : can suck a golf ball threw a garden hose!


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 21, 2009)

@kyle at least you would'nt have any airflow problems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

kyle just beuatiful bro 

computer techy, that looks great bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

ok here you guys, the pics I promised.

Basically slightly better cable managment towards the bottom of the case, still needs work though.  mounted 140mm fan pushing air towards the video cards, high flow 120mm in the front, keeps HDD much cooler.  and put another 120mm in the drive bay as intake    the 24 pin psu cable is now also routed behind the res


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

The Update sure does look good man! very good!


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice CP! Very, very nice.

Pulled out the old 36gn Raptor for my O/S, put it through Symantec Ghost onto a 32gb SSD, add industrial velcro and viola!


----------



## Binge (Apr 22, 2009)

Siiick!  Do want SSD action   come on prices hit the floor!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

very good erocker very good   hows the performance?


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 22, 2009)

looking good Ill bet that ssd peped up the boot times a bit


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 22, 2009)

My update will be a day earlier than previously anticipated! 

Its arriving on thursday, however I have a lovely dose of the flu so it might not get worked on until saturday 

Still, this box is doing its job well


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Still, this box is doing its job well



+1 on the p5q box

Great airflow, looks awesome, its shiny and I like shiny stuff.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 22, 2009)

haha 

Is the GT fixed my man?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2009)

Added one blue flexiglow cathode and pics of my new 4890 in my system.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha
> 
> Is the GT fixed my man?



Indeed its running in the other pc. I was considering it for some physx action but power demand is too high for my psu plus on the third slot I cant have any front panel USB or sound connectors


----------



## Polarman (Apr 22, 2009)

After the Twin Turbo fan did not meet my expectations for my HD4890. 

I put the stock fan back on and decided to tidy up the inside at the same time. 






A view of the HD4890.






I don't think i can do much more than this.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 22, 2009)

the worse has happened and my rig will be slightly unoperational for quite a while

as my apogee GTZ waterblock is a piece of shit and is cooling my amd 940 (STOCK)

@ 37.c idle, 49.c Load

i will have to purchase a new block

the heatkiller 3.0!!!

its just finding a place that stocks it to deliver to the uk, any1 help?


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very good erocker very good   hows the performance?



Using HD Tune (or was it HD Tach?) It averages 134mbps.  It's a really nice SSD for the price, though it looks like they upped the price on them a bit.  I've seen them for 89.99 at newegg before...



computertechy said:


> the worse has happened and my rig will be slightly unoperational for quite a while
> 
> as my apogee GTZ waterblock is a piece of shit and is cooling my amd 940 (STOCK)
> 
> ...



The GTZ should be plenty sufficient for your CPU, I dont see the heatkiller improving much at all.  Have you reinstalled it and all that?


----------



## computertechy (Apr 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Using HD Tune (or was it HD Tach?) It averages 134mbps.  It's a really nice SSD for the price, though it looks like they upped the price on them a bit.  I've seen them for 89.99 at newegg before...
> 
> 
> 
> The GTZ should be plenty sufficient for your CPU, I dont see the heatkiller improving much at all.  Have you reinstalled it and all that?



yep, ive been working with binge for hour's

it isnt sucking heat from my cpu at all as all my rads and coolant are cold when its high
ive tried re-thermaling, different thermal paste and everything. still the same. plenty of flow because my res is swirling all the time, fans on full( the yate loon 88cfm ones) push and pull

if it isnt the block its my cpu!

im not the first to have problem's with this block anyway


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2009)

Looking at some of the rigs in this thread , it feels like i am in some sort of science class or something. You got tubes going into your tower, or coming out of it, and from what it looks like, blocks of ice in your tower. I can see now, you guys are very serious about computers. No wonder i catch alot of heat haha. You have to keep in mind, i didn't even know what a video card was until late 2005

Amazing to look at tho and lovely cases.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> looking good Ill bet that ssd peped up the boot times a bit



It does, mostly post windows logo.  Things like the virus scanner and anything else associated with startup, start instantly!  What I like is that things like web pages load much faster (instant), and things like saving loading games is much quicker!  Best of all no noise.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> It does, mostly post windows logo.  Things like the virus scanner and anything else associated with startup, start instantly!  What I like is that things like web pages load much faster (instant), and things like saving loading games is much quicker!  Best of all no noise.



Nice it is a pitty they are so darn expensive


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 22, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Added one blue flexiglow cathode and pics of my new 4890 in my system.
> 
> http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/3096/img0909g.jpg
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/5223/img0910x.jpg
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9919/img0906bcx.jpg



It just makes me want to swim in it, It looks so open. Very nice


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to see you got that card Shadow!! Looks pretty good!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

polarman, that looks great bro


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 23, 2009)

installed new fans


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks pretty good Sean. Filters really help.. I tend to forget mine all the time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks pretty good Sean. Filters really help.. I tend to forget mine all the time!



i've been ordering my fan filters since I was 15.  im 21 now


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

heres a update on my build

added two red cold cathodes
added fan controller

cameras not the best


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like the window look of the side panel. Really do like it.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

yea i like it too i just wish the fan wouldnt be there so it was like one big ass window


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

case gallery

theres a link to my new case mod check it out


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 23, 2009)

sweet rig lucas!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice lucasweir


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 23, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> yea i like it too i just wish the fan wouldnt be there so it was like one big ass window



No, i think it looks great as it is!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok here you guys, the pics I promised.
> 
> Basically slightly better cable managment towards the bottom of the case, still needs work though.  mounted 140mm fan pushing air towards the video cards, high flow 120mm in the front, keeps HDD much cooler.  and put another 120mm in the drive bay as intake    the 24 pin psu cable is now also routed behind the res
> Very nice D


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

My new addition


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

two 4850's? nice


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah just got em the other day


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

ha nice i always wanted to get xfire but now i got a gtx260 and im thinking of getting another in the future


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

I really dig it thus far.  I'm pretty much just getting the feel and benching a lot.  I plan on gaming most of the weekend so I will get to see the full effects


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

ha yea what resolution you game at?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Right now 1440x900 .  I'm getting a new monitor soon though so I can play at 1080.  Know anyone looking for some 19" wides??


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

ha no not really try making a f/s thread and sell them so you can get that new monitor, what kind 22"?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

This is what I'm currently looking at.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4401406&Sku=A179-2300


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 24, 2009)

looks nice good price too


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Acer w223w q! and it's awesome!
G/L with selling the 19"


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

How do you like it??  Thanks I hope to get rid of them soon.  Ill will be taking pics and posting stuff on monday.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's very rugged!
once while going to a lan, it fell from the seat to the leg compartment (in the car)and survived


----------



## crtecha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats comforting.  Thanks brotha.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 24, 2009)

not a problem


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

I have that ACER over at my in-laws. Great LCD.. also in HD(1080p) You will love it   GL on getting rid of that 19".. or you could do what I did, run a dual LCD set-up. When Im gaming on the main or benching with fullscreen apps.. the second LCD comes in handy. I usually have all my temp monitoring software and what not so I can see real time load temps and other important things.

Oh and I think this would be the better buy. Its $189.99 on the Egg, but free shipping so it actually is the cheaper of the 2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009163


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 24, 2009)

I want a 30" so bad...
I need more desktop area, 1920x1200 just isn't enough.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 24, 2009)

latest build log of teh rig... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1342941#post1342941


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

good going crt, c/f FTW


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## _jM (Apr 27, 2009)

look at what I get to play with in the next few days or so  Im going to be using the window that CM makes for it. Also Im getting this case for my WC loop(s) There will be a 360mm rad on the top inside, and a 240mm rad (for vga's) in the front 5.25 bays. A Corsair HX1000 PSU will be going in it as well  






Work log will be made asap when parts arrive

Im thinking of taking the acrylic off the new window, and swapping out the mesh on this one. Any Ideas?


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Apr 27, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/14680/DSCF0404.jpg


You Hard Drive whore...


----------



## Luke (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I need to clean my pc up a bit lol


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 27, 2009)

Luke said:


> I think I need to clean my pc up a bit lol



Where's the hardware? All I see is wires 

On topic: I need to make some pics of my new config...


----------



## crtecha (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Luke its cool check out my rats nest..........soo embarassing :x




Had to format and reinstall 3 times this weekend.  By Sunday I was all out of shit to give..


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, my motherboard is slowly dying. Two USB ports on the back no longer work and the onboard sound died 3 months ago. No clue why? My only guess is overclocks and the K9A2's shatty MOSFET cooling. Either or, I'm going to keep using it until it completely dies, I have no funds to be buying a motherboard right now unfortunately. Here is a picture from this morning. 






I'm ready for an ASUS board. 

*>  <MSI K9A2 Plat 790FX.
No NB multiplier, crappy MOSFET cooling, crappy MSI forum support (For K9A2), lack of official BIOS updates, the list goes on. For such a promising board back in the B2 stepping days.... this board ended up being mediocre at best. I will say this though, quad CrossFire would be awesome, for folding.


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

That looks really nice, I love the white CCFL's I wan't some but can't seem to find any :/
I will be posting my Rig in the modding section soon, but here is two quick pictures of how it looks.

http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/IMGP0568.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/105.jpg


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

johnny - can I have an internal shot please? Id like to see your pump placement


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> That looks really nice, I love the white CCFL's I wan't some but can't seem to find any :/
> I will be posting my Rig in the modding section soon, but here is two quick pictures of how it looks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/IMGP0568.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090427/105.jpg



www.SideWinderComputers.com Conflict. Awesome site.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/loduwhcc12.html



kyle2020 said:


> johnny - can I have an internal shot please? Id like to see your pump placement



Sure Kyle, here ya go:


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 27, 2009)

I love seeing the hardware.
And thanks for the link but i am from Uk  No worries tho because i found them on scan.co.uk.
I am definitely going to have to get some of that "soundproofing" It looks good and I am optimistic about painting my case.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks ever so much johnny 

What temperatures do you get on your 260 with no intake on your case?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2009)

JM, that case looks great bro


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thanks ever so much johnny
> 
> What temperatures do you get on your 260 with no intake on your case?



I keep the card at 60% fan speed, depending on the ambient temp my idle temps range from 50-55C. Full load temps hit about 70-72C. I do have a fan right below the video card, check out my pics again. The whole reason I put the fan there was for the video card. Its a 90MM Noctua.


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> JM, that case looks great bro



thanks man, i just cant wait to get my first WC loop installed in that sucker.
I have my case colors picked out so far  Your gonna like this next build I do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> thanks man, i just cant wait to get my first WC loop installed in that sucker.
> I have my case colors picked out so far  Your gonna like this next build I do.



I bet I will, your antec 900 is great, I can only imagine what you will do with this case, gives you more possibilities.


----------



## AKlass (Apr 28, 2009)

Still rocking the Old emachines case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

AKlass said:


> Still rocking the Old emachines case
> [url]http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3548/cimg0527p.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/416/cimg0540.th.jpg[/URL]
> ...



haha thats awesome.  I had an old case from a HP that I was going to watercool.  Maybe still will do it later on, should be fun


----------



## AKlass (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanna do a Inverted atx mod on this case but it'll be wierd... Also the Nb fan is just screwed onto the NB with 2 screws because there was no threads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

AKlass said:


> I wanna do a Inverted atx mod on this case but it'll be wierd... Also the Nb fan is just screwed onto the NB with 2 screws because there was no threads



the hp i took apart i had to remove the rivets basically on the whole case to take off the CPU.  Its screwed in by the back.  The case if I watercool it wont have a back panel, but whatever it should just be fun lol.


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet I will, your antec 900 is great, I can only imagine what you will do with this case, gives you more possibilities.



well spoken my friend. This case is beggin for a WC loop(dual)  It will be nice to have a case I can actually work in-room wise. also Im prolly going to practice on this HX620 and sleeve all the wires individually in black sleeving white heat shrink. Just maybe.. a white interior on the case itself.... not sure yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> well spoken my friend. This case is beggin for a WC loop(dual)  It will be nice to have a case I can actually work in-room wise. also Im prolly going to practice on this HX620 and sleeve all the wires individually in black sleeving white heat shrink. Just maybe.. a white interior on the case itself.... not sure yet.



I want to practice sleeving on a cheapo PSU i have here, see how it comes out.  I'll have to order the stuff though


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

same here... Im gonna get my goodies  from performance-pcs





I have too


PEOPLE...... STOP USING  F!@KN IMGSHACK... NO ONE WANTS TO TAKE THE DUMBTEST OR WAIT FOR IT TO LOAD. KTHNX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

_jM said:


> same here... Im gonna get my goodies  from performance-pcs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Performance PCs has a bad rep around here don't now why. I ordered multiple time from them and it has gone flawless.  They even got me my i7 setup over from Friday to Saturday.  THe order was placed at 2pm as well.  I give them mad props and when I called them to make sure the order shipped they were super friendly and everybody I spoke to had a great sense of humor and was willing to help.  I like them personally and since they are only a few hours from me, depending on what I order, I save money on shipping big time.

Of course, like the service that Gary at Sidewinder puts out, I don't think there is any other.


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea.. I too love the fact that they are just a hop-skip and a jump away from me as well. I have never had a problem with my orders. Like you as well, every time I talk to them, great people with awesome attitudes. You know its a family owned/operated buisness right. I believe those kinda places are some of the best to deal with. I love the fact that every time I order anything over $200 they call me within 5 mins of submitting the order to make sure every thing is the way i need it.


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 28, 2009)

damn shoulda cleaned it before the pics...but here's lil-godly...don't look at the nicotine/cat hair dust 












yeah...I got no rear shield...got the motherboard open box on newegg....I don't understand why they didn't include the shield...oh well


----------



## douglatins (Apr 29, 2009)

Ongaku said:


> damn shoulda cleaned it before the pics...but here's lil-godly...don't look at the nicotine/cat hair dust
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25394&stc=1&d=1240928963
> 
> ...



OMG stop smoking and drown the cat!


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 29, 2009)

I quit smoking  I just haven't cleaned it in a month or so now. Doing that today


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 30, 2009)

douglatins said:


> OMG stop smoking and drown the cat!



Haha  I will just advice the first one.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

*LanParty Junior P45 in the house*


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dam that looks nice Cyber.


----------



## technicks (Apr 30, 2009)

Is it a nice board CD?
I am looking for a good Micro ATX board for a HTPC.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems okay so far. Had an issue trying to install the chipset drivers. Attempting to DL and install the ones from the DFI site now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice CD   I loved my 790 GX DFI board, almost identical layout


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Installing updates...80 of them...sheesh.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Installing updates...80 of them...sheesh.



Oh, I know that feeling! I did that all yesterday! Then SP1 that took about an hour to do, then SP2... lol..


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 1, 2009)

I will take photos of my randomly scattered computers... 
W00t 7 Images
My Dell Set up



My Sony Vaio Inside



My Old HP Laptop



Inside of my Dell Desktop



My Dell Laptop [Windows 7] connected to my 20" CRT



my Dell Rear



Another View of my Dell Laptop



My eMachine


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> I will take photos of my randomly scattered computers...
> W00t 7 Images
> My Dell Set up
> [url]http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/53/img0002eqg.th.jpg[/URL]
> ...



After seeing these. I got 1 word.. "upgrade?"


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 1, 2009)

_jM said:


> After seeing these. I got 1 word.. "upgrade?"



lol, I collect computers
I got my eMachine from a guy for free..
I got my Dell Desktop from my dad
I got my HP from a Job
I got my Dell Laptop from my dad when my HP died...
I got my vaio from my brother..he found it in the streets.

I wanna buy a computer but i aint got the money xD


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> lol, I collect computers
> I got my eMachine from a guy for free..
> I got my Dell Desktop from my dad
> I got my HP from a Job
> ...



lol, I was just messn with ya! We all know what its like to want something and being broke at the same time! Maybe you'll get lucky this year and be able to build one(by the way, when you do get a new PC... DONT buy a pre-built.. build it yourself. It will perform way better and be cheaper in the end!)

Ok guys heres my new baby. And she is a HUGE Bitch! I will be painting and modding a few things once I get the WC  parts in. Untill then, here she is... I found out that I can use the drive cages from my 900 so I can have another fan in the CM Cosmos (look at my jerry-rigged added cooling for the 280)lols..


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

I give the LP JR a thumbs up. I bumped the FSB from 333 to 400 no other change in BIOS and it's running like a champ. Showing good speed on the RAID array and in general acting like a big board


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2009)

JM you know that case has room for a WC setup   Go Water Cooling!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 1, 2009)

it may be a while till i build a computer..i have to let my current ones die xD


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> JM you know that case has room for a WC setup   Go Water Cooling!



Yes I do know that.. its one of the main reasons for getting this case. When I get soem extra cash for the WC loops, there will be a 360mm rad on the top inside with a push-pull fan array, and a 240mm rad in the 5.25 bays with another push-pull fan array as well. Along with black tygon tubing, EK 250mL res(or the 400ml, not sure yet) the new HK (775) the swiftech M2F NB block, and a block for this 280.. im not too sure on what vga block im gonna get and Im trying to decide on what pump(s) to buy aswell. Either way, if the WC Loops install the way i have it planned out to be. This will be a nice ass WC build.


Oh, and i have a friend that is going to powdercoat the inside a metalic red for just $50. And the top mesh and handles.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2009)

Update us on the WC loop for sure.  I'd like to see that powercoat, reckon that'd be nice.


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

I will.. When everything arrives. I promised a project log... so just keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2009)

JM, i must say that case is nice bro, good work man.  Now all you need is some nice cable sleeving


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> JM, i must say that case is nice bro, good work man.  Now all you need is some nice cable sleeving



thanks man As far as the cables go.. seeing as im not done with it, I just kinda tossed everything in there. When I get all the WC parts in, you wont be able to see the cables  I'll be cutting a hole just under the mobo where the main 24pin power connector is and routing it that way. Im just hoping to have mastered the art of cable sleeving by then Im sure i will, its not that hard.. just a pain in the ass.

 Just wait till I get the paint done along with my loop installed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2009)

_jM said:


> thanks man As far as the cables go.. seeing as im not done with it, I just kinda tossed everything in there. When I get all the WC parts in, you wont be able to see the cables  I'll be cutting a hole just under the mobo where the main 24pin power connector is and routing it that way. Im just hoping to have mastered the art of cable sleeving by then Im sure i will, its not that hard.. just a pain in the ass.
> 
> Just wait till I get the paint done along with my loop installed.



dude I can't wait   Keep us posted man.  When is your stuff going to be in?


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2009)

Heh...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 1, 2009)

thats the sexiest PC ever


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

Once upon a time... there was a boy.  His name was BiNGE 






Really not much has changed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2009)

nice binge, you got some better better shots of the way you mounted that rad???


----------



## Binge (May 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice binge, you got some better better shots of the way you mounted that rad???



Mounting???  What mounting?  It just sits on the table.


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Installing updates...80 of them...sheesh.



If you do that more often I'd suggest making some slipstreamed windows cd's/dvd's.
I know it saved me countless of hours. Look for nLite (XP) or vLite (Vista) for more info.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2009)

Binge,  hey just curious to see what NB cooler you use and if we could see pics.  I'm assuming it's aftermarket as everything on your system is custom.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 1, 2009)

no the heatsinks are stock on that board, and they rock!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Speaking of powdercoat 






I'll be transferring the guts from the techstation to the case today...soon as the LC parts arrive...


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Speaking of powdercoat
> 
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9154/pink011.jpg
> 
> I'll be transferring the guts from the techstation to the case today...soon as the LC parts arrive...



OMG THE PINK IT'S HURTING MY EYES!!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 1, 2009)

real men wear pink


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Speaking of powdercoat
> 
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9154/pink011.jpg
> 
> I'll be transferring the guts from the techstation to the case today...soon as the LC parts arrive...



oooo.. nice case.. how much did they charge for that coat?


----------



## Thrackan (May 1, 2009)

*I'm more a blue kinda guy*






Yeah I know it's a little off, it's the bleeding valve...





Sideshot, still love that window!





Just a stylish close-up 





Rad from the inside.





The lurrvely HeatKiller 3.0 LT





MCRES in action.

My CoolerMaster Centurion 590 fanboyness has grown
It now has all WC parts in the case!

The thing on the bottom is a 3x3.5" drive bay thing I had laying around, attached with Velcro.
On top of that is a brand new Swiftech MCP355 pump (absolutely love it!).
Suspended a Swiftech MCRES on the rear, and the Feser xChanger 240 rad is in the lower 6 1/2 drive bays.
1 UV stick on top and one white stick that I want to replace with another UV stick (or dump altogether since it doesn't add that much) out of sight at the front end of the drive bays.

The color in the pics is a lot more dramatic than it is in real life. There is actually a pretty good contrast between light and dark.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558778


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

^^^ 

Good job bro


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558783


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2009)

Damn! 4.5Ghz on 1.4V, thats a mighty nice clock!  What board is that in?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

the board is a 780i FTW.  

I's got perm. smile on face now! Damulta I love you sexy bass!!! Wait... no gay way


----------



## erocker (May 3, 2009)

Can that voltage go lower?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Can that voltage go lower?



Yeah, it probably can. Just running the tests to see what it can do high wise.. First night trials.. Work more on it later on.. Got another 10 day stretch coming up, so so much in so little time.. lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 3, 2009)

I'v just finished insulating and re-building my PC 

Hardware:

E52 or E85 or Q66
Gainward HD4870 GS 512MB
Cellshock PC2-8500 CL5
Gigabyte UD3R

Cooling: 

CPU: Single Stage Phase Change
Video Card: Stock Gainward HD4870 GS Cooler (2 fans)
RAM: Zalman 92mm Fan
Mobo: Scythe Ultra Kaze 133CFM (NB), Delta 70mm (I/O MOSFET), Delta 60mm (Top MOSFET).














I'll turn it on after I have lunch


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Schmexy 

Powdercoat for an average case is about $275 if I do it. This particular job cost me $310 because I had to buy $180 in paint...but now I have enough material for 2-3 pink cases 




















CNC aluminum


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

CD 

You made that thing look 

Fatguy, thats nice Phase set up. Can't wait ot see the numbers!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking system Cyber.


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2009)

It needs a white racing stripe Cyber lol

Your daughter is going to love you


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> the board is a 780i FTW.
> 
> I's got perm. smile on face now! Damulta I love you sexy bass!!! Wait... no gay way



I know you loves me

Cause I be a sexy man!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I know you loves me
> 
> Cause I be a sexy man!



Dude, getting this Chip made that 117hours at work last pay, worth it! lol... now this pay it's 130...


----------



## mlee49 (May 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> It needs a white racing stripe Cyber lol
> 
> Your daughter is going to love you



Dude what about a racing orange with dual white racing stripes?!  That would look awesome!!!


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Flyordie (May 3, 2009)

Got it back from DFI RMA Friday afternoon. ;-)  YAY


----------



## King Wookie (May 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah I know it's a little off, it's the bleeding valve...
> 
> 
> Sideshot, still love that window!
> ...



A question squire. Where lurks your harddrive/s? Love the setup though. The CM 590 is alot of case for the money.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

@Cold Storm
Congrats! I bet with some work you can bring that voltage down a teeny bit.

@cyber Druid
Can I be your daughter? 

@DOM
Did you build that phase change setup?

@everyone else
Amazing rigs guys.


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> A question squire. Where lurks your harddrive/s? Love the setup though. The CM 590 is alot of case for the money.



Beneath the pump, 3 HDD's in a tray attached with velcro to the bottom of the case.

Velcro is officially in my Modding Essentials list now


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2009)

Industrial Velcro is my friend. I've mounted rads, pumps, lights, PSUs, HDDs, PDDs, everything except a HS withit 

DOM that is a CRAZY set up. Tell me you are not running stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

JR, i've been super busy this weekend, hit me up on the cell, im leaving the house again today probably the whole day as well.


everyone else, awesome stuff.  CD, you rock dude


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @DOM
> Did you build that phase change setup?


no got someone to bulid me one 



CyberDruid said:


> Industrial Velcro is my friend. I've mounted rads, pumps, lights, PSUs, HDDs, PDDs, everything except a HS withit
> 
> DOM that is a CRAZY set up. Tell me you are not running stock


What you think  thats some nice work there


----------



## radaja (May 3, 2009)

Fatguy and DOM,where do you get(or find someone to build)those phase change units?
i think i want one.how much did they cost you guys?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

$700~$900
it was in another thread


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

radaja said:


> Fatguy and DOM,where do you get(or find someone to build)those phase change units?
> i think i want one.how much did they cost you guys?



fatguys not from the states so it well cost double to get it from where he got it and mine was 750


----------



## radaja (May 3, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

Drewmeister over at extremeoverclocking.com did mine


----------



## DaMulta (May 3, 2009)

DOM how fast is she running with the Quad?


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

need some settings cant get it to oc much


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

*Another victim on the techstation*

Dug through all my salvaged PC gear an put together a lil sumthin sumthiun for the TPU WCG team.






Fits block on a QX9650 churning away @ 4 Ghz





G Skill PI. I love those spreaders. DDR3 1600 CL7





My lil knock together rack





2 150GB V-raps in RAID0 and an MCR320





TT1200





It's running in the mid 40C range 20C ambient.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 5, 2009)

Looks nice CD! very nice! The CPU cooler looks like something I have also


----------



## Conflict0s (May 5, 2009)

Wowza, That's some nice salvaged pc gear going to a great cause.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2009)

Too bad the original GFX cards got wiped out...but the 8800GT is a solid Folder. I might perform a Druish rite on the Full moon to try and bring those HD48780X2's back from the grave


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

good going CD, we need all the help we can use.  Thanks a lot


----------



## Azma (May 6, 2009)

Here is my new project


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Here is my new project
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_PdK1S0N8Uhw/Sf3_hpzEDqI/AAAAAAAAAE0/d7aCEBBHKrI/s1600/DSCN8781.JPG
> 
> ...



says file not found


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, it shows that on every computer in the kitchen.. Even with my "special" password... lol..


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

It's a secret project.


----------



## Azma (May 7, 2009)

Now it whold be fixed


----------



## Thrackan (May 7, 2009)

The black/white theme is not entirely my thing, but it's been done pretty nicely!

Btw what's that fan on the last pic lying on the bottom of your case for?  You going to fit it on the Intel heatsink?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

That mofo is WHITE. I guess you are getting ready to paint that one panel with the sand marks. Looks to be a nice project


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

*SILLY PUTTY FTW*


----------



## crtecha (May 7, 2009)

How do you like that board DM?  I've been wanting to order one.  If I recall correctly I think you suggested it to me


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

I think the BIOS and with DDR3 needs some work. Other than that I do like how it's very easy to reset a bad cmos setting, I like the code readout on the board/ This also does post live Temps well if they are not -0......

So here it is my short review over the MSi GD70FX. They advertise DDR3-2000+ THAT'S A LIE! After 6 hours of hard core clocking I was only able to do 1m pi at 880Mhz just 20 of of hitting 1800 not 2000. To add to that I was using a set of Crucial 16000 that clearly will hit 2Ghz . Yet there is more! I had to order a 15 dollar stick of ram to FLASH a new bios that would take high speed Ram.

Then I installed my phase, and played around for a few hours. First thing to note is this board does not read - temps at all. 2ed I was not able to take my 955 past 4Ghz NO MATTER WHAT! Yet I was able to take my 955 to 4Ghz under volted from stock. Then all at once, 2 sticks of 16000 dead, then popped in the other stick, and set it at 1066Mhz to only see it die also....My 4890 cards will be in tomorrow YAY; I don't have anymore DDR3 to play with them.....FUN DAY ahead I have coming!

4Ghz stock voltage
http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/4Ghz.jpg
... Read More
880Mhz DDR3
http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/9.jpg


My DDR3 is working now after a reinstall of 7 today. IDK.....seems odd! I think the BIOS needs more time to mature!

There are muder amount of settings inside in thing. DO NOT EXPECT WINDOWS PROGRAMS. MSi hates Vitsa/7 and writing kool new tools for people to use......


----------



## crtecha (May 7, 2009)

Hmm thanks for the break down on the mobo.  I think I may pass on it.  I think I'm going to go for either another gigabyte or maybe a asus.

asus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131366
gigabyte
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128391

Those are the two I've been looking at this week.  I plan to order a new mobo next friday.


----------



## DaMulta (May 7, 2009)

It takes half a day to get from -52c(which what it gets down too really quick)
all the way down too -61-62c

GOD IT'S PUMPING THE HEAT IN THE ROOM NOW!

Can't wait too add two 4890 heaters.."opps" I mean HD4890 Video Cards


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

One of the reasons I stopped Phase Folding. Like running a blast furnace next to my legs


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2009)

Looking good D! I know I couldn't go Phase... The heat... by my.... No thank you!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 7, 2009)

That could seriously impact your seed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

@   	     #1842
azma666
*5 Posts*

looking good so far.  can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Alright guys get ready for it!

Aww crap how do I load image through the tpu loader?  :/ i have forgotten


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Alright guys get ready for it!
> 
> Aww crap how do I load image through the tpu loader?  :/ i have forgotten



just upload it by here 


http://techpowerup.org/


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just upload it by here
> 
> 
> http://techpowerup.org/



thats what i was looking for...  thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> thats what i was looking for...  thanks



anytime 

now where are the pics dammit


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

kk there you go!

Hah, its missing the motherboard  I'm sad.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 8, 2009)

looks sad with no motherboard, i bet your in so much pain ha


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

THAT RIG LOOKS KILLER DUDE!!

j/k what happened to your mobo bro?


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

I sent iRMA'd it to ASUS, it wasn't working properly. hah  Hopefully they hurry the hell up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I sent iRMA'd it to ASUS, it wasn't working properly. hah  Hopefully they hurry the hell up!



good luck bro, hope it gets back in no time


----------



## Duxx (May 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good luck bro, hope it gets back in no time



Yah, hopefully i get a new one too! hah


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Yah, hopefully i get a new one too! hah



I had to RMA my DFI board for my ex AMD rig and they sent me a new one so hopefully they send you a new one too


----------



## r1rhyder (May 8, 2009)

Nothing special here, but it's mine. 
I'm too lazy to sleeve.





By r1rhyder, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-05-07


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2009)

don't worry about sleeves, if it looks clean it's good whether sleeved or not.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 8, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Nothing special here, but it's mine.
> I'm too lazy to sleeve.
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5267/nr1u.jpg
> By r1rhyder, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-05-07



dang sick case! What does the front look like?


----------



## Binge (May 8, 2009)

It's a Lian Li Tyr-500 I think


----------



## r1rhyder (May 8, 2009)

Correct, Lian Li Tyr x500b
My first Lian Li case, and surely not my last





By r1rhyder, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-05-08


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2009)

they make nice cases n all, but they could be a little wider to compensate for the taller coolers out there. Seems the only ones that would fit the coolers im looking at are from NZXT and Cooler Master.


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Nothing special here, but it's mine.
> I'm too lazy to sleeve.
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5267/nr1u.jpg
> By r1rhyder, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-05-07




Nothing too special?!?!?!?!

Thats a awesome rig.  Man I dig that case


----------



## r1rhyder (May 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> they make nice cases n all, but they could be a little wider to compensate for the taller coolers out there. Seems the only ones that would fit the coolers im looking at are from NZXT and Cooler Master.



I don't know what coolers you are looking at, but they must be huge. My TRUE has 1"/25mm clearance from the side panel. The case is 8.8"/225mm wide. Room enough for any cooler I think. 



crtecha said:


> Nothing too special?!?!?!?!
> Thats a awesome rig.  Man I dig that case



Thanks crtecha, I really like the layout.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

*@ r1rhyder*

great case dude, looks good!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2009)

Lonnnng case is Long.

Holy crap that looks shooped. 

Sorry but these pics are going to get captioned and turned into internet memes...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Lonnnng case is Long.
> 
> Holy crap that looks shooped.
> 
> ...



the 2nd one is hilarious


----------



## r1rhyder (May 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys. That botton pic is funny, think theres a short somewhere or some voltage discontimuity.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## ShadowFold (May 9, 2009)

Very nice D! So I guess the 9800GTX didn't work for physx then?


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

IDK yet. 

I bet it does.....just have not have the chance yet....


LOL Cyber and YES YES YES to new Internet Memes!!!!WOOT omg......lol


----------



## sapetto (May 9, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! DaMulta 
Two beast standing right to you and willing to give them more F@H and gaming


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

sapetto said:


> GORGEOUS!!! DaMulta
> Two beast standing right to you and willing to give them more F@H and gaming



I BOINC PIE


No F@H/gaming man

ALL ABOUT THAT PIE!!!!!

PIE

*BOINC PIE*BOINC PIE!!!!!! 

ROFL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

you guys are hilarious


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Lonnnng case is Long.
> 
> Holy crap that looks shooped.
> 
> ...



LOL too funny man.  Don't poke fun of my computer!! 

Edit: Made it my background, thanks for the laughs. hah


----------



## _jM (May 9, 2009)

OK here she is.. this is my temp set up till I buy the WC parts I need... enjoy 

Here's a shot of my wiremanagement  (just for you CP!)

















Oh... and I took off the stock ugly ass EVGA sticker on the 280....


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2009)

Man... I wish i could get my rig looking that clean.






















My camera sucks


----------



## CyberDruid (May 9, 2009)

Wow the coils look they are strangling the tubes...somewhere between some kind of deep sea creature and fishnet stockings comes to mind


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Kind of creepy looking lol

I like!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2009)

Sexy tentacles. Of Death.


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Sexy tentacles. Of Death.



 That's a great name for it.  

for some reason I now have a wallpaper with latex and fishnets


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

lian li cases are just soo sexy.  But I agree with the tubing wrap being a bit too tight


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

_JM, thats one sexy case! Can't wait till you get water in it! 

PB, hey, it doesn't have to look "pretty" when your running water! But, it does look pretty neat!



Oh, CP, yeah Lian Li is sex when it comes to cases!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> _JM, thats one sexy case! Can't wait till you get water in it!
> 
> PB, hey, it doesn't have to look "pretty" when your running water! But, it does look pretty neat!
> 
> ...



yeah they are bro, they just look soo elegant, beautiful cases IMO


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Patty.. you noticed how i re-did all my wires in the case.... i did it just for you 




Cold Storm said:


> _JM, thats one sexy case! Can't wait till you get water in it!



Thanks man..  You and me both are waiting for WC! I need to sell some of what I have and make some extra cash so i can get the needed WC parts.. Almost had it all ordered monday and i forgot about the wife graduating from collage so I ended up spending the $$ on a new kitchen set for her.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Patty.. you noticed how i re-did all my wires in the case.... i did it just for you



dude I had totally missed that bro, it looks flawless    I absolutely love it.

heres an update of my rig 


The update consisted of the following.


Removed the HDD cage that was in the lower front of the case.  THis way the front lower intake fan has better flow and flows direclty towards the bottom part (video cards) of the case.

Second, I utilized the HDD cages that have the 120mm fans attached already from the Antec 900 case.  Those are the two LED fans now in the front of the cage.  However I only used one cage which is at the top most part of the case with my HDD mounted.  The other one I only used the fan. (pics coming soon so you understand)

So in reality, I think it looks much cleaner, much much better airflow, total of 3 front intake fans now, two exhaust, one up top, and the rear one.

I am going to work on getting something to cover up the area where the old HDD cage used to be although I did my best to hide the wires, something there to cover up will be nice


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Man.. pure sexyness patty! Your PC is a love & hate issue for me lol  I love seeing your PC, but then it makes me want WC soooo much more. This Cosmos is just crying out " Please please hurry the f!@k up and put some WC in muh belly"!


EDIT:  Just noticed Im getting close to the 1K post mark.. whooo hooo! ( joined back in June of 08, but didn't start posting untill August)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

that's unfair CP, you made me go to your thread for that update! lol. 

_JM, thats using the knoggin when it comes to the wife!  But, glad to hear she's graduated! 

Now, I'm waiting for the case from MM to come in, will be here next week, and then I'll order the water cooling.. Just want to have the case here, build it, and see what I really want to do.

_JM... man you ninja'ed that post!! I think i saw it blink 4 times while typing all this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Man.. pure sexyness patty! Your PC is a love & hate issue for me lol  I love seeing your PC, but then it makes me want WC soooo much more. This Cosmos is just crying out " Please please hurry the f!@k up and put some WC in muh belly"!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Just noticed Im getting close to the 1K post mark.. whooo hooo! ( joined back in June of 08, but didn't start posting untill August)



Thanks dude, yeah you need some WC dude, its not as bad as people make it seem I tell ya.  Just do it right the first time!  And congrats on your soon to be 1k posts   I'm almost at 6k, last April I only had about 60-70 posts max, look now!



Cold Storm said:


> that's unfair CP, you made me go to your thread for that update! lol.
> 
> _JM, thats using the knoggin when it comes to the wife!  But, glad to hear she's graduated!
> 
> ...




  dude, you know you wanted to look at it more than once anyways, so don't complain  


What case did you order from MM, I love their cases, perfect for WC


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

Lol.. god, you know I'm a picture Whor3 don't you!? 

I got the Pinnacle 24 - CYO. It should be here on Friday of next week! Just in time for my weekend off... well one day off..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. god, you know I'm a picture Whor3 don't you!?
> 
> I got the Pinnacle 24 - CYO. It should be here on Friday of next week! Just in time for my weekend off... well one day off..



Yes I do know that dude, and just for you here is a comarison pic of before and after 

ANd dude that case you bought is awesome, fit rads beautifully and the rest of the WC gear as well 

Before






After







Do ya like????


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> _JM, thats using the knoggin when it comes to the wife!  But, glad to hear she's graduated!
> _JM... man you ninja'ed that post!! I think i saw it blink 4 times while typing all this!



Lol... Yea I had to do something for her to let her know that me and the boys are proud of her.. plus, now she cant bitch..as much... when I spend $700+ on my custom loop!

LOL i did ninja that shit.. I kept thinking of things to say.. Im burn out in my old age.. (or I should say Im a burnout lol )




Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude, yeah you need some WC dude, its not as bad as people make it seem I tell ya.  Just do it right the first time!  And congrats on your soon to be 1k posts
> dude, you know you wanted to look at it more than once anyways, so don't complain



I know its not hard.. I have done 3 rigs in the past for friends and such.. I just want to get the goods in soo bad this week. But now I have to reimburse what I lost out on buying the wife's present.  And you are right, I do love looking at your PC.. its a f'n  great rig bro



> I'm almost at 6k, last April I only had about 60-70 posts max, look now!



 hmmm.... Postwhore? LOL  (j/k)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I like that change! Very much so! 

Yeah, I wanted to have something different... I really like the Tj-07 case from LL, but seen to much of them done and same way... So, try something different.. 


Live feed for the win! 

_JM.. well thats good that you have "leeway" when it comes to the set-up!


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Oh yea CP... you should put in another UV CC in the bottom of the case, that way you can get a little more color out of that UV Blue fluid 

lolss.. I had that same desk a while back... POS its never sturdy enough. You should get  one of those desks with the glass top. Im getting one too, its shaped in an L so i can set the LCD in the corner and my PC on one side with my printer on the other.. also would make a great place to do co...nvm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Oh yea CP... you should put in another UV CC in the bottom of the case, that way you can get a little more color out of that UV Blue fluid



thats what I am going to do soon.  I want to get a aluminum plate to fill the gap in the back of where the HDD cage used to be.  Problaby put a UV reactive logo or something.  The kit brings two lights.  use one for the logo on the plate, and use one for the tubing.  We'll see how that works out.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I am going to do soon.  I want to get a aluminum plate to fill the gap in the back of where the HDD cage used to be.  Problaby put a UV reactive logo or something.  The kit brings two lights.  use one for the logo on the plate, and use one for the tubing.  We'll see how that works out.



or.. you could get like 2 sets of the 4 inchers and put those little basterds anywhere you want. I heard the A.C. Ryan's are the brightest.. also if you buy from performance-pcs you can have the option of 8 inch CCs too. Just a little FYI


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> or.. you could get like 2 sets of the 4 inchers and put those little basterds anywhere you want. I heard the A.C. Ryan's are the brightest.. also if you buy from performance-pcs you can have the option of 8 inch CCs too. Just a little FYI



yes thats what I want to buy, a set of 4".  BTW my UV lights now are AC Ryans and I bought them at Performance PCS


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2009)

Man I really wish I could post my girls rig for you guys...Im sure you'd like it, but I cant until the 12th. As for know you can admire my sig and imagine how sexy it is


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

DAMN YOU SP! you need to change that title for one... But DAMN YOU! I really can't wait for the 12! It's marked on my calender!! 12:01 you gotta post it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> DAMN YOU SP! you need to change that title for one... But DAMN YOU! I really can't wait for the 12! It's marked on my calender!! 12:01 you gotta post it!



I agree  @ 12:02 we'll be knocking on your door if you haven't posted it, we'll make u post the pics


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2009)

Thats fine...I can get them up and ready prior to 11:59, so I can just wait in the ready position...maybe Ill wait for the live view to kick in a few times though....who knows


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Thats fine...I can get them up and ready prior to 11:59, so I can just wait in the ready position...maybe Ill wait for the live view to kick in a few times though....who knows



live view?  Lost me there


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2009)

Whatever the thingy is that just flashed your post to me.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2009)

Did some re-tubing today. Also, finally got a picture of my damn cpu info 

*Before*







*Drained*





*Some gunk... all clean now.*  





*Stepping info, woooo! (Cool picture huh!?!)*





*All done.*





Out tubing to the rad is about 3-4 inches shorter and the in tubing is about an inch shorter. Also re-positioned the block so the in and out fittings were positioned RIGHT.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2009)

Jonny, that looks nice and clean man! very nice. Awesome pictures!


----------



## Duxx (May 10, 2009)

I love the white.. I definitely need some white cathodes.  Fresh as hell! hah nice comp man.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I'm a big fan of being able to SEE the hardware, white cathodes are neato.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

*Night shots*

I love my white Cold Cathodes, I also love these Xiggy XLR's too


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

the white cathodes make that rig what it is.  Of course no bashing, the rig is nice with or without the cathodes.  But the white really makes it shine


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Thats why Im prolly NOT going to paint this case. Its so nice as is, now a nice red&black powder coat would be nice. Im going to try a hand at polishing the metal and see what it looks like and then decide on the painting idea.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

Just cleaned mine up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Thats why Im prolly NOT going to paint this case. Its so nice as is, now a nice red&black powder coat would be nice. Im going to try a hand at polishing the metal and see what it looks like and then decide on the painting idea.



You mean like your Antec 900?  That case was nice.  Keep us posted on the polishing, I have a feeling that'll look cool.  

Hey question, what did you do with your Antec 900??



erocker said:


> Just cleaned mine up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/bigshot.jpg



dude that looks great man, talk about using the less possible tubing.  Awesome!


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2009)

what are the rocker switches for?


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> what are the rocker switches for?



It's a Zalman ZM-MFC1 Fan Controller.  It does nothing but fill the bay and look cool.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You mean like your Antec 900?  That case was nice.  Keep us posted on the polishing, I have a feeling that'll look cool.
> 
> Hey question, what did you do with your Antec 900??
> 
> ...



The 900 is sitting on the floor behind me collecting dust waiting for a new mobo/cpu/ram

@ erocker: How hot does your 280run? Mine idles around 48-52c and load temps around 80c.. I was wondering if yours was about the same so I can understand weather my temps are "normal"  Thanks in advance


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> The 900 is sitting on the floor behind me collecting dust waiting for a new mobo/cpu/ram



  Mine too!  I just don't know what fans too put in it since Im using the two front cages/fans on my Thermal take.  Well both fans, only one cage.  I just used the fan of one cage.  Maybe I can custom mount the HDD into the 900 for my next build  

Just go crazy with it maybe something good comes out of it.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> @ erocker: How hot does your 280run? Mine idles around 48-52c and load temps around 80c.. I was wondering if yours was about the same so I can understand weather my temps are "normal"  Thanks in advance



Mine is a 260 and idles at 38c.  I know someone with a GTX 280 and they get the same temps as yourself.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

LOL  same here im using 1 cage and both fans also. well maybe just the 1 cage I forgot Im using the xlrs now. But man those cages com in handy, If I could fit both in and have 3 fan-cages in the front.. hmm that gives me an idea and take off the hdd silencers and pop in the other cage and use the hdd inside on of them... decisions decisions... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> LOL  same here im using 1 cage and both fans also. well maybe just the 1 cage I forgot Im using the xlrs now. But man those cages com in handy, If I could fit both in and have 3 fan-cages in the front.. hmm that gives me an idea and take off the hdd silencers and pop in the other cage and use the hdd inside on of them... decisions decisions... lol



go for it dude, you can always put it back if you don't like it.

Do it and post pics


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)




----------



## CDdude55 (May 10, 2009)

Looks nice outside the case.^


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

DaMulta, did you use that wine for the loops fluid? Looks like it!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah he did


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> DaMulta, did you use that wine for the loops fluid? Looks like it!



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93885


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

D thats awesome dude lol.

The 4ghz that you did with the 955 was with Phase?


----------



## DaMulta (May 10, 2009)

yes with NB at 3200, and HT at 2600(altho I need to rasie that)I'm also in a 64bit os/


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2009)

I thought you were supposed to use burgundy with a 64 bit OS


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

Imagine a loop full of jack or jager


----------



## DrPepper (May 10, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Imagine a loop full of jack or jager



Imagine at a lan party and when you win you can take a victory sip


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

I bet you your room stinks of alcahol


----------



## DrPepper (May 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I bet you your room stinks of alcahol



Mine's use to until it was overpowered by the smell of sickness.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Mine's use to until it was overpowered by the smell of sickness.



Tasty.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

I'll give you a sweet ATi X600 PCI-E if you drink it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)




----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

Why the sadface CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why the sadface CP?



where did my video cards go???


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

oh crap, i found them


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

Well, I opened up CCC to check my temps since I haven't done so in a very long time.  I run the cards 100% default.  Fan speed/clocks etc.

I find that my top card the Visiontek 4870 is idling at 97ºc!!!!! .  I check the fan, and the fan is spinning.  So i'm like WTF!!  

Well then this leads to the above picture, and then once I disassemble the card, I find this and it completely explains the really high temps.







While I was at it, I switched the hotter running card (visiontek) to the bottom and put the Sapphire 4870 (better cooler) to the top.  Now the rig looks cleaner as they are in slots 1 & 2 not 1 & 3.

Here is  the final result.  Temps are now in the 50's for both with fan speeds at 20%.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2009)

Crap man!  You shouldn't farm dirt in the same room as your PC!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Crap man!  You shouldn't farm dirt in the same room as your PC!



  i edited that post.  added some stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2009)

I can see the display on the motherboard again   It displays temps while in windows, good to see them when you are gaming and stuff and can't see them on your monitor


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2009)

Before:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1297587&postcount=1426

After Rebuild, here´s my new Rig










i know i need to remove all the fingerprints :shadedshu
just finished today

please tell me what u think,




thx


----------



## IINexusII (May 10, 2009)

very nice indeed

heres mine, budget build, now needs some mods. planning black paint and some holes for cable management


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 10, 2009)

Whoa chicken! Looks like something died in that pic, thats crazy dirty man!


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> very nice indeed
> 
> heres mine, budget build, now needs some mods. planning black paint and some holes for cable management
> 
> http://i63.servimg.com/u/f63/12/63/45/10/img_3910.jpg



do some powedercoating, looks awesome !


----------



## IINexusII (May 10, 2009)

lol watch it when ive modded it


----------



## crtecha (May 10, 2009)

did a little mod this weekend 
before                                                        after


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

A small hole that makes a tonne of difference - very nice!


----------



## theorw (May 10, 2009)

Nice hole indeed!
Out of curiosity,how is the 2nd 4850 performing there on the 2nd(x4 or x8?) slot?
What 3dmark do u get?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

*@ n0tiert*
that looks good, but if you can get a shot without flash and good lighting it'll look a lot better, the flash is reflecting all over the case and tubing wrap.  However the components itself look good bro   Good job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Whoa chicken! Looks like something died in that pic, thats crazy dirty man!



yeah bro, my house is very very dusty as you see 



n0tiert said:


> do some powedercoating, looks awesome !



I agree, powdercoating is the way to go  



kyle2020 said:


> A small hole that makes a tonne of difference - very nice!



I made a few on my antec 900 and it was  a huge difference!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

Crtecha I see you finally learned that camera angle all of us Cable Gurus use . 23 degree tilt away from the mess 

But seriously that hole is the beginning of great things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Crtecha I see you finally learned that camera angle all of us Cable Gurus use . 23 degree tilt away from the mess
> 
> But seriously that hole is the beginning of great things.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> please tell me what u think,
> ...


I am liking the silver coils  over the red fluid. That's seldom seen and fits the silver and black of the case. Cylinder res looks right at home too. I am not a fan of the blue tool-less clips on the optical bay...IMO the case would look more "thematic" in the color scheme if those were removed (or red). 

I've got that same case sitting on shelf here waiting for some action.


----------



## n0tiert (May 11, 2009)

@chicken patty,

yeeah will try make better pics next time....... 
thx 


@CyberDruid

yeeah i´m thinking of given the hdd clips a black or a red paintjob,
also i found these at the coolermaste shop.nl




they are from the HAF model
since i run out of 3mm sleeve i will go for the 24pin connector too
the case is not fully done yet, but i need to safe some bucks first coz my F#@K tv broke this weekend.... well at least this one worked 10 years now....  

Samsung LE-40A616A3F LCD-TV (102 cm)





ordered and not only for watching TV 

thx


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Before:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1297587&postcount=1426
> 
> ...




I think


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, I opened up CCC to check my temps since I haven't done so in a very long time.  I run the cards 100% default.  Fan speed/clocks etc.
> 
> I find that my top card the Visiontek 4870 is idling at 97ºc!!!!! .  I check the fan, and the fan is spinning.  So i'm like WTF!!
> 
> ...



I have seen worse last week.
Cleaned out a friends PC cause it was being weird. First up was a graphics card with about the same amount of dust as yours, but then...
This cooler has a radial fan inside...
It did NOT move any air anymore , totally clogged with dog hair, dust and smoke residu... And they wondered why it was slow, the CPU was downclocking itself because of the heat 

I ended up cleaning almost about a tennis ball worth of dust from just the graphics card and the CPU cooler.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I think
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/jizzed.jpg



The Alarm goes off and I....


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

*Here is mine a month ago when i was lloking for a new case...*

And the 3rd pic is the current state...Whatever i like them both!


----------



## crtecha (May 11, 2009)

pretty slick lookin rig dude


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

Thanks!In or out of the case?


----------



## crtecha (May 11, 2009)

Looks good both ways  but the shot of it inside your case is really sick.


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

Thanks man!UV does wonders!BTW the green fan is leaving as soon as i get my XIGMATEK fans...The red ones with the white leds...Then i ll put it on the GALLERY!


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> Thanks man!UV does wonders!BTW the green fan is leaving as soon as i get my XIGMATEK fans...The red ones with the white leds...Then i ll put it on the GALLERY!



Did you paint those slots or are they UV sensitive out of the box? Looks nice!


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

No no i didnt paint them.Its DFI LANPARTY THEME that comes with  UV REACTIVE SLOTS!
But i am thinking in the near future to buy some UV colors and put some here and there...
The possibilities of apply are unlimited!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 11, 2009)

Well my comp hasn't changed much since I built it on Jan. 9 of this year except it's dustier now!!!  Here's some non-dusty pics from shortly after I got a little cable management in place.


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

56k Warning! 

Finally got me where I want to be, try not to spend anymore  . Will get these up in the Case Gallery soon


----------



## crtecha (May 11, 2009)

Alex she's a beaut for sure.   Makes me want to pick up some white cathodes or LED's.  Do you use filters for your fans or did you recently clean the inside?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 11, 2009)

what about the second AAKS? 

I want that case. now.


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

WOW GREAT LIGHTING!So thats the SNIPER!I was gonna grab it but  found HAF for 125 euros so...
What fans are those????(Not the 200mm)


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Alex she's a beaut for sure.   Makes me want to pick up some white cathodes or LED's.  Do you use filters for your fans or did you recently clean the inside?



All intakes have filters on them. One of the reasons i got this case.

Also wired up a relay switch so that the LED control switch turns of my cathodes too 



kyle2020 said:


> what about the second AAKS?
> 
> I want that case. now.



Decided against it, it will give me no benefit. 



theorw said:


> WOW GREAT LIGHTING!So thats the SNIPER!I was gonna grab it but  found HAF for 125 euros so...
> What fans are those????(Not the 200mm)



140mm Bottom Fan: http://www.akasa.co.uk/akasa_english/spec_page/fans/spec_ak_195_bl.htm
120mm Rear Fan: http://www.akasa.co.uk/akasa_english/spec_page/fans/spec_ak_191_bl.htm


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

Thanks dude.Are u satisfied with their dB?


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> Thanks dude.Are u satisfied with their dB?



what dB 

Yeah they are REALLY quiet, but I have them connected up to the Snipers fan controller anyway, the 200mms are louder at full speed.

But on slowest setting I can here the HDD spinning!


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

Nice pics Alex. Only thing I could say is drop the blue leds to keep 1 scheme.


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Nice pics Alex. Only thing I could say is drop the blue leds to keep 1 scheme.



That would require modding the leds on the snipers 200m fans which I dont want to do.

I like the white cathodes and blue led fan mix


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> That would require modding the leds on the snipers 200m fans which I dont want to do.
> 
> I like the white cathodes and blue led fan mix



It's not bad, don't get me wrong  Just my opinion.


----------



## theorw (May 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> what dB
> 
> Yeah they are REALLY quiet, but I have them connected up to the Snipers fan controller anyway, the 200mms are louder at full speed.
> 
> But on slowest setting I can here the HDD spinning!



Yes the fan controller of the is great!
I found this:http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.805118

and this:http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.809415
(dont mind the greek shop,just look the fan)

But i have to decide which to choose for my case's theme...I think the yellow will fit better with the UV of the mobo...
The 140mm is good too though...IDK...


----------



## DreamSeller (May 11, 2009)

wish i had my camera when i get it i'll post back here 
ps nice rigs


----------



## gogx (May 11, 2009)

Got the Mobo like a month ago. Didnt do the cables yet!

http://img.techpowerup.org/090511/DSC01717_1425.jpg


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 11, 2009)

alexp999, What camera are you using?


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> alexp999, What camera are you using?



Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3

Why?


----------



## FilipM (May 11, 2009)

Alex, can you fit a side 200mm without interfeering with the Xigmatek?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 11, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3
> 
> Why?



Because it takes better pictures than the one I used. I was using a 5mp HP photosmart miniature and I the pics come out warped a bit...not good for close ups.

I'm looking to buy one that takes good pics and the pics of your rig are clear and even...btw your rig is indeed sexy!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 11, 2009)

White lights ftw! Looking awesome alex!


----------



## alexp999 (May 11, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Alex, can you fit a side 200mm without interfeering with the Xigmatek?



Oh yes! 

I will probably get one, when they come out


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

White and Blue FTW!!
Nice rig Alex!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

Ordered a Canon Powershot last night, expect sexy pics of my rig soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> *Here is mine a month ago when i was lloking for a new case...*
> 
> And the 3rd pic is the current state...Whatever i like them both!



I must say now it looks pretty good, I like it 



alexp999 said:


> 56k Warning!
> 
> Finally got me where I want to be, try not to spend anymore  . Will get these up in the Case Gallery soon
> ]




Alex that is gorgeous dude, you should be proud of owning a rig that nice


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2009)

Alex, I woke up from a nap, and was really WOKEN up when I saw your case. Sweet looking man! 

Everyone's case that is shown on this thread is great looking in their own since. Shadow, I can't wait to see that rig with the camera! Woot!

Man, now my case needs to be here!


----------



## BrooksyX (May 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Alex, I woke up from a nap, and was really WOKEN up when I saw your case. Sweet looking man!
> 
> Everyone's case that is shown on this thread is great looking in their own since. Shadow, I can't wait to see that rig with the camera! Woot!
> 
> Man, now my case needs to be here!



Agreed! Alex's case looks awesome!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 56k Warning!
> 
> Finally got me where I want to be, *try not to spend anymore * . Will get these up in the Case Gallery soon
> 
> ...



Famous last words...You're only taking a break...you'll find something to do on it

I like the stark open look of the build.


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Check out what I got today... Titanium X-Fi Also added some more lighting to the Motherboard.... yup I said Motherboard... check it out...



















I added some white LED's behind the mobo at the top and bottom. 
The LEDs at the top aren't that noticeable but the ones at the bottom really set it off
I know its not that big of a change in what I just posted yesterday, just wanted to share with TPU!

I hope you guys like it!

EDIT: I forgot to take a night shot in the dark. I will do that now so you can see the LEDs better 

Night shot


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

dude JM , your rig is sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Nice lighting effect


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2009)

_JM, you've given me more things to think about!! Sweet looking man! Very swet!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

I've had three Abit mobos with LED backlighting built into them. My favorite modder mobos...instant bling  Backlit mobos look badass.


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude JM , your rig is sweeeeeeeeeeeet!





CyberDruid said:


> Nice lighting effect



Thank you ladies... whoops.. I mean gentlemen!  
With this new rig I want my lighting to be a little more subtle than usually. Most of the time I have the 12 inch CC in red or blue. I fell in love with the white and these Xiggy Xlrs so I picked up some more white LEDs and did what you see. Eventually there will be more added behind the mobo and I will remove the 15 inch white CC at the top and just use the LEDs for all of my lighting. Right now I have my power cable, 2 satas, and some other random wiring going through the hole behind the mobo. Im going to cut 1 more hole just for the SATA's and my cables for the VGA just to clean it up a bit more.



Cold Storm said:


> _JM, you've given me more things to think about!! Sweet looking man! Very swet!


Well thank you Cold... Im glad to give you a bit of inspiration... makes me all warm and fuzzy inside  



CyberDruid said:


> I've had three Abit mobos with LED backlighting built into them. My favorite modder mobos...instant bling  Backlit mobos look badass.


Thats kinda where I got the idea from. that and what I just posted above.


----------



## largon (May 12, 2009)

Yesterday my rig was dismantled and drying off in the sauna. 
Sorry, didn't take a pic. 

It certainly brought a tad of excitement into the evening when the CPU waterblock outlet tube somehow managed to _fall off_ right in the middle of a Left 4 Dead session. HD4890 and X-Fi got literally soaked. Water under the GDDR chips. 

Yay. 
:\

Looks like everything works, though. Which is rather unbelievable as I actually didn't notice the "leak" right away but after some 30mins and *a restart(!!)*.


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

largon said:


> Yesterday my rig was dismantled and drying off in the sauna.
> Sorry, didn't take a pic.
> 
> It certainly brought a tad of excitement into the evening when the CPU waterblock outlet tube somehow managed to _fall off_ right in the middle of a Left 4 Dead session. HD4890 and X-Fi got literally soaked. Water under the GDDR chips.
> ...



So... the hose came off and gushed on your gfx and all?
Thank god distilled water isn't a good conductor...


----------



## SK-1 (May 12, 2009)

You really did luck out. I like to use this kind of coolant. http://www.xoxide.com/primoice-nonc...n=FROOG&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Shopping


----------



## largon (May 12, 2009)

Yup. 

*Thrackan*,
When I opened the sidepanel CPU block outlet tube was completely off the barb. I have no idea how that could happen as that piece of tube is Tygon 7/16" and the barb is a 1/2" EK high-flow fitting. It's a pretty tight fit. So tight that it has been fine _without a hose clamp_ for 2 years in 3 different systems. I guess the tube must have gotten loose as it slightly touches the case sidepanel which is mounted by sliding it on.


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

largon said:


> Yup.
> 
> *Thrackan*,
> When I opened the sidepanel CPU block outlet tube was completely off the barb. I have no idea how that could happen as that piece of tube is Tygon 7/16" and the barb is a 1/2" EK high-flow fitting. It's a pretty tight fit. So tight that it has been fine _without a hose clamp_ for 2 years in 3 different systems. I guess the tube must have gotten loose as it slightly touches the case sidepanel which is mounted by sliding it on.



Gotta say I'm pretty happy with my screw-in fittings. Maybe the tubing got old and lost its stretch?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for the Delay fellas, it's been a few days since I had any good sleep and I fell out at like 9PM last nicht so I missed the 12AM deadline.

Anyways Images of her rig as promised







Inside





Wire Management





A peek in the side


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

OK I have to admit the HAF is not as ugly in your pics as I had pictured the case from reviews...
Pretty nice cabling too.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> OK I have to admit the HAF is not as ugly in your pics as I had pictured the case from reviews...
> Pretty nice cabling too.



Be sure you realize this is the mini HAF, or 922, versus the 933 HAF that has been out for a bit. Reviews for this just hit the air today.


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Be sure you realize this is the mini HAF, or 922, versus the 933 HAF that has been out for a bit. Reviews for this just hit the air today.



Figures, I suspected something like that. It's a lot less of the "jerrycan" model that the big HAF is.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

I agree, and to be honest it isnt all that much smaller than the HAF933. Was a real pleasure to build in.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Looks "MilSpec"

Very neat installation.


----------



## Frizz (May 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry for the Delay fellas, it's been a few days since I had any good sleep and I fell out at like 9PM last nicht so I missed the 12AM deadline.
> 
> Anyways Images of her rig as promised
> 
> ...



Sigh pics of midtowers like this makes me regret buying my antec 1200. The 1200 is a good case and all but its not very convenient, you need extended cables for some PSU's and the motherboard tray has no opening for a backplate meaning I always gotta take out the motherboard when im cleaning or replacing tim.

You have an awesome rig there.

I will trade my antec 1200 to anyone who has a mid tower equivelant of it .


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

randomflip said:


> Sigh pics of midtowers like this makes me regret buying my antec 1200. The 1200 is a good case and all but its not very convenient, you need extended cables for some PSU's and the motherboard tray has no opening for a backplate meaning I always gotta take out the motherboard when im cleaning or replacing tim.
> 
> You have an awesome rig there.
> 
> I will trade my antec 1200 to anyone who has a mid tower equivelant of it .



I had a 900 so I sorta feel your pain. Aslo the length of PSU wires needed was surprizing to me as well. The OCZ she has has caused issues with building before, namely the 8-pin CPU lead. Overall I really like the HAF 922, and its going to be like $10 less than the HAF 933, and as you can tell , the 922 is a bit less obtrusive IMO.


----------



## Frizz (May 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I had a 900 so I sorta feel your pain. Aslo the length of PSU wires needed was surprizing to me as well. The OCZ she has has caused issues with building before, namely the 8-pin CPU lead. Overall I really like the HAF 922, and its going to be like $10 less than the HAF 933, and as you can tell , the 922 is a bit less obtrusive IMO.



I can tell. After upgrading my system specs and spending time making the insides of my PC look neat and tidy, I've been looking for big open windows for display, hence my modded side panel. I'd probably most likely do an acrylic window mod if I were to buy a haf 922 or maybe just get the cm sniper amd dragon version. 

The 8pin on my hx 620 watt doesn't reach at all, also you can see that the front fans have an almost impossible red and black cable to hide, I've used too much wiring loom it looks messier than cleaner. The way the PSU is placed is a horror, there's no air holes for it to be mounted the right way to allow the PSU to breathe. instead, it has to be mounted upside down which made wiring even more of a hassle.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 12, 2009)

I think you have done a good job with the cable management, considering.

How many people would pay that little bit extra cash for a case, if the interior was painted black?
I would LOVE the HAF 922 if it had a black interior. I know you can spray it yourself but personally when I am paying that much for a case, I don't feel like i should have to take that bigger risk in messing it up.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> I think you have done a good job with the cable management, considering.
> 
> How many people would pay that little bit extra cash for a case, if the interior was painted black?
> I would LOVE the HAF 922 if it had a black interior. I know you can spray it yourself but personally when I am paying that much for a case, I don't feel like i should have to take that bigger risk in messing it up.



I completely agree the inside should have been black like the sniper or the 933, but hey coolermaster has to save that $10 somewhere...lol


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2009)

cry.... Im at work. Having to use the phone.. To many people around to use the network password...  and sneeky you show it now!!! Cry... O well.. Something i gotta wait till 7 about.. Lol...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> cry.... Im at work. Having to use the phone.. To many people around to use the network password...  and sneeky you show it now!!! Cry... O well.. Something i gotta wait till 7 about.. Lol...



Sorry CS my brain said wait up till midnight, but the body shut down long before, I woke up at close to 4AM and was like F*@# I missed the midnight showing. I then rolled over and said to myself oh well you guys could wait a few more hours


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2009)

I'm glad to see CM dropped the 230mm fans, obtrusive to say the least.  

Confucius say:





> Cooling is not measured by the size of your fan.





EDIT:  Price point on the 922?


----------



## crtecha (May 12, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I can tell. After upgrading my system specs and spending time making the insides of my PC look neat and tidy, I've been looking for big open windows for display, hence my modded side panel. I'd probably most likely do an acrylic window mod if I were to buy a haf 922 or maybe just get the cm sniper amd dragon version.
> 
> The 8pin on my hx 620 watt doesn't reach at all, also you can see that the front fans have an almost impossible red and black cable to hide, I've used too much wiring loom it looks messier than cleaner. The way the PSU is placed is a horror, there's no air holes for it to be mounted the right way to allow the PSU to breathe. instead, it has to be mounted upside down which made wiring even more of a hassle.
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9919/img0906bcx.jpg




Make your own air holes then reroute all your cabling behind your motherboard tray.

Thats what I did.  It only took a few minutes and made a world of difference.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Make your own air holes then reroute all your cabling behind your motherboard tray.
> 
> Thats what I did.  It only took a few minutes and made a world of difference.



Very true. In my 900 I cut a big hole with a dremel and flipped mine. Still had to route my 8-pin in a similar fashon on a few DFI's even after the flip.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 12, 2009)

Ah, ill never forget my 900. Besides the awful stock C.M, it was the best case ive ever had - heres mine after cutting etc:







My first modding attempt too. Kinda wish id have kept her now 

She belongs to wasley now. Oh and the PSU spot had a 14cm ish hole cut so I could safely flip the PSU


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 12, 2009)

oh! blue leds in a GFX card!!
nice work kyle


----------



## Conflict0s (May 12, 2009)

Yea I love the work, especially the hole to nip the PSU cables straight into the back of the case.


----------



## largon (May 12, 2009)

28 hours after the flood: 






And everything works!


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2009)

Get that reorganised!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

WOW largon thats pretty epic to just blow a tube off a fitting at full go, that would be water everywhere! Glad to hear it all dried out and got back into action OK.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2009)

He has a sauna!!!  It's not all bad for him.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 12, 2009)

Very lucky indeed largon. Nice specs too


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 12, 2009)

Largon, why didn't you use those W/C holes they provided?


----------



## largon (May 12, 2009)

The tubing holes would only restrict me from pulling the loop if I need to. 
Now that tubes run through the case fan hole, which I wouldn't use anyways, I can remove the whole loop through the hole without breaking 'n' draining it, and I can keep the sidepanel on.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2009)

Amazing save.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2009)

Sneeky.. My God I love that case!!! I bet your not selling that sexy thing!!
Great wiring man. Top notch!


Largon... Sweet save man! Glad to see everything is good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2009)

largon said:


> Yesterday my rig was dismantled and drying off in the sauna.
> Sorry, didn't take a pic.
> 
> It certainly brought a tad of excitement into the evening when the CPU waterblock outlet tube somehow managed to _fall off_ right in the middle of a Left 4 Dead session. HD4890 and X-Fi got literally soaked. Water under the GDDR chips.
> ...



remember over time hoses will stretch.  I used 7/16th too with 1/2" barbs and it never came off during a few months of use, but 3 years, it'll stretch.    Glad everything worked out ok for you bro, you are lucky.  




sneekypeet said:


> Sorry for the Delay fellas, it's been a few days since I had any good sleep and I fell out at like 9PM last nicht so I missed the 12AM deadline.
> 
> Anyways Images of her rig as promised
> 
> ...





that looks very nice dude, Coolermasters have great potential for cablemanagement!!!


----------



## _jM (May 13, 2009)

Your right CP, I have found out that Cooler Master cases are some of the easiest to work with as far as cable management goes

On another note, I mounted the top fans on the outside of the case so you can't see them and the mesh hide's em real good, and I changed em to the 3 speed ANTEC's I have so I could put it on low setting.. much quieter. I also re-did my LED's under the mobo so that its "just right".( I had "too much" light at the top, so thats another reason for using non-led fans up top) Any way here's a little update on what I did.




I think its the perfect amount of light


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

@ JM, dude looks even better, can you take a shot of the fans now throught the mesh, see how they look?

But yeah man you've done one heck of a job with that rig bro, props to you


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

_JM, that does look sweet! Could be the right amount of light... Ever thought of the led's on the side to light it up??


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

XP takes to long to install!




Add dice add speed which saves time! lol










999!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

LMAO..  Nice one D!!! Very nice!


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Are they custom made blocks for the GPUs?

Are you just mod the stock cooler to work alongside a block?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

Custom Cut the Stock cooler to fit Maze 4/5 on them. From the way it looks

Edit.. Wait.. it looks like he took the stock cooler off, then tore it apart to leave the bottom part/ fan onto the card, and the heatsink able to switch between what he wants..


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

Maze4/5 works with all hd4890 cards like that. The center block that comes with the hd4890 comes out, and you just install the maze block onto it.

No ripping or cutting, you just unscrew the cover.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

So you just took the cover of the stock cooler, unscrewed the heatsink inside the cooler and then fitted the block?

Which means GPU is watercooled, VRM and RAM is air cooled, right?


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

Yep, I did the same thing with my x1950XTX, 2900XT, and now these cards.

But these are winecooled lol


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2009)

To tell the truth.. Even if I went water... I'd only water teh core.. Full blocks tend to draw more heat onto the card then what is needed.. OR at lease what I feel.. Your all ready doing better with the fact that the Ram and VRM isn't getting the heat crossed across it like it would with a normal stock cooler.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 13, 2009)

Ma rig 

Specs in sig


----------



## DaMulta (May 13, 2009)

LOVE the green glowing wall!



BTW I went threw 20lbs of dry ice yesturday lol well almost. I ran into a problem the board isn't really running atm lol, I think I had a splash. I need to clean it all up today......damn it...



Yet, I did get my coolest background pic yet





I just love this pic I took!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 13, 2009)

I see you love alcohol as much as your system does DM!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2009)

My rig <---
Heres my new case Silverstone PS-01W


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

Im glad you picked the silverstone, didnt want to see you get bullied into a case youd hate a week or so later


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Im glad you picked the silverstone, didnt want to see you get bullied into a case youd hate a week or so later



thanks  i love it haha after load of effort it paid off,spent most hours getting the pci card slotted in,had to bend the back a little to shove it in lmao and getting the cables sorted and the motherboards screws in,everything working great now then i had the hall.dll error and just switched the HD boot on bios and sorted haha  now i want get the HDD load LED working,i dunno what plugs go in the mobo to get it going  but overall,excellent case  i got 3x120mm fans installed and 1x80mm


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

your HDD activity LED will go somewhere below your power switch / reset switch headers - check your manual


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> your HDD activity LED will go somewhere below your power switch / reset switch headers - check your manual



is it the HDD LED?? i plugged it into the right socket but do i need it connected to the hard drive or something?? i'm not really complaining but it look cooler if it works


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah HDD LED or it will be named, like on my board / case, IDE LED. Doesnt need to connect to your hard drive.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 13, 2009)

meh i cba to unscrew my panels to get it working now XD i love it though  my new case


----------



## Thrackan (May 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh i cba to unscrew my panels to get it working now XD i love it though  my new case



Well when you do.... CABLE MANAGEMENT!!!!111one1!


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

If your sure you have the HDD led connector in the right place, then flip it round, being a LED (Light Emiting DIODE) the current can only flow one way.

Looks like a sweet case tho.


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2009)

Ha DaMulta Runs 3D01!!!!  Kill'm Smalls!





Hey Alex what case do you have?  The CM Sniper?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Ha DaMulta Runs 3D01!!!!  Kill'm Smalls!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/3dmark01.jpg
> 
> Hey Alex what case do you have?  The CM Sniper?



Yep. Love it. Best case I have ever owned.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0019.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0020.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0023.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0028458.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0018.jpg



Mmmm red, and is that a cat or dog hair on your power button


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

No idea.. I have two cats and two dogs


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Peach fuzz from his face! 

j/k

Love them man!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

Forgot inside shots, better than before  Memories...













 <-- Gotta admit that's pretty sweet


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Oh man... I'm thinking of a song and dance number now because of how much _better_ it looks now! Woot! now, work a little in the case, and woowzers!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

I was going to remove the HDD cage but I kinda need it.. I have two in now and I plan on getting one of those Seagate 7200.12's or an SSD. Once I get some spraypaint I'll probably paint the inside jet black.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Sounds good! Get some paint from whatever left over cash you have from your birthday! Woot! I'm still thinking about a SSD.. Still debating on it.. Might go with it since I'm getting that Case..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

What money  seriously tho I have like 40$ some dollars. I have around 1800$ in savings but that's for my FX81 system.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Nice one man! Hope the birthday was a good one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

looks good shadow!!  doesnt that case have the PSU in the bottom?  Or you can choose either or?


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

@ Shadow.. Looks alot better! You like those red CC's?.. I took mine out because they look more orange than red... so I went over to white LEDs/CC's..

@CP yes the HAF's are made with the optional PSU at the top or bottom. I personally think he should use the bottom slot, it would make cable management alot better than it is now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> @ Shadow.. Looks alot better! You like those red CC's?.. I took mine out because they look more orange than red... so I went over to white LEDs/CC's..
> 
> @CP yes the HAF's are made with the optional PSU at the top or bottom. I personally think he should use the bottom slot, it would make cable management alot better than it is now.



I agree, PSU at the bottom is better IMO.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

Your rigs are nice.

If you guys have any spare hardware you don't need i will gladly be a hardware dumpster for you guys.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

I prefer it at the top so I get better airflow to the video card and it's easier to manage cables up there. But that's just me 



_jM said:


> @ Shadow.. Looks alot better! You like those red CC's?.. I took mine out because they look more orange than red... so I went over to white LEDs/CC's..
> 
> @CP yes the HAF's are made with the optional PSU at the top or bottom. I personally think he should use the bottom slot, it would make cable management alot better than it is now.



I was thinking of getting some Xigmatek white LED fans if/when I paint it black.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I prefer it at the top so I get better airflow to the video card and it's easier to manage cables up there. But that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting some Xigmatek white LED fans if/when I paint it black.



I dont know my only case that had it at the bottom was the Antec 900 and it was pretty easy to be honest.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 14, 2009)

My antec 300 was pretty bad when it came to cable management, had no holes what so ever to put stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> My antec 300 was pretty bad when it came to cable management, had no holes what so ever to put stuff



my 900 neither, but I made them, then it was pretty easy and simple.  Big difference.


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

New idea's... 

OK, I had a great idea tonite for added ventilation for the backside of the case. I decided to take the original side panel(the one with the mesh and big ass fan) and reverse the clips and use it for the backside. So here's what it looks like:






Then I figured that its on the back of the PC and no one would see the Cosmos S lable, I took that off as well and mounted it inside the case. I put it above the mobo, that way the LEDs on the back of the mobo could make it stand out a bit more. Here's what that looks like:





With all that said and done. I had a full piece of brushed alum that was going to waste. Then I had an idea!? Im going to cut 2 pieces out of the old panel and use it to cover the side of the 5.25 bays and the front inside with 2 120mm fan holes in it. That way it looks a 100% better and I will have a nice sturdy mounting plate for the front 240mm rad when I go over to WC. I have not finished it just yet untill I can get my jigsaw back from my friend so I can cut all the holes for the fans. I did go ahead and cut the piece for the side of the 5.25 bays.. Its just sitting there untill I can finish it 100%. And here's what that looks like.. so far..


----------



## CDdude55 (May 14, 2009)

Looks real good JM nice cable work, i have always loved the Cosmos, tons of room inside.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

JM


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

Oh and you cant see it. But the piece of alum that you can see that is hiding the 5.25 bays, when I cut it out I made sure to keep the Cooler Master logo   (last pic.. look at the top right corner of the window and you can see part of the logo )





When all is said and done you will never be able to see the ruff edges. I will post more pix when Im done with this new mod.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Looking nice _JM... just one thing.. I think you need to get more Headache med! I don't see any around the computer! Cigs don't count!


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking nice _JM... just one thing.. I think you need to get more Headache med! I don't see any around the computer! Cigs don't count!



 lols  They do help actually!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> lols  They do help actually!



I wouldn't know.. Only kid in the family that has never touched those things..


----------



## phanbuey (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I wouldn't know.. Only kid in the family that has never touched those things..



ahhh good for you... i quit two years ago, and when I saw the pic I would have had one if they were in the house :shadedshu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

i've never had a cigarette neither.  That is what you guys are talking about right?


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

What about a left hand cigarette? 


"Are you cool?"


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> What about a left hand cigarette?
> 
> 
> "Are you cool?"



what do you mean left hand?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

yeah, cp that's what we're talking about... Mlee... left hand Cigarette.... 


yeah, I haven't touched ether, and will never! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, cp that's what we're talking about... Mlee... left hand Cigarette....
> 
> 
> yeah, I haven't touched ether, and will never! lol



haha i Love urban dictionary, its a cool site.

Naw that neither, drug free here


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

Well lets just start a Non-Smokers club now!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Come on! Drug free is the way to be! lol... man, I can't wait for my Pinnacle case! One more day! ONE More day!!!! Then I can maybe know what the HELL I'm going to do with it!


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2009)

Which Pinnacle?  the 24:
http://www.mountainmods.com/pinnacle-24-cyo-p-498.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on! Drug free is the way to be! lol... man, I can't wait for my Pinnacle case! One more day! ONE More day!!!! Then I can maybe know what the HELL I'm going to do with it!



im as excited as you are bro a MM case build 

please link us if you make a new thread, or I will send my CPU ninja to kick you ass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

^^^ then take your CPU, thats his job I forgot!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, it's the Pinnacle 24 case.. i got some things lined up, not saying much to anyone about whats going on.. Going to completely hit everyone up on what's going in it! woot!

Link.. I'll do it once I get it all.. 
I do it all for TPU! That's how I roll!

"I don't have da swine flu, I got da Grind flu!" That's what I catch!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it's the Pinnacle 24 case.. i got some things lined up, not saying much to anyone about whats going on.. Going to completely hit everyone up on what's going in it! woot!
> 
> Link.. I'll do it once I get it all..
> I do it all for TPU! That's how I roll!
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

_jM said:


> Oh and you cant see it. But the piece of alum that you can see that is hiding the 5.25 bays, when I cut it out I made sure to keep the Cooler Master logo   (last pic.. look at the top right corner of the window and you can see part of the logo )
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0261.jpg
> When all is said and done you will never be able to see the ruff edges. I will post more pix when Im done with this new mod.



Nice looking rig _jm. I've been watching your pics but just haven't had a chance to comment yet.

I like the look of the CM V8. I've been looking around at coolers cuz I'm getting tired of the look my Big Typhoon VX gives the rest of my rig. The V8 looks good or I got my eye on the Zalman CNPS9900 LED...any thoughts? Also, while the Big Typhoon VX does a great job, it's bulky and forces my dominators to slots 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

After you get done from seeing my work log....


Everyone will be wishing they could do what I've done! Eat lighting, and poo thunder! 


lol.. not really... if you know what I just said.. you know what I'm watching!!! I just had to throw it in there after all that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> After you get done from seeing my work log....
> 
> 
> Everyone will be wishing they could do what I've done! Eat lighting, and poo thunder!
> ...



Clueless


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2009)

Venture Bros!!! When brock loses his Special Forces Privileges and has to reinstate!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Venture Bros!!! When brock loses his Special Forces Privileges and has to reinstate!!!!!



never seen it dude, am I missing out?


----------



## theorw (May 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Forgot inside shots, better than before  Memories...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0031.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0033.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/IMG_0034.jpg <-- Gotta admit that's pretty sweet
> ...




Love your 4850x2...And our common case of course!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

its an Adult Swim Parody of Johnny Quest, To Tell you the truth it seems King of the Hill is the best Non Anime Based Show on there now, everything else seems to be Live Garbage- Tim and Eric, Tom goes to mayor, look around you, the Mighty Boosh. Adult Swim back in the early days rocked, but it seems this is going down the tubes like Toonami Did.


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice looking rig _jm. I've been watching your pics but just haven't had a chance to comment yet.
> 
> I like the look of the CM V8. I've been looking around at coolers cuz I'm getting tired of the look my Big Typhoon VX gives the rest of my rig. The V8 looks good or I got my eye on the Zalman CNPS9900 LED...any thoughts? Also, while the Big Typhoon VX does a great job, it's bulky and forces my dominators to slots 2 and 4 instead of 1 and 3.



Thank you for your comment 

Well, if you want my opinion on those coolers I would tell you to get the V8 , tbh though CM could shave off some $$ because its a great cooler just not worth $70 IMO. I heard the Zalman is really good also.. but after using this V8, for the price to performance ratio it has I would personally go for the Xiggy S1283 or the S1284. Both of  those look great and we all know that it beats damn near anything on the market for price to performance ratio. 
  But dont let my opinions stray you away from what you want. Like I said before, both of  those are great coolers and look really good. I would sit back and think of which one would go the best with your current color scheme/lighting in your PC. Any ways I hope my rambling helps you a bit.. Good luck on making your choice.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

I've kinda got a black and bluelit theme going on ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1375324&postcount=1974) which is why I'm leaning towards the Zalman. 

Looks wise either one would be a definite improvement over the Big typhoon VX. And noise is not an issue for me because my rig is in my living room as it's my HTPC and I like my movies, games and music loud . 

I'll admit I was a bit of a NoOB as this was my first major build and I chose an effective yet bugly aftermarket cooler. Thanks for the input!


----------



## computertechy (May 14, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I've kinda got a black and bluelit theme going on ( http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1375324&postcount=1974) which is why I'm leaning towards the Zalman.
> 
> Looks wise either one would be a definite improvement over the Big typhoon VX. And noise is not an issue for me because my rig is in my living room as it's my HTPC and I like my movies, games and music loud .
> 
> I'll admit I was a bit of a NoOB as this was my first major build and I chose an effective yet bugly aftermarket cooler. Thanks for the input!




i love Zalman cooler's man!

when i had a 6400+BE, about the same heat if not more than your chip my Zalman 9700 cooled it better than when i had a thermaltake watercooling system

try out the new Zalman 9900


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 14, 2009)

^^^yep, I'm leaning in that direction. And it's design will also allow me to put my Dominators in the proper slots!!


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

Here's another picture for you guys. This is a "temp" set-up untill my rubber trim and fan grills come in for the fans. Also the 2 pieces of alum are just sitting there untill I get my hands on the screws i want for this. But none the less it will look as is, just the corner and fan holes will be cleaned up( you will never be able to see the ruff edges when Im done) Also I will be cutting out for the holes for the rad that will go there and at the bottom there will be another hole for the LCD display thats going in.






You guys like my NB/RAM Cooler? ( I need WC soon, this NB runs around 50c idle w/o a fan... with that fan there I got it down to 38c)


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2009)

Thats nice JM.  I'm impressed with the overall look of your machine.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

Nice JM, a bit what I did with my Cosmos. You should make a buttom cover to finish the job 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2131.html


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

I thought about that, but this is the "S" model so I wanted to do something a bit different. I also wanted a way to bring the front fans closer to the components inside~ lowered over all temp by 8-11c. Just so you know, your case gave me the idea for this mod.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

Haha, nice. 
Now I was thinking about adding a fan in the cover, and what I see from your mod is that it looks really nice. I think I add a orange Xigmatek fan in the cover as soon as I can find one where I live.


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

ownage said:


> Nice JM, a bit what I did with my Cosmos. You should make a buttom cover to finish the job
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2131.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2131/__1.jpg



Now that is ownage.


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Now that is ownage.


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

ownage said:


>



I wish I could have done things like that to my cosmos. I always loved that case but she was roasted my HDD's.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for the heads up on that one pepper


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, thanks for the heads up on that one pepper



I told you it was warm  Anyway I had 6 HDD's in there


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

I had a raptor and my spinpoint and my gosh it was toasty.


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I had a raptor and my spinpoint and my gosh it was toasty.



I had two spinpoints and a few random HDD's I accumulated and what about that doa 8800 eh


----------



## ownage (May 16, 2009)

I have a Raptor 74gb, and a 200gb maxtor sitting in those bays. They get hot as hell, seriously, I cant touch those drives, not even 5 minutes after I turned my rig off.

Edit: LOL, so at least I'm not the only one with this problem haha.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Hey, that GT was working 100% two days before I shipped it to you, it was transit, you being a static destroyer or SABOTAGGGGEEEEEE!


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Hey, that GT was working 100% two days before I shipped it to you, it was transit, you being a static destroyer or SABOTAGGGGEEEEEE!



I know I never blamed you  I reckon it was my own fault considering my own 8800GT died two days later  Anyway its working now. I still feel bad my cosmos arrived damaged I was furious.


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

I keep my Velociraptor in the 5.25 bay just under the dvd drive and its @ 29c  Its my VGA and my NB that needs the extra cooling.


----------



## phanbuey (May 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> I keep my Velociraptor in the 5.25 bay just under the dvd drive and its @ 29c  Its my VGA and my NB that needs the extra cooling.



Ive NEVER had an MB that didnt need an 80MM fan pointed at the NB.  Those things are always so poorly cooled (for southern florida overclockers).


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

JM i am impressed with your work dude.


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

Whats the absolute cheapest set-up for a i7 -- X58, DDR3, and 920.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Whats the absolute cheapest set-up for a i7 -- X58, DDR3, and 920.



you can find i7's for about $230-240 the cheapest.

THere are a few boards for $200, and great overclockers.  FIT is using an ECS board for under $200 bucks and its giving him the best performance and stability of any board hes used I think.

RAM you can get a 6GB kit for $85 on the egg, Crucial RAM with DJ9NL chips, I think I got the name right.  FIT has shown he can run them at 2000 MHz with auto timings and about 1.8v  great overclockers and you cant beat the price.

that totals about $525 for those three components.


----------



## Duxx (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can find i7's for about $230-240 the cheapest.
> 
> THere are a few boards for $200, and great overclockers.  FIT is using an ECS board for under $200 bucks and its giving him the best performance and stability of any board hes used I think.
> 
> ...



 Damnitttttt.  Who wants to sell me all of that for 300$


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Damnitttttt.  Who wants to sell me all of that for 300$



good luck with that bro!!


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can find i7's for about $230-240 the cheapest.
> 
> THere are a few boards for $200, and great overclockers.  FIT is using an ECS board for under $200 bucks and its giving him the best performance and stability of any board hes used I think.
> 
> ...



The i7 and RAM are priced decently, but the mobos are a little pricey for my liking lol, though they are pretty nice like the cheapest one coming with 2 PCI-e x16 slots. Would like to see the prices drop a little


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2009)

You guys talk too much and dont show enough pics....j/k

Not really my PC, but they are in my PC ATM






Got em here for tonight I think.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

DaveK said:


> The i7 and RAM are priced decently, but the mobos are a little pricey for my liking lol, though they are pretty nice like the cheapest one coming with 2 PCI-e x16 slots. Would like to see the prices drop a little



yeah, it'll be nice if they had some boards in the $130-150 range, like AMD does and socket 775.  My DFI 790GX board for my AMD rig was $150.  Awesome motherboard, why spend more?  But thats not what happens with X58 



sneekypeet said:


> You guys talk too much and dont show enough pics....j/k
> 
> Not really my PC, but they are in my PC ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/DSC01340.jpg
> ...



Very nice sneekypeet, very good clock on the RAM and timings


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Got em here for tonight I think.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/tinkering.jpg



Very nice clocks on those G.Skills man! 1200Mhz FTW!! I cant get my Dominators to get past 1166mhz. I wanted to cry when I saw this! How long did it take you to get it to that speed? Or was it a lucky shot and went right to it an booted. Im asking because my old 4GB kit of Mushkins booted @ 1200mhz first try and ran like a charm.


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

They run stock at 1200mhz, very nice for a 4GB kit. 

My OCZ kit is stock @ 1150mhz and will do 1232mhz 5-5-5-15 but I dont see the point as I should really be running them at 1000 for a 1:1...but I'm too lazy to bother.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

Sneeky, glad to see you got it bro! I'm glad that you got them! I almost hit the PM button myself for them! 

Now, My PC is running... but the Box a little "bare" 





















Got quite more stuff to buy now... lol.. But, at lease, I can now know what it looks like, and go from there! Woot, Woot!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2009)

Dayummm!!!! That's one sexy beast!!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

Here's my new (and old) toys:






Man, the tweaking this damned Core i7 needed to run 4Ghz on air without frying itself took was immense compared to my previous Q9650 overclock which consisted of: Set FSB to 445, set RAM to 1:1, set voltage to 1.3v, go !


----------



## theorw (May 16, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's my new (and old) toys:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1010605.jpg
> 
> Man, the tweaking this damned Core i7 needed to run 4Ghz on air without frying itself took was immense compared to my previous Q9650 overclock which consisted of: Set FSB to 445, set RAM to 1:1, set voltage to 1.3v, go !




Great rigs!What case is the black one???


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Great rigs!What case is the black one???



Thanks, I am quite proud of the monster and its little sister 

The case is the Nzxt Tempest.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

Its the NXZT Tempest case


----------



## theorw (May 16, 2009)

Nice case!!!I suppose the airflow is great right???


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

theorw said:


> Nice case!!!I suppose the airflow is great right???



It is, and I still had to Ghetto Mod an extra 92mm blowing through the I/O panel (Which I did not cover with the insert thingie) in order to not fry the VRMs when OCin' (They'd hit 90c when under load, insane !) since the Scythe Mugen 2 is huge and blocks most airflow below it.


----------



## computertechy (May 16, 2009)

cold storm i hate you 

now all you have to do is put the bitch inside it!

good luck bro


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

computertechy said:


> cold storm i hate you
> 
> now all you have to do is put the bitch inside it!
> 
> good luck bro



lol.. thanks.. Bad thing.. I still have to buy, and wait for everything to get here!! Took just a 17 days to just get that case! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Coldstorm, that looks sick dude, man I love all those fan holes, makes me want to fill my rig up with holes for fans   can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Coldstorm, that looks sick dude, man I love all those fan holes, makes me want to fill my rig up with holes for fans   can't wait to see it finished



9 fan holes in all... I gotta buy 14 if I want push and pull on the rad... Man, this is going to be a money sucker!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> 9 fan holes in all... I gotta buy 14 if I want push and pull on the rad... Man, this is going to be a money sucker!



i'm sure the final results will put a smile to your face


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm sure the final results will put a smile to your face



Yeah, it'll put a smile to my face. Getting my res will be the "bigger" smile.. lol


----------



## phanbuey (May 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Sneeky, glad to see you got it bro! I'm glad that you got them! I almost hit the PM button myself for them!
> 
> Now, My PC is running... but the Box a little "bare"
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/DSCN1498.jpg
> ...



BRO... OMG    

What is that black case next to the Cosmos... its amazing.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2009)

hey CS, can you tape a sheet of notebook paper inside the case so I can get an idea of the motherboards size in perspective? Just without anything in it, it looks massive. Congrats on having the patience to wait 40 days for a case


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> BRO... OMG
> 
> What is that black case next to the Cosmos... its amazing.



Pinnacle 24 From Mountain Mods




sneekypeet said:


> hey CS, can you tape a sheet of notebook paper inside the case so I can get an idea of the motherboards size in perspective?



I can do one better, I'll do a mock set up of old hardware come later on tonight, when I have "space" to do so... No water in there, but mobo (maximus/rampage), Realpower 750w, Gtx280... Just for the "how it may look"..


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Pinnacle 24 From Mountain Mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, thanks CS!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Very nice, thanks CS!



hey, no problem. Would of done it last night, but Dang was I tired!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Boom....  Boom.... Work loggggg

Now think about that as a guy showing off his muscles... Or, the clip from the trailer Night of the Museum 2!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Boom....  Boom.... Work loggggg
> 
> Now think about that as a guy showing off his muscles... Or, the clip from the trailer Night of the Museum 2!!!



subscribed over there already


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/DSCN1501.jpg



Nice, Logitech Z-5500's....I love my Z-5500's!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I love my Z-5500! Got them at a steal at Comp-USA. Good old trying to sell all the stock down! lol


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

My rig ATM in _motion pictures _ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50UWnychURw 
CrTecha made me do this


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My rig ATM in _motion pictures _ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50UWnychURw
> CrTecha made me do this



dude, you got great hardware, your rig has lots of potential, but mount the rad inside the case and do some wire management.  Then it'll be a super kick ass rig


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My rig ATM in _motion pictures _ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50UWnychURw
> CrTecha made me do this



place the stuff inside ! and do some powdercoating on that case ! looks awesome ......
also straight up that cable mess 

great hardware m8 ! 



Team Cosmos


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, you got great hardware, your rig has lots of potential, but mount the rad inside the case and do some wire management.  Then it'll be a super kick ass rig



Thanks! The single rad you mean? Eh... I tried mounting it on the inside... I have found no place to do so unfortunately. Thats why I had the outside idea and to be honest, I like it that way. Altough its not perfect. And wire management yesyes, that will come, fear not
I'm far from being finished with that rig.



n0tiert said:


> place the stuff inside ! and do some powdercoating on that case ! looks awesome ......
> also straight up that cable mess
> 
> great hardware m8 !
> ...



Thank you too. I thought about powdercoating, I just dunno where to get the stuff for it yet xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks! The single rad you mean? Eh... I tried mounting it on the inside... I have found no place to do so unfortunately. Thats why I had the outside idea and to be honest, I like it that way. Altough its not perfect. And wire management yesyes, that will come, fear not
> I'm far from being finished with that rig.
> 
> 
> ...



what about on the bottom where you have the pump and res?  You can mount the pump and res on top of the fan on the rad, just use a fan grille on the fan


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what about on the bottom where you have the pump and res?  You can mount the pump and res on top of the fan on the rad, just use a fan grille on the fan



I thought about this, but wouldn't that be airflow restrictive?


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks! The single rad you mean? Eh... I tried mounting it on the inside... I have found no place to do so unfortunately. Thats why I had the outside idea and to be honest, I like it that way. Altough its not perfect. And wire management yesyes, that will come, fear not
> I'm far from being finished with that rig.
> 
> 
> ...



i have done this at a local powdercoater , he also cleaned the parts in a chemical bath ....

http://www.werners-pulverbeschichtung.de/
well it´s in .de but maybe u can send it via ups/dhl


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I thought about this, but wouldn't that be airflow restrictive?



mount the rad to the rear case fan, the small one.  on the outside of the case, should look a lot neater.


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> i have done this at a local powdercoater , he also cleaned the parts in a chemical bath ....
> 
> http://www.werners-pulverbeschichtung.de/
> well it´s in .de but maybe u can send it via ups/dhl



Hm. I have to see if a powedercoater is somewhere near my area, so I can save on shipping costs.



Chicken Patty said:


> mount the rad to the rear case fan, the small one.  on the outside of the case, should look a lot neater.



The plastic "wing" of the Cosmos won't allow that. I even thought about making a shroud from an old fan to have a 50mm standoff, but it doesn't work.


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hm. I have to see if a powedercoater is somewhere near my area, so I can save on shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> The plastic "wing" of the Cosmos won't allow that. I even thought about making a shroud from an old fan to have a 50mm standoff, but it doesn't work.



check my case the frame is almost equal u can do it, i also mounted the fan on the outside

and inside the rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hm. I have to see if a powedercoater is somewhere near my area, so I can save on shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> The plastic "wing" of the Cosmos won't allow that. I even thought about making a shroud from an old fan to have a 50mm standoff, but it doesn't work.



u sure? what about to the rear but inside.


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> check my case the frame is almost equal u can do it, i also mounted the fan on the outside
> 
> and inside the rad





Chicken Patty said:


> u sure? what about to the rear but inside.




It won't go. I tried it. Maybe it works with some rads, but not with the Black Ice GTXes. They're to fat


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> It won't go. I tried it. Maybe it works with some rads, but not with the Black Ice GTXes. They're to fat



damn dude, i would just do the bottom then.  im sure you can make it fit


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, i would just do the bottom then.  im sure you can make it fit



On the bottom; yeah, thats no problem. Just have to make sure the pump ain't higher than the lower GPU... The pump needs to be on the lowest position, right? Or was that just lower than the res?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> On the bottom; yeah, thats no problem. Just have to make sure the pump ain't higher than the lower GPU... The pump needs to be on the lowest position, right? Or was that just lower than the res?



eh, actually I heard the res and pump are better at the highest point, a pump that flows down will flow easier than flowing up I would think right?


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> eh, actually I heard the res and pump are better at the highest point, a pump that flows down will flow easier than flowing up I would think right?



Hm well... It still would have to push all the stuff upwards again. I'm no physics expert tho. But something tells me that would be harder for the pump.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hm well... It still would have to push all the stuff upwards again. I'm no physics expert tho. But something tells me that would be harder for the pump.



Im not sure either


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> u sure? what about to the rear but inside.



that´s what i said, but u only have space for the rad if it´s reg size, only if u use yate loon 20 mm it could fit on the rear side

i mounted my fan on the outside, in pull mode....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> that´s what i said, but u only have space for the rad if it´s reg size, only if u use yate loon 20 mm it could fit on the rear side
> 
> i mounted my fan on the outside, in pull mode....



i think that with some well thought out mounting it can be done.


----------



## n0tiert (May 17, 2009)

from the base my frame is almost equal to the "S" and my rad thick is 40mm, and it fit´s quite well, as u can see:







just give it a try....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> from the base my frame is almost equal to the "S" and my rad thick is 40mm, and it fit´s quite well, as u can see:
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2783/p1010113n.jpg
> 
> just give it a try....



it should fit, I had my rad mounted in the rear inside on a cheap little mid tower that was $30, im sure you can do it in a Cosmos.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

Just uploading some pictures of my own now, ive swapped a pair of fans around in here to improve looks + cooling, but be aware that the pictures were taken on my BlackBerry, so the quality leaves much to be desired.

*edit*

The quality is way too bad. Ill upload some when my rents get back off holiday as they have the decent camera with them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> from the base my frame is almost equal to the "S" and my rad thick is 40mm, and it fit´s quite well, as u can see:
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2783/p1010113n.jpg
> 
> just give it a try....



Nice....really diggin' those Dominators


----------



## MRCL (May 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> from the base my frame is almost equal to the "S" and my rad thick is 40mm, and it fit´s quite well, as u can see:
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2783/p1010113n.jpg
> 
> just give it a try....



It _could_ work, I just measured real quick. I'll see what I can do on that, no time atm do redo my loop. Thanks for the constant naggin


----------



## knightlag (May 17, 2009)

i'm definitely getting a modular PSU next time...and fan filters. I have to resort to canned air weekly x.x 
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9213/rigdusty.jpg


----------



## IINexusII (May 17, 2009)

knightlag said:


> i'm definitely getting a modular PSU next time...and fan filters. I have to resort to canned air weekly x.x
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9213/rigdusty.jpg



holy shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> holy shit



holy shit x2 

if been through that before.


----------



## _jM (May 18, 2009)

Does air even pass through the fins on the cpu cooler? .. You need to move that case somewhere else, that thing looks like the floorboard in my work truck!(with less cat/dog hair lol)


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)




----------



## ShadowFold (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090517/IMG_0158.jpg



 

looks very nice!


----------



## Reventon (May 18, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> from the base my frame is almost equal to the "S" and my rad thick is 40mm, and it fit´s quite well, as u can see:
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2783/p1010113n.jpg
> 
> just give it a try....



If you have Vista 64-bit, why not fill the rest of those RAM bays?


----------



## knightlag (May 18, 2009)

Nowhere else to put it due to the horrible router I have, and the fact I'm stuck sharing my rig with three people - hard to find an agreeable location. Air does go through through it, but it gets like that pretty quickly. Idle & load are fairly safe though; idle is 40 something, and load is in the low-mid 50s for my HD4850 and E4500 unless it's asininely hot in my house. (link for idles: http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7020/yaytemps.jpg)


----------



## theorw (May 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/yeyhx.jpg
> http://i43.tinypic.com/313luf9.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/5mza84.jpg


U really need some cable management there pal!!!


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I gotta few loose wires hanging about.

You should have seen it before


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Yeah I gotta few loose wires hanging about.
> 
> You should have seen it before



I have seen it before... and what has been seen, cannot be unseen.
Although I have had a similar cluttered system


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

I guess I better clean it all up today.  Ill post some pics tonight and you will all see beauty


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

Still a lot better than my case lol, no matter how hard I try I always fail, dam cable management.


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

What kind of case do you have?


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> What kind of case do you have?



Antec 900 lol, I thought about putting the rear exhaust fan wire under the mobo, but that requires taking the mobo off  In a week or two though I'm going to get the tools out and make a few holes, can only do so much though


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

Same case as me.   If you'd like I can make a diagram of how I have my cable management after I finish it tonight.


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

Well I'm off to give cable management another shot, need to sort out some wires since I took out my old IDE drive (wish I had a SATA optical drive ) and when I put my new F1 drive in the wires were a mess.


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

I picked up a 22x lightscribe for a under 30 bones back in the winter.  Works awesome and I can just plug it up to my external sata hard drive enclosure


----------



## Thrackan (May 18, 2009)

Hmm eliminating the last IDE drive would be nice indeed... Might look up a good DVD/RW drive with SATA instead.


----------



## theorw (May 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Yeah I gotta few loose wires hanging about.
> 
> You should have seen it before



I did...It was nasty...But u made a hoe right...!
Improved a lot but keep trying!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I guess I better clean it all up today.  Ill post some pics tonight and you will all see beauty



Do it up!!!



theorw said:


> I did...It was nasty...But u made a hoe right...!
> Improved a lot but keep trying!!!


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (May 18, 2009)

dont make me post my older case


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

So I just spent 2 bloody hours doin cable management and made a complete hash of it lol, though on the plus side I put the USB and rear exhaust fan wires under the mobo and out of the way 

Before:







After:






I should have left the DVD drive up the top...

I hate IDE and I hate Molex lol. I'm assuming a SATA optical drive uses SATA power connections? lol


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

BulgarianBoy92 said:


> dont make me post my older case



Do it, I dare you!

See, I even post the rig I had shortly after joining TPU and being converted to a techie with actual knowledge 








DaveK said:


> I'm assuming a SATA optical drive uses SATA power connections? lol



Lol yes they do


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

I'm so getting the Corsair HX750W or HX850W in the future lol dam this non-modular wired mess. Corsair may make nice PSUs but these sleeved wires are a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I'm so getting the Corsair HX750W or HX850W in the future lol dam this non-modular wired mess. Corsair may make nice PSUs but these sleeved wires are a pain in the ass lol.



Not if you use every wire tho  If my Corsair was modluar it wouldn't make a difference at all, I'm literally using every single cable.


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

Once I get home ill clean it all up and post a work log


----------



## DaveK (May 18, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Not if you use every wire tho  If my Corsair was modluar it wouldn't make a difference at all, I'm literally using every single cable.



Well if I had a PCI-e card and a SATA optical drive I wouldn't be using the 2 molex cables or the sata one, just the 24pin, 8pin, 1 SATA and 2 PCI-e cables. Would be much better...mmm nice cable managment 



crtecha said:


> Once I get home ill clean it all up and post a work log



Work logs FTW, inspire me lol


----------



## MRCL (May 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Well if I had a PCI-e card and a SATA optical drive I wouldn't be using the 2 molex cables or the sata one, just the 24pin, 8pin, 1 SATA and 2 PCI-e cables. Would be much better...mmm nice cable managment



I'm using the 24pin, 8pin, four 6pin pci-e, three SATA and two molex. For cable management purposes, I use one SATA for the two HDDs, and one for the DVD drive. And one molex for the pump, the other for the fan controller. Latter however could be reduced to one wire if I'm feeling to do some management.

Damn what a shitload of wires.


----------



## n0tiert (May 18, 2009)

Reventon said:


> If you have Vista 64-bit, why not fill the rest of those RAM bays?



i will m8, i will just needed to save some bucks since my tv broke last week..... finally it arrived today ...... waaaaaaahooooo 40" samsung wide full HD ..... if my wife is out the house, i´m going to connect my rig to it....   haha


----------



## groothof22 (May 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## crtecha (May 18, 2009)

I tried hooking up my 52" this weekend to play some grid but it kept crashing  I could do basically everything but game.....




maybe i did something wrong??


----------



## theorw (May 18, 2009)

This is the pc of a friend that bought a new case and needed my help...I did my best in half an hour but the cable management of this case is worst than anything i ve seen so far...What do u think?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2009)

DaveK said:


> So I just spent 2 bloody hours doin cable management and made a complete hash of it lol, though on the plus side I put the USB and rear exhaust fan wires under the mobo and out of the way
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Yes it will...but the SATA power aren't much prettier...but it does help to have all the drives clustered since the SATA power plugs from the PSU are usually a few inches from each other on the cabling.

I got a 900 when they first came out and my first attempt was pretty much the same as yours. Then I made a nice round hole in the mobo tray/panel right beside the PSU right where the cabling comes out of the PSU housing. A hole just large enough to fit the 24pin plug through sideways...

Then I made a hole the size of the PSU fan right where that would be on the case bottom panel if I flipped the PSU. I put some tall case feet on the bottom for ventilation. Now all of the wires from the PSU just route through that hole. 

Obviously you will need a few other holes strategically placed. This is easy to do by tracing the mobo edge with a pencil (lightly so it wipes right off later) and then making tic marks where the 24 Pin, 8 pin, sata leads and any other cabling needs acces. The hole should split the line traced around the mobo so it is half hidden. Route the cables first then install the mobo. You will still have wiggle room.

I line the holes with thin grommets or strips of small c-channel but other people use electrical tape or you can just sand the hole until it is no longer sharp and use nothing. By planning out the "layers" of cables coming out the back of the mobo panel you can use nylon conduit clamps and secure them with screws into un used threaded holes or make your own. Or use tape or cable ties.

Go for it man


----------



## Studabaker (May 19, 2009)

here is the system today, believe it or not i've actually put quite a bit of work into cable management lol


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, Cable Management is a b1tch!!!

Here's one of my first rig... Good old Dec. 2007!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure I don't even have to dig up my old ones ..... 


I remember the hardware too

E7200, DFI P35, 4gb Ballistix Tracer, same 250gb HDD, 8800GT 1gb






E7200, ASUS P5Q Pro, 4gb Ballistix Tracer, same 250gb.., 4850 512mb with vf900


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

yeah, I have thousands of pictures of just hardware... so I remember it all quite well! Man, hardware changes!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, Cable Management is a b1tch!!!
> 
> Here's one of my first rig... Good old Dec. 2007!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/100_0113.jpg



bro that looks really good man, great job with that one 



ShadowFold said:


> I'm sure I don't even have to dig up my old ones .....
> 
> 
> I remember the hardware too
> ...




wheres your mother board


----------



## Studabaker (May 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro that looks really good man, great job with that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 that's the same problem i was having before. now the cables are still there and nicely bunched up but at least they are out of the way of the board n stuff.  i really wish this case had better options for cable management, but there isn't a lot i can do with this octopus hanging from the tx750


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> that's the same problem i was having before. now the cables are still there and nicely bunched up but at least they are out of the way of the board n stuff.  i really wish this case had better options for cable management, but there isn't a lot i can do with this octopus hanging from the tx750



yeah sometimes its just too much.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

where's my birthday stuff!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/DSCN1216.jpg



what happened to the components?



Cold Storm said:


> where's my birthday stuff!!





When is your b-day bro?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/DSCN1216.jpg



While that is definitely a big Thumbs Down, I think you will be much happier with the replacement.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2009)

ahh, I feel out of the loop! I bet it will be great rocker! Can't wait to see it!!!

Birthday.. No one knows that day! muhahahaha!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ahh, I feel out of the loop! I bet it will be great rocker! Can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> Birthday.. No one knows that day! muhahahaha!


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> that's the same problem i was having before. now the cables are still there and nicely bunched up but at least they are out of the way of the board n stuff.  i really wish this case had better options for cable management, but there isn't a lot i can do with this octopus hanging from the tx750



Shit man... nothing a dremel and some good ol' zippy ties can't fix



erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/DSCN1216.jpg


 why the thumbs down bro? Something musta happened... RMA mobo perhaps ?


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2009)

I recently moved houses, so I thought I'd post a pic of my new setup. CRIB will come soon. 

Anyway I did more cable management inside my case, I'm sorry for the poor quality phone pics but my main cam is out of batts and it only runs on batts because I cbf buying the charger .

This is as good as I can get it (The cable management) with what tools I only have in use lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2009)

looks pretty good random


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

Nice and clean
I like that a lot! Nice desk


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (May 19, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Nice and clean
> I like that a lot! Nice desk


He did that for the pic .


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2009)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> He did that for the pic .



You'll notice there's a few plates on the side rofl, I'm a big eater. I eat while I game and forum but I never gain weight.


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

Must say random, you have a clean setup there.  Good case, with wire management, and good organization.  If you did do it for the pic, just remember to clean up like that every once and a while


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Must say random, you have a clean setup there.  Good case, with wire management, and good organization.  If you did do it for the pic, just remember to clean up like that every once and a while



Lol its only the desk I did for the pic, but the case and wire management are a bit more personal! I wanna be able to see the hardware I buy .


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2009)

I know, whats the point of buying a case with a window in it if all your seeing is a bunch of wires?


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I know, whats the point of buying a case with a window in it if all your seeing is a bunch of wires?



+1


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

randomflip said:


> You'll notice there's a few plates on the side rofl, I'm a big eater. I eat while I game and forum but I never gain weight.



You have the same problem also
I can eat an elephant and never go fat


----------



## MRCL (May 19, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> You have the same problem also
> I can eat an elephant and never go fat



It is indeed a problem. I eat all day, large amounts of meat and junkfood and sit around all the time in my job. Yet I'm skinny like a pole (altho 63kg weight). I want to gain weight
I think I join a climbing club, more muscles is better than fat.

Hmm need to find a el cheapo (REALLY cheapo) case for the cruncher...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

I'm 45kgs and 170cm
what do you think I am?


----------



## MRCL (May 19, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I'm 45kgs and 170cm
> what do you think I am?



Holy crap. I'm 172cm... Go eat tons of cake ASAP! Do people even see you?


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2009)

lmao if you can't gain fat, gain muscle.

I mean just look at bruce lee he was born with body fat way less than any other human being and he was the king of martial arts partly because of that.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Holy crap. I'm 172cm... Go eat tons of cake ASAP! Do people even see you?



 I know I know....


@ Random: But you need fat to gain musclu


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I know I know....
> 
> 
> @ Random: But you need fat to gain musclu



NOT TRUE! The only reason you would need to gain weight is to look muscular, thats all it is. You can be as skinny as a stick wearing a shirt but when you it off you can be as rip as bruce lee 


oh yeah back on topic, I will add higher res pics if necessary!


----------



## Amdguy (May 20, 2009)

Here's my pc ATM, let me know what you guys think.















I'd like to give a shot out to CP for helping with the cable management.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 20, 2009)

Looks very nice man


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

looks great Marcos,  you need the Chicken Patty"With Ketchup" touch in there.


----------



## Amdguy (May 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Looks very nice man



Thanks dude 



Chicken Patty said:


> looks great Marcos,  you need the Chicken Patty"With Ketchup" touch in there.



Yes sir


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir



so you got the 940 crunching already?


----------



## Amdguy (May 20, 2009)

Yes sir, this thing was born to crunch! I just bought a zalman 9500 for the q6600.


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Yes sir, this thing was born to crunch! I just bought a zalman 9500 for the q6600.



I'll be picking up my q6600 today


----------



## Frizz (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Here my pc ATM, let me know what you guys think.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/_5192991.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/_5192992.jpg
> ...



How do you turn the comp on without the I/O connectors from the case? 

btw sexy cable management, p182 are good cases!


----------



## theorw (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Here my pc ATM, let me know what you guys think.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/_5192991.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090520/_5192992.jpg
> ...



Great case!!I love the "chamber" style where there are different compartments for each PSU,MOBO,HDD etc!!!Great cable management too!

1 QUESTION THOUGH...Where is the PSU fan facing?UP or DOWN???


----------



## kyle2020 (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy, what sort of temperatures does that case return?


----------



## marianz (May 20, 2009)

MY Pc


























I know i know is a mess inside i swear now its all pretty inside *.*


----------



## crtecha (May 20, 2009)

Good looking rig dude.  I like the shot you took of your RAM and cooler together


----------



## crtecha (May 20, 2009)

Little bit more cable management.  I just need to find a place to hide the 8pin and im almost complete.  Im redo some stuff these are some quick pictures I took just before I left work.   If you guys have some suggestion let me know.  Cause I know I can only do better


----------



## Yukikaze (May 20, 2009)

My second rig:
















Sorry for the crappy pics - Only have my cell handy here.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 20, 2009)

Hey a Mac keyboard


----------



## Yukikaze (May 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Hey a Mac keyboard



Yep. I like laptop style flat keyboard, so when someone was selling it on the local forums for pennies, I grabbed it. Quite comfortable, even if weird looking with the rest of the setup.


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

last time u will see her until she gets put into a MM U2-UFO Extended


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 20, 2009)

I want it CT!


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

its the worst case i possibly have ever had mate!

stick with yours if i was you!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 20, 2009)

better than mine...


----------



## computertechy (May 20, 2009)

thought i would post a pc i did when i was 14


----------



## Amdguy (May 20, 2009)

theorw said:


> Great case!!I love the "chamber" style where there are different compartments for each PSU,MOBO,HDD etc!!!Great cable management too!
> 
> 
> 1 QUESTION THOUGH...Where is the PSU fan facing?UP or DOWN???




Thanks! 

The PSU is a silverstone 750, the fan is actually at the back of the p/s :



kyle2020 said:


> Amdguy, what sort of temperatures does that case return?



Kyle honestly I've never really bothered to log it. But I'll tell you what i am going to close it all up tonight and I'll let you know tomorrow.



randomflip said:


> How do you turn the comp on without the I/O connectors from the case?
> 
> btw sexy cable management, p182 are good cases!



I just put everything in the case a couple of days ago, i've been lazy about closing it up and putting on the front panel. the mobo has a power and a reset switch so that further inspires my laziness.

Thanks! 



MRCL said:


> I'll be picking up my q6600 today



Sweet! if you are not already crunching that will be a good addition to our team .


----------



## MRCL (May 20, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Sweet! if you are not already crunching that will be a good addition to our team .



I am already crunching with an E8400, which is soon going on a journey to Darknova. And I will use the 6600 for chrunching when I'm not at the PC; so at night and when I'm at work.

The other E8400 will go to a dedicated cruncher, once that thing deciedes to finally WORK.


----------



## crtecha (May 20, 2009)

I got some toys for my intel rig today .  
2gigs of some busted but working Corsair xms2's
1 e2160 and a p4 3.06ghz   time to do some overclocking 










 look at my 6200le

Threw on my 3650oc


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2009)

Marcos (AMDGUY)

I believe your temps under load yesterday (crunching) were all under 40ºc at 3.2 GHz 1.34v


----------



## theorw (May 20, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I got some toys for my intel rig today .
> 2gigs of some busted but working Corsair xms2's
> 1 e2160 and a p4 3.06ghz   time to do some overclocking
> 
> ...



Great great!!I want tooooooo...
I d like to find some 5 yo components to put together for a low power download rig loke p4+512+onboard vga...and a wifi card...


----------



## crtecha (May 20, 2009)

I have all those things if your looking to build that.


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2009)

mmmm looks good man! Very good!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

How heavy are rocketfishes? KG wise?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 21, 2009)

Light. The panels are thin.

Erocker that block looks familiar


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

computertechy, yhpm.

The reason I ask CD is because im trying to hunt one down to get shipped across the pond - so far, however, im looking at a $250 shipping bill alone


----------



## Amdguy (May 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I am already crunching with an E8400, which is soon going on a journey to Darknova. And I will use the 6600 for chrunching when I'm not at the PC; so at night and when I'm at work.
> 
> The other E8400 will go to a dedicated cruncher, once that thing deciedes to finally WORK.



Thats good news, thanks for the crunching efforts .


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Threw on my 3650oc
> http://i42.tinypic.com/vcs5lh.jpg



Looks like throwin' on your 3650oc threw your closet door off!! 

Here's my PC ATM (sorry bout the lame celly pics)....just added a rear bluelit 120MM exhaust:






And a second HD 3870 and in Crossfire mode now!! Yay!






I got creative with some lighting!!


----------



## Amdguy (May 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Amdguy, what sort of temperatures does that case return?



I finally closed up the computer, I've been crunching the Phenom II 940 @ 3.2 Ghz and at 100% load for about a couple of hours (stock voltage). The ambient temerature here is a but 23.8 C, check out the attached screen print .  

I have two 120 mm fans pushing air in and two pushing out, all of them are running at 100%.


----------



## crtecha (May 21, 2009)

Looks good CA.  How do you like that M3a?  I almost bought one and now im thinking of a m4a.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 21, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> I finally closed up the computer, I've been crunching the Phenom II 940 @ 3.2 Ghz and at 100% load for about a couple of hours (stock voltage). The ambient temerature here is a but 23.8 C, check out the attached screen print .
> 
> I have two 120 mm fans pushing air in and two pushing out, all of them are running at 100%.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/Capture001.jpg



Wow...great temps. I'm Crunching and Folding at the same time...here's my temps...








crtecha said:


> Looks good CA.  How do you like that M3a?  I almost bought one and now im thinking of a m4a.



I like it very well. It's a trusty solid board packed full of features. I've been looking around for one to compare prices (I like to torchor myself at how cheap I can do my build now ) and it's hard to find. I think Newegg has an open box version and I think Asus discontinued it because they replaced it with an AM2+ version of the M4A79-T.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> I finally closed up the computer, I've been crunching the Phenom II 940 @ 3.2 Ghz and at 100% load for about a couple of hours (stock voltage). The ambient temerature here is a but 23.8 C, check out the attached screen print .
> 
> I have two 120 mm fans pushing air in and two pushing out, all of them are running at 100%.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/Capture001.jpg




thats great Marcos, however keep in mind this is default voltage.  You can do up to 3.4 Ghz with that voltage, I did.  What you can do to even further improve your temps is lower the voltage.  I think you can do 3.2 GHz @ about 1.296v-1.312v


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 21, 2009)

whats the fascination with the LEDs guys


----------



## Amdguy (May 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats great Marcos, however keep in mind this is default voltage.  You can do up to 3.4 Ghz with that voltage, I did.  What you can do to even further improve your temps is lower the voltage.  I think you can do 3.2 GHz @ about 1.296v-1.312v




Gotcha, i've just been slowly getting everything together, today will be a much needed cleaunup, i'll do some oc'ing this weekend, you know me my system needs to be 110% stable, so i'm really picky about doing stress test's after oc'ing, and that takes more time than what i have now.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> whats the fascination with the LEDs guys



Seeing the red glow from under my computer room door is EPIC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

Amdguy said:


> Gotcha, i've just been slowly getting everything together, today will be a much needed cleaunup, i'll do some oc'ing this weekend, you know me my system needs to be 110% stable, so i'm really picky about doing stress test's after oc'ing, and that takes more time than what i have now.



Yeah I know.  hey 110% stable here never stressed test   Only crashes when I add in my damn corsair ram, doesnt match well with my pi's.  Thats why the Corsairs are out until I get another rig that uses DDR3


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> whats the fascination with the LEDs guys





ShadowFold said:


> Seeing the red glow from under my computer room door is EPIC.



I must agree...I like to see my living room glowing blue through my balcony window when I come home from work at night...not to mention, I don't have to turn on a light when I'm watching a movie and I got to get up to go whiz


----------



## IINexusII (May 24, 2009)

soo hot here in london atm... emergency northbridge cooler


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> soo hot here in london atm... emergency northbridge cooler



aint that the truth! brighton is even hotter atm!

my nb is kicking out 47.c LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

computertechy said:


> aint that the truth! brighton is even hotter atm!
> 
> my nb is kicking out 47.c LOL



55ºc while crunching


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 55ºc while crunching



your nb CP?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2009)

Summer's hitting me too.. Everything went up 10+C


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

{UK} will be getting this for summer me thinks!

wont impact on electricity that much either!

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=624651


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

computertechy said:


> your nb CP?



you got that right...


56ºc right now


----------



## ShadowFold (May 24, 2009)

Why doesn't my HWMonitor have NB temps  What program would I need for that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

well, my montly rad cleaning is due.  Here is behind the first fan I removed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Why doesn't my HWMonitor have NB temps  What program would I need for that?



non of my AMD rigs read NB temp.  Only AOD.


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Why doesn't my HWMonitor have NB temps  What program would I need for that?



download everest ultimate! its not F R E E

or if you pm me your msn i will S E N D it to you!

you aswell CP if u want it!

btw CP, Do your house cleaning!!!

 LOL


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> soo hot here in london atm... emergency northbridge cooler



you guys have no idea what hot is....lol, we got 34C today and is not even summer!

all my temps went up byabout 3-4 C... Still nice and cool though! chk it out...


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

uv cathode OVERKILL hehe!

looks very nice TZ

EDIT: i have to admit, that case is bad ass!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

I think I might just add a fish tank with goldfish in there somewhere....with all that UV they are going to be the healthiest fish on the planet!

btw, chk temps on the right of the pic...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

computertechy said:


> download everest ultimate! its not F R E E
> 
> or if you pm me your msn i will S E N D it to you!
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, but I have everest. I forgot I even had it too!  and it was free


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

very nice temps TZ.

and a very cute kid too! 

i havent found out if my sperm work's yet  LOL


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

computertechy said:


> very nice temps TZ.
> 
> and a very cute kid too!



Thanks man!



computertechy said:


> i havent found out if my sperm work's yet  LOL



Good luck with that! lol


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

Hey, where did the NB temp display on Everest go, wtf?
I just went to check the temps, and no NB display?


----------



## computertechy (May 24, 2009)

mine is showing!

its the far green one for me!

bottom right

my temps @ 3.6gigabastards!


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hey, where did the NB temp display on Everest go, wtf?
> I just went to check the temps, and no NB display?



its usually on the main menu,, just click on "sensor" tab

or you can go to file - preferences and activate which ever reading you need shown...


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> its usually on the main menu,, just click on "sensor" tab



Yeah, I know it should be right there, but its gone It wasn't gone last time I checked.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yeah, I know it should be right there, but its gone It wasn't gone last time I checked.



what have you being messing with? lol


----------



## IINexusII (May 24, 2009)

i dont think my P5Q se has a northbridge temp sensor  anyone with same mobo gettin temps?


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

See? It ain't there where it's supposed to be 





And here proof that in fact it was there:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1394582&postcount=11


----------



## tzitzibp (May 24, 2009)

try this... on logging tab


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

I don't even have that tab lol


----------



## IINexusII (May 24, 2009)

flash your bios to rampage! might come back


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

Yeah I always wanted to do that, but I'm somehow too scared to try. But knowing me its a matter of time till I try anyway... and most probably fail.


----------



## IINexusII (May 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0smKjradLuQ

theres one on ebay which i might snipe soon, hopefully


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

I got my Formular off eBay too  Was a guy from Lugano, I noticed several other neat items he has brand new for cheap on eBay. Might do business with him a few more times.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 25, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> flash your bios to rampage! might come back



or just try a different version of Everest....lol


----------



## technicks (May 25, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0smKjradLuQ
> 
> theres one on ebay which i might snipe soon, hopefully



Want one for €79? http://www.alternate.nl/html/richSource/detail.html?id=3986.

I can buy it for you and ship it to London.


----------



## IINexusII (May 25, 2009)

technicks said:


> Want one for €79? http://www.alternate.nl/html/richSource/detail.html?id=3986.
> 
> I can buy it for you and ship it to London.



hmm that would be £70 gbp, are u going to charge me for postage 

theres a rampage on ebay aswell going to finish in 3 days


----------



## MRCL (May 25, 2009)

Behold, my dedicated cruncher! Kenny approved


----------



## Thrackan (May 25, 2009)

Now thats an "Out Of The Box Experience"!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2009)

very good MRCL


----------



## phanbuey (May 25, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Now thats an "Out Of The Box Experience"!



aaahhh


----------



## MRCL (May 25, 2009)

A case will later be added.
Now it just has to work... seems the harddrive is dead. Kennys influence?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 25, 2009)

He swore the HDD to it's death...


----------



## Thrackan (May 26, 2009)

4 of these coming my way to blow massive coolness into my rad 

...and a steal at €7.95 each too


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26070&stc=1&d=1243360936
> 
> 4 of these coming my way to blow massive coolness into my rad
> 
> ...and a steal at €7.95 each too



looks nice, what are the specs on those?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 27, 2009)

Aren't those the model that replace the 1011R? If so they push around 100CFM and have a lot of static pressure (good for LC).


----------



## technicks (May 27, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> hmm that would be £70 gbp, are u going to charge me for postage
> 
> theres a rampage on ebay aswell going to finish in 3 days



Yeah, what do you think?


----------



## Thrackan (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looks nice, what are the specs on those?



I'm trying to find the exact specs, but as CD says it's about 100CFM and good pressure.

CD, Google and the Sanyo Denki website couldn't give me specs for this one, maybe you can?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (May 27, 2009)

Oh Noes! No Gfx!


----------



## MRCL (May 27, 2009)

Wheres the 4850x2?


----------



## Bitolas (May 27, 2009)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics:






















Wires everywhere, I need to get myself a modular PSU.


----------



## crtecha (May 27, 2009)

Hey hows that 4770 treating you?


----------



## Bitolas (May 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Hey hows that 4770 treating you?



Really nicely, I'll most likely trade it for a XFX 4770 with the big cool cooler when I have the chance so I can OC it to hell and back.


----------



## crtecha (May 27, 2009)

Awesome I was considering getting one for my spare gaming rig and playing around with it.  You cant beat the price/performance from what I've read it looks pretty killer.  You wouldn't happen to have any bench scores to post would you?


----------



## Bitolas (May 27, 2009)

I only tested it on Crysis, as soon as I have the time I'll try some more benchs:





(I'm Portuguese btw)





Also got 14,5k on 3dmark06


----------



## crtecha (May 27, 2009)

Awesome thats dude.  That looks really good I think you've convinced me.   Once I get my 4830 from rma Im going to play with it for a bit and then get me one of those unless I fall in love with the 4830...


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Awesome thats dude.  That looks really good I think you've convinced me.   Once I get my 4830 from rma Im going to play with it for a bit and then get me one of those unless I fall in love with the 4830...


Should be any day now m8.  I've checked in with XFX but nothin back yet on the status.  I'd imagine next week for sure 



ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/IMG_0250.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/IMG_0251.jpg



Looks like someone has Empty PCI-E Syndrome. Well a new gfx card and 4-6 hours benching/stress testing should cure it right up.  Hope you get over the bug well with that 275


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2009)

Hi m8´s,

After severall days of spending money and time i´m almost done with my rig....
Before:






After:


----------



## DrOctopus (May 27, 2009)

finished my first build..


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MRCL (May 27, 2009)

DrOctopus said:


> finished my first build..



You did a better job on your first build than I did with mine... WORLDS apart lol.


----------



## crtecha (May 27, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Hi m8´s,
> 
> After severall days of spending money and time i´m almost done with my rig....
> Before:
> ...



Wow dude those are some great clocks and a really awesome rig.  Were you able to hit 3.4 on air?  Im on air right now and I cant for the life of me hit 3.4 stable.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/IMG_0257.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/IMG_0261.jpg



Thats more like it! 

Any benchmarks yet?  I'll be checking the Nvidia 2xx clubhouse to see if you've thrown up numbers.

Wonder how well it'll overclock...


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Wow dude those are some great clocks and a really awesome rig.  Were you able to hit 3.4 on air?  Im on air right now and I cant for the life of me hit 3.4 stable.



no way to hit 3.4ghz on Air tried almost everything... no chance... got it @3.51Ghz atm stable
there are more resources still in the gpu/ram

ordered a Phenom II 955 already to hit the 4ghz barrier 

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/score.php?id=6070b59838305f1ffc6f5f8b8a599b78

thx


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thats more like it!
> 
> Any benchmarks yet?  I'll be checking the Nvidia 2xx clubhouse to see if you've thrown up numbers.
> 
> Wonder how well it'll overclock...



Probably not gonna bench. I tried OCing but OCCT isn't stressing the GPU correctly so I gotta get furmark later.


----------



## crtecha (May 27, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> no way to hit 3.4ghz on Air tried almost everything... no chance... got it @3.51Ghz atm stable
> there are more resources still in the gpu/ram
> 
> ordered a Phenom II 955 already to hit the 4ghz barrier
> ...



Dang I was hoping you had some crazy secrets from the devil to get it that high 

Looks like I need to start piling pennies for a upgrade


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Dang I was hoping you had some crazy secrets from the devil to get it that high
> 
> Looks like I need to start piling pennies for a upgrade



i had it once on 3.3ghz but hot like hell on air


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You did a better job on your first build than I did with mine... WORLDS apart lol.



yeah, same here. great first build


----------



## theorw (May 27, 2009)

Bitolas said:


> Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics:
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1486/img001r.jpg
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/7297/img002i.jpg
> ...



I had th same case assembled for a friend about a week ago...REALLY HARD CABLE MANAGEMENT!But i managed to achieve good results in the end.Open both sidepanels and try to pass the cables from behind the HDD and put them on the FDD space.This should do the trick...Then repost  some pics!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

guys, what can I use to test my PSU to see if it might be bad?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2009)

OCCT has one, but I haven't used it honestly lol


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

Volt meter to check volts coming from the system... any hardware monitor that shows both the 5v and 12v on it. Then it's just whats going on with the system.. reboots on stock... that sort of thing..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Volt meter to check volts coming from the system... any hardware monitor that shows both the 5v and 12v on it. Then it's just whats going on with the system.. reboots on stock... that sort of thing..



I keep getting a BSOD for Device driver got stuck on infinite loop.  My video cards start to spin up all the way (the fans).  I took my 2nd card out, only doing one card now. If I dont get it no more.  I will swap cards.  If I dont get it with either card then I will look into my PSU


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> *Probably not gonna bench.* I tried OCing but OCCT isn't stressing the GPU correctly so I gotta get furmark later.



  Well now your just making me sad.  Wanna send it to me for benchmark it?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I keep getting a BSOD for Device driver got stuck on infinite loop.  My video cards start to spin up all the way (the fans).  I took my 2nd card out, only doing one card now. If I dont get it no more.  I will swap cards.  If I dont get it with either card then I will look into my PSU



Yeah, I was getting that when I got my second 280 in the system.. I couldn't watch any type of video and then some graphic intence lvls on UT3 just crash to the desktop.. found out that my psu couldn't handle the cards in sli.. But that was a 750w... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I was getting that when I got my second 280 in the system.. I couldn't watch any type of video and then some graphic intence lvls on UT3 just crash to the desktop.. found out that my psu couldn't handle the cards in sli.. But that was a 750w... lol



my PSU should be fine, its handled them ever since I bought it a few months ago.  It handled 3 260's in sli on fits rig.  im bummed, so far so good with only one card on.


----------



## erocker (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what can I use to test my PSU to see if it might be bad?



Linpack + Furmark at the same time.  Don't use the OCCT PSU test, if the PSU isn't bad now it may be after using that test.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Linpack + Furmark at the same time.  Don't use the OCCT PSU test, if the PSU isn't bad now it may be after using that test.



what im going to do tomorrow if its still going ok, is swap out cards.  if i get the error then I know what it is.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 28, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> i had it once on 3.3ghz but hot like hell on air



Mines not a 9950 but I'm the same way...can get to 3.1-3.2 with my 9850 but dang she gets hot under stress tests!!


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> guys, what can I use to test my PSU to see if it might be bad?



Well, most obvious thing would be swap PSU's and check if it works


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2009)

my CPU arrived,

let´s see how high he can go .....


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

I changed my hardware too >*OVERCLOCKED* Intel Core i7 920 D0 Stepping (SLBEJ) 2.66Ghz @ 4.00GHz / Gigabyte EX58-UD5 Intel X58 Motherboard / OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 PC3-12800C8 1600MHz DDR3 Bundle


----------



## kyle2020 (May 28, 2009)

Prebuilt arciks?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

yes i bought it in bundle 3in1 overclocked package


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

heres mine 
its a little messy but it gets the job done


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

looks big u dont se case?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2009)

Arciks said:


> looks big u dont se case?



i have a stacker 830 but was doing some cable management so i removed everything out of it and decided to do a dice run


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Well, most obvious thing would be swap PSU's and check if it works



i dont have a spare one right now.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 29, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> my CPU arrived,
> 
> let´s see how high he can go .....
> 
> ...




Sweet! Let's see some Benchies.   

Are you on air?


----------



## n0tiert (May 29, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Sweet! Let's see some Benchies.
> 
> Are you on air?



Nope, 

rig is watercooled check my project log


----------



## theorw (May 30, 2009)

Yesterday morning i was bored to death and i also had 2 cm fans lying around so i found something to do with them.I added them to my Mushasi.I turned out to be great and a couple of degrees lower!The only bad thing is that i had to hung!! the pdb from the top in order to hold the added weight!
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/DSC01248.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/DSC01245.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/DSC01244.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/DSC01249.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/DSC01247.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/t.jpg


----------



## CyberDruid (May 30, 2009)

*It's mine now...*

I had to take the Girl Child's Pink Waterputer away. She was getting out of hand. Momma don't let Poppa spank her butt so instead Poppa's got a Pink Waterputer in lock down.

It's been in a cubby hole in the Girl's desk so I kind of forgot how it looked...that whole period of time was a blur...too many long days and nights.





Temporily mine


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Awwww! Her puter is gone!!! Well it's a sexy thing non the less!!!


----------



## theorw (May 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> heres mine
> its a little messy but it gets the job done
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3583/p1000883k.jpg



WOW ALL these 4870s and u only score 22k on 06??Or is this with just the one?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 30, 2009)

Here's my PC that I use, an Acer Aspire AX3200. It's not bad, just limits what you can upgrade and such. I would have taken a picture of the inside, but I haven't changed andthing, so there's not much to see. Also attached are a couple pics of my new gaming build ATM. I had some problems with the built-in fan controller, that's why cables are strung out everywhere. I have a mobo and heatsink, but no CPU, that's why the mobo isn't in it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2009)

Just finished up the loop ....











Radiator right now is the weakest link but it's working ok. No mods done to the case itself.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

lookin' good man! now hows the temps? That's what important!!! 



What about the rad!?? It's not like your waiting on someone to finish his build are you!?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2009)

LMAO ....

Actually yes I am waiting **shakes fist**

Temps are fine, linpack load @ 4Ghz is 53-55C. Before on stock it was like 70C  Also it was a b*tch to fill without a fill port


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!! Glad to see the decrease in temps! 

Wave that fist anymore.... Lets see how fast I get it done!....


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wave that fist anymore.... Lets see how fast I get it done!....





Sorry mastah ... I be a good b*tch I promise


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

hey Shaun, looks good bro, if you would only clean up your cables, that'll be one sick rig .

Tip, all you need is to buy another fitting, screw it on the top and by corresponding tubing and run it to an accessible point in the case.  See below, here is mine 

If you look at the pic, my case has a little sliding compartment up top.  I removed the compartment and just left the sliding cover.  I ran a line up there and when I fill it I just remove the cap, fill it and cap it when done.  Filling was never easier


----------



## ShadowFold (May 30, 2009)

No video card again


----------



## MRCL (May 30, 2009)

Silverstone Fortress I'm working at right now. Nowhere from being finished, but looks nicely clean till now, no?


----------



## Flyordie (May 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No video card again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/IMG_0295.jpg



You don't have like an HD2600 or something like that laying around?
Even I have an HD2600XT or an X1800GTO laying in my closet. (Although they are both up for sale...)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 30, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> You don't have like an HD2600 or something like that laying around?
> Even I have an HD2600XT or an X1800GTO laying in my closet. (Although they are both up for sale...)



No I don't.. The onboard HD 3300 plays TF2 and L4D fine at 1920x1080 so I'm good. I'm just gonna wait for the HD 5000's, definitely not buying gefuck again.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Silverstone Fortress I'm working at right now. Nowhere from being finished, but looks nicely clean till now, no?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/Foto0151.jpg



So how is the Hammer treating you? Looks like it fits that board a bit better than my DFI, less ram restriction anyways.


----------



## MRCL (May 30, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> So how is the Hammer treating you? Looks like it fits that board a bit better than my DFI, less ram restriction anyways.



It was a pain to install it, its huge and it barely has enough clearance between the sidepanel and it, tight fit.

Other than that, its a pretty good cooler, keeps the E8400 on reasonable temps with lowest fan speeds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Silverstone Fortress I'm working at right now. Nowhere from being finished, but looks nicely clean till now, no?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/Foto0151.jpg



looks very nice, I love it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No video card again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/IMG_0295.jpg



what happened this time? 

I dont have c/f anymore, my visiontek 4870 crapped.  If I run it it gives me BSOD's that say something about device driver stuck in infinite loop.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what happened this time?
> 
> I dont have c/f anymore, my visiontek 4870 crapped.  If I run it it gives me BSOD's that say something about device driver stuck in infinite loop.



Well for the amount of times he's had an Nvidia & ATI failure, I think he should stick with ATI. Maybe change Motherboard?


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 31, 2009)

My updated rig with i7 core 620 @ 4011mhz. But cables are lil chaotic and my old case is lil small for cpu cooler will need to upgrade case later,because i cant close my case because of cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well for the amount of times he's had an Nvidia & ATI failure, I think he should stick with ATI. Maybe change Motherboard?




how many times has it been.  This is the first video card I have fail on me 


Arciks said:


> My updated rig with i7 core 620 @ 4011mhz. But cables are lil chaotic and my old case is lil small for cpu cooler will need to upgrade case later,because i cant close my case because of cooler
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/IMG_0001.jpg



you got some powerful components my friend, but you need to improve your cable management


----------



## funkflix (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

That is pretty nice man!!  Good for how you can do so.

*Here's mine as of right now!*






Now, if I just have to wait! And, Wait... Oh did I mention Wait?


----------



## MRCL (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That is pretty nice man!!  Good for how you can do so.
> 
> *Here's mine as of right now!*
> 
> ...



Do I see a Resident Evel themed case? Looks like you want that res T-Virus style.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Do I see a Resident Evel themed case? Looks like you want that res T-Virus style.



I want, I've been waiting 3 weeks now for my res!  Since he threw it on Xs, I figured that I'd let everyone know what it is... lol.. Best $110 I've spent!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2009)

That mock setup is too funny CS!! Good job  

Now, can you get it to work???


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That mock setup is too funny CS!! Good job
> 
> Now, can you get it to work???



Give me a lighter and we'll see what it does!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

funkflix said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/imgp68932ted.jpg
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/imgp6894vuph.jpg
> 
> ...



awesome job with the rig.  love how the SATA cables are sleeved 



Cold Storm said:


> That is pretty nice man!!  Good for how you can do so.
> 
> *Here's mine as of right now!*
> 
> ...



the sweetest rig on TPU hands down     No seriously it is.  Love the tubing.  Tygon??? 




Cold Storm said:


> Give me a lighter and we'll see what it does!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Gotta do what you gotta do! You know that man! I'm still searching for a lighter, CP, to try it out... I seem to not be able to find anything now with my desk a clutter!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Gotta do what you gotta do! You know that man! I'm still searching for a lighter, CP, to try it out... I seem to not be able to find anything now with my desk a clutter!



Drop the lighter and step away from the MM case.  You hurt the case or any of the components, and I will hurt you  


Seriously, you aint lighting that thing on fire right?


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

lol light it then youtube it!

looking good cs!!! 

@cp

i bet you wouldnt do that with a bleed line! good idea tbh, i might do that on my project!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

computertechy said:


> lol light it then youtube it!
> 
> looking good cs!!!
> 
> ...



no sir, you risky.  I would need to find a good cap that fit snug.  But yeah the fill line, is a good idea, saves a lot of time trust me.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

Hey, hey... Gotta see how the water line will be! lol.. 

Yeah, I'd cut my hand off before I'd ever set fire to this rig!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, hey... Gotta see how the water line will be! lol..
> 
> Yeah, I'd cut my hand off before I'd ever set fire to this rig!



thats what I thought


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

hmmmm Computertechy is thinking of burning his P80 tower and youtubing it!


----------



## MRCL (May 31, 2009)

computertechy said:


> hmmmm Computertechy is thinking of burning his P80 tower and youtubing it!



Why so much hate?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

computertechy said:


> hmmmm Computertechy is thinking of burning his P80 tower and youtubing it!



you should think about getting that thought out of your head


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

My current rig... this UV cathode is a monster

Pic of my finger


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

very nice phabuey, loving it


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/DSCN0856.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/Computer1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/Computr2.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice Router


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Why so much hate?



without the hardware in it ofcourse!

but i hate the p80 so much i will burn it! and it is f***ed anyway!

btw nice rig their phanbuey


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

I don't care to much about the case as I do the wallet that's sitting right next to it!  Nice looking case Phanbuey! 


Computertechy... once you get that MM case... Burn the b1tch!!!!


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't care to much about the case as I do the wallet that's sitting right next to it!  Nice looking case Phanbuey!





last time i took some pics, the beer i was drinking was in focus .

oh man... my pictures are terrible... need a better camera.


----------



## computertechy (May 31, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't care to much about the case as I do the wallet that's sitting right next to it!  Nice looking case Phanbuey!
> 
> 
> Computertechy... once you get that MM case... Burn the b1tch!!!!



lmao dont you worrie!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> last time i took some pics, the beer i was drinking was in focus .
> 
> oh man... my pictures are terrible... need a better camera.



oh no, the case was there quite well, I just like looking around someone else place! Wallet came up first!


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

funkflix wat case is that... its very nice and clean.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 1, 2009)

im so **** off i just got outbid on a maximus formula

getting a noctua NC-u6 northbridge cooler, hope it fits my p5q se.

more than enough for p45  + antec spot cool coming aswel


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2009)

No new hardware but took out the IDE DVD drive and my 160GB Western Digital drive, looks a little neater


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

looks cleaner davek


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

AGPPPPPPPP


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> AGPPPPPPPP


Based on the twin molex connectors, I'm gonna say Sapphire x1950 Pro. I remember when it was the fastest AGP card.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 1, 2009)

Check it - Silver Fortress Version 2 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2177.html
Its so nice...


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 1, 2009)

done it myself





B)





sadest part (


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

u need a tad bit of wire management their buddy!

that would be a nice rig tbh if you just sorted the cable's a bit!

plus it will improve your airflow aswell! i love those DuOrb coolers!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Check it - Silver Fortress Version 2
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2177.html
> Its so nice...



I can see a Swiss doing the evil peace sign in the reflection off the CPU heatsink!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 2, 2009)

computertechy said:


> _u need a tad bit of wire management their buddy!_
> 
> that would be a nice rig tbh if you just sorted the cable's a bit!
> 
> plus it will improve your airflow aswell! i love those DuOrb coolers!



that's the second thing i have to do today   first is lapping


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 2, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090601/xa4.jpg
> sadest part (



Wow, somebody else has the Thermaltake big typhoon VX! I'm gonna get rid of mine though and replace it with the Zalman CNPS 9900 LED because the Typhoon's heat pipes block out my first RAM slot so I have to put my dominators in slots 2 and four instead of 1 and 3.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I can see a Swiss doing the evil peace sign in the reflection off the CPU heatsink!



Haha yeah I noticed during the photo shoot that I was reflected, so I thought might as well do a pose lol.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 2, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wow, somebody else has the Thermaltake big typhoon VX! I'm gonna get rid of mine though and replace it with the Zalman CNPS 9900 LED because the Typhoon's heat pipes block out my first RAM slot so I have to put my dominators in slots 2 and four instead of 1 and 3.



i like mine but i don't think i'll get something new this summer if i don't get a job


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No I don't.. The onboard HD 3300 plays TF2 and L4D fine at 1920x1080 so I'm good. I'm just gonna wait for the HD 5000's, definitely not buying gefuck again.



I haven't been so observant with your rig Shadow, but you've gone through how many video cards in the passed 3-4 months? I recall you having dual 4830's, GTX280, 4850X2 and from your post above you went back to NVidia again? Why so many cards?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> you guys have no idea what hot is....lol, we got 34C today and is not even summer!
> 
> all my temps went up byabout 3-4 C... Still nice and cool though! chk it out...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2097/__13.jpg



34c, 93F? Fricking 100F right now in Tucson. :shadedshu
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USAZ0247?from=search_10day

I'm happy to see my rig still idle's at 35-36C and load never goes above 47C, even at 1.55v. Water FTW!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 4, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> i like mine but i don't think i'll get something new this summer if i don't get a job



Take anything...make sure they offer a lot of overtime. That's what I'm doing  I work 7 days a freakin' week! It'll pay off, just do it!


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Jun 4, 2009)

My new system is now published online. Not as sexy as some of the super systems on these pages but I tend to like quiet and trouble free these days.

In a few days I will outfit it with some SSDs and quad VelociRaptor RAID 0 array to install my games on. See you on the battlefield!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 4, 2009)

The latest toy to hit my desk...

Ikonik RA X10 Liquid in black.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 4, 2009)

wow i love the idea of that case peet!!

full review of the Ikonic here http://www.guru3d.com/article/ikonik-ra-x10-liquid-review/1

and i have a new toy that's hit my desk aswell 

MM U2-UFO Extended!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 4, 2009)

This is my baby

a closer look>>> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2162.html


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 4, 2009)

Dang, sick case! Love the theme too.

Hl2 = Favorite PC game


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a sick case there t77!

Makes me wanna get back into my NZXT tempest and clean it up... There are now a shit load of dead flies in there somehow...


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Just put the new card in today.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice E! 

Me = Super Jealous!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just put the new card in today.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/pcatm2.jpg
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/pcatm1.jpg



I know you mentioned this earlier, but how is your SSD mounted?  Was it Velcro'ed?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I know you mentioned this earlier, but how is your SSD mounted?  Was it Velcro'ed?



Yes, velcro is awesome! 

I forgot, this is my newish folder/cruncher.  It's about to get some new black tubing.  I need to get my lazy ass to the store for some distilled.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090604/IMG_0371.jpg



Yay! new card...hope this one works out for you.


----------



## theorw (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090604/IMG_0371.jpg


 Hey pal u have a great HAF there!!!!Why dont u give a little more effort on cable management?????


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

theorw said:


> Hey pal u have a great HAF there!!!!Why dont u give a little more effort on cable management?????



Hm? That red cable is a PCIE connector.. It's just hangin there  Don't really see the point of getting it 100% neat, plus my power supply cables are kinda short.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Hm? That red cable is a PCIE connector.. It's just hangin there  Don't really see the point of getting it 100% neat, plus my power supply cables are kinda short.



and u change ur graphics cards everyday!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

a few changes....

after installing the gfx waterblocks and added them to the loop, I decided that the 120x2 rad could take it, but leave no room for OCing, so I added one more 120 rad and replaced the tubing with black tygon....

so my PC ATM...


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

Woo, glowy stuff!


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

ready for her new case!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking ready!

how long before you get a pic of the new rig?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

still dont have everything yet buddy but can get it mostly all setup with the gpu loop and just run the cpu on air until my EK250 and extra pipe comes.

EDIT: And my case struts! lol


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

you got it!

or

(hope it won't be long before you get all the rest.... and)... it might be best to just wait for them, before you seal your loop... just a thought!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, integrating a TV tuner / remote system in there techy?


----------



## computertechy (Jun 5, 2009)

and still have plenty of room left over!  

my pc atm LOL


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 5, 2009)

You could fit 3 systems in there!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2009)

@erocker

What size holesaw is that for your "cables" hole?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> a few changes....
> 
> after installing the gfx waterblocks and added them to the loop, I decided that the 120x2 rad could take it, but leave no room for OCing, so I added one more 120 rad and replaced the tubing with black tygon....
> 
> ...



that looks very nice bro, really good job with the lighting 



computertechy said:


> ready for her new case!
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/IMAG0010.jpg



  Like the hardware, can't wait.



computertechy said:


> and still have plenty of room left over!
> 
> my pc atm LOL
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/IMAG0011.jpg
> ...




  I need one of those   Looks very good bro.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @erocker
> 
> What size holesaw is that for your "cables" hole?



1 1/2" (38mm). 

Got some black tubing installed.  Was going to do it in all black, but I really like the black with the silver.

Before, with icky tainted lines:





After with silver and black lines:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2009)

The black looks good man! like the silver and black.. gave me an idea!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll be opening my project log hopefully by this upcoming weekend.  it has taken longer than expected, but just waiting for some cash.

This is going to house a Socket 775 rig, which will be my 1st dedicated cruncher, as my i7 is my main rig that also crunches 24/7 

CPU will be a Core 2 Duo E6300, mobo still looking, but probably a DFI X48.

Only thing I have done is mount the rad to see how it looks.  THe rest will be in the log 

Here is where I am at so far:










i'll have a better camera for the log as well


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking forward to it mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Looking forward to it mate



me too, my buddy is lending me the CPU for as long as I need it basically.  just needed some money to get a board, after that just missing a Pump and a res.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

E6300, nice, that chip has some serious potential.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 9, 2009)

lol CP scizzors and mounting tape... This is gonna be good.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

more crunchers  cant wait CP 

installing xp, feels realy weird to run my cpu on air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> E6300, nice, that chip has some serious potential.



sure does, I will do some overclocking too!  have some fun with it



phanbuey said:


> lol CP scizzors and mounting tape... This is gonna be good.



haha, just to mount the rad, does an amazing job, that thing is held there pretty damn sturdy.



computertechy said:


> more crunchers  cant wait CP
> 
> installing xp, feels realy weird to run my cpu on air
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/installingxp1.jpg



I knew that was bound to happen


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure does, I will do some overclocking too!  have some fun with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can delete it if u want.........BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i can delete it if u want.........BITCH!!!!!!



delete what?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sure does, I will do some overclocking too!  have some fun with it



I brought mine to 3.6GHz on air, try to beat that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I brought mine to 3.6GHz on air, try to beat that



sure, i'll give it a shot, but its going to be under water


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> delete what?



my pic of the rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

computertechy said:


> my pic of the rig



no no I think you mis read my post.  I meant I knew it was going to happen as in you were not going to install xp on AIR


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no no I think you mis read my post.  I meant I knew it was going to happen as in you were not going to install xp on AIR



ahhh i seeee.....oh well  your still a bitch anyway! LOL 

btw do u need a res?

i have a Swifty Mcres laying around....its green inside it though as it was part of my water B O N G.......LMAO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

computertechy said:


> ahhh i seeee.....oh well  your still a bitch anyway! LOL
> 
> btw do u need a res?
> 
> i have a Swifty Mcres laying around....its green inside it though as it was part of my water B O N G.......LMAO



dammit, but you are in the UK


----------



## computertechy (Jun 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit, but you are in the UK



i will give u res, pay for shipping, but if shipping is more than its worth its not worth it!

i will get some quotes for shipping.......i know ppl lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2009)

computertechy said:


> i will give u res, pay for shipping, but if shipping is more than its worth its not worth it!
> 
> i will get some quotes for shipping.......i know ppl lol



let me know bro, that sounds cool and thanks for the help.  If its more then obviously its not worth it.  but if it can save me some bucks, why not


----------



## miloshs (Jun 9, 2009)

Lol if that doesn work out for you guys, you can always send it to me... At least im not overseas 

Serbia is close by, might be cheaper...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Lol if that doesn work out for you guys, you can always send it to me... At least im not overseas
> 
> Serbia is close by, might be cheaper...



no,no,no!
It's coming to me!! I AT LEAST need 1 W/C part!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> no,no,no!
> It's coming to me!! I AT LEAST need 1 W/C part!



Hey h3ll, I've never seen your pc, post it man!

I can send you my Laing XSPC res, won't be needing that


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> no,no,no!
> It's coming to me!! I AT LEAST need 1 W/C part!



I've got a horrid XSPC dual bay res+pump that I'm not using


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah blurry pics... I dont have a good camera...




Ram,CPU and cables need to tidy them up...




my 8600GT




my 4gb IDE and 250Gb SATA


----------



## miloshs (Jun 9, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> no,no,no!
> It's coming to me!! I AT LEAST need 1 W/C part!



Exactly...  You need just one part, i need all the parts. You can buy one easy and what am i supposed to do? Sell my PC to by watercooling rig, only to find out that i have no PC to cool down? 

Hehe


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 9, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Exactly...  You need just one part, i need all the parts. You can buy one easy and what am i supposed to do? Sell my PC to by watercooling rig, only to find out that i have no PC to cool down?
> 
> Hehe



Rephrase
I dont have any


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 9, 2009)

my e7300 needs watercooling


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

I might have a HK3 and two 4890 blocks for sale soon


----------



## miloshs (Jun 9, 2009)

Sale?!?! We want it free of charge


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, those are pure copper blocks man


----------



## miloshs (Jun 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hey, those are pure copper blocks man



Hey man, just noticed ure from CH, where at? My bro lives in the vicinity of Fribourg...
You can give them to him, and he will bring it to me  LOLZ

Just kidding mate (about the wblocks, not about my bro)


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Hey man, just noticed ure from CH, where at? My bro lives in the vicinity of Fribourg...
> You can give them to him, and he will bring it to me  LOLZ
> 
> Just kidding mate (about the wblocks, not about my bro)



Living at Schaffhausen. Iiiits quite a few miles from Fribourg away


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 9, 2009)

my pc ATM







doing some cleaning


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> http://news.gotgame.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/messy_desk_contest_winner.jpg
> 
> lol



HOLY  CRAP!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2009)

organised mess ftw


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Got some new heatspreaders!!!! Thanks sneekypeet these things are kickass! 






This was before i moved my res back internally to fix some kinks in tubing. Oh and dont mind the dusty 80MM you would be surprised how much it helps!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2009)

Lookin' sharp Shaun!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got some new heatspreaders!!!! Thanks sneekypeet these things are kickass!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26494&stc=1&d=1244654161
> 
> This was before i moved my res back internally to fix some kinks in tubing. Oh and dont mind the dusty 80MM you would be surprised how much it helps!



That fan made me extremely sick to my stomach.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

douglatins said:


> That fan made me extremely sick to my stomach.



LOL good!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL good!



I'm guessing smoking + dogs/cats?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

Nah its just a really old fan as I smoke outside.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ah, well I cleaned someones PC a month ago which did have smoke + dog hair + dust. Looked about the same colour


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL .... 

I only use it when clocking my ram anyways so its not in there 24/7


----------



## computertechy (Jun 10, 2009)

@ CP cheapest possible i could get as like $20/30 and that more than the res!

I hate uk!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 10, 2009)

I was gonna post new pics but I'm too lazy to reinstall Photoshop...


----------



## theorw (Jun 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll be opening my project log hopefully by this upcoming weekend.  it has taken longer than expected, but just waiting for some cash.
> 
> This is going to house a Socket 775 rig, which will be my 1st dedicated cruncher, as my i7 is my main rig that also crunches 24/7
> 
> ...



Give that 6300 a hellOC for me pal!At least 3,5GHz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 10, 2009)

man i want overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz lol but i dunno if my mobo can cope =/ or my psu


----------



## douglatins (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> man i want overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz lol but i dunno if my mobo can cope =/ or my psu



PSU is ok, dont have experience with 965 boards, but GB has some good overclocking potencial


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> man i want overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz lol but i dunno if my mobo can cope =/ or my psu



Possible. I did it with the same RAM as you, I think on a P5Q-E. Needs a taf bit more volts and it works. Or should work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2009)

like the heatspreaders Shaun.  any difference with performance, how does the ram feel when you touch them, much cooler?


----------



## theorw (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> man i want overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz lol but i dunno if my mobo can cope =/ or my psu



I still remember the 965 hitting 500fsb on GB boards so 450 u have some chances.Give it a little more juice and the NB too and u might achive 3,2+.
Well i did with my 6300 on my previous GB p35 that is the 965 successor so why not u too?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 10, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> man i want overclock my cpu to 3.2ghz lol but i dunno if my mobo can cope =/ or my psu



Man that board was one of the best clockers in its day, just might need alittle extra cooling for thechipset and the mosfets but other than that your board should be able to take it to 3.2ghz


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2009)

Hrmm.....





teeeheeee!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

sdfl;jkhfl;gkhl I hate you  Awesome card man, enjoy! My dads got two Visiontek 4870X2's.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

Johny5, love the setup man.  What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 11, 2009)

best ever


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> like the heatspreaders Shaun.  any difference with performance, how does the ram feel when you touch them, much cooler?



Much MUCH better. 1066mhz is now stable, used to be a little flaky.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2009)

cdawall... downsize that picture. Your picture is literally lagging my browser, lol.



mlee49 said:


> Johny5, love the setup man.  What kind of temps are you getting?



Thanks mlee. My temps with the new board sit around 30-32C idle and about 45C 100% full load. This is at 3.5GHz, 1.45v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

johnny, thats a beautiful setup man

CDAWALL, nice little setup 

JR, good to know it is now stable at 1066


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks ckn. I gotta wait for my 6 pin to 8 pin PCIE adapter to come in before I can power up the 4870x2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks ckn. I gotta wait for my 6 pin to 8 pin PCIE adapter to come in before I can power up the 4870x2.



thats a bummer, but hey thats the least of worries bro.  you got the card already


----------



## theorw (Jun 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks ckn. I gotta wait for my 6 pin to 8 pin PCIE adapter to come in before I can power up the 4870x2.



It will be interesting to see what kind of volts u ll get with the 4870x2 installed.
I have the same PSU too so i d really like a screenie with volts from everest and OCCT if possible!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> I still remember the 965 hitting 500fsb on GB boards so 450 u have some chances.Give it a little more juice and the NB too and u might achive 3,2+.
> Well i did with my 6300 on my previous GB p35 that is the 965 successor so why not u too?





boomstik360 said:


> Man that board was one of the best clockers in its day, just might need alittle extra cooling for thechipset and the mosfets but other than that your board should be able to take it to 3.2ghz





MRCL said:


> Possible. I did it with the same RAM as you, I think on a P5Q-E. Needs a taf bit more volts and it works. Or should work



thanks for the response guys,but i'm scared it won't work haha i'm scared my comp would explode or something and i had to 0.1V on my cpu to get it stable.
thats what my BIOS settings look like to keep my 2.8ghz stable.
******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This.
System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement.
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.35V]


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 11, 2009)

she was beautiful once over


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> It will be interesting to see what kind of volts u ll get with the 4870x2 installed.
> I have the same PSU too so i d really like a screenie with volts from everest and OCCT if possible!!



Will do.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 11, 2009)

are the mossfets the black cube things on the board? i want to cool them with the zalman heatsinks on my board. anyone tell me where they would be?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 11, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> are the mossfets the black cube things on the board? i want to cool them with the zalman heatsinks on my board. anyone tell me where they would be?
> 
> http://uk.asus.com/999/images/products/2428/2428_l.jpg



Your mofset's are the black chips laying flat on the board.  Check the pic of the Asus P5Q, it has a heatsink with a heatpipe over the chips laying next to the i/o shield.  The pics small but I've squared off the area you need to place the heatsinks.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Your mofset's are the black chips laying flat on the board.  Check the pic of the Asus P5Q, it has a heatsink with a heatpipe over the chips laying next to the i/o shield.  The pics small but I've squared off the area you need to place the heatsinks.



ahh thanks, ill throw something on those soon


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 11, 2009)

I always thought it was the big black cubes that were the mosfets - learn something new evey day


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 11, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I always thought it was the big black cubes that were the mosfets - learn something new evey day



they must be the phases of power then. i got a shitty 4-phase power


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2009)

Those black cubes, usually labeled with a few letters and numbers in white, are chokes, and each one represents a phase of power.

e.g. P5Q3 Deluxe with 16 phase CPU, 3 phase memory, and 3 phase northbridge:






(if you can't find them, they are labeled 1R0)

Image courtesy of Bit-Tech.net


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 11, 2009)

*Ok, so I reinstalled PS...*











Yes, the lighting is "weak" but I like it subtle. Gotta be able to sleep in the same room


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2009)

Let me see you stripped


----------



## computertechy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thrackan that is one hell of a rig man!

but i dont think the lighting is weak at all!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 11, 2009)

Well the picture colors make it stand out a bit more than real life. Still trying to find the right settings for photographing it.
Lighting is basically 1 UV CCFL and the blue LED fan you see.
But yeah... I like mine too


----------



## theorw (Jun 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Your mofset's are the black chips laying flat on the board.  Check the pic of the Asus P5Q, it has a heatsink with a heatpipe over the chips laying next to the i/o shield.  The pics small but I've squared off the area you need to place the heatsinks.



Also note that in that P5Q,only the mosfets in left of the cpu are colled!Directly north of the cpu there are mosfets too but are not cooled.But if u look closer u will see that there was cooling planned because there are 2 small holes that were intended for the heatsink missing,probably for lowering the cost...So these little flat black square pieces are the MOSFETS!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 11, 2009)

meh, my silverstones 18cm top fan blows directly over them and into my cpu, so im covered


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26533&stc=1&d=1244751391
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26534&stc=1&d=1244751399
> 
> Yes, the lighting is "weak" but I like it subtle. Gotta be able to sleep in the same room



are those binge's enzotech heat spreaders on the RAM?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> are those binge's enzotech heat spreaders on the RAM?



Keen eye my friend


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 12, 2009)

You should cut a hole behind the mobo to pass the sata cables

Other then that looking good


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/000_0116.jpg



I still can't get used to reversed ATX 
Looks nice though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Keen eye my friend







tigger said:


> Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/000_0116.jpg



that looks neat bro


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/000_0116.jpg



does that xigmatech fan have a 4pin pwn?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 12, 2009)

These fans dont have 4pin bud,i have 4 of them in my pc atm.They do look nice though dont they.

It was a pita getting the piece on the bottom in place,its so damn sticky.


----------



## DOM (Jun 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/000_0116.jpg



looks good


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Jun 13, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Let me see you stripped


Rammstein kicks ass. I hope you have a Rivet Gun, they sure do come in handy. Plus it usually beats using screws.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 13, 2009)

Slyr7.62 said:


> Rammstein kicks ass. I hope you have a Rivet Gun, they sure do come in handy. Plus it usually beats using screws.



Yes they do *hints again that I'm going to see them live in november*

No rivet gun here, won't stop me tho


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2009)

Just waiting for my KVM switch.


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

parents rig


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> parents rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/IMG_4037.jpg



Your parent's rig recieves all it's body parts from you I suppose
It's cleaner than my PC


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Your parent's rig recieves all it's body parts from you I suppose
> It's cleaner than my PC



 there all new from newegg 

but i didnt think this case would let me put all the psu cables behind the mobo 

its better then my cosmos


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres a quick shot of the inside of my case atm.i'm just in the process of doing the rest of it.I will post some more pics later.What do you think? i think it looks good.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090612/000_0116.jpg



Looks great Tigger!


I have a question though... Does that shit really work as far as sound dampening goes? Also, how does it attach.. glue?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> parents rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/IMG_4037.jpg



That is one clean case!!!!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just waiting for my KVM switch.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1288.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1289.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1290.jpg



Hey erocker, what's with the rabbit ear antennae??? Didn't the Digital Transition go into effect 2 days ago? Or is it not for TV?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 14, 2009)

_jm i think it does work,i'm not exactly sure.It does sound a bit quieter.its sticky backed btw.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 15, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey erocker, what's with the rabbit ear antennae??? Didn't the Digital Transition go into effect 2 days ago? Or is it not for TV?



Digital is transmitted over UHF, rabbit ears pickup UHF. And feed it to a digital tuner. No need for a special digital antena, only an ATSC tuner.


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep!  I have a Pinnacle HD Pro USB stick and I use the antenna to pick up local digital TV and radio.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jun 15, 2009)

I use the Pinnacle HD PCTV 880e usb stick. HD quality through windows media center looks perfect, even at 2560x1600.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

In a bazillion years I swore I wouldn't use an Intel CPU again..I ended up with an Atom mobo anyways...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Mark are you shitting me?  Legos??  Please tell me i'm seeing wrong.  Is that a worlds first?  Lego case   thats insane dude.  so simple, but yet so unique!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

CP, look at his avatar.. he's done it before! lol... 

But I am with you CP, that still is crazy to look at. Still crazy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> CP, look at his avatar.. he's done it before! lol...
> 
> But I am with you CP, that still is crazy to look at. Still crazy!



I never noticed what that was in his avatar.  Truly crazy and takes serious skillz.  man I wouldn't be able to build a legos case to save my damn life!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mark are you shitting me?  Legos??  Please tell me i'm seeing wrong.  Is that a worlds first?  Lego case   thats insane dude.  so simple, but yet so unique!



lol, I did a bunch of them years ago....This one is a bit bigger as I used a Raptor for the Hdd and a full size DVD (early ones had Laptop DVD and Hdd).

The cool part was i removed the stock junk Intel alum coolers and used a pair of copper ones I had laying around. With the silent Silverstone fan the temps were cut in half...
(only noise in the comp is the raptor)




I built it to run my NetFlix and MagicJack phone as it only needs 30 watts...


Chicken Patty said:


> I never noticed what that was in his avatar.  Truly crazy and takes serious skillz.  man I wouldn't be able to build a legos case to save my damn life!


Thx CP... But Legos are 1000X easier than any other material...The trick is just buying them (are $$) lucky for me my bro is a Lego Maniac and gave them to me for a past Xmas...

I am always joking when I go to lan parties that it dosent matter how cutting edge my mods are or how much they improve general case design everyone freaks out when they see the Lego mod (only takes like an hour to build) I am not sure how they saw it but the first one is all over (even on a Russian site) Here is one closer to home
http://www.uberreview.com/2008/02/fat-wheeled-rc-lego-mini-pc-case-mod.htm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

damn Mark, thats truly unique man.  I have always praised your work bro  


Hey Mark, did you ever finish that TPU case you were doing where you got a bunch of donated parts at your door ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

Taking my MSI 790GX and 4850 out tomorrow. Replacing with a 4gb DDR3 kit, ECS AM3 790GX and an XFX 4870 1gb, oh yea...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 15, 2009)

so why are you switching to the ECS? Tired of trying to tweak?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

hm? No I just wanted DDR3 lol


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> hm? No I just wanted DDR3 lol



LOL
good excuse


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 15, 2009)

and good for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is some shots of my 1st dedicated cruncher, my 2nd cruncher in the fleet 

not great cable management as it is just a crucnher.  But tried to keep everything out of the way of airflow at least 

In the near future, maybe later on the week.  I will go and buy some wire loom and just at least wrap the cables in it.  This PSU has no sleeving whatso ever done.  dont like how it looks.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2009)

Put the side panel on and call her good to go
It is the crunching that is important~


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Mark, did you ever finish that TPU case you were doing where you got a bunch of donated parts at your door ?



I have it here but it was costing $$ to do so I put it on the back burner till I get a bit more $. I figured I would do the quicky Qpack but that turned into a big deal now 

Il do the Tribute case after I finish the Qpack.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Put the side panel on and call her good to go
> It is the crunching that is important~



its crunching as we speak   I still think cable management was pretty good for no modding at all.  The case is not great for it also as it has no cable management holes.  Luckily there is just enough space between the mobo panel and the PSU to fit the wires 



MKmods said:


> I have it here but it was costing $$ to do so I put it on the back burner till I get a bit more $. I figured I would do the quicky Qpack but that turned into a big deal now
> 
> Il do the Tribute case after I finish the Qpack.



yeah I know how that goes.  Things always get more complicated.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its crunching as we speak   I still think cable management was pretty good for no modding at all.  The case is not great for it also as it has no cable management holes.  Luckily there is just enough space between the mobo panel and the PSU to fit the wires



as long as it does what it is ment for....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> as long as it does what it is ment for....



it sure is


----------



## DaveK (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't wait for my sound reactive cold cathodes to get here, I have the feeling they will be going on my wall not in my PC  Sweet price too, if they really are bright (i.e light up the whole room) I'll get another set or 2


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 15, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I can't wait for my sound reactive cold cathodes to get here, I have the feeling they will be going on my wall not in my PC  Sweet price too, if they really are bright (i.e light up the whole room) I'll get another set or 2



If you need more I think CyberDruid has a bunch.....not sure if they're fs though but I'm pretty sure they are...check it out >>>here<<<


----------



## MRCL (Jun 15, 2009)

Utter catastrophe, had to rip out the PSU... and din't care for cable management after remounting obviously lol. It will anyway be disassembled shortly.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 15, 2009)

If you can disassemble it with that cable chaos


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

mk i just read that review of ur lego case is it realli remote controlled? like it can turn and everything? haha thats freaking awsome man


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 15, 2009)

Changed a couple things and still working on finishing it up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlM1KbtJNDs

I need to do some cable management still and make the pump inlet tubing longer to mount the pump above my hdd's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2009)

Does look good man, does look good non the less! Woot!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> mk i just read that review of ur lego case is it realli remote controlled? like it can turn and everything? haha thats freaking awsome man


Yep I have a few remote control things (I use iMons) Thanks..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Changed a couple things and still working on finishing it up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlM1KbtJNDs
> 
> I need to do some cable management still and make the pump inlet tubing longer to mount the pump above my hdd's.



I really like how it came out bro   Love the res where it is.  The effect of the water falling down from the top is nice


----------



## computertechy (Jun 16, 2009)

99% Finished......Thank god....


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2009)

Slick... but HUGE!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

computertechy said:


> 99% Finished......Thank god....
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/Project Mountain Mods/99Finished.jpg



looks great man! 
all fans firing....100%


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 16, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Yep I have a few remote control things (I use iMons) Thanks..



haha thats crazy man, brings new meaning to remote pc haha


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's mine at the moment, I think there's a PC in there somewhere.







And while I'm at it, check out this massive mains-powered calculator I picked up for $3! Swiss army knife for size comparison. She's a tank. And maybe the closest thing I have to a complete computer apart from my laptop.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 16, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> Here's mine at the moment, I think there's a PC in there somewhere.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090616/SV402700.jpg
> 
> ...



Its like a puzzle picture...
"can you spot the zalman cooler?"
or "how many PSU can you spot?"

LOL 

btw, you could mod that calculator and add a fan to it!


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 16, 2009)

I could get really crazy and wire it up as a game controller. It's got that red button, could make that do something cool. And get the LCD to display some stats, frags and whatnot. I, however, am no where near clever enough to do that. FAIL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

love it CT, really diggin' the case


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

HD 4870 will be in on Monday.. In the mean time, HD 3300 onboard runs L4D fine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 18, 2009)

My pc currently sucks ..

help me here


----------



## craigj (Jun 18, 2009)

My setup at the moment. In the next month or so I'll start wading through the tonne of information in regards to setting up the bios correctly to optimise the setup I'm running as I'm still pretty new to building computers, and am pretty much self taught from reading forums and the good old trial and error. Just waiting on 4 Silverstone FN121 BL fans to replace the ones that came with the case.

i7 920
P6T
Gskill 1333mhz 6GB kit
HIS 4870
CM  RC-690 case
Samsung 2333SW
Corsair HX-620


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2009)

doesn't look the best right now haven't had much time to do anything with it been away from home alot


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Dusty, dusty, dusty! 

That Xiggy looks right at home there though 

What's holding up your fan?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Dusty, dusty, dusty!
> 
> That Xiggy looks right at home there though
> 
> What's holding up your fan?



rubber band


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 18, 2009)

Very sick!!! I like how the pump is mounted outside the case. I havent seen that before.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 18, 2009)

wow! CD!... just, WOW!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 18, 2009)

cool idea to place the pump like that... it rocks, but to me this is, by far the best feature of the setup!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 18, 2009)

one of the cool things (besides the sweet LanParty fan grills) is by mounting the pump that way the vibrations are insulated from the case.
nice CD..


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks. Not bad for 6 hours in the shop 

The only thing that's not the way I wanted is the res was supposed to be a Frozen-Q T-Virus but I had to send mine back for RMA.

The T-Virus on the back with green twists would be stunning.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Stunning as always CD.  I *hate hate hate* externally mounted radiators, but I love this


----------



## Zebeon (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow CD-
that is really awesome setup!! I like!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 18, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Stunning as always CD.  I *hate hate hate* externally mounted radiators, but I love this



Wait, his radiator is internal. Or maybe thats what your saying? The "but" is kind throwing me off.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

That is what I wanted for my boy's rig...but I had to send it back. Frozen-Q will be sending me a replacement ASAP...but it's a PITA to redo everything.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 18, 2009)

you know if I was to pull a silence of the lambs - esque trick on your son and like throw his face over mine, would you treat me to such fine works of computer art?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd eat your liver with some Fava beans. I got your Hannibal....

MKmods sez he lieks gauges so here's another one...































That was a sweet rig... I miss it.


----------



## Cuzza (Jun 19, 2009)

@ CyberDruid, that's very nicely put together, I am impressed. I see the pressure gauge- how much psi do you typically have?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 19, 2009)

Off the dual  Iwaki cooler about 7 PSI. Off a D-5/MCP655 about 1.5 PSI.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 19, 2009)

CD lots of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

CD that 900 is awesome dude.  Inspires me for my build im doing in a Antec 900.  I mounted the rad to the front too


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 19, 2009)

when I first got an Antec 900 years ago I took all the bays out and said Dayyyum that could fit a PA120.3...but it couldn't 

It will fit  any 240 though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> when I first got an Antec 900 years ago I took all the bays out and said Dayyyum that could fit a PA120.3...but it couldn't
> 
> It will fit  any 240 though.



 yep, I got a koolance 120.2 in mine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ya know what Chicken Patty, im thinking of just going with an AMD setup for pricing and all ill be doing is gaming on the new machine mainly, I mean Core i7 seemed to be a short lifespan due to core i5 release.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know what Chicken Patty, im thinking of just going with an AMD setup for pricing and all ill be doing is gaming on the new machine mainly, I mean Core i7 seemed to be a short lifespan due to core i5 release.



the six core is coming out supposely soon its still socket 1366 .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

im not really worried about the # of cores on a CPU as its taking software makers so much time to utilize them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> im not really worried about the # of cores on a CPU as its taking software makers so much time to utilize them.



True, but i meant that we have a bit more life with this socket.  At least we can upgrade to something if we want.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Wait, his radiator is internal. Or maybe thats what your saying? The "but" is kind throwing me off.



I'm saying I hate it when people externally mount their radiators.  I think it ruins the look, but the way he mounted his reservoir and pump externally actually look good and it's unique.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102826

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102830

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150359

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271004

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371012

heatsink and case im unsure about, videocards im unsure which model to go with.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

By far one of the best looking AMD boards I've seen.  

As far as video cards, I think it depends on your preferences for coolers (quiet, or heat outside the case).  AKA narrow it down to the 4870 with better cooling, or the 4890's.

Cooler get a Xigmatek S-1284 (I think it works well for i7 and Phenoms because of their bigger IHS) and as far as case, post up the ones you're considering.

I think you could probably find a better choice of PSU.  And honestly it's super overpowered for what you have configured.  I assume you're looking to the future with that one, right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ya and ive never had a antec fail on me. That CPU cooler looks good, other than a TRUE120 or TRIFX14


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah and they're a tad cheaper too   May I suggest this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194039

Pricier than the Antec, but this thing is a BEAST and it is hawt sex.  I've used Enermax PSU's for a while (on my 3rd or so) and they have been rock solid.  Larger diameter fan should mean a quieter PSU under load than the Antec, and I personally think it's just about the greatest looking PSU I've ever seen.  Nice beefy MIR on it too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

ya, antec or enermax i look at mainly.

I was then Thinking maybe selling off my current Athlon XP for a Athlon 64FX 939 after the new machine is built, and have these parts

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=bios&maincat_no=1&prod_no=587

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...ormal&mode=view&downloadFlag=false&itemId=347

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fast-AMD-ATHLON...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMD-Athlon-64-D...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

Ooh Athlon 64 FX chips


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2009)

new machine then board/cpu upgrade for old, keep everything else.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 21, 2009)

One of the cathodes broke and the inverter/mic is in a crap position. With a cathode at the top and one at the bottom the inverter/mic is in the middle of my case, not easy to put it near a speaker so I need to get some cathode extensions.


----------



## GeneralDodo (Jun 21, 2009)

*my PC*

Here it is.. 









Sits right beside my desk.

Specs are in my profile


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Flyordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Ooh Athlon 64 FX chips



If I could ever figure out how to unlock the multi on the X2 3800+ I have... it could be an FX chip. ;-)  I already unlocked the cache... 2x1MB... wonder why they didn't laser cut it... lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/Right.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/Left.jpg
> 
> ...



really nice cable management... that case looks alot better in real life than the reviews lol.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> really nice cable management... that case looks alot better in real life than the reviews lol.



Yeah I know, they always put the feet out which makes it look like a duck


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Heres mine atm,i just need to have a dibble with the cables at the bottom section.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 23, 2009)

tigger.. clean your rad!!! lol, thats all i keep looking at, hah! Aside from the dirty rad, nice work on the cable management


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 23, 2009)

tigger it looks good but makes me dizzy looks like everything is upside down lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 23, 2009)

Used my parts to do a review on a case, here are some pics of how my rig looks as of now.

















The case is the In Win X-Fighter.


----------



## groothof22 (Jun 23, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Used my parts to do a review on a case, here are some pics of how my rig looks as of now.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3366/3655074896_d88e3430c0.jpg
> 
> ...



Super Rig you have 8/10 from me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 23, 2009)

I hoovered it today


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

@ johnnyfiive is it loud ? 

edit : 


ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090623/IMG_0522.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090623/IMG_0521.jpg


is it possible to turn that xigy 90 degrees on right ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 23, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> @ johnnyfiive is it loud ?



Actually, the X-Fighter is not too loud. My 4870X2 at 55% fan speed however... thats a different story, haha.

Shadow! Nice card, awesome brand! I love XFX!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

not bad tigger, just need some minor cable management and your set


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

hey johnnyfive, that looks sweet man, love the cathode


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

these finally arrived:






Wooooooo


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090623/IMG_0522.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090623/IMG_0521.jpg



whoa man get the hoover on that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 24, 2009)

29C idle and 44C full load with the new fans and TIM. Awesome.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> whoa man get the hoover on that



On the CPU cooler? I really should.. I tried a duster but this thing's been going for 24/7 for almost a year straight now lol


----------



## red268 (Jun 25, 2009)

PC died on me recently, so I took it apart. Re-seated the northbridge heatsink and the TRUE and changed out the SATA cables. Seems to be ok for now, but, while testing it, it was set up on the dining room table. Has been there for two days now and shows no signs of moving.

Sorry about the quality, was taken on my phone camera (K850i)


----------



## P4rD0nM3 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> On the CPU cooler? I really should.. I tried a duster but this thing's been going for 24/7 for almost a year straight now lol


holy crap turn it off before it goes bang 



red268 said:


> PC died on me recently, so I took it apart. Re-seated the northbridge heatsink and the TRUE and changed out the SATA cables. Seems to be ok for now, but, while testing it, it was set up on the dining room table. Has been there for two days now and shows no signs of moving.
> 
> Sorry about the quality, was taken on my phone camera (K850i)
> 
> ...



did you find out what had died?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

P4rD0nM3 said:


> http://rodoabad.joinpgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/project_bm_70.png



That is beautiful.


----------



## red268 (Jun 25, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> did you find out what had died?



Not really. I think it might have just been a SATA cable after all! But not 100% sure.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a new case - Antec Twelve Hundred 












































Sorry for the slighlty bad quality, phone camera


PS. Need to take inside shots


----------



## MRCL (Jun 28, 2009)

Say File, that red fan on the back of your other rig... what fan is that? And is it good? 
I think I'm planning to order some of those...


----------



## FilipM (Jun 28, 2009)

Bah, it is a Thermaltake 120mm Highest Performance fan (P/N:A2368). Thats what it says on the box.

I have 2 of those, they are 2000rpm, it says 78CFM and 21dBA, but it aint 21dBA for sure, they are loud! I replaced the standard TT fans on the case with the ones stated above, basicly same fan except standard ones were spinning at 1400rpm (They were orange), those new ones are 2000rpm. 

On the side of the case i've put one of the 1400rpm ones, does the job dont want any more vacum cleaners and jets taking off in my room.


Personaly, i was a bit dissapointed of the nosie, they state 21dBA - it isnt 21 even if you have hearing problems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

very nice looking Antex 1200


----------



## MRCL (Jun 28, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Bah, it is a Thermaltake 120mm Highest Performance fan (P/N:A2368). Thats what it says on the box.
> 
> I have 2 of those, they are 2000rpm, it says 78CFM and 21dBA, but it aint 21dBA for sure, they are loud! I replaced the standard TT fans on the case with the ones stated above, basicly same fan except standard ones were spinning at 1400rpm (They were orange), those new ones are 2000rpm.
> 
> ...



Lol okay, not the fans I plan on buying *phew*


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice looking systems.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 28, 2009)

Should be a nice build with that Antec Twelve Hundred. Lots of room and great cooling


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 28, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> I got a new case - Antec Twelve Hundred
> 
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6630/dsc00655q.jpg
> 
> ...



i love that case 
anyone here care to donate one to a sad old lonely man


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## IINexusII (Jun 28, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o53/Lord_Omni_des_Omega/SD530609.jpg
> 
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o53/Lord_Omni_des_Omega/SD530620.jpg
> 
> ...



damn thats a nice mod  i wanna do mine soon


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 29, 2009)

preparing for the part out..... 






Three 120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze 2000rpm fans, one three pin connector, sleeved. Yay






Putting the MSI K9A2 Platinum 790FX to use again, benching it one more time before putting it up for sale. The original CrossFireX PIMP board. (Nevermind the yellow paint in the background, we are testing colors.  )


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 29, 2009)

I love that rad mounting . . . If I cant get hold of a TRUE I might do something similar.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2009)

this case sucks for cable management

built this for my bro to use while i was at basic specs are in my sys specs


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090628/DSCF2308.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090628/DSCF2309.jpg
> 
> ...



nice case still - looks so roomy compared to mine lol...
















Got rid of the 3rd exhaust rad - it hurt flow too much and cooling anything with hot air is absolutely useless.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I love that rad mounting . . . If I cant get hold of a TRUE I might do something similar.



Thanks! Sadly I'm going to sell my water setup, CPU, motherboard, and RAM. Prepping for an entire new build. Not sure If I'm going AM3 or i7 (or I might wait for i5). Everything will be in the for sale area soon.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Jun 29, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> damn thats a nice mod  i wanna do mine soon



Thanks man. Its actually be evolving. Right now I am on Revision 5 <.< If you want some help and tips I will be more than glad to give you them.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 29, 2009)

Inside shots - ill try to improve the cable managment when i do the next dust clean


----------



## red268 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, I remember when I got my Antec 1200 .... proud moment.

Now it spends most of it's time in bits, getting modded, painted or whatever.

I also remember when my hardware was pretty clean, now it's permanently hidden under a blanket of dust! Was going to do some more painting on mine, but I really can't be bothered to clean it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

tomorrow I will have an update with pics for you guys.  For now here is what I did. I redid the wiring on both rigs.  The AMD cruncher just looks a bit cleaner now and also switched/replaced fans.  THe Intel rig I finally was able to organize the cables on the back panel enough so that the panel closes without having to sit on it   Also wiring looks slightly better inside.  I also hooked up my fans to a fan controller.  I must say temps went up about 10ºc, but it is much much quieter.  However the temps will be lower as one fan on the rad is not hooked up at all.  For some reason one of the channels on the fan controller is dead.  I'll figure it out tomorrow.

Await some pics tomorrow guys


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tomorrow I will have an update with pics for you guys.  For now here is what I did. I redid the wiring on both rigs.  The AMD cruncher just looks a bit cleaner now and also switched/replaced fans.  THe Intel rig I finally was able to organize the cables on the back panel enough so that the panel closes without having to sit on it   Also wiring looks slightly better inside.  I also hooked up my fans to a fan controller.  I must say temps went up about 10ºc, but it is much much quieter.  However the temps will be lower as one fan on the rad is not hooked up at all.  For some reason one of the channels on the fan controller is dead.  I'll figure it out tomorrow.
> 
> Await some pics tomorrow guys



Very nice, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice, cant wait to see the pics



ok, i'll have them today, but later.  I have to wait for my buddy to get home so I can go get the cam and come back to take the shots


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet! Yeah antec 1200's are the dustiest cases i've ever seen! they fill up so fast, all that weird airflow lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty soon we are going to see pics of boom's rig under some water.... wooooooo!


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

Going Extreme Cable managment tomorow (hopefully)


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha Yeah, I'm not putting my board and stuff in my new case until all that comes in cause I might get a ddr3 am3 one.  Then I'll put in there and make it looked pretty ha. Get some UV lights the whole shabang


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Going Extreme Cable managment tomorow (hopefully)



I love doing cable management 



boomstik360 said:


> Haha Yeah, I'm not putting my board and stuff in my new case until all that comes in cause I might get a ddr3 am3 one.  Then I'll put in there and make it looked pretty ha. Get some UV lights the whole shabang



looking forward to that dude


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh about that dust man, Geezus, i had the thing for 4 days, today i probably made the filters lightweight, so much dust.


I redid the case about 5 times when i was puting it together, couldnt close that panel unless i sit on it fer cryin out loud. Got some equipment (im gonna use some wheelhubs zipties things, work for cables) and probably gonna rout the cables a bit better roun behind the back of the mobo. What i really need is a 24 pin extender, thats just killing me.


And i have only one prob with teh case - all the fans are blue as they should, except the top 120mm exhaust one which has this sort of a green-ish tint to it. I know LED's go whiter when you give them more voltage, but that aint the problem surley. So if anyone knows how to sort out LED's without RMA-ing the fan would be rather helpful


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Oh about that dust man, Geezus, i had the thing for 4 days, today i probably made the filters lightweight, so much dust.



haha, i need to look into that for my rad.   I cant take apart my loop to clean it every two weeks.  Since its mounted to a radbox, in order to clean the last fan I literally have to pull my rad off. One of the reasons why i'm looking for a new case.


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

What you could do with the 1200 is, if you have a triple rad max, (3 x 120) you can mount it behind the front intakes, and then add another 3 behind the rad so you have a push-pull thing, and still keep the case stock looking.

Oh, and i put the cpu to 4005Mhz now, and it magicly works without errors at all. Case might have done it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> What you could do with the 1200 is, if you have a triple rad max, (3 x 120) you can mount it behind the front intakes, and then add another 3 behind the rad so you have a push-pull thing, and still keep the case stock looking.



i have no way of fitting my monster rad in my case lol 120.4

see my rad mounted in the back??


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

. Allright then we'll take 2 of these cases, and make it a 1500 LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> . Allright then we'll take 2 of these cases, and make it a 1500 LOL!



  yeah this rad is huge. I'm thinking of following COld storms steps and going with a Pinaccle 24 from MM.  wacha think?


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

If you wanna live in that thing, sure, no prob. Winter - heated by components inside, summer, cooled by the rad 


Seriously, that's the only thing that i know of that can fit 4 x 120 rad with ease


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> If you wanna live in that thing, sure, no prob. Winter - heated by components inside, summer, cooled by the rad
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's the only thing that i know of that can fit 4 x 120 rad with ease



dont forget about the Silverstone TJ07. They can fit a dual rad and a quad rad in the bottom compartment


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah this rad is huge. I'm thinking of following COld storms steps and going with a Pinaccle 24 from MM.  wacha think?





What, like this?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 2, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> What, like this?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090701/DSCN1983.jpg



Looking good coldstorm!

That case is super sick!!!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Looking good coldstorm!
> 
> That case is super sick!!!



I almost wanted to cry after I went and saw the first hole being cut, rm did the cut since he wanted to, in the side panel... Thinking: My God, $360 and I'm going to do THIS...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

without the side panel cutting, but yeah that case.

and the rad grill is sick!   love it dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok here it is guys.

Since last time you saw pics of this PC it has just undergone some better cable management as you'll see.  the 24 pin from the PSU is no longer in the way, i have all sata related stuff to exit as high up in the case as possible to keep the mess up top.  Other than that not much I can do.  Here it is.  The big accomplishment for me is the back panel, I can actually close it now without having to sit on it   less mess, much less.

Oh and a pic of my fan controller setup , room is much much quiter now!

































YOU CAN SEE THE DUST BEHIND THE FANS, IT IS A THICK LAYER, I DONT KNOW HOW AIR FLOWS THROUGH THAT.  I WILL WAIT TILL MY NEXT PAY CHECK WHEN I ORDER THE CPU BLOCK TO TAKE DOWN LOOP/RAD.  I WILL THEN FLUSH RAD AND DUST IT.  THEN FILL IT UP WITH SOME FRESH COOLANT AND USE SOME FAN FILTERS THIS TIME!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol that's quite the layer of dust on your rad 

How long has it been running for this amount of dust?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah this rad is huge. I'm thinking of following COld storms steps and going with a Pinaccle 24 from MM.  wacha think?



Go for it. The Pinaccle looks really sweet!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> without the side panel cutting, but yeah that case.
> 
> and the rad grill is sick!   love it dude.



Come on! the Side panel too! You know you want to have the ability to do 18 fans in one case!!!!!! I've got 14 going!!!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok here it is guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 fan filters 
hm i've an idea although it's up to you weather you try it,
take temps before air filters then after 
also (if you can)fan speeds as i tried it before 
and my fan speed went up plus got more noise

p's picture no6 makes it look like you've got a really really thin case


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

I like it a lot chicken! Looks great. Thats how I will have my rad setup too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Lol that's quite the layer of dust on your rad
> 
> How long has it been running for this amount of dust?



about one month



HammerON said:


> Go for it. The Pinaccle looks really sweet!



still debating, we'll see 



Cold Storm said:


> Come on! the Side panel too! You know you want to have the ability to do 18 fans in one case!!!!!! I've got 14 going!!!



ehh yes, but I dont know if I will get the case.  Time will tell 



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> fan filters
> hm i've an idea although it's up to you weather you try it,
> take temps before air filters then after
> also (if you can)fan speeds as i tried it before
> ...



I'll keep you posted on that


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

I done the cables, my back is killing me now, i'll post pics later on


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ehh yes, but I dont know if I will get the case.  Time will tell



You get the Pinnacle and Im lookin at a HAF 932. I have an idea that will make you shit bricks....


----------



## FilipM (Jul 2, 2009)

It looks worse on pics than reality, dont know why


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 2, 2009)

File, it does look nice. It just sometimes doesn't show right in camera..


Now, CP, it does look good, your set up... Just need a MM case! lol.. Tj-07 will make it look SO CRAMPED... IMHO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> I done the cables, my back is killing me now, i'll post pics later on




Didnt come out bad dude, looks good 


JrRacinFan said:


> You get the Pinnacle and Im lookin at a HAF 932. I have an idea that will make you shit bricks....



You should share that idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

well, I bought some of these at Home Depot today.  Tomorrow i'm off to just slightly organizing my cable management a bit better 

http://www.nhpa40.org/b2b/pics/R_Type_Cable_Clamps.jpg


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Pic didnt work dude!

The idea .. had a few ... but they sunk pretty quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pic didnt work dude!
> 
> The idea .. had a few ... but they sunk pretty quickly.



click the linky   I didnt put a pic.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Umm which pc 

Evga GTX 275
Gainward 4870

920 D0
Q6600 G0
E8500 C0
E5200 M0
AMD 4200 939

Evga X58 Classified
UD3R
UD3P
K8SLI 939

G Skill 6GB 1600MHz
2x Cellshock 2GB 1066MHz
Corsair Dominator 2GB 1142MHz
Heaps of cheap DDR

2x Sycthe 120mm Ultra Kaze 3K
Delta 120mm 220CFM
Cheap Coolermaster 120mm
Cheap Coolermaster 80mm
Zalman 92mm Blue LED
Fans off old AMD coolers 

320Gb SATA 2 HDD
750GB SATA 2 HDD
80G IDE HDD (not in pic i forgot it)
DVD Burner

TT 750 watt PSU
650watt PSU (not in pic I forgot it)

I think thats it...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Umm which pc
> 
> Evga GTX 275
> Gainward 4870
> ...




wow

you should start crunching with them!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> click the linky   I didnt put a pic.



LOL but no work ... 

@fatguy

Thats alot of sick hardware you got!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 3, 2009)

All these PCs are looking pretty sweet guys. Ill have to make sure and post some new pics next week after I do some upgrades.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> wow
> 
> you should start crunching with them!!



I run WCG on my day to day PC (not in pic or specs list), the other pcs are always being re built and overclocked.  So its hard to run it on them, i have to start and stop it all the time.  My day to day PC:

E7400
Gigabyte EP45 DS3P
Corsair Dominator 2GB 1066MHz
Different 80GB & 320GB HDD
Different DVD Burner
Random cheap 550watt PSU
7900GS 256MB  



JrRacinFan said:


> LOL but no work ...
> 
> @fatguy
> 
> Thats alot of sick hardware you got!



Thanks


----------



## DaveK (Jul 3, 2009)

Got my cathodes replaced


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2009)

dude what happen to your graphics card?? and your case looks nice man


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2009)

Every time I see Chickens system I just want to cry, its so bloody gorgeous, in both daylight and under cathodes. Its making me want to go H20 just to try and achieve something so nice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Every time I see Chickens system I just want to cry, its so bloody gorgeous, in both daylight and under cathodes. Its making me want to go H20 just to try and achieve something so nice.



Just remember Kyle ...

Once you go water you don't look back. I really think you should do it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2009)

I already have, back when I had my cosmos. Im going to wait until I get my larger desk built then consider it again


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 3, 2009)

post pics of my rig soon...

just wait...


----------



## Frick (Jul 3, 2009)

Behold the awesomeness!!1!! Beware the PocketPC camera!

The Apartment:





Close up:





Front:





Side:





The hottest part is the GPU, idling @ 35 C.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 3, 2009)

wow nice case Frick...LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

@Fatguy what heatsink is that with the orange fan?also what fan?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats a lapped TRUE with that weak coolermaster fan.  I'd put one of my other fans on, but they are very noisy and my fan controller is dying/dead.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thats a lapped TRUE with that weak coolermaster fan.  I'd put one of my other fans on, but they are very noisy and my fan controller is dying/dead.



thats a nice heatsink... the fan looks  kinda cool but never seen one like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

ok, here is the updated cable management.

First off, the back tray:

Just the 24pin and both 6 pin PCI-E connectors strapped down so far




The Front USB headers routed around mobo tray enge, keeping it out of sight!




The final result.  With a PCP&C 860Watter, there is not much you can about the mess unless you sleeve and cut to desired length etc.  but overall much better and my back panel closes almost by itself now 




Now inside, the mess up top is cleared out a bit.  THe SATA cables are routed inside now, they show, but at least they are zip tied together neatly and really dont look bad at all.  





Now if you notice the front panel power switches/reset/and H.D.D. led cables are now wrapped in wire loom that I bought from the local auto parts.  I rather have just something black showing to match the USB headers right beside it than to have the bare cables in different colors showing


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 3, 2009)

Mad skills CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Mad skills CP!



thanks dude!  I just merged both posts.


----------



## Weer (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks dude!  I just merged both posts.



What kind of temps you get with that? That watercooling system seems like it could do a lot more than 3.8gigs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is a before and after:

Before Back Panel:




After Back Panel:





Before Inside:




After Inside:





What do you guys think?  Oh and in the before picture, notice that the rear fan cable was passing right beside the video card in plain site.  Not no mo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Weer said:


> What kind of temps you get with that? That watercooling system seems like it could do a lot more than 3.8gigs.



Right now I am getting bad temps.  My rad needs to be cleaned big time.  Look at below picture and you'll see what I mean.  But at 3.8 GHz my hottest core is under 60ºc.  With a clean rad 

However I run 3.8 GHz because this is the best balance between speed and power (voltage) I can get.  This machine crunches 24/7 along with another cruncher.  The extra voltage needed for higher speeds is pointless.  More heat, more money to pay each month in the elec. bill.  I have done as high as 4.4 GHz benching.  this is a C0 Revision.

Look behind the fans.  Its so thick I cant even get it off by stopping the fan and trying to scrape it off with my finger


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 3, 2009)

Get the fans off, throw some delta's on the back and blow that dust off in the opposite direction


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Get the fans off, throw some delta's on the back and blow that dust off in the opposite direction



i have actually thought of that 

Naw imma bring down the rad my next paycheck.  I am getting a new CPU block and will look for a different spot to put rad.  I might just mount it behind the case  but not mounted to the case.  This way my tubing can go in and exit through the same holes and I can close my case up without any problems


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

This is another project im working on, socket 775 Cruncher.  Got a E7200 from Paulie G for it, just need mobo and PSU.  Then pump and res for the water loop, then its done


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 3, 2009)

Just got this baby second hand for a couple of bucks. Besides a little corrosion this looks like a nice rad to add here 

If my ordered fittings come in tomorrow it's playtime with this rad this weekend.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2009)

How to explain CP's loops affect on me?


----------



## Azma (Jul 3, 2009)

Bah, I want a Core I7 system! Nice rig CP


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 3, 2009)

well get one then, yeesh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> How to explain CP's loops affect on me?
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/154exi0.jpg



so what does this mean


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so what does this mean



i was wondering the same damn thing 

btw i was going to post some pics of mine but i can't find my damn camera i think one of my friends took it


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is another project im working on, socket 775 Cruncher.  Got a E7200 from Paulie G for it, just need mobo and PSU.  Then pump and res for the water loop, then its done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090703/P7033099.jpg



CP what radiator is that?  Koolance?  is that the aluminum one?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 3, 2009)

no idea, just wanted to use that .gif somewhere 

Its not negative CP, far from it. Very jealous of your system if im honest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was wondering the same damn thing
> 
> btw i was going to post some pics of mine but i can't find my damn camera i think one of my friends took it



you better go hunt your friend down.



phanbuey said:


> CP what radiator is that?  Koolance?  is that the aluminum one?



yessir it is.  you were right on the ball 


kyle2020 said:


> no idea, just wanted to use that .gif somewhere
> 
> Its not negative CP, far from it. Very jealous of your system if im honest


Oh ok , it was cool though   and no need to be jealous, you have a sweet rig yourself dude, at least last time I saw it.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

here some pics...
just a cheap but efficient rig...





overalls




the inside...
I'm using old Pentium D stock cooling because it's thicker and made out of copper + aluminium...




the HDD's

sorry about the picture quality.
I'm using 3.2Mpix Phone camera...
posting HQ images soon...


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is my rig at the moment. Got another MSI 4830 that should be arriving on Monday:






Got the 2nd cooler ready to go:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

Weer said:


> What kind of temps you get with that? That watercooling system seems like it could do a lot more than 3.8gigs.



here is a shot at 3.8 GHz 1.294v idle 1.326v full load, fans on full blast but rad still has the triple thick dust layer


----------



## DaveK (Jul 4, 2009)

Chicken man, your PC...it's beautiful! lol

I will have money either during the week or next weekend and will be able to afford a 4890 Vapor-X, yes it's a tad bit overkill but so what, but I have other things to buy and will have to wait lol. If I work 2 days this week I will have another lot of money to afford one, if not, there's always next month when I get another job lol.

But at least there will be a decent upgrade in my rig 

My current plans are get a video card (1GB 4890 Vapor-X), replace the 3 Antec LED fans with non-LED fans (Scythe Slipstreams) and get cathode extensions. Reason for non-LED fans is I'm going for a stealth/low profile look, black/dark interior and no lights except for cathodes. Just need to paint my case and fine a TRUE Black which won't be easy 

After that I don't know what to do, I don't want to buy a new CPU or RAM because I want to get a Core i7 system, so rather than buy nice DDR2 RAM just save towards Core i7 and kick it with what I have now, since it's going fine


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Some goodies came in... memory, CPU and CPU cooler are due in next week. For now... pics of my rig ATM.










I've always wanted a top deck style tech station, like HSPC's.... but I never agreed on the price. So... I say... why buy when I can build?































Gotta love Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, that little tech station is amazing haha 

How much have you put into it $$$ wise?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

It cost me $50 to build it. Not exactly cheap, but I went overboard with it. Nylon spacers, nylon washers, rubber washers, etc. I wanted that board to stay safe, lol.

Here is the list of what was bought:

-2x2 sq ft oak board, cut in half and cut to size. 14 inches wide, 12 inches length (front to back).
-Two 3/4" x 36" square rods for the legs, cut to size. 4x9" for the lower pillars, 2x6" for the upper pillars.
-One long L shaped metal rod. This was cheaper than buying/looking for elblows, this piece was $3. I used a dremel to cut pieces of L's for certain areas, and to serve -as the PCIE/PCI bracket.
-Size 6 screws... tons of them. 1.5 inch and 3 inch. 3 inch were cut to size for certain areas. With the screws came size 6 nuts.
-Nylon spacers, 1/4".
-Nylon washers, size 6. Got 10 total.
-Rubber washers, size 6. Got only 8 of these.
-Brass hand nuts, size 6. Got 12 of these, wanted some extras. (These little bastards aren't cheap)
-1" wood screws
-1 can of satin black spray paint, the $7 can that has the neato handle sprayer. 

Thats about it. I had some Gorilla brand wood glue that I used to put the pillars on BEFORE screwing in the wood screws. That is a must when working with cheap wood.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

I think ill have to get creative once my new desk is in, I love the thought of an open bench setup . . .


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 4, 2009)

Like I said in the PM, beautiful techstation.  Way to stick it to the man by doing it yourself 

I just had an idea.  If I make one, I might just stain/paint it similarly to my new guitar (gonna try to get a shiny new red Ibanez).  That would be sick!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, nice job on building that station.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Chicken man, your PC...it's beautiful! lol
> 
> I will have money either during the week or next weekend and will be able to afford a 4890 Vapor-X, yes it's a tad bit overkill but so what, but I have other things to buy and will have to wait lol. If I work 2 days this week I will have another lot of money to afford one, if not, there's always next month when I get another job lol.
> 
> ...



Thanks man.  Bro  for case I really recommedn the ANtec Tri cools, but non led.  WHy I like them is because they are adjustable, when on low are very quite, and when set to high flow very well.  But you dont need to route any wires to the back of the case or mount a little box anywhere.  THey just have the little control attached to the fan. I think they are awesome fans.  Look into those .

As far as the card and RAM, go for it dude, the card will do great with an i7 system, and the RAM is relatively cheap nowadays (DDR2).  So just have fun with it in the meantime 



johnnyfiive said:


> Some goodies came in... memory, CPU and CPU cooler are due in next week. For now... pics of my rig ATM.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090704/dsc_0021 (Modified).jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090704/dsc_0022 (Modified (2)).jpg
> ...



damn dude, great job building that tech station   I really like it a lot.  Oh, and the board is sweet.  Did you get it new?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks! Yep, got the board new Chicken.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks! Yep, got the board new Chicken.



I was about to say that BINGE had one used that unless you got a great deal new, it would have been cheaper to buy off him, but its not for sale no more. Nevermind


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I was talking with binge about it. I ended up getting some deals lined up, so I passed on his board. He was selling it for $210 before it sold... STEAL of a deal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, I was talking with binge about it. I ended up getting some deals lined up, so I passed on his board. He was selling it for $210 before it sold... STEAL of a deal!



yeah, it was.  But he says its not for sale until further notice on his thread, so that means he still has it.  Maybe he is just not selling it anymore


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, no one wanted to buy it for some reason... its an amazinnnnnng board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Well, no one wanted to buy it for some reason... its an amazinnnnnng board.



when you think you gonna have everything running, or is it running already?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Like I said in the PM, beautiful techstation.  Way to stick it to the man by doing it yourself
> 
> I just had an idea.  If I make one, I might just stain/paint it similarly to my new guitar (gonna try to get a shiny new red Ibanez).  That would be sick!



making a techstation out of a (cheap find) broken Ibanez would be kickass


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> when you think you gonna have everything running, or is it running already?



Hopefully by next Friday at the latest. We shall see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hopefully by next Friday at the latest. We shall see.



what are you missing?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

CPU, Memory and CPU cooler. Everything else is waiting here for the goodies to arrive. The 3 items are in or going in the mail, so they should arrive next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hopefully by next Friday at the latest. We shall see.





johnnyfiive said:


> CPU, Memory and CPU cooler. Everything else is waiting here for the goodies to arrive. The 3 items are in or going in the mail, so they should arrive next week.



great, can't wait to see the tech station in use and see it with everything installed.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

wow...
nice tech station there man...
how much is the cost to build one of those??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> wow...
> nice tech station there man...
> how much is the cost to build one of those??



I think you missed this post in the last page 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1460945&postcount=2763


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 4, 2009)

Thx ckn. Everything you need to know is in that post AhokZYashA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thx ckn. Everything you need to know is in that post AhokZYashA.



NP!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

thank you very much...

my rig kinda sucks to see though...
but works like a charm...
standard mid-tower case
no LED fans..
but i tried so hard for routing the cables though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> thank you very much...
> 
> my rig kinda sucks to see though...
> but works like a charm...
> ...



Just went back a few pages and looked at your rig.  You didnt do a bad job, doing cable management on regular mid towers with no holes to pass cables is a PITA.  But you aren't trying hard enough 

Check out my AMD cruncher. ITs a regular mid tower with no holes for cables. imma go snap the pics right now, i'll post in five.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks...
going to re-route the cables soon...
my PSU is a crap..
their cables are not sleeved...
so it's just hanging around like that..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> thanks...
> going to re-route the cables soon...
> my PSU is a crap..
> their cables are not sleeved...
> so it's just hanging around like that..



my cables neither.  But if you don't want to waste money and time on sleeving and heatshrink etc, you can always use alternatives that don't look great, but at least hide the wires neater than just non sleeved piece of crap wiring 

Heres my AMD cruncher.  Dont mind that wire in the back, I just wanted to get it out of the way for the picture.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

wow....
nice cable routing there....
my case is just too full to hide those unsleeved cables..

going to re-route my rig's cables soon...
maybe tomorrow..
it's 2 AM here..

pics soon...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> wow....
> nice cable routing there....
> my case is just too full to hide those unsleeved cables..
> 
> ...



that wire wrap I bought, they sell it 1/2inch and even bigger, I wish I had some to wrap the bunch that comes out of the PSU, just gotta go get some.  Once you figure out where you are going to route your wires get some and wrap them, it helps to maintain things organized and cleaner


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

after some re-routing




overalls










still just too crappy to see...
so i just have blinded side panels...
:lol:


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks good! But could be a lot better if you broke out a drill and made some holes to route wires behind the motherboard.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Looks good! But could be a lot better if you broke out a drill and made some holes to route wires behind the motherboard.



what? man I made them with a flat head screwdriver and a hammer , you ever saw my antec 900 when it housed the AMD rig?



Well one thing that is killing him is the IDE cable   get it out of there now!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2009)

Or fold it, IDE cables can be done pretty tightly when folded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Or fold it, IDE cables can be done pretty tightly when folded.



folded?  for some reason can't picture that


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

that freaking IDE cable...
hmm..
buying a DVD-RW SATA soon
20 bucks here...
so both opticals will be screwed and replaced by a DVD-RW...
CCFL's are nowhere to be found here
both of my ODD are IDE based...
fold it???
afraid to broke it..


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 5, 2009)

IDE cables arn't to hard to tuck away and stuff. I have even seen people sleeve them.

Here is mine right now. I would like to sleeve it eventually but it isn't to bad for the time being:






I can hardly notice the IDE cable up there in the top right corner.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

anyway...
going to throw in a DVD-RW SATA in it...
so, no problem...
about that freaking IDE cable...
man...
I rrreeaallyy hate that IDE cable just hanging around with no place to hi them


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

anyway...
going to throw in a DVD-RW SATA in it...
so, no problem...
about that freaking IDE cable...
man...
I rrreeaallyy hate that IDE cable just hanging around with no place to hi them


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2009)

Nah, I flat-folded one a while ago, I'll see if I can still pix of it.






There you go. Not that tightly folded but you get the idea right?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 5, 2009)

Buy rounded IDE cables. They look pretty cool. Or you can split them and fold. Or even braid them.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

rounded IDE cable are nowhere to be found here in indonesia...

so i'll just buy a SATA DVD-RW..


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh your in Indonesia, fair enough. You could always import from America or the UK.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

shipping price is more expensive than the rounded cable itself..
so it's a waste of money...

both my ODD are broken.
so I'll just buy a new ODD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

well, this is how you keep a computer dust free   just need to order my fan filters now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok here is some more shots of the fans and rad now, nice and black, dust free 










and my AMD cruncher in action, purrty heh?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2009)

whoa...
air compressor??
nice...

looking for canned air here...
but NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!!
damn..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

CP what PSU is in ur AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> whoa...
> air compressor??
> nice...
> 
> ...



yessir, air compressor 



p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what PSU is in ur AMD



Mustiff, they are absolute crap from what i've heard.  But this rig just crunches so it should be ok, at least for a while.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2009)

My PSU is just crap...
it's fan roars.

not whisper quiet...
but takes up my OC fine...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> My PSU is just crap...
> it's fan roars.
> 
> not whisper quiet...
> but takes up my OC fine...



my Mustiff has handled a phenom II 940 but with onboard graphics, never tried a video card on it.  Its supposed to be a 800W, but im sure it puts out half or less


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2009)

my PSU rated @ 430W..
runs Pentium D 3.0GHz fine..
but something's not right..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> my PSU rated @ 430W..
> runs Pentium D 3.0GHz fine..
> but something's not right..



what do you mean something is not right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

load temps after I dusted my rad.  Not only are they lower than before, but I went from 3.8 GHz 1.324v, to 4ghz 1.36v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

is that load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that load?





whats the first word in my post?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> whats the first word in my post?



sorry i'm getting tired lol idk how the hell i missed that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry i'm getting tired lol idk how the hell i missed that



  yeah.  For an i7, thats awesome if you ask me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah.  For an i7, thats awesome if you ask me



i agree.hell my 5k BE ran hotter then that on stock cooler


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice temps CP! Glad you were also able to improve on your OC as well!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2009)

Screenshot @ 3.6GHz 
"Stock Intel Pentium D "Presler" Cooling"
LOAD





is it failed???
CPU fans roar @ 2200RPM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Nice temps CP! Glad you were also able to improve on your OC as well!


I have ran it 4.2 GHz 1.405v stable for daily usage, but overtime i've just decreased it to save on power and stuff.  But 4ghz is the sweet spot on this rig 



AhokZYashA said:


> Screenshot @ 3.6GHz
> "Stock Intel Pentium D "Presler" Cooling"
> LOAD
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090706/Capture009.jpg
> ...



not bad at all bro, for a cheap PSU


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice computer room   When I had problems with allergy's I had to have my room like that; no carpetting, smooth tile floor and smooth surface furnature, plastic liner on bed/pillows hepa filter etc..... now it's the total opposite, carpetting and dust everywhere  no good for my camera stuff, I gotta keep em in boxes..

Nice can of air you got there! I get to use my brothers compressor to blow the dust out of the computer, fans n radiator, and an old toothbrush to break loose any stiky dust on the fanblades, ramsinks and chipset heatsink.. The compressor =


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice rad cleaning job CP


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2009)

CP mate, is that you in the first picture?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 6, 2009)

ooOoOoOooo, I so want to post pics of my tech station but I'm waiting a week or so. I have something I might order soon to finish the tech station off,,,, teee heeeee.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2009)

ffs, keep us in suspense then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> Nice computer room   When I had problems with allergy's I had to have my room like that; no carpetting, smooth tile floor and smooth surface furnature, plastic liner on bed/pillows hepa filter etc..... now it's the total opposite, carpetting and dust everywhere  no good for my camera stuff, I gotta keep em in boxes..
> 
> Nice can of air you got there! I get to use my brothers compressor to blow the dust out of the computer, fans n radiator, and an old toothbrush to break loose any stiky dust on the fanblades, ramsinks and chipset heatsink.. The compressor =



compressor is indeed awesome    man never seen soo much dust before, EVER!



Thrackan said:


> Nice rad cleaning job CP


thanks dude 


kyle2020 said:


> CP mate, is that you in the first picture?



no sir, I took the picture


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2009)

Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready. 


























Hrmm... where are all the cables?





There they are. Gotta have cable management... even on a tech station. 





Had to make due with this poorly cut leg...sadly I don't have tools to cut wood. Lowes did all the cutting.. doh.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/DSC_0048.jpg
> Hrmm... where are all the cables?
> 
> ...




I've seen these go for like 50 buck and I thought to myself "it would be way cheaper to just make one out of wood". Very nice build and you still managed the cables nice and neat.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/DSC_0042.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good. Nice Job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/DSC_0042.jpg
> 
> ...



oh man, thats awesome, and especially since you built yourself D:

love how you made a bracket for everything, even if it can just lay there, you still held it down with something.  Great job dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

ATM my PC is sitting on a open desk... It was time to give my rig a paint job got tired of seeing light gray when i opened it. here is a teaser (taken with crappy cellphone cam)





here it is right now(also taken with cellphone)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

not bad dude, thast like the red from the Lian Li PCP 80, or is my vision just playing games with me 

http://xtreview.com/images/Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P80R 01.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad dude, thast like the red from the Lian Li PCP 80, or is my vision just playing games with me
> 
> http://xtreview.com/images/Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P80R 01.jpg



its vary close to it but i think mine is alittle brighter(not really sure pic was taken when still alittle wet and poor lighting where its at now)

btw got my 8800GT back today its working great so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its vary close to it but i think mine is alittle brighter(not really sure pic was taken when still alittle wet and poor lighting where its at now)



just can't wait to see everything back in it, should look good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> just can't wait to see everything back in it, should look good



thanks  I hope so but i am having second thoughts about it. I need to go and get some more paint tomorrow so i can finish it(only 1 coat on it right now ran out of paint)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I hope so but i am having second thoughts about it. I need to go and get some more paint tomorrow so i can finish it(only 1 coat on it right now ran out of paint)



k cool.  Keep us posted.  I think it'll be fine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> k cool.  Keep us posted.  I think it'll be fine



will do. one more thing do you think i should put some black in it someplace?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do. one more thing do you think i should put some black in it someplace?



What can you paint black on your case?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What can you paint black on your case?



anything thats on the inside. It can be about anything 
here is a link to a review of the case.There are pics of it there if you see anything that would look good black let me know 
http://www.overclockersonline.net/?page=articles&num=1752&pnum=4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anything thats on the inside. It can be about anything
> here is a link to a review of the case.There are pics of it there if you see anything that would look good black let me know
> http://www.overclockersonline.net/?page=articles&num=1752&pnum=4



how does te inside of the case look.  In the picture you posted it is the back you are showing, correct?  Maybe inside the PCI-E covers you can paint them black the ones that are still there. I dont know, i would need to see how it looks in the inside now that you painted it.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 8, 2009)

My rig is the only one in a case at the moment; I have the E8500 rig sat on aBox (pro case right there) and the E6750 rig sat on aBox too (that box is slightly bigger), even more style.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how does te inside of the case look.  In the picture you posted it is the back you are showing, correct?  Maybe inside the PCI-E covers you can paint them black the ones that are still there. I dont know, i would need to see how it looks in the inside now that you painted it.



I will have better pics up sometime tomorrow i going to sleep right now tired as fuck.  and yes what i posted was the back(back of the mobo tray) I will PM you the pics when i take them  I don't want to give everything away untill i am completely done with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> My rig is the only one in a case at the moment; I have the E8500 rig sat on aBox (pro case right there) and the E6750 rig sat on aBox too (that box is slightly bigger), even more style.



Rigs on boxes are thee s**t.  amazingly I have two rigs both in cases, and the third one will be in a case too!  a Antec 900


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 8, 2009)

You know all about my A900 adventure, CP!


Its a secret, dont tell them!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> You know all about my A900 adventure, CP!
> 
> 
> Its a secret, dont tell them!



buahaha never will.  Im  actually trying different configurations to see how I can mount the HDD to the case, all front spots will be taken up.  Trying to figure out something nice and custom for it


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 8, 2009)

The colours are far better than I had hoped for.....I just need a damn flash card now so I can take some pictures as I lost mine in the move. :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> The colours are far better than I had hoped for.....I just need a damn flash card now so I can take some pictures as I lost mine in the move. :shadedshu



 sucks dude.


Well here is a few shots of the build im doing.  Dont worry once I have  all components I will have a project log opened.  Just dont want to open it now and have it open with no updates for a month or so.

This is a shot of how it'll look from the front, these fans will not be used there, its just some I had laying around to get the idea.  I will then try to cover the front with something, probably buy some mesh and cut it out so that it does not look plain like this and showing the fans





This is where I plan to somehow mount the HDD.  It'll clear the fans on that side of the rad and all.  I dont know if I will be left with a spot in the front for the HDD.  So I gotta see.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet chicken. I am having my Rad mounted on the back of my case with 3 scythe ultra kazes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Sweet chicken. I am having my Rad mounted on the back of my case with 3 scythe ultra kazes



thanks.  Thats sweet bro, but back like outside with a radbox?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 8, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/DSC_0042.jpg
> 
> ...


John that tech station is kickass!

I am mounting it how John had it setup : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1452332&postcount=2679

Like that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Jess! Should work out fine as long as you have room. Home Depot solution ftw. Forget about a $15 rad box!


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 8, 2009)

my dark knight is here  should i leave it like it is or make it blow air out the back?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2009)

leave it like this, it sucks some air through the heatsink below it now


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> leave it like this, it sucks some air through the heatsink below it now



yeah, i took off the spot cool cooling the northbrige now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> yeah, i took off the spot cool cooling the northbrige now



like the DK cooler


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the same RAM IINexusII.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 9, 2009)

I need to get some pictures up...I keep putting it off for no reason.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2009)

@CP i know i said i would PM you some pics but my cam. is dead and i haven't went to the store to get batts. yet. I also need to pickup some more red paint so i can give it another coat. I see a few(vary few) spots that aren't even.I must say that i have done a hell of alot better job with this case then i did the first case.but i have painted a hell of alot of stuff since then(mobo,video card,ram,cases,HDDs,optical drives,etc)


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 9, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just colour it with a black marker pen (test it on a crap piece first as some aren't exactly black )then no 1 will notice i didn't until ya mentioned it still i liked it though 
wouldn't be much good here though as cat would get stuck in the fans and probabably
rip all the wires out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP i know i said i would PM you some pics but my cam. is dead and i haven't went to the store to get batts. yet. I also need to pickup some more red paint so i can give it another coat. I see a few(vary few) spots that aren't even.I must say that i have done a hell of alot better job with this case then i did the first case.but i have painted a hell of alot of stuff since then(mobo,video card,ram,cases,HDDs,optical drives,etc)



i can wait dude its cool, i aint going no where


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

ooooo guess what im doing right now... I'm installing win7 on my i7 rig at 4.0 on default voltages... wooooooooooo


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

*I  Noctua*


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/IMG_2726.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/IMG_2727.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks great! Now OC and let us know the results


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/IMG_2726.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/IMG_2727.jpg
> 
> ...



man... that's so clean its inspiring... i gtg clean now   gj man, as usual.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2009)

Getting to it right now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

My most recent setup for testing...





I need to get bigger place


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 10, 2009)

Need to clean up a bit around here....


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 10, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Need to clean up a bit around here....
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020006.jpg



Lol, I consider that clean


----------



## AKlass (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol its funny how messy someone can get over the summer


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

@AKlass- what case is that?


----------



## AKlass (Jul 10, 2009)

apevia q-boii
its a reverse atx case


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

AKlass said:


> apevia q-boii
> its a reverse atx case



Oh ok...I was asking because I thought the psu was where the hdd bays are, my bad anyway nice case bro


----------



## AKlass (Jul 10, 2009)

PSU is mounted on the top like a normal matx case =p wish it were at the bottom so I could get better wire management


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> My most recent setup for testing...
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/testsutup.jpg
> 
> I need to get bigger place
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/myjunk.jpg



ahh the good old crt ya just can't beat e'm just wish they wheren't so dam heavy
was supposed to be getting a 21 inch from sir_real but that's fallen through 
as he had got 7 of an internet auction for £0.99 
but 5 of them are in need of some serious modding 
to get them fit for viewing ,cost of fixing unknown?
never mind he's giving me his 19 inch instead ,nice ey


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Everything is mounted and ready to go. HD's on the underside of the top deck, dvd drive and PSU on the bottom deck. LAN ready.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090707/DSC_0042.jpg
> 
> ...




What are the dimensions on the wood you used?  and What type of wood is that?  Id love to do something like that, my friends would be in awe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

quasar923 said:


> What are the dimensions on the wood you used?  and What type of wood is that?  Id love to do something like that, my friends would be in awe.



check out this post, everything you need is there 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1460945&postcount=2763


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 11, 2009)

hi cp did you get a chance to see what your temps /fan speeds where with/without your fan grills


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hi cp did you get a chance to see what your temps /fan speeds where with/without your fan grills



never got the fan grills


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 11, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> My most recent setup for testing...
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/testsutup.jpg
> 
> I need to get bigger place
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/myjunk.jpg



what keyboard is that ?


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 11, 2009)

Just need to get some new tubing, fittings, and fluid ( color is fading ). Also planning on getting just one single 3x120 Rad, and throwing the NB in the loop.


<----For specs.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 11, 2009)

ya that would look better... need some anti-kink coils.

Also the apogee GT cpu block is extra meh... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708019 <- good block
EDIT: didnt see your NB already had a block lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> ya that would look better... need some anti-kink coils.
> 
> Also the apogee GT cpu block is extra meh...
> 
> ...



I want to get a DTEK Fuzion though, but the price on the one linked is .
But im getting a 3x120 Rad next for certain.


----------



## technicks (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow this thread has grown. Haven't been very active lately on the forums.
But nice to see such great rigs.

Haven't done much on my case since i finished it. Have to do some little things but did not really had the time for it. But i thought lets post it again since this thread has evolved so much.

It does need a bit of cleaning.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice! I see we have the same MOBO.

 What Rampage Bios are you using?


----------



## technicks (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm on 0803. Have it running at 3.6Ghz 24/7 since the day i got this chip.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 12, 2009)

technicks said:


> I'm on 0803. Have it running at 3.6Ghz 24/7 since the day i got this chip.





Im on 0308, Im running 3.6 as well. 8x450 : 400 Strap 1:1.

 Working on 4GHZ, need some colder temps or I might dip my Rad in Ice water.

BTW does that bios have NB and CPU clock skew options?


----------



## technicks (Jul 12, 2009)

I believe so.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2009)

Rate it up in 20 minutes! http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2231.html


----------



## theorw (Jul 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Just need to get some new tubing, fittings, and fluid ( color is fading ). Also planning on getting just one single 3x120 Rad, and throwing the NB in the loop.
> 
> 
> <----For specs.
> ...



Arent the 2 double rads an overkill for the CPU only???
Nice build anyways!!U could tidy up a bit more though....!


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 13, 2009)

theorw said:


> Arent the 2 double rads an overkill for the CPU only???
> Nice build anyways!!U could tidy up a bit more though....!


Thanks man 

Lol, well this x3220 needs 1.55V just to be stable @ 3.6GHZ its a "B3" stepping...
To get it to 3.8+GHZ so I can bench it. It need 1.6+V and temps start to skyrocket. So 2 Rads keep it under bay.

 Temps with GTX 2x120mm Rad exceeded 70C under load. After I added the 2x80mm Rad in the loop I dropped like 3-4C under load 
Idles in the low 40's, but hey its summer and its muggy as heck.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

3dsage, your tubes in some places appear to be bent too far and are restricting flow...you may want to take a look at that and it will no doubt help your temps a lot. 


technicks, very clean LiLi...loving the tube colour and orange...I would of painted it all orange as I'm a sucker for that colour but your looks good as it is.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 13, 2009)

I honestly think that THE best rig on this entire thread is Technicks Lian Li. It has to be one of the best looking systems I have ever come across. Major rep for that


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> 3dsage, your tubes in some places appear to be bent too far and are restricting flow...you may want to take a look at that and it will no doubt help your temps a lot.
> 
> 
> technicks, very clean LiLi...loving the tube colour and orange...I would of painted it all orange as I'm a sucker for that colour but your looks good as it is.



That is true, I need to swap them out:shadedshu but they are only bent in half of the diameter of the tube.

Also the tube on the top right that is bent to hell is the fill tube.


----------



## kylzer (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2009)

Heres mine atm,i switched to this tj09 from the li li pc201B which was a tad too big.By buying this though i am actually £10 up from buying it,so its cost me nothing.










I only just finished getting it together last night,so i just need to do som cable management now.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm planning to do the same kind of mounting with my rad, since I'm not exactly happy with my HDD placement at the moment. Could you give me a little shot on how you made the tubes go through the top panel?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here ya go,two holes in the top.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmm basic is bliss I guess  Need to find me a good drill.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2009)

I crammed me some watercooling into this Panzerbox. Almost done...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

here is mine its a VARY SHITTY cell pic will have a better one soon(i hope)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine its a VARY SHITTY cell pic will have a better one soon(i hope)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/0716090030b.jpg



Is is the shitty pic or did you do something to your cooler that didn't work out well?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Is is the shitty pic or did you do something to your cooler that didn't work out well?



the cooler is messed up BUT it doesn't look that bad in person.(my fuckup looks kinda cool in person)  I am going to strip the paint on it(or sand it smooth not sure yet) and redo it.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> I crammed me some watercooling into this Panzerbox. Almost done...
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1387.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1392.jpg



Damn, that makes me wish even more that I could fit my rad like that 

I'm trying to figure out how to make my rad leave the 6 1/2 front bays it's taking up now while keeping it inside the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

another cell pic but this one isn't as bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2009)

we need some better shots, but not bad POS. Overall I like it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

I know i need to stop being so lazy and go to the store and get some batteries for my cam so i can get better pics


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

i see a biostar board. it exactly looks like mine.

wait, it is mine :-D

i try to get some shots, removed my copper pipes, in fact the amount of flow they stole was significant enough to gave a nice drop in temps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i see a biostar board. it exactly looks like mine.
> 
> wait, it is mine :-D
> 
> i try to get some shots, removed my copper pipes, in fact the amount of flow they stole was significant enough to gave a nice drop in temps.



not your board but its like it  hows it do with the PII? I'm not sure that i want to put a PII in it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2009)

3.9 are possible. 3.8 rockstable, for crunching.... but you have to use ramsinks to cool pwm... otherwise they´ll might blow


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 18, 2009)

Got myself a new case. Ikonik RA X10 Sim. Absolutely loving this case. I've got a lot of cable management to do.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2009)

that is a hell of a nice case  looks really tidy aswell


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 18, 2009)

oooh all aluminum... looks like a pa120.2 with some shrouds would go perfectly at the bottom.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 3.9 are possible. 3.8 rockstable, for crunching.... but you have to use ramsinks to cool pwm... otherwise they´ll might blow



thanks  already done put them on when i was running my X2


----------



## HammerON (Jul 19, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Got myself a new case. Ikonik RA X10 Sim. Absolutely loving this case. I've got a lot of cable management to do.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2486/3731699595_5790ed4cb8_o.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice case!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  already done put them on when i was running my X2



only problem is nb tweaking... the whole p-state is bugged, if you try to enable, you get no post. so not more than about 2200mhz NB... board does about 280-290 ht...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2009)

yalls opinion of this case thinking about it for my build at end of year

http://www.xclio.com/products/case-xclio-2000.htm#details

it has the dimensions i need for the Massive Tower Heatsinks, plus it seems to have some killer cooling from the stock perspective.

http://www.xclio.com/products/case-xclio-2000.htm#details

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103028

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103022

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103029


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> only problem is nb tweaking... the whole p-state is bugged, if you try to enable, you get no post. so not more than about 2200mhz NB... board does about 280-290 ht...



my board with my phenom maxes at 267ht 


@eidairaman1 that Xclio case looks nice and airflow shouldn't be bad i would go for it if you like it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 19, 2009)

im proud to show you my goddamn rig... i hate it as much as i love it ^^

cable managment is done, but you cant see it thru the fans 

EDIT: HD4850 is a heat bitch... the cooling shown is even insufficient...


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> im proud to show you my goddamn rig... i hate it as much as i love it ^^
> 
> cable managment is done, but you cant see it thru the fans
> 
> EDIT: HD4850 is a heat bitch... the cooling shown is even insufficient...



that must b noisy?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

It wouldn't if he had the right cfm fans going... My 15 fans don't sound noisy at all.. You can't even hear the system over two people talking.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

right. 5 fans are AC ones with liquid bearing (2 on the twin turbo), therefore extremly quiet. the red one is a medium rpm fan but almost silent,one 2000 rpm noiseblocker in the front, thats unaudible at 1500rpm.the big 140 runs at 7v and half of the fans utilises PWM sharing.

it isnt very noisy, even under full load


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> It wouldn't if he had the right cfm fans going... My 15 fans don't sound noisy at all.. You can't even hear the system over two people talking.



fan controller?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> fan controller?



nope. everything is 37 cfm or less.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nope. everything is 37 cfm or less.



  awesome dude.  I thought you had them hooked up to a controller.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

i use fan controls for the higher rpm fans... medium and low fans share the pwm


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2009)

To me, if you can live a month having two Delta EFB1312VHE Fans going on your Xigmatek S1283 cooler... Then nothing sounds as loud! lol.. I'm so surprised that Dr. Pepper still has his on his cooler.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> To me, if you can live a month having two Delta EFB1312VHE Fans going on your Xigmatek S1283 cooler... Then nothing sounds as loud! lol.. I'm so surprised that Dr. Pepper still has his on his cooler.



dang, those would drive me crazy!!! I think they would be awesome for like an external rad you had tucked away in the closet or something if you wanted to go to the extreme.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use fan controls for the higher rpm fans... medium and low fans share the pwm



I got my 110CFM scythe's on a controller.  Man what a difference for when I go to sleep  Sooo much quieter and peaceful.  I think i'm getting better sleep now


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use fan controls for the higher rpm fans... medium and low fans share the pwm



wait... what?? how? please post pic... I would love to have that but I cant find a PWM splitter.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sharing PWM wouldn't be a bad idea. Only downside here is I don't have anything on PWM though.

I'd like to see my pump on PWM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2009)

what do you guys mean sharing PWM?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you guys mean sharing PWM?



pulse-width modulation PWM is the 4 pin fan connector right next to the CPU, which controls the fan speed based on the processor temperature as it is read from the MB.  Its great because it allows you to have your fans up at full speed only when your proc is toasty.

but sharing it is something I have never seen, usually you can split the pwm, but only one fan is ever using the PWM signal, since the MB needs to read the RPM's of the fan (PWM is controlled as a % of fan RPM's) and I havent been able to find a proper splitter that can combine the PWM RPM signal so that both fans work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Its a voltage regulation for Fans that support it, the Mobo gets the readings from both the CPU and Fan and adjusts the fan as temperature changes. Some units are super sensitive meaning even for a split second the fan can raise to a excessively high speed if the temps spike. TBH I think variable speeds for fans wears them down, so I suggest Manual Fan Speed adjustment as it keeps the fans under your control, not the motherboards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 20, 2009)

i have an ordinary arctic cooling 92mm with PST (PWM Sharing Technology).
i plug a twin-fan-plug in it and both fans(+the AC fan)  seem to be magically pwm controlled. even when they have none. i think the fan somehow can manipulate the voltage of the other ones, to be the same it uses itself.... dont know it exactly, i only knew that without it, my rig is twice as loud.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 22, 2009)

right now, my motherboard, harddrive and power supply is sitting on my desk.  this is backup till i get my other one fixed. no one sneeeeze, lol


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 22, 2009)

here it is. click on the image for the gallery.

*this* is the old gallery.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jul 22, 2009)

I like your back ground sheriff. Any links to where you got it from?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice and tidy desk sheriff.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jul 22, 2009)

this forum resizes big images from sites like photobucket doesnt it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> this forum resizes big images from sites like photobucket doesnt it?



i think so


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jul 22, 2009)

thats what i'm running on at the mo, next couple of months im going to change majority of it all for newer kit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

looks nice. I kinda like the 900(still like my 300 better) not to be mean but you could work on the WM alittle


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, i know, i've tried 3 times, best its been so far. like i said, when i get my new kit im going to try to do cable management a lot better as I now know what to do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> Yeah, i know, i've tried 3 times, best its been so far. like i said, when i get my new kit im going to try to do cable management a lot better as I now know what to do.



it take a few tries to get the wm right in some cases. It took me like 4 or 5 times to get mine how it is now(there is a pic a few post up of it)

edit here is mine if you want to see if maybe it will help with some ideas. The 300 and 900 seem alot alike for WM http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1479857&postcount=2904


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 22, 2009)

CPU fan - your doing it wrong.

Flip it around so that the freezer is blowing the air out the top 20cm fan, if possible.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jul 22, 2009)

i think the fan is actually pulling air out instead of in.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 23, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> i think the fan is actually pulling air out instead of in.



Unless you have a weird version of the freezer, I don't think so...


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 23, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> I like your back ground sheriff. Any links to where you got it from?


here it is:

http://www.iouppo.com/life/pics/ec3e9e04c9c6383505ceed638afe297e.jpg

widescreen 1680x1050; enjoy

---------------

all the cpu coolers blow air on to the cooler, not from it. Stone, you must change the orientation of that cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

my latest


put the HDD cage back.  Helps hide the sata cables/power cables a lot.  Looks cleaner.  I had removed it because I wanted to mount a 140mm rad for another loop in the bottom front, but thats no longer going to happen.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2009)

the cabling job is smexy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> the cabling job is smexy



once I get my socket 775 rig up which will be soon hopefuly, i'll be betting new tubing/coolant.  will be doing minor sleeving to the rig, like the 24 pin, but i'll buy an extension so I dont fuck up the one on the PSU if anything 

Also I will be replacing the rear case fan with a UV one and routing the wires where you can't see it.  I got a few wires behind the pump, but im not going to take the loop and rig apart just for now.  I'll do it when I have to do it for my next revision of the loop


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

anyways you guys think I can improve it like the wiring or tubing setup?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing really, looks perfect tbh 

Never thought blue fluid could look so good.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anyways you guys think I can improve it like the wiring or tubing setup?



Hell no~
I am already jealous


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Nothing really, looks perfect tbh
> 
> Never thought blue fluid could look so good.



this fluid is a little bit dark now.  It mixed in with the little bit of green I had in there previously.  Soon I will have a new revision of the setup, which I will then flush out rad and start fresh 



HammerON said:


> Hell no~
> I am already jealous



  thanks for the kind words


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my latest
> 
> 
> put the HDD cage back.  Helps hide the sata cables/power cables a lot.  Looks cleaner.  I had removed it because I wanted to mount a 140mm rad for another loop in the bottom front, but thats no longer going to happen.
> ...



You got Skills
When you can take a flik of the Rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You got Skills
> When you can take a flik of the Rad



what do you want to see from the rad, mounting or just hte rad itself?


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you want to see from the rad, mounting or just hte rad itself?



How you mounted it Just wondering how you have it set up, im looking for a new Rad to get rid of my Dual Rad setup


----------



## Rey17 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Heres mine ATM



how did you get those mac style icons on the top of ur desktop ??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> How you mounted it Just wondering how you have it set up, im looking for a new Rad to get rid of my Dual Rad setup



I'm gonna go grab a bite now.  When I come back i'll snap a few for you.  Its just using a radbox.  But i'll get you the shots 





Rey17 said:


> how did you get those mac style icons on the top of ur desktop ??



haven't seen the pic, but i'm assuming you are talking about this.  


http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a few of my "htpc", though it's a bit large to be a htpc I guess.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 26, 2009)

all in a panzerbox?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice erocker!  like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> How you mounted it Just wondering how you have it set up, im looking for a new Rad to get rid of my Dual Rad setup



here you go buddy, just as the instructions say to mount it.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Love the rad box! 





Bout time for some spring cleaning though.  And some new fans!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

seems like you had to wedge that pump in haha. Very nice mlee 

Are those radboxes decent / sturdy?


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 27, 2009)

This is my main rig and working space atm:































I know what all of you are going to say about cable management, and you're right, is a little messy in there, but this is a system where every week I'm getting in and out components for testing, so doing cable management is kinda waste of time imho.

Also, on the first picture you can see an Antec Skeleton which is my second test rig. Nice chassis but with some serious design flaws


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

How well do those Domino's perform?


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 27, 2009)

TBH, it's a sh*tty cooler. Idle temps are about 46 ºC and load are 75ºC . I'll replace it as soon as I can with a Titan Fenrir that I have for testing.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

oh, thats not good then. Let me know how the fenrir goes, ive had my eye on them, CPC really rate them.


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure, will do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Love the rad box!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090727/000_0063.jpg
> Bout time for some spring cleaning though.  And some new fans!
> ...



looking good dude 

radbox is great man.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Those HDD's are tucked in nicely   Had troubles trying to fit them under the res.  I'm going to get a 5.25" bay for the HDD's.

The rad box is sturdy.  It's secured well by four bolts through the exhaust fan and the rad is held in place with another four bolts.  The two pieces are held with four screws that hold up surprisingly well.  

After I saw it on CP's quad 120 I knew it would work just fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks guys.  Those HDD's are tucked in nicely   Had troubles trying to fit them under the res.  I'm going to get a 5.25" bay for the HDD's.
> 
> The rad box is sturdy.  It's secured well by four bolts through the exhaust fan and the rad is held in place with another four bolts.  The two pieces are held with four screws that hold up surprisingly well.
> 
> After I saw it on CP's quad 120 I knew it would work just fine.



overtime mine came a bit less sturdy.  all I did was stick my index finger through the openings on the sides, top, and bottom and just tightened up the nuts that hold it in place until I could.  Now its well held in place again.

Once everything is installed, its hard to get tools in there.


----------



## pabloc74 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2009)

Mmm. Trident's are very good! 

Nice looking case so far man.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice I like them fans


----------



## miloshs (Jul 30, 2009)

@pabloc74

Why didn't you place that fan knob somewhere else? I got mine on top of the case... like this...







Works great...

Nice rig BTW!


----------



## pabloc74 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks guys for the comments, i put on there because..... i don't want to make a hole in the case, i don't know if are another way

PD: i must put 2 more fans aerocool, are this...., and 2 of 140 in the fan place that i have but no appears in the photo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

looking good pabloc   can't wait till you put it all together dude


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

here is mine still got some tweaking to do but its all good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Are those radboxes decent / sturdy?



They hold the rad on there, but my 2x 120x38mm push fans, 120.2 rad, and 2x 120x25mm pull fans make my rad sit on the box crooked, it kind of bends down a bit.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 31, 2009)

miloshs is your case in here? coz i like the look of the mesh an want to have a gander for ideas for my case if u dnt mind


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/122.jpg
> here is mine still got some tweaking to do but its all good.



Looks very clean! The two colors go together very well too.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 31, 2009)

I need to get some fans and paint them up the same colour as the Ram then one day I might get game and Spray the inside black


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2009)

My PC ATM. I had to use some poor tubing for that bad kink section, since the Tygon tubing I had was not long enough. Ordered up more and a couple other things to improve my PC atm.











 Couldnt use tpu Image host.

 Yes my psu is much to big. but I got it for a good price a while back when I updated my PC. wanted it to be ready for whatever I throw at it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/122.jpg
> here is mine still got some tweaking to do but its all good.



very nice cable management man, not sure if you saw my latest pic of my case.  Just maybe you can borrow some ideas or something I dont know .  Love it though, very clean.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it just me or does your case seem bigger hehe? I would like to "borrow" that water cooler  There is something about water cooling that just makes me want to try it out. It looks really good when you get it neat like that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Is it just me or does your case seem bigger hehe? I would like to "borrow" that water cooler  There is something about water cooling that just makes me want to try it out. It looks really good when you get it neat like that.



the model is in my system specs, yes it is beigger.  and thanks fort he kind words.  Watercooling is not bad, just do it right the first time and you'll save headaches.  THere is all sorts of things for when draining the loop and stuff like that.  Quick disconnects etc.  ITs a nice thing to try it man, i'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe after christmas  If I try anything in the way of upgrades before then the only thing I will have left in the way of a penis is my e-penis if you know what i mean


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Maybe after christmas  If I try anything in the way of upgrades before then the only thing I will have left in the way of a penis is my e-penis if you know what i mean



I am going to take a guess and say it has something to do with the wife?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to take a guess and say it has something to do with the wife?



How did you know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> How did you know



i'm not married(i'm 16 or i'm sure i would be) but they can be a bitch when you spend money(unless its on them).... come to think of it the same can be said about gfs...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

funny stuff, but true!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 1, 2009)

Waiting for my 3.5 to 2.5 mount and PSU to arrive so I can cable manage this beast. No more blue leds... back to white, cause white lights are awesome.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to take it out tomorrow, dust it out a bit, tidy up the CM and see if I can't attach an intake 120 onto the DK.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

johnny, love the lighting


----------



## Gregsm (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm very excited to share this masterpiece... I have stripped that generic 420 watt PSU to fit my spare scythe zipang 
it's a p4 3 GHz, asrtock p4vm900 478/pci-e x16, 2x512 (max slots) ram, 7900 gs.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090731/case_fans.jpg
> 
> Waiting for my 3.5 to 2.5 mount and PSU to arrive so I can cable manage this beast. No more blue leds... back to white, cause white lights are awesome.



OMG that is pure sexyness right there


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks! Should be sexier once the PSU arrives and the adapter for the SSD.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 1, 2009)

Two pictures of my Orange/Pink/Yellow metal flake Antec 900.

Some hard work and a lot of bad photography later:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks! Should be sexier once the PSU arrives and the adapter for the SSD.



can't wait   Keep us posted dude


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 1, 2009)

i need to get some satin black paint 

dremel is on standby


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 1, 2009)

Another one:


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Two pictures of my Orange/Pink/Yellow metal flake Antec 900.
> 
> Some hard work and a lot of bad photography later:



nice it sort of looks like a hammer tone effect. I have a mate who spayed his old car in hammertone looked different but in a cool sort of a way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice acid, very nice indeed


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 1, 2009)

oooo I like that Acid!


----------



## red268 (Aug 1, 2009)

Picture of the whole case Acid? Looks good though!


----------



## Azma (Aug 1, 2009)

Here`s a update too my rig  Evga x58 SLI LE, Core i7 920 and 3x2 GB Mushkin DDR3 2000 MHz memory 
















AMD and Intel side by side =)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2009)

How is that LE? I was thinking of going i7 with that board... I've heard nothing but good stuff on it.


as for the set up.. sweet looking!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

*@ azma666*

dude I am in love with your rig/case.  Love the all black theme.  How did you mount the HDD like that, clever man!


----------



## Azma (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Cold Storm

Thnx=D The board is NICE, Im going too do some overclocking later so i can post some results then=) 

@ CP 

Thnx^^ I had too go with the silver thermalright cooler since with the black it all got too dark  So it looks fine now=) i might see if I can find some photos of the mounting, if not I`ll make a simpel picture of the mount


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> @ Cold Storm
> 
> Thnx=D The board is NICE, Im going too do some overclocking later so i can post some results then=)
> 
> ...



thanks man, thats very generous bro


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

I will get some better pictures up later...I hope.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2009)

you keep saying later.. I'm about to cry from not seeing pictures..    ooppps it all ready started..


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 2, 2009)

hehe... I love an all black setup... one of the major reasons I went with DFI LanParty DK.
Great rigs peepz.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Here`s a update too my rig  Evga x58 SLI LE, Core i7 920 and 3x2 GB Mushkin DDR3 2000 MHz memory
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2208/__6.jpg
> 
> ...




I really like the "dark" theme (black as night)


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Here`s a update too my rig  Evga x58 SLI LE, Core i7 920 and 3x2 GB Mushkin DDR3 2000 MHz memory
> 
> hope your cat was wearing his anti-static wrist strap


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

First let me say, I'm sorry for the dusty shots and fingerprints....I'm doing a lot of destruction (construction is what I tell her) of the house so things get pretty messy, I will make an effort to clean it up for the next round of pictures.



First up with have a couple more pictures of the A900.

Rheobus fan controller with a stupid amount of flake to help protect from scratches:





Internal shot of the A900; P5Q Pro - 9800GTX+ SC - OCZ Ram Cooler and Xiggy HDT1283:







Here we have my rig with the stand in HIS 4870 1GB card on stock air seeing as both my XFX cards blew up.

Swiftech (Laing) MCP-355 + XSPC Restop:





Koolance CPU-355 and a sexy powder coated fan guard (thanks to CD!):







Here is the DFI board...it still needs an RMA as it wont boot past 333fsb, the good news is that a Pent 4 is in there now and it so it could take this P4 to almost 5GHz.

P4 630 (1500grit lap) - OCZ "Gold" 2x512MB:





Closeup on DFI DK P45 Northbridge cooling:





Closeup of OCZ "Gold" 667mhz sticks..they are great for benching P4's are they will do 800mhz without problems and love the volts:





This is the Scythe Orochi...a beast of an heat sink with its 10 heat pipes..perfect for some silent cooling:







And finally, my HTPC..not much to say really other than it does the job.







I hope you like the pictures and sorry again for the bad shots/dust.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the shots acid.  Love the rig, and damn that cooler is huge !


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

I really need a better camara..this one is old now and believe it or not, its only a 2mp DMC-FZ2

*Edit:* I have a DMC-FZ8 but its busy somewhere else.


----------



## Azma (Aug 2, 2009)

Here`s a simpel drawing of the mounting =9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And one more pic of the inside


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

azma, do you have a DVD drive in that rig?


----------



## TheCrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow azma that is pure sex. Love the cleanliness and blackness of it!


----------



## Azma (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Kyle2020
 Nope, i use a external MSI Usb DVD drive =) http://www.power2battery.com/images/whiteusb20drive2.jpg

@ TheCrow 

Thnx =) It`s very dark =p Hard too take good photos


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

You know what, I hate my DVD drive so much in my fortress, it break up the clean front lines, plus routing the cables up that high is a right pain in the arse. Might get an external myself tbh. How do they perform whilst gaming?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

azma, again, that is one amazing rig dude


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

hi guys! noob in here this is my first post =)











this is what i made with my CM Hyper 212 HSF
See it in Action! http://www.youtube.com/user/OmegaX1007#play/all/uploads-all/0/a5jbdMgqJ4s


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to our fine ranks omega! 

Wow, are you pushing for an imitation Vegas casino in there? That things bloody bright 

Very nice.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 2, 2009)

way too much lights lol, nice rig tho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

welcome aboard omega, rig looks nice witht he lighting and all, but if you can get us a picture with some light, so we can see the rig for what it really is, that'll be great 

But nice rig though man, I like it


----------



## Azma (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Kyle2020

 Hehe Iknow  I`w been using the usb drive for 2 year`s now, and the preformance still does the work for me  When i were on TG ( Thegathering ) http://www.gathering.org/tg09/ all my mates used it. So it`s a handy thing to have 

@ CP 

Thnx mate=)


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks guys my PC specs is not that high end but it serves its purpose for me. i will post with lights on later on ^ ^

okey here it is...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> @ Kyle2020
> 
> Hehe Iknow  I`w been using the usb drive for 2 year`s now, and the preformance still does the work for me  When i were on TG ( Thegathering ) http://www.gathering.org/tg09/ all my mates used it. So it`s a handy thing to have
> 
> ...



no problem bro 



Omegax said:


> thanks guys my PC specs is not that high end but it serves its purpose for me. i will post with lights on later on ^ ^
> 
> okey here it is...
> 
> ...



better, looks nice man I really like it, got an pics of the inside?


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

@Chicken

thx mate! i hope you can see whats inside now, not too much though :j

This is taken when i'm still thinking for a blue theme and my top panel cover still for painting.






Then finally i want my theme to be red.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Omegax said:


> @Chicken
> 
> thx mate! i hope you can see whats inside now, not too much though :j
> 
> ...



nice man, much better pic.  In return I'll show you a pic of mine, you went ahead and snapped a few upon request so i'll be nice and show you one of my pics 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1498067&postcount=2988


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 2, 2009)

LOVING your builds azma!!!!


----------



## red268 (Aug 2, 2009)

Acid, I NEED pictures of your case as a whole!! I refuse to sleep until I get them!!


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 2, 2009)

I assume you mean the A900?


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

@chicken

wow! that is a monster one! ^_^ i wish i have the same...

is your mobo the classified one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2009)

@Omegax

Love the rig man, especially the marblized paint. That must have taken alot of time. Do it yourself?

@CP & Acid

Starting the case mods tomorrow! I will probably be pulling the parts from the case tonight after work to get an early start.


----------



## Omegax (Aug 2, 2009)

@Jr

thanks bro! yeah it took me almost 6 months for that and still i can say only on 90% completion. for the paint i only help for sanding BTW just for info of everyone the top panel is made up of wood!

before:






after =)


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

is your tubing 1/2" CP?


----------



## red268 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, the Antec 900!! Looks good, but want a picture of the whole thing, not just sections. Looks great from what we can see.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 2, 2009)

nice work there omegax 

today i made a huge milestone by turning around the HDD's 





also i had to move the drive forward a tad so it dont mess with the tri-cool fans at the front





now i need to get some paint


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Omegax said:


> @chicken
> 
> wow! that is a monster one! ^_^ i wish i have the same...
> 
> is your mobo the classified one?



no, it is not the classified, its the first EVGA x58.



JrRacinFan said:


> @OmegaX
> 
> Love the rig man, especially the marblized paint. That must have taken alot of time. Do it yourself?
> 
> ...




, keep us posted


----------



## DaveK (Aug 3, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> nice work there omegax
> 
> today i made a huge milestone by turning around the HDD's
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/572/hddconnectorsatback.jpg
> ...



Hmm, that's actually not a bad idea, have you got a pic of the inside? I'll be working with an Antec 300 soon.

I'll have a nice update by Friday, I've ordered a few new parts  Might order a few more but I want to buy a weight bench, barbell and dumbbells.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 3, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hmm, that's actually not a bad idea, have you got a pic of the inside? I'll be working with an Antec 300 soon.
> 
> I'll have a nice update by Friday, I've ordered a few new parts  Might order a few more but I want to buy a weight bench, barbell and dumbbells.



here we are. i dont the best i could without any holes  the ones sticking out is the 4/8-pin cpu connector, the 24-pin power and the dvd cables.


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

I will get some more pictures of my A900 up later (I hope)..its just very hard to get good pictures when the light hits so many flakes in the paint.


On a note of the A300...flip the PSU over, makes cable management so much easier, I did it in mine and its fine.


----------



## Azma (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my mate`s Antec 300 =) We painted and did some cabelmanagement to it=)


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks good man. You should cut a window in the side panel to show off all your hard work!


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

The only thing that ruins that A300 is the case blanks not being black...other than that, its pretty much perfect cable management.

What ABS PSU is that? The cables look very long and it should make cable management very easy for most cases.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 3, 2009)

azma666 said:


> This is my mate`s Antec 300 =) We painted and did some cabelmanagement to it=)
> 
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5812/pc3e.png



It looks awesome all you have to do is get black sata cables (or black tape) and run that 4(8)pin power cable behind the mobo tray and then it would be perfect cable management


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 3, 2009)

thats the type im aiming for soon


----------



## rekekjeks (Aug 4, 2009)

Owner here.

Thanks guys! =D
I know the hardware isn't much to brag about, but it works fine for me.

@ aCid888*
Yeah, I've thought about re-painting them.
The PSU is a Tagan 500W. Or more precisely: Tagan TG500-U25.

@ t77snapshot
Yeppers, I think I'll do that. And if I drill a hole for it in the top, I'll get rid of the power cables for the rear and top fan too.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is mine atm, waiting for lights and IFX-14


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

very nice dude


----------



## HammerON (Aug 5, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is mine atm, waiting for lights and IFX-14
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0490.jpg



Nice


----------



## DreamSeller (Aug 5, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is mine atm, waiting for lights and IFX-14
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0490.jpg



nice ) 
whats the fan in the back ?


----------



## DaveK (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's a teaser for you guys lol. It's all I have at the moment


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 6, 2009)

nice... no one will even notice its extreme casemodding^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

nice going davek!  Going to be using the same CPU?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DaveK (Aug 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice going davek!  Going to be using the same CPU?



Yeah, same CPU but I hope to be able to kick it up a notch with the Asus mobo now that I can change voltages and stuff and I now have a CPU cooler to help. Just need to get the dam thing working, have to put Windows 7 on a USB and try install it from that as I have no discs and my other one is at an Acer repair centre in my mam's laptop...

Will post pics soon, my cable management sucks lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/th0rn0/watercoolinz/S7300982_800x600.jpg
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/th0rn0/watercoolinz/S7300982_800x600.jpg
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/th0rn0/watercoolinz/S7300980_800x600.jpg
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y209/th0rn0/watercoolinz/S7300979_800x600.jpg



looks very nice witht he lighting 



DaveK said:


> Yeah, same CPU but I hope to be able to kick it up a notch with the Asus mobo now that I can change voltages and stuff and I now have a CPU cooler to help. Just need to get the dam thing working, have to put Windows 7 on a USB and try install it from that as I have no discs and my other one is at an Acer repair centre in my mam's laptop...
> 
> Will post pics soon, my cable management sucks lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> its ok bro, keep us posted.  GLad you did a few upgrades to the rig, that'll keep ya happy


----------



## DaveK (Aug 7, 2009)

Well here's the end result, haven't put my cathodes in yet. I wish I had better cable management


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2009)

Mmmmm sexyness! 

It will come in due time man, due time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate how those P35's have the 24 pin located there   However, not bad bro, over time you'll improve and before you know it, can't even see a cable


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 8, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> nice )
> whats the fan in the back ?



It is just the standard exhaust fan that came with my case.
@DaveK considering the location of the 24pin plug it is looking good man


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hate how those P35's have the 24 pin located there   However, not bad bro, over time you'll improve and before you know it, can't even see a cable



My p35 neo2-fr had an awesome spot for the 24 pin, especially for my case. Made for great cable management.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

I've given her a tidy. Like the freshly plastered wall?

h


----------



## DaveK (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok changed it a tiny bit (ignore the SATA power connector sticking out at the second HDD I forgot to plug it in lol) this is pretty much as neat as I can get it without getting a modular power supply or modding the case, I'm going to cut a hole under the mobo at the PSU so all of the mess at the bottom will be gone. Here's a slight update, I'm done sorting out the cables until I mod the case or buy a new PSU.






Now the problem is getting it to turn on, I followed the Windows 7 USB drive guides by Kyle and DaMulta but no luck, I'll try once more but I don't have any blank DVDs handy, there might be some but I need to look through about 100 DVD-Rs to find one but the Dell laptop I'm using has a half working drive i.e essentially useless.

I was tempted to buy the Corsair HX750W but I've bought enough PC parts for the moment and to be honest cutting a hole in the case will help more than a modular power supply.

This Xiggy cooler is a beast but is a tiny bit in the way of my RAM so no HPC or Dominator RAM for me lol. I want to see how my new cooler is and how far I can overclock it but you need to turn it on for that


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I've given her a tidy. Like the freshly plastered wall?
> 
> hhttp://img.techpowerup.org/090807/000_0167.jpg



I like the "in the desk" look


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 8, 2009)

lol, they dont delivered the extra screw holders for my heatkiller.... i forced it in the board with longer screws (stock retention plate), with nearly my whole power, and never even noticed. now the board has a a slight curve... can this be dangerous?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 8, 2009)

Gotta love that deskmod moonpig. Did it take you long to build?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2009)

I just put the heatsink on the mosfets thats why its not in the case yet. i am running a 350w PSU so i don't have the 8800GT in right now(i did but i didn't feel conferable having it on it too)


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Gotta love that deskmod moonpig. Did it take you long to build?



Thanks man.

Erm, total build time would be under a day. I keep changing things.

It's a space saver though


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been looking at it and sizing up the desk in my daughters room  ATM the pc in her room is under her cot and it is a royal pain in the rear when you need to change a disc or get it out for a clean! Plus we have homecare nurses come 5 nights a week to help with looking after our daughter and they are always kicking it and stuff only by accident but it is still peeving me off. I might get stuck in and give it a go soon.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, if you need any pictures / help, send me a PM. I'll be more than happy


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks mate I will. I just need to be finished with the i7 and then I will be getting outthe hacksaw  I bet the ambiant temps are good? You could really go nuts with fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> My p35 neo2-fr had an awesome spot for the 24 pin, especially for my case. Made for great cable management.



mind a pic?  I don't recall seeing it in any of the previously posted pics from you, sorry


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm back...
after seeing advice for folding IDE cable.
so here's my rig ATM..

top section





bottom section





overalls





backside (see there's NO holes for cable management..)






I had to use black tape to hide those colourful cables..
gotta paint the case full black...


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

Fitted the IFX-14


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Fitted the IFX-14
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0504.jpg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0502.jpg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0501.jpg



That rig is clean and sexy. Did that cooler outperform the dark knight. I have one to


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 9, 2009)

that sucks, you cant use all the ram slots


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> That rig is clean and sexy. Did that cooler outperform the dark knight. I have one to



thanks man yes it does heaps better but have since figured out my case has not got the best airflow inside atm. It has  a lot of deadspots I need to get rid of then I will easy get to 4GHz without having to worry about temps.



eidairaman1 said:


> that sucks, you cant use all the ram slots



Yer I know dosnt really worry me that much I am happy (for now) with 6GB.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> thanks man yes it does heaps better but have since figured out my case has not got the best airflow inside atm. It has  a lot of deadspots I need to get rid of then I will easy get to 4GHz without having to worry about temps.



I hate dead spots. there scary. I have a dead spot in a cooler master 360 case right by my 9600gso'z right there to the dead spot. Its turns into to a furnice with the psu and 9600gso'z heating up the spot right there. The case runs on negative air pressure so it draws threw the vents on the side of the case . *i should take a pic and post *


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I hate dead spots. there scary. I have a dead spot in a cooler master 360 case right by my 9600gso'z right there to the dead spot. Its turns into to a furnice with the psu and 9600gso'z heating up the spot right there. The case runs on negatice air pressure so it draws thew the vents on the side of the case . *i should take a pric and post *



You just gave me one hell of an idea But I am not sure 
If I want to get heaps of dust in my pc


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> You just gave me one hell of an idea But I am not sure
> If I want to get heaps of dust in my pc



Your welcome and it will draw dust in the PC . Im forced to negative air pressiure because theres only 1 120MM intake vent and 2 80mm out take and 1 120mm out take on the case. Its been proven that dust runs in threw drive bays or vents when they have no filters. I think the antec 300,900,900/2,1200 revolve around negative pressure but they got filters everwere


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 9, 2009)

I should get a ThermalTake armor. Jesus my favorite LED Color is white


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Your welcome and it will draw dust in the PC . Im forced to negative air pressiure because theres only 1 120MM intake vent and 2 80mm out take and 1 120mm out take on the case. Its been proven that dust runs in threw drive bays or vents when they have no filters. I think the antec 300,900,900/2,1200 revolve around negative pressure but they got filters everwere



Your negative pressure blew in my ear and gave me a brainchild lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Your negative pressure blew in my ear and gave me a brainchild lol


----------



## blacktruckryder (Aug 9, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Depth (Aug 9, 2009)

Here she is 

Pics taken with a Sony Ericsson, takes a few tries to get passable quality





Removed the rear fan and cleaned up the cables


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

Depth said:


> Here she is
> 
> Pics taken with a Sony Ericsson, takes a few tries to get passable quality
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a367/Unit420/DSC00204.jpg
> ...



It is hard to fit a heap of hardware in that case isnt it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

@ craigleberry

dude that cooler is monstrous


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks CP it is heavy too! Need a small crane to take it to a LAN hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks CP it is heavy too! Need a small crane to take it to a LAN hehehe



  looks heavy, but very nice man


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> *i should take a pic and post *



Go for it mate


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

DaveK said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090807/Image039.jpg



Should I have the cooler facing the back? I think I need to reapply thermal paste anyway.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Should I have the cooler facing the back? I think I need to reapply thermal paste anyway.



I would turn it around so the exhaust fan can pick up the heat . Thats just me though.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I would turn it around so the exhaust fan can pick up the heat . Thats just me though.



Well the fan is blowing up for the big fan, I put it facing that way as hot air rises but it's pulling air from where my 4650 is instead of cool air from the front. I might as well turn it since I need to reapply thermal paste.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 9, 2009)

I noticed improvements in temperature when I rotated my Ziggy 90 degrees so that it was exhausting out of the back.  You're right, as it is now your CPU fan is sucking hot air right off of your video card.  Idle temps went from 34 to 32, and load temps from 53 to 50 after my rotating.  I have an AM2+ socket, so rotating mine was a little more difficult, but I think well worth it.

I always like to see how well my last thermal paste application went when I pull my cooler, and before I rotated I may have had a smidge to much, but I still think my temp drops were due, in part, to the more efficent exhausting.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 9, 2009)

aah...
the feel of folded IDE cable..
quite nice actually..


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 9, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> aah...
> the feel of folded IDE cable..
> quite nice actually..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090808/09082009174.jpg



Someones been busy


----------



## Depth (Aug 9, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> It is hard to fit a heap of hardware in that case isnt it.



Absolutely horrible 

When I bought the Zalman all I could think about until I got it was how dreadful it would be to access the back of the motherboard... And it was 


Worth it though


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 9, 2009)

My Rig~ (Updated)









I prefer how it looks in the dark.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy quality cell phone pics 

Just took it apart today to give it a good dusting, and after i put it back together I took these shots.  Best cable management I could do without drilling holes, which one day I will do.










Heres the backside yay electrical tape! 





and my battle station:




Thats my server on the right, have it hooked up to my main monitor via KVM switch.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 9, 2009)

I moved it off the floor and onto the desk, did a little cleanup and dusting, and took all my extra fans out. I didn't see the need for extra noise if I wasn't overclocking. Also took off the duck feet, I wanted to make it as short as possible if it was going to be on the desk. Quack quack :3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

very nicely done SJ, love it


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2009)

+1 Soylent Joe,  those HDD's must be fast. The 640GB's are some of the fastest I've seen.  Nice build.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys  ^_^


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh by the way, do you overclock?  You could get that e8400 to 3.6-4.0GHz easy on that cooler and mother board.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Oh by the way, do you overclock?  You could get that e8400 to 3.6-4.0GHz easy on that cooler and mother board.



I ran it at 3.6GHz for about a week, tried for more and made some noobish mistake that put my PC into a never ending reboot loop. Then I just put it back to stock and forgot about it. The extra noise, excessive wear, unstable performance and worrying isn't worth 10 more FPS in some games and faster program loading times. So yeah, just my little opinion.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 9, 2009)

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/3963/p1010074q.jpg
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1213/p1010075akx.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5042/p1010077yua.jpg

second project ( this is on hold )
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9497/p1010081c.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6029/p1010082hpv.jpg


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/3963/p1010074q.jpg
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1213/p1010075akx.jpg
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5042/p1010077yua.jpg




Oh man, I love the looks of that case. Verynice!



Assassin48 said:


> second project ( this is on hold )
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9497/p1010081c.jpg
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6029/p1010082hpv.jpg



Dusty Stacker is dusty :3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

liking how that stacker was coming out.  Would like to see it done 

loving the TT Element S


----------



## Azma (Aug 12, 2009)

Her`s my mediacenter with new cpu cooler 


















And a 5,25" fan thing i made for the Silverstone case=)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

hey man thats a pretty clean case in the inside.  Did you modify it, im sure you did


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 12, 2009)

Now that I look at my case again, it will be a dissaster for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Now that I look at my case again, it will be a dissaster for a GPU upgrade.



why?


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why?


Seeing how my HD 4850 barely fits, it will not fit any good GFX :shadedshu
No GTX cards for me thats all....


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 13, 2009)

that sniper case is smexy

@Zubasa - You're thinking about this totally the wrong way haha... this is an excuse to get a sweet case.  And you need one...  So yes GTX for you, with a sexy new case too


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 13, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Seeing how my HD 4850 barely fits, it will not fit any good GFX :shadedshu
> No GTX cards for me thats all....



Well then...simple solution: Get a new case!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

well, I tweaked the last itty bit of wiring that was pissing me off.  I got some still behind the pump I would like to hide somehow, but I cant fix that unless I do some taking apart.  

What do you'll think.  Before the DVD Drive power and sata cable were exiting by the little space between the tray and the HDD cage.  Now, hey!  where did they go? 






Here is a more complete pic of the rig, slightly out of focus, but not a bad pic


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks *clean* dude! You could sleeve your X58 northbridge fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks *clean* dude! You could sleeve your X58 northbridge fan



I plan on watercooling the mobo in the near future, then that won't be needed


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I plan on watercooling the mobo in the near future, then that won't be needed



MMMmmm Sounds like a fun idea!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2009)

You should get the EK block:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...quid_Cooling_Blocks_-_EK-FB_KIT_EVGA_X58.html

Clear top for that colored cooled goodness.


Dirty Rad:






Did some spring cleaning after some comments on my fan's dust collection.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2009)

CP you don't have stock cooling on the GPU do you?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 13, 2009)

Did some cable management a few days ago and did a little bit of cleaning off dust for tonight 
















PS - I'll be building up a rig. for some old guy and i'll take some pics. of that next week.
Also be getting a new GPU and PSU in next week as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> MMMmmm Sounds like a fun idea!



sure is.  I might even add my GPU in the loop, but not sure on that.  



mlee49 said:


> You should get the EK block:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...quid_Cooling_Blocks_-_EK-FB_KIT_EVGA_X58.html
> 
> ...



that block looks good.  I was thinking that or bitspower.  What do you think?



p_o_s_pc said:


> CP you don't have stock cooling on the GPU do you?



that is the cooling that comes with the Sapphire version of the 4870


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 13, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well then...simple solution: Get a new case!!


My case is barely a month old.... Getting a new case means there will be an angry mom charging at me. 

This is the problem for living in the most cramped city on the planet...


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 13, 2009)

May be I can just saw off part of the HDD cage? Will the cage hold?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that block looks good.  I was thinking that or bitspower.  What do you think?



i would get the heatkiller 3.0 in copper, its not clear, but i like its untypical looks. as you know i have the LT acetal version, but both (except the LC, which has lower fin density, and therefore lower cooling power,and no core quad nozzle delivered) perform nearly the same, and had MUCH better Flow in every review i read about it... its cooling capabilities exceeded the EK by 2 degrees celsius... the EK is already high end, but the heatkiller should top it

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=224976
look at this!!^^


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 13, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Did some cable management a few days ago and did a little bit of cleaning off dust for tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090813/S6302457.jpg
> 
> ...



Centurion 590 is one of my fav all time cases... so many possibilities.  and no cheap plastic...


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 13, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Centurion 590 is one of my fav all time cases... so many possibilities.  and no cheap plastic...



Mine too, but I'm gonna get rid of it. Going mATX again soon


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 13, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Mine too, but I'm gonna get rid of it. Going mATX again soon



I wanna try mATX so bad... with one of those lian li v351's...

Lol with all the cooling in my case its practically mATX anyways. 


Are you going i7 or AMD?


----------



## mudkip (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I tweaked the last itty bit of wiring that was pissing me off.  I got some still behind the pump I would like to hide somehow, but I cant fix that unless I do some taking apart.
> 
> What do you'll think.  Before the DVD Drive power and sata cable were exiting by the little space between the tray and the HDD cage.  Now, hey!  where did they go?
> 
> ...


Looks so hot that I came.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 13, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Centurion 590 is one of my fav all time cases... so many possibilities.  and no cheap plastic...


yeah, i have had this case for about 7months and it's been nice so far. i know i could do better on the cables which i plan on doing when i get my new PSU.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I tweaked the last itty bit of wiring that was pissing me off.  I got some still behind the pump I would like to hide somehow, but I cant fix that unless I do some taking apart.
> 
> What do you'll think.  Before the DVD Drive power and sata cable were exiting by the little space between the tray and the HDD cage.  Now, hey!  where did they go?
> 
> ...



Looks very nice. Makes me wish I got the big one like you.... Run out of room to move in mine so it is moving home soon . Going to mod it into my desk to get better cooling.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 13, 2009)

Current loop... actually attached the pump with screws rubber grommets and cork feet... just running one 2x120 and one 3x120 rads now.


----------



## solofly (Aug 14, 2009)

Replaced all the pink thumbscrews with black ones for those that remember my case...(sorry about the dust)


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 14, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I wanna try mATX so bad... with one of those lian li v351's...
> 
> Lol with all the cooling in my case its practically mATX anyways.
> 
> ...



I went from mATX Core2Duo to ATX i7, and now I'm going back to the AMD days with a Phenom II.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

still using my cell to take pics sorry bout them being crappy.I can't wait till i get the network backup and running so i can take the IDE drive out that will make things look so much better  please comment on it positive or negative


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

dude looks like its nice, but you need some better pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude looks like its nice, but you need some better pics



thanks.I know i need to get new batts. for my cam so i can get better pics. I spent 2 days on the WM this time. I even removed pins from the USB,Audio,pwr,res,hdd led,pwr led and some fans to get the wires in some holes that are too small for the connectors on the end. (yes everything still works ) its going to be a bitch to replace the fans if i have to.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 15, 2009)

You should paint that battle axe cooler black to match your xiggy cpu cooler but pain the bottom metal cover red to match the them of the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> You should paint that battle axe cooler black to match your xiggy cpu cooler but pain the bottom metal cover red to match the them of the case.



thats a great idea. I am going to go and do that right now


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats a great idea. I am going to go and do that right now



Sweet! Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to seeing some pics.



just switched coolers on the card and finished cleaning the battle axe now im taking it out to the garage  will have pics up when i can get them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

do you think i should paint the heatpipes black or red? maybe just cover them up and leave unpainted? need a answer in less then 5mins of i am just going to do what comes to mind


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think i should paint the heatpipes black or red? maybe just cover them up and leave unpainted? need a answer in less then 5mins of i am just going to do what comes to mind



red would look cool on it on the heat pipes! Maybe you could paint the tips of heat pipes on the xiggy s1283 red to match as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> red would look cool on it on the heat pipes! Maybe you could paint the tips of heat pipes on the xiggy s1283 red to match as well.



good thing you think red would look cool because there red now  i'm not going to do anything else to the s1283 YET. I am going to strip the paint off of the top fin and tips of the heatpipes and redo them.So i may do the tips red then 

BTW here is the temps with a battle axe with 1 80mm fan zip tied to it this is my folding temp but NOT my normal clocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks.I know i need to get new batts. for my cam so i can get better pics. I spent 2 days on the WM this time. I even removed pins from the USB,Audio,pwr,res,hdd led,pwr led and some fans to get the wires in some holes that are too small for the connectors on the end. (yes everything still works ) its going to be a bitch to replace the fans if i have to.



damn good job bro. Just owe us some better shots.  Overall like the work bro, you did a good job


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn good job bro. Just owe us some better shots.  Overall like the work bro, you did a good job



thanks will get some pics up monday (i hope) i am going to be kinda busy this weekend with my family and gf so i will try to get to the store for batts. and get the GPU cooler finished

i didn't even stop folding or crunching while i was working on the rig thats why i had it running on the 350w psu. i never stop folding or crunching aslong as its possible


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks will get some pics up monday (i hope) i am going to be kinda busy this weekend with my family and gf so i will try to get to the store for batts. and get the GPU cooler finished
> 
> i didn't even stop folding or crunching while i was working on the rig thats why i had it running on the 350w psu. i never stop folding or crunching aslong as its possible



thats the spirit bro.  We'll be waiting for the pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

I must say that the heatsink is looking sweet. The red isn't covering the dark color too well on the cover so i think i am going to try 1 more coat if that doesn't work then i am going to use some white primer that should take care of it.

EDIT: here is a teaser


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I must say that the heatsink is looking sweet. The red isn't covering the dark color too well on the cover so i think i am going to try 1 more coat if that doesn't work then i am going to use some white primer that should take care of it.
> 
> EDIT: here is a teaser http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/0814092052a.jpg



i really wouldn't paint the fins, it will probably drop the thermal performance.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i really wouldn't paint the fins, it will probably drop the thermal performance.



i painted the fins on my S1283 heatsink and noticed no difference at all


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i painted the fins on my S1283 heatsink and noticed no difference at all



You are a braver man than I.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> You are a braver man than I.



 
I have found that you have to use *1* light coat of paint and it doesn't affect it but i have also found(thx google ) that other people have done it and had temps go up anywhere from 2-5c but i think they used a thicker coart or a gloss paint. I am using a light coat and flat paint


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2009)

POS... Man, put down the spray paint!! lol.. Nah, it's looking good man. Can't wait to see a picture that isn't a "sneak peak"!!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is my new i7 rig. Can't wait to water cool the i7 

Spent time on cable management on the i7 rig, however the E8500 rig I need to still work on. Just wanted to get it up and crunching. Plus the sucky AeroCool case is terrible for cable management (as well as a PSU that is not modular).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 15, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> POS... Man, put down the spray paint!! lol.. Nah, it's looking good man. Can't wait to see a picture that isn't a "sneak peak"!!!



it kinda is i haven't shown all sides and you haven't seen the cover or it all together with the fans.. I still have to cover the heatpipes after they dry overnight and paint the last fin and another coat on the cover for the fans.

BTW it turns out that a battle axe can't cool a 8800GT voltmoded and OCed while folding for hours with just a 80mm fan on it. It got to a toasty 69c GPU 60c vreg 57c PCB. Put a house fan on it on high and a better 60c GPU 53c vreg 40c PCB


----------



## kgreene (Aug 15, 2009)

Is this the longest going therd on TPU? and I'll post some pics of my rig later when the camera is charged just put in two gts 250's pretty sweet


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2009)

kgreene said:


> Is this the longest going therd on TPU? and I'll post some pics of my rig later when the camera is charged just put in two gts 250's pretty sweet



I dunno... but it will be soon.

 SLI goodness ftw.


----------



## kgreene (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea I should come on here more often I am normally busy working or playing games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here is my new i7 rig. Can't wait to water cool the i7
> 
> Spent time on cable management on the i7 rig, however the E8500 rig I need to still work on. Just wanted to get it up and crunching. Plus the sucky AeroCool case is terrible for cable management (as well as a PSU that is not modular).



bro that looks good man, really not much more you can do to it 



kgreene said:


> Is this the longest going therd on TPU? and I'll post some pics of my rig later when the camera is charged just put in two gts 250's pretty sweet



actually there are threads wayyy longer.  But however, looking forward to those pics man


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 15, 2009)

My battle station.  Sorry for the iphone camera quality.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 15, 2009)

heres my case, its a work in progress and allot of inspiration came from energy fx's case so check his out its really good


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 16, 2009)

a bit mongrel but it goes


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2009)

Got really driven this afternoon to fix the disaster I created.

Just haphazardly threw eveything in for fit....





Sitting around and using it a bit, I figured why not pull the HDD rack and move them above the CPU. That and a bit of wire routing led me to this rear veiw shot...





And the front with the rear panel back on, those fans have a much better chance to cool things now!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2009)

^ teh sex...pics of mine in a day or 2 when the last of my H2O parts come...bigger and better WC FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

extremely well done sneekypeet


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ^ teh sex...pics of mine in a day or 2 when the last of my H2O parts come...bigger and better WC FTW!



DO WANT PICS!



Chicken Patty said:


> extremely well done sneekypeet



Thanks CP. I stuck my hand in there the other day and felt no airflow from the front and got to thinking. Six Phillip's head screws later, the cage slides right out. An hour of zip-ties later, thats what I got


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> DO WANT PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CP. I stuck my hand in there the other day and felt no airflow from the front and got to thinking. Six Phillip's head screws later, the cage slides right out. An hour of zip-ties later, thats what I got



yeah man, simple modding can help sooo much.  I had done the same to my TT case, but put it back.  I got a good flowing fan up front, flows decent through the HDD cage


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

SP, all I gotta say....VERY NICELY DONE!


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 17, 2009)

sneeky peet errm is your gpu meant to lean like that at the rear end or is just the photo?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waiting for it to get a bit brighter here, then ill *try* and take some decent pictures - for now, I leave you with 2:







If carlsberg did power supplies . . . 






Apologise for the shocking quality, mix of bad lighting and awful camera. Then theres my shakey hands. haha.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> sneeky peet errm is your gpu meant to lean like that at the rear end or is just the photo?



Its actually the slot itself. It was soldered slightly off, the length of the card really exaggerates it.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Its actually the slot itself. It was soldered slightly off, the length of the card really exaggerates it.



aaa ok then, stoped me worryin haha


----------



## solofly (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you really have all of those computers right now?
>.>


----------



## solofly (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes I do, 7 desktops and a laptop...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

solofly said:


> Yes I do, 7 desktops and a laptop...



you should put those computers to crunch my friend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should put those computers to crunch my friend



all of them! as long as you can! 

no really you can run wcg at least on 4 rigs at 100% without ever noticing it during your work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> all of them! as long as you can!
> 
> no really you can run wcg at least on 4 rigs at 100% without ever noticing it during your work



regardless of the components, it should put out some good #'s


----------



## solofly (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you should put those computers to crunch my friend



I've been folding for number of years my man so don't think I don't contribute...(you can look me up under 'solofly' if you wish)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

solofly said:


> I've been folding for number of years my man so don't think I don't contribute...(you can look me up under 'solofly' if you wish)



thats cool man, you should crunch though   Ever looked into it?


----------



## solofly (Aug 19, 2009)

Briefly, but that was a while back ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

solofly said:


> Briefly, but that was a while back ...



Hmmm, is there anyway way we can convince you to start crunching with any of your rigs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

Offer him, a box of yourself for a end-o-summer cookout.

On a side not I am really contemplating new accommodations for my rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Offer him, a box of yourself for a end-o-summer cookout.
> 
> On a side not I am really contemplating new accommodations for my rig



wtf: 

what are you going to do to your rig now?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

ummm, why does mine say cook and yours doesnt?

Anyway, it has to do with black glass....only hint for now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> ummm, why does mine say cook and yours doesnt?
> 
> Anyway, it has to do with black glass....only hint for now.


umm  sorry i about that i had to fix something 

black glass sounds nice


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> umm  sorry i about that i had to fix something
> 
> black glass sounds nice



it isnt going into black glass...thats a hint


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> it is going into black glass...thats a hint



fixed?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

no, you say it like I have a case made of black glass.  "Black glass" is a hint for what I am going to put my parts into. If I have to say more I might as well just outright say what it is, and there is no fun in that. Google might be helpful


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> no, you say it like I have a case made of black glass.  "Black glass" is a hint for what I am going to put my parts into. If I have to say more I might as well just outright say what it is, and there is no fun in that. Google might be helpful


i'm so confused and google made it worse... ohwell i will just wait and see i guess


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

lol .... when you figure it out, I has these waiting...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

would it have anything to do with the band black glass?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2009)

no sir.... think outside the box a bit more.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 19, 2009)

Sneeky, your so bad.. Very bad!! lol.. I guess we have to wait... Damn you Sneeky.. I don't even know whats going on!!!!


----------



## solofly (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm, is there anyway way we can convince you to start crunching with any of your rigs?



Let me get back to you on that but there is hope if you know what I mean... (i'll read up on it in the next day or two)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> no sir.... think outside the box a bit more.



there are 2 problems...
1.I'm a blonde 
2.i'm tired 

maybe later i will get it but now off to bed


----------



## kgreene (Aug 19, 2009)

*pics of my gts 250's in sli*

Got some pics if my gts 250's up there not that great yea I know the cable management is a mess but I plan getting a bigger case to fit all this in next week or two more to come.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2009)

solofly said:


> Let me get back to you on that but there is hope if you know what I mean... (i'll read up on it in the next day or two)



Thanks dude, check out our team thread man, lotta pages, but if you read through it, you'll see we got a great team going man, we'd love you have you in the team 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2009)

Little update too my rig, flipped the PSU =)






Here`s my Idle temps  





And picked up my mate`s new PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

dude I love your damn rig, soooooo clean!!!

Where did you get that wallpaper, I can't find it anywhere, wtf?


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Little update too my rig, flipped the PSU =)
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5426/dscn9294.jpg


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude I love your damn rig, soooooo clean!!!
> 
> Where did you get that wallpaper, I can't find it anywhere, wtf?



Tnx mate=) Wallpaper: http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23507


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Tnx mate=) Wallpaper: http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23507



thanks a million bro


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 20, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Little update too my rig, flipped the PSU =)
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5426/dscn9294.jpg
> 
> ...




What case is that? Your rig is awsome!


----------



## DaveK (Aug 20, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Tnx mate=) Wallpaper: http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23507



Makes me wish I was Core i7 and had a 1920px screen


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2009)

NP CP  

@ YinYang.ERROR

The case is a Silverstone Fortress FT01B =)


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 20, 2009)

did you paint the inside?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Oh man, I love the looks of that case. Verynice!
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty Stacker is dusty :3





Chicken Patty said:


> liking how that stacker was coming out.  Would like to see it done
> 
> loving the TT Element S



Its been hard trying to figure out what components i want and how i want them mounted 

letting the second i7 rig go so i can finish the stacker project since its been sitting like that for at least 3-4 months


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its been hard trying to figure out what components i want and how i want them mounted
> 
> letting the second i7 rig go so i can finish the stacker project since its been sitting like that for at least 3-4 months



still go the parts?  i want them, i want them bad.  But I can't have them


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> still go the parts?  i want them, i want them bad.  But I can't have them



LOL

They will probably be with me for a while :laugh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> LOL
> 
> They will probably be with me for a while :laugh



well that would be good for me, maybe then I can get them, but I just wish you good luck on selling them bro


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

mmm...teh sexiness...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> mmm...teh sexiness...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/DSC00162.jpg
> 
> ...



 Man, I've wanted that case for so long! Wanted it before this MM case...

I guess I should do the same???








Yeah, yeah... forgot the canned air when I started working last night...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Man CS that thing is as tall as your desk now

I'm sort of not sure how this case is going to sit on my desk....lol
Still haven't got it upstairs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Man CS that thing is as tall as your desk now
> 
> I'm sort of not sure how this case is going to sit on my desk....lol
> Still haven't got it upstairs.



 haven't even got it up the stairs... I would love for you to carry my case up the stairs! lol.. 

Can't wait to see it up there on the desk!

As for mine.. yeah, it's a little higher due to the pimp wheels! I can reach the drive bay a little better now!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Im actually lucky its hot as H-E double hockey sticks outside, I did this build in my livingroom in the AC. I usually build it in the basement, and have to lug these heavy beasts up two flights.

You made yours easy, just jay down a long board and roll that heavy bugger up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

sneeky, thats an awesome case.  What model is it?



CS, looks great man, your project has came a long way my brotha    You've done a heck of a job!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Google... Corsair D800 Obsidian.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Im actually lucky its hot as H-E double hockey sticks outside, I did this build in my livingroom in the AC. I usually build it in the basement, and have to lug these heavy beasts up two flights.
> 
> You made yours easy, just jay down a long board and roll that heavy bugger up.




Lol.. yeah, that would be a pain if you worked on it in the basement.. How did the misses think about it all in the living room? or what, she was gone!? lol.. j/k

As for mine, yeah, i made it good! I can roll it to Rm's house now with ease! just gotta worry about the road! I need to make a walk way to his house from house.. lol.. 



Chicken Patty said:


> sneeky, thats an awesome case.  What model is it?
> 
> 
> 
> CS, looks great man, your project has came a long way my brotha    You've done a heck of a job!



Thanks. Still not done yet.. but, I gotta say, the temps are TONS better


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. yeah, that would be a pain if you worked on it in the basement.. How did the misses think about it all in the living room? or what, she was gone!? lol.. j/k



She was watching between rounds on her Nintendo DS chilling in the AC as well

Edited post above with new images after I lugged it up the steps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> She was watching between rounds on her Nintendo DS chilling in the AC as well
> 
> Edited post above with new images after I lugged it up the steps.



I love that case.. I'm just glad that you don't have kids!! one touch and it looks like it's going down for the count!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

Most of the weight is in the left half in that image, I think tqo of the sets of feet would hold it, the wood is just for extra support in the front.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Most of the weight is in the left half in that image, I think tqo of the sets of feet would hold it, the wood is just for extra support in the front.



You know one thing man... the Money avatar doesn't help you one bit! You 9000 times smarter then him!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

how so, that monkey is way ahead of the others in evolution...

He can walk, eat and tote a pistol...seems pretty smart to me maybe only 10X's smarter...lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

shit i forgot to take pics of the cooler before i put it back in the case


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

so take it all back out and start again young paduwan


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> how so, that monkey is way ahead of the others in evolution...
> 
> He can walk, eat and tote a pistol...seems pretty smart to me



Yeah, but can he Shoot Straight? lol


oh yeah, don't give pos any cookies.. he didn't even look! lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

no cookies for him!

Honestly in real life if I was ever to see a monkey with a gun pointed at me, I doint think his aim is my real concern. Just getting away is my first instinct....lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Google... Corsair D800 Obsidian.



I actually saw it for sale on newegg.  I must say its a beast!



Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. yeah, that would be a pain if you worked on it in the basement.. How did the misses think about it all in the living room? or what, she was gone!? lol.. j/k
> 
> As for mine, yeah, i made it good! I can roll it to Rm's house now with ease! just gotta worry about the road! I need to make a walk way to his house from house.. lol..
> 
> ...



I bet, the T virus res looks great, any night shots?  You got it wired up?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> so take it all back out and start again young paduwan



i will some other day.Like when i feel like using my MX2 on it.I'm using cheap stuff right now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will some other day.Like when i feel like using my MX2 on it.I'm using cheap stuff right now.



Its all good, I was just giving you crap cus I'm in a good mood

@ CP...it beat out my Lian Li, now I just have to ponder selling the Lian Li or housing the "hers" rig in it and selling the HAF....decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I actually saw it for sale on newegg.  I must say its a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet, the T virus res looks great, any night shots?  You got it wired up?



Well, we tried wiring at 3am.. bad thing to do.. We'll be rewiring it up Tomorrow of Saturday. 

T-Virus looks sweet. while filling up... the water was draining  in a swirl look.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, we tried wiring at 3am.. bad thing to do.. We'll be rewiring it up Tomorrow of Saturday.
> 
> T-Virus looks sweet. while filling up... the water was draining  in a swirl look.. lol



I can't wait to see it wired up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't wait to see it wired up.



Yeah, same here.. It's wired since the switch is on, but there's a sort somewhere.. lol..

I got it lined up with my 3 led lights. so, the system should light up quite well.. 

Now, just the window and the other switch.. hmmmm


----------



## viczulis (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow that res is awesome. Where did you get that ? Cant wait to see it lit up.

 on that


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Wow that res is awesome. Where did you get that ? Cant wait to see it lit up.
> 
> on that



here you go man

link 

It's done by a kid (age 17)... I love it, just how long it took was a pain.. 3 months 3 days.

price for mine was $140.


----------



## viczulis (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam kind of steep  But that is one of those must have items. Wow cant wait to see it lit up. When will you be ready to show it off ? 
Dam I got to have.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Dam kind of steep  But that is one of those must have items. Wow cant wait to see it lit up. When will you be ready to show it off ?
> Dam I got to have.



I'll be rewiring it in the next two days.. a 14h day tomorrow so I don't know if I'll be doing it tomorrow.. lol.. 

Yeah, the price was a little out there.. But for my rig, it was worth it.. Now, just gotta do a few little things and then the window etching and I'll be finished!


----------



## viczulis (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea your rig is looking awesome and with that res that will big the icing on the cake. NICE JOB


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Yea your rig is looking awesome and with that res that will big the icing on the cake. NICE JOB



Thanks, I'm hoping for the icing on the cake to be the window etching I'm going to be having done! lol


----------



## douglatins (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait a minute are the Obsidian out ?!?!?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 21, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Wait a minute are the Obsidian out ?!?!?!



Nope, 

Sept. 10th


He's just a lucky bastard!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi I am back with some updates on my Homemade transparent PC and Wattercooling kit.
New Small and Improved water friction Cpu Block. (Upto 3C temp drop above older block)
New MOSFET Heat sink for Biostar TA790GX-128M (help me to take more juice of my CPU via voltage mod)

USB Tv-Tuner installed Internally (since had no Extra PCI slot for Tv-tuner cards) 

Have a look 






























Thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

what mosfet heatsink is that i could use one for my biostar


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what mosfet heatsink is that i could use one for my biostar



i need that!^^ what brand?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what mosfet heatsink is that i could use one for my biostar





Velvet Wafer said:


> i need that!^^ what brand?



Looks custom.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looks custom.



i thought that too. I need to find something for mine the ramsinks aren't doing there job how i wanted.


----------



## Azma (Aug 22, 2009)

One Little update to my rig =p Replaced the plexi with mesh^^


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 22, 2009)

where did you get that mesh? looks very nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looks custom.



you would be correct bro it is custom look what google found for me http://www.techenclave.com/overcloc...osfet-cooler-biostar-ta790gx-128m-143242.html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2009)

still a bad pic.I plan to take a better pic later today


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

You better get a better picture POS!!! 


Well, Me Building something fun the next week!!!







Gotta see how AMD/ATI does before I use my 955be chip!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

I will have a better pic tomorrow if i feel better. Also i want that blade ram NOW!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will have a better pic tomorrow if i feel better. Also i want that blade ram NOW!



get better man!

Mmmm I be having fun with this build. Uncle will have more fun.. lol.. all under $350 too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> get better man!
> 
> Mmmm I be having fun with this build. Uncle will have more fun.. lol.. all under $350 too.



what are the specs you are using and overclocking? Low voltage ram? And thanks i am feeling alot better now then i was a few hours ago but not back to normal and really tired


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice pants 

I took some shots for this thread but I still need to crop and upload them. I'll post 'em soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

nice little setup there CS.  Man if I wasn't dumping money into my car, i'd have about 10 rigs right now.  Its so much fun to build computers   I love new builds, really exciting stuff for me


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are the specs you are using and overclocking? Low voltage ram? And thanks i am feeling alot better now then i was a few hours ago but not back to normal and really tired



Well... I don't know if I'm going to oc it or not.. I might to see about relearning AMD oc'ing, but i don't really think he'll need an oc'ed rig for his self. The only reason I got the OCZ Blades, where Newegg was giving me 20% threw bing, so why not!  Or, my first choice was Gskill 800mhz

Specs for the build is:
AMD X2 550 3.1ghz Duel Processor
Asus M2A74-AM AM3 Board supporting HDCP compliant allowing Blu-ray playback w/ Turbo Key, DDr2 1066
OCZ Blade 800mhz 5-5-5-15 at 1.8v
Asus 4830 512mhz DDr3 at 2gb
Cooler Master 500w PSU
500gb Wd Black
With a nicely painted Purple Cosmos case! 



DanishDevil said:


> Nice pants
> 
> I took some shots for this thread but I still need to crop and upload them. I'll post 'em soon.



Come on man! I want to see I7 from you!!!!  As for my Pj's... Thanks! 



Chicken Patty said:


> nice little setup there CS.  Man if I wasn't dumping money into my car, i'd have about 10 rigs right now.  Its so much fun to build computers   I love new builds, really exciting stuff for me



Yeah, it's fun to build systems. I thought this would be a good build to do for my uncle. At lease let him go on the internet, and play some games..


----------



## MRCL (Aug 23, 2009)

Those OCZ sticks look good... are they good? Eh? Are they? Are they?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Those OCZ sticks look good... are they good? Eh? Are they? Are they?



Well, the blade kits are suppose to be good.  The system won't be up for a few more days probably... Unless I  decide to not put it all in my old Cosmos case... Man that thing is beat up!


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, the blade kits are suppose to be good.  The system won't be up for a few more days probably... Unless I  decide to not put it all in my old Cosmos case... Man that thing is beat up!



do you like cake?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> do you like cake?



????


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> ????



lol i expected a yes


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> lol i expected a yes



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2009)

He obviously just had a cakegasm and wants to talk about it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2009)

LMAO@DD

@Nexus
Are you calling Mister Cold Storm a cake-eater aka "rich and stuck up"?


----------



## chensen78 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## IINexusII (Aug 23, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO@DD
> 
> @Nexus
> Are you calling Mister Cold Storm a cake-eater aka "rich and stuck up"?



no lol its just pure randomness. i do it to everyone 

@chensen wtf never seen a drive on the side. nice rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

as promised here is a better pic 





I can see i have a few wires that fell out of place when i removed the video card


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

dude show us your case fron diff angles, i wanna see the front lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> dude show us your case fron diff angles, i wanna see the front lol



I forgot to upload a pic of the front  I will be back with a pic of the front in a few.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

haha coz ive seen tones of picks on here of the same side im really curious about it now haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2009)

@pos

I like alot!! 

@Nexus

LOL ...
He's like my brother. Very very nice guy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha coz ive seen tones of picks on here of the same side im really curious about it now haha



 as you requested here is the front nothing special and kinda dusty right now


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

hmmmm looks rather shnazy  very nice  are the bay covers a custom job? i no the painting is but did the grills come with the case or you make them?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as promised here is a better pic
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031034.jpg
> 
> I can see i have a few wires that fell out of place when i removed the video card



Glad you got us "better" pictures! Looking good man! Now, I need to get outside and paint the Cosmos. Very nice out side today. Even after the rain.

IINexusII: It sure didn't feel that way....
as for the Lian Li case... There is a few out there that have the drive bays on both the Left & Right side of the  case.. On the next mod that I'm going to do, I'm going to go and set up the bays on the side. Leave the front straight.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 23, 2009)

I spent a lot of time (6 hours) sheathing all the front panel connections and fan cables in the case, along with dusting, reorganizing, etc. I would have take a pic of the backside to show off my work, but getting that other side panel off and taking pics of that side is a pain. But anyways, behold!






I came sooo close to painting all the silver parts black, but I figured since I don't have a window yet and that I'd have to buy all the stuff and have my PC out of order for a few days that it wasn't worth it.





















I wish I had some of those cool black sheathed sata cables...
Oh, and since I'm a nub my top fan LED's don't work anymore. I'm sure I can fix it but it's not worth tearing the thing apart just to fix them.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

thats a rather nice case.
in fact id say very nice case


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thats a rather nice case.
> in fact id say very nice case



Too big and heavy for my likes though, but hey, I can never be satisfied


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

i gues it is rather large but it does look the part at least


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, I lined the inside of the mesh side panel with silver wrapping paper, just to cut down on the dusties and to direct airflow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> hmmmm looks rather shnazy  very nice  are the bay covers a custom job? i no the painting is but did the grills come with the case or you make them?



they came that way. Thanks


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

That DK looks gorgeous. MoonPig had best hurry up and sell me his god damnit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 23, 2009)

@pospc

lol i had to theme my rig blue and silver, because of this damn board^^ its color looks horribly displaced in your Ferrari-Red Case


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> @pospc
> 
> lol i had to theme my rig blue and silver, because of this damn board^^ its color looks horribly displaced in your Ferrari-Red Case



I know it does but here is my possible solution later on when i have the extra $$$ to spend on another board just in case 
but this time do it in red http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80058


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 23, 2009)

@COLD STORM: How did you get your hands on the Corsair Obsidian? That case looks kick ass.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> @COLD STORM: How did you get your hands on the Corsair Obsidian? That case looks kick ass.



I didn't.. Sneekypeet did... And that, we don't go there... There is things in the world that Men just DON'T talk about.. I'm still trying to get the Images out of my head!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I didn't.. Sneekypeet did... And that, we don't go there... There is things in the world that Men just DON'T talk about.. I'm still trying to get the Images out of my head!!!



Aww is CS dreaming about it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2009)

4 letters coming from me:

ROFL!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Aww is CS dreaming about it?



Dude, I have to have a Shop Vac to clean up all the sweat that pours out of me because of the nightmares... And no, there isn't any "little swimmers" that poured out of me...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I have to have a Shop Vac to clean up all the sweat that pours out of me because of the nightmares... And no, there isn't any "little swimmers" that poured out of me...



Now that, I have to follow Jr, with a nice big ROFL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Now that, I have to follow Jr, with a nice big ROFL.



The worst part... i want to quote myself over that little one.. lol


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 23, 2009)

I still want to know how Sneakypeet got one. That is crazy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 23, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I still want to know how Sneakypeet got one. That is crazy.



Sometimes in life, against all odds, something really good happens to a person. Consider this one of those times


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I still want to know how Sneakypeet got one. That is crazy.



Man, Even a good friend like I can't get  him to tell me where he got it from.. I even know the misses name... So, don't feel bad.. just gotta wait I gues... Or pay him $400 for "early" drop..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as promised here is a better pic
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031034.jpg
> 
> I can see i have a few wires that fell out of place when i removed the video card



now thats more like it bro, looks great, much better than the cell phone pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now thats more like it bro, looks great, much better than the cell phone pics



thanks  I can see that i am going to have to give it another coat of paint sometime but i  don't want to have to take all of the wires out after spending a good part of 2 days working on them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I can see that i am going to have to give it another coat of paint sometime but i  don't want to have to take all of the wires out after spending a good part of 2 days working on them



why you say that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

well I suppose its my turn to put my ugly case up for show....

























































I know that some of my wiring is a total mess.... but ive tired to keep it tidy where i can....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why you say that?



you can see the paint isn't even in some places and that there is 2 small places i didn't even get more then about a mist of paint also it has scratches on it from putting everything in before letting it dry overnight 

@FE your setup doesn't look bad alittle more time on WM and it would sexy(for what case it is) I'm not a fan of the 900 or 902 but yours looks good. BTW it would look bad ass with water cooling


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

well heres some better pics of my case.


----------



## LittleLizard (Aug 23, 2009)

@ste2425: isnt the card suffocating on there. Also wth happened to the rear of your case¿?


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Also wth happened to the rear of your case¿?



I baught a Dremel!!!!! 

an i get acceptable temps reaching 50 -60 loaded either way i need a tv card so i have no choice, later i plan to ad a fan directly ontop on the card in the window just not had chance to fit it


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

*Amd/ati*

Well, Uncle's system is up and running..







Man, it feels different to have that.. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 23, 2009)

how you liking the AMD setup so far


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how you liking the AMD setup so far



I'm loving Win 7... I put in on his set up and it's just.. sweet!!! 

As for the system.. First boot up it didn't see the CPU, but a run in Bios fixed that! Love'n it so far!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2009)

SO whats the specs of the machine totally?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 24, 2009)

System: 
AMD X2 550
Silverstone NT06 Evolution cooler 
Silverstone SUGO4 case
ASUS M2A74 AM3 matx board
Cooler Master 500w PSU
4gb ocz Blade 800mhz
Asus EAH4830 512 DDR3 2gbs
WD 650gb Black
LG DVD burner


Right now I'm dl the Cat 9.7 & 9.8 drivers.. To see which is better.. But, most likely his system will be kept at stock.. Because of how the SUGO4 case is, I'll be going Passive on the CPU.. plus I'll show something funny on the height play of the cooler and ram... Can only place it one way because of the heatpipes... lol

heatsink and Ram Clearance






CPU-z is right.. lol.. I had Cool-N-Quiet on.. lol.. Learning AMD all over again... lol.. it's off and at 3.1








Room temp is 74f


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you can see the paint isn't even in some places and that there is 2 small places i didn't even get more then about a mist of paint also it has scratches on it from putting everything in before letting it dry overnight
> 
> @FE your setup doesn't look bad alittle more time on WM and it would sexy(for what case it is) I'm not a fan of the 900 or 902 but yours looks good. BTW it would look bad ass with water cooling



its not that big of a deal bro, enjoy it for a bit and then do it over


----------



## Azma (Aug 24, 2009)

Tok some pictures that looks better  and some pics of the sidedoor and its new mesh  
















And one of my cruching rigs  going to pickup a Phenom system to morrow that is going too do some crunching


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 24, 2009)

Holy duct tape batman!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its not that big of a deal bro, enjoy it for a bit and then do it over



thanks bro  I think if i don't go to TN this fall i will do it then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

azma, your rig is a beauty bro.  Take good care of it my friend!


POS, yeah bro, looking forward to it


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 24, 2009)

I've made some changes to my Cabling. Hope you guys like it 




















Some Pics. of the Rig. that's for my Aunt

(Did the best i could with Cabling)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

well, I got fed up with the damn Led tri cool fan in the rear of my case, so I took apart the loop/rad/fan.  I decided to try something new and not have that big rad hanging off the back.  So I placed it under .  Although longer tubing, the temps are really really good.  I used distilled water and just a bit of feser UV blue I had left.  For some reason this mixture causes the fluid in the reservoir to foam up a lot where it levels off.  However, I'll be ordering some more coolant soon and just drain it again and run straight coolant.  I also flushed the rad with hot water for about ten minutes.  Before adding the new water/coolant I also ran some water through the pump/res/CPU block to clean out any old coolant.


Here is the pic, lights on.  Notice the foamy residue in the res 






Same shot, lights off, looks much better than before when I first added the feser uv blue, I still had some green left from the previous coolant, so over time it mixed and wasn't looking very good.  





and the rad under the PC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

crunching at this settings and here are my temps with the new loop.  Working my way up on the overclock, here are the last tested stable settings.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2009)

@CP
Think my cable management update is long overdue. I will work on it tomorrow while I have a day off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CP
> Think my cable management update is long overdue. I will work on it tomorrow while I have a day off.



about time geez! 

Good luck on it man, post some pics.    What do you think of the new rad location Shaun?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> about time geez!
> 
> Good luck on it man, post some pics.    What do you think of the new rad location Shaun?



I plan on pics. Oh and love the new rad location.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job CP. Really like the tri-pod box/stand


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2009)

The radiator looks so much better off the back, and im sure it might yield a temperature difference?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I got fed up with the damn Led tri cool fan in the rear of my case, so I took apart the loop/rad/fan.  I decided to try something new and not have that big rad hanging off the back.  So I placed it under .  Although longer tubing, the temps are really really good.  I used distilled water and just a bit of feser UV blue I had left.  For some reason this mixture causes the fluid in the reservoir to foam up a lot where it levels off.  However, I'll be ordering some more coolant soon and just drain it again and run straight coolant.  I also flushed the rad with hot water for about ten minutes.  Before adding the new water/coolant I also ran some water through the pump/res/CPU block to clean out any old coolant.
> 
> 
> Here is the pic, lights on.  Notice the foamy residue in the res
> ...



Had the same problem with foam on the Feser additives, it's quite the foam layer too!
Once I had it foaming out of the top of my res :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 24, 2009)

CP, maybe you could make a good thing out of the foam? Make it so your pump goes mad and works like twice as fast, open the top of the res, slap some rave music on and have a foam party!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I plan on pics. Oh and love the new rad location.



where are the pics? I demand!  and yeah, the rad looks better there man.



HammerON said:


> Nice job CP. Really like the tri-pod box/stand


Who said empty boxes are garbage 



kyle2020 said:


> The radiator looks so much better off the back, and im sure it might yield a temperature difference?


temps are way better, but I also dusted the fans and the rad so that might be it 



Thrackan said:


> Had the same problem with foam on the Feser additives, it's quite the foam layer too!
> Once I had it foaming out of the top of my res :shadedshu



Well, when I ran straight feser one it didn't foam.  Thinking maybe the distilled water and the feser dont mix good.  I'll be ordering some more feser blue soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> CP, maybe you could make a good thing out of the foam? Make it so your pump goes mad and works like twice as fast, open the top of the res, slap some rave music on and have a foam party!



that sounds like a great idea, only that'll i'll have a dead rig that won't crunch.  Then the puppies will come to haunt me down because my i7 rig is not crunching 

mindweaver will not allow me to do this either


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that sounds like a great idea, only that'll i'll have a dead rig that won't crunch.  Then the puppies will come to haunt me down because my i7 rig is not crunching
> 
> mindweaver will not allow me to do this either



which puppies do you mean exactly?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

my socket A cruncher right now.Don't mind the mess of stuff on the 2nd shelf


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my socket A cruncher right now.Don't mind the mess of stuff on the 2nd shelf
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031034-1.jpg



is this a reaper hpc ddr1???^^

never knew they made those....

please.... at least sort the parts^^ its horrible for my eyes... you even have a perfect desk there...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is this a reaper hpc ddr1???^^
> 
> never knew they made those....
> 
> please.... at least sort the parts^^ its horrible for my eyes... you even have a perfect desk there...



No its not a Reaper HPC DDR1 i took the heatsink off of the reapers that i killed 
If your telling me to sort the parts i will get to that sometime i just don't feel like it too much work


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> No its not a Reaper HPC DDR1 i took the heatsink off of the reapers that i killed
> If your telling me to sort the parts i will get to that sometime i just don't feel like it too much work



you didnt rma´d them? why?

i will try to get you embarrassed how tidy my crunching (and sleeping^^) room is, once i can call it a crunching room (2rigs+). 4 clean boards, each on its own shelf, hidden cables and NO UNPROTECTED Processors beneath them^^. aaah, i have a dream!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you didnt rma´d them? why?
> 
> i will try to get you embarrassed how tidy my crunching (and sleeping^^) room is, once i can call it a crunching room (2rigs+). 4 clean boards, each on its own shelf, hidden cables and NO UNPROTECTED Processors beneath them^^. aaah, i have a dream!



I didn't RMA them because i put 2.8v into them and i wanted to know what chips mine used so i took the heatsinks off  It maybe have been stupid but doesn't matter i wasn't impressed with them anyways


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont think so, if you pushed that much volts...^^ you tried to kill em, am i right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> where are the pics? I demand!  and yeah, the rad looks better there man.



Cant find the bloody digicam.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Cant find the bloody digicam.



   I'm heading over to help you look for it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm heading over to help you look for it



Hey you know your always welcome at my place. Hell, you wouldn't even have to call.  If you need directions just ask.


EDIT:


I FOUND MY CAM!!!!!

No flash:





With flash:





And for those who haven't been following changes on my rig, here's the problem spot on the rocketfish:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice JR, i like the red cathode   Now some cable management


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice JR, i like the red cathode   Now some cable management



I'm afraid to say it but thats the best I can get this damn case to do. Unless you have ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'm afraid to say it but thats the best I can get this damn case to do. Unless you have ideas.



modding modding modding


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> modding modding modding



And where should I mod mod mod? Mind you I barely have any space behind the mbo tray. Nearly no space at all.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 25, 2009)

give us pics of your sides front and top pannels an we'l tell you where to cut


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> give us pics of your sides front and top pannels an we'l tell you where to cut



x2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

Its not the fact I dont know *where* Just is a no go.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 25, 2009)

JR is there any way of turning off/blowing up those blue led's on the tracers?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 25, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> JR is there any way of turning off/blowing up those blue led's on the tracers?



I can take a black marker to 'em. But I like em.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 25, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can take a black marker to 'em. But I like em.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont think so, if you pushed that much volts...^^ you tried to kill em, am i right?



I didn't care if i killed them i just wanted to see what kinda balls they had. And they didn't have vary big ones. So yes in a way i did try to kill them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

Jr, the rig is looking sweet!  I say, for the covering of the whole "rocketfish" case.. Sheet Metal from Home Depot/lowes.. I think I got about 12f for 7 bucks..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Jr, the rig is looking sweet!  I say, for the covering of the whole "rocketfish" case.. Sheet Metal from Home Depot/lowes.. I think I got about 12f for 7 bucks..



Thanks man, but care to elaborate on what you mean by "covering"?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2009)

use modders mesh to make a channel for it?

Sometimes Jr, in the open and neatly tied can look slick as well.

I see a couple easy things you could do, but without a dremmel, the bulk of the PSU wiring is tough to hide.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 26, 2009)

not mine, just a funny case i saw a pic of, go action man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks man, but care to elaborate on what you mean by "covering"?



Find a picture of My Cosmos case when I redid the loop. I took out the bottom three hdd racks and covered it with some thin sheet metal. To hide the pump and what nots...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

well, I got some pics for you guys, but first the story of the day.

as some of you know, ive been dealing with instability issues with my i7 rig.  First internet connectivity was intermitent, a reboot will fix it momentarily, then a few minutes after going into windows, BSOD "machine check exception"  I loaded defaults blaming the overclock for this, today i'm jamming away and the sound cuts off, then a few seconds later, the same BSOD.  Shit, i'm thinking my board is loosing it! I remove the sound card, BSOD right away.  So I load defaults again, somewhere along the way I had loaded my overclocked settings.  At defaults, its working fine, i'm using my on board.  

After a few hours of putting my E7200 in the new case (Thermal Take Element S) i reboot my comp because i had tried the soundcard in the e7200 pc, and the card worked.  I was going to give it another shot on the i7 rig.  Well, the PC wouldn't boot, removed card, nothing.  Removed video card and put the X300 from my other rig and it booted.  So I was getting ready to call it quits and say my other 4870 had gone to shits, when I decided to try something.  I cleaned all ati drivers with Driver Sweeper, popped in the 4870 and it booted.  So, I installed new drivers, put in the sound card, gave it fresh drivers too, and now here I am better than ever.  Back to my overclocked crunching settings and all .  So enough of this boring story, here are the pics of the E7200 rig for now on air, once I get a few spare pennies, i'll do the project log and watercool it 

Sorry I didn't take more pics, camera was running out of battery and I don't have the charger, it's at the owners house 

The Case:





The Inside:





Finished:





This board however is anti cable management because of the location of the 24pin.  Impossible to hide if you ask me.  Does anybody have any suggestions for that?


...and for your own viewing pleasure, these are the settings i'm crunching on the i7 rig now, for those interested in knowing:


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 26, 2009)

looks good but you need more cable tube for the rest of that 24pin... once its all in that tube, you won't even notice it. 

 Gratz on fixing the windows shenanigans... im having some "problems" with windows 7 now too where it passes 24hrs of linpack, prime, and memtest and then 48hrs in will randomly crash when coming out of idle mode (sleep is disabled)... so if i jsut leave the PC crunching for like a day then move the mouse, the screen will come back on but it will take 3 mins for windows to come back to life - and sometimes it BSODs... grrrrr.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> looks good but you need more cable tube for the rest of that 24pin... once its all in that tube, you won't even notice it.
> 
> Gratz on fixing the windows shenanigans... im having some "problems" with windows 7 now too where it passes 24hrs of linpack, prime, and memtest and then 48hrs in will randomly crash when coming out of idle mode (sleep is disabled)... so if i jsut leave the PC crunching for like a day then move the mouse, the screen will come back on but it will take 3 mins for windows to come back to life - and sometimes it BSODs... grrrrr.



Thanks bro, I had done the tubing when I had it in my old case, so thats why its not looking right.  When I have a few dollars, I will do a project log, it's going to go water cooled and I and going to sleeve the PSU.  Then it'll look right   For now that's good enough.  I will also try to find a way to cover the PSU area in the bottom so you can't see all the cables just sitting there.  Use like mesh or something.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 26, 2009)

I think the only way to hide it is to custom cut the 24 pin harness, either route it at the back portion going to the PSU or route it like this and using wire loom cover, just my opinion bro






Edit: I added the blue routing (just my opinion) if you dont want to custom cut, and cover it with black wire loom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> I think the only way to hide it is to custom cut the 24 pin harness, either route it at the back portion going to the PSU or route it like this and using wire loom cover, just my opinion bro
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090825/P8253151editedresized2.jpg



hmm, thats a great idea.  The cable is decently long, maybe I can get an extension.  I plan on sheathing the PSU, not sleeving/cutting.  Sorry I just found the right word.  So I don't want to be cutting anything.  I will have to see if with an extension, it would become long enough to go all the way around.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 26, 2009)

Got my new Side Panel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Got my new Side Panel
> 
> http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4084/s6302509.jpg



what does this upgrade of side panels consist of?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what does this upgrade of side panels consist of?


A 120MM Blue LED FAN blowing Cool Air on my XFX 4850 

500 Post! O... Snap!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> A 120MM Blue LED FAN blowing Cool Air on my XFX 4850
> 
> 500 Post! O... Snap!!!



oh nice, I see.  Any difference in temps?


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

As soon as I get my V8 in Thursday I'll throw a pic or two up in here. I think I could do some decent management but I hate having the damn 8 pin trailing up the side of the case!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh nice, I see.  Any difference in temps?


meh, about 2C lower i'd say from what HWMonitor is giving me. my Computer is a HELL of a lot quieter now that my old Side Panel and 2 120MM Blue LED fans are out and put away. the Fan on the new Side Panel is so quite


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> As soon as I get my V8 in Thursday I'll throw a pic or two up in here. I think I could do some decent management but I hate having the damn 8 pin trailing up the side of the case!



looking forward to the pics .  What do you mean trailing up the side of the case?



ASRockIQ said:


> meh, about 2C lower i'd say from what HWMonitor is giving me. my Computer is a HELL of a lot quieter now that my old Side Panel and 2 120MM Blue LED fans are out and put away. the Fan on the new Side Panel is so quite



so cooler, and quieter.  Sounds like a winner


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking forward to the pics .  What do you mean trailing up the side of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> so cooler, and quieter.  Sounds like a winner


Heh, at least now i can see how much dust is being collected. though it won't be that much anymore


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> looking forward to the pics .  What do you mean trailing up the side of the case?



Like this. Lol at my paint skillz. Red is the 8 pin.


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 26, 2009)

Will post inside case if can be bothered I have have the Razer Lycossa keyboard and Razer Deathadder mouse...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Heh, at least now i can see how much dust is being collected. though it won't be that much anymore



oh don't remind me of dust.  I have like a damn dust farm here 



pbmaster said:


> Like this. Lol at my paint skillz. Red is the 8 pin.



but is it routed like outside of the case?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 26, 2009)

l33tGaMeR said:


> [url]http://im4ge.info/out.php/t88872_1001057.JPG[/URL]



Nice wine collection you got going there


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> but is it routed like outside of the case?



For the most part. It goes under the exhaust fan and around the PCI bracket area. You can only see a small portion through the side panel.


----------



## subtraho (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

subtraho said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2608/3822112344_4b3d1b9e05_b.jpg



I have that same wallpaper on my Mac at work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> For the most part. It goes under the exhaust fan and around the PCI bracket area. You can only see a small portion through the side panel.



oh ok, thats not that bad, I have done that before with other cables.  



subtraho said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2608/3822112344_4b3d1b9e05_b.jpg



Antec 1200 correct?  Love the look of the fans from the front


----------



## subtraho (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh ok, thats not that bad, I have done that before with other cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Antec 1200 correct?  Love the look of the fans from the front




Yep, Antec 1200!  I love the cable management and airflow in this beast.  The fans look great with my Lycosa Keyboard lit up.  I'll try and get a new pic of that.


----------



## Azma (Aug 26, 2009)

The Antec 1200 offers nice cabelmanagment yes  Here is an Antec 1200 i buildt some time ago


----------



## theorw (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^^
Love your color scheme!
The white vga rules and so does the zalman.
I think that the mobo is white only from the flash though...!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## subtraho (Aug 26, 2009)

azma666 said:


> The Antec 1200 offers nice cabelmanagment yes  Here is an Antec 1200 i buildt some time ago
> 
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4861/viewmediapicphp.jpg



I know what you mean, here are some older pic of my cable management.  I don't think I had the front panel cables installed, but now they are and you can't tell a difference.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 26, 2009)

subtraho said:


> I know what you mean, here are some older pic of my cable management.  I don't think I had the front panel cables installed, but now they are and you can't tell a difference.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3528/3822113128_ef5594e422_b.jpg



^ That is not cable management. That is taking all your wires and shoving them behind a tray.

Kinda like cleaning your room and throwing everything in the closet. 

Looks nice in the front though


----------



## subtraho (Aug 26, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> ^ That is not cable management. That is taking all your wires and shoving them behind a tray.
> 
> Kinda like cleaning your room and throwing everything in the closet.
> 
> Looks nice in the front though



Yeah those pics are from when I first got my system up and running.  Honestly, as long as you can access the cables you need I don't think its a big deal in the back of the case. All I really care about is cable management inside for airflow reasons.  

Oh also, if someone were to "throw everything in the closet" they wouldn't use ties and tape 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

subtraho said:


> Yep, Antec 1200!  I love the cable management and airflow in this beast.  The fans look great with my Lycosa Keyboard lit up.  I'll try and get a new pic of that.



please do, that should look cool. I Have a Antec 900 which I stopped using yesterday, and even in that case airflow is great!



azma666 said:


> The Antec 1200 offers nice cabelmanagment yes  Here is an Antec 1200 i buildt some time ago
> 
> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/4861/viewmediapicphp.jpg



that looks very nice azma, your rigs are awesome dude 



subtraho said:


> Yeah those pics are from when I first got my system up and running.  Honestly, as long as you can access the cables you need I don't think its a big deal in the back of the case. All I really care about is cable management inside for airflow reasons.
> 
> Oh also, if someone were to "throw everything in the closet" they wouldn't use ties and tape
> 
> Thanks for the comment



I used to be like that at first, but lately it's gotten to me, so now even my back panel is organized


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that sounds like a great idea, only that'll i'll have a dead rig that won't crunch.  Then the puppies will come to haunt me down because my i7 rig is not crunching
> 
> mindweaver will not allow me to do this either



lol The puppies are grateful ! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> which puppies do you mean exactly?





Mindweaver said:


> lol The puppies are grateful ! hehehe





i'm not even sure which puppies, but they die if you don't crunch.  SO DON'T STOP CRUNCHING.


Mindweaver i'm sure they are grateful, stinky little fuckers better be!!!  They ain't paying my god damn electrical bill!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2009)

Just wanted to stop in and say hi, havent posted in a few pages, alot of nice rigs have been posted since. Nice Work.

Meh I still like my 800D....j/k


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hi, havent posted in a few pages, alot of nice rigs have been posted since. Nice Work.
> 
> Meh I still like my 800D....j/k



When you are not posting your awesome cases, we gotta keep it rollin' for you


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen alot nicer work done here than in my builds. I just choose to show off the ones that do most of it for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I've seen alot nicer work done here than in my builds. I just choose to show off the ones that do most of it for you



well, nicer or not, your work is indeed great, I was in love with that raven case


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to see the raven case...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll look Expect an edit shortly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> I want to see the raven case...



it was just a very elegant case, looked great!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

yay I found it.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1295473&postcount=1410


----------



## Aceman.au (Aug 27, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice wine collection you got going there



Yeah it's my mums  Red wine is good for the blood apparently


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6213/image300d.jpg



nice wm


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 27, 2009)

wm? all i see is w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yay I found it.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1295473&postcount=1410



ahh, the lovely raven


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yay I found it.... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1295473&postcount=1410



Wow, Very Nice!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, Very Nice!



I liked it alot, I actually got it cleaner than those images, inside, but the case had a few quirks. So I movxed to better things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I liked it alot, I actually got it cleaner than those images, inside, but the case had a few quirks. So I movxed to better things.



you mind sharing that info with us?  It might help either one of us in the future if we decide to ever purchase that case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

The front door had a touchy latch...would release and slam shut causing me to almost shart myself from the scare durring gaming in the dark.

It was clxean looking, but honestly not really any better for heat removal. IMHO the top panel was worthless to me as I had a DFI in my rig, and I was always going for the CMOS on the back, so it got in my way.


Dont get me wrong its a great chassis with very nice lines, I just found one that suits me a bit better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The front door had a touchy latch...would release and slam shut causing me to almost shart myself from the scare durring gaming in the dark.
> 
> It was clxean looking, but honestly not really any better for heat removal. IMHO the top panel was worthless to me as I had a DFI in my rig, and I was always going for the CMOS on the back, so it got in my way.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  Yeah, mostly every case has its flaws.  The one that has a advantage, has a disadvantage somewhere else.   What case did you find for now that better suits you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

the 800D FTMFW'z


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> the 800D FTMFW'z



That the Corsair?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 27, 2009)

As much as I'm enjoying my CM590, it's a good budget case. The Corsair and a few new cases coming out are really hitting the mark now. I hope we will see it here in SA.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope you do to, it is by far one of the nicest cases I've had the pleasure to use.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 27, 2009)

its just so big... (thats what she said *ooooh*)


----------



## renozi (Aug 27, 2009)

bro you gots a 800D already?


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 27, 2009)

renozi said:


> bro you gots a 800D already?



We've discussed this; he's got the hookup.  But he can't tell you how, or then he'd have to kill you.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you.  Yeah, mostly every case has its flaws.  The one that has a advantage, has a disadvantage somewhere else.   What case did you find for now that better suits you?



You sexy beasmaster


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> its just so big... (thats what she said *ooooh*)



If thats referring to the 800D, its shorter than the Lian Li, 24" square to be exact for the Corsair.



renozi said:


> bro you gots a 800D already?



Yes sir, I really do.



DonInKansas said:


> We've discussed this; he's got the hookup.  But he can't tell you how, or then he'd have to kill you.



I dont think we have to go as far as killing him, but I have to at least leave bruises for the picture


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont think we have to go as far as killing him, but I have to at least leave bruises for the picture



This is why I don't ask and I am still drooling over those pics. LOL


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> This is why I don't ask and I am still drooling over those pics. LOL



Yes but you are a fellow Ohioan, we can just meet for beers and bruise someone else for proof....lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Yes but you are a fellow Ohioan, we can just meet for beers and bruise someone else for proof....lol



LMAO, that is true!


----------



## renozi (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa guys, I didn't mean to pry military top secrets out of you! Hook ups is hook ups, I understand.

So, 800D, TJ07, or ATCS 840 for my next build?

Some pics since this is PC ATM after all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2009)

All are nice choices, I'll let omeone els answer, as I am biased to the Corsair


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2009)

TJ07 or a nice Lian Li counterpart. If you prefer steel over aluminum get the Corsair sneeky has, it's one hell of a sexy case.


----------



## renozi (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention I'm gonna take a crack at water cooling! I've seen so many gorgeous builds with the TJ07 that I drool over. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Yup!



thats right, I had seen it, but I freakin' forgot!  That case is awesome dude.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 27, 2009)

Sneaky whats that heatsink on the back of the case?

btw that is a sexy case


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

its a thermalright from the DFI.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 28, 2009)

Got my V8 installed and everything going. Fairly smooth process overall, was seeing idle temps of 40 to 43 C and load of around 55, now dropped down to 38 idle and 48 under 100% load. I'm sad to report not everything made it out unscathed....2 of the 4 cables on the LCD Poster snapped...WHY did Asus have to use cables that seem to be made out of 1 strand of copper!! It's not like I was yanking at em either. Just a gentle tug.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh and cant forget the 26" Asus 1900x1200 with the plastic still on it:


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Yup!



LOL 

Sneekypeet your case has such good cable management it looks empty!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> LOL
> 
> Sneekypeet your case has such good cable management it looks empty!



he's good, but a great case like that sure can help


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> he's good, but a great case like that sure can help



Couldn't agree more.

I little bit of thought and creativity go a real long way, when the case is already set up with a few nooks and crannies. I've just learned over the years how and what to hide


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I little bit of thought and creativity go a real long way, when the case is already set up with a few nooks and crannies. I've just learned over the years how and what to hide



I know I ask alot, but you can share that with us, we are all still learning


----------



## Azma (Aug 28, 2009)

Haha came over some old pic of my Antec 300


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

that was a nice 300 man


----------



## Azma (Aug 28, 2009)

Tnx  hehe found some pics of my Thermaltake Armor and Gigabyte 3D Mars too  
The Thermaltake was my first case that i modded ^^


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

*hahaha my Uncle's Lan Box*

All right, today my Uncle's case came in from SP. Man, I love the case!!!


Look how small it is compared to my 15x15 window for my case!








Now for some insides


















And, now. the case it is glowing








There is only two fans blowing from the front, and the one after market fan on the video card... Idle's as passive 36c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

nice rigs azma, and cold that looks like a nice, cheap case that gets the job done, for some reason I like it


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know I ask a lot, but you can share that with us, we are all still learning



Has a lot to do with the case as I mentioned. The front I/O wiring needs to be long. A few holes to expose what has to be shown. A ton of zip-ties.

I just hide behind the things that block the view. In my 900 it took adding holes and really cramming things behind the tray. Good learning experience, glad I dont still have it

Got into a X-clio 1000. IT was huge and one of the first cases that had really long front I/O wires. First time on that build with running sata wires and front I/O under the motherboards to the bottom. I've done this ever since when possible (length allowing).

After that I stated getting spoiled...Cosmos, Raven, Lian Li, and lastly the Corsair. Honestly I would also rank said cases in that order with the cosmos being the toughest to manage.

I always just try to follow the structure of the chassis to hide things behind as it bridges the gap from drive racks to the motherboard connections. Just try to leave as little exposed as you would need to unplug for a mobo swap (not saying your board will poop out, but think upgrades). With the ties you can make anything happen behind the scenes. Look at the 800D, it isnt pretty behind the mobo, but who is ever gonna see it.

IF you have the loot to spend there are chassis on the market that cater to every need you could ever want. Some get what they need a little cheaper and preform magic with uber l33t mod skillz. I dont have the time, I like the chassis that has it all out of the box, or by very slight easy mods to make happen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Has a lot to do with the case as I mentioned. The front I/O wiring needs to be long. A few holes to expose what has to be shown. A ton of zip-ties.
> 
> I just hide behind the things that block the view. In my 900 it took adding holes and really cramming things behind the tray. Good learning experience, glad I dint still have it
> 
> ...



THanks for sharing peet 

One case I just worked with few days ago and I must say I absolutely loved it, is the Thermal Take Element S.  Cable management is awesome, and although I didn't try to hard, I did a great job.  When I create my log for the watercooled version of that case, I will be doing some sheathing of the PSU and then that case will truly show its magic with the cable management.  I ain't no big time modder, so I try to also get something that offers a completely package out of the box


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice rigs azma, and cold that looks like a nice, cheap case that gets the job done, for some reason I like it



$149 isn't too cheap....

But I was spoiled


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> $149 isn't too cheap....
> 
> But I was spoiled



didn't notice it was Silverstone, wow man expensive for a case its size.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

Heres mine and the CAT lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

swapped to image tags, I hope you dont mind. Clean case and a cute kitteh with a tongue issue


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> didn't notice it was Silverstone, wow man expensive for a case its size.



Yeah, it is.. but it's really nicely crafted and done.. I'll be taking some nice picture tomorrow.. I mean, for a complete passive system, its some what worth the price..

Prime 95 right now.. 5 mins at 45c... But, all at stock.. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> swapped to image tags, I hope you dont mind. Clean case and a cute kitteh with a tongue issue


no not at all SP.... thanks alot man! .... for some reason i cant display the photos! what should i click on after d/l'n the pix?..... lol the cats just a wanker :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> no not at all SP.... thanks alot man! .... for some reason i cant display the photos! what should i click on after d/l'n the pix?..... lol the cats just a wanker :shadedshu




the one at the very bottom, with the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> the one at the very bottom, with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but all i get is the link?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Heres mine and the CAT lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/IM000709.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/cat.jpg



looking good mate 

that rad looks familiar.       Cute cat!



Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, it is.. but it's really nicely crafted and done.. I'll be taking some nice picture tomorrow.. I mean, for a complete passive system, its some what worth the price..
> 
> Prime 95 right now.. 5 mins at 45c... But, all at stock.. lol


not at all bro, i'm spoiled too!  I overpay stuff just because I want them quicker sometimes, so whatever


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I know but all i get is the link?



IDK what I say you had posted was this....

 img.techpowerup.org/090828/cat.jpg url front and back.

the bottom link from TPU image hosting will be a link, but with different tags...

*



*

When posting the bottom link, it just shows to us as the image, like this....


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

lol... the rad's given by you, and the cats a tard lmao!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> IDK what I say you had posted was this....
> 
> img.techpowerup.org/090828/cat.jpg url front and back.
> 
> ...


ok i know what was wrong.... thanks SP


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not at all bro, i'm spoiled too!  I overpay stuff just because I want them quicker sometimes, so whatever



I underpay... lol.. Nah, I can't thank SP enough for the sweet deal on this case. If I didn't have the deal I did... I'd buy that $39.99 Roswell case! lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

Fullinfusion, if you go and preview the post, it will all ways lead to you having a "link" when you hit the "post" button also..


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw that full, keep it civil while testing...lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol... the rad's given by you, and the cats a tard lmao!







sneekypeet said:


> I saw that full, keep it civil while testing...lmao



damn, I missed it


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I saw that full, keep it civil while testing...lmao


Lmao.... You seen nothin!!! and she was clothed


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn, I missed it



all I can remeber is possible black panties and blond hair, Im almost positive there was see through lace on the bra tho


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Lmao.... You seen nothin!!! and she was clothed



Somewhat... Like this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> all I can remeber is possible black panties and blond hair, Im almost positive there was see through lace on the bra tho



  dammit, this is what I get for getting water at the wrong time, then a snack


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

you dont need the double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags, it looks like you are getting the correct link and then adding additional tags.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

ok its clean.... and i got it now danit!!! 
it seemed Fire fox was messn around when savin to post


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> you dont need the double
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i seen it in the last post and tested n deleted it...... thanks SP... 
daym...., things, lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

awesome testing Brad, i don't think you got it yet though, try a few more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

@ SneekyPeet

You guys as mods, don't have  way of finding out my post average from a certain date on?  My first year I had about 50 posts, but from then on I swear I have to average at least freaking 40 posts a day, Yesterday I did like 55-60 posts.  WTF


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ SneekyPeet
> 
> You guys as mods, don't have  way of finding out my post average from a certain date on?  My first year I had about 50 posts, but from then on I swear I have to average at least freaking 40 posts a day, Yesterday I did like 55-60 posts.  WTF



I dont think I have that sort of access. Im pretty sure all I can see is what you see in that respect.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont think I have that sort of access. Im pretty sure all I can see is what you see in that respect.





anyways, back on topic, here is my first revision of the i7 water cooled in my current case.  OUCH!  compare that to now


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

please dont post her again....I dont want to have to give you 5 points for nipples!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Ha thats twice you missed her? You really need to cutback on life and stay glued to the LCD bro!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> please dont post her again....I dont want to have to give you 5 points for nipples!


My bad Sp  Its just from a Minneapolis FM radio site.... But its all good and Dam your fast lol.... but if you give me 5 points for postin, shouldn't you get 5 points for lookin lol... ok wont happn again... sry yall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Ha thats twice you missed her? You really need to cutback on life and stay glued to the LCD bro!



yeah man, this sucks 


I was quoting the post Brad deleted though, so I deleted mine too!   So what do you think of that last pic I posted?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2009)

aside from the odd 4-pin hanging there. I like it. Clean build I like the way the loop is crossing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, this sucks
> 
> 
> I was quoting the post Brad deleted though, so I deleted mine too!   So what do you think of that last pic I posted?


I think you blacked out the right side of the case bro lol.... Just jokin.... I only wishd mine looked like that 
NICE


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 28, 2009)

So how bad is it?   The 4830's are going under water this weekend.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anyways, back on topic, here is my first revision of the i7 water cooled in my current case.  OUCH!  compare that to now
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/P1150744resized.jpg


Why is the loop backwards? Or am i doing mine wrong?
I see CP is going from pump out put> to rad> cpu> rez?
Im going pump out put> cpu > rad > rez.
am i going wrong about it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Why is the loop backwards? Or am i doing mine wrong?
> I see CP is going from pump out put> to rad> cpu> rez?
> Im going pump out put> cpu > rad > rez.
> am i going wrong about it?



either way is fine bro.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Finally, this thread delivers some pictures after how many pages? 

Angel, that fluid looks sick under UV - very nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 28, 2009)

man, it looks like my Case just had a baby!


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 29, 2009)

hah Cold Storm either your case is huge, or the silverstone is really small.


I would also like to post my new (not even close to completion pc):


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 29, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> hah Cold Storm either your case is huge, or the silverstone is really small.
> 
> 
> I would also like to post my new (not even close to completion pc):
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h206/Elite_photo/casepsu.png?t=1251502979



Your right on both.. lol.. My Mountain Mod's case is 2f by 2f in size! lol.. the Silverstone Sugo 4b is a VERY small MATX case.. Very small! lol.. The system has to be passive on CPU in order for it to fit in there.. 


As for your system man.. VERY good! Can't wait to see it up and running!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> hah Cold Storm either your case is huge, or the silverstone is really small.
> 
> 
> I would also like to post my new (not even close to completion pc):
> http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h206/Elite_photo/casepsu.png?t=1251502979


That case is a monster 
and i see the psu has flat cables.... I just got a Corsair HX850w and also has the flats.... I love how neat they look in the case 
Over all i think its a great choice mate


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anyways, back on topic, here is my first revision of the i7 water cooled in my current case.  OUCH!  compare that to now
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/P1150744resized.jpg


CP what is that light your using? cold cathode black or just regular blue?
Looks sick bro!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> either way is fine bro.



its rumored that there are cold spots after rads, benefiting better cooling,but only very marginally! i use pump->rad->proc->res, too...


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its rumored that there are cold spots after rads, benefiting better cooling,but only very marginally! i use pump->rad->proc->res, too...


Thanks for that man, Im going to try it that way as soon as i can get more hose.
It's tough trying to find it here.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2009)

lol i go to my hardware market (iron,not silicium ), and buy me simple pvc hoses in clear, they can be bent nearly 180degrees, are cheap as hell and dont look bad at all. in fact i like them more than my green thermaltake hoses


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol i go to my hardware market (iron,not silicium ), and buy me simple pvc hoses in clear, they can be bent nearly 180degrees, are cheap as hell and dont look bad at all. in fact i like them more than my green thermaltake hoses


I hear what your sayin and I've done that already, but the crap they have here once pulled from the roll are like a cork screw and are totally useless to me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 29, 2009)

i use a hairblower and a little violence, to make them nearly straight... need them with a little curves.


----------



## rekekjeks (Aug 29, 2009)

*Autobot 300*

OK, so here's my case... so far.
It's more or less done, but who knows.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

rekekjeks said:


> OK, so here's my case... so far.
> It's more or less done, but who knows.



for a 300, that is extremely well done


----------



## douglatins (Aug 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anyways, back on topic, here is my first revision of the i7 water cooled in my current case.  OUCH!  compare that to now
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090828/P1150744resized.jpg



That lighting is hollywood quality


----------



## douglatins (Aug 29, 2009)

subtraho said:


> I know what you mean, here are some older pic of my cable management.  I don't think I had the front panel cables installed, but now they are and you can't tell a difference.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3499/3802050594_f62313c7cc_b.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3528/3822113128_ef5594e422_b.jpg



Wow there seems to have a lot of 1200 in this forum.

Nice cooler, though the backside looks ugly, ill show u mine


----------



## Dreadnought33 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, some big changes in my PC. Here is what it looks ATM:


























Changelog:

-Changed my Lian Li PC-A77B for a Cooler Master HAF 932 (courtesy of Cooler Master Europe) -> 6ºC less in load temps 
-Changed my Sapphire HD4890 1 GB VaporX with the annoying cold boot problem for a eVGA GTX295 
-Added Geforce 8600GT for PhysX pourposes.
-Removed 2 HDD and placed inside a Vantec NexStar 3 MX (courtesy of Vantec  )

And now I'm finally happy


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2009)

My rig at the moment.






















I don't think I can improve cable management just yet, I need to bust out some power tools ( which I don't have)

Although if you spot anything I've missed that be handy!


----------



## subtraho (Aug 31, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Wow there seems to have a lot of 1200 in this forum.
> 
> Nice cooler, though the backside looks ugly, ill show u mine



Show, show!  Honestly, if you aren't taking off the side case what's the big deal?  I might be wrong here, but isn't it all about airflow inside your case and access to cables?  I guess if you are really trying to impress I can see the point. Just curious


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing fancy or pretty here...just a workhorse/gamer I threw together.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you like that Tecnofront HWD?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's great - Well made and could double as a bench rig if you like.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got something else coming, but I was looking at the HWD as a possibility.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2009)

Rickss that's nice!

Would look so pro if it was a bit less cable-y XD


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 31, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Rickss that's nice!
> 
> Would look so pro if it was a bit less cable-y XD



aye i agree it would look so sleek and clean if we could actually see it rather then a heap of cables, just get some cheap cable ties


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

here are 2 of my crunching rigs. Don't mind the mess and shitty pic please


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

The pic gives me a headache lol. I can make out two mobos, a fan, a few cables, and that's about it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> The pic gives me a headache lol. I can make out two mobos, a fan, a few cables, and that's about it



thats about all there is to it. I have the PSU, mobo,HDDs,a few fans and as little cables as needed. I don't have anything extra on it as it would just take up space/power.here is a better pic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2009)

Dreadnought33 said:


> Ok, some big changes in my PC. Here is what it looks ATM:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090831/Cooler Master HAF 932 081 [800x600].jpg
> 
> ...



looks nice bro, those cases are amazing!



pantherx12 said:


> My rig at the moment.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/100_4517.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/100_4518.jpg
> ...



power tools will def. come in handy in your case 



rickss69 said:


> Nothing fancy or pretty here...just a workhorse/gamer I threw together.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00178.jpg
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00185.jpg




i've been wanting to get a bench table so bad, decisions decisions


----------



## Azma (Sep 1, 2009)

Little update again  Maby stick som LCD displays on too the new alu plate i made


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

That's so clean. I Love the case what is it?

Have you considered mounting the PSU upside down ( you have to cut a hole obviously)

It means the GPU will have access to more fresh clean air, and means your cables will be much closer to the hidey hole, even cleaner!

Not that you need to, but theres always that step thurther eh


----------



## Azma (Sep 1, 2009)

Tnx mate I had the PSU mounted upside down, but then the exhaust air from the vga came right out in too the case  so the psu takes away all that hot air from the vga  The case is a Silverstone Fortress FT01B=)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense then.

The only thing I could suggest to remedy that is to have solid PCI slot covers, to stop the heat from coming back in.


But as I said, not as if you need it, looks pro how it is.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

You could reverse the PSU and use a blower style exhaust fan right above the GPU. Heat rises, so it will naturally travel upwards rather than backwards. The only problem being, you would need to move your 295 to a lower slot, and IIRC the top slot on the SLI LE is the only full x16 one, right?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Or, just remove a the second and 3rd pci covers(from the card not total) and screw a fan onto the remaining pci covers, and you have your self an extra exhaust fan !

A bit ghetto but can be made to look good with the right fan.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

True, but it would still work a tad better if it were above the card because of heat rising.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the standard exhaust fan will be enough, the small amount of heat left will be caught between the air stream from the CPU cooler and the air being sucked out and rush right out.

Atleast thats how it works in my head XD


----------



## Azma (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the way it is now Temps are good on cpu and GPU, Cpu temp 22c Idle 38c Load, Load temps on core`s 45-52c and Gpu 1-48c Gpu 2-51  And the top slot is the only x16 yes


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 1, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aye i agree it would look so sleek and clean if we could actually see it rather then a heap of cables, just get some cheap cable ties



Sorry, but I no longer use cases and looks don't mean much to me anymore. I am constantly changing things around, hence I don't tie anything down lol. 

I agree, it could be a pretty thing if one took the time to manage cables and such tho...


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 1, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry, but I no longer use cases and looks don't mean much to me anymore. I am constantly changing things around, hence I don't tie anything down lol.
> 
> I agree, it could be a pretty thing if one took the time to manage cables and such tho...



well i gues thats fair enough, lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 1, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Little update again  Maby stick som LCD displays on too the new alu plate i made
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1811/loloolol.png


What case is that azma? looks real sweet man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Little update again  Maby stick som LCD displays on too the new alu plate i made
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1811/loloolol.png



  I love your rig even more now, it looks like it should have been there all along.  You got my approval 



fullinfusion said:


> What case is that azma? looks real sweet man



Silverstone Fortress FT01B


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 2, 2009)

cleaned up my crunching rigs alittle how they look now?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2009)

*...Quiet sound of jaw dropping...*



azma666 said:


> Little update again  Maby stick som LCD displays on too the new alu plate i made
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1811/loloolol.png



That is an amazing looking case.  Stupendous job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cleaned up my crunching rigs alittle how they look now?
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030013.jpg



looking good man, I might need me a little stand like that so I can fit a few rigs.  

I got a Pentium D from a buddy, it'll be put to crunch as soon as I get a few things out of the way, next month or two if nothing else gets in the way I plan to have that Pentium D up and crunching.  I'm also debating another rig, just don't know if another i7 or a AMD Quad.  I'll probably do an AMD quad as I don't have any AMD rigs at the moment.  

Not to mention, the long awaited build, which I yet cannot say


----------



## Azma (Sep 2, 2009)

New case too mod  Its big  dunno what case it is tho


----------



## Duffman (Sep 2, 2009)

That thing is MASSIVE!  you aren't relpacing that georgous Silverstone are you?


Mine on transplant surgery.  Added two more 500gb drives to change the RAID 0 to RAID 10


----------



## Azma (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah its big Nope, might going too build a Core i5 system in the big case


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2009)

azma666 said:


> New case too mod  Its big  dunno what case it is tho
> 
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5333/dscn9562.jpg
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2088/dscn9564.jpg



That case is so suited for a fileserver!

Btw, I read the text on your beer as "fatal"  I hope it tastes better than that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

that case is probably a chieftec??


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 2, 2009)

open case FTW!. The DDR2 ram is @ 920mhz (667mhz stock) . 

Motherboard & Drivers are held together by push pins


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 2, 2009)

In the ghettoooooo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2009)

if it works, why not


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well, I got some pics for you guys, but first the story of the day.
> 
> as some of you know, ive been dealing with instability issues with my i7 rig.  First internet connectivity was intermitent, a reboot will fix it momentarily, then a few minutes after going into windows, BSOD "machine check exception"  I loaded defaults blaming the overclock for this, today i'm jamming away and the sound cuts off, then a few seconds later, the same BSOD.  Shit, i'm thinking my board is loosing it! I remove the sound card, BSOD right away.  So I load defaults again, somewhere along the way I had loaded my overclocked settings.  At defaults, its working fine, i'm using my on board.
> 
> ...



looks sweet bro!!! is there any way you can mod the backside of the case to route the mobo harness?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> looks sweet bro!!! is there any way you can mod the backside of the case to route the mobo harness?



yeah, I got some plans for it   Just need to extend it


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is one with my case (Without the front since it's broken)














*
Power button is under the hard disk *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

at least you did a decent job of keeping the cables out of the way 

what case is that?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least you did a decent job of keeping the cables out of the way
> 
> what case is that?



Not sure but it sucks for wires lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> Not sure but it sucks for wires lol



some simple case modding fixes that problem


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> some simple case modding fixes that problem



yeah only if I had the money to get the tools


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> yeah only if I had the money to get the tools



I didnt buy any tools, and I made some holes on my Antec 900 

Hammer and a screwdriver


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I didnt buy any tools, and I made some holes on my Antec 900
> 
> Hammer and a screwdriver



I need a hammer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> I need a hammer



come on!


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> come on!



For the longest time I never needed one... I guess I do now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> For the longest time I never needed one... I guess I do now



yeah its ghetto, but you can start to make the hole, then just put something to cover the area so it dont cut your wires.  This is extremely ghetto and nasty, but hey it works lol


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah its ghetto, but you can start to make the hole, then just put something to cover the area so it dont cut your wires.  This is extremely ghetto and nasty, but hey it works lol



 yeah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> yeah



post up here, they'll guide you on what you need, seriously a dremel is cheap man


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727


----------



## douglatins (Sep 3, 2009)

subtraho said:


> Show, show!  Honestly, if you aren't taking off the side case what's the big deal?  I might be wrong here, but isn't it all about airflow inside your case and access to cables?  I guess if you are really trying to impress I can see the point. Just curious



By all means im not judging, the back cant be seen i know, just wanted to show some pics of mine for tips and stuff, though i had to dissasemble it to RMA a VGA, so pics will come soon


----------



## AddSub (Sep 6, 2009)

My primary workstation:

Before the summertime window mod. (date taken: few months ago)





After the summertime window mod. (date taken: yesterday)






As for the "innards", since I don't take internal photos that often, here is a really old photo that I took about 8 months ago, only few days after assembling my i7 setup. (Pay no attention to the hanging cables, it was a work in progress back then.)


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 6, 2009)

nice rig, fill out yer specs in ur account


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 6, 2009)

AddSub said:


> My primary workstation:
> 
> Before the summertime window mod. (date taken: few months ago)
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28250
> ...



Awesome looking!!


----------



## AddSub (Sep 6, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> nice rig, fill out yer specs in ur account


Thanks. I update components on a weekly basis and since I'm a member of about a dozen or so hardware enthusiast communities, I would have to spend literally several hours each week updating my specs on every profile/account I have out there. Plus I have more than one machine... anywho, as of now here are the specs for this machine:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 
Motherboard: EVGA X58 3X SLI (E758 A1)
RAM: 6GB Mushkin DDR3 Kit
GPU: 2 x EVGA GTX 280 in SLI
SPU: ASUS Xonar D1 + onboard Realtek ALC889A
PSU: 950 Watt Rosewill Xtreme Series
Case: Cooler Master Cosmos 1000
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master V8 (+2 133.6 CFM Ultra Kaze fans for a bit more air flow.  )
Monitor: 28 inch Hanns-G LCD

The rest: X-bass headphones, Logitech Z-5300 speakers,  Logitech G5 mouse, luminescent keyboard, DVD-RW drive, DigitalDoc 5 module, and lots and lots of fans.





Laurijan said:


> Awesome looking!!



Thanks. I'm in a middle of modding my case, so once that is done I will have more photos, hopefully.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Thanks. I update components on a weekly basis and since I'm a member of about a dozen or so hardware enthusiast communities, I would have to spend literally several hours each week updating my specs on every profile/account I have out there. Plus I have more than one machine... anywho, as of now here are the specs for this machine:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem
> Motherboard: EVGA X58 3X SLI (E758 A1)
> ...




dude sweet rig, one time for the EVGA Board 

9.8/10


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 6, 2009)

AddSub said:


> Thanks. I update components on a weekly basis and since I'm a member of about a dozen or so hardware enthusiast communities, I would have to spend literally several hours each week updating my specs on every profile/account I have out there. Plus I have more than one machine... anywho, as of now here are the specs for this machine:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem
> Motherboard: EVGA X58 3X SLI (E758 A1)
> ...



Our specs are very similar, how do you like yours(do you feel the need to upgrade)?  I snapped some pics a few pages back, but didn't get the praise yours did. Not that I mind, just sayin.


----------



## AddSub (Sep 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Our specs are very similar, how do you like yours(do you feel the need to upgrade)?  I snapped some pics a few pages back, but didn't get the praise yours did. Not that I mind, just sayin.



It has been great so far. (roughly eight months now) As far as my primary workstation is concerned I came from a trouble-prone LGA775 setup, including a 680i based motherboard that had a tendency of killing my RAM kits on a monthly basis, so after eight months of i7 stability I have nothing negative I can think of. CPU can OC to 4.55GHz for benching but I keep it at 4.3GHz, and the motherboard is a hardware enthusiast's dream. (E-LEET is really something.) There were some BIOS related issues earlier this year, but EVGA straightened that out.

As for upgrading, maybe once GT300 based GPU's hit the shelves I might go that way. I already went from GTX260 SLI to GTX280 SLI and while it was a nice jump (+15% or more with no AA, +25% or more with AA @ 1920x1200) it wasn't _that_ great of a jump. I might get more RAM or something later on. CPU and mobo-wise this setup is already overkill for most of the things I do, so there is nothing to upgrade there.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 6, 2009)

AddSub said:


> It has been great so far. (roughly eight months now) As far as my primary workstation is concerned I came from a trouble-prone LGA775 setup, including a 680i based motherboard that had a tendency of killing my RAM kits on a monthly basis, so after eight months of i7 stability I have nothing negative I can think of. CPU can OC to 4.55GHz for benching but I keep it at 4.3GHz, and the motherboard is a hardware enthusiast's dream. (E-LEET is really something.) There were some BIOS related issues earlier this year, but EVGA straightened that out.
> 
> As for upgrading, maybe once GT300 based GPU's hit the shelves I might go that way. I already went from GTX260 SLI to GTX280 SLI and while it was a nice jump (+15% or more with no AA, +25% or more with AA @ 1920x1200) it wasn't _that_ great of a jump. I might get more RAM or something later on. CPU and mobo-wise this setup is already overkill for most of the things I do, so there is nothing to upgrade there.



I likey! Btw, three GTX 280's are killer on benchs...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to vouch for the evga board.  From what I have seen, it can overclock as good As the other boards and it just has everything an enthusiast needs.  I would not get rid of my board for any other board right now. Just my two cents.


Mlee, I'll check out your pics when I get home


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have to vouch for the evga board.  From what I have seen, it can overclock as good As the other boards and it just has everything an enthusiast needs.  I would not get rid of my board for any other board right now. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> Mlee, I'll check out your pics when I get home



Second the kudos for the evga mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Second the kudos for the evga mb



yeah, they had BIOS issues at first, but with this last BIOS update the voltages are even read accurate now.  My DRAM was set at 1.70v in BIOS to read 1.59-1.61v in windows.  Now I set it at 1.65v in BIOS and it is at 1.64-1.66v in windows.  AWESOME!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/100_1018852.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/100_1026679.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/100_1030.jpg
> 
> ...



Dude, I must've missed the pics or something, your rig looks great, I believe i've told you before too!  However, a better/bigger case will do sooo  much justice to your rig


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know, I've got $50 in rebates comming that will go towards a HAF 922.   Just want to make sure I can fit the pump in the bottom of the case.  Didn't sneekypeet do a review on the 922?  I'll check and see.


Edit, I've got some additional parts to update as well. The HK LT came in   PA120.3 will be here early next week  Fan controller w/the SFlex 1900's will be in next week too!  Plus got a nice bonus that may get some SSD within the next two months. Not just a single 30GB vertex, like dual 120's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I know, I've got $50 in rebates comming that will go towards a HAF 922.   Just want to make sure I can fit the pump in the bottom of the case.  Didn't sneekypeet do a review on the 922?  I'll check and see.
> 
> 
> Edit, I've got some additional parts to update as well. The HK LT came in   PA120.3 will be here early next week  Fan controller w/the SFlex 1900's will be in next week too!  Plus got a nice bonus that may get some SSD within the next two months. Not just a single 30GB vertex, like dual 120's



yeah I believe you can, did you find the review?


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 6, 2009)

this is my new case, only a fiver 





im gonne make the green led move up an down like the front of kit from night rider





i may require some forn of cable management tho


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I know, I've got $50 in rebates comming that will go towards a HAF 922.   Just want to make sure I can fit the pump in the bottom of the case.  Didn't sneekypeet do a review on the 922?  I'll check and see.
> 
> 
> Edit, I've got some additional parts to update as well. The HK LT came in   PA120.3 will be here early next week  Fan controller w/the SFlex 1900's will be in next week too!  Plus got a nice bonus that may get some SSD within the next two months. Not just a single 30GB vertex, like dual 120's



Where do you want the pump. The floor is pretty well open as its gonna get.


----------



## AddSub (Sep 7, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> I likey! Btw, three GTX 280's are killer on benchs...



I was thinking of getting a third GTX 280 for while, but once I got the Xonar D1 card in there I simply ran out of slots/space as far as any tri-SLI was concerned. Who knows, I might get a third one just for benching purposes, for few weeks at least. 




Chicken Patty said:


> I have to vouch for the evga board.  From what I have seen, it can overclock as good As the other boards and it just has everything an enthusiast needs.  I would not get rid of my board for any other board right now. Just my two cents.



Yeah, I agree. This motherboard is pretty well thought out. I mentioned E-LEET previously, compared to which utilities offered by other motherboard manufacturers look laughable. Also, there is that limited lifetime (10 year) warranty that I got with my board. In the end, a lot depends on the CPU and the cooling. For example, I've seen some people hit amazing overclocks with the ECS X58 motherboard. Not that I would trade my EVGA for a ECS one, or two for that matter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

Well.  speaking of EVGA, I am probably going to RMA my board.  It's been acting weird for about two weeks now, after a bad power surge, a few of them for  a couple of day actually.  The 24pin connection has a slight brownish color like it burnt, and so does the 24 pin connector coming from the power supply.  I'm going to get it running again either tonight or tomorrow and i'll see.  It'll be on air though as the rig is completely apart right now.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well.  speaking of EVGA, I am probably going to RMA my board.  It's been acting weird for about two weeks now, after a bad power surge, a few of them for  a couple of day actually.  The 24pin connection has a slight brownish color like it burnt, and so does the 24 pin connector coming from the power supply.  I'm going to get it running again either tonight or tomorrow and i'll see.  It'll be on air though as the rig is completely apart right now.



we dont suffer from power surges often in the uk but crnt you have some device that will prject your rig if you do have a power surge? i seem to hear that you get them allot over the pond


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> we dont suffer from power surges often in the uk but crnt you have some device that will prject your rig if you do have a power surge? i seem to hear that you get them allot over the pond



I'm looking for a small UPS as well, since flicking my lights on wakes my PC from sleep... Badly shielded nets, power surges, it all sucks.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm looking for a small UPS as well, since flicking my lights on wakes my PC from sleep... Badly shielded nets, power surges, it all sucks.



that is kinda bad , does turning them of put it into sleep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> we dont suffer from power surges often in the uk but crnt you have some device that will prject your rig if you do have a power surge? i seem to hear that you get them allot over the pond



the rig is perfectly fine, i'm running it now.  but the 24pin has like a burnt color to it.  Don't know if I should RMA or not.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would RMA it it, you'll be out of a computer for a few days but it means you get a nice new fresh one for free


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> that is kinda bad , does turning them of put it into sleep



Unfortunately no, it's the spikey stuff in the net that aggravates my machine :shadedshu

Gotta say though that my rooms net is not grounded and my light is a TL, which does *blink blink blink* before turning on, so I kinda understand it.
I just hate it when I get back from work and my mom has been into my room, turned on the lights and my PC has been running instead of sleeping. I let er sleep for a reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I would RMA it it, you'll be out of a computer for a few days but it means you get a nice new fresh one for free



well running the rig now.  From here till Tuesday I'll figure out what I do.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well running the rig now.  From here till Tuesday I'll figure out what I do.



well if the pins are a burnt colour then oviously its done some form of damage may only be little or it may not


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> well if the pins are a burnt colour then oviously its done some form of damage may only be little or it may not



yep, and the power supply side of the 24pin also.  Gotta contact the person I bought it from, see if the got the proof of purchase to try and RMA it too!


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, and the power supply side of the 24pin also.  Gotta contact the person I bought it from, see if the got the proof of purchase to try and RMA it too!



an i7 setup crnt be cheap so i hope you can get it all worked out an sorted mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

My i7 PC at the moment.  Will be RMA'ing board soon so I had taken it all apart for inspection.  This is just to have it crunching for now, actually like the way this little setup came out .  Note that behind the i7 bench tray , is the e7200 in the TT Element S case.  Both rigs in one space


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> My i7 PC at the moment.  Will be RMA'ing board soon so I had taken it all apart for inspection.  This is just to have it crunching for now, actually like the way this little setup came out .  Note that behind the i7 bench tray , is the e7200 in the TT Element S case.  Both rigs in one space
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/P9073158edited,resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090907/P9073159edited,resized.jpg
> ...



Is that... Stock cooling?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my hotbox lol. That top 4890 is just sucking on hot air untill I can get a solution. I am thinking about getting an antec 1200.


----------



## theorw (Sep 7, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> an antec 1200.


I dont think u need a new case...
U either need water or a mobo with more space between the cards!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Is that... Stock cooling?



yep, gonna RMA it so already removed the water cooling.



Craigleberry said:


> Here is my hotbox lol. That top 4890 is just sucking on hot air untill I can get a solution. I am thinking about getting an antec 1200.
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0547.jpg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0546.jpg
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0545.jpg



Dude looks nice, but Yeah I know what you mean.  Have you try blowing a fan on them, sure helps.


----------



## erocker (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a video of my PC's right now, the Lian Li is chilln and the Panzerbox is folding/crunching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZlUeVH7RJM


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, gonna RMA it so already removed the water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude looks nice, but Yeah I know what you mean.  Have you try blowing a fan on them, sure helps.



Thanks mon , Yeah I took the hdd caddy out and ran a fan from behind them. That worked pretty well but with the way that case is designed it sucks balls for airflow IMO. I am getting an Antec 1200 then Water Christmas time yippy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks mon , Yeah I took the hdd caddy out and ran a fan from behind them. That worked pretty well but with the way that case is designed it sucks balls for airflow IMO. I am getting an Antec 1200 then Water Christmas time yippy.



you'll love hte improvements you'll see with water cooling bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2009)

what you guys think?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 7, 2009)

Been planning going to water for a long time but I am not just going to rush out and buy a kit that isnt going to suit my needs.  I have already figured out what I want but that may change when the 5870's come out .

Edit: @Pospc I like the spiderman one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks. I'm not sure which one i like better. I have spend alot of time on both of them. But the spiderman one isn't mine(anymore) it is my bros i just have it for about a week to fix it and touch up a few spots on the paint...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. I'm not sure which one i like better. I have spend alot of time on both of them. But the spiderman one isn't mine(anymore) it is my bros i just have it for about a week to fix it and touch up a few spots on the paint...



your brother owns a thermaltake water loop?^^

i see the key 3 sticker on the case

recommend him to drill up the barbs of ALL accessories, theyre 3/8 but internally are much smaller.costs a hell of performance


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your brother owns a thermaltake water loop?^^
> 
> i see the key 3 sticker on the case
> 
> recommend him to drill up the barbs of ALL accessories, theyre 3/8 but internally are much smaller.costs a hell of performance



he used to but we took that out and now he is running a Tt V1.just didn't take the sticker off because it leaves some nasty stuff behind that is a bitch to get off this case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> he used to but we took that out and now he is running a Tt V1.just didn't take the sticker off because it leaves some nasty stuff behind that is a bitch to get off this case



i just sticked an arctic cooling sticker on it. it fitted perfectly,hiding the tt emblem 

now its named: arctic cooling SPIRIT ^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just sticked an arctic cooling sticker on it. it fitted perfectly,hiding the tt emblem
> 
> now its named: arctic cooling SPIRIT ^^



 nice. Since it is still Tt didn't see any point in taking it off or covering it. 

BTW how do the newer Tt WC kits perform? I have been looking at them because they look cool and i want atleast alittle upgrade from my S1283


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Been planning going to water for a long time but I am not just going to rush out and buy a kit that isnt going to suit my needs.  I have already figured out what I want but that may change when the 5870's come out .
> 
> Edit: @Pospc I like the spiderman one



I agree, especially i7, not any kit will do the job.  Actually there is never too much radiator for an i7!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just sticked an arctic cooling sticker on it. it fitted perfectly,hiding the tt emblem
> 
> now its named: arctic cooling SPIRIT ^^



 nice. Since it is still Tt didn't see any point in taking it off or covering it. 

BTW how do the newer Tt WC kits perform? I have been looking at them because they look cool and i want atleast alittle upgrade from my S1283


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 8, 2009)

it isnt Tt anymore... just the rads... and im working on that ;-)

nothing internal, that isnt custom, even when its not expensive

EDIT: dont know how the new kits perform,but, if they bored them up a little, they should be fine ;-)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2009)

pos, funny to see you have or had the Spiderman case. I did a build for a friend about a year and a half ago and he's crazy for Spiderman so I ended up using that case for it and he likes it a lot. No sidepanel, but for a basic cheap case it looks pretty nice, just wondering though, where did the stick on spider go to?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Here's a video of my PC's right now, the Lian Li is chilln and the Panzerbox is folding/crunching.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZlUeVH7RJM



Nice set-up


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 10, 2009)

I added x4 120mm fans since my last pics. I love those Xigmatek Fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

those xiggy's are indeed very nice looking fans


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 11, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> pos, funny to see you have or had the Spiderman case. I did a build for a friend about a year and a half ago and he's crazy for Spiderman so I ended up using that case for it and he likes it a lot. No sidepanel, but for a basic cheap case it looks pretty nice, just wondering though, where did the stick on spider go to?



the spider got broken when i moved. if you didn't notice the web isn't the normal color  the side was off in the pic because it was drying after a fresh coat of paint.(it got scratched up from my bros cat ) I also painted the mesh on the side white and i think it looks alot better. The inside is painted with gray textured paint then painted over with flat black.its the only way i could get the affect/color that i wanted. The fan holes have also been cut out... Sorry thats more then anyone asked for but i just wanted to tell.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

My pc at the moment!

I don't have one : [

Well I have a case PSU and ram, so I put my parents rig in the case for the moment, and the PSU and ram.

Just until I get the rest of my rig 

By the by , what's the very cheapest I could get a water cooling system for?
With a rad that can hold 2x 120mm fans:]

I've got enough space in this case for it so why not : ]


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My pc at the moment!
> 
> I don't have one : [
> 
> ...



you will have to buy a thermaltake kit (not recommended) or better, look in the FS-threads, i bet there is someone with some cheap 240,a decent block,res and pump. dont know how the prices are in the US, but i guess with 150 dollars,you can get a useable kit from used parts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you will have to buy a thermaltake kit (not recommended) or better, look in the FS-threads, i bet there is someone with some cheap 240,a decent block,res and pump. dont know how the prices are in the US, but i guess with 150 dollars,you can get a useable kit from used parts



I would def. stay away from built kits.

the only kit I would buy that is pre made is the swiftech kit below, other than that :shadedshu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108105


***just noticed its $139, thats pretty good if you ask me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 11, 2009)

as i said, he better builds a custom one... it may cost a little more, but it should last much longer....


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 11, 2009)

replaced orange xiggy with a tri-cool, now all the fans are nice n quiet antec


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 11, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> replaced orange xiggy with a tri-cool, now all the fans are nice n quiet antec
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9733/img4448.jpg



 I did the opposite replaced my Tri-cools for Orange Xiggys.

Rig looks good


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 11, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I did the opposite replaced my Tri-cools for Orange Xiggys.
> 
> Rig looks good



haha, mine was always kicking up too much when i opened games and stuff, would have kept if i had a fan controller

also the tri-cool is a mess with cables, i was thinking of cutting a hole just above the cpu bracket to use for hiding the fan cables and the cpu power cable


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers for the suggestions guys, I'm English by the by not American XD

I could get one of those swiftech kits for 134 pounds in the UK, but that seems a bit much.

I think the FS forum is my best bet, buy it over a few months.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> replaced orange xiggy with a tri-cool, now all the fans are nice n quiet antec
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/9733/img4448.jpg



I love the built in controller on the antecs, and they flow nice when cranked too!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2009)

today, i have installed two of this enermax babys on the Rad from Paulieg/Bogmali.
they pack hell of a punch. its at 1500rpm, with 19 dba at max. but its power should equal a 2500rpm easily... it also got twice the pressure of a normal fan, 1400 mm h20. 70cfm or 120 m3/h are nice specs,too

i love them^^ even if theyre expensive

EDIT: only fan i know with removable blades, and magnetic bearing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> today, i have installed two of this enermax babys on the Rad from Paulieg/Bogmali.
> they pack hell of a punch. its at 1500rpm, with 19 dba at max. but its power should equal a 2500rpm easily... it also got twice the pressure of a normal fan, 1400 mm h20. 70cfm or 120 m3/h are nice specs,too
> 
> i love them^^ even if theyre expensive
> ...



hey an info on that HDD?  You know if it was sent back to me already?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey an info on that HDD?  You know if it was sent back to me already?



it should have been sent on last wednesday, but no info thru track and trace... so far we must wait,i believe


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> mmm...teh sexiness...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090820/DSC00162.jpg
> 
> ...



Sexiest case eva.. has everything one can dream of


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Sexiest case eva.. has everything one can dream of



hey Peet, would you mind posting a pic of the backside of it.  JUst curious to see what you got to work with back there


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090912/25.jpg



I think I'm getting me one of those cases soon! 

Are they out yet?


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I'm getting me one of those cases soon!
> 
> Are they out yet?



been out for a few weeks in the uk now i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> been out for a few weeks in the uk now i think



I need them to be out in the "US"


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001

Still says the 25th.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't like it... *Runs away*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139001
> 
> Still says the 25th.



just saw some of the pics on the egg.  I think Corsair really designed a heck of a case.  You were right when you said this case better suites you, it just has everything to make your life easier.  THe cable management holes all over the place, but yet don't look bad when not in use.  The removeable back plate on the tray for HS installation.  UGH!  i want one now.  Dammit peet!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

How many cases can you hide an IDE ribbon in, this one


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

I looked at this case for my current build but decided to get a cheap full tower sunbeam and mod the crap out of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> How many cases can you hide an IDE ribbon in, this one



Dude, is it connected to the mobo, I just realized this 



pantherx12 said:


> I looked at this case for my current build but decided to get a cheap full tower sunbeam and mod the crap out of it


got a log or something, should be interesting to see


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah I have an old IDE drive I do the reviews with. It is in fact connected.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah I have an old IDE drive I do the reviews with. It is in fact connected.



not to the mobo 

I honestly don't see where


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

its connected to the IDE HDD at the bottom, run around the back and connects to the board. That is the review build image. I swapped out parts to put my DFI in there.



Look closely behind the right side of the graphics card. Other end goes to the drive at the very bottom


----------



## ty_ger (Sep 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I added x4 120mm fans since my last pics. I love those Xigmatek Fans.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/c3.jpg



Wow, look at that kinked hose!  Are you even getting any flow?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> its connected to the IDE HDD at the bottom, run around the back and connects to the board. That is the review build image. I swapped out parts to put my DFI in there.
> 
> View attachment 28470
> 
> Look closely behind the right side of the graphics card. Other end goes to the drive at the very bottom




On the DFI I just don't see where it is connected on the board   Let me look again

Or there is no IDE cable in the DFI?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> got a log or something, should be interesting to see



Not yet, I'll be getting a dremel on the 25th so will start one around that time.

Although there won't be any parts going in the system til christmas time ha ha, I could perhaps use a few bits and bobs I have laying around to show things of a bit mind : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Not yet, I'll be getting a dremel on the 25th so will start one around that time.
> 
> Although there won't be any parts going in the system til christmas time ha ha, I could perhaps use a few bits and bobs I have laying around to show things of a bit mind : ]



cool, make sure you link me to it


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> On the DFI I just don't see where it is connected on the board   Let me look again
> 
> Or there is no IDE cable in the DFI?



look a couple posts above(#3625)...its connected on my foxconn for review purposes. The DFI build is fully SATA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> look a couple posts above(#3625)...its connected on my foxconn for review purposes. The DFI build is fully SATA.



  I just got confused when I asked for the shot of the backside, I thought that was the DFI also.  Stupid me, I didnt notice also that in that picture you can see the backside of the board, the color matches the Foxconn not the DFI board.  Silly me!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry, but its sort of a PITA to get an image of the DFI...poor lighting in my room. I would have to drag it to the basement for good lighting. So I tried to make it easy with the shots I had on hand

Sorry for all teh confusion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry, but its sort of a PITA to get an image of the DFI...poor lighting in my room. I would have to drag it to the basement for good lighting. So I tried to make it easy with the shots I had on hand
> 
> Sorry for all teh confusion



No bro, no worries.  Thanks a lot for the pics and the info


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, make sure you link me to it



Will do!

this is the case I'll be working with

Sunbeam Transformer.







At the moment planed mods are.

Change top exhaust to 3x120mm exhaust, this will be for when I eventually go water cooling.
Will be using these fan covers on all 120mm openings





Will possibly change the side fans to 120mm aswell although this is dependant on whether I can keep the flow of the side panel design.

Cable managment, this case is AWFUL for it, will be cutting a lot of holes in the back panel, how ever what little cable management there is is all hidden away under cages etc so if I use a combination of stock and my own I could have nigh on completely hidden cables.

120mm input fan in 5.25 bay using scyth kama bay, will need to mod the bottom of the door to allow air flow. (this will be hidden when the door is shut)
120mm input fan in the floor to help give the graphics cards some air.

Remove all stock built in grills for better air flow, especially around the HDD cage area.

Holes at the back of the HDD area so I can reverse mount the HDDs ( mmm no cables)

And these two are only maybes.

Reduce HDD cage from 6 to 3 cages in order to be able to fit large graphics cards in ( the case is tall but not very wide)

Paint interior black, Now I'm shit at spray painting so I'd only do this if I can find a shop that will do this for me!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet, that case looks toooooooo spacious to me... lol. I'd stick some more stuff in to fill up the massive gaps 

3dsage, what's with the massive kink? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

I have plans, just need to get everything together first. And all that space makes swapping out stuff for testing a breeze. Even when the plans go through with water, I plan to still keep the looks as minimal as possible, leaving that open feel.

@ Panther, good luck bro. Sounds like an ambitious quest. There are alot of us on TPU who tinker in the art of case modding, most way better than me. Just get the right tools and take your time. Same with the painting, it isnt that hard. Just drop in over here...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727 and ask away, the fellas that keep sharp eyes on that thread are both well informed, and extremely helpful. Dont be afraid to ask


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Heh Cheers Sneeky!


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 13, 2009)

ty_ger said:


> Wow, look at that kinked hose!  Are you even getting any flow?



No flow at all my CPU @ 3.8GHZ (1.3V) and NB(1.45V) are frying at at less than 45C under load 

Thats 1/2" hose, its kinked less than half the width of the tubing at 2 spots. Either way my NB block tapers down to 1/4" tubing, so my loop is  bottleneckd regardless.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry, but its sort of a PITA to get an image of the DFI...poor lighting in my room. I would have to drag it to the basement for good lighting. So I tried to make it easy with the shots I had on hand
> 
> Sorry for all teh confusion



You better put water in it bro! With that much space... It would be a crime not to!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Will do!
> 
> this is the case I'll be working with
> 
> ...



I have that same case, and I think its too much for modding.  I've already cut out a bunch from the front intake and rear, but it's just not what I want.  

I will say the 80mm fans do bring the CFM.  They can whirl up a storm.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 13, 2009)

We'll see : ]

the 80mm fans can move alot of air, but they're damn near deafening!

When I tested the case I had them running at half speed


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, here it is.  It's not a real rager like most of the ones posted, but it's my first real build and I'm pretty happy with it (it seems like I should call it a her.)  Okay, I guess she's a real good girl.  It's the first computer I have ever had that I can play games at or near their highest settings, although now I don't play them as much as I used to because I'm dicking off messing with it.  No real hardcore mods as of yet, simple stuff like painting all my thumbscrews and modding my motherboard so I could rotate my cooler to exhaust out the back.  I just got the monitor last week, but to tell you the truth I was more excited to get my sleeving kit and the nifty little drawer to store my camera/iPod cables in.  That's just sick.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks pretty clean 
You have a lot of room in that case~


----------



## ASRockIQ (Sep 15, 2009)

can we see the other side of the case TeeHee  always nice to see what users have done with all the spare cables 

nice cable management btw man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice case Alex   Just like a Antec 900


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's like the 900's identical twin that decided to get plastic surgery that was a success.

Nice looking case, loving the draw for your bits and bobs! I need one of those.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It's like the 900's identical twin that decided to get plastic surgery that was a success.
> 
> Nice looking case, loving the draw for your bits and bobs! I need one of those.



Unless I'm going crazy, it also has a side intake fan on the panel.   Which the antec 900 lacks .


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the posts fellas.  I'm using the mATX board because originally I was going to put all of my components into a hand me down Lian Li v351, nice case but way to small for what I eventually want.  Next on my list: new RAM, HDD, ATX board, and a 2nd video card.

And yea, the back of my case looks like duke.  After sleeving my misc. cables this weekend I had my wife push the side panel forward while I held the top and bottom of the panel into its slots, which was a lot easier because usually I use both hands and my forehead.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks for the posts fellas.  I'm using the mATX board because originally I was going to put all of my components into a hand me down Lian Li v351, nice case but way to small for what I eventually want.  Next on my list: new RAM, HDD, ATX board, and a 2nd video card.
> 
> And yea, the back of my case looks like duke.  After sleeving my misc. cables this weekend I had my wife push the side panel forward while I held the top and bottom of the panel into its slots, which was a lot easier because usually I use both hands and my forehead.



"forehead"


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Unless I'm going crazy, it also has a side intake fan on the panel.   Which the antec 900 lacks .




900's have a space for a 120mm fan, I've got one on the computer next to me  :]

How ever that looks like a 140mm fan so its better anyway heh, also noticed it has space for a floor fan.

How much did that case cost you? @ case owner


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 900's have a space for a 120mm fan, I've got one on the computer next to me  :]
> 
> How ever that looks like a 140mm fan so its better anyway heh, also noticed it has space for a floor fan.
> 
> How much did that case cost you? @ case owner



All I know is that antec 900's hav great airflow


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 900's have a space for a 120mm fan, I've got one on the computer next to me  :]
> 
> How ever that looks like a 140mm fan so its better anyway heh, also noticed it has space for a floor fan.
> 
> How much did that case cost you? @ case owner



Actually it is a 230mm side fan.  2 140mm fans in front, another 230mm exhaust on top, and a 120mm rear exhaust.  Despite all these fans its pretty quiet.

I got it for $90 USD from the egg, after a $40 rebate, and now I see that it is on sale for $70 after rebate.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn that's a bargain! good find.

Chicken patty, I'm going to have to agree with you there, keeps everything nicely cooled B-)

I may look out for that case next time I do a build, I love black interiors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Damn that's a bargain! good find.
> 
> Chicken patty, I'm going to have to agree with you there, keeps everything nicely cooled B-)
> 
> I may look out for that case next time I do a build, I love black interiors.



the antec 900 I Had didn't have a black interior?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 15, 2009)

Ooh, NZXT just scored points with me!

The shop I bought my Rogue case at said they couldn't replace my sidepanel (screw thread was all garbled) but I just received an email from NZXT whether I could send them a copy of my invoice and a shipping address...

That reminds me, I never even took pictures of my new build... *goes searching for batteries*


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> the antec 900 I Had didn't have a black interior?



I was talking about the other case sorry man, My grammar and sentence structures are terrible ha ah I can be pretty hard to follow.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is what my PC looks like atm. I never use my side panel and yes, it is due for a cleaning.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice, the more fans the better.  I live down a dirt road, so dust is always present.  My computer is the only dusting I do, which makes the wife mad.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Nice, the more fans the better.  I live down a dirt road, so dust is always present.  My computer is the only dusting I do, which makes the wife mad.



 Yeah. It really keeps my temps down. And I'm thinking of moving the rear fan elsewhere or 
towards the front under my dvd drive, cuz that V1 at full speed really moves that air 

Also need to reapply thermal paste as well to my components, so it's gonna be a pretty crazy weekend for me.

2 Other pics over here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1553410&postcount=25
And I'm surprised that my HTC Touch Pro has that resolution in pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I was talking about the other case sorry man, My grammar and sentence structures are terrible ha ah I can be pretty hard to follow.



It's ok bro.  Yeah that case seems like a nice alternative to the 900 and the black interior makes it a Bette. Option for us black case lovers


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

To be politically correct we have to refer to them as "stealth" cases heh.



Probably should of shut the side panel properly.






My mother likes lights ( her computer) I'm getting it blue led feet next ha ha.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's ok bro.  Yeah that case seems like a nice alternative to the 900 and the black interior makes it a Bette. Option for us black case lovers



Oooo Bette!  She is so much hotter that Veronica!

Panther:  Can you really get LED feet?


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> To be politically correct we have to refer to them as "stealth" cases heh.



What does "stealth" case mean?

*If it means black, you can just say black. The word black describes a color, or lack thereof. I'm pretty sure black people don't mind being called black. Even though they are brown. I've been called white, even though my skin is clearly a tan or khaki color. Political correctness is not required on this forum as far as I know. Don't be afraid to use the b word.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 15, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Panther:  Can you really get LED feet?



I know I'm not panther  but, yes you can


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> What does "stealth" case mean?
> 
> *If it means black, you can just say black. The word black describes a color, or lack thereof. I'm pretty sure black people don't mind being called black. Even though they are brown. I've been called white, even though my skin is clearly a tan or khaki color. Political correctness is not required on this forum as far as I know. Don't be afraid to use the b word.



I know man I was being silly , you can't say black bags in work places in the UK or sing bah bah black sheep D:


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 16, 2009)

I had been looking for a cheap case to put my old system in, for months it had been running exposed on the desk! But it is impossible to find old cheap cases in this town grrrrrrrrr. So I finally found one online, paid $4 for it, and here it is. Not pretty I know, but this computer is shit, it's old, slow, noisy and I'm over it. I hardly even use it now that I have just clocked FarCry again (not a big gamer).


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2009)

$4 is a heck of a deal.  That is what a good microbrew costs at a bar around here.  Looks like there isn't an inch to spare in the whole case, but you made it work well.  What is that graphics card with the fancy zalman like cooler on it?


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 16, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> $4 is a heck of a deal.  That is what a good microbrew costs at a bar around here.  Looks like there isn't an inch to spare in the whole case, but you made it work well.  What is that graphics card with the fancy zalman like cooler on it?



That's my Radeon 9800SE with the Thermaltake Golden Orb Slot-1 CPU cooler modded to fit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

, nice job on the HS modding


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2009)

That is totally bitchin'


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2009)

Been awhile since I've posted pix... Setup has changed alot as well in the meantime 






Finally a case I can put on the left hand side of the desk... Makes it alot more comfortable layout wise.






Sleek and dark, with a nice hint of blue, this is how I like my cases 






Looks pretty decent with the lights out I must say


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

that looks pretty good man


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

Intresting looking!

Not sure if I'm fan, to wide for me I prefer tall or very wide to you can have your monitor above.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Can those rogues take ATX boards or is it solely mATX?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2009)

According to the specs is M-atx only.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

snap. if I ever go mATX, this looks tasty. Whats cooling like with it Thrackan?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> snap. if I ever go mATX, this looks tasty. Whats cooling like with it Thrackan?



Not comparable to my previous setup... But my PII X3 720 stays rather cool.
These guys already incorporated the windtunnel effect I want to make into my mini-itx build. Basically the air gets sucked in and pushed out through the sidepanels. Only thing is I'm waiting on a replacement for the left sidepanel since the screw threads were garbled, which means I couldn't mount a fan even if I wanted to.
The GFX, which is on the left side, gets a little warmer than it used to, but I used to have a fan blowing directly on it.

Now this case has a lot more room than I thought, and it could be even more roomy if they made a couple of tweaks to the layout. If I ever get brave enough I'll be sure to mod it.

Biggest downside is, though the entire case is pretty sturdy, thick aluminum, the top lid is fricking flimsy.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 17, 2009)

Added some better fans since the last time I posted the station up


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 17, 2009)

Yaay, made some more changes to my rig. Installed a 12" blue CC on the mobo tray, 12" UV on the bottom, 4" blue on the bottom, and another 4" blue in the drive bays. Instead of trying to mod it myself, I picked up the windowed side panel off Newegg, which is killer. Have a look
















Didn't put a whole lot of effort into the pics, the camera was having a hard time with the blueness


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 17, 2009)

ooo purty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Added some better fans since the last time I posted the station up
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090917/tt850w_17.jpg



love your tech station dude, you built that right?



Soylent Joe said:


> Yaay, made some more changes to my rig. Installed a 12" blue CC on the mobo tray, 12" UV on the bottom, 4" blue on the bottom, and another 4" blue in the drive bays. Instead of trying to mod it myself, I picked up the windowed side panel off Newegg, which is killer. Have a look
> 
> http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr246/Meatwad_CP/apcp.jpg
> 
> ...




Looking good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> love your tech station dude, you built that right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got a secret benchstation in the workings since a week ;-)
when its ready it should be wine red, the wood dyed mahagoni brown and its edges carmine red. the whole array sits on aluminum rods.
my goal is, to make it as much precious, and bought-looking, as i can, with only garbage wood+material and very few electronic tools, that are younger than 10 years... im mostly tied to manual work, plus i hate wood, but dont have the equipment to work with metal harder than aluminium atm.

pics to follow, it should be the lightweight cousin of my 30 pounds benchcase


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i got a secret benchstation in the workings since a week ;-)
> when its ready it should be wine red, the wood dyed mahagoni brown and its edges carmine red. the whole array sits on aluminum rods.
> my goal is, to make it as much precious, and bought-looking, as i can, with only garbage wood+material and very few electronic tools, that are younger than 10 years... im mostly tied to manual work, plus i hate wood, but dont have the equipment to work with metal harder than aluminium atm.
> 
> pics to follow, it should be the lightweight cousin of my 30 pounds benchcase



Looking forward to it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking forward to it



the paint must be years old, i had to remove 1 cm thick crusts on it... so it takes long to dry. how much times do you want me to sand it?^^ its been sanded 2 times already, but its not perfectly flat... this will dedicate the time it will take to complete the case.im also open to cheap tips to better its lookings and functionality


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

After your paint is completely dry you could spray it with a can of satin laquer.   Adds a nice soft sheen to the finish and helps protect it.  You could also spray 3+ coats of it to make it feel smooth to cut down on your sanding.

@ Soylent Joe:  Really like the looks of your case.  For some reason it reminds me of a Cylon from the original Battlestar Gallactica.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> After your paint is completely dry you could spray it with a can of satin laquer.   Adds a nice soft sheen to the finish and helps protect it.  You could also spray 3+ coats of it to make it feel smooth to cut down on your sanding.
> 
> @ Soylent Joe:  Really like the looks of your case.  For some reason it reminds me of a Cylon from the original Battlestar Gallactica.



liquid plastic... this is what i searched for... hope i can pick up a can here in good,ol germany. other cool things like zapon laquer are fordbidden meanwhile, i emptyed a 5 year old can a few weeks ago, and that was it. got a relatively flat surface with 2-3 layers.

which grit should i choose between 350-1000 for sanding? personal experiences?

i also find its not looking like an original cylone, werent these shiny silver, and had red (barlike?) eyes?

(my compliment, you perfectly fit you signature background. like you were made for walking the pond to catch all its fish)


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually sand bare wood starting at 150 and ending at 220.  Then I use either a wood conditioner for stains or sanding sealer for paint.  This fills the open cells of the wood grain so finish coats go on more evenly.  Between coats of finish I like to use a 350 grit sanding sponge, then use compressed air and a tack cloth to remove any residue.

If none of the good polys or laquers are available, water based poly is a good alternative.  It doesn't amber like oil base and dries really hard.  Or there is also Triewiellers (sp? or any other brand of) hard wax that after 6 - 10 coats adds a depth that can't be reached with traditional finishes.  

I think Soylent's case reminded of Cylons because when they were in their ships they were bathed in a bluish light.

Thanks for the compliment on my mug shot.  I try to spend a  lot of time floating the rivers this time of year catching lunker trout.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 18, 2009)

woah, thanks, thats a lot of useful info,i really need that at moment, my boss at work, a polish restauration master, sometimes has strange opinions about the beauty of objects... if a piece of metal is stained, when its really old, he calls it "Patina" and is very unhappy if i destroy it with a grinder,using a steel brush he somehow find it more elegant than newly bought things

i will see what i can find, there should be something useful to make the surface more even

ah,sorry i dont remember that good anymore... i was 12 or so, i saw it the last time

sadly im not the naturist guy,tho i prefer to live in a small city with lots of parks, and parts of relatively untouched nature . i always tried, but i get cold feelings when thinking about sleeping in a tent . my Respect to you


----------



## Reventon (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll put up some pictures of my case and everything once I find the USB cord for my camera


----------



## Onderon (Sep 18, 2009)

this is my case for the moment sorry for the crappy phone pics but that's all i have for now,






Sorry dont mind that little black cable those are the headphones jejej just saw those now 
Yeahh green love green, and in a country that all you can find are crappy blue fans, i've found some green coolermaster fans for 15$ each just love that greeen glow no need for cold cathodes jejejeje
The blue glow it's my OCZ PSU as i only had 3 month warranty here thinking of finding a 120 green fan to stuck in there 






A led monster prototype






Tested just see how much they glow jajaja green lantern FTW






my crappy cable management as you can see no space on the back side of the motherboard it's just too close to the other door






and that wood and black its my table that i did myself not too great but i like it if you like i can post some pics of it


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

Onderon said:


> my crappy cable management as you can see no space on the back side of the motherboard it's just too close to the other door



Backside cable management doesn't look to crappy to me.  The back of my case looks like that, if not worse.  Having more room behind the motherboard just means more room to leave stuff strewn about.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 18, 2009)

onderon im realy liking that led prototype thing, you can do some realy kwl stuff with that


----------



## kylzer (Sep 18, 2009)

*before*





*After*


----------



## Onderon (Sep 18, 2009)

yes i know im thinking of putting some behind the mb so it shows a glow on the sides and strategically putting some leds on the case so it lights unifomly, i could use some cathodes and go the easy way but preffer to make the leds myself and i think i would look better because leds are way easier to hide.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

kylzer said:


> http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn237/kylzer/100_0395.jpg


Looks great, could we have some more pics?


----------



## kylzer (Sep 18, 2009)

Updated ^_^


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice looking rig kylzer.  Where is your ATA cable, or did you remove it for the pics?  Mine is the ugliest cable in my case, and I wish there was some other option to get rid of it or hide it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

@ Mylar,

very well done dude, god job with the cable management


----------



## kylzer (Sep 18, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Nice looking rig kylzer.  Where is your ATA cable, or did you remove it for the pics?  Mine is the ugliest cable in my case, and I wish there was some other option to get rid of it or hide it.



IDE i guess you mean ?

na i don't use any IDE HD or ODs anyway more.

But if you didn't mean that then everything is behind the motherboard or HDDs trays


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2009)

Currently, my PC looks like it threw up all over my desk. I dare not take a picture of it in its awful and embarrassing state.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Currently, my PC looks like it threw up all over my desk. I dare not take a picture of it in its awful and embarrassing state.



Dude come on toss are the best, when I get home i'm posting pictures of mine which is outside of the case too


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

kylzer said:


> IDE i guess you mean ?
> 
> na i don't use any IDE HD or ODs anyway more.
> 
> But if you didn't mean that then everything is behind the motherboard or HDDs trays



Ya, sorry, my IDE's brand model number specs them as an ATA.  You don't use any optical drives?  Anyway, might be a retarded question, but can you get optical drives that run on SATA?  Wow, that would be stupendous.


----------



## Onderon (Sep 18, 2009)

yes there are now drives that are sata but its mainly stetical and because the sata cable it's thinner because theres no improvement in performance, i need to change mine, even if i have with a rounded ide it's just a paint to hide it.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup, it's the size and stiffness of the IDE that drives me nuts.  A SATA cable is easy to hide, and doesn't look nearly as tacky even out in the open.


----------



## Onderon (Sep 19, 2009)

yes but i still remember my firt P1 and each time i opened it to clean it looked strangely clean and unclustered jajajaja now mi C2Q looks like a mess of cables. well GPUs didnt need power and PSU didnt come with some many cables so those could be some reasons for that.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 19, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Ya, sorry, my IDE's brand model number specs them as an ATA.  You don't use any optical drives?  Anyway, might be a retarded question, but can you get optical drives that run on SATA?  Wow, that would be stupendous.



Yeah everything sata theses makes things a bit more simple.


----------



## Azma (Sep 20, 2009)

Little update too the Bigtower case Painted the case back with red stripes


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2009)

Stripes look nice, good job with the masking tape.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

black and red is looking very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is my i7 rig as of now and my room.  In view are both of my computers.  The fan was facing the i7 rig during a bench session I was having today.  I'll provide a link below to my best runs of the day.











LINK TO RUNS

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1559455&postcount=6517


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn, that sure is cool.  I imagine that you have air conditioning being in FL, does the fan help that much?  Spotless work station as well.  Looks squeaky clean.  Maybe we could start a collection for a picture you could hang on the wall?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, that sure is cool.  I imagine that you have air conditioning being in FL, does the fan help that much?  Spotless work station as well.  Looks squeaky clean.  Maybe we could start a collection for a picture you could hang on the wall?



Yeah a/c was on, but both rigs under load, the room gets hot so I placed the fan  blowing all over the components.  Videa card made the most benefit of it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

ah, CP very spartanic, only a place for you and your rigs, so theres no other stuff occupying you

i like it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, CP very spartanic, only a place for you and your rigs, so theres no other stuff occupying you
> 
> i like it!



that's my own little world.  When I bench, now thanks to the iphone I just connect my system to it and jam away while benching/overclocking   I love my room!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that's my own little world.  When I bench, now thanks to the iphone I just connect my system to it and jam away while benching/overclocking   I love my room!



do you mean, there is an app to remote admin your rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do you mean, there is an app to remote admin your rig?



No.  I meant I connected my speaker system to the phone via the cable, and listened to the music on the phone.

Now that I remember there is an iPhone app to remote control your computer by the phone.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

music is always good at overclocking, when the rig crashes and brutal speedcore soundloops, you will surely know there was something wrong 

your method surely has its advantages


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> music is always good at overclocking, when the rig crashes and brutal speedcore soundloops, you will surely know there was something wrong
> 
> your method surely has its advantages



Well the music comes from the phone not from the computer


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the music comes from the phone not from the computer



as i said, your method runs, even if it crashes, but you wont recognize a freeze so easily, as when you were listen to it from the computer


----------



## Onderon (Sep 20, 2009)

update guys my brother came yesterday from his trip to portugal and although he didn't brought me a hs he brought me a WD caviar green of 1TB gona post some pics later it's really heavy that hard drive.

Edit: velvet you could be right, like fine tuning and engine. But jajajaja i think by the time now each of us know what fails wen we try overcloacks almost by sense.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Chicken Patty whats your load temps on the i7 ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as i said, your method runs, even if it crashes, but you wont recognize a freeze so easily, as when you were listen to it from the computer



I've had that happen, I'm downstairs and I here a sudden remix of the song playing    I just go to myself "FUCK"   



kylzer said:


> Hey Chicken Patty whats your load temps on the i7 ?



24/7 crunching at 95%






these settings:  I'm sure I can bring vcore down a bit, but too lazy to do it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

dont make me cry... my phenom needs at least 1.52 for 4ghz, not even full linpack stable... and isnt allowed to have more than 65 degrees

im on about 40-46 degrees load depending on ambient,have everything heavily aircooled ... but this piece of shit produces rtkhdaud.sys BSOD´s, and freezes... im on 3.87 rockstable (beside the occasional freeze), on 3.9 it starts to bug heavily after some hours. i kinda wanna destroy this bitch with a hammer, to show her whos the master. but i cant afford that. any help,guys?


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 20, 2009)

nice OC chicken. Looking very good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont make me cry... my phenom needs at least 1.52 for 4ghz, not even full linpack stable... and isnt allowed to have more than 65 degrees
> 
> im on about 40-46 degrees load depending on ambient,have everything heavily aircooled ... but this piece of shit produces rtkhdaud.sys BSOD´s, and freezes... im on 3.87 rockstable (beside the occasional freeze), on 3.9 it starts to bug heavily after some hours. i kinda wanna destroy this bitch with a hammer, to show her whos the master. but i cant afford that. any help,guys?



No, no hammer, you can give it to me, I'll fix it.  But if I fix it I keep it  



BrooksyX said:


> nice OC chicken. Looking very good.



Thanks bro.  Like I said, I know I can bring down vcore because I did 4.62 Ghz @ 1.388v.  Last time I ran 4.3 GHz I ran it at 1.292v, but that was last time, this time around I set voltages differently, obviously I didn't get vcore right


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, no hammer, you can give it to me, I'll fix it.  But if I fix it I keep it



lol, stop the shameful talking, and help me clock this Hoe,please! 
it needs to be grilled to 5ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol, stop the shameful talking, and help me clock this Hoe,please!
> it needs to be grilled to 5ghz



5ghz?  Got some DICE


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

i bet even dice wont run much more than 4.5 on this sucker, just to enerve me
i will pump up to 1.6 today, i believe, because i cant figure out why it crashes... no one even knews this BSOD, when most of the people use exactly this onboard realtek stuff:shadedshu

makes me mad,man! you ever had such problems?

EDIT: i will start to dice, when i have enough hardware to burn a board a week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i bet even dice wont run much more than 4.5 on this sucker, just to enerve me
> i will pump up to 1.6 today, i believe, because i cant figure out why it crashes... no one even knews this BSOD, when most of the people use exactly this onboard realtek stuff:shadedshu
> 
> makes me mad,man! you ever had such problems?
> ...



my 940 did 3.8 ghz in a breeze and 4ghz easily but not stable as temps were high, I just validated.  maybe that CPu you have is not a great overclocker.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

it runs on 3.8 1,408volts 24 hours stable, so it should be too bad? youve ever had a chip, that undervolted great, and at a specific low barrier started to eat volts, and to crash just the realtek driver?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it runs on 3.8 1,408volts 24 hours stable, so it should be too bad? youve ever had a chip, that undervolted great, and at a specific low barrier started to eat volts, and to crash just the realtek driver?



naw dude, never had that probelm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2009)

so you see... even the allmighty cdawall never knew what the problem was.
regarding this problem,it seems,only the time can help me, maybe another board

this is one of the reasons, i stopped to believe im professional, which was a big hit for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so you see... even the allmighty cdawall never knew what the problem was.
> regarding this problem,it seems,only the time can help me, maybe another board
> 
> this is one of the reasons, i stopped to believe im professional, which was a big hit for me



we all have problems one way or another dude, don't let it discourage you man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2009)

i have 2 more tries until i completly fail^^. as soon as i can afford it, i need an am3 board 
and a monster rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have 2 more tries until i completly fail^^. as soon as i can afford it, i need an am3 board
> and a monster rad



is that rig watercooled or air cooled?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2009)

see sig, i used thermaltake rads for the 939 build, now i use a swiftech 240(from paulieg/bogmali, thanks for that guys;-)) with push/pull enermax magma fans.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> see sig, i used thermaltake rads for the 939 build, now i use a swiftech 240(from paulieg/bogmali, thanks for that guys;-)) with push/pull enermax magma fans.



what are your temps like now?  Temps shouldn't be wha'ts holding you back


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

Details to the left.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 21, 2009)

That is a pretty fantastic setup.  Clean wire job, top notch components.  Really like the PSU, it looks so nice it should have it's own spot on the desk.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like to put it on the desk, but I need a wider one for it to fit. Plus it would be nice to have a centered chair position and not one offset to the right.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 21, 2009)

Rest is still being unpacked... (2nd monitor, mounts etc...)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> Rest is still being unpacked... (2nd monitor, mounts etc...)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/P9200795.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/P9200796.jpg



get that speaker off your PSU!


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 21, 2009)

Only temporary! Maybe 2 more days


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> Rest is still being unpacked... (2nd monitor, mounts etc...)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/P9200795.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/P9200796.jpg



Looks like cable management may be a real bitch with that case


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 21, 2009)

It's not TOOOOO bad. It would be better without the fans and cross member. Turn the HD cage and your good to go.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what are your temps like now?  Temps shouldn't be wha'ts holding you back



38 degrees max load at night, 42-45 max. load on the day


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 38 degrees max load at night, 42-45 max. load on the day



yeah, your fine, temps are not your issue.  Maybe mobo?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll try and get some updated pics of my computer later (with the new heatsink), but here are some old pics:
















Since these pictures, I have installed a GeminII and I have sleeved the wires for the front panel (very poorly, using old sleeving off of an Enermax Galaxy because it's what I had)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try and get some updated pics of my computer later (with the new heatsink), but here are some old pics:
> http://i28.tinypic.com/24l7t47.jpg
> http://i26.tinypic.com/o70j.jpg
> http://i27.tinypic.com/bjd6k3.jpg
> ...



small form factor builds are the coolest, I've been wanting to do one so bad, not that small though.  Like a MATX, but in a small case


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2009)

This is how things look at the moment






Things that are changing soon, hidden PCI-E power cable ,( more cable management holes) some sort of sleeving for the case panel wires, ocz vendetta 2 cpu cooler, Hidden SATA + molex cables.

Things that are changing over maybe a months time.

More fans, water cooling possibly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> This is how things look at the moment
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG0031-1.jpg
> 
> ...



got for it dude, don't stop till you have it how you want it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, your fine, temps are not your issue.  Maybe mobo?



aahhh... im not sure
it did 384 htt with my a64 and up to 1900ht....so far it was cheap,but overclocked well.

the problem with the 955 is: lacking support. the strongest proc supported is a 945 ES.
the Bios detects the Processor Model 100% correctly, but not its settings. NB and Multi are at 4x all the time, as soon as i enable the custom p-states, the board wont post until i clear the cosmos
with overdrive, i can clock it up,thats all, i can change timings and the ht divider but the nb divider never appears,nor the !3! voltage rgulators work, in bios i only have acess to Chipset voltage,CPU overvolt and ht volt. my crucial ballistix, that work flawlessly in the same board with another proc, wont work with the 955, only the dominators do (even though they clock well and time like shit)

EDIT: enabling ACC produces the same error as enabling the p-states

the proc runs 40 hours stable now on 3.87 1.44, but i cant get more without facing a Realtek BSOD after 10hours+


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just reading "don't stop" triggered Michael Jackson to play in my head XD

That's my intention dude  although I'm already thinking of selling the thing so I can go travelling ( When its all done of course)

Could you post some tips about water cooling on my build thread ? All I know so far is that I want a 360mm rad XD


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> small form factor builds are the coolest, I've been wanting to do one so bad, not that small though.  Like a MATX, but in a small case



Yeah, I like it, it's almost silent, about the size of a toaster, and very fast.  And it even has room for full-size video cards such as the GTS 250, or GTX 260 with a little bit of work and power supply permitting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2009)

The system i built my uncle was a nice small passive system. The Silverstone Sug 4 is able to even fit a 280 in there. Just have to make sure if you go that route that you get a full modular psu.. I can't wait for teh DFI's AMD Blood Iron to get on the market so I can grab it and make a small monster for myself.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 21, 2009)

my pc now im at uni, supprisignly i get great temps under there an the hot pipe for the radiator is there to


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great looking speakers man!

what are they?

What amp is that also?


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha cheers man that is a very very old pioneer set. I has a seperate vynl player, radio reciever and tape deck that get powered by the actual amp too. The model number on it says SA-520. i got them of my uncle and am loving it the bass makes your chest rumble in the flat downstairs lol, great at party's these


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to have a set of Chinese OEM speakers that were chest rumblers, sold them though as I needed the pennies and one of my friends had always wanted a set but all stock has gone.

30 inch tall or something crazy.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha sounds great, i love the sound quality of speakers like that id take up a set like this then a surround sound you see everyone with any day


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

just took my pc out of my ft01 so i could sell it.

bench/toy rig on the left and main/net rig on the right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

that is indeed a lovely setup 


I've kinda lost the passion for cases lately.  Sucks cuz I have to pretty bad ass cases laying around now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 21, 2009)

im trying to get a lian li pc-x500 for my main rig.

its small as hell but still holds plenty of hardware.

im also selling my main rig to build a p55 setup. 

i'll soon be running a gb p55 ud4p + i5 750 + 4gb blue tracers in main rig with a different psu.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2009)

Once i get some more black zip ties i can clean it up a bit more.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you use Erocker's advice and Velcro the SSD to the case?


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2009)

Nah, look at picture 3. You can see where i screwed it to the case.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 21, 2009)

dude thats some good cm there. have you extended cables? im just wonderin wat all them extra 'electronic bits' are lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2009)

Its a power distro. One molex for 6 case fans. Just look at where all the power cables go and you can see how it works well. CM will be better once i get around to it with the neccesary materials.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so you see... even the allmighty cdawall never knew what the problem was.
> regarding this problem,it seems,only the time can help me, maybe another board
> 
> this is one of the reasons, i stopped to believe im professional, which was a big hit for me


I think it is infact the board 

I think it IS the board. I know my board hates voltage being much over 1.4v on a quad or 1.56v on a dual. So maybe it is time to get a better board or see if you can rig something to cool the power phase (mosfets,caps,coils,chokes) that helped stability on mine alot for high voltage suicide runs


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

whats with the 2nd fan


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats with the 2nd fan



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103392

Cools my Chipset & Memory


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103392
> 
> Cools my Chipset & Memory



thats like what i used to have on all of my rigs... btw i got the older board of yours (M2A)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

I am a fan of that mod


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it is infact the board
> 
> I think it IS the board. I know my board hates voltage being much over 1.4v on a quad or 1.56v on a dual. So maybe it is time to get a better board or see if you can rig something to cool the power phase (mosfets,caps,coils,chokes) that helped stability on mine alot for high voltage suicide runs



i have sticked an old halfed chipset+mosfet cooler (mosfet part,copper,very thin ;-)) on top of all mosfets, the coils,chokes etc are cooled by several case fans... board temperature seems fine even under 48 hours load, it never exceeded 24 degrees. if the mosfets overheat, you will recognize that, from the fact, that everything is cool, except the mainboard sensor. had that prob with the old ramsinks i used. yeah, i planned an am3 board either.... my dominators suck major donkey balls on everything beside clocking stable at 1250  with 6-6-6-18-26 timing. i will try ddr3, i think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i have sticked an old halfed chipset+mosfet cooler (mosfet part,copper,very thin ;-)) on top of all mosfets, the coils,chokes etc are cooled by several case fans... board temperature seems fine even under 48 hours load, it never exceeded 24 degrees. if the mosfets overheat, you will recognize that, from the fact, that everything is cool, except the mainboard sensor. had that prob with the old ramsinks i used. yeah, i planned an am3 board either.... my dominators suck major donkey balls on everything beside clocking stable at 1250  with 6-6-6-18-26 timing. i will try ddr3, i think



maybe it is just the board uses cheap components in its power phase and can't handle it.That is why i so badly want this board to be out of my main rig and into a 24/7 cruncher.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

youve read my mind. i just dont know if i will put the 5000+ or the A2 255 in


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

And how about your Closet ATM:


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/P9230799.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/P9230801.jpg
> 
> ...




"Hmmm what hardware do I wear today?"


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

HAHA Exactly. I go through this jungle everyday I go to work. (I love it though)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's my second rig:











You can barely see the 4670 up in there...






The ABSOLUTE WORST PSU placement I've ever dealt in my life.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

I love how you caught the heatsink "Peeking out". Had to sneak up on him there else he would have went back to hiding behind the cables


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 24, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> I love how you caught the heatsink "Peeking out". Had to sneak up on him there else he would have went back to hiding behind the cables



He hasn't had much contact with the outside world yet, we're working on it.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> He hasn't had much contact with the outside world yet, we're working on it.



He's maturing a bit. Getting bolder every time that side panel comes off. Like a groundhog poking his head out.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 24, 2009)

Closet ATM xD






The drawers are atrocious >.>


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Closet ATM xD
> 
> http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr246/Meatwad_CP/DSC_0057-1.jpg
> 
> The drawers are atrocious >.>



We need to use some of that wrapping paper to wrap all our old crap up and give it away at christmas time. (Im sure all thats been there along with the wrapping paper since last year )


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 24, 2009)

Redid the loop a bit.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 24, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> We need to use some of that wrapping paper to wrap all our old crap up and give it away at christmas time. (Im sure all thats been there along with the wrapping paper since last year )



Not really, I was a total nub last year this time. I do need to clean out though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2009)

@PP i love how you can't even see the rad when you look at it normal.. wish i could do that with my 300


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 24, 2009)

@ PP Mguire - Nice reflection off your GFX card.  Looks cool.

@ Soylent Joe - Good job with a crappy case.  Also like the pencil sharpener.  What ear buds are those, do you like them?  I have gone through 3 pair in the last 5 weeks.

@ Cybrnook - Really like your monitor placement.  I always find myself leaning into mine and end up with a kinked neck.  Might also try raising mine.  Can you buy peanut butter cups down South that aren't already melted?


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks MT. Yeah I love em up there. Actually made the mounts myself as my monitors had no holes for any. ($20 sears)

And yes, we BETTER be able to get Reese's cup unmelted. I am an addict....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good PP


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2009)

Now I have to get to trying to restore my two HDD's that went kaput on me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

^^^


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol i could switch boards and make mine look like that. Cept the block and tubes.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 24, 2009)

@ Erocker - Damn that's pretty.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont see how that look better


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that is indeed a lovely setup
> 
> 
> I've kinda lost the passion for cases lately.  Sucks cuz I have to pretty bad ass cases laying around now



Same here cp, I'm really liking the ease of access with my tech station, makes things a breeze to tinker with.



Cybrnook said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/P9230799.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/P9230801.jpg
> 
> ...



oooooo, i like the wall mounted monitors! 
P.S. Wear the 9 pin cable, it brings out your eyes. 

Posted these in the i7 oc'ers thread, figured I'd post em here. 
Here is how my setup is looking, soon its bench i5 750 time.











Can't see erockers rig, pics are blocked at work.  I'm sure its stellar. Everyone has some nice looking cases, I need to get another good case. Sold the Ikonik Ra X10, needed funds for 1156 build. I  my tech station though, I might build another one since my i5 750 rig will primarily be for folding only, it will need all the air it can get since it will be at 4.0+ and have two 9600gso's crunching away.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont see how that look better



Because I'm a moderator and my shit is gold!!!  Just kidding. I think yours looks a little better, though it's upside down.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Because I'm a moderator and my shit is gold!!!  Just kidding. I think yours looks a little better, though it's upside down.



I looked at your avatar in the corner of my eyes and I saw a HD5870 


Even though I've seen your avvy millions of times now...


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 24, 2009)

erocker said:


> Because I'm a moderator and my shit is gold!!!  Just kidding. I think yours looks a little better, though it's upside down.



Lol i was kidding. I think its cuase your tubes are black and pretty


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cats like "DO NOT WANT" lmao.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 24, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Cats like "DO NOT WANT" lmao.



lol that made my day


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 24, 2009)

Signature material, right there lmao.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

:


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> :  	http://img.techpowerup.org/090924/do_not_want_trollcat.jpg



no thats more like WTF LIGHT!!!! 

or even just 
BOO!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> no thats more like WTF LIGHT!!!!






back on topic, I'll have some pics tonight of my new tech station   you guys excited to see that or what ?


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> back on topic, I'll have some pics tonight of my new tech station   you guys excited to see that or what ?



ur tech station did u make it yourself an do a log? i remember seen a tpu member do one lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> ur tech station did u make it yourself an do a log? i remember seen a tpu member do one lol



johnny five did one, if thats who you are talking about.

NO i bought this one

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



dammit, pics will be tomorrow, cam is dead.  Charger is not with me


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> ur tech station did u make it yourself an do a log? i remember seen a tpu member do one lol



Yep, cp is right, that would be me. Check out the rig link in my sig for more information. Basically, it was built using parts from Lowes. Oak wood, nylon and rubber washers, L rod's, squad rods, etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yep, cp is right, that would be me. Check out the rig link in my sig for more information. Basically, it was built using parts from Lowes. Oak wood, nylon and rubber washers, L rod's, squad rods, etc.



Thanks for confirming.  It all came out to like $40-50 right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

something fishy going on here....

got my enermax back from rma but thats not what im talking about...

maybe you can tell what im up to...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something fishy going on here....
> 
> got my enermax back from rma but thats not what im talking about...
> 
> ...



Is it that fungus growing over there in the corner?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!

no. 

daptex foam.

we get a terrible draft in the winter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2009)

Claffy board? with full block?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2009)

well not gone yet but soon. gtx260 is gone.

something new will be showing up soon. 2 or maybe even 3.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for confirming.  It all came out to like $40-50 right?



Yep, about $50 including the paint.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 25, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> well not gone yet but soon. gtx260 is gone.
> 
> something new will be showing up soon. 2 or maybe even 3.



Thinkin Ati 5xxx series  ?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 25, 2009)

My hideous mess,  taken with a very bad camera!:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

so fit, you wont tell us, I know. I won't even ask


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

I say something that end in 70 or 50


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I say something that end in 70 or 50



start with a 5??


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> start with a 5??



shhhh 

mine will end with x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> shhhh
> 
> mine will end with x2



only?  mine ends with a x4  


Ok, got the charger a few minutes ago for the cam.  Here are the pics i promised of the tech station.  This weekend, I'm going to put the evercool transformer 4 I got from Paul on this rig, and this Zalman will go to my E6300 cruncher who is getting built right now.  I'm only missing a video card of any kind, just to get it running.  Anybody got something laying around?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> only?  mine ends with a x4
> 
> 
> Ok, got the charger a few minutes ago for the cam.  Here are the pics i promised of the tech station.  This weekend, I'm going to put the evercool transformer 4 I got from Paul on this rig, and this Zalman will go to my E6300 cruncher who is getting built right now.  I'm only missing a video card of any kind, just to get it running.  Anybody got something laying around?
> ...


Those Tracers look familiar D 
don't yo have 4 sticks?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres my DD torture rack














YES I KNOW THEY ARE BLURRY SINCE I DIDNT HAVE MY TRIPOD !


----------



## HammerON (Sep 25, 2009)

Like the rack


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 25, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is it that fungus growing over there in the corner?



 Quick get it before it gets away! 

Boy fits, that vga connector looks all lonely sitting there by itself. I think it needs a friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Those Tracers look familiar D
> don't yo have 4 sticks?



Yeah I do, but I think they are all bad.  everything is fine at first, but a day or two after the rig is running, whether overclocked or not it starts restarting and BSOD's and such.  I run memtest, errors.  I replace it with another stick and its fine for a few days.  I think all four sticks are shot bro


----------



## miloshs (Sep 25, 2009)

@Assassin48

Hey man, can you tell me whats the thickness of the plexi they used for your DD torture rack? Trying to make one for myself, and thought going with 8mm thick, but DD's looks like its 10 or maybe even 12mm?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good cp!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Johnny   it's simple but serves it's purpose really well


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2009)

Large pics are large. Wayyyyy large!


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

miloshs said:


> @Assassin48
> 
> Hey man, can you tell me whats the thickness of the plexi they used for your DD torture rack? Trying to make one for myself, and thought going with 8mm thick, but DD's looks like its 10 or maybe even 12mm?



Yea i just need to find my ruler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> Large pics are large. Wayyyyy large!



Who's picires are too large?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Who's picires are too large?



i think mine 

for some reason i couldnt get tpu to upload the images


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 25, 2009)

Compared to some of the other amazing shoots ive saw of peoples set ups....i SUCK 

But i think you may get the general idea of the setup...pics soon of inside soon i hope 

http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/Capture007.jpg


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2009)

thee neonlightning said:


> Compared to some of the other amazing shoots ive saw of peoples set ups....i SUCK
> 
> But i think you may get the general idea of the setup...pics soon of inside soon i hope
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/Capture007.jpg



hehe nice chair, and that sub is monster


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 25, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> hehe nice chair, and that sub is monster




That chair is a lazyboy !  and the sub...man they said it was big..but seriously ITS HUGE


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 26, 2009)

I  Z5500 sub. How bout dual 15 sub for pc???

Edit:

I decided to copy somebody :shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I do, but I think they are all bad.  everything is fine at first, but a day or two after the rig is running, whether overclocked or not it starts restarting and BSOD's and such.  I run memtest, errors.  I replace it with another stick and its fine for a few days.  I think all four sticks are shot bro


You pushed them to far cp lol!!! Im still using my last two.... and I didnt pick n choose when I sent them to ya .... you need a fan on them bro....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> You pushed them to far cp lol!!! Im still using my last two.... and I didnt pick n choose when I sent them to ya .... you need a fan on them bro....



dude, they were not in use. I had them sitting aside till I got another rig running to use them.  They just stopped working.  I took them off my amd rig working perfectly fine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, they were not in use. I had them sitting aside till I got another rig running to use them.  They just stopped working.  I took them off my amd rig working perfectly fine.



clean the gold connectors with alcohol really good. Thats what i have had to do before and it worked fine.Sometimes not having the really clean causes the problem. it could also be the board. My XMS wouldn't run on my Biostar board stable but runs perfect in my Asus and gigabyte board. I also tested it in my dad's Intel board. So maybe test it in a different rig?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> clean the gold connectors with alcohol really good. Thats what i have had to do before and it worked fine.Sometimes not having the really clean causes the problem. it could also be the board. My XMS wouldn't run on my Biostar board stable but runs perfect in my Asus and gigabyte board. I also tested it in my dad's Intel board. So maybe test it in a different rig?



tested on two boards already, biostar and ABIT.  I'll try the cleaning method.  Just alcohol?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2009)

@ thee neonlightning - Are those holes way left in the 7 ring, or is it just a grainy pic?  Are you trying to blow that silhouette's arm off?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tested on two boards already, biostar and ABIT.  I'll try the cleaning method.  Just alcohol?



yup and a cotton swab (kinda goes without saying)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup and a cotton swab (kinda goes without saying)





Tomorrow i'll be busy.  Taking the e7200 from the tech station and putting it into my TT Element S case.  Then the e6300 cruncher will go on the tech station.  I got two cases im not using, gotta use them 

I'll do the cleaning of the RAM then and see if it works


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tomorrow i'll be busy.  Taking the e7200 from the tech station and putting it into my TT Element S case.  Then the e6300 cruncher will go on the tech station.  I got two cases im not using, gotta use them
> 
> I'll do the cleaning of the RAM then and see if it works



good luck.. have fun and most of all DON'T FORGET PICS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> good luck.. have fun and most of all DON'T FORGET PICS




you got it!


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 26, 2009)

after some major and some more minor changes....my PC atm...


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

Those FlexII's really dont need the water cooling.....my set stay pretty damn cool and thats mainly due to their large (huge?) heatspeaders.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Those FlexII's really dont need the water cooling.....my set stay pretty damn cool and thats mainly due to their large (huge?) heatspeaders.



In the testing I did, heatspreaders dont really do anything other than look good, if you got a cool set, I lend it to cherry picked IC's (congrats BTW). When I did testing, spreaders needed 2.5V to gain anything over naked IC's. Heatspreaders started life as a radio interference blocker, nothing more. Over time they realized people liked the looks, purely a marketing ploy IMHO. A fan placed in there does way more than spreaders could try to do, naked or not!


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> In the testing I did, heatspreaders dont really do anything other than look good, if you got a cool set, I lend it to cherry picked IC's (congrats BTW). When I did testing, spreaders needed 2.5V to gain anything over naked IC's. Heatspreaders started life as a radio interference blocker, nothing more. Over time they realized people liked the looks, purely a marketing ploy IMHO. A fan placed in there does way more than spreaders could try to do, naked or not!



An informative post and a thanks to you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

Your welcome. If they are already on the ram, it will spread the load of heat if say one chip is hotter than the others, it should even em out, but as far as buying them aftermarket, I advise against, unless you got to have the pretty factor. A found 80mm fan in a drawer will do wonders compared to spreaders you are gonna pay for, and we all know we have extras laying about with no uses


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, these FlexII's came with sinks and taking them off wouldn't be the best idea as I think they are bonded to the IC's.

Either way, they look nice and dont need the watercooling...they will get to their limit (1260mhz-ish) well before more aggressive cooling is needed; in this case water is a gimmick as mine with zero airflow over them sit at around 28'C loaded with 18'C~ ambient.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 26, 2009)

THose are bonded, you are correct, and sweet IC's you got there!!!!!


----------



## thee neonlightning (Sep 26, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> @ thee neonlightning - Are those holes way left in the 7 ring, or is it just a grainy pic?  Are you trying to blow that silhouette's arm off?



actually there shots from an M16 and a desert eagle ...when i was in america i stopped by the gunstore  This picture doesnt show very well my shots 
btw i was 16 when i fired these guns !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

my 2nd rig, in a TT Element S case 


the 24 pin is bothering me the way it shows :shadedshu  Gotta fix that


----------



## Azma (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks nice cp  

And here is my mediacenter allmost done, might buy a Radeon 4890 from a friend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks azma 



Dude that thing has so much space it's ridiculous


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

My Rig:








Just because I don't use Windows 7 doesn't mean I can't use the Windows 7 background:




I have the extra PSU cables (molex and PCI-E) shoved between the PSU and the drive cage.  Not really anything else I can do, it's hard to hide cables in such a small case.  I know the cable sleeving for the front panel sucks, it's some of the sleeving off of the Galaxy I used to have and electrical tape.


----------



## Azma (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe I know  The plan was to build a Core i5 system in it  With loads of disks  That didt`n happen So now it is my mediacenter Maby buy some new disk`s sometime =)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool, and i5 should be nice in there .   




Ion, that's looks small man.   Or is I just me.  I've had a few beers that's why i ask


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Cool, and i5 should be nice in there .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is small (about 12"x7"x6.5")
Awesome comp, almost silent, quad is good for WCG


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just wasted half of Saturday transplanting the parts and do the wiring.  Between this and being on call at psych crisis, the weekend is half gone...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Just wasted half of Saturday transplanting the parts and do the wiring.  Between this and being on call at psych crisis, the weekend is half gone...




badass case :rocktout:

now give us some better shots


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> badass case :rocktout:
> 
> now give us some better shots



Love to but my good logitech webcam does not work with window 7 so iphone quality pic only .  Now I need some fan filter and may be a 2.5" digital fan controller.  Anything you would recommend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Love to but my good logitech webcam does not work with window 7 so iphone quality pic only .  Now I need some fan filter and may be a 2.5" digital fan controller.  Anything you would recommend.



2.5"?

Dude you can do a better job with an iphone, come on!  


Anyhow, the case looks badass, has tons of room  and airflow from the looks of it heh?


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 2.5"?
> 
> Dude you can do a better job with an iphone, come on!
> 
> ...



Dude iphone camera sucks.  It is smaller than expected.  Definitely smaller than my Thermaltake Armor.  Only support up to 4 hard drives.  My PSU is large so it sticks out a little bit in the back and I have to remove one hard drive cage to make room for the cable.  Air flow is pretty good considering 4 intakes and 2 exhaust.  The 2 side intakes help cool GPU and sound card.  Now what to do with my TT Armor?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2009)

I call it the "Blackbox". You can see what's inside in the System Specs. Very minimalistic thingie.
I'm just having hard time making it silent. When i managed to silent everything, it turned out that Corsair HX750 is boody noisy and i can't do anything about it (can't rip it apart and check the fan because of the warranty  ). Oh well. It's small but still quite powerful


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a348/rejzor/P8080819.jpg
> 
> I call it the "Blackbox". You can see what's inside in the System Specs. Very minimalistic thingie.
> I'm just having hard time making it silent. When i managed to silent everything, it turned out that Corsair HX750 is boody noisy and i can't do anything about it (can't rip it apart and check the fan because of the warranty  ). Oh well. It's small but still quite powerful



Very nice design...me like the simplistic design...my pc table is full of stuffs.


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Sep 27, 2009)

The lack of stuff RejZoR...it's like looking at modern art!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a348/rejzor/P8080819.jpg
> 
> I call it the "Blackbox". You can see what's inside in the System Specs. Very minimalistic thingie.
> I'm just having hard time making it silent. When i managed to silent everything, it turned out that Corsair HX750 is boody noisy and i can't do anything about it (can't rip it apart and check the fan because of the warranty  ). Oh well. It's small but still quite powerful



How do you like that Noiseblocker? I havn't been able to find many people using them. Probably because they are not really cheap but looks like they have really good noise to airflow ratio. Did you run anything else that you would compare them to that most others would consider quiet?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2009)

Considering they push almost 100m3/h they are really quiet. I'm very happy with BlackSilent XL2 model.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> How do you like that Noiseblocker? I havn't been able to find many people using them. Probably because they are not really cheap but looks like they have really good noise to airflow ratio. Did you run anything else that you would compare them to that most others would consider quiet?



buy you enermax magma. i own both the noiseblocker black silent x2,and these babies....
they do twice the air pressure, and move more air. also they should have 18dba/max


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 27, 2009)

The dB info is usually so biased info i'm not relying too much on it. But indeed i haven't used Magma fans yet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

the most noise they make, is the noise of rushing air... i like them, theyre indeed very quiet for such a fast fan. my noiseblocker is also quiet,but a little louder, in my opinion


----------



## r1rhyder (Sep 27, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Nothing special here, but it's mine.
> I'm too lazy to sleeve.
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5267/nr1u.jpg
> By r1rhyder, shot with DSC-P200 at 2009-05-07





DaMulta said:


> IDK yet.
> 
> I bet it does.....just have not have the chance yet....
> 
> ...





hv43082 said:


> Just wasted half of Saturday transplanting the parts and do the wiring.  Between this and being on call at psych crisis, the weekend is half gone...





Chicken Patty said:


> badass case :rocktout:
> 
> now give us some better shots



Remember this David? Same case, It's the Long LI, LOL. Lian's brother Long designed it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> buy you enermax magma. i own both the noiseblocker black silent x2,and these babies....
> they do twice the air pressure, and move more air. also they should have 18dba/max





RejZoR said:


> The dB info is usually so biased info i'm not relying too much on it. But indeed i haven't used Magma fans yet.





Velvet Wafer said:


> the most noise they make, is the noise of rushing air... i like them, theyre indeed very quiet for such a fast fan. my noiseblocker is also quiet,but a little louder, in my opinion



I've got one of the Enermax Magnetic Barometric 120mm in my dad's pc and that thing is dead silent even with the case sitting on the desk next to you. So, I'd believe the Magma ones are good too. I just would like the NB because you can get them at a higher rpm. I've got one of those Cooler Master Gentle Typhoon like fan. I love it because for a 2000 rpm fan I has no motor noise and the only noise it makes is from the air. I was going to run two when I get my IFX-14, but I've heard that they arn't very good for heat sink coolers and that is why I was looking at the NB because they make such little noise from the video I've heard.

I agree on the db info that is why I asked. I usually will go with a fan from a manufacturer that I've had before since I assume that they use the same way of rating db for all their fans, I have an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 27, 2009)

the magmas are rated 1500 rpm, but do 1700-1800, says everest


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 29, 2009)

My main rig whilst I work on its case my mothers rig and the rig I bought from xazax XD


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like you have a pretty nice workshop going in your room.  I'm assuming your mother's computer is lying on its side so you can install her blue LED feet?

What do you mean by "Self Built" LCD?  I haven't noticed it in previous posts.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh god my room is a state, boxes and screws all over the floor XD

The nice tidy looking area is my parents living room heh.

My parents rig is on its side as the rig from xazax is now their new rig : ]

Ed8t : Self built as in, its actually a few monitors that I took apart to make a Frankenstein monster


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 30, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> How do you like that Noiseblocker? I havn't been able to find many people using them. Probably because they are not really cheap but looks like they have really good noise to airflow ratio. Did you run anything else that you would compare them to that most others would consider quiet?



I completely overlooked this one 

I use two noisblockers, XL2 I believe. They move a "normal" amount of air, not too little but not very much either, and they are almost inaudible to me.
The CoolerMaster standard case fans I have move less air and make a little more sound. The only quieter fans I have are Nexus fans, which move a little less air but are near-zero sound.

On a completely other notice, I just received a replacement sidepanel for my NZXT rogue 
I mentioned earlier in this thread that NZXT customer service was *very* quick in replying to my request, but besides that they have also shipped me a mint, brand new sidepanel without charge, all the way from the US of A!

I sent them an email that this is customer service as it was meant to be  I'm really impressed.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 1, 2009)

Mah rig's overgone a pretty major overhaul in the last couple weeks.  I think this is what she'll look like for awhile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

looks very nice bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 1, 2009)

you have to bolt that pesky PSU down to keep it from running away?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you have to bolt that pesky PSU down to keep it from running away?



 what's wrong with it stretching it's legs every once in a while


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice looking, clean job.  I too was wondering about the medieval looking torture strap around the PSU.  "Bad PSU!  Off to the rack with you!" or:  "How does that feel, a little tight?  Well let me tighten it some more then!  Ha Ha Ha!"

Just took my case out to the shop and gave it a thorough blowing out.  I have an oil/water seperator on my compressor, so no cans needed, infinate air.  Man, I forgot how quiet it is when it's clean.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Very nice looking, clean job.  I too was wondering about the medieval looking torture strap around the PSU.  "Bad PSU!  Off to the rack with you!" or:  "How does that feel, a little tight?  Well let me tighten it some more then!  Ha Ha Ha!"
> 
> Just took my case out to the shop and gave it a thorough blowing out.  I have an oil/water seperator on my compressor, so no cans needed, infinate air.  Man, I forgot how quiet it is when it's clean.



  hahahahahahahaha "let me tighten it some more"


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2009)

That strap is there for excessive overclocking....No matter how hard you beat your PSU for more juice it has to stay there and take it...lol  Honestly I think it might be there for travel as it is a LANcool case, secondly it has to help with any vibrations.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 1, 2009)

My psu was feeling a little fat so it wore a girdle for the pics.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 1, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> My psu was feeling a little fat so it wore a girdle for the pics.



Ah, going "William Shatner" style.  Yup, it looks youthful and slim, now that you mention it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

Taken with crappeh cam. Installed 9600 and rearranged cathodes to improve teh gloowww


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like the glow, I thing cathodes may be next on my list.  I have an old Sapphire 9600Pro I have been staring at wondering if it would help my rig out.  I also have a 4870 installed.  What changes did you notice after the 9600?  Are you just using it for physics?

Also, really like the lamp shade.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 2, 2009)

I built a new computer for my brother, well... new for him.  Anyway about 7 years ago he dropped a grand into his build, I spent about a 150 bucks on the new build. The hardware is old but still out performs the dinosaur he had before. 

*Before:* :shadedshu 




Asus nForce2 mobo, ATI 128mb 64 bit AGP card, Athlon XP 2.0Ghz, 1GB ram, 400w PSU 





*After:* 




Evga nForce4 mobo, Evga 7600GT 256mb 128 bit pci-e card, Athlon 64 X2 2.0Ghz, 3GB ram, 500w PSU  




The 2nd 7600GT is on it's way for SLI


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2009)

I just upgraded from an Athalon 64 x2 this summer, even thought I found it to still be quite capable.  Looks a crap load better after you got ahold of it.  Nice job.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> I really like the glow, I thing cathodes may be next on my list.  I have an old Sapphire 9600Pro I have been staring at wondering if it would help my rig out.  I also have a 4870 installed.  What changes did you notice after the 9600?  Are you just using it for physics?
> 
> Also, really like the lamp shade.



haha, well as of right now, no benefits are being gained from it at all. I got it intending it to be used for 24/7 folding and/or physx, but I've been having a shit time getting it set up and it doesn't help that I'm a tard.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> haha, well as of right now, no benefits are being gained from it at all. I got it intending it to be used for 24/7 folding and/or physx, but I've been having a shit time getting it set up and it doesn't help that I'm a tard.



you tried to remove the card and then install the ATI drivers then add the Nvidia card and install there drivers? Also you have it set in the bios so both PCI-E slots are active?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you tried to remove the card and then install the ATI drivers then add the Nvidia card and install there drivers? Also you have it set in the bios so both PCI-E slots are active?



Oh, I've went through the whole shibang with the help of a few people. I'm just going to put it in my old rig for folding once I can find a molex splitter.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 3, 2009)

out with the old and in with the new.

this thing is BITCHIN fast now.

and FYI

i swapped from the maximus to the p55 without reinstall of vista64. same install from 2.5 years ago.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> something fishy going on here....
> 
> got my enermax back from rma but thats not what im talking about...
> 
> ...



Ugly memory is ugly


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 4, 2009)

And used to be way cheaper than almost anything else and clock just as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Ugly memory is ugly



more respect, these are crucial


----------



## smee (Oct 4, 2009)

I love that tech bench fits!

errr, uh.... xD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet i want to see pics of your rig


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

i will try to get the cam today, so you can see my horrific corner of crunching


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

finally gone the ddr3 route 






now im just waiting for EK to release the 5870 blocks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> out with the old and in with the new.
> 
> this thing is BITCHIN fast now.
> 
> ...



i have taken inspiration from your desk. my selfbuilt benchcase resembles a bit of it. the aluminium rods, for instance


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

just a few pics of my rigs,and my room, sry for the shitty quality, i only got a 5mp handycam atm, i will get the better quality one tomorrow 
my pvc hoses dont like copper residue from drilling. they are a little milky, but the coolant is fine and clear.

EDIT: i will up pics of the benchcase in a few minutes ;-)


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2009)

I like the water pipe for smoking harmless tobacco!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

*cough* *cough* whuuuut?

EDIT: German Handwork.. you like it?^^


----------



## erocker (Oct 4, 2009)

I especially like the radiator. And the pink accents.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

ah the light sucks, its wine red^^ (like my avatar) . but youre right, the underlayer is pure pink. 

the rad was severe work (6hours of sanding and painting, it was crusted in salt,dirt and rust. do you ever saw Alumium rotten to dust? or cooling fins as fine and breakable as pergament? you recognized there is a part missing,at the bottom? i had to cut that away, it was too damaged. but wasnt more than 15%.


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

WOAH!

what rad is that wafer???

made by watercool?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

by renault. its from an espace, but nearly resembles the mora pro. its just a pint weaker,a little wider, and a lot thinner cooling is awesome. from 55 degrees im at 32 degrees within 1 second, with ne 939 cruncher,when the load is taken away after 12 hours+


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

DAMN  i love it!

hmmm "walks down the road with a spanner and screw driver looking for a renault espace"

EDIT: their is one outside!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

computertechy said:


> DAMN  i love it!
> 
> hmmm "walks down the road with a spanner and screw driver looking for a renault espace"
> 
> EDIT: their is one outside!!!



its from a very old renault. if you rob that from a new renault, it will be probably like new. the one i use is like 15 years old ;-) they are installed behind the normal front rad


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

+10 to you sir!

wicked setup!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

the 5850 will be in there, as soon as my retailer stocks it
little more kickass,eh?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just a few pics of my rigs,and my room, sry for the shitty quality, i only got a 5mp handycam atm, i will get the better quality one tomorrow
> my pvc hoses dont like copper residue from drilling. they are a little milky, but the coolant is fine and clear.
> 
> EDIT: i will up pics of the benchcase in a few minutes ;-)



Are those Sennheiser headphones I see wireless? If so how well do they wok? I've been debating on getting some, they're $50 on Newegg.


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the 5850 will be in there, as soon as my retailer stocks it
> little more kickass,eh?



indeed it will be , i have 2 5870's stripped sitting here right now and just waiting for EK with the waterblocks. waiting waiting and waiting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

computertechy said:


> indeed it will be , i have 2 5870's stripped sitting here right now and just waiting for EK with the waterblocks. waiting waiting and waiting



anyword when they will have the blocks?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Are those Sennheiser headphones I see wireless? If so how well do they wok? I've been debating on getting some, they're $50 on Newegg.



yes they are, they have very good sound quality, can be be worn a long time without generating too unpleasant pain, have a very clean signal, when i walk to the trashbin, they easily pass 3 steelconcrete walls, without getting much worser, they have 3 canals, for the case a canal gets overlayered, no auto tune, but a wheel. only on, off and volume. simplistic,but the material ist verrry flexible, i guess they wont break too easily



computertechy said:


> indeed it will be , i have 2 5870's stripped sitting here right now and just waiting for EK with the waterblocks.



you lucky, i cant afford 2


----------



## computertechy (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> anyword when they will have the blocks?



hopefully by the end of this week coming, that's what one of my suppliers said 

on ek website also

"EK is already making on new Full Cover Water Block for new Radeon 5870. Blocks should be available in 7 - 10 days." posted 29/09/2009

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=10&cntnt01origid=15&cntnt01returnid=17


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

computertechy said:


> hopefully by the end of this week coming, that's what one of my suppliers said
> 
> on ek website also
> 
> ...



that's awesome, I can't wait neither


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 5, 2009)

Here hopefully in a few days ill have a nifty picture for you lads.

All i can say before i do it is, complete overkill.


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 5, 2009)

I have nothing to post in here as I'm miles away from any of my rigs.   




Either way, nice pipe rad, velvet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I have nothing to post in here as I'm miles away from any of my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just take a toke ;-) or even try 
http://www.t-ehle.de/eng/
for lovers of classy smoking.

the rad was cheaper, to not say: for free^^ im happy i saved me the 150 euros for a hd5840,instead of buying a framed mo-ra2 pro


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 5, 2009)

Moved and updated:


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 5, 2009)

quick question, not bothered to make a whole thread just for it

building a rig for my friend, q9550, and xfx 5850 are the main parts. 650w shud be enough right? its the antec true power edition


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 5, 2009)

Easily. Check my specs, add a 4.1Ghz overclock and a second videocard + a watercooling loop and thats what my baby 520W unit could power.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 5, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> quick question, not bothered to make a whole thread just for it
> 
> building a rig for my friend, q9550, and xfx 5850 are the main parts. 650w shud be enough right? its the antec true power edition


Easily, I ran 9600GSO SLI + an OCed Q6600 (3.2ghz) on a Corsair CX400w for a while with no issues, a quality 450w or above PSU would be sufficient.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just take a toke ;-) or even try
> http://www.t-ehle.de/eng/
> for lovers of classy smoking.
> 
> the rad was cheaper, to not say: for free^^ im happy i saved me the 150 euros for a hd5840,instead of buying a framed mo-ra2 pro



Those are damn fancy water pipes XD

I've always gone for the home made type heh


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that's awesome, I can't wait neither



Why do you own a 5870?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2009)

computertechy said:


> indeed it will be , i have 2 5870's stripped sitting here right now and just waiting for EK with the waterblocks. waiting waiting and waiting



I would wait only to WC a 5870X2, since i predict a block for i would cost around 120 USD against 2x100USD from 5870 blocks. And would result in the same performance


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Mah rig's overgone a pretty major overhaul in the last couple weeks.  I think this is what she'll look like for awhile.
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/IMG_1995.jpg
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/IMG_1996.jpg
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/IMG_1997.jpg
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/IMG_1998.jpg



I think you should replace that Heatsink from CPU, look for a HDT one, they are very cheap and miles ahead in performance


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 5, 2009)

Learn to use Multi-Quote and don't triple-post again please.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just take a toke ;-) or even try
> http://www.t-ehle.de/eng/
> for lovers of classy smoking.
> 
> the rad was cheaper, to not say: for free^^ im happy i saved me the 150 euros for a hd5840,instead of buying a framed mo-ra2 pro



Haha thumb up for paraphernalia.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Why do you own a 5870?



No I don't, I just want to see how it turns out to look in his rig and what the block looks like installed.  In other words, excited for him as well


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Haha thumb up for paraphernalia.



you meant "lifesaver"



pantherx12 said:


> Those are damn fancy water pipes XD
> 
> I've always gone for the home made type heh



buy one... you will never regret it if it breaks (it is 3 times durable a normal glas bong that glas strength), there is even a repair service, for little money. dont ask me how they do, i just know they CAN and DO its because they dont break with a straight edge like "____" but with the edge shifted 50-60 degrees like a "/". so its easy to tape and to glue. i even recreated a 500ml out of 13 fragments without more than one hour time

EDIT: i nearly forgot: the same models are available in 250,500,1000,2000 and a special giant version called EHLEMINATOR. they also can make you your own personal one, of youre willing to pay 200 euro+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you meant "lifesaver"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

these bongs are a german speciality... the top 2 producers for high-end pipes on the World,(Matthias) RooR and (Thomas) EHLE are both half dutch-half german masters of glassworking

my 1000ml cost about 70 euro,without equipment, no heads, no chillums. but i would ever buy it again. it was smacked like 20 times on my massive glass table (if you look close, you will see 2 of the foot edges are exploded off^^), but had survived without severe injury. my 500 ml was smacked 2 metres away from a table, and didnt even cracked... they use only the finest german SCHOTT-Duran


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

maybe i can talk one of my friends(there actually far family) that goes to Germany about every 2 years and stays there for months (no fucking idea why) would bring me one back


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

dont they have international shipment? otherwise, if you will sent me the money, i can ready you a pipe,if you like to


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont they have international shipment? otherwise, if you will sent me the money, i can ready you a pipe,if you like to



didn't think to check into that. Thanks for the offer but if i don't change my mind i will have one in 2010


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

its a good benchmark utility.... for the user!
can make long runs much sweeter


----------



## computertechy (Oct 6, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I would wait only to WC a 5870X2, since i predict a block for i would cost around 120 USD against 2x100USD from 5870 blocks. And would result in the same performance



waiting is something i don't do and being able to see my computer threw my acrylic panel's means i don't want to see a gap of 3 pci-e ports and stare at a sound card.

thanks for the info anyway


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 6, 2009)

There's a XFX 5850 in my car... And tonight I won't even have any time to play with it!


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> There's a XFX 5850 in my car... And tonight I won't even have any time to play with it!



gimme


----------



## computertechy (Oct 6, 2009)

hehe, gives u something to look forward 2! 

EDIT: 5870 Blocks are out the 9th october!  5850 Blocks the 15th!

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index....icleid=10&cntnt01origid=18&cntnt01returnid=17

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/ek-fc5870.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Thrackan,


That kinda sucks dude . I can't have new hardware just sittiing there


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thrackan,
> 
> 
> That kinda sucks dude . I can't have new hardware just sittiing there



Yeah, it truly sucks to have a brand new 5850....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel your pain, it's happened to me too.  I had my i7 setup waiting at home while i worked all day


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I feel your pain, it's happened to me too.  I had my i7 setup waiting at home while i worked all day



At least mine's in the car, I can stroke it all the way home...


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> At least mine's in the car, I can stroke it all the way home...



 

Yeah min wa at home collecting dust


----------



## musek (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my setup with 4870X2 which I sold few months ago. 
Last week I've also sold my GTX285 for a very good price (now, with 5800 on the market it's impossible to get a descent price for it so yeah, I'm lucky ). 

Now I'm just waiting for my 5870, but I'm from Poland and those cards have very bad avalability and price in here (~$530 omgwtf :shadedshu).


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thrackan,
> 
> 
> That kinda sucks dude . I can't have new hardware just sittiing there





Thrackan said:


> Yeah, it truly sucks to have a brand new 5850....



how do you think i feel? at least you get to touch it  the closest i get is seeing it on ma monitor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 6, 2009)

musek said:


> http://images44.fotosik.pl/125/982f63243c515a7f.jpg
> 
> .



God that makes me miss my big speakers, next project will be building some new ones ^_^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2009)

i hope these bastards at my shop MIX-Computer stock the damn 5850 soon... they dont even have the 5870 yet:shadedshu sadly, i bought my 4850 there, so i will also get the refunds from them


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 7, 2009)

Had a quick Vantage run when I got back home at 1:30... Man that 5850 makes it look smooth!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 7, 2009)

I think my cpu caught the N1H1. It's got a cold with air cooling.


----------



## theorw (Oct 7, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I think my cpu caught the N1H1. It's got a cold with air cooling.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/coldi74ghzair.jpg



WOW!Nice wallpaper! Can i have it?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 7, 2009)

theorw said:


> WOW!Nice wallpaper! Can i have it?



Seconded! I can't decide whether it's a real nice photo or a real nice render


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 7, 2009)

Its a render... it lacks too much texture, clouds are similar... but it looks real nice,as said


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 7, 2009)

theorw said:


> WOW!Nice wallpaper! Can i have it?



I just noticed it's a Windows 7 default...


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 7, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I just noticed it's a Windows 7 default...



LOL yeah me too


----------



## musek (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, I don't know... Me guessing it is a real photo + some post process in PS (details on the rocks, shadows and the grass seems too real for me). 
But yeah, it's great.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2009)

every time i see the title of this thread i think...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Oct 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> every time i see the title of this thread i think...
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d3/49024-SOS-ATM.JPG/800px-49024-SOS-ATM.JPG





not that kind of ATM FITS!


----------



## red268 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm the other way around.
Every time I see an ATM I think of this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

red268 said:


> I'm the other way around.
> Every time I see an ATM I think of this thread.



just like every time I see "USER CP" I think it's something about me


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 7, 2009)

My girlfriend thought for about 2 months that User CP was User PC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My girlfriend thought for about 2 months that User CP was User PC



  hahaha, I guess for someone not familiar with forums, possible.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Doing some GPU testing on this for a couple days...got a celery under that cooler I plan to Oc the snot out of too:


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> got a celery under that cooler I plan to Oc the snot out of too:



Oh so that veg-update 2.3 came out that allows overclocking for celery? I'll try to get mine up to like 3 gigachomps, but I'm a nub at OC'ing produce.







Nice setup you have there though. A lot of no-case rigs you see are scattered and strewn about.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

yup single core Conroe 430 celery. just a bit if socket adjustment to fit the stalks correctly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks guys for the laugh


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 8, 2009)

Does overclocking celery require peanut butter as thermal paste?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 8, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Does overclocking celery require peanut butter as thermal paste?



I've heard that using PB really lowers the temps, but I stick with good ol' ranch dressing. Easier to spread.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Doing some GPU testing on this for a couple days...got a celery under that cooler I plan to Oc the snot out of too:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091007/DSC00443.jpg



Go for the record 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=435780


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 8, 2009)

Great to see my old board doing some good!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Go for the record
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=435780



Holy christmas....I saw they did 100% OC's pretty easy, but I dont think I have enough peanut butter to OC it that far.



DanishDevil said:


> Great to see my old board doing some good!



I hope it does well or we may see some "OMG look at my burned components" thread instead


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 8, 2009)

maybe 4ghz on Air ?

top 100
http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?cpu...&filterUser=true&filterBlocked=true&limit=100


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Im shooting for the 100% first...only 3.6, but I see they need like 1.5V for that. I will do what the components alow over the next couple nights though


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yup single core Conroe 430 celery. just a bit if socket adjustment to fit the stalks correctly



I had a 430, I got it up to 3ghz easily on my P7N Platinum with a TT Big Typhoon.  Load temps around 45c, 22c ambient


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Celery 430 laying around...I plan to subject it to some serious air cooling this winter along with a P4 630 and maybe even a 640.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

time to go borrow the 430 from a friend 

He has extra peanut butter.   Sneeky, is there a how to on how to modify the socket?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

no I didn't get pics, but its pretty self explanitory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> no I didn't get pics, but its pretty self explanitory



I'm going to get some celery now, but in the mean time, here is the QX cruncher in my TT Armour +.   Celery to come


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to get some celery now, but in the mean time, here is the QX cruncher in my TT Armour +.   Celery to come
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091007/resized.jpg



that motherboard looks tiny in that monster lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> that motherboard looks tiny in that monster lol...



yeah, case is big, but it is great.  I couldn't let it sit there anymore without being used.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Big case is big


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

@ PP




 FX


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats a little hint as to what im cookin up 

As for right now ZOMG!!










SLI 280s on 790FX


----------



## musek (Oct 8, 2009)

Erm... there you have it - ZOMG. 

!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I have a Celery 430 laying around...I plan to subject it to some serious air cooling this winter along with a P4 630 and maybe even a 640.


I have an ES P4 3.6ghz Cedar Mill (65nm, 2mb L2) that I plan on having some fun with when it gets colder.  0C ambient is bound to be fun


Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to get some celery now, but in the mean time, here is the QX cruncher in my TT Armour +.   Celery to come
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091007/resized.jpg



Wow, that board looks tiny.  Every sillier looking was the Zotac Mini-ITX board in the Rocketfish 
The board was 1/4 the size (surface area) of the biggest board the case supports (E-ATX)


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice CP.

Needs custom cable management holes though XD

Speaking of which, I don't have a compatible hole saw holder so my mod is on hiatus again D:

UUGGGBN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

@ panther


Sucks tht you hav to put your project on hold again man . The cable management is pretty harass already though


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Indeed, its actually entered into a contest as well so an even bigger pain. less time to make it all shiny and such.

only costs 5 pound for a compatible holder but its a 5 pound I don't have at the moment D:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

And 5 that I don't have is 15.   Wait,   I don't even have five dollars


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm started to regret spontaneously buying Xazax's rig ha ha


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Im wishing i had my dremel so i could lap this cpu block =(


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

You use a dremel to lap?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes it has many different kind of sanding wheels.


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes it has many different kind of sanding wheels.



You serious?!?  Do it by hand mate. I don't see how you would get a really flat finish with a dremel. Like cutting your hair with a weedeater.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

That's what I was thinking ha ha.

Also high RPM + something like a sneeze D:


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Also high RPM + something like a sneeze D:



Exactly!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

you can use the dremel.
with toothpaste and a felt head
gets very shiny, only the last finish


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tooth paste is epic for polish, I used to use it on my fresh piercings, killed the germs and made things super shiny!

hurt a bit though.


----------



## musek (Oct 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Tooth paste is epic for polish



Oh... You don't have to tell me - I've used it to polish the floor when I was in the army... 

Ha ha ha.

Seriously.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Im extremely efficient when it comes to the dremel. I have one of these
http://www.dremelstore.us/drem225flex.html

Which makes any kind of sanding a breeze.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are looking for a mirror finish, lap as you normally would with 800-2000 grit wet-sandpaper on a flat surface and finish it off with a small drop of Brasso and buff it in with toilet paper. I wouldn't use anything that doesn't evenly sand the entire surface at once.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Now would that be Quilted Northern or Charmen Ultra??


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys, its all about kitchen roll TBH, greater strength and absorbency!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I wouldn't use anything that doesn't evenly sand the entire surface at once.



Absolutley!  My Japanese wet stones for my chisels are fantastic for the job.  It's vital to keep the bottom of the HS in constant contact with the stone or paper to ensure a totally flat surface.  I wouldn't sharpen my $300 chisels with a hand grinder, same principle, even if you are steady enough to pluck a piece of dust out of a gnat's eye with a clothes pin.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Now would that be Quilted Northern or Charmen Ultra??



In this economy. Scott. It's almost feels like you are lapping your ass when using it.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> In this economy. Scott. It's almost feels like you are lapping your ass when using it.



LOL new siggy.

Mothers Billet Polish is a ton better than brasso though (gets the bottom aluminum floor on the V shinier.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> LOL new siggy.
> 
> Mothers Billet Polish is a ton better than brasso though (gets the bottom aluminum floor on the V shinier.



Yeah, Brasso shouldn't be used on aluminum at all as it makes for a strange chemical combination. So this billet polish is good on copper and aluminum? Heh, I have a bottle of it here at the shop!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2009)

This page is just too funny!!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

musek said:


> Oh... You don't have to tell me - I've used it to polish the floor when I was in the army...
> 
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> Seriously.



Ahh man, I bet the floor smelt fresh though!


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2009)

It gets crazier!! I'm listening to a national radio show right now and the guy is talking about using the "Scott" type TP over the ultra-soft stuff because it's better for the environment. The softer stuff is made from older trees and is more expensive. He also says he's sticking to his soft butt-wipe. Super coincidence!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 8, 2009)

That's erocker for you; Environmentalist


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's erocker for you; Environmentalist



"Green" PC case in the works. Acutally it will be a regular PC case with nice wood glued to it, so really I'm killing a tree(s) for looks, but people like seeing computer stuff made of wood. It "looks green".


----------



## musek (Oct 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh man, I bet the floor smelt fresh though!



It was over 2 years ago but i still remember that smell.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 8, 2009)

My rig ATM





bought a Palit 275 therefore i disassembled my WC system and my rig


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 8, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> My rig ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091008/IMG_0096.jpg
> bought a Palit 275 therefore i disassembled my WC system and my rig



I used to have that same joystick! Great stick


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 8, 2009)

and i thought, i used wood because it was dead cheap


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 8, 2009)

Computer is nekkid atm, currently deciding if i want to get a new case or not....temps im getting currently are pushing me towards not


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ha ha, my naked rig is so much messier then yours XD


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

Bout to redo cables and post pics of my newest MONSTER rig 

You guys are gonna laugh.



Spoiler



In system specs


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2009)

SLI-DR FTMFOCW!

I do want to see pics, it will surely bring bsck memories of my old 939 rig. Nice chip too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 8, 2009)

Main Riggey - Straightened things out a little bit






Second Puter - I spent some time tring to manage all the wires. That's about the best I can do until I get a mobo with properly located SATA connectors and stuff. The fan controller in the expansion port kinda adds to the mess but oh well.















Yeah, that side panel is spray painted matte black on the inside. I'm going to do the whole chassis soon, I was just testing it out before I went whole hog.




Nonexistent I/O shield plate FTL. I'll have one when I get a new mobo though 





Third Puter - Sony Vaio - Moved this upstairs and set it up on some tables so I could browse the net while I enjoy the free basic cable that we can only get in that certain room. Kinda wondering why I don't invest in a laptop


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> SLI-DR FTMFOCW!
> 
> I do want to see pics, it will surely bring bsck memories of my old 939 rig. Nice chip too



Sure thing.


















Joe, try putting that HD vertical in the cage. It wont stick out so bad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

wow thats a big bottleneck i want benches!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dual 280's with a 939 chip is redunkulus.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2009)

Ha and rumor had it at the time that the 4-pin Molex on the board HAD to have power for SLI...guess you prooved that theory wrong...lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure did lol. 06 only gets about 7k but thats because i cant OC the chip at all or its unstable. (Using one card right now)


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2009)

well maybe not then, the 4-pin Molex was to increase stability of the motherboard when SLI was used. Plug it in and see if there is any difference?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 9, 2009)

I already have, and im not currently using SLI until i figure out why i cant go past stock on the CPU (all ram settings to auto, even tried setting them to default manually)

Ive also tried Multi and FSB overclock.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 9, 2009)

For complete gallery of full resolution photos, go here: http://img101.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0367l.jpg

Couple lower resolution pics as teasers:


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 9, 2009)

They need to make crossfire bridges that are prettier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> They need to make crossfire bridges that are prettier.



You think it would hurt to spray paint them? Cause those bridges ^^^ would look sexier being red.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 9, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> My rig ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091008/IMG_0096.jpg
> bought a Palit 275 therefore i disassembled my WC system and my rig



So now my system with the new card





The components have to be build on the desk until my WC system is cleaned with vinegar... i decided to pump vinegar through it for several days...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You think it would hurt to spray paint them? Cause those bridges ^^^ would look sexier being red.



I think as along as you mask the openings things should be fine.

Might want to test it out on someone elses cards though


----------



## _jM (Oct 9, 2009)

Man those HD5870's sure would work well with my Maximus II Formula  Nice colors too  


Just for those of you that are wondering what happened to me... Im still  around here and there, I have gone through a lot of shit this year.. and as soon as everything was going good again.. the bank foreclosed on the house we were renting ( 5 years at that!)  So as soon as I get my ducks in a row.. Ill get back ASAP!  Take care guys.. and see ya around !


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 9, 2009)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> For complete gallery of full resolution photos, go here: http://img101.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0367l.jpg
> 
> Couple lower resolution pics as teasers:


I can haz cheezburgerz?


----------



## musek (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, just a little update, most current pics I have.

This one just arrived to me today when I was at work : 






Please don't look at my cables.  I do a lot of drive swapping so power cables can't be hidden to much. It doesn't have a bad impact on my airflow, as my fans are mostly in the upper part of the case (you can see the one blowing fresh air towards the CPU, memory and GPU on the third photo):





And at the end the final look of it at work. I'll do some cable management at home soon. I promise. 





And I must say one thing: 

Total  to the 5870's noise and heat levels compared to it's performance and to the performance itself. 


PS. Oh, one more thing - for those interested in NZXT Alpha and HD5870 - it's totally a "NO GO". The card simply won't fit in. As for the CM690 - it still have ~4-5cm free space, so I guess that 5870X2 will still fit in it.


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ haha, but i think youll need a better monitor to see this baby's potential  , good stuff tho


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting that musek, that assures me that a 5870 can fit in my CM690.


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 9, 2009)

it must fit my antec 300 then as its the width of a motherboard


----------



## musek (Oct 9, 2009)

*IINexusII*
This was at work. At home I have 24" 1920x1200 LCD.  
And the card is much longer than the motherboard. It's somewhat the size of my 4870X2.

*CDdude55*
Omg, a typo, I also have CM690 of course. Bitch-slap for me.


PS. A picture of 5870 + NZXT Alpha = Error


----------



## Stonesour767 (Oct 10, 2009)

brand new kit arrived today, still got it as a skeleton till i've finished destroying/modding my case!


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

I must be a weirdo, but it looks nice IMO. ^^


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 10, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> So now my system with the new card
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091009/IMG_0103.jpg
> 
> The components have to be build on the desk until my WC system is cleaned with vinegar... i decided to pump vinegar through it for several days...



Now i am on WATER again!!









I know the HDD case has to be installed but before i do it the HDDs needs to be bad sector scanned...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ha ha, I love you've just got the whole faceplate from a computer so you can switch on the rig, are the buttons non removable?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Oct 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thanks for posting that musek, that assures me that a 5870 can fit in my CM690.



I second this.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

My pleasure mate. As I said - thanks to putting 6pin's on the side even 5870x2 should fit without any problems. And that's why i don't quite like the 5850 design...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2009)

they should have made them at the top, for the 5850 series too... maybe some custom pcb will clear that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Actually on short cards I prefer them being at the end, tidier cables heh.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

*pantherx12*
IMO you can't call HD5850 a 'short card'. Shorter  yes, but not short. 
Putting the 6pins just like they are in 5850 can make fitting it in cases like NZXT Alpha a bit difficult.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

I've always found it pretty easy even in quite "snug" cases, put the power cables on first fold the wires as flat as you can, and bam 

I've got used to having a big case now, all cards are small to me XD


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've always found it pretty easy even in quite "snug" cases, put the power cables on first fold the wires as flat as you can, and bam



It is that easy as long as you have to bend cables, not the plugs. 
PS. I can measure the NZXT precisely on monday, I have some at work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is my i7 ATM. I know, the top left post I could not get it to screw in more to save my life, it's tight as hell though and the whole thing is rock solid, so I left it like that


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

This looks totally sweet! 
Hmmm I think I could make myself something like this. ^^

This one screw is a bit annoying though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if I like work stations : /

to messy for my tastes.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

They should make special big motherboards with slots for psu, hdd's and optical drives so you could plug them like a PCI. No more cables. ^^


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

A standardised optimised mobo layout would be good ha ha, then case designers etc could all have really sweet cable management .


never going to happen though.


----------



## musek (Oct 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> never going to happen though.



Sad but true...  SATA cable manufacturers hired to much ninjas.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my i7 ATM. I know, the top left post I could not get it to screw in more to save my life, it's tight as hell though and the whole thing is rock solid, so I left it like that
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093192resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093195resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093193resized.jpg



Looks beautiful CP.  Are you air cooling the cpu with the stock cooler?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 10, 2009)

I though the same thing too after he didn't show a top down view 

Here's a sneak peak at my latest addition:






Parent's dell case almost, literally almost fit in the mobo area.  If I took of the front bezel of that small thing it would fit perfectly.

Got a few detailed parts today, like Black screws to mount the case along with matching fan mounts.  The 120.3 will have 3x1900 S-Flexs blowing up with two 800rpm LianLi(superquite) on the top ends.  It'll look sweet!    
This case will handle my future TRI SLI 275 plan perfectly and perhaps if Christmas is extra nice I could drop another 120.3 in and water cool all three of them. (I'm already considering adding a 120.1 on the back exhaust.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice case man, definite upgrade from the sunbeam.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks man, I may keep the Transformer incase my wife finds out how much I spent. 
I'm using the excuse 'this is the last thing I'll buy'.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> Looks beautiful CP.  Are you air cooling the cpu with the stock cooler?



yes for now.  I think the issues I was having with the rig was the WB back plate shorting out.  So that's why it's on stock cooler.  That fixed the probolem.  I will be ordering a Megahelam next week, water will wait till later when I do my next revision of the loop 


mlee49 said:


> I though the same thing too after he didn't show a top down view
> 
> Here's a sneak peak at my latest addition:
> 
> ...




thats a massive case, I love it


----------



## musek (Oct 11, 2009)

*mlee49*

It's sooo big you could smuggle at least 2 foreigners in this one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

musek said:


> *mlee49*
> 
> It's sooo big you could smuggle at least 2 foreigners in this one.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2009)

Now i have 2 cold cathodes installed.. only thing missing now is the UV green liquide for my WC system and 2 UV cold cathodes


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice looking rig, all of these posts make me want to convert to water.
Here is a shot of an antique LANPARTY MoBo that was in a hand-me-down computer from my brother-in-law.  Thought you may like it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 13, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Nice looking rig, all of these posts make me want to convert to water.
> Here is a shot of an antique LANPARTY MoBo that was in a hand-me-down computer from my brother-in-law.  Thought you may like it.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091012/IMG_7082.jpg



Is it me or is that heatsink bent like crazy


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2009)

It does sit at an angle, but appears to have been designed that way.  There is no evidence of tweaking, and it was that way when I took it out of the case to rob the fan off it.  If it was designed that way it is pretty smart, the angle cuts down on height and (not sure if it's a good thing) the cooler fan blows down on the MoBo heatsink as well.  It is a Scythe, and has dual heat pipes, pretty cutting edge stuff at the time.  I'm sure someone here knows more about it than I do.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 13, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> It does sit at an angle, but appears to have been designed that way.  There is no evidence of tweaking, and it was that way when I took it out of the case to rob the fan off it.  If it was designed that way it is pretty smart, the angle cuts down on height and (not sure if it's a good thing) the cooler fan blows down on the MoBo heatsink as well.  It is a Scythe, and has dual heat pipes, pretty cutting edge stuff at the time.  I'm sure someone here knows more about it than I do.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091012/IMG_7089.jpg



i thought you sat on it man lol before i red ya explination


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is an update on my rig..... Removed the second 4890 going to sell them both and get a 5870.
Got a new case still have some cable managment to do .

Here tis


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 13, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Now i have 2 cold cathodes installed.. only thing missing now is the UV green liquide for my WC system and 2 UV cold cathodes
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091011/IMG_0109.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091011/IMG_0110.jpg



Now i added Swiftech´s HYDRX coolant to my loop:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

@ craigle berry



Looks nice man   haven't seen you around as much lately, everything ok with you?


@laurijan

love the green dude


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes mon everything is cool, just been busy with our daughter she has had a cold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

GlaD you're ok, hope your daughter gets better soon


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love that CPU cooler, I want one XD

Are they much taller then a  True 120 ex?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 13, 2009)

No picture updates, just got my MSI card back and I am absolutely loving SLI.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer to run 2 cards aswell . Never ran SLI before only crossfire.


----------



## theorw (Oct 13, 2009)

Here s THE BEAST VGA i have,after selling my 4850s and waiting to get some more eUros to get a 5870!
Cheers to the *6200 TURRRRBOCACHE!!!!*


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 13, 2009)

I cant see the pic theorw


----------



## musek (Oct 13, 2009)

theorw said:


> Here s THE BEAST VGA i have,after selling my 4850s and waiting to get some more eUros to get a 5870!
> Cheers to the *6200 TURRRRBOCACHE!!!!*
> 
> [url]http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/332/dsc01846.jpg[/URL]



Lol, we could  together because I also had a temp. mighty GF6200 while waiting for my HD5780. 
I was even affraid to run Babo Violent 2. 

Minesweeper ran smoothly though.

EDIT:
Ekhm, now I can't see it either, but few minutes ago it was there.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Oct 14, 2009)

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa217/gurujanitor/new setup/DSCI0179-1.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa217/gurujanitor/new setup/DSCI0177.jpg
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa217/gurujanitor/new setup/DSCI0183.jpg

gotta go out and buy a new airduster


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 14, 2009)

most of the pics of my dump machine are here (near the bottom)  take a look at my prescious although it's far from finished


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 14, 2009)

@ Laurijan nice PSU


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## MT Alex (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn, that is a cool looking heatsink.  Also, 2 Toughpowers on the same page.  I'm in the market for a new PSU, been thinking about one of those.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2009)

make that 3 toughpowers on the same page bro..


----------



## kylzer (Oct 14, 2009)

like this 







but i just ripped it apart lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/DSCF0649.jpg



Verynice. That heatsink is trippy.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 14, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> make that 3 toughpowers on the same page bro..



Yup, your right.  Even better, then.  Toughpowers unite!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 14, 2009)

musek said:


> *IINexusII*
> This was at work. At home I have 24" 1920x1200 LCD.
> And the card is much longer than the motherboard. It's somewhat the size of my 4870X2.
> 
> ...




  that is 1 huge f card man
here's a pic of the docs pile of with a shiny new powerpack which actually means i can run 3dmark




if anyones wondering what the large lumps of rubber are 
it's heat shrink tubing to stop things shorting out
oh yeh it's a mess get over it


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 14, 2009)

I have that Akasa CPU cooler on some old rig somewhere going around.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 14, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091013/DSCF0649.jpg


Very awesome!  Black case, black board, black cards with a hint of red.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres my beast!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my i7 ATM. I know, the top left post I could not get it to screw in more to save my life, it's tight as hell though and the whole thing is rock solid, so I left it like that
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093192resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093195resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091010/PA093193resized.jpg


looks nice. BTW PC p&C looks alot like my Silverstone Zeus... maybe Silverstone copied theirs


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2009)

Toughpowers Unite!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Toughpowers Unite!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091014/Capture.jpg



i feel leftout i am running a Silverstone *runs out buys Tt Toughpower to hang with the cool guys*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks nice. BTW PC p&C looks alot like my Silverstone Zeus... maybe Silverstone copied theirs



yeah seen those in person it does


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah seen those in person it does



do you know who the OEM is of the pcp&c? i think it is Seasonic and i know seasonic doesn't make the zeus... maybe i am thinking to much about it and they have nothing in common other then appearance...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you know who the OEM is of the pcp&c? i think it is Seasonic and i know seasonic doesn't make the zeus... maybe i am thinking to much about it and they have nothing in common other then appearance...



I know the PCP&C Silencers are made by Seasonic, not sure about the Turbo-Cools.  Could be Seasonic, could also be Delta


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Im running only a 500W PSU for my system at 4GHZ and a GTX 285 OC+


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im running only a 500W PSU for my system at 4GHZ and a GTX 285 OC+



I saw that, and was a little surprised, but those Enermax kick ass.  Missed one on Ebay last week, settled for this Thermaltake.

Also, a scope on an AK?  Isn't that like putting perfume on a turd?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL not really it shot very well with the scope but i took it off and installed a red dot for deer season


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Heres what i looks like now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I know the PCP&C Silencers are made by Seasonic, not sure about the Turbo-Cools.  Could be Seasonic, could also be Delta



Silencer series - Seasonic
Turbo-Cool series - WinTact

Silverstone Zeus Enhance or  Etasis (some units are Enhance others are Etasis)
So it looks that the OEM is different for them so only thing in common would be the appearance. Also the PCP&C have 1 12v rail and the Zeus has 4 12v rails


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Heres what i looks like now
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/reddot.jpg



is that thing like real? we'd be shot for havin any form of firearm


----------



## thebeephaha (Oct 15, 2009)

My new baby:

Sorry, lots of pics.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2009)

Holy crap! Disco shit!


----------



## musek (Oct 15, 2009)

thebeephaha said:


> My new baby:
> 
> Sorry, lots of pics.
> 
> ...



Very nice rig! 
What about sound levels?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 15, 2009)

They don't make these black interior, windowed, logo-less 830 stackers anymore so I'm glad I got one when I did.


----------



## Dice (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL not really it shot very well with the scope but i took it off and installed a red dot for deer season



You use an AK47 to hunt deer?


----------



## aCid888* (Oct 15, 2009)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> They don't make these black interior, windowed, logo-less 830 stackers anymore so I'm glad I got one when I did.



Love the look of that...very sleek. 


Nice rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> is that thing like real? we'd be shot for havin any form of firearm



Yes it is real  



Dice said:


> You use an AK47 to hunt deer?



Yes in Georgia you can hunt with any semi automatic weapon as long as its not over 50 cal.

If you guys are interested in getting one below is the website my wife ordered mine from

http://www.classicarms.us


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## musek (Oct 15, 2009)

As I said - great rig mate! Post at least one photo at night. 
BTW this is the first time that I really like the cathode placement.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)

musek said:


> As I said - great rig mate! Post at least one photo at night.
> BTW this is the first time that I really like the cathode placement.












*I taped the frame of my case with black tape!*

*Before:*





*After:*


----------



## musek (Oct 15, 2009)

Nasty 

BTW - something happened to my CM690 - vibrating and annoying as hell. 
Recently I've switched those fans that came with the case for Revoltec Noiseblockers XL1 because I thought that this was the source of the problem. I'm happy with it because of lower noise levels but it's vibrating again and it's not the case fans nor the Noctua. 
It seems that it can be my PSU...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Laurijan - what type of liquid cooling system is that?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Laurijan - what type of liquid cooling system is that?



You mean the green colored water? It´s destilled water with Swiftech´s HydrX coolant.. rest is in my system specs...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

how good is the watercooling system you have?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> how good is the watercooling system you have?



Its cusom made if you mean that so there are no reviews of it.. but i clocked my Q6600 to 4GHz with it and made over 16000pt in 3DMark06 with a 8800GT which was in the same loop back then.. so now that there is only the CPU in the loop is should be even better than back in the days..


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL LOL bought an nearly new HP 550 laptop from a friend for 200€ because he was in big money problems and that all i had.. i would have give him more if i had the spare i had so much pitty with him..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats a nice laptop. ive got another gaming desktop i might throw out in the market for trade for maybe a light gaming laptop


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats a nice laptop. ive got another gaming desktop i might throw out in the market for trade for maybe a light gaming laptop



It has a Celeron 2GHz 1MB, 2GB DDR2 533 MHz ram and a GL960 chipset with X1300 GPU


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Heres my beast!



Geez, that is stupendous.  Blows my mind!  Man, really cool.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Geez, that is stupendous.  Blows my mind!  Man, really cool.



What does that mean?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 16, 2009)

I believe that he just quoted your words and not the whole thing, thinking it would also bring forth all the pictrues...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

running a light setup ATM...


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> What does that mean?



Sorry, quoted the wrong post, pictures left out to save space.  Should have read:



thebeephaha said:


> My new baby:
> 
> Sorry, lots of pics.



Good lord beephaha, that is the sweetest damn case I have seen in months.  You are a stallion.

Fit, if that is a light setup (3 gfx cards), I would like to see your powerhouse


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL nice alex. were you in the military?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL nice alex. were you in the military?



Nope.  Liked your case too, by the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

light setup?  Whats your heavy setup


----------



## Binge (Oct 16, 2009)

Not mine... but WTF


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Not mine... but WTF
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/watercooleringwtf.083.peg



Just because you can, doesn't mean you should


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Not mine... but WTF
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/watercooleringwtf.083.peg



I think it's on life support.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> Not mine... but WTF
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/watercooleringwtf.083.peg



intense!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

that doesn't even look real binge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love your avatar chicken patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks dude


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm sorry Guys I wish I could show you my messy rig .... But the truth is I'm just anal about keeping things clean. Although I am always taking it apart and putting it back together. Just like all of you. But when I do put it back together I always make sure to clean it up! So here's my rig right now.....


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> I'm sorry Guys I wish I could show you my messy rig .... But the truth is I'm just anal about keeping things clean. Although I am always taking it apart and putting it back together. Just like all of you. But when I do put it back together I always make sure to clean it up! So here's my rig right now.....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29669&stc=1&d=1255735150
> 
> ...



Nice use of the automotive cable wraps. I used some for a while before I took the time to sleeve all my cables. Noice rig


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2009)

My PC ATM:


















Few upgrades left:
Customize the power supply sticker to say 1000W
Magically conjour up a 3rd 275 FTW edition
Change a few barbs to swiveled angled Bitspower
New resivoir
2 more 320GB AAks

Play some Prototype, GTA4, COD6, Batman, 3D06, Vantage, and much much more!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> My PC ATM:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/102_1193.jpg
> ...



GOD, I so want that case!!! X-mas cant come soon enough!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2009)

You like, eh?

It was a Microcenter-couldn't-pass-up special


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> You like, eh?
> 
> It was a Microcenter-couldn't-pass-up special


LIKE is an under statement bro!
I've been wanting that case for sum time now. I need some breathing room for my gear....
I need to get outta this NZXT case to keep things cooool with the side on


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 17, 2009)

nothing special about my case compare to you guys >.> and your rigs


----------



## drumdbeat (Oct 17, 2009)

That's mine folks...


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 17, 2009)

> Nice use of the automotive cable wraps. I used some for a while before I took the time to sleeve all my cables. Nice rig



Thank you I will be doing the same very soon with the sleeves. I purchasing a new case very soon so I plan to wait til then


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 17, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091015/IMG_0135.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091015/IMG_0136.jpg
> 
> *I taped the frame of my case with black tape!*
> ...



*
Changed the route of the GPU powercords and installed the blue cold cathode lamp in a differnt way*


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking good mon.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

My camera can make anything look shit






My case looks quite nice in real life ha ha

by the way that thing ontop of my case is a 9800gt heatsink if anyone wants it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

@ panther I would want the heatsink if you where from the US i would take it but sadly your not. cost of shipping wouldn't be worth it. I am thinking about going to a dual slot cooler on my 8800GT so i can take the battle axe off (takes up way too many slots)


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Shipping would be about 3 pounds(or so) : ]


This is the heatsink


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Shipping would be about 3 pounds(or so) : ]
> 
> 
> This is the heatsink
> http://www.geeks3d.com/public/jegx/200805/asus-geforce-9600-gt-hybrid-cooling.jpg



what are the temps like underload and idle? Also overclock any? please keep in mind this would be going on a 8800GT@750/1915@1.3v 24/7 folding so temps are important

that heatsink looks sick


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah its nice but I have a Akasa Neo Vortexx that performs slightly better.


Idle temps were pretty high, around 45 or so, but under load it stayed under 65.

You will need to buy some thermal pads though, the ones with it are knackered.  

Because its not a fully enclosed heat sink having a decent front air intake will help temperatures a great deal.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah its nice but I have a Akasa Neo Vortexx that performs slightly better.
> 
> 
> Idle temps were pretty high, around 45 or so, but under load it stayed under 65.
> ...



65c underload on a non voltmodded card would be too high for me. I run 58c MAX with my battle axe and it is a beast.. So thanks but i'm going to pass. The 3 slot coolers maybe the only things that can tame this beast other then water


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

XD Offer is open to everyone else too though.

You'll need a mini 3 pin connector on your graphics card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

here is my rigs 










man that V1 needs cleaned


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

ARGH! clean the dust out the first one man!

ha ha its actually clogged completely!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> ARGH! clean the dust out the first one man!
> 
> ha ha its actually clogged completely!



I know it needs cleaned.I just don't feel like taking it off temps are ok so i'm not worried about it right now


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

No need to unmount it, use a soft brush and a vacuum : ]


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No need to unmount it, use a soft brush and a vacuum : ]



can't get between the 2 parts of the heatsink and the fan. but once i find the clip for my S1283 i will be putting it back on so i will clean the V1 then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

good job with the rigs everyone 

@mlee, thats sexy man.  beautifully done loop in that beautiful case 

@POS, dude reminds me of that pic I posted of the cooler from my Visiontek 4870   Get it cleaned ASAP!


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4429/dscn0902a.jpg
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3636/dscn0901x.jpg



CRT FTW!!!!

i usta have a great CRT monitor that looked just as good as a LCD.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 18, 2009)

mine 





without the fancy door 




ye ye the front is missing some inserts  and the scrunched up handkerchief looks bad 
but it was what i cleaned the dust out with 
and smells good because it's got my expensive aftershave on it 
want to know what aftershave it is ? 
click the button to find out 



Spoiler



naughty naughty there's no advertising alowed on here:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

@CP don't worry about the heatsink i found the clip for my xiggy today so i will be putting that on shortly then i will clean the V1 and put it on the other rig


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2009)

Madmax, what is that blue thing on the top of your case?  I can see it on pic2 right on top.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 18, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Madmax, what is that blue thing on the top of your case?  I can see it on pic2 right on top.



It seems to be the foot of a webcam like it seems to be in pic 1


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2009)

Weird placement of a webcam, on top of the case. I can't see much when browsing on my phone, some pics get blury.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 18, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Madmax, what is that blue thing on the top of your case?  I can see it on pic2 right on top.



it's my truckers clock my aunty gave me 
a very peculiar thing that stays in the same place (using ball bearings and weights)what ever way ya turn it
sadly it doesn't light up (yet)


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2009)

Got my new Thermaltake Toughpower in the mail on Friday, it's alot quieter than my old Mushkin.  Not a bad unit, it's no Enermax or Seasonic, but hopefully will work fine for me plus it was really cheap.  Got home from work, went in the side door and checked my email, had a message that my PSU had been shipped, cool.  Clicked on the UPS tracking number, said package had been delivered, location front door.  What?  Went and looked, sure enough there it was.  Nice surprise.

Since it is common knowlege that you TPUers are all about the backside:






Not very attractive.  It takes three arms and a midget to get the back panel slid on, also had to use my trusty forehead.






Man, I sure need to update to SATA optical drives.  *Also, have any of you ever removed the expansion slot deals from a video card for painting?*  I would really like to get rid of the silver there.

@ Madmax - What is this neat looking little contraption?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 18, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> *Also, have any of you ever removed the expansion slot deals from a video card for painting?*  I would really like to get rid of the silver there.



Oh yeah. Rip it off and paint it up!


----------



## theorw (Oct 18, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> S*Also, have any of you ever removed the expansion slot deals from a video card for painting?*



Its really easy.Just unscrew the dvi-vga holders,where the vga-dvi cable would screw on,and remove it from the PCB.Its piece of cake!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2009)

DICE?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> @ Madmax - What is this neat looking little contraption?



It's a flux capacitor, anyone could tell you that


----------



## DaveK (Oct 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> My PC ATM:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/102_1193.jpg
> ...



Fuckin' A man! NICE! You now get a million win points for that case! I'd buy it in a second but it's too big for me lol, wonder will they release a slightly smaller version lol. Just a shame it doesn't come with 3 top mounted exhaust fans since it's so expensive, I mean it's an amazing case, but it only has barebone fans, and considering the intake isn't the best, you'd think it would have more exhaust fans. I'm gonna buy 3 120mm fans soon to replace my stock Antec ones, so when I get the Obsidian 800D in January I'll have 3 fans though lol


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Fuckin' A man! NICE! You now get a million win points for that case! I'd buy it in a second but it's too big for me lol, wonder will they release a slightly smaller version lol. Just a shame it doesn't come with 3 top mounted exhaust fans since it's so expensive, I mean it's an amazing case, but it only has barebone fans, and considering the intake isn't the best, you'd think it would have more exhaust fans. I'm gonna buy 3 120mm fans soon to replace my stock Antec ones, so when I get the Obsidian 800D in January I'll have 3 fans though lol



Thanks Dave,  It's a monster and I love it.  The intake is limited to the bottom only, but you can place another 120mm directly under the 140 pointing at the gpu's.  Since I'm watercooling the cpu I dont mind the whole cases air flow, the 3x120 radiator has 3x1900rpm fans on the bottom side with 2x800rpm fans on the topside.  Still whisper quite with the 1900's lowered to 50%.


----------



## Onderon (Oct 19, 2009)

Onderon said:


>
















can you spot the difference? jejejeje 

my first case paint sorry got my crappy camera/phone got stolen, this where taken after with my brother phone....sorry for the pic quality wish i could show you better the finish, but well cant say its perfect but im happy 

dont mind that blue led, the other green died T.T and only had that spare going to buy the replacement soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2009)

nice setup onderon! I like green lights too. i need more lights but my wife says my computer looks like a vegas show


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2009)

@ Onderon - Nice interior paint, always makes things look better to cover up the grey/silver.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2009)

a few pics of my rig, with the new FOXCONN A7DA-S 3.0, and Ripjaws.... the pics of the bare a64 somehow vanished.... i make new ones, pos pc,ok?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a few pics of my rig, with the new FOXCONN A7DA-S 3.0, and Ripjaws.... the pics of the bare a64 somehow vanished.... i make new ones, pos pc,ok?



Nice stuffs  Seeing that block makes me want to WC again... But I won't. I'm getting rid of my excessive pile of worthless junk and I don't need a new pile 

What are you using for liquid though? Looks dusty/grey/weird to me.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2009)

distilled, it only got white due to little copper bits from drilling my old rad, doesnt hinder performance, just looks awful. i just have to renew the tubing


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't know, it's not often you see a swamp water effect like you have going, pretty original.  Bad ass looking MB.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> a few pics of my rig, with the new FOXCONN A7DA-S 3.0, and Ripjaws.... the pics of the bare a64 somehow vanished.... i make new ones, pos pc,ok?



that looks.....*runs to change pants* amazing. I love it. hows the new board treating you?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 20, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> I don't know, it's not often you see a swamp water effect like you have going, pretty original.  Bad ass looking MB.



thanks, even my girlfriend loved the NB heatsink
the water is clean, only the tubing is rough due to microscopic bits of of copper,i believe

Board is nice,appearance,design,bios,error codes, are professional, it is a solid "resetter", you wont have to use the clear cmos too often (the board shuts itself down for a second, when leaving bios, seems pretty cool too me,must be for ensuring safety somehow )


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2009)

A little open heart surgery ^_^







I was formatting some messed up drives


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2009)

Really like the cathode down by the PSU, want one of those myself.  How well does your heatsink work with a pull fan as opposed to a push?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Really like the cathode down by the PSU, want one of those myself.  How well does your heatsink work with a pull fan as opposed to a push?



Mid to low 30's on idle, never seen it above 44 (C) at full load. I might switch it around sometime or another and see how it changes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

okay then here is my new lanbox 

hope you can see the pictures, dunno how to insert































hope that was better


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

www.techpowerup.org is free image site.. don't see them on my end


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Figured I'd take some decent pics:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

soylent, that rig is beautiful dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> okay then here is my new lanbox
> 
> hope you can see the pictures, dunno how to insert
> 
> ...



That's much better man!  

I love how you used the ROG logo onto the case top



Chicken Patty said:


> soylent, that rig is beautiful dude



Hell yea! +1 on that!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

thx!

it was either to put the sticker on the case or throw it out, but then i thought it might look pretty sweet on the case, i'm glad i did.

very Nice case Soylent Joe, and sweet CM too  that i 1 clean PC


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guise. I think I'm finally done with it, after 6 months of fiddling with it lol. I've sleeved the FP connections, got a windowed side panel, and done the best CM I can do. Guess we'll just have to wait and see what's next 



(FIH) The Don said:


> okay then here is my new lanbox
> 
> hope you can see the pictures, dunno how to insert
> 
> ...



I really like your rig man, I can't say I've ever seen so much power in such a tiny box, and you did a nice job wrangling all those cables considering how small the case is and and the TX750W isn't modular. Great job


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Thanks guise. I think I'm finally done with it, after 6 months of fiddling with it lol. I've sleeved the FP connections, got a windowed side panel, and done the best CM I can do. Guess we'll just have to wait and see what's next
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your rig man, I can't say I've ever seen so much power in such a tiny box, and you did a nice job wrangling all those cables considering how small the case is and and the TX750W isn't modular. Great job



#1 the CM i really nice done, like a pro, the only thin i could have wished is the case painted inside, it gives it at better touch, you know? not a diss or anythin, its just my opinion 

#2 THX! i'm planning on getting another gtx-295 for it, and the HX750W instead, that non-modular sucks with SFF cases 
and then a cooler with no fan, and let the PSU take out the hot air maybe?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> #1 the CM i really nice done, like a pro, the only thin i could have wished is the case painted inside, it gives it at better touch, you know? not a diss or anythin, its just my opinion
> 
> #2 THX! i'm planning on getting another gtx-295 for it, and the HX750W instead, that non-modular sucks with SFF cases
> and then a cooler with no fan, and let the PSU take out the hot air maybe?



Yeah I know, the new ones actually come with the interior painted black. I always planned on painting mine, and got the paint to do it, but after testing it out on a spare case of mine I decided I'd just keep it stock, painting a case well without popping rivets is easier said than done :/

A cooler with no fan for the i7? I don't think they have those, as it runs pretty hot. If the Thermaltake Maxorb came in a 1366 flavor I'd suggest that, but I don't think there are many low-profile 1366 heatsinks out there except say this one, and I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup, a couple of really nice cases.

@ Soylent Joe - Didn't even realise the inside wasn't painted because everything looks so nice, again, I really like the blue glow.  I think it's pretty sweet looking with the waist mounted optical drives, most everyone's are on top.  Also, sweet dangley things on the lamp

@ The Don - Great job in a small case.  I have a Lian Li 351 that I had quite a time fitting my currunt rig in, so kudos.  I don't know, a second GPU and no cooler fan would make alot of heat for just the PSU to vent.  I ditched my Lian because of the conflict of fans between the heatsink fan sucking right below where the PSU was also trying to suck air.  That situation really sucked.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know, the new ones actually come with the interior painted black. I always planned on painting mine, and got the paint to do it, but after testing it out on a spare case of mine I decided I'd just keep it stock, painting a case well without popping rivets is easier said than done :/



i know, saw it on 3dgameman.com 

and the thing with the paint, i've done it twice now without removing the rivets and it look just as crappy everytime i do it, next time i'll get it powdercoated with some really nice paint.
something really special, like pink chameleon(spell it) or something crazy, just for the fun 

but your pc still looks fan-f******tastic so  M8


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know, saw it on 3dgameman.com
> 
> and the thing with the paint, i've done it twice now without removing the rivets and it look just as crappy everytime i do it, next time i'll get it powdercoated with some really nice paint.
> something really special, like pink chameleon(spell it) or something crazy, just for the fun
> ...



I'd be awesome to get mine powdercoated a sparkly shiny blue or something, but I've never heard of anyone around here that does it.



MT Alex said:


> Yup, a couple of really nice cases.
> 
> @ Soylent Joe - Didn't even realise the inside wasn't painted because everything looks so nice, again, I really like the blue glow.  I think it's pretty sweet looking with the waist mounted optical drives, most everyone's are on top.  Also, sweet dangley things on the lamp



Since it's on the desk I moved the drives down so they'd be easier to get to. One thing that really annoys me is having the power/reset buttons and USB ports up there on the top. It's a little better now that I know how stuff it set up up there, but I used to have to stand up to see what I was doing. I'd rather them be down in the middle like how they are on some other cases. And yeah, I've got to have my lamp. I'd light my whole house by lamplight if I could, I can't stand overhead lights or darkness :S


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, a couple of really nice cases.
> 
> @ Soylent Joe - Didn't even realise the inside wasn't painted because everything looks so nice, again, I really like the blue glow.  I think it's pretty sweet looking with the waist mounted optical drives, most everyone's are on top.  Also, sweet dangley things on the lamp
> 
> @ The Don - Great job in a small case.  I have a Lian Li 351 that I had quite a time fitting my currunt rig in, so kudos.  I don't know, a second GPU and no cooler fan would make alot of heat for just the PSU to vent.  I ditched my Lian because of the conflict of fans between the heatsink fan sucking right below where the PSU was also trying to suck air.  That situation really sucked.



yeah i know the thing with the heat, but i removed the 2 small 60mm fans in the rear and the temps dropped about 7degrees  next thing i might be getting the Corsair H50, and mount the Radiator on top of the case ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'd be awesome to get mine powdercoated a sparkly shiny blue or something, but I've never heard of anyone around here that does it.



nope, me neither, but some 1 has to try it, even though it costs around 300 $ thats like 1500DKK (i'm from denmark) everything is waaaay to expensive here, like the new 5870 costs arond 510$ calc from DKK 2700, and at newegg it only costs http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856&cm_re=5870-_-14-102-856-_-Product


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i know the thing with the heat, but i removed the 2 small 60mm fans in the rear and the temps dropped about 7degrees  next thing i might be getting the Corsair H50, and mount the Radiator on top of the case ?



Aah the H50 would be a good idea, it'd probably be tough trying to position the rad, you may even have to drill some holes for the tubes, but if you could stick it onto the back somehow you'd have some sweet cooling in that little monster


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Aah the H50 would be a good idea, it'd probably be tough trying to position the rad, you may even have to drill some holes for the tubes, but if you could stick it onto the back somehow you'd have some sweet cooling in that little monster



i'm thinking like this


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm thinking like this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091020/IMG_1368.jpg



Well how are you going to get the tubes through the case to the waterblock? You know, I'm not really sure if you can even disconnect the different parts of the H50. I think that it's all sealed up since it contains the coolant.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well how are you going to get the tubes through the case to the waterblock? You know, I'm not really sure if you can even disconnect the different parts of the H50. I think that it's all sealed up since it contains the coolant.



i'll find a way, the case is modular so i can tare it apart without any trouble 

otherwise i'll just find the cup drill and make a nice hole in the back above the pci brackets 

it's not casemodding for nothing right?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'll find a way, the case is modular so i can tare it apart without any trouble
> 
> otherwise i'll just find the cup drill and make a nice hole in the back above the pci brackets
> 
> it's not casemodding for nothing right?



Haha I guess so. I think the H20 or something like that is coming out soon, I don't know, look up when the new one comes out before getting the H50, no need to get ripped off.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Haha I guess so. I think the H20 or something like that is coming out soon, I don't know, look up when the new one comes out before getting the H50, no need to get ripped off.



i'll do that, and now its bedtime, its 3,30 in the morning over here, c ya


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

here is a pic of my FIRST build. I miss that rig. this pic was taken after killing my video card with a voltmod and a high overclock on a STOCK PASSIVE heatsink 





here it is with the video card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

nothing like that first build huh?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nothing like that first build huh?



yup. Started looking at pics in my photobucket.. almost makes me want to... 
also looking at my old overclocks i have SS of if i knew then what i do now i could have got so much better clocks  live and learn(btw the first build showed my kid side thats for sure. I built that on my 13th bday)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup. Started looking at pics in my photobucket.. almost makes me want to...
> also looking at my old overclocks i have SS of if i knew then what i do now i could have got so much better clocks  live and learn(btw the first build showed my kid side thats for sure. I built that on my 13th bday)



holy crap, started young man   Yeah i wish I had the knowledge back then in my AMD days.  I still hold the 8th highest cpuz validation for a 9850 on the bot.  With the knowledge I had now I could have done a lot more back then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, started young man   Yeah i wish I had the knowledge back then in my AMD days.  I still hold the 8th highest cpuz validation for a 9850 on the bot.  With the knowledge I had now I could have done a lot more back then



i have the 4th highest(last time i looked) CPU-Z on HWbot for a Sempron 3200.I think 3.2ghz was the max for that chip even with the knowledge i have now i don't think i could get higher.But maybe with the hardware and better cooling i maybe could have got higher. old board maxed out a 1.55v(in bios 1.58v in windows) new board maxes ~2v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have the 4th highest(last time i looked) CPU-Z on HWbot for a Sempron 3200.I think 3.2ghz was the max for that chip even with the knowledge i have now i don't think i could get higher.But maybe with the hardware and better cooling i maybe could have got higher. old board maxed out a 1.55v(in bios 1.58v in windows) new board maxes ~2v



yeah I also wish I had certain components I had now.  like ram and cooling.  That would have helped tremendously too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah I also wish I had certain components I had now.  like ram and cooling.  That would have helped tremendously too!



the ram i had then was better then my ram that i have now.Old ram would do 4-4-4-12@1000@2.2v new ram 5-5-5-10@1000@2v can't get it to CL4  but my board is hell of alot better and so is the cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the ram i had then was better then my ram that i have now.Old ram would do 4-4-4-12@1000@2.2v new ram 5-5-5-10@1000@2v can't get it to CL4  but my board is hell of alot better and so is the cooling



you'd still be better off i would say   Back then I had a Koolance 120.2 with some cheap fans.  If I could have used my 120.4 rad with the mcp655 and apogee gtz, temps would have been awesome and I could have probably squeezed a bit more out of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is a pic of my FIRST build. I miss that rig. this pic was taken after killing my video card with a voltmod and a high overclock on a STOCK PASSIVE heatsink
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030341.jpg
> 
> here it is with the video card
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030285.jpg



Nice first build. I dont have any pictures of my first build but i have pictures of my second build











Pentium D 805
Abit NI8 SLI mobo
2GB DDR667
250GB HD
EVGA 7600GT
Xion Case

I miss this computer! this is the computer i build once i joined the army. It served me good! it went with me to iraq and did 14 months and only having to replace the PSU and a video card upgrade to a 8800GTS 640MB


----------



## Stonesour767 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been spraying my case recently. I've probably done more damage than good but hopefully it should all be finished by either today or tommorow so i can finally get rid of this mess on my desk! I'll post some pictures when i get it all sorted out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2009)

I might take apart my rig and start some mods but after i take my college finals


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 21, 2009)

If I took a picture of mine at the moment you would see no computer part of my rig, only HDDs fans and the PSU : [


----------



## Stonesour767 (Oct 21, 2009)

I almost just destroyed my brand new pc cause i got so frustrated with the cable management! I really did piss up the paint job and the fact that the 4-pin connectors dont fit in the other side of the case has really pissed me off. i cant even put the side panel on! So i'm thinking about getting a new case. dont know what as of yet, and also i need to get a new heatsink as this one is poor!


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 21, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> I almost just destroyed my brand new pc cause i got so frustrated with the cable management! I really did piss up the paint job and the fact that the 4-pin connectors dont fit in the other side of the case has really pissed me off. i cant even put the side panel on! So i'm thinking about getting a new case. dont know what as of yet, and also i need to get a new heatsink as this one is poor!



get a 4pin extension cable


----------



## Stonesour767 (Oct 21, 2009)

no i mean, if its horizontal it wont fit, if its vertical it wont fit. the 4pins have like a clip on them thats stopping it from closing. I wish there was more room and that there where more holes for cable management.i might see about making the holes that are currently in there larger.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2009)

That sucks man! i have a new Powerup case that i got in a trade for some military equipment and its housing my second build


----------



## Cr@zed^ (Oct 21, 2009)

Some Pics of mine


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 21, 2009)

Hole shat that PC has a look that i was going to try for 6 months ago. Perfect match with the white led fans, in a clean lian-li case with black anodized aluminum omg!!!!. Great looking PC and wire management with that corsair psu. I was even ganna buy two aftermarket heatsinks for the HD 4870's after the lain li and white leds O)

I ended up going to best buy and getting a antec 902 with PC&P 750 quad silencer psu and a corsair H50 with blue cathodes and wire-management to the best you can do with that case . I need a high res camera so i can post my rig it looks so dam good to banghead:


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 21, 2009)

Cr@zed^ said:


> Some Pics of mine
> 
> http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/bxV17406.jpg
> 
> ...



excellent layout, very nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2009)

*@ Cr@zed^*

beautiful dude, great job


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2009)

My next pic next week,  although with a 2mp camera,  will be of an asus p5q deluxe,  with black mushkin 1066 ascents,  with zalman 9700 cpu cooler,  inside of a black antec 1200.  Man I wish my computer parts would stop dying long enough for me to buy a good camera!!


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah nice work there, i got pissed off with the sound from those fans but they did look sexy


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2009)

@ Cr@zed^ - That's one helluva nice looking case.  I really like the way the heatsink and rear exhaust fans mirror each other.  Never seen a 4870 with the plugs on the top.  Also, what is that Xilence deal, HDD?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2009)

Gawd,  I want watercooling!  All those colours,  like dropping acid....
Cold cathode time for my 1200!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (Oct 22, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> @ Cr@zed^ - That's one helluva nice looking case.  I really like the way the heatsink and rear exhaust fans mirror each other.  Never seen a 4870 with the plugs on the top.  Also, what is that Xilence deal, HDD?



The 4870 with the plugs on top is my Palit Dual Sonic. With the Palit Cooler louder than a 4870 @stock.  

The Xilence Box is like you guessed right, my HDD Silencer.  

@ll

Thank you verry much for your Feedback.


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

yea dude definitely very sexy. I was thinking about changing the color scheme of my case when i started my new mod and i think those xiggys would be where its at.


----------



## red268 (Oct 22, 2009)

Those fans are freaking awesome. Some seriously sexy fans right there. (Please, please, noone tell my girlfriend I said that!)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the setup i built my dad







XFX 680I LT SLI Motherboard
Intel Q6600 G0 Stepping
4GB OCZ SLI RAM
1TB Hard Drive
2x 8800 Ultra SLIed Together
Ultra Case 
Ultra X3 1000Watt PSU Modular
Thermaltake 775 HSF


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is the setup i built my dad
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/newcomp.jpg
> 
> ...



Your dad's a gamer? Gamer dads are cool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea hes a gamer! he loves good GFX when it comes to games.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea hes a gamer! he loves good GFX when it comes to games.



We used to have one dad in the clan (40+) who was a fanatic in Counter-Strike and HL Deathmatch 
Also, on Campzone (big outdoor LAN, 11 days) there are a lot of "senior citizens".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is my Intel Computer before i switched to AMD, It was a SLI setup too like my dads






XFX 680I LT SLI Motherboard
Intel E5200 Overclocked to 3.45Ghz
4GB OCZ SLI RAM
74GB Raptor with 2x 250GB Maxtor Drives, and 500GB Seagate Drive
2x 8800 GTS 640MB SLIed Together
Raidmax Tornado Case
Ultra LSP 650Watt PSU
Thermaltake 775 HSF

It made good scores on 3DMark05


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 22, 2009)

Didnt have a camera during my first and second rigs but heres my 3rd when i was 14.






Then i learned somewhat a bit of cable management and aftermarket VGA heatsinks.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you still using the same processor?   

(u)<-- An imaginary unicorn just for you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Didnt have a camera during my first and second rigs but heres my 3rd when i was 14.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Computer.jpg



Is that a Socket A or a 754?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Are you still using the same processor?
> 
> (u)<-- An imaginary unicorn just for you.


Was that directed at me?



brandonwh64 said:


> Is that a Socket A or a 754?



Good ol socket A from back in the day. AXP 2600+ and nF2 Ultra 400 Shuttle board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

What video card what htat?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 22, 2009)

I got a new case and modded it a bit like a month after.


















It was a Geforce FX 5600ultra 256mb


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice! you still have this computer?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 22, 2009)

I fried the FX5600 when i OCed it to high because i came up with a different "type" of cooler for it. Still have it and a fried FX5700 Ultra in a box somewhere. And yes i still have this socket A rig in my storage. Dont have the case though. (I have that old Raidmax case though from the first pics) Got it in 2003 for 30 bucks and used it till i got this Antec 1200. (Had a few cases for review but didnt like them)

Edit: I skipped a funny pic in my Photobucket...woops.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I fried the FX5600 when i OCed it to high because i came up with a different "type" of cooler for it. Still have it and a fried FX5700 Ultra in a box somewhere. And yes i still have this socket A rig in my storage. Dont have the case though. (I have that old Raidmax case though from the first pics) Got it in 2003 for 30 bucks and used it till i got this Antec 1200. (Had a few cases for review but didnt like them)
> 
> Edit: I skipped a funny pic in my Photobucket...woops.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Computer2.jpg



What kind of 120mm fan is that? it looks like my San Aces


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 22, 2009)

Its an old Cannon 120mm DC fan i pulled from a huge printer. 

Can somebody guess what monster i had upgraded to in this pic? Sorry for horrible quality. The new case pics i had used a school Olympus camera that was uber w1n.






Heres a pic of a "testbed" i was playing with. Can somebody guess this video card too?







Again sorry for horrible quality. The actual camera i owned back then was 10 bucks at walmart


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

Enough with the old BS.

Heres the new rig.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Enough with the old BS.
> 
> Heres the new rig.
> 
> ...



Where can one buy these blue supports for the WC loop tubes?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

dude I love your rig PP Mguire.  NICE as heck.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Where can one buy these blue supports for the WC loop tubes?



They are called anti-kink coils and you can buy them anywhere usually that sells water cooling supplies. I use Primo-chill coils myself. Didnt have a choice on color for now though.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=400&products_id=22847



Chicken Patty said:


> dude I love your rig PP Mguire.  NICE as heck.




Ill be cleaning it up tomorrow. It looks shabby to me but earlier i was missing a 775 backplate and was going nuts so i hurried and slapped it together. I reallllly wanted to bench this beast.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> They are called anti-kink coils and you can buy them anywhere usually that sells water cooling supplies. I use Primo-chill coils myself. Didnt have a choice on color for now though.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=400&products_id=22847



Thx i found some here in Finland due to your anwer quickly, thx agian!

Can they be mounted after the WC system is connected?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2009)

Geez PP, that's so nice it hurts my eyes.  I'm planning on making Hyper X DDR2's my next upgrade, really like the looks.

Edit:  27,000+ '06!  I rate just under 16,000.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Thx i found some here in Finland due to your anwer quickly, thx agian!
> 
> Can they be mounted after the WC system is connected?



I've used those before, it's a bit hard to do once it's installed already.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Geez PP, that's so nice it hurts my eyes.  I'm planning on making Hyper X DDR2's my next upgrade, really like the looks.
> 
> Edit:  27,000+ '06!  I rate just under 16,000.


This RAM was a last minute decision. Was working graveyard last night and looked up Frys.com ram prices. Decided screw it and when i got off at 7am i drove to Frys. Took a quick nap until they opened then was the first in the door. Went straight to the guy and was like i want these *points at page on phone*. He said they will be 119 in store, but ill give you a discount so you can get them for 99. I was like  then drove home a happy man.

After i got 27k i was pleased enough to just stop and say meh. Im really happy with this rig. BTW XMP profile works perfectly on this ram.



Chicken Patty said:


> I've used those before, it's a bit hard to do once it's installed already.


Yea idk how one would go about putting them on with the tubes already mounted to a barb. Hell it was difficult getting them on the tubing with just tube in my hand.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> This RAM was a last minute decision. Was working graveyard last night and looked up Frys.com ram prices. Decided screw it and when i got off at 7am i drove to Frys. Took a quick nap until they opened then was the first in the door. Went straight to the guy and was like i want these *points at page on phone*. He said they will be 119 in store, but ill give you a discount so you can get them for 99. I was like  then drove home a happy man.
> 
> After i got 27k i was pleased enough to just stop and say meh. Im really happy with this rig. BTW XMP profile works perfectly on this ram.
> 
> ...



yeah, it took me a while too!  Back when I used them, it's been a while.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

I have to use them becasue of the tight corners i make my tubes do. If i didnt have them id have kink city and im fresh outa tubing. This rig ate my wallet alive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I have to use them becasue of the tight corners i make my tubes do. If i didnt have them id have kink city and im fresh outa tubing. This rig ate my wallet alive.



Why don't you get some Angled fittings from BP?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol for the same reason i dont have anymore tubing or anti-kink coils. I think since it works fine i need to work on getting some new wiring to my house and a new heater. I keep popping breakers everytime i bench


----------



## theorw (Oct 24, 2009)

This is my pc ATM!
The ram cooler is custom made by me!!!
Also notice the 2 PCIE connectors hanging in there...They are waiting to serve either a 5850 or a couple 5770s!!!
Now i am stuck with an 6200TURBOCACHE!Got the chance to get 1st on hwbot with this card


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2009)

How did you end up mounting that cooler?


----------



## theorw (Oct 24, 2009)

Like this but i also added some REALLY wide 25mm heatshrink on the edges in order to avoid shortages that occured in the beginning...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice and simple 

If you used longer mesh at the ends you could have them slightly hooked so it stays on even better.

Nice dog


----------



## theorw (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks!I did a little hooking thing after these photos were taken!!They mount MUCH steadier this way!!!
This mod allowed me to put some volts on the ram w/o worries and i run them now @2,1volts@1200mhz 6-5-6-15!!!
Stock 800mhz!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nicely done


----------



## theorw (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks pal!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol for the same reason i dont have anymore tubing or anti-kink coils. I think since it works fine i need to work on getting some new wiring to my house and a new heater. I keep popping breakers everytime i bench







theorw said:


> This is my pc ATM!
> The ram cooler is custom made by me!!!
> Also notice the 2 PCIE connectors hanging in there...They are waiting to serve either a 5850 or a couple 5770s!!!
> Now i am stuck with an 6200TURBOCACHE!Got the chance to get 1st on hwbot with this card
> ...



Good job on the RAM cooler bro    Simple and effective!


----------



## theorw (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks pal!!Yap its both!!
I highly recommend anyone to try it!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2009)

theorw said:


> Thanks pal!!Yap its both!!
> I highly recommend anyone to try it!!!



Next time I'll need one I'll think of mesh


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is my Intel Computer before i switched to AMD, It was a SLI setup too like my dads
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/SLI.jpg
> 
> ...


how are those G80 8800GTS have 112shaders shouldn't they only have 96?

also what fan is that in the back that fucker is huge


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how are those G80 8800GTS have 112shaders shouldn't they only have 96?
> 
> also what fan is that in the back that fucker is huge



I think Some G80's had unlocked shaders didnt they? I remember something like that.
Thats a nice score he got though, with that setup 20K


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how are those G80 8800GTS have 112shaders shouldn't they only have 96?
> 
> also what fan is that in the back that fucker is huge



The fan in the back was a ANTEC server fan

yea i was surprised to get 20K on there


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of my rig after getting rid of the shitty Thermaltake green water lines....I ordered Fesser non-condutive liquid (blue) as well as reactive dye.... this is without the dye...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

Brad that looks awesome bro.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Enough with the old BS.
> 
> Heres the new rig.
> 
> ...




AWwww PP.. your set up looks better then mine!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey thats not watercooling :shadedshu  but our rigs are almost identical.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad that looks awesome bro.


Thanks bro! 
I'm just finishing completing Windows 7 updates and loading all the programs atm so.... so far im liking hehe!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks bro!
> I'm just finishing completing Windows 7 updates and loading all the programs atm so.... so far im liking hehe!



cool, I'm still dealing with some stupid issues of this damn rig.  Anybody want an i7 for free


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, I'm still dealing with some stupid issues of this damn rig.  Anybody want an i7 for free


Id like it lol... give to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
me give you something in return bro!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Hey thats not watercooling :shadedshu  but our rigs are almost identical.



lol.. MM case is a little taken apart right now due to the 790i board still in it! lol.. Gotta take the watercooling off the board, in order to do that, gotta take everything out and then drain.. so draining right now... MM case be up and going once I redo the loop to have just CPU.. Working a 13 day skit of 12+h days.. so just enough time to bs on here a bit and go to bed..  damn computer is crack!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Id like it lol... give to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> me give you something in return bro!



Did you see the latest pics of the cooler I got for it?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you see the latest pics of the cooler I got for it?



No I didnt.... why's that bro?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> No I didnt.... why's that bro?


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/IMG_0073.jpg



Shit WTF is that bro? Looks SICK!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Shit WTF is that bro? Looks SICK!!!





http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmedso77111.html


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmedso77111.html



WOW nice Bro!!!! Hey im looking for a 120mm fan for my rad.... any input would be great!
im looking at this>>>> what you guys think?
HERE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW nice Bro!!!! Hey im looking for a 120mm fan for my rad.... any input would be great!
> im looking at this>>>> what you guys think?
> HERE



that seems like a nice choice, but get two   I haven't forgotten about you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that seems like a nice choice, but get two   I haven't forgotten about you.


I ordered 3 bro lol.... 2 for the rad and 1 for the front intake for the case..... Just pm me bro for my details..... I have a diff addy 
and thanks!!!! anything you want?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I ordered 3 bro lol.... 2 for the rad and 1 for the front intake for the case..... Just pm me bro for my details..... I have a diff addy
> and thanks!!!! anything you want?



I'll PM you shortly man, just going through some fucked up times.  You'll have it soon bro


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> okay then here is my new lanbox
> 
> hope you can see the pictures, dunno how to insert
> 
> ...



A HSF upgraded is required, like a noctua c12p or something, but notheless a monster lanbox


----------



## Luke (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my PC ATM


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

Luke said:


> This is my PC ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/100_0899618.jpg



Ekk! Dude you need some cable routing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> AWwww PP.. your set up looks better then mine!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/DSCN2625.jpg



wow thats umm...well..hmmm...terrible


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow thats umm...well..hmmm...terrible



You don't like my tangled mess.. lol.. I gotta get the MM case finished.. Probably have it done Wednesday since I'm off.. Finally..


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 25, 2009)

Then you can give me that 295


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091024/IMG_0073.jpg



The Prolimatech is too wide for my Gigabyte UD5.  The G skill tall ram sink interfere with the fan clip even when they are on the 2nd slot so I have to ghetto rig push pull config with zip tie .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> The Prolimatech is too wide for my Gigabyte UD5.  The G skill tall ram sink interfere with the fan clip even when they are on the 2nd slot so I have to ghetto rig push pull config with zip tie .



gotcha.  As you see, mine just clears the vreg heatsink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

This is obviously not mine, and very expensive, but holy cow.  What a nice setup!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26505


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll PM you shortly man, just going through some fucked up times.  You'll have it soon bro


no worries bro


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2009)

Latest i7 addition (Ugly Mobo in system specs):











Running 100% WCG at 3.67 GHz:





Sorry about the crappy VGA generic card, but I am still waiting on my ATI 4670. However this rig is basically just for o/c cpu and crunching... at least for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

good job hammer 

Same tech station here, I have the Mega Shadow now, this is a older picture.  My buddy is back from Tokyo, I'll go borrow his SLR today or something 

For some reason I couldn't get the top to screw in more, but I'll take this apart again sometime and assemble it again.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm going outside to take pics of my rig at the moment.

Not all my new stuff is here yet though so its NOT finished ha ha.

Ram cooler is missing, going to have 90cfm 18dba fan put on the true as well 


As for the case mods I'm supposed to be doing, I've been side tracked alot this week they're not done heh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking forward to the pics panther


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

My rig is mostly heatsinks at the moment










XD

LOVE these new fans by the way, 90cfm @ 18dba mmmm.

Got a 60mm and 92 mm version too.

Can't reccomend them enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

What fans are those, don't think you ever mentioned it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

I want to say it's the Cooler Master new fans... The specs sound key on.. If so.. I know what he means.. I can't even hear my Uncle's system and It has 4 of them..


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

They're made by Silenx, model is Ixtrema.

120mm spins 1400rpm and moves 90cfm 18dba.

Got a 92 that is 18dba for around 44 cfm

and got a little 60mm 14dba for 16cfm 


The fans come with fan screws and silicon plugs if you want no vibrations.

They're more expensive then normal fans, but you can get them from specialtech.co.uk.

I plan on using these for ALL my fans eventually.

They'll be nice on a tripple radiator eventually eh?


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

18dba @ 90cfm!?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice thanks for the info panther.   That's good airflow for not much noise


----------



## Dice (Oct 30, 2009)

I, er, well, er,....hmmm

looks at box of gentle typhoons just delivered from specialtech.



Bugger.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is a few shots of my rig ATM


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dice said:


> I, er, well, er,....hmmm
> 
> looks at box of gentle typhoons just delivered from specialtech.
> 
> ...




Send them back man!

If you send of for an RMA within 14 days you can return something for NO reason under long distance selling regulations!

Reason for return, Inadequate for my needs : ]


You can be liable for a restocking fee sometimes but its worth a boot!



And yes 18dba! I can't even hear it if I hold itin my hands! only the air moving makes a noise.
Pretty amazing, the smaller ones make NO noise its unreal.

I'm going to use these for all fans other then 1 on my sunbeam project!

I'm having a 20cm for for front intake


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2009)

adam99leit - That is a really clean looking build.  I like the way you use zip ties to tidy up your SATA cables.  That PSU is pretty sweet looking as well.  Almost bought one my self.

Hey Panther, why is your heatsink oriented in that direction?  RAM too tall?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

That was with the x3220, I got better temps that way for some reason ha ha.

Also meant the graphics heatsink is cooled nicely.

At the moment in my AMD rig ( 905e @ 3ghz at the moment) with GPU under full load and CPU at full load I get

32c cpu core temps ( all 4) and the graphics sits at around 45 underload with 910/1250 over clocks .

Same cooling only with an AMD board and AMD proccessor.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 30, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> They're made by Silenx, model is Ixtrema.
> 
> 120mm spins 1400rpm and moves 90cfm 18dba.
> 
> ...



Thats interesting... ive had those fans (and I literally have 25fans in my box'o'nerd) and i found them to be awful with respect to airflow and noise - they were really pretty and had a small bearing, but the specs i felt were horribly overstated.

My aerocool xtreme turbines spanked the in every way and were rated for 80cfm at 32 db.

But they work for you?

hmmm... maybe I got lemons.  Mine buzzed, especially upside down...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah they work perfectly !

Knocked 10c of my load and idle temps with my 3220.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 30, 2009)

Im curious... now i wanna buy one just to see lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

You did get these ones right?

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=3446&cat=0&page=1


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2009)

Im sorry, but 18dB possibly, but 18dBA is unheard of in fans, hell a Noctua at idle (7V) is louder than that, they come in at the 35dBA range. Sorry but I have to call *couch BS cough*


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well as I said, I can barely hear them. they're quieter then my Hiper fans that only move 48 cfm!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

thing was panther went partially deaf when he modded the case with the noise of the dremel and stuff like that.  So he can't hear anything very well


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2009)

just looked at a few charts, and 25dBA is compared to the noise heard from a man breathing 3 foot away, and I would imagine needing a soundproof room to even detect that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> just looked at a few charts, and 25dBA is compared to the noise heard from a man breathing 3 foot away, and I would imagine needing a soundproof room to even detect that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 30, 2009)

thats why I threw up the flag....lol. I would believe 18dB as that converts to about 35-40 dBA. That is extremely possible, but half the noise of a man breathing 3 foot away, those fans should cost $300 a piece, and their engineers should get medals.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> thats why I threw up the flag....lol. I would believe 18dB as that converts to about 35-40 dBA. That is extremely possible, but half the noise of a man breathing 3 foot away, those fans should cost $300 a piece, and their engineers should get medals.



I agree.  Crap!   unless its not dba and maybe some other form of measuring noise perhaps?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2009)

dB or the abreviation for decibel is more typical.

dB(A) is an adjusted scale lets say. It filters out all the low end rustle of life outside a soundproof room.

While there is no formula to convert one to the other, I find my dBA testing just about doubles the dB rating of the fan.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

As I said, when holding the fan in my hands, I can barely hear it.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 31, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> adam99leit - That is a really clean looking build.  I like the way you use zip ties to tidy up your SATA cables.  That PSU is pretty sweet looking as well.  Almost bought one my self.
> 
> Hey Panther, why is your heatsink oriented in that direction?  RAM too tall?



yeah im kinda crazy for cable management if you look in one of the picks all sata power and front panel stuff is put under the ledge for the back panel so you never see anything going to the front accept the sata data which i zip tied together so it looks nice


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2009)

18dBA is more like ZOMG is it on, if you can bearly hear it, I'm saying its in the 30-40dBA range

No worries panther, Im not singling you out, Im just trying to make sure people know what they are buying. From what you say, I have to believe its a simple slip of the A key


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay since I can't be arsed to take the biggest one out my case, I just plugged in the 92 mm one rated for 16dba, its pretty much noiseless.

Much less then a man breath from 3 feet away.

infact, its close to noiseless.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

ok heres my setup tonight... i basically built a room in the basement for the pcs and gear... (and my fishtank)... anyways i have 3 systems in this room that we use for lan and online gaming.

My main rig is in my specs specs... the other rig with blue lighting and LEXA case is:
NZXT Lexa Case
Intel E7400 @ 3.6ghz
4GB Corsair Dominator 1066mhz
PC Power & Cooling 600w silencer
HD2900XT (soon upgrading to 5870)
Asus P5K-E mobo
Saitek Eclipse & Razor Copperhead with golitahus mousemat

Other rig is a dell with onboard hehe... use it as a server right now but will replace it soon









































EDIT: have to add one of the fishtank thats behind all my computer mess... they like watching the screens and music hehe


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> My PC ATM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/102_1193.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/102_1194.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091017/102_1195.jpg
> ...









Future upgrades:
SSD   At least 2x128GB for some pure awesomeness
2x GTX375's when they appear
G19 kb, this lame-o wireless is pissing me off


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

lucky bugger Mlee49... that case is freakin' sweet 
Neat job


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks man, your rig is pretty tight as well.  Nice fishy case, that's epic in my book.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

hehe lol

yeah i should run the fishtank as my radiator ... 150gallons takes two 300watt heaters to keep it at 24c so it would probably work lol.
(though i doubt the fish would survive)


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

erocker said:


> What question?



hey! i posted it! it just disappeared.. or am i getting old?
i'm 16 tommorow 

i said why is better to mount PSUs on the bottom?


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2009)

The only reason I can see the need to mount the PSU at the bottom is due to cable management.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> hey! i posted it! it just disappeared.. or am i getting old?
> i'm 16 tommorow
> 
> i said why is better to mount PSUs on the bottom?



depends really... on top it helps vent rising hot air... but you get hot air in the psu rising from ther rest of the components in the case... at the bottom it usually intakes air from underneath the case which wont be hot... so it runs cooler and more efficient... alternatively you can run it at the bottom with the fan pointing up which will help clear warm air from the gfx cards part of the case and keep those temps lower


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

i try to get new pics ready tomorrow


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol good joke



i beg your pardon?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i beg your pardon?



just saw your comment about your "Ghost Post" nevermind,sire!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

In regard to PSU being better at the bottom.

Benefits of bottom mounted PSU's

. More weight at the bottom of the case for stability

. Most cases with bottom mounted psus have fans in the cieling which helps to remove hot air.

. The psu only draws in cold air so its longevity is potentially increased.


Disadvantages, most motherboards are designed with the PSU being above them in mind, so psus with short cables may not reach the desired areas on the motherboard.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just saw your comment about your "Ghost Post" nevermind,sire!


Ohhh haha xD
i swear i did though
maybe someone removed it to make me look ridiculous 


pantherx12 said:


> In regard to PSU being better at the bottom.
> 
> Benefits of bottom mounted PSU's
> 
> ...



oh i see now ;D


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah but cases with bottom mounted psus have fans at the top to compensate for the loss of the 12" fan that wouldve been there had the psu been mounted up top.

also having a bottom mounted psu allows you to put a big rad up top.... but im not saying its a good thing as they both have positives and negatives


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 31, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> ok heres my setup tonight... i basically built a room in the basement for the pcs and gear... (and my fishtank)... anyways i have 3 systems in this room that we use for lan and online gaming.
> 
> My main rig is in my specs specs... the other rig with blue lighting and LEXA case is:
> NZXT Lexa Case
> ...



I found NASA!!  

When my dad had 3 old pcs plus his hp desktop (all work but only the hp ever saw use) my sister would say my dad was at NASA when he was in the basement and you asked where he was.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 31, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I found NASA!!
> 
> When my dad had 3 old pcs plus his hp desktop (all work but only the hp ever saw use) my sister would say my dad was at NASA when he was in the basement and you asked where he was.



lol  all of these rigs see use... mostly gaming


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just thought id post here too - just got my 5k post milestone, made a thread to sort of say thank you to the forum 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107285


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love your rig more then I do my own ha ha


----------



## kylzer (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't laugh haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

^^^Why should we laugh?  That looks badass


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/102_1246.jpg
> 
> Future upgrades:
> SSD   At least 2x128GB for some pure awesomeness
> ...



very nice cable management there man


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^Why should we laugh?  That looks badass



*cough* Stock cooling! *cough*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> *cough* Stock cooling! *cough*



nobody laughed at mine I posted a few posts back with stock cooling. :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nobody laughed at mine I posted a few posts back with stock cooling. :shadedshu



 I'm still using the stock cooler on my HD5850, but it's gonna go soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm still using the stock cooler on my HD5850, but it's gonna go soon.



video card is fine, but CPU cooler :shadedshu   i have a mega shadow now though


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> video card is fine, but CPU cooler :shadedshu   i have a mega shadow now though



Unless I want to be stuck with just 2 SATA ports, I'm gonna have to go custom on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Unless I want to be stuck with just 2 SATA ports, I'm gonna have to go custom on it.





custom it is


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091031/100_1284.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091031/100_1285.jpg
> 
> ...



holy shit that's just about the best damn thing i've seen on this entire forum
it's built INTO the desk? :O


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> holy shit that's just about the best damn thing i've seen on this entire forum
> it's built INTO the desk? :O



you should see his worklog for that thing its great hang on a sec

here it is http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74847


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 31, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> you should see his worklog for that thing its great hang on a sec



okay  dude
i'm rather interested


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## ste2425 (Nov 2, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/8109/dscn1147u.jpg
> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6940/dscn1149s.jpg
> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/3342/dscn1150s.jpg



thats quite a good cable management job there shame the case doesnt really allow to hind all the psu wires though


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm using an Arctic Freezer 7 at the moment, my 905 doesn't get hot enough to warrant the True being on it.

Under full load stock using the Freezer seven I hit 28.5 max XD


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2009)

Those freezer pro's are epic. Used to have one on my quad until I started overclocking.


----------



## Azma (Nov 2, 2009)

Running a 9800gtx as Physx card in my rig now


----------



## musek (Nov 2, 2009)

Woah, one of the nicest rigs around here. What case is it? 
Plz fill your system spec in User CP.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 2, 2009)

Its the case in my system specs, only hes fabricated an amazing custom HDD mount.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

I meant Freezer 64 by the by, on AMD system at the moment XD

But yeah sweet temps due to 45w quad core.

Even at 3ghz is doesn't go much over 30.


----------



## musek (Nov 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Its the case in my system specs, only hes fabricated an amazing custom HDD mount.



Oh, thx. I just *love* this one... Great build.


----------



## Azma (Nov 2, 2009)

Tnx all  Next update is 2 x Western Digital Caviar® Black™ 640GB in Raid 0 and sleeve all cables


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Just installed my domino ALC!

Its stock set up is retarded though.

So I modded it.... pretty heavily XD

Pictures tomorrow when its light!

Currently my idle temps are 17.5-18 c.

I have  65 w quad core though.


----------



## red268 (Nov 2, 2009)

Still love this thread 176 pages later!


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2009)

red268 said:


> Still love this thread 176 pages later!



176? I'm on 440. You got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

This is the 176th page XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

depends on how many posts per page you have it set.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Just installed my domino ALC!
> 
> Its stock set up is retarded though.
> 
> ...



so, you got an alc?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> depends on how many posts per page you have it set.




Forum default makes it 176 XD

As you ALC, yes running it now.

Had to mod the crap out of it, but in a way that was non destructive : ]

I can put it back together stock again


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Forum default makes it 176 XD
> 
> As you ALC, yes running it now.
> 
> ...



details!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Well straight of the bat, the fan is in a pull configuration, it's less efficient then a push configuration so I tried to put the fan at the front instead but the stupid control panel didn't work.

I had to take the entire thing apart so I could change the position of the pump, I got rid of the stock control panel and screwed in the PCBs into a section of clear DVD case I cut up. This sits up inbetween my PSU support rails and is screwed directly into my PSU's fan grill.

So now I have a 120x120x38mm fan screwed into the rad, and the rad itself is bolted using giant stand offs that came with the ALC ( designed for AMD mounting) 

it doesn't look to pretty at the moment, but I can work on that, cut the plastics a bit better etc.

Just looking into my case though it looks cool, only when examined does it become obvious its ghetto lol
Going to bolt a fan onto the back of my case as well so its in a push/pull config.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

this is mine at the moment with a half done cm job. need to cut a hole for the 24 pin connector in the mobo tray really get rid of the ide dvd drive an sort out thecables for thee front leds etc. really i could do with extending the psu wires or get one with a dedicated graphics card connector (forgotten what there callled)


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 3, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> this is mine at the moment with a half done cm job. need to cut a hole for the 24 pin connector in the mobo tray really get rid of the ide dvd drive an sort out thecables for thee front leds etc. really i could do with extending the psu wires or get one with a dedicated graphics card connector (forgotten what there callled)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091102/Photo-0038.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091102/Photo-0037903.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091102/Photo-0039.jpg



pci express ?  
actually i've got a similar adaptor on my card so i'm going to do some testing to see if i can use the proper cable that came with my corsair hx650w then it'll be more tidy
btw nice use of a fan to cool the power pack ,only thing is have ya got that thing tied down
oh ye i like the case it's ok


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> pci express ?
> actually i've got a similar adaptor on my card so i'm going to do some testing to see if i can use the proper cable that came with my corsair hx650w then it'll be more tidy
> btw nice use of a fan to cool the power pack ,only thing is have ya got that thing tied down
> oh ye i like the case it's ok



haha pci express thats what i meant  welll errr you could say its tied down, with a but of tape lol. the adapter on mines fkd tho half the pins keep fallin out which im sure aint healthy for my card


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey ste was it you who wanted the facias by the by?

If yes I'll refund you as I can't bloody find the things.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey ste was it you who wanted the facias by the by?
> 
> If yes I'll refund you as I can't bloody find the things.



haha yea it was man id forgotten about it you shouldnt ave mentioned it  well thats kwl man thanks for lookin if you could do a refund every little helps


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Refund sent : ]


----------



## musek (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, most current pics of my rig. Today I've switched my PSU to Be quiet StraightPower E7-CM 680W and I'm loving it! Also some cable and fan management has been done. 

Before:






After:





 for *Be quiet*!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kudos for the Be quiet!

Got a Dark power pro 750 myself : ]


----------



## musek (Nov 3, 2009)

Totally sweet *Dark Power* is!
Shame it's a little out of my price range...  
But I'm still impressed with the SP E7-CM. Such a great PSU with great perf/watt/price ratio!


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 3, 2009)

Cable management is bleerrgh, but I don't care


----------



## musek (Nov 3, 2009)

Dazzeerr said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2738/image01xi.jpg
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/346/image02ae.jpg
> 
> Cable management is bleerrgh, but I don't care



Erm, I can see the cables, but no management... 

Nice setup though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dazzeerr said:


> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2738/image01xi.jpg
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/346/image02ae.jpg
> 
> Cable management is bleerrgh, but I don't care



nice budget case and very nice rig you got =) although abit of tidying the cables be good.


----------



## musek (Nov 4, 2009)

+1 to *kurosagi01*

Try to tide them up just a bit, IMO it's more simple than tangling them like you did.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

musek said:


> Erm, I can see the cables, but no management...
> 
> Nice setup though.





kurosagi01 said:


> nice budget case and very nice rig you got =) although abit of tidying the cables be good.





musek said:


> +1 to *kurosagi01*
> 
> Try to tide them up just a bit, IMO it's more simple than tangling them like you did.



Its the 5 series from Cooler Master. I had a C5, I will never recommend them. Has no motherboard tray or way to route the cables behind the motherboard. I tried and fail at not much more than moving the cluster I had to another place and cause problems.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Nov 4, 2009)

Nothing new really. just placed my Monitor farther back and placed my Computer slightly in-word more cause of the little baby trying to touch buttons ^^ and what not.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 4, 2009)

Watching The Taking of Pelham 123 (BR)


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 4, 2009)

thats a good film watched it with my ex
is that screen normal wide screen? its a bit, well, wider then most


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea That sniper scout case looks great though. I also want a desk like yours. I used to have a nice wooden desk and now im stuck with this shitty cheap one.


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 4, 2009)

*My New User PC Photo Brief:*



New cutout Window (possibly unfinished, but I like the free flow of air)




Internal Gallery




















http://img132.imageshack.us/i/imgp1216.jpg/


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 4, 2009)

musek said:


> Well, most current pics of my rig. Today I've switched my PSU to Be quiet StraightPower E7-CM 680W and I'm loving it! Also some cable and fan management has been done.
> 
> Before:
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6536/sdc10099q.jpg
> ...



That is a nice system man!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 4, 2009)

After I sprayed it. Came out well, to a degree. I could have done it better to be honest.












was my first spraying attempt so dont be to harsh on me 

Also! if any one mentions the cable management im going to hunt you down.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Any UK members what an ENZO tech type S?

I bought it for my AMD system but my friend is having problems with the parts I traded with him so going back to intel.

It allows to you mount coolers the Intel way and ths in any direction : ]

Just arrived this morning from America D:


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> After I sprayed it. Came out well, to a degree. I could have done it better to be honest.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/stonesour767/DSCF4376.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/stonesour767/DSCF4369.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/stonesour767/DSCF4365.jpg
> ...



Nice cable management in the last pic


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 4, 2009)

...
i was thinking about taking it all apart again today and doing the C/M a bit better.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> ...
> i was thinking about taking it all apart again today and doing the C/M a bit better.



What I don't get is your CPU cooler blowing downward...


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 4, 2009)

its pulling air through it i think, so does my brother. Is there a correct way to have it facing? i cant have it facing the front of the case cause it would block out the ram.

was also thinkngi about getting a Zalman heatsink for it. ALSO! another thing, the screws arent seating properly into the motherboard bridge things and the bridge things arent sitting properly in the case. so at the mo, my motherboard is being held up by like 3 or 4 screws that are properly seated. I think i might cut out a square right next to where all the cables are coming from the PSU so i can put them all round back and then not be able to get the other side of the case on : D one main concern with the antec 900 is that the power on switch and all the lot that come with it, the blue black and white cables arent exactly long enough for me to be able to hide them and still be able to have enough slack to plug them in. unless there are extensions for them.


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 4, 2009)

I want a CM690 actually cause they are not bad and good price actually. Nice fucken case guys holy fucking HELL>


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> its pulling air through it i think, so does my brother. Is there a correct way to have it facing? i cant have it facing the front of the case cause it would block out the ram.



If I look at pic 2 the fins of the fan are bent in the way that it blows downward. I'd turn it 180 degrees (blowing up) or with the fan on the RAM side (blowing to the rear).


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 4, 2009)

Stonesour767 said:


> its pulling air through it i think, so does my brother. Is there a correct way to have it facing? i cant have it facing the front of the case cause it would block out the ram.




Looks like you have a freezer 7 or 64, the fan blows through the heatsink.

All the warm is is hitting your graphics card .

You either want it so the air blows towards the back to be sucked out quickly, or torwards to top.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, i feel the warm air at the bottom now, must of been the air being pulled out by the top 220mm fan. Only problem now is that i have to take it all out now  gives me a reason to do some more c/m


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys, I'm finally getting around to posting pics of my rig/setup, took me long enough 

Borroed my mums new Canon G11, damn thats a nice little camera, oh and before anyone asks, the idots guide to
digital photography is my sisters, but it helped! http://www.sandiebertrand.com.au/ theres the proof haha 

anyway, Main room has 2 rigs, I have used Input Director before, But I lan alot, so I'd rather just use 
separate keyboards and mice to never have to fuck around with it at all.

Last rig thats vertically set up is in my bedroom, all wireless so I can watch epps as I sleep.

Enjoy! or rip on your choice haha.


----------



## revin (Nov 4, 2009)

Please dont razz about the mess.
1. I have new Relines on the way
2. I have a Gainward GTX285 on the way
3. I have 4 layers of stitches in my ass:shadedshu where a cyst was removed from the tailbone area

 The new G25 is a butload of fun in GTR2 etc.....

When I get moving better I will hope to get the new stuff in and clean up 
I really like the C/M 4in3 cage, swapped an Aerocool Turbine 3000 blue led there[really like them, good cfm vs db]

Yes this case moves alot of "cool" air. 
It is only slightly larger than my XazerV[in rate my thread somewhere, note sig
The "volume" of air may be more, but slower, where I get the extra cooling from, compared to my TT.
 Please note my custom fan controler I made yrs ago from scarfing pts from the Hardcano control panel. I'm using it for the 2 Kaza 3000 to volt down.
 I do notice that my side fan is _very_ slow[3-400rpm vs 9-1k for top/front], need to get another top fan to replace it

1 thing for sure is the temps are better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2009)

Yikes dude.  I ha a cyst removed from tailbone last year.   Sucked!!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 4, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thats a good film watched it with my ex
> is that screen normal wide screen? its a bit, well, wider then most



Here's my monitor. I love it, I'm able to hook 2 computers and a PS3 up to it and just switch inputs. It's got a little red pixel up in the corner though, called Acer about it and it either has to be in the middle or 4 around the edges for them to take it back. Oh wellz


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 5, 2009)

Got my black series tower thanks to newtekie1!! up and running!


























rig now with 6gb of ram and e8500 at 4.08 - might go for 4.2 ... c0 stepping. 63cfm Fans in pull with 20mm shrouds.  Have to say temps are amazing... having a rad up front pulling cold air makes a TON of difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

DD Tower FTW 

That looks nice man, great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok here are some shots of my i7 rig with a cable managed tech station    I also got the top deck to screw in all the way and not have a gap like it did before   All unused cables were zip tied together behind the station out of the way


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow cp . . . just wow. Did you make that tech station?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys, i'll post up some pics soon, hope you like my setup.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow cp . . . just wow. Did you make that tech station?



I was gonna ask him the same thing, pretty cool!


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 5, 2009)

Sweet setup. My pc at the moment. Its a terrible picture, I need a new camera 






Its the black thing in the corner, haha.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys 1 question, how do you post up pics when they show up enlarged automatically like ur pics, im sick of the crappy small pics when u have to click em and they load up.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 5, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys 1 question, how do you post up pics when they show up enlarged automatically like ur pics, im sick of the crappy small pics when u have to click em and they load up.



The way I always do it:

Upload the pic (as an attachment or somewhere else, whatever you want)
If uploaded as attachment: in the attachment popup, rightclick on the image link and select "Copy Link Location"
Otherwise, get the URL to your image

Just use the img tags with the URL in between. The forum automatically resizes the view of the image.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

ok cheers man!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, heres sum pics, hope u like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow cp . . . just wow. Did you make that tech station?





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I was gonna ask him the same thing, pretty cool!


Thanks for the comments guys.  Here is a link to it.  I didn't make it 

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, heres sum pics, hope u like



you got a sweet rig yourself dude


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

MMMMM silverstone raven.

I want to take pictures of my rig at the moment but I've no idea where my camera has got to.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2009)

Im gonna take some pictures of my HTPC


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Gimme that SCREEEEEN!
2.Guys, i needed a damn month to build my benchcase (with rubbish tools,from rubbish), its here for a week already.... but i seem too dumb to organize the cam, to make a few pics


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2009)

This is my HTPC.
Specs:
ECS Geforce6100PM-A2 (V3.0) AM2/AM2+/AM3
AMD Athlon X2 5400+ Black Edition
2GB DDR2 533MHZ
Maxtor 250GB 7,200 RPM Hard Drive
530Watt PSU
Power Up Black 336
Samsung DVD/RW Drive
Windows 7

It has a XFX 7800GT but its currently in RMA

The motherboard was a (V2.0) at first with a award bios until i found a tutorial to change it to a American megatrends bios. ever version of this board (Theres 3) is the same but with diffrent bioses.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

mhm.... purple pcb... cant they (the hardware industry) use that more?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2009)

here is the new rig, brand new, sold the lanbox and builded af new one

just testing






still testing





all put together, sorry for the mess in the backgrund





its quite big the Rogue, but i gues that is begging for watercooling then


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 5, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here is the new rig, brand new, sold the lanbox and builded af new one
> 
> just testing
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/IMG_2452.jpg
> ...



I love the Rogue


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I love the Rogue



yeah its quite nice, and has a lot more room inside than the LANBOX and waaaaaay cooler inside, i think its the alu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok here are some shots of my i7 rig with a cable managed tech station    I also got the top deck to screw in all the way and not have a gap like it did before   All unused cables were zip tied together behind the station out of the way
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/PB054283resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/PB054284resized.jpg
> ...



NICE ckn!  I'm going to half to make some changes to mine this weekend and post em up. You've inspired me.


----------



## musek (Nov 5, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> here is the new rig, brand new, sold the lanbox and builded af new one
> 
> just testing
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/IMG_2452.jpg
> ...



Sweet looking rig mate! Any plans for CPU cooler? 

PS. Plz edit you system spec in User CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2009)

That's the spirit Johnny


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mhm.... purple pcb... cant they (the hardware industry) use that more?



I perfer a black PCB then Purple


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

my foxconn is glossy black, you would love it


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought the old Soltek boards were hot with black PCB and purple sockets:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

sad, that they dropped such nice colors...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea danish that is a hott looking board!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

They dropped themselves all together. I haven't heard from them since the 939 days. Shame, as they made a nice 939 (and 754) board.

Their boxes were cool, too


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They dropped themselves all together. I haven't heard from them since the 939 days. Shame, as they made a nice 939 (and 754) board.
> 
> Their boxes were cool, too
> 
> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2002/09/17/ddr333_for_p4/soltek0.jpg



i meant all manufacturers in generally... i never saw that color design on something new


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, we've lost a lot of personality from previous designs, but gained some new ones as well.

Something I really miss:






And the best part?

The red's UV reactive.

PS: I'll have an on-topic post in here sometime before the weekend (I hope).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, we've lost a lot of personality from previous designs, but gained some new ones as well.
> 
> Something I really miss:
> 
> ...




someone get a bag of ice!


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Nov 5, 2009)

*NZXT Apollo System*

Here is my newest build

CPU: Intel i7 860 @ 3.0Ghz
Mobo: Asus P7P55D EVO
Ram: Crucial Tracer 8GB
PSU: Thermaltake 750W EVO
GPU: XFX 9600GT Alpha Dog
CD Drive: Samsung DVD Drive
Wireless: D-Link Wireless N





















the pictures make the cables look worse but I did the best I can and there isnt much room to put them and I think im alright with it

I'm going to be upgrading my video card soon, just kept this card from my old system as it works good enough for COD4

Here is a pic of my old system I just sold:


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

NZXT Apollo?

Nice case, may I reccomend taking the mesh of the side fan ?

it will improve airflow and the fan its self will stop most of the dust.

Only need a soft brush to clean fans :]

Also it looks nicer 

Also I'm not certain but can you reverse mount HDDS in the Apollo? if you can you should so do that, cables will be much tidier!


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I would rather leave it on and I have alot of dust in the air so any filter is good.

I don't think you can do that with the hard drives, the gap in the back is too small, the HD cage almost goes right up to the side of the case.

But I am open to ideas for improving the looks, if you see the cpu cable I tied a little but Idk what to do with it? and most of the cables are on the bottom from the fans/lights/usb hub and Im not sure what I can do with those either


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

You can route some of the wires under neath of the mobo, if you take it out and lay then lay the wires in the right place, use some tape to stop them moving and put the mobo back : ]


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

F*cking Awesome everyone here!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, we've lost a lot of personality from previous designs, but gained some new ones as well.
> 
> Something I really miss:
> 
> ...



Strawberries & cream 



(FIH) The Don said:


> here is the new rig, brand new, sold the lanbox and builded af new one
> 
> just testing
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/IMG_2452.jpg
> ...



Looks good man. I can't say I like Corsair's flat glossy cables on their modular PSU's, I'd much rather have some regular ones with high-quality sheathing on them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, we've lost a lot of personality from previous designs, but gained some new ones as well.
> 
> Something I really miss:
> 
> ...



that board is so damn sexy! when i get a new board i am going to paint my Biostar board like that one.(white and red) for those of you that didn't see me a D we both painted a mobo (his white mine black) and they both worked fine(mine is still crunching/folding 24/7)


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that board is so damn sexy! when i get a new board i am going to paint my Biostar board like that one.(white and red) for those of you that didn't see me a D we both painted a mobo (his white mine black) and they both worked fine(mine is still crunching/folding 24/7)



what you paint it with? (dont say paint lol... what type of paint)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 6, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> what you paint it with? (dont say paint lol... what type of paint)



spray paint 

this should help 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80058



if you attempt to do it PM me with any questions you may have and i will do what i can to answer them...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 6, 2009)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Here is my newest build
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 860 @ 3.0Ghz
> Mobo: Asus P7P55D EVO
> ...



Looks SUB-ZERO!!! I like!!!


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> spray paint
> 
> this should help
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=80058
> ...



interesting... thanks


----------



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2009)

I gave Intel some money to tide over its multi billion dollar penalties.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I gave Intel some money to tide over its multi billion dollar penalties.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/bta183.jpg



I has a sad, mine won't show up til tomorrow. Congrats BTW. What board is it going in?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

alright bta, good choice man   Let us know how you like it


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 6, 2009)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Here is my newest build
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 860 @ 3.0Ghz
> Mobo: Asus P7P55D EVO
> ...



I LOVE your computer Man!~


----------



## btarunr (Nov 6, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I has a sad, mine won't show up til tomorrow. Congrats BTW. What board is it going in?



MSI P55-GD65. It's on its way from Chandigarh. The reseller put it on regular (non-air) courier, so it must be aboard a camel.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 6, 2009)

My first watercooled setup, I'm using my old HP (cruncher) as the tester. So how does it look? any flaws? Keep in mind that the tubes are cut to configuration my main rig.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

btarunr said:


> MSI P55-GD65. It's on its way from Chandigarh. The reseller put it on regular (non-air) courier, so it must be aboard a camel.



I grabbed the GB UD6 sno was selling...hopefully pics will be up in the afternoon.


----------



## musek (Nov 6, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Looks good man. I can't say I like Corsair's flat glossy cables on their modular PSU's, I'd much rather have some regular ones with high-quality sheathing on them.



+1 from me. One of the reasons why I've sold my Cooler-Master and bought a Be quiet! instead. Flat cables are have some advantages in cable management though.



			
				t77snapshot said:
			
		

> My first watercooled setup, I'm using my old HP (cruncher) as the tester. So how does it look? any flaws? Keep in mind that the tubes are cut to configuration my main rig.



It looks very nice. How are the temps compared to those with air?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 6, 2009)

musek said:


> It looks very nice. How are the temps compared to those with air?



Before: idle @ 36, load @ 45

After: idle @ 25c, load @ 33c  

Only 2 low rpm fans on the rad and using plain distilled water.


----------



## musek (Nov 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Before: idle @ 36, load @ 45
> 
> After: idle @ 25c, load @ 33c
> 
> Only 2 low rpm fans on the rad and using plain distilled water.




Looking good. Can't wait for final results on main rig. 
Good luck!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

well i had hoped more would surface, but so far this is all i have to show.











And the mini city





Hopefully later I can add the ram and proc images as well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

MMMMM, some sexyness! 


Can't wait to see those sexy blue sticks!! oops... Did I say to much


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2009)

Now that is a nice motherboard! DO WANT!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Now that is a nice motherboard! DO WANT!!



I'll buy you one for K.I.T.T.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> MMMMM, some sexyness!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see those sexy blue sticks!! oops... Did I say to much



Nah its all good, i hope they match well too.

Thanks erocker, I'll let you clock it via Teamspeak when i get the OS done


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll buy you one for K.I.T.T.



But I don't want to get rid of KITT. 

I'm also not a fool. DEAL!!!!   KITT's in the mail.. awaiting my new motherboard!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 6, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Nah its all good, i hope they match well too.
> 
> Thanks erocker, I'll let you clock it via Teamspeak when i get the OS done



If you're talking about G.Skill Ripjaws, they match quite nicely.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> But I don't want to get rid of KITT.
> 
> I'm also not a fool. DEAL!!!!   KITT's in the mail.. awaiting my new motherboard!!!



LMMFAO.. I knew there would be a way to do it!... But, me a poor, poor man right now.. so, better hunt down that mail man!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ripjaws arent too expensive and they are sexy as shit. Anyone know how well they clock?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If you're talking about G.Skill Ripjaws, they match quite nicely.


Yeah  got the CAS7 blue ripjaws @ 1600mhz



kyle2020 said:


> Ripjaws arent too expensive and they are sexy as shit. Anyone know how well they clock?



Just over $100 for a 4GB kit. Sno had the 2000's on here and said they did well, I'm still waiting on the big brown truck, and I'll let ya know asap


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm still waiting on the big brown truck, and I'll let ya know asap



Man, the big Brown truck is all ways late getting here for me! Might be around 6-7pm when I get my stuff... Hope you have better luck man!!!


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, the big Brown truck is all ways late getting here for me! Might be around 6-7pm when I get my stuff... Hope you have better luck man!!!



im lucky i guess.... when i order online the stuff arrives at around 7am the next day.... generally though if i order something its on a friday evening and ive had a few beers (hence the spending bravery)... being woken up at 7am by the delivery man with a hangover isnt fun when youve been up till 4am playing COD5


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> im lucky i guess.... when i order online the stuff arrives at around 7am the next day.... generally though if i order something its on a friday evening and ive had a few beers (hence the spending bravery)... being woken up at 7am by the delivery man with a hangover isnt fun when youve been up till 4am playing COD5



Only time I'll get Saturday delivery is if I overnighted it on Thursday, and never got it on Friday... Newegg has done that to me 4 times so far in the past 3 months... But, that was UPS... since then, I've went with Fedex if I need it the next day!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 6, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> well i had hoped more would surface, but so far this is all i have to show.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091106/DSC00707.jpg
> 
> ...



I think this heatsink would pair great with that board and the blue memory. You'd have a nice silver/blue theme going on


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah got the CAS9 black ripjaws @ 2000mhz

run them at 7-7-6-22,stock volts 1600


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2009)

Had the 10X extreme, wasn't all that impressed. Will be using the Megahalems for a while

The brown truck made it so here are some more before I do any building.
















Ram goes better than I had hoped...


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 6, 2009)

Very. Very sweet looking man!! Can't wait to see you oc that beast!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Had the 10X extreme, wasn't all that impressed. Will be using the Megahalems for a while
> 
> The brown truck made it so here are some more before I do any building.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091106/DSC00710.jpg
> ...




man that is one mother effin sweet setup, and the colors match like its a fashion show


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 6, 2009)

Jaysus that ram looks great on there


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll have pics up of the board in the case. I seem to have failed though, and sold Danish the last 1156 cooler I had. I got stock on there currently loading windows


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I'll have pics up of the board in the case. I seem to have failed though, and sold Danish the last 1156 cooler I had. I got stock on there currently loading windows



Remember what I said man:

*So? That just means she's one of those whor3 strippers that have the "c section" marks... *


 I'll be taking pictures tonight... lol.. I got a "mascot" for myself!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

Man does this chassis make a board look tiny





Now all I need is my 1KW PSU and a cooler with the correct mounting.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2009)

I like how you routed the power cables through the front water tubing hole.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Man does this chassis make a board look tiny
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091106/DSC00716.jpg
> 
> Now all I need is my 1KW PSU and a cooler with the correct mounting.



yup you do need a corsair HX1000... want used let me know 

Looking good man! very good!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

got T_ski's Silverstone, traded my 600 there and a bit of loot for his


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 7, 2009)

that mobo looks tiny in that case... lol.

Nice setup though, i'll be looking at afew reviews to see if it's a worth while upgrade from my P45 setup.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> got T_ski's Silverstone, traded my 600 there and a bit of loot for his



I forbid it! Silverstone PSU in a Corsair! 

FORBID!














FORBID!















For the last time..... FORBID





Nah, what am I saying.. It's your case! have at it!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah I'm really not sure of the performance upgrade, but I was through putting money into 775. If I got a good board its almost half of what this cost me. SO I took the plunge.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad you did man! get away from that DFI board of yours!!! Now, if I could get my "bro" to do the same!


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet... that is one sick case dude!!!
I love my Cosmos S... and this is the only case that ive drooled over since getting that!
awesome!


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Man does this chassis make a board look tiny
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091106/DSC00716.jpg
> 
> Now all I need is my 1KW PSU and a cooler with the correct mounting.



Man... There are totally no fckin words to describe how awesome this case is!
It makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol



			
				sneekypeet said:
			
		

> yeah I'm really not sure of the performance upgrade, but I was through putting money into 775. If I got a good board its almost half of what this cost me. SO I took the plunge.



I'm also thinking a lot of switching to i5/i7 lately, but first I'd have to find a good deal on my current rig (motherboard, CPU and RAM).


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone want to see a mobo and cpu (complete with leftover TIM) in an anti-static bag?


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ Sure. 

Maybe later I'll be able to post some pictures of the stuff I'm currently testing. 
A little hint - it's over 50", it's LED and works darn great with PS3 and PC. 
Anyone interested in some photos?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice setup Peety.


----------



## wolf (Nov 7, 2009)

That case is a monster, it dwarfs any components you out in there!

I bet an eATX mobo and a pair of '5900's would look small in that beast.

nice, clean setup skeeky, this case seems awesome at keeping the clean look.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 7, 2009)

musek said:


> Man... There are totally no fckin words to describe how awesome this case is!
> It makes me http://images27.fotosik.pl/103/4702a14d06a1b79a.jpg lol
> 
> 
> ...



LOL thats a Finnish milk package!! Fatless milk for a fat baby LOL


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

MY PC ATM!!! Yeah!


----------



## wolf (Nov 7, 2009)

show us the ION box your using Binge


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 7, 2009)

That mobo + ram make me want to colour coordinate my set up some more.

You know I think I think I don't actually like the Obsidian, it makes it look like you have an mATX board in a full tower XD

If it came a tad smaller it be great.


I've got my case in an old MSI full tower at the moment, I like the way they sorted out cable management,  pretty much only the moto tray is solid 

Front intake on it is useless though, and its not my case to rip asunder.


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If it came a tad smaller it be great.



+1 from me. With a decent pricing a mid-tower version of Obsidian could be Antec 300/CM690/etc killer.
IMO it even don't need to have those hot swap drive bays, just the plastic shroud for drive bays.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I forbid it! Silverstone PSU in a Corsair!
> 
> FORBID!
> FORBID!
> ...



I've actually heard there are some compatibility issues with putting non-Corsair items in the Obsidian.  I tried to use some OCZ 2000 MHz ram but I got BSOD just from putting them near the case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I've actually heard there are some compatibility issues with putting non-Corsair items in the Obsidian.  I tried to use some OCZ 2000 MHz ram but I got BSOD just from putting them near the case!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I've actually heard there are some compatibility issues with putting non-Corsair items in the Obsidian.  I tried to use some OCZ 2000 MHz ram but I got BSOD just from putting them near the case!



hahahahaha it's the curse of the black case 

me wants FTW


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine 6 months ago now its a quad rad with 4 Scythe ultra Kraze fans. GTX285 is also watercooled in the loop now. Core i7 960 OC to 4.0GHZ all on an Asrock Extreme Motherboard, with 12gigs of GSkill Trident 1866 ram running 2000mhz. Powered by an Antec 750W PSU. 2 FI 1TB Samsung HD's in Raid0 Temps are 34C idle and 60C under 100% load.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I've actually heard there are some compatibility issues with putting non-Corsair items in the Obsidian.  I tried to use some OCZ 2000 MHz ram but I got BSOD just from putting them near the case!



its not because of the case... Its because OCZ ram is shit


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice job TeXBill.  I like the way you use shelf brackets to hold your rad.  Welcome aboard TPU


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, MT Alex I ran out of room on my desk. With the Skeleton there is no way to mount it in the case. I improvised best way possible. I will get some pics of how it looks now soon and post them.
thanks to everybody and Techpowerup is the best.


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

TeXBill said:


> Mine 6 months ago now its a quad rad with 4 Scythe ultra Kraze fans. GTX285 is also watercooled in the loop now. Core i7 960 OC to 4.0GHZ all on an Asrock Extreme Motherboard, with 12gigs of GSkill Trident 1866 ram running 2000mhz. Powered by an Antec 750W PSU. 2 FI 1TB Samsung HD's in Raid0 Temps are 34C idle and 60C under 100% load.



That is one nice rig you've got in there mate! 
I like the Skeleton a lot. Also +1 for the rad placement. 


Ok, so a short photo-session of my (sadly) temporary display. It's a Sharp Aquos LCD TV LC52LE700EV  (Full LED, FullHD, 100Hz).
I'm returning it tomorrow and decided to take a few photos. 

Darn, it's enormous!










This tiny little fella up front is my 24" LG W2452V-PF LCD... Isn't it cute? 





Playing Crysis: Warhead and NFS:Shift was more than great...









I was also testing it with Fifa 10 and Fight Night Round 3 on PS3, but was 

too busy beating the crap of my brother to take pictures. 

PS. Pardon me for the mess with cables.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 7, 2009)

musek said:


> Darn, it's enormous!


THATS WHAT SHE SAID!
sorry someone had to say it...


btw that tv is enormous and nice setup


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 7, 2009)

nice TV but dude take off the plastic round the edges... hehe itll look better 

Im tempted to take my 40" samsung 1080p off the wall and use it downstairs for some gaming now


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> nice TV but dude take off the plastic round the edges... hehe itll look better



I know, it's tempting  But as I said - I'm only testing it and tomorrow I need to give it back to the proper owners, so I guess I shouldn't.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its not because of the case... Its because OCZ ram is shit



POS!!!!
a month ago i asked: what ram should i buy for my new am3 board???
is this ok?: "showed him a link of 2000mhz ripjaws"

POS said:
Yes theyre really good, i even asked OCZ about the differences between trident and ripjaw!


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 7, 2009)

musek said:


> I know, it's tempting  But as I said - I'm only testing it and tomorrow I need to give it back to the proper owners, so I guess I shouldn't.



dude you inspired me 
ive taken my telly off the wall for the night of gaming


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

Ahahah good one.  Have fun mate! 
For the first few hours I thought that display like this is just to big for me and for general PC usage, but right now I guess that I could get used to it.

PS. Can I has some Pringles?


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 7, 2009)

musek said:


> Ahahah good one.  Have fun mate!
> For the first few hours I thought that display like this is just to big for me and for general PC usage, but right now I guess that I could get used to it.
> 
> PS. Can I has some Pringles?



hehe actually this 40" is just the right size for me... any bigger it would be a pain for FPS gaming... i think perfect would be a 37".... yeah you can have some pringles... but hands off my beer


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 7, 2009)

i only consume HARD gas in front of the PC...
preferably Vodka-Bull


----------



## musek (Nov 7, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> hehe actually this 40" is just the right size for me... any bigger it would be a pain for FPS gaming... i think perfect would be a 37".... yeah you can have some pringles... but hands off my beer



Yup, ~40" seems to be a sweet spot, but now I'm sitting ~2m away from 52" LCD and I must say, that i like it A LOT. Well, tomorrow will be a sad day for me... 

Ok, your beer is safe.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Ram goes better than I had hoped...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091106/DSC00714.jpg



Yum. Haha, from looking through all of these pictures i'm going to be taking so much more into consideration on my next build.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2009)

A few runs of 3.6GHz in OCCT and a few rum and cokes led to this, did drop an additional 7 degrees with the jyuni strapped up


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> A few runs of 3.6GHz in OCCT and a few rum and cokes led to this, did drop an additional 7 degrees with the jyuni strapped up
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091107/DSC00720.jpg



youre in the wrong thread, you should post this under "ghetto mods"


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2009)

I was torn, it's modded, but only ATM, so I wasn't too sure.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I was torn, it's modded, but only ATM, so I wasn't too sure.



if the fan was at least blue... i think its very hard to consider it a mod, to simply hang a BLACK fan in front of a BLUE board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

I've done that a lot.  My AMD heatsinks I would remove the stock fan and strap a 120mm on them.  They work as good as my Zalman cooler that is in my QX rig now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> POS!!!!
> a month ago i asked: what ram should i buy for my new am3 board???
> is this ok?: "showed him a link of 2000mhz ripjaws"
> 
> ...



I think you have it wrong bro.. The Ripjaws and Trident are Gskill. I wouldn't recommend OCZ ram they have too many shitty kits. You get the every now and then lucky set that will overclock or atleast run at stock speeds


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think you have it wrong bro.. The Ripjaws and Trident are Gskill. I wouldn't recommend OCZ ram they have too many shitty kits. You get the every now and then lucky set that will overclock or atleast run at stock speeds



sry... my brain is a Fart these days... i wanted to buy a fucking ocz kit myself, before you saved me. my apologies.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry... my brain is a Fart these days... i wanted to buy a fucking ocz kit myself, before you saved me. my apologies.



it happens sometimes... Do you know what OCZ kit you wanted to buy? Also how you liking your Gskill?


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

OCZ... I don't know what they do to get such crap, but I freaking hate their products.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> OCZ... I don't know what they do to get such crap, but I freaking hate their products.



i agree but there PSUs are decent..well atleast some of them are


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've done that a lot.  My AMD heatsinks I would remove the stock fan and strap a 120mm on them.  They work as good as my Zalman cooler that is in my QX rig now.



I tried talking him into tearig off the stock fan, but he wasn't having it.  Pansy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I tried talking him into tearig off the stock fan, but he wasn't having it.  Pansy.



shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i agree but there PSUs are decent..well atleast some of them are



Their PSUs are a rebranded OEM.


----------



## musek (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> OCZ... I don't know what they do to get such crap, but I freaking hate their products.





Binge said:


> Their PSUs are a rebranded OEM.



lol didn't knew...


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> Their PSUs are a rebranded OEM.



i thought they were made inhouse as they recently purchased PCpower & Cooling.... which im sure you know make some of the worlds best PSU's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it happens sometimes... Do you know what OCZ kit you wanted to buy? Also how you liking your Gskill?





p_o_s_pc said:


> i agree but there PSUs are decent..well atleast some of them are




an ocz sli 1800 8-8-8-26 4gb kit. but the ripjaws were much better, i believe... the only thing that i hat, is that they dont like cl6 above 1066. but they do 1600 7-7-7-20-28 flawlessly... due to my limited htt,and maximum 1333 option, i cant achieve higher speeds:shadedshu

everything on stock volts, 1.65

i use a modxstream... i have a look at it, but it can be faulty, according to occt:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> i thought they were made inhouse as they recently purchased PCpower & Cooling.... which im sure you know make some of the worlds best PSU's



PCP&C is a completely different company (yes OCZ did buy them out) but they don't make each others PSU's


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> PCP&C is a completely different company (yes OCZ did buy them out) but they don't make each others PSU's



aaah pity....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> aaah pity....



not sure if you would take this as good news or not but most of the OCZ PSUs are FSP and CWT


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2009)

After some Googling i think its CWT because they have up to a 700w 80 plus gold PSU. But, OCZ has a 1000w 80 plus gold. Looking at PCP&P even though they are supposed to be the best, all they have is 80 plus.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2009)

Some older OCZ's were FSP, my 700 game extreme was such a PSU. Since then I haven't heard much buzz about any FSP's going through OCZ lately. CWT is the most likely to take over the holes in the OCZ lineup.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2009)

Imo i think its kinda stupid not to use the PCP&C PSUs under their own lineup. Get more money that way without dealing with another middle man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Imo i think its kinda stupid not to use the PCP&C PSUs under their own lineup. Get more money that way without dealing with another middle man.



then people wouldn't buy one of there lineups and they would lose money... or maybe it is just cheaper for them to use CWT...(could they possibly be locked in a contract)


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 8, 2009)

If people didnt buy from either they still loose money anyways


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> If people didnt buy from either they still loose money anyways



 thats true


----------



## musek (Nov 8, 2009)

Well now I know one thing - I won't recommend a OCZ PSU anymore.  

A little evening session of my rig (finally photos are taken at my home, not at work ):






And I already had to give the 52" LCD back... 





But I still love my 24" LG though. 

PS. Windows 7 have the coolest set of default wallpapers evah! Don't you guys agree?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2009)

musek said:


> Well now I know one thing - I won't recommend a OCZ PSU anymore.
> 
> A little evening session of my rig (finally photos are taken at my home, not at work ):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/DSC06516v2.jpg
> ...



yeah but the sounds sucks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah but the sounds sucks



i personally don't mind the sounds.


----------



## musek (Nov 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i personally don't mind the sounds.



Me neither. 
And there are many sound sets, just try to find something that suits you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Or just disable all the sounds like I do.


----------



## Onderon (Nov 9, 2009)

@ Mussek: how big are those screw holes that the cm 690 have? i im saving money to buy one and im thinking of doing some led mod there hehehehe....kinda do the effect of the crucial balistix on those holes. or random blinks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

got my used GFX today, a very nice 100 buck deal 


















more pics coming in a day or 2 

soon it will be my new AM3 setup


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Sexy upskirt shot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

yay she's hot isnt she


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2009)

Is FIH_TheDon an Asus fanboy? 

Dont worry I'm a corsair, evga boy myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

i am NOT a fanboy haha

i just buy the things i think is good, and the things that have best prics vs performance

i'll never be a fanboy, thats too expensive i think.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 9, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got my used GFX today, a very nice *100 buck deal*



*Jaw drops*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i think it wass a very good deal, they usually go for around 300 bucks in little denmark, used


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 9, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay she's hot isnt she



Just dropping this off here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Just dropping this off here
> 
> http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr246/Meatwad_CP/world_of_fantasy_13_472.jpg



naiiiice, maybe i should print her and put her on a case, or even get her painted on a case, that would be nice, and expensive


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 9, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naiiiice, maybe i should print her aout and put her on a case, or even get her painted on a case, that would be nice, and expensive



I got a big poster with her on it that came with my 9600GSO. Not putting it up though, the parents will be like WHO IS THAT


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a big poster with her on it that came with my 9600GSO. Not putting it up though, the parents will be like WHO IS THAT



naaa, they will be like : IS THAT YOUR GIRLFRIEND ? YOU HAVENT TOLD US ABOUT HER


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well got my HTPC put together and windows 7 Home 32bit running good

Specs:
GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L
Intel Core2Duo E6600 @ 3Ghz on stock voltage (34 Deg Cel full load)
2GB DDR2 533MHZ
XFX 7800GT OC EDITION
Maxtor 250GB 7,200 RPM Hard Drive
530Watt PSU
Power Up Black 336
Samsung DVD/RW Drive
Windows 7

This computer runs great! after i overclocked and installed all drivers i decieded to run CZ and see what frame rate i could get and i get ruffly between 250-370FPS during play (Screen shot below)

The only thing weak in this setup is the power supply but i have a Ultra LSP650 going in it once i replace the 140MM fan that went bad during my deployment to iraq.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 9, 2009)

Well i just got these in the mail today for the cool price of 0.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got my HTPC put together and windows 7 Home 32bit running good
> 
> Specs:
> GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L
> ...



Thats nice  + its a good extra machine for lan party and stuff like that if something goes wrong 
how is the noise? 



PP Mguire said:


> Well i just got these in the mail today for the cool price of 0.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0948.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0947.jpg
> ...



you sucker, still waiting for my ripjaws to arrive, but mine is blue 
they'll do nice with this mobo


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

If DD still wants to do the trade once im done reviewing these ill have the blue and black ones myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

sweet, but the red suits your board best i think, but what is the differnce anyway? just the color or what?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

i bought the 2000mhz ripjaws.

they did 1333 6-6-6-20 windows stable, didnt tested how stable they were, because i had to use the 533 strap+ a htt near the htt wall , the 667 strap was bugged, and wouldnt post at all at 1333 cl6

but with cl 7, i went up to 1700, just couldt go further... 255 is wall, under 240 is stable


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Those sticks are lookin' nice PP!

I still need to figure out what other board I want, and if I want to downgrade to an i5 750.

If perhaps you're fancying a GB board, maybe I can trade for my stuff back


----------



## Aceman.au (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my baby...






Cables are a mess, planning to organise them when I get my new modular PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are my other two crunchers.  i posted my main rig/cruncher already.  Here are some shots of the crunchers in my sig, enjoy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice ones CP, but maybe a stupid question, but what are crunchers used for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Nice ones CP, but maybe a stupid question, but what are crunchers used for?



Thanks.

You are not familiar with WCG and crunching?  Here's a link.  

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/index.jsp


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

k then i get it now

unfortunately i cant join ATM but will do as soon as i can


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the looks of that Element S CP. I've been tempted to blow my wad on one before...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> k then i get it now
> 
> unfortunately i cant join ATM but will do as soon as i can



Stop by this thread when you join dude, I'll see you there 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



Soylent Joe said:


> Love the looks of that Element S CP. I've been tempted to blow my wad on one before...



I love the case, although not tool less, it's a great case bro.  Love the black interior.  For a mid tower, it is amazing.  I wouldn't mind having another one


----------



## smee (Nov 10, 2009)

CP, what case is that second cruncher running in? I like the space!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet, but the red suits your board best i think, but what is the differnce anyway? just the color or what?


His are blue and 1600 my are red and 1333. Same chips though so OC to around 2000 easy. 



DanishDevil said:


> Those sticks are lookin' nice PP!
> 
> I still need to figure out what other board I want, and if I want to downgrade to an i5 750.
> 
> If perhaps you're fancying a GB board, maybe I can trade for my stuff back


Nah i love this setup. Wouldnt trade it unless it was for an i7 X58 setup 



Soylent Joe said:


> Love the looks of that Element S CP. I've been tempted to *blow my wad* on one before...


 Its a nice case, but not that nice


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i bought the 2000mhz ripjaws.
> 
> they did 1333 6-6-6-20 windows stable, didnt tested how stable they were, because i had to use the 533 strap+ a htt near the htt wall , the 667 strap was bugged, and wouldnt post at all at 1333 cl6
> 
> but with cl 7, i went up to 1700, just couldt go further... 255 is wall, under 240 is stable



What kind of voltage for the RAM?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stop by this thread when you join dude, I'll see you there
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



i will, any requirements for the cruncher or is it just anything that can be used?

FFS i cant wait to get my new stuff, hate waiting for HW


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> What kind of voltage for the RAM?



stock of course, theyre already at 1.65 stock, i tested 1.7 but it didt do anything to stability in my eyes, i couldnt time better with more volts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> His are blue and 1600 my are red and 1333. Same chips though so OC to around 2000 easy.



yeah well isnt am3 boards limited to like 1600?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well isnt am3 boards limited to like 1600?



The controller supports up to 1600 but that dosent mean you cant OC 

But a speed increase over 1600 you really cant tell much of a difference. You get more performance on AMD by increasing cpu frequency, HT/FSB frequency.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well isnt am3 boards limited to like 1600?



theoretically.... if you can force a high ht, your ram will clock higher too... but i cant go further than 667 divider,so i have to do so, but fail at 240.damn!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The controller supports up to 1600 but that dosent mean you cant OC
> 
> But a speed increase over 1600 you really cant tell much of a difference. You get more performance on AMD by increasing cpu frequency, HT/FSB frequency.



thats what i thought, anyways i will only be oc'ing the cpu to like 3.8ish 

or 4.0, i've got my hands on a small watercooling kit just for the CPU,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats what i thought, anyways i will only be oc'ing the cpu to like 3.8ish
> 
> or 4.0, i've got my hands on a small watercooling kit just for the CPU,



phenom2 or core quad or i7?

you will get 4 with a small watercooling on the quad. but not on the the phenom (when you dont got a c3 stepping), and i dont know if it can take the heat of an i7

3.8 is realistic for every new chip.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> phenom2 or core quad or i7?
> 
> you will get 4 with a small watercooling on the quad. but not on the the phenom (when you dont got a c3 stepping), and i dont know if it can take the heat of an i7
> 
> 3.8 is realistic for every new chip.



its a PII 965 BE?

its the setup in my signature, still waiting for MB CPU, MEM and the cooler


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its a PII 965 BE?
> 
> its the setup in my signature, still waiting for MB CPU, MEM and the cooler



then you have a chance. now i wish you good luck on the draw. may it do 4ghz on stock volts


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I guess if PP showed his EVGA board.. I should do the same... 

















Now, gotta get some time on my hand to get the case fixed up with the last few mods..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I guess if PP showed his EVGA board.. I should do the same...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/DSCN2712.jpg
> 
> ...



is that.... rust on the cooler? and is that some kind of gum on top of it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I guess if PP showed his EVGA board.. I should do the same...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/DSCN2712.jpg
> 
> ...



that is veeeeery naaaiiiiiice 

yeah i think its rust, and the motherboard even look like its bending


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer Black-Nickel plating. 





That's the top. It's just been cleaned so it looks "strange" for a few mins till it all drys. 


By the way.. That's the same cooler that I have now..  


As for teh board.. nope, not bent. how it looks via Mobo tray..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Xigmatek Thor's Hammer Black-Nickel plating.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/xigmatek_thors_hammer_s126384_008.jpg
> That's the top. It's just been cleaned so it looks "strange" for a few mins till it all drys.
> ...



Nice cooler,i like the design, but the plater, was a noob... it seems it isnt fully plated, or tends to rip off...doesnt seem too thick, he ruined the cooler a bit with that.. though about replating?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Xigmatek Thor's Hammer Black-Nickel plating.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091109/xigmatek_thors_hammer_s126384_008.jpg
> That's the top. It's just been cleaned so it looks "strange" for a few mins till it all drys.
> ...



it just looks unhealthy haha 

but is the cooler rusty or what?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Nice cooler,i like the design, but the plater, was a noob... it seems it isnt fully plated, or tends to rip off...doesnt seem too thick, he ruined the cooler a bit with that.. though about replating?



Well.. When this is the second Thor's hammer in the US, First retail model.. I can say that they can have mistakes. 


Cooler isn't rusty.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2009)

Nickel plating places around here have a $115 minimum. I'd like to nickel plate my full copper xiggy prototype, but I'm not about to spend that much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Thats nice  + its a good extra machine for lan party and stuff like that if something goes wrong
> how is the noise?



Its really quiet actually. It has a coolmaster Heatsink with a Thermaltake tunnel fan and it runs at a low speed but still keeps it under 35 deg @ 3ghz

The powersupply is not that great i just ordered a 140mm fan with blue lights in it and a 140mm fan grill for my Ultra LSP650W PSU. The fan died after being on a firebase in the middle of iraq. It didnt like the constant dust storms. Ive took the old fan out and cleaned the inside of the PSU and plugged it up and it still works perfect EVEN ran my AMD system for about 3 days with no fan (Temps were medium using OCCT)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Nickel plating places around here have a $115 minimum. I'd like to nickel plate my full copper xiggy prototype, but I'm not about to spend that much.



 bad idea leave it the sexy copper...IMHO it wouldn't look vary good if it was nickel plated...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

smee said:


> CP, what case is that second cruncher running in? I like the space!



Thermaltake Armour +



(FIH) The Don said:


> i will, any requirements for the cruncher or is it just anything that can be used?
> 
> FFS i cant wait to get my new stuff, hate waiting for HW



No, no requirements, any help is appreciated bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

cool then i'll get something up and running soon:-D


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool then i'll get something up and running soon:-D



what do you plan to run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool then i'll get something up and running soon:-D



Thanks bro, I really appreciate it   Its for a good cause 


p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you plan to run?



Same thing I was going to ask


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its a PII 965 BE?
> 
> its the setup in my signature, still waiting for MB CPU, MEM and the cooler



I got 4ghz easily on my 955BE and 4 took a bit of tweaking on my 940BE (AM2+). A 965 is supposed to easily hit 4ghz on air.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, I really appreciate it   Its for a good cause
> 
> 
> Same thing I was going to ask



i really dont know? just thought it was one thing?

what will be best?

tech me, i'm the noob


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i really dont know? just thought it was one thing?
> 
> what will be best?
> 
> tech me, i'm the noob



I mean what computer are you going to have running that, the one in your system specs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

can it run while i play and do other things?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can it run while i play and do other things?



it uses very low resources and runs low priority.  You should be able to use the computer without noticing much change.  I game Crysis maxed out while crunching and can still play it ok.  However, my system specs are pretty good.  Depending on the rig you might or might not be able to. However, if you are going to be playing games, you can always pause it and resume it when you are done 

This is what the main window looks like.  In the bottom you see where you can Pause/Resume   You can also set the amount of CPU usage you want it to use.  It's got few settings you can play around with so that you can accommodate it to how you like it


----------



## theonedub (Nov 10, 2009)

I like advanced view much better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I like advanced view much better



Just keeping it simple for him you know


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

haha thats nice, i'll get on it as soon as i get the thing up and running then

oh well i think its coffee time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha thats nice, i'll get on it as soon as i get the thing up and running then
> 
> oh well i think its coffee time



What are you setting up, windows?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

still waiting for my mobo cpu and memory, it should be here tomorrow, and now i sitting on a shitty lappy with shitty graphics thats fried så i can only use win 7 without gfx drivers, or ubuntu as im using now, så i havent had fun with a real rig in a couple of day now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> still waiting for my mobo cpu and memory, it should be here tomorrow, and now i sitting on a shitty lappy with shitty graphics thats fried så i can only use win 7 without gfx drivers, or ubuntu as im using now, så i havent had fun with a real rig in a couple of day now



is it the rig in your signature you are missing parts for?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, thought i would have it all by friday so i typed in all the things.

but then i had to wait for the MB for like 5 days or so, and im an addict i need to play haha, buts its okay. 

will it do the crunching job fine or what?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

The rig in your sig will crunch very well. Its not really a competition though so any points towards the cause helps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah, thought i would have it all by friday so i typed in all the things.
> 
> but then i had to wait for the MB for like 5 days or so, and im an addict i need to play haha, buts its okay.
> 
> will it do the crunching job fine or what?



yeah, thats a good Quad you got there.  It would return some good numbers.  PM me about this from now on, I don't want to take this thread off topic.  Please, thanks.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 10, 2009)

Got all my goodies come by the end of this week, already got my OCZ 1kW, RII Gene should be here Thursday and im going to MC on Friday to grab my i7 920

Well this is what ive been on for the past two weeks...
AMD x2 4400+ @ 2.6GHZ (toledo) 2x512 OCZ DDR 400 and the awesome GTX 260 i love that card
Oh yeah mobo is DFI lanparty UT 3200.

Under the black light pics, and a pic of the Sweet Warp V2.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well got my HTPC put together and windows 7 Home 32bit running good
> 
> Specs:
> GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L
> ...



A military dude playing Counter-Strike 
Seriously, nice comp there.

Can I ask you a question though: Which military-oriented FPS do you like most? And which is most realistic according to you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2009)

CS has been my favorite since it came out. i like other FPSes like COD series, crysis, timeshift, wolfenstien, anygame thats a HL mod, Battlefield series, and many more

I usta host lan parties in iraq with my platoon on the very little time we had off. It kept us sane 

OH and the most realistic would have been COD4. The creators had two army special forces help them with the military aspect of it


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 10, 2009)

3dsage that's like some sort of messed up acid trip ha ha I love it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 3dsage that's like some sort of messed up acid trip ha ha I love it.



YEA IT IS LOL! is that all UV lighting?


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 3dsage that's like some sort of messed up acid trip ha ha I love it.







brandonwh64 said:


> YEA IT IS LOL! is that all UV lighting?



 I just did it for some pics, I have a dual 4ft black light. I bought it for a Holloween party I threw, its not on at all when im on my PC.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats almost as ridiculous as what i did before.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats almost as ridiculous as what i did before.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0900.jpg



what CPU did you put in that thing?


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here are some more pics from my computer...


----------



## musek (Nov 10, 2009)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Here are some more pics from my computer...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/thelaxplaya7/DSC03270.jpg
> 
> ...



This one looks like LOL - lots of LED. 
But seriously - looks nice, I like the RAM. 




Onderon said:


> @ Mussek: how big are those screw holes that the cm 690 have? i im saving money to buy one and im thinking of doing some led mod there hehehehe....kinda do the effect of the crucial balistix on those holes. or random blinks



Erm... I'm mu*s*ek, not mu*ss*ek  
Which ones? Those for screwing the side panels (at the back)?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what CPU did you put in that thing?


FX-57 for that rig. It was what i had before i got the i5 because i sold my AMD rig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've drilled one hole through my sunbeam 

Thing is I realised I won't be able to do the top very easily, nothing for the guide drill to press against so the saw will go all over the place wrecking the paint job D:

Unless I should turn my case into a EXTREME hardcore case.

Thoughts?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh Hai!

Big cooler is big.....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2009)

that cooler is retarted big


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh Hai!
> 
> Big cooler is big.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091110/DSC00773.jpg



damn  it looks like 2 NH-U12P in 1 cooler 

hope its worth the money dude,  how much did you pay or it?


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh Hai!
> 
> Big cooler is big.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091110/DSC00773.jpg



Holy crap! Where is you motherboard?! That is crazy big.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

How are the temps?


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 11, 2009)

Pretty mobo all gone


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

33 idle at 1.22V for 3.6GHz currently, as soon as I get the Dx updated I'll slap OCCT on her and give ya a screenie in 30mins tops.

It is freeking huge...lol But it is the only 1156 cooler other than stock that I have right now

Load temps as promised.....25 degree ambients with the door off.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've drilled one hole through my sunbeam
> 
> Thing is I realised I won't be able to do the top very easily, nothing for the guide drill to press against so the saw will go all over the place wrecking the paint job D:
> 
> ...



Drill a hole in a block of wood or plywood with your hole saw, remove your mandrill (arbor,)  clamp this block of wood to the desired location (or have someone hold it) and use your pre drilled hole as a guide.  Works great, I have to do it at work all of the time.  If you can't clamp it and someone is holding your block, go VERY slowly, as light of pressure down as possible with high rpms to begin with.  Eventually the teeth will wear a groove and more pressure can be applied.

Good luck.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> 33 idle at 1.22V for 3.6GHz currently, as soon as I get the Dx updated I'll slap OCCT on her and give ya a screenie in 30mins tops.
> 
> It is freeking huge...lol But it is the only 1156 cooler other than stock that I have right now
> 
> ...



That acctualy looks like a contendor when it comes to other coolers, and your results are amazing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

good temps dude


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

considering stock was loading above 80 degrees, yeah I'm happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> considering stock was loading above 80 degrees, yeah I'm happy



yeah stock intel coolers are sooo shitty man.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

That Noctua NH-D14 cooler is supposedly the best air cooler out there. It beats my H50 and the TRUE and the Megalehelms, DAMMIT PEET DAM YOU. I just cant sleep at night knowing theres a low RPM silent Cooler out there that can beat everything else and trash it to the side. But by only 2-3 c diffrences though. I mean if pasted your thermal paste wrong you can get worse results on accident. Dammit im jelouse ( )


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

they didn't used to be thiad, but then again they used to be twice to three times as thick.

@ 3volved Thing that really sucks is what if this is a bad TIM application


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> they didn't used to be thiad, but then again they used to be twice to three times as thick.
> 
> @ 3volved Thing that really sucks is what if this is a bad TIM application



Then you might have gotten yourself thinking like i do, when i do a bad TIM application, so the next day i ussaly repast just to see how low i can get the temps and how bad i can rant to people on my awsome cooling . (thats what i did with my H50 lol)


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> considering stock was loading above 80 degrees, yeah I'm happy



Ah. The big$ question is, if you were shopping for a cooler for 1366, would you lay out your cash on one of those?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Ah. The big$ question is, if you were shopping for a cooler for 1366, would you lay out your cash on one of those?



Still to be determined....

remind of this question in about 3 days to a week so I get some play time before I make that call


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Still to be determined....
> 
> remind of this question in about 3 days to a week so I get some play time before I make that call



I'll endeavour to remember.


----------



## wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh Hai!
> 
> Big cooler is big.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091110/DSC00773.jpg



Did someone mention a big cooler?

Try an hour and a half getting it into this case.... I'm considering that 800D.






That is one serious Noctua tho, how does it compare to the NH-C12P? and is it 'meant' for server boards?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

I think i might have to go back to air cooling till i upgrade this water more. Ill get pics later today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I posted a new Project Log, if you'll want to check it out 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1631001#post1631001


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2009)

IF any one wants Sneeky's Cooler...

Here you go!


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> IF any one wants Sneeky's Cooler...
> 
> Here you go!



Indeed it is very impressive.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

The price isnt impressive though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2009)

wolf said:


> Did someone mention a big cooler?
> 
> Try an hour and a half getting it into this case.... I'm considering that 800D.
> 
> ...



first off, you should of gotten the Mugen 2 or a Antec 1200 case.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The price isnt impressive though.



This cooler if is the best aircooling solution you can get now. Listen it beats the megalehelms and the TRUE(copper, extreme) Its huge but for the performance your getting its worth every penny. Every penny. It turns out that when it comes to loads this cooler can have like 8-10c lower temps the its older brother witch was pretty good in the first place. I realized that most the price is like 45-50 dollars in fans LOL!


----------



## musek (Nov 11, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> first off, you should of gotten the Mugen 2 or a Antec 1200 case.



Well... IMO it's all just a matter how big case does one need. I think that *wolf* is quite happy with his 902. It's V10 that is incredibly large, not 902 too small.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2009)

well you compensate for those ridiculous coolers with larger cases, TBH the TRIFX14 would suffice and be actually smaller than the V10. The Mugen 2 Beat out the TRUE120.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

The TRUE performs differently depending on the situation. I havent had any cooler beat my true with both my sythe 3000 fans on it push pull full blow (idc about noise)

And IMO an AIR cooler shouldnt be more than 65 bucks becuase once you start getting pricier your getting into cheap water territory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Depending on what you are cooling,  cheap water can be worse than good air cooling.   For i7 you need a really good water setup in example.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The TRUE performs differently depending on the situation. I havent had any cooler beat my true with both my sythe 3000 fans on it push pull full blow (idc about noise)
> 
> And IMO an AIR cooler shouldnt be more than 65 bucks becuase once you start getting pricier your getting into cheap water territory.



Have you tested a Megalehelms or H50 from corsair, and trust me this cooler looks like it aint no joke it probably beats a true in almost any case but i dont have the cooler YET. TRUE's are still very very great coolers espically the copper version, that looks FTW. 

*EDIT* Talking about noctuas 6 heatpipe beast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

ThiS noctua really looks promising.   The TRUE is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 11, 2009)

Water,for Phenom 2 not, but if you like to overclock,yes


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 12, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Have you tested a Megalehelms or H50 from corsair, and trust me this cooler looks like it aint no joke it probably beats a true in almost any case but i dont have the cooler YET. TRUE's are still very very great coolers espically the copper version, that looks FTW.
> 
> *EDIT* Talking about noctuas 6 heatpipe beast



Why test the H50 from Corsair when i have custom water 
The megla looks beast though. I still like my trust True in heat combat though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2009)

yay then!!!!

got the last parts

now i'm waiting for 2 80gigs SSD's 

and another DVD Burner 

warning there is many pictures 

















i know this is a bit blurry 





















and NO!!!! i will not do cable manegement  not on this one, i will be making my own case in the near future and i will make a worklog on it here on TPU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

here are 3 updates, 3 totally new FRESHIES!
MONSTARR-Rad Setup,aquarian pump res, and selfmade Benchcase. i also have made a generic white case, to a black/white one, you will see soon stay tuned!^^


----------



## Binge (Nov 12, 2009)

Speaking of blurry images. lol... Velvet that is some SIIICK sh!t.  I'm in love.  These 800D make it too easy 










P.S. That's a nice bong!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2009)

With a nice bowl of 'greens' 

Binge, are you putting a loop inside the case?  Whats the rest of the parts list?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

Binge!!!!! You got it!!!! Now, I wish I never got this MM case...  that's so massive! SP's looks small compared to that.. Only because he has a Massive cooler..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is that the radiator from an industrial freezer VW? lol

Speaking of huge radiators, idea for next silly modding project, one of those 9x120 mm radiators, make a side panel out of it.

Profit?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Speaking of blurry images. lol... Velvet that is some SIIICK sh!t.  I'm in love.  These 800D make it too easy
> P.S. That's a nice bong!


yeah, the blackberry is real shitty.... my mother owns it, and i absolutely hate it 
you like the Pipe? german handcrafted.
if it breaks, there is even a lifelong,cheap repair service for it.




pantherx12 said:


> Is that the radiator from an industrial freezer VW? lol
> 
> Speaking of huge radiators, idea for next silly modding project, one of those 9x120 mm radiators, make a side panel out of it.
> 
> Profit?



the heater core of a very old renault espace. besides heavy salt corrosion to the bottom (had to cut a few cm away, they ware like paper,and between the fins,its only a little salty. its like new! and i can run my Ph2 finally, nearly passive, at 3.9ghz

Profit?
if you get it for free, and parallellize it with a normal rad (to vastly improve flow rates), you will smile during load


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Not quite for free.

130 pounds <_<

Although a radiator from motor might be good....

Might go pay a visit to the quarry see if any of the bust up diggers have rads in them.


MMMMMMM industrial motor radiator he he


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Not quite for free.
> 
> 130 pounds <_<
> 
> ...



dont use too big ones... they mostly use hose much bigger than 1/2.
mine was a case of pure luck.
and please rip it from a wreck, never buy such stuff new (flush it 2 times with garlic and hot, but not boiling water, simply run the pump+res(bucket)+rad alone, till its clean, i used an aquarian pump for that, to not mess with my good ones)
With Fans, this Rad can cool a quadfire/sli +a heavily OCed system, and keep everything cool. (it normally operates at 30-60 degrees i believe, was located behind the MAIN rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

is that the tech station you were building velvet?  Looks good man, like the paint   Oh, and that rad is just


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that the tech station you were building velvet?  Looks good man, like the paint   Oh, and that rad is just



it is, only the VGA retention is a little fibbly, but its nothing i cant fix.
color are 10 coats, its about 1,5 mm thick.  used wine red for the flat side, 
and blood red (RAL 3000) for the edges.... its pretty sturdy, even tho the bars are hollow,and its relatively light. also nearly no metal. the standofs are simply rubber blocks

can you tell me, in which direction, my water flows? ,CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it is, only the VGA retention is a little fibbly, but its nothing i cant fix.
> color are 10 coats, its about 1,5 mm thick.  used wine red for the flat side,
> and blood red (RAL 3000) for the edges.... its pretty sturdy, even tho the bars are hollow,and its relatively light. also nearly no metal. the standofs are simply rubber blocks
> 
> can you tell me, in which direction, my water flows? ,CP?



well done dude, well done 

Flow?  Naw, I don't even know where your pump is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> here are 3 updates, 3 totally new FRESHIES!
> MONSTARR-Rad Setup,aquarian pump res, and selfmade Benchcase. i also have made a generic white case, to a black/white one, you will see soon stay tuned!^^



damn i bet your temps are great


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well done dude, well done
> 
> Flow?  Naw, I don't even know where your pump is



2 Pumps. one is in my rig, the outlet from it, is the only green hose. from there,the freshly heated water travels to the t-bow, where it joins the slower,much colder water from the monster-rad, to run into the smaller,high flow Rad, where it gets cooled again, with a different rad layout. it then splits in another t-bow, and runs back in the rig,OR gets pumped in the monster rad, by the thermaltake pump on the pics, and retravels. 

EDIT:
Pos, im at 38-41 max load at night (currently 27 hours stable at 3.902mhz,1.488)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dont use too big ones... they mostly use hose much bigger than 1/2.




It be more fun and games trying to make it work 



By the by, the old Zalman CNPS9500 all copper coolers perform?

Because they're really damn cheap over here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 2 Pumps. one is in my rig, the outlet from it, is the only green hose. from there,the freshly heated water travels to the t-bow, where it joins the slower,much colder water from the monster-rad, to run into the smaller,high flow Rad, where it gets cooled again, with a different rad layout. it then splits in another t-bow, and runs back in the rig,OR gets pumped in the monster rad, by the thermaltake pump on the pics, and retravels.



I got a headache


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It be more fun and games trying to make it work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not all that great only a few C better then the Stock Intel cooler
BTW GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a headache


its like a superhero, growed from a failed experiment. i somehow accidently fitted the bows wrong (should have done it the other way around)
but i kept it, its so awesome to look at it,while it bleeds (while feeding it distilled, it needs approx 3,2 litres, with a !250ml!Res)



p_o_s_pc said:


> not all that great only a few C better then the Stock Intel cooler
> BTW GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!!



Pos, im at 38-41 max load at night (currently 27 hours stable at 3.902mhz,1.488) (a few posts above)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it needs approx 3,2 litres, with a !250ml!Res)



I don't think you have seen the size of the rad yet heh?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think you have seen the size of the rad yet heh?



more like a direct pointing towards it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> more like a direct pointing towards it



  Where did you get that rad at again?  From a car or something?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where did you get that rad at again?  From a car or something?



its from a co-workers car, an old Renault. due to it beeing 25 years old, it somehow managed "to crinkle", and broke on the main inlet (the big one). i applied 2 layers of glass fiber epoxy,with only 2 bar,it was leak free, but now it drip leaks a little,with the second pump added. i fixed that with a sock for the week, i would have had to shut it down, to repair it, but the crunching battle didnt allowed it. now i have time, to do a little service to it


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not all that great only a few C better then the Stock Intel cooler
> BTW GOOGLE IS YOUR FRIEND!!



Yeah but so are the folks on TPU, and I prefer to interact with other people


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah but so are the folks on TPU, and I prefer to interact with other people



sry i have not even seen it till now^^ after going dual, i went water very soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its from a co-workers car, an old Renault. due to it beeing 25 years old, it somehow managed "to crinkle", and broke on the main inlet (the big one). i applied 2 layers of glass fiber epoxy,with only 2 bar,it was leak free, but now it drip leaks a little,with the second pump added. i fixed that with a sock for the week, i would have had to shut it down, to repair it, but the crunching battle didnt allowed it. now i have time, to do a little service to it



  Dude you have to be one of the craziest and most bizarre person I've ever talked to.  But that's what makes you who you are, and we love you here at TPU


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Speaking of blurry images. lol... Velvet that is some SIIICK sh!t.  I'm in love.  These 800D make it too easy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091111/IMG_0449761.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091111/IMG_0451.jpg
> ...



What you need to do, Is slap 3 HD 5870's(matching colors) 6 sticks of Corsair Dominator GT red fin bastards, and Maybe a Dim RED LED, and put your loop in there with red color die, and travel the pro road.  

jk jk whatever you do, do it well , yay for 800D


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude you have to be one of the craziest and most bizarre person I've ever talked to.  But that's what makes you who you are, and we love you here at TPU



the grumbly Germans hate me normally. i myself believe, im only part human.there is something... "alien" about me, and in this case, we hadnt even talked about my "special" abilities. and that i have a "mission" to forfill.
but nevermind!
i love this community! nice people, interesting themes/threads /heartful administration /Boss is a "rare,worthful" German/ possibilities to get masses o´ hardware with the money, i otherwise may have only bought a crap card here,in our shop, or even in my internet shops.
Techpowerup is Knowledge,Awesomeness, and Peace, in my opinion.
thanks to you all!
You welcomed me with open arms,David! i shall not fail thru uncorrectness!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the grumbly Germans hate me normally. i myself believe, im only part human.there is something... "alien" about me, and in this case, we hadnt even talked about my "special" abilities. and that i have a "mission" to forfill.
> but nevermind!
> i love this community! nice people, interesting themes/threads /heartful administration /Boss is a "rare,worthful" German/ possibilities to get masses o´ hardware with the money, i otherwise may have only bought a crap card here,in our shop, or even in my internet shops.
> Techpowerup is Knowledge,Awesomeness, and Peace, in my opinion.
> ...



AMEN TO THE ABOVE


----------



## Binge (Nov 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> With a nice bowl of 'greens'
> 
> Binge, are you putting a loop inside the case?  Whats the rest of the parts list?



No water, but possibility for water in the future.  I had to unload the expensive stuff in order to make some holiday joy.


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 12, 2009)

I snapped a few pics of my water cool setup.  Nothing too clean or too fancy yet, but a good start.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> It be more fun and games trying to make it work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had one on my mom's pc. Not that great. Replaced it with a cheap Hyper TX3, which is quieter and temps look slightly better.

So now I'm sitting with a redundant copper 9500. Hmm. Maybe time to experiment with better fan/s on it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrsemi you should reverse that fan on the 120mm exhaust area , so it blows through the rad and still functions as an an exhaust.

Hell I'd do it with all the fans if it were mine, I'd prefer lower temps.



Edit: Do it, I was thinking of buying one just because their cheap and messing with them.

2x 90cfm 120mm fans for example.

Perhaps tape mod so less air escapes before it gets a chance to do its job.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Mrsemi you should reverse that fan on the 120mm exhaust area , so it blows through the rad and still functions as an an exhaust.
> 
> Hell I'd do it with all the fans if it were mine, I'd prefer lower temps.
> 
> ...



He might have done it to cool the NB/memory. That would be my first hunch


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah and the rear exhaust is to high, especially with the rad there.

The fan he's using actually pulls in air pretty quickly, got the same one, if he had it facing the other way it be taking all the hot air away and still cool his componants.

+ assuming he has a front intake its a much cleaner air flow, rather then bouncing from one side of the case to the other and eventually leaving through the roof passively.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Edit: Do it, I was thinking of buying one just because their cheap and messing with them.
> 
> 2x 90cfm 120mm fans for example.
> 
> Perhaps tape mod so less air escapes before it gets a chance to do its job.



I've looked, and 92mm fans are the same size as the cooler. It currently uses an 80mm fan. 
My thinking is 2 92mm fans in push/pull. Could then try the tape mod to see if it helps. Seems to have had a bit of success on the 9900 with that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

The fan is supposed to be 92 mm, I feel so betrayed by their marketing team XD


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> The fan is supposed to be 92 mm, I feel so betrayed by their marketing team XD



ERK! You are right. 
Have it in front of me. It is a 92mm fan, so 120mm fans would do the trick.

EDIT: Memory clearance is going to be an issue. Looks like there's maybe 25mm space if you slap a 120 on the front.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice, should be enough for me.

By the by, just got my RMA back from gigabyte, really pissed off, they done NOTHING.

Doesn't even power on ( same problem it had before) I think they just replaced the cmos battery.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

Seems service has become an ideal, not a reality.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay I've just checked over every componant, around the area of the componant they said they replaced has heatdamage, infact the PCB has obviously melted in places as their is blue gunk build up around some componants, the bottom of the 24pin connection is brown aswell.

So they did replace something, but they burnt my board.

Great.

Sent a I am not pleased email already.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh Hai!
> 
> Big cooler is big.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091110/DSC00773.jpg




thats a really massive cooler looks really impressive sooo i had no choice but to order one   it will be here next week along with my cosmos s should look sweet


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just finished modding my side panel 

2 120mm fans with sweet fan grills.

Need to tidy it up some what, I'll try and take a pic with my webcam!

*edit* Terrible webcam photo.

You can't really see it, but where the tribal side panel design was before the perspex is slightly thinner so it gives a cool effect.

I cracked the perspex whilst filing the holes though *sigh*

Won't be winning the contest I'm entered in that's for sure


----------



## "Born"_*Leader** (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, I'm in the middle of buying a RV01 and an RV02 so I might go for a mozart instead. Well maybe the RV02


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> thats a really massive cooler looks really impressive sooo i had no choice but to order one   it will be here next week along with my cosmos s should look sweet



Your welcome


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Your welcome



and thank you PP


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> and thank you PP



No, ThanK you!


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 14, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> No, ThanK you!



lol what am i being thanked for


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

lolwut? What just happend here hehe. He was thanking me for the Cosmos case.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> lolwut? What just happend here hehe. He was thanking me for the Cosmos case.



ahh i think sneekypeet was just thanking me for copying his cooler


----------



## Azma (Nov 14, 2009)

Finaly got my 5770 card mounted in the mediacenter  






Tok some old ram coolers and painted them red  










Here is the disks: 1 80 GB 2 x 750 GB


----------



## Duke_GuRu (Nov 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> They dropped themselves all together. I haven't heard from them since the 939 days. Shame, as they made a nice 939 (and 754) board.
> 
> Their boxes were cool, too
> 
> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/2002/09/17/ddr333_for_p4/soltek0.jpg



I totally agree, in the late 90's I had one of those form my Intel Pentium II 333Mhz and it came with a Symantic Antivirus Licence it was cool then to have a bundled SW. and i think i may have still got that same box somewhere in my room @ my Dad's house, I got this Mobo as a replacement for my burned RedFox Mobo if you remember this brand also it was really good. 

Damn I love those days when you were a king with your 4MB VGA card and your 32MB RAM and a gigantic 4.3 GB HDD. 

but that was then NOW it's More FUN 

peace out Guys


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Finaly got my 5770 card mounted in the mediacenter




Ahhh I see you have one of those very compact and small media centre pcs


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol thats exactly what i was thinking. Prolly as tall as most entertainment centers.


----------



## theorw (Nov 14, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Finaly got my 5770 card mounted in the mediacenter
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/8347/dscn9986z.jpg
> 
> ...



fantastic idea about the red ram coolers...I d do the same but i have already stuck them and i dont have spare thermal tape...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive heard if you paint the Heatsinks like the picture below it will not cool as well


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 14, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive heard if you paint the Heatsinks like the picture below it will not cool as well
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4277/dscn0001yw.jpg




It's true, but the difference is negligible  :]

And considering there's no heatsinks on them stock its still an improvement


----------



## 1933 Poker (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice upgrade azma, that case is HUGE!


----------



## edzwux (Nov 15, 2009)

first shift drift on keyboard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0uVk5v6vX8
my pc


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is the homemade tech station in its latest change. Back to stock CPU cooler for now.. 





(Notice the electrical tape holding the SSD in place... lol)


























At least the XFX 4870X2 and ASUS 9600GSO are playing nicely together.... ATi & PhysX makes me 

Quite the change from the awesome Ikonik case I had, I miss that beast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

hey Johnny, that tech station is just brilliant bro


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to TPU, edzwux.  The people around here are pretty cool.  Nice case, could stand to clean up those cables a bit


----------



## edzwux (Nov 15, 2009)

I look forward to next month when cables will be handled, because now there is no money


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

My PC ATM

















Thats my EVGA GTX 260 i just took of the gay sticker and found the OEM housing with the Nvidia logo's still on it FTW!








All that hardware ^^^^^^ Just sits on my desk, well thats whats on my desk for today LOL.

*EDIT* Sorry for the terrible camera, because my hole computer is spotless and free of dust this camera makes my computer look gunky >.< .


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 15, 2009)

My pc right now.






Gonna do some major changes soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 15, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> My PC ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091115/Capture013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091115/Capture010.jpg
> ...



Any of that older hard ware for sale?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

what card is that sitting on the desk?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Any of that older hard ware for sale?



That 9600gso maybe but not at the moment ;D


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what card is that sitting on the desk?



HD 4870 1gb saphire, the other is a xfx 9600gso


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> HD 4870 1gb saphire, the other is a xfx 9600gso



willing to donate me that 9600GSO for folding?It would have a nice home with me


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> willing to donate me that 9600GSO for folding?It would have a nice home with me



Looking toward selling it cause im going to eventualy go to micro center for a e8200/q8400/q9550 I just need moneys :/ 

*EDIT* Ive never exchanged or sold anything on ebay or paypal, and dont have a heatware :/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Looking toward selling it cause im going to eventualy go to micro center for a e8200/q8400/q9550 I just need moneys :/



i'm sure some folder would snatch that up in a second... If i could sell my 3870 and buy that card that would be awesome.But i don't have a cam ATM(gf still has it) so i can't post pics to open a thread to sell it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2009)

Prices combat!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Prices combat!



i put my 3870 up for sale now... I forgot i have a cellphone with a cam on it I just have way to much on my mind


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> My pc right now.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/DSCN0958.jpg
> 
> Gonna do some major changes soon.



now come on.... what do you need a gpu-only loop for?
thats total waste of money, buy you a heatkiller (GERMAN ENGINEERING),
and cool the cpu also
now that.... i use an accellero, it has the same use as water,as you know


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now come on.... what do you need a gpu-only loop for?
> thats total waste of money, buy you a heatkiller (GERMAN ENGINEERING),
> and cool the cpu also
> now that.... i use an accellero, it has the same use as water,as you know



I have to disagree as gpu performance does more than cpu performance in games.  For a gamer cooling the GPUs will require less radiator area as well.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> I have to disagree as gpu performance does more than cpu performance in games.  For a gamer cooling the GPUs will require less radiator area as well.



for this kind of need, there is dual/tri/quad;crossfire/sli, am i wrong? i never heard of someone pulling much performance from a card. no 100% overclocks, not even 50%
is it really worth that? i find that gpus are pretty easy to deal with,regarding temps


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> for this kind of need, there is dual/tri/quad;crossfire/sli, am i wrong? i never heard of someone pulling much performance from a card. no 100% overclocks, not even 50%
> is it really worth that? i find that gpus are pretty easy to deal with,regarding temps



The first card I got to water cool seriously was a GTX295.  I got almost 55% core clock increase by going to water.  I bet for my 4870x2 I could have broken 850 on the core with a good vmod, and I'm sure if I watercooled a GTX260 there would have been some serious OCs like what trt had which was a core clock over 800 on a 192 shader core model.

I still think they get a bit hot, and for the record it was shown that the 5870 requires about 4% less power for every 10C cooler it gets.  Gate leakage is serious business.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

I traded 2 280s for the phase change thats coming for my CPU (Reason why i took cpu out of loop) So i had to put this overheated FTW 280 under water cause the stock cooler warped and would shoot my 280 up to 105 in a matter of seconds. So, gpu only loop.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

My case mod is coming along real nice 

Buying the final parts, since I can't find 5850 might get myself some WC.

Going to jam a tripple rad in the roof.

Also got space for a single 120.1 rad on the floor but probably wont bother, might just mesh over the hole I've drilled.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> The first card I got to water cool seriously was a GTX295.  I got almost 55% core clock increase by going to water.  I bet for my 4870x2 I could have broken 850 on the core with a good vmod, and I'm sure if I watercooled a GTX260 there would have been some serious OCs like what trt had which was a core clock over 800 on a 192 shader core model.
> 
> I still think they get a bit hot, and for the record it was shown that the 5870 requires about 4% less power for every 10C cooler it gets.  Gate leakage is serious business.



and how much is that in game-performance?

i always wonder, what people design these (all) vga´s...they cant be too intelligent, or they would built cards, that wont work right at their birth. why cant they just balance bandwith with power? i want a card, thats like a CHEAPER, 5870, with 384bit ddr5 bus. but they even fail at delivering the 5850:shadedshu

EDIT: how did the cooler "warped"??
can you concretise that?


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and how much is that in game-performance?
> 
> i always wonder, what people design these (all) vga´s...they cant be too intelligent, or they would built cards, that wont work right at their birth. why cant they just balance bandwith with power? i want a card, thats like a CHEAPER, 5870, with 384bit ddr5 bus. but they even fail at delivering the 5850:shadedshu



This made very little sense to me... I saw perf in scale with the OC +/- 5% didn't matter if it was NV or ATI.  That's why we OC video cards.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> This made very little sense to me... I saw perf in scale with the OC +/- 5% didn't matter if it was NV or ATI.  That's why we OC video cards.



sorry, i just fell into thoughts about, why i need to beat some ATI designers up, for flawing a godlike card

sry, i wanted comparision charts between stock and OC


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry, i just fell into thoughts about, why i need to beat some ATI designers up, for flawing a godlike card
> 
> sry, i wanted comparision charts between stock and OC



How about you take that little 9600 for a spin there Wafer?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> How about you take that little 9600 for a spin there Wafer?



whats with that? its the worst clocking card i ever had, but it plays source engine games quite well, and is a fairly useful physx processor, and resale object (to my buddys which only "use" their rigs)

i have no problems buying nvidia if it fits (just bought 2 cheap,used 8800gt),and the Price is right, but i normally have ATI on my mind im just not so foolish, to not take the best of both worlds

you hoped im a fanboi,eh?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and how much is that in game-performance?
> 
> i always wonder, what people design these (all) vga´s...they cant be too intelligent, or they would built cards, that wont work right at their birth. why cant they just balance bandwith with power? i want a card, thats like a CHEAPER, 5870, with 384bit ddr5 bus. but they even fail at delivering the 5850:shadedshu
> 
> ...



The FTW model 280s from eVGA have a flaw with them. Some that made it out get so hot they warp the cooler and then it dosent make good contact with the GPU. So thats why i put the waterblock on it. Keeps my GPU around 45 under load.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 16, 2009)

its getting colder every night so i decided to make a small WC setup for the i7 
The Ghetto Way


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its getting colder every night so i decided to make a *small* WC setup for the i7
> The Ghetto Way
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4881/p1010489a.jpg
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2310/p1010490r.jpg



with small, you mean its lenght. i see a big rad there,do i?
whats this cube? it looks like a res with the shroud of an air cooler?
EDIT: you poor one, you got the old heatkiller block, that has problems with 1/2 barbs. but me isnt luckier too^^
REEDIT: is this small thing the RAD?????

PP, that sounds bad.... i bet this has killed a couple cards from that batch


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its a small 120 Rad

I'm use to using a 3x 120 for the cpu but this is all i had so i had to do with what i got


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its a small 120 Rad
> 
> I'm use to using a 3x 120 for the cpu but this is all i had so i had to do with what i got



how are temps?
(you considered my method? its cheap,if youre lucky, and not much work.)


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 16, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how are temps?
> (you considered my method? its cheap,if youre lucky, and not much work.)



what is it ?

Right now my temps on the 920 @ 4.5ghz 
31C
27C
29C
26C

on idle


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> what is it ?
> 
> Right now my temps on the 920 @ 4.5ghz
> 31C
> ...



fairly good. your ambient is below 20?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2009)

Right now it is 0 degrees farenheit or -18 degress celsius. I am afraid to keep the window open as my pipes might freeze
But it is nice to keep my two i7's running cool at 3.8 GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Right now it is 0 degrees farenheit or -18 degress celsius. I am afraid to keep the window open as my pipes might freeze
> But it is nice to keep my two i7's running cool at 3.8 GHz



What temps you getting now with those temps?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Anti freaze + longer pipes + rad out the window!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Anti freaze + longer pipes + rad out the window!



unusual, but effective


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not gonna have new PC stuff, but a new room to put it in soon!
What? An entire apartment!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I'm not gonna have new PC stuff, but a new room to put it in soon!
> What? An entire apartment!



speaking of rooms, I want to redo my room, its getting plain and old


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What temps you getting now with those temps?



The Tech Station i7 (water cooled) runs at 56 degress and the Antec (V8) runs at 61 degrees. That is with the windows closed and the heat off. With a window slightly opened the temps quickly drop about 5 degress but so does my body temp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish I had that kinda weather here


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

HammerON said:


> The Tech Station i7 (water cooled) runs at 56 degress and the Antec (V8) runs at 61 degrees. That is with the windows closed and the heat off. With a window slightly opened the temps quickly drop about 5 degress but so does my body temp



you lucky bastard. for you its even cooler than for me. and i live near denmark, thats VERY near to scandinavia. sometimes a cold "patch" works its way down here, making you freeze more than in siberia... its very moist, and very windy and cold here,usually. if its 0 degrees, you feel like at least -15


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2009)

**UPDATE!**

I just got in my 140MM Blue LED fan and Chrome Grill from performance PCs.com for my Ultra LSP 650Watt PSU (fan died while i was deployed to iraq, i guess it didnt like SAND)

here some updated pics











I should post this in the ghetto mod section too becuase the PSU orginaly came with 135mm fans but i couldnt find any so i used a 140mm fan and drilled out some wider holes and rewired the old plug to work with the new fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Brandon.   Looks really good man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks patty! i need to get a HTPC case. i found one from a guy for 40$ shipped but i gotta sale some stuff.

anyone want a Modded Gamecube with a controller, 3 games, and a memory card? this will play backups


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Goodluck getting a case bro, but that case looks good man.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea its a new power up 336 case that i got in a trade which was new in box. but i want a HTPC case so it can fix next to my 52inch LCD HDTV


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not ba at all, they are fairly cheap too!


----------



## douglatins (Nov 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its getting colder every night so i decided to make a small WC setup for the i7
> The Ghetto Way
> 
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4881/p1010489a.jpg
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2310/p1010490r.jpg





I bet with that tubing color the cores are a whole 5C cooler


----------



## douglatins (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wish I had that kinda weather here



+1, I really hate the summer. And my climate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah hot and humid


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 16, 2009)

You would love the summers here... it doesnt get hotter than 35 degrees, on the hottest days.
in some years, it doesnt even pass 25 degrees, because it rains for weeks. normally we have only like 100 days sunshine in the year.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2009)

ah, try the UK then 

Today its bright and sunny however its like 10 degrees. Last night it dropped to 2 or 3 degrees at around 10pm. Trust me, hot days (like 20 degrees or so) are a rare occasion here.


----------



## musek (Nov 17, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You would love the summers here... it doesnt get hotter than 35 degrees, on the hottest days.
> in some years, it doesnt even pass 25 degrees, because it rains for weeks. normally we have only like 100 days sunshine in the year.





kyle2020 said:


> ah, try the UK then
> 
> Today its bright and sunny however its like 10 degrees. Last night it dropped to 2 or 3 degrees at around 10pm. Trust me, hot days (like 20 degrees or so) are a rare occasion here.



And IT enthusiasts are probably the only people on earth happy about their shitty weather during summer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ah, try the UK then
> 
> Today its bright and sunny however its like 10 degrees. Last night it dropped to 2 or 3 degrees at around 10pm. Trust me, hot days (like 20 degrees or so) are a rare occasion here.



I would love it.  I'd be freezing my ass off outside overclocking my rig.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would love it.  I'd be freezing my ass off outside overclocking my rig.



alaska is not too far away


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2009)

haha, well when i had my H20 loop in my cosmos I went to college and left my window open - came back and for half an hour my 4 cores were all idling under 10 degrees, I was amazed. Cold as shit, but amazed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 17, 2009)

in the winter, thats no problem for me, i just have to put on heavy clothing during benching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a polar bear, I don't mind freezing weather at all 



Hmmm I would want to move no where near Alaska after seen the movie "The Fourth Kind"


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got my big 22cm front intake fan, my case is 21cm wide and the fan at its thinnest point is 20cm across.

Whilst its possible to fit in cutting away so much metal will leave me with a case that could buckle easily.


You guys got any reinforcement ideas?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I got my big 22cm front intake fan, my case is 21cm wide and the fan at its thinnest point is 20cm across.
> 
> Whilst its possible to fit in cutting away so much metal will leave me with a case that could buckle easily.
> 
> ...



You should post this at the bad boys Modding club, you might get some interestng answers there.  With Mark and CD around things are always interesting.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a good idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep! 

let's see what the expert have to say


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2009)

I was bored and figured why not, especially with those sweet deals over at EVGA forums
Plus the fact my Obsidian looks a bit less top heavy with dual GPU's under this monster cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

god! that case is just ridiculous in size


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 18, 2009)

It makes my pee pee hard


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> It makes my pee pee hard



not possitive if I should thank that comment or not

@CP...I used to get myself midtower cases, but after years of fighting things, I love the room in this. Brings me back to the days of working on old cars, I feel like I can sit on her fenders and drop a board in there....lol


----------



## musek (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn, *sneeky*!!! That rig is even more sexy now! I just LOVE the GPUs, and totally L.O.V.E. the Obsidian. It looks just sweet!

I guess that even 5890 would look small in this one.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah, I definitely have room to grow in here


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn sneeky, got 2 of everything huh? even your damn CPU cooler has 2 fans on it! 


Glad to see you got that baby! Have fun ocing!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

sit on her fenders 


Or should you say you can sit on its bay area and install a mother board


----------



## Frizz (Nov 19, 2009)

@sneekypeet 

omg... and I thought Antec 1200 was beast? apparently not! Corsair rocks my world. Nice looking system .


----------



## MRCL (Nov 19, 2009)

So. I most probably fried my Maximus Formula today, I'm not sure if its dead, but I'm almost. I don't have the nerves right now to investigate that further. But I need a quality PC, the Eee is nice, but it sucks for everyday use. SO. I nicked some water parts and the mainboard & CPUs intended for the Project Quadfather (that one is on hold) to put together a rig. And here it is, leak testing & bleeding right now. I sincerely hope this thing works, I don't really have the money for a new setup. Oh yeah, one of my 4890s is probably dead, too. Anyway, here's the pics:


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2009)

@MRCL

Nice in case loop.  Wheres the fans?  

@Sneekypeet

How are you stabilizing that fan behind the 5.25" bays? Velcro?  Maybe just a slow rpm fan?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> @MRCL
> 
> Nice in case loop.  Wheres the fans?



Heh uhm well its just the loop in the case right now  There are three fans outside the case on top holding the rad. I'll add some more later. I always put the fans in last.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

looking good MRCL


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> @Sneekypeet
> 
> How are you stabilizing that fan behind the 5.25" bays? Velcro?  Maybe just a slow rpm fan?



they are special "hover" fans
Seriously it is just sitting on top of the plastic cover that goes over the SATA and power connections for the hot swappable drive bays

@MCRL, nice rig, sorry for your potential losses


----------



## douglatins (Nov 20, 2009)

Today was a good day to overclocking  .... 36C, OMG


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So. I most probably fried my Maximus Formula today, I'm not sure if its dead, but I'm almost. I don't have the nerves right now to investigate that further. But I need a quality PC, the Eee is nice, but it sucks for everyday use. SO. I nicked some water parts and the mainboard & CPUs intended for the Project Quadfather (that one is on hold) to put together a rig. And here it is, leak testing & bleeding right now. I sincerely hope this thing works, I don't really have the money for a new setup. Oh yeah, one of my 4890s is probably dead, too. Anyway, here's the pics:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091119/Foto0407.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091119/Foto0408.jpg



did a hose of your cpu block popped of? or what happened? sounds like water damage to me... or PSU...


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 20, 2009)

All 1/2 now.   Leaks fixed, two more plastic barbs left but I'll get them replaced.

It lowered cpu by 2 degrees idle and raised gpu by 1 degree idle so no real difference there but it looks good.

Not really diggin the droop on that video card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2009)

yikes, traffic jam!    Looks good bro, love the no lights shot


----------



## Gabkicks (Nov 20, 2009)

got OCZ Mod extreme 780 watt modular power supply, some IC Diamond 7 TIM, and an antec 1200 case for my new system.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 20, 2009)

must is a cable managment. other than that is cool looking Gabkicks


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 20, 2009)

I dont understand why everybodies 1200 looks so open besides mine.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> did a hose of your cpu block popped of? or what happened? sounds like water damage to me... or PSU...



The PSU died at first. I dunno if it took anything with it. Then I decieded to disassemble the rig, to clean the water loop. Then I assembled it again. One hose wasn't entirely secured on a fitting, so it leaked. The thing is, I noticed the leak when the water was dripping on the floor and there was a fricken puddle on the mainboard. I let it dry for almost two days, but I suspect the water ran under the NB coolers and all. Also, the leak was at the outlet of the GPU block, and the water ran between the block and the card. Soo thats why I guess the card is dead aswell. I hope its just the mainboard, if it was also one of the cards yeah well okay, I can take it... but if everything is dead I have a problem.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> The PSU died at first. I dunno if it took anything with it. Then I decieded to disassemble the rig, to clean the water loop. Then I assembled it again. One hose wasn't entirely secured on a fitting, so it leaked. The thing is, I noticed the leak when the water was dripping on the floor and there was a fricken puddle on the mainboard. I let it dry for almost two days, but I suspect the water ran under the NB coolers and all. Also, the leak was at the outlet of the GPU block, and the water ran between the block and the card. Soo thats why I guess the card is dead aswell. I hope its just the mainboard, if it was also one of the cards yeah well okay, I can take it... but if everything is dead I have a problem.




Sounds like a punch in the face m8 
i also wanted to do some mod´s on the case again, so i need to tear things apart.
U made me scared


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Sounds like a punch in the face m8
> i also wanted to do some mod´s on the case again, so i need to tear things apart.
> U made me scared



A kick in the nuts rather... 
If I had kept a constant eye on everything and observed the loop more carefully, that leak wouldn't have happened, so its my own fault. What bothers me most it that it happened exactly in a period where money is short.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> What bothers me most it that it happened exactly in a period where money is short.



thats always the case though man


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Gabkicks said:


> got OCZ Mod extreme 780 watt modular power supply, some IC Diamond 7 TIM, and an antec 1200 case for my new system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PSU mod would be good here, get hold of a 114mm hole saw and drill the bottom of the case, will give you 120mm hole so you can flip the PSU and sort your cables out much easier.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thats always the case though man



Damn you Murphy Btw just noticed you quoted me


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Damn you Murphy Btw just noticed you quoted me



aye i thought it was rather high-larious


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aye i thought it was rather high-larious



Looks like I made a typo tho... should read CD drives, not drivers


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> A kick in the nuts rather...
> If I had kept a constant eye on everything and observed the loop more carefully, that leak wouldn't have happened, so its my own fault. What bothers me most it that it happened exactly in a period where money is short.




That´s like an unwriten rule:

Shit mostly happens when money ist short


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 20, 2009)

yep... my car's transmission went as soon as I had graduated school, spent all my loan money, and was looking for a job.

boom... fork broke and a piece of it basically tore up the inside of the trans :/. $3k...

That Murphy, mo$&#$&%ker was smrat. 

That sucks about the rig though, rebuild are dangerous in that sense.  Theyre still fun as hell though...


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Looks like I made a typo tho... should read CD drives, not drivers



haha i never noticed lol


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yep... my car's transmission went as soon as I had graduated school, spent all my loan money, and was looking for a job.
> 
> boom... fork broke and a piece of it basically tore up the inside of the trans :/. $3k...
> 
> ...



Well I had fun building the second rebuild, becasue that went rather smooth. Except the pump makes noises it shouldn't. But thats an easy fix.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> The PSU died at first. I dunno if it took anything with it. Then I decieded to disassemble the rig, to clean the water loop. Then I assembled it again. One hose wasn't entirely secured on a fitting, so it leaked. The thing is, I noticed the leak when the water was dripping on the floor and there was a fricken puddle on the mainboard. I let it dry for almost two days, but I suspect the water ran under the NB coolers and all. Also, the leak was at the outlet of the GPU block, and the water ran between the block and the card. Soo thats why I guess the card is dead aswell. I hope its just the mainboard, if it was also one of the cards yeah well okay, I can take it... but if everything is dead I have a problem.



as long as you used distilled, and no water entered a memory slot, your board should live.
dont know whats with you vga though, but i believe my hd4850 even lived 20 seconds with shorted transitors around the die (silver paste -.-). if the parts are dead, clean them, but be careful to not remove any stamp marks, on the vga. then RMA them.;-)


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> as long as you used distilled, and no water entered a memory slot, your board should live.
> dont know whats with you vga though, but i believe my hd4850 even lived 20 seconds with shorted transitors around the die (silver paste -.-). if the parts are dead, clean them, but be careful to not remove any stamp marks, on the vga. then RMA them.;-)



I used distilled water. BUT I don't know where it went. It was around the battery, it went under the NB coolers, around the CPU area, and I'm not sure if it went into the slots. I try another time if its alive after all.

Um, the stamp marks are gone, remember, I have put waterblocks on the card, that requires you to remove those "do not remove"-stickers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I used distilled water. BUT I don't know where it went. It was around the battery, it went under the NB coolers, around the CPU area, and I'm not sure if it went into the slots. I try another time if its alive after all.
> 
> Um, the stamp marks are gone, remember, I have put waterblocks on the card, that requires you to remove those "do not remove"-stickers



dry it for 48 hours, maybe even put it in the oven at low degrees, or heat it up with a hairblower. if it doesnt work then, as long its visually undamaged (no exploded circuitry,or burnt spots) it should be rma-able. its a board, it got no "sticker"

regarding the VGA:
i transplanted my stickers to a piece of thick plastic foil, with a sharp scalpel. so i CAN rma it,if i have bad luck one day luckily, not all manufactureres have such stickers.
i hope that things will work out for you. ive seen a vid, where someone proof-spilled 200-300 ml of distilled on the board,on the NB, on the mosfets, in the cpu fan, during 3dmark06, and the shit not even reacted to it, ran 3dmark06 like before, board stopped to respond only, as he dropped like 10 ml in the ram slots.that was fatal. you feel a little better now? i did, when i saw that!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> dry it for 48 hours, maybe even put it in the oven at low degrees, or heat it up with a hairblower. if it doesnt work then, as long its visually undamaged (no exploded circuitry,or burnt spots) it should be rma-able. its a board, it got no "sticker"
> 
> regarding the VGA:
> i transplanted my stickers to a piece of thick plastic foil, with a sharp scalpel. so i CAN rma it,if i have bad luck one day luckily, not all manufactureres have such stickers.
> i hope that things will work out for you. ive seen a vid, where someone proof-spilled 200-300 ml of distilled on the board,on the NB, on the mosfets, in the cpu fan, during 3dmark06, and the shit not even reacted to it, ran 3dmark06 like before, board stopped to respond only, as he dropped like 10 ml in the ram slots.that was fatal. you feel a little better now? i did, when i saw that!




Yeah thanks, made me a bit more optimistic. I let the board alone for some days now, and test it later. Having a functional rig is top priority now, no time for waiting a few days


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 20, 2009)

actually ive spilled a ton of anitfreeze on my cards... that sh** took a week to dry properly... the cars ran when wet but the vram couldnt go above 1000 lol

now theyre fine though


----------



## Frizz (Nov 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I dont understand why everybodies 1200 looks so open besides mine.



What do you mean? lol.



Gabkicks said:


> got OCZ Mod extreme 780 watt modular power supply, some IC Diamond 7 TIM, and an antec 1200 case for my new system.



I regret doing this to my case (picture below) .. Antec 1200 looks top notch without all the dust stuck on the fan filters and with an untouched side panel . Its quite amazing how badly it will look once the dust builds up and the blue led lights from the front for the fans stop becoming visible. Its avoidable but with regular maintenance, those three front fans are sorta the cases main features in terms of design.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2146/__1.jpg


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> What do you mean? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 1200 looks crapmed compared to everybody elses ive seen.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2009)

k then some other pics while i'll be doing my casemod


Yeah i know stock cooling sucks, but the watercooling leaked the other day all over the MB, thats why you can see the hair dryer next to the screen




















looking forward to get this MB in, so i can beat the hell out of that 965
got it cheap for 60 $ because the missing cooler thing/backplate? 
but it works perfect, just need some nice memory.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> My 1200 looks crapmed compared to everybody elses ive seen.



lol oh, well considering you system specs, it must look pretty sexy too


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG! Who sold it it for the price because the mounting system is missing!

It costs pennies to replace!

Lucky you man 

Brilliant board had the ddr3 version : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

I miss my M3A79-T board


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Me too : [

Had it for a month then sold the entire system that was with it, got it back for a week after a trade but the mobo and processor I swaped for it was tomuch for the PSU my friend had : [


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 21, 2009)

randomflip said:


> lol oh, well considering you system specs, it must look pretty sexy too



Not really. Its cramped right now and dusty as hell.








I miss my M4A79T Deluxe. Got my 720 to 4ghz under water with it. Brilliant board but i liked my GD-70 better.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

Who wants my hd5870 for 2bucks!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Who wants my hd5870 for 2bucks!!!



Shutgun!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Shutgun!



I guessing thats a shotgun thats telling me to shutup


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't you have shotgun in oz?

It derives from the "shotgun" posistion in the wildwest where someone would sit next to the driver with some sort of gun in order to help protect the carriage.

These days its used to call dibs on things.


Edit: I've just royally fucked up my case mod, really pissed off with myself.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 21, 2009)

you crnt say sumit like that an not show pic man!?!?!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

No idea where my camera is at the moment.

If you like you can help me decide what to do about it.

last post here for info 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727&page=67

oh yeah,option four is obviously just keep it how is and have a nasty messed up looking case top lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

my bad guys, too much southern comfort!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't you have shotgun in oz?
> 
> It derives from the "shotgun" posistion in the wildwest where someone would sit next to the driver with some sort of gun in order to help protect the carriage.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, my bad I know what you mean now!!!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

ITS ALIVE! MY PC IS ALIVE! Now I need to shovel every important data that was on the windows HD of my dead PC to the data HD, load a new Windows, and voila, I'm back to s stationary computer  On a sidenote, the two FX CPUs run 40c each, with one 4890 (33c) in the loop. Impressive for that thin triple rad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

You lucky man ha ha

Glad its okay.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You lucky man ha ha
> 
> Glad its okay.



All data transferred. Now to put than Win7 on a stick, and reinstall. That was due anyway. Oh boy first good news in days


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> OMG! Who sold it it for the price because the mounting system is missing!
> 
> It costs pennies to replace!
> 
> ...



yeah i know, but he broke the mounting system during stock cooler attachement, and then he thought the board was broken

but no, i have one laying around so i testet the board and then he sold it to me for 60$ because he had already got a new board

så i'm just very happy for that,


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> All data transferred. Now to put than Win7 on a stick, and reinstall. That was due anyway. Oh boy first good news in days



Good News to hear m8 !!


----------



## TheCrow (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm bored so here is a pic of my rig.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

I received your rad today CP and thank you so much


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> I'm bored so here is a pic of my rig.
> 
> http://www.ultimate-exposure.co.uk/misc/pc1.jpg




My goodness, what an attractive heatsink 

If you've got anothe one laying around you should strap another 120mm to it, I got a 5 c drop in temps myself on my own AMD setup.



by the by, is that case a sonata or the other one that looks like it?

My friend has the exact same case, its pretty damn good,especially for the price.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> ITS ALIVE! MY PC IS ALIVE! Now I need to shovel every important data that was on the windows HD of my dead PC to the data HD, load a new Windows, and voila, I'm back to s stationary computer  On a sidenote, the two FX CPUs run 40c each, with one 4890 (33c) in the loop. Impressive for that thin triple rad.



doesnt wonder me much... it was only distilled...luckily


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



You have the same background as i do


----------



## Binge (Nov 21, 2009)

I need my camera back...


----------



## TheCrow (Nov 22, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My goodness, what an attractive heatsink
> 
> If you've got anothe one laying around you should strap another 120mm to it, I got a 5 c drop in temps myself on my own AMD setup.
> 
> ...



Lol thanks buddy!

I never thought of strapping another fan too it. Good idea.

The case is a thermaltake soprano. Its not bad for the money, although i had to spray the inside black and replace the side window glass as it had thermaltake etched into it.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

can i have that drawing pad! lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091121/IMG_0469.jpg
> 
> I need my camera back...



Welcome to club Corsair 

Pics are mandatory from any Obsidian 800D owners.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm going to go wit replacing the entire top panel of my case with AC Ryan HEX mesh.

So my rad will just be strapped up there along with two UV cathodes.

Won't take me very long to do so once the mesh comes, a day of painting/fitting everything inside and I'm done.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, just wanna know if anyone here has got the Silverstone Raven RV01 case, if so just wanna know wat you think of it!


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 22, 2009)

I got bored so decided to take a few shots of my hardware (thats sounds allot worse then i intend lol)

this is what i use as a sound card, one powerful beast

























an my old proc 












an my hd4850




an these are my two favorite shots









well there ya go im done now haha wish i had some proper lighting though if i had it any brighter everything looked yellow. . . .


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 22, 2009)

that Alesis is cute! 
Admittedly, I play on Yamaha M7's and LS9's, but I get paid for it.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 22, 2009)

haha it is but supprisingly versatile, id love a huge 42 track macky desk but lets face it i aint ever gonna aford one lol


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha it is but supprisingly versatile, id love a huge 42 track macky desk but lets face it i aint ever gonna aford one lol



Don't always need big toys these days. It's nice to have even analogue desks with usb or firewire.

And the nice thing about the Yammys is they make their own procs and code, so no virus issues, and unbelievably stable.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

My improvised, finally fully functional, dual CPU rig. It works, it works well! Ignore the non existant cable management. Its a temporary thing, when my Fractal case and (possibly) my new 1156 hardware is here, this one is going to be taken apart again. And reassembled somewhere else 











I know what you're thinking. What the hell dude, why is that turn there?
Well... simply said, its the only way it works.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 22, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Don't always need big toys these days. It's nice to have even analogue desks with usb or firewire.
> 
> And the nice thing about the Yammys is they make their own procs and code, so no virus issues, and unbelievably stable.



aye i no im at uni doin a sound engineering course so im relatively young at an never actualy used a fully analuge desk the ones we use are a mix of digital an analuge


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> aye i no im at uni doin a sound engineering course so im relatively young at an never actualy used a fully analuge desk the ones we use are a mix of digital an analuge



Well, all the best with that.
I've been doing sound for over 23 years, so seen the transition. Digital is very powerful and flexible, but hey, we hear in analogue, and it has a charm all it's own.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2009)

Very good job MRCL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very good job MRCL



+1 
looks nice... now get crunching with that thing


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

Cant be botherd to turn it around. Maybe some day i will but heres a 24 channel Yamaha just laying here....kinda.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

PP WTF am i looking at? What is the purple and white things?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

Umm its a storage box thingy. The purple thing is a bag, the white thing on the left is a sheet covering an air hockey table. The black cabs on the right on top are monitors the greay thing with 4 black feet is a Yamaha 24 channel mixer (thats the back side) the orange things are extension cords, the metal bended bar thingy is the handle to a dolly, the boxes are most likely Gatorade boxes from my moms work packed with shit, the black thingy in front left is a follow spot, the black thingys on a bar leaning against boxes behind the spool of cables are par 38 stage lights, the purple and black bag is a cable bag. Did i name off enough?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

You named off more then i cared to know lol. But i see it now i didn't know it was a storage thing


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea its dark so my camera didnt take a very good pic cause i was to lazy to put it on the right setting.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea its dark so my camera didnt take a very good pic cause i was to lazy to put it on the right setting.




that is all i have to say to that


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very good job MRCL





p_o_s_pc said:


> +1
> looks nice... now get crunching with that thing



Thanks I didn't bother installing BOINC yet, because I messed up with the win7 RC installation, so I'm waiting for the retail win7 to arrvie. Plus, I'm waiting for my 1156 setup. But I guess until that hardware is here, I could try how that system performs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Thanks I didn't bother installing BOINC yet, because I messed up with the win7 RC installation, so I'm waiting for the retail win7 to arrvie. Plus, I'm waiting for my 1156 setup. But I guess until that hardware is here, I could try how that system performs.



you sure can


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you sure can



Seeing that the EVGA P55 is out of stock everywhere and its uknown when its in stock again, this comp will have to run longer than expected. I'll install BOINC tonight


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 23, 2009)

check it out people:











my sexy fans  






BEFORE cable management 





completed




YES that's a PCIe connector sticking out of the case


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

nothing fancy but it's my pride and joy


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 23, 2009)

shevanel said:


> nothing fancy but it's my pride and joy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091123/IMG_3742.jpg
> 
> ...



do you every point that fan at the case fans for EXTRA AIRFLOW?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

nah dont need it. there are 3 fans in the case nearly the same size

fan is to push hot air out of the door behind me.. or circulate lol


----------



## theorw (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> My improvised, finally fully functional, dual CPU rig. It works, it works well! Ignore the non existant cable management. Its a temporary thing, when my Fractal case and (possibly) my new 1156 hardware is here, this one is going to be taken apart again. And reassembled somewhere else
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091122/Foto0409.jpg
> ...



What are u 3dmark scores on that?CPU score more importantly!!?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

theorw said:


> What are u 3dmark scores on that?CPU score more importantly!!?



I'll  let you know in a couple minutes.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I'll  let you know in a couple minutes.



can you get your CPU speeds higher?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you get your CPU speeds higher?



I could. However seeing the idle temps hovering around 50c, I wouldn't go too high. After all, there's a 4890 in the loop, and only a thin 360 rad cooling all this. 

By the way, here's the 3dm06 run. I... don't think it utilizes both CPUs somehow. Seeing as it also just displays 2GB of RAM. I'm installing Vantage right now, lets see how that works out.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

thats not all that bad or all that good. About 1k higher then my 5kBE@3.2ghz and 8800GT got (before voltmod) i would have thought temps would be better then that even with the 4890 in there


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not all that bad or all that good. About 1k higher then my 5kBE@3.2ghz and 8800GT got (before voltmod) i would have thought temps would be better then that even with the 4890 in there



Bleh that Stealth rad is not made for the task I burden it with  Okay I run the fans on low speed and have only three on it pulling. Well, here's the Vantage shot.






I think it clearly uses only one CPU.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

thats about the score i got with my Phenom so i would say its using both CPUs


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 23, 2009)

I got 18,164 on 3dmark06 with my e5200 and gtx 260 , Still at least your rig is running


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL your rig is it two seperate cpu's?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Still at least your rig is running



Thats what its for atm 



ste2425 said:


> MRCL your rig is it two seperate cpu's?



Yes. Two AMD Athlon FX-70 CPUs on a dual socket F Asus L1N64-SLI Workstation board 
I got that combo from Pete1burn (uh, or something along those lines, I forgot)


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Yes. Two AMD Athlon FX-70 CPUs on a dual socket F Asus L1N64-SLI Workstation board
> I got that combo from Pete1burn (uh, or something along those lines, I forgot)



thats quite cool ive never seen it before to be honest, does it give better performance having to serperate cpus rather then a single dual core cpu?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> thats quite cool ive never seen it before to be honest, does it give better performance having to serperate cpus rather then a single dual core cpu?



I'd say no, but its better than one


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 23, 2009)

lol the legendary FX line... to compete with the original Q series.  Those CPU's hog some power though, so I'm not surprised that they are running hot... not to mention that the BIX only really begins to cool with 1600RPM fans, which are quite loud.  The FPI on that rad is too thick for anything slower, despite what the marketing dept said.

Still an awesome looking setup though...


Something about hardware that was the top-of-the-line back in the day that makes it still cool... Like the 1950XTX cards... sure, a 9600GT could spank it, but people will still regard the 1950 card higher in value.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 24, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> lol the legendary FX line... to compete with the original Q series.  Those CPU's hog some power though, so I'm not surprised that they are running hot... not to mention that the BIX only really begins to cool with 1600RPM fans, which are quite loud.  The FPI on that rad is too thick for anything slower, despite what the marketing dept said.
> 
> Still an awesome looking setup though...
> 
> ...



Heh true, that BIX requires some fans! 

Mmh I have night shift with a mate in two days, he promised me to give me his dads old pc. If I understand him correctly, that system has SCSI harddrives and two Voodoo cards. Lets see what really is inside that thing.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Heh true, that BIX requires some fans!
> 
> Mmh I have night shift with a mate in two days, he promised me to give me his dads old pc. If I understand him correctly, that system has SCSI harddrives and two Voodoo cards. Lets see what really is inside that thing.



 maaaaan... if that runs you HAVE to post some pics of it... 

I've got GL quake and Quake II laying around...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 24, 2009)

What socket is that dual cpu mobo?

Could you upgrade it with a couple of quads?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 24, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> What socket is that dual cpu mobo?
> 
> Could you upgrade it with a couple of quads?



nah thats socket F...  like 939 it was one of those sockets that AMD said that they would continue "into the foreseeable future" but then dropped like a bad egg.  Too bad... but like skulltrail there were too few programs that used the power of the dual FX chips.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> nah thats socket F...  like 939 it was one of those sockets that AMD said that they would continue "into the foreseeable future" but then dropped like a bad egg.  Too bad... but like skulltrail there were too few programs that used the power of the dual FX chips.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...roogle-_-Processors+-+Server-_-AMD-_-19105186
you can buy quads for socket F


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...roogle-_-Processors+-+Server-_-AMD-_-19105186
> you can buy quads for socket F



 totally forgot about the opties


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> maaaaan... if that runs you HAVE to post some pics of it...
> 
> I've got GL quake and Quake II laying around...



I still have pics of my 98/dos box. Has a couple Voodoo2 in SLI with a TNT PCI 2d card.

Here are some pics of the "beast"


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I still have pics of my 98/dos box. Has a couple Voodoo2 in SLI with a TNT PCI 2d card.




NIcE


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2009)

shevanel said:


> nothing fancy but it's my pride and joy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091123/IMG_3742.jpg
> 
> ...



I hope you don't have an earthquake while your case is sitting up there


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 24, 2009)

Is that Defects Phase, with te rape green mesh. Im looking to buy a OCZ Single stage Phase cooler for 380, when i get a job. Ill probably get max load temps of -10c or 0c or something


----------



## MRCL (Nov 24, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> maaaaan... if that runs you HAVE to post some pics of it...
> 
> I've got GL quake and Quake II laying around...



Of course 



pantherx12 said:


> What socket is that dual cpu mobo?
> 
> Could you upgrade it with a couple of quads?





phanbuey said:


> nah thats socket F...  like 939 it was one of those sockets that AMD said that they would continue "into the foreseeable future" but then dropped like a bad egg.  Too bad... but like skulltrail there were too few programs that used the power of the dual FX chips.





p_o_s_pc said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...roogle-_-Processors+-+Server-_-AMD-_-19105186
> you can buy quads for socket F





phanbuey said:


> totally forgot about the opties



I could throw some quad Opterons in there, however iirc, that board doesn't accept them just like that. I think one needs to apply some other BIOS or so.



PP Mguire said:


> I still have pics of my 98/dos box. Has a couple Voodoo2 in SLI with a TNT PCI 2d card.
> 
> Here are some pics of the "beast"
> 
> ...



Damn man, now clock that beast!


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1648177&postcount=722

Not done yet, that was before work just playing around. Im bout to head to bed and when i get up there will be ultimate clockage.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1648177&postcount=722
> 
> Not done yet, that was before work just playing around. Im bout to head to bed and when i get up there will be ultimate clockage.



Not bad man. But you know how it its... MOAR POWAR


----------



## douglatins (Nov 24, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I still have pics of my 98/dos box. Has a couple Voodoo2 in SLI with a TNT PCI 2d card.
> 
> Here are some pics of the "beast"
> 
> ...



You have a "buggy" cpu socket 

And did not like the resolution


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2009)

lol dead fly?


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 24, 2009)

lol yup i saw that dead fly


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 24, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> lol dead fly?
> 
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1158/dscn0977.jpg



LMAO
that made my night
(god i'm sad)


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 24, 2009)

Its actually a dead moth. There where 2 on my board. Idk why but flying bugs like to fly into the light and die hehe.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2009)

electro shock therapy


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Nov 25, 2009)

R.I.P 

i think my other pc has a bunch of those. i could make a graveyard


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2009)

DX10 Hater!

Will look much better in dual stack configuration

Congrats bro


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1713.jpg



agreed. grats bro, lovin it. too bad its in a bass ackwards case. FAIL

o btw sneeky thanks for the third edit and imma let you finish but iv already needed to correct you numerous times. and im going to have to insist that they stay. noob. FIXED
kthnxbye

Honestly, I like the period better


----------



## erocker (Nov 25, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> agreed grats bro lovin it too bad its in a bass ackwards case FAIL



You must be looking at it wrong, you should get your eyes checked. Clearly the case in the picture before you has a superior design.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 25, 2009)

Just turn your monitor upside down.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1713.jpg



actually i really like it the radiated heat from the gpu goes up and out the case and does not flow over the mobo NB and mosfet cooling or cpu so it should cool a lot better and since his cpu is on liquid its like a perfect cooling solution


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 26, 2009)

Ive always liked BTX design.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2009)

so, i've put in a little screen, just gotta make some other mounting, zip ties will not last forever, and it aint pretty


----------



## HammerON (Nov 26, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so, i've put in a little screen, just gotta make some other mounting, zip ties will not last forever, and it aint pretty
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091126/IMG_2735.jpg



I like it


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 26, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so, i've put in a little screen, just gotta make some other mounting, zip ties will not last forever, and it aint pretty
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091126/IMG_2735.jpg



Very cool bro, haven't seen that done with a tech station before.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 26, 2009)

HammerON said:


> I like it





Soylent Joe said:


> Very cool bro, haven't seen that done with a tech station before.



thanks 

i took out the HD cage and DVD thingie from an old case, i'll put those int it later så i can keep the things a little bit more organized 

and then i'll find a MB tray to mount on the top for more stability with gfx and other cards


----------



## Binge (Nov 26, 2009)

Very cool idea, 100% BiNGE approved


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is my current setup


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2009)

As the aspect ratio messed up or is that case really that wide?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

if you are referring to my post that is the proper aspect ratio, its the Silverstone Raven 02 case


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2009)

TotalChaos said:


> if you are referring to my post that is the proper aspect ratio, it Silverstone Raven 02 case



I know the case, but is it really that wide?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

yep its just as wide as it needs to be


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'm, a fan of the original raven and knowing its that wide means it won't fit on my desk XD


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

the actual dimentions of the case are:
212mm(W)
503mm(H)
643mm(D)


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 26, 2009)

I refuse to accept you have stock cooler on that chip, TotalChaos.   





At least slap something else on there, even a cheap CCF or Xiggy....it'll look loads better with your 5850's.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

lol, I am waiting on a better solution but the case helps to keep things under control temp wise


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 26, 2009)

TotalChaos said:


> lol, I am waiting on a better solution but the case helps to keep things under control temp wise



I'm sure it does help, but unless your waiting to water cool your stuff then I wouldn't wait around.


At the moment we have a lot of very good coolers on the market, pretty much anything mid-range or better would give noticeably lower load temps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 26, 2009)

TotalChaos said:


> the actual dimentions of the case are:
> 212mm(W)
> 503mm(H)
> 643mm(D)



Yeah it will be about 143 mm over hanging my desk XD


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

I may just fire a Freezer 64 on for the short term



aCid888* said:


> I'm sure it does help, but unless your waiting to water cool your stuff then I wouldn't wait around.
> 
> 
> At the moment we have a lot of very good coolers on the market, pretty much anything mid-range or better would give noticeably lower load temps.


----------



## theorw (Nov 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1713.jpg



Great job on that SSD cooling!Did the sinks do any good in the temps?
The plate u made it yourself?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 26, 2009)

OK here we go ive got everything moved over too the new NZXT M59 except my blue cathoed. As you can tell with only 1 week of use its already dusty


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 26, 2009)

time to do some domestic work from the looks of the dust collection you have going on there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 26, 2009)

yea and thats only 1 week of use  i wonder what would happen after a year?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 26, 2009)

Just a general question, has anyone tried RAID on P55? Does Windows 7 setup recognise it and install even a generic driver, or will I need drivers during the setup?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 26, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I know the case, but is it really that wide?



Just a correction, its not a wide case. Its really long. Its about as wide as a normal case. Now a case that is wide is the Panzerbox.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Just a general question, has anyone tried RAID on P55? Does Windows 7 setup recognise it and install even a generic driver, or will I need drivers during the setup?



Shoot AthlonX2 a PM, I just say his raid screenie on the raid for his EVGA.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

Got my 2nd 5850 today. CrossFire is working and working very well. 

In the next week or so, all the blue fans are being replaced with the orange blade Xigmateks, the 965 c3 gets installed, and maybe some new ram.

The thing on the side with the G.Skill sticker on it is my 74gb Velociraptor. I made an aluminum plate for the backside, it helps cool it a bit and looks much better.


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 28, 2009)

nice rig. Crossfire works real well with the 5000 series. It's about time


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 28, 2009)

Might be obscene to some:


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Might be obscene to some:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30920&stc=1&d=1259368841



Friggin beautiful! 



TotalChaos said:


> nice rig. Crossfire works real well with the 5000 series. It's about time



It's always worked for me. What's nice here is that both cards downlock when idle and the stock fan settings actually work. The cards stay cool and the fans are quiet. *Heck you know, you have a similar setup!


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 28, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Might be obscene to some:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30920&stc=1&d=1259368841



Thasts crazy but cool


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 28, 2009)

3x P2310H along the bottom, 3007WFP on top, recessed to fit into view properly. The 3007WFP @ idle(black) consumes as much power and the other 3 @ full white.

I had to re-wire the house and get my system on it's own breaker.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Got my 2nd 5850 today. CrossFire is working and working very well.
> 
> In the next week or so, all the blue fans are being replaced with the orange blade Xigmateks, the 965 c3 gets installed, and maybe some new ram.
> 
> ...


Excellent setup E.... how about a few benches with the 2nd gpu installed?


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Excellent setup E.... how about a few benches with the 2nd gpu installed?



I'll start benching after I get my x4 965 installed. I'm also going to be installing 7 on it this weekend.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll start benching after I get my x4 965 installed. I'm also going to be installing 7 on it this weekend.


Awww  I was wanting to see if you can do me a favor and run 3DMark06 for me in x-fire with your cpu at 4ghz? Id like to see the comparison.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

My CPU doesn't like 4ghz anymore and right now the bios on my cards is very limited. I have my methods. Right now, I'm seeing how far my 2nd card can overclock without raising voltage. Then I bump voltage, try again. I'm going to make a some bios' for the cards using RBE, so all I'll need is CCC to do the overclocking.

Stock clocks (725/1000) with my 955 @ 3.8ghz, 1333mhz ram, cas 6 gave me a 22,500 3dMark 06 score.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> My CPU doesn't like 4ghz anymore and right now the bios on my cards is very limited. I have my methods. Right now, I'm seeing how far my 2nd card can overclock without raising voltage. Then I bump voltage, try again. I'm going to make a some bios' for the cards using RBE, so all I'll need is CCC to do the overclocking.
> 
> Stock clocks (725/1000) with my 955 @ 3.8ghz, 1333mhz ram, cas 6 gave me a 22,500 3dMark 06 score.


I found with certain CCC drivers I wouldn't be able to clock as high on my 940. I went back to the earlier drivers and I didn't have any problems.....  thats with both 5850's x-fired?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll start benching after I get my x4 965 installed. I'm also going to be installing 7 on it this weekend.


bet ya you're able to run 4.2GHz 24/7 with that cpu.... I see alot of ppl having great success with the c3 chips.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I found with certain CCC drivers I wouldn't be able to clock as high on my 940. I went back to the earlier drivers and I didn't have any problems.....  thats with both 5850's x-fired?



Yes, though 3dMark06 is a pretty bad indicator of performance. The SM 2 tests (we are on SM 5 now) get no increase from crossfire. Stock with Vantage I almost got p18000. Honestly I didn't get these cards for benchmarking, I'm kinda done with that. I got these for gaming.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, though 3dMark06 is a pretty bad indicator of performance. The SM 2 tests (we are on SM 5 now) get no increase from crossfire. Stock with Vantage I almost got p18000. Honestly I didn't get these cards for benchmarking, I'm kinda done with that. I got these for gaming.


I respect that, thanks for the numbers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here we go ive got everything moved over too the new NZXT M59 except my blue cathoed. As you can tell with only 1 week of use its already dusty
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/m59.jpg



dude? do you live in the desert or what?
or do you just need to clean a little more haha
just kiddin, but damn, that is a lot of dust in a very short time



erocker said:


> Got my 2nd 5850 today. CrossFire is working and working very well.
> 
> In the next week or so, all the blue fans are being replaced with the orange blade Xigmateks, the 965 c3 gets installed, and maybe some new ram.
> 
> ...



awww dude, i could bitchslap you so hard and steal those cards
waiting on 2 5770s for CF, but because there is no 58xx series then people is buying 2 or more 5770s, so they're running out of them too come on ATI, give us ze cardz


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 28, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, though 3dMark06 is a pretty bad indicator of performance. The SM 2 tests (we are on SM 5 now) get no increase from crossfire. Stock with Vantage I almost got p18000. Honestly I didn't get these cards for benchmarking, I'm kinda done with that. I got these for gaming.



I get your numbers with a single 280. What gives?


----------



## DaveK (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh yeah...


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I get your numbers with a single 280. What gives?



No idea, though I do need to redo my o/s and you are using a Core i5 which is clocked way higher. Also, you have PhysX. Turn off PhysX and run your 280's, see what you get. I really don't care about inflated numbers due to some proprietary features that hold no basis for real world performance.

This is with an i7 system with the cpu at 3.8ghz. The cards are running stock. Looks like things are working allright.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> No idea, though I do need to redo my o/s and you are using a Core i5 which is clocked way higher. Also, you have PhysX. Turn off PhysX and run your 280's, see what you get. I really don't care about inflated numbers due to some proprietary features that hold no basis for real world performance.
> 
> This is with an i7 system with the cpu at 3.8ghz. The cards are running stock. Looks like things are working allright.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2967_01.gif



Not to create an argument but the point is moot towards physX and "real world performance". Its 3dmark, and dosent base off of "real world performance" 

But to go around that, i got 23k in 06 and you get 22k.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2009)

well here's some updated pics of the old girl 
well sick of seeing this 




i decided to use the fancy case someone at internet ready pcs had thrown out 
(yes i did ask for it, saddly though it had the side of the case missing )
but although it was outside, (i don't think it got wet just had leaves in it)the speed controller still works and has a fancy three coloured display so i put the two cases side by side, (wires in between cases below)





so why didn't i just swap cases ?well besides the fact it only has one side cover it has a bizaare upside down (or left handed mother board placement)which i personaly don't like 
as mussels reminded me one day heat rises  so my graphics card would get to hot
anyway there is now more room to put extra hard drives in and cool, i might get a usb sata and pata unit to fix in it not sure any suggestions welcome
anyways  heres a pic of the two side by side


----------



## MRCL (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, a CRT!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 29, 2009)

If the mobo was upside down it would be better for thermal dissipation, as you say heat rises, upside down no heat goes into the PCB eh.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> If the mobo was upside down it would be better for thermal dissipation, as you say heat rises, upside down no heat goes into the PCB eh.



hm true but then all the heat from the processor would go in the graphics card which doesn't vent out the back, 
still it's got a nice display, so as i said i'm hoping to get a usb harddrive thingymebob  and then i wont have to have the side of the proper case off, and this aerocool one can go in the floor as i don't think this tables upto the job

thanks mrcl i just noticed the crt had a bit of black tape stuck to it with a booger on it euch who did that i wonderlaugh:


----------



## douglatins (Nov 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Dude, a CRT!



Lol, I too went WTF


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 29, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> well here's some updated pics of the old girl
> well sick of seeing this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/hard drives dangling over edge.jpg
> i decided to use the fancy case someone at internet ready pcs had thrown out
> ...



Do you think you have enough icons? Windows came up with these crazy things called folders about 15 years ago, maybe you should try them


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Do you think you have enough icons? Windows came up with these crazy things called folders about 15 years ago, maybe you should try them



 yes i know but then i forget what i've got,although saying that i rarely use the desktop, will have to tidy it up


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 29, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hm true but then all the heat from the processor would go in the graphics card which doesn't vent out the back,
> still it's got a nice display, so as i said i'm hoping to get a usb harddrive thingymebob  and then i wont have to have the side of the proper case off, and this aerocool one can go in the floor as i don't think this tables upto the job
> 
> thanks mrcl i just noticed the crt had a bit of black tape stuck to it with a booger on it euch who did that i wonderlaugh:



Solved by using a decent exhaust fan


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2009)

yes i know what your saying but that would add loads more noise to the system(i know cause i bought 2 expensive one's ages ago 
anyway this new case only has 1 side to it so saddly it's out the question for a new build it'll do for a caddy for now  strangely i looked around and for it's price (about £40) this case has some nice parts for it, saddly it can't be used on vista for some unknown reason (that's from manufacturers website aswell) shame ey


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> But to go around that, i got 23k in 06 and you get 22k.



Like I said these cards are on Shader Model 5 now. During SM 2.0 tests, CrossFire doesn't seem to be working at all  And my O/S is very abused lol.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> yes i know what your saying but that would add loads more noise to the system(i know cause i bought 2 expensive one's ages ago
> anyway this new case only has 1 side to it so saddly it's out the question for a new build it'll do for a caddy for now  strangely i looked around and for it's price (about £40) this case has some nice parts for it, saddly it can't be used on vista for some unknown reason (that's from manufacturers website aswell) shame ey



Wait, a case cant be used on Vista???


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 29, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Do you think you have enough icons? Windows came up with these crazy things called folders about 15 years ago, maybe you should try them





dr emulator (madmax) said:


> yes i know but then i forget what i've got,although saying that i rarely use the desktop, will have to tidy it up



First thing I thought of when I saw all those icons....Website down


----------



## musek (Nov 29, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Wait, a case cant be used on Vista???



I also was like 'WTF?!' while reading this. 



mastrdrver said:


> First thing I thought of when I saw all those icons....Website down



OMG I love this vid, 'I can't arrange them by penis'


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's my mess lol...blame it an a certain green herb OoO.

View attachment 30986
View attachment 30987
View attachment 30988

OMG...With the pic i noticed my cpu fan is EXTREMELY dusty....better get on that now LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Here's my mess lol...blame it an a certain green herb OoO.
> 
> View attachment 30986
> View attachment 30987
> ...



dude, not bad components, but clean it up!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2009)

clean that thing  your killing your rig


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2009)

I know.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I know.....



then take action, now!!!!!   Couple of cans of compressed air and you're good to go.  You can leave the herb aside for one day and you can clean your rig


----------



## musek (Nov 29, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Here's my mess lol...blame it an a certain green herb OoO.
> 
> View attachment 30986
> View attachment 30987
> ...



Have you ever cleaned up this room?
Really - I mean - EVER?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2009)

Just finished cleaning up both and made a promise to myself to never let it get like that again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Just finished cleaning up both and made a promise to myself to never let it get like that again.



that's the spirit, but pics or it didn't happen


----------



## musek (Nov 29, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Just finished cleaning up both and made a promise to myself to never let it get like that again.



So I can't wait to see your rig nice and clean.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 29, 2009)

You could use a vacume too.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Wait, a case cant be used on Vista???



well i point you towards this  actually i could run dos in the case it's the usb speed controler that won't work on vista


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 30, 2009)

Revamp of my PC build....... New Case, New MOB, New Video card, New Cooler. New Pic my PC how it is. Right at this moment.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 30, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30995&stc=1&d=1259546979
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30996&stc=1&d=1259547013
> 
> ...



Hey have you thought about bringing your disc drive down to the bottom and running the power/SATA cables up through the hard drive bays? It's get rid of the those cables you have running all the way up to it...


----------



## musek (Nov 30, 2009)

That rig looks totally sweet mate! 
The more I look at this case, the more I like it. 
Definately a good job!


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great 20mm.  Did you paint the case or is it black inside stock?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Latest pics of my rig


Mega Shadow




Mega Shadow, again  EVGA!!!




Think this looks soooo cool, the cooler and the vreg heatsink 





I re applied TIM on the NB and SB.  I also removed the vreg cooler and cleaned it out from dust that was stuck to it.  It was a bit loose.  I tightened it down real good this time.  Honestly I'd say EVGA or whoever it was did a crappy job applying the TIM on the SB, it was a mess!





Now the rig as it is.  I need to cover up the PSU area and do a bit of sleeving.  Then it'll all come together 





I also, added scythen 110 cfm'ers to the case intake and exhaust.  Total of three, put them on a fan controller, so I made them my bitch!


----------



## Azma (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice and clean CP ^^


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Latest pics of my rig
> 
> 
> Mega Shadow
> ...



Yep, another clean machine.  How will you cover the cpu area?  Nice cp.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

nice work cp! One thing you can do.. Go to Home Depot and get some Sheet metal. Cut out a sheet large enough to gover the PSU area, Paint black.. That way you can hide that mess of wires down there.. Don't get me wrong, the work is top notch. 






see how I hid the pump at the bottom? I know you can make it sweet!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Here's my mess lol...blame it an a certain green herb OoO.
> 
> View attachment 30986
> View attachment 30987
> ...



how can you be so cruel to a computer dude

go clean that up right now!!

JK


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> nice work cp! One thing you can do.. Go to Home Depot and get some Sheet metal. Cut out a sheet large enough to gover the PSU area, Paint black.. That way you can hide that mess of wires down there.. Don't get me wrong, the work is top notch.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/DSCN1192.jpg
> 
> see how I hid the pump at the bottom? I know you can make it sweet!!



Dang, that graphics card is bending like af mofo in a storm dude


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Dang, that graphics card is bending like af mofo in a storm dude



yep! So, I went to ghetto modding!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> yep! So, I went to ghetto modding!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/DSCN0830.jpg



that's the way to go

just be carefull you dont break the socket


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that's the way to go
> 
> just be carefull you dont break the socket



lol.. I know, I was a little worried when I did it last christmas. I went back to the stock cooler a few weeks later.. 

Man, that was so many changes ago... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Nice and clean CP ^^


Thanks bro    Means a lot coming from you   You have top notch clean rigs too!


Cold Storm said:


> nice work cp! One thing you can do.. Go to Home Depot and get some Sheet metal. Cut out a sheet large enough to gover the PSU area, Paint black.. That way you can hide that mess of wires down there.. Don't get me wrong, the work is top notch.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091129/DSCN1192.jpg
> 
> see how I hid the pump at the bottom? I know you can make it sweet!!





mrsemi said:


> Yep, another clean machine.  How will you cover the cpu area?  Nice cp.






I have the plate already, I just have to cut it, that's all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

i understand why haha, i would not like my graphics card hanging like that. lol


love that case CP, did not like it when it was released but now that i've seen som "IRL" pics then i think its a very cool case, and not too expensive i think.

and very naaaice work

and that cooler i huge like a mofo, will you be putting some fans on it or just keep it the way it is?


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/DSCN1353.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/DSCN1368.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/DSCN1373.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/DSCN1370.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091127/DSCN1374.jpg



nice work dude!

if you can then tak the pci-e power cable and route it under the 24pin cable.

and try to route the 8pin on the edge of the MB and maybe give it a ziptie to the PSU if you can.

other than that i think it is good work, but maybe some black paint would do a small miracle


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

Bit of an update.  Have to send out the MOBO for RMA on Monday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 30, 2009)

I am embarrassed to post my rig.Maybe i will in a few days after I get the WM looking better. Messing around with the SLI setup made my wm go to hell


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Bit of an update.  Have to send out the MOBO for RMA on Monday.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/DSCF0528.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/DSCF0529.jpg



sad to hear that, what is the problem?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am embarrassed to post my rig.Maybe i will in a few days after I get the WM looking better. Messing around with the SLI setup made my wm go to hell



nothing to be embarresed of dude, just see some of the other rigs here.

post it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Bit of an update.  Have to send out the MOBO for RMA on Monday.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/DSCF0528.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/DSCF0529.jpg



BINGE sorry to hear about the board.  however, with a chair that comfy, I would have had 40k posts on TPU already


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sad to hear that, what is the problem?



One ram slot went bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> One ram slot went bad.



no biggie, the super ninjas at EVGA will have you a board back to ya in a jiffy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> One ram slot went bad.



crap, but hey, EVGA has the best support you can emagine so you'll have a new board very soon i think.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/PB284324wallpaper902.jpg
> :  	http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/PB284325wallpaper205.jpg



dude that is pure art right there, that is pretty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dude that is pure art right there, that is pretty



Thanks dude.  I am impressed with the way they came out myself


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

Moved my i7 from tech station to a Antec 900:




Need an extension for my 8-pin

Here are all three of my current crunchers:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

nice hammer   The aircooled one looks pure sex

move that 900 out of there, don't wanna kick the rad one day!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah ~ 
I hear ya. I need to get some grills for the fans before my dog gets whacked by them!
I like it being on the ground as it is a lot cooler down there when I have the window open (which is most of the time). It is currently 25 degrees outside~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are some more pics,  this is my C2D cruncher   The second pic I didn't even notice I caught a piece of the heat sink 






X300 FTMFW!! 







and my favorite shot, possibly of all time, so crisp and just beautiful


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yeah ~
> I hear ya. I need to get some grills for the fans before my dog gets whacked by them!
> I like it being on the ground as it is a lot cooler down there when I have the window open (which is most of the time). It is currently 25 degrees outside~



I can just imagine your dog with a chunk of hair missing.   You know what that means, check the fans to find missing hair


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude.  I am impressed with the way they came out myself


 you should be
i should recieve a Dark Knight today i got cheap, the i'll take some nice pics as well



HammerON said:


> Moved my i7 from tech station to a Antec 900:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/Capture004.jpg
> Need an extension for my 8-pin
> 
> ...


yay you sure need it, but i'd say you need to move the thing away from the floor before you kick the poor thing



Chicken Patty said:


> Here are some more pics,  this is my C2D cruncher   The second pic I didn't even notice I caught a piece of the heat sink
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/PB304332edited.jpg
> 
> ...



aww dude you got a real tech station, we cannot buy those things in shitty little denmar, not even those delicius tracer's, i think they look sooo nice


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

what camera are you using to take those pics, it's great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should be
> i should recieve a Dark Knight today i got cheap, the i'll take some nice pics as well
> 
> 
> ...



here is a link to the tech station I have, it's great and simple   The tracers were given to me by Paul 

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD



shevanel said:


> what camera are you using to take those pics, it's great.



Thanks bro, it's an Olympus E 500


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is a link to the tech station I have, it's great and simple   The tracers were given to me by Paul
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD
> that is not that expensive, i might get one after christmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > here is a link to the tech station I have, it's great and simple   The tracers were given to me by Paul
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

yay i used to use them at my old job to test hardware, so i know all about them, but havent been able to find one yet, i wonder what the shipping will cost.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay i used to use them at my old job to test hardware, so i know all about them, but havent been able to find one yet, i wonder what the shipping will cost.



Shipping?  hmm, $30???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

omfg, that is too much, i'll find one in UK or Europe in stead, shipping will max be 10$ to denmark from anywhere in EU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> omfg, that is too much, i'll find one in UK or Europe in stead, shipping will max be 10$ to denmark from anywhere in EU



I just took a wild guess, I dont know.

Well I shipped a HDD to Germany and it was $24.  USPS


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah but i think your guess is right, but f it, i'm happy with mine for now, just need a MB tray and it is complete


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah but i think your guess is right, but f it, i'm happy with mine for now, just need a MB tray and it is complete



any mobo tray, or a particular one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

nah i got an old case i will scrifice today to get the MB tray, just need a ATX sized one.

so yeah, just any mb tray will do i think?

just as long as there is mounting frame thingie for pci cards, that is my main problem with the one i'm using now, the cards are not secured.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 30, 2009)

> Hey have you thought about bringing your disc drive down to the bottom and running the power/SATA cables up through the hard drive bays? It's get rid of the those cables you have running all the way up to it...



Actually no I haven't that's a good idea. I  Was just going to buy longer sata cables but that would save me some money there(to spend on something else.) Thanks bud!



> Looks great 20mm. Did you paint the case or is it black inside stock?



No I didn't paint it....... there are actually two versions of this case one with the stock grey inside and one called the black edition. I got the black edition...... The other nice thing about the black covering on this case is that it is not painted on cheaply....... it fells like it is powder coated on and it's almost impossible to scratch off!



> That rig looks totally sweet mate!
> The more I look at this case, the more I like it.
> Definately a good job!



Go for it man you know you want it!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay the Evga SLI mainboard that I ordered some weeks ago finally has an estimated delivery date! ...20th of december. Dude. It is inhumane to let a brand new case be empty for so long!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> The tracers were given to me by Paul



you never knew, who also should got them....
i feel myself alone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah i got an old case i will scrifice today to get the MB tray, just need a ATX sized one.
> 
> so yeah, just any mb tray will do i think?
> 
> just as long as there is mounting frame thingie for pci cards, that is my main problem with the one i'm using now, the cards are not secured.



ahh, yeah I know what you mean, I had done that before and I hated seen the card like tilted over the slot because nothing held it in place.  It was a bit scary 



MRCL said:


> Yay the Evga SLI mainboard that I ordered some weeks ago finally has an estimated delivery date! ...20th of december. Dude. It is inhumane to let a brand new case be empty for so long!



Love the board, at many times I thought it was giving me problems, but guess so far it's proven itself not to be bad


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Moved my i7 from tech station to a Antec 900:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/Capture004.jpg
> Need an extension for my 8-pin
> 
> ...



Put it underneath the cards near the pci bracket. The cards have a little hole next to the slot and i put my cables through them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Put it underneath the cards near the pci bracket. The cards have a little hole next to the slot and i put my cables through them.



Now that you mention that, I did the same in my Antec 900, until I made cable management holes   They came out ghetto, but were effective


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 30, 2009)

I use it in any case that has the PSU in the bottom. THey are out of the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I use it in any case that has the PSU in the bottom. THey are out of the way.



Yeah, seems to help.  Luckily mine was long enough to go out of the bottom, around the back of the tray, and in the open slot above the mobo.  It was a close one.  Looks like the 8 pin socket is going to rip right off the mobo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahh, yeah I know what you mean, I had done that before and I hated seen the card like tilted over the slot because nothing held it in place.  It was a bit scary
> 
> 
> exactly, but i know how strong the sockets are so it wont break as long as i dont push it or something stupid, the other day my dog's tail was waaaay to close to the tach station and hit it, damn i almost panic'ed
> ...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

i need to take some pics later ill post my rig. currently down tho i had to RMA my OCZ memory that wouldnt run at specified timings. and my new 5770 is coming too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, yeah I know what you mean, I had done that before and I hated seen the card like tilted over the slot because nothing held it in place.  It was a bit scary
> ...


----------



## musek (Nov 30, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> and my new 5770 is coming too



That's what I call an upgrade! Good luck with new GPU mate!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Put it underneath the cards near the pci bracket. The cards have a little hole next to the slot and i put my cables through them.



Sorry but I don't quite get what you are saying. Can you clarify for me just a bit. I appreciate your help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Sorry but I don't quite get what you are saying. Can you clarify for me just a bit. I appreciate your help



you can pass the wire under the video card near the back of the case.  There is a space under the card and you can run the wire up by there so that it does not run through the middle of the case.


Here, like this.  See the wire from the Zalman fan controller how it runs under the video card?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

My latest update to the i7,


----------



## Binge (Nov 30, 2009)

Get that dust out of your HDD tray bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> Get that dust out of your HDD tray bro!



That's the least of my concerns right now.   Don't even run right!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can pass the wire under the video card near the back of the case.  There is a space under the card and you can run the wire up by there so that it does not run through the middle of the case.
> 
> 
> Here, like this.  See the wire from the Zalman fan controller how it runs under the video card?
> ...




Thanks CP - I will give that a try, but I might still need to wait until I get an extension~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP - I will give that a try, but I might still need to wait until I get an extension~



give it a shot and see, if not well at least you tried.  Did you see my i7 how it looks now?  Using dual PSU, that fan controller is a beast


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> My latest update to the i7,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/PB304337resized.jpg



 And it was so pretty! What's wrong with you!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> And it was so pretty! What's wrong with you!?



Troubleshooting what the heck is wrong with it...


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 1, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Thanks CP - I will give that a try, but I might still need to wait until I get an extension~



If you route under there shouldnt be a need for an extention. I have 2 cables doing that right now in an Antec 1200.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> give it a shot and see, if not well at least you tried.  Did you see my i7 how it looks now?  Using dual PSU, that fan controller is a beast



Wow ~ talk about a cable nightmare Good luck cleaning that up, but I am sure you will find a way~



PP Mguire said:


> If you route under there shouldnt be a need for an extention. I have 2 cables doing that right now in an Antec 1200.
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1444/dscn0995.jpg



Gotcha - thanks for the pic.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 1, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Wow ~ talk about a cable nightmare Good luck cleaning that up, but I am sure you will find a way~
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha - thanks for the pic.



Wow that video card isnt as strait, are my eyes lying to me lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 1, 2009)

The block is weighing it down but im gonna fix that soon. I wont be under water anymore period.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> My latest update to the i7,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091130/PB304337resized.jpg



i like your side panel FAN!!!! that is huge, your pc must be at least -10c 

and yeah it was very scary, its funny how much people care about their own hardware


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Wow ~ talk about a cable nightmare Good luck cleaning that up, but I am sure you will find a way~
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha - thanks for the pic.



Yeah just testing PSU's.  I think I have narrowed down my issue to that.  I'll keep you guys posted.



PP Mguire said:


> The block is weighing it down but im gonna fix that soon. I wont be under water anymore period.



WOW, do I see what I see, or are MY eyes lying to me???? 



(FIH) The Don said:


> i like your side panel FAN!!!! that is huge, your pc must be at least -10c
> 
> and yeah it was very scary, its funny how much people care about their own hardware




Yeah, its a special fan 

I had no fans connected to that PSU, so no case fans working, nor the cooler fan.  So to not have to connect the fan controller to new PSU i just ghettofied it


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 1, 2009)

Lol what do you see


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol what do you see



That thing wrapped in green sleeving is not water cooling I'll tell you that


----------



## craigo (Dec 1, 2009)

mixing delicious caek in mah kitchen!
sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That thing wrapped in green sleeving is not water cooling I'll tell you that


My big green dildo? Oh my how did that get in the picture


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2009)

oh yeah, the mailman came by today with some stuff:-D

first, got this one used for 10$

i hope it can cool my 4870x2:-D











and my Xiggy Dark Knight came too:-D





















and uhm, i ordered some arctic silver 5 too, but NOT the gum!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Did the gum come free!?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2009)

i think

its tasty though


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think



Reminds me of a watercooling shop here in Holland, they always send something like a bag of crisps, or a mars bar or something with their orders.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww wow that's the best thing I've heard on the internet in a long time.

I wish I got free gum : [


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 1, 2009)

haha yeah its this site in denmark www.coolerkit.dk

they always put in gum and stuff like that.

one of my friends got t-shirts and other things for free when he bought for 200$

and stickers and other wierd things haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 1, 2009)

Someone once got a free case when the bought a PSU from me, no gum though, I don't share food/sweeties often ha ah.


----------



## technicks (Dec 1, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Reminds me of a watercooling shop here in Holland, they always send something like a bag of crisps, or a mars bar or something with their orders.



Yeah, i was really surprised when i opened one of their boxxes for the first time. 
Yum yum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> My big green dildo? Oh my how did that get in the picture



  Who you lying to?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2009)

Not bad for the first time i've used a case in over a year.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Not bad for the first time i've used a case in over a year.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1440.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1441.jpg



Where's the desk?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Not bad for the first time i've used a case in over a year.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1440.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1441.jpg



that is nicely done i'd say, and the good ol'300 is always a good case. i've had like 5 of it, its cheap, well build and it looks neutral and yet cool


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2009)

The desk is getting a make-over. Needed a case to tide me over.

I'll be back soon, and BETTER


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Not bad for the first time i've used a case in over a year.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1440.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/100_1441.jpg



Nicely done 

That video card looks like it stays rather cool


----------



## Dazzeerr (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice MoonPig, are those Zigmatek's cooling well?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, very cool indeed. Not the same as Water, but im able to keep my clocks and have sub-50c temperatures 

Thinking about making the top into 2x120mm so i can fit my other two Xiggys.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 3, 2009)

i think a good 850+ modular psu is going to be my next upgrade..

im sick of looking at the nest of cables sitting beside the one i have...


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 3, 2009)

:O i have that case


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i think a good 850+ modular psu is going to be my next upgrade..
> 
> im sick of looking at the nest of cables sitting beside the one i have...



Yea, modular does rule. Need to tidy mine abit tbh.




			
				IINexusII said:
			
		

> :O i have that case



We can be "Case-Brothers"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i think a good 850+ modular psu is going to be my next upgrade..
> 
> im sick of looking at the nest of cables sitting beside the one i have...



I just bought a BFG 1000W Modular PSU for my i7.   Modular rules.


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2009)

I have thought about selling my PSU, but every time I look at it... it's too damn perfect to sell.  Modular rocks.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 3, 2009)

my buddy is slowy giving me cash to horde so i can buy him pc parts piece by piece.

now that i think of it i can sell him mine for like $60 and upgrade.

wewtie


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

My PSU is starting to get old. Lots of good ol' squeal starting to happen. Sucks I can't use a modular PSU in my case due to the water loop getting in the way. All the cables have to come out of a single hole. I'm thinking about getting another PCPower&Cooling or Corsair 850w. Anyone have any recommendations on a non-modular PSU over 800W and not over $170 bucks?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> My PSU is starting to get old. Lots of good ol' squeal starting to happen. Sucks I can't use a modular PSU in my case due to the water loop getting in the way. All the cables have to come out of a single hole. I'm thinking about getting another PCPower&Cooling or Corsair 850w. Anyone have any recommendations on a non-modular PSU over 800W and not over $170 bucks?



Bro, my PCP & C is great man.  Mine was rock solid.  Just that power outtages here have kicked my ass in the last few years.  The 24 pin is burnt, must have been a power outtage.  But either that or a Corsair. Both rock solid PSU's, and at least the PCP&C is single rail


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> My PSU is starting to get old. Lots of good ol' squeal starting to happen. Sucks I can't use a modular PSU in my case due to the water loop getting in the way. All the cables have to come out of a single hole. I'm thinking about getting another PCPower&Cooling or Corsair 850w. Anyone have any recommendations on a non-modular PSU over 800W and not over $170 bucks?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

Under $100 for the Corsair 850TX after rebate and promo code.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009
> 
> Under $100 for the Corsair 850TX after rebate and promo code.



Hey binge, just wanted to know, how does the EVGA Classified board run, iz it worth the money


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey binge, just wanted to know, how does the EVGA Classified board run, iz it worth the money



It's fine.  It was worth what I spent on it.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i think a good 850+ modular psu is going to be my next upgrade..
> 
> im sick of looking at the nest of cables sitting beside the one i have...



Go for a corsair if you can man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

I just bought this one for my i7. I had my eyes set on the Modular Corsair 850W, but out of stock at best buy/tiger/comp usa, everywhere.  So I found this one at best buy  

http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr1000wexpsu.aspx


----------



## Binge (Dec 3, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How much waz it



It was an amount of money, and I still feel it was worth buying.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just bought this one for my i7. I had my eyes set on the Modular Corsair 850W, but out of stock at best buy/tiger/comp usa, everywhere.  So I found this one at best buy
> 
> http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr1000wexpsu.aspx



Whoa, looks pretty good, quad 12v rails with 36amps each, NICE!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Whoa, looks pretty good, quad 12v rails with 36amps each, NICE!



Jesus 144amps combined what are you running? quad GTX 295s on phase with a 7GHZ I7 with 16GB RAM 15 1TG hard drives 50 140MM fans LOL


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009
> 
> Under $100 for the Corsair 850TX after rebate and promo code.



Bingo! Single 12v rail, and the size if the thing isn't too big. Perfecto!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i think a good 850+ modular psu is going to be my next upgrade..
> 
> im sick of looking at the nest of cables sitting beside the one i have...



i hate the nest of cables but this PSU has been so damn reliable i can't bring myself to replace it anytime soon aslong as it still can power everything stably.. I have had 2 modular PSUs(Hyper type R and Antec Smart power) i liked how easy WM was compared to the other PSUs but i didn't see it worth the extra cost when i was shopping for a PSU this last time...


Chicken Patty said:


> I just bought this one for my i7. I had my eyes set on the Modular Corsair 850W, but out of stock at best buy/tiger/comp usa, everywhere.  So I found this one at best buy
> 
> http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr1000wexpsu.aspx



nice PSU i was eyeing that one for some time but gave up on getting it


IINexusII said:


> :O i have that case



 so do i! Wish i had some newer pics of mine but need to work on WM again.I will do that when i get my SLI bridge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Whoa, looks pretty good, quad 12v rails with 36amps each, NICE!



I rather single rail.  actually better than Quad rails.  However, this is for my daily rig so it won't matter.  I will use the PCP&C for my benching rig.  That has a single 12v Rail.



brandonwh64 said:


> Jesus 144amps combined what are you running? quad GTX 295s on phase with a 7GHZ I7 with 16GB RAM 15 1TG hard drives 50 140MM fans LOL



actually 70 140mm fans 



p_o_s_pc said:


> i hate the nest of cables but this PSU has been so damn reliable i can't bring myself to replace it anytime soon aslong as it still can power everything stably.. I have had 2 modular PSUs(Hyper type R and Antec Smart power) i liked how easy WM was compared to the other PSUs but i didn't see it worth the extra cost when i was shopping for a PSU this last time...
> 
> 
> nice PSU i was eyeing that one for some time but gave up on getting it
> ...




Thanks bro.  I love it to be honest.  Very nicely designed, modular!  Looks very nice too!.  I'll have pictures up shortly.  Right now I just threw it in however to test it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Here you guys.  This is what I meant by I "threw it in however"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

@CP i use a PSU that has quad 12v rail. it works great if you take the time to balance the power being drawn from each (on mine CPU 12v1 1st GPU 12v3 2nd GPU 12v4 everything else 12v2) also did the PSU seem to fix your problem?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2009)

my PSU has two 12V rails with 22Amps on each and it powers my rig (OLD RIG in system specs) pretty good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP i use a PSU that has quad 12v rail. it works great if you take the time to balance the power being drawn from each (on mine CPU 12v1 1st GPU 12v3 2nd GPU 12v4 everything else 12v2) also did the PSU seem to fix your problem?



I'm not saying quad rails is bad.  Just saying single 12v is less headache and works best for me   but just my opinion.

umm, here is the up time for the rig since new PSU.  Has crunched ever since, I have not gamed a lot, but I have gamed yesterday and today.  I just ran 3dmark with LInx at the same time for about 20.  But I forgot to set LInx to run more.  So far so good.  Let's hope that was the issue.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 3, 2009)

that answers my question lol i hope your problems are solved


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm not saying quad rails is bad.  Just saying single 12v is less headache and works best for me   but just my opinion.
> 
> umm, here is the up time for the rig since new PSU.  Has crunched ever since, I have not gamed a lot, but I have gamed yesterday and today.  I just ran 3dmark with LInx at the same time for about 20.  But I forgot to set LInx to run more.  So far so good.  Let's hope that was the issue.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/Capture213.jpg



Keep your fingers crossed~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I looped 3dmark again and Linx to run for 500 minutes 

23 minutes I believe and it was still going perfectly.  If by tonight everything is still fine I'll shut her down briefly and secure the PSU and do my cable management


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 4, 2009)

Talking about power supplies...Enermax has rebates on all units.

Especially this one with a $95 rebate!

Looks like they are good till the end of the month.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

New toy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

it that a Tt rad i see in the background? Is it being used?if so on what and what are the temps


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it that a Tt rad i see in the background? Is it being used?if so on what and what are the temps



Yep it is the first rad I bought (before I knew better) several years ago. It was cooling my E8500 (Koolance 340 WB) oc 4.1 GHz; crunching 100% stayed around 57 degress celcius. As of a couple days ago I replaced the E8500 with a Xeon 3220 and it is oc to 3.2 GHz (for now) and is around 42 degrees celcius.
I keep the apartment pretty cool though, around 68 degrees fahrenheit~


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Yep it is the first rad I bought (before I knew better) several years ago. It was cooling my E8500 (Koolance 340 WB) oc 4.1 GHz; crunching 100% stayed around 57 degress fahrenheit. As of a couple days ago I replaced the E8500 with a Xeon 3220 and it is oc to 3.2 GHz (for now) and is around 42 degrees fahrenheit.
> I keep the apartment pretty cool though, around 68 degrees fahrenheit~



that doesn't seem to be all that bad but... How is it your CPU is cooler then room temp?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it that a Tt rad i see in the background? Is it being used?if so on what and what are the temps





p_o_s_pc said:


> that doesn't seem to be all that bad but... How is it your CPU is cooler then room temp?




Because I am an idiot~
Sorry (fixed post) I meant celcius for the cpu temps 

It could be a lot colder in the apartment as it is currently 25 degrees fahrenheit outside!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2009)

He must mean Celsius for the first two.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

what cooler is this and will it fit AM3?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2009)

Noctua NH-D14 and yes!


On a side not congrats on your "monster" addition Hammer


----------



## crtecha (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm back with no PC.  Anyone know if sweeper is still on.  I owe that dude some money plus a tip....


----------



## DaveK (Dec 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I'm back with no PC.  Anyone know if sweeper is still on.  I owe that dude some money plus a tip....



Holy 7 month absence batman! Hi...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> what cooler is this and will it fit AM3?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091203/IMG_0107169.jpg



Is there a purpose to the middle fan being circular and not square like the other? I think it'd look much better if both of the fans were the same...


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I'm back with no PC.  Anyone know if sweeper is still on.  I owe that dude some money plus a tip....



Good to see you back man.  Even better to set things straight with your first post.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is there a purpose to the middle fan being circular and not square like the other? I think it'd look much better if both of the fans were the same...



The front one is a 120mm, the one in the middle is a 140mm that uses the same 120mm mounting holes. For this to work the 140mm had to be round.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 4, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The front one is a 120mm, the one in the middle is a 140mm that uses the same 120mm mounting holes. For this to work the 140mm had to be round.



I mean why not just have two identical 120's?


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I mean why not just have two identical 120's?



They can promote both fans simultaneously.  I think that's a good strategy if cost isn't affected much.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

Binge I do believe we all promised better pictures of your setup...  Tsk tsk tsk...


edit, saw the post about the board being out on RMA.  Nvrmnd


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I mean why not just have two identical 120's?



my theory is this. the 120 is about 58CFM iirc and blows right in the gut, the second fan being bigger can suck in more ambient air from the sides as well as pushing with just a bit more CFM than the 120(just theory). If it was 120[fins]120[fins] it would perform as well either.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

here is another of my crunching/folding rigs





I plan to have pics of the main rig later (along with the other crunching/folding rig) sometime next week as i am going to be gone for the weekend


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Got everything put together and pretty.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice work Erocker, good pictures too.

Is that 3/8" tubing?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> Got everything put together and pretty.



Sweet!
The fan cooling the gpu's is a nice touch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

hey erocker,

Your rig is beautiful, and those fans are just pure sex!  Question, what is that on the side of the HDD cage, looks like heatsinks sticking out the top of that plate.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is another of my crunching/folding rigs
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031093.jpg
> 
> I plan to have pics of the main rig later (along with the other crunching/folding rig) sometime next week as i am going to be gone for the weekend



awww


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Noctua NH-D14 and yes!
> 
> 
> On a side not congrats on your "monster" addition Hammer



Thanks sneekypeet! When I saw yours a while back I knew that I had to get one


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice work Erocker, good pictures too.
> 
> Is that 3/8" tubing?



It's 1/2" black Tygon.



Chicken Patty said:


> hey erocker,
> 
> Your rig is beautiful, and those fans are just pure sex!  Question, what is that on the side of the HDD cage, looks like heatsinks sticking out the top of that plate.



That is a 74gb Velociraptor with an aluminum plate that I cut then screwed into the mounting holes of the hdd with thumb-screws. The four copper heatsinks are Enzotech are just stuck to the side of the HDD. The drive is stuck to the side of the bay with velcro.

The fans on the radiator are getting replaced with 88cfm Scythe Slipstreams. The rad has wide fin spacing so they need a fan with a little more oomph. I'm hoping the heatkiller block I'm getting tomorrow will give me a bit of a temp drop, but until I get the new fans I doubt it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's 1/2" black Tygon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I have an idea now, is there a better picture you can provide.  Is the HDD inside the cage or on the outside of it?


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> So I have an idea now, is there a better picture you can provide.  Is the HDD inside the cage or on the outside of it?



It's on the outside of the 5.25" bay. (see pic)

There is a HDD cage within the bay from an Antec 900 that houses the front fan and two other HDD's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's on the outside of the 5.25" bay. (see pic)
> 
> There is a HDD cage within the bay from an Antec 900 that houses the front fan and two other HDD's.



Awesome!  That's pretty brilliant bro.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey erocker,
> 
> Your rig is beautiful, and those fans are just pure sex!  Question, what is that on the side of the HDD cage, looks like heatsinks sticking out the top of that plate.



I'm going to assume it's his SSD 

2/2 on answering your questions tonight  What do I win?


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm going to assume it's his SSD
> 
> 2/2 on answering your questions tonight  What do I win?



Nothing because it's not an SSD it's a V-Raptor


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 4, 2009)

Binge said:


> Nothing because it's not an SSD it's a V-Raptor



That's still a Super-Speedy-Disk right? S-S-D!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

OK heres my new build put together. TOO BAD IT DOESNT WORK!!!!!!!! GRRRRR 


























NOTICE THE 500$ ram doing nothing.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3361


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

and why dosnt it work?

and you must be kiddin' , 500$ for memory?

and until you get that thing working the do some cable manegement, it looks like s***, sorry but the cables are everywhere in the case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

This computer wont post and it breaks my heart! i called asus and they tell me the bios that came with the board doesnt support the CPU so they are sending me another bios chip with the newest flash to get me up and running.

yea thats crazy how much that memory costs! but i didnt pay that much for it. i got it for 70$ shipped on hard forums

*edit* yea the cable management issnt the best but i was trouble shooting and messing things up in there LOL once it RUNS i will do a better job at the cable management


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

and may i ask what is so special about the memory since they cost 500 freaking $

i cannot see anything special about them.

but good service by asus though, just sucks for you i guess, how long do you have to wait?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2009)

What ram is it to be that much? 2x16gb?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> What ram is it to be that much? 2x16gb?



lol, or corsairs 2250mhz psycho killer memory


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

They told me they would have to ship out sometime this week and they didnt know when i would get the bios! i call every computer shop local to see if anyone of them has a AM# cpu that i could borrow to flash and NONE had one  i feel like crying! i have a new RIG and cant use it.

I cant believe tiger wants that much for that RAM! i seen a 2x4gb sticks for 400$ some were


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> They told me they would have to ship out sometime this week and they didnt know when i would get the bios! i call every computer shop local to see if anyone of them has a AM# cpu that i could borrow to flash and NONE had one  i feel like crying! i have a new RIG and cant use it.
> 
> I cant believe tiger wants that much for that RAM! i seen a 2x4gb sticks for 400$ some were



i know the feeling dude, my board had the same problem, but lucky for me i coul borrow an old phenom x3 to update with.

and i do not hope you payd that much for the memory, if you did the i want to you alot


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

Naa i payed 70$ shipped for the on Hard Forums


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Naa i payed 70$ shipped for the on Hard Forums



DOH i knew that, why did i ask  shame on me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

Should this set of ram overclock good? i was hoping with this motherboard and ram that i could get 4GHZ stable with the 965 BE 125W


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

What RAM is that Brandon?  Sorry I don't see where you might have posted it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

Corsair TWINX Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB)

Memory Category:  	Desktop

	  Memory Type:  	DDR3

	  Memory Speed:  	PC12800

	  Memory Speed MHz:  	1600MHz

	  Memory Size:  	2 x 2048MB

	  Total Memory Size:  	4GB

	  Memory Modules:  	2

	  Memory Channels:  	Dual

	  Memory Socket:  	DIMM

	  Memory CAS Latency:  	7-7-7-20

	  Pins:  	240

	  ECC:  	No

both ram model numbers are (CM3X2048-1600C7DHXIN)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

it is some corsair 1600mhz cl7 memory, i do not myself have the best experince with AMD and corsair together, everytime ive used that combo it has alwys been f***** up, so now i just buy g-skill, geil and kingston.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's 1/2" black Tygon.



Nice, considering it bends very well. Oh and it's what I use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it is some corsair 1600mhz cl7 memory, i do not myself have the best experince with AMD and corsair together, everytime ive used that combo it has alwys been f***** up, so now i just buy g-skill, geil and kingston.



I have had good experience with G skill as far as reliability and stuff, but they dont clock to their specs.  You have to tweak them in order to do it.  Me and two other people have had the same issues with them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have had good experience with G skill as far as reliability and stuff, but they dont clock to their specs.  You have to tweak them in order to do it.  Me and two other people have had the same issues with them.



wierd, mine is running at 1600mhz, 8-8-8-24 as they are supposed to do, 

maybe you guys just got at bad batch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wierd, mine is running at 1600mhz, 8-8-8-24 as they are supposed to do,
> 
> maybe you guys just got at bad batch



yeah I got mine to run at specs with more voltage than it needed, way more.   My buddy ordered 8 gigs of DDR2 for his Phenom II, DDR2 1150 or something like that, they wouldn't boot at that spec, we took out a few sticks, nothing.  I know somebody also with that issue, but don't remember the details.


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you running your RAM at 1.9v like they are supposed to be? I know most AMD board bios' default the voltage to 1.6v.  The RAM should work great with AMD, the low latency higher voltage stuff usually does.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have had good experience with G skill as far as reliability and stuff, but they dont clock to their specs.  You have to tweak them in order to do it.  Me and two other people have had the same issues with them.



i dont know if my ddr3 2000 ripjaws run their specs... but they flawlessly run 1600 7-7-7-20-28 with very sharp subtimings at 1.65-1.70, i still havent tweaked them to their max
They were the best Sticks i ever had! 

But i used only DDR2 Ballistix (several kits) and Dominators (one kit)
till now... in fact i liked the crucials more, they timed faaar better, and the dominators only clock high, and need much,much tweaking.in fact i never mastered them above 1200.

i also suspect its a BB (=BumBatch)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont know if my 2000 ripjaws run their specs... but they flawlessly run 1600 7-7-7-20-28 with very sharp subtimings at 1.65-1.70, i still havent tweaked them to their max
> They were the best Sticks i ever had!
> 
> But i used only DDR2 Ballistix (several kits) and Dominators (one kit)
> ...



Maybe the new Gskill stuff is really good (ripjaws,tridents, storms)  That is all Gskill right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe the new Gskill stuff is really good (ripjaws,tridents, storms)  That is all Gskill right?



i only found a few reports from people, having problems with them. i think they are like D9 were in theyre time... relatively cheap, and yet powerful... only sticks that top them, should be highly binned dominators....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i only found a few reports from people, having problems with them. i think they are like D9 were in theyre time... relatively cheap, and yet powerful... only sticks that top them, should be highly binned dominators....



I am really considering Dominators for my build.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Maybe the new Gskill stuff is really good (ripjaws,tridents, storms)  That is all Gskill right?





Forgot one...

piS 2200mhz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK heres my new build put together. TOO BAD IT DOESNT WORK!!!!!!!! GRRRRR
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/New Build/newinside.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/New Build/newinside1.jpg
> ...



Can i get some overclocking advice for my setup?

ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard |
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W |
Corsair TWINX Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory |
BFG GTX 285 OC+ 1GB |
Western Digital Raptor 74GB 10,000 RPM - MAIN DRIVE |
2x 250GB/400GB/500GB 7,200 HDDs |
ENERMAX Liberty 500W ATX12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply |
Windows 7 |
NZXT M59 Case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am really considering Dominators for my build.



the new ones, with 2250mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the new ones, with 2250mhz?



No, not those   All depends on price when I'm ready.  you never know


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No, not those   All depends on price when I'm ready.  you never know



aaww... big amounts of memory sticks needed,eh? you have to cut costs, so it doesnt eat the last bit of hair, from your head,eh?

dont tell too much!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have had good experience with G skill as far as reliability and stuff, but they dont clock to their specs.  You have to tweak them in order to do it.  Me and two other people have had the same issues with them.





check my system spec, GSkill works fine, your bios was not ready for them:


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 4, 2009)

I really love my GSkills on my i7. I can get way tighter timings than spec on stock volts. They just don't like going much over their rated speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> check my system spec, GSkill works fine, your bios was not ready for them:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31171&stc=1&d=1259968904



Like I said, just my experience.  I've seen many cases of G Skill not clocking as advertised and me and some peeps locally have experienced this.  Me with DDR3, and my buddy with two different sets of DDR2.   Thanks for the input though, glad it worked for you guys, I believe the person I sold them to had success with them.  Not sure, I'll have to check with him.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like I said, just my experience.  I've seen many cases of G Skill not clocking as advertised and me and some peeps locally have experienced this.  Me with DDR3, and my buddy with two different sets of DDR2.   Thanks for the input though, glad it worked for you guys, I believe the person I sold them to had success with them.  Not sure, I'll have to check with him.



I'm with CP.  I never had GSkill really impress me with low voltage DDR3.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm with CP.  I never had GSkill really impress me with low voltage DDR3.



+3 G.Skills dont really work for me. but then again cadaveca you eed to take into consideration we run intel rigs. That might play a part. you use dual channel we run triple and i bealive our settings are diffirent. so im sure that probably plays a role.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think it has anything to do with you guys personally, really, it's all about bios support, like I stated. Gskill is really no differnt form any other brand. They all buy ICs form whoever(samsung, Micron, elpidia, Promos, etc), mount them on pcbs, toss on SPD(which can be changed). 

It's like saying the gpus on Gigabyte cards suck, compared to ASUS. The actual parts are the same.

FYI, i7 clocks mem BETTER than AMD.

CAse an point, 2250mhz Corsair mem...only does 1800 on AMD...


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Very true cadaveca. As a matter of fact, I just picked up some G.Skill Ripjaws 7 8-7-24 1600mhz ram. Doesn't work with my board very well. G.Skill is working with Asus to get it to work with a bios update. I really like G.Skill, their stuff usually works for me, but their customer service always works for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I don't think it has anything to do with you guys personally, really, it's all about bios support, like I stated. Gskill is really no differnt form any other brand. They all buy ICs form whoever(samsung, Micron, elpidia, Promos, etc), mount them on pcbs, toss on SPD(which can be changed).
> 
> It's like saying the gpus on Gigabyte cards suck, compared to ASUS. The actual parts are the same.
> 
> ...



Of the three or four cases I have heard about them not clocking to specs very well I have been the only Intel.  My buddies both rigs have been AMD including his current Phenom II 940


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

Meanwhile, I run 4 sticks @ 1T. But my mem is Samsung HCF0, under the hood(and quite old). erocker's 7-8-7 RipJaws are probably Elpidia BBSE.

You know what those Corsair 1800mhz 6-6-6 are? Elpidia Hypers, most likely, a higher bin of BBSE.

How come the Corsair is tested to work on erocker's board, but he's got issues with the RipJaws?

Bios or SPD...and given erocker's info, it's most likely bios. Ther are still many timings to memory that we, as users, do not have access to, and all of them can cause no boot(which is why they are hidden still). FYI, on AMD, very few of the 1.65v sticks work...brand name has nothing to do with it.

In the end, it's no big deal. I don't favor any manufacturer out there over another...I just simply detest Jen Hsun Huang, as I have seen him outright lie too many times, as well as nVidia business practices that, in my opinion, stifle the gaming industry, so I'll never buy an nV product. But I had dinner with some nV folk when they were here for Fragapolooza, and they were really nice people.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Meanwhile, I run 4 sticks @ 1T. But my mem is Samsung HCF0, under the hood(and quite old). erocker's 7-8-7 RipJaws are probably Elpidia BBSE.
> 
> You know what those Corsair 1800mhz 6-6-6 are? Elpidia Hypers, most likely, a higher bin of BBSE.
> 
> ...



i use amd with the ripjaws too, and as said, they run flawlessly. luckily i never got a kit, that wouldnt boot.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i use amd with the ripjaws too, and as said, they run flawlessly. luckily i never got a kit, that wouldnt boot.



What kits do you have exactly? I curious as to the timings and subtimings (overdrive screen shot ). I'd like to get mine to work.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> What kits do you have exactly? I curious as to the timings and subtimings (overdrive screen shot ). I'd like to get mine to work.


here you go....
i tweaked them to last notch tho... (subtiming wise) they dont really care much about normal they should run 5 on the most timings i used 4


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 5, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK heres my new build put together. TOO BAD IT DOESNT WORK!!!!!!!! GRRRRR
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/New Build/newinside.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/New Build/newinside1.jpg
> ...



some details on why it doens't work or some experiences you are having with it would be niice... on another note, are you sure it's not working because something that disorganized inside is just too embarrassed to turn on?? j/k but do let us know whats up


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Corsair TWINX Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB)
> 
> Memory Category:  	Desktop
> 
> ...



That ram isn't $500.  Would never be worth $500...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Replaced the CM V8 with the Noctua NH-D14:






Temps went down from 68-70 degrees crunching at 100% (3.8 GHz) to:





Both fans are blowing are towards the rear exhaust. I had to remove the 120mm fan at the top as it would not fit with the Noctua.

I may turn the whole thing so it is exhausting out the top, but I am pretty happy so far

Sneekypeet - How did you arrange yours in your case? I don't remember seeing any pics...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> That ram isn't $500.  Would never be worth $500...



2GB, $319. You bet it cost $500.

Want a link?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> That ram isn't $500.  Would never be worth $500...



you will never know.... under these cheap aluminium, there is 24k gold plating, they just hid it, so no one gets blind by its shine


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

D9GTS, Maybe D9GTR, which, at one time, was very valuable. 2GB still sells for over 300. Those are some of the original "high-speed" DDR3, stock volts is 1.9v.

Many of today's DDR3 cannot even take the voltage...they die a quick death under benching.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> 2GB, $319. You bet it cost $500.
> 
> Want a link?



Like hell it does.  Here's a higher performance stick for less than $500.

http://corsair.pricegrabber.com/sea...rect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=213598100

Direct from Corsair itself.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

That is not higher performance. Not even stock...D9GTR can do 2100+ 7-6-5, if you get the right set. Good luck hitting those clocks with 1600mhz GTs. They just released 2250mhz GTX DIMMs...8-8-8?


I mean sure, to avg joe, it's not worth it, but I'd readily pay that, if D9GTR was 100% confirmed. Many benchmarkers would.

Here's link for today, same DIMMS, $319 for 2 gb...

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26641&vpn=TWIN3X2048-1600C7DHXIN&manufacture=Corsair

Not to mention, he could have had them for over a year, when 1.65v stuff didn't exist.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2009)

shevanel said:


> awww



may i ask why you said that to my post? Do you want to see my rigs that bad?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Replaced the CM V8 with the Noctua NH-D14:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_0118.jpg
> 
> ...



Did u flip the fans or do you run the cooler from rear to front on purpose? Mine is 180* from yours....pics are here somewhere. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1641193&postcount=4809

Noctua Logo's on the fins should read correctly.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 5, 2009)

Aight guys,  last time i posted in here was like 6 months ago when I had no motherboard.  After a complete overhaul, new rig, and water cooling 

I behold my baby!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Did u flip the fans or do you run the cooler from rear to front on purpose? Mine is 180* from yours....pics are here somewhere. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1641193&postcount=4809
> 
> Noctua Logo's on the fins should read correctly.



Yeay - I swithced the front fan to the rear, it is still set-up to exit trhough the rear 120mm case fan.
I wanted access to the ram as I am replacing it soon
Yeah - I noticed the logos this morning when I got up. I messed that up, but Captain Morgans has a tendecy to interfere in my system building


Nice pic Duxx. That looks awesome


----------



## Duxx (Dec 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Nice pic Duxx. That looks awesome



Hah thanks, I can't say there isn't more to come, but I'm happy with the results 

I wish my camera could actually capture what it looks like, those blue LED's on the mobo totally ruin it and if I turn on the cathodes, everything becomes a crapshoot.  :/


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 5, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Replaced the CM V8 with the Noctua NH-D14:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_0118.jpg
> 
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> Did u flip the fans or do you run the cooler from rear to front on purpose? Mine is 180* from yours....pics are here somewhere. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1641193&postcount=4809
> 
> Noctua Logo's on the fins should read correctly.



Do either of you have sensors in the mosfet to tell if the middle fan helps cool them at all?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Aight guys,  last time i posted in here was like 6 months ago when I had no motherboard.  After a complete overhaul, new rig, and water cooling
> 
> I behold my baby!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_3249.jpg



awesome bro, sleeving and all 

We need a side pic, we need to see the beauty as a whole bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

My i7 with new PSU 

Scythe 110 CFM'ers, hooked up to fan controller   New PSU also in place






Finished rig, gotta love modular, no more left over cables and wires


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

Before and after

Before





After


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Before and after
> 
> Before
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/PB284329edited.jpg
> ...



coolness CP 

now you dont need to cover the PSU area up with a plate, its very niiiiice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> coolness CP
> 
> now you dont need to cover the PSU area up with a plate, its very niiiiice



Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking.  Now if you notice you can see the 24pin a bit more behind the HDD cage.  So I'll work on that next along with the sleeving 

Here is my worklog in case you had not seen it 

Work Log


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah i can see that, but some zipties should keep it in place behinde the HD frame? so it wont be so visible.

and yeah i have seen/seing your worklog, TPU is like my new favourite forum for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i can see that, but some zipties should keep it in place behinde the HD frame? so it wont be so visible.
> 
> and yeah i have seen/seing your worklog, TPU is like my new favourite forum for now



I use zip ties for many things, but for this particular case it didn't run across me.  I'll give that a shot tomorrow see if it keeps it from being visible.  yeah bro, just look at my post count and reputation here man, I love this place.  This is family to me.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

CP i would just take the HDD rack out and put them int the 5" bays... give you wayy better airflow for the 295.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> That ram isn't $500.  Would never be worth $500...



I was just pointing out that tigerdirect.com is selling this same exact pair of ram for 502.99

HERE IS THE LINK!



exodusprime1337 said:


> some details on why it doens't work or some experiences you are having with it would be niice... on another note, are you sure it's not working because something that disorganized inside is just too embarrassed to turn on?? j/k but do let us know whats up



The whole reason it wont boot is cause the bios is a VERY earlier version than what out now and it didnt support the 965BE 125w til about two bios updates ago. (current bios 0705 - bios needed 2005)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Modular feels good eh CP!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Do either of you have sensors in the mosfet to tell if the middle fan helps cool them at all?



Not me.

Nice job CP
Excellent cable management~


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> CP i would just take the HDD rack out and put them int the 5" bays... give you wayy better airflow for the 295.



Mounting the drives up there will totally mess up the cable management.  I got some plans, don't you worry my friend   BTW, whos got a 295?  Not me 



pantherx12 said:


> Modular feels good eh CP!



Sure does, For my daily rig where I have it in a case and needs to look neat and stuff, I'll never go back to a non modular PSU



HammerON said:


> Not me.
> 
> Nice job CP
> Excellent cable management~



Thanks bro, sleeving is next, we'll see how that goes   I won't actually sleeve the PSU though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 5, 2009)

Wait... Are you sure the "after" picture will boot!? I don't see wires!



Great Job CP!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 5, 2009)

Re-do all of my cable management and i hided all of the molex cables since i don't use any molex now that my ide port on my mobo is broke, so i don't have my IDE drive anymore and a stupid IDE cable. So it looks kinda looks more tidy overall apart from the top obviously lol but yeah i took out my 8800GT because i'm getting new gfx card hopefully it arrive on monday.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just pointing out that tigerdirect.com is selling this same exact pair of ram for 502.99
> 
> HERE IS THE LINK!



I can link you to some out of date video cards that are still $700 if you'd like?  Doesn't change the fact that now there are better solutions, and I hope the seller didn't use that as a sale's pitch.  'Hey guys!  This ram I have was worth $500 when I bought it a year ago!'


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

Does it really matter? You know, you and I don't exactly get along, but I'm not posting jsut to disagree.... but that seems...unimportant?

To buy those exact sticks DOES cost approx $500, even today. Who cares if there are better/cheaper parts out...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Do either of you have sensors in the mosfet to tell if the middle fan helps cool them at all?



No sensors on mine, at least that I have been able to read via software, but there is a fair bit of breeze inder the cooler near the base. Also you have the optiion to set the 140mm in the middle a little lower to aide even more flow at mobo level if you want to.

@ cad I think the operative term is "worth"; no ram is worth $500 in the DDR3 world. For guys who like to clock, we usually find cheaper parts that can hanlde or exceed performance of the $500 kit, its sort of the point of the overclock game. Realistically, those sticks may have great speed and upfront great timings, but why do that when there are Crucial Value kits of 1333Mhz DDR3 running 2200MHz as we speak


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

True, just seems a bit useless to make the comment in the first place. It was flamebait, pure and simple. We know there's cheaper stuff, but it ain't those sticks, is it?

Like, I hate to be argumentative, but those stocks cost $500. You don't want to know what I paid for my G.Skills...got my BlackOPs from Foxconn a year and a half ago...back then DDR3 was EXPENSIVE.

Telling dude he wasted his money serves no purpose, other than to make him feel bad about his purchase. So why bother?


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> Does it really matter? You know, you and I don't exactly get along, but I'm not posting jsut to disagree.... but that seems...unimportant?
> 
> To buy those exact sticks DOES cost approx $500, even today. Who cares if there are better/cheaper parts out...



It's unimportant to a degree.  People come here to show off their rigs, even people who have next to nothing show off their cable management skills or how big the cola-can tower is next to their 20" LCD.  Whatever people have they show, but just like it's sort of impolite to tell someone how much a gift actually cost it's a bit off-setting to be told how much something cost them in this thread without having ever asked to know in the first place.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2009)

cadaveca said:


> True, just seems a bit useless to make the comment in the first place. It was flamebait, pure and simple. We know there's cheaper stuff, but it ain't those sticks, is it?
> 
> Like, I hate to be argumentative, but those stocks cost $500. You don't want to know what I paid for my G.Skills...got my BlackOPs from Foxconn a year and a half ago...back then DDR3 was EXPENSIVE.
> 
> Telling dude he wasted his money serves no purpose, other than to make him feel bad about his purchase. So why bother?



My blue ripjaws I just sold for less than $100 do those specs. That is the point trying to be made. There is no evidence his ram can do anything, as it seems his PC isnt running last I read. So essentially you are argumentative over an idea/dream/apparition


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2009)

I suppose. Now to hop on the bus, then the train, to go get a bag of rice to feed my family. Far more important.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2009)

agreed, but it seems you forgot the beers and hookers


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

Mobo back from RMA.  They didn't give me a new one, but repaired the issue.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Gota say, that's purty.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2009)

Love the rig Binge! Black and red is sexy, even the PCI-E connectors are red!


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone catch the home made fan hooks?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2009)

I didn't, they paper clips?

Godly house hold items, I've flatted out a LCD back panel so I could bolt it to a bigger screen of the same res, but the bolt holes didn't line up, so I twisted paper clips and bolted them to both parts : ]

Then I made paper clip chains to suspend this LCD from.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Re-do all of my cable management and i hided all of the molex cables since i don't use any molex now that my ide port on my mobo is broke, so i don't have my IDE drive anymore and a stupid IDE cable. So it looks kinda looks more tidy overall apart from the top obviously lol but yeah i took out my 8800GT because i'm getting new gfx card hopefully it arrive on monday.
> [url]http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/7688/dsc00059w.jpg[/URL]



I have the same CPU cooler sitting on a old a8n-sli platinum with a 3800+venice core. Also got old ddr Patriot gaming ram and a 530watt Semi-Modular Raidmax 530watt thats power a GTX and e5200 at 4.0Ghz for 6+months. God just hardware i dont need :/


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Mobo back from RMA.  They didn't give me a new one, but repaired the issue.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/DSCF0535.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/DSCF0536.jpg



Thanks for the updated pics man.  Those GT's were made for the Classified's.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Anyone catch the home made fan hooks?



Not until you pointed it out 

Rig looks awesome though


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Despite the fact that I payed ~100 extra to get a small computer, I'm back in the Rocketfish 




Everything's completely silent, so I'm still happy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Despite the fact that I payed ~100 extra to get a small computer, I'm back in the Rocketfish
> http://i48.tinypic.com/oscp40.jpg
> Everything's completely silent, so I'm still happy



PSU WTF?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you need a bigger case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> It's unimportant to a degree.  People come here to show off their rigs, even people who have next to nothing show off their cable management skills or how big the cola-can tower is next to their 20" LCD.  Whatever people have they show, but just like it's sort of impolite to tell someone how much a gift actually cost it's a bit off-setting to be told how much something cost them in this thread without having ever asked to know in the first place.



The only reason i posted that is to see WHY they were worth 500$? I def wouldnt pay 500$ for RAM i just think its funny that they are trying to sale them for that price


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 6, 2009)

Went from HD 5870 CF back to 8800GTS G92 due to major issues. And couldn't get 120Hz working fine on ATi drivers (works flawlessly on NVIDIA cards)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Wait... Are you sure the "after" picture will boot!? I don't see wires!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Job CP!




Come on, aren't you in the loop of the latest?  Bluetooth PSU's.  you didn't know about that heh?


Thanks dude.  I LOVE modular PSU's


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Come on, aren't you in the loop of the latest?  Bluetooth PSU's.  you didn't know about that heh?
> 
> 
> Thanks dude.  I LOVE modular PSU's



Dude, I thought I told ya... We still got a month before we can talk about that "future" tech! 



Yeah, I fell in love with my Corsair.. To bad, I need to get a "shorter" Modular psu... Everything needs to be short besides my cables to the front drives.. 


GC, now that's a sexy system! 


Binge: Next time.. Fry something so they will give you a new one! 

Glad its back.. TO bad it's Black and Red


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I thought I told ya... We still got a month before we can talk about that "future" tech!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, I'll go delete my post now   Why do you need a shorter PSU again?  Didn't catch that.



Oh and binge, that is indeed sweet, that board would look great for my current project build


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit, I'll go delete my post now   Why do you need a shorter PSU again?  Didn't catch that.









See how the PSU is on the case? Everything is close to the psu besides my front drives... So, everything needs to be short besides one thing.. Corsair doesn't make a short modular cable, and won't they said... So, Might grab a Silverstone since they do.. Mix and match.. You know?

Cry... Systems this right now


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I thought I told ya... We still got a month before we can talk about that "future" tech!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't quite understand.  All classy are black and red.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/DSCN2098.jpg
> 
> 
> See how the PSU is on the case? Everything is close to the psu besides my front drives... So, everything needs to be short besides one thing.. Corsair doesn't make a short modular cable, and won't they said... So, Might grab a Silverstone since they do.. Mix and match.. You know?
> ...



ahh, I see now bro, dammit that sucks man.  That build have came out soo nice to have to had taken it apart .   Silverstones are great PSU's man, I would say go for it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Binge said:


> I don't quite understand.  All classy are black and red.



I guess this is my last post before I go to bed.. lol.. 


Black/red, your set up.. Me, all ways black/blue set up.. lol.. Get it now!? don't like the color scheme.. 


BTW, it's only black/red till you Change it yourself. 



Chicken Patty said:


> ahh, I see now bro, dammit that sucks man.  That build have came out soo nice to have to had taken it apart .   Silverstones are great PSU's man, I would say go for it




I didn't like how it looked with the 790i fully cooled... It was a pain to work on the system... Not something to do in the middle of a build! lol.. Plus, couldn't pass up on Double D's selling of the P55 set ups he had!!! 

Now, I got the tools to finish the project the right way.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I guess this is my last post before I go to bed.. lol..
> 
> 
> Black/red, your set up.. Me, all ways black/blue set up.. lol.. Get it now!? don't like the color scheme..
> ...



I've had a fully cooled board before, it is indeed a pain.  That's why I'm air cooled now


----------



## revin (Dec 6, 2009)

Well got the new LG Blu-Ray SATA burner and Hitachi 1TB SATA added, so now I can get 3 IDE drives removed.

The VisionTek 4870 is a really nice card, but cant wait for the 5870 to get here next week! 

Also gotta say those SansAce 1101 fans Binge got me fixed up are really nice.

Got 1 on the top of the "ole Ninja, and it under volts just as badass as the Kaza 3000's [thanks man]

 Still gonna do some trials on placement, and even have 1 more of SansAce 1101 to install
Also turns out that 1 of my system fan headers must be limited, so the KAZA on the vid card is already undervolted, so I didnt have to make the other dual dial fan controller yet.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I guess this is my last post before I go to bed.. lol..
> 
> 
> Black/red, your set up.. Me, all ways black/blue set up.. lol.. Get it now!? don't like the color scheme..
> ...



Were i5 twins 

What case is that? I like how it has like nothing in it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Were i5 twins
> 
> What case is that? I like how it has like nothing in it.



 well, its in your system man! lol

here is my case

I've added 4 fan holes on the side panel for my rad to sit, switched around the front panel since I don't mind bending over to get to my drive (also makes my wiring shorter for sata), added wheels , going to add another fan (maybe two ) at the bottom to blow upward, and a custom box panel for my ECP panel.. I don't think I'll ever get rid of this board, It reminds me of my (now sneeky's) Blood Iron to much! .


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice setup CS I might post in here again soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Nice setup CS I might post in here again soon



TY man. 


Gotta post us some Hardware pron!!!




Chicken Patty said:


> I've had a fully cooled board before, it is indeed a pain.  That's why I'm air cooled now




Yeah, I don't mind the block only.. That's only because it's a easy move.. The whole board.. Way not worth it.. Plus, since I got the case done up the way it is, I think I use about 3f of tubing.. I almost was thinking of doing a duel 240 rad on the side panel.. would look sweet!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> well, its in your system man! lol
> 
> here is my case
> 
> I've added 4 fan holes on the side panel for my rad to sit, switched around the front panel since I don't mind bending over to get to my drive (also makes my wiring shorter for sata), added wheels , going to add another fan (maybe two ) at the bottom to blow upward, and a custom box panel for my ECP panel.. I don't think I'll ever get rid of this board, It reminds me of my (now sneeky's) Blood Iron to much! .



I like that case alot. I might actually have to get me one. And i pretty much screwed my board so i have a Gigabyte board on the way.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

you know the ftw board can be rma'ed right? they take the fact that double d gave it to us as a "gift".. I have everything set up for rma


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> TY man.
> 
> 
> Gotta post us some Hardware pron!!!
> ...



You just keep getting ideas don't you   that would be cool, but takes careful planning


----------



## DaveK (Dec 6, 2009)

I've lost the will to do cable management, after losing all my hard work when taking my stuff out of the case for the Dell PSU I just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You just keep getting ideas don't you   that would be cool, but takes careful planning



Roll.. I don't know if I'd even do that... My rad is good enough.. lolI just need to go and sell this pump and grab a 355 style one... I don't need the 655 since i'm just having abot 3f of tubing..

As for the idea.. I got tons! Can't wait to finish this so I can do my dad's system then tear apart my Cosmos!! That's going to be fun!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020419.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost the will to do cable management, after losing all my hard work when taking my stuff out of the case for the Dell PSU I just can't be bothered anymore.



A fanless DK? How is that working out?


----------



## DaveK (Dec 6, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> A fanless DK? How is that working out?



Temps increased around 5C compared to the fan on Silent (20dB) but my top fan wasn't plugged in 

EDIT: Ok I folded, did somecable management, will post pics later. Just have to add my cathodes now.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 6, 2009)

I spent some more time on cable management yesterday eve since I had to take some stuff out to sell anyways. This is about the best CM I'll ever achieve with this case. I've got my TV cable out and ready to hook up to the TV tuner I bought from Fits a week ago, unfortunately it still isn't here T_T

















Picked up a HP LaserJet P1006 for $90 at CompUSA yesterday  It was $180 at BB.







Here's my other setup, mainly for my mom's use and to listen to music in bed with.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020419.jpg



After:






Slight improvement.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I spent some more time on cable management yesterday eve since I had to take some stuff out to sell anyways. This is about the best CM I'll ever achieve with this case. I've got my TV cable out and ready to hook up to the TV tuner I bought from Fits a week ago, unfortunately it still isn't here T_T
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my other setup, mainly for my mom's use and to listen to music in bed with.



Very clean dude.

Wish my current machine was like that, unfortunately i don't have motherboard tray holes.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> After:
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020423.jpg
> 
> Slight improvement.



What odd cable management, the cpu power pin out/in through the PCI brackets. No worries, if it works the way you want it too then your golden.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020419.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost the will to do cable management, after losing all my hard work when taking my stuff out of the case for the Dell PSU I just can't be bothered anymore.



Bro, it's really hard without cable management holes.  I had the 900 and what I did was cut some holes myself.  Not hard to do at all.  Helps like you have no idea.



Cold Storm said:


> Roll.. I don't know if I'd even do that... My rad is good enough.. lolI just need to go and sell this pump and grab a 355 style one... I don't need the 655 since i'm just having abot 3f of tubing..
> 
> As for the idea.. I got tons! Can't wait to finish this so I can do my dad's system then tear apart my Cosmos!! That's going to be fun!



Yeah I wouldn't get rid of your rad bro.  A more simpler water loop and you're good to go   BTW, I love how the 355's look with aftermarket tops, badass 



Soylent Joe said:


> I spent some more time on cable management yesterday eve since I had to take some stuff out to sell anyways. This is about the best CM I'll ever achieve with this case. I've got my TV cable out and ready to hook up to the TV tuner I bought from Fits a week ago, unfortunately it still isn't here T_T
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6207/fatman1.jpg
> 
> ...



Bro, that's one clean setup/room.    Beautiful case and cable management as well!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> you know the ftw board can be rma'ed right? they take the fact that double d gave it to us as a "gift".. I have everything set up for rma



Unfortunately i didnt register right away and i think its to late.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 7, 2009)

Fail :shadedshu It's most definitely too late by now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, had to reg before 11/17..


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2009)

Well oh well. In the burning barrell it goes


----------



## Duxx (Dec 7, 2009)

You asked for a full shot CP, you got it! hah

Cut windows our, and applied some plexiglass, drilled a 120mm hole in the bottom of case for PSU(didn't want it upside down), cut two more holes in the case for cables from PSU, also cut a hole in the top of the case below the panel for all the usb/reset/power buttons.  Think thats all i touched with the case, gotta take a pic of the front too, installed some switches for the cathodes   I never got around to sleaving the stupid cable from my pump... ughhh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Dec 7, 2009)

the one of the best shots i ever seen. i like those funs the tubes. keep up mate 


Duxx said:


> Aight guys,  last time i posted in here was like 6 months ago when I had no motherboard.  After a complete overhaul, new rig, and water cooling
> 
> I behold my baby!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_3249.jpg


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 7, 2009)

Duxx said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091207/IMG_3273smaller.jpg
> 
> You asked for a full shot CP, you got it! hah
> 
> Cut windows our, and applied some plexiglass, drilled a 120mm hole in the bottom of case for PSU(didn't want it upside down), cut two more holes in the case for cables from PSU, also cut a hole in the top of the case below the panel for all the usb/reset/power buttons.  Think thats all i touched with the case, gotta take a pic of the front too, installed some switches for the cathodes   I never got around to sleaving the stupid cable from my pump... ughhh.



You did pretty much everything i did cept i didnt mess with the sidepanel. I was, but figured since i never keep it on why bother.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 7, 2009)

didnt want to make a new thead just for this but anyway

heres what im planning to get soon, price is too much atm, ill wait for the 5870 and the i7 to go down abit. how does this rig sound?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> didnt want to make a new thead just for this but anyway
> 
> heres what im planning to get soon, price is too much atm, ill wait for the 5870 and the i7 to go down abit. how does this rig sound?
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/715/captureda.png



Bro, that's going to be one nice build man.  WOW


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> didnt want to make a new thead just for this but anyway
> 
> heres what im planning to get soon, price is too much atm, ill wait for the 5870 and the i7 to go down abit. how does this rig sound?
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/715/captureda.png



Personal preference, but for the money id get some 2000 G.Skill ripjaws. SHould be the same or cheaper than those dominators.  Other than that, its gonna pwn. Also, if you have no need for HT id suggest getting the i5 750 instead.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 8, 2009)

figured i'd throw some pics of the mess up, perhaps i'll clean up in a bit and take better pics, other than the fan zip tied to the tube to cool the chipset, any pointers would be nice.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 8, 2009)

lol, I have that same monitor. (The Westinghouse.) You will be glad to know it is HDCP compatible.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 8, 2009)

as i am aware, but i don't get it, it's got no hdmi port, it's at 1650x1080 or whatever, my new samsung(newegg bf special) is at 1920x1080.. do i need to enable anything else, they both look frigon incredbible, i'm also gonna clean up a bit and take some better pictures here in a sec.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 8, 2009)

anyway i can get 1680x1050 hdcp or is that not in the range?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

exodus, that looks good man, love the pump setup


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2009)

Well i think i got everybody stable again. Maybe.

Few changes happend, wonder if anybody will notice exactly what i did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

back to air cooling? How come dude?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2009)

Phase totaly screwed my board and im sick of water cooling. My 280 crapped out on me so i decided to try a trusty older Nvidia card. So much for that, drivers kept crashing still even on a new Windows install. Ok, so i fixed a 4850 and im now doing ATI for the first time since my epic fail try with crossfire 4870s.

My True keeps my 750 cool at 4ghz and still plays my new fav game, Dragon Age Origins. Not only that, but with all the water nonsense outa my case it really looks nice and roomy again. Gives me plenty enough room for my 5870 ill be getting. (Waiting on vacation check to come in)

Not only that, with this setup i can finally go to LANs again.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> exodus, that looks good man, love the pump setup



thanx man, i appreciate it, i got some changes in store when my 965 comes in, i got a gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h for it and hopefully i'll be grabbin a couple amd cards over the next couple months but for now it's working out all right.. wish i could've hit 4 though that's for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Phase totaly screwed my board and im sick of water cooling. My 280 crapped out on me so i decided to try a trusty older Nvidia card. So much for that, drivers kept crashing still even on a new Windows install. Ok, so i fixed a 4850 and im now doing ATI for the first time since my epic fail try with crossfire 4870s.
> 
> My True keeps my 750 cool at 4ghz and still plays my new fav game, Dragon Age Origins. Not only that, but with all the water nonsense outa my case it really looks nice and roomy again. Gives me plenty enough room for my 5870 ill be getting. (Waiting on vacation check to come in)
> 
> Not only that, with this setup i can finally go to LANs again.



Yeah man I imagine.  I had water cooling bro and it was a pain.  Not that I wouldn't get it again.  But nowadays there are such good air coolers, that it just simply doesn't justify the cost anymore.  The day you want a bit better performance grab a Mega or the new Noctua and you're set.  However, the lapped TRUE's perform very close to them.



exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx man, i appreciate it, i got some changes in store when my 965 comes in, i got a gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h for it and hopefully i'll be grabbin a couple amd cards over the next couple months but for now it's working out all right.. wish i could've hit 4 though that's for sure.



You'll get there bro, just be patient.  Can't wait for your new hardware to come in, it's so exciting


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 8, 2009)

I've only done 2 lans on water, and it went well, but I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I've only done 2 lans on water, and it went well, but I won't be doing it again.



Depends on the water setup you have.  If you can get a setup that is completely internal, meaning all components are mounted inside the case, then that is not a problem since you carry the case as a whole.  But for peeps with Monster rads, sometimes you just can't fit it in a case


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Depends on the water setup you have.  If you can get a setup that is completely internal, meaning all components are mounted inside the case, then that is not a problem since you carry the case as a whole.  But for peeps with Monster rads, sometimes you just can't fit it in a case



My setup was all internal, but it was a hassle to keep it upright in the car, especially when you're trying to fit three people + a weekends worth of LAN gear in a Toyota Yaris


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Heres my day to day PC atm, after i'm done overclocking my i7 system i'll probably put it in there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> My setup was all internal, but it was a hassle to keep it upright in the car, especially when you're trying to fit three people + a weekends worth of LAN gear in a Toyota Yaris



yikes, that must've been a nice little challenge 



fatguy1992 said:


> Heres my day to day PC atm, after i'm done overclocking my i7 system i'll probably put it in there.
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1686/bild1029.jpg



Antec 1200 correct?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 8, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> didnt want to make a new thead just for this but anyway
> 
> heres what im planning to get soon, price is too much atm, ill wait for the 5870 and the i7 to go down abit. how does this rig sound?
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/715/captureda.png



I never really liked the price on overclockers, really expensive and services is poor

check how much you save if you buy from scan if you have free next day delivery


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man I imagine.  I had water cooling bro and it was a pain.  Not that I wouldn't get it again.  But nowadays there are such good air coolers, that it just simply doesn't justify the cost anymore.  The day you want a bit better performance grab a Mega or the new Noctua and you're set.  However, the lapped TRUE's perform very close to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get there bro, just be patient.  Can't wait for your new hardware to come in, it's so exciting



I never had a problem going to LANs with water. It was the phase that was a pain in the ass. First it took half my desk and theres no way i would take it to a LAN. I got rid of water cause i just didnt want to mess with it anymore. Air cooling is so much easier to take stuff apart and change parts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Amen to that Cory


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Air is great...  but, if you can simplify the loop like I did with the Pennacle case. Water can be the same way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Agreed but working on it is never as easy as on air.   However water can be very simple and low maintenence.   AIR is just extremely simple.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah... Air's all ways easy... but not as fun!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah... Air's all ways easy... but not as fun!



If that's the case, water is not as fun as LN2


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If that's the case, water is not as fun as LN2



But, water is less Problematic then Ln2


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Waters something worth doing, but long term I don't like so many mechanical parts in control of my cooling.  It's just an initial fear I have from the time my pump randomly caught fire due to bad internal wiring (happened in 2008).  Being out of the house at the time and when I came back I cried.  I cried hard.  The damage that can cause is catastrophic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> But, water is less Problematic then Ln2



But not as fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> But not as fun



depending on the price.. lol


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> But not as fun



I'd rather not get a gigantic headache and use chilled water or phase change.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I know binge, I agree.  I'm just messing with CS


----------



## Binge (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I know binge, I agree.  I'm just messing with CS



Mess with him all you like!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2009)

TBH with you guys, i dont think i will ever try Water or LN2, as ive seen several train wrecks occur with peoples machines. I did come to a conclusion during the winter the windows open the cold air keeps the CPU, motherboard and video card extremely cool, Im thinking myself running a Mini AC system.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 9, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> figured i'd throw some pics of the mess up, perhaps i'll clean up in a bit and take better pics, other than the fan zip tied to the tube to cool the chipset, any pointers would be nice.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/100_1182831.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/100_1190.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091208/100_1191.jpg



Levitating PSU


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Levitating PSU



I was also thinking about doing that, cable managemente will be better, though i think my HX1000 will bent that plate, so i might need supporters


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2009)

If i would have spent the like 24 bucks to get some quick disconnects i would have loved water cooling but i was to cheap. Instead i went with phase. Let me tell you, insulating is a MUST and you better had make it good. Which i did, thing is, idk how my 2 ram slots died. I know somebody who has been on phase 24/7 for over 2 years on the same hardware so i know its possible. Phase is also alot easier than water because its simple to take apart and whatnot. But if your not careful it can seriously damage some parts without you even knowing it. 

I like air because you cant really go wrong with it and its alot easier to work around than water.

As for the PSU all he did was turn the plate upside down and screwed in his PSU. I thought of doing that but was also afraid my PSU would bend the plate.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 9, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> But, water is less Problematic then Ln2



Actually the time spent prepping the system for LN2 would be same or less then the time spent setting up WC.  Phase beats everything overall, hit a switch and off it goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

If water is done right the first time it's very reliable.   Quick disconnects are a must.   Compression fittings seal the best with the nasty looks of clamps.  I will use water again, but for now air is doing a great job, better actually.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Actually the time spent prepping the system for LN2 would be same or less then the time spent setting up WC.  Phase beats everything overall, hit a switch and off it goes.



I'm not talking via time.. I'm talking more of the "long run"..

 A water loop you test right out of the case, or without the system in there.. If leak, you can fix... Once fixed.. your good to go until something goes wrong.

LN2/phase you gotta worry about if you prep right in order not to "kill" the system while trying to do so.. 

Air would be the best via "problematic" but to me, I haven't been bit in the behind with water yet.. lol

Your right on the aspects of time.. I'm just not talking about aspect.. I'm more on whats going to be down the road..


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 9, 2009)

I see, well IMO LN2 and dice don't even count as anything that can run for a day to day setup.  

Phase can be used, I wouldn't recommend using cascade phase, but single stage phase is fine for day to day usage.  Just get one with a smaller 1/3hp compressor and tune it for high heat load.  A water chiller is enough good sub room temp cooling method.  But then you have the problems of water cooling + phase change problems.  Not hard to insulate everything up once you'v done it once or twice.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I see, well IMO LN2 and dice don't even count as anything that can run for a day to day setup.
> 
> Phase can be used, I wouldn't recommend using cascade phase, but single stage phase is fine for day to day usage.  Just get one with a smaller 1/3hp compressor and tune it for high heat load.  A water chiller is enough good sub room temp cooling method.  But then you have the problems of water cooling + phase change problems.  Not hard to insulate everything up once you'v done it once or twice.


Yea i find phase to be the best cooling solution after air where not having troubles are concerned. I went back to air because i have no way of bolting phase to my case and i attend LANs alot. 

Only down draw with phase is you have to be brave enough to take that chance.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I see, well IMO LN2 and dice don't even count as anything that can run for a day to day setup.
> 
> Phase can be used, I wouldn't recommend using cascade phase, but single stage phase is fine for day to day usage.  Just get one with a smaller 1/3hp compressor and tune it for high heat load.  A water chiller is enough good sub room temp cooling method.  But then you have the problems of water cooling + phase change problems.  Not hard to insulate everything up once you'v done it once or twice.



If you got the money.. Maybe LN2/DICE would be in the budget.. But, if you had that $$$, I'd suggest spending it on one thing via computers.. Powerbill for Folding/crunching.. But, that's myself.

I'm with you on phase.

PP I bet MM can say you got the "balls"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2009)

ATM my rig is dead. Need a new mobo and PSU  there goes the idea of a Phenom II


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Levitating PSU



lol, yeah easier then cutting wholes in the case, i just flipped the psu bracket upside down and screwed it back in, plugged the psu in through the normal 4 hols and wala fan on the bottom with room to get air and now drilling..


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 9, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I never had a problem going to LANs with water. It was the phase that was a pain in the ass. First it took half my desk and theres no way i would take it to a LAN. I got rid of water cause i just didnt want to mess with it anymore. Air cooling is so much easier to take stuff apart and change parts.



You guys and your fancy air coolers talking about how great air is after I spend a few hundred on water...  And have this break...  First break on 5/8"







2nd break on 1/2 " 






Moral of story is, don't use plastic barbs and if you water cool, you better have shiz that's going to last a while because tearing this system apart two times since initial water cooling install is all I will bear.  If this thing drips again, some stuff's going on the fs forum.


----------



## nascasho (Dec 9, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Levitating PSU












Win win.


----------



## kylzer (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2009)

nascasho said:


> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1156.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1157.JPG
> 
> Win win.



That is absolutley beautiful


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2009)

Damnit now i have to do it.

Well my PSU dosent want to go straight.


----------



## musek (Dec 9, 2009)

Put some support brackets under it maybe?


----------



## nascasho (Dec 9, 2009)

Remove the little rubber bumpers and mount the PSU ont he the Water cooling platform that comes with the case. It's the perfect height and what I used.

In case you don't know what it is, it's this:






Good luck.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> You guys and your fancy air coolers talking about how great air is after I spend a few hundred on water...  And have this break...  First break on 5/8"
> 
> http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa285/TemperVale/Picture001.jpg
> 
> ...



ever had the niagara falls in your rig? try to imagine, how much i peed myself, in the moment i heard: "KA-SLOSH!"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

It just came right off?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2009)

nascasho said:


> Remove the little rubber bumpers and mount the PSU ont he the Water cooling platform that comes with the case. It's the perfect height and what I used.
> 
> In case you don't know what it is, it's this:
> 
> ...



Unfortunately i dont know where mine is


----------



## douglatins (Dec 9, 2009)

nascasho said:


> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1156.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1157.JPG
> 
> Win win.



Truly masterful, though i can see there you dont care for the blue hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 9, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Unfortunately i dont know where mine is



I know where it's at PP.. in the Pile you have with everything else..  Any way to buy that piece on line?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2009)

I wish it where but its not


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 10, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ever had the niagara falls in your rig? try to imagine, how much i peed myself, in the moment i heard: "KA-SLOSH!"



No, no niagra yet.  Both times I was fortunate to at the keyboard when I heard air in the loop.  Never heard air before, maybe it's a rogue water bubble?

It's getting louder, wtf...  Better turn it off.

There's water on the bottom of my case. *reaches around inside reservoir, hand returns with snapped plastic barb*

So I buy enough 1/2" to redo the smaller stuff, bought two new barbs, forgot there were still two 1/2" ones that hadn't cracked.  I thought, maybe they'll hold out.   

First one snapped where I clamped it in, 2nd one snapped where it screws into res on the threaded side.  

No fried gear yet, I can be at least thankful for that.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 11, 2009)

It's just not the same when you can see the cathode :S






Think I'll just push the drive cages forward an inch or so and get some tape or something to keep it back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

that's a bright cathode!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 11, 2009)

that is a bright cathode! what kind is that! my M59 case has a Smoke colored glass side panel and my blue cathode really dont shine that well BUT with one of those it would be SWEET!! i need one POST model number!


----------



## DaveK (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought maybe it was just my camera, but I took a picture with the flash on and it's still bright lol.








brandonwh64 said:


> that is a bright cathode! what kind is that! my M59 case has a Smoke colored glass side panel and my blue cathode really dont shine that well BUT with one of those it would be SWEET!! i need one POST model number!



They're Lamptron and rated at 29,000 cd/m2. The Lamptron site doesn't have any model number but here's where I bought them from: Click


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that's a bright cathode!



Don't walk toward the light CP! It's a trap!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Don't walk toward the light CP! It's a trap!!!



  oh noes!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

dam that cant be good on the eyes!
pure uv.... id stay away from that unless you like looking into the flash from a mig welder and going blind.
That's what it's equivalent to I bet :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

Had to clean out the HAF922 my girlfriend uses, so I decided to house her rig in something else....











What is really funny is this chassis has solid doors, and I still had to be sure the wires are tidy and tied out of the way...not sure if its OCD or I'm just picky about such things. Oh and I need to order a SATA optical drive, that ribbon just dont cut it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Lian Li correct?  That looks stunning dude


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

yes sir, the PC-X1000 to be more specific.

Thanks bro Also I swapped out the front view image. Can see more without the GPU support bar in


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 12, 2009)

do you ever worry about that thing falling over?  

gorgeous case btw.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> do you ever worry about that thing falling over?



Actually once its full of parts its pretty weighty. It sits on the floor next to her desk, so I'm not too worried about it going anywhere.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir, the PC-X1000 to be more specific.
> 
> Thanks bro Also I swapped out the front view image. Can see more without the GPU support bar in



it's a thing of beauty bro!


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2009)

nascasho said:


> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1156.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1157.JPG
> 
> Win win.



Dude can you elaborate how did you do that? I tried but wasnt successful, Did you remove the rubber holders? Was the support facing up or down, etc. Oh no i get it... Should have read the full post hehe


----------



## douglatins (Dec 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Had to clean out the HAF922 my girlfriend uses, so I decided to house her rig in something else....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/DSC01068.jpg
> 
> ...



Your girlfriend pc? that one? A megashadow, a 285 a x1000, wtf are you/she thinking/doing


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Had to clean out the HAF922 my girlfriend uses, so I decided to house her rig in something else....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091211/DSC01068.jpg
> 
> ...


Thats a weird looking case man but I love it!!!
3 120mm fans in and 2 out..... the static pressure must be awesome!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Your girlfriend pc? that one? A megashadow, a 285 a x1000, wtf are you/she thinking/doing



I asked her out of like 2 or 3 which one she wanted, she picked the Lian li. What can I say she has learned good taste in PC parts Also I was thinking I wanted to have the Lian Li, but I am still not ready to get rid of my Obsidian, so now I can have both



fullinfusion said:


> Thats a weird looking case man but I love it!!!
> 3 120mm fans in and 2 out..... the static pressure must be awesome!!!!



Airflow is awesome so far. I just rebooted the PC and cleared the CMOS. So I havent had a chance yet to re-clock it to see how well it does yet. We shall see soon enough though I think.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 12, 2009)

i gotta say... the photos and cable management are top knotch... do you have a studio set up?  The background looks professional.

its either that or you have one very barren and bright white corner in your house.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i gotta say... the photos and cable management are top knotch... do you have a studio set up?  The background looks professional.



Thanks....sort of, its really just white canvas over a card table and on the wall in a hanging fashion. I'll say semi-pro


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I asked her out of like 2 or 3 which one she wanted, she picked the Lian li. What can I say she has learned good taste in PC parts Also I was thinking I wanted to have the Lian Li, but I am still not ready to get rid of my Obsidian, so now I can have both
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow is awesome so far. I just rebooted the PC and cleared the CMOS. So I havent had a chance yet to re-clock it to see how well it does yet. We shall see soon enough though I think.


Give me 1st dibs on the Obsidian if ya sell it SP Plllllllllllease


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

Im sure there were a few in front of you, but I know Binge is out now...lol. He already owns one now. To be fair, when or if I do, it will just appear here, as I like helping TPU get what they want


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 12, 2009)

I really like the way the airflow is laid out in that Lian Li; a fan for the HDD's at the bottom, one in the middle for your video cards and one for your CPU cooler. I've seen it with the sides on before, it's one sexy box.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2009)

Sides on she is pretty plain Jane... only a power and HDD LED in the front. I can just see the white LED's if the Xigmatek fan I through on the Mega through the front grill work. Thats it for flash, just a ton of sexy black brushed aluminum


----------



## revin (Dec 12, 2009)

Got my last uppie installed, the 5870-XXX,and the LG Blu-Ray burner so i'm set for quiet some time now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

Sneeky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn... She has a case bigger then yours now!  

It's a thing of beauty. SO beautiful!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2009)

here is the rig i am using ATM It is a P4 661@3.7ghz and 2 8800GT in SLI all on a cheap ECS 915


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

I just moved my C2D rig from my tech station to a spare case I had, the LED's on the Tracers were making me have seizures


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just moved my C2D rig from my tech station to a spare case I had, the LED's on the Tracers were making me have seizures



haha what you dont do in the name of science


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha what you dont do in the name of science



Just imagine this reflecting all over your room at night, it was crazy trust me!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehtx9rA0D8A&feature=related


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2009)

God I miss my tracers.. lol. one of the best kits I ever had!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> God I miss my tracers.. lol. one of the best kits I ever had!



i've been through a few of them already, but the old kit died while resting, I wasn't even using them, they just didn't work ever again.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, thats ridiculous. I think Corsairs old 3200PRO's where better. THe lights would just stay on and fill up from ram usage.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just imagine this reflecting all over your room at night, it was crazy trust me!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehtx9rA0D8A&feature=related



the design is barely beatable


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3h8yN9Xz1w&feature=related

Not quite as annoying.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 12, 2009)

DaveK said:


> It's just not the same when you can see the cathode :S
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1020504.jpg
> 
> Think I'll just push the drive cages forward an inch or so and get some tape or something to keep it back.



Works alot better when you can't see the cathode 






Just need to put the drive covers back on the front lol


----------



## DreamSeller (Dec 12, 2009)

nascasho said:


> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1156.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/HD5870/HPIM1157.JPG
> 
> Win win.



very neat


----------



## Onderon (Dec 13, 2009)

wiii im turning 21 today and my friends got me a coolermaster H50 as a present im very happy gonna post some pics later gonna get some sleep its 4:40 am, ehehe I already installed it. did a quick intel burn test and im really happy, also gonna get a coolermaster 690 next week, a shipment got here to venezuela and gonna buy one ^^ (almost 200$ the case at exchange rate but its well worth it, and dont have the money to buy a thermaltake armor thats almost 900$ at exchange rate)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

Onderon said:


> wiii im turning 21 today and my friends got me a coolermaster H50 as a present im very happy gonna post some pics later gonna get some sleep its 4:40 am, ehehe I already installed it. did a quick intel burn test and im really happy, also gonna get a coolermaster 690 next week, a shipment got here to venezuela and gonna buy one ^^ (almost 200$ the case at exchange rate but its well worth it, and dont have the money to buy a thermaltake armor thats almost 900$ at exchange rate)



We'll be waiting for the pics, hasta mañana, feliz cumpleaño


----------



## musek (Dec 13, 2009)

Onderon said:


> wiii im turning 21 today and my friends got me a coolermaster H50 as a present im very happy gonna post some pics later gonna get some sleep its 4:40 am, ehehe I already installed it. did a quick intel burn test and im really happy, also gonna get a coolermaster 690 next week, a shipment got here to venezuela and gonna buy one ^^ (almost 200$ the case at exchange rate but its well worth it, and dont have the money to buy a thermaltake armor thats almost 900$ at exchange rate)




Happy birthday mate!  
Have fun with H50!


----------



## mAfia_boy (Dec 13, 2009)

this is my newest rig ive made this year.....






By marky69, shot with VLUU L200  / Samsung L200 at 2009-12-13




By marky69, shot with VLUU L200  / Samsung L200 at 2009-12-13


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is mine till I figure out what color I want to paint it.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 13, 2009)

jlewis02 said:


> Here is mine till I figure out what color I want to paint it.
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/Computer Pix/003-15.jpg



very neat an clean like it man


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2009)

jlewis02 said:


> Here is mine till I figure out what color I want to paint it.
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/Computer Pix/003-15.jpg



I really like the look of that case


----------



## theorw (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is my haf!
I ll post it @the gallery when i add my 2nd 5770!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

My pc is in a old MSI full tower at the moment

Just whilst I finish up on the sunbeam, which just got painted today, high gloss black paint heh, designed for cars but what the hell, looks amazing like a lacquer where it dried smooth.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is My PC ATM:







It needs some cleaning and some new tubing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> This is My PC ATM:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/102_1319.jpg
> 
> ...



where is your 3rd 275?


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

@mlee

nice, is that the obsidian case? when i l/c my 280's im gonna need a bigger case, and i been drooling over the obsidian.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 13, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> where is your 3rd 275?



went back to Microcenter today.  Was at the 30 day 100% refund, no questions asked.  Figured I'd get 100% value for it now rather than try to sell it used in 4 months(aka GTX 300's)

time to change the system specs 



d3fct said:


> @mlee
> 
> nice, is that the obsidian case? when i l/c my 280's im gonna need a bigger case, and i been drooling over the obsidian.



Yup the Obisidian does it all.  Full 120.3 up top with room below for another 120.2, heck even a 140.1 on the rear if your crazy enough.  It was well worth the $230 I paid at Microcenter a few months ago.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm. yes it does look smaller than i thought it would be. im planning on running 4 seperate loops. doesnt look to have enough 5.25 bays for what i had planned. i hate to buy a nice case like that and cut it up as soon as i open it. i may have to revise my loops, and put the 2 gpus on one loop. somehow i need to mount 3 360 rads, and a dual bay thermaltake 120 pump/res/rad. and find room for pumps resevoirs and tubing, lol. maybe i should just get the obsidian for my system and use this thermaltake to house all my l/c components.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn dude, 3 360 rads internally?  can it be done with an 'over the counter' case?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just huge one huge res for all of them, get 1 or 2 bitching pumps and do some intelligent splitting and you can save a lot of space


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

lmao, right now i only have 2 of them on a loop, one on a rad box and one with a homemade mount on the side.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well you get round to doing it do a P-log, I'd love to help/watch it get done


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2009)

Threw in my new PSU, put some Scythe 88cfm Slipstream fans on the radiator (they are awesome) and I've got my gnome slave tending my overclockings.

With flash:




That 238 number in the lower right of the picture is how much watts my system uses at idle. Not too shabby for overclocked with two 5850's.  In the upper left of the picture there is snow out the window. Too much for my liking.


without:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2009)

mlee & erocker

Your rigs are amazing!


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

yes, very nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

man, why is my whorerig so shabby? damn thermaltake shark


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> man, why is my whorerig so shabby? damn thermaltake shark



I haven't seen your rig lately but last time i saw it i didn't think it looked bad. When i get my new board/PSU/CPU  i will have to post some pics of mine


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

lets see the new sli rig


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I haven't seen your rig lately but last time i saw it i didn't think it looked bad. When i get my new board/PSU/CPU  i will have to post some pics of mine



my rig isnt too cool. its top is totally scratched, thru the metal box. buddys spilled liquids against its front several time. the front led ist long dead, but i can rewire it if i like to.
i can see nearly no interior if my case, due to the damn mesh, i wanted, because it can breathe better. sadly, its nearly as loud, as no case 

i might need a professional paintjob. anodizing or powdercoating would also be cool... but expensive:shadedshu

EDIT: i also got a new sli to show... may ready the camera the days... doenst look to special. just like its ever been there ;-)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my rig isnt too cool. its top is totally scratched, thru the metal box. buddys spilled liquids against its front several time. the front led ist long dead, but i can rewire it if i like to.
> i can see nearly no interior if my case, due to the damn mesh, i wanted, because it can breathe better. sadly, its nearly as loud, as no case
> 
> i might need a professional paintjob. anodizing or powdercoating would also be cool... but expensive:shadedshu
> ...


I think it is time to get a new case bro.. Also i want to see the SLI 


d3fct said:


> lets see the new sli rig



You will see the SLI rig when it is running again..Unless your talking about the P4  i already posted pics of that not long ago.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

the prettiest lookin rig doesnt always win @ velvet. @ pos no i musta missed that bro been following your progress thru the sli hack thread.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think it is time to get a new case bro.. Also i want to see the SLI
> 
> 
> You will see the SLI rig when it is running again..Unless your talking about the P4  i already posted pics of that not long ago.



that would somehow feel like im a traitor. no i cant do that so simple... this rig has lived worse times with me, and i cant simply... exchange it for another
you will see the sli, but the bottom card needs the accelero, i just dont know, how to stick on non glueing ramsinks... i need a cheap and reversible method, to mount the spreader to the ram and the mosfets




d3fct said:


> the prettiest lookin rig doesnt always win @ velvet. @ pos no i musta missed that bro been following your progress thru the sli hack thread.



i just can peen around, regarding my unbeatable rad size 
phenom 2 nearly passive, oced? possible. ;-)


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just dont know, how to stick on non glueing ramsinks... i need a cheap and reversible method, to mount the spreader to the ram and the mosfets



zipties work wonders my friend, last sinks i put on i used as5 thermal adhesive. thats deff not removable, lol.


edit: i do believe you can get sinks alluminaum maybe copper with thermalpads 2 way sticky tape type deal, thats not perm. easily removable with solvents, or just pulling them off.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 13, 2009)

d3fct said:


> zipties work wonders my friend, last sinks i put on i used as5 thermal adhesive. thats deff not removable, lol.



i believe i need a picture, to fit that into my imagination
i thought, normal, medium strong liquid glue, and mx2 mixed might do the job?


----------



## d3fct (Dec 13, 2009)

if u want perm arctic silver adhesive is what u want, not glue. this has the thermal properties of tim and is an adhesive. ive used this on a few video card mods, with copper sinks on
link


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

d3fct said:


> if u want perm arctic silver adhesive is what u want, not glue. this has the thermal properties of tim and is an adhesive. ive used this on a few video card mods, with copper sinks on
> link



no, i know that stuff, but its sadly TOO strong

i need something that wont come off, until i rip it off, with a little force, but not much.
no ghetto trick in your purse?


----------



## d3fct (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, zip ties are the ultimate ghetto trick.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

d3fct said:


> lol, zip ties are the ultimate ghetto trick.



pics or it didnt happen?

i cant imagine how you should do that


----------



## d3fct (Dec 14, 2009)

i dont have pics of some of my mods , but i had a few gpu's with intel hsf and zipties holdin that bitch on there, lol.back in 7 series and 6 series days.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i dont have pics of some of my mods , but i had a few gpu's with intel hsf and zipties holdin that bitch on there, lol.back in 7 series and 6 series days.



is your nickname "diebreaker"?

but thats cool, i never thought about stock hsf... the ones from intel are deadly flat, so your mod probably achieved some nice temperatures,eh?


----------



## d3fct (Dec 14, 2009)

no d3fct all the way. yeah worked real good the fansand the sink on the gpus that day were tiny, cpu hsf even stock was a huge upgrade, gotta love ati tool. back then was the best for oc'ng.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

d3fct said:


> the prettiest lookin rig doesnt always win @ velvet. @ pos no i musta missed that bro been following your progress thru the sli hack thread.



here you go then bro 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1672631&postcount=5363


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 14, 2009)

Might as well post this here as it relates to my PC ATM.







Big difference. I decided to get rid of my RAID 0 setup since my array got screwed and I ended up having to reinstall Win7 and lose all my stuff. I'm probably going to trade my second 640 for a 1TB Green for storage.

Basically, the pic is to represent that I got fookin prawned.


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got done installing 7 home premium on my Asus 900HA eeePC. It was incredibly simple to do from a USB drive. The APK drivers from Asus for XP worked fine, got the graphics drivers for the M945 from intel and Windows Update took care of the rest.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

d3fct said:


> no d3fct all the way. yeah worked real good the fansand the sink on the gpus that day were tiny, cpu hsf even stock was a huge upgrade, gotta love ati tool. back then was the best for oc'ng.



i used it too...even on 3870 i loved the furbox
sadly, its not really useable anymore...
and i dont like furmark, it stresses the cards in a unrealistic amount. blew me psu once with it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i believe i need a picture, to fit that into my imagination
> i thought, normal, medium strong liquid glue, and mx2 mixed might do the job?



i put some TIM on the chips and put a tiny drop (very thin can hardly see it) of super glue on the corners of the chips and that has yet to fail me. it is easily removable if your careful


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i put some TIM on the chips and put a tiny drop (very thin can hardly see it) of super glue on the corners of the chips and that has yet to fail me. it is easily removable if your careful



hey... the egg of columbus!
you even mentioned it once, and i always wanted to try it out, but forgot.
do you believe, the stock aluminum sinks of the accelero twin turbo are enough?
what spreader shall i use for the FET´s?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just got done installing 7 home premium on my Asus 900HA eeePC. It was incredibly simple to do from a USB drive. The APK drivers from Asus for XP worked fine, got the graphics drivers for the M945 from intel and Windows Update took care of the rest.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1780.jpg



where did you get those awsome looking fans, i apologize for wanting to copy you on that, but... i want to copy, where can i get them?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey... the egg of columbus!
> you even mentioned it once, and i always wanted to try it out, but forgot.
> do you believe, the stock aluminum sinks of the accelero twin turbo are enough?
> what spreader shall i use for the FET´s?



i used teh stock ones from the battle axe and they have been fine. Each one covers 3 mosfets/fet's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i used teh stock ones from the battle axe and they have been fine. Each one covers 3 mosfets/fet's



you mean like this?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you mean like this?
> http://rogueprocess.net/web_parts/page_images/articles/accelero/8800GT-card.jpg



yes about like that but the ones i am using are about half as tall and works great


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i put some TIM on the chips and put a tiny drop (very thin can hardly see it) of super glue on the corners of the chips and that has yet to fail me. it is easily removable if your careful



Same with mixing AS5 with AS Epoxy to get a 50/50 compound out of it, that's what I did with a Dell Inspiron 9100/ XPS Gen 1 which had a Radeon 9800 256. I used that stuff on Tweakmonster Ramsinks on the VRam. I used stacked Akasa Shinetsu pads on the VPU since the heatsink had a big gap, it worked so well that I got a overclock of 459/416 from stock of 350/300.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes about like that but the ones i am using are about half as tall and works great



they fit perfectly, i used them on my 9600gt
i just searched them, and found 8 ramsinks and 3 fetsinks... should work,eh?
is the bfg reference?
how much more mhz brought the battleaxe to you in comparance to the stock cooler?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> they fit perfectly, i used them on my 9600gt
> i just searched them, and found 8 ramsinks and 3 fetsinks... should work,eh?
> is the bfg reference?
> how much more mhz brought the battleaxe to you in compatance to the stock cooler?



yes it should work.. It is reference. I went from 630/1715 (c/s) to 630/1800 folding stable and alot lower temps


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 14, 2009)

Yall mean like this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yall mean like this?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0736.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0737.jpg



LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yall mean like this?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0736.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0737.jpg



and like this


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Yall mean like this?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0736.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/Cars and PCs/100_0737.jpg



i dont see the cable ties somehow 

EDIT: pos.... i can hear the silicone cracking,like sand between 2 stones


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont see the cable ties somehow



I think his is glued on. Mine posted above your post is glued and has cable ties holding it on  voltmodded to 1.5v it ran ~50c running ATI tool (the fury cube)

EDIT:the heatsink wasn't all that heavy you can see it doesn't even make the board bend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think his is glued on. Mine posted above your post is glued and has cable ties holding it on  voltmodded to 1.3v it ran ~50c running ATI tool (the fury cube)



i always would fear, to damage the card during such an operation. 

how old do you were, when you performed this?

EDIT: impressive work... i bet it gave you hell of an OC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i always would fear, to damage the card during such an operation.
> 
> how old do you were, when you performed this?
> 
> EDIT: impressive work... i bet it gave you hell of an OC



i was 14 about to turn 15 It idled at 30c loaded at 46c overclocked it to 700mhz core 1000mhz mem. That is a 7900GS with 1.5v on core and 2.27v on mem


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

ASUS Top 4850's   Got these from themailman


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was 14 about to turn 15 It idled at 30c loaded at 46c overclocked it to 700mhz core 1000mhz mem. That is a 7900GS with 1.5v on core and 2.27v on mem



quite a nice card, suitable for even modern games.... its bandwith is monstrous,compared to its shading power, its like a 9500gt on steroids

EDIT: sorry CP, but i will never get me a hd4850 again... theyre... just MUCH too hot. at least in a case. the vf900 boiled.


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just installed my corsair nautlius 500.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice and clean!

Something strangely familiar about that case though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmm, looks like the 4850's have slightly more balls than the GX2.

GX2




4850's C/F


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

nice bro... makes me feel alittle better about running dual 8800GT's as they are about equal to a GX2. How you liking the 4850s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice bro... makes me feel alittle better about running dual 8800GT's as they are about equal to a GX2. How you liking the 4850s



I am about to game a bit with them and see how that goes.  I'll post back and let you guys know how they perform.  Funny I had dual 4870's before


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

I miss those 4850s already. I has a sad. Anyway why are you surprised CP? Those were MY 4850s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I miss those 4850s already. I has a sad. Anyway why are you surprised CP? Those were MY 4850s.



GX2 seemed so powerful, but YOUR 4850's are moar powerful


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i dont see the cable ties somehow
> 
> EDIT: pos.... i can hear the silicone cracking,like sand between 2 stones


It was an aluminum heatsink with a copper core so it wasnt that heavy. I used a small amount of super glue on each corner mixed with cure AS5 it didnt budge.



Velvet Wafer said:


> i always would fear, to damage the card during such an operation.
> 
> how old do you were, when you performed this?
> 
> EDIT: impressive work... i bet it gave you hell of an OC


I was 15 when i did this and it was on a 6800nu. Back when they where still the shit.



p_o_s_pc said:


> i was 14 about to turn 15 It idled at 30c loaded at 46c overclocked it to 700mhz core 1000mhz mem. That is a 7900GS with 1.5v on core and 2.27v on mem


I didnt do such a hefty volt mod on mine since i was just starting that kinda stuff.



Velvet Wafer said:


> quite a nice card, suitable for even modern games.... its bandwith is monstrous,compared to its shading power, its like a 9500gt on steroids
> 
> EDIT: sorry CP, but i will never get me a hd4850 again... theyre... just MUCH too hot. at least in a case. the vf900 boiled.


My 4850 with a vf900 dosent get hot at all in my Antec 1200.



Chicken Patty said:


> I am about to game a bit with them and see how that goes.  I'll post back and let you guys know how they perform.  Funny I had dual 4870's before


I had dual 4870s as well and swore never to go back to ATI. After that i got a 280, then 2 more. Traded 2 for phase and just sold the last one leaving me with a 4850 i fixed. Im waiting to get a 5870. Go figure how that worked out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> It was an aluminum heatsink with a copper core so it wasnt that heavy. I used a small amount of super glue on each corner mixed with cure AS5 it didnt budge.
> 
> I was 15 when i did this and it was on a 6800nu. Back when they where still the shit.
> 
> ...



That was a rather exciting post to read


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice bro... makes me feel alittle better about running dual 8800GT's as they are about equal to a GX2. How you liking the 4850s



i saw my 06 marks and was like: 

i never imagined that much power


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That was a rather exciting post to read



I didnt realize this thread would blossom so fast. I got lost in Dragon Age again and came back and was like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

haha, lotta post whores here


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> where did you get those awsome looking fans, i apologize for wanting to copy you on that, but... i want to copy, where can i get them?



Here you go: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5233015&cm_re=xigmatek-_-35-233-015-_-Product 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I miss those 4850s already. I has a sad. Anyway why are you surprised CP? Those were MY 4850s.



One MOAR 5850 is the cure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> One MOAR 5850 is the cure.


 Well I need a better cooler for my CPU first. Then Ill be saving up for another 5850


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my rig isnt too cool. its top is totally scratched, thru the metal box. buddys spilled liquids against its front several time. the front led ist long dead, but i can rewire it if i like to.
> i can see nearly no interior if my case, due to the damn mesh, i wanted, because it can breathe better. sadly, its nearly as loud, as no case
> 
> i might need a professional paintjob. anodizing or powdercoating would also be cool... but expensive:shadedshu
> ...




Clean the case and dry it and use car spay paint, hold it from 5 inches away and go nuts, worked great for me


----------



## d3fct (Dec 14, 2009)

haha now thats a mod!!!!!!! yep used to do shit like that all the time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Clean the case and dry it and use car spay paint, hold it from 5 inches away and go nuts, worked great for me



i use racing spray for my latest benchcase.
its carmine red

doesnt that may look cheap?
i need something piano-laquer like


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I picture messagea photo for someone to upload ( England plz) I can share an example of how motor paint looks : ]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091213/phpiwhqXJPM.jpg
> 
> Just installed my corsair nautlius 500.





sneekypeet said:


> Nice and clean!
> 
> Something strangely familiar about that case though



the nzxt beta case  the front looks like a truck grills


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

OK yesterday i took EVERYTHING out of my case and did the best cable management job i could with all these wires. The wires that wouldnt fit behind the mobo tray i tucked into the empty HD cage from the back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK yesterday i took EVERYTHING out of my case and did the best cable management job i could with all these wires. The wires that wouldnt fit behind the mobo tray i tucked into the empty HD cage from the back.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/cable.jpg




That looks kinda untidy to be honest man lol,you know what i did with mine i couldnt even get my wires behind the mobo but i just happen to try push the cables into the case layer itself and seletape it and just shove the other side panel cover on as hard as i can and it eventually close itself spent 15mins on doing the back aswell worth it lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

No such thing as to many cables behind mobo tray, force it shut 

I havea 3mm space behind my mobo tray, still manage to fit a crazy amount of wires in it <_<

takes two people to shut though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No such thing as to many cables behind mobo tray, force it shut
> 
> I havea 3mm space behind my mobo tray, still manage to fit a crazy amount of wires in it <_<
> 
> takes two people to shut though.



lol i still manage to shut my other side panel,took lot of effort though all of my molex is in the other side and all i got hanging out is the 24pin and pci-e adaptor and at bottom i re-wired the sata power adaptors and then i have my sata cables.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL my side panel is almost bulging because of the amount of wires behind it LOL 

Ive got some wire straps that came with another PSU i had gotten. today i will find them and reopen the case and strap down the loose wires. 

it was like fighting with 2 miles of tangled up christmas lights in that case LOL!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 14, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL my side panel is almost bulging because of the amount of wires behind it LOL
> 
> Ive got some wire straps that came with another PSU i had gotten. today i will find them and reopen the case and strap down the loose wires.
> 
> it was like fighting with 2 miles of tangled up christmas lights in that case LOL!



lol my case was bulging out wires to but it been a good boy and flatten itself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL i really don't want to bend anything in my new case just to hide some wires. I know the HD cage looks cluttered with wires but i can always tie them together nice and neat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I had that issue before with my TT case.  Took me a while to get the panel to close right lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

The Cosmos 1000 had the same issue. You had to jam it in there to lock it in place...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad its not just me who fits a lot in a small space<_<

One person to pin it down, the other person to screw it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I just to put my knee on it and then lock it in place and screw it lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just to put my knee on it and then lock it in place and screw it lol



I never thought about doing it that way, sounds much faster and easier


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a bitch of a time getting my screws lined up with the back of my case and my 5850.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had a bitch of a time getting my screws lined up with the back of my case and my 5850.




How?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

It is much quicker and comes in handy when there is no one there to help 


I guess mailman means the screw that holds the card in at the back of the case, wasn't lining up?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> It is much quicker and comes in handy when there is no one there to help
> 
> 
> I guess mailman means the screw that holds the card in at the back of the case, wasn't lining up?



Correct.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Bullseye!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm glad its not just me who *fits a lot in a small space*<_<
> 
> One person to pin it down, the other person to screw it.



 for some reason that just reminded me of me and my gf 


But on the subject of computers. I hate to have the back bent because of wires so i spread the wires out alittle and cram as many as i can in 1 space then i fill in any extra space across the back. But lucky for me the Antec 300 has alot of room to hide wires behind the HDD cage.When i get the rig back up i will post some pics to show you guys


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

It was intentionally written to maken people think filthy things! heh


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang it POS... we where trying to see how long it would last before someone said something... IT was all computer related..


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had a bitch of a time getting my screws lined up with the back of my case and my 5850.



Same here. It took some work.


----------



## Binge (Dec 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> Same here. It took some work.



Them cards rarely line up correctly


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 14, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK yesterday i took EVERYTHING out of my case and did the best cable management job i could with all these wires. The wires that wouldnt fit behind the mobo tray i tucked into the empty HD cage from the back.








 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They will serve you well.

I always like using nail clippers to cut off the extra tie, it's easy to possibly to cut some computer wires when using big scissors.

Put the ties around your extra cables in the 3.5" drive bays, it makes it look a lil better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

only problem with using nail clippers is that it makes the pieces fly.. And little pieces of plastic don't feel good in your eye. I have had that happen more then once.so if you use them be careful.I still use them but kind look away or move the wires so i don't get plastic in my eye


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> only problem with using nail clippers is that it makes the pieces fly.. And little pieces of plastic don't feel good in your eye. I have had that happen more then once.so if you use them be careful.I still use them but kind look away or move the wires so i don't get plastic in my eye



I use scissors most of the time, or nail clippers if I can't find any of my scissors.  Or sometimes wire cutters.  Really whatever sharp that I have lying around


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine ATM just finished redoing the RAD (GTX 480 Dual Pass with 4 Scythe-120mm "Slipstream" Case Fan) and cpu block (heatkiller CU 3.0). Still waiting on the second (Koolance) waterblock for the other XFX GTX285 for SLI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

the antec skeleton on water, that's awesome.  First one I see.  How do you like it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2009)

CP read my quote on the AMD OC club


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2009)

the antec skeleton on water, that's awesome. First one I see. How do you like it?
Love it easy to work on, I think the case looks great some people like them others hate them. 
Everybody that has seen it loves the way it looks and how well it plays games....
I call it the BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 15, 2009)

It's one of three machines I have folding this one is my main rig ATM. It's down on one video card, but hope to have that fixed by the end of the week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> CP read my quote on the AMD OC club



I just read that thread, I think I missed it   Link me please. 



TeXBill said:


> the antec skeleton on water, that's awesome. First one I see. How do you like it?
> Love it easy to work on, I think the case looks great some people like them others hate them.
> Everybody that has seen it loves the way it looks and how well it plays games....
> I call it the BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is nice, and for sure does look convenient


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1676694&postcount=6505


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2009)

My new folding rig?!?!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



That is the smallest MB I think I have ever seen!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> That is the smallest MB I think I have ever seen!



Thank you, I dont know why, but I really find these mITX boards sorta cute, like a newborn child


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like a baby with that 9800GTX next to it!  Is that an Atom or something?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 15, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> It does look like a newborn child with that 9800GTX next to it!  Is that an Atom or something?



yes an Atom / Ion with a 9400M onboard GPU.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one using nail clippers on tie wraps


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 15, 2009)

NO wonder you where getting rid of your other Zotac board! lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2009)

There was a zotac ITX board that i was looking at that had a LGA775 socket with 2 RAM slots and a PCIex with wireless built in! just imagine that with a Q9550 with 4gb RAM and a 9800GX2 folding machine


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 15, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1676747&postcount=15


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1676747&postcount=15



I like the case. What kind of WC are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



   

Sorry, that's just too funny!


----------



## wolf (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



wow what an interesting perspective on that picture, I lol'd.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg


Should use a 5970 to add to the effect


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 15, 2009)

I was gonna do the same thing with one of those single slot gtx260s.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK yesterday i took EVERYTHING out of my case and did the best cable management job i could with all these wires. The wires that wouldnt fit behind the mobo tray i tucked into the empty HD cage from the back.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/cable.jpg



Hey that delta over there, now i see why your top fans are inverted. 



sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



I would like to see a 5970 on that ROFL, owww zubasa beat me to the comment


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



 I thought it was a GTX 295 until someone mentioned what it was.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My new folding rig?!?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091215/DSC01079.jpg



Best comparison I've seen in ages


----------



## Fahim (Dec 15, 2009)

Here goes my current rig...

















The card is not with me anymore.....got replaced by XFX RADEON HD 5850 Black Edition....


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like the case. What kind of WC are you using?



1977 Bonneville Heater core
twin 90cfm 120mm fans
DIY radi shroud
Danger Den D4 pump
Danger Den TDX water block
Primoflex tubes


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 15, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> 1977 Bonneville Heater core
> twin 90cfm 120mm fans
> DIY radi shroud
> Danger Den D4 pump
> ...




this is all on a x3210 (Kentsfield g0) @ 3.2GHz... idles at around 20c  never even hits 40c


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 15, 2009)

Fahim said:


> Here goes my current rig...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v136/Fahim/Antec 1200 PC/ResizeofRotationofP1020748.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setup.. got to love the tower of light that the 1200 throws up in a dark room, especially with big top fan's light on.


----------



## Fahim (Dec 15, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Nice setup.. got to love the tower of light that the 1200 throws up in a dark room, especially with big top fan's light on.



Tell me about it....looks like blue mesh throught the room..


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, wth do you put on all those drives?

You officially made it into mordor


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Dude, wth do you put on all those drives?
> 
> You officially made it into mordor



thats alotta  pr0n


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 16, 2009)

and i enjoyed my new 500gb WD caviar green... i must be simple minded


----------



## d3fct (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats alotta  pr0n


hahahaha, its free right, download it all!!!!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2009)

XOXO Leah


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> XOXO Leah



shes hot 



d3fct said:


> hahahaha, its free right, download it all!!!!



yup why not download all the p0rn you want  
my collection got destroyed about a year ago but i haven't felt like building it up again. Whats the point in it when you have a gf that will do what you want most of the time


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2009)

Im almost tempted to buy an adapter cable from Newegg to put a Voodoo 2 in my machine. Ohhh the win.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 16, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shes hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you lucky one


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 16, 2009)

here is my rig after a few changes... including my new Powercolor lcs 5870 












the card is a monster!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ That looks amazing dude, loving the white!


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 16, 2009)

so do I .... 

check the gallery for some more pics!

Thanks, man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll check it out when I get home dude.  Heading to work!  Really like what you did with the case bro


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice liquids tzitzibp!

On a completely different note, I'm pondering to swap my cubey NZXT Rogue case for a mATX tower model, but the best I can find is the Mini P180 which is... well just not Mini enough.

Best thing would be a reversed mATX (motherboard on the left hand side) layout, since my case is on my left. If anyone has a brilliant idea I'd love to hear it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm,  it has to be smaller than the miniP180?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll check it out when I get home dude.  Heading to work!  Really like what you did with the case bro



have a great day at work man!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hmmm,  it has to be smaller than the miniP180?



The minip180 is about as tall as a normal ATX case...


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> The minip180 is about as tall as a normal ATX case...
> 
> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/2183832/480/i7/PICT0291.jpg



how about something like this...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> how about something like this...
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-15623121986395_2083_3948058



I already have a cube like this:






and I find them very inconvenient to work in. This is definitely the least opened case I've ever had.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> I already have a cube like this:
> 
> http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/NZXT_Rogue/main.jpg
> 
> and I find them very inconvenient to work in. This is definitely the least opened case I've ever had.



check this out.... http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/in_win_matrix/index2.php


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

what about some of the micro-atx lian li towers?

i'd they are small, or a silverstone micro-atx tower, the are PUNY


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

That In-Win case has some smart solutions, but it's still "just not it" 

Currently looking at Lian-Li's lineup, after that I'll check Silverstone again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK i brought out the big gun!

OK this build was from spare parts from my storage building that i found yesterday. So today i took the good parts and made a working computer out of all of them!

Specs (LOL)
Intel Celeron 667mhz Socket 370 Coppermine with a intel mATX motherboard
80GB hard drive
CD-ROM (NON WRITABLE LOLOL!)
512mb (2x256mb) PC133
Powerup 336 case with 400W generic PSU
Windows xp


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i brought out the big gun!
> 
> OK this build was from spare parts from my storage building that i found yesterday. So today i took the good parts and made a working computer out of all of them!
> 
> ...



look at the name of that case  it just need the *"tech"* in front of it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL 667mhz is the bomb!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats not a bad looking case really.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

I was looking for a PCI video card for this old 667 best so it be used on my 1080P HD Tv but i got to thinking that it would be REALLY slow?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

i dont think you will be able to see any fulld HD movies with that thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

yea thats what i was kinda thinking. may just give it to the parents in law LOL

another question don

do you have your 965 overclocked?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah at 3840mhz for now, its somehow unstable at higher speeds

have multi at 19x202 i think, nb v is 1.3875? and vcore at 1.4875.

and everytime i try to raise the multiplier it just crashes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

yea ive had same problems overclocking mine and we have simular setups. I had mine @ 4ghz stable for 3 days then i get BSOD and it wont stay at 4ghz anymore at ANY Voltage i give it so im guessing ill just keep mine stock til i make up my mind about selling it and going I7 920 or not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

i have the same problem, 

and now, its just like 5 degrees hotter at stock speeds than it was when i got it :-S

so i also wanna go back to some i7, its just more like, a sense of quality you know?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, if only they made the Silverstone SG03 without that weird-ass "mount the PSU over the proc" method.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea im close to going back to intel. I just bought this stuff like 3 weeks ago. My stock temps are really low but the overclocking is whats burns my ass! ive herd great reviews on the overclockablility on this newer chip and this motherboard is suppose to be a great overclocker as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah me too, but it only got the c2 stepping, but i dont know, everyone is soooo happe with their phenoms, i am too, just not at the overclocking thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the C3 stepping. It sounds like its no better than C2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm, if only they made the Silverstone SG03 without that weird-ass "mount the PSU over the proc" method.



yeah that looks very strange, but its because silversone has this fanless cpu cooler people should be using with that case, and then the PSU sucks the cpu air out of the case


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that looks very strange, but its because silversone has this fanless cpu cooler people should be using with that case, and then the PSU sucks the cpu air out of the case



Well, I'm currently searching around going "Oh, if they made THIS case with THAT front panel" and stuff like that 

I'm currently not in the position to start a mod, otherwise I'd just grab all I need and make my perfect case myself


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that looks very strange, but its because silversone has this fanless cpu cooler people should be using with that case, and then the PSU sucks the cpu air out of the case



The Cooler thay sell for the SG series isnt really passive. Although height may make you not put one on top, I saw a mod that the fan goes under the fins just fine I assume you mean this cooler? http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?img=silverstone_sg04_020.jpg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The Cooler thay sell for the SG series isnt really passive. Although height may make you not put one on top, I saw a mod that the fan goes under the fins just fine I assume you mean this cooler? http://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?img=silverstone_sg04_020.jpg



exactly, well i havent tried it so i was more like guessing because there is  no room in those cases


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed there is no room for CPU cooling. I had the SG04 and to be honest, temps werent that bad. Modular PSU is the key in these cases, and a short cable kit dont hurt either.

I liked mine to be honest, just at the time, I had no use for it. In hindsight, I wish I still had it. There is seriously a ton of room inside for how small the box is!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah, well it is expected though in a case that small, but that is also what i've heard and read from tests that there is more room than you first think.

but then again, i dont like small cases that much, just once in a while i do a build for fun with a SFF case.

other than that i like it BIG hahaXD


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 16, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah, well it is expected though in a case that small, but that is also what i've heard and read from tests that there is more room than you first think.
> 
> but then again, i dont like small cases that much, just once in a while i do a build for fun with a SFF case.
> 
> other than that i like it BIG hahaXD



The SG04 had a movable front fan that when placed at the top of the front panel would allow for SLI or Crossfire, and the cards had plenty of room to breathe. SFF isnt me either ( as I look to my right and stare at my Obsidian ), but these little boxes are nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

that is so nice, it would be so fun at a lan party and people are like hah that thing is small dude, it cant do anything, and then  you just beat them in everything thing it:-D

i've had some my self, the LANBOX from thermaltake and the rogue, with the lanbox i would most certainly have put in an extra 295 if i had'nt sold it

haha that 800D is a monster 

i will post some pictures soon of a build i will be doin for a friend

its got this config

ASUS rampage II extreme
intel core i7 920
corsair H50
corsair dominator GT 1866 3x2
160gb ssd from intel
silverstone fortress FT02-B with window
corsair HX 850w
and 2 5870's in CF

i am SO looking forward to build that thing

better stop my off topic now haha


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

My new Raven


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> My new Raven
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091216/圖像0022523.jpg



cant hardly see it. need more lighting for pictures


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

Raven is so sexy,  give us a better shot would ya!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> cant hardly see it. need more lighting for pictures


The raven being bitch black is a problem to my cam 
Well.. I guess I need a real camera.

*The pixelation is terribad...*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2009)

No excuses!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

AHHH much nicer!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK guys quick question! i need a new PSU and i found this one and im probly gonna order it today just need some input.

http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK guys quick question! i need a new PSU and i found this one and im probly gonna order it today just need some input.
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


Did it read it right?
Only dual 6-pin pci-e connectors for a 1010W? 

Edit: Quad 6-pin according to OCZ, but still quite lacking for a PSU at this power.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK guys quick question! i need a new PSU and i found this one and im probly gonna order it today just need some input.
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html



that PSU sucks as far as i can tell, 
might as well buy a good quality 750w instead
what system are you gonna use it in?

the one in your sig?

and what is you budget?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well the reason i wanted that one was because it was a 1K and under 100$ I want a good dependable PSU (Which i have one but its too small). The power supply im running now is a Ultra LSP 650W and it makes frying noises during heavy load (just started about 4 days ago). I did have a NICE enermax modular 500W but its starting to get too small for my needs (system in sig + overclocking).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

what is your budget dude


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

Isn't the Silencer 750W and Corsair TX750 around $100?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well that 1K with shipping is 67$ and thats a good price so something along the lines of 70-90$


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well that 1K with shipping is 67$ and thats a good price so something along the lines of 70-90$


Well a good 750W can rip a crappy 1000W into bloody shreds


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

hmm ill have to check anandtech or hardforums for maybe a used one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

i would definatly do that instead, you'll be much much happier with a used quality 700+ psu than some random crappy 1kw psu, i promise you that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

But its OCZ i thought they make good PSUs?


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK guys quick question! i need a new PSU and i found this one and im probly gonna order it today just need some input.
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html




are these prices for real?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah but still,  i would still go for used one, sometimes you get lucky


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK i dont understand, if they are good then why should i take a risk of getting a used one? it comes with a one year warranty. by that time i would probly buy a better one.

YES smashed they are recertified


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> But its OCZ i thought they make good PSUs?



ocz makes great power supplies... buy it


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im leaning towards it because i looked up some reviews and they seem good but im wondering why don thinks it sucks? its got good +12v amps with quad 12V rails and enough connectors with alot of good features like active PFC and stuff


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice setup Binge.  Looks good. 

Did you add any additional fans to the case?


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> ocz makes great power supplies... buy it



Corsair and Enermax make good power supplies.  OCZ rebrands.



mlee49 said:


> Nice setup Binge.  Looks good.
> 
> Did you add any additional fans to the case?



There are fans up top.  The case has amazing air-flow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a GREAT setup binge! 

so binge what do you think about getting that PSU for that price?

http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe its just me, but i just think that a 1kw psu for around 50$ is not good, because it might just have like 700w to do with when it all comes down if you know


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> That is a GREAT setup binge!
> 
> so binge what do you think about getting that PSU for that price?
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html



I insist that you consider a better PSU.  Something to stand the test of time.  Quality of PSU does affect overclocking, and longevity of system parts.  A bad PSU can cause harm.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

yea im still looking around


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

Top brands I trust.  Enermax (only high end models), Corsair (all good stuff HX is higher quality though), and PC Power & Cooling.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

I think of it this way, a computer is just like a man.
The case are his bone and the PSU is his heart.
You never want a weak heart.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a enermax Liberty 500W modular but for my setup and starting to overclock, it kinda starts running out of power.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have a enermax Liberty 500W modular but for my setup and starting to overclock, it kinda starts running out of power.



is it shutting off randomly?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

it is BSOD with any over clock above stock with a voltage bump. changed the PSU out for a LSP 650 i had in my closet and actually got to run 4ghz for a couple of days but this PSU is making frying noises and is now BSOD at 4ghz but will run stable at 3.8ghz


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

>.< Stop abusing your hardware with dirty electricity and get a nice PSU 

750W-1000W will do fine but please buy quality.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

Just pay $110 and grab this.
$90 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=TX750


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Just pay $110 and grab this.
> $90 after rebate
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=TX750



or this 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151084
its 80+ Silver


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

yes its messy but im in between cases ATM but i have a HUGE build planned for each in the near future. 

bench rig...







main rig...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW! nice setup!


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! nice setup!



If you want to sell stuff on this forum, it has to be in the B/S/T forum with your member name in the pictures of the items you are selling.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

Vacccum Cleaner needed on the main rig
The bench rig is down right sexy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

forgot to add my HTPC... a new addition to my collection...


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> forgot to add my HTPC... a new addition to my collection...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31458&stc=1&d=1261003459


Cute


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Whats the specs on the HTPC? OK thanks erocker got it.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110673


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

cant tell you the case but...

ecs 785gx mobo
amd athlon II x2 240
3x1gb adata ES ddr3
WD GP 1tb
lite-on BDrom
corsair hx520


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cant tell you the case but...
> 
> ecs 785gx mobo
> amd athlon II x2 240
> ...



NICE HTPC setup! i just sold my HTPC parts off for this phenom II upgrade


----------



## erocker (Dec 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cant tell you the case but...
> 
> ecs 785gx mobo
> amd athlon II x2 240
> ...



Does that use the HD 4200 GPU? How is 1080p playback with the BDrom?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135241&cm_re=785-_-13-135-241-_-Product


4200 yep.

i've only watched 1 1080p BDrom on it yet. second one tonight. looks pretty good though. im watchin on a LG 32" 1080p set i got from egg on blackfriday for $399 shipped.

i may have to upgrade cpu later... it takes 9 hours to re encode a 25gb BDrom to 5gb while my i5 rig did it in 1hour and 9mins. both where at 3.6ghz too.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> t takes 9 hours to re encode a 25gb BDrom to 5gb while my i5 rig did it in 1hour and 9mins. both where at 3.6ghz too.



What kind of quality settings are you using for encoding on that i5? When I'm encoding mine take 9-10 hours on an o/c Q9550... 

But then again I keep mine at 1080p and try to keep them as high quality as I can..


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 17, 2009)

He is decreasing quality. Thats why it dosent take that long.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 17, 2009)

Frack! My Samsung 2233RZ started making loud semi-high electrical buzz yesterday. Now I'll have to RMA it and be without main PC for few weeks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

eww that sucks! the PSU im using right now in my rig is making a LOUD electrical buzz during HIGH loads. Hopfully it lasts til i can get a new one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> eww that sucks! the PSU im using right now in my rig is making a LOUD electrical buzz during HIGH loads. Hopfully it lasts til i can get a new one



i would believe its overloaded... and Buzzing,humming,excessively loud squealing...... all this stuff can be deadly
better clock a little down, and try to lower the volts as much as possible, to extend the lifetime, than loosing hardware in the end. it may be nothing, but it can be a dieing PSU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you velvet! ive already reverted back to stock voltages and its gone FOR NOW but hopfully i can sell my stuff and buy a better one or i will be back on my laptop before i know it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thank you velvet! ive already reverted back to stock voltages and its gone FOR NOW but hopfully i can sell my stuff and buy a better one or i will be back on my laptop before i know it



i even would consider a healthy undervolt. your c3 should do this very well. stock should be possible with at least 1,25, if not even 1,2 or lower


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

YAY i just sold my Enermax PSU now i just got to sale the 7800GT


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

gratz dude, so which PSU are you going to buy then?

newegg had a really nice price on the corsair tx750w i thnk it was like 90$ that is really cheap, and that thing kan take an oc'ed i7 and 2 gtx-295's without any problems


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2009)

CarolinaKSU said:


> What kind of quality settings are you using for encoding on that i5? When I'm encoding mine take 9-10 hours on an o/c Q9550...
> 
> But then again I keep mine at 1080p and try to keep them as high quality as I can..



rippin movie only. 1080p to mp4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im still looking throught the sites! ive sold everything except my HTPCs 7800GT then after that i will order a PSU tomarrow after i ship everything


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2009)

hey fellas! Nice rigs everyone! Man its good to be back!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

HOLY F@CK ITS JM!  Where the hell have you been? Jail? 2 posts in 6 months wow man welcome back!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok ive been searching and my total amount of money to spend is 86.20 and now i may be able to add about 20 more to that.

Im still thinking about the Cosair 750TX but do you think i will be happy with it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok ive been searching and my total amount of money to spend is 86.20 and now i may be able to add about 20 more to that.
> 
> Im still thinking about the Cosair 750TX but do you think i will be happy with it?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006


Certainly more happy then what you had


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

I found a couple of Corsair 750TXs used on hard forums. gonna see if i can get one there maybe cheaper


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> cant tell you the case but...
> 
> ecs 785gx mobo
> amd athlon II x2 240
> ...



Lol I was wondering about the case... NDA?


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok ive been searching and my total amount of money to spend is 86.20 and now i may be able to add about 20 more to that.
> 
> Im still thinking about the Cosair 750TX but do you think i will be happy with it?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006



just get the OCZ 1010 watt... I love my OCZ setup


----------



## musek (Dec 17, 2009)

smashed_99cbr said:


> just get the OCZ 1010 watt... I love my OCZ setup



Hmm please fill your System Spec so we could know what it is that you're in love with.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you talking about this PSU?

http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you talking about this PSU?
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html



Insanly low price!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea laur im looking at that one and the Corsair 750TX


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anybody had any experance with a Mushkin 800W Modular Power Supply XP-800AP?

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mushkin_xp800ap_800w/

It has a switch to change it from single to quad rail


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has anybody had any experance with a Mushkin 800W Modular Power Supply XP-800AP?
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/mushkin_xp800ap_800w/
> 
> It has a switch to change it from single to quad rail


Honestly, why will you want a Quad rail when you can have a single rail that loads better?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

It has a little switch on the power supply were you can run single rail OR quad rail, thats somthing ive never seen on a PSU


----------



## musek (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh, a lot of Tagan PSUs had them few years ago. But it was signle <-> dual switch though.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 17, 2009)

Personal choice would be the Corsair HX 750. Modular and quality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Check this one out! it has 6 rails with 150AMPS !!!!!!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4494091&Sku=A406-1116


----------



## douglatins (Dec 17, 2009)

_jM said:


> hey fellas! Nice rigs everyone! Man its good to be back!



Welcome back man!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Check this one out! it has 6 rails with 150AMPS !!!!!!
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4494091&Sku=A406-1116


The thing about a multi-rail PSU is the fact that it will shut down if any of the rails is overloaded.
So unless you can get the load perfectly balanced, you will never be able to use the full power of the unit.

Another note is there is a limit in the combined power of the +12V rails, so those specs are useless if you don't know the real limt.
Moreover, there is no way you will know that unit can really deliever 1000W.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

150 amps? Isn't that beyond 3 phase? WTF are you powering a Large Hadron Collider?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

yea i hear ya guys! im just looking around and asking for advice and i appreacate the help! ive been PMing people on the FS section looking for a good PSU


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 150 amps? Isn't that beyond 3 phase? WTF are you powering a Large Hadron Collider?


Exactly.
150 amps @+12V is 1800 watts 
Thats why I will not buy this without the combined power listed.

It will be interesting to see this thing explode on a load tester.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 17, 2009)

I generally don't trust brands I've never even heard of, especially when specs are too good to be true.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea Thrackan LOL! i had a xion case and it was shit! so i can imagine what there PSUs are like


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea Thrackan LOL! i had a xion case and it was shit! so i can imagine what there PSUs are like


Check out the 80 plus site, at lease it seperates the usable from the junk.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

Link me zub


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Link me zub


http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_join.aspx


----------



## musek (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea Thrackan LOL! i had a xion case and it was shit! so i can imagine what there PSUs are like



So.... Why bother?!

And one more thing - you CAN'T just add up all the amps from separate lines! 
Even if all power of this PSU (1000W) was set to 12V lines it still would be 83,(3)A - just a simple math: W/V = A. 
And as you know the PSU still have some other lines (+3,3V, +5V) and they also need some power... 

My final advice for you is:
*Buy the damn Corsair and be happy.*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

ummmmm because i seen it looked rediculous


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> ummmmm because i seen it looked rediculous


Well you do not want to learn the hard way 
I have seen junk PSUs literally explode, and I guess you certainly will NOT want to see that with your hardware inside :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

No def wouldnt


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a good example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> This is a good example:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XglUdm25Bxo&feature=player_embedded



that is really bad, it would def take the rest of the rig with it i think


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys... Its good to be back! Im still not on my PC.. but she'll be up n running verysoon.. I got an ASUS Rampage Formula X48 on the way! 

To tell you whats been going on... my buisness took a dive and I had to look for work else where due to the economy =[ Also ASUS told me my mobo cannot be RMA'd.. so i got screwed on that board...

 Its good to see you guys ! See ya round =]  Sup Fit


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Not much new...just figured I'd take some pics while I had my camera out.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not much new...just figured I'd take some pics while I had my camera out.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/332/34770554.jpg
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1896/92939986.jpg



Nice room u have there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not much new...just figured I'd take some pics while I had my camera out.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/332/34770554.jpg
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1896/92939986.jpg



that's a real mans room haha:-D

and i just love that case dude


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not much new...just figured I'd take some pics while I had my camera out.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/332/34770554.jpg
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1896/92939986.jpg



what amp is that you have in the corner?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The thing about a multi-rail PSU is the fact that it will shut down if any of the rails is overloaded.
> So unless you can get the load perfectly balanced, you will never be able to use the full power of the unit.
> 
> Another note is there is a limit in the combined power of the +12V rails, so those specs are useless if you don't know the real limt.
> Moreover, there is no way you will know that unit can really deliever 1000W.




Thing is on a good unit the rails will be made so its pretty hard to over draw.

I've never managed on mine, and I tried : [


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> what amp is that you have in the corner?



Ah, it's a small 17W Austin that came with my guitar. I've been looking for a 100w or so lead + bass combo amp that I'll be able to use with a bass if I ever get one.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah, it's a small 17W Austin that came with my guitar. I've been looking for a 100w or so lead + bass combo amp that I'll be able to use with a bass if I ever get one.



didnt no they did combo amps, they must be huge then to fit a large cone for the bass an a normal one for the lead elect.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> didnt no they did combo amps, they must be huge then to fit a large cone for the bass an a normal one for the lead elect.



No wait I'm thinking of a combo as in the amp and speakers in one (like mine is). Nevermoind, idk though, they may make a bass and lead combo amp, not sure.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> No wait I'm thinking of a combo as in the amp and speakers in one (like mine is). Nevermoind, idk though, they may make a bass and lead combo amp, not sure.



you mean an amp that you can plug your lead guitar or bass guitar into?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

OK everyone i got a corsair 750TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK everyone i got a corsair 750TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAYhttp://illiweb.com/fa/i/smiles/icon_cheers.png



Verynice, it shall serve you well


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 17, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Verynice, it shall serve you well



Trust me if its good condition, then that corsair 750tx should run circles around most rigs. Im not going to go buy another power supply for a long time, but i wish cards would start using less wattage for a change


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2009)

hOPFULLY THIS WILL MAKE MY 4GHZ OVERCLOCK STABLE AGAIN!


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Dec 17, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> He is decreasing quality. Thats why it dosent take that long.



yeah i reread it right after I posted and missed the whole resizing down to 5gb part


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> hOPFULLY THIS WILL MAKE MY 4GHZ OVERCLOCK STABLE AGAIN!



gratz dude, you will be much happier with it even though it isnt modular

what did you pay for it then?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> gratz dude, you will be much happier with it even though it isnt modular
> 
> what did you pay for it then?



gave 75$ shipped from qiaowenqian on the fs fourms here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

that is a nice deal indeed, 

gratz with it:-D

here is my temp rig.

and i made a nice combo deal on a 150gig raptor, 750gig spinpoint f1 and a 4830 for 150$ shipped, i think that was a awesome deal.

the 4870x2 will soon be changed with 2 5770s


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you have a fan on NB don?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

nope, but i might make some getto mod thingie cause its getting perrrrrty hawt i think haha

but i have 2 fans on the backside of the 4870x2 to cool the gpu's a little more for when i'm oc'ing, it goes down with like 5-10 degress with them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea im gonna mod my NB for a fan off of a Pentium 3 Celeron 667 heat sink but i can only do that once the PSU gets here and i tear it down AGAIN for the 3rd time! LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea im gonna mod my NB for a fan off of a Pentium 3 Celeron 667 heat sink but i can only do that once the PSU gets here and i tear it down AGAIN for the 3rd time! LOL



what you dont do for a good rig dude 
it takes some sacrifices


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yea! i want to make this overclocking thing work! i was think about this today! my rig was at 4ghz stable for 3 days until the PSU started making this electronic buzzing noise during full load, now its not stable anymore except stock speeds. so hopfully with this new PSU it will be back in action


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

you should most def. be i think

this is what i am running at 24/7 atm 

, i find it hard to make it stable above that for some wierd reason, maybe i fried my 965 hahahahahaha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

I had to run at these volts to get a solid 4ghz clock

Vcore 1.50
NB 1.35
HT 1.35

HT clock 2000
nb clock 2000

RAM 9-9-9-20 1066 (reg 1600)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Here was mine 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882710

http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=296599&thumb=false


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had to run at these volts to get a solid 4ghz clock
> 
> Vcore 1.50
> NB 1.35
> ...



maybe i should try that later, just too tired for it atm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here was mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=882710
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=296599&thumb=false



cool

i might exchange my am3 setup with a p55 soon, but only maybe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Im almost tempted to pay for shipping both ways on chaos killers mobo and CPU (its a i7 920 with X58) in a trade we briefly talked about but i still dont know about it and i really dont know if hes still up to it.

but if someone asked me to trade my Board and CPU for a I7 920 and mobo i would probly do it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah me too, but i dont have the money to pay for the rest, so would will only do an exchange without money involved haha

but def. i would love to have an x58 setup again, it felt much much more powerfull in so many ways that i cannot describe dude, that cpu is just amazing, but on the other hand i am exited about p55 setup, just because its pretty new and oc's like a mofo

btw how much should you pay for the shipping?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Me personally, I want a I7 not a I5. I dont know whats wrong with me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah me too, but i cant untill i get a job agian, you now, the economy isn't that great for x58 setup atm, but yeah, i woul do it too if i had the opportunity

what motherboard and memory is it?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2009)

A good and easy fan for a North Bridge is an Antec Spot-Cool. Just screw it in to the rear exhaust fan hole and position it over the heatsink.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

Me and my pops flipped around my desk today. It's alright, really awkward though. There were dust bunnies the size of flip flops back there and I found lots of random things, it was like a treasure hunt gone wrong.

Pros of this setup:
I can easily get to my cabinet and back of computer
No one can sneak up behind me and look at what's on my screen
The people outside get to admire my glowing blue rig 

Cons:
CABLE MESS AAHH. Seriously, getting all of this tidy will be 10x harder than managing the cables in my computer was. I'm going to pick up some hefty cable wraps and stick on hooks tomorrow and post up the new results. I've also got to organize the huge cabinet and my desk drawers of doom. Spring cleaning in December 



























A guy named Hambone dropped that lappy by for me to look at. It's beat to hell, has keys missing, has a yellow line running down the screen, and is in generally horrible condition. I'm pretty sure the HDD is FUBAR'd, but I installed a new OS anyway (the old had a corrupted registry and other problems). It works, but is still spazzing out.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey I know Hambone, tell him whats up for me!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Me and my pops flipped around my desk today. It's alright, really awkward though. There were dust bunnies the size of flip flops back there and I found lots of random things, it was like a treasure hunt gone wrong.
> 
> Pros of this setup:
> I can easily get to my cabinet and back of computer
> ...



haha nice dude, so now your parents wont see all the pr0n


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha nice dude, so now your parents wont see all the pr0n



Pron? What pron? 



mlee49 said:


> Hey I know Hambone, tell him whats up for me!



Will do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Pron? What pron?



hahahaha 

if you dont have any then you must be a little saint 

just kiddin 

but some zipties will do the trick if you dont wanna have all the cables all over the place


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahaha
> 
> if you dont have any then you must be a little saint
> 
> ...



And it's not just my computer, but having to connect in my modem and router along my my mother's machine and all kinds of coaxial. It just sucks :/ I was wanting to get some hooks to stick up under the lip on the back of my desk to run my monitor, mouse, keyboard, and speaker cables through so you wouldn't even be able to see them when you walk in the room.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> And it's not just my computer, but having to connect in my modem and router along my my mother's machine and all kinds of coaxial. It just sucks :/ I was wanting to get some hooks to stick up under the lip on the back of my desk to run my monitor, mouse, keyboard, and speaker cables through so you wouldn't even be able to see them when you walk in the room.



hah yeah i see the problem, too many cables and no where to the damn things, wireless FTW


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> A good and easy fan for a North Bridge is an Antec Spot-Cool. Just screw it in to the rear exhaust fan hole and position it over the heatsink.


Exactly what I have here 

A question from me.
I am torn between 3 PSUs here:
1.) PC P&C Silencer QUad Blue/Black for $110
2.) Corsair TX750W for $110
3.) Corsair TX850W for $123

Which one should I get?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

Idk what to do with this Fits block


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 18, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahaha
> 
> if you dont have any then you must be a little saint
> 
> ...



You know there was a survey planned on men who don't watch pron? But they couldn't find people to survey 

I'm not kidding, was in the news a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Exactly what I have here
> 
> A question from me.
> I am torn between 3 PSUs here:
> ...



Corsair TX750W is suppose to be good, well thats what everyone here talked me into. I bought one here on the FS/FT section for 75$ shipped and i cant wait to get it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> You know there was a survey planned on men who don't watch pron? But they couldn't find people to survey
> 
> I'm not kidding, was in the news a couple of weeks ago.



hahahahaha wonder why


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Zubasa said:
> 
> 
> > I am torn between 3 PSUs here:
> ...


Well yes it is, but when you have somthing good, often times you want something "more good"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

hahaXD if you have the money then go for the tx850w i think, but only if


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea go for the 850TX if you have the money!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

I would rather get the HX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 18, 2009)

Go for the HX unit, much better for cable management, higher resale value.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2009)

I notice the HX and the TX models are differ by the HX has 1 12v rail and the TX has 4?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

The HX is more efficient with having only 1 rail and its modular.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

Modular = awesomeness!!   Single rail to me is better too.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

Ive had modular PSUs since the first one came out. Never will i go back.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> The HX is more efficient with having only 1 rail and its modular.



Right, because when your dealing with multi rails, your not going to be getting the "full" spec on the psu. Meaning, if your 1st is 16 and 2nd is 16, your not going to have 32 on one.. you may get 26-28amps.. Not worth the headache of trying to work with! IMHO.

But, with ya on the choice. and the fact after modular! God it's so much nicer to have modular over the other.. Not cheaper, but better stuff!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

and that is why you pay the 50$more than the TX which is a VERy nice power supply,


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't beleive people think that about multi rails XD


Good ones are fine.

You wouldn't ge a cheapy single rail so don't buy cheap multi rail.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

It applies to all multi rails.


----------



## Azma (Dec 18, 2009)

Time to sleeve the psu and replace the harddrives =) Post some more pics soon


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> It applies to all multi rails.




I've 6x 20 amp ( 60amp total distributable power) and I've not managed to overload it, even when trying : [

I would need to use A LOT of splitters to over drawn


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

just get this PSU, then you wont have any problems http://www.youtube.com/user/computertv?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/31/79nOy1JzHOU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Time to sleev the psu and replace the harddrives =) Post some more pics soon
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6734/dscn0127.jpg
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/1112/dscn0138t.jpg



that is a nice setup dude 

man i miss i7


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've 6x 20 amp ( 60amp total distributable power) and I've not managed to overload it, even when trying : [
> 
> I would need to use A LOT of splitters to over drawn



You kinda dont have the horsepower to over load something with an aproximate 60amp power distro. 

The fact still remains though that you cant get the theoretical power out of a multi-rail setup than you can from single rail because multi-rail is really multiple PSUs put together. If you take apart my TT 1000w youll in fact see its 2 500w put together and because of this theoretical peak output is ~1200w. 

If PCP&C made a modular PSU id jump on that in a hearbeat.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I had two 387/50 and connected every HDD fan etc I could to the available connections, as well as 4 fans to the built in controller in the PSU, handled it no sweat : ]

I do have a freaken expensive PSU though in your monies its 197.8086 U.S. dollars for 750w modular XD heh


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

True but thats nothing compared to what most high end PSUs are made to handle. Say, 3 285s, 4 5870s, or even 3 295s like Fits runs. Along with hefty water cooling and the works. The only time ive even felt warm coming outa my PSU is when i had SLI 280s and had my i5 water cooled and at 4.3ghz. Both 280s heavily overclocked and after about 30 minutes of gaming is when i felt some warm. Or when im folding.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Only designed for 2 high end gpus or 4 5770 level cards, I got the entry level one 

heh

I only wanted to highlight that you can get good multi rails : ]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the TX. Nothing at all. Duel rail or single rail. It doesn't matter as long as the PSU is good.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

Good yes, but you wont be able to get max theoretical power from each rail as opposed to a heft single. Thats all we where saying. On the other hand, if your maxing it out you prolly need a new PSU anyways


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Good yes, but you wont be able to get max theoretical power from each rail as opposed to a heft single. Thats all we where saying. On the other hand, if your maxing it out you prolly need a new PSU anyways



AND the load balance is better on a duel rail.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Good yes, but you wont be able to get max theoretical power from each rail as opposed to a heft single. Thats all we where saying. On the other hand, if your maxing it out you prolly need a new PSU anyways




Of course, because the max theoretical would be 120 amps, compare a good 60 amp to a good 60 amp and then go for what ever suits your needs


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

Whatever suites my wallet suites my needs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Whatever suites my wallet suites my needs



wise word


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Ive had modular PSUs since the first one came out. Never will i go back.



Same here Cory, never will i go back


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

You get what you pay for. If I cannot afford the best I just wont own it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You get what you pay for. If I cannot afford the best I just wont own it.



true, but that dosn't count for everyone


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 18, 2009)

Ill own the best after its a few years old


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Ill own the best after its a few years old



Muthaf#cka please. Look at your system specs. Weakest link is the GPU and its a 4850!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 18, 2009)

sorry my sarcasm detector seems to be failing me... but what?


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Ill own the best after its a few years old



thats what I do - check my system specs, I wont be doing a major overhaul until these i3's come into the mainstream and get tested, then ill swoop on everyones tasty 5 series deals as fermi hits the ground, maybe even nab a Q9 when everyone goes for the new i7's. Best to stay a few gen's behind, save a fortune and your system can handle most, if not all games smoothly. 

Forget going for the largest E-Peen, id rather have the fattest wallet and play crysis on high than be skint but playing it at ultra.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

*So the TX850 is signal all greeen?*


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Heres mine I just took a pic...








Soylent Joe said:


> Not much new...just figured I'd take some pics while I had my camera out.
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/332/34770554.jpg
> 
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1896/92939986.jpg



Dang dude nice comp and desk what are the specs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Dang dude nice comp and desk what are the specs?



look at the system specs


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Muthaf#cka please. Look at your system specs. Weakest link is the GPU and its a 4850!



Thats cause one 280 died and the other 2 went to my phase unit 

But seriously when i got my first 280 it was already 2 years old. I got my first good cpu, e8400, last december. Ive only progressed since then but ive also cut back on alot of other spending.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 19, 2009)

just got my first 280 waterblock thanks pp 4 the 2 sweet cards, they will be punished. you may notice i didnt have a res on hand so i made one. just leak testing the dd tieton. hopefully i will have both on water soon, that means loop number 4, i think i need another case just for my l/c components.







edit: and ty for the advice also pp on the block, its outstanding.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 19, 2009)

I think you need more tubes


----------



## d3fct (Dec 19, 2009)

lol, once i add the next 280 on water it will be on its own loop, there will be more tubes...


edit: once i get everything they way i want it i will upgrade to 1/2 id it's plenty cheap at home depot.


----------



## d3fct (Dec 19, 2009)

wierd


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 19, 2009)

d3fct said:


> lol, once i add the next 280 on water it will be on its own loop, there will be more tubes...
> 
> 
> edit: once i get everything they way i want it i will upgrade to 1/2 id it's plenty cheap at home depot.




I would not use cheap tubes... I did it a while back and they tend to kink and collapse


----------



## d3fct (Dec 19, 2009)

1/2 id and 3/4 od is pretty thick hose, i dont see it collapsing anytime soon.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2.66ghz (currently cooled with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)
4GB DDR2 1066mhz (2x1GB Corsair Dominator, 2x1GB Kingston HyperX)
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB (EVGA)
2 Samsung 1TB HDD's, 1 Maxtor 500GB HDD
Corsair 750W PSU
Samsung DVD Writer w/ Lightscribe
Auzentech DTS-Xplosion PCI Soundcard
TI Pinnacle Firewire Card
Antec SOLO Mid Tower

I bought a NorthQ Siberian Tiger liquid cooler (I did it for less noise, not to be a serious WC solution), but it won't fit in the SOLO, so I'm probably going to move to an Antec P183 or whatever quiet, larger case I can find. I also bought a Zalman VF900 to put on the video card, but the seller could only include 6 RAM heat sinks, so once I get a hold of 2 more (which I ordered and I'm waiting for them to come in), I'll install that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pictures Snoopkatt?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

Somebody needs to post a monster rig from the Conroe erra. Like E6600 and X1950XTX or summat.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dead : /


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 19, 2009)

I got some clips and stuff, made it look a little better. 






















Lonely puter T_T


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Somebody needs to post a monster rig from the Conroe erra. Like E6600 and X1950XTX or summat.



Almost....how about a 4.0GHz E6400 and SLI'd 7600 GT's with hacked drivers on an ABIT AW9D MAX






Thats from digging deep in an old folder

And just in case you doubt the shear awesomeness of my E6400, have this


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

Cry, I can't see the pictures!!! I can't!!!!!!

I guess it'll make me feel good inside once I get home.. 



SJ, it looks so much better!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Heres my first dual core

Specs
Abit NI8 SLI Motherboard
Pentium D 805 overclocked to 3.2Ghz
Stock intel FAN LOL
250GB 7,200 RPM drive
EVGA 7600GT OC
Xion Case














'

54Deg LAWL!~!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 19, 2009)

here is my first dual core 

X2 4600
1gb ddr2 800 Geil ultra ram 
580w hiper Type-R
80gb SATA HDD 
Asus chillyvent lux 
7900gs
topped off with a backwards fan (i must have been such a noob when i built that)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my first dual core
> 
> X2 4600
> 1gb ddr2 800 Geil ultra ram
> ...



my first dual was never pictured,but here are the specs:

X2 4400+
2gb ddr2 800 crucial ballistix (bought them, because of one lousy comment stated, they run good on AMD... lucky shot)
550w Tronje (it went bang),after that AXP 500w
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
160gb sata 1 and 40gb ide (was my main drive for nearly 10 years, until a month ago)
Thermaltake Red Orb
Asus 3870 (simple singleslot cooler) 

i had to learn, that fanspeed does not equal cooling power 

EDIT: Pos, that are 2 backwards fans... one in the case, and one away from your ram


----------



## FilipM (Dec 19, 2009)

My first dual was:


AMD Athlon X2 4200+ (couldn't do more than 2,53Ghz) as an upgrade from a 3200+ originally
MSI K8N Diamond
Kingmax Hardcore DDR500 (best ram i ever had, ran on 2.5/3/3/5 at 550Mhz)
MSI 7800GT (voltmoded, ran on 550Mhz from 400 on the core and 1200MHz on Ram from 1000)
Stock cooling
LCPower LC5500 (550W PSU)
Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

Woot, I got pictures of mine... But, still at work.. :Cry:


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2009)

E6600 and 2 X1900XT's in crossfire (stupid dongle thingy out the back). Had replaced the original coolers with (I think) Arctic Cooling ones. This was sometime in 2007~


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2009)

now thats givving PP exactly what he is asking for. Nice build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got some clips and stuff, made it look a little better.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1903/wholedesk.jpg
> 
> ...



that helped alot dude


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 19, 2009)

My Amd rig update with cleaner looking mobo and new Coolermaster red led 120mm rad fans.

The fans are rated to run @2000rpm
90cfm
3.04 mmH20 (air pressure)
19 db-a

I love how much better it cools the cpu.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Almost....how about a 4.0GHz E6400 and SLI'd 7600 GT's with hacked drivers on an ABIT AW9D MAX
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091219/900wires2.jpg
> 
> ...


Awesome dude.  Still good enough and idk why i even asked 



HammerON said:


> E6600 and 2 X1900XT's in crossfire (stupid dongle thingy out the back). Had replaced the original coolers with (I think) Arctic Cooling ones. This was sometime in 2007~
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091219/Computer 2007.jpg


Freakin amazing!!  

My first dual core was

Athlon X2 4200+ @ 2.8ghz
3gb of PC3200 dual channel
DFI Lanparty SLI-DR
SLI 7950GTX 
Ultra X2 550w


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 19, 2009)

FF, I don't know why, it's me I know, but I just can't stand a rad outside of a case..  Don't get me wrong, its a great set-up.. I've never been a fan for it.. The amount of loop you have to add for it all.. But, to each their own.

Now, for some Conroe love again. The system that brought me to TPU to build






Now, the system I got from knowing Sneeky at the start of TPU & after I found out the Gigabyte and ram was DOA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Go Coldstorm!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 19, 2009)

so my buddy got the last parts in for the new build, and i only had like a half hour to put it together, så CM sucks a litte bit

specs are 

ASUS rampage II extreme 
intel core i7 920
3x2 gb corsair dominator 1866mhz 7-8-7-20
160gb Intel x-25m SSD
DVD-RW
Antec p193
corsair HX850
corsair H50
XFX Radeon HD 5870


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

NICE RAM... FREAKING SWEET GPU ....(WOW) .....NICE MOBO BUT THE CORSAIR H2O KINDA BLOWS BRO, TMO.;.... BUT ALL IN ALL i GIVE YA A 9/10 
hows the temps?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

@don the man.... update you system spec's please


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> @don the man.... update you system spec's please



I think thats his friends PC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

at 4.0 ghz with 1.250v it was 39c idle and 68c at full load with fans at medium, = almost non hearable.

i cant wait for january to get something similar, and yeah it is my friend pc i builded for him, but i am in love with it haha


----------



## 99vw (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys have some nice systems, here is a couple of mine when i was in the middle of building it nothing special.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

I might go water...... maybe

im gonna use a heatercore out of a car for my RAD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> I might go water...... maybe
> 
> im gonna use a heatercore out of a car for my RAD



haha that is a very cool idea i think, you gotta make a project log out of that


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> at 4.0 ghz with 1.250v it was 39c idle and 68c at full load with fans at medium, = almost non hearable.
> 
> i cant wait for january to get something similar, and yeah it is my friend pc i builded for him, but i am in love with it haha


1.250v  I doubt that at 4GHz Don!!!!
Id believe 1.45 but not 1.25


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah believe me, i was like this 

at first i put it at 1.3v just for fun cause i thought THAT was low!

then i downed it to 1.275 and it was stable with wankermark, 3dmark 06 and prime 95 for an hour
then i tried the 1.250 v for fun with same testing and the thing was stable 

i just love that setup, i think he got himself one of the better 920's


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah believe me, i was like this
> 
> at first i put it at 1.3v just for fun cause i thought THAT was low!
> 
> ...


I'm talking bout the AMD 965..... you talking about Shitel?

Im going to bed.... I cant figure anything out now bro!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

oh ffs that was because i posted the pics about my friends rig hahaXD

so i thought you asked about the temps with the H50 ahhahahaa 

well i have my 965 at 1.475v and running at 3914mhz atm, dunno how to get it higher, it gets like 55c at full load and 36c at idle.

hope that was a better answer dude


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 20, 2009)

My PC ATM just took some money from me!! 

It got very top heavy too.

Before:





After:





Right now I'm seeing a 10C improvement. After the AS setups up, it looks like its heading toward 15C. I'm extremely happy with the D14.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> My PC ATM just took some money from me!!
> 
> It got very top heavy too.
> 
> ...



that is insanely large 

be careful it dont break of and destroys your 4870x2


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> be careful it dont break of and destroys your 4870x2





At least I got it in the way to deflect it off the Enermax.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

haha, how much does that sucker weights?


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 20, 2009)

1240g according to Noctua.

To tell you the truth, yes I could tell the difference between the V2 and D14, but it wasn't enough that I would get concerned about those who are concerned about board bending etc. If I were using it in a lan case, I wouldn't move it installed. The nice thing is that it's very easy to remove while keeping the bracket securely in place and could be quickly reinstalled.

Construction wise, there is a huge difference between the two. The V2 heatsink plates always seemed like thin tin plates to me. I could move the fins with the push of the finger on them. The D14 is different. It's fins felt solid and no concern came to me to make sure I don't bend them to close off an airflow path, unlike the V2. Add that with the quality of packaging it showed up in and with left me with only the impression that I bought a Ferrari to replace my Kia. It was really night and day difference. I can understand now why some people are fans of Noctua. Their quality isn't just focused on their product, but also the presentation of it as you take it out of the package and sort the parts. Very well labeled and very good instructions for installation. There is even a booklet that holds the two different instruction pamphlets for AMD and Intel processors.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

Love the Tech Station:












I like my Noctua as well. Just have it mounted a little different:





Just switched the front fan to the rear and it is pulling air. Thought it might work better that way as I had to remove my top 120mm fan to fit this thing in my case!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Brad,

That rig looks sweet man.  Rad looks familiar


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> My PC ATM just took some money from me!!



Those Enermax PSUs have to be the sexiest on the market.  I love the subtle sparkels and the gritty looking surface.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Pictures Snoopkatt?



Whoops forgot them haha. Tomorrow I'll post some. It's nothing crazy though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2009)

No more tech station, NZXT Tempest EVO.






Patiently waiting for the Noctua NH-D14. Then, all fans will be replaced with Noctua fans, woooo!


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 20, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Love the Tech Station:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/IMG_0178019.jpg
> 
> ...



that cooler master v8 looks like a beast how well does it perform tho


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

I find that it is mediocre at best. I have two other i7 920's one with a Noctua NH-D14 and one with a Apogee GTZ water block. The V8 is about 10 C higher than the D14 and GTZ. However it is keeping the Rampage II Gene set-up running at 62 C and under @ 3.GHz 100% WCG~
But that is on the Tech Station with cool Alaskan air blowing over it

The Noctua NH-D14 is the true beast:


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> that cooler master v8 looks like a beast how well does it perform tho


It is good, just that many coolers are better. 
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=4
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=5

Edit: A point of interest the cooler in that review...
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=2
For some reason that Iceage cooler looks exactly like this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It is good, just that many coolers are better.
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=4
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2461&page=5
> 
> ...



Was covered here in our news release. It also looks like an XtremeGear cooler. Does do well though, at least my XG version did


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Was covered here in our news release. It also looks like an XtremeGear cooler. Does do well though, at least my XG version did


They only differences are these two are black nickle plated 
I guess I found out who is the OEM, and I know where to get these dirt cheap.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

This is for Cold Storm.....

Long cat case is long...


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> This is for Cold Storm.....
> 
> Long cat case is long...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/DSC01307.jpg


The baby Raven 
It looks so cute


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The baby Raven
> It looks so cute



I wouldnt call it the baby Raven....its 27 inches from front to back


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I wouldnt call it the baby Raven....its 27 inches from front to back


Well, compare that to my big ass Raven it is cute


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

yes you are right, they did shift the PSU from the bottom and put it out the top this time around. Save volume I think, just a different way to go about it. Personally I'm a bigger fan of the RV01 as well.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

In fact I like the Fortress FT02 cases much better than the RV02 TBH.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking the other day, I have to agree on this case with the cleaner front end of the Fortress is very nice indeed.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

My gf wants te rv02 but i want rv01


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Get both?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

Surely get both.



sneekypeet said:


> Looking the other day, I have to agree on this case with the cleaner front end of the Fortress is very nice indeed.


The FT02 just feels alot more "SilverStone" to me.
Either way, I like pretty much liked all of SilverStone cases.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Im so 1337 i dont need a case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

so you went back to phase Cory?  Or is that another rig?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, yeah sneeky, that be my new one! Gotta get something for my Samurai X (Battousai) case build!! 

THX man!!


Yeah, the first build is a great build, but I love how "under the top" this case looks..


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so you went back to phase Cory?  Or is that another rig?



I put the phase back on last night for shits and giggles  Now it wont post at 4.6ghz like it did before. I just scored some LN2 though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I put the phase back on last night for shits and giggles  Now it wont post at 4.6ghz like it did before. I just scored some LN2 though



Any ideas why it won't post at that clock anymore?


You have a LN2 pot?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any ideas why it won't post at that clock anymore?
> 
> 
> You have a LN2 pot?



I have no idea why it wont post at that anymore. With eleet tool i got it to 4.6though but not enough v. 

Im gonna get an F1 Dragon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Im so 1337 i dont need a case
> 
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5115/dscn1049l.jpg



Is that phase unit?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

F1 dragon =


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

did you build it yourself or did you buy it prebuilt?


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Here they are! Sorry, I don't have a good camera. I haven't modded it, so it's nothing really special, although I feel like it's an accomplishment that I got all that stuff in there, OC'd it and it still keeps cool haha.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

SnoopKatt said:


> Here they are! Sorry, I don't have a good camera. I haven't modded it, so it's nothing really special, although I feel like it's an accomplishment that I got all that stuff in there, OC'd it and it still keeps cool haha.



its an adequate Rig , even tho it could have a use for a little cable management... just a little... its crammed in there


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> F1 dragon =


Yes it does. I cant wait to get my mits on one.



brandonwh64 said:


> did you build it yourself or did you buy it prebuilt?


I traded for it and the guy had it custom built.



SnoopKatt said:


> Here they are! Sorry, I don't have a good camera. I haven't modded it, so it's nothing really special, although I feel like it's an accomplishment that I got all that stuff in there, OC'd it and it still keeps cool haha.


Floppy drive?

Got the pc back in the case cause i need to get the phase unit ready for shipment.

Also did a tad bit more cable management.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy sweet pie of heaven!

Ordered: 
EVGA Classified X58 760
3x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz

Now don't even start how good idea it was money wise, but u sure can't deny its some nice piece of hw!


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its an adequate Rig , even tho it could have a use for a little cable management... just a little... its crammed in there



Hahaha I tried...there's no taming the beast! The video card is so long, and the SATA cables are in such a strange spot...I guess I could get 90 degree SATA cables though huh?

I needed the floppy drive for my C++ class...we had to turn in a few things on floppies because she didn't want to deal with USB thumb drives haha. They're inexpensive though, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

SnoopKatt said:


> Hahaha I tried...there's no taming the beast! The video card is so long, and the SATA cables are in such a strange spot...I guess I could get 90 degree SATA cables though huh?
> 
> I needed the floppy drive for my C++ class...we had to turn in a few things on floppies because she didn't want to deal with USB thumb drives haha. They're inexpensive though, so it's not a big deal.



Here you go


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 21, 2009)

Soooo, i can't begin to tell you all how excited i am.  Every year my g/f goes all out to make sure i get the coolest tech she can find/think of, or that i asked for.  This year i'll have some pictures of my new case that's on the way, a corsaiir obsidion 800, phenom 2 965c3, asus m4a79t deluxe, g.skill ddr3 12800, and for now i'll be keeping my video cards and psu and hardrives.  SO i should have some pics up just after christmas of the new build.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2009)

Enjoy the Obsidian...Cant believe she already told you


----------



## douglatins (Dec 21, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Soooo, i can't begin to tell you all how excited i am.  Every year my g/f goes all out to make sure i get the coolest tech she can find/think of, or that i asked for.  This year i'll have some pictures of my new case that's on the way, a corsaiir obsidion 800, phenom 2 965c3, asus m4a79t deluxe, g.skill ddr3 12800, and for now i'll be keeping my video cards and psu and hardrives.  SO i should have some pics up just after christmas of the new build.



I still cant believe you guys have that kind of ladies there, a girl into hardware where I live is like a islamic extremist into jews. I mean they could try, but its like when going shopping for shoes with them


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 21, 2009)

My girl is that way. She is even on the forums. So theres proof they are out there. If you find one, kidnap her and keep her


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

There's girls like that, just not a lot of them hahaha. All of my friends that are girls have no interest in anything computer related. Only thing they ever found interesting was how I made my camcorder a webcam and how I can use my TV has a monitor lol.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Enjoy the Obsidian...Cant believe she already told you



shhhh she didn't, another tpu member whom i won't mention tipped me off lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2009)

aww man, and we got her sorted in like 10mins and made the thread go away and everything....no offense to whoever, but what a douche

at least act surprised she seemed rather proud of herself and her decision for you.

LOL.... you should so PM me who it was so I can give em 5 points for being the Grinch.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 21, 2009)

oh and she doesn't know i know so keep it quiet, she only reads the forums once a year, third year in a row she's come you guys for help, i'm beggining to really respect you all very very much lol
wit these things.  And yeah i'm going to be suprised no matter what she always gets the best things, but i couldnt' wait ti spread the news, it's gonna be badass
wd


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

am i the only one, that prefers to buy his hardware himself?
i love to make/get presents from my Girlfriend, that arent expensive, but have some kind of "magic" in them.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 21, 2009)

i like buying my own hardware but this year nobody felt like guessingso they asked, and so i told them lol, except the case i had "have" wink wink no idea about it lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i like buying my own hardware but this year nobody felt like guessingso they asked, and so i told them lol, except the case i had "have" wink wink no idea about it lol


surely you never noticed it


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

Sneeky, do you have height measurements for that cute little baby Raven?


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Soooo, i can't begin to tell you all how excited i am.  Every year my g/f goes all out to make sure i get the coolest tech she can find/think of, or that i asked for.  This year i'll have some pictures of my new case that's on the way, a corsaiir obsidion 800,



That is I case I actually like. It's really hawt. Good for you!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a spare 120V windows airconditioner that i might try the mod to phase?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 21, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Sneeky, do you have height measurements for that cute little baby Raven?


It is so cute 
Just slightly over half a meter tall 
http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/r-spec.php?model=RV02&area=usa


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> It is so cute
> Just slightly over half a meter tall
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/r-spec.php?model=RV02&area=usa



I was under the impression it was a mATX case for a while... But it's actually higher than a regular case. In which case (heheh, case, heheh) it's one HECK of a long case


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

I can't see my case via work.. lol.. 

Yeah, the case is pretty long. about 3" longer then my Pennicale case I have now.. Which is 3" longer then my Cosmos case..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

LOOK WHAT I GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!

one Single 60Amp +12v rail


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2009)

gratz dude:-D

now go on and get it mounted:-D


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 21, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOOK WHAT I GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> ...



Ooh I just noticed that you can take the fan grill off to clean the fan without breaking any warranties. I might do that in the next couple of weeks, I'm sure mine's getting very dusty.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2009)

OH YOU CAN!!! good eye there


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 21, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> OH YOU CAN!!! good eye there



Yep, I'm not sure why more manufacturer's don't do that. I had an Antec NeoPower Blue and I would have had to break a seal to get to the fan. Maybe they just want the units to go out faster so you'll buy a new one


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 21, 2009)

I cleaned up that huge mess of wires I had in the corner along with my cabinet  







and since this isn't a "Your furniture ATM" thread, here's m'lady.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 22, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOOK WHAT I GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAY!
> 
> ...


Eh 
I got me TX850 a few day earlier. 
Single +12V with 70Amps = win.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2009)

Brandon, isn't it nice to have a great PSU?  I loved my 750TX until I upgraded to a 1000W HX.



Hey SoylentJoe, do you hate having your case on the left?  I love looking at my goodies and have my case window straight at me.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> GBrandon, isn't it nice to have a great PSU?  I loved my 750TX until I upgraded to a 1000W HX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SoylentJoe, do you hate having your case on the left?  I love looking at my goodies and have my case window straight at me.



Yeah, I have a window and cathodes and everything. It used to be on the right, but this is the only was I can have the computer with the desk set up like this. It's alright, the people outside will get a good view :/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yea this PSU is great!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, I have a window and cathodes and everything. It used to be on the right, but this is the only was I can have the computer with the desk set up like this. It's alright, the people outside will get a good view :/



Flip it.  You could invert the case, maybe.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Flip it.  You could invert the case, maybe.



Well if I turned it around I'd have to walk around my desk any time I needed to use a disc, and I don't think she'd like sitting on her head very much.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2009)

Some padding maybe?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Brandon, isn't it nice to have a great PSU?  I loved my 750TX until I upgraded to a 1000W HX.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SoylentJoe, do you hate having your case on the left?  I love looking at my goodies and have my case window straight at me.



All i need to do is look down to see my junk


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I cleaned up that huge mess of wires I had in the corner along with my cabinet



What's that big tube of KY Jelly for?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> What's that big tube of KY Jelly for?


LOL thats freaking funny!!! GG mate!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> What's that big tube of KY Jelly for?



 he is saving it for you


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2009)

That is just wrong:shadedshu
But really funny


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

HammerON said:


> That is just wrong:shadedshu
> But really funny



c'mon, admit it, you just envy MT Alex for not having the chance to get lubed up and try da tube 

yeah your right, it is just wrong, :shadedshu


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2009)

Yah, it probably is a little wrong, but it was late and the idea just struck me.  No offense to SJ, the shelves were simply my canvas.

And who needs KY?  There's no substitute for good old fashioned spit.  Oops, now that IS wrong!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 22, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> What's that big tube of KY Jelly for?




Well hey, what can I say, she just isn't as flexible as she used to be.









The bad thing is, when I saw the KY in the picture I freaked and looked up at my shelf


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 22, 2009)

here's the old beast again 




i couldn't get the dust filter in the middle hole it was just to big  

that bit attached to the side is the front door of an old case with a built in usb speed controller/ temp sensors and a little clock ,(nice for knowing the time when late night gaming)





it came free with my power pack so to speak, thrown out in the the trash 
saddly only works on xp  but there again i don't use any other o/s 
i might splash out and buy the proper unit(same innards just it fits in 2 dvd drive slots) 
then i'll have some spare parts, plus i can finaly put the side of this case back on


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats pretty ghetto! Me likes!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 23, 2009)

TheCrow said:


> Thats pretty ghetto! Me likes!



 well i think it's brill, it did have a bit of a duck fit the other week (screen was black no lights just powered the fans )it just needed reseting, here's what the unit looks like 




it'll look better than having the case front running with wires down the side, plus it's got a vista compatible memory card reader


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Good system i got running, soon i shall be receiving a SLI bridge so i can run full blown sli on my p45. 






^^^^^^ Modded my 8400gs to a PCI-E x1 and it worked great, but i tried running it with my 2 GTX 260's and nvidia disabled a GPU and i couldnt get sli working after i put the 8400gs in. 
If im right this card only has a outstanding 8 stream processors which is basicly so dam small now these days, thats its not even worth 10 bucks really. I can still manage to play crysis at 640x480 at 20-30 fps on super low i belive. ITS A SINGLE DIGIT THOUGH.

On a side note, SHAME BEST BUY FOR CHARGING 80 DOLLARS BACK AT THE END OF 08 TO BUY THIS CARD!!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture007554.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture008870.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091223/Capture009540.jpg
> Good system i got running, soon i shall be receiving a SLI bridge so i can run full blown sli on my p45.
> ...



Your photo quality looks like slides stolen from some secret government alien autopsy.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your photo quality looks like slides stolen from some secret government alien autopsy.



Thats what you get from getting some RCA wierd non FLIP camera, ive been seeing these 10+ mega pixel cameras for 60 bucks!!!! And yet he baught this FLIP Prototype which is terrable for 100+ on TV. I kinda hate this but its just a mega Pixel better then my dam Phone.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your photo quality looks like slides stolen from some secret government alien autopsy.
> http://home.swipnet.se/~w-12947/Gfx/autopsy1.jpg



LMAO 

Wow that acctualy scares me


----------



## cdawall (Dec 24, 2009)

my little netbook undervolted and overclocked






max oc so far


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

New Screen and new Techstation!
Old Screen:




New Screen:




comparance:





new techstation!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

nice LCD 
and i spot a OCZ PSU and is that a bong  are those pics of your GF on the wall?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice LCD
> and i spot a OCZ PSU and is that a bong  are those pics of your GF on the wall?



Thank you! i really enjoy it, after 10 years with maximum: 17"
its even flatter than the other screen

its a No Name AXP-Psu, but it looks good, and i consider it an "average" PSU.
its not one of the cheap generics

yes its a bong, my special,handmade,german engineered, EHLE made out of SCHOTT DURAN

and yes... its my wonderful, so much beloved girlfriend... i really want to marry her someday


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thank you! i really enjoy it, after 10 years with maximum: 17"
> its even flatter than the other screen
> 
> its a No Name AXP-Psu, but it looks good, and i consider it an "average" PSU.
> ...



she is very pretty. I wish you luck


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> she is very pretty. I wish you luck



thank you POS!
i wish you also Luck! i believe you may need it atm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thank you POS!
> i wish you also Luck! i believe you may need it atm



thank you 
atm things have been going good not great but not much to complain about.alittle more luck wouldn't hurt  

on topic here is the E7200 i had to use the V1 because for some reason the board wouldn't post with the fort 120 on it  but it keeps the at a acceptable temp. and no it isn't all that dusty (i cleaned it 2days ago) it just alittle fur from my rabbit. the white fur shows up alot in the pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you
> atm things have been going good not great but not much to complain about.alittle more luck wouldn't hurt
> 
> on topic here is the E7200
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/1224092255.jpg



is that dust?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thank you
> atm things have been going good not great but not much to complain about.alittle more luck wouldn't hurt
> 
> on topic here is the E7200
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/1224092255.jpg



wow your v1 has eaten the shit hasnt it. I im a perfection freak when it comes to PC looks now so i see that and tear  knowing the PC would look 10 times better with a new heatsinks freash and strait. I even do wire management on crap OEM boxes without request, lolololol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that dust?



no its white rabbit fur. I just cleaned it 2days ago and it doesn't look that bad in person. It is only alittle fur.. why did i have to get white rabbits 



3volvedcombat said:


> wow your v1 has eaten the shit hasnt it. I im a perfection freak when it comes to PC looks now so i see that and tear  knowing the PC would look 10 times better with a new heatsinks freash and strait. I even do wire management on crap OEM boxes without request, lolololol.



It pissed me off when it was only a week old because it wouldn't fit in my Antec 300 without removing the 140mm fan so it took a nice little fly across the room into the wall  stupid move I know. I am thinking about buying 2 new heatsinks 1 for the E7200 and 1 for the X2 5kBE(not shown here)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2009)

that is one messy rabbit you got there mate

you do know that animals arent supposed to stay INSIDE but outside right?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

every few months i take alcohol cloths to my fans, wipe them all down and what not


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is one messy rabbit you got there mate
> 
> you do know that animals arent supposed to stay INSIDE but outside right?


I got 2 rabbits that have white fur on them(one is 99%white other is about 40%)
the fur goes everyplace. I wouldn't put them out side for anything there almost like my kids 
pics are alittle old but they still look about the same(but they both are skinner now)










eidairaman1 said:


> every few months i take alcohol cloths to my fans, wipe them all down and what not



i took the fan out of the heatsink and cleaned it before i put it in this rig


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no its white rabbit fur. I just cleaned it 2days ago and it doesn't look that bad in person. It is only alittle fur.. why did i have to get white rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> It pissed me off when it was only a week old because it wouldn't fit in my Antec 300 without removing the 140mm fan so it took a nice little fly across the room into the wall  stupid move I know. I am thinking about buying 2 new heatsinks 1 for the E7200 and 1 for the X2 5kBE(not shown here)



because you maybe love Jefferson Airplane, Alice in Wonderland and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? 3 good reasons to own white rabbits, and not black

i can fully understand you... it wasnt stupid... its was just too impulsive. sometimes IT...JUST...HAVE...TO....WORK...DAMMIT!
you just have to pay, but money isnt everything,luckily


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> because you maybe love Jefferson Airplane, Alice in Wonderland and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas? 3 good reasons to own white rabbits, and not black
> 
> i can fully understand you... it wasnt stupid... its was just too impulsive. sometimes IT...JUST...HAVE...TO....WORK...DAMMIT!
> you just have to pay, but money isnt everything,luckily



looks like i am going to be paying to buy atleast 1 new heatsink now. 

as for the white rabbits i'm not sure about why i wanted them. I saw the all white one and i couldn't put it down because it was just so sweet and the other one was so cute i had to take it  I have a soft spot for sweet cute things...that is also why i am with my current gf


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

i only have a soft spot for one little cute thing. she needed years, to get thru the control checks and throwout mechanisms of my heart
But i can understand you well... there can only be one


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got 2 rabbits that have white fur on them(one is 99%white other is about 40%)
> the fur goes everyplace. I wouldn't put them out side for anything there almost like my kids
> pics are alittle old but they still look about the same(but they both are skinner now)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030016.jpg
> ...



i want a rabbit D:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and yes... its my wonderful, so much beloved girlfriend... i really want to marry her someday


 It puts the lotion in the basket or it gets the hose again.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

@ POS. look at the backplate or the top near any caps and see if the cooler is gounding something out. Maybe something a Dremmel can fix.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It puts the lotion in the basket or it gets the hose again.....



sorry, i cant understand "insiders"
UD tells me:
The Silence of Lambs?
i really dont get that joke,mailman


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2009)

This is my rig at the moment






Before I put it in the sunbeam and put the proper WC in : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

is the WC a Corsair H50?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2009)

No that's a domino ALC I butchered to make it an effective cooling solution ( better then true 120 x)








Ghetto modded


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2009)

WTF   What is that thing?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> @ POS. look at the backplate or the top near any caps and see if the cooler is gounding something out. Maybe something a Dremmel can fix.



i looked around i didn't see anything grounding it. Also there is a big plastic cover (that is also sticky lol) over the metal to stop that from happening. It works fine on my other board


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2009)

Its the fancontroller/alarm/pump control for the ALC, taken out of its housing screwed into a dvd case and then stuck to my PSU.

Gets the job done you know 



*edit*

Ram cooler was made by me


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

since Noctua Clause was so kind, and I liked the idea when it was posted here, I decided to follow suit. Personal preference for the fans aside, there is a ton more air going through now versus those low speed Corsair Fans.


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> since Noctua Clause was so kind, and I liked the idea when it was posted here, I decided to follow suit. Personal preference for the fans aside, there is a ton more air going through now versus those low speed Corsair Fans.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091226/DSC01375.jpg



Beautiful. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got 2 rabbits that have white fur on them(one is 99%white other is about 40%)
> the fur goes everyplace. I wouldn't put them out side for anything there almost like my kids
> pics are alittle old but they still look about the same(but they both are skinner now)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030016.jpg
> ...



their not rabbits in the tech world we call them


bunneh's

like i have a bunneh then i got another bunneh now i have bunnehs!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> their not rabbits in the tech world we call them
> 
> 
> bunneh's
> ...



 i am going to have to remember that one.  but as you can see my bunnehs make a mess of my rigs


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am going to have to remember that one.  but as you can see my bunnehs make a mess of my rigs



 excellent its a good word as for dirty yes indeed. but it cant be helped


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2009)

Man Sneeky, that looks sweet as hell!

wish I had a Noctua Clause for me..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent its a good word as for dirty yes indeed. but it cant be helped



 I will just have to deal with the mess or put them in another room away from my rigs  good thing i have an air compressor in the garage (can't get to it ATM as there is alot of junk blocking it )


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2009)

Im rebuilding my system tonight. I got a new case and CPU cooler


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im rebuilding my system tonight. I got a new case and CPU cooler



Take pics if possible.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Noctua but the circular fans made them much uglier lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I love Noctua but the circular fans made them much uglier lol



That's where paint comes in! 

But, I am with you in ways.. putting a "circular fan" on top of a square mesh whole.. It just doesn't go right at all!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

rebuilt my HTPC today to tidy up the wiring...


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> rebuilt my HTPC today to tidy up the wiring...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31641&stc=1&d=1261777348
> 
> ...



That looks excellent! The stock heatsink looks great with the sinks on the motherboard, not to mention it's uber-clean.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2009)

Fit, that looks great.  I love the components and the clean insides.  Hook it up and snap another pic for us.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Fit, that looks great.  I love the components and the clean insides.  Hook it up and snap another pic for us.



watching a movie on it right now haha... i'll see what i can do.


specs on it are...

AMD PII 550BE
ECS 785x mobo
3x1gb adata ES 1600mhz cas7 ddr3
onboard ATI/AMD HD4200 video
seagate 1tb 7200.11(soon to be WD GP 2tb)
LiteOn BDrom
corsair hx520w
*Will announce the case soon*


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Very Clean look Fits. 

waiting for more pictures!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 27, 2009)

What'cha watchin?  

probably pron


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> What'cha watchin?
> 
> probably pron



the Hangover on BR


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the Hangover on BR



 I was going to watch that, but I'm watching "Year One" instead.. Didn't want to miss out on anything via the movie!


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the Hangover on BR



What are you using to play it or did you rip it to the hard drive?

I've got a BR player, just don't know of good software out there to play it with as I don't have room to rip it to the drive.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> *Will announce the case soon*



I'm really digging that case 
*Waits for Fits to announce what the case is*


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the Hangover on BR






Creapy I was watching it at the same time.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2009)

Thought I'd do a before and after shot. Cos there is no way hours of zip tie madness is going to be forgotten!

Before (August 2009):





After (December 2009):





(There is still one annoying cable going across for the CCT but soon to be fixed when i get a soldering iron)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

KeiX

great improvement


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2009)

It sucks to not have holes for cable tidying in the case, but thankfully the TJ-10 is designed so you can channel everything through the sides of the cooler in the middle. So it may not look as pretty, but is every bit as good with airflow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

Ohh, I love cable managment . I do cable managment to the PC at work.  Go figure!


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2009)

Cable tidying is a bit like decorating the christmas tree I guess. I only do it once a year.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 28, 2009)

KieX said:


> Thought I'd do a before and after shot. Cos there is no way hours of zip tie madness is going to be forgotten!
> 
> Before (August 2009):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091228/DSC_0819 (Small).jpg
> ...



are you using your sata hdd cable to tie up the 24pin power cables from tho mobo? if so thats rather clever


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> are you using your sata hdd cable to tie up the 24pin power cables from tho mobo? if so thats rather clever



Yeah a stroke of genious I thought!

I wanted to have the Intel SSD on show (if it's uber expensive flaunt it! ) so decided to put it on the mobo tray, but to tidy the long cable for short distance I span it round the 24pin and the other SATAs.

Glad someone noticed that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

KieX said:


> Cable tidying is a bit like decorating the christmas tree I guess. I only do it once a year.



I do it once a week 


KieX said:


> Yeah a stroke of genious I thought!
> 
> I wanted to have the Intel SSD on show (if it's uber expensive flaunt it! ) so decided to put it on the mobo tray, but to tidy the long cable for short distance I span it round the 24pin and the other SATAs.
> 
> Glad someone noticed that



I didn't notice, maybe since I was viewing from the phone.  Clever indeed


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 29, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> @ Madmax - What is this neat looking little contraption?



 MT Alex but i've only just seen what what you wrote better to reply than not ey 
it's just my old camcorders lens and motor drive, i took it to pieces after my uncle borrowed and must have dropped it, worse part of it was he borrowed it to make a suicide video (not a bomber one)as his mrs had left himthen he drank a bottle of antifreeze,infront of her, somehow he's still here, he was in intensive care for over a week and has caused himself some heart damage and god knows what else:shadedshu


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy buckets!  Glad that he's still alive after chugging Prestone.  Just goes to show you that women are dangerous.  Unless they're nude - then they are double dog dangerous, because they know what we think with and are trying to take over our minds!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

you just have to keep calm, as long as you have all your limbs, and your penis isnt bitten off.
i dont believe a bottle of antifreeze, ever convinced a woman,to stay with someone. they can be pretty cold and harsh,if they want to... there are things on this World... really strange!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

ATM this is mine. I just finished up taking care of the ugly yellow plastic and running the wires to the top ports in a hole to go behind the mobo tray. also cut out the fan holes to help with airflow 
I think it looks much better. Input please 

btw hardware will be put in after i get back from newyears


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Wayyyy better Tim.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wayyyy better Tim.



thanks  I thought so myself. I should be putting a modular PSU in it when i get everything together so that will help alot also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I thought so myself. I should be putting a modular PSU in it when i get everything together so that will help alot also



Yes it would. I would love to see how it'll come out    Modular will help a lot, it sure helped me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes it would. I would love to see how it'll come out    Modular will help a lot, it sure helped me.



I will post pics after i get everything done. Also when i get some time i will be doing some WM on the Antec 300 also then post pics of that too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Antec 300 should be a nice challenge when I comes to wire management.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Antec 300 should be a nice challenge when I comes to wire management.



trust me it is.  you have seen it before but now it has mostly all new hardware in it. The only things that are the same are the HSF and ram


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 29, 2009)

That case actually looks good with red plastic. Nice work!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen it.   But if you get creative it can look good


----------



## Azma (Dec 30, 2009)

Update: Sleeved the PSU and all other cables  Just mounting left =) 

Sleeves are from MDPC. Love the sleeves, nice and easy to work with


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

PSU looks sweet! you took it apart to sleeve it all?

I'm going to have mkmods sleeve my psu for my mm case. Not enough time to do it myself.. Next one will be.


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

azma666 said:


> Update: Sleeved the PSU and all other cables  Just mounting left =)
> 
> Sleeves are from MDPC. Love the sleeves, nice and easy to work with
> 
> ...



Sexy sleeves


----------



## Azma (Dec 30, 2009)

Tnx KleX  
Cold Storm: Jupp, took it apart Took some hours too sleeve it, but was a lot of funn doing it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2009)

looks gude dude, lookin forward to seing it all together


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you need to take all the cable out of the PSU or do sleeves come split? Just curious cos opening up the PSU isn't my idea of fun


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

Most people will Cut the cables a few inches outside of the psu and then sleeve it indiv. TO me, it looks very tacky to have it done that way.. you ether need to sleeve it by breaking the PSU open, or sleeve it right from the box itself..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2009)

or you could get a fulle modular psu instead, then you wont have to open it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, but what's the fun in that? Some people will still splice the heck out of a full modular psu only due to the sleeving be otter Sh1t.


----------



## KieX (Dec 30, 2009)

My PSU comes for the most part sleeved. Just this annoying little bit that I dunno wether to try do something about or not:






Been considering painting it black and save myself a lot of effort


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, most psu's are done like that.. It's a eye sore to have it done like that.. but, that's how they do it..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I've seen it.   But if you get creative it can look good



hows this look? Just did the WM


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Dec 30, 2009)

better pics would be good


p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this look? Just did the WM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091230/1229092259.jpg


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 30, 2009)

Make your harddrive vertical and it would look better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2009)

MaximusExtreme said:


> better pics would be good


I will also take better pics later after i get new batts. for the cam. I used my cell for that pic just for a sneak peak


PP Mguire said:


> Make your harddrive vertical and it would look better.



will give that a try after newyears and i put the GTX260 in.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2010)

First time posting in this thread, heres my rig:







I really need to gets to cleaning the dust out of it, if only i had a can of compressed air.

And ya, my cable management is kind of trash, i have the CPU power reaching over my video card.

Im still thinking about switching out those 4x1GB OCZ sticks for a 2x2GB kit of Crucial Ballistix Tracers


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> First time posting in this thread, heres my rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100101/DSCN0107329.jpg
> 
> ...




I like the look of that PC, that looks like a PC somebody without influience from other computers would build, no special ziptiez, no sleeving, no pretty aftermarketcoolers, just all they need to get the PC going with some mid wiremanagement, and slam the side panel on. 

Looks good for a no "cable management" PC.

that IDE cable burns my eyes, >.>


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I like the look of that PC, that looks like a PC somebody without influience from other computers would build, no special ziptiez, no sleeving, no pretty aftermarketcoolers, just all they need to get the PC going with some mid wiremanagement, and slam the side panel on.
> 
> Looks good for a no "cable management" PC.
> 
> that IDE cable burns my eyes, >.>


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ide Rocks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah IDE rocks


----------



## Azma (Jan 2, 2010)

Done =)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

You should be prohibited from posting this pictures azma.  They are just too good for us.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

They look nice......but mines cleaner


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 2, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done =)
> 
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4342/dsc0293b.jpg
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/10/dsc0295xq.jpg


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 2, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done =)
> 
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4342/dsc0293b.jpg
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/10/dsc0295xq.jpg



Too bad you couldn't have tucked the 6-pin cpu power behind the motherboard tray, if it wasn't for that it'd be _even more_ perfect.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They look nice......but mines cleaner



How would we know?  you still owe us from the new case and cooler you got from Christmas! Gotta post it man! You gotta!

as for Azma, great work man!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> How would we know?  you still owe us from the new case and cooler you got from Christmas! Gotta post it man! You gotta!
> 
> as for Azma, great work man!



I'm with CS on this one


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Gimme a few min. Im uploading now


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 2, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done =)
> 
> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4342/dsc0293b.jpg
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/10/dsc0295xq.jpg



Nice work, 10/10! Clean, tidy and sexy!  Regarding these power supply cables, do they come stock like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Nice work, 10/10! Clean, tidy and sexy!  Regarding these power supply cables, do they come stock like that?



Naw, that is sleeved.  The ones to the graphics card are like that, but the rest are sleeved.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gimme a few min. Im uploading now



I've given you almost 30m.. 26m if you want to count.. 

Oh yeah, everyone will see something sweet come Wenesday!

Something only two people know about


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They look nice......but mines cleaner



I take his word for it, he's a cable management maniac!  Waiting to see your work with the haf though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

That's very Clean Mailman! Just one thing.. Gotta sleeve the fan in the back of the case  

Nah, it looks great. Thanks for allowing me to see it! Most pictures here I can't due to work block  

Work    Me


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/1-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/2-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/3-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/4-1.jpg



Jeez thats nice, and me who thought i had done a  near perfect job with mine  Maybe I just suck at cable management! Looking to improve though  10/10 man, thats clean and sexy indeed! I really need to get some of these "sleeves", it really makes a difference.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dont forget to rate it 

TheMailBox 2.0



Cold Storm said:


> That's very Clean Mailman! Just one thing.. Gotta sleeve the fan in the back of the case
> 
> Nah, it looks great. Thanks for allowing me to see it! Most pictures here I can't due to work block
> 
> Work    Me



I know I know. Its bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 2, 2010)

I like your desk. I wish i could get a glass desk


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dont forget to rate it
> 
> TheMailBox 2.0
> 
> ...





I'll vote when I get home. Remind me in steam if I haven't commented on it tonight. 5h more! Woot!


As for the cable. take it out and just paint the sucker, or move around the fan to where you don't even see it via that style of picture.. I all ways make sure my wires are in the back part of the case, so I can hide them from everyone! 


Still great stuff man! Now, when you painting the inside?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/1-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/2-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/3-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/4-1.jpg



That IDE Cable burns my eyes >.>
Hate the color of it >.>

Everything else is sexy, and I like that PSU (hehehehe)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'll vote when I get home. Remind me in steam if I haven't commented on it tonight. 5h more! Woot!
> 
> 
> As for the cable. take it out and just paint the sucker, or move around the fan to where you don't even see it via that style of picture.. I all ways make sure my wires are in the back part of the case, so I can hide them from everyone!
> ...



Moving the fan is a good idea. Ill do that. However I wont be painting the case anytime soon. I like the bare steel look.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I like your desk. I wish i could get a glass desk



Everything in Florida is made of glass, for chalking up lines.  Oh, yah, I used to watch Miami Vice.  Those Floridians are all hopped up on Peruvian flake and football.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Everything in Florida is made of glass, for chalking up lines.  Oh, yah, I used to watch Miami Vice.  Those Floridians are all hopped up on Peruvian flake and football.



That hurts because its true. (wipes his bloody nose)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/1-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/2-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/3-1.jpg
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/4-1.jpg



Makes me want to clean up my wire management in my system.

Very nice.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Everything in Florida is made of glass, for chalking up lines.  Oh, yah, I used to watch Miami Vice.  Those Floridians are all hopped up on Peruvian flake and football.





TheMailMan78 said:


> That hurts because its true. (wipes his bloody nose)



That's not fully true! I don't do chalk lines on my desk, I do DORITOS Spicy Sweet Chili Lines


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2010)

If you can snort a line of Doritos without blowing the back of your head off, then you should have a Lamborgini parked in your garage and a naked lady wrapped around each leg.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> If you can snort a line of Doritos without blowing the back of your head off, then you should have a Lamborgini parked in your garage and a naked lady wrapped around each leg.



I can't, but I should have at least a naked lady wrapped around each leg...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> If you can snort a line of Doritos without blowing the back of your head off, then you should have a Lamborgini parked in your garage and a naked lady wrapped around each leg.



Well... It's crushed..


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 2, 2010)

@TheMailMan78  soooooo neat =( it just makes me sad when i think of the cheapo under my desk



i'll post mine tomorrow!!! ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> @TheMailMan78  soooooo neat =( it just makes me sad when i think of the cheapo under my desk
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post mine tomorrow!!! ^^



Honestly my over all rig wasn't that expensive.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 2, 2010)

Pics of sunbeam mod up asap, its done.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2010)

do i see that right, and you use a peddle card in one of your PCI-E Slots?
i thought only the Biostar 790gx had a Lack of switching IC´s, and therefore needed that damn card (also, the slot order is reverted, like on your case)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do i see that right, and you use a peddle card in one of your PCI-E Slots?
> i thought only the Biostar 790gx had a Lack of switching IC´s, and therefore needed that damn card (also, the slot order is reverted, like on your case)



The slot order isnt reversed. Thats the way that board is. Also yup, thats a paddle card. When I first open the box to my mobo I was like WTF!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The slot order isnt reversed. Thats the way that board is. Also yup, thats a paddle card. When I first open the box to my mobo I was like WTF!



yes, the master slot is at the bottom, from what i see, thats what i meant. peddle cards are really ugly! better buy a second card, to fill up that slot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yes, the master slot is at the bottom, from what i see, thats what i meant. peddle cards are really ugly! better buy a second card, to fill up that slot



Oh yeah. I'm getting a second 5850 as soon as budget allows.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ugn D:

Was going to share pictures of my nearly finished project ( need to do finishing touches)

but I still can't upload photos D: ( they just fail 9 out of ten times)

Anywhom this managed to get uploaded.


The Ceiling of my Sunbeam Transformer now looks like












*edit* those are paper clips, the threads for the centre fan on the rad were gone, I had to be creative XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

well if they are more than 2mb then you have a answer to why the upload fails.

and i like those blue fans, they will always look sexy to me


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

He I'm in love with UV reactive stuff at the moment.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

sounds kinky


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds kinky



haha that made me laugh


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds kinky




Well <_< ....



XD

Another picture managed to upload, ignore all the crap in the photo!

And the cathode box, I just slamed them in there to light it up : ]


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Well <_< ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> haha that made me laugh



so you liked that, dirrrrty boy

ok ill stop now



pantherx12 said:


> Well <_< ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe

yeah cathode boxes are always a pain in the ass IMO, best thing is to put it behind something if you have the space for it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so you liked that, dirrrrty boy
> 
> ok ill stop now
> 
> ...




Going to stick the wee buggers ( 4 cathodes total) above the front 22cm fan.

Two more pictures managed to wriggled past my dodgy internets







What the case looks like from above at night, blue rad so the effect is greater in real life.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

dude that is looking sexy i think, 

but you would do it more justice with a better camera i think


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dude that is looking sexy i think,
> 
> but you would do it more justice with a better camera i think





Thanks : ] I'm actually using my mothers new camera for Christmas, if I was taking these shots with my old camera you'd barely be able to tell what I was taking a photo off 


It does look better in real life, I imagine its because I've only just finished it, but I keep finding myself glancing to the right, and then being enthralled by the pretty lights XD


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Thanks : ] I'm actually using my mothers new camera for Christmas, if I was taking these shots with my old camera you'd barely be able to tell what I was taking a photo off
> 
> 
> It does look better in real life, I imagine its because I've only just finished it, but I keep finding myself glancing to the right, and then being enthralled by the pretty lights XD



UV is mesmerizing, especially in a loop


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Going to stick the wee buggers ( 4 cathodes total) above the front 22cm fan.
> 
> Two more pictures managed to wriggled past my dodgy internets
> 
> ...



What kind of WC you running? Also......its time for a GPU upgrade man. I mean a 3850? Its an injustice to the rest of that rig.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 3, 2010)

Im considering a GPU upgrade come to think of it. These 5850's any good?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I know, I can't afford it right now : [

Running a triple low-profile rad by magi-cool ( no idea of model, its blue though) 

Block is D-tek Fuzion v2

Pump /res by XSPC, again no idea of model.

Glowing tubes by Fezer, black tubes  got from moonpig so I've no idea.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> I'm considering a GPU upgrade come to think of it. These 5850's any good?



They are a tad bit faster than two 4850s in crossfire and thats with immature drivers. So yeah, their pretty quick.



pantherx12 said:


> I know, I can't afford it right now : [
> 
> Running a triple low-profile rad by magi-cool ( no idea of model, its blue though)
> 
> ...



I love it man. The whole rig looks great. Its just that damn GPU!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 3, 2010)

not too bad then. Looking sharp there panther


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

As soon as I've recovered the 600 pounds or so I'm missing I'll be getting a 5850 with any luck : ]

And then I'll tear off the stock cooling and put on my HR-03 GT on it te he


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> not too bad then. Looking sharp there panther



Add DX11 and insane overclocking ability and you have pure win with this new 5xxx series. At first I was like "Meh WTF is the hype about!?" Then after a few driver updates and me messing with it some I changed my mind. I'm in love with this thing! I want another.



pantherx12 said:


> As soon as I've recovered the 600 pounds or so I'm missing I'll be getting a 5850 with any luck : ]
> 
> And then I'll tear off the stock cooling and put on my HR-03 GT on it te he



Yeah man. Sexy rig indeed! When you go from 3850 to 5850 you are going to cream your pants.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

i've bought 2 5770s for CF and sold my 4870x2

cannot wait until monday/tuesday to get them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> I've bought 2 5770s for CF and sold my 4870x2
> 
> cannot wait until monday/tuesday to get them



Not bad man. Personally I would have went with a 5850 and then crossfire later.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Same, costs less to buy a single 5850 round these parts, by about £20 as well so a much better deal.

Can buy 2 crates of beer with the money saved!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

i will do that when i get the money, but as it is atm there is NO 58xx cards in denmark for the next month or 2, it is really insane
and if there finally is some 5850s they cost around 400$

so i figured why not 2 5770s in CF, cannot be worse than my 4870x2.

and performance should be between 5850 and 5870


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahh often have the same problem here.






Close up picture of the CPU area, sorry for the dirt, and lack of focus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

Like how it came out Panther 

Get us a side shot with some light so we can see the CM and stuff, I know you worked on that for a bit


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Will do! Need to mount the rad properly and sort where I want my cathodes and I'll get right on that : ]




My friend mick just poped round to pick up his rig, saw my rig and was like D: then went on to comment " ha ha look at the size of that fan XD , monster"


Over all I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out, its not as refined as it was in my head, but was my first mod XD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Will do! Need to mount the rad properly and sort where I want my cathodes and I'll get right on that : ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You succeeded, and that's what matters


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I imagine this will continue as a mod in progress, see how long I can keep the same case  heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I imagine this will continue as a mod in progress, see how long I can keep the same case  heh



It's fun to get ideas, then go back and apply it to yours bro.  Before you know it, you have a badass freaking PC


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 3, 2010)

I always wanted to post something in this thread 

This is my first build, I think I did an alright job:

















System specs are to the side
<--------


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> I always wanted to post something in this thread
> 
> This is my first build, I think I did an alright job:
> 
> ...



Not bad man. You need a little cable management but other than that everything looks good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not bad man. You need a little cable management but other than that everything looks good.



Same thing I was going to say, thanks MM


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 3, 2010)

...That and a better CPU cooler.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Jan 3, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> ...That and a better CPU cooler.



 a better CPU cooler did not fit the budget.

I will most likely get one later.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that PSU is 600w, what do yall think?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I think that PSU is 600w, what do yall think?



I'm not sure ether.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is my system after I got a BFG GTX 275 from newegg for a good price.
I just got 18,253 in 3dmark06 =] almost 3k from my 9600GT


----------



## douglatins (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same thing I was going to say, thanks MM



LoL 6K comment and thats what you have to say, hehe, just kidding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 5, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Here is my system after I got a BFG GTX 275 from newegg for a good price.
> I just got 18,253 in 3dmark06 =] almost 3k from my 9600GT
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/thelaxplaya7/DSCF6806.jpg
> ...



nice rig dude 

and a decent cable manegement i'd say when you have that case


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks.

Its pretty hard to find places to zip the cables down, ive always liked a nice clean rig with almost perfect cable management but I cant ever seem to get a case that works with me very well.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Its pretty hard to find places to zip the cables down, ive always liked a nice clean rig with almost perfect cable management but I cant ever seem to get a case that works with me very well.



You can't go wrong if you get the corsair obsidian.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

The obsidian has automatic cable management and tie downs


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> You can't go wrong if you get the corsair obsidian.



Unless you have a small desk, and kids so you can put the computer on the floor without worrying if they can do some hard to the case, tip it over


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The obsidian has automatic cable management and tie downs



thats gotta be the secret version2 i havent seen yet


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 5, 2010)

The corsair obsidian looks really nice but I wouldn't pay close to $300 for a case, I got mine for about $90 on newegg, and the only con I'd say is that its heavy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

Obsidian is sweet for the cables. I love my Raven Rv02. 

Evil, all ways pay close attention to Sneekypeet's FS thread. Won't ever have a Obsidian case on there, but sweet cases for great prices.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

Well the way the obsidian hides the cables is almost automatic lol.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 5, 2010)

so this is a little off topic but, I thought my 18k score for 3d mark06 was pretty good but then I saw a post somewhere someone got a gtx 260 and the older intel quad extreme and 4gb of ram at 20k and Ive got pretty much all that beat, would change the GPU core clocks yield much? or for that matter would it be possible to get from a little over 18k (score in specs) to 20k with CPU and GPU OC'ing? I mean my mobo is maxed out pretty much with 8GB ram and i7 860 cpu @ 3.1ghz


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 5, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> so this is a little off topic but, I thought my 18k score for 3d mark06 was pretty good but then I saw a post somewhere someone got a gtx 260 and the older intel quad extreme and 4gb of ram at 20k and Ive got pretty much all that beat, would change the GPU core clocks yield much? or for that matter would it be possible to get from a little over 18k (score in specs) to 20k with CPU and GPU OC'ing? I mean my mobo is maxed out pretty much with 8GB ram and i7 860 cpu @ 3.1ghz



Ram does nothing after 4gb to increase gaming performance, and adds no pionts. I got 21,825 3dmarks with a 192 core GTX 260 and q9550 at 4.35Ghz


Your quad at 3.6-3.8Ghz can push you to 20,000 in no time. Also scores do drop 1,000 if your in vista or windows 7. 

And Raising the core and the shader clocks of your video card could bring anouther 1,000-3,500 extra pionts.

If you run your quad at 3.6+Ghz and had your Ram overclocked just a bit, and your 275 at stock clocks then you can achive 20,000 3dmarks as a 24/7 score. I get 20,500 3dmarks on 24/7 clocks with only 2 gigs of ram.

All that Matters in 3dmark06 is clocks, clocks, clocks. 

Gpu can be at stock clocks, and processor overclocked to 3.6-3.8Ghz and you get 20,000k no problem.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 5, 2010)

you should oc that 860 to 3.8 or more.

and the gpu to around 730 on the core and i dont know how much on memory, but at least 150mhz more i think


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> so this is a little off topic but, I thought my 18k score for 3d mark06 was pretty good but then I saw a post somewhere someone got a gtx 260 and the older intel quad extreme and 4gb of ram at 20k and Ive got pretty much all that beat, would change the GPU core clocks yield much? or for that matter would it be possible to get from a little over 18k (score in specs) to 20k with CPU and GPU OC'ing? I mean my mobo is maxed out pretty much with 8GB ram and i7 860 cpu @ 3.1ghz



Your problem is cpu clocks. 06 is cpu clock hungry and if your not pushing 4ghz+ you wont get great scores.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Double post. Added my new toy in the pic and cleaned a bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah....Voodoo SLI. Noice!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 6, 2010)

here is my new case and hardware, phenom 965 is in there, but my mobo and ddr3 came doa for some odd reason, won't have them back for another week or so.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Double post. Added my new toy in the pic and cleaned a bit.
> 
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5039/dscn1120b.jpg
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1791/dscn1119.jpg



What are they being used for?




exodusprime1337 said:


> here is my new case and hardware, phenom 965 is in there, but my mobo and ddr3 came doa for some odd reason, won't have them back for another week or so.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100105/DSCF0882 [1280x768].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100105/DSCF0883 [1280x768].jpg
> ...



I love how little that case makes regular-sized PSU's and 120x2 rads look. Very nice rig man.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanx, i got a 120.3 coming and 6 gt 1850's coming in to move the air, it's gonna look sweet, prolly gonna stack the radiators for shits and giggles the 240 and the 360 just for the overkill on my cpu lol .


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> What are they being used for?



3dfx glide games. I need a new cable though (anybody interested check fs thread)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 6, 2010)

with the new baby's


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 6, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Double post. Added my new toy in the pic and cleaned a bit.
> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/5039/dscn1120b.jpg
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1791/dscn1119.jpg


looks good, and u got some museum hardware
any difficulties reversing the harddrives? i know i had with the wires going against fans


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally some progress with the i7 rig.

Holy crap bad lighting





I'm gonna sleeve every cable





The I/O ports are fully sleeved already





And all eight fans...


----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Finally some progress with the i7 rig.
> 
> Holy crap bad lighting
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100107/Foto0485.jpg
> ...



Your build is wetting my appetite for the finished product. Really like that black and white color contrast.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

Sleeving madness... this takes up so much time omg. but the looks are worth it! Now I've finished the Lian Li fan controller














I'm no master so please be gentle


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2010)

looks great, maybe some shorter heat shrinks and some more heat?

but that is up to you, i'm no master either

will be buying that case next monthe, think it looks freakin great, and i need a case, tired of my stuf laying on the table


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah it didn't turn out too well in some spots, but eh. And the sleeve is quite thick, the shrink really is very tight.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2010)

but then, who the hell i looking behind your fancontroller anyways


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but then, who the hell i looking behind your fancontroller anyways



Thats why I was a little sloppy there  Most of the stuff is in the comp now, and I did the water loop layout real quick... for now its just gonna be the CPU being watercooled. I'll work the GPU in later, if its even necessary. 






Excuse the blurryness, terrible lighting in my room in the night and my camera can't keep up with that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 8, 2010)

I love everything but the tubing layout... Just looks odd. Needs more in the loop. Is the GPU going to be cooled?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I love everything but the tubing layout... Just looks odd. Needs more in the loop. Is the GPU going to be cooled?



It has been changed already  The odd twist above the pump was eliminated.
Not yet no. I might watercool it later. There is room for the pump and a EK res easily, but the dual rad for that has to be mounted at the back. I don't like that too much but there's simply no room inside.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> looks good, and u got some museum hardware
> any difficulties reversing the harddrives? i know i had with the wires going against fans



I had no problems, but then again i also made my own hole on the reverse side of the drive cage for cables and more wire management. I got some museum hardware in the i5 rig cause i recently found out my DFI LP nF3 Ultra AGP 939 died on me for some reason


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking very nice MRCL, lovely sleeving.  Shorter heatshrinks by that molex and you would be set


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Cory, would you mind taking some shots of the back of the case to show how you routed the HDD cables and stuff.  That'll be great if you can do that


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

I rebuilt my Lego comp to take to Calif during Xmas as a mini tower. To me its my fav comp now..
(I use it 24/7 and it draws 30watts at the wall even with the Raptor and dual 80mm fans)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

that thing is so cool. what hardware and how much to build me a case like that MATX size(no optical drive slot needed)


----------



## KieX (Jan 8, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I rebuilt my Lego comp to take to Calif during Xmas as a mini tower. To me its my fav comp now..
> (I use it 24/7 and it draws 30watts at the wall even with the Raptor and dual 80mm fans)
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/P1030894.jpg



 That is brilliant! I can't believe I've never put my buckets of lego to such good use. Just had to go and vote a 10/10 for it.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that thing is so cool. what hardware and how much to build me a case like that MATX size(no optical drive slot needed)



LOL, the Legos cost $$$$.. Lucky for me my Little Bro is a Lego NUTT! and gave me a few boxes for Xmas a few years ago...

The cool part is they are replaceable, so if you drill a hole in one and dont like it just remove it and replace it with another block.

p_o_s, scrounge up some blocks its really easy to make one...

I think I will take it apart and do a buildup in the Mod Log section this weekend...



KieX said:


> That is brilliant! I can't believe I've never put my buckets of lego to such good use. Just had to go and vote a 10/10 for it.


LOL, the first one I did was here like 3 or4 years ago(it had wheels).. People showed me sites from all over that were showing it, the funniest one was one in Russia.

The hardware was a Via Epia PD (1Ghz cpu) This one uses an Intel Atom 330 (dual core 1.6ghz). I really wish I had waited and made an AMD one with a 5750 in the PCI X slot, now THAT would kick ass...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2010)

God, I love your Lego builds mK!!! 


Well, I got it all in.. Even my little "special" Cooler! 














My favorite picture of the night! 
















And, to show off my new screen. 







I'll have some more of the case it self come this weekend. Due to it being 11pm when I was done, the final was rushed to make sure it was working. Now, I can go asleep happy as a beaver eating wood. 

The best part of all this.. $200 for a case and cooler that I can't even hear with the fans at "high". But, temps are a few degrees warmer then my 2 scythe's push/pull effect and it being out in the open.. 

I'm very impressed with the Raven Rv02 over the Rv01. Hell, I'm even impressed with Noc cooler! Or it might be the fact I'm greatful for the fact that good old Sneeky allowed me to get this all from him! 


Plus gotta thank RM for coming over and helping! I wouldn't of finished it alone tonight. Or, was it Thoughtdisorder's Home Made Mac & Cheese that gave me the fight to finish?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2010)

I love Noctua but the circle fan has to go =/

Here ya go CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Cory.  I might do that tonight to mine and see how it comes out


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2010)

Its not by all means that neat as by looking at the pic i could see i can do more to tidy it up. But i figured wth why should i? Nobody sees the back. I just popped the panel off, took a snap, and put it back together


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Its not by all means that neat as by looking at the pic i could see i can do more to tidy it up. But i figured wth why should i? Nobody sees the back. I just popped the panel off, took a snap, and put it back together



I just swapped coolers on my rig and flipped my HDD around.  I copied your idea before you put a patent on it   Funny I had thought about it before but was unsure of clearance.  Then I saw you do it, so I had to try it


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2010)

Well ive always had my drives relatively hidden. Cant do it in this one though. I usually have my drives vertical and cabling is easier but the fins to hold up 5.25 drives are in the way of the holes to screw my drives in :shadedshu

So i went to my old standard, backwards drives for hidden cables.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Well ive always had my drives relatively hidden. Cant do it in this one though. I usually have my drives vertical and cabling is easier but the fins to hold up 5.25 drives are in the way of the holes to screw my drives in :shadedshu
> 
> So i went to my old standard, backwards drives for hidden cables.



My first shot was mounting it vertical also, but there is something in the way of the cage across the middle so that won't work for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

For you Cory


----------



## Azma (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work CP! ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Nice work CP! ^^



Thanks dude


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 8, 2010)

nice pics,, put a second fan on that cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> nice pics,, put a second fan on that cooler



That's just temp.  I should receive the AM3 mounting kit for my Mega Shadow Saturday or Monday the latest.  That cooler one fan is enough


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

So here is my main rig with 2 GTX 275's OC:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

WTH CP, what did you do to your i7 board cpu and mem?

i really hope you didn't trade it out for a phenom? you will be sorry the rest of your life, i am and will soon be getting a x58 setup again, i'm starting to hate my PII setup


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> For you Cory
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/P1084381.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/P1084382.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/P1084383.jpg



Something about those cards seems familiar.



(FIH) The Don said:


> WTH CP, what did you do to your i7 board cpu and mem?
> 
> i really hope you didn't trade it out for a phenom? you will be sorry the rest of your life, i am and will soon be getting a x58 setup again, i'm starting to hate my PII setup



Why? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 8, 2010)

I lurrrrrve my PII setup. Must be something personal then


----------



## red268 (Jan 8, 2010)

My Antec 1200 which I painted red, just on the window side.
Needs cleaning, cable management, maybe paint the front bay covers red too and also want to get rid of the blue leds in the fans - No lights or a red one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2010)

red268 said:


> My Antec 1200 which I painted red, just on the window side.
> Needs cleaning, cable management, maybe paint the front bay covers red too and also want to get rid of the blue leds in the fans - No lights or a red one.
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/xnyd04.jpg



Man if you wanted everything to be red you should have got a HAF.


----------



## red268 (Jan 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man if you wanted everything to be red you should have got a HAF.



Would love one, but the 1200 was bought for me, so stuck with it. May have been before the HAF was out? Not sure to be honest.
I'd change it, but there's no way I can afford it at the moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So here is my main rig with 2 GTX 275's OC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/IMG_0042.jpg



That looks great hammer 



(FIH) The Don said:


> WTH CP, what did you do to your i7 board cpu and mem?
> 
> i really hope you didn't trade it out for a phenom? you will be sorry the rest of your life, i am and will soon be getting a x58 setup again, i'm starting to hate my PII setup


I did trade it.  The RAM is the same one.  Funny, this setup feels snappier 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Something about those cards seems familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Whats wrong with it?



They are familiar right?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

i love this thread.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> So here is my main rig with 2 GTX 275's OC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/IMG_0042.jpg



Sweet, I just got the same card the other day but why is the other one red? it looks like an EVGA gpu


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

It is an EVGA GTX 275 Super Clocked. I tired to get another one but settled for the BFG GTX 275 OC~


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought SLI cards had to be same manufacture?


----------



## computertechy (Jan 8, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> I thought SLI cards had to be same manufacture?



as long as they are the same, clock for clock. should be just fine.

i think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> I thought SLI cards had to be same manufacture?



no just the same GPU exp. 2X G92 8800GTS can be SLI'ed 1 G92 8800GTS + 1 G80 8800GTS CAN'T be SLIed. Clocks can be different and manufactures can be also aslong as they use the same core/GPU.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep ~ same gpu.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant imaging that having 2 GTX 275's would do much for games, mostly just benchmarks right? 
on a side note, I did have sli with two 9600GT's on my old rig and I could notice the difference because they wern't that good but with a GTX 275 its fine for all my games so I dont know how much another would do?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> I cant imaging that having 2 GTX 275's would do much for games, mostly just benchmarks right?
> on a side note, I did have sli with two 9600GT's on my old rig and I could notice the difference because they wern't that good but with a GTX 275 its fine for all my games so I dont know how much another would do?



gt200 scales phenomenal in SLI, especially with that much processor power.  You get to crank max quality in every game.

Even oblivion benefits, and that game is OLD.  But you can run 16x AF and 8xCSAA with all texture settings at high quality - one 275 would lag with that.

some games don't tho.  Like any source game, since even one 275 is overkill.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

Have to agree with phanbuey


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

what about Call of duty and left 4 dead? They are maxed and I havent seen any lags yet, you think those games would benefit at all?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> what about Call of duty and left 4 dead? They are maxed and I havent seen any lags yet, you think those games would benefit at all?



left 4 dead i could max out on my overclocked 8800GT and could almost on my highly overclocked 7900GS so i don't think you will see anything there. now COD i have no idea haven't played them on a PC


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

They may at a higher resolution. Your specs state that you are using a 19" monitor so I would assume that you game at 1440 x 900 and you would not notice much difference with two 275's. However if you want to play games at 1920 x 1080 with eye candy, having a second 275 does indeed help~
Thankfully Left 4 Dead and Call of Duty both run great on many different systems (high to low end) and at different resolutions.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh ya I forgot about that and yes I am using a 19" so if I did HDMI through my 32" sony I guess I might want 2 gtx 275's?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

How do those 275's run Crysis hammer?  Just curious as that is the game that kicks my rigs ass the most.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2010)

One GTX 275 will work fine. I would try it on your 32" and see how the game(s) look and feel first before buying another GTX 275.



Chicken Patty said:


> How do those 275's run Crysis hammer?  Just curious as that is the game that kicks my rigs ass the most.


That (and benching) are some of the reasons I bought another 275
I recently upgraded from a 22" to a 24" and found the game to lag with one 275. Crysis runs better (and looks great!) with 2 275's at 1920 x 1080, but I wish I still had my GTX 295 to compare results with


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> what about Call of duty and left 4 dead? They are maxed and I havent seen any lags yet, you think those games would benefit at all?



L4D would be a source game... And Call of Duty uses an old engine as well hence its DX9ness.  BUT... MW2 does see much higher minimums when AA and AF are enabled... so instead of 60fps average and a 25-30 fps min when there is alot going on, you get 45-50fps min, for instance (at my resolution and settings) which helps when trying to line up the crosshairs on someone's face.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 8, 2010)

lol ya I play MW2


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to have your exact same monitor   just noticed.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Phew. I'm almost finished with my rig now. I spent a whole King of Queens season sleeving the PSU. 







Now I have to work everything in this case, which is challenging to say the least. Thats how it looks right now


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did trade it.  The RAM is the same one.  Funny, this setup feels snappier



Ive had both, my i5 kicks the P2s ass hands down in anything 
All i do is gaming.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Phew. I'm almost finished with my rig now. I spent a whole King of Queens season sleeving the PSU.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100108/Foto0494.jpg
> 
> ...



what happens if that PSU goes bad ... nah just kidding man good job man.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> what happens if that PSU goes bad ... nah just kidding man good job man.



Then I'm taking this rig and throw it out the window and then I pout


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Aaaaw F**K I just noticed three of my 45° fittings are 16/13 instead of 19/13, MOTHERLOVER! Now the lock nut won't fit over the tubing when its connected. Damn. What now. I don't really have faith in those fittings without the lock nut but I might as well have to go with that for now, DAMNIT


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why not use adjustable O-rings?

Paint them if they're oxidised appearance offends : ]


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

zip-ties... or manhattan clips... but I would order new ones.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thing is the store doesn't carry 45°s in 19/13 size... I can ask the guy there if he can get some for me, but this would take a week minimum. Maybe I'll run the comp like this now and try to get some replacement fittings. Because I can not stand another week with just a eee pc lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Thing is the store doesn't carry 45°s in 19/13 size... I can ask the guy there if he can get some for me, but this would take a week minimum. Maybe I'll run the comp like this now and try to get some replacement fittings. Because I can not stand another week with just a eee pc lol.



can you change all the fittings  and tubing to 16/13? or would that hurt performance?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> can you change all the fittings  and tubing to 16/13? or would that hurt performance?



Its more of a money thing. Change seven fittings and all tubing, or just three fittings. Performance wise its not really a difference.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 8, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Its more of a money thing. Change seven fittings and all tubing, or just three fittings. Performance wise its not really a difference.



i mean, i would try to return/sell all 7 that would cause you to wait and then buy the 7 that are in stock, just to have a rig NOW and not have to take the loop apart again later.  Just a suggestion, but yeah if you cant return or sell them then i imagine it would be pretty silly.

Is there any way to machine the clamps? to make the hole bigger (why does that sound dirty?)


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> i mean, i would try to return/sell all 7 that would cause you to wait and then buy the 7 that are in stock, just to have a rig NOW and not have to take the loop apart again later.  Just a suggestion, but yeah if you cant return or sell them then i imagine it would be pretty silly.



Heh its weekend coming up, so the order won't go through till monday. Then I have to wait for those lazy bums at the bank to transfer my money. Which can take up to two days. THEN I have to wait for the delivery coming from Germany, add three to four days to that. Catch my drift? Its a pain. I rather switch three fittings and redo the loop than wait so long without a rig.

No way. They're thin and already squeeze the tubing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

MRCL
great job with the sleeving bro.

@ Cory
i5's are know. To feel faster than i7's. I remember when FIT Said the same thing.  Overall I like the feel of the PHII better, for now at least.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> MRCL
> great job with the sleeving bro.
> 
> @ Cory
> i5's are know. To feel faster than i7's. I remember when FIT Said the same thing.  Overall I like the feel of the PHII better, for now at least.



Thanks man! Altho I could have done it better. But it was my first time. And a whole day of sleeving really eats up your patience.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

it performs very well, (my pII)
but, i guess i'm a bit of a fanboy after all, i miss my i7 setup, i dont really feel the same, how can i explain it, power i think, than i did with my i7 920, 

so that will def, be something i will be replacing within a few months i think.
or mayb go p55 with an i7 860.
dont really know yet

And MRCL, that looks very very very nice, looking forward to see the final result


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

@MRCL
same with me but for your first time it came out great.  That's definitely a start 

@the don
with the i7 you just feel superior.  Kinda like having a really fast car you ride around feeling unstoppable because what are the odds of somebody beating you.   At least that's how I feel.   The PHII has some things the i7 doesn't have though.  The advantage of everything having and unlocke multi for example.  They both are great CPU's bubif I ever ge another i7 it'll be for benching/crunching.   They shine doing that!


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks David! Say you were sleeving too, no?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 8, 2010)

how do you remove the 24pin?


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you remove the 24pin?



Pin Remover. Nifty little device


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah but not individually like you.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah but not individually like you.



It looks cool individually, but I tell you I was on it the whole day, have several cuts in my hand and fingers, a broken nail, I burn myself several times and my room smells like burnt plastic. No pain no gain lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

It does but I haven't done the PSU, only certain wires and stuff.  The PSU I'm going to get the extensions and sleeve them.  Actually PPCS already has them done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have a build log going on right now of my new machine if anyone wants to check it out...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have a build log going on right now of my new machine if anyone wants to check it out...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192



Well that rig just will be outerworldly. It might be accepted as a supercomputer lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

"Fit discovers life on another planet thanks to his super computer" 

subscribed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

that thing is just insane FIT, and i LOOOOOOVE that dual 1366 mobo from EVGA,


----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Breaktrough in science: Fits supercomputer divided by zero successfully!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## MRCL (Jan 8, 2010)

Would you believe that. I had everything ready. I hooked up all the connections. I pressed the power switch. And - nothing. Not a buzz is heard. So I of course suspect my PSU gone wrong. Lucky for me, the whole rig draws a mere 300W of power, so I quickly hooked up my spare 400W PSU... and there. It works. So I spent a whole day working on a PSU that now doesn't work. Great. 

So what I am going to do now is. 
1. Run the rig with that 400W PSU for now
2. Take out the 1000W PSU and inspect it. Its possible that some connections have come lose or something. It didn't blow up and nothing as been fried. At least thats my current info.
3. Order another PSU (because I use that 400W PSU as a testing PSU and for occasions such as this one), DON'T sleeve that and just leave it like that. 
4. Put the 1000W PSU aside for what it really was intended to power: The Quadfather.

Man I'm pissed right now.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Would you believe that. I had everything ready. I hooked up all the connections. I pressed the power switch. And - nothing. Not a buzz is heard. So I of course suspect my PSU gone wrong. Lucky for me, the whole rig draws a mere 300W of power, so I quickly hooked up my spare 400W PSU... and there. It works. So I spent a whole day working on a PSU that now doesn't work. Great.
> 
> So what I am going to do now is.
> 1. Run the rig with that 400W PSU for now
> ...



erm... im sorry bro.  I thinked i jinxed you 



phanbuey said:


> what happens if that PSU goes bad ... nah just kidding man good job man.





MRCL said:


> Then I'm taking this rig and throw it out the window and then I pout


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Would you believe that. I had everything ready. I hooked up all the connections. I pressed the power switch. And - nothing. Not a buzz is heard. So I of course suspect my PSU gone wrong. Lucky for me, the whole rig draws a mere 300W of power, so I quickly hooked up my spare 400W PSU... and there. It works. So I spent a whole day working on a PSU that now doesn't work. Great.
> 
> So what I am going to do now is.
> 1. Run the rig with that 400W PSU for now
> ...



I would be to after your hard work in sleeving
Sorry to hear that bro~


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> erm... im sorry bro.  I thinked i jinxed you



Haha I thought of that yeah. But the rig is still in my room. In fact, I'm installing Win7 on it right now.According to the onboard led thing of the evga board, the temps are 29c, so at least the cooling setup works as anticipated.

I changed my plans tho. This setup won't remain in this case. But seeing as I'll be serving the military till august from march on, I'll keep that 400W PSU in that rig. And in august I shall look where this is going. For now its okay.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Haha I thought of that yeah. But the rig is still in my room. In fact, I'm installing Win7 on it right now.According to the onboard led thing of the evga board, the temps are 29c, so at least the cooling setup works as anticipated.
> 
> I changed my plans tho. This setup won't remain in this case. But seeing as I'll be serving the military till august from march on, I'll keep that 400W PSU in that rig. And in august I shall look where this is going. For now its okay.



ah the good ol swiss military.  Crazy sig sauer wielding ba***rds


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> ah the good ol swiss military.  Crazy sig sauer wielding ba***rds



I gotta go as long as it lasts. There are crazy people wanting to get rid of the military here. I say BAH! Those guys not serving are weaklings (except of course those who can't serve for a good reason), nobody wants a nation full of weaklings. But ynyway, off topic.

I'm typing on my new rig now  I just wished the fan controller would work But 30c CPU temp passively cooled is not bad lol.

Oh and I just decided to put all the hardware back in the Cosmos case. More room. Because the water loop isn't exactly good with the rad externally... So what I'm gonna do is but the HTPC/Cruncher stuff in that Fractal case. Its not as I wanted, but yeah... Its the best to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Would you believe that. I had everything ready. I hooked up all the connections. I pressed the power switch. And - nothing. Not a buzz is heard. So I of course suspect my PSU gone wrong. Lucky for me, the whole rig draws a mere 300W of power, so I quickly hooked up my spare 400W PSU... and there. It works. So I spent a whole day working on a PSU that now doesn't work. Great.
> 
> So what I am going to do now is.
> 1. Run the rig with that 400W PSU for now
> ...



Did you shorten the cables or something?  I know some CPU's will go into some sort of safe mode or something.  Dude if you want the look but not actually want to sleeve, it's an expensive alternative, but here you go:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25152&zenid=1e970e4c9d86381236b508426a6d59f8


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did you shorten the cables or something?  I know some CPU's will go into some sort of safe mode or something.  Dude if you want the look but not actually want to sleeve, it's an expensive alternative, but here you go:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25152&zenid=1e970e4c9d86381236b508426a6d59f8



No didn't shorten anything, nor removed a connector. I gues some pins just came loose and won't plug in correctly.

Dude are you trying to ruin me?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> No didn't shorten anything, nor removed a connector. I gues some pins just came loose and won't plug in correctly.
> 
> Dude are you trying to ruin me?



ruin you?  You mean the link?  

I would inspect the power supply bro, you can be amazed at how something so simple can detain things from working bro.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ruin you?  You mean the link?
> 
> I would inspect the power supply bro, you can be amazed at how something so simple can detain things from working bro.



Yes the link Sure I'm inspecting it. I'm not gonna throw a 350 bucks PSU away this easily.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Yes the link Sure I'm inspecting it. I'm not gonna throw a 350 bucks PSU away this easily.



Good.  Hopefully it's something fixable


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

seriously... there's few things in life that piss me off more than when I break something I was really excited about.

Off topic: the only reason I say that is that I used to live in montagnola... and one time we were in one of the neighboring villages having a beer, when the town decided to have a "vote".  Yeah... there were a bunch of people with guns.  They were'nt loaded but there were a few guys with some pretty awesome looking gear. 

on topic:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> seriously... there's few things in life that piss me off more than when I break something I was really excited about.
> 
> Off topic: the only reason I say that is that I used to live in montagnola... and one time we were in one of the neighboring villages having a beer, when the town decided to have a "vote".  Yeah... there were a bunch of people with guns.
> 
> ...







You got a Simular Hardware setup as you got.
Running my q9550 at 4.0Ghz 24/7
2x GTX 260s overclocked to 600 core, 1400 shaders, 1150 memory
But your water cooled to the extreme, im just using a modded H50 with my q9550 getting load temps of 48-50c.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> You got a Simular Hardware setup as i got.
> Running my q9550 at 4.0Ghz 24/7
> 2x GTX 260s overclocked to 600 core, 1400 shaders, 1150 memory
> But your water cooled to the extreme, im just using a modded H50 with my q9550 getting load temps of 48-50c.



those are phenomenal temps for a H50 on a Q 

my specs are old :/ gotta fix em... i actually traded the Q9650 for this case and got an i5 setup with the Asus p7p55 supercomputer board (dual x16 2.0 slots ftw) three days ago.

got the i5 chugging at 4.0, 200 bclk and 1600Mhz ddr.  It runs linpack at about 64ish at 1200RPM on the fans - which I think is OK for i5 and south florida.   Aircooling anything hot down here is pretty suicidal.  

Honestly, the cards were massively bottlenecked by the old board. :shadedshu  my fps in farcry 2 went from 56 avg to 87 avg when going from the Q at 3.8ghz to this same settings ranch benchie. 

And GTA IV doesnt stutter at all, even maxed out... it used to hit 24fps in some areas - now its smooth as butter.  I havent even tried other games yet bc of work, but i5 is ludicrous speed.

that pic is


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> those are phenomenal temps for a H50 on a Q
> 
> my specs are old :/ gotta fix em... i actually traded the Q9650 for this case and got an i5 setup with the Asus p7p55 supercomputer board (dual x16 2.0 slots ftw) three days ago.
> 
> ...



I already got 60 bucks in the paypall, so i might consider on going to get a little upgrade. I can run this q at 4.3Ghz 24/7 and itll be fine on low voltage but im fine. GTA 4 for me runs at 40-60 fps at 1440x900 with sli 260's My second 260 does a little rendaring in helps with a 10-15 fps gain, using nHancer i see this. 






Seems alot of people realize obama IS KEENGZ OF TE CHIZZBARGERS


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I already got 60 bucks in the paypall, so i might consider on going to get a little upgrade. I can run this q at 4.3Ghz 24/7 and itll be fine on low voltage but im fine. GTA 4 for me runs at 40-60 fps at 1440x900 with sli 260's My second 260 does a little rendaring in helps with a 10-15 fps gain, using nHancer i see this.
> 
> http://www.obamarofl.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/obama_lol.jpg
> Seems alot of people realize obama IS KEENGZ OF TE CHIZZBARGERS



I actually dont think it was the processor but the 750i chipset which is fail to begin with.  You know something is up when your system runs faster at 3.8 than 4.0


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

+




=


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2010)

Was it really that bad? my 750a (amd) with a 940 was pretty damn good running dual 280s.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Was it really that bad? my 750a (amd) with a 940 was pretty damn good running dual 280s.



But nothing is as good as getting ripped 200-250 bucks when it was realeased but having gigabyte budget boards surpassing it while overclocking, and being stable at the same time in crossfirex.

And now the 7xxi series is useliss because of modded drivers.

Everybody wanted this and that from evga/xfx but most the boards that were even 200 dollars or below didnt have the quality of intel chipsets, and nvidia "overpriced" the boards in my opinion to.
Some rare people get good 780i's and 750i's but that aint changing the way that i think, when my personal freind baught a 750i, and its shitted up, and like 100+ people wishing they had a better board, including folders like bucknasty and such because there board wont even let them do a nice overclock on a wonder quad or dual core. Many reports of the 750i and above of heating chipsets, and there were mods and such for it.

I belive getting 450+ FSB on a high end nvidia 780/750i board and a quad was considerd very good or wonderfull. And if it was stable and a low voltage on the chipset, then the board was godly. But most of them die, get damaged, or cant overclock any all that well. 

Thats my judgement of the 750i-780i+ at this moment PP. I dont know about the AMD series of Nv motherboards, but the 750-780i's now a days are only good for someone who 
#1 dosnt overclock that much
#2 Has good GOOD case flow and high quality fans
#3 Is lazy and cant hack sli with automatic patches for Intel boards.
#4 *Note* *Just for 780i* Want triple cards in there system to fold(bucknasty)

Dont get me wrong on my opinion PP, When those boards first came out, it was my dream to have a 780i ftw/ultra with a q6600 and a Tuniq heatsink. But the future has revised, reviewed, destroyed the series pride in my opinion and i now think there almost useliss.

But hey there priced right at 100 dollars now. You can get a ZOTAC 790i ultra for 100 bucks on newegg i think. Would be good for triple 260's just for shits and gigles


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Was it really that bad? my 750a (amd) with a 940 was pretty damn good running dual 280s.



yeah... they borked it on the Intel side pretty bad - it couldnt handle quad cores at all, had nasty memory issues/NB instability.  The NB took 1.5 volts to get anything over 1700mhz fsb which made it run smoldering hot.

The first generation on the intel side also had a habit of corrupting hard drives 

although ive heard nothing but good things on the amd side


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

Now i want a 780i, a new psu, and another 260. 
My mind is wondering now!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2010)

right now my rig is sitting in boxes on the floor waiting to be sold


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Now i want a 780i, a new psu, and another 260.
> My mind is wondering now!!!



dont do it!!! go i5... i just got this 750 stable at 4.2ghz with 1.36v... 18gb/s memory badnwith... forget the 775- this is so, so much faster - sell those parts, and you will be able to go i5 easy.  plus you have a tx750 wtf would you need a new psu for 

the 790i's arent bad tho.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 9, 2010)

Eh my exerpeince with the 750a was excelent. Just didnt have enough umph for me. 

Mind you, i did have an e8400 and an XFX 780i for a short period of time but not long enough to really notice any flaws.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just fitted my 4890!

Time to see if I can max out my games


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sexah!~


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally finished setting up my second cruncher. Been toying around with the crap BIOS to OC as much as I could (3.3GHz). Took off a few support frames and covers and slowed down the 80mm fans to make this inaudible. Secured the mATX PSU with cable tie so that there was plenty of open room for the CPU fan to get cold air from. Intel Quads don't seem a clever thing to put inside a SFF case I've realised


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Just fitted my 4890!
> 
> Time to see if I can max out my games



Its about time man! That was the weakest link in your rig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fallout 3 looks much much better now with this card + maxed settings and some graphics modifications 

( high res textures, better faces etc)

Going to install modern warfare 2 later, I wasn't bothering to buy games for ages due to the 3850, now I can play most things.

Huzzah!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Fallout 3 looks much much better now with this card + maxed settings and some graphics modifications
> 
> ( high res textures, better faces etc)
> 
> ...



Not that you needed to but why didnt you go 5xxx? Also what mods you running in Fallout 3?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've no money, I traded for this card.

Can always trade again later eh : ]

I've no need to rush when this card can handle things for a bit : ]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I've no money, I traded for this card.
> 
> Can always trade again later eh : ]
> 
> I've no need to rush when this card can handle things for a bit : ]



For a bit? Your set for a few years man. A good 4850 is still more than enough for 99% of games out. Thats one good thing about all these console ports. Less upgrading.

Anyway you didnt answer me. What mods you running on Fallout? Also where you at in the game?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2010)

im hoping to add a 4890 Toxic to my rig sometime soon, you'll have to let me know how she runs panther, I feel my 260 is lagging behind my Q6600 in some aspects, and I fancy an upgrade anyway


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For a bit? Your set for a few years man. A good 4850 is still more than enough for 99% of games out. Thats one good thing about all these console ports. Less upgrading.
> 
> Anyway you didnt answer me. What mods you running on Fallout? Also where you at in the game?




Sorry missed those questions 
About the 4850s, I know I want a 4850 or 4870 instead of this but no one has any! 

I've completed the game now, just restarted though as I chose my skills inefficiently last time so really struggled in certain areas, so going through again with some experience under my belt to see if its easy 

Fallout3.esm
PointLookout.esm
Anchorage.esm
ThePitt.esm
BrokenSteel.esm
Zeta.esm
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch.esm
Mart's Mutant Mod.esm
Project Beauty HD version.esm
RTS.esm
Reilly's.esp
UndergroundHideout.esp
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch - Operation Anchorage.esp
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch - The Pitt.esp
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch - Broken Steel.esp
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch - Point Lookout.esp
Unofficial Fallout 3 Patch - Mothership Zeta.esp
Fellout-Full.esp
GreenWorld.esp
DCInteriors_ComboEdition.esp
CaravanUpgrades.esp
EVE.esp
EVE Operation Anchorage.esp
Galor.esp
RTS_Life_Of_Raider_Addon.esp
bittercup_comp.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Anchorage.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC The Pitt.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Broken Steel.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Point Lookout.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - DLC Zeta.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - No DLC Increased Spawns.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - No Skeleton Decay.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Hunting & Looting.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Increased Spawns.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Natural Selection.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Tougher Traders.esp
Mart's Mutant Mod - Zones Respawn.esp
Choose your own hairstyle (load this last on FOMM).esp

From FOMM


*edit* Kyle buy this 4890 if you like, one of those fancy Asus ones with one 100 and one 92 mm fan.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

KieX, nice little HTPC you have there. 


As for the 780's hate.. My board wasn't all that bad. I had the FSB hole, but other then that it kept on chucking with my 280's. 790i ultra was a great board. I wouldn't figure it to hit 500fsb, but it did, and it make me to go and water it all to see if I could go higher.. lol.

But, would I suggest a person to go and grab a 780 board.. nope.. Not worth the hassle it could give you..


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 9, 2010)

tatty has offered me one of his toxic's for cheaps, reckon its a good upgrade over my 260? Ill be paying about £30 to go up to the toxic after selling my 260 (hopefully).


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 9, 2010)

dont bother,, start saving for upcoming geforce ,, ))  or look for 5850


----------



## computertechy (Jan 9, 2010)

layout changed a lot


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that a Mountain Mods case? Man I love those inside panels and sheer space inside that case. Your watercooling setup makes me think of some sort of alien spaceship insides. That a cool thing to me


----------



## computertechy (Jan 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Is that a Mountain Mods case? Man I love those inside panels and sheer space inside that case. Your watercooling setup makes me think of some sort of alien spaceship insides. That a cool thing to me



Certainly is mate 

a total ass for cable management though:shadedshu

Cheers


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

computertechy said:


> layout changed a lot
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0008.jpg





Damn man, it's crazy!!! lol.. still got the color going! sweet looking man!





lol, my MM case is in pieces


----------



## computertechy (Jan 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn man, it's crazy!!! lol.. still got the color going! sweet looking man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLASPHEMY!!!!! u shall be lynched!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2010)

i prefer using a lance


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

What exactly did you change?  I don't remember your rig from last time I saw it.  Looks good though.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2010)

computertechy said:


> layout changed a lot
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0008.jpg



You claim theres a second rad in there but I dont see it    Nice multiloop system


----------



## computertechy (Jan 9, 2010)

Their is easily enough space for another system behind their 

rad behind mobo tray, still have loads of wires to sort out and fans to replace







mobo was mounted horizontal before






and flipped the front


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice work man, very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Good job computertechy, I'd like to say it looks much better now


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 10, 2010)

lets see more pictures! =]


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

computertechy said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!! u shall be lynched!!!!



It's still going to be done. Just have to many things going on with it. Need to step back, rethink a few things, sell a few things, then go back at it.

Right now it's sitting pretty in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

That Raven is sexy!!!


Mega on the UD5


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's still going to be done. Just have to many things going on with it. Need to step back, rethink a few things, sell a few things, then go back at it.
> 
> Right now it's sitting pretty in here
> 
> ...



Just seen that Silverstone today in a shop. Man that is one sexy case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That Raven is sexy!!!
> 
> 
> Mega on the UD5
> ...



Mega is sexy on AMD! 


To me, how it is all set up, the Raven Rv02 is a lot better set up then the first.. But, you gotta start somewhere. 

With everything closed, the 3 180mm at the bottom, the 120mm on the cooler, and a Slipstream 120mm as the exhaust up top.. I get this for temps






And, the case is Silent as can be!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

That's pretty good man.  Do the 750's run as hot as the 920's?  If so that's not bad at all.   Does that case have cable management holes?


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 10, 2010)

no the 750s are way cooler than the 920s ive had both and the 920 produces a lot more heat i could run my i5 750 at 4ghz 1.4v on my cooler master hyper 212 with push pull 90cfm fans but on the i7 temps jumped a ton with same cooler there is no way i could do 4ghz on this cooler on my i7 920 HT adds tons of heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> no the 750s are way cooler than the 920s ive had both and the 920 produces a lot more heat i could run my i5 750 at 4ghz 1.4v on my cooler master hyper 212 with push pull 90cfm fans but on the i7 temps jumped a ton with same cooler there is no way i could do 4ghz on this cooler on my i7 920 HT adds tons of heat



So are coldstorms temps good?  I wouldn't know as I don't know how hot they run.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty good man.  Do the 750's run as hot as the 920's?  If so that's not bad at all.   Does that case have cable management holes?



From what I know they run a little cooler, but I really haven't looked at a side by side review on them yet.. 

as for Cable Management, it is built for a Silverstone Strider short cable psu.. you can do good cable management, but no matter what, it's going to show in a picture.. the bottom will. 

I'll get some pictures later on and show ya on the backside. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1707828&postcount=6045




Chicken Patty said:


> So are coldstorms temps good?  I wouldn't know as I don't know how hot they run.




From me looking at Sneeky, it shows that were almost at the same temps. So, from what I assume, its the normal with this set up.. I don't have my 2000rpm 15 fan set up in this system..


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So are coldstorms temps good?  I wouldn't know as I don't know how hot they run.



yes those temps are good for 4ghz those are great temps for air cooler on his i5 and 24/7 my i5 ran about 74 at 4ghz also i only used 1.3875v also i had more cfm so thats why mine was cooler but like this cooler now on my i7 just does really bad its like 63c at 3ghz and i at 3.6 shes hitting almost 80 so for a i5 your getting 400mhz more core speed at same temps so if you ask me a i5 runs a ton cooler and also yes his temps are very nice for that cooler and oc


also keep in mind that it only took me like 1.2v to do 3.6 and it took me 1.3875 to do 4ghz on the i5 so the i5 is cooler than the 920 even with a ton more volts HT creates tons of heat


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

My vcore is at 1.4 but thats only due to when I threw up the 4ghz I went with a review that EVGA Jacob did with the P55 FTW and his 860.. I haven't felt like throwing it under the bus to see what my lowest Vcore can be for 4ghz.. Just saw the review, boom, it's there..  Then, I went from there to get my 4.6ghz.


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 10, 2010)

i know they do 4 on less volts but we were talking about temps so since u have the higher volts it will be warmer i know it goes lower i was not saying it wont i was just pointing out that even with the 1.4v its still nice and cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> i know they do 4 on less volts but we were talking about temps so since u have the higher volts it will be warmer i know it goes lower i was not saying it wont i was just pointing out that even with the 1.4v its still nice and cool



oh yeah, I wasn't saying you weren't right. I was just saying that I'm at 1.4v.. I know that i only threw out realtemp in that picture, so just throwing out what volts I was at. But, I do thank you on letting me know. I think I was hitting 3.4 on stock volts, but Its been a few months since I played around with the bios.. To many hours in the salt minds..


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 10, 2010)

1.4v 4.0ghz and a true with 2 low rpm fans my load is never over 60f.

Id be willing to bet an i7 920 or 860 would be alot higher than that.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 10, 2010)

computertechy  ,, glowing tubes look good 




mine dont glow 
antec 1200 filter mod


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> computertechy  ,, glowing tubes look good
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/insides.jpg
> mine dont glow
> antec 1200 filter mod



Use black electric tape to cover 24-pin and Awesome!!!!
Nice job with the cable covers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> From what I know they run a little cooler, but I really haven't looked at a side by side review on them yet..
> 
> as for Cable Management, it is built for a Silverstone Strider short cable psu.. you can do good cable management, but no matter what, it's going to show in a picture.. the bottom will.
> 
> ...



The case is very nice bro, it would have been great if it was possible to slightly hide the cables just a tad bit.  but hey, very nicely done anyways.  Thanks for the link too! 



BraveSoul said:


> computertechy  ,, glowing tubes look good
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/insides.jpg
> mine dont glow
> antec 1200 filter mod


I did that with a cruncher of mine I don't have anymore.  Looks very good when done right, in your case it was done just right


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

ok have a bunch more pics nao that i got my m4a79t back and all, here they are tells me whatcha think, the rad at the top is a swiftec mcr320 qp-k and it's friggon incredible. also the fans are getting replaced on the rad with 6 coolermaster rc4's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks amazing dude, love the colors!!  That case is amazing!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanx cp, i like the way it's turning out, the colors do go well, not sure about my fan choice i chose the green ones from coolermaster...  whats 4 different colors right lol.  i'm gonna keep working on it, still have some ideas for the wiring, and i'll be grabbing a sleaving kit within the next month or two for the psu and the like, but so far it's coming along well..

nao if only i could keep this 965 stable at 4.1Ghz lol, currently only getting 4040Mhz 1.525v, 202x20, ddr3 1606 or something 9,9,9,20 1.52(the ram won't budge an inch on the cas settings), and a 2808 nb to go so far, i finally broke 20k in 3dmark06, a personal achievement for me, and hopefully a new video card will come from uncle sam here in the next month or two.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thanx cp, i like the way it's turning out, the colors do go well, not sure about my fan choice i chose the green ones from coolermaster...  whats 4 different colors right lol.  i'm gonna keep working on it, still have some ideas for the wiring, and i'll be grabbing a sleaving kit within the next month or two for the psu and the like, but so far it's coming along well..
> 
> nao if only i could keep this 965 stable at 4.1Ghz lol, currently only getting 4040Mhz 1.525v, 202x20, ddr3 1606 or something 9,9,9,20 1.52(the ram won't budge an inch on the cas settings), and a 2808 nb to go so far, i finally broke 20k in 3dmark06, a personal achievement for me, and hopefully a new video card will come from uncle sam here in the next month or two.



Sleeving would add a nice touch   That overclock is very good man, I have gotten stable at these settings so far.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

here's where i'm at so far, ignore the voltage it's .237 to high


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here's where i'm at so far, ignore the voltage it's .237 to high
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/Capture.png



That good man, very good.  So far this is what I was just able to stress test and pass successfully.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

noice, i think i'm gonna back it down to 4Ghz even run 1.48-1.49 and hit a 2800nb and 1600 mhz nb, it'll be stable and easy to configure that way.. idk i'm still playin with it as you can see, i do think it's sexy lookin though.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's still going to be done. Just have to many things going on with it. Need to step back, rethink a few things, sell a few things, then go back at it.
> 
> Right now it's sitting pretty in here
> 
> ...



Raven. iWant!

I am thinking of getting this case, actually...If I can find it locally.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's my "other rig":


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

nice, always wondered about those bigwater setups, they any good, i always considered prebuilt to be a bit on the low end side but i've not heard much regarding that??


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> nice, always wondered about those bigwater setups, they any good, i always considered prebuilt to be a bit on the low end side but i've not heard much regarding that??



I picked this Bigwater 745 up for cheap (surplus). They were supposed to suck, but this one gives my Q9650 around 5c better temps than my u120x. It might have to do with the fact I have more fans on the rads than the stock 745 setup comes with, might have to do with the huge amount of air the Tempest moves around or might have to do with something else. This is my first attempt at watercooling, and this really surprised me - I was expecting no temperature improvement at all.

I cannot recommend this setup as a serious watercooling loop (I suspect that just by replacing the pump in this setup I'll get much better temps - The same goes for the waterblock), but the 745 is great to learn the basics of WC, which is why I got it.

Setting it all up was quite simple. No leaks on first attempt, either. Overall, I'd give it a 7/10 for cooling, 10/10 for ease of use and 7/10 for price/perf. I cannot comment on reliability, since it is only running for a couple of days now. I've heard it is a mixed bag, though. Some people have them running for years without even a coolant change, while other people go through three pumps in six months.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

ahh ic ic, yeah i moved from air to water to air and now back to water, this setup i have now is by far the best i've ever had, i run 28-30 idle and 40-45 load in linx, it's a dream to play with and i actually had no leaks first time for this setup myself which was odd because i got the cheapest barbs i could afford at the time, and thats where i thought all my leaks were gonna come from.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ahh ic ic, yeah i moved from air to water to air and now back to water, this setup i have now is by far the best i've ever had, i run 28-30 idle and 40-45 load in linx, it's a dream to play with and i actually had no leaks first time for this setup myself which was odd because i got the cheapest barbs i could afford at the time, and thats where i thought all my leaks were gonna come from.



My next goal is buying a case for my i7 975 (Currently disassembled and not in use) and order a good watercooling setup for it. Currently eying the Corsair Obsidian 800D for a case and a MCP655 + triple rad as the basis of the CPU watercooling loop. Might splurge on another dual rad with a radbox on the rear of the case just for the heck of it...


----------



## computertechy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet set of rigs from CS, Yukikaze, Bravesoul & Exodus!!! 



evilp8ntballer7 said:


> lets see more pictures! =]



sure OK. but not many coz others need to show off as well 

size show off & the new G27 NOTE: housekeeping has gone out the window since xmas 






my fave


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

What's the speaker setup there? 
EDIT: (The one in the corner of picture for the HDTV)


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's my "other rig":
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1646.jpg
> 
> ...



hey i had same gpu as u, the 2600xt with the passive cooler too. anyway


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok have a bunch more pics nao that i got my m4a79t back and all, here they are tells me whatcha think, the rad at the top is a swiftec mcr320 qp-k and it's friggon incredible. also the fans are getting replaced on the rad with 6 coolermaster rc4's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/DSCF0921.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/DSCF0922.jpg
> ...



ZOMG. I haven't noticed that this the Obsidian 800D !!!!

Awesome case. Completely not available locally here, but I am thinking of ordering it from abroad. 400$ for a case (Incl. shipping, that is) is a lot, though, but there's nothing even close to the quality of it around here even for 50$ more.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

my speakers dwarf ma case an monitor lol there taller then me when im sat down, rather dawting


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> hey i had same gpu as u, the 2600xt with the passive cooler too. anyway



Actually, there is no HD2600XT in the pic (If you're talking about the pic, that is). 

This is my second rig (Q9650 based), the main one (Ci7 975 based) with the HD4870X2 and HD2600XT is currently in pieces. I need to put it back together, then get a normal case and a WC setup for it.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Actually, there is no HD2600XT in the pic (If you're talking about the pic, that is).
> 
> This is my second rig (Q9650 based), the main one (Ci7 975 based) with the HD4870X2 and HD2600XT is currently in pieces. I need to put it back together, then get a normal case and a WC setup for it.



aaa i just assumed as it was in your specs an mine had a cooler identical to the one in the pic~


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0008.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0009.jpg
> my speakers dwarf ma case an monitor lol there taller then me when im sat down, rather dawting



What speakers are those? BTW, your room reminds me of Reading Uni halls rooms. Good stuff


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok have a bunch more pics nao that i got my m4a79t back and all, here they are tells me whatcha think, the rad at the top is a swiftec mcr320 qp-k and it's friggon incredible. also the fans are getting replaced on the rad with 6 coolermaster rc4's



That is a fantastic looking setup, one I am going to try and emulate with my upcomming rig revamp, which will be my first watercooling experience.  I was wondering how to stow all my WC components, your pics are great food for thought.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0008.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0009.jpg
> my speakers dwarf ma case an monitor lol there taller then me when im sat down, rather dawting



wow you have some messy table.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

@ Computertechy

That's an awesome setup bro   The wheel and the knob.


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for crappy phone pics:


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> What speakers are those? BTW, your room reminds me of Reading Uni halls rooms. Good stuff





kurosagi01 said:


> wow you have some messy table.



there a set of pioneer CS-e5e's hooked up to a pioneer SA-520 amp.  an my rooms is huddersfield Uni Halls lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

complete view of my table.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/P090110_15.00.jpg
> complete view of my table.



i envy you lol, you have space to move


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/P090110_15.00.jpg
> complete view of my table.



I like how you took off the bottom drawer to fit a subwoofer. Bet that makes your whole table tremble when you see the THX ad in films


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> That is a fantastic looking setup, one I am going to try and emulate with my upcomming rig revamp, which will be my first watercooling experience.  I was wondering how to stow all my WC components, your pics are great food for thought.



well if you end up with this case or just need some general ideas of the little things i did to push the performance out of my water cooling please don't hesitate to send me a pm or hijack any thread i started, i love working with water, so much easier that air to oc on and it gives you the freedom to expand with ease, if you need a list of parts where i bought them and how much they were i'd also be willing to help.  let me know.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> i envy you lol, you have space to move



lol well i had no space to move when i had a double bed in my room  now i got single i have more room.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 10, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0008.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/PICT0009.jpg
> my speakers dwarf ma case an monitor lol there taller then me when im sat down, rather dawting


heh some remodeling coming soon?


kurosagi01 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/P090110_15.00.jpg
> complete view of my table.


looks neat,, u still have that shelf? maybe take it apart and glue/stick/nail/screw the facing panel back in, everyone will wonder whats making boom boom


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> heh some remodeling coming soon?



eh? lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> looks neat,, u still have that shelf? maybe take it apart and glue/stick/nail/screw the facing panel back in, everyone will wonder whats making boom boom



Its meant to be a draw but i decided to move it so i can put my sub somewhere lol. It would look better if i putted the front cover of the draw in front of my subs but i can't take it apart.

I would like a nice keyboard aswell because my current one is like 4 years old or something.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> What's the speaker setup there?
> EDIT: (The one in the corner of picture for the HDTV)



some old Sony separates mate, 2 x 70watt amp and 2 x 150watt speakers. and does it pack a *PUNCH!*

i noticed u have a similar peripheral taste as me

is that the g27 wheel or g25?

lachesis mouse?

and i know the G19  nice setup


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

computertechy said:


> some old Sony separates mate, 2 x 70watt amp and 2 x 150watt speakers. and does it pack a *PUNCH!*
> 
> i noticed u have a similar peripheral taste as me
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I did notice that 

G25 had it for a while now, I doubt I'll be changing it anytime soon though. G27 looks ace I love the rev change LED thing. But I don't feel it is worth the price difference for me. Although for anyone getting a completely new one, G27 is the one to go for.

Lachesis indeed. And G19 is perfect!


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 10, 2010)

My baby...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 10, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> [url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7740/hpim0797t.jpg[/URL][url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/hpim0797t.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4302/hpim0796.jpg[/URL][url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/hpim0796.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6415/hpim0795.jpg[/URL][url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/hpim0795.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> 
> My baby...



Wow, that looks great man. Huge improvement


----------



## musek (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet case! 
I like black insides and it looks great with this XIGGY.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice man. Good job.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

Charper2013 said:


> [url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7740/hpim0797t.jpg[/URL][url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/hpim0797t.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4302/hpim0796.jpg[/URL][url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/hpim0796.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6415/hpim0795.jpg[/URL][url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/hpim0795.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> 
> My baby...



damn man make me want new case and that awesome 650w damn T_T i want change now lmao..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah i'm double posting i apologies,i've just took some picture of my case because i putted in my old IDE 35GB;because there was some old stuff i wanted from it and its an extra storage lol which made a mess of my cable management. Since i needed pull out a molex cable out of the back of my case and plug in the stupid IDE blue ribbon.








The only issue with this case is definitely cable management,there isn't enough holes to wire around and not a lot of space to work and not a 90 degree angle HD cage.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

ATM all i have is a Antec 300 with a 700w OCZ PSU in it not much of a rig if you ask me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ATM all i have is a Antec 300 with a 700w OCZ PSU in it not much of a rig if you ask me



better than my rig.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

the 300 is a decent budget case, but you have 2 do some minor modding to make it even better, mainly because the CM sucks i think, but i think the new ones are painted black inside as far as i know?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> better than my rig.



do you have a rig? When i say all i have is a 300 and a 700w PSU i mean that is ALL i have.No mobo/cpu/ram/hdd/GPU....there sitting in there boxes waiting for a buyer i'm using my lappy ATM nothing special at all it is just a 17" gateway with a X2 1.6ghz 2gb ram x1200 200gb hdd(irrc) just use it for basically internet(visiting the forums,some flash games)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

then what do you use for now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then what do you use for now?



I edited my post above  i'm using my lappy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

aw that sucks dude, why are you selling it? its the one in your system specs right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aw that sucks dude, why are you selling it? its the one in your system specs right?



no its what was in my specs I am selling it to buy whats in my specs 


maybe it will clear things up if you visit my FS thread so you can see what i am selling.I am selling everything so i can got i7


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have a rig? When i say all i have is a 300 and a 700w PSU i mean that is ALL i have.No mobo/cpu/ram/hdd/GPU....there sitting in there boxes waiting for a buyer i'm using my lappy ATM nothing special at all it is just a 17" gateway with a X2 1.6ghz 2gb ram x1200 200gb hdd(irrc) just use it for basically internet(visiting the forums,some flash games)



when you had a rig,it was better than mine then lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2010)

thats some pretty decent stuff you got there, id i didn't live i denmark then i woul have bought some of the gpu's dude, but GL with the sale


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> when you had a rig,it was better than mine then lol



depends on who you ask. I had a Athlon II X2 240@3.6ghz,GTX260 216,2gb DDR2 @1000@5-5-5-12,500gb SATA drive. And before i had X2 5kBE@3ghz 2x8800GT SLI and everything else the same


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> depends on who you ask. I had a Athlon II X2 240@3.6ghz,GTX260 216,2gb DDR2 @1000@5-5-5-12,500gb SATA drive. And before i had X2 5kBE@3ghz 2x8800GT SLI and everything else the same



If you lived in the UK i would probably buy your E7200


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> Sorry for crappy phone pics:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/P100110_16.120001 (Medium).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100110/P100110_16.130001 (Medium).jpg


I want G25 



Charper2013 said:


> [url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7740/hpim0797t.jpg[/URL][url]http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/hpim0797t.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4302/hpim0796.jpg[/URL][url]http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/hpim0796.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> [url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6415/hpim0795.jpg[/URL][url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/hpim0795.jpg/1/w1024.png[/URL]
> 
> My baby...


Das my phan


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ATM this is mine. I just finished up taking care of the ugly yellow plastic and running the wires to the top ports in a hole to go behind the mobo tray. also cut out the fan holes to help with airflow
> I think it looks much better. Input please
> 
> btw hardware will be put in after i get back from newyears
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/1229090009.jpg



everyone should do that when they get a new case ,i boxed mine off with cardboard and blacktape, which helps keep all the tiny bits of metal going awol, and yep it makes a heck of a lot of difference to cooling, even fan noise , i really can't understand some case manufacturers using teeny tiny holes as grills, it makes no sense:shadedshu


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 12, 2010)

take a look at this beaast wow now that's a pc


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice BP, you ever open your laptop and sneek a peek?  I loved looking at my laptop guts, very cool parts in there.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice set up BP.

Going to take a picture of my actual work space too : ]




Where I sit when I talk to you lot


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 12, 2010)

what media player is that panther? its not wmp is it? a nice setup lol alltho those speakers look a little 'tinny'


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well this is the family rig downstairs so I barely get to have the speakers pluged in XD

media player is Winamp with Winamp Classic pro and "relax" skin installed with the Anger colour theme : ]


You can see the speakers I used to own, as well as my own bedroom setup from a while ago.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 12, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Very nice set up BP.
> 
> Going to take a picture of my actual work space too : ]
> 
> ...



Dude that Sunbeam looks soooo much better! Great job! 

Is that your rad sticking out the top? Are the fans inside the case?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup fans on the inside : ]

I've got better pictures of the inside, they're a few pages back or I can just post again if you like.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2010)

The Lian Li gets a new heart I even broke my rule for many years and actually spent real money on an ASUS, I hope this one doesn't bring back old memories.











And a naked one


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The Lian Li gets a new heart I even broke my rule for many years and actually spent real money on an ASUS, I hope this one doesn't bring back old memories.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/DSC01432.jpg
> 
> ...





Looks good Sneeky, now just gotta change the specs in "her" rig. 

The asus board will do good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2010)

Just finished getting 7 in....I'll get those specs changed, then its off to nap for a few


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just finished getting 7 in....I'll get those specs changed, then its off to nap for a few



 just going to bed huh? While I've been at work for a few hours.. well 4h now..

Hmm, I think Since I got the next two days off, I'll see what I can do with my Raven Case...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 13, 2010)

And you say xmas comes only once a year...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> And you say xmas comes only once a year...
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/1460/img0652d.jpg
> 
> ...



Who says you get another in December?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG, this thread is beginning to slow down, wheres my hardware pr0n?


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I know I want more pics of some sick rigs


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I'm currently working on making my new home habitable. After that there will be PC pics again


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 14, 2010)

i would post my new rig but no camera 

edit: i lied i have a 2.0mp camera on my HTC 5800 i just got but im waiting on the charger thats suppose to come today then i will take some pics yo


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 14, 2010)

Now thats what I call tight fit!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 14, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4385/img0667o.jpg
> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/2567/img0671.jpg
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7933/img0672i.jpg
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/957/img0675kn.jpg
> ...



very nice is that big ass heatsink (dnt no wat it is) painted yourself or is it just the way the lights hitting it?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 14, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> very nice is that big ass heatsink (dnt no wat it is) painted yourself or is it just the way the lights hitting it?



It is Xigmatek Thor's Hammer. It is shiny black out of the box.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 14, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> It is Xigmatek Thor's Hammer. It is shiny black out of the box.



aaa its rather cool man


----------



## travisridesbikes (Jan 14, 2010)

haha gotta love using a desk instead of a case


----------



## FilipM (Jan 15, 2010)

Assembling my I7 if it comes tommorow so pics will follow


----------



## KieX (Jan 15, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4385/img0667o.jpg
> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/2567/img0671.jpg
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7933/img0672i.jpg
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/957/img0675kn.jpg
> ...



If you get a black and red fan in place of that noctua, that sexy hardware will cause some nosebleeds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

Those Dominator GT's are just pure sex!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got this in the mail:





Only thing is, i have yet to order the i7 and RAM yet, so its just going to be sitting in a corner till i save up some cash to actually use it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2010)

take some nice pics of the board anyway?

why not by the 920 and mem used?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> take some nice pics of the board anyway?
> 
> why not by the 920 and mem used?



I did take the board out but forgot to take some pics of it.

I don't even have enough for a used 920 or RAM. Plus,  i would feel better just buying them new.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2010)

oh well, good stuff is always worth waiting for
and its a nice board, i might use that or the LE edition in my next build, the LE looks awesome i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

The LE does look very nice :toast;


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 15, 2010)

one thing i dont like about the LE though, is that the 8pin is in a very bad place, why put it there? it should be at the top, that is one big design flaw i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> one thing i dont like about the LE though, is that the 8pin is in a very bad place, why put it there? it should be at the top, that is one big design flaw i think



uhhh, yeah.  I didn't notice that first time around.  The 3x sli I had had it up top.   :shadedshu @ EVGA


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess it does help if you have a PSU with short wires, but trying to hide that 8 pin wire with that mobo would be impossible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I guess it does help if you have a PSU with short wires, but trying to hide that 8 pin wire with that mobo would be impossible.



yeah, it'll show regardless.


----------



## FilipM (Jan 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Just got this in the mail:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/x58327.jpg
> 
> Only thing is, i have yet to order the i7 and RAM yet, so its just going to be sitting in a corner till i save up some cash to actually use it.





, you getting I7 aswell. Nice, post some pics of it aswell


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 15, 2010)

FilipM said:


> , you getting I7 aswell. Nice, post some pics of it aswell



Yep, all i need now is the CPU and RAM. Just need some more cash.

I'll post some pics of the mobo soon.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, it'll show regardless.



It won't show as bad (or at all) if you use a big ass cpu cooler


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 15, 2010)

Or you could just do like i did before going behind the mobo tray. Just stick it under the vid cards along side the pci brackets.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

here we go cleaned p the case a little bit, got my new fans and rad in, and changed the loop around a bit, this is prolly how it'll stay for about 3 weeks or so... who knows i just can't stop playing with this case because it's incredible..


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just installed Heatkiller 3.0. Camera battery went dead after 1 shot.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> Just installed Heatkiller 3.0. Camera battery went dead after 1 shot.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/Capture124.jpg



ow does that thing perform?? i've always wanted to try one of those out, but i'm addicted to swiftecs fuzion v2 and can't seem to try another block...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2010)

Heatkillers 3.0 LT and CU are hawt damn good blocks, the LC is a little less.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> It won't show as bad (or at all) if you use a big ass cpu cooler
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/IMG_0122.jpg



That is very true 



exodusprime1337 said:


> here we go cleaned p the case a little bit, got my new fans and rad in, and changed the loop around a bit, this is prolly how it'll stay for about 3 weeks or so... who knows i just can't stop playing with this case because it's incredible..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/DSCF0981.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100115/DSCF0982.jpg
> ...



That is just    I am soo gonna end up getting a case like that.  How's the airflow in it
?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 15, 2010)

I really need to get round to finishing the cables so i can take a photo of the management for you CP.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is very true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the airflow is great, and dust free as all the aire is pulled from the bottom which is actually just a giant dust filter, and the hotswapp drive bays are incredible.  It really looks a lot nice, however my camera skills suck big time.. lol.  One thing i'm doing however is ditching the fans that came with it for some higher power ones, because a lot of the airflow works off of suction from the rad, the fans that exaust through the hdd bays and out the back don't move any air at all lol..


----------



## computertechy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Heatkillers 3.0 LT and CU are hawt damn good blocks, the LC is a little less.



yea but the CU weighs as much as the coolermaster V8 LOL 

when i got the CU package i thought their was Lead protecting it


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2010)

The V8 dosent weigh that much actually. Its just a bulky piece of aluminum.


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ow does that thing perform?? i've always wanted to try one of those out, but i'm addicted to swiftecs fuzion v2 and can't seem to try another block...



Let me have a few more days messing with it and I'll let you know.
This is the first time on H2o for this CPU. The only other quad core CPU I've had under water is a Xeon X3360 under a D-tek Fuzion. So far, it looks like this like this 3.0 is a couple degrees cooler than that setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

my rig ATM


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

I miss my OCZ ram cooler, i broke my custom self built cooler today as well ( fiddling with it)

Looks great CP.

I've finished up my case now, but have to wait til Tomorow night at the earliest to take photos.

All but 1 wire are very ninja ( ide cable, not much I can do, you'll see.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rig ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/P1164398resized.jpg



Nice brotha!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rig ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/P1164398resized.jpg



I miss the i7 and GX2 =(


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I miss my OCZ ram cooler, i broke my custom self built cooler today as well ( fiddling with it)
> 
> Looks great CP.
> 
> ...



Nice, looking forward to seeing the pics 



Mindweaver said:


> Nice brotha!


Thanks bro!


PP Mguire said:


> I miss the i7 and GX2 =(


Meh, so do I.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

that looks very sweet CP, 

i might try the new CM 690II advanced next month 
it has very good looks, not too expensive and not to much bling bling and lights and stuff like that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rig ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/P1164398resized.jpg



What kind of RAM cooler is that? Also them 4850s look good in there.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What kind of RAM cooler is that? Also them 4850s look good in there.





Its an OCZ XTC I think.

They only cost 10 quid here.

bargain.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the way it looks but I need to find some 6 x 32 x 1 1/4" screws first.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

for what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> for what?



To mount another fan to my rad. Home Depot doesnt have any.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

ah okay then


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like the way it looks but I need to find some 6 x 32 x 1 1/4" screws first.



Try Sidewindercomputers They sell screws... or The one place thats in Fit's Mega Rig thread.. I know they'll have what you need.. But I'm sure Sidewinder does it by the screw.. Work block so I can't see it before posting.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Try Sidewindercomputers They sell screws... or The one place thats in Fit's Mega Rig thread.. I know they'll have what you need.. But I'm sure Sidewinder does it by the screw.. Work block so I can't see it before posting.



This is why. Check it out....

http://blog.corsair.com/?p=987


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah the PP config def help on a H50, i'll be getting a H50 for free next weekend:-D


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah the PP config def help on a H50, i'll be getting a H50 for free next weekend:-D



Your going to love it. FYI the paste the use is pre-cured and works VERY well. I used some thermaltake on mine and it doesnt work near as good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

i know, but its already been used on a i7, så ill use som AC5 or MX2, might try both to see wich is best,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know, but its already been used on a i7, så ill use som AC5 or MX2, might try both to see wich is best,



Ether way youll be happy. You can mount a second fan with tie wraps but its not near as pretty.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

yeap, but atm i dont have a case, so its okay if its only held together with zippies,

but thanks for the screw size, then i know what to get :-D


----------



## JTS (Jan 16, 2010)

Out with the old - waiting for the new:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

what will you be getting instead?


----------



## JTS (Jan 16, 2010)

Asus P6X58D Premium , i7 920, Noctua NH-D14 and 6GB OCZ Gold.

I had to compromise on the Ram $$$ reasons.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know, but its already been used on a i7, så ill use som AC5 or MX2, might try both to see wich is best,



MX-2 will thump the AS5 by a few degrees for sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

damn, you should have gotten platinum instead, i've never had good experience with the gold series, just seem like very very crappy ram, but hey, maybe that was in the old days, things can always change.

that asus board looks very nice, with USB3 and sata3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> MX-2 will thump the AS5 by a few degrees for sure.



okay, i'll have to try both for a few days to see what is best no matter what


----------



## JTS (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn, you should have gotten platinum instead, i've never had good experience with the gold series, just seem like very very crappy ram, but hey, maybe that was in the old days, things can always change.
> 
> that asus board looks very nice, with USB3 and sata3



yeah, I'm not real fussed on the Golds, but it was a late night order, I wasn't thinking all that straight and there weren't any Platinums on the site I was ordering from 

As long as they do the job for the time being, It will give me some time to get some better CL7 stuff.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah well, if they work i dont see any reason to get something else, unless you'd like som super quality ram with low latency,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks very sweet CP,
> 
> i might try the new CM 690II advanced next month
> it has very good looks, not too expensive and not to much bling bling and lights and stuff like that



Got a link to the case so I can check it out?



TheMailMan78 said:


> What kind of RAM cooler is that? Also them 4850s look good in there.





pantherx12 said:


> Its an OCZ XTC I think.
> 
> They only cost 10 quid here.
> 
> bargain.



Correct, it is hte OCZ


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

Wait a minute, I'm going to upload a pic of the PC I'm on right now... thats right, the backup PC with integrated graphics :/ Beautiful contrast between sleeved cables and an unsleeved PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Wait a minute, I'm going to upload a pic of the PC I'm on right now... thats right, the backup PC with integrated graphics :/ Beautiful contrast between sleeved cables and an unsleeved PSU



This should be interesting to see, post'em up dude


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2010)

had to install that stupid Samsung software first... gah. Okay here you go:







And here you see, SATA cables, fan cables and the ones from the cases ...I/O compartement (uh, the jacks at the front, you know, USB, headphone etc) sleeved, while the PSU messes everything up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

this one CP 

ill put a side window in it with some cold cathodes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

MRCL said:


> had to install that stupid Samsung software first... gah. Okay here you go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Foto0510.jpg
> 
> ...



You just said "fuck it" with the cable management?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

@ MRCL

that looks odd 

@ FIH
that looks very nice.  I shall look into this case.   Looks very nice.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this one CP
> 
> ill put a side window in it with some cold cathodes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/cooler_master_cm690_2_advanced__sdan_ser_det_ud.jpg



check my pics of the obsidion 800d from corsair, then ditch that coolermaster crap and get a corsair case, they are so badass


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 17, 2010)

ouch, not very nice dude, sorry ive seen the obsidian, not much room to go around in that case, the HAF 932 i however did like


----------



## MRCL (Jan 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You just said "fuck it" with the cable management?



Yes. You know why? Because its only a temporary rig. And I was too frustrated to bother with cable management 



Chicken Patty said:


> @ MRCL
> 
> that looks odd



It may become a trend


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ MRCL
> 
> that looks odd
> 
> ...



you do that, i think it will be good, + i can remove some if not all the HD tray thing so there can be like 2ft GFX in there 



exodusprime1337 said:


> check my pics of the obsidion 800d from corsair, then ditch that coolermaster crap and get a corsair case, they are so badass



sorry mate, i've seen a few myself, and overall i do NOT think its worth the money, the finish is simply not good enough for me at that price range, and btw it costs around 350$ in Denmark and i would rather spend that much money on some nice HW, and the CM690II costs 120$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you do that, i think it will be good, + i can remove some if not all the HD tray thing so there can be like 2ft GFX in there
> 
> 
> 
> sorry mate, i've seen a few myself, and overall i do NOT think its worth the money, the finish is simply not good enough for me at that price range, and btw it costs around 350$ in Denmark and i would rather spend that much money on some nice HW, and the CM690II costs 120$



Actually I might really consider the HAF 932, the blue one.  I can't stop looking at it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

The blue one? picz please, the red one looks great


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Actually I might really consider the HAF 932, the blue one.  I can't stop looking at it



Go with the 922.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> The blue one? picz please, the red one looks great



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119213


TheMailMan78 said:


> Go with the 922.



What makes you like the 922 better?  Just looking for some feedback.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

thats only the lights thats blue? thought it was painted blue like the red AMD edition


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats only the lights thats blue? thought it was painted blue like the red AMD edition



Naw, just the fans and lights or what not it has.  I might get it because the build I'm doing now has a blue mobo the UD5.  I was going with red/black, but that won't match.  So I might leave this case for a red/black build later and use the HAF for my current build which is still uncompleted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

aha thats the reason 

will you make a side windows in it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aha thats the reason
> 
> will you make a side windows in it?



Meh, maybe not.  I'll see.  Gonna plan out my taxes carefully as I will be trying to put a few bucks aside.  Once I get my priorities out of the way if I can spare some cash for this I will do so.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119213
> 
> 
> What makes you like the 922 better?  Just looking for some feedback.



Honestly its a bit better built. Not that there is anything wrong with the 932 but the 922 is a newer design and cheaper.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

one thing i dont understand about the haf series is why they didnt paint them black inside,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2010)

thats what makes the sniper more special Same chassis and internals as a 922 in all black, of course with a different outer skin.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

yay, the sniper is a very good looking case imo, yeah i know, i also like the Scout, but its just too small for long video cards?

so, any bad things about the asus board yet?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay, the sniper is a very good looking case imo, yeah i know, i also like the Scout, but its just too small for long video cards?



It would be tight in the scout, as you can see there is more room in the sniper for sure









> so, any bad things about the asus board yet?



So far its just weird. I finally got it to submit to my overclocking techniques but in doing this I found the board has an oddity I cant figure out.

When I OC, the board boots and runs the stress testing and I decide to raise the CPU multi, already have the 200 BLCK and 2000MHz ram in check, so all I need is CPU love to bring it close to my goal. When I use START> Reset, the PC shuts down and attemps to reboot, but freezes in the loading of the system before I can even get to bios. Simply restarting the PC with the switch allows the PC to boot to bios, at which point it tell me the OC has failed. I add my multiplyer to the CPU and save and exit and it runs fine. 

Aside from that small issue I cant sort out yet, it seems to be "not all that bad" so far. Still not completely sold on Asus yet. Oh and I almost forgot the flashing tool in the bios menu is fail as well, I need to update the bios soon with a USB and see if it responds better. Board shipped with the 502 bios


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It would be tight in the scout, as you can see there is more room in the sniper for sure
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/27.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



that case sure looks sweet i must say

haha "just" weird? doesnt sound too good

ok that saound VERy strange, does that only happends when you have BCLK at 200 or is it all the time?
my board does the same thing, i know its not the same, but when i try at 20x200, it does the same thing, but when i lower the multiplier and raise the freq then its okay, maybe its an asus issue

what kinda bad experiences did you have with earlier asus board since you've been scared away from it?

i'm a gigabyte fan myself, this is only my second ASUS board so far, gigabyte is just more stable and give's you nothing to worry about haha

what about that BIOS? is it a bad version or what?
but yeah, it might help you with a bios update, it usually does


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It would be tight in the scout, as you can see there is more room in the sniper for sure
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/27.jpg



Raah why can't my Sniper be black on the inside. I also like how much roomier it looks with the stock cpu cooler, my case seems all cramped up with my DK in there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have to agree with peet here. That Sniper looks good. It has eveything the 922 has on the inside but handles on the outside! Nice one indeed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Raah why can't my Sniper be black on the inside. I also like how much roomier it looks with the stock cpu cooler, my case seems all cramped up with my DK in there.



can you please post a pic with that Xiggy DK? have one myself and wanna see how much room it takes inside


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you please post a pic with that Xiggy DK? have one myself and wanna see how much room it takes inside



Here's an older one I posted ITT:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that case sure looks sweet i must say
> 
> haha "just" weird? doesnt sound too good
> 
> ...



Earlier ASUS boards from 939 and various chipsets in the 775 line all seemed to "dislike" me. They either failed to boot or just failed in general after booting, only remember 2 out of about 10 of them actually working for me.

The bios file, when attempting the flash (downloaded from ASUS' China link) shows up "incompatible with current bios"



Soylent Joe said:


> Raah why can't my Sniper be black on the inside. I also like how much roomier it looks with the stock cpu cooler, my case seems all cramped up with my DK in there.



This one is the "Black Edition"


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2010)

Sneeky, chant to Asus "I WANT A GOOD BIOS" and see if it helps come tomorrow! remember, gotta make sure the tooth is under the pillow, or it won't work... Wait.. I think it's "bad help".. lol


I have had 50/50 with Asus.. my Max board was killer till it killed a kit of axeram, then the striker II was just SUCKORZ... lol..

I've had great service with EVGA and DFI.. so..


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> This one is the "Black Edition"



Yar I know, unfortunately it wasn't out when I got mine. But, I do have the windowed side panel and everything in the case is sleeved so that kinda makes up for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

I had never looked at the Corsair Obsedian in details.  Let's just say I'm buying one!   Christ!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had never looked at the Corsair Obsedian in details.  Let's just say I'm buying one!   Christ!



'Bout time, welcome to easy wire management and one sexy looking chassis


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> my rig ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/P1164398resized.jpg



meant to give you an earlier reply cp, good looking rig man, love that cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 'Bout time, welcome to easy wire management and one sexy looking chassis



yeah man, it's just tooo sexy! 



exodusprime1337 said:


> meant to give you an earlier reply cp, good looking rig man, love that cooler



Thanks bro, but which cooler you talking about?  The Mega or the OCZ RAM cooler?  Thanks though


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, it's just tooo sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro, but which cooler you talking about?  The Mega or the OCZ RAM cooler?  Thanks though



hmmm... both now that you mention it... i'm in dire need of a ram cooler so any cooler that i don't already own is nice lol.. but yeah the mega is pretty badass.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 17, 2010)

My latest setup
I was forced to sell my 1366 i7 system...still hurts... but I was able to spend about a third of what I got for it and reuse some other parts and build a half decent system. I just had to have the Radeon HD 5850 and when Newegg had that deal with a free Thermaltake PSU it was a no brainer. The case is laughable yes... an old server (HP Proliant ML310) but I should be able to get a decent Cooler Master in a week or 2. 













PS Cable management is for girly-men. ... jkin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hmmm... both now that you mention it... i'm in dire need of a ram cooler so any cooler that i don't already own is nice lol.. but yeah the mega is pretty badass.



Yeah the Mega is the favorite cooler I've owned.



Vincy Boy said:


> My latest setup
> I was forced to sell my 1366 i7 system...still hurts... but I was able to spend about a third of what I got for it and reuse some other parts and build a half decent system. I just had to have the Radeon HD 5850 and when Newegg had that deal with a free Thermaltake PSU it was a no brainer. The case is laughable yes... an old server (HP Proliant ML310) but I should be able to get a decent Cooler Master in a week or 2.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4067/4280919831_7191ca6826_b.jpg
> ...



Good hardware, just need some cable management.  oh wait, I forgot you are not a girly-men 

If that was the case, I'd be a damn plastic ass B**ch!


----------



## FilipM (Jan 17, 2010)

As I promised, pictures of the new PC






The parts ^






Lol ^






Building it ^






The PSU ^






Some Closeups ^






^^






^^^






^^^^






(Guru 3D? No )






Up and runing - love the white


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks nice.  You planning on getting rid of that stock cooler soon?


----------



## FilipM (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope i get rid of it soon, even though the temps are fine. At 3.4Ghz with 1.19V in bios (Loadline calibration off), around 1.14 under prime it was completely stable at a max of 73C. I will try and lower the voltage as much as possible and try to hit 3.6


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope you get rid of it soon . With a bulky cooler will look better 

Anw nice rig nice stuff


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 17, 2010)

A minor change. The Foxconn ELA does not recognize my Highpoint  RocketRAID 2640X4 so I have replaced it with the venerable GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P which I also have. That Foxconn is $75 for a reason but it is a good board if you just want something that works that has a great feature set. It overclocks, but that is not anywhere as easy as the Gigabyte. I have no idea why the ELA would not function with the raid controller. Just thought that this info may help someone who might consider that board. And now for the new pic of my PC ATM.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> take some nice pics of the board anyway?
> 
> why not by the 920 and mem used?



I managed to get a quick picture of the board, but it's real blurry:


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cable managed!






























Sorry for bad pictures, pretty limited to what angles I can take photos from on the desk lol


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 19, 2010)

that last picture is pretty cool


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 19, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Cable managed!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1183.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1179.jpg
> ...


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 19, 2010)

Cable management with a mATX board in a large case is a PITA! I'm not doing any cable management until I find the right ATX board.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 19, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> looks good man



Hey!  No posting here without showing off your new pr0n!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Cable managed!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1183.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1179.jpg
> ...



Hey man it looks great.  Love the cable management and everything 

just an idea though.  Why don't you try making a panel that covers from the PSU support bracket to the top of the case.  This way the PSU and wires are all hidden.  You would only see from the mobo compartment down.  You can put like a logo on it after or something


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey man it looks great.  Love the cable management and everything
> 
> just an idea though.  Why don't you try making a panel that covers from the PSU support bracket to the top of the case.  This way the PSU and wires are all hidden.  You would only see from the mobo compartment down.  You can put like a logo on it after or something




Thanks 



I am actually in the process of doing just that!

I've a side panel from an old HP desktop that I'm going to be sliding into an L shape to cover the PSU area and the 5.25 area 

Thing is the side panel is way to well made ( surprisingly) for my dremel to cut, I left the dremel on one point as a tester and it took 5 minutes just to cut in 1 point!


Great minds think alike eh 

I'm going to upgrade to sata dvd drive aswell to get rid of the hideous IDE cables.



Anymore suggestions TPU after all, I can only improve things with your help 


By the by, anyone like the ghetto way of holding up the fan in the middle? the threads had gone on that area of the rad XD


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 19, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ouch, not very nice dude, sorry ive seen the obsidian, not much room to go around in that case, the HAF 932 i however did like



what do you mean not much room... the case is huge.. and has more holes for cable management that the cm690 could ever hope for... 

on a side note, i didn't mean for it to be mean, more like sarcastic, i'm very sorry don did not mean to bash it, it's still a nice case, i'm just in love with my obsidian 800d


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds DO think alike.  I can't wait to see how that comes along, should give the rig a great look since all the cables are going to be hidden and stuff.  Once you upgrade to a SATA drive and remove that IDE cable it'll improve things a lot too!



exodusprime1337 said:


> what do you mean not much room... the case is huge.. and has more holes for cable management that the cm690 could ever hope for...
> 
> on a side note, i didn't mean for it to be mean, more like sarcastic, i'm very sorry don did not mean to bash it, it's still a nice case, i'm just in love with my obsidian 800d



The Obsidian is something else bro


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great minds DO think alike.  I can't wait to see how that comes along, should give the rig a great look since all the cables are going to be hidden and stuff.  Once you upgrade to a SATA drive and remove that IDE cable it'll improve things a lot too!
> 
> 
> 
> The Obsidian is something else bro



lol thanx CP, it is an incredible case to work with.. more changes are yet to come btw, i have some new 140mm fans on the way to add in.. and if uncle sam is good to me this taxmas season i may grab a 5870 or 2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

What 140's you buy?   I'll be doing some sleeving and all so I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## solofly (Jan 19, 2010)

New pics coming sooooooon...

Gotta a new Lian li PC-60FNWB case and some new gear in my main rig...


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 19, 2010)

heres my rig ATM specs are all filled in hope u like it worked hard on it 

heres the project log go check it out 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108566

with side panel





now the inside


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 19, 2010)

*Pinky*

Just got a gift of a GTX260 from Caliga4221 at OverClock and popped it in my Daughter's PC. In case you may not have seen the worklog it is  Here . I have some older vids of the case on YouTube but now I have an HD cam so the following vids are a lot crisper.

While I had the lil beast open today to change out the cards I took a these vids and pics.

Here are some pics









































Still looks pretty fresh after all those months.

Now it's got a honking huge card in it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks good CD! Like the pink on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

pinky


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

The P4 machine gets water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Just got a gift of a GTX260 from Caliga4221 at OverClock and popped it in my Daughter's PC. In case you may not have seen the worklog it is  Here . I have some older vids of the case on YouTube but now I have an HD cam so the following vids are a lot crisper.
> 
> While I had the lil beast open today to change out the cards I took a these vids and pics.
> 
> ...



Wuhuu Its Pinky and the Brain  

why does she need such a powerfull Gfx for ?

and what are the other specs on that little thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The P4 machine gets water
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/water.jpg



Woot woot, how were temps before an how are temps now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The P4 machine gets water
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/water.jpg



sweetness


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

That pink case is mass amounts of win.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Woot woot, how were temps before an how are temps now?



They went from 45idle to 31 idle and a 67 full load to 38 full load (tested with 20 minute intervals with prime95 max heat test)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 19, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Just got a gift of a GTX260 from Caliga4221 at OverClock and popped it in my Daughter's PC. In case you may not have seen the worklog it is  Here . I have some older vids of the case on YouTube but now I have an HD cam so the following vids are a lot crisper.
> 
> While I had the lil beast open today to change out the cards I took a these vids and pics.
> 
> ...





I squealed in excitement, then I burst out laughing when it got to the picture with the little girl in, I'm not sure she fully appreciates that WC system just eyt


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> They went from 45idle to 31 idle and a 67 full load to 38 full load (tested with 20 minute intervals with prime95 max heat test)



   Thats a big drop!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 19, 2010)

My PC right now. Might loose a drive though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yea! hell the apogee GT block didnt have a S478 backplate (just a 775) but i found my tuniq tower 120 back plates and they worked with the block


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2010)

There have been some fantasic looking rigs posted in the last few pages.  Nice job, folks.  
I really like the sleeving job by Adam99leit.  Of course CD's pinky is killer, Panther's case is shaping up swell, and I hope my temps end up as well as Brando's.  Why the adamant boycott on water, PP?  (your case always looks nice)  I have heard you mention it in a few posts.

Anyway, here's mine ATM, it has been kicked to the curb while its case receives an overhaul and water cooling loop.






Man, it's really quiet.  I just ponied up for a bunch of WC parts, and am going to spend a butt load of time modding my case - in the end I know it won't be this quiet!  When my son gets older I think I'll just use a rack like CP's.  Open air rigs are neat

I thought the towel was a nice touch.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 20, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Hey!  No posting here without showing off your new pr0n!



okay.. here it is.. work in progress..

moved the i5 stuff into a Lian Li PC-c33b and couldnt be happier. I am contemplating a modular PSU but the cable management isnt that nasty.. i now have the excess cables tucked under the 5.25 bay but its a closed case so w/e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> There have been some fantasic looking rigs posted in the last few pages.  Nice job, folks.
> I really like the sleeving job by Adam99leit.  Of course CD's pinky is killer, Panther's case is shaping up swell, and I hope my temps end up as well as Brando's.  Why the adamant boycott on water, PP?  (your case always looks nice)  I have heard you mention it in a few posts.
> 
> Anyway, here's mine ATM, it has been kicked to the curb while its case receives an overhaul and water cooling loop.
> ...


Hey thanks man   Tech stations are awesome, makes swapping parts sooo much easier and they run the coolest.  



shevanel said:


> okay.. here it is.. work in progress..
> 
> moved the i5 stuff into a Lian Li PC-c33b and couldnt be happier. I am contemplating a modular PSU but the cable management isnt that nasty.. i now have the excess cables tucked under the 5.25 bay but its a closed case so w/e
> 
> ...



Some nicer way of managing cables in there and you are set, I think that looks very very good


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> okay.. here it is.. work in progress..
> 
> moved the i5 stuff into a Lian Li PC-c33b and couldnt be happier. I am contemplating a modular PSU but the cable management isnt that nasty.. i now have the excess cables tucked under the 5.25 bay but its a closed case so w/e
> 
> ...




Gota go modular in a case like that!

Real nice looking case actually.

Cheers for posting a pic actually I've been thinking of building a HTPC in one of these sizes cases, does look quite big 

hmm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

What I am tempted to do is a small form factor.  I gotta read up on that though.  Can be a bit tricky fitting certain components.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm tempted to get another mATX board, throw my 4850 in and do some small-time folding...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> There have been some fantasic looking rigs posted in the last few pages.  Nice job, folks.
> I really like the sleeving job by Adam99leit.  Of course CD's pinky is killer, Panther's case is shaping up swell, and I hope my temps end up as well as Brando's.  Why the adamant boycott on water, PP?  (your case always looks nice)  I have heard you mention it in a few posts.
> 
> Anyway, here's mine ATM, it has been kicked to the curb while its case receives an overhaul and water cooling loop.
> ...


Because water took out my half dead GTX280 (my 3rd one that only worked on water but it screwed it up the rest of the way leaving me with a 4850) and it took out half my board right before i went to phase cooling. My hard drive problems in my other thread where from the board and not the drive itself. Luckily i have a Giga board i got from Adam and will be chugging along with dual channel once again 



Chicken Patty said:


> What I am tempted to do is a small form factor.  I gotta read up on that though.  Can be a bit tricky fitting certain components.


Im goin matx myself. MSI p55 and a 5770.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2010)

CyberDruid said:


> Just got a gift of a GTX260 from Caliga4221 at OverClock and popped it in my Daughter's PC. In case you may not have seen the worklog it is  Here . I have some older vids of the case on YouTube but now I have an HD cam so the following vids are a lot crisper.
> 
> While I had the lil beast open today to change out the cards I took a these vids and pics.
> 
> ...



my parents were really bad, look at what other children get 
i dont even own such a nice rig now, as im 20
nice build, but i find it a "little" overkill, for such a little girl. She will never knew, how powerful her little,sweet Princess-Rig is. Admirable! really!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 20, 2010)

Since this is relevant to the PC I'm on ATM, check out this awesome amount of screen space I have to deal with doing my Latin class on for 2 hours a day:






tinytinytinytiny, and my internet at home isn't working right now. So I have no real PC ATM T_T


----------



## DaveK (Jan 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Since this is relevant to the PC I'm on ATM, check out this awesome amount of screen space I have to deal with doing my Latin class on for 2 hours a day:
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8904/screensizeeee.jpg
> 
> tinytinytinytiny, and my internet at home isn't working right now. So I have no real PC ATM T_T



lol sucks, I loves me some screen space. I wish I had a 1920 monitor, hell 1680 was a big increase from 1440 lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What I am tempted to do is a small form factor.  I gotta read up on that though.  Can be a bit tricky fitting certain components.



i can recommend the NZXT rogue if you like the design? but its fairly big for a SFF case, but it keep things very cool + you can install a ton of fans in it, i think its 6 120mm or something like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i can recommend the NZXT rogue if you like the design? but its fairly big for a SFF case, but it keep things very cool + you can install a ton of fans in it, i think its 6 120mm or something like that



You mind providing me wit. A link?   I'm at work rigth now posting from the phone.  Please.


----------



## KieX (Jan 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> okay.. here it is.. work in progress..
> 
> moved the i5 stuff into a Lian Li PC-c33b and couldnt be happier. I am contemplating a modular PSU but the cable management isnt that nasty.. i now have the excess cables tucked under the 5.25 bay but its a closed case so w/e
> 
> ...



That is incredibly roomy for an HTPC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You mind providing me wit. A link?   I'm at work rigth now posting from the phone.  Please.



sure  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...46043&cm_re=nzxt_rogue-_-11-146-043-_-Product


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm with the love on the Rouge. I was wanting to do my Samurai X case in that.. But, I went with the raven.


----------



## musek (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, few days ago I bought a Gigabyte 3D Aurora case (got it very cheap - ~$35) because my CM690 was vibrating a lot lately and I couldn't do anything with it (and believe me - I've tried). 

Something like this:





I must say, that despite it's age (launched in 2005/2006) it's a really good case. Big tower, aluminium front, quite good airflow and nice design (although beauty is in the eye of the beholder). The problem was the length of my HD5870 - there wasn't enough space for this baby so I had to remove hdd cage, which was done today: 






Quite clean job i must say and now the Radeon have really nice and cool air from the front fan (fans were replaced as well, Noiseblockers XL1). Currently I'm waiting for my hdd silencers to mount the drives in 5.25" bays (right now only my main drive is just laying in the case). Then I'll post some finished rig pictures.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

better pics....


----------



## musek (Jan 20, 2010)

Friggin' awesome 
Enlighten me please - what's that case?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

its not a case, its the fridge


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## musek (Jan 20, 2010)

lol you've earned my ROTD (rotfl of the day).


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 20, 2010)

No, thats a fridge.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 20, 2010)

musek said:


> Well, few days ago I bought a Gigabyte 3D Aurora case (got it very cheap - ~$35) because my CM690 was vibrating a lot lately and I couldn't do anything with it (and believe me - I've tried).
> 
> Something like this:
> http://breakersit.com/images/12718.jpg
> ...




You got a freaken bargain! 

The inside is actually very much like my sunbeam before I modded it, although your case seems taller ( 2 120mm rear fans by the look of things)

Mine cost me £56 before modding  (91 USD, I think they retail for 79 usd over in the states though)


5.25s/floppy and HDD bay are all the same though, so is the 120mm front intake holder.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 21, 2010)

Man this thing is huge! :O


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

DROOOOOOOOOOL ^^ ecept for the gfx haha


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> DROOOOOOOOOOL ^^ ecept for the gfx haha



Haha I must admit its quite crap  O well 2x Fermis when they come out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

better looking graphics card and bammm!   beautiful!  I am getting that case soon, I can't effin wait


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

so ypu will be getting the case?

look at this pic, this is a dude from denmark who painted his 800D white

i think it looks prette awesome


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ewww.. I like the sleek black look of the 800D. It makes it awesome .


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

White insides look great. But the outside just seems a little odd to me dunno why. I'm guessing it may be the lack of interior/exterior contrast.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

its been done at a auto painter, so i think its pretty good, just bad pictures cause i had to resize  them, but yeah it seems strange when you look at it,


----------



## MRCL (Jan 21, 2010)

Well as I'm bleeding the loop right now, and stumbled upon some LEDs, I figured why not try them out. Its wonderful.










And I don't like a white 800D at all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

that looks very nice 

how is it going with you 5850? have you rma'ed it yet?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so ypu will be getting the case?
> 
> look at this pic, this is a dude from denmark who painted his 800D white
> 
> ...


Hmmm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MRCL (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks very nice



Its more of a light purplish turquoise blue of some sort in RL. Still looks beautiful.


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

Edit: 





PP Mguire said:


> Hmmm http://www.troubleshooters.com/lpm/200610/gateway_486_66.jpg



 That has me in stiches! nice one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2010)

that old gateway could be a good start if you have the time and resources to make it into something extraordinary.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so ypu will be getting the case?
> 
> look at this pic, this is a dude from denmark who painted his 800D white
> 
> ...



Not a fan, black is much better!


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

When summer comes and I can stand outside without freezing I'm thinking of painting my case in Ferrari red. 

*Unfortunately* someone has already painted (the similar TJ09) in the color scheme I wanted: 










Should I go ahead and copy this guy or... 

use this orange instead?





or go for british racing green with the grills in this yellow?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

i think you guys are right in a way, its too much with the white now that i think about it.

but i think that the idea about have a different case color than everyone else is cool and trying to stand out, but maybe not with this case


----------



## MRCL (Jan 21, 2010)

Uh! Racing green racing green!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> When summer comes and I can stand outside without freezing I'm thinking of painting my case in Ferrari red.
> 
> *Unfortunately* someone has already painted (the similar TJ09) in the color scheme I wanted:
> 
> ...



I personally would like the orange.  Just my two cents though.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so ypu will be getting the case?
> 
> look at this pic, this is a dude from denmark who painted his 800D white
> 
> ...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the Corsair would look better if the outside was left black.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree, that white just looks too white! .  I still like it black better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

MRCL said:


> Uh! Racing green racing green!





+1 love the colour and its still fairly uncommon as a colour for cars, so will make your case very unique 


I love Jaguars in B.R.G they look epic, even the old shitty jags look epic due to the colour


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

Old jags are probably some of the best though. I love the E-type and XJR. Although my favourite british sports car remains the Caterham Super 7. 

Back on topic: With BRG should I go for black grills on the case or the classic yellow that accompanies it? Now I just need to wait till the british weather decides to allow me to spray paint/dry outside


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

E-types are so cool, but on tha Cab editions, and Jag mkII are also very nice IMO, a little bit british gangsta wannabee


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

KieX said:


> Old jags are probably some of the best though. I love the E-type and XJR. Although my favourite british sports car remains the Caterham Super 7.
> 
> Back on topic: With BRG should I go for black grills on the case or the classic yellow that accompanies it? Now I just need to wait till the british weather decides to allow me to spray paint/dry outside




I meant poorly looked after, there's one of these






I walk by every time I walk to the town centre that's really in a state, not so much the paint work but its there pretty much every time I go by, I've only seen it moved one time.

The entire interior is insanely sun bleached where its been sat in one place for so long, its full of junk and crap too, its a real shame.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

why do people do such things to nice cars:shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2010)

main rig updated...


----------



## KieX (Jan 21, 2010)

That's cruel. People should be arrested for the bad treatment of classic cars.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Fit is the edge of that thing serrated or am I going coo coo bananas :S


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Fit is the edge of that thing serrated or am I going coo coo bananas :S



ya it WAS a antec case that pissed me off so i cut it up to make use of the mobo tray. 

didnt have any tools at the time so i had to make use of a drill and hammer


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 21, 2010)

Will get a better quality picture soon, bad light.

Love my white Golf Ball fan


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/100_1586.jpg
> 
> Will get a better quality picture soon, bad light.
> 
> Love my white Golf Ball fan





I liked your desk better : [


*edit* by the way do you have poundland up where you live? should buy some black car paint from poundland and spray that baby black inside 

1 quid for a black interior!


----------



## theorw (Jan 21, 2010)

shevanel said:


> okay.. here it is.. work in progress..
> 
> moved the i5 stuff into a Lian Li PC-c33b and couldnt be happier. I am contemplating a modular PSU but the cable management isnt that nasty.. i now have the excess cables tucked under the 5.25 bay but its a closed case so w/e
> 
> ...



This is a real *MESS *with the* PSU cables* u have there!!!
How are the temps?


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kantastic said:


>



+1


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 21, 2010)

bad quality photo..................
sorry, when my girlfriend wants to give the camera i take it more...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Obsidian FTW!

Moonpig, like the setup man


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 21, 2010)

.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you commandeered you own daughters rig? hehe


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 21, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## musek (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Obsidian FTW!



+1
I like it so much I can't even decide which is better - obsidian with or without a side panel. The interiors are just 




DR.Death said:


> here is mine
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture191.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture192.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture193.jpg



I love the Lian-Li!


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 21, 2010)

its the case that djbbenn reviewed here a wile ago its a sweet full tower


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 21, 2010)

Current setup, bad lighting on the pics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

The setup looks nice 3D.   don't see much of those Zalman coolers around much anymore.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

you never go wrong with an Antec P series case IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree^^^

my buddy has one, it's a great case.    Not to mention great airflow!


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The setup looks nice 3D.   don't see much of those Zalman coolers around much anymore.



I know oldie but a goodie I love looking at all that copper.

You still have your Zalman?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

^^ i want a p180 mini and a rampage II gene, 

kinda like this one 






but just all black inside, and water, that would be nice imo,


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ^^ i want a p180 mini and a rampage II gene,
> 
> kinda like this one
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/__1.jpg
> ...



Beutiful setup there

Aww man, that makes me regret selling my RIIG.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL i have the same feeling, loved my GENE, 

i had this http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2368.html


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL i have the same feeling, loved my GENE,
> 
> i had this http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2368.html



Nice
Love the bike as well, I have that same heater in my garage, currently coming in handy with this cold ass weather . Dropping a new t-belt on the SVT Focus.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

thats not mine, its my friends bike, but he has no room for it until he gets he's license

so i got it in my garage atm. but its and ol HD something? dunno which model but its like 40-50years old i think.

haha that little heater is not enough, planning on getting floor heat out there in a few months time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you go SLI on a Rampage II Gene? Like this one?






AND

Were did you get the NB waterblock that matches?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT!!!! 

That pic makes me miss my SLI 280s so much i could punch a baby 

And that P180 looks beautiful!

Yes, you can sli on the Gene.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> GOD DAMNIT!!!!
> 
> That pic makes me miss my SLI 280s so much i could punch a baby
> 
> ...








 SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah you can do SLI and CF, its just a piece of art that board, uhm its not my case, i just though it was a very cool rig.

but i'll se if i can find a waterblock for you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Im so excited that i went from a AMD back to intel


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2010)

Good man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

i think you can just take of some of the NB heatsink, 

and the one used in the pic is a Swiftech MCW NBMAX north bridge cooler

but hey, whats up with the memory you're using? you need triple channel mem to get best performance:-D

you can see it on swiftech homepage http://www.swiftnets.com/

found it here, dont know the company though as im not from the states so i dont know the good shops http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-MCW-NBMAX-North-Bridge-Cooler-pr-4272.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks don! those look hott!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

NP  so how do you like the i7 ?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 21, 2010)

That case has inspired me to get my pwnage rig back.

Maximus 3 gene and SLI something here i come.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

haha wait for the new geforce cards, or get a good deal on some used


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> NP  so how do you like the i7 ?



Well my board comes in tomorrow and my CPU monday  but when its delivered on monday i will be putting some beast together! and then hopefully Monday i will have the pump that PP is sending me so i can go ahead and do my full loop! just need to get some screws to mount the rads to the case and some more distilled water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

that is gonna be nice man, can you fit all the things inside the case or outside?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is gonna be nice man, can you fit all the things inside the case or outside?



Im going to try inside but if i cant then it will def go outside.






It should fit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

it has room for a dual rad in the top right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2010)

yes it sure does. it has two 140mm ports


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks don! those look hott!



I have the block up for sale that Don linked you to.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110825&highlight=Swiftech+nb+block


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

thats a sweet price 3d, i'd take it if i where Brandon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

3dsage said:


> I know oldie but a goodie I love looking at all that copper.
> 
> You still have your Zalman?



Yes I still do bit it's out of service temporarily


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 22, 2010)

here it comes.....................


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

very very nice, it's almost impossible to have bad cable management with that case.  Just impossible actually!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

another 295 would complete the picture


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> another 295 would complete the picture



yes indeed


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow that top grill is just dying for a 3x120mm rad. 

Very nice though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Wow that top grill is just dying for a 3x120mm rad.
> 
> Very nice though.



That's what I was thinking   At least another fan to complete the trio.  Wonder why only two fans?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah im wondering too, but maybe he only had 2 fans atm? and what is that on the right fan? looks nasty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah im wondering too, but maybe he only had 2 fans atm? and what is that on the right fan? looks nasty



That's what I thought too, maybe ran out of fans.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 22, 2010)

Nevermind that red SATA cable, one of the SATA cables Corsair provided is dead and did a quick fix.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/403/img0697g.jpg
> 
> Nevermind that red SATA cable, one of the SATA cables Corsair provided is dead and did a quick fix.



me so horrrrrrny


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

why why why CP, now it got this picture of a tight little asian girl  in my head


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> me so horrrrrrny



Watch out guys CP gots a Ron Jeremy E-Peen take cover


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

hahaha.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/ron-jeremy655.jpg



  OMG,  LOL.  I really need to exit this thread now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/ron-jeremy655.jpg



 OMG


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 22, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2010)

Ouch!  Ron Jeremy hurts my eyes!!

Hopefully have my rig finished and back into shape by Saturday.  Made some good progress tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Ouch!  Ron Jeremy hurts my eyes!!
> 
> Hopefully have my rig finished and back into shape by Saturday.  Made some good progress tonight.
> 
> ...



What have you been doing to it?  I see a rad/pump/res mounted.  Nice!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Ouch!  Ron Jeremy hurts my eyes!!



yeah you have to be tough to withstand that charming looks


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 22, 2010)

Do I see a huge 20cm fan mounted on that rad? Nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Do I see a huge 20cm fan mounted on that rad? Nice!



How did I miss that???   Smart idea, I wonder how much it improves airflow over just having it mounted with the two 120mm fans by the inside of the case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like the big boy fan yes


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2010)

Yah, it's a 23 cm, I'm glad you guys think its a good idea, I was wondering if it would keep up with the 120's.  I'm putting them all on a controller, so I hope so.  My first loop, I'm all affluter.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Yah, it's a 23 cm, I'm glad you guys think its a good idea, I was wondering if it would keep up with the 120's.  I'm putting them all on a controller, so I hope so.  My first loop, I'm all affluter.



I'm just wondering how much it'll help, should be cool to try it with and without.  Not sure if you are able to do that though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 22, 2010)

For all those wondering, im using this case until i finish my desk (which will be awhile as my ideas are proving hard to create...)

Just done this cut:







Just needs abit of trimming and sanding. Then it's either mesh or plastic


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey I can see your PC components, they all nekkid and stuff.  That's like cutting away the chest of some stacked mistress.  I thank you MP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> For all those wondering, im using this case until i finish my desk (which will be awhile as my ideas are proving hard to create...)
> 
> Just done this cut:
> 
> ...



that cut looks good, just a matter of putting the final touches to it.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea, but my arm is killing me... so, i'll do it tomorrow... im lazy like that.

Thanks fellas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, but my arm is killing me... so, i'll do it tomorrow... im lazy like that.
> 
> Thanks fellas



That's cool, TPU is not in a hurry.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's cool, TPU is not in a hurry.



Yes I am


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> For all those wondering, im using this case until i finish my desk (which will be awhile as my ideas are proving hard to create...)
> 
> Just done this cut:
> 
> ...



That's a real nice cut MP!

Once its tidy it will look like it was supposed to be there all along 

What you use Dremel like device ?


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 22, 2010)

Same method for all 'important' cuts:

1) Draw the cut
2) Go round with a scratch knife (makes a tiny groove)
3) Go round with a dremel (make a bigger groove)
4) Cut 2cm from edge with tinsnips
5) Cut on the edge with tipsnips *- where iam now*
6) Sand and file till smooth
7) Spray and use

Easy


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Same method for all 'important' cuts:
> 
> 1) Draw the cut
> 2) Go round with a scratch knife (makes a tiny groove)
> ...



Tin snips, you listened to MkMods!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to get tin snips soon.  I have a cheap case at home to practice on.


----------



## musek (Jan 22, 2010)

OK, I think that my case switch is over now. Due to vibrations of my CM690 and a '$35 freaken bargain' (thx *pantherx12* ) I've got on Gigabyte Aurora 3D the decision was simple. 

Some basic photos for now (I have some shiat light right now). More photos of the insides are coming tomorrow I hope. 

And - in the end, there will be cake. 

So let's start with the brushed alluminium front with a slight view on the side window:










And these are some insides I've managed to get a decent photo of:





I had to remove the hdd cage because HD5870 wouldn't fit in. Drives are installed in top 5.25" bays.
Yup, my fans are running that fast lol 


Oh noes, I almost forgot about the cake!!





As a *GLaDOS* fan I can sing now: 
_"This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction."_


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's what I was thinking   At least another fan to complete the trio.  Wonder why only two fans?



because in the stacker i used 2, and to puerchase 1 more i need to bui it on newegg, and no one wants to ask 1 only cooler fron USA to Argentina, when 1 friend ask another things i wanna buy it



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/403/img0697g.jpg
> 
> Nevermind that red SATA cable, one of the SATA cables Corsair provided is dead and did a quick fix.



nice!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 22, 2010)

musek said:


> OK, I think that my case switch is over now. Due to vibrations of my CM690 and a '$35 freaken bargain' (thx *pantherx12* ) I've got on Gigabyte Aurora 3D the decision was simple.
> 
> Some basic photos for now (I have some shiat light right now). More photos of the insides are coming tomorrow I hope.
> 
> ...



Im diggin the purple fans


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the cake!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

musek said:


> OK, I think that my case switch is over now. Due to vibrations of my CM690 and a '$35 freaken bargain' (thx *pantherx12* ) I've got on Gigabyte Aurora 3D the decision was simple.
> 
> Some basic photos for now (I have some shiat light right now). More photos of the insides are coming tomorrow I hope.
> 
> ...



nice rig man! everything looks very nice i think

cant wait for my CM690 II advanced to arrive


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well got the rampage II gene today and i must say its a beauty! Its really small! i was impress on what it looked like in my case. i have encoundered some problems tho. My dual 120 rad will not fit inside of the case and my single 120 will fit on the back but you cannot take the side panel off (side of the rad blocks it) SO im going to have to mount my dual 120 RAD on the outside of the case and try to custom mount the the single rad but other than that, the motherboard looks and fits great inside my NZXT M59


----------



## musek (Jan 22, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Im diggin the purple fans



Noiseblocker XL1 Rev.3 - really good fans at very reasonable price! I bought three of them for the CM690 and now they're in the Aurora. 



erocker said:


> I like the cake!



It *was* delicious.  But it's gone 



(FIH) The Don said:


> nice rig man! everything looks very nice i think
> 
> cant wait for my CM690 II advanced to arrive



Thanks mate. CM690 II is near perfect IMO. Good luck and I hope we'll see some photos.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

ill be spamming this thread with pics of it  ok maybe just a couple


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 22, 2010)

musek said:


> OK, I think that my case switch is over now. Due to vibrations of my CM690 and a '$35 freaken bargain' (thx *pantherx12* ) I've got on Gigabyte Aurora 3D the decision was simple.



Sleek looking case. I like the fact the front door opens the RIGHT way.


----------



## musek (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ill be spamming this thread with pics of it  ok maybe just a couple



You better be. 



SK-1 said:


> Sleek looking case. I like the fact the front door opens the RIGHT way.



Thanks mate. Yup, front door opens just right for me. The ability to switch them would be good though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

Will do  i might put a window in it with some cathodes and nice fans, but not too much,


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about a cathode to light up the window... Hmmmmmmm... I have three blue LED fans from Gigabyte but don't have the place to put them (5.25" bays are filled with optical and HDDs).
We'll see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> because in the stacker i used 2, and to puerchase 1 more i need to bui it on newegg, and no one wants to ask 1 only cooler fron USA to Argentina, when 1 friend ask another things i wanna buy it
> 
> 
> 
> nice!



Oh ok, I didn't realize you were in Argentina.  I've only met about two or three members on here that are from South America.  You, a Brazilian and one from Uruguay maybe? Not sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

Be creative, you'll think of something :-D


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Be creative, you'll think of something :-D



Well I did mount one of them in front of those bays but I didn't like the effect. 
_5 seconds later..._
Hmmm I have an idea  But I've left those fans at work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

Go back for the fans!!!!! Never leave a man behind! Nah, sounds good. Can't wait to see it done.




Well, I got some sad news to some, good to others... I have to change my specs...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

you motherf***** 5870 yes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you motherf***** 5870 yes?



Yep!



Gotta thanks TRT for the deal!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont envy you at all  YES I DO!!!!!!!!! 

but gratz man! hope you're gonna enjoy your new toy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont envy you at all  YES I DO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but gratz man! hope you're gonna enjoy your new toy



Thanks. Give me till Sunday and I'll tell ya.. It's been awhile since I've been with a ati card.. but, it's like riding a bike! lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

its only gotten better, trust me.

and the new series dosnt even make a damn sound even after hours of gaming


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh ok, I didn't realize you were in Argentina.  I've only met about two or three members on here that are from South America.  You, a Brazilian and one from Uruguay maybe? Not sure.



no problem, if you want to send me a cooler i'll be happy
obviously i paid for it first


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> no problem, if you want to send me a cooler i'll be happy
> obviously i paid for it first



man I have only shipped international once, it was to Germany.  Let's just say I received the HDD i had sent, I received it about three months later.  I received it and I couldnt' remember who was sending me a HDD.  Well of course, nobody did, it was returned to me


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

fail ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fail ^^



BIG fail!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

but why hahaXD

did you write the wrong adress or what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but why hahaXD
> 
> did you write the wrong adress or what?



I think I mixed up something in the address since it looks very unfamiliar to me.  The person receiving never really explained neither, but not to blame him.  We both fucked up I would say.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

oh well, shit happends sometimes, as long as you can laugh at it its not so bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh well, shit happends sometimes, as long as you can laugh at it its not so bad



Yeah it's laughable, it was an attempt at helping somebody get a cruncher going I only lost $24 and the person receiving lost nothing so no big deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2010)

then its not so bad after all imo

well i'll go to sleep now, i'm going to build this new insane system in a couple of hours for a friend of mine so i should be getting some sleep, been up all night watching movies .etc.

talk to you later dude, cya


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Go back for the fans!!!!! Never leave a man behind! Nah, sounds good. Can't wait to see it done.



I'm at work and I'll grab them on my way back. 
Damn I'm bored and want to go home already. 



Cold Storm said:


> Well, I got some sad news to some, good to others... I have to change my specs...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/_1221223.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/_1221238.jpg



Damn mate, every time I see your rig i have chills. It looks totally awesome! 
I simply love the case and HD5870 is a great treat. I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I am. 



(FIH) The Don said:


> you motherf***** 5870 yes?




Oh well this made me laugh so much. 



Cold Storm said:


> Thanks. Give me till Sunday and I'll tell ya.. It's been awhile since I've been with a ati card.. but, it's like riding a bike! lol



Sunday?! Why do you need so much time to state something that's obvious? Cmon I'm waiting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think I mixed up something in the address since it looks very unfamiliar to me.  The person receiving never really explained neither, but not to blame him.  We both fucked up I would say.



i explained it to you, but you must have forgotten.
my customs sent it back, because it wasnt declared as "present". they accused me of having bought it new, and wanted the tax for that (also i would have had to move 300km without car, just to show them documents i never had in my possession)
sorry for wasting your money CP


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i explained it to you, but you must have forgotten.
> my customs sent it back, because it wasnt declared as "present". they accused me of having bought it new, and wanted the tax for that (also i would have had to move 300km without car, just to show them documents i never had in my possession)
> sorry for wasting your money CP



Damn, if all those US <-> EU shipping problems were eliminated it would be a dream come true. :/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 23, 2010)

musek said:


> Damn, if all those US <-> EU shipping problems were eliminated it would be a dream come true. :/



your words in the gods ears....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

musek said:


> I'm at work and I'll grab them on my way back.
> Damn I'm bored and want to go home already.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words on the set up. 

as for the wait till sunday.. I've been on the Green side for a while since I didn't feel the 4xxx was a good enough investment on my part. So, I'm testing to see if I really want a 5xxx card.. I have nothing but love for ATI, just making sure on my part.


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Thanks for the kind words on the set up.



Haha, my friend is looking for a new case so I've linked him pictures of your rig. And a quote:
_"This rig rocks the shit out of my ass"_  So I'm not the only one who likes it. 




Cold Storm said:


> as for the wait till sunday.. I've been on the Green side for a while since I didn't feel the 4xxx was a good enough investment on my part. So, I'm testing to see if I really want a 5xxx card.. I have nothing but love for ATI, just making sure on my part.



Ok I get it, take your time. I hope you'll be very pleased with your results. It is a beast you know. 

EDIT: I'm just curious - was it a tight fit to install the 5870 in this Raven?


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2010)

That Raven is a really nice design.  I wish more case designers were into keeping things simple, elegant, and innovative.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 23, 2010)

Uni room FTW 

Specs in sig (only running 4gig though  )


























been running Watercooling around 6 months now and no leaks! Fuck yea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then its not so bad after all imo
> 
> well i'll go to sleep now, i'm going to build this new insane system in a couple of hours for a friend of mine so i should be getting some sleep, been up all night watching movies .etc.
> 
> talk to you later dude, cya


I had gone to sleep too, but now I'm awake again 



Velvet Wafer said:


> i explained it to you, but you must have forgotten.
> my customs sent it back, because it wasnt declared as "present". they accused me of having bought it new, and wanted the tax for that (also i would have had to move 300km without car, just to show them documents i never had in my possession)
> sorry for wasting your money CP



Should I dig up that PM where you said you should have told me?   It's all good bro, you don't have to be sorry.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

musek said:


> Haha, my friend is looking for a new case so I've linked him pictures of your rig. And a quote:
> _"This rig rocks the shit out of my ass"_  So I'm not the only one who likes it.
> 
> 
> ...














I have to say, one thing about this case.. How silent it is.. But, you also have the Fortress 2 being the same case, just a bit different.. I loved the look of the Raven over the Fortress.. Plus, It was SO MUCH CHEAPER since I got it from a certain "someone"... 



Binge said:


> That Raven is a really nice design.  I wish more case designers were into keeping things simple, elegant, and innovative.



Yeah, I felt that the Raven RO2 is a lot better case then the org. They took it, and fixed it sweet. I'm glad that I got it for myself.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea i want that case too, but since the 1200 does what i need relatively good i think ill just keep it until i do my mATX build.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea i want that case too, but since the 1200 does what i need relatively good i think ill just keep it until i do my mATX build.



Yeah, the 1200 is good case. It's one long ass case.. lol.. 28".. It was the style I liked the most..


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 23, 2010)

Well its gonna be tough going from that to a Thermaltake LANbox or Apevia Qpack.

Build specs eventually

MSI P55 mATX
my i5
8gb DDR3 2000
Corsair H50
Rest in sig.

Yea im gonna stuff that TT 1kw in there 

Almost forgot the best part. Crossfire 5770s or 5830. Whichever tickles my whistles upon time of build. Which is soon. If i have room, gonna have a VOodoo 2 in there for Shiz and giggles.


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/_1231246.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/_1231253.jpg
> 
> I have to say, one thing about this case.. How silent it is.. But, you also have the Fortress 2 being the same case, just a bit different.. I loved the look of the Raven over the Fortress.. Plus, It was SO MUCH CHEAPER since I got it from a certain "someone"...
> ...



Thanks mate. Not as tight as I thought.  

OK, so the fan is in it's place.  
I've tried hard but I guess it's time to look for a new camera. 

Few photos:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good Musek. I think the camera is good still. 




I think  you can place a 5970 in here.. but, with how the fans are.. I'm at 53c idle... going to test now for games.


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

53°C idle at GPU?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

musek said:


> 53°C idle at GPU?



yep.


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm I must say it's quite high.  
Mine is ~40°-45° in idle now and it was the same with CM690.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2010)

musek said:


> Hmm I must say it's quite high.
> Mine is ~40°-45° in idle now and it was the same with CM690.





Reasoning, is how the air flow is on the raven 2.. it's Heat rises.. Which is a great thing, but with the 90d mobo, the air isn't getting into the card like it's suppose to be via fan.. So, I gotta play around with the drive bay housing & add a fan blowing onto the card from the bay.


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

Yup, I know that in standard cases air just 'rises' into a fan. But if a fresh air is pumped from under the case and goes near the card, fans should pull it in. Not to mention those bat mobile lights in which air is being pumped all the time. 

But I hope that another fan will help. 

EDIT: Finally it's dark outside and my window looks nice.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 23, 2010)

here's my franken pc http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1731107&postcount=40  needs cables sleavin but i'm poorly with a stinkin cold atm so it'll have to wait


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> here's my fraken pc http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1731107&postcount=40  needs cables sleavin but i'm poorly with a stinkin cold atm so it'll have to wait



Hmmm great controller toast but I'd like to see the PC itself as well


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 23, 2010)

yep i should have posted the whole thread pc is here and the thread where i show the case mod here


----------



## musek (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the AeroCool front panel. It's a shame that most of their current cases are jet-like. :/


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 24, 2010)

ye it's nice i wanted to put the front of the aerocool on my current system but saddly it was far to wide hence the franken controller ,as i said on that thread i was a bit cheesed of that i couldn't get the front panel controller as they don't sell them anywhere, plus the unit i've got is a fair bit larger (i was going to use it for spare parts) another thing i was going to do was put green leds in it, but that also came to a hault as this display has only got 2 single bicoloured leds in it which would've been a nightmare to remove so i just left it, oh well it'll do for now 

your systems looking pretty good, i love that bar holding your psu, i was thinking of doing something similar to my current case just never got round to it


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> Uni room FTW
> 
> Specs in sig (only running 4gig though  )
> 
> ...



an there was me thinking student loans was for the course  nice rig


----------



## KieX (Jan 24, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> an there was me thinking student loans was for the course  nice rig



haha, never is! neither is the interest free direct debit of student current accounts


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 24, 2010)

KieX said:


> haha, never is! neither is the interest free direct debit of student current accounts



 lol


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 24, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> an there was me thinking student loans was for the course  nice rig



My loan actually goes on airsoft ;D


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> My loan actually goes on airsoft ;D



Your airsoft can't DL pr0n.  Bad move IMO


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have rapidshare and a girlfriend for that


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2010)

Arguably there's places better spent on than a girlfriend too   I'm being too hard on you for these last two posts.  I like Musek's rig a bunch.  5XXX series cards make cases just look better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

th0rn0 clean that rig up man  shame to have it so dusty!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 24, 2010)

Indeed they do. However I do wish I went for the Sapphire open fan option and my top 5770 is hitting around 60c under load whereas the bottom one is nice and cool on 40c >_>


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> Uni room FTW
> 
> Specs in sig (only running 4gig though  )
> 
> ...



dude, that pc is in pain, seriously, clean it up man  you have a whole floor carpet on that rad man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> My loan actually goes on airsoft ;D



my loan atm 2.... its very addicting to tune up AEG Rifles
what Airsofts do you own?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dude, that pc is in pain, seriously, clean it up man  you have a whole floor carpet on that rad man



Yea it did have 2 xiggy fans on it. I'll clean it before I go lanning next weekend. I'm also looking for a modular PSU as all the cables in the bottom make it look incredibly untidy. That or I just get a new case, but been at uni I dont have all my tools so I'd really need unless I get a case with a rad fitting already in it.



Velvet Wafer said:


> my loan atm 2.... its very addicting to tune up AEG Rifles
> what Airsofts do you own?



I has a Warrior L96 sniper, JG SIG 552 and CYMA DEagle. Yes I've gone the CS approach


----------



## musek (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> Yes I've gone the CS approach



Counter-Strike FTW!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jan 24, 2010)

*My PC At the Moment*

This is my PC at the moment -

ASUS P5Q Mobo @ 1780MHz FSB
EVGA 2GB NVIDIA GTX 285 FTW Edition Graphics Card
850WATT Zalman Dual Heatpipe Cooled PSU
Intel E8400 O.C.'d from 3.0GHz to 4.0GHz (Stable using 1.26875V, 32 degrees idle in 22 degree room, 42 under full load)
4GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1200MHz 5-5-5-18 (4x1GB Sticks)
Noctua UH12F CPU Cooler
Coolermaster Stacker 831
Razer Mamba Gaming Mouse (with Razer ProPad Mousepad)
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Gaming Keyboard
320GB + 500GB + 3x 1TB WD SATA2 HDDS (3.8TB Total Space)
3x 12cm Chassis fans Blue Led (Front, Rear and Top) (1x 90CFM Coolermaster, 2x Thermaltakes with fan speed controllers)
2x 12cm Blue LED fans modded to bottom of case blowing cool air to graphics card (1x
Thermaltake with fan speed controller and 1x Generic)
1 Red/Blue Neon, 1 Blue Neon, 1 UV Light, 1x Green Neon
3x UV Reactive SATA Cables
2x 12cm Blue LED 90CFM Coolermaster Fans on CPU Cooler
Pioneer DVR-212 DVD Burner
XBOX 360 Controller (x2)
Samsung SyncMaster T220 LCD Monitor (22", 2ms, 20000:1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio (1000:1 Static Contrast Ratio))
Logitech G35 7.1 Gaming Headphones

Any suggestions or comments welcome and appreciated 





















For more information please visit --> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2455.html with your votes and comments too, cheers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> I has a Warrior L96 sniper, JG SIG 552 and CYMA DEagle. Yes I've gone the CS approach



I also had one L96, but my trigger unit which was only ABS, ripped in 2 pieces, after about 3000shots, me and a few friends put through it in 3 days

i waited for a year, until i recently bought me a Kart P90 AEG,which got a little tuning till now (Prometheus Double Torque Gears,M120 Spring,Kanzen 7mm Ceramic Bearing,wiring soldered directly to Stock Chaoli Motor (probably the same as in your JG Sig,and my AK),Prometheus Reinforced Piston,Element POM Pistonhead with Bearing,Prometheus Bearing Springguide,shimmed good,but not perfect till now, 11200 Mikrofarad Capacitors wired in Paralell to the Gearbox Circuit,removed Fuse)
then i bought a Full Metal Kalash (Divison of JG) AK74 for a Friend, that he is allowed to play, but not to take home, until he gave me the money for it.
so its mine atm, and i also modded it a little with a Begadi Light Piston,Brass bushings,adequate shimjob,11200 mF Capacitors, and finally, removed the fuse, resoldered the power plug, and pushed the stick type akku in the frontguard.

i hope to get me a systema turbo and a 10.8v akku soon, but for that, i have to save a little

Sorry for OT!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea I'm wanting to replace all the internals in my SIG with better quality ones, systema turbo and a 10.8v and get that beast to over 1500 RPM


----------



## musek (Jan 24, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> This is my PC at the moment -
> 
> ASUS P5Q Mobo @ 1780MHz FSB
> EVGA 2GB NVIDIA GTX 285 FTW Edition Graphics Card
> ...



Everything's great mate! I just hope that this scaffolding that holds your bed (?) won't fall down one day. THAT would be a disaster.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Putting my desk under my bed like this later 

Only the bed will be storage space, bunk beds are not lady friendly at all 




SabreWulf69 said:


> This is my PC at the moment -
> 
> ASUS P5Q Mobo @ 1780MHz FSB
> EVGA 2GB NVIDIA GTX 285 FTW Edition Graphics Card
> ...


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Yeah*

Sure is good for storage, and my speakers haven't blown it down (yet) so hopefully should stay up for many years to come...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> Yea I'm wanting to replace all the internals in my SIG with better quality ones, systema turbo and a 10.8v and get that beast to over 1500 RPM



which spring power do you plan to use? If you want to use HighSpeed Gears dont go over an m120,unless you want to invest in Kanzen Bearings, and a POM Piston with full steel teeth, and an aluminium piston head.

it will be unrealistically fast with 25 RPS. more like an aug or p90, than like a SIG

back to topic! but that was enjoyable to meet a fellow player here!


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2455/__16.jpg



lol, that Mac looks so out of place.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2010)

btarunr said:


> lol, that Mac looks so out of place.



You know, I was thinking the same thing.. lol


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, it sure shocked the hell outta me seeing it at the LAN, then even more so seeing another one there, ah well, least they can chuck all sorts of neons in them lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad to see im not the only one with a pc under the bed.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 25, 2010)

We need moar pics!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

SSSSSSSSSSSsssshhhhh!

still not finished but its looking ok.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow that thing is wiked tall
looks almost 3 feet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

27"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh boy that thing is going to be one heck of a neck breaker if you ever take it somewhere.


----------



## musek (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh boy that thing is going to be one heck of a neck breaker if you ever take it somewhere.



Why? It has wheels... :shadedshu



Epic case! What's the name of it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh boy that thing is going to be one heck of a neck breaker if you ever take it somewhere.



its 114lbs right now and its lacking 3 psus, some wiring, and...


WATER!

that and i no longer have the mobo/cpu. waiting for the DP classy


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 25, 2010)

When is that board set to be on the market?

Also, specs on that pump?  It's pushing alot of water through a ton of radiator.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

musek said:


> Why? It has wheels... :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Epic case! What's the name of it?



I meant everybody is gonna snap their necks looking at it when he passes by them pulling it with a little string.  (it has wheels)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> When is that board set to be on the market?
> 
> Also, specs on that pump?  It's pushing alot of water through a ton of radiator.



its an iwaki... there is nothing stronger to be bought. not even a dual laing will top it


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jan 25, 2010)

*More pics*

Just visited that Million Dollar PC website, dear god, that site brings a tear to my eye. Any way more pictures from the gallery -->


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^wow looks great!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> When is that board set to be on the market?
> 
> Also, specs on that pump?  It's pushing alot of water through a ton of radiator.



march/april 

THAT pump is a pladin PDD30. it has the exact same specs as an iwaki RD20.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Lord! $260 for a pump!  

The Iwaki, that is.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 25, 2010)

i would kill for such a pump! and a set of hose clamps!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

iwaki rd30 can drain a 1000gallon pool in a little over an hour.

D5 would take ~4.5hours


no hose clamps needed. 

just use 7/16" tubing on 1/2" barbs.

ive NEVER used any type of hose clamps and never had any leaks ever


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Fit does the thing have side panels?

Any chance of a quick shot with them on?


----------



## musek (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I meant everybody is gonna snap their necks looking at it when he passes by them pulling it with a little string.  (it has wheels)



Oh I see...  me



I may be a noob but once again - *the naaaaaaaaaaaame*??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhh that looks better 

Think it could do with a few more fans TBH lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

That thing brings two mounting slots for PSU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That thing brings two mounting slots for PSU?



2400watts FTW!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Whilst I was only joking about the fans, I can't help but be bothered by non symmetrical, I would have to have my ODDs and such like externally or on the side with a case like this. 


Still looks epic, but if I were to be fussy XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

MM has sent me a 3x5.25" bay fill panel but i have yet to recieve it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 2400watts FTW!



That's insane.  When you power that rig on I bet you the neighborhood gets dim.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 25, 2010)

ridiculous but looks amazing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

lucasweir said:


> ridiculously amazing



FIXED YOUR POST


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/images/Frontfinished.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/images/rearfinished.jpg



Wao, that looks great all put together. I usually don't like acrylic cases but this one is quite nice. I'm sure it sounds like a jet engine when you turn it on


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

......Its a box.....with fans? I dont see whats so great personally.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2010)

What will be great will be what is put inside of the case
But I do feel the case is amazing as well~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

just wait until you see whats going in it in the next month.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes yes, dual processor blah blah. No class or pizazz imo. Its great having the best and sticking it in a big plastic box with alot of fans but what makes a pc good is the other stuff thats put in to it besides what eVGA ships to your door.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

well im still working on it really...

going to sleeve everything and do alot more too it. 

im just showing the progress so far. 

as of now theres no mobo in it at all.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm gonna attack my case with a dremmel when I get my i5 parts, nothing beats holes lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 25, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes yes, dual processor blah blah. No class or pizazz imo. Its great having the best and sticking it in a big plastic box with alot of fans but what makes a pc good is the other stuff thats put in to it besides what eVGA ships to your door.



jeeesh


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> jeeesh
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/agencyspy/original/Debbie_Downer.jpg



ROFL!!!



+10


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 25, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes yes, dual processor blah blah. No class or pizazz imo. Its great having the best and sticking it in a big plastic box with alot of fans but what makes a pc good is the other stuff thats put in to it besides what eVGA ships to your door.



if i took a shit in the case would that JAZZ it  up enough for your liking?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 25, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes yes, dual processor blah blah. No class or pizazz imo. Its great having the best and sticking it in a big plastic box with alot of fans but what makes a pc good is the other stuff thats put in to it besides what eVGA ships to your door.



PP must've ODed on this:








Hey Fit any room for an Asti in there that I need chilled?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 25, 2010)

I always start the funnies


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 25, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes yes, dual processor blah blah. No class or pizazz imo. Its great having the best and sticking it in a big plastic box with alot of fans but what makes a pc good is the other stuff thats put in to it besides what eVGA ships to your door.






Your missing something, its a damn damn fine box 

Also you as a pc enthusiast would surely get excited coming across a cardboard  box with that many fans let alone a nicely crafted thing like that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2010)

OK just got the I7 CPU (5:30PM CRAPPY FEDEX) I had a hard time getting the setup to install a OS. I checked everything and changed hard drives and stuff. Then i did a memtest and it passed 5 out of 6 tests so i got to thinking since this ram is new that it couldnt be bad so i checked the bios and it was auto set at 1.5v LOL its stock voltage was 1.9 HEHE so i set it properly and i havnt had a problem. I installed windows XP pro 32 bit for now just to test everything else out. OK heres a pic of it! The only problem is i couldnt install my tuniq tower 120 due to the cpus socket was almost at the top of the motherboard and it wouldnt fit in there due to the fans. i might take the fan out tomarrow and try it again but for now i have stock cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

You do know it is recommended to stay under 1.65v on the RAM for an i7 right?  I have gone over it and so have many people, but not 1.9v   it can damage the CPU supposely.

Other than that, glad you got it running, looks good man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

isnt that only on p55 boards?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> isnt that only on p55 boards?



Naw it was on X58

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=229&mpage=1#120705


----------



## musek (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm wasn't 1.9V the stock setting for a lot of DDR2 sets? 

Beside the RAM and the stock cooler (IT JUST DOESN'T FIT ) the rig looks just sweet! Mount the Tuniq, do some cable management and it will be gorgeous.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw it was on X58
> 
> https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?high=&m=229&mpage=1#120705



you're right  my fault, thats because i'm sitting with some good'ol DDR2, at 2.10v

but i think i know why he has the mem on so high voltage, its because its not low volt dual channel DDR3 he's got, 

besides that, he needs some good triple channel mem, g-skill trident are nice vs price imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you're right  my fault, thats because i'm sitting with some good'ol DDR2, at 2.10v
> 
> but i think i know why he has the mem on so high voltage, its because its not low volt dual channel DDR3 he's got,
> 
> besides that, he needs some good triple channel mem, g-skill trident are nice vs price imo



Yeah, not all DDR3 is low voltage.  I have a set of Corsair Dominators that run at DDR3-1800 @ 2.0 V   But my DDR3 in my main rig is 1.5v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

holy shit! 

must be some of the first DDR3 ? dont think they make so high voltage DDR3 anymore?

or am i wrong?

i had some g-skills on my old am3 boards running 1.65/1.70oc


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 26, 2010)

He should down clock them to make them run at 1.65v. Hes taking a huge risk at frying the cpu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> holy shit!
> 
> must be some of the first DDR3 ? dont think they make so high voltage DDR3 anymore?
> 
> ...



Well I have no idea. it was donated to me along with the QX and the board by a member for crunching.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> He should down clock them to make them run at 1.65v. Hes taking a huge risk at frying the cpu.



Definitely, that or get a new set of RAM asap. 1.9v DDR3 is a quick way to burn an i7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Definitely, that or get a new set of RAM asap. 1.9v DDR3 is a quick way to burn an i7.



Glad somebody else agrees.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm this is the ram i have. Ive lowered it down to 1.6 and its stable (passes all memtest) so im good with 1.6
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3361

Tomorrow i will take out one of the 120mm fans that hold me back from installing the tuniq tower 120 then i will try 4ghz on air  hopfully by the end of the week i will have my new water pump so i can go ahead and strap the loop to it and get some more clock out of it.

On another note what does the intel extreme mean on the RAM?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm this is the ram i have. Ive lowered it down to 1.6 and its stable (passes all memtest) so im good with 1.6
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3361
> 
> Tomorrow i will take out one of the 120mm fans that hold me back from installing the tuniq tower 120 then i will try 4ghz on air  hopfully by the end of the week i will have my new water pump so i can go ahead and strap the loop to it and get some more clock out of it.
> ...


Well if it's stable when are good.   "wipes forehead"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2010)

yea as you can see from the picture i have two 120mm fans at the top of my case and im thinking of putting them on the outside for the time being while i can add my Tuniq Tower 120 then when my pump gets here i will be mounts my RADs and block for the water loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea as you can see from the picture i have two 120mm fans at the top of my case and im thinking of putting them on the outside for the time being while i can add my Tuniq Tower 120 then when my pump gets here i will be mounts my RADs and block for the water loop



do it   you should be able to hit 4GHz on air


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

i even think he can do 4.2, but 4gig is a good oc and not too much,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i even think he can do 4.2, but 4gig is a good oc and not too much,



4.2 GHz would be great, but if 4GHz is what he can get that's still great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

This is one crazy AIR setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hopfully i can get 4ghz. once i get it installed i will post some screenies of the clock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hopfully i can get 4ghz. once i get it installed i will post some screenies of the clock.



Go for it dude


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2010)

I must say i love the responsiveness of this machine. it maybe due to a new Hard drive but i like it. its very speedy and i think i have speedstep still enabled LOL

LOL i checked core voltage is at 0.89 LOLOLOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I must say i love the responsiveness of this machine. it maybe due to a new Hard drive but i like it. its very speedy and i think i have speedstep still enabled LOL
> 
> LOL i checked core voltage is at 0.89 LOLOLOL!



take that crap off


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm this is the ram i have. Ive lowered it down to 1.6 and its stable (passes all memtest) so im good with 1.6
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3361
> 
> Tomorrow i will take out one of the 120mm fans that hold me back from installing the tuniq tower 120 then i will try 4ghz on air  hopfully by the end of the week i will have my new water pump so i can go ahead and strap the loop to it and get some more clock out of it.
> ...



So you didn't get triple channel ram? That ram you bought is awesome (and should work well), but your i7 920 is built for triple channel memory as well
Looking good either way~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

i think he bought them when he had the m4a79t deluxe? if my memory is correct. its not so long ago i think?


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad somebody else agrees.



 IIRC, 1.65v is the max for any i7/i5, proably i3 as well. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm this is the ram i have. Ive lowered it down to 1.6 and its stable (passes all memtest) so im good with 1.6
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3361
> 
> Tomorrow i will take out one of the 120mm fans that hold me back from installing the tuniq tower 120 then i will try 4ghz on air  hopfully by the end of the week i will have my new water pump so i can go ahead and strap the loop to it and get some more clock out of it.
> ...



 Sounds like marketing hype on the intel extreme RAM. Maybe there's some better XMP profiles or something. 

 I was going to say something about stability, while your RAM might be memtest stable, it might not be Prime 95 stable. Since on the i series CPUs' the integrated memory controller is on the chip, like AMD's, you need to stress that as well in order to ensure true stability. Personally, I run it for a minimum of 16 hours.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is one crazy AIR setup
> 
> [url]http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/7407/imgp2649edit.jpg[/URL]



That is redicules

I have read several reviews about where they added more fans to the Noctua NH-D14 with minimal decrease in temps. I would be curious to see what their temps are like with all of those fans. Are those Delta's in the front of the heatsink????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 26, 2010)

finally got a decent cooler for this rig...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is redicules
> 
> I have read several reviews about where they added more fans to the Noctua NH-D14 with minimal decrease in temps. I would be curious to see what their temps are like with all of those fans. Are those Delta's in the front of the heatsink????



I thought they would be better, but maybe they are good.


----------



## BlackOmega (Jan 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> finally got a decent cooler for this rig...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32468&stc=1&d=1264475369





Coolermaster Gemini S?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 26, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is redicules
> 
> I have read several reviews about where they added more fans to the Noctua NH-D14 with minimal decrease in temps. I would be curious to see what their temps are like with all of those fans. Are those Delta's in the front of the heatsink????



i think its fans with fanduckts



Fitseries3 said:


> finally got a decent cooler for this rig...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32468&stc=1&d=1264475369



looks sweet  shuriken right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 26, 2010)

scythe shuriken rev b


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> scythe shuriken rev b



You sure it's not the Big Shuriken? It looks way larger than my first-gen Shuriken.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think he bought them when he had the m4a79t deluxe? if my memory is correct. its not so long ago i think?



Yea your right don. i bougth them for the M4A79T deluxe board due to AMD not having triple channel. maybe i will sell these and go for a 6gb triple channel kit.


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

Just upgraded my case to an Corsair Obsidian 800D - am really pleased with the results 






Will upload more pictures later when i've found my tripod.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2010)

^ 6,666th reply 

anywho, im craving an obsidian. Once my room gets done and my new desk is made ill be going for a full tower I think.

How is it for running an internal loop?


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ 6,666th reply
> 
> anywho, im craving an obsidian. Once my room gets done and my new desk is made ill be going for a full tower I think.
> 
> How is it for running an internal loop?



wonderful. Got my whole loop installed inside with ease - i did have a kandalf lcs (posted earlier) with the rad mounted in the front door but the obsidian completely destroys that case for ease of installation - the only problem with the case is the 5.25" bays in the front have guide rails which go under your drives quite close to the front, so close that i have to remove about 1cm of the metal there to be able to fit a double-height EK spin resevoir, other than that more than enough room for my loop (and enough spare to fit a second loop in if i use a single 120mm rad).

Wire management is sooo easy in it and it looks amazing. I can't believe it cost the same amount as my kandalf did as the obsidian has a far better finish and looks a lot higher quality - it is a big case though (dwarfs the kandalf by being 1.5" higher and a good inch wider  - not an easy feat since the kandalf was a full tower which ate my 5970 with no issues).


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, sounds spot on. I paid £155 for my Fortress and the obsidian is £200, might be a future upgrade.

Any chance of any more pictures?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

Obsidians =


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Wow, sounds spot on. I paid £155 for my Fortress and the obsidian is £200, might be a future upgrade.
> 
> Any chance of any more pictures?



as soon as i find my tripod - i took about 10 shots without it and only the one above isn't all blurry 

won't be long now - i have all resources available hunting for the tripod...it can't hide forever 



Chicken Patty said:


> Obsidians =



+1 - saw a pic of one on Friday, and from the second i saw it i couldn't live without one. They are that amazing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

I was gonna get on soon, but plans changed


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

Here we go - putting the pic from above in to keep them all in one easy to spot post 


























and here is a not-very-glamarous shot with flash on so you can get a good view of the holes available for wc pipes and cabling (yes you can fit a 5/8" ID pipe behind the motherboard tray without it getting squeezed - i didnt because i love my pipes  )






If anyone wants to see any other parts of the case give me a shout and i'll see what i can do.

**edit**

found my old rig pics, so comparing the 2 you can see what a big difference the case makes as only the gpu, coolant colour, res and case has changed since. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1317675#post1317675


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2010)

looks stunning mate imo. Did you have to modify the roof of the case at all to accomodate the radiator? and that bottom plate above the PSU with the grommited holes, did you do that yourself for the tubes?


----------



## human_error (Jan 26, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> looks stunning mate imo. Did you have to modify the roof of the case at all to accomodate the radiator? and that bottom plate above the PSU with the grommited holes, did you do that yourself for the tubes?



Thanks 

Other than the gide plates in the front bay needing a tiny modification for the res everything else is stock - the roof is drilled for a 360mm radiator, so i just screwed it in and it all fit perfectly. The holes above the PSU for the pipes were already there and grommited - my pipes are 5/8" ID so i'm not sure if 1/2" ID piping would fit as it was a tight fit for me (pipes aren't restricted, but for larger ones you might need to remove the grommits).


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, just seems like the perfect case. Thanks for all the info mate


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 26, 2010)

I understand it, but i don't love it. I like a case that is just big enough, so everything looks compact. That Corsair just looks wayyy to spacious and empty. lol. Just my opinion though.

Maybe that's why i love the A300 etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2010)

That's why you start filling it up with high end water loops and MDPC sleeved cables.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea i think it would look ugly without water cooling. I cant decide whether i want a Venomous X or H50.


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 27, 2010)

human, get a 45 degree fitting for your pump and get rid of that ugly bend at the bottom of your case.  


It would also mean you could have your pump laying flat.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea i think it would look ugly without water cooling. I cant decide whether i want a Venomous X or H50.



I would get the H50 just because of it not putting so much stress on the board..

let me play around with the i7 alittle and do some WM then i will post a pic of my PC. Right now its a meses of wires.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea i think it would look ugly without water cooling. I cant decide whether i want a Venomous X or H50.



VenomousX review: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/01/24/thermalright-venomous-x-cpu-cooler-review/1

These guys can get quite mean.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea i think it would look ugly without water cooling. I cant decide whether i want a Venomous X or H50.



I just bought me a Corsair H50, pics later when I get around to installing it.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

douglatins said:


> VenomousX review: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2010/01/24/thermalright-venomous-x-cpu-cooler-review/1
> 
> These guys can get quite mean.



I really dunno what bit-tech were smoking. I fail to see how Thermalright would have come up with a new product worse than their old one. Just seems odd. I'd probably look at a few more reviews before discarding the Venomous X.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok so now some fun! Since I'm modding my haf, I just needed a case, so here it is, the awesome cable management case, see? Have a look! Thats how my pc is atm  A mess it is, at least until it gets its new home, in a couple of days! I just got my cpu cooler too btw. So forget the stock cooler  You gotta agree there can't be worse eh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just bought me a Corsair H50, pics later when I get around to installing it.



let me know how it performs on a pII bro

i'll be getting one for free as soon as i can get my self to go pick it up


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> I really dunno what bit-tech were smoking. I fail to see how Thermalright would have come up with a new product worse than their old one. Just seems odd. I'd probably look at a few more reviews before discarding the Venomous X.



Lol yea seriously. The Venomous X and True both beat the CNPS10x from Zalman hands down. What i dont get is why they dont have comparable cpu coolers in there for example the Mega. Seems kinda biased towards the Titan to me. :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

while i wait for my new case to arrive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> let me know how it performs on a pII bro
> 
> i'll be getting one for free as soon as i can get my self to go pick it up



Keeping in mind that I had a very very very good air cooler before, the difference is not as much as I expected, however it is noticeable.

I'm still testing at low fan speeds and different speeds for the case fans etc.

For now the max load temps while crunching are about the same at 47-48ºc.  However I had the case opened with the Megashadow, with the H50 case is closed.  Tomorrow I'll try to swap rotation of the fan out and see how I get better results.  Right now I have it blowing in.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

cool dude i'm not expecting wonders from it or anything, just wanna know if its worth putting on instead of my DK, prob. is but yeah, and my case is like 2 weeks delayed, so i cancelled the order and will order it from caseking.de tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cool dude i'm not expecting wonders from it or anything, just wanna know if its worth putting on instead of my DK, prob. is but yeah, and my case is like 2 weeks delayed, so i cancelled the order and will order it from caseking.de tomorrow



It's def. doing better though.  I'll be posting my findings with the different fan setups tomorrow.  stay tuned


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

will do

i'll just sit here and wait for you to post the results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will do
> 
> i'll just sit here and wait for you to post the results



You'll be waiting for a while


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

you are one evil person :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you are one evil person :shadedshu



it's bedtime and then work tomorrow.  Not being mean. 

Heres a pic before heading to bed, enjoy fellas. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/P1274404resized.jpg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

haha yes you are  

jk man, and it looks very nice  i WANT a case NOW! i'm tired of my hardware laying on my table, its messy i think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha yes you are
> 
> jk man, and it looks very nice  i WANT a case NOW! i'm tired of my hardware laying on my table, its messy i think



I switch from case to open every couple of months, I get bored quickly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

same here, but i dont have a case at all,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> same here, but i dont have a case at all,



Which one you ordering the CM advanced?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGvBjEmXJnI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGvBjEmXJnI



That's one sexy case with great features


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is my setup with the H50 installed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

yep, i dont like to spend to much on a case, so the pricerange of the new cm690 is just perfect for me,

you need to rotate that cooler 180, to make it perfect


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, i dont like to spend to much on a case, so the pricerange of the new cm690 is just perfect for me,



yeah, it's $100 correct?  Well at least here that's what it is I believe.  I must admit that case looks like a winner over my TT Element S, but for some reason for about $100-110 I love this damn case.  Something about it, don't know what it is.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2010)

one review i read on the H50 said it did MUCH better with two fans, blowing out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, it's $100 correct?  Well at least here that's what it is I believe.  I must admit that case looks like a winner over my TT Element S, but for some reason for about $100-110 I love this damn case.  Something about it, don't know what it is.



yeah around that, and then because i live in freakin shitty denmark they put on like 20% so it will be about 120$ :shadedshu 

i think your case is great, and looks great! but it costs around 190$ in denmark


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2010)

My buddy has the original 690.  The new one looks crazy good for $100


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

(FIH) 

you need to rotate that cooler 180 said:


> Thought the same thing
> 
> 
> Sort it out lad! you offend my eyes with your upside down logos XD
> ...


----------



## human_error (Jan 27, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> human, get a 45 degree fitting for your pump and get rid of that ugly bend at the bottom of your case.
> 
> 
> It would also mean you could have your pump laying flat.



Aye, I'm waiting until i can find a couple more things to order until i get one sent out, i have an inability to just order 1 thing for my pc at a time


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 27, 2010)

here is mine, After getting that GPU cooler which didn't fit without going open case I said f it it's going under my desk














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEqZJOz0RLg


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would not feel safe at all with that set up, I know for certain I'd kick that graphics card lol


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I would not feel safe at all with that set up, I know for certain I'd kick that graphics card lol



eh I never put my legs down there anyways


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my setup with the H50 installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/P1274404resized.jpg



CP, why did you went from a megashadow to h50? I was thinking about it


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 27, 2010)

Ah couldn't wait for Fermi despite my best try. I need something now to play Bad Company 2 beta so I ordered 2 ASUS HD 5870s. I guess thats ok. :/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Duffman said:


> one review i read on the H50 said it did MUCH better with two fans, blowing out



Indeed, it was late just wanted to get it running and see how it did outta the box for comparison.  I'll be trying different fan setups today.



(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah around that, and then because i live in freakin shitty denmark they put on like 20% so it will be about 120$ :shadedshu
> 
> i think your case is great, and looks great! but it costs around 190$ in denmark



That's crazy, too expensive over there! 


pantherx12 said:


> Thought the same thing
> 
> 
> Sort it out lad! you offend my eyes with your upside down logos XD
> ...



I wanted the logo the right way, but the lines would not cooperate.  This was the best way to mount it in my case.



douglatins said:


> CP, why did you went from a megashadow to h50? I was thinking about it


People have been having great results with it so I got tempted to try it. So far I'm pleased.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey chicken patty that looks great! I can't wait for my water pump to get here so i can run my loop and get this bulky tuniq tower out! Here is what my PC looks like ATM. i havnt did cable management yet due to not having my water loop ran yet but its comming soon. I have been thinking about selling my XSPC RES with broken pump for a 5 1/4 inch bay res so it wont take up all sorts of room at the bottom of my case. what do you guys think about that?


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats a very busy looking case brandonwh64, anything you could do to tidy it up would be good in my books


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

yea i understand wolf. i want to get the water loop ran before i do a major cable management. right now its running stock and at a pretty low temp.


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah man I hear that, sorting out the water loop definitely comes before cable management, Ive been considering water again for a while now, just don't have the cash.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well i had a good guy here on the forums named phan to help me out with my first water loop and its great! only setback i had was the pump of the XSPC Res went bad and i bought one off of PPmguire and once it arrives i will be back in business  but im having second thoughts on useing the XSPC res due to the pump not being the SAME pump that it had in it


----------



## wolf (Jan 27, 2010)

phan? you mean Phanbuey  hes a champer.

the rad I want is this;

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25231


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not keen on the XSPC res/pump combo's. Their reservoirs are fine, but the pumps suck.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Indeed, it was late just wanted to get it running and see how it did outta the box for comparison.  I'll be trying different fan setups today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm so id be guessing the H50 would be great on my i5 then? 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well i had a good guy here on the forums named phan to help me out with my first water loop and its great! only setback i had was the pump of the XSPC Res went bad and i bought one off of PPmguire and once it arrives i will be back in business  but im having second thoughts on useing the XSPC res due to the pump not being the SAME pump that it had in it


Sorry for the delay but you should have it today for sure according to UPS. Only a matter of a few hours


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Pp!! I Would Love To Give You A Big High Five!!!!

Remember! Rangers Lead The Way Hoooaaaahh!



wolf said:


> phan? you mean Phanbuey  hes a champer.
> 
> the rad I want is this;
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25231



Yea thats him! hes a good guy!



Thrackan said:


> I'm not keen on the XSPC res/pump combo's. Their reservoirs are fine, but the pumps suck.



I liked the idea of how it worked but the pump while it worked was great and pumped alot of water but alas all things must come to an end


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooah bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

I know this isnt my PC ATM but here is some pictures of my adventures


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you killed someone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> have you killed someone?



UMMM thats really a inappropriate question


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> UMMM thats really a inappropriate question



i ask because i think that all we seen in the cinema or home a movies like... black haw down for example, and i tink that the reallity is very different in real life.
sorry i don't want to incomodate you
only i wanna know how it feels to be there in real war


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

really the only thing i got for ya is that you see and do a lot of things that you will always remember.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> have you killed someone?



dude, no offense, but you really dont ask such a question, i know a few people who's been to kosovo , Iraq, and Afghanistan myself and THAT they do NOT wanna talk about, you can ask about almost evertything else about being there, but not that, 

its something VERY personal, and IF they wanna talk about it they come to you. and again, its not to be rude to you man

and to Brandon, i think you guys do a good job down there, have you met anyone from denmark btw?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

we worked with Australians on my first deployment and on my 2nd deployment we work a little with special forces and British army. i dont think i have seen anyone from denmark


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 27, 2010)

didnt think so you have soo many men down there and we have a few hundred.

we have this Camp Danevang  near Basra i think it is.

but again, its a big Country so


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

this is one original topic...

I still have alot of work to do it will be getting a fresh paint job when it warms up and i know WM isn't the best but the 300 is a bitch


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.armyteeshirts.com/ProdImages/Hooah Hood.jpg
> http://nygoe.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/10th_mountain.jpg
> 
> I know this isnt my PC ATM but here is some pictures of my adventures
> ...



Wow, are those pics of unreleased COD8? I mean these graphics are awesome, i like the human perspective of the soldiers day.



Chicken Patty said:


> People have been having great results with it so I got tempted to try it. So far I'm pleased.



Uhm how much are temps compared to megashadow, from what i remember u had awesome temps with that



p_o_s_pc said:


> this is one original topic...
> 
> I still have alot of work to do it will be getting a fresh paint job when it warms up and i know WM isn't the best but the 300 is a bitch
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/S5031102.jpg



Uhm nice mobo and proc, over here is the same, but all the rest if fugly...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

you like your GENE pospc?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

not on topic so much but i just noticed you can hardly even see my Rampage in that pic with the heatsinks


----------



## musek (Jan 27, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Uhm how much are temps compared to megashadow, from what i remember u had awesome temps with that



I'd also like to know how it performs compared to Mega. Most reviews I read said that it's worse than top notch AC solutions (such as Mega, Noctua, Xiggy or Thermalright). 
Is it really that good in your case?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you like your GENE pospc?



i like it. Tons of options in the bios kinda confused me at first 

to the dude that called it fugly... go fuck yourself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i like it. Tons of options in the bios kinda confused me at first
> 
> to the dude that called it fugly... go fuck yourself



I have the same board and its awesome!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

I would probably get a better results if i threw all my parts in my case then shoved in a cement mixer and then carefully placed on top of my desk 
Also great way to take some constructive criticism. I would probably apologize if a more descent discontent was shown, thats out of the picture now


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, im lazy and havn't finished this window yet. But, i thought i'd share some pictures with my OCZ XTC and new cable management. What y'all think?
















Ideally, i want UV Reactive Cathodes. Or white ones.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yes, im lazy and havn't finished this window yet. But, i thought i'd share some pictures with my OCZ XTC and new cable management. What y'all think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/000_0433.jpg
> 
> ...



I would say great work with the acrylic, but then again i think there isnt one. 
Do you intend on placing those U shaped rubber on that? Also maybe a new paint job? there are some scratches over there

vvvvvv - so how are you going to smooth it out?


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I would say great work with the acrylic, but then again i think there isnt one.
> Do you intend on placing those U shaped rubber on that?



Yea, theres just a hole atm. When i smooth it out, ill buy some clear 3mm Acrylic. And no, hate that rubber crap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

that looks great!! i wished UPS would get here so i can run my water loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

@ brandon
thanks bro, icant see the pic on my phone for some reason, I'll check it out when I get home 

@PP
it should.  Thing cools incredibly well, even better with push and pull.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG UPS is slow!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I would probably get a better results if i threw all my parts in my case then shoved in a cement mixer and then carefully placed on top of my desk
> Also great way to take some constructive criticism. I would probably apologize if a more descent discontent was shown, thats out of the picture now



to be honest i don't give a shit if you apologize or not. I'm sure as hell not going to. If you would have put it alittle different i would have taken it constructive and not think your an asshole...

anyways back on subject 
here is the i7 again


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks good p_o_s, Id like to see the other case after you repaint it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks good p_o_s, Id like to see the other case after you repaint it.



thanks  the other case looked really good when i painted it over the summer but its had so much hardware in and out of it..I think this time when i redo it i am going to use a clear coat so it doesn't get scratched as easy


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  the other case looked really good when i painted it over the summer but its had so much hardware in and out of it..I think this time when i redo it i am going to use a clear coat so it doesn't get scratched as easy




I recommend paints designed for cars they tend to be more scratch resistant then the regular sorts.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I recommend paints designed for cars they tend to be more scratch resistant then the regular sorts.



thats what i always use on mine. from what i have seen they don't scratch as easy and look better most of the time


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heh glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Heh glad I'm not the only one



car paint... pretty useful, even for building my handmade techstations


----------



## musek (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm guess that most of you probably know it already, but there's one thing I wanted to share with you:

*Noctua's Customer support is totally sweet!*

I've bought NH-U12P in 09.2008r. I'm using only one fan, stock one (paired with their ULNA 900RPM adapter it's great). Lately I'm thinking about trying Push-Pull. AFAIK there should be 2 fan mounting kits included with the standard NH-U12P vesion, but the spare one is nowhere to be found. I'm not saying that I got only 1 while purchasing this cooler, probably I've just lost it among all those months. 
I've used their contact form with question if I can buy such kit, because I have only one and they wrote me back that they'll send it to me for free. All I have to do is send them some proof of purchase (just like the 1156/1366 mounting kits). That's what I call a customer support if you ask me! 

AND I have a question it this matter - anyone tried using NH-U12P in push-pull config? Are there any significant gains?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can buy 500ml cans of spray for a single pound huzzah!

Only comes in Black, Blue or Red.

but still cheap as hell and it looks great, only downside is that it won't stick to aluminium to well.


----------



## musek (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I can buy 500ml cans of spray for a single pound huzzah!




And you are the one who said to me "a freaken bargain"?!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

musek said:


> And you are the one who said to me "a freaken bargain"?!



ha ha gota love poundland!



They sell sweeties too!
XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2010)

OK got my new pump today! THANKS PP! It works good but WILL NOT work with my XSPC RES. I NEED a 5 1/4 bay res bad!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 27, 2010)

A little of topic but this seems relevant


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheap XSPC Res/Pump combo forsale or trade for a single 5 1/4 bay res

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113802


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 28, 2010)

Well it put all back in a case, wiring isn't the best but stuff I have in it with no space to hide it is hard. I had to cut some things in the back to fit the GPU cooler and take the PCI bracket off the gpu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

Ghetto mods FTW!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

here ya go don! heres a getto water loop for the time being.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

if its works then that is all that counts  are you gonna cool the chipset too?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

yes i bumped 3dsages thread yesterday pointing out that i will be buying that NB block soon! hell ive noticed that with my board at default bios settings that the NB is getting over 60deg cel in the bios! im kinda scared on running it much

One other thing. with just a dual rad and two 28CFM fans the I7 idles at 32 deg and with intelburntest running at max it doesnt get over 52 deg  today i will be adding some better fans and put them in a diffrent configuration. i was wrong about the rad mounting right. it will mount inside the case but when you install the motherboard it hits the rad and will not bolt in. when i get some free time next week i will take my dremel and start cutting this new case up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes i bumped 3dsages thread yesterday pointing out that i will be buying that NB block soon! hell ive noticed that with my board at default bios settings that the NB is getting over 60deg cel in the bios! im kinda scared on running it much
> 
> One other thing. with just a dual rad and two 28CFM fans the I7 idles at 32 deg and with intelburntest running at max it doesnt get over 52 deg  today i will be adding some better fans and put them in a diffrent configuration. i was wrong about the rad mounting right. it will mount inside the case but when you install the motherboard it hits the rad and will not bolt in. when i get some free time next week i will take my dremel and start cutting this new case up



sounds good man  will be very nice
but damn, thats kinda high i'd say? i think mine did about 40c? cant really remember it though

it will def look much better with the rad inside, so go and gut the case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well its only running 28CFM fans and i still havnt got my second single rad in the loop yet so once i get my bay res (which i bought of anandtech last night) then i will mount everything inside except the rads. I just took it apart again and it doesnt have enough room between the motherboard so im guessing the Rads will have to stay outside of the case


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well its only running 28CFM fans and i still havnt got my second single rad in the loop yet so once i get my bay res (which i bought of anandtech last night) then i will mount everything inside except the rads. I just took it apart again and it doesnt have enough room between the motherboard so im guessing the Rads will have to stay outside of the case



You could build it in on the bottom?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

he could def do that, just cut off some of the HD cage, 

but if he dont want to do that maybe some 90degress fittings for the rad?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm ok don let me measure at the bottom.

*EDIT*

I measured and if i cut some of the harddrive cage out then i would give me alittle over 10 1/2 inches from the PSU to the front panel and my rad is 11 1/4


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

maybe i was too quick there, dont really seem like there is too much room in the buttom ? or is it just me

thought so, just keep it on top, but maybe som 90 degree fittings on the rad ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea it looks that way and maybe later on i can get a Full tower case.

I will look for some 90 deg fittings at ace hardware today.


----------



## musek (Jan 28, 2010)

So, while I couldn't wait to get those fan mounting kits from Noctua I've decided to make some ghetto montage for a few days. 

Here's how it looks right now: 





And as the case was open I've improved my cable management a little:





One picture to shot the general appearance: 





And one night shot:





Well, I know that using three kinds of fans doesn't look to good laugh but I must just get myself some more NoiseBlockers.


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> really the only thing i got for ya is that you see and do a lot of things that you will always remember.



ok man, thats i wanna know, thanks.

PD: sorry if i offense you



(FIH) The Don said:


> dude, no offense, but you really dont ask such a question, i know a few people who's been to kosovo , Iraq, and Afghanistan myself and THAT they do NOT wanna talk about, you can ask about almost evertything else about being there, but not that,
> 
> its something VERY personal, and IF they wanna talk about it they come to you. and again, its not to be rude to you man
> 
> and to Brandon, i think you guys do a good job down there, have you met anyone from denmark btw?



yes, maybe was a offense question.

sorry guys and thanxs for the info


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> ok man, thats i wanna know, thanks.
> 
> PD: sorry if i offense you
> 
> ...



Your welcome pabloc. its just that alot of guys dont like talking about the THINGs they have done and seen that were bad but love to talk about the things they did good and had fun doing.


----------



## musek (Jan 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Your welcome pabloc. its just that alot of guys dont like talking about the THINGs they have done and seen that were bad but love to talk about the things they did good and had fun doing.



Well, I was in the army but never (thank God I guess) at war. And I must say one thing - despite any private opinions about this war being righteous or not - you and your fellows deserve great respect and deference for your courage out there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hooaah musek hooaah


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry I am a little late with the Gene ii comments 

But I thought I would post some pictures I took with my phone of my Gene ii in my Antec Mini p180.





With this block, 1/2" compression fittings don't fit side by side, you will have to either get a 45 or 90 Degree fitting.





Do you guys think I should put some black anti kink coils over the white tubing?









Also I am thinking of changing my loop to Pump>NB Block>Rad>CPU Block and then back to the Pump, because my tubing is slightly kinked from my CPU to NB block :/ thoughts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

hmmm it looks great! i need to get 3dsages NB block!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

just putting this together to get the drive written and ready...










Here is the workhorse


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

i like that the motherboard is like half the size of your GTX


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

it has onboard but whats the fun in that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

exactly 

but if i where to build a mini-itx rig today i would use the new DFI mini-itx p55 board, that thing is soooo nice


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

main difference is I got this under $200, and should work well for mITX builds.

If it was for my personal enjoyment, I might swing to a P55, but not a DFI right now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

the zotac board is great imo, is it the atom version? 

i've had some atoms myself and im not very happy about them, i need real power, 
i guess its okay for some surfing, chatting, watching some movies and stuff like that, but im a gamer and i need a proper rig to game on i you know 

but if it was 200$ for the whole setup then its a very good deal i must say, 

is there any other p55 mini itx boards out yet+


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

it is the 1.6Ghz dual

I feel you on the need for power.

I'm not too sure what is out in 1156 for mITX, its just after the fiasco I just wnet through I wouldnt advise DFI to anyone anymore, and I used to be a huge fanboy of the boards and the service, IMO they have both steadily gone downhill.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

i havent had the dualcore version yet, had a couple atoms when they came out cuz they where cheap 

aw thats bad i guess, i havent had any bad experiences with DFI yet, but i havent had to RMA them or anything so havent tried their service so i cannot say if it sucks now


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

I was with them from 939 to my X48. Every time I wandered I always came back to a DFI

As it went the last "great" board I had from DFI was my blood Iron, everything after was OK at best. My RMA on my X48 resulted in a board with the same issues and a broken ram slot as what I got to replace my original This after about a month of hassle.

As with any company, if you get one that works fine out of the box its all good, those who have to deal with issues, I feel sorry for.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

damn, that is shitty service imo, things like that should not happen, guess they just returned your rma'ed board without fixing it lol,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

this was an advanced RMA I had to pay for. like $150 to buy the board to get it shipped first in case I didnt return mine, which was refunded when I got mine sent in.

But for me to have to pay retail price to get an advanced RMA of a broken POS was out of line, not to mention the hoops I had to jump through for 3 weeks just to get the board sent.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh god.. DFI RMA... Great boards.. Poor service. 


Well, my update isn't as great as ocing a ion... But, it is my Birthday present from the parents.


















DAMN, how small is it compared to my Corsair HX1000w



















I have to say, I love the Strider Plus over the Corsair PSU.. I only had to use one cable for my video card, one cable for my sata... Corsair was two for sata only because it wasn't long enough to get from the ssd to the hdd..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice PSU CS,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

HX1000, do want

Nice look with the new PSU in.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe you can get a good deal on it now


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm maybe, would look good in my Obsidian with the blue GB board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Hmmm maybe, would look good in my Obsidian with the blue GB board.



I got the blue GB board, but no Obsidian


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

Why dont you have one? Sell a organ if you have to, its well worth it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice PSU CS,


Thanks, I'm quite happy with it. 








sneekypeet said:


> HX1000, do want
> 
> Nice look with the new PSU in.





(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe you can get a good deal on it now





sneekypeet said:


> Hmmm maybe, would look good in my Obsidian with the blue GB board.



 I have a feeling that Sneeky will be a Corsair type of man in the coming weeks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Hmmm maybe, would look good in my Obsidian with the blue GB board.



it def will look very nice imo, 



Chicken Patty said:


> I got the blue GB board, but no Obsidian



as Sneekypeet says, just sell a organ, a loung or smething like that 



sneekypeet said:


> Why dont you have one? Sell a organ if you have to, its well worth it



+1



Cold Storm said:


> Thanks, I'm quite happy with it.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/psu2.png
> 
> 
> ...



looks very good dude,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Why dont you have one? Sell a organ if you have to, its well worth it



I was very close to buying one, I have the money right now.  Just trying to be smart with it   It's sooo hard though! 



Cold Storm said:


> Thanks, I'm quite happy with it.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/psu2.png
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

you cannot be smart with money when it comes to hardware, there is too much great stuff


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

IMO u wont spend better loot on your next 5 or 6 rigs, or till something is better I think the 5-6 rigs will come first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm must trying to figure out something going on with my main rig right now.  I might have to just get a video card first and get the case later on


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 29, 2010)

get a mx4000 for now and the Obsidian...lmao


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL  

i'd say keep the 2 4850s atm and then get that case if you have the money for it  and then you can ship me your element for free


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> get a mx4000 for now and the Obsidian...lmao



I have a MX420 



(FIH) The Don said:


> LOL
> 
> i'd say keep the 2 4850s atm and then get that case if you have the money for it  and then you can ship me your element for free



Well if things continue how they are this case is staying for a bit.  I was having some temp issues, but I think I fixed them.  I love this Corsair H50.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

Man, I so wish I went and for a Corsairs.. Only because I'm going to have to mod the hell out of this raven just to get a water loop inside.. And no.. I will not just get a Corsair H50 and call it a day.. Blah..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

i even have a old MX440, that was nice with some battlefield 1942


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, I so wish I went and for a Corsairs.. Only because I'm going to have to mod the hell out of this raven just to get a water loop inside.. And no.. I will not just get a Corsair H50 and call it a day.. Blah..



I just wanted to try it, with push and pull fans, I'm impressed!!! 



(FIH) The Don said:


> i even have a old MX440, that was nice with some battlefield 1942



mine is PCI


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

...and this is my PC ATM!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder why Video cards keep on getting larger, TBH i think cards should have a maximum size of the X1950 pro and nothing larger.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I just wanted to try it, with push and pull fans, I'm impressed!!!



Yeah, but with how long it has been out, and the fact there is all ready 3 revisions and a 4th being worked on.. It just doesn't seem like a investment that I want to go into.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, but with how long it has been out, and the fact there is all ready 3 revisions and a 4th being worked on.. It just doesn't seem like a investment that I want to go into.



I just saw some decent results and got tempted, in all honesty.

Corsair does give you warranty on anything that gets damaged due to it leaking.  That always makes you feel better.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and this is my PC ATM!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/P1294407resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/P1294408resized.jpg



Looks real good 

hows it working for you cp ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Looks real good
> 
> hows it working for you cp ?



Megashadow at full load was 49-50ºc case opened.

Here is the H50 case completely closed.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Megashadow at full load was 49-50ºc case opened.
> 
> Here is the H50 case completely closed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/Capture362.jpg



is that with the stock fan that comes with the unit?

Have you thought about putting an Ultra Kazi fan on it ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> is that with the stock fan that comes with the unit?
> 
> Have you thought about putting an Ultra Kazi fan on it ?



naw, those are two Scythes 110CFM.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

where are the 4850s? 

is it a 4870/90?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

That was my question


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and this is my PC ATM!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/P1294407resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/P1294408resized.jpg



You've probably answered this already.. hehehe but how does the H50 compare to the megashadow? Your setup looks kickass! Also, do you have the mega on the QX?

*EDIT:  ERR nevermind I just read up... I got ahead of myself... lol*


----------



## musek (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Megashadow at full load was 49-50ºc case opened.
> 
> Here is the H50 case completely closed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100129/Capture362.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> naw, those are two Scythes 110CFM.



Wow, I'm really impressed! Temps are just great but how's the noise with those dual Scythes? And one more question - have you tested it's performance at stock fan only? 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

I have 2 of those sythe fans too. Noisy as hell 

Got a bit bored


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

looking good PP

just got a nice offer on a PII 965 C3 for 120$ at a local hardware store 

so now i can change mt c2 out for a c3 and maybe make some money on it, they go for around 150€ used in denmark


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

NICE DON! i herd paulie got my old 965 up to 4ghz! i couldnt do that with my board


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah i'd say that too 

maybe ill keep my old 965 for crunching, 
thats weird, i can do 4ghz, but it needs to be very cool, under 40c


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

im at 4.1ghz on my I7-920 but @ full load im @ 68 deg cel with water. I think i need to change out my fans on my rad. they are no named 120mm fans (like 28 CFM)


----------



## douglatins (Jan 29, 2010)

musek said:


> Wow, I'm really impressed! Temps are just great but how's the noise with those dual Scythes? And one more question - have you tested it's performance at stock fan only?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.



I would like to see it with a push pull with gentle typhoons they are the best 25mm for rads


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im at 4.1ghz on my I7-920 but @ full load im @ 68 deg cel with water. I think i need to change out my fans on my rad. they are no named 120mm fans (like 28 CFM)



28 CFM..:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

yea im going to switch them out right now LOL i have some faster ones


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im at 4.1ghz on my I7-920 but @ full load im @ 68 deg cel with water. I think i need to change out my fans on my rad. they are no named 120mm fans (like 28 CFM)



that is not really to much i think, but i dont know how much it should be on water? i know my Noctua NH-U12P did 70c at 4.2ghz


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea im going to switch them out right now LOL i have some faster ones



Even stock Coolermaster fans blow more air...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

i got two ps122512m fans im gonna install


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh god.. DFI RMA... Great boards.. Poor service.
> 
> 
> Well, my update isn't as great as ocing a ion... But, it is my Birthday present from the parents.
> ...



why you changed the corsair?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

i just changed the fans out and still same temp? could the be a flow or block issue?

*EDIT* same idle temps BUT went from 68deg full load to 63 deg. i dont know if thats a huge diffrence or not.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

how much volt are you giving the cpu?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

1.275v


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i just changed the fans out and still same temp? could the be a flow or block issue?
> 
> *EDIT* same idle temps BUT went from 68deg full load to 63 deg. i dont know if thats a huge diffrence or not.



Low 60's on 4 GHz is pretty normal afaik.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> where are the 4850s?
> 
> is it a 4870/90?





PP Mguire said:


> That was my question


I have the 4850's still.  The one in the pic is a 2900.


Mindweaver said:


> You've probably answered this already.. hehehe but how does the H50 compare to the megashadow? Your setup looks kickass! Also, do you have the mega on the QX?
> 
> *EDIT:  ERR nevermind I just read up... I got ahead of myself... lol*



for the one who asked me how it performs out of the box with stock fan.

Out of the box it edges the mega by a smal margin.  Temps were about th same only that the case was closed with the H50 and open with the Megashadow.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 29, 2010)

low 60's i actually pretty good for i7's these chips hit 80C like its going out of style.


----------



## musek (Jan 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> for the one who asked me how it performs out of the box with stock fan.
> 
> Out of the box it edges the mega by a smal margin.  Temps were about th same only that the case was closed with the H50 and open with the Megashadow.



I'm the one. 

Thanks a lot, they must have done some major improvements from the first revision. I'm quite impressed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

The idle temps have went from 38Deg to 35 deg @ 1.25 with the new fans. i might order 4 90CFM fans and do a push/pull setup with my dual rad


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

pabloc74 said:


> why you changed the corsair?



Reason I changed the Corsair is that I needed a smaller form PSU for both my Raven build and MM build that I have now. Also, Because of both cases having the factor of the PSU being above the mobo, I need shorter 24pin, CPU cables. 

I love the Corsair, but that would mean modding the cables and to me, I don't want to do that. Not with a warranty still in tacked. 


Plus, you factor in the fact that I can use this Strider, which has a 80a (85a peak) single rail, on anything I want to throw at it. IN my MM case, it'll be fine with me having the 15 fans plugged into the PSU.

Just changing it alone, I saved on cable space since I took away two extra cables.


Corsair PSU is a great one. I just saw this new baby, saw what it's made of, and saw it had everything I wanted. So, win all around.

Changing the sleeving I may do, but that's it with a psu. TO me, it's the Heart and soul, and I don't want to mod that to much. I've seen what a psu can do to a system, and ive been without a computer for 6m because of that.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you plan on doing with the Corsair?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> What do you plan on doing with the Corsair?



Its all ready taken for.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok since i shipped my XSPC res/pump today i setup another ghetto res made out of a old army camel back 2qt bladder.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

as long as it works.  Hey that pump/res you shipped out, was that the one I PM'ed you about?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 29, 2010)

yea i shipped it to canada today.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 29, 2010)

Still very unfinished and missing a HD 5870 (or two), but heck I know how much you guys love pics! 











more on Monday.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

What do you guys think... Should i get the Xiggy Midgard(the one with the window) to put my i7 in? would it look better then it does in my 300?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

I say midgard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I say midgard



I was thinking the same thing. I think the i7 looks out of place in the 300 and i don't like the looks of the Inwin or blackwidow that i have. So looks like i am going to grab the Xiggy and retire my old blackwidow and the 300 will take its place 

something like this 
Xiggy i7
Antec-X2 4200
Inwin-E1500(unless it sells)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2010)

Give yourself a treat POS. I know you'll love me man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 30, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Give yourself a treat POS. I know you'll love me man.



i just treated myself to the i7


----------



## theonedub (Jan 30, 2010)

A 230mm side fan will do wonders for temps system wide- function over beauty to an extent


----------



## pabloc74 (Jan 30, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Still very unfinished and missing a HD 5870 (or two), but heck I know how much you guys love pics!
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/231/classifieeeed1.png
> 
> ...



please make order to your case!!!

in the obsidian it's an imperative to hide the cables


----------



## Duffman (Jan 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have the 4850's still.  The one in the pic is a 2900.
> 
> 
> for the one who asked me how it performs out of the box with stock fan.
> ...



I was gonna ask why in the world you have a 2900 in there...

Black Knight Will Bite yer legs off!
In Case





still can't get over how big the 5870 is.  Here it is next to the Sapphire 4870 it is replacing





I still have to work on cabling and some other odds and ends but it's mostly done.

The outgoing parts will be going into the wife's compy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

with some CM that rig would rock


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

Duffman said:


> I was gonna ask why in the world you have a 2900 in there...
> 
> Black Knight Will Bite yer legs off!
> In Case
> ...



you need to spend some time on the CM dude, other than that it looks like a lean mean machine


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 30, 2010)

Eveerything else starts to be final except the gfx card. That bright cathode won't be seen with sidepanel on, or if it does still show from there I'll move it (too bright to look IRL lol).

Now the dark PCI-E cards are lit up nicely as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice panzer! what type of RAM do you have?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like dominator gt'?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like dominator gt'?



3x2GB Corsair dominator gt 1866MHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

isnt that gfx overkill for that rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

do you have a link to that ram?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145269 i think?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

damn thats expensive!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

and some of the best memory you can get too,


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...254&cm_re=dominator_gt-_-20-145-254-_-Product

That was 1600MHz, I got the 1866MHz kit.

Can't wait to throw away this overkill 600€ X800XT Platinum Edition PCI-E graphics card.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

361$.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

very nice GC


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 361$.....



Heh Brandon just look at the price of the 2000MHz cas 7 

I have those & a set of the 1600MHz.  Really the 1600MHz just can't tighten like the 2000MHz set but both reach the same max speeds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Can't wait to throw away this overkill 600€ X800XT Platinum Edition PCI-E graphics card.



Dont trow it away, at least donate it to someone with some soldering skillz and a couple of potentiometers laying around


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

I need a good set of Tri channels like a set of 1600mhz sticks @ 1.5v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

what is your budget?


----------



## theorw (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is my rig ATM.

Ainy my MOBO look like m-ATX with the PSU mounted on top????
And thats a full 5770!!!Extremely cool too!
sorry but cam is missing,this is cell phone


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

clean setup theorw. your rig will look more great if its on custom watercooling. the bottom part can put the radiator instead


----------



## theorw (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks man.The rig isnt completely installed yet
MOBO/HDDs only for now...there will be a 2nd 5770 coming soon and next is custom W/C FTW!!
Yeah HAF is all about space.U can put a rad practically ANYWHERE!
top, bottom,side!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

my budget is about 150$ for a good set of 3x2gb 1600mhz tri channel at 1.5v


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok lets show why I love this case as much as I do:
Srs, thats one heck of pile of cable uglyness hidden from eyes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

once i finish my water loop i will do a major cable management job


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 30, 2010)

Outside look:


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire is tempted to do water again...for the sake of an extra 200mhz clock LOL


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Mguire is tempted to do water again...for the sake of an extra 200mhz clock LOL



oh dear god....
not again 
think of how much of a pain in the ass it is 
oh well im not gonna stop u


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Mguire is tempted to do water again...for the sake of an extra 200mhz clock LOL



You must be crazy because only the insane talk about themselves in the 3rd person stance.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2010)

insanity isn't too far away from genius  Its all perspective.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2010)

"My Labrador is smarter than your Honor Roll Student" bumper sticker comes to mind.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Mguire is tempted to do water again...for the sake of an extra 200mhz clock LOL



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_XIV_of_France

you sound french


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

GG


That obsidian looks hella sweet man


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 31, 2010)

i really like this thread its good to see what people have done with their rigs, some real nice cases


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> my budget is about 150$ for a good set of 3x2gb 1600mhz tri channel at 1.5v



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145258

thats prob the best new ones i can find, otherwise you should go for some used ones maybe?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need to spend some time on the CM dude, other than that it looks like a lean mean machine



Yeah, that is with absolutely NO CM.  I just put the new setup in there.

Panzer we have a very similar setup.  Major Differences being the cooler, case and gfx cards.  Oh, and u have the Asus Xonar and I have the HT Claro Omega

I am REALLY liking that Obsidian case...

However, I paid too damn much for this Silverstone a couple years ago. :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont see it being that hard to sell a TJ09


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_XIV_of_France
> 
> you sound french



I am French. Half and half with Italian.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine as of now, so naked.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2010)

That is a badass pump/res combo.  Is it a Danger Den CPX Pro with a resivore added to it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

My WIPB-2010/1

Just got my new fans and I managed my cords a bit. Although after seeing the photos I want to manage them better, but my crap case only allows for so much of said management. 

Anyways, on with the pictures! 




































System specs are under my username, and yes that is a 120mm fan rigged up on the front of my case.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 31, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Panzer we have a very similar setup.  Major Differences being the cooler, case and gfx cards.  Oh, and u have the Asus Xonar and I have the HT Claro Omega


Just notice that hehe. I must say I like your component taste a lot. 

BTW the 5870 I am getting tomorrow is ASUS too. What a coincidence!


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

Some new toys


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 31, 2010)

theorw said:


> Here is my rig ATM.
> 
> Ainy my MOBO look like m-ATX with the PSU mounted on top????
> And thats a full 5770!!!Extremely cool too!
> ...



I just noticed your rear fan is pulling air in while your cpu fan is trying to exhaust out the back. Your temps might improve if you simply flip the rear fan to exhaust as well.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

well spotted sir 
+1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Morning  ALL!

comptechy - what type of liquid is that?


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Morning  ALL!
> 
> comptechy - what type of liquid is that?



Morning mate 

Feser UV Acid Green, have tonnes of the stuff but flushing out all my loops atm with distilled and adding uv blue tubing. looks awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

i would like to get some. thats the non conductive stuff right? only price i can find here in the US is like 17.95 a quart


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i would like to get some. thats the non conductive stuff right? only price i can find here in the US is like 17.95 a quart



yep, thats the stuff


Waiting for the 5970


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

they have the plain clear stuff alittle cheaper but if i got some i would want like blue or green


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2010)

computertechy said:


> yep, thats the stuff
> 
> 
> Waiting for the 5970
> ...



Good one the 5970... My case can't handle one or I'd  get one 

Now, since you say "tuesday"  for the card, you going to do wire/cable management in the mean time?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

That water block is super sexy =)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP - You talking about his AM2 water block?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

No im talking about that nickel EK he posted earlier.

Lol HKs arent that pretty imo.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

@ cold storm, yea mate doing some cable management and cleaning my loops out, the cpu one is done and im gonna start doing the gpu loop tonight, and finish on tuesday

@ pp

i have to agree, they are not the best looking blocks but it was either the HK or the koolance one, HK is better looking tbh. its hard to get performance plus good looking when it comes to watercooling anyway

Better shot of the uv blue tubing the uv green fluid


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Performance > looks when it comes to water. What the HK lacks in looks it makes up for in pure performance. Its to bad i was never able to afford one during my short period of WC.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Performance > looks when it comes to water. What the HK lacks in looks it makes up for in pure performance. Its to bad i was never able to afford one during my short period of WC.



yes but u are thinking of getting converted again, aren't you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

computertechy said:


> yes but u are thinking of getting converted again, aren't you?



Hes putting a little devil on your shoulders, whispering "GET A GOOD LOOP!!!!!"


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

When i can afford it or afford the possible needing to replace parts then yes ill go back. I really dont like 50lbs putting pressure on my board.

The last loop i had was fairly decent. I only needed some quick disconnects to make it solid but it was also what killed my 3rd and last 280. Hopefully though with my last trade my performance will be almost on par with what i had.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you mean by "I really dont like 50lbs putting pressure on my board"...?


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> When i can afford it or afford the possible needing to replace parts then yes ill go back. I really dont like 50lbs putting pressure on my board.
> 
> The last loop i had was fairly decent. I only needed some quick disconnects to make it solid but it was also what killed my 3rd and last 280. Hopefully though with my last trade my performance will be almost on par with what i had.



i would rather have a waterblock pulling my board than a massive IHS, watercooling is very safe, if u have the time to invest in it. since i have been WC'ing i only do 1 hour leak tests and have never had a leak.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> What do you mean by "I really dont like 50lbs putting pressure on my board"...?


Lol i was talking about this big hunk of metal we call the True 



computertechy said:


> i would rather have a waterblock pulling my board than a massive IHS, watercooling is very safe, if u have the time to invest in it. since i have been WC'ing i only do 1 hour leak tests and have never had a leak.


Yea i hear ya. Hence the reason i said i want to be able to afford it. Go all out with the proper fittings, Tygon tubing, full copper rads, quick disconnects, ect. 

I think on my previous loop if i had 4 disconnects i woulda been happy cause i disassemble my pc all the time for various reasons. I had so many problems cause the loop was always in my way with the way i had it.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol i was talking about this big hunk of metal we call the True
> 
> 
> Yea i hear ya. Hence the reason i said i want to be able to afford it. Go all out with the proper fittings, Tygon tubing, full copper rads, quick disconnects, ect.
> ...



i have never liked quick connects, all my loop's pull out the case anyway  thats the advantage of a insanely huge pc case


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

The Antec 1200 is pretty large compared to most cases id say. I had a 120.2 rad inside the drive bay with 4 extra slots left for a dual bay pump/res and 2 hard drives on the bottom.


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow thanks for telling my that. my server needs an upgrade and i already have 2 4870's with waterblocks and a 120.2, just need a pump, res, cpu block, pipe and a new case, the antec 1200 it is then.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My WIPB-2010/1
> 
> Just got my new fans and I managed my cords a bit. Although after seeing the photos I want to manage them better, but my crap case only allows for so much of said management.
> 
> ...



i love the colour of that fan  
although i have to say you aught to cut that grill out like i've done on mine here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i love the colour of that fan
> although i have to say you aught to cut that grill out like i've done on mine here



I would've but this is only something that has to stay as is for another 2 weeks at most. Just awaiting a paycheck to purchase my new case.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I would've but this is only something that has to stay as is for another 2 weeks at most. Just awaiting a paycheck to purchase my new case.



i see
alot of people here leave them in ,but personaly i can't stand them, they really block off the airflow ,
i've cut them out of 3 cases so far and replaced them with proper grids
what are you getting?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 31, 2010)

RAIDMAX SMILODON Mid Tower Foldout MB Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078

It'll be quite a step up for me. I'm rather excited.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i would like to get some. thats the non conductive stuff right? only price i can find here in the US is like 17.95 a quart




I found it for $13.95 here> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/feonef1coflu7.html 

UV coolant my look and perform great, but in the long-term it is very unhealthy for your wc system. You are better off going distilled with a uv additive. Or better yet, just go uv tubing with distilled + nuke in your loop.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> RAIDMAX SMILODON Mid Tower Foldout MB Case
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156078
> 
> It'll be quite a step up for me. I'm rather excited.



it's a nice case good luck with it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

but distilled water is conductive and this stuff isnt


----------



## computertechy (Jan 31, 2010)

Distilled water is non-conductive, as it becomes contaminated with dirt and whatever else. That is when the stuff becomes conductive, the same goes for any other non-conductive fluid i.e feser. It's only non-conductive for a short period


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm i will do some tests later.


----------



## W00ter (Jan 31, 2010)

Heres my rig

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/328/dsc0001qhv.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4526/dsc0007fj.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2233/dsc0026pt.jpg

http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4462/dsc0060r.jpg

Still using a 8800gts just untill nvidia's gf100 cards come out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

W00ter said:


> Heres my rig
> 
> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/328/dsc0001qhv.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats what im doing. cept ill have a second 8800GTS pretty soon.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay new part for the upcoming build has arrived
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100131/IMG_3679.jpg
> ...



Very smexy board you've got there. Are these all of the FP connections? It seems like a weird layout. Also, what do the - and + buttons do?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

uhm i have no idea what all those connectors are for actually , but some are for USB, some are for front panel, one for a paralel port thing? some audio tec, but yeah, they could at least have given them some colors

and the +- buttons are for the OC genie button, you press down the OC genie button and then you can do realtime overclocking, i think it raises the bclk?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Its AMD. So we call it FSB lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

what is amd? tha MSI board? its p55, thats why i wrote BCLk? or am i missing something


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Duh thats right i was just commenting to MM about it too.


----------



## Binge (Jan 31, 2010)

That motherboard is your PC?  Take some pics with more components then take up half a page!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry if i did something wrong, wont happen again mr officer


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 31, 2010)

computertechy said:


> yep, thats the stuff
> 
> 
> Waiting for the 5970
> ...



looks nice, and i second the liquid.  I personally only use distilled water and nothing else, however if i were to venture away from distilled water, this would be the stuff i by, most definately.


----------



## W00ter (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats what im doing. cept ill have a second 8800GTS pretty soon.



Just gonna to wind up using my 8800gts as a physx card once gt100 cards comeout, I hope the 8800gts will have enough power to be a physx card....


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

An 8600GT has enough power to be a PhysX card.


----------



## theorw (Jan 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I just noticed your rear fan is pulling air in while your cpu fan is trying to exhaust out the back. Your temps might improve if you simply flip the rear fan to exhaust as well.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/dsc05168.jpg


* WTF?????????*
U are right...
I suppose i was TOO lost in my world the moment i put the fan......
1st time its happening to me!
I just stopped the white fan.will rearrange it tomorrow!
Thanks BTW!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 1, 2010)

JPJANTTI = me. Comes from my real name.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

mmmmmh smexyness


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 1, 2010)

I see double


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

haha yeah you do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

Why do I see double too?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 1, 2010)

Pics, LOTS of them. Only one radeon installed atm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

why only one?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why only one?



I have had HD 5870 CF before and had lots of issues then. I want to make sure one card works like it should with 120Hz, etc. So far so good. 

When its all good and toasty, I slap another one in.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

ah okay then 

better to be sure then


----------



## theonedub (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks real clean GC  

OT: Keeping both of the GRID vouchers?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks real clean GC
> 
> OT: Keeping both of the GRID vouchers?



Thanks. I got a mile long list of volunteers to grab them lol.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my ATM, 

My most recent mod was a cut out for the mobo back plate. I got sick of having to remove everything to test other coolers and wc setups. My next mod will be to cut a square hole for my psu, so I can flip it to intake from the bottom of the case.










My most recent upgrade was the GTX285 that replaced one of my 9600GT's. I decided to keep the 2nd 9600 as a physics card even though it's probably not needed. I also got some sweet xig fans from erocker that match my theme very well.















I am a cable management freak so atm this is very embarrassing for me. but it will fixed soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

cut a hole in the bottom for the psu, and the flip it so you can have the cables on the other side?


----------



## IINexusII (Feb 1, 2010)

i wud buy the asus 5870 over 5850 just because it has a carbon texture


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cut a hole in the bottom for the psu, and the flip it so you can have the cables on the other side?



That too, but mainly so the psu can intake cooler air from the (bottom) outside rather then the sucking the heat off the 9600gt.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 1, 2010)

theorw said:


> * WTF?????????*
> U are right...
> I suppose i was TOO lost in my world the moment i put the fan......
> 1st time its happening to me!
> ...



Your welcome


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I just noticed your rear fan is pulling air in while your cpu fan is trying to exhaust out the back. [/url]



Good ol Eagle Eye TRT!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 1, 2010)

This picture was taken before I placed the additional sticks of memory into it but other than that its how it looks right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2010)

toying with some stuff...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 2, 2010)

Finished!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2010)

URK, now i am glad i am not getting that CPU cooler over the Cooler Master N620, you cant use all of your memory slots can you?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> URK, now i am glad i am not getting that CPU cooler over the Cooler Master N620, you cant use all of your memory slots can you?



can only use 3, would be in same mess with pretty much all the biggie air coolers with such tall ram. Does its job wonderfully tho. I doubt I am going to need more than 6GB 1866MHz DDR3 in few yearsm when I do I am already on watercooling or even new PC lol.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Finished!
> 
> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/812/img0780g.jpg
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9232/img0778zx.jpg
> ...



I bet I know what the first card is thinking......."I can't breeeaaath!"

Sweet rig GC!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Pics, LOTS of them. Only one radeon installed atm.



Excellent pic man!   Check the temp in the fan's reflection, damn good job there.  That and the GT's just look amazing.


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Pics, LOTS of them. Only one radeon installed atm.
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2658/img0771.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5430/img0770.jpg
> ...



WOW 

Obsidian 800D must be the biggest case ever, because your Evga X58 Classified and HD 5870 looks so small


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> can only use 3, would be in same mess with pretty much all the biggie air coolers with such tall ram. Does its job wonderfully tho. I doubt I am going to need more than 6GB 1866MHz DDR3 in few yearsm when I do I am already on watercooling or even new PC lol.



Well see the machine i will have will consist of 8GB 4x2GB and looking at the diagrams here
shows this doesnt block the ram slots i dont believe

http://www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/6001/featured/top4.jpg?878603625


----------



## stevorob (Feb 2, 2010)

My new Xigmatek Midgard

Not the best picture, lovin the case so far, plenty of room for everything and good airflow with the 2 intake and 2 top exhaust + the push/pull exhaust on the rad - keeps temps around 30c idle and right around 48-49c load - higher cfm fans might yield a few more degrees.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

stevorob said:


> My new Xigmatek Midgard
> 
> Not the best picture, lovin the case so far, plenty of room for everything and good airflow with the 2 intake and 2 top exhaust + the push/pull exhaust on the rad - keeps temps around 30c idle and right around 48-49c load - higher cfm fans might yield a few more degrees.



Lovely case.  Is it me or your last HDD is not straight? The bottom one...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a 7200x10^11 rpm drive, so it's actually straight while the world is revolving around it.

Angular momentum is a bitch.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

what settings do you guys usually use on your digital camera's to take pics.. mine usually come out like crap i want to get the naturalr ed and blue without to much overexposure in my case?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

tripod and timer, those 2 things are VERy important, if you dont have a tripod then ind something to put your camera on


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

what about iso settings, or do you just use auto.. do you do anything special to the lighting settins.. i'm super horrible iwth a camera so idk lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tripod and timer, those 2 things are VERy important, if you dont have a tripod then ind something to put your camera on



Couldn't have been said better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

i normally have it around 400 or so? dont really change it that much, and then use no blitz


----------



## stevorob (Feb 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lovely case.  Is it me or your last HDD is not straight? The bottom one...



I think it's the angle of the picture - checked it and it looks straight to me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

this little tutorial is also good, it helped me sometimes


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok here is a few i managed to take with the tips i found here and elsewhere on the web.. it's an old 2007 edition kodak 5mp so i shouldn't expect the most out of it anyways but here are af ew.. cleaned up a few wires and changed around some of the water cooling, moved the res up and bolted it in so i'ts not sitting.  and dont' mind the velcro and white sticker shit on the case floor.. i'll remove it someday


----------



## theorw (Feb 2, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Check the temp in the fan's reflection, damn good job there


Sorry to disappoint u but its only and LCD POSTER for the mobo POST

My good ol' 4850s...






2nd pic says:
NEVER ACCIDENTALLY SHORT 12V WITH GROUND


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok here is a few i managed to take with the tips i found here and elsewhere on the web.. it's an old 2007 edition kodak 5mp so i shouldn't expect the most out of it anyways but here are af ew.. cleaned up a few wires and changed around some of the water cooling, moved the res up and bolted it in so i'ts not sitting.  and dont' mind the velcro and white sticker shit on the case floor.. i'll remove it someday
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100202/100_2305043.jpg
> 
> ...



looks awesome man


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks awesome man



yeah i was trying out the camera settings.. like i said, me and cameras.. yeah we're not friends... it takes forever for me to get a decent shot, i took 90 pics, and only like 20 of them were worth it lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 - That is a beautiful machine!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 2, 2010)

exodus, that looks amazing bro


----------



## computertechy (Feb 2, 2010)

CT has some new toys!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2010)

Long card is long...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> CT has some new toys!!!!
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/DSC00052.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 2, 2010)

I want a 5000 card : [

buggers lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## computertechy (Feb 2, 2010)

i see that 8800 is still going strong PP 

all plumbed in


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 2, 2010)

Havent had it long.

Bout to get another one. These will tide me over till "GTX480"


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what about iso settings, or do you just use auto.. do you do anything special to the lighting settins.. i'm super horrible iwth a camera so idk lol



Use lowest possible ISO setting. If you're camera has options to adjust the white balance to accommodate incandescent lighting, use that to get rid of yellowish tints. If you are having problems with bluish tints, use the fluorescent white balance feature (again, if you're camera has it).


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 2, 2010)

My camera has all those and only makes my PC look dustier


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

OK finally got my 5 1/4 bay res so i installed it and installed my second single rad on the back of the case. With the extra rad, it dropped temps by almost 10 deg! Heres some shot of what it looks like BUT yes i know cable management needs to be done but i will have to get back into the case when my NB block gets here so until then this is how its running.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

dude

did you buy the chipset block? cant remember


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2010)

from 3Dsage?..... YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cant wait for it get here!

Almost out of distilled water. i need to take another trip to ingles and get a 5 gallon container of it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

nizzle dude 

it will look sick


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 2, 2010)

theorw said:


> Sorry to disappoint u but its only and LCD POSTER for the mobo POST



Nothing dissapointing about the fact that the LCD post shows the cpu temp after booting through post cycles.Of course I'm assuming he didn't snap the pic during boot up. 

Not just for post codes my man.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just got these for my i7 build:







I opened them up and just stared at them(they were a pain to get them back in the plastic casing). Still can't use them tho as i still have to wait for more cash so i can buy my i7 cpu and heatsink.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 3, 2010)

I know how you feel, at on point I had my (P55D)mobo and the ram for about 2 weeks and I almost looked at it and tried to mess with it every day just so I wouldn't go nuts because I needed to wait for all the other parts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

operation nostalgic is a go! I got this PC for free. it currently has a s478 board with a celery 1.6ghz and 512 of pc2100 ram. it only works when it feels like it. other times it has artifacts BUT thats all about to change! ordered a MSI G33M board that supports 45nm quads and DDR2 800 up to 8gb and next i will find a good set of memory and start the case modding for MAYBE water or a good smaller high end cooler. ALSO i have a LSP650 that surprisingly still works that need to be used so its going to this project BUT i need a 140mm fan. if anyone has a 140mm fan that they could donate to this machine i would really appreciate it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

dimension 2400?

Got one them upstairs


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 3, 2010)

Relatively clean pc considering its age.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

yea thats what i was thinking too PP when i got it. she used it for a long time then it started going through a reboot cycle so i reseated the ram and got it to boot but every other boot it will artifact bad!

I have a old TAC case out in my storage building that im going to use the USB and start and reset buttons off of to use on the newer motherboard. i also have a AM2+/AM3 board comming in the mail soon that if anyone would like to have it i would trade it for a dual core 775 chip (ANY DUAL CORE EXCEPT A PENTIUM D 805 but any other dual core is fine).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

what will you use it for?

you can get q6600 for a very good price?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

hmm i was going to use it maybe as a HTPC but i would have to find a PCIex card with DVI first. this is mostly a bored build but it will have some use.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm i was going to use it maybe as a HTPC but i would have to find a PCIex card with DVI first. this is mostly a bored build but it will have some use.



PCIex? I only see PCI there?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

he ordered a lga775 board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

yea here is the board i ordered.

MSI G33M






http://www.msicomputer.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=1184


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

that should be okay i guess, not a big fan of msi boards previous p55/am3/x58

i would have taken this instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357R

used it in a cheapo htpc/gaming rig 1.5 year ago with a q9400


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

i got this board for the same price but free shipping. The thing that got me about it was it was a mATX with 4 Ram slots


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

i noticed that too  

i think it will be pretty nice, then throm in a 5650/70 or an old 8800 series ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

yea i was thinking like a 7600-7800 GT or a 8800GT/GTS/GTX/Ultra

this board HAS PCIex 2.0 slot


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

This just came in: Biostar TPower I55


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

NICE BTA!! you going I5 or I7?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> This just came in: Biostar TPower I55
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/bta078.jpg



that is just being mean man, we want the pictures of the board dude


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 3, 2010)

Not to piss on anyone's cake but I had that MSI board not too long ago for a client build and it sucks.

Very basic board and little (none) OC potential in my sample, the onboard video failed after 4 months and I had to replace it with an 8400GS I had laying around due to MSI's failure to RMA the board....

In my view, that board, along with MSI in general should be avoided...I will no longer buy any of their stuff no matter the price or tell people to buy their crap.  :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Not to piss on anyone's cake but I had that MSI board not too long ago for a client build and it sucks.
> 
> Very basic board and little (none) OC potential in my sample, the onboard video failed after 4 months and I had to replace it with an 8400GS I had laying around due to MSI's failure to RMA the board....
> 
> In my view, that board, along with MSI in general should be avoided...I will no longer buy any of their stuff no matter the price or tell people to buy their crap.  :shadedshu



Everyone has different experiences.

I still have an MSI socket 939 board running in another rig of mine, its been solid for years.

MSI is generally a great motherboard manufacturer, but i guess in your case they're one of the worst.

I personally use EVGA.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is just being mean man, we want the pictures of the board dude























omg


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

I love how they hash words to make it seem so GREAT.. lol..


I hope the board is a great one for you Bta!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2010)

What happened to your old board bta?

That Biostar looks real nice.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

I bricked it to a BIOS flash, claimed refund under warranty.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the look of those  heatsinks.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too. As a replacement to the GD65, the storekeeper had another GD65 (to which I said a resounding NO), this, and ASUS P7P55D (no SLI, x16 x4). This was to be the obvious choice. ASUS P55 series boards are so overpriced here.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Feb 3, 2010)

Just Rebuilt Folding Rig #3 so I could Jam another VC in there.
I really have love for the EVO AM3 Boards. Unlike their P55 Series the AM3 boards are cheap and reliable.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/bta9jlk2jhde.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100203/bta90823le.jpg
> 
> ...



nizzle 

it should have said OMFG instead, but OMG is pretty god


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 3, 2010)

my pc built from review samples


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

nice athlon


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> my pc built from review samples




I hate you and think your a mean man 

*edits* mine ATM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Uv lights?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah my rig has four 12" uvs in it : ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah my rig has four 12" uvs in it : ]



four?? 

disco disco!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 3, 2010)

Still waiting on stuff to arrive.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's purty!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4327127166_004829bd56_o.png
> 
> Still waiting on stuff to arrive.



need to update your system specs for the new ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4327127166_004829bd56_o.png
> 
> Still waiting on stuff to arrive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

new video card 

XFX 5770


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 3, 2010)

I want a 5770/5830 bad : [


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I want a 5770/5830 bad : [



5770 is great kicks the shit out of my dual 4850 setup.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4327127166_004829bd56_o.png
> 
> Still waiting on stuff to arrive.



Is that a TRI rad johnny?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5770 is great kicks the shit out of my dual 4850 setup.



wait, does ONE 5770 beat 2 4850s


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2010)

In games that dont scale well but a single 280 is able to take on a single 5770 and able to win in most everything. That 280 combats dual 4850s as well. Most people only go for that solid 60fps and in most games it should do that.


----------



## Azma (Feb 4, 2010)

New case for the mediacenter setup  Do some cablemanagment soon


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Why does everyone elses stuff always seem nicer : [


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, does ONE 5770 beat 2 4850s



at least it beats mine.   Nice little boost in games.



PP Mguire said:


> In games that dont scale well but a single 280 is able to take on a single 5770 and able to win in most everything. That 280 combats dual 4850s as well. Most people only go for that solid 60fps and in most games it should do that.



A 5770 basically beats c/f 4850's in mostly any game at least based on a review which I believe I might have seen on here TPU.  The 5770 however is considerably cheaper (talking new 280, probably even if used) and much more efficient than a 280 as well.



pantherx12 said:


> Why does everyone elses stuff always seem nicer : [



Happens to all of us bro


----------



## btarunr (Feb 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Why does everyone elses stuff always seem nicer : [



It's the same with stuff and girlfriends (well..most of the time).


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> at least it beats mine.   Nice little boost in games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 280 i paid for was 150 bucks pre 5770


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2010)

ive seem a fair few guys in here mount their hdd upwards taking up a few bays rather then horizontal. im thinkin of doin that as cm in my case is dire but will it damage my drive?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 4, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> ive seem a fair few guys in here mount their hdd upwards taking up a few bays rather then horizontal. im thinkin of doin that as cm in my case is dire but will it damage my drive?




no.


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> no.



mint oh btw ygpm panther


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2010)

mmmmh got a new toy, will post pics later of the rig,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Only 280 i paid for was 150 bucks pre 5770



Well that's why I said new or even used.  They typically go higher than that used.  You can find used 5770's for $100 or so.  Not saying the 280 is a bad card, just not the card to compare it with.



(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh got a new toy, will post pics later of the rig,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100204/IMG_3745.jpg



   Awesome bro, can't wait till you assemble that thing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is that a TRI rad johnny?



Nope. The top rad is a Koolance 2x140 and then I've squeezed in a 120mmx55mm (thick) rad below the drives.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Glad ya liking it so far ckn!

Got a couple more updates of the rig.

Cable management, always a pain to deal with, but also, always worth it.





CPU block arrived, put the angled fittings to use. Meet the " HORSE SHOE "


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes I do like it.  Very lovely!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

Danke danke! The Don, where are those pics!?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate saying I dont like something in another guys rig...but I dont like the 'horse shoe'.

I think if your going the full mile and cooling your MOSFET's you should do all in your power to show it off...that tube blocks the view and makes it look worse.

Personally, I'd use some Bitspower 90 degree fittings to get the tube to lay 'flat' and show off some more of that sexy block.  


I hope you dont take this the wrong way.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd turn the horseshoe 180 degrees


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

No offense taken, I agree with you! I need 90 degree fittings because this tubing kinks fairly easy. I will finish up the rest of the loop when everything else arrives and see how much extra tubing I have left before I attempt a better method with the current fittings. The ones that are installed now are 45 degree fittings.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 4, 2010)

I meant 90 fittings, I just messed up my brain again with a long session on some herbal products. 


Either way, I'd look sexy with new fittings....maybe some black Bitspowers instead of the usual colours?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

johnny  - were is your fans on your top RAD? see i have a NZXT M59 and i have to have the rad and fans out side of the case due to the motherboard being so close to the top of the case.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 4, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I meant 90 fittings, I just messed up my brain again with a long session on some herbal products.
> 
> 
> Either way, *I'd look sexy with new fittings.*...maybe some black Bitspowers instead of the usual colours?




In reply to your first statement, really!? couldn't tell


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I meant 90 fittings, I just messed up my brain again with a long session on some herbal products.
> 
> 
> Either way, *I'd look sexy with new fittings....maybe some black Bitspowers* instead of the usual colours?



How blazed are you acid? lol! All the fittings I've been using are matte black Bitspower fittings. haha.



brandonwh64 said:


> johnny  - were is your fans on your top RAD? see i have a NZXT M59 and i have to have the rad and fans out side of the case due to the motherboard being so close to the top of the case.



Here are some better pictures brandon.
















The fans are right above the top of the radiator.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

hmmm i might have to change over to that case.

this is what i have to deal wiht


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

A lot of it has to do with the thickness of the radiator used. I searched around for a while before going with the Koolance 2x140 rad. I wanted the biggest rad that would fit without hindering the MOSFET area. The case you have definitely seems smaller inside compared to the Tempest/Tempest EVO.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

yea its the cheaper NZXT case. if you going for a air cooled system i would say go for this case but i went to water and it doesnt play well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2010)

warning, many pics!

took some time because there was a minor problem






there is actually a lot of room on the backside for cables, the 24pin cable fits there without problems






see something strange about this? 





i had to move the top fan to the right because of the 8pin 





and YES i KNOW its IDE HD's, but my Raptor AND my 750gig storage drive took a dumb on me so now i have to wait a month or so for the rma to be done











and my current desk at my girlfriends house  stole her 32" full HD tv to use for my rig 





this little feature is great, a hot swap docking station on the top 






hope you enjoyed it, i did


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Feb 4, 2010)

@johnnyfiive how did you mount the reservoir at the bottom like that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

johnny. how thick is your rad.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> johnny. how thick is your rad.



1.2 in thick brandon.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_673&products_id=27106


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

mine is too......


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> mine is too......



Then it will fit the Tempest 



MaximusExtreme said:


> @johnnyfiive how did you mount the reservoir at the bottom like that?



Used the provided double sided sticky pad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

i should have bought a temptest when i had the chance but i chose the M59


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2010)

Welp, they are going for a decent price on NewEgg, I'm loving the Tempest EVO. The black interior is flipping nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

What bought me on the TT Element S was the all black interior too!   They do say, once you go black you never go back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

yea my M59 has black interior


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

We are all black lovers


----------



## W00ter (Feb 4, 2010)

I've never known what to do with the box a motherboard comes in but after seeing this thread I finally see the reason for it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2010)

the mobo box is a VERY important component in every computer build

its very nice to have when you need to test the setup outside the case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

i also ship a motherboard in it own box when selling it. or i put it in a medium flatrate box.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i also ship a motherboard in it own box when selling it. or i put it in a medium flatrate box.



+1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

UPS needs to hurry. if i have gotten my AM2+/AM3 board i will post it up for sale


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> new video card
> 
> XFX 5770
> 
> ...



you know how you said if theres anything you could do let you know well there is 
how about you give me that 5770


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 4, 2010)

My gaming corner: 







BTW can't wait to try out how Fermis compare to the Radeons. Stay tuned for more silicon fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats hott panzer!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> My gaming corner:
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/678/img0789mf.jpg
> 
> BTW can't wait to try out how Fermis compare to the Radeons. Stay tuned for more silicon fun.



Looks nice, what video cards is it running?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks nice, what video cards is it running?



HD 5870s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> HD 5870s.



uhhhh nice!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be moving to Fermi as soon as its out tho, I am the official single GPU fanboi so fastest single GPU is must buy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I'll be moving to Fermi as soon as its out tho, I am the official single GPU fanboi so fastest single GPU is msut buy.



5970, for now


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5970, for now



that it is.. but.. I rather not spend $799 on a card I might sell faster then i thought it threw on the buy.. IMHO.. but... I'll be with GC come tomorrow.. So, expect pictures come late tomorrow!!!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 5970, for now



Ahh I ment single GPU, not single card. I have never really liked more than one GPU due to the flaws of the technology. So single GPU is what I digg and Fermi is teasing me with its non existence and spec sheets like no other.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Ahh I ment single GPU, not single card. I have never really liked more than one GPU due to the flaws of the technology. So single GPU is what I digg and Fermi is teasing me with its non existence and spec sheets like no other.



Let's just see how it performs when it comes out.  Nvidia loves to over hype their stuff saying it's alll sooo good when it's not out.  I'm sure it'll be something to crave for, let's just see how good it really is compared to what they make it seem like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

got another kit of these mushkins


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I meant 90 fittings, I just messed up my brain again with a long session on some herbal products.
> 
> 
> Either way, I'd look sexy with new fittings....maybe some black Bitspowers instead of the usual colours?



that can mess with you.... naahhh come on^^
i did a build, and were totally on 2c-b... worked suprisingly well, and the rig is still alive
herbal products are medicine


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah...I was pretty messed up last night. 


On that note...I'll enjoy getting wrecked tonight too!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Yeah...I was pretty messed up last night.
> 
> 
> On that note...I'll enjoy getting wrecked tonight too!



me 2, but my "mische" (mixture,we europeans mix with tobacco,if we use Bong) is empty again!
need to make some new one, and slurp some smoke up my lungs


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 5, 2010)

Dont forget, I am from England so I know all about smoking a mix. 


OG Kush here I come!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Dont forget, I am from England so I know all about smoking a mix.
> 
> 
> OG Kush here I come!!!!



ah, i oversaw that! sorry for such an act of disrespect!
regarding buds: skunking heavily atm!


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 5, 2010)

Most people dont get the "Englander lost in Montreal" part. 


On another note:







How sexy this will look when I'm done with my build....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

^^  Beautiful!   What tubing is that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, i oversaw that! sorry for such an act of disrespect!
> regarding buds: skunking heavily atm!




Me too friend me too 

Got a very nice deal from someone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Me too friend me too
> 
> Got a very nice deal from someone



should mean, you got a nice package of skunky stuff atm?
we got a shortage atm, nearly all main cities of my country are "dead"
we have to live from breadcrumbs, but its ok... i have enough vodka bull, to survive that


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry it's with my cellphone, the room is dark, part of the desk is in the way and I still haven't done any wm....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

the 5970 makes up for the bad quality 

SMEXYNESS


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Changed my NB cooler again, this time something twice as big 










Lost my top pci-e slot but looks awesome so I don't care, bottom slot works fine anyway


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

damn thats a big cooler for a NB! Whats temps like?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn thats a big cooler for a NB! Whats temps like?




I would tell you but I don't have NB temps it seems 

All I know is that they'll be a damn site better then stock!

about 3 times the surface area and 4 times the airflow


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^  Beautiful!   What tubing is that?



Thanks, David.  

Tubing is UV Red & UV Clear (glows blue) by Feser....red looks orange though under UV.


Once I'm done with my build all the tubing will be the UV Red stuff, its just I didn't have enough length to route the tube as its sat on my bench at the moment.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I would tell you but I don't have NB temps it seems
> 
> All I know is that they'll be a damn site better then stock!
> 
> about 3 times the surface area and 4 times the airflow



Thats pretty damn genious!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2010)

Element S...best cable management of any case i have reviewed so far


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

No sense in sleeving, its perfect.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2010)

looks good johnny


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Much better.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Feb 6, 2010)

you better change that watercooling by thermaltake. i owned around 3 or 4 of them they suck. i don't know whats happening in urs but they are not good.


----------



## theorw (Feb 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Element S...best cable management of any case i have reviewed so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/DSCF1547.jpg
> 
> ...



Well until you review a HAF or a SNIPER or something...


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Element S...best cable management of any case i have reviewed so far
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100205/DSCF1547.jpg
> 
> ...





theorw said:


> Well until you review a HAF or a SNIPER or something...



Don't forget about the Corsair Obsidian http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/Obsidian_800D/4.html


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 6, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Changed my NB cooler again, this time something twice as big
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1259.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSCF1255.jpg
> ...




Isn't that Zalman a GPU cooler? I'm surprised it fit


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 6, 2010)

that the vf900 i believe.. i still got o ne of those sitting around lol


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> exodus, that looks amazing bro



gonna look even more amazing later next week, got me some ziggy 140mm's to replace the stock fans, and some sleeved psu cables from nzxt(yeah i'm cheating, not doing that crap myself), and some ocz freeze to try out.. and then a week or so after that i'm thinking i'm migrating to red hose with compression fittings.. someone recomend me a good place to get 1/2 id red hose(dark red not uv if it is around), and compression fittings to fit it??


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Isn't that Zalman a GPU cooler? I'm surprised it fit





It is!

And technically it doesn't fit, its covering two pci/e slots 

Much better then the shitty stock cooling it had before which was completely passive ad actually made of aluminium even though it looked copper D:


If your water cooling, and have the space to put a GPU cooler on your nb, do it!

Beats anything you actually buy for the nb ( other the water)


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 6, 2010)

I just realized i cant run Voodoo 2 SLI when i SLI my 8800 GTS's. I haz a sad


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the window after one coat of black. It's too cold to do the second atm 







Whats my cable management like?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Another picture of the 'thing' sat on the desk.  






I need a better camera...working on it...


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Flip that PSU over, shove another white fan in the back and call it a job done inside, Pig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you don't have a hole saw piggy I'll send you mine if you wanna do the PSU flip mod


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

Solid offer right there. 



If you flip the PSU it also stops you dropping things in to it when you fiddle with your rig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

And you don't want to know how annoying it is voiding a PSU warranty to retrieve screw is!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice acid! well my new MSI G33M motherboard came in yesterday and it looks good! was reading the manual and i must say with PCIex 2.0, 1333FSB, 45nm support, OC software/bios options, its not bad for a 40$ board.










*EDIT*

Found someones overclocking results for this board and a Q6600. From what ive read its a decent clocker for G33 series boards.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

wait, the pics at newegg or where it was i saw it had 5 sata ports , that one you got only has 3 sata ports?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, the pics at newegg or where it was i saw it had 5 sata ports , that one you got only has 3 sata ports?




But still has the solder points : /


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah, but i wouldnt try to solder 2 sata ports on it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, the pics at newegg or where it was i saw it had 5 sata ports , that one you got only has 3 sata ports?



This is the one i have and it only has 3 sata ports. Since it has solder points, can i solder in the extra two?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130120


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

you could get a pro to do it, but that will cost you i think?

i have no idea about what it costs, but i think you could do it? but i dont know


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've soldered on AGP slots onto dell mobos and reflashed the bios and got it working, its possible but not often worth it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2010)

I dont think ill use all 3 sata ports anyways due to the current hard drive i have for the machine is IDE and also the DVD drive is IDE.

Once my CPU comes in (penium D 830), i will be ready to install the motherboard and fire it up in the nostalgic DELL case  *Operation retro*


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Flip that PSU over, shove another white fan in the back and call it a job done inside, Pig.



If i flip my PSU, i can't have an intake at the bottom. The Modular cables get in the way.

Otherwise, i'd have it the other way round from the start...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pics to explain what you mean ploz


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2010)

My 140mm fan nearly touches my PSU and the modular cables are all on one side. If i was to flip my PSU, i wouldn't be able to plug any cables in because the fan would be in the way. Id rather have my computer working and a fan than just my computer working.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Intake on the floor can cause a fair bit of turbulence actually, have you tried to see what temps are like without?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm alright. The fan acts as a good cover for odd cables. Think i'll leave it. It hasn't caused me the slightest bit of trouble so far.. so no change.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

My PSU was fine that way to until I dropped a screw inside it by mistake....I soon learned my lesson and flipped it over. 

Also, going on what most 140's perform like...I'm not sure the one at the bottom makes much difference either way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> My PSU was fine that way to until I dropped a screw inside it by mistake....I soon learned my lesson and flipped it over.
> 
> Also, going on what most 140's perform like...I'm not sure the one at the bottom makes much difference either way.



eww that sounds horrible! im glad my case has a air port at the bottom so my PSU can breath


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> This is the window after one coat of black. It's too cold to do the second atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100206/000_0451jpeg.jpg
> 
> Whats my cable management like?



Looks pretty solid to me.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> eww that sounds horrible! im glad my case has a air port at the bottom so my PSU can breath



Fishing around inside your PSU to find a screw you dropped isnt the best thing to be doing with your stuff.   


The Lian Li's I have both have "rails" the PSU sits on so you can flip the power supply over and it still sucks in air like normal.




*Edit:* A tip to avoid dropping stuff down in to your PSU is to place a used Christmas card/similar object over your PSU's fan while you work on your rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

bad pic and the rig looks like shit but here it is ATM. Took it out of the case so i can paint the case and for testing(was having problems with the rig)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just got a new stable OC. What do you guys think? Safe for 24/7 use?

I finnaly got a nice stable OC. What do you think?

Phenom II 955@3.58Ghz 1.45v
210fsb

34c-36c idle
50c-52c load (100% for an hour)

Ill post pics of my new cooler as soon as I find my camera lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

you should be able to just raise the multiplier, my 965 does 3.7 on stock volt, will be getting a c3 on monday


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should be able to just raise the multiplier, my 965 does 3.7 on stock volt, will be getting a c3 on monday



Im running a 4pin cpu connector and 8 gigs of ram.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think its worth the extra heat and voltage for such a small bump in speed but i would say its safe for 24/7 use as temps look fine and voltage isn't really high


----------



## musek (Feb 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> and voltage isn't really high



Dang, this looks odd to me.  My Q9550 is currently downclocked to 2.3GHz and downvolted to 1V (all I'm doing right now is some writing and reading so it's still an overkill )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

musek said:


> Dang, this looks odd to me.  My Q9550 is currently downclocked to 2.3GHz and downvolted to 1V (all I'm doing right now is some writing and reading so it's still an overkill )



I am doing about the same thing but my i7 is sitting at 3.7ghz @1.2v that is even more overkill  but i am also crunching and folding that is what i do with all my rigs...
Also keep in mind that AMD chips need more voltage 

Do you guys think it would be stupid to build a Atom rig just for internet and everyday use so i don't take away from crunching/folding power? Also it would be nice for the hot summer days when you can't stand the extra heat...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

just buy a prebuild atom system, they are SO cheap, and some of them comes with windows 7 and wireless,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just buy a prebuild atom system, they are SO cheap, and some of them comes with windows 7 and wireless,



give me links


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

whats your budget?


hmm they are not the same as in denmark, some of them here has win7 on it, but i guess you have that laying around
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220014&cm_re=atom-_-83-220-014-_-Product

this one even has dvd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856158007&cm_re=atom-_-56-158-007-_-Product


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats your budget?
> 
> 
> hmm they are not the same as in denmark, some of them here has win7 on it, but i guess you have that laying around
> ...



both of those are out of my budget. I was thinking grab a cheap board+CPU and maybe a case then use my left over parts that i didn't sell.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

and you can do that 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186184&cm_re=atom-_-13-186-184-_-Product

you can just use a old psu and som 533mhz memory, 2gb max i think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and you can do that
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186184&cm_re=atom-_-13-186-184-_-Product
> 
> you can just use a old psu and som 533mhz memory, 2gb max i think?



I could have me a Atom for alittle over $100(including case) I think i have a old 350w PSU someplace i could use and have alot of DDR2 ram in my "junk box" I think a 1gb stick of 533 and a 60gb(or is it a 80gb? need to look) HDD would go nice for just a internet rig. I think i even have a DVD-RW drive someplace if i got a case that could use a full size one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

that should work, + that board has the dualcore version on it

anything over 20gb is overkill for a net rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that should work, + that board has the dualcore version on it
> 
> anything over 20gb is overkill for a net rig



It maybe overkill but i have a 60gb or 80gb laying around (i don't remember what it is) so why not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah

but you have to share it with us when the monster is done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah
> 
> but you have to share it with us when the monster is done



that is if i do decide to get it 

how about this 

case/PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147139
mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186184
+80gb HDD
and use a 1gb stick of DDR2 533 ram i have laying around and try to find the other 1gb stick then install Win 7 Basic(reason for basic is for less demanding) from a flash drive?Or maybe install Linux


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

that looks decent imo, but i've heard from a friend that those atom boards run pretty hot? so if it gets hot then you just pu a 120mm fan on top of the board? if there is room for it in that case


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks decent imo, but i've heard from a friend that those atom boards run pretty hot? so if it gets hot then you just pu a 120mm fan on top of the board? if there is room for it in that case



who cares if it runs hot its just a atom  no idea if there would be room in the case for a 120mm fan but i'm sure i could get something worked out i seem to be good at sticking fans where they werent meant to be


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 6, 2010)

lol just cut a hole in the top of the case and put it there


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

G-D DAMN IT! Photoshop isnt stable with this OC! Back to stock. I haz a sad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

FTL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

what happened to having water cooling?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to having water cooling?



I got this case so I could work on the other case with the water cooling.. so now I'm playing around. I need to have the case re-powdered coated.. so, something till it's done.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I got this case so I could work on the other case with the water cooling.. so now I'm playing around. I need to have the case re-powdered coated.. so, something till it's done.



It looks better then my case. I have my rig out of the case ATM because i need to do some work on it also mostly a good cleaning cut a hole in the bottom for the PSU to breath and give it a fresh paint job...sounds like alot of work maybe i should get the Midgard-W like i planed


also can we get some more pics of the raven please?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It looks better then my case. I have my rig out of the case ATM because i need to do some work on it also mostly a good cleaning cut a hole in the bottom for the PSU to breath and give it a fresh paint job...sounds like alot of work maybe i should get the Midgard-W like i planed



hell, I loved your paint work you've done with your cases!  gotta get into the paint business!


can't wait for you to get it all in. I had it out of case for a while, but to long.. where I live, i need case.. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> hell, I loved your paint work you've done with your cases!  gotta get into the paint business!
> 
> 
> can't wait for you to get it all in. I had it out of case for a while, but to long.. where I live, i need case.. lol



are you sure you have the right person bro? I don't think i do that good of a job painting. 

what worries me about having mine open is i am a klutz sometimes and spill drinks and i don't want it going right on my board and i have 2 cats  I need to get things done soon. I don't have any plans tomorrow maybe its time to break out the heaters and paint... 

Also what would you recommend for cutting a hole in the bottom of the 300 for the PSU?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you sure you have the right person bro? I don't think i do that good of a job painting.
> 
> what worries me about having mine open is i am a klutz sometimes and spill drinks and i don't want it going right on my board and i have 2 cats  I need to get things done soon. I don't have any plans tomorrow maybe its time to break out the heaters and paint...
> 
> Also what would you recommend for cutting a hole in the bottom of the 300 for the PSU?



Yeah, I'm thinking you.. 


As for the klutz, yeah I know that feeling.. lol

well, if you have a dremel, that would be fine (square hole). Or, go out and grab a hole saw to attach to a drill.. The hole saw will be pricey, I paid $25 for a 120mm one, but well worth it.. I've used it for about 14 holes so far..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking you..
> 
> 
> As for the klutz, yeah I know that feeling.. lol
> ...



thanks 

I have a dremel someplace(in a box)  i even think i have a hole saw(have seen it someplace before) Looks don't matter much as it won't be seen and only will be used to let the PSU suck cool air in. Now does it have to be a 120mm hole or can it be smaller?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> 
> I have a dremel someplace



You should see a doctor for that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should see a doctor for that.



 OMG that isn't right but is funny... I mean in a box someplace


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> 
> I have a dremel someplace(in a box)  i even think i have a hole saw(have seen it someplace before) Looks don't matter much as it won't be seen and only will be used to let the PSU suck cool air in. Now does it have to be a 120mm hole or can it be smaller?





well, I would go and make a hole as big as the fan it self.. now if you have a smaller hole saw.. trace the area for a 120mm fan.. Then with the hole saw you have. Drill in the 4 corners and then shave the rest to make it a full 120. you can do it with a smaller one. Just gotta do a little more work to make it look like one drill hole.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> well, I would go and make a hole as big as the fan it self.. now if you have a smaller hole saw.. trace the area for a 120mm fan.. Then with the hole saw you have. Drill in the 4 corners and then shave the rest to make it a full 120. you can do it with a smaller one. Just gotta do a little more work to make it look like one drill hole.



thanks for the idea i never thought of that  

Also the 300 is getting glossy black this time. The red looks nice but its just not something that i really like on the whole interior but the front mesh part is getting a good cleaning and fresh coat of red as it has been scratched up also(i don't know how that happened )


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the idea i never thought of that
> 
> Also the 300 is getting glossy black this time. The red looks nice but its just not something that i really like on the whole interior but the front mesh part is getting a good cleaning and fresh coat of red as it has been scratched up also(i don't know how that happened )



You'd be surprised on how something may get scratched up.. even the paces you wouldn't think about..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You'd be surprised on how something may get scratched up.. even the paces you wouldn't think about..



The front of the case behind the plastic has a scratch on it somehow when i only take the front off to clean the filter and i am careful when i do so that doesn't happen.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm very close to finishing the major overhaul on my rig.  It's my first foray into the world of watercooling, and I'm pretty pleased with the outcome.  It would be hard to fit much more into my case but I didn't want an external rad.  The only thing left is a little more annoying cable management and maybe a few more light adjustments.  I also lost the cap to my res, so there is a ghetto rubber stopper in there for now.

I have a single 230mm fan over the dual radiator, which seems to work really well, and is very quiet.  Had to do a lot of cutting, drilling and painting, so it is nice to have all my components back inside the case, not strewn about my dest.  But, I'm bored already, so I will have to come up with more "chores."   Also, I received quite a bit of help from fellow TPUers, and purchased most of the WC components from the FS thread.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2010)

That Azza is looking good, very nice for your first WC  I was tempted to pick that one up to replace my Fantom.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2010)

very nicely done, reminds me alot of parts I sold someone on TPU


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, folks.  Yah, I like my Solano pretty well.  It's got good air flow and is quiet, a great case for the price.  I can see myself moving up to an Obsidian in the next year or so, just for more room to screw around in.

Glad to put your leftovers to good use, peet  I'm not sure I'm using the right nozzle in my block, I debated whether to use the quad nozzle, but it seemed like it was more for Intel chips, so I just put the fattest holed one in.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm too embarrassed to put mine here as with some of yours are so neat but hey what the hell here it is.




Last week Sunday after buying my stuff and feeling quite happy with the goodies I bought.


----------



## musek (Feb 7, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> I'm too embarrassed to put mine here as with some of yours are so neat but hey what the hell here it is.
> [url]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1972/20653324398771272635676.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Last week Sunday after buying my stuff and feeling quite happy with the goodies I bought.
> ...



Dude, you just *CAN'T* be ashamed when you have a 5870 batmobil inside the case (a case that is also very, very neat!) 

Great stuff!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 7, 2010)

Yah, I'd be REAL embarrased of an i7 rig with a 5870 in it..........


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 7, 2010)

Some Prepping being done


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 7, 2010)

One more before it gets put inside a case.  



*Edit:* Image edited because TPU's resize feature messed up the last one.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> I'm too embarrassed to put mine here as with some of yours are so neat but hey what the hell here it is.
> [url]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1972/20653324398771272635676.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Last week Sunday after buying my stuff and feeling quite happy with the goodies I bought.
> ...



Hey man hows that Fenrir treating your i7? Some reviews say its the best air cooler


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

To be honest Doug it is about 5 degree's cooler that my old Noctua 12.

Very easy to install and to be honest the quietest CPU cooler I have ever owned and very impressed with it


----------



## douglatins (Feb 7, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> To be honest Doug it is about 5 degree's cooler that my old Noctua 12.
> 
> Very easy to install and to be honest the quietest CPU cooler I have ever owned and very impressed with it



If it could support 2 fans i would get it to replace my mega


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 7, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Some Prepping being done
> 
> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/9591/p1010696l.jpg
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1839/p1010697f.jpg
> ...



Yes another extreme cooling fan! 

My eVGA still has my rubber stuff and liquid e-tape just patiently waiting my LN2 tank


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 7, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes another extreme cooling fan!
> 
> My eVGA still has my rubber stuff and liquid e-tape just patiently waiting my LN2 tank



haven't had a chance to bench lately been too busy.

those 2 PCIE slots were prepped for some CF Dice action 
will be interesting running 3 pots at once but i think i can handle it 

Do you have pics up ?
Ill be taking a Ton of pics once i get going , just need to setup my tripod and everything.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2010)

Woo having two rigs again, parents realised system in system specs was overkill for them, putting them together a pentium d system ( yes I know they're shite, but fine for parents!) 

Went through ebay saw bargains left right and centre for CPU coolers, but I decided to go with something OEM but completely different to anything I've ever seen


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 7, 2010)

More pictures and links to who makes it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 7, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Woo having two rigs again, parents realised system in system specs was overkill for them, putting them together a pentium d system ( yes I know they're shite, but fine for parents!)
> 
> Went through ebay saw bargains left right and centre for CPU coolers, but I decided to go with something OEM but completely different to anything I've ever seen
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v364/computer-reclaim/Heatsinks/DSCN0402.jpg



that looks like it was designed to be the first heatpipe cooler ever


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 7, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> More pictures and links to who makes it.





I'll get pics of it when it arrives 

No idea who makes it, hopefully they'll be a sticker somewhere.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking sweet there Juan, nice preppin'


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

It's donnnneeeeee 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1753963&postcount=96


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

absolute awesome china


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/4338304064_921b641df5.jpg
> 
> ...



  Truly amazing!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2010)

thx ckn!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

now you just need another 5770


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> now you just need another 5770



2nd that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

how about you CP, will you be getting another one in the near future or?

i might be getting a 3rd just for the fun of it


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how about you CP, will you be getting another one in the near future or?
> 
> i might be getting a 3rd just for the fun of it



they do pretty good in CF, just picked up a 3rd one myself should be here tuesday. 

Going to go for some nice scores in 3d


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

i know its awesome in cf, 

i might go for a used one now, they go for around 130$ used in denmark, and new ones are 200$+


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how about you CP, will you be getting another one in the near future or?
> 
> i might be getting a 3rd just for the fun of it



Not sure bro, not sure.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

well it also depends on exactly how much you are gaming, one 5770 is actually pretty dang good


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 7, 2010)

Figured I'd take some fresh pictures. Pleez excuse the weird angles


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 7, 2010)

lookin nice as always joe  now you need to paint that thing inside


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin nice as always joe  now you need to paint that thing inside



I've been thinking about what I want to do with it, and I don't really want to paint it. I know it would look awesome, but I've already put a lot of money into that case. I think I'm going to try to get rid of it and go to something smaller with less noise as soon as I get this paid off. I really like the Antec Mini P180, but I'd have to get a mATX board for it, which means I might as well wait and go to a new platform (P65 when it rolls around) when I do that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well it also depends on exactly how much you are gaming, one 5770 is actually pretty dang good



Yeah I barely game bro, two would just be for no reason.  I say for johnny to get another one because it'll make the loop look sick!  Get like the c/f nickel plated bridge instead of tubing to connect both, it'll look amazing!



Soylent Joe said:


> Figured I'd take some fresh pictures. Pleez excuse the weird angles
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8028/computera.jpg
> 
> ...


  extremely clean bro, you did a heck of a job


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 7, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Figured I'd take some fresh pictures. Pleez excuse the weird angles
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8028/computera.jpg
> 
> ...



Excellent cable management


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/4338304064_921b641df5.jpg
> 
> ...





Soylent Joe said:


> Figured I'd take some fresh pictures. Pleez excuse the weird angles
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8028/computera.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice looking rigs!
Man I really want a Obsidian


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

ATM my PC is sitting on the box the mobo came in, the case is ripped apart on the floor tapped up waiting to be painted tomorrow after school.  Was going to paint it today but ran out of time


On another note i think my next case is going to be the NZXT Tempest EVO. Those are some sexy cases and aren't stupidly high priced


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> On another note i think my next case is going to be the *NZXT Tempest EVO.* Those are some sexy cases and aren't stupidly high priced



DO IT I love my Tempest


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

man i hate looking at all these awesome cases im jealous >_< my hardware not as cool aswell not worth showing to anyone anymore.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4337561665_dc1c448305.jpg
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/4338304064_921b641df5.jpg
> 
> ...



You sure its a good idea to blow your hot cpu water onto your GPU?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> You sure its a good idea to blow your hot cpu water onto your GPU?



As long as you use 1 rad, you don't have much choice... You'll be dumping hot water from GPU on the CPU or the other way around.

Also, the water doesn't get enormously hot, especially with some good flowrate. That, and the saturation point of your loop stays the same, no matter in what order you put the components.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> As long as you use 1 rad, you don't have much choice... You'll be dumping hot water from GPU on the CPU or the other way around.
> 
> Also, the water doesn't get enormously hot, especially with some good flowrate. That, and the saturation point of your loop stays the same, no matter in what order you put the components.



He has 2 rads though, so really no point to cool GPU and CPU in the same loop. I was always tought its best to avoid having both in the same loop unless you have an absurd amount of rad power going on and a high flowrate pump.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> He has 2 rads though, so really no point to cool GPU and CPU in the same loop. I was always tought its best to avoid having both in the same loop unless you have an absurd amount of rad power going on and a high flowrate pump.



Hmm crap, didn't see the second rad 

Cooling them in 1 loop should be perfectly OK, as long as you don't have an i7 920 @ 4+ Ghz and a GTX285 or something.

I would put one of the rads between CPU and GPU though, as you mentioned. Scientifically seen, the best heat transfer can be obtained when the temp difference between opposite sides is high. So running freshly cooled water (from the rad) over the GPU draws away more heat.
While that makes sense, this also counts for the rad itself. It's better to feed both rads with water as hot as possible (like right after a heated component) then to feed a rad with the cooled water from another rad. If you feed it cooled water from the other rad, rad 2 has much less cooling to do and therefore loses part of its efficiency.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm crap, didn't see the second rad
> 
> Cooling them in 1 loop should be perfectly OK, as long as you don't have an i7 920 @ 4+ Ghz and a GTX285 or something.
> 
> ...



Exactly and from what it looks like the single 120 rad is doing all the work and feeding to the second rad which then puts back into the loop. I would have put the single 120 rad in the back inbetween the cpu and gpu. And knowing him his i5 will be running 4+ghz.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 8, 2010)

Very neat cabling Joe and very clean. Good job


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> You sure its a good idea to blow your hot cpu water onto your GPU?



Search this topic on XtremeSystems forum Cory, its been covered AND tested many times. The overall water temp only changes depending on ambient temps, water part order doesn't necessarily change temps. What matters is the pump/res location and flow rate. I went for the cleanest loop orientation so naturally I went to the MOSFETs first, then the CPU. At the most, I'm guessing I'm taking a 1C hit on the CPU temps. I've already proven to myself the truth about orientation while doing load testing.

Anyone who disagrees, just read this:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=225485


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Search this topic on XtremeSystems forum Cory, its been covered AND tested many times. The overall water temp only changes depending on ambient temps, water part order doesn't necessarily change temps. What matters is the pump/res location and flow rate. I went for the cleanest loop orientation so naturally I went to the MOSFETs first, then the CPU. At the most, I'm guessing I'm taking a 1C hit on the CPU temps, nothing to really complain about when you look at how clean the loop is.



It's been proven that this is correct at the saturation point of the loop i.e. full load on all components all the time.

With real life situations, i.e. varying load, cooling heated components as soon as possible and running the coolest possible water on those components does make a difference though.
I wish I had some studies to prove my point here, but all I have is my previous experience.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> It's been proven that this is correct at the saturation point of the loop i.e. full load on all components all the time.
> 
> With real life situations, i.e. varying load, cooling heated components as soon as possible and running the coolest possible water on those components does make a difference though.
> I wish I had some studies to prove my point here, but all I have is my previous experience.



Exactly, i have heard this since 2004, when i first started getting into water cooling and it was "the big thing".

That forum thread though dosent mention anything about what were talking about.

What we are talking about is, having your GPU directly after your CPU. The CPU putting off hot water and trying to cool the GPU with warm water off the cpu. No matter what flow rate you have or rads on the end (or beginning) of the loop your still putting warm water onto the GPU from the CPU. Thats why we where saying it probably would have been better to put the second smaller rad in the back of the case after the cpu to cool off some of the heat off the cpu and then to the GPU.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

I get the point you guys are trying to make, but the temperature difference would be so little, its not even worth it. It really isn't, we are talking maybe 1C at the most. If someone wants to take the time and effort to prove the truth feel free, I sure as hell won't lol. I've done enough reading to know what suits my preference.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I get the point you guys are trying to make, but the temperature difference would be so little, its not even worth it. It really isn't, we are talking maybe 1C at the most. If someone wants to take the time and effort to prove the truth feel free, I sure as hell won't lol. I've done enough reading to know what suits my preference.




Even luke warm water from the CPU being used to cool the GPU is going to be far more effective than air - the simple reason is that water has a much higher specific energy than air.  Therefore it can take on much more energy before changing a degree in temperature.  Passing the water through a single radiator before the GPU will not make much difference (read less than 1 degree Celcius) under load.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

I expiremented this on a old water setup I had and switching rads around didn't do anything.  But it was a while ago, I probably don't even remember correctly.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a Feser 360 cooling 4870 Xfire & 945ES and I had great temps before my 4870's decided to die to spite my computers great performance.  



On another note, my laptop at the moment:








I was doing some baking and I left my oregano and herb grinder next to my laptop by mistake.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

toying around today...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 8, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Even luke warm water from the CPU being used to cool the GPU is going to be far more effective than air - the simple reason is that water has a much higher specific energy than air.  Therefore it can take on much more energy before changing a degree in temperature.  Passing the water through a single radiator before the GPU will not make much difference (read less than 1 degree Celcius) under load.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Exactly, the difference is barely marginal.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2010)

Personally, I noticed a 10c difference in gpu temps adding a 120mm rad between cpu and gpu, rather than having it inline with a 360 rad.


Did it really make an difference in clocks or anything though? 

NOPE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2010)

Everybody is going to get different results.  My advice is try it an keep it the way it works best for you.


----------



## theorw (Feb 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Personally, I noticed a 10c difference in gpu temps adding a 120mm rad between cpu and gpu, rather than having it inline with a 360 rad.
> 
> 
> Did it really make an difference in clocks or anything though?
> ...



wow!!!
Keep those 1900s some months more till i get W/C and then would u sell them to me?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 8, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I had a Feser 360 cooling 4870 Xfire & 945ES and I had great temps before my 4870's decided to die to spite my computers great performance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



open up that box  heres the police!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Thrackan (Feb 9, 2010)

What's with the huge ribbon?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh it just goes to the little board evga gives you. When i wake up (havent been to sleep in over 24 hours) ill fix that and redo my cables cause i added the second 8800GTS and kinda tossed the cable in there for it as well as that extra board and ribbon cable. 

I just wanted to see what i could do with my new toy without reading the manual.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2010)

theorw said:


> wow!!!
> Keep those 1900s some months more till i get W/C and then would u sell them to me?



Nope, not for sale, sry! I am collecting ATi vgas. Every once in a while I revist them...usually when a new cpu comes out.


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nope, not for sale, sry! I am collecting ATi vgas. Every once in a while I revist them...usually when a new cpu comes out.



Damn,and i just had a crush on them...beautiful babes...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

here is my PC ATM well more like the case.. My PC will be in it soon... I see a few places i missed.  Looks like this summer when its warmer i will be doing it again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

it looks SO much better than the red you had before, 

just put some tape around those red spots and respray them

did you remember the clear coating?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it looks SO much better than the red you had before,
> 
> just put some tape around those red spots and respray them
> 
> did you remember the clear coating?



nope i didn't clear coat it. But this paint that i used doesn't scratch easy... well atleast it didn't on my other case. 
Thanks I think it looks better too. I'm not worried about the little red spots right now. I'm sure by the time summer gets here it will need painted again anyways


----------



## musek (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my PC ATM well more like the case.. My PC will be in it soon... I see a few places i missed.  Looks like this summer when its warmer i will be doing it again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/S5031106.jpg



Dude! 1337 times better, than the red one.  This case now looks... mature. 
Great job despite those tiny red spots!  

EDIT: Get yourself 5870/5850 and tell everyone, that you made it that way so the case could fit well with the card's color scheme.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2010)

Thought id swap this PSU around... How's she looking now? And how's the cable management?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 9, 2010)

I like that white fan. PC looks good man, I wish I had cable management skills........

I just added a 5.25" bay SATAII hdd bay, its pretty sweet. I really need to get a new DVDRW with a blacker bezel. Going to look at 7.1 surround systems and a better piece of furniture to put my PC on this weekend. After that a big monitor or HDTV will complete my home theater/gaming setup


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks much better now MP, thought you wernt going to bother?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

hows this look 

before 





after


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice!

Flip that PSU though, put a hole in the bottom


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Flip that PSU though, put a hole in the bottom



I was going to do that but my case sits on the floor so the PSU would just be sucking dust


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice POS, the red look was fading and the new black coat is great!  Is that a dedicated crunching rig?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks much better now MP, thought you wernt going to bother?



Got bored yesterday.. So i thought i'd sort some cables and try that.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 9, 2010)

what does POS stand for?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what does POS stand for?


Piece Of Shit or maybe it should be "Positively outstanding Service" now that i have a i7 


mlee49 said:


> Very nice POS, the red look was fading and the new black coat is great!  Is that a dedicated crunching rig?



Its my main rig but it crunches 24/7


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this look
> 
> before
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/S5031102.jpg
> ...





p_o_s_pc said:


> I was going to do that but my case sits on the floor so the PSU would just be sucking dust



Looking good in black coating 

I got my sister's 300 with the PSU facing down, without cutting holes into the case, there is a small gap to get the cold air from. But it really makes no difference up or down for dust. I just went that way cos all the power cables are closer to the board that way round.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Looking good in black coating
> 
> I got my sister's 300 with the PSU facing down, without cutting holes into the case, there is a small gap to get the cold air from. But it really makes no difference up or down for dust. I just went that way cos all the power cables are closer to the board that way round.



thanks. I tried having it upside down but the PSU got really hot and hardly blew any air. so i didn't have much of a choice but to have it pointing up.


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. I tried having it upside down but the PSU got really hot and hardly blew any air. so i didn't have much of a choice but to have it pointing up.



Yeah, I suppose now that I think about it, 650W PSU wouldn't even begin to sweat with some ancient Athlon 64 3800+ and 6800GT.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice rigs guys and Moonpig awesome wiring my friend


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

KieX said:


> Yeah, I suppose now that I think about it, 650W PSU wouldn't even begin to sweat with some ancient Athlon 64 3800+ and 6800GT.



I have a 700w running a i7 920 @3.7ghz and a OCed 4850. CPU crunches 24/7 GPU folds 24/7 so its going to get kinda warm powering that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2010)

im working on cutting these pcie cables down and sleeving my psu...


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im working on cutting these pcie cables down and sleeving my psu...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33046&stc=1&d=1265749399



Hopefully that won't take too long, right? Have you sorted out all the logistics of PSU placement on your 2010 MegaRig?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2010)

had a few changes but for the most part its situated. just need to order sleeving and tackle the huge task. everyone i've talked to says it'll take 20hours to sleeve a psu like this.


----------



## KieX (Feb 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> had a few changes but for the most part its situated. just need to order sleeving and tackle the huge task. everyone i've talked to says it'll take 20hours to sleeve a psu like this.



20 hours!  I think I'd have muscle-memory sleeving in the air whilst I sleep after a stint like that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

trying to get rid of my rig, want some x58 instead 

already got a 1200$ offer


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> trying to get rid of my rig, want some x58 instead
> 
> already got a 1200$ offer



Interested in buying my i7 stuff?I am thinking about going back to amd quad with dual GPUs but i may stick with the i7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

have you seen where i live  

shipping alone will cost med 100+$


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have you seen where i live
> 
> shipping alone will cost med 100+$



that hit me after posting it  
maybe that is a sign to keep the i7 because of how much of a beast it is for crunching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i truly regret that i went amd, not that its bad or anything, i just need that powerfull feeling of a i7 rig

i you know what i mean


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Interested in buying my i7 stuff?I am thinking about going back to amd quad with dual GPUs but i may stick with the i7



I need an i7 920 CPU. If you want to ship just the CPU to me, i'll be willing to take it. (even though i has no monies as of now.)


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

After a month and a half of not being home with the computer still on..









Yes, that's a SHEET OF DUST


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

dude, you have  DUST FILTER


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

shadow where the hell have you been


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im working on cutting these pcie cables down and sleeving my psu...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33046&stc=1&d=1265749399




Hey Fit, what case is that? It kind of reminds me of my old server case that I use to have all pimped out but your mobo is right side up so it couldn't be that one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shadow where the hell have you been



+1

Been wondering where he went.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

Shit happens.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> Shit happens.



you got locked up didn't you


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, no, a bunch of bad stuff happened and stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> Haha, no, a bunch of bad stuff happened and stuff.



So you got locked up and a big black guy raped you? Just fucking around


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i guess you can call that shit happends ^^


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

@shadow. Since you have been gone my rig has had alot of changes drop down the specs  


















<--------


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2010)

i has hate on you POS


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @shadow. Since you have been gone my rig has had alot of changes drop down the specs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9/10 Needs some more graphic power.. And a new monitor, but I know that ain't happening


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2010)

HighEndToys said:


> Hey Fit, what case is that? It kind of reminds me of my old server case that I use to have all pimped out but your mobo is right side up so it couldn't be that one.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> 9/10 Needs some more graphic power.. And a new monitor, but I know that ain't happening



I know I know. But for the prices i got this stuff its not bad at all. I plan on grabbing 2 5770's. Also while you where gone i had a AII X2 240@3.6ghz and 2 8800GT's SLI'ed but sold them off and bought the i7 and 4850


(FIH) The Don said:


> i has hate on you POS



 sorry


----------



## Chris_Ramseyer (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah, the last time I had a Mountain Mods case I sent it to CES for a company to use with dual, dual core Opterons that cost like 2500 each. The video card was like an XFX 7900 GTX just a week or so after it arrived and a boat load of memory. It was basically a 12K computer system. When they shipped it back they didn't insure it, UPS tossed it around and maybe even ran over it (there were tire marks on one side). The box was dropped so hard that the PSU, with the screws still in it,  ripped through the case. One of the heatsinks came off and shattered the video card, most of the mobo and wrecked all of the ram.

The company that I sent it to was like, oh well...sorry about that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

you better be 

but hey, a used full  x58 setup for around 1000$  is not bad in denmark, 

the last x58 build i had cost me around 2000$ from new


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you better be
> 
> but hey, a used full  x58 setup for around 1000$  is not bad in denmark,
> 
> the last x58 build i had cost me around 2000$ from new



and $420 for a full X58 setup isn't bad in the US


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

smartass


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

shadow whatever it was that happened to you, hope you are ok now bro


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you better be
> 
> but hey, a used full  x58 setup for around 1000$  is not bad in denmark,
> 
> the last x58 build i had cost me around 2000$ from new



Never thought the day would come that I'd say such a thing... but have you thought of buying it from UK websites?

£500 ~ 800$ more or less should get you the x58, cpu and RAM brand new.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> shadow whatever it was that happened to you, hope you are ok now bro



lol i was thinking u were talking to me then I realized that is my gaming name.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

KieX said:


> Never thought the day would come that I'd say such a thing... but have you thought of buying it from UK websites?
> 
> £500 ~ 800$ more or less should get you the x58, cpu and RAM brand new.



i know, but do you know any good ones besides overclockers that ship to europe?


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know, but do you know any good ones besides overclockers that ship to europe?



Ah yes, the perennial problem. I haven't looked into it, yet, though I should since I'm moving to Spain in future. There is a list here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111805 of sites, sorry to make you browse round, but there should be some that fit the bill.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> lol i was thinking u were talking to me then I realized that is my gaming name.


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

@(FIH) The Don

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Terms.htm

That's one so far that does EU deliveries.

EDIT: Man, never knew it was so difficult to find stuff for EU delivery :S Maybe I should buy EVERYTHING I could possibly need/want before I leave the UK


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah you might wanna do that bro, now you see how shitty it all is haha

i can get a good x58 board for 130$ ca

an i7 920 for 200$, yes they are THAT expensive in denmark, everything is

3-6gb 1600mhz mem for 100+$

a good 600+w powersupply for 100$

thats what i aim for atm,

and all of it is used


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah you might wanna do that bro, now you see how shitty it all is haha
> 
> i can get a good x58 board for 130$ ca
> 
> ...


You maybe aiming too low on the cost on the board. I paid $140USD for my Asus Rampage II Gene


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

that because i just looked at uk pages, i ment 180$ app


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, just found another solution to EU cost problems: http://www.easyjet.com/

£60 return. Could work out cheaper to travel to UK for the day, buy from the store, and go back 

Although train fares inside the UK will mean that you'll end up paying the same to get accross london as to fly to this country. And train delays mean you'll loose your flight and be stuck here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

lol  

but what you you guys would be the best setup, for lets say 750£?

i found this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

that looks good but i would try to get the 700w PSU just for alittle more headroom


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah your probably right,


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

Smexyness


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking nice there Cory


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea im still setting her up but the more i play with her the better my pics are coming along.

After i get off work tonight and the sleep ill be cleaning my pc up, doing more cable management and then taking more pics. I wish i had a better macro lens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Yea im still setting her up but the more i play with her the better my pics are coming along.
> 
> After i get off work tonight and the sleep ill be cleaning my pc up, doing more cable management and then taking more pics. I wish i had a better macro lens.



Sorry if I missed the details but what camera you using?  shots are nice already, can only get better once you learn to tweak the shots


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 10, 2010)

My new ATCS 840. w00t.

This case is HUGE, here's a shot with a CM 690 and a Raidmax Apex for size comparison:





And here's how it dwarfs my HD4870X2:


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> My new ATCS 840. w00t.
> 
> This case is HUGE, here's a shot with a CM 690 and a Raidmax Apex for size comparison:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1677.jpg
> ...



WOW, that case is huge! with plenty of room for a nice WC setup. I like it a lot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Talk about airflow!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL yea that is a HUGE case! i need a bigger case for my water loop. im currently in the market for a HAF 932


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL yea that is a HUGE case! i need a bigger case for my water loop. im currently in the market for a HAF 932



I put together a WC system inside a 932, great case to work with.  Triple rad fits great up top.  The pump can be mounted in tons of places and so can the res.  Roomy with good airflow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

the 932 is a great case, but it has no airfilters, so thats something you have to buy yourself


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry if I missed the details but what camera you using?  shots are nice already, can only get better once you learn to tweak the shots



Nikon D3000.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> After a month and a half of not being home with the computer still on..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/IMG_1532.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/IMG_1533.jpg
> Yes, that's a SHEET OF DUST




Yeah Shadow, you've been MIA for a while, I thought WoW sucked you into a unknown dimension or something! Things have changed a ton for a lot of TPU users, hell, look at my i5 build link. Anyway, its good to see you posting again!!!! Welcome back to TPU man!


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2010)

If that's the only dust you get into the computer after more than a month you should be glad.


----------



## theorw (Feb 10, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> My new ATCS 840. w00t.
> 
> This case is HUGE, here's a shot with a CM 690 and a Raidmax Apex for size comparison:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1677.jpg
> ...



WOW its bigger than my HAF!!!
Great all but i am wondering,whats the use of PUSH PULL on the HDDs????????


----------



## musek (Feb 10, 2010)

theorw said:


> WOW its bigger than my HAF!!!
> Great all but i am wondering,whats the use of PUSH PULL on the HDDs????????



A lot of air is blocked by the hdd cage itself, so push-pull can help to obtain a reasonable cool air intake.

Plus the obvious hard drives cooling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Got my new 6GB (3x2gb) Tri channel ram today from intel inside. and they work PERFECT!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

gratz dude 

and nice speed on that 920 man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea im loving the I7 way better than the Phenom II 965

Im so glad i changed over


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

I love water cooling

temps @ 3ghz






Load temps by intel burn in on max : ]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

do you have your rad i n the snow or what


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

wow what type of loop do you have ?

my loop idles @ 38 deg now and loads @ about 63 deg


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've this sort of loop





With a tripple rad by magicool ( blue thin one)

And its not in the snow XD just next to me.



Old picture mind you fiddled with bits in the rig XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

the how the FUCK can it be that low in idle haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

tri rad? nice! is that distilled water or feser?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the how the FUCK can it be that low in idle haha




It's probably that damn cold in this room 

And no its not feser, I wouldn't put that stuff in my loop, its just distilled water but with UV pipes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 10, 2010)

i can only get temps like that with my door wide open and all windows open too and place the rig in the door


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

i need a better RAD once i get a HAF 932.

I might PM Erocker and offer him a deal on his tri rad if the other guy hasnt already took his deal


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Its all about bigger rads 

Oh by the way, getting 31idle and 45 under load on my 4850 @ 750/1005

That's with a trad2 with no fans attached, just case airflow XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have to order some new hoses. mine are stiff and get pinched if i move something. there crappy ace hardware shit. want to get some flexable lines


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

good job clocking brandon.  It just feels very good to hit upwards of 4GHz without effort   you do have to love that about Intels, specially i7's.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

Panther is running a dual core Xeon. Thats why its so cool.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea chicken patty! it clocks very well. i can hit 4.4 ghz on 1.35V but dont like it that high due to heat and more voltage stress on the CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea chicken patty! it clocks very well. i can hit 4.4 ghz on 1.35V but dont like it that high due to heat and more voltage stress on the CPU.



I ran mine daily at first at 4.3 Ghz 1.28v I believe, then 4.1 GHz 1.200v.  But finally dropped it to 4 GHz @ 1.19v or something like that.  I had a really good CPU though.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

1.9v huh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> 1.9v huh



wooops!  1.19v


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

Currently sitting looking like this D: at another rig I'm building.

All its missing is a PSU lol

Thinking of running the thing as a low noise rig, maybe even having cpu completely passive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

i might try 1.19v to see if its stable @ 4ghz and if so i will goto that!.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i might try 1.19v to see if its stable @ 4ghz and if so i will goto that!.



I don't recall exactly but it was around that voltage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

If its stable then i will be REAL happy!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

How low should an i5 be able to run 4ghz do yal suppose? I have mine at 1.4v for security.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmmm dont know pp. what are the highest rated voltages for that CPU?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

all i've heard is that they are much easier to get up to 4ghz than the x58/920


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea i was surprised @ the ease it took to get there. my AMD never even touched 4ghz without crashing in a stability test @ 1.55v and it ran 3.9ghz @ 1.45V so im happy to have a CPU that will reach 4ghz @ 1.25v


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm dont know pp. what are the highest rated voltages for that CPU?



Highest safe voltages? 1.45v i believe is highest safe.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

hmmm i wouldnt run it @ 1.4v for long. why damage it in the long run?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

just try to lower the volt a little bit, then run some tests, if its stable then you lower it again and so on


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm i wouldnt run it @ 1.4v for long. why damage it in the long run?



1.45v is max safe volts so 1.4v 24/7 wont ruin my cpu. Besides even if it was slightly damaging it by the time it even started to show signs i would already have a new cpu years down the road.

I ran my X2 4200+ at 1.58v 24/7 and its still chugging about 5 years later.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice PP! those AMDs can take some volts!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice PP! those AMDs can take some volts!



+1 on that, my 965c2 could take up to 1.6 without being harmed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

YES i just bought a AMD edition HAF 932 from jellyroll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The only thing i have to do now is find someone that would like to trade the regular HAF 932 side panel for the AMD one 

This is the side panel it comes with


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 11, 2010)

the front also has an AMD logo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The only thing i have to do now is find someone that would like to trade the regular HAF 932 side panel for the AMD one



i was about to ask the same thing 

and your mb will be VERY small inside that case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> the front also has an AMD logo



Yea i can take the out too or maybe order a small Intel logo and spray paint it black


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

I was looking at this. all i have to do is paint the small box were the logo is then get a Intel I7 sticker or somthing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

get a small piece of aluminim and then get an i7 logo laser cuttet in it, that would be awesome, and then get it anoded or whatever its called


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hellz ya don! im SO excited! only thing i hope is that my single rad will fit in the back 120mm port. you think i will have issues? I wont be using it long cause i might sale it and go with a triple rad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

i think its possible


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

So i should put a 120mm fan between the back of the case and the single rad right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

i think it will work either way, i guess you just have to try both ways maybe?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

yea! that will do me over til i get a tri rad


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

or you could mount it in the top if there should be any problemds with the back end


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

but i have a dual rad too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah i forgot 

but i still think it will work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

This mess will be cleaned up once i get the new case and they NZXT M59 will be for my HTPC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

i have faith in you bro 

it will all be very good in the end i think


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

One question. i currently have my loop running like this. 

Res/Pump/Dual Rad/Block/Single Rad/Res

Is that a good setup or should it go...

Res/Pump/Single Rad/Dual Rad/Block/Res


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

i think what you have now is best, then te cpu gets most cool water from the big rad


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think what you have now is best, then te cpu gets most cool water from the big rad



Ok sounds good. well im off to bed or to play condition zero, i havnt made up my mind yet LOL

Talk to you guys tomorrow! Thanks again jellyroll!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

haha sleep tight man!

talk to you later


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

I cant decide! Speakers or 5770s


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I cant decide! Speakers or 5770s



5770s


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

Im just trying to decide whether the performance difference is worth it between my 8800s because i get real good performance with them.

Is Masseffect 2 DX10.1?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2010)

well apparently 10.1 is making an impact now due to NVs 240 series being DX 10.1? Which makes me wonder if the 250Series is DX 10.1?


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

The 240s came out after the 250s. If Masseffect has 10.1 support ill just ditch the 8800s and go 5770s.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Im just trying to decide whether the performance difference is worth it between my 8800s because i get real good performance with them.
> 
> Is Masseffect 2 DX10.1?





PP Mguire said:


> Im just trying to decide whether the performance difference is worth it between my 8800s because i get real good performance with them.
> 
> Is Masseffect 2 DX10.1?




Well I'd say a single 5770 was about 50% more powerful then a 8800gts, so could well be you'll get a lot more performance.

What sort of games you play most often and are they maxed out and playable?

If they are now then maybe no need to upgrade just yet.


I say get a single 5850 to replace those two 8800gts's should be a bit cheaper then two 5770s and similar performance due to single card vs crossfire not being 100% efficient.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i was planning on buying a single 5770 now, selling 8800, buying second 5770 later, selling second 8800 to make up for the cost.

I play mostly anything but right now its gonna be Masseffect 2, possibly Bioshock2, Dirt2 ill be getting, and Assassins Creed 2 when its released for PC. Mainly anything DX11 i can get ahold of besides avp ill prolly be playing.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Im just trying to decide whether the performance difference is worth it between my 8800s because i get real good performance with them.
> 
> Is Masseffect 2 DX10.1?



Unreal Engine 3 is DX9


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally! Getting my hands on a Lian-Li PCA05N Black on Saturday! Been looking for this case for a while now...


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Unreal Engine 3 is DX9



http://www.unrealtechnology.com/technology.php

DirectX 10


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> http://www.unrealtechnology.com/technology.php
> 
> DirectX 10



Wow, since when? Maybe i got confused? Is UT3 DX10?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Wow, since when? Maybe i got confused? Is UT3 DX10?



As far as I know UT3 itself is DX10 too... Might have to look it up though.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 11, 2010)

You are both right:




> The latest release is the Unreal Engine 3, which is designed around Microsoft's DirectX 9 technology for 32/64-bit Windows XP/Windows Vista/Windows 7  and Xbox 360 platforms, DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 for 32/64-bit Windows Vista/Windows 7, and OpenGL for 32/64-bit Linux, Mac OS X and PlayStation 3.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreal_Engine


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 11, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> You are both right:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreal_Engine



Makes sense that it's based on DX9 for XP... Xp has no official DX10 functionality.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 11, 2010)

Whoa whoa, it says DX11?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Well i was planning on buying a single 5770 now, selling 8800, buying second 5770 later, selling second 8800 to make up for the cost.
> 
> I play mostly anything but right now its gonna be Masseffect 2, possibly Bioshock2, Dirt2 ill be getting, and Assassins Creed 2 when its released for PC. Mainly anything DX11 i can get ahold of besides avp ill prolly be playing.



Do it Cory, you won't be disappointed. I'm pretty much in love with the 5770 and I do plan to get a second and water cool it along with my currently h20'ed 5770. It's a great little card. It's just too bad they cost $150-$170


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Do it Cory, you won't be disappointed. I'm pretty much in love with the 5770 and I do plan to get a second and water cool it along with my currently h20'ed 5770. It's a great little card. It's just too bad they cost $150-$170



They are fairly new and future proof.  I don't think they are priced bad at all.  But in a bit they will drop in price, you know how that is.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Unreal Engine 3 is DX9



yup because the hardware in the PS3/XB360 are just DX9.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Well i was planning on buying a single 5770 now, selling 8800, buying second 5770 later, selling second 8800 to make up for the cost.
> 
> I play mostly anything but right now its gonna be Masseffect 2, possibly Bioshock2, Dirt2 ill be getting, and Assassins Creed 2 when its released for PC. Mainly anything DX11 i can get ahold of besides avp ill prolly be playing.



wait and see how the 5830 performs,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

got my tracking number for my HAF 932! now it all about counting down the days....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

i hate counting days,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

can't wait brandon   That's one heck of a nice case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

now he just need a new sidepanel + i7 logo in the front


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

Me too  well its comming from kansas so from there to georgia shouldnt be that long 

CP - me too!!! hell even if i cant find someone that will trade side panels with me, ill rock the AMD stuff ya know! as long as i have a good case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me too  well its comming from kansas so from there to georgia shouldnt be that long
> 
> CP - me too!!! hell even if i cant find someone that will trade side panels with me, ill rock the AMD stuff ya know! as long as i have a good case



That can be fixed later, having the case is the important part bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That can be fixed later, having the case is the important part bro



+1 on that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

YEP! This looks HAWT!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

it sure does bro, as long as i dont think about your hardware inside, then it goes all wrong in my head haha

will you be searching for a atx board nstead of the GENE ? or will you be keeping it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> YEP! This looks HAWT!
> 
> http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cooler-master-HAF-932-amd-edition_1.jpg



That'll so go hand in hand with my setup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

except your board is all bluish and the case is reddish


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

No don i will be a GENE for life! (Unless i HAVE to upgrade due to newer hardware).

I love this board and it overclocks this CPU like its going out of style


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> except your board is all bluish and the case is reddish



Same thing with my current build.  But I planned it out ok.  Board and RAM blue card and case red/black


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

haha okay man

its just that the small board will look soooo tiny inside that humongus case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Same thing with my current build.  But I planned it out ok.  Board and RAM blue card and case red/black



yeah your right 

but wth, there is no red amd boards so i guess it would be okay


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

It will be a eye sore eh?

Im gonna go by and buy a can of automotive flat black paint and find my two rolls of painters tape so i can get ready to paint


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

naw i think it will be okay anyway man, 

but yeah some black paint wil def look superb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah your right
> 
> but wth, there is no red amd boards so i guess it would be okay



The CH III is the closest one I can think of.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

oh yeah thats true, i thought about red pcb


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

spray paint your board! LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2010)

Tim did that (p_o_s_)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

did it work?
I was thinking if you got some non conductive paint and didnt paint the heatsinks due to heat then it might work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just bought two 12inch cathodes for 4$ shipped


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

those old white sapphire board did have some sexynees imo






great deal on the cathodes man, what color?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

Blue cathodes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

nice man! but be carefull with mixing to many colors, it looks weird imo, but blue and red can be nice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

hope it lasts longer than my old 4 inch cathode


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah that died a sudden death right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea a smell i didnt want to smell comming from a new I7 build


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> did it work?
> I was thinking if you got some non conductive paint and didnt paint the heatsinks due to heat then it might work



yes it worked and is still working...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

lol yeah i remember that

but hey, it was only a cathode man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea i glad! this time i will put the boxes near a fan


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

as for the subject of painted board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

what model of board is that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

thats a gigabyte board i can say


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

looks like a AM2/AM2+ maybe but def AM2. not many mosfets so im guessing a low wattage CPU support


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the cathode kit i bought for 4$

http://detonator.dynamitedata.com/cgi-bin/redirect.pl?user=u00000687&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xoxide.com%2Fbluecathode.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe its this one? 

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2611


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe its this one?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2611
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/motherboard_productimage_ga-m52s-s3p_2.0_big.jpg



Yes thats the board but his is not a REV 2.0 its a 1.0

check the pictures of both board and his and look @ SB heatsinks 

BUT never the less it is a AM3 compatible board


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> as for the subject of painted board
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5030824-1.jpg



Wait... you can paint mobos? *pulls out spray paint*


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Wait... you can paint mobos? *pulls out spray paint*



It's fun to watch


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

look what i just picked up in the mailbox, got it for free from a guy who couldnt start it

it just needed a hard reset


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> looks like a AM2/AM2+ maybe but def AM2. not many mosfets so im guessing a low wattage CPU support





brandonwh64 said:


> what model of board is that?





(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a gigabyte board i can say



Its a Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3 
Has support for 125w CPUs but no 140w Its a AM2 Nforce 430


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

i was SO close, en YET so far


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i was SO close, en YET so far



psychological 4ghz barrier makes you mad too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

Always


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Wait... you can paint mobos? *pulls out spray paint*


the paint i used




You can paint mobos 




RAM 




HDDs




and even Video cards


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Always


how many linx runs did you passed?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

just 5 atm, but it is stable through 3dmarks 06 and vantage


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



Something is still messed up with it, everythiing is in gibberish


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just 5 atm, but it is stable through 3dmarks 06 and vantage



youre testing in x86 or in x64?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

thats danish dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

don't feel bad i can't get 4ghz on my i7 stable......without ~1.3v


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

lol,not the worst c1 your grabbed there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

64bit 

no reason for 32 anymore


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 64bit
> 
> no reason for 32 anymore



that makes aquiring 4ghz even more difficult, but me 2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

i dont know about that, havent used 32bit os in about 3 years now


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those old white sapphire board did have some sexynees imo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100211/board.jpg
> 
> great deal on the cathodes man, what color?



That board looks way too sexy. Any idea on the exact model ? I found one similar but with black PCI-E slots, not red...

This calls for an ebay purchase and a modded white case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

i think its called sapphire Pure something, can see if i can find it

that is actually VERy hard to find, checked out sapphire homepage and there is nothing like it, 

maybe its a special edition ?

bummer, it seems to be a AMD/ATI reference board http://techreport.com/articles.x/10023


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

I know this isnt PC related but this is my house ATM

Georgia doesnt get much snow so this is real good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

we have like 1.5 ft snow here in denmark


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea i bet! when i was stationed up in NY we got like 5-10ft every winter sometimes even more


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

yup, i hear washington is hit pretty hard with snow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea the southern east states are getting hit pretty hard.

I like the snow. i tell my wife all the time that i miss living in NY due to the snow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah snow is good to look at, but everything is so dang cold and you get stuck very easy

no offense, but how old are you? since you got wife and all that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

im 25yrs old


----------



## l3ulldozer (Feb 12, 2010)

*Rig*

I just upgraded my 8 year old case to a NZXT tempest evo.  Lol 2" of snow in Georgia and u all go crazy, we have 3 feet and i'm trying to get out  to shred the pow.  Two different worlds almost, but at least u don't have to shovel.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

l3ulldozer said:


> I just upgraded my 8 year old case to a NZXT tempest evo.  Lol 2" of snow in Georgia and u all go crazy, we have 3 feet and i'm trying to get out  to shred the pow.  Two different worlds almost, but at least u don't have to shovel.



LOL yea people around here freak out if they see a flake or two.

*edit*

Looks good bulldozer!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

wow peet that is a Beautiful setup you have! its so clean and neat!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

Its all the case Brandon, I did very little to make it look like this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great Peet..



 Worst part is how the cabling is..  the modular for the PCI-e cables are cleaner looking then the ones that are wired to the psu itself


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah I gotta find another GPU cable and I will remove the PSU mounted ones and replace em with the thin ones.


----------



## l3ulldozer (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah wow...thanks for making my 5 minute cable management look inadequate.  And I don't think zip ties are gonna cut it.  Sexy and clean though..I like it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL bulldozer atleast it doesnt look like mine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im 25yrs old



haha i thought you where older man
i'm "only" 23 myself 



l3ulldozer said:


> I just upgraded my 8 year old case to a NZXT tempest evo.  Lol 2" of snow in Georgia and u all go crazy, we have 3 feet and i'm trying to get out  to shred the pow.  Two different worlds almost, but at least u don't have to shovel.



its a great case man  would have bought that if i didnt buy the cm690II



sneekypeet said:


> Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/DSC01787.jpg



looking smexy sneeky



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL bulldozer atleast it doesnt look like mine
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/dualrad2.jpg



yeah well it wont be long before that mess is gone man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL don yea im only 25 yrs old and i feel old. ive been through 2 wars and im already married so it seems like im 40


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL don yea im only 25 yrs old and i feel old. ive been through 2 wars and im already married so it seems like im 40



yeah, its not always about the number on the birth certificate 
its more about what you've experienced 

and you have my respect


----------



## l3ulldozer (Feb 12, 2010)

lol, and I thought i had it bad when the cables were all twisted in a knot.  Thx for the that I wouldn't be able to stand all those tubes and wires everywhere.   At least if you have a fire your computer might put it out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

i would like to go play in the snow but its too cold


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i would like to go play in the snow but its too cold



Man.. I would have a dryer duct running to my PC pronto!!! lol OC TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_Zp70eC670


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

l3ulldozer said:


> lol, and I thought i had it bad when the cables were all twisted in a knot.  Thx for the that I wouldn't be able to stand all those tubes and wires everywhere.   At least if you have a fire your computer might put it out.



one word : zipties


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL johnny

my desktop is right infront of a window but we put plastic around them to block the drafts of the winter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL bulldozer atleast it doesnt look like mine
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/dualrad2.jpg



or like mine 





i still haven't done anything else to mine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL johnny
> 
> my desktop is right infront of a window but we put plastic around them to block the drafts of the winter



:shadedshu Utilize mother nature brandon!!! I so would be doing this right now if my wife wasn't pregnant!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 12, 2010)

Took that with my iphone for just a test makeing sure it works, My PC ATM


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/DSC01787.jpg



OMG, Noctua sponsored your build? I would choose the yateloons 140mm and 100+CFM wiht a nice controller, it would cost loads less


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

Price wasnt an issue, and prefer silence over a black fan Oh and there is another 140mm you cant see up top too


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

sneeky, dont mind if a huge guy comes to your house and takes that fine rig and i post it here a couple of days later


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

seems like a long way to go Don. Seems with all the loot involved to get here you could just buy it couldnt ya?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sneeky, dont mind if a huge guy comes to your house and takes that fine rig and i post it here a couple of days later



Dude, I don't think I'd like to see the house after someone tried to do that... I know what sneeky got's in, near, the computer..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> seems like a long way to go Don. Seems with all the loot involved to get here you could just buy it couldnt ya?



crap, you're right  



Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I don't think I'd like to see the house after someone tried to do that... I know what sneeky got's in, near, the computer..



lol sounds like a thing that makes a loud noise


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

hey Im gentle, I'll go for the 9iron by the door first


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

i'll bring the golf balls


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Dude, I don't think I'd like to see the house after someone tried to do that... I know what sneeky got's in, near, the computer..



he has a Guard cat?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn sneeky.. I'd go the the tofu that's behind my couch first if we want to be.. "nicer".. 

One thing I've learned from Special ops guys.. Gun in every room, easy to get to. Or know where the "weapons" are.


POS.. I don't  think he has the guard cat... Just one hell of a right hook.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

you amercans are nuts with your guns


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you amercans are nuts with your guns



Uncle on my moms side was a guard at a state pen... So when we turned 10 he did two things.. to every kid in the family.. he'd handcuff you to learn how to get out of it. Then took us on his farm and gave us 5 guns to shoot.. So.. Damn us americans.. lol


ok.. now for computer stuff...


Got a Evbot coming from Fits. Lets see how I can mod it to the case!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

I think i am going to pull some stuff together and do another BOX mod but in a USPS medium flat rate box   should prove to be more work then other boxes i have done


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/DSC01787.jpg



Mr. Peet,

How expensive were those 140mm fans?  Are they noticable improvements over the stock ones?  Lastly are there any fans across the top? In or out?

Also, you need to update your system specs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Uncle on my moms side was a guard at a state pen... So when we turned 10 he did two things.. to every kid in the family.. he'd handcuff you to learn how to get out of it. Then took us on his farm and gave us 5 guns to shoot.. So.. Damn us americans.. lol




sounds fun though


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Mr. Peet,
> 
> How expensive were those 140mm fans?  Are they noticable improvements over the stock ones?  Lastly are there any fans across the top? In or out?
> 
> Also, you need to update your system specs



they were pretty cheap

yes

yes one blowing in.

Going to change it now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just finished setting up new fan controller, can finally control ALL my fans, and got plenty more connections to go : ]

Seems I can connect 3 120mms to each node 

My system is still louder then the 1 silenx 120mm I have though lol

( all fans in my system are set to 5 volt! plugged in other fan by itself via molex) 

Seems most nose is coming frmo the thermaltake fans on the side panel : / cheap POS

Idle temps on cpu have gone up a few degrees and gpu idle temps have gone up by 15c XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds fun though




It's was fun. got to know a lot more from all that. 





pantherx12 said:


> Just finished setting up new fan controller, can finally control ALL my fans, and got plenty more connections to go : ]
> 
> Seems I can connect 3 120mms to each node
> 
> ...



sounds good man. I need to think about a fan controllers again..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't have any kind of fan controller. 3 of my fans are 3pin so i use the mobo to slow them down(the mobo has a great built in fan controller) and the other fans i have on full power but turned on low(they are Antec TRI cool)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Just finished setting up new fan controller, can finally control ALL my fans, and got plenty more connections to go : ]
> 
> Seems I can connect 3 120mms to each node
> 
> ...



man,the TT ones are SO loud, i really hate them 
i broke the Fan blades on 2 luckily, so i cant use them anymore


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> man,the TT ones are SO loud, i really hate them
> i broke the Fan blades on 2 luckily, so i cant use them anymore



When it comes to the 80mm Tt fans i disagree. Mine are near silent but i had 1 120mm fan from Tt and i hated it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> When it comes to the 80mm Tt fans i disagree. Mine are near silent but i had 1 120mm fan from Tt and i hated it.



believe me, they arent worth it ;-)
a good unhearable AC fan would be on par with it
i never tested the 80s tho!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> believe me, they arent worth it ;-)
> a good unhearable AC fan would be on par with it
> i never tested the 80s tho!



I love my Tt fans I wouldn't trade them for anything. They are really nice fans but move little air.i have found them good for cooling the ram when doing high voltage runs or as a fan in a PSU that has 2 fans (like the Antec Smart power) they make a good replacement for the one that isn't on till it gets hot(but wire it into the 12v line so it runs all the time0

here are the ones that i use 
http://www.xoxide.com/thunderblade2.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Thunderblade's... Oh, I remember those fans.. had a few in my first build. great fans.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

i had 4 blue led Tt 80mm fans, they had the best glow, best finish, and moved some air while they were at it.
(they looked alot like the thunderblades above, but only had a molex coming from the fan for strait 12v)


But i moved on to 120's and thought they were turbines compared to 80mm fans. What a fan upgrade that was 1 1/2- 2 years ago hahaahaah


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

i only use my Thunderblade fans for ram cooling and replacing the outside fans on the Antec Smartpower PSUs. they do a great job on both of them... I remember my switch to 120mm fans i was like  at all of the airflow them put out and how big they looked


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/DSC01787.jpg



eww those are some ugly fans ruins the case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> eww those are some ugly fans ruins the case



i cant believe noctua wont change their shit and cookies color theme... i never will buy them with that look


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> eww those are some ugly fans ruins the case



Just wait till you post ur rig



Velvet Wafer said:


> i cant believe noctua wont change their shit and cookies color theme... i never will buy them with that look



When the door is on I only see the ones on the cooler, so color dont matter much, plus I like the way they stand out. No one ever asks what brand of fan I have


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 13, 2010)

You know I never liked Gigibyte's board color schemes.  The light blue PCI-E lanes look like crap imo.

Personally Evga's all black boards are pimpin.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just wait till you post ur rig
> 
> 
> 
> When the door is on I only see the ones on the cooler, so color dont matter much, plus I like the way they stand out. No one ever asks what brand of fan I have



i mostly buy fans, that are best suited for rad use, to be able to mount them there in case of emergency... i love the Enermax Magmas for that job! best looking fan without LED, i find!

EDIT: yeah i agree with both statements 100%
Evga Board are Pron, regarding their Design ;-)


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> You know I never liked Gigibyte's board color schemes.  The light blue PCI-E lanes look like crap imo.
> 
> Personally Evga's all black boards are pimpin.



But it matches my PSU


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, the whole set up has to match.. That's why.. and I'll say it again.. I hate the look of the new 5870's... getting red on the side.. I don't want a red style case, or a classy board!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

What really kills the scheme of his(Sneekys) rig is the mattblack going against the shinny clear coat surfaces of the video cards, If the video cards were matt black gtx 295 dual slots, with stickers pulled off, and you just turned a light on in your room, and didnt use the flash on the camera, then go ahead and take a picture, the motherboard wouldnt look gay blue, the cards would darken the feel and the soft colors of the fans will make it nice and warm .



Also getting your hand in there and try squeezing the sleeving up farther on the video card 6-8pins and motherboard 24pin so you can down the wire show. Id just buy 80-100 dollars in pre sleved adapters that are black and such and have some fun makeing your e-peen bigger in net pics.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

24-pin adapter and an extra GPU cable will redo things a bit. I dont care for the PSU mounted GPU power cables.

With the lighting, I cant get enough near the case to make a worthy image, so I am stuck using the flash, abd yes it does bring the "green" out in that PCB color with the flash.


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just wait till you post ur rig



Danger Den Torture Rack not relly a case lmao but just cleaned the rad got out early from work today


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> Danger Den Torture Rack not relly a case lmao but just cleaned the rad got out early from work today



I am so gonna make fun of the "clear-ness" of ur rack


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 24-pin adapter and an extra GPU cable will redo things a bit. I dont care for the PSU mounted GPU power cables.
> 
> With the lighting, I cant get enough near the case to make a worthy image, so I am stuck using the flash, abd yes it does bring the "green" out in that PCB color with the flash.



why dont you lower the iso so the flash wont be so bright  i think thats what its called


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> why dont you lower the iso so the flash wont be so bright  i think thats what its called



Only the ceiling light which casts shadows, and a 60W bulb in the desk lamp...they just come out grainy and dark


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats a little better pic, iphones doing the best it can.
(AND TO THINK theres a gigabyte board underneath of all those dam fans, coolers, and hardware.)

My dads getting a blackberry 9700 palm curdesy of his company which has the 3.2MP camera, and i only haz 2.2MP


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dedicated Quad-Cruncher*

OK I finally finished my Phenom 9950 build, this rig will be 100% dedicated to crunching. 

I would like to thank JrRacinFan for the motherboard, AthlonX2 for a great case, exodusprime1337 for the Phenom/monitor and my brother for the psu and 7600gt.  If it wasn't for your great deals this build would be sitting around collecting dust forever. I would also like to thank CP for creating the "Crunchers Helping Crunchers" thread which makes it possible for rigs like this to be built with the help of others. I know this cruncher is a bit flashy, but that was only because I had these old led fans laying around. She should be online and working hard  by tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> OK I finally finished my Phenom 9950 build, this rig will be 100% dedicated to crunching.
> 
> I would like to thank JrRacinFan for the motherboard, AthlonX2 for a great case, exodusprime1337 for the Phenom/monitor and my brother for the psu and 7600gt.  If it wasn't for your great deals this build would be sitting around collecting dust forever. I would also like to thank CP for creating the "Crunchers Helping Crunchers" thread which makes it possible for rigs like this to be built with the help of others. I know this cruncher is a bit flashy, but that was only because I had these old led fans laying around. She should be online and working hard  by tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Looks great man, glad to hear that people around here are willing to help a fellow cruncher out.  I'll be posting pics of my new but old cruncher next week hopefully when i receive the parts and get it going.  Till then stay tuned


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks great man, glad to hear that people around here are willing to help a fellow cruncher out.  I'll be posting pics of my new but old cruncher next week hopefully when i receive the parts and get it going.  Till then stay tuned



That's awesome CP! I can't wait to see that bad boy, I shall stay tuned.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's awesome CP! I can't wait to see that bad boy, I shall stay tuned.



Yeah man, seller is shipping out Monday I hope so add a few days to that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you amercans are nuts with your guns



LOL don! This is what i have locked and loaded near my bed. sometimes i just wish someone would try to break in and i would deal with them jihad style 

Nice 3dcombat! that is looking great!!

Speaking of 140mm fans, Would anyone have an extra 140mm fan they could "Donate" me with the cost of shipping?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I fail to see how you could holy war someone by yourself 

lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol panther. how can you fail to see that? i have 6 magazines full of 7.62 and a newly zeroed red dot for close quarter combat. now all i need is some idiot druggie try to do bad things in my area HAHAHA


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Everyone knows wars require atleast 4 people minimum 

You'd have to hope it was a gang of druggies.

Oh please, special request, if anyone does ever break into your home actually shout "JIHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" watch them get out your house before you even pick up your gun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

LOLOL ill say "JIHAD LALALALALALALALALALALA!!!!!!" 

hopfully on my way to get my AK47 i grab my wifes turbin towel she uses to dry her hair after the shower so i look legit


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Everyone knows wars require atleast 4 people minimum
> 
> You'd have to hope it was a gang of druggies.
> 
> Oh please, special request, if anyone does ever break into your home actually shout "JIHAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" watch them get out your house before you even pick up your gun



ROFLLLL. And please put some cameras around the premises, so you can have a vid of the poor bastard running for his life. 

Speaking of guns. I once freaked my dad the hell out. It was the middle of the night, I was back home on leave (This was back when I was in the service) and I had the habit of sleeping with my military issue M4A1 (We go on leave with our weapons here, especially if we go on leave from an outpost and the like) in the bedding box under the bed (Less chance of theft of a military issue weapon with me still alive that way). We had a break-in attempt and the alarm went off. Being military trained, first thing I did responding to an alarm was jumping out of bed, grabbing and loading my gun and then heading downstairs. Met dad next to the alarm control panel. I can still remember his frightened stare at his son walking down the stairs in boxers but with a loaded carbine. 

I am actually wondering if yelling: "THIS. IS. SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA" at the top of your lungs will scare a thief the hell away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> ROFLLLL. And please put some cameras around the premises, so you can have a vid of the poor bastard running for his life.
> 
> Speaking of guns. I once freaked my dad the hell out. It was the middle of the night, I was back home on leave (This was back when I was in the service) and I had the habit of sleeping with my military issue M4A1 (We go on leave with our weapons here, especially if we go on leave from an outpost and the like) in the bedding box under the bed (Less chance of theft of a military issue weapon with me still alive that way). We had a break-in attempt and the alarm went off. Being military trained, first thing I did responding to an alarm was jumping out of bed, grabbing and loading my gun and then heading downstairs. Met dad next to the alarm control panel. I can still remember his frightened stare at his son walking down the stairs in boxers but with a loaded carbine.
> 
> I am actually wondering if yelling: "THIS. IS. SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA" at the top of your lungs will scare a thief the hell away.



LOL i scared my wife one night like that. she was out with her friend shopping and i was laying in bed watching TV and she called me like 5 minutes before and told me she was going to get something to eat before she came home but the whole plan was to surprise me with a romantic dinner, so as she was walking up on the porch thinking she was gonna surprise me, i herd the noises outside so when she quetly opened the door she was met with the AK in her face and she screamed so loud and cussed me up and down the hallway. LOL that was a funny night but a bad next day cause she bearly talked to me.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's Rig 3:





And a bit closer up:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

nice is that a Extreme 6800? does it clock well?

I have a retro build going on right now and i have a MSI G33 board with 4gb of DDR800 and a Nvidia 9600GT but the CPU is just a Pentium D 830. I was thinking later on i will make this build more powerful with a highend dual core or a quad core like a Q6600 or a Q9550 or E6600 or E8400


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tis a 1900xt : ]


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice is that a Extreme 6800? does it clock well?
> 
> I have a retro build going on right now and i have a MSI G33 board with 4gb of DDR800 and a Nvidia 9600GT but the CPU is just a Pentium D 830. I was thinking later on i will make this build more powerful with a highend dual core or a quad core like a Q6600 or a Q9550 or E6600 or E8400



It is a decent clocker. I haven't tried for higher clocks yet, but the 3.67Ghz at 1.44v on it right now was pretty effortless.

And yep, that's a X1900XT


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea i had a E6600 that was a good clocker. It would hit 3.3ghz on stock voltage. i might go for another one


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm disappointed:






The thermal paste is shipping soon but the CPU still hasn't. I'm real eager to get this i7 build finished.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

were did you order from?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> were did you order from?



Amazon.com


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

amazon? it was probly from a subvender. which subvender?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> amazon? it was probly from a subvender. which subvender?



Ya, you're right.

The thermal paste is coming from Tyler Industries LLC, while the CPU is coming from Amazon themselves.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

hmm yea amazon mainly is a vender that contracts subvenders to have a LARGE variety of products. the only downfall of this is that you have to look at the reviews of the subcompanys and when you order more than 1 thing then the shipping times are off


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2010)

how much did you pay for that 920?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm yea amazon mainly is a vender that contracts subvenders to have a LARGE variety of products. the only downfall of this is that you have to look at the reviews of the subcompanys and when you order more than 1 thing then the shipping times are off



I check the vendors ratings and they seem good.(only 1% negative)

Just checked back and it says that both are shipping soon. yay


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much did you pay for that 920?



$288.

The price kept fluctuating from $289 to $288 for sometime on Amazon, so i guess i saved myself a dollar.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

Im sorry CD but binge could have go you one from microcenter for ALOT less cause from what i have herd they are back down to 199$ and he doesnt charge much to pick one up and to ship


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry CD but binge could have go you one from microcenter for ALOT less cause from what i have herd they are back down to 199$ and he doesnt charge much to pick one up and to ship



Darn, should of jumped on that.

Well, i'm just happy i can finally complete this system.(The X58 mobo and RAM have been sitting here for a while now)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

did they garantee you a S-Spec of SLBEJ (D0)?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> did they garantee you a S-Spec of SLBEJ (D0)?



Not sure.

I hope i get a D0 though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope you get a D0 too CD, C0's are no fun. 

Heres an update to i5_alive. Installed the GSkill fan, blue LED's match the ASUS LED's almost perfectly. I'm waiting for the replacement white cathodes to arrive, its so boring right now, needs the patented johnnyfiive white lights!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Purty!

Extremely odd water set up though, pump to sb then gpu then cpu D:

cpu will be flushed in warm water that way :S


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

Average CPU full load linpack temp, 62.25C. 5770 at 1000Mhz Core, 1300MHz memory, 31-33C idle, same as CPU. I'd say the loop is doing OK considering everything its cooling and a 22C ambient temp.
I don't have a proper backplate on the CPU block, just using screws and nuts lol. I think a proper backplate would give a 1-2C drop in CPU temps as well.
As far as I know (from what I've confirmed at XtremeSystems), the loop order doesn't _really_ matter. The flowrate, pump and res location is what matters.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh by the by, out of curiosity why water cooling the SB?

They don't really need cooling in my experience, hells I can run the one on mobo in system specs without a heatsink ha ha


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

Just for looks really. This was my "all out" build that didn't break bank


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Just for looks really. This was my "all out" build that didn't break bank




 Fair enough


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2010)

damn erocker! thats a hot setup! how many GPUs you have?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2010)

Two 5850's and a gts250. I'm trying to find the right combo of old drivers and older revisions of afterburner so I can overclock everything. Currently I'm not having success overclocking the 2nd 5850.


----------



## theorw (Feb 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1825.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1827.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1828.jpg



Shame on u...Those cards must be suffocating....


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I notice high end NV cards have the fan at a slant, I assume this is to allow a small breathing space between sli set ups, how do ATI cards do if you bung them in quad fire?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

@ johnny

  I'm honestly impressed   Can't wait to see it with the cathodes!

@ Erocker
Tight setup, but looks great man


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2010)

theorw said:


> Shame on u...Those cards must be suffocating....



Actually they kept quite cool, and you can see there is a fan feeding them air. The 250 is out now, I got my bench out of it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 14, 2010)

@erocker

Does the nome protect your pc from spyware?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Purty!
> 
> Extremely odd water set up though, pump to sb then gpu then cpu D:
> 
> cpu will be flushed in warm water that way :S



pretty sure as far as i can tell from reading and testing on my own that pump orientation means absolutely nothing when it comes to cooling loops.. put water from the rad to the cpu to the gpu to the nb would make a bit more sense in a logical way but whenever i've done multi item setups i always go in the order of least heat generating to most.. this way i'm not using leftover cpu heat and gpu heat to heat my nb.. just my thoughts on it though

@johnnyfive nice looking setup man, love the color choice for the water, reall clean and steller looking rig


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2010)

I tend to find hottest component first works best, but then I would have sepperate GPU/CPU loop.

So I wouldn't have something running into something else anyways XD


----------



## JTS (Feb 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Cold Storms PSU showed up yesterday, so I added it in its new home today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/DSC01787.jpg



Nice 

Did you have any clearance issues with the Trident's Heat spreaders and the NH-D14?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 14, 2010)

As it sits today


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

JTS said:


> Nice
> 
> Did you have any clearance issues with the Trident's Heat spreaders and the NH-D14?



First off Thanks

Secondly, yes they do cause a slight issue. Well not really, but yes. If you look closely the front fan is sitting about 1/2" - 3/4" higher than normal, but with the "lock over" style fan mounts, you just move em up and lock it in there Raising the front fan didn't make 1 degree of difference.

@ Sniperbob, welcome to TPU, and a nice clean rig you posted there! That isnt the easiest case to get all those goods into.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 14, 2010)

@ Sniperbob, welcome to TPU, and a nice clean rig you posted there! That isnt the easiest case to get all those goods into.[/QUOTE]

It certainly is an experience, considering this is the case i moved out of...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> this is the case i moved out of...



you can fit 2 boards in there without a hassle,damn


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

wow, all the same parts in 1/3 the space. I see not needing all the room of your old case, but man, you really went extreme in the other direction


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 14, 2010)

ya, i've built rigs in cases of all shapes and sizes.  Converted a dead KLH receiver into an HTPC case last year (it was for fun), also had a mATX setup in a SUGO sg02 about this time last year.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 14, 2010)

Does my system look good? Could i Improve it? Is it my PC ATM?YES!!!!

But you can rate or give me comments it be nice, and if someone calls it !@&# then im going to get a HD 5970 to shh you


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

I assume you get better temps with the rads fans blowing into the case and allowing the the top fan to pull out the heat?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume you get better temps with the rads fans blowing into the case and allowing the the top fan to pull out the heat?



Exactly. I do get extremely good temps with that case setup. Makes complete sense and it does work. Its a good cooler, but i might get some noctue ND-14 or something equivalent, just for fun. But i hate the light tinish color of the heat sink metal, if they nickel-plated it and i grabed two nice fans with black trims and sleeved it would look perfect!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 14, 2010)

figured with that big fan up top it would do OK the way you had it. The D14 is a very nice cooler, but I think Im gonna opt to go back to water with this 860.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 14, 2010)

I am now officially no longer a Lian Li virgin...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 14, 2010)

RM has the same exact case as you. He loves it besides the fact if you do crossfire, you gotta drill a fan hole, at top.. Gets really toasty. 

Looking good Thrackan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> As it sits today
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/panzerbox/P2131242.jpg



Looks great bro, nicely done   Welcome to TPU.


----------



## JTS (Feb 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> First off Thanks
> 
> Secondly, yes they do cause a slight issue. Well not really, but yes. If you look closely the front fan is sitting about 1/2" - 3/4" higher than normal, but with the "lock over" style fan mounts, you just move em up and lock it in there Raising the front fan didn't make 1 degree of difference.



Cool 

I have to RMA my current Ram and need some replacements in between and was worried moving the fan would affect temps.

But since it dosen't affect temps... 

Thanks mate.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 15, 2010)

*Finally, my first post to this thread*

Been meaning to post here ever since DM posted this thread. So, without further ado, I've attached some pics to share with all of you.

I basically bought the same motherboard I had already, a GA-MA-790X-UD4P, and went up to a Phenom II 955 using a Corsair H50 for cooling. I'll be using my old parts for another build once I'm satisfied that everything is running stable since this is my first encounter with any kind of water-cooling kit. Figured I'd start small for now and see how I like this before I decide to go full crazy with the water stuff. ^_^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Been meaning to post here ever since DM posted this thread. So, without further ado, I've attached some pics to share with all of you.
> 
> I basically bought the same motherboard I had already, a GA-MA-790X-UD4P, and went up to a Phenom II 955 using a Corsair H50 for cooling. I'll be using my old parts for another build once I'm satisfied that everything is running stable since this is my first encounter with any kind of water-cooling kit. Figured I'd start small for now and see how I like this before I decide to go full crazy with the water stuff. ^_^



Hey man, that's a pretty crowded case but you did a heck of a job keeping everything organized and tidy.  Good job, love the red/black you got going with the card/PSU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Been meaning to post here ever since DM posted this thread. So, without further ado, I've attached some pics to share with all of you.
> 
> I basically bought the same motherboard I had already, a GA-MA-790X-UD4P, and went up to a Phenom II 955 using a Corsair H50 for cooling. I'll be using my old parts for another build once I'm satisfied that everything is running stable since this is my first encounter with any kind of water-cooling kit. Figured I'd start small for now and see how I like this before I decide to go full crazy with the water stuff. ^_^



that is nicely done man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

*ygpm*



Thrackan said:


> I am now officially no longer a Lian Li virgin...



Im not a fan of the upside down motherboard mounting but that is a good looking case!


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I am now officially no longer a Lian Li virgin...
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33279&stc=1&d=1266181280



Where does the power cable from the wall plug connect? I see the PSU with the rear facing towards the front of the case, and I'm left a little confused where the cable connects.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2010)

After much faffing I finished my parents rig.

People remember that OEM heatpipe cooler I posted up a few pages back?

Well temps to seem to be very impressive thus far, although only in bios.

Stock everything was nice and cool stopped around 19-20 c ( just in bios screen)

So thought what the hell! went to the over-clocking options and changed cpu to 4ghz (2/6 stock I think) and restarted.

I was surprised by success at first ha ha then in Bios temperatures levelled out at 26 c.

Pretty damn good I think.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Where does the power cable from the wall plug connect? I see the PSU with the rear facing towards the front of the case, and I'm left a little confused where the cable connects.



From the front and then fed around the back. ITs been a while since I owned that case... Wish I never sold it... Awesome case.

Was going to get a PC-7 but the new ones looks horrible.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 15, 2010)

KieX said:


> Where does the power cable from the wall plug connect? I see the PSU with the rear facing towards the front of the case, and I'm left a little confused where the cable connects.



Under the rear intake fan 

Honestly, I have to say I've never seen such quality in a case before. Everything has been well thought out and it all fits like a glove.
This case clearly trumps both the Cooler Master Centurion 590 and the NZXT Rogue I've had before it.

Oh and don't worry about crossfire, I've got a mATX board in there and I'm not planning to swap hardware soon except for maybe a passive CPU cooler.


----------



## KieX (Feb 15, 2010)

Not used a Lian-Li yet, but having a Silverstone I know what you mean about the difference in quality between high-end aluminium cases and the traditional steel cases


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 15, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Been meaning to post here ever since DM posted this thread. So, without further ado, I've attached some pics to share with all of you.
> 
> I basically bought the same motherboard I had already, a GA-MA-790X-UD4P, and went up to a Phenom II 955 using a Corsair H50 for cooling. I'll be using my old parts for another build once I'm satisfied that everything is running stable since this is my first encounter with any kind of water-cooling kit. Figured I'd start small for now and see how I like this before I decide to go full crazy with the water stuff. ^_^



saw you on the overclock.net offical h50 corsair club posting your system, nice card you got there dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

here is what i am working on putting a PC in...Not sure if i want to use a PSU  that blows air out the back and sucks air out the back or want to use one with a 120mm fan on the bottom(that would be drawing air from the top of the box).. I will just grab another box and try different things out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome Tim, get it done I wanna see it in action


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

USPS shipping sucks! they loose stuff and it takes them forever to get it to ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Did they loose the case?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome Tim, get it done I wanna see it in action



I'm still working on it. I'm going to put a removable motherboard tray in it also made from a USPS flat rate box  but i'm going to double stack 2 boxes. Top one is going to have the mobo bottom one is going to have PSU. I am doing this to help control temps and keep the mess from the wires down as much as i can.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture045.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Capture048.jpg
> Does my system look good? Could i Improve it? Is it my PC ATM?YES!!!!
> 
> But you can rate or give me comments it be nice, and if someone calls it !@&# then im going to get a HD 5970 to shh you



I honestly love the way your rig looks. I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

That seems interesting Tim 

I just ordered 25 boxes from them.  Don't make me fill them up with crunchers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That seems interesting Tim
> 
> I just ordered 25 boxes from them.  Don't make me fill them up with crunchers



we need to have a challenge to see who can build the nicer box using nothing but parts we have on hand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

that should be pretty cool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did they loose the case?



No but they messed up with a 9600GT i traded for. hopfully i get it tomorrow and if not i guess we will have to file a claim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> that should be pretty cool



So you accept that challenge?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> No but they messed up with a 9600GT i traded for. hopfully i get it tomorrow and if not i guess we will have to file a claim



That sucks. I see your already a haf fanboy, judging by your sig


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> we need to have a challenge to see who can build the nicer box using nothing but parts we have on hand





Chicken Patty said:


> that should be pretty cool





p_o_s_pc said:


> So you accept that challenge?



I'm in! but I would come in last place because my extra parts are crap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> That sucks. I see your already a haf fanboy, judging by your sig



Im hoping to be once it arrives 

my NZXT M59 will goto my HTPC build


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm in! but I would come in last place because my extra parts are crap.



awsome  the parts that are in it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> No but they messed up with a 9600GT i traded for. hopfully i get it tomorrow and if not i guess we will have to file a claim


Good luck man, hope it gets resolved


p_o_s_pc said:


> So you accept that challenge?



I have nothing to put in it at the moment though . Maybe my upcoming i7???


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> awsome  the parts that are in it doesn't matter at all.



Wait...are you talking about actual boxes, like cardboard boxes?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so this is my first "real post" with pics here. Here's my ageing rig. Only slight mod is the case, sprayed it black, I am kinda proud of my job actually, never ever attempted such stuff before in more than 12+ years of rig building  Its the last piece of love its getting before I decide to fork some cash for another build. Its been 3 great years with it, and it still performs quite well for its age.  I'm kinda nostalgic to sell or retire it!  Excuse the crappy pics, its been taken on a phone!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Ok so this is my first "real post" with pics here. Here's my ageing rig. Only slight mod is the case, sprayed it black, I am kinda proud of my job actually, never ever attempted such stuff before in more than 12+ years of rig building  Its the last piece of love its getting before I decide to fork some cash for another build. Its been 3 great years with it, and it still performs quite well for its age.  I'm kinda nostalgic to sell or retire it!  Excuse the crappy pics, its been taken on a phone!
> 
> http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab110/millow_99/30012010159.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow! very clean build, your cable management is excellent! I love the flat black paint job too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Very good job assaulted, looks really nice.


T77 yeah, actually using a USPS box.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wait...are you talking about actual boxes, like cardboard boxes?



yes i am taking abot the actual boxes... I will post mine later today if i get it done.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i am taking abot the actual boxes... I will post mine later today if i get it done.



Ohhhhh, ok. So this is the "best" looking box PC contest! 

I'm sorry but I'm going to totally kick all your a$$es in this one.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 15, 2010)

can i play??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> can i play??


Yes you can 


t77snapshot said:


> Ohhhhh, ok. So this is the "best" looking box PC contest!
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm going to totally kick all your a$$es in this one.



bring it i have been working on mine for 2days now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Tim why don't you start a thread man?  Start off with yours.  I'll join when I get mine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> can i play??



start posting all your builds!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim why don't you start a thread man?  Start off with yours.  I'll join when I get mine



Yeah start a thread! Are there any rules or a time limit?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

so when will you get your HAF brandon? cant wait to see it


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 15, 2010)

My old SUGO build "Bankruptcy"





















Album here

My KLH receiver case mod
















Album here

Converted an Apple G5 Case to ATX form factor for a fellow clan member
















Sleeved a Shuttle PSU for a friend






God, i've done a bit of modding over the last year...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

here you go guys that wanted a box thread 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1766154#post1766154


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> My old SUGO build "Bankruptcy"
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/SUGO/P7290720.jpg
> 
> ...



that is VERY nice work man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so when will you get your HAF brandon? cant wait to see it



well cant check today due to it being a federal holiday here in the US and no mail moving so tomarrow i should know more


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 15, 2010)

Took a very crappy pic of my mobo







The i7 920 should be arriving in a short couple days, so i should have the system built pretty soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Took a very crappy pic of my mobo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/DSCN0126.jpg
> 
> The i7 920 should be arriving in a short couple days, so i should have the system built pretty soon.



woohoo 

I had that board with my i7 but got rid of it.  However, I bought it back so I got my same board and CPU coming back.  I think you'll like that board a lot, takes getting used to but you'll like it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

nice board there. I was looking at them but i just couldn't bring myself to get it. I think i like the looks of my R II G better tho sorry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

here is mine in my box


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2010)

what cpu did you put in it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what cpu did you put in it?



X2 4200+@3.1ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice board there. I was looking at them but i just couldn't bring myself to get it. I think i like the looks of my R II G better tho sorry



+1

The rampage II Gene is better and its even better than the rampage II its self


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice board there. I was looking at them but i just couldn't bring myself to get it. I think i like the looks of my R II G better tho sorry



Asus always makes great looking boards.(and generally great performing)

But i like the look of my EVGA X58 board, it has much more of a subtle look then most high-end boards, but performs with the best of em.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

I miss this build


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Never Look Back dude. Are you having more fun with this machine or not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Never Look Back dude. Are you having more fun with this machine or not?



Yeah, but it was a pretty sick water setup, got rid of it because I needed money at the moment.  Let it go for a steal too!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, but it was a pretty sick water setup, got rid of it because I needed money at the moment.  Let it go for a steal too!



TBH if the Watercooling setup was AM3 compatible i would of taken it all out and put the stock cooler back on and sold it that way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> TBH if the Watercooling setup was AM3 compatible i would of taken it all out and put the stock cooler back on and sold it that way.



Well I got rid of the water setup only at that time.  I still had the i7 way after I got rid of the watercooling.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm pairing that mobo with this tri-channel kit:






It's a 6GB Tri-channel kit of OCZ Platinum XTC 1333 7-7-7-24 1.65v

My i7 920 should be arriving in a short couple days.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2010)

lookin nice CD, you're like a little child before christmas about that 920

here is what i will buy next month


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin nice CD, you're like a little child before christmas about that 920
> 
> here is what i will buy next month
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/cart.jpg



Nice!  I've really been looking at their fan controllers as well!  Might have to get one too!


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin nice CD, you're like a little child before christmas about that 920
> 
> here is what i will buy next month
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100216/cart.jpg



Those NZXT sleeved cable extensions are good stuff. Where you buying these from?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> Those NZXT sleeved cable extensions are good stuff. Where you buying these from?



I got mine from NZXT Directly, I believe he is getting them from caseking.de if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool. Was interested in the website he was using to add some european e-tailers to my bookmarks. We got OcUK selling them here in UK too, but not my favorite place anymore.

My PSU's 8pin CPU cable is too short to run down the back of my case so these will look good and solve the problem. Will get the 24pin too, just to keep it all nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

my 8 pin barely reaches neither.  Now however I won't be a problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

ATTENTION!!!!!

My HAF 932 is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

Also my long lost 9600GT is out for delivery.. this could be a WIN-WIN day! now all i have to get is my CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Bout time, it's all coming together for you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

yea. i bought a CPU from fitseries and he mailed it out first class mail and the returned it saying the address was wrong so he corrected the address and remailed it. hopfully it comes in today were i can test my HTPC's motherboard, ram, and the 9600GT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

That Happens s to the best of us, hopefully it comes in today


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

yea me too! The good ole Pentium D 830 3Ghz chip!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got a pentium d 805  it does 4ghz woo!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> My HAF 932 is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

this PD 830 will be good enough for a HTPC


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> My HAF 932 is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come post some pics in the haf case club!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

I will it should be here in the next 30 min


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Countdown!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL yea usually the mail gets here between 3pm and 4pm but most of the time its about exactly 3:30 PM

SO YES! the count down has begun! Im putting fresh batteries in the camera as we speak!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

I love/hate mailman anticipation. I got my 5870 from paulie today and to my surprise it came really early.. most of the time it arrives 20 minutes before I leave for work lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea i hate waiting also! i had the mailman get there at 5PM once due to he had his truck break down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

I also got my SSD from Paul today, early


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL i feel like a kid! i went to the mail box and raised the red flag so i can peek out the window and see if the mail man has delivered yet cause if he has he will put it down


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i feel like a kid! i went to the mail box and raised the red flag so i can peek out the window and see if the mail man has delivered yet cause if he has he will put it down



Mate, I truly hope that this won't be the day when mailman comes really late! 
Damn, even I'm excited about your delivery.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

OMG dont jinks it musek


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not! I'm sitting almost with my fingers crossed man. Seriously.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

well its 3:33 and no mail................


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

If your camera is ready, make a photo of your mailman handling this huge HAF box.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

GOOD IDEA!!!! getting camera ready


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

musek said:


> If your camera is ready, make a photo of your mailman handling this huge HAF box.



Rofl! A c130 dropped it in front of my porch! Take a pic of it!


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

I know.  Don't miss it! 

EDIT: Damn I can't wait.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm shaking from the excitement     Soooo anything yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

3:49............... I GET A SECOND CHRISTMAS!!!











MSI N9600GT






AMD Edition HAF 932










Pentium D 830


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha finally.  I'm very happy for you mate! Case looks neat (though I didn't knew it's going to be an AMD version... Aren't you an i7-guy? )! Will you paint the insides?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesomeness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

OK i put the HTPC together and got it to boot but im having a temp issue. I have a factory heatsink from a celeron 775 system i worked on not to long ago and i used good thermal paste and applied it correctly but it idles @ 74 deg cel LOL so its a POS 

Now i must buy a decent one for this mATX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Those stock intel coolers just don't cut it man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

im going to take it off and post some pictures of it.

It simply blows! i was hoping to have windows installed on it tonight but i still need to paint


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i put the HTPC together and got it to boot but im having a temp issue. I have a factory heatsink from a celeron 775 system i worked on not to long ago and i used good thermal paste and applied it correctly but it idles @ 74 deg cel LOL so its a POS
> 
> Now i must buy a decent one for this mATX



Doh, you can't expect the low-end 775 celeron cooler to work with such hot CPUs as Pentium D...  
What are your options? I guess you don't want to spend too much on this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

hopfully i can get one cheap! i found one on Ebay for 8$ shipped but i might look for one cheaper


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Brandon I have a evercool transformer I can send you.  At most pay me for shipping.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

can you send me some pics of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Soon as I get home sure . It's a little beat up cosmetically but I'll even send it completely free bro.  Cools very decent


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

does it have the copper core or aluminum?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure, if you can google it in the meantime that'll be great.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

NM i googled it.

Yea just PM me with your paypal and how much you want for shipping


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> NM i googled it.
> 
> Yea just PM me with your paypal and how much you want for shipping



Ill try to get it out to ya tomorrow once I know how much, depending on the amount I'll shoot you over my PP info, if not much it's on me


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


>




Looking at that picture made me laugh a little. For a country where most cars dwarf our european ones, it's comical to have such a small mail van. I mean your HAF's box must have taken up at least a quarter if not half of the space at the back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ill try to get it out to ya tomorrow once I know how much, depending on the amount I'll shoot you over my PP info, if not much it's on me



Thanks chicken patty! i sent you a PM. let me know what you need and ill hook you up!

kiex - I looked in the back as i was getting the box out and yes it took up alot of space in the back compartment of this VAN


----------



## stock (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like there's more room in the front than the back 


Anyhoo, my rig atm


----------



## douglatins (Feb 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 3:49............... I GET A SECOND CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/mail.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/allofit.jpg
> ...



Ok so u got the case, but here is a nice review of it

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-master-haf-932-amd-edition-video-review.html


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Ok so u got the case, but here is a nice review of it
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-master-haf-932-amd-edition-video-review.html



lol I've just finished watching and wanted to post a link.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

This case looks hot and red would still go good with an I7 setup since my motherboard is got red on it due to it being a ROG chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks chicken patty! i sent you a PM. let me know what you need and ill hook you up!
> 
> kiex - I looked in the back as i was getting the box out and yes it took up alot of space in the back compartment of this VAN



Thanks bro, i'll try to get it out tomorrow, won't have insurance or anything so it's all good, it'll be cheap


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

well, since I got the right bridges, I'll post new pictures!
















I'm glad I grabbed the short cables.. to bad I gotta buy another short cable kit to get another CPU cable... lol.. 

Now, need to add that physx card!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking real good CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking real good CS




thx

Well, the Thor's Hammer didn't take up the space that this cooler does.. Glad the Gray slots are for normal use.. but, cooler hangs off due to that.. lol..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW! that is a hott PC CS!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

so did you get an increase in the score now CS?

Gratz brandon, now you got the beast in da house


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! that is a hott PC CS!





Thx, 

I had to put something up since we're waiting for your rig!




(FIH) The Don said:


> so did you get an increase in the score now CS?



Yeah, I got a increase! from 8x4 to 8x8 crossfire I saw about 2k higher score.. Now, to see how high these cards can clock!

Plus, still have to install the GTS 250.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2010)

How about another pic for the new page?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> How about another pic for the new page?



Sure...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice choice on the Super Talent.  Should be good.

Cold Storm, care to return with another shot of that Raven?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice choice on the Super Talent.  Should be good.
> 
> Cold Storm, care to return with another shot of that Raven?



Yep, can't wait till Saturday.  I'll be doing the OS install then and the RAID.   once I have it installed and going I'll put some shots of everything organized


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice choice on the Super Talent.  Should be good.
> 
> Cold Storm, care to return with another shot of that Raven?



sure, then to bed I go

























sorry for the blur, I lost part of my tripod that holds the camera in... lol.. Gotta get a new one this weekend.. lol..

stain, beverage that shouldn't of been by my feet.. lol..


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my latest build atm











see more pics here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115346&page=4


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesomeness to the MAX!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

wooot, im gonne contact antec and say we got aourselves a copy'er


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wooot, im gonne contact antec and say we got aourselves a copy'er



Yeah me and every other company


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wooot, im gonne contact antec and say we got aourselves a copy'er



Antec has competition


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is a great looking box PC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

have you switched the case brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

nope not yet. im going today and buying some black paint for the insides first then i will move everything over.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

aha, that will look nice then  GL with that bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

i gotta find a guide to show me how to take apart this case without breaking anything


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

best thing to do is to drill out the rivets, but i guess thats to big a job?

but just take the time it needs, dont rush it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> best thing to do is to drill out the rivets, but i guess thats to big a job?
> 
> but just take the time it needs, dont rush it



Yeah I did a quick google and got that about the rivets for that case.  Hmmm, I rather not even do that and just paint it as is


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

drill out the rivets? i mean the front plastic peices so i dont paint them and also i have some good painters tape


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah I did a quick google and got that about the rivets for that case.  Hmmm, I rather not even do that and just paint it as is



that was ment for him if he'd wanna do the best job, and get alle spots painted 



brandonwh64 said:


> drill out the rivets? i mean the front plastic peices so i dont paint them and also i have some good painters tape



yeah to take it completely apart,  what plastic pieces? the whole front or what?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea the whole front were i dont get paint on it by mistake


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

just feel the bottom of the front, there should be a hole big enough for some fingers, and the just pull firmly from the bottom, that should do the job


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

THis is a perfect video! he shows you step by step how to do it 

http://www.youtube.com/v/-7ix4DcPJrI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

you know what! i just woke up earlier and ive been wondering what i was missing and finally i realized that i didnt have COFFEE yet. so i made some and its good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

lol i know that feeling

coffee, eggs, bacon, beans and i'm so ready


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

you've got my wanting eggs and bacon but i have a long day and ill have to settle for coffee. Im dissembling the HAF 932 as we speak.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

i only got the stuff to make it, still need to wake up hahaXD

but sounds good, any luck finding a normal sidepanel?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Don, I know he needs to do that for the better job, but not many people are as lazy as me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

lol

i'm lazy too, would also only paint it, not do the rivet part, but if i had a spare case i would do it for fun and with no deadline


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a case here to do a project like that but my friend needed a case so I gave it to him.  I'll get another one eventually.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

OK ive got it took apart and about to go buy some paint! once i get back i will tape it up and start shooting a good coat!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

remember to get some primer, and sand the thing down a bit before applying it, just my 2 cents


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 17, 2010)

First angle is the only bit of daylight I see on my days off with my favourite rugby teams flag above my screen.

Second angle shows the fan that points at the case which I only use during summer as the room is so small.

Third angle shows my other favourite items besides my rig and motorbike. They are my guitar, graphics tablet, Oakley watch 9 ( 1 of 63 watches ) and of cause my blackberry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

well i forgot the primer  should i get some or will it be ok without it


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Niice*



Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2514/dsc00462m.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7971/dsc00463d.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Nice custom work on the stacker looks freakin awesome, is it in the gallery?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on the paint your using !

Some work fine n dandy with no primer.

do a small tester at the bottom of the case, somewhere it will be easy to clean off if it looks shit : ]


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 17, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Depends on the paint your using !
> 
> Some work fine n dandy with no primer.
> 
> do a small tester at the bottom of the case, somewhere it will be easy to clean off if it looks shit : ]




Can you reccomend some paint that works without primer... i see youre in UK... id like to give this a god with my cosmos S


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 17, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Nice custom work on the stacker looks freakin awesome, is it in the gallery?



No buddy, but thanks for the comment.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> Can you reccomend some paint that works without primer... i see youre in UK... id like to give this a god with my cosmos S




I find car paint works a treat, hell if you have a poundland near you the car paint they sell works insanely well 


Here's an example of poundland paint with no primer







But as I said, do a tester first, it sticks to some metals better then others.

Steel works great, Aluminium is a bit fussy.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 17, 2010)

When I did mine I used 4 coats of primer. Got my stuff from B&Q. I have yet to put a clear coat on but will do when summer arrives as the paint has matured now on my case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Goodjob kovoet  looks really nice.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Chick


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i went and bought a can of flat black primer and i have already shot a coat of that on it and im letting it dry right now. bout to start shooting the gloss black enamel.

Its already looking GREAT!!! will post more pictures soon


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i went and bought a can of flat black primer and i have already shot a coat of that on it and im letting it dry right now. bout to start shooting the gloss black enamel.
> 
> Its already looking GREAT!!! will post more pictures soon




Can't wait, really... Black interior is the only thing that this case lacks IMO (real men do not need dust filters )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see it Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok Here it is being prepped.






Here is the primer coat of flat black










OK now while i was spraying the motherboard tray, i gust of wind blew something into it and it stuck to the paint and i panicked! I took a old rag and tried to wipe it out but it smeared it so i had to wait to let it dry then took a sand block and ruffed it back up. i resprayed it but that one spot looks alittle ruff.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great so far Brandon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking good man, black looks good.  Just the first coat!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

how many coats does it need?


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 17, 2010)

Put at three on  mate


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

i usually do 4 coats, if there is enough paint, but the more the better, but the more you put on the harder it gets to put the sidepanel on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

I say 3-4 coats max.  My two cents.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

hmmm i might leave it @ 1 for now. this paint is very thick! i just read that i has a additive in it that makes it more glossy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

then just go for 2-3 coats bro, it looks very good, cant see any runners or other things, so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm impressed Brandon.  I would do just one more coat


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well my side panel was shipped out this morning for a regular one  its all comming together!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

woot its gonna be nice very soon then, now you just need that laser cuttet i7 logo for the front


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes i do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

That logo shouldn't be too hard to make or find right?
Glad things are workin out for you dude


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

i am searching for it atm, but what should i search for in english?

emblem or what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Emblem sounds right to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey don check this out!! I took a fine point knife and popped out the silicon layer and pulled the Phenom II sticker out then used some of that stick glue and a perfect print out of I7 logo and put it in the spot and reattached the silicone cover and it looks professional


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

that actually looks pretty decent i'd say 

but it would look sick if the blu around the i7 text was red


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

well i would have to take it back off and that was the only one i could find beside the extreme logo


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

dont take it off

it would just be perfect if you one day could get a piece of alu, anodised red, and with alu colored i7 text, og the other way, red text on alu color


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah if it would be blue ohhh boy, sick!


Is that the only red left in the entire case?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

OK here it is! completed! all i have to do now is move everything over to it and do cable management and its done!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

looking VERY nice bro, good job


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

You know what was the hardest thing to take off and put back on was? THE STUPID TOOL LESS DRIVE THINGS!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

lol yeah you have to be carefull with that, its got springs in it right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i made sure i keep up with the springs but it was a pain to get them back on and to work again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

glad it all worked out for you 

now we just need some more hardware pr0n from you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

i just noticed that i forgot to paint the PSU holder and the floppy drive holder


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

ah, well thats no biggie, its just 2 small things


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmmm how about printing this and stuck it in the front of the case?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Were Did You Find That?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don, I know he needs to do that for the better job, but not many people are as lazy as me.



I think i am more lazy then you.I mean you know your lazy when you don't even want to take a SS with TPU capture and upload it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

@Brandon
it came out very very nice!  you can paint the reminder of the things later dude 

@Tim

ever been too lazy to eat?


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were Did You Find That?



You know what they say... Hue/Saturation adjustments can do miracles. 

IMO it will look totally sick.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @Brandon
> it came out very very nice!  you can paint the reminder of the things later dude
> 
> @Tim
> ...



to be honest yes i have been many times. Right now is one of them. If i want to eat i have to get up and get it then there is all the work of chewing the food.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Tim, me and you are alike


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

I will print it out in a little while or i was thinking of taking it to office depot on a thumbdrive and have them print it out with that shiny paper to make it look more sharper


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup, printed on a glossy paper should look great! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, me and you are alike



nice that i'm not the only one 
but i need to get up and get my cruncher going again...and maybe get some food while i'm at it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Food sounds good 

I'll probably be taking my rig out of the case today.  Time to start prepping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Food sounds good
> 
> I'll probably be taking my rig out of the case today.  Time to start prepping



I got me some yogurt so i wouldn't have to chew thats really how lazy i am being.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah but opening the yogurt?  Oh man wayyy too much work lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

that is the only reason why i got a GF


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is the only reason why i got a GF



And let's pray to god that she will never read this. Otherwise you are simply f*cked. 

no ofence mate, just kidding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

naw, she reads FB and stuff like that, she barely knows how to use a pc haha

so i'm pretty safe in here


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

History knows that kind of stories... You know - accidentally opening web browser history, choosing some 'what a pretty little red icon' which happens to be TPU's *Your PC ATM *, cutting boyfriend with a kitchen knife, etc...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

maybe she makes you think she don't know how to use a PC.  Don't be surprised if you walk in one day while she's in the BIOS trying to boot at 5GHz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

musek said:


> History knows that kind of stories... You know - accidentally opening web browser history, choosing some 'what a pretty little red icon' which happens to be TPU's *Your PC ATM *, cutting boyfriend with a kitchen knife, etc...



yeah yeah, but i will have to take that chance 



Chicken Patty said:


> maybe she makes you think she don't know how to use a PC.  Don't be surprised if you walk in one day while she's in the BIOS trying to boot at 5GHz



LOL that woulda be sooo freakin awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> maybe she makes you think she don't know how to use a PC.  Don't be surprised if you walk in one day while she's in the BIOS trying to boot at 5GHz




 LMAO   


That one is going to my sig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2010)

musek said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> That one is going to my sig




That would be CRAZY!


----------



## musek (Feb 17, 2010)

God i love this forum.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you thank you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

musek said:


> God i love this forum.



So do I


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good Brandon. Making me want to take my Cosmos fully apart to paint it to hell and back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

my sleeved extensions will be home when I arrive from work   Can't wait


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

Got annoyed with my cables and my wanting of my new case caused me to manage my cables as best I could. (Sorry the photos suck, I need to buy a new camera.) 
















Tossed on a finger guard. 

More photos can be viewed in the Ghetto mod thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

edward - looks good! i will post my HTPC tomorrow after i get all of my I7 stuff moved into my HAF 932 and my HTPC moved into my NZXT M59


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Brandon. I don't know why, but I'm always happy with my cable management until I see photos of such, and then I have to do it again. : /

 I'm excited to see your I7 when it's all together in the HAF case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

well i forgot some peices to paint but will do that tomorrow and while there drying i will be dissembling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

ed, dont look bad at all man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2010)

i jazed up an older pc that i hardly ever use....

what you think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

funny guys, god i love this place too

arent those pictures old fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2010)

i've got a few old s478 and socket A machines here kickin it. 

they just dont see much action.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

WTH fitseries? were do you find furniture that small?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i jazed up an older pc that i hardly ever use....
> 
> what you think?
> 
> ...



wait, those aren't yours are they fits? i saw those a long time ago.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> wait, those aren't yours are they fits? i saw those a long time ago.



yeah yeah.. i know... it fit the thread topic and i thought ppl would get some laughs and enjoyment. 

gotta admit.... makes you wanna do something similar. haha


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looooooong time ago:








Hardware pictured:

E8200
Cooler Master Hyper ZR600
Asus P45 P5Q-E
4GB 1066 Dominators
XFX 4830
Case: Sunbeam Transformer(fugly but with badass air cooling)
Darth Vader


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

what GPU was that? Or should i just ask what specs?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

looks like a gts250 from xfx or similar


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2010)

XFX 4830, edited the post too.


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey man, that's a pretty crowded case but you did a heck of a job keeping everything organized and tidy.  Good job, love the red/black you got going with the card/PSU



Yeah, after many years of trial and error building boxes I think I'm finally getting the hang of this cable management thing. 

Really wish Corsair made a smaller case so I could keep the theme going with the H50, XMS RAM, and PSU. I'm hoping to eventually send another 300 off to the same person who helped me with this one to cut some cable routing holes similar to how the Cooler Master Sniper has along with a hole in the tray for the CPU backplate. Then, as the finishing touch, chopping the top 2 3.5 inch bays to make clearance for a HD 5970 while still retaining 4 bays for my hard drives. 

Just wish that Antec would get up off their butts and make a 300 revision with at least the holes in the motherboard tray, maybe even a two-piece 3.5 drive bay so that you can take either part or both out for adding say a longer card or what have you, and then stretch it out say 3 inches to allow for enough clearance to use all of the drive bays while still fitting a 5870. *shakes fist at Antec*



3volvedcombat said:


> saw you on the overclock.net offical h50 corsair club posting your system, nice card you got there dude



That's dude-ette actually. ^_^

Yeah, I really am behind in my forum post reading and such but been really busy here of late so I'm hoping to catch up over there soon as well. Really liking how this H50 is working so far but the real acid test will be during the summer to see if it can keep up with the usual 3 week heat wave that happens here in Cali.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

here is a quick clock on my HTPC build with the pentium D 830 i got from fitseries


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

nice bro, what are the temps?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

horrible temps due to a ghetto modded cooler with a 120mm fan and 2 80mm fans.

I just raised the voltage from 1.3-1.35 and got instant 4Ghz (didnt stress test yet)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm how are those fans placed? you should only have push/pul as a maximum, anymore fans will make turbolens i think?


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 3:49............... I GET A SECOND CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> AMD Edition HAF 932
> 
> ...



That is pure beauty there 'tho I really wish they had used a deeper red than that for the front and filters would have been nice as well. Based upon some other full builds I've seen using HAF's I think you're going to have a lot of fun. 

Now, if only Cooler Master would make the Sniper Black - AMD Edition available here. *drool*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Yeah, after many years of trial and error building boxes I think I'm finally getting the hang of this cable management thing.
> 
> Really wish Corsair made a smaller case so I could keep the theme going with the H50, XMS RAM, and PSU. I'm hoping to eventually send another 300 off to the same person who helped me with this one to cut some cable routing holes similar to how the Cooler Master Sniper has along with a hole in the tray for the CPU backplate. Then, as the finishing touch, chopping the top 2 3.5 inch bays to make clearance for a HD 5970 while still retaining 4 bays for my hard drives.
> 
> ...



Yeah man cable management can take a toll on you but it's definitely fun.  I personally love it. I can spend hours doing cable management.  Antec cases are badass but the 300 and the 900 could have used cable management holes.  I know afterwards the 900 got some but I still didn't think they were too great.  One case I loved to do cable management on is the TT Armour +, the one with the big side panel fan.  Tons of them, you can pass cables through anywhere.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

aha new 700D from corsair is on its way http://www.itrends.dk/11656

most of it is in english so you will understand


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aha new 700D from corsair is on its way http://www.itrends.dk/11656
> 
> most of it is in english so you will understand



So same thing minus the hot swappable bay?  Sounds good to me


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

and a fair bit smaller


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

they shoulda made it even smaller, but still big enough for ATX, 

lets hope the price will be better than the 800D, i hope for about 200$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> and a fair bit smaller



meh, missed that part!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they shoulda made it even smaller, but still big enough for ATX,
> 
> lets hope the price will be better than the 800D, i hope for about 200$



For $200 I'll buy it right now


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

makes me wish I had one...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> makes me wish I had one...lol



  Unless you got rid of yours you are rubbing it in our face :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

no I wanted your $200  If I had a 700 it would be yours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> no I wanted your $200  If I had a 700 it would be yours.



So I get the 800D for free if you had a 700D?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So I get the 800D for free if you had a 700D?



ummm... that's not quite how I had pictured that transaction


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> ummm... that's not quite how I had pictured that transaction



dammit 


On the other hand, I hope my SATA II straight to left angle cables come in tomorrow along with my sleeved extensions.  If so cable management FTW


----------



## Azma (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeei, made my memory red =) Sorry for blurry picture


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm how are those fans placed? you should only have push/pul as a maximum, anymore fans will make turbolens i think?



not quite don. I have a 1366 heatsink with a cut up 80mm fan and some mounting screws from another 775 HSF. when i first installed this it was idling @ 55 deg and would heat up to 75+ but then i installed a new fan in my PSU (The other 140mm fan got caught on a wire and locked up) and installed a fan for the exhaust. Between the two fans, it started drawing the heat out and it idles around 43 deg.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

damn  

ghetto modding ftw man

but that is at 4ghz right? try and see if you can lower the volt a bit,

what gfx is that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea 4ghz but like i siad i havnt stress tested it due to how much heat it will probly spit @ me.

Its a MSI 9600GT dual slot card

yea don ya gotta work with what ya got some times. chicken patty is sending me a present for this machine tho!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

haha i wouldnt do it either

that is a mighty fine gift i'd say

yup, its also funny to be creative and get good results


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

yea but it seems pretty stable doing simple tasks @ 4ghz with only a 0.05v bump 

from what i have been reading, its the legendary B0 stepping that made the 805 and easy overclocker.

One thing i dont get is that i have turned speed step off and other power saving options BUT still in CPUz when the PC is @ idle it drops the multi down to 14 or so and when it starts loading it goes back up to 15?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

thats weird, could you try and take a picture of the options you have in bios?
same place as you turn  speedstepping off


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

i will here soon. i have a meeting with the department of labor YAY....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

oh that sucks man, hope it will turn out good for ya


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

they want to see my college class schedule


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

what? why? you dont go to school anymore do you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

yes im still in college. got 6 more classes til i graduate


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

oh damn, is it because of the army you're still college?
i'm not into all that stuff so excuse me if i sound like a dumbass


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

no i have only been going to college over a year and 1/4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

CP FTW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> CP FTW



what did i miss


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

The cooler I sent Brandon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

oh thats right 

have you gotten the cables yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

HEY CP! did you see what the PD 830 will do on the 4ghz club page? Im afraid to run a stress test cause it might melt the whole PC down LOL!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> horrible temps due to a ghetto modded cooler with a 120mm fan and 2 80mm fans.
> 
> I just raised the voltage from 1.3-1.35 and got instant 4Ghz (didnt stress test yet)



I have a Celeron D 356 that clocks to 4.2ghz 24/7 stable at stock volts and 4.4ghz on stock for benchmarks (but crashes after a little while)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

@ don

yes I did, can't wait to get out of work 

@ Brandon
yes I did lol, please wait for the cooler.  Your PC is a potential fire hazard at the moment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

aww man, tell your boss that you are VERY sick and MUST go home NOW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

Naw, trying to save my days I already took a few an the year just started   it's ok I can wait...







... Or maybe not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 18, 2010)

such sufering to go through


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

OK here it is fully put together and waiting on the side panel


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

I would worry about that tube going from one rad to another but it looks good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here it is fully put together and waiting on the side panel
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/insidenew.jpg



your mosfets will suffer  there is too much fan above them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

it looks like its pinched but its not. the tubing is really stiff and i wasted so much trying to get everything in there. its getting great flow right now. idling @ 30 deg right now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a wide shot


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a wide shot
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/insidenew2.jpg



I know you're loving all that extra room you've got now. But, may I ask, why have two fans on the same side of your rear 120mm res.? Wouldn't it work better if they made a reservoir sandwich? Also, what did you end up doing to the front case badge thing? I see it says Core something another but it was at a weird angle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I know you're loving all that extra room you've got now. But, may I ask, why have two fans on the same side of your rear 120mm res.? Wouldn't it work better if they made a reservoir sandwich? Also, what did you end up doing to the front case badge thing? I see it says Core something another but it was at a weird angle.



It is a gutted fan. Im using the outer shell for a shroud. i took the phenom sticker out and printed a intel I7 logo and used stick glue to put it in there with the silicon cover


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

i think it turned out nice Brandon, but why didnt you paint the PSU support thing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey brandon.  Overall I love it, but here is a few things I think can be done to DRASTICALLY improve the looks of it.

1-Find a way to route the sata cables by the back, also some black cables would come in handy, even if they show a bit, nobody can tell 
2-the front panel connectors or anything that is not in black, either by the $10 sleeve pack from PPCS that I bought to do my front panel and some misc. wires.  Works great, not MDPC, but will make it look 20x better!  either sleeve it or use some wire loom for them
3-try, if possible to clean up the tubing a bit, I haven't paid attention to the loop but if that can be shortened or improved somehow that'll be tits 

Other than that I think you did a heck of a job and all the painting and stuff came out great. Now paint the PSU bracket would ya


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey brandon.  Overall I love it, but here is a few things I think can be done to DRASTICALLY improve the looks of it.
> 
> 1-Find a way to route the sata cables by the back, also some black cables would come in handy, even if they show a bit, nobody can tell
> 2-the front panel connectors or anything that is not in black, either by the $10 sleeve pack from PPCS that I bought to do my front panel and some misc. wires.  Works great, not MDPC, but will make it look 20x better!  either sleeve it or use some wire loom for them
> ...



+1 on what he said,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks guys! yea the sata cables are at the nearest holes but ill relook @ them to see what i can do. the sleeving sounds nice! The tubing is horrible i know but it has good water flow so as of now it will work but i need to order 90 deg barbs and i have to go get some screws for my NB block that ive been wanting to install. thanks for all the input guys! it took about 4 hours to run this tubing today!

*EDIT* 

Also installed all of my HTPC parts in my NZXT M59 case and set everything back to stock clock for now til that massive new heatsink gets here. i installed 4 UV coolermaster fans in the case and soon gonna install a blue 140MM fan on one of the top ones. the heatsink will have two NZXT fans in a push/pull system.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job on the paint Brandon!




I bet you won't be able to sleep tonight wanting to look at that beauty!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL THANKS COLD STORM!

ok one question. im on my HTPC posting this but i cannot get realtemp or coretemp to work. It keeps saying CPU not supported? i would think a dual core pentium would be supported?

is there a way to get it to work or another program i can use?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

updated version of realtemp.. download via tpu. we should have the latest since Unclewebb is here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

naa that didnt work either  it SHOULD detect a pentium D 830


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> naa that didnt work either  it SHOULD detect a pentium D 830



Throw it to Unclewebb, maybe he has the solution to fix it.. beta fix or what not.. it's designed for single core up... via TPU


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1771003#post1771003


Unclewebb's thread ^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

i just posted in there. hopfully he figures out how to fix it  i love using real temp!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

dont worry it does it to me sometimes, it fucks up sometimes, see if you can find a older version somewhere


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 19, 2010)

Use HWMonitor.....the best thing to monitor your temps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok HWmonitor works but shows the CPU temp as the TMPIN0 temp and the NB temp as the TMPIN1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

wooot, my old boss i a VERY NAAAAAIIIICE guy i have to say, i get my holiday money on may the 1st, or i could get this, a RII GENE, 6gb mem, i7 920 + one of the new gtx-4xx cards instead

i now what i want haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wooot, my old boss i a VERY NAAAAAIIIICE guy i have to say, i get my holiday money on may the 1st, or i could get this, a *RII GENE, 6gb mem, i7 920 + one of the new gtx-4xx cards instead*
> 
> i now what i want haha



THAT IS WHAT YOU WANT!!!!


On another note i have something i need too 

I need a IDE DVD burner

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115608


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

nooo, i just sold my last one, woulda been have to send that to you 

and yeah, it will be awesome, i said to him i wanted to build another SFF rig again soon, then he offered that (its denmarks biggest gaming rig builder)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> thanks guys! yea the sata cables are at the nearest holes but ill relook @ them to see what i can do. the sleeving sounds nice! The tubing is horrible i know but it has good water flow so as of now it will work but i need to order 90 deg barbs and i have to go get some screws for my NB block that ive been wanting to install. thanks for all the input guys! it took about 4 hours to run this tubing today!
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Also installed all of my HTPC parts in my NZXT M59 case and set everything back to stock clock for now til that massive new heatsink gets here. i installed 4 UV coolermaster fans in the case and soon gonna install a blue 140MM fan on one of the top ones. the heatsink will have two NZXT fans in a push/pull system.



When you can just get longer ones if needed.  I just got three 12" black SATA II straight to left angle cables from PPCS.  If you get barbs, get BP barbs bro.  BP is the way to go in fittings if you ask me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

THANKS CP! im also contemplating getting a TRI rad for the top and getting rid of that single rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> THANKS CP! im also contemplating getting a TRI rad for the top and getting rid of that single rad



Those cases take those tri rads like a man!!!!!!!  Go for it.  Get the tri rad, replace all fittings with BP fittings of your choice.  Then some nice tubing/coolant and I will officially want to sleep with your rig


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

My PC atm is any combination of these parts.

CPUs:

Intel 1366 

W3570, W3540

775

Q6600, E6300, Celeron 360, Pentium 4 630

Video Cards:

Nvidia

2x GTX 275, 2x 8800GTX, 8800GTS 640, 8800GTS 320, 9400GT, 7600GT

ATI

x1950pro

Motherboards:

775

EVGA 790i, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R, ASUS Commando

1366

EVGA X58 Classified, MSI X58 Ecplise

RAM:

DDR3

Corsair Dominator GT 6GB 1866MHz

DDR2:

Cellshock 4GB 1066MHz

PSU:

TT 750watt

Coolermaster 1000watt

Cooling:

Cascade or IFX-14

It chances every week or so.

This second is has the following

W3570 under IFX-14 with Classified and 1x GTX 275.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea it would look great and cool really good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

go for tri rad, and if you can then keep the dual on the backside, unless you  dont want any rads hanging on the outside, and then later get a used 285block , then it would be very nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> My PC atm is any combination of these parts.
> 
> CPUs:
> 
> ...



PICS!!!!!!!!!! or it didnt happen


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> go for tri rad, and if you can then keep the dual on the backside, unless you  dont want any rads hanging on the outside, and then later get a used 285block , then it would be very nice



naaa i dont like the rads on the outside. thats why i went with this huge case!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> PICS!!!!!!!!!! or it didnt happen



I'll get a pic up soon of my current setup, i'm going get all my hardware out of their boxes right now though, only just pack it away.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here ya go, not the best picture.





I know I don't have both sticks of ram in there, as the IFX-14 blocks the 1st slot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

cant you turn it 90°?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

No the NB heatink blocks it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

what would happen if you took of the top heatsink of the memory?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

I can't take the HS off the ram, corsair glues them down, not going to kill this expensive ram trying.

Doesn't matter really, as in 2-3 weeks it will be back under cascade.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

that just suckes, 

aha, then its okay i guess


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

Still plenty fast with only dual channel.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Im trying this crunching program.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

and what is that brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

world community grid


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

oh, i thought you alredy where a cruncher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

naa i have never tried. from what i see its a small program that takes all my resourses and slows everything down. i might install this on my pentium III machine and let it crunch 24/7


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

you can set it too work when your pc has been idle for over 3minutes, thats what i do, and even if it works i can still play mw2 maxxed out with no lagging


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

you think i can crunch on a PIII?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah i think so, but hey, i'm a noob at the crunching thing, ask CP, he knows what you should do and what can be used for crunching


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok maybe he will chime in here soon and let me know cause if so i might setup this PIII machine some were and use VNC to control it and let it crunch its heart out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2010)

My cramped PC ATM
Have a look see fellas, i am too lazy to post em twice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> My cramped PC ATM
> Have a look see fellas, i am too lazy to post em twice



how cramped :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> My cramped PC ATM
> Have a look see fellas, i am too lazy to post em twice



lol stop whining ,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice peet!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry I meant the coolers and cards, not overall


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

baah


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man cable management can take a toll on you but it's definitely fun.  I personally love it. I can spend hours doing cable management.  Antec cases are badass but the 300 and the 900 could have used cable management holes.  I know afterwards the 900 got some but I still didn't think they were too great.  One case I loved to do cable management on is the TT Armour +, the one with the big side panel fan.  Tons of them, you can pass cables through anywhere.



It can be fun except when you have a hubby moaning and asking "Are you done yet?" over your shoulder.  I'm really hoping that, eventually, we'll be able to move out of Kali so that we can get a house big enough where we can have our own hobby rooms to play in.

Goddess, I remember when the TT Armour came out and I was drooling over it. 'Course, my hubby said no to it at the time knowing he'd get one for his PC as well and he did'nt want to have to move something that big.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you think i can crunch on a PIII?



been there done that not worth the energy used for the little PPD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmm well i was wondering cause i would rather run the 250W PSU machine instead of the 650W machine 24/7


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 19, 2010)

Try 3 cards peet, then go for 4 cards just for a cruncher, then go slap your heatsink and 2 more sticks of ram and 5mm more shaving with the dremel, then put 6 hardrives, a couple of spot cool fans, and your set with a silly cramped PC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm well i was wondering cause i would rather run the 250W PSU machine instead of the 650W machine 24/7



You could give it a try and see how it does...I run my i7 24/7 crunching. hell thats the reason i  built the i7


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

well i have my I7 that i run daily (if im awake its awake) and i wouldnt want another 650W machine running 24/7 along side of it LOL my wife already gets mad at the power bill


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> It can be fun except when you have a hubby moaning and asking "Are you done yet?" over your shoulder.  I'm really hoping that, eventually, we'll be able to move out of Kali so that we can get a house big enough where we can have our own hobby rooms to play in.
> 
> Goddess, I remember when the TT Armour came out and I was drooling over it. 'Course, my hubby said no to it at the time knowing he'd get one for his PC as well and he did'nt want to have to move something that big.



I'll send you a PM now with some pics of my Armour


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.

Here we go fellas:

The 24 pin and the 6 pin PCI-E straight out of the bag





OkGEAR 12" SATA II Straight to Left Angle cable




Front HDD's Top: 500 GB Barracuda, middle 1TB Barracuda, bottom 1TB Barracuda




8pin Motherboard sleeved extension




24pin sleeved extension




Finished.  6pin PCI-E connected as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow Nice Job Cp!


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a wide shot
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/insidenew2.jpg



Very nice! 

I am kind of curious 'tho I see the front intake fan but I'm not seeing much in the way of outtake except those on the rads. Now, granted, what I know of water-cooling could fill a thimble but is that going to be okay or do you have something else setup that I'm just missing?

BTW, are you going to use the side panel it came with? I'd be willing to get you a panel of your choosing in exchange for someone fitting the window from yours onto a Antec 300 panel providing that it would fit since that thing looks BIG!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

pure smexyness CP, 
how is the quality of the sleeving they used? 

and how stiff is it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Very nice!
> 
> *I am kind of curious 'tho I see the front intake fan but I'm not seeing much in the way of outtake except those on the rads. Now, granted, what I know of water-cooling could fill a thimble but is that going to be okay or do you have something else setup that I'm just missing?*
> 
> BTW, are you going to use the side panel it came with? I'd be willing to get you a panel of your choosing in exchange for someone fitting the window from yours onto a Antec 300 panel providing that it would fit since that thing looks BIG!



Im puzzled at what your asking?  

I traded a guy on hardforums for a regular HAF 932 side panel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wow Nice Job Cp!



Thanks man.  The reason why I got those left angle SATA II cables is because since I have the HDD's connectors facing the front of the case a straight connector would interfere with the fan.  So when installing the front fans I had to shove them in.  This way it's completely out of the way


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

is there no dustfilter in the front


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea CP i see what your talking about. black sata cables are the way to go.

is there a diffrence between sata and sata II cables?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> pure smexyness CP,
> how is the quality of the sleeving they used?
> 
> and how stiff is it?



I think the quality is great man, they are a bit stiff but nothing too bad.  I just wish they didn't come folded, was a pain to route but as I moved them around more they came into shape better.  great stuff man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is there no dustfilter in the front



Naw, when i finish off the windows install and all that then I'll dust it and tidy it up a bit more 



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea CP i see what your talking about. black sata cables are the way to go.
> 
> is there a diffrence between sata and sata II cables?



not sure, some tell me it's no different, some tell me it is, I just bought SATA II in case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok well im off to bed. good night fellas


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll send you a PM now with some pics of my Armour



Sweet! I've really seen some nicely put together Armour and Armour+ cases for quite awhile which says a lot about the overall design. Nowadays, IMHO, I think they kind of got touched in the head or lost some designers since there current ones look pretty crappy and/or have a terrible internal layout. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.
> 
> Here we go fellas:



Excellent job on the sleeving it looks really nice inside of that case. Though, the more I look at it, I see some other possibilities as well.

If you wanted to keep the blue/black theme going you could also replace the connectors with blue UV ones (not sure if they make those) and hook up a UV light to a front switch for some shiny when you wish to show off. May also want to toss in some filters too *spies little dust bunnies everywhere*. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Im puzzled at what your asking?
> 
> I traded a guy on hardforums for a regular HAF 932 side panel.



Gah! I must have missed that somehow sorry 'bout that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the quality is great man, they are a bit stiff but nothing too bad.  I just wish they didn't come folded, was a pain to route but as I moved them around more they came into shape better.  great stuff man


Naw, when i finish off the windows install and all that then I'll dust it and tidy it up a bit more 
[/QUOTE]

nice man! must....have....premium....cables then

i think the reason they did that to the cables is because so they can fit in a bubble envolepe 
but i'm not sure

haha you're a WM freak   love that, nothing worse than a nice rig with cables all over the place


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Sweet! I've really seen some nicely put together Armour and Armour+ cases for quite awhile which says a lot about the overall design. Nowadays, IMHO, I think they kind of got touched in the head or lost some designers since there current ones look pretty crappy and/or have a terrible internal layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its those ones he got http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...4752cf47c6114a4b1ba9a64&keywords=nzxt+premium so they are all pre-sleeved,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok well im off to bed. good night fellas



Night dude, I'm finishing up "Liar Liar" then I'm outta here.



pjladyfox said:


> Sweet! I've really seen some nicely put together Armour and Armour+ cases for quite awhile which says a lot about the overall design. Nowadays, IMHO, I think they kind of got touched in the head or lost some designers since there current ones look pretty crappy and/or have a terrible internal layout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man.  I personally wouldn't like the UV connectors.  I'd rather leave it all black.  I mean I don't think it looks bad at all.  In my honest opinion it's got a good balance of black/blue and black/red.  I'll keep this in mind, but I rather the black connectors.  Of course I can always change my mind later   As far as the dust, yeah I gotta figure something out for the filters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Naw, when i finish off the windows install and all that then I'll dust it and tidy it up a bit more



nice man! must....have....premium....cables then

i think the reason they did that to the cables is because so they can fit in a bubble envolepe 
but i'm not sure

haha you're a WM freak   love that, nothing worse than a nice rig with cables all over the place [/QUOTE]

Yeah man I indeed do love WM   Actually it was sent in a box, much bigger than it needed to be


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

lol they made shure nothing could be broken i guess

but if they where very stiff then i guess you could have used some sort of heatgun to soften them a bit, but no biggie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol they made shure nothing could be broken i guess
> 
> but if they where very stiff then i guess you could have used some sort of heatgun to soften them a bit, but no biggie



yeah, but no they are not that stiff.  I've never had individually sleeved cables like these before so I wouldn't be able to tell a difference.  They are good trust me. I think you will be very happy with them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds good

off to bed now, its 7 in the morning here so i'm a tad tired i must say-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good
> 
> off to bed now, its 7 in the morning here so i'm a tad tired i must say-



heading to bed too, night dude.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you guys, the sleeved extensions are in and installed.  The power cable and SATA cable are ran for the SSD already.  The three HDD's in the front have all cables ran as well.  Just a matter of installing W7 and doing the RAID then hooking up the cables.
> 
> Here we go fellas:
> 
> ...



Oh that is looking so clean I love how you cabled the hdd's! mmmmmmmm yummy good stuff right there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh that is looking so clean I love how you cabled the hdd's! mmmmmmmm yummy good stuff right there.



Yeah had to buy the power and SATA cables for that, otherwise it would have been a lot messier


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

will be getting this lappy tonight 

9800 GTX 1GB
Wuxga 1920 x 1200 Full HD
8 cell battery
Intel C2 DUO P8600 2,40 GHz 1066MHz 
4 GB (2x2GB) DDR3 PC8500 1066MHZ 
Blu-ray/DVD-RW SATA  
Zepto Zpro2 BGN 1 

and i get it for 300$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> will be getting this lappy tonight
> 
> p8600
> 4gbddr3
> ...



A laptop? NICE those specs are hott! wished i could get a deal like that!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah its a laptop

yes they are indeed, its a friend of mines, he got too much money so he buy new stuff all the time, so sometimes i get some good deals from him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn Don, that's a heck of a deal right there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

hell yeah, could i say no, NOT

i can resell that thing for around 1000$ here in denmark

mmmh do i hear SSD, modular PSU and other thing whispering in the background


----------



## musek (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *Thanks man.* I personally wouldn't like...



Well I guess that now is the right time for *pjladyfox* to quote *Eowyn* defeating Nazgul king in _LotR:RotK_. 

If you know what I mean


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Naw. you got me there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

im surprised i havnt had anybody pm me that has a old IDE dvd burner laying around. i usta have two or three but ive searched and searched and i cant find them. i think my wife is throwing away parts behind my back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

musek said:


> Well I guess that now is the right time for *pjladyfox* to quote *Eowyn* defeating Nazgul king in _LotR:RotK_.
> 
> If you know what I mean



Is pjladyfox a lady?   Ohhhh shittt, FML


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

lady? reminds me of the swiffer commercial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QUt_8-IMtM


----------



## musek (Feb 19, 2010)

AFAIK yes, she is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm at work I'll watch the video when I get home.  I'm just so used to saying "thanks man" or similar lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

musek said:


> AFAIK yes, she is.



My apologies, I'll go hide now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never seen actual women on the interwebz...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

i am in a goldeneye source clan and theres a couple of womens in there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I've never seen actual women on the interwebz...



I've seen a few and thy are a great crowd, just not used to it lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I've never seen actual women on the interwebz...



in German CSS public servers, i sometimes saw them.
their nicks often are a little girlyish


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its those ones he got http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...4752cf47c6114a4b1ba9a64&keywords=nzxt+premium so they are all pre-sleeved,



*take a look at the link...*    

Oh my....

I've GOT to find a place here in the U.S. that sells those! But, I'm probably going to have to wait a bit before I can get them with all of the hardware I got recently. Maybe after I get my new hand braces (have possible CT/tendonitis in both hands), wrist rests, and mouse pad.

But, my, those cables are pure t3h sexy thanks for sharing that link! 



Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks man.  I personally wouldn't like the UV connectors.  I'd rather leave it all black.  I mean I don't think it looks bad at all.  In my honest opinion it's got a good balance of black/blue and black/red.  I'll keep this in mind, but I rather the black connectors.  Of course I can always change my mind later   As far as the dust, yeah I gotta figure something out for the filters.



Yeah, not everyone is into the UV stuff and some do tend to get too carried away with it. I mean, your PC should not double as the outer marker lights at Moffet Field. 

One of these days I'm hoping to do some tasteful UV in my case with a pink/purple theme especially since I managed to snag the last few purple LED 120mm CM fans at this one place. Just need to figure out a way to make a combination on/off switch with a 3-knob fan controller that will fit into a single 5.25 bay. I've got a rough idea on how to put something like it together but where I get stuck is finding a 3-knob fan controller that is not huge. *sigh*

Anyway, just was really thinking aloud since I tend to like to color coordinate my stuff when I can. 



musek said:


> Well I guess that now is the right time for *pjladyfox* to quote *Eowyn* defeating Nazgul king in _LotR:RotK_.



That scene ranks up there in the top for me 'tho it was a bit of a letdown with no gore or facial features to enjoy him getting run thru with a longsword and his butt kicked by a girl. 

My top still has to be the one where Ripley just opens up with her M41A1 on all of the Queen's eggs running both magazines dry. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Is pjladyfox a lady?   Ohhhh shittt, FML





brandonwh64 said:


> lady? reminds me of the swiffer commercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QUt_8-IMtM





musek said:


> AFAIK yes, she is.





Chicken Patty said:


> My apologies, I'll go hide now!





Thrackan said:


> I've never seen actual women on the interwebz...





Well, let's just say I get this combination of reactions quite often which I still find amusing even after all these years. You should have seen the reactions of my clanmates when they found out the first time. 

Oh, that does remind me I need to post up more pics later that show my system all setup and what a TRUE retro-gaming PC has inside.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> *take a look at the link...*
> 
> Oh my....
> 
> ...



I got your PM and you also have returned PMs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

@pjladyfox 

You want the sleeves extensions?  I bought them straight from NZXT in California


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

mmmmh i've got my self a new toy

but no harddrive


----------



## zithe (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've seen a few and thy are a great crowd, just not used to it lol.



I ran into a girl on vent yesterday. She thought I was gay and tried to hook me up with another guy.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

rofl


----------



## musek (Feb 19, 2010)

lmao


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 19, 2010)

i know it needs some cleaning, but most of all it needs a harddrive, and i have a 100gb 7200rpm on its way






















i might put on some new thermal paste,


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know it needs some cleaning, but most of all it needs a harddrive, and i have a 100gb 7200rpm on its way
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/IMG_3837.jpg
> 
> ...



dig the carbon fiber around the mouse and keyb... very nice laptop man.  Mine is bondo'd together at the moment after one of my cats decided to fling it off the kitchen bar.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, some more thermal paste will give you a few c's less for heat.. 

But, it's one hell of a lappy for the price you paid Don.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

zithe said:


> I ran into a girl on vent yesterday. She thought I was gay and tried to hook me up with another guy.



   You'll be fine, don't get traumatized 



(FIH) The Don said:


> i know it needs some cleaning, but most of all it needs a harddrive, and i have a 100gb 7200rpm on its way
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100219/IMG_3837.jpg
> 
> ...



  Looks awesome dude!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well after some minor huccups today, I finally got the cooler CP sent me working PERFECT! check the temps  doesnt get over 48-49 @ full load @ 1.3v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well after some minor huccups today, I finally got the cooler CP sent me working PERFECT! check the temps  doesnt get over 48-49 @ full load @ 1.3v
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC11.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC12.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC13.jpg



Glad it's serving you well man   Looks great in the rig.  Wish I had never dropped it, cooler looked very good when I received it from Paul.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

the fins are alittle bent but it works great!

doin stress tests @ 4ghz  ATM


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> the fins are alittle bent but it works great!



Yeah, I used it like that too, no big deal.

Well off to shower, I gotta then build my i7 rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmm BSOD after about 3 runs of intelburntest. so i upped the volts to 1.375

bumped NB some and VTT. running passes again


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive been posting pics like crazy but i just can't get over this board lol 
Its by far the best motherboard i have ever seen in both looks and features


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dude you gonna start stock piling 285's?  Thats one sexy board.

How about some gratuitous nekad board shots?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dude you gonna start stock piling 285's?  Thats one sexy board.
> 
> How about some gratuitous nekad board shots?



I'm going to start with 4x 5770 then move to something a little better 

Check out my youtube channel 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAssassin48

going to take some vids during my oc adventures 

ill take some better pics during the day for you since its night time and my shots wont be that good


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribed on your channel.  Have you ordered the 5770's yet?  I know you've been looking.

also whats your expectations?  Maybe match dual 4980's at best?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Subscribed on your channel.  Have you ordered the 5770's yet?  I know you've been looking.
> 
> also whats your expectations?  Maybe match dual 4980's at best?



i have 3 already just need a 4th one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good Juan, I got your stuff today


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 20, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> i have 3 already just need a 4th one



Umm Tri-Fire pics?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking good Juan, I got your stuff today


Post up some pics 



mlee49 said:


> Umm Tri-Fire pics?



it should be here tomorrow or monday 

I had it volt modded for some dice action 

i have 2 right now in my possession if you want some pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Post up some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will tomorrow when it's running, gotta run now.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will tomorrow when it's running, gotta run now.



Ill be waiting


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 20, 2010)

here is one of my rigs


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @pjladyfox
> 
> You want the sleeves extensions?  I bought them straight from NZXT in California



*smaks her forehead* D'OH!!!

I had no idea they were in Kali 'tho that would mean paying tax on that if I ordered locally. I did find them also over at Performance PC's so I'll likely get them there when budget allows.



brandonwh64 said:


> Well after some minor huccups today, I finally got the cooler CP sent me working PERFECT! check the temps  doesnt get over 48-49 @ full load @ 1.3v
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC11.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC12.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/HTPC13.jpg



Nice! I take it you're going to do some benchies first before trying to tame that wiring nest in the front?



p_o_s_pc said:


> here is one of my rigs
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031122.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031118.jpg



I've seen lots of folks do that with some systems but, to be honest, I'd be afraid I'd set our apartment on fire if I tried anything crazy like that. Well, that, and it offends my need for order with my PC equipment almost like I used to take my men back in the day before I got married.  



(FIH) The Don said:


> yup cant wait to get that lappy up and running, if i'm luck it will be sunday,
> 
> hey dude-ette, you can get them on the egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+premium&x=0&y=0



They must have just added those things since I could swear they did not have those earlier when I looked! *sigh* I really would like to get those SATA ones which would help me cut out a cable or two on my PSU to organize things.

I should be able to run 4 hard drives and a SATA optical off of one rail bundle right? At least, I think the math works out for that if I remember right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yup cant wait to get that lappy up and running, if i'm luck it will be sunday, 

hey dude-ette, you can get them on the egg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er=BESTMATCH&Description=nzxt+premium&x=0&y=0 

CP also wanted those from performance pc's, but they cost lik 8x as much as the NZXT cables


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well i got a DVD burner and some stuff lined up. THANKS pjladyfox!

Yea once i get everything settled in that case (IE. DVD burner Hardrives lights and so on) then i will straighten up the wirey mess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

that case has a wire mess curse  man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL i stuffed all the unused wires in the empty hard drive bay  i have ALOT of unused wires


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> *smaks her forehead* D'OH!!!
> 
> I had no idea they were in Kali 'tho that would mean paying tax on that if I ordered locally. I did find them also over at Performance PC's so I'll likely get them there when budget allows.
> 
> ...



As Don stated, if it's the ones from PPCS, they are really expensive.  Or did you find the NZXT ones at PPCS?  Even if you pay tax I think they will be cheaper than the PPCS ones.  The only good thing about the PPCS is that they can do two colors and stuff, the NZXT come only in black as far as I know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

arent you up a bit late or is it just me CP

it must be like 3,30 over there or something like that


----------



## pjladyfox (Feb 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> As Don stated, if it's the ones from PPCS, they are really expensive.  Or did you find the NZXT ones at PPCS?  Even if you pay tax I think they will be cheaper than the PPCS ones.  The only good thing about the PPCS is that they can do two colors and stuff, the NZXT come only in black as far as I know.



I found the NZXT ones over at PPCS and they like just added them today which surprised me considering they're all "we did it first". The prices look about comperable as well and I prefer ordering from a single place whenever I can 'tho PPCS is on the opposite coast so it takes awhile to get here. 

Either way, it's going to be a little bit before I can get these anyway. At least the hubby was nice enough to allow for going out to get a thermometer (we do not have one) and some MX-3 paste since I'm getting tempted to take off the stock stuff and see if the MX-3 will drop my idle/load temps down a few C.

*sigh* This next month is going to be a nightmare for negotiating with my CFO with BF:BC2, Metro 2033, and C&C 4 all coming out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> arent you up a bit late or is it just me CP
> 
> it must be like 3,30 over there or something like that



yep, I'm up late 


pjladyfox said:


> I found the NZXT ones over at PPCS and they like just added them today which surprised me considering they're all "we did it first". The prices look about comperable as well and I prefer ordering from a single place whenever I can 'tho PPCS is on the opposite coast so it takes awhile to get here.
> 
> Either way, it's going to be a little bit before I can get these anyway. At least the hubby was nice enough to allow for going out to get a thermometer (we do not have one) and some MX-3 paste since I'm getting tempted to take off the stock stuff and see if the MX-3 will drop my idle/load temps down a few C.
> 
> *sigh* This next month is going to be a nightmare for negotiating with my CFO with BF:BC2, Metro 2033, and C&C 4 all coming out.



Yeah, I would just order straight from NZXT, shipping would be inexpensive and fast, their customer service was really good.  I called them on what appeared to be a delay in shipping, but I did not keep into consideration President's Day.  Anyhow, they were very nice/friendly and very helpful.

As far as your temps, yeah removing the stock stuff and replacing it with some MX-3 should give you a nice drop in temps :d


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

have you tried the c'n'c 4 beta yet lady=?

i tried it and i am NOT happy, think it sucks bigtime and they have destroyed the game totally



Chicken Patty said:


> yep, I'm up late
> 
> 
> Yeah, I would just order straight from NZXT, shipping would be inexpensive and fast, their customer service was really good.  I called them on what appeared to be a delay in shipping, but I did not keep into consideration President's Day.  Anyhow, they were very nice/friendly and very helpful.



yeah i wrote to them about the Rogue a couple of months ago and had an answer within a hour or so, with merry christmas things and happy new year stuff, i like the personal touch

any news on the i7 CP? EDIT, nevermind, just read the log

crunch away man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea it was late last night. around 1AM LOL! 

If anybody didnt know, Goldeneye source beta 4 is out and its FANTASTIC!!!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.moddb.com%2Fmods%2Fgoldeneye-source&ei=ggeAS72DCMqztgfRt8ntBg&usg=AFQjCNGNevWoE-kRTNyisJ45Y9X5iXuF6Q


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

did i saw a ninja edit there, regarding "mann"?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 20, 2010)

while i do enjoy this thread i believe its touching a bit more in the general nonsense than atm builds.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 20, 2010)

My Core i7 CPU is finally here.


----------



## AddSub (Feb 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:
			
		

> My Core i7 CPU is finally here.



Excellent! Glad to hear it. Can't wait to see some pics of your build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> My Core i7 CPU is finally here.



finally man!

will be getting the SLI LE and some ddr3 in some days, + i'm looking for a i7, cant wait to get back on the i7


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2010)

finally got my side panel


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

is it just me or is there something wrong with the color of the sidepanel?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm willing to bet the flash makes it look worse than it is color wise.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

dont think so, then the top would have the same color i'd say, there is a clear difference


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm... Time to bust out the rattlecan again?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

rattlecan?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> rattlecan?



a can of paint. it rattles due to the metal ball, mixing the color with the solvent


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

haha

i thought it was that, wasnt shure though:-D


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

aah come on don, that was evolving from the context


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah yeah, keep bullying me 

jk

ffs i WANT a i7 920 NOW!!!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah yeah, keep bullying me
> 
> jk
> 
> ffs i WANT a i7 920 NOW!!!!!



youre the forum member, that has the biggest chance of meeting me in personal

im not too far away

you poor! the hardware craving has started... lets hope you wont die, before your mighty chip arrives


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

haha you're right, i'll go down and bitch slap you in da face, 

yeah its hard, i've got the SLI LE and some memory on its way, god its annoying when you have to wait for 1 part


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha you're right, i'll go down and bitch slap you in da face,
> 
> yeah its hard, i've got the SLI LE and some memory on its way, god its annoying when you have to wait for 1 part



ooouhh^^ then you have to be fast as lighting!

i know that feeling! the worst is, when a really important part has to be RMAed!
if im 4 weeks without rig, i will die. that would be like beeing cut off from the whole world


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

haha imma super fast psycho ninja

aw man that sucks, if you had lived in denmark you could have borrowed my 965 if its the PII rig thats gone down


lol i know that feeling, it really sucks, when i moved tot he new apartment i was without interwebz for 2-3weeks, damn i completet many single player games hahaXD

oh well of to bed now, i'm totally wasted and neep some sleep, talk to you guys later


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha imma super fast psycho ninja
> 
> aw man that sucks, if you had lived in denmark you could have borrowed my 965 if its the PII rig thats gone down
> 
> ...



Good Fight,Good Night!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got done building my new Core i7 rig.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread is getting useless without pics 

MORE PICS LESS TALKING


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it just me or is there something wrong with the color of the sidepanel?



Your right. i just got home and read your messege and i checked it, Its a lighter black like it has alittle gray in it. the rest of the case is a full gloss black. you can only tell when you shine a flashlight onto it or the flash from a camera


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

Why did you go for the original side panel by the by?

The other one was much nicer, full window! 

+ a freaken dragon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

because my I7 is not ran by a dragon. 

+

Needed the fan


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

That sidepanel fan is useless man, would of been better upgrading front intakes with the money : ]

If sidepanel fans are used the smaller ones are better as it causes less turbulence etc in system.


I would suggest at least changing the big fan to a couple of 120s instead : ] they'll push more air anyways at higher pressure too.

( two average cfm 120s tend to out do most big fans surprisingly, with the best 200mm+ fan I've seen only pushing 130 cfm)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

well with the side panel off, the temp was around 40 deg. with the new side panel on with fan its 36deg.

I like the temp drop + the red LED fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I just got done building my new Core i7 rig.



Mine is done, but can't get windows to install 



Assassin48 said:


> This thread is getting useless without pics
> 
> MORE PICS LESS TALKING



Im working on it, Need to install windows, can't get it going


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mine is done, but can't get windows to install
> 
> 
> 
> Im working on it, Need to install windows, can't get it going




install windows........NOW!!!!! then bench


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> install windows........NOW!!!!! then bench



Can't get W7 to go, says something about a missing CD/DVD Drive driver or some s**t!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well with the side panel off, the temp was around 40 deg. with the new side panel on with fan its 36deg.
> 
> I like the temp drop + the red LED fan





You know you wanna do this to it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't get W7 to go, says something about a missing CD/DVD Drive driver or some s**t!



LOL? ive herd this problem was going around. what board do you have?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha you're right, i'll go down and bitch slap you in da face,
> 
> yeah its hard, i've got the SLI LE and some memory on its way, god its annoying when you have to wait for 1 part



I know your pain i had to wait about a week for my i7 after i had everything else for it  I could have drove 30miles to MC and grabbed me one but didn't



brandonwh64 said:


> LOL? ive herd this problem was going around. what board do you have?



Install if from a flash drive here is a great progy that will make the flashdrive bootable and put all the files on it that you need.(still have to have the DVD so it can copy from it)
http://download.cnet.com/Windows-7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool/3000-18513_4-10972600.html


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't get W7 to go, says something about a missing CD/DVD Drive driver or some s**t!



I actually had a similar problem during my build.

I couldn't get Windows 7 to install because it wasn't recognizing my DVD ROM drive. So i went into BIOS and had to Enable everything for the Jmicron and ide controller stuff and it saw it and worked.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I actually had a similar problem during my build.
> 
> I couldn't get Windows 7 to install because it wasn't recognizing my DVD ROM drive. So i went into BIOS and had to Enable everything for the Jmicron and ide controller stuff and it saw it and worked.



I didn't have that problem with mine and mine uses the Jmicron but i think it worked fine for me because i used the Flash drive. But XP 64bit installed fine from the CD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL? ive herd this problem was going around. what board do you have?






CDdude55 said:


> I actually had a similar problem during my build.
> 
> I couldn't get Windows 7 to install because it wasn't recognizing my DVD ROM drive. So i went into BIOS and had to Enable everything for the Jmicron and ide controller stuff and it saw it and worked.



Yeah, I think I found the fix though, we'll see shortly.
  It's on the EVGA 3X SLI X58 board.


p_o_s_pc said:


> I didn't have that problem with mine and mine uses the Jmicron but i think it worked fine for me because i used the Flash drive. But XP 64bit installed fine from the CD



That's why. Although I didn't have this issue when installing RC1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

so you got it to install now CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> so you got it to install now CP?



naw, going to try from a USB DVD Drive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

oh ok. hope you get it installed. did you see my side panel?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> oh ok. hope you get it installed. did you see my side panel?



Yeah man looks great bro.  Sorry I didn't comment, getting really frustrated with this install problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

yea i would be too! i also got frustrated when i was installing XP onto my HTPC. It would install the base files after formatting the hard drive partition but when it went to restart, it would say "NTLDR is missing or corrupt" I finally figured out that my IDE cable was on backwards  i should have checked the small things


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea i would be too! i also got frustrated when i was installing XP onto my HTPC. It would install the base files after formatting the hard drive partition but when it went to restart, it would say "NTLDR is missing or corrupt" I finally figured out that my IDE cable was on backwards  i should have checked the small things



This seems to be a SATA ACHI issue. I however tried setting it to IDE which fixed it for most people but it didn't for me.  Trying from a USB Drive now.

Hit me up on AIM, we are seriously derailing this thread.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just OC'd my i7 920:

Keep in mind im using the stock fan, but with MX-3 paste.






Only problem is i can't activate Windows, it's because my copy of Windows 7 is meant as an ''upgrade'' from Vista or XP, but instead i'm installing it on a fresh HDD, so the product key doesn't work.(maybe someone can drop me a PM on how they got passed this)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Just OC'd my i7 920:
> 
> Keep in mind im using the stock fan, but with MX-3 paste.
> 
> ...



Dude, you can drop the voltage on that thing massively. That'll help a lot with temps.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

HMM thats doesnt seem right CD cause i bought the Windows Home premium upgrade from MMSDA for the school discount and i install it on a formatted hard drive and it has activated a couple of times with not previous OS so there must be something wrong

Oh yes as Chicken Patty said, lower the voltage on that. Mine will do 4ghz @ 1.25V and 4.1 @ 1.275V


----------



## AddSub (Feb 21, 2010)

CDdude55, I found the last few BIOS updates from EVGA to be messing with my overclocks. BIOS-wise I've pretty much tested them all with few exceptions and I found the old SZ2C from April of 2009 to be the most stable while offering great overclocks. The last few BIOS releases have been found to cause all sorts of issues, especially if you are running a RAID setup via ICH10R (from my experience at least).

Latest BIOS releases have some supposedly neat features but for overall balance between stability and max overclock, SZ2C is a good choice. You can keep it mind once you are done with the extreme-overclocking side of things and want to settle on a 24/7 overclock.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, you can drop the voltage on that thing massively. That'll help a lot with temps.



Agreed drop the voltage my C1 doesn't even need that much voltage

also what are your temps?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea i would be too! i also got frustrated when i was installing XP onto my HTPC. It would install the base files after formatting the hard drive partition but when it went to restart, it would say "NTLDR is missing or corrupt" I finally figured out that my IDE cable was on backwards  i should have checked the small things



lol? those cables have a little notch, so that this cant happen normally 
did you applied it by force?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

oh boy oh boy oh oby

i have those goodies here on its way

EVGA SLI LE 180$

3x1 Corsair XMS3 1333 mhz 50$

and tadaaaa, a Xeon W3540 DO for 280$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh boy oh boy oh oby
> 
> i have those goodies here on its way
> 
> ...



Awesome Don, you better post them pics


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

i will, might take a few days for the MB and CPU to arrive, but i'll get the memory today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i will, might take a few days for the MB and CPU to arrive, but i'll get the memory today



Awesome, I love new builds


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

ye me too

i'm like a little child before christmas atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ye me too
> 
> i'm like a little child before christmas atm



im excited that I got my old i7 setup back and it's not really a new build LOl


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaXD its because you get this 







when you look in cpu-z 

it gives a great feeling inside,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahaXD its because you get this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/intelcore-i7.jpg
> 
> ...



  Got the i7 going finally, i'll post some pics soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got the i7 going finally, i'll post some pics soon



Glad we have u back


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Glad we have u back


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Agreed drop the voltage my C1 doesn't even need that much voltage
> 
> also what are your temps?



Idle: Core0:42C  Core1:40C  Core 2:44C  Core3: 39C

Keep in mind it's the mourning, so it a bit colder here in this room.

Still have yet to see the load temps. But i will try bumping down the voltage a bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

i bought a i7 920 CO, from one of the best oc'ers in denmark, + he says it has one of the best batchnumbers in the world when i comes to overclocking, and i got it for 175$, with reciept, + 1year warranty left

so i am fairly happy for now, maybe i'll get a H50 og the new Noctua monster for it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? those cables have a little notch, so that this cant happen normally
> did you applied it by force?



no what i ment was that i put the HD on the middle IDE connector and the CD drive on the end connector and a IDE cables middle connector is a slave and the end is a master so i had them backwards.

Now the only reason why i was stummped on this is because in the past this has worked even tho the HD as slave and the cd rom as master but this board is alittle diffrent.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> no what i ment was that i put the HD on the middle IDE connector and the CD drive on the end connector and a IDE cables middle connector is a slave and the end is a master so i had them backwards.
> 
> Now the only reason why i was stummped on this is because in the past this has worked even tho the HD as slave and the cd rom as master but this board is alittle diffrent.


aahh no i understand 
i hate IDE hardware, due to this complicated plugging/jumpering... happened me a few times also

SATA was really a godly gift


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i bought a i7 920 CO, from one of the best oc'ers in denmark, + he says it has one of the best batchnumbers in the world when i comes to overclocking, and i got it for 175$, with reciept, + 1year warranty left
> 
> so i am fairly happy for now, maybe i'll get a H50 og the new Noctua monster for it



The noctua with three delta fans like this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

aint that the thermalright ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aint that the thermalright ?



Is it?  I thought Noctua only had that desing?  Anyways, just do something like that with the Noctua 


EDIT:  It's the IFX 

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

haha i thought so, the noctua is wider on the cooling fins i think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i thought so, the noctua is wider on the cooling fins i think?



not sure, it just caught my eye how sick it must be with those three deltas LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

lol yeah it def look sicko imo

have to get my ruler out and do some meassuring,  that noctua is crazy BIG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol yeah it def look sicko imo
> 
> have to get my ruler out and do some meassuring,  that noctua is crazy BIG



Yep, it def. takes a bit of planning if your case is not a massive full tower LOL  Cant even fit your video card in the bottom PCI-E slot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa 

I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2010)

delta fans will make your ears bleed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

wait, when did you get a new techie?

yeah you gotta go get some modular, that shit there looks too messy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait, when did you get a new techie?
> 
> yeah you gotta go get some modular, that shit there looks too messy



I got it with the i7 rig   Compliment of a great friend   he's crazy though, he likes to kill!   He calls himself "THE ASSASSIN"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

aw man, i want friends too

jk it looks sick man, would love to have one, haha he's a real Ninja Assassin


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2010)

dont mind the autofocusing of the camera

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OE5n2s71Rc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

nice rig man!

but wth is that noise?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice rig man!
> 
> but wth is that noise?



I sounds like his camera lens...idk.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 21, 2010)

i told ya..its the camera autofocusing..its anoying to me as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aw man, i want friends too
> 
> jk it looks sick man, would love to have one, haha he's a real Ninja Assassin



  You have friends, I just don't have things to give away right now.  Only the cooler that I sent to brandon.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you sure you didn't use a clothes pin to attach a playing card to your exhaust fan?
That's the way my friends and I would transform our crappy Coast Kings to awesome racing bikes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Are you sure you didn't use a clothes pin to attach a playing card to your exhaust fan?
> That's the way my friends and I would transform our crappy Coast Kings to awesome racing bikes.



just in case you didnt know did you also know for the price of one regular bike. you can take an empty can of soda run over it with your front tire so it sticks and bam dirtbike


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 21, 2010)

5770 CF


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> 5770 CF
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/8449/p1010767t.jpg



Any results yet bro?  Got the issues sorted out?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

i see a picture link in the quote, but not in the thread, something wrong or is it just me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i see a picture link in the quote, but not in the thread, something wrong or is it just me?



doesnt work for me either


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i see a picture link in the quote, but not in the thread, something wrong or is it just me?



Same here, weird!   Linky in quote not working for me either.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's the pic again 





This is the score for now, still need to push the 5770


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

might be a glitch in the new image host, I've been seeing the box with a red X in it in a couple threads.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

lookin sweet man! even the colors is a match:-D

but you profile says 3 5770s, where is the 3rd?

we might have a battle soom assassin

will be getting i7 within the week and maybe a 3rd 5770 very soon


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 21, 2010)

The 3rd one should be here tomorrow 

It was modded for some dice action later this week 

I like this pic better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

thats a very clean bench setup, mine always gets messy lol

with DICE then you mean dry ice right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

now we have extreme cooling then read watch this http://hwbot.org/article/news/clarkdale_i3_wr_overclocking_attempt_fails

god what a fool


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a very clean bench setup, mine always gets messy lol
> 
> with DICE then you mean dry ice right?



yes dry ice 

I cleaned up my room before setting it up lol 

here is my new channel http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAssassin48 going to be posting some better vids, but for now its good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Here's the pic again
> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3905/p1010769gd.jpg
> 
> This is the score for now, still need to push the 5770
> ...



That score should be closer to 30k once you push them vid cards.  Good luck man, setup looks great!


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> dont mind the autofocusing of the camera
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7X4gdoG7o



I have the EVO of that board, do you have the "normal" board? like without the EVO? I'm not even sure what the difference is.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just put a 8800GTX in my system, instead of the GTX 275.





It was always a dream to get one of these, now I got one and another on its way.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> I have the EVO of that board, do you have the "normal" board? like without the EVO? I'm not even sure what the difference is.



SLI support is the difference


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

Hers....sorry for the flash, but I wasnt about to run it 2 floors down, then back up for a couple shots

Before...





After....


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

sexyness! That's all I an say... But, won't be right till you do one thing..


UPDATE THAT "HER'S RIG"


----------



## stevorob (Feb 22, 2010)

Sexy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> sexyness! That's all I an say... But, won't be right till you do one thing..
> 
> 
> UPDATE THAT "HER'S RIG"



Thanks CS, and I forgot all about it



stevorob said:


> Sexy.



Again thanks bro!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Just put a 8800GTX in my system, instead of the GTX 275.
> 
> [url]http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/1484/bild1135.jpg[/URL]
> 
> It was always a dream to get one of these, now I got one and another on its way.



Yea i always wanted one of these or an Ultra but the only thing i came close to back when thos were popular was a 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks CS, and I forgot all about it



That's what I'm here for! 


Oh, btw, did she do what I "asked her" to do?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

I seem to remember her reading something about abusing me in some form, but I cant remember exactly....but no she didnt do it...lol


----------



## stevorob (Feb 22, 2010)

Cleaned up the wiring some more






Picked up a g15 today cause I was bored lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice setup Stevo...next time push the piece in a lil further befor the images Or at least show it full on


----------



## stevorob (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice setup Stevo...next time push the piece in a lil further befor the images Or at least show it full on



Oh I've got some full on pics lol

Do I need to post? :


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

I havent seen that rule, but I dont think this is the right thread, unless it runs on a mITX ION or something.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I seem to remember her reading something about abusing me in some form, but I cant remember exactly....but no she didnt do it...lol



Man... that was just all about... Wow, great lady...  glad she didn't.. I'll get ya though... Took ya long enough..


As for the piece...  that's one way to make sure no one takes that computer! Just tell me there isn't some closed earphones laying around... Bioshock with closed earphones + gun around... One dead tapper!


----------



## stevorob (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man... that was just all about... Wow, great lady...  glad she didn't.. I'll get ya though... Took ya long enough..
> 
> 
> As for the piece...  that's one way to make sure no one takes that computer! Just tell me there isn't some closed earphones laying around... Bioshock with closed earphones + gun around... One dead tapper!



Haha.  It's there within reach just in case someone gets brave and decides to break into my apartment.  You should see what I have in the hallway 

I didn't even think about it when I took the pic, I'm just so used to it sitting there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

in a week or 2 i should have some new pics of my rig but this time will have water cooling


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

Gig-X58A-UD7
G.Skill 2133
i7 980X
3X 5870
1000 W Corsair HX
2X 128 SSD
BR/DVD/RW
Big Water on NB
Cooler Express = CPU
















T&B


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 22, 2010)

did you update with the new patch ?

for some reason it seems low for that high of an oc


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

Trn&Burn said:


> Gig-X58A-UD7
> G.Skill 2133
> i7 980X
> 3X 5870
> ...



do you use the phase without isolation material? it looks like that!


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

I dident get patch in just a quick run while i wait for my cascade to get here end of upcoming week I hope then we go ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM...........

SS board has kneaded eraser cut towel cloth then neoprene all it takes 24/7 no problems...

T&B


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 22, 2010)

Trn&Burn said:


> I dident get patch in just a quick run while i wait for my cascade to get here end of upcoming week I hope then we go ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM...........
> 
> T&B



whats your home forum ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2010)

haha can i buy that after testing?


----------



## bassmek2 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is mine atm thinkin about grabbing  a HAF 932 when i get some extra cash.. i just put one 

together with that case and there was so much space and looked so clean.. on the other hand 

mine is somewhat slapped together lost some peices to my case and broke the door off  front


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> whats your home forum ?







My Cascade being built by a friend



a few links in most forums.

T&B


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

can you rehost the links, for some reason the report system went off, and those links didnt work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Just put a 8800GTX in my system, instead of the GTX 275.
> 
> [url]http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/1484/bild1135.jpg[/URL]
> 
> It was always a dream to get one of these, now I got one and another on its way.



rig looks really nice bro, 



sneekypeet said:


> Hers....sorry for the flash, but I wasnt about to run it 2 floors down, then back up for a couple shots
> 
> Before...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/DSC01793.jpg
> ...



big difference


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> can you rehost the links, for some reason the report system went off, and those links didnt work



Sure I see!!!! and here is a board pick prep with link for how 2 as well, old news sorry if others know but was asked....






Link for preping 24/7 SS, Cascade:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=201916

That covers it pretty well, and like I said its old news but great.

Be back with links soon

T&B


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> can you rehost some reason the report system went off, and those links didnt work



My cascade link:

http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/showthread.php/another_cascade-19859/index.html?t=19859

Some forums I post in 
Name+ TURN & BURN, TURNnBURN, TURN&BURN ect.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=54

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=5

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=1

http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/index.php


actualy in most of the forums....

T&B


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

*Worlds Fastest Drives*

Hey I will be posting a new thread this end of week for anyone of intrest with the 920 and 980X 6 core but will be focused on the following Micron C300 128 (355 read/210 write) 6 GB interface Real SSD, have 2X 128's for real world testing and will have access to them as well.

Blowing away Intels 25M

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/crucial-c300-6gbps-sata-ssd-available-in-february/

T&B


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

so i got a GX2 for free, the owner thought it was dead, 

so i put it in, 






everything started up perfect, it found the card, installed it and BAM!!!!! black screen

is it because i have 2 5770s in there with a GX2? cant see why it should do any harm?

i might test it alone later, or when i get the i7, or i'll just make some delicius Nvidia  cake later this month


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

I kinda miss my GX2, it's been my only nvidia card.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

it feels nice to have in my hands, hope the oven trick will get the fucker working, but i will have to test it seperate later tonight, remove all ATI drivers, and then take out my 5770s and put the GX2 in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2010)

ok got the HTPC up and running after a small overscaling issue but its all fixed now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah Don, try it by itself


----------



## Binge (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so i got a GX2 for free, the owner thought it was dead,
> 
> so i put it in,
> 
> ...





(FIH) The Don said:


> it feels nice to have in my hands, hope the oven trick will get the fucker working, but i will have to test it seperate later tonight, remove all ATI drivers, and then take out my 5770s and put the GX2 in.



Take out the 5770... try again.  It probably works.

::EDIT:: is your PSU rated to handle a 5770 CF and a GX2?


----------



## Trn&Burn (Feb 22, 2010)

Theres no way you can run crossfire ati along with a 2x nvida you can run crossfire and a deticated signal nvida for physics but thats it!!!! pull the 2x ati's and try the GX2 alone

T&B


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

Binge said:


> Take out the 5770... try again.  It probably works.
> 
> ::EDIT:: is your PSU rated to handle a 5770 CF and a GX2?



he has a 1kw NorthQ... i suppose it should handle 2 power efficient, and 2 mid end cards


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

i have tried with 2 4870x2s in quadfire with a friend on that psu, it can do more than i thought

but fuck yeah






it seems to be working, will run a bench or 2 later, but F@CK! that thing is as hot as my old 4870x2 was


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

And I just sold bogmali a GX2 water block


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have tried with 2 4870x2s in quadfire with a friend on that psu, it can do more than i thought
> 
> but fuck yeah
> 
> ...



would you eventually sell that? if its possible to tri-sli that with a flashed 8800 gt, it would be the perfect upgrade for me,to finally be able to use AA on my 1920x1080 Flatron....IF you want to sell it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

i wont sell it until i'm 189% sure it is working, but yeah, if im sure we could def work womething out VW

you could also use it a primary and the 8800 as physx card?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i wont sell it until i'm 189% sure it is working, but yeah, if im sure we could def work womething out VW
> 
> you could also use it a primary and the 8800 as physx card?



yeah, but not all games support physx. most games support tri sli it also benches nice, and physx would still bring me no AA
thanks! i now only have to know, if the tri sli could work!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

lol yeah youre right, its under 30 or 40 games that supports it i think?

but yeah, see what you can find out about that tri sli, i think you need soft bridges, dont think the hard ones will fit

BTW, nice work brandon, i bet the wife is happy now she can watch the movies on the big tv?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yea! see i was having to hook my Acer ferrari laptop to the TV with its DVI output but now i can just turn on the HTPC and it automaticly is using the TV as a monitor


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol yeah youre right, its under 30 or 40 games that supports it i think?
> 
> but yeah, see what you can find out about that tri sli, i think you need soft bridges, dont think the hard ones will fit
> 
> BTW, nice work brandon, i bet the wife is happy now she can watch the movies on the big tv?



i have a small bridge, about as long as a thumb,it looks like that would fit, but i even bet someone here from europe has a softbridge to sell for small money. If everything fails, there is still ebay! (and sli works without bridge, the bridge brings about x1 pcie performance, i read somewhere)

EDIT: lol don, your eyes on the pic are bloodred 
i just realized that, after watching the pic from close!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

dude, i have grave news, the gx2 do not work i think, i think i have to do the oven trick on it, it just started flickering, and doing artifacts and then black screen, twice!

i'm sorry man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bake It!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah i will make a nice Nvidia Cake


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i will make a nice Nvidia Cake



that doesnt sound too bad tho! it may be relived! BUT: really open all windows, that stinks like hell!

maybe a solder joint got loose, because of massive overheating


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

thats what i'm thinking, but hey i'm no electronics man, so i really dont know, or maybe one of the chips is dead?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats what i'm thinking, but hey i'm no electronics man, so i really dont know, or maybe one of the chips is dead?



no, then even the bios would be scrambled. you probably wont even eb able to boot into windows. things tell me this baby might love/live on... sounds like unstable voltage, have you checked the caps? i have a bunch of high quality 2200mf 16v and 25v caps, if there is a problem,i can (probably) resolder a bulged or blewn cap
most caps are rated for 85c° and 105° , above that temp they will degrade fast ;-)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 22, 2010)

i tried to take the enclosure off, and what a mess, it is SO har to get off, i might try to take it totally apart later and tjeck the caps and what not


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i tried to take the enclosure off, and what a mess, it is SO har to get off, i might try to take it totally apart later and tjeck the caps and what not



i had that on a g80 8800gts.... the paste was SO hard, and difficult to get off, i really feared to break the IO chip it was nearly like plastic foil

that would be really nice 
if that card would be working, i would have an arsenal of g92. enough for a quad SLI
but a Tri SLI would be very easy, the EVGA can take the 9800gt clocks,with ease


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2010)

funny G80 8800 vs G92 8800= G80 FTW (at least they wont fail= most had to wait for G92b to be right in stability)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 23, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> funny G80 8800 vs G92 8800= G80 FTW (at least they wont fail= most had to wait for G92b to be right in stability)



i love my g92 2000mhz+ shader 8800gt. on water, it could possibly do wonders. its on stock cooling now, not modded,only applied some mx2


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Picked up my new case today used. I'm rather happy with it. 

















There's 3 normal fans I plan on replacing within the next week or so, as two came with the case, and are old, and the third is one I had in my last case and is also pretty old.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't mean to crap on your purchase but that's a pretty poor case I hope no more then $25 was spent on it for your sake !


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Spent only $20 on it, and it was a hell of an upgrade from my last case. So I'm happy with it.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is it?  I thought Noctua only had that desing?  Anyways, just do something like that with the Noctua
> 
> 
> EDIT:  It's the IFX
> ...



not really its a cogage arrow


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahh good 

They sell for £28-32 ( 50 American or so) over here which is crazily over priced considering the cases you can get for that amount.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's what my brother said. But considering this one is in pretty good condition, and I only got it for $20. It was worth it. 

The guy did toss in some sleeved UV IDE cables. So that was a plus.


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

ok guys its been a while since ive been o here

Here are some pics of my rig and wheres it up to atm


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2010)

STUdog said:


> ok guys its been a while since ive been o here
> 
> Here are some pics of my rig and wheres it up to atm
> 
> ...



D A M N


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

sorry for the fuzzy pics


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

STUdog said:


> sorry for the fuzzy pics




MOAR FANS!

You clearly don't have enough yet 


*edit*

what case is it ?I recognise the shape but can't quite place what it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats hot shit right there STU!!!

Guys i was on my PC last night and i kept hearing one of my fans idle up and down and finally it got quiet then i noticed by temp going up to the mid 50s!!!!! so i took a flash light and started looking around in my case and noticed my high flow delta fan on my single RAD had stopped running  i immediatly turned off the computer and havnt messed with it yet. Im real sad that it has done this cause i paid almost 40$ for that fan. its a "Delta 120x38mm PFB1212UHE Ultra Extreme 256 CFM Super High Speed Case Fan" AKA ear blister. I have had this ran running of 5v instead of 12v like it mentioned on the instructions to lower sound. hopefully its not he fan but the molex connector. I will work on it as soon as my daughter gets on the school bus.


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats hot shit right there STU!!!
> 
> Guys i was on my PC last night and i kept hearing one of my fans idle up and down and finally it got quiet then i noticed by temp going up to the mid 50s!!!!! so i took a flash light and started looking around in my case and noticed my high flow delta fan on my single RAD had stopped running  i immediatly turned off the computer and havnt messed with it yet. Im real sad that it has done this cause i paid almost 40$ for that fan. its a "Delta 120x38mm PFB1212UHE Ultra Extreme 256 CFM Super High Speed Case Fan" AKA ear blister. I have had this ran running of 5v instead of 12v like it mentioned on the instructions to lower sound. hopefully its not he fan but the molex connector. I will work on it as soon as my daughter gets on the school bus.



report back?

The case is a silverstone TJ07, highly modded


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

OK i got it working again! it wassnt the fan, it was the molex connector like i had hoped. When i closed the side panel with my wires, I must have pinched the connector and it had broke away from one side of the lead and made the fan quit. i took the cable out and threw it away and used a brand new one and its back!


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Added a 5850 today;


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok im pissed again! LOLOLOL!!!

OK i bought a dual set of 12inch cold cathodes for my case. i received them on Saturday and only had time to test not install. well i hooked them to a molex connector in the PC and they lit up very bright! well this morning after dealing with a fan issue, i got to install the cathodes. well i got them setup in the case and when to turn the PC on and NO LIGHTS.... so i check the switch and still nothing. I messed around with the connections and still nothing  i took my volt meter to see if the molex connector wasn't messed up and it was supplying it with 12v so no problem there. I tested the connectors were the lights hook up at and 0V coming out  how could the box die when it wasn't even in use? i just hooked it up for like less that 30 seconds to test and it worked perfect! The worst part of this is i already gave the guy positive heat and told him the work good. do they sale just the box that powers the lights?

HOT CARDS WOLF!! thats very clean! how does that V10 cool your CPU?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok im pissed again! LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> OK i bought a dual set of 12inch cold cathodes for my case. i received them on Saturday and only had time to test not install. well i hooked them to a molex connector in the PC and they lit up very bright! well this morning after dealing with a fan issue, i got to install the cathodes. well i got them setup in the case and when to turn the PC on and NO LIGHTS.... so i check the switch and still nothing. I messed around with the connections and still nothing  i took my volt meter to see if the molex connector wasn't messed up and it was supplying it with 12v so no problem there. I tested the connectors were the lights hook up at and 0V coming out  how could the box die when it wasn't even in use? i just hooked it up for like less that 30 seconds to test and it worked perfect! The worst part of this is i already gave the guy positive heat and told him the work good. do they sale just the box that powers the lights?
> 
> HOT CARDS WOLF!! thats very clean! how does that V10 cool your CPU?



You might be able to get your hands on an inverter, but the plugs vary from brand to brand so make sure you get the right one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

NICE NEO! i will post a pic of my HAF once i get this cathode situation under control!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Im going to order this one. it uses the same connectors and its universal plus i can add two more cathodes if i wanted to


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

yea sleeving is awesome! i like to see people sleeve! 

This one with shipping is 27$ so im gonna wait on it or if i can find one alot cheaper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just went ahead and ordered this

http://www.petrastechshop.com/lo12ducocaki2.html

I will probably sale the two 12in blue cathode tubes. if anybody needs the blue tubes let me know


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i was kinda worried how the red and blue would go together and instead of ordering a really expensive converter, i would just order the right color for my case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea the side panel on these things are really NICE! my case originaly was a AMD edition but now its a I7 Edition LOL!


----------



## wolf (Feb 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HOT CARDS WOLF!! thats very clean! how does that V10 cool your CPU?



very well, idles in the low 40's loads in the 50's to 60's, bar stress tests which are around 80-85.

the 5850 and 5870 work together like magic, they both clock to 950/1250 on 1.162 which is 5870 stock voltage, I am well pleased.

hawt HAF too btw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea my water loop does low 30s to 62 full load with the CPU @ 4.1ghz with 1.275V


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i got the AMD edition at a really low price! but had to do some trading to get the regular HAF side panel and did some modding to the front logo. did a full inside black paint job. I really like it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG nice paintjob! who did this?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 23, 2010)

*here's mine....*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

nice huskie! is that a M3A78 series board?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 23, 2010)

> nice huskie! is that a M3A78 series board?




*yeah. its pretty good one mainboard for my amd 7750 be cpu. cheers man*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

yea i had one too a CM version and i LOVED the board! i wished i still had one to go in my HTPC and trade out the Intel Setup


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 23, 2010)

HUSKIE,

Might want to push that tubing on the lower barb of the res on further... Looks like its barely on there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> HUSKIE,
> 
> Might want to push that tubing on the lower barb of the res on further... Looks like its barely on there.



I didnt see that either til you just said something. yea that could come off and make a bad mess


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

guys how do u like the haf 932?  I just got one off a mate for FREE,  ive put my VMware server in it,  last thing to do is get Orange Xigmatek white led fans,  ive already painted the inside black


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish I could get a 932 for free... Nice snag STUdog, and they are marvelous cases with LOTS of room for normal components.  Also decent native support for 120.3 watercooling setups in the top of the case as well as room elsewhere for other goodies.


----------



## STUdog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok guys here is one of my other pc's,

My VMware server,  This runs upto 4 vmware clients mainly running COD4 servers

Specs:

Asus L1N64 WS SLI dual opteron mobo
2x 3.0ghz Dual opterons 2222s
Will soon have 2x 9800GTs for a third gaming pc (currently a 220GT)
2x750gbs
2x250gbs
Dual HP Server NIC

(Will be decking it out with these fans on the weekend)






Well here are some pics of there Haf,  Which I now call it, "The HOF"  - High Octane Flow,  lol


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heres my PC today, will be different tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

What's changing?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

he's cooling i think


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Taking the 2nd GTX 275 out and the 8800GTX.

I only did it today for something to do.  Since these are all benching cards, I don't want them to run for too long, they're going to have a hard time when my cascade's home


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of most of my GPUs so far, trying to decide what ones to get next.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

for those of you who havent been watching my build log...

heres the link... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1778405#newpost


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

de-licious


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking awesome Fitseries3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

is it just me or is TPU REALLY slow?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Heres my PC today, will be different tomorrow
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3095/bild1150.jpg



IFX-14 is such a nice looking cooler : ]






My rig will soon be going into this big boy of a case 





Going to spray interior black, fit water-cooling in the door and cut cable management holes : ]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

aint that a Thermaltake?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Aye TT Kandalf, got it from Human Error, arrived this morning : ]


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 24, 2010)

sweet, those a bigass cases


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet, those a bigass cases




Yeah, its to big for my desk 

Going to have to put a height adjustable stool by my desk in order to hold the front up 



*edit*

Thing is going to weigh 88 lb when I've got my gear fitted ha ha


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

Meh my cooling weights 110lb alone


----------



## STUdog (Feb 24, 2010)

nice

hey fatguy where u at in brisbane?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2010)

North side, Redcliffe.


----------



## STUdog (Feb 24, 2010)

oh nice,  im at aspley


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 24, 2010)

Got everything in my rosewill challenger case.  Not bad for 60 dollar shipped case


----------



## STUdog (Feb 24, 2010)

that case looks sic,  love the paint effect,  did it come like that?

Kinda same size as my cm scout,  just manages to fit in a gtx260.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah thats teh stock case.  probly the best sub 50 dollar case out there.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...47153&cm_re=challenger-_-11-147-153-_-Product

I got mine with cheap shipping + taxes

first case I ever owned that had the cable management holes.  not sure if I did it right but it works.  also my first case that has front audio, usb, and esata.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good, but bottom mount PSU isn't really my thing. 

Otherwise, it's a very clean rig. What's that X-Fi card? Sound? Also, what PSU is that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cable management ould be better but not bad for your first case with the capability of hiding the wires 

Kudos on reverse mounting the HDDS too, always looks so much better.


By the by the Rosewill case is a CASECOM case, model 6788 : ]

You can buy them from Ebuyer if your in the UK.


Give me a bit and I'll go take a picture of my other set up inside it.

( wish i had modular psu though, cables were to short so management is shite)


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 24, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Got everything in my rosewill challenger case.  Not bad for 60 dollar shipped case
> http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t83/shroomalistic/for sale/100_5863.jpg



you could run the other mobo power conector, npt the 24pin one, under your graphics cards, other then that looks rather nice, like the psu


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 24, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> you could run the other mobo power conector, npt the 24pin one, under your graphics cards, other then that looks rather nice, like the psu



It should fit under the mobo too


----------



## alucasa (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine.

 Excuse the size, lol. 
Spec is in my signature & my system spec.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's sweet, I really want to build a micro pc sometime!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks good, but bottom mount PSU isn't really my thing.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a very clean rig. What's that X-Fi card? Sound? Also, what PSU is that?



The X-Fi is a Titanium Fatality Pro pcie sound card and the PSU is a PC Power and Cooling 750w Red edition.




ste2425 said:


> you could run the other mobo power conector, npt the 24pin one, under your graphics cards, other then that looks rather nice, like the psu



Ill git it a try



Thrackan said:


> It should fit under the mobo too



not long enough to go that route.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

I had the same problem, damn short cables.

Under the left hand side of GPUS is definitely the way forward though, also doesn't require a mother board uninstallation which is handy.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks guys , im gonna give that shot.  right now its all the way against the board so its not too bad but that would deffinitly help out chipset cause its most likely keeping airflow from witthe way it is now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.

***NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.

The Core i7 920 dedicated cruncher/bencher









And my Phenom II rig out of the case and onto the Torture Rack. I got some nice plans for this bad boy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

what happened to the H50 on the PII?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what happened to the H50 on the PII?



Can't mount it on the Rack.  Remember its a whole unit so I if I mount on the outside with tube facing in they interfere with the rack and if I mount it outside with tubing facing out they are not long enough to reach the CPU.  I'm thinking of ordering a PCI Wherever rack and putting it on there.  What do you think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't mount it on the Rack.  Remember its a whole unit so I if I mount on the outside with tube facing in they interfere with the rack and if I mount it outside with tubing facing out they are not long enough to reach the CPU.  I'm thinking of ordering a PCI Wherever rack and putting it on there.  What do you think?



that may work out decently.  it sucks that you can't mount it without anything else


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.
> 
> ***NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> ...



Like your new Tech Station


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that may work out decently.  it sucks that you can't mount it without anything else



I bought some screws and all, I couldn't figure it out


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

I know this is sacrilegious to even mention.....but hear me out.

What if you were to notch the two tubing holes in the 3rd image, on the right in front of the fan.
If the tubing on the H50 in fact lines up. Then you could mount it outside and let the hoses go toward the CPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bought some screws and all, I couldn't figure it out



Take a look at it again and then if you can't get it get the anywhere rack


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I know this is sacrilegious to even mention.....but hear me out.
> 
> What if you were to notch the two tubing holes in the 3rd image, on the right in front of the fan.
> If the tubing on the H50 in fact lines up. Then you could mount it outside and let the hoses go toward the CPU



What do you mean by notch?



p_o_s_pc said:


> Take a look at it again and then if you can't get it get the anywhere rack


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

God I just had the worst luck ever, posting this from my uncles dell.

The power to my pump got knocked loose without me noticing and my system crashed, now the quad seams to be dead : [

Ontop of that I tried to use a Pentium D I got and that's not working either ( won't even boot at all, where as at least the quad tried to load windows and couldn't) 

Its definitely the cpus aswell as I put in my little 80gb laptop drive ( with a tested and workin OS on it) and have the same problem with both cpus.

SHIT!

Please to be pointing me in the direction of some cheap replacement CPUS : [


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> God I just had the worst luck ever, posting this from my uncles dell.
> 
> The power to my pump got knocked loose without me noticing and my system crashed, now the quad seams to be dead : [
> 
> ...



As for the Pentium D: did you try powering off, unplugging, pushing your power button for a while and then trying again? BIOS reset too?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> As for the Pentium D: did you try powering off, unplugging, pushing your power button for a while and then trying again? BIOS reset too?




Yup, twice 
So annoyed!

If real-temp started at start-up ( it just won't for some reason on my rig regardless of what I do) I could of avoided all this as I would of seen idle temps go from 15-20c up to 50c D:

( what temps were reported in bios when I eventually got into it after the crash) and at the time of the crash, my system was not idle ...

So I suspect temps could of been over 100c : /


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yup, twice
> So annoyed!
> 
> If real-temp started at start-up ( it just won't for some reason on my rig regardless of what I do) I could of avoided all this as I would of seen idle temps go from 15-20c up to 50c D:
> ...



hey panther, want to buy your e5200 back?
i still have it, and it works!
man, that sucks arse
are you really sure the proc is dead?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> hey panther, want to buy your e5200 back?
> i still have it, and it works!
> man, that sucks arse
> are you really sure the proc is dead?




I'm fairly certain, thing is it could somehow be the mobo aswell : [

How ever yeah buying the e5200 back would be handy, they're still the same price as when i first bought it brand new D:

( over here anyway)

I want to test another CPU first before I commit to that as it be a bit of waste if it is the mobo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm fairly certain, thing is it could somehow be the mobo aswell : [
> 
> How ever yeah buying the e5200 back would be handy, they're still the same price as when i first bought it brand new D:
> 
> ...



it has only seen 3 months use, since u sold it to me ;-)
got me a quad relatively fast, and exchanged the e5200 with it

when you take out the ram, and try to boot, does it beep like mad? or is it completly silent?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea panther i dont think it could be the CPUs for sure yet. have you tried the CPUs on a diffrent board?

Also with real temp i have my max temp set @ 75 deg and if it goes above that i have it set to run a small .bat file i made that has "Shutdown.exe -s -t 00" in it to instantly shut the PC down to save it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea panther i dont think it could be the CPUs for sure yet. have you tried the CPUs on a diffrent board?
> 
> Also with real temp i have my max temp set @ 75 deg and if it goes above that i have it set to run a small .bat file i made that has "Shutdown.exe -s -t 00" in it to instantly shut the PC down to save it.




Useless as realtemp won't load at start up on my rig : / thanks though man

Even following step by step instructions from the maker : [


Also I have a spare board, but its ddr2 and I have no ddr2 ram : [

Also no one wants to sell any to me it seams, been trying to get hold of some for the past week or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a set of 2x512mb PC2-4300U sticks?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

@ VW no ram = no beep at all.

That means mobo is fucked right? :[


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

you can send me the xeon and ill test it for ya


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> @ VW no ram = no beep at all.
> 
> That means mobo is fucked right? :[



ewww... probably right 
normally every modern board should emit a single or simply a permanent beep, when ram is removed... as far as i know that means fucked, when it does not happen...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ewww... probably right
> normally every modern board should emit a single or simply a permanent beep, when ram is removed... as far as i know that means fucked, when it does not happen...



It can also mean CPU is dead. If the CPU is dead and there is no ram you won't get a beep....

I am starting to think twice about putting my i7 underwater... I may just WC the Pentium D


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you mean by notch?



 I think this might give you an idea what I meant. Sorry for trashing your image.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

OH i think he means cut a notch out for the barbs?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

if the hoses line up with the precut holes, yes remove the outer bits of em and slide it into place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't want to cut the rack though


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

SISSY haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

jk man, but it would be nice with the H50 on it though


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wouldn't want to cut the rack though



I think I mentioned sacrilege in my post Personally, I'm not sure I would cut it either.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Update on my Quad-Cruncher rig! new (used) parts:

1.Tt SpinQ cpu cooler

2.Evga 9600GT

3.Corsair 400CX psu

4.Noctua 120mm fan

She has a small overclock of 2.9Ghz and I am going to start folding the 9600 later today.

the other specs:

Phenom X4 9950
DFI 790FX-M2RS
PNY 1Gb 800 ram
Seagate 80Gb hdd
LG x22 dvd/cd drive
Thermaltake V3 case










can anyone guess what pic is in the backround?





















BEFORE:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

is that NB cooler blocking the top PCIex slot?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> is that NB cooler blocking the top PCIex slot?



yes, that was the only angle I could make it work without hitting anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

hmmm could you ever get another one that would fit?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It can also mean CPU is dead. If the CPU is dead and there is no ram you won't get a beep....
> 
> I am starting to think twice about putting my i7 underwater... I may just WC the Pentium D



i believe only a nother board will be able to really proof,which is the reason
i didnt knew that... maybe both its dead... that would be REALLY shitty


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

i always wanted an xeon CPU. i might try to find one for 775


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm could you ever get another one that would fit?



why, does it bother you?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL t77

I dunno, everytime i look at it im like "what if he HAD to put a card in there?"

HAHAHA!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a question! 

will 771 CPUs work in 775 slots?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL t77
> 
> I dunno, everytime i look at it im like "what if he HAD to put a card in there?"
> 
> HAHAHA!



haha, nah...this is just my spare rig only used for crunching/folding. I have no reason to ever put a 2nd card in there. I wouldn't mind having a Thermalright cooler on there because this Tt NB cooler kinda sucks monkey ball.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just messed up something SO BAD its about to make me cry!

My 1.5tb drive doesnt work anymore


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

try and give it one firm shake one way, clockwise while its on

sometimes it helps


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 25, 2010)

otherwise i would immediatly send it in to a recovery company, they should be able to get you all important data off it... its just... costly


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah that would cost him thousands of $


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> jk man, but it would be nice with the H50 on it though


Sure would, but time to buy the PCI Wherever rack 



sneekypeet said:


> I think I mentioned sacrilege in my post Personally, I'm not sure I would cut it either.



yeah not worth it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> otherwise i would immediatly send it in to a recovery company, they should be able to get you all important data off it... its just... costly





(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah that would cost him thousands of $



No way, does it really cost thousands to remove data from a broken drive?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No way, does it really cost thousands to remove data from a broken drive?



i had to pay 200 euro for a accidently formatted HD its not cheap, but not that expensive. thats probably when the drives are burnt or severly physically damaged, and need to be dismantled, and not every company does it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

i know a guy who payed over 10000€ to get all he's pictures back from a 1tb external that he dropped on the floor, the disc's needed to be removed or some weird shit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know a guy who payed over 10000€ to get all he's pictures back from a 1tb external that he dropped on the floor, the disc's needed to be removed or some weird shit



ewww^^ thats mean! probably he had the money tho,eh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

he didnt' but coul borrow them from he's parents, it  was nearly ALL he's pcitures from close to 20 journeys around the world

now he got 2 backup drives in bankboxes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

well luckly i had my first deployment to iraqs pictures on photobucket but all other ones are gone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he didnt' but coul borrow them from he's parents, it  was nearly ALL he's pcitures from close to 20 journeys around the world
> 
> now he got 2 backup drives in bankboxes



someone learned his lessons ;-)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

oh yeah


----------



## shaddowdragon (Feb 26, 2010)

My 5850 finally arrived, just picked it up.  Over 300 pages of glory from you guys, cannot wait till I can post some pics of my own.  Ordered 24 November 2009 ...


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

Before:






After:





The new mobo installed and all rads moved into the case, with the dual-rad up front and the single rad up on the top. Way less clutter. Also waiting for my six Scythe Kamakaze 120mm blue led fans. Each has a speed controller with it and I'm gonna mod one of the drive bay covers to hold them all (Or at least the four for the front rad push-pull fans, the other two will be on the top rad and the rear exhaust, dunno yet if I'll mod those to the front, or use the expansion slot mounting for the speed controllers the fans come with).


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like how you re-arranged the pipes. looks neater : ]

Still think you should change the fan grill on the side to something with a bit more air flow, it also makes it much louder having that thing infront of the fan.

I think it was you that I suggested that before anyways.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I like how you re-arranged the pipes. looks neater : ]
> 
> Still think you should change the fan grill on the side to something with a bit more air flow, it also makes it much louder having that thing infront of the fan.
> 
> I think it was you that I suggested that before anyways.



I don't think it was me, or at least I missed it somehow. You're quite right, of course, and I actually have a few low-restriction fan grills around. Lemme try and fit one of those here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking alot better yukikaze   maybe some pics with light to see how you mounted the rads and stuff??


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking alot better yukikaze   maybe some pics with light to see how you mounted the rads and stuff??



Ask, and you shall receive !

The top rad:











The front rad (It was really hard to get the camera positioned so you'd see something, the tubing connects to the top of the rad):










And here's the swapped fan grill, indeed much better:


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2010)

those rads look very... aluminum...


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> those rads look very... aluminum...



Those rads are very crappy. It is a TT BigWater 745, after all (But it was damned cheap, and it was my practice run with WC...plus it actually does a pretty good job). The rads have copper piping and aluminum fins.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Those rads are very crappy. It is a TT BigWater 745, after all (But it was damned cheap, and it was my practice run with WC...plus it actually does a pretty good job). The rads have copper piping and aluminum fins.



ah I see... hey if it does the job, then it does the job .

My experience is that fans matter more than rads anyways.


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

Specs :

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13Ghz @ 3.2Ghz + Xigmatek Dark Knight
2048Mo RAM A-Data DDRII 800
Gigabyte 8400GS ( Will soon change to an HD4890 Vapor-X
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4
Asus Xonar DX
Samsung F1 750Go
Cooler Master RealPower M620Watts
A+ Case ElDiablo Modded " White Freezer "


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


>



Reminds me of a SHOOP DA WHOOP!


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2010)

once again im back i want to show off my new set up of my watercooling please let me know which are better.. please comment... here my previous set up:

*the old one:*





*the new set up:*





*i put the rad outside the casing.... *


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

liked the old setup better, the new looks messy imo, but good you got that tube all the way on the res


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> liked the old setup better, the new looks messy imo, but good you got that tube all the way on the res



thanks for that....


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> liked the old setup better, the new looks messy imo, but good you got that tube all the way on the res



Same here. The older one was neater.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

but if you could put something underneath the pump and res to get them in same height, that would look good i'd say, it just looks like its been thrown in there, (no offense)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK ive got more major problems! if loosing ALL my data wasn't enought, I called seagate today to setup an RMA and we got through the process of setting everything up until she took down my serial number. turns out this drive came in one of seagates external enclosures and since i dont have that the warranty is VOID. i was like WTF? i bought it internal. So the lady had me take a picture of the hard drive and email it to her. im still waiting on her response.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK ive got more major problems! if loosing ALL my data wasn't enought, I called seagate today to setup an RMA and we got through the process of setting everything up until she took down my serial number. turns out this drive came in one of seagates external enclosures and since i dont have that the warranty is VOID. i was like WTF? i bought it internal. So the lady had me take a picture of the hard drive and email it to her. im still waiting on her response.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/Picture.jpg



Some skanky shops do stuff like that... Where did you get the drive?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

i got it from a guy selling them on hard forums. his thread said they were brand new. i already got one drive from him and it started to give me a bad smart status so i told him about it and he was nice enough to ship me a drive, let me copy all my stuff to it then ship the bad one back. i sent him a messege on hard and hopfully he can help me out again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

well just got off the phone with seagate after they checked the picture and they told me the drive doesnt have a warranty without the outer parts so im screwed.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 26, 2010)

time to hit up ebay for an enclosure maybe? Did they at least tell you what kind of enclosure it came out of?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2010)

*ok ok... like this? much better? what you think guys?*





*
hope you like it..*


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 26, 2010)

just out of curiosity, why do you have a res and a T-line?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

much better imo, looks good now


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> just out of curiosity, why do you have a res and a T-line?



i did it for the bubble through out


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> much better imo, looks good now




don't call me imo....


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> well just got off the phone with seagate after they checked the picture and they told me the drive doesnt have a warranty without the outer parts so im screwed.





Not at all, as the person you bought it from should of told you they were pulled from enclosures.

I sincerely doubt its new aswell, get in touch with him and just return it to him and get you cash back.

Then just buy a brand new one.

Maxtor and seagate 7200 rpm 500gb drives are cheap as hell. 

( like £35 quid here, and you don't pay same taxes so save 17.5% straight away ontop of that electronics tend to be a bit cheaper in general over in the US )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

i might try to sweet talk my wife into letting me take the refund money and order two 500GB WB black drives and do raid 0 



sNiPeRbOb said:


> time to hit up ebay for an enclosure maybe? Did they at least tell you what kind of enclosure it came out of?



Cant, the guy at seagate told me, once the company took the drive out of the enclosure then the warranty was VOID. they have a seal sticker on the enclosure. its a seagate free agent model like this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148357


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

i'd say you've been screwed over man, that is not fair of the selelr not to mention that from the beginning


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Not at all, as the person you bought it from should of told you they were pulled from enclosures.
> 
> I sincerely doubt its new aswell, get in touch with him and just return it to him and get you cash back.
> 
> ...



i will never buy a maxtor again^^
i only experienced the worst of them, even if the drive i own is still alive.
-its baking its way to its own personal 60deg.
-its not very silent
-the SMART died after about 2 years


----------



## AddSub (Feb 26, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/1086/dsc01431t.jpg
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/4534/dsc01432xg.jpg
> 
> ...




I like that case. It uses the same chassis a lot of older Xaser v7000x/v8000x series from Thermaltake were based on. Nearly all-steel construction is pretty rare nowadays. Heck, cases with ANY steel in them seem to be a rarity. Overall, nice machine you got there.  Although, upgrading to a HD4890 would not be my first choice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will never buy a maxtor again^^
> i only experienced the worst of them, even if the drive i own is still alive.
> -its baking its way to its own personal 60deg.
> -its not very silent
> -the SMART died after about 2 years



Maxtor brand wasn't bad until seagate bought them out. I had a original maxtor manufactured 250GB IDE Drive and it lasted over 7 years and it still going (but with the smart status at caution).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maxtor brand wasn't bad until seagate bought them out. I had a original maxtor manufactured 250GB IDE Drive and it lasted over 7 years and it still going (but with the smart status at caution).



mine is also somewhere about this age...one of the first Sata on the market.. that was its only advantage, it wont die  it just never ran very good


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i will never buy a maxtor again^^
> i only experienced the worst of them, even if the drive i own is still alive.
> -its baking its way to its own personal 60deg.
> -its not very silent
> -the SMART died after about 2 years



I say " shit happens" 

When I first built my rig, my ram was DOA, I didn't refuse to buy corsair ever again, technically DOA is worse then a drive picking up wear and tear over the years 



Also check if the vent hole has someone got blocked up, its very small so can get blocked VERY easily.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maxtor brand wasn't bad until seagate bought them out. I had a original maxtor manufactured 250GB IDE Drive and it lasted over 7 years and it still going (but with the smart status at caution).



I agree, I have a 10GB Maxtor that has been through 10 years of hell and still works.  Installed so many OS's its not funny.

Kinda weird how one piece of hardware can last years but then some just up and die in 6 months.

Guess things aren't designed for longevity anymore.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I say " shit happens"
> 
> When I first built my rig, my ram was DOA, I didn't refuse to buy corsair ever again, technically DOA is worse then a drive picking up wear and tear over the years
> 
> ...



i got an IBM HDD, that lasted over 10 years, till now... it was quiet and cool. and relatively fast,regarding its age. i also have made only bad experiences with corsair stuff... both dominator kits i own, time like shit, and only one of them OCs. the ballistix i have are FAR better, and they were a lot cheaper
DOA can happen all time, but i hate, if something craps only halfway out, and then refuses to die in a short time, so i can RMA it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok update! the guy is offering me a full refund on the drive and alls well. now i have to find another drive or drives to replace it


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I agree, I have a 10GB Maxtor that has been through 10 years of hell and still works.  Installed so many OS's its not funny.
> 
> Kinda weird how one piece of hardware can last years but then some just up and die in 6 months.
> 
> Guess things aren't designed for longevity anymore.





It's not that.

Drives are more complex now.


As component density increases rate of failure goes up ( as there's more things that have a 1 in a million chance of failing)

Same as population increase, rate of sickness/disease /genetic disorder goes up, its not because we're living in different ways its just there's more people with x chance of getting ill .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK i have 80$ for a new drive. i want a 1.5tb or 3x500GB drives MUST BE WESTERN DIGITAL.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it me or is newegg expensive on harddrives?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

yea thats what i seen. i was looking around the FS thread on anandtech, hard, and here to see if anybody was selling some good drives


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

is 70$ a good deal for a Western  Digital Caviar Black 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Drive?


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

AddSub said:


> I like that case. It uses the same chassis a lot of older Xaser v7000x/v8000x series from Thermaltake were based on. Nearly all-steel construction is pretty rare nowadays. Heck, cases with ANY steel in them seem to be a rarity. Overall, nice machine you got there.  Although, upgrading to a HD4890 would not be my first choice.



Thanks Mate.

So, what GPU would you choose ?

( Sorry for my bad english O_O )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

whats the budget?


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

174,90 EUR Euro = 238,015 USD US Dollars

( Price of the HD4890 Vapor-X on a French Website )


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

well thats not too expensive, kinda like danish prices which is HIGH 

but i would go for a 5770, maybe the vapor-x version and then oc it to like 970/1375, that should be good imo


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

HD5770 < HD4890  .

DX11 is not my priority ( Windows XP ... )

Thanks for your proposition also ^^


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

oh my bad then, go for the 4890 then

maybe yu can find one used? that would bring the price down to a little over 100€


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, but i prefer buy new components  , not already used


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> Yeah, but i prefer buy new components  , not already used




Surely if they are working and have warranty its irrelevant if they are new or not? 


The logic, it makes no sense to my brain D:


Edit, the5770s can over-clock to over-cloked 4890 levels if you have skills 

( or after market cooling lol)


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know, i like that i prefer new XD.

Overclock a GPU, you can get 4-5FPS more, this is not enough to take the risk ( for me  . )


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

I take it you've never over-clocked ever 


I've once pulled an extra 50 fps from over-clocking a 3870 and 3850 in crossfire ( FEAR 2 school stage, fighting the music teacher remnant)

The cards come with programs in order to over clock them, hell you can even click " auto clock" and it will do the job for you!

By the way, you speak of only a 5fps difference from overclocking.

But have you read reviews recently?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH_5830_DirectCu/20.html

only 10 frames difference between 5770 and 4890

and the 4890 uses more power, produces more heat and will be noisier ( unless you get an expensive one like Asus EAH top with super ml cap)

Even in older games the difference between the cards is negligible

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH_5830_DirectCu/16.html

( sorry for using links from the 5850 review, but the info on 5770 is still there)


I would really recommend the 5770.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> is 70$ a good deal for a Western  Digital Caviar Black 1 TB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Drive?



Any body know if this is a good deal?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah thats a nice deal bro, they are like 120$ in denmark


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK just wondering. i sent the guy a PM and if he resonds i will buy it


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah ok



> I take it you've never over-clocked ever



Never a GPU yeah, CPU : E6400 2.13Ghz @ 3.2Ghz - 53°C Burn 1H on OCCT


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

well if its shipped then its even better


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Any body know if this is a good deal?



id say thats really good i paid £30 for a 500gb wd with the same specs, so going of the 500gb is half a TB that should be £60 or $91 so id says thats good yea.
edit: i was a bit late there


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> Yeah ok
> 
> 
> 
> Never a GPU yeah, CPU : E6400 2.13Ghz @ 3.2Ghz - 53°C Burn 1H on OCCT




The 4890 is an over-clockers card in my opinion anyway ( since it was first card people could et to 1ghz) 

so if you don't plan on over-clocking getting the nice quiet, cool running, power efficient and smaller card would make more sense heh.


Of course it is your money to spend though, just throwing some shapes your way, up to you what you do with them XD


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL, i see yeah ^^.

Prolimatech MK-13 is my friend if i want to overclock  .


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

It comes with very poor ramsinks/mosfet sinks by the by.

I would recommend thermalrights t-rad 2 which performs the same and costs half the price, its also small enough that if you run it passively ( say you have a side panel fan) that it only takes up 1 slot : ]

I've run mine passively on a 3850 and 4850, the 4850 had temps of 35idle and 59 load that way.

Not bad 








Pretty huh?


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 26, 2010)

Ah ah.

Thanks for advices mate.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

T-rads are just win win


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

No problem, its what I, and the rest of this forum are here for : ]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK pissed once again! man my luck has gotten so shitty latly!

I ordered a Logisys dual 12 inch RED cathode kit from petras shop. well they arrived today and i installed them. turned on the computer and BAM! DOA! so i take them out and restart the computer. well while i was packing it back up for RMA i noticed my computer kept shutting down? so i go and check and i mistakenly unplugged the water pump  the only thing that kept saving it was realtemp with a custom shutdown .BAT file i made wouldnt let it go over 75 deg.

man im starting to think my luck is run out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

go to bed man, you should NOT see the rest of this day

wake up tomorrow and get a fresh start on thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

Im seriously considering it! i bet its all because i didnt have any coffee today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

oh man, that is NOT good, go fetch....NOW!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

well if i drink coffee right now then ill be up for a while


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

what time is it where you are?

its 10 at night here


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

its 4:28pm here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

thats not late? go fetch som coffee, i dont know the difference between am and pm though:S

woot woot 

Yikes  just saw the dust in the 5770s on the picture, even though they run at like 35c in idle and 65c in load

and would you trust me if i say that those 2 4850s gets a score of 19260 06 point out of the box and cpu at 3.7


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, i am using the stock heatsink fan, but i put MX-3 under it. It actually cools pretty well.






Quick pic of the outside of the case(its a CM690), the case behind it is a Thermaltake Kandalf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

finally i get to see that setup of yours CD

the stock fan i decent for temp use, i  just couldnt live with it for very long


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice CD! when are you gonna get a aftermarket cooler? you can get some good clocks with that D0!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not late? go fetch som coffee, i dont know the difference between am and pm though:S
> 
> woot woot
> 
> ...



omg... so dirty! Compressed air, pronto!!!

I totally forgot to post this picture btw!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Yes, i am using the stock heatsink fan, but i put MX-3 under it. It actually cools pretty well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/DSCN0144.jpg
> 
> ...




Well how do you feel?    Glad your setup is finally together.  What does your ram run at?  Are those OCZ's any good?  I've never bought any so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Well how do you feel?    Glad your setup is finally together.  What does your ram run at?  Are those OCZ's any good?  I've never bought any so I'm not sure what to think.



Very happy the rig is finally finished after all the waiting.

My RAM are supposed to run at 1333mhz(timings: 7-7-7-24) but with my overclocked i7 they're are about 1233mhz or so, so OCZ  has been good to me overall in terms of stability. I don't tinker alot with the RAM speed or settings, so im not to sure how they overclock. But i would personally recommend them.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> omg... so dirty! Compressed air, pronto!!!
> 
> I totally forgot to post this picture btw!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100226/j5_cathodes.jpg



That looks just sick 
Nice picture there!


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very happy the rig is finally finished after all the waiting.
> 
> My RAM are supposed to run at 1333mhz(timings: 7-7-7-24) but with my overclocked i7 they're are about 1233mhz or so, so OCZ  has been good to me overall in terms of stability. I don't tinker alot with the RAM speed or settings, so im not to sure how they overclock. But i would personally recommend them.



I have several sets of OCZ DDR3 as well. I find them as good sticks in general, but they aren't amazing. My 6x2GB kit is rated at 1.65v, 1600Mhz, CL7-7-7-24. I am running it at 1.62v at 1333Mhz with CL6-6-6-15 and I've had them at 1866Mhz with CL8-8-8-24. Those are good clocks, but nothing extraordinary - except for the price: The 6x2GB kit was 190$ on ebay about a year ago.


----------



## shaddowdragon (Feb 27, 2010)

*Anticlimax*







Card arrived and only worked once.  I guess it was a chance to see I need to clean up my machine.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is how my rig looks like right now

Mobo has to be rma 
i can still set it up for pics lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

what did you do to it


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 27, 2010)

Johnnyfiive : Nice in White *_*

The Don : Huh, you've got a Dark Knight ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i have a DK?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 27, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice CD! when are you gonna get a aftermarket cooler? you can get some good clocks with that D0!



Probably when i get some more cash(this build dried my wallet up a bit). The stock fan with MX-3 is holding up well with my i7 920 at 3.35Ghz.


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 27, 2010)

The Don : What do you think about this Cooler ? I've got one too, i think it's an awesome Cooler for S775.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

its decent, but not totally impressed, trading it for this one next week http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html

but yeah, the DK is a good cooler for a budget one, i think that Fitseries use one to test out he's i7 setups too, and that does some pretty nasty oc's


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ifx-14 Ftw!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah its gonna be sweet, and then with 3 120mm silent fans on it


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought it ( DK ) 25€  .

IFX-14 Huh, prefer Megahelms or Mega Shadow  .


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> This is how my rig looks like right now
> 
> *Mobo has to be rma*
> i can still set it up for pics lol
> ...



What happened?  NB blow?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what did you do to it





mlee49 said:


> What happened?  NB blow?



I get instant FF no matter what i do
I tried 

2 different cpus 
2 different ram kits
2 different gpus ( although they are the same)
2 different PSU's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

then its dead i'd say,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Juan that sucks man, that classy was awesome and looked great.  NOw you have to send it away for like two weeks 

I see those PI Blacks are still going


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn that sucks, tell me you have warranty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah he does, I ordered that board for him on the 12th.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for the blurry pic, I'm in a hurry to get to town for my weekly shopping.  Anyhow, do you think my exhaust fan is robbing air from my rad.  They are in very close proximity.  There isn't much heat in my case, I have been thinking about reversing it.  Just looking for some ideas


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 27, 2010)

Only way to know for sure is to flip it around and see if the temps drop


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 28, 2010)

My secondary-ish setup in my room:






I put the Acer stuff back in it's little case for the sake of noise, size, and because I had to swap the HDD anyways (other one was scraping like crazy and going hella slow).


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then its dead i'd say,


Yup



Chicken Patty said:


> Juan that sucks man, that classy was awesome and looked great.  NOw you have to send it away for like two weeks
> 
> I see those PI Blacks are still going


I got hooked up lol
They are cross-shiping a board to me before sending this one out 



mlee49 said:


> Damn that sucks, tell me you have warranty.


Yup its already been approved for rma 


Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah he does, I ordered that board for him on the 12th.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

That's great news Juan   are you paying for the other board till they receive yours?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's great news Juan   are you paying for the other board till they receive yours?



nah they told me i have to send this one in the same box i get the other one in.

Evga is AWESOME!
they have my business for life! no joke


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah man, their customer service has Been great.  They have my business for life too!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

woot, i might get a 800D soon, hoping to trade one for my 690 and a 5770


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 28, 2010)

Made a few changes to my Hp media center, Thought I would show you guys.
Changed the am2 cooler with the am3 cooler from my 955 and also cut the crap out.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 28, 2010)

This is my main rig. The two crunch for the team 24/7.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 28, 2010)

guess who (maybe) is getting a 800D in a few days


----------



## douglatins (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG jealous, though over here they cost 2x what a atcs goes for, so impossible


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

is it normal, that dual channel will work with 3 modules,on a p43???
a 4th memory module virtually brought no measurable additional performance?
certain modules only work sometimes in certain slots, sometimes it wont post, sometimes it will produce 300mem errors per sec, or BSOD at startup, if i interchange modules then, and add one per time, it seems to work? what ghost haunts this Northbrigde?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

its suppose to run single channel with 3 sticks on a dual channel board. seems like the board is ready for RMA?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its suppose to run single channel with 3 sticks on a dual channel board. seems like the board is ready for RMA?



it has strange behavior since its "birth"
on bootup, the fans spin for like a second, then it dies for 2 seconds, then it posts. tried several PSU, several VGA,several RAM and several procs. it isnt unstable,or sth like that. it just must be a bitch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a MSI board that does that if i turn off the power supply or pull the power cord. if it has been booted before then it doesnt do it


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG There is a HD5870 from Sapphire in France

286,34 EUR Euro = 387,753 USD Postage IN O_O

I think i'll buy it this afternoon

Les than the HD5850 Vapor-X Rofl


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> OMG There is a HD5870 from Sapphire in France
> 
> 286,34 EUR Euro = 387,753 USD Postage IN O_O
> 
> ...



dont provoke me to tell you my opinion of france,in common


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Mar 1, 2010)

Lol, okay Rofl


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 1, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> Lol, okay Rofl



Franzmänner and Krauts have never been to well...Alsace-Lothringen is ours,damn!

nevermind, i just joked


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

What is a 3870x2 compared to in performance wise? 8800 Ultra?


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Mar 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Franzmänner and Krauts have never been to well...Alsace-Lothringen is ours,damn!
> 
> nevermind, i just joked



 ( Thanks Google Translator :3 )


----------



## Azma (Mar 1, 2010)

Got this today  Time to reedo some sleeving, add some red sleeves to the system =)











And got a new mobo for my media center, all I need now is some DDr2 memory


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a nice looking board!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2010)

update


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> update
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100301/DSCF1728.jpg



watch that block carefully for small cracks. mine cracked into 2 pieces,after a year.
i can also provide a fresh picture of it, if you like to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice board azma.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 2, 2010)

Wanted to post up some pics I managed to dig up of one of the two retro PC gaming systems I built. Both this one, and the other I built for my hubby, run a DOS 6.22 / Windows 98 SE configuration that allows booting either into DOS or 98. I built a third one, configured slightly differently, for a dear friend of mine so he could use his modern system for newer games and use this one for older ones he still likes to play. ^_^

Eventually I'm hoping to have this one modded by someone with a Mechwarrior 2 theme, most likely using the Ghost Bear box art for the color scheme and appearance with my favorite mech, the Unseen ARC-2K used by Jamie Wolf, on the window. 'Course, at the rate that is going I may be in a house where I can do it on my own. 

Once I dig the other one out I'll take pictures of it along with some of the cards I swap in mine from time to time like the Obsidian X-24.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

PJ did you get my PM?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

wow don what video cards do you have?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

3x5770s

gonna do a few runs with them in a minute


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hows that 9800GX2 comming along? 

I got a 3870x2 today for 15$


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

thats kinda CHEAP  that is still a pretty strong card i'd say but uses more power than 2 5770s

uhm havent really done that much with it, no one wanna let me use their oven to bake it haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea this 3870x2 is dead. he said that it will power on but no video. he hassnt tried baking and the card has not been used long. could this be a corrupted bios?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

phew dunno, tried powering it on? 
check for dead caps and stuff, if nothing looks wrong then try powering it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

the fans turn and the LED comes on the board itself but no video


----------



## Duffman (Mar 2, 2010)

Update on the Black Knight.

So Fresh and So Clean...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

strange, is the cooler loose in someway?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

dunno he shipped it out to me today and i should get it by thursday. ill take my GTX 285 out and test it further.

Thats nice duffman!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats kinda CHEAP  that is still a pretty strong card i'd say but uses more power than 2 5770s
> 
> uhm havent really done that much with it, no one wanna let me use their oven to bake it haha



maybe i can find a small desk oven, i can use on our balcony. i would bake the side looking the worst first,then try, and then bake the other, and try it again,if it doesnt worked the first time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

im gonna take this card apart once it gets here and do a full inspection then try to boot with it in both my PCs, also with my GTX 285 just to see if i can see it. if i have no luck there i will try baking it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im gonna take this card apart once it gets here and do a full inspection then try to boot with it in both my PCs, also with my GTX 285 just to see if i can see it. if i have no luck there i will try baking it



just remember: ATI solder is much harder than NVIDIA solder. if you try to bake it,i mean


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

so what should i do to it?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> so what should i do to it?



um i dunno... i believe its much harder to repair ATI cards, but worser than the case, that the card is roastbeef, nothing can happen to you
if the normal 200-220c° / 10min method wont work, try it a second time, after card has cooled down a little, or use higher temps. after 12 minutes, the PCB should start to melt
so please be careful, and ventilate everything good, if you dont have a gas mask!
otherwise various chemicals may poison you!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hopefully it doesnt come to that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

rofl, just try and fire it up, in you rig i mean 

and see what happens


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hopefully it doesnt come to that



it will, and it will probably smell like the inner side of a mainboard carton, when its new + the odor that a overheated PSU or VGA will emit.
30 times stronger,just


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

i will. hopfully its a small issue that can be fixed but im thinking for 15$ the other owner tried his own tricks too


----------



## stevorob (Mar 2, 2010)

My setup now - probably not gonna change anything anytime soon, wiring is about as clean as I can get it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i will. hopfully its a small issue that can be fixed but im thinking for 15$ the other owner tried his own tricks too



depends on who owned it before... a noob, or a versatile electric craftsman, a master of the soldering iron?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

hmm i dunno. hopfully it can be fixed but hey it can be a 15$ soldering practice board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

heres a pic of it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm i dunno. hopfully it can be fixed but hey it can be a 15$ soldering practice board



i bet it will be a good choice for that!  i also made a mistake, Nvidia are the ones with the hard solder. the ati went liquid at about 200 degrees i guess, at least the last card i soldered, a x1900 or sth like that, had very soft solder. should be easy to reflux

EDIT: you got it from Greasemonkey, so i bet it wont be no cake to get it to run 
i literally can smell the hot,steamy solder


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

i will go easy on the card if i have to bake it. i will park my but in front of the oven watching it the whole time.

he told me he didnt bake it. i dont even think he took it apart but i maybe wrong


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice PC stevorob! me and VW got to talking about this video card that we completely overlooked your post!

how do you like your H50?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i will go easy on the card if i have to bake it. i will park my but in front of the oven watching it the whole time.
> 
> he told me he didnt bake it. i dont even think he took it apart but i maybe wrong



no i meant, you "will have to bake it" with that
sounds like a plan to do, just protect you breathing organs, with a cloth or sth like that,alright? ;-)
dont you have an ABC mask ? i even have one, Bundeswehr stuff, even with a sealed and fresh filter, for emergencies ;-)
looks like this one:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> watch that block carefully for small cracks. mine cracked into 2 pieces,after a year.
> i can also provide a fresh picture of it, if you like to



SLI on a board that was never meant to run it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> SLI on a board that was never meant to run it



Its possible i did it with my old Biostar 790GX all you have to do is the HAL mod or the modded drivers in the SLI hack thread

@VW mask like those are nice to smoke from but you feel like your going to die


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2010)

not quite pos, his is an actual bios string addition


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its possible i did it with my old Biostar 790GX all you have to do is the HAL mod or the modded drivers in the SLI hack thread
> 
> @VW mask like those are nice to smoke from but you feel like your going to die



i did it slightly different using the SLIC string out of the deluxe version of my board.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> not quite pos, his is an actual bios string addition



my mistake then.  I thought he was taking about Velvet's Foxconn board


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2010)

no no, Athlon was on about his P55. Its all good


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Its possible i did it with my old Biostar 790GX all you have to do is the HAL mod or the modded drivers in the SLI hack thread
> 
> @VW mask like those are nice to smoke from but you feel like your going to die



i luckily didnt tried it till now 
atm its only for surviving the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## spinstill (Mar 2, 2010)

definitely soldering board


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i will go easy on the card if i have to bake it. i will park my but in front of the oven watching it the whole time.
> 
> he told me he didnt bake it. i dont even think he took it apart but i maybe wrong



I did'nt even touch a screw.Or bake it in a oven







Did'nt make much sense to me too spend too much time on it when i have a couple of 3870's sitting in a drawer not getting used.
Wish you luck with it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I did'nt even touch a screw.Or bake it in a oven
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33869&stc=1&d=1267519289
> 
> 
> ...



EASY BAKE OVENS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

i was bored and had to post something funny!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

i'm kinda impressed that the wall even throws her in the water


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm kinda impressed that the wall even throws her in the water



I'm amazed you can discern gender there...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

omfg, yeah youre right haha


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> omfg, yeah youre right haha



I just classified it as "something I WON't do"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

gotta love a good booty

maybe not THAT good


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2010)

boredom has set in


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2010)

are those cards plugged into the case? i dont see a motherboard?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2010)

just the screws in the expansion slots seem to be enough to achieve levitation


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 2, 2010)

You didn't know that the 800D can power your rig by it's pure unparalleled awesome alone?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

mine 





NOT


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

HA nice try don


I wish I was in the position to drop $60K on a PC


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mine
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/patriot2.jpg
> 
> NOT



lol, not even 2 Vga´s ,thats LAME!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

ROFL 5 raid controllers

should be a decent editing machine

naw, but i kinda liked how neat it actually looks with 2340729847298472 sata cables


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

someone just needs to slightly loosen a connector... and the mess starts


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> boredom has set in
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/3card-giggles.jpg



Wheres the custom 24 pin?


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

what is in that thing?  SSD's?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Wheres the custom 24 pin?



from the last I knew it shipped yesterday


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gotcha!  Repost when in the rig.  Not that it will be matching anything since your heatsink and gfx cards conceal most of the mobo's color scheme.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> HA nice try don
> 
> 
> I wish I was in the position to drop $60K on a PC



lol i would not use the money on  THAT 

would build a kickass gamer for 10k and then 3 huge 30" screens in eyefinity


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i would not use the money on  THAT
> 
> would build a kickass gamer for 10k and then 3 huge 30" screens in eyefinity



with:
-Dual Stage Phase
-Tyan Quad Socket board with 4 magny cours
etc....
and only 4 ssds, for a nice raid 

and 4 HDs for 2 additional raid 1

Damn,im dreaming away....


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Gotcha!  Repost when in the rig.  Not that it will be matching anything since your heatsink and gfx cards conceal most of the mobo's color scheme.



the move to water is comming soon

Gotta move a couple of things, and when I make up my mind on a block, Im all over it then.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2010)

Got a ASUS SATA DVD-RW/CD-RW Lightscribe drive today for $4.99 at my local thrift store. 

Just saved myself the hassle of having to order one off newegg. Yes, it works fine. 







Also changed a few things around inside the case, mostly just cable management. I'll have to redo it again soon in the near future. When my new fans arrive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

what kind of thrift store do you shop at?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a ASUS SATA DVD-RW/CD-RW Lightscribe drive today for $4.99 at my local thrift store.
> 
> Just saved myself the hassle of having to order one off newegg. Yes, it works fine.
> 
> ...



lookin better 

but see if you can clean up that front bezel, try with some alcohol, or similar


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like the same Asus drive I have.  Love it.  Have one in each machine.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been meaning to clean it up, I've been busy. 

The drive isn't as awesome as a find I found on Monday thou. Found one of the newer Logitech G15's for $3.99. My brother bought it.  

I love my local thrift store. I really do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

geez, those g15s goes for 100$ used in denmark


----------



## Duffman (Mar 3, 2010)

I need a thrift shop like that...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I've been meaning to clean it up, I've been busy.
> 
> The drive isn't as awesome as a find as I found on Monday thou. Found one of the newer Logitech G15's for $3.99. My brother bought it.
> 
> I love my local thrift store. I really do.



sounds like he sells stuff, that "fell off the truck"
sometimes local shops can give you sweet deals, i also grabbed my Evga E-Geforce 8800gts there, for 50 euro,used,but like new, which i consider cheap, regarding the fact, most internet shops here have them for 100+,still


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I would think that too, except "my local thrift store" is Goodwill. A major non-profit chain. 

They just don't care, the trick is, to get there as soon as they open, after they stock the shelves with new stuff.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I would think that too, except "my local thrift store" is Goodwill. A major non-profit chain.
> 
> They just don't care, the trick is, to get there as soon as they open, after they stock the shelves with new stuff.



thats like throwing money under the people, to attract them to not so cheap things,they also sell,eh?

*edited*


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just a quick picture of some of my hardware 





Got more not in picture and still on its way here


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Don't have to buy a new cpu 

Decided to retry the thing today and its working 

The only thing different is time, and also I accidentally launched the processor across the room this morning. Must of hit it just in the right spot or something crazy XD

Also got my 5770 installed.

Now I just need to tidy my rig up.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Don't have to buy a new cpu
> 
> ...



Say what?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

The processor was sitting on the side in like a flat tube of cardboard, you know for storage, but I picked it up and turned too quickly the processor went flying out the tube like a bullet and hit my coffee mug!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> The processor was sitting on the side in like a flat tube of cardboard, you know for storage, but I picked it up and turned too quickly the processor went flying out the tube like a bullet and hit my coffee mug!



Did the coffee mug survive?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

Rofl^^


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sipping from it right now 

Not tried to see if I can still overclock the processor yet, but can't be bothered to set up my loop at the moment.



What sort of temperatures do q6600s put out when they're under stock cooling?

( I can't tell myself as I don't have a stock cooler, but wondering how this heatpipe cooler I have is doing)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

35ish+- idle and like 60ish underload +-


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice, this little cooler is doing very well then, especially for its size.

Idling around 20c underload 40c.

It uses a 70mm fan the cute little thing XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

oh is it that OEM thing you got?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wish I knew who made the damn thing, all I know is it came out a HP file server.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

its doing pretty well i must say, i bet you could go over 3ghz on that thing


----------



## douglatins (Mar 3, 2010)

Now i remember in my build when i also launched my i7, it landed on the floor, and by that time i didnt know that newer models didnt have pins, and that they were in the mobo, i looked and was WTF??! they all broke?!!?! then i almost cried i little bit.
But it worked without issues


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Now i remember in my build when i also launched my i7, it landed on the floor, and by that time i didnt know that newer models didnt have pins, and that they were in the mobo, i looked and was WTF??! they all broke?!!?! then i almost cried i little bit.
> But it worked without issues




I can imagine you then thinking " they broke of so cleanly! .... and they're not anywhere on the floor <_< ...... ohhhh"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Just a quick picture of some of my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill take the inno 3d 8800 card


----------



## douglatins (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I can imagine you then thinking " they broke of so cleanly! .... and they're not anywhere on the floor <_< ...... ohhhh"



Hehe, the level of wtfuckness i achieved clouded my judgement


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Would any UK members be up for trading my brand new XFX 5770 for a 4870 + cash

I only bought the thing because I thought I could stick my t-rad on it and have crazy low temperatures @ 1ghz, how ever as ATI are fucktarded they've opted to use 43mm mounting holes.

Thus completely making the purchase pointless for me, I have no DX11 games nor can I afford any now due to buying a HD5770.

I've never been more disappointed with a graphics card EVER. 

( and no I'm not impressed by temperatures with the stock cooler, which is cheap POS I've no idea why people are raving about it, I have batmobile version)


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 3, 2010)

How much you thinking ontop? PM me


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2010)

Less talk and more pics please


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 3870x2 as of 10 minutes ago  

let me start working on it HAHA!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

did you kill it totally or what? 

or is it in the oven?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

its in the oven as we speak!!!

i tested it before had and yes it would light one of the LEDs on its PCB up but the motherboard would give me the no video card beep.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

you did remember to take off the cooler and what not?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

yes. i stripped it to the PCB and took off the thermal paste

went by this guide

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=606658


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah its a nice guide

only 10mins  or you wont have an oven anymore


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 3, 2010)

Da Rigg:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

i like the white GTX 285

*EDIT*

Just pulled it out of the oven and letting it cool down out side (35 deg F out there)


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i like the white GTX 285



That's the newer Sparkle one. The other one is an old Gigabyte one. It does look like the Sparkle one has a cheaper cooling shroud and they didn't use all bolt-through holes for their cooling, though. But yes, it is nifty in white


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

mmmh smexy rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

just tried the card after baking and..................... failure


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

what happend?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

it still dont work. i get LED D31 which means 6pin failure but its plugged in good?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> it still dont work. i get LED D31 which means 6pin failure but its plugged in good?



tried to resolder it manually? with new blobs?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Also go out where its really sunny and examine the pcb for damage.

( even little scratches can be enough to interrupt flow of electricity in pcb)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i just got up and everybody has left for work/school so im going to bake it again on 400 for 15 minutes. yesterday when i baked it i didnt smell any solder burning or melted electronics smell


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well i just got up and everybody has left for work/school so im going to bake it again on 400 for 15 minutes. yesterday when i baked it i didnt smell any solder burning or melted electronics smell



better use hotter temps for under 12 min. otherwise, components may fall off the pcb


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

well i baked it again and the same result. i dont own a soldering iron so im gonna just resale it for what i have in it.

its for sale on anandtech and hard


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

What do people think of my temps? ( Used a combo of running prime 95 on max heat output mode + using my rig as normal to achieve temps) 

3ghz xeon 3220







Just a reminder I'm using this at the moment
















To give you an idea of size, the fan is 70mm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

veeeeeeryyyyy naaaaaaice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> What do people think of my temps? ( Used a combo of running prime 95 on max heat output mode + using my rig as normal to achieve temps)
> 
> 3ghz xeon 3220
> 
> ...



70mm delta fans FTW!
you need 2 of them,and then i want to see temps !
dont forget you protection earwear! 



brandonwh64 said:


> well i baked it again and the same result. i dont own a soldering iron so im gonna just resale it for what i have in it.
> 
> its for sale on anandtech and hard



if its only the power connector, someone surely should be able to repair it,with the right tools


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

lap that thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

NICE!!! i personally dont like the push pin design but you can always remove them and find a 775 X Plate and some screws to tighten it up better.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh that reminds me! I'm using the stock fan from a amd cooler instead, it actually performs the same because its 10mm thick rather then 25 so the dead spot is eliminated! heh

Much quieter also, the fan that was in it was so loud.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Im eating ice creme ATM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

i want some going for a pizza in a minute along with getting the temp. board for my i7


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

so you back to I7? no more AMD?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

nooooo, me wantz i7, i already have cpu and memory here, but the guy who ibought an EVGA SLI LE has been sick and what not, so he's been a little long on sending the card, which i can understand, but then the freakin post office fucks up and now i wont have the board untill monay, and i sold my ad setup, so i kinda nee that freakin board.

so i found that MSI board for 120$


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

that sucks! that MSI board should be fine til you get your EVGA board. then just sell the MSI board


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

naw, might use it in my reciever  project, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=115374


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

i just checked that out! nice!

i was thinking of buying a mATX HTPC box style case for my HTPC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

if you're gonna buy one, maybe the lanbox? with no windows, its quite nice inside. 

did you see mine? http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2368.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

that looks like a nice one! i almost bought a fully clear acrylic sunbeam UFO case on hard but never made up my mind on it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> that looks like a nice one! i almost bought a fully clear acrylic sunbeam UFO case on hard but never made up my mind on it



clear cases look horribly dirty, if dust gets built up ;-)
i believe you dont made the wrong decision


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

heres is one i wanted for a while but i would NEVER pay 70$ or more for one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 on what VW said, its gonna be full of dust, fingerprints and what not

if you want a nice case thats not too expensive then this one maybe http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163055&Tpk=lc17

its even got room for regular ATX boards


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont want one realy big. i want the smalled mATX case they make for the HTPC style. its got to fit in my tv cabinet

this is a good one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Silverstone-_-11163112


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bugger cable management!








This is how my rigs look like before I cut holes in them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

lol nice panther! i someday will own a 775 xeon CPU 

i almost bought a dual 604 xeon mobo and cpu combo the other day for 65$ and it came with 2gb of 667 ECC and two PCIex slots


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

To be honest the xeon is no different to q6600 so grab what's cheapest 

I'm guessing you want it as back up or crunching rig considering your on i7 XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

yea i already have a pentium D 830 @ 4ghz but i would like to replace it with a xeon


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

If i get round to upgrading this cpu ( need to sort out money first) I'll bare that in mind 90 US moneys delivered to anywhere : ]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

i would probly take that! 90$ is a good price for it


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

I just found a deal on a TT 330 from 26 to 12 EUR and i thought i d grab it just 4 fun.I eventually got it working and i must say it doe tha same job with the L2 cooler just on 0DB!And looks by far better although it takes 3 slots...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2010)

theorw said:


> I just found a deal on a TT 330 from 26 to 12 EUR and i thought i d grab it just 4 fun.I eventually got it working and i must say it doe tha same job with the L2 cooler just on 0DB!And looks by far better although it takes 3 slots...
> [url]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2906/dsc00202uk.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1020/dsc00200sc.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9848/dsc00201nm.jpg[/URL]



Holy what! What temps do you get on full load?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a NICE cooler!! sometimes i like the looks of aftermarket coolers if they are used on a single VGA pc but when your running crossfire/SLI, its hard to get a aftermarket cooler on both and have them fit together unless you have one of those wide pciex slot separation.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW that looks awesome!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Theorw what mounting options does that cooler have?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

here ya go panther

nVidia :
Geforce 9600GT
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce 8600 Series
Geforce 8500 Series
Geforce 7800/7900 Series
Geforce 7600 Series
Geforce 6600 Series
Geforce 6800 Series
Geforce FX 5900/5950 Series
Geforce FX 5700/5800 Series

ATi :
HD 3850 Series
HD 2600 Series
HD 2400 Series
X1900 Series
X1800 Series
X1600 Series
Radeon X800/850 Series


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Theorw what mounting options does that cooler have?



It has been released when 3xxx series were out.3XXX SERIES ARE THE SAME WITH 4XXX so u can put the cooler there too...
It has the holes for 5770 too but it wont fit on the reference PCB..Only in these PCBs tha dont have DUAL DVI.


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

theorw said:


> It has been released when 3xxx series were out.3XXX SERIES ARE THE SAME WITH 4XXX so u can put the cooler there too...
> It has the holes for 5770 too but it wont fit on the reference PCB..Only in these PCBs tha dont have DUAL DVI.





Thrackan said:


> Holy what! What temps do you get on full load?


on games 51-54 on desktop i get 41-42...
Not recomended for benching though unless u strap some fans on.
Gaming wise its PERFECT.Keep in mind i vmoded@1,3volts and have these temps.Stock volts would result less temp!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

theorw said:


> It has been released when 3xxx series were out.3XXX SERIES ARE THE SAME WITH 4XXX so u can put the cooler there too...
> It has the holes for 5770 too but it wont fit on the reference PCB..Only in these PCBs tha dont have DUAL DVI.



AHh thank you, that's a shame about reference design D:

How ever I now found a reason to keep my 5770 







Oughta get temps down to the levels I'm used to


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> AHh thank you, that's a shame about reference design D:
> 
> How ever I now found a reason to keep my 5770
> 
> ...



Great decision!Just keep in mind u need VERY GOOD airflow or u ll get crap temps!I have 230mm side+2 120mm on bottom


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

theorw said:


> Great decision!Just keep in mind u need VERY GOOD airflow or u ll get crap temps!I have 230mm side+2 120mm on bottom




Or I can just stick an 80mm fan directly onto the heatsink as intended  

Thanks though man, I don't have problems with airflow though, if cases I have don't have enough I make them have enough!

Last case had 250cfm in and out 
*edit* 300cfm in an out


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

Good!!Be sure to post pics of the card!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

just picked this little beauty up for 120$ NEVER been used 

the foil thing around the box was still on


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 4, 2010)

how you going to do 3-way 5770 on there ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

well only have 2 atm, had to sell one of the cards + a 4850 to pay a bill,

and yesterday i got some extra cash from my former employer/e? dont know the word, but that was pretty good.

so i could at least buy that board for temp use until the SLI LE arrives


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well only have 2 atm, had to sell one of the cards + a 4850 to pay a bill,
> 
> and yesterday i got some extra cash from my former employer/e? dont know the word, but that was pretty good.
> 
> so i could at least buy that board for temp use until the SLI LE arrives



whut? have you bought it back so fast?
crossfire is cooler then single card,eh? 
Please hit me up, on that MSI you got there, if you get your EVGA! 
you know, im always on the search for good deals


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

> whut? have you bought it back so fast?
> crossfire is cooler then single card,eh?
> Please hit me up, on that MSI you got there, if you get your EVGA!
> you know, im always on the search for good deals




no haha

the guy who was supposed to buy it from me changed his mind in the last minuty and ordered a 5870

so imma hold on to it a little longet

dont know if i wanna let go of this msi board, but i still have the other one for you, that is sure bro 

might use this in the project one day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no haha
> 
> the guy who was supposed to buy it from me changed his mind in the last minuty and ordered a 5870
> 
> so imma hold on to it a little longet



thats quite a stepup from a single 5770

just asked, those dual slots interested me ;-)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah well, if i could i would too

but i'll wait and see what 5890 is gonna be like.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well, if i could i would too
> 
> but i'll wait and see what 5890 is gonna be like.


me 2, but i will wait until 6k series,for the BIG upgrade, if i dont find a good deal on 1-2 5k series
i would be interested, in where the 5850 X2 are? they should fill a certain,empty pricegap,if im not wrong


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

well i think it will be around 450€ or less for the 5950, i hope


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> AHh thank you, that's a shame about reference design D:
> 
> How ever I now found a reason to keep my 5770
> 
> ...





then you just need some sinks on the memory and other small things


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a sick deal DON


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you just need some sinks on the memory and other small things



Probably not, they have no cooling on them anyway.


----------



## theorw (Mar 4, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> how you going to do 3-way 5770 on there ?



but how?
There are only *2 PCI E SLOTS*???


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mine at the moment*

Tower on it's side; blasphemous I know.
I hope this resizes automatically












The insides 
Got no case cooling for airflow don't really need it at the mo

@ panther and The Don
I'm hoping Sapphire start doing the Vapor-X cooler separately; as an upgrade from a stock vga cooler my old x1900 might get some respect from me again...


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Aye the vapor-x coolers would be great budget after market heatsinks.

We should pester Sapphire!


by the by, nowt wrong with having case on its side, if I didn't change my parts so often I'd probably have my monitor on my case like that.



Loving the screw drivers on the wall too!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea anyone know anyone who works for Sapphire?!?

i used to change parts a lot too just come to the end of a long stretch of fixing and building pcs as a hobby so i can concentrate on my own now! never really like testing other people's parts on my pride and joy anyway...

cheers man they're really handy on the wall torx in the set aswell everything you'll need!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine are all over the place, slowly sorting out specific areas for specific tools in my bedroom/workshop!


----------



## fundayjinx (Mar 4, 2010)

*My turn*

Figured I would post my pic of my PC ATM


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are those really freaken big speakers either side of your desk?

How many watts? 

I miss my big speakers : [


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a sick deal DON



oh yeah it was pretty nice i'd say, now i gotta do some practice oc'ing on this sucker, its been a while since i played with an i7



theorw said:


> but how?
> There are only *2 PCI E SLOTS*???




ROFL 

so here is the temp rig, all set up and installed


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got through setting up my day to day system, specs

Golden Q6600 @ 3.0GHz 1.088vcore (load) under a Passive IFX-14
EVGA 790i Ultra
EVGA GTX 275
Corsair Dominator GT 4GB @ 1666MHz 7-7-7-21










Here are the a screenshot of the settings


----------



## fundayjinx (Mar 4, 2010)

*Speakers*

Yes those are my huge 400 watt a Piece tower speakers from Kirsch on each side of my desk


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 4, 2010)

fundayjinx said:


> Yes those are my huge 400 watt a Piece tower speakers from Kirsch on each side of my desk



what frequency response do those beast have?


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2010)

Just setup my new htpc on the test bench. The b-gears case gets here tomorrow. These Athlon II quads run super cool.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

what sort of case is it going in so I can see if I can help you sort your gawd awful cooler problem I know it works, but come on man its stock


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

dont diss it, its got heatpipes


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 4, 2010)

I know but my statement of stock-ness still stands! 

Im sure its fine, and they suit them better to AMD than intel even attemps, I just hate to see a "boring" cooler with a bunch of quality parts It's almost a crime...lol

*starts gathering torch and pitchfork mob* "let's all go to erockers and force a new cooler on his rig!"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

ROFL

yeah you're right, it sucks and they usually makes a ton of noise under a bit load


----------



## nascasho (Mar 4, 2010)

She's just chillin':


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks real nice, Is it up to any good


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

nascasho said:


> She's just chillin':
> 
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1538.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1546.JPG



This is a GREAT looking setup!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ that line there reminds me of 3dgamemans look on the face when he says GREAT


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 4, 2010)

nascasho said:


> She's just chillin':
> 
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1538.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1546.JPG



i sense mega e-peen radicating every thread its posted on

no my eyes are being poked by mega e-peen, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> what sort of case is it going in so I can see if I can help you sort your gawd awful cooler problem I know it works, but come on man its stock



It's going in a bGears b-envi. That stock cooler is all I'm going to need with this chip. Motherboard probablly doesn't like a big FSB and with a x13 multi, I'm only taking it so far. It freaking idles 2c above ambient! The lack of L3 cache takes the heat away. I'm actually using cool and quiet with this and it's currently running at an astonishing 800 mhz! I may want to go with a different cooler, but I'm going to see what I exactly can fit in there, and the case comes tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice looking rig nascasha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

a little lanbox thingie?

maybe a scythe shuriken or similar?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's going in a bGears b-envi. That stock cooler is all I'm going to need with this chip. Motherboard probablly doesn't like a big FSB and with a x13 multi, I'm only taking it so far. It freaking idles 2c above ambient! The lack of L3 cache takes the heat away. I'm actually using cool and quiet with this and it's currently running at an astonishing 800 mhz! I may want to go with a different cooler, but I'm going to see what I exactly can fit in there, and the case comes tomorrow.



I knew you'd say that

I know I know it does the job, its just not, lets say, photogenic


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's going in a bGears b-envi. That stock cooler is all I'm going to need with this chip. Motherboard probablly doesn't like a big FSB and with a x13 multi, I'm only taking it so far. It freaking idles 2c above ambient! The lack of L3 cache takes the heat away. I'm actually using cool and quiet with this and it's currently running at an astonishing 800 mhz! I may want to go with a different cooler, but I'm going to see what I exactly can fit in there, and the case comes tomorrow.



Please let me know how that case is, I'm seriously considering ordering one, but I can't find much about it online


----------



## douglatins (Mar 5, 2010)

nascasho said:


> She's just chillin':
> 
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1538.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1546.JPG



We demand details, fan model, window kit, etc


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 5, 2010)

nascasho said:


> She's just chillin':
> 
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1538.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1546.JPG



amy lee has better pictures


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Please let me know how that case is, I'm seriously considering ordering one, but I can't find much about it online



Here's a list of reviews for it: http://www.bgears.com/b-envi-reviews.html

It's $40 bucks shipped at ZipZoomFly right now. 

Photos: http://www.bgears.com/b-envi-photos.html

Aluminum guts, removable motherboard try. Worth it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

thats a nice case i must say, too bad i live en denmark, we really dont have those nice things here


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Please let me know how that case is, I'm seriously considering ordering one, but I can't find much about it online



erocker might do a review of it if your nice   

@ erocker that case gets the docs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here's a list of reviews for it: http://www.bgears.com/b-envi-reviews.html
> 
> It's $40 bucks shipped at ZipZoomFly right now.
> 
> ...



Holy crap, that is sooo nice, especially for the price.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 5, 2010)

Still testing....


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 5, 2010)

@nascashio
The case is not my thing but the interior is very sexy!


----------



## nascasho (Mar 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> We demand details, fan model, window kit, etc



No window kit, it's stock, just painted. Tried a plexi instead of the mesh + filter, but it looked better with the filter and mesh, plus it probably helped with airflow a tab bit (exhaust on the cards)

The red fans are those crappy Cooler Master R4's. They rattle sooo bad after I painted them. I guess since it really was designed to only push "x" amount of fan blade weight or something...  The intake fans are these Yate Loons rated for 88cfm I got on PPC's. I just took the blades out and did a light coat of white and they don't rattle like the R4's or anything. Since I took these pictures, you better believe they're getting swapped asap. Found these cool Scythe 110cfm fans I wanna try. Got some long Bad Company 2 gaming thats been calling me.

Paint used was krylon that I found at wal-mart for cheap, lol. The case was painted by dude at my local Body Shop. 

Other than that, I dunno what else you wanna know. Just ask.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

put the stuff back in the case untill i get the other MB, 

and yes i know about the cable mess, but i wont be doing much more wm before i get a modular psu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> put the stuff back in the case untill i get the other MB,
> 
> and yes i know about the cable mess, but i wont be doing much more wm before i get a modular psu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_3934.jpg



Lookin' good DON,   You'll love a modular PSU.  You ever had one before?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 5, 2010)

Want to see a mess????







The above was 5 minutes ago in my basement....as you can tell, not many survived.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lookin' good DON,   You'll love a modular PSU.  You ever had one before?



yeah i had one, but that was like 2 years ago

thinking about a Chieftec og silverstone strider?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

ahhh, love messy tech station setups   They just look good somehow.



(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i had one, but that was like 2 years ago
> 
> thinking about a Chieftec og silverstone strider?



I've only had the BFG which is my current one.  Although to me Corsair is #1 in modular though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

corsair an bfg are also very nice.

but i think that corsair might be a bit overrated, i know of other psu's that have better specs for less money

well, imma hed of to the bed, sooooooooooooo tired now, almost sleeping here while i'm writing

but its been a decent day , got the i7, got it up and running smooth, oc'ed it without ANY problems, and now its crunching away

cya


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2010)

nascasho said:


> She's just chillin':
> 
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1538.JPG
> http://nascasho.com/Photos/Project Lotus/HPIM1546.JPG





Love the colour coordination going on.


Not a fan of the psu cables though, prefer mine bunched super tight! blocks less air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

Got my Sunbeam PCI Wherever Rack in today.  I have it installed already empty though.  Later I will remove the board and start with the H50 Installation once again   I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got my Sunbeam PCI Wherever Rack in today.  I have it installed already empty though.  Later I will remove the board and start with the H50 Installation once again   I'll keep you guys posted.



Don't you love those things? I have one that still needs to be added to my MM case. But, I bet you haven't modded yours like I have. 


Wow, haven't said that in a LONG time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Don't you love those things? I have one that still needs to be added to my MM case. But, I bet you haven't modded yours like I have.
> 
> 
> Wow, haven't said that in a LONG time.



I thought it was a pain to put on LOL.  How did you mod yours?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I thought it was a pain to put on LOL.  How did you mod yours?










Sorry for such a huge picture. I think it was the first picture I took with my Dslr.. lol.. Man.. I need to get back to my log.. I got a i7 860 that is screaming water.. lol



Yes, I stitched that myself.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Replaced my Gigabyte X58 UD4P with the X 58 Extreme:














The Fenrir does a pretty good job keeping the i7 cool:





I am waiting for a new backplate for the Apogee GTZ. Then I will see about figuring out (never used splitters before) how to water cool the nb with the supplied 3/8" nozzles as I use 1/2".
This board requires a higher VCore to run stable. My ASUS and EVGA boards run at 1.26 to 1.28.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good Hammer! I gotta spend the weekend seeing which board I want to keep.. lol


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2010)

Gotta love the hot swap bay of the Obsidian 800d.    Ready to go with no adapters, just 300MB/s read/writes 

Some fun numbers:






Compared to two 320GB WD AAks in Raid0:






And just for fun, one single Nova 128GB:







Oh, may have an opportunity to test these on a Sata 3 board in the up coming weeks.   Anyone with ideas on how to show the benifits of Sata 3 over Sata 2(aside from mech vs ssd) please let me know.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here...top this mess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Replaced my Gigabyte X58 UD4P with the X 58 Extreme:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_0012.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_0016.jpg
> ...



definitely looks sexier.  The cooler is pretty huge man!


Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/P1010007.jpg
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a huge picture. I think it was the first picture I took with my Dslr.. lol.. Man.. I need to get back to my log.. I got a i7 860 that is screaming water.. lol
> ...



You cut it?



rickss69 said:


> Here...top this mess.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00372.jpg



yikes


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

Got my HTPC up and running. 














I gotta work on propping up that PSU better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got my HTPC up and running.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1904.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1899.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1902.jpg



Tight fit, looks great though!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you able to fit an aftermarket air cooler in that erocker?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got my HTPC up and running.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1904.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1899.jpg
> ...



Looks good! Can you show us pic(s) under the hood?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Here...top this mess.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00372.jpg



 This might make it a close 2nd!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> This might make it a close 2nd!
> http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/Monkeyboy2U/mess.jpg



I recognize that! I work for a electric utility...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone else seen this? This is the one I have been waiting for...  http://tv.hexus.net/show/2010/03/CeBIT_2010_It_s_not_size_that_matters_with_the_Silverstone_SG07

Plans are to use a i5 670 @ 4.8GHz and a 5870 for a 24/7/gaming rig. Here it is after a short game session of FEAR. (Using a Boreas atm for cooling)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2010)

@erocker

That case looks oddly familiar. It's a pretty good little case isn't it?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mlee I hate you and your ssds! I would love you again if you sent me said ssds free of charge 


What are temps like in HTPC box erocker?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else seen this? This is the one I have been waiting for...  http://tv.hexus.net/show/2010/03/CeBIT_2010_It_s_not_size_that_matters_with_the_Silverstone_SG07
> 
> Plans are to use a i5 670 @ 4.8GHz and a 5870 for a 24/7/gaming rig. Here it is after a short game session of FEAR. (Using a Boreas atm for cooling)
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Feb021246.jpg



i knew it! you use a selfbuilt chiller, right?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Here...top this mess.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00372.jpg








And there are more piles like that in this room...

Add to that the fact I'll be moving house soon


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Are you able to fit an aftermarket air cooler in that erocker?





HammerON said:


> Looks good! Can you show us pic(s) under the hood?




















If you want to put anything over 88cm tall in it, you'll have to get out the saw. I'm thinking of possibly try to put a Corsair H50 in it, but this Athlon II x4 runs very cool and this Opty heatpipe cooler works quite nicely! Perhaps if you can find a tower cooler that is thin enough to fit in between the PSU and the HDD bay it could work, but then you need room for a fan.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks - it looks like more room than I imagined


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i knew it! you use a selfbuilt chiller, right?



It is a Coolit Boreas...


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 6, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> And there are more piles like that in this room...



if you want to get rid of those piles... try this cream:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> It is a Coolit Boreas...



is that available without case? i thought it was only obtainable as combo?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> is that available without case? i thought it was only obtainable as combo?



You can get it both ways and in different configurations also. I have two...one in a Silverstone case and the other bare for the bench rig.


----------



## zithe (Mar 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> If you want to put anything over *88cm tall* in it, you'll have to get out the saw.



Well, you would with most cases. A three foot tall heatsink would be rather cumbersome.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

zithe said:


> Well, you would with most cases. A three foot tall heatsink would be rather cumbersome.



Lawl. Millimeters! Sorry, they pushed imperial units through my head during my younger years. I'll get this metric system down someday. I just picked up another Xigmatek R1283. It'll fit, but gonna have to cut to fit a fan on it.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 6, 2010)

You may get away with running it passive.....or just buy a smaller sized fan and ghetto rig the thing???


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> You may get away with running it passive.....or just buy a smaller sized fan and ghetto rig the thing???



If I run it passive I doubt it will be any better than what I'm currently using. Using a smaller fan, I would still have to cut into the case divider. I really don't mind cutting it, as it's just wasted space anyways. I also like cutting stuff. I also haven't played any recent games that don't work with CrossFire.


@Velvet Wafer on the post below me: I feel sorry for those with anything less than a 30mb internet connection. Way too big. I can't even expand them, though they take forever to load.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

*A watercooling Adventure*



rickss69 said:


> You can get it both ways and in different configurations also. I have two...one in a Silverstone case and the other bare for the bench rig.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00380.jpg
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00372.jpg



those things are freakin expensive! i remade my loop yesterday,its more kinda like overdimensioned, whereas yours is extremely powerful! but i have room to improve! 
(8 of about 32 fanplaces used)
Initial Chaos:





First Improvement,merging my 2 Pumps, so flow management gets easier, and the block has maximum flow (the big rad is a little dented on 2 elbows, and has somewhat high resistance,until i fix it one day)
















New tubing, the old was "copperized",and blind, because i didnt flushed the rad enough, before adding it to my loop.i also used a few adapters,to be able to easily remove the big rad of the loop:




















Second improvement, a bigger output nozzle from a former Tt Res,for the swiftech 240:




Third Improvement, a REALLY big,selfbuilt res. i bet minimum 2,to 3 litres alone went in this "water tower":
















My favorite brand of distilled Water:








i had 2 nice leaks, during operation of the system  i recognized it after an hour of using the rig, when this stream emerged from my emergency water channels. i opened the side panel, to find the whole dvd drive tray, where the pump sits, totally wet, and as i shutted the rig down,an was kneeled down,for reaching the PSU switch, a few drops of water, flew 10 cm in front of my face, out of the opened case. 
10 cm away from my beloved (first) SLI setup.
i crapped myself. 
i then looked closer at the pump to find that sucker, leaking like hell.i had to tighten it half a turn, with a leatherman:








the second leak was the top of the res, because i hadnt screwed the cap on properly, after 1 and a half turns, it was completly tight, and stopped leaking. it wasnt pictured, but a few remains, are visible in the last respic.
All in all, my room got pretty much wet. that happens everytime, i work with water... but it brought me a good 2-3c, a lot more stable temps, faster cooldown time, and my tubing doesnt look anymore, like it was sanded from inside (the old water was pretty contaminated) i invested about 7 euro, for tubing,and the adapter,and got the acrylic tube and plates for free, on my working place.
 i needed 4 days to built it, because i wanted the silicone to be reeaaaally dry, when i fill water in it for the first time. but its the first res i build, that shouldnt leak after 24 hours
i hope it will stay leakfree for a long time
now a few pics of the internals:
the naked board,with HK 3.0 LT:




the final Result:









i hope that werent too much huge sized pics,sry for that
this was my last watercooling adventure

EDIT: i have to admit that im a total noob,regarding photography and picture editing in common 
tell me when i have to change the resolution, and please name me a nice prog, for doing that, then i will change all pics


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

No one seems to recognize my WC


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Posting pics such as that aren't allowed on this forum.



Velvet Wafer said:


> its a german,handmade One, crafted out of High Quality Schott Duran.
> They are made by this company:
> [URL="http://www.xxxx.xxx[/URL]
> 
> No one seems to recognize my WC



Posting links to buy products like that definitely aren't allowed here.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Posting pics such as that aren't allowed on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting links to buy products like that definitely aren't allowed here.



sry, i forgot to remove it from the pic... are glasswares forbidden in the USA?
i could have put a flower in it, so its a flower pot
Do you really want me to remove that?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sry, i forgot to remove it from the pic... are glasswares forbidden in the USA?
> i could have put a flower in it, so its a flower pot



It's drug paraphanalia. We know what is it, and it's not allowed. It's also off topic completely, continue on with the PC talk please.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's drug paraphanalia. We know what is it, and it's not allowed. It's also off topic completely, continue on with the PC talk please.



not to be cocky, but i find that highly conservative. i didnt made the pic for showing it, half of it was accidently in the pic. in my country its completly legal, and the cops arent even allowed to take it from you. im not conform with american law, so i never knew, its SO bad to show it
i have to apologize.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

where is that thing that arent allowed:-S


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not to be cocky, but i find that highly conservative. i didnt made the pic for showing it, half of it was accidently in the pic. in my country its completly legal, and the cops arent even allowed to take it from you. im not conform with american law, so i never knew, its SO bad to show it
> i have to apologize.



two things... we arent discussing where you live, we are discussing the rules of TPU.
secondly, can u please resize those pics, this thread now takes my laptop a ton of time just to even get to read the current posts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

you should be able to resize the pics when you use the uploader i think


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2010)

Or use Paint to resize and then submit...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should be able to resize the pics when you use the uploader i think




i simply repost them in a thread with 56k warning. so everyone can decide, if he wants to show them.

peet, i only apologized, and tried to explain me. please dont hit me also
i will simply delete it here, is that alright?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not to be cocky, but i find that highly conservative. i didnt made the pic for showing it, half of it was accidently in the pic. in my country its completly legal, and the cops arent even allowed to take it from you. im not conform with american law, so i never knew, its SO bad to show it
> i have to apologize.



This website has nothing to do with American law, nor does it have to abide by them. This is W1zzards law. Regardless of how you or I for that matter feel on the subject, as moderators we enforce the rules that are to be enforced. Techpowerup just isn't the place for that kind of thing. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> i simply repost them in a thread with 56k warning. so everyone can decide, if he wants to show them.
> 
> peet, i only apologized, and tried to explain me. please dont hit me also
> i will simply delete it here, is that alright?



I will fix them for you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i simply repost them in a thread with 56k warning. so everyone can decide, if he wants to show them.
> 
> peet, i only apologized, and tried to explain me. please dont hit me also
> i will simply delete it here, is that alright?



it wasnt an attack, sorry if I seemed to direct, it was just an explination No harm meant.

the sizing was a request as well, just pwns my lappy like Crysis used to PWN rigs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> This website has nothing to do with American law, nor does it have to abide by them. This is W1zzards law. Regardless of how you or I for that matter feel on the subject, as moderators we enforce the rules that are to be enforced. Techpowerup just isn't the place for that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I will fix them for you.



you can? that would save me a heck of work, i had with uploading!

i need like 3 sec to load that, i didnt even recognized sth, besides, that the audio stopped for 1 sec, during opening the page (rig is under full wcg load)
i got to admit, i have a 32mbit line,tho 
maybe its due to that...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

yay, takes a ton of time to load it here too


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

seems erocker is going to work to add some cheese to all our whining

Thanks rocker!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

maybe then we can start talking about my WC, that was what i had intended, when posting the pics
im highly interested in suggestions and commentary


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> maybe then we can start talking about my WC, that was what i had intended, when posting the pics
> im highly interested in suggestions and commentary



When you stated earlier about the Boreas being expensive...you can purchase one for a little over $500 US from Coolit Systems. You could have nearly that much in a high-end water cooled set-up and not be able to do what you can with the Boreas.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

there is watercooling under all those fans? 

Looks like a lot of custom work going on in there, and with that rad you should be able to cool like 4 computers. I think you need to cool more stuffs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> When you stated earlier about the Boreas being expensive...you can purchase one for a little over $500 US from Coolit Systems. You could have nearly that much in a high-end water cooled set-up and not be able to do what you can with the Boreas.


yeah, but my whole setup hasnt cost me more than 100 euro... and to use your additional performance, insulation is HIGHLY recommended. maybe i will do that one day, but that may take some time other things are more important atm, stronger VGAs, for example
but thanks for the suggestion



sneekypeet said:


> there is watercooling under all those fans?
> 
> Looks like a lot of custom work going on in there, and with that rad you should be able to cool like 4 computers. I think you need to cool more stuffs



indeed, it is! and i will add many more fans, till this rad is fully push/pull,with at least 16 fans per side,minimum are 1500 rpm fans

in fact, i only bought 3 parts, besides the usual pvc tubing etc from the toolshop.
the HK 3.0 and the Magicool Pump, the Thermaltake Pump, is from my first loop, but i also bought it a few years ago
the rads were donated to me, the 240 by Paulieg/Bogmali (many thanks for that,again!)
and the big rad from the 25 year old renault espace of a co worker. it had broken piping, but i fixed that with glassfiber epoxy, and now its fine for WCing, even tho its not suited for cars anymore 
anyone stated 10 rigs, but i find 4-5 also more realistic. problem is that its dented, i will shoot a (smaller) pic now, to show it to you 
that makes it more restrictive than the HK, so i will buy a third pump soon

EDIT:
here is the "flaw" in my rad :


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi guys! sorry i have been MIA! i have had a long weekend and been playing BC2 with the rest of the TPU clan under AzzKKr64. after 3 sets of cold cathode kits, i finally got a good set! ALSO! i have got my WD 1tb black drive in the mail and it works great! i hope to get pictures tomorrow and post of the great red lighting. It totally lights up the inside and out of the case


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess I'll show what my present setup looks like...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

What I love about the way I set up the H50 on my tech station is that it's exhausting up, so the graphics card has all the heat up removed    Look at it idle.  A good 10ºc less.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

thats kinda hot, must have been 50c at idle before?

the one of my cards where the screen is on is at 45c in idle in CF with the cards right next to eact other

and when they have like 2 slots apart they are like 35c in idle


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a pic with the cathodes installed. kinda a bad picture but i will try to get better ones later


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

that looks very nice brandon, 

good job overall imo

looks good with the all red'n'black theme there


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2010)

yea im pretty impressed with it! i just installed my WD 1tb black drive and im starting to copy things ive been redownloading to replace the lost files


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2010)

i know how you feel, my external died as well the other day, close to 10k photos, 200 movies, and 50games got toasted

can live with the games/movie part, but my pictures:-S


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2010)

yea! i have the 1tb drive inside my PC now and this one is super fast! from my raid 0 to the black drive its copied 40gb under 15 minutes

*edit*
done! wow that took alittle less that 15 mins like 12 1/2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats kinda hot, must have been 50c at idle before?
> 
> the one of my cards where the screen is on is at 45c in idle in CF with the cards right next to eact other
> 
> and when they have like 2 slots apart they are like 35c in idle



What are your ambient temps?  I live in Miami, not as cold as it is in Denmark bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL i was going through some of the pictures that was saved on my laptop and this is a picture of my gaming setup i had taken to iraq. specs below

Abit NI8 SLI Motherboard
Pentium D 805
2GB G skill DDR667
Ultra Case
Ultra LSP650 PSU
8800GTS 640 G80
250GB IDE Maxtor Hardrive with 500GB external


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn, there's Iraqi moon dust all over that setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2010)

mmmm, chili


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking of dust... I changed out the mesh grill on the side of my case for something that would let a bit more air in, although I'm starting to think that I kicked up too much dust cleaning the other day...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are your ambient temps?  I live in Miami, not as cold as it is in Denmark bro



about 28c inside 

and -10 outside

might do some outdoor benching soon, think the rig will die from it? i mean if its to cold?


erocker said:


> Got my HTPC up and running.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1904.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN1899.jpg
> ...





hmm since i'll be starting my own company soon who builds lan box gaming rigs  ,  i might contect bgear and become a supplier or whats it called, the only "near" supplier is in freakin norway, and they dont ship to denmark

would be nice


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> about 28c inside
> 
> and -10 outside
> 
> ...



go buy Danbox! Danbox will fit YOUR Purse!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah smart ass

wait until i get famous..................................NOT


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah yeah yeah smart ass
> 
> wait until i get famous..................................NOT



that was my slogan. but i meant it serious.
nevermind don, i believe dancases will get very important in Europe, if their design is intelligent


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

naw, its The DonBox 

i meant that i'm gonna start a small business that builds lanbox gaming rigs

no ones does that here.

and of cause they will be important since i'm the one who got the idea


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> naw, its The DonBox
> 
> i meant that i'm gonna start a small business that builds lanbox gaming rigs
> 
> ...



if the prices are right, i would also want to have one 
im in search for the ideal,affordable m-atx lancase since months!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> about 28c inside
> 
> and -10 outside
> 
> ...



I doubt it it's that hot inside where you live when the temp outside is so cold.  Anyhow temps are not an issue for me ATM so screw you  

NO, the rig will not die, watch out for condensation though.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if the prices are right, i would also want to have one
> im in search for the ideal,affordable m-atx lancase since months!



I've got a Rogue doing nothing... Dunno how ridiculous shipping costs to Germany would be though.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I've got a Rogue doing nothing... Dunno how ridiculous shipping costs to Germany would be though.



YGPM


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> This website has nothing to do with American law, nor does it have to abide by them. This is W1zzards law. Regardless of how you or I for that matter feel on the subject, as moderators we enforce the rules that are to be enforced. Techpowerup just isn't the place for that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I will fix them for you.





By the by, where are the rules for this forum, I've never been able to find them


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

In every single sub forum, there is an announcement at the VERY top of the thread list.. Those are the forum guidelines "rules".


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> By the by, where are the rules for this forum, I've never been able to find them



from what i can see, the guidelines are very spongy, so its like the bible:
each one, lays it out differently (was that wrong english?)


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> In every single sub forum, there is an announcement at the VERY top of the thread list.. Those are the forum guidelines "rules".



Ahh that would explain it then, I just click "new posts" everytime I come on the forum.

Thanks I'll check them out!

Will be starting the modifications of the kandalf I have soon, so expect pics of that folks!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 8, 2010)

Test fitting my new-to-me reservoir for future dual loop operations...  SHH! its a secret... hehe


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 8, 2010)

Those some tracers peeking out at the back?

Thought I'd share a photo of the "amazing" cooler from the batmobile version 5770






*

Put on a vf900 ( which is lighter then just the shroud and fan) and even it beat the batman cooler by 4(i) and 10(l)* degrees, considering the vf900 has about half the surface area.(but is copper)
The cooler does seem to be a vapor chamber of sorts, at the least it has a pipe coming out of it bunged up with solder. but its just a crap amount of surface area.

* fin array ( not base) is about 45mm long and about 35mm wide about 20mm tall

stock 34-35 idle and 69 underload ( atitool spinny cube 5 minutes)
Vf900 30-31idle 59 underload (atitool etc 5mins etc)


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Those some tracers peeking out at the back?
> 
> Thought I'd share a photo of the "amazing" cooler from the batmobile version 5770
> 
> ...



Not really tracers, just ballistix.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I doubt it it's that hot inside where you live when the temp outside is so cold.  Anyhow temps are not an issue for me ATM so screw you
> 
> NO, the rig will not die, watch out for condensation though.



well lets just say i dont like to freeze my ass of when i'm inside (reason why i have a big heat bill )

and btw, should recieve that SLI LE in a few days, the post office finally found my package agan

so atm its 300miles from me, and that can take a few days with our post service


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 9, 2010)

*It's getting there...*

Okay almost finished putting my old PC back together,
it's my first standard-case-turned-into-an-upside-down-case mod, it's a bit ghetto at the mo.
I like the cases with the clear panels in the front, I've never seen or heard of anyone putting photos in the front of a case, has anyone else?
not great for aiorflow, but I'm not heavily oc'ing and i'm using the Vapor-X so heat isn't an issue!
Ignore the white CD drive, my black one's not working at the mo.
I'm also getting a set of fans that take up one 5.25" drive bay.
I've seen the Spire ones, any suggestions on better ones?

It looked like this before (I did the spray myself)











And this now:

















Sorry for the picture quality, any comments and advice are very welcome


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2010)

Your picture frame does some nice computing  I like it!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 9, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Your picture frame does some nice computing  I like it!





ROFL yea better than those little digital photo frames, I can play games on this one!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great cooling mods scam! i like the pictures in the front


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is some better pictures and a video of the case and lights. Click image below for video


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2010)

This is why they call it duct tape






Manages to keep the heat out of the portion above the GFX card. Now that this proof of concept has proven itself, this brings inspiration for making a proper duct 

Though the first thing I will probably post in this thread after this is my new desk


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh thought I'd mention you know everyone thought the ducts at the back of the 5 series cards batmobile coolers where just for show?

They are infact intakes, underneath the fan there's a few holes punched out so it pulls heat away from the mosfets.

Certainly in the 5770 so I imagine the same will be true for the other cards : ]


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is some better pictures and a video of the case and lights. Click image below for video



Nice job there and it looks like things turned out pretty well. 

BTW, feel free to friend me up on BC2 at the name I just PMed you. Just remember if I shoot you it's only because I care.  



Thrackan said:


> This is why they call it duct tape
> 
> Manages to keep the heat out of the portion above the GFX card. Now that this proof of concept has proven itself, this brings inspiration for making a proper duct
> 
> Though the first thing I will probably post in this thread after this is my new desk



Wow, not something I would have considered doing but that's only because it would offend my sense of beauty.  Nice job just the same however and I'm curious to see how it affects the GPU temps. Have you tried benching it since you did the mod?



pantherx12 said:


> Oh thought I'd mention you know everyone thought the ducts at the back of the 5 series cards batmobile coolers where just for show?
> 
> They are infact intakes, underneath the fan there's a few holes punched out so it pulls heat away from the mosfets.
> 
> Certainly in the 5770 so I imagine the same will be true for the other cards : ]



Didn't know that at all so a +1 for you!


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Oh thought I'd mention you know everyone thought the ducts at the back of the 5 series cards batmobile coolers where just for show?
> 
> They are infact intakes, underneath the fan there's a few holes punched out so it pulls heat away from the mosfets.
> 
> Certainly in the 5770 so I imagine the same will be true for the other cards : ]


Those holes aren't intakes, they are exhausts 
The ATi fan is a centrifugal fan, there is no way that it can suck air towards it from the side.
Instead it blows out air at those red vents holes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

finally got the SLI LE


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally got the SLI LE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/007.jpg
> 
> ...


:shadedshu Now I just want my ROG.
Do Want


----------



## KieX (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally got the SLI LE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/007.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm considering one of these, let us know how it goes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

will do, gonna do some testing tonight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally got the SLI LE
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/007.jpg
> 
> ...



The all black PCB looks soooo good


----------



## Master Wolfe (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got my new case and motherboard last night, still waiting on my final hdd to be delivered today, so it's a mess right now. Still got all the plastic 'condoms' on the case , wiring is all spaghetti .... it ain't purty! My old bones aren't up for taking off the sides so you can get the full impact, it's worse than it may look in these pics!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Wow, not something I would have considered doing but that's only because it would offend my sense of beauty.  Nice job just the same however and I'm curious to see how it affects the GPU temps. Have you tried benching it since you did the mod?


I did a round of 3DMark just to feel if it worked, and the room above the card is certainly alot cooler. Which is good, cause the fan draws air from above the card here.

Not gonna get around to do some full blown modding this week I think, busy moving house.



Master Wolfe said:


> Just got my new case and motherboard last night, still waiting on my final hdd to be delivered today, so it's a mess right now. Still got all the plastic 'condoms' on the case , wiring is all spaghetti .... it ain't purty! My old bones aren't up for taking off the sides so you can get the full impact, it's worse than it may look in these pics!
> 
> http://www.masterwolfe.net/Uploads/006.JPG
> 
> ...



They still make Xasers 
This one looks alot better than the older models though


----------



## Master Wolfe (Mar 9, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> They still make Xasers
> This one looks alot better than the older models though


Not really a fan, TBH, but was the best deal on one which I can eventually (maaaaybe) put a Classified 4-way, or something similar, into. Thing's heavy, and nothing to grab onto to move it, all kinds of weird plastic protrusions. Weird... and my last case was a Stacker. Might end up moving back to it. But I do enjoy having a mobo tray again!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

just threw the mobo in there, no need for wm or anything, will be getting a new psu soon so i dont mind it being a bit messy






btw, this cooler is prob one of the few coolers i regret getting, its sooooooo HUGE and could barely be in there

notice the fancy coffee mug


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> btw, this cooler is prob one of the few coolers i regret getting, its sooooooo HUGE and could barely be in there



Let me know if you move onto something new, I've always wanted an IFX-14 


Looks nice man ( excluding as you pointed out the cables)


Guys please help me out here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117153

Getting real anoyying due to its random nature : [


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 10, 2010)

New fans today! 











With my system on...











My temps are about the same, but my system is alot quieter, thanks to replacing some junker fans.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Okay almost finished putting my old PC back together,
> it's my first standard-case-turned-into-an-upside-down-case mod, it's a bit ghetto at the mo.
> I like the cases with the clear panels in the front, I've never seen or heard of anyone putting photos in the front of a case, has anyone else?
> not great for aiorflow, but I'm not heavily oc'ing and i'm using the Vapor-X so heat isn't an issue!
> ...



Well IMHO, i sure hope i wont be those dads that have my sons pic as wallpaper. But on the case 

Actually if my son was a dragon or epic snake i might


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

I actually thought that was cool, its even more custom then what I do with my cases!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

here is my rig.. still needs some work but i just wanted it done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks good bro, it's finally running. 

Where did you end up mounting the HDD?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks good bro, it's finally running.
> 
> Where did you end up mounting the HDD?



do see the single screw, and the lonely sata cable on the top?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> do see the single screw, and the lonely satacable on the top?



When I saw his other pics in his Project Log I noticed.  Yeah, that way it's outta the way a bit, great job though.  I give it to him


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

think its in the top

i might trade my SLI LE for  a RIIE board next week

its gonna take some hours to sort out his cable mess hahaXD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> think its in the top
> 
> i might trade my SLI LE for  a RIIE board next week
> 
> its gonna take some hours to sort out his cable mess hahaXD



Why you trading bro?  Don't like the board?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah i do like it, but like they say in The Godfather, Im gonna give you an offer you cant refuse

he wanted to trade it for my SLI LE with no extra charge, then im in, he just want it because of its looks

and btw, the SLI LE has a weird PCI-E layout

1. is 16x
2. is 8x
3. is 4x.
4. is 4x i think?EDIT: its 8x, but i cant use it to much since the psu is blocking for dual slot cards

would be nice to have a board that did full speed on the first 2 slots and not that weird config

but overall its  a nice board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i do like it, but like they say in The Godfather, Im gonna give you an offer you cant refuse
> 
> he wanted to trade it for my SLI LE with no extra charge, then im in, he just want it because of its looks
> 
> ...


A good deal is a good deal   I would go for it, good luck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i do like it, but like they say in The Godfather, Im gonna give you an offer you cant refuse
> 
> he wanted to trade it for my SLI LE with no extra charge, then im in, he just want it because of its looks
> 
> ...



Get a Rampage II Gene or Extreme and be done with it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

thats what i'm thinking, + i can sell it for like 300$, then i can fetch a H50 + a cube case and still have money left 



brandonwh64 said:


> Get a Rampage II Gene or Extreme and be done with it.





well i already have a m-atx 1366 board laying on my desk, and i'm kinda hooked on getting a new cube case, so i think i'll keep the X58M from MSI, it even oc's better than the sli le


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

ASUS > MSI  (pure speculation mind you)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ASUS > MSI  (pure speculation mind you)



in SOME cases that is true depends on the board and the use both make good boards.

also how are your temps on the i7 and what pump and rad do you use?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

well i was VERY surprised by this little MSI board, i could get 4.1ghz stable on it.

mind you that its missing the vreg heatsink(you have to buy one your self)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> in SOME cases that is true depends on the board and the use both make good boards.
> 
> also how are your temps on the i7 and what pump and rad do you use?



My temps are kinda odd. even on stock it idles from 36-40 but load doesnt go over 63? i suspect that it could be the fans im using or i need to change from 3/8 to 1/2 tubing and maybe a faster pump? also i was thinking of going tri rad?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> My temps are kinda odd. even on stock it idles from 36-40 but load doesnt go over 63? i suspect that it could be the fans im using or i need to change from 3/8 to 1/2 tubing and maybe a faster pump? also i was thinking of going tri rad?



what pump do you have? my temps like to hover around 50c load.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is identical to what i have

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6073/ex-pmp-53/Danger_Den_DD-CPX1_12V_3-Pin_Powered_Pump_-_DD-CPX1.html?tl=g30c107


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is identical to what i have
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6073/ex-pmp-53/Danger_Den_DD-CPX1_12V_3-Pin_Powered_Pump_-_DD-CPX1.html?tl=g30c107



I have the OCZ rebrand of that pump. I don't see that being the cause of the problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

its pretty good and flows good water. i think it might be the fans im using. i might change the all out for some good 110cfm fans


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its pretty good and flows good water. i think it might be the fans im using. i might change the all out for some good 110cfm fans



I'm happy with mine.I snagged mine for $38 shipped brand new  replacing the fans could make a difference. Also 3/8 vs 1/2 isn't much if any difference that is something people have argued over for along time now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

yea? hmmm. yea i got my pump from PP migure on the forums here for 25$ shipped and its been a good one! i suspect its either my rads or my fans. my block is a Apogee GT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea? hmmm. yea i got my pump from PP migure on the forums here for 25$ shipped and its been a good one! i suspect its either my rads or my fans. my block is a Apogee GT



mine is a Enzotech SCW. What rad?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

swiftech 240 rad. and a no named 120 rad


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 12, 2010)

the swiftech rad is fine, i use it myself. the other rad doesnt block the flow, i guess, if its a standard design (and no Thermaltake-Rad )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

yea and i have the fans on my 240 rad pulling air from the outside


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 12, 2010)

Removed boring cold cathodes, I prefer it without.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

So i got bored and had two DOA sets of cold cathodes on my hands and i took it apart and started messing with the inverter and figured out the problem! now i have two working sets of cathodes.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

what was the problem?

but nice bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Removed boring cold cathodes, I prefer it without.
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6868/img0826z.jpg
> 
> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/246/img0830zi.jpg



how is that RZ working with your 5xxx card?

and VERY nice rig btw.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how is that RZ working with your 5xxx card?
> 
> and VERY nice rig btw.



Quite well now. 120Hz used to be completely broken on the HD5, but not anymore. There are still issues with overclocking causing screen flickering and slight issues with non-native resolutions at 120Hz tho. Gaming at native res and 120Hz works which is the most important.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what was the problem?
> 
> but nice bro



Well i took the inverters apart and realised they had a small soldered in fuse and well i took some wire and wired the leads together and they worked perfect. I also shocked the piss out of myself with the output AC voltage and i must say it hurt bad.

Here is the second set


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 12, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Quite well now. 120Hz used to be completely broken on the HD5, but not anymore. There are still issues with overclocking causing screen flickering and slight issues with non-native resolutions at 120Hz tho. Gaming at native res and 120Hz works which is the most important.



well thats nice, maybe its about time to be saving for one of the new 24" full hd 120hz then



brandonwh64 said:


> Well i took the inverters apart and realised they had a small soldered in fuse and well i took some wire and wired the leads together and they worked perfect. I also shocked the piss out of myself with the output AC voltage and i must say it hurt bad.
> 
> Here is the second set
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100312/fixedinverter12.jpg



what you dont do in the name of computers hahaXD

hope you're alright bro, dont wanna see you get hurt over some small stuff


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what you dont do in the name of computers hahaXD
> 
> hope you're alright bro, dont wanna see you get hurt over some small stuff



It shouldnt. i ran them for 1 hour and made sure i didnt smell burning stuff and checked the heat on it. also my power supply has a voltage overload cut off so if it tried to surge then the PSU will kick itsself off


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 13, 2010)

I also shocked the shit out of myself on some cathodes. Was cleaning out the ends where you hook them up to the inverter and forgot it was plugged in and poked my finger in there and it burnt me leaving 2 little burn dots on my pointer finger.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

No pic just yet, but due to the length of 5770 and its stock cooling(batmobile) having a support bar the card makes a great place to just sit fans.

Got a 92mm blowing at my ram and northbridge right now XD


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Removed boring cold cathodes, I prefer it without.
> 
> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/6868/img0826z.jpg
> 
> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/246/img0830zi.jpg



This just makes me more happy.  When someone shows up with the EXACT same brand GPU/PSU/motherboard/memory/case right after I sold mine it just goes to show how attractive the setup actually was.  Kudos man, and stop stealing my ideas


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> This just makes me more happy.  When someone shows up with the EXACT same brand GPU/PSU/motherboard/memory/case right after I sold mine it just goes to show how attractive the setup actually was.  Kudos man, and stop stealing my ideas


You have good taste, sir. Btw was planning this build long ago, you just got it done first.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2010)

a littel rig i put together for a friend of mine today

specs are :
Gigabyte GA-EX58A-UD7
i7 930 
H50
dominator 1600 3x2gb 7-8-7-20
HX1000W
HIS 5870
800D
old OCZ 128gb SSD

this is an insane machine and he's gonna add 2 more 5870s to it soon






the cooler on that board is insane


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 13, 2010)

he should splice that gigabyte block into the h50 setup. Looks like a powerhouse though!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

i would like to have that 5870!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

ok changed the hoses around a bit, lemme know whatcha think and if i should change it up a bit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 13, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> ok changed the hoses around a bit, lemme know whatcha think and if i should change it up a bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/DSCF1298 (Medium).jpg
> 
> ...



i would have interchanged the tubing on the dtek, so that the pump is pushing water directly at the block... the fuzion has very high restriction from what i know, so it might benefit you more,than colder water from your rads


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i would have interchanged the tubing on the dtek, so that the pump is pushing water directly at the block... the fuzion has very high restriction from what i know, so it might benefit you more,than colder water from your rads



yeah just didn't have the ability to switch like i wanted to because the pump design only allows for one flow direction and the res was in the way of my video card before


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

nice setup prime!!!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

thanx man, still working it out.. kinda hate the fact that i put all the hose and and didn't think it through clear enough, now i want to try and change the order of the shit...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

you i also have to redo my hoses. Im thinking of making a trip to home depot or lowes to see if they have better hoses that i can use and also i have to find screws for my swiftech NB block


----------



## Binge (Mar 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> You have good taste, sir. Btw was planning this build long ago, you just got it done first.



Heh, does it help that I have a friend who was on the committee that built the 800D?  Trust me we've both been looking forward to it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm fighting myself from ordering a 5850.

I really want a new card.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 13, 2010)

Binge said:


> Heh, does it help that I have a friend who was on the committee that built the 800D?  Trust me we've both been looking forward to it.



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I'm fighting myself from ordering a 5850.
> 
> I really want a new card.



Do it, if you want it bad enough, you will end up ordering one anyways


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 13, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Do it, if you want it bad enough, you will end up ordering one anyways



Just ordered it.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Just ordered it.



attaboy! lol 

BTW: if you want to save your money and not order parts, don't ask me whether or not to order or purchase something... hehe


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

ok, so what i changed i hated... so i changed it again.. lemme know if this is any better..


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually prefer it the other way...looks so much cleaner.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

I think i liked the way it was before better...But i'm not sure... I think for flow the way you have it now would be better


do you have a way to put the pump behind the PSU and the res back where it was before? So have pump and res both at the bottom? If so IMHO that would look the best but i am a sucker for the pump and res being close to each other (look at my rig and you will see that)


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i wish there was but i like less hose it suits me better i think.. i was just looking for a way to clean up the back part of the case below the video cards as i should have not 1 not 2 5870s and my gtx 285 as a physx card in the next couple months


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i wish there was but i like less hose it suits me better i think.. i was just looking for a way to clean up the back part of the case below the video cards as i should have not 1 not 2 5870s and my gtx 285 as a physx card in the next couple months



do you have room to do it like this


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

Dont worry exodus, I'm with you on the compact-ness of the loop.

Im pondering a similar setup with my 655 and the res in the optical bays. Seems like its gonna be tricky now that I see yours.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

while on the topic of loops do you guys see any way to make mine cleaner?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you have room to do it like this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/DSCF1308 (Medium).jpg



i wanted to do that but i don't like the long hoses, keep in mind i may be water cooling my 5870's when i start using them so i need less hose atm to plan for more hose and rads and pumps later


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

zipties POS;D


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> zipties POS;D



I am talking about my loop not the wires  but i have thousands of zipties calling my name whenever i feel like working on it. Maybe spring break when i don't have anything going on i can do it then. 
i may just have to get a new case like the nzxt evo tempest


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

personally POS, Id try and mount the pump and res above the rad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> personally POS, Id try and mount the pump and res above the rad.



I have been looking for a place to do that but i couldn't find anyplace that would let me because of the rad being in the way or the sides... But i may just have to get a new case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

the pump and res are too tall to get ziptied above the rad?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> the pump and res are too tall to get ziptied above the rad?



unforchantly i couldn't get them to fit when i was putting it together maybe when i get board and tired of seeing it this way i will try again but for now i will just welcome some ideas to try


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

sneaky keep in mind that i also have my HDD on the top of the case so that is blocking some space too


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

missed that bit in the top down view I was using as reference


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> missed that bit in the top down view I was using as reference



this may help alittle 




ps it also shows how shitty my paint job is  that is not acceptable i am going to have to do it again


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2010)

Not completed but will work on it more tomorrow.
What ideas do you think I should use on routing them SATA cables?  I mean I could move the HDD's to the 2nd bay but prefer to keep them off the bottom of the case.  

The 8pin isn't long enough to reach up there so thats not possible... :-\


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

POS:

could you mount the HD here? 

then you might get rid of some wire mess?









Flyordie said:


> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d20/Flyordie07/P3142716.jpg
> 
> Not completed but will work on it more tomorrow.
> What ideas do you think I should use on routing them SATA cables?  I mean I could move the HDD's to the 2nd bay but prefer to keep them off the bottom of the case.
> ...




reverse harddrives maybe?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 14, 2010)

@POS

Swap where the HDD is and where the pump/res are located.  It should work? no?


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 14, 2010)

MKMods, if you see this... enjoy my redneckness.  I screwed them badboys down and grabbed my soldering iron and threw a bunch on the bottom of the screws...   Eat that $20 2.5" Adapter on Ebay

(Sorry for the out of focus image... this camera was built in 1998... )


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well i count the changes i made as positives, or maybe it was the ocz freeze i slapped on there when i changed the loop around.  this is my 17 minute long prime95 session just to check temps... looks pretty good imho


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Well i count the changes i made as positives, or maybe it was the ocz freeze i slapped on there when i changed the loop around.  this is my 17 minute long prime95 session just to check temps... looks pretty good imho
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/Capture842.png



Those temps seem very good as a matter of fact.  I'm getting about the same load temp but at 3.8 ghz 1.392v on my 965 C3.  Meaning similar clocks but much less voltage.  Good job on the loop bro, TIM can be the biggest difference in temp changes sometimes.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those temps seem very good as a matter of fact.  I'm getting about the same load temp but at 3.8 ghz 1.392v on my 965 C3.  Meaning similar clocks but much less voltage.  Good job on the loop bro, TIM can be the biggest difference in temp changes sometimes.



yeah so i heard, too bad i can't get this thing over 4, you'd think i'd have room to play with such low temps and room in the voltage department lol


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2010)

New toy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

wooooooot a DANISH cooler

how you like that one?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2010)

Q9550 @ 3.825GHz, still runs. 

Gunna have two Deltas on it on Wednesday, i'll be making a video for y'all


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/000_0466111.jpg
> 
> New toy



liquid metal eh? how does it perform?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 14, 2010)

A Danamics? You must have been shitting money for weeks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

they have 2 versions, one for like 200£ and one for 100£ 

dont know which is what though


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 14, 2010)

It's the £115.99 version. And no, i got a really good deal. Not gunna say, search some forums and you'll see.

It's awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah so i heard, too bad i can't get this thing over 4, you'd think i'd have room to play with such low temps and room in the voltage department lol



AMD's love the cold, a 4-5ºc drop WILL give you a higher stable clock.  Don't expect 4.5 GHz, but it will let you squeeze a tad more out of it.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 15, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Well i count the changes i made as positives, or maybe it was the ocz freeze i slapped on there when i changed the loop around.  this is my 17 minute long prime95 session just to check temps... looks pretty good imho
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/Capture842.png



Bump your FSB offset to 1 instead of 5.

I actually got more stable doing that... 240FSB gets me 3,400Mhz instead of 3,390Mhz now..


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally got around to some "spring cleaning" on the main rig.  I think i found out why my temps were suffering lately.  Looks like a bad mount to me...







anyways, cleaned up some wiring, and swapped out my 4890 cooler for the replacement XFX sent me.  YAY NO MORE LOUD FAN NOISES!
















and an assembled, tidy "teaser"


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow bob, that's a lot of thermal goop!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 15, 2010)

i usually only use a very small amount, and then spread it on the chip using a plastic giftcard or ziplock bag over my finger.  I think I may have used the "grain of rice"-sized, lay down the TIM and apply block technique the last time i did my mount though, resulting in what you see above...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, I tend to use a real small blob, about a millimeter or so. Temps haven't let me down, so I'll keep it at that


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 15, 2010)

idk as I've ever used that little TIM before. I will have to give it a try!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 15, 2010)

Let me know how it works out, I wonder if there is much difference


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2010)

what i found that works good is that i have about 2 or 3 leftover tubes of zalman paste and i use the old tubes to spread my new TIM. as in the picture below i take the small thin later of rubber off the old tube and the bottom were it was pinched sealed is almost perfectly flat and arounded off. this makes it peftect to spread thin layers of TIM around the CPU


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2010)

Three new, very loud, toys:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

deltas?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 17, 2010)

yep, three of these bad boys. Seriously, their too loud.. lol. Great for cooling tho. Not a bad combination:

LMX: £115.99
Deltas: £36

Total: £151.99

Then i have one more delta... lol.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 17, 2010)

jeez... and I think my 1200rpm coolink fans are loud :|


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fan controller!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

i run my delta @ 5V

here is a video of my delta @ 5v and 12v

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=927TEqvthFY


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, at 12 volts, those Delta fans sound like a jet engine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Flighht 123 ready for take off


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

Seriously, that sounds like a plane taking off, it sounds so similar... (I've sat on the plane next to the wing before, that fan spinning up from 5v to 12v sounds VERY close to the engines spinning up for take off.) 

How much air do they move? 1,000,000 CFM?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 17, 2010)

That 4870 of yours is the worst one I had, Pig.....I had two XFX ones and while the first one I got came with 100% reference cooler the second had a cooler like yours does...aluminium and thin.

It didn't cool anything as good as the other and was at least 10'C hotted on the cost and 15'C+ on the other stuff the stock cooler was sat on (aka a lot of things)...poor design and I have no idea why XFX used it other than to cut costs. :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Seriously, that sounds like a plane taking off, it sounds so similar... (I've sat on the plane next to the wing before, that fan spinning up from 5v to 12v sounds VERY close to the engines spinning up for take off.)
> 
> How much air do they move? 1,000,000 CFM?



Over 9000 at least


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 17, 2010)

I see what you did there Thrackan....


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 17, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Over 9000 at least



so we can use this image


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont know about CFM, but some of those Rolls Royce engines on the Boeing 777 move over 100,000 lbs of thrust EACH engine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Seriously, that sounds like a plane taking off, it sounds so similar... (I've sat on the plane next to the wing before, that fan spinning up from 5v to 12v sounds VERY close to the engines spinning up for take off.)
> 
> How much air do they move? 1,000,000 CFM?





Thrackan said:


> Over 9000 at least





Chicken Patty said:


> I dont know about CFM, but some of those Rolls Royce engines on the Boeing 777 move over 100,000 lbs of thrust EACH engine.



Its 256CFM fan LOL heres a link were i bought it

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_403&products_id=24415


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hot damn a 48W fan


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Hot damn a 48W fan



This fan is running on my rear 120 radiator


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you have another fan before?  Or you used that one from the beginning?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

same one ive used on it the whole time.

I am now running a 9600GT in my I7 rig. i sold my GTX 285  

BC2 looks horrible on low gfx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol.
I want some deltas for my bench rig.  But wondering if they'll be worth it


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 17, 2010)

Get some Ultra Kaze fans..they work well @ 133cfm and 38mm. 


*Edit:* Pretty cheap too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lol.
> I want some deltas for my bench rig.  But wondering if they'll be worth it





What heatsink or rad?

I'll let you know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

I was thinking kazes a fan controller.  

It's for a H50


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 17, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Get some Ultra Kaze fans..they work well @ 133cfm and 38mm.
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Pretty cheap too.



There were e a couple FS here for $9 a piece. Those would be real nice on a 120.3 with a fan controler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

check out this OC on my 9600GT. its fully stable but should i go for more?


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Mar 17, 2010)

waa dude thats nuts
from what I see you've done 100mhz+ to the GPU clock 202mhz+ on the memory and 220Mhz+ on the shader. I had a 9600GT doing sli once but as I remember the fans were pretty loud. I would stay there though, are you using the nvidia software to do the OC'ing?
Oh and is this, your card?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> waa dude thats nuts
> from what I see you've done 100mhz+ to the GPU clock 202mhz+ on the memory and 220Mhz+ on the shader. I had a 9600GT doing sli once but as I remember the fans were pretty loud. I would stay there though, are you using the nvidia software to do the O
> Oh and is this, your card?
> http://www.eudora.ro/files/products/2058/pv_MSI_9600GT_OC_1.jpg



Yes evil that is the exact card i have


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Latest update to the farm:













And of course the Tech Station:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

how is the stock waterblock on the gigabyte board?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Pretty good:






Better than 50C!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

isnt that a tad high that voltage? thats what i'm running on my CO


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah that does seem high
I do not know why I didn't see that earlier. Currently reducing VCore...

Okay ~ made an adjustment to VCore and QPI:


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> And of course the Tech Station:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/IMG_0068646.jpg



I NEED that cooler! Searching now!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

think its called fenris?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Titan Fenrir, and that's the x-mas edition


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

Fenrir, thats the name


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had I known I could get a red cooler, I'd have got one the second it was out!


----------



## Israar (Mar 18, 2010)

red268 said:


> Had I known I could get a red cooler, I'd have got one the second it was out!



Just had a quick look and got this Titan Fenrir "Limited Edition" -- Although looks like a handful of people beat me to it though 

--Lee


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2010)

Scan.co.uk have it in stock for £37.47 plus P&P

Guess it wouldn't out perform my TRUE though?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

red268 said:


> Scan.co.uk have it in stock for £37.47 plus P&P
> 
> Guess it wouldn't out perform my TRUE though?



It's close, and a damn good cooler.


----------



## Israar (Mar 18, 2010)

red268 said:


> Scan.co.uk have it in stock for £37.47 plus P&P
> 
> Guess it wouldn't out perform my TRUE though?



Ooopsie, I should have looked at your location and post a more appropriate link hehe! Thing is you can knock P&P off that if you went and picked it up, that's what I do as it costs me less fuel to pick up from scan than it does P&P 

Although it depends on where abouts in the UK you're from 

--Lee


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> There were e a couple FS here for $9 a piece. Those would be real nice on a 120.3 with a fan controler.



Yep, I posted the specs to those fans in Dark2099's FS thread and they went within 5 minutes, great fans for the price.


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2010)

Israar said:


> Ooopsie, I should have looked at your location and post a more appropriate link hehe! Thing is you can knock P&P off that if you went and picked it up, that's what I do as it costs me less fuel to pick up from scan than it does P&P
> 
> Although it depends on where abouts in the UK you're from
> 
> --Lee



Bedfordshire area. Where do you pick up from?
Cheers.


----------



## Israar (Mar 18, 2010)

red268 said:


> Bedfordshire area. Where do you pick up from?
> Cheers.



Ahh, if I was you I'd stick to postage mate as it's a good 170miles (roughly) from Bedforshire to Scan itself in Bolton...

Unless you're bothered much about petrol lol, the postcode to Scan is BL6 6PE 

--Lee


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2010)

Israar said:


> Ahh, if I was you I'd stick to postage mate as it's a good 170miles (roughly) from Bedforshire to Scan itself in Bolton...
> 
> Unless you're bothered much about petrol lol, the postcode to Scan is BL6 6PE
> 
> --Lee



Haha! Yeah, think I'll stick to them posting it in that case!
Thanks though.


----------



## Israar (Mar 18, 2010)

red268 said:


> Haha! Yeah, think I'll stick to them posting it in that case!
> Thanks though.



I don't blame you mate hehe! Well, at least you know where to go now if you're ever up my end pal 

--Lee


----------



## theorw (Mar 18, 2010)

Just replaced a sink and cleaned the mobo today.I just noticed,have u ever seen better applied paste ???







No cleaning done,just as it was removed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

theorw said:


> Just replaced a sink and cleaned the mobo today.I just noticed,have u ever seen better applied paste ???
> [url]http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/638/dsc00244m.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8594/dsc00243n.jpg[/URL]
> 
> No cleaning done,just as it was removed!



That looks pretty good to me 




@hammer, farm looks great bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

my rig atm, 

sold the 690 case, and sitting here tripping untill the RIIE is coming, + i borrowed one of the 5770s to a friend, he wants to buy it and i don need all that gfx power anyways, waiting for the 6xxx series to arrive, gonna be good i hope


----------



## Azma (Mar 18, 2010)

After some sleeving, this is my rig atm=)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Clean, sweet and well-themed


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

amza, how loud is the magma on the true?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

I sold my GTX 285 and im rocking a 9600GT  Hopfully when the card arrives to the guy the money will release from my paypal so i can buy a 5850!


----------



## Azma (Mar 18, 2010)

@cadaveca

Its a lot quieter than my old Thermalright 2000 RPM fan, doesn't make much nois actually.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I sold my GTX 285 and im rocking a 9600GT  Hopfully when the card arrives to the guy the money will release from my paypal so i can buy a 5850!



then you has über power gfx while you wait ROFL 

well, i might trade my 2x 5770s for one 5870 + a little money, and then add one more in may


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Azma, can you please stop posting pictures of your rig?  You are killing all of us dude


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you has über power gfx while you wait ROFL
> 
> well, i might trade my 2x 5770s for one 5870 + a little money, and then add one more in may



its super leet cool alright!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

azma666 said:


> After some sleeving, this is my rig atm=)
> 
> http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/9545/minidsc0505.jpg
> 
> ...



I see Magmas there!
How do you like them? im very pleased with them, in each situation i used them till now
whether as Rad, Cooler, or Casefan!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

y'all got some sissy fans

this one is gonna cut of a finger or 10 if you get them in there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

That fan looks like it can move some air


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

it sure can 

too bad the frame is made from heavy steel, if not i would have put it on a heatsink for sure

+ it weights a ton at least


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> y'all got some sissy fans
> 
> this one is gonna cut of a finger or 10 if you get them in there
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/079.jpg



how many cfm is that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

i have nooooo ida, but its ALOT!, it cant stand still on the table haha 

i bet it would tilt my mobo if i put it on the heatsink haha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have nooooo ida, but its ALOT!, it cant stand still on the table haha
> 
> i bet it would tilt my mobo if i put it on the heatsink haha



i would use it as front intake fan, with dust filters


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2010)

nonononono, i would never use it in my daily rig ROFl, its SO noisy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nonononono, i would never use it in my daily rig ROFl, its SO noisy



just take a foot dimmer from a lamp, and wire it in between on of the fan cables. so you would be possibly able to regulate it


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 18, 2010)

its not my pc as such but its an integral part of my entertainment system as a whole. 
My beautiful new Pioneer SA-620. This thing is freakin awsome. I thought my old SA-520 (you may have seen the thread i made where it decided to blow on me) was an amazing piece of kit but this thing blows it away. Its in beautiful condition hard to think its like older then me. Im like a child with a new toy, wait a minute it is a new toy! 

Well here some pics of her in all her glory.
















hooked up to these babies








ive just realised them speakers sre CS-454 hmmmm ill have to research them, dont no if they came with the SA-520 or if CS-454 if a different model amp or if they give names like that for speakers seperate.
Ive become a bit of a fan pf vintage audio hardware


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2010)

Just picked this up for $40 new in box, yes it's the "older" model. But being as it was still in the plastic wrap only a few hours ago... I'm happy. 











I'll post more photos in my Project thread later on, if anyone cares to see them.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just picked this up for $40 new in box, yes it's the "older" model. But being as it was still in the plastic wrap only a few hours ago... I'm happy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/001132.jpg
> 
> ...



I am using that case currently, i love it, you can stuff tons of fans in it and it got a decent amount of room inside.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

I love it. Except now I'm going to have to order ALOT more fans. Oh, and bust out Mr soldering iron. (Need moar purple fans!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

For $40 I think that is a steal man


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn straight it's a steal! 

I'll post more photos, details of awesomeness, etc. When I get home from shopping.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just picked this up for $40 new in box, yes it's the "older" model. But being as it was still in the plastic wrap only a few hours ago... I'm happy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/001132.jpg
> 
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> For $40 I think that is a steal man



Damn! 40 bucks is a steal. good call!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn! 40 bucks is a steal. good call!



Agreed, that price is half of what i bought mines for.

It's an awesome case.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Just a sample of some of the awesome.... 

Temps before my new case. (This was at their best, after I modded the front fan slots.)






Temps after. (These are both idle temps.)






I love having a fan on the right side of the case, sucking hot air away from my CPU. It's awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Om nom nom, night shots. 






More can be seen here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Om nom nom, night shots.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/fe485e3a.jpg
> 
> More can be seen here.



Looks great, very spacious case man.  Went to that link and saw some more pics, it's awesome


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to give the cable management another go tomorrow, as I'm a tad worn out already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks. I'm going to give the cable management another go tomorrow, as I'm a tad worn out already.



..and perhaps still hungover?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice case edward! hopfully tomorrow i will be buying a 5850!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, I am. I had a good Saint Patties day. (Although my hangover wasn't that bad today.)

Thanks Brandon. Glad to hear your replacing the 9600GT.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yes, I am. I had a good Saint Patties day. (Although my hangover wasn't that bad today.)
> 
> Thanks Brandon. Glad to hear your replacing the 9600GT.




Looking forward to the revised cable management


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

That looks SO much better than the old case Edward

Brandon, then we will be 2 with new 5850s within a week, its gonna be great


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> That looks SO much better than the old case Edward
> 
> Brandon, then we will be 2 with new 5850s within a week, its gonna be great



It's actually part your fault for me having a new case. You had me searching around for new ones. 

There was a Scout Sniper case on CL for $20, but someone beat me to it. Thus I ended up with my CM 690. 

I'm happy with this thou. Quite a bit more happy than my last case. Which I'm now building my GF's desktop into.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2010)

well you have certainly come a long way from when i first saw your rig bro, keep up the good work, 
if you search long enough you find some pretty amazing deals sometimes

only thing i dont like about the original 690 case is that the buttons is on the side, shoulda been on top instead, but you cant argue with that for 40$


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

I actually like them where they are. Prevents people from bumping the buttons on my desk, thus less chance of random shut downs.  

Considering I paid $20 for the raidmax case, and $40 for this... I'm happy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> That looks SO much better than the old case Edward
> 
> Brandon, then we will be 2 with new 5850s within a week, its gonna be great



YES!!!! 

the other card will be delivered to the buyer today and i sent him another email asking him to PLEASE post feedback as soon as he gets it and tests cause i need the money ASAP so hopfully he inst a dick about it and waits til paypal does it automatically or i will be pissed!

Already got a XFX 5850 lined up and cannot wait to send him the money for it so i can start the mail wait game  BUT its sure worth it to see that mail lady drive up in your drive way with a nice shiny package! 

Is there still drivers were you can hack them and let is run a nvidia card for Physix?


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> the other card will be delivered to the buyer today and i sent him another email asking him to PLEASE post feedback as soon as he gets it and tests cause i need the money ASAP so hopfully he inst a dick about it and waits til paypal does it automatically or i will be pissed!
> 
> ...



Nice! I was looking at the XFX 5850 585X-ZAFV, as well as the 5830, for another friend of mine since the coolers that come on those are supposed to give a good nose-to-performance ratio over the stock one. Just wish that the prices would come down just a bit more on the 5850 so he can upgrade from the aging 8800 GT that he has.

As far as the PhysX stuff goes I found these steps that someone used to get theirs working:

1. Uninstall ALL ATI software and ALL nvidia software including physx. 
2. 10.2 cat for win 7 
3. install 190.89 for win 7 Nvidia drivers 
4. patch for physx 
5. expand displays and enable physx acceleration 

I also found this link as well: http://www.gamephys.com/2010/02/22/ati-nvidia-physx-catalyst-10-2-fix-dual-display-fix/


----------



## computertechy (Mar 20, 2010)

rearranged the desk for my eyefinity setup coming this month 







PS. the 17" beige piece of shit is only temporary


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

There she is in all her upgraded glory:


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2010)

computertechy said:


> rearranged the desk for my eyefinity setup coming this month
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/DSC00082.jpg
> 
> PS. the 17" beige piece of shit is only temporary



I hope to god it's only for a min!


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed, that price is half of what i bought mines for.
> 
> It's an awesome case.



lol, courtesy of SneekyPeet I got a $200 case for $100.   So its not all that bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2010)

computertechy said:


> rearranged the desk for my eyefinity setup coming this month
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/DSC00082.jpg
> 
> PS. the 17" beige piece of shit is only temporary



if you was in the us i would take that old beige 17inch from ya. i might be in the market soon this summer for a older 1280x1024 LCD monitor vga only for a project in my storage building.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 20, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> There she is in all her upgraded glory:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020396.jpg



Awesomeness achieved, i was thinking about getting that case, but dont know if i end up getting a SR2, so no room


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

computertechy said:


> rearranged the desk for my eyefinity setup coming this month
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/DSC00082.jpg
> 
> PS. the 17" beige piece of shit is only temporary



Damn man, your not a gamer one bit


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 20, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Awesomeness achieved, i was thinking about getting that case, but dont know if i end up getting a SR2, so no room



I'm not gonna go dual-CPU anytime soon. What I currently have is overkill enough. lol.

The ATCS 840 is an awesome case, though. Roomy, very well built for a WC setup and has a TON of fans.


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2010)

Currently testing a new low budget system to upgrade my sister's Athlon 64 3800+ with 1GB RAM. Looking good so far:

Pentium E6300 @ 3.5GHz (334x10.5) on stock volts
Scythe Shuriken Rev.B
Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
4GB OCZ 1066MHz DDR2
XFX ATI 5450 512MB Passive Cooler

It's running 50C on full load idles around 35C and is practically inaudible. But more importantly for my sister it plays BluRay without stutters and Firefox, Microsoft Word... open quickly. Draws just under 90W total too.


----------



## dafour (Mar 20, 2010)

Busy with some airflow changing,its a mess..




*2nd case is a P2.4b with a Abit- BH7 and riva tnt2 ...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Om nom nom, night shots.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/fe485e3a.jpg
> 
> More can be seen here.



I had that case for my last build, and I really liked it.  The airflow & cable management were quite good, there was a decent amount of interior space, but it wasn't big or expensive.  I actually paid $75 for mine, so $40 is a great deal.  I didn't think the right-side fan had much effect, but it was loud, so I just didn't use one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 20, 2010)

@dafour nice case you have there  Needs some WM but so does mine lol 


I am going to be changing the rad soon so i'm not worried about wires all that much right now. I will take care of them when i have my loop out. Also i had to add some foam strips between the rad and the case to make a better seal so all the air has to pass through the rad and reduced vibration so its quieter


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had that case for my last build, and I really liked it.  The airflow & cable management were quite good, there was a decent amount of interior space, but it wasn't big or expensive.  I actually paid $75 for mine, so $40 is a great deal.  I didn't think the right-side fan had much effect, but it was loud, so I just didn't use one.



It's working pretty well for me. 

But then again, so is this new toy that showed up.  
















My under load temps dropped about 5*C, and I'm pretty sure it's only that small of a amount due to room temp.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn you guys have good quality camera's!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


>



That cooler looks slick with the red fan and grill. Nice upgrade 



A CRT, it hurts! No really, I haven't been on one of these jokers in years and my eyes are killing me after only 30 minutes. It's a 16" ESA, I got it at the Goodwill for $6. Figured it couldn't hurt to have an extra one to hook up to a little Presario I've got. Just testing it out on my rig for a bit.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn you guys have good quality camera's!



It's a $80 point and shoot I got from newegg....  Takes okay pictures, but kinda meh video. 



Soylent Joe said:


> That cooler looks slick with the red fan and grill. Nice upgrade


 Thanks! I like it quite a bit.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 21, 2010)

HOLY CRT! now that's a flashback for me! lol


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 21, 2010)

A few shot of my PC right now !


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is my PC atm.


















I modded 2 holes on the side panel for 2 120mm fans


























I'm going to upgrade to a 5850 soon when the prices drop and I'll also buy a T260HD 26'' monitor.

As for the cpu cooler, I really don't need a better one, because the temps don't get higher then 50°C under load.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 21, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> As for the cpu cooler, I really don't need a better one, because the temps don't get higher then 50°C under load.




You say that, but yet you have a ram cooler, I bet your ram was not even warm to touch 

Just teasing of course, but in all seriousness what's with the ram cooler?


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> You say that, but yet you have a ram cooler, I bet your ram was not even warm to touch
> 
> Just teasing of course, but in all seriousness what's with the ram cooler?



I bought used ram for half a price of a new one and the cooler was with it. If I would buy a new ram, I wouldn't buy those with the cooler. Anyway its better then nothing. But yeah, I should mentioned that in the first place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a $80 point and shoot I got from newegg....  Takes okay pictures, but kinda meh video.
> 
> Thanks! I like it quite a bit.



You don't have a rear case exhaust fan?  That surely hurts your temps a lot.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 21, 2010)

I did, but it was a 90ishmm that was too loud, and it doesn't hurt my temps at all. The two 120mm top fans do all the work. I have another 3 more 120mms on order, as well as a 140mm.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, after CP brought up the no rear exhaust fan thing, I started getting bothered by it, and I raided my parts bin for a fan that wasn't loud. Found a Evercool 80mm. Tossed it in. 






Also, I think this is about as much cable management as I'll do until I get my new Mobo, PSU, Graphics card, and hard drives...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, after CP brought up the no rear exhaust fan thing, I started getting bothered by it, and I raided my parts bin for a fan that wasn't loud. Found a Evercool 80mm. Tossed it in.
> 
> 
> Also, I think this is about as much cable management as I'll do until I get my new Mobo, PSU, Graphics card, and hard drives...



Don't know how much a 80mm moves, but a 120mm will def. keep the VRM's cooler and the entire case cooler, guaranteed!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Like I said, I have a 120mm on order for that spot, I also will be replacing my case side and the bottom 120mm with a 140mm fan. 

Here's my order from CM's website that I'll be making this week.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Like I said, I have a 120mm on order for that spot, I also will be replacing my case side and the bottom 120mm with a 140mm fan.
> 
> Here's my order from CM's website that I'll be making this week.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/bd54fc50.jpg



Man, the side panel for yours is cheap. I had to pay $40 after shipping for mine and it doesn't even have a fan spot :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

They are on sale on CM's website right now, Newegg still has them listed for $25ish.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

That should help alot rad ed.


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

got bored and had everything laying around so i went liquid on the cosmos s build ive been doing this also includes changed the side mesh to a window and put the cosmos logo on that looks nice together 









































look at the last pic everything 100% perfect mosfet fan 1/8 inch from 120mm fan and 120mm fan fits perfectly in the slot on the mosfet block its like just perfect


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 22, 2010)

You are going to LOVE the R4 CM fans.  Just got 5 of em for my rebuild, not too loud and will undervolt nicely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> got bored and had everything laying around so i went liquid on the cosmos s build ive been doing this also includes changed the side mesh to a window and put the cosmos logo on that looks nice together
> 
> http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/adamz3/Cosmos s build/100_6024.jpg
> 
> ...



Bro that looks great bro 

Ootta love the watercooling possibilities inside a CM case


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

thank CP u just wait this is just the start of liquid cooling for this im waiting for gtx 4xx to come out been waiting than add gpu loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> thank CP u just wait this is just the start of liquid cooling for this im waiting for gtx 4xx to come out been waiting than add gpu loop



  I have a case I want to work on here that should definitely drop some jaws if it comes out as expected.  However can't start on it just yet.


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

i have big plans next once the cosmos s is done ill get bored nothing to build and i have my 1/2 done cascade setup sitting in the shop i wanna build a case that houses that and a pc next big buildup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> i have big plans next once the cosmos s is done ill get bored nothing to build and i have my 1/2 done cascade setup sitting in the shop i wanna build a case that houses that and a pc next big buildup



Custom case FTW


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

i work on cars and weld for my job and im good at welding ALUM. so thats my plan full custom ALUM. case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> i work on cars and weld for my job and im good at welding ALUM. so thats my plan full custom ALUM. case



So you got it easy in the sense of materials and DIY.  Just gotta sketch it out and plan it then you are set.

I have my TT Element S which I plan on removing the 5.25" bay and mounting whatever rad I can fit in the front there.  maybe a 120.3 or a 140.2 depending on what fits.  Then doing a loop for the CPU.  This will be a project but for a dedicated cruncher.  Of course since it's a cruncher it'll be an i7 since I personally think that is the best cost/performance cruncher you can build IMHO.


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

i want to get into a crunching and folding farm only issue my rigs never stay together once its done on to next thing only thing i keep together is a little htpc for daily use lol 

tt case should work out really well for that lots of room without drive bays


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2010)

adam... is that a 980x i see under that koolance block?


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

nope its one of these


----------



## HammerON (Mar 22, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> got bored and had everything laying around so i went liquid on the cosmos s build ive been doing this also includes changed the side mesh to a window and put the cosmos logo on that looks nice together
> 
> http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/adamz3/Cosmos s build/100_6024.jpg
> 
> ...



What's up with the interesting adaptors to the Koolance CPU water block?
Sweet build though

EDIT: Is that a CPU-350 with a LGA 775 bracket???


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 22, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a $80 point and shoot I got from newegg....  Takes okay pictures, but kinda meh video.
> 
> Thanks! I like it quite a bit.



Thats pretty damn good! Wish we had newegg!


----------



## adam99leit (Mar 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What's up with the interesting adaptors to the Koolance CPU water block?
> Sweet build though
> 
> EDIT: Is that a CPU-350 with a LGA 775 bracket???



its a CPU-340 but i hated the angled mounts one snapped somehow and i hated it so it was modded to mount like all other block straight through 

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=749

thats how it was originally


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 22, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> I bought used ram for half a price of a new one and the cooler was with it. If I would buy a new ram, I wouldn't buy those with the cooler. Anyway its better then nothing. But yeah, I should mentioned that in the first place.



Well now if you need a quick 10-15 bucks you can sell the ram cooler : ]


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Well now if you need a quick 10-15 bucks you can sell the ram cooler : ]



Yeah, i was thinking about selling it.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 23, 2010)

couple pics in better light


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)

looks good man

one thing, try and run the pci-e cables like this 

think it looks more neat like that, but it might just be me


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks good man
> 
> one thing, try and run the pci-e cables like this
> 
> think it looks more neat like that, but it might just be me



Ach forgot to say, there are actually 4 PCI-E cables in that bunch for me, the way they are set atm is better way for CF/SLi you see.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)

naw. just me who didnt see that haha

but it looks very nice and love the colort theme


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 23, 2010)

You guys are making me really jealous looking at those 800D cases


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)

its not mine, i'm jealous too, its a rig i build for a friend


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2010)

i took pics of my block!
due to spring cleanup, i opened it up, just to reveal this:












EEEWWWW! how disgusting!
i cleaned it up real good with vinegar essence and ketchup, worked like a charm!













at last, a pic of my happy phenom,a CACYC, which now isnt cooled by gunk anymore (actually the temp improvement was about 0.5c.... not very much)


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 23, 2010)

VW, you use an additive?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 23, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> VW, you use an additive?



yeah... severe amounts of crystallized copper, that probably was in the unflushed big rad and dust, not to forget! i have made 3 complete flushes,during cleanup, to get most of this gunk out. water looks fine again now


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

hmm it wont let me post a youtube video like this post

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118149


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2010)

uuuuh?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm it wont let me post a youtube video like this post
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118149



When u upload the video, it doesnt give you optional types of links to use? Never used it myself, I was thinking sort of llike photobucket. Load, see image/vid, lower right corner is types of links dependant on application.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 23, 2010)

teaser for Desk v2:






Still a working progress


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

moonpig, you should put the PC in the drawer with some type of sliding shelf like design


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

redid the WCing loop today


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 24, 2010)

A pretty crappy computer of mine that I've been messing around with Linux on:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good p_o_s_pc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks good p_o_s_pc.



thanks 
I still need to work on it more i'm not happy with it yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> redid the WCing loop today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/WC_layout_2.jpg



Looks much better IMO


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> redid the WCing loop today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/WC_layout_2.jpg



i just noticed your running the loop wrong to the cpu block your going in on the wrong inlet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> i just noticed your running the loop wrong to the cpu block your going in on the wrong inlet



really dom?  I will change it when i replace the rad soon


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> teaser for Desk v2:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/000_0499.jpg
> 
> Still a working progress



Can I have that desk PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2010)

MoonPig's desk mod is my favourite here  Can't wait to see what improvements v2 will bring


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 24, 2010)

The sliding design wouldnt really help, im on with it, but its not easy... Wood is a much better material than Metal 

I'm aiming to have it done by Sunday


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A pretty crappy computer of mine that I've been messing around with Linux on:
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/1293/crapperi.jpg



they had one of these at the local providence ministries (like good will) for 20$ i almost got it but i dont need anything like that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

i wouldnt mind getting one of these 
http://translate.google.dk/translat...f=1&u=http://www.itrends.dk/12178&sl=da&tl=en

all custom made


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> really dom?  I will change it when i replace the rad soon



yeah but what kind of temps are you getting ? if there better then mine at the same of i might try it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i wouldnt mind getting one of these
> http://translate.google.dk/translat...f=1&u=http://www.itrends.dk/12178&sl=da&tl=en
> 
> all custom made



i would want a foxconn variant of that, with their shield-logo. would be pretty amazing!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 24, 2010)

my rig atm, found this extra screen i no its small but it helps with my uni work allot, allows me to have cubase and adobe flash cs3 on full screen on my main rig and my assignment brief or tinterwebs on the other screen. Big help. I read that there was problems running dual screens with a 4850 at getting the right res, ive had no problem with this set up and im running two diff res'


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

@MoonPig, what are you gonna throw in the desk?


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @MoonPig, what are you gonna throw in the desk?



Nothing but sexual healing I'd guess... nerdgasm!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> yeah but what kind of temps are you getting ? if there better then mine at the same of i might try it



~50c on coolest core and 58c hottest core crunching for over 24hrs 100%
if i can get more even or cooler temps then that would be great


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~50c on coolest core and 58c hottest core crunching for over 24hrs 100%
> if i can get more even or cooler temps then that would be great



wut oc u running ? ht on ? vcore other volts etc.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

DOM said:


> wut oc u running ? ht on ? vcore other volts etc.


is that a good temp for my clocks?


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

cant see ss/pic when im on my cell


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> cant see ss/pic when im on my cell



3850mhz
1.256v
HT on
c0/c1 stepping


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

thats a very good vcore you have there, i think mine is at 1.320 at 3.8


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a very good vcore you have there, i think mine is at 1.320 at 3.8


thanks 
been crunching 24/7 at that speed/volts and have yet to have a problem. seems that i have a better chip then i thought i did


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

temps seem good mines @ 4.2ghz 1.312v high like 73 lowest like mid 60's

ill try ur settings and post back when i do cuz im on a 480GTX Rad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> temps seem good mines @ 4.2ghz 1.312v high like 73 lowest like mid 60's



it seems that i have been too picky with temps. Its just that with AMD's i am used to seeing temps under 50c most of the time under load and overclocked. My AII X2 only hit 47c @3.9ghz@1.57v under a Xiggy S1283. I know that the X2 isn't as much of a heat monster but that is why i think my temps are alittle high.I will have another rad soon hopefully it will lower temps alittle more. I am not all that impressed with this koolance rad but not disappointed considering it is one of there cheaper ones

EDIT: I would like to see how your temps are at my settings considering i am only running 1 120.2 rad and its a cheap one... I'm sure the Swiftech 120.2 willgive me a tad lower temps


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

ill try tonight when i get home from work. cuz we havethe same block just diffrent ver of the mount for the 1366 socket i didnt want to spend $60+for just a block 

so if mines higher somethings wrong lol also do you use coretemp ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> ill try tonight when i get home from work. cuz we havethe same block just diffrent ver of the mount for the 1366 socket i didnt want to spend $60+for just a block
> 
> so if mines higher somethings wrong lol also do you use coretemp ?



i use coretemp and realtemp they show same readings  what pump you using?


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

d5 or mcp655 wutever its called lol 

i hope my temps are better XD 

wuts likt the avg room temp ?


----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

Soo, I was bored and have many extra fans laying around.

Black Knight Mega Fan Edition:










There are 15 fans in there.  16 if you count the GFX card's fan!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> d5 or mcp655 wutever its called lol
> 
> i hope my temps are better XD
> 
> wuts likt the avg room temp ?



~75f


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

its FAN-tastic


----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

Heh Heh.

Just something to keep my mind and wallet off of watercooling


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2010)

come on duff man! Water cooling will make that 16 fan set up even more sweeter! Take my MM case, which will have a reamp in a month. 16 normal fans, plus the 2 gpu's... man, the 16 fan set up made it to where my Qx9650 never got hotter then 42c at 4.3ghz... 

So, in all.. You know you want to have it done!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah....that is the problem lol.


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~75f



can you run LinX ? to get a the max temp cuz i tryed that boinc crunching stuff it doesnt put a full load and goes up and down alot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Duffman said:


> Soo, I was bored and have many extra fans laying around.
> 
> Black Knight Mega Fan Edition:
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y142/ForceFedGTI/PC/DSC_0339.jpg
> ...



  Indeed FANtastic



DOM said:


> can you run LinX ? to get a the max temp cuz i tryed that boinc crunching stuff it doesnt put a full load and goes up and down alot



You gotta set the CPU usage to 100%


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You gotta set the CPU usage to 100%


 i already took it off 

LinX is alot easier


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> i already took it off
> 
> LinX is alot easier



But crunching actually has a very good purpose


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> But crunching actually has a very good purpose



yeah but i dont leave my comp on on all day


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ~50c on coolest core and 58c hottest core crunching for over 24hrs 100%
> if i can get more even or cooler temps then that would be great



8C difference between cores 
That's either a really weird chip, or you should definitely change the inlet to the middle


----------



## HammerON (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that a good temp for my clocks?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/OC.png



Looking good! I run my CO at 1.28 VCore with about the same temps (Titan Fenrir and tech station)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM i will run LinX just post yours up and i will post mine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Todays the day!!! MY 5850 will be here sometime soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

DOM said:


> yeah but i dont leave my comp on on all day



:shadedshu



brandonwh64 said:


> Todays the day!!! MY 5850 will be here sometime soon
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/outfordelivery.jpg



  I get my 2nd 5770 today


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

basterd, i wont have mine until 1st of april


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> basterd, i wont have mine until 1st of april



Almost there dude


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

I already have downloaded the drivers for ati+nvidia physx


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

OK i have a question. i really want a M3A78 board again cause it supports AM2/AM2+/AM3 and 140W cpus but will it support the new 6 core CPUs?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2010)

I need to post a pic of my new desk and room, but my cam is still at my parents' house...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i have a question. i really want a M3A78 board again cause it supports AM2/AM2+/AM3 and 140W cpus but will it support the new 6 core CPUs?



it will be very few am2+ boards that will support the new 6core cpu's

but you will have to wait until they get released then there will prob be a bios update if it supports it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

hmm that sucks. even if it supports AM3 up to 965 C3?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

yep

but you will have to wait and see what the cpu support list will be like

or send asus a mail and ask them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

I would wait and see Brandon, don't want to buy the board for no reason you know.  I'm sure a BIOS release would allow then to be compatible.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

i think the board has to have ddr3 at least, i've heard that the new cpu's onlt have ddr3 controller?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

yea your right! there is a good asus AM3 board on newegg open box but im still not sure if it would support it either. My main goal is to get a motherboard with DDR2 and 6 core support. from some other reviews it shows that the 6 cores will work on DDR2 memory cause the CPU contains DDR2 and DDR3 controller inside


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess it's just a tad too early to know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

yea ill wait to see what my options are


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea your right! there is a good asus AM3 board on newegg open box but im still not sure if it would support it either. My main goal is to get a motherboard with DDR2 and 6 core support. from some other reviews it shows that the 6 cores will work on DDR2 memory cause the CPU contains DDR2 and DDR3 controller inside



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128394



I still don't get why that quote of mine is funny


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I still don't get why that quote of mine is funny



It's just the "eek" at the beginning. I loved it!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2010)

Alright, glad to amuse someone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

that board looks good but doesnt support the 3.2ghz 6 core BE which i am currently looking at purchasing. ill just keep waiting BUT thanks for the link!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

is that dust on the bench and the GT260's fan?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)

shows that i use the card


----------



## Duffman (Mar 25, 2010)

"well loved"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)

works wonders with CS4. 

i love the CUDA acceleration.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

that cooler is almost as big as the mobo


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that cooler is almost as big as the mobo



But it is good. I'm running 3.9 GHz @ 48-53 C (50 average).


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 25, 2010)

teaser of v2:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)

ooooo i was supposed to get one of those coolers on review. 

how is it?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 25, 2010)

Considering i get it for £50 posted and its the version with about 40 different mounts and the 3.5" Charger thingy, awesome. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)

sick. 

 have any more pics?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

MoonPig, that's a cool setup, can't wait to see more photos/how it ends up looking when it's completed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Moonpigs setups are unique.  Pure awesomeness


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 25, 2010)

There will be more, but tbh, im knackered and can't be bothered setting up for proper pictures. This is only a preview. Need to get some proper fans and sort out the cables. Looks like a server underneath...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

With patience my friend


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

NO brown truck yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

For me neither


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to wait until Monday for my new CM 690 side panel and some fans... 

*sigh*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Worth the wait


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know. 

Damn internet tracking makes it worse. 

*refresh* Still in CA....

*refresh* Still in CA....


Etc.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

haha i know that .

i usually check like 10x every hour


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

FedEx tracking sucks!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> FedEx tracking sucks!!!



Agreed, but the shipping is top notch. In over a year I only had one incident with Bogmali's Lian Li IIRC, and the insurance paid out fast to correct their mistake


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> FedEx tracking sucks!!!



depends, i personally like it, they dont need long, and they update very fast. at least,here in germany


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

ITS here!!!! took til 5:45


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

Hot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

cant wait till i get mine

now you got a good card again Brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Im installing the Nvidia drivers now for the 9600GT


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

i want a new card


----------



## ASRockIQ (Mar 25, 2010)

no DOM *I WANT...* a New Card *Lol want two 5770s  but nah i'll wait for the 6770s


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

well i failed at the physx hack so i took the 9600GT out for tonight and im gonna retry tomorrow


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

OK i install msi afterburner and enabled the other oc feature in the cfg file and still no voltage bar? do i have to flash the card?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

did you go to settings and check the unlock voltage control in the first window?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you go to settings and check the unlock voltage control in the first window?



AH! that did it thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

np bro, just go easy on it, dont destroy it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

ok im gonna try to register it right now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

is it a Visiontek?

don know that company, we dont have those in denmark 

but good idea to register, then you should get some extende service or whatever?


----------



## DOM (Mar 25, 2010)

ASRockIQ said:


> no DOM *I WANT...* a New Card *Lol want two 5770s  but nah i'll wait for the 6770s



the wife said i can so is the 6XXX really going to come out soon ? 

so should i get a 58XX or wait for 4XX ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

the 6xxx should be out late this year,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

I want a new graphics card too.... I'm still rocking a 9500 GT.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it a Visiontek?
> 
> don know that company, we dont have those in denmark
> 
> but good idea to register, then you should get some extende service or whatever?



Visiontek is a US based company, another point being they have a Lifetime warranty on their parts aswell


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 25, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Visiontek is a US based company, another point being they have a Lifetime warranty on their parts aswell



Not entirely.  Only some of their stuff carries lifetime now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Sexy car Brandon, any becnhmarks or gaming with it yet?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

DOM do you have the temps yet? I just wonder how my little WCing setup plays with the big boys


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sexy car Brandon, any becnhmarks or gaming with it yet?



OK i played BC2 @ 1600x1200 on HIGH with AF=16x and AA=16x with max view distance and i was getting from 90 to 53 never under 50. im downloading 3dmark06 right now and im gonna run a pass at it. i still havnt overclocked it yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i played BC2 @ 1600x1200 on HIGH with AF=16x and AA=16x with max view distance and i was getting from 90 to 53 never under 50. im downloading 3dmark06 right now and im gonna run a pass at it. i still havnt overclocked it yet



That seems to be some good FPS.  Let us see the 3dmark runs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2010)

OK here ya go and im impressed!!!

*This is my old BFG GTX 285 OC+*







*This is my Visiontek 5850 @ stock*






Even without physx it still beats the GTX 285. once i get a feel for overclocking this card then i will post some OC scores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here ya go and im impressed!!!
> 
> *This is my old BFG GTX 285 OC+*
> 
> ...



Badass run!!!!  However, games is what impresses me the most out of ATI cards, especialy the 5xxx series


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

cant wait to get mine, thats what my 2 5770s does at std clocks at 3.6ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant wait to get mine, thats what my 2 5770s does at std clocks at 3.6ghz



Mine should arrive tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

uh yeah 

is it the same as you have?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> uh yeah
> 
> is it the same as you have?



Yep, another XFX 5770   This one is reference though, the one I have now is not.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

i thought you had the 1st version?

my sapphire sucks a bit when it comes to overclocking, i cant raise the voltage with the non reference card


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i thought you had the 1st version?



Johnnyfive showed me a pic of both and I saw that mine is non reference.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

oh you got the one with 1 cf connector?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2010)

OK here is the core at 1000 and the mem at 1200 and the volts on 1.2v


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here ya go and im impressed!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> *Even without physx it still beats the GTX 285. once i get a feel for overclocking this card then i will post some OC scores.*



3d mark 06 has no physX... only Vantage does that... plus PhysX is Gimmick anyways.

Not to mention... that score gap is not even close to being representative of the asskicking a 5850 will give a gtx 285.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh you got the one with 1 cf connector?



Yeah, mine has a c/f connector.



brandonwh64 said:


> OK here is the core at 1000 and the mem at 1200 and the volts on 1.2v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/3dmark06small2.jpg



Good run bro, good run   Gotta love what a single 5850 can do!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, mine has a c/f connector.
> !



i mean do yours have a single or 2? 

but nevermind, as long as they work together and everything runs cool then its good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i mean do yours have a single or 2?
> 
> but nevermind, as long as they work together and everything runs cool then its good



I hope they do LOL.  Mine has one connector.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> 3d mark 06 has no physX... only Vantage does that... plus PhysX is Gimmick anyways.
> 
> Not to mention... that score gap is not even close to being representative of the asskicking a 5850 will give a gtx 285.



Considering the 285 is overclocked and the 5850 is on stock... I'd say it is


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Messing with my first 5870...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/Capture311.jpg
> Messing with my first 5870...



I read yesterday that blue LED lighting is used to improve blood flow to the penis


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Exactly why Viagra is a little BLUE pill...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> teaser of v2:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/000_0502.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100325/000_0503.jpg



Now THAT is genius,
loving the idea I wouldn't let a single drink near that, not even a shot!


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> 8C difference between cores
> That's either a really weird chip, or you should definitely change the inlet to the middle



This is what I'm experiencing in Everest stability tests on a Pentium Dual-Core e6300 with stock cooling and Arctic Silver Ceramique and it was like it with the stock thermal paste too. What can cause this difference?

Thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> This is what I'm experiencing in Everest stability tests on a Pentium Dual-Core e6300 with stock cooling and Arctic Silver Ceramique and it was like it with the stock thermal paste too. What can cause this difference?
> 
> Thanks



8C difference, on a Dual Core? Well I'd say you might have a mounting issue with your heatsink, as according to your specs you're on air.
Can you get us a screenie?


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> 8C difference, on a Dual Core? Well I'd say you might have a mounting issue with your heatsink, as according to your specs you're on air.
> Can you get us a screenie?



Here you go only a couple of minutes test







Now that you mention it I've had nothing but problems with the new intel stock coolers.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> This is what I'm experiencing in Everest stability tests on a Pentium Dual-Core e6300 with stock cooling and Arctic Silver Ceramique and it was like it with the stock thermal paste too. What can cause this difference?
> 
> Thanks



your spreader is probably badly mounted... i have an athlon x2, that even has more than 10c difference from one core to another, whether another one,i have spare, and tested, has 3c difference


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> your spreader is probably badly mounted... i have an athlon x2, that even has more than 10c difference from one core to another, whether another one,i have spare, and tested, has 3c difference



Thanks, doesn't seem to mounted badly, maybe just design fault? the cpu contact area on the heatsink is only a circle and doesn't even cover the whole cpu!
I had a problem when encoding videos with adobe premier, the cpu fan would go on a mad one. Ended up one of the plastic clips had popped out of one of the corners of the mobo!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Thanks, doesn't seem to mounted badly, maybe just design fault? the cpu contact area on the heatsink is only a circle and doesn't even cover the whole cpu!
> I had a problem when encoding videos with adobe premier, the cpu fan would go on a mad one. Ended up one of the plastic clips had popped out of one of the corners of the mobo!



yeah, there are 2 places that are prone to bring you bad temps, and irregular core temperatures:
-the top side of the heatspreader of the CPU, if its not flat, but bumped or pitted... happens relatively often, some series of procs are more prone to it,then others, some are even completly flat.
this can be fixed thru lapping, tho it voids your warranty,when you do that
you can test it with a brand new razor, if the proc needs that. if you seat the razor on the proc, and you see light shining thru, then its not flat

-the underside of the spreader,where the die contacts the spreader. 
if its somehow an uneven amount of thermal goop on the die or air bubbles or simply an unstraight seating of the Heatspreader, youre core temps may drift from each other very badly.

ah, these push pins are the worst invention ever! i hate them, they also dont tighten the cooler very well... its a little loose i find


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> yeah, there are 2 places that are prone to bring you bad temps, and irregular core temperatures:
> -the top side of the heatspreader of the CPU, if its not flat, but bumped or pitted... happens relatively often, some series of procs are more prone to it,then others, some are even completly flat.



Thanks I'll try that tonight 
Hypothetically....
If there is a SERIOUS wonkiness of the top side of the heatspreader, could it be RMA-ed?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> Thanks I'll try that tonight
> Hypothetically....
> If there is a SERIOUS wonkiness of the top side of the heatspreader, could it be RMA-ed?



i dont really know, but i would suggest you, to simply ask the support of intel, if its possible
if not, you still have the alternative to lap, so its win-win, when the lapping is done correctly


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2010)

Last pictures untill i get my fans etc.

Yes, i know the grill has dust on it...


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/000_0504.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/000_0506.jpg
> 
> ...



 Absolutely beautiful
Have you got the floor stands for those Acoustic Solutions, for the rear left and rear right speakers?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope, just put them all on here. Works fine ingame, so im not complaining.


----------



## DOM (Mar 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DOM do you have the temps yet? I just wonder how my little WCing setup plays with the big boys



can you do a LinX to get the max temps ? ill do mine tonight at 1.256v 3850mhz and use realtemp to get the lowest and highest temps do a run at 4gb and 5 passes so it wont take to long


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

DOM said:


> can you do a LinX to get the max temps ? ill do mine tonight at 1.256v 3850mhz and use realtemp to get the lowest and highest temps do a run at 4gb and 5 passes so it wont take to long



will do shortly. I was just gaming on my rig so the GPU is going to be heating things up alittle so in like 10-15min i will run LinX.btw the GPU is on AIR but it still heats up the CPU somehow.

EDIT:here you go...I see the LLC makes my voltage higher


----------



## DOM (Mar 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do shortly. I was just gaming on my rig so the GPU is going to be heating things up alittle so in like 10-15min i will run LinX.btw the GPU is on AIR but it still heats up the CPU somehow.



the fans on the rad how are they pulling or push the air trough the rad ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

DOM said:


> the fans on the rad how are they pulling or push the air trough the rad ?



there in front of the case pushing air from the outside in... 
here is a pic of when i was leak testing with some nice paint drawings maybe it will help since idk how to say it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 26, 2010)

just ordered this fucker http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...30_1366_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_14015.html

shoudl be interesting to get watercooling in the NZXT rogue case i will get

just need to find 1 or 2 2x120mm rads


----------



## douglatins (Mar 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered this fucker http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...30_1366_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_14015.html
> 
> shoudl be interesting to get watercooling in the NZXT rogue case i will get
> 
> just need to find 1 or 2 2x120mm rads



I would have got the XT or 360


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2010)

My pc ATM.

Temporary setup  so screw the cable management ha


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wheres the Transformer?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Wheres the Transformer?



In my room sitting doing nothing 


Going to be using Thermaltake Kandalf with a few custom jobs to it instead


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks good so far.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> In my room sitting doing nothing
> 
> 
> Going to be using Thermaltake Kandalf with a few custom jobs to it instead



Kandalf eh?    Just a funny name for a case, but then again so is Obsidian or Raven(wait that's actually good)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2010)

hey mlee, this is what replaced your purchase


----------



## DOM (Mar 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> hey mlee, this is what replaced your purchase
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/IMG_0327.jpg



ugly fans :shadedshu i poop on them. aww wait there alreay look like it


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 27, 2010)

DOM said:


> ugly fans :shadedshu i poop on them. aww wait there alreay look like it



bad heatsink fans too... good casefans, but put anything in front of them and it turns in a handful of fail.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2010)

This Zalman with its stock fan outperformed my D14, but the fan that comes with it is super loud. So I had to do something and these were on hand. I'll go with free and quiet over buying black ones


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice sneaky! is that a P55 setup?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

yep, the gigabyte ud7 board, its crazy with NF200 chip and what not


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 27, 2010)

*behold franken pc*


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 27, 2010)

The first room that was "decorated" in my new house:











Still a goddamn mess, but hey, I can use my PC


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> hey mlee, this is what replaced your purchase
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/IMG_0327.jpg



Ah it's ok, no D14 though. 

When is water coming?


----------



## DOM (Mar 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> will do shortly. I was just gaming on my rig so the GPU is going to be heating things up alittle so in like 10-15min i will run LinX.btw the GPU is on AIR but it still heats up the CPU somehow.
> 
> EDIT:here you go...I see the LLC makes my voltage higher
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/temps.png



how cold was the room cuz your idle temps are low compared to wut im getting 

will this is wut i got i guess my d0 is hotter or something  going to try running the block backwards see if temps change


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

It was 73f at the time of testing  normal room temps for me range from 68f-80f depending greatly on how much  I am on..

btw i think on of the sensors are whacked because the room would have to be 68f to be 20c unless the temp on the floor was 5f lower... That could be possible


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Ah it's ok, no D14 though.
> 
> When is water coming?



Nope it is no D14, its half the size and just edges it out with the stock fan.

Not too sure on the water front, looks like I need to invest in a new GPU for work


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 28, 2010)

yup half that size...lol 

Its a big monster isnt it fits?

EDIT: is that board 8 x 8 x 4 on the lanes?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

i love it....

4.7ghz on air with my x5677

thats a gb x58a-ud3r which i think runs 16x8x8


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice Fits...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW nice fits!!! when are you picking up your dual 1366 EVGA?


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> My pc ATM.
> 
> Temporary setup  so screw the cable management ha
> 
> ...



Just did an i5 build in that case. Fantastic case for £25!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> bad heatsink fans too... good casefans, but put anything in front of them and it turns in a handful of fail.



??? wtf? maybe an lol? how would they perform any diffirent than any other fan with something infront of it? cooling? how is it any worse than another fan with its CFM? CFM is CFM and if their in the same legue they perform similar...thats why they call CFM a Standard unit of measurement.

avatar related


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

red268 said:


> Just did an i5 build in that case. Fantastic case for £25!!



Outstanding really! bit cramped in some ways but hey, £25 quid, I've had £90 cases that are worse 

Won't be using it long though, just whilst I paint/mod my Kandalf : ]


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ??? wtf? maybe an lol? how would they perform any diffirent than any other fan with something infront of it? cooling? how is it any worse than another fan with its CFM? CFM is CFM and if their in the same legue they perform similar...thats why they call CFM a Standard unit of measurement.
> 
> avatar related



LOL... wow didn't expect that from you, but let the lesson begin:

static pressure.  

some fans blow less CFM but have a higher static pressure...

In this case its blade design and fan thickness that affects static pressure.  A 50 CFM 25mm fan will get killed by a 50 CFM 38mm fan if you put it on a heatsink, because the 38MM is less susceptible to the backfeed and the restriction of the cooler, and actually blows *MORE air THROUGH the heatsink.*

This same concept applies to fan design and blade orientation/spacing of fans using the same thickness.

so: 
Noctua NF-P12






and
Noctua NF-S12







The top has more pressure, and is better on heatsinks even at lower RPM, even noctua will tell you this:

http://noctua.at/main.php?show=nf_s12_p12_comparison&lng=en

Same with water pumps, some pumps dont have the GPH of others, but have a higher head pressure due to to motor and impeller design.


here is some bathroom reading:

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/noctua_nf-p12_static_pressure_performance/1

_"The new Noctua NF-P12 now provides the static pressure needed for both heat exchanger and heat sink applications. All credit goes to Noctua for stepping up to the plate and making an even better product than the NF-S12's. Equally impressive is that you can now 'have your pie and eat it too' - cooling performance without the additional noise.

Subsequently, I have absolutely no hesitation in recommending the Noctua NF-P12 120mm cooling fans as a worthy addition to your cooling system."_

so... this is why its always a good idea to _know_ the tech specs of a product before relying on one _Standard_ to measure performance.  I know that you know better, or should know better, you wouldn't judge a PSU based on WATT rating alone.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

noctua NH-D14...



works guuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaaaat!


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> noctua NH-D14...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn ... do you live in a freezer?  seriously.  My WC couldn't do that... wtf.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

To add to what Phanbuey said.

Static pressure is essentially power where as CFM is just speed.


For example guy x punches at 25mph

So does guy y

But guy y knows how to throw a punch so knocks you the hell out, where as guy x simply cuts your lip or what ever.



Good example in my head but does it make sense to others?


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> To add to what Phanbuey said.
> 
> Static pressure is essentially power where as CFM is just speed.
> 
> ...



Yeah totally, but just in case:

 X is a 140 lb 8th grader.

and guy Y is Fedor Emilianenko.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> damn ... do you live in a freezer?  seriously.  My WC couldn't do that... wtf.



+1 to that my WC can't even do that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

its a $1660 32nm cpu. thats just how they clock. 

room temp was 72f


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2010)

By the way fit, think you've gone past the voltage safe zone if thats a 32nm cpu.


*edit*

I see you've confirmed it is above XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

yup.. its ok.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

damn... i gotta get me a 32nm.  

5Ghz on a i5 quad 32nm would be perfect .  Somehow I get the feeling that something like that won't be out for a while.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

had the case for sale but the buyer didnt show up to collect it 

so i put my things back in it







ill be getting a NZXT Rogue within a week + a 5850  should be fun


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 29, 2010)

so decided to get to work on some rear cable management as the obsidian practically spoon feeds you the cable management up front.  I also came into ownership of a nice coolermaster 1000w modular psu from my good buddy chris(known here as foxcon1115).  I'll come up with some cleaner pics when i'm not tired, but here's a gist of the differences.  

before 




after 




and some pics of the marvelous new 5870 i got a week ago, there are more, just not here yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

mine doesn't look as good as the ones above but i am slowly getting the wires cleaned up as i find places and get ideas 
before(don't mind the arrows only pic i have without digging in a bunch of folders)




after


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

POS, no fans on that rad?  Or are they just super slim 120's?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> POS, no fans on that rad?  Or are they just super slim 120's?



there on the front side of the rad.the 300 has a place for fans behind the front panel and it so happens that the fan holders line up perfect with the rad

EDIT: NOT MY PIC I GOT TO GIVE CREDIT TO "mista ting" at overclock.net 
As you can see in this pic there are fan holders that stick out from the front of the case that you can't see in my pic what is why it looks like i don't have fans


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

I see, looks good man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I see, looks good man.



thanks 
imo it looks much cleaner then it did last time or even the very first time i set everything up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> had the case for sale but the buyer didnt show up to collect it
> 
> so i put my things back in it
> 
> ...



everyday that passes by I want that case even more 

That's the advanced right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

yes it is

if it didnt cost me like 100$ to ship it to US, then i would sell it to you for cheap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes it is
> 
> if it didnt cost me like 100$ to ship it to US, then i would sell it to you for cheap



  Yeah, I'm sure that'll be pretty expensive.  Are you really getting rid of it for the NZXT though?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

haha  

yeah for the moment i am, will be doing watercooling in the Rogue just for the fun of it, 

that little thing has room for 2 dual rads and what not


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha
> 
> yeah for the moment i am, will be doing watercooling in the Rogue just for the fun of it,
> 
> that little thing has room for 2 dual rads and what not



Nope, no dual rads. Spacing between the fan holes is weird.
You might be able to mount a dual rad with just 4 screws, but I dunno how you're gonna do it without modding.

EDIT: A 5850 will fit just fine  And I can provide you with some pics to show what I mean about the mounting if you want.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

i know i have to cut the sidepanels 

i know a 5850 will fit, i've had the rogue with a 5870 in there, and it will prob eat 2 of them as well if my memory is correct


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i know i have to cut the sidepanels
> 
> i know a 5850 will fit, i've had the rogue with a 5870 in there, and it will prob eat 2 of them as well if my memory is correct



Ok, just thought I'd warn you, but if you already know then all is good 

Where are you getting the Rogue? And at what price if I may ask? I still have mine, but I don't use it anymore. Thinking of building a HTPC in this huge mATX case


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 29, 2010)

*cough* i havent lost interest, i must admit just to inform you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

haha i read the crazy worklog at bit-tech  but im not gonna go that all the way, just wc.

getting it from a friend of mine, since no one is selling this little beauty anymore, must have gone out of production? it will be the black one, but dont know if its the redlight og bluelight version i'll be getting, but it dosnt matter.

and yes it is kinda big for a *SFF* case

@VW i'm so sorry man, i forgot all about the stuff bro, been busy the last few days, will be shipping the stuff out within a few days, and again sorry :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think VW is referring to my Rogue


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

hmm okay, i just sold him some things that i have been VERY slow about getting shipped

whats up with your rogue?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's sitting here, collecting dust, and VW said he was interested in buying it somewhere at the start of this month


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

oh

wont it cost you a fortune to ship to germany? 

it would cost me 80€ easy from denmark to germany for such big package


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

Trying to figure that out atm. Actually driving it would be cheaper I guess


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got my 5850 running with a 9600GT for physx!! im using 10.3 ATI driver with 196.21 nvidia with physx mod 1.20


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Trying to figure that out atm. Actually driving it would be cheaper I guess



haha well you are neighbors



brandonwh64 said:


> I got my 5850 running with a 9600GT for physx!! im using 10.3 ATI driver with 196.21 nvidia with physx mod 1.20
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/physx1.jpg



woot ITS ALIVE........ITS ALIVE


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

heck yea don! now nvidia aint got nothing on this! LOLOL i didnt loose my physx support. i tested it out on metro 2033 and got 50-80 FPS on high with advanced physx on


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

thats awesome man, maybe i should get a used 9800card for Pissix then


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

i was reading and all the physx hardware is, is a built on nvidia branded ageia chip and it doesn't use but like a 1/4 of the card to run physx so a 9600GT wouldn't even use it full potential.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

they should make a dedicated PhysX card again, but then agian, there is not that many games that uses it, think its like 20 games or so


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2010)

The list of games that actually uses *hardware* PhysX is terribly short :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

yea but i always know that if a game needs physx then i have what it needs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

+1 on that bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @VW i'm so sorry man, i forgot all about the stuff bro, been busy the last few days, will be shipping the stuff out within a few days, and again sorry :shadedshu





(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm okay, i just sold him some things that i have been VERY slow about getting shipped


No stress Don! i start to get wet hands, but i can hold out for a little longer
youre were so grateful, you dont have to excuse yourself, youre alright bro!
as said, cure your illnesses, take your time, as long as you dont forget it
youre one of the kinder fellas i know, i dont want you to die on some wicked influenza or such!



Thrackan said:


> I think VW is referring to my Rogue





Thrackan said:


> It's sitting here, collecting dust, and VW said he was interested in buying it somewhere at the start of this month


YES,YES!
such a beauty! its shipping costs are deadly, but its worth all the hassle!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> noctua NH-D14...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fit do you have any other high end heatsink to compare?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> LOL... wow didn't expect that from you, but let the lesson begin:
> 
> static pressure.
> 
> ...



thats what im saying why would you compair diffirent size fans and say noctua loses? isnt that kind of pointless? i appreciate the attempt at the school. but compairing (example) a 25mm 50cfm noctua to a TT 40mm 50CFM and calling out the noctua would be kind of stupid. you said noctuas werent that great but id imagine they would perform similer to other fans in their class. NOT like the example iv just given. were our example TT fan outclasses the noc.


----------



## DOM (Mar 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got my 5850 running with a 9600GT for physx!! im using 10.3 ATI driver with 196.21 nvidia with physx mod 1.20
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100329/physx1.jpg



so was that 5850 worth it ? im still  if i should get one


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2010)

DOM said:


> so was that 5850 worth it ? im still  if i should get one



Sorry to but in with an unexperienced opinion, but I say the best 5k series card at the moment is the 5870.  It's got the gusto but a hefty price tag too.  If your concerned about price go with a pair of 5770's which should be better when overclocked than a single 5870.

Someone please validate/expunge me of my suggestion.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

i am getting a 5850 for the awesomeness and power it has, + its more futureproof, beacause you can just add one more for cf later



mlee49 said:


> Sorry to but in with an unexperienced opinion, but I say the best 5k series card at the moment is the 5870.  It's got the gusto but a hefty price tag too.  If your concerned about price go with a pair of 5770's which should be better when overclocked than a single 5870.
> 
> Someone please validate/expunge me of my suggestion.




2x5770s is def powerfull, but not a good investment if you're thinking about the near future +- a year or so, then i would go for the 5850/70 and add one more later


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats what im saying why would you compair diffirent size fans and say noctua loses? isnt that kind of pointless? i appreciate the attempt at the school. but compairing (example) a 25mm 50cfm noctua to a TT 40mm 50CFM and calling out the noctua would be kind of stupid. you said noctuas werent that great but id imagine they would perform similer to other fans in their class. NOT like the example iv just given. were our example TT fan outclasses the noc.



No its not, and thats not what Im saying.  Did you read?

Im comparing them to fans *of the same size*... i just gave an example of the same 120MM fans with different thicknesses to illustrate a point about static pressure.  Theyre all 120MM fans.

  In the Noctua's S12's case the blade design, in is what makes the NF-S12 worse than NF-p12 or other 120mm fans at the same CFM for heatsinks.  Just to clarify:

Fan A 120MM @ 50CFM and 0.9 mm/h20 is much worse than
Fan B 120MM @ 50CFM and 1.6 mm.h20 on a restrictive surface.

Capiche?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> No its not, and thats not what Im saying.  Did you read?
> 
> Im comparing them to fans *of the same size*... i just gave an example of the same 120MM fans with different thicknesses to illustrate a point about static pressure.  Theyre all 120MM fans.
> 
> ...



wow you love acting like a tough guy huh? At anyrate you got me i thought in your OP you were comparing 2 diffirent fans which didnt make any sense.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 29, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> wow you love acting like a tough guy huh? At anyrate you got me i thought in your OP you were comparing 2 diffirent fans which didnt make any sense.



no just having a shitty day at work.   Didnt mean to sound like a dick.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

wooosaaaaa "rub your ears"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

So before the UPS man showed up today, I removed my exhaust fan and my bottom intake fan....







I think the intake fan was doing it's job nicely. 

Then the UPS man came with a bigger box than what I thought would come, Daboh? Did Cooler Master send me the wrong stuff? 






Nope, they just packed it well! 





















More photos of new stuff can be seen here, I'll be taking some night shots tonight.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

that is looking NICE!! 

could you please take one from the side so we can see it ?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

If you look in my project log thread, there's more photos Don.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

just got the notification


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are some nice fans!!! i have to break down and buy 6 110CFM fans for my Rads when i can afford it.

Check out my Vantage run with physx

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1829503&postcount=590


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2010)

Well hers my new box a stuff 

old cramped box 


New RV02 desk hog



it was a bit of a  to get going the power and reset switches didn't work properly and the HDD LED didn't go either


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So before the UPS man showed up today, I removed my exhaust fan and my bottom intake fan....
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/849b8c96.jpg
> 
> ...



dude that is pretty slick im kinda jealous nice lines


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2010)

so which 5850 from newegg going to order tonight  was looking at the vaporx


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 30, 2010)

im trying to score 4 reference 5850s for cheap.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Night shots! 
















Took the mesh grill off the side 120mm it made my case sound like a wind tunnel as the fan was trying to suck in too much air. I'm going to replace it with a black 120mm grill soon. So one of my cats doesn't choose to stick a paw in it. (Although I'm pretty sure only one is dumb enough to do such.)






I know, it's on the floor for now, but I put a board under it so it won't suck in as much carpet fibers into the PSU. (The 140mm fan has a filter.) 

I get my new corner desk on Saturday.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 30, 2010)

It's not so much the sitting it on carpet that's the problem it's people / pets walking by it that'll kick up the dust that'll be sucked into it but as you say it's only short term


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

well decided to snap a few more pics to practice my crappy ass photography skills.. here goes nuffin, whatcha think??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So before the UPS man showed up today, I removed my exhaust fan and my bottom intake fan....
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/849b8c96.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats strange, you got a CM690, but it came in a CM Centurion case....


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats strange, you got a CM690, but it came in a CM Centurion case....



LOL that's hilarious, you are sooooo funny.... do i need to put the dogtags up again...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> well decided to snap a few more pics to practice my crappy ass photography skills.. here goes nuffin, whatcha think??
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100330/DSCF1372.jpg
> 
> ...



Great looking rig bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got my bolt kit for my NB Block!!!! took swiftech 3 weeks to finally respond to my countless emails and since the lack of communication they sent out a bolt kit priority and i got it yesterday. I might install today if i get some time to run to the hardware store for some more tubing.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 30, 2010)

when i eventually run into money ill have a nice rig like all these on here, oh well untill then... 

Some amazing rings btw guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats strange, you got a CM690, but it came in a CM Centurion case....





No, they just sent the side window and new fans in that box. 

For a moment I thought they had sent me a case when the UPS guy first showed up.

Edit- Moved my "High Performance" 120mm fan to the back of the the case for exhaust, as an intake fan it works great, until you want to put a grill of any kind in front of it and it makes the sound like you left a car window barely open at 60MPH.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> No, they just sent the side window and new fans in that box.
> 
> For a moment I thought they had sent me a case when the UPS guy first showed up.
> 
> ...



Nice management, oh wait...... is that IDE?!   NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!   -100001     Someone needs a 2010 update to sata throughout. Geeesh!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

Eh. I keep the IDE cable around for formatting old drives/one of my 160GB drives is IDE. 

I need to order new hard drives, but as I just moved recently... I've been lazy about it.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was kidding so no offense, but IDE has plagued motherboards for too long.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not disagreeing with you. I'm just saying why I'm using something so "outdated".


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, so I finally finished the last parts of cutting into my case. First I cut out the back fan gill for improved airflow and noise. I also added some new stuff and gave *Freeman's Box* a nice upgrade.





Next I cut out the bottom hole so I could flip the psu (I've been wanting to do this for a long time!).





Do you see the face?





I installed an Aerocool Touch 2000 to keep the noise down while my women is home because she is always nagging about the computer being to loud, then crank them up for gaming and benching.






I added another GTX 285  and cleaned up my cable management. So what you do ya guys think?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

If your woman thinks your PC's too loud, she should vacuum more often 

Anyway, a little twist here:





My 360 ATM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> If your woman thinks your PC's too loud, she should vacuum more often
> 
> Anyway, a little twist here:
> http://www.generalnonsense.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=583&stc=1&d=1269977215
> ...



no pictures?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> no pictures?



Works here, but I'm logged in on GN... This helps


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2010)

I added a 80mm fan right there and did the same wiring jig.  Helped pull cool air in to the cpu's heatsink, and then out the back.

Nice little mod, but that plastic exterior is damn hard.  Needed to break out the dremel.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I added a 80mm fan right there and did the same wiring jig.  Helped pull cool air in to the cpu's heatsink, and then out the back.
> 
> Nice little mod, but that plastic exterior is damn hard.  Needed to break out the dremel.



Well, I replaced the GPU heatsink since it's had 2 RROD's, and with this sink the DVD drive will be mounted externally... Not exactly sure how anyway


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 30, 2010)

t77snapshot, that rig looks fantastic. Great work.


----------



## MainframeTM (Mar 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok, so I finally finished the last parts of cutting into my case. First I cut out the back fan gill for improved airflow and noise. I also added some new stuff and gave *Freeman's Box* a nice upgrade.
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9427.jpg
> 
> Next I cut out the bottom hole so I could flip the psu (I've been wanting to do this for a long time!).
> ...



nice set up..thou a 3way sli bridge for 2 cards? I've never thought to do that lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 30, 2010)

MainframeTM said:


> nice set up..thou a 3way sli bridge for 2 cards? I've never thought to do that lol



lol yeah....it was the only bridge I had that would fit, the others your too short.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2010)

Wheres The Crossfire 5770 Shots Ckn11!11111!eleven!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

he got the second 5770?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> he got the second 5770?



yep.`


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

PICS!!!! or it didnt happen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont believe you untill there is some pics



Here you go:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

soooo nice^^

how do you like them?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> soooo nice^^
> 
> how do you like them?



Got no games installed   Downloading 3DMark 06 now and Vantage later to see how they do compared to single card.  I'll install Crysis tomorrow and see how it does


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

oh, that sucks
 i think i hit around 25k in 06 with my i7 at 4ghz, will get my 5850 in a few days, and another in a month or 2

and you should be able to run crysis pretty much maxxed out in full hd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh, that sucks
> i think i hit around 25k in 06 with my i7 at 4ghz, will get my 5850 in a few days, and another in a month or 2
> 
> and you should be able to run crysis pretty much maxxed out in full hd



Yeah, remember they are in my AMD rig so I won't get as high, but it should still do good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah you're right, just forgot about that

but i hit close to 22k  with my 965 i think, 
but do a run and let us know how it turns out 

just dont be dissapointed if you dont get much more than with your old 4850s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah you're right, just forgot about that
> 
> but i hit close to 22k  with my 965 i think,
> but do a run and let us know how it turns out
> ...



They seem about on par.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

are you going to keep the stuff on the tech station or?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you going to keep the stuff on the tech station or?



probably put it in a case, but still deciding which one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

Not bad, completely stock, everything.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

looks good bro, but as you know, the true performance is in the games


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks good bro, but as you know, the true performance is in the games



Amen to that.  I'll let you know how Crysis goes tomorrow 

Hey, I'm looking to put some aftermarket coolers on the 5770's.  Any recommendations.  I'm thinking a pair of these.

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/vga/hr03reva/product_vga_cooler_hr03reva.htm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

looking forward to that

well, theres like 2 different coolers out there or at least VERY few, and the thermalright is one of them, and this one is the second i know of http://arcticcooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=256

but ill keep my eyes open and link you to others if i see them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looking forward to that
> 
> well, theres like 2 different coolers out there or at least VERY few, and the thermalright is one of them, and this one is the second i know of http://arcticcooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=2_&mID=256
> 
> but ill keep my eyes open and link you to others if i see them



Thanks, I'll look into that one tomorrow.  Let me know if you here of any others


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

The thermalright ones are beasts for cooling

that 3dmark06 is that a cf or single card score


----------



## Azma (Mar 31, 2010)

Bah my motherboard died on me last night =/ Send it in and get a new one, ore maybe buy a classified board.





TG ( The Gathering ) started today too, wish i could have been there along with all 5000 computer nerds  TG 2008 and 2009 were awesome!

http://www.gathering.org/tg10/en/frontpage/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

that sucks man, i had that board a few weeks ago, it was pretty good even though i didnt like the weird pci-e layout/config

woot i just bought a Kingston ssd now 64gb for 90$ shipped should be fun,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that one tomorrow.  Let me know if you here of any others



this one should fit on a 5770 too Thermaltake ISGC-V320

link http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.aspx?PARENT_CID=C_00001446&id=C_00001447&name=ISGC-V320&ov=n


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Did some more cable management tonight, as well as cleaning out my fans/PSU. My set up has been on the floor one day and I'm already finding tons carpet fibers in my filters. Can't wait for my new desk. 
















I swear, this is the last time I'll post photos until I get something new worth showing.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Mar 31, 2010)

actually this is not a cable managment is a spaghetti line  u better hide them behind


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

He doesnt have many holes to come out of on the motherboard tray.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Mar 31, 2010)

try to hide them behind the hdd box and the 5.25 as much u can it will look cool.

if u sit and think u will find many many configurations for the cables.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> The thermalright ones are beasts for cooling
> 
> that 3dmark06 is that a cf or single card score



c/f, everything at stock though so score seems a bit low because of that.  No tweaks at all.



(FIH) The Don said:


> that sucks man, i had that board a few weeks ago, it was pretty good even though i didnt like the weird pci-e layout/config
> 
> woot i just bought a Kingston ssd now 64gb for 90$ shipped should be fun,



SSD's rock bro, you will not regret it at all!



(FIH) The Don said:


> this one should fit on a 5770 too Thermaltake ISGC-V320
> 
> link http://www.thermaltake.com/product_info.aspx?PARENT_CID=C_00001446&id=C_00001447&name=ISGC-V320&ov=n



That looks really nice     Thanks dude.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> try to hide them behind the hdd box and the 5.25 as much u can it will look cool.
> 
> if u sit and think u will find many many configurations for the cables.



It doesnt look THAT bad max. its better than other wired messes.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Mar 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> It doesnt look THAT bad max. its better than other wired messes.


true but he can do better job to looks cool right ?


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Did some more cable management tonight, as well as cleaning out my fans/PSU. My set up has been on the floor one day and I'm already finding tons carpet fibers in my filters. Can't wait for my new desk.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a6549ba8.jpg
> I swear, this is the last time I'll post photos until I get something new worth showing.



Cable management does look a bit hard with that case...

BTW, what CPU cooler is that??


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> true but he can do better job to looks cool right ?



I've seen worse.... and where are your system specs and pictures sir??


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

Holes can be made


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

done a little modding to mine since 'iv last been here,
new cables, no more convertor connectors.










and using brute force to make an lcd backlight work again . . .
(power supply from printer, invertor from a scanner, and a relay to turn it on when display powers on.)


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

spud107 said:


> done a little modding to mine since 'iv last been here,
> new cables, no more convertor connectors.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/01032010006.jpg



Is that a PCI bracket propping up your graphics card?

If so, thats Ghetto Fabulous! 

Props for the LCD panel too. Those things can be a bitch to repair.


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

roast said:


> Is that a PCI bracket propping up your graphics card?
> 
> If so, thats Ghetto Fabulous!
> 
> Props for the LCD panel too. Those things can be a bitch to repair.



yeah, noticed it sagging a little, 
i couldn't think of anything else to use at the time, but it does the job.
and i know what you mean about the lcd, i couldnt find where the fault was on the main pcb, so its prety much a seperate circuit for the light now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> true but he can do better job to looks cool right ?





Have you worked with this case before? The few holes there are for cable management are very small, as I don't have a dremel, I can't do much about it. Plus, I've already hidden as many cables as I can. 

But I guess I have been a tad lazy with it. But I intend on getting a new PSU pretty soon.

This one, to be exact. So I think I'll be able to do a bit of a better job with it. 

Roast, my CPU cooler is this one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Have you worked with this case before? The few holes there are for cable management are very small, as I don't have a dremel, I can't do much about it. Plus, I've already hidden ass many cables as I can.
> 
> But I guess I have been a tad lazy with it. But I intend on getting a new PSU pretty soon.
> 
> ...



Yea! life always sucks without a drimmel. i went out and bought the 30$ drimmel kit (on sale at home depot) and i have used it countless times on my PC parts and house projects.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I need to get one, but my new desk, PSU, and 4850 are more important than hiding cables to please someone else on TPU.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I need to get one, but my new desk, PSU, and 4850 are more important than hiding cables to please someone else on TPU.



Yea thats always your number one goal is to have the equipment YOU want and make it look pretty later. i always leave cable management for when im bored and i have ALL my stuff for the build


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea thats always your number one goal is to have the equipment YOU want and make it look pretty later. i always leave cable management for when im bored and i have ALL my stuff for the build



If I did that I'd never get my cables done


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Have you worked with this case before? The few holes there are for cable management are very small, as I don't have a dremel, I can't do much about it. Plus, I've already hidden as many cables as I can.
> 
> But I guess I have been a tad lazy with it. But I intend on getting a new PSU pretty soon.
> 
> ...


i know this is heresy around these parts but, don't worry about your cable management.

not saying it can't make a difference, but it only does in the worst of cases. for the majority of people it will simply be an aesthetic change - and yes when you come across a dremel get it done, but don't think you need to do it for your rig to be right, it is entirely optional.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea thats always your number one goal is to have the equipment YOU want and make it look pretty later. i always leave cable management for when im bored and i have ALL my stuff for the build



exactly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> If I did that I'd never get my cables done



some people are like that. always switching and changing parts. since i have gotten my I7 setup, i havnt switched anything except my video card to a 5850. I do have one more thing to add and im kinda putting it off til i feel like draining my loop to install my new swiftech NB clock


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i know this is heresy around these parts but, don't worry about your cable management.
> 
> not saying it can't make a difference, but it only does in the worst of cases. for the majority of people it will simply be an aesthetic change - and yes when you come across a dremel get it done, but don't think you need to do it for your rig to be right, it is entirely optional.
> 
> ...



agreed, cable management is overrated, as long as they aren't in the way its fine.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

here's my finished product but Silverstone make it entirely to easy when it come to cable management


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Athlonite, looks good. Any chances of photos with the case side off?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

here ya go


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, that was fast! 

Great job, looks pretty damn good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

I remeber when my dad bought a crappy dell PC when i joined the army (even tho i told him i could build him one cheaper). Well about 1 year later i came home on leave before i deployed to iraq and i went to use it and noticed a loud grinding sound, so i asked him if i could take the panel off and see what was wrong. when i took the panel off there was a 12v molex connector wire inside the CPU fan and i asked my dad how long it was sounding like that and he said ever since he bought it. I laughed cause it had grinded it so bad the it had taken off the rubber and almost had cut the entire wire in half.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I remeber when my dad bought a crappy dell PC when i joined the army (even tho i told him i could build him one cheaper). Well about 1 year later i came home on leave before i deployed to iraq and i went to use it and noticed a loud grinding sound, so i asked him if i could take the panel off and see what was wrong. when i took the panel off there was a 12v molex connector wire inside the CPU fan and i asked my dad how long it was sounding like that and he said ever since he bought it. I laughed cause it had grinded it so bad the it had taken off the rubber and almost had cut the entire wire in half.



lol that's when management is important, but as i said the majority of people don't get it that bad.  and all you need is basic management to stop that, you don't need to go all out with a dremel. just move the friggen wire a few inches and tuck it if necessary.

bet he liked the newfound quiet, huh?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

@ Radical Edward yup im happy with it just wish it didn't weigh so god damn much must be close to 20~22KG 

@ Brandonwh64 LoL i had a mates PC catch fire because of a similar problem the wire rubbed on a fan till it was through to the copper and he moved his PC from lounge to Computer room and when he restarted it the wire had moved and now was touching the metel case after a couple of minutes it shut down and smelt real nice


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ Radical Edward yup im happy with it just wish it didn't weigh so god damn much must be close to 20~22KG



 That is pretty heavy. I'm not sure how heavy my case is, but it's pretty hefty too. My last case was aluminum and when I changed to this one, I noticed quite a difference.


----------



## roast (Mar 31, 2010)

spud107 said:


> yeah, noticed it sagging a little,
> i couldn't think of anything else to use at the time, but it does the job.
> and i know what you mean about the lcd, i couldnt find where the fault was on the main pcb, so its prety much a seperate circuit for the light now.



Kudos buddy. 



Radical_Edward said:


> Have you worked with this case before? The few holes there are for cable management are very small, as I don't have a dremel, I can't do much about it. Plus, I've already hidden as many cables as I can.
> 
> But I guess I have been a tad lazy with it. But I intend on getting a new PSU pretty soon.
> 
> ...



I like that CPU cooler a lot.... I dont know why. Might possibly pick one up for an upcoming AMD mini-build..


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

yes empty case weighs in at 12.5KG add in everything in my specs and it bumps up the weight considerably but its alot of steel the two pics are showing it sitting on a backless computer chair it over hangs it by a good few inches either side


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

@ radical Edward Don't get that PSU it has major stability issues on the 12v rail when under load quite large spikes and droops aswell as a lot of low frequency noise


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

roast said:


> I like that CPU cooler a lot.... I dont know why. Might possibly pick one up for an upcoming AMD mini-build..



It works pretty well, dropped my temps down about 5*C under full load. I picked it up from another member on here for pretty much the price of shipping, and I'm rather happy with it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ radical Edward Don't get that PSU it has major stability issues on the 12v rail when under load quite large spikes and droops aswell as a lot of low frequency noise



What would you recommend then? I'm looking for something in the 650W area that has at least a 120mm fan and doesn't cost more than $90. (Modular would be a great plus!)


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> here ya go



wow nice case layout, not seen one that way before.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> lol that's when management is important, but as i said the majority of people don't get it that bad.  and all you need is basic management to stop that, you don't need to go all out with a dremel. just move the friggen wire a few inches and tuck it if necessary.
> 
> bet he liked the newfound quiet, huh?



LOL he was like WTF and called dell. long story short they were like "there hands are tied" since i opened the case. i told dad that i would make him right so i ordered him a new 500W psu and installed a green LED fan onto his heatsink (the blades on the other one was chewed as well). so now he like the green glow that comes out of the case.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

@ Spud yeah i know took me aback a bit when i first read a review but it works 3x 180mm intake fan on the bottom blow up through the case and all the heat follows it's natural path which is up and out 

@ Radical Edward any Enermax OCZ or CoolerMaster modular PSU would be better


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What would you recommend then? I'm looking for something in the 650W area that has at least a 120mm fan and doesn't cost more than $90. (Modular would be a great plus!)



if you can get anything by Pc Power & Cooling or corsair those would be best, idk what you have available..



			
				BrandonWH said:
			
		

> LOL he was like WTF and called dell. long story short they were like "there hands are tied" since i opened the case. i told dad that i would make him right so i ordered him a new 500W psu and installed a green LED fan onto his heatsink (the blades on the other one was chewed as well). so now he like the green glow that comes out of the case.



yeah no way they'd touch it.  you got it resolved easily enough though and now he's got the glow  very cool.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I did some more searching around on the egg. Looks like I'm going with this PSU.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

i've never used OCZ but the only available PC P&C is recertified, and that looks like a decent unit, so i'd say that's good...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

that is the exact model i was about to post Radical you read my mind 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2010)

or this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=enermax_power_supply-_-17-194-021-_-Product

i know it's a little over your budget but it comes with an 60 buck rebate making it only 99.99


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not bad, completely stock, everything.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100331/Capture020.jpg



Not bad at all chicken!  (I'm so glad it arrived... phew!)

With my i5 750 at 4.0 and a single 5850 at 1000MHz Core / 1200MHz Memory, here is what I was able to pull off in 3DMark06 and Vantage.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1825524&postcount=153

Bad Company 2 runs way better than it did with a single 5770, definitely a different world. Two 5770's should be comparable to a 5870 though, so I'm sure your games will scream chicken!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I did some more searching around on the egg. Looks like I'm going with this PSU.



take the 600w instead, its the same psu, just a 700w sticker on the 700w
they have the same guts


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you sure?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

afaik, it can take up to 700w load


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for the info Don.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

np, but wait and see what others say


----------



## mmm995 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Thrackan (Mar 31, 2010)

You're trying to find out how many people notice the calendar, right?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> np, but wait and see what others say



i didnt knew that... i have such a PSU, and on the carton are stated 504w 12v 
and 150w 3.3v+5v.

combines to 654, ifm not wrong?


----------



## spud107 (Mar 31, 2010)

@mmm995 awesome,wish i had a couple of those.
 i only got up to 4 monitors, but i dont have the 7300gt in anymore.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2010)

Got bored today and put the Rexus NMB fan back in my case. Just some clever screw placement and removing two of the secondary faceplates.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2010)

Cruncher Update! i got me a DangerDen TDX 7 CPU-Waterblock, used from Israar, its in brand new condition, was handled with care,and doesnt even had a scratch. it bettered the temps of the X2 3800+ by about 10c on all cores, and it even looks so much better! i am really impressed!









and i got me a little temp sensor from him, now i always know the temperature, even without having the proper sensors integrated





makes a great match in my opinion!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice looking cruncher!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2010)

what thermal paste are you using under that water block


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> what thermal paste are you using under that water block



Arctic Cooling MX-2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, I did some more searching around on the egg. Looks like I'm going with this PSU.



I recommend it. OCZ make some great PSUs


----------



## computertechy (Apr 1, 2010)

New monitor has arrived. Eyefinity canceled....

LG Flatron W2753V vs my Samsung 2232BW


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2010)

computertechy said:


> New monitor has arrived. Eyefinity canceled....
> 
> LG Flatron W2753V vs my Samsung 2232BW
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/DSC00087.jpg



pic not working for me

EDIT:it is now.... nice monitor you have there


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 1, 2010)

My Q9650 upgraded with a pair of HD5670s in Crossfire (Traded my 9600GT for one, bought another):











~20k in 3DMark06 at 850/1050. Not bad for those tiny cards that run below 45c under load (Inside the wind tunnel that is my Tempest).


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> My Q9650 upgraded with a pair of HD5670s in Crossfire (Traded my 9600GT for one, bought another):
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020404.jpg
> 
> ...



Very Nice! that is sweet upgrade


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

nice cards! i would like to xfire another 5850 when i can get the moneyz


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

20k in 06 with 2 5670?
thats some hefty cards right there man, how do they perform in games?

@Brandon, i just ordered this one 
Sapphire 5850





think it has good looks, and i hope the cooler is good, even though i dont know if the voltage can be raised on this model?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

hmm i dunno. i herd the ones with the batmobile cooler with the ati logo on the fan can have the voltage changed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah the rev1, the first ones can def, but idc, if i need more power then i'll get another, its not that overclocking the card will give much more anyways

how do you like your new card? satisfied with it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

im VERY happy with it! i hope when i get the money i can find another one just like it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2010)

thats good to hear bro 

cant wait to get mine, but i was stupid to order it yesterday in the middle of the easter holidays


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

denmark celebrates easter?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

yes we do, and EVERYTHING is freakin closed, cant even get other food than crappy fastfood, but they are open again tomorrow

but we might not have the same traditions and stuf like you have, but yeah, we have that Easter thing,


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2010)

That's pretty damn sh!t hot score for such tiny cards I have a 5770 and don't remember getting that good a score hmmm time to go quad core i think


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That's pretty damn sh!t hot score for such tiny cards I have a 5770 and don't remember getting that good a score hmmm time to go quad core i think



quad core or a AII X2 240 or 250 they overclock very nicely and are noticeably faster.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2010)

if i were to stay with an dual core i'd prolly go for a Phenom II X2 555 rather than a plain jane Athlon II x2 or I'd go for an Phenom II x4 955BE 

as for OCing I can get 3.2GHz outta my 7750BE with ease


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> if i were to stay with an dual core i'd prolly go for a Phenom II X2 555 rather than a plain jane Athlon II x2 or I'd go for an Phenom II x4 955BE
> 
> as for OCing I can get 3.2GHz outta my 7750BE with ease



I got 3.9ghz on a 64bit OS easy from my AII 240. But if you wanted dual core the X2 555 would be the best choice  I was just trying to tell you a way to do a cheap upgrade


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks... I just did an 3dm06 run and scored an 12221 but what i can't believe is when i uploaded my score to the ORB it gave up a result for a system running C2Q Q9400 with an GF250GTS take alook some how i gotta call BS on those scores



apparently that video card runs better than an GF295GTS + core i7 920


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 2, 2010)

here ism my comp at the moment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

love the colors of the LP boards

what model is it?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2010)

What happened to the North Bridge HS (that is an ATI chipset isn't it) it should have HS on it even though it's only like outputting 12~14w of heat


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 2, 2010)

i need to get one  and its a rdx200 series cf-dr board


----------



## roast (Apr 2, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> My Q9650 upgraded with a pair of HD5670s in Crossfire (Traded my 9600GT for one, bought another):
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020404.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweet rig!

Those 5670's are great cards. Solid performance for a decent price.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice dr death! so what CPU is in the DFI board?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 2, 2010)

I love the older DFI boards...and I have a soft spot for S939 systems.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn crap stock coolers, slapping fans around the HD 5870 only dropped its temps 5c.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn crap stock coolers, slapping fans around the HD 5870 only dropped its temps 5c.
> 
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/4751/img0849tk.jpg



errrm am i seeing right, is there a bottle of orange juice in your case?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 2, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> errrm am i seeing right, is there a bottle of orange juice in your case?


 indeed there is.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 2, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> errrm am i seeing right, is there a bottle of orange juice in your case?



lol maybe he ran out of funds to make a fan mount?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> indeed there is.



That’s alright then, thought my girlfriend gave me food poisoning again, cautiously looks over shoulder....


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Are temps any better when you set up the fan to blow on your card rather then suck heat away?


----------



## bitemarks666 (Apr 2, 2010)

this is mine Im just waiting to get the side panel CNCed then I should be done
thanks 
lights on  room lights on




lights on room lights off


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2010)

bitemarks666 said:


> this is mine Im just waiting to get the side panel CNCed then I should be done
> thanks
> lights on  room lights on
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=147006&stc=1&d=1269210697
> ...



  sorry but looks like those lights you wrap around the tree or ploe during xmas


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> sorry but looks like those lights you wrap around the tree or ploe during xmas



+1


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Are temps any better when you set up the fan to blow on your card rather then suck heat away?



~same. Maybe 1c win for blowing on top of the GPU.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> +1



if they are i think that quite cool, it dont look bad, must be allot cheaper and if they are tree lights took a bit of modding to hook up


----------



## bitemarks666 (Apr 2, 2010)

they were supposed to be for cars but they dont look as bright in RL and once the side is done they will provide a nice subtle glow


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

bitemarks666 said:


> they were supposed to be for cars but they dont look as bright in RL and once the side is done they will provide a nice subtle glow



yeah im not much for lights inside the machine but if it works it works  nice ghetto mod man


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got 3.9ghz on a 64bit OS easy from my AII 240. But if you wanted dual core the X2 555 would be the best choice  I was just trying to tell you a way to do a cheap upgrade



Or he could get my elcheapo X4 920 Quad? lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 2, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> Or he could get my elcheapo X4 920 Quad? lol



i oced my moms to 3.2GHz on the stock cooler


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice dr death! so what CPU is in the DFI board?


a 3200+ at moment i am trying to get a fx55 for it


----------



## bitemarks666 (Apr 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah im not much for lights inside the machine but if it works it works  nice ghetto mod man



cheers


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

i finally did it today!:
in a few days, i will be a lucky owner of SSD power! 
i hope, it will make my rig a lot snappier!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

isnt that a bit expensive for a 32gb? but grats bro, will be getting mine next week i hope


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> isnt that a bit expensive for a 32gb? but grats bro, will be getting mine next week i hope



outside of germany, maybe
was the cheapest SSD which could be trusted in my opinion... do you think, it was no good buy?

what one do you got yourself?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

nah, its the same price as in denmark i'd say, 

so yeah i think its pretty good, supertalent should be quite nice afaik

i got a demo version that havent been used, 
this one http://www.komplett.dk/k/ki.aspx?sku=585379

got it for around 65€ , + they have support for TRIM with this one afaik,


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, its the same price as in denmark i'd say,
> 
> so yeah i think its pretty good, supertalent should be quite nice afaik
> 
> ...



i saw the 64gb Kingston SSD, but i didnt wanted it, because its based on a Samsung controller i believe, whereas the Supertalent has an Indillinx Controller. It was much of a choice "do i take capacity, or speed?" i chose the speed,tho the capacity would have been cool too!

awesome deal on your side tho, you can get more expensive HDDs, that are slower!
for this price(and an unused demo version) i would recommend everyone to get an SSD!

wanna share some benches, when our drives arrive?
im interested, how different they may perform!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

well im not into all the technical stuff regarding ssd's, but i just couldnt say not, and idc if it has 20mb read/write more or less, then i would rather have double the sixe
but we are all different thank god for that haha

and yes , what should we use? HDtune or? i dont know any other programs haha


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well im not into all the technical stuff regarding ssd's, but i just couldnt say not, and idc if it has 20mb read/write more or less, then i would rather have double the sixe
> but we are all different thank god for that haha
> 
> and yes , what should we use? HDtune or? i dont know any other programs haha


I have informed myself a little about different controllers, overclocked caches and special Flashcells, so im not much more informed, only a bit
nevermind, that wont be a problem

 i also have to admit, the extra space is much more worth, considering usefulness!
but i couldnt resist the Urge, to get the fastest i could get for my money

oh there are great differences! Lets say... the SSD speed the manufacturer claims, is usually taken from a single, best running benchmark. its as much lie, as fan specs
Also, is difficult to measure, compared to normal HDDs, its like comparing a Lithium-Polymer accumulator, to an ordinary NiMH or NiCad accumulator. You cant simply do that, because its hell of a different, much more advanced tech.

i believe we should stick to AS SSD Benchmark, it was made to compare SSDs.
furthermore i would recommend PC Mark Vantage, and HD Tune and ATTO as comparance Benchmarks. 
We could even name it "Entry Level SSD´s compared" and start a new thread, if you like to!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I have informed myself a little about different controllers, overclocked caches and special Flashcells, so im not much more informed, only a bit
> nevermind, that wont be a problem
> 
> i also have to admit, the extra space is much more worth, considering usefulness!
> ...



I can see you have haha 
but sure, if that is what you wanted then that is what you should get imo

and yes i know all speeds published by the companies are not so accurate, but it should be somewhere near it  + this ssd is only a test to see if i like it in the long run, and then i will go for a 100gb+ model in the future.
or 2 of these in RAID 0

i will find those programs and start downloading them so i have them ready when it arrives 

and yes i think it would be good to make a seperate thread, so we dont use some thread that isnt related to the subject


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> I can see you have haha
> but sure, if that is what you wanted then that is what you should get imo
> 
> and yes i know all speeds published by the companies are not so accurate, but it should be somewhere near it  + this ssd is only a test to see if i like it in the long run, and then i will go for a 100gb+ model in the future.
> ...


If half of that is right, what people state, we both will be very happy,i believe!
SSD´s in Raid should also be very nice with the right SB, but i wouldnt use raid 0... its very easy to damage the array as you know... i would prefer raid 1, tho that costs you some space

nice, would be cool! finally im able to do that, SSD´s have come down quite a bit in price till now!
Im looking forward to do a dual bench with you!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> If half of that is right, what people state, we both will be very happy,i believe!
> SSD´s in Raid should also be very nice with the right SB, but i wouldnt use raid 0... its very easy to damage the array as you know... i would prefer raid 1, tho that costs you some space
> 
> nice, would be cool! finally im able to do that, SSD´s have come down quite a bit in price till now!
> Im looking forward to do a dual bench with you!




haha i guess so 
yeah they are wild things, but i think that the performance might get crippled with the onboard raid controller when were at those speeds?

will you be making the thread? i think you should start it, you seem to know just a tad more about it than i do haha 

btw, new case 

or i havent got it yet, but got some pics in the mail today, it should arrive next week

love that its made of alu, has room for 5x120mm fans, + it has ALOT of room compared to other cubes, but its also bigger than others


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2010)

At the moment:


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn crap stock coolers, slapping fans around the HD 5870 only dropped its temps 5c.



The best way to drop temps on stock coolers like yours is to replace the TIM with even cheapo DeepCool silver TIM mine dropped 9 degC but with better TIM Gelid GC2 i got a whole 15degC idle and load with the fan on auto


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2010)

@ mlee49 thats one nice case I looked at getting one but decided on the SilverStone Raven RV02 for $269.00 as it was $305.95 bucks cheaper here in NZ


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2010)

Tough choice between the Raven02 or Obsidian 800D both excellent cases.


Had a thought about the pic and came up with a good quote:

"In my day we used *all *the parts of the SSD, that ment the box too!"


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2010)

hey Don, what case is that?. im in love! 

does it take full atx or just mini atx?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

its a NZXT rogue, 

but you have to get a used one, its like no one has them in stock anymore
http://www.nzxt.com/products/rogue/
i was lucky to find a used one for cheap because the dvd cage is broken, but idc since i use my usb stick for win install, 
it only takes m-atx, but i've seen a few mod it to ATX, but then you wont have the removable mb tray anymore


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2010)

u can get decent M-atx board now anyway. cheers buddy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

you def can, + it can fit you 5970 in there, i had a 5870 in there without a problem

and there was like 10cm room behind it haha.
you could go for a 785g board, should be nice


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2010)

was thinking more like the 890 boards when they start to mature.

gonna start building a HTPC pretty soon, and have found the case i want now  just hope i can find one..


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i guess so
> yeah they are wild things, but i think that the performance might get crippled with the onboard raid controller when were at those speeds?
> 
> will you be making the thread? i think you should start it, you seem to know just a tad more about it than i do haha
> ...



Very nice Don!

When you get it you should c'mon over to the Nzxt Case Club house and show off your Rogue build.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i guess so
> yeah they are wild things, but i think that the performance might get crippled with the onboard raid controller when were at those speeds?
> 
> will you be making the thread? i think you should start it, you seem to know just a tad more about it than i do haha
> ...



Depends, when you plan to do raid, your onboard controller will probably lag you out by a bit.
The stuttering and hanging problems, that happened to even single SSD´s a while ago, when it was the OS drive,should have vanished with the newer drives technology

alright, if you like to, i could use my eeeeendless wisdom, to open the thread
just hit me up, when you got the drive!

I really love that Rogue! i must have one my one, really!
how is it moddable to atx?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Depends, when you plan to do raid, your onboard controller will probably lag you out by a bit.
> The stuttering and hanging problems, that happened to even single SSD´s a while ago, when it was the OS drive,should have vanished with the newer drives technology
> 
> alright, if you like to, i could use my eeeeendless wisdom, to open the thread
> ...



thats what i've heard so far, but i guess i have to try it out for myself to make sure 
yes! use the force and make a awesome thread for us ssd's noobs
here, he modded it to atx, and he also just modded the shit out of that little case haha
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=147688
i think its one of the best SFF mods i've seen so far


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don

you getting the 5850 still ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

yes  should be here tuesday i hope, or monday if im REALLY lucky


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2010)

what brand are you getting ? im thinking im getting this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

i'm getting this  	
Sapphire 5850, but i cant find ANY review on that specific model, i would like to know if the voltage can be raised, but if not ill just return it and get a reference one instead





looks like the XFX one has a good cooler, i like those with the middle fan instead of the others


----------



## DOM (Apr 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'm getting this
> Sapphire 5850, but i cant find ANY review on that specific model, i would like to know if the voltage can be raised, but if not ill just return it and get a reference one instead
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100404/s5850.jpg
> 
> looks like the XFX one has a good cooler, i like those with the middle fan instead of the others



eww idk if that one does 

this is wut Paulieg said



Paulieg said:


> Yup, voltage adjustment works on any reference model. The only cards that currently do not have voltage adjustment is the Sapphire non-ref cards, including the Toxic and the Power Color PCS+


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 4, 2010)

ffs, i have already ordered it, and its the only model thats in stock, 

well fuck it, i will have to wait and see how it goes


----------



## douglatins (Apr 5, 2010)

I ordered a 5850 reference design to add to my 5970


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

then you have trifire 5850s 

as the 5970 is 2x 5850s imo


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 5, 2010)

Any of the 5850s and 5870s that have the fan centrally located use the Vapor-X pcb which does not have voltage control.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Any of the 5850s and 5870s that have the fan centrally located use the Vapor-X pcb which does not have voltage control.



do you know any waterblocks that over everything on those models?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 5, 2010)

Never messed with water so don't know. Though, I would guess that any full block that works on the Vapor-X would work on those but I would check with the maker just to make sure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2010)

did a bit of cleaning and moving around cooler setup for the upcomming summer.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

im amazed that the shelf can withstand the weight of the 800D


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 6, 2010)

shhhhh. dont give the shelf a complex now Wanted to see if it would reach ok, most likely going to replace it with something a little lets say less shabby sheik


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kodiak eh?  Figured you a Skoal man myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

okay, sorry

good shelf, you're strong and sturdy

well as long as it holds without it being unstable then i guess its good? at least its better than standing on the floor imo


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice layout Sneeky


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

i could not live with that kinda table, (no offense) i need a HUGE table, so i can have all my stuff on it haha, 

i would feel kinda claustrophobic at a table like that


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i could not live with that kinda table, (no offense) i need a HUGE table, so i can have all my stuff on it haha,
> 
> i would feel kinda claustrophobic at a table like that



yeah my desk is no less than 15-16 ft wide(4.5-5m).  I need to have everything within reach throughout the day, so a smaller desk is not really possible.  that's because I work and play on it though - I think your setup is nice and neat and wish i could have one not soo... intimidating


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2010)

small update


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2010)

hey fit how do you work in that tangle of wires


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 6, 2010)

Installed Megahalems to cool not only CPU but the NB/GPU Back too. Stuff on table while I install Scythe Kaze Server and turn around the Corsair 800D's back exhaust as intake.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats some hawt system you got there fits,very nice indeed.If it was a bint it would be claudia schiffer.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 6, 2010)

1.) Case = Coolermaster Stacker 832, slightly modded spray painted and motherboard modded for cables
2.) CPU = i7 920
3.) CPU cooler = Fenrir Titan
4.) Mobo Asus P6TD Deluxe
5.) Ram = GSkill Trident 1600mhz 6gb
6.) GFX = HIS 5870
7.) HDD's = 2x1TB F3 samsung spinpoints, 150GB Raptorx, 320gb F1 samspinpoint
8.) PSU = Enermax 1050 85+
9.) Logitech G35 headset
10.) G15 logitech keyboard and a G5 mouse
11.) N52te Nostromo gamepad
12.) LG 24inch widescreen monitor
13.) Windows 7 OS

system 2
1.) Case = Coolermaster Cosmos S
2.) CPU = E8600
3.) Cooler = Noctua 12HP
4.) Ram = 4GB Crucial ballistix
5.) Mobo = XFX 750sli
6.) GFX = BFG GTX260
7.) HDD = 2x500GB F1 samsumg spinpoints
8.) PSU = Xclio 750watt
9.) Razer deathadeder mouse and a Saitek 1 keyboard
10.) samsung T200 widescreen Monitor
11.) Windows SP3 OS


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 6, 2010)

you sir, have two very nice full tower cases.  If I were to build in a full-tower I would go Stacker 832 in a heartbeat


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> did a bit of cleaning and moving around cooler setup for the upcomming summer.



Wouldn't the heat from the 800D, video card and cpu exhaust, be dumped right on you while you were sitting there? Otherwise, pretty nice looking layout you have.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually it used to sit where the lappy is and I took more heat from the GTX's there than I do with it in its current position, more room for the heat to travel up I guess


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

My PC ATM.  Crossfired 5770's and got rid of the Corsair H50

Sorry for bad quality pic


----------



## douglatins (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG ROAR, ive bought an SSD and the guy shipped First Class Mail, it can take over a month to come here and it costs like 4 bucks less than Priority and no tracking i mean how piste am i supposed to be?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 7, 2010)

The pic I sent with my part request to CM today 






I accidentally put the wrong model number on the paper there in the middle so I had to shoop it out :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

douglatins said:


> OMG ROAR, ive bought an SSD and the guy shipped First Class Mail, it can take over a month to come here and it costs like 4 bucks less than Priority and no tracking i mean how piste am i supposed to be?



the way you started off your post just made me look at your avatar 

over a month  i shipped a damn HDD to Germany and it took about 2 weeks at most.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> The pic I sent with my part request to CM today
> 
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/410/noflash1.jpg



Pretty self explanatory


----------



## douglatins (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> the way you started off your post just made me look at your avatar
> 
> over a month  i shipped a damn HDD to Germany and it took about 2 weeks at most.



Germany>>>>>>>>>>>>... >Brazil


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Pretty self explanatory



Yeah my headphone jack pooped out about a month ago :/ I didn't really want to replace the whole thing as I sleeved all the FP connections. I might just compare the connection modules when I get the new one and see if I can't fix it.


----------



## option350z (Apr 7, 2010)

Never mind lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 7, 2010)

option350z said:


> I'm a little slow today but I can't see anything wrong with the top panel. Do you mind pointing it out for me?
> 
> I think there isn't a fan if I can see.



Nah the panel itself is good, but as I said, the headphone jack is busted and it can't be replaced without replacing the whole top cover (which snaps off).

Edit: The edit ninja strikes again!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Germany>>>>>>>>>>>>... >Brazil



Why?  Customs or something?



Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah my headphone jack pooped out about a month ago :/ I didn't really want to replace the whole thing as I sleeved all the FP connections. I might just compare the connection modules when I get the new one and see if I can't fix it.



I get you, but if you can fix it that'll be two panels you have


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I get you, but if you can fix it that'll be two panels you have



Ja I know, but chances are I won't be able to fix it. Plus, if CM is going to send me something for free then why not? My warranty clock is ticking away so I better take advantage of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ja I know, but chances are I won't be able to fix it. Plus, if CM is going to send me something for free then why not? My warranty clock is ticking away so I better take advantage of it



Go for it dude   Talking about this my front USB headers have a short or something on my TT Element S.  Gotta undo the sleeving and see what the heck went wrong there.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why?  Customs or something?



Mostly everything, but specially in customs, they work, someone would think once a month. And First Class Mail is not a express service, so they would rather scratch their butts to process FCM packages.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Mostly everything, but specially in customs, they work, someone would think once a month. And First Class Mail is not a express service, so they would rather scratch their butts to process FCM packages.



That sucks man   Good luck to you and hope you receive your package in good shape and quick man


----------



## Azma (Apr 7, 2010)

Since my motherboard died on me, i am now board with the Silverstone case i have now. So should i buy a Corsair 700D? I don't like the looks inside the 800D, 700D ore something else not sure yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Since my motherboard died on me, i am now board with the Silverstone case i have now. So should i buy a Corsair 700D? I don't like the looks inside the 800D, 700D ore something else not sure yet.



What don't you like about the 800D, the 700D just doesn't have a side window so you won't be able to see what you dislike, other than that it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> the way you started off your post just made me look at your avatar
> 
> over a month  i shipped a damn HDD to Germany and it took about 2 weeks at most.



and it was freezed in the customs for about 2 months... these bitches


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and it was freezed in the customs for about 2 months... these bitches



Yeah that shipment didn't go to well, it got there quick and everything pooped after that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah that shipment didn't go to well, it got there quick and everything pooped after that



it was just, because of the missing "present" declaration... german bureaucratics are very strange, and wishy washy... sometimes you can get away with things, simply by stating something totally obvious


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> it was just, because of the missing "present" declaration... german bureaucratics are very strange, and wishy washy... sometimes you can get away with things, simply by stating something totally obvious



Well f**k that, that already went down the drain, next time I'll even put a little whats it called, bow tie, ribbon, the little thing you put on presents???


----------



## Azma (Apr 7, 2010)

This part i dont like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know its there to cover the Hot-swap PCB card and cover for some cabbles, and that's something i want to take care of  Do some mods too make it looks tidy and nice, not just install the harddrives, wire it up and close it whit the cover. 800D and 700D are nice cases but all the work is allmost done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

azma666 said:


> This part i dont like: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6245/corsairobsidian800d2.jpg
> 
> I know its there to cover the Hot-swap PCB card and cover for some cabbles, and that's something i want to take care of  Do some mods too make it looks tidy and nice, not just install the harddrives, wire it up and close it whit the cover. 800D and 700D are nice cases but all the work is allmost done



That is true, and I agree.  If you are just looking for a simple case to just set it and forget it this case if for a lifetime.  However if you take pride in your work and like modding and stuff, it's just too easy in that case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2010)

that was changed in the 700.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well f**k that, that already went down the drain, next time I'll even put a little whats it called, bow tie, ribbon, the little thing you put on presents???



oh, that can work! bogmali did exactly that, as he sent my 8800gt´s, and they only needed 1 week and no customs to reach me! but he sent with fedex, that can make a difference,eh?
also, it was around christmas, so it may be related to increasing present sending rates


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> oh, that can work! bogmali did exactly that, as he sent my 8800gt´s, and they only needed 1 week and no customs to reach me! but he sent with fedex, that can make a difference,eh?
> also, it was around christmas, so it may be related to increasing present sending rates



could have played a toll on it, surely.  Next time I'll make sure they know it's a gift, trust me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> could have played a toll on it, surely.  Next time I'll make sure they know it's a gift, trust me



just write "I love you my Dear" on it, that way you wouldnt even lie!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just write "I love you my Dear" on it, that way you wouldnt even lie!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



and who is the man in our relationship?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> and who is the man in our relationship?



No relationship here buddy, you can be my dad, or whatever you want, but not my lover


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No relationship here buddy, you can be my dad, or whatever you want, but not my lover



WHUUUT? you broke my Heart, CP!
*Brokeback Mountain Scene*


EDIT:
then call me dad now,son!


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone know what the cpu cooler height restriction would be on a Centurion 590?
Do you think 160mm will clear?

Not planning on side fans atm. I've got a Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P going in to it if that matters.

Thanks


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 7, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone know what the cpu cooler height restriction would be on a Centurion 590?
> Do you think 160mm will clear?
> 
> Not planning on side fans atm. I've got a Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P going in to it if that matters.
> ...



What cooler are you planning to use? I've had a Xiggy1283 and a true in mine with no problems.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

Something.......about a 160mm tall. 

Idk at the moment since I'm torn between the NH-U12P SE2 and the new Coolink Corator DS.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Something.......about a 160mm tall.
> 
> Idk at the moment since I'm torn between the NH-U12P SE2 and the new Coolink Corator DS.



I vote for the Noctua


----------



## Hockster (Apr 7, 2010)

My setup in it's current configuration. I need a better/bigger desk, monitor placement is not ideal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

thats a nice setup bro, is one of them with displayport? or do you use a adapter, ?


----------



## Hockster (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks.
Powered adapter.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I vote for the Noctua
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34725&d=1270464005



What are you temps like and at what volts?

I'm at ~44C at 1.4v core and 1.2v cpu-nb. If I push into 1.5v area it gets to about 54C. This is with my Vendetta 2 and a CM R4 running all out. :shadedshu

I'd get another NH-D14 cause the one for my i7 rocks. I'm just not sure if there is much to be gained over that $60 limit. From there the price jumps to ~$85 for the Mega, D14, Yasya, and TR after you add in needed fans and mounts with the D14 being the cheapest and Yasua close behind.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, I never reach 50C on my PII720BE, but it's slightly undervolted and runs stock speeds.
I just love the fact that it's mounted on my proc passively, leaving only an intake and an exhaust in my case 

I don't think it will keep a 920 at 1.5v that cool, at least not passively


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

Passively!? Great, now I'm really thinking about getting the D14 thanks to you saying that.

Exactly what voltage is "undervolted", temps, and gaming/stress?

Just trying to get an idea cause finding information about cooler performance on an AMD is impossible. I've stared at the Benchmarkreviews.com article for ever but their i7 temps don't make sense even when I use Everest stress. AMD I'm especially suspicious of since only the Mugen and Zalmans respond then they put the fast fan on. All others only change 1C. 

I've got a 550 and 555 that unlock so I'm trying to get 4Ghz problem is the V2 can't keep up with the heat at those speeds.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmm I believe somewhere around 1.1v, and it's a X3 so it might be a little different from the 550/555.
Stressed using OCCT.

The D14 is supposed to be even better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

at first i was like, WTF!!!! there is nothing in this package! then i noticed a small dent under the paper






here is the little new one 





my new 5850


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> at first i was like, WTF!!!! there is nothing in this package! then i noticed a small dent under the paper
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/001.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice.

Congrats on the new awesome hardware.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Congrats on the new awesome hardware.



thank you

will be punishing it later


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2010)

nice 5850! maybe you can find the bios to unlock the voltage adjuster


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> at first i was like, WTF!!!! there is nothing in this package! then i noticed a small dent under the paper
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/001.jpg
> 
> ...



I know man, I've seen, and used, notebook drives before but those SSD's are insanely light too 
Got myself a V+ last weekend and I'm loving it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 7, 2010)

this one is actually quite heavy compared to the intel disc's 
i think the package was lik 100x larger than what was inside



brandonwh64 said:


> nice 5850! maybe you can find the bios to unlock the voltage adjuster




that would be nice, but if not then ill live with it, ill be crossfiring it anyways


----------



## digibucc (Apr 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> at first i was like, WTF!!!! there is nothing in this package! then i noticed a small dent under the paper
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/001.jpg
> 
> ...



pretty pretty  congrats man


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 7, 2010)

@The Don,

I am jealous over that 5850. Sapphire is an awesome brand!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 7, 2010)

Megahalems and Scythe Kaze Server installed.  Both really good stuff. 










Also turned around the back case fan, now its direct intake to CPU area.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 7, 2010)

very beautiful panzer 

i would paint the fan shrouds on the nocty's red, to keep the colour.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 7, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Hmm I believe somewhere around 1.1v, and it's a X3 so it might be a little different from the 550/555.
> Stressed using OCCT.
> 
> The D14 is supposed to be even better



Stop that!

I don't want to drop another 80-90 bucks for another one no matter how awesome they may be.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

i got the pretty  eyefinity XFire





this shows the overlap between 1 & 2





one more for thoroughness


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats some serious bromancing on that tv


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Thats some serious bromancing on that tv




lol yeah ultimate fighter.  I was going to stop it as that is the least ... bromantic ... out of like 8 pics.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> lol yeah ultimate fighter.  I was going to stop it as that is the least ... bromantic ... out of like 8 pics.





hmmm... a dude with no shirt on with his hand in the inner thigh of another dude... probably talking about his favorite way to submit other dudes...

Seriously though, thats what it looks like.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> hmmm... a dude with no shirt on with his hand in the inner thigh of another dude... probably talking about his favorite way to submit other dudes...
> 
> Seriously though, thats what it looks like.



lol jesus christ... i'll change that one then


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

what!! where? a naked man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 8, 2010)

no, just 2 "warm" brothers!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

more progress on what seems like a never ending build...

sleeving almost done.


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Apr 8, 2010)

photos, i continued the mod :





















 ( That's Me 8o )





















 ( imageshack doesn't want to rotate the photo ... )




































Next step : Buying an HD5850, Cable sleeving, buy some fans ...


----------



## adcom32 (Apr 8, 2010)

ok here's me new rig......

CoolerMaster Elite 310
P5K-E
E4300
2x1gb Crucial DDR2
61.4gb HDD
Nvidia 9600GSO
Light-on dvd/cd burner
3 120mm Antec blue led case fans


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2010)

OK i just replaced my pentium D 830 for a E2200 and it OCed good! it got 3.2ghz on 1.32v and doesn't go above 52 deg on full load. i did 6 passes of intelburntest on max mem and two threads and it passed perfectly


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i just replaced my pentium D 830 for a E2200 and it OCed good! it got 3.2ghz on 1.32v and doesn't go above 52 deg on full load. i did 6 passes of intelburntest on max mem and two threads and it passed perfectly
> 
> SNIP



Nice clocks there bud! What board you running it on?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

MSI G33M

This is one beast of a 775 mATX board. it has all the nice features of a full ATX but small for a HTPC! It overclocks like a dream! i hit 3.5ghz on this chip but it was at a high voltage and i didnt want to run it with it getting too hot. 3.2 @ 1.32 idles at 29deg and hovers at 52 deg at full load


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 9, 2010)

time to buy my spare WC gear and make a "silent" HTPC... hehe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

naaa! its virtually silent cause its running 4x 40CFM coolermaster fans with a Evercool Transformer 4 with a NZXT 60CFM fan and i cannot hear it unless everything in the room is off.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 9, 2010)

Getting a great car seat to replace my chair, since most of the time i do driving so i'll be posting pics of that and the PC with the cooler on it soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

OK here is the HTPC as of today. since i had some time on my hands after finishing it, i thought i would post some shots of it. i know the cable management isn't up to par but it doesn't matter since i sets behind our entertainment center. The first pics kinda blurry but the others are better.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 9, 2010)

off topic: we have to celebrate this thread at 500 pages


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

aint that a bit too early?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 9, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> off topic: we have to celebrate this thread at 500 pages



lol it's only 189 in mine.  number of pages varies from user to user, depends on what the set as posts per page.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 9, 2010)

I have it on forum default - 25 posts per page, i see 378 pages


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 9, 2010)

lol i see 378 pages.. theres a option how much posts to see per page?

the default is 25. so celebrate at 500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

Well time flies, in no time this thread will be at 500.  So anyways we should start planning the celebration?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

did you order the 690 case CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you order the 690 case CP?



Not yet.

Still got the following thigns to go for my car:

1- Turbo, upgrading it.  (will be done by next weekend)
2-master bushing kit for the suspension, replaces all ball joints and stuff
3- shifter cables and fuel sending unit

Once i do those things I'll start with my next build, I already got a rad at home for it as well as the other stuff I have


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

phew, thats quite a bit 

aha, i can start to imagine what you have in mind


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 9, 2010)

sandiegoborn32 said:


> Here's mine.



nice rig 

but...

GET A MONITOR BIGGER THAN 19" PLEASE....LOL


----------



## sandiegoborn32 (Apr 9, 2010)

computertechy said:


> nice rig
> 
> but...
> 
> GET A MONITOR BIGGER THAN 19" PLEASE....LOL



I know, I know! lol.

I'm planning on getting a 22 incher towards the end of this month.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

go for a 24"  if they cost the same, i regret buying a 22" instead of a 24", they are just.......nicer


----------



## DOM (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> go for a 24"  if they cost the same, i regret buying a 22" instead of a 24", they are just.......nicer



hey don is that you in your avatar ? every time i see i wanna ask, do you have your eyebrows done or something


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2010)

ROFL

they are just like that and yes, it is me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> phew, thats quite a bit
> 
> aha, i can start to imagine what you have in mind



It's gonna be by far my best build


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL
> 
> they are just like that and yes, it is me



you look totally like a dane!
i got a few buddys which are half danes, and they also all got a massive skull, and soft physiognomy. and theyre very kind guys, all very peaceful!
my eyebrows are much like a "{", and i have to shave them slightly, so they wont unite on my forehead, to one brow!
it are evil looking eyebrows, to be exact


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2010)

My other rig, ATM. The trifecta is complete. (hint, the iPad box on the bottom left )


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

facepalm... oh noes... it's devoured another one... lol


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 10, 2010)

@johnnyfive I see you bought an iFat an itiny and an iRidiculouslyoverpriced ROFL


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 10, 2010)

the imac and ipad is my wife's 
the iphone in the pic is mine. I'm a PC guy for life!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 10, 2010)

haha, your wife has an ipad, she can download discreetly...  (snl rocks)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

Can I join the Zalman club now? 











This thing rocks. 

I'll have some more goodies on Monday, I'll make sure to post here.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2010)

Whats on the way?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

4 more cooler master fans, and some MX-2 for my Zalman. Had to use some junk thermal grease for now, although it's already doing better than my Rosewill cooler or stock AMD ever did. (Big surprise on that one. )


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well time flies, in no time this thread will be at 500.  So anyways we should start planning the celebration?



of course we should. im thinking.. the first will post in the 500 page u will give him one of ur rigs?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 4 more cooler master fans, and some MX-2 for my Zalman. Had to use some junk thermal grease for now, although it's already doing better than my Rosewill cooler or stock AMD ever did. (Big surprise on that one. )



if you used the zalmam white paste then thats not too bad! i used it on my i7 til i had time to goto the PC store and get some better stuff.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

i dont use ac5 anymore, it takes VERY lon time to ? settle? dont know the word, i use mx2 atm, it gave me a temp drop of 5c


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2010)

im gonna order some MX3 here soon cause i wanted to wait til i was out of antec formula 5. i herd MX3 is alittle better than mx2?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2010)

i heard that too, but should be ALOT stiffer?/harder to put on the cpu


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont use ac5 anymore, it takes VERY lon time to ? settle? dont know the word, i use mx2 atm, it gave me a temp drop of 5c



> Cure< is the word i think your lookin for and I'm using some Gelid GC2 at the moment i was using Deepcools silvertim and the temps went down 5~7°C on my CPU and 12~15°C on my GPU i did try to use some shin etsu stuff butt it was impossible to spread I think it had gone off as it would stick to everything else but the IHS on the cpu or the base of my Tuniq Tower 120


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im gonna order some MX3 here soon cause i wanted to wait til i was out of antec formula 5. i herd MX3 is alittle better than mx2?



I use MX-3 on my i7 920, it kicks the shit out of the stock intel paste.

Not sure how much of a difference it is over MX-2 though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> of course we should. im thinking.. the first will post in the 500 page u will give him one of ur rigs?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> if you used the zalmam white paste then thats not too bad! i used it on my i7 til i had time to goto the PC store and get some better stuff.



Got my Zalman used from T77, didn't come with any thermal paste. But for the deal I got for a Zalman CNPS9500A LED, I'm sure as heck not complaining.


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> im gonna order some MX3 here soon cause i wanted to wait til i was out of antec formula 5. i herd MX3 is alittle better than mx2?



You may also want to consider the Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400 instead of the MX3. I saw a 2c difference when I tried it out myself versus the MX3. It also reviewed pretty favorably against the Shin Etsu and Diamond paste as well.


----------



## DOM (Apr 11, 2010)

i was bored so i took a pic with my phone


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

taken with my phone so it doesn't look the best...I just took my WCing loop out because the tube kept kinking so i am going to get some reinforced tube and put everything together when i get my rad(s)


----------



## d3fct (Apr 11, 2010)

u need more zipties closer on the turn of the tubing, every half inch or so works just aswell as antikink.

edit: and when u put them on the tubing hold the tubing firm and as close to round as possible when sinching up the ties, ive done that with a few rigs, kills the kinks...lmao at the dew and pills in the background..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2010)

d3fct said:


> u need more zipties closer on the turn of the tubing, every half inch or so works just aswell as antikink.
> 
> edit: and when u put them on the tubing hold the tubing firm and as close to round as possible when sinching up the ties, ive done that with a few rigs, kills the kinks...lmao at the* dew and pills* in the background..



oh no you found my addiction 

Thanks for the tip but i think i am just going to grab some reinforced tube and be done with it


----------



## d3fct (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, np hope u get it sorted, if u have any problems in life ussually zipties and duct tape works pretty well, the perfect thread....lol.

edit: shit sry thought this was ghetto mods, ignore my duct tape ignorant comment.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## ste2425 (Apr 11, 2010)

d3fct said:


> lol, np hope u get it sorted, if u have any problems in life ussually zipties and duct tape works pretty well, the perfect thread....lol.
> 
> edit: shit sry thought this was ghetto mods, ignore my duct tape ignorant comment.



aye zipties and duct tape is currently holding my radiator in place in the car, might post a pic on ghetto mods actually


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate waiting for packages... Where are you UPS man? I want my new stuff already!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

and i want the new lappie i ordered for the GF, a lenovo ideapad s12 wih ION


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/5b67dd8d.jpg
> 
> I hate waiting for packages... Where are you UPS man? I want my new stuff already!



lol i know what you mean. my ups guy comes at around 2:45 every time, and it only takes a day or so to get here for 90% of things (which come from NJ)... but even still, and the other 10% .... i hate waiting   i am normally a pretty patient guy, but spending the money and looking at pictures of the cool hardware but not having it in hand for days just sucks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and i want the new lappie i ordered for the GF, a lenovo ideapad s12 wih ION



Nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

but damn, you waited ALONG time edward


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, pretty lame since I payed for 3-day.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, pretty lame since I payed for 3-day.



yeah, in my experience unless you want to go next-day, anything other than egg saver is worthless. UPS will deliver early (fedex oftentimes doesn't - lets  a package sit an hour away because it's not scheduled for delivery until the next day) but with UPs the only delay seems to be newegg shipping it, which is _normally_ pretty fast.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah well.... Not this time.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and i want the new lappie i ordered for the GF, a lenovo ideapad s12 wih ION



LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Still no UPS man...  

My rig is sitting in parts waiting for new stuff... Forced to use my GF's laptop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

what are you waiting on edward? i hate both UPS and fedex cause of there delivery times. i waited until 7pm when i was expecting my I7 920! all i needed was the CPU and OMG it pissed me off to see it get there so late and by then my wife would have killed me if i would have not spent time with her before bed LOL i was so excited, i got up at 12AM to put it together and run some OCs


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Waiting on some MX-2, 4 case fans, and some stuff for my GF's parents. If UPS doesn't get here soon, I'm going to have to just box my rig up. Because I have to move a freezer. :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

AWW that sucks edward


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Still no UPS man, my rig is now boxed up, sitting in my room.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

UPS man showed up at 6PM. I have everything up and running now, crunching at 100% at the moment to test the MX-2. I'll make sure to post some photos later when it gets dark.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 13, 2010)

Good to see your rig is up and running ed! 

Apogee XT CPU block, EK 5850 block, and tubing reroute, heres how "i5_alive" is now looking.











Woot woot!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow johnnyfiive, looks great! Also, good shots there, what camera you using?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow johnnyfiive, looks great! Also, good shots there, what camera you using?



Thanks! Nikon D40 with a 35mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Good to see your rig is up and running ed!
> 
> Apogee XT CPU block, EK 5850 block, and tubing reroute, heres how "i5_alive" is now looking.
> 
> ...



Looks amazing, love the lighting. Goes great with the tubing.

Looks very clean to, must of put a good amount of effort into hiding those cables.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am still waiting for USPS for my Swiffy rad...Till i get that i am stuck on air(it really isn't that bad other then having to lower my overclock for silence)

That looks great Johnnyfive...It makes me want to get a new case and a all new loop


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

New stuff. 
















More photos can be seen here.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2010)

To those Waiting on UPS or FEDx do you not know how to use a Ph if i paid for three day delivery and four days had gone by I'd be straight onto the Ph and like WTF where's my stuff hurry the hell up bloody slackers....


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2010)

oh johnnyfive thats lookin really good looks very steampunk esk 

and rad your's looks good too damn I need some LED's or maybe some EL wire lighting mine looks like a cave without lighting


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 13, 2010)

sooooo... decided it was time to get out of the point and shoot style and get an entry level dslr.  I got a nikon d3000 with at 18-55mm nikkor af lens and omfg.  It makes otherwise crappy stuff just look better.. 

mind you be nice if you decide to critique my photography skills, i litterally just found out what aperture settings were and the difference between iso 100-1600.  so i got a lot to learn, and it took nearly 5 hours to get almost 500 shots of the computer trying every possible combo this thing has from auto to macro to pure manual mode focus and all.  lemme know what you think


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ nice! thats what im talking about, white tubing!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 13, 2010)

hell yeah, white tubing so much better with a dark case like mine


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good there exodusprime1337.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good there exodusprime1337.



i'm working on it, i have a basement apartment, and the lighting sux for dslr.. and my inherent lack of knowledge on the topic doesn't help, it took forever just to find out how to change the aperture settings lol


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice pics, especially for a first try 

I dunno much about photography either, and I don't have a dslr, but I have some basic laws:
- No flash unless it's dark like the night and you have to.
- Lowest ISO with higher exposure owns Higher ISO with lower exposure
- Tripods rock. Gorillapods too 
- Use time delay so your press on the button doesn't influence movement.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> New stuff.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/74539c1b.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow your right, that is a lot of blue! That Zalman cooler looks awesome in your case! Now I just got to come over and tidy up your cables!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I almost managed them today, but had to work on moving a freezer. I should be able to take a crack at them sometime this week. But I have to work on a few customer computers as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

prime you got some good shots there my friend, very good job and clean looking rig


----------



## stock (Apr 13, 2010)

Forgive the odd placement of the 240, now I've cleaned up underneath I'll be able to put it next to the 360 when I do a swap out with a couple of bits


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 13, 2010)

Got some Tygon R3603 16/12,7mm tubing for latest project.

BTW, is it ok to have Nickel plated EK Supreme LT in same loop with regular copper acetal HD 5870 block? Water + glycol...


----------



## stock (Apr 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Got some Tygon R3603 16/12,7mm tubing for latest project.
> 
> BTW, is it ok to have Nickel plated EK Supreme LT in same loop with regular copper acetal HD 5870 block? Water + glycol...



Sure, the supreme is only nickel plated copper

I run the Heatkiller LT and I'm about to put an EK nickel + acetal block into my loop


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 13, 2010)

stock said:


> Sure, the supreme is only nickel plated copper
> 
> I run the Heatkiller LT and I'm about to put an EK nickel + acetal block into my loop



Excellent! Thx.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

YAY! Somethings coming in today compliments of a friend on here!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

if gigabyte only would choose other colors, dark blue would be nice


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if gigabyte only would choose other colors, dark blue would be nice



I must say I rather like their color scheme(s), I much prefer it to brown *cough* MSI & Asus *cough*.  I used to think that it was ugly, but after several GB boards it's really grown on me


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2010)

erocker...did you paint the fan that way, or buy it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

its not that i dont like gigabyte, i love the stability and quality, i just think the colors is too light


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its not that i dont like gigabyte, i love the stability and quality, i just think the colors is too light



Yeah, GB makes some of the best mobos for OCing, reliability, etc, but what I was saying in my previous post is that I really like the color scheme as well


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> erocker...did you paint the fan that way, or buy it?



Red Krylon spray paint.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good with the ATI vga...I thought it was paint only due to the gloss. Nice!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if gigabyte only would choose other colors, dark blue would be nice



Just be glad they've migrated away from the LEGO colors... lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2010)

too right, i had the original ud5 x58 board, that had orange and what not, and the old ones was like orange, red yellow and blueXD

here is the lappie i bought for the GF
















very nice netbook, 12 inch, atom with HT, 2gb mem, 320gb hd, and it even plays mw2 with everything at low


----------



## theJesus (Apr 14, 2010)

I need to tidy up my rig and get some new pics.


Thrackan said:


> Nice pics, especially for a first try
> 
> I dunno much about photography either, and I don't have a dslr, but I have some basic laws:
> - No flash unless it's dark like the night and you have to.
> ...


I follow these rules with my point and shoot and get some pretty good shots.  Here's a bunch more suggestions for great pics with household items.  I feel they're relevant for this thread since anybody can benefit from them while taking pics of their PCs.  I'm very amateur, so correct me if I say something wrong.

Lighting:
- Avoid direct light.  If you have to shine a lamp on something, then diffuse it with some wax paper or a thin piece of white cloth.
- Try "bouncing" light off of walls and such.  Any white or off-white surface should do.  Other colors work, but they will color the light.  Sometimes that is desirable.
- Use pieces of cardboard on the sides of the lights where you don't want it bleeding out (ie: keep it from hitting your lens).  Also try cereal boxes and such to create "spot" lights.
- There's all sorts of fun to be had with lighting using household items and some creativity so just experiment!

White Balance:
- Use manual white-balance, where you point the camera at something pure white and then tell it that's what white is.
- Do this every time you change lighting or location.  Try to put the white object as close to where your subject is/will be so it gets the same lighting for more accurate adjustment.  - For best results, object should have a flat surface without any color variation.
- Don't use a plain piece of paper, light bleeds through easily and it won't be a pure white.  - Thicker materials like cardboard  or matte board are better.  I like to use the top of a scanner bed that I glued on to a cardboard backing.  Also makes a great mouse-pad 

Backdrop:
- Easiest is just to drape a plain white sheet over something and then pull the bottom out so it makes a nice curve without any wrinkles (should look kinda like a vert-ramp for skating and such).  Leave enough slack at the end to flatten out so you can place your subject without pulling down on the sheet and ruining your nice curve.
- The other way is to make a box.  Get some big pieces of cardboard, matte board, poster-board, etc. any nice thick board all the same color (white is most versatile, but other colors can be fun, although with white it should be easy to change the color in software).
- All you need is three pieces; one for the bottom and then two sides.  This is generally easier to deal with than a sheet since they don't wrinkle, but the down-side is having to buy the boards instead of just using something you already have lying around.
- Don't bother with a backdrop when you're only taking macro shots close enough that it won't be seen anyways.

I'm forgetting a lot of stuff I'm sure, and I know that's all stuff dealing with the environment rather than the camera, but it's equally important and can make almost any camera produce nice results.

Most importantly, EXPERIMENT!!

And to stay on topic, here's the most recent pic of my board that I took when I started cleaning my case a few weeks ago.  It's crappy and the case was still dirty when I took it.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my new board in!






YAY!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2010)

That is one sexy pic, but those little specs in the center detract from the awesomeness.  Thankfully, they should be easy to clone over.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

theJesus said:


> That is one sexy pic, but those little specs in the center detract from the awesomeness.  Thankfully, they should be easy to clone over.



facepalm... didn't even see them til now...


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> facepalm... didn't even see them til now...


That's OK, I did a quick touch-up just for fun.  I'm not a pro, but I think I got the major ones out.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

@theJesus

PRAISE JESUS! thank you!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't thank me, thank the GIMP!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

darr, I have GIMP, i'm just a nOObie at post-processing...


----------



## Vincy Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

*Back to i7*






Just testing but the build is up and running without hiccups. Will try finalizing tmrw and attempt some decent cable management in the CM590. 
I was afraid after seeing many folks with memory issues on the ASrock X58 extreme but it runs like a champ. No overclocking yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

hey erocker, rigs looks nice man.  Loving the red theme


----------



## douglatins (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey erocker, rigs looks nice man.  Loving the red theme



Reddish


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Apr 15, 2010)

theJesus said:


> That's OK, I did a quick touch-up just for fun.  I'm not a pro, but I think I got the major ones out.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/P4141720.jpg





theJesus said:


> Don't thank me, thank the GIMP!



I dont see what you did there?  Enhanced?  Quality looks nearly the same to me.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 15, 2010)

@mlee49
He got rid of the white specs of dust. minute detail yes, but to the trained eye distracting lol


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, nice then. I need to take some black and white pics with a soft look, they are pretty.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2010)

I need to get a damn DSLR so I can have more flexibility.  It would be really nice if I could just swap the lens on my sd1000 and then use an external flash as well, but i can't think of a good reason why any ultra-compact would have those features.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 15, 2010)

lol, the camera I am using is nearly 13 years old...


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2010)

lol, I'd be willing to accept it as a donation when you upgrade xD


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Latest upgrades ATM:

Corsair H50 and a nice simple fan controller, I will be replacing the blue leds with orange ones soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

H50 adds a nice touch to that rig man


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> H50 adds a nice touch to that rig man



I know doesn't it?! I can actually see my motherboard now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

What fan controller is that? How do you like it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I know doesn't it?! I can actually see my motherboard now



Gotta love that about water.  I miss it man


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What fan controller is that? How do you like it?



http://www.arcticmod.com/computer-mod/noise-isolator-6x-fan-controller-525-bay-black.htm It works great!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link T77, I might have to get one of those. 

Got a new hard drive/headache today. Got it formatted and rocking Windows 7 64-bit now. Had some issues that were due to a faulty SATA cable. (There I was thinking it was driver issues!)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

finally sold the 690II


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2010)

Current:


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally sold the 690II  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100415/009.jpg



I want your cpu cooler


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally sold the 690II  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100415/009.jpg




Cheapest/Best Case Ever


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> finally sold the 690II  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100415/009.jpg



Thats what I'm talking bout!


----------



## Dazzeerr (Apr 15, 2010)

t77, really like the look of that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I want your cpu cooler



meh  the shipping would cost me more than its worthXD



lucasweir said:


> Cheapest/Best Case Ever



YES!!  and it always works, no limiting in amount of free space 



johnnyfiive said:


> Thats what I'm talking bout!


----------



## mmm995 (Apr 15, 2010)

asrock 890gx extreme 3 
x3 720 @ x4 
2x1gb dominator
gtx280  + 9500gs + 9500gs + hd4290(IGP)
4x dual desktops 1680x2100 res (6720x2100 max)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Current:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34945&stc=1&d=1271344954
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34946&stc=1&d=1271345357



Looks very good bro


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> asrock 890gx extreme 3
> x3 720 @ x4
> 2x1gb dominator
> gtx280  + 9500gs + 9500gs + hd4290(IGP)
> ...



All I can say is "Awesome"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

Yay for new stuff. 

Picked up a SATA 160GB WD hard drive. Cost me $20 with a SATA cable and a static bag. 






Also got a Seagate 160GB external hard drive today for FREE. w00t! 











Today is a pretty decent day. Might be getting more free stuff Monday, I'll make sure to post here.


----------



## Hockster (Apr 16, 2010)

I just replaced my Zalman CNPS10X HSF with a Corsair H50. Forgot to take pics before reassembling everything. :shadedshu Damn thing runs warmer than the Zalman did.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I just replaced my Zalman CNPS10X HSF with a Corsair H50. Forgot to take pics before reassembling everything. :shadedshu Damn thing runs warmer than the Zalman did.



Have you tried a push/pull with shroud fan setup?


----------



## Hockster (Apr 16, 2010)

Only a single fan for now, turns out I don't have screws long enough to add a second one. Stock fan is bloody loud, I'm not very impressed so far.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

So I got bored today and managed my cables. 

Messy side. (I'm going to tidy this up tomorrow.)





The nice side. 





More photos to come once I'm done with some shooting them.

Edit- Here's those other photos. 

















More can be seen here. As you can tell, no more IDE for me, SATA only.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I got bored today and managed my cables.
> 
> Messy side. (I'm going to tidy this up tomorrow.)
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a403332b.jpg
> ...



does having that fan on the back of the mobo help? i may consider something similar if it does


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I got bored today and managed my cables.
> 
> Messy side. (I'm going to tidy this up tomorrow.)
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a403332b.jpg
> ...



good work  looks soooooo much better bro


----------



## DaveK (Apr 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> So I got bored today and managed my cables.
> 
> Messy side. (I'm going to tidy this up tomorrow.)
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/a403332b.jpg
> ...



Sweet, good job on the cable management. Nice and clean


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> does having that fan on the back of the mobo help? i may consider something similar if it does



It drops about 3-5*C depending on what fan you use. With the evercool fan I used before it dropped my temps down 5*C or so.


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't we all remember what setup that is? lolz.


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2010)

Just messing around,


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

havent post here for a while..
this is my PC ATM




sorry for the shitty pics, using a phone camera..




you know what this is




how cramped things inside my case




not much cable management to do..
because of the small and crap case..





specs in the system specs..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

0.o

To say you need a bigger/better case is a HUGE understatement.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

the case looks big its because the mATX mobo
my case cant be closed because the Xigmatek...

so its looks like that...
and with no holes for management..
and i cant even plug the fan to the motherboard header before removing the motherboard.
its so cramped....
got that for 40 bucks + 420W psu..
lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Just messing around,
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2004.jpg



Looks great, that's how I planned on mounting my H50 if I ever moved my rig to that tech bench.  Looks great.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 18, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> the case looks big its because the mATX mobo
> my case cant be closed because the Xigmatek...
> 
> so its looks like that...
> ...



I didn't say the case was big, I said that you needed a bigger and better one... 

Heck, I got my CM 690 for $40.... New in box. 

The Raidmax case I had before this I got for $20 with a 420W PSU....

Basically, what I'm saying is, You need a new case!


----------



## Hockster (Apr 18, 2010)

Sort of random pic time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

du you crunch with some of those rigs?

but anyway, nice setup bro


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 18, 2010)

@ AhokZYashA dude i thought my old iCute case was cramped but you take it to a whole new level and rubber bands hold your fans on "dude really" thats worth a x2 rofl and an old slot1 cpu cooler... 

 I've got 2 or 3 of them sitting round thought i might mod them so it ends up with 2 or 3 fans in the same sized piece and use them to cool my RAM as the shroud fits perfectly over the outer edges of dimm 1 and dimm 4

hey DON check out the new 3dmark06 result i just posted i took the gpu upto 920 and cranked up the cpu to 3333

@ Hockster doesn't it just bug the bejeeba's out of you when computer desk makers just don't make enough room on the keyboard shelf for the mouse aswell it's like they just don't measure anything


----------



## Hockster (Apr 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> du you crunch with some of those rigs?
> 
> but anyway, nice setup bro



I used to, but the $100 a month addition to the power bill just got too expensive.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ AhokZYashA dude i thought my old iCute case was cramped but you take it to a whole new level and rubber bands hold your fans on "dude really" thats worth a x2 rofl and an old slot1 cpu cooler...
> 
> I've got 2 or 3 of them sitting round thought i might mod them so it ends up with 2 or 3 fans in the same sized piece and use them to cool my RAM as the shroud fits perfectly over the outer edges of dimm 1 and dimm 4



my chipset was too hot..
so i think its time to mod something, and i found a slot 1 pentium 3 cooler lying around.
and think why not..

so, it helps with my temps a bit.
and those fans was dead silent at 5V
but the slot 1 fan was loud.. @ 3800rpm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2010)

DFI board brought back to life! it is now my HTPC!
















MORE INFO HERE


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)

what happend to it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2010)

its all in his other thread...I assume the "more info here" link after the last pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/Doh.png



 it happens, just trying to keep that bit there and the pics rolling here


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

yea it was a long story that i wassnt going to junk another thread up telling so i posted a link to the thread i started about it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Tim you need some UV going in there


----------



## theJesus (Apr 19, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> havent post here for a while..
> you know what this is





Athlonite said:


> I've got 2 or 3 of them sitting round thought i might mod them so it ends up with 2 or 3 fans in the same sized piece and use them to cool my RAM as the shroud fits perfectly over the outer edges of dimm 1 and dimm 4


I actually did use one of those to cool my ram for a while but now I just have a 120 blowing across my mobo (plus the 250 on the side).  In fact, just the other day I was thinking about modding it the same way as you Athlonite


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> DFI board brought back to life! it is now my HTPC!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/100_1255.jpg
> 
> ...



tell me, is i missing something or are you fans backwards??


----------



## theJesus (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing but forgot to mention it.  Maybe he likes to turn his case upside-down?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's on its side.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 19, 2010)

Even still, that configuration looks inefficient and counter-intuitive.  If it were upside down, it would make slightly more sense.  Not trying to bash brandon, just really curious if there's a good reason for it that we might be missing.  If not, then I hope he will consider it constructive criticism.

Heh, reminds me when I first built my PC and had the cpu cooler backwards.  Never noticed 'til I went to a lan and everybody said "wtf?"

EDIT:  I took some new pics the other day, I'll see about getting some up here soon.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Even still, that configuration looks inefficient and counter-intuitive.  If it were upside down, it would make slightly more sense.  Not trying to bash brandon, just really curious if there's a good reason for it that we might be missing.  If not, then I hope he will consider it constructive criticism.
> 
> Heh, reminds me when I first built my PC and had the cpu cooler backwards.  Never noticed 'til I went to a lan and everybody said "wtf?"
> ,
> EDIT:  I took some new pics the other day, I'll see about getting some up here soon.



lol that is the worst, getting caught in public with screwups like that, kinda embarrassing as i've been there myself.  Went to my first lan with no mousepad(epic fail), then i had a fan backwards(front intake of course), and worst of all entered my case into the casemod contest and bragged about how epic my antec 900 was, and when the reviewers came to take a look at it, all i got was... WTF lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> lol that is the worst, getting caught in public with screwups like that, kinda embarrassing as i've been there myself.  Went to my first lan with no mousepad(epic fail), then i had a fan backwards(front intake of course), and worst of all entered my case into the casemod contest and bragged about how epic my antec 900 was, and when the reviewers came to take a look at it, all i got was... WTF lol.



I knew a guy that went to a LAN without a PC... Rest assured, yours is not the mother of all


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I knew a guy that went to a LAN without a PC... Rest assured, yours is not the mother of all



What, did he show up with a Mac or something?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What, did he show up with a Mac or something?



No, he really had to go home to get his PC.

Oh, and I went to Campzone (2 weeks outdoor LAN) without shoes once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> tell me, is i missing something or are you fans backwards??



The two top fans bring fresh air in and push it through the top of the heatsink and the fan on the back of the heatsink contiunues to push the air down to the video card and the fan i the back pulls air out and also the side panel fan pulls the air out so it comes in the top then goes out the back and side. i can take a screen shot of prime95 or linx at full load and show you the temps. they do not get above 50 deg and it idles at 29-30.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2010)

@brandonwh64  the way you've got those top fans is counter intuitive to what the hot air in your pc wants to do, which is go UP ^^^^^ as heat rises you'd find flippin them top 2 fans over to exhaust hot air and makein the side fan an intake to bring in cool air would keep things much cooler inside the box 

take my SS RV02 it's got 3x 180mm fans in the bottom blowing straight up and an 90 degree rotated mobo heat rises and SS made sure with the design of the case it has the easiest path to folow


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 19, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @brandonwh64  the way you've got those top fans is counter intuitive to what the hot air in your pc wants to do, which is go UP ^^^^^ as heat rises you'd find flippin them top 2 fans over to exhaust hot air and makein the side fan an intake to bring in cool air would keep things much cooler inside the box
> 
> take my SS RV02 it's got 3x 180mm fans in the bottom blowing straight up and an 90 degree rotated mobo heat rises and SS made sure with the design of the case it has the easiest path to folow



air 'wants' to go up... but thats only in a static room with no airflow (think cigarette smoke)... as soon as you have as much airflow as him, it really doesnt matter anymore


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2010)

Umm I would like to agree with you but from personal experience I found it to be the opposite you just end up having hot air inside the PC case for longer and from the looks of that piddly little HSF on the GPU it looks like it could do with all the cold air it can get


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

i will probly try to flip them around when my heatsinks for nb/sb get here and see if i get better or same temps


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 19, 2010)

Been doing some tweaking here
965 @ 3.8 stock volts




965 @ 4.080 1.45V




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1141923


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice clocks sniper! wished i had some moneyz to buy that 940 off of ya!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> No, he really had to go home to get his PC.
> 
> Oh, and I went to Campzone (2 weeks outdoor LAN) without shoes once.



1. 2 weeks lan must kill you totally
2. outdoor? how is that managed? what if it rains out of buckets, and a swoosh of wetness hits 30 rigs at once?

im interested in details!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

my i7 is down till i can get the barbs for the water cooling... I don't know why but i decided to take the loop out of the i7 and set it up on the AMD(X2 4200+). With just 1 fan under 100% load high temp is 33c  and that is WITHOUT TIM on the CPU


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 20, 2010)

Courtesy of T77.







Also, to show you how it was mounted... it was very difficult because of how DFI setup the cooling system.   I had to improvise a great amount.

YES, they are bright... sorry.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

and that is?


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and that is?



the new NB cooler.  Should enable me to push my NB a bit farther.. the prev heatsink was always being saturated with heat because it was cooling both the VRMs and NB.  This will help the NB keep its own heat on its own side.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

sweet, so the wire is for what? temps?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet, so the wire is for what? temps?



its a fan in there... it should be a thermaltake.. this one here:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

no TIM Tim?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



I just saw that post again and LOL'ed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no TIM Tim?



whats the problem?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> whats the problem?



You didn't get it?  You said you had no TIM on the Athlon, and your name is Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You didn't get it?  You said you had no TIM on the Athlon, and your name is Tim



i am so stupid.. I get it now


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Quick, pos, take the picture again with your hand on the CPU block..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Quick, pos, take the picture again with your hand on the CPU block..



my usb port isn't working on this rigwtf: i took it tho


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my usb port isn't working on this rigwtf: i took it tho



none of the ports at all?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> none of the ports at all?



only 2 of them. one for mouse the other for my Internet (wirless USB)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> only 2 of them. one for mouse the other for my Internet (wirless USB)



have you considered using a small usb hub, to conquer that problem? then you should have plenty of ports!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 20, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> have you considered using a small usb hub, to conquer that problem? then you should have plenty of ports!



if i had some around i would but i am only using this rig till i get the i7 running


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am so stupid.. I get it now



It's ok Tim, we still love you with or without TIM


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's ok Tim, we still love you with or without TIM



No, CP.... He says he has a picture of "TIM" on the CPU.. Just glad it's not a picture of Tims... Special... 


I'll have pictures Wednesday night of something special


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

as long as you and i had fun then its okaý 



Cold Storm said:


> No, CP.... He says he has a picture of "TIM" on the CPU.. Just glad it's not a picture of Tims... Special...
> 
> 
> I'll have pictures Wednesday night of something special





and what that might be?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and what that might be?




Pictures will be in two days.. Hoping it will be at my house once I get off work. Be fun to play with.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

youre a mean mean man


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.. I like to use a little button on TPU...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2010)

ok im tired and dont get the hint guess ill wait and see


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2010)

Someone will come along and give you the answer.. well one knows that it will be here.. lol.. Lets see if it eats the soul of ya FIH.. lol.. nah, you'll get the answer soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe he's hinting on the "Search" button :laugh;


----------



## Hockster (Apr 20, 2010)

In case anyone else didn't get it.....


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2010)

ROFL there's a dummies book for everything nowadays


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The two top fans bring fresh air in and push it through the top of the heatsink and the fan on the back of the heatsink contiunues to push the air down to the video card and the fan i the back pulls air out and also the side panel fan pulls the air out so it comes in the top then goes out the back and side. i can take a screen shot of prime95 or linx at full load and show you the temps. they do not get above 50 deg and it idles at 29-30.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100418/100_1257.jpg



hmmmm that board looks oddly familiar haha nice setup! it looks good, just flip your fan config and it's golden.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2010)

8400GS (sold my GTX 275). Should receive a EVGA GTX 470 tomorrow!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> hmmmm that board looks oddly familiar haha nice setup! it looks good, just flip your fan config and it's golden.



it is a hot looking board when you get it under those blue cathodes and that nice cooler i got from CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100420/IMG_0002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100420/IMG_0006.jpg
> 8400GS (sold my GTX 275). Should receive a EVGA GTX 470 tomorrow!!!







brandonwh64 said:


> it is a hot looking board when you get it under those blue cathodes and that nice cooler i got from CP!



You know I saw the pic and didn't realize I used to own that cooler


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Apr 20, 2010)

The 8400GS Is a crap, i've got one =D


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> The 8400GS Is a crap, i've got one =D



its only to show 1080P video. i dont play games on it at all. i like it cause if my main rig goes down then i would have this as a backup!


----------



## Zen_ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got done slapping my old PSU back in...second Corsair 550VX in a row failed after a few months. So glad I get to pay another $12 to RMA it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

Two Corsairs failing in a row?  That's pretty odd bro, good luck with your RMA.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet looking setup zen! please goto UserCP and fill in your system specs


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 21, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1701/computerrz.jpg
> 
> Just got done slapping my old PSU back in...second Corsair 550VX in a row failed after a few months. So glad I get to pay another $12 to RMA it.



Nice setup you have there Zen! I agree with CP, I have never heard of 2 Corsair psu's failing in a row But I guess it's possible. 



> please goto UserCP and fill in your system specs



brandon is right, we highly recommend you fill out your system specs to give us a better chance of answering your future questions. Also Welcome to TPU Zen


----------



## HillBeast (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my computer.

Specs:

Intel Core i7 930 @ 3.3GHz with HT on
4GB OCZ Extreme DDR3-1500 @ 7-7-7-18 timings (still tuning it)
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
Intel X58 Chipset
Sapphire Radeon 5870 Vapor-X Rev.2 (the better one with custom PCB)
Gigabyte Odin Pro 800W
2x WD Green 1TB in RAID
Windows 7 Professional
Onboard Realtek 889 HD Audio
Corsair H50 HB.o Custom
Lian Li PC-A17 HB.o Custom
Koolance CHC-122 Northbridge Block
Koolance Reservoir

It may not have the most expensive components in it, but it sure as hell gives my mates i7 920 with an EVGA Classified a run for it's money.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one nice rig bro 

but why are you running dual channel mem on a board that can take triple?


----------



## HillBeast (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is one nice rig bro
> 
> but why are you running dual channel mem on a board that can take triple?



Cheers man.

I upgraded from my old Core 2 and couldn't see the boost in performance over dual channel tbhat triple provides. I looked at several articles (can't remember whbere though) but the boost was pretty minimal.

Oh should also mention I had this thing at 3.8GHz at 1.2V 100% stable. Only reason I'm not at 3.8 anymore is I just don't need to. My attitude now is that if a game doesn't work on my computer @ 3.3GHz, the engine is just crap.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

oh, i just thought that you bought the mem with the other parts

then its okay, (not that it wasnt),as long as its low voltage mem

oc'ing is mainly for wankermarks etc, you cant feel the difference in daily use between 3.0-4.0ghz imo


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 21, 2010)

hey (fih) its wednesday. 

pictures in a bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2010)

woot


----------



## HillBeast (Apr 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh, i just thought that you bought the mem with the other parts
> 
> then its okay, (not that it wasnt),as long as its low voltage mem
> 
> oc'ing is mainly for wankermarks etc, you cant feel the difference in daily use between 3.0-4.0ghz imo



Yeah the memory was in my original rig and I got most of the stuff all together. The only stuff from my old rig is the RAM, HDDs and case. Everything else is new.

I also agree with your opinion. OCing is pretty pointless. I only OCed mine to just get a little more from it.

Oh it is low voltage RAM (well capable of it anyway). It is supposed to be at 1600 @ 1.9V but when I had it in my Core 2, I managed to tune it enough to run it at 1600 @ 1.65V so it's definately good RAM to run that much under rated voltage.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

Just for you (FIH)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

smexy

go fire it up, want some pics of the light thingie


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> smexy
> 
> go fire it up, want some pics of the light thingie



What, this?





or this?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

that is just awesomness

could be nice if you could use it with a phone or similar


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 22, 2010)

My V3 crunching ATM.....with no motherboard I thought it was dead and sold it, now I need a another board. I sad


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 22, 2010)

mine atm










last night before i set up the steering wheel, how it typically is most of the time


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 22, 2010)

@T77 Well remember, I will have a full X2 3800+ rig up soon.   It supports Crossfire.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 22, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> mine atm
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/2306/005pc.jpg
> 
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5468/008ld.jpg
> ...



Do you use that desk to get to work too


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1701/computerrz.jpg
> 
> Just got done slapping my old PSU back in...second Corsair 550VX in a row failed after a few months. So glad I get to pay another $12 to RMA it.



odd... SeaSonic will reimburse shipping if the unit is indeed bad. (Least they have for me)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Just for you (FIH)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/_4212340.jpg
> 
> ...



DO WANT!!! Details please!!! Price? Bluetooth? Range? Does it work well?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> DO WANT!!! Details please!!! Price? Bluetooth? Range? Does it work well?



It will all be told soon.


----------



## Zen_ (Apr 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice setup you have there Zen! I agree with CP, I have never heard of 2 Corsair psu's failing in a row



Yeah just bad luck unfortunately. Thankfully I have this extra Rosewill unit that's actually pretty decent considering I got it for $20 with a newegg combo deal.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 22, 2010)

@ zen thats just gotta be plain real bad luck as usually corsair make good PSU's


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> My V3 crunching ATM.....with no motherboard I thought it was dead and sold it, now I need a another board. I sad
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9701.jpg



That's one clean rig err... wait.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> My V3 crunching ATM.....with no motherboard I thought it was dead and sold it, now I need a another board. I sad



I got the heatsinks yesterday and i will be installing them today if i have two that fit. i cant wait! thanks T77!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 22, 2010)

@ cold storm thats one hot little remote/keyboard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok guys! got the new heatsinks and the NB cooler i had to modify cause it was hitting three caps that were above the NB chip. I cut the HS and got it mounted good in there and added a small 40mm fan. the SB heatsink was a perfect fit and no mod needed! its ready to rock! ALSO flipped my fans around to see if i get better airflow


















This was the PC idling in the bios for about 15-20 minutes so its running pretty cool


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2010)

just something thrown together to get my rig crunching again


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

Whats with the ties around the tubes?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 22, 2010)

anti-kink measures


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

to prevent kinking/bending tubes


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm, so that helps as well, I thought those spring things merely made sure your corner wasn't too tight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Damn Tim, I know it's just to get it going but ummm you could have at least mounted the rad


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

one more in CF please!


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> one more in CF please!



Its ordered, but not due for delivery before the 11th of May


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

woot

do you have too much money or what haha


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woot
> 
> do you have too much money or what haha



Nope, sold my old cards with profit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

no shit, must have given you a good bunch of cash


----------



## Crazykenny (Apr 22, 2010)

They sold for €400, sold my old PSU for €120 along with it. So, the second card basicly only costed my €120


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok guys! got the new heatsinks and the NB cooler i had to modify cause it was hitting three caps that were above the NB chip. I cut the HS and got it mounted good in there and added a small 40mm fan. the SB heatsink was a perfect fit and no mod needed! its ready to rock! ALSO flipped my fans around to see if i get better airflow
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/new.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100422/new (2).jpg
> ...



Those temps are awesome! I am glad you got some heatsinks for it and I like your little NB mod The DFI board does look really good with the blue leds.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Those temps are awesome! I am glad you got some heatsinks for it and I like your little NB mod The DFI board does look really good with the blue leds.



YEs it sure does! im still holding out tho until i offically get the 6 core bios for this board and if it doesnt come i might just sell it along with my MSI G33M and E2200 to get a board that supports 6 core with DDr2 RAM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn Tim, I know it's just to get it going but ummm you could have at least mounted the rad



i could have but its just more work in a few days when i have to take it apart when i get the barbs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i could have but its just more work in a few days when i have to take it apart when i get the barbs



gotcha.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

Was cleaning out my filters today and noticed this.... 











It's the fan that came with my case, so it's not that big of a deal. Guess I need to add a fan or two to my next newegg order.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

just disable the other Led adjacent from that one.  Dual-leds would probably look pretty cool


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Was cleaning out my filters today and noticed this....
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/64b2d012.jpg
> 
> ...



you could just replace the LED, with a soldering iron, and only a little amount of time used (if it isnt molded into the frame)
you could even change the color this way!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

Eh, I wanted to replace the front two fans with ones that had higher CFM anyways, plus the one above it has a LED that's more Blue-purple for some reason. It came with my new case side and I didn't notice until recently.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

I've heard good things about CoolerMaster R4's, and I was impressed with the Apevia LED fans I had in the last build


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 23, 2010)

I have two of the R4's already. I like them a lot, and intend to replace my two front fans with them.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 23, 2010)

Mini-LAN in the garage 






Nah, just setting up to try to sell these two at the garage sale in the morning. I'm actually posting from the little Acer right now. It's going to suck to see it go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ Nice


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2010)

Do they come with pre-installed dust bunnies or have they been uninstalled


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Do they come with pre-installed dust bunnies or have they been uninstalled



Nope, completely clean. I don't let any of my rigs get like that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

still needs work but here it stands till summer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

a custom 120/140.3   Nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> a custom 120/140.3   Nice



keeps temps nice,but trade off is it doesn't look the best


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> keeps temps nice,but trade off is it doesn't look the best



Eh, looks are secondary IMO, but I actually like how your setup looks


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> keeps temps nice,but trade off is it doesn't look the best



Looks? who needs them? theyre just for E-Peen!

We are crunchers, we dont need to make our machines look good, as long as they give OUTPUT!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> keeps temps nice,but trade off is it doesn't look the best



but the temps are nice


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've heard good things about CoolerMaster R4's, and I was impressed with the Apevia LED fans I had in the last build



i got a set of 6 r4's in green to use on my rad, and man do i love them dearly, they are epic, and really quiet for six of em going full bore


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 24, 2010)

+1 on the R4's being kickass fans


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 24, 2010)

i have the R4, it's pushing a hell lot of air..
silent too..
but if you turn all the way up, it will get audible..
not too noisy but audible..

i like the fins tho..


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Looks? who needs them? theyre just for E-Peen!
> 
> We are crunchers, we dont need to make our machines look good, as long as they give OUTPUT!


I have my HSF covered in tape, it looks really bad but it helps drop the temps a bit (forces air through fins instead of letting it escape)


exodusprime1337 said:


> i got a set of 6 r4's in green to use on my rad, and man do i love them dearly, they are epic, and really quiet for six of em going full bore



Well, I think I'll be ordering some R4s along with my H50, I was planning on a single Scythe Gentle Typhoon, but meh, maybe not  <--love this smiley


----------



## FilipM (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2010)

What no seat belt?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

my little work place,


----------



## HillBeast (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my little work place,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/001.jpg



I sure hope the camera was so fast it made that GPU fan look like it's not spinning, or else you have trouble there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

nah, my temps are onle 105c

dead silent


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 25, 2010)

What cpu cooler do you have strapped to that thing?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

this beast http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 25, 2010)

That's what I figured, or the Cogage one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

Cogage?


----------



## FilipM (Apr 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> What no seat belt?





Are you gonna put me in jail for reckless driving and no seatbelt?


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

well you got to have the seatbelt for it to feel even more real lol


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

FilipM said:


> Are you gonna put me in jail for reckless driving and no seatbelt?


I'd pull you over for driving a PC on the highway 
Then I'd ask if I could take it for a spin


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

*Old -> New*

First a shot of the rig before i upgraded...











2x 3dfx voodooII (they still work)
9600GT 512MB MSI
Pent. D OC to 3.5ghz
SB Audigy2
AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA
2x 1GB XMS2 675mhz @ 667.
500GB Hitachi SATA 300

And the new... 
















Specs at left


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

That's the same cooler that came with my 9600GT   I never even gave it a chance though since I had a VF1000 from my 8800GT that died (and PNY wouldn't replace, made a thread 'bout that years ago).

I've been trying to decide whether I want a new ~$100 graphics card or a new case.  I hate my case so much right now and would really love to just get a new plain one (no lights, no window, just all black and straight angles) and mod it.  I already know pretty much exactly what I would do with it too.  I think if I can find the right case for cheap enough, I'll do it since I have everything else to mod it with already.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

what size case are you lookin for?

oh and the cooler works great! has kept my card fairly cool even while it was folding in the middle of summer and we have no A/C in the house.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Cogage?



the cogage arrow, one of the best performing coolers in the world... I believe it even bet the megahalems by a small margin!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually, I think I did use the cooler for a bit when it was still supposed to be for a different PC, and I didn't have a problem with it.  But, y'know, why wouldn't I use a VF100 if I had it already? lol

Regarding the case, it needs to be pretty wide to accommodate the CoolIT Eliminator without being right against the side-panel like it is now.  Also, the PSU is longer than standard, and the cables are ridiculously long (and many) so I need a lot of room to facilitate good cable management (and not have to redo everything whenever I add or change something).  Only other consideration I can think of is that I currently have 4 HDDs and will probably get more in the future.

So, basically, definitely a full-tower.  I'd really like a Lian Li, but they're expensive.

EDIT:  Other problem is that I really don't want another steel case, cuz 40 pounds + parts is a bitch for LANs


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

might be hard to find a case like that that's cheap... the cheapest i saw that was aluminum and full-atx was 75 AFTER rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811124121


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

I know T_T
$75 would be good, but the problem is that, for some reason, the only plain cases are way more expensive.  Go figure 

Guess I'll just have to try and sell some stuff.  Too bad my old monitor weighs 80 pounds and would cost more to ship than I'd be charging for it


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 25, 2010)

Dirty camera lens looks like I applied some filter


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry used the crappy cam. WC is down until I get better barbs for the WB compression fittings dont work with my tubing. System specs not important it changes almost every week.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2010)

heres a small update to mine,just finished up building the tek station


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

My set up at the moment.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like your test-bench Athlon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2010)

All running, also not using the review camera.










Sitting down at desk shot


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 25, 2010)

Mmmm Triscuits....


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Mmmm Triscuits....



their wicked good. original is the only way to go though. I like some of the other flavors...but i cant eat them that long a few and im good. original though..ill eat the whole box...btw your setup is mad clean. Sorry didnt comment earlier. Had to finish this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 25, 2010)

candles


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2010)

huh? imma noob, explain

EDIT: i do know what a candle is, but that thing? how is that related


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2010)

its a candle in a jar,like a yankee candle


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 25, 2010)

looks like a glass full of human flesh


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 25, 2010)

you have a twisted mind sir


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you have a twisted mind sir



just a colorful fantasy... but who knows? solaris could be the new ted bundy, without somebody noticing it!

(no offense solaris,just a joke )


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> just a colorful fantasy... but who knows? solaris could be the new ted bundy, without somebody noticing it!
> 
> (no offense solaris,just a joke )



i havent denied anything...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

interresting


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i havent denied anything...



*cough* does human flesh really tastes like sweet pork?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

more like chicken


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

theJesus said:


> That's the same cooler that came with my 9600GT   I never even gave it a chance though since I had a VF1000 from my 8800GT that died (and PNY wouldn't replace, made a thread 'bout that years ago).
> 
> I've been trying to decide whether I want a new ~$100 graphics card or a new case.  I hate my case so much right now and would really love to just get a new plain one (*no lights, no window, just all black and straight angles)* and mod it.  I already know pretty much exactly what I would do with it too.  I think if I can find the right case for cheap enough, I'll do it since I have everything else to mod it with already.



Antec 300


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> more like chicken



no, really, from what i have heard, human flesh should taste very sweet, and a little bit like porc.... snakes taste like chicken!


----------



## Onderon (Apr 26, 2010)

hello guys some time without posting hehehe been realy busy with work and college but i've got some new gear well just case and monitor, havent finished the work on the case cable managen isnt done but just a clue 




and





yay better pics also jejeje no camera but got an n900 way better pics than my last phone gonna work on the cable management and post pics
just wish i had some pins or dremel so i could make a side windows T.T


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

Onderon said:


> hello guys some time without posting hehehe been realy busy with work and college but i've got some new gear well just case and monitor, havent finished the work on the case cable managen isnt done but just a clue
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/20100425_005.jpg
> and
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100425/20100425_008.jpg
> ...



MOAR


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 26, 2010)

^ I 2nd that!

i'm surprised FIH didn't mention that his avatar was on Solaris17's Samsung monitor in one of the pics....

great systems btw =)

Black Panther, I've been thinking about getting a case with a turbine fan in the front (b/c it looks cool lol), how does it perform and how loud/quite is it?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> ^ I 2nd that!
> 
> i'm surprised FIH didn't mention that his avatar was on Solaris17's Samsung monitor in one of the pics....
> 
> ...



don's face looks incredable on a 50" plasma. its almost like hes in the room.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

i AM in your room, look under the bed


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 26, 2010)

And I'm in the ceiling


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 26, 2010)

im IN you! to be exact, in your mind *cough*


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 26, 2010)

Real men need real power. Real men use a Thunderbird.






Oh Lord, check those clocks on the Savage. 170GHz FTW


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Real men need real power. Real men use a Thunderbird.
> 
> http://img168.yfrog.com/img168/4967/raaahithurts.jpg
> 
> Oh Lord, check those clocks on the Savage. 170GHz FTW




Nice GPU clocks.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough* does human flesh really tastes like sweet pork?



it's supposed to taste like Salty pork


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2010)

What does DaMulta's PC look like these days?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

crappy day for me, i am forced to sell my ssd and the 5850 to get money 

but imma get a used gtx-260 for 100$ or similar instead, i dont really need all that power anyway


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 26, 2010)

Taxes?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

nah, Dentist


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah, Dentist



I was about to start another debate about insurances, but I won't


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

damn Don, sucks man but if its to pay for Dentist then do it bro.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 26, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I was about to start another debate about insurances, but I won't



lol.

Its def. tough times... Plus everything in the GFX department is overpriced due to a lack of competition and a manufacturing process that gets lower percentages than a stoned highschooler taking a calculus exam.

Figure once the 6xxx and fermi refreshes hit the market there will be some good deals again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah i know, but i should be good again in a month or 2, 

+ a 260 isnt bad, i mainly play l4d1+2 and mw1+2 so i dont really need all that power, its more a e-peen thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

You kidding? A 260 is a kick ass card bro


----------



## HammerON (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> crappy day for me, i am forced to sell my ssd and the 5850 to get money
> 
> but imma get a used gtx-260 for 100$ or similar instead, i dont really need all that power anyway



Man that sucks! Oh well that is the way it goes


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 26, 2010)

260 is a great card fo sho... sometimes I install new drivers and SLI turns off and I dont notice it in any games for like a week.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 26, 2010)

Parent's/secondary setup in my room. Replaced the desktop that used to be there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Real men need real power. Real men use a Thunderbird.
> 
> http://img168.yfrog.com/img168/4967/raaahithurts.jpg
> 
> Oh Lord, check those clocks on the Savage. 170GHz FTW



but can it play Crisis?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but can it play Crisis?



I doubt it could handle installing Crysis


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You kidding? A 260 is a kick ass card bro



it sure is, but my 5850 is better though

but ill make do with it, got a msi twinfrozer,they oc mad
+ i get 200$ with it



HammerON said:


> Man that sucks! Oh well that is the way it goes



i hear ya, but ill get back up, with a new card or 2, as long as i am able to play alittle with the other card im happy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it sure is, but my 5850 is better though
> 
> but ill make do with it, got a msi twinfrozer,they oc mad
> + i get 200$ with it
> ...



I'm sure you will like the GTX260+ I know i liked mine but it hated to be overclocked very much :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it sure is, but my 5850 is better though
> 
> but ill make do with it, got a msi twinfrozer,they oc mad
> + i get 200$ with it
> ...



and the 260 is better than a X300 like the one in my i7 cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> and the 260 is better than a X300 like the one in my i7 cruncher



I'm probably getting a GTX260 c192 1792mb this weekend, the best part is it would be a free upgrade from the 8800GTS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm probably getting a GTX260 c192 1792mb this weekend, the best part is it would be a free upgrade from the 8800GTS



That sounds like a heck of a upgrade to me


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That sounds like a heck of a upgrade to me



Pretty much 
My grandfather ordered a Dell desktop with a GTX260 just so he could run the native resolution of his 22" LCD   He was coming from a P4HT with Intel Extremely Bad Graphics, so he didn't quite know what he had ordered.  So he told me that if I provided an nVidia card that would work with his LCD and not lag, I could have the GTX260! 
Needless to day, I'm taking him up on the offer.  According to Buck Nasty, it should be good fo ~2x the PPD in F@H as well


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just got my 6GB tri channel kit of Patriot Vipers in the mail.

No camera around for pics.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

here is my mess


----------



## TONYSALEM (Apr 27, 2010)

Lot of work to do still but it's coming along nice!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty much
> My grandfather ordered a Dell desktop with a GTX260 just so he could run the native resolution of his 22" LCD   He was coming from a P4HT with Intel Extremely Bad Graphics, so he didn't quite know what he had ordered.  So he told me that if I provided an nVidia card that would work with his LCD and not lag, I could have the GTX260!
> Needless to day, I'm taking him up on the offer.  According to Buck Nasty, it should be good fo ~2x the PPD in F@H as well



Yeah, those cards put out some serious PPD in F@H


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my mess
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100426/S5031137.jpg



just spotted coke in the pic your my new hero.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Apr 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, those cards put out some serious PPD in F@H



Wait, you had/have a GTX260?


----------



## TONYSALEM (Apr 27, 2010)

@ EROCKER.. looks good... you do the cable sleeving on 24 pin yourself? How hard if so... I have always wanted a case where everything is upside down.. so you get to see the top (pretty) side of the vid cards...


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2010)

TONYSALEM said:


> @ EROCKER.. looks good... you do the cable sleeving on 24 pin yourself? How hard if so... I have always wanted a case where everything is upside down.. so you get to see the top (pretty) side of the vid cards...



Nah, it's a NZXT 24 pin adapter. Ten bucks at newegg.


----------



## TONYSALEM (Apr 27, 2010)

lol.. kinda thought that as the rest wasn't done.. but didn't wanna offend ya.. I have thought about buying a set of those they also have some others that are sleeved like that.. Or might become brave and try the real deal out..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure you will like the GTX260+ I know i liked mine but it hated to be overclocked very much :shadedshu




i think i will, or i hope so, this one is also overclocked from factory so i think its one of the better chips, butt ill have to wait and see



Chicken Patty said:


> and the 260 is better than a X300 like the one in my i7 cruncher


 
lol no shit,


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty much
> My grandfather ordered a Dell desktop with a GTX260 just so he could run the native resolution of his 22" LCD   He was coming from a P4HT with Intel Extremely Bad Graphics, so he didn't quite know what he had ordered.  So he told me that if I provided an nVidia card that would work with his LCD and not lag, I could have the GTX260!
> Needless to day, I'm taking him up on the offer.  According to Buck Nasty, it should be good fo ~2x the PPD in F@H as well


 Does he play games?  Is the offer still going?  I've got a silent Asus 8400gs that hasn't even been used yet, still got the box and everything I think.  If he won't do it for a stranger, then I'll just send it to you and you can tell him you just found it in your cloest 


TONYSALEM said:


> Lot of work to do still but it's coming along nice!!


That purple 'n' black is lookin' nice


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2010)

@ tonysalem i think you'd like the silverstone raven rv02b-W then , not quite the BTX style of erockers case but leaves the cards in a good place to veiw em as the hang down from the top

like this


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ tonysalem i think you'd like the silverstone raven rv02b-W then , not quite the BTX style of erockers case but leaves the cards in a good place to veiw em as the hang down from the top
> 
> like this
> 
> View attachment 35225


Hell, I just want a PCI-e extension cable so I can mount a card to my side window


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2010)

well yeah there's that way too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, you had/have a GTX260?



No never, I just know they are capable of good #'s according to what I've heard.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah even the 250 put out good PPD compaired the it's ATI equivalent as the GPU2 core of F@H has been much better optimized for nVidiot cards than ATI's ... But GPU3 is a comming which should even things up a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yeah even the 250 put out good PPD compaired the it's ATI equivalent as the GPU2 core of F@H has been much better optimized for nVidiot cards than ATI's ... But GPU3 is a comming which should even things up a bit



Yeah I've heard ATI and folding don't get along to well.  Anybody else wanna chime in on the 260's folding capabilities?  I don't fold so I can't speak from experience as some of you folks may.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 27, 2010)

1090T and Crosshair IV with 4GBs Adata 2000x DDR3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 27, 2010)

Wowza!

Also, Dr. Strangelove happens to be one of my favorite movies


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 27, 2010)

Numbers anyone? What benchmarks do you want to see?

Yeah that movie is a classic.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

i already know what it can do, a local site did a review on the chip 

but try and run the usual testings on it


----------



## theJesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> 1090T and Crosshair IV with 4GBs Adata 2000x DDR3
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35227&stc=1&d=1009871894
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35230&stc=1&d=1009871894


 Adata 


Whilhelm said:


> Numbers anyone? What benchmarks do you want to see?
> 
> Yeah that movie is a classic.


How well can it run solitaire and minesweeper?  What about pinball?  Do you think it's good for farmville?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> 1090T and Crosshair IV with 4GBs Adata 2000x DDR3



OMG YES!!!

i want a 1090T! im still waiting for DFI to release the bios before i start getting the CPU!


----------



## kadrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello, new user here... Anyways, got 100 euros to spend for a case now... Got my eyes on CM 690 II advanced and NZXT Tempest EVO. There is a NZXT in the shop so don't have to wait or anything, but couldn't really find any feedback about the case itself. Can anyone here give any feedback about the build quality and the case overall? Up for recommendations btw.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 27, 2010)

his kadrix! welcome to TPU! i would go for the NZXT cause it does have some nice features. ALSO please goto UserCP and fill out your system specs. THANKS!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Madrid, welcome aboard 

you can't go wrong with either case dude, they are both great.


----------



## kadrix (Apr 27, 2010)

Right filled that baby out  Well i guess i will just go for the NZXT, they don't have in stock the 690 II Advanced and i am too tired of my random case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

Go for the NZXT then, keep us posted


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> 1090T and Crosshair IV with 4GBs Adata 2000x DDR3
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35227&stc=1&d=1009871894
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35230&stc=1&d=1009871894



Beautiful Whil!!!!


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, nice FT02 Athlonite.

Whilhelm => Pretty awesome.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

Just for giggles, still trying my luck at Vantage with it. sorry the sun bounced off the cooler


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 27, 2010)

wow  the 470s is a "small" card

and i LOVE that sleeving, it matches the mb perfectly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel bad for your PSU


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wow  the 470s is a "small" card
> 
> and i LOVE that sleeving, it matches the mb perfectly



Thank Crys1s Gamer for that



p_o_s_pc said:


> I feel bad for your PSU



I wouldnt, it handled 4 runs of vantage without a hiccup Then I pulled the 275 because it's failsauce in this setup


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Just for giggles, still trying my luck at Vantage with it. sorry the sun bounced off the cooler
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100427/DSC02645.jpg



There it is! Try overclocking the snot out of the 285 since it will only run 50% for the Physx part of Vantage.




(FIH) The Don said:


> wow  the 470s is a "small" card
> 
> and i LOVE that sleeving, it matches the mb perfectly



Actually I never liked Gigabyte's light blue color scheme.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

meh I am too busy, its the end of the month rush for me...lol

Took out the 275 for now, when or if I get wet I may tinker some more.

I did edit in my score in the vantage thread, last post, you will see why I pulled it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2010)

peet

that 24 pin is pure sex bro


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2010)

you guys should PM Crys1s Gamer. Cost me about double what the black ones do retail, but I really like the way it came out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you guys should PM Crys1s Gamer. Cost me about double what the black ones do retail, but I really like the way it came out.



I have already got a quote from him, I just haven't been able to save up the cash, the car has been driving me insane but I need to catch up with it.  After many video cards/i7's/ water loops and cases my car is now falling apart


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2010)

Its Florida, buy a boat as if they are any cheaper.

Sorry to hear you have a functionaly challenged vehicle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Its Florida, buy a boat as if they are any cheaper.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have a functionaly challenged vehicle



It was an exaggeration


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2010)

ChickenPatty, how the hell is your PC ATM?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> Wow, nice FT02 Athlonite.



thanks  but it's an RV02


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 28, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> 1090T and Crosshair IV with 4GBs Adata 2000x DDR3



WOW  dude thats hot tell me though did the case come white on the inside or did you paint it


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Apr 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> thanks  but it's an RV02



FAIL. 

sneekypeet => Bloody Hell, what a nice PC.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> WOW  dude thats hot tell me though did the case come white on the inside or did you paint it



I got it powdercoated 




Thanks


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2010)

shoot it looks real good all lit up.. I gotta get some ccfl wire or some LEDs for mine it looks like a cave in the middle of the nite ( all dark and horrible )


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 29, 2010)

ALI3NTIG3R said:


> FAIL.
> 
> sneekypeet => Bloody Hell, what a nice PC.



MEH thats ok we'll let ya off this time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

so before i ship out the 5850 i might as well try it with the 260 for pissixXD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 29, 2010)

no more 5850 don?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

nope, need money, so i got the 260 + 200$, and besides, i dont play other games than l4d1+2 and mw1+2 so i dont really need that much power, it was fun to try it, 

but i might get a 470 in the summer, but ill wait and see how my economy will be


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2010)

pff, everybody knows that high-end graphics cards aren't for gaming, they're for e-peen and benching


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

i know

i might go with 2x260s, they are cheap used, and never had 2 of them before, that should be fun


----------



## theJesus (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought about buying a 260, but then I realized that I haven't played a single game released in the past few years.  It's mostly just emulators, source-engine games, and casual games.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 29, 2010)

then you dont need it i guess

but i like to bench every once in a while, and 2x260's are nice for that afaik, not too expensive but they put out some decent numbers


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

My water loop. It fits in me hand. 






Just cleaned it, flushed it and all that. Re-soldered the the wires on the MCP355 and added a larger ground wire. It needed a little "refurbing", the power lead was being held on by one strand of wire! Anyways, I'm about to steam clean my Lian Li V1000 to get ready for the new mobo and stuff. Need to touch up the paint on the rad too..

Lol, need a new o-ring on the block fittings. I just got a stream of water up my nose!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2010)

nice loop erocker! yeah, you do need to touch up the rad. get some nail polish from a lady friend and go at it! 

Can't wait to see what you got going on.


----------



## IINexusII (Apr 29, 2010)

damn thats one THICK rad lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's an older pic with different fans, but that's how it's setup.http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1565553&postcount=3793 It jams in there nicely and the radiator mounts to the case with the front fan mount on the case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here's an older pic with different fans, but that's how it's setup.http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1565553&postcount=3793 It jams in there nicely and the radiator mounts to the case with the front fan mount on the case.





Hey, it's a real easy way to clean it every few months.. Man, might have to get a case like that just for that factor!

Nice one Erocker


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

I've never been a fan of Backwards ATX


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2010)

I've never been a fan of a stream of water up my nose

Nice tight loop erocker, now you got me thinking, what if I added a chipset cooler to that.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 30, 2010)

i have to say that erocker's lian li is one of the best cases ive ever owned... i think im up to 9 different cases in the span of two years lol.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

If I switched cases that many times, I'd stop and just buy a test-bed lol.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2010)

haha lol @ PhanBuey you've had 9 case's in ~2yrs and i've had 2 case's in ~9yrs 

1st case iCute 0509ULA-4G-BS 
2nd case SilerStone RaVeN RV02B-W (which will do me for the next 9yrs)


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

I googled for your iCute case and was disappointed not to find something pink with flowers on it


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2010)

HAHA LOL Bait not taken


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 30, 2010)

theJesus said:


> If I switched cases that many times, I'd stop and just buy a test-bed lol.



LOL  yeah that has definitely crossed my mind, but test beds are just so ... open and thats no good for me when my drunk ass friends are playing in the game room with their beers dangerously close to my expensive shwag.

Im gonna stick with the DD tower 21 for awhile... its really an awesome case.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> HAHA LOL Bait not taken


What bait?  I was dead serious.


phanbuey said:


> LOL  yeah that has definitely crossed my mind, but test beds are just so ... open and thats no good for me when my drunk ass friends are playing in the game room with their beers dangerously close to my expensive shwag.
> 
> Im gonna stick with the DD tower 21 for awhile... its really an awesome case.


Just put a box over the test bed when your friends are over


----------



## DOM (Apr 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> haha lol @ PhanBuey you've had 9 case's in ~2yrs and i've had 2 case's in ~9yrs
> 
> 1st case iCute 0509ULA-4G-BS
> 2nd case SilerStone RaVeN RV02B-W (which will do me for the next 9yrs)





theJesus said:


> I googled for your iCute case and was disappointed not to find something pink with flowers on it


your google skills are weak 

http://icute.com.tw/english/0509ULA.html


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 30, 2010)

DOM the Goolge god ninja jedi 

It was a good case till i bought a hu geass CoolerMaster hyper 212 it had plenty of 120mm fan holes and a 140mm on the front and to boot it didn't weigh a ton like my new RV02 does


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2010)

A quick shot the other day, not perfect and the fingerprints are ugly but it works I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice looking rig acid


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 30, 2010)

me liky liky that koolance block aCid

ripping my rig apart atm ready for the 1090T and the Crosshair IV Formula due tomorrow


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2010)

This block is the best band-for-buck out there in my view....not very far off the HK3 but a lot cheaper in price, cant go wrong.

And you can use this on pretty much any setup with a $10 top plate...the one I have fitted now works on AMD (AM2/3) and S775....I do believe I also have the S1366 too.  


I want a nice 6 core but cant afford it yet, need to offload some parts before I can upgrade anything.


----------



## Azma (Apr 30, 2010)

New case Antec P183 and motherboard Gigabyte UD7  And my dremel is dead so work has come to a holt =/

Here is the inside of the case some work left to do 





















And the motherboard.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2010)

RAM:


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't know about you guys but I am fully erected at the moment


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Apr 30, 2010)

hv => WOW, monster  

Acid => Nice pic


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

DOM said:


> your google skills are weak
> 
> http://icute.com.tw/english/0509ULA.html


I see no pink and flowery cases there.  That's why I was disappointed, because I _was_ able to find the case and it wasn't what I expected.


azma666 said:


> New case Antec P183 and motherboard Gigabyte UD7  And my dremel is dead so work has come to a holt =/
> 
> Here is the inside of the case some work left to do
> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3947/dsc1299t.jpg
> ...


As I found out, Dremel will replace their stuff for just about any reason.  I killed mine by over-working it until it over-heated and the magic smoke came out and they replaced it without even needing a receipt or invoice or anything.  They also sent me a free collet set, a rust-removal bit, and a dvd with project tips.


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I've never been a fan of Backwards ATX



Yeah, it wasn't easy to get used to, but it did. One big benefit is if the block springs a leak, it won't get on the cards.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 30, 2010)

I suppose that would be a pretty good benefit.  Also, I do agree with others that cards look better with the coolers on top.  There are some other things I would like about the configuration, but I'm just so used to standard ATX, and I'd also have to turn my case around so side-fan/s wouldn't be against an object.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 30, 2010)

Got my replacement top panel for the Sniper in the mail today. Although it took almost 4 weeks time from sending in a part request to getting the part to my doorstep, and I never paid a penny and they kept in the know about the process, so I'm impressed with CM's customer service 

I discovered that the panel's I/O area has a modular design.





So I was able to take out just the board that contained what I needed (headphone jack).





Now, I also have a cool little power/reset switch and fan controller to toy around with, along with an extra top panel. 










I'll enjoy my computer for the remainder of today, but I'm going to have a lot of stuff to do to it tomorrow. Install the new I/O board which will mean I have to disconnect everything else coming from up there and undo some CM straps. I also think I'm going to flip around my DK to how it should be positioned.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweetness, running overclock at 850 and 1200 max out everything at 2560x1600 on BC2 and no lag at all.  Amazing.


----------



## Frizz (May 1, 2010)

Here is my PC at the moment, probably the last time you'll see it since I'm going to be joining the i7/Corsair 800D Club in the following 2-3 months!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 1, 2010)

I've spent most of the day fiddling around with my rig, doing some changes. Here are some of the highlights.

How it looked at 11 this morning.










CPU cooler after 11 months of use (not that bad compared to how others look after 6 months).





Did a flippy jones.





Here's how it's looking now. I took some pictures of the case in my makeshift studio. Debating on selling it for something smaller...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

Great cable management joe


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

Ok im a proud new owner of a ASRock 785GMH/128M board! now just to save up the funds for the 1090T






YES the board supports 1090T with DDR2 (EVEN 800mhz)


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 1, 2010)

This is what I am playing with now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

nice Brandon, but dont expect to high overclock on that board, dosnt look to good at overclocking, but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## computertechy (May 1, 2010)

MUAHAHHAAHA many 1090T's today


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 1, 2010)

Computertechy,
How you liking that CH4 board?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice Brandon, but dont expect to high overclock on that board, dosnt look to good at overclocking, but we'll have to wait and see



Not looking to OC much. just need a HTPC board that would suit my needs for the parts i already have and the CPU i want 

now im going to sale the DFI 790FX board. anybody have any interest?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

then i guess you should be fine
will be one sicko HTPC


----------



## computertechy (May 1, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Computertechy,
> How you liking that CH4 board?



me like.......ALOT....

loving the ROG atm and the board is sexy as hell. Wont start clocking her till tomo though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then i guess you should be fine
> will be one sicko HTPC



ya never know don! it might hit 4ghz with this old DDR2 ram LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2010)

lol

they are pretty easy to oc and runs very cool  afaik, so who knows, you might do it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

i googled the board and havnt found anyone to use it with a 6 core yet but hopfully when i can afford one i will do a review


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 1, 2010)

my TIM must not be setting up right then, cuz im getting some abbynormal temps.  I've also read that depending on the mobo and bios, people are getting some WHACKY temp readings on Thuban... Just my luck


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> my TIM must not be setting up right then, cuz im getting some abbynormal temps.  I've also read that depending on the mobo and bios, people are getting some WHACKY temp readings on Thuban... Just my luck



LN2 calling your name?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LN2 calling your name?



I wish. Exodus and I are sitting next to each other at the Noreaster 2010 Lan and discussed doing an LN2 Session.   This Thuban seems pretty promising so far 3.8ghz at 1.35V stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2010)

1090T FTW 

I Want one


----------



## computertechy (May 1, 2010)

temps are:

CPU 31.C, MB 30.C, NB 50.C, SB 40.C


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> temps are:
> 
> CPU 31.C, MB 30.C, NB 50.C, SB 40.C



So the X6's run cool heh?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 2, 2010)

i gotta say i hate this thread... Everytime i look at it, i have to get up drive an hour and a half to my nearest microcenter(90 miles) and grab a bunch of goodies and start over.. I just looked at it, now i gotta go for a ride, tis very sad day!!!!  On the flip side, i decided to go to microcenter first this time, now i'm going to put all the goodies in, and i'll be back in a bit with pics!!! yay!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2010)

OMG exodus! be sure you pick me up something while your there


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

So I found out last night that the Noctua D14 fits in the CM 590 case......though, it is very, very tight. With two 120mm fan on top, the normal 120mm exhaust, and two side holes for fans open there sure is a ton of airflow around the the cpu socket. I think it might embarrass my HAF in how much air is moving around in that area.

I've got pics but don't have a card reader on my laptop. I'm stressing the AMD right now so I can't use it and I had to take the Noctua off my i7 which has the card reader so I'm going to have to wait until later this evening to post up pics.

Some highlights:
With the D14 on my 790FXT-UD5P you lose the closest two dimms if you have tall heat sinks
Getting to the cpu fan connector on that board with everything installed is a pain
Filters rule!  

Anyone have any ideas of how to block off the side vents on the 590? The one over the cpu is useless with the Noctua and I think it might be hurting airflow a little.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 2, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i gotta say i hate this thread... Everytime i look at it, i have to get up drive an hour and a half to my nearest microcenter(90 miles) and grab a bunch of goodies and start over.. I just looked at it, now i gotta go for a ride, tis very sad day!!!!  On the flip side, i decided to go to microcenter first this time, now i'm going to put all the goodies in, and i'll be back in a bit with pics!!! yay!!



Wish i had that kind of cash.

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

proof that you can utilize all cores playing BC2.  Sure it may not necessarily be optimized for it, but logging using Task manager showed that all 6 cores were in use in-game...

(plus: six graphs is sexier than 4 lol)


----------



## t77snapshot (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> MUAHAHHAAHA many 1090T's today
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/IMAG0027.jpg



Holy crap Asus finally came out with an AMD board that looks very attractive?! Intel usually gets all the sick looking motherboards.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 2, 2010)

The DFI board still works good! it maybe forsale


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/misc/Untitled.jpg
> 
> proof that you can utilize all cores playing BC2.  Sure it may not necessarily be optimized for it, but logging using Task manager showed that all 6 cores were in use in-game...
> 
> (plus: six graphs is sexier than 4 lol)



Six is nice, but I've had the pleasure of seeing a Task Manager with 16 graphs!  (system my dad uses at IBM with 4 quad-core Xeons)


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

Get a screen of that for us!

And have him run a few benches


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Get a screen of that for us!
> 
> And have him run a few benches



SS I might be able to get, benchies, no way, it's in use for something 24/7.  Sorry, I would like to see the results as well (I think it has 4 3ghz Yorkfield-based Xeons (so effectively 3 Q9650s ))


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Six is nice, but I've had the pleasure of seeing a Task Manager with 16 graphs!  (system my dad uses at IBM with 4 quad-core Xeons)


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll181/sniperbob151/misc/Untitled.jpg
> 
> proof that you can utilize all cores playing BC2.  Sure it may not necessarily be optimized for it, but logging using Task manager showed that all 6 cores were in use in-game...
> 
> (plus: six graphs is sexier than 4 lol)



I kind of figured that would happen. I logged using Everest while playing online for several hours with and without hyperthreading at the same clocks on my i7 rig. Running at 3.33Ghz core and uncore I saw loads constantly above 50% without hyperthreading. With hyperthreading, it never got more than 40% and usually hovered in the 30s. Did this on more than one occasion and the results were pretty consistent.


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> SS I might be able to get, benchies, no way, it's in use for something 24/7.  Sorry, I would like to see the results as well (I think it has 4 3ghz Yorkfield-based Xeons (so effectively 3 Q9650s ))


Any idea what it's used for?  I'd be happy just seeing it's performance for whatever it does.  Maybe screen of a performance log?  In any case, the task manager graph would be appreciated, so good luck on your new mission


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Any idea what it's used for?  I'd be happy just seeing it's performance for whatever it does.  Maybe screen of a performance log?  In any case, the task manager graph would be appreciated, so good luck on your new mission



I have no idea, at one point it was used as a database server (this was some time last year the last I heard of it)...I'm not sure if he even still has it (it was on loan from Intel), but I'll ask him tomorrow if he still has it and if I can get a SS or any performance figures


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

I wish I could get a loan like that from Intel!


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I wish I could get a loan like that from Intel!



Yeah, seriously, according to my WCG PPD Estimator it would do something like ~10k PPD 
And would be so much fun in general, but apparently it was like 600w and loud as hell.  But still awesome


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

I don't care how loud it is, you won't be able to hear over the sound of how awesome it is.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 2, 2010)

Quick Question guys,

I'm thinking about getting a Prolimatech Megahelem to replace my stock CPU cooler, and was wondering, whats a good fan to use with this heatsink?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WB2LV6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## [Ion] (May 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Quick Question guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Prolimatech Megahelem to replace my stock CPU cooler, and was wondering, whats a good fan to use with this heatsink?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WB2LV6/?tag=tec06d-20



Scythe Gentle Typhoons are good for low noise and decent temps, and Ultra Kazes are good for great temps (but like that 16-core server I mentioned above, loud as hell)


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2010)

Ion, I was literally just about to suggest GT's.  Got a newegg link for specs and price CDdude:
120mm,Gentle Typhoon


On the topic of fans, I was looking at the Xiggy 140's here:

Computer Hardware,Computer Cases,Case Fans,XIGMATE...

thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

For fans, I'll vouch for just about anything Scythe.  I also got some GELIDs not long ago that are pretty nice as well.  They look freaking sweet too:  translucent black blades and green LEDs 

EDIT:  My bad, they were Cooler Master R4's, not GELIDS.  They just remind me of the GELID fans.  "90 CFM" and "19 dBa" obviously a pretty generous spec, but I'd say they come close on both.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone used Mascool fans at all, specifically their ball bearing ones? I've been kicking around the idea of getting a couple of the 140mm ones and put them on the top of my 590. I just wasn't sure about the sound of them.



CDdude55 said:


> Quick Question guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Prolimatech Megahelem to replace my stock CPU cooler, and was wondering, whats a good fan to use with this heatsink?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WB2LV6/?tag=tec06d-20



Why don't you spend less less money on a Noctua NH-D14 unless you pressed for room. NH-D14 $69.99 at SVC



mlee49 said:


> Ion, I was literally just about to suggest GT's.  Got a newegg link for specs and price CDdude:
> 120mm,Gentle Typhoon
> 
> 
> ...



The Xigmatek 140mm fans look too much like the "straight blade" Noctua fans that are known for being good case fans but bad cooler fans since they don't push a lot of pressure. Why not get a couple medium speed Yate Loons?


----------



## CDdude55 (May 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Has anyone used Mascool fans at all, specifically their ball bearing ones? I've been kicking around the idea of getting a couple of the 140mm ones and put them on the top of my 590. I just wasn't sure about the sound of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you spend less less money on a Noctua NH-D14 unless you pressed for room. NH-D14 $69.99 at SVC?



Was looking at that heatsink, but i don't think it'll fit so good. It'll more likely hit the vrm heatsink on my X58 board.


----------



## mrsemi (May 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Quick Question guys,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Prolimatech Megahelem to replace my stock CPU cooler, and was wondering, whats a good fan to use with this heatsink?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002WB2LV6/?tag=tec06d-20



I'll 2nd Mlee & Ion, the gentle typhoons are working great in push pull on the megahalem.  Crunching @ 3.8 temp doesn't go above 65 and it's very quiet.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 2, 2010)

here we go, moved the hose around, and finally put on the anti kink i wanted to install for a few weeks


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

@CDdude
Get one of these.  367 CFM and only 74 dBA


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Was looking at that heatsink, but i don't think it'll fit so good. It'll more likely hit the vrm heatsink on my X58 board.



Ah, good call.

I've been want to get a eVGA X58 SLI LE board but wasn't sure about that northbridge cooler getting in the way of my Noctua. Not to mention that the second slot can only be 8x and never anything else.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

As promised, one Noctua NH-D14 fitted inside a CM 590.

First, I was wrong. On the Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P you can't run any ram with tall heat spreaders. Moving the fan higher might not be an option cause it is really close to the side panel.


















FWIW, the cpu fan header is in the upper left. I mounted the cooler, strapped in the 140mm fan, snaked the connectors under the fans and out the back (which was a little bit of a struggle), and used the y connector that comes with the cooler to connect them over to the cpu fan header. The y connector was just barely long enough as it was getting ready to pull the other end back through the hole I fed them through. BTW, if you mount the top 2 fans with rubber mounts like I did, you have to mount those two first as getting to the back ones to pull them through is impossible with the Noctua in there.

So, moving from the OCZ Vendetta 2 with a CM R4 that I had on it to the Noctua results: Running 1.45v core and 1.25v cpu-nb I'm barely reaching 40C fully loaded under P95 Large FFTs. With the OCZ I was at that temperature when I ran 24 Hrs of Blend with an open side panel!  

I thought I was having problems above 3600 core as I needed more volts and the temperatures just climbed past 50C and eventually I would fail. Needless to say, I'm running large FFTs right now at 1.45v at 3800 and she is just humming along without a problem. 

I happy!


----------



## theJesus (May 2, 2010)

small FFTs produce more heat


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

@ exodus

That looks seriously sexy bro


----------



## Athlonite (May 2, 2010)

Ooh when you said it was tight i had no idea it was gonna be like the proverbial nun as for the ram I know what thats like my CoolerMaster Hyper 212 with 2x 120mm fans was the same way couldn't use dimm1 and dimm2 had 2mm before the fan hit thats why i chose the tuniq tower 120 to replace it but it's a AMD mobo fault they put the dimm slots far to close to the CPU socket unlike Intel mobo's


----------



## PP Mguire (May 2, 2010)

Latest rig from PP Mguire


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2010)

The white slots don't really have a problem with taking the dimms out without removing the fan. Its the blue ones that are not happening and the Ripjaws might now come out without removing the heatsink. Though in a wider case, you would probably have room to move the 120mm higher up to gain some room for taller dimm heat spreaders.

I had reserves for the Noctua on an AMD cause I wasn't sure if it would produce enough heat to be put to use. I know its a champ on the Intel i7/5 series as my 920 barely reaches 70C under LinX with ~1.25v on the core for 4Ghz. It wasn't until I saw the AM3 cooler shootout on Techreaction.com that I decided to get one of the AMD. Then I find out that SVC is selling the Noctua 10 bucks cheaper than what I paid for mine that I bought a little after it first came out. With all that staring me in the face, it was a no brainier for me.

Needless to say, the Noctua has once again turned out better than I expected. I'm really happy about it. I've got another temperature that gets reported (either vrm or nb) that runs cooler too with the Noctua in place. Its a win all the way around.


----------



## KieX (May 2, 2010)

Finally got some time today to get started on my new Folder/Cruncher, here's all the parts (minus the Hard drives which are inside the case already).


----------



## CDdude55 (May 2, 2010)

KieX said:


> Finally got some time today to get started on my new Folder/Cruncher, here's all the parts (minus the Hard drives which are inside the case already).
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/New Gear.jpg



Looks to be a very awesome build.


----------



## Onderon (May 2, 2010)

ok guys just as promised some pics of the inside of the case jejejeje 












btw it now has a fan on the bottom just after I finished taking the pics and closing it a friend gave me another coolermaster fan and i placed it on the botton. 
and i've got a question. i dont know but for me the fan filter that comes at the botton is anoying it hits the fan and makes a lot of noise dunno if you guys have had a problem like that.

ps: that fan conector you see there is for the window fan, because it doesnt show when the side panel is in place i didnt got much trouble hiding it better jejejeje.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2010)

For the bottom fan filter, try putting some tap spacers where the fan screws down to the filter. That's what I did when I had the filter there.

Edit- Do you have a fan in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## Onderon (May 2, 2010)

im thinking of putting one there but not now. Gonna buy some coolermaster sickleflow with green leds..sorry guys cant find nothing else than coolermaster and thermaltake here in venezuela so in my preferences gona stick with those. and when I have the money gonna buy a dremel and do the side window. 
Ps 80% of my pc is imported. psu, motherboard, graphic card, and the corsair h50, the only thing i bought here were the memories case and fan. Its really anoying not finding anything here. Gamers and enthusiasts are not a market here T.T


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 2, 2010)

Coolermaster R4 fans rock. I have two of them, and two more on order.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2010)

I just wish they would make a R4 that wasn't 2000 rpms. I tried giving it 5v through the molex connector. It put out some nice airflow and only turned ~1000 rpms. The motor clicked really, really bad though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 3, 2010)

They really only run at about 1835-1900RPM. They aren't loud in my book. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2010)

Their not loud in motor noise under normal 12v operation. They are just loud from the air they move. Put one of yours at 5V real quick and you'll see how "loud" 12v operation is.

I would rather have a 1000 rpm option so I could put a couple on my Noctua cause I think they produce good pressure and would be a cheap option to Scythe GTs.


----------



## kgreene (May 3, 2010)

I have that case and love it plenty of room to work with.


----------



## spud107 (May 3, 2010)

i might as well post latest from mine . . .


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 3, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Their not loud in motor noise under normal 12v operation. They are just loud from the air they move. Put one of yours at 5V real quick and you'll see how "loud" 12v operation is.
> 
> I would rather have a 1000 rpm option so I could put a couple on my Noctua cause I think they produce good pressure and would be a cheap option to Scythe GTs.



I found that if you don't restrict air for them, the air noise isn't bad at all. But if you say block the intake side with mesh, they make a great noise that's close to that of barely leaving a car window open at 60MPH. 

Plus, I like the amount of air mine move at the current RPM. I have one set up to suck air off the Mobo/CPU area. The second blowing air directly onto my 9500GT.


----------



## PP Mguire (May 3, 2010)

spud107 said:


> i might as well post latest from mine . . .
> http://imgur.com/p9lQz.jpg



Somebody whos still using 939 is win in my books.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 3, 2010)

Hurrr the Intel boxed cooler SUCKS. Performance is good even with stock i7 but the noise of the damn thing... :/ (no worries, just temporary thing)

With May Day addition...  





Obsidian


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

Here's what mine look like

http://techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1876699&postcount=164


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Hurrr the Intel boxed cooler SUCKS. Performance is good even with stock i7 but the noise of the damn thing... :/ (no worries, just temporary thing)
> 
> With May Day addition...
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2032/img0904gu.jpg
> ...



What cpu cooler are you going to use???


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> What cpu cooler are you going to use???



Kinda debating between Megahalems and water.


----------



## Duke_GuRu (May 3, 2010)

I've been watching this thread for over 18 month now and this is the first time i post so here is a pic of the old rig (case is Gigabyte 3D Aurora with Thermaltake Bigwater LC)






and here is a pic of the new one (case is Aerocool RS-9 a sweet deal i got when i was in Thailand)


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

What a cable mess:shadedshu

And a lot of maintenance

But the "farm":





All i7 920's


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

I love how all the pcs are in the corner where the heater is...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 3, 2010)

hat said:


> I love how all the pcs are in the corner where the heater is...


You can turn off the heater... pc alone is enough, sometimes too much


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

hat said:


> I love how all the pcs are in the corner where the heater is...



Those heaters haven't been on since March of '09
I was able to heat my apartment with crunchers


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> You can turn off the heater... pc alone is enough, sometimes too much



thats true after a few hours gaming im boiling from my monitor upfront, rig on the right and amp on the left lol


----------



## theJesus (May 3, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thats true after a few hours gaming im boiling from my monitor upfront, rig on the right and amp on the left lol


I'm willing to bet I've got one of the worst heat problems in my room compared to some of you guys.  It's small, almost no ventilation, can't open the windows, PC on 24/7, speakers with hot amps on 24/7 . . . and that's just the basics.  If I want to work on any music, then there's a ton of heat from my recording interface _and_ I have to turn down the PC fans and turn off the room fan _and_ the PC is under load and producing even more heat.  Playing games has a similar affect, except I can at least keep the fans on.  I often have other hot electronics running as well.  I'm lucky to feel even a tiny chill in the winter, and in the summer I'm just lucky whenever I don't wake up in the middle of the night 'cause my sheets are soaked in sweat.

EDIT:  woot!  first post on page 200!


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

Time to buy a portable air conditioner.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 3, 2010)

They aren't that costly after or before summertime. Although during summertime prepare to be extremely overcharged.


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I'm willing to bet I've got one of the worst heat problems in my room compared to some of you guys.  It's small, almost no ventilation, can't open the windows, PC on 24/7, speakers with hot amps on 24/7 . . . and that's just the basics.  If I want to work on any music, then there's a ton of heat from my recording interface _and_ I have to turn down the PC fans and turn off the room fan _and_ the PC is under load and producing even more heat.  Playing games has a similar affect, except I can at least keep the fans on.  I often have other hot electronics running as well.  I'm lucky to feel even a tiny chill in the winter, and in the summer I'm just lucky whenever I don't wake up in the middle of the night 'cause my sheets are soaked in sweat.
> 
> EDIT:  woot!  first post on page 200!



Sounds like you need to watercool your PC  Less fan noise, moar cooling.


----------



## theJesus (May 3, 2010)

I've already got a modded CoolIT Eliminator.  I don't really have the money or patience to set up a custom loop though 

To be honest, my cpu, gpu, and hdd temps are pretty nice even in the summer, it's my board that produces the most heat, and then the eliminator pretty much chokes my exhaust.

I've considered getting a small air conditioner, but I don't really know what to look for in one so I've never felt comfortable spending the money for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

you can luck up and get a 5200 BTU AC unit from walmart for like 99$ when there having a sale. BTW your combos going out this morn as soon as USPS opens up


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

Ok since i sold the 790FX board i have ordered my HTPC case and guys if you need one and are in the US this is the time to get one! This Case is on sale for a CHEAP PRICE! its 39.99 with free shipping and with a MIR of 10$ so you can get it for 29.99 total! I just ordered mine!






















Also was thinking of going a nice interior paint job!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

i've heard those are some SICK cases. Make sure to take lots of pictures when it comes in!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

Oh i will sniper! im going out to my storage building to see how many cans of paint i have so i can strip it and paint it once it arrives! only concern i just realized is that i dont know if i will get to use my evercool transformer 4 in it?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

best part about that case is I'm pretty sure you can use full-height coolers! You just may have to install the heatsink with the motherboard tray installed in the case.  it would have been nice if they made the 120 fan removable with the tray on the back of the case...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> best part about that case is I'm pretty sure you can use full-height coolers! You just may have to install the heatsink with the motherboard tray installed in the case.  it would have been nice if they made the 120 fan removable with the tray on the back of the case...



NICE! this time i will probly do a push/pull config to get better cooling with the new board! im hoping this new 785 board will OC the 5600+ more


----------



## Thrackan (May 3, 2010)

Whether or not it is a good case doesn't even matter for thirty bucks


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

heck yea it is! cant wait to get it


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

Here's my finished i7 build


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

Looks good kiex!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

how long before those casters break i wonder? My brothers HAF 932 casters lasted about 5 minutes...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 3, 2010)

heh the gfx card gets bent from the weight of the AC Xtreme


----------



## KieX (May 3, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> how long before those casters break i wonder? My brothers HAF 932 casters lasted about 5 minutes...



Been going well for me for just over a month of constant trolleying around.. I do hope they stay that way though. Won't be moving now for a while.



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> heh the gfx card gets bent from the weight of the AC Xtreme



It was the single most difficult thing I've ever bothered putting on a computer. The heatsinks kept falling off all the time and I had to constantly open up and re-fit. Seems to be going fine now that they've been heated up with some F@H. Worth the trouble though knocks 50C off stock heatsink temps.. and it's silent!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 3, 2010)

I'll be rocking the little 2400 Pro for a while until I can find a good deal on a 5850.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 3, 2010)

how much did you sell the 4870 for?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how much did you sell the 4870 for?



Bought it in June last year for $209 ($189 really because I got the egg to refund me $20 for a price drop) and sold it for $130. I figured it would be wise to go ahead and get rid of it before the next gen hits and I wouldn't be able to get $100 for it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

i linked you in your WTB thread to a ref 5850, did you see it?

BTW here it is again if you didnt see it! also he dropped the price!

HIS Reference 5850


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i linked you in your WTB thread to a ref 5850, did you see it?
> 
> BTW here it is again if you didnt see it! also he dropped the price!
> 
> HIS Reference 5850



Yeah man I saw it but that's a little more than what I'm wanting to pay for a used regular one. I mean I could get this one with what looks like a really good cooler for $35 more brand new.

Is it better to get a reference or non-reference model? I know the non-ref. coolers can be better but don't you lose some features?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 3, 2010)

i had that one, and if you wanna play with overclocking then its a no-go, you can NOT raise the voltage on it

but if you're not into that then go for it, its silent


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah man I saw it but that's a little more than what I'm wanting to pay for a used regular one. I mean I could get this one with what looks like a really good cooler for $35 more brand new.
> 
> Is it better to get a reference or non-reference model? I know the non-ref. coolers can be better but don't you lose some features?



I would go with the reference card if you plan on OCing it but if not the get the newegg card for the warranty


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i had that one, and if you wanna play with overclocking then its a no-go, you can NOT raise the voltage on it
> 
> but if you're not into that then go for it, its silent



I would only do some small-time OC'ing through CCC with it. I think I'd take silence over a big OC any day. If I can't find a used one and they don't do any price changes on the egg I think I'll get that one.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Plus, I like the amount of air mine move at the current RPM. I have one set up to suck air off the Mobo/CPU area. The second blowing air directly onto my 9500GT.







theJesus said:


> EDIT:  woot!  first post on page 200!



Psh, I'm closing in on 1000.  



KieX said:


> Here's my finished i7 build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/DSC_0114.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/DSC_0131.jpg
> ...



What card is that? A 4870x2?

If so, I'm still trying to find one without forking over 80 bucks or so. Everyone that has them cheap is oos. Go figure.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Here's my finished i7 build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/DSC_0114.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/DSC_0131.jpg
> ...



Wow, i actually ordered the same heatsink and the same fan to go with it about two days ago.

Looks like a very nice build.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 4, 2010)

What do you guys think of this 5830? It's got the nice dual-fan cooler and the price seems pretty good.

GIGABYTE GV-R583UD-1GD Radeon HD 5830 1GB 256-bit ...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2010)

here is W1zzard's Review on MSI's 5830

From what I've seen.. their not worth it if you can hold off to get a 5850..


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> here is W1zzard's Review on MSI's 5830
> 
> From what I've seen.. their not worth it if you can hold off to get a 5850..



It seems that although it's a good bit better than my old 4870, a 5850 would give you a lot more bang for the buck. I guess I'll keep looking for a 5850 then.


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Psh, I'm closing in on 1000.


Been there, done that   I meant that I was the first poster on page 200 for this thread.

EDIT:  Oh, forgot I have it set to 50 posts per page   OK, so first on page 399 at default setting


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

So I'm not going to be able to get performance info or even a SS of the quad-quad core Xeon system, apparently Intel wanted it back last November, so he hasn't had it since December


----------



## Cr@zed^ (May 4, 2010)

Mine atm. need to do a new paint and cablejob


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

Cr@zed^ said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/lpic5110w95n.jpg
> 
> Mine atm. need to do a new paint and cablejob



the cable management isn't that bad....nice lil' setup you have there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

Cr@zed^ said:


> http://www.abload.de/img/lpic5110w95n.jpg
> 
> Mine atm. need to do a new paint and cablejob



no where to really hide the cables, yet it looks soooo neat, great job there dude


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

Just got the a another board from sNiPeRbOb today and went to install it to get the Quad-Cruncher back online only to discover that the H50 doesn't fit in Thermaltake's V3 case.:shadedshu I guess I will just use my lame V8 cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Just got the a another board from sNiPeRbOb today and went to install it to get the Quad-Cruncher back online only to discover that the H50 doesn't fit in Thermaltake's V3 case.:shadedshu I guess I will just use my lame V8 cooler.



Why not?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

Because the the case provides no space between the top of the 120mm fan mounts. When I tried to mount it on the back the rad hits the top and wont line up with the fan holes.


----------



## mlee49 (May 4, 2010)

time to get out the duct tape!  I hear MacGyver comming...


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

haha yeah really!


....AND I tried to mount it on the top vents but the ram clamops wont allow me to mount a fan. Will the H50 work as a passive?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

i ran mine passive, but depends on the clocks and voltage.  maybe undervolt/underclock.


----------



## Wile E (May 4, 2010)

Time to get out the tin snips. Cooling performance > looks.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 4, 2010)

Well I was thinking of mounting it on the top (2nd pic) and then just mount a fan/shroud on the top outside of the case.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Been there, done that   I meant that I was the first poster on page 200 for this thread.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh, forgot I have it set to 50 posts per page   OK, so first on page 399 at default setting



 Don't worry. The 10,000 post mark is coming up. You can still make it. 



Wile E said:


> Time to get out the tin snips. Cooling performance > looks.



He just needs a bigger hammer. Remember if it doesn't fit, you just havn't hit it hard enough. 

Though, some reassembly may be required afterwords.


----------



## PP Mguire (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Because the the case provides no space between the top of the 120mm fan mounts. When I tried to mount it on the back the rad hits the top and wont line up with the fan holes.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9750.jpg



Mount it on the back of the case on the outside sideways with the tubes towards the side panel. Or mount on the top of the case like second pic with fan on the outside.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Because the the case provides no space between the top of the 120mm fan mounts. When I tried to mount it on the back the rad hits the top and wont line up with the fan holes.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9750.jpg



what you could do T77 is put a fun on both sides of the rad as a push/pull then mount it to the case by a fan instead of straight to the case


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well I was thinking of mounting it on the top (2nd pic) and then just mount a fan/shroud on the top outside of the case.



Not the prettiest, but that'll work.


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not the prettiest, but that'll work.



stop being a fairy.....LOL 

bodge job ftw.......


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

post 10,000 will edit with real post

EDIT:


[Ion] said:


> So I'm not going to be able to get performance info or even a SS of the quad-quad core Xeon system, apparently Intel wanted it back last November, so he hasn't had it since December


That's OK, thanks for trying 


mastrdrver said:


> Don't worry. The 10,000 post mark is coming up. You can still make it.


Thanks to you, I just sat here pressing F5 for 10 minutes lol


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

LMFAO.... have u been on here the whole day waiting to post in 10000??


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

computertechy said:


> says 10001????
> 
> LMFAO.... have u been on here the whole day waiting to post in 10000??


says 10,000 for me, and I just checked like ten minutes ago and read what mastrdrver said, then noticed that it was 3 posts away lol

EDIT:  See, #10000


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

yea now it says 10000.....

can you walk on water or part sea's yet?


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

Yeah dude, I did that almost 2,000 years ago 

lol, just noticed my typo in that post too, fixed, but I'll leave the SS up for people to laugh at me


----------



## Vincy Boy (May 4, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Yeah dude, I did that almost 2,000 years ago
> 
> lol, just noticed my typo in that post too, fixed, but I'll leave the SS up for people to laugh at me



Not fair man. You got power beyond everyone else here and ensured that 10,000th post would be yours. This should be an infraction.mad:

Please don't strike me down, I believe in you


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> Not fair man. You got power beyond everyone else here and ensured that 10,000th post would be yours. This should be an infraction.mad:
> 
> Please don't strike me down, I believe in you


Pfff, you're treating it as though I planned this in advance.  I didn't even realize how close it was until 10 minutes prior and there were 3 posts left 

Infraction?  You've got the wrong guy, I was crucified and died for people's sins.  You're looking for TheMailMan, he's the banstick dummy.


----------



## Vincy Boy (May 4, 2010)

*Zalman CNPS10X PERFORMA*

New Zalman CNPS10X PERFORMA  CPU cooler to replace the Xigmatek. Now I no longer see 100 degrees C on a 4GHz overclock. Tops out at 80 which cannot be bad for this furnace of a room.


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

Lookin' good


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 4, 2010)

Looks good so far, any reason you don't have exhaust fans on top? Looks like they should fit in there fine...


----------



## [Ion] (May 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks good so far, any reason you don't have exhaust fans on top? Looks like they should fit in there fine...



Maybe they have no impact?  When I had my CM690, the top fans made a 1-2c difference at most


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

theJesus said:


> lol, just noticed my typo in that post too, fixed, but I'll leave the SS up for people to laugh at me



how in the hell did how in the hell did you typo that.


----------



## theJesus (May 4, 2010)

lol, it wasn't a misspelling, I typed the same thing twice; look at the screenshot up above


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2010)

Lookin' real good Vincy Boy 




mastrdrver said:


> What card is that? A 4870x2?
> 
> If so, I'm still trying to find one without forking over 80 bucks or so. Everyone that has them cheap is oos. Go figure.



It's a GTX 275 with an Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro. Made a 40C temp drop on load and whisper quiet. Pain in the a*** to set up though. System specs shows my main computer which does have a 4870X2, this new one is only for crunching/folding. Wondering if it's worth buying the same cooler for that card too now


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe they have no impact?  When I had my CM690, the top fans made a 1-2c difference at most



Depends on what fans you put there.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 5, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Thanks to you, I just sat here pressing F5 for 10 minutes lol





You're welcome btw.


----------



## douglatins (May 5, 2010)

theJesus said:


> post 10,000 will edit with real post
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I hate u Jesus!!!! U stole my 10K post, guess ill have to wait for the 20K one


----------



## Vincy Boy (May 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks good so far, any reason you don't have exhaust fans on top? Looks like they should fit in there fine...



Thx guys
About the fans; I have had some there but noise and vibration was a bit much. Hopefully would get some quality quiet fans  later on.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

I finally installed my H50 into the V3 case, it might not perform the best but it will work.
----------------------

So I go to my local hardware store and they don't have any 6/32" screws longer the 2 inchs, so I got long super long threaded stick and cut the size I needed for this project.











Yes I know, I probably should have cut the grill out for better airflow blah blah blah, but I might want to sell this case in the future and I didn't want to decrease those chances by gutting it.















I'm glad the fan wires were able to squeeze behind the panel without any modding. 















And there you have it! now it looks like a chimney poking out the top of my computer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

That looks kick ass dude


----------



## PP Mguire (May 6, 2010)

Is there any better performance by doubling the fans?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I finally installed my H50 into the V3 case, it might now perform the best but it will work.
> ----------------------
> 
> So I go to my local hardware store and they don't have any 6/32" screws longer the 2 inchs, so I got long super long threaded stick and cut the size I needed for this project.
> ...



Why not just put it in the back spot and move the blue LED fan to one of the top areas?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Why not just put it in the back spot and move the blue LED fan to one of the top areas?



Well this was discussed a few posts back, the rad wont fit on the back...and as you can see it barely fits on top. I would have to remove the rad to add more ram


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

Thats a kick ass beast T77! i was hoping to be showing a HTPC tomorrow but you guys will just have to settle with the new motherboard on a box for testing cause the Bgears case wont be in til friday


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats a kick ass beast T77! i was hoping to be showing a HTPC tomorrow but you guys will just have to settle with the new motherboard on a box for testing cause the Bgears case wont be in til friday



Thanks! I just got this board from sNiperbOb which replaced the not-so-dead DFI board.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

yea i sold the DFI board to DannibusX and told him to take care of it cause it ment alot to me and you! i finally found what i needed in a HTPC. i got a AMD board that is DDR2, mATX, Onboard video with HDMI/DVI, and 6core ready all the way up to 1090T  IM SO HAPPY!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

Ok i dont think my Evercool Transformer 4 will fit in the case  looks like the stock cooler is the only cooling its gonna get


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i dont think my Evercool Transformer 4 will fit in the case  looks like the stock cooler is the only cooling its gonna get
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2526/__8.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


>



Dont worry CP! ive got a dremmel and im not afraid to use it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dont worry CP! ive got a dremmel and im not afraid to use it!



That's more like it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

The only thing i worry about is the Hard drive cage above it


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dont worry CP! ive got a dremmel and im not afraid to use it!



Mark (MKMods) swears by tin snips for most things, rather than dremels.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Mark (MKMods) swears by tin snips for most things, rather than dremels.



I have a pair of those also!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The only thing i worry about is the Hard drive cage above it



If you post pics lacking your HDD cage we'll know what happened then


----------



## mastrdrver (May 6, 2010)

65 Fans and 112 setups on a Megahalems

Saw this over on XS and didn't see it over here so.....

I found it interesting that he thought the Mascools were Yates with ball bearings. I've been thinking about getting three of the 140mm 1500 rpm ball bearing ones on Newegg for this 590 but was having a hard time tracking down people who have used them.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> 65 Fans and 112 setups on a Megahalems
> 
> Saw this over on XS and didn't see it over here so.....
> 
> I found it interesting that he thought the Mascools were Yates with ball bearings. I've been thinking about getting three of the 140mm 1500 rpm ball bearing ones on Newegg for this 590 but was having a hard time tracking down people who have used them.



XS? dont you mean OCN Thanks for this link anyway.


----------



## Athlonite (May 6, 2010)

Damn that guys got to much time on his hands bloody good Fan review though


----------



## mastrdrver (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> XS? dont you mean OCN Thanks for this link anyway.



Nope. Saw it initially on XS that linked over to OCN.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 6, 2010)

Finally got a new HD for the main rig.







Can't beat it for $99.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

is it the sata3 version?


----------



## pr@$r1g (May 6, 2010)

nope


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

still a good disc, but for 99$ it would have been REALLY nice if it were the sata3 version


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got a new HD for the main rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have one of those but would love another to do raid 0!


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

My PC ATM:




I need to find some sort of cooling solution for the NB/vREGs and route the cables better up by the GPU, but I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2010)

cut up a old HS and put it on with some thermal tape thingie, that should be good,


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cut up a old HS and put it on with some thermal tape thingie, that should be good,



If you can see under the H50, there's an aluminum HSF that I stuck on the vREGs and it does wonders, however, with no airflow around the mobo it and the NB HSF are extremely hot, to the point that it hurts to touch them.  I think I'll pick up an Antec Spot Cool, it should be perfect for this application


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, its not the SATA 3 don. I don't have SATA 3 on my motherboard anyway.

I forgot to post these two pics up of my cable management with the NZXT cables.











Awesome cables btw.


----------



## Thrackan (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My PC ATM:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010862.jpg
> I need to find some sort of cooling solution for the NB/vREGs and route the cables better up by the GPU, but I'm pretty happy with it



I love that case  Have the same problem routing cables around the GPU area though...
Also, in a low airflow situation there can be some real heat buildups above the GPU, especially when your cooler doesn't throw the air out of the case.


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I love that case  Have the same problem routing cables around the GPU area though...
> Also, in a low airflow situation there *can be some real heat buildups above the GPU, especially when your cooler doesn't throw the air out of the case*.



This it the biggest problem, it's the main reason why I leave the side panel off, I did have a fan in the spare expansion slots above the GPU, which helped, but I haven't put it back in yet after the H50 installation.


----------



## Thrackan (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> This it the biggest problem, it's the main reason why I leave the side panel off, I did have a fan in the spare expansion slots above the GPU, which helped, but I haven't put it back in yet after the H50 installation.



The biggest problem indeed, and the reason I'm planning on a 120mm blowhole. I'm going to do some test runs with the top panel off instead of the side now


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> The biggest problem indeed, and the reason I'm planning on a 120mm blowhole. I'm going to do some test runs with the top panel off instead of the side now



I don't have the skills to do that, so I'm limited with whatever fans I can add to it how it is now...I'll probably add a side fan at some point (just need to find a spare 120mm fan) or maybe one in the spare expansion slots again...but for now leaving the side panel off works quite nicely


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Love your rig johnny!


----------



## Thrackan (May 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't have the skills to do that, so I'm limited with whatever fans I can add to it how it is now...I'll probably add a side fan at some point (just need to find a spare 120mm fan) or maybe one in the spare expansion slots again...but for now leaving the side panel off works quite nicely



Well the hole itself won't be a problem since I can cover that up with radgrills. The only problem is perfectly aligning the drill holes here


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yeah, its not the SATA 3 don. I don't have SATA 3 on my motherboard anyway.
> 
> I forgot to post these two pics up of my cable management with the NZXT cables.
> 
> ...



Wow that looks a lot better jonny you should swing by the Nzxt clubhouse and post this update of the sweeeeet cable management you have here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

T77 hows the cruncher? running good?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow that looks a lot better jonny you should swing by the Nzxt clubhouse and post this update of the sweeeeet cable management you have here.



Will do!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

OK guys and gals! my new ASRock A785GHM/128 Motherboard arrived! i installed the CPU, ram and cooler and she booted first try! Im so glad cause it was a Newegg openbox and was worried it might be DOA.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

thats nice bro, but uhm.....how the F*** are you gonna fit that HUGE cooler in that little case


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats nice bro, but uhm.....how the F*** are you gonna fit that HUGE cooler in that little case



I dunno 

Im either gonna cut the case to get it to fit or i was offered a Thuban heatsink with the heatpipes so i will see tomorrow cause the case is suppose to get here tomorrow but it has to come through nashville and if anybody has seen the news, nashville is flooded due to horrible rains. so maybe tomorrow or maybe saturday.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

can you cool the cpu without the fan on the cooler?

then you might have a bit more room

the amd stock cooler isnt that bad, if you just take off the fan and add a 92/120mm fan on top of it its actually pretty decent and can take a small overclock imo


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK guys and gals! my new ASRock A785GHM/128 Motherboard arrived! i installed the CPU, ram and cooler and she booted first try! Im so glad cause it was a Newegg openbox and was worried it might be DOA.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/Newboard1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/Newboard2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/Newboard3.jpg



ah, i just got that as 939 board!  works a charm, even tho, its bios is a little spartanic for OCing... but i bet with some ddr 500 and an athlon fx, it could do wonders! anyone an offer?


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Performance > looks:












Good for about an 8c drop in CPU temps and 14c drop in GPU temps (load) with fan on max, it's loud but no offensive (unlike AMD stock HSF)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

ROFL 

that is just epic


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ROFL
> 
> that is just epic



Yeah, I like it.  Ugly and loud, but it keeps things reasonably cool (down to ~43c on the X4 955 even when it's in the upper 80s vs 51c earlier).  And 65c on the 8800GTS (vs 83c)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you cool the cpu without the fan on the cooler?
> 
> then you might have a bit more room
> 
> the amd stock cooler isnt that bad, if you just take off the fan and add a 92/120mm fan on top of it its actually pretty decent and can take a small overclock imo



Yea i like the AMD stock cooler for stock clocks or a slight OC on stock volts.



Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, i just got that as 939 board!  works a charm, even tho, its bios is a little spartanic for OCing... but i bet with some ddr 500 and an athlon fx, it could do wonders! anyone an offer?



This is a AM2+/AM3 board with thuban support (up to 1090T). The OCing on this board is acually better than the DFI 790FX.

I got it to 3.5ghz @ 1.5v and i let it pass 6 passes of ITB on max RAM so im calling that stable enough. im going to try 3.6ghz but it would only run ITB for about 1 minute before it restarted itself. maybe i have to up the NB volts to get it alittle more stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Performance > looks:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010863.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010864.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010865.jpg
> Good for about an 8c drop in CPU temps and 14c drop in GPU temps (load) with fan on max, it's loud but no offensive (unlike AMD stock HSF)



  Awesome!


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome!



Thanks....I'm using all available fans to keep folding


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

Ion, it's going to be a new trend!


Now, to test my dad's 5850.. do I do it a lone? Or go Tri-fire?



















I love the fact that this is a board that in no way says tri-fire, but says Tri-sli every which way.. Oh, and the fact that I have to go and take the whole front apart, push everything forward for it to fit right! 


Now, I'm hungry... 







who said a hospital doesn't know how to Cater? Picture just for the fun of it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Tri fire FTW.  How's the performance?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tri fire FTW.  How's the performance?





look at the Vantage thread and see 

it does really good. Just that this case doesn't like it, and well.. it won't be there long.. Waiting on my chip, so I can give my dad my 860

Then, we'll see how my set up goes with the tri-fire.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Performance > looks:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010863.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010864.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010865.jpg
> Good for about an 8c drop in CPU temps and 14c drop in GPU temps (load) with fan on max, it's loud but no offensive (unlike AMD stock HSF)


I see your box fan, and I raise you an air circulator 






Quick shot from a few weeks ago on a very hot day, trying to keep my CPU under 70c during stress testing with OCCT linpack.  My normal load temps rarely see anything more than 55c, idle 20-30c, but as soon as I started OCCT, it shot up to like 77c  so I grabbed the Vornado and it kept things around 68-70c for the duration of the test.
Sorry for the shit pic, like I said it was taken quickly, and I also had to edit it since I took it at night with no additional lighting.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I see your box fan, and I raise you an air circulator
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/IMG_0723-lighter.jpg
> 
> ...



My fan is still bigger 
(jk, nice setup!)


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

I grabbed the vornado instead of a box fan, because it creates a very highly focused stream of air


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I grabbed the vornado instead of a box fan, because it creates a very highly focused stream of air



I grabbed a box fan since it's all that I had 
I "borrowed" the one out of my brother's room to put in the window, but he wanted it back, so I had to take the fan off of the comp to put in the window to bring in cool air


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Performance > looks:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010863.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010864.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100506/P1010865.jpg
> Good for about an 8c drop in CPU temps and 14c drop in GPU temps (load) with fan on max, it's loud but no offensive (unlike AMD stock HSF)



Shouldn't it be facing the other direction?


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Shouldn't it be facing the other direction?


I can't tell which way is intake or exhaust since the blades are moving.  What direction do you think it is, and why do you think it should face the other way?

I think that would work nice as intake, providing there's already a good bit of exhaust, or at least lots of vent holes for it to exhaust.  However, exhaust would be good as well, to move the air out of the case as fast as possible.

For my situation, I needed extra intake, especially going over the board.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I can't tell which way is intake or exhaust since the blades are moving.  What direction do you think it is, and why do you think it should face the other way?
> 
> I think that would work nice as intake, providing there's already a good bit of exhaust, or at least lots of vent holes for it to exhaust.  However, exhaust would be good as well, to move the air out of the case as fast as possible.
> 
> For my situation, I needed extra intake, especially going over the board.



The power cord goes into the back of all of my box fans. He appears to have his fan drawing air out of the computer, which wouldn't be a problem, except that I see at least his orange fan and psu are also exhaust fans. He should have his case fans drawing in to use the box fan as an exhaust, or have the box fan blowing in, if his case fans are exhausts.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The power cord goes into the back of all of my box fans. He appears to have his fan drawing air out of the computer, which wouldn't be a problem, except that I see at least his orange fan and psu are also exhaust fans. He should have his case fans drawing in to use the box fan as an exhaust, or have the box fan blowing in, if his case fans are exhausts.


Ah, I see.  Well, that's pretty much the way I was thinking as well.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

My latest change atm: I replaced my two A.C. ryan orange led front intake fans (see pics below) too some Noctua NF-P12-1300 fans. My ac.ryan fans were starting to crap out by making this funny knocking noise and I got tired of hearing it. So I sacrificed looks for acoustics and my rig still has good temps with less noise.

Before:





AFTER


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

I really like all the orange in your case, and the front fans shouldn't have much of an impact on the overall look of the case, especially since they're behind the front panel anyways.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I really like all the orange in your case, and the front fans shouldn't have much of an impact on the overall look of the case, especially since they're behind the front panel anyways.



Thanks Jesus! Yeah these fans are really and I wouldn't put them anywhere else in my case. Well I was also thinking of getting Noctua's 140mm fans for the top exhaust because the stock ones are crap and they would still be hidden.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks Jesus! Yeah these fans are really and I wouldn't put them anywhere else in my case. Well I was also thinking of getting Noctua's 140mm fans for the top exhaust because the stock ones are crap and they would still be hidden.


I'd put a 200mm or something up there if you can fit it.  Then again, I'd put 200mm+ fans everywhere I could fit them 

EDIT:  And I'm going to once I buy my new case sometime hopefully this month.
EDIT2:  Anybody know where I can get filters made for fans that big?  ie: without buying a big sheet and cutting my own


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

Ok got my case in today! i just took it apart and cut out the piece i needed to get the HSF to fit. my only issue it it might hit the PSU but i cant see that til i get it together BUT FIRST! PAINT!!!!














HERE IS THE PIECE I CUT TO MAKE ROOM!






HERE IS FIRST COAT






HERE IS LAST COAT






After this i will touch it up and start assembly.

Ill keep you up dated


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Lookin' good so far Brandon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

I just touched up some areas that i misses. its real easy on this case since its made of aluminum instead of steal. Its read light so i can pick it up and move it around


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok got my case in today! i just took it apart and cut out the piece i needed to get the HSF to fit. my only issue it it might hit the PSU but i cant see that til i get it together BUT FIRST! PAINT!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Apart1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Apart2.jpg
> ...



Nice! it's going to look gooooood when it's all built.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Brandon, what paint do you use for the inside of cases? I'm thinking about painting my CM 690 this weekend and would like some advice.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Lookin' good so far Brandon.





t77snapshot said:


> Nice! it's going to look gooooood when it's all built.


All of the above 


Radical_Edward said:


> Brandon, what paint do you use for the inside of cases? I'm thinking about painting my CM 690 this weekend and would like some advice.


Same question, because I'm painting the inside of my next case white.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 7, 2010)

Well ran into some bad problems  the Heatsink hits the PSU and bends it and i dont want to warp the board. so i took it all back apart and put the stock heatsink on it. this will work til i get a LOW profile heatsink or a that thuban heatsink.

Will post pics once its finished

*EDIT*
On the paint i used a flat black as a base coat then i used a gloss black and did two coats of it.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

How much more clearance do you need?  You could try to cut out some of the PSU's case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

or some of the fins on the hs


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

Or you could just bend the fins.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

doesn't look so good.I am still waiting to get my new PSU so till then i  am running my old 700w one on it and the 8600GT. Will have the 8800GT and Seasonic PSU in it next week...(i hope)
I just redid the tube and cut out the top 140mm fan so i could get the rad to fit. this is my rig in its darkest moment


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)




----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

That's about what my rig looked like for a while actually


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

I call it, Cable Chaos!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2010)

told you guys it didn't look good


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> told you guys it didn't look good


Actually, I think it looks pretty f'ing sweet.  It's like a technological jungle in there.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Function > Form


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2010)

Chaos > Order


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Chaos > Order



You realize the irony of you saying that when your username is theJesus, right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Actually, I think it looks pretty f'ing sweet.  It's like a technological jungle in there.



to me it looks like shit and i can't wait to get things done  but to each his own


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

WOW guys im having issues  

Well my nice paintjob is going to hell due to the tight spaces to work it so my sleaving on the PSU cables are rubbing the paint off. i had to flip the PSU up to get the DVD drive in cause the cables come out on right into the Drive bays. Also since the evercool transformer 4 wont fit , i have had to resort to a stock cooler that is aluminum only . at first it was idling at 47 deg cel and i took the CPU out and smoothed out the thermal paste and cleaned the bottom of the heatsink and reset it. now the temps are about 5 deg cooler but still kinda hot in my opinion. Well i got it all together and while i was installing windows my blue cathodes just randomly shut off , so once i got windows install i shut it down and started messing with my cathode set. Come to find out the inverter finally took a crap so im out a dual 12inch cathode set . Oh and other thing that went wrong is that something was messed up and i got a BSOD 0x0000050 while instaling windows which i read it may be a memory problem, so i pop in my hirens boot disc and did a short 30 min memtest on each stick and they passed good so i dont know what its deal was at that time.

Well as of now windows i installed and im installing drivers. i havnt checked the temps but what i want to do is do a stress test and get the idle and load temps in a screenie and post it. Im kinda bummed out on some things but i must say, the case is good but kinda flimsy quality but for 40$ (30$ After MIR and free ship) you cant beat it!

PICTURES ON THERE WAY


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2010)

You didn't primer it did you?



brandonwh64 said:


> WOW guys im having issues
> 
> Well my nice paintjob is going to hell due to the tight spaces to work it so my sleaving on the PSU cables are rubbing the paint off. i had to flip the PSU up to get the DVD drive in cause the cables come out on right into the Drive bays. Also since the evercool transformer 4 wont fit , i have had to resort to a stock cooler that is aluminum only . at first it was idling at 47 deg cel and i took the CPU out and smoothed out the thermal paste and cleaned the bottom of the heatsink and reset it. now the temps are about 5 deg cooler but still kinda hot in my opinion. Well i got it all together and while i was installing windows my blue cathodes just randomly shut off , so once i got windows install i shut it down and started messing with my cathode set. Come to find out the inverter finally took a crap so im out a dual 12inch cathode set . Oh and other thing that went wrong is that something was messed up and i got a BSOD 0x0000050 while instaling windows which i read it may be a memory problem, so i pop in my hirens boot disc and did a short 30 min memtest on each stick and they passed good so i dont know what its deal was at that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)

did you sand it down a bit first?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

i primered the case but didnt sand it down since it was aluminum.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2010)

if you use cheap paint and/or don't let it dry the full 24hrs before you mess with it you WILL scratch it and rub the paint off really easy


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i primered the case but didnt sand it down since it was aluminum.



any metal has to be sanded a little so paint sticks to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

hmmm well i can deal with it for now. once i get a better cooler i may take it back apart and get some sand paper and do a small wet sanding.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2010)

Man, oh man Brandon... Order that cooler now so you can take it apart! 

does look good the painting you did..


Now, I gotta update my spces..


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, oh man Brandon... Order that cooler now so you can take it apart!
> 
> does look good the painting you did..
> 
> ...



I just bought a Stock thuban cooler from sniperbob that has the copper heatpipes


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

Ok after resetting the heatsink again, the temps kinda calmed down to a decent number til i get the heatsink from sniperbob. 

Idle






1 hour Full Load






This is all on stock clocks and stock volts. when the heatsink with copper heatpipes gets here i will set the clock at 3.2ghz and leave it at that.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2010)

Looks like you should be fine 'til the new HS arrives


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

yea it should. i just bumped the CPU up to 3.2ghz @ 1.4v and im testing it out using intelburntest on max. right now im at 62 deg at full load.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2010)

I've never ran intelburntest, but if you _really_ want to see how hot your cpu can get, try small FFTs in prime95 or run OCCT's linpack test.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

intelburntest is a linpack test like LinX. i ran Prime for about 15 minutes just now and got no errors.

The only bad thing about this case is that i had to take out the hotswap bay to install my harddrive due to having only 1 IDE slot on the board so ive gotta have the hardrive close to the DVD burner so i can hook them both up. I would like to find two small sata drives to replace this one. i have a friend that has two in a old PC i might hijack!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

I almost forgot! i took pictures but forgot to upload! here she is


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Lookin' good there Brandon!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Lookin' good there Brandon!



Yea it looks good but they flash on my camera make it look stupid. ill try to take one last pic of it in natural light!


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea it looks good but they flash on my camera make it look stupid. ill try to take one last pic of it in natural light!


I was going to mention that actually 

Anyways, it looks great


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

well i took some more pics but i cannot get enough light here in my desk area so tomorrow i might take it outside and get some good pics. Now im installing the new 10.4 ATI drivers for the 4200HD IGP video that the motherboard has


----------



## pjladyfox (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok got my case in today! i just took it apart and cut out the piece i needed to get the HSF to fit. my only issue it it might hit the PSU but i cant see that til i get it together BUT FIRST! PAINT!!!!
> 
> After this i will touch it up and start assembly.
> 
> Ill keep you up dated



From the looks of the pics you have it looks like it would be doable to remove that card reader, the front panel jacks, and cut a hole there for better airflow for the 80mm fan. Was thinking about getting one of these to try doing a first-time mod on but got hung up on the airflow from the front. Hmmm......

BTW, nice job on the assembly so far!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2010)

I STOLE UR BOARD!:


----------



## Hockster (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I almost forgot! i took pictures but forgot to upload! here she is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full2.jpg
> ...



How long before it grows into a full PC?


----------



## xBruce88x (May 8, 2010)

WOW its been a while since i've seen one of _those_ Intel fans... I think some heat spreaders on the ram would help a little... that fan on the ram is the same one i have on my mom's sempron 3000... keeps it at under 100F


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't look so good.I am still waiting to get my new PSU so till then i  am running my old 700w one on it and the 8600GT. Will have the 8800GT and Seasonic PSU in it next week...(i hope)
> I just redid the tube and cut out the top 140mm fan so i could get the rad to fit. this is my rig in its darkest moment
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/S5031134.jpg



 I'm surprised it hasn't tried to attack yet


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 8, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> WOW its been a while since i've seen one of _those_ Intel fans... I think some heat spreaders on the ram would help a little... that fan on the ram is the same one i have on my mom's sempron 3000... keeps it at under 100F



to be true, the left Fan is from a socket A Athlon XP 2200+, and the right, big Fan is from an Intel LGA 775 cooler!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I almost forgot! i took pictures but forgot to upload! here she is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full2.jpg
> ...



That looks great man


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok after resetting the heatsink again, the temps kinda calmed down to a decent number til i get the heatsink from sniperbob.
> 
> Idle
> 
> ...



That's very acceptable in a mini case on a stock cooler.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't tried to attack yet


It?  Don't you mean "they?"  I definitely see more than one snake in that jungle.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I almost forgot! i took pictures but forgot to upload! here she is
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Full2.jpg
> ...



Yeah I hate when the flash of the camera shows all the dust and finger prints too.:shadedshu The new HTPC looks realy good brandon! Open her up and lets see some inside shots.


----------



## _jM (May 8, 2010)

well its good to be back fellas.. I have no new pics for ya , but im running the same hardwares as last year.. just got the MOBO RMA number from ASUS a YEAR later for that Maximus II Formula I got last march...(bad asus) So Im running this P5Q Pro Turbo ( all the turbo means ..  is that they have included the new TurboV software for this board..  a Pro with 1 extra heatsink and new softwares..) But while Im waiting for the M2F to return Ill be using this baby.. so far it can do 515 on the bus .... and I had a hard time getting 500 on the M2F.. I really hope they fix my board....
  Anyways.... all is well guys.. keep up the great work fellas! And yes... Im still planning on adding the WC Loop soon to this rig.. as soon as I get my board back from ASUS.. That way I can get what I can out of this rig untill I save up for the new rig... next year =]


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

_jM said:


> well its good to be back fellas.. I have no new pics for ya , but im running the same hardwares as last year.. just got the MOBO RMA number from ASUS a YEAR later for that Maximus II Formula I got last march...(bad asus) So Im running this P5Q Pro Turbo ( all the turbo means ..  is that they have included the new TurboV software for this board..  a Pro with 1 extra heatsink and new softwares..) But while Im waiting for the M2F to return Ill be using this baby.. so far it can do 515 on the bus .... and I had a hard time getting 500 on the M2F.. I really hope they fix my board....
> Anyways.... all is well guys.. keep up the great work fellas! And yes... Im still planning on adding the WC Loop soon to this rig.. as soon as I get my board back from ASUS.. That way I can get what I can out of this rig untill I save up for the new rig... next year =]



Welcome back bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

_jM said:


> well its good to be back fellas.. I have no new pics for ya , but im running the same hardwares as last year.. just got the MOBO RMA number from ASUS a YEAR later for that Maximus II Formula I got last march...(bad asus) So Im running this P5Q Pro Turbo ( all the turbo means ..  is that they have included the new TurboV software for this board..  a Pro with 1 extra heatsink and new softwares..) But while Im waiting for the M2F to return Ill be using this baby.. so far it can do 515 on the bus .... and I had a hard time getting 500 on the M2F.. I really hope they fix my board....
> Anyways.... all is well guys.. keep up the great work fellas! And yes... Im still planning on adding the WC Loop soon to this rig.. as soon as I get my board back from ASUS.. That way I can get what I can out of this rig untill I save up for the new rig... next year =]



Nice to have you back bro


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 8, 2010)

I should have taken a before picture but that would have been really gross. I had fun with a can of air and some thermal grease today. Squeaky Clean!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I should have taken a before picture but that would have been really gross. I had fun with a can of air and some thermal grease today. Squeaky Clean!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/DSC00054.jpg



Speaking of cleaning, I need to desperately clean both of my rigs, the PCB on my GB board which was blue is now white


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Speaking of cleaning, I need to desperately clean both of my rigs, the PCB on my GB board which was blue is now white



Yeah, I need to clean mine out. My cat is shedding right now and my PC has been trying to suck it all up. 

Oh, and I hate waiting for USPS to show up.. I want my 5770!


----------



## Black Panther (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Wow DP, that's a lot of stickers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I need to clean mine out. My cat is shedding right now and my PC has been trying to suck it all up.
> 
> Oh, and I hate waiting for USPS to show up.. I want my 5770!



You'll love it.  right now I just finished playing some BC2 maxed out with 16AA and all and it took it like a champ.  Keep in mind only one card, the 2nd one is in my i7 folding for the CC.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Wow, awesome. Can't wait for it to get here even more now. 

Oh, and I just got some canned air and cleaned out my PC. It wasn't as dusty as I thought it would be since I haven't cleaned it out in a while. But there was some kitty hair stuck to my Zalman cooler. :shadedshu


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...27142395493_1140805356_31270299_3267955_s.jpg
> 
> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...27142475495_1140805356_31270300_4901763_s.jpg
> 
> ...



Talk about a sneak peek of your case atm


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I hate when the flash of the camera shows all the dust and finger prints too.:shadedshu The new HTPC looks realy good brandon! Open her up and lets see some inside shots.



OK here ya go T77! as you can see ive already skint it up alot but i dont really care as of now cause my cathode inverter has crapped out so you really cannot see it unless you shine a light in the case. once i get a new inverter i will do 1 or 2 more coats on the case. Last night i did some more OCing but didnt let the CPU get over 65 deg. Got it at 3.2ghz with ram running 800mhz 1.8V


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow, awesome. Can't wait for it to get here even more now.
> 
> Oh, and I just got some canned air and cleaned out my PC. It wasn't as dusty as I thought it would be since I haven't cleaned it out in a while. But there was some kitty hair stuck to my Zalman cooler. :shadedshu



You'll love it, they run cool/efficient and pack a serious punch!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here ya go T77! as you can see ive already skint it up alot but i dont really care as of now cause my cathode inverter has crapped out so you really cannot see it unless you shine a light in the case. once i get a new inverter i will do 1 or 2 more coats on the case. Last night i did some more OCing but didnt let the CPU get over 65 deg. Got it at 3.2ghz with ram running 800mhz 1.8V
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside4.jpg



Nice! everything looks pretty snug Yeah overclocks wont get far on a stock cooler (is the my stock cooler) I heard about your new cooler not fitting, sorry to hear about that bro. But once again the case looks good!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

Got my 5770 in. I'm in the middle of dealing with drivers. I'll post some photos once I'm done.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my 5770 in. I'm in the middle of dealing with drivers. I'll post some photos once I'm done.



Sweet bro! i WILL BE STANDING BY.........


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my 5770 in. I'm in the middle of dealing with drivers. I'll post some photos once I'm done.



Grab 10.3s many say 10.4s are trouble.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Grab 10.3s many say 10.4s are trouble.



Thanks, I'll make sure to do that.


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK here ya go T77! as you can see ive already skint it up alot but i dont really care as of now cause my cathode inverter has crapped out so you really cannot see it unless you shine a light in the case. once i get a new inverter i will do 1 or 2 more coats on the case. Last night i did some more OCing but didnt let the CPU get over 65 deg. Got it at 3.2ghz with ram running 800mhz 1.8V
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/inside4.jpg



you might find one of those little AMD stock coolers with the 4 heatpipes to be a better cooler in there


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)




----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2010)

is there really any purpose to the plastic shroud on it, to me it looks like an orb cooler.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)

oh oh he haz a new toy

gratz bro


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure about the cooler on it.  I think the plastic shroud is so the air from the fan cools other areas, although I'm unsure. 

But I'm in the middle of testing the card out now, so far so good.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 9, 2010)

Oh, ever since the 5870's I have.. I love asus cards! Don't care for the boards anymore, but I love this card!

Now, I'm finished making my 24/7 stable. 







OCing is starting in a bit! Woot, woot


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/e5b7fcf0.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/1b9bc756.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow! that looks sooo much better then the little dinky 9500 you had. Your games are gonna run so much smoother now!

 btw I think the Windows benchmarker is full of crap and doesn't work right. Let see some 3D Vantage or Heaven benchies.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

The 5.4 is my hard drive. 


My 5770 is getting a 7.4  

But I'll run 3D mark here in a moment.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2010)

Errr what HDD are you using Rad as even my old wd800aajs gets a 5.9


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2010)

as you say the shroud is probably to focus a bit of air on other parts like the VRM


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Errr what HDD are you using Rad as even my old wd800aajs gets a 5.9



It's a WD SATA 160GB. It's old thou.(Has Molex power, and SATA power connectors.) Pretty sure it's only 5400RPM as well. It's not a big deal. It's just a place holder until I buy a pair of WD 500GB Blue drives. 

I'm liking this card so far. I also realized I don't have any up to date benchmarking programs. *sigh* 

But I'm going to play some AC2 here in a bit and see how that goes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/e5b7fcf0.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/1b9bc756.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats bro, how does it game?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Only got to test it with Combat Arms so far. (I got like 100+ FPS on max settings, lol.) I'm going to try AC2 here in a bit. Should be pretty fun to play now that I won't lag at all.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 9, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Errr what HDD are you using Rad as even my old wd800aajs gets a 5.9



lol, not my Samsung F1, nor my WD Green are better... even my SSD gets only 6.6 in this test
must be made for raid configurations


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Only got to test it with Combat Arms so far. (I got like 100+ FPS on max settings, lol.) I'm going to try AC2 here in a bit. Should be pretty fun to play now that I won't lag at all.



Yeah man, try something intensive and you'll see how great it is


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

I tried playing AC2. Something was wrong. I was lagging way harder than when I was using my 9500GT. I'm going to check my drivers again...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

did you use driversweeper to get rid of the nvidia drivers before you installed ATI drivers+


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you use driversweeper to get rid of the nvidia drivers before you installed ATI drivers+



Seems I missed some of them, thanks for reminding me. 

I'm going to launch AC2 again and see how it works this time around.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

I swear each time Someone has a NV card Previously Installed they have a ass pain trying to install a Non Nvidia video card, I suspect NV drivers are like rootkits now.  Ensure if you have WCG or Folding at Home they are turned off as they are CPU driven programs mainly. Reinstall AC2.  Check out the AC2 forums aswell, Free Games like that are a Hit and miss sometimes.


Ok

Grab Driver Sweeper and Driver Cleaner Pro
Grab Latest Motherboard driver
Grab Latest Direct X Redist
Unplug Internet cord
Use The Default Driver Removal Technique from NV drivers do not restart
delete the NV directory/folders
delete any NV related registry entries
restart machine
Follow Directions of DCP and DS
run Driver Cleaner Pro and then Driver Sweeper
after DCP and DS are ran and directions followed
Install Motherboard driver (if PCI Express has anything like a GART)
Install Graphics Drivers
Install Latest Direct X Redist


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I swear each time Someone has a NV card Previously Installed they have a ass pain trying to install a Non Nvidia video card, I suspect NV drivers are like rootkits now.  Ensure if you have WCG or Folding at Home they are turned off as they are CPU driven programs mainly. Reinstall AC2.  Check out the AC2 forums aswell, Free Games like that are a Hit and miss sometimes.
> 
> 
> Ok
> ...



Got it working fine now, thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

What ya do to fix?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

I had uninstalled Nvidia control panel and such using windows install/uninstall manager, but it left some stuff behind. Driver Sweeper and Driver Cleaner Pro took care of the rest. Oh and I zapped all Nvidia folders just in case.

MW2 and other games work great. 

For some reason AC2 is still laggy. One second my frame rate is 40+, the next it's 5, then back to 40+. No idea why. MW2 wasn't doing that, and I had it at higher settings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

id say go to their forums for an answer to that. Tell them that all your other games run fine but this one is a PITA


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

another thing to try is perhaps overclock the CPU to 2.8GHz if possible.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> another thing to try is perhaps overclock the CPU to 2.8GHz if possible.



First of all. Going to their forums has solved nothing in the past for me. 

Second of all, it ran perfectly fine before. (28-35 FPS with my 9500GT) Why should I overclock my CPU when I don't need to? (I can't afford to replace a CPU at the moment...)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss perhaps you should try to reinstall the game, sometimes games get configured for a certain card and need a reinit.  Also that CPU is possible to OC to 2.8, its not much of a bump compared to 3.2GHz.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sorry for your loss perhaps you should try to reinstall the game, sometimes games get configured for a certain card and need a reinit.  Also that CPU is possible to OC to 2.8, its not much of a bump compared to 3.2GHz.



Well crap. This will be the second time I've had to reinstall AC2. :shadedshu

I'm honestly rather uncomfortable with overclocking.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well crap. This will be the second time I've had to reinstall AC2. :shadedshu
> 
> I'm honestly rather uncomfortable with overclocking.



Why? these Days, they even integrate it in processors,to be used by ordinary consumers, and name it "Turbo Mode"

i honestly think, you should try it at least. you can even increase the lifetime of your proc also, with undervolting at the same time


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

In my experience, it's pretty damn hard to fry a modern CPU with a small overclock, unless you're retarded and bump the voltage to something way beyond what an average cooler can handle.

In the event that you _do_ fry it, then that just means you get to upgrade


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

You see, after just shelling out $150 for a 5770, I don't have money for an upgrade. So I'd just be out a computer. 

Once I land a job thou... Then I'll start tweaking with overclocking my CPU and GPU.


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You see, after just shelling out $150 for a 5770, I don't have money for an upgrade. So I'd just be out a computer.
> 
> Once I land a job thou... Then I'll start tweaking with overclocking my CPU and GPU.


Well, honestly, you've got to have some horrible luck to fry it from a 200mhz bump.  You should be able to achieve it with very minimal voltage increase, if any at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You see, after just shelling out $150 for a 5770, I don't have money for an upgrade. So I'd just be out a computer.
> 
> Once I land a job thou... Then I'll start tweaking with overclocking my CPU and GPU.



No worries man. CPUs are a lot tougher than most think. I dropped my brand new 1090T today out of the retail box! It hit the tile floor and slid. It was still in the plastic case but my heart dropped. I popped it in and shes runnin' good. Lesson? CPUs can take more than idiots can give in most cases.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No worries man. CPUs are a lot tougher than most think. I dropped my brand new 1090T today out of the retail box! It hit the tile floor and slid. It was still in the plastic case but my heart dropped. I popped it in and shes runnin' good.



its not like dropping a cellphone where it has more weight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> its not like dropping a cellphone where it has more weight.



Yeah? Then you drop a 300 dollar CPU and see if you dont fucking cry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

I did few years ago, bent a few pins while i was at it- fixed them, bent the pins again due to a freaking Paraffin based TIM on a cooler wouldn't budge even after heat was applied.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I did few years ago, bent a few pins while i was at it- fixed them, bent the pins again due to a freaking Paraffin based TIM on a cooler wouldn't budge even after heat was applied.



Mine was still in the plastic case. You know with the foam? Still I wanted to impale myself.


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

Shit, I've had one crushed underneath a bunch of stuff in a drawer for over a year and it still works like new


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2010)

Hey mail man! test some OCs on that DDR2 board and let us know how it runs


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey mail man! test some OCs on that DDR2 board and let us know how it runs



Oh I will be. But I'm still doing stability testing right now. I will say this....my Vantage score went up almost 1k.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine was still in the plastic case. You know with the foam? Still I wanted to impale myself.



maybe you should of impaled yourself with the CPU pins that way You have more processing power.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's a WD SATA 160GB. It's old thou.(Has Molex power, and SATA power connectors.) Pretty sure it's only 5400RPM as well. It's not a big deal. It's just a place holder until I buy a pair of WD 500GB Blue drives.
> 
> I'm liking this card so far. I also realized I don't have any up to date benchmarking programs. *sigh*
> 
> But I'm going to play some AC2 here in a bit and see how that goes.




yup i liked my 5770 when i got it and finally managed to get it going as for the drive it's prolly SATA150 if it's still got an old molex power plug on it should still be 7200rpm though


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I swear each time Someone has a NV card Previously Installed they have a ass pain trying to install a Non Nvidia video card, I suspect NV drivers are like rootkits now.  Ensure if you have WCG or Folding at Home they are turned off as they are CPU driven programs mainly. Reinstall AC2.  Check out the AC2 forums aswell, Free Games like that are a Hit and miss sometimes.
> 
> 
> Ok
> ...


Actually, I have more issues going from ATI to nVidia than I do nVidia to ATI. In either case, it's actually pretty rare.

And driver sweeper is useless. Just uninstall, then delete the folder. The ATI and nV uninstallers aren't shitty like they used to be. They actually work the way they are supposed to most of the time. The only time they don't, it generally just a bug, and still easily solved in Device Manager.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well crap. This will be the second time I've had to reinstall AC2. :shadedshu
> 
> I'm honestly rather uncomfortable with overclocking.



If you don't feel comfortable overclocking then don't do it.  So sorry if I missed your post, what game are you having issues now?  Is it only one game?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Assassins Creed 2. This is the second time I've had problems with it. The first time the launcher randomly crapped out on me and I had to reinstall it. :shadedshu

From what eidairaman1 has said, and what my brother told me, if I want to play it smoothly, I need to uninstall/reinstall the game. Which is a hassle.


----------



## Yinchie (May 9, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2010)

WOW nice! i like the color of the tubing! its very clean!


----------



## Yinchie (May 9, 2010)

Just too bad the Gigabyte motherboard has a blue colour...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2010)

Yinchie said:


> Just too bad the Gigabyte motherboard has a blue colour...



Aww the blue inst bad. Check out johnny 5s PC. its blue and it rocks


----------



## _jM (May 9, 2010)

well i got my fermi in Yesterday.. now im just waiting on this : ASUS MS238H Glossy Black 23" 2ms Ring stand & Ergo...


----------



## Yinchie (May 9, 2010)

My specs btw:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz 1.38V
MEMORY: 3x2GB DDR3-1600 CL8 OCZ @ 1600MHz
MOTHERBOARD: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX480
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB (32MB)
HDD: 2x Western Digital VelociRaptor 300GB (3.5" backplane)
SSD: OCZ Vertex Limited Edition 100GB
SOUNDCARD: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
CASE: Corsair Obsidian 800D
PSU: Corsair HX850W
FANS: 3x Noctua NF-P12 120mm
FANS: 2x Noctua NF-P14 FLX 140mm

KEYBOARD: SteelSeries 6G
MOUSE: Razer Mamba
MOUSEPAD: Razer Sphex
HEADSET: Razer Megadolon
SPEAKERS: Logitech Z-5500

SCREENS: 2x Dell 2407WFP-HC 24 Inch Widescreen

FAN CONTROLLER: Scythe Kaze Server 5.25" Black KS01-BK
RADIATOR: XSPC RX360 en XSPC RX240
PUMP: Swiftech MCP655
PUMP TOP: Koolance COV-RP450
TUBING: Tygon 1/2" ID R3400
FITTINGS: Bitspower en Feser
RERSERVOIR: Swiftech Micro Res v2
CPU BLOCK: Swiftech Apogee XT Extreme
GPU BLOCK: Danger Den DD-GTX480


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Very nice Yinchie ^^


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you don't feel comfortable overclocking then don't do it.


You're ruining all the peer pressure fun man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

theJesus said:


> You're ruining all the peer pressure fun man



LOL!!! OC the shit outta that bitch!!! ^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Assassins Creed 2. This is the second time I've had problems with it. The first time the launcher randomly crapped out on me and I had to reinstall it. :shadedshu
> 
> From what eidairaman1 has said, and what my brother told me, if I want to play it smoothly, I need to uninstall/reinstall the game. Which is a hassle.



Yeah I bet it is.   But if it's happened before then I think it's not a driver issue.  Did you change anything when it was acting up the first time?



Yinchie said:


> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_jkP4ZDJRJGY/S-SDhX9s75I/AAAAAAAAAm0/q--YB8Ro20E/s800/IMG_1009.JPG



Lovely rig bro 



theJesus said:


> You're ruining all the peer pressure fun man



  Sorry, but last thing we need is for him to have his PC go up in smoke


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

CP...help him oc it. If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be where I am now. Well others I haven't mentioned either.


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

I think my method of overclocking is very safe actually.  Just keep bumping stuff up until your motherboard beeps like crazy, then turn it one notch down


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I think my method of overclocking is very safe actually.  Just keep bumping stuff up until your motherboard beeps like crazy, then turn it one notch down




I've trained my roommate to decipher and tell me what all the beeps mean. Now he thinks he's smart.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> CP...help him oc it. If it weren't for you, I wouldn't be where I am now. Well others I haven't mentioned either.



I wouldn't mind at all, all he has to do is ask for help   I do have experience with his CPU actually, I had a X2 6000+ that did 3.5 GHz , or 3.4 GHz?   Can't remember.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

CP, you have a PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, you have a PM.



I do, or I will be having soon?  You posted it before sending it didn't you?  Remember, I'm the TPU ninja, i'm all over this biatch!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Can't get squat past you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Can't get squat past you.



Thank you


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I've trained my roommate to decipher and tell me what all the beeps mean. Now he thinks he's smart.


I have a handbook for that (came with text books for comp tech in high school), but I definitely prefer just looking at the LED display instead.  All I know is that a constant super-high-pitched scream (that I don't think is the MB) when powering up means I forgot to plug the power to my graphics card, and a relatively long series of really fast beeps means I pushed the RAM too high.

So my tip is, that if you value your hearing, don't forget to plug the power to your graphics card 

More on topic (omg, i can be on topic!?), this was my PC about 4 hours ago.






The GMod server I was in was buggy and crashing _everybody's_ game.  That particular time though, it crashed my whole PC and I couldn't get out of that screen (which was flickering as well) until I shut off and did a cold boot.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I have a handbook for that (came with text books for comp tech in high school), but I definitely prefer just looking at the LED display instead.  All I know is that a constant super-high-pitched scream (that I don't think is the MB) when powering up means I forgot to plug the power to my graphics card, and a relatively long series of really fast beeps means I pushed the RAM too high.
> 
> So my tip is, that if you value your hearing, don't forget to plug the power to your graphics card



Ha my roommate says that all the time!!!


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ha my roommate says that all the time!!!


That makes me feel slightly less retarded to know that I'm not the only person who's done it


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

I did a bit of cleaning yesterday ^_^


----------



## Yinchie (May 9, 2010)

Let there be blue leds


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 9, 2010)

Yinchie, that looks good. Really good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Yinchie said:


> Let there be blue leds
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_jkP4ZDJRJGY/S-brwvHkrII/AAAAAAAAAro/WGgHQ7tW0I8/s800/IMG_1050.JPG



Would you be so kind to provide us with a shot directly from the side of the rig?   Looks great


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

Yinchie has a good camera mines only 8Mp and it's a phone too 

AND YINCHIE: BLUE LED'S FTW


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I should have taken a before picture but that would have been really gross. I had fun with a can of air and some thermal grease today. Squeaky Clean!!





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I did a bit of cleaning yesterday ^_^



Deja Vu!  There's been a change in the matrix!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

LOL TJ....ok I had a few!! I deserve a  for that one!!!

Bytheway did I tell you I cleaned yesterday?


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LOL TJ....ok I had a few!! I deserve a  for that one!!!
> 
> Bytheway did I tell you I cleaned yesterday?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/DSC00054647.jpg


Yup, you told us yesterday that you cleaned and you told us today that you cleaned yesterday 

You _definitely_ didn't post that pic yet though!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

LMAO this is jokes!!!

ur too funny TJ 

Well we're good to go now.

Hey Yinchie, just noticed you're a new member. Welcome to TPU brother...the best damn tech forum out there. And damn nice pics. Have you seen the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse thread yet?


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LMAO this is jokes!!!
> 
> ur too funny TJ
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you're right!  The awesome pics threw me off 

Welcome to TPU Yinchie!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2010)

The picture AT the moment!!


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 9, 2010)

Damn Yinchie, that looks like the Elisha Cuthbert of systems to me......drool


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> The picture AT the moment!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100509/004823.jpg


AT?  Looks ATX to me 

All kidding aside, it looks good 
Plus, I'm a big fan of pictures with the side panel oriented like a door 
*waits for somebody to make a fan joke*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2010)

theJesus said:


> AT?  Looks ATX to me
> 
> All kidding aside, it looks good
> Plus, I'm a big fan of pictures with the side panel oriented like a door
> *waits for somebody to make a fan joke*



so this is you?!?!?!?!?!? You look so much different then i thought 
lame joke=FAIL=i fail at life....said it for you


----------



## theJesus (May 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so this is you?!?!?!?!?!? You look so much different then i thought
> lame joke=FAIL=i fail at life....said it for you
> http://msp106.photobucket.com/albums/m251/tfaught/Big-Fan.jpg


Nah, that's my uncle.  This is me:


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 10, 2010)

Got my 5850 in the mail yesterday but didn't get home until this evening to mess around with it. Seems to be running smoothly so far. Idle's in the low 40's with the fan on auto and I got it down to friggen 32C with it at 100%. Big difference from the 4870.
















On a side note, check out this little Shaun I found at the flea market for $2 yesterday


----------



## douglatins (May 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got my 5850 in the mail yesterday but didn't get home until this evening to mess around with it. Seems to be running smoothly so far. Idle's in the low 40's with the fan on auto and I got it down to friggen 32C with it at 100%. Big difference from the 4870.
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5582/58501m.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats a great shawn, great find


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2010)

HAHA i loved that movie and nice card wish i could have afforded one but at still nearly 500 bucks thats just to much


----------



## Whilhelm (May 10, 2010)

Haha I have that Shaun figure too 

Picked up a sweet Asus Blu Ray drive


----------



## Yinchie (May 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Would you be so kind to provide us with a shot directly from the side of the rig?   Looks great








Have to change the blue IDE cable and sleeve some more cables.... and fix the reservoir with screws.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Yinchie said:


> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_jkP4ZDJRJGY/S-SDhG6m6-I/AAAAAAAAAms/yTsGOT1LvjY/s720/IMG_1006.JPG
> 
> Have to change the blue IDE cable and sleeve some more cables.... and fix the reservoir with screws.
> 
> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_jkP4ZDJRJGY/S-fcLzimjsI/AAAAAAAAAs0/O8VPYvZaXSQ/s800/IMG_1065.JPG



That's just lovely bro, love what you did with the external rad.  That's just great bro.  What PCI fittings bracket is that, Koolance? 

You really gotta get rid of that IDE cable, when you do, that'll be the finishing touch to ultimate cleaness and beauty of your PC


----------



## Yinchie (May 10, 2010)

Yeah, I either remove the whole drive and get a external one or get a black rounded IDE cable.
Yup Koolance bracket, it BARELY fit the fittings, tight fit but it works and no leaks 

Thanks btw


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

i dont even own a optical drive, and if i were to get one it would def be a external drive, they dont really cost that much more than a regular drive


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Yinchie said:


> Yeah, I either remove the whole drive and get a external one or get a black rounded IDE cable.
> Yup Koolance bracket, it BARELY fit the fittings, tight fit but it works and no leaks
> 
> Thanks btw



Black rounded IDE cable will be much better.  If it's a optical drive I just got an external one, makes life sooo much easier 



(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont even own a optical drive, and if i were to get one it would def be a external drive, they dont really cost that much more than a regular drive



That's what I did


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont even own a optical drive, and if i were to get one it would def be a external drive, they dont really cost that much more than a regular drive



Internal drives are very cheap, you can get a nice used dvd burner for $20 shipped. That mixed with the fact that they're easily installable in every case and that you're going to have to have a SATA power line out anyways for the hard drive(s) leads me to believe that there's no real reason not to have one. That's just my opinion anyways, I'd always have one. Although I don't burn a ton of stuff I wouldn't want to have to deal with an external one and its lower burn speeds and such.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 10, 2010)

I agree ^^ especially with my CM RC690 case. The 5.25" bays are well designed and easy to install/remove optical drives. My $25 LG 22x DVD +-RW treats me just fine


----------



## computertechy (May 10, 2010)

I can finally join the 4ghz club 

my rig sitting their happily @ 4.153ghz  bench stable.


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2010)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 10, 2010)

Those fans make me think of milk. BRB.

Edit: Back. *looks in mirror at milk mustache*


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

I got my 2nd radiator in today, it didn't turn out as I hoped unfortunately. I had a couple angles off. I need a second 45 degree fitting to replace the 90 degree on the block so I can flip the rear radiator around. Had a leak.. fixed it. It's going to take a long time to get the air out of this thing. Even with just the pull fan and the cheapest 120 radiator I could buy, I shaved about 5 degrees off my temps.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2010)

Glad to see it dropped 5c. Looking good man. what tubing size do you have?


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to see it dropped 5c. Looking good man. what tubing size do you have?



That is 1/2" ID. I got some new white stuff, but that will go on after I get my fitting situation settled.


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah but can you still hold it in one hand?


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

Nope, not anymore.  I just figured I could use the extra cooling with a Thuban on the way. Plus, I should be able to run my current processor a bit higher since things are staying below 45c.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> That is 1/2" ID. I got some new white stuff, but that will go on after I get my fitting situation settled.



Dang I got tons of 3/8th fittings sitting around. Sneeky got all my 1/2.



mlee49 said:


> Yeah but can you still hold it in one hand?



Hell yes he can! it's called push/pull rad's!


----------



## computertechy (May 10, 2010)

erocker, you will be suprised of the temps from thuban chips, my 1090t is 5/6.c colder than my old 955.


----------



## roast (May 10, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Ooh when you said it was tight i had no idea




*giggles* thats what she said.... 

I'm looking at all the Gigabyte motherboards that people are using for thier builds.... goddamn they are sexy pieces of gear! I've ordered a UD7 myself, just waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2010)

computertechy said:


> erocker, you will be suprised of the temps from thuban chips, my 1090t is 5/6.c colder than my old 955.



I'm thinking so. My memory controller on my 965 isn't very good, so I need to run close to 1.4v for a 2750mhz NB. That creates a lot of heat right there.






Before I would be at, at least 48-49c already. Having the rear radiator properly mounted with a push\pull should help even more. It is a PITA working in this tight space with little room to work. Getting the block mounted properly using a micrometer is really troublesome with the tubing in the way.


----------



## computertechy (May 10, 2010)

head over to the new vantage comp, i posted a new score on their, you will see my cpu temp using pcprobe, not full load temps but not far off, print screened soon as it finished.

sometimes i think it might not be telling the truth...


----------



## theJesus (May 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Internal drives are very cheap, you can get a nice used dvd burner for $20 shipped. That mixed with the fact that they're easily installable in every case and that you're going to have to have a SATA power line out anyways for the hard drive(s) leads me to believe that there's no real reason not to have one. That's just my opinion anyways, I'd always have one. Although I don't burn a ton of stuff I wouldn't want to have to deal with an external one and its lower burn speeds and such.


Newegg actually has a very nice Sony Optiarc for $20 shipped right now.  I got one, just haven't felt like turning off my PC to install it yet 
Going to order another for a different PC as well.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 11, 2010)

My Prolimatech Megahalems and fan is here!!!

Don't really feel like installing it right now though(just got back from work), just thinking about taking my mobo out of the case right now is mind numbing.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Newegg actually has a very nice Sony Optiarc for $20 shipped right now.  I got one, just haven't felt like turning off my PC to install it yet
> Going to order another for a different PC as well.



That looks like a really sweet deal Jebus. Back when I was putting my rig together I ordered 2 LG 22X burners at like $26 shipped each. One's in the case now, the other sitting in the closet. Both are excellent drives, never had a single problem with them.



I just reinstalled Win7 after about an 8 month run on the old install. Everything went without a hitch except one little problem. Here it is, a visible "System Reserved" partition, it annoys the living crap out of me:




There's nothing in there, I have no idea why it made that partition. Should I try to get rid of it? Also, that floppy drive has always been visible but I have no floppy drive installed. That also annoys me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

you need to go to bios and set your floppy to none or what you can


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need to go to bios and set your floppy to none or what you can



Oh that's something else. I can't make any changes in the BIOS without it doing the 3x power up-fail boot loop (like when you do some ridiculous OC that the computer can't handle). Whatever changes I make stay and take effect, it just fails to boot 3 times. I have nothing overclocked, everything is at stock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

hmm sounds like a semi dead battery?


----------



## theJesus (May 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I just reinstalled Win7 after about an 8 month run on the old install. Everything went without a hitch except one little problem. Here it is, a visible "System Reserved" partition, it annoys the living crap out of me:
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6418/problemo.jpg
> There's nothing in there, I have no idea why it made that partition. Should I try to get rid of it? Also, that floppy drive has always been visible but I have no floppy drive installed. That also annoys me.


I have no idea about the extra partition, but I think "Black Backup" should be renamed to "Blackup"


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm sounds like a semi dead battery?



Can you or anyone else confirm this? I know they're not very expensive but there's no reason why mine should be going out so soon.


----------



## _jM (May 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Can you or anyone else confirm this? I know they're not very expensive but there's no reason why mine should be going out so soon.



Your right.. it shouldn't go out so soon. But we all know hardware and one day it can work great and the next day its dead. Either way I would replace the battery just to be safe..also never hurts to have a new battery if it isn't the  problem. Plus once you rule out the dead battery idea... you can trouble shoot else where.


----------



## douglatins (May 11, 2010)

Remove the driver letter dukenukem


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

_jM said:


> Your right.. it shouldn't go out so soon. But we all know hardware and one day it can work great and the next day its dead. Either way I would replace the battery just to be safe..also never hurts to have a new battery if it isn't the  problem. Plus once you rule out the dead battery idea... you can trouble shoot else where.



Well I guess I'll start looking around for one. You know what will happen if it dies on you?



douglatins said:


> Remove the driver letter dukenukem



Come again?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well I guess I'll start looking around for one. You know what will happen if it dies on you?
> 
> 
> 
> Come again?



If you have a DMM you can test the output voltage of the battery


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you have a DMM you can test the output voltage of the battery



I have no multimeter but I do have this old thing. Does it have the correct voltage setting/range/whatever option on there for it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

If i remeber correctly, those batterys put out 1.5V if its lower than 1V then replace

*EDIT*

I got so irritated at how loud the stock cooler sounds on the HTPC (5400RPMs YIKES) that i used a fan controller to slow the speed all the way down to 1200RPMS but @ 3.2ghz it got so hot that it BSODed 

SO i put it back to stock clocks and lowered the stock voltage from 1.32V to 1.22V and then ran Prime95 on max heat to see what the temp would get to and if it was going to be stable and im quiet impressed on the temps. it topped 70+ deg when it was @ 1.4v 3.2GHZ but at 1.22v it didnt break 52 deg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> My Prolimatech Megahalems and fan is here!!!
> 
> Don't really feel like installing it right now though(just got back from work), just thinking about taking my mobo out of the case right now is mind numbing.



So did you get it installed?  It's a great cooler bro, you'll love it!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

trying to trade my matx MSI x58m board for something ATX sized instead, i miss a regular board and i wanna try something new


----------



## SK-1 (May 11, 2010)

Squaring away the UD7.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

you must tell me how those tracers work out with overclocking on the UD7! That is a very attractive look, nice build


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I just reinstalled Win7 after about an 8 month run on the old install. Everything went without a hitch except one little problem. Here it is, a visible "System Reserved" partition, it annoys the living crap out of me:
> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6418/problemo.jpg
> There's nothing in there, I have no idea why it made that partition. Should I try to get rid of it? Also, that floppy drive has always been visible but I have no floppy drive installed. That also annoys me.



there be atleast 85 files in that partition


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> That looks like a really sweet deal Jebus. Back when I was putting my rig together I ordered 2 LG 22X burners at like $26 shipped each. One's in the case now, the other sitting in the closet. Both are excellent drives, never had a single problem with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go into your bios and disable floppy device and it will dissapear


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

Ok i got sniperbobs Thuban heatsink with copper base and heatpipes! it dropped temps ALOT!

Here it is @ Idle






Here it is @ Full load






The crappy aluminum heatsink would hit 52 deg during load and this one is alot better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

damn


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn



X2!

Im going to bump the clocks back to 3.2ghz tonight


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

sweet

btw, this is about your GENE board 

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php?p=2294031&postcount=46

dont know if you know,


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet
> 
> btw, this is about your GENE board
> 
> ...



Nice! thanks don! i have a NB block for my board but havnt installed it cause im lazy! i may take the whole board out and take off the heasinks and replace the paste


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

np bro, and yes you should indeed put it on if you already have it

i just find it shitty that its like that from ASUS


----------



## Thrackan (May 11, 2010)

Did a bit of cleaning up, which is quite hard actually. I need to get me some black sata cables and sleeve the front panel ones.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 11, 2010)

It turned out that my boot failures were being caused by an OC I left in the BIOS a while back. It was only at 3.6GHz but something's not enabled or disabled because it doesn't work. I was able to disable the floppy drive so it's gone. A CD drive is still showing up though, it's not in device manager to disable. It also turns out that the 100MB "System Reserved" partition has some boot and diagnostic stuff on there. I think I can get rid of it but there's no real reason to. 

I read something about enabling "ACHI" mode for the hard drives instead of native IDE mode, or something like that, and that it increases HDD performance. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

do you use daemon tools or similar?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you use daemon tools or similar?



+1

A virtual drive is usually the extra drive you see in your window. I use daemon tools and alcohol 120 but limit it to 1 drive


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> +1
> 
> A virtual drive is usually the extra drive you see in your window. I use daemon tools and alcohol 120 but limit it to 1 drive



Whoops yeah. PowerISO was putting that extra drive there, thanks for the reminder. It was set to emulate one drive at the moment, I disabled it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

phew, we can call of the alarm then


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Whoops yeah. PowerISO was putting that extra drive there, thanks for the reminder. It was set to emulate one drive at the moment, I disabled it.



Yes, I run poweriso as well. But I make a point to mental note the virtual drive letter E:... Good call (FIH) The Don.

But soylent...didn't you say it was a fresh windows 7 install? If so the virtual drive should not have been there unless you installed PowerIso after the fresh Win7 install.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Did a bit of cleaning up, which is quite hard actually. I need to get me some black sata cables and sleeve the front panel ones.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35518&stc=1&d=1273610768



Looking good man! My bro has that case and I just love it! Big enough for everything, yet small enough to just move around. A little "sleeper" case


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2010)

Oooooo...very nice fitseries ^^


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2010)

Looks.... Warm, Fits.

I have the CPU cooler, got a 120mm on it and it's probably the best air cooler i've ever used. Amazing kit.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 12, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, I run poweriso as well. But I make a point to mental note the virtual drive letter E:... Good call (FIH) The Don.
> 
> But soylent...didn't you say it was a fresh windows 7 install? If so the virtual drive should not have been there unless you installed PowerIso after the fresh Win7 install.



Yeah it's fresh, but PowerISO is installed. I use it a good bit so it was on the urgent list.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

Got my 2nd fan for my rear radiator, looks much better. Once the 1090T gets in, I'll put the white tubing on, clean up the loop better and flip the rear radiator. During all of this I realized a much better solution to my water cooling using a Mountain Mods Pedestal: http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html and I have a 3x120 XSPC RX Radiator on the way. The pump/res combo and XSPC RX120 will also go into the pedestal. The wheels will be removed from the bottom of the Lian-Li and the pedestal will be mounted beneath it, and a simple hole will be cut at the bottom of the case to allow passage of the block(s) and tubing. Then re-mount the wheels under the pedestal. Total cost comes to about $350 which is a bit less than I expected.

Anyways, here it is now. (I can't wait to get my HDD space back!)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Got my 2nd fan for my rear radiator, looks much better. Once the 1090T gets in, I'll put the white tubing on, clean up the loop better and flip the rear radiator. During all of this I realized a much better solution to my water cooling using a Mountain Mods Pedestal: http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html and I have a 3x120 XSPC RX Radiator on the way. The pump/res combo and XSPC RX120 will also go into the pedestal. The wheels will be removed from the bottom of the Lian-Li and the pedestal will be mounted beneath it, and a simple hole will be cut at the bottom of the case to allow passage of the block(s) and tubing. Then re-mount the wheels under the pedestal. Total cost comes to about $350 which is a bit less than I expected.
> 
> Anyways, here it is now. (I can't wait to get my HDD space back!)
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2079.jpg



Really nice erocker!! 

Tell me though...why are all your pics reversed?


----------



## aCid888* (May 12, 2010)

The case is like that, not his pictures lol


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Really nice erocker!!
> 
> Tell me though...why are all your pics reversed?



Lol, the water would be pouring out of the resevoir if it were. The case is reverse ATX. Lian Li V1000B Plus II http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...ex=141&cl_index=1&sc_index=38&ss_index=96&g=q

Unfortunately they aren't being made at the moment. I love it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> The case is like that, not his pictures lol



LMAO!!! Right....I'm the retarded one  me please!


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Really nice erocker!!
> 
> Tell me though...why are all your pics reversed?



He's holding his camera upside down, or hes from Australia


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SK-1 (May 12, 2010)

Wow that Scythe Ninja Plus is big. Even in your huge (for a mid tower) V3.


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

@SK-1 -- should I spray-paint it black?


----------



## SK-1 (May 12, 2010)

anonemus said:


> @SK-1 -- should I spray-paint it black?



  The perfect solution.


----------



## Thrackan (May 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good man! My bro has that case and I just love it! Big enough for everything, yet small enough to just move around. A little "sleeper" case



Yeah I love it, "sleeper" is the right term there. Fits a full ATX board while remaining mATX size. The only problem I have with it is heat buildup at the top, since I run a low airflow config it doesn't suck the air out of there. I plan to fix that with a blowhole later on.

Cable management is hard, but not impossible.

The 5850 is missing there, it's currently packed up into its box, waiting for it to be sold. I'm getting a different card, most likely a 5770.


----------



## IINexusII (May 12, 2010)

i just got some money...  ill be building an phenom x6 rig after my exams so in about a week or two


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> i just got some money...  ill be building an phenom x6 rig after my exams so in about a week or two
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5783/capturesak.png


That's gonna be a sweet build 

I'd spend more on the speakers though, but I'm just a wannabe audiophile


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

anonemus said:


> @SK-1 -- should I spray-paint it black?



do NOT paint it, you will get higher temps


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do NOT paint it, you will get higher temps


Only 'cause it'll look so hot and sexy


----------



## anonemus (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do NOT paint it, you will get higher temps



Even if I do it only on the top fin and avoid the pipes?



theJesus said:


> Only 'cause it'll look so hot and sexy



Correct!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 12, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> i just got some money...  ill be building an phenom x6 rig after my exams so in about a week or two
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5783/capturesak.png



Nice build there...I'm with TJ on the speakers...but like him...I like my music and hate my neighbours  So I went with Logitech Z-5500's  What do you have in mind for memory?



anonemus said:


> Even if I do it only on the top fin and avoid the pipes?



I wouldn't mess with it. Instead, I would look for a performance CPU cooler that was more aesthetically pleasing if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## IINexusII (May 12, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice build there...I'm with TJ on the speakers...but like him...I like my music and hate my neighbours  So I went with Logitech Z-5500's  What do you have in mind for memory?



im not so picky about the sound really, i find my £10 speakers fine for me lol since i use headphones most of the times anyway. for the ram ive already ordered the ocz black edition kit off pixmania


----------



## SK-1 (May 12, 2010)

anonemus said:


> Even if I do it only on the top fin and avoid the pipes?



Thats the ticket. Just what can be seen. This will not effect the temps to any degree lol.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2010)

Cleaned things up!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

and turned the rad around i see and white + black tubing, thats not bad at all


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Cleaned things up!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2081.jpg



Nice build man. Really.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

Black and White tubing looks sweet in that case! Very nice layout there Erocker.


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Cleaned things up!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2081.jpg



Can you close the flash and let the exposure go for a touch longer?  That would really make those Xiggy's pop.


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Cleaned things up!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2081.jpg


I love it!  Especially the white tubing and the orange fans


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Can you close the flash and let the exposure go for a touch longer?  That would really make those Xiggy's pop.



Yes, I have to dig out my tripod, will in a bit.

So the whole reason I added a 2nd radiator was to do this. Stable: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





VV In my system specs. Lian Li V1000B Plus II.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Cleaned things up!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2081.jpg



 what's the case?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yes, I have to dig out my tripod, will in a bit.
> 
> So the whole reason I added a 2nd radiator was to do this. Stable: http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/247sss.jpg
> 
> VV In my system specs. Lian Li V1000B Plus II.



that's why I love amd. that temp right there!


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> that's why I love amd. that temp right there!



Heck my temps read higher than most AMD's so I'm happy.  10c above ambient sound about right. You see too many AMD's that are running at or below ambient and that's imposhible!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Heck my temps read higher than most AMD's so I'm happy.  10c above ambient sound about right. You see too many AMD's that are running at or below ambient and that's imposhible!!!



I really need to do one.. making up that "htpc" that I had for a short time, made me really love having amd again. 

Glad to see even that chip can make it sweet.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Can you close the flash and let the exposure go for a touch longer?  That would really make those Xiggy's pop.



Here you go!


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/lianliwhiteblack.jpg


I came.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Heck my temps read higher than most AMD's so I'm happy.  10c above ambient sound about right. You see too many AMD's that are running at or below ambient and that's imposhible!!!



Yup. My 1090T is running at 15c as I type this. Only problem is my house is currently 23c (73f). The temp sensors on these new hexa-cores suck. Im going to guess its really about 25c.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/lianliwhiteblack.jpg





Stunning!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/lianliwhiteblack.jpg



That res would look fabulous with some fluorescence or under or side lighting....white maybe?


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That res would look fabulous with some fluorescence or under or side lighting....white maybe?


I started to read your post and was going to say white, but then I realized you already did 

I think a soft white light behind it would be cool, nothing over-powering though, just enough to illuminate it.  Maybe an under-powered cathode with a diffuser on it, placed behind or underneath the res?  Just a little something to give it a nice soft glow


----------



## adam99leit (May 13, 2010)

heres a few pictures of my PC's ATM 2nd one is new NZXT Vulcan


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

Ooooh, I like the tubing 

I think I should stop following this thread because it makes me want to spend lots of money on a water-cooling loop


----------



## mordant80 (May 13, 2010)

Here's a quick pic of what i just finished building yesterday, specs to the left.


----------



## adam99leit (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Ooooh, I like the tubing
> 
> I think I should stop following this thread because it makes me want to spend lots of money on a water-cooling loop



lol just because u said that here more tubes for you to look at my old antec 1200 build


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

Man, I friggin' hate love you guys


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> lol just because u said that here more tubes for you to look at my old antec 1200 build
> 
> http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/adamz3/old antec 1200/n514703524_1668362_1946967.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## adam99leit (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Man, I friggin' hate love you guys



lol dont make me keep it up lol i got piles of liquid parts ill go put together more loops just for you  or dig up more old rigs i had liquid in


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> lol dont make me keep it up lol i got piles of liquid parts ill go put together more loops just for you  or dig up more old rigs i had liquid in


You could always just send some of those piles over here


----------



## adam99leit (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> You could always just send some of those piles over here



lol yeah..... im still surprised nobody has pointed out the 1200watt psu in my htpc


----------



## theJesus (May 13, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> lol yeah..... im still surprised nobody has pointed out the 1200watt psu in my htpc


I noticed it but I was still fixated on the pretty blue tubing 

edit: wait, _htpc_?  You put a 1200w PSU in an htpc!?


----------



## adam99leit (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I noticed it but I was still fixated on the pretty blue tubing
> 
> edit: wait, _htpc_?  You put a 1200w PSU in an htpc!?



since your distracted here is the other shots of it 

EDIT the nzxt vulcan is a matx tower case its extremely small with a i3 530 and a ssd and gigabyte H55M usb3 no gpu and a 1200watt psu lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I noticed it but I was still fixated on the pretty blue tubing
> 
> edit: wait, _htpc_?  You put a 1200w PSU in an htpc!?



Haha!!! That reminds me of my roommates build. He's running an Athlon X2 250 w/ one (1) Sapphire HD 5770 all at stock speed...his PSU? >>> A CM 1000w Silent Pro Modular.  I kinda talked him into it telling him he's have it for at least 15 years!! In case he upgrades...which I'm sure he will  



adam99leit said:


> since your distracted here is the other shots of it
> 
> EDIT the nzxt vulcan is a matx tower case its extremely small with a i3 530 and a ssd and gigabyte H55M usb3 no gpu and a 1200watt psu lol
> 
> ...



Very nice pics again adam. Very neat and organized.


----------



## IINexusII (May 13, 2010)

my parts are here  except the hdd's

the obsidian is wayy to huge it broke my back trying to take it up in the loft 






sadly the ocz black edition ram was green :| ill see how they run it its crap ill exchange for dominators


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> my parts are here  except the hdd's
> 
> the obsidian is wayy to huge it broke my back trying to take it up in the loft
> 
> ...



Oooooo It's Christmas in spring for Nexus!!!!  Cheers mate! I know that feeling....here's a pic of my day...January 9th 2009:






And I would definitely go for the Dominators. Aside from being excellent RAM, Corsair's warranties and customer service are Top Notch....RMA's issued within 24 hours. I speak by experience.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 13, 2010)

@adam
How are you liking the NZXT Vulcan.  I was linked to a review of the case by a friend a couple of days ago and really liked the general layout and size of the case.  What are your impressions? (other than it's small OFC)


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That res would look fabulous with some fluorescence or under or side lighting....white maybe?



Yeah, I've gone through two white led's in that reservoir. For some reason they keep burning out on me prematurely. I have two more on the way.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2010)

Redid my water loop today and took out the single 120 rad and left the 240 rad in there and also turned the fans so they blew air out the top and i must say temps dropped pretty good. up to 5 deg  i ran prime95 on max heat for 45 minutes and didnt go above 52 deg 






*edit*

Well i did 45 minutes of prime95 on max heat with the cpu @ 4ghz @1.25v and it did fairly well. it got full load at 68deg. Not the coolest temps but it will do


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Oooooo It's Christmas in spring for Nexus!!!!  Cheers mate! I know that feeling....here's a pic of my day...January 9th 2009:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090109/Picture.jpg
> 
> And I would definitely go for the Dominators. Aside from being excellent RAM, Corsair's warranties and customer service are Top Notch....RMA's issued within 24 hours. I speak by experience.



Lap that Big Typhoon before using it.


----------



## phanbuey (May 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Redid my water loop today and took out the single 120 rad and left the 240 rad in there and also turned the fans so they blew air out the top and i must say temps dropped pretty good. up to 5 deg  i ran prime95 on max heat for 45 minutes and didnt go above 52 deg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100513/newsetup.jpg
> 
> ...



Linpack that sucker!  Intel Burn Test


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> Linpack that sucker!  Intel Burn Test



I just used Prime95 cause it generates the most heat. linX doesnt do a good job. i believe InteBurnTest is the best


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lap that Big Typhoon before using it.



Yes I do want to lap it...never got around to it.

However...these are my temps right now......I'm running the WCG Client on full while listening to music. So full load.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes I do want to lap it...never got around to it.
> 
> However...these are my temps right now......I'm running the WCG Client on full while listening to music. So full load.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100513/currenttemps.jpg



That is hot in temp dept


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 13, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> That is hot in temp dept



Max temp for my CPU is 61c. As is under full load it hovers between 48-50c with an occasional rare peak above 50c.

Remember this is under full load all four cores at 100%

That is not hot. Here's a current shot of AOD status monitor as I type this:






Lapping the Big T will lower the temps by 2c at most. Maybe 4c if I lap my CPU as well


----------



## r9 (May 13, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> my parts are here  except the hdd's
> 
> the obsidian is wayy to huge it broke my back trying to take it up in the loft
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (May 13, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Ooooh, I like the tubing
> 
> I think I should stop following this thread because it makes me want to spend lots of money on a water-cooling loop



you and me both and I just don't have the cash right now to do so


----------



## douglatins (May 14, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> heres a few pictures of my PC's ATM 2nd one is new NZXT Vulcan
> 
> http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww326/adamz3/Cosmos s build/100_6024.jpg
> 
> ...



WOW PSU OVERKILL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2010)

Overkill is NEVER an option


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2010)

I wish I would have taken pics of all the boxes when I first built my PC 


adam99leit said:


> since your distracted here is the other shots of it
> 
> EDIT the nzxt vulcan is a matx tower case its extremely small with a i3 530 and a ssd and gigabyte H55M usb3 no gpu and a 1200watt psu lol
> 
> ...


Wooaahhh . . .  Bluueee, sooo bluuueee! (bit of an inside joke amongst my friends and I)




brandonwh64 said:


> I just used Prime95 cause it generates the most heat. linX doesnt do a good job. i believe InteBurnTest is the best


Really?  That looks like you're doing blend or something other than small FFTs and, for me, OCCT's linpack generates ~10c more heat than Prime95, unless you do small FFTs, but even then OCCT is a few degrees warmer.  Also in my testing, OCCT catches instability a bit quicker than Prime95.


Athlonite said:


> you and me both and I just don't have the cash right now to do so


Me neither.  If I did, it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Wile E (May 14, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> i just got some money...  ill be building an phenom x6 rig after my exams so in about a week or two
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5783/capturesak.png



Don't get the 1090T. Not worth the price. Get the 1055T.

EDIT: Premature response. Missed a whole page. I see that youy already have it now. I would've gone 1055T and used the money saved to upgrade elsewhere.


----------



## adam99leit (May 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Overkill is NEVER an option



thank you  i officially use under 200 watts of it but its nice in case i want to u know 5970 crossfire on liquid or something down the road  

also on a serious side not i always buy huge psu's because i change my rigs a ton so if i keep like 1000w+ pus's around they will always power any rig i put them in like that tt 1200w its been in 3 pcs one had 4 4890s so thats why i have the huge psu's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 14, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> thank you  i officially use under 200 watts of it but its nice in case i want to u know 5970 crossfire on liquid or something down the road
> 
> also on a serious side not i always buy huge psu's because i change my rigs a ton so if i keep like 1000w+ pus's around they will always power any rig i put them in like that tt 1200w its been in 3 pcs one had 4 4890s so thats why i have the huge psu's





+ a PSU is usually something that you're gonna keep for a very long time if you're smart imo

so you might as well get some good stuff to begin with instead of upgrading it all the time


----------



## adam99leit (May 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> + a PSU is usually something that you're gonna keep for a very long time if you're smart imo
> 
> so you might as well get some good stuff to begin with instead of upgrading it all the time



very much agree i have a old galaxy 1000w around still weighs as much as a brick still going strong i think it was like 500$+ when i picked it up and i still have it and its going strong to this day 24/7 use


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2010)

500 Watt Antec Neo HE that is almost 4 Years Old now. Still working hard.


----------



## Thrackan (May 14, 2010)

Dammit I love the silence in my case without a GFX card in, but onboard plays GRID like crap


----------



## mastrdrver (May 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just used Prime95 cause it generates the most heat. linX doesnt do a good job. i believe InteBurnTest is the best



Are you using custom settings? For me LinX creates more heat. Though, there is a bug in it and depending on certain voltages you will get low heat output but your GFlop output will be lower given different amounts of memory used. You just have to change the amount of memory used to resolve this.


----------



## Athlonite (May 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> 500 Watt Antec Neo HE that is almost 4 Years Old now. Still working hard.



little Hiper typeR 580 for me been going strong for a couple of years now before that i had an Raidmax modular 520 for about 5 years it' still going with some new caps installed in my mates PC


----------



## IINexusII (May 14, 2010)

sorry for the camera quility on some shots

my new PC ATM


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2010)

Looks good 

So how nice is that corsair cooler?  Seems really popular and I'm wondering if it would be a worthy replacement for my modded coolit eliminator or if it would just be about the same.


----------



## IINexusII (May 14, 2010)

speaking of tempreatures its not bad, around 25c idle for me on stock cpu. havent really checked any overclocking on the rig yet. the only problem id say is putting the pump thing onto the cpu its abit flimsy the way its connected to the socket

i dont think there will be any need to upgrade to it the coolit would prob have the same temps

also would it be better if i flip the rad upside down?


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> speaking of tempreatures its not bad, around 25c idle for me on stock cpu. havent really checked any overclocking on the rig yet. the only problem id say is putting the pump thing onto the cpu its abit flimsy the way its connected to the socket
> 
> i dont think there will be any need to upgrade to it the coolit would prob have the same temps
> 
> also would it be better if i flip the rad upside down?


Oh, I never noticed that's where the pump was, I guess I just never thought about it 

I have no idea about flipping the rad; I pretty much don't know crap about loops.


----------



## Thrackan (May 14, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> speaking of tempreatures its not bad, around 25c idle for me on stock cpu. havent really checked any overclocking on the rig yet. the only problem id say is putting the pump thing onto the cpu its abit flimsy the way its connected to the socket
> 
> i dont think there will be any need to upgrade to it the coolit would prob have the same temps
> 
> also would it be better if i flip the rad upside down?



Difference would be minimal, and if I'd be nitpicking about it, the current setup would be best as the heat rises into the rad instead of being directly pumped back out.

But that would probably not even be a degree difference there, especially over time when the loops temperature levels out.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2010)

just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02877.jpg



Uber-sexeh!!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 14, 2010)

I can't see the picture because of how aswesome it looks!

Or, it could be because of a work filter 

Ether way, I know it looks sex!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02877.jpg



Thats awesome man. I know those a great fans but I really wish they would change the color.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

jesus, that is just beautiful peet!


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02877.jpg



Pure sexiness


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

alot cleaner looking


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

That looks nice, but one question: Why don't you have heatspreaders on your ram?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

DDR3's dont get as hot as ddr2 afaik,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

theJesus said:


> That looks nice, but one question: Why don't you have heatspreaders on your ram?





(FIH) The Don said:


> DDR3's dont get as hot as ddr2 afaik,



this ^^  also i am not running crazy voltage into them(running 1.61v)


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

But heatspreaders look sexy!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alot cleaner looking
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/S5031133.jpg



OMFG that is the cleanest i've ever seen your rig.. and i've been browsing this forum for a long time lol.  good job man, looks stellar


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alot cleaner looking
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/S5031133.jpg



MUCH MUCH better.  Any pics from the side?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Oh hai guys.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 15, 2010)

I don't need pictures to say mine looks like crap. Runs like crap. Need upgrade asap. lol


----------



## remixedcat (May 15, 2010)

mines sexy. 

and no heat spreaders??? nooooo!


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2010)

theJesus said:


> But heatspreaders look sexy!



I like my RAM naked.


----------



## remixedcat (May 15, 2010)

LOL. naked and HOT!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (May 15, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> LOL. naked and HOT!!!!



No, that's how I like my women.

My RAM can easily be touched whilst being fully loaded. DDR3 > DDR2


----------



## remixedcat (May 15, 2010)

nice LOL. what's your temps??


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to TPU now as well, remixed?  


A Cheese Danish said:


> I don't need pictures to say mine looks like crap. Runs like crap. Need upgrade asap. lol


I can vouch for this.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/lianliwhiteblack.jpg



dude that is sexy E. I love that amb purple glow bouncing off the white tubes that looks really slick.


----------



## remixedcat (May 15, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Welcome to TPU now as well, remixed?
> 
> I can vouch for this.



yepperz  

might post a pic soon as I get my friggin camera to be able to last long enough to take one picture without dieing.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Oh hai guys.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/008.jpg



Nice CM690....good case. Does it really say radical Edward on the front of it? 

Oh and welcome to TPU remixed cat.


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> yepperz
> 
> might post a pic soon as I get my friggin camera to be able to last long enough to take one picture without dieing.


My mind's in the gutter; I'm not going to say what I thought while I read that.

I swear I'm going to take pics for this thread sometime kinda soon maybe . . . probably.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice CM690....good case. Does it really say radical Edward on the front of it?
> 
> Oh and welcome to TPU remixed cat.




No, that's a joke between myself and T77. He's got one heck of a sense of humor.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Oh hai guys.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/008.jpg



wait...when did this happen....where did the second rig/monitor?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> wait...when did this happen....where did the second rig/monitor?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122177


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122177



uh I see now When that 9800GT is installed this will be a huge jump from his P4.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Damn straight! It's a great little rig so far.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02877.jpg



Now that is a _Cream Dream!_


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 15, 2010)

okay, this is my rig ATM, a liiitle bit cleaner than before, and i have to unplug all the fans to keep it quiet. and you can look how cramped the case is.







various cables for the fp connectivity





R4's??? dunno bout that..





PITA to do this





dont mind that yellow cable, its for powering on my pc





better angle of the xiggy





the fans are all turned off except the rear exhaust, PSU fan, and the VGA fans.
the Xig keeps the 1.26V 3.5GHz E7400 a nice 60-62C when full load.

and sorry for the shitty pics, those are taken from a phone camera.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2010)

There should be a Better way of mounting those fans, i've seen rubber bands fail and that bottom fan you don't want it to be on and it strikes your video card tearing components off the PCB.  Ive used Twist Ties as a means for my rear Case fan mounts- I had to mount my rear fans externally so my CPU cooler would install properly since on the DFI NF2 Ultra-B the CPU sits way aft on the motherboard.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 15, 2010)

oh and my bottom fans is mounted by the rubber things that came from the xig.
so its no problem, i just put the rubber band to keep the top fan from falling.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> There should be a Better way of mounting those fans, i've seen rubber bands fail and that bottom fan you don't want it to be on and it strikes your video card tearing components off the PCB.  Ive used Twist Ties as a means for my rear Case fan mounts- I had to mount my rear fans externally so my CPU cooler would install properly since on the DFI NF2 Ultra-B the CPU sits way aft on the motherboard.



Yes, this happened to a friend of mine, the rubber bands snapped when he was in another room and when the cpu fan fell it snagged the edge of the graphics card and snapped a blade clean off.

@
AhokZYashA:

have you thought of using paper clips or maybe zip ties?


----------



## theJesus (May 15, 2010)

Zip ties are where it's at


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 15, 2010)

heres how i mounted the bottom fans




sorry for the dust though..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> MUCH MUCH better.  Any pics from the side?



take a look at my p-log  if there isn't a pic there of something your looking for let me know and i will take one


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take a look at my p-log  if there isn't a pic there of something your looking for let me know and i will take one



Saw that afterwards, just what I was looking for.  Much better Tim, much better!  Hey did you get the router?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Saw that afterwards, just what I was looking for.  Much better Tim, much better!  Hey did you get the router?



yes i got it a couple days ago and am using it as we speak. Sorry i have had alot of drama going on i forgot to PM you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i got it a couple days ago and am using it as we speak. Sorry i have had alot of drama going on i forgot to PM you



No problem dude, glad you got it   Sorry for the delay on my end too bro, completely slipped my mind


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No problem dude, glad you got it   Sorry for the delay on my end too bro, completely slipped my mind



its alright. I couldn't really do much with my rig till i got the PSU i was waiting for. I didn't trust the 500w to run my rig OCed and folding/crunching anyways


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2010)

you will get to know, what really "cramped" is, when you work with Watercooling on a Case, smaller than medium !

do you operate the rig with the sidepanel open,or do you put it on?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its alright. I couldn't really do much with my rig till i got the PSU i was waiting for. I didn't trust the 500w to run my rig OCed and folding/crunching anyways



Figured I would apologize, nothing to hide.  I feel better now


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you will get to know, what really "cramped" is, when you work with Watercooling on a Case, smaller than medium !
> 
> do you operate the rig with the sidepanel open,or do you put it on?



i left it open.
the Xig is too tall for my case so it wont get closed..

its a bit better actually, before i have 2 more HDD and 1 more ODD, 
cable management is a really PITA inside my case..

must change case, any suggestion with a CHEAP and reliable case?
for less than $40?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

I like this case. I just built into if. Great little case. 

Another good case


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I like this case. I just built into if. Great little case.
> 
> Another good case



Better Case


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Better Case



That's outside his price range IMO.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you will get to know, what really "cramped" is, when you work with Watercooling on a Case, smaller than medium !
> 
> do you operate the rig with the sidepanel open,or do you put it on?



I put it on, i don't like to have a open case 


EDIT:that wasn't too me was it? 

@CP i am thinking about flashing the router to DD-WRT


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 16, 2010)

ill think again on my case tho..
lets see if it will fit a 5850

it a good ol little case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> ill think again on my case tho..
> lets see if it will fit a 5850
> 
> it a good ol little case.





brandonwh64 said:


> Better Case



If you add a little bit more money. the case i recommended earlier will fit a 5850. i can vouch for that


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Brandon, way to make me feel not helpful.  

Honestly, I'd recommend a CM 590, 690, or 690 II.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 16, 2010)

the 690 II is about $100
i rather buy a 1TB HDD 
but yeah ill have a look..


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

The CM 690 series is worth the money.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 16, 2010)

is it really that good?
hows the airflow?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> just a bit of testing before one goes in the "Hers" rig.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100514/DSC02877.jpg



NICE.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

I love my CM 690. Great airflow.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Zip ties are where it's at



Yup!!  Oh and don't forget Duct Tape!!!!!



Radical_Edward said:


> I love my CM 690. Great airflow.



AS DO I!


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

I really love the Cooler Master Elite 335 that I picked up last November for only $30 shipped and I can't wait to finish filling it up


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Basically, Cooler Master cases rock.


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup!!  Oh and don't forget Duct Tape!!!!!


Oh dear . . . so many monstrosities I made with duct tape before I got more appropriate supplies 


Radical_Edward said:


> Basically, Cooler Master cases rock.


I think I would have to agree here.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Basically, Cooler Master cases rock.



Yes they do....


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2010)

Anyone have a fix for fan hum when using one on the side of the CM 590? It doesn't matter what fan I put on there, even with rubber mounts, they all hum when intaking air unless I use the board to slow them down to 700 rpms or less. Though, if you put your ear up to the case, you can still hear a faint humming. If I flip the fan around and use it to pull air out of the case, the noise goes away no matter the rpm. I've checked and made sure they are not rubbing the side of the case (none are), so I'm not really sure what to do. 

BTW, anyone looking for a 140mm fan that isn't a sleeve, doesn't cost a fortune, and is quite should look at these: Masscool 140mm ball bearing fans

I ordered two for the top of my 590 since I really didn't want to run a sleeve fan up there. Wasn't quite sure because it is impossible to find anyone who has used Masscool. Needless to say, they move a good amount of air while being just about quite. I can hear a faint tick from one of them at 12v, but I have to have my ear up next to it and be listening for it. They sleeve the cable all the way and even come with rubber mounts. For the 10 bucks or so they were, I'm very impressed.

Also, if anyone is looking for a R4 alternative that is a little slower: here. It is quite literally exactly like the R4 except they only make them in blue, turn a little slower, and are also ball bearing. I have it bolted to the hard drive cage where I had the R4. Neither of them made any noise, but since it turns a little slower it has less air noise (of course) than the R4. 

Once I figure out this side panel humming noise on the 590, I'm going to get another to put there and a 120mm version to replace the exhaust. I'm really liking Masscool ball bearing fans if you can't tell. 



edit: BTW, anyone have comments on this HEC/Compucase.....huh.....case?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

OCD anyone? I am!


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The CM 690 series is worth the money.





AhokZYashA said:


> is it really that good?
> hows the airflow?



Absolutely worth the cash. Bought one for my dad for his birthday, and almost kept it for myself. lol Awesome airflow, and just generally an awesome case altogether.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Absolutely worth the cash. Bought one for my dad for his birthday, and almost kept it for myself. lol Awesome airflow, and just generally an awesome case altogether.



Agreed.

Currently using a CM690, and i love it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Currently using a CM690, and i love it.



Show us a side view of your CM690 ATM


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Bought one for my dad for his birthday, and almost kept it for myself. lol Awesome airflow, and just generally an awesome case altogether.


I bought that CM Elite for my girlfriend and I _am_ keeping it now


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about paying my old neighbor a few bucks to sandblast the Sniper logo on my side panel window. Anyone know if you can even sandblast 1/8" polycarbonate?

Here's what would go on there:






Teh winder:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

theJesus said:


> I bought that CM Elite for my girlfriend and I _am_ keeping it now


Only when you realized she was suddenly cooler than you??



Soylent Joe said:


> I'm thinking about paying my old neighbor a few bucks to sandblast the Sniper logo on my side panel window. Anyone know if you can even sandblast 1/8" polycarbonate?
> 
> Here's what would go on there:
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/195/sniperlol.jpg
> ...



Etching Soylent...it's called Etching. It can be done yes. Nice pics bytheway.


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Only when you realized she was suddenly cooler than you??


No, when we broke up


----------



## Athlonite (May 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have a fix for fan hum when using one on the side of the CM 590? It doesn't matter what fan I put on there, even with rubber mounts, they all hum when intaking air unless I use the board to slow them down to 700 rpms or less. Though, if you put your ear up to the case, you can still hear a faint humming. If I flip the fan around and use it to pull air out of the case, the noise goes away no matter the rpm. I've checked and made sure they are not rubbing the side of the case (none are), so I'm not really sure what to do.
> 
> BTW, anyone looking for a 140mm fan that isn't a sleeve, doesn't cost a fortune, and is quite should look at these: Masscool 140mm ball bearing fans
> 
> ...



I like the look of that R4 alternative and side panel hum is caused by flimsy panels


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Etching Soylent...it's called Etching. It can be done yes. Nice pics bytheway.



Yeah...etching, with the guys sandblaster. I'm sure there are a few different tools you could use to etch something. Here's basically what I'd want on there. It took only a few minutes in Paint to throw this logo together, but I'd make sure the measurements on the final version were even and all.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah...etching, with the guys sandblaster. I'm sure there are a few different tools you could use to etch something. Here's basically what I'd want on there. It took only a few minutes in Paint to throw this logo together, but I'd make sure the measurements on the final version were even and all.
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/912/logo1ao.jpg



Yep...can be done with etching...or a lot of attitude. Get in touch with CyberDruid....I think he might be able to hook you up.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have a fix for fan hum when using one on the side of the CM 590? It doesn't matter what fan I put on there, even with rubber mounts, they all hum when intaking air unless I use the board to slow them down to 700 rpms or less. Though, if you put your ear up to the case, you can still hear a faint humming. If I flip the fan around and use it to pull air out of the case, the noise goes away no matter the rpm. I've checked and made sure they are not rubbing the side of the case (none are), so I'm not really sure what to do.
> 
> BTW, anyone looking for a 140mm fan that isn't a sleeve, doesn't cost a fortune, and is quite should look at these: Masscool 140mm ball bearing fans
> 
> ...



Sounds like a loose side panel or maybe airflow is being restricted funny. 

I removed the mesh my CM 690 windowed side came with, and replaced it with a fan grill. It helped quite a bit.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 16, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i left it open.
> the Xig is too tall for my case so it wont get closed..
> 
> its a bit better actually, before i have 2 more HDD and 1 more ODD,
> ...



take a steel made standard case, and mod it to your needs, that would totally fit in your budget, and would probably look very custom, if youre common with craftsmanship 
not the usual suggestion, but it works!


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> take a steel made standard case, and mod it to your needs, that would totally fit in your budget, and would probably look very custom, if youre common with craftsmanship
> not the usual suggestion, but it works!


This.  See also: MKmods


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2010)

OMG that site has been around forever!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Show us a side view of your CM690 ATM



If only i had a camera on hand.:shadedshu


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 16, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> If only i had a camera on hand.:shadedshu



You got a core i7 and no camera? 

Borrow your friend's cell phone...do what it takes...get er done!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 16, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You got a core i7 and no camera?
> 
> Borrow your friend's cell phone...do what it takes...get er done!



I'll try and get some pics up for you guys.

I should be able to get my hands on a camera pretty soon.


----------



## theJesus (May 16, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> OMG that site has been around forever!


mark's?  I didn't think he had his site up anymore 
Regardless, I know he loves cheap cases for modding, and so do I


----------



## thesilph (May 16, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> i left it open.
> the Xig is too tall for my case so it wont get closed..
> 
> its a bit better actually, before i have 2 more HDD and 1 more ODD,
> ...



thermaltake V3, bought one for a friend and I was expecting a cheap feeling case. but its really solid and sturdy, plus has nice airflow. CAN fit any cooler I've seen too
I guess thermaltake is better than I thought, I'm getting one of those in a week or so

IDK about the price there but should be around 40$


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

thesilph said:


> thermaltake V3, bought one for a friend and I was expecting a cheap feeling case. but its really solid and sturdy, plus has nice airflow. CAN fit any cooler I've seen too
> I guess thermaltake is better than I thought, I'm getting one of those in a week or so
> 
> IDK about the price there but should be around 40$






Radical_Edward said:


> I like this case. I just built into if. Great little case.
> 
> Another good case


----------



## thesilph (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


>



ooops, didn't even notice that 

well at least we agree on that one


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Its a great case for the price. I'm going to build into it for my GF's rig most likely.


----------



## King Wookie (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sounds like a loose side panel or maybe airflow is being restricted funny.
> 
> I removed the mesh my CM 690 windowed side came with, and replaced it with a fan grill. It helped quite a bit.



I did the same with my 590. That grill is seriously restrictive.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, and if you put a R4 in that spot. Get ready for some annoying air restricting noises. Sounds like a car window barely open at 60MPH. Soooo annoying. (Mine did this before I got a fan grill, now it sounds normal. Yay!)


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


>





thesilph said:


> ooops, didn't even notice that
> 
> well at least we agree on that one





Radical_Edward said:


> Its a great case for the price. I'm going to build into it for my GF's rig most likely.



Perhaps, but it's very narrow. I bet large tower coolers don't fit well.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

thesilph said:


> thermaltake V3, bought one for a friend and I was expecting a cheap feeling case. but its really solid and sturdy, plus has nice airflow. CAN fit any cooler I've seen too
> I guess thermaltake is better than I thought, I'm getting one of those in a week or so
> 
> IDK about the price there but should be around 40$



Yeah I bought a V3 case for $40 as my 2nd rig (cruncher) and for a cheap case it's not that bad. My only con is the little too no space at the top of the mobo.


----------



## anonemus (May 17, 2010)

@T77-- can you post more pics of your cable management? that's also my complaint with my V3


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (May 17, 2010)

Is the V3 a good Case ?

Better than the Asgard ?

[ PS : R.I.P. Ronnie. ]


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

anonemus said:


> @T77-- can you post more pics of your cable management? that's also my complaint with my V3



Cable management with this is great, but keep in mind I am no stranger to the arts of C/M












This shot was with old specs>






But remember, like I said before...You might have a difficult time mounting fans to the top vents due to this cases lack of space. As you can see in the pic below- the ram clips get in the way. Also the rad of my H50 barely clears the ram clips (see 2nd pic below). If you don't mind the noise, Scythe Slipstream fans work very well as top fans and wont interfere with the mobo. Overall this case is great quality for value! This case has plenty of places to mount fans, so not having top fans is fine because the heat that does rise will just flow through the vent anyway.


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2010)

Looks damn nice, but . . . 


t77snapshot said:


> Cable management with this is great, but keep in mind I am *now* stranger to the arts of C/M


That made me confused for about a minute


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

theJesus said:


> Looks damn nice, but . . .
> 
> That made me confused for about a minute



TYPO I fixed it!


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2010)

lol   Either way, it looks good.  That's why I was confused, thinking "wait . . . he's a stranger to cable management, but did _that_?"


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

theJesus said:


> lol   Either way, it looks good.  That's why I was confused, thinking "wait . . . he's a stranger to cable management, but did _that_?"



I know right?!


----------



## theJesus (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking "damn, he'll be chopping cables and soldering 'em to the back of the motherboard in no time!"


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 18, 2010)

@t77,
Nice looking motherboard you've got there


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> @t77,
> Nice looking motherboard you've got there



she's a beauty


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

WOW T77 that is a NICE setup you have there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

t77's cable management is top notch 

He is also addicted to the Corsair H50


----------



## onepost (May 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Cable management with this is great, but keep in mind I am no stranger to the arts of C/M



Since you are in oc, CA and i'm in san diego i think it would be awesome if you came and did your thing on my pc 

seriously - you should do a how to guide


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

onepost said:


> Since you are in oc, CA and i'm in san diego i think it would be awesome if you came and did your thing on my pc
> 
> seriously - you should do a how to guide



You know if I had a another reason to go down to San Diego, I really would stop by and be happy to do the c/m on your case.


----------



## anonemus (May 18, 2010)

@ t77-- DRATS!!!! if only I've seen your work two weeks earlier I would've never sold my CX400W! I thought it was impossible to CM it in my V3. Very beautiful work!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2010)

The GF and I moved things around a bit today. Got another shelf too, now my PC isn't on top of it's old box anymore! Yay!


----------



## anonemus (May 18, 2010)

looking much better, Ed!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. The room feels much bigger now, and I feel like I have my own little "area" of space. It's nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The GF and I moved things around a bit today. Got another shelf too, now my PC isn't on top of it's old box anymore! Yay!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/004.jpg



Looks very neat and organized now bro   You and your GF did a good job


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2010)

which reminds me i must get onto cleaning up my little PC spot i have a terrible bad habit of just leaving shit lying round and then having to do a major rummage to find anything LOL


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

anonemus said:


> looking much better, Ed!



I don't know why, but I immediately thought of this. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> which reminds me i must get onto cleaning up my little PC spot i have a terrible bad habit of just leaving shit lying round and then having to do a major rummage to find anything LOL



I gotta clean my room up a bit, but I gotta get rid of some furniture and get a nice computer desk to put everything on it or around it   For now till I do that it stays as is


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2010)

YAY for ed ed and eddie


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2010)

Wile E, I hate that show. So much. 



Chicken Patty said:


> Looks very neat and organized now bro   You and your GF did a good job



Thanks CP. We tried. 

Athlonite, my area is normally a bit bad too, but it's clean looking now thanks to having extra space to store things.


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2010)

I'd put up a pic but i don't think you guys wanna see just how much of a mess mine is

I seen you before pic Rad it certainly wasn't a mess but it does look a lot smarter now now the case box is outta the picture


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wile E, I hate that show. So much.



Sai waaaattt?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2010)

That show sucks. Terrible "humor", bad "art". 

If I wanted to watch something that bad, I'd just change the channel to Fox news. 

Oh, and I don't take kindly to death threats, even if they are jokes.


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That show sucks. Terrible "humor", bad "art".
> 
> If I wanted to watch something that bad, I'd just change the channel to Fox news.
> 
> Oh, and I don't take kindly to death threats, even if they are jokes.


Screw you, I think the show is hilarious.  Tho I think Fox news is pretty funny as well. lol

As far as the death threats, you need to take that up with Mr Owl. I can't control him.            

Help me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

looks very good Ed

i hate sitting in a dark spot, makes me depressed  
i like sitting next to the windows/door so i can looks outside everu once in a while

gotta clean up and take a pic of the rig ATM



Wile E said:


> Screw you, I think the show is hilarious.  Tho I think Fox news is pretty funny as well. lol
> 
> As far as the death threats, you need to take that up with Mr Owl. I can't control him.
> 
> Help me.





you're doomed


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The GF and I moved things around a bit today. Got another shelf too, now my PC isn't on top of it's old box anymore! Yay!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/004.jpg



Nice...CM690 is lookin good.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 18, 2010)

T77 : thats a very clean CM there, 
wish my case can do that though..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 18, 2010)

After seeing the TT V3 I am not impressed, however, I AM impressed on how you pulled it off T77.

That's all I got to say.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> After seeing the TT V3 I am not impressed, however, I AM impressed on how you pulled it off T77.
> 
> That's all I got to say.



Thanks CA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Screw you, I think the show is hilarious.  Tho I think Fox news is pretty funny as well. lol
> 
> As far as the death threats, you need to take that up with Mr Owl. I can't control him.
> 
> Help me.



I got your back! Ed, Edd and Eddie is awesome! The big one reminds me of how I tend to OC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

my pc is about to get off the mo foin hook


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)




----------



## onepost (May 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You know if I had a another reason to go down to San Diego, I really would stop by and be happy to do the c/m on your case.



such as free beer and pizza?


----------



## computertechy (May 18, 2010)

Fits,  would u ship to uk? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

MY pc ATM...


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2010)

Hot damn! Mega-Rig is MEGA!! Geek pr0n at it's finest Fits.  

Can't wait to see it with all the W/C hooked up.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

Nice Fits

Now get them water cooled and lets see some numbers~


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2010)

Eh, Nice Rig n all, TBH it would be worthwhile as a Workstation/Server, stuff some FireGL or Quadros in there and you are set.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 18, 2010)

Haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's one I snapped while cleaning.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's one I snapped while cleaning.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._437169387344_693357344_5370516_5208425_n.jpg



Nice Don, it looks clean....well accept for the dust.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 18, 2010)

Yah, my camera died after a few snaps so I didn't get any after shots.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2010)

that cooler block the first 2 ramslots?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 19, 2010)

With the fan on, yes.  The fan is actually mounted above my tall ass ram so it actually blows a bit above the cooler.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 19, 2010)

For anyone that has been trying to find ball bearing Yate Loon fans (at least 120mm ones) I think you might be interested in this and this.

If those pictures are accurate, then it looks like Newegg is carrying rebranded Yate Loon fans under the Chieftec label. The two 120mm ones there are the slow and medium speed ones though it looks like they took the medium fan and put a 4 pin on it and added a pwm circuit to the fan.

BTW, still love my 140mm Masscools. For reference, the Noctuas on my D14 in the same case are louder.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 19, 2010)

This mess is what I have currently:





Yup, needs cleaned and I need to make everything look better


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 19, 2010)

You should really set that hard drive on top of the tub at least. If your not gunna have it in the case, that is.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

Look Ma! It's a PhysX card!


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 20, 2010)

What did you end up with Erocker? Look's like a Galaxy 240/250? DDR3 or DDR5? I wanna slap my GT 240 1g ddr3 in my rig for PhysX.. Let me know how it does after benching if you could..


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Look Ma! It's a PhysX card!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2099.jpg



I wont waste time with an NV part in my machine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Nice Card setup there!!

Did some OCing today with the new cooler.


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wont waste time with an NV part in my machine.



Lol, I was bored and I had a GC for Best Buy. This is my 4th attempt at combining PhysX with ATi cards. It works! Plus, I liked this card since I don't have to hook up any power cables.



brandonwh64 said:


> Nice Card setup there!!
> 
> Did some OCing today with the new cooler.
> 
> ...



Love the B-Envi!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Love the B-Envi!



Thanks erocker! you are my influence on getting this case after i seen yours in the case gallery


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

TONYSALEM said:


> What did you end up with Erocker? Look's like a Galaxy 240/250? DDR3 or DDR5? I wanna slap my GT 240 1g ddr3 in my rig for PhysX.. Let me know how it does after benching if you could..



Yup, my card is the GT 240 1g DDR3. 6700 in fluidmark and 31000 CPU score in Vantage with my PII at 4ghz. The only reason I took the previous PhysX cards out was power consumption. This card downclocks nicely and I'm using 10 watts more at idle than before installing the card. I got it mainly to mess around in UT3 and to see if I can get it working in Just Cause 2. I was also going to play through Mirrors Edge again as I love that game.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2010)

Erocker, does PVK support Physx?


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

Well, it has whatever physics that are coded in the Orange Box. Heh, I'm trying to think of other games that acutally use PhysX that I would play. For all the talk you hear on it and all the marketing they do, there really isn't much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Well, it has whatever physics that are coded in the Orange Box. Heh, I'm trying to think of other games that acutally use PhysX that I would play. For all the talk you hear on it and all the marketing they do, there really isn't much.



I had a 9600GT for physx but i took it out and sent it to Jrracing for him to fold. Now im getting a HIS 3870 for my HTPC


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 20, 2010)

I am going to try it out on Batman AA this weekend hopefully.. I heard it makes a decent difference.. Hard to get it going with Ati drivers and nvid drivers? I seen a post somewhere how to do it.. I guess i will find it this weekend.. Or.. PM Erocker!! lol


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2010)

Batman actually does benefit from Physx.  Metro 2033 supports Physx but I cant remember seeing anything when I was playing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

TONYSALEM said:


> I am going to try it out on Batman AA this weekend hopefully.. I heard it makes a decent difference.. Hard to get it going with Ati drivers and nvid drivers? I seen a post somewhere how to do it.. I guess i will find it this weekend.. Or.. PM Erocker!! lol



Physx did ALOT of improvment for Metro 2033. with just the 5850 i was getting 30-40FPS on high and with the 5850 and 9600GT for physx, i was getting 50-70FPS! Its kinda sad that you have to have a specific item to play a game


----------



## erocker (May 20, 2010)

I don't own Batman and don't plan on owning it. I do have Metro 2033 and that would be a great game to try out again. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 20, 2010)

I've seen Metro2033 play on physx. There really isn't a difference between a ati card running it, and a ati card with physx. RM is running 4870's with a 250 and it was "smooth" but a 5870/5850 can make it that smooth..

But, that doesn't mean I don't want one myself! lol


----------



## xBruce88x (May 20, 2010)

@erocker, the orange box games use Havok Physics.

here's mine... removed a 16x dvd rom to make room for a 120mm fan I stole from a 268w sony vaio power supply muwahahaha






Its an NMB 4710KL-04W-B39, hard finding exact specs on it but i'm sure it can do over 70CFM, but i have it on the 5V to make it silent, it can be noisy on the 12v lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 20, 2010)

Rexus/NMB fans are decent, I pulled one out of a Mac G4 and used it for a while. Until I got my Cooler Master R4's.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 20, 2010)

yea i've got an even bigger NMB (thicker, but still 120mm) that i got outta a dell, just need to find it. I plan on putting it in the back somehow... i'll need to cut the case me thinks... and put it on the 5v also, since its really loud lol.


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yup, my card is the GT 240 1g DDR3. 6700 in fluidmark and 31000 CPU score in Vantage with my PII at 4ghz. The only reason I took the previous PhysX cards out was power consumption. This card downclocks nicely and I'm using 10 watts more at idle than before installing the card. I got it mainly to mess around in UT3 and to see if I can get it working in Just Cause 2. I was also going to play through Mirrors Edge again as I love that game.



I couldn't get it working in Mirror's Edge. Let me know if you do, and what you needed to do to get it to work.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 21, 2010)

Got the 17" Sammy SyncMaster 731b in the mail today that LaughingMan cut me a good deal on. It's taking some getting used to (haven't used multiple monitors in a while) but I think I'll have fun with it. Using DisplayFusion Pro for the wallpaper and taskbar management. It's a great program, even the free version is good (Pro is only ~$23 from their website).


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Got a new Seagate 320GB hard drive today. 











Also moved my Cooler Master 80mm fan to the hard drive bay area. The light from the fan was shining towards my bed and keeping my GF up at night. *Sigh*


----------



## Hockster (May 21, 2010)

Got a couple of new toys as well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Nice dude. Going to run those in RAID?


----------



## Hockster (May 21, 2010)

Probably not. Windows and regular apps on one, games on the other. My Steam folder was around 150GB, but there's a few I rarely play anymore.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 21, 2010)

Ah. Sounds like good times to me.


----------



## REALIN (May 21, 2010)

http://pici.se/597657/

http://pici.se/597656/


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

REALIN said:


>



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## REALIN (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Hehe thanks. 

The pics are taken by my iPhone so quality is not the finest. But you get an idea about my setup.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Just a question here:

Am I the only person in the world lining up the "qwerty" section of my keyboard to the center of the screen?


----------



## douglatins (May 21, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Got a couple of new toys as well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/SSD.jpg



I have a 80GB X25 one for OS and frequent apps and small apps and a 500GB for games and big apps, works quite wonderfully


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Just a question here:
> 
> Am I the only person in the world lining up the "qwerty" section of my keyboard to the center of the screen?



Im pretty sure. my keyboard is in the center of my screen







Messy i know


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im pretty sure. my keyboard is in the center of my screen
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/100_1323.jpg
> 
> Messy i know



Your centered "Dell" logo is somewhere around the Enter key. I mean centered with the "6" or "G" key being in the center of your screen, so excluding the arrows and numpad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

So like this? if so i def couldnt do that cause i have to be centered


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> So like this? if so i def couldnt do that cause i have to be centered
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/100_1324.jpg



Yeah like that. It's centered for pure typing purposes. I type alot, at work too, and if I use my keyboard for a day and it's not centered for typing, man, you don't want to be my shoulders/neck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

LOL! yea i type a lot too but i don't type like how the typing teachers wanted me to LOL i don't use the "Home keys" or the "typing fingers" I actually have my own typing style i taught myself at a very young age and i couldn't break it when i was in typing class.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL! yea i type a lot too but i don't type like how the typing teachers wanted me to LOL i don't use the "Home keys" or the "typing fingers" I actually have my own typing style i taught myself at a very young age and i couldn't break it when i was in typing class.



I never had a typing class in my life, but I tend to type something like traditional 10 fingers blind. I just always forget all the things around the letters so I have to look anyway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

i dunno but its weird. i really dont have to look anymore and it like my finger have a mind of there own


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Just a question here:
> 
> Am I the only person in the world lining up the "qwerty" section of my keyboard to the center of the screen?



No dude, I have mine lined up w/qwerty in the center of my monitor. 




brandonwh64 said:


> Im pretty sure. my keyboard is in the center of my screen
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/100_1323.jpg
> 
> Messy i know



Mine's messier:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 21, 2010)

i think i would hurt my back/neck if i sat like that for too long


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> No dude, I have mine lined up w/qwerty in the center of my monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow your statement and your pic do not tell the same story...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Ok i got a huge question! Ive got this ASRock board for my HTPC and i have been doing some OCing and it clocks pretty decent and i was gonna OC the NB but i was looking in the bios and cannot find the NB voltage. I went to the board specs pages and it says "VCCM, NB Voltage Multi-adjustment" so doesn't that mean i can increase the NB volts? will NB volts limit my CPU OC?










A785GMH/128M


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2010)

First thing, if you choose to overvolt the NB make sure your case airflow is good.  That passive heatsink is going to heat up the entire case when it gets hot(BluRay/gaming, plain DVDs are fine).

Second thing, usually there is a NB voltage control within the bios. If it doesn't have a standalone NB control then may have a NB/SB control.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Ok here are my OCing bios settings. It allows me to change the CPU voltage, DRAM voltage, sideport voltage, and mGPU voltage. what is the sideport?










ALSO!

I found a modded bios on the net but didnt want to have a bricked bios so i remebered i had a bios from my old M4A79T Deluxe board that asus sent me. So what i did was i found it and went into the bios on the board and got it to the ASRock Instant bios flash page with the bios on a thumb drive. then i carfully took two small screwdrivers and popped the orginal bios out and installed the one from the ASUS board. i then hit enter to start the flash and i was amazed that it flashed it. so it rebooted and BAM! newly flashed bios! HAHA! now i have two bioses incase one get corrupted or a flash goes wrong.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Sideport is "special" memory for the onboard GFX.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)




----------



## roast (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> MY pc ATM...
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35634&stc=1&d=1274201294



Fits, I'll trade you my girlfriend for it.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/DSC00219.jpg
> 
> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/DSC00229.jpg
> 
> ...



I hope that's your fans running at 10.5v in the last pic, and not the 12v line on your PSU


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I hope that's your fans running at 10.5v in the last pic, and not the 12v line on your PSU



Lol another one that noticed. Stop worrying!!  Jheez, its not the PSU otherwise my friend wouldnt have the same thing on desktop. Its probably a faulty measurement from the tool. The PSU is fine.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Lol another one that noticed. Stop worrying!!  Jheez, its not the PSU otherwise my friend wouldnt have the same thing on desktop. Its probably a faulty measurement from the tool. The PSU is fine.



Yeah I read the other thread like 2 seconds after I posted that


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah I read the other thread like 2 seconds after I posted that



Hell, I doubt my card even works with those voltages. Without crashing that is. Think about it  Thanks for the concerns though, glad the community is watching out for one another.


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Hell, I doubt my card even works with those voltages. Without crashing that is. Think about it  Thanks for the concerns though, glad the community is watching out for one another.



Hey, we are both Dutchies, we make sure we don't need to buy new stuff when it's not necessary. That costs money!

Then again, what's my definition of necessary?


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

I heared that ATI Tool shows the voltage the card draws FROM the 12v line not what voltage is actually on there. I checked with HWMonitor and in the BIOS and they all show 12.12v which is normal, right?


----------



## Thrackan (May 21, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> I heared that ATI Tool shows the voltage the card draws FROM the 12v line not what voltage is actually on there. I checked with HWMonitor and in the BIOS and they all show 12.12v which is normal, right?



You don't "draw" voltage, you draw current. It's like opening the tap: line pressure (voltage) stays equal, you draw content (current).


----------



## Crazykenny (May 21, 2010)

That ATI Tool is borked. Cause in my experience the BIOS never lies.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> That ATI Tool is borked. Cause in my experience the BIOS never lies.



I wouldn't put to much stock in what the BIOS says mine lies all the time tries telling me mines only 11.98V but hwm and everest and sisoft and AMD Overdrive all say 12.10 even OCCT says it doesn't dip below 12V when being hard pressed


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 22, 2010)

as said, people.... get out your multimeter/voltagemeter, and start measuring! thanks to mine, i always know the REAL 12v and 5v voltages


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

yup multi meters are an always must have if you want to be accurate


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2010)

aslong as shooting the proper voltage, and never shooting continuity with power applied


----------



## douglatins (May 22, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/DSC00219.jpg
> 
> http://i409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/Crazykeny91/DSC00229.jpg
> 
> ...



Kenny, how u like that G500, ima get me one tomorrow


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2010)

I think my modem is going bad. Internet access is cutting out every few minutes. The Comcast people won't be able to come and look at it until Monday but I think I'm going to try to buy a new retail modem tomorrow. So, instead of fighting with the neternet, I'm playing a little Red Dead. Also, I don't have any way to hear the PS3 when it's hooked up like this, so instead of listening it to the horrible monitor speakers, I'm just listening to muskiks on my computer.







But, right now the internet is up so I'm watching The Book of Eli while browsing the webs.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 22, 2010)

its the storms we've been having... mine (comcast) was acting up for a while too, but its all fine now


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> its the storms we've been having... mine (comcast) was acting up for a while too, but its all fine now



Nah I'm pretty certain that it's my modem. I called customer service and the guy's diagnostics showed that there was nothing wrong with the signal coming in, so there's either something wrong with the modem itself or the cable line. (plus it hasn't stormed in months).


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2010)

Try a traceroute to google

Run-->CMD-->Type: tracert www.google.com (space in between "tracert and www.google.com")

If you get bad pings in the 1st or 2nd pass, it's your problem. Anything after that, it's a different problem.


----------



## Crazykenny (May 22, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Kenny, how u like that G500, ima get me one tomorrow



I love it. You cant go wrong with it, esspecially if you have a, little bigger then normal, hands like me. Fits me like a glove 

Its accurate and always make me land on top in Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

hey crazy kenny whats the LG LCD like i was lookin at getting one but I'm finding it hard to find a good technical review of it


----------



## Crazykenny (May 22, 2010)

Very vivid colours I'd say. Good contrast and a resolution of 1680x1050. DVI and VGA options available, although HDMI is not included.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

that's not bad then DVI's fine would like HDMI but here in NZ retailers still like to overcharge for it mostly around a 100 bucks more for a same size / make LCD with HDMI which i thinks sucks and shouldn't be allowed but meh what can you do except bitch and moan


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Try a traceroute to google
> 
> Run-->CMD-->Type: tracert www.google.com (space in between "tracert and www.google.com")
> 
> If you get bad pings in the 1st or 2nd pass, it's your problem. Anything after that, it's a different problem.



Here's the results:






The thing is, access will be fine and dandy like it should be for 30 min, an hour, whatever and then it'll just drop off (it was down for about an hour this morning).


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

which modem/router do you own


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> which modem/router do you own



An Arris TM602G/CT cable modem with a Linksys WRT160Nv3 flashed to DD-WRT firmware.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

are you able to use the modem without the router in the middle just make sure it's not the router at fault


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Here's the results:
> 
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7220/pinrte.jpg
> 
> The thing is, access will be fine and dandy like it should be for 30 min, an hour, whatever and then it'll just drop off (it was down for about an hour this morning).



ensure your not folding/crunching or using a Torrent Program, those tend to use a considerable amt of bandwidth and cause higher than normal ping levels. That is what happened to me when my roommate was using a torrent program and I was trying to game.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 22, 2010)

I have a XFX 5770 in my hands as of now.(may get a second one later)

About to install it into my system!!, not sure what i will do with my current 4870 512MB card.


----------



## Athlonite (May 22, 2010)

@ cddude55 sell it and buy another 5770 and CF them


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> are you able to use the modem without the router in the middle just make sure it's not the router at fault





eidairaman1 said:


> ensure your not folding/crunching or using a Torrent Program, those tend to use a considerable amt of bandwidth and cause higher than normal ping levels. That is what happened to me when my roommate was using a torrent program and I was trying to game.




I currently have the router bypassed and it's still messing up. Boinc and downloading stuff is all closed out.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ cddude55 sell it and buy another 5770 and CF them



That's what i was thinking to do.


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I currently have the router bypassed and it's still messing up. Boinc and downloading stuff is all closed out.



then a new modem it is then or try re-flashing the ddrt firmware into it again just to make sure its not the software screwing up


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> then a new modem it is then or try re-flashing the ddrt firmware into it again just to make sure its not the software screwing up



Well DD-WRT is on the router, which was bypassed, so I don't know how that could have been still affecting things. Also, I currently have the router hooked back up and it has actually been connecting up for a while now. I've already got a service appmt. for Monday so we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Athlonite (May 23, 2010)

oh my bad forgot it was the router not the modem that had dd-wrt on it, never mind unless your an ISP or retail/service person you can't access the firmwares page at the Arris website without a logon Username and Pword


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Your centered "Dell" logo is somewhere around the Enter key. I mean centered with the "6" or "G" key being in the center of your screen, so excluding the arrows and numpad.



That's pretty close to how I do it.


----------



## Hockster (May 24, 2010)

Latest addition to the family. My PC for playing some older games.
Thermaltake Armor
Asus MN2 SLI Deluxe
Athlon X-2 6400
2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracert DDR2 800
Sapphire 4870
WD Caviar 500GB
Saitek Gamer KB
Logitech mouse, undetermined which yet.
ViewSonic VX 922 monitor.

Currently connected to my KVM until I clear some space for it's final position.


----------



## douglatins (May 24, 2010)

Peeps, quick question, how can i get a mountainmods case other then their site? They wont ship it as a lower value or gift


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2010)

Buy one used.


----------



## douglatins (May 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Buy one used.



thats my though, but will be hard to find one the same as i want


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 24, 2010)

Just bought one of these new off ebay for *$30 shipped.*


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 24, 2010)

There was a fly on my keyboard, I whacked it really hard with a rolled-up newspaper ad (bitch had been attacking me for a while and I had enough of him). Consequentially I broke my space bar. Spent and hour disassembling it and trying to realign the little pin inside the bar. A few stripped screws and fingers covered in super glue later, it's good as new


----------



## Lionheart (May 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> There was a fly on my keyboard, I whacked it really hard with a rolled-up newspaper ad (bitch had been attacking me for a while and I had enough of him). Consequentially I broke my space bar. Spent and hour disassembling it and trying to realign the little pin inside the bar. A few stripped screws and fingers covered in super glue later, it's good as new
> 
> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/2623/keyboardo.jpg



Did you get the little flying fuker


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2010)

*WANTED*
                                                                  Soylent Joe
                                                            For the MURDER of
                                                                    Mr Fly
                                                                       &
                                                               Mrs Keyboard
                                                                       &
                                                            for the practice of
                                                                     D.I.Y


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Did you get the little flying fuker



Smashed to oblivion he was.

Also, that clear membrane behind the keys was so fun to play with. I wish I didn't have to put it back


----------



## DreamSeller (May 25, 2010)




----------



## CDdude55 (May 26, 2010)

My two Noctua NF-P12 120mm fans came in today.(ones replacing my stock exhaust fan, the other is replacing the stock fan on the side panel)


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 26, 2010)

Urm, I has a quick question. You think a 3870 would run on a Corsair 400W PSU, while using an Athlon II x2 and a single 7200RPM drive?


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Urm, I has a quick question. You think a 3870 would run on a Corsair 400W PSU, while using an Athlon II x2 and a single 7200RPM drive?



Easy.  I ran a C2Q and a pair of G92 9600GSOs on a CX400w


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Urm, I has a quick question. You think a 3870 would run on a Corsair 400W PSU, while using an Athlon II x2 and a single 7200RPM drive?



400W should be fine as long as it has over 24 amps on the 12v+

i was running one today on a Ultra LSP650 and had no problems


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 400W should be fine as long as it has over 24 amps on the 12v+
> 
> i was running one today on a Ultra LSP650 and had no problems



It has 30.  Corsair makes pretty sweet PSUs


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It has 30.  Corsair makes pretty sweet PSUs



yes they do! i have a 750TX in my I7 rig and its been a good one


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Urm, I has a quick question. You think a 3870 would run on a Corsair 400W PSU, while using an Athlon II x2 and a single 7200RPM drive?



I'm currently using a Athlon X2, 2 HDDS, a ASUS 5770, and about a 8 case fans. On a Corsair 400W


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm currently using a Athlon X2, 2 HDDS, a ASUS 5770, and about a 8 case fans. On a Corsair 400W



Yea i like my 5600+ in my HTPC! i got it clocked at 3.2ghz stable


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 400W should be fine as long as it has over 24 amps on the 12v+
> 
> i was running one today on a Ultra LSP650 and had no problems





Radical_Edward said:


> I'm currently using a Athlon X2, 2 HDDS, a ASUS 5770, and about a 8 case fans. On a Corsair 400W




Yes, your 3870 for sale is what made me ask, Brandon  And I thought of your 5770 Ed when I posted that, but the 3870 can pull up to 200W while the 5770 is considerably less. I'm running a HEC 485W in there right now, but I'm sure the 400W Corsair would kick it's little ass. Just need about $25 more in the PP to get it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yes, your 3870 for sale is what made me ask, Brandon  And I thought of your 5770 Ed when I posted that, but the 3870 can pull up to 200W while the 5770 is considerably less. I'm running a HEC 485W in there right now, but I'm sure the 400W Corsair would kick it's little ass.



naa the 3870 and 256CFM fan wen to cadaveca for a phenom II 720


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> naa the 3870 and 256CFM fan wen to cadaveca for a phenom II 720



I saw that someone else had one up for about $50, although it wasn't the IceQ version like you had.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I saw that someone else had one up for about $50, although it wasn't the IceQ version like you had.



i pretty much just picked a random price cause i had no idea of what it was worth. i figured someone would post some price matches


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 26, 2010)

I'll be putting the second computer in my specs. together tomorrow afternoon and I have another inquiry. I'll only have a single 2GB stick in there right now, but there is a possibility that in a few months from now (maybe even half a year) I could get another stick (depending on how smoothly it works with only 2GB). So should I use W7 x86 and get the added stability, but have to reinstall to x64 when I add more memory (if I ever do), or just install x64 to begin with?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

hmm well by the time you get the new ram it would be time for a clean install anyways. i only go about 3 months and then i get a cleaning


----------



## stevednmc (May 26, 2010)

*My pc atm*























































































I guess now all i need to do is put this beast together!


----------



## MT Alex (May 26, 2010)

Holy Mother of Mary!  Looks like Christmas came early to Nebraska.  That is pretty awesome.  With hardware like that, I think you should watercool.  Because it's just to cool not to


----------



## stevednmc (May 26, 2010)

LMAO..Ive been saving..buyin one piece at a time, My final piece came today and jsut had to show it off(2nd 5870). Alot of this stuff came from the bst thread on TPU! I wanna thank them for the smokin deals i got, they all know who they are. As for the water cooling..i may try it in the future, not sure im  ready for that yet though!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

sorry guys but I have to show this...


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2010)

That's the new Haf X! 

DO WANT.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

yes sir it is!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2010)

Sneekypeet, I take it you'll be posting a review of that beauty?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

have a look now http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/33...c_942_kkn1_full_tower_case_preview/index.html


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 26, 2010)

HAF X!!
i want that.
how much does it retail for?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2010)

MSRP is 199.99 not out for a couple weeks to buy. Keep your eyes peeled though


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 26, 2010)

That review was good. Great looking case, love that fan slot in front of the GPU area.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 26, 2010)

My PC ATM




































Will buy a new Table.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 26, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> My PC ATM
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...51669782257_1544884205_30557469_3314885_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice rig.

Also, i hate how the 24pin placement is on that motherboard. Looks like a sight for sore eyes in terms of trying to manage cables.


----------



## MT Alex (May 26, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> have a look now http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/33...c_942_kkn1_full_tower_case_preview/index.html



Nice review.  Just when I thought I was satisfied with my rig...

Nice comp lyndon.  My sister lived in the Philippines for a year.  She actually got her wisdom teeth removed there for dirt cheap.  My grandfather spent time in Mindanao, Mindoro, Zamboanga, Leyte, and a few others I can't quite recall at the moment.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sneekypeet, I take it you'll be posting a review of that beauty?





sneekypeet said:


> have a look now http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/33...c_942_kkn1_full_tower_case_preview/index.html



Very nice review!

...and I take it you'll be selling it to me for 90 shipped!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 27, 2010)

Got my stuff in the mail this evening so I spent a few hours getting it all set up. So far, the Athlon II seems absolutely great for the price ($60), in fact, feels just as fast as my E8400 while just messing around with light stuff. I'm a little disappointed with the HD 4200, I thought there was going to be more to it. Does this look right?






Also, the 256MB of VRAM for the GPU is cut out of my system memory, so I only have 1.75GB usable for 2GB  Other than that, here are some shots from the excursion.





















That friggen FP audio ribbon going straight across all of the other stuff, I hate it. It was a lot harder getting everything to go in orderly now that I'm using an actual mATX board with 2 drives. Before I just had one with a mini itx - mATX mix mobo. But, here it is finished.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

Nice looking build so far, how are you liking that Rosewill case? I've been looking at that one for a customers rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

I really dig that A DATA RAM


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nice looking build so far, how are you liking that Rosewill case? I've been looking at that one for a customers rig.



I wouldn't say that it's horrible by any means. You can put a 120 in the back and/or the front (or some other sized fans), but it's very very bare bones. Rosewill makes like 5 variations of that case, all $30, all exactly the same on the inside. I'd say, if you're not going to be putting a whole lot into it and the customer doesn't care and won't be messing around with it, then go ahead. The metal around the expansion bays and PSU hole is thin, and it does have some sharp edges in there.



Chicken Patty said:


> I really dig that A DATA RAM



As do I, hence why I bought it  1600MHz for the price of 1066 or 1333.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I wouldn't say that it's horrible by any means. You can put a 120 in the back and/or the front (or some other sized fans), but it's very very bare bones. Rosewill makes like 5 variations of that case, all $30, all exactly the same on the inside. I'd say, if you're not going to be putting a whole lot into it and the customer doesn't care and won't be messing around with it, then go ahead. The metal around the expansion bays and PSU hole are both thin, and it does have some sharp edges in there.
> 
> 
> 
> As do I, hence why I bought it  1600MHz for the price of 1066 or 1333.



Just looks really sleek with all that black


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

nice build, i love my athlon II


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

Just too Bad AMD couldnt get their head out of their ass and Release Athlon IIs with 4MB L2 meaning 1 MB each core instead of just 512mb


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

they didn't because then the Athlon II would have more L2 than the PII that way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> they didn't because then the Athlon II would have more L2 than the PII that way.



the Athlon II X2 has more L2 than the PH II X2.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

hmm that is odd


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

UPS man brought me a present today. 












Got some cable management done too. 











So far I've seen a 3-4*C temp drop under load compared to my Zalman.


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2010)

Nice, that 212+ is an uber cheap cooler that preforms really well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I got mine new for $30 shipped. Was quite the steal. It barely fits in my CM690 thou, about 3-4mm of clearance between the heatpipes and my case window.

I'm already enjoying it. I just need to get to typing up my mini-review.  (I already have all the photos I need, took alot of good ones.)


----------



## [Ion] (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I got mine new for $30 shipped. Was quite the steal. It barely fits in my CM690 thou, about 3-4mm of clearance between the heatpipes and my case window.
> 
> I'm already enjoying it. I just need to get to typing up my mini-review.  (I already have all the photos I need, took alot of good ones.)



You use a side panel?  Mine won't fit because of the zip ties holding the H50 on


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

Yes, I use one, I have a cat whom likes to stick his paws in places they shouldn't be. :shadedshu

He's a awesome cat thou, It's quite amusing to see him catch flys in the air and eat them.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2010)

This thread is so EPIC!  I love starting at page 1 and reliving the days when a Q6600 and a 3870x2 ruled 3D06.  I broke 20k 06 marks with my Q9450 and a 3870x2 ...

I still think this is one of the sickest loops:






I have yet to see silver tubing on any other build.

That's Erocker's loop from NOVEMBER 2008:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1077883&postcount=411


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 27, 2010)

That Adata ram looks super sweet to be honest.. I love when stuff "looks" good! The Hyper 212 plus is a bad a$$ cooler hands down(microcenter 19.99 + 2 90cfm fans 20.00=great deal/performance).. I have one on my I5-750@4.0 and it almost never breaks 60c loaded down with prime or linX.. I just don't understand 2 things.. 

1. Why didn't coolermaster put the 90cfm fans on it like i did?
2.How can they charge so much money for their other coolers and this 212 plus performs way better than the others?(v8,v10, and so on)

Anyhow this tread is epic.. Alot of nice rigs here.. My woman always looks at this with me and says"you and these other guys have issues" lol


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> This thread is so EPIC!  I love starting at page 1 and reliving the days when a Q6600 and a 3870x2 ruled 3D06.  I broke 20k 06 marks with my Q9450 and a 3870x2 ...
> 
> I still think this is one of the sickest loops:
> 
> ...



Thanks man!  I still have that case sitting in my closet along with the resevoir that sits on top. I wish Fesser would come out with some silver stuff, I much prefer their tubing now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> UPS man brought me a present today.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ae37781e.jpg
> 
> ...



Rig is looking mad clean yo!


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> UPS man brought me a present today.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ae37781e.jpg
> 
> ...



that's nice i have the older version which runs bleedin well too but had to swap it out for an tuniq tower 120 because the hyper 212 covered dimm 1 and with 4x corsair dominator ram i needed the room


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> UPS man brought me a present today.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ae37781e.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice CM690


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2010)

some more shots  i suck with a camera






mess while adding just new fans and fan controller


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that's nice i have the older version which runs bleedin well too but had to swap it out for an tuniq tower 120 because the hyper 212 covered dimm 1 and with 4x corsair dominator ram i needed the room



Yeah, it hangs over my G.Skill ram too. But since my ram just has basic heatspreaders, that's okay. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice CM690



Thank you. I rather like this case myself.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 27, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> some more shots  i suck with a camera
> 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9988/img5731q.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice shots nexus....I really like the one of the pc build mess on your floor...brings back good memories of my own build. 



Radical_Edward said:


> Thank you. I rather like this case myself.



Yep...same here. Extremely functional and good looking at the same time. Plus lotsa space.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/501/img1299l.jpg



That's how my office gets when I start messing with my rigs too I think most of us get quite messy when build computers.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

my room is just plain messy... due to lack of... room... mostly


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> my room is just plain messy... due to lack of... room... mostly



Well it's because your tower takes up most of that space, so you should just give it to me.....j/k


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

lol that's ok, i think i'll manage with the mess for now.

If you bought my xbox and stuff i have for sale in my FS thread that'd help clear some room lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> my room is just plain messy... due to lack of... room... mostly



Organization is key in a small room. My GF and I live in a 12' x 14' room, and we get along pretty well considering we have a  24" TV setup, my desk/PC, the bed, and a huge closet that takes up an entire side of the room.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 27, 2010)

unfortunately i have a roughly 10x12 room and i have to store everything from food to computer parts. one day i'll get enough dough for some shelves and desks and such


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 27, 2010)

I don't have to worry so much about the food storage. But the computer parts I do, I keep them in the closet for the most part. 

Considering your one person, you should be able to get stuff together in that room just fine. Lauren and I manged just fine in a room that big not too long ago.


----------



## FilipM (May 27, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, that 212+ is an uber cheap cooler that preforms really well.



Cools my I7 @4Ghz (1.325V) @77C max (Linx, 4096MB, 15 runs) with an ambient of around 22C


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Organization is key in a small room. My GF and I live in a 12' x 14' room, and we get along pretty well considering we have a  24" TV setup, my desk/PC, the bed, and a huge closet that takes up an entire side of the room.



Sounds exactly like my situation now that we are renting out my office to a friend


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 27, 2010)

Tried out a little OC'ing with my new AII x2 245. I managed to increase it by 500MHz with no change to voltage, to get 3.4GHz. Temps peaked at 52C after 3 of the most intensive Prime95 runs. It stays around 44C while crunching though, which is better. I could maybe go to 3.6 without any problems but I want to keep temperatures reasonable. Keep in mind that I'm using the stock cooler with stock paste. I didn't want to put any more money into the system right now by buying an aftermarket coolah.

Idle: (it actually goes lower than that, it's at 27C right now)






Stressing:


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

To be honest, most of my PC is here at the moment


----------



## t77snapshot (May 27, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> To be honest, most of my PC is here at the moment



 Nice sneaky way to promote your sale thread


----------



## douglatins (May 27, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> My PC ATM
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...51669782257_1544884205_30557469_3314885_n.jpg
> 
> ...


Dude Is that fan on the H50 Right? It seems u have  AIR---->RAD<---AIR
Thats like not good


----------



## Hockster (May 27, 2010)

Both fans move the air in the same direction.


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Dude Is that fan on the H50 Right? It seems u have  AIR---->RAD<---AIR
> Thats like not good



You are right, the outside fan shouild be facing the other direction. The side with the supports is the output. Both fans are trying to blow into the rad that way.


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2010)

MP, your rig is so awesome pics dont do it justice.  Any chance you could throw up a YouTube video?  I'm sure it would get some hits.


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)

Erm, what would you want a video of? Everything?


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2010)

Mostly the Desk Mod, but a tour of the entire setup would be cool.


----------



## IINexusII (May 28, 2010)

very cool moonpig


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)

Uploading now. Damn camera has no anti-shake tools. 

40MB, so be patient.

...

Edit, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8RTFf-eiV0


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2010)

Oh no!  Not Van Halen!!!!

Thanks for the mention at the start!  

Also what fans are those in the other side?  White blades w/black casing?  I'd love to get some of those.


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)

I made them myself


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2010)

Nice!  I thought about hand painting the blades of some fans but thought it would take to long.


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2010)

Took over-night. 3 coats of primer, 2 of white.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 28, 2010)

Arctic Cooling F12 have white blades, and a black frame, if you dont want to make white Fans by yourself


----------



## xBruce88x (May 28, 2010)

awesome mod!


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2010)

I'll just leave this here:






Much more to come!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2010)

raising the bar?


----------



## Wile E (May 29, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Uploading now. Damn camera has no anti-shake tools.
> 
> 40MB, so be patient.
> 
> ...



That is a super sweet setup. It's the best of all worlds. It can be a bench station, case and a desk. I might actually attempt that one of these days, and call the system The Moonpig.


----------



## theonedub (May 29, 2010)

This is nothing special, but its the rebuild of my other i7 860 in a Beta (OG model) case. RAM is in the mail and I am sourcing a GPU (used to have my 8800GTS). Hopefully my buyer doesn't fall through or its off to CL with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

really neat case one dub


----------



## F1reFly (May 29, 2010)

i never did care for the monstrous size double wide cases, bit overkill.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> raising the bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very imperesive Fit what fans are those on the last pic?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very imperesive Fit what fans are those on the last pic?



Those are Deltas. You can tell by the logo.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> i never did care for the monstrous size double wide cases, bit overkill.



It's not overkill when you have that much hardware to fit into a case. It just will not fit into a normal sized case.


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100529/CIMG1477189.jpg



Jesus, where is the dust?!!?  Did you go over this thing with a handi wipe and q-tip before the pic or do you live in a bubble?


----------



## phanbuey (May 30, 2010)

With that many deltas can you even sit in the same room with the thing at full blast?  Just one of them at full rpm is enough to make me scream for mercy.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2010)

Bad GIMP job of what is coming next:


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> Bad GIMP job of what is coming next:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/lianliwbox.jpg



I was thinking of using the Pedestal case under my raven 2 case for water.. Still might do it down the road..It's going to look sweet once done man!


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, My case is black and the bottom will be bushed silver aluminum so we'll see how that looks. I will mount the wheels to the bottom of the pedestal. Everything is going to go in there, even some excess PSU wires, it'll be quite handy. Oh, I have a Koolance 3x120 rad on the way from phanbuey, a XSPC RX120 the will be up front and a HW labs 120 for the rear hole. The other three side holes will be for exhaust. I figure it should be able to cool any loop as long as my pump can keep up. I'll end up getting a large resevoir to drop in it, but I have to wait and figure out how much room I will actually have with everything installed.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

It's not a bad thing. You can even place the box upward.Yeah, i'll be a good look once it's done.


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Jesus, where is the dust?!!?  Did you go over this thing with a handi wipe and q-tip before the pic or do you live in a bubble?



 I had cleaned it  All 3 of the 120mm intakes will be filtered when done I am done though in hopes of keeping it looking that clean forever!


----------



## Hockster (May 30, 2010)

I picked up some of these and they are awesome.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=FF121&area=

$3.99 each and worth triple.


----------



## SK-1 (May 30, 2010)

Bye Bye Barbs.


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I was thinking of using the Pedestal case under my raven 2 case for water.. Still might do it down the road..It's going to look sweet once done man!




Pics please when you've done it as I too have a RaVeN RV02 so it'd be good to some possibilities


----------



## Athlonite (May 30, 2010)

Fits you da man that case just rocks dude but damn how much noise does it make with all those fans goin full noise must sound a wee bit jet engine ish


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> Bye Bye Barbs.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/Capture502.jpg



I assume you mean Bye Bye Clamps?


----------



## SK-1 (May 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I assume you mean Bye Bye Clamps?



Clamps? I don't need no stinking clamps! Just barbs. No clamps ever.












I was lazy. It was a tight fit and there are multiple seal points on each barb, but I was lazy, stupid, lucky or all of the above.

Now I'm just compressed!! and relieved.


----------



## Wile E (May 30, 2010)

But compression fittings are still barbs, that's why I were confuse.


----------



## HammerON (May 30, 2010)

I believe there is a difference. Compression fittings are shorter than barbs as far as I can tell. I originally used Koolance compression fittings and then switched to Bitspower barbs.

EDIT:
Okay let me retract the statement above

Took this pic of two different 1/2" barbs with a 1/2" compression fitting. They are basically the same~






As always, Wile E was correct as far as I can tell


----------



## xBruce88x (May 30, 2010)

nice leds on the ram


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

not my pc, but a important part of it 

quality is poor, have no real camera atm

next thing is to paint the pci bracket


----------



## sapetto (May 30, 2010)

Got my HD5850 this week and i am very pleased with it so far. Oh and i got the reference design


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

1 thing, its a nice card, but i would not oc it with those adapter thingies

but grats with the new card, may it give you some nice framerates;D


----------



## sapetto (May 30, 2010)

Yeah i know  just wanted to see the card in action  . The new PSU is on its way, should be here next week.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Pics please when you've done it as I too have a RaVeN RV02 so it'd be good to some possibilities



There will be a project log, but I first gotta get this MM case done.. IF this one ever gets done.


Yeah, Compressions are still barbs. But, the better stuff. IMHO


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> There will be a project log, but I first gotta get this MM case done.. IF this one ever gets done.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Compressions are still barbs. But, the better stuff. IMHO



Not if you use thicker than normal tubing tho. I avoid compressions, just because they limit my tubing options. Me likey options, even if I never use them. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not if you use thicker than normal tubing tho. I avoid compressions, just because they limit my tubing options. Me likey options, even if I never use them. lol.



Well, if you get bitspower's compressions for "tygon" tubing, it does Primochill and Tygon tubing. While feser is the normal 5/8th compressions..


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, if you get bitspower's compressions for "tygon" tubing, it does Primochill and Tygon tubing. While feser is the normal 5/8th compressions..



Yeah, but then you're still locked into a single size of tubing.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

pretty happy with the result


----------



## Thrackan (May 31, 2010)

Hmm, black/white theme  I like!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

but the PCB is red 

so now i need to get a CH IV too 

OR !!! i could go all the way and make a back plate for it, and paint it white

or order a EVGA backplate


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> but the PCB is red
> 
> so now i need to get a CH IV too
> 
> ...



there ya go 

btw this confirms my thought of needing to add alittle contrast to my rig...Do you mind if i steal the black/white theme? (rads shrouds would get painted white,possibly fan blades,PCI covers,etc) also my 8800GT is a black PCB its the only reason i kept this one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

i actually thought about that, but then it would have to be black paint, white would just go yellowish over time i think?

steal away, i dont have a patent on it yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i actually thought about that, but then it would have to be black paint, white would just go yellowish over time i think?
> 
> steal away, i dont have a patent on it yet



I don't think D had any problem with his white painted motherboard turning yellow 
here is his log
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79885&highlight=painting+motherboard

me and him painted our motherboards at the same time. he did his white and i did mine black. Mine still looks about the same other then having alittle dust on it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

looks awesome 

testing on a old MX-440 i had in a drawer


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

That looks very nice DON


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2010)

my Hercules GF 2 GTS Pro Could whoop the GF 4 MX easily


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

hey!!! be nice, my mx440 is sensitive!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hey!!! be nice, my mx440 is sensitive!!!!!



ROFLMFAO!  

My card for the time was rocking, after that I moved to ATI. I would have another Hercules 3D Prophet Video card if they didn't go out of business.


Hercules 3D Prophet HD 5890 2 GB (Non Ref PCB- Volt Control capability) Non Factory All Copper cooling from Thermalright/ZeroTherm/Xigmatek. (Wishful thinking)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

Here's my AMD rig/main rig back in the TT Element S case.  Had it laying in the closet so I figured i'd put it to use again.  When I receive my x6 and the CH IV they will be setup outside and this board/cpu will be left in there to plot for my build  

Shot was taken without a tripod so excuse the blurriness


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

neat and nice as always CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> neat and nice as always CP



Thank you bro   I didn't use my sleeved extensions as I have something to think out with them once I get my other rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

can you at least give some hint on the case for the new one ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you at least give some hint on the case for the new one ?



The case?  What do you mean?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

i thought you were gonna build a new rig?


----------



## Black Panther (May 31, 2010)

Love your case CP - looks very neat - I'll keep your setup in mind when choosing my next case Q4 this year 

Here's my simple setup - got a better camera now, so the pics are better


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i thought you were gonna build a new rig?



I am, it's the CHIV and the x6.  I will keep this CPU and board in there to mock up my setup so I can plan it accordingly.  once I have everything laid out and ready to go then I'll swap out the board/cpu   oh and PSU.



Black Panther said:


> Love your case CP - looks very neat - I'll keep your setup in mind when choosing my next case Q4 this year
> 
> Here's my simple setup - got a better camera now, so the pics are better
> 
> ...



Thanks BP, honestly I just got this at a great price shipped from an awesome member on here.  But If I had to buy a case again (mid tower) It'll be the CM 690 II Advance Package.  That case is just flawless.  I've never had one in front of me, but from what everybody says that's what it is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2010)

so youre keeping your element for now or what


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so youre keeping you element for now or what



Yes.  Before I wanted the 690 II Advanced because as you see my board/ram is blue.  But since I bought the CH IV it is red/black   so now the Element S goes along with it perfectly fine


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's my AMD rig/main rig back in the TT Element S case.  Had it laying in the closet so I figured i'd put it to use again.  When I receive my x6 and the CH IV they will be setup outside and this board/cpu will be left in there to plot for my build
> 
> Shot was taken without a tripod so excuse the blurriness
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100531/IMG_2941eduited.jpg



looking good CP just one small Q? though is that fan on your HSF pushing air down or pulling air up through it


----------



## Wile E (Jun 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am, it's the CHIV and the x6.  I will keep this CPU and board in there to mock up my setup so I can plan it accordingly.  once I have everything laid out and ready to go then I'll swap out the board/cpu   oh and PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BP, honestly I just got this at a great price shipped from an awesome member on here.  But If I had to buy a case again (mid tower)* It'll be the CM 690 II Advance Package.  That case is just flawless. * I've never had one in front of me, but from what everybody says that's what it is.



This x 1,000,000,000. I bought my dad one for his birthday. I almost stole it for myself. It is an absolutely epic mid tower. When I decide to build a new rig to use in a case instead of the bench, that's the case I will be getting.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

The CM 690 was a flat out amazing mid tower, the 690 II looks even better, CM makes great mid towers that can practically replace a full tower, I really got get my ass in gear to finish my 922.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 1, 2010)

oh snap !!!

i just found my new tower 

the Corsair 600T



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYhPpGRswvA&playnext_from=TL&videos=1w-vXKSD9Ro&feature=sub


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh thanks Don, way to make me want that case more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> looking good CP just one small Q? though is that fan on your HSF pushing air down or pulling air up through it



Pulling through, so it exhaust up top with the big fan 



Wile E said:


> This x 1,000,000,000. I bought my dad one for his birthday. I almost stole it for myself. It is an absolutely epic mid tower. When I decide to build a new rig to use in a case instead of the bench, that's the case I will be getting.



See, I hear nothing but great things about it


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I'll get one of those cases. Although its begging for a side window.


----------



## theorw (Jun 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Love your case CP - looks very neat - I'll keep your setup in mind when choosing my next case Q4 this year
> 
> Here's my simple setup - got a better camera now, so the pics are better
> 
> ...



M8 nice pc and hw but why the hell do u torture yr vga like this?
8400 on a 5970???????


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 1, 2010)

physx?  with the bugged 257, nothing is easier than that!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh snap !!!
> 
> i just found my new tower
> 
> ...





Radical_Edward said:


> Oh thanks Don, way to make me want that case more.



Nice case...extremely functional...but for some reason, maybe it's me...I think it's ugly...perfect for an HTPC imo. The 690 looks good and it can be made to look better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Love your case CP - looks very neat - I'll keep your setup in mind when choosing my next case Q4 this year
> 
> Here's my simple setup - got a better camera now, so the pics are better
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP, I seen an Aerocool case! I had one of those back when I was running 3x 3870's, really liked it, didn't have any fancy features, but just looked cool. Don't see many of them around, nice to see.

**EDIT**
I liked your picture host, lol.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to have this case shown below except it was Black, it was cheap and aside from quality, i loved how it looked, but i was stupid cause i tried to mod it and screwed it up. Too bad they didnt make a quality case that had that same style, i really liked it.
I have owned a lot of cases over the years and i always prefferred this one to even my $300 Cosmos-S. the size and styling i liked but too bad it felt cheap to handle it.


















and i always liked the style of the old G4 Cube from Apple. even though it was a mini computer, i'd love to see a larger version of this styling designed for a mATX or something. i like the glassy, art look it has and how the CD slot is up on top. If i knew how to work with acrylic, i'd design a similar one, just larger of course and glass would be much nicer. its insane how much this old thing goes for just cause its hard to find.









(FIH) The Don said:


> oh snap !!!
> 
> i just found my new tower
> 
> ...



now thats a nice tower right there. Sleek, functional and none of the horrid robot armor from outer space looking cases.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> I used to have this case shown below except it was Black, it was cheap and aside from quality, i loved how it looked, but i was stupid cause i tried to mod it and screwed it up. Too bad they didnt make a quality case that had that same style, i really liked it.
> I have owned a lot of cases over the years and i always prefferred this one to even my $300 Cosmos-S. the size and styling i liked but too bad it felt cheap to handle it.
> 
> http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/11-200-022-S01?$S640W$
> ...



then you will def love this http://www.psile.com/index.php?page=catalog_details&CID=2

thats one stylish case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you will def love this http://www.psile.com/index.php?page=catalog_details&CID=2
> 
> thats one stylish case



That is indeed very stylish.  Super clean case!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Pulling through, so it exhaust up top with the big fan /QUOTE]
> 
> what sorta temps are you getting


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling through, so it exhaust up top with the big fan /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

thats not hot CP

woke up and was sweating, my rig had been running at 4ghz all night(forgot to turn it off) 

so it was idling at around 55c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not hot CP
> 
> woke up and was sweating, my rig had been running at 4ghz all night(forgot to turn it off)
> 
> so it was idling at around 55c



No I said my room was pretty hot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not hot CP
> 
> woke up and was sweating, my rig had been running at 4ghz all night(forgot to turn it off)
> 
> so it was idling at around 55c



Did you jinx me?  The people that are painting the house just arrived.  A/C is gotta go off all day.  This means I'll have to keep my rigs from crunching/folding for today   At least till I get home and they are done that we can close it back up.  FML!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

jinx? whats that


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Jun 2, 2010)

My rig :

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz @ 3.2Ghz
Xigmatek Dark Knight
2048Mb RAM A-Data DDRI 800
MSI NX8800GT OC @ 702/1752/1002
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS4
Cooler Master RealPower M620W
A+ Case ElDiablo Modded
Samsung F1 750Gb
























































Sorry for some bad photos ^^.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

would anyone be willing to rate my system? 

link: http://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=21372

hit the +1 above the pic.

if you have one i'll vote for yours in return.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dude I hope you win the ModRig $1k prize!!  It's a hell of a build man!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> would anyone be willing to rate my system?
> 
> link: http://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=21372
> 
> ...



Done +1 for you bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> would anyone be willing to rate my system?
> 
> link: http://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=21372
> 
> ...



done.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> would anyone be willing to rate my system?
> 
> link: http://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=21372
> 
> ...



But of course


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ordered a GTX 470


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks to all of you who voted 

anyone want a new case or cpu cooler? http://www.cmhd.tv/video.php?id=68 giveaway!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

rather have teh girl,


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> rather have teh girl,



...agreed.

I hear good things about the Haf X though, nice giveaway.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

i think its fugly as the rest of the HAF cases, but thats just me


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 3, 2010)

The 1090T arrived! 












Can't wait to start clocking.

On a side note, check out my NZXT Premium Cables review:
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1847


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think its fugly as the rest of the HAF cases, but thats just me



lol, ya the HAF series is really one of those things where you really like it or you really hate it. I think it's a pretty solid case from what i have seen.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> The 1090T arrived!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/DSC_0396.jpg
> 
> ...



im not jealous   
nice review bro, very well done, the only thing i would love is for NZXT to make them in other colors 



CDdude55 said:


> lol, ya the HAF series is really one of those things where you really like it or you really hate it. I think it's a pretty solid case from what i have seen.


haha you're right, i like cases that are more clean


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 3, 2010)

Here are some pics of my weekend project.

Started with this.





Finished with this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 3, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Here are some pics of my weekend project.
> 
> Started with this.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Bench Box 004853.jpg
> ...



Brilliant.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 3, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Here are some pics of my weekend project.
> 
> Started with this.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Bench Box 004853.jpg
> ...



Great idea and amazing build


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 3, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Here are some pics of my weekend project.
> 
> Started with this.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Bench Box 004853.jpg
> ...



Wow, thats dead sexy.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

i love it, you made a mod, just by simply turning the tray, and painting it! brilliant, but easy! ;-)
might have to steal a few ideas!


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Recently changed my mobo from the Asrock X58 Extreme to the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R.







Also have just gotten back home after completing my studies and I'm waiting to have my case shipped to me so for the time being this is my PC ATM.






No case, no problem!

P.S. Just thought I'd share a pic of my playground... computers aren't everything now


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 3, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i love it, you made a mod, just by simply turning the tray, and painting it! brilliant, but easy! ;-)
> might have to steal a few ideas!



My rule of thumb is KISS "keep it simple and stupid".


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> My rule of thumb is KISS "keep it simple and stupid".


my problem is that i complicate things often, when i mod cases, and even more badly, when i have to built it from stock
such an easy idea as turning the tray, or even using a prebuilt tray, for a mod, never crossed my mind, until i saw them here! the GFX retention for my first benchcase, i built from a massive chunk of alumium bars, whereas a simple strip of it, would have been enough!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what the i7 860 I finished building looks like- wish I had the black or blue ripjaws, but the price was unbeatable  And that's the best the CM can get without modifications to the case and wires


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks really neat.  What RAM is that in the rig ATM?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2010)

Gskill RipJaws DDR3 1600 (only running @ 1333 for now).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Gskill RipJaws DDR3 1600 (only running @ 1333 for now).



Is that a 2X2GB kit?  If so would you want to trade them for my blue ones?  Same specs as yours.  This is at 1.6v I believe.  Which is default and lowest voltage on my board.  PM me from here if interested.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2010)

Pics to come:


----------



## Hockster (Jun 4, 2010)

Little birdy dropped by and left me an 875K and Maximus Formula III this morning. 4020MHz out of the box with everything but CPU voltage left on auto. Voltage set itself to 1.38, way too high, I dropped it to 1.25 and will be tweaking over the weekend.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2010)

I has an angry. Got the NZXT Gamma I ordered in the mail, great case, huge bang for the buck. I had thought of this crappy PSU's lines being a problem but I couldn't really check it in any way. So, I put it in there and..

HHNNNGGG





So, I'm going to have to buy a PSU. I have all weekend to look, since it'll be shipped out Monday whether I purchase it today or Sunday night. I know I could just get a $10 24-pin extension, but I'd rather just upgrade to something better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

is it for #2 rig in your specs?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it for #2 rig in your specs?



Indeed it is. Have you or anyone else seen a good deal on a solid, used 400W-600W modular or regular unit for sale on here? I'd rather get one new, but I don't want to spend more than like $50 shipped for one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 4, 2010)

if youre going for a new then this is nice CORSAIR CMPSU-400CX 400W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certi...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 4, 2010)

COOLER MASTER Elite 460 RS-460-PSAR-J3 460W ATX12V...

Could go with that. I've heard alot of good about them.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if youre going for a new then this is nice CORSAIR CMPSU-400CX 400W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certi...



That was what I was looking into getting, actually before knowing that this one wouldn't have long enough cables. Seems like a great little unit, it has a lot of connections that won't be used but I'd take too many over not enough anyday.



Radical_Edward said:


> COOLER MASTER Elite 460 RS-460-PSAR-J3 460W ATX12V...
> 
> Could go with that. I've heard alot of good about them.



Looks pretty good for the price, but I think I'd rather pay $20 more for Corsair quality. Plus, a black unit would look a lot better with the black interior than a grey unit.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 4, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> That was what I was looking into getting. Seems like a great little unit, just has a lot of cables that I don't know if I'd use. Most likely going to get it.
> 
> Looks pretty good for the price, but I think I'd rather pay $20 more for Corsair quality.



Hey, I don't blame you at all. I had that 400W in this rig up until today, I just got my new Corsair HX520W Modular installed not more than two hours ago.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey, I don't blame you at all. I had that 400W in this rig up until today, I just got my new Corsair HX520W Modular installed not more than two hours ago.



And where has your 400W gone? Are you putting it up for sale? The HX520W actually sounds perfect for me, but I can't find hardly any sites that sell them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

remember the HX models is like 25% more expensive than the TX, VX and CX models,


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

It's going to a local build. Otherwise it'd be all yours. 

You could go with these, since they are the one's who make Corsair's PSU's. 

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...

SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 1...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

Before:






Getting to work on the after this weekend, at least stage1. Getting the cards under water


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Before:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/DSC03378.jpg
> 
> Getting to work on the after this weekend, at least stage1. Getting the cards under water



Take the skirt off and put those jeans on! get to it now!!!! 




oh, btw, it looks sexy!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

but the skirt matches my purse and shoes, the jeans will clash


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> but the skirt matches my purse and shoes, the jeans will clash



WTH, your putting a water loop together, not hunting for "Strange"...


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Before:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100604/DSC03378.jpg
> 
> Getting to work on the after this weekend, at least stage1. Getting the cards under water



WOW!!! that Rig looks sweet as bro, damn that case is massive, I heard that the 800D is slightly more bigger than the Raven 1 case, but I checked the measurements on both the cases and it says the Raven 1 is slightly larger, maybe I have to check my source again, anyways awesome setup bro


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

Internally the 800D has the Raven beat. They are roughly the same dimmensions.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 5, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Take the skirt off and put those jeans on! get to it now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> but the skirt matches my purse and shoes, the jeans will clash





Nice rig sneeky!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Internally the 800D has the Raven beat. They are roughly the same dimmensions.



Ah hell yeah, the amount of room that case has is awesome, I would luv to have this case, but Im glued to vertical cooling now


----------



## Hockster (Jun 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Indeed it is. Have you or anyone else seen a good deal on a solid, used 400W-600W modular or regular unit for sale on here? I'd rather get one new, but I don't want to spend more than like $50 shipped for one.



Corsair 400 for $29.99.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat..._mmc_o=m21CjCZ-qKdRqJ4CjC2zfGpjvixCjC2vNCnDiI

Coupon code for another $10 off.
Price after $10 Coupon Code QWL2557 = $19.99
Promo expires on 6/07


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

holy fuckshit, thats cheapo, buy 2 or 3 and sell the rest:O


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Or keep them for more rigs. Build some crunchers/folders for TPU!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Corsair 400 for $29.99.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat..._mmc_o=m21CjCZ-qKdRqJ4CjC2zfGpjvixCjC2vNCnDiI
> 
> Coupon code for another $10 off.
> ...



After considering the $6.50 shipping to me, it's only $3 cheaper than getting it from Newegg. Also, the $20 MIR will be valid no matter what site you buy from. Personally, I think I'd rather support Newegg as I have never had a problem with them and they have helped me many times. Tigerdirect just seems slow, jumbled, and spammy to me.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ah hell yeah, the amount of room that case has is awesome, I would luv to have this case, but Im glued to vertical cooling now



I hear That Brother Vertical is the only way to go ( i have the RV02)

@ sneakypete why bother with clothes just go commando


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

Did a little work on the loop.

Did a bit of layout, ran into the fact I need more fittings, so waiting I am





A little closer to look at the near impossible. Stretching 3/8" Fesser tube on 1/2" Fat Boys.





A little bench, rack, table, whatever you want to call it. This is for the rad pump and res to sit on outside the case for testing. (Needs putty and a recoat of paint, but you get the idea)


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2010)

hmmm you need plenty of boiling water to soften the hose (maybe not such a good idea going commando then) ;D


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2010)

I gotta ask this though why not just use 1/2" tubing instead of making an easy job hard or is it to do away with having to use hose clips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Did a little work on the loop.
> 
> Did a bit of layout, ran into the fact I need more fittings, so waiting I am
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100605/DSC03379.jpg
> ...



  beautiful!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I gotta ask this though why not just use 1/2" tubing instead of making an easy job hard or is it to do away with having to use hose clips



I wasnt exactly expecting the Fesser to be so thin, dont know why, but anyways....

I had 1/2" on a previous build and I didnt like the kinks and lack of bendability (if thats a word) Also no clamps


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Lovin ghte fans and the mobo tray, really sets it apart from the rest of the TJ07's, great color choice jellyrole


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking good Sneeky. 

Jelly, that's a very different 07. But nice looking man.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

My pc at the moment. Need alot more hardware. 






Good thing I'm about to get paid for building this. 





For more photos, click the spoiler tab. 


Spoiler

















For the specs of the machine I just built, see below. 



Spoiler



Rosewill R101-P-BK Case
GIGABYTE GA-M68M-S2P Motherboard
G.Skill 2 X 1 GB DDR2 800
Toshiba/Samsung DVD Burner
ZOTAC ZT-95TEH3M-FSL GeForce 9500 GT 
AMD Athlon II X2 240 Regor 2.8GHz 
Western Digital 160GB SATA
Corsair 400W PSU
Windows 7 64-Bit


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 5, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> http://techarkade.com/files/images/Project/7/3.JPG



Nice jellyrole...looks like you're doing some modding there. Did you start a project log?



Radical_Edward said:


> My pc at the moment. Need alot more hardware.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/65e594ab-1.jpg



Haha I know waht you mean Radical...my CM690 looks a little bare as well. I wanted to take CP's advice and get the 4870x2 when I built my current setup but didn't have the budget so I got a flimsy HD3870. 

Plus my CPU cooler, while effective, is damn ugly!!!  I'm thinking of replacing it with THIS once I get the cash flow going again.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good thing I'm about to get paid for building this.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ca296876.jpg
> For more photos, click the spoiler tab.
> ...



Hey, that looks a lot like my second rig Ed! Did you use mine for inspiration?  How did you find that Rosie case to be? Truth be told it's not a bad little case, it's got thick side panels at least (can't stand those floppy panels).

Also Newegg has a 500W OCZ StealthXStream for $45 and a $20 rebate until noon. Better deal than the 400W Corsair? Looks very similar to it really, just $5 less and 100W more. Only thing is, it still doesn't have an 8-pin CPU power.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

8pins arent really required unless you do some oc'ing or your running a high end cpu


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 8pins arent really required unless you do some oc'ing or your running a high end cpu



Well the CPU is currently running a 500MHz OC to 3.4GHz, but it probably still doesn't pull many watts. Idk, I think I'd be more satisfied with the Corsair. From reading the reviews on the OCZ, the MIR seems to take like 3 months to get back to you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hey, that looks a lot like my second rig Ed! Did you use mine for inspiration?  How did you find that Rosie case to be? Truth be told it's not a bad little case, it's got thick side panels at least (can't stand those floppy panels).
> 
> Also Newegg has a 500W OCZ StealthXStream for $45 and a $20 rebate until noon. Better deal than the 400W Corsair? Looks very similar to it really, just $5 less and 100W more. Only thing is, it still doesn't have an 8-pin CPU power.



Yeah, I was looking at it before you bought it, then after you got it and gave me a bit of info, I figured it was good enough for a local build. I was right. It's a good little case. The side panels are pretty decent, plus, there weren't any sharp edges to cut me that I found. Cable management isn't that easy. But I just shoved all the extra PSU cables in the empty drive bays,  

I'd go with the Corsair, but that's just me. It's not like both the PCs next to me right now have them or anything... 

With that rig I just built, everything was going well until I plugged in the brand new Seagate hard drive. 

*Tick of death*
Then I was all like...


Spoiler


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I was looking at it before you bought it, then after you got it and gave me a bit of info, I figured it was good enough for a local build. I was right. It's a good little case. The side panels are pretty decent, plus, there weren't any sharp edges to cut me that I found. Cable management isn't that easy. But I just shoved all the extra PSU cables in the empty drive bays,
> 
> I'd go with the Corsair, but that's just me. It's not like both the PCs next to me right now have them or anything...
> 
> ...



Seagate and Maxtor have been the absolute worst for those in my experience. Did it have any bad sectors? Like the SG 7200.10 I have in there right now, it scrapes, clicks, pulsates and has huge downspikes on the read benchmarks, but has no bad sectors and is healthy (or so it says). It works, but I'd like to get a WD Blue drive to replace it sometime soon.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

It doesn't even work. Tick of death, spins up and then shuts itself off. I ended up using my WD 160GB in that Rosewill case. I have to RMA this Seagate drive back to newegg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My pc at the moment. Need alot more hardware.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/65e594ab-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks very clean bro, simple and does the job


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks CP, I try to make decent rigs for the average PC user. The person I built this for was using one of those old Dell P4's. 

I built it at the cost of parts, OS, and $100 in my pocket. (They are a barely middle class family, so I figured I'd be nice.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks CP, I try to make decent rigs for the average PC user. The person I built this for was using one of those old Dell P4's.
> 
> I built it at the cost of parts, OS, and $100 in my pocket. (They are a barely middle class family, so I figured I'd be nice.)



That's very generous of you bro, those efforts pay off even if you don't think they do.  Trust me I know


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

a little hint to whats gonna happen soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> a little hint to whats gonna happen soon
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r53366430500.JPG


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's very generous of you bro, those efforts pay off even if you don't think they do.  Trust me I know



This is the second rig I've done at that cost for "low" income families. The other was for a friend of mine who's currently a poor college student, but he hooked me up with this family to get their rig built. I'm supposed to build a third rig for another person soon. 

Honestly, I'm hoping to grab up a job at a computer shop within the next month. We'll see how it goes thou.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> a little hint to whats gonna happen soon
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r53366430500.JPG





Radical_Edward said:


> This is the second rig I've done at that cost for "low" income families. The other was for a friend of mine who's currently a poor college student, but he hooked me up with this family to get their rig built. I'm supposed to build a third rig for another person soon.
> 
> Honestly, I'm hoping to grab up a job at a computer shop within the next month. We'll see how it goes thou.



That's very nice of you bro, just gotta be careful who you help, but all these people you are mentioning seem like they deserved your help though .  I love building low cost rigs, creates a challenge, but fun.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm being careful. Right now these are all people I've known for quite some time. 

Plus, I have a "contract" I've been getting them to sign, that way I can use copies of said contract when I apply for PC shop jobs. "Look, these are some of my past customers..."


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm being careful. Right now these are all people I've known for quite some time.
> 
> Plus, I have a "contract" I've been getting them to sign, that way I can use copies of said contract when I apply for PC shop jobs. "Look, these are some of my past customers..."



That should help with your interview


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I chose to do the contract thing. Looks good to both the people I'm currently building for, and my future boss.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, that's why I chose to do the contract thing. Looks good to both the people I'm currently building for, and my future boss.



Yup 

I might be switching over my i7 from one of my tech stations to the Torture Rack, wanna see if I get some benching going on in a bit.  That rack is better as you have more places to put fans


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yup
> 
> I might be switching over my i7 from one of my tech stations to the Torture Rack, wanna see if I get some benching going on in a bit.  That rack is better as you have more places to put fans



you do know we demand pics right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you do know we demand pics right?



Really?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I do have a build log.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123178


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 5, 2010)

SOURCE


----------



## Hockster (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## v12dock (Jun 6, 2010)

One of my computers inside a acrylic box


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 6, 2010)

edit: not aimed at you v12dock saw your post after i posted this


----------



## douglatins (Jun 6, 2010)

Many peeps are WCing now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

water is NICE


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 6, 2010)

*My Friend's PC at the moment....*

I had the opportunity to build this for a friend today:





















Ready to take home, cable management done and all


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 6, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I had the opportunity to build this for a friend today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100606/DSC00042233.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks like an awesome build.

Your friend is very lucky.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 6, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks like an awesome build.
> 
> Your friend is very lucky.



Yep all he had to do was buy some beer.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hey, that looks a lot like my second rig Ed! Did you use mine for inspiration?  How did you find that Rosie case to be? Truth be told it's not a bad little case, it's got thick side panels at least (can't stand those floppy panels).
> 
> Also Newegg has a 500W OCZ StealthXStream for $45 and a $20 rebate until noon. Better deal than the 400W Corsair? Looks very similar to it really, just $5 less and 100W more. Only thing is, it still doesn't have an 8-pin CPU power.



The Corsair is the better psu. Stick with it. Despite being rated at 100W more, the OCZ actually puts out less on the 12v than the Corsair. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yep all he had to do was buy some beer.


So, did you want to keep the case? I know I did when I bought one for my dad for his birthday. He almost ended up with a 2nd hand Stacker 830 Evo instead. lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ Hell ya Wile E...my buddy almost ended up with my 690 Basic.  But man that 690II Advanced is pretty sleek with that Sata dock on top  And cable management is a breeze...plenty of holes to run cables through. Oh and the front fan has a switch on the top of the case to turn the bluelit led's off or on.

The only thing I didn't like is they changed the tool-less expansions slot easy clips for thumbscrews.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2010)

Yanked out my water cooling (the air cooler is temporary) while I build a new monstrosity involving a tech bench I never use.







So yeah, I have a HSPC Top Deck and I'm mounting two RX120's on the upper level along with a MCP355 w/res. top. On the bottom level will be a 3x120 Koolance rad. I want it to look nice and neat (try to at least) so I gotta work with various fittings. Oh, and I finally get to make use of the lower HDD rack again. It makes it so much tidier.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks pretty bitchin' for being temporary.  I really like the bracket that holds the fan by your gpus.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Looks pretty bitchin' for being temporary.  I really like the bracket that holds the fan by your gpus.


It's just a fan, it doesn't actually hold them in place, but it really helps with the temps.



Assassin48 said:


> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6962/p1020176d.jpg
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7977/p1020177u.jpg
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4325/p1020178f.jpg
> 
> ...



White and black looks sick good!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> White and black looks sick good!



I still have to throw some clear on the tray, i installed the rivets and everything on there.

I still have to paint 2 rails that guide the tray into the case white.

What do you guys think?
Red tubing + Distilled water + PT Nuke 
or
Clear Tubing + Red Coolant 

I was set on using clear tubing and red coolant because all of the red tubing doesn't look right to me.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2010)

It's tough to get the right red color coolant, and I can't stand coolant. Fesser makes some pretty good red stuff.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

@erocker, nice and clean as always, dont know how you do it, but you sure do it

@Assassin its sicko that color scheme imo:respect

a little something






linky


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

quick teaser for tomorrow 













i want it too have this effect


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

ouch i just jizzed 

btw, you dont mind sending that mora rad for free do you


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2010)

@the Don - Love the silver tube - Inspired by the post of Erocker's old rig in the WC thread?  Also, it looks like Denmark's toilet paper is vastly inferior to Yanky Charmin

@Assassin - I'd try to avoid the dyes and such.  Just advice I picked up from folks who are a lot brighter than myself.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> @The Don - Love the silver tube - Inspired by the post of Erocker's old rig in the WC thread?  Also, it looks like Denmark's toilet paper is vastly inferior to Yanky Charmin
> 
> @Assassin - I'd try to avoid the dyes and such.  Just advice I picked up from folks who are a lot brighter than myself.



haha no not really, havent seen it

the tubing was something that followed with the parts i bought used/new from a guy

click the linky and you'll see alot more


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 7, 2010)

So, I cleaned off my desk, and added my new speakers. I'm liking them so far.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

how do you guys keep it that clean hahaXD

my desk wouldnt last for 1 hours before there is soda bottles, coffee cups and what not

nice clean desk Randal i like


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 7, 2010)

To be fair, I JUST cleaned it. I've been meaning to do such for a few days. I normally keep it sort of tidy. 

Plus, if I don't keep it nice, Lauren gives me crap about it.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2010)

@The Don - I guess it was in this thread, not the WC thread.



mlee49 said:


> This thread is so EPIC!  I love starting at page 1 and reliving the days when a Q6600 and a 3870x2 ruled 3D06.  I broke 20k 06 marks with my Q9450 and a 3870x2 ...
> 
> I still think this is one of the sickest loops:
> 
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> To be fair, I JUST cleaned it. I've been meaning to do such for a few days. I normally keep it sort of tidy.
> 
> Plus, if I don't keep it nice, Lauren gives me crap about it.



ROFL  sounds like my gf hahahaXD but it does look nice though, i would love to be able to maintain such cleanness, but i fail every single time 



MT Alex said:


> @The Don - I guess it was in this thread, not the WC thread.



ah yes, i did see that a long time ago, but as i said i didnt get it from there

i really dont like the color on the tubing, but had to use it to test all the parts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

@ erocker & assassin

Rigs are looking/coming along great


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> quick teaser for tomorrow
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9378/p1020183rc.jpg
> http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/4038/p1020182p.jpg
> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/9655/p1020181m.jpg
> ...



Yeah I would like to have that effect too!!! That is sweet eye candy

Still love that 285 Classified ~ that is one sick looking GPU


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

what block should go on it ?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26780

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26779


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

the red one is pure pr0n


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the red one is pure pr0n



I was thinking the same thing 

It looks like i will be going with some distilled water + pt nuke + red tubing, anyone have any recommendations ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2010)

Man looking at some of these pics makes my rig seem like a piece of S@#t.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I was thinking the same thing
> 
> It looks like i will be going with some distilled water + pt nuke + red tubing, anyone have any recommendations ?




Yeah I like the red block
I would go with distilled water + pt nuke + red tubbing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ill post a pic of mine tonight if I can remember. You will in fact think a clown blew up in my rig.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill post a pic of mine tonight if I can remember. You will in fact think a clown blew up in my rig.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 7, 2010)

mailman, i just saw youre an artist! what kind of Art do you do?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mailman, i just saw youre an artist! what kind of Art do you do?



Crappy redneck art.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 8, 2010)

Look at those mem timings!!! WOOTCHH!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Look at those mem timings!!! WOOTCHH!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/wtf.jpg



 Whoa! Slow down there killer. Your PC might go 88mph and then you won't have anything.


----------



## kadrix (Jun 8, 2010)

Right took some pictures a week ago or so, these were taken in complete darkness but forgot to adjust the settings on the camera  














Anyways, i need to replace that PSU, or buy some NZXT Extension cables, I've also put 2 blue Neon lights the next day after the photos - will upload them later


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> mailman, i just saw youre an artist! what kind of Art do you do?


 Believe it or not I'm a classical trained fine artist. Everything from oils to clay but my main love was graphite. However I soon discovered that it didn't pay the bills so I got into computer illustration. So now I do my art for apparel companies.



Wile E said:


> Crappy redneck art.


 Remington and Russell were both rednecks but I wouldnt call thier art "crappy" 

C.M. Russell only painted things he saw in person. Some of them were breath taking. They were just secnes from everyday life in the west. Here are a few..





This is a painting of a horse being "broke".

However this one is called "Meats not meat until its in the pan!". I think by looking at this you know the feeling 







Moving on here is Remington. Don't confuse him with the gun manufatuer. This guy was a true master.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 8, 2010)

Been experimenting with lighting for photos of my pc.
Think this is the best so far:





EDIT: here is the thread I created regarding lighting your rig for photos.. Hopefully it may help someone.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1921292&posted=1#post1921292


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 8, 2010)

Till I am finished modding my other case


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah, a Sharks supporter.


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 8, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ah, a Sharks supporter.



Always and still have a old Jersey when they were sponsored by Spoornet


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2010)

I really do need to work on some cable management LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

Yikes 

Is that silver tubing or just dirty water?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2010)

Hahaha CP 

Ya JRacin, I remember putting mine off for months on my first build last year...was so excited I overlooked CM...just wanted to see it perform!!! But once you get it done and cleaned up, it's so rewarding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hahaha CP
> 
> Ya JRacin, I remember putting mine off for months on my first build last year...was so excited I overlooked CM...just wanted to see it perform!!! But once you get it done and cleaned up, it's so rewarding.



True dat


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yikes
> 
> Is that silver tubing or just dirty water?



Old plasticized tubing. Nothing wrong with the tubing at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Old plasticized tubing. Nothing wrong with the tubing at all.


Not at all, was just wondering why it looked like that.  I know when i first went water my loop got dirty and looked like that but less silverish.  Then I had to remove rad and clean it to make it stay clear.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2010)

Bought a 450W Corsair at CompUSA today, along with a Samsung SATA DVD burner (they were on sale for $20). So, when I got home I was finally able to put together my Gamma build.

Here it is. Got the front fan connected up to the back fan controller so the whole thing is really pretty quiet. I also replaced the stock cooler with a Rosewill one I had and put AS5 on there with it, but I get the same exact temps as before 







Next upgrades go like this:
1. Additional 2GB ramstik
2. New larger monitor
3. Better vidya card for light gaming (a 5750 would be sweet but I'm most likely only going to be able to get something like a 9600GSO)

Also, I freaked out when I set up the computer and my room to be greeted by a disk boot failure on startup. The shock was surpassed rather quickly with laughter though, since as you can see in the picture, not a single SATA cable was present in the computer.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

How about a new cooler since your temps didn't improve?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe, I have a Zalamn 9500A that I would sell to you for a discount. I know it's an improvement over the Rosewill, as I had the 92mm fan version and the Zalman was better than it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> How about a new cooler since your temps didn't improve?





Radical_Edward said:


> Soylent Joe, I have a Zalamn 9500A that I would sell to you for a discount. I know it's an improvement over the Rosewill, as I had the 92mm fan version and the Zalman was better than it.



Although the temps didn't improve, they're still not that bad. Idles around 30C and maxes out at 48C after some Prime95, while at 3.4GHz. I will keep your Zalman in mind though, but I need some more ram first (or a monitor, the one I'm using on there has some bad backlights in it ).


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Believe it or not I'm a classical trained fine artist. Everything from oils to clay but my main love was graphite. However I soon discovered that it didn't pay the bills so I got into computer illustration. So now I do my art for apparel companies.
> 
> Remington and Russell were both rednecks but I wouldnt call thier art "crappy"
> 
> ...


Sigh. Way to spoil the joke, douche. lol.

Besides, I was referring to your NASCAR stuff (at least I think it was NASAR).


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However this one is called "Meats not meat until its in the pan!". I think by looking at this you know the feeling



That print is in damn near every restaurant in the state.  The C.M. Russell museum is quite an eye full.  I'd go more often, if Great Falls wasn't such a crap hole - not to mention a four hour drive.

Howard Terpning is a modern western artist who has taken the reigns from the two classics you mentioned.  I trimmed out a house last winter for a fellow who owns the largest collection of his work.  Almost put a piece of baseboard through an original oil worth umpteen hundreds of thousands.  Yipes.

Anyway, back to the computer jazz.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, slightly better pics of the inside of my rig.

Firstly, ambient light with long shutter  using a tripod.





Next, flash bounced off a white reflector.





The ambient shows off the leds nicely, but the flash looks cleaner in some way. And yes, the pc was running. The flash "stops" the fans.

As for the flaking paint, I didn't sand down the metal before applying primer. Bad move.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Bought a 450W Corsair at CompUSA today, along with a Samsung SATA DVD burner (they were on sale for $20). So, when I got home I was finally able to put together my Gamma build.
> 
> Here it is. Got the front fan connected up to the back fan controller so the whole thing is really pretty quiet. I also replaced the stock cooler with a Rosewill one I had and put AS5 on there with it, but I get the same exact temps as before
> 
> ...



AS5 sucks imo, use MX2-3 instead

AS5 takes waaaaaay to long to ? cure?/settle


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> AS5 sucks imo, use MX2-3 instead
> 
> AS5 takes waaaaaay to long to ? cure?/settle



That may be a good thing then, means the temperatures could go lower. I might get a tube of MX whatever after I'm done with the AS5, but it's too expensive to just not use up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice Clean PC wookie!


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice Clean PC wookie!



Well, each time I build a pc, I get better at cable management. Still have a long way to go though. Problem is I get bored with the little details, and just want to get it finished. Patience and attention to detail (and a bit of OCD maybe) seems to be what is needed to build a truly clean and neat pc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

ive got a decent cable management job but i dont really worry about it as long as its not in the way


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Well, each time I build a pc, I get better at cable management. Still have a long way to go though. Problem is I get bored with the little details, and just want to get it finished. Patience and attention to detail (and a bit of OCD maybe) seems to be what is needed to build a truly clean and neat pc.



Ya my first build took an hour...no cable management. My last build showcased a few pages back took about 6 hours...cable management taken into consideration during the build. My friend brought up me being OCD jokingly . I didn't even do a good job on the motherboard side only because his father called 4 times in the last hour of the build telling him to come home for supper!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 9, 2010)

i wont use any silver paste in my life anymore, since it shorted me a 4850 Toxic out... really use MX-2... its the best paste,if you look at it from all perspectives


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

I use antec formula 5 (made by the same company that makes AC5) and it works great! i will however say i want to try some MX 2 or 3


----------



## Hockster (Jun 9, 2010)

When I swapped to my new processor and mobo a couple weeks ago i searched for TIM comparisons. I couldn't find any that showed significant differences between the major brands. Didn't find anything terribly recent either, but there haven't been that many changes in most formulas.

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2009/04/07/thermal_paste_shootout_q209/4

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...ask=view&id=138&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=6

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/battle_of_the_goop_thermal_paste_comparison/5


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Bought a 450W Corsair at CompUSA today, along with a Samsung SATA DVD burner (they were on sale for $20). So, when I got home I was finally able to put together my Gamma build.
> 
> Here it is. Got the front fan connected up to the back fan controller so the whole thing is really pretty quiet. I also replaced the stock cooler with a Rosewill one I had and put AS5 on there with it, but I get the same exact temps as before
> 
> ...



This is the Gamma you bought off the egg for only 30 bucks huh? On a Monday I believe Nice build!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2010)

Hockster said:


> When I swapped to my new processor and mobo a couple weeks ago i searched for TIM comparisons. I couldn't find any that showed significant differences between the major brands. Didn't find anything terribly recent either, but there haven't been that many changes in most formulas.
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article/2009/04/07/thermal_paste_shootout_q209/4



They actually used cheese as thermal paste for testing???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if they had crackers, fruit and a bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon as well!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 9, 2010)

i saw someone use wine as coolant one time


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This is the Gamma you bought off the egg for only 30 bucks huh? On a Monday I believe Nice build!



Yep, it was a great value. The case is really good except for the side panels, they are an absolute pain to get on and off (esp. the one that smushes up against the cables). Other than that, nothing bad to say about it at all.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i wont use any silver paste in my life anymore, since it shorted me a 4850 Toxic out... really use MX-2... its the best paste,if you look at it from all perspectives



That's because you used an electrically conductive paste on something without an IHS.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> That's because you used an electrically conductive paste on something without an IHS.



DD, whats your PC look like right now?  Wanna show off?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

I can take a quick shot, but I've got homework to do. Gonna be real quick with no cleanup  Stand by.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Too bad this thread doesn't have a 56K warning!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2010)

NICE! 

Now do some Calculus Integrals or Derivatives!

Handy Calc app on the Android Market called Calculus Tools.  Really nice app, handy for quick derivatives, series, or even integrals.

What exact class are you in?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2010)

More tray shots lol

A friend has sponsored my rig with a mb block WOOT WOOT!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

That's actually a teacher's edition of the previous class, which I took a harder version of way back in 2007. Needless to say, I need some review, so my professor lent it to me. I'm in MATH 215: Probability and Linear Algebra for Business Majors. Thanks for the hint on the app, downloading now.

Edit: Way to steal my thunder *Ass*_ass_in48!


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2010)

This isn't really my PC but, I finally got all my fittings and my 2nd XSPC RX120. I'm pretty sure this is the way I'm going to have things mounted on this tech bench. So there's two RX 120's and a 3x120 Koolance radiator. MCP 355 w/xspc res top. Just bleeding and checking for leaks now. I call it thunderbench.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> That's actually a teacher's edition of the previous class, which I took a harder version of way back in 2007. Needless to say, I need some review, so my professor lent it to me. I'm in MATH 215: Probability and Linear Algebra for Business Majors. Thanks for the hint on the app, downloading now.
> 
> Edit: Way to steal my thunder *Ass*_ass_in48!



I thought there was a LA app to, but cant seem to find it.  I'll email Andy(Calc Tools guy) and see if he can make one. 

Nice PC by the way, love the 470!  Come over to the 400 series Clubhouse sometime!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Depends on if I'm gonna keep it  Fan gets *way* too loud for me under load.

Won't need the LA app, thanks though. We're already done with LA after the first 2 days of class. 3 sections/day. We move FAST. 16 days of class for a course.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> This isn't really my PC but, I finally got all my fittings and my 2nd XSPC RX120. I'm pretty sure this is the way I'm going to have things mounted on this tech bench. So there's two RX 120's and a 3x120 Koolance radiator. MCP 355 w/xspc res top. Just bleeding and checking for leaks now.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2129.jpg




Silver tubing FTW!




DanishDevil said:


> Depends on if I'm gonna keep it  Fan gets *way* too loud for me under load.
> 
> Won't need the LA app, thanks though. We're already done with LA after the first 2 days of class. 3 sections/day. We move FAST. 16 days of class for a course.



Nice, you'll have your degree in like 4 months then!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

That's only summer classes unfortunately!  I plan on graduating with my BS in BA in December 2011.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Edit: Way to steal my thunder *Ass*_ass_in48!



Sorry ill post some lower end stuff then


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck your low-end 480.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 9, 2010)

Your "lower end" gear suck MORA!!~!


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Silver tubing FTW!



All out of silver stuff.   I'll try to make the black and white look "artsy". I'm putting it all on a tiered table with the bench on the lower part and my computer on the upper. I never have the damn side panel on so I figured why not do this though it's a bit overkill for a single CPU.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the black and white. Too lazy to tell if it's already like this, but maybe RAD > CPU black, and CPU > RAD white hot?


----------



## erocker (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually I just came up with a different idea... Try to get the rads and pump all mounted on the lower level with the pump in the middle, drill a good size hole in the middle of the top for the return line, then just cut a hole in the bottom of my case and set it right on top of the bench. I could then still use my side panel if I wanted to... Hmmm.. this is a damn mess!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2010)

DD, I could post my 3DFX system if that'll make you feel better, err... when its done anyway. the proprietary sony vaio is getting in the way in some areas lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> That's because you used an electrically conductive paste on something without an IHS.



true indeed, but i heard of many people using it on the GPU, even in Revies i saw it quite a few times!
I personally, find it pointless to have 2 different pastes for CPU/GPU;Mosfets... one for all i find the collest about the mx-2.... and its quite cheap too, especially the 30g tube! and that lasted for quite a few months even with more heavier use of me!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 9, 2010)

I use...fuck...what's it called...Shin Etsu somethin or other. Have like 30 tubes of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)

whats all this talk about high end parts?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I really do need to work on some cable management LOL
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100608/Capture087.jpg



can i recommend 3 things 

tube 
paint 
zip ties
what rad is that? Also what water block? Where is your chiller? temps please 

also here are my 2 rigs 

I mounted the rad using screws now so no more zip ties holding it in  
also worked on the WM alittle but still not the best. Going to cut some holes in the mobo tray for better WM.






this one isn't much to say.. It's silent and it crunches 24/7 also runs cool so what more is to be said


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

meh temp rig while i paint and do new wc loop the next few days


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2133.jpg



Two questions. 

1. What kind of fan controller is that on the case?
2. Can you buy that side fan mount separate?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a Zalman MFC1 controller

Here's the bracket: http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028666.html?productid=840556028666&channelid=FROOG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's a Zalman MFC1 controller
> 
> Here's the bracket: http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028666.html?productid=840556028666&channelid=FROOG



How does it mount? Rivets?


----------



## erocker (Jun 10, 2010)

It came with my case so it uses thumbscrews. All you need to do is drill two or four holes wherever you want to mount it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2010)

E... Got enough rad's for that CPU?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

nah, he's gonna mount a mora rad on the other side of the case too


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 10, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> E... Got enough rad's for that CPU?



*cough* You NEVER can have enough Thermal Dissipation Area! *eyes under his desk*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> *cough* You NEVER can have enough Thermal Dissipation Area! *eyes under his desk*



true that...
How about building a case out of rads?  I think i am going to draw out some plans for that next time i have nothing to do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> true that...
> How about building a case out of rads?  I think i am going to draw out some plans for that next time i have nothing to do.



you could use 2 of these for the sides http://abraxxa.zorro.at/gallery/main.php/d/1149-2/008+Mora+2+Pro+radiator.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you could use 2 of these for the sides http://abraxxa.zorro.at/gallery/main.php/d/1149-2/008+Mora+2+Pro+radiator.jpg



2 of those and a 140x4 front maybe? and the back made out of metal with a small metal cut out kinda thing to mount the board and PCI stuff :shadedshu 
I could see this coming along if someone had the time,funds, creativity


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

that would be nice

i guess you could find 2 used car rads for cheapo, 

but damn, its gonna get extremely heavy


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> They actually used cheese as thermal paste for testing???



I remember reading that and nearly falling off my seat with laughter  but it worked well sorta I've also read one that tried tooth paste with similar results as cheese


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

I was round my mates place last night and noticed a green hose commin in the window of the spare room where he keeps the pc's  so I asked him what's that doin,
 well he turned round and said it's the garden hose... I said is the garden hose doin in here and where the hell is it going  ...  He said he was Vacuuming the room and knocked his old HSF of the table and it went strait down onto his RAD and put a dirty big hole in it which freaked the shit outta him just aswell the PC wasn't turned on at the time well not being able to purchase new rad till the next day he decided to mod his water cooling setup and fitted the garden hose as a source of cold water so it simply went in one end of the setup and back out the window into the drain and he was quite happily sitting there playin CnC RA3 and his CPU was not getting above 17°C which it would normally be sittin round the 30~35°C mark so I was pretty damned impressed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 10, 2010)

That is too funny!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ x2


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

i'd find it funny if it werent for the droughts we always have around here


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah it was kind freezin arse in the room apparently its all fixed he's got a nice new Black ICE Stealth GT240 workin in the system now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 10, 2010)

a case out of old car rads! i would stick a badge to your breast, if you really get to built sth like this!

tight idea with the garden hose! he definetly saved his ass with that!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2010)

for the sides you could probably use two intercoolers and couple of the big arse antec big boy fans


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you could use 2 of these for the sides http://abraxxa.zorro.at/gallery/main.php/d/1149-2/008+Mora+2+Pro+radiator.jpg



thats an idea. I think i am going to try to use Sketch-up to get an idea. now i know i will never be building a case out of rads as i don't have the funds but one can still dream


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking about water on the HTPC but dont know how im going to fit everything in there






*EDIT*

I added a 80CFM fan to the thuban heatsink and it dropped temps by 6 deg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

Brandon, like this maybe  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





this res is 55mm wide http://www.xspc.biz/x2o450.php so if you have that amount of room i think it would work, or a bay res with pump included


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Brandon, like this maybe  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100610/thuban953.jpg



I see a problem with that. The rad will be wider then the fan and it looks like that fan is already right against the edge. So i don't think it would work without some mods.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

shhhhh dont ruin my happy moment haha

guess he could use a 80mm rad, but they just sucks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> shhhhh dont ruin my happy moment haha
> 
> guess he could use a 80mm rad, but they just sucks



he could get a 120mm rad and mount it in his drive bays laying down flat(ish) 
something like this 
http://www.pcplanetsystems.com/abc/product_details.php?category_id=206&item_id=1841


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

and where is the heat gonna come out? 

but its nice though


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and where is the heat gonna come out?
> 
> but its nice though



it's gonna blow right back into the case and out the back fan.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

THanks don! but were you want me to put the res at is were my two new hard drives will be going for raid. right now i have the hard drive cage taken out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

get a bay res


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

Only have 1 bay and it has a DVD burner in it  *soon to be bluray player*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

guess you have to do some H50 or Coolit ECO instead then


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> guess you have to do some H50 or Coolit ECO instead then



Nope. I'm using a H50, and the rad simply won't fit there. It extends on the top and bottom.

EDIT: Would a 92mm rad be worth trying?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

Coolit Freezone or other TEC/water coolers may fit...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

I may just sell all the extra cooling stuff i have to get a used H50?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty sure I saw one of the admins..cannot remember which one, using the same case, and he cut holes in the mobo tray to route tubes(very simple mod), and mounted the rad "out back", using H50.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2010)

do it like erocker did, that worked with a H50


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

yea Erocker did! we have the same case. im going to get some measurements tomorrow on my 120MM rad


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1924269#post1924269


^ that thread has many pics of my PC at its current status


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I got around to cleaning out the PC from dust and gunk this month and decided to take some shots!! An old army term pops into mind about now. "She ain't pretty, But she preforms!"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2010)

i still like the fact that you forgot to pait that PSU holding thing haha

nonetheless, nice rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i still like the fact that you forgot to pait that PSU holding thing haha
> 
> nonetheless, nice rig



ahhh i probly will never paint it either! it gives the RIG character!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ahhh i probly will never paint it either! it gives the RIG character!



those fans look familiar


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> those fans look familiar



LISTEN EVERYBODY!! I would love to thank phanbuey for all his help! this loop would NOT have been possible without this mans help! thank you from the bottom of my heart phanbuey!

As a saying from my old unit!

2nd BATTALION, 22nd INFANTRY

"Deeds Not Words"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2010)

Lookin' real good with that loop Brandon


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 11, 2010)

Rig is looking good Brandon, also looks like you need to get some duster and clean it out thou.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2010)

Tonight I added a second fan for a push-pull config, which is hooked up to the fan controller so I won't have to hear it. I also put my second DVD burner back in as I got that cheap one for my second rig. Got my tripod out and took some Chicken Patty style pictures 












After dealing with those flimsy side panels on my NZXT Gamma, I'm so thankful for the beastly panels of my Sniper. I have a ton of cables behind the motherboard tray and in that gap between the mobo tray and HDD cage, and the panel still goes on easily and doesn't bend or bow whatsoever


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2010)

I've always liked the CM Sniper, just looks slick man!  Nice dinner table too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

me likes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Tonight I added a second fan for a push-pull config, which is hooked up to the fan controller so I won't have to hear it. I also put my second DVD burner back in as I got that cheap one for my second rig. Got my tripod out and took some Chicken Patty style pictures
> 
> http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/1788/yeller1.jpg
> 
> ...



Those are my style pictures actually 

Bro that rig is super effin' clean, you have no idea.  Beautiful case!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I've always liked the CM Sniper, just looks slick man!  Nice dinner table too.





(FIH) The Don said:


> me likes





Chicken Patty said:


> Those are my style pictures actually
> 
> Bro that rig is super effin' clean, you have no idea.  Beautiful case!



Thanks a lot guys  Many hours and hundreds of zip-ties have been poured into this rig, I'm glad you all like it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks good Soylent. I like it alot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the fact that you exited all the PSU cables together so they dont' scatter everywhere when exiting to the back of the mobo tray, good thinking.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice job, Soylent.  Have you messed with OC on that 5850?

Also, we have those same kitchen table/chairs.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Very nice job, Soylent.  Have you messed with OC on that 5850?
> 
> Also, we have those same kitchen table/chairs.



Yeah, I max out Overdrive all the time when I'm playing games, but it doesn't make much of a difference. I've yet to use a more in-depth program like Afterburner or do anything with voltage control. The way I see it, all of my games are completely smooth so why risk stability just for a few extra frames that I won't even notice? Idk, just a thought.

And hey, it glows too!







That little silver thing by the HDD cage in the first picture I posted earlier was a 5-blue LED hub. I used to have the cathodes in but all of their cords and boxes made me raeg.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is what mine looks like, for the next few days, anyhow.  Also pictured is some recommended summer reading for would-be high school seniors


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

fuck......that looks sweet

sorry for swearing


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Here is what mine looks like, for the next few days, anyhow.  Also pictured is some recommended summer reading for would-be high school seinors
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/04.jpg



Not here it isn't  Although I'd like to pick it up to read anyways  I don't even know what I'm supposed to be reading for Senior Lit, they're not big fans of communication.

Anyways, great looking loop you've got there. Very robust.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks.  I just got some new fittings and panflos in the mail, and am awaiting a larger reservior.  I'm going to change the fittings on the 5870 to get rid of some of the drastic bends.



Soylent Joe said:


> Not here it isn't  Although I'd like to pick it up to read anyways  I don't even know what I'm supposed to be reading for Senior Lit, they're not big fans of communication.



Recommended by me, not the proper authorities


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

My PC at the moment, plan on ordering some new fans, another hard drive, and some other things this week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 12, 2010)

you know i like it


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Just wait until I take some proper photos when some more stuff gets here/it's daytime.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the night time blue glowy picts.  Nice rig.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Actually I just came up with a different idea... Try to get the rads and pump all mounted on the lower level with the pump in the middle, drill a good size hole in the middle of the top for the return line, then just cut a hole in the bottom of my case and set it right on top of the bench. I could then still use my side panel if I wanted to... Hmmm.. this is a damn mess!



Isn't it a sad day when you become so cooling obsessed, that a full tower Lian Li, (or my Stacker 830) no longer has enough space to hold your cooling gear?

Shit, I'm having a hell of a time getting it all to fit nicely on my Technofront bench (don't ever buy one, btw. Super cheaply made. I'm disappointed in it. Worth $80, tops.)



King Wookie said:


> Nope. I'm using a H50, and the rad simply won't fit there. It extends on the top and bottom.
> 
> EDIT: Would a 92mm rad be worth trying?



Use a Rad Box. Problem solved. http://www.jab-tech.com/Swiftech-RadBox-MCB-120-Revision-2-Black-pr-3337.html



MT Alex said:


> Here is what mine looks like, for the next few days, anyhow.  Also pictured is some recommended summer reading for would-be high school seniors
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/04.jpg



I notice a relieving lack of Vogon poetry.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Here is what mine looks like, for the next few days, anyhow.  Also pictured is some recommended summer reading for would-be high school seniors
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/04.jpg



Hahahaha!!! Nice!! 

Here's mine:


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I notice a relieving lack of Vogon poetry.



I'd rather be ejected into deep space than suffer from Vogon poetry.

Nice Chaotic, looks like you've gotten plenty of miles out of that copy.  It's funny.  You can open to any random page and whatever you start reading will either be hilarious, or words strung together in a way you never imagined, making a wonderfully succinct and descriptive sentence.  I guess it's usually both.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

movie


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 12, 2010)

whoa! good stuff


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet. 

I like.


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 12, 2010)

My wife would kick me, then make me vacuum.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 12, 2010)

@mmm995 are those 22" ?


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> @mmm995 are those 22" ?



yes
8x22" samsung 226BW
1x22" asus 22" dont remeber model (on most right)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> yes
> 8x22" samsung 226BW
> 1x22" asus 22" dont remeber model (on most right)



Buy one more and stack 5 monitors on the other 5, that would be much better for games imo.

Or give me one.


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Buy one more and stack 5 monitors on the other 5, that would be much better for games imo.
> 
> Or give me one.



possible
i dont want spend a lot for stupid 5870 e6 card (I am a gamer 1hour in month) 
so waiting if someone can borrow it to me for week or two


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2010)

not gonna happen here dude, go buy a 250GTS or a 5770.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/7128/26486063.jpg
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7629/dirt22.jpg
> 
> movie


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> not gonna happen here dude, go buy a 250GTS or a 5770.



I dont except that 
Just said, i send some mails to GB/SAPPHIRE/POWERCOLOR but they didnt even reply


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> I dont except that
> Just said, i send some mails to GB/SAPPHIRE/POWERCOLOR but they didnt even reply



Are you a reviewer or something?, cause no ones gonna send you a free card just because you ask them to.


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Are you a reviewer or something?, cause no ones gonna send you a free card just because you ask them to.



Not, but asrock send me mobo and to my friend (who is not a reviewer as well) amd send x4 920 cpu  (of course I and he dont need send stuff back)

so sometimes miracles happens lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2010)

wanna get booted out of here for impersonating people?  or trying to Gyp someone out of their goods. As I said it is not going to happen here.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> possible
> i dont want spend a lot for stupid 5870 e6 card (I am a gamer 1hour in month)
> so waiting if someone can borrow it to me for week or two


You have nine monitors and you're begging?


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> wanna get booted out of here for impersonating people?  or trying to Gyp someone out of their goods. As I said it is not going to happen here.



Pls read better - I said , I DONT EXCEPT THAT in even 0,00000001% , I know anyone will not send me a graphics card i am not stupid - I JUST said, maybe someone from my good friend's in my city can borrow me card, but not much people using 6 monitors setup even worlwide, 
I will buy this card but maybe on price drop or maybe used , but used its impossible to get for this moment, I think when hd 6xxx will show up some ppl want to sell then 5870 e6



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You have nine monitors and you're begging?



I paid for 8 less than 5870 e6 card actually 

and one more thing (I playing games 1-2hours per month and personally use 3-5 monitor setup in landsape (its enough), just want tried all options so thats why i made 9x1 and want 5x2, just for try)
also resolution on 10 x22" lcd will be killer for gpu, so will be playable on low details but only after some good overclocking


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Not many sell their boards for the Next Generation, Look at those still holding on to the Radeon 4*** Series or GF GT* 2** Series


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> Pls read better - I said , I DONT EXCEPT THAT in even 0,00000001% , I know anyone will not send me a graphics card i am not stupid - I JUST said, maybe someone from my good friend's in my city can borrow me card, but not much people using 6 monitors setup even worlwide,
> I will buy this card but maybe on price drop or maybe used , but used its impossible to get for this moment, I think when hd 6xxx will show up some ppl want to sell then 5870 e6
> 
> 
> ...



It's not about reading better, it's more communicating your message concisely. I understand your language is not English but now that we understand you want a 5870 from one of your local friends...you're forgiven


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 12, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's not about reading better, it's more communicating your message concisely. I understand your language is not English but now that we understand you want a 5870 from one of your local friends...you're forgiven



damn, my english sucks then
I didnt except of someone understand it like i want gpu card from someone lol 

sorry for that guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 12, 2010)

Got a WD 500GB today. 

Also took some "better" photos than last night.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 12, 2010)

mmm995 said:


> Pls read better - I said , I DONT EXCEPT THAT in even 0,00000001% , I know anyone will not send me a graphics card i am not stupid - I JUST said, maybe someone from my good friend's in my city can borrow me card, but not much people using 6 monitors setup even worlwide,
> I will buy this card but maybe on price drop or maybe used , but used its impossible to get for this moment, I think when hd 6xxx will show up some ppl want to sell then 5870 e6



I still don't understand what the emailing Gigabyte, powercolor etc would solve. They will never give anyone a free card unless there a solid legitimate reason.

Cause if it could be done, trust me, i'd have 4 GTX 480's and 980x by now.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I notice a relieving lack of Vogon poetry.



I'd rather down 3 pangalactic gargle blasters myself than listen to Vogon poetry


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a WD 500GB today.
> 
> Also took some "better" photos than last night.
> 
> ...



Look'in good Ed How do you like the new cpu cooler?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I'd rather be ejected into deep space than suffer from Vogon poetry.
> 
> Nice Chaotic, looks like you've gotten plenty of miles out of that copy.  It's funny.  You can open to any random page and whatever you start reading will either be hilarious, or words strung together in a way you never imagined, making a wonderfully succinct and descriptive sentence.  I guess it's usually both.



I have the same copy as you. Have you read the 6th book yet? Pretty good, but you can tell it's not Adams that did it.



Athlonite said:


> I'd rather down 3 pangalactic gargle blasters myself than listen to Vogon poetry



Hell, I'd rather be strapped into the Total Perspective Vortex.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Look'in good Ed How do you like the new cpu cooler?



It works really well. But it's only cooling a X2 at the moment. Next month it'll be cooling a X4 on a new Mobo.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2010)

what mb are you getting Randal?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what mb are you getting Randal?



This one

I have to get new RAM at the same time. Luckily selling this current mobo/RAM/CPU after that will help pay for the costs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2010)

it looks nice bro, really nice for the price i must say


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> This one
> 
> I have to get new RAM at the same time. Luckily selling this current mobo/RAM/CPU after that will help pay for the costs.



what an interesting board. i shall look into it myself.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what mb are you getting Randal?





Radical_Edward said:


> This one
> 
> I have to get new RAM at the same time. Luckily selling this current mobo/RAM/CPU after that will help pay for the costs.



haha...Randal 

That looks like a pretty sweet board for the price. Liked your current ASRock board so you wanted more of it right? I don't blame you, I did the same for Gigabyte and Corsair.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, really liking my current ASRock mobo, and I want more of it. Plus that price is great for what it has. 

I used a Gigabyte mobo in a local build recently, I didn't hate it, but I like ASRock's Bios more.  

+1 on the Corsair thing thou. I love their PSUs.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2010)

nice price for a well spec'd mobo Asrock looks to have come up  in the world since i last bought one (socket A)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2010)

If their last PCI E slot wasnt weakened when a Full speed Device occupies the top 2, all PCI E 16X slots should be 16X or at the least 8x.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> If their last PCI E slot wasnt weakened when a Full speed Device occupies the top 2, all PCI E 16X slots should be 16X or at the least 8x.



if we're still talking about the asrock board, it runs 8x/8x/4 or 16/0/4

the chipset isnt designed for triple crossfire, 880G is the succesor to 780G - which is mATX (not meant for so many slots), asrock have just done their weird magic again


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2010)

what i was talking about was their 890FX board.

http://www.asrock.com/news/events/2010AMD8/index.asp?c=Models


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> what i was talking about was their 890FX board.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/news/events/2010AMD8/index.asp?c=Models



looks good, still $50 cheaper than the gigabyte UD5 i can get... and the asrock has 4x USB 3.0, big bonus IMO.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> This one
> 
> I have to get new RAM at the same time. Luckily selling this current mobo/RAM/CPU after that will help pay for the costs.



Wow that board does look good for the price! Nice find LMK when your ready to sell your old setup, I might be interest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea i have had good experience with this 785 ASRock board. I have been thinking tho about a newer one! how does this board look for my HTPC!

ASRock 890GM PRO3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2010)

you could go gigabyte for less, and their boards tend to have dolby encoding on the onboard audio too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> looks good, still $50 cheaper than the gigabyte UD5 i can get... and the asrock has 4x USB 3.0, big bonus IMO.



I think it might be at the cost of that last PCI E Slot, who would put a 16x card in a 4x slot, I would have no idea


----------



## Shaolin36 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys, new member here. A bro from the 4chons told me to post here.

A few days ago:










After some cable management:









Then added a makeshift fan held down by zip ties to do something with my empty 5.25 bays:









It's just sitting on top of my card reader with some velcro and zip ties:





Beautiful:


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaolin36 said:


> Hey guys, new member here. A bro from the 4chons told me to post here.
> 
> A few days ago:
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8608/dscn0459.jpg
> ...



Ah hey man it was me with the other Sniper. Looks a lot better with the updated cable management. You should also fill out your system specs in the User CP to let people know what you're running. Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice look rig Shaolin36. 

I did something similar with a 120mm in my 5.25 bays for my CM 690.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to TPU Shaolin. Another great thing you can do. Cheap also. Get some aluminum. Cut it in the amount that you have left under the hdd. Spray it Black and it'll hide the wires that was left over. Yeah, you don't see it with the side panel on.. But boy, will it make a difference once you take it off! Did that with my Cosmos when I redid the Loop.


 But man, that sniper sure looks good. Yours and SJ's makes me think different about those cases. 






Man, at times I miss that set up!


Radical Ed. Nice mod for the fan. Looks great!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Cold Storm, I'm rather pleased how it turned out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2010)

i think your rig turned out rather nice ed, especially from what you first posted here


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think it might be at the cost of that last PCI E Slot, who would put a 16x card in a 4x slot, I would have no idea



i did with my 4870 for less than a 10% hit in crossfire, a while back.

i'll never go above 2 cards anyway, so thats not a loss.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 14, 2010)

Shaolin36 said:


> Hey guys, new member here. A bro from the 4chons told me to post here.
> 
> A few days ago:
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8608/dscn0459.jpg
> ...



Nice work Shaolin and welcome to TPU


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2010)

Take *that* heatsink clearance!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Lord!  Those spikey things could keep out a pack of hell hounds  Or are they keeping that diminutive looking turtle in?  Pretty neat.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2010)

View from above:


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

Look what arrived!






My 890FXA-GD70! Prepping...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive, that's one good looking motherboard!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2010)

That's one fat heatsink. One of the better looking MSI boards I've seen to date.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

beautiful Johnny!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cool MB.





DrMOS just sounds so cool.  If it was a movie character, I bet it would be played by Harvey Keitel


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Finishing up 7 install now. Will start clocking soon.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2010)

Agree with the rest, nice mb (and wb)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

So uhh.... these temps can't be right...







Got to 4.0 using auto settings, not stable with 1.3vcore but I had to take a pic with those temps..

:O


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 15, 2010)

The X6s have been plagued by super bad temp readings, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 15, 2010)

Welp, 1.32vcore in bios, CPU-Z and AMD OD both display 1.3v, not sure which is correct. Either or passed 5 runs of Intel Burn Test


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The X6s have been plagued by super bad temp readings, at least from what I've seen.



AMD has Problems with its Sensors since the X2 at least... mine even gave me -10c and the like, even when the ambient was clearly over 20. in the 6 cores the problem starts to evolve.
Because AMD has just one Temp Sensor for all Cores, unlike Intel, the sensor has to be placed relatively in the mid of the die, to give as correct readings as possible. with a 6 core, the mid of the die, clearly has no contact to the outer 4 cores.... so the readings are mainly useable for the 2 center cores AMD really has to improve that! i believe its the Reason X6 seem to be so cold, even with 2 additional cores more... easy when you contact only 1/3rd of it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

I also heard the X6 run pretty cool, but I don't know if that observation was made not keeping in mind the sensor thing.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I also heard the X6 run pretty cool, but I don't know if that observation was made not keeping in mind the sensor thing.



at full load at 3.6GHz, i can hold my fingers on my TRUE120. i could not do that with my xeon @ 4.2GHz.


They run cool AND they have a sensor bug, so people think they're cooler than they are. for now, i just stick with the old rule of "under 60C at load"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> at full load at 3.6GHz, i can hold my fingers on my TRUE120. i could not do that with my xeon @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> 
> They run cool AND they have a sensor bug, so people think they're cooler than they are. for now, i just stick with the old rule of "under 60C at load"



Sounds like a good rule of thumb


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> at full load at 3.6GHz, i can hold my fingers on my TRUE120. i could not do that with my xeon @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> 
> They run cool AND they have a sensor bug, so people think they're cooler than they are. for now, i just stick with the old rule of "under 60C at load"



whew, at which vcore was your xeon? i never had such a warm cpu cooler, it were just the NB and VRMs that try to cook themselves regularly


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ill have an update for you all tonight. Got an ASUS Maximus Gene II and an antec P180 Mini to have a play with. Down sizing!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> whew, at which vcore was your xeon? i never had such a warm cpu cooler, it were just the NB and VRMs that try to cook themselves regularly



1.425v

my q6600 was the same around the same voltage, heatsink itself around 65-70C (those chips could take 80C and run happily)

point is, my AMD aint getting as hot as those chips, despite having more cores - so they ARE cool running chips.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1.425v
> 
> my q6600 was the same around the same voltage, heatsink itself around 65-70C (those chips could take 80C and run happily)



phew! that sounds like it was boiling!
was it able to cope with such high heat on a 24/7 crunching base,without degrading or dieing?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> phew! that sounds like it was boiling!
> was it able to cope with such high heat on a 24/7 crunching base,without degrading or dieing?



i dont crunch or fold.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

that was in IDLE?

even at 100% load, and 3 days closed doors, i would whine about such temps


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that was in IDLE?
> 
> even at 100% load i would whine about the temps



no, that was load.

point is, if i folded or crunched, it would never idle... and those would be permanent temps, as opposed to load temps.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, that was load.
> 
> point is, if i folded or crunched, it would never idle... and those would be permanent temps, as opposed to load temps.



even under full load, temps differ by 7c, dependant on the amount of fresh air left in my room, i can run from 36 to 43 under the same amount of load. but im not in Australia, here in Germany temps can fluctuate very greatly within the same month. in April, its possible that it rains, snows or you can go to the beach sunning. Not only this year we had one day 25c+ in the shadow, and the next day there were 2cm of snow on the ground


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> even under full load, temps differ by 7c, dependant on the amount of fresh air left in my room, i can run from 36 to 43 under the same amount of load. but im not in Australia, here in Germany temps can fluctuate very greatly within the same month. in April, its possible that it rains, snows or you can go to the beach sunning. Not only this year we had one day 25c+ in the shadow, and the next day there were 2cm of snow on the ground



we went from46C to -1C within 3 months this year. i just make sure its stable in worst case scenario (running no CPU fan to simulate summer is a good start), and then i know its good all year around.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we went from46C to -1C within 3 months this year. i just make sure its stable in worst case scenario (running no CPU fan to simulate summer is a good start), and then i know its good all year around.



oh, thats indeed quite a difference! Australia must be a beautiful country tho!
ah,alright! i always overclock for summer and for winter seperate... winter is high clock time, and summer is high stability time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 15, 2010)

take a look Youtube


WARNING DUCK ROLLED


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha Lol


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

ASUS P5N-D
Intel E8500@4.0GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244634



ASUS P6X58D Premium
Intel i7 930@ 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1175089
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177358


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2010)

starams5 said:


> ASUS P5N-D
> Intel E8500@4.0GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244634
> View attachment 36303
> ...



considered crunching or folding on those rigs?


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> considered crunching or folding on those rigs?



Didn't quite understand your comment, please come again.  Thanks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2010)

hehe check this out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hehe check this out
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784



I read enough to have a general idea of what is.  If I can pass IntelBurn Test, game for hours on end, and my archives aren't corrupting that's good enough for me.....Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

starams5 said:


> I read enough to have a general idea of what is.  If I can pass IntelBurn Test, game for hours on end, and my archives aren't corrupting that's good enough for me.....Thanks but no thanks.



I don't think you understood enough of it.  It's not a stress test.  At least that's what your post made it seem like you thought it was.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think you understood enough of it.  It's not a stress test.  At least that's what your post made it seem like you thought it was.



I'll be honest with you, I didn't get a full understanding of it.  I'm new here, never heard of it until now.  Explain it so I do understand.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

starams5 said:


> I'll be honest with you, I didn't get a full understanding of it.  I'm new here, never heard of it until now.  Explain it so I do understand.  Thanks.



YHPM, don't want to take this thread off topic.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> YHPM, don't want to take this thread off topic.



That's okay, didn't seem like something I would be interested in anyways.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

starams5 said:


> That's okay, didn't seem like something I would be interested in anyways.



Well I shot ya the PM anyways, even if you don't wish to participate you have a better idea of what it is anyways.  Welcome to TPU by the way, enjoy your stay here


----------



## starams5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well I shot ya the PM anyways, even if you don't wish to participate you have a better idea of what it is anyways.  Welcome to TPU by the way, enjoy your stay here



I'm still reading it, and thanks to you I now understand.  Just wanted to formally say thanks I will consider your offer, it's seems to be for a very good cause.  If I have questions I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

starams5 said:


> I'm still reading it, and thanks to you I now understand.  Just wanted to formally say thanks I will consider your offer, it's seems to be for a very good cause.  If I have questions I'll send you a PM.



Thanks bro.  Shoot me a PM, there's tons of info I can feed your way to help you get setup if you decide you want to do it.  

kinda back on topic though.  I SHOULD finally have my x6 and Crosshair IV this week here.  Finally my red/black build will come together 

I'll try to do a little something to get it looking as neat as possible before going water.  So I'll see what I can come up with for you guys


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> at full load at 3.6GHz, i can hold my fingers on my TRUE120. i could not do that with my xeon @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> 
> They run cool AND they have a sensor bug, so people think they're cooler than they are. for now, i just stick with the old rule of "under 60C at load"



I just stick with old old rule of "if it doesn't crash, and isn't smoking, it's fine".


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 16, 2010)

My Code/Work/Game-Station ATM (Rigs are the i7 and the Opteron 180):
All of it w/flash:






A few shots of the monitors and the i7 setup. I love the UV reactive cables DFI gave me along with a P45 and this X58:

























And a pic of the i7 setup w/flash:


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 16, 2010)

New case and cooler.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 16, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> New case and cooler.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._447406667344_693357344_5644478_7264172_n.jpg



How's that CNPS10X ? It is veeery expensive around here (Can get a pair of Mugen 2s for the price of one CNPS10X), is it worth it ?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't run any official tests yet, but CPU was idling in the 30C range.  Good start.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> A few shots of the monitors and the i7 setup. I love the UV reactive cables DFI gave me along with a P45 and this X58:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1692.jpg
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1697.jpg
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1694.jpg
> ...



seems like you just started photoing after reading my post!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 16, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> seems like you just started photoing after reading my post!



LOL.

"I read your screens !"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> New case and cooler.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._447406667344_693357344_5644478_7264172_n.jpg




Which Thermaltake is that, looks just like the Element S???


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 17, 2010)

Installed the 1GB DDR3 stick (for 3GB total) and the like new 5450 that Shev sold me into the second machine today. Really liking the 5450 so far. Might replace the GPU TIM sometime or another, gotta do what you can to keep these passive cards cool.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 17, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Installed the 1GB DDR3 stick (for 3GB total) and the like new 5450 that Shev sold me into the second machine today. Really liking the 5450 so far. Might replace the GPU TIM sometime or another, gotta do what you can to keep these passive cards cool.
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1416/dsc0004cb.jpg



What card is that again?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> What card is that again?



lol Don, it's ok. The card is a Powercolor 5450 256MB. I kind of wanted one with 512MB or even 1GB but Shev cut me a very nice deal on this in a bundle.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which Thermaltake is that, looks just like the Element S???



Element G, actually.  Dead silent fans and pretty easy to work in.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 17, 2010)

Neat?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/Overall.jpg
> 
> Neat?



Man that looks awesome. Very clean.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 17, 2010)

got a new rig. first shot is a size comparison to my old Cosmos


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

moonpigs and f1refly's post are just pure business!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/Overall.jpg
> 
> Neat?



Looks very nice
How well does that Noctua perform?


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> got a new rig. first shot is a size comparison to my old Cosmos
> 
> http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7679/010ib.jpg
> 
> ...



Love what you did with that Lian Li.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Looks very nice
> How well does that Noctua perform?



Surprisingly good for that kind of heatsink. Q9550 is at 4GHz and it's under 70c MAX load...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 18, 2010)

Could someone tell me exactly what HDD interface I'm looking at here on this laptop. What came out of it was a "WD400" (40GB) "Enhanced" IDE drive. 












Could it be "IDE Ultra ATA100"?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

if you wanna use that in your desktop i have a converter for it if you want it?

i dont use it any more so its yours for free

looks a bit like this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2010)

that is known as Mini IDE, it can be adapted to IDE or SATA depending on the adapter used.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

more pics and info on the build in here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124608


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you wanna use that in your desktop i have a converter for it if you want it?
> 
> i dont use it any more so its yours for free
> 
> looks a bit like this  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100618/41A-O6ZrJGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg





eidairaman1 said:


> that is known as Mini IDE, it can be adapted to IDE or SATA depending on the adapter used.



Well it came out of that laptop there and is failing. I'm getting BSOD's, boot-up fails, and I put HDTune on there and it has a couple bad sectors. I was able to back up all of the files to a flash drive. Now I'm just looking for a replacement. Preferably something larger than 40GB, but it can't be anymore than like $25. Any ideas?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/DSCF3140.jpg
> 
> more pics and info on the build in here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124608



Very, very nice!
My RF was great, but too big for my uses


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/DSCF3140.jpg
> 
> more pics and info on the build in here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124608





sick.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Very, very nice!
> My RF was great, but too big for my uses





phanbuey said:


> sick.



thanks i like the size of it made it easy to fit two very large rads without major modification even with the fans in a push/pull setup. need some modders mesh for the back were i turned the PSU on its side and some sleeving for all the loose fan cables. i also cant decide if i should swap the MCR320 for a 420 at the bottom or not it would fit but the last 120 would only be able to fit a single 120mm fan no push/pull like the rest of the system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well it came out of that laptop there and is failing. I'm getting BSOD's, boot-up fails, and I put HDTune on there and it has a couple bad sectors. I was able to back up all of the files to a flash drive. Now I'm just looking for a replacement. Preferably something larger than 40GB, but it can't be anymore than like $25. Any ideas?



My Laptop from 2004 had a 60 gig, dropped in a 100 gig, also you have to realize laptop parts are gonna cost more.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## starams5 (Jun 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you wanna use that in your desktop i have a converter for it if you want it?
> 
> i dont use it any more so its yours for free
> 
> looks a bit like this  	http://img.techpowerup.org/100618/41A-O6ZrJGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg



Your post gave me an idea, something I should have thought of before.  I have two HP laptops that were given to me with bad screens.  Can I use the enclosure below for the laptop hard drive?  Thanks.

RX81U-ES-25B 2.5" External Enclosure
Rosewill RX81U-ES-25B 2.5" IDE to USB 2.0 External...

Fujitsu 100GB Hard Drive
http://www.superwarehouse.com/Fujitsu_100GB_Hard_Drive/MHV2100AT/ps/624276


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

id say you could, but im only 95% sure


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100617/Overall.jpg
> 
> Neat?



Its come along so much:



MoonPig said:


> Here's mine. Still got mesh to sort, that ones temp.


----------



## starams5 (Jun 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> id say you could, but im only 95% sure



Thanks.  After posting I took the other hard drive out, had a 40Gb sata drive in it.  Not sure if 40Gb is worth an enclosure but since I have no use for laptops I'll probably get one anyways.

Seagate ST940814AS 40GB SATA
http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4965484&CatId=2681


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2010)

well, you can always get the enclosure, you can use it again if you want a bigger 2.5" external


----------



## starams5 (Jun 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well, you can always get the enclosure, you can use it again if you want a bigger 2.5" external



That is so true......thanks again.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> lol Don, it's ok. The card is a Powercolor 5450 256MB. I kind of wanted one with 512MB or even 1GB but Shev cut me a very nice deal on this in a bundle.



Any more memory than that is just a waste with that little processing power 99.99999% of the time anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Any more memory than that is just a waste with that little processing power 99.99999% of the time anyway.



128MB is enough for anything non gaming, and cards that low spec are never used for gaming anyway.


----------



## adam99leit (Jun 20, 2010)

got bored did this in one night after a 7 hour trip to micro center show off fitseries3 custom dtek dual outlet block


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 21, 2010)

That's pretty sweet

Two 3.120 rads cooling just the CPU?  That must run darn cool, even at 4 ghz.

By looking at the pics, your pump goes to the block, then exits the block to both rads, then Ts. back into the pump?  Do you have a res hidden?  Neat.


Here's mine after a minor overhaul.  I already posted it in the NatAspWC thread.  New Panflows and fittings on the res and vga, took about 13" of tube out of the loop.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 21, 2010)

Got a new desk today. Old one was falling apart, I had it almost 10 years and it survived 4 moves. My cable management is nonexistent right now. Not sure if this is the final positioning yet. Bookshelves arrive tomorrow so I need to make sure everything fits.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't see it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

i cant see it


lol you silly git, you copy-pasted the link from your browser which is for the UPLOAD page, not the one the image was on.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 21, 2010)

Fixed.

Bonus points if anyone can name the game.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like WoW or some other life-consuming MMORPG... lol


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 21, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Bonus points if anyone can name the game.



Age of Conan?


----------



## akkinenijaji (Jun 21, 2010)

Dusty..And salmosa is for my Lappy


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 21, 2010)

jus to show off the new Alienware OptX 2210 monitor sitting next to the raVen RV02B-w case


----------



## Hockster (Jun 21, 2010)

About the only thing that works correctly in Eyefinity.






The game was Aion.


----------



## adam99leit (Jun 21, 2010)

just a t fitting with a fill line works great pump>cpu>>1 to rad 1 1 to rad 2 >IOH>back to pump


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 24, 2010)

*my new red and black set up pc!*

my new red and black set up pc!

hope you like my new set up.

*heatsink with akasa cooler*





*with cold cathode*












hope you like my new set up...


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 24, 2010)

New monitors arrived  Iiyama 27"er


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

i thought the PC was in the sink for a minute.


----------



## Azma (Jun 24, 2010)

Done painting


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice MoonPig! I'd love a new monitor, but I'm currently wrestling if I can allow myself to spend alot of money on a biggie.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 24, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done painting
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8664/hihivx.jpg



Sweet job matey, thats really nice.

Make sure you get a log going


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jun 24, 2010)

Still in the process of adding some sort of bling to my pc......red reflective stickers really pop out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 24, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done painting
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8664/hihivx.jpg



good job, but dont drink all that Jäger while your painting 



Thrackan said:


> Nice MoonPig! I'd love a new monitor, but I'm currently wrestling if I can allow myself to spend alot of money on a biggie.




do it do it do it do it

big screens are just NICE, im using my 32" 1080p whenever i can for gaming, its just so much nicer


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

if my card reader wasnt screwing up, i'd show my latest pics too 


works in the camera, just not on the PC.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 24, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Done painting
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8664/hihivx.jpg



I got this case and its amazing


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> good job, but dont drink all that Jäger while your painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently traded my bedroom-style CRT television (which couldn't have been more than a 19 incher) for a 32" LCD TV. Now my 22" TFT seems so small...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I recently traded my bedroom-style CRT television (which couldn't have been more than a 19 incher) for a 32" LCD TV. Now my 22" TFT seems so small...



how ya think i feel, i've had a 40" for about 3 years now...

pics of my mobo upgrade



Spoiler



pre-upgrade






it was sliiightly packed in there





new bracket let me rotate cooler at last















new retention mechanism... and retarded wrench thing it came with





which let me do this





lol you can see the blue thingo through the vent 





final shot - doesnt look as sexy as it could, but meh  i didnt get a window for a reason


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mussels, you didnt go with the ASRock?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mussels, you didnt go with the ASRock?



no stock for another week, and i have a lan in a week and a half. didnt work out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no stock for another week, and i have a lan in a week and a half. didnt work out.



AWWW I HAZ A SADZ


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> AWWW I HAZ A SADZ



the giga has a slight capacitor whine, but otherwise nothing wrong with the board. it just doesnt LOOK very pretty in my case with a black and red video card, but who gives a damn since i dont have a window. 3.6GHz standard + 4GHz turbo, here we come...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 24, 2010)

just making a hole in my case with a knife and a hammer..
imma show you the pics.





intel stock cooler fan strapped here





overall pics (still crappy cable management)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> New monitors arrived  Iiyama 27"er
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100624/000_0664.jpg
> 
> ...



I still love your "Computer Desk" Literally!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i thought the PC was in the sink for a minute.



It threw me off a bit at first 

Anyhow moonpig, great freakin' build and love how clean the whole setup looks with the new monitor and all. 



azma666 said:


> Done painting
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8664/hihivx.jpg



Can't wait, you never fail to impress me with your builds 


Kaiser Kraus said:


> Still in the process of adding some sort of bling to my pc......red reflective stickers really pop out.


Looking good, love the mounting on the H50


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

this is also posted in my P-log but most people haven't seen it so i'm posting it here too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking better everytime Tim, that's what counts.  Improvements and dedication.  You never give up and that's what I like about you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking better everytime Tim, that's what counts.  Improvements and dedication.  You never give up and that's what I like about you



I still can't seem to get it how i want but i am working on it still and will keep working at it till i get what i want.

i think it would look better if i took the outlet to the pump and put it on the one closer to it.or just sell the loop all together and get a Coolit ECO


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i thought the PC was in the sink for a minute.



Ultra cheap water cooling?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I still can't seem to get it how i want but i am working on it still and will keep working at it till i get what i want.
> 
> i think it would look better if i took the outlet to the pump and put it on the one closer to it.or just sell the loop all together and get a Coolit ECO



Tim if you can get me some pics of your case by the backside of the mobo so I can see what you got going on back there and stuff I might be able to throw in some ideas.  I'm pretty good with cable management so I might be able to help a bit 



King Wookie said:


> Ultra cheap water cooling?



effortless hardware ruining too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim if you can get me some pics of your case by the backside of the mobo so I can see what you got going on back there and stuff I might be able to throw in some ideas.  I'm pretty good with cable management so I might be able to help a bit



I will have to do that when i am feeling better i don't want to have to move the case right now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will have to do that when i am feeling better i don't want to have to move the case right now.



I ain't going nowhere Tim


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this is also posted in my P-log but most people haven't seen it so i'm posting it here too.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100624/S5031141.jpg



two rads for the CPU?
that must be cool
hows the temp on those?


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 25, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> just making a hole in my case with a knife and a hammer..
> imma show you the pics.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100624/25062010007.jpg
> 
> ...



Knife and hammer, priceless


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> two rads for the CPU?
> that must be cool
> hows the temp on those?



the temps aren't so great. my i7@3.9ghz@1.27v loads 63c


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the temps aren't so great. my i7@3.9ghz@1.27v loads 63c



UHM... those are AMAZING temps for an i7 r u kidding?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 25, 2010)

thats quite high for a WC setup this good.
have you found out why?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 25, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> thats quite high for a WC setup this good.
> have you found out why?



his block is good, but not the best performing... also, even me scratches the 50ies sometimes with a 955 @ 3.8 ghz 1.44v... and my radiation area is severely bigger,my block is better and my pump power is also not the problem anymore... seems like we have some heaty days just


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 25, 2010)

They can be high because of the chip alone... he could have a hot chip *with HT ON..*.  is yours C0 or D0? 

63C on a chip like i7, im presuming this is Linpack Load, with HT on, is very very good.  You would be dancing in the high 70's low 80's with aircoolers.  Everyone that is saying that these temps are high has either a core2 or a phenom, both of which run (or at least register on their temp sensors) much lower temps.

If you had a Q9650 or something like that you would be in the low 50's.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder what load temps would be w/o HT?  I'm assuming it may crunch a tiny bit less, but temps should drop roughly 5º.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the temps aren't so great. my i7@3.9ghz@1.27v loads 63c



My temps on water @ 4ghz is 79 deg cel full load on linx with max cores/threads and mem.

i think if i had a better rad and some good high flow fans to do a push/pull it would be around 70 im assuming but i dont think anything short of a TEC to lower the temps with my current setup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> UHM... those are AMAZING temps for an i7 r u kidding?


Many have told me that


AhokZYashA said:


> thats quite high for a WC setup this good.
> have you found out why?


I think it has something to do with pump power so i bought a Swiftech 655 also i need to get some new fans. I'm sure between the new pump and fans temps should drop some. If not i will get a new rad (dual pass 120.2 or single pass 120.3)


phanbuey said:


> They can be high because of the chip alone... he could have a hot chip *with HT ON..*.  is yours C0 or D0?
> 
> 63C on a chip like i7, im presuming this is Linpack Load, with HT on, is very very good.  You would be dancing in the high 70's low 80's with aircoolers.  Everyone that is saying that these temps are high has either a core2 or a phenom, both of which run (or at least register on their temp sensors) much lower temps.
> 
> If you had a Q9650 or something like that you would be in the low 50's.



My chip is a C0 and it is Linx load also runs the same crunching. I am using HT(HT IS ON) on the fort 120(air) i get around 82c linx load


@brandon what voltage is that? also what is your water cooling setup?(rads,pump,block,etc) also your pump went out today i will send you the DC number IF i can find it


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Many have told me that
> 
> I think it has something to do with pump power so i bought a Swiftech 655 also i need to get some new fans. I'm sure between the new pump and fans temps should drop some. If not i will get a new rad (dual pass 120.2 or single pass 120.3)
> 
> ...




lol oh... haha well at least my estimates were'nt too far off    did you buy extra fans yet?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> lol oh... haha well at least my estimates were'nt too far off    did you buy extra fans yet?



I just had it on air 2 days ago and tested it then  nice job on the estimates 
haven't bought the fans yet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

here is my PC ATM. doesn't look too great. Doing some cleaning,and WM while i wait on the pump.
This shot shows its due for a good cleaning and a fresh paint job. but WM is getting better IMO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

Think the case just needs some touchup.  Some fresh paint and maybe try to clean off the front of the case a bit more, smoothen it out.  Just looks a bit rough.  I mean other than that, you're on the right track


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Think the case just needs some touchup.  Some fresh paint and maybe try to clean off the front of the case a bit more, smoothen it out.  Just looks a bit rough.  I mean other than that, you're on the right track



it is starting to look rough. I spilled some water when i was taking the loop out thats what the mess is on the bottom. I got side tracked and it was dry by the time i got back to it  i have done alot to the case i think its only fair that i give it a fresh paint job soon.I need to go to the store and get 3 things 
1.black paint (paint case)
2.white paint(paint rads) 
3.2k grit sand paper.(touch up case and lap CPU block)

EDIT:I just noticed i did a shitty job covering the red up in the front. Me  Me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is starting to look rough. I spilled some water when i was taking the loop out thats what the mess is on the bottom. I got side tracked and it was dry by the time i got back to it  i have done alot to the case i think its only fair that i give it a fresh paint job soon.I need to go to the store and get 3 things
> 1.black paint (paint case)
> 2.white paint(paint rads)
> 3.2k grit sand paper.(touch up case and lap CPU block)



yeah bro some touchup and you're golden.  Then just fiddle more with the WM and I think you'll be very happy with the outcome


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah bro some touchup and you're golden.  Then just fiddle more with the WM and I think you'll be very happy with the outcome



the more time i work on the WM the better it seems to get. Its come along way from this 







EDIT:bro could you remind me later on today to get you some pics of the back side. I just had the side off working back there and didn't think to take any pics till now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the more time i work on the WM the better it seems to get. Its come along way from this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/layout_2.jpg
> 
> 
> EDIT:bro could you remind me later on today to get you some pics of the back side. I just had the side off working back there and didn't think to take any pics till now.



WOW, now is when you really see the difference    You've done a great job so far Tim 

I'll try to remind myself to remind you to take the pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> WOW, now is when you really see the difference    You've done a great job so far Tim
> 
> I'll try to remind myself to remind you to take the pics



posting the pics of all the small steps don't make it look like much but when you look at when it first started to now its like a night and day difference


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> posting the pics of all the small steps don't make it look like much but when you look at when it first started to now its like a night and day difference



That's why it's good to bring those older pictures up every now and then.  They remind you of how long you have came


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's why it's good to bring those older pictures up every now and then.  They remind you of how long you have came



thats why i always keep them on hand. If there is a time that i think it looks like shit and don't think it looks any better i look at an old pic and am like  

anyways haven't slept in about 50hrs so i am getting to bed.(the other night when i said i was going to bed i was up sick all night and haven't felt like sleeping since then.. till now )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats why i always keep them on hand. If there is a time that i think it looks like shit and don't think it looks any better i look at an old pic and am like
> 
> anyways haven't slept in about 50hrs so i am getting to bed.(the other night when i said i was going to bed i was up sick all night and haven't felt like sleeping since then.. till now )



Going to bed too!  get some rest dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Going to bed too!  get some rest dude



you too.


----------



## mmm995 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 26, 2010)

nice rig man...


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 26, 2010)

my h50 is beginning to piss me off now, absolute sh**. its the first time ive had a shutdown protection gets to around 85c on an overclocked 1090t... time to get a proper watercooling loop


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 26, 2010)

how many years have you been using that h50 of yours???


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

My H50 is great...it handles my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz and temps stay around 70c (load).  About 55c at stock speeds (2.93ghz)


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 26, 2010)

mine is 34c at stock and 62c at load i use it to cool my phenom ii x4 965...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

That's just an insane monitor setup


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 27, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> If you had a Q9650 or something like that you would be in the low 50's.



absolutely correct! my q9550 at 3.9 ghz 1.35v loads around the high 40ies and the low 50ies during crunching, and that with an ek supreme, a Tt 400l pump, and an XSPC 240 rad


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 27, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> how many years have you been using that h50 of yours???



its been about a month now


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> its been about a month now



which to answer his question appropriately, is 1/12th of a year (aka 0.0833333 years)


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 27, 2010)

H50 is on par with high-end air coolers.
which should cool your 1090T nicely


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My H50 is great...it handles my i7 860 @ 3.8ghz and temps stay around 70c (load).  About 55c at stock speeds (2.93ghz)



thats not bad for a little "loop" like the H50. My i7 920@3.9ghz ~63c load.
but it goes to show that if i'm not happy with temps i am getting now i wouldn't be able to switch to a H50 or ECO like i thought about. 



AhokZYashA said:


> H50 is on par with high-end air coolers.
> which should cool your 1090T nicely


that is true. 
The Fort120 got put up against the H50 in a review i found after a few mins of google.. It showed that the *fort120 got COOLER temps then the h50.
Now it was only a slight difference. 

*I don't consider the Fort120 a high-end cooler but some sites/people do and it does cool good so maybe it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thats not bad for a little "loop" like the H50. My i7 920@3.9ghz ~63c load.
> but it goes to show that if i'm not happy with temps i am getting now i wouldn't be able to switch to a H50 or ECO like i thought about.
> 
> 
> ...



My experience with my H50 was that with push and pull fan configuration it cooled considerably better than the Mega.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My experience with my H50 was that with push and pull fan configuration it cooled considerably better than the Mega.



This maybe a stupid thing to ask.. Do you think it would cool better then my water loop?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 27, 2010)

umm..
i dont think so...
2 rads vs 1 rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> This maybe a stupid thing to ask.. Do you think it would cool better then my water loop?





AhokZYashA said:


> umm..
> i dont think so...
> 2 rads vs 1 rad



I'ld have to agree with ahokzyasha, don't think so.  However, don't underestimate the little H50, it's got major cojones!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'ld have to agree with ahokzyasha, don't think so.  However, don't underestimate the little H50, it's got major cojones!





AhokZYashA said:


> umm..
> i dont think so...
> 2 rads vs 1 rad



What both of you said is what i was thinking. I knew it was stupid question to ask.
The h50 is a 120 rad and i have dual 120+ a 140 rad so it does without saying.(i know i just answered my own question)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What both of you said is what i was thinking. I knew it was stupid question to ask.
> The h50 is a 120 rad and i have dual 120+ a 140 rad so it does without saying.(i know i just answered my own question)



The thing with the H50 is that to me it has more potential that a high end air cooler when the right fan configuration is used and it's also maintenance free, can't beat that   I loved mine, I just moved on because I am going custom loop since I miss messing with water cooling wayyy tooooo much.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 27, 2010)

H50 in push pull is about on par with the NH-D14
but the problem is H50 is smaller and a bit louder.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> H50 in push pull is about on par with the NH-D14
> *but the problem is H50 is smaller* and *a bit louder*.



the part in just bold i don't see as a problem. the bold and underlined i see as a problem.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry, a bit of typo there.
the problem is the D14 is bigger and the H50 is a bit louder.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> sorry, a bit of typo there.
> the problem is the D14 is bigger and the H50 is a bit louder.




some people may say the h50 being smaller is a problem so i didn't take it as a typo


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 27, 2010)

First post woop! 












N73 camera though :shadedshu


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 27, 2010)

welcome to TPU Catalyst
and what a nice setup there


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

Welcome to TPU
and from what i see it looks nice. Get us some pics showing the "full story". show all of the inside of the case 


Also if your not crunching for TPU yet you may want to consider it. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 27, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> welcome to TPU Catalyst
> and what a nice setup there



Thanks 

Edit: As p_o_s_pc requested, here's a pic showing the whole inside.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 27, 2010)

doesnt look bad. try and clean up the wires by the psu and i don't see a problem. Thanks for the pic


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 27, 2010)

is that a mini p180? really nice dude. too bad my video card wont fit on that case.


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 27, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> is that a mini p180? really nice dude. too bad my video card wont fit on that case.



Yes, it's a P180 Mini. 
If you take out the lower HDD-cage any video card should fit


----------



## jrgerryd (Jun 27, 2010)

i see. if i take the lower hdd cage, is there another hdd cage for my hdd's to put on? is it on the top
 where he attached a fan on it?


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 27, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> i see. if i take the lower hdd cage, is there another hdd cage for my hdd's to put on? is it on the top
> where he attached a fan on it?



Yep, but if you have a fan there you have to remove it though, or else the cage won't fit, but you can always put that fan in the lower place and by doing that your video card will get fresh air straight from the fan.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The Fort120 got put up against the H50 in a review i found after a few mins of google.. It showed that the *fort120 got COOLER temps then the h50.
> Now it was only a slight difference.
> 
> *I don't consider the Fort120 a high-end cooler but some sites/people do and it does cool good so maybe it is.



Are you talking about the Rosewill Fort120?

If that thing got cooler temps then the h50, then they must have sucked at mounting the h50. I've got the Kindwin 1264, which is the same exact thing as the Rosewill. This thing can't keep my 955BE cool to save its life if I stress it or even turn off C&Q.

I've had that 955BE under my D14 in a cramped CM 590 case. I can push 1.4v core and cpu-nb and it will go hours and hover right at 50C. This is with the side panel on and 25C room temp. Pushing 1.525v core will increase the cpu temp only about 5c at the very most.

This all was on a Gigabyte 790fxt-ud5p and the reported core and "cpu" temperatures were less than 1C different all the time. Right now I have a 435 that unlocks on that board and cooler. With 1.4v core and cpu-nb, idle shows the same temperature at the board temperature (which should be close to ambient) this is with C&Q disabled as well.

I will agree that the D14 is large. You can't run dimms with more height than Ripjaws because the cooler covers up all 4 dimms with the front fan on. I've got to take the fins off my Doms to get them to clear the cooler. Unless you constantly swapping out ram though, I consider that a very minor problem. Even then, I just need to take off the front fan and the outside 2 dimms are completely accessible.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2010)

Front shot:








Next week I order a pedestal for the W/C gear.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Front shot:
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2157.jpg
> ...



Looks freakin awesome!


So powerful you can't put a side panel on it.


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 27, 2010)

i think ill just need to give it more room behind the case from the wall, because its about 5-10cm currently, and anyone else here using akasa apache blacks?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Are you talking about the Rosewill Fort120?
> 
> If that thing got cooler temps then the h50, then they must have sucked at mounting the h50. I've got the Kindwin 1264, which is the same exact thing as the Rosewill. This thing can't keep my 955BE cool to save its life if I stress it or even turn off C&Q.
> 
> ...



you must have something wrong then with the fort120(yes rosewill) I used it with MX-2 on my i7 and kept it 70c load and thats at 3.6ghz@1.2v and at 3.9ghz@1.27v around mid 70c peaking into low 80c that is with the fan control on and keeping it from full speed.now that is when i used it. 

here is a link to the review you can be the judge 
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-h50-fort120,2370-5.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Front shot:
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2157.jpg
> ...



 i have the same headset AND external dvd writer


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have the same headset AND external dvd writer



I love the 5H's. I'm thinking of putting something fancy in the top two bays, so I got the external DVD.

I'm going to be stuffing all of the watercooling into this:

http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html

I'll mount my case wheels to it and mount the case on top of it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 28, 2010)

they have excellent sound for gaming, im a total ninja in mw1 and 2 with them lol XD

or not, but yes, they are nice

 that seems nice, a rad case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Front shot:
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2157.jpg
> ...



That should be sweet, I was thinking the same thing when going WC, but the 1090T runs so cool and I don't bench this rig so I'm just going to go with a 120.1 and everything internally done in the case


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you must have something wrong then with the fort120(yes rosewill) I used it with MX-2 on my i7 and kept it 70c load and thats at 3.6ghz@1.2v and at 3.9ghz@1.27v around mid 70c peaking into low 80c that is with the fan control on and keeping it from full speed.now that is when i used it.
> 
> here is a link to the review you can be the judge
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-h50-fort120,2370-5.html



I'll call bs on the review. Your results sound about right.

As for reference, 1.2v on core can be done passively on the D14 at least in the HAF 932 case. 50C above ambient with P95 on an i7 with 1.36v core (going to be between 1.28v-1.3v after vdroop if they didn't use llc) is not going to happen with that cooler. Add to that is I don't think Real Temp supported i7 reporting until 3.0......their using 2.7. 

The mounting for AMD systems sucks plus the base doesn't fully cover the heat spreader of the AMD chip. Combine those two and good temperatures on an AMD system is going to be rare. I've got a OCZ Vendetta 2 that does a better job of cooling than the Kingwin/Rosewill because it does those two things better.

I guess my concern at first was with AMD chips, but now realize your running an i7. For 30 bucks on an i7 it is a good cooler for the price. That was how much I paid for my OCZ and got similar results to you. Though on AMD, I'd take my OCZ over that Kingwin/Rosewill any day.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I'll call bs on the review. Your results sound about right.
> 
> As for reference, 1.2v on core can be done passively on the D14 at least in the HAF 932 case. 50C above ambient with P95 on an i7 with 1.36v core (going to be between 1.28v-1.3v after vdroop if they didn't use llc) is not going to happen with that cooler. Add to that is I don't think Real Temp supported i7 reporting until 3.0......their using 2.7.
> 
> ...



I think the Rosewill brand of it uses the same heatsink but a different fan. And the base of the cooler DOES cover the IHS on the AMD CPU i have it running on now(athlon X2) also the mounting for the AMD holds it really tight but its a pain in the ass to get off. The mounting for the C2D(775) and the i7 is really good. here is a pic to show the CPU stuck to the bottom of the fort120 so you can see the IHS is covered...





well i stand corrected it doesn't cover the IHS all the way but it covers way more then the cores and that is where the biggest problem is 
I did take the fort120 off and use my Xigmatek HDT1283 in its place and temps went UP not down


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you use the same fan? Maybe I need more practice. I've mounted my OCZ version over 20+ times between my 775, 1366, and now AM3 so maybe that's why I get better temps, idk. Have you run that cooler with a phenom at all? Maybe I need to put that X3 that unlocks under this thing and see how it does. Maybe I will get better results. There is a large die difference though between your x2 and my 955. Coverage on a X2 probably isn't that big of a deal as with a bigger die like a phenom not to mention the extra heat from the L3 cache.

I do know 2 things:
1) THW article is bs and your results don't even line up with theirs but is closer to mine
2) I apparently suck at mounting this Kingwin version I have

So got any pointers for a n00b? 

I've always: tilted the cooler and hooked one side, sat the cooler on to the cpu, pushed down on the other side to hook it and apply full pressure.

On tim app, I've tried to use the two line method that works extremely well on my OCZ and the one solid line method. The single line has produced better results though there was more tim applied. The two mounts using the two line method has shown poor coverage of the tim when the cooler was removed though I think I might have not used enough.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Did you use the same fan? Maybe I need more practice. I've mounted my OCZ version over 20+ times between my 775, 1366, and now AM3 so maybe that's why I get better temps, idk.
> 
> I do know 2 things:
> 1) THW article is bs and your results don't even line up with theirs but is closer to mine
> ...


What i did was put a really thin line the length of the pipes on every one of them. I sit the heatsink on the cpu and clip the bottom side in first the clip the top side in.. So about the same method as you on the mounting. I DID use the same fan on the S1283 as on the Fort120 and even left the fan speed control on the same settings used the same paste and the same method(alittle TIM on each pipe)

also my results and your may be different for a number of reasons.like airflow in case, room temp,TIM,mounting(maybe tighter on mine then yours or reversed) hotter/cooler running CPU Vdroop the list can go on


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2010)

That's really weird because I'd say the complete opposite.

Let me try a remount in a couple days and see if things change.

Yea, that fan on the Kingwin I ditched in a matter of minutes. That thing was loud! Swapped over my R4 and some nice silence ensued. I think it did a better job too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> That's really weird because I'd say the complete opposite.
> 
> Let me try a remount in a couple days and see if things change.
> 
> Yea, that fan on the Kingwin I ditched in a matter of minutes. That thing was loud! Swapped over my R4 and some nice silence ensued. I think it did a better job too.



the fan is loud that is for sure.But when you have it controlled by the bios based on temps its not that bad. Most of the time i don't see it even touch 1k RPMs even with crunching. That is on a X2 @3.1ghz@1.35v so it doesn't have alot of heat to tame 

Also what OCZ cooler do you have? Is it the 120mm 3 pipe one?If so that is a S1283 rebrand. would be kind of ironic if so.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, that's one of the reasons I thought it sucked cooling. It never was below 40C when in bios and that fan sure did let me know it. 

OCZ is the Vendetta 2 which is just a knock off of the Xiggy you have. It would probably do better if I ever decided to lightly sand the bottom to get it flat.

BTW, you don't know where to get more of those rubber fan mounts do you? I'm down to 2 and they are ready to tear at any chance they get. I've seen the ones listed on Xigmatek's site but can't find them any where for sale.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't found anyplace to buy them . I find it odd that yours didn't keep under 40c in the bios. mine with the i7 is around 34c and on the x2 its 30c and loads at 44c


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 28, 2010)

I never paid attention to my "cpu" temperatures when I ran the OCZ on my i7. I only watched the core temps as reported by Real Temp which is why I question the THW article since I'm sure that 2.7 either did not support or correctly support 1366 processors. Even the change log for Real Temp on TPU says "Core i7 temperature and frequency support including Turbo mode".


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I never paid attention to my "cpu" temperatures when I ran the OCZ on my i7. I only watched the core temps as reported by Real Temp which is why I question the THW article since I'm sure that 2.7 either did not support or correctly support 1366 processors. Even the change log for Real Temp on TPU says "Core i7 temperature and frequency support including Turbo mode".



I don't find it very true that a fort120 can beat an h50 but it doesn't matter to me because i don't use the fort120 as a main heatsink i use it when my water cooling is being worked on and thats all


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2010)

My system looked like this: 






while I was finishing this:






Wasn't happy with how it was before 
PS. Finally got the powerled to work


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Catalyst said:


> My system looked like this:
> http://img.idioti.nu/images/bild058dfd.jpg
> 
> while I was finishing this:
> ...



Did your x3 unlock?


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did your x3 unlock?



Nope. I think it doesn't work on my MB.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Catalyst said:


> Nope. I think it doesn't work on my MB.



have you tried turning ACC on?


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> have you tried turning ACC on?



Yes, Auto, All Cores and Per Core.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Picked up another Dell 17" today for a mere $40.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice score.  Good looking workstation.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, hoping to get another one for eyefintly lolz. (Basically because I can. Plus I've been finding more and more of these Dell monitors locally.)


----------



## Frizz (Jun 29, 2010)

*New Toys*

New Toys Include:

Corsair H50 - Smothered my Xigmatek S1284 by 15-20 Degrees on load! *Check the Vcore!* If it can handle an old 65nm 1.3250VID Chip with 1.580 VCORE load.... I'm excited to see how it will do with an intel i7 930.

Although keep in mind that my CPU is lapped so its copper to copper contact.














Samsung LED 40" TV with Free Blu-Ray System 5.1 - This speaks for itself 






Gigaworks T3 Speakers 2.1 (For Music) - Impressed with these speakers but they come so close to monitor speakers I should have just bought ACTUAL Monitor speakers -.-


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

very nice 

but mind you that the i7 gets hotter than the old c2xxx series did

its not too hot if it hits 70c + on a aircooler, or even 80c


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 29, 2010)

Aerobics?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

could be for his "girlfriend"


----------



## Frizz (Jun 29, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Aerobics?



Sorry but I could not include a picture of my mrs doing aerobics, she doesn't count as a new toy 


@Don, lol that is a ball buster!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

^^

this is my new pc atm

i3 330M
HD5650 1GB
2x2GB DDR3
500gb hd/ssd would be nice, but is on the wish list for now
15,6" HD led thing
a little plasticish quality, but its rather solid for a sub 1000$ laptop i think
runs mw1+2, l4d1+2 and similar maxxed out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

That's a nice lappy bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

thx  its pretty good, and stays cool imo compared to older c2d and athlon things, 

in gaming its around 68c cpu and 63c on the gpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx  its pretty good, and stays cool imo compared to older c2d and athlon things,
> 
> in gaming its around 68c cpu and 63c on the gpu



not bad I guess.  How were the other laptops you had?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad I guess.  How were the other laptops you had?



cpu wise around the same, maybe 10-15c hotter
had a tendency 
but espicially the older nvidia gfx's to top the temp at around 90c+

but i might just have been unlucky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cpu wise around the same, maybe 10-15c hotter
> had a tendency
> but espicially the older nvidia gfx's to top the temp at around 90c+
> 
> but i might just have been unlucky



That's good, seems like a drastic drop in temps to me on the GFX side of things.  As long as you are happy with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

indeed, but i guess thats just the average temps on the new ati cards overall

btw, whats a good stable AM2+ / LGA775/1156 board that arent too expensive?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> indeed, but i guess thats just the average temps on the new ati cards overall
> 
> btw, whats a good stable AM2+ / LGA775/1156 board that arent too expensive?



The ASUS M3A32 and M3A79 boards were great, pretty sure they don't sell them though.  I had both and I can vouch for them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

thats okay, i wont buy them from new anyways

oh yeah, are they ready for the 6cores?

edit: hmm neither does

oh yes, its only the M4 series from asus that can take the 6cores right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

HTPC under water in beta stage


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 30, 2010)

woot i like


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats okay, i wont buy them from new anyways
> 
> oh yeah, are they ready for the 6cores?
> 
> ...



I know the M3A32MVP-Deluxe is with the latest Bios v.2003 installed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I know the M3A32MVP-Deluxe is with the latest Bios v.2003 installed



you still have yours?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> you still have yours?



Yup its still running like a suicide bomber towards a crowd of people I'm looking at upping the CPU to a quad though as the 7750 is gettin a little tired and a bit under powered for the 5770


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Yup its still running like a suicide bomber towards a crowd of people I'm looking at upping the CPU to a quad though as the 7750 is gettin a little tired and a bit under powered for the 5770



Get a Phenom II Quad and slap it in there.  I miss my Deluxe so bad, I had mad fun with that board.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Get a Phenom II Quad and slap it in there.  I miss my Deluxe so bad, I had mad fun with that board.



Your a mind reader CP that's just what i was thinkin now to find one cheap enough here to make it worth my while buying one as a new PII 955BE will set me back $288.48


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

Monitor upgrade, amidoinitrite?






22 was the max quantity. The plan is to build a fort in the tree behind my house out of these.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Monitor upgrade, amidoinitrite?
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/403/motherofgod.jpg
> 
> 22 was the max quantity. The plan is to build a fort in the tree behind my house out of these.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=amidoinitrite


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ^^
> 
> this is my new pc atm
> 
> ...



At the Tech Shop, We let go a Toshiba laptop like that.

16 incher
i3 2.13ghz
4gb of ram
Intel Onboard graphics 


Poor lady was upgrading from a Think pad with a pent in it and windows XP

So she was really happy, Its a decent build, look, and feel to it for plastic, really sturdy in my opinion.

So good laptop!!!!  It was fast with that i3 in it, good response and feel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Your a mind reader CP that's just what i was thinkin now to find one cheap enough here to make it worth my while buying one as a new PII 955BE will set me back $288.48



Prices over there are so expensive


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Monitor upgrade, amidoinitrite?
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/403/motherofgod.jpg
> 
> 22 was the max quantity. The plan is to build a fort in the tree behind my house out of these.



 Who has a mile long lounge to put this in I mean Seriously 82" inches  if you can afford 22 of them then go hard friend but I wouldn't expect to many of them to left in the morning


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Prices over there are so expensive



yes I know and it sucks I know I could get it cheaper from newegg or ebay but not having an credit card servilely curtails on-line buying (not that I can't get one I just don't want one)

It works out $67.00NZD cheaper from newegg for the PII955BE than what I can find it for here 

$159.99US dollars = $221.68 NZ Dollars, if bought in NZ the cost here is $288.48


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

My dad wanted a big screen for the second computer so we put my 23" in there and got a new 24" (huge upgrade, I know ). They're basically the exact same monitors, but the new one is a little larger. We figured that since the old one had been so good, we should get more of it (or something like that).

Old 23" on the Gamma rig





Had to move the extra connections out from behind the mobo tray, it was bulging out and impossible to get on/off.





New Acer H243H


----------



## computertechy (Jul 1, 2010)

dont you just love payday muaahahahhaha, loving the duel bay D5 res 

SORRY FOR BLURRY PICS LADS
















not long to go now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

what are you using in the loop? the color looks great.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 1, 2010)

Feser UV Green, use to have Acid Green


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 1, 2010)

i knew it was Feser! does that stuff gunk up your blocks,like normal feser dye, or is it totally liquid?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 1, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Feser UV Green, use to have Acid Green



thanks.When i get the $$ in my PP i am going to get some of it.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 1, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i knew it was Feser! does that stuff gunk up your blocks,like normal feser dye, or is it totally liquid?



it does gunk up over time but is the best coolant i have used. I change my fluid every 6 months anyway.


----------



## F1reFly (Jul 1, 2010)

i pretty much live in this little corner lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 2, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> i pretty much live in this little corner lol
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2205/001axs.jpg
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2569/004mwt.jpg



Hey I don't blame you, that's an awesome setup you've got there.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> it does gunk up over time* but is the best coolant i have used.* I change my fluid every 6 months anyway.



Then you haven't used straight distilled water. It outperforms all of the fancy coolants and additives.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2010)

you mean Distilled and Deionized water don't you Wile E we can't have it shortin out anything if it leaks now can we


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> you mean Distilled and Deionized water don't you Wile E we can't have it shortin out anything if it leaks now can we



Nope. Just plain distilled water. I've had mine leak with no issues. Distilled water is a terrible conductor. It's the impurities that conduct electricity.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 2, 2010)

The budget gamer forever 

Only complaint about this build is the Asus 5770. It was only $130 after rebate but probably has the worst cooling design of any 5770 and barely overclocks. I should have waited for a Hawk promo


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 2, 2010)

Strange, I have that same 5770 and it cools just fine. I haven't bothered to OC it yet thou, as my X2 is the thing holding it back...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nope. Just plain distilled water. I've had mine leak with no issues. Distilled water is a terrible conductor. It's the impurities that conduct electricity.



+1 Wile E is a part time scientist nights at the local community college.  


He is 100% correct though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JJguL.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/LPCkC.jpg
> 
> The budget gamer forever
> ...



any chance for a front shot of that case? looks nice


----------



## computertechy (Jul 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Then you haven't used straight distilled water. It outperforms all of the fancy coolants and additives.



sorry, should have really added UV coolant, i have used distilled and you are correct. i just like my fancy liquid.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 2, 2010)

new parts



















and also




all taken from my nokia n900


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> it does gunk up over time but is the best coolant i have used. I change my fluid every 6 months anyway.





Wile E said:


> Then you haven't used straight distilled water. It outperforms all of the fancy coolants and additives.





computertechy said:


> sorry, should have really added UV coolant, i have used distilled and you are correct. i just like my fancy liquid.



after these post i'm not sure if i should add UV dye in my loop or just use distilled water with some Liquid utopia or something like it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> after these post i'm not sure if i should add UV dye in my loop or just use distilled water with some Liquid utopia or something like it.



i think anything that you put in the water is too messy, clean water is nicer, and easier to handle, but thats just me

use colored tubes instead


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 3, 2010)

nice dude, i have the same motherboard...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> nice dude, i have the same motherboard...



 what board  there is like 3-4 different on this page alone haha


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 3, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> and also
> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/9735/20100702001.jpg
> all taken from my nokia n900





I was about to be like wtf with the area code.....then I realized you arn't state side. 

I also got some stuff from the big brown truck, but they didn't want to leave them.


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 3, 2010)

the one that nexus have...hehehe


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 3, 2010)

So I break open this Thermaltake V3 case. I tear it down to its minimal and notice something: This thing bears a lot of resemblance to some other case I've seen before. I've got 2 HEC Blitz cases and start noticing a few things about the Thermaltake case in common:

Uses the exact same feet
PCI panels comes off the same way
There are two panels that are reusable
Psu filter is attached to the case the same
Motherboard backing plate is exactly the same

After doing some thinking I remember this HEC case. On their site all naked like.

I'm pretty sure the V3 is that HEC case with Thermaltake's front panel and they moved the power switch and front panel ports around. Even the tooless parts are the same.

While I don't have that HEC case, I'd be surprised if it wasn't the same thing. Too close to be chance. Not to mention a lot of similar designs in these two Blitz cases I have.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

ive seen that alot, many manufactures does that,

but its still funny and im always like.....wtf is this


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> any chance for a front shot of that case? looks nice








It's this case from newegg...was only $40 with a combo deal I think.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 3, 2010)

would anyone buy my 800d if i put it on sale? i feel like getting an ft01b-w this corsair case is too big for me, and not very good without a loop


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

Bad pic, but here's my i7:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 3, 2010)

nice rig Ion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice rig Ion



x2


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!
The full ATX motherboard is so much nicer for cable management since the front panel cables and such are at the very top of the case where it's harder to see them.  I'm considering ordering a NZXT unisleve 24pin and 6pin extension, I'd have the cables go up along the front of the case on the far side of the fan, the adapter would be hidden behind the drive bays, and then they'd come down by the HDD.  Should look better, I just need to get them


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm loving that rig Ion. That motherboard looks really good...


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Bad pic, but here's my i7:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100703/P1090843.jpg



could be cos im drunk but its upside down!?!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> could be cos im drunk but its upside down!?!



Nah, it's just one of those "backwards" cases. His is the Lian-Li PC-A05S.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotta love those, also the Silverstone Ravens are Backwards motherboard layout too !


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Wow, I'm loving that rig Ion. That motherboard looks really good...


Thanks 

It's not the best P55 board there is (EVGA P55 Classified, anyone?), but it was reasonably affordable, clocks like made, and has a ton of PCIe slots.  I've always liked Asus' subdued color scheme (vs something crazy like GB)


ste2425 said:


> could be cos im drunk but its upside down!?!



Nah, this case is upside down.  It's very small (which is great), but I'm considering replacing it with an Antec 300 or CM 690II Advanced for better airflow and cable management....and it'll be very cramped with my 2nd GPU


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 4, 2010)

i'd take the cm690II over the A300 any day, might be a tad more expensive but its all well worth it

A300 HAS seen its glory days, time to step aside now


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i'd take the cm690II over the A300 any day, might be a tad more expensive but its all well worth it
> 
> A300 HAS seen its glory days, time to step aside now



I liked my last A300, but I'm still trying to debate whether it's worth it to get the 690II Advanced.  Probably


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 4, 2010)

i also had a few A300, great value cases, but thats about it(no offense)

but the new 690 is the new budget king imo

so yes definately worth it

and ive had both


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i also had a few A300, great value cases, but thats about it(no offense)
> 
> but the new 690 is the new budget king imo
> 
> ...



I had the original CM690 and it was great...and the 690II only looks better


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 4, 2010)

orderd my FT01B-W


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 4, 2010)

About to post some pics to my rig in a minute.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 4, 2010)

Some pics of my rig(it's really nothing special to look at): (excuse the crappy pics, all i have is my cellphone for a camera)

*The front: *







Sorry the this pic being reversed, i had to opened up gif 2.6 and rotated it vertically.

*Inside:*











*GTX 470:*












*Dat Ass:*





This pic is reversed to, sorry.^


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here’s my bench box with a couple of newly added SATA hot swap bays, two fan controllers and modular PSU.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice Metal


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice rigs both of you


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 4, 2010)

Agreed.  Gee whiz, CD, an i7 and a new 470?  You're getting pretty elite

Beautiful bench, MR, love the twin batmobiles.  By the way, haven't figured out how to fit your old water tank into my rig, yet.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 4, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> would anyone buy my 800d if i put it on sale? i feel like getting an ft01b-w this corsair case is too big for me, and not very good without a loop



how is it not good with a water cooling loop, i found it to be one of the easiest cases to use, i'll take some new pics tonight after the fireworks to show you how i got it set up, i've changed mine a lot since i got it.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 4, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> how is it not good with a water cooling loop, i found it to be one of the easiest cases to use, i'll take some new pics tonight after the fireworks to show you how i got it set up, i've changed mine a lot since i got it.



i said without watercooling. but yeah for cable management its the easiest ive ever seen, but i simply dont get enough cooling to the memory or gpu with stock cooling. well ive orderd a ft01-b now ill give that a try

and its too big


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

still a work in progress i just got the WCing set up again


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you noticed any better flow(inside the res) by swapping out that old pump with that 655?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Have you noticed any better flow(inside the res) by swapping out that old pump with that 655?


Lets just go with yes i have  also I have noticed the Yate loons are much quieter then the el'cheapo fans i had before


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bonus on the quite fans!  Hope you like it, cause it looks good!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Bonus on the quite fans!  Hope you like it, cause it looks good!



I like it being quiet that is a big bonus . Thanks,but still not happy with things. Need to give everything a good cleaning and a fresh paint job.(and put the NB under water so the spot cool can go)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2010)

Something you _might_ want to do at some point is replace that slightly-red fan on the vid card with one that isn't painted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Something you _might_ want to do at some point is replace that slightly-red fan on the vid card with one that isn't painted



 i plan to do that soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Something you _might_ want to do at some point is replace that slightly-red fan on the vid card with one that isn't painted



or just turn the red away 

btw, i love the white rad bro, it looks nice, 

maybe you should paint some other things white too? like the psu?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> or just turn the red away
> 
> btw, i love the white rad bro, it looks nice,
> 
> maybe you should paint some other things white too? like the psu?



I wont dare to touch this PSU it's too new and i have always wanted a Seasonic so i'm not going to risk it. I'm not sure what else would look good white


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

i didnt see the new psu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i didnt see the new psu



the 500w OCZ i had couldn't handle the rig when overclocked. Every few days it would hard reset or crash so i got the Seasonic 620w and have yet to have a crash at the same settings


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

must be the same as the corsair HX620 then? if im not mistaken 

nice psu no matter what


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> must be the same as the corsair HX620 then? if im not mistaken
> 
> nice psu no matter what



The Corsair uses the "old" MII internals and the Seasonic 620 bronze uses the M12II internals and is supposed to be improved some how.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 5, 2010)

oh nice, even better then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh nice, even better then



hasn't given me a problem and doesn't even get warm when crunching and folding 100% and even overclocked. Couldn't be happier with it ATM (may change later) I am going to bed i have about 6hrs to sleep then i got to get up and work out(run 2miles and lift for ~1hr) should be fun


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 5, 2010)

really nice setup you got there. whre did you put the hdd?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> really nice setup you got there. whre did you put the hdd?




its stuck to the very top of the case 
look for a silver screw.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 5, 2010)

Found some Sony speakers in the attic, i like them. Wall mountable too


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100705/000_0669.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100705/000_0667.jpg
> 
> Found some Sony speakers in the attic, i like them. Wall mountable too



Truely unique your desk-integrated PC


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 5, 2010)

Hooked up the 17" again since it was just sitting in the closet. Been having some gaming problems ever since I added it so I might make a help thread in a couple of minutes.





Computer looks about the same except for the addition of a SATA hotswap bay I bought off of Shev.


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice computers there i might add pics of mine as soon as i recharge batteries for Digital Cam 
Btw Soylent Joe... any chance of giving me link for the Wallpaper u have on your Acer Monitor?  thanks!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 5, 2010)

Miljan88 said:


> Nice computers there i might add pics of mine as soon as i recharge batteries for Digital Cam
> Btw Soylent Joe... any chance of giving me link for the Wallpaper u have on your Acer Monitor?  thanks!



Sure man, here you go.


I was looking back on my first posts in this thread and made a comparison of how my computer looks now vs. 1 year ago:


----------



## KieX (Jul 5, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Sure man, here you go.
> 
> 
> I was looking back on my first posts in this thread and made a comparison of how my computer looks now vs. 1 year ago:
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/8505/1yearlater.jpg



What a massive difference! Looks increadilbly nice and tidy now


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol, let me check vs a year ago.

10-6-2009:
Core i7 920, Gigabyte UD5, water









Right now I'm running my Phenom II X3 720.

What I've changed in a year:
- 2 CPU Coolers (from water to Scythe Shuriken to this one, I already had the Shuriken as a spare)
- 2 Cases (from CM590 to NZXT Rogue to this one)
- 2x500GB have been replaced with 1 SSD and 1,5GB of EcoGreen, I had two Greens in there but one is now populating my HDX1000 media tank 
- I think I switched PSU just before I took the first pic, not sure
- Changed from 4850 to 5850 and I'm now back on the 4850
- New Noctua fans (came with the cooler)
- Replaced my MOMO steering wheel with a G25
- Of course CPU and motherboard
- and I got rid of the Enzotech Unicorn spreaders
- Finally got a SATA DVD-RW drive, NO MORE IDE!
- New keyboard
- To top it all: new house 

Total expense: *Well over €125000* 

What I haven't changed:
- Card reader
- Memory
- Fan controller
- Monitor (though I am about to)
- technically I'm on the same GFX card as I was a year ago...
- oh and I didn't change mouse, mousepad or headset
...damn


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL@ Thrackan

Here's what i changed over the past year and a half....

From an e1200/Abit AW9D-Max to e5200 M0/P35 Dark to e5200 R0/MSI P7N to Phenom 9850BE/DFI 790FX Dark to 720 Black/Giga 790FX UD5P to current.

Not to mention video cards:
From 2600 Pro Xfire to HIS HD3870 to 8800GTS to GTS SLI to Single GTS to HIS HD3870 to 3870 Crossfire to MSI 9600GT OC to BBA HD4870.


----------



## imecs (Jul 5, 2010)

This is my PC , it`s not good , but i don`t have money for something better . The Case is from year 2001  , and i can`t do anymore cable management  . 

Mb : Asus P5Q
CPU : Intel C2D E8500 C0 rev + cooler : Zerotherm Fz120 w/ CoolerMaster 12cm Red Fan 
Ram : A-Data Gaming Series 4gb DDR 2  800mhz
VGA : Gigabyte 9800GTX+ 512mb
Hdd : WD 640gb Caviar Blue 
Audio : Creative Audigy SE + Logitech G51 and for music Yamaha RX-450 with 100watt Sony standfloor speaker`s
PSU : Thermaltake TR2 470


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 5, 2010)

shots of my new case  building my rig into the ft01 really reminds me how good the build quality of the 800d is. but thats too big and has to go.

most of the pictures suck, ill get some sexy close-up material up tomorrow


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 6, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Sure man, here you go.
> 
> 
> I was looking back on my first posts in this thread and made a comparison of how my computer looks now vs. 1 year ago:
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/8505/1yearlater.jpg



Very nice indeed. WTB that cable management for me


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> shots of my new case  building my rig into the ft01 really reminds me how good the build quality of the 800d is. but thats too big and has to go.
> 
> most of the pictures suck, ill get some sexy close-up material up tomorrow
> 
> ...



nice case. silverstone right? what model?? really liked it...



p_o_s_pc said:


> its stuck to the very top of the case
> look for a silver screw.



ohh. i see....



Soylent Joe said:


> Sure man, here you go.
> 
> 
> I was looking back on my first posts in this thread and made a comparison of how my computer looks now vs. 1 year ago:
> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/8505/1yearlater.jpg



whats the model of that case, i really liked it.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 6, 2010)

Ft01


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Ft01




its, really nice. hope a can buy one of that. btw i got the same motherboard ang cpu cooler....hehehe
BTW, what happened to you 800d.???


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Current PC*

This is my current setup... 

Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.6GHz
Asus P5Q P45 Motherboard
Radeon HD5850 @ 765MHz core, 1125MHz (4500MHz) mem
4GB Corsair DDR2 800 RAM
X-Fi Extreme Gamer
Many hard drives...


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 6, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> its, really nice. hope a can buy one of that. btw i got the same motherboard ang cpu cooler....hehehe
> BTW, what happened to you 800d.???



i still have it, will put on sale whenever i get it cleaned up and put evertthing together. too big for me


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2010)

Case migration in prep for new build: 









Drilled out HDD cage of Gigabyte 3D Aurora to fit the 5870's:








Accidently stuck my finger in this fan, broke it...ordered fan grill.:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36804&stc=1&d=1278435923


With the HDD cage gone, the Corsair H50 just barely reached the front fan grill:


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 6, 2010)

temps are much much better. 52c while playing games. it used to get to about 68c with the 800d. ambient droppd abit too since theres now 2 intakes.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2010)

Got bored and wanted to mock it up. I still plan to add the chipset block and get the rest of the loop in the case, but this is fine for now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2010)

that 24pin is just stunning alongside that GB board imo

but that SLI bridge should be black instead


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a gold flexy one, just threw this one on to help with spacing. If you have a black one I'd gladly install it

and yes Crys1s Gamer did a very quality job on that 24-pin for me, well worth the price IMHO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2010)

you just need this


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2010)

Even tho it is a simple solution, I dont see myself painting it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 6, 2010)

oh well 

is that the UD7 or 6 your using there? 

is it only the UD7 that has NF200 chip on it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2010)

UD7
my UD6 does not have the NF200, AFAIK the UD7 is the only one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Got bored and wanted to mock it up. I still plan to add the chipset block and get the rest of the loop in the case, but this is fine for now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100706/DSC03819.jpg



That's just beautiful bro


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Case migration in prep for new build:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36806&stc=1&d=1278435923
> 
> ...



I really like this and I'm not a fan or red. Looks really nice man! 



IINexusII said:


> temps are much much better. 52c while playing games. it used to get to about 68c with the 800d. ambient droppd abit too since theres now 2 intakes.
> 
> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8341/img5899j.jpg
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/51/img5878t.jpg
> ...



Those are some great shots man!  Keep'em coming! 




sneekypeet said:


> Got bored and wanted to mock it up. I still plan to add the chipset block and get the rest of the loop in the case, but this is fine for now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100706/DSC03819.jpg



Keep up the work man!


Small upgrade, no components but just as worthy upgrade.  The PC chair!






Upgraded from the wooden plank put together by geppetto himself.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I really like this and I'm not a fan or red. Looks really nice man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice chair.

Chairs are as important as any other component, cause if your ass ain't comfortable...you're not gonna have a good time.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 7, 2010)

God, I need a new chair.  Been looking for the right one, but I don't want to spend over $250.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the deal staples offers. If you have one local, go plant ur bum in the chairs.

I got a nice chair last month, $200 and leather Plus they offer an unconditional warranty...for like $25 you can call a number is anything goes wrong in like 2 to 3 years. SO say the strut goes bad, or the chair begins to annoy you with squeeking, just call em up, they send a giftcard for the amount spent, less the waranty, and you go get a new chair. Plus you get to keep the old one and pass it on to someone with a worse chair than yours.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 7, 2010)

I love my chair. Got it for free from a friend who got a $400 one that's constantly falling apart. Mine to this day only has wear and tear from my old desk, which some tape fixed in a jiffy.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2010)

My cable management is always an improvement, but the end result is never that good, I'm blaming the DVD drive, I really need to get a SATA one. Man my PC was all over the place, both side panels were kept off, bottom front and the rear fans were off and the CPU fan was off, and still is. Later I might add it back and am going to put my cathodes back in. I can't wait to build a new rig later in the year.

Before:





After:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 7, 2010)

nice dave!! It looks really good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah man IDE kills cable management.  However there are ways to make IDE cables look better


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2010)

DaveK said:


> My cable management is always an improvement, but the end result is never that good, I'm blaming the DVD drive, I really need to get a SATA one. Man my PC was all over the place, both side panels were kept off, bottom front and the rear fans were off and the CPU fan was off, and still is. Later I might add it back and am going to put my cathodes back in. I can't wait to build a new rig later in the year.
> 
> Before:
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/PC/P1070167.jpg
> ...



WTF @ 24-pin placement on the mobo


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nice dave!! It looks really good.



Not really 



Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man IDE kills cable management.  However there are ways to make IDE cables look better



Yeah, I've seen sleeved IDE cables but I'm just gonna get a SATA drive as this drive acts dodgy sometimes.



Thrackan said:


> WTF @ 24-pin placement on the mobo



What, the mobo or the cable going out the back? I figured since the wires at the back don't matter I'd just put it there


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 7, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Not really
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean the placement on the motherboard is awkward since it's impossible to hide the cable this way. I like my 24-pins on the right side of the board.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I mean the placement on the motherboard is awkward since it's impossible to hide the cable this way. I like my 24-pins on the right side of the board.



My last mobo was like that too. I think it's just older and cheaper mobos. It's also a pain in the ass because the CPU fan plug is between the 24-pin and video card so I have to take the video card out to plug it back in.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2010)

I use an IDE DVD ROM drive to, but for me i have it tucked in the back of the case pretty good so you can't see it very much.

I personally don't see any point in getting my drive upgraded though, as i don't use it a whole lot(use steam for most of my games),and the speed doesn't bother me when i do use it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

Davek how expensive is a SATA CD drive there?


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Davek how expensive is a SATA CD drive there?



The cheapest a SATA drive is €25.75. I'm gonna need a new drive for my new build anyway, my current one is too long and it would mean less parts to take from the secondary rig. Not too expensive but I'm not gonna pick one up until I'm buying something else.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2010)

INspired by the "CoolIt ECO vs Corsair H50" thread, I decided to add an old Coolit Eliminator to my H50 loop:














Temps from idle to Prime 95 load @ 4 hrs(down from 63c a loss of 18c):


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 7, 2010)

nice setup. So are you happy with temps?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2010)

Surprisingly, yes!

I wasn't expecting too much, and had already tried 2x H50 rads, and got only 8c drop, so the additional 10c is definately welcome.

The Eliminator is useless on it's own, and with just the H50, case temps would go up as much as the coolant temps did...which means chipset temps would as well.

Now, running both prime95 and Furmark, board chipset temps peak @ 42c, rather than 57c.

And because the coolant temp  and case temps are lower, the vgas are cooler as well.

I have a PWM 92m fan on the Eliminator, running @ 40%, so it's not even remotely loud, or anything.

Now that the experiment has proved fruitfull, I'll pull it all apart again, shorten tubing, get rid of the grey Coolit plate(which holds the controller), move the controller to the case back, paint the case insides...maybe some sleeving...lots of work left! 





EDIT: It's not a freezone...just a 3-tec 40-watt Eliminator. 

18c for 40w...


----------



## jrgerryd (Jul 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Surprisingly, yes!
> 
> I wasn't expecting too much, and had already tried 2x H50 rads, and got only 8c drop, so the additional 10c is definately welcome.
> 
> ...





that's nice dude...can you make a tutorial?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2010)

jrgerryd said:


> that's nice dude...can you make a tutorial?



That sounds like a good idea, jrgerryd!

I'll start a worklog this weekend as I was simply experimenting, but now that it has proved to work OK, I think I'll make it permanent.

The H50 is very easy to mod, so I'm sure many people could make use of a guide to pull it apart.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2010)

today is my birthday


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Brandon, you getting any good presents?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, Happy B-day, dude!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> today is my birthday



happy birthday, i give you:

an infraction for wasting your birthday on TPU
A thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2010)

geez...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy bday Brandon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2010)

Naa no presents. im currently looking for work and moneys tight so nothing special for me this year


----------



## douglatins (Jul 8, 2010)

I just got promoted so expect more hardware prons from yours truly


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> today is my birthday



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!!1



Thanks guys  hopefully the job i went for and interview pans out!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 8, 2010)

Slightly saggy venomous x, fixed as soon as the paint on my prop-up stick dries. I love how there's no ram obstruction and if I slap on another fan it performs the same as a D14. Pretty nuts.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^^x2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2010)

I GOT A JOB!!! Im a Split Film Operator making carpet for boats and like baseball and football fields


----------



## KieX (Jul 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I GOT A JOB!!! Im a Split Film Operator making carpet for boats and like baseball and football fields



Congrats! Gonna see new stuff here soon then?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I GOT A JOB!!! Im a Split Film Operator making carpet for boats and like baseball and football fields



Awesome!  What a B-Day present too!  Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## FilipM (Jul 8, 2010)

Happy b-day Brandon!


btw nice system Lan Derf!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 8, 2010)

happy bday Brandon and congrats on the new job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I GOT A JOB!!! Im a Split Film Operator making carpet for boats and like baseball and football fields



you getting a job can only mean more hardware


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

btw CP, arent we gonna see the new addition to your family


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> btw CP, arent we gonna see the new addition to your family



What?  The twins?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah the Double E's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah the Double E's



LOL, I gotta get a pic of it in the i7   BRB.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

omnomnomnom

but damn, must be getting pretty hot in there now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> omnomnomnom
> 
> but damn, must be getting pretty hot in there now?



Yeah


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 8, 2010)

thats the worst thing about folding/crunching.

with the server thingie running its getting above 35c in the room 

i need to have doors and windows open all day to get a little fresh air


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats the worst thing about folding/crunching.
> 
> with the server thingie running its getting above 35c in the room
> 
> i need to have doors and windows open all day to get a little fresh air



It's not really bad thanks to the a/c blasting, but it's still much hotter than the rest of the house


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

CP are those the 640mb ones?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> LOL, I gotta get a pic of it in the i7   BRB.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100709/photo(3).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100709/photo(2).jpg



That dust in the Megahalems is burning my eyes!!! lol

Love my Megahalems, great heatsink when paired with an awesome fan.(i have a Scythe Gentle Typhoon on mine.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP are those the 640mb ones?




have no clue to be honest, would GPU-Z tell me?


CDdude55 said:


> That dust in the Megahalems is burning my eyes!!! lol
> 
> Love my Megahalems, great heatsink when paired with an awesome fan.(i have a Scythe Gentle Typhoon on mine.)



Some better fans and this heatsink will rock even more.  These fans I have on it now don't have a good static pressure at all, flow a lot but when they don't have anything in front of them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah gpu-z should show it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah gpu-z should show it



Gotta go now, but I'll check it out when I get back 

Thanks.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 9, 2010)

Tip for anybody considering the venomous x, if you have any of those red/brown paper washers laying around use them on the underside of the mount. On some boards it can cause shorts, I guess from the pressure grinding through the protective top layers of the board, or bad trace routing, whichever you blame it on.


----------



## pjladyfox (Jul 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I GOT A JOB!!! Im a Split Film Operator making carpet for boats and like baseball and football fields



Congrats on the new job! Now, go out there and spend some monies.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice cards CP, that's the style 8800GTS I had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Tip for anybody considering the venomous x, if you have any of those red/brown paper washers laying around use them on the underside of the mount. On some boards it can cause shorts, I guess from the pressure grinding through the protective top layers of the board, or bad trace routing, whichever you blame it on.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll be needing a cooler sometime in the near future and had my eyes set on either that one or another Mega.  I'll keep that in mind in case I get a Ven-X 



[Ion] said:


> Nice cards CP, that's the style 8800GTS I had



They run pretty cool, fan is turned up to 100% and with the heat in my room they stay under 60º the whole time.  Not bad at all.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2010)

I kept mine at 60% fan because otherwise it was too loud 

Should do a bit over 4k each


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 9, 2010)

Made me some memory keychain things. Just need to get some different loops for em.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I kept mine at 60% fan because otherwise it was too loud
> 
> Should do a bit over 4k each



The X6 has a 110CFM Scythe at full blast for the HS, one on the side at full blast, that makes two totaling a pretty loud and heavy flowing 220CFM.  Then I have a kinda loud fan blowing on the NB and first vid card.

My i7 has another two of the 110CFM'ers on the HS, one blowing on the 8800's and one on the RAM.  Don't think the cards at 100% would bother me at all 


Soylent Joe said:


> Made me some memory keychain things. Just need to get some different loops for em.
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/2158/derppw.jpg


  That's just awesome sir


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't stand that much noise, I run the fans on the H50 at full speed, but they're quiet fans.  And the GTX260 always has to stay below 65%


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's just awesome sir



Thanks! I want to do the same thing with the old Celeron-M chip I've got in my sale thread, but I'd have to pry the metal block off and shave off the pins first  Too much work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2010)

@CP

They look pretty nice. Have you tried doing any gaming on the GTS pair?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I can't stand that much noise, I run the fans on the H50 at full speed, but they're quiet fans.  And the GTX260 always has to stay below 65%


I am one of those people that is used to sleeping with a fan on or something.  I actually like the noise.  I do plan in the future to put all rigs in a case with some quiet fans to quite down the room a bit.  However with that many things running, it won't be too quiet, just quieter.



Soylent Joe said:


> Thanks! I want to do the same thing with the old Celeron-M chip I've got in my sale thread, but I'd have to pry the metal block off and shave off the pins first  Too much work.


That'll be awesome, makes me want to do it, I have some Lap top memory laying around here as well 


JrRacinFan said:


> @CP
> 
> They look pretty nice. Have you tried doing any gaming on the GTS pair?



Naw dude, no games installed on that rig.  What I will do eventually is have a little bench session with them.  But these are mainly here just to fold bro, you know i don't deal much with Nvidia   Just that ATI sucks big balls when it comes to folding.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw dude, no games installed on that rig.  What I will do eventually is have a little bench session with them.  But these are mainly here just to fold bro, you know i don't deal much with Nvidia   Just that ATI sucks big balls when it comes to folding.



I hear ya. Wanna continue benches in our thread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I hear ya. Wanna continue benches in our thread?



Sure, whenever I do get around to it   Been working out after work, the day is just NOT long enough bro.


----------



## KieX (Jul 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Made me some memory keychain things. Just need to get some different loops for em.
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/2158/derppw.jpg



nooo!! I thought I was the only one who did that 

must find something else to turn into keyring!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn CP! were are those GPUz shots of the 8800gtses


----------



## computertechy (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm seems very weird i thought of doing this seeing as Joe done it as well......great minds think alike

My broken 5970 comes in handy


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2010)

besides cutting out the cores what was broken on/with the 5970 surly it was still new enough to under warranty


----------



## computertechy (Jul 9, 2010)

not when you strip it down and slap a block on it..... warranty void.(also i sold the heat sink) my EK block took a turn for the worse and pretty much leaked all round the acrylic seal. I'm lucky it didn't take out my Crosshair IV tbh


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2010)

meh i woulda just cleaned it up slapped the old HSF back on took it back to where i bought it from and asked for an replacement


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 9, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> meh i woulda just cleaned it up slapped the old HSF back on took it back to where i bought it from and asked for an replacement



Often those HSF have some sort of sticker to indicate if it has been removed


----------



## computertechy (Jul 9, 2010)

tried everything to get her working again and i mean everything. but pretty much made it worse by doing so. you learn from your mistakes...... lol


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2010)

yes expensive mistake to make but a learning experience none the less  buggar shoulda hung onto the old HSF 

@laurijan I've yet to see an security sticker on an important part that stopped removal yet except from the likes of HP and such my own warranty void if sticker removed sticker is in the daftest place it doesn't cover anything except a small piece of PCB which has nothing under it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll be needing a cooler sometime in the near future and had my eyes set on either that one or another Mega.  I'll keep that in mind in case I get a Ven-X



I should point out that slight sag should be left alone, the cause I believe is that since the base isn't flat and since it's held down in the middle it's going to tilt one direction or the other slightly. Forcing it straight up actually increased temps by 2-8 degrees across all cores.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2010)

well commander deRf if it's not flat then make it so fire a couple of sheets of wet n dry over its bow


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Made me some memory keychain things. Just need to get some different loops for em.
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/2158/derppw.jpg



We used to do this at EIT cept out of old AMD 586 and pentium 133's I think I gave my last one away last year to a cousin who thought it was cool it was an old Duron 900 some 2 part epoxy resin to cover the pins and to stop the chip from cracking when drilled used to work a treat


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just updated mine slightly, sorry for the crappy phone pic.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally got the Koolance waterblocks I have been waiting on. Also bought a Swiftech 2x120 rad (the one behind the tech station) and decided to go with the black Feser tubing:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Finally got the Koolance waterblocks I have been waiting on. Also bought a Swiftech 2x120 rad (the one behind the tech station) and decided to go with the black Feser tubing:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0090.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0082.jpg



Looks nice bro   How's the new rad/blocks performing?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 10, 2010)

pretty sweet setup HammerON


----------



## HammerON (Jul 10, 2010)

Well with having the GPU's added to the loop and the new dual 120 rad, I have seen an increase from an average temp of 58-62C running WCG to 63-65C on the CPU (OC to 3.8GHz). The GPU's are at 32C when idle and that is a good decrease in idle temp from before. One card stayed around 34C while the other one had a hard time staying below 40C. 
I ran vantage with them both OC to 800/900 and the hottest they got was 74C. That is not great for most cards, but the temp with these before where 82C for one card and almost 90C (heavy oc/voltage increase and full load) on the other card. So I am pretty happy. I think I need better rads...



Athlonite said:


> pretty sweet setup HammerON



Thanks


----------



## netieb (Jul 10, 2010)

mine ^^


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Finally got the Koolance waterblocks I have been waiting on. Also bought a Swiftech 2x120 rad (the one behind the tech station) and decided to go with the black Feser tubing:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0090.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0082.jpg



Cool looking techstation!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Finally got the Koolance waterblocks I have been waiting on. Also bought a Swiftech 2x120 rad (the one behind the tech station) and decided to go with the black Feser tubing:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0090.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100710/IMG_0082.jpg



Bet you love those temps!  WC is sooooo worth it for te GF100.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/2822/img5905a.jpg



Moar pics


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2010)

Guys, I need to know quick, will the board in my second system (see specs.) support core unlocking?

GIGABYTE GA-785GMT-USB3 AM3 AMD 785G HDMI USB 3.0 ...

It looks like it supports ACC. So is unlocking them hard to do? Chip would be a PII x2 555.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Guys, I need to know quick, will the board in my second system (see specs.) support core unlocking?
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-785GMT-USB3 AM3 AMD 785G HDMI USB 3.0 ...



You tell me.

I don't see it listed anywhere.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 11, 2010)

yup it does according to this http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 11, 2010)

Well this is a good thing to know. I thought it was urgent but the chip I was interested in turned out to be sold. I may put up a WTB for a max $60 Phenom II x2/3 within the next few weeks. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2010)

785G supports unlocking, but there is no guarantee your CPU will unlock.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 11, 2010)

netieb said:


> mine ^^
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh211/Netieb/SDC10114.jpg



Wow that's a lot of fans! I bet it lights up your entire house.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 11, 2010)

*Heres my new Corsair 800D Setup*

Had this setup for a while now and finally broke down and took some pics as requested.

Its a fully watercooled setup with a 240 rad in the roof and a 120 in the floor for the graphics.

Really love the design and look of this case!!

Heres the first pic with the door on.







And a shot of my desk with it on there. Not to extremely big if you have a good size desk.






Now for the inside shots.
















Overall i am really pleased with this case and the setup.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 11, 2010)

looks good Asylum. That case is pretty sweet. Real good water cooling case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2010)

The 800D is just a win/win situation!  Great looking build Asylum.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 11, 2010)

Awsome job on the 800D, I love the blue tube.  Nice looking res, what are the fins inside of it?


----------



## Asylum (Jul 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> looks good Asylum. That case is pretty sweet. Real good water cooling case.





Chicken Patty said:


> The 800D is just a win/win situation!  Great looking build Asylum.





MT Alex said:


> Awsome job on the 800D, I love the blue tube.  Nice looking res, what are the fins inside of it?



Thanks.

That is a passive res...It also cools the water.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2010)

Asylum, I have exactly twice as much fit in my 800D.

PA120.4 along the top and a PA120.2 on the floor:






Of course I had to mod my case.  It's messy in this pic, but I have to rearrange the pumps before it looks pretty.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what to do at the moment.. I'll either keep my setup in my Lian Li V1000B with my watercooling on my test bench next to it. Or, jam it all into this Rocketfish case. What do you guys think?

Made the window and put the grate on top to hide the modding shame underneath. I figure I'll have to lose a 120 radiator and go with just the triple and a single.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

OK CP! you have taken long enough! were are those damn GPUz pics of 8800 GTSes?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK CP! you have taken long enough! were are those damn GPUz pics of 8800 GTSes?



here you go bro, I don't have this rig on the monitor at all times so lazyness had kicked in


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2010)

@ Melee49 - I think your case is under attack by the giant squid from 20,000 Leauges Under the Sea

@erocker - How about building a pedestal like the DD one you were looking at out of 1/2" MDF?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm trying to decide what to do at the moment.. I'll either keep my setup in my Lian Li V1000B with my watercooling on my test bench next to it. Or, jam it all into this Rocketfish case. What do you guys think?
> 
> Made the window and put the grate on top to hide the modding shame underneath. I figure I'll have to lose a 120 radiator and go with just the triple and a single.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2167.jpg



IF you use the rocket.. you don't have to loose the 120.. mount it to the side!! or, make a bracket system, that holds the 120 vertical and that way it will not be "in the way" of anything..


Get what I'm getting at E? If not.. I'll do something tomorrow.. when I get some sleep.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1956793#post1956793


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> here you go bro, I don't have this rig on the monitor at all times so lazyness had kicked in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100712/Capture014886.jpg



NICE CP!! i had two of these in SLI as well! i loved them at the time. i went from these to a GTX 285!

Here is the old GAL! I still have this full tower case out in my building. I had a E5200 OCed to 3.6ghz with a XFX 680I LT SLI board and the GTSes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> NICE CP!! i had two of these in SLI as well! i loved them at the time. i went from these to a GTX 285!
> 
> Here is the old GAL! I still have this full tower case out in my building. I had a E5200 OCed to 3.6ghz with a XFX 680I LT SLI board and the GTSes
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/newfan.jpg



so which model exactly are mine?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 12, 2010)

damn, its already 4 years since the 8800 where released


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> so which model exactly are mine?



YES they were the EXACT EVGA cards!! Mine got some great scores back in the day


----------



## Frizz (Jul 12, 2010)

dual 8800gts are so damn sexy, they will make for a decent rig even for the near future, sick oldschool rig brand.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> dual 8800gts are so damn sexy, they will make for a decent rig even for the near future, sick oldschool rig brand.



That PC was very good! only thing i would have changed would have been the motherboard and CPU. I would have jumped to a quad with a 790I sli board

*EDIT* I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A 8800 FOR MY HTPC!!


----------



## computertechy (Jul 12, 2010)

I love the 8800GT im using atm, plays everything i throw at it, inno3D 512mb got for £30 off fleebay


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

i dont want a G92 one i want a G80 (GTS/GTS/Ultra)


----------



## computertechy (Jul 12, 2010)

whats better g80 or g92?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2010)

computertechy said:


> whats better g80 or g92?



G92.

G80 ran hotter, and had broken H264 hardware decoding. oh and G80 didnt have HDMI audio either.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

I will try to do some benching this weekend with them, see how they do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I will try to do some benching this weekend with them, see how they do.



If you ever decide to get rid of one of them, let me know! i can do some trading with a 8600GTS if you would like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll keep you posted if I Do


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 12, 2010)

Can an Athlon II x2 be unlocked to a x3 or x4? Or is that just for the Phenom series?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Can an Athlon II x2 be unlocked to a x3 or x4? Or is that just for the Phenom series?



No.  I think the X3 can be unlocked to an X4 of even a PhII, but the X2s are native dual cores and can't be unlocked


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

There are some but they were the very early ones.

The give away that any Athlon II might be hiding a Deneb die under the lid is to look at the core code printed on the chip. You can figure that out here at cpu-world. If the core code includes the Athlon and Phenom then there is a Deneb core underneath. Whether any of it can be unlocked or not is any guess until tested.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 13, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> There are some but they were the very early ones.
> 
> The give away that any Athlon II might be hiding a Deneb die under the lid is to look at the core code printed on the chip. You can figure that out here at cpu-world. If the core code includes the Athlon and Phenom then there is a Deneb core underneath. Whether any of it can be unlocked or not is any guess until tested.



It shows that my core code is only good for the Athlon II X2, Turion II Dual-Core Mobile, and Turion II Ultra Dual-Core Mobile. Thanks for the info anyways.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 13, 2010)

At least you know what to look for now. I cruse ebay when I'm looking for either an Athlon or Phenom. Usually people will have already tested them and sell them as being able to unlock and its just a matter of the board your using whether you will have the same results.

I got my X3 435, 550BE, and 555BE all off ebay without paying anything over retail price and actually a couple of them a little below (not to brag just so you know). All were confirmed working before hand, have never given me any problems, and clock pretty well.

I think the 435 is the jewel of them all since when I just leave it as is, under my D14, 40C is hard to reach even when using 1.4v core and cpu-nb and pushing 3600 core and 2500 cpu-nb. Runs nice and cool all the day long. Fully unlocked and running stock speeds and volts (1.325 core, 1.175 cpu-nb) under the D14 will never see 40C regardless.

I'd really like to get my hands on a C3 with a Deneb core. I think that would be a real gem if this 435 is any hint.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

Threw everything into my Lian Li Rocketfish.. I'll get things organized better once my mobo waterblock gets in.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

You're making far better use of that RF than I ever did of mine....I remember having an ITX rig in mine


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You're making far better use of that RF than I ever did of mine....I remember having an ITX rig in mine



Ha! That would look funny, you could paint a mural around it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking good erocker. Glad to see the RF is finally back. Now gotta mod the baby!


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good erocker. Glad to see the RF is finally back. Now gotta mod the baby!



Lol, the furnace vent hides some modding shame. laugh: My plans are to move the HDD rack right up behind the PSU. That should leave me room for the two xspc 120 radiators. The Koolance triple will go up top, and the pump/res. combo will sit at the bottom of the 5.25" bays. Hopefully my CHIV block gets here soon and I'll take the day off and do it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, the furnace vent hides some modding shame. laugh: My plans are to move the HDD rack right up behind the PSU. That should leave me room for the two xspc 120 radiators. The Koolance triple will go up top, and the pump/res. combo will sit at the bottom of the 5.25" bays. Hopefully my CHIV block gets here soon and I'll take the day off and do it.



Lucky man being able to take a day off.. lol. I hope it comes soon also man. The idea's that your thinking up sounds good. can't wait for it to happen.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, the furnace vent hides some modding shame. laugh: My plans are to move the HDD rack right up behind the PSU. That should leave me room for the two xspc 120 radiators. The Koolance triple will go up top, and the pump/res. combo will sit at the bottom of the 5.25" bays. Hopefully my CHIV block gets here soon and I'll take the day off and do it.




let me know how the block works out for you buddy, really tempted to get one. I havent watercooled a nb and sb in 5 maybe 6 years..... lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Ha! That would look funny, you could paint a mural around it!








Here it was


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2010)

There's more cables than there is computer in that thing!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL ION such a large case and so small a mobo


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Every piece of that rig except the HDD and optical have been sold....but that was a nice rig, low power, not too loud, and reasonably fast.  Although a bit overkill in terms of case


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

here are my rigs ATM from the outside. Not very often you get to see them closed and how everyone else sees them.you can see the old CRT in the background on my 2nd rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

My setup ATM:




Currently with a 9600GT that has as much vRAM as I have sysRAM 

Cable management has deteriorated, but the PSU seems to be doing better now that it can intake air easier


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My setup ATM:
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/493/p1090864.jpg
> Currently with a 9600GT that has as much vRAM as I have sysRAM
> 
> Cable management has deteriorated, but the PSU seems to be doing better now that it can intake air easier



that being said, I am curious...would the airflow of the rear exhaust fan interfere with the intake of the psu? what airflow direction are the H50 fans facing?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

H50 is intake.....not that it really matters, this computer hasn't seen it's side panel in months 

The front fan doesn't move much air shadedshu), so it's impact on the PSU air supply is minimal


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> H50 is intake.....not that it really matters, this computer hasn't seen it's side panel in months
> 
> The front fan doesn't move much air shadedshu), so it's impact on the PSU air supply is minimal



oh there is no side panel??? Well nevermind then


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> oh there is no side panel??? Well nevermind then



Well, there is, but I never use it 
Due to the craptacular airflow of this case, the top and sides of the case rapidly get extremely warm with the side panel on.  I figure that this can't be good for the computer, so off it stays 

Hence why I really want a new case


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks nice ION, just a bit of touch up on wiring but Imma freak when it comes to that, so don't mind me


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looks nice ION, just a bit of touch up on wiring but Imma freak when it comes to that, so don't mind me



It was a lot better, but then I disassembled everything and messed with things when I was experimenting around with the GTX260 and GTS250, and I haven't bothered to fix them again.  I might tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It was a lot better, but then I disassembled everything and messed with things when I was experimenting around with the GTX260 and GTS250, and I haven't bothered to fix them again.  I might tomorrow



That happens to me all the time, like right now


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

hres a pic of my cruncher 2, pretty pathetic getting no love @ all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hres a pic of my cruncher 2, pretty pathetic getting no love @ all
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/CIMG0278.jpg



It crunches right?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That happens to me all the time, like right now


I just haven't really been bothered yet since they aren't in the way of the airflow 
Another reason I need a new case is I think that the GTX460 I'm planning on would die with the airflow of this A05S :shadedshu


ERazer said:


> hres a pic of my cruncher 2, pretty pathetic getting no love @ all
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/CIMG0278.jpg



Looks nice!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It crunches right?




and fold hehe 

Edit: btw u selling ur bench?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I just haven't really been bothered yet since they aren't in the way of the airflow
> Another reason I need a new case is I think that the GTX460 I'm planning on would die with the airflow of this A05S :shadedshu
> 
> 
> Looks nice!



A nice thing about the TT Element S which i'm not sure if the other cases you are looking at have, is that they have two slots for 80mm fans right by the GPU's.  If your GPU or the one you are getting exhaust in the case, that's just amazing help. I can tell you from when I had those ASUS TOP 4850's.  Helped tremendously.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It crunches right?



yeah but Will It Blend?


http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=iphone4

iPhone 4 btw.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> yeah but Will It Blend?
> 
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=iphone4
> ...



Those will it blends are crazy LOL, i saw the Ipad one


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> A nice thing about the TT Element S which i'm not sure if the other cases you are looking at have, is that they have two slots for 80mm fans right by the GPU's.  If your GPU or the one you are getting exhaust in the case, that's just amazing help. I can tell you from when I had those ASUS TOP 4850's.  Helped tremendously.



That definitely is a pro 

The other cases I'm looking at also all have fan mounts by the GPUs as well....although, considering I never use the side panel, I'm not convinced it matters


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> yeah but Will It Blend?
> 
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=iphone4
> ...



+1 lol hehe not sure if its gonna fit but ill send my rig in 5yrs then will know if it blends


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That definitely is a pro
> 
> The other cases I'm looking at also all have fan mounts by the GPUs as well....although, considering I never use the side panel, I'm not convinced it matters



In that case yeah, it won't matter.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> In that case yeah, it won't matter.



I don't run with the side panel ATM mainly because of heat reasons, although I may if I get a case with proper ventilation 

I also just like to be able to tweak and poke at things


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't run with the side panel ATM mainly because of heat reasons, although I may if I get a case with proper ventilation
> 
> I also just like to be able to tweak and poke at things



yeah, have you ever tried a tech station?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like he should.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, have you ever tried a tech station?



Nope.

I had my computer on a mobo try from a P3 for a while, but it was scratching up my desk so I stopped.

A tech station would be cool, time to investigate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope.
> 
> I had my computer on a mobo try from a P3 for a while, but it was scratching up my desk so I stopped.
> 
> A tech station would be cool, time to investigate



I have one of these and it's great.  Pretty cheap too!  I also have a Dange Den Torture Rack, great tech station, but more expensive.

http://www.geeks3d.com/public/jegx/201003/hspc_top_deck_tech_station.jpg


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> yeah but Will It Blend?
> 
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=iphone4
> ...



love it!


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting how many people are using the Corsair hydro cooler. I'd never even looked into it and didn't realize it was under $100, or that it actually offers pretty decent performance. Maybe I'm getting old but it doesn't seem like it was that long ago that water cooling was something exotic and all the pre-made commercial kits were under performing, leak prone gimmicks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Interesting how many people are using the Corsair hydro cooler. I'd never even looked into it and didn't realize it was under $100, or that it actually offers pretty decent performance. Maybe I'm getting old but it doesn't seem like it was that long ago that water cooling was something exotic and all the pre-made commercial kits were under performing, leak prone gimmicks.



from what i've seen, its about on par with the high end air coolers, but since the rad is moved off to the case fan ports you dont get any clearance issues. its easier to fit into most cases, and cant conflict with Tall ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> from what i've seen, its about on par with the high end air coolers, but since the rad is moved off to the case fan ports you dont get any clearance issues. its easier to fit into most cases, and cant conflict with rall ram.



My H50 performed better than my Megahshadow which is still one of the better performing coolers.  So yeah, the H50 is a great choice for cooling.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

well the 3 new FN180 LED fans arrived and are in and going


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 15, 2010)

thats.....bright lol  love it


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

actually once the side cover is on they're not to bad 

I'm just a bit miffed they didn't come with the HI/lo speed switches that the originals have so they are stuck at 700rpm 100cfm but atleast they are quiet and powerful


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> well the 3 new FN180 LED fans arrived and are in and going
> 
> http://l5zpqg.bay.livefilestore.com...KJNFb52Ev_B/3 new on without flash.JPG?psid=1



 Looks very nice.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

and you know changing those fans wasn't a big job at all well not as big a job as i thought it was going to be so really it was rather enjoyable for once


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2010)

hrm not that i never enjoy fiddling inside computers it's just some make you wonder about the doinks that designed them


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Interesting how many people are using the Corsair hydro cooler. I'd never even looked into it and didn't realize it was under $100, or that it actually offers pretty decent performance. Maybe I'm getting old but it doesn't seem like it was that long ago that water cooling was something exotic and all the pre-made commercial kits were under performing, leak prone gimmicks.



I really like mine 
It cools pretty well, it's very quiet, it's low-profile & doesn't overhang the mobo much, it doesn't block RAM and it looks awesome


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> well the 3 new FN180 LED fans arrived and are in and going
> 
> http://l5zpqg.bay.livefilestore.com...KJNFb52Ev_B/3 new on without flash.JPG?psid=1



Nice man, does the heatsink run passive?  

I bet it's not that bright after you put the side panel back on.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 15, 2010)

new toys












atm the block is running passive until i sort my 5970 and still cools better than the stock heatsink........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 15, 2010)

computertechy said:


> new toys
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/SDC10252.jpg
> 
> ...



What you mean passive, no water????  You are talking about the Chipset block right?


----------



## computertechy (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What you mean passive, no water????  You are talking about the Chipset block right?



yep


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 15, 2010)

Quick update. Changes are the speakers D) and im trying some UV cathodes.






I didn't know the 5850 was UV reactive


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2010)

computertechy said:


> new toys
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/SDC10252.jpg
> 
> ...



Man! I was probablly one of the first to order one of these blocks and it's taking forever to get here. I should of went retail instead of going straight to EK.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Man! I was probablly one of the first to order one of these blocks and it's taking forever to get here. I should of went retail instead of going straight to EK.



at least its coming buddy  sorry for teasing you lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Quick update. Changes are the speakers D) and im trying some UV cathodes.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/000_0683.jpg
> 
> ...



Thos UV reactive parts look really nice


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2010)

New toys





B-Bye


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2010)

You didn't just switch a 5970 for a 480.


You didn't.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 15, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> You didn't just switch a 5970 for a 480.
> 
> 
> You didn't.



Yep, the 480 will hold itself nicely until i get a 495 or a 2 480, the 5970 drove me crazy with noise and fucking drivers.

Also, i might get dual 460 and a new sound card for the money i make from it

Fuck im in love dont wanna close the panel


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Yep, the 480 will hold itself nicely until i get a 495 or a 2 480, the 5970 drove me crazy with noise and fucking drivers.
> l



That's some deep pockets you got there.


Those are all great cards, two 480's would be epic.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 16, 2010)

two 480s? Take it you don't care that everyone else in Brazil would be without electric when your gaming?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Yep, the 480 will hold itself nicely until i get a 495 or a 2 480, the 5970 drove me crazy with noise and fucking drivers.
> 
> Also, i might get dual 460 and a new sound card for the money i make from it
> 
> Fuck im in love dont wanna close the panel



You made a great choice, there are few things that I hate more than ATI drivers


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> two 480s? Take it you don't care that everyone else in Brazil would be without electric when your gaming?



Electricity here is cheap. All hydroelectric.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice man, does the heatsink run passive?
> 
> I bet it's not that bright after you put the side panel back on.



No the HSF has got an CM R4 in it as the cpu usually sit around 3.2GHz and is folding it gets a bit to warm to run passive


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Electricity here is cheap. All hydroelectric.



It'd be the same here except our Govt has no balls and signed up to the ETS (emissions trading scheme) now the power companies think that's a good enough reason to up the prices by 20~30%  If only we could harness all the methane coming off of the cow shit from dairy farms we'd be sweet


----------



## stevednmc (Jul 16, 2010)

*Check it out! My i7 rig is all put together!*

Here is a link to the project log for my new i7 rig! come check it out!


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=126409


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> New toys
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/Image0027.jpg
> 
> B-Bye
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/Image0024.jpg




Has the top of your HSF been painted


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You made a great choice, there are few things that I hate more than ATI drivers



unless you have a dual GPU card, they tend to be problem free.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

I never understood the "bad ATi drivers" thing. I have Catalyst drivers going back to 6.9's. There were some bad releases here and there but an older driver fixed that. ATi drivers have gotten much better too with the ability to overclock and have fan control with CCC. Granted, I never really had a problem with a Nvidia driver either. Perhaps it's just a popular thing to say or some people just don't understand the importance of removing older drivers from differently branded cards. Even then, I have both ATi and Nvidia display drivers installed on my machine with no issues. So, maybe I've just been lucky all these years.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You made a great choice, there are few things that I hate more than ATI drivers



rly? never seem to have any problems with them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I never understood the "bad ATi drivers" thing. I have Catalyst drivers going back to 6.9's. There were some bad releases here and there but an older driver fixed that. ATi drivers have gotten much better too with the ability to overclock and have fan control with CCC. Granted, I never really had a problem with a Nvidia driver either. Perhaps it's just a popular thing to say or some people just don't understand the importance of removing older drivers from differently branded cards. Even then, I have both ATi and Nvidia display drivers installed on my machine with no issues. So, maybe I've just been lucky all these years.



I used to install new drivers without cleaning out old ones back in the days when I wasn't so familiar with the driver cleaning stuff.  However, I never ever had a problem.  I have had a 9800GX2 and now 8800GTS's in SLI and never an issue.  So either or, guess I've been lucky too!


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I used to install new drivers without cleaning out old ones back in the days when I wasn't so familiar with the driver cleaning stuff.  However, I never ever had a problem.  I have had a 9800GX2 and now 8800GTS's in SLI and never an issue.  So either or, guess I've been lucky too!



I was referring more towards switching from Nvidia to ATi and vice versa. Perhaps it's certain driver combinations that fail due to some major change in the driver or something. Idk.. I've been wanting some new Nvidia cards, or better yet something with two GPU's on a PCB. Hopefully my luck won't run out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was referring more towards switching from Nvidia to ATi and vice versa. Perhaps it's certain driver combinations that fail due to some major change in the driver or something. Idk.. I've been wanting some new Nvidia cards, or better yet something with two GPU's on a PCB. Hopefully my luck won't run out.



Well even when doing that I didn't have any issues.  I went from C/F'ed 4870's to GX2, then back to 4850's C/F'ed then now to my 5770's C/F'ed.  But I've been back and forth, never an issue bro.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I never understood the "bad ATi drivers" thing. :



Neither  ... I've had both SLI and crossfire both are as much of a hassle as each other... and both have no problems on single card.

But I'd prefer ATI when it comes to single card since I'm more familiar with using it and really do appreciate the overwrite installation process. I'd prefer Nvidia for vsync and AA tho...


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jul 16, 2010)

*New Project Alive Soon *

The Case is not in the photo. Im goin to use the CoolerMaster Cosmos S with the window.

Only thing missing: Nozzles and tubing. Im goin to order 1/2 ID.

The only thing you can't see is the 2 XSPC RX 360 and 120 radiators at the back.

If you wanna find more check the full specification list.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2010)

here is the rig. I redid the water cooling and took out the top rad. It LOWERED temps alittle





while i had the water cooling out i thought what the hell lets have some fun with it on the X2 250








that says 13c


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, fuzzy pics... Camera having focus problems?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 16, 2010)

You got the shakes? lol.

Get some better pictures, we cant drool over them! lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the rig. I redid the water cooling and took out the top rad. It LOWERED temps alittle
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031151.jpg
> 
> while i had the water cooling out i thought what the hell lets have some fun with it on the X2 250
> ...



Sounds like someone could use a free 120.3   I'll be in touch soon...


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

I am very anal about updating drivers, so its not that issue, its just that ATI cards are unstable at "un-gaming" while gaming great, except for BC2.
Also i dislike ATI CCC its annoying and "loud"
Nvidias is silent and you never know its there.

the 5970 is unstable at 157/300 clocks and they fixed with upping the clocks and temps/noise/power. I tried using 300/500 with profiles, but geez, I should't be the one fixing it. I hate using profiles also. And I hated the lag at setting fan speeds, the fan rises to the setting, doesnt jump to it. Gaming performance was great. But the 480 has a much better minimum, and the noise is "better" like a wooosh, not ATIs BRRRRR

I might get another 480 and 2 GELIDs Icy Vision


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sounds like someone could use a free 120.3   I'll be in touch soon...


I sure could use one. The i7 is in need of an upgrade to the cooling



MoonPig said:


> You got the shakes? lol.
> yes i did. I was up 38hrs at the time of taking the pics
> Get some better pictures, we cant drool over them! lol


i can take some pics of the i7 rig later but the AMD rig is back on air and i'm not willing to redo the setup 


Thrackan said:


> Wow, fuzzy pics... Camera having focus problems?



sorry for the fuzzy pics. It was my fault the camera was on macro


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe some pics of the AMD setup where we can see things?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks for saying the camera was set to macro i thought i needed new glasses there for a second pheew


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Maybe some pics of the AMD setup where we can see things?



well like i said it's back on air now, so its not anything worth looking at now. If you still want a pic of it in the case and being cooled by the xiggy let me know and i will take a pic or 2


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

480 idle today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

my next "project" (AKA the AMD setup)









also here are some more pics of when i was setting up the AMD. I took these with my celly so there not any better.









this just because i find the GPU smexy (also a cell pic)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with this 

But what the _hell_ happened with that mobo?  It looks like it went in a barrel of tar or something


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 17, 2010)

He painted it. I think...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2010)

oh yea.. that's one of POS's painted mobos!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with this  But what the _hell_ happened with that mobo?  It looks like it went in a barrel of tar or something





Cold Storm said:


> oh yea.. that's one of POS's painted mobos!!!





mlee49 said:


> He painted it. I think...



what both of them said.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> He painted it. I think...



= creating heat blanket


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> = creating heat blanket



I covered all all of the components that get really hot before painting. It has been running fine overclocked and crunching or folding 24/7 for about 2 years now. So it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2010)

ok the PCB is a second means of heat dispersal, painting it does defeat the purpose, but to each their own


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok the PCB is a second means of heat dispersal, painting it does defeat the purpose, but to each their own



I'm sure it has it's cons in the long run but as of right now everything has been fine.  if something does happen its not like i didn't get my use out of the board i bought it early 2007 so i'm sure i got my $110 worth from it.
**my post aren't meant as a sign of disrespect or arguing in anyway**


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm sure it has it's cons in the long run but as of right now everything has been fine.  if something does happen its not like i didn't get my use out of the board i bought it early 2007 so i'm sure i got my $110 worth from it.
> **my post aren't meant as a sign of disrespect or arguing in anyway**



Nah dude I wasn't taking it that way.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Nah dude I wasn't taking it that way.



it's hard to express emotions on the internet so sometimes you just have to make sure.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it's hard to express emotions on the internet so sometimes you just have to make sure.



Ya that's the only thing that can't be duplicated is the tone in the form of written characters.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ya that's the only thing that can't be duplicated is the tone in the form of written characters.



that is one of the hardest parts about communicating on the internet. The smiles help with that some.

EDIT: trying to do what i can to lower temps. a slight drop but still getting too hot IMO


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I never understood the "bad ATi drivers" thing. I have Catalyst drivers going back to 6.9's. There were some bad releases here and there but an older driver fixed that. ATi drivers have gotten much better too with the ability to overclock and have fan control with CCC. Granted, I never really had a problem with a Nvidia driver either. Perhaps it's just a popular thing to say or some people just don't understand the importance of removing older drivers from differently branded cards. Even then, I have both ATi and Nvidia display drivers installed on my machine with no issues. So, maybe I've just been lucky all these years.



ATI has gotten worse since around 8.10. I had to run 8.10's for months because my 4870 and 4850 wouldn't crossfire, even on a clean OS install. Then I got the X2, thinking the single card would make things work a little better. The answer was a resounding, yes and no. lol. Overall though, it is better than 2 separate cards.

They were always fine in single gpu, but now they are buggy as hell in multi gpu setups. nVidia has gotten better in the same period of time that ATI has faltered. My 4870X2 has a different bug in every new release. 

I've always preferred ATI, but at this pace, nVidia is the next one to get my money. The drivers really are crappy compared to just 2 years ago.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> EDIT: trying to do what i can to lower temps. a slight drop but still getting too hot IMO
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S50311532.jpg



Try putting another 120mm fan on the 240 rad above the 120mm fan on the 120mm rad. It might just help a little bit.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Try putting another 120mm fan on the 240 rad above the 120mm fan on the 120mm rad. It might just help a little bit.




+1 add more fan bud


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Try putting another 120mm fan on the 240 rad above the 120mm fan on the 120mm rad. It might just help a little bit.



I don't have another Yate loon to put on it but i do have another random fan someplace i could put on it to try.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ATI has gotten worse since around 8.10. I had to run 8.10's for months because my 4870 and 4850 wouldn't crossfire, even on a clean OS install. Then I got the X2, thinking the single card would make things work a little better. The answer was a resounding, yes and no. lol. Overall though, it is better than 2 separate cards.
> 
> They were always fine in single gpu, but now they are buggy as hell in multi gpu setups. nVidia has gotten better in the same period of time that ATI has faltered. My 4870X2 has a different bug in every new release.
> 
> I've always preferred ATI, but at this pace, nVidia is the next one to get my money. The drivers really are crappy compared to just 2 years ago.



sounds like a card problem to me, incompatible BIOS or something. i never had issues enabling crossfire even once with my 4870's, however they were 100% identical cards on the same BIOS.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like a card problem to me, incompatible BIOS or something. i never had issues enabling crossfire even once with my 4870's, however they were 100% identical cards on the same BIOS.



If he is talking about the code 31 (disabled adapter) bug with the 4870x2 this is a well known problem for which no one really seemed to find an answer to. There was a "hotfix" driver about 9.3 that fixed my problem. It wasn't until 9.5 that I was able to use normal CCC releases without problems. Until then it was either that hotfix or 8.10 everything else would caused the dreaded code 31.

Reported fixes were all over the place. I even installed Vista fresh several times over trying to get rid of it. For me (and I'm not making this up either) I got rid of it by installing IE8. I have no idea what it changed but what ever it did it fixed this bug. I've seen reports of bios changes, certain driver install sequence, install without and with Catalyst, certain Windows updates, Asus motherboards cause the problem, etc. Worse still is that it would change from user to user. One persons fix would not guarantee to fix yours.

For me this was under Vista for sure but I don't think the beta version of 7 ever gave me this problem. I know the final release of 7 I never had that problem.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> sounds like a card problem to me, incompatible BIOS or something. i never had issues enabling crossfire even once with my 4870's, however they were 100% identical cards on the same BIOS.



That shouldn't matter, especially when Crossfire worked prior to 8.11. Thus, it's software, not hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That shouldn't matter, especially when Crossfire worked prior to 8.11. Thus, it's software, not hardware.



it can matter. i've seen numerous times were early versions of cards only worked on the vendors specific drivers after a certain driver, because they took liberties with the BIOS.

The new drivers changed something (be it clocks in certain states, or what state (UVD vs 3D, for example) at a certain task, and things would go bad. Hell, i've seen that recently even on a 5870, so it certainly happens.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Changed around my fans a little. Choose to add one of the "Sickleflow" R4s to my Hyper 212+ 






Please ignore the open fan areas, those shall be filled soon, my brother just did a newegg order and has yet to give me the parts I requested.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Dude those fans look sick.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

They are. So far having two fans on my 212+ is a hell of a improvement as well. Temps have dropped about 3*C while "idle" and 2*C while crunching.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks nice.I want those fans.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2010)

I think tonight i will take the water out of my HTPC and reinstall the stock thuban cooler so i can put the top back on it. Dont have enough money to finish it ATM


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya those fans do look sweet.,I love the CM690 cases, i'm using one and it's great.

Wish i could put my Megahalems in a push/pull configuration, but that damn VRM heatsink is blocking the way.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

Not mine but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Changed around my fans a little. Choose to add one of the "Sickleflow" R4s to my Hyper 212+
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6fccf941.jpg
> 
> Please ignore the open fan areas, those shall be filled soon, my brother just did a newegg order and has yet to give me the parts I requested.



Nice and clean  like it!
Btw can u describe fan performance/Noise lvl? i got 3x enermax Appolish blue+1 older vers of cm blue led 120mm...was thinking to get those sickle Flow x2 for my gemin since price is imba cheap like 7euros (dont have 40e for 2x appolish). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not mine but I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9836/1279420631229.jpg



lulz


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

Got a competitor for Fitseries here 



Spoiler



i7 920 @4.2
15x1tb
12gb G.Skill 2000Mhz
5870 @1050/1250
280GTX for PhyX













Fits' blows this out of the water in performance but that case, it's so huge. Guy said it was a modded MM Ascension.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2010)

just got through putting my setup back together after getting a new desk


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got a competitor for Fitseries here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it can matter. i've seen numerous times were early versions of cards only worked on the vendors specific drivers after a certain driver, because they took liberties with the BIOS.
> 
> The new drivers changed something (be it clocks in certain states, or what state (UVD vs 3D, for example) at a certain task, and things would go bad. Hell, i've seen that recently even on a 5870, so it certainly happens.



All cards were reference design, and I tried multiple Bioses. Regardless, ATI's driver quality has gone steadily downhill. They are buggier than they have been in half a decade. I'm quite pissed at their driver quality right now. It used to be one of their strong points over nvidia. Not anymore, nvidia clearly has the better driver team at this point in time.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> All cards were reference design, and I tried multiple Bioses. Regardless, ATI's driver quality has gone steadily downhill. They are buggier than they have been in half a decade. I'm quite pissed at their driver quality right now. It used to be one of their strong points over nvidia. Not anymore, nvidia clearly has the better driver team at this point in time.



I think they should of released these 10.4a's that I'm using and just quit for a while.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Miljan88 said:


> Nice and clean  like it!
> Btw can u describe fan performance/Noise lvl? i got 3x enermax Appolish blue+1 older vers of cm blue led 120mm...was thinking to get those sickle Flow x2 for my gemin since price is imba cheap like 7euros (dont have 40e for 2x appolish). Thanks in advance!



They are fine but you DO NOT want to block their intake with mesh, filters, etc. It will make a noise close to that of a car window barely open at 60 MPH. I'd say if you put them a inch, to a inch and a half away from anything they'll be fine. 


But yeah, on mine the loudest thing I hear from them is a whoosh of air.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Changed around my fans a little. Choose to add one of the "Sickleflow" R4s to my Hyper 212+
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6fccf941.jpg
> 
> Please ignore the open fan areas, those shall be filled soon, my brother just did a newegg order and has yet to give me the parts I requested.



Nice! your rig is getting better and better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got a competitor for Fitseries here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunning!  But seriously, 15TB's????


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Stunning!  But seriously, 15TB's????



whats so surprising? i've got 10TB myself


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got a competitor for Fitseries here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> whats so surprising? i've got 10TB myself



Really?  Not according to your specs.

Anyhow, I mean that's just a lot, I just don't see how you can have soooo much data


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really?  Not according to your specs.
> 
> Anyhow, I mean that's just a lot, I just don't see how you can have soooo much data



it got bigger.

i cant see how you can survive on so little data...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really?  Not according to your specs.
> 
> Anyhow, I mean that's just a lot, I just don't see how you can have soooo much data



Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n Pr0n


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it got bigger.
> 
> i cant see how you can survive on so little data...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/Capture132.jpg



 So what drives do you have now?  That's insane bro.  There's stuff on my HDD I haven't even listened to, seen, or opened


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So what drives do you have now?  That's insane bro.  There's stuff on my HDD I haven't even listened to, seen, or opened



samsung 1TB's, seagate 1.5TB's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> samsung 1TB's, seagate 1.5TB's.



ha, missed it in your sig.  What's that small drive for your OS, SSD or something?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ha, missed it in your sig.  What's that small drive for your OS, SSD or something?



partitioned the OS drive (hence the part 2) - i find it MUCH easier and faster to reinstall windows this way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> samsung 1TB's, seagate 1.5TB's.





Mussels said:


> partitioned the OS drive (hence the part 2) - i find it MUCH easier and faster to reinstall windows this way.



hmm, pretty smart.   Seems like you got your stuff pretty well organized.


Here's me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think tonight i will take the water out of my HTPC and reinstall the stock thuban cooler so i can put the top back on it. Dont have enough money to finish it ATM


Untreated in selling the block and pump?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it got bigger.
> 
> i cant see how you can survive on so little data...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/Capture132.jpg



HDD GOD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Untreated in selling the block and pump?



Naaa i probly wont sale the loop because all i need it 3/8s elbows (about 6-8) and a fill port to finish it but money has become a MAJOR issue in my house hold so this project is put on hold for a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Naaa i probly wont sale the loop because all i need it 3/8s elbows (about 6-8) and a fill port to finish it but money has become a MAJOR issue in my house hold so this project is put on hold for a while



I feel you man, I haven't been so tight on money but I always have something in my way.  It's kinda frustrating bro.  Effin' Sucks.  I hope your situation gets better soon


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 18, 2010)

Brandon, you got a PM on the fittings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Naaa i probly wont sale the loop because all i need it 3/8s elbows (about 6-8) and a fill port to finish it but money has become a MAJOR issue in my house hold so this project is put on hold for a while



Good luck.i just thought i would offer lol.I am working on watercooling my 250 to get better clocks...maybe


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

baught some new toys, a pair a g-skill ram, only two gig and an asus p5n32 sli se deluxe

















should be quite nice when ive been able to give it a proper cm job, that ide just kiils it, ill probably remove it when ive finished installing games etc and just run a virtual drive. Im realy enjoying it, haven't tried any oc'in yet only downside is it seems to be rather fussy with cpu's. Boots with my e2180 perfectly try with my E8200 and it start to post, show the cpu name speed etc then it'l justhang on checking NVRAM whilst with the E2180 it does it that fast i cannot even see the Checking NVRAM message pop up but hey ill fix it some how


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

^ That G.Skill RAM is great, super solid, but I've yet to see a pair that overclocks good.  But then again, nothing is guaranteed to overclock.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice simple set up, other than that PSU. Oh, and once you get a new one, manage those cables yo!

Why is your rear case fan intake?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nice simple set up, other than that PSU. Oh, and once you get a new one, manage those cables yo!
> 
> Why is your rear case fan intake?



If he is going to keep that one for a bit, he should pick this up (i get mine at Autozone, but lowes or home depot should have) and wrap the wires in it and the really wide areas he can use electrical tape, does a world of difference 

If you do a better job than the one in this pic, it looks great.  I'll try to post one of my pics:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Here you go:  Here's my take at wire loom, think I did a heck of a job.  You can compare before and after


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go:  Here's my take at wire loom, think I did a heck of a job.  You can compare before and after
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P6143060resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P7043107.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P7043109.jpg



It looks like those Sentinels from the Matrix


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

thats fan is an intake because i was tiered when i put in, and lazy after  I do intend to get a new psu but i have no money left, and i no bla bla psu most important part, bla bla, buy it first bla bla but hey. and on the cm point i may take up that idead CP i have managed to hide most wires except the ide and power for the dvd drive. Purley coz when ive finished re-installing everything (fresh os) ill be removing it. Oh and the 24pin but thats coz theres no where to put it, no hole in the mobo tray. 

oh and i got that ram coz i heard it was good for stabability rather then overclocks coz this board is meant to be very picky with ram


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go:  Here's my take at wire loom, think I did a heck of a job.  You can compare before and after
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P6143060resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P7043107.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/P7043109.jpg



not bad man but whats that big black thing at the bottom? is it one of them case security things? to set of an alarm or something if the door is opened?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thats fan is an intake because i was tiered when i put in, and lazy after  I do intend to get a new psu but i have no money left, and i no bla bla psu most important part, bla bla, buy it first bla bla but hey. and on the cm point i may take up that idead CP i have managed to hide most wires except the ide and power for the dvd drive. Purley coz when ive finished re-installing everything (fresh os) ill be removing it. Oh and the 24pin but thats coz theres no where to put it, no hole in the mobo tray.
> 
> oh and i got that ram coz i heard it was good for stabability rather then overclocks coz this board is meant to be very picky with ram



Whatever you want to tell yourself dude, but if that cheap PSU goes it could take out your entire rig. 



ste2425 said:


> not bad man but whats that big black thing at the bottom? is it one of them case security things? to set of an alarm or something if the door is opened?



It's a Zalman fan mate 2


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Whatever you want to tell yourself dude, but if that cheap PSU goes it could take out your entire rig.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Zalman fan mate 2



i no i should but these things were at a bargain price and if i waited because i got the psu first id have missed them. Thats a fan? right at the bottom of the case on the floor?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a fan controller. 

Last I checked you can get a decent cooler master PSU for around $30-50 USD. Depending on what your wattage needs are.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

aye and that £30 i dont have brother. Im a student living of £20 a week with a car and rent to pay, i got a lucky bonus at work that how i could afford these


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Heh, I'm "unemployed" and yet I still manage not to skimp on my stuff. You just have to spend money wisely, that's all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go:  Here's my take at wire loom, think I did a heck of a job.  You can compare before and after



Is that a Abit NI8 SLI board? OMG I MISS MINE SO BAD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> thats fan is an intake because i was tiered when i put in, and lazy after  I do intend to get a new psu but i have no money left, and i no bla bla psu most important part, bla bla, buy it first bla bla but hey. and on the cm point i may take up that idead CP i have managed to hide most wires except the ide and power for the dvd drive. Purley coz when ive finished re-installing everything (fresh os) ill be removing it. Oh and the 24pin but thats coz theres no where to put it, no hole in the mobo tray.
> 
> oh and i got that ram coz i heard it was good for stabability rather then overclocks coz this board is meant to be very picky with ram



Yeah, they are great for stability, my buddy has been running a set for a few years already no hiccups.



Thrackan said:


> It looks like those Sentinels from the Matrix



is that good or bad? 



ste2425 said:


> not bad man but whats that big black thing at the bottom? is it one of them case security things? to set of an alarm or something if the door is opened?


Like rad ed said, it's a fan controller.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that good or bad?



Depends, did you like 'em?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Depends, did you like 'em?



Never seen the Matrix bro, not into that sorta movies bro.  "oh man Imma get bashed for this"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

0.o

WHAT?!?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh lord, here we go


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Honestly the first one was the best, the second and third were mediocre.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2010)

I'd say it's a good thing, they're pretty wicked.







Also, woot 2000 posts I get me a shiny new star!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Never seen the Matrix bro, not into that sorta movies bro.  "oh man Imma get bashed for this"



What kinda movies do you like?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> What kinda movies do you like?



I like action/comedies/horror.  I mean really I may love the movie, but I'm discouraged by the trailers, like people doing ducking bullets and shit like that.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

Watch the first one at least. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Watch the first one at least. I think you'll like it.



I'll give it a go


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I like action/comedies/horror.  I mean really I may love the movie, but I'm discouraged by the trailers, like people doing ducking bullets and shit like that.



Ah, so it's more of a prejudicial thing. I'm ok with that  If you ever decide to watch it, just watch part 1. 2 and 3 don't even belong anywhere near part 1.

But sentinels are like giant fucking techno squid, pretty well designed.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Honestly the first one was the best, the second and third were mediocre.



Agreed.

Though the second was fairly decent imo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Ah, so it's more of a prejudicial thing. I'm ok with that  If you ever decide to watch it, just watch part 1. 2 and 3 don't even belong anywhere near part 1.
> 
> But sentinels are like giant fucking techno squid, pretty well designed.



In that case, regarding your post about my rig, thank you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 18, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Though the second was fairly decent imo.



You just like the sex scene!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2010)

It's 11:30 here, monday tomorrow, I'm tired as hell but now I think about putting the Matrix on for the umpteenth time...


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 18, 2010)

matrix is great sadly the girlfriend just dont seem to understand


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You just like the sex scene!





hells ya.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if these phase LED's lighting up during startup are anything to be worried about? They've been lighting up ever since I got the board, just never thought anything of it.







Also I had a scare last night. It was hanging up on verifying DMI pool data. Checked all of the settings and couldn't get any change, even taking out my spare 80GB didn't help. Finally after I booted up the Windows disc and got to the console in the repair options and ran the FixMbr command it booted up. I have a feeling it will do it again the next time I restart though. CMOS is probably corrupted, need to reset it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2010)

the light should all come on to start, mine do on both my GB boards. Durring usse of the system, if you det them to function via bios, they will show the voltage limit. Green is in spec, yellow is pushing it, and red is you better know what you are doing.

For the second part, my guess is your ram settings are all on auto. I suggest start with the right voltage, and set manually the first 4 timings IE 8-8-8-24 for instance.

Bios flashing is also very easy. Get the bios file, and put it on a USB stick formatted FAT32. Set the boot priority to that drive in bios, reboot, look for the bios utility, I think you hit HOME during boot, then flash away. JUST BE SURE you have the CORRECT bios for your EXACT board


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> the light should all come on to start, mine do on both my GB boards. Durring usse of the system, if you det them to function via bios, they will show the voltage limit. Green is in spec, yellow is pushing it, and red is you better know what you are doing.
> 
> For the second part, my guess is your ram settings are all on auto. I suggest start with the right voltage, and set manually the first 4 timings IE 8-8-8-24 for instance.
> 
> Bios flashing is also very easy. Get the bios file, and put it on a USB stick formatted FAT32. Set the boot priority to that drive in bios, reboot, look for the bios utility, I think you hit HOME during boot, then flash away. JUST BE SURE you have the CORRECT bios for your EXACT board



So basically, I can try adjusting the memory timings manually to see if it helps the boot problem, or take the easy route and just flash to a new BIOS. Is finding a specific BIOS hard? Also, could you get one that comes with OC'd settings?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So basically, I can try adjusting the memory timings manually to see if it helps the boot problem, or take the easy route and just flash to a new BIOS.


New bios is not likely to fix the problem, but you might as well do it now.



Soylent Joe said:


> Is finding a specific BIOS hard? Also, could you get one that comes with OC'd settings?



BIOS is easy. get the latest, not a specific one. and lol no to OC'd settings, dont be silly... what if it didnt work? no worky PC.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> New bios is not likely to fix the problem, but you might as well do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS is easy. get the latest, not a specific one. and lol no to OC'd settings, dont be silly... what if it didnt work? no worky PC.



Yeah I guess it was a silly question, just wondering. If it's not likely to fix the problem, then why do it? Just for added stability or something?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the ram is what is causing the issue, so I suggest starting with what I mentioned above.

For the bios, new isnt always better, but why not run the newest? I didnt say they were tough to get, just due to one wrong letter or a revision of the board, the bios wont work. thats why I stress to find the right one, or at least doublecheck before you download it


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I guess it was a silly question, just wondering. If it's not likely to fix the problem, then why do it? Just for added stability or something?




If you check on your mobo driver CD you'll find a program that will download and flash your bios from within windows no need for dos box command line crap 

I've used it heaps of times on gigabyte mobo's works really well


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

Would putting the standard back down to "Standard" from "Turbo" (medium) help any? I did that, and saw that the timings were at stock which is 6-6-6-18 2.0V. Booted up fine but now my CPU fan is spinning a lot faster


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I guess it was a silly question, just wondering. If it's not likely to fix the problem, then why do it? Just for added stability or something?



cause it might change some default/auto settings for better compatibility. i needed to do it to get my ram completely stable at 1600Mhz.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it got bigger.
> 
> i cant see how you can survive on so little data...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100718/Capture132.jpg



Yo dawg, i heard you like anime, so ive putted anime INSIDE your anime.

Uhm, i guess you like your animes.
But seriosly? You got my pron beat with anime?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Yo dawg, i heard you like anime, so ive putted anime INSIDE your anime.
> 
> Uhm, i guess you like your animes.
> But seriosly? You got my pron beat with anime?



you ever heard of hentai? lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> I think they should of released these 10.4a's that I'm using and just quit for a while.


I forgot about those. I might give them a go. Not really happy with straight 10.4 or 10.5.



Chicken Patty said:


> Stunning!  But seriously, 15TB's????


I have almost 10TB between all of my systems and externals.

I could fill 15TB in no time if I decided to back up all my BD's. I want a 50TB array.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is mine at the moment. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=126797

@ Wile E If you feel like using the 10.4a's I uploaded them here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOOKP0NS -I did hear someone mention that they worked well with a 4870x2


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh well it doesnt looks so good  but i wanna be part of the loooong thread


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

Miljan88 said:


> Oh well it doesnt looks so good  but i wanna be part of the loooong thread



Nice antec 900! i almost went with it or the 1200 but ended up with a HAF 932


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 20, 2010)

meet the twins...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries, you much be one rich bastard! (Not offense meant, just jealous of all your hardware.)


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> meet the twins...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Capture278.jpg



It's hard, but I think I can tell them apart


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> meet the twins...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Capture278.jpg



and then i was like : OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 20, 2010)

same mom different dads


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Fitseries, you much be one rich bastard! (Not offense meant, just jealous of all your hardware.)



Yeah, his house is a warehouse full of hardware!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well after much deliberation i finally bit the bullet and pulled my water from my HTPC and reinstalled the thuban cooler * it was a sad day for me since money has been a major issue as of late. i will hopfully get it back in and running good within a month or so. also sold my 8600GTS in hopes of getting a higher end 8800 series card in the future.







The full water loop still together.... just not cooling the phenom II


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> meet the twins...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Capture278.jpg



You those rigs for sales purposes?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have noticed that using zalman thermal paste compared to AS5 and AF5 is working slightly better? usually my x3 720 would be running about 32-34 deg idle and with the zalman stuff it runs 28-30 deg idle and didn't get over 42 on full load with occt on max mem and load for about 1 hour. since im now out of thermal paste, i should just order some of this zalman stuff. its like a white chalky stuff


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you tried MX-2/3 yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Brandon sorry to hear that bro, I've been through money issues myself bro, it sucks 

But are you going to be selling the loop?  If so do me the favor and PM me the components and a price if you do want to sell.  Thanks bro and good luck


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon sorry to hear that bro, I've been through money issues myself bro, it sucks
> 
> But are you going to be selling the loop?  If so do me the favor and PM me the components and a price if you do want to sell.  Thanks bro and good luck



I really don't want to sale the loop cause all i need to finish it is 3/8s elbows and a fill port and it would be complete and ready to reinstall after slight case mods. On the other hand i would probly trade this entire loop setup for a H50 cause it would be easier for me to fit in the HTPC case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

WTH u got pm cp


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WTH u got pm cp



is the block a Dangerden TDX?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is the block a Dangerden TDX?



yes sir it is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes sir it is



there some nice blocks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there some nice blocks.



yes it is! i like the design of this block! if i sale this loop i will send it as a WHOLE with the following...

OCZ Hydro Pulse Water Pump (will include 3/8s and 1/2 barbs)
Danger Den TDX AM2 block with full kit (3/8s barbs and full mounting hardware)
Swiftech 120mm all copper RAD (includes 3/8s barbs)
a bundle of feser black tubing
a 3/8s T line


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

I can say that the Hydro pulse is a surprising pump for it's price and size. I was happy with mine but just got too good of a deal on the 655


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can say that the Hydro pulse is a surprising pump for it's price and size. I was happy with mine but just got too good of a deal on the 655



Oh yea! it cooled this unlocked phenom II at 3.6ghz down to about 55 deg at full load. It works great!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh yea! it cooled this unlocked phenom II at 3.6ghz down to about 55 deg at full load. It works great!



cooled my i7 920@3.9ghz ~60-65c when i had it in my loop.
people like to hate on them but in all honesty they aren't bad and are great for a CPU loop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> cooled my i7 920@3.9ghz ~60-65c when i had it in my loop.
> people like to hate on them but in all honesty they aren't bad and are great for a CPU loop.



I have the same pump just the danger den version in my I7 setup and it works perfectly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have the same pump just the danger den version in my I7 setup and it works perfectly



that helps support my statement about them not being bad. the OCZ one is just a DD pump with a OCZ sticker and price slapped on it.most of the time you can find the OCZ cheaper then the DD.
kinda reminds me of PSU's in a way.You can get some Corsair PSU's made by seasonic but they can be cheaper then the Seasonic one that is the same damn thing.


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Was bored today and modified this ol Antec 900 
Camera is Old Sony...sorry for bad quality pics=)
P.S. have to do alot on this case like Black paint inside...removing top DVD-RW when i find the grill:S modifying LG DVD-rw to look like Rest of the case  putting second fan on gemin(when i find to buy Fan Holder since i lost mine)...cutting side to make some logo or smth with Led/neon backlight etc.
Any suggestions welcome


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Loving that A900....and that's _exactly_ what I did with my GeminII for the first while


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I really don't want to sale the loop cause all i need to finish it is 3/8s elbows and a fill port and it would be complete and ready to reinstall after slight case mods. On the other hand i would probly trade this entire loop setup for a H50 cause it would be easier for me to fit in the HTPC case.



Assuming it works on LGA1156, I would be _very_ tempted to trade you my H50


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks matey =) am glad u like it 
Well i moved from one country to another....couldnt take all of the staff with me...so i had this Gemin II only the Heatsink...i had to improvise tbh it cools ok...but i miss 2x fan so much...if anyone have Fan Holder for gemin II or Mesh Mask for antec (need2) feel free to PM. i would like to buy its offtopic i know...i gotta make WTB topic soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Assuming it works on LGA1156, I would be _very_ tempted to trade you my H50



The block is a AM3 block but danger den might have the mounting brackets for 1156.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The block is a AM3 block but danger den might have the mounting brackets for 1156.



they have a replacement top for it. Cost $11+shipping 
http://www.dangerden.com/store/tdx-lucite-top-kit.html
that is if i have the right top.take a 2nd look before you buy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> they have a replacement top for it. Cost $11+shipping
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/tdx-lucite-top-kit.html
> that is if i have the right top.take a 2nd look before you buy



Yea the block i have is the TDX AM2, he would need that top to mount but 10$ isnt bad for a 50$ block for the 1156


----------



## vbx (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL, most of the PC's here have blue leds. Must be something about LED's that I don't get...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2010)

vbx said:


> LOL, most of the PC's here have blue leds. Must be something about LED's that I don't get...



My PC is 95% red LED/cathode and the last 5$ is a 140mm blue LED. its nice i believe


----------



## ERazer (Jul 21, 2010)

Miljan88 said:


> Was bored today and modified this ol Antec 900
> Camera is Old Sony...sorry for bad quality pics=)
> P.S. have to do alot on this case like Black paint inside...removing top DVD-RW when i find the grill:S modifying LG DVD-rw to look like Rest of the case  putting second fan on gemin(when i find to buy Fan Holder since i lost mine)...cutting side to make some logo or smth with Led/neon backlight etc.
> Any suggestions welcome



loving it bud, nice clean and simple


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

vbx said:


> LOL, most of the PC's here have blue leds. Must be something about LED's that I don't get...



its just the default/most common LED color.

my case has blue LED's in the front, cause it came with it... but it also has an off button for it 

i actually dont like LED's at all... PC's, like children, should be seen and not heard... and if possible, not seen at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

vbx said:


> LOL, most of the PC's here have blue leds. Must be something about LED's that I don't get...



i used to have all red led's. now i have no LED's on anything other then the spot cool. Once i get the NB watercooled i will have no LED's at all


----------



## ERazer (Jul 21, 2010)

same i never really like LED's but if i ahve to choose i pick blue easier on the eye


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

I took this off the front of my Mega Shadow only.  Fan at full blast was 73ºc load, now fan at slowest speed its 62-63ºc load


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I took this off the front of my Mega Shadow only.  Fan at full blast was 73ºc load, now fan at slowest speed its 62-63ºc load
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/photo.jpg



that was in need of a cleaning for sure i pulled more then that off of my xiggy when i took the x2 4200+ out to put the 250 (and took the 250 out and cleaned it off it's in the mail going to you now )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that was in need of a cleaning for sure



Dude the mobo is whitish   I have to give them thorough cleaning but at least the heatsink is not clogged up.  Temps dropped ridiculously low now!  fan is like at 500RPM's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude the mobo is whitish   I have to give them thorough cleaning but at least the heatsink is not clogged up.  Temps dropped ridiculously low now!  fan is like at 500RPM's



i bet it's easier on the ears. 
what is a good way to clean the boards? my black board isn't so black anymore and i am going to have to clean it when i get the WCing parts(since the loop is off and out of the case it will be easier)


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

A can of compressed air is a good way to do it and for stubborn shit cotton buds and Isopropyl  

am so happy that my RV02 comes with filters on the bottom fans i can just imagine how much cat fluff and other dust 3x 180mm fans pushin 300cfm would suck into my case


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I took this off the front of my Mega Shadow only.  Fan at full blast was 73ºc load, now fan at slowest speed its 62-63ºc load
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/photo.jpg



sheesh where's the PC sit down on a carpeted floor or has it just been a long while since you last did the dusting inside it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its just the default/most common LED color.
> 
> my case has blue LED's in the front, cause it came with it... but it also has an off button for it
> 
> i actually dont like LED's at all... PC's, like children, should be seen and not heard... and if possible, not seen at all.



I agree. I hate LEDs and Cathodes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i bet it's easier on the ears.
> what is a good way to clean the boards? my black board isn't so black anymore and i am going to have to clean it when i get the WCing parts(since the loop is off and out of the case it will be easier)



Air compressor  



Athlonite said:


> sheesh where's the PC sit down on a carpeted floor or has it just been a long while since you last did the dusting inside it



About a month I don't dust it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I agree. I hate LEDs and Cathodes.



me too, i used to love that shit, but now that im older i just want a nice clean rig without too much lights and bling bling


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

in response to many people above, i want to share an observation on the 'evolution' of a techie that i noticed some time ago.

stage 1: ignorance
stage 2: learns to tweak in-program settings
stage 3: learns about drivers/general OS tweaks
stage 4: starts to modify OS settings
stage 5: learns basic BIOS stuff
stage 6: starts phsically modding hardware - be it coolers, fans, or LED stuff - looks come first, then aesthetics.
stage 7: aesthetics kick in. the LED lights and noisy fans go away, and a more simple appearance is chosen.
stage 8: an overall purpose is deemed for each system, and everything is dedicated to that purpose. un-neccesary hardware (and software?) is removed.

stage 9: ????
stage 10: profit!


this was more or less a patter i observed in many of my LANner friends, but i'm sure you'll all have seen similar trends. most of us are at stage 7/8


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ what he said im at 8 or above


----------



## douglatins (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in response to many people above, i want to share an observation on the 'evolution' of a techie that i noticed some time ago.
> 
> stage 1: ignorance
> stage 2: learns to tweak in-program settings
> ...



Still cant lose them since i dont WC


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

stage 8: you decide you want to either:
- cool the system like a maniac
- light the bitch up like a disco show, or
- make a (near) silent machine

Stage 9 is going anal with stage 8


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2010)

I liked the way you arranged the evolution stages of a HW hobbyist, Mussels. Strangely enough, by reading this I found that "my evolution" could fit in your scheme, just in a different order.

stage 1: Ignorance. (total, btw)
stage 2: Learns about drivers/general OS tweaks (making systems stable and properly working became essential!)
stage 3: Starts to modify OS settings (You don't own my PC, Windows...I DO!)
stage 4: Learns to tweak core program settings (well, in my case it was mostly tweaking games...I had my GTA Vice City fully modded...by hand)
stage 5: Learns basic BIOS stuff (and later, advanced stuff)
stage 6: An overall purpose is deemed for each system, and everything is dedicated to that purpose. un-neccesary hardware (and software?) is removed. (I usually take as long as 3 weeks to select the right hardware combination to do the job...I really get into details, everything has to fit flawlessly.)
stage 7: Starts phsically modding hardware - be it coolers, fans, or LED stuff - looks come first, then aesthetics. (I just love fan controllers, the perfect cooling is just a few Ohms away . But it really wasn't heavy mods. Just some LEDs and a CPU/GPU cooler.)
stage 8: Aesthetics kick in. the LED lights and noisy fans go away, and a more simple appearance is chosen. (this happen shortly after stage 7, it didn't take long before I realized LED fans and cathodes didn't really made my computer be any faster. My case is actually closed and the power LED isn't bright. It's really discreet.)

stage 9: ????
stage 10: PROFIT!

There are some points missing there, and some info, but I didn't want to modify Mussel's perfect 10-stage program into becoming a HW hobbyist.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in response to many people above, i want to share an observation on the 'evolution' of a techie that i noticed some time ago.
> 
> stage 1: ignorance
> stage 2: learns to tweak in-program settings
> ...



I went through this progression myself.  Ofcourse I took a detour on the prebuilt gaming rig first and was pissed off at the amount of money I spend for the crappy performance.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I went through this progression myself.  Ofcourse I took a detour on the prebuilt gaming rig first and was pissed off at the amount of money I spend for the crappy performance.



that's no detour, prebuilt gaming rig = ignorance


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2010)

So true; I still feel the impression of my palm against my face...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

i should probably modify step 6 to include general hardware knowledge... you know, 'i should buy more of X' to make Y faster'


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

Heh, I modified hardware drivers before I even saw the inside of a case for the first time


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Heh, I modified hardware drivers before I even saw the inside of a case for the first time



i did hardware first, but modding ini files in video card drivers is what i'd call call an OS level tweak. its something anyone can do, but if you do it wrong, bad things happen.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i did hardware first, but modding ini files in video card drivers is what i'd call call an OS level tweak. its something anyone can do, but if you do it wrong, bad things happen.



I know, it was my dad's PC, but I wanted to run some games that the gfx card "couldn't".


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2010)

Geez. You guys are spoilt with Windows. Imagine not having a desktop, and just a flashing cursor...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Geez. You guys are spoilt with Windows. Imagine not having a desktop, and just a flashing cursor...



I never tweaked the C64  But I sure as hell played with one!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I never tweaked the C64  But I sure as hell played with one!



When DOS was prevalent in the 80's, and you built custom PC's, you'd have to write the AUTOEXEC file yourself just to get into the OS.





 Loads of fun. I don't even think C++ existed back then. Maybe just new...I do remember Windows not existing.

PC's have come a long way...and yet they do so little still... Drivers used to be a few lines of code. Now we are into millions. And they are still just as bloody noisy!


I really want a completely passive PC.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> When DOS was prevalent in the 80's, and you built custom PC's, you'd have to write the AUTOEXEC file yourself just to get into the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm, in the 80's, that's when I was made. I think I didn't touch a computer in the 80's, maybe very late 80's, and in that case it was a C64


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> When DOS was prevalent in the 80's, and you built custom PC's, you'd have to write the AUTOEXEC file yourself just to get into the OS.
> I don't even think C++ existed back then.



IIRC, it was just a couple of years between DOS being released and C++ appeared.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2010)

Uh, yeah...it's not like I was that old, nor was there internet. The exposure to new tech came through TV ads, and magazines. You know..pre-cd's...

I don't think many people in my area even really knew C++ till almost the 90's...


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Air compressor
> 
> 
> 
> About a month I don't dust it.



only a month damn get it off the floor you'll only need to clean it twice a year then


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> When DOS was prevalent in the 80's, and you built custom PC's, you'd have to write the AUTOEXEC file yourself just to get into the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



autoexec.bat and config.sys  ahhhh  i remember those days well oooo i had an gui back then( well sorta gui) xfig gold i think it was called


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

here's a few pics of the system as it stands, the light sux down here in my basement and i think my nikon is on the fritz but whatever lol


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

first PC i ever had a hands on with was an Apple Acorn yummy green screen and 5.25" floppy's


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 21, 2010)

lookin good exodus


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> lookin good exodus



yeah working on at, it's messy in the back, lots of fan wires.. thoughts are that it doesn't really matter if it's clean, as long as the case panel goes on.. i tried to clean it up, it looks worse lol.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

here's a few more with the camera sorta worked out, i think my gf changed all the settings on me... horrible lol, i'm a nub with my dslr, it took forever to get that set up.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I like the color on your pix, they're nice!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Well I like the color on your pix, they're nice!



thanx, it's not a very nice dslr, just a nikon d3000, prolly cost me 550 at bestbuy a few months ago, i just wanted something other than a point and shoot, it's interesting, i just haven't put much time into learning much about it, really should though.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 21, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here's a few more with the camera sorta worked out, i think my gf changed all the settings on me... horrible lol, i'm a nub with my dslr, it took forever to get that set up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100721/DSC_0212.jpg
> 
> ...



So your rear 140mm is pulling air in, are the rad fans pushing out?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> So your rear 140mm is pulling air in, are the rad fans pushing out?



they are, the corsair obsidian 800d only pulls air in through the bottom 140mm fan, when the case window is on, there is a log of suction on the fans(enough to slow them down with the vacumm it creates, so i turned that fan around to help up air in the case, so air from the bottom feeds the video cards and the rad, and the fan on the back helps feed the rad.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 21, 2010)

anyone brave enough to boot with this much power?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2010)

sure, if i lived on Pluto


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 21, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> anyone brave enough to boot with this much power?
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8614/20100531002n.jpg



do it, i dare you.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 21, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> anyone brave enough to boot with this much power?
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/8614/20100531002n.jpg



I bet during our lifetime those number will become possible - if the companies stop only making more cores with every generation. Man I mean WTF do you do with 20 core CPUs - isnt it more powerful to make more MHZ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2010)

Cache design holds back frequencies(Note that the 8GHZ barrier has held for many years now). In such a way I think Intel and AMD's chips could scale a bit better if they had a bit more L3 to keep the cores fed. But I also think that's one of the biggest reasons for Intel's hotter chips(larger cache), besides them requiring a bit more current.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 21, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> I bet during our lifetime those number will become possible - if the companies stop only making more cores with every generation. Man I mean WTF do you do with 20 core CPUs - isnt it more powerful to make more MHZ?



Were at a point in CPU manufacturing where more speed really isn't needed right now. With CPU's such at the i7, it's more then enough for any consumer.(hell even an old Core 2 is), no point in making CPU's at 11Ghz if it's not going to be utilized by the majority(plus the hassle in finding how to cool it). All they really need to focus on is pushing out new architectures right now. Having more cores is always welcome and at this point, it would seem like the logical thing to do.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah the back of mine was a nest untill I got some new FN181 LED fans and as I looked at it I thought blurk I don't like that so did a little tidying up thrrew on a few cabble ties and tada


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah the back of mine was a nest untill I got some new FN181 LED fans and as I looked at it I thought blurk I don't like that so did a little tidying up thrrew on a few cabble ties and tada
> 
> View attachment 37072



Its really the cleanest backside of a rig I have seen so far - Gratz for this job


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2010)

does anyone have a couple 7600GT's cheap?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

just added the 8800GT to the loop. I have some new tube and barbs on the way. They are much needed as this looks like shit and flow isn't that good. maybe going to all 1/2" tube and barbs will help. I have a mix of 3/8" barbs and 1/2" barbs on this and a mix of 1/2" tube and 3/8" tube so it's ghetto right now just to have it running.Monday i should have everything i need to redo the loop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just added the 8800GT to the loop. I have some new tube and barbs on the way. They are much needed as this looks like shit and flow isn't that good. maybe going to all 1/2" tube and barbs will help. I have a mix of 3/8" barbs and 1/2" barbs on this and a mix of 1/2" tube and 3/8" tube so it's ghetto right now just to have it running.Monday i should have everything i need to redo the loop
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031157.jpg



Stacked rads FTW   Can't wait to see the new loop   Well the redone new loop


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just added the 8800GT to the loop. I have some new tube and barbs on the way. They are much needed as this looks like shit and flow isn't that good. maybe going to all 1/2" tube and barbs will help. I have a mix of 3/8" barbs and 1/2" barbs on this and a mix of 1/2" tube and 3/8" tube so it's ghetto right now just to have it running.Monday i should have everything i need to redo the loop
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031157.jpg



Hopefully I'll be able to help soon.  The rad is holding water but I havn't pressure tested it yet.  It should be a noticeable drop in max temps.  Speaking of whats your max temps under load(both gpu and cpu)?

If everything works, next week should be a better picture.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to help soon.  The rad is holding water but I havn't pressure tested it yet.  It should be a noticeable drop in max temps.  Speaking of whats your max temps under load(both gpu and cpu)?
> 
> If everything works, next week should be a better picture.



CPU is loading around 65c and GPU is 43c.keep in mind i will have a NB and a 8800GTS also dumping heat into the loop too soon.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CPU is loading around 65c and GPU is 43c.keep in mind i will have a NB and a 8800GTS also dumping heat into the loop too soon.



Thats no problem for SUPER RAD!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thats no problem for SUPER RAD!!!




do you think i could get away with just having just that 1 rad our would having the 140 thrown in the loop after the CPU help?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you think i could get away with just having just that 1 rad our would having the 140 thrown in the loop after the CPU help?



Depends on what fans are on there.  Good 1500+ rpm fans will be my suggestion.  I'm not sure of the specs your using but you may want to keep the 140 in there.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally got my upgrades , not a bad chip too. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Depends on what fans are on there.  Good 1500+ rpm fans will be my suggestion.  I'm not sure of the specs your using but you may want to keep the 140 in there.



I am using Yate loon Medium speeds 
http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-mediumspeed-120.html
just bought them about a month ago.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice setup Tim!
So does it actually work well having stacked rads?  I would have figured that the pair would offer so much air resistance it could actually _drop_ performance


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are good man, do you have 3?  That would be perfect.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice setup Tim!
> So does it actually work well having stacked rads?  I would have figured that the pair would offer so much air resistance it could actually _drop_ performance


having the fan in the middle makes up for it. my temps dropped ~3c setup that way


mlee49 said:


> Those are good man, do you have 3?  That would be perfect.



I have 2 of them but i can order some more once i know i am getting the rad for sure.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

Well that's nice 

Really makes me want to ditch this H50 for something better.  A great first step into WCing, but I want MOAR!!!!1!!!1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's nice
> 
> Really makes me want to ditch this H50 for something better.  A great first step into WCing, but I want MOAR!!!!1!!!1



why don't you trade Brandon your H50 for his loop he had in the HTPC


----------



## douglatins (Jul 23, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Finally got my upgrades , not a bad chip too. I'll post pics soon.
> 
> http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/3698/33788037.jpg



This settings, but your temps are much better than mine, and i am using a megahalems, that should come close to the H50






Why!? Also I have a higher BLK, that could be the reason?


----------



## Frizz (Jul 23, 2010)

douglatins said:


> This settings, but your temps are much better than mine, and i am using a megahalems, that should come close to the H50
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100717/4.0.jpg
> 
> Why!? Also I have a higher BLK, that could be the reason?



No no, lol look at the pics more closely, you have Hypethreading on whereas I don't. Your chip is probably better than mine judging by your Vcore, I can't get 4ghz stable with HT on without pumping BIOS vcore up to 1.31+


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

Just got hit with some pretty serious malware programs, installed by theirself. They were taking control over my internet browsers, wouldn't let me view the task manager, and were closing out MSE. Luckily I was able to restore my system to earlier time today and that seemed to solve most of the problems. I'm running a full MSE scan right now and it has found like 3 more Trojans so far. Scary shit


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 23, 2010)

My PC 2 days ago, the 880gm didn't quite fit my old rosewills mATX compaitability...lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

do i only see 1 fan on the heatsink?


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 23, 2010)

yah, still haven't put the second one out, its to damn noisy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> yah, still haven't put the second one out, its to damn noisy



fan control


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 23, 2010)

the 880 only has 2 fan spot lol, im using em for my LEDs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> the 880 only has 2 fan spot lol, im using em for my LEDs



what about ur fan controller?


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 23, 2010)

the thing isn't a full sized optical its small as hell so it wont fit in the x-fighter, might have but you had an opticle clip missing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> the thing isn't a full sized optical its small as hell so it wont fit in the x-fighter, might have but you had an opticle clip missing



 my bad..I will look for it. if i find it i will give it to you.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jul 23, 2010)

alright, no biggie, it'd be different if there was like a giant gaping hole or somethin lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Just got hit with some pretty serious malware programs, installed by theirself. They were taking control over my internet browsers, wouldn't let me view the task manager, and were closing out MSE. Luckily I was able to restore my system to earlier time today and that seemed to solve most of the problems. I'm running a full MSE scan right now and it has found like 3 more Trojans so far. Scary shit



When that happens, I just back up the important stuff and reformat. Usually ends up better in the long run.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> When that happens, I just back up the important stuff and reformat. Usually ends up better in the long run.



That was my first thought actually, I already have all of my stuff backed up. I think I'll just reinstall when I install my Q9450 this weekend/next week. It's been about 6 months anyways.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> That was my first thought actually, I already have all of my stuff backed up. I think I'll just reinstall when I install my Q9450 this weekend/next week. It's been about 6 months anyways.



Yeah, I'd limp along till the weekend, then wipe it out, too. Makes the most sense.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> When that happens, I just back up the important stuff and reformat. Usually ends up better in the long run.



yup.

i only have a 60GB partition for the C: drive, and keep nothing but the OS and programs that need reinstalls anyway (things like office/PDF readers/web browsers etc) - anything that can run without a reinstall, goes on the other partition. makes formats much quicker to be up and running, and i can reinstall properly when i get the time.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Just got hit with some pretty serious malware programs, installed by theirself. They were taking control over my internet browsers, wouldn't let me view the task manager, and were closing out MSE. Luckily I was able to restore my system to earlier time today and that seemed to solve most of the problems. I'm running a full MSE scan right now and it has found like 3 more Trojans so far. Scary shit



Damn I'm surprised MSE didn't catch them before they installed if you look in the history tab what does it say it's found 

(pssst next time stay outta the Chinese porn sites)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Damn I'm surprised MSE didn't catch them before they installed if you look in the history tab what does it say it's found
> 
> (pssst next time stay outta the Chinese porn sites)



MSE is like all the other free AV's, it really only catches them once they're installed, rarely beforehand.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2010)

Not from my own experience Mussels I've had it catch alot of stuff long before it's installed usually whilst it's still downloading it and it's sitting in the temp folder


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Damn I'm surprised MSE didn't catch them before they installed if you look in the history tab what does it say it's found
> 
> (pssst next time stay outta the Chinese porn sites)









I'm pretty sure I got them from a download from SourceForge. The first was "Antimalware Doctor", it was scanning and wouldn't let me close, I saw then that it was actually installed on the computer and was saying it needed to be activated. I think ctrl+atl+del may have launched the next, which was another fake one called "Antivir Solution Pro".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_security_software

It's been a long time since I've been attacked like that. Got to start being more cautious.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah seems those fake AV ones are getting some real smarts behind them it's pretty unusual for something from sourceforge to be infected though I thought they'd be a bit more vigilant obviously someone's built in a back door for the specific purpose of infecting the unwary have you emailed anyone sourceforge to complain about it very sternly


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yeah seems those fake AV ones are getting some real smarts behind them it's pretty unusual for something from sourceforge to be infected though I thought they'd be a bit more vigilant obviously someone's built in a back door for the specific purpose of infecting the unwary have you emailed anyone sourceforge to complain about it very sternly



I don't know for sure it was from there, I just think it was. I downloaded and ran the program and within about 15 min the crap happened. I might look up that specific download on there and report it for inspection.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2010)

seems they have a twitter page or an email addy you can use but it seems mighty coincidental that you'd d/l a program and run it and then get hit with nasties maybe a little too coincidental if you ask me


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> seems they have a twitter page or an email addy you can use but it seems mighty coincidental that you'd d/l a program and run it and then get hit with nasties maybe a little too coincidental if you ask me



Yeah I just sent them an email telling them what's up, with a link to the picture of the Trojans I showed earlier.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2010)

cool let us know how ya get on would be interesting to see what sort of response you get from them


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yup.
> 
> i only have a 60GB partition for the C: drive, and keep nothing but the OS and programs that need reinstalls anyway (things like office/PDF readers/web browsers etc) - anything that can run without a reinstall, goes on the other partition. makes formats much quicker to be up and running, and i can reinstall properly when i get the time.



Exactly how I do it, except my partition is a little larger, as most of my games get installed to the main partition. (Mostly steam)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

My 3rd cruncher and one 8800GTS


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Exactly how I do it, except my partition is a little larger, as most of my games get installed to the main partition. (Mostly steam)



my steam folder is on a different physical drive... you dont even need to reinstall it when formatting, all games are ready to go.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2010)

I always did the copy paste thing. Well, I prefer to have my games on the RAID anyway, that's the only reason I keep a decent sized OS partition.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/164/capture1se.jpg
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got them from a download from SourceForge. The first was "Antimalware Doctor", it was scanning and wouldn't let me close, I saw then that it was actually installed on the computer and was saying it needed to be activated. I think ctrl+atl+del may have launched the next, which was another fake one called "Antivir Solution Pro".
> 
> ...



That's why I keep MS's Process Explorer on my parent's laptop. Those fake hits won't let you bring up task manager. So I just jump to the folder I put Process Explorer in, open it up and kill what ever I don't like.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/944/img0911k.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7108/img0915r.jpg
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1876/img0916if.jpg
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4183/img0919xu.jpg
> http://i25.tinypic.com/24wuf0k.jpg



Very nice setup and colors


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My 3rd cruncher and one 8800GTS
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100723/photo 1.jpg
> ...



Very nice Cap'N 



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/944/img0911k.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7108/img0915r.jpg
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1876/img0916if.jpg
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4183/img0919xu.jpg
> http://i25.tinypic.com/24wuf0k.jpg



sweet


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/944/img0911k.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7108/img0915r.jpg
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1876/img0916if.jpg
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4183/img0919xu.jpg
> http://i25.tinypic.com/24wuf0k.jpg



Looks like a sweet rig.


I actually have the same heatsink with the same Scythe fan attached to it. lol


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 23, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks like a sweet rig.
> 
> 
> I actually have the same heatsink with the same Scythe fan attached to it. lol



Thanks, good taste lol, these fans and the heatsink are very good.

I suppose you don't have the fans attached to Scythe Kaze Server?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone know of any 140mm round fans other than Noctua and Scythe?

I'd like to find something to replace the fans on my NH-D14 with. The clips don't work with normal square frame 140mm fans.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Thanks, good taste lol, these fans and the heatsink are very good.
> 
> I suppose you don't have the fans attached to Scythe Kaze Server?



Nope lol. Have no fan controllers at all in my system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

That Obsidian is beautiful!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice cruncher CP,That board looks familiar. And that 800D is sooo sexy. 







This is mine at the moment. I do need to do some cable management, although for being such a big case with very little to work with i dont think its half bad.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does anyone have a couple 7600GT's cheap?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/100_0155065.jpg



Mate, more pictures please. That's a really good design.

Would like to make my own 

Need some ideas though, so, pictures from the side etc pleasr


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice cruncher CP,That board looks familiar. And that 800D is sooo sexy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100723/Capture059.jpg
> 
> This is mine at the moment. I do need to do some cable management, although for being such a big case with very little to work with i dont think its half bad.



I see my old 4870 is doing some good.

Looks nice, just clean up those cables as you said!!.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 23, 2010)

I found this on Corsair's Facebook site, guy is cooling his ram via mineral fall:






crazy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

That's the most "Zen" computer I've ever seen.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 24, 2010)

holy that's really cool I wonder though do you have to ring a bell and wait for a monk to come before you can do anything on it....

 by mineral fall do you mean he's using mineral oil in place of water


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 24, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice cruncher CP,That board looks familiar. And that 800D is sooo sexy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100723/Capture059.jpg
> 
> This is mine at the moment. I do need to do some cable management, although for being such a big case with very little to work with i dont think its half bad.



Nice Rocketfish!

They are _really_ hard to cable manage


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 24, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/944/img0911k.jpg
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7108/img0915r.jpg
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1876/img0916if.jpg
> http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4183/img0919xu.jpg
> http://i25.tinypic.com/24wuf0k.jpg





i wish i could get tim spread like that, almost a perfect circle, jesus lol


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 24, 2010)

My PC ATM is a HP Pavilion DV6000 connected to my flat-screen and mouse & keyboard since my desktop has no PSU. I had to RMA it.






That greasy stuff on the plate is mini spring rolls  Taste better than they look.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 24, 2010)

that's me on your desktop LOL and yummy mini sr's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that's me on your desktop LOL and yummy mini sr's


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mah rig ATM:






Leak testing the old PA 120.3(25mm spacing) that got JB welded.  It's holding, especially under 2 D5's in series.

I did manage to find a real cock blocker in my loop.  My gpu blocks are so freakin restrictive it literally kills any flow/pressure through the loop.  Guess its time to dump these and go full coverage!!!

Oh and Laurijan, I'm on a lappy too:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

what GPU blocks do you have?

wanna throw a beer in along with the rad?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2010)

The gpu blocks are Swiftech MCW80's. Even with my dual D5's with EK tops the flow is just piss poor.  I'll have to figure that out another day.

And no beer!  Contributing to minors will get me busted!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> The gpu blocks are Swiftech MCW80's. Even with my dual D5's with EK tops the flow is just piss poor.  I'll have to figure that out another day.
> 
> And no beer!  Contributing to minors will get me busted!



 was worth a try  
btw you didn't answer my Pm


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well i think me and ION made a deal with our loops. hopefully it goes through and i can get this HTPC finished before i light it on fire LOLZ


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> The gpu blocks are Swiftech MCW80's. Even with my dual D5's with EK tops the flow is just piss poor.  I'll have to figure that out another day.
> 
> And no beer!  Contributing to minors will get me busted!



You should get yourself a DD block


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hows the flow?  I've heard they are good. Couple reviews confirm.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

I will say. DD made a great product in their Nvidia card blocks.. It's a fight between them and bits on me.. Bits only due to the bling factor..


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah I have to agree:


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2010)

There isnt really anything to really restrict the flow. It makes a gentle bend with IIRC 9-10 raised transfer grooves. Look in my specs, I got that all on one 655 and I dont have flow issues

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3369/danger_den_dd_gtx470_gpu_water_block/index3.html


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2010)

Peet, does your res show flow?  I mean can you see a generous amount of water flowing?

I tested the pumps solo(no rad), with 1 rad, w/2 rads(and 90º fittings); all had very good flow rates until I hooked up these blocks.

Too bad these blocks are 2x the price of the MCW80's.  

I did test the single gpu and it was still pretty crappy imo.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2010)

well when I bled the loop I could "see" the flow of mini bubbles. From what I could see from the bubbles this thing is really moving the water. I will say when I pull the cap on the res, with the pump on #5 it tries to blast out of the POM80.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah I have to agree:
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/public/jegx/201004/inno3d_gtx470_watercooled.jpg
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/popu...-GTX470 Satin Copper Smoke Acrylic Top&area=C



I was looking at this

acrylic version

but the 480 version

But, that and the DD is getting me thinking..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold did you see the new black mirror finish DD block for the 480....tis sexy!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Cold did you see the new black mirror finish DD block for the 480....tis sexy!



That is s3x!!! I think I just found my new block!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 24, 2010)

Just a couple of auto Image pics on my comp today

using a Coolpix s8000 with everything in auto


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

got enough badge?  

looking good 3!


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2010)

Velcro'd my SSD to the side and it's mocking my other HDD's with the lame sticker that came with it. lol.


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 24, 2010)

Why is it that lately there are so many users with that Corsair WC system - it seems like every day I see a rig with one inside?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 24, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Why is it that lately there are so many users with that Corsair WC system - it seems like every day I see a rig with one inside?



Its because i got one of the first


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Its because i got one of the first



No, I did and it's been sitting in my closet ever since.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

Love that sticker e! 

As for the corsair.. after seeing that it's on the revision 3ish.. I really don't feel that it's worth the time.. For most it would be, but to me.. If you got to do a revision on a product that much in the start.. Blah..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Why is it that lately there are so many users with that Corsair WC system - it seems like every day I see a rig with one inside?



It's good stuff bro, water cooling without maintenance, how cool is that?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 24, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Love that sticker e!
> 
> As for the corsair.. after seeing that it's on the revision 3ish.. I really don't feel that it's worth the time.. For most it would be, but to me.. If you got to do a revision on a product that much in the start.. Blah..



Revision 

Is due to different Sockets coming out.

1156 came out late dude and it didnt have lga 1366 support automaticly i belive

its still the same pump and rad design

just diffrent socket adapters included.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 24, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Revision
> 
> Is due to different Sockets coming out.
> 
> ...




it started with both 775 and 1366, making amd users have to pay another $5 to get a bracket for themselves. 
Thus the revision when the 1156 came out. Allowing all users the ability to get their brackets without paying the "shipping" fee's that corsair was making people pay on their "free" product. 

Revision was only done because they where tired of people complaining that for a "free" product they had to "pay" for it. 

Yes, it is the same design. Just that some places want to throw the "revision" out there to get people to "think" that they are getting the "best" thing. 

Sock in my mouth then.. For thinking the revisions where due to spotty ship..


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 24, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Why is it that lately there are so many users with that Corsair WC system - it seems like every day I see a rig with one inside?



In my case it's honestly the best w/c available in South Africa. The other options ar Zalman and Thermalright.

And yes, just wanted an excuse to do post 1000.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a few crappy phone quality pics of my new rig.. yet to get a case and new GPU


----------



## Miljan88 (Jul 25, 2010)

Painted Black 
And Ghetto Mod On Gemin 
Sorry for bad quality pic:>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

here is my rig 





also posted the pic in my p-log but alot more people look at this thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it me or the cable management looks a lot better?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is it me or the cable management looks a lot better?



getting the wires out for the fans on the battle axe helped and i tucked a few more wires beside the rad and side of the case. hows the watercooling setup look to you?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

A few shots from my venture today:





A little dusty





In goes the new




















Turned out the extra 2 sticks I tried out didn't work with my old memory so they'll just be sitting around for a week or two with the E8400 until I can buy Mlee's LP Jr. Oh and someone kick me in the butt for buying a Dark Knight. It's fan mounting system is rediculous :shadedshu I've got everything running alright now so it's time to reinstall Windows.

Also some breaking news - C2Q's run quite warm  51C at idle doesn't make a happy Joe


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A few shots from my venture today:
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1723/1scattered.jpg
> 
> A little dusty
> ...



Everything in that rig looks super clean! Nice job!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

super tidy as always,

51c idle seems quite hot


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> super tidy as always,
> 
> 51c idle seems quite hot



Yeah :/ I know the AS5 takes some time (a few months) to fully bake in or whatever, but even then it will probably only drop a few degrees. Need moar H50


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

you need full water loop lol XD

EDIT: you should use some MX2/3 instead, its waaaay better and doesnt need curing time


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need full water loop lol XD
> 
> EDIT: you should use some MX2/3 instead, its waaaay better and doesnt need curing time



I'll get MX2/3 when I'm done with this AS5. I've got 2 or 3 applications left in the tube.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 25, 2010)

Lap the bottom of your Xiggy and get rid of those awful aluminium dividers.


They stick out about 1mm too much and reduce the cooling capability of the HDT-128x/copied designs.

Once done you should see a nice drop in temps because 54'C idle is too much.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you need full water loop lol XD
> 
> EDIT: you should use some MX2/3 instead, its waaaay better and doesnt need curing time



I'm a bit miffed at myself for not buying some MX3 instead of the Gelid GC2 that stuff is so thick and hard to spread it's like trying to spread yr old peanut butter thats dried out LOL :shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A few shots from my venture today:
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1723/1scattered.jpg
> 
> A little dusty
> ...



Looks nice man!   Are you adding a second card?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

the mx3 is also a bit on the dry side imo

i just saw they put out the mx4


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the mx3 is also a bit on the dry side imo
> 
> i just saw they put out the mx4



TT review shows it worse that MX3:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3383/arctic_cooling_mx_4_thermal_compound/index4.html

I'll see a few more reviews before I pass judgment.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i saw that too, :shadedshu
but i still think that the mx2 is one of the best there is for cheaps


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 25, 2010)

AS5 is very easy to spread, but I guess the biggest downside to it is that it can short stuff out unlike the ceramic pastes.



aCid888* said:


> Lap the bottom of your Xiggy and get rid of those awful aluminium dividers.
> 
> 
> They stick out about 1mm too much and reduce the cooling capability of the HDT-128x/copied designs.
> ...



I'll think about. It's just such a pain to get the DK out. You basically have to take the motherboard out just to take the fan off of the thing.




mlee49 said:


> Looks nice man!   Are you adding a second card?



Not anytime soon, the 5850 maxes out all the games that I play. By the time I'm ready to upgrade I'm sure a better single-GPU solution will be out, like always  I would like to get a PhysX card in the near future though.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Peet, does your res show flow?  I mean can you see a generous amount of water flowing?
> 
> I tested the pumps solo(no rad), with 1 rad, w/2 rads(and 90º fittings); all had very good flow rates until I hooked up these blocks.
> 
> ...



Flow rates don't really matter, only end results. Too much flow can actually hurt performance. Do the blocks cool the cards well?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the mx3 is also a bit on the dry side imo
> 
> i just saw they put out the mx4



hmmm looks like my GC2 is still a pretty good product just hard to spread maybe it needs to be warmed up a bit first (snap lock bag and bowl of warm water)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Super clean Joe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Flow rates don't really matter, only end results. *Too much flow can actually hurt performance*. Do the blocks cool the cards well?



i noticed this myself. My temps lowered when i put the GPU block in and i even had a nasty kink in the tube and could hardly even see any water move in the res but temps still dropped  
now that i have new tube and kinks out and setup the loop different and gained alot of flow back CPU and GPU temps both lowered alittle. That just shows that too much flow hurts temps as does too little.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 26, 2010)

to much flow hurts temps because the water passes over the fins in the block to quickly to transfer the heat to it before passing out of the water block and the opposite effect of heating the water to much before it passes out of the block if it's to slow a flow.. so really a nice medium flow rate is what you want


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2010)

So I noticed my words per minute have been way down lately. Apparently my keyboard cannot keep up with current tech while running stock. :shadedshu

So I watercooled it! *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoSGb1_uido*

WPM before: 55

WPM watercooled: 1,000

1337.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> So I noticed my words per minute have been way down lately. Apparently my keyboard cannot keep up with current tech while running stock. :shadedshu
> 
> So I watercooled it! *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoSGb1_uido*
> 
> ...



Problem with keyboards is you need gloves when you try liquid nitrogen.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2010)

omg 



Thrackan said:


> Problem with keyboards is you need gloves when you try liquid nitrogen.




sissy lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

The googlenator got an upgrade....









I know I know it is dusty.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2010)

i always wanted a speedo adv, i love the looks of that case

and grats on the upgrade


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks. It sucks mega amounts of dust. It is a good case and one day when I can be bothered it also offers pretty good cable managment.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2010)

try a few swifter refills for dust filters they work and when they get full just rip it off and throw it away and replace with a new one


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't use filters. They kill flow, and therefore cooling.

I just keep a can of air handy, and choose not to be too lazy to clean out my PC every once in a while.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2010)

New pump and res as well as adding the SB WB:











Temps dropped for the GPU's as they were not making good contact with the WB's after first install. Very happy now


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

hooked up to the correct 12v rails now  Thanks Laurijan


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2010)

@ Wil e only if your using shit fans with low CFM to start with my 3 180mm fans still push a butt load of air through my case and they're filtered


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0456.jpg
> 
> hooked up to the correct 12v rails now  Thanks Laurijan



np


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2010)

looks much better now it was lookin like it was going to bend and break before


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

i like that little thermal chamber thing


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i like that little thermal chamber thing



my ifx14 rest's on it nicely


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

lol i just updated kaspersky and it blocked this thread based on parental control


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol i just updated kaspersky and it blocked this thread based on parental control



must be swear words in here oooh naughty.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 27, 2010)

Craigleberry, did you have a Noctua NH-D14 or am I thinking about someone else?

If you did what are your opinions between it and the Thermalright?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Craigleberry, did you have a Noctua NH-D14 or am I thinking about someone else?
> 
> If you did what are your opinions between it and the Thermalright?





Never owned a Noctura heatsink. But I was not impressed with the base on my IFX14. it was very lumpy and needed to be lapped.  EDIT I should add that just because my IFX-14 had a shitty base on it does not mean they all do. Overall it is a pretty good performing heatsink. But if I had the option back when I purchased this one I would have got a Promaliatech Megahalems. But they where not made back then.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ Wil e only if your using shit fans with low CFM to start with my 3 180mm fans still push a butt load of air through my case and they're filtered



Filters still kill flow. Even with killer fans, you will get better cooling without filters.

And I use Yate loon Mediums. At 70cfm, they aren't monstrous, but they aren't low flow either. And with 7 of them in my Stacker, they move plenty of air. Using the filters raises my temps.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2010)

HammerON said:


> New pump and res as well as adding the SB WB:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100727/IMG_0138.jpg
> 
> ...



Dare I ask for FULL specs?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 29, 2010)

But of course you can


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 30, 2010)

I really liked the looks of the pedestal that Erocker was considering, so I threw one together this afternoon, between gluing up things for clients.  A few more coats of paint and lacquer, put hinges on the door, and I'll be ready to move my 3.120 and pump into their own little appartment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

If I had the time and Resources Id fab my own WSATX Full Tower Case that supports 10 PCI SLots, dual powersupplies, 6 5.25 bays, 4x external 3.5 bays 8 3.5 internal bays and tons of cooling.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> If I had the time and Resources Id fab my own WSATX Full Tower Case that supports 10 PCI SLots, dual powersupplies, 6 5.25 bays, 4x external 3.5 bays 8 3.5 internal bays and tons of cooling.



wouldnt we all


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2010)

Why would you want 6x 5.25" bays just how many burners and fan controllers do you need LOL as for the rest it sounds like a really good setup


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Why would you want 6x 5.25" bays just how many burners and fan controllers do you need LOL as for the rest it sounds like a really good setup



you can fit HDD's in them too. 3x 5.25 can take 4x 3.5" drives and a 120mm fan to cool them.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2010)

true but wouldn't you still be able to do that on standard 3.5" drive bays 120mm fans fit perfectly over the the bays anyways and 10 HDD bays would be better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2010)

some people like reservoirs in the drive bays, and if youre going for a heavy dual loop then i would say you would go with 2 oif the dualslot res' 

and then there is a burner, a FC, maybe some other stuff and what not


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2010)

4 1 I dont like cases that have the slots going all the way down the front of the case especially if fans are occupying those areas, Example the Antec 900/1200, it just looks taky.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you can fit HDD's in them too. 3x 5.25 can take 4x 3.5" drives and a 120mm fan to cool them.



Actually, you can get 5 3.5 drives in 3 5.25 bays.

ICY DOCK MB455SPF-B Multi-Bay Backplane Module


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> true but wouldn't you still be able to do that on standard 3.5" drive bays 120mm fans fit perfectly over the the bays anyways and 10 HDD bays would be better



they're cheap things you buy to do it, and they do work in regular bays. coolermaster sells quite a few variants last i checked.

oh and nice on the 5 drive model, but 4 is pretty packed - without the 120mm fan heat would worry me.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2010)

@ The Don but we're talking custom built case nothing off the shelf so wouldn't you build in room for a res or two and a couple of 3x120 rads in the bottom of the case i know i would if i were going to do it 

@ Mussels I know i have an Lian Li EX-33N cage in my RV02 which has an 120mm fan on the front and about 1/2" gap between drives if i use all three bays


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they're cheap things you buy to do it, and they do work in regular bays. coolermaster sells quite a few variants last i checked.
> 
> oh and nice on the 5 drive model, but 4 is pretty packed - without the 120mm fan heat would worry me.



Meh, it has an 80mm on it. Plenty for 5 hard drives in a home server setting.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 31, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> A few shots from my venture today:
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1723/1scattered.jpg
> 
> A little dusty
> ...



OMG I could eat of that PC


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Soylent don't spose you tried rearranging the ram in the dimm slots 
one new one old


----------



## computertechy (Jul 31, 2010)

leak testing done on IV block & new 5970...................im happy now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

smexyness


----------



## ERazer (Jul 31, 2010)

love it


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 31, 2010)

computertechy said:


> leak testing done on IV block & new 5970...................im happy now.
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/SDC10257.jpg
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/SDC10258.jpg
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/SDC10259.jpg



Wow that looks awesome!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

That looks really really good


----------



## computertechy (Jul 31, 2010)

i have an obsession with bitspower now lol

still have alot to do though.

thanks everyone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

computertechy said:


> i have an obsession with bitspower now lol
> 
> still have alot to do though.
> 
> thanks everyone



They are just great fittings, expensive but worth every penny


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They are just great fittings, expensive but worth every penny



yeah, even yogi likes them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

did you guys see the new EK black fittings, BP have a competitor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> yeah, even yogi likes them



I remember when I first purchased some, I had a hardware pr0n photoshoot!


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I remember when I first purchased some, I had a hardware pr0n photoshoot!



lol i just made yogi up 

im thinking of getting a good air cooler incase my h50 pump dies out. its already making weird crackling noises after i tried lapping it (shaking it too much lol) so i dont think its going to last long. 

any suggestions for amd x6?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> lol i just made yogi up
> 
> im thinking of getting a good air cooler incase my h50 pump dies out. its already making weird crackling noises after i tried lapping it (shaking it too much lol) so i dont think its going to last long.
> 
> any suggestions for amd x6?



Bro the H50 should be under warranty man


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro the H50 should be under warranty man



its already a rma'd h50 dont think i could rma it again?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 31, 2010)

not after lapping it CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> its already a rma'd h50 dont think i could rma it again?





(FIH) The Don said:


> not after lapping it CP



ah, missed that part.  I read it but it just didn't hit me 

Nexus, if you are reverting back to air you can always get a Noctua, the big one always forget the name, a Megahalems, or perhaps another used H50 that is not lapped, they go for cheap.  I sold mine a while back for $40 shipped!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ah, missed that part.  I read it but it just didn't hit me
> 
> Nexus, if you are reverting back to air you can always get a Noctua, the big one always forget the name, a Megahalems, or perhaps another used H50 that is not lapped, they go for cheap.  I sold mine a while back for $40 shipped!



I agree with those recommendations, if you have decided not to go with another H50, there are some fantastic air coolers out on the market. I'm using a Megahalems on my 920 and it's an amazing heatsink,so im sure it would cool that X6 very well. Noctua's NH-D14 is also fantastic from what i hear.(pretty much anything from Noctua is).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree with those recommendations, if you have decided not to go with another H50, there are some fantastic air coolers out on the market. I'm using a Megahalems on my 920 and it's an amazing heatsink,so im sure it would cool that X6 very well. Noctua's NH-D14 is also fantastic from what i hear.(pretty much anything from Noctua is).



The mega on my i7 is amazing, 3.8 GHz @ 1.2v under 59º full load been crunching for weeks non stop.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 31, 2010)

ya it has to be black  so between the megahalem black true 120 black and the frio


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> ya it has to be black  so between the megahalem black true 120 black and the frio



The TRUE is still a great cooler, especially when lapped.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 31, 2010)

Im considering swapping my H50 out for a Frio, excellent cooling capability plus they are damn sexy.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 31, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Im considering swapping my H50 out for a Frio, excellent cooling capability plus they are damn sexy.



id go for it if i was you. they seem to be very good


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 1, 2010)

Just installed my new fans.


----------



## sapetto (Aug 1, 2010)

Those are Enermax apollish right?

Installed everything in the new case and i feel so happy now  (except for that ugly IDE DVD drive )


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2010)

@ Ant those apollish fans are really tasty but here they are worth $40+ dollars 

@ Sapetto two ways to make it not stand out buy an SATA DVDrw or paint the inside of the case black 

but none the less nice job on the clean setup


----------



## sapetto (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes i was thinking of buying a SATA DVD drive and grab some red 200mm fan for the side of the case or should i make a window


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 1, 2010)

that's personal choice I chose to have a window on mine but then I have 3x 180mm fans on the bottom of the case


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ Ant those apollish fans are really tasty but here they are worth $40+ dollars
> 
> @ Sapetto two ways to make it not stand out buy an SATA DVDrw or paint the inside of the case black
> 
> but none the less nice job on the clean setup



They are $16 each!

I Actually I paid $117 for seven of them.  

I guess I have money to spend.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah damn thats cheap retailers here like to add 3~400% here sometimes more if they think they can get away with it NZ really does suck for buying PC components


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

both my pc's atm

laptop is the main one, for gaming and such

and the other is the old dual xeon cruncher, blurry pic but celly


----------



## KieX (Aug 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> both my pc's atm
> 
> laptop is the main one, for gaming and such
> 
> ...



That is one HUGE torch. You can feel safe at night with one of them, if you see an intruder with it you can always defend your property with it too! 

Can we get some inside shots of that server?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2010)

i dont really use it for such violent stuff

i like the fact that its long and thick 

yep later, its ooooold though


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i like the fact that its long and thick



erm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

did i say that


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 3, 2010)

*backs away slowly*


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL yes you did say that and it's prolly cos my mind is in the ditch that it's seems not quite so clean as you'd hoped


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> *backs away slowly*



get the f@ck back here 



Athlonite said:


> LOL yes you did say that and it's prolly cos my mind is in the ditch that it's seems not quite so clean as you'd hoped



god dammit, must think before i speak more often then


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2010)

Na my minds just a perverted bowl of sexual connotation soup


----------



## Miljan88 (Aug 3, 2010)

@Ant : Love Appolish mate  got 3 in my case 2 at the front and 1 as side fan  but blue ones.

Fresh painted Antec 900 and Appolish


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 3, 2010)

Yo Don, nic setup u got bro, just wondering, are those Roccat Kave headsets hanging off ya desk or am I dreaming and if they are, can I have your opinion on them pls


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)

thats Steelseries 5HV2 Headset

i think Steelseries i Danish, thats why i bought it


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats Steelseries 5HV2 Headset
> 
> i think Steelseries i Danish, thats why i bought it



They started in Copenhagen


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my rig.

HD4850 R.I.P. I have XFX 8400GS for now.
I added a third HDD.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 3, 2010)

You can tell I love cable management can't you?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 3, 2010)

lol at your system specs!!  Ha Ha!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> This is my rig.
> 
> HD4850 R.I.P. I have XFX 8400GS for now.
> I added a third HDD.
> ...




Looks like a nice c/m challenge due to the cramped case. I would love to take the challenge kind sir! 




mlee49 said:


> lol at your system specs!!  Ha Ha!!


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2010)

Gelid Icy Vision's on a couple of 5850's. The fans are dead quiet and work as well as the reference cooler at around 65% (which is definitely not silent) Very pleased with them. 

In kombustor,  they both top out at 54.5c.






A bit further back..


----------



## Mandown (Aug 3, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Just installed my new fans.
> 
> http://imgur.com/p6cC0.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, was my idea for my 1200, though i was gonna change my leds on the top fan to red, and my NV120 led's to red also. Great job though like fans better than my red antec tri-colors.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> Gelid Icy Vision's on a couple of 5850's. The fans are dead quiet and work as well as the reference cooler at around 65% (which is definitely not silent) Very pleased with them.
> 
> In kombustor,  they both top out at 54.5c.
> 
> ...



Were those the same Gelid Icy Vision's that peet was selling? they look damn sexy


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

At the moment I'm in the middle of selling, buying and upgrading parts so I don't have any computer that works apart from my laptop. On the upside I get to enjoy this collection for a few days:






2x Nvidia GTX25's, 1x 4870X2, 2x GTX460's


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> At the moment I'm in the middle of selling, buying and upgrading parts so I don't have any computer that works apart from my laptop. On the upside I get to enjoy this collection for a few days:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/DSC_0170.jpg
> 
> 2x Nvidia GTX25's, 1x 4870X2, 2x GTX460's



H FACE!


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2010)

1st looks like a 5970


----------



## KieX (Aug 4, 2010)

douglatins said:


> 1st looks like a 5970



That accelero xtreme is quite something. Tri-slot but even at full power it's quietest part inside computer and barely goes over 65C.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Were those the same Gelid Icy Vision's that peet was selling? they look damn sexy



Yeah, and what a deal! One was still new in box and the only reason I could tell the other was actually used was because a couple memory sinks were a little sticky from the tape.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Thursday I plan to post a update on my rig.I am back on air now.I am waiting till Thursday because that is when I should have the new hard drive and chipset cooler and maybe get some wire managnent done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds nice bro 

i might get my hands on a used Maximus II Formula a E8600 and 2x2 gb 8500dominators , and Q9550 from KieX, 

that should be fun to play with


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds nice bro
> 
> i might get my hands on a used Maximus II Formula a E8600 and 2x2 gb 8500dominators , and Q9550 from KieX,
> 
> that should be fun to play with



GL hope you get it. 
Since my rabbit died today i have the extra money to spend on my rig. Also i am getting a car for free from my uncle. It is a 99 Intrigue(the one with the v6 3.8) it is in great shape he just wants a new car.  also my friend told me she will hire me at steak n shake when i get a car again so if that goes as planed i will be doing fine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds like its all coming together for you atm bro 

i have no clue to what car that is.

Denmark is SOOOOOO BORING regarding cars, little plastic korean crap shit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds like its all coming together for you atm bro
> 
> i have no clue to what car that is.
> 
> Denmark is SOOOOOO BORING regarding cars, little plastic korean crap shit



google it my friend


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats on the car and gl with the job. I hope u get it.

As far as pc is concerned, mines going back to stock air cooling.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

that  seems like a nice car you will be getting there,   when its for free  that is one nice guy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that  seems like a nice car you will be getting there,   when its for free  that is one nice guy



Not my ideal car but it will get me to school,work,anyplace else lol.  he is a nice guy.Does what ever he can to help out. he is how i also got my Seasonic PSU (i paid it off today..about time)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn fine Uncle you got there. 

Family that takes care of each other that way are becoming harder and harder to come by.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Damn fine Uncle you got there.
> 
> Family that takes care of each other that way are becoming harder and harder to come by.



that is so true. I don't know many people who's family will give up about anything to help out a family member in need. He would have helped me out with the rabbit but he doesn't have much money till Friday when he gets paid.  i can't wait to get my new furry friend


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2010)

Was it a VW Rabbit that died, so your Uncle gave you his old car, or just a coincidence that you got a free car and an actual bunny rabbit died?

Either way, nice to see you heading to the top of the heap for awhile


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Was it a VW Rabbit that died, so your Uncle gave you his old car, or just a coincidence that you got a free car and an actual bunny rabbit died?
> 
> Either way, nice to see you heading to the top of the heap for awhile



ok long story summed up.
I had a Sebring jxi that got repoed. have been without a car for a few months. So my uncle is giving me a car.

Now i have had a pet rabbit for 6 years and she died today. 
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031166.jpg


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

i actually think that pos has a real bunny, i think he showed some pics a while ago

but i could be mistaken


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i actually think that pos has a real bunny, i think he showed some pics a while ago
> 
> but i could be mistaken


take a look at the post above yours.. I have a link to a pic of her the second she took her last breath. I didn't put it as a image because i can't look at it right now.(didn't think i was so attached)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> take a look at the post above yours.. I have a link to a pic of her the second she took her last breath. I didn't put it as a image because i can't look at it right now.(didn't think i was so attached)



Thats so sad POS! i almost got a HUGE white rabbit from my wifes aunts son (He bread them). It was trained to run around the house like a cat or dog and used a litter box! it was the coolest rabbit i have ever seen! we couldnt have pets in my apartment in NY


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats so sad POS! i almost got a HUGE white rabbit from my wifes aunts son (He bread them). It was trained to run around the house like a cat or dog and used a litter box! it was the coolest rabbit i have ever seen! we couldnt have pets in my apartment in NY



he made bread out of rabbits?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats so sad POS! i almost got a HUGE white rabbit from my wifes aunts son (He bread them). It was trained to run around the house like a cat or dog and used a litter box! it was the coolest rabbit i have ever seen! we couldnt have pets in my apartment in NY



that is what she did. Very well behaved she never even bit me or even tried to.Listened to me when i would tell her to come to me and when i would tell her to go back in her cage. i even let her sleep in my bed with me. She would jump down and go to her cage to use the litter box and just back up on the bed with me.(had a little platform kinda thing to make the jump easier) hell i even took her to Dolly wood when i lived in TN. In the middle of winter i took her to the light show. Put her on a leash and put her inside of my coat to hold her and so she wouldn't get cold. what do you know she stayed there for 4 hours without any problems.
thinking about it she will be missed and i for sure won't find another rabbit to replace her. 

ps you ever see the look on people's faces when your walking around dolly wood with a 12lbs rabbit in your coat?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ps you ever see the look on people's faces when your walking around dolly wood with a 12lbs rabbit in your coat?



i assume it was similar to walking down the street with my cat perched on my shoulder (or if she was in one of her moods, badly stalking me down the street)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

aww that sucks pos, i hate it when pets die 

another thing

im getting the board, cpu and mem TONIGHT HELL YEAH !!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

I LOVE DOLLY WOOD! long live sevierville


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i assume it was similar to walking down the street with my cat perched on my shoulder (or if she was in one of her moods, badly stalking me down the street)


It could be something like that. It's always funny to see the looks you get when your walking around with anything other then a dog. everyone is like  or


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Me and my family went to pigeon forge in late june to have a small vacation. it was cool! took a good long ride through cade's cove and seen alot of wildlife. Also they have the new Titanic adventure tour open so we did that! cant wait to go back! i only live like 2 Hours away


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It could be something like that. It's always funny to see the looks you get when your walking around with anything other then a dog. everyone is like  or



my cat (well, familys cat) was a comedic retard... she'd climb up the back of your shirt/jacket and hang there thinking you couldnt see her, or hide in short grass (with her tail sticking straight up) and follow you around...

she also knew how to play fetch, if she was in the mood for it. we'd hide her toys in various places and she'd find it and bring it back - if we tied it to a tree branch, she'd break the branch off the tree and bring that :S


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love cats! i wished my wife would let me get a cat. we had a BAD experience with our first (and only) cat and now she doesn't want to even think about getting another one.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn sorry to hear about you losing a pal, POS.

If we ever get another cat, it will never sleep with us.  We made that mistake with this one.  I don't mind it (that much,) but we have to wash our comforter twice a week because of hair.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and my family went to pigeon forge in late june to have a small vacation. it was cool! took a good long ride through cade's cove and seen alot of wildlife. Also they have the new Titanic adventure tour open so we did that! cant wait to go back! i only live like 2 Hours away


i went down there around the same time this year on vacation and to see some old friends and my mom(she lives down there) I was down there for ~1 week and while i was down there i took some girl out that was working as a cashier. She kept looking at me the whole time i was there so i was like ah f*** it and asked her out. we had a nice little time on the town(i would love to go back and see her again) I miss living down there i lived in that area for ~4years and plan to go the UT down there.



Mussels said:


> my cat (well, familys cat) was a comedic retard... she'd climb up the back of your shirt/jacket and hang there thinking you couldnt see her, or hide in short grass (with her tail sticking straight up) and follow you around...
> 
> *she also knew how to play fetch*, if she was in the mood for it. we'd hide her toys in various places and she'd find it and bring it back - if we tied it to a tree branch, she'd break the branch off the tree and bring that :S


my old cat would play fetch with me sometimes.Some how it knew how to bark  i gave it away because i didn't have time to play with him as much as he wanted and i had 2 rabbits at the time(have 0 for now) also had conditioning for track and football.(not doing football now,replaced it with wrestling but still doing track) 
my 2 cats i have now don't do anything buy eat,sleep and shit on the floor 


MT Alex said:


> Damn sorry to hear about you losing a pal, POS.
> 
> If we ever get another cat, it will never sleep with us.  We made that mistake with this one.  I don't mind it (that much,) but we have to wash our comforter twice a week because of hair.


I loved having my "fury friend" sleep in the bed with me the hair wasn't that bad because she is a short hair and i kept her brushed and clean. it was cute waking up to her sniffing my face or pushing on me with her nose.
as for the cats they won't sleep in the bed. there both long hair and shed like crazy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Damn sorry to hear about you losing a pal, POS.
> 
> If we ever get another cat, it will never sleep with us.  We made that mistake with this one.  I don't mind it (that much,) but we have to wash our comforter twice a week because of hair.



Yea thats another thing! i told my wife if we do finally get another cat, it will be a short hair! the first one we got was a Persian and when we bought it, it was warm and cuddly but when we got it home it turned into DEMON CAT! after about 3 days of attacks and shit! i had to get two oven mitts to put it back into the pet carrier and take it back to get a refund! OMG it scared my wife shitless!  She would randomly get attacked while doing house work! now shes scared of cats


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2010)

I had to take half of a chipmonk (literally) away from ours today, and boot the cat outside to finish eating it.  Damn cats will kill anything that walks, crawls or flies.  A rabbit may be a more songbird friendly pet to consider.

@POS - Wrestling, you must love punishment.  Not from competitors, the practices.  What I remember most about wrestling (Little Guy through High School) is wearing Glad trash bags under sweats and running until I could make weight.  That sport is hard ass work.  Good luck!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

I want a cat called the Savannah! its illegal in Hawaii, Massachusetts, and Georgia. They are a mix of a american short hair and a african Servals cat. They can get up to 40 pounds and are huge!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

a rabbit is by far a better pet if you want sweet and cuddly and won't kill everything that moves.But you have to train them right from the start. If you want a rabbit that will let you hold it alot then get it used to being held right away and reward it with some kind of treat. 
one of my cats killed a bird last time it got out. my cats are strictly indoor but sometimes they slip out when the door is open. Also used to have a mouse that we couldn't catch but a few days after getting the cats one of them is standing in the middle of the living room floor in front of the tv throwing it around like a toy.(problem solved )


BTW sorry if my post aren't making sence or there is worse spelling/grammar errors then normal i am "under the influence"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice! i just drank and energy drink cause i have to stay up! ive got to work 7pm to 7am tomorrow night and i usually stay up the night before so i can sleep all day before work!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice! i just drank and energy drink cause i have to stay up! ive got to work 7pm to 7am tomorrow night and i usually stay up the night before so i can sleep all day before work!



opiates+ alcohol+energy chews= me not sleeping and feeling F$&#&* up I'm staying up because i don't want to sleep i just want the time to hurry up so i can get the day done. I got alot of stuff to do and i get my new HDD and rabbit sometime today


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i want a cat called the savannah! Its illegal in hawaii, massachusetts, and georgia. They are a mix of a american short hair and a african servals cat. They can get up to 40 pounds and are huge!
> 
> http://www.islandcrisis.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/savannah-cat.jpg




I WANT BIG KITTY

hint hint, christmas present plz


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2010)

I also have a pet rabbit. He is a 6 yo mini rex mix named Bently. He is litter trained as well. We don't have a cage, but a giant pen so he has a little room to run. We let him out on occasion, but he is a chewer, so he can't be out all the time. Loads of personality for a bunny.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I want a cat called the Savannah! its illegal in Hawaii, Massachusetts, and Georgia. They are a mix of a american short hair and a african Servals cat. They can get up to 40 pounds and are huge!
> 
> http://www.islandcrisis.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/savannah-cat.jpg



Most of those aren't so great to have around children. They can be a bit on the agressive side. Depends on the mix amounts.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

getting back onto the "your PC" part of the thread: mines now 5.5% faster!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> getting back onto the "your PC" part of the thread: mines now 5.5% faster!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/Capture160.jpg



Why not 4ghz?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I also have a pet rabbit. He is a 6 yo mini rex mix named Bently. He is litter trained as well. We don't have a cage, but a giant pen so he has a little room to run. We let him out on occasion, but he is a chewer, so he can't be out all the time. Loads of personality for a bunny.


mine wasn't a chewer so she had a somewhat smaller cage just to sleep in and use the litter box, but most of the time she slept with me when there wasn't a girl taking her spot.


Mussels said:


> getting back onto the "your PC" part of the thread: mines now 5.5% faster!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/Capture160.jpg



w00t! 
sorry for the of topic


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why not 4ghz?



too much volts needed. it runs cool with a silent fan at 3.6, i'm just seeing how cool i can get 3.8... why go 5C hotter for 5% faster?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> too much volts needed. it runs cool with a silent fan at 3.6, i'm just seeing how cool i can get 3.8... why go 5C hotter for 5% faster?



Because it's 5% faster, of course. Why take an hour to do an encode, when you can take 57 minutes?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Because it's 5% faster, of course. Why take an hour to do an encode, when you can take 57 minutes?



heh, my encoding is limited elsewhere, it doesnt even max out four cores, let alone all 6 with some of the stuff i do. i blame nero, since its what i've been using recently. (MKV to DVD stuff)


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 4, 2010)

I use Ripbot. I thought my 955 might be slow at 3.8 core and 2.8 cpu-nb but it isn't any faster or slower than my i7 920 even though both end up at 100% load. The 955 might be a little faster but definitely not slower. The 920 doesn't seem to care if I run 3.33ghz or 4.1ghz as it weirdly seems to take the same time for both even though it lingers around 100% load all the time.

I don't quite understand it myself but figure around 3hrs for a bluray to mkv encode isn't bad.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I use Ripbot. I thought my 955 might be slow at 3.8 core and 2.8 cpu-nb but it isn't any faster or slower than my i7 920 even though both end up at 100% load. The 955 might be a little faster but definitely not slower. The 920 doesn't seem to care if I run 3.33ghz or 4.1ghz as it weirdly seems to take the same time for both even though it lingers around 100% load all the time.
> 
> I don't quite understand it myself but figure around 3hrs for a bluray to mkv encode isn't bad.



i normally use handbrake, but it doesnt convert to DVD, which is what i've been doing mostly these days.

as for the 920, try disabling hyperthreading... HT can actually hurt some encoding apps, not help.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2010)

F@ck yes, im picking up the 
Maximus II Formula
i still find it sexy as hell after so long lol






+ an E8400, yes its a VIRGIN !! lol

and 4gb dominator 8500s 

and i should get my Q9550 from KieX in a few days


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 4, 2010)

The second rig, cbf opening it up since I have to take the side fan off.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2010)

Back on air but it's ok


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Back on air but it's ok
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/2010-08-04 11.14.53.jpg



Looks very clean!

Besides that motherboard power connector, the cabling if very nice.


ps. that 4870 looks awesome to.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 4, 2010)

Got me some new fans 







@ The Don, love that board. Soooo wish i could get another. And i agree, it's just beautiful.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Got me some new fans
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/000_0705.jpg
> 
> @ The Don, love that board. Soooo wish i could get another. And i agree, it's just beautiful.



i really do like your setup man.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you, very kind.

Need to sort out the holes on the side of the desk (left overs from my change between V1 and V2) and i need to get some new mesh, keen eyed will notice why


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 4, 2010)

Mandown said:


> Nice, was my idea for my 1200, though i was gonna change my leds on the top fan to red, and my NV120 led's to red also. Great job though like fans better than my red antec tri-colors.



Thanks! They are great fans I love them, plus they are very quiet. 




MoonPig said:


> Got me some new fans
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100804/000_0705.jpg
> 
> @ The Don, love that board. Soooo wish i could get another. And i agree, it's just beautiful.



Thats one sick setup very nice!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 4, 2010)

@MoonPig
I'm still in awe at your Deskmod and it's been what, 2 years now?

@cddude

Why thank you. I just don't feel like messing with it also very very little room to work with behind the tray.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2010)

@ Moonpig damn you evertime i see that desk mod of yours i start drooling that thing is friggin hot 

@ POS sorry to hear about the wabbit I don't know what I'd do if my cat up and died on me 

@ The Don yeah thats a sexy mofo board we'd like to see pics once it's all setup and goin


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Looks like a nice c/m challenge due to the cramped case. I would love to take the challenge kind sir!


c/m = cable management, right?
well, you could give me some tips


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice setup Jr!!! Why dont you go get a couple of cans of flat black and paint the inside of that sucker!






ON ANOTHER NOTE! that 1156 cooler is SMALL!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2010)

@ qu4k3r show us the inside of your case and we'll see what we can do

doh never mind found the pics


----------



## qu4k3r (Aug 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ qu4k3r show us the inside of your case and we'll see what we can do


Page 479 @ Post 11953 
TPU review


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Page 479 @ Post 11953
> TPU review



You mean this...

The case is kinda small so C/M is going to be tough but not impossible!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2010)

found it well first thing I'd do is turn that HDD cage around so that all cables are at the back


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i normally use handbrake, but it doesnt convert to DVD, which is what i've been doing mostly these days.
> 
> as for the 920, try disabling hyperthreading... HT can actually hurt some encoding apps, not help.



Does Handbrake worth well with hyperthreading or do you know of any free ones that work well with it?

Really thinking about chasing down a Phenom X6 over trying to figure out some way to get a hex core i7.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is what i would do in my opinion.

Take out that bar at the top, I does alittle structural stability but not by much.
I would then take out the hard drive cage all together and try to mount your HDDs in the 5.25 bays that are unused.
The i would try to fit as much unused PSU cables behind the motherboard tray as possible.

This is a good start to your C/M woes


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 5, 2010)

Why not try ConvertX to DVD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's fine for the size of the case brandon. Small cases like that though NEED modular.

Oh also thanx for the compliment, I've never seen your setup. Wanna give us a pic?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Does Handbrake worth well with hyperthreading or do you know of any free ones that work well with it?
> 
> Really thinking about chasing down a Phenom X6 over trying to figure out some way to get a hex core i7.



IMO, sweet F all works well with hyperthreading. try with and without yourself, and see how it goes.

i went an x6 because i realised HT wasnt going to help me at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think it's fine for the size of the case brandon. Small cases like that though NEED modular.
> 
> Oh also thanx for the compliment, I've never seen your setup. Wanna give us a pic?



Here are some i took about 2 months ago before a cleaning.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> IMO, sweet F all works well with hyperthreading. try with and without yourself, and see how it goes.
> 
> i went an x6 because i realised HT wasnt going to help me at all.



Oh yea well ........

Now that I got that out. I was just asking since I'm still a little new at this. I just got Ripbot cause it has an easy to use UI and really simple. I just assumed from your earlier comment that you might have used some specific program that worked better with HT.

I'll get around to trying that without HT but I'm failing pretty bad trying to make my 1600 G.Skill Pi run at 1800mhz so that's just tying up the 920 right now.......for about 3 months. 

Thanks though.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2010)

mine...
got some work to do once UPS gets here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2010)

looks soo much cleaner now pos


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine...
> got some work to do once UPS gets here
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/S5031168.jpg



are you getting a new video card pos?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks soo much cleaner now pos



It does look cleaner but i miss the watercooling


brandonwh64 said:


> are you getting a new video card pos?



I am getting a new HDD and NB cooler. 
I am going to get CP's 8800GTS so i can SLI them for a few months till my Bday in November then get a gtx460 or 470


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It does look cleaner but i miss the watercooling
> 
> 
> I am getting a new HDD and NB cooler.
> I am going to get CP's 8800GTS so i can SLI them for a few months till my Bday in November then get a gtx460 or 470



I thought CPs 8800s were 640mb versions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I thought CPs 8800s were 640mb versions?



they are. But the 320 and 640's can be SLI'ed. If not then i will have a PhysX and a 2nd folding card


----------



## computertechy (Aug 5, 2010)

all done. at least i hope...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> they are. But the 320 and 640's can be SLI'ed. If not then i will have a PhysX and a 2nd folding card



nice!

CT - nice as well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2010)

@CT
that setup looks nice but those clamps take away from the look but i know there best for preventing leaks


----------



## computertechy (Aug 5, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CT
> that setup looks nice but those clamps take away from the look but i know there best for preventing leaks



yea lol i do agree , jubilee and bitspower doesn't mix well, just needed to get this finished tbh.

i think they do black nickel one's now if im not mistaken, they will look better than what i have. time and money will tell 

thanks every1


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2010)

ct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad to be able to see the bottom of the case finally! Finally!!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 5, 2010)

@ CT -This style of clamp would look great with the green: 





http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=59_298&products_id=24888


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2010)

CT which exact bays are those?  Do they fit the D5/655's?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 5, 2010)

^^^Thats resolution :O

Got a new fan

Ultra kaze 

And Im using a 14.2 mega pixel coolpix 8000 with flash and auto focus. 

Pretty beast camera


----------



## computertechy (Aug 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> CT which exact bays are those?  Do they fit the D5/655's?



http://www.xspc.biz/d5bayres.php

Yep 



@MT Alex



@ColdStorm

lol yep...FINALLY!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2010)

CT

So your completely done!? With the case and everything!?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2010)

mine at the moment.  Comments on the pump placement?


Check out the clearance:






Or lack there of...


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 5, 2010)

One comment: how is the pump placed? You can't see it properly.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2010)

lol yeah, I couldn't even see it till you added the second pic...SO...I say that's perfect!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> One comment: how is the pump placed? You can't see it properly.



It's mounted to the mobo tray/wall.  Basically the "front" is pointing right at the 1st gpu.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought your cards were under water?

EDIT: Just found your FS thread


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna buy two heatkiller blocks.  Too bad I'll have to wait months for it to happen, but after all I do have to order them from Europe.


----------



## keruvino (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello everyone. 
Some time ago I follow this post with the google translator (because my level of English is very bad) and I see that you have the same hobby as me. 
Continue like this. 
Forgive my English level. Soon will put pictures of my pc. 
Greetings


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 5, 2010)

keruvino said:


> Hello everyone.
> Some time ago I follow this post with the google translator (because my level of English is very bad) and I see that you have the same hobby as me.
> Continue like this.
> Forgive my English level. Soon will put pictures of my pc.
> Greetings



Welcome to Techpowerup! 
You can host your images here, grab the link at the bottom, and paste them into your post.

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2010)

keruvino said:


> Hello everyone.
> Some time ago I follow this post with the google translator (because my level of English is very bad) and I see that you have the same hobby as me.
> Continue like this.
> Forgive my English level. Soon will put pictures of my pc.
> Greetings



Welcome to TechPowerUp!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 6, 2010)

Few more pics!

I manage to fit my side 120mm fan by chopping the corner of it because it was touching my heat-sink and my side panel didn't close.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

got a new HDD also a NB cooler and changed WM around alittle. Still got some work but i'm happy with it.
NB now loads at 57c vs 75+c before.the problem with the cooler is i couldn't mount it using the screws because if i did it would sit in a angle and would block my CPU HSF so i used some thermal tape and a drop of superglue on the corners for extra security.The computer is nearly silent too 





also i got a new friend.it's a little baby bunny that is ~5weeks old. I named it Rampage(yes after the motherboard). Lil thing is still alittle scard so didn't get a good pic.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2010)

what happened to your case...thats looks like hiroshima


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to your case...thats looks like hiroshima



had to take out the drive bays when i water cooled it. Crappy paint job from the start and got scratched up from changing hardware. I do want to get a new case but i always spend the money on something else.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Thermaltake Element S i will glady donate to you if you pay shipping


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have a Thermaltake Element S i will glady donate to you if you pay shipping



can i get a estamite on shipping cost?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have a Thermaltake Element S i will glady donate to you if you pay shipping



  I love mine!  Not the best case ever, but lots of potential if you know how to use it right


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i get a estamite on shipping cost?



18 Dollars...If you were 30 minutes closer I would drive it to you


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

TPU Hook up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> 18 Dollars...If you were 30 minutes closer I would drive it to you



Send it to me, Tim don't need it, I can always have a 2nd one  

Tim, that's a great deal and it's great to see a member want to help out like this bro.  It's a kickass case.  Anything you want to know about the case ask me, my plog has some decent pictures as well


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my current setup, chilling in beautiful Montana.  







A view of the outside (I'm in the house, above the main house).  






PS:  Chipmunks stand no chance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2010)

PVT, the scenery/house/desk looks great bro, very nice place 

Back when I was on the H50 guys, since we were just talking about the TT Element S.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

athlonx2 said:


> 18 dollars...if you were 30 minutes closer i would drive it to you



ygpm


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 6, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ygpm



Glad I could help you out POS, I have too many cases sitting around here not being used


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Glad I could help you out POS, I have too many cases sitting around here not being used



Thanks. Will send the loot soon 

EDIT:loot sent


----------



## douglatins (Aug 6, 2010)

Whos awesome? AthlonX2 is


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Whos awesome? AthlonX2 is



i 2nd that


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

That's one hell of a friend there. 

Oh, and POS, your new bunny is freaking adorable.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Does Handbrake worth well with hyperthreading or do you know of any free ones that work well with it?
> 
> Really thinking about chasing down a Phenom X6 over trying to figure out some way to get a hex core i7.



Handbrake works well on my 980X with HT on. Handbrake is just a GUI for X.264, so however X.264 performs is what Handbrake will do. Over 8 threads you start to see diminishing returns, so a standard 4 core i7 should scale even better than my 6 core per thread.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

Wile E

how much PPD does that 980 put out a day?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't know. AC is down and it's already 90f in here. lol.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

My current mini-setup in the hotel. I did have a hardwired internet connection but I think I may have screwed up the modem, so I'm just sapping interwebs from another nearby hotel until tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 6, 2010)

where you at?


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Aug 6, 2010)

Here are some pics of my rig after modding the front fascia and painting the interior black. Bought some thumbscrews. Painted them black and added red reflective stickers on them.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 6, 2010)

that actually looks pretty dam incredible! Love the colour scheme!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice kraus!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

My rig for the moment. Need to manage the new GPU cooler cable, but I'll do that tomorrow. I have to go to work soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice setup edward! you like the ASRock board?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm jealous with u guys !! I'm poor !! If not I'll show my best to you guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Love it. Overclocking on this board is easy too. I'm going to buying a MSI 790XT-G45 soon to replace it, as I want a second 5770.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 6, 2010)

@Kraus:  The Cherry Red interior paintjob looks absolutely amazing.  Great color scheme.  Excellent looking rig IMHO.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Love it. Overclocking on this board is easy too. I'm going to buying a MSI 790XT-G45 soon to replace it, as I want a second 5770.



Very very nice build dude  Good luck


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I should have my new Mobo pretty soon here, thanks to having a job and all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Edward, if i was you, i would go ASRock 890FX


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

That board isn't what I want/need. Oh, and it's over the amount I want to spend on my new mobo anyways. Plus that little fan doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are having enough money, MSI 890FX-GD70 or Asus Crosshair IV Formula.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

My new Mobo budget is $100 shipped. Thus why I choose the MSI 790XT G45. Plus I have other things to do with my money besides computer stuff ya know.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My new Mobo budget is $100 shipped. Thus why I choose the MSI 790XT G45. Plus I have other things to do with my money besides computer stuff ya know.



I see. That's why  Well that's a budget AM3 gaming board, pretty nice if u just run 2 GPU in CrossFire


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Which is exactly what I needed. Plus I don't feel like switching to DDR3 or a AM3 Only mobo just yet.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Which is exactly what I needed. Plus I don't feel like switching to DDR3 or a AM3 Only mobo just yet.



Oregon state?? I only know Portland  I'm a huge fan of the NBA so


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in Oregon. Portland happens to be about 2 hours away from me. Heck, I use to live there. 

Anyways, back on topic. I'm thinking about ordering my MSI board next week. Which means I'll have this ASRock board around.... Hmmm, to sell it or to build another cruncher? I'm thinking I'll sell it. It's a great little board thou.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sell it to somebody if they need it. That's the best way for u


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> where you at?



Orlando, FL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

You should go hangout with CP then!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 6, 2010)

Woot!  I love Orlando!  Enjoy the seafood but it looks like showers are coming.

Also you should have a present when you get home!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You should go hangout with CP then!



Yep CP, MailMan, and a couple other guys are all around these parts.




mlee49 said:


> Woot!  I love Orlando!  Enjoy the seafood but it looks like showers are coming.
> 
> Also you should have a present when you get home!



I know and I can't wait  I think my neighbor was supposed to pick it up for me last night. I didn't want it sitting out in the weather.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2010)

you guys are all near each other  i need local TPU'ers.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2010)

I just waiting for Mussels to break into song here.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_9QhRzJEs


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I just waiting for Mussels to break into song here....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_9QhRzJEs



I'm so Ronery.... so ronery and sad and arone.


P.S:

Awstraya: F#$k yeah!


----------



## computertechy (Aug 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you guys are all near each other  i need local TPU'ers.



what's your favorite sport, sport?

what's you favorite color blue?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2010)

computertechy said:


> what's your favorite sport, sport?
> 
> what's you favorite color blue?



my favourite color *is* blue....


----------



## computertechy (Aug 6, 2010)

hehe, just messing with you skippy.

EDIT: so is mine....


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments , guys. Well I'm still not finished with the interior. I'm planning on fabricating an acrylic cover to hide some of the wiring.


----------



## keruvino (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I hang the pictures I promised from my pc and I contribute my bit to this great forum.
And I forgive the mess reforms at home.










































And sorry for the number of photos, which make no sap. And for my English. Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

do you mind me for bitchslapping you ?

there is no mess there

you should see some of the other guys rooms lol XD

and that is one fucking nice rig there i must say

and dont mind spamming with pictures, thats what this thread is for

post you close-ups here too

Sexy Hardware Close-Ups


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 7, 2010)

keruvino said:


> Hello everyone.
> I hang the pictures I promised from my pc and I contribute my bit to this great forum.
> And I forgive the mess reforms at home.
> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7452/p1000166.jpg
> ...



Your rig looks pretty sick!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

ill have a pic up of my table at the GF's house in a few


----------



## keruvino (Aug 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> do you mind me for bitchslapping you ?
> 
> there is no mess there
> 
> ...




Sorry if I've done something wrong. 
Hera not my intention.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 7, 2010)

I think hes complimenting you Keruvino.

However I'm loosely translating his Dutch to English.

Oh and you've done nothing wrong there bud, you built a very nice PC there man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

sorry if my english is hard to understand, i live in denmark 

here is my little setup


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Don, your English is better than most 12-18 year old teens in America. Heck, better than a decent percentage of adults too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Keruvino, does your GTX 480's get loud or extremely loud when your playin a game or anything like that, just wondering cause i just got my GTX 480 yesterday morning, been muckin around with it, performs really well of course but to me, its just so efen LOUD! and gets hot so quickly, I was using MSI Kombustor for around 5mins at stock clocks and the GPU got up to 99C max with the fan speed at 100%, plus my room is cold as hell because of winter, do u tink that is normal??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

i would replace the TIM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would replace the TIM



why replace me?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> why replace me?



because you're a POS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because you're a POS




nice use of my name. but was kinda mean :shadedshu

my ex gf replaced the Tim and she wasn't happy with the results. Had worse performance then before.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

He's just mean because he's so lonely....


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> He's just mean because he's so lonely....



so ronery and sad and arone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2010)

cuz im a korean


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cuz im a korean



cuz i'm a korean


----------



## HammerON (Aug 7, 2010)

keruvino said:


> Hello everyone.
> I hang the pictures I promised from my pc and I contribute my bit to this great forum.
> And I forgive the mess reforms at home.
> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7452/p1000166.jpg
> ...



Nice case and rig

I started water cooling with a Thermaltake Big Water 735 about 4 years ago. Nice little set-up, but you should look into a better cpu waterblock, pump and resevior. It also looks like you could fit a 3x120 radiator at the bottom of your case. You will see better temps
What are the temps on those 480's?


----------



## Frizz (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure why the resolutions are so freakin' big but here's some better quality photos of my rig  atm


----------



## Frizz (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry double post, but really I've never noticed how slanted the XFX card was. dang looks like its about to snap


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I was gunna say...  Oh and what fans are those in the rear of the case by the way?


----------



## Frizz (Aug 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, I was gunna say...  Oh and what fans are those in the rear of the case by the way?



Oh those are the stock antec 1200 fans, I don't see the need to replace them at all they work beautifully.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 7, 2010)

My rig has no good GPU now since its in RMA. Yesterday I did major changes to the cable management and I installed some cold-cathode lights and this time stacked 4 of them.. 1 blue 1 red, 2 uv.
Also I put the switches on the case rear.





And on the backside I did some good job making the transformators look somehow clean.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just thought I'd post my current setup as I'm moving into my new house next week. 

I've ditched the watercooling (and its for sale) and I'm looking at getting a new case. The Lian Li PC-7s look nice. But I want just a plain window, not the ones with the horrible huge fan that make it look like a budget case imo. Cable management isn't great as I've been messing with a few parts and I'm going to rebuild it soon anyway. And yes, stock cooler for now. Looking at a xigamatek cooler or something along those lines














Its a bit messy, but was only a temp solution in teh garage while I was at home. Running 3 monitors on my main rig (x2 19" 1440x900 and x1 1920x1080 23", not in eyefinity) and my Acer Aspire One Netbook is been used as a jukebox for now.


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice rig, Thorno. Love that eyefinity action!!! Does that stock heatsink cope with the heat? I'm also thinking on getting another hd5850 for my rig for some crossfire goodness.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish I could play Left 4 Dead on that kind of monitor setup. SO It wasnt an Eyefinity Setup


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea with stock speeds its around 40c under load. It goes to around 50c when I OC to 3.5


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Aug 7, 2010)

Not bad for a stock heatpipe cooler. I really wanted to OC my cpu well above 3.5 ghz, but my Mobo seems to be the culprit. My H50 can handle the temps even if I'm using 1.5v for the CPU voltage and OC'ing at 3.5. My temps at idle is at 24 deg C. At load, about 35 while playing BF:BC2. Cool temps but the mobo's limiting my OC potential......Well I'm just going to wait for the next AMD platform (Bulldozer+whatever chipset)....


----------



## keruvino (Aug 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey Keruvino, does your GTX 480's get loud or extremely loud when your playin a game or anything like that, just wondering cause i just got my GTX 480 yesterday morning, been muckin around with it, performs really well of course but to me, its just so efen LOUD! and gets hot so quickly, I was using MSI Kombustor for around 5mins at stock clocks and the GPU got up to 99C max with the fan speed at 100%, plus my room is cold as hell because of winter, do u tink that is normal??



No, that temperature is not normal.
I have them without OC and automatic fans, are playing between 75 - 85C º. And without the fans lit side of the box.
The fans never have reached 100%.
And room temperature 24 - 26c º.
This may not be the problem, I use the application of Nvidia (Nvidia System monitor) goes well and fits the drivers (Display Control Panel).
I hope to help.
A greeting.


----------



## keruvino (Aug 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Nice case and rig
> 
> I started water cooling with a Thermaltake Big Water 735 about 4 years ago. Nice little set-up, but you should look into a better cpu waterblock, pump and resevior. It also looks like you could fit a 3x120 radiator at the bottom of your case. You will see better temps
> What are the temps on those 480's?




If it is true I would have to look at me a better cooling.
But for now I see no need and that keeps me acceptable temperatures. But something better to look in the future.
These are the temperatures of the 480's and the 980x to 4GHz. For every day.
Temperature 25-26c º.
A greeting 


http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/1713/temperaturas.jpg


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so ronery and sad and arone



oui oui neighbour why you not out chasing roo's


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2010)

Th0rn0 said:


> Yea with stock speeds its around 40c under load. It goes to around 50c when I OC to 3.5



I had a couple of those AMD stock HP HSF's they aren't to bad for what they are aslong as you use good TIM (not P_O_S) had mine on an old Athlon64 x2 4800+ skt939 @2.8GHz and it sat at around 45~50c at full load


----------



## HammerON (Aug 8, 2010)

keruvino said:


> If it is true I would have to look at me a better cooling.
> But for now I see no need and that keeps me acceptable temperatures. But something better to look in the future.
> These are the temperatures of the 480's and the 980x to 4GHz. For every day.
> Temperature 25-26c º.
> ...



Those temps look really good
What are your load temps?
I would have to say that if your load temps stay cool as well, then change nothing


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 8, 2010)

More wide perspective view


----------



## TechPowerDown (Aug 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice use of my name. but was kinda mean :shadedshu
> 
> my ex gf replaced the Tim and she wasn't happy with the results. Had worse performance then before.



haha, theres worse than this?


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here are some i took about 2 months ago before a cleaning.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100805/100_1360.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100805/100_1361.jpg
> ...


that is not bad and near to be good : you should use "Tubing Springs/Sleeves" in here :






that should make your temp go lower 
here is a link for your choice ;']
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_399


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn this thread is still rolling


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Damn this thread is still rolling



If it gets any bigger

There might be another whole forum dedicated to it!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Damn this thread is still rolling



they see me rollin... they ratin (my rig outta 10)


----------



## JATownes (Aug 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they see me rollin... they ratin (my rig outta 10)



HAHAHAHAHAHA.  Good one Mussels, (singing that song in my head now.)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok i did a trade and got an H50 for my custom water loop i posted about 2 weeks ago. I had to do some hack job cutting to the back of the case but finally got it to fit really good. Only thing that doesnt fit good atm is the top of the case but i am going to cut on it alittle this afternoon or one of my days im off work. This H50 does good but not as good as the custom loop, but it beats stock cooling LOL. At stock clocks it idled at 21 deg cel and loaded at 32 deg cel for 1 hour on OCCT and IBT. I then tested it as unlocked to an x4 and OCed to 3.2ghz and it idled around 36 and loaded around 53 deg cel with ITB and OCCT. Its about 3-4 deg hotter than the custom loop i had but this little thing will fit in the case really good. Ive got the H50s rad in a push/pull with two coolermaster UV fans at 53CFM. Later on i might up it to two 100+CFM fans to see if temps go down further. also i will OC further tonight to see what more i can get out of it. here is some before and after shots. I followed along as best as i could on how Erocker setup his H50 in his Bgears case.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 8, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> More wide perspective view
> 
> http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/769/img0947i.jpg



The case really dwarfs your monitor Very clean desk you have there!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2010)

You did a good job on that brandon. I like it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You did a good job on that brandon. I like it.



+1


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 8, 2010)

hmm where have i seen that video card before


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice set up there brandon. How's your ASRock board working out for ya?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i did a trade and got an H50 for my custom water loop i posted about 2 weeks ago. I had to do some hack job cutting to the back of the case but finally got it to fit really good. Only thing that doesnt fit good atm is the top of the case but i am going to cut on it alittle this afternoon or one of my days im off work. This H50 does good but not as good as the custom loop, but it beats stock cooling LOL. At stock clocks it idled at 21 deg cel and loaded at 32 deg cel for 1 hour on OCCT and IBT. I then tested it as unlocked to an x4 and OCed to 3.2ghz and it idled around 36 and loaded around 53 deg cel with ITB and OCCT. Its about 3-4 deg hotter than the custom loop i had but this little thing will fit in the case really good. Ive got the H50s rad in a push/pull with two coolermaster UV fans at 53CFM. Later on i might up it to two 100+CFM fans to see if temps go down further. also i will OC further tonight to see what more i can get out of it. here is some before and after shots. I followed along as best as i could on how Erocker setup his H50 in his Bgears case.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100808/before.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100808/after.jpg



Very nice! what eactly did you cut to make it fit?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went SLI not to long ago. Also these pics where taken on a cell, so they're not to good.





I know my cable management looks like crap. lol




Windows 7 ''mouse pad'' with a crappy pic of my Razer Lachesis mouse.





My bro's Mini-ITX gaming PC:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2010)

What case is that in the last photo?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> What case is that in the last photo?



Silverstone Sugo SG05 

I've had one, great ITX case, although I sold that setup since I couldn't OC it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nice set up there brandon. How's your ASRock board working out for ya?



This board is in fact the best AMD board i have ever owned. I OCs better than any board i have had (ive had some good ones like a DFI 790FX and a Asus M4A79T Deluxe) It unlocks chips pretty good as well. the NB runs cool even in the small case. all in all this board was the best bang for my buck! i got it for about 50$ shipped on the egg.

POSPC - Yea that card look big compaired to the rest of the board! if only i can find a stock dual slot cooler for it, it might lower temps alot



t77snapshot said:


> Very nice! what eactly did you cut to make it fit?



I cut the MB tray above the I/O shield about 1/2 inch and also cut 1/4 inch off below the 120mm fan slot. it isnt that straight of a cut, but with the H50s rad there, you cannot tell the difference.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 10, 2010)

got my h50 changed to a true 120 black, about 90% lapped lol, and 1 xiggy black led. 64c on full linx load compared to 66c on the h50 with push pull. 

pics up tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2010)

thats a very high temp for that 1090 imo

i like to keep PII's under 60c for safety


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a very high temp for that 1090 imo
> 
> i like to keep PII's under 60c for safety



this is running linpack, it usually never goes over 62 doing the usual games and stuff, plus it was at 4ghz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 10, 2010)

in the tt armor a90


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice case POS!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> this is running linpack, it usually never goes over 62 doing the usual games and stuff, plus it was at 4ghz



Still a bit hot, 55º is ideal, 60ºc max.  62ºc is absolute max  What clock/voltage settings you running?


p_o_s_pc said:


> in the tt armor a90
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/0810001738.jpg



  Great bro, great!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome looking cooler, POS.  Nice clean case, as well.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 11, 2010)

im digging that case POS.... so much better than that other piece of shit you had,glad i could help you out


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> im digging that case POS.... so much better than that other piece of shit you had,glad i could help you out



It's a great looking case.


POS... you need some real help with color scheming things! that green with that white, with that black, with that blue, red... lol... Nah, just had to hit ya with a low one.


Looking good Man. 

Hey Athlon, where the hell is your set up?!? I know you got a gpu block..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a great looking case.
> 
> 
> POS... you need some real help with color scheming things! that green with that white, with that black, with that blue, red... lol... Nah, just had to hit ya with a low one.
> ...




um....right here


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> um....right here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/0809101430.jpg



sexyness


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a great looking case.
> 
> 
> POS...* you need some real help with color scheming things! that green with that white, with that black, with that blue, red... lol... Nah, just had to hit ya with a low one.*
> ...



I will be working on that when i get feeling better and when i get some more money.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will be working on that when i get feeling better and when i get some more money.



You shouldn't be adding pictures when you haven't done the "P.O.S." paint treatment!!!!





All good my man.. you get better and when you do.. ring me a pm, I'll throw some paint money your way.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You shouldn't be adding pictures when you haven't done the "P.O.S." paint treatment!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking green and black for this case.. Nvidia themed


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm thinking green and black for this case.. Nvidia themed



i think that it would turn out sweet man!!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice Tim, but that's a different PSU/GPU, no?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice Tim, but that's a different PSU/GPU, no?



same psu just seeing the other side of it  
GPU is still the 8800GTS. I sold the 8800GT so i only have 1 card till i get the 2nd 8800GTS (its in the mail )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same psu just seeing the other side of it
> GPU is still the 8800GTS. I sold the 8800GT so i only have 1 card till i get the 2nd 8800GTS (its in the mail )



 It'll be to you shortly 

I can't wait to get the rest of the loop (in the mail)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It'll be to you shortly
> 
> I can't wait to get the rest of the loop (in the mail)



should be getting to you shortly


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

Another G80?  SLI of those should be nice


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Another G80?  SLI of those should be nice



yes. just something to hold me over till my bday


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2010)

Not bad 

You're getting a GTX460, right?  I'm planning on one of those and a new 22" LCD some time soon (bro wants the 19" I've borrowed from him back)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Not bad
> 
> You're getting a GTX460, right?  I'm planning on one of those and a new 22" LCD some time soon (bro wants the 19" I've borrowed from him back)



plan on it. A gtx460 and a 22" LCD does sound really nice. I think i am going to start putting money toward my car now.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Still a bit hot, 55º is ideal, 60ºc max.  62ºc is absolute max  What clock/voltage settings you running?



backed down to 3.8 now, 200fsb 19x and 1.325v

64c atm on linpack. fans are also running at 40%, about 700rpm i dont want them to get louder until it gets over 68


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> same psu just seeing the other side of it
> GPU is still the 8800GTS.* I sold the 8800GT* so i only have 1 card till i get the 2nd 8800GTS (its in the mail )



yes the 8800gt is mine!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes the 8800gt is mine!!!!!



hope your enjoying it 

I am working on the colors right now. I'm still not feeling the best but i can't sleep anymore so i am going something 
I am making it blue and black. Much easier and cheaper then green and black since the case already is blue and black themed.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 11, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> um....right here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/0809101430.jpg





Cold Storm said:


> sexyness



+1


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is my rig with temporary GFX since my GTX 275 is in RMA.
Note the uv-orange ide-cable sleeving houses the cold-cathode lamps switches ugly wires - thats my newest "mod" to my rig.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2010)

cant decide between the noctuas or xiggys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd use the Xigmatech fans, I personally dislike the noctua fans colors and price tags...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

xiggys look better IMO


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely the Xigmatech fans those noctua fans whilst great look shit


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Here is my rig with temporary GFX since my GTX 275 is in RMA.
> Note the uv-orange ide-cable sleeving houses the cold-cathode lamps switches ugly wires - thats my newest "mod" to my rig.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/IMG_0449.jpg



what card is that in the PCI slot 

if you moved it up one to the top slot and moved the two power switch panels down that orange cable would run along the bottom of your case and not stand out quite so bad


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2010)

xiggys back in  dont think i can do much more with cable management, unless i sleeve the xiggy and front panel wires


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

looking good Nex!! I would sleeve the front panel cables.. I have found that if you do that, when swapping boards, it's easier to keep them all together.. But, that's just me.

Glad to see it today.. was going to "invisible hammer" yea if you didn't get us some sex pictures!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2010)

that looks wicked IINexusII hey what size is the fan in the top of your case


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

happy to see you around D.. Been to long!


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 11, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that looks wicked IINexusII hey what size is the fan in the top of your case



front and top are 180mm intakes. stock config


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 11, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> happy to see you around D.. Been to long!



I had some issues I needed to work out with myself.

Thanks Cold


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I had some issues I needed to work out with myself.
> 
> Thanks Cold



We all get that way man. We all do. Just don't go all "spy" on us next time!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

how's this for you cold storm?
replaced the fans on the Jing with 2 yate loon's,painted the fan bracket,took apart the back fan and painted blades and oiled. painted the mesh. also took off the green plastic part on the jing 
also i got a 7c drop on CPU temp and a 1c drop on NB temp. 
ps the paint job looks better in person. My skills with the cam are teh sucky. 
also don't mind the mess on the desk i am going to get cleaning that today


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 11, 2010)

That's fucking tight POS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> That's fucking tight POS



thanks 
also nice to see you back around


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

Tim, that looks great bro.  If I didn't need my 8pin extension I would send it to you so you can route it by the back of the tray.    But I love it man, amazing how much difference a good case makes.  I know you put a lot of work into your A300 but, it doesn't come close my friend.  Stunning!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> also nice to see you back around



I see him here and there on Facebook, he just lingers around TPU in stealth mode!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tim, that looks great bro.  If I didn't need my 8pin extension I would send it to you so you can route it by the back of the tray.    But I love it man, amazing how much difference a good case makes.  I know you put a lot of work into your A300 but, it doesn't come close my friend.  Stunning!



spent ~6hrs on this case all together and it looks better then the a300 did at it's peak. The 8 pin showing alittle doesn't bother me. When i get the 2nd card even more of the 8 pin will be covered so it will be fine with me


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I see him here and there on Facebook, he just lingers around TPU in stealth mode!



True, but I couldn't tell you what cards are coming for AMD/N, and or I couldn't tell you ANYTHING about any CPUs on the market.

Hell I don't even know what CPU I have in my PC ATM lol.

I just got out of it. Got burnt out on it I suppose..... Been on GN a lot tho......


I would like to get back into my old-hobby at some point.....


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got my backplate:


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks really good. And so much better than a foam pad....


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Just got my backplate:
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/da..._480_With_High_Flow_Bracket_Backplate_001.JPG
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/da..._480_With_High_Flow_Bracket_Backplate_002.JPG
> ...



Back plate? Link please. 

Looks good man. Really good!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> That's fucking tight POS



+1! Even looks great with your "crappy" pics. You made that case look 100% better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> +1! Even looks great with your "crappy" pics. You made that case look 100% better.



thanks for the complements. 
I'm happy with the way it turned out. I can't think of anything else to do to it but maybe work on WM alittle more or put a couple holes in it to help with WM(don't think i will)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2010)

@Tim

Yeah with the 2nd card it'll show a lot less.

@damulta
It's a i7 980x


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Guys, I need a better cooler for my second rig. The stock cooler on there won't mount properly and it is burning up (60C idle for an E8400). I can't even crunch on it without it going into a fiery rage. So should I:
A) Spend current $20 on alright 775 cooler for it, overclock the E8400 using that. (Freezer 7 Pro, cheaper CM cooler, etc.)
B) Save up for an even better (~$50) cooler for my Quad, then move the DK to the E8400. I'd then be able to OC both (H50, TRUE, Megashadow).

I'd sort of want to just go with the cheaper route. Even if I get a better cooler for the Q9450, I don't know if I'd want to OC it. I love having a completely stable main machine.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd go with option B, Joe.  I always buy new parts for my main PC and migrate things to the back up, or to give to friends/family.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I'd go with option B, Joe.  I always buy new parts for my main PC and migrate things to the back up, or to give to friends/family.



As do I, but as I said, I'm not even sure I want to overclock my quad. I usually have no idea what I'm doing and even when I get a stable OC, I feel no difference. Though even if I don't OC it, it would be nice to have idle temps below 60C again.


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 11, 2010)

Got every single fan i can put in there 

7 120mm fans

1 80mm fan

the 200mm big boy

spot cool

and ram cooler 

alot of fans  All positioned correctly to basically make a wind tunnel in a way


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> As do I, but as I said, I'm not even sure I want to overclock my quad. I usually have no idea what I'm doing and even when I get a stable OC, I feel no difference. Though even if I don't OC it, it would be nice to have idle temps below 60C again.



I didn't think I would get into OCing at all too, but with some help with the folks here I've been steadily trying it out.  It's pretty fun, at least to me, to learn how to OC.

I've always had good cooling on my main PC, even when I wasn't overclocking.  If there's a better cooler for your quad that'll bring temps down, then I would go for it.  That way both your machines get better cooling, not just the one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

I forgot to tell you guys.. 
One thing i saw when i was painting the fans today(i did 2 yate loons,1 tri cool,1 silverstone)
The tri cool had metal scraps in the magnetic part on the blades.I noticed from time to time there would be a click sound coming from the case but didn't know where it was coming from.I cleaned the metal out of it and lubed everything up again and the sound is gone the fan is quieter and doesn't get as hot.
so if you have anything like that happening and you have tri-cools then you may want to consider replacing them or taking them apart and look for any metal shavings/scraps and while your at it oil it up again.

not really much on topic but i thought it maybe helpful.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 12, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Back plate? Link please.
> 
> Looks good man. Really good!




Right here!


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 12, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Right here!



awww, I thought it was a different site.. I've been on thier "notify" for a while now.. But, thanks for the heads up again.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 12, 2010)

My bare new asus maximus III


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> My bare new asus maximus III
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/CIMG0369.jpg



that board is sex....that setup is not


----------



## ERazer (Aug 12, 2010)

hehe i know  it will be under h20 eventually


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hehe i know  it will be under h20 eventually



i wonder why corsair didnt call the H50 the H20/H2O


----------



## ERazer (Aug 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i wonder why corsair didnt call the H50 the H20/H2O



not u got me thinking, not a good a thing this late


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)

*System Specs:*
-AMD Phenom II X4 965 oc@3.9Ghz * MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo * XFX Radeon 5870/ Sapphire 5870 1Gb * Corsair 1000HX psu * G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 4Gb * Seagate 1.5Tb hdd/ WD 320Gb hdd * LG Blu-ray player * Koolance 340 block * DD radiator * D5 pump * Enermax and Apevia fans-

*Performed Mods:*
Painted internal black and drive brackets/ thumb screws red, cut hole for 24 pin and, sleeved 24 pin only, cut internal top grill for better airflow, sound dampening on the base, cable management, cut front fan grill for airflow, water cooling.

This is my good friend Manuel's Cosmo S that I built for him. Most of the hardware was recommended by me and this rig come out to be around $3000. As some of you know cable management is a big deal to me and it was a bit hard with this case. I wanted to cut more holes to have a cleaner look, but Manuel wanted to finish it sooner. We built this rig about 3 months ago, so I'm sorry about the dust and I hope the dirty water in the loop doesn't affect your votes  He was a but careless when these shots were taken. Since then we have cleaned the loop and added nuke to the distilled water. Also another 4 gigs have been added for a total of 8gb Ripjaw ddr3 1600mhz. Let us know what you think? and/or what we could do to improve it! Thank you for voting -t77



Please vote: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2723.html 
































*Here comes the UV!*


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2010)

I love it, snapshot.  The tubing goes great with the Batmobiles.  That was one thing I really regreted about my DD 5870 block, no more snazzy looking stock cooler  Well done.  Hopefully you pal kicked you down some beers for your hard work.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I love it, snapshot.  The tubing goes great with the Batmobiles.  That was one thing I really regreted about my DD 5870 block, no more snazzy looking stock cooler  Well done.  Hopefully you pal kicked you down some beers for your hard work.



Thanks Alex, 

Yeah he hooked my up with a 9600GT and a Fatal1ty Titanium sound card.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 12, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> front and top are 180mm intakes. stock config



Silverstone make some very nice 180mm LED fans not to bright so it doesn't over light the case and very quiet with good CFM


----------



## DreamSeller (Aug 12, 2010)

that looks awesome p_o_s_pc any before pictures?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 12, 2010)

got the utgard to review. sorry 3g iphone. ill also get shots tomorrow during the day. no water yet but the inside is realllly slick if i do say so as slick as can be with a broken knee anyway. i tried mad hard to wire hide. ill get those tomorrow too. I didnt wany to now because its hard to balence on one leg.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *System Specs:*
> -AMD Phenom II X4 965 oc@3.9Ghz * MSI 790FX-GD70 mobo * XFX Radeon 5870/ Sapphire 5870 1Gb * Corsair 1000HX psu * G.Skill Ripjaw DDR3 4Gb * Seagate 1.5Tb hdd/ WD 320Gb hdd * LG Blu-ray player * Koolance 340 block * DD radiator * D5 pump * Enermax and Apevia fans-
> 
> *Performed Mods:*
> ...



looks great


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 12, 2010)

Wicked shit t77


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

DreamSeller said:


> that looks awesome p_o_s_pc any before pictures?



Sorry no before pics I couldn't find my can before I did it.but to get a idea just look up the armor a90 
It will give you an idea of the before..


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 12, 2010)

I made this list, it took me a little while. Just thought I'd share  I might post it again in a thread when I get the rest of the money for a cooler.



Spoiler



AAA Example Cooler
  - Price (not including shipping)
  - Approx. cooling performance
  - Hardware included
  - Significant features

Cooler Master V6
  - $50
  - Would perform slightly worse than V6 GT
  - Comes with one 120mm red LED fan, bracket for optional second fan, mounting hardware and TIM
  - Tool-less fan installation, LED on/off button, good base with 6 heatpipes

Cooler Master V6 GT
  - $70
  - 38-60C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 43-81C @ 3.8GHz
  - Two multicolor 120mm LED fans, tool-less fan system, mounting hardware and TIM
  - Tool-less fan installation, LED on/off button, fan speed knob, good base with 6 heatpipes

Corsair H50
  - $80
  - 38-61C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 40-75C @ 3.6GHz
  - One standard 120mm fan and mounting hardware
  - All in one WC, easy to add a second fan

Noctua NH-D14
  - $90
  - 25-41C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 27-49C @ 3.33GHz
  - One 120mm fan and one 140mm fan, mounting hardware, fan speed adapters, TIM
  - 6 heatpipe dual radiator design, silent, large, tool-less fan installation

Noctua NH-U12P
  - $75
  - 33-58C on i7 965 stock (3.2GHz) // 44-84C @ 3.8GHz
  - Two 120mm fans, mounting hardware, fan speed adapters and TIM
  - Tool-less fan installation

Prolimatech Megahalems
  - $62
  - 26-48C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 34-64C @ 3.8GHz
  - Mounting hardware and TIM
  - Split-radiator design, tool-less fan installation for one fan

Thermalright Venomous X
  - $75
  - 31-56C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 38-77C @ 3.8GHz
  - One 120mm fan, mounting hardware and TIM
  - Tool-less fan installation for one fan

Thermaltake Frio
  - $60
  - 31-51C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 38-73C @ 3.8GHz
  - Two 120mm fans, mounting hardware and TIM
  - Tool-less fan installation, fan speed knobs

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
  - $65
  - 25-45C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 33-66C @ 3.8GHz
  - Mounting hardware for cooler and up to 2 fans
  - HDT, dual faced fins and a crappy base

Zalman CNPS10X Extreme
  - $90
  - 34-67C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 34-72C @ 3.5GHz
  - RPM controller, one 120mm fan, mounting hardware and TIM
  - Mirrored base, RPM remote, tool-less fan installation

Zalman CNPS10X Flex
  - $53
  - 33-57C on i7 920 stock (2.6GHz) // 40-81C @ 3.8GHz
  - Mounting hardware and TIM
  - Mirrored base, tool-less fan installation

Zalman CNPS10X Quiet
  - $69
  - 33-51C on i7 965 stock (3.2GHz)
  - Zalman Fan Mate, mounting hardware, TIM
  - Quiet, mirrored base


Cheapest - Cooler Master V6
Best performer - Noctua NH-D14
Best bang for the buck - Undecided


I tried to keep it pretty consistent.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2010)

that is very nice


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is very nice



Well I need an idea on what's the best bang for the buck cooler there. It's sort of hard to determine because some of them don't come with fans, so you'd have to compensate for that. You or anyone else have any ideas? I'm leaning towards the Frio.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well I need an idea on what's the best bang for the buck cooler there. It's sort of hard to determine because some of them don't come with fans, so you'd have to compensate for that. You or anyone else have any ideas? I'm leaning towards the Frio.



i have to agree


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a pristine CX400W for the HTPC in the mail today courtesy of pos pc  Installed it and did some cable management. Radical Ed if you see this, I remember you built that one rig that looked exactly like this.












I think that's about the best I'll ever get it without a modular PSU. And hey, I've got a Corsair unit in each of my computers now!  Corsair.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well I need an idea on what's the best bang for the buck cooler there. It's sort of hard to determine because some of them don't come with fans, so you'd have to compensate for that. You or anyone else have any ideas? I'm leaning towards the Frio.



I have the CM V6GT and it works pretty dang good for an air cooler.  My CPU is OC'd to 3.8 @ 1.38v and idles around 32-34 and hits 44ish under load.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

HammerON said:


> looks great



Thanks Hammer



Thrackan said:


> Wicked shit t77



I dig your choice of words ti describe my build


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

shot with SLI


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shot with SLI
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/S5031183.jpg



that case looks soo similar to the a300, so without any backpanel cabling thats a good job


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> *that case looks soo similar to the a300*, so without any backpanel cabling thats a good job



i was thinking the same thing when i was putting it together. But this one has more room to work with


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 13, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> that case looks soo similar to the a300, so without any backpanel cabling thats a good job



Yeah that is good c/m for what you have to work with! Look'in good pos


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 13, 2010)

Alright!  The 8800 showed up in the mail.  You must be damn happy.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 13, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Alright!  The 8800 showed up in the mail.  You must be damn happy.



when i got it yes i was happy. Put it in and put some stress on it damn thing squealed like a pig. getting pissed off and a few hours later grabbed the bottle of super glue put some on about everything that i could without causing problems. put some fresh MX-2 on the gpu and new thermal pads(i'm sure it wasn't needed but i just wanted to do it) flashed the bios,did the registry hack (320mb and 640mb don't SLI without a hack) and now i am happy.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'd use the Xigmatech fans, I personally dislike the noctua fans colors and price tags...





p_o_s_pc said:


> xiggys look better IMO





Athlonite said:


> Definitely the Xigmatech fans those noctua fans whilst great look shit



I like the Noctuas better. Gives a little contrast.



DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/haaa.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100811/bitches.jpg



It's ALLLLIIIIIVVVEEEE!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got a pristine CX400W for the HTPC in the mail today courtesy of pos pc  Installed it and did some cable management. Radical Ed if you see this, I remember you built that one rig that looked exactly like this.
> 
> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3118/yellerside.jpg
> 
> ...




Yeah, you mean this rig?











Turned out to be a good little rig, customer called one week later to say thanks and hasn't called back since. I can only assume they are enjoying it over one of those old Dell P4s. 

Pretty sure yours turned out better, but they had a tight budget and I did what I could for them.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, you mean this rig?
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ca296876.jpg
> 
> ...



Yep thanks. I'm pretty much done with mine, it's working great. Your build didn't look bad though, cable management with the Corsair in that little case is a pain. Mine and that one were extremely similar though.

To anyone: If video stutters (like 1080p video playing through VLC) while crunching, would a more powerful GPU stop that? I'm sure a better CPU would as it could handle the video and crunching with less effort.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> To anyone: If video stutters (like 1080p video playing through VLC) while crunching, would a more powerful GPU stop that? I'm sure a better CPU would as it could handle the video and crunching with less effort.



While crunching whats your GPU percentage look like? Maybe a few software/driver updates could cure it.


----------



## AgentGreenland (Aug 13, 2010)

*Ma Nizzle new setup *

Here's the first photo of my new setup.. The setup consists of:

MSI AMD770-C45 MoBo, AM3 Socket, 1xPCI-ex16 slot, DDR3 RAM support
AMD Phenom IIx4 965 c3 Black Edition 4 x 3,4GhZ, unlocked multipliers
4 GB DDR3 OcZ Gold 1600MhZ RAM
Zotac Geforce GTX285 AMP! 1GB gfx
Samsung SpinPoint 500GB HDD, 7200RPM, 16MB Cache, SATA
High Profile heatsink, with 92mm cooler
1000W NorthQ Giant Reactor PSU
SIlverStone Precision PS05 screwless Midi-Tower case (could use a full tower by experience! )


http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100813/IMAG0112.jpg

My user is AgentGreenland, always fresh on discussing hardware dudes...!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2010)

AgentGreenland said:


> Here's the first photo of my new setup.. The setup consists of:
> 
> MSI AMD770-C45 MoBo, AM3 Socket, 1xPCI-ex16 slot, DDR3 RAM support
> AMD Phenom IIx4 965 c3 Black Edition 4 x 3,4GhZ, unlocked multipliers
> ...



Pretty neat system you got there mate,but i would of gotten a different branded PSU and a more newer GPU like GTX460 or 5850 etc instead of the GTX285 and much more better board aswell maybe.
The case actually looks amazing and the price for it is pretty good


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 14, 2010)

decided to change the color of my tubing


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2010)

much better in black!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

Back In Black


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

mock up of 2nd rig water cooling


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> shot with SLI
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100812/S5031183.jpg



I like it


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

its alive!!!  onto htting 4ghz







I literally bled on this build 



Spoiler


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> decided to change the color of my tubing
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMAG0001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMAG0002.jpg




Looks really good with black man. Looks very good!



ERazer said:


> its alive!!!  onto htting 4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/CIMG0381.jpg
> 
> ...


It's really nice to see that Razer! Really nice set up there! 




We've all had those cuts!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the thickness of the Thermochill rads.  Makes my Black Ice seem thin and puny

Good looking build, put together rather speedily.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

was worried i wasnt gonna able to fit thermochill in antec 300 but works out perfectly


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> its alive!!!  onto htting 4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/CIMG0381.jpg
> 
> ...



Screw thin rads!!!  Is that the 'new' rad?  Hows temps?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 15, 2010)

the original black ice rads suck ballz,the fins are very close together


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Screw thin rads!!!  Is that the 'new' rad?  Hows temps?



aye buddy hehe, temp is lil high 3.8 around 72c but i have scythe utra kaze 1000 from my old set up which kinna sux pushing air 

cant even feel the air moving


----------



## douglatins (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> aye buddy hehe, temp is lil high 3.8 around 72c but i have scythe utra kaze 1000 from my old set up which kinna sux pushing air
> 
> cant even feel the air moving



Weird, i get better temps at 4.0 HT one with my HSF at 2K fans


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Weird, i get better temps at 4.0 HT one with my HSF at 2K fans



i know my main rig run 4ghz around 65c running wcg 24/7, if i run prime hit around 70c,

and im using gentle typhon


----------



## douglatins (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i know my main rig run 4ghz around 65c running wcg 24/7, if i run prime hit around 70c,
> 
> and im using gentle typhon



Yep, i just ran prime and highest core is 70C avg max though today is cold


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

hell ill figure it out tomorrow, my finger is killing me  might go get it stitch


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hell ill figure it out tomorrow, my finger is killing me  might go get it stitch



Got any super glue?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Got any super glue?



despite what some may think, super glue is good for sealing wounds - its why it was invented after all.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 15, 2010)

Quick shots, wanted to show how I barely fit my 5970 into my case


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice, Randomflip.  That card must have cost a pretty penny in kanga land.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> I literally bled on this build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not trying to be mean, but I still don't understand how people cut themselves on builds. I can't remember how many times I've mounted my Vendetta 2. Plenty of times with a struggle. Yet I've seen people comment on how they cut themselves on said cooler when they mounted it the first time. 

I mean, I cut myself on a weekly basis working on cars at work. Maybe I just get it all out then. 

BTW, nice setup.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> the original black ice rads suck ballz,the fins are very close together



That's actually better if you have enough fan to take advantage of it. The Black Ice GTX rads actually outperform the Thermochill rads with high flow/high pressure fans.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's actually better if you have enough fan to take advantage of it. The Black Ice GTX rads actually outperform the Thermochill rads with high flow/high pressure fans.



ur right but high flow/high pressure means more noise


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks real good Erazer. That block looks oddly familiar.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 15, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Looks real good Erazer. That block looks oddly familiar.



hehe took off the sapphire cover couldnt get tight fit with 1/2 bit power fitting


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hehe took off the sapphire cover couldnt get tight fit with 1/2 bit power fitting



Actually looks better without it anyways


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ur right but high flow/high pressure means more noise



Yeah, I know. I was just sayin'. lol


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the Black Ice XtremeIII.  It's 40mm thick, and works very well with 3 Panflo L1s that are nice and quiet.  It's just not as beefy looking as the Thermochill.  I don't think I'd buy another 25mm thick radiator.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> decided to change the color of my tubing
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMAG0001.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/IMAG0002.jpg



Looks very good man, loving the black tubing 



ERazer said:


> mock up of 2nd rig water cooling
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/CIMG0378.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/CIMG0379.jpg





ERazer said:


> its alive!!!  onto htting 4ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/CIMG0381.jpg
> 
> ...



  Ha, love it!  A300 right?



randomflip said:


> Quick shots, wanted to show how I barely fit my 5970 into my case
> 
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6343/img0002jv.jpg
> 
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2072/img0003pd.jpg



Like it, simple and clean


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 15, 2010)

So epic clean!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So epic clean!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100815/2010-08-15 12-02-12.703.jpg



  Love it!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So epic clean!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100815/2010-08-15 12-02-12.703.jpg



yoink I think i see a small furry animal trapped in there


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> So epic clean!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100815/2010-08-15 12-02-12.703.jpg



And I thought that _my_ setup was a mess


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2010)

I was playing with hooking up an old CRT monitor of mine as a 3rd display just then, I turned it over on its side and the wallpaper went from being green to being blue  I swear I've seen pictures of CRT's on their sides before. Maybe mine is using some older/cheaper tech?

Also, I had no idea the 5850 could only do 2 non-display port displays. I was trying to do 2x DVI + 1x HDMI and it wouldn't let me. If you want to do that you've got to have a 5870  So I threw in my old trusty 2400 pro to handle the 3rd one. The 2400 has been incredibly durable. I've dropped it multiple times, ripped out the heatpipe, ran the heatsink under water, and touched it in about every place and it still works fine


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I took a better pic of the inside of my Sharkoon, took a pic of the outside without the flash so it didnt look artificially shiny (came out a little grainy instead ). The HDD activity and Power LEDs were super bright, so they got unplugged. Will paint the expansion covers black this week:


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

I really like that case 
Where in the US is it available?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks  I do not believe they are available in the US yet- as a matter of fact I don't think there are any Sharkoon cases available in the US at the moment (hope that isn't due to lead ). This was bought from Sneeky.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Well I took a better pic of the inside of my Sharkoon, took a pic of the outside without the flash so it didnt look artificially shiny (came out a little grainy instead ). The HDD activity and Power LEDs were super bright, so they got unplugged. Will paint the expansion covers black this week:
> 
> http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj73/theonedub/Inside.jpg http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj73/theonedub/Frontpanel.jpg



the almighty Mega , nice rig bud


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello Darkness my old friend...







... to the sounds of silence(Borat NOT).


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 16, 2010)

Meh, given the fact that I've games less than 1 hour on an 11-day LAN party I'm seriously considering a laptop setup now. And I hate laptops, so theres tons of research to be done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 16, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Meh, given the fact that I've games less than 1 hour on an 11-day LAN party I'm seriously considering a laptop setup now. And I hate laptops, so theres tons of research to be done.



go with either an i3 or i5 for cpu

4gb memory

a 5650 as a minimum

and the rest is up to you

but i can play mw1+2 , l4d1+2, blur, killing floor, maxxed in normal HD, and without any/too much eyecandy in full hd

with a  i3, 5650 and 4gb memory


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Thanks  I do not believe they are available in the US yet- as a matter of fact I don't think there are any Sharkoon cases available in the US at the moment (hope that isn't due to lead ). This was bought from Sneeky.


Dammit, I seriously want that case 


mlee49 said:


> Hello Darkness my old friend...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100816/GPUloop.jpg
> ...


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 17, 2010)

Got to add to the Radiator Showdown between the PA120.2 vs PA120.4, for the dedicated gpu's.  

Overclocked and overvolted the Fermi's didn't break 56ºC.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

My work/play area a little untidy but I know where everything is even the dust....







Moma and Papa


----------



## vMG (Aug 18, 2010)

i would post mine... but my PSU just fried itself as we speak...


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

vMG said:


> i would post mine... but my PSU just fried itself as we speak...



No good. I am thinking I need more for the i7 rig. I dunno how safe full load would be with that 12" populating tool in there


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> My work/play area a little untidy but I know where everything is even the dust....
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0524.jpg
> 
> ...



I like that one on the left, esp with the white light. Think you can get a dark shot so I can see how much light it produces. Been wanting to get one myself


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> My work/play area a little untidy but I know where everything is even the dust....
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0524.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice! 

Whats that black thing above the 5970 in Papa?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Closed blinds and curtains. got the room fairly dark. I will get a better one tonight. 


t77snapshot said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Whats that black thing above the 5970 in Papa?



It is the thermal chamber that comes with the Spedo Advance case. Works out good as it supports the weight of that IFX-14.  I just need to find a way to support that 5970 now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Closed blinds and curtains. got the room fairly dark. I will get a better one tonight.
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0527.jpg



I'm BLINDahhhhhhgggg!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm BLINDahhhhhhgggg!



lol yeah crap camera and the bloke that took the photo is not much better


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> lol yeah crap camera and the bloke that took the photo is not much better



lol! it's cool man, but really....Whats that black thing above the 5970 in Papa?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> lol! it's cool man, but really....Whats that black thing above the 5970 in Papa?



I told you lol. It is the thermal chamber that comes with the Spedo Advance Case. It is in the perfect spot to take some of the weight of my IFX-14 cooler. I am trying to figure out to make something up that will support the 5970 I dont like the way it sits and all of that weight cant be good for the board. But I did just recently enter a competition to win a H50 cooler.... That would be better nice and small.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm what about making an small bracket to screw into the underside of the thermal chamber and over the back edge of the graphics card


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi!

Since I had a terrible nightmare this night and woke up at 3am I started to work on a friend machine to kill time - Socket A 2GHz, 1Gb DDR1 400 machine.
Yesterday I cleaned the parts already but this night I did put it together and cable-managed it 
As reward he promised me to buy the strongest battery life electronic cigarette in the world for me!

Here pics:


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hmm what about making an small bracket to screw into the underside of the thermal chamber and over the back edge of the graphics card



I have though of something similar to that but instead it will hook into the red duct's on the back and hook onto the chamber. I am not a fan of screwing things to my hardware. It cost me too much money


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2010)

yes that'll work as long as it feels secure so that it wouldn't drop off if you moved the case around although i only meant screw it to the thermal chamber not the graphics card aswell but you idea would work just aswell i spose


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture004.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture006.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture007.jpg



hope you never have a problem with the BFG card seems they are going out of business and are no longer honouring warranties


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yes that'll work as long as it feels secure so that it wouldn't drop off if you moved the case around although i only meant screw it to the thermal chamber not the graphics card aswell but you idea would work just aswell i spose



Haha no fear this case stays put. I have not been to a LAN in years.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm lucky i got friends and an 8 port gigabit switch and loads of room they all come round here for LAN gaming but it's getting harder and harder to get good games these days that allow you to run them on a LAN without having to go through some shite internet server to do it we also do a fair bit of file sharing aswell (but that's just on the quiet)


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I'm lucky i got friends and an 8 port gigabit switch and loads of room they all come round here for LAN gaming but it's getting harder and harder to get good games these days that allow you to run them on a LAN without having to go through some shite internet server to do it we also do a fair bit of file sharing aswell (but that's just on the quiet)



Ever used this? http://www.tunngle.net/en/


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope mainly because its this >Tunngle virtual networks are the ideal place to play PC games with your friends over the internet< still requires an internet connection but i already know how to do VPNs to friends we've used them for years and all tunngle does is remove the dirty work of setting up an virtual private network tunnel


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I told you lol. It is the thermal chamber that comes with the Spedo Advance Case. It is in the perfect spot to take some of the weight of my IFX-14 cooler. I am trying to figure out to make something up that will support the 5970 I dont like the way it sits and all of that weight cant be good for the board. But I did just recently enter a competition to win a H50 cooler.... That would be better nice and small.



Oh sorry, I didn't see that...thank you

Good luck on the H50 contest!!! That cooler works well, I have two


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

Night shot. I tried to avoid the cathodes this time.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't see that...thank you
> 
> Good luck on the H50 contest!!! That cooler works well, I have two



Its all good no need to say sorry.  And thankyou I dunno how I will go there are some pretty talented people on TPU


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 18, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Night shot. I tried to avoid the cathodes this time.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/IMG_0531.jpg



Much better

 Your rig looks pretty clean! ..and look at all that room at the top, nice place for a rad.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

Mailman delivered me something to play with


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like it nice and small. What are you putting it into?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

nothing fancy, gonna be my file server still waitin on the case

LIAN LI PC-Q08B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Comp...


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Mailman delivered me something to play with
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/CIMG0387.jpg



Sweet, what are the specs on that?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Sweet, what are the specs on that?



its pretty sweet u can turn it to lan box if u need


GIGABYTE GA-H55N-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

nice setup erazer, should be fun to build


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture004.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture006.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Capture007.jpg


That is potentially the ugliest GPU I have ever seen.  I'm sure it's fast though


ERazer said:


> Mailman delivered me something to play with
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/CIMG0387.jpg


Nice 
I'm considering downsizing my setup to ITX, but I rather like having 2 GPUs


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a new toy in the mail:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2010)

Pic is kinda dark, what is it?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

Koolance block on a GTX260


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2010)

Oooooh ... cant wait to see it installed!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Got a new toy in the mail:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Kool.jpg



oooooo fancy


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Got a new toy in the mail:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Kool.jpg



Looks like some thermal paste has seeped out from under the block. 

Other then that, looks sweet!!.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 19, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Mailman delivered me something to play with
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/CIMG0387.jpg



Those very company mobos looks cute - i would like to build a PC with one of those one day


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> oooooo fancy



I know right!  The block was free with the card, even has a plexy cover 



JrRacinFan said:


> Oooooh ... cant wait to see it installed!!!



Yeah buddy!



CDdude55 said:


> Looks like some thermal paste has seeped out from under the block.
> 
> Other then that, looks sweet!!.



Yeah these thermal pads are worn out, should have just put some paste on it and called it good.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Got a new toy in the mail:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/Kool.jpg



NICE!!!

I have used; and still use Koolance GPU wateblocks (2 x 3870's, 2 x and 4870's and 2 x 470's) 

Have always worked great for me


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2010)

Allmost done


----------



## JATownes (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn azma.  That is a very nice looking setup


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 20, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Allmost done
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img838/9660/dsc0821x.jpg



Did you do a paint job on the antec case?


----------



## Azma (Aug 20, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Did you do a paint job on the antec case?



Jupp, sandblasted it and painted the case


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 20, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Jupp, sandblasted it and painted the case



Looking very sleak! I have the same case!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 20, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Allmost done
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img838/9660/dsc0821x.jpg



Oh Jesus Christ that looks amazing  You have some real skill buddy.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2010)

azma, that is some very well-chosen components esthetically.

VERY well done.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 20, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Allmost done
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img838/9660/dsc0821x.jpg



Damn, that looks awesome.

Very nice color scheme, looks very clean and powerful.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn nice job azma666


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get 6 pin PCIe extensions?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 21, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone know where i can get 6 pin PCIe extensions?



They sell NZXT sleeved extensions for every cable on the Egg.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 21, 2010)

is it bad that my pc has fallen into utter dismay after the purchase of my brand spanking new (to me ) vehicle? i seem to be loosing interest


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Broke my Noctua NP14 last night, it will be missed.  Damn expensive fan to let go.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

aaaaand how did you do that  stuck you head innit?


----------



## the pain (Aug 21, 2010)

*Armoursuit*

My case at the mo


























Thanks for looking


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 21, 2010)

the pain said:


> My case at the mo
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/kcisn22007/007.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice.

What are the specs?.... the board in there looks pretty old.


----------



## the pain (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replys,much appreciated 
The board is a Asus M3A76-CM on board graphics,CPU is AMD 64 X2 Dual core 5000+ nothing posh but it will do


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 21, 2010)

is that a joker smiley face on the bottom fan grill?


----------



## the pain (Aug 21, 2010)

Its one of these from mnpctech


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> aaaaand how did you do that  stuck you head innit?



It was in the case drying some spilled water during leak checking and it fell over and clipped the block and broke two fins.  Loved that fan.




the pain said:


> Its one of these from mnpctech
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s184/kcisn22007/DSC00046-2.jpg



Nice, not my particular style but nice touch nonetheless.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

ugh that sucks :S

here is my little open box thingie


----------



## Shonk (Aug 21, 2010)

I mainly use my laptop these days 
but gave my Pc a mid life upgrade a few days ago

Core 2 Duo to Q6600 @ 3.6ghz
4gb to 8gb
New Case
2 Samsung F3 1tb (i use nas's for storage around the house)


oh and a new monitor


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

nice setup you got there man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Mailman delivered me something to play with
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100818/CIMG0387.jpg





JrRacinFan said:


> Anyone know where i can get 6 pin PCIe extensions?





(FIH) The Don said:


> ugh that sucks :S
> 
> here is my little open box thingie
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100821/P1010006.jpg



Something about bench setups, makes my pants get tight


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Something about bench setups, makes my pants get tight



you perv


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you perv



  Thanks for the slap, I just love seeing bench setups, they just mean BUSINESS!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

hahahaha 

but mine isnt good yet, need  a good cooler, the one i have not is just sitting on the cpu without any retention??? whats it called

been thinking about the cogage arrow for temp use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hahahaha
> 
> but mine isnt good yet, need  a good cooler, the one i have not is just sitting on the cpu without any retention??? whats it called
> 
> been thinking about the cogage arrow for temp use



Just go Ln2 or something  

I haven't' read much about the cogage.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

haha yeah.........not 

allthough DICE would be fun, or SS

but a little too expensive for me haha

its the same as the IFX14 from thermalright afaik but for like 35€


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha yeah.........not
> 
> allthough DICE would be fun, or SS
> 
> ...



So I'm assuming it's a cheap cooler, yet performs good? Not sure on the currency there and don't feel like pulling out my converter


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

its around some of the high end coolers out there atm 

thats right around 50$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its around some of the high end coolers out there atm
> 
> thats right around 50$



Not bad considering higher end coolers are more than that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

nope, so for a temp. cooler then ill just do that i think, its really annoying that i cant do a nice oc due to the cooler not being tightly secured to the mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope, so for a temp. cooler then ill just do that i think, its really annoying that i cant do a nice oc due to the cooler not being tightly secured to the mb



What happened to the retention mechanism though?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

no idea, oh yes it broke a few years back

and i didnt really have anything else to cool with, not even stock cooler, so this will have to do the job for another week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> no idea, oh yes it broke a few years back
> 
> and i didnt really have anything else to cool with, not even stock cooler, so this will have to do the job for another week



If it's done it for so long, sure you'll be fine.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2010)

yup, even running at 3.4ghz atm to get some more points


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2010)

time for a ghetto mod then don try a couple of large zip ties just like with the fans LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 22, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> time for a ghetto mod then don try a couple of large zip ties just like with the fans LOL



DON'T RECOMMEND. I did that once and i killed my board because to get it to hold on tight you have to put alot of force behind it and it will break the board.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2010)

Oooo K well don put up a pic of the retention bracket that you need I've a few sitting round that might fit the job


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

Crappy iPhone pics of my setup. Maybe someday I'll quit being lazy and use my Rebel XTi for some quality shots. For Chicken, since he gets tight pants over bench setups.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

Do I spy duct tape on the pumps?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

lol. Under them. Holding oil filter boxes in place that act as spacers, on the redneck engineered platforms (made from electrical junction box cover plates), all in an effort to prevent kinking as much as possible.

And those are zip ties on the tubing, because I couldn't find any of my anti-kink coils. lol again

Never underestimate the resourcefulness of a person raised by rednecks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

ahh they are cover plates, now I got it. I knew there was some garage engineering going on, but hell you got 3-4 ghetto mods working in sync. Nice creative solutions!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't figured out what I can fabricate to hold the pumps to make it more appealing. As soon as I figure something out, an assortment of Bitspower rotaries should be able to clean up the tubing nicely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E's rigs never fail to impress me!  Just something about them


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 22, 2010)

a Dremmel and two pieces of Acrylic a few screws and some epoxy 2 pot resin


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Crappy iPhone pics of my setup. Maybe someday I'll quite being lazy and use my Rebel XTi for some quality shots. For Chicken, since he gets tight pants over bench setups.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/IMG_0213.jpg
> 
> ...



Like it

I see the triple rad on the bottom, but what other rad are you using? Like the fact that you are using two different pumps/res/rad for the cpu and gpu


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 22, 2010)

heres mine ATM














crappy pic from my phone


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Like it
> 
> I see the triple rad on the bottom, but what other rad are you using? Like the fact that you are using two different pumps/res/rad for the cpu and gpu



There's another triple on the back side of the first "floor".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I haven't figured out what I can fabricate to hold the pumps to make it more appealing. As soon as I figure something out, an assortment of Bitspower rotaries should be able to clean up the tubing nicely.


 I would go old school. Use wood. If you got the tools mind you. Throw a think coat of varnish on them and you got yourself some nice spacers that will last you a lifetime. Tip: Use some marine grade stock.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

As I mighthave mentioned I packed up and moved from Perth Australia to Paris France, and I sold my i7/5800's rig just before leaving and bought a decent laptop to take with me (its in my sys specs now)

I just moved into a tiny apartment and this is how I've got myself set up for the time being.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

wolf said:


> As I mighthave mentioned I packed up and moved from Perth Australia to Paris France, and I sold my i7/5800's rig just before leaving and bought a decent laptop to take with me (its in my sys specs now)
> 
> I just moved into a tiny apartment and this is how I've got myself set up for the time being.
> 
> ...



Holy shit I hate that Apple keyboard! Its the worst thing they ever made next to the hockey puck mouse. If you have to use an Apple keyboard then get one of these......






They are TANKS!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy shit I hate that Apple keyboard! Its the worst thing they ever made next to the hockey puck mouse.



great keyboard- bluetooth- solid- great- good build quality- keys- can take wear and tear

mac hater

mac accessories are great


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy shit I hate that Apple keyboard! Its the worst thing they ever made next to the hockey puck mouse.



I like them for a few reasons, they're tiny, I absolutely love typing on it, feels so easy and natural, but mainly I kinda have to on this laptop becuase my suspicion is that the gfx chip is to the left of the touchpad and below the keyboard, and thats exactly where my palm sits when im gaming, so it gets sweaty, so I absolutely most use some sort of different keyboard for that reason.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> great keyboard- bluetooth- solid- great- good build quality- keys- can take wear and tear
> 
> mac hater
> 
> mac accessories are great



Did you even read my post? The keyboard I posted is a REAL keyboard. Not that crap. I used one for about a week and threw it at our IT guy.



wolf said:


> I like them for a few reasons, they're tiny, I absolutely love typing on it, feels so easy and natural, but mainly I kinda have to on this laptop becuase my suspicion is that the gfx chip is to the left of the touchpad and below the keyboard, and thats exactly where my palm sits when im gaming, so it gets sweaty, so I absolutely most use some sort of different keyboard for that reason.



Most of the time that is where your HD is. But I used to use a secondary keyboard to avoid wear and tear on my Macbook.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you even read my post? The keyboard I posted is a REAL keyboard. Not that crap. I used one for about a week and threw it at our IT guy.



keyboards are a very 'each to their own' kind of accessory, I can't get enough of typing on this one, my only dislike really is the position of left-CTRL.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

wolf said:


> keyboards are a very 'each to their own' kind of accessory, I can't get enough of typing on this one, my only dislike really is the position of left-CTRL.



Ill accept this explanation. You are forgiven. 

Anyway I'm rocking one of these right now.....






Still getting used to it.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill accept this explanation. You are forgiven.
> 
> Anyway I'm rocking one of these right now.....
> 
> ...



lol, I've had bad luck with my G15's, my Gen1 died to a beer being spilt all over it, the second to Cider, nowadays I don't have a G15 anymore and I drink less in front of my computer


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 22, 2010)

Secondary/parent's setup:










Really messy for my taste but meh, no one sees it. The stock cooler will soon be replaced by a CM Hyper 212+ that I bought off Cecil, it is on its way here right now. I'll probably have to mount it with the heatsink horizontal.

Those pictures have horrible quality. I need to see whats up with my camera >.<


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 22, 2010)

thats REALLY neat for that case 
so dont be ashamed about that


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Holy shit I hate that Apple keyboard! Its the worst thing they ever made next to the hockey puck mouse. If you have to use an Apple keyboard then get one of these......
> 
> http://lowendmac.com/misc/05/art0103/tacpro.jpg
> 
> They are TANKS!



Or the model just after it, with the usb ports on the back edge instead of the sides.

But I agree, I hate those new Apple kb's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Or the model just after it, with the usb ports on the back edge instead of the sides.
> 
> But I agree, I hate those new Apple kb's.



Thats the model I meant to put. I didn't catch the side USB ports until you said something. Anyway both are great!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 22, 2010)

Working on V3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/000_0729.jpg
> 
> Working on V3.



VERY nice setup. Warm looking. What size is that monitor? 27"?


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats the model I meant to put. I didn't catch the side USB ports until you said something. Anyway both are great!



these thin ones have two usb ports too, and that really helps on a laptop... personally i never much liked the chunkier ones like the pic you posted, too much like a 'normal' keyboard, where these thin ones are more like a laptop keyboard.



MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/000_0729.jpg
> 
> Working on V3.



dude thats completely awesome, and what keyboard is that one! looks like a control panel for a spacecraft.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 23, 2010)

wolf said:


> dude thats completely awesome, and what keyboard is that one! looks like a control panel for a spacecraft.



Looks to be a Saitek Cyborg (v.7).

Ya looks like it is: http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/v7keyboard.htm

I actually have the Saitek Cyborg V5, and it doesn't look remotely as awesome as that one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

ive been looking at SideWinder X6

looks nice, has a bunch of features, and doesnt really cost that much at all


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> VERY nice setup. Warm looking. What size is that monitor? 27"?



Warm? This is the coolest setup i've had. 22c idle across 6 cores! lol. And yea, 27 inches of pure awesomeness 




wolf said:


> dude thats completely awesome, and what keyboard is that one! looks like a control panel for a spacecraft.



Saitek Cyborg. Stands out abit too much if you ask me, would like to swap it for a Razer or something.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 23, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/22082010190.jpg



Why does your moe pad have two mice on it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

multitasking


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Warm? This is the coolest setup i've had. 22c idle across 6 cores! lol. And yea, 27 inches of pure awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put your geekyness aside for moment 

I'm certain he means warm in the context of " It was a warm fuzzy feeling" kinda thing.

I.E a welcome safe looking place with yellow/orange light.


This is  room you could describe as warm also.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

this is a hw site, not feelgood@home.com

no need for putting the geekyness aside


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHA ^^ I LoL'd feelgood@home.com a guided tour of how to FAP in the Comfort of your place


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this is a hw site, not feelgood@home.com
> 
> no need for putting the geekyness aside





Athlonite said:


> HAHA ^^ I LoL'd feelgood@home.com a guided tour of how to FAP in the Comfort of your place




I laughed at the first comment, and snorted and laughed at the second


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys. This is the mounting bracket thing for the Hyper 212+ cooler. It has 3 notches on each arm: the closest for 775, middle for 1156, and farthest for 1366. All of the screws are currently in the 1156 notches. How can I move them to the 775 notches? I'm tried pulling really hard on them towards the middle and they won't budge.






Need an answer pretty soon. I'm working on getting it installed, posting this from the living room computer.

Also, I slaughtered the Intel stock cooler trying to get it off. It was brutal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

You have to pull them straight up, do it at an angle and they won't budge. I learned that when I got mine.

Edit- Also takes a bit of "force" so to speak, more strength than you'd think you'd need to do it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

as Rad_Ed said, its pretty simple, no need for aking it harder than it is 

ill be getting mine tomorrow i hope, then i can FINALLY throw this POS shitty cooler out i have now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Warm? This is the coolest setup i've had. 22c idle across 6 cores! lol. And yea, 27 inches of pure awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warm as in cozy, inviting, safe. 

I live in Miami. All we have are glass tables with razor blade cuts in them and drunk chicas drinking our PC water coolant.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 23, 2010)

MK thanks Ed. I was thinking the screws had to come out, but they just slid up and I pushed em over. I'll post some pics of the new cooler in a bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

let me know the temps pls, 

looking forward to see how it works on a c2q as i have one myself atm

is yours oc'ed?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> MK thanks Ed. I was thinking the screws had to come out, but they just slid up and I pushed em over. I'll post some pics of the new cooler in a bit.



No problem dude. If you have any more questions about that cooler, drop me a PM.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

should be ordering this stuff next week if the money comes as planned, which im 99% sure they do 

dont mind the fancontroller, just got a nzxt sentry lx rom kiex


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should be ordering this stuff next week if the money comes as planned, which im 99% sure they do
> 
> dont mind the fancontroller, just got a nzxt sentry lx rom kiex
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/cart.jpg



I'm sorry, your avatar is distracting. You were ordering what?


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should be ordering this stuff next week if the money comes as planned, which im 99% sure they do
> 
> dont mind the fancontroller, just got a nzxt sentry lx rom kiex
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/cart.jpg



Yeah, should of got a LXe instead  

I need to plug that baby in.. To bad I only got 3 fans to use it.. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'm sorry, your avatar is distracting. You were ordering what?







Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, should of got a LXe instead
> 
> I need to plug that baby in.. To bad I only got 3 fans to use it.. lol



oh yeah that looks like pure sex too, but didnt wanna order it now that ive gotten the regular one.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> let me know the temps pls,
> 
> looking forward to see how it works on a c2q as i have one myself atm
> 
> is yours oc'ed?



Well it's actually on my E8400. The DK is still cooling the Q9450 alright. I may one day put the 212 in my main rig but as of right now it's too much of a hassle since I wouldn't OC the Quad anyways.

Anyways, I've got some results:

E8400 @ *2.0*GHz w/ horrible stock cooler
Idle avg - 47C
Max load (BOINC) - 66C

E8400 @ *3.0*GHz w/ Hyper 212+
Idle avg - 35C
Max load (10 Prime95 iterations) - 42C

So as you can see, there's a friggen huge difference. The 3GHz run with a more intensive stress test didn't even bring it to the old 2GHz idle temp. Now don't think all Intel stock coolers are this bad (although they may be). Mine had an uneven base do to a tardnugget lapping attempt.

Here it is. I didn't want to have to mount it that way but the NB heatsink wouldn't allow it to go vertically.






Very satisfied overall. Big thanks goes to Cecil for hooking me up with it for a great price.

I will try to get a good OC on it as soon as I find out what's cockblocking every overclock on every Intel CPU I've ever used. I'm missing some option that needs to be enabled, disabled, or changed. But, that's a story for another post.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like i wont regret buying it after all 

how is that lanparty treatin ya? they should be nice to oc with afaik, and especially that one, above 500FSB afaik


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like i wont regret buying it after all
> 
> how is that lanparty treatin ya? they should be nice to oc with afaik, and especially that one, above 500FSB afaik



It's a real nice board. I love all of the BIOS and physical board features. But, as I said I'm not able to run it successfully with overclocked settings. Not even at something really low like 3.2GHz. The memory has the right ratio thing going on so it's not trying to run at some super high freq. and the PCIe freq. is at 100MHz. Basically the same stuff enabled as on my AM3 board, yet I have no problems there. I've been having the same problem with my UD3P for a year now. Haven't been able to find a solution.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

My setup's changed loads since it was first in here 150 pages ago 
Cassy's down at the mo (check sig.)
Here's Benny (not finished yet):





















Sorry for bad pics - camera phone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

Scam, do you have a video on the tube of that rig? looks oddly familiar to one i saw earlier today


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Scam, do you have a video on the tube of that rig? looks oddly familiar to one i saw earlier today



Na, haven't got a vid on the tube, I don't go near it
I'm sure you weren't implying anything, but here you go:
http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/18042006766.jpg   Underberg FTW!!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Well it's actually on my E8400. The DK is still cooling the Q9450 alright. I may one day put the 212 in my main rig but as of right now it's too much of a hassle since I wouldn't OC the Quad anyways.
> 
> Anyways, I've got some results:
> 
> ...



Dude I love that!!  That orange and black combo is SICK!!!  And the  CM212+ is the best $30 cooler on the market!  I have it for back ups and love it! 

Killer setup!


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Here my pain in the ass build home server

- i3 540
- x2 500 caviar blue
- x2 500 Seagate
- GA H55N-USB3
- lian li pc-q08b case

my first lian li case and wow the quality simply amazing and surprise i was able to fit a scythe mini ninja


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking good Erazer. 

Ugh, newegg needs to ship me my new stuff faster! (I want my new mobo dammit!)


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looking good Erazer.
> 
> Ugh, newegg needs to ship me my new stuff faster! (I want my new mobo dammit!)



aye pain the a$$ shipping, had to wait 5 days


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopefully I will only have to wait until Friday. Newegg likes to take their sweet ass time. But at least the prices are good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is my Athlon II X2 250 up and running.  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my Athlon II X2 250 up and running.  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/photo.jpg



passive always heats up over time, do what you can to get some slow airflow over it and you'll lower the peak value a ton.

even something like a slow 70mm fan can make a very big difference.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my Athlon II X2 250 up and running.  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/photo.jpg



is that ssd i see?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> My setup's changed loads since it was first in here 150 pages ago
> Cassy's down at the mo (check sig.)
> Here's Benny (not finished yet):
> 
> ...



Interesting umm can i ask why your PSU is in backwards if it's just for the LED lighting then grab one of these Silverstone FN181 LED fans 






then you can turn that PSU around and get some cool air flowing through it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> passive always heats up over time, do what you can to get some slow airflow over it and you'll lower the peak value a ton.
> 
> even something like a slow 70mm fan can make a very big difference.



Well the side of the tech bench has that Antec Tri Cool 120mm, it's blowing towards the board and base of cooler so it' keeps some air moving.  Right now load is 28ºc.


ERazer said:


> is that ssd i see?



Yep, but not in use at the moment.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should be ordering this stuff next week if the money comes as planned, which im 99% sure they do
> 
> dont mind the fancontroller, just got a nzxt sentry lx rom kiex
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100823/cart.jpg



You'll love the RV02 it's the same case I have and as Scam has aswell  just one small thing though those FN181 fans aren't speed switched like the ones that come with the case they sit on 700rpm constantly


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the side of the tech bench has that Antec Tri Cool 120mm, it's blowing towards the board and base of cooler so it' keeps some air moving.  Right now load is 28ºc.
> 
> 
> Yep, but not in use at the moment.



hmmm maybe if you put the fan up so it's not attached at an angle you might get a little more airflow or attach an gentle typhoon fan to the HSF or a similarly quiet 120mm fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm maybe if you put the fan up so it's not attached at an angle you might get a little more airflow or attach an gentle typhoon fan to the HSF or a similarly quiet 120mm fan



well it's designed to be at an angle to blow across the HDD which is on a rack right below the mobo this way both HDD and mobo get air.  It's running super cool though, no need for even a quiet fan.  I'll see what's up during the day tomorrow though.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> well it's designed to be at an angle to blow across the HDD which is on a rack right below the mobo this way both HDD and mobo get air.  It's running *super cool* though, no need for even a quiet fan.  I'll see what's up during the day tomorrow though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

that made my night (1am here)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

shame you don't live near NZ I'd throw one of the 180mm silverstone RV02 case fans at ya to use it can be switched between 700 and 1000 rpm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> shame you don't live near NZ I'd throw one of the 180mm silverstone RV02 case fans at ya to use it can be switched between 700 and 1000 rpm



That would have been nice


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is my Athlon II X2 250 up and running.  Do these things run cool?  Default clocks/voltages it's running peak 33ºc on a passive Mega   Full load!



Sounds normal to me. I had my X3 435 with 1.4v on core and cpu-nb and under my D14 never got over 40C full load for hours running P95 in a 590. This was with only the middle fan being the 140mm with the LNA added. Adding the front 120mm didn't make any difference. At idle, the temperature was the same as the motherboard temperature sensor even with the extra volts. 

I wish I would have ran it passive just to see if the 140mm made any difference. With two 140mm on top and the 120mm exhaust on the 590, I'm sure there would be enough airflow to not even need fans on the heatsink.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That would have been nice



and the cost to send it to you 3-10 working days	$29.77  bet you could buy one for less over there


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2010)

oh and at 3.3GHz with 1.4v under an Tuniq Tower 120 and an coolermaster R4 fan my one (Athlon x2 7750) only gets upto 54c load and 34 idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2010)

Apparently this thing does run cool.  Reset the max before going to bed, max was 30ºc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2010)

A while ago my 5770 had major issues from running the ram maxed out with crappy lil zalman heatsinks on the back ram ( seems the sticky stuff on them was more insulative ( spelling? is this even a word?) then conductive!) 

After going back to stock clocks it fixed it, but I missed having both sliders in catalyst maxed out so done this






Looks like arse but works great, the heatsinks are stuck down using silicon thermal paste rather than double sided thermal tape, works much nicer : ]

The big heatsink at the back of the card ( well bigger) is on two mosfets which I assume control the ram ( *shrugs*)

Also note the rubber band around the silenx fan, me and my friend had to make clips out of paper clips to fit the 38mm fan to my heatsink XD rubber band adds tension to the clips to stop them coming off.



Edit :

So that's my 5770 @ 960/1445(5800mhz) ^_^

Can do 1ghz core but difference is negligible, when I crap some copper heat-sinks I might try to get the ram to 6000mhz ^_^


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

ghetto ftw


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ghetto ftw



You know it 

I love ghetto modding things, this will be going on the mosfets of the card soon, just needs a few more adjustments : ]


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello guys... its my pc... enjoy





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

|EVGA P55 FTW|CORE i5 750@3.8Ghz-1.29v@Noctua NH-U12P x 2 AC 120PWM|OCZ Obsidian DDR3 1600@1520/8-8-8-19-1T(2x2Gb) x AC RC Turbo Module|PNY GTX285@C700/M1300/S1500|LG W2353V 23"FullHD|
|Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 2x500Gb raid0 + Seagate ST3250820AS 250Gb|Sony AD7200S|Vibemix Ultra Bass 2.2|Microsoft CC 2000|A4Tech X-705F|Corsair 550VX|NZXT Tempest Evo|​


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2010)

Fredz what lighting did you use on the 2nd 3rd and 4th pictures?

Effect is nice.


Edit : or is it long exposure on a tripod?


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 24, 2010)

This two cold cathods leptrom white. Yes, the cam in tripod, our good, in box, i dont have tripod....

Thanks for coments....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 24, 2010)

that should be a nice addition to the others Panther 

Fredz77, is that the NZXT sleeved extensions or did you do it yourself?


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 24, 2010)

NZXT cables are sleeved. Just did not like the pci ex, are short, 10cm. The site says 20 but are not. Outside this are very well finished.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Interesting umm can i ask why your PSU is in backwards if it's just for the LED lighting then grab one of these Silverstone FN181 LED fans
> 
> then you can turn that PSU around and get some cool air flowing through it



Love it! I think I'm going to be getting a few of them fans. 

The reason my PSU is that way is because:







Fig. 1) The PSU has holes ALL over it, so more hot air will be pushed into the case than outside the case,
Fig. 2) The fan filter doesn't align with my fan!

I'll be getting a HX 750 soon, hopefully that'll line up


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2010)

@ Scam ah i see now why then yeah the hole is sort of misaligned with mine aswel not to badly though yeah they do sort of need an long PSU to really benefit properly but my typeR-580 only just misses and with an 140mm fan it's good enough

@ PantherX12 OCZ make some very nice little Copper BGA sinks and you should always replace stock thermal tape with Sekisui 5760 its the best stuff around


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @ Scam ah i see now why then yeah the hole is sort of misaligned with mine aswel not to badly though yeah they do sort of need an long PSU to really benefit properly but my typeR-580 only just misses and with an 140mm fan it's good enough
> 
> @ PantherX12 OCZ make some very nice little Copper BGA sinks and you should always replace stock thermal tape with Sekisui 5760 its the best stuff around




Cheers after some googling seems they don't sell them in the UK 

Gona grab some of these instead ( £2.99 for 8)





Going to put the spare ones on the sides of the stock heatsink, can drop temps up to 8c by sticking a few L.P ram sinks on it 

It is such a tiny thing so it's no surprise.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2010)

damn and i thought the HSF on my HIS hd5770 was small


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 25, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> Hello guys... its my pc... enjoy



Beautiful, I think the RAM cooler finishes it nicely


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 25, 2010)

Done a little CM today. Soon got sick of it and might finish it tomorrow if I feel like it .


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> damn and i thought the HSF on my HIS hd5770 was small



Yeah AMD really cheaped out on the reference sink for the 5770 whilst it does have a vapour chamber it's just to smalll.

They could of easily made the heatsink about 40-50% bigger.

Hell I'm tempted to ruin my warranty cutting up the shroud so I can put something better in there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2010)

love those speedo cases  they're huge


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 25, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> Hello guys... its my pc... enjoy
> 
> [url]http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4467/s5033033.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Your Tempest looks clean! I like it a lot

You should join the NZXT Case Club and show off your excellent build.


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Your Tempest looks clean! I like it a lot
> 
> You should join the NZXT Case Club and show off your excellent build.



Thanks, after some time managed to get my way.
I will be joining the club. thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

mine atm 

welcome to the jungle


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mine atm
> 
> welcome to the jungle
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100825/P1010015.jpg



What happend to the AMD rig?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

whoa thats some months ago hehe

i sold it, cause i needed a laptop for the study's , but then that got cancelled due to not enough people attending.

so i sold the laptop, and got a Q9550 from KieX, and a maximus II formula + the other things you can see in my system specs 

so yeah

and next week i should get a new case and new monitor


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whoa thats some months ago hehe
> 
> i sold it, cause i needed a laptop for the study's , but then that got cancelled due to not enough people attending.
> 
> ...



What case are you thinking about getting?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 26, 2010)

maybe a Raven02, FT02B, or the Phantom 

not sure yet, still have a week to find the right one

im thinking it should have room for 1 or 2 dual rads, as i wanna get some WC for it sometime in the near future

or i could get a used case, like a TJ07 or 800D


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't particularly think the RV02 will fit two duel rads maybe one tripple underneath or you could get the RV02 with the window and hack it to fit two duel Rads on the side that'd work


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0577.jpg



What case is that, your system specs don't want to drop down for some reason 

Looks great, really clean.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks. The Case is a Thermaltake Spedo Advance .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks. The Case is a Thermaltake Spedo Advance .



ah, I've looked into these cases before, really like them a lot.  very roomy!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ah, I've looked into these cases before, really like them a lot.  very roomy!



Heaps of room for a dual loop later on


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0577.jpg





Craigleberry said:


> Heaps of room for a dual loop later on
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0574.jpg



Nice upgrade Craig! Your rig is looking better and better. That H50 looks like a bit of a stretch though, you should slap a fan on the other side of the rad and go for a push/pull configuration.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0577.jpg



That case makes that mb look small

Nice cable management - looks "clean".


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice upgrade Craig! Your rig is looking better and better. That H50 looks like a bit of a stretch though, you should slap a fan on the other side of the rad and go for a push/pull configuration.



Push/Pull the way to go yeah? I will give it a try later. I have a pair of these . You reckon they will do the job?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2010)

They should do the job just fine.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Push/Pull the way to go yeah? I will give it a try later. I have a pair of these . You reckon they will do the job?



No. They suck. You should send them to me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2010)

dont listen to wile E, i'm closer. send them to me.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2010)

No - I am closer


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm better than you.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh - you were talking to Mussels. Sorry~


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Decided to keep the fans for myself.  Turned the cathodes off. I am starting to feels sorry for my PSU .


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Decided to keep the fans for myself.  Turned the cathodes off. I am starting to feels sorry for my PSU .
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0578.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0579.jpg



Sorry for the PSU? Eh. It's a *Tough*Power.

And if you were serious: cathodes draw like what, 10w max? I fail to see why your PSU wouldn't keep up with your system.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok then I will turn them mofo's back on.  Temps are a bit better. I used the stock TIM . I might get bored later and see how much different MX-2 makes.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok then I will turn them mofo's back on.  Temps are a bit better. I used the stock TIM . I might get bored later and see how much different MX-2 makes.



I see an i7 920, Gigabyte UD5, 2 HDD's a pump and a 5870. Except for the 5870 (I had a 4850) I used to run a pretty similar setup with high powered fans on a 500w PSU. With the GFX card and the CPU OC'd that was nearing the PSU's limit. You should be perfectly safe


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Thrackan. That is a 12" E-banger not a 5870  its a 5970.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks Thrackan. That is a 12" E-banger not a 5870  its a 5970.



Nice, can't see your specs so I had to gamble


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

Fixed system spec's. You should be able to see them now?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2010)

Much better!


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 27, 2010)

Very good, but not a little dirty?
These are cooling noctua the H50?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 27, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> Very good, but not a little dirty?
> These are cooling noctua the H50?



Yeah may be a little dirty in there. I dont often get in there with a camera flash that shows up every spec of dust though so it does not bother me that much. But if it bothers you I can clean it.

As good as it gets. Any cleaner and i will be booted from the thread and told to post in the case gallery......  Must go to the hardware shop in the morning and get some more bolts for the Rad n fans.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 27, 2010)

If your case is considered dirty, then mine must be a cesspool of filth.  Yours looks pretty squeaky to me, a very nice job.


----------



## Azma (Aug 27, 2010)

Got my system stable @ 4 Ghz now Dunno if I shuld try lowering the voltages? What do you guys think?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

use anything else than speedfan, 

use coretemp, realtemp, or hwmonitor

but the vltage seems perfect to me

did you only test with intelburn?

what about gaming, movies and such?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 27, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Got my system stable @ 4 Ghz now Dunno if I shuld try lowering the voltages? What do you guys think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/hihihi.png



r u sure its stable? 5 runs on ibt i personally dont think is enuf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

fuck the cpu testing, i can do 10hours prime, and when i play a game, instant crash

so go through your daily stuff, gaming, movies, pr0n, whatever, and if it passes that, then its stable imo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Got my system stable @ 4 Ghz now Dunno if I shuld try lowering the voltages? What do you guys think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/hihihi.png



Run ITB on max mem and turn the threads from auto to 8 and do the test again for 10 loops

I thought my I7 was stable at 1.25v after doing just the standard ITB but when i maxed the settings it BSOD. i got it stable at 1.275v for 20 passes of IBT on max mem and 8 threads and also OCCT on max for 4 hrs


----------



## Azma (Aug 27, 2010)

Only tested intelburn  Play`d some BFBC2 now without any problemos.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 27, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok then I will turn them mofo's back on.  Temps are a bit better. I used the stock TIM . I might get bored later and see how much different MX-2 makes.



You got to get rid of the H50's stock TIM..they really cake it on there. Your temps will improve a lot if you reapply I nice thin layer of that MX-2.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 27, 2010)

i might get a Apple G5 case soonl its been modded to ATX, just need to paint it another color as i dont like the aluminium


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You got to get rid of the H50's stock TIM..they really cake it on there. Your temps will improve a lot if you reapply I nice thin layer of that MX-2.



I did look at it and think WTF how much do you want to waste lol. I usually go with a nice layer over the CPU and have always got a good result. For interest's sake I thought I would see what the diffeence was so I used the stock TIM... I will put MX-2 on later and post back the difference.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Yeah may be a little dirty in there. I dont often get in there with a camera flash that shows up every spec of dust though so it does not bother me that much. But if it bothers you I can clean it.
> 
> As good as it gets. Any cleaner and i will be booted from the thread and told to post in the case gallery......  Must go to the hardware shop in the morning and get some more bolts for the Rad n fans.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0580.jpg



Very clean looking rig.

Having the rad for the H50 at the top of the case kind of scares me though, especally with those two Noctua fans. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

yay, i will be getting the G5 case the 1st.

+ i have a friend who paints cars  Candy Paint here i come


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very clean looking rig.
> 
> Having the rad for the H50 at the top of the case kind of scares me though, especally with those two Noctua fans. lol



No chance of it falling lol. I was wondering if the pump can handle it 



(FIH) The Don said:


> yay, i will be getting the G5 case the 1st.
> 
> + i have a friend who paints cars  Candy Paint here i come



 MMMMM Candy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

should get a Price estimate on it tomorrow

heres the case


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should get a Price estimate on it tomorrow
> 
> heres the case
> 
> ...



Should be great fun to do a mod on. Would look very nice in Blue.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah im thinking black, blue or red


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry...

Turn your H50 around the other way, a 180 degree rotation. That way your not stretching the tubing.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Craigleberry...
> 
> Turn your H50 around the other way, a 180 degree rotation. That way your not stretching the tubing.



Ok will do that when I do the MX-2.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 28, 2010)

...but, but then the logo would be upside down! That's going to raise temps at least 5C! 

Don't fall into the sarchasm, its a long way down.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

at least, and with some blu cathodes thats another 5c


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> at least, and with some blu cathodes thats another 5c



Ah yeah logo upside down and cathodes I am doomed to have high temps forever. Might have to get a sticker to cover the logo.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 28, 2010)

Found my camera cable, editing for better pics.

Just got done transferring my system from a Cosmos 1000 to Obsidian 700D.














Next comes water.






Edit:

When I first got this package I didn't realize how big this thing was.  I think Corsair should use this image for an ad campaign:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok will do that when I do the MX-2.





theonedub said:


> ...but, but then the logo would be upside down! That's going to raise temps at least 5C!
> 
> Don't fall into the sarchasm, its a long way down.



I mean the radiator portion, not the pump/block assembly.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah those corsair cases are monsters

looking forward to the 600D though


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I mean the radiator portion, not the pump/block assembly.



LOL what if I put it where the red box is on the photo?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> LOL what if I put it where the red box is on the photo?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/rad.jpeg



Nah, me liek where it's at right now!!! LOL


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nah, me liek where it's at right now!!! LOL



Ok I am off to do this MX-2 Rad 180 flip yo over and out. See you all on the flip side


----------



## Frizz (Aug 28, 2010)

*Cabling Mess in the 1200*

Just wanted to post pics of a couple of upgrades. 

DAMN I need a new case! Just waiting on NZXT phantom 

I had to place the 9600gt on the first PCIEx16 slot since the 5970 and 5870 would block each other's fan if placed right underneath each other. There's also a plastic shroud to keep the 5970 from drooping.





The SSD's completely ruined cable management.









And here's the desk I initially bought for eyefinity which I measured to fit 3x 24 inch monitors.. but since I wasn't too happy I just placed my tower on the desk instead.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

thats  VERY nice rig you got there 

im thinking about this


----------



## theonedub (Aug 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I mean the radiator portion, not the pump/block assembly.



I see


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

That looks nice Don, I love the PowerMac G5/Mac Pro cases


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah cant wait to get the case, should be fun, might as well order a dremel too


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> Here my pain in the ass build home server
> 
> - i3 540
> - x2 500 caviar blue
> ...



That looks awesome!

Mind getting more pics?
What's your impression of the PC-Q08 and the H55N?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

that looks nice Erazer, 

im thinking about something similar just with the Fractal Design Array instead, love the design of that case


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that looks nice Erazer,
> 
> im thinking about something similar just with the Fractal Design Array instead, love the design of that case



I'm considering downsizing my i7 and the H55N and Q08 look _very_ temping


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

any reason for the downsize?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats  VERY nice rig you got there
> 
> im thinking about this
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r597710d0ec3.jpg



Wow,I didn't realize those Mac cases had so much room. Are you going to start a project log on this build?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

was kinda surprised too, but then again, they build them for those dual cpu boards, and what not, 

yeah i think i will, but i think ill wait until im halfway with the mod, so i know im not backing out again, the other 2 worklogs didnt really turn out that good haha 

i also mailed some auto painters to hear how much they want for the painting, so that should be answered tomorrow or monday


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Done the TIM change and 180 flip. Temps are worse. Might be a bit of mucking around today me thinks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

im still amazed how long that card is, even after so long


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> There's also a plastic shroud to keep the 5970 from drooping.



 I Like that PSU. I am just about to order one its a toss up between 3 The Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W  , The Corsair Hx-1000 or the coolermaster gold. My TT 750W is making random ticking noises and will be getting RMA'd. 
Here is what I done to hold up my 5970.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

id get the enermax or the CM,

the HX1000W is overrated imo


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

I like the look of the enermax a lot but looks are not everything. And I dont honestly know which one would be best. I guess they would all be around the same?


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Done the TIM change and 180 flip. Temps are worse. Might be a bit of mucking around today me thinks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100827/IMG_0595.jpg



Worse?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah, but if I were to choose........then the CM gold


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Worse?



Yes a lot worse by at least 7 degrees. Stuff knows why. I will do it again with a little less paste but dont think I put too much on.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow,I didn't realize those Mac cases had so much room. Are you going to start a project log on this build?



They are incredibly well built too. Really thick aluminum. Nice and heavy.



Craigleberry said:


> I Like that PSU. I am just about to order one its a toss up between 3 The Enermax Revolution85+ 1050W  , The Corsair Hx-1000 or the coolermaster gold. My TT 750W is making random ticking noises and will be getting RMA'd.
> Here is what I done to hold up my 5970.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/IMG_0596.jpg



Enermax. They are kicking PSU ass these days. Top, TOP tier stuff.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 28, 2010)

As a current owner of an HX750W and a previous owner of a Revolution 950W, I'd say go for the Revolution!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok this is the one I like.
I am off now to re-apply MX-2. might try a thinner layer of it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

you guys have some insane prices on hardware

that psu would be like 500$ here in denmark

just put like a rice corn on the cpu, and nothing more, then just spread it out on the cpu


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you guys have some insane prices on hardware
> 
> that psu would be like 500$ here in denmark
> 
> just put like a rice corn on the cpu, and nothing more, then just spread it out on the cpu




LOL lucky I do not live in Denmark  . I only put a grain of rice size on there. Spread it out with a plastic bag evenly on the cpu. I cleaned the cpu and block with proper TIM remover and then used a surface purifier to ready the surface. It may be tension related but I will pull it apart and try again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

you do run the pump at full speed right?

yeah i hate our hw prices, and car prices, 

other than that its pretty good living here.

gotta eat 

fresh out the bakery


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2010)

@don






You will never think the same of your sticky buns AGAIN!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

ah well, i already ate them


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Swapped out the MX-2 with some AS5 still the same deal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

and you run the pump at full speed?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Ok this is the one I like.
> I am off now to re-apply MX-2. might try a thinner layer of it.



same PSU here costs $421.19NZD


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and you run the pump at full speed?


Yep  I am about to put the RAD back the way I had it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

what are you temps?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

With the IFX-14 I had idle temps around 35
With the stock TIM and before I moved the RAD I had 35-37 idle
Now I have 44 idle and it was the same last time before i tried AS5


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry if I just jumped in a bit late, but what was it that you just did that your temps raised?  Push and Pull and rotated the H50 base?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

idle temps suck with the h50

what is the load temps?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2010)

Idle temps do not count. What are load temps?

And double check your fans. You sure you didn't accidentally flip one around the wrong way?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Idle temps do not count. What are load temps?
> 
> And double check your fans. You sure you didn't accidentally flip one around the wrong way?



"often overlooked"


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> "often overlooked"



Yep. I only asked because I've actually made the mistake myself before. It's easy enough to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yep. I only asked because I've actually made the mistake myself before. It's easy enough to do.



Same here bro, just sometimes you don't notice even if you know by memory which way it goes.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Fans are both flowing in the same direction.  Up and out of the case. Should have kept with the stock TIM lol. AS5 needs time to bed in I know. I will load it up and check temps.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

seems okay

if you really want a lower temp then you have to get some real watercooling


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> seems okay
> 
> if you really want a lower temp then you have to get some real watercooling



I might have to


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

does 120$ seem fair to get that G5 case paintet Metallic Red?

remember i live in denmark, så put 30% to your american prices


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

jusrt put an accelero S1 + 140mm noctua fan on my 5870. pics later.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah sounds ok. Do you have to rub it back first? What sort of paint enamel or acrilic?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

and one of the ram sinks i used on the VRM's


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cable ties would have to be one of the best inventions of all time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Yeah sounds ok. Do you have to rub it back first? What sort of paint enamel or acrilic?



idk, im not into all that, thought it was just 1 type haha


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Cable ties would have to be one of the best inventions of all time.



hells yeah. i wanted to keep the stock backplate, so i used zip ties to hold it on as well (for protection of the back of the card, as opposed to cooling)


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk, im not into all that, thought it was just 1 type haha



There is acrylic base and enamel base.  Most likely any paint on your case would be enamel if that is the case you cannot paint acrylic over the top. It would need to go back to bare metal. But if your mate is a panel beater spray painter hopefully he uses 2 pack which is enamel.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/Capture219.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/Capture220.jpg
> 
> ...



That cooler brings me back to the HD 4850 days , still one of the best I've used, how much better is it compared to the stock reference cooler Muss?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> That cooler brings me back to the HD 4850 days , still one of the best I've used, how much better is it compared to the stock reference cooler Muss?



dunno, i assume lots 


main advantage was noise, while the reference cooler didnt have much in the way of wind noise, it DID have an annoying rattle at anything but the slowest speed.


----------



## sapetto (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this necessary Mussels because in your system specs its written that you keep the card at stock clocks? Anyway i like it


----------



## Frizz (Aug 28, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Is this necessary Mussels because in your system specs its written that you keep the card at stock clocks? Anyway i like it



My HIS 5870 only goes up to 900 core ... but its perfect I guess since its the most stable clocks my 5970 can get to without the VRMs reaching 120 degrees


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

ever tried putting a fan on the VRM sink maybe a little 50/60mm one it's surprising just much cooler they run with even a piffling little bit of air moving over te sink


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Is this necessary Mussels because in your system specs its written that you keep the card at stock clocks? Anyway i like it



noise. rather, lack of.

i'm getting tempted to BIOS mod it now with higher volts + CCC limits, there any easy walkthroughs?

things i need to know:

what tools we use for 5k cards
how to rip my BIOS off my card for backup purposes (GPU-Z doesnt work?)

edit: figured most of it out, only advanced questions left... will look for a thread on it


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ordered some new bits, got a TX650 on its way and a CM Storm Sniper, should have pictures for you all mid next week! Dont think ive posted in here since I had my Jr, not sure but ill deffinitely get this set up posted


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Aug 28, 2010)

My PC atm:


































Got this case for 40€ and I'm very happy with it. I like that you can install many fans and that it's all black.
I will upgrade the cpu cooler in the near future, maybe a cm hyper 212+ or something.
I have 2 more gb of Crucial BT ram on the way, will post pictures soon.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

ooo a little stock AMD heatpipe cooler Hows the temps with that


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 28, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> My PC atm:
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3p/aq/3M0RIDiZ/ssa40811.jpg
> http://www.shrani.si/f/10/8R/1Arv1B45/ssa40815.jpg
> http://www.shrani.si/f/1A/5S/2E7tXPhY/ssa40825.jpg
> ...



Looks good man. I'm thinking of getting a couple more of those B&W NZXT fans (like the one on the back) to stick in the top two spots in my Gamma. They're really quiet, move a lot of air, and cheap.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 28, 2010)

Itll all be going into a Haf932 soon as im buying my buddies off him


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

Got my new Mobo yesterday. I worked a long day only to come home and install stuff in my PC, so please forgive the poor cable management.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

looking good  and hey, you still have better cable manegement than 90% of the others in here


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> My PC atm:
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3p/aq/3M0RIDiZ/ssa40811.jpg
> http://www.shrani.si/f/10/8R/1Arv1B45/ssa40815.jpg
> http://www.shrani.si/f/1A/5S/2E7tXPhY/ssa40825.jpg
> ...



Your case looks good bro! You should join the NZXT Case Clubhouse and post pics of your sweet rig!


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Aug 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> ooo a little stock AMD heatpipe cooler Hows the temps with that



around 40°C at idle and max 60°C with prime95



Soylent Joe said:


> Looks good man. I'm thinking of getting a couple more of those B&W NZXT fans (like the one on the back) to stick in the top two spots in my Gamma. They're really quiet, move a lot of air, and cheap.



yeah, I like the b&w color scheme too.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Aug 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Your case looks good bro! You should join the NZXT Case Clubhouse and post pics of your sweet rig!



ok, will do


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my new Mobo yesterday. I worked a long day only to come home and install stuff in my PC, so please forgive the poor cable management.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/ee8fb4f5.jpg



dude bro, your rig is getting better and better When are you going to paint the chassis black? You know you want to


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not going to, I have other plans for it. Just in the process of locating the stuff for it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

what do you have in mind then ? 

btw, how do you guys make those spoiler things?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you have in mind then ?
> 
> btw, how do you guys make those spoiler things?



["spoiler"] Your text here. ["/spoiler"] Except without the quotations. 


I'm thinking some carbon fiber tape for my case would look better on the inside than some plan old black paint that will chip.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 28, 2010)

sounds interesting, i think mnpctech has some pretty good stuff afaik

thx for the spoiler thing


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 28, 2010)

have to show u guys my getto mod for my p4 heat sink bracket  thats held on by bolts because i killed the clips for it


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally finished changing my HAF 922 and 932 for two Silverstone FT02's. Replaced the top 120mm fans with Skyte SlipStream 1900rpm's and put Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm's on both heatsinks.

i7 @ 4GHz full load hovering around 63C
GTX 275 and the 2x GTX460's full load hovering around 55C
(sorry no idea what idle temps are)

Going on holiday soon, but come the end of september will be putting the 2x 460's in the RED ft02 and possibly 2x GTX 470 in the BLACK.

So for now :


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

mmmmh ill take the redhead


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 29, 2010)

Those are some fucking beasts KieX.


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice, very nice KieX


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh ill take the redhead



I'd take either one, and slap a tripple rad in the bottom.  They are both extremely attractive.


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the appraisals 



MT Alex said:


> I'd take either one, and slap a tripple rad in the bottom.



Only problem with that is that the layout will dump the heat from rad back into case. TJ07 would be a better choice for water. But I prefer air personally so these were best choice.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2010)

Very true.  Once everthing has a block, however, ambient case temps don't mean quite so much.  Just a fan or two for the HDDs.

Very nice job on both.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 29, 2010)

do i hear 12way sli anyone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2010)

WTH is this?


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WTH is this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/asus_x3_rogxpander_3_dh_fx57.jpg



ROG Expander


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WTH is this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/asus_x3_rogxpander_3_dh_fx57.jpg





KieX said:


> ROG Expander



No case can fit a card on one of those extenders due to it rising to far up from the motherboard.(and the length of it)

Pretty pointless unless you don't mind having your parts outside 24/7.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> ROG Expander





CDdude55 said:


> No case can fit a card on one of those extenders due to it rising to far up from the motherboard.(and the length of it)
> 
> Pretty pointless unless you don't mind having your parts outside 24/7.



I think if was only meant for tech-station enthusiasts Still, its pretty narly!


----------



## stefanels (Aug 29, 2010)

That's just CRUEL...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> Thanks for the appraisals
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is that the layout will dump the heat from rad back into case. TJ07 would be a better choice for water. But I prefer air personally so these were best choice.



I'd rather take in cool fresh air into the rad and dump the heat into the system, rather than to push the system heat thru my rad.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> Finally finished changing my HAF 922 and 932 for two Silverstone FT02's. Replaced the top 120mm fans with Skyte SlipStream 1900rpm's and put Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm's on both heatsinks.
> 
> i7 @ 4GHz full load hovering around 63C
> GTX 275 and the 2x GTX460's full load hovering around 55C
> ...



only thing i liked about the FT02 case over my RV02 is the HDD bays are a much better idea other than that they are pretty much the same on the inside 

they look great though


----------



## theonedub (Aug 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> Finally finished changing my HAF 922 and 932 for two Silverstone FT02's. Replaced the top 120mm fans with Skyte SlipStream 1900rpm's and put Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm's on both heatsinks.
> 
> i7 @ 4GHz full load hovering around 63C
> GTX 275 and the 2x GTX460's full load hovering around 55C
> ...



Well done KieX, both those rigs are very well put together  I like the black one the best w/ the dual 460 Cyclones


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WTH is this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100828/asus_x3_rogxpander_3_dh_fx57.jpg



Whitemans Magic eh


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 29, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> No case can fit a card on one of those extenders due to it rising to far up from the motherboard.(and the length of it)
> *
> Pretty pointless unless you don't mind having your parts outside 24/7.*



No, that's just.... no.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 29, 2010)

It's not so bad if you can whip up your own case extension though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I think if was only meant for tech-station enthusiasts Still, its pretty narly!



Exactly.

But again, it's only meant for those people that have no need for a case.(but the extenders are in fact awesome overall)


----------



## KieX (Aug 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'd rather take in cool fresh air into the rad and dump the heat into the system, rather than to push the system heat thru my rad.



Yeah, if I ever switch to water think that's the best way to do it.



Athlonite said:


> only thing i liked about the FT02 case over my RV02 is the HDD bays are a much better idea other than that they are pretty much the same on the inside
> 
> they look great though



The RV02 I believe has more space for PCI-E cards though. Just realised on the black case that if I were to go SLI i can't have physX with the UD5 board layout. And even if I had the EVGA's layout, with any optical drive simply can't run a third card. But none of my favorite games use physX so don't mind, yet a bit dissapointing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 29, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> No, that's just.... no.



That's the only way to go, imo. Cases are a hindrance.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's the only way to go, imo. Cases are a hindrance.



To an extent they are, but it depends on the person.

Personally i see a lot more disadvantages of running computer hardware outside of a case.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

The RV02 I believe has more space for PCI-E cards though. Just realised on the black case that if I were to go SLI i can't have physX with the UD5 board layout. And even if I had the EVGA's layout said:
			
		

> buy a shorter DVD burner I don't have a problem with my Pioneer DVR212S getting in the road of me putting a card in the last PCIe slot on my M3A32mvp-deluxe mobo if I wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> buy a shorter DVD burner I don't have a problem with my Pioneer DVR212S getting in the road of me putting a card in the last PCIe slot on my M3A32mvp-deluxe mobo if I wanted to
> 
> http://public.bay.livefilestore.com...P7_AWVdxVvZ3pw/3 new on with flash.JPG?psid=1
> 
> as you can see it's barely longer than the 5.25" bay itself



How much space is there left to put a 120.3 rad in the bottom?  Have any idea, or possible to measure if you can?  Thank you anyhow, I just haven't came across any of these cases water cooled, not that I remember at least.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm betting he has like 400mm since the fans on the floor are 180mm each.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

it's about 500mm along the bottom on the inside there is however room to sling one under the case anything around 38mm or slimmer would fit there hose holes in the bottom of the case at the back end aswell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll check this out in detail another day, see what I can find.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

are those the silverstone fans? 

they're freakin expensive lol

like 20€/25$ here

love the rig btw


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

sweet as CP .... planning for a water cooling loop in one of these case is a bit of a mission not to bad if you only have 3 or less HDD's you can place the pump under the HDD cage


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 30, 2010)

My rad with 38mm's is 84.5mm thick.  There would have to be some underside slingage.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are those the silverstone fans?
> 
> they're freakin expensive lol
> 
> ...



yup they are um they are only cost me 57 bucks for the 3 here


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> My rad with 38mm's is 845mm thick.  There would have to be some underside slingage.



err WxHxL (w=120mm, h=38mm, l=??? however many 120mm fans you can put on it + a bit for the inlet/outlet connectors)


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> err WxHxL (w=120mm, h=38mm, l=??? however many 120mm fans you can put on it + a bit for the inlet/outlet connectors)



Sorry, I forgot a decimal.  Right around 84mm thick.  Looks tight between HDD cage and bottom of case.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

id say you could fit a dual rad /triple and then there would still be room for like gtx-470 and such

the 470 is as long as to the mb's edge


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 30, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> To an extent they are, but it depends on the person.
> 
> Personally i see a lot more disadvantages of running computer hardware outside of a case.



Me too , I have kids with passion fingers... Everything they touch they ..... Well you know what I mean


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's the only way to go, imo. Cases are a hindrance.



It's the same with all parts: when outside the house, I like to have my parts neatly tucked in. Not everyone gets the privilege to see what's inside. They might find out it's just micro-ATX form factor


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2010)

Currently messing around with undervolting, what's the stock voltage for xeon 3220 first revision? ( 105w version) 

Got it down ( I think) to 1.1, I think stock was 1.22 or something not 100% sure.

Temperatures are great because of it. ( idle and full load here) It's 16c outside, not sure what it is in my room.







Might try getting to 1 v.

Doing this because this chips a dud for over clocking now 3.2 being it's sweet spot @ 1.29 volts, past that the voltage requirements and heat out put makes it not worth my time.

So lowering temps is my new bench marking XD


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Currently messing around with undervolting, what's the stock voltage for xeon 3220 first revision? ( 105w version)
> 
> Got it down ( I think) to 1.1, I think stock was 1.22 or something not 100% sure.
> 
> ...



its fun, isnt it 

its why i like modern stuff (like 5870's ), you can get really low idle wattage/temps without having to forgo OCing


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry, I forgot a decimal.  Right around 84mm thick.  Looks tight between HDD cage and bottom of case.



is that with or without fans attached


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

god damn cheap arse Chinese Fans you wouldn't read about it my HD5770 isn't evan an year old and the fans gone poo it's jammed tighter than the proverbial nuns you know what  

and when i removed the vid card and pulled the fan off it's some fully sealed thing that can't be re-lubed so I had to ghetto mod a case fan for now as all the shops are closed   

one good thing though the temps have gone down a couple of Deg C


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> is that with or without fans attached



With, Panflo 38mms.  A guy could put the 38mms in the case, sling the rad under the chassis, and extend the feet if he wanted a set of pull fans.

Video card looks good.  I'd leave it that way.


----------



## KieX (Aug 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> buy a shorter DVD burner I don't have a problem with my Pioneer DVR212S getting in the road of me putting a card in the last PCIe slot on my M3A32mvp-deluxe mobo if I wanted to
> 
> http://public.bay.livefilestore.com...P7_AWVdxVvZ3pw/3 new on with flash.JPG?psid=1
> 
> as you can see it's barely longer than the 5.25" bay itself



Nice! Think those fans should be on my list of things to buy too. What temps are you getting with passive heatsink in that rig?

My drive is Blu-Ray, too damn expensive atm for me to start looking for an exchange one  Think external enclosure will be the solution to my problem.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think I ever posted my latest setup... here it is. (Apple haters... zip it.  )






MacBook Pro i5
Replaced original HD with WD Scorpio Black 7200RPM 500GB
Logitech Illuminated Keyboard
Apple Magic Mouse 
Alupad Mouse Pad (Image here)
23" Samsung PX2370 LED Monitor
Rain Design mStand Laptop Stand

Now, PC related, I still have my water setup and of course my homemade tech station. Once I'm feeling the OC'ing itch again, I will probably pickup another AMD setup. I had too much fun with the 1090T to not go back to AMD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

wow, ben a while since we heard from you 

looking good


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I don't think I ever posted my latest setup... here it is. (Apple haters... zip it.  )
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4864844741_db00117b66_o.jpg



That's why the picture is in b&w....Macs aren't worthy enough to be in vivid color like PC's

*j/k bro!* Your setup looks sweeeet!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks!
I'd be more active but, just had a baby. He's keeping us occupied no doubt.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 30, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> thanks!
> I'd be more active but, just had a baby. He's keeping us occupied no doubt.



oh right on! congratulations on the little bundle


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

KieX said:


> Nice! Think those fans should be on my list of things to buy too. What temps are you getting with passive heatsink in that rig?
> 
> My drive is Blu-Ray, too damn expensive atm for me to start looking for an exchange one  Think external enclosure will be the solution to my problem.



It's not a passive HSF it's an Tuniq Tower 120 the fan sits in the middle and is held by the black top piece and frame you see



Quote:Originally Posted by MT Alex  
With, Panflo 38mms. A guy could put the 38mms in the case, sling the rad under the chassis, and extend the feet if he wanted a set of pull fans.

Video card looks good. I'd leave it that way.

if you put the rad under the case and just use the 180mm fans in the case as they do move a fair amount of air .... the standard fans that come with the case have two speed settings LO=700rpm and HI= 1000rpm on high they move about 117cfm each whilst remaining fairly quiet



number five is alive  it wont be long before he's sleeping right through the night

I would but i can't be arsed


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

not to be rude , but just edit you post next time


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Me too , I have kids with passion fingers... Everything they touch they ..... Well you know what I mean



Beatings.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 30, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I don't think I ever posted my latest setup... here it is. (Apple haters... zip it.  )
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4864844741_db00117b66_o.jpg
> 
> ...



Simply beautiful. You've got very good tastes


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Beatings.



haha yes a short sharp shock to the knuckles usually does the trick


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

athlonite: please edit that triple post into one, you can delete your own posts in the edit menu, so just cut nad paste them back into one post.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

woohoooo just ordered my first sleeving 

later ill order the new 24"'er , a new harddrive, not sure if i want a ssd yet, will see what the budget says


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> thanks!
> I'd be more active but, just had a baby. He's keeping us occupied no doubt.



Cigars!!  Hope all is well and the little tike has a long and happy life.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> athlonite: please edit that triple post into one, you can delete your own posts in the edit menu, so just cut nad paste them back into one post.



Done


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> woohoooo just ordered my first sleeving
> 
> later ill order the new 24"'er , a new harddrive, not sure if i want a ssd yet, will see what the budget says



Do you already have the PCI-E and 24Pin remover tool. If you don't it is a good idea because those pins cannot be removed with the save my wallet pin remover. 

You may already know this but I am just giving you a heads up as that tool is a lifesaver.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

oh snap i forgot, 

im gonna order a set now, otherwise, there is the staples


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2010)

@don

Gonna look nice. Gonna b finishing up my black theme soon. Got the blacklights in,  waiting on crossbow for my dk. Still need to pickup a rivet gun to paint my interior and some pcie extensions.



Anyone with experience working with alu, must know what kind of paint to get.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 1, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Do you already have the PCI-E and 24Pin remover tool. If you don't it is a good idea because those pins cannot be removed with the save my wallet pin remover.
> 
> You may already know this but I am just giving you a heads up as that tool is a lifesaver.



Staples work, but they're a ROYAL pita imho. I also used a small watchmakers screwdriver, that's almost exactly the same as a normal pin remover


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice don! post some pics once your setup!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of using a Thermalright V2 as a NB cooler, thoughts?

And will it even fit ...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Staples work, but they're a ROYAL pita imho. I also used a small watchmakers screwdriver, that's almost exactly the same as a normal pin remover



That's what I use. A jeweler's screwdriver.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 1, 2010)

ordered a psu modding kit

if that fails, i have a ton of small screwdrivers and other stuff i can use


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is my pc atm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

Love the loop CB


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 1, 2010)

Loop looks good CB. Only see one thing. Maybe this can help.. Can't you turn the CPU block to make it where it's less tubing for the rad to block? I mean counterclock wise 180 and it should make for even less tubing from the rad>block.. It shouldn't matter temp wise since you have enough head on the pump.

Ether way, it's a good look for that system.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Loop looks good CB. Only see one thing. Maybe this can help.. Can't you turn the CPU block to make it where it's less tubing for the rad to block? I mean counterclock wise 180 and it should make for even less tubing from the rad>block.. It shouldn't matter temp wise since you have enough head on the pump.
> 
> Ether way, it's a good look for that system.



+1, can u turn the rad as well so the inlets would be facing the inside the case? or this even possible cant tell in the pic


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

This summer so far has been really cool, but the heat is starting to pick up. So I decided to remove one of my gtx285's to reduce on the heat coming from my rig. Also from doing that my pci-e x1 is available for me to install this X-fi Fatal1ty card I had laying around. 

I figured since I'm doing this I might as well re-apply the TIM on my H50, because when I installed it at the time I was running really low on thermal compound and ended up mixing a bunch of pastes (cm stock, zerotherm, ocz, zalman) together Hopefully re-appling some Gelid GC-extreme to the cpu will drop temps a little bit. Also I have the push/pull exhausting out the case and I have seen some setups as an intake? I was thinking of trying that....what do you guys think?

Yes my first crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This summer so far has been really cool, but the heat is starting to pick up. So I decided to remove one of my gtx285's to reduce on the heat coming from my rig. Also from doing that my pci-e x1 is available for me to install this X-fi Fatal1ty card I had laying around.
> 
> I figured since I'm doing this I might as well re-apply the TIM on my H50, because when I installed it at the time I was running really low on thermal compound and ended up mixing a bunch of pastes (cm stock, zerotherm, ocz, zalman) together Hopefully re-appling some Gelid GC-extreme to the cpu will drop temps a little bit. Also I have the push/pull exhausting out the case and I have seen some setups as an intake? I was thinking of trying that....what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Very sweet rig.  I'm a huge Half-Life fan so i love the theme

And in the case of the H50 i personally think it's best to have the fan intaking cool air from the outside of the case and threw the rad. I believe Corsair recommends this to.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Very sweet rig.  I'm a huge Half-Life fan so i love the theme
> 
> And in the case of the H50 i personally think it's best to have the fan intaking cool air from the outside of the case and threw the rad. I believe Corsair recommends this to.



I knew I heard about it from somewhere, thanks CD I think I will give that a try.

*EDIT:*

Ok so I removed one card, reapplied the TIM and flipped the fans to intake cool air from the outside in. Well much to my surprise the temps stayed the exact same and I kinda feel like it was a big waste of my time.





more crappy cell phone pics





temps for both setups:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This summer so far has been really cool, but the heat is starting to pick up. So I decided to remove one of my gtx285's to reduce on the heat coming from my rig. Also from doing that my pci-e x1 is available for me to install this X-fi Fatal1ty card I had laying around.
> 
> I figured since I'm doing this I might as well re-apply the TIM on my H50, because when I installed it at the time I was running really low on thermal compound and ended up mixing a bunch of pastes (cm stock, zerotherm, ocz, zalman) together Hopefully re-appling some Gelid GC-extreme to the cpu will drop temps a little bit. Also I have the push/pull exhausting out the case and I have seen some setups as an intake? I was thinking of trying that....what do you guys think?
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This summer so far has been really cool, but the heat is starting to pick up. So I decided to remove one of my gtx285's to reduce on the heat coming from my rig. Also from doing that my pci-e x1 is available for me to install this X-fi Fatal1ty card I had laying around.
> 
> I figured since I'm doing this I might as well re-apply the TIM on my H50, because when I installed it at the time I was running really low on thermal compound and ended up mixing a bunch of pastes (cm stock, zerotherm, ocz, zalman) together Hopefully re-appling some Gelid GC-extreme to the cpu will drop temps a little bit. Also I have the push/pull exhausting out the case and I have seen some setups as an intake? I was thinking of trying that....what do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Very nice color-theme


----------



## Bow (Sep 2, 2010)

I am about ready to fill my pc with cement and use it for my boat anchor


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This summer so far has been really cool, but the heat is starting to pick up. So I decided to remove one of my gtx285's to reduce on the heat coming from my rig. Also from doing that my pci-e x1 is available for me to install this X-fi Fatal1ty card I had laying around.
> 
> I figured since I'm doing this I might as well re-apply the TIM on my H50, because when I installed it at the time I was running really low on thermal compound and ended up mixing a bunch of pastes (cm stock, zerotherm, ocz, zalman) together Hopefully re-appling some Gelid GC-extreme to the cpu will drop temps a little bit. Also I have the push/pull exhausting out the case and I have seen some setups as an intake? I was thinking of trying that....what do you guys think?
> 
> ...





CDdude55 said:


> Very sweet rig.  I'm a huge Half-Life fan so i love the theme
> 
> 
> And in the case of the H50 i personally think it's best to have the fan intaking cool air from the outside of the case and threw the rad. I believe Corsair recommends this to.





Chicken Patty said:


>





Laurijan said:


> Very nice color-theme



Thanks guys, it's been awhile since I have done anything with my rig. Just thought I would tweak it a bit and post pics. This case looks bigger without that 2nd card in there! Yes I love the black/orange theme because well yeah H.L. but also at the time when I built it there was very little orange in other rigs. All I ever saw before was Blue, Red, Green, UV, White or Purple...but not Orange. Some of you know of the extent I went to get Orange LED fans and cathodes.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/IMG_0608.jpg



Look'in good bro! I'm just curious, why did you decide to mount the rad on the outside of the case? (keep it room temperature or did not fit with motherboard maybe?)


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Look'in good bro! I'm just curious, why did you decide to mount the rad on the outside of the case? (keep it room temperature or did not fit with motherboard maybe?)



I put it outside to keep the temp down .


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I put it outside to keep the temp down .



Yeah I had a feeling thats why.....so what are your temps like now?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Idle temps are down by 5 degrees. I have not stressed it yet but I am sure they will be good 

EDIT: Stress tess on fresh AS5


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Idle temps are down by 5 degrees. I have not stressed it yet but I am sure they will be good



Sweet

EDIT; Wow those are some good temps @3.3Ghz!


I cant wait to venture back into water cooling, I am saving up for a full tower (Haf-X or 800D)because as much as I love my Tempest it is a big pain in the neck to WC. 




....and NO I'm not selling my Tempest case EVER!!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 2, 2010)

Bow said:


> I am about ready to fill my pc with cement and use it for my boat anchor



Tape it and youtube it please


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Tape it and youtube it please



+1 another yt channel to subscribe to next to cyberdruids


----------



## Triprift (Sep 2, 2010)

Now this will be good.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Original build 

wow are those 9600gt's? wow that seems like long time ago


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Original build
> 
> wow are those 9600gt's? *wow that seems like long time ago*
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/HL-PC.jpg



back when pluto was a planet!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> back when pluto was a planet!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/IMG_0608.jpg



Nice setup man! 

On a side note:
I wish mfg. would stick to one color. I mean your setup is like mine. It looks like a clown blew up in a box.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 2, 2010)

Are the 6" crossfire bridges the ones needed to span 2 PCIe slots?

I just got another 5870 and while the temps are good I want to move the bottom card from the 3rd slot to the 5th on my P6T6. That way the card in the 1st slot has some breathing room.



Mussels said:


> back when pluto was a planet!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice setup man!
> 
> On a side note:
> I wish mfg. would stick to one color. I mean your setup is like mine. It looks like a clown blew up in a box.



the last time they unified colors, everything was beige.

lets not go there again, i'd rather stick with my skittles vomit PC.

scuse the grain, pic taken in near darkness.






and yeah, i have a dust cover over the PSU, its just a bit blurry so it looks solid


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the last time they unified colors, everything was beige.
> 
> lets not go there again, i'd rather stick with my skittles vomit PC.
> 
> ...



*Mussels PSU* 

"I CAN"T BREATH"


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

DUST.....IN.....LUNGS......CANT............AAAAAAACHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time to do some dusting


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the last time they unified colors, everything was beige.
> 
> lets not go there again, i'd rather stick with my skittles vomit PC.
> 
> ...



I like dat plastic blue funnel you created with the CPU cooler

Everything else looks like dirty skittles


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the last time they unified colors, everything was beige.
> 
> lets not go there again, i'd rather stick with my skittles vomit PC.
> 
> ...



lol

For such a high end system i wouldn't expect the insides to look like that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2010)

the dust filter came with the case anyway, air gets through it just fine 


as for dust... well, thats why it aint on the floor. i use a compressor on it every month or two.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100903/11-139-003-S01.jpg



Not bad at all for that price.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100903/11-139-003-S01.jpg



It would look pretty sweet with a big window.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100903/11-139-003-S01.jpg



I'll let you know when I open the box in my kitchen


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 3, 2010)

ye ye smartass


----------



## btarunr (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture239.jpg



Why is your PSU upside-down? There is no intake under the PSU? I don't mean to crack a "everything is upside-down in Oz" joke.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why is your PSU upside-down? There is no intake under the PSU? I don't mean to crack a "everything is upside-down in Oz" joke.



....but his psu is right side up...

in this hemisphere! LOL


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why is your PSU upside-down? There is no intake under the PSU? I don't mean to crack a "everything is upside-down in Oz" joke.



restricted airflow causes too much noise, and if i do place it on the floor it sucks up all kinds of crap.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> restricted airflow causes too much noise, and if i do place it on the floor it sucks up all kinds of crap.



Protip: air flows backwards in OZ


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Why is your PSU upside-down? There is no intake under the PSU? I don't mean to crack a "everything is upside-down in Oz" joke.





Solaris17 said:


> ....but his psu is right side up...
> 
> in this hemisphere! LOL





Solaris17 said:


> Protip: air flows backwards in OZ


I went 
Then did this 

And now I'm like
:shadedshu

*facepalm*


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I went
> Then did this
> 
> And now I'm like
> ...



im in a good mood. and mussels has always been my personal favorite.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> im in a good mood. and mussels has always been my personal favorite.



I can tell... dammit man, I cant stop laughing at you now. I need to go to bed but you made my stomach hurt. Look at my sig btw


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I'll let you know when I open the box in my kitchen



You lucky bastard

Looks like I will be keeping an eye on your F/S threads


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 3, 2010)

I've seen a few that looked like they'd sucked up an entire furry little animal and then some LOL

and the case looks awesome Sneeky


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the dust filter came with the case anyway, air gets through it just fine
> 
> 
> as for dust... well, thats why it aint on the floor. i use a compressor on it every month or two.


 Mine IS on the floor and its a HAF case and doesnt look like that!



(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100903/11-139-003-S01.jpg


I love it!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine IS on the floor and its a HAF case and doesnt look like that!
> 
> 
> I love it!



HAF stands for High Air Flow the dust probably doesn't get a chance settle anywhere before being blasted out the back end and plastered to the wall


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bigger feet for the rig and BAM problem solved.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 3, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> HAF stands for High Air Flow the dust probably doesn't get a chance settle anywhere before being blasted out the back end and plastered to the wall



I just visualised a wall with a huge dust spot, thanks


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey guys first post here's a pic of my gear hows this look Craig!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2010)

looks good mate. And Welcome to TPU.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 3, 2010)

bruiserdor said:


> Hey guys first post here's a pic of my gear hows this look Craig!
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_jesh0KDNZg8/TH850wJXSaI/AAAAAAAAC8w/ty_X71mTI5k/s640/DSCF3359.JPG



Damn that looks good what specs you got with that beast of yours?

And welcome to the forums.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 3, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I just visualised a wall with a huge dust spot, thanks



i lol'd

i so know what that looks like


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 3, 2010)

Board is DFI Lanparty DKx58 T3eH6,cpu X58 980x, 6 gig of corsair TR3X6G1600C8 G, some more pics to come!


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 3, 2010)

The front panel is off in that photo as I was still fixing stuff up heres a shot of my desk with Craig's rig on my monitor


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks good I bet you cant wait for the new board.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 3, 2010)

Sure is a far cry from the setups I have last year and earlier this year.. keeping it simple.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100903/11-139-003-S01.jpg



 I didn't know it was out yet. It looks extremely nice for the price. Basically a between the 800D and the CM Storm Sniper, which is a good combination.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 3, 2010)

An older picture as I don't have all my HDD's in it here nor my other sticks of memory...but this is pretty much what it looks like inside. Hmmm this is an older picture...


----------



## justincole (Sep 3, 2010)

my haf named LEXA


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what do you guys think about this new case from Corsair?
> 
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> ...





Solaris17 said:


> ....but his psu is right side up...
> 
> in this hemisphere! LOL





Solaris17 said:


> Protip: air flows backwards in OZ





That protip part is the best.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 4, 2010)

New cooler, new card (since last post).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

is it the gelid cooler?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, plus backplate and cut-up stock vrm/ram cooler. Stiffens it up a good bit.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 4, 2010)

nice, how much better than the stock cooler?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 4, 2010)

80c after 10 minutes of OCCT 740 core, 29c idle. I believe stock can keep it under 90c at 100% fan speed but hardly practical with that noise level.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 4, 2010)

Sold HD 5870 and got 8800GT for now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Sold HD 5870 and got 8800GT for now.
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5383/img0974b.jpg
> 
> ...



Why get rid of the 5870?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why get rid of the 5870?



Price drops of HD5 soon. I wasn't very happy with it in the first place so 8800GT will have to do for while. I am done 'beta testing' AMD WHQL drivers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well that sucks! hope you find a better card


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Sep 4, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Price drops of HD5 soon. I wasn't very happy with it in the first place so 8800GT will have to do for while. I am done 'beta testing' AMD WHQL drivers.



I'm hearing more and more peeps making this statement in the last few months.....What is ATI/AMD doing to hose the drivers?...I use to run nothing but ATI/AMD hardware...never had 1/4 of the Issues I've seen posted....makes me really leery of switching platforms in the near future.


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flushed my loop last night, thought I'd take a few shots.. The picture doesn't do the Ultra Kaze fans any justice, they are thick.  They make that 3/4" compression fitting look like a 1/2".  I also have fan covers, cause I don't play with 2k-3k rpms and my fingers.  Dust doesn't even stick to them 

Does anyone make a 360 shroud with an air filter?  If not, someone should.  It would be a life saver in between water flushes.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 4, 2010)

Heh, I've never had any issues with drivers yet. Guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Sold HD 5870 and got 8800GT for now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/8741/img0976e.jpg



its like the little baby version of mine!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Flushed my loop last night, thought I'd take a few shots.. The picture doesn't do the Ultra Kaze fans any justice, they are thick.  They make that 3/4" compression fitting look like a 1/2".  I also have fan covers, cause I don't play with 2k-3k rpms and my fingers.  Dust doesn't even stick to them
> 
> Does anyone make a 360 shroud with an air filter?  If not, someone should.  It would be a life saver in between water flushes.



I dont see many people that have those rads with the barbs on either side, I love that idea. It seems to make more sense in many wc setups, is there a reason why I dont see people using those types of rad? All I ever see is both barbs on one side.

Lately I have been very interested in the 800D case, can you post a full shot of yours? pleeeease


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 4, 2010)

I will take some later in the day when the lighting is better.  I personally wold get a 700D.  NewEgg had them a week ago with a 650w psu and free shipping for $165 after MIR.  The rad is a BlackIce Xtreme III.  Some people don't like the barb layout, I do..  I think BlackIce is a VERY good product.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 4, 2010)

here's my new one that I just built yesterday...











messy wires, I know.. O:


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> here's my new one that I just built yesterday...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/DSC_0403.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice rig.

And as you mentioned, manage those cables. I'd doubt that 470 is breathing much in there lol.


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah I'm working on managing them, I was too excited to see it fly so i just threw it together xD


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I will take some later in the day when the lighting is better.  I personally wold get a 700D.  NewEgg had them a week ago with a 650w psu and free shipping for $165 after MIR.  The rad is a BlackIce Xtreme III.  Some people don't like the barb layout, I do..  I think BlackIce is a VERY good product.



Yeah I saw that deal on the 700D, but I'm a sucker for windows. That rad you have is perfect, left side to the cpu and right side to the bay res, I was just wondering if there was a performance difference as compared to the rads with both barbs on one side? If not, then that's cool!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2010)

Usually, single pass radiators (barbs on different sides) and dual pass radiators (barbs on one side) don't have that much of a real-world performance difference.

*these are norms. there are some dual pass rads with barbs on different sides, vise versa*


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I dont see many people that have those rads with the barbs on either side, I love that idea. It seems to make more sense in many wc setups, is there a reason why I dont see people using those types of rad? All I ever see is both barbs on one side.
> 
> Lately I have been very interested in the 800D case, can you post a full shot of yours? pleeeease



i don't use the single pass rads because i found their performance to be subpar to the dual pass rads.  i'm kinda a water cooling nub though... 

i have the 800d and it is epic, here is a shot for you. The case has changed a lot, i'll get a newer pic up later


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 4, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i don't use the single pass rads because i found their performance to be subpar to the dual pass rads.  i'm kinda a water cooling nub though...
> 
> i have the 800d and it is epic, here is a shot for you. The case has changed a lot, i'll get a newer pic up later
> 
> ...



Gotta love this case! Looking sleek!


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 4, 2010)

I did read before I got my 800D that they thought of everything.  They did almost.  When I first got the case, I put my rig in on air.  Then when my new 655 and 470 block came in I went back to all water.  You know how you get into a build and there are always screws you need and odds and ends.. There were rad screws, fan screws, through fan screws, fan gaskets, air filters.. you name it you got two of them.. I couldn't believe it.  Everything I totally needed was already included..  A very large need for a case of this size is a fan controller.  I use one on my rad, but if I were on air It would be a must. I got one with a card reader so it's dope.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I did read before I got my 800D that they thought of everything.  They did almost.  When I first got the case, I put my rig in on air.  Then when my new 655 and 470 block came in I went back to all water.  You know how you get into a build and there are always screws you need and odds and ends.. There were rad screws, fan screws, through fan screws, fan gaskets, air filters.. you name it you got two of them.. I couldn't believe it.  Everything I totally needed was already included..  A very large need for a case of this size is a fan controller.  I use one on my rad, but if I were on air It would be a must. I got one with a card reader so it's dope.



Well thanks for the mini review All the more reason I'm considering this case over the Haf-X. My only concern is the actual airflow? Since there are no fans on the side front panel and this restrictions of air coming from the bottom of the case. What were the temps like when you were running air coolers?


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 4, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## DaveK (Sep 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I knew I heard about it from somewhere, thanks CD I think I will give that a try.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> ...



Love the paint job man


----------



## Pickles24 (Sep 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well thanks for the mini review All the more reason I'm considering this case over the Haf-X. My only concern is the actual airflow? Since there are no fans on the side front panel and this restrictions of air coming from the bottom of the case. What were the temps like when you were running air coolers?



I can't really say about temps on air because this 470 is like a heater on air.  Most will say it's isn't good at all on air, I have never put any good 140mm's on it.

This 600T looks to be pretty good, out in a few weeks..  Twin 200mm at the top,120mm at the rear, air filters, 4 channel fan controller and the same unreal cable management. Great price. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139003


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I can't really say about temps on air because this 470 is like a heater on air.  Most will say it's isn't good at all on air, I have never put any good 140mm's on it.
> 
> This 600T looks to be pretty good, out in a few weeks..  Twin 200mm at the top,120mm at the rear, air filters, 4 channel fan controller and the same unreal cable management. Great price.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139003



Ya the 600T looks awesome, the design is a bit to bulky and bland imo though.

Was just watching a review for the case and on the inside it looks like a great case.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I can't really say about temps on air because this 470 is like a heater on air.  Most will say it's isn't good at all on air, I have never put any good 140mm's on it.
> 
> This 600T looks to be pretty good, out in a few weeks..  Twin 200mm at the top,120mm at the rear, air filters, 4 channel fan controller and the same unreal cable management. Great price.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139003



This case looks top notch, but I'll be in the market for a full tower. I guess I could always mod more fans into it, but I think Corsair designed the 8/700D to be water cooled as first priority over air cooled.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 4, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i don't use the single pass rads because i found their performance to be subpar to the dual pass rads.  i'm kinda a water cooling nub though...
> 
> i have the 800d and it is epic, here is a shot for you. The case has changed a lot, i'll get a newer pic up later
> 
> ...



  That looks great!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 4, 2010)

Dark Knight's installed


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture181.jpg
> 
> Dark Knight's installed



Look'in good JRF what's with the curly pig tail sata cables?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 5, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Look'in good JRF what's with the curly pig tail sata cables?



Just something i wanted to try out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture181.jpg
> 
> Dark Knight's installed



bro, the rig looks sooooo effin' cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeean!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan, that rig looks great!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture181.jpg
> 
> Dark Knight's installed



Wow that rig looks very clean. Nice cable managing you got in there.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture181.jpg
> 
> Dark Knight's installed



Very clean, nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

theres room for 2 rigs in that one Jr haha


----------



## bruiserdor (Sep 5, 2010)

Big inside EH


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

thats what I said yesterday


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> New cooler, new card (since last post).
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2144/p1000768bb.jpg



My server is in a silver Evo 830. I prefer the mesh for airflow over having a window, however.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Love the paint job man



Thanks DaveK, I used Satin Black and some Neon Orange paint that was supposed to kinda reflect of light but didn't really do that. Still I modded white cathodes to look Orange and that helped with the paint job.

(older shots)


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 5, 2010)

nice t77
what is that screen for? some controller?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> nice t77
> what is that screen for? some controller?



Yeah it was an Aerocool touch 2000 fan controller.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100904/Capture181.jpg
> 
> Dark Knight's installed



Damn, that's about as clean as it gets.

Now go to bed.  For the love of God, it's 2am in Ohio!



t77snapshot said:


> Yeah it was an Aerocool touch 2000 fan controller.



How do you like it?  I've read mixed reviews, mostly about fine tuning fan speeds at lower rpms.  But I would still love one.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> How do you like it?  I've read mixed reviews, mostly about fine tuning fan speeds at lower rpms.  But I would still love one.



It was cool at first and it work well. I just really hated the horizontal view angle, I couldn't just lean over to change the settings because it wasn't visible, I would have to look at it straight on and that become very inconvenient for me, so I switched back to a simple knob controller. Oh it also made a beeping noise (when adjusting rpms) that couldn't be turned off.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My server is in a silver Evo 830. I prefer the mesh for airflow over having a window, however.



Airflow was ok, not great. I just took out the bottom mesh to unblock the bottom fan mounts and threw two 120s in there. Big dif. now with 4 intake fans and two exhaust. Probably going to end up with a lot more dust. I personally hate the standard stacker. Logos on cases really annoy me and that front mesh is unneeded. Plenty of flow from the gap at the bottom of the door. Monolithic is the way to go. CM should make another classy arc-doored, brushed alum case like this but with the airflow of a Haf-X.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2010)

new mousepad


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

oooooooo very nice new pad Mussels

Since we're on that subject (and there is no real good place to put it) I would like to show off my new toy.....

I finally got my very first official gaming mouse, the Razer Death Adder "_Left hand edition" _mouse I also got a super low budget OCZ mouse pad to protect my new mouse from my crummy desk surface.
















Nice to finally get rid of this old Microsoft Optical Mouse


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 5, 2010)

Deathadder is by far the BEST mouse i have ever owned,

its simple, the quality is super good, and fits perfect in the hand


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice lookin Pad there Mussels


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 5, 2010)

here is mine atm 
currently trying to sell the 5770 to get GTX460 SLI 
and trying to get a HAF X 








and my mouse 




this one is before i got my CM storm inferno


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice rig Mr. Strawberry!

On another note, I seem to have a ASRock mobo sitting around... I'm tempted to build another cruncher.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 5, 2010)

thank you 
still got loads to do to it though till i will class it as finished


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2010)

Rig is same as last time I posted it up, although there is a true in there instead now.
Thought I'd share my mouse with you guys since it's a bit odd, I imagine not many of you have used one of these.







Didn't realise how grubby it was until I took this D:


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Strawberry.


----------



## wolf (Sep 5, 2010)

wtf is that mouse pantherx12, and how on earth do you hold/use it?

I like the look of your new pad too Mussels, but I've never liked them personally, using one just gives me the "nails on a chalkboard" feeling. love razer pads but I'm a cloth pad kinda guy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> here is mine atm
> currently trying to sell the 5770 to get GTX460 SLI
> and trying to get a HAF X
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/old pc/SAM_3020.jpg
> ...



I see a Element S, nice.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2010)

wolf said:


> wtf is that mouse pantherx12, and how on earth do you hold/use it?
> 
> I like the look of your new pad too Mussels, but I've never liked them personally, using one just gives me the "nails on a chalkboard" feeling. love razer pads but I'm a cloth pad kinda guy.



It's a Evoluent Verticalmouse 3 (rev 2) you hold it in a "handshake grip" ( how the company describes it) it was horrendous getting used to it but when you are it's real nice.

My dad found it in a skip 

They retail new for about £60 at the moment about close to £100 when they first came out (around 90 usd and 155 usd)


The other side just in-case you were wondering


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> It's a Evoluent Verticalmouse 3 (rev 2) you hold it in a "handshake grip" ( how the company describes it) it was horrendous getting used to it but when you are it's real nice.
> 
> My dad found it in a skip
> 
> ...



Grab a OCZ mouse pad.

Make that sucker glide

Because it looks like its a lugging, sticky feeling horror.

I love smooth glide to i can cap 3 idiots at 1 time


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's not really sticky but I probably could do with a actual mouse mat lol this papa johns menu just doesn't quite cut it. XD


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 5, 2010)

And just got my second 5870 today and the rest of my ram and fans on Tuesday then time to start building


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I could upgrade my system : [

Curse you Kovoet for making me jealous! XD


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry mate and just walked in the house with a new heat gun for the shrink wrap.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> here is mine atm
> currently trying to sell the 5770 to get GTX460 SLI
> and trying to get a HAF X
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/old pc/SAM_3020.jpg
> ...



Nice rig! Welcome to TPU bro

Your hdd cage is bugging me, bolt that thing down but I really like how your Tt cooler matches the front bezel of your case.



Radical_Edward said:


> On another note, I seem to have a ASRock mobo sitting around... I'm tempted to build another cruncher.



I'll take it for $35 shipped @ crunchers discount



pantherx12 said:


> Rig is same as last time I posted it up, although there is a true in there instead now.
> Thought I'd share my mouse with you guys since it's a bit odd, I imagine not many of you have used one of these.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/DSC00024.jpg?t=1283704729



 handshake huh, mmmmm interesting.



Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2194/newbuild.jpg[/URL]
> 
> And just got my second 5870 today and the rest of my ram and fans on Tuesday then time to start building



I have been thinking of buying this case! but I'm jumping between the HafX and the 800D....I am about 50/50 so far


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 5, 2010)

Reason I bought this case was the cooling on the GPU's  is supposedly one of the best but that is with air cooled


----------



## fredz77 (Sep 5, 2010)

New aquisition, Razer Orochi and pad Kabuto. Nice mouse, nice pad.

*Sorry for this quality photo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2010)

Getting a handle on my "new to me" DSLR (Rebel XT)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 6, 2010)

Woah I wouldn't feel comfortable with that heatsink so close to the top of the card, has it got a bit of foam inbetween? ( or something)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2010)

There is more room than it looks, there is no chance they will touch


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Getting a handle on my "new to me" DSLR (Rebel XT)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100906/Img_1024.jpg



wow that board has crazy sinks!!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Dude, 24-pin . . .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

custom made by some guy at xtremesystems


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> custom made by some guy at xtremesystems



Nah, Crysisgamer is over here now too..


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice rig! Welcome to TPU bro
> 
> Your hdd cage is bugging me, bolt that thing down but I really like how your Tt cooler matches the front bezel of your case.


thank you 
lol 
the HDD cage is out of a cosmos s lol
the guy i am borrowing the case off got it for a review like it off thermaltake 
and he cant do a review without half the case lol

i am aiming for a red and black colour scheme aswell


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> custom made by some guy at xtremesystems





Cold Storm said:


> Nah, Crysisgamer is over here now too..



I thought that guy was from the EVGA Forum....damn he is all over the place!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I thought that guy was from the EVGA Forum....damn he is all over the place!



Yep He's Everywhere! Not bad for being 16 huh?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh believe me, I've seen it before. I just really like the color choice. Goes *really* well with the GB board. First GB one I've seen.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep He's Everywhere! Not bad for being 16 huh?



Thank you Storm His work is really good, but doesn't he charge quite a bit? I remember looking at his pricing list on Evga and it looked expensive, but I could see why.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

It's pricey, but for good reason. Have you ever tried to single sleeve? I regular-sleeved, and it took me about 10hrs to do on half a PSU.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice job sneeky


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> It's pricey, but for good reason. Have you ever tried to single sleeve? I regular-sleeved, and it took me about 10hrs to do on half a PSU.



Oh I know, my friend and I tried sleeving his 24pin for the Cosmo Glow build and it was very frustrating for us, plus it is time consuming.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 6, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yep He's Everywhere! Not bad for being 16 huh?


i am 16  (17 in 3 days ) and i did it  


DanishDevil said:


> It's pricey, but for good reason. Have you ever tried to single sleeve? I regular-sleeved, and it took me about 10hrs to do on half a PSU.


i sleeved my old PSU but it broke and as i opened it up i voided the warranty 
only good picture i have is this 





and this


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Trying to work on my cable management a bit. Still looks like a bloody mess inside.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Trying to work on my cable management a bit. Still looks like a bloody mess inside.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/27cb5454-1.jpg



Can I help? where do you live




Mr. Strawberry said:


> i am 16  (17 in 3 days ) and i did it
> 
> i sleeved my old PSU but it broke and as i opened it up i voided the warranty
> only good picture i have is this
> ...



Damn I would have tried to RMA that psu first.......nice sleeves berry


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 6, 2010)

it was working fine and still is when it wants to 
might try and fix it when i have some spare time 
thank you


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Can I help? where do you live



I'm in Oregon, it'd be a bit of a drive for you T77. Don't you have my address still?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm in Oregon, it'd be a bit of a drive for you T77. Don't you have my address still?



oh yeah

Hey if you painted your chassis *black* we wouldn't see those _messy_ cables.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Not going to do paint. 

Going with "carbon fiber" tape. I think it would go better, plus it won't chip, etc.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not going to do paint.
> 
> Going with "carbon fiber" tape. I think it would go better, plus it won't chip, etc.



I know, I know...I'm just giving you a hard time.

How about that 6 pin pci-e cable, can you maybe run it behind your mobo and down through the bottom hole?



...and how long are your sata cables?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 6, 2010)

@Rad Ed
I think your rig looks good. 

@SneekyPeet

Feel like sleaving mine?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I know, I know...I'm just giving you a hard time.
> 
> How about that 6 pin pci-e cable, can you maybe run it behind your mobo and down through the bottom hole?
> 
> ...



My sata cables are like 18" or something, pretty long. The top one for my ESATA port might be longer, no idea really.

As for routing the 6 pin cable like that, I don't like the idea of cables behind my mobo.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My sata cables are like 18" or something, pretty long. The top one for my ESATA port might be longer, no idea really.
> 
> As for routing the 6 pin cable like that, I don't like the idea of cables behind my mobo.



18" nice, well how about running the sata's straight down to the bottom and cross the base behind the blue fan. 

Regarding the pci-e cable, are you worried about heat from the board burning the housing or sharp solder points cutting into the cable? That portion of the board shouldn't get that hot and if the cable doesn't move around much it should be fine from cuts.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Eh, I'd just rather not put it there. Cables behind the mobo make me nervous. 

As for the SATA cables, what do you mean? Like a reverse "L" shape?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Eh, I'd just rather not put it there. Cables behind the mobo make me nervous.
> 
> As for the SATA cables, what do you mean? Like a reverse "L" shape?



Well exactly like an "L" shape, just to eliminate the look of cables going across the open space. Then you can ziptie the pci-e cable to the 24 pin cable and route the together behind the back tray. I can visualize it well and it looks  great in my brain.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, I'll give it a shot now.  Going offline for a bit.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, this was the best I could do, the top ESATA cable wasn't long enough to do it your way T77, so this is how it turned out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Trying to work on my cable management a bit. Still looks like a bloody mess inside.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/27cb5454-1.jpg



Why don't you trying digging up a piece of steel or aliminum and putting behind your HDD cage.  You can hide the wires back there and they won't be visible anymore from the front.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

That part isn't such a big deal when my case side is on. I can only see the mobo tray area. The HDD bays aren't visible.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

My rig about 3 months ago when i had a HD5870. nothing has changed other then now i have a GTX470


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That part isn't such a big deal when my case side is on. I can only see the mobo tray area. The HDD bays aren't visible.



I'm not sure if it can get any better than that though, unless you make some holes so that you see less of the wires.  Maybe some sleeved extensions from NZXT, they are super cheap.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of 5870 is that?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, this was the best I could do, the top ESATA cable wasn't long enough to do it your way T77, so this is how it turned out.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/37903167.jpg



Looks pretty clean to me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

This is what it looks like with the case side on. 






I'm happy with the look for now, need to get that tape I was talking about. 

As for the NZXT sleeved cable extensions, I have thought about it before, but I think I'm fine as is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> This is what it looks like with the case side on.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/e79715ea.jpg
> 
> ...



I think the 24 pin would be awesome, just that one.  Some nicely sleeved cables   Uhhhhhhh sexy!


----------



## Reventon (Sep 6, 2010)

Case would be awesome with black interior


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

Reventon said:


> What kind of 5870 is that?



asus reference 5870


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Case would be awesome with black interior



This post gets my vote.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think the 24 pin would be awesome, just that one.  Some nicely sleeved cables   Uhhhhhhh sexy!



Maybe... I'll think about it.



Reventon said:


> Case would be awesome with black interior



I'm not going to paint it. I'm going to get Carbon fiber tape and use that. Since it doesn't chip. (Plus it'll look a lot cooler.)


----------



## Reventon (Sep 6, 2010)

:O Where could one acquire such a thing?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

http://mnpctech.com/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Maybe... I'll think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to paint it. I'm going to get Carbon fiber tape and use that. Since it doesn't chip. (Plus it'll look a lot cooler.)



Linky, that should look nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

It's this one?

http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

Reventon said:


> :O Where could one acquire such a thing?



uhh. its pretty hard finding them now. so i have no idea. i got it used from a guy on overclock.net. I ditched it though and went to green because of ati's crap drivers


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's this one?
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.com/CarbonFiber.html



Bingo! 

I plan to order it tomorrow... If I'm sober enough.  (My 21st birthday, and my payday. )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I plan to order it tomorrow... If I'm sober enough.  (My 21st birthday, and my payday. )



going to tell you ahead of time happy b-day. Hope you enjoy  i can't wait till my 21st bday(only ~3years )


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

yo, that carbon fiber film would be so sick. i kind of want some!!!!! stick it on the top of my megahalem!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I plan to order it tomorrow... If I'm sober enough.  (My 21st birthday, and my payday. )


Happy early bday bro, have fun and be safe


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Happy early bday bro, have fun and *be safe*



literally!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 7, 2010)

Happy BDay Radical


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Right Here; Right Now!*

Hi all,
This is it...FedEx just left at 10:30 am and now I am going to do an all day/night until this thing is done. I made a sig to tell what's in it; but after seeing all the beautiful rigs all y'all have done and are doing and re-doing the CM is going to be a challenge to make it even half right.  I'll be back in the morning one way or the other.
Jakeman97 





I've been at this thing all day and all night and this is the result. Mobo posted right out of the box without a glitch, thank you Gigabyte
Everything seem to fit o.k. and the case was quite roomy to work in. Routing all the wires through the holes was fairly easy thanks to modular PSU. Thanks to 'paulieg' @ TPU for the great deal on the Corsair.




Then came the dreaded CM part. When I finally looked at the bundle of wires coming out of the top of the case I thought 'holy crap'looked in the manual and yup....NO HELP!Calmed down and and looked at the panel and sorted everything out.




Started in hooking everthing up, shortening here and there, cable ties everywhere. This is my first attempt at CM and I'm pretty well satisfied with it. The side cover went on easily with no lumps 'n bumps.
I must have drank at least a gallon of coffee doing this, 'cause now I look like this!




numerous time outs to the little 'room out back' were annoying......




Must have done something right 'cause Vista installed without a hitch. Thanks to 'logan' @tPU for trading that Retail copy of Vista Ultimate. No more OEM software for me. I'm so glad I learned how to slipstream SP1 before I did the install. Just finished installing SP2 and my eyes are burning and going to pop right out of my head. 




The final result...I'm just going to run it for a few days before I do anything to it. Strictly in a stock configuration.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

oh no you didnt buy vista -.-


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 7, 2010)

I was thinking that myself.  To each their own.

Fantastic looking setup, I'm sure you'll have a great day.  I'm jealous.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> Hi all,
> This is it...FedEx just left at 10:30 am and now I am going to do an all day/night until this thing is done. I made a sig to tell what's in it; but after seeing all the beautiful rigs all y'all have done and are doing and re-doing the CM is going to be a challenge to make it even half right.  I'll be back in the morning one way or the other.
> Jakeman97
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b207/ultra_classic/018copy.jpg



Very awesome stuff man.

And ya what's with the Windows Vista?, why not go with 7?, then again, you probably got Vista for cheap, so in that case... nice job.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 7, 2010)

yaaaa was having some fun testing these drives in raid-0


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

had a quick look and thought they were raptors

hows the speeds of those 4 discs?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> had a quick look and thought they were raptors
> 
> hows the speeds of those 4 discs?



lol they are raptors


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 7, 2010)

not bad at all 

must be first gen raptors then?


----------



## computertechy (Sep 7, 2010)

sorted my desk out and upgraded the home theater, lots to do still


----------



## pjladyfox (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> i am 16  (17 in 3 days ) and i did it



Not a bad accomplishment for someone your age that's for certain. Nice to see you pop up here on the TPU and I hope you'll stick around so we can see what else you're capable of doing.


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 8, 2010)

Running my lappy (Asus g73) as my main rig atm.
Crappy BB Tour camera pic.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2010)

looks like a nice lappy


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> Hi all,
> This is it...FedEx just left at 10:30 am and now I am going to do an all day/night until this thing is done. I made a sig to tell what's in it; but after seeing all the beautiful rigs all y'all have done and are doing and re-doing the CM is going to be a challenge to make it even half right.  I'll be back in the morning one way or the other.
> Jakeman97
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b207/ultra_classic/018copy.jpg



you built a baby version of my PC!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 8, 2010)

More pics will follow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37926&stc=1&d=1283924387
> 
> More pics will follow.



Like the red.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 8, 2010)

I just took the pic lol, I didn't edit it at all. I am going to get my tripod and take some proper pics.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re:Vista*



(FIH) The Don said:


> oh no you didnt buy vista -.-


Hi Don
Oh yeah I did  I'm tired and too damn lazy to learn a new OS. Geez, I thought WIN 7 was Vista SP3  Seriously though, my hardware and programs all work flawlessly with Vista so I'm going to stick with it. Truth be known, I do own a licensed copy of Win 7 and when I'm ready to commit 'software suicide' I'll probably use it.
Jakeman97 


CDdude55 said:


> Very awesome stuff man.
> And ya what's with the Windows Vista?, why not go with 7?, then again, you probably got Vista for cheap, so in that case... nice job.


Hi CDdude,
I used to buy all OEM copies of my OS with the boards. Got sick of giving them away so picked up this Retail copy from 'logan' @TPU on a trade deal. Vista is stable and works for me. Thanks for the notice.
Jakeman97


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Baby version*



Mussels said:


> you built a baby version of my PC!



Hi Mussels,
Yup I sure did. Actually I read the CM 690 II Advanced thread and saw what everyone was using, and went for this combination (affordable) Great choice so far. All that's left to do now is order a window side panel from Amazon like the 'Wrigleyvillian' told me.
Thanks for the notice, it is appreciated.
Jakeman97


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 8, 2010)

Computertechy, one phrase. Shit the bed!

Nice set up 

Got any spares? XD


----------



## computertechy (Sep 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Computertechy, one phrase. Shit the bed!
> 
> Nice set up
> 
> Got any spares? XD



all spares got dumped matey, shit the bed?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 8, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Not a bad accomplishment for someone your age that's for certain. Nice to see you pop up here on the TPU and I hope you'll stick around so we can see what else you're capable of doing.


thank you 
will do 
once i have got my HAF X and GPUs sorted out i plan to get water cooling and start braiding my current PSU but that wont be till later in the year


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 8, 2010)

computertechy said:


> all spares got dumped matey, shit the bed?



Darn 

Shit the bed is slang my brother introduced to me when he moved up north to go uni in Sunderland  Basically means Holy crap!


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

just a quick thankyou to everyone posting their beautiful systems here... making me completely jeakous that I'm on a laptop and had to give up mah rig.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still thinking about a laptop. That, or something I can screw onto the VESA mounts of my monitor


----------



## computertechy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'm still thinking about a laptop. That, or something I can screw onto the VESA mounts of my monitor



That's not a bad idea +1


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I'm still thinking about a laptop. That, or something I can screw onto the VESA mounts of my monitor



Ive been toying with the idea of a mini ITX system to bolt to the back of a ~24" monitor for some time now, but things just keep getting better and better..

right now I'd look at an i5 760 and low profile GTS450/HD5750 or something.

that, with a bit of overclocking, should destroy all but the most expensive laptops, at much less cost.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 8, 2010)

wolf said:


> Ive been toying with the idea of a mini ITX system to bolt to the back of a ~24" monitor for some time now, but things just keep getting better and better..
> 
> right now I'd look at an i5 760 and low profile GTS450/HD5750 or something.
> 
> that, with a bit of overclocking, should destroy all but the most expensive laptops, at much less cost.



Exactly, I just want to have space for an SSD and a HDD, a low profile GFX card and that's it. Can do it near passive if you want.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Darn
> 
> Shit the bed is slang my brother introduced to me when he moved up north to go uni in Sunderland  Basically means Holy crap!



I scrolled back up and looked at the picture with his bed in it and tried to find a poop stain


----------



## miloshs (Sep 8, 2010)

Shuffled my PC components a bit, this is how it looks now 






















Will get my UV neons in soon, and ill post some night glow photos


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

Clean system man, I like it! If you could put one of those case fans on your CPU cooler, I think it would bring the look together a bit better. And a little more SATA cable management, and you'd be golden!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2010)

Uhhh, tha looks hella clean.  Love the color combo.


----------



## JATownes (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice rig.  I like the color scheme a lot.  I agreed with DD that the CPU cooler needs one of those fans.  That would be the finishing touch.


----------



## wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

thats almost too clean miloshs... very well done.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice and clean, I like the case too just not a fan of the colour scheme


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 8, 2010)

miloshs said:


> Shuffled my PC components a bit, this is how it looks now
> 
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff237/miloshs/X48 and HD5850/IMG_8089.jpg
> ...



Wow very nice and clean system, and i love the stripes on the CM690.


----------



## miloshs (Sep 8, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Very nice rig.  I like the color scheme a lot.  I agreed with DD that the CPU cooler needs one of those fans.  That would be the finishing touch.



Yeah i know... the only problem is that case fans are crappy 1200rpm/34cfm while the Silverstone beast is 800-2300rpm/110cfm 9 bladed fan 

I ordered the damn thing from Switzerland via my bro, and the dam thing didnt get here in time to get it painted!!!
Its just a beast of a fan 

Thank you all for the praises


----------



## Reventon (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea that shit is really clean. I pretty much have no cable management at all so it looks like god-given to me 

Actually, I think I'll work on my cable management right now!


----------



## Inioch (Sep 8, 2010)

Thought I'd post it here too. This is how mine looks now:


----------



## miloshs (Sep 8, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Actually, I think I'll work on my cable management right now!



Hehe its always good to know i've made someone do some cable management


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 8, 2010)

miloshs said:


> Shuffled my PC components a bit, this is how it looks now
> 
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff237/miloshs/X48 and HD5850/IMG_8089.jpg
> ...



Very colorful and clean, I like it a lot


----------



## Reventon (Sep 8, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Thought I'd post it here too. This is how mine looks now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100908/IMG_0063_med.jpg



Awesome. Very clean.

Just finished dusting and doing some cable management. It still needs some work, but the Storm Scout really doesn't have the best management. An improvement for sure. I took pics but cannot find the USB cord


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well I got a killer deal on a IBM Thinkpad T60. It has a dual core CPU with 2gb DDR2 and a ATI x1400 video card. When i found it, the guy told me that it would power on and boot but when he would install windows it would freeze at 80% everytime but he got ubuntu to install. He only wanted 80$ Shipped for this laptop and brand new this thing is probly worth atleast 300$ give or take. So once it arrived it installed windows perfectly on my 160GB sata drive but after windows would boot it would freeze after about 2 minutes of use. Well at first i thought it could be a memory issue so i downloaded memtest86 and let it run for like 3 hours and got no errors so then i started googling around and come to find out alot of people were having this problem. also i wanted to mention that the battery was dead and will not charge. so in this thread they figured out that the main problem was the dead battery. For some reason when the laptop would boot into windows, windows would try to initalize the battery status and once it tried it would freeze since the battery was dead. so i unplugged everything and took the battery out and just used the straight AC cord and BAM! worked like a charm! i used it for a while today installing drivers and such without no issues. im going to order a battery for it in a couple of days and get it working great for my wife since she lost her netbook! here is a screen shot of me useing prime95 and cpuz. the temps are crazy on this laptop, does anyone elses laptop get this hot at full load?






On another note i got my buttstock for my WASR-10 (AK47) the other day! thought i would post it as well


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> Hi all,
> This is it...FedEx just left at 10:30 am and now I am going to do an all day/night until this thing is done. I made a sig to tell what's in it; but after seeing all the beautiful rigs all y'all have done and are doing and re-doing the CM is going to be a challenge to make it even half right.  I'll be back in the morning one way or the other.
> Jakeman97
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b207/ultra_classic/018copy.jpg
> ...



dude. im loving the L desk. where did you get it???????


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> On another note i got my buttstock for my WASR-10 (AK47) the other day! thought i would post it as well[/url]



Nice Butt, Dude!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2010)

miloshs said:


> Shuffled my PC components a bit, this is how it looks now
> 
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff237/miloshs/X48 and HD5850/IMG_8089.jpg
> ...



your specs dont match up, thats a DFI board


----------



## Reventon (Sep 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice Butt, Dude!



Lol, well said


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice Butt, Dude!



Yea, tapco makes alot of good parts for AK with stamped receivers. im going to order a diffrent pistol grip next and ive still got to paint the new stock flat tan so its still a working progress but should be finished by deer season this year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Thought I'd post it here too. This is how mine looks now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100908/IMG_0063_med.jpg



very nice 

Some sleeved extensions, mainly for your 24 pin, and some sleeving for the front panel connectors, and you're golden.


----------



## miloshs (Sep 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> your specs dont match up, thats a DFI board



Yeah i know, i switched yesterday and didnt get around to changing the system specs in userui...  it will be done soon


----------



## wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> the temps are crazy on this laptop, does anyone elses laptop get this hot at full load?



mine gets close to that hot but not quite, 100% load is around 80 degrees.

still mine is an i5 clocked a bit higher than yours, you temps do seem high.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 9, 2010)

Now I need to test this baby


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

that looks very nice


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

Im pretty sure HD5850 and CrosshairIV Formula were designed to look so sexy with eachother. 

I love the Red and Black theme i have going, HD5850, CrosshairIV, FalconII, G-Skills, SataCables... Me thinks a second HD5850 when the 6 series hits


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/000_0741.jpg
> 
> Im pretty sure HD5850 and CrosshairIV Formula were designed to look so sexy with eachother.
> 
> I love the Red and Black theme i have going, HD5850, CrosshairIV, FalconII, G-Skills, SataCables... Me thinks *2 HD5850s more* when the 6 series hits



fixed


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, i'd love to... but the DA750w would be pushing it... lol. Also, i'd HAVE to use the water loop (thats sat on my shelf) then. 3x EK Nickel ??


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

it "should" be able to do it though, they use 15-180w each, thats 450-540w in total, and then 125 from cpu, thats 675 max, and a little extra, then youre at 700w


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

Only got 4x 6pin + 1x 8pin. 

I don't like the scaling though, i'd rather just stick with two and be damn happy


----------



## DaveK (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of red myself, but the HD5850 and Crosshair IV Formula look great together, very nice


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

I wasn't before, i used to love the idea of a complete Black and White build. But after this, im rather happy. 

Can't wait to get my desk (V3) started so i can get this baby back in it


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I wasn't before, i used to love the idea of a complete Black and White build. But after this, im rather happy.
> 
> Can't wait to get my desk (V3) started so i can get this baby back in it



Can't wait till you start Desk v3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

speaking of red and black

a little dusty eh


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> speaking of red and black
> 
> a little dusty eh
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/001.jpg



OOfffttt!

I really want to get:

1x 24pin
1x 8pin
4x 6pin

Extensions, and braid them black or black/red.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 9, 2010)

you can buy the nzxt ones, but......yeah........they look good and thats about it

they use black wires under the black sleeving, red wires under the red sleeving, and white wires under the white sleeving, so they dont have to use suchs good quality sleeving

and besides, its a challenge to do it yourself

i will NOT do another psu again, will get extensions next time


----------



## wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/771/dsc00496iz.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5840/dsc00497cr.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



very tidy, what are the temps and noises like coming from the top 5870? it doesn't look like it has much room to breathe.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 9, 2010)

wolf said:


> very tidy, what are the temps and noises like coming from the top 5870? it doesn't look like it has much room to breathe.



Running at 35 and under load 49 but the 200mm side fan helps a hell of a lot and thanx for the comment mate. Being dreading building this but it went with no hiccups.


----------



## wolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> Running at 35 and under load 49 but the 200mm side fan helps a hell of a lot and thanx for the comment mate. Being dreading building this but it went with no hiccups.



why were you dreading the build? I think you did a great job, looks very clean and tidy.

the only thing I wouldhave done different is look into a mATX case, as you have lots of empty space now, however that makes for good airflow allowance.

 to a job well done


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 9, 2010)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/09/09/btg.png

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/10/09/09/2c6.png


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words mate much appreciated.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

New cooler again. Bottom fans, new 24 pin.


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> New cooler again. Bottom fans, new 24 pin.
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7831/p1000782b.jpg



nice, hows the h70 for you?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100909/000_0741.jpg
> 
> Im pretty sure HD5850 and CrosshairIV Formula were designed to look so sexy with eachother.
> 
> I love the Red and Black theme i have going, HD5850, CrosshairIV, FalconII, G-Skills, SataCables... Me thinks a second HD5850 when the 6 series hits



I really love the CPU cooler myself 

Nice set-up MP and Kov.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> nice, hows the h70 for you?



Not great. Quieter than my venom push pull for the same perf. Absolutely nothing can keep my i7 cool at this speed it seems. The H50 fails, all idle at the same temp. My fan arrangement for the H50/70 is one high speed on exhaust. Dual fans makes it loud enough to defeat the point of water, intake is a moronic heat dump that's not even an option. Most reviewers didn't even test it. While I've seen these things stay stable at 102c it really bugs me seeing mine up to 95c, even if it is stable. Yes I've tried all sorts of crazy case fan stuff to make sure it isn't from bad ambient or dead air flow, it's not. Re-seating always brings the same temps. All I can figure is it's my chip. Looking around I've seen a lot of people topping out in the 80s, but I see a few always in the 90s. I guess I'm one of those few.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

The H70 is designed to pull fresh air in from outside, thats how they keep temps lower Looks like you have it set to pull case air out and exhaust it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 9, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The H70 is designed to pull fresh air in from outside, thats how they keep temps lower Looks like you have it set to pull case air out and exhaust it.



+1 he has it setup backwards


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like? I said it. With words, and then explained why.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine is cooler working as an intake (7* cooler than as an exhaust), maybe its the fans you swapped for causing the lack of performance?

Also why would reviewers test with a single fan, the H70 is designed to use 2?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

Naturally it's cooler working as an intake, and I said that in reference to the the exhaust position, not the fan arrangement.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I dont get your stance, you butchered the cooler and didnt install it as per the instructions, and you want to complain about its performance? Or you like it, it just doesnt work as you want it to?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

A bit of both. I saw a number of reviews that tested with it exhausting and placed two fans on the H50 as well, so based on that I got a good idea as to what temp difference I should expect to see going from the H50 to the H70 using my fan setup on both. The difference was less than expected based on those comparisons. It seems there was a gap between theory and practice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> A bit of both. I saw a number of reviews that tested with it exhausting and placed two fans on the H50 as well, so based on that I got a good idea as to what temp difference I should expect to see going from the H50 to the H70 using my fan setup on both. The difference was less than expected based on those comparisons. It seems there was a gap between theory and practice.



Ok I can understand that. From what I gathered, and my testing showed, it is better but only slightly more efficient.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd consider trying intake, but I really worry I'm going to be exhaust limited. I only have a 120 at the top, not counting the psu. Doesn't help my card dumps it all into the case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

In Her BitFenix there is a top fan, and while I feel a ton of that heat coming out of there, my cards dont feel one degree of that


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Not great. Quieter than my venom push pull for the same perf. Absolutely nothing can keep my i7 cool at this speed it seems. The H50 fails, all idle at the same temp. My fan arrangement for the H50/70 is one high speed on exhaust. Dual fans makes it loud enough to defeat the point of water, intake is a moronic heat dump that's not even an option. Most reviewers didn't even test it. While I've seen these things stay stable at 102c it really bugs me seeing mine up to 95c, even if it is stable. Yes I've tried all sorts of crazy case fan stuff to make sure it isn't from bad ambient or dead air flow, it's not. Re-seating always brings the same temps. All I can figure is it's my chip. Looking around I've seen a lot of people topping out in the 80s, but I see a few always in the 90s. I guess I'm one of those few.



That is kind of how I felt after I changed from IFX-14 to a H50 and temps got worse. So I cracked it and done a loop.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

In my humble opinion, any of the AIO water coolers are not for the extremists. They are geared for the mid range clockers who either cant afford full on water but like the clean look, or those who dont have the room for a full tower.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 9, 2010)

Amen to that Sneeky.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

I reversed the the fan and interestingly it only the had the effect of slowing the temperature increase at load, same ultimate temp. With every cooler I've tried I end up with about the same top heat load. It's like this chip saturates everything beyond reason. I'd really love to try a different i7 sometime to see if this thing really is just high on the leakage.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Or you could save up for a proper watercooling system


----------



## Reventon (Sep 9, 2010)

For people like mlee. Very nice rig, m.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm going to try one more thing, adding the higher speed fan to do push pull. If that doesn't do it when it's 100% by the book I'm going to be at a loss. As for proper water.. it might be cheaper to just get a better chip, not to mention less work.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm going to try one more thing, adding the higher speed fan to do push pull. If that doesn't do it when it's 100% by the book I'm going to be at a loss. As for proper water.. it might be cheaper to just get a better chip, not to mention less work.



If you feel like doing some modding I found this . Could be interesting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like the diameter tubing and amount of fluid in the system are two bottlenecks for the cooler. Good find.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

Issue is the H70 doesnt mount tubes to the head in the same fashion. The H70 has 90* fittings in the side now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

Whhhaaattt??? Adding a second fan dropped the temp 10c. Must be a pressure issue getting through that thick rad.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

Told ya it was designed to use two fans


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like the diameter tubing and amount of fluid in the system are two bottlenecks for the cooler.



Yeah for sure. You can see when dye was added that the pump easily copes with that set up.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 9, 2010)

Now I just need a nice radial sticker to cover the crappy one on the flip side of my fan. The spiral strut look on the back is kinda cool though.

Edit* Peeled a sticker off another fan.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 10, 2010)

Trying all sorts at the moment with my H50 to see what yeilds best temps for my situation.





Two fans exhaust at front. About to spin them around and get the load temp difference.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 10, 2010)

Having it blow in really does effect ambient. My gpu idles 5c higher now.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Having it blow in really does effect ambient. My gpu idles 5c higher now.



That's what I found. Then I added the Coolit tec unit, and that dropped coolant temps lower than ever, and this LOWERED case temps.


I've using the H70 now...so much better than H50...but I think I'm gonna pipe the H70 and H50 together...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm going to try one more thing, adding the higher speed fan to do push pull. If that doesn't do it when it's 100% by the book I'm going to be at a loss. As for proper water.. it might be cheaper to just get a better chip, not to mention less work.



Don't add higher speed fans, have you tried using gentle typhoons ( 1850rpm ones) they're the king when it comes to radiators.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't add higher speed fans, have you tried using gentle typhoons ( 1850rpm ones) they're the king when it comes to radiators.



No, never had any luck with scythe. Ceasing up or spitting out oil all over shit. And by higher speed I just meant the one from the kit. I guess I should have just said higher noise, my CM R4 is the same rpm but a lot quieter.

Observation about this intake setup; after 30 minutes stressing temps are rising slowly after the case becomes saturated. Probably because the rad is inside the case. It's like an easy bake oven in there right now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> No, never had any luck with scythe. Ceasing up or spitting out oil all over shit. And by higher speed I just meant the one from the kit. I guess I should have just said higher noise, my CM R4 is the same rpm but a lot quieter.
> 
> Observation about this intake setup; after 30 minutes stressing temps are rising slowly after the case becomes saturated. Probably because the rad is inside the case. It's like an easy bake oven in there right now.



Bad times : [

Perhaps some other fans that aim for high static pressure instead, don't know of many TBH D:

I found a mass review for the best radiator fans but have no idea where I saw it : /

Perhaps someone else has seen it too?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 10, 2010)

I know there's a lot of high pressure fat fans but they won't fit with the normal screws. I dread the idea of having to swap out that corsair fan, was so hard lining up those screws, holding the fan and the rad. Needed 4 hands.

Edit* Nvm, this comes with long screws. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9067/fan-560/Feser_Noiseblocker_Triebwerk_TK-122_NB-Multiframe_120mm_x_55mm_Mid_Speed_Fan_-_1800_RPM.html?tl=g36c15s932


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 10, 2010)

H70 is a great cooler

10c drop with the extra fan O;

I got the ultra kaze, On a fan controller, I had washer bolts in the garage, and the screw can fit in between the ultra kaze spreader, I had the right screw driver to do it.

And i screwed in perfectly a Ultra kaze outside of the kase, wire threaded to the water loop hole right below on the antec 902, and i cant even see the wire, great little mod

droped temps 3-5c 

Ultra kaze is beast, but will probably die in a year, so im getting a delta when that happens.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sniper Scott*

Today I built a rig for my friend Scott who was in need of an upgrade asap. He gave my his budget and I recommended him most of the parts. He doesn't know much bout pc's and surprisingly he pick out the CM Sniper mid-tower case, which I think was an excellent choice. 

Anyway here are the specs:

Intel i7 920 cpu
Evga X58 board
Evga GTX465 1gb
Corsair 750HX psu
Corsair 6gb XMS3
WD 1TB Black hdd
Samsung cd/dvd

The overall experience building the Sniper was great, I removed the hdd cage to allow for better airflow from the front 200mm fan and mounted the hdd in the bottom drive bay, also added a bottom intake fan. The only mistake Scott made was the optical drive, he bought an IDE instead of sata and the usb/audio/1394 cable are white which is a bit of an eye sore IMO and would look sooo much better if they were black.

_Enjoy!_


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 10, 2010)

very sweet build!

but IDE drives? thats so 90's lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> very sweet build!
> 
> but IDE drives? thats so 90's lol



Thanks man! Yeah I know...I went to plug in the sata power cable and I was shocked  to see that big ugly ide socket:shadedshu Oh well he doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

Ready to go for tomorrow.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice looking build, snapshot.  As far as IDEs go, that's not a bad looking one.  The EVGA label an the way you positioned it make it look nice and clean.

@ Chicken Patty - Is that a 295 Hydro?  I was just looking at one of those in the B/S/T thread.  Neat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice looking build, snapshot.  As far as IDEs go, that's not a bad looking one.  The EVGA label an the way you positioned it make it look nice and clean.
> 
> @ Chicken Patty - Is that a 295 Hydro?  I was just looking at one of those in the B/S/T thread.  Neat.



Yep, courtesy of an amazing member of the F@H team


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ready to go for tomorrow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/photo 1(2).jpg


Nice pump David


----------



## wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Not great. Quieter than my venom push pull for the same perf. Absolutely nothing can keep my i7 cool at this speed it seems. The H50 fails, all idle at the same temp. My fan arrangement for the H50/70 is one high speed on exhaust. Dual fans makes it loud enough to defeat the point of water, intake is a moronic heat dump that's not even an option. Most reviewers didn't even test it. While I've seen these things stay stable at 102c it really bugs me seeing mine up to 95c, even if it is stable. Yes I've tried all sorts of crazy case fan stuff to make sure it isn't from bad ambient or dead air flow, it's not. Re-seating always brings the same temps. All I can figure is it's my chip. Looking around I've seen a lot of people topping out in the 80s, but I see a few always in the 90s. I guess I'm one of those few.



thats odd, I had a CM V10 sitting atop my i7 920, @ 4.2hz - ~1.35v, prime and orthos made it heat up to about 80 degrees on all cores, and I thought that was a bit toasty for my liking, but 95...wow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Today I built a rig for my friend Scott who was in need of an upgrade asap. He gave my his budget and I recommended him most of the parts. He doesn't know much bout pc's and surprisingly he pick out the CM Sniper mid-tower case, which I think was an excellent choice.
> 
> Anyway here are the specs:
> 
> ...



Great looking rig, even with the IDE. Although a better cooler would normally be a good idea, but I take it he's not the overclocking type?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Today I built a rig for my friend Scott who was in need of an upgrade asap. He gave my his budget and I recommended him most of the parts. He doesn't know much bout pc's and surprisingly he pick out the CM Sniper mid-tower case, which I think was an excellent choice.
> 
> Anyway here are the specs:
> 
> ...



That looked like a fun build! Very nice  I wish that I could build rigs for people who aren't jerks


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Today I built a rig for my friend Scott who was in need of an upgrade asap. He gave my his budget and I recommended him most of the parts. He doesn't know much bout pc's and surprisingly he pick out the CM Sniper mid-tower case, which I think was an excellent choice.
> 
> Anyway here are the specs:
> 
> ...



Good lookin' case. Hope you had fun helping out a friend. I would like more people asking me to build their PCs, instead of resorting to pre-builds or stores that leave cable mess and bad configurations. :shadedshu
I don't even charge for building it and I usually give advices for the hardware, so go figure...
IDE DVD drives are not so bad, they free up SATA connectors. 
I have a IDE DVD drive.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I went from an Alpenfóhn Brocken to True black to Alpenfóhn Nordwand in barely any time XD 

Current set up!











If your wondering, the heat-sink performs like a champ best direct touch cooler out I think, how ever I'm thinking of modding it into a flat base cooler as currently the last two heatpipes make NO contact and it still outperforms the True and the Brocken.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks good! Nice 'n shiny.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Well I went from an Alpenfóhn Brocken to True black to Alpenfóhn Nordward in barely any time XD
> 
> Current set up!
> 
> ...



I like that its got such a thin form factor.  I wanted to sell my MUX for a Megahalems but didnt as it would completely cover the first two ram slots on my mATX.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

It's still fairly wide, just the curves make it deceptive, its 71mm thick not including the fan.

And yeah real shiny! nearly mirror finish, if I got out some polish and had at it I could use it to style my hair... if I ever bothered to style it in the first place


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got my hands on a CM690 Pure Black, so get ready for some Cable Management perfection next week 

@ Panther, nice.... but i have something that would make the look better


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just got my hands on a CM690 Pure Black, so get ready for some Cable Management perfection next week
> 
> @ Panther, nice.... but i have something that would make the look better



Is it a 5770?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice pump David



Thanks . I hope it flows fine.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Is it a 5770?



A quality camera?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> A quality camera?



 actually had a real life chuckle from me there 

Not bad for a phone picture though eh?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Great looking rig, even with the IDE. Although a better cooler would normally be a good idea, but I take it he's not the overclocking type?



Thanks Rad_ed Yeah I tried to convince him to get a nice cooler but he was already max out on his budget (probably why he went with the 15 dollar IDE drive) Anyway he wont be doing any overclocking for a long while....the best I could do has replacing the stock TIM with mx-2 compound.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey, I just noticed, there's some blood on my ram XD

( in photos I just posted)


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey, I just noticed, there's some blood on my ram XD
> 
> ( in photos I just posted)



omg your right.................eww!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> very sweet build!
> 
> but IDE drives? thats so 90's lol



IDE ftw!!!, im still using an IDE drive and i love it!! lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ready to go for tomorrow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/photo 1(2).jpg



where have i seen that res and barbs before 
can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 10, 2010)

No woman lives in this house if any of you can tell lol

Damn I need to hire a maid service lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

i like 



not the best window






explaination here

 Red Apple - Page 5


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2010)

When I used to live in my own Man Cave, those bottles would have been full of piss, or half chew spit, the other half piss


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 11, 2010)

lol that's E-Liquid for my E-Cig

Cheaper to buy bulk than to buy little 30ml bottles....I just do my own DYI flavors for it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 11, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/mancave.jpg
> 
> No woman lives in this house if any of you can tell lol
> 
> Damn I need to hire a maid service lol



_Is this your special medicine?_


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2010)

This just arrived, got interrupted making it as what ever I ate last night made me massively ill D:

But all fitted nicely now, due to sticky out heat pipes I couldn't use the ram uni-sink : [

Had to cut some fins away at the dvi port area to fit this as well.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 11, 2010)

Badass, Panther. I like it


----------



## JATownes (Sep 11, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> _Is this your special medicine?_
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/mjbottle.jpg



I thought maybe this bag contained his "special medicine".


----------



## Reventon (Sep 11, 2010)

My thoughts lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 11, 2010)

JATownes said:


> I thought maybe this bag contained his "special medicine".
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/mancave839a.jpg



Could just be sun flower seeds guys


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 11, 2010)

Setup ATM (work)
monitoring monitors...


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 11, 2010)

JATownes said:


> I thought maybe this bag contained his "special medicine".
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/mancave839a.jpg



That is one healthy portion if it is  that's a sandwich bag or something!

This reminds me, on an ebay sale I forgot to remove certain grinding discs from my desk <_<

@Reventon cheers !

Although has to be said, i'm going to have to mod these coolers to get them working properly 

Only got two heatpipes out of four working on the gpu, still I've gone from the high 70s to mid 50s in furmark on the card : ] Just waiting on a GPU shim.

And I think I already mentioned the CPU sink has two heatpipes not touching as well 

I think I might get something a bit thinner for the GPU mind you, this thing over hangs a good 4-5cm.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW, is that an HK-MP5?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 11, 2010)

Multa's room is just full of wonder isn't it


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 11, 2010)

My PC


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> My PC
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/y_5891269f.jpg
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/z_6d46ecda.jpg



Awesome setup.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/771/dsc00496iz.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/5840/dsc00497cr.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


now that is a awesome PC and a awesome case 
does having a 120mm on fan on the back instead of a 140mm effect temps that much?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2010)

Went to a golf tournament today and came home with a UD5 rev2    

Time to start a build log. 




Rebelstar said:


> My PC
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/y_5891269f.jpg
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/z_6d46ecda.jpg



Hyper Z600, recognize it anywhere! Loved that cooler when I had it. It was a monster!!! Had it running passive even for a while. Nice setup, tri-monitor's is slick.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Went to a golf tournament today and came home with a UD5 rev2
> 
> Time to start a build log.



wonder who that's from  link that build log quick!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 11, 2010)

Will do CS, gonna snap some pics to get people psyched up. I have a few tricks up my sleeve. 

Few parts coming from Germany as we speak.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 11, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> My PC
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/y_5891269f.jpg
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/z_6d46ecda.jpg



That gun is real?


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

could be a BB gun or air rifle 
but more than likely its real


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 11, 2010)

I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:




















So to ensure that it's not the caked up dust on the PSU's intake or CPU fan that's causing the problem, I'll blow it out in the shop later when it cools down outside. These people have 4 or 5 indoor cats and I assume this computer hasn't been opened in about 5 years.

I think I'll actually have to take it completely apart to get it clean. The motherboard needs to be put in the dishwasher


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

i have seen worse 
i opened a PC up and the dust was black and gave me a throat infection


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

nasty ass motherfucker 

i used to work at a computer repair shop and i got a few like that or worse in every week, FFS why do people care so little about their computer? its one of the most important tools nowadays, 

online banking, personal stuff and so on

and then they treat it like that :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2591/sick2.jpg
> ...


I had one similar, but didn't even come close, that's just mean!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2591/sick2.jpg
> ...



Damn, that's a crazy amount of dust.:shadedshu





(FIH) The Don said:


> nasty ass motherfucker
> 
> i used to work at a computer repair shop and i got a few like that or worse in every week, FFS why do people care so little about their computer? its one of the most important tools nowadays,
> 
> ...



To most people it's just a random box that sits in a corner and lets them go on the interwebs, the last thing they care about is actually opening it up and cleaning it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nasty ass motherfucker
> 
> i used to work at a computer repair shop and i got a few like that or worse in every week, FFS why do people care so little about their computer? its one of the most important tools nowadays,
> 
> ...



Tell me about it. Plus, there's nothing at all technical about blowing out your computer every once in a while, just be careful where you point the nozzle. HP even made it easy on that computer, there's just one thumbscrew in the back that actually stays hanging on when screwed out. I'm not even sure if these people know that you can open up a computer.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> could be a BB gun or air rifle
> but more than likely its real



Yeah, it's airsoft M4A1 http://www.redwolfairsoft.com/redwolf/airsoft/AEG_AEP_Tokyo_Marui_M4_M16_Series_Tokyo_Marui_M4A1_SOCOM_Recoil_Shock.htm


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Tell me about it. Plus, there's nothing at all technical about blowing out your computer every once in a while, just be careful where you point the nozzle. HP even made it easy on that computer, there's just one thumbscrew in the back that actually stays hanging on when screwed out. I'm not even sure if these people know that you can open up a computer.


some companys make so if you open the PC and not trained to do so it can void the warranty


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re:Moms Friends Computer*



Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2591/sick2.jpg
> ...


Sufferin' succotash....yer gonna need a bomb to clean that up. Recommend a medical mask so as not to inhale any of that stuff. Best of luck to ya. Just an aside here though, It'l probably run like a Swiss Watch after it's cleaned.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> some companys make so if you open the PC and not trained to do so it can void the warranty



Yep. I had a SFF Acer until about 6 months ago, I had to void the warranty when I opened it. Luckily I never had any problems with the hardware so it was alright. Still pretty ghey though.

Most HP's can be opened without voiding the warranty. They also seem to be good about using set form factors and such.




Jakeman97 said:


> Sufferin' succotash....yer gonna need a bomb to clean that up. Recommend a medical mask so as not to inhale any of that stuff. Best of luck to ya. Just an aside here though, It'l probably run like a Swiss Watch after it's cleaned.



Yes I'll be wearing a mask and some glasses. I hope that the cleaning fixes the problem.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

Stuff like that comes into the shop I work at all the time. I cleaned out a dust ELEPHANT from a PC a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

luckily for me most the PC i work with, their warranty ran out years ago so i dont have to worry about it 
currently the most up to date pc i have cleaned had a P4 on socket 478 in lol


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Rebelstar Rig*



Rebelstar said:


> My PC
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/y_5891269f.jpg
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/z_6d46ecda.jpg



That's a real nice rig ya got there. Neat desk too and the 'hardware' on the desk with the two spare mags is very impressive.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> some companys make so if you open the PC and not trained to do so it can void the warranty



How would they even know you opened it though?

The only time they should void your warranty is if you opened it up and didn't know what you were doing and ended up screwing up the PC. 

If someone wasn't ''trained'' to open a computer up and opened it up anyways to clean it out and somehow HP or Dell found out, they sure as hell better not void the warranty on it. lol


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

some have "warranty void if opened" stickers on that if ripped (have to be if you want to open it) your warranty is void


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> some have "warranty void if opened" stickers on that if ripped (have to be if you want to open it) your warranty is void



Ahh I forgot about those.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 11, 2010)

lol we all do until it rips lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 11, 2010)

Haven't owned a pre-built system in years, ive gotten very accustomed to opening it up and not having a company bitch at me for doing so.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 12, 2010)

only been building PCs since last year so i am very new to it  
but i am still use to just taking the screws out and pulling the side panel off


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2591/sick2.jpg
> ...



It looks like they smoke too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 12, 2010)

prebuilds ==== :shadedshu


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Omg so much dust!


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2591/sick2.jpg
> ...


Did it growl at you when you exposed it to sunlight?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> WOW, is that an HK-MP5?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/mancave2.jpg



Yes that's an MP5( full auto airsoft, but don't tell me I can't drill someones eyes out at 450 feet per sec)


That was a pill bottle for antibiotics, and a bag for of quarters.  The good stuff is in the freezer(duh) quit smoking last month tho...don't know till when again. So it had to go on the ice


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2010)

The ice is supposed to go on the heatsinks, silly.


Plus, when you pull stuff out of the freezer, it colelcts moisture from the atmosphere.

I tried freezing some TIM(don't ask), and it ended up going mouldy...


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

You has to get all the air out of it, and then place it in some cardboard Its a good way to um get your water loop pre-mixed so to say.....yea that's it(sounded good at first at least)..


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I got a PC from one of my mom's friends to work on today. I had already went over to their house and ran the HP diagnostic on there and it seemed that the HDD was on its last leg. The plan was to take out the drive and scan it in my computer, but I opened it to find this:
> (...)
> So to ensure that it's not the caked up dust on the PSU's intake or CPU fan that's causing the problem, I'll blow it out in the shop later when it cools down outside. These people have 4 or 5 indoor cats and I assume this computer hasn't been opened in about 5 years.
> 
> I think I'll actually have to take it completely apart to get it clean. The motherboard needs to be put in the dishwasher


That's pretty bad. This week, I received a PC so I could figure out what was broken in there because it didn't start. Once I opened the side panel it became a no brainer, tons of dust, PSU fan clogged, no case fans. Before that I made a bet with my dad that it was the PSU that had burned down and IT WAS! Turns out the damn PC wasn't opened since it was built (6 years!). By now I wish I had taken photos of it when it wasn't clean.
Will post photos of it semi-clean, though, if you want...


DaMulta said:


> Yes that's an MP5( full auto airsoft, but don't tell me I can't drill someones eyes out at 450 feet per sec)


Sweet!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 12, 2010)

A few years ago I had one come in from an leather tannery an really old 386 in a desktop style case it was used to control recipes for dying the leather, anywho when i took the lid off to take a look you couldn't see a single component no shit this thing was choc full from bottom to top with a thick blanket of what looked like felt carpet underlay I carefully removed it bagged it up and took it back to show the boss who just about vomited when ha saw it albeit they now have a nice new filtered and cooled room where the PC's all sit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

here is the 2nd dedicated folder/cruncher rig.

Athlon X2 and GTX 295 

This is for now, it's going in a case very soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 12, 2010)

SwEET

I love the idea of the 295, and I hope she crunchs 24/7 with EASE!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is the 2nd dedicated folder/cruncher rig.
> 
> Athlon X2 and GTX 295
> 
> ...



not bad bro. hows temps on the CPU running passive? I cooled it with a xiggy s1283 with a 800rpm fan and it ran ~35c and that was overclocked even.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> SwEET
> 
> I love the idea of the 295, and I hope she crunchs 24/7 with EASE!



It will!   It's going at it right now!


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 12, 2010)

Waiting for the return of 5970.

http://picasaweb.google.com/hailongvu/DeskTop#5515840479157359714

http://picasaweb.google.com/hailongvu/DeskTop#5515840486223982258


----------



## theonedub (Sep 12, 2010)

This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470. 






Pic is blurry cause I am trying to get used to my new digital camera I got a great deal on- Sony DSC-W370 for $40


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 12, 2010)

Still no luck on the 470 trade?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/nightfall.jpg
> 
> Pic is blurry cause I am trying to get used to my new digital camera I got a great deal on- Sony DSC-W370 for $40



bro, that looks sweet!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Still no luck on the 470 trade?



No, I was hopeful for more interest  I guess its not a big deal, I will most likely end up going retail when I see a great deal then sell my old card to recover the cost. If I go retail I am going to try and keep the GTS 250 to fold on anyway, looks too good


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro, that looks sweet!



+1 to this, love dark rigs 


Just cooked up some temperature readout screenies for you guys

Prime 95 10 minutes max heat mode
CPU,stock fan 100%,horizontally aligned heatsink ( airflow in upwards direction)





Mostly they stuck around 30 but one core would blip back and forth between 31/32 bringing the other cores with it every now and then. No idea what ambient is but its warm enough to sit in shorts 


GPU,stockfan 100%, Furmark no extreme burn.





I like my new heat-sinks : ]


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is the 2nd dedicated folder/cruncher rig.
> 
> Athlon X2 and GTX 295
> 
> ...


Great setup!
Seems strange tho not to have your best GPU with your best CPU 


theonedub said:


> This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/nightfall.jpg
> 
> Pic is blurry cause I am trying to get used to my new digital camera I got a great deal on- Sony DSC-W370 for $40



Loving the all-black theme!
Is that the NZXT Beta Evo?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)

You guys think Win7 x32 could run smoothly on a computer with an Athlon 64 3800+ CPU and 1GB of DDR 400?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> You guys think Win7 x32 could run smoothly on a computer with an Athlon 64 3800+ CPU and 1GB of DDR 400?



yeah, but more ram would help. my mums system is weaker than that, and while it works things are a bit slow (programs run fine, but load times are poor, and things like transferring files take a few seconds to start up)


----------



## douglatins (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> Yeah, it's airsoft M4A1 http://www.redwolfairsoft.com/redwolf/airsoft/AEG_AEP_Tokyo_Marui_M4_M16_Series_Tokyo_Marui_M4A1_SOCOM_Recoil_Shock.htm



Haha thats like as expensive as a black market real one, i guess



DaMulta said:


> Yes that's an MP5( full auto airsoft, but don't tell me I can't drill someones eyes out at 450 feet per sec)
> 
> 
> That was a pill bottle for antibiotics, and a bag for of quarters.  The good stuff is in the freezer(duh) quit smoking last month tho...don't know till when again. So it had to go on the ice



You guys love airsoft huh?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah, but more ram would help. my mums system is weaker than that, and while it works things are a bit slow (programs run fine, but load times are poor, and things like transferring files take a few seconds to start up)



Hm, there are two empty ram slots. I'm sure I could pick up another gig for cheaps. I'll have to check with the woman first though.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hm, there are two empty ram slots. I'm sure I could pick up another gig for cheaps. I'll have to check with the woman first though.



For a gig?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Great setup!
> Seems strange tho not to have your best GPU with your best CPU
> 
> 
> ...



Still my Sharkoon Nightfall, just with the new GPUs installed (and some fine dust )


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> For a gig?



lol wut? I was was talking about getting another gigabyte of memory for the computer so that Windows 7 would run a bit better.

It has XP on it now and it's basically a clusterfuck of bloatware and junk. Needs a reinstall. They'll be all like "ooh aahhh it feels like a brand new computer" and will give me ever how much money I ask for


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is the 2nd dedicated folder/cruncher rig.
> 
> Athlon X2 and GTX 295
> 
> ...





love it CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Great setup!
> Seems strange tho not to have your best GPU with your best CPU
> 
> 
> ...



Found no where to place the rad, didn't want to complicate things with the mounting of the rad.  Plus this was sent to me just for folding 



t77snapshot said:


> love it CP



Thanks dude.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is the 2nd dedicated folder/cruncher rig.
> 
> Athlon X2 and GTX 295
> 
> ...



its ALIVE



theonedub said:


> This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/nightfall.jpg
> 
> Pic is blurry cause I am trying to get used to my new digital camera I got a great deal on- Sony DSC-W370 for $40



that is one sweet looking rig you got there


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 12, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100911/nightfall.jpg
> 
> *Pic is blurry cause I am trying to get used to my new digital camera I got a great deal on- Sony DSC-W370 for $40 *



WOW!!! Great deal on camera  At that price it wasn't a deal it was a _steal_. Retail is around 229.00 on that 14.1 megapixel camera. Congrats to you on that one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its ALIVE
> 
> 
> 
> that is one sweet looking rig you got there



Yes!


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> My PC
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/y_5891269f.jpg
> 
> http://cs4991.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/112377767/z_6d46ecda.jpg



I'm jealous! Very nice rig and tri-screen setup. What do you use for your screens? TripleHead2Go?


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nasty ass motherfucker
> 
> i used to work at a computer repair shop and i got a few like that or worse in every week, FFS why do people care so little about their computer? its one of the most important tools nowadays,
> 
> ...



It's not that they treat it like that, they just never realize it. Most people never even open a computer, let alone dust and clean it. Even if most people saw dust in their computer, I think they'd be too scared to clean it in fear of "messing something up."


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I'm jealous! Very nice rig and tri-screen setup. What do you use for your screens? TripleHead2Go?




I'm using regular Eyefinity way via Crossfire 5850. As I know TripleHead2Go can't handle resolution more than 1680x1050 per screen and it's too expensive :shadedshu


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah that shit is like $300. Well I've been wanting triple screens but the cost is too much for now. Maybe later after I get my new rig.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 12, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> WOW!!! Great deal on camera  At that price it wasn't a deal it was a _steal_. Retail is around 229.00 on that 14.1 megapixel camera. Congrats to you on that one!



Thanks  Not used off Craigslist either, clearance at my local Target  Got a 2yr full replacement warranty for $4 too. My Target has been insane lately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> Yeah, it's airsoft M4A1 http://www.redwolfairsoft.com/redwolf/airsoft/AEG_AEP_Tokyo_Marui_M4_M16_Series_Tokyo_Marui_M4A1_SOCOM_Recoil_Shock.htm



This is real


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)

Before:





After:





Still a mess, but all of the dust has been busted


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Yeah that shit is like $300. Well I've been wanting triple screens but the cost is too much for now. Maybe later after I get my new rig.



You can get 3 cheap 19' screens with 1440x900 and 5770 for eyefinity. Once you'll try 3 screens you'll never want back to 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c79m9iCJh4g


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...



Very nice job, looks MUCH better.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> You can get 3 cheap 19' screens with 1440x900 and 5770 for eyefinity. Once you'll try 3 screens you'll never want back to 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c79m9iCJh4g



Well I was planning on doing a dual screen but maybe I'll do a triple screen. I've always wanted one.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...





That's really clean work!!


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 12, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Well I was planning on doing a dual screen but maybe I'll do a triple screen. I've always wanted one.




dual is very comfortable for usual work but that's not enough for games.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...


Looks fantastic! From here, like new! NOT KIDDING! 
What's the technique, might I ask?
I don't resort to compressed air, so there are parts where it doesn't look like new, but yours does...


----------



## Reventon (Sep 12, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> dual is very comfortable for usual work but that's not enough for games.



Yeah I like games too


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Looks fantastic! From here, like new! NOT KIDDING!
> What's the technique, might I ask?
> I don't resort to compressed air, so there are parts where it doesn't look like new, but yours does...



I took it out onto a table outside of the shop. Got the air compressor out and blew out the big chunks. Then I took it all apart, wiping down and blowing out each component as I went. I made sure to wipe all of the cables and lines and such. Blew out and wiped down the inside of the case then reassembled. I was going to take the water hose to the case but the other side panel is immovable and there's some space between the motherboard tray and the side panel so I figured it was a bad idea.

I also replaced their junk with AS5 and washed out the heatsink in the sink, using dawn on their stupidly thick paste which had all but dried up.

This morning I spoke with the lady who owns it and she said they had never cleaned it out (obviously). She thought that cleaning the outside was good enough 

Installing Win7 on it right now and it's working great. I'm glad it wasn't the drive after all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...



Regardless, must better!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...



Haha seen that site a few times before. Sometimes you feel like a rat is going to jump out and bite you while you are cleaning them. Good job by the way looks like new.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is my current setup. Shes a little dusty. I've been prepping to move so time has been short.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Dont forget to accidentally "loose" that Mic durring the move


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Dont forget to accidentally "loose" that Mic durring the move



Well the solution to that mic is on my desk if you look closely enough


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

The Grenade?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2010)

sooo clean neat and tidy MailMan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The Grenade?



Could be


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 13, 2010)

Mail Mans system is too clean. I think he deserves another infraction for proving he is good at cable management. 

Post has been reported!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow he is actually fresh out of points currently too!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 13, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...



Whoa dude....nice job!  What a difference that made. Bet the owners will be happy when they get that one back.
Thanks for the after shot.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is my completed computer with my 275 back from RMA and my 8800GTS swapped with a GTS 250 (black PCB too keep with the theme ). The only way I change it again is if I get a 470.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS SYSTEM!!!!!

10 to the mother fing 10 on rating!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

lol I got an infraction one time for peanut butter sandwiches. Cable management is a set up! 

I take pride in my neatness.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/mailman.jpg
> 
> ROFL



you!!!!! iz a zick puppeh


----------



## wolf (Sep 13, 2010)

too tidy mailman, pull the pin on that nade pronto.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't feel bad Mailman I haz these on GN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice rig Ben.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 13, 2010)

i want one too, what should i do to get one?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Before:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/7492/sick1b.jpg
> 
> After:
> ...



that now looks like a new computer great work SJ


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here is my current setup. Shes a little dusty. I've been prepping to move so time has been short.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/IMG_1059.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/IMG_1060.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/IMG_1064.jpg



thats lookin sweet mailman


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2010)

douglatins said:


> *Haha thats like as expensive as a black market real one, i guess*


Ummmm, no.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2360.jpg



I want your case........and your headphones.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgot to add a pic of this new baby:


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2010)

what now?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is that a PB and Banana sandwich?

//make me one


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...vqh_OQ&t=1&usg=__sDZMA7cf6_0i14YIlvW5rKz138Q=
> 
> what now?



It says "Your PC ATM", not "Your PB ATM"


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 13, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> It says "Your PC ATM", not "Your PB ATM"



Their easy to confuse.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: New 'Baby'*



mlee49 said:


> Forgot to add a pic of this new baby:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2356.jpg



Oooohhhhh your gonna have fun with that one. I'm gettin' jealous.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...vqh_OQ&t=1&usg=__sDZMA7cf6_0i14YIlvW5rKz138Q=
> 
> what now?



Hahahahaha....it's toasted no less!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone know of any place to buy case parts to build a case? I know Monster Mod sells parts, just wondering who else is out there located in the states.

I'm wanting to get my 920 out of the 932 its in. Its a great case but its just overkill and I'd prefer something more modest but well performing. Kind of like the up coming Corsair 600T. I like it a lot but there are some things I'd prefer different that just stops me. Same thing with Thermaltake Armor 6000. If I could change a few things I'd buy one but its those few things that really have me thinking about building something myself. Just need to be able to get a hold of stuff that's already been bent and such because I don't have the equipment, space, or time to make the parts.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> It says "Your PC ATM", not "Your PB ATM"



that made me laugh and not much on any forums can make me laugh.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

for anyone who hasnt seen my thread in a while...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Forgot to add a pic of this new baby:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2356.jpg



That's an awesome looking board.


Epic rig Fits!!!11


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Went to a golf tournament today and came home with a UD5 rev2
> 
> Time to start a build log.


Did you came with that baby?





mlee49 said:


> Forgot to add a pic of this new baby:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2356.jpg


That's a hole in one


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Did you came with that baby?



Stole it from a local Kansan


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Stole it from a local Kansan



I'd watch what guy you steal from, some Kansans have close ties to the police


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I'd watch what guy you steal from, some Kansans have close ties to the police


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 14, 2010)

I bet that Kansans will turn the other way when "he" hears that their is a fire coming your way.. Or better yet.. it's in your house!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

You guys crack me up.  He's a cool guy, he took his golf beating like a man.  

Where the hell is he?  He can't possibly still be out of service.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2010)

just linked him to the commotion, anyone with anything illegal better leave now


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 14, 2010)

Workin and lurkin, bitches...........

Why don't you post a pic of the box, mlee?  Make it scratch and sniff!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

Get back to the dispatch Farve!!!

Yeah brought the box inside since it was attracting flies. Hope my dog doesnt eat it.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Reventon (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm really considering a tri-screen setup for my new rig. That setup looks so nice.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2360.jpg



What receiver/speaker setup is that?



DonInKansas said:


> http://njbrideau.com/images/farva.jpg
> 
> Workin and lurkin, bitches...........
> 
> Why don't you post a pic of the box, mlee?  Make it scratch and sniff!



Sorry about the delousing.


----------



## wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

mmmm quad SLi 480's.. *drool* w/cin' the lot must be an epic mission of heat dissipation.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 14, 2010)

Rebelstar said:


> http://cs240.vkontakte.ru/u4687931/109186710/z_c2ace5cf.jpg



Now it's pics like THAT that make me consider a triple screen setup again


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What receiver/speaker setup is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the delousing.



Sony 820 STR, 770W of 7.1 Channel goodness.


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 14, 2010)

The one and only - EKWB!














Yeah yeah...let's forget water color... 
I was hoping for red but insted got yelow/purple coolord water. 
UV katodes are missing and sidefan with UV LEDs. -so wather would glow.
PS: sorry for crapy pic(N95 with broken lens). I siriusly need to get camera..

So what do you think? What would you change?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

That looks great, I think a darker red would be nice for the tubing.  It's a bit pinkish, not my favorite, very clean and neat rig though


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

fitipaldi said:


> The one and only - EKWB!
> http://www.shrani.si/f/38/TS/3XKAWXXr/14092010298.jpg
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/J/T1/2sMTQOM/14092010316.jpg
> ...



That's a great rig you got there!!!

As CP said though, i'm not liking the pinkish color.


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 14, 2010)

Tnx.
I was hoping for dark red. This kinda red -->
And around tubing green Anti-Kink Smartcoils.

I try green next time.


----------



## DrOctopus (Sep 14, 2010)

Mock Up - This pc is obviously not finished. I just wanted to see how things looked/check everything fits etc..













I'm having some serious bad luck with this thing, currently in the process of RMA'n the motherboard (for the second time) and the vertex ssd...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 14, 2010)

DrOctopus said:


> Mock Up - This pc is obviously not finished. I just wanted to see how things looked/check everything fits etc..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/DSC_0001599.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/Still.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/DSC_0017.jpg
> ...



Thats because its MSI. Go Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats because its MSI. Go Asus or Gigabyte.



MSI actually makes some quality boards. Asus and Gigabyte are definitely some of the best though.(and EVGA)


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 14, 2010)

Bad a$$, clean rig DrOctopus!
Too bad for RMA thow.


----------



## DrOctopus (Sep 14, 2010)

@mailman - Yeah, i realize that now but i often use their cheaper boards for builds that i do for friends etc and they have all been a breeze to setup with no problems whatsoever. Definitely going to avoid there higher end boards now though......

@fiti - Ty. Edit: Good job on that clean external rad setup btw!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

My Blue cold cathodes arrived and i don't have a transparent side panel.

I'll probably just install them in my system anyways.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 14, 2010)

complete view of my new parts which is in my system specs:


----------



## fitipaldi (Sep 15, 2010)

You culd tidy cables more.
Btw, haw are you happy with CPU and Integrated Graphics?

@DrOctopus, tnx. =)


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 15, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Forgot to add a pic of this new baby:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/102_2356.jpg



i have one of them coming in a couple of weeks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 15, 2010)

Could someone please tell me if there's a way to remove or ghost out the sleep button in Windows 7? I tried searching for an answer but I was only getting people's problems related to sleep. I want to completely remove the option. I've already disabled system sleep after X amount of minutes.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 15, 2010)

disable hybrid sleep


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2010)

fitipaldi said:


> You culd tidy cables more.
> Btw, haw are you happy with CPU and Integrated Graphics?
> 
> @DrOctopus, tnx. =)



Yeah i could but the case is rubbish for cable management and no i wasn't happy with the IGPU,i was using a 5750 but that died on me so now i am using a GTX 460.


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 15, 2010)

Here Is Mine CM690 II  PLUS  
























Now  I need to Change that  crapy 9500GT to GTX460


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Yeah i could but the case is rubbish for cable management and no i wasn't happy with the IGPU,i was using a 5750 but that died on me so now i am using a GTX 460.



I'm surprised that the 400W psu you have in there isn't cooking itself at full noise your system is dragging around 445W out of it


@ IamEzio Is that a plastic coated wire tie i see holding that 4/8 pins cable (naughty naughty ) use a plastic zip tie


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

how do you come up with 445w, thats insane lol

the cpu uses 100w at the most

the gpu isnt a day over 200w, and thats overclocked

then there is 100w for all the other stuff

and that 400w corsair is pretty good and can take more than 400w


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

using his sys specs and putting them into here and using 90% load

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

churns out 445W whether or not that's an over stipulated draw your better off giving yourself atleast a 100W head room


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

haha i always find those calculators way overrated

both you and i know that that rig does NOT consume 450w, i will bet on it


10$ lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> using his sys specs and putting them into here and using 90% load
> 
> http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> churns out 445W whether or not that's an over stipulated draw your better off giving yourself atleast a 100W head room



why not roll some dice, they're just as accurate as those calculators.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

@kurosagi01 try firing up furmark and after that some occt or intelburn, and if the psu gets VERY hot its not good


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

even so it's not going to be very long before it dies they test them at what 100% load in a room that's chilled to keep the psu at 25 degC unless you can do the same I figure 90% load 40+ degC = less than expected Lifespan 

my 580W ran everything in  my specs but it didn't take long for it to shit itself massive Vdroop on all rails


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> even so it's not going to be very long before it dies they test them at what 100% load in a room that's chilled to keep the psu at 25 degC unless you can do the same I figure 90% load 40+ degC = less than expected Lifespan
> 
> my 580W ran everything in  my specs but it didn't take long for it to shit itself massive Vdroop on all rails



thats because hiper is a crap PSU brand.

you get a corsair PSU for example, and they'll go well above their rated specs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

you obviously have never tried the CX400W 

its one of the best 400w psu's out there, its extremely nice

and NO im not a corsair FANBOY....but the cx400.......its just amazing


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats because hiper is a crap PSU brand.



actually the Hiper typeR-580 got great reviews it's only later on they started cheaping out and turned to shit 

but when all is said and done regardless of brand and or quality you run it at it's limits or more than and it's going to die sooner rather than later hence why i replaced the typeR with an SS strider 750W Plus yes I can pull 848W from it if need be before it shuts off is it good to do this on a regular basis NO it isn't  

anywho I didn't want to start an argument over this we all have our own opinions on PSU's


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2010)

@Athlonite
Take a peak

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-460-review/14
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-460-review/13

That's with a Core i7 965 @ 3.7Ghz on water under in-game conditions.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> actually the Hiper typeR-580 got great reviews it's only later on they started cheaping out and turned to shit
> 
> but when all is said and done regardless of brand and or quality you run it at it's limits or more than and it's going to die sooner rather than later hence why i replaced the typeR with an SS strider 750W Plus yes I can pull 848W from it if need be before it shuts off is it good to do this on a regular basis NO it isn't
> 
> anywho I didn't want to start an argument over this we all have our own opinions on PSU's



Great reviews =/= quality psu. The only reviewer I know that actually properly stresses PSUs during reviews is JonnyGuru.

Hiper is, and always has been, average or below. I would happily run that system on a 500w Corsair, for example.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

agreed on johhnyguru, he truly does abuse them to the point of failure, for accurate testing.

btw, just because a PSU uses more at the wall than the PSU is rated for, doesnt mean its a good thing.

a 500W unit with 50% efficiency will use 750W at the wall to output that 500W - that doesnt mean its putting 750W into your PC, it means 250W is lost as heat.

now if it reaches 750W while maintaning 85% efficiency or something, thats a pro.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you obviously have never tried the CX400W
> 
> its one of the best 400w psu's out there, its extremely nice
> 
> and NO im not a corsair FANBOY....but the cx400.......its just amazing



Indeed it is. I love mine


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Athlonite
> Take a peak
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-460-review/14
> ...



from Page 13 power usage temp noise

Recommended Power Supply

Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:

GeForce GTX 460
*On your average system the card requires you to have a 450 to 500 Watt power supply unit.*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> from Page 13 power usage temp noise
> 
> Recommended Power Supply
> 
> ...



I saw that as well. Not arguing with you either because you do show valid points but cmon man you gotta agree , core i3 530 is like half the consumption of an i7 965 if not more. 

Also the load wattage is measured pulling from the wall. thats not even accounting efficiency from the power supply.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

thats only if you have a medium /low end psu they recommend that

that 400w corsair WILL beat the shit outta a 5-550w low end psu i can assure you that much

and this is not a argument, its more a good discussion, and i like them if they're sober and "well" (meaning no bad words about each other) spoken , like this one is


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2010)

hey I'm not saying it wont work here it's just I don't think it's going to last a long time that's all


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ...a 500W unit with 50% efficiency will use 750W at the wall to output that 500W - that doesnt mean its putting 750W into your PC, it means 250W is lost as heat.
> 
> now if it reaches 750W while maintaning 85% efficiency or something, thats a pro.


500W psu with 50% effic, full loaded, will pull out of the wall socket 1000W=(500W/0.50) ; not 750w.-

500W psu with 85% effic, full loaded, will pull out of the wall socket 588W=(500W/0.85)
Those 88W=(588w-500w) are not totally losted by heat (joule effect), i mean mostly it is; but also there are magnetic losses in transformer's core, energy storage in the form of magnetic field in the inductors and energy storage in the form of electric field in the capacitors.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Great reviews =/= quality psu. The only reviewer I know that actually properly stresses PSUs during reviews is JonnyGuru.



Just like to add in Hardware Secrets and [H]. Jonny though has the best equipment if I'm not mistaken but the other two are good and do it right. Just in case your looking for a review of a unit that Jonny has not covered.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 16, 2010)

Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today. 



















Installing the Silver Arrow in this size case was a major pain in the ass but it does fit with room to spare. Fired it up, the idle temps were 52C and by the time I got into windows it was up to 65C, over the limit for a Phenom II. First thought was the TIM went all over the place because of how much I had to tweak the heatsink to get the 4 pin power plug and top center mobo screw in, but then it hit me that I forgot the remove the plastic peel off on the heatsink base. Had to tear it all back down again but two hours wasted beats a fried CPU. With the heatsink installed _correctly_ (derp derp) my Phenom II @ 3.8 GHz is idling at 32C, 6 degrees lower than the old V8. Can't wait to see what it can do after the TIM settles. 

Overall two big thumbs up for the Silver Arrow (aside from installation), HAF 912 and Scythe S-Flex fans. Big improvement over what I had before.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> 500W psu with 50% effic, full loaded, will pull out of the wall socket 1000W=(500W/0.50) ; not 750w.-
> 
> 500W psu with 85% effic, full loaded, will pull out of the wall socket 588W=(500W/0.85)
> Those 88W=(588w-500w) are not totally losted by heat (joule effect), i mean mostly it is; but also there are magnetic losses in transformer's core, energy storage in the form of magnetic field in the inductors and energy storage in the form of electric field in the capacitors.



math + me = fail every time


i couldnt remember if it was 50% more or 100% more, so i went with the lower figure


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't ask mooing goat giraffes to do math.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today.
> 
> http://imgur.com/MsUIY.jpg
> http://imgur.com/OMYaC.jpg
> ...



Nice rig bro! looks clean, just tuck those fan cables around the back of the cooler and it would look perfect. btw, that cpu cooler is *huge*


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice rig bro! looks clean, just tuck those fan cables around the back of the cooler and it would look perfect. btw, that cpu cooler is *huge*



+1 Looking nice.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 16, 2010)

with all the shit i have im my rig, i barely drain 400watts from the wall... 500 if i start clocking and pushing her.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice rig bro! looks clean, just tuck those fan cables around the back of the cooler and it would look perfect. btw, that cpu cooler is *huge*



Yeah I need to do some final tidying tomorrow, just spent 6 frustrating hours putting it together. 

Just did a 15 min linpack test of a Phenom II @ 4.0 GHz, 1.5v and it barely cracked 50c. The Silver Arrow is a beast!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice rig bro! looks clean, just tuck those fan cables around the back of the cooler and it would look perfect.



Bah.  Go for originality and find a little plastic trapeze artist to hang from them.

Looks very clean, and the fan sleeving is a nice touch.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

computertechy said:


> with all the shit i have im my rig, i barely drain 400watts from the wall... 500 if i start clocking and pushing her.



i dont even hit 350W, so yeah, same boat here.


PSU reccomendations always aim high, because of two things.

1. cheap shitey PSU's that over-rate their capacity

2. multi rail PSU's having high wattage, but spread thin over heaps of rails.

a 600W PSU spread over four 12V rails, a 3.3v rail and a 5v rail aint gunna work so well when one particular component is really power hungry (OC'd i7, 5970, fermi, whatever)

with corsair we're talking under-rated PSU's with single 12V rails, so the odds of them working and laster longer lifespans is quite a lot higher than a cheap multirail PSU.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong or unreliable with a quality multirail PSU either. I'd have no problem putting my TP750 with its 4 25A 12v rails heads up against any 750w single rail Corsair


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Nothing wrong or unreliable with a quality multirail PSU either. I'd have no problem putting my TP750 with its 4 25A 12v rails heads up against any 750w single rail Corsair



and it works fine so long as no one component exceeds that 25A


for example, what if you went 4x midrange cards (like 9800GT eco) for folding or SLI - woops, primary rail gets overloaded, the extra rails for just PCI-E connectors go unused.


yes, its unlikely - and its not happening in your system, but its a good example of how more rails is not a good thing.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and it works fine so long as no one component exceeds that 25A
> 
> 
> for example, what if you went 4x midrange cards (like 9800GT eco) for folding or SLI - woops, primary rail gets overloaded, the extra rails for just PCI-E connectors go unused.
> ...



Yeah, I would say that example is pretty unlikely. But while we are discussing unlikely scenarios...



			
				Jonnyguru.com said:
			
		

> I wanted to take a moment to comment on that single massive 100.4A 12V rail. I've been seeing a backlash against multiple 12V designs, and I feel some comment from me is timely; though I've written about this before. As of right now, this is the largest single 12V design I've tested, with the Silverstone Zeus ZM1200M coming in a close second and Ultra's X4 1200W  unit coming in third. I have mixed feelings about this. One one hand, I know why the single 12V rail is there and how it came to be in the marketplace. But on the other hand, it makes me a mite nervous. 100.4A is an awful lot of current. You can melt the insulation on some seriously thick gauge wires with that, never mind the 18-16 gauge wires most power supplies this size use to connect to your computer parts. Direct short circuits shouldn't be too much a problem, but what if something doesn't fail in a direct short? What if something partially fails, starts drawing massive 12V current through three or four small wires, and yet doesn't overdraw that 100.4A rail? There is a risk factor here when you start getting 12V rails this huge, people, whether you're talking about a Corsair, Ultra, PC Power and Cooling, or any other company's single 12V design. It's still a reasonably minor risk on a well built unit like this, but a risk is present nonetheless. My rambling point is this - multiple 12V rails aren't the devil, folks, especially on units that can pull more power out of the wall than your toaster.



Yes, its unlikely, but its a good example of how a single rail could not be a good thing.


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 16, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I'm surprised that the 400W psu you have in there isn't cooking itself at full noise your system is dragging around 445W out of it
> 
> 
> @ IamEzio Is that a plastic coated wire tie i see holding that 4/8 pins cable (naughty naughty ) use a plastic zip tie



yes it is simthing like a metal wire coated with plastic. 
the Cables of My OCZ PSU are realy short and all my Plastic zip's uden in the Case


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, I would say that example is pretty unlikely. But while we are discussing unlikely scenarios...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its unlikely, but its a good example of how a single rail could not be a good thing.



i'd be fine with a PSU like that having say, 4x 250W rails. the point is, some PSU's cap them too low - and 'too low' gets higher and higher each generation (cough fermi)


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 2. multi rail PSU's having high wattage, but spread thin over heaps of rails.




Not true, stop buying crappy mutli rails when you do get them 

O had 65 amps to share over 6 rails once, plenty enough considering my psu was designed with balance already in mind, I.E graphics had two rails for it's self ( 4 pci-e) and so on.

Impossible for me to trip it up unless I kept adding molex splitters and tried to overload that rail


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 16, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today.
> 
> http://imgur.com/MsUIY.jpg
> http://imgur.com/OMYaC.jpg
> ...



 Looks about as tight as a D14 in a CM 590.

I got me a 4 pin y cable extension so I could hook it up to the 4 pin on the board and run it to the back side for easy connecting and disconnecting fans.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 16, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today.
> 
> http://imgur.com/MsUIY.jpg
> http://imgur.com/OMYaC.jpg
> ...




Why not take that middle HDD rack out for improved airflow if you're not using it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today.
> 
> http://imgur.com/MsUIY.jpg
> http://imgur.com/OMYaC.jpg
> ...



OMG i want that case  it looks really nice.

Also i appreciate all the comments about my 400w psu haha =p i am having hard time to believe its still running all the hardwares and my gtx460 is factory overclocked and my cpu is overclocked too,i am loving how good this psu is right now and the minimum amps they reconmend is 24amps on the gtx460 while i have 30amps lol.
But yeah i am planning on upgrading psu in near future.


----------



## pjladyfox (Sep 16, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Got my new HAF 912, Silver Arrow and Scythe S-Flex fans in today.
> 
> Installing the Silver Arrow in this size case was a major pain in the ass but it does fit with room to spare. Fired it up, the idle temps were 52C and by the time I got into windows it was up to 65C, over the limit for a Phenom II. First thought was the TIM went all over the place because of how much I had to tweak the heatsink to get the 4 pin power plug and top center mobo screw in, but then it hit me that I forgot the remove the plastic peel off on the heatsink base. Had to tear it all back down again but two hours wasted beats a fried CPU. With the heatsink installed _correctly_ (derp derp) my Phenom II @ 3.8 GHz is idling at 32C, 6 degrees lower than the old V8. Can't wait to see what it can do after the TIM settles.
> 
> Overall two big thumbs up for the Silver Arrow (aside from installation), HAF 912 and Scythe S-Flex fans. Big improvement over what I had before.



Looks pretty nice 'tho you could probably do some more tiding up with some of those cables on the fan if you got a couple of sleeved extensions. Still, I'm really excited about the HAF 912 and hope I can get my hands on one to build a system in here soon.


----------



## wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'd be fine with a PSU like that having say, 4x 250W rails. the point is, some PSU's cap them too low - and 'too low' gets higher and higher each generation (cough *GF100*)



fixed  Fermi is fine but GF100 loves the juice alright.

and Zen_ I really like what you've done with the new case and fans strapped to the CPU cooler


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 16, 2010)

pjladyfox said:


> Looks pretty nice 'tho you could probably do some more tiding up with some of those cables on the fan if you got a couple of sleeved extensions.



I had bought a PWM y-cable for the fans and did just that today. 







Overall I really like the silver arrow, but the installation was a full tour of the nine circles of hell. I would also advise anyone using Thermalright's new variable tension mount for AM2/3 sockets to *be careful *. If you screw down full tension it will cause severe mobo warp, so much it could damage it. 2 or 3 threads exposed seems to be about right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

good info, i suggest you send Thermalright a mail regarding that


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2010)

Got my HTPC put together. Specs on the left.














Gets just over 14,000 points in Vantage, all stock settings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

What is the verdict on that "intake" fan?

Nice rig, let me know when you get bored of that 460


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 16, 2010)

My 'new' case (that im using till i start on my desk) got lost in the post... HOW DO YOU LOSE A CASE!!!!

So... im still on the side.

Nice rig Erocker. That your main rig now?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 16, 2010)

That's a sweet HTPC Erocker.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> What is the verdict on that "intake" fan?
> 
> Nice rig, let me know when you get bored of that 460



The intake fan is great! Figure it moves about as much air as a 120mm 75cfm fan. Great for tight places. I thought the GTX 460 expelled air out the back, but apparently it doesn't. I'm letting it run for a while to see how hot this box gets. I'm just happy the PSU did it's job in Vantage without getting too hot or squealing or something like that. I'm downloading Mafia II right now to give it a good workout.




MoonPig said:


> Nice rig Erocker. That your main rig now?



Naw, I still have my fully W/C'd AMD rig with a 5850 and a GT 240 for PhysX. I'm currently considering selling it all and just using the HTPC for now. Sandy Bridge is a bit far off yet though...


----------



## Vincy Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> The intake fan is great! Figure it moves about as much air as a 120mm 75cfm fan. Great for tight places. I thought the GTX 460 expelled air out the back, but apparently it doesn't. I'm letting it run for a while to see how hot this box gets. I'm just happy the PSU did it's job in Vantage without getting too hot or squealing or something like that. I'm downloading Mafia II right now to give it a good workout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say what?
What were you really contaminating and with what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> The intake fan is great! Figure it moves about as much air as a 120mm 75cfm fan. Great for tight places. I thought the GTX 460 expelled air out the back, but apparently it doesn't. I'm letting it run for a while to see how hot this box gets. I'm just happy the PSU did it's job in Vantage without getting too hot or squealing or something like that. I'm downloading Mafia II right now to give it a good workout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait hold the presses. You are going green and Intel for the next build?!


----------



## wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wait hold the presses. You are going green and Intel for the next build?!



   o'rly?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

So? I've had Intel and Nvidia rigs before. This AMD rig has lasted me a year. I've owned intel stuff longer.


*Oh, spell check fail above. lol.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

I suppose I should put some pics up of my "main" rig.. though it's powered off for a while while I break this new one in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

you got a new ssd didnt ya?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you got a new ssd didnt ya?



Yes, and it's great! I have another one coming in for the HTPC as well. The prices on SSD's (especially Sandforce) just took a big drop.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 17, 2010)

How good of an overall performance boost?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

Reventon said:


> How good of an overall performance boost?



With the SSD? Well, 285 read 275 write compared to a mechanical drive is pretty good. Windows loads faster, things are snappier. The only reason I'm getting one for the HTPC is because I have no room for another mechanical drive. I'm just going to velcro it somewhere.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

the good thing about SSD is that you dont have to wait for things to start up, when windows is done loading everything is ready in 1 second or 2, that is the most awesome about it imo

@erocker, yeah those sandforce thingies took a drop here aswell, but ill wait a bit, just got a cheap 80gig intel gen2, so that will satisfy my needs for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

I miss my SSD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

you dont have any?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont have any?



i have a super talent but it kept causing restarts and then it'll say BOOT MGR not present or what not, so i'll have to set it again as the first boot drive to boot up.  I tried everything


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

eugh that sucks 

i remember that

how about RMA'ing the thing?


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice setup erocker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> eugh that sucks
> 
> i remember that
> 
> how about RMA'ing the thing?



I PM'ed the seller and he has been trying for a while but never got a hold of the person who he got it from.  Sucks, what can i do.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

i would just try and mail supertalent, and explain your situation

sometimes those companies show a nice side and rma the thing anyway


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would just try and mail supertalent, and explain your situation
> 
> sometimes those companies show a nice side and rma the thing anyway



Email was sent to no reply.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

assholes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> assholes



I'm going to install it again in my 2nd rig and give it another go with some new tips.  See how that goes.  I really do miss it, it's night and day difference from the drive I'm running now, it's amazing!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> So? I've had Intel and Nvidia rigs before. This AMD rig has lasted me a year. I've owned intel stuff longer.
> 
> 
> *Oh, spell check fail above. lol.



You're dead to me.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

So the GTX 460 killed my PSU. Wonderful. Kinda crazy since I ran a 5770 and a 5850 on that PSU. Damn NVIDIA and your power hungry cards!!! Oh I'm kidding...but it's true. Anyhoo, while I wait for a new PSU, I wedged the sucker in my main rig for PhysX.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

i wanna see some SLI action on that board


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> yes it is simthing like a metal wire coated with plastic.
> the Cables of My OCZ PSU are realy short and all my Plastic zip's uden in the Case



best get some more zip ties then as wire wrapped around wire with power flowing through it = crude transformer


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you got a new ssd didnt ya?



And I see you have a new ass


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2010)

Who figured out it was the PSU? Had to be some kind of uber 133t genius.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm new here. So is my computer. Hi!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> I'm new here. So is my computer. Hi!
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1277688242898_1850784530_545381_2555417_n.jpg



Welcome to TPU, hope you like it here, you should fill out your system specs in the user control panel so we know what your rocking in that rig


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

I did, I swear I did. I just have no idea where it disappeared off to. ... there, I think I fixed it now.

I'm *not* a gamer.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> I did, I swear I did. I just have no idea where it disappeared off to.



It's turned off by default for some reason ( I.E other users can't see it unless its filled in) I can see it now though all good 

Nice system you have there, protip: don't hang around here to much you'll find your self wanting to spend a LOT of money on your rig


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL, well, I kinda just did, it's brand new. I've had it less than a week. XD
$900, it was, not including all the extras like keyboard, monitors, webcam, etc.
I made a full intro post elsewhere, shows more pics of my cave.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ouch you got over charged for the system by quite a lot D:

Unless it included both those monitors also?

Even then it's still fairly expensive.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, well, perhaps, but I paid for labor, I certainly can't build a computer. He bought every part, and the OS, etc. It didn't seem that expensive. $100 was for delivery, he drove 2 hours to set it up for me, then spent several hours here installing all my programs.

I bought the monitors separate, they came to about $400 with the shipping.

.... and I got laid. by said boy.




pantherx12 said:


> Ouch you got over charged for the system by quite a lot D:
> 
> Unless it included both those monitors also?
> 
> Even then it's still fairly expensive.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> .... and I got laid. by said boy.



Well at-least there's something 



For your future reference for that price you could of got a quad core 4gb of ram and a current graphics card, + sound card since you were after a music pc : ].


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

He was pretty good. lol. I have a *thing* for geeks (and he is an ex-bf who I'm technically still in love with, so, you know, it was a precious thing to me). I'm not sure where the money went, really (I hope he had a good time with some of it). I kinda had $5000 of inheritance all at once, so I was just throwing it away on anything that suited my whim. Jacob said he'd build me a computer, I like him, I trust him, and I knew he'd deliver it PERSONALLY. *smirk* not a bad investment. I was thinking of a sound card, but if you read the specs for the sound on this board, it's really quite good. I'd have to buy a $200 sound card to beat it. The graphics are great though, it's all I'll ever need, these infrared photographs I've become recently fascinated by look AMAZING on this system. Just stunningly beautiful. I needed better monitors for my art surfing for a long time, I didn't realize how badly until I got them and saw the difference. Check it out, I have a few saved in my favs at DA: http://phaewryn.deviantart.com/favourites/ I want colors like that... in my case. Vivid purples/lavenders/pinks/blues. *sigh* so pretty.



pantherx12 said:


> Well at-least there's something
> 
> For your future reference for that price you could of got a quad core 4gb of ram and a current graphics card, + sound card since you were after a music pc : ].


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

I found the same thing when I finally got a decent ( not even good!) monitor, I take some pictures myself and do a wee bit of video editing on my rig.

Very neat set up by the way, looked at the pictures you submitted on DA, looking down at my desk it makes me feel the need to clean somewhat.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

Keep in mind, I *did* clean the desk JUST to take those pics, it isn't nearly usually that clean, lol. Thanks though, I'm pretty happy with it. These monitors got terrible reviews everywhere because they have a horrible stand which is unstable... so I VELCROed them to my wall. XD
I even drew up the plan in case anyone else wanted to snag a pair when TG had em on sale.





XD



pantherx12 said:


> I found the same thing when I finally got a decent ( not even good!) monitor, I take some pictures myself and do a wee bit of video editing on my rig.
> 
> Very neat set up by the way, looked at the pictures you submitted on DA, looking down at my desk it makes me feel the need to clean somewhat.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Keep in mind, I *did* clean the desk JUST to take those pics, it isn't nearly usually that clean, lol. Thanks though, I'm pretty happy with it. These monitors got terrible reviews everywhere because they have a horrible stand which is unstable... so I VELCROed them to my wall. XD
> I even drew up the plan in case anyone else wanted to snag a pair when TG had em on sale.
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1272138424156_1850784530_534223_2981397_n.jpg
> XD



Lol, Velcro! I'd love to see a good pic of that setup 

Oh and welcome to TPU


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, but just ask, and ye shall receive. Give me 10 minutes, it's a slow process because my FTP seems to be down so I am having to host off my facebook.



Thrackan said:


> Lol, Velcro! I'd love to see a good pic of that setup
> 
> Oh and welcome to TPU


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 17, 2010)

Excuse my liberty taking but since your sharing it anyways.






DA used to allow hotlinking, let me know if that works XD


Bananas for healthy eating FTW! ( bottom right)


Ohhh and cyber goggles ontop of the rig


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

Does this belong in ghetto mods? lol! I'm fairly confident that if you could find a low-profile cable that didn't stick out so far to run into it, you could ENTIRELY mount these monitors with JUST velcro (no shelf at all). They are really light. I just wanted to be extra safe because I have 3 insanely stupid cats. I wish I could have trusted it that way, because these are sexy sexy monitors, if they were just STUCK to the wall, it would look so nice and modern. Then, I got to thinking, I have gamer friends who pack up their system and monitor and go places with it. They never seem to have a good way to package it up. If you got one of these monitors in a smaller size, smaller than the side of your tower case... you could put a strip of velcro around the FRONT outside rim of this monitor, and on the back too, then on the side of the tower case. Then, you could velcro the monitor to the side of the case face-in for travel, and you could carry the whole thing by just the tower handle, then, when you got on location, just rip it off, flip it over, and stick it to the side of the case face out, use the case as a monitor stand. It'd be so simple. You could even velcro the keyboard to the other side of the case, lol, then all you'd need would be an open bay slot to add a drawer to hold the cables in the tower for travel. I mean, they have cup holders, why not a cord drawer? I have way too many ideas. Like, have you heard that some budget airlines are now discussing offering standing-only tickets. It's like, in the subway, you get a hand-hold ring to hang on. So, I thought, if this catches on, standing only flights, the best thing to do NOW would be do design a nylon harness that had a hook on top, that you wore like a rock climbing harness, but that you could hook to your little standing only handhold, and then... SIT in your own personal "flight swing". XD
















Cyber goggles! Yep, I am a bit of a party-girl. Well, if I ever leave my room. I prefer "private parties" in my room. I will have you know, I have a fully balanced diet within 3 feet of my face at all times. Kashi granola bars, poptarts, bananas, green smoothies, the occasional cup of ramen, beer, and coffee. Who needs anything else?


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

oh, and if anyone's wondering, yes, that is a FRAMED cell phone bill. I am sentimental like that... it was the first time he ever called me after I gave him my contact card in the bank parking lot. XD



pantherx12 said:


> Excuse my liberty taking but since your sharing it anyways.
> 
> Bananas for healthy eating FTW! ( bottom right)
> 
> Ohhh and cyber goggles ontop of the rig


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TPU. Nice looking rig you got there. Also sounds like that guy went the extra "mile" to make sure his customer was happy.


----------



## Luke (Sep 17, 2010)

This is my Rig





Also the damn USPS lost my card from the look of it so no crossfire (yet)


----------



## wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> I'm new here. So is my computer. Hi!
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1277688242898_1850784530_545381_2555417_n.jpg



welcome! nice setup and nice story to go with it!

hope you like it here, most do


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 17, 2010)

Luke said:


> This is my Rig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100917/IMG_0145.jpg
> 
> Also the damn USPS lost my card from the look of it so no crossfire (yet)



Looks like an awesome rig.

Needs moar cable management!! lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

"lost" your card? hmmmm


----------



## Mussels (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> "lost" your card? hmmmm



was talkin to him in MSN, it never reached australian customs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

:s


----------



## Luke (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah it left the US on August 20 and no trace of it after that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

damn :S

thats almost a month


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL. Thanks!



Radical_Edward said:


> Welcome to TPU. Nice looking rig you got there. Also sounds like that guy went the extra "mile" to make sure his customer was happy.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

So far, yeah, you guys are nice. Thanks!



wolf said:


> welcome! nice setup and nice story to go with it!
> 
> hope you like it here, most do


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> So the GTX 460 killed my PSU. Wonderful. Kinda crazy since I ran a 5770 and a 5850 on that PSU. Damn NVIDIA and your power hungry cards!!! Oh I'm kidding...but it's true. Anyhoo, while I wait for a new PSU, I wedged the sucker in my main rig for PhysX.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2267.jpg



are you gonna be getting the new v-series from lianli?  im so tempted as soon as ppcs has them in stock... dual 140mm's up front... eeeee


----------



## wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> So far, yeah, you guys are nice. Thanks!



so if your'e not a *gamer* what do you use a system like that for? t'aint no family desktop


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 17, 2010)

Still waiting on my temp case...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

what case did you order?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

SSD goodness 






and the rig atm, the case has VERY bad airflow, cpu was idling at 47c, and outside the case its 34c :S


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what case did you order?



Got me a CM690 (all black) with afew extras... however, UPS has lost it 

I'll get you a better picture of my SSD, Green and Black


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

what is up with people loosing their stuff these days, there was a guy who lost his 5970 yesterday i think

Green and Black ?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 17, 2010)

WD Green + WD Black! Keep up!

It's a 500GB too... selling it as of 3 hours ago actually, just sat next to me atm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 17, 2010)

aaarh doh haha

you getting a bigger one or what?


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

I am a professional internet addict. XD
I can put all my IM windows/buddy lists on one screen; slsk (I am a big big big slsk user, though I lost my files in my last crash and am sending my disk off for recovery), chrome, and any applications I'm running on the other. 



wolf said:


> so if your'e not a *gamer* what do you use a system like that for? t'aint no family desktop


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a couple of orders I'm still waiting on too. maybe they are just really backlogged and running behind schedule on delivery? *hopefully*




(FIH) The Don said:


> what is up with people loosing their stuff these days, there was a guy who lost his 5970 yesterday i think
> 
> Green and Black ?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 17, 2010)

No, got my 64GB FalconII for OS, Programs and 3 games (AlienSwarm, BFBC2 and L4D2) and my 750GB Green for media and storage 



(FIH) The Don said:


> aaarh doh haha
> 
> you getting a bigger one or what?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> are you gonna be getting the new v-series from lianli?  im so tempted as soon as ppcs has them in stock... dual 140mm's up front... eeeee



I didn't even know about it until your post. I really like it, but I may try to wait for the price-tag to come down a little.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> No, got my 64GB FalconII for OS, Programs and 3 games (AlienSwarm, BFBC2 and L4D2) and my 750GB Green for media and storage



you said something about selling it, so i just thought you were getting something bigger,


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Got me a CM690 (all black) with afew extras... however, UPS has lost it
> 
> I'll get you a better picture of my SSD, Green and Black



Damn that sucks, the CM690 is an awesome case.(i have it and i love it)

Hope you can get it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2010)

My post got deleted due to the server maintenance but i want to ask everybody. would it be a good trade to trade my ATI 4870 + XFX 8800 Ultra for a 768mb GTX 460?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> My post got deleted due to the server maintenance but i want to ask everybody. would it be a good trade to trade my ATI 4870 + XFX 8800 Ultra for a 768mb GTX 460?



I think it would be a pretty good idea, as the GTX 460 is a great card.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> My post got deleted due to the server maintenance but i want to ask everybody. would it be a good trade to trade my ATI 4870 + XFX 8800 Ultra for a 768mb GTX 460?



the 460 is ~30% faster then the 4870....so sure why not


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

god dammit W1zz 

30 hours of my life just got deleted


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> god dammit W1zz
> 
> 30 hours of my life just got deleted



here, I give you sex.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

this song just came to mind 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY&ob=av3e


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

edit, damn you pos


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r613729cea65.jpg
> 
> edit, damn you pos



 same idea.


----------



## wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> My post got deleted due to the server maintenance but i want to ask everybody. would it be a good trade to trade my ATI 4870 + XFX 8800 Ultra for a 768mb GTX 460?



sell the 4870 for sure but I'd keep that 8800 Ultra! thats a slice of history right there, I still want one myself.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> here, I give you sex.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100919/100_0149 - Copy.jpg



Oh, that's a thing of beauty. More manufacturers should play around with PCB color.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Oh, that's a thing of beauty. More manufacturers should play around with PCB color.



That 8800gt 1g was my favorite card of all..I wish it didn't get killed over my striker 2 board taking it out.. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That 8800gt 1g was my favorite card of all..I wish it didn't get killed over my striker 2 board taking it out.. lol



how did your board take it out?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

oh god.....striker II :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh god.....striker II :shadedshu



i really feel like i am missing a big story. 
would someone fill me in please?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

no story, striker II was just the worst board i have ever boughtrolleyes:


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 19, 2010)

the pci-e lanes went crazy and took out the card..

I got a hold of Palit guy and he wasn't sure if I would get a purple card or not back... so I sent it back and grabbed my first 280..


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey check it out, 3 83GB HDD platters! 






They're a lot of fun to play with. I also got a strong magnet out of the drive that I tore apart.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

im impressed you didnt scratch them more than that haha


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> im impressed you didnt scratch them more than that haha



One got a dent on it when my drill slipped (had to drill out some screws that stripped). They're all extremely hard to pick up off of the wooden floor and are very easily scratched, being so smooth.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

yep those center screws has gotten me crazy sometimes haha

but it really just shows that the harddrive is solid made


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 19, 2010)

It's like, geek ninja stars! 



Soylent Joe said:


> Hey check it out, 3 83GB HDD platters!
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3362/dsc0001nni.jpg
> 
> They're a lot of fun to play with. I also got a strong magnet out of the drive that I tore apart.


----------



## wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Hey check it out, 3 83GB HDD platters!
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3362/dsc0001nni.jpg
> 
> They're a lot of fun to play with. I also got a strong magnet out of the drive that I tore apart.



I can just picture a nerd working in a restaurant accidentally say they have 83gb platters on the menu for that night as oppose to the actual dish..... and dammit im making myself hungry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Put the 295 in my main rig and the loop as well.  For now it's going but I have one or two areas with some slight kinks.  I will be getting some more 45º barbed fittings soon and some new tubing   I'll take some pics then.  For now here's the rad placement.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2010)

nice rad  
want to see the loop together.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

use som zipties to do antikink, that should work till you get a better solution


----------



## wolf (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> use som zipties to do antikink, that should work till you get a better solution



+1, the solve-all temporary, or even permanent solution


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

with tape and zipties you can haz win


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice rad
> want to see the loop together.



For my build I need to paint it black, but it's working great!  295 is 45ºc load  when folding.



(FIH) The Don said:


> use som zipties to do antikink, that should work till you get a better solution





(FIH) The Don said:


> with tape and zipties you can haz win



Tried zip ties, not working   I'm going to get some tubing shortly, and some angled barbs, that fixes it for sure.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> here, I give you sex.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100919/100_0149 - Copy.jpg



I remember that card, it had the purple pcb they normally used on the XpertVision branded version. 99.9% of teh SOnic 1GB cards were green with a blue heatsink. I still have one of mine living in my dad's PC. lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I remember that card, it had the purple pcb they normally used on the XpertVision branded version. 99.9% of teh SOnic 1GB cards were green with a blue heatsink. I still have one of mine living in my dad's PC. lol.



yep. I was so waiting for the blue one, or even a yellow since that was seen around... but I got the "special one"... If I could of got it when I wasn't so strapped for cash.. I would of grabbed another card and kept that as a trophy... I miss that thing!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> use som zipties to do antikink, that should work till you get a better solution



lol. That's exactly what I did.



Chicken Patty said:


> For my build I need to paint it black, but it's working great!  295 is 45ºc load  when folding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to tighten the ever living shit out of the zip ties. Use pliers to pull them. Seriously


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. That's exactly what I did.
> 
> 
> You have to tighten the ever living shit out of the zip ties. Use pliers to pull them. Seriously



will the very small ones work too?  I'm tightening them sooo much it's starting to just close the tubing even more 

here's budget loop running.  I'll be ordering a 45º rotary for that exit on the GPU block.  This will do till I get going on the project phase of this build. 






Here are the temps on the 295


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

You need more than one, my friend. Think about how closely spaced anti-kink coils normally are.

Look at my rig for reference, I have 3 or 4 on each kinked bend.

 Your PC ATM - Page 496


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You need more than one, my friend. Think about how closely spaced anti-kink coils normally are.
> 
> Look at my rig for reference, I have 3 or 4 on each kinked bend.
> 
> Your PC ATM - Page 496



I'll give it another go.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 20, 2010)

Why bother, temps are under 50C even with kinks.  If you feel compelled to do something about it, then whatever but your results are phenomenal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Why bother, temps are under 50C even with kinks.  If you feel compelled to do something about it, then whatever but your results are phenomenal.



I know, considering I don't even have a great pump, I am shocked with the temps.  But most of the stuff was sent in at no charge, so not only are the results good, but even if they weren't I'll be happy regardless!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

thats looks very nice cp  have you tried overclocking the card some more?

im down to 1gb stick atm

the other just died on me, and i havent even overclocked them 

i am VERY VERY VERY happy that CP are sending me some tracers, they should be here any day i hope

cause im running on fumes atm lol


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm, I've wanted to throw my hat in the ring in this thread for a while, but haven't done so...for no really good reason.

So here:

The view from the outside:






Side panel removed:





Another with the side removed, but a little tighter a shot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The importance of an illuminated CPU cooler cannot be understated





My 5850, quietly humming a sweet, sweet song:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats looks very nice cp  have you tried overclocking the card some more?
> 
> im down to 1gb stick atm
> 
> ...



Naw bro, I haven't at all.  I'll get around to it someday 

I hope they are there any day too, did I ever give you the tracking info?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

well you put out a nice amount everyday anyway, maybe no need for it 

yeah i think i got it in a pm, if it hasnt been deleted by a W1zzard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well you put out a nice amount everyday anyway, maybe no need for it
> 
> yeah i think i got it in a pm, if it hasnt been deleted by a W1zzard



I'll send it again if you need it, just let me know.

Yeah, no need for more heat, I'm suffering enough as it is!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

should have them by the end of the week, you send them on the 16th, and it takes about a week, not including weekend


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 20, 2010)

Just need to paint it black on the inside now and get a different fan for the cooler so it matches better.







theubersmurf said:


> Hmmm, I've wanted to throw my hat in the ring in this thread for a while, but haven't done so...for no really good reason.
> 
> So here:
> 
> ...



That is the full tower Armor right? How do you like it? Been thinking about going to it from my HAF so I could fit the large XL-ATX boards if I decided to move that direction. Just concerned about the cooling ability of the case compared to the 932.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> should have them by the end of the week, you send them on the 16th, and it takes about a week, not including weekend



Let's hope so.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> Hmmm, I've wanted to throw my hat in the ring in this thread for a while, but haven't done so...for no really good reason.
> 
> So here:
> 
> ...



thats a nice and powerfull rig you have there 



mastrdrver said:


> Just need to paint it black on the inside now and get a different fan for the cooler so it matches better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/SANY0060.jpg.



meh @greay cases, hate them lol 



Chicken Patty said:


> Let's hope so.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh @greay cases, hate them lol



Don't worry then cause I've got a lot more where that came from!


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 20, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Just need to paint it black on the inside now and get a different fan for the cooler so it matches better.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/SANY0060.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, full tower Armor+. I haven't built anything using the HAF, but the Armor is well ventilated if you're doing air cooling, there are punch out holes on the back panel for tubing for a radiator if you're doing water cooling. 

Removable mobo tray is a nicety (don't know if the HAF has that), the only two real drawbacks are the top bezel is odd looking. It's a really weird design that probably should have been done more conservatively. The only other drawback is the only real drawback, which is that the quick release "locks" for the various slots are flimsy. They break at the drop of a hat. You can buy new ones from the thermaltake store, but it's annoying nonetheless and cost $3.00 a piece to replace. Other than those two things it's excellent. Intake fans can be put in all over the front of the front of the case, I think you can have a total of 3 140mm fans. Though I still only use the one in the bottommost couple of slots that came with the case.

I really like the extra drive bays that can be put in the bottom of the case. Since I only use two drives, they occupy those two add-in bays. If you look beneath the 5 1/4 in bays, the space between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the rack for the 5 1/4 in bays is where the Larger HDD bay would fit in. It can hold 5 3.5in drives. I removed mine since I didn't use it, so now I can fit in a roughly 18in GPU...Though I don't think there are any that big, but if there were, it would fit.


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats a nice and powerfull rig you have there


 I have loved this thing like few other comps I've owned. The only trouble is knowing Intel is ditching the Socket/Platform, or that at least it will get less attention in the future, upgradability would definitely make me happier.


----------



## Altered (Sep 20, 2010)

Figured since I was playing with a camera I would try it out here is a shot of my junker in a messed up state. Usually the door is on it but I tried adding another rad in a hurry. Oh and I was testing a old hdd as well.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> The importance of an illuminated CPU cooler cannot be understated



No, no it cannot. I have decided to go with this one:






On a totally unrelated note (and much to Jacob's disappointment, lol) I am SOOOO excited that Logitech just released a new trackman mouse with a BLUE BALL. I've been a 100% devoted trackman user for almost a decade... and I would sex the designer of this if he'd fit through my ethernet cable. XD 





 fap fap fap! *LOVE*

.................

Maybe I throw one of these in that big open space under the hard drive... lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMq8amDqSjA
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsjXG7_Sekw
or, oh wait, I know!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/964e/?cpg=froogle
and just for humor, oh pls watch, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVtvzbOyYDo


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2010)

That cooler image is pretty awesome


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Phae what's the model of that new mouse?

Used to use a trackball and if that one is a high dpi may grab it up.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Phae what's the model of that new mouse?
> 
> Used to use a trackball and if that one is a high dpi may grab it up.



It's the M570!
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/mice-pointers/trackballs/devices/7365
Not in stores... YET. Can pre-order. MIGHT.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

That CPU HSF looks like an Tuniq Tower 2 only problem with it is that it suffers the same problem as my tuniq tower 120 once installed you can't really see the blue glow of the fan unless you use a really ( scuse the profanity Phaewryn) fuck off bright LED Fan


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That CPU HSF looks like an Tuniq Tower 2 only problem with it is that it suffers the same problem as my tuniq tower 120 once installed you can't really see the blue glow of the fan unless you use a really ( scuse the profanity Phaewryn) fuck off bright LED Fan



Fuck off-ing bright works *drills extra holes in fan casing, adds more leds*


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

I could see How that works but with 3 180mm LED fans in my SilverStone RV02B-W case i really dont need anymore  can't even see the LEDs from the CM R4 in the tuniq tower 120


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Right. And it gets good reviews for doing it's job. I'm going to have so much UV happening in that case, led is kinda pointless anyway. But still. I like that it HAS the blue leds. How easy is it to replace the fan that cooler comes with, with a different model/brand fan. I'd put a UV LED one in there, if it weren't a major pain in the ass. It all snaps off, right?



Athlonite said:


> I could see How that works but with 3 180mm LED fans in my SilverStone RV02B-W case i really dont need anymore  can't even see the LEDs from the CM R4 in the tuniq tower 120


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

4 little screws on top and slide the fan bracket out easy peasy then just unscrew the old fan screw on the new one replace in HS screw top on and plug it in and your done takes about ten mins tops


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> 4 little screws on top and slide the fan bracket out easy peasy then just unscrew the old fan screw on the new one replace in HS screw top on and plug it in and your done takes about ten mins tops



sweet.
 it's daylight already?! Damn it, I *was* going to sleep tonight.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 20, 2010)

This Is MY PC ATM Moment.... I used to not care how it looks. But lately I have had a really bad case of being OCD and almost every week I continue to make my Cable management look cleaner and cleaner. I am just the opposite from most of you guys 






*I even just took and hid the bottom fan this weekend. Which I think cleans it up even more while still givning me great air flow. I even found away to keep a filter on it.*






*Close up...*






*Went a little crazy with the EVGA parts dont yah think? *


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> sweet.
> it's daylight already?! Damn it, I *was* going to sleep tonight.



The LIGHT it burns


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> This Is MY PC ATM Moment.... I used to not care how it looks. But lately I have had a really bad case of being OCD and almost every week I continue to make my Cable management look cleaner and cleaner. I am just the opposite from most of you guys
> *I even just took and hid the bottom fan this weekend. Which I think cleans it up even more while still givning me great air flow. I even found away to keep a filter on it.*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38064&stc=1&d=1284978433
> *Went a little crazy with the EVGA parts dont yah think? *



THAT looks NICE.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> The LIGHT it burns



I have welder goggles if necessary! All my clothes are washed in UV filtering additive too. I really have to get a job though. Ugh. Daytime. People. Responsibility. *dislike*


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

well I'm off for a wee bit I'm going to reformat and reinstall win 7 and all the latest drivers and wotnots


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> I have welder goggles if necessary! All my clothes are washed in UV filtering additive too. I really have to get a job though. Ugh. Daytime. People. Responsibility. *dislike*



work nights less hassle fewer people no daylight


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> work nights less hassle fewer people no daylight



Town is too small, nothing's open but one gas station after 9PM.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 20, 2010)

Buggar pfft then become a Ninja 

well later peoples


----------



## yami2ki (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's updated pics of my rig, with better cable management 















There's no room left behind the tray to hide those excess cables so i just tied them against the back panel =X


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> *fuck off* bright LED Fan




I was about to ask if you were English for using fuck off in that context, then I saw were you're based, you guys and the Auzzies are as bad as us when it comes to inventive use of context!


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 20, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> Here's updated pics of my rig, with better cable management
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/DSC_0421.jpg
> There's no room left behind the tray to hide those excess cables so i just tied them against the back panel =X



I have same rig. We can compete. 
I'm gonna mount a rotating disco ball under my hard drive there in that big open space inside that cage.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 20, 2010)

Same case here. It's pretty good but it needs some improvements unfortunately  Definitely worth the money though


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 20, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> Here's updated pics of my rig, with better cable management
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/DSC_0419.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/DSC_0420.jpg
> ...



Nice Build Bud.... Pull on those cables boss. It won't hurt them  Just don't stress the connections. 
If it helps.... plan out your cabling. That is what I do.... I actually spend about 10 minutes looking at my options before doing it.
Then I do one cable at a time.... while thinking about the cable I will be a tempting next.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 20, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> This Is MY PC ATM Moment.... I used to not care how it looks. But lately I have had a really bad case of being OCD and almost every week I continue to make my Cable management look cleaner and cleaner. I am just the opposite from most of you guys
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38062&stc=1&d=1284978129
> 
> ...



Beautiful rig man, just beautiful. You did a great job on it. I like all of the EVGA stuff coming together.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Beautiful rig man, just beautiful. You did a great job on it. I like all of the EVGA stuff coming together.



Thanks a million boss I appreciate it. I am considering getting some single sleeved NZXT cable extensions next to give it a little more cleanliness what do you think ???


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 20, 2010)

You know you like my back end


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 20, 2010)

ive heard good things about the NZXT cables, 

and if youre on a budget then thats the ones you should get

there is some guy at XS who does som insanely nice sleeved extensions, but the price is also a bit high, ask Sneekypeet where he got his

could one of the americans do me a favor next month?

i want a EVGA gtx-470 backplate, but evga doesnt ship to denmark, so id ask one of you to buy me one and ship it to me, ill pay through PP ofc


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ask Sneekypeet where he got his



Crys1s_Gam3r  They are worth the extra loot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

IIRC is was $40 for the 24-pin in blue and white, he offered to do damn near anything as long as it was do-able (pattern and colors).


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Coldstorm, I love your back end, so shiny!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

that is NOT too expensive imo

it does take some time, and the cost of good sleeving aswell.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is NOT too expensive imo
> 
> it does take some time, and the cost of good sleeving aswell.



And in my instance, something nobody offers retail


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

im thinking about doing it here in Denmark, 

the sleeving from mdpc isnt too expensive, i still have 1/2 of mine left which is going to CP


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2010)

How much is that backplate? Also how much does it weigh? I can help get it to Denmark for a TPU friend


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You know you like my back end
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/GTX 480.jpg



..................


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

only 20$ http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=4 

and around the same for the shipping i think


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2010)

Everyone wants my back end!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

you know we love you


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 21, 2010)

Like mlee.. I help send... Since you enjoy my backend. But the miss will cat fight you for it


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 21, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> On a totally unrelated note (and much to Jacob's disappointment, lol) I am SOOOO excited that Logitech just released a new trackman mouse with a BLUE BALL. I've been a 100% devoted trackman user for almost a decade... and I would sex the designer of this if he'd fit through my ethernet cable. XD



I completely fear a woman that gets this fired up over blue balls.  srsly.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is NOT too expensive imo
> 
> it does take some time, and the cost of good sleeving aswell.





> And in my instance, something nobody offers retail



See I was considering doing it myself .... considering I have the tools  and connectors already... I just need the sleeving. But While I am very anal with how my cabling looks and is hidden.... I am very lazy for some reason when it comes to cable sleeving myself?

I don't know what it is.... but when I tried to do it myself before... I just stopped half way through the first connector and put it back together and said screw this LOL.

As far as the price concern goes.... no I am not getting the NZXT version becaus of pricing.... but more because I can get them from a Etailor I trust. 

Although if there is a guy out there that Sneeky Peet trusts maybe I will look in to him.

Some nice red and black every other cable color scehme would look good don't you think? Or would you go black and blue? Or would you go just black??? ahhhhhh....... to my choices need help!!!!! over load.... danger Will Robinson danger


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

seriously the guy is top notch. We sent a few PMs back and forth to get the idea straight. After I sent him payment and awaited an image of my choices of blue, it was less than a week to get the sexy finished product.

 [Guide] Make and sleeve your own extension cables... my 24-pin is his avatar


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> See I was considering doing it myself .... considering I have the tools  and connectors already... I just need the sleeving. But While I am very anal with how my cabling looks and is hidden.... I am very lazy for some reason when it comes to cable sleeving myself?
> 
> I don't know what it is.... but when I tried to do it myself before... I just stopped half way through the first connector and put it back together and said screw this LOL.
> 
> ...





i would def go black and blue, as that is the theme on your rig, black is just boring, and for that you might as well get the nzxt cables 

think next month i will  order some different color sleeving and play with some extensions.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> seriously the guy is top notch. We sent a few PMs back and forth to get the idea straight. After I sent him payment and awaited an image of my choices of blue, it was less than a week to ge tthe sexy finished product.
> 
> [Guide] Make and sleeve your own extension cables... my 24-pin is his avatar



Awesome man when I get the loot in a couple of weeks I will look him up for sure (Saving for the new Gen of cards only got a couple weeks left till I hit my goal  ) 
Then for sure I will hit him up ASAP thanks a million for the tip.



> i would def go black and blue, as that is the theme on your rig, black is just boring, and for that you might as well get the nzxt cables
> 
> think next month i will order some different color sleeving and play with some extensions.



Yeah I was thinking about the black and blue myself. But because my case had red highlights too I wasn't sure. Also I switch my video cards a lot.... I tend to lean towards the red team more. But even so.... the black and blue cables would still go well even if I had the new 6000 series in my case because of all the blue lights.

Thanks for your opinions bud.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 21, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I completely fear a woman that gets this fired up over blue balls.  srsly.



Just one really shiny one. XD
You should see my fb profile. I posted it everywhere. Maybe someone will buy it for me. My birthday IS in 7 days.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Just one really shiny one. XD
> You should see my fb profile. I posted it everywhere. Maybe someone will buy it for me. My birthday IS in 7 days.



my birthday is in 16 days what you getting me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I completely fear a woman that gets this fired up over blue balls.  srsly.



new quote  

thx!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Just one really shiny one. XD
> You should see my fb profile. I posted it everywhere. Maybe someone will buy it for me. My birthday IS in 7 days.





AthlonX2 said:


> my birthday is in 16 days what you getting me?



HA!

Well It's my birthday 4!

I'm the winner!


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Cold Storm that is one sexy GTX480. I love cards with backplates.

gets me HAWT.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

you guys are getting waaaaay too high over that green


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you guys are getting waaaaay too high over that green



Dont hate, migrate...Nvidia sends cookies with their GPU's


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys, I start work next week, I've a hankering to upgrade my rig with my second pay check.

I think I've squeezed about as much as I can from current system specs. So will likely be going with all new kit 

Budget will be around £650 money from my paycheck, and the money I'd get from selling my system. On ebay, not here ( unless someone wants something especially) for maximum money, I think I could get £500 or so still from ebay.

So!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suggestions?



At the moment I'm tempted to wait for bull-dozer, or at-least until I find out what socket it will be for certain.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Dont hate, migrate...Nvidia sends cookies with their GPU's





gah, LIAR!!!! i didnt get any 

Panther, i would not wait for bulldozer, if the rumors are right it wont be until april or so it arrives

id rather wait for sandy(lame name) bridge, should be around new year or so


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> HA!
> 
> Well It's my birthday 4!
> 
> I'm the winner!



you dont count your from england you only get birthdays every 4 years


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you dont count your from england you only get birthdays every 4 years



   

So mean! : [


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

so...panther is like what.... 5 yrs old


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so...panther is like what.... 5 yrs old



Yeah + 1 quarter, don't forget that 

Since I imagine after-market mosfet cooling won't be availible for the board I get next, I'll be having a spare swiftech copper NB air cooler. If anyone fancies that down the line.

Normally they cost a crap ton!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> You know you like my back end
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100920/GTX 480.jpg



I do prefer your back end covered up, if that's what you mean...


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 21, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> my birthday is in 16 days what you getting me?



I dunno... how good do you look and how far away do you live?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> I dunno... how good do you look and how far away do you live?



how good I look depends on your personal preference. Ohio isn't too far away is it?


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 21, 2010)

athlonx2 said:


> how good i look depends on your personal preference. Ohio isn't too far away is it?



pic. XD


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 21, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> pic. XD



we will have to take this to pm's


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Random crappy pic of my rig to get thread back on track.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm making a HTPC/small desktop PC with this case:

I will have real pics within a week






and this mobo:







CPU:


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 21, 2010)

why a mini ITX? that case can take micro atx


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> why a mini ITX? that case can take micro atx



Considering it's an HTPC/small desktop system, i think mini-ITX is fine. 

Then again, he could find some nice cheap mATX board to throw in there instead and have the extra expandability that you wouldn't get going with Mini-ITX.

So i think it's fine both ways.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Random crappy pic of my rig to get thread back on track.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/img014333.jpg



so did you RMA that other 470?



evilp8ntballer7 said:


> I'm making a HTPC/small desktop PC with this case:
> 
> I will have real pics within a week
> 
> ...



id go with a regular m-atx board.

then you can have more expansion options along the road, ex for a tv tuner card and so on, or sound card


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so did you RMA that other 470?



I took it out, but i have it in a drawer as of now. lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

ugh  hope you get the stuff sorted out man, would be sad not to


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Random crappy pic of my rig to get thread back on track.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/img014333.jpg



so bare with only one card in it... still pretty nice system. I'd kill for a rig right about now... laptop only just cuts the mustard.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

you still have some rather good systems imo, it could be alot worse


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you still have some rather good systems imo, it could be alot worse



lol in my specs that one on the right is in Australia, all I have here is the laptop called Slick, specs on the left side.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 21, 2010)

Thoughts?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 21, 2010)

well its still a good laptop  

i had one similar with i3 and 5650, i played mw1+2, l4d1+2 very good



MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2217.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2218.jpg
> 
> ...





looks pretty good, MUCH better than my gay hole in my g5 

close of the pci slots, now that you have all those fans in there , no reason for ruining the airflow

EDIT D'oh doesnt matter whn you dotn have a window in it


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Thoughts?



Yeah. I'd love to see a 140mm tall heat-sink with the fan ontop like that XD


----------



## wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Thoughts?



looks breezy.



(FIH) The Don said:


> well its still a good laptop
> 
> i had one similar with i3 and 5650, i played mw1+2, l4d1+2 very good



yeah I've overclocked the 5650 too and she games well, just nothing like the power I came from with 5870+5850 CFX @ 950/1250. 

high standards you know


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2217.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2218.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks great.

Not gonna put a window in?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 21, 2010)

Eventually. Too lazy at the moment.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 21, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Eventually. Too lazy at the moment.



USe some ladies stockings for the moment.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I put most of it together and installed Windows 7 64bit without the case (that will be here tomorrow) I took a disc drive from my other PC and stole the ram from my macbook pro and got it up and running...






This is my first AMD/ATI build so could someone give me a hint as to what the speedstep is called for AMD so I can disable it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

cool'n'quiet


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 22, 2010)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Well I put most of it together and installed Windows 7 64bit without the case (that will be here tomorrow) I took a disc drive from my other PC and stole the ram from my macbook pro and got it up and running...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/thelaxplaya7/IMG_0705.jpg
> 
> This is my first AMD/ATI build so could someone give me a hint as to what the speedstep is called for AMD so I can disable it



AMD's version of speedstep is coolnquiet if i recall.

Edit: Don got there first. lol

Nice system.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll disable that, also could I put any regular PCI express vid card in this mobo: 

ASUS M4A88T-I Deluxe AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Min...

low profile of course

if so would that cause conflicts with the built-in ATI Radeon HD 4250?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

yes you can put it in, and no it wont cause problems, if youre using a nvidia card just make sure you delete the ati drivers with driversweeper


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2217.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100921/100_2218.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks pretty handy for doing work without removing the door


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

Added the PCI covers and added my TV Tuner. Pick, i can either take pictures now (1:37am) or tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 22, 2010)

Daylight


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2010)

Muahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

D14?

i gotta get one of those


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2010)

Not mounted like that on an AM3.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

sorry for being stupid, but what do you mean?

you got one of thise nice brackets yes? but what else?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 22, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Not mounted like that on an AM3.



Must be an Enzotech.  Good piece of equipment for AM sockets.  They were the first bit of modding I ever did, and the reason I found this site.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2010)

The only way to mount the D14 on an AM3 is with the fans facing the dimms. You can't make it face the card slots with the brackets Noctua supplies and they don't offer one to do it.

I know why because you completely loose accessibility to the closest 2 dimms on AMD boards. On the Asus 890GX board I took that picture on it becomes really problematic since Asus alternates the channels instead of like my Gigabyte 790X board that groups them together.

I.E.: 790X: dimms go 1a|2a|1b|2b| with 2 dimms you either use both a or b for dual channel.
890GX go 1a|1b|2a|2b| where 2 dimms either use 1a and 2a or 1b and 2b.

No Enzotech. Xigmatek then go to ACE and get longer bolts for Intel pattern. Still need to trim spacers since even using the Intel spacers still set the cooler too high and doesn't make contact with cpu.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 22, 2010)

More expensive than Enzotech, but nice looking.  Also, you can flip the brackets on the HS to allow contact.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2010)

You'd need to trim the Noctua spacers in half to use that one or more. I needed 20mm bolts to be able to do what I did.

Really got the Xigmatek bracket to use with 2 systems I had. This just dawned on me the other night when I was just messing around with the other one I had.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Why is it people disable cool'n'quiet and speedstep? It hasn't affected general purpose over-clocks in ages and ages.

So surely it's better to leave it on?

Much better idle temps/less power usage at no cost to you, the user.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

because it looks cool to have your cpu at full bore all the time 



jk


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Why is it people disable cool'n'quiet and speedstep? It hasn't affected general purpose over-clocks in ages and ages.
> 
> So surely it's better to leave it on?
> 
> Much better idle temps/less power usage at no cost to you, the user.



It causes BSODs in my AMD rig if I move the fsb even a single Mhz.

It doesn't lower the voltage on my Maximus Formula if I select anything other than Auto for vcore. Lowering the speed without lowering the voltage is almost pointless.

As such, I'd rather just take the safe approach, and leave it off.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It causes BSODs in my AMD rig if I move the fsb even a single Mhz.
> 
> It doesn't lower the voltage on my Maximus Formula if I select anything other than Auto for vcore. Lowering the speed without lowering the voltage is almost pointless.
> 
> As such, I'd rather just take the safe approach, and leave it off.




Really?

: / could be a problem with board or CPU then.

I've never had a problem with any of my various rigs when overclocking with power saving features on, my 4ghz + runs on my e5200 even had them on :S




Anyone else any info on this, am I just lucky?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

New images


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

maybe a red tinted acryllic window would be nice?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

I dno, i like the ability to just reach in 

How good would a 2nd HD5850 look?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I dno, i like the ability to just reach in
> 
> How good would a 2nd HD5850 look?



Make a window with a hinge 

And moar GFX = moar Power = moar win ofc.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

lazy ass 

lik this ....im t3h l33t PS'er


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

that is literally horrible, but AMAZING!! lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

now you're hurting my feelings


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry. I'll buy another 5850 and take a picture with your name in it, just for you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 22, 2010)

me likez


----------



## dude120 (Sep 23, 2010)

My new computer + computer mod.
SR-2 in a Cosmos S.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

damn dude  i like that

what cpu's are you using?

if you havent joined already you should join  TPU's WCG/BOINC Team


----------



## dude120 (Sep 23, 2010)

2 Xeon E5620's .
I'll definitely look into that, It would be good to be able use my computer for BOINC and/or folding when its not being heavily taxed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

i would be honored if you would join this little team

its a potent and very nice rig you got there 

makes one think the case was made for the board lol


----------



## dude120 (Sep 23, 2010)

I was surprised that the board fit, but it required very little modification. (Had to modify height of the standoffs so the motherboard wouldn't bow). Otherwise it just required many zip ties and lots of patience. 
Interesting, so BOINC seems similar to folding, but it seems that BOINC deals with many more different kinds of diseases?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2010)

dude120 said:


> Interesting, so BOINC seems similar to folding, but it seems that BOINC deals with many more different kinds of diseases?



pretty much, yeah. some arent even diseases, like researching for easier to grow crops.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 23, 2010)

dude120 said:


> My new computer + computer mod.
> SR-2 in a Cosmos S.



Oah, thats a great way to make a build with the SR2!
this Thing has the feeling of a Warmachine, the Ram looking like Tank threads!

I like the plain, unpainted metal of the Case and the Board cooler, in Combination with the matte black of the corsair h5o´s, the Board and the Ram... only the cooler of the VGA is too brightly colored, bright red, instead of wine red or black, the orange PSU sticker, and the red tape that ties together those 2 fans at the bottom look slightly out of place ...very good build, i really like it! 

As said,the crunching team would be lucky, to greet you as a new member! We may not be many, but we crunch with heart


----------



## dude120 (Sep 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Oah, thats a great way to make a build with the SR2!
> this Thing has the feeling of a Warmachine, the Ram looking like Tank threads!
> 
> I like the plain, unpainted metal of the Case and the Board cooler, in Combination with the matte black of the corsair h5o´s, the Board and the Ram... only the cooler of the VGA is too brightly colored, bright red, instead of wine red or black, the orange PSU sticker, and the red tape that ties together those 2 fans at the bottom look slightly out of place ...very good build, i really like it!



Thanks. I just got this major upgrade last week. I figure I'll get everything running and installed and then work on the aesthetics of the case and build as a whole. As for the PSU, a new one will be of order soon enough, especially since the corsair 750tx has an unbelievably huge amount of wires, and I will most likely need it if I am to do some overclocking. The red tape, I dunno about that, it was mostly to seal the shroud which I made for the h50's, but its definitely an improvement. Before this, it was a disaster of cables.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 23, 2010)

dude120 said:


> My new computer + computer mod.
> SR-2 in a Cosmos S.



Sweet rig!!!

SR2 systems always look hawt!!!1


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Alright guys here is my updated pics of my HTPC from my other post

In the beginning...







Then I added some noise dampers...











Cable management...











I'm not sure if anyone can see but I actually used my old laptop HD and it works fine, and it saved me some money.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2010)

does the noise dampers help?


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Sep 24, 2010)

im not sure because I havent heard it without them but at least it covers things up and makes it look better.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

i had the lanbox once too, but....that was slightly more potent than that haha xP 

that board is puny in there


----------



## Wile E (Sep 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> maybe a red tinted acryllic window would be nice?



Nah, I say just some black modder's mesh. Bubbled out.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 26, 2010)

Finished the mini p180 silent build.  
- All fans undervolted 
- CPU and exhaust fans temp controlled by MB CPU temp.  
- Intake 32MM SilenX fans undervolted to 880 RPM.  
- Gelid ICY vision undervolted to something inaudible.  
- Loudest thing in there is the corsair fan, which isnt super loud but might be modded out soon.

Like this build, think im gonna keep this case for a while.

Cabling pics


----------



## theubersmurf (Sep 26, 2010)

Has the nice clean look of a new build. How long until you have to do something of a major dusting?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 26, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/DSCN1415.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/DSCN1416.jpg
> 
> Finished the mini p180 silent build.
> ...



Very very nice dude, I'd love to have a rig like that. You did a sweet job on the window


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 26, 2010)

Built a 1090t 

8 gig corsair ddr3 1333Mhz

dual GTX 480

Corsair HX1000

Element G case system today

So much high quality party, to much epron

Should have taken pictures, but Ill do that next week, 

System is ganna stay at the shop for a while, *runs to go test*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

what board did you choose for that system? ^^^^



phanbuey said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/DSCN1415.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/DSCN1416.jpg
> 
> Finished the mini p180 silent build.
> ...





i have always wanted the mini, i love that case, it is so freaking nice, its small, good looking, silent, and cheap

good job on that bro, and great job on the window


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Built a 1090t
> 
> 8 gig corsair ddr3 1333Mhz
> 
> ...


Great setup, but for that much money and using SLI, you should've went i7. nVidia chipsets aren't as good as the AMD chipsets on the AMD side, and Phenom x6 performs the same as i7 clock for clock.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

î wonder what board he used on that rig


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

looks like a nightmare right now but im waiting on new psu...

just got my EK Supreme HFs today from EK. a big thanks to them for the blocks.


----------



## wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> ...and Phenom x6 performs the same as i7 clock for clock.



wait what? maybe I'm misunderstanding but core for core i7 is much better, but I assume you mean a 6 core PX6 @ 3ghz performs like a 4 core HT i7 @ 3ghz, that seems about right, except for that in gaming practically squat uses 6 cores, making the i7 the better choice for gaming anyway (as per core speed matters more), and for superior scaling of multiple cards.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 26, 2010)

Problem is, is that the X6 goes toe to toe price wise with the i5 quad so you don't get the help (if there is any) of HT in the same price range from Intel.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 26, 2010)

wolf said:


> wait what? maybe I'm misunderstanding but core for core i7 is much better, but I assume you mean a 6 core PX6 @ 3ghz performs like a 4 core HT i7 @ 3ghz, that seems about right, except for that in gaming practically squat uses 6 cores, making the i7 the better choice for gaming anyway (as per core speed matters more), and for superior scaling of multiple cards.



Yeah, meant the quads, not the hex core i7's.



mastrdrver said:


> Problem is, is that the X6 goes toe to toe price wise with the i5 quad so you don't get the help (if there is any) of HT in the same price range from Intel.



1090t is in the same price range as i7 860 and 870.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 26, 2010)

My PC is dead (main rig D: ) my GPU died, who wants to lend me one for a month til my first paycheck? lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 26, 2010)

i would have if solaris didnt get my 240


----------



## Jackofblades (Sep 27, 2010)

My rig






cooler!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> 1090t is in the same price range as i7 860 and 870.



and yet the 1055t (with the 1075t in between) is in the same price range as the i5 750/760.

If I'm going to spend 300 bucks on a cpu it won't be a 1156 board when I can get a 950 and x58 for almost the same and possible future access to Westmere six core.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 27, 2010)

Well i went AMD because of what you get for the price. Currently undervolting my 1055T and i have it at stock clocks @ 1.175v ... Going to try 1.1500v now.

Edit, reached the 'limit'. 1.000v is lowest i can go. Pity 0.9*** doesn't work, would have been awesome to get sub-1v


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

might make this into a big ass techstation


----------



## wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow nice setup Don, that is one interesting Cube!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 27, 2010)

its just a old TV table lol  

but im thinking about making it into a big techstation, and put some sides on it


----------



## wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its just a old TV table lol
> 
> but im thinking about making it into a big techstation, and put some sides on it



doiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Sep 27, 2010)

recently i got a pair of Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2x1gb memory
here are some pics:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2010)

A quick look, I will post more pics later today when the room is not 110 degrees. 

Yeah it's 107 degrees right now in my area of San Diego.

Lan Rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2010)

Got a HAF912!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100927/IMG_20100927_141812.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100927/IMG_20100927_141711.jpg
> Got a HAF912!



PAINT THE INSIDE BLACK! lol


----------



## Reventon (Sep 27, 2010)

The pictures on Newegg make it look small but it seems to be regularly sized.

Don't like the silver interior though. Ever since I bought the CM Storm Scout for this build, I haven't been able to stand silver interiors.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2010)

Lookin' good Shaun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Nah, no paint for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2010)

PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lookin' good Shaun





Cold Storm said:


> PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree with both of these


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't wanna paint tho!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I don't wanna paint tho!!!



send it to someone that will do it then 
if you have a friend or someone that works at a dealership you maybe able to have it done in the body shop with some left over paint and when they have spare time. If so it wouldn't cost you a cent and would look good too. but that is only if you have a inside connection


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

But but ... 

I want it silver!!!


----------



## Reventon (Sep 28, 2010)

Personally, I would. Would look so much better.


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 28, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Don't like the silver interior though. Ever since I bought the CM Storm Scout for this build, I haven't been able to stand silver interiors.



CM was right to include other features, higher quality steel and a very good exterior paint job over interior paint on the 912. A black interior does look nice, but without a window its only purpose is to look good in case open pics. When I looked at other cases under $60 that had black interiors the compromises were obvious. The only bad part about the 912 functionality wise is the two throwaway fans included with it.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 28, 2010)

Black interiors are noticeable on the back. That's where it looks worst.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Shaun, like I said earlier, PAINT THAT CASE!

Use this stuff:






My old radiator that I painted with it:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 28, 2010)

What you doing this weekend DD? ...  Wanna come over and help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Shaun, like I said earlier, PAINT THAT CASE!
> 
> Use this stuff:
> 
> ...



Me like!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 28, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> A quick look, I will post more pics later today when the room is not 110 degrees.
> 
> Yeah it's 107 degrees right now in my area of San Diego.
> 
> ...



Very nice Please show us more pics of the inside? I am thinking of getting this case.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice Please show us more pics of the inside? I am thinking of getting this case.



Sure thing, it's only 102 today  seriously damn you Santa Ana's!!!


----------



## pjladyfox (Sep 28, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Got a HAF912!



That one drive down there looks real lonely all by itself. 

Maybe you can get an Antec Nine Hundred Hard Drive Cage and mount your drives up in the 5.25 drive bays? This way you can take out that one drive cage in the bottom and have some non-restricted airflow love for your video card. Heck, if you wished to you could take things one step further and take both out and mount a rad in the front and get some water-cooling action going. 

Either way, nice case!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 28, 2010)

You can grab 5.25 to 3.5 converters, don't need an Antec bay.

A few companies do the tripple ones with the fan already installed as well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice Please show us more pics of the inside? I am thinking of getting this case.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Sure thing, it's only 102 today  seriously damn you Santa Ana's!!!




It got hotter . .. . 




































I want to spend some time messing with the wiring, but the problem is finding the time.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 28, 2010)

off topic, look at my CNC lathe abaqus simulation of natural frequencies with 40K elements!  we are building one for a class






Im quite proud LOL


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 28, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It got hotter . .. .
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10753.jpg
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10754.jpg
> ...



Definitely looks like an awesome rig, has a nice black slick look to it.

Maybe get that old Zalman cooler out and maybe throw in a nice H70. And your wires are pretty clean actually, only a few are noticeable here and there.

Nice job.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 28, 2010)

Woo just ordered a 1.5TB WD Black (64MB) for storage. Got it for $100 shipped.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> off topic, look at my CNC lathe abaqus simulation of natural frequencies with 40K elements!  we are building one for a class
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100928/Capture549.jpg
> 
> Im quite proud LOL



Yeah, next time it's best to go into the "software" sub-forum...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 28, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Definitely looks like an awesome rig, has a nice black slick look to it.
> 
> Maybe get that old Zalman cooler out and maybe throw in a nice H70. And your wires are pretty clean actually, only a few are noticeable here and there.
> 
> Nice job.



Much appreciated, but that Zalman cooler isn't old it's the new one the CNPS9900ALED. I thought about grabbing a Thermalright Venomous-X Black, but as I will be upgrading all my PC's when the next gen Intel and AMD's come out, I dont want to have to buy new heat sinks again, or new brackets.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 29, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> and yet the 1055t (with the 1075t in between) is in the same price range as the i5 750/760.
> 
> If I'm going to spend 300 bucks on a cpu it won't be a 1156 board when I can get a 950 and x58 for almost the same and possible future access to Westmere six core.



He bought a 1090T. Has nothing to do with the value of the 1055T. My stance is, the 1090T is not worth the money. 1156 and 1366 (if you can find a 1366 cpu in that price range) are more versatile platforms, and better than AMD, at the 1090T price point.

At the $200 price point, AMD is definitely the way to go, tho.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> *He bought a 1090T*. Has nothing to do with the value of the 1055T. My stance is, the 1090T is not worth the money. 1156 and 1366 (if you can find a 1366 cpu in that price range) are more versatile platforms, and better than AMD, at the 1090T price point.
> 
> At the $200 price point, AMD is definitely the way to go, tho.



Ops missed that part. Then yes, I agree. 

Btw where are those pics that were promised by 3volved?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice case again moon,i see you gone back to the CM690 again lol


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 29, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> My PC is dead (main rig D: ) my GPU died, who wants to lend me one for a month til my first paycheck? lol


got a semi faulty 5770 you can have for £50  lol

pics of mine atm 




have turned the fans around now 




my first GTX460 arrives tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

ooooh Phantom goodnesssss, MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 29, 2010)

thats all i have atm


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow dude that is sick.  I really love it with the lights off and in the dark with the blue leds.

I'm totally envious right now(ok well not too much I've got a UD5 sitting right here I'm gonna pop in).


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Wow dude that is sick.  I really love it with the lights off and in the dark with the blue leds.
> 
> I'm totally envious right now(ok well not too much I've got a UD5 sitting right here I'm gonna pop in).



how long have you had that board and you haven't done it yet? I revoke your right to have a custom system... Pre-builds for you from now on!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> how long have you had that board and you haven't done it yet? I revoke your right to have a custom system... Pre-builds for you from now on!



since he can only have pre-builds then i get his system and all spare parts that he has


----------



## Reventon (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3056.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3057.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3058.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3059.jpg
> ...



Sooo sexy . Going to use the Phantom for my upcoming build.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 29, 2010)

it is awesome 
loads of space and awesome for cable management


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> since he can only have pre-builds then i get his system and all spare parts that he has



That sounds fair.. As long as you paint that ud5 some "speical" colors for mlee..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> That sounds fair.. As long as you paint that ud5 some "speical" colors for mlee..



what ever "special" color you want i will do


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh you guys crack me up. 

I'm finishing backing up some stuff before I wipe all the drives(including ssd*s*) and install the GA board. 

I have had 4 exams in 4 working days, so yeah I've been just a little busy.  Also waiting on a board block for this and a something so special, no one in the USA has.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 29, 2010)

one excuse after the other


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what ever "special" color you want i will do




I'm thinking turning the blue into pink..  



mlee49 said:


> Ahh you guys crack me up.
> 
> I'm finishing backing up some stuff before I wipe all the drives(including ssd*s*) and install the GA board.
> 
> I have had 4 exams in 4 working days, so yeah I've been just a little busy.  Also waiting on a board block for this and a something so special, no one in the USA has.



Ahh, your pulling my card... Like my MM case.. yeah, those don't fly.. But, I got something up my sleeve as well.. lol



(FIH) The Don said:


> one excuse after the other



I know.. he's taking after me! 



Mr. S. It sure does look sweet.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> got a semi faulty 5770 you can have for £50  lol
> 
> pics of mine atm
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3081.jpg
> ...



I wish Gigabyte would hurry up and ditch their ugly arse blue and white  color job, it looks like a baby shower threw up in your computer. But other than that looks great!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm thinking turning the blue into pink..



i would be happy to


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I wish Gigabyte would hurry up and ditch their ugly arse blue and white  color job, it looks like a baby shower threw up in your computer. But other than that looks great!



Yeah, I'm with you.. I wish that wasn't the case for them.. but, there isn't a lot of "color scheme's" that they can go with... 



p_o_s_pc said:


> i would be happy to




There we go [H]... He's going to do pink and white..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm with you.. I wish that wasn't the case for them.. but, there isn't a lot of "color scheme's" that they can go with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They could do white and black, grey and black, white, anything but this powder blue!


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 29, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> They could do white and black, grey and black, white, anything but this powder blue!



Come on.. You know their not that smart.. Well, they are, but they don't have some Fashionista there helping with the colors..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'm with you.. I wish that wasn't the case for them.. but, there isn't a lot of "color scheme's" that they can go with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost wish i had a board to do that to.

anyone want to send me a board to paint pink and white?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 29, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Come on.. You know their not that smart.. Well, they are, but they don't have some Fashionista there helping with the colors..



IMO their  just lazy.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3056.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3057.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3058.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3059.jpg
> ...



oooooooooooooh, I like that!


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 30, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> They could do white and black, grey and black, white, anything but this powder blue!



I like my blue board. I'm gonna run with it and make everything blue. I even just got blue kthulu inserts for my cyber goggles. 

Hi guys! I'm back. XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I almost wish i had a board to do that to.
> 
> anyone want to send me a board to paint pink and white?



I have a Zotac that Might like it.. 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> IMO their  just lazy.




Yeah, the factor that they don't go out on the limb to do the colors just mean that they don't really feel it's a selling point.. Worst part.. It is.. I'm not going for any board that is black and red... I don't want my build like it.. SO, I went MSI.. I'd love to go evga.. But, I'm going to get my ud7 back from Dark, so I'm back to Gig's colors.. I just love that board to much.. MSI will be put to the side.. lol


----------



## douglatins (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3056.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3057.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3058.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3059.jpg
> ...



WTF dude the mega fan is the wrong direction OMG


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/33.jpg



You bass.. You just took my man hood..


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/33.jpg



Can we expect an upcoming review?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Can we expect an upcoming review?



extra, EXTRA. Read ALL ABOUT IT!


*waves the monitor around like it's a news paper*


----------



## xaira (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

*A New CPU*

well I did a little buying on the weekend and came up with an Phenom II X4 940BE for just 80 bucks used though not new 



and here's a little pic of it before i installed it


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2010)

xaira said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3599/imag0284.jpg



Nice system.




Athlonite said:


> well I did a little buying on the weekend and came up with an Phenom II X4 940BE for just 80 bucks used though not new
> 
> View attachment 38177
> 
> and here's a little pic of it before i installed it



Great price for a great chip.


----------



## wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

great buy Athlonite, thats a steal.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/33.jpg



Is that my old DFI board!?!?!?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah I know it was, mostly these go for around 180 here second hand so you can imagine my surprise when i saw the price

While I had the HSF off I did a lilttle detailing on the Tuniq Tower 120 sans a silver gel pen





normally the design and Tuniq are just plain black I think they look a whole lot better now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

Great buy Athlonite, still a great CPU.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Is that my old DFI board!?!?!?



yes sir it is


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2010)

moved my HTPC into a smaller case. has room for my spare 8800GTX inside it, so its gaming grade if needed.













came out blurry, but you can see how the GTX will fit in - 120mm fan is a tight fit, might swap it for an 80 or 92mm.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

What HSF is on the GTX? Looks nice.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What HSF is on the GTX? Looks nice.



thermalright HR-03


----------



## theonedub (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice mounting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yes sir it is



She's famous!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3056.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3057.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3058.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3059.jpg
> ...



aww....what a tease show us some internal shots pleeeeeeze?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

ringling circus called, t77snapshot they'd like their tent pole back please LOL.... but yes some insider shots would be nice


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> ringling circus called, t77snapshot they'd like their tent pole back please LOL.... but yes some insider shots would be nice


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> moved my HTPC into a smaller case. has room for my spare 8800GTX inside it, so its gaming grade if needed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/Capture015.jpg
> 
> ...



yes CM make some nice little cases that don't cost the earth 

no cable management then or will that happen at some latter date perhaps


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> yes CM make some nice little cases that don't cost the earth
> 
> no cable management then or will that happen at some latter date perhaps



later.

i packed it all in there because i sold the old case, and needed the system operational in a hurry.

some if it wont get cleared up, just too many cables on that PSU - but a weaker PSU wont handle the GTX (or my 5870, should my main rig become inoperational)


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2010)

O'Hi


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> O'Hi
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/Capture001498.jpg



Post that somewhere else! 


You have time to play with hdd's but not enough time to do that mobo swap.. yeah...


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2010)

Already swapped... playing with my new NAS toy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Already swapped... playing with my new NAS toy.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/102_2432.jpg
> ...




There we go! Some gadg3t pr0n


As for the swapped... Proof is in the pudding!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2010)

Swapped confirmed:


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Swapped confirmed:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/102_2443.jpg



Now swap that ram out for the "blue ones" and change that SIG! 


The NAS looks sweet man, so does the gigabyte!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, you like the NAS photos?  Do they look 'review' quality?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks, you like the NAS photos?  Do they look 'review' quality?



Nope, I don't think they do


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Sep 30, 2010)

douglatins said:


> WTF dude the mega fan is the wrong direction OMG


have put it round the right way now 
was in such a rush to get it all built i never thought to look what way the fan was mounted 


t77snapshot said:


> aww....what a tease show us some internal shots pleeeeeeze?


 got some more just for you  

got some Pics for you 




























lol 1 internal shot  
dont worry will take more when my second GTX460 arrives next week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2010)

this is derived from an update of my project log, far from finished but here's how it looks for now.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks really nice 

Except the rad could use some dusting.....now that I think of it, my H50 probably could too

And I think if you're going to have a rad, you should WC something


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I have a Zotac that Might like it..



If your for real send it my way and i will see if i can work my magic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks really nice
> 
> Except the rad could use some dusting.....now that I think of it, my H50 probably could too
> 
> And I think if you're going to have a rad, you should WC something



The only reason why I put the rad is to plot ahead.  The Water cooling will be here soon, just wait.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The only reason why I put the rad is to plot ahead.  The Water cooling will be here soon, just wait.



Cool, can't wait!!!


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 1, 2010)

My new toys  arrived today


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks very nice 

My 2nd GPU is also a Sparkle (Sparkle 9600GT 2GB)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3091.jpg



Clearly Leapord man is angry and will try to eat you, you think you will make it to next week ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

i will take the GPU you can keep the Norton


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> My new toys  arrived today
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2950/img0040qq.jpg



Ewww Norton, why don't you just smash your computer with a hammer . ..  cuz that about what that software does.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Clearly Leapord man is angry and will try to eat you, you think you will make it to next week ?



hope so  
have put a book on the box just to try and stop him


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Ewww Norton, why don't you just smash your computer with a hammer . ..  cuz that about what that software does.


That was the cheapest security suite that I found at amazon so I can not complain for 28$.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> That was the cheapest security suite that I found at amazon so I can not complain for 28$.



I can honestly say that i don't mind Norton that much. It isn't the worst ever but isn't the best. I often would use it once and then uninstall it then every few months or whenever i thought i maybe infected with something reinstall it and update it then run it and uninstall it. I wouldn't uninstall it right away but i sure didn't leave it on for more then 2 weeks and if i did i would disable it and make sure it wouldn't automatically start up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> That was the cheapest security suite that I found at amazon so I can not complain for 28$.



I wouldn't pay $28 for it 

I'm running AV-less ATM, even if I was on Windows, I'd probably just use Avast or MSE


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> That was the cheapest security suite that I found at amazon so I can not complain for 28$.



AVG or Kaspersky will do the same thing for free, and do it faster and better, or if you really want a pay version you can often get Kaspesky or AVg with a 3 user 1-2 year license for around 30 dollars.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks really nice
> 
> Except the rad could use some dusting.....now that I think of it, my H50 probably could too
> 
> And I think if you're going to have a rad, you should WC something





thats friggin hilarious.  Partly due to the fact that i didnt read CP's caption was just browsing through the pics "Rad. Why?"


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> AVG or Kaspersky will do the same thing for free, and do it faster and better, or if you really want a pay version you can often get Kaspesky or AVg with a 3 user 1-2 year license for around 30 dollars.


Better yet! AntiVir! It'S the best program to date, it has the least system resources and STOMPS the shady sites most browser's pick up, and it's also free! Norten is a waste of time! HOG HOG, can you say SYSTEM HOG!!!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 1, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Better yet! AntiVir! It'S the best program to date, it has the least system resources and STOMPS the shady sites most browser's pick up, and it's also free! Norten is a waste of time! HOG HOG, can you say SYSTEM HOG!!!!!



antivir is awesome, been using it for years.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 1, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> antivir is awesome, been using it for years.


Like they say,,,,, Ya cant beat German encryption!  

AntiVir is all I use!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cool, can't wait!!!



Me neither


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I have a Zotac that Might like it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't buy any computer part based on colors, ever. The only important factor is the performance. I don't care if the board is that old-ass shitty copper/bronzish color from back in the day, as long as it performs.



douglatins said:


> WTF dude the mega fan is the wrong direction OMG



I saw that as well. The front fan is backwards.



mlee49 said:


> Already swapped... playing with my new NAS toy.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100930/102_2432.jpg
> ...



Neat. My NAS is 5 HDDs and a BD burner in a Stacker 830 with a Maximus Formula, 6GB of CAS4 960Mhz ram, and a QX9650. I have a severe overkill addiction. Hell, I want 1000HP in a daily driver. lol.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Ewww Norton, why don't you just smash your computer with a hammer . ..  cuz that about what that software does.



Except that since Norton 2009, it has been rewritten from the ground up, and is now better than both Kaspersky and NOD32 in detection AND performance. Oh, and it actually uninstalls these days. lol.

Things have changed. Do a little research on it.


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 1, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> That was the cheapest security suite that I found at amazon so I can not complain for 28$.



AVG is FREE online. Not to bash your judgement... but *BEATS YOU WITH HAMMER*


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> AVG is FREE online. Not to bash your judgement... but *BEATS YOU WITH HAMMER*



And with AVG free, you might as well run without anyway.

For free, it's hard to beat Microsoft Security Essentials. http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2010)

Avast is pretty decent as far as the free department goes, although MSE beats it in a heartbeat.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2010)

I like MSE!!!
Bow to the ruler


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

Isn't this thread *"Your PC ATM"* and not *"Your AV ATM"* ??? Let's see some rigs people!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 1, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> AVG is FREE online. Not to bash your judgement... but *BEATS YOU WITH HAMMER*




LoL eats popcorn and slurps some coke whilst watching Phae swing that hammer 

hey Phae howd you get on with the fan change in that Tuniq tower


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I don't buy any computer part based on colors, ever. The only important factor is the performance. I don't care if the board is that old-ass shitty copper/bronzish color from back in the day, as long as it performs.



Wile... Your part of OClit.. There's a reason you don't care about how it looks.. It'll be burnt by time you go for something new!


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 1, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> LoL eats popcorn and slurps some coke whilst watching Phae swing that hammer
> 
> hey Phae howd you get on with the fan change in that Tuniq tower



Haven't yet. Need job. lol. $ matters.


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And with AVG free, you might as well run without anyway.
> 
> For free, it's hard to beat Microsoft Security Essentials. http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/



Just don't make any enemies. XD
I've never had a virus. AVG free for... years?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 1, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Just don't make any enemies. XD
> I've never had a virus. AVG free for... years?



AVG Free never *found* a virus.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Just don't make any enemies. XD
> I've never had a virus. AVG free for... years?



and as i always say, saying you have no viruses and not running a good antivirus, is like saying you have no STD's because the hooker on the street corner said so.


you have zero proof you have no viruses - just overconfidence. i've seen networks that due to port forwards, had worm attacks hit every system on them as soon as they connected to the network - straight from the router, no windows open, no network shares, no browsers - just immediate network attacks.

without an AV or firewall to let you know, you'd have no knowledge of the attacks (well, except the heavy CPU usage, in this case)


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Isn't this thread *"Your PC ATM"* and not *"Your AV ATM"* ??? Let's see some rigs people!



Agreed, I'ma start reporting posts as being off topic 



Wile E said:


> Neat. My NAS is 5 HDDs and a BD burner in a Stacker 830 with a Maximus Formula, 6GB of CAS4 960Mhz ram, and a QX9650. I have a severe overkill addiction. Hell, I want 1000HP in a daily driver. lol.



It's a nice little 2 bay unit, that is expandable and very configurable.  I'm in way over my head here with trying to configure the damn remote access.  I'll start a new thread, yeah I need that much help.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 1, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Isn't this thread *"Your PC ATM"* and not *"Your AV ATM"* ??? Let's see some rigs people!



Your wish is granted:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Except that since Norton 2009, it has been rewritten from the ground up, and is now better than both Kaspersky and NOD32 in detection AND performance. Oh, and it actually uninstalls these days. lol.
> 
> Things have changed. Do a little research on it.



Everything I have read, even Maximum PC, state that, Kaspersky trumps Norton in detection, though Norton does beat in Kaspersky in one area scan time. Norton is crap, even if you redesign a turd, it's still a turd, even if it has improved, I refuse to use it, because their customer service is as effective and helpful as smashing yourself in the face with a rock . It may be better than it was, but it's still crap in mine and many others books.


----------



## wolf (Oct 1, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice MoonPig, with those Noctua fans it looks deadly quiet too.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Your wish is granted:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/Build-2.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/Build-1.jpg



Good stuff


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the upstairs download / video rig.





















I wanted to replace this Antec 300 with, a Lanboy, but 220 dollars is just too damn much for some metal struts a mobo tray, and some screws and mesh, if it was say 140 I would maybe bite, but it's just way way over priced, which is a shame.

Wiring is a mess I know, but the temps are good.

Oh and machine stats are :
Mobo : ASUS MA785-M
CPU : AMD Phenom II 550 @ 3.6 Ghz @ stock voltages
GPU : Onboard 4200
RAM : 4 Gb Kingston DDR2 800
DVD drive : ide DVD burner I had laying around
OS HD : 120 gb WD ide drive
HD 1-6 : 4 Seagate Barracuda LP 2TB //\\ 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB  all in Jbod
PSU : BFG 800 watt (It's a piece of trash so glad they went out of business!)


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, does that have onboard HDMI?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice, does that have onboard HDMI?



It sure does, I also have a XFX 5450 that's usually in there, but I loaned it to my brother so he could  play FFXIV open beta, and he hasn't sent it back, though I'm looking at grabbing like a 5770, or maybe even a 6 series, or a GTX 260 or something so it's gaming grade, so I can game on TV.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## cadaveca (Oct 2, 2010)

Dude, ya got the case! Looks good!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2010)

yea its badass ill post more images later all thats left is to order the new K62 dual 140mm side panel but at $40 bones before shipping it has to wait for now.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=27197&zenid=ab8df28c9ba0494ef43e1f69e6a5e8b4

^ thats what i plan to get to replace it so i can hide the HDD and 5.25 bays and get better airflow for future 6800 xfire


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea its badass ill post more images later all thats left is to order the new K62 dual 140mm side panel but at $40 bones before shipping it has to wait for now.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=27197&zenid=ab8df28c9ba0494ef43e1f69e6a5e8b4
> 
> ^ thats what i plan to get to replace it so i can hide the HDD and 5.25 bays and get better airflow for future 6800 xfire



Nice, but IMO Lian Li is overpriced for what you get.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2010)

uh its lancool not lian li i paid $130 for the case and its better build quality then my HAF932 and was much more of a joy to work with


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4057.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4059.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4058.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4061.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4060.jpg



NICE! Love the red.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh its lancool not lian li i paid $130 for the case and its better build quality then my HAF932 and was much more of a joy to work with



lancool is lian li's "low end" line. so it is a lian li


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 2, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> Haven't yet. Need job. lol. $ matters.



Well when you got the dosh grab an silver gel pen aswell then use it to fill in the Tuniq and detailing on the top It'll make it look a hundred times better (see Pic below)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2010)

i know that POS PC my point is i didnt pay $200+ for a case lol i paid less then i paid for my haf932 in my opinion the  k62 is a superior case then the HAF out of box but if u mod the haf the haf is better


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't get the thought of selling my second rig, HTPC, and laptop for a MacBook Pro out of my head. Someone talk some sense into me!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

SJ if you do that, I will forever label you a Macfag.  

Why would you want one anyways? There's nothing they offer that a PC doesn't do at half or less price.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

DON'T DO IT!

Macs are overpriced, prone to overheating, don't run Linux well, and aren't at all customisable.  I declare it heresy that you'd even consider one!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2010)

Here are a few good reasons. People also forget just how different the Mac OS is compared to Windows, with there being no registry and such. Some dude on another board was able to list like 50 solid good points about OS X that Windows couldn't beat.

I've just always wanted to try one for myself, for a decent amount of time. A good thing about Macs is their resale value, it's crazy. Plus if you buy it in the store they'll fully refund your money within 30 days if you're not satisfied.

College could be coming up and it would be great to have something quick, reliable, and overall very nice to use (compared to my current Gateway).

Just a thought


----------



## dude120 (Oct 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I can't get the thought of selling my second rig, HTPC, and laptop for a MacBook Pro out of my head. Someone talk some sense into me!



Don't do it. Go the hackintosh route if you need OSX! (I bought a copy of Snow leopard though, which I was able to use to install SL)
Got it working on my SR-2, which is absolutely awesome considering how I would've have payed considerably more if I'd gone the mac pro route.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I can't get the thought of selling my second rig, HTPC, and laptop for a MacBook Pro out of my head. Someone talk some sense into me!



It is high time that you lock yourself in your closet with a flashlight, a Penthouse, Hustler, and a Swank, and don't come out until you've filled your mind with enough smut that there isn't room for such rubbish.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Here are a few good reasons. People also forget just how different the Mac OS is compared to Windows, with there being no registry and such. Some dude on another board was able to list like 50 solid good points about OS X that Windows couldn't beat.
> 
> I've just always wanted to try one for myself, for a decent amount of time. A good thing about Macs is their resale value, it's crazy. Plus if you buy it in the store they'll fully refund your money within 30 days if you're not satisfied.
> 
> ...




If you just want it for OS X, find a friend with a Mac, format a drive, and make a hackintosh.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone seen this HAF X side panel on 932

I wonder what other pieces fit. Either way I like that panel and think I'm going to replace mine with the X.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone seen this HAF X side panel on 932
> 
> I wonder what other pieces fit. Either way I like that panel and think I'm going to replace mine with the X.



WOW nice find, maybe coolermaster has a HAF x side panel for sale in there online store, if so i would be changing over!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wile... Your part of OClit.. There's a reason you don't care about how it looks.. It'll be burnt by time you go for something new!



Yeah, I suppose that burnt still looks the same, regardless of what color it started at. lol.


Still, I don't see any sense in picking inferior hardware based on looks. It's just plain dumb. Now, if your choices are all of equal quality, then by all means, pick by color. But you don't do something like buy a low end ECS board over a Gigabyte, because of color.



mlee49 said:


> Agreed, I'ma start reporting posts as being off topic
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice little 2 bay unit, that is expandable and very configurable.  I'm in way over my head here with trying to configure the damn remote access.  I'll start a new thread, yeah I need that much help.



Didn't mean to sound like I was knocking it. It looks like a nice little unit. I would have something like that if they could offer enough storage space, but they don't, unfortunately. I would need a 6 bay or larger, and by that time, a server just makes more sense, thus my current config. 

As for config issues, sorry I can't help. Windows and Apple file sharing is easy, and about the extent of my network storage knowledge. lol.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Everything I have read, even Maximum PC, state that, Kaspersky trumps Norton in detection, though Norton does beat in Kaspersky in one area scan time. Norton is crap, even if you redesign a turd, it's still a turd, even if it has improved, I refuse to use it, because their customer service is as effective and helpful as smashing yourself in the face with a rock . It may be better than it was, but it's still crap in mine and many others books.



Being crap "in your book" does not make it fact. It's an entirely new AV. People are just stuck in the past.

Kaspersky beats Norton in proactive/realtime, Norton beats Kaspersky in On Demand and in removal. Norton beats Kaspersky in resource usage, and system performance.

I suggest taking a look around http://www.av-comparatives.org/ for some good info on AV software. A good bit has changed in the industry in the past 2 years or so. Most notably, is Kaspersky and NOD32 being on a steady downward trend. They are getting too bloated for their own good, and if it keeps up, they will be in the same position Norton was in until their 09 rewrite.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4057.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4059.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4058.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4061.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101001/IMG_4060.jpg



Holy mother of red, batman!

Not too shabby. I'm not a fan of red, but it is coordinated, so I can't fault you on it.


Athlonite said:


> Well when you got the dosh grab an silver gel pen aswell then use it to fill in the Tuniq and detailing on the top It'll make it look a hundred times better (see Pic below)
> 
> View attachment 38192



That actually does look pretty darn good. Pretty surprising what just a small "mod" can accomplish sometimes.



Soylent Joe said:


> I can't get the thought of selling my second rig, HTPC, and laptop for a MacBook Pro out of my head. Someone talk some sense into me!



Gaming sucks on a MacBook Pro (even in Windows), and they are way overpriced for the performance level. Still nice computers tho.

If it's OS X you want, there are other ways.



[Ion] said:


> DON'T DO IT!
> 
> Macs are overpriced, prone to overheating, don't run Linux well, and aren't at all customisable.  I declare it heresy that you'd even consider one!!!



Why the hell would you want to run Linux, when it runs the BSD based OS X on it? You can always compile the needed libs to run BSD apps and repos if you need your *nix fix.

Besides, they aren't bad at running linux. They are no worse that any other laptop with similar specs.

And while not all Macs are overpriced, the laptops definitely are. lol.



dude120 said:


> Don't do it. Go the hackintosh route if you need OSX! (I bought a copy of Snow leopard though, which I was able to use to install SL)
> Got it working on my SR-2, which is absolutely awesome considering how I would've have payed considerably more if I'd gone the mac pro route.



And this is the other ways I was refering to above. I support this method. Research the most compatible hardware, and go this route. I run my 980X rig as a Hackintosh most of the time. It doesn't like my 4870X2 tho, so I use an 8400GS in OS X. OS X kicks major ass for multi-tasking.

I do own a couple real Macs as well. One a 2006 white Core 2 Duo 20" iMac. Still going strong. Great surfing/office/video machine.

And a PowerMac G5 1.6Ghz. Got it for free because it was "broken". Slapped a hard drive in it, and it has been going strong for 3 years now. lol. Not a great machine by today's standards, but fun to mess around with sometimes. Thinking of selling it soon. Can still get over $300 for the tower alone. lol.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That actually does look pretty darn good. Pretty surprising what just a small "mod" can accomplish sometimes.




Yup I was actually quite surprised at how much different it looks instead of just plain black and boring


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

got some more pics


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 2, 2010)

That white inspires me to get the paint out now the weather is warming up.


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

wish i was with you then its raining atm where i am


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 2, 2010)

same


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 2, 2010)

also for anyone with an AMD rig the Lancool cases cpu backplate access hole lines up 100% so u can swap any heatsink on my HAF932 i couldnt do that it blocked the 2 bottom screws for the FRIO the K62 tho easiest case ever in that regard literaly i can just open the back panel and BAM instant access to the CPU HSF backplate.

also damn nice white phantom up there looks sexy


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Loving that Phantom Mr. Strawberry!!!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you 
going to cut a window into the side panel when i have some money again


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

That would be even cooler!

I don't like most NZXT cases (too tacky), but it looks like they did this one right....beautiful, great cable management, roomy......wow, I love it!


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

thank you 
it will be where the mesh is for the side 200MM fan just for a little preview


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, the rig for my GF is nearly completion, still waiting for the power supply to get here, and I need to buy my new CPU... (I'm barely going to be able to afford it. ) 
















Oh, and I still need to get my hands on a graphics card for this thing. It'd be some much easier to get this thing done if I wasn't out a 2 weeks worth paycheck. :shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Being crap "in your book" does not make it fact. It's an entirely new AV. People are just stuck in the past.
> 
> Kaspersky beats Norton in proactive/realtime, Norton beats Kaspersky in On Demand and in removal. Norton beats Kaspersky in resource usage, and system performance.
> 
> I suggest taking a look around http://www.av-comparatives.org/ for some good info on AV software. A good bit has changed in the industry in the past 2 years or so. Most notably, is Kaspersky and NOD32 being on a steady downward trend. They are getting too bloated for their own good, and if it keeps up, they will be in the same position Norton was in until their 09 rewrite.



I get you you like Norton, great, good for you, but "Kaspersky and NOD32 being on a steady downward trend" is your opinion not fact. I don't care I will not be using norton EVER! not after I was treated so badly by their customer service. I've moved on you should to.






*MOAR PICS PLZ!*


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, the rig for my GF is nearly completion, still waiting for the power supply to get here, and I need to buy my new CPU... (I'm barely going to be able to afford it. )
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/71fa40a9.jpg
> 
> ...



you should turn the harddrive around will help on cable management


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

You can't on this case. I tried, and the HDD hits the case side. : /


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

damn thats stupid :/


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

That's what happens when you cramp up a small case just to get a rear 120mm exhaust and to allow big CPU coolers to fit. Honestly it's not that big of a deal. It's still a great case considering I got it for $30 with the side window. (It was a refurbished case, but it seemed brand new, looked like a fresh coat of paint, and everything was there!)


----------



## Mr. Strawberry (Oct 2, 2010)

not bad then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> It is high time that you lock yourself in your closet with a flashlight, a Penthouse, Hustler, and a Swank, and don't come out until you've filled your mind with enough smut that there isn't room for such rubbish.



if he goes that route....


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Strawberry said:


> got some more pics
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3100.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3101.jpg
> http://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/stevenwright6379/pc build/SAM_3102.jpg
> ...



That case looks handsomer and handsomer every time I see it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, the rig for my GF is nearly completion, still waiting for the power supply to get here, and I need to buy my new CPU... (I'm barely going to be able to afford it. )
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/71fa40a9.jpg
> 
> ...



That looks quite nice, I hope she likes it 

Why are you out 2 weeks worth of pay? :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

My boss didn't get building permits and the City shut us down for inspection. So I'm out 2 weeks pay. 

She likes it so far, and is pretty excited for when it'll be up and running.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My boss didn't get building permits and the City shut us down for inspection. So I'm out 2 weeks pay.
> 
> She likes it so far, and is pretty excited for when it'll be up and running.



Oooh, that sucks majorly 

Sorry to hear that 

Does she use your computer ATM or have an older one?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 2, 2010)

She games now and again on my rig, but she does have her C2D laptop, it's not that good thou. Which is why I wanted to build her a PC, since the Laptop can't do very much really.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> She games now and again on my rig, but she does have her C2D laptop, it's not that good thou. Which is why I wanted to build her a PC, since the Laptop can't do very much really.



Yeah, I'm familiar with laptops 

I actually use my C2D laptop for most things.....but for gaming, I always use my desktop.  Intel GM45 + any modern game = :shadedshu


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2010)

Very Nice Mr. Strawberry, I like that rig very much.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

Less Talk More Pics


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2010)

poor gtx 470


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

why? It breathes quite well.....


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> why? It breathes quite well.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/25696.jpg



Ah that's a nice little rig there. What are you using it for? Also, what's the name of the case?


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Less Talk More Pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/21931.jpg



how does that rig run? I'm going to take a punt and assume the CPU is an Atom Dual core, how does it do at feeding the GTX470? and does it ocerclock?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> why? It breathes quite well.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/25696.jpg



List the specs! I'm quite interested. It will be on sale in a few days I assume.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

The Atom does clock to an amazing 2.2ghz from the stock 1.6

Its the SG07 in my FS thread. All I really did was fold in it for a day, to see how capable it was. Everything gets cooled with help from the 180mm fan that sits in the top

Zotac
2GB of Gskill PC6400
EVGA GTX 470
Standard 3.5" Seagate 80GB
slim optical
Silverstone 600W 80+ Bronze PSU (comes inside the case)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The Atom does clock to an amazing 2.2ghz from the stock 1.6
> 
> Its the SG07 in my FS thread. All I really did was fold in it for a day, to see how capable it was. Everything gets cooled with help from the 180mm fan that sits in the top
> 
> ...


i want bench marks!!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

lulz...13.5K PPD Didnt run any benches this time. Ran a few with a 9800GTX+. Think stock 939 proc with a little love from DDR2 and cripple the GPU score, yup that seems about right. Perfect for an HTPC for streaming of browsing though.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> The Atom does clock to an amazing 2.2ghz from the stock 1.6
> 
> Its the SG07 in my FS thread. All I really did was fold in it for a day, to see how capable it was. Everything gets cooled with help from the 180mm fan that sits in the top
> 
> ...



Maybe a bit overkill for an ATOM/ION setup, no?  Why not build it with a GTX460 & the SG05?  How well does it OC?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

I just threw it together with what I had.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh.  Well.  That's cool 

I think w/ my username, an Ion would be cool, but I can't justify it for the price


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2010)

Currently resizing pictures and stuff for an upcoming sale thread.






Big-ass picture of my tech closet of doom:


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

I need a rack like that for all my stuff!


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 3, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Well when you got the dosh grab an silver gel pen aswell then use it to fill in the Tuniq and detailing on the top It'll make it look a hundred times better (see Pic below)
> 
> View attachment 38192


 Not a bad idea.


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 3, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if he goes that route....
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/files/u58/kleenex.jpg



And *I* get admonished for OT posts. 
HOWEVER....


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 3, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> And *I* get admonished for OT posts.
> HOWEVER....



It's not much of an issue if someone posts one off topic post replying to someone, but if the topic is completely unrelated and drones on post after post then it's best to just take it to our general nonsense site:http://www.generalnonsense.net/

Nice systems people, keep it up!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

i didn't notice how dusty my rig is till i saw the pic 
will have to clean it. 
changed some things around slightly but nothing much. I know the fan on the ram is ghetto but it gets the job done and was just a random fan i had laying around. I have it on a fan controller so i can run it at a low RPM and its silent and keeps the ram cool(i also have every fan but the top one on the fan controller) 





*front was off in this pic,it is no longer off*


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I get you you like Norton, great, good for you, but "Kaspersky and NOD32 being on a steady downward trend" is your opinion not fact. I don't care I will not be using norton EVER! not after I was treated so badly by their customer service. I've moved on you should to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's not my opinion. Look at their performance progress over that period of time. It's fact. Both have gotten lower on all tests.

And I don't actually use Norton, I use Kaspersky. 

I just know enough not to knock something blindly. It's just as bad as people blindly bashing Intel saying that AMD is so much faster, because they are stuck in the P4 era.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2010)

Trying to give it a second life (it's been down for 5 years).


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2010)

Ahhh, good old ECS purple. lol

I still have a KA3-MVP board sitting here. Decided to give it a chance when the 3200 Crossfire chipset first released. Yeah, regretted that purchase from day one. The potential was there, but the BIOS was coded my monkeys with keyboards. Works great as long as you run it at defaults, not so good when you have high perf ram you need to set.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2010)

an nForce2 mobo is it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ahhh, good old ECS purple. lol
> 
> I still have a* KA3-MVP* board sitting here. Decided to give it a chance when the 3200 Crossfire chipset first released. Yeah, regretted that purchase from day one. The potential was there, but the BIOS was coded my monkeys with keyboards. Works great as long as you run it at defaults, not so good when you have high perf ram you need to set.



I almost got that board when i built my first dual core setup but i went for a Gigabyte board because i decided i didn't need Xfire. 

have you looked to see if there is any updated BIOS for it? I would be interested to see how it does.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 3, 2010)

tough that was the bottom of the case


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> an nForce2 mobo is it



Yeah nForce 2 Ultra 400 + MCP2. 

The revival didn't quite work. The board is in mint condition after just a CMOS battery change, but the AGP card (quite recent, GeForce 6800) is broken. It doesn't display over 16 colours.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yeah nForce 2 Ultra 400 + MCP2.
> 
> The revival didn't quite work. The board is in mint condition after just a CMOS battery change, but the AGP card (quite recent, GeForce 6800) is broken. It doesn't display over 16 colours.



i've seen worse.









actually with that nvidia issue, hunt up older drivers. i've had MANY older nvidia cards fail to work properly on the latest 'supported' drivers, with old ones working fine. This was mostly on Geforce 3/4/5 cards, but it may be relevant.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2010)

I still have my old Abit NF7S v2.0 mobo the best nForce2 mobo around 

o__O sucks about the video card


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've seen worse.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/Capture022.jpg
> 
> ...



+1 sounds like a driver thing, download the last one you remember using with the card


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone want a HD wallpaper?


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I still have my old Abit NF7S v2.0 mobo the best nForce2 mobo around


Me too, paired with a Athlon XP 3000+ and my old x1650 AGP. Still going strong.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone want a HD wallpaper?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/470 block.jpg



Where can I get a 480?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2010)

Came across this old pic of my i7 rig back when I had it on the mobo tray only and out of the case


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 3, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> My new toys  arrived today
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2950/img0040qq.jpg



Might be a late qoute, but I hate nortan in all fashion.

It makes my computer tech job that much harder. 

Because It dosnt please alot of users, and conflicts with everything anti spyware.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've seen worse.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/Capture022.jpg



Yeah, that's the same exact thing I got. A friend told me that it could be a DVI issue, that I should use an analogue cable to my monitor. Will try that too, tomorrow. 



Mussels said:


> actually with that nvidia issue, hunt up older drivers. i've had MANY older nvidia cards fail to work properly on the latest 'supported' drivers, with old ones working fine. This was mostly on Geforce 3/4/5 cards, but it may be relevant.



That 4-bit color screen I'm getting is before installing the drivers. Normally, Windows XP setup should give me at least 16-bit (65,536 colours) over its default WDM driver. I'm not getting that. Since Forceware asks for DirectX 9 (my Windows XP disc is from 2002, no SPs), I just shut the machine down instead of wasting more time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Came across this old pic of my i7 rig back when I had it on the mobo tray only and out of the case
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101003/P9073160edited,resized767.jpg



not bad CP. that was a 9800gx2 wasn't it?


----------



## d3fct (Oct 3, 2010)

its in there somewhere.....


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 4, 2010)

Recently acquired a Samsung Syncmaster P2350 23 inch monitor. I like it alot.


----------



## wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I still have my old Abit NF7S v2.0 mobo the best nForce2 mobo around





_JP_ said:


> Me too, paired with a Athlon XP 3000+ and my old x1650 AGP. Still going strong.



that makes me number 3, I still have the Abit NF7S v2.0 lying around, started with a Barton 2600+ and it eventually got a 3200+

since the Barton 2600 wasnt sold in Australia it picked up the name "Le Barton" *french accent* as it was bought in Paris.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Where can I get a 480?



Not in the US   Mine came from Germany 

Got a board block for this UD5 too, it's got these two little mosfet coolers that are gonna be a pain for tubing bends.

More pics to come...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Not in the US   Mine came from Germany
> 
> Got a board block for this UD5 too, it's got these two little mosfet coolers that are gonna be a pain for tubing bends.
> 
> More pics to come...



I know, I want the hook up!  might get me not to get the ek block..


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2010)

Question, what tubing should I use on the Gigabyte board? 

I'll be using leftover black Tygon, but was thinking white or even silver/grey. Thoughts?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question, what tubing should I use on the Gigabyte board?
> 
> I'll be using leftover black Tygon, but was thinking white or even silver/grey. Thoughts?



you should get some clear tube and dye it pink


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just for you Tim.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2010)

may i suggest white?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2010)

sneaky is that 3/8 tube over 1/2 barbs? 
If so how hard was it for you to get it on? When i used 3/8 on my 1/2 barbs it was a PITA but i also used Fatboy fittings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2010)

1/2" fatboys. 3/8" fesser tubing, thin wall. 

Just boiled a glass of water and soaked the end of the tube. Jammed some needle-nosed pliers in there and pulled em open to stretch the tube a bit, then forced em on.


----------



## wolf (Oct 4, 2010)

gotta say sneeky that is one sweet setup, I love the whole thing, the w/c job, the hardware choice.

just awesome.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> 1/2" fatboys. 3/8" fesser tubing, *thin wall. *
> 
> Just boiled a glass of water and soaked the end of the tube. Jammed some needle-nosed pliers in there and pulled em open to stretch the tube a bit, then forced em on.



that is where i had my problem then. I used some thick wall tube when i did mine. But other then that i used the same method as you.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Question, what tubing should I use on the Gigabyte board?
> 
> I'll be using leftover black Tygon, but was thinking white or even silver/grey. *Thoughts?*



Buy the cheapest crap that fits your fittings and holds water. Home Depot generic crap is my choice.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL I played with some tape today, THIS is how you mount an SSD on an Antec 1200


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW nice find, maybe coolermaster has a HAF x side panel for sale in there online store, if so i would be changing over!



Yea I've been on the search to find pics of a HAF X case with all the panels taken off so see how similar the frame is to a 932. I've also been contemplating on replacing the mb tray, i/o shield, and top psu location to make room for a 10 PCI slot + i/o shield back plate.

I like my 932 just think it would be better with a 10 slot PCI back plate since there is a lot of unneeded room at the top.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Yea I've been on the search to find pics of a HAF X case with all the panels taken off so see how similar the frame is to a 932. I've also been contemplating on replacing the mb tray, i/o shield, and top psu location to make room for a 10 PCI slot + i/o shield back plate.
> 
> I like my 932 just think it would be better with a 10 slot PCI back plate since there is a lot of unneeded room at the top.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 4, 2010)

XD


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 4, 2010)

Finally I decided to disassemble the entire machine for cleaning. The fins of the heatsink had dust balls stuck to it. 
Now I understand why the CPU was so hot when working under full load and the temperature dropped from 73 to 67ºC


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2010)

there we go, newer image of my setup, with external HDD's visible (and not as blurry this time)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Finally I decided to disassemble the entire machine for cleaning. The fins of the heatsink had dust balls stuck to it.
> Now I understand why the CPU was so hot when working under full load and the temperature dropped from 73 to 67ºC
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6231/img0012fa.jpg



Cleaning out dust can definitely help drop temps significantly.  I should probably dust my H50 rad eventually


----------



## Wile E (Oct 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Cleaning out dust can definitely help drop temps significantly.  I should probably dust my H50 rad eventually



That reminds me. I need to dust out my rads as well. Been a while.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 4, 2010)

ATM you ask?






Build log so far  :

http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2323.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2324.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2325.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2326.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2327.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2328.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2329.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2330.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2331.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2332.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2333.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2334.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2335.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2336.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/101004/100_2337.jpg

Still got to colour the inside (all black) and finish the back panel. Should have it done by the end of the week.


----------



## Reventon (Oct 4, 2010)

Daaamn, so clean. Nice setup.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Finally I decided to disassemble the entire machine for cleaning. The fins of the heatsink had dust balls stuck to it.
> Now I understand why the CPU was so hot when working under full load and the temperature dropped from 73 to 67ºC
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6231/img0012fa.jpg



Nice rig

I need to do the same with my system, definitely needs to be taken apart and given a good cleaning.(haven't blown the dust out of it in ages.)


----------



## largon (Oct 4, 2010)

Mind the bright light.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2010)

Lookey here at what ol' Joe got in the mail today 











I know it doesn't make much sense to have a fast storage drive, but I wanted something that wasn't going to fail anytime soon and in my experience the WD Black drives are damn reliable.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Lookey here at what ol' Joe got in the mail today
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/8702/dsc0006tw.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome drive.

However my personal experience with Western Digital has been the exact opposite, the last 5 I have bought have all died within 3 months, and the RMA's took 2 months! So I have sworn off Western Digital and I will only ever buy Seagate.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice Joe, is it going inside your computer or USB dock?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice Joe, is it going inside your computer or USB dock?



It's going to replace my second 640GB Black in the computer for downloads/storage. That frees up said smaller drive, so I may sell it to help recoup the cost of this new one or put the two 640's back into RAID.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2010)

soylent joe said:


> it's going to replace my second 640gb black in the computer for downloads/storage. That frees up said smaller drive, so i may sell it to help recoup the cost of this new one or put the two 640's back into raid.



raid them!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2010)

+1 for Raid


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 5, 2010)

-1 for Raid, just had an array drop out


----------



## wolf (Oct 5, 2010)

nice rig largon, which GTX465 did you get that unlocked?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> -1 for Raid, just had an array drop out



I've the same two WD2500AAJS 250 GB HDD's running in raid0 as my boot drive for the last 3 years maybe your drives are gettin to hot that's why their dying


----------



## largon (Oct 5, 2010)

The 465s' brand is Point of View.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 5, 2010)

My GF's PC is a little smashed ATM since the bottom of the box gave in while I was hoisting it up the stairs... As far as I can tell only the CPU cooler, case and diskette drive are broken though, the curves on her NZXT Lexa Blackline S absorbed alot of the shock I guess.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2010)

^buggar^


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Thrackan, at least it sounds like some things are salvageable.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 5, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> ^buggar^





Radical_Edward said:


> Sorry to hear that Thrackan, at least it sounds like some things are salvageable.



Yeah, I slapped on another cooler and the stuff runs. Gonna get her another case shortly. Somehow it was kinda funny to see a PC dropping out from the bottom of a box  There I was, holding the handle of an empty box...

Thinking of getting her an Element S since she likes a clean front. Gotta doublecheck if it fits a 9800GTX Black Edition card though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 5, 2010)

Update : the 5770 is dead for sure, managed to borrow a 8500gt from work to test my rig with, and it booted to windows.

So! At-least it's one of the better outcomes of a broken rig, just a new card : ]

6870 here I come


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah, I slapped on another cooler and the stuff runs. Gonna get her another case shortly. Somehow it was kinda funny to see a PC dropping out from the bottom of a box  There I was, holding the handle of an empty box...
> 
> Thinking of getting her an Element S since she likes a clean front. Gotta doublecheck if it fits a 9800GTX Black Edition card though.



Well, if you want help looking at a Cooler Master case instead, you could pop over to the Cooler Master Case Clubhouse.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, if you want help looking at a Cooler Master case instead, you could pop over to the Cooler Master Case Clubhouse.



I used to own a CM case:







Was one of the best bang for buck cases back then. I even had liquid cooling built in for my motherboard and CPU, with a 240 rad


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 5, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Update : the 5770 is dead for sure, managed to borrow a 8500gt from work to test my rig with, and it booted to windows.
> 
> So! At-least it's one of the better outcomes of a broken rig, just a new card : ]
> 
> 6870 here I come




Which one did you have


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I used to own a CM case:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=23503&d=1236188771
> 
> Was one of the best bang for buck cases back then. I even had liquid cooling built in for my motherboard and CPU, with a 240 rad





Sounds like you should check out some of Cooler Master's newer stuff. 

Heck, I got a refurb case from their webstore recently and it was like new. I'm rather sure they repainted it, tossed in some extra stuff, and re-wrapped it. I've had great luck with my refurb purchases from them. As well as new stuff.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2010)

I want shots of her insides and undercarriage.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2010)

Uhm - no


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I want shots of her insides and undercarriage.



Pfffftttt, everyone knows you buy at least couple drinks for them before you ask these kinds of questions. . . ..  oh wait were talking about computers um never mind.


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 5, 2010)

*me, atm*

here's me. my lights are all installed now. XD


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2010)

That looks really good.  Never seen a light ball used on a computer before.


----------



## yami2ki (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol so you really did put a disco ball on the case.. XD


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 5, 2010)

yami2ki said:


> Lol so you really did put a disco ball on the case.. XD



oh no. that's just hanging there. lol.
THIS IS WHAT I'M PUTTING IN THE CASE:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...145539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_777wt_1139
(mind you, I have to take it apart and break the housing down, convert it to PSU powered, etc)

just wait til I manage the two bay drink cooler/warmer and mini poptart oven. XD


----------



## KieX (Oct 5, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> oh no. that's just hanging there. lol.
> THIS IS WHAT I'M PUTTING IN THE CASE:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...145539&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_777wt_1139
> (mind you, I have to take it apart and break the housing down, convert it to PSU powered, etc)
> ...



Truly original. Must see this


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 5, 2010)

KieX said:


> Truly original. Must see this



yeah. I gonna rip out the tray mech off old cd drive, make the cooler/warmer part slide out to hold drink, switch to switch from hot to cold. cold will be via TEC plate, hot side down, exposed to open bay below, low profile heatsink on that so it don't meltdown, which radiates heat into open bay slot lined with heatshield, with reflective bottom (if it'd toast the bottom it'd rule, but I dunno if it'll be that hot), three side-by-side vertical mounted 40 mm fans in back of bay slot, blowing air out front (pulls from inside case), over poptart/bagel oven slot. uv led 40mm fans, so the poptart bay will glow out from of case. XD
only problem is... finding a heat element low profile enough to sandwich over TEC for hot option, AND, you can't run the oven (TEC) same time as warmer element, cause the cold side of the TEC is gonna negate the element (I mean, you COULD, but it'd be pointless), since I have to sandwich them in the tray, and you have to have the tray IN to run the oven (so you'd have to take your hot drink off the cupholder and have it closed to heat the poptart, then eject, flip toggle, to rewarm the plate and turn off the TEC.
oh well, it'll still be epic, if I pull it off.

'cuse me if I ramble and that is all one sentence... no food, just caffeine and alcohol all day so far. *shakes* XD


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> here's me. my lights are all installed now. XD
> http://ucat.us/misc/PC100510.jpg
> http://ucat.us/misc/PC100510-a.jpg
> http://ucat.us/misc/PC100510-b.jpg
> http://ucat.us/misc/PC100510-flash.jpg



Looks great, I would never use it because it would drive me nuts, and I would likely heave the whole thing out the window about the 3rd time a strobe hit me in the eye, but it looks good!  But -1 for the smirnof wine cooler <_<"


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 6, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looks great, I would never use it because it would drive me nuts, and I would likely heave the whole thing out the window about the 3rd time a strobe hit me in the eye, but it looks good!  But -1 for the smirnof wine cooler <_<"



You really don't notice the lights after a while. Really, you seriously get used to it, it's all background noise. If you wanna see it in action, click my sig link. There's actually 3 lights in the room, the one you see is just one.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/IMG_0009.jpg



That looks amazing....I take it it's going to grace one of your i7s?


----------



## KieX (Oct 6, 2010)

Phaewryn said:


> yeah. I gonna rip out the tray mech off old cd drive, make the cooler/warmer part slide out to hold drink, switch to switch from hot to cold. cold will be via TEC plate, hot side down, exposed to open bay below, low profile heatsink on that so it don't meltdown, which radiates heat into open bay slot lined with heatshield, with reflective bottom (if it'd toast the bottom it'd rule, but I dunno if it'll be that hot), three side-by-side vertical mounted 40 mm fans in back of bay slot, blowing air out front (pulls from inside case), over poptart/bagel oven slot. uv led 40mm fans, so the poptart bay will glow out from of case. XD
> only problem is... finding a heat element low profile enough to sandwich over TEC for hot option, AND, you can't run the oven (TEC) same time as warmer element, cause the cold side of the TEC is gonna negate the element (I mean, you COULD, but it'd be pointless), since I have to sandwich them in the tray, and you have to have the tray IN to run the oven (so you'd have to take your hot drink off the cupholder and have it closed to heat the poptart, then eject, flip toggle, to rewarm the plate and turn off the TEC.
> oh well, it'll still be epic, if I pull it off.
> 
> 'cuse me if I ramble and that is all one sentence... no food, just caffeine and alcohol all day so far. *shakes* XD



Will wait for pics and let them explain in more detail


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 6, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> That looks really good.  Never seen a light ball used on a computer before.



because it will make you punch it off, if you try to play any kind of game on it ... nice for a rig in a partyroom tho


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 6, 2010)

Lookin good Phae oooo Vodka


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 6, 2010)

A photo of my GF's rig. Just waiting on my new CPU to get here and a decent graphics card. 






More can be seen in the build log.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks great bro.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Seeet rig for your First Leutenant Radical_Edward


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 6, 2010)

75% done:


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 75% done:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2339.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2340.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2341.jpg



100% Awesome!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 6, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> -1 for Raid, just had an array drop out



That's always poop. I never put anything important on a RAID0 because of that. Just my OS and programs.



MoonPig said:


> 75% done:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2339.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2340.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2341.jpg



Seriously one of my favorite mods of all time.


----------



## wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

_1 mlee49, so sleek and simple, deskmod ftw.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 6, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I want shots of her insides and undercarriage.



Here's a little bit of an open view:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 6, 2010)

video of the 480 block in the making 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E

but still motherf@cking awesome pr0n


----------



## Reventon (Oct 6, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 75% done:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2339.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2340.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2341.jpg



What's left? Are you painting the inside?


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 7, 2010)

Reventon said:


> What's left? Are you painting the inside?



Yea, completely black. Also, im staining the bits i touched up with wood filler. Nearly done


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 75% done:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2339.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2340.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2341.jpg



WIN ACHIEVED!!!!! Love it!!!! So clean.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay for those who didn't see it yet.


This is the upstairs download / video rig.





















Wiring is a mess I know, but the temps are good.

Oh and machine stats are :
Mobo : ASUS MA785-M
CPU : AMD Phenom II 550 @ 3.6 Ghz @ stock voltages
GPU : Onboard 4200
RAM : 4 Gb Kingston DDR2 800
DVD drive : ide DVD burner I had laying around
OS HD : 120 gb WD ide drive
HD 1-6 : 4 Seagate Barracuda LP 2TB //\\ 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB  all in Jbod
PSU : BFG 800 watt (It's a piece of trash so glad they went out of business!)


Oh but what is this ?











Hmmmmmm . . .. . . 






Uh oh . .. . . it doesn't fit .. .  YES I KNOW the card is in upside down. . .  it was just to illustrate the  point. 

And to drive that point home. . . . 













Hmmmmm what could be next .. . .  stay tuned!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I want shots of her insides and undercarriage.



Okay ~ here ya go:


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's a little bit of an open view:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/microchannels.jpg





HammerON said:


> Okay ~ here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0066.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0060.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0059.jpg



Thank you both. I really like to see whats going on inside of all of these blocks.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay ~ here ya go:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0066.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0060.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101007/IMG_0059.jpg



That block is full of sexyness.


----------



## Phaewryn (Oct 7, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 75% done:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2339.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2340.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/100_2341.jpg



It's a computer desk! LOVE it, dude. That rules.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thank you both. I really like to see whats going on inside of all of these blocks.



Yeah it's cool to see whats going on in the inside. These microchannels are slick, just wish I could get better upclose pics.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 7, 2010)

Quick update, getting some paint tomorrow 






12MP, for your pleasure, lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

moonpig desk mods > any mod


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

That looks awesome Moonpig. I wanna mod my case so bad but don't really have the tools or knowledge aswell but It shouldn't be too hard to learn. I have the Raven 1 case and I pretty much just wanna a 180mm - 200mm fan on the side panel window for better air intake as the 2 bottom 180mm fans don't do that much, especially at 700rpm & with a GTX 480


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Thank you both. I really like to see whats going on inside of all of these blocks.



Yes indeed. Very shmexy.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2010)

ooooooo shiny


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> That looks awesome Moonpig. I wanna mod my case so bad but don't really have the tools or knowledge aswell but It shouldn't be too hard to learn. I have the Raven 1 case and I pretty much just wanna a 180mm - 200mm fan on the side panel window for better air intake as the 2 bottom 180mm fans don't do that much, especially at 700rpm & with a GTX 480



Are they not speed controlled like the ones in the RV02 which go from low 700rpm to high 1000rpm


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 8, 2010)

No, they are not, and that case SUCKS for aircooling. I gave mine away, it sucked so bad.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 8, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Are they not speed controlled like the ones in the RV02 which go from low 700rpm to high 1000rpm



Nah man, they just have one speed which is 700rpm


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nah man, they just have one speed which is 700rpm




Buggar only reason I replaced mine was because I wanted LED fans so mine are just sitting spare


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

My new NZXT Gamma.
This is a great little case. I bought it as a holdover till I got back by CM590 but I am totally loving the cable management features and the black interior. I was encouraged by this to do a as clean a wiring job as I could. Not bad for $40.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 8, 2010)

thats prolly the cleanest gamma ive ever seen


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 8, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> My new NZXT Gamma.
> This is a great little case. I bought it as a holdover till I got back by CM590 but I am totally loving the cable management features and the black interior. I was encouraged by this to do a as clean a wiring job as I could. Not bad for $40.
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062799585_9a4e97ee7b_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062803507_8a6ed792eb_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



Man, I'm jelly. That puts my Gamma to stinkin shame. Great job dude


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats prolly the cleanest gamma ive ever seen





Soylent Joe said:


> Man, I'm jelly. That puts my Gamma to stinkin shame. Great job dude



Thank you very much gentlemen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

Something about NZXT that I love, their cases just rock.  ...and I've never owned one.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> My new NZXT Gamma.
> This is a great little case. I bought it as a holdover till I got back by CM590 but I am totally loving the cable management features and the black interior. I was encouraged by this to do a as clean a wiring job as I could. Not bad for $40.
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062799585_9a4e97ee7b_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062803507_8a6ed792eb_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



Man, that's some very clean wiring, nice system.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> My new NZXT Gamma.
> This is a great little case. I bought it as a holdover till I got back by CM590 but I am totally loving the cable management features and the black interior. I was encouraged by this to do a as clean a wiring job as I could. Not bad for $40.
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062799585_9a4e97ee7b_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062803507_8a6ed792eb_b.jpg[/url]
> ...


I *despise* the design of the front panel, but other than that it looks really nice!


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I *despise* the design of the front panel, but other than that it looks really nice!



The front bezel is indeed a love it or hate it design but even though it's not really my to my taste I turned a blind eye as the cable management and other features are really excellent especially at the price point.

MOAR pics


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> The front bezel is indeed a love it or hate it design but even though it's not really my to my taste I turned a blind eye as the cable management and other features are really excellent especially at the price point.
> 
> MOAR pics
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5063212735_857426ab4b_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



Did you get it for $30? Newegg had it as a ShellShocker a while back for $30 shipped, that's when I got mine.

Also, do you have a problem getting that right side panel (the one that's off in the pictures) back on? That's the only major gripe I have with mine, the side panels are super difficult to get on.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Did you get it for $30? Newegg had it as a ShellShocker a while back for $30 shipped, that's when I got mine.
> 
> Also, do you have a problem getting that right side panel (the one that's off in the pictures) back on? That's the only major gripe I have with mine, the side panels are super difficult to get on.



I got mine from Amazon, newegg does not take my card (the nerve of them). Got it off Amazon for 39.99. The thing is I then have to have it shipped here to the St. Vincent (Caribbean) which costs more than the case itself:shadedshu. One of the considerations when buying for me is weight and this thing in the box is 15 lbs. Other cases are pushing 20 and above.

Yes, I have had issues getting the right side on, can't have it all at this price I guess.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Okay for those who didn't see it yet.
> 
> 
> This is the upstairs download / video rig.
> ...





Part 3 here we come.

Look what showed up today . . 




























And I present to you my new upstairs media / download / folding rig.











Yeah that giant 4870 x2 is in there.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> The front bezel is indeed a love it or hate it design but even though it's not really my to my taste I turned a blind eye as the cable management and other features are really excellent especially at the price point.
> 
> MOAR pics
> [url]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5063212735_857426ab4b_b.jpg[/url]
> ...


Nice case & rig 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Part 3 here we come.
> 
> Look what showed up today . .
> 
> ...


Nice case & hs


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Part 3 here we come.
> 
> Look what showed up today . .
> 
> ...


Nice build. And no offense, but that case is horribly ugly. lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to agree, the front looks like it was hit with an ugly stick.


----------



## wolf (Oct 9, 2010)

nice job Vincy Boy, very clean, and I like your choice of bits.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nice build. And no offense, but that case is horribly ugly. lol.





mlee49 said:


> I have to agree, the front looks like it was hit with an ugly stick.




I agree, but the price was hard to pass up, I got the case for 47 dollars after tax.

And for a 47 dollar case, it looks okay IMO, and it has a lot of features that I liked.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I have to agree, the front looks like it was hit with an ugly stick.



It tripped on the ugly stick and fell in the hideous puddle.  

Just had to throw that in there, the case IMO is not the greatest looking, but not that bad.  Great build nonetheless.


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 9, 2010)

My new grafics, ecs gtx 460. Now, 90% ventilation case powered by artic cooler.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2010)

clean as a mofo


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 9, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> My new grafics, ecs gtx 460. Now, 90% ventilation case powered by artic cooler.
> 
> [url]http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5365/s5033107.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



So, so clean. Great job achieving that with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So, so clean. Great job achieving that with a non-modular PSU.



Thanks, gave a bit of work to fix these cables, but worth it, I would clean the case as well as cables. Next up is a modular source. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> My new grafics, ecs gtx 460. Now, 90% ventilation case powered by artic cooler.
> 
> [url]http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5365/s5033107.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks really nice!

Never been into ECS products much, but looks like a very well cooled GPU 

Is the GPU cooler attached with anything other than the 4 screws around the GPU?  If not, that would make me a bit worried


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, the GPU cooler attached with anything other than the 4 screws around the GPU!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

My PC at the moment. 







Lauren's PC. 






Yes, she still plays the Poke'mon games. (Honestly, I play them now and again too, guess it's a part of my childhood I can't quite let go of. )


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

lol

Pokemon is fun 

I'm considering disassembling my PC and putting it on a mobo tray


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

pokemon was fun, when i was a child... but every clone that followed after it got worser and worser,sadly


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 9, 2010)

The new games are pretty fun. But that's just my $0.02


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> The new games are pretty fun. But that's just my $0.02



nah i meant more like digimon and that stuff... everything with phantastical monsters as the main story line, not beeing pokemon


----------



## Reventon (Oct 10, 2010)

fredz77 said:


> My new grafics, ecs gtx 460. Now, 90% ventilation case powered by artic cooler.
> 
> [url]http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5365/s5033107.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Ahh I love it! Looks so nice and clean. Very aesthetically pleasing, nice job


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 10, 2010)

Meh never could stand pukemon 

@fredz77 that looks really good


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

*Oklahoma State Case!!!*

Here's my back up rig. It's a dedicated folder/cruncher. Thinking about trading the 5770 for Nvidia?


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Here's my back up rig. It's a dedicated folder/cruncher. Thinking about trading the 5770 for Nvidia?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized2742.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/100_2705.jpg


Is that a Xaser? I don't know about switching up for invidia, I know they want to push the CUDA/Scientific computing angle, and I've been wondering about folding/crunching clients that are CUDA specific or CUDA optimized or some such. But somehow I doubt the academic world will alienate half the GPU owners out there, they realizing the benefits of having their crunching clients available to anyone with a decent GPU. But whatever makes you happy.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> Is that a Xaser? I don't know about switching up for invidia, I know they want to push the CUDA/Scientific computing angle, and I've been wondering about folding/crunching clients that are CUDA specific or CUDA optimized or some such. But somehow I doubt the academic world will alienate half the GPU owners out there, they realizing the benefits of having their crunching clients available to anyone with a decent GPU. But whatever makes you happy.



yes it's the xaser VI... I don't use the 5770 for gaming or anything so it'd get better prodution with an equal valued Nvidia card


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> Is that a Xaser? I don't know about switching up for invidia, I know they want to push the CUDA/Scientific computing angle, and I've been wondering about folding/crunching clients that are CUDA specific or CUDA optimized or some such. But somehow I doubt the academic world will alienate half the GPU owners out there, they realizing the benefits of having their crunching clients available to anyone with a decent GPU. But whatever makes you happy.



Problem is it wouldn't be half, not even close to half, it would be barely 30 % if you believe Steam. All the same, they should just step up and offer optimized versions for both flavors of video card IMO!


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> yes it's the xaser VI... I don't use the 5770 for gaming or anything so it'd get better prodution with an equal valued Nvidia card





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Problem is it wouldn't be half, not even close to half, it would be barely 30 % if you believe Steam. All the same, they should just step up and offer optimized versions for both flavors of video card IMO!


How are those cases? I was curious about them, but I already had my armor+.

ATI just surpassed invidia in discrete graphics shipments, not that that means anything about the actual distribution. Nor did I mean a literal 50%, more like, since there are only two major graphics chip designers, they probably don't want to alienate a significant portion of users when there could be a widely compatible client.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> Nor did I mean a literal 50%, more like, since there are only two major graphics chip designers, they probably don't want to alienate a significant portion of users when there could be a widely compatible client.



I agree, that's why I think they should offer an optimized client for each flavor, as i fold with both. 

To be honest I would even be willing to throw a few bucks to them provided they gave 50'ish % to a cancer foundation or for more cancer research.


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 10, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I agree, that's why I think they should offer an optimized client for each flavor, as i fold with both.
> 
> To be honest I would even be willing to throw a few bucks to them provided they gave 50'ish % to a cancer foundation or for more cancer research.


I'd like that too, What I'd really like is for AMD to take a cue from their competition in the graphics realm and do better software layer optimizations. But w/e.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> How are those cases? I was curious about them, but I already had my armor .



I like it... it is a behemoth though lol... good air flow and lots of room to upgrade


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Here's my back up rig. It's a dedicated folder/cruncher. Thinking about trading the 5770 for Nvidia?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized2742.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/100_2705.jpg



What size is the two fans at the top?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> What size is the two fans at the top?



140mm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 10, 2010)

both the top and bottom fans seem to be 140 mm....notice the red 120 on the right, compared to one of the bottom blue ones


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> both the top and bottom fans seem to be 140 mm....notice the red 120 on the right, compared to one of the bottom blue ones



you are correct sir!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2010)

So, I've a 8800gt now ( and a running rig) plan on using it for phsyx when I get a new card, how ever for now how much of a performance hit have I taken?

Also do I need extra heatsinks for aftermarket cooling?



*edit* disregard above, something killed the graphics card : / probably faulty pci-e slot or psu.

Either way, done with rig in system specs!

Roll on AM3+ upgrade.


----------



## theubersmurf (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I like it... it is a behemoth though lol... good air flow and lots of room to upgrade


My armor+ is similar, 38 lbs (17.3 kg) prior to adding any components, I'm presuming now that it weighs probably 50 lbs with everything in the case.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

theubersmurf said:


> My armor+ is similar, 38 lbs (17.3 kg) prior to adding any components, I'm presuming now that it weighs probably 50 lbs with everything in the case.



around there it is a heavy case for sure!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2010)

How hard would it be to fit a 200mm fan in the top of either the Armor or Xaser? How about in front of the harddrive cage?

Need more room than the 932 I've got. Right now its between the 600T and the Ultra version of TR cases.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

My i7 rig, caseless ATM (sorry about the crappy phone pics, my bro has my camera):








Currently w/ the GTX260 and a 9600GT, by next weekend it should be a GTS450, GTX260, and maybe a GTS250 as well.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> How hard would it be to fit a 200mm fan in the top of either the Armor or Xaser? How about in front of the harddrive cage?
> 
> Need more room than the 932 I've got. Right now its between the 600T and the Ultra version of TR cases.



don't know about the armor but you can't without modding on the xaser... i have a 932 as well and get better air flow out of it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

got tired of the stuff laying on the table, so i got a very cheap P180 







then it can serve as a temp case until i get the mb tray and I/O backplate area to the G5 from chilledpc


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 10, 2010)

You also need a second fan for that hyper 212+  Oh, and the mounting brackets. Instead of zip ties.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 10, 2010)

hehe yeah i do  but its pretty cool though, around 63c for 4 ghz oc on the q9550

i got some metal clips things with it, but meh, i must be a TARD!! cause i cant get those fuckers on lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

nice sleeving


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 10, 2010)

*My 932 HAF Folder/Cruncher*

This one's my baby!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It tripped on the ugly stick and fell in the hideous puddle.
> 
> Just had to throw that in there, the case IMO is not the greatest looking, but not that bad.  Great build nonetheless.



It fell out of the ugly tree, hit every branch on the way down, and landed in the hideous puddle.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You also need a second fan for that hyper 212+  Oh, and the mounting brackets. Instead of zip ties.





My H50 rad is attached with zip ties, I'm sure they'll be fine for him 

Changed my caseless setup a bit:









H50 rad is surprisingly stable, and now it doesn't exhaust hot air towards me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> This one's my baby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/4.jpg



This is a nice moD!


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2010)

holy hell [Ion], thats an awesome tangled mess of cables and pcb


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It fell out of the ugly tree, hit every branch on the way down, and landed in the hideous puddle.



You'd think the case was made out of used toilet paper and garbage bags. 

No wait let me guess that would be an improvement .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Here's my back up rig. It's a dedicated folder/cruncher. Thinking about trading the 5770 for Nvidia?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/resized2742.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101009/100_2705.jpg



that psu looks familiar


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

wolf said:


> holy hell [Ion], thats an awesome tangled mess of cables and pcb



Yeah, it's none too clean 

Despite being advertised as 'modular', my XFX has quite a few fixed cables.  2 8-pin CPU connectors, 3 or 4 PCIe, and the 24-pin.  Only using 1 of the modular cables (SATA) ATM and you can see the mess :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, it's none too clean
> 
> Despite being advertised as 'modular', my XFX has quite a few fixed cables.  2 8-pin CPU connectors, 3 or 4 PCIe, and the 24-pin.  Only using 1 of the modular cables (SATA) ATM and you can see the mess :shadedshu



 that is alot of fixed cables.
mine has the CPU 4pin and 8pin then 24pin everything else is modular. 
why you running it case-less?

also this thread has reminded me that i need to get a nzxt sleeved 8pin cable so i can do alittle more WM(get the 8pin running behind the mobo tray)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is alot of fixed cables.
> mine has the CPU 4pin and 8pin then 24pin everything else is modular.
> why you running it case-less?
> 
> also this thread has reminded me that i need to get a nzxt sleeved 8pin cable so i can do alittle more WM(get the 8pin running behind the mobo tray)



More fixed cables then any other 'modular' PSU I've seen.  But for $50, still a damn good deal IMO.

I was having issues earlier where the comp would come on, then reboot while starting up, took it out of the case to troubleshoot (not enough room to do much in the case) and I never got around to putting it back in.  Will get to it next weekend at the earliest, too busy during the school week :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> More fixed cables then any other 'modular' PSU I've seen.  But for $50, still a damn good deal IMO.
> 
> I was having issues earlier where the comp would come on, then reboot while starting up, took it out of the case to troubleshoot (not enough room to do much in the case) and I never got around to putting it back in.  Will get to it next weekend at the earliest, *too busy during the school week* :shadedshu



I can relate to that. 
I go to school 7:19am- 2:15pm(up at 6am out at 6:40am) then have wrestling practice/conditioning 2:20pm-4:30pm then have to come home(~4:45pm-5pm) and do homework and study and work in what ever shit i have to do. I don't see any time for me to squeeze a job in there also can't forget the gf have to spend time with her too.
there needs to be more time in a day. 

yes $50 for that PSU was a good deal. 1/2 of what mine was.
did you find the issue?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I can relate to that.
> I go to school 7:19am- 2:15pm(up at 6am out at 6:40am) then have wrestling practice/conditioning 2:20pm-4:30pm then have to come home(~4:45pm-5pm) and do homework and study and work in what ever shit i have to do. I don't see any time for me to squeeze a job in there also can't forget the gf have to spend time with her too.
> there needs to be more time in a day.
> 
> ...



I have school from 8:30 to 3 (w/ transportation, really 7:20 to 4), and then usually 5 hours of HW each night when I get home (junior year is really tough).  And I take martial arts 3 days a week, so I just don't have the time or energy to do anything after I'm done w/ HW.  Sometimes I play a computer game for a bit, other times I just come on here, post a bit and sleep :shadedshu

I'm not sure what the issue was, it seems to be fixed, I completely disassembled everything, cleaned the memory & GPU contacts, put things back together, reset the BIOS, and now it's working.  Running @ 2,93ghz (stock w/ turbo) now instead of 3,8ghz, if it's still working tomorrow when I get home from school, it goes back to 3,8ghz.

Would be great if the day was another 6 hours longer...half of it I would sleep, the other half I'd just do what I want


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I have school from 8:30 to 3 (w/ transportation, really 7:20 to 4), and then usually 5 hours of HW each night when I get home (*junior year is really tough*).  And I take martial arts 3 days a week, so I just don't have the time or energy to do anything after I'm done w/ HW.  Sometimes I play a computer game for a bit, other times I just come on here, post a bit and sleep :shadedshu
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue was, it seems to be fixed, I completely disassembled everything, cleaned the memory & GPU contacts, put things back together, reset the BIOS, and now it's working.  Running @ 2,93ghz (stock w/ turbo) now instead of 3,8ghz, if it's still working tomorrow when I get home from school, it goes back to 3,8ghz.
> 
> ...



I am on my junior year and i find it fairly easy but i'm sure it's a difference in the schools. 
i know what you mean by no energy to do anything after the day is done. I have to lift 2 times a day 5 days a week (we have one of the hardest working teams in this area,our team is the kind that believes training/working more and harder then the compatention(SP?) will always give you an advantage)

sometimes you would be surprised at what cleaning the contacts can do. I had some weird things happen with my rig too and after cleaning the ram contacts problem was solved. I think what happened was i got a fingerprint on one of them and it messed things up. hope it works ok 

@G.I.H i like that yellow haf. I am almost tempted to steal the theme (i don't like it when people do it to me so i won't do it to you)


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh - you young ones and your time constraints


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 11, 2010)

Ah man.. you mean to tell me that no one else tried to graduate early like me..  I'm all alone.. 

old stuff to bring thread back to pictures! ATM will be Thursday for me


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

GTS450 should be here on Wednesday, then I can get pics of my setup w/ the new card


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is alot of fixed cables.
> mine has the CPU 4pin and 8pin then 24pin everything else is modular.
> why you running it case-less?
> 
> also this thread has reminded me that i need to get a nzxt sleeved 8pin cable so i can do alittle more WM(get the 8pin running behind the mobo tray)



I have 7 of them, they work great and look great, and for the money are hard to beat for the value!



garyinhere said:


> This one's my baby!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101010/4.jpg



I really like the yellow and black good job!



HammerON said:


> Oh - you young ones and your time constraints



Indeed, I now feel old!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm also considering some of the NZXT Unisleve cables, but first I figure that I should have a real case and not a pile of cables.  Maybe a nice case like a CM692, but that might have to wait a bit since I just went and spent $140


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm also considering some of the NZXT Unisleve cables, but first I figure that I should have a real case and not a pile of cables.  Maybe a nice case like a CM692, but that might have to wait a bit since I just went and spent $140



You'd be surprised what you can do with , a sub 80 dollar case.

All the same I recommend them highly! 

They can't be beat for the value, and they clean your case up so much!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You'd be surprised what you can do with , a sub 80 dollar case.
> 
> All the same I recommend them highly!
> 
> They can't be beat for the value, and they clean your case up so much!



Well, ~$75 is the most I'd be spending, and I've seen the CM 692 Basic for that price several times before.  My current case (Lian Li PC-A05S) is already way too crowded, really don't need more cables for it.  But I think a roomier case w/ a black interior (such as the CM692) w/ the NZXT cables would look amazing.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion], Make sure to look at Cooler Master's webstore, they have refurbished cases there that are much cheaper than new, and look brand new to boot. (I know, that's where I got Lauren's 534 from, and they even included the side window panel, cost me a total of $32 dollars shipped. )


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You'd think the case was made out of used toilet paper and garbage bags.
> 
> No wait let me guess that would be an improvement .



Toilet paper is highly underrated these days. lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Toilet paper is highly underrated these days. lol


which should mean, everyone got brown fingers?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> [Ion], Make sure to look at Cooler Master's webstore, they have refurbished cases there that are much cheaper than new, and look brand new to boot. (I know, that's where I got Lauren's 534 from, and they even included the side window panel, cost me a total of $32 dollars shipped. )



I'll definitely check that out, I got a GeminII from them for $11 shipped, it was $35 shipped from NE at the time


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

So - moved my old i7 crunching rig to the Antec Nine Hundred case and reduced it to the measly X1650 gpu. Also had to change out the fan on the CM V8 as the original one was dying. The Noctua 120 fan is working great! I know the cable management sucks and right now I don't care as this is a pure cruncher and the airflow is awesome.










So here is my new rig minus the EK wb I bought as they "screwed" me:









Here is the problem with the EK wb:




Notice anything...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2010)

lol. I think that's the first time I've seen a threadless screw.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

Me to and you should of heard me cuss when I got everything ready to build and went and opened the stupid plastic bag and pulled them out! I was like holy shit - you pay a premium for these blocks and the quality control is that bad? This is the first EK block I have bought and had (still do as this should be an easy fix) real high expectations.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2010)

One mistake is by no means a solid indicator of a company's quality control. Double checking a screw for threads in anywhere but a screw factory is pretty outside of the norm. It's a screw, you just expect they are there.

Email support a pic, I bet they mail you a screw.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

I understand your point, but still it reflects on them overall. I will email them however I hope to have one before they mail one to me


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I understand your point, but still it reflects on them overall. I will email them however I hope to have one before they mail one to me



what reflects on them is how they handle this - remember that THEY dont make the screws, they're sent them sealed in a bag they likely never looked at either.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I'd throw my hat in the ring.  This is the PC I have listed under my avatar.  Shots of 3dfx-equipped Legacy PC will come soon!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2010)

Ha HammerON you got screwed mate easy fix though just take one screw with thread and jog down to the local hardware store...  I bet your email wins the tech support guy weirdest support mail of the month 

@Red Machine is there a reason you have an floppy drive


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

You mean other than because floppy drives are awesome? 

I use it to get downloaded stuff onto my DOS machine, and also to do BIOS upgrades/downgrades etc.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2010)

er really you think they're awesome  

I haven't done an DOS based BIOS flash in years widows is the only way to go 
um if you use an 1GB usb stick and format it to FAT16 and turn on HDD emulation in you BIOS that's if it supports USB you should be able to get away with not using an floppy drive 

whats the specs of you dos machine


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a 'questionable' 600w PSU.  I'd see about replacing it


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's a 'questionable' 600w PSU.  I'd see about replacing it



I was going to mention that but you beat me to it


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> er really you think they're awesome



Yes, I do.



Athlonite said:


> um if you use an 1GB usb stick and format it to FAT16 and turn on HDD emulation in you BIOS that's if it supports USB you should be able to get away with not using an floppy drive
> 
> whats the specs of you dos machine



It has no USB ports.  Toshiba Pentium 90Mhz laptop with a 2GB HHD and 40MB RAM.  Linked via docking station to a 15-inch CRT.



			
				Ion said:
			
		

> That's a 'questionable' 600w PSU. I'd see about replacing it



Oh trust me, I know.  I'm friends with crazyeyesreaper and he always likes to remind me what an idiot I was when building this machine originally.  He says I should have fried it already, considering I'm ruinning an OC'd GTS 250.  I'll be looking at getting a new PSU, new mobo and new RAM at some point in the future.  A new GPU would be nice too, but even the 550W Corsair he reccommended won't be enough to run much better than I already have, apparently...


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 11, 2010)

99% anyone? 






















As you can see, i just have to stain the wood-filler i used


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Oh trust me, I know.  I'm friends with crazyeyesreaper and he always likes to remind me what an idiot I was when building this machine originally.  He says I should have fried it already, considering I'm ruinning an OC'd GTS 250.  I'll be looking at getting a new PSU, new mobo and new RAM at some point in the future.  A new GPU would be nice too, but even the 550W Corsair he reccommended won't be enough to run much better than I already have, apparently...



I'd much rather have a Corsair VX450w than that.  I'd be surprised if that PSU could even do 400w+ for an extended period of time, even w/ horrible efficiency and bad voltage control.  A TruePower New 550w would be a great choice for you.  Enough for GTS250 SLI easily


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd much rather have a Corsair VX450w than that.



Do you mean you'd rather have that more than the SumVision or the Corsair?  Apparently the 550W Corsair is rated at 550W _continuous_ rather than _peak_.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Than the SumVision 

The VX550w is a very decent PSU, especially for it's modest price.  The SumVision looks terrible :shadedshu


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, I know.  It was cheap, and I was ignorant.  I just saw 600W and went "Oooh!  Must have that!"  I think it cost me less than £20, actually...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine, I think you should really get a new PSU... Once you do, manage those cables, it'll make your PC look so much nicer inside. Oh and a aftermarket CPU cooler wouldn't hurt. Sneekypeet is selling some good ones for really cheap right now.

MoonPig, your desk mod is looking great as normal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Yes, I know.  It was cheap, and I was ignorant.  I just saw 600W and went "Oooh!  Must have that!"  I think it cost me less than £20, actually...



Well, that's understandable.  Without knowledge, we are all lost.  That's why we're here to help you 

But if I had your PC, that would probably be the first thing I replaced.  A bad PSU can take out quite a few other components if/when it goes


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Oh and a aftermarket CPU cooler wouldn't hurt. Sneekypeet is selling some good ones for really cheap right now.



That's why I had to replace my old CPU.  I got it OEM without a cooler, and the cheap one I bought was awful.  Idling at around 63 degrees. :\ The stock one that came with my Athlon X2 250 is much better.  Idles at around 26-33 degrees.



[Ion] said:


> Well, that's understandable.  Without knowledge, we are all lost.  That's why we're here to help you
> 
> But if I had your PC, that would probably be the first thing I replaced.  A bad PSU can take out quite a few other components if/when it goes



Yup.  Had no issue with it so far, tho.  Even was happy with a 1GB 8800GT Extreme Edition I had for a day. (Needed to return it because it was overheating )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2010)

Get a coolermaster 212 for that cpu and it should stay at very low temps


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> That's why I had to replace my old CPU.  I got it OEM without a cooler, and the cheap one I bought was awful.  Idling at around 63 degrees. :\ The stock one that came with my Athlon X2 250 is much better.  Idles at around 26-33 degrees.



Next time don't skimp out. 

The ones Sneekypeet has for sale are coolers that normally cost double what he has them listed at.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep, his definitely are a very good deal 

If you have the money for a new cooler ATM, it would be quite a nice upgrade


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what reflects on them is how they handle this - remember that THEY dont make the screws, they're sent them sealed in a bag they likely never looked at either.



Got an email from Performance-PCs this morning which included communication with EK (Eddy) and they are going to send me new stand-off screws. So I would say that they both get an A+ for customer service

Love your rig MoonPig


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> Yes, I know.  It was cheap, and I was ignorant.  I just saw 600W and went "Oooh!  Must have that!"  I think it cost me less than £20, actually...



For an extra £10 you could of grab yourself the corsair 400w and i am running much power hungry parts than yours and i am running a 400w,its a plucky little thing which i am hoping to upgrade soon but for now its doing great job on powering my rig.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 99% anyone?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/100_2358.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101011/100_2359.jpg
> ...



Wow, 1% away from perfection...


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got back from my week long honey moon trip and the weather here has cooled down a bit so I decided to throw my second 285 back in and get rid of that Fatal1ty card. I also through in a Corsair ram cooler that I got from ebolamonkey3, (not in pics). _It's great to be back guys!_


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

It's great to have you!

And that's a very orange computer!  I like


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2010)

@t77


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

That is quite a sexy setup.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome back T77, your rig is looking good as always.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

So do you guys think that SLI'ing a pair of GTS 250s would be a good idea for me?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Not until you get a better CPU and PSU. That dual core is a huge bottleneck.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ what he said


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> So do you guys think that SLI'ing a pair of GTS 250s would be a good idea for me?



Your CPU is fine for SLI'd G92, but you'd need a new PSU for sure.  A TruePower New 550w or 650w would do admirably


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, by good idea, I more meant would there be any point to it?  Would I get any appreciable increase in performance?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I think so.  A GTS250 is really ideal for 1440x900, I'm guessing your LCD is at least 1680x1050, which is territory where a GTS250 really starts to struggle.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, it's 1680x1050.  It's been coping well so far.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

I found that a GTX260 was a noticeable improvement over a GTS250 for the 20" 1680x1050 I had, so GTS250 SLI would likely be a noticeable improvement for you


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't bother with SLI a GTS250 and just buy a single GTX460 along with new psu and you will see better gain in my opinion.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2010)

Or you could get a AMD/ATi card.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 11, 2010)

buy anything that fits your purse and is better! there are some pretty sweet deals in the FS section, and nearly each day there are new ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> buy anything that fits your purse and is better! there are some pretty sweet deals in the FS section, and nearly each day there are new ones



Yeah, very true.  I stopped buying everything new.  In the F/S section you get sweet deals with products that are in great condition often still with warranty.  Most people on TPU rock so you can go to them in case you need to RMA ever or something.  I would look there and see what you can find.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2010)

getting a 2nd card for SLI would help and would likely be the cheapest. If you don't have the money for a new PSU and new Gpu then pick up a cheap used gts250 and be happy with it till you get the $$$ to upgrade.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's mine finally:






Got a few more goodies coming!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's mine finally:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/102_2539.jpg
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming!



Love it! Nice job mlee!


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> getting a 2nd card for SLI would help and would likely be the cheapest. If you don't have the money for a new PSU and new Gpu then pick up a cheap used gts250 and be happy with it till you get the $$$ to upgrade.



Well, I already have a 250 installed.  If I'm going to SLI, I'll need to get a new PSU and mobo, so I may just wait until next year when Bulldozer comes out and completely overhaul the system.  Seeing as my RAM is still brand new effectively, and a new mobo would kinda neccessitate getting new DDR3, it would sorta feel like a waste.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's mine finally:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/102_2539.jpg
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming!



Great job on the rig Mkee


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's mine finally:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/102_2539.jpg
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming!



I bet one is a new signature!  


Looks good Mlee. 

Mine will be up probably Saturday.. I forgot I need barbs..


----------



## JATownes (Oct 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's mine finally:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/102_2539.jpg
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming!



That is a very very sick rig.  I like the looks alot.  Excellent Job!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2010)

@more

That's just amazing bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 12, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's mine finally:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101012/102_2539.jpg
> 
> Got a few more goodies coming!



love it


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad you all like it. Now its time to OC it


----------



## Reventon (Oct 12, 2010)

I like it mlee  Very clean and good looking, nothing tacky.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I like it mlee  Very clean and good looking, nothing tacky.



*@mlee49*

I agree, I also like how you mounted that second rad on the bottom. Was the lower hdd cage easy to remove?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yup, a couple rivits drilled out and then a dremel with a grinding tip took out the other two rivits holding the bay in.

I did cut a portion of the top 5.25" bay where the front audio/switches mount.  There was a super small lip(maybe 1/8") that was rolled inwards on two sides.  By removing those 'lips' I was able to fit the PA 120.4 all the way across the top, with no other cuts to the top. 

I've got the MCP35x res coming later this week and it should help clean things up a touch.  A few more compression fittings and some MX4 as well.  

Thanks for all the comments guys, I'll just leave you with this... Mine's better than Cold Storms...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

behind the mobo tray of my PC ATM


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 13, 2010)

My rig needs some dusting again already, and will be taken care of soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice looking ross, love the UV effect.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

That looks really clean David!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t215/rmartin311/S6301214.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t215/rmartin311/S6301199.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice work!

What are you temps like on that GTX260?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks can't wait to get the rest of the sleeving done


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> What are you temps like on that GTX260?



*Idle - 35C*





*Kombustor for ~7 mins - 42C Max*





Those results were obtained at stock speeds on this card.  I pick my OC profile when playing more demanding titles.  I don't like it when my card ramps up to 3D OC speeds when flash video, .mpeg, .avi, etc. is rendered.  

Does anyone know of a way to get Afterburner to keep your GPU at 2D clock speeds when you render flash/video files?  If the GPU is going to render the video, can you specify what clock speeds at which it will ?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah buddy!  Look at that MCW80 workin!!  Nice temps there Ross!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 14, 2010)

*New hardware yaa!*

No big deal but just installed my new Corsair ram cooler (that I bought from ebolamonkey3).Ever since I install the second set of 4 gigs and I feel like my ram is really cramped and toasty, plus it's nice to feel like I actually made a recent upgrade, but at very low costs. It's also a nive way to hide those ugly gold OCZ's


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2010)

That looks really nice..I mean to get a RAM cooler at some point


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

OK i built this PC for a friend of mine about less that 2 years ago for like 1300$!!! and now he wants to just use his laptop so he sold me back the pc at a HELL of a deal! well it came in today and i unpacked it and opened it up, first off, he NEVER cleaned it  and the top PCIex slot is bent a little but doesn't hinder performance but it puzzles me how it could have gotten bent (will post pictures later of the bend). Well i cleaned it up and took some junk he had randomly installed in it out (lights multiple DVD drives) and then booted it up. well it booted into windows and seemed very function able, I installed cpuz and real temp to check its health and at and idle it was idling at 65deg cel which is a red flag right there. so i downloaded prime95 and started a max run and withing 15 sec it was past TJmax and immediately shut down . I blame its crappy Arctic Freezer Pro Ver 1 for that im afraid. Im gonna order some MX2 for my I7 and this PC and install my trusty Evercooler transformer 4 mega heatsink on it to see if that drops temps with a 120 push/pull. Other than the overheating, the 8800Ultra works great and runs pretty cool with 100% fan (which you barely can hear). 

The specs are as follows

Intel Q6600 G0 stepping
8GB (4x2gb) OCZ Gold Series DDR2-800
Asus P5N-D 750I SLI board
XFX 8800 Ultra
PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750 Quad PSU (60A single rail)
WD 160GB 7,200RPM sata drive
two random DVD burners sata
Centurion 590 Case


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i built this PC for a friend of mine about less that 2 years ago for like 1300$!!! and now he wants to just use his laptop so he sold me back the pc at a HELL of a deal! well it came in today and i unpacked it and opened it up, first off, he NEVER cleaned it  and the top PCIex slot is bent a little but doesn't hinder performance but it puzzles me how it could have gotten bent (will post pictures later of the bend). Well i cleaned it up and took some junk he had randomly installed in it out (lights multiple DVD drives) and then booted it up. well it booted into windows and seemed very function able, I installed cpuz and real temp to check its health and at and idle it was idling at 65deg cel which is a red flag right there. so i downloaded prime95 and started a max run and withing 15 sec it was past TJmax and immediately shut down . I blame its crappy Arctic Freezer Pro Ver 1 for that im afraid. Im gonna order some MX2 for my I7 and this PC and install my trusty Evercooler transformer 4 mega heatsink on it to see if that drops temps with a 120 push/pull. Other than the overheating, the 8800Ultra works great and runs pretty cool with 100% fan (which you barely can hear).
> 
> The specs are as follows
> 
> ...



Are you gonna fold/crunch with it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Are you gonna fold/crunch with it?



I may part it out later on for some more parts for my HTPC or i may rebuild it back to working order and sell it as a whole but only time will tell, stay tuned


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to double post but here is more pictures of it

This picture is of the PCIex slot bent at the back, The only thing i can think of is heat that would make the plastic warp like that but hey it still works good.






Top view






Ram View






FULLY SETUP!






Tests


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No big deal but just installed my new Corsair ram cooler (that I bought from ebolamonkey3).Ever since I install the second set of 4 gigs and I feel like my ram is really cramped and toasty, plus it's nice to feel like I actually made a recent upgrade, but at very low costs. It's also a nive way to hide those ugly gold OCZ's
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Computer/newramcooler.jpg



You should paint the red parts of your video cards the same orange as the case.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No big deal but just installed my new Corsair ram cooler (that I bought from ebolamonkey3).Ever since I install the second set of 4 gigs and I feel like my ram is really cramped and toasty, plus it's nice to feel like I actually made a recent upgrade, but at very low costs. It's also a nive way to hide those ugly gold OCZ's
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Computer/newramcooler.jpg




Which mobo do you have in there it looks awfully familiar


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry to double post but here is more pictures of it
> 
> This picture is of the PCIex slot bent at the back, The only thing i can think of is heat that would make the plastic warp like that but hey it still works good.
> 
> ...




thats some nasty temps you got there 

did you replace the cooler yet?


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 15, 2010)

As promised, here are pictures of my Legacy Rig:
















3dfx powah, baby!






Specs:
Intel Pentium III 1GHz
512MB PC133 SDRAM
30GB IBM Deathstar
DVD-ROM drive
5.25-inh floppy drive
3.5-inch floppy drive
Windows ME/Windows 2000 dual-boot
3dfx Voodoo5 5500 (flashed to latest BIOS)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

brings back memories


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 15, 2010)

My iPhone  4 is more power full than this  old junk pc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah yeah and my dad can beat yours haha


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 15, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> My iPhone  4 is more power full than this  old junk pc



Yes, but can it run all my games?  No.  So go fap to your iWhatever somewhere else.

I also notice you have a 9500GT.  That can kiss the ass of my GTX 580, bud.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> My iPhone  4 is more power full than this  old junk pc



My e-peen is bigger than yours. Your point being?

Old junk has one big advantage over new junk: it's got retro value.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2010)

wooooow easy now guys.... too much hostility today 

smile and wave boys....smile....and wave


----------



## btarunr (Oct 15, 2010)

IamEzio said:


> My iPhone  4 is more power full than this  old junk pc



But can it run crysis mspaint?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2010)

Getting ready to sell this off, waiting for second card to get back from XFX, so downgrades PSU and memory to sizes more appropriate. Will need to take out the Dominator GT's too, but I'm loving the 1333mhz CAS5....also tossed in the Titan Fenrir I got recently!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> No big deal but just installed my new Corsair ram cooler (that I bought from ebolamonkey3).Ever since I install the second set of 4 gigs and I feel like my ram is really cramped and toasty, plus it's nice to feel like I actually made a recent upgrade, but at very low costs. It's also a nive way to hide those ugly gold OCZ's
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/Computer/newramcooler.jpg





Wile E said:


> You should paint the red parts of your video cards the same orange as the case.



I thought about that before, but I use warranties more then some due to my bad luck of hardware failure. 

*knock on wood*



Athlonite said:


> Which mobo do you have in there it looks awfully familiar



It's an _Asus M3N-HT Deluxe_


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm patiently awaiting Bulldozer, then I will be contributing to this thread again. Some damn nice looking rigs ckn and t77! Moonpig, that desk mod is brilliant! [o_0]


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 15, 2010)

About to list the ol' boy on Craigslist





Figured I'd try to downgrade to a GTS 450 and make a hundred or two bucks in the process.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

A rather poor shot of my PC ATM:





HDD and SSD are over to the right & you can more or less see everything else.  The radiator assembly is in fact attached to the mobo tray with zip ties and nothing else  

The GTS450 replaced the 9600GT, the 9600 does poor PPD and uses a decent amount of power.  A 3rd card is probably going to be added (in the form of a GTS250), but I don't think that the ~2.5-3k PPD of the 9600GT is worth it for the ~75w that it consumes.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 15, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Figured I'd try to downgrade to a GTS 450 and make a hundred or two bucks in the process.



I would suggest the 460 at the very least.  The 450 isn't all that great from what I hear.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm patiently awaiting Bulldozer, then I will be contributing to this thread again. Some damn nice looking rigs ckn and t77! Moonpig, that desk mod is brilliant! [o_0]



Nice! I cant wait to see some pics thank you J5


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 15, 2010)

Red_Machine said:


> I would suggest the 460 at the very least.  The 450 isn't all that great from what I hear.



I'm wanting a 450 because of the price, $100 for a used one would be really nice. It only has to be able to run TF2 since that's the only thing I really still need to be able to play.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

I must say I like my GTS450.  Very cool & quiet, OCs incredibly, and seems to be quite fast (at least in FAH.  I haven't had time to game on it yet)


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2010)

Wait a little while and you can sell it as a 6770


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Wait a little while and you can sell it as a 6770



Me?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 15, 2010)

No, sorry Soylent Joe. Darn page break messed me up


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh. lol.  Wondered how a GTS450 would somehow transform into a HD6770


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2010)

Popped in a new 965, better voltages on this one, passed 50 "maximum" loops of IBT:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Popped in a new 965, better voltages on this one, passed 50 "maximum" loops of IBT:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38373&stc=1&d=1287177993



Nice!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh. Exact same load temps, 53c, but 1.325 instead of 1.3625. Unfortuantely, like the other, I think temps are too high for me to bother pushing for more...I'm glad this cpu will run CAS5 @ 1333 as well, but it requires 1.325v on NB for 2600mhz, while the other required only 1.25v.

Kinda weird too, idle temps are lower, almost 5c, than the previous one, but load the same? Maybe I nerf'd the heatsink install; this is my first HDT cooler. I think i'll just do some gaming and make sure it's good and stable before pulling the cooler...kinda a waste of $159, maybe I should have got the 970BE 

 Idunno why I even bought this, except that I was bored.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 16, 2010)

What should i do with the back?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> It's an _Asus M3N-HT Deluxe_



Ah the nVidia version of my mobo the M3A32MVP-Deluxe


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmmmm what's this I see?










Now the bad:

One of the cards is fubared and articfacts when DX11 is used so got to send it back. When I get it back I'll probably just sell it. Three is overkill for BC2. Probably a few other things and maybe I'll be able to get me a 970 for an upgrade.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2010)

Is your RAM too tall to rotate that cooler so the fan isn't resting on the 5870?  Is it the top card that is artifacting?
Pretty bitchin' stack of cards, I must say.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hmmmm what's this I see?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/SANY0023.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/Untitled.jpg
> ...



Holy crap!NICE!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 16, 2010)

I could turn it but 2 things:

1) I get better temps in the current position
2) The Doms can have the fins taken off so they will clear the front fan but my G.Skill Pi won't (they are the older design)

The fan isn't resting on the top card either. There is about an inch or two between them. Doesn't really effect temperatures. About a 2C difference all the times I've tested. The side fan on the 932 probably helps.

As for which card artifacts......I think it is the bottom card in that picture. Can't quite remember. Right now the two cards are where the top and bottom are in that picture to give the top some breathing room.

I actually ended up with three because I got impacient and wanted a 5870 crossfire setup. Ended up buying the third card off ebay for a little less than the second one and the third one is one of those low voltage gpus too so it was win all around.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2010)

there looks to be no gap between the HSF's bottom fan and the backside of the top GPU card


----------



## xaira (Oct 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hmmmm what's this I see?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u need to get a thinner fan


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Epic GPU win!

I'm surprised that your CPU stays at acceptable temps like that, that's not really a lot of space


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 16, 2010)

+ one to looks like no gap, not even camera angle could make it look that small from it being an inch apart, are you sure? ha maybe your trippin' balls he he

( it lines up with top of slot and looks to pretty much touch the card to me)

*edit*

I will need a new picture with you hand between the gap to prove the gap exist lol XD


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 16, 2010)

Just put the lower fan ontop


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101015/15-10-2010 23.12.05 Screenshot..jpg
> 
> What should i do with the back?



Make it the same height as the front.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 16, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Hmmmm what's this I see?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/SANY0023.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101016/Untitled.jpg
> ...



Very nice rig!

That fan for the CPU heatink is a bit daunting though, no space to pull in air from the looks of it.


----------



## F1reFly (Oct 17, 2010)

My new rig is the one in the middle compared to my previous.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice, Lian Li certainly makes great cases!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 17, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> My new rig is the one in the middle compared to my previous.
> http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7679/010ib.jpg



That PS3 shames them all


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll run passive before I'd use a thinner front fan or put it on the top.

So, back by popular demand!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so the front of the fan is touching the video card then still not an ideal situation you'd still be better off turning the HSF to point at your case exhaust fan


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know how you get touching out of that picture. Like I said before there is about an inch or so of clearance between the two. Let me try with the picture taking again.

Sorry about it being a little fuzzy but my camera wasn't taking good pics with flash so I put my flash light in the 5.25 drive bays but then it wouldn't focus correctly.





Either way like I said before I've tested both ways and get better temps in its current orientation. As for the close proximity of the fan and video card I only see about a 2C rise in temperatures though you would think that the fan would be suffocated being that close.

Both are probably a result of the side 230mm on the HAF 932. I've used smoke to trace airflow in the case and that front 120mm fan pulls air directly from the 230mm as soon as it brings it in. In any other case you would probably see a bad effect.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Like I said before there is about an inch or so of clearance between the two.



Looks like you view size like my wife.  I have her convinced that a few inches is really a foot  A penny is only 3/4 of an inch total, so you have around 5/16" clearance.

Glad it works for you, though, and you have a good looking rig.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 17, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like you view size like my wife.  I* have her convinced that a few inches is really a foot*  A penny is only 3/4 of an inch total, so you have around 5/16" clearance.
> 
> Glad it works for you, though, and you have a good looking rig.



Seems that your lucky


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 17, 2010)

Got the refurb BFG that was $50 at geeks.com. 
Very good condition overall but there are a few scratches. Best paint job I've seen on a PSU. The cables are very thick compared to my Antec (harder to bend).
Very quiet and I can hardly feel any heat from it. 

And here she is...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

My PC at the moment. I need to get some more fans and do a tad more modding, but I'm getting there.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 17, 2010)

Very clean looking rigs to you both! I need to get off my ass and post up on here soon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> Got the refurb BFG that was $50 at geeks.com.
> Very good condition overall but there are a few scratches. Best paint job I've seen on a PSU. The cables are very thick compared to my Antec (harder to bend).
> Very quiet and I can hardly feel any heat from it.
> 
> ...



Having had that same PSU and having had it not even last 3 months, I have to say even with the price it's a bad move, as now you have way of fixing it when it dies which won't take long, which is why they went out of business, well that and their tech support sucked.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Having had that same PSU and having had it not even last 3 months, I have to say even with the price it's a bad move, as now you have way of fixing it when it dies which won't take long, which is why they went out of business, well that and their tech support sucked.



Hopefully I get some better luck that you did


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 18, 2010)

Family photo shoot! I call them...the terrible trio 









Vincy Boy said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5090451851_cc2385c9de_b.jpg



Here's my Gamma rig. Yours puts it to shame  But, it's just a backup rig so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Family photo shoot! I call them...the terrible trio
> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/4919/threewood.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I love that board!!! I wish I didn't have to sell it! By the way is that your backup rig or your grandma's rig?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dude I love that board!!! I wish I didn't have to sell it! By the way is that your backup rig or your grandma's rig?



Why would it be my granny's rig?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

since's it's so old tech? 

GTX 480 time! 








It puts my Palit 8800gt to shame on how  it is.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

First, that's slick, Cold Storm.

Now...

Pulled out and dusted off the BlackOps for some 775 fun, playing with the dominator GT's to see how they like X48, CAS 5 DDR3 seems just like AMD, this is stable, gonna see where it stops, will be trying to get many cpus to play with, as it seems the BlackOps still holds up:









Need a better FSB cpu before I can try for 2000+ DDR3.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2010)

lemme get the OS in her rig and and I will show a pic in a few minutes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> First, that's slick, Cold Storm.
> 
> Now...
> 
> ...



Got the Q6600 packed up and shipping out tomorrow, That should give you a good OCing experience. Some of these Q6600 chip will OC nicely! i have no idea what this one will do since my friend doesn't OC


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, I already know the board will do 550+ FSB, so hopefully the cpu will too.

Gonna have to get a wolfdale too...huh...I wonder if there are some cheap QX9650's floating around...maybe with Sandybridge coming soon...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2010)

You might be better off with a Q9550 chip, They clock great from what ive seen


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

Heh. I wonder if I can get my old QX9650 back...gonna have to check who I sold it too...that was one good chip. Just need somebody to buy all my stuff so I can fund all of this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2010)

Yowza, peet!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

That's some sexyness peet! Wait.. isn't that a Corsair 600 with a swifty rad loop.. The one's you just heard about.. damn Sneeky! I thought my carbon fiber block was sexy! I'l see if I can trump ya in a bit.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 18, 2010)

Did the radbox come with it?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Did the radbox come with it?



That's the swifttech's all in one loop. Bta did a news post on it a few weeks back.. I'm lazy and tired to look for it..


Sneeky, this one piece will trump your "ladies" system!













Carbon fiber at it's best!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Did the radbox come with it?



yup



Nice work CS, wasnt trying to belittle your efforts


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work CS, wasnt trying to belittle your efforts



hey, we're all "sex-a-holics" We gotta have some pron to "play" with! 

Nah, man.. All is good!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG_1598.jpg



Wow, that's a nice, clean a$$ rig!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Azma (Oct 18, 2010)

Started a new build  Waiting for some sleeves to arrive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

What changes erocker?  Sorry bro, on the phone if not I'll search for your older pics.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What changes erocker?  Sorry bro, on the phone if not I'll search for your older pics.



It's SLi haxx time. Just the cards are different. Got to pick up a SLi bridge tomorrow. I'll be using these until my 6970 gets here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Uhh, now I see.


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2010)

I've never run SLi before (on my own rig). I hope things work out allright even though I'm using the hack. I figure my O/S install is getting around the 3 month mark and if all fails, oh well. Btw, Installing an O/S from a USB 3.0 USB stick using USB 3.0 is ridiculously fast!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

don't mind the sock in the background or the shitty quality(quick cell pic after putting in the NZXT fan controller)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

The hack works good, I ran it not long ago, but switched to a 5870 after so no need for it now. Good luck


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0138.jpg


That's a much cleaner way of mounting a SSD....mine's zip tied to the far side of the optical drive bays.  Means that I can't install an optical drive 


p_o_s_pc said:


> don't mind the sock in the background or the shitty quality(quick cell pic after putting in the NZXT fan controller)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/1015002356.jpg



Looks good


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's a much cleaner way of mounting a SSD....mine's zip tied to the far side of the optical drive bays.  Means that I can't install an optical drive



Velcro my man! Works great.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

That's cool...I'll have to try it 

Although, currently both of my optical drive bays are occupied by a fan rubber-banded to the front of the case (provides extra ventilation for the GPUs)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

I want a ssd. I could find a place in my case easy im sure


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 18, 2010)

azma666 said:


> Started a new build  Waiting for some sleeves to arrive
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/5011/tuhu.jpg
> 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9198/tuhu2.jpg



Dude, you do know that more than half of your case and all your PSU's cables are still missing too right? A little sleeving isn't gonna fix that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want a ssd. I could find a place in my case easy im sure



It's a very nice upgrade...feels so much faster than the Caviar.  I had it sitting on the bottom of the case, but it wasn't secure, so I ziptied it to the place w/ the most space.  And I don't really use an optical, so it wasn't much of a loss in that regard


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's a very nice upgrade...feels so much faster than the Caviar.  I had it sitting on the bottom of the case, but it wasn't secure, so I ziptied it to the place w/ the most space.  And I don't really use an optical, so it wasn't much of a loss in that regard



My Momntus XT feels faster then my normal Seagate did but i have gotten used to it and want faster now


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My Momntus XT feels faster then my normal Seagate did but i have gotten used to it and want faster now



Been eyeing those. Just wondering if the performance increase is what they say it is.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Been eyeing those. Just wondering if the performance increase is what they say it is.


At first it isnt that great but once it "learns" your usage then it is just what they say it is. Benchmarks look like normal drives mostly.  overall i recommend it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice setup you have there Pos PC!! i may get rid of my NB block for my GENE board since i will be going AIR here soon


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice setup you have there Pos PC!! i may get rid of my NB block for my GENE board since i will be going AIR here soon



thanks. 
If you go back to air i would recommend getting a better heatsink for the NB that is if you stress your rig alot like i do(crunch/fold 24/7) 
why you not keeping water?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't mind the sock in the background or the shitty quality(quick cell pic after putting in the NZXT fan controller)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/1015002356.jpg



I like your ram cooler p o s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I like your ram cooler p o s


It was just a fan i found in a box. I have it slowed down so its nearly silent.
On the subject of ram coolers could someone link me to a cheaper one that works on the i7 6slots


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, POS... I know what that sock is used for 

Want some more Carbon Fiber stuff?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, POS... I know what that sock is used for


I took it off after wrestling conditioning and forgot about it. I can assure you it is used for nothing else then wearing(on my feet)


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Looking good.



Thx, there is more to come, I just gotta wait for my next weekend off to do more.. lol.. I get two weeks out of the month where I "may" be able to do computer stuff..





p_o_s_pc said:


> I took it off after wrestling conditioning and forgot about it. I can assure you it is used for nothing else then wearing




Oh, man, where is the fun in all that! I can't poke at ya and you follow it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, POS... I know what that sock is used for
> 
> Want some more Carbon Fiber stuff?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/_A183496.jpg



That board looks hawt!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, POS... I know what that sock is used for
> 
> Want some more Carbon Fiber stuff?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/_A183496.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 19, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, man, where is the fun in all that! I can't poke at ya and you follow it!



I knew what your trying to do. Sorry to be a buzz kill


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I knew what your trying to do. Sorry to be a buzz kill



All good man. All good. 

BTW, sexy case set up. Do like it man. 


CD and [FIH] thx. now get to the project log!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> Hopefully I get some better luck that you did




I really hope so!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 19, 2010)

Small update, rearranged some fittings


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks.
> If you go back to air i would recommend getting a better heatsink for the NB that is if you stress your rig alot like i do(crunch/fold 24/7)
> why you not keeping water?



I may be going back in the military and if i do i will be moving around a lot so i don't want to risk the leaks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Small update, rearranged some fittings
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101018/102_2643.jpg



Milky...great now I'm thirsty.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

should be going to P55 this week, maybe even today


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I may be going back in the military and if i do i will be moving around a lot so i don't want to risk the leaks.



not to go offtopic, but isnt joining the american military kinda a high risk atm, compared to join, for example the german military? im not a statistician, but i think the risk of getting shot/blewn up, when fighting as american, must be severely higher, then fighting as german,percentagewise, even if we both got offroad troops,both in relatively hostile territory.
Not to be rude, but i find it highly interesting to be able to ask someone who was indeed an American Soldier... you can imagine i wont get the chance often


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG_1598.jpg



You've had the CM Sniper too right?

Compare, contrast? Been kicking around between these two and just doing air, no water.

Thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

@VW Brandon has already been stationed before, i think he knows that he is doing


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> @VW Brandon has already been stationed before, i think he knows that he is doing



i know, i just cant believe someone would go back there by his free will. Real War is something terrible, something totally different to videogames... something cruel.i mean, im already flattened by the undescribingly bad behaviour of humans, in terms of ignorance of their own character problems.in our ordinary,peaceful, relatively harmless western society (especially germany,is somewhat a soft country,even when unfair) bringing death, or expecting it any minute on myself, would surely not stabilize me emotionally,thats for sure... just my point of view 
also, i bet you know the numbers... of the death toll... that alone would fear me away. imagine all these thousands of humans standing in a row, and the time you would need to walk by all of them them... that are many humans.

(any new info on the icq problem don? I hope you got it sorted our somehow!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a shot of my eyefinity setup   The one someone asked for, can't remember who


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know, i just cant believe someone would go back there by his free will. Real War is something terrible, something totally different to videogames... something cruel.i mean, im already flattened by the undescribingly bad behaviour of humans, in terms of ignorance of their own character problems.in our ordinary,peaceful, relatively harmless western society (especially germany,is somewhat a soft country,even when unfair) bringing death, or expecting it any minute on myself, would surely not stabilize me emotionally,thats for sure... just my point of view
> also, i bet you know the numbers... of the death toll... that alone would fear me away. imagine all these thousands of humans standing in a row, and the time you would need to walk by all of them them... that are many humans.
> 
> (any new info on the icq problem don? I hope you got it sorted our somehow!)



Freedom isn't free


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

DUDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

you are mysterious, you get moar and moar awesome stuff


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is a shot of my eyefinity setup   The one someone asked for, can't remember who
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/photo.jpg




SWEET:


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 19, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You've had the CM Sniper too right?
> 
> Compare, contrast? Been kicking around between these two and just doing air, no water.
> 
> Thanks



well I sold the sniper and I have the 600T, doesn't that say enough on its own?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Freedom isn't free



I dont want to start a major OT, but in my opinion,the point was reached long ago,when real Freedom went nonexistant on this planet. We can take this to PMs if you wish... its kinda a long theme, filled with various critical questions


----------



## miloshs (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is a shot of my eyefinity setup   The one someone asked for, can't remember who
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/photo.jpg



Now all you need to do is remove the frames on your monitors and youre set


----------



## JATownes (Oct 19, 2010)

@CP:  That looks amazing.  Especially with that game running on it.  Looks great man.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is a shot of my eyefinity setup   The one someone asked for, can't remember who
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/photo.jpg



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

@don
Who's mysterious?

...and thanks guys, imma be doing some gaming tonight,last night I didn't actually play.  Looks amazing.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Even dual monitors would be amazing...that makes my 24" look so puny


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

it truly is an experience. It's awesome!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here is a shot of my eyefinity setup   The one someone asked for, can't remember who
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/photo.jpg



You need to join the TPU Eyefinity Club. It was T_Ski looking for Eyefinity set-up pics.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> it truly is an experience. It's awesome!



My mom has a 24"...I might have to try to do a dual-monitor setup with hers and mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll go post over there shortly.  Thanks.

@ION
you should, at least for a bit.  Feels great!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll see if she'll let me....that would be really cool


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 19, 2010)

I hate dual setups because you get a bezel in the middle. Either a single or a triple setup 
3x3 would be awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Well dual monitors but not in eyefinity is what I believe we were referring to.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> well I sold the sniper and I have the 600T, doesn't that say enough on its own?



No.......


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok let me say this then. On the CM I didnt like the cheap feel of the case, the duck feet, or the way it managed the wiring internally.

The 600T has better management, white LEDs, 8 expansion slots if it matters, and a more refined looking; more solid feeling case.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok let me say this then. On the CM I didnt like the cheap feel of the case, the duck feet, or the way it managed the wiring internally.
> 
> The 600T has better management, white LEDs, 8 expansion slots if it matters, and a more refined looking; more solid feeling case.



I'm sorry, after seeing your avatar, none of this made any sense.



 What's that funny smell?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


>



How do you like the internal res/pump on that rad (noise, performance, reliabilty)?  It sure looks clean, like a H type cooler on steroids.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 19, 2010)

I needed a cheap rig for VMs so here's my PC as of the end of this week when everything arrives.






All of that... for $484 shipped. Add in the $50 worth of MIR, brings it to $434, awesome deal IMO.

Looks like my Apogee XT water block is gonna be put to use this weekend.

Although a low grade build, I'm back in business fellas.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

That's an amazing price...you'll love it!

And if you decide to game, the GTX460 is top notch for that


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's an amazing price...you'll love it!
> 
> And if you decide to game, the GTX460 is top notch for that



Zotacs prices is hard to beat, but their customer support not so much.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Really?  The one time I had an issue with my GF9300-D-E, they were very prompt about replying & were helpful IMO.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 20, 2010)

Stuff ordered along with two NZXT 140MM fans for the radiator, really can't beat that price for all that stuff. We'll see how things go this weekend.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Ok let me say this then. On the CM I didnt like the cheap feel of the case, the duck feet, or the way it managed the wiring internally.
> 
> The 600T has better management, white LEDs, 8 expansion slots if it matters, and a more refined looking; more solid feeling case.



Thanks!

Though the only thing holding me back right now is the 600T don't have a side fan. I've blocked off the side mesh of my 932. Things warmed up pretty quick so that's a real deal killer for me currently.

Guess I'll just wait to see if Corsair does come out with something or someone does.


----------



## nessu (Oct 20, 2010)

700w ocz psu?  700w is waaayyy too much for that system, I have Core i5 650 & 5870 and Corsair CX400W is more than enough for me  So think about that. Another thing is that its OCZ, they make crappy psu's..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2010)

nessu said:


> 700w ocz psu?  700w is waaayyy too much for that system, I have Core i5 650 & 5870 and Corsair CX400W is more than enough for me  So think about that. Another thing is that its OCZ, they make crappy psu's..



I ran a x2 5000+BE@3ghz on a 700w OCZ for crunching  it was the older one made by FSP (aka before OCZ started making bad PSUs)


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> like a H type cooler on steroids.



Its a whole different bird all together. For you to refer to this as a "H style" is like comparing Niagra falls to the faucet on your sink

This loop is the best cooling I have had on that rig to date. It gets better temps than my loop does, but it is missing HT and a second 470 to cool.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 20, 2010)

nessu said:


> 700w ocz psu?  700w is waaayyy too much for that system, I have Core i5 650 & 5870 and Corsair CX400W is more than enough for me  So think about that. Another thing is that its OCZ, they make crappy psu's..



It was $50 and I had a goal of staying under $500. Send me money and I'll get a better PSU. Besides, I know my PSUs and that OCZ psu is perfectly fine. I've seen/had corsair, antec and thermaltake PSU's go bad, shit happens.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 20, 2010)

Some glamor shots of mine, should have cleaned the dust off.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> It was $50 and I had a goal of staying under $500. Send me money and I'll get a better PSU. Besides, I know my PSUs and that OCZ psu is perfectly fine. I've seen/had corsair, antec and thermaltake PSU's go bad, shit happens.



I agree, i like OCZ PSU's.

I used an OCZ Stealthxstream 600w PSU for three years straight and it never crapped out(and im a heavy gamer), i even used it for my i7 build when i had a HD 4870, and it ran everything with ease. I only upgraded to a Corsair 850w because i was planning to move to a multi GPU setup and i had the money for it.

The only issue i have really heard about OCZ PSU's are that some of them ripple a lot at load. But my personal experience with OCZ has been good.



Whilhelm said:


> Some glamor shots of mine, should have cleaned the dust off.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38535&stc=1&d=1287543685
> 
> ...



Damn that's a sexy system!!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 20, 2010)

Got this cooler today!


----------



## Reventon (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like a monster!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Got this cooler today!
> 
> http://imgur.com/4lxEB.jpg
> 
> ...



Awesome rig!!

Nice cooler for the 480.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2010)

Part of a new bench rig ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2010)

What are you waiting for? Open that shit up!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 20, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> What are you waiting for? Open that shit up!



I like the smell of new hardware when I'm building (after other relevant parts get here). Meanwhile, take a peak:






The bloom is because of three layers of cellophane.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 20, 2010)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Got this cooler today!
> 
> http://imgur.com/4lxEB.jpg
> 
> ...



there are so many things right with that rig .


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 20, 2010)

@ Whilhelm, Ant: _oh-lala_ (read with french accent) LOL, what a gorgeous pics, congrats.- 
@ btarunr: very nice mb, congrats.-


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Temps are amazing 30c Idle and 53c on load and plus its very quiet.

Nice mobo btarunr!

Fire it up!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 20, 2010)

got my motherboard back after RMA,just starting to rebuild again


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> got my motherboard back after RMA,just starting to rebuild again
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101020/1020101302.jpg



Did someone hit it with a blaster?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> got my motherboard back after RMA,just starting to rebuild again
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101020/1020101302.jpg



LOL I played Star Wars in my case along time ago too:








Back on page 313!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> got my motherboard back after RMA,just starting to rebuild again
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101020/1020101302.jpg



That's super cool, I love it!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2010)

*heavy breathing noises*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> *heavy breathing noises*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ljFfL-mL70&p=3961F4C31F0F4E05&playnext=1&index=46


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 21, 2010)

off-topic: 
Dude, it brings to me very good memories... I had a lot of those star wars dolls and the space cratfs (millenium falcon + xwing figther) when I was a child, that's super cool... not like new ones which seem to be using steroids at gym. lol


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2010)

The new one looks like he's ready to fap an enormous member with both hands.  Probably Chewies, which must pop out like a horse's because he doesn't wear pants.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 21, 2010)

Loooooooooool


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> which must pop out like a horse's because he doesn't wear pants.



aaaand how would you know


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 21, 2010)

About what?  Horses or chewie not wearing pants?  Don't they have horses around viking land?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> About what?  Horses or chewie not wearing pants?  Don't they have horses around viking land?



Were just a little shocked about your "knowledge" and um "experience" on the subject matter here, you must be from Butte (j/k?).


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey I just now ventured into the dual monitor world and I gotta say...it's pretty cool.


----------



## Reventon (Oct 21, 2010)

Fuck yea  Going dual monitor and quad core here soon, within the next two months (probably Christmas)


----------



## wolf (Oct 21, 2010)

sweet board btarunr, I wanted a giga board for my i7 rig, but since it wasn't in stock, i took an asus on impulse.

UD7 = smex


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 21, 2010)

wolf said:


> sweet board btarunr, I wanted a giga board for my i7 rig, but since it wasn't in stock, i took an asus on impulse.
> 
> UD7 = smex



The *TWO* glaring problems with Gigabyte is one, their color scheme looks like someones throwing a baby shower for their new son inside of your case, and two their RMA is by far the worst I have had to deal with in the entire industry and yeah that includes ECS!:shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 21, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The *TWO* glaring problems with Gigabyte is one, their color scheme looks like someones throwing a baby shower for their new son inside of your case, and two their RMA is by far the worst I have had to deal with in the entire industry and yeah that includes ECS!:shadedshu



says the guy who bought a UD7...lol


----------



## btarunr (Oct 21, 2010)

wolf said:


> sweet board btarunr, I wanted a giga board for my i7 rig, but since it wasn't in stock, i took an asus on impulse.
> 
> UD7 = smex



If you're impulse-buying in the absence of Gigabyte, buy ECS. 

I chose Biostar for LGA1156, it actually turned out to be quite good.


----------



## wolf (Oct 21, 2010)

btarunr said:


> If you're impulse-buying in the absence of Gigabyte, buy ECS.
> 
> I chose Biostar for LGA1156, it actually turned out to be quite good.



ESC wasnt an option either, the store only stocked giga, asus and msi at the time...

still the P6T deluxe V2 ended up really sweet, 4.2ghz on a i7 920, and the two primary pci-e 16x slots, when filled with two double slot cards, still had one slots space between them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> If you're impulse-buying in the absence of Gigabyte, buy ECS.
> 
> I chose Biostar for LGA1156, it actually turned out to be quite good.



can i ask why ECS? I know before everyone said to avoid them


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Judging by their recent P55, H55, and H57 outings their quality has gone up a notch for one.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 22, 2010)

..'ant'.. said:


> got this cooler today!
> 
> http://imgur.com/4lxeb.jpg
> 
> ...



temps?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

T77,  looking good there buddy.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> says the guy who bought a UD7...lol



Yeah just means I'm a voice of experience, it's a good board, wasn't going to debate that, just stating it's 2 major flaws.



p_o_s_pc said:


> can i ask why ECS? I know before everyone said to avoid them



Indeed at all costs.



theonedub said:


> Judging by their recent P55, H55, and H57 outings their quality has gone up a notch for one.



A notch or 2 above total crap really isn't saying anything worth hearing, also try to RMA one of their products and then we shall see. It's easier and cheaper to just throw it away and buy a new one or better yet buy a reputable brand in the first place.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Judging by their recent P55, H55, and H57 outings their quality has gone up a notch for one.



Quality could have gone up a lot and still be the worst in the industry :shadedshu

There are very few companies that I will never buy from, and ECS is one of them


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah just means I'm a voice of experience, it's a good board, wasn't going to debate that, just stating it's 2 major flaws.



Just found it funny was all. Even though it was a major PITA its still worth holding on to


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

I wasn't the one recommending them  I've had exp with their low end MB from back in the day, but none with their new boards. Merely noting that they are looking better  Maybe bta can give us some 1st hand exp with their new stuff?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 22, 2010)

douglatins said:


> temps?!?!?!?!?!



30c idle and 53c on load!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i ask why ECS? I know before everyone said to avoid them



It was an expression. How much ASUS has gone down the dumps in its models other than ROG/TUF series.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It was an expression. How much ASUS has gone down the dumps in its models other than ROG/TUF series.



I completely disagree as I own 3 of their low end mother boards, and 2 of the ROG boards, and IMO the quality  is quite high on both.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It was an expression. How much ASUS has gone down the dumps in its models other than ROG/TUF series.



None.  Asus and Gigabyte still make incredible boards, I don't regret my decision to get a P7P55D Pro for one minute


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 22, 2010)

Asus had several ultimate crap boards in the LGA775 range, vDrooping like madmen and instable like a newborn horse. They had some issues with their first LGA1336 boards, but have recovered quite well since then when you look at the quality of their products.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2010)

I vote you should either post images of blown motherboards to back up your claims, or post more images of your own rigs

This is the PC ATM thread, not the who's motherboard sucks what thread, after all


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I added a POM 150 to the back of my tripple rad, a cheap X-Fi ExtremeGamer, a new pump, a NXTZ ATX cable, and got a new pair of Audio-Technica ATH-AD700s.  I also blew enough dust out of my rads to make SoylentJoe soil his britches  The cans truely are something special.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2010)

purrrttyyy mt alex!

Heres what im working on tonight... putting this $57 micro atx board to work... 












Nothing spectacular unfortunately. I'm working with a Biostar A880G+ motherboard with a Athlon II X4 640 that is a bit stubborn voltage wise. Considering this board has no overclocking features, I'm proud of the 3.625GHz(250x14.5) (1.46v idle / 1.50v load  ) clock from the default 3.0. 

15c idle, 30c load. Gotta love water.

6870 will be here next week, can't wait.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2010)

I really like that EK res combo for the Jingway pump.  I thought about getting one with the hopes that my taller Bitspower POM would thread into it.  The Water Tank looks a tad wider to my eye, though.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried to put one together that I won't have to upgrade...we shall see.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2010)

Did your 5870 fit into it?  I didn't notice it in your Weapons Grade thread.  Is that black hose some type of automotive part?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I tried to put one together that I won't have to upgrade...we shall see.
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00571.jpg
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00574.jpg



Nice pics but lets see the "guts" ~ please


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 24, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I also blew enough dust out of my rads to make SoylentJoe soil his britches



Lol!  Your rig is looking great dude. I also picked up a cheap sound card this weekend, a $7 Creative SoundBlaster. We'll see how it works out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

so....it seems like all the gtx-4xx cards i had so far cant stand the heat from folding 24/7, first the 465 died, currently under RMA, and now my 470 took a dump this morning  

but luckily i got a very good friend who upgrades alot, and he had a gtx-285 laying that he didnt use 






yes i should get off my lazy ass and make the rig look cleaner


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn dude that sucks.  However, there's a lot of people using them without issues.  I think you just got some bad luck dude.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah me and hardware is not very good friends lately


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah me and hardware is not very good friends lately



hopefully it ends with this last issue bro.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

meh  

i hope so, but i doubt it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> meh
> 
> i hope so, but i doubt it



You got to say positive my friend!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2010)

Moved on to something new, limited by the motherboard I got for $60:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

what mb you using?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Moved on to something new, limited by the motherboard I got for $60:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38608&stc=1&d=1287940336



WOW cad! is that board a P55 or H55?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Moved on to something new, limited by the motherboard I got for $60



I wondered what you had going on when I saw you playing BC2 on Steam.  I figured you must have gotten your groove back.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2010)

P7H55-M PRO

Linus from NCIX showing the board:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QGn4538sxU

This guy just cracks me up, BTW.

The board is meant more for i3 chips with integrated video, and has limited voltage options. I'm still just barely over stock volts, and am bclk limited, but that's OK. I'll buy a "real" board later, and an i3 655k for this, and my son will use it. Christmas is coming very soon...

And yeah, Alex...I *must* game. 


I'll play with a few 1156 boards/cpus, I think. I can bench @ over 200bclk, but it's not stable enough for my liking.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Did your 5870 fit into it?  I didn't notice it in your Weapons Grade thread.  Is that black hose some type of automotive part?



Yes, the 5870 is in there. The coolant tubing is 1/4" neoprene. These pics are for the guy that wanted to see "guts".


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

dude...look at one of the dominators.....its way off


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dude...look at one of the dominators.....its way off



Yeah, I saw that during the fitting after I took the pic...the 24-pin connector had it in a bind. I took care of that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

ah np then,

just if you didnt do something about it , it might get unstable or something i guess


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

Probably not, but it bugged me when I saw it. I've had video cards skewed much worse on the torture rack with no problems, but I really should secure them I know (lazy sometimes).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> P7H55-M PRO
> 
> Linus from NCIX showing the board:
> 
> ...



Interested in trading the chip and board for the x3 720 and ASRock 785G board with 4GB of OCZ Gold Series?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

If messing with the 1156 platform you won't go wrong with any of the Gigabyte mb's.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Interested in trading the chip and board for the x3 720 and ASRock 785G board with 4GB of OCZ Gold Series?



Uh...NO!

:shadedshu






rickss69 said:


> If messing with the 1156 platform you won't go wrong with any of the Gigabyte mb's.




Do they come in black or white?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Uh...NO!
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...



next gen GB boards will be black


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> *Uh...NO!
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...



LOL! i could have figured that! i may start selling this setup and try to build a P55 with a Xeon Quad or something along the lines of that


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Do they come in black or white?



I know, they are double fugly but they work so well.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I know, they are double fugly but they work so well.



Yeah, but seriously...I care more about looks these days, than overclocking, 100%. To be completely honest, that small overclock is more than enough for me to game @ 60FPS+, and is quite noticibly faster than my Phenom 965 @ 3.6ghz.

But, I must say, part of that might be a bit of placebo effect, after spending a few days on the Celeron. But...I _have_ noticed about 10% more FPS in the games I have tried so far.

Anyway, after all the issues I had with my 5870's, it was perfect timing to start with new stuff, as XFX sent me a brand new card, and even though it's non-reference, I kinda like it more than the other cards I have had. I'll have to snap some pics of the rig and post 'em.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so....it seems like all the gtx-4xx cards i had so far cant stand the heat from folding 24/7, first the 465 died, currently under RMA, and now my 470 took a dump this morning
> 
> but luckily i got a very good friend who upgrades alot, and he had a gtx-285 laying that he didnt use
> 
> ...



I have 3 470's folding, 1 24/7 and 2 16'ish hours a day this may to be a ventilation issue on your part, as none of mine have had a problem with 5 months of use and ownership.

Although all 3 of mine have the high flow bracket and the back plate, and yeah they do make a huge difference!





LAN machine


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are some pics of Bohemoth after I cleaned up the cables. 























Still haven't put in the custom water cooling setup I started 3 years ago. 
I still need to buy a radiator, drain port, GPU block and 1/4 barbs.
I have everything else though. Been lazy and always find other ways to spend 
my money. LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Can't see the pic...


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Can't see the pic...



Yeah they were acting funny, but they are there now, LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Rig looks hella clean bro.  Now you just need a nice heatsink/fan to go with it and voila.  Unless you get that water cooling setup going after so long


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rig looks hella clean bro.  Now you just need a nice heatsink/fan to go with it and voila.  Unless you get that water cooling setup going after so long



Thanks!! LOL, yeah been thinking of getting a nice heatsink but then I 
think to myself that I am almost there with the water cooling setup, LOL.
I need to do something though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Thanks!! LOL, yeah been thinking of getting a nice heatsink but then I
> think to myself that I am almost there with the water cooling setup, LOL.
> I need to do something though.



How are you planning to water cool that case, like the placement of the components?  What you thinking?


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How are you planning to water cool that case, like the placement of the components?  What you thinking?



Kind of complicated but here is a example. The reservoir has a fill port but was thinking of putting in another. I still dont know where to put in the drain port. I have a blow hole on top
big enough for the reservoir to fit but I have to do some customizing with plexiglass so I can mount it up there like that. It is a task but it is do-able.


----------



## wolf (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the concept TSX420J, keep the loop simple, I think you'll want at least a 120x240mm rad for that job, more is always better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

Why don't you find a way to mount it up in your drive bays?  You can still pretty much run the loop the same way.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Why don't you find a way to mount it up in your drive bays?  You can still pretty much run the loop the same way.



Oh, because the fill port on the reservoir is easier access and fill than if I were to put it in a drive bay. Sorry, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Oh, because the fill port on the reservoir is easier access and fill than if I were to put it in a drive bay. Sorry, forgot to mention that.



hmmm, the job on the top shouldn't be that hard so I think you'll be fine with your plans.  Good luck bro


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmm, the job on the top shouldn't be that hard so I think you'll be fine with your plans.  Good luck bro



Thanks,  hopefully I'll finish it before the year is over, LOL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Thanks,  hopefully I'll finish it before the year is over, LOL.



We'll be waiting.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2010)

is that a dual pump setup in that res?


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that a dual pump setup in that res?



Yes it is. It is a replacement reservoir/pump for a Koolance Exos. Got it for 35.00 from 
koolance. Its a bargain compared to buying a pump and reservoir separate. 









.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Thanks,  hopefully I'll finish it before the year is over, LOL.





Chicken Patty said:


> We'll be waiting.



indeed that's gonna be a nice upgrade.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 25, 2010)

My PC ATM, I decided to drop the clocks on my processor, sense im just relaxing for the moment.

I decided to do 0.925volts on my gpu to, so I'm undervolting my whole rig, without sacrificing initial stock performance, and maybe performing a tad better then stock.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2010)

undervolting is just as fun bro.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, OC'ing done for now, time to play games:


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice work.
You mentioned that the i5 is zippier than your 965?  Do you still think that's the case?  Just wondering for future upgrades.  Seems like anything AMD would be a horizontal move for me.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

AMD has been horizontal since 939 bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> AMD has been horizontal since 939 bro



so that means going from a dual core 939 to a X6 is a horizontal move? 
I'm not sure if i understand you right.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

the architecure never changed they just added more cores


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> the architecure never changed they just added more cores



I know this. They didn't change it but tweaked and added more cores.
But i was speaking performance wise


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know this. They didn't change it but tweaked and added more cores.
> But i was speaking performance wise



Im pretty sure its been tweaked a crap load now, basically the whole setup on the image of the core is a new architecture. 

6 times the amount of cache, and all these hyp thread inhancments, make it silly fast. 

i think its not so horizontal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

What you gotta love about AMD is the upgrade paths, something Intel has not so good of.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 26, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice work.
> You mentioned that the i5 is zippier than your 965?  Do you still think that's the case?  Just wondering for future upgrades.  Seems like anything AMD would be a horizontal move for me.



Yeah, definately faster with i5. I got a cheap used board, with very limited voltage options, and can still bench @ 4.0ghz no problem, but longterm stability @ 200bclk is too much for this board. That said, I've got what I think is good temps, and have barely pushed the voltage...I'd go higher, but this board isn't cooperating. A good board, and for $200, I'n pretty happy with this cpu.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

Just got my new Gigabyte MA785GM board today gonna slap this baby in my Tt-V3 and get her crunch'in by tomorrow!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 26, 2010)

Are you going to mess with overclocking at all with that board?

I've got the ddr3 version and havn't messed with it at all. Been kicking around the idea but have never got around to it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think this re-build is done for now.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Just got my new Gigabyte MA785GM board today gonna slap this baby in my Tt-V3 and get her crunch'in by tomorrow!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2010-10-25201150.jpg



i have one of those in my media PC, albeit the DDR2 version


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

Ahh.  That is a fine looking machine.  I really like the red, most of the times no, but yours, yes.  Sets things off just wonderfully.  Are those NZXT or custom?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> undervolting is just as fun bro.



No it isn't. That's like saying turning down the boost on a factory turbocharged car is fun. It's just plain blasphemy is what it is.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 26, 2010)

mt alex said:


> ahh.  That is a fine looking machine.  I really like the red, most of the times no, but yours, yes.  Sets things off just wonderfully.  Are those nzxt or custom?



nzxt


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Just got my new Gigabyte MA785GM board today gonna slap this baby in my Tt-V3 and get her crunch'in by tomorrow!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2010-10-25201150.jpg



I have the MA785GM-US2H (same think?  IDK?) that I ran my X4 955 with for a while.  With a small fan/HSF over the vREGs, it would take my X4 955 to 3.8ghz, but it was hot like that, so I ran it 24/7 @ 3.5ghz 

Good board for $65 IMO


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Are you going to mess with overclocking at all with that board?
> 
> I've got the ddr3 version and havn't messed with it at all. Been kicking around the idea but have never got around to it.



Yes, I would like to squeeze a small stable overclock but I'm probably not going to stress the board too much considering this board will crunch 24/7.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. That's like saying turning down the boost on a factory turbocharged car is fun. It's just plain blasphemy is what it is.



no, its tweaking the car to have stock performance with less noise, less heat, and better fuel economy.

its a challenge, just like OCing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. That's like saying turning down the boost on a factory turbocharged car is fun. It's just plain blasphemy is what it is.





Mussels said:


> no, its tweaking the car to have stock performance with less noise, less heat, and better fuel economy.
> 
> its a challenge, just like OCing.



I couldn't have said it better.  It's a challenge and it's fun.

Plus it's different.  PC's like in my case I need to keep the heat down so I try to leave things at stock clock but undervolted.  You don't have to under volt if you don't want to.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I have the MA785GM-US2H (same think?  IDK?) that I ran my X4 955 with for a while.  With a small fan/HSF over the vREGs, it would take my X4 955 to 3.8ghz, but it was hot like that, so I ran it 24/7 @ 3.5ghz
> 
> Good board for $65 IMO



Nice! that is good to know, I will be running a Phenom 9950 on it. 


Here is the old board that died- MSI k9N2 SLI Platinum, now what should I do with it...hmmmm


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

RMA time?

A PhI probably won't OC so well (and I did a straight multi-OC, so your mileage may vary) but GL w/ it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. That's like saying turning down the boost on a factory turbocharged car is fun. It's just plain blasphemy is what it is.



Surely not the opinion that will save our Planets ecology. 
"Kyoto Protocol? Whats that?"

If you would live in a place where one litre gas costs more, than a gallon in the US, i believe that would diminish your interest in gas-guzzling lifetakers 

Hell, we are the only Country left with undefined speed limits on most Highways, and there are many,many people that can take advantage of that. We dont even have to drive as much as a regular US citizen, why should we make our Cars Fuel-efficient? 
Maybe, for the sake of all People that love their life,their Health, and their Food more than some monstrous acceleration machine...

talking about voltage: the perfect overclock is a mild undervolt, with as much additional performance als possible. i remembered i had a time when i also refused to undervolt... it was 1-2 months after i got my first dualcore,a 5000+ and thus, my first rig since an xp 3000+. i ran 1.6-1.7 thru it, with 3.2ghz and felt me kinda mighty


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

There's also OCZ DDR3-1600 8-8-8-20. Building starts later today.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101026/bta098333.jpg
> 
> There's also OCZ DDR3-1600 8-8-8-20. Building starts later today.



awww LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101026/bta098333.jpg
> 
> There's also OCZ DDR3-1600 8-8-8-20. Building starts later today.



Waiting with anticipation


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 26, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> I think this re-build is done for now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101025/1025102340.jpg



Nice cables!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice! that is good to know, I will be running a Phenom 9950 on it.
> 
> 
> Here is the old board that died- MSI k9N2 SLI Platinum, now what should I do with it...hmmmm
> ...



How'd it died exactly, why can't you RMA it? (I think I might be interested in the heatsinks off it if you'd be willing to let them go. )


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449169

Just curious, is ~55 °C idle normal for Bloomfield (room temperature is ~20 °C)?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2010)

That isn't normal.

Room temp only 20C, the cpu should idle around 35-40C.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> That isn't normal.
> 
> Room temp only 20C, the cpu should idle around 35-40C.



Thanks. Also, in the idle power state (EST enabled, C1E enabled, Turbo Boost enabled), should the clock speed be 1200 MHz or 1600 MHz?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

Aha, it was that EasyTune software that was loading a thread at 100%


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Thanks. Also, in the idle power state (EST enabled, C1E enabled, Turbo Boost enabled), should the clock speed be 1200 MHz or 1600 MHz?



I haven't switched back to power saving mode for quite long... If I remember correctly it's 1.6GHz, because the lowest multi is 12x


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Aha, it was that EasyTune software that was loading a thread at 100%



thats not a bad temp for load imo

are you using stock cooler?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not a bad temp for load imo
> 
> are you using stock cooler?



Yes, stock Intel. 






A lot of work (finalizing a stable OC that runs fine with stock Intel cooler), and cable management left. The case is NZXT Gamma.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yes, stock Intel.
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8577/dscf0609k.jpg
> 
> A lot of work (finalizing a stable OC that runs fine with stock Intel cooler), and cable management left. The case is NZXT Gamma.



It looks good Bta! Glad to see it.  


Thinking about a better cooler on that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 26, 2010)

well not bad at all imo

i can recommen the Hyper212+ cooler if you're looking for a cheap one 

and that 8pin looks like its long enough to run behind the mb


----------



## Vincy Boy (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yes, stock Intel.
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8577/dscf0609k.jpg
> 
> A lot of work (finalizing a stable OC that runs fine with stock Intel cooler), and cable management left. The case is NZXT Gamma.



Yes this case is excellent at cable management. I still have work to do one mine, thinking to get some of those sleeve thingies and cleaning up the front panel wires.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It looks good Bta! Glad to see it.
> 
> 
> Thinking about a better cooler on that?



Thanks. 

I am TPU's new <insert component> cooler reviewer. The idea is if I have an OC with the stock cooler pushed to its max, I can use the stock cooler as a standard compared to the coolers I'll review (to show just by how much the stock cooler sucks, for a constant frequency). I'll also push each individual cooler to its limits.

That's why you see that old warhorse 8800 GT there (it has a very laxed fan-profile).



(FIH) The Don said:


> and that 8pin looks like its long enough to run behind the mb



Thanks, yes, there's a lot of cable management left. I'll saw off every unwanted cable from that PSU, if I have to.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck on the reviewing Bta. it'll be a sweet set up to do it from!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, Vince Boy


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well not bad at all imo
> 
> i can recommen the Hyper212+ cooler if you're looking for a cheap one
> 
> and that 8pin looks like its long enough to run behind the mb



Great cooler for the price, but the mounting hardware is wonky at best, and usually is nothing short of frustrating.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yes, stock Intel.
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8577/dscf0609k.jpg
> 
> A lot of work (finalizing a stable OC that runs fine with stock Intel cooler), and cable management left. The case is NZXT Gamma.



Well isn't this a first, a picture of your gear.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Well isn't this a first, a picture of your gear.



I think there are more pictures of my main rig (i5-750, Biostar TPower I55) in this thread.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 26, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I think there are more pictures of my main rig (i5-750, Biostar TPower I55) in this thread.




Yeah, you posted it a while ago.. I think right when they came out with the first few i5/1156 set ups.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 26, 2010)

humm, must have over looked them.  This thread does fly by to so keeping up on it is somewhat hard.

Nice new build btw.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 26, 2010)

Vincy Boy said:


> Yes this case is excellent at cable management. I still have work to do one mine, thinking to get some of those sleeve thingies and cleaning up the front panel wires.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5062803507_8a6ed792eb_b.jpg



Very nice!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

ok, the gigabyte board is up and crunching! Finally got this 9950 back online, it's been too long.

Now for a caca cell phone pic>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ok, the gigabyte board is up and crunching! Finally got this 9950 back online, it's been too long.
> 
> Now for a caca cell phone pic>>>>>>>>>
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2010-10-26114618.jpg



Hooray!   Looks great bro!  Got a side shot of the guts?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hooray!   Looks great bro!  Got a side shot of the guts?



Yeah! Here's a shot without the card.






I think I'm gonna throw another fan on that H50 for a push/pull congif as well.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah! Here's a shot without the card.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2010-10-26112212.jpg
> 
> I think I'm gonna throw another fan on that H50 for a push/pull congif as well.



Good stuff


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Super clean T77   Thank you bro.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449169
> 
> Just curious, is ~55 °C idle normal for Bloomfield (room temperature is ~20 °C)?



So how far have you been able to push it?

I'm trying to hold out until I got enough for an i7 970 as an upgrade but the MC deal with the 950 is just calling my name.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 27, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ok, the gigabyte board is up and crunching! Finally got this 9950 back online, it's been too long.
> 
> Now for a caca cell phone pic>>>>>>>>>
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2010-10-26114618.jpg



Nice!! is that a thermaltake case? Very nice finish on the inside.
Like where you mounted the radiator.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, its tweaking the car to have stock performance with less noise, less heat, and better fuel economy.
> 
> its a challenge, just like OCing.



Which is also blasphemy. Stock noise, heat, and economy with better than stock performance is the minimum I will accept as non-blasphemous.



Velvet Wafer said:


> Surely not the opinion that will save our Planets ecology.
> "Kyoto Protocol? Whats that?"
> 
> If you would live in a place where one litre gas costs more, than a gallon in the US, i believe that would diminish your interest in gas-guzzling lifetakers
> ...


What can I say? I'm just not a tree hugging hippy.

Fast cars only take lives when used unwisely and unsafely. Being fast does not make them dangerous. Just because a car is fast, doesn't mean you have to drive it fast everywhere you go.

And there is nothing more important than a monstrous acceleration machine, not even saving the all the cute little puppies of the world.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Nice!! is that a thermaltake case? Very nice finish on the inside.
> Like where you mounted the radiator.



Thanks bro!

Yeah it's a Thermaltake V3 and is a great case for a low budget build. I mounted the rad on top because it didn't fit on the rear fan mount due to the lack of space above to motherboard. As you can see it barely had clearance for the ram clips, but it works out great.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

A mates WiP:






AMD Athlon II 640 (Still to get)
Gigabyte 790FXTA-UD5
Corsair Dominators 4GB 1600MHz (Still to get)
Sparkle 9600GT 512MB
Corsair HX520w
Coolermaster CM690 Pure Black


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> A mates WiP:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/100_2379.jpg
> 
> ...



it looks mighty similar to a system i know well, cough. just a bit older hardware.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea, it's depressing me. That board is BNiB and cost him £88... Sooooooo wish i had found them deals when i was building my AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks very clean thus far, can't wait to see what it will look like when done.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What can I say? I'm just not a tree hugging hippy.
> 
> Fast cars only take lives when used unwisely and unsafely. Being fast does not make them dangerous. Just because a car is fast, doesn't mean you have to drive it fast everywhere you go.
> 
> And there is nothing more important than a monstrous acceleration machine, not even saving the all the cute little puppies of the world.



Me neither,but now i know that one of us has a motor instead of a heart, and an ignition control, instead of a brain

Cars are dangerous, always...no matter if fast or not. Because they are driven by Humans. 
Surely you can try to drive safely, but then you also dont need the fast car you talk about.

If you say so... i say there is nothing more important than love in this world.
And if you loose love in your life... then you are truly lost.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2010)

BC2 looks amazing on this monitor 
I-INC 28" 1920x1200...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

how do you play bc2 it looks a bit uncomfortable without a desk


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> A mates WiP:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/100_2379.jpg
> 
> ...



Very clean MoonPig! did you build it for him?


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea, it has the MoonPig seal of approval


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

3dsage said:


> BC2 looks amazing on this monitor
> I-INC 28" 1920x1200...
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/12-6.jpg
> ...



Damn....want


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how do you play bc2 it looks a bit uncomfortable without a desk



Notice the 10$ fold out table a bit uncomfortable, but does does the job for the meanwhile..

Planning on replacing the book shelf and old desk with a new longer one


@Ion, it is definately sweet


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, it has the MoonPig seal of approval



 thanks!


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 28, 2010)

Bye-bye crappy Asus CuCore, hello sexy Sapphire. Finally a card with a full shroud and a heatsink that actually works.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Bye-bye crappy Asus CuCore, hello sexy Sapphire. Finally a card with a full shroud and a heatsink that actually works.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ufTrg.jpg



Um sorry, were there words here?  I was too busy looking at your avvy...  //drool...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Me neither,but now i know that one of us has a motor instead of a heart, and an ignition control, instead of a brain
> 
> Cars are dangerous, always...no matter if fast or not. Because they are driven by Humans.
> Surely you can try to drive safely, but then you also dont need the fast car you talk about.
> ...


Does not compute.

No, cars are not dangerous. People are dangerous. HUGE difference. Cars are merely a tool. And no, I don't _NEED_ a fast car, but then again, I don't _NEED_ the internet, or cell phones, or a computer. All we actually _NEED_ in life is food, shelter and clothing. These other things are just something that's nice to have. Slow cars are no fun at the drag strip or race course.

I have love. Love of extremely fast things. The faster the better.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I have love. Love of extremely fast things. The faster the better.



so you're quick in bed?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> No, cars are not dangerous. People are dangerous. HUGE difference. Cars are merely a tool. And no, I don't _NEED_ a fast car, but then again, I don't _NEED_ the internet, or cell phones, or a computer. All we actually _NEED_ in life is food, shelter and clothing. These other things are just something that's nice to have. Slow cars are no fun at the drag strip or race course.
> 
> I have love. Love of extremely fast things. The faster the better.



i guess i cant argue against such an astonishing logic, you are the new Llama, truly


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so you're quick in bed?



/end of thread


----------



## Wile E (Oct 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so you're quick in bed?



Fast, but long lasting.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 28, 2010)

Zen_ said:


> Bye-bye crappy Asus CuCore, hello sexy Sapphire. Finally a card with a full shroud and a heatsink that actually works.
> 
> http://imgur.com/ufTrg.jpg



Clean!! Very nice cable management.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 28, 2010)

TJMax, TJMax, stay away, little bta wants to play.


----------



## l3p (Oct 28, 2010)

Still needs to be powdercoated, can't wait 




L3p D3sk buildlog


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2010)

can i haz???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I can't believe my eyes, what's in that desk?  How many rigs?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2010)

l3p said:


> Still needs to be powdercoated, can't wait









<----SPEECHLESS!


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 28, 2010)

l3p said:


> Still needs to be powdercoated, can't wait
> 
> http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/1280px/P1040172 [1280px].JPG
> 
> L3p D3sk buildlog



:shadedshu

looks too good already


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

l3p said:


> Still needs to be powdercoated, can't wait
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/Deskmod/Progress/1280px/P1040172%20%5B1280px%5D.JPG
> [/URL]
> L3p D3sk buildlog





cadaveca said:


> <----SPEECHLESS!




*Most**Excellent*

Do you have a project log somewhere?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2010)

Jr gots a new toy!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2010)

If you can change the PCI latency in bios to 32 you'll pick up a good performance gain. Problem is not all memory, hds, etc like that kind of latency on MSI boards.

What's the VID on that chip btw?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2010)

stock volts reported in bios is 1.33. PCI Latency eh? i'll look into that. 

555 Black @ x4
785GTM-e45
2x512MB 667 5-5-5-15(I know this chip was intended for HTPC)
Some 500W PSU I had as backup


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the latency thing is under advance bios settings.

Good to know you like the board. Just realized I've got the same one but havn't been able to test it cause I don't have any ddr2.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2010)

It is just havent messed with it yet. Yah so far i like the board alot. Really really good bios.


----------



## l3p (Oct 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Most**Excellent*
> 
> Do you have a project log somewhere?



Certainly 

You already quoted it yourself 


L3p D3sk Project Log


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

jr went AMD?  Uh oh...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> jr went AMD?  Uh oh...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2010)

i got this weird itch....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO guys ...

Nope I still got the i3 + ud3r. Got 90% of the parts in use for it through trades.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im going I5-I7 quad on my HTPC, Ill be getting rid of my unlockable Phenom II chip and board here soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

I some update on my 9950 cruncher....

I just swapped some fans around, I put the slim Scythe on the back and moved the CM stock fan to the H50 for a push/pull setup. oh and some nicer pics this time.

My temps dropped a little bit after the change:






*




















There can never be too many pics, right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> jr went AMD?  Uh oh...



I on the other hand...

*looks @ system specs*


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I some update on my 9950 cruncher....
> 
> I just swapped some fans around, I put the slim Scythe on the back and moved the CM stock fan to the H50 for a push/pull setup. oh and some nicer pics this time.
> 
> My temps dropped a little bit after the change:



Nice!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I some update on my 9950 cruncher....
> 
> I just swapped some fans around, I put the slim Scythe on the back and moved the CM stock fan to the H50 for a push/pull setup. oh and some nicer pics this time.
> 
> ...



It looks very nice! 

'bout time for a PhII X4 or an AII X4 don't ya think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im going I5-I7 quad on my HTPC, Ill be getting rid of my unlockable Phenom II chip and board here soon



Let me know when you do please


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 29, 2010)

PC atm, i had a huge water leak in the apartment a week or so ago, so im moving around a bit the next couple of weeks, and because of that i stashed my rig at a friends place until i get my situation sorted

i got this lappie for 350$
c2d p8700 2.53ghz
HD4650 1gb
2x2gb 
500gig HD


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It looks very nice!
> 
> 'bout time for a PhII X4 or an AII X4 don't ya think?



You just wont let it be will you? 

*I have a plan:*

My next major build is going to be an i7 930 with a full water cool setup. (project log coming soon) When I finish that build and use it as my main rig, I will be crunching the PhII920 (current cpu) at a 100% dedicated cruncher and also the old 9950. 

But if the i7 project gets pushed back due to budget issues then maaaaaybe I will upgrade the 9950 to an AII X4 or PhII.....anyone selling an Athlon II X4 for cheap?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You just wont let it be will you?
> 
> *I have a plan:*
> 
> ...



Since you already have a cooler, I think you'd be wise to get a PhII X4 940BE for sub-$100.  You should have no issues getting that to ~3.5ghz w/ that board/cooler


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive got a nice phenom II x3 720 that unlocks to a quad and will OC to 3.8ghz


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool but underpowered GPU t77snapshot


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Since you already have a cooler, I think you'd be wise to get a PhII X4 940BE for sub-$100.  You should have no issues getting that to ~3.5ghz w/ that board/cooler



My budgets are crazy slim so this is too expensive for now.



brandonwh64 said:


> Ive got a nice phenom II x3 720 that unlocks to a quad and will OC to 3.8ghz



I'm listening? 



Laurijan said:


> Cool but underpowered GPU t77snapshot



This is a dedicated cruncher and nothing else, so GPU is barely needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Best of luck...I might be willing to swap my X4 955 for your 9950 + cash...drop me a PM


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick question so I won't flood the forum with another help thread:

What would cause my second machine to hang on this for about a minute before proceeding to the second shot, and then to Windows?




Note that after the 90 seconds of that showing, it finally does find what it's looking for and some lists appear under the text.

Then, this comes up for about a second.





Does the whatchamacallit need to be set on something besides IDE?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 30, 2010)

set sata to ahci

and do you have any usb stuff plugged in? like external hd?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> set sata to ahci
> 
> and do you have any usb stuff plugged in? like external hd?



Nothing USB besides the mouse and a wireless receiver is connected. I'll try ACHI again, but I've been having a hard hard time with this rig over the last day. I was very close to making a thread about it until I luckily whittled down the issues to just this one. At one point it had about 6 different bad things going on. I'm about fed up with it really. Back-up rigs are supposed to be reliable.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

that kind of hanging is usually present when you've got something plugged in wrong - EG, a DVD drive set to 'slave' with no 'master' on the same cable, or something of the sort.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Quick question so I won't flood the forum with another help thread:
> 
> What would cause my second machine to hang on this for about a minute before proceeding to the second shot, and then to Windows?
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/5839/22222p.jpg
> ...



If there are no IDE drives, set the last option 'Onboard JB368' to disabled to disable IDE ports all together


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If there are no IDE drives, set the last option 'Onboard JB368' to disabled to disable IDE ports all together



OK and IDE still needs to be switched to AHCI correct?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 30, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> OK and IDE still needs to be switched to ACHI correct?



Not really, in some cases it does provide a negligible performance increase. Plan on using hotswapping features?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

If you were having issues with it in ACHI mode, I would see how it works with the controller disabled and it still in IDE mode. If that doesn't work or whatever try changing it to ACHI.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not really, in some cases it does provide a negligible performance increase. Plan on using hotswapping features?





theonedub said:


> If you were having issues with it in ACHI mode, I would see how it works with the controller disabled and it still in IDE mode. If that doesn't work or whatever try changing it to ACHI.



No hotswapping. I'll try that out though.

Edit: Making a thread now. Putting it back into AHCI did not turn out well.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

IDE vs AHCI has no performance difference, its just enabling features like hot swap and NCQ.

obviously, it only affects SATA drives connected on that controller (in my system i have three sata controllers, so ofc, turning AHCI on one, only affects drives on that controller)


oh and windows doesnt like if you change between IDE/AHCI/RAID on a controller that its installed on, so be wary of that.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> IDE vs AHCI has no performance difference, its just enabling features like hot swap and NCQ.
> 
> obviously, it only affects SATA drives connected on that controller (in my system i have three sata controllers, so ofc, turning AHCI on one, only affects drives on that controller)
> 
> ...



Is it possible that it was set on RAID before? There's only one drive and I've never messed with RAID on there before. But, I never took note of what it was set on. I'm getting problems with both IDE (hanging up) and AHCI (bsod restart during Windows loading, freezing during system repair).


----------



## btarunr (Oct 30, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455305

It's "prime"-time 

Intel HSF.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

^ I see 90s in your future?  Lets see the results!


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 30, 2010)

Just finished my HTPC build!! Here is what it looks like. I have to reroute the 8 pin cpu cable
but that will require some drilling so I wont be doing that for a couple of days or maybe tomorrow. 
The cable management was not too bad.   I will be using Freaksavior's HTPC
Guide to setup the media center. 













Thanks to everyone who helped me with this build!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 30, 2010)

TSX420J said:


> Just finished my HTPC build!! Here is what it looks like. I have to reroute the 8 pin cpu cable
> but that will require some drilling so I wont be doing that for a couple of days or maybe tomorrow.
> The cable management was not too bad.   I will be using Freaksavior's HTPC
> Guide to setup the media center.
> ...




Very clean build and great cable management


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very clean build and great cable management



Yep,

Nicely done.  Good job.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Very clean build and great cable management





Chicken Patty said:


> Yep,
> 
> Nicely done.  Good job.



Thanks!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2010)

After alot of config swapping, I found this the best(even better than push/pull in the rear fan location):


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice with the i5.
I have noticed you've been gobbling up some WC components.  You have upcoming plans for a custom loop?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, gonna do a full swap over to m-atx intel with all the rigs. Water used either for performance, or to silence.  MY son will get this one.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2010)

Made a little more progress on the water cooling tacklebox:






Got my NZXT Vulcan in and have been trying to put it all together in between trips to the bathroom (I'm super sick right now).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

that is looking mighty nice e!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

That Vulcan looks amazing Erocker...and so much more practical than ITX.


----------



## KieX (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking real nice erocker. I think you've finally convinced me to get a Vulcan. Good timing too since it's on a today only offer atm.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I think NZXT makes pretty nice stuff. Between this and the Panzerbox I got from them, they really really seem to make quality stuff. My only qualm is the ridiculous amount of motherboard fan headers are needed for this case. Not too many mATX motherboards have a lot of them. This motherboard has... two. Lots of wires with this case too, so I ripped out everything I don't need/use. Fan controller, front audio, e-sata, power button light (which requires a 4 pin molex.. ridiculous) all gone.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 31, 2010)

Everybody has Corsair H50's

I think corsair, LITERALLY MADE BANK

On a shit load of H50 unit's. 

More H50's then ive ever seen in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

the H50 is overrated imo


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh. It does as good a job as most high-end coolers, without the fan noise. Poor performance, in comparison to real water cooling, but that's not thier target audience, like swiftech's $300 unit is. Pump flow and rad are very nicely matched, and that's about it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 31, 2010)

tiny thing 












and NO i did NOT sleeve those cables that color 

its a 400w fanless psu

its been running a i7 system with a 5850 no problems


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

nice sleeving dude


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Meh. It does as good a job as most high-end coolers, without the fan noise. Poor performance, in comparison to real water cooling, but that's not thier target audience, like swiftech's $300 unit is. Pump flow and rad are very nicely matched, and that's about it.



Agreed. The only reason I picked one up is that a large air cooler wouldn't fit in my previous case. The fan that comes with the H50 is garbage and the pump is noisy but it has its place. I picked one up when it was released and it sat unused for a while. For the price they could of gone with a little thicker radiator and at least a better fan. The mounting mechanism is more complicated than it needs to be. It's underwhelming in my opinion but it works for what I need.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Oct 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tiny thing
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101031/022.jpg
> ...



Hey I've got that same case, take a look at what I did to mine: AT THIS POST

 I wanna know what you'll do with the inside of yours so I can compare and get ideas maybe


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tiny thing



That's what she said. . . .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's what she said. . . .



when she saw yours


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> when she saw yours



Couldn't be I date blind women exclusively 

On a side note, my hobby's also include changing the layout of their furniture and appliances in the middle of the night.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> On a side note, my hobby's also include changing the layout of their furniture and appliances in the middle of the night.



I lol'd tremendously hard at that one.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Couldn't be I date blind women exclusively
> 
> On a side note, my hobby's also include changing the layout of their furniture and appliances in the middle of the night.



 :shadedshu  ROFLMFAO


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

I got some first love for ya guys.. I've all ways been a trackball fan.. Now, I'm loving life even more! 






















Yeah, I love that mouse now.. Feels like I'm tweaking some n1ppl3s...


Oh, and I have to have some cans...








Can anyone guess what I am thinking of doing?


----------



## Reventon (Nov 1, 2010)

Trackballs are probably some of the worst things ever made.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 1, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Trackballs are probably some of the worst things ever made.



to each their own.. I prefer trackballs over regular mouse when I'm doing art, or anything else..


----------



## Reventon (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd rather commit.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I lol'd tremendously hard at that one.





Athlonite said:


> :shadedshu  ROFLMFAO



True story.




Reventon said:


> Trackballs are probably some of the worst things ever made.



I use a trackball at work as an IT because otherwise I would have carpel tunnel by 30 (and I'm 26) and frankly for the majority of computing where finite control is not needed (not to say it can't be done) they work great for saving my wrist for important activity's like gaming!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 2, 2010)

and Fapping ^


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's easy to believe that it was a true story... lol. 

 To me, it's just a lot easier to move with a finger, then your whole hand.. I only went to a mouse because I thought I needed more then 4 buttons.. Well, I do in games, but this one has it all!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 2, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's easy to believe that it was a true story... lol.
> 
> To me, it's just a lot easier to move with a finger, then your whole hand.. I only went to a mouse because I thought I needed more then 4 buttons.. Well, I do in games, but this one has it all!



I have the doctors bills to prove it!

I don't see how you could game with a trackball outside of an RTS where accuracy and speed really don't matter like in FPS and MMO.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 2, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have the doctors bills to prove it!
> 
> I don't see how you could game with a trackball outside of an RTS where accuracy and speed really don't matter like in FPS and MMO.



I bet you do have the doctor bills.. 

for me, When I gotta be accurate, I go with using two fingers to get that lined up.. With the M570, I see using both my thumb and pointer when I'm playing boarderlands. I've been playing the DC Universe Beta, it doesn't bother me at all.. I don't have to pick up a mouse and move it.. just, spin and boom, Ive done a 180...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

Parts are starting to come in for my new HTPC!!! This is a Xeon X3430 ES chip i picked up local for 145$


----------



## JATownes (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats a pretty nice chip for a HTPC.  What are the rest of the components you plan on putting in it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

ASRock P55 Extreme Board
ATI 4870
1GB 1333mhz DDR3 Corsair XMS


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

And some of this:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

Also forgot to mention the cooler will be a H50


----------



## JATownes (Nov 3, 2010)

Sounds like it should be a nice setup...what case are planning on slapping it in?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

coolermaster centurion 590


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

nice chip Brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice chip Brandon



Yea i love that its a ES and has unlocked multi


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And some of this:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38762&stc=1&d=1288746350



Behold the power of cheese.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Sounds like it should be a nice setup...what case are planning on slapping it in?



fuck it, im putting on my ass again


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2010)

so... wait, what? something about the power of the dons ass cheese??


----------



## HammerON (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fuck it, im putting on my ass again



Your funny


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so... wait, what? something about the power of the dons ass cheese??



Rumor is it has somewhere between the power of toe cheese and a hamster running in a wheel.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> fuck it, im putting on my ass again



LMAO, you were who inspired me to grab this ass...


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice ass.

Here's da rigg in its current form:


----------



## JATownes (Nov 3, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of tech you have there.  I love the colors.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

JATownes said:


> That is a beautiful piece of tech you have there.  I love the colors.



I'm open to trades for the real life origin of the ass in your avatar


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Nice ass.
> 
> Here's da rigg in its current form:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1864.jpg
> ...



Yeah buddy!! Nice board you have there!!!  


Got both my 285's folding 24/7. Bout 15k PPD and I'll have a 470 and 260 under water by the weekend to shooot for 50k PPD.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah buddy!! Nice board you have there!!!
> 
> Got both my 285's folding 24/7. Bout 15k PPD and I'll have a 470 and 260 under water by the weekend to shooot for 50k PPD.



Nice board indeed, I take it you are familiar with this particular one


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

its so cute, how could i ressist


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

I was gonna buy that board too, for my driving sim build. I don't like the mosfets without cooling though.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I was gonna buy that board too, for my driving sim build. I don't like the mosfets without cooling though.



Any top-down blowing air cooler will take care of the mosfets. With that type of cooler being the most common in low-profile cooling it's not such a weird decision to make.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its so cute, how could i ressist
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/gigabytega-h55n-usb3superspeedusbmotherboard.jpg



I love that board. Extremely well featured for its size. Boy have we advanced from the days when I built my mITX Via C7-D build a couple of years ago.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Any top-down blowing air cooler will take care of the mosfets. With that type of cooler being the most common in low-profile cooling it's not such a weird decision to make.



I was planning on watercooling.  To me, your statement is obvious. I want ultra-low airflow, to maintain silence. Planning 6x120mm in rad, for cpu and one vga.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I was planning on watercooling.  To me, your statement is obvious.



True that. I was thinking of that when I was typing but what the hell


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 3, 2010)

looks like plenty of room to zip tie an 80mm fan in there dave


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

Yuck. I just couldn't ziptie a fan in there..too ghetto for me. .

I need to find a single VGA that will be powerful enough anyway, so this build is on hold for a while, regardless. Maybe between now and then a product better suited to my needs will come out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2010)

@Yuki, did you get your psu and gfx yet+


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

Come on USPS! need my P55 board!


----------



## JATownes (Nov 3, 2010)

It is probably taking them a little longer because they are checking to make sure it doesn't have ink cartridges filled with explosives in the box.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think he found the problem


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah buddy!! Nice board you have there!!!
> 
> 
> Got both my 285's folding 24/7. Bout 15k PPD and I'll have a 470 and 260 under water by the weekend to shooot for 50k PPD.



In my experience the 470 will do 12-14k point per day, but damn they make a room hot.






While the room temp was about 80 f


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think he found the problem
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/DSC01286.jpg



WOW, you got a hairy puss inside your rig!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 3, 2010)

This might be " My PC ATM " in about two weeks. Intel 1366 based, utilize tech station and water setup.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, I'm trying to decide between two builds. AMD Based, use case with A.L.C. Vantage cooler.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 3, 2010)

X6?


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> X6?



Yeah, that AMD build looks pretty odd with an X4 in it. Why not a 1090T, or even a 1055T ? Both will clock about the same as that X4. A buddy of mine has a 1055T with a Crosshair IV. Took us about 2 minutes to put it at 3.5Ghz without even trying. We could probably hit 4Ghz with it, if he cared about doing so.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 3, 2010)

That could be factored in too, still trying to decide.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 3, 2010)

Much better option.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 3, 2010)

The desk mod 















Note the difference in shade round the corners. That's due to the sealant i used taking the paint differently. I'm working on that so try looking past it 

And my buddies build at the moment:










Just needs his Graphics card (9600GT), Heatsink (Scythe Ninja) and Hard-Drive (Sammy 500GB) in there and it's done


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 3, 2010)

I remember that desk of yours. It rocks, hard.

If we're going to post buddy's rigs. Here's the aforementioned Crosshair IV and 1055T box I helped move into the picturef Raven 02 last week. I made a small review of the case for an Israeli forum - Hence the handy pics:


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 3, 2010)

K, this would be the amd build without a case, and a 1090t. The reason I was thinking of going with a X4 970 was because X6's don't improve gaming performance and the cost difference kept me within my limits when thinking about using a regular case.
BTW, when did the 1090T drop to $229?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 3, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> The desk mod
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/100_2402.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/100_2406.jpg
> ...



Dude too me you have the most coolest unique build on TPU I want


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 3, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Yeah, that AMD build looks pretty odd with an X4 in it. Why not a 1090T, or even a 1055T ? Both will clock about the same as that X4. A buddy of mine has a 1055T with a Crosshair IV. Took us about 2 minutes to put it at 3.5Ghz without even trying. We could probably hit 4Ghz with it, if he cared about doing so.



The 1090T is a rip off, for the price, you can get an i5 or an i7 that will whoop the crap out of it, and overclock just as well. And a Crosshair 4 though a great motherboard further invalidates the price to preformence argument which is the only reason to go AMD in the first place.


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think he found the problem
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/DSC01286.jpg





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> WOW, you got a hairy puss inside your rig!





Yukikaze said:


> I remember that desk of yours. It rocks, hard.
> 
> If we're going to post buddy's rigs. Here's the aforementioned Crosshair IV and 1055T box I helped move into the picturef Raven 02 last week. I made a small review of the case for an Israeli forum - Hence the handy pics:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1841.jpg
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMAG0323.jpg



I dont know what it is with cats and rigs, but heres one that couldnt resist sitting in mine too.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> I dont know what it is with cats and rigs, but heres one that couldnt resist sitting in mine too.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/rig-kat.png



Haha 

I prefer


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Haha
> 
> I prefer http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/MSN-Emoticon-dog-077.gif



lol, dogs are awesome too, but they seem to take less interest in PC hardware than cats do.

My plan is to get one cat and one dog at the same time, both as pup/kitten and have them grop up together and live in harmony.

then do my evil bidding :coolo


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2010)

wolf said:


> lol, dogs are awesome too, but they seem to take less interest in PC hardware than cats do.
> 
> My plan is to get one cat and one dog at the same time, both as pup/kitten and have them grop up together and live in harmony.
> 
> then do my evil bidding :coolo



It can be done, but in my experience it is tough, my 2 mini poodle (I'm allergic to dogs and poodles have one of the lowest possible shedding rates because of their curley hair and their dander is also very low because of the oil they produce for their fur because they are water dogs ) puppy's loved the cat, the cat didn't quite like the dogs so much. so often the dogs would hang with me while the cat slept on the dogs bed, then once the cat was asleep they would all cuddle together.

It really depends on the personality of the animals.


On a side note on of my dogs loves my computers because they are warm, and she sleeps next to my folding machine on cold nights, and hangs out on my desk next to my computer during the early evening when I get home.


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, after being convinced by erocker's NZXT Vulcan that this case is nice, decided to use one for my newest i7 build:






As you may see there's some pratical problems. So here's my list of niggles to stop others making the same mistakes:

- If you use corsair H70 the tubes are too short so you will need either 2x 38mm fans or use a shroud like I did.

- Either way, the tubes and the amount the fan/rad portrudes will not let you use cards longer than this GT200 on the top slot.. and no longer than a 460 in the bottom slot.

- The motherboard cut-out in the Vulcan doesn't give you access to the two top-most mounting holes of the Rampage III Gene.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks really nice! 

So if you wanted to use, for example, a pair of GTX470s, the rad would have to be mounted in the back or top?


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks really nice!
> 
> So if you wanted to use, for example, a pair of GTX470s, the rad would have to be mounted in the back or top?



On the top you can't fit an H70. You could fit and H50, but the fans would need to be pulling from the outside of the case, on top. It is VERY tight there.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2010)

So the only real option for large GPUs is a back-mounted rad?


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So the only real option for large GPUs is a back-mounted rad?



Yes.. and no. The rear fan is smaller than 120mm so you might have difficulty finding the right mount thingy. Best place is for rad on top of case with fans pushing from their current place. It has two holes for passing tubes out the rear.. although I suspect they're too small and you'd wanna make your own through the rear fan grill instead.

EDIT: Although that means you can't use the handle


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> This might be " My PC ATM " in about two weeks. Intel 1366 based, utilize tech station and water setup.



4-Way Classified $250 new

Promo ends today but the $100 rebate goes to the end of the month. It's on a card for anyone who cares.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 4, 2010)

@ KieX, that is a pretty bad-a$$ looking rig you got right there.  How is the H70 performance on that i7? And which model of i7 is it?

On a side note, I have a 1/2 Chiuaua, 1/2 Dachsund (they call it a chi-weenie) and he is freaked out by my rig.  When I crank the fans up he starts growling at it and jumping around like a little crack-head.

This is him (his name is Napoleon) and my six year old.  He is full grown.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I remember that desk of yours. It rocks, hard.
> 
> If we're going to post buddy's rigs. Here's the aforementioned Crosshair IV and 1055T box I helped move into the picturef Raven 02 last week. I made a small review of the case for an Israeli forum - Hence the handy pics:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMG_1841.jpg
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/IMAG0323.jpg



:shadedshu you let your cat sit on top of your PC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2010)

i hate americans lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2010)

JATownes said:


> Dachsund (they call it a chi-weenie)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/Napoleon.jpg



You probably mean "Dachshund",or short "Dackel".
Translated it would mean "Badger Dog"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate americans lol



I'll remember that Don. 


Also, all the cats in the last page are awesome, that is all.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 4, 2010)

That is what I meant.  LOL.  Now I feel like a dumbass, don't even know the proper spelling of my own dog.  Thanks


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate americans lol



I'm an American and even i hate Americans...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate americans lol





Athlonite said:


> :shadedshu you let your cat sit on top of your PC





CDdude55 said:


> I'm an American and even i hate Americans...



I hate you all!



JATownes said:


> On a side note, I have a 1/2 Chiuaua, 1/2 Dachsund (they call it a chi-weenie) and he is freaked out by my rig.  When I crank the fans up he starts growling at it and jumping around like a little crack-head.
> 
> This is him (his name is Napoleon) and my six year old.  He is full grown.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/Napoleon.jpg



OMFG soo cute!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2010)

i hate americans because you get so awesome deals on hardware


----------



## JATownes (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate americans because you get so awesome deals on hardware



You are so right.  I have some friends abroad, and I am SHOCKED by what most have to pay for Hardware, with the exception of a few in Asia, and I am SHOCKED by some of the deals they can pick up.

Edit: That is a pretty nice pair of hind ends when we post back to back.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate americans because you get so awesome deals on hardware





JATownes said:


> You are so right.  I have some friends abroad, and I am SHOCKED by what most have to pay for Hardware, with the exception of a few in Asia, and I am SHOCKED by some of the deals they can pick up.
> 
> Edit: That is a pretty nice pair of hind ends when we post back to back.



You's both should get married and make ass babies

Oh.... and I don't hate Americans, just your illuminati corrupted government, and every other government

Welcome folk!! to United Snakes Of America


----------



## JATownes (Nov 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....I really LOL'd at that.


----------



## KieX (Nov 4, 2010)

JATownes said:


> @ KieX, that is a pretty bad-a$$ looking rig you got right there.  How is the H70 performance on that i7? And which model of i7 is it?
> 
> On a side note, I have a 1/2 Chiuaua, 1/2 Dachsund (they call it a chi-weenie) and he is freaked out by my rig.  When I crank the fans up he starts growling at it and jumping around like a little crack-head.
> 
> ...



It's an i7 930 running stock for now. With the H70 it's 60C under Linpack 64. Tomorrow if I have some time I'll try some overclocking see what the H70 and this 930 are made of.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2010)

everything here is 25% MORe expensive than USA


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> everything here is 25% MORe expensive than USA



Viking surcharge.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 4, 2010)

KieX said:


> Well, after being convinced by erocker's NZXT Vulcan that this case is nice, decided to use one for my newest i7 build:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101103/DSC_0272.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks siiiiick


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2010)

JATownes said:


> That is what I meant.  LOL.  Now I feel like a dumbass, don't even know the proper spelling of my own dog.  Thanks


Its a German dog race, no wonder i knew how it was spelled 
youre definetly not dumb, just because i have an advantage 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> You's both should get married and make ass babies
> 
> Oh.... and I don't hate Americans, just your illuminati corrupted government, and every other government
> 
> Welcome folk!! to United Snakes Of America



if you substitute "illuminati" for "reptilian", i would sign that.
Sad tho, that People think to believe its a Joke, just because its too freaky for their imagination


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

This has almost turned into "Your pet's ATM" 

no complaints here, seems like pets and PC's go pretty well together.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Its a German dog race, no wonder i knew how it was spelled
> youre definetly not dumb, just because i have an advantage
> 
> 
> ...





> United Snakes Of America



The "Snakes" part was obvious code word for reptillians
but good to see someone is aware & awakened & btw I
like your avatar pic, looks like a awakened consciousness woman

Sry for being off topic


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> The "Snakes" part was obvious code word for reptillians
> but good to see someone is aware & awakened & btw I
> like your avatar pic, looks like a awakened consciousness woman
> 
> Sry for being off topic



Indeed it was,but also obviously, this info is coded for everyone not knowing the facts.
im always trying to awake people, but thats kinda difficult, you know?

Thanks!
and you are indeed again right!
This is a channeled Pic, showing us what a real Pleijadan woman should look like. (althought i dont know which Planet from)
I found it extraordinary beautiful!

also, sry for offtopic!


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> like your avatar pic



my vote goes to JATownes avatar pic.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I was planning on watercooling.  To me, your statement is obvious. I want ultra-low airflow, to maintain silence. Planning 6x120mm in rad, for cpu and one vga.



Antec Spot Cool. I use one as my mosfet and ram cooling fan.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> You's both should get married and make ass babies









First thing that popped into my mind


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> http://www.dethklok.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/skwis.jpg
> 
> First thing that popped into my mind



Lmao who's that long haired blonde lad?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lmao who's that long haired blonde lad?



Skwisgaar Skwigelf, taller than a tree!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2010)

Shit ~ I love Metalocalypse


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 4, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> :shadedshu you let your cat sit on top of your PC



Actually, my friend does. I don't even have a cat (although I love cats).

It is actually more along the lines of: "His cat lets him sit at his PC" rather the other way around. Cats own you, not vice versa.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Actually, my friend does. I don't even have a cat (although I love cats).
> 
> It is actually more along the lines of: "His cat lets him sit at his PC" rather the other way around. Cats own you, not vice versa.



It's that way with all pets, it's their house, and their stuff, and their fridge with their food inside, their just kind enough to allow you to live their as long as they are fed given the whole lack of thumbs situation.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lmao who's that long haired blonde lad?



All i know is it's one of the guys from the show Metalocalypse on Adult Swim.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 4, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's that way with all pets, it's their house, and their stuff, and their fridge with their food inside, their just kind enough to allow you to live their as long as they are fed given the whole lack of thumbs situation.



Opposable Thumbs FTW.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had my cat for 9 years, he's going crazy... OR am I going crazy...


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I've had my cat for 9 years, he's going crazy... OR am I going crazy...



Pussies usually do that after a certain amount of time

jokes


----------



## JATownes (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Pussies usually do that after a certain amount of time
> 
> jokes



You say that as a joke, but hanging out with my wife...uhh I mean cat for so long leads me to believe you speak the truth.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

JATownes said:


> You say that as a joke, but hanging out with my wife...uhh I mean cat for so long leads me to believe you speak the truth.



Lol hmmm maybe I am, but I didn't want to offend him or anyone else


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 5, 2010)

Last pic before I swap cases this xmas. Added a led shark on the pull end of the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

My 3rd Cruncher/folder.  Sorry about how dusty it is, it was sitting in my closet for some time with no use (the case) 

Pentium D 2.8 GHz/GTS 240


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Last pic before I swap cases this xmas. Added a led shark on the pull end of the rad.
> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2397/p1000819b.jpg



That is a nice look setup & shot you got there bro, looks really tidy too & I like the lighting, but I think you need more RAM


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Last pic before I swap cases this xmas. Added a led shark on the pull end of the rad.
> http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2397/p1000819b.jpg



Damn, Skippy!  That's a fine looking unit
Is that Hyper X RAM?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 5, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, Skippy!  That's a fine looking unit
> Is that Hyper X RAM?



Nope. Just some crappy 1066 microns, though paired with a 3:1 uncore and nice timings they stack up well and beat the average setup. They look that way cause I added some cheap heat-spreaders. https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=0AsaXlcTgavmudE5BeEN1NFUwc3RDeTV4NEFvVElUY0E&f=0


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 5, 2010)

Put the stock GPU cooler back on, but left the ramsinks on the card, moved some of them to the VRMs as the stock cooler didn't allow for them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Nope. Just some crappy 1066 microns, though paired with a 3:1 uncore and nice timings they stack up well and beat the average setup. They look that way cause I added some cheap heat-spreaders. https://spreadsheets.google.com/lv?key=0AsaXlcTgavmudE5BeEN1NFUwc3RDeTV4NEFvVElUY0E&f=0



LOL can you get anymore of those cheap DDR3? im in dire need of some loose sticks for P55 setup


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL can you get anymore of those cheap DDR3? im in dire need of some loose sticks for P55 setup



It was sort of a one time special. Besides I think for 1156 you can't do the 3x trick, cause the uncore multi is locked right? So you'd be better off with faster sticks.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

@David & Randal:  Those setups both look nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Put the stock GPU cooler back on, but left the ramsinks on the card, moved some of them to the VRMs as the stock cooler didn't allow for them.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/9ca6039d.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/dcc8dc55.jpg



Sexxxxxy!


----------



## douglatins (Nov 5, 2010)

I know i am late to the american hating party, but I hate you because you guys get amazing deals on hardware, stuff here is crazy expensive (why i buy stuff used over there), and you folks have a harvard graduated president, mine until last week didn't finish high school, and the newer one is even worse (Dilma), never had any freaking experience in politics, just got the support of the last sack of crap in the position


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 5, 2010)

Eh, our President isn't that good either. But that's besides the point and totally off topic. 

Yeah, I think some of the prices abroad are pretty bad, but some places have cheaper prices than the US as well, so don't give us all your hate. 


Oh, and I'm thinking I'm going to try and play around with lighting and my rig tonight, we'll see if I can manage to get some of those awesome photos other people seem to take.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It was sort of a one time special. Besides I think for 1156 you can't do the 3x trick, cause the uncore multi is locked right? So you'd be better off with faster sticks.



Hmm i dont really know, this will be my first time with 1156


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

when you thought the packing didnt get smaller

you were wrong haha






little song to describe the words that came on my mind when i saw the board
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WybiA263bw&ob=av2e


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2010)

ohhhhhoooohhhh...


DON...I want alot of info on that board from you! Get it installed and crank her up!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2010)

haha xP 

need a cpu, my main rig is stored at a friends house, and he isnt home until sunday 

so i might just have to buy another i3 for this one


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> when you thought the packing didnt get smaller
> 
> you were wrong haha
> 
> ...



both the song and the ad are made right here in New Zealand LOL home of expensive hardware software any sort of ware I spose it comes from living at the arse of the world gotta pay bastards more to come here


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I hate you all



same im multi racial I hate everyone equally


----------



## wolf (Nov 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> when you thought the packing didnt get smaller
> 
> you were wrong haha
> 
> ...



omg smexy, I've been toying with the idea of a mini ITX rig for some time now, and this would be my board of choice, as I think it would be for many many others.

I know you will but I'll say it anyway; keep us up to date on the build


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Jakeman97 (Nov 7, 2010)

Now that's impressive.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 7, 2010)

pretty nice


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 7, 2010)

That sure is a cute bottle of Mountain Dew


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 7, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5452/015me.jpg
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/5016/005uu.jpg
> 
> ...



Did you do anything to the PS3 or were you just taking a look inside?


----------



## JATownes (Nov 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> That sure is a cute bottle of Mountain Dew



lol, I had to scroll back up and look...didn't even notice it sitting there.  Cool little bottle.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 7, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> pretty nice



have we ever seen your rig ?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 7, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have we ever seen your rig ?



yeah, but if your memory is so short . . .


Upstairs media/download/folding machine

CPU: AMD Phenom II 550 @ 3.4 ghz
RAM: 4gb Kingston DDR2 800
GPU: MSI 4870x2 OC
PSU: crappy BFG 800 watt
Case: Antec Dark Force












Lan Machine /folding rig

CPU: Intel Q9650 @3.4 ghz
RAM: 8gb DDR2 OCZ Reaper 1066 @1102
GPU: EVGA GTX 470 SC+ @ 735 core 1534 memory
PSU: ZALMAN ZM850-HP 850W
Case: HAF-X


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

nice  must have overseen it somehow lol

im thinking about this case for the m-itx board






and a h70 in it, with the rad in the front

H70 is prolly the best of the small closed systems, due to the tubes being adjustable


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice  must have overseen it somehow lol
> 
> im thinking about this case for the m-itx board
> 
> ...



My bro has that same case..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 8, 2010)

nice 

also http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=654048

1/3 down the page, theres a H70 in same case, and same mobo


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 8, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Did you do anything to the PS3 or were you just taking a look inside?



i just put it there as a joke, seeing as i was posting pics of inside my rig



> That sure is a cute bottle of Mountain Dew


i have a bunch of different ones. been collecting them. they also got cans and snapple bottle ones too.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DZ3436/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well i havnt took pictures in a while so i wanted to show off my new air cooler! it does a great job! also my friends PC!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2010)

Monster air cooler is neat


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

@brandon

I can only make out a few peices of hardware in that pic. Looks like an nvidia based mATX board with OCZ Gold ddr2 and what I think looks like an 8800GTS G80. Am I right>??

EDIT:

Ultra LSP but unsure on watts?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2010)

its an 8800ultra


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its an 8800ultra



Thanks. Quick glance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Phenom I 9850 Black editon quad
2x2gb DDR2 -1066mhz
gigabyte AM2+ board of some sort
XFX 8800 Ultra


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 11, 2010)

So what's the best program to control the fan speed of my 8800GT? That thing got up to 81C while playing TF2. So much for cool Nvidia; I never saw my 4870 go above 72C.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 11, 2010)

I like MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)

use msi afterburner and make a custon fan profile


----------



## djmorgan (Nov 11, 2010)

why not!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## JATownes (Nov 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/r664382b5985.jpg



+1 for sure.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/IMG_0280.jpg



Nice, I love FT02's! They're such an awesome case. Did you upgrade to those 180mm penetrators or did you get lucky and your case came with them?


----------



## JATownes (Nov 11, 2010)

DAMN J-5, That is really clean setup.  How fast are your video cards without power?  

Just kidding.  Very Very nice rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2010)

Will have my NEW!! htpc up and running today! pics will be soon so stay tuned!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2010)

That looks amazing Johnny


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2010)

My video card settings 24/7 on my 1440x900 resolution

Crisp loads stopping exactly at 77c after long long kumbuster sessions.

I enjoy this video card, it gets the job done right. 

0.925 volts stable is ok for me with this video card, undervolting does the trick!


----------



## travva (Nov 11, 2010)

here's my new hafx build! cable management isn't epic but man it's 10000000000 times better than my old stacker (RIP!). sorry for pic quality but garage + 3 am + me tired as hell + cell phone pic! == what you see above lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/IMG_0280.jpg


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2010)

This be my little folding rig:


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> This be my little folding rig:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2327.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2330.jpg
> ...



Loving that Vulcan, but having a few problems with my one.. so: Question time!:

What fan are you using on the side panel? Doesn't look like the NZXT FN200.

Also seen you got the HDD in same place as mine, what HDD/temps you getting? My drive is cooking at 50C+ in that spot so wanna find something cooler running for there.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> Loving that Vulcan, but having a few problems with my one.. so: Question time!:
> 
> What fan are you using on the side panel? Doesn't look like the NZXT FN200.
> 
> Also seen you got the HDD in same place as mine, what HDD/temps you getting? My drive is cooking at 50C+ in that spot so wanna find something cooler running for there.



The fan is a Xigmatek and unfortunately it can only be used as exhaust. Temps for the HDD show 30c. I do have that Evercool squirrel fan blowing on them which ineed helps.


----------



## KieX (Nov 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> The fan is a Xigmatek and unfortunately it can only be used as exhaust. Temps for the HDD show 30c. I do have that Evercool squirrel fan blowing on them which ineed helps.



Think I'll need to get the NZXT one then, really need the intake. Gonna hunt down that evercool though. Cheers


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 11, 2010)

The Panzer is a sexay case, but I think it's a little over priced.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> The fan is a Xigmatek and unfortunately it can only be used as exhaust. Temps for the HDD show 30c. I do have that Evercool squirrel fan blowing on them which ineed helps.



If you ever get a new one cooler master has some nice 200mm. A 110 cfm and a 140 cfm that's a little higher rpm, though the 140s are led only. I supposed you could just cut the wires.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 12, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you ever get a new one cooler master has some nice 200mm. A 110 cfm and a 140 cfm that's a little higher rpm, though the 140s are led only. I supposed you could just cut the wires.



I have 3 of them in my HAF-X and they are pure WIN!


+1 for cooler master


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Loving that Vulcan, but having a few problems with my one.. so: Question time!:
> 
> What fan are you using on the side panel? Doesn't look like the NZXT FN200.
> 
> Also seen you got the HDD in same place as mine, what HDD/temps you getting? My drive is cooking at 50C+ in that spot so wanna find something cooler running for there.



err 50c+ your HDD is going to die shortly then 

at 50c the air inside the HDD is to thin and wont support the arm for the heads which will cause them to get closer to the surface of the disk platter which will also start causeing read/write errors


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Got my HTPC built!! Newegg delivered on veterans day!!


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> err 50c+ your HDD is going to die shortly then
> 
> at 50c the air inside the HDD is to thin and wont support the arm for the heads which will cause them to get closer to the surface of the disk platter which will also start causeing read/write errors



As long as it holds out for a week it's fine. Should have an SSD in there to replace it by then. It's a crappy Maxtor from over 5yrs ago meant for junkyard/recycling.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got my HTPC built!! Newegg delivered on veterans day!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/HTPC.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/htpc2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/Motherboard.jpg



The looks of that board is making me refine my ideas about Gigabyte and Asus being the only choices for MBs.  I wouldn't go MSI or Biostar, but I'm starting to get warm fuzzies over Asrocks.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> The looks of that board is making me refine my ideas about Gigabyte and Asus being the only choices for MBs.  I wouldn't go MSI or Biostar, but I'm starting to get warm fuzzies over Asrocks.



+1

they are getting better and better imo


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

next page!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/i7_alive_06.jpg
> 
> ...



Very clean system.

I like.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

Bringing it to page 578.. lol

i7's ALIVE!


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!



That Noctua is one honkin' heatsink.

Nice rig


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...




GOODNIGHT!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

4ghz already!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

nice, allthough a bit high voltage


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> 4ghz already!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101111/x34304ghz.jpg



Woooo!!!  
Voltage is definitely high, but not every chip loves to foreplay with lower voltage. Some CPU's just want it... :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Its an xeon with no HT and 19 multi but most ive seen is that 1.4 is average for this chip with low multi


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

211 bclock is pretty good

my maximus III formula wont go past 195 :shadedshu


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its an xeon with no HT and 19 multi but most ive seen is that 1.4 is average for this chip with low multi



That should clock higher with lower voltage in comparison to say.. a i5 750. My i5 750 would do 4.0 with 1.36v, 100% stable, 4.2 with 1.4v. But again, each CPU differs. My i7 950 does 4.2 (ht on) with only 1.26v.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



OMG I hate you, you making me jealous, I want dat case

Beautiful rig bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> That should clock higher with lower voltage in comparison to say.. a i5 750. My i5 750 would do 4.0 with 1.36v, 100% stable, 4.2 with 1.4v. But again, each CPU differs. My i7 950 does 4.2 (ht on) with only 1.26v.



i believe its a multi issue cause a i5 750 has a 21 multi and this a 19


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

ahhh very true brandon.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone else think it'd be nice if those noctua fans came in a nice silver/gray and white color scheme?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## pr@$r1g (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



It is one of the wishes to won this CAB ... its awesome


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2010)

hey J5 lookin great I wish they'd done HDD bays in the RV02 like your case... how do you find those  penetrator fans noise wise


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!



Oh johnny5, your new build is absolutely beautiful. and your pics are sharp. I'm totally stoked for you bro.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> hey J5 lookin great I wish they'd done HDD bays in the RV02 like your case... how do you find those  penetrator fans noise wise



The fans are fairly quiet for being 180mm, I love em!


----------



## lilkiduno (Nov 12, 2010)

My rig, Inside needs some more wire management, but thats because i was excited to throw my 5850 inside of, it at 4am...

Sorry in advance, crappy iPhone pics


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> The fans are fairly quiet for being 180mm, I love em!



I love them in my Raven 02!!! Only thing I hate.. fan controller is cheaply made.. Very cheaply.. IMO.

Yeah, it looks sweet!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2010)

Look what someone brought me today .....




Gigabyte RMA is ALWAYS fun when you get replacements instead of repairs.

@J5

Love the rig man!!

@likiduno

Lookos pretty good.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Look what someone brought me today .....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101112/IMG_20101112_154015.jpg
> Gigabyte RMA is ALWAYS fun when you get replacements instead of repairs.
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 13, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Anyone else think it'd be nice if those noctua fans came in a nice silver/gray and white color scheme?



I just wish you could take the 140mm apart so you could easily paint them and change the color.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 13, 2010)

Funny thing is I'm not even sure noctua/gelid are worth the premium price anymore. According to this they have the worst noise/cfm ratios. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/09/28/what-s-the-best-case-fan/8 
Next time I get fans I might try to find some of those sharkoons or typhoons.


----------



## Hockster (Nov 13, 2010)

I picked up F1 2010 on the Steam sale. So of course that requires a wheel....


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2010)

Can you take an in-game picture?  I'd like to see how the triple monitor setup looks.


----------



## aCid888* (Nov 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> can you take an in-game picture?  I'd like to see how the triple monitor setup looks.


 




cadaveca said:


>


----------



## Hockster (Nov 13, 2010)

Big assed pic, linking and not embedding.
http://members.shaw.ca/hockster/Game_pics/F1.jpg


----------



## travva (Nov 13, 2010)

travva said:


> here's my new hafx build! cable management isn't epic but man it's 10000000000 times better than my old stacker (RIP!). sorry for pic quality but garage + 3 am + me tired as hell + cell phone pic! == what you see above lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys, question about my pics from above, that top pci-e x1 slot; i can throw an x-fi in there no problem right? like an x-fi titanium. it will fit my hafx etc? also, no one even said GJ on my freaking case man. that thing took me HOURS to get looking decent. i mean i realize it's put to shame by most of you guys but sheesh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2010)

travva said:


> Hey guys, question about my pics from above, that top pci-e x1 slot; i can throw an x-fi in there no problem right? like an x-fi titanium. it will fit my hafx etc?


Yup! You should not have any issues running a 1x Sound card there.



travva said:


> also, no one even said GJ on my freaking case man. that thing took me HOURS to get looking decent. i mean i realize it's put to shame by most of you guys but sheesh


Haven't really checked the thread lately tbh. First I've seen your rig. I like it!


----------



## travva (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks buddy! do those xfi's, the newer ones support front panel intel audio headers? i had to get some cable before that was a p.i.t.a.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2010)

you should be able to plug in a audio card, as long as its pci-e 1x

and with front panel things, i think most if not all cards have it

and nice looking rig btw


----------



## travva (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks don i appreciate it bro!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 13, 2010)

one thing though, see if you can replace the yellow/orange'ish sata cable witha  black one


----------



## wolf (Nov 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



not only a sharp looking rig but you can handle a camera too!

slick man, very slick.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Funny thing is I'm not even sure noctua/gelid are worth the premium price anymore. According to this they have the worst noise/cfm ratios. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2009/09/28/what-s-the-best-case-fan/8
> Next time I get fans I might try to find some of those sharkoons or typhoons.



Did you see how they tested? Ummm, yeah. Take that review with a grain of salt.


----------



## Andrea87 (Nov 13, 2010)

Actual pc:


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 13, 2010)

PSU fan testing in progress, I think bearings are going bad 

e: I also need to RMA my Samsung 2233RZ monitor :/


----------



## Reventon (Nov 13, 2010)

travva said:


> Hey guys, question about my pics from above, that top pci-e x1 slot; i can throw an x-fi in there no problem right? like an x-fi titanium. it will fit my hafx etc? also, no one even said GJ on my freaking case man. that thing took me HOURS to get looking decent. i mean i realize it's put to shame by most of you guys but sheesh



Don't worry man it looks really clean. Only thing is the tubes out the back look kind of sloppy. But I like your setup


----------



## JATownes (Nov 13, 2010)

DAMN, Been out of the thread for a bit, I need to catch up.  



Hockster said:


> I picked up F1 2010 on the Steam sale. So of course that requires a wheel....
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/hockster/Comp/wheel.jpg



That is a badass eyefinity set up you got there.  And that wheel looks VERY nice.  I haven't played on one but I hear the clutch/shifter control is a little weird to get used to.  Can you confirm that? 



Andrea87 said:


> Actual pc:
> 
> http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/ac171/andrineri/GTX460/pc.jpg



You did a pretty nice job with the cable management in a non-friendly case.  Good Job, I like it. 



johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



OK J5, I have to say, THIS IS THE MOST STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL RIG I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!  Very clean, no crazy LED/CCFDs, amazing cable management...This is just a stunner.  Very clean and classy, with a nice set of components.  Using a female as comparison, your rig is not the slutty dressed chick working the corner, it is the supermodel in the business suit working downtown.  VERY VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 14, 2010)

Cleaned and silenced my secondary rig (main cruncher), i found the protective foam of samsung HDDs to be perfectly snowwhite (and thus matching my rigs interiors ).
I just had to make a few rough cuts with a scissors/knife, to be able to use it.
Also removed that terribly loud (3500 rpm) superred fan from my rad, which too had the tendency to vibrate like mad, so the rig is much quieter now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Did you see how they tested? Ummm, yeah. Take that review with a grain of salt.



Yeah I did. The bag part wasn't the best choice, but it should have been consistent and was run multiple times. I can't find any fault with the sound testing.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2010)

"Full" isn't going to be exactly the same each run. It's only "full" according to their eyes, which are not very accurate.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> "Full" isn't going to be exactly the same each run. It's only "full" according to their eyes, which are not very accurate.



In theory that's an issue, in practice it might not be. Depends on their experience blowing up bags. Seriously. Once a garbage bag hits it's air expansion limit it's very easy to tell, if they hit the stop watch too soon they'll know because the bag continued to expand for a moment afterward, assuming they have any common sense. Don't ask me why I have experience blowing up plastic bags... On accuracy, I'd bet the margin of error are too small to significantly effect the ratio.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow this thread has been invaded by the corsair H50. Every man/woman and his/her dog has one!! I have one. Just could not afford one for my dog


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 14, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> In theory that's an issue, in practice it might not be. Depends on their experience blowing up bags. Seriously. Once a garbage bag hits it's air expansion limit it's very easy to tell, if they hit the stop watch too soon they'll know because the bag continued to expand for a moment afterward, assuming they have any common sense. Don't ask me why I have experience blowing up plastic bags... On accuracy, I'd bet the margin of error are too small to significantly effect the ratio.



As one of the commentators mentioned, any fan that creates better pressure behind will do a better job near as the bag fills up because of the increasing pressure in the bag the fan must overcome.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2010)

What is the best LAN box case?

It has to house a full ATX motherboard though, Ill tell you why when i find the best one! 

but seriosly though What is the best Full ATX LAN gaming case.

Portability and size does bother me, I want it to be small, light, and portable As possible!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> *What is the best LAN box case?*
> 
> It has to house a full ATX motherboard though, Ill tell you why when i find the best one!
> 
> ...



Just get a normal case then? lol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just get a normal case then? lol



Typo!!! I need the Lan case to house a full ATX mobo, but be as small as possible.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

HTPC cases?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> HTPC cases?



If i can stick a GTX470 and H50 watercooler in there Id get one. Its to house my signature RIG


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

Computer Hardware,Computer Cases,HTPC / Media Cent...

Anything interesting in there?


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2010)

Got my Crucial Ballistix RAM fan in today. It's very nice. The quality of it is excellent. Nickel plated, foam lined where it mounts to the motherboard RAM tabs and it has a little plastic covering the other side of the mounts to protect from any kind of short. Plus, it matches my RAM.  I totally recommend this fan if anyone is looking for a RAM cooler. It's around $25 bucks and shipped free directly from Crucial.


----------



## KieX (Nov 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> What is the best LAN box case?
> 
> It has to house a full ATX motherboard though, Ill tell you why when i find the best one!
> 
> ...



NZXT Panzerbox. Full ATX, space for watercooling and quite small.


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sexy ^

I have a set of Ballistix, I didn't know Crucial made a RAM cooler like Corsair and OCZ.  Will that only work with DDR 3 ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 15, 2010)

I almost want to get it just to carbon fiber it... 

Looks good Erocker!


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Sexy ^
> 
> I have a set of Ballistix, I didn't know Crucial made a RAM cooler like Corsair and OCZ.  Will that only work with DDR 3 ?



It's brand new. It will work with any RAM. Here's the link: http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=BLACTIVECOOL&cat=RAM


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

JATownes said:


> OK J5, I have to say, THIS IS THE MOST STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL RIG I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!  Very clean, no crazy LED/CCFDs, amazing cable management...This is just a stunner.  Very clean and classy, with a nice set of components.  *Using a female as comparison, your rig is not the slutty dressed chick working the corner, it is the supermodel in the business suit working downtown.  VERY VERY NICE!!!*



That's the response I was waiting on! Hahhah! Glad ya like it, I LOVE it!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9108/img0992x.jpg
> 
> PSU fan testing in progress, I think bearings are going bad
> 
> e: I also need to RMA my Samsung 2233RZ monitor :/



Gimmie that PSU... nao!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 16, 2010)

KieX said:


> NZXT Panzerbox. Full ATX, space for watercooling and quite small.



+1 for the panzer box I love mine and I just got it, managed to score one off craigs list for 45 dollars, had a lot of scratches so I painted it, paint is almost dry having a fair amount of humidity ATM.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Typo!!! I need the Lan case to house a full ATX mobo, but be as small as possible.



I have a Lian-Li PC-A05N, which is like a mATX case but can house a normal ATX board. Something like that?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 16, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I have a Lian-Li PC-A05N, which is like a mATX case but can house a normal ATX board. Something like that?



It's a sexy case but Lian-Li is over priced and under valued.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> I have a Lian-Li PC-A05N, which is like a mATX case but can house a normal ATX board. Something like that?



Myself as well, except I have the PC-A05S.  It's sure small and looks nice, but the cooling is horrible


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Now get that thing crunching


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Now get that thing crunching



No thanks


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's a sexy case but Lian-Li is over priced and under valued.



I hardly consider €75 overpriced. Not all Lian-Li cases are horribly expensive 



[Ion] said:


> Myself as well, except I have the PC-A05S.  It's sure small and looks nice, but the cooling is horrible



Well, my added blowhole on top does an excellent job.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have the tools or skills to do that to mine, so I just run it with the side panel off.  It doesn't do too bad like that


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Running ur pc WITHOUT sidepanels is FAIL, u lose ALLOT of airflow, Put some Better fans in it and do some epic cable organisation, WINZZ.


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice build !


----------



## Reventon (Nov 16, 2010)

Sexy


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 16, 2010)

Had to replace the fans, went aluminum. This card is very very heavy.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats a cool vga !


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Running ur pc WITHOUT sidepanels is FAIL, u lose ALLOT of airflow, Put some Better fans in it and do some epic cable organisation, WINZZ.



No, it depends completely on your setup. Some cases (most, actually) don't have enough airflow, and benefit from running panel-less.

Personally, I don't use a case at all, just a bench station.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, it depends completely on your setup. Some cases (most, actually) don't have enough airflow, and benefit from running panel-less.
> 
> Personally, I don't use a case at all, just a bench station.



i get both your points, a case with a sidepanel off is proof of a system with poor airflow.

its also an invitation for shit to get broken, dusty, etc.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i get both your points, a case with a sidepanel off is proof of a system with poor airflow.
> 
> its also an invitation for shit to get broken, dusty, etc.



Depending on the enviroment. All of my fans are intake with the side panel off and I get the best temps this way. Dust is nothing, if we are even having the conversation of "enthusiast" cooling or what have you, a can of air or an air compressor is something that should be on hand. Regular maintenence goes with the territory.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 17, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> Thats a cool vga !



That means two things.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Depending on the enviroment. All of my fans are intake with the side panel off and I get the best temps this way. Dust is nothing, if we are even having the conversation of "enthusiast" cooling or what have you, a can of air or an air compressor is something that should be on hand. Regular maintenence goes with the territory.



I have to agree that dust is a meaningless argument. A can of air and not being lazy fixes any dust issues.

Which reminds me, I need to grab new air, and clean my rads.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I have to agree that dust is a meaningless argument. A can of air and not being lazy fixes any dust issues.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to grab new air, and clean my rads.



laziness is most DEFINITELY a good argument.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> laziness is most DEFINITELY a good argument.



Only for those trying to make excuses.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Only for those trying to make excuses.



i'm too lazy to make excuses. your argument is invalid.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not arguing, just stating facts.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm too lazy to make excuses. your argument is invalid.



 I wholly agree.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm kinda wondering why there's a red-hot sun on my motherboard:












But nice to see 4.4ghz on M-ATX!!!






8gb in 4 sticks @ 2000mhz CAS8: 






223 Bclk and CAS5 DDR3:






223 bclk and CAS7 DDR3:


----------



## Jakeman97 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: bright spot on mobo*

Gee Dave kinda your mobo reminds me of my BBQ  Hey, as long as it's not on fire!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 17, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> Gee Dave kinda your mobo reminds me of my BBQ  Hey, as long as it's not on fire!



I didn't know that there was a light there...I actually thought something WAS on fire because the light is so bright. Plugged it in, turned it on, and thought it was a short!


----------



## REDDLINE (Nov 17, 2010)

Not many of you know me, but heres my comp !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 17, 2010)

nice, but VERY dusty lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2010)

So my main PC (@ least for now) is a Mac.  Does that make me a traitor?  At least it's running Windows & crunching


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice, but VERY dusty lol



shoot that's barely dustry, I have more dust than that on the outside of my case, much less inside


----------



## Jakeman97 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Speedsticks build*

Speedstick ya did a good job with all those cables....but it made me shudder to see the case hanging over the edge of the table like that  hope ta hell ya got a parachute on that box.... 
Nice job!
Jakeman97


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Look what showed up on my porch this morning 22 hour after placing the order OMFG speedy service from the egg.







Going to put this in right NOW!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay so an out of the box photo:






Looks SAXY!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 17, 2010)

do a before and after speed test


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> do a before and after speed test



Gah you say this after it's in and booted up ! 


And now inside the machine:








However I can disable it, and try the built in NIC.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 17, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Gah you say this after it's in and booted up !
> 
> 
> And now inside the machine:
> ...



INB4 there is not difference in either bandwidth or latency LOL




not intended to be a troll*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Before:





After:


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 17, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Before:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1034652236.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



 better then i expected... then again, i did not expect you to have an internet connection over 10000mbps.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 17, 2010)

Meh, but after a quick BC2 test my ping was almost 60 ms faster, and in FFXIV roughly 70 ms faster making my ping only 323ms <_<" , no appreciable difference in Black Ops. Haven't tried SC2, or WoW, or Aion yet.



slyfox2151 said:


> better then i expected... then again, i did not expect you to have an internet connection over 10000mbps.



Yeah my internetz is teh uber sauce!


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 18, 2010)

I play with a couple guys from over in Europe and the servers we rent are in the Dallas area. They both say they see big improvements using those NICs. Well worth in in their opinion.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> I play with a couple guys from over in Europe and the servers we rent are in the Dallas area. They both say they see big improvements using those NICs. Well worth in in their opinion.



Yeah the server for BC2 for the clan I play with is in LA less than 100 miles away and I saw a 60 MS improvement, that's *HUGE!* because even that close my ping on BC2 was 190-180, now it's 130-120 that's playable, and a huge improvement!

On a side note at Lancryption 2.0 we had local in the building servers and the ping was still barely under 90 ms! This is simply DICE/ EA making crap MP.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 18, 2010)

I heard both of them comment on this when we were having one of our weekly meetings back around the time WaW was popular.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2010)

I remember Atomic PC doing an blind test review for killers nics and 90% of the 20 odd people they tested couldn't tell the difference between the onboard nic and the killer nic and when they did gaming and speed tests the nic didn't perform as specified by Killer they only just managed to outdo the onboard nic 

hey just out of curiosity could you do an speed test from you to one of the servers here in New Zealand just for shits an giggles please [H]@rd5tuff the Auckland one would probably be the best bet to use if you do


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I remember Atomic PC doing an blind test review for killers nics and 90% of the 20 odd people they tested couldn't tell the difference between the onboard nic and the killer nic and when they did gaming and speed tests the nic didn't perform as specified by Killer they only just managed to outdo the onboard nic
> 
> hey just out of curiosity could you do an speed test from you to one of the servers here in New Zealand just for shits an giggles please [H]@rd5tuff the Auckland one would probably be the best bet to use if you do



Wish granted.





Here's one from Wellington






It seems the bandwidth and server in Auckland is crap, as that was the best out of 4 tests.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Thrackan (Nov 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/100_2582.jpg



Your deskmod is teh secks.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

If it wasn't so dull here, i'd get a better picture. I can't use the lighting in here as it makes everything a horrid yellow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 18, 2010)

what keyboard is that ?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

Razer Lycosa. Got it for £25 with original box etc.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 18, 2010)

Verry nice desk !


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/100_2582.jpg



hey you have the same phone as me

So whats with the empty case in the backround? new project awaiting orders....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

Doing a mod for someone. Not mine


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 18, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Not many of you know me, but heres my comp !
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/dgusesaitek/DSC04961.jpg
> 
> ...



Its so neat and clean, the cable management is off the hook too

Nah jks bro, nice setup


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

SpeedsticK said:


> Not many of you know me, but heres my comp !
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/dgusesaitek/DSC04961.jpg
> 
> ...





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Its so neat and clean, the cable management is off the hook too
> 
> Nah jks bro, nice setup





I really want to go over to his house and clean it myself It's an excellent case and great specs! 

Your rig could look sick with a little c/m and dusting.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Before:
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1034652236.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Question, you say before and after, but those pics say different(timestamp of test). WTF!?!

:shadedshu





J/k.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Question, you say before and after, but those pics say different(timestamp of test). WTF!?!
> 
> :shadedshu
> 
> ...



The time stamps are different, because people asked for a before and after speed test after the card was in and flashed to the latest firmware. So instead of disabling the card and walking over and switching the patch cable to the built in NIC, I ran the test, then disabled the hardware and software, and then switched the patch cable and ran the test again.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The time stamps are different, because people asked for a before and after speed test after the card was in and flashed to the latest firmware. So instead of disabling the card and walking over and switching the patch cable to the built in NIC, I ran the test, then disabled the hardware and software, and then switched the patch cable and ran the test again.



see, he has a good testing methodology wired right into him


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The time stamps are different, because people asked for a before and after speed test after the card was in and flashed to the latest firmware. So instead of disabling the card and walking over and switching the patch cable to the built in NIC, I ran the test, then disabled the hardware and software, and then switched the patch cable and ran the test again.



 I was just giving ya a hard time, man. Just one fo those days. heh.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/100_2582.jpg



cool a working system without any parts or cables xd


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got through a quicky vid up (no edit), had to finally update my Freeman's Box video.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> see, he has a good testing methodology wired right into him





cadaveca said:


> I was just giving ya a hard time, man. Just one fo those days. heh.



I'm lazy sorry


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Had to replace the fans, went aluminum. This card is very very heavy.




Oh I like this shot looks sick!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 18, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm lazy sorry



i wasnt being sarcastic mate, i woulda just swapped the plugs...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 18, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> i wasnt being sarcastic mate, i woulda just swapped the plugs...



Yeah, but that would mean walking roughly 15 feet across the room  , which was more effort than clicking the mouse and poring another Gin and Tonic.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I just got through a quicky vid up (no edit), had to finally update my Freeman's Box video.



i also dont like to buy their OS 
nice rig t77!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wish granted.
> 
> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1035142407.png[/URL]
> 
> ...



Yeah that looks about right thanks for that we've been telling our ISP this for months but they are trying to say nothing too see move along the buggars now I have Proof


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah that looks about right thanks for that we've been telling our ISP this for months but they are trying to say nothing too see move along the buggars now I have Proof



No worries if you would like me to do some more tests for you let me know, although all the same neither Australia or New Zealand are known for their internet connections, their known for their good food amazing beauty and stunning "wildlife", and unique and different animals. All the same I hope it helps in some way.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No worries if you would like me to do some more tests for you let me know, although all the same neither Australia or New Zealand are known for their internet connections, their known for their good food amazing beauty and stunning "wildlife", and unique and different animals. All the same I hope it helps in some way.



we have good beer,tasty food, nice women and a bunch of fast ISPs...
anyone wanna come to germany? 
(we should advertise that internationally in newspapers )

to be serious:
i also believe that your ISP is a money cutter... how much do you pay for that?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> we have good beer,tasty food, nice women and a fast ISP...
> anyone wanna come to germany?
> (we should advertise that internationally in newspapers )



I 100% agree with all of the above, I lived in Germany for about 6 months (relationship that didn't work out( Nuremberg)), you should also list some of the best cars and road in the world!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 19, 2010)

I wish we had the autobahn here I'd so love to 300+ kmh 

and yes we do have hot woman good food (but bloody expansive and not the best quality as it all the good shit gets sent overseas ) and well ISP are shit here coz we're so far away from everybody else and unless you can aford a couple of grand a month your stuck with a max 24mbps/1mbps connection


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I 100% agree with all of the above, I lived in Germany for about 6 months (relationship that didn't work out( Nuremberg)), you should also list some of the best cars and road in the world!



ah, i nearly forgot! thanks for reminding me!
We are very good with cars, but the asians are getting closer and closer, just their design still sucks, and thats probably the reason they still havent took the market 
as you say it, our roads are high quality mostly, and often get repaired with new bitumen.
The speed limit is 100 on normal tracks, if not stated lower, and on highways its undefined, if not stated otherwise (mostly 120,when there is a sign)
meaning you could theoretically drive 400kmh, and it would be legal. 
Chinese Businessmen tend to make holidays here, to rent themselves a High-Class, High Power Mercedes, and to drive it to about 220 on long, straight parts of the highway.
i saw a documentary about that some time ago



Athlonite said:


> I wish we had the autobahn here I'd so love to 300+ kmh
> 
> and yes we do have hot woman good food (but bloody expansive and not the best quality as it all the good shit gets sent overseas ) and well ISP are shit here coz we're so far away from everybody else and unless you can aford a couple of grand a month your stuck with a max 24mbps/1mbps connection


believe me,i was 12, and at 240 in the Porsche Boxster of my father, i already began to feel like we were beginning to rip the space time continuum 

never met an american girl, but i definetly like your food. 
(or to be true, both our food, because hamburgers were indeed invented by a former citizen of my birth city, but in america, and he had his restaurant there )
in rural areas, 50mbps should be the max, and in the bigger citys, there are more than 100mbps, easy to pay (about 50 euro a month)


----------



## wolf (Nov 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101118/100_2582.jpg



the only thing I can think to improve there is zip tying the 3 cables that go the the monitor together, and perhaps routing them into a tube or something that looks cool, moving vertically between the monitor and the table, jsut for that extra-flush look.

otherwise


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, i nearly forgot! thanks for reminding me!
> We are very good with cars, but the asians are getting closer and closer, just their design still sucks, and thats probably the reason they still havent took the market
> as you say it, our roads are high quality mostly, and often get repaired with new bitumen.
> The speed limit is 100 on normal tracks, if not stated lower, and on highways its undefined, if not stated otherwise (mostly 120,when there is a sign)
> ...



It all, depends on where you live and what type of road your on and how lazy the cops are, here in San Diego you just about get run of the road if your not going 130 kmh, though I have been known to do 100+ mph (160.9344 kph) in the fast lane/ commuter lane depending on the time of day and traffic, at 1 in the morning I've drove by cops at 110 mph ( 177.02784 kph ) and had the cops not even bat an eye, because I'm one of the slower cars on the road (though I have gone much much faster in my cousins bimmer on Christmas eve).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It all, depends on where you live and what type of road your on and how lazy the cops are, here in San Diego you just about get run of the road if your not going 130 kmh, though I have been known to do 100+ mph (160.9344 kph) in the fast lane/ commuter lane depending on the time of day and traffic, at 1 in the morning I've drove by cops at 110 mph ( 177.02784 kph ) and had the cops not even bat an eye, because I'm one of the slower cars on the road.



here in germany, the police is very rigorous, and they mostly use hidden cameras to catch drivers that are too fast, so there is sadly mostly never a way out (if youre under 220 kph, over that speed you will pass the camera far enough to conceil your cars ID tablet and your face)

what really differs is the way drugs are handled by german cops.... from south to north it gets from nazi police to acceptable repression,nearly unnoticeable for people able to behave


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> here in germany, the police is very rigorous, and they mostly use hidden cameras to catch drivers that are too fast, so there is sadly mostly never a way out (if youre under 220 kph, over that speed you will pass the camera far enough to conceil your cars ID tablet and your face)
> 
> what really differs is the way drugs are handled by german cops.... from south to north it gets from nazi police to acceptable repression,nearly unnoticeable for people able to behave



Yeah it's the same here, it all depends on where you get caught and by which cops, as we have local cops, a Sherif's office and a Highway patrol, and also how many times you have been caught and what for, I have only been caught 2 times once at 90 mph (144.84096 kph) 25 mph (40.2336 kph) over the speed limit, and once at 87 mph (140.012928 kph), went to traffic school both times, and ended up with no points on my license.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> If it wasn't so dull here, i'd get a better picture. I can't use the lighting in here as it makes everything a horrid yellow.



Just adjust the white balance in Photoshop (or Gimp or Paint.NET) after the fact.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah it's the same here, it all depends on where you get caught and by which cops, as we have local cops, a Sherif's office and a Highway patrol, and also how many times you have been caught and what for, I have only been caught 2 times once at 90 mph (144.84096 kph) 25 mph (40.2336 kph) over the speed limit, and once at 87 mph (140.012928 kph), went to traffic school both times, and ended up with no points on my license.



if we drive too fast, we mostly have to pay. the law is so, that you could be theoretically 3 times be busted with drugs/alcohol, until your maximum points are reached, and then you have to make your license again, after a 6 month long license lockdown. it takes qute a bit of dumbness to reach the 18 maximum points, when using a cellphone while driving is 1 point, and ignoring a red traffic light is 3-4 points


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah it's the same here, it all depends on where you get caught and by which cops, as we have local cops, a Sherif's office and a Highway patrol, and also how many times you have been caught and what for, I have only been caught 2 times once at 90 mph (144.84096 kph) 25 mph (40.2336 kph) over the speed limit, and once at 87 mph (140.012928 kph), went to traffic school both times, and ended up with no points on my license.



You need a better lawyer. Money makes a lot of that stuff go away. Had a friend in high school (end of 90s) who did collections and so made quite a bit while being in high school. There were several times he got busted for 20-25mph over, took his lawyer, paid double the ticket and no more. Not saying it was cheap but better then driving school, imo.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You need a better lawyer. Money makes a lot of that stuff go away. Had a friend in high school (end of 90s) who did collections and so made quite a bit while being in high school. There were several times he got busted for 20-25mph over, took his lawyer, paid double the ticket and no more. Not saying it was cheap but better then driving school, imo.



The traffic school I go to is  held in the rec room of a VFW, and before it starts (11 AM), I take a cab there and I'm at the bar of the VFW (opens at 9 am) I load up and watch sports on the TV,  then show up at the class ( all you have to do is register show up and pay your money and sign some paper work, and be present for the full 4 hours) and watch the same lame ass movies they showed me 11 years ago in drivers ed in high school. I go back to the bar and wait for my cab home. To be honest it's not much different from spending a day off at home getting drunk and watching Jerry Springer.




Velvet Wafer said:


> if we drive too fast, we mostly have to pay. the law is so, that you could be theoretically 3 times be busted with drugs/alcohol, until your maximum points are reached, and then you have to make your license again, after a 6 month long license lockdown. it takes qute a bit of dumbness to reach the 18 maximum points, when using a cellphone while driving is 1 point, and ignoring a red traffic light is 3-4 points



Yeah I like how the fines for traffic infractions is based on how much you make, because here how much you pay is all based on how nice the cop that catches you is. Here in California getting busted for a DUI (driving under the influance) is an automatic $3,000 dollar in fines and if your convicted it's an additional 6-10k more, and if you choose to fight it in court it's roughly 10-15k in lawyer fees and court fines, and even if you win it's 6 out of the max 8 points on your license, and if you loose you loose your license for a year.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 19, 2010)

Would this build run Call of Duty Black Ops at full settings (with 1920x1080 or w/e resolution is)

ASUS Crosshair Formular IV
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
OCZ DDR3 - 1600MHz (2x2GB) Dual Channel - Black Edition
Radeon HD 6870
Cooler Master Modular 700W


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Would this build run Call of Duty Black Ops at full settings (with 1920x1080 or w/e resolution is)
> 
> ASUS Crosshair Formular IV
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
> ...



Yeah easy.

Though do you really need a crosshair 4 ?

You could go with a gigabyte or MSI board that's just as good for 50-80 dollars less, and grab a bigger processor, or a better video card, as unless your going for a 4.5 + ghz overclock your money would be likely better spent elsewhere.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2010)

Less talky more pictures!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The traffic school I go to is  held in the rec room of a VFW, and before it starts (11 AM), I take a cab there and I'm at the bar of the VFW (opens at 9 am) I load up and watch sports on the TV,  then show up at the class ( all you have to do is register show up and pay your money and sign some paper work, and be present for the full 4 hours) and watch the same lame ass movies they showed me 11 years ago in drivers ed in high school. I go back to the bar and wait for my cab home. To be honest it's not much different from spending a day off at home getting drunk and watching Jerry Springer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



american law is horrible, sorry if i have to state that, but its deeply inhuman, and would be perfect for machines without errors.

to be ontopic:
today the tooth fairy came:

















I had a hard time resting my head on that pile of badass fans


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2010)

the fuck are you going to do with all those?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2010)

look at the big rad under the table


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2010)

Crazy!!!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2010)

hope he has a good fancontroller lol, i imagine they are like deltas or similar


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the fuck are you going to do with all those?


coolin a big ass ass rad,after planning that a looooong loooong time 


(FIH) The Don said:


> look at the big rad under the table


What he said 


Chicken Patty said:


> Crazy!!!!!


Crazy GOOD!


(FIH) The Don said:


> hope he has a good fancontroller lol, i imagine they are like deltas or similar


they are easy to regulate over the 5v,7v and 12v rails, it are 24v ones, which are specced between 18-28v and work flawlessly on 12v so far. here are the specs,from the manual:
4414 N 
- DC fan with electronically commutated external rotor motor. Commutation
fully integrated.
- Innovative impeller design with winglets.
- With electronic protection against reverse polarity, blocking and overload protection.
- Fan of fiberglass reinforced plastic. PBT housing. PBT impeller.
- Electrical connection via 2 leads AWG 24, TR 64 Stripped and tinned.
- Mass 250 g.

205m3/h; 24v 18...28 vdc; 46dba; 5,2w; 3650RPM; -20...+70c OT; 55000/27500h LT 
i bet they will still work at 7v too, they seem to have a very high pressure, in addition to that. 

I maybe have the possibility to get 50 more, for free... im not pushin it but i give it at least a 50% chance that it will work out


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yeah easy.
> 
> Though do you really need a crosshair 4 ?
> 
> You could go with a gigabyte or MSI board that's just as good for 50-80 dollars less, and grab a bigger processor, or a better video card, as unless your going for a 4.5 + ghz overclock your money would be likely better spent elsewhere.



I wouldn't I guess!

Can you recommend a AM3 motherboard (preferably gigabyte), that would suit all my needs. Probably will not overclock CPU too much. Will not overlock GPU. Will use Crossfire. 

Basically I just thought I'd get that in-case I get a x6 core from AMD and decide to get the 1055t to something crazy, perhaps.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> american law is horrible, sorry if i have to state that, but its deeply inhuman, and would be perfect for machines without errors.
> 
> to be ontopic:
> today the tooth fairy came:
> ...



You still have that crazy HUGE rad....nice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2010)

I got my 3x1gb sticks of ECC ram to run dual channel!! im so happy!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got my 3x1gb sticks of ECC ram to run dual channel!! im so happy!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101119/membench.jpg



i am extremely confused as to how that works.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice clock on the Xeon


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> i am extremely confused as to how that works.



It addresses 2x1GB over dual-channel and the leftover 1GB in single-channel mode.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 19, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> It addresses 2x1GB over dual-channel and the leftover 1GB in single-channel mode.



ah ok... i was imagining a 3 stick system where it would separate the modules into 6x512 and then interleave those lol.  wait...  hmmm...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 19, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> I wouldn't I guess!
> 
> Can you recommend a AM3 motherboard (preferably gigabyte), that would suit all my needs. Probably will not overclock CPU too much. Will not overlock GPU. Will use Crossfire.
> 
> Basically I just thought I'd get that in-case I get a x6 core from AMD and decide to get the 1055t to something crazy, perhaps.



I would recommend the GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H, or the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO, either will support a 6 core easy and roughly 100+ dollars cheaper than the crosshair.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 19, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It all, depends on where you live and what type of road your on and how lazy the cops are, here in San Diego you just about get run of the road if your not going 130 kmh, though I have been known to do 100+ mph (160.9344 kph) in the fast lane/ commuter lane depending on the time of day and traffic, at 1 in the morning I've drove by cops at 110 mph ( 177.02784 kph ) and had the cops not even bat an eye, because I'm one of the slower cars on the road (though I have gone much much faster in my cousins bimmer on Christmas eve).



I've been upto 250Kmh here in NZ but our roads absolutely suck for high speed to many potholes and incase your wondering it an Kawasaki Ninja 750


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2010)

1688mhz


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 19, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> ah ok... i was imagining a 3 stick system where it would separate the modules into 6x512 and then interleave those lol.  wait...  hmmm...



 I would have thought triple channel would be what 3 x dimms would produce not duel channel  this is giving me an headache trying to work out how its working that way


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I would have thought triple channel would be what 3 x dimms would produce not duel channel  this is giving me an headache trying to work out how its working that way



No this is a 1156 socket so its dual channel only.

ALso im bout to try CL8 1688mhz


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 20, 2010)

Nokiacrazi said:


> Can you recommend a AM3 motherboard (preferably gigabyte), that would suit all my needs. Probably will not overclock CPU too much. Will not overlock GPU. Will use Crossfire.
> 
> Basically I just thought I'd get that in-case I get a x6 core from AMD and decide to get the 1055t to something crazy, perhaps.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I would recommend the GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H, or the ASUS M4A89GTD PRO, either will support a 6 core easy and roughly 100+ dollars cheaper than the crosshair.



You got part of it right with the Asus board. I prefer the GIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H. While I both the Asus and Gigabyte boards in non working examples there is a definite weight difference between the two with the heavier board being the Gigabyte.



MoonPig said:


> Less talky more pictures!



Quite you!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> You still have that crazy HUGE rad....nice



and finally, it will be completed!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

my PC is about to change XD

will take pics as the new goodie goes in


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2010)

Why not just use an electric radiator fan from a car? They run on 12v.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Why not just use an electric radiator fan from a car? They run on 12v.



1. does not look half als cool
2. i have one, but that bitch rattles like shit.
3. the EBMPapst fans work really good on 12v, not too much noise, not too less performance. never had so nice fans 
sadly, even at 7v, they wont turn on, buts thats a small bargain for me! 
oh, and last but not least i got them for free


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2010)

Tell me what you think! 

*lian-li cases have drop dead bad ass quality.*

Its a A05NB latest revision. 

Only weighs 8 pounds, But I can sit on it, Stand on it. 

and theres a decent Ultra kaze not seen, so airflow, is really nice for the small box. 

Lian-li is awsome sauce. I am very pleased.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2010)

Can we see a pic looking straight into the motherboard area?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

tada! still 1/3rd of the fans missing and im at about 32c load 




i have to get me at least 6 more to close that ugly gap


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2010)

That is some serious air movement going on there
Nice Velvet!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> That is some serious air movement going on there
> Nice Velvet!



indeed it is, and the noise is even reasonable!  if you sit beside it, you can ignore it pretty fast


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2010)

do i see its own psu to power them?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 1. does not look half als cool
> 2. i have one, but that bitch rattles like shit.
> 3. the EBMPapst fans work really good on 12v, not too much noise, not too less performance. never had so nice fans
> sadly, even at 7v, they wont turn on, buts thats a small bargain for me!
> oh, and last but not least i got them for free



1.) You didn't grab a nice one then, like something by Flexalite. And performance is more important than looks anyway.
2.) See #1
3.) The car fan would work just as well, and be a hell of a lot less complicated to wire up.

Can't argue with the last point, however. lol. Free is good.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2010)

3volvedcombat: wtf? vga?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 3volvedcombat: wtf? vga?



Looks like a fermi quadro. 5000/6000 maybe?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do i see its own psu to power them?



thats correct, i mostly did it because otherwise i would have had to connect every fan to my rig. this way, the fans plug in directly behind the rad 



Wile E said:


> 1.) You didn't grab a nice one then, like something by Flexalite. And performance is more important than looks anyway.
> 2.) See #1
> 3.) The car fan would work just as well, and be a hell of a lot less complicated to wire up.
> 
> Can't argue with the last point, however. lol. Free is good.



no indeed i did not^^ how much does one of those flexalites cost?
indeed it is, but i cant get much further either way. there only about 10c till i reach room temperature
regarding the fans beeing complicated to wire up:
was no problem, i just soldered 3 fans to one plug, for a total of 4 plugs. unremoveable atm, but i did not intent on removing the fans so soon either way^^

btw those flexalites are damn ugly, i really wouldnt wanna use them design-wise on my rad


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2010)

They look better than a clusterfuck of fans zip tied to a rad.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 21, 2010)

... really sorry about the poor quality of the pictures 

EDIT: Took me to post these photo's to realise that I've forgotten to lacquer/clear coat the front panel of my rig when I resprayed the thing


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 3volvedcombat: wtf? vga?



Its just a little GTX 470 guys 

from galaxay ofcourse.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They look better than a clusterfuck of fans zip tied to a rad.



that depends on your point of view, if youre kinda a car-fetishist, i bet those flexalites will look better to you.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that depends on your point of view, if youre kinda a car-fetishist, i bet those flexalites will look better to you.



a big flexalite fan on a car rad for a PC looks goofy.

Lets try to make PC's and not vehicals here. But I could understand if your a mechanic though 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1495439

Stress testing at 4.2Ghz, can she be stable!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

my q9550 was pretty stable at 4.2, they are beasts

what cooling?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> They look better than a clusterfuck of fans zip tied to a rad.



Isn't that the name of your rig?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2010)

DON - were did your beasty PCs go?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 21, 2010)

Don is frequently changing his stuff, i bet he has a joker upon his sleeve that he still waits to draw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2010)

I know that he has had some NICE rigs but now hes on a LAPPY? it make me wanna go out and build a budget rig for him LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2010)

He's got some other rigs. Check the WGC/TPU thread.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> DON - were did your beasty PCs go?



meh, had to sell out

had water flood in the apartment, so had to move out for a few months, and while i do that i had to sell what i didnt use really, as i moved in with a friend for a few months until its all over

but hopefully i will get something good next month to play with 

also, still got the apple case, wont let that one go


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Isn't that the name of your rig?



which bit would that be "ClusterFuck" or "Zip Tied"


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5327/classict.jpg



For some reason this angle makes me feel like you must be really tall.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Desk Shot*



Soylent Joe said:


> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5327/classict.jpg



Nice looking desk. Looks like your watching a Turner Classic Movie ad; but what was that skull on the comp case in real life?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> For some reason this angle makes me feel like you must be really tall.


6' 5" broski



Jakeman97 said:


> Nice looking desk. Looks like your watching a Turner Classic Movie ad; but what was that skull on the comp case in real life?


It's a deer skull I found on the lot next door and cleaned up.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 22, 2010)

Enjoy these, I have never posted pics of my setup before.












I also have a 100W sub with those two speakers, it's just down a bit so you can't see it.


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 22, 2010)

First i was like WTF!!!






Freaking huge spider on the wall :O






Next day, After some sawing











cable holes:











Then





That was 5 months ago.
I will post some pics of the desk how it looks now tomorrow.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 22, 2010)

The spider looks sick.  Very unique idea for a rig to be mounted.  I like it.  

Do you have better pics of the spider, or maybe a link to where they have already been posted?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 22, 2010)

http://forum.highflow.nl/f34/k-3nnys-lili-t1r-6750/

Dutch but hey u can see pics


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 22, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/CIMG2518.jpg



That's quite the mouse pad


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 22, 2010)

Its an deskpad, i wanto nothing else! it is soft and foamy, best ever for longer gaming session and ur wrists.

here u go its an dutch shop but hey 27 euro 

http://www.highflow.nl/hardware/gaming/muis-matten-mouse-pads/ratscar-deskpad-esporter-xxl.html


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 22, 2010)

some new pics for all to see


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Isn't that the name of your rig?



Yes, actually. lol.



Athlonite said:


> which bit would that be "ClusterFuck" or "Zip Tied"



Well, only Clusterfuck is the name, but zip tied could apply as well. lol.



But take note, I never claimed it looked good. lol 

Visible zip ties = automatic disqualification from looking good. lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2010)

k.3nny said:


> First i was like WTF!!!
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/05072010705-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy crap that's an awesome setup dude! Probably the best usage of that Lian Li spider rack I've seen thus far.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Nov 23, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> some new pics for all to see
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101122/100_2390116.jpg
> ...



AWESOME rig...nice and tidy. Great pics man.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 23, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> AWESOME rig...nice and tidy. Great pics man.



thanx man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

if all goes well then ill be getting this the 1st

Dimastech benchtable





and full waterloop on it

with i7 920, and evga 3sli (no classy just regular board)

and 2x275gtx's

should be fun


----------



## k.3nny (Nov 23, 2010)

Thnks SoyLent.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Enjoy these, I have never posted pics of my setup before.
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2388.jpg
> 
> ...





k.3nny said:


> First i was like WTF!!!
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww40/evil_homer/05072010705-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice set-ups gents


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

hmmm

this 






with this mounted on the triple rad area 






how about that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmmm
> 
> this
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101122/dima014.jpg
> ...



i see, you finally get the taste for the right rad size!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 23, 2010)

you could use (with a little moding) 4x 180mm fans instead 9 120mm fans


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 23, 2010)

Well if you want to cut down on fans you could just do two of these 360mms. They're dead silent, but air flow isn't great, so I'd really recommend the push pull. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8160/fan-501/360mm_x_30mm_Silent_Case_Fan_w_Black_Bezel.html?tl=g36c15s808


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 23, 2010)

Got a Acer Aspire one with a external DVD burner for $75 tonight, only need a charger which is $7 shipped off of ebay, and I already ordered one.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well if you want to cut down on fans you could just do two of these 360mms. They're dead silent, but air flow isn't great, so I'd really recommend the push pull. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8160/fan-501/360mm_x_30mm_Silent_Case_Fan_w_Black_Bezel.html?tl=g36c15s808



not to undermine your recommendation, but that type of rad is too tightly finned, he will need quite a bit of pressure to get air thru it,even with push pull


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> you could use (with a little moding) 4x 180mm fans instead 9 120mm fans





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well if you want to cut down on fans you could just do two of these 360mms. They're dead silent, but air flow isn't great, so I'd really recommend the push pull. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8160/fan-501/360mm_x_30mm_Silent_Case_Fan_w_Black_Bezel.html?tl=g36c15s808



thx, but ill take these, and for 38€ you cant really beat the price, atleast not here in EU

then ill get them soldered together like 3 fans in one

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...n-D12SL-12-9-Fach-Bundle--9xL-fterpaket-.html



Radical_Edward said:


> Got a Acer Aspire one with a external DVD burner for $75 tonight, only need a charger which is $7 shipped off of ebay, and I already ordered one.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/0fb4f3b5.jpg





thats a pretty sweet deal i must say 

its perfect for trolling on TPU


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 23, 2010)

jeezzzz is that aquatuning site served via dial up damn its slow


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 23, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> jeezzzz is that aquatuning site served via dial up damn its slow



should be a german site


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> should be a german site



Aquatuning now has "North American" website. Should be up now, or up shortly. Probably why the site is slow.

New pic for me, made sure the original DangerDen TDX worked OK, now it's been pulled and I am working on getting the loop installed into the case(well, at least a case I'll be using until my LianLi case gets here).:


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 23, 2010)

Well got brand new PSU from RMA with a free case fan (apollish series I think). Which is quite ironic considering...

wait for it..... the brand new PSU makes very loud clicking noise !  
much worse than the one I RMA'd for this one.

Screw this I am gonna ask for another brand and model this time 






lets do little review

+looks sick
+more cables than you would dare to cable manage
+runs cool
+good efficiency
+pretty much everything else too

-ticking / clicking noise
-clicking
-another PSU has same ticking noise as first, year difference in manufacturing dates
-did I mention the clicking that drives me nuts?

Now, Seasonic X-750 is good right? I swear if next PSU ticks or clicks it has rather high probability of flying from the balcony, not really, too expenpensive for that. But tempted.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Aquatuning now has "North American" website. Should be up now, or up shortly. Probably why the site is slow.



i didnt knew that, glad to see them expanding in business


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 24, 2010)

Bought a Steelseries Qck+ mousepad and its huge


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Well got brand new PSU from RMA with a free case fan (apollish series I think). Which is quite ironic considering...
> 
> wait for it..... the brand new PSU makes very loud clicking noise !
> much worse than the one I RMA'd for this one.
> ...



I love enermax PSUs!

If you were here in the US i would offer a trade for my Corsair 750TX for that enermax


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 25, 2010)

What's with the red? Well that would be photons blasting through my hand tissue and burning my finger. I'll call it the blood tint. Next time I'll just use paper as my reducer.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 26, 2010)

New toy!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 26, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj143/douglatins/Image0154.jpg
> 
> New toy!



at first glance I thought it was two GTX580's


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 27, 2010)

New KVM switch






Geforce 210

new folding / physx card







More hard drives what could they be for ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 27, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj143/douglatins/Image0154.jpg
> 
> New toy!





t77snapshot said:


> at first glance I thought it was two GTX580's



Same here lol, the boxes look so similar.




[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> More hard drives what could they be for ?



Dedicated pron storage drives..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 27, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Dedicated pron storage drives..



Nah already have that . . ..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

helpzzzz plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2010)

benno92 said:


> Your computers are all shit!



and for your honesty, you win: 5 infraction points!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 27, 2010)

Based on his second post I think he's about to win a lot more.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Based on his second post I think he's about to win a lot more.



he's gone.


i wonder if he thinks his 10 seconds of amusement was worth the 5 seconds it took me to ban him, 20 seconds after he made his posts.

at least two people saw them, maybe thats all the attention he needs to feel special in life.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw it all go down.  That guy was a real choad.

Nice work Mussels.  You're a lot like TJ Hooker.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2010)

Shoosh [H]@rd5tuff you planning on downloading the entire internets that's more storage than WETA Studio had when they did Lord of the rings


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2010)

benno92 said:


> Your computers are all shit!



 pfft jealous much bozo


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Shoosh [H]@rd5tuff you planning on downloading the entire internets that's more storage than WETA Studio had when they did Lord of the rings



Look at my sig, I would say all together I have somewhere in the area of 60'ish terabytes of storage in the house.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2010)

that (in you sig) is what I was referring to


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 27, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> that (in you sig) is what I was referring to



Ah . . . You'll have to forgive me I'm on I believe my 4th or 5th maybe 7th eggnog I lost count . . .


----------



## KieX (Nov 28, 2010)

Swapped PSUs around on my FT02s. On the cruncher/folder (red case) swapped the EVGA board for a Rampage III Extreme and swapped the OCZ RAM for Dominator GTs. Plan to have either another 1 or 2 more 460 cyclones in that case for folding. Both i7 quads are going to be upgraded to hex's over next two months.










Now just need to finish with the NZXT Vulcan build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2010)

so damn fucking sexy


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> Swapped PSUs around on my FT02s. On the cruncher/folder (red case) swapped the EVGA board for a Rampage III Extreme and swapped the OCZ RAM for Dominator GTs. Plan to have either another 1 or 2 more 460 cyclones in that case for folding. Both i7 quads are going to be upgraded to hex's over next two months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0290a.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0307a.jpg
> ...



I hate you you have the case I've been wanting for awhile

Nah looks great man, wish I had that case, would be a better choice then my RV01


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2010)

only 1 bad thing about that case, its not made for water


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only 1 bad thing about that case, its not made for water



Actually, I've seen a few people put a 2x120 at the bottom with a pump/res combo in it pretty easily. It is designed to be a superior air cooled case though.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> only 1 bad thing about that case, its not made for water



Aaah bummer, although I don't really go after water cooling cases, Im still a novice with
custom water cooling setups but man I would love to do one eventually but I would still consider this case

PS. your avatar is HOT!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> Actually, I've seen a few people put a 2x120 at the bottom with a pump/res combo in it pretty easily. It is designed to be a superior air cooled case though.



ah yes i did see that  but as you say its pretty much the best aircooled case you can get 



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Aaah bummer, although I don't really go after water cooling cases, Im still a novice with
> custom water cooling setups but man I would love to do one eventually but I would still consider this case
> 
> PS. your avatar is HOT!



IF i were to spend around the same amount on a case for water cooling id go with 800D , there is a reason why so many people use it for water after all 

so you're into zombies eh


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2010)

In summer I'll have a look at doing a CPU only loop inside. If you (Chaos Killa) lived close by I'd sell them cheap to you so I could get some bench tables with water instead. In winter now they're great though.

Finished the NZXT Vulcan! Although I was quite lazy and wanted to fiinish quick so made a cable mess.

Swapped the The Don's RAM for the OCZ from the red FT02, and took out the overheating HDD changed it for velociraptor (runs cool thanks to the heatsink). Card is GT220, but this is my new work PC so I won't be playing games on it. Also changed the H70 fans to blow out of the case through the fron panel  But with the 180mm siverstone fan on the side panel it works nicely.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 29, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I hate you you have the case I've been wanting for awhile
> 
> Nah looks great man, wish I had that case, would be a better choice then my RV01



That case looks cramped! Ouch...


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> In summer I'll have a look at doing a CPU only loop inside. If you (Chaos Killa) lived close by I'd sell them cheap to you so I could get some bench tables with water instead. In winter now they're great though.
> 
> Finished the NZXT Vulcan! Although I was quite lazy and wanted to fiinish quick so made a cable mess.
> 
> ...



Damn I wish I lived close to ya for that but its ok, I appreciate that bro Im abit faraway plus Im trying to save up some doe(money)

I like that micro ATX case, I remember seeing that on a 3Dgameman review and I especially liked how you placed the H70 in the front, looks good in the P&P config, are the fans intake or exhausting air?



Tyrael said:


> That case looks cramped! Ouch...



Lol yeah it does abit, but I still like it and it should have enough room for most hardware including long arse video cards


----------



## KieX (Nov 29, 2010)

H70 is exhausting. Only intake is a 180mm side fan. Runs 4ghz sub 70c which is quite good for my room


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thx, but ill take these, and for 38€ you cant really beat the price, atleast not here in EU
> 
> then ill get them soldered together like 3 fans in one
> 
> ...


Just saw this.

Those are the low speeds. I would go for the mediums, and put them on a controller.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> Swapped PSUs around on my FT02s. On the cruncher/folder (red case) swapped the EVGA board for a Rampage III Extreme and swapped the OCZ RAM for Dominator GTs. Plan to have either another 1 or 2 more 460 cyclones in that case for folding. Both i7 quads are going to be upgraded to hex's over next two months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0290a.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0307a.jpg
> ...



you do know that the hexacores don't have emt64 (i haven't researched what effect that will have when running 32 bit apps on a 64bit machine yet )


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> you do know that the hexacores don't have emt64 (i haven't researched what effect that will have when running 32 bit apps on a 64bit machine yet )



its just a name change. they still support 64 bit fully.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> you do know that the hexacores don't have emt64 (i haven't researched what effect that will have when running 32 bit apps on a 64bit machine yet )



Yes they do. EM64T just means x64. Intel just changed the name.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2010)

i know that, it's the backwards compatibility thingummejig that was on the quads that's not on the new ones


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i know that, it's the backwards compatibility thingummejig that was on the quads that's not on the new ones



Wrong. Nothing has changed at all. Just the name. Compatibility is identical. Trust me, I know this first hand. 

The only thing you could possibly be thinking about is 16bit compatibility. These cpus have it, but x64 *WINDOWS* doesn't. Unrelated to the hardware.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> In summer I'll have a look at doing a CPU only loop inside. If you (Chaos Killa) lived close by I'd sell them cheap to you so I could get some bench tables with water instead. In winter now they're great though.
> 
> Finished the NZXT Vulcan! Although I was quite lazy and wanted to fiinish quick so made a cable mess.
> 
> ...



that H70 looks like it was made for that case. Sick little rig you have there KieX!


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

What length cathodes work best in a Coolermaster CM Storm Case?

I was thinking of getting that case, so I was thinking maybe I should put some nice white lighting in it?


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Storm what? Scout or Sniper?


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Storm what? Scout or Sniper?



How bloody foolish of me... 

Scout.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the Scout. You could fit a 12" or 15" in it, in multiple places as well. There's a nice little spot at the top for one. You can also do a vertical one next to the mobo, nice open space there. Also below the window, or behind the PSU. The spot behind the PSU might only fit a 12" though.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I have the Scout. You could fit a 12" or 15" in it, in multiple places as well. There's a nice little spot at the top for one. You can also do a vertical one next to the mobo, nice open space there. Also below the window, or behind the PSU. The spot behind the PSU might only fit a 12" though.



thanks. In your opinion would green look better than white?


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Personally, white would look much better. I would never put a cathode in my rig unless it was white. Try a white cathode with white-bladed fans (non-LED).


----------



## douglatins (Nov 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> Swapped PSUs around on my FT02s. On the cruncher/folder (red case) swapped the EVGA board for a Rampage III Extreme and swapped the OCZ RAM for Dominator GTs. Plan to have either another 1 or 2 more 460 cyclones in that case for folding. Both i7 quads are going to be upgraded to hex's over next two months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0290a.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101128/DSC_0307a.jpg
> ...



KieX, could you share some of that gold mine you recently found?


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Personally, white would look much better. I would never put a cathode in my rig unless it was white. Try a white cathode with white-bladed fans (non-LED).



I have a few questions.

How do the cathode kits connect to the PSU?

Can you recommend some white cathode kit brands/names/suggestions?

Can you recommend some white-bladed fans (non-LED) that would fit in the Storm Scout case?

Can you change the LED colour or fan of the fans that come installed on the case?

Thanks.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

1. Usually connect using the 4-pin molex connector
2. Logysis has a white cathode kit on NewEgg, but I don't really venture many other places for computer hardware so I don't where else to get cathodes. Search Google?
3. 4 of these - GELID Solutions FN-SX12-10 120mm Silent Case Fan - will fit in the case
4. Yes, but it will require a bit of work. You'd be better off getting new fans instead.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry for the blurriness =.-


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for your help and nice looking system. May I ask whats that thing below your GPU? Is it an additional cooler or something?

Whats the difference between having white bladed and white LED fans? (besides the fact that one has LEDs and that the other doesn't?)


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Below the GPU is an exhaust fan. Goes into a rear PCI port (obviously).

White bladed fans look better IMO, I dislike LED fans. I liked them when I bought this case, but they look tacky to me now and I have never replaced my fans (I have two in the side panel that are also red LED fans).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 29, 2010)

Had some fun today  Finally have a rig up and running again  Its been a while but I really tried to at least give it a bit of cable management so go easy on me guys

My New Goodies





The Fun Begins

http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/100_5175695.jpg 

MB, 1090T and Ram and WD 640gb all in place ( The mb does not look that shitty when you are looking at it)

http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/100_5177828.jpg 

Corsair A70 Fitted!!






Lovely graphics card awaits abuse 






There she is 






SixyBeast is built, unlike Rome....in a day






Night Time Shenanigans


----------



## Reventon (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice system 

I really want to build a computer right now -__-


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Had some fun today  Finally have a rig up and running again  Its been a while but I really tried to at least give it a bit of cable management so go easy on me guys
> 
> My New Goodies
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101129/100_5174.jpg
> ...



NICE RIG! how are the temps and what is your OC?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 29, 2010)

No OC yet just want to play around with it at stock and get to know it. Temps are 38c@ load at the minute. The graphics card is freaking awesome i must say....literally no noise and it hasnt gone over 42c yet!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 30, 2010)

Reventon said:


>



HEY I'M FAMOUS


By the way sick rig bro!!! do you get better temps flipping the cooler horizontal?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 30, 2010)

Daym right there is something missing there, my EVGA GTX 580


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 30, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3189/img1035nd.jpg
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4576/img1045l.jpg
> 
> ...



sick! what psu did you have before?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> sick! what psu did you have before?



Enermax Revolution85+ 850W. After my second RMA i got refund and bought the Corsair. 

First impressions are extremely positive


----------



## Reventon (Nov 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> HEY I'M FAMOUS
> 
> 
> By the way sick rig bro!!! do you get better temps flipping the cooler horizontal?



The way it mounts only allows for horizontal mounting :| But it is probably better like that since the two fans in the side panel (not in the picture) blow toward it, so it can take in cool air and the top fan blows it out. Good flow IMO.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 30, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/3189/img1035nd.jpg
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/4576/img1045l.jpg
> 
> ...



800D awesomeness, I fucking love it. I wish I had a case with better cable management, my rig would look a lot better


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

Update:


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

The pink, meh. The rest of it... SEX.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

Reventon said:


> The pink, meh. The rest of it... SEX.






How can you have sex without a little bit of pink?


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

Lmao, good point.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hows that loop cooling for ya dave?


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 1, 2010)

Some pink and some liquid... nice... let club guys and OC his thing! LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hows that loop cooling for ya dave?



Works good. 60c loaded @ 4ghz & 1.25v...haven't added the gpu yet, but I will.


Old-school blocks all around...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Works good. 60c loaded @ 4ghz & 1.25v...haven't added the gpu yet, but I will.
> 
> 
> Old-school blocks all around...



NICE! congrats!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> NICE! congrats!



I'm using an ORIGINAL DangerDen TDX...

So considering it's basically just a flat peice of copper the flows over, I'm pretty impressed myself.

But with 3x120mm in rad..well, I'll have to get a real block and see how it goes...I remember that my old Dtek Fusion was about 6c better on Core2...that might be enough that i can do 4.4ghz 24/7, but that clock is a bit too hot for my liking currently.

I haven't decided what I'm really gonna...everything is temporary until I decide.


----------



## wolf (Dec 1, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Enermax Revolution85+ 850W. After my second RMA i got refund and bought the Corsair.
> 
> First impressions are extremely positive



it amazes me you had to RMA a Enermax Revolution85+ PSU twice... they've always occured to me as (read:user experiences) the best PSU you can get, perhaps equalled by a few now.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 1, 2010)

wolf said:


> it amazes me you had to RMA a Enermax Revolution85+ PSU twice... they've always occured to me as (read:user experiences) the best PSU you can get, perhaps equalled by a few now.



I thought the same when I bought one. Was supposed to be best there is, but no. 

Second PSU was like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQWFh9tpXA

First one was a tad quieter, but yet extremely annoying, like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkia2MwW68E

Completely unacceptable for over 200€ PSU. Enermax forums are full of ticking/clicking issues with the PSUs.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 1, 2010)

almost sounds like the fan blades are hitting a wire that shit would make me go insane and toss it out the window


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 1, 2010)

Just bought myself new TV to replace my Samsung 23 inch and its awesome!


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

Decided to improve my cable management a little bit.

I started with this






And I began taking things apart











Then I got a present from the UPS guy  M-Audio 2496 Audiophile Pro Audio Soundcard











And then a present from my mom 






And then the new, improved cable management with my new card in!


----------



## travva (Dec 2, 2010)

nice rigs here guys! loving that 800d panzer, freaking SICK!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 2, 2010)

Reventon said:


> And then a present from my mom
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2400.jpg



She bought you socks!?  

I keeed, how are you liking pro tools? Clean looking rig!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

That's not socks, that's "The" sock.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

randomflip said:


> She bought you socks!?
> 
> I keeed, how are you liking pro tools? Clean looking rig!



Still trying to solve some 'no sound' issues right now, so I haven't gotten to that.



Wile E said:


> That's not socks, that's "The" sock.



It's on my first leg, not my third leg.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 2, 2010)

It looks a lot better Reventon. Good job.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. Messed with that shit for a good amount of time. This case really doesn't have good cable management at all.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

Sexy as hell.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

whats that little green dot  right of the top right desk leg?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2010)

someones smokin the ganja, and screwing his floor.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, that's enough to throw in the one hitter. Bet you were wondering where that went, weren't you erocker?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

Is that a ben wa ball on the far left?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

right beneath the desk leg on mussels pic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

get on msn you german basterd if you're still awake lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2377.jpg http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2380.jpg



I'm digging that modded water tool box you have there erock....any chance you have a log of it?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys new here just thought id post up the rig. Have a h50 and another 8800gts coming to sli the two. Will post pic's of my complete room and better pics of the rig as soon as i get the h50 and other 8800gts in the mail


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm digging that modded water tool box you have there erock....any chance you have a log of it?



Unfortunately I don't. It's quite easy though. Make a template for the radiator holes, or just line up three fans and mark what you can. I'm pretty sure it was a 5" hole saw that I used. Three holes in front and one on each side. The two side fans suck in the air and the radiator fans blow it out. I also drilled a few 1 1/2" holes using a holesaw on the top for the tubes.



Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101202/Capture121.jpg
> 
> 
> someones smokin the ganja, and screwing his floor.



I almost thought it was pot too. Unfortunately it's just a very small piece of very dried up broccoli. Close though!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> I almost thought it was pot too. Unfortunately it's just a very small piece of very dried up broccoli. Close though!



looks like you dont vacuum too often then, eh?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> looks like you dont vacuum too often then, eh?



Vacuum? Isn't that what's in space?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Vacuum? Isn't that what's in space?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

The hell is that thing?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

the veyron of vacuum cleaners


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol. I bought a Dyson for my ma for Christmas. I also bought myself one, won't be here for a few more days.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 2, 2010)

first thing I thought of


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol. I bought a Dyson for my ma for Christmas. I also bought myself one, won't be here for a few more days.



its a hoover


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Kirby. Hoovers suck balls.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its a hoover



I know, the one I have that is broken is a Hoover. It lasted me quite some time.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> I know, the one I have that is broken is a Hoover. It lasted me quite some time.



ah alright, so youre trying out a new brand of vacuums,by buying the dyson,eh?

(we have a siemens )


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a deal on two of them and my mom really likes the guy's accent for some reason. She always reminds me when the commercial comes on.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

Got another CM R4 the other day, this one is the non LED model. As I prefer to have non-LED fans in the front of my case. 











Between the 3 R4s, my computer is surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> I got a deal on two of them and my mom really likes the guy's accent for some reason. She always reminds me when the commercial comes on.



ah, i guess that would count as "choice because of personal attraction", alright.
for my room a robotic vacuum would be practical


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got another CM R4 the other day, this one is the non LED model. As I prefer to have non-LED fans in the front of my case.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/60813dcf.jpg
> 
> ...



clean as a baby's ass


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2010)

what the fuck was broccoli doing on your floor?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2010)

Waiting for 4:20


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol. I bought a Dyson for my ma for Christmas. I also bought myself one, won't be here for a few more days.



My wife wants a Dyson but it's 500 bucks, really? 500 for an F'n vacuum




Radical_Edward said:


> Got another CM R4 the other day, this one is the non LED model. As I prefer to have non-LED fans in the front of my case.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/60813dcf.jpg
> 
> ...



Ed's the ultimate CM fanboy j/k bro, your rig is looking better then ever. I myself have been slowly getting rid of my led fans. I used to love the flashy cosmetics of a pc but now I'm starting to like the more stealthy look.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey, so I like some of their products.  Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll hire me.  

I honestly am picky about the amount of light, but as I have two cats, the LEDs light up my room so it helps me keep tabs on them.  Plus it makes it easier for me not to trip on things, as I'm rather clumsy. Oh, and the CM R4's look damn good with LEDs.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed couldn't possibly be a CM fanboy. His PSU is Corsair, instead of CM!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, but Lauren's PSU is Cooler Master!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but Lauren's PSU is Cooler Master!



yeah yeah


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got another CM R4 the other day, this one is the non LED model. As I prefer to have non-LED fans in the front of my case.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/60813dcf.jpg
> 
> ...



almost the ugliest fan hole ever to be cut into an case


----------



## Reventon (Dec 2, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> ah alright, so youre trying out a new brand of vacuums,by buying the dyson,eh?
> 
> (we have a siemens )



The Dyson Ball is expensive but my friend has one and damn does it work well. Maneuverability to the max and it only takes one swipe and everything is gone.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> almost the ugliest fan hole ever to be cut into an case




Go suck a chode. It's not like I have to ever see it. Plus it's only ugly due to a slight bend on the lower part.

Edit- Better now?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Go suck a chode. It's not like I have to ever see it. Plus it's only ugly due to a slight bend on the lower part.
> 
> Edit- Better now?
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/55d30468.jpg



Function > Form

It's like the guy who spends 7 grand on a paint job for his honda civic, does it make it go faster . . . .  no, does it look nice . . .  I guess . . . . in the same way a steak from Ruth Kriss Steak House looks soooooo much better than a steak from Applebee's  . . . . however the taste or in this case the preformance is much different .


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Go suck a chode. It's not like I have to ever see it. Plus it's only ugly due to a slight bend on the lower part.
> 
> Edit- Better now?
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/55d30468.jpg



I think it's a very clever 5.25" bay fan mod...and I'm surprised I didn't think of it first. looks good to me bro!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

If you notice Ed I did say "almost" the worst one is in the Ghetto mods thread and as you pointed out it's not like anyone will see it once the front panel is back inplace 

anyhoo it wasn't meant as an insult dude and it is a creative fan bracket

As for the rest of the insides  that's immaculate wish i could get my RV02 as clean but the cables for the ST75F-P psu just aren't quite long enough another 10~15cm is all they'd need I might see if I can find the extension kit here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, after being hurt at work recently, I've been a bit on edge.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 3, 2010)

MEH sweet as bro I got thick skin so it's all water off a ducks back so to say


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 3, 2010)

Not mine, but posting for grins:


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 3, 2010)

How'd you get a picture of my living room?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Not mine, but posting for grins:
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2761/setups.jpg





MoonPig said:


> How'd you get a picture of my living room?


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Not mine, but posting for grins:
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2761/setups.jpg



*Imagines watching porn on it* lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> *Imagines watching porn on it* lol



not as good as the real deal


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

Got my studio monitors today. KRK Rokit 5's, G2's. Still having sound problems though.











A bunch of my shit, lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Got my studio monitors today. KRK Rokit 5's, G2's. Still having sound problems though.
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2409.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2410.jpg



These speakers put the rest of your setup to shame DO WANT


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have them going through onboard right now (even though my PCI card is still installed? Fucking gay OS) and they sound REALLY fucking good. Of course they are studio monitors though so they are built for accuracy. They are surprisingly powerful too. My old speakers (technically my mom's) were like 100W/channel I think (they are pretty good speakers) and these are not only louder but sound twice as good at high volumes, even though these are only rated as 15W to tweeter/30W to woofer (bi-amplified).


----------



## DaveK (Dec 3, 2010)

And he can finish it off with a KRK 10S


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 3, 2010)

Reventon said:


> I have them going through onboard right now (even though my PCI card is still installed? Fucking gay OS) and they sound REALLY fucking good. Of course they are studio monitors though so they are built for accuracy. They are surprisingly powerful too. My old speakers (technically my mom's) were like 100W/channel I think (they are pretty good speakers) and these are not only louder but sound twice as good at high volumes, even though these are only rated as 15W to tweeter/30W to woofer (bi-amplified).



Yeah my good friend just set these up and they sounded absolutely clean! your stoked bro


----------



## Reventon (Dec 3, 2010)

DaveK said:


> And he can finish it off with a KRK 10S



Shit when I get a job that will be my first purchase. Used they go for about $300 I think. Though the bass on these is still fantastic.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 4, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> not as good as the real deal



How would you know your married . . .


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> How would you know your married . . .



which means he gets it for free whenever she's in the mood


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 4, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> which means he gets it for free whenever she's in the mood



Clearly you are not or have never been married, because "it's" never free, we all pay one way or another also they are never in the "mood".


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2010)

I may as well be been living with my partner for 3 yrs I work and earn and she spends


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 4, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> I may as well be been living with my partner for 3 yrs I work and earn and she spends



Yeah you pay for it, and you still have to cuddle afterwards. :shadedshu


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 4, 2010)

After upgrade, h50 and dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 4, 2010)

I see Arctic Cooling Power


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 4, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I see Arctic Cooling Power



Yes, my fans powered by artic cooler F12 pwm.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

the f12s are very nice cheap, silent and powerfull


----------



## Reventon (Dec 4, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> After upgrade, h50 and dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.
> 
> [url]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3205/s5033441.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I like it! Very clean, looks awesome, nice hardware. Also no obnoxious LEDs or nothing, just a white cathode (I'm assuming) to light everything up. I hope to have similar setup sometime soon.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2010)

Moved stuff:


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats a sweet setup! Is that a 30" in the middle? How do you actually use them monitors up top? My neck would get so sore with those up there haha


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Thats a sweet setup! Is that a 30" in the middle? How do you actually use them monitors up top? My neck would get so sore with those up there haha



Yes, a Dell 3008WFP.

The monitors up top only really get used for monitoring apps, etc, or if standing....see guitar amp on the far right.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> After upgrade, h50 and dominator gt 2133, this is my tempest evo.
> 
> [url]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3205/s5033441.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I would have your H50 fans pull in air instead of push out air cause your top two fans are already pushing out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2010)

My work PC


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 6, 2010)

my halfway finished rig :shadedshu

need psu, ssd, and a monitor

, and when the laptop gets sold(it is just need the money) i weill order some watercooling for it

hence the crappy intel scrapsink

oh yeah and i had to remove the fans from the arctic cooling cooler on one of the 275s, only way i could make it fit in the top slot, the last 2 slots the card i too long and hits the hd cage -.-

so its ghetto mod time me tinks


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 7, 2010)

Got a Dell 1703FP for $49.99 today. Works great. 






Oh and Don, is that rear fan intake? 0.o


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not a bad price for $50 bucks! The colors look way different on that monitor though, it looks like the contrast is set way to high. Im looking at getting a dual monitor setup right now actually.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 7, 2010)

It's about the same now, I've messed with the settings, that and it's at an angle that my POS camera can't handle, it would seem.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a Dell 1703FP for $49.99 today. Works great.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/fd9d90c4.jpg
> 
> Oh and Don, is that rear fan intake? 0.o



I find that 17" is a real good size for a second display. Actually, I put a spare one back up yesterday evening.





Had to move my lamp tho...





It comes in handy for school work and Netflix


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2010)

@ SJ

I'm always amazed at how clean and organized your setups and anything you own is.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah your setup is VERY CLEAN. I wish mine were like that besides getting it ready for picture time


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 7, 2010)

All I have to say is, it's about time.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got a Dell 1703FP for $49.99 today. Works great.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/fd9d90c4.jpg
> 
> Oh and Don, is that rear fan intake? 0.o





Soylent Joe said:


> I find that 17" is a real good size for a second display. Actually, I put a spare one back up yesterday evening.
> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/3711/wittytitle.jpg
> 
> Had to move my lamp tho...
> ...



Very nice guys! good deal on that Dell R_Ed Just like Soylent Joe I am running an older 17" next to my 24" and I find it helps out a lot. My wife doesn't like it, but she just doesn't understand that it makes it sooo much easier for multi-tasking.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

What's up with the dual mouses snapshot? I run that microsoft one on the right on my old p4 system but its in white color  It's not that bad of a mouse i don't think.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> What's up with the dual mouses snapshot? I run that microsoft one on the right on my old p4 system but its in white color  It's not that bad of a mouse i don't think.



I game left-handed and do everything else right handed. Yeah I know it's kinda silly to have two mouses, but it is easier then having to move one ambidextrous mouse from one side to the other.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I game left-handed and do everything else right handed. Yeah I know it's kinda silly to have two mouses, but it is easier then having to move one ambidextrous mouse from one side to the other.



How do you have all your controls set up then for your keyboard? Man that's goofy i could see it being the other way around if anything haha.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> How do you have all your controls set up then for your keyboard? Man that's goofy i could see it being the other way around if anything haha.



Haha! No W,A,S,D keys for me...I use the arrows and the keys surrounding them.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Haha! No W,A,S,D keys for me...I use the arrows and the keys surrounding them.



oh lawdy, we got an old skooler.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 7, 2010)

More RAM. Because, moar.






It's 3x 2 GB, PC3-12800, CL9, 1.65V. Time to OC.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

watch out, your intel is unlocked - someone could steal it!


also, core i7 inside? can you sue if one ISNT inside the box?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 7, 2010)

Just installed.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> watch out, your intel is unlocked - someone could steal it!
> 
> 
> also, core i7 inside? can you sue if one ISNT inside the box?



Even the Gigabyte board box came screaming "Unlocked Power" and "Core i7 inside". Could find neither "unlocked" anything (except the board is willing to connect your processor directly to the power-grid) with a non-XE processor, nor a Core i7 inside. Guess I should go Rambus on their ass.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks T77, It was a pretty good deal, and I missed dual screening.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 7, 2010)

btarunr said:


> *Guess I should go Rambus on their ass.*



Thats sig material right there.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thats sig material right there.



I think the next sig worthy effect should be you going and getting a new sig


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh lawdy, we got an old skooler.



+1 I only use arrow keys right ctrl, alt, del, end, shift, insert and the like but with mouse in right hand so mostly my keyboard gets a shove to the left when gaming


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 7, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101207/bta733s23.jpg
> 
> Just installed.




I can see one little oops tRFC is set to 88 clocks when it should be 41 

but other than that I'm jealous


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

LOl. 41? 


:shadedshu

Not with Corsair. Or any other OEM, AFAIK.

sheesh.


88 is exactly where it should be. 110 for 2000.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 7, 2010)

tRC = 41 according to the SPD page but take a look at the memory page and you see 88 

unless tRC isnt the same as tRFC


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

Not, it is NOT the same...TRC doesn't exist on DDR3.

trc is row cycle, trfc is refresh cycle.

trc = delay between data commands(and hence the B2B tweak for i3/i5/i7, which is back to back CAS delay), trfc=refreshing the data within the IC.

closest thing that you might use the trc timings for in DDR3 is TFAW.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 7, 2010)

ah alrighty then well maybe CPUz shouldn't show 2 different settings if one isn't used for ddr3 it make things rather confuzling 5am


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2010)

It's CPU-Z, not Mem-Z. 



heh.


 I get what you mean though lol. I'm not sure why it's still reported either.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is my system:
















EDIT: Images UPDATED


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 7, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> Here is my system:
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...52076160779_1201399636_31242511_5573037_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...52087281057_1201399636_31242516_4883807_n.jpg
> ...



Looks pretty sweet! but why exhaust on your side panel? You should try flipping it to get some cool outside air on those cards.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Looks pretty sweet! but why exhaust on your side panel? You should try flipping it to get some cool outside air on those cards.



What do you mean with the side panel exactly? I'm not sure what part you are referring to on the case, but I see no significant airflow problems on my case since there are 7 fans on the case alone, one on the back, one on the bottom, one on the left side panel, two on the top and two on the front; and that is not including the CPU Cooler and Graphics Cards fans.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 7, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> What do you mean with the side panel exactly? I'm not sure what part you are referring to on the case, but I see no significant airflow problems on my case since there are 7 fans on the case alone, one on the back, one on the bottom, one on the left side panel, two on the top and two on the front; and that is not including the CPU Cooler and Graphics Cards fans.



On the left side panel you have the fan pulling air from inside the case and throwing the hot air outside, as opposed to having it as an intake fan which is most common for side panel fans.

Then again, i have actually seen a video with the Fractal Design case where the fan was placed the same direction. So maybe there is some kind of benefit with that case design to have it that way.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah i could see with his cards it benefiting either way. He has the bottom intake right by his PSU and his cards aren't blower type. I could see if you had a blower type card like my gts's intake would be way better as your throwing cool air in, the card takes that through and pushes it out the rear. Where on his cards his cards just throw the air around, having a exhaust will pull all that hot air from the cards out or having it as a intake would throw cool air at the cards but then eventually it would all heat up in that little chamber.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> On the left side panel you have the fan pulling air from inside the case and throwing the hot air outside, as opposed to having it as an intake fan which is most common for side panel fans.
> 
> Then again, i have actually seen a video with the Fractal Design case where the fan was placed the same direction. So maybe there is some kind of benefit with that case design to have it that way.



Your wrong, the fan is sucking air in, I guess it is just how a fractal design fan appears when compared to other fans. The only issue with my set-up on that side panel is that it's next to my wardrobe so the air it sucks in is a bit limited, but not a problem overall thanks to the other fans I have.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah i could see with his cards it benefiting either way. He has the bottom intake right by his PSU and his cards aren't blower type. I could see if you had a blower type card like my gts's intake would be way better as your throwing cool air in, the card takes that through and pushes it out the rear. Where on his cards his cards just throw the air around, having a exhaust will pull all that hot air from the cards out or having it as a intake would throw cool air at the cards but then eventually it would all heat up in that little chamber.



How my fan system works in that:

Bottom Fan, Side Panel Fan and Front Fans (2) sucks in the air.

The Back Fan and Top Fans (2) blow the air out.

This set-up follows the hot air rising principle.

For the graphics cards they're each equiped with two fans that blow onto their GPU Heatsink and since they are sucking air in it which matches up well with the bottom fan. I only wished the gap was bigger between my two cards, but it is the flaw graphics card slot design on my motherboard which causes this gap issue so my motherboard is something I might upgrade if something special comes out.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nah according to that pic, your side panel fan is blowing air out. Look up top at your cpu HSF and the fan behind it, see the way those fan blades are? Yeah those are exhausting, see the way your side panel fan blades are? Yeah it's exhausting. Flip that fan around and throw some cool air on your cards


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Nah according to that pic, your side panel fan is blowing air out. Look up top at your cpu HSF and the fan behind it, see the way those fan blades are? Yeah those are exhausting, see the way your side panel fan blades are? Yeah it's exhausting. Flip that fan around and throw some cool air on your cards



I think you might be right, I did that check myself just now as it happens, I guess that needs adjusting, thanks.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> I think you might be right, I did that check myself just now as it happens, I guess that needs adjusting, thanks.



Yeah no problem  Your bottom fan is intaking as you see how the fan blades are? Might wanna check the two front's just to make sure


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah no problem  Your bottom fan is intaking as you see how the fan blades are? Might wanna check the two front's just to make sure



It is fixed. I checked the others, especially the front, and they are all good.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 7, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> it's about time


reminds me of SC2


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cool glad to see u got them switched over! Did temps decrease at all?


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Cool glad to see u got them switched over! Did temps decrease at all?



Possibly for my graphics cards, but my motherboard and cpu seems to be near enough the same as before though.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 8, 2010)

Just bought a Inwin Iron Clad full size atx. My mid size tower just aint got the room i need these days, pretty happy with the space in the ironclad and my mobo temps are  much cooler with the 220mm side fan, Not noisy either.

Its still a virgin case atm totally unmodded, But im upgrading to skt 1155 sandy bridge in jan-feb time, So the modding will comence after that.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 8, 2010)

My setup atm, just about to hack into my life and waste some major time getting to 85 now


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some other result I got when I overclocked my CPU to 4.0GHz:











EDIT: Images UPDATED


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 8, 2010)

Just minor question, how do you upload bigger pictures on here? I don't like having to upload my images to another place (where their quality is down-grade) to post images when it is somehow possible to upload it here with most of it's quality still there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

www.techpowerup.org


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> www.techpowerup.org



Thanks.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 9, 2010)

randomflip said:


> My setup atm, just about to hack into my life and waste some major time getting to 85 now
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6344/img0131i.jpg



Gah Catacalisim laugh soo glad I quit wow!

Good setup though!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

yep.....


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrat Stiven you got your parts. Open window and minus 2 C outside...

Let's see some OC results 

Is it me or is your heat sink just a bit off angle?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah a bit, gonna make it nice and tidy over the weekend, just had a long day at work so was too tired to do much, just wanted to get it running

and thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah a bit, gonna make it nice and tidy over the weekend, just had a long day at work so was too tired to do much, just wanted to get it running
> 
> and thanks



Damnit DON! give us specs!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I find that 17" is a real good size for a second display. Actually, I put a spare one back up yesterday evening.
> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/3711/wittytitle.jpg
> 
> Had to move my lamp tho...
> ...



+1 for neatness! 

And I want your chair


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damnit DON! give us specs!



ask and you shall recieve


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

put the vga under water...a maze4!



Old-school watercooling is keeping the new-school rig nice and cool...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 9, 2010)

nice !


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 9, 2010)

fill cap didn't fit into the res hole, so I had to saran-wrap the res!

Even a bit of ghetto-mods in there!


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 9, 2010)

Zip ties and saran wrap FTMFW


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Guess what i got today?! My second gts! I need to finish doing a little more cable management and call it good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

nice  8800gts still pack a punch, good cheap reliable cards


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nice  8800gts still pack a punch, good cheap reliable cards



I haven't even tested them out in SLI yet! Im waiting for bc2 to finish downloading so i can test it out 

Oooh gotta get metro 2033 in there also after bc2! Dam 600kbps downloads suck


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

dont expect too much in metro2033 its the new crysis lol

well, 600 is better than my 150kbps lol

yes my wireless card is meh

new one incoming tomorrow


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont expect too much in metro2033 its the new crysis lol
> 
> well, 600 is better than my 150kbps lol
> 
> ...



Haha yeah i should see a difference in fps in sli though


----------



## travva (Dec 10, 2010)

*got my gtx580's in!!!!*

Hey guys i got my gtx's in and i'm testing em out right now  i know my cable management isn't uber but man it's soooooooo much sexier than my old stacker lol.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 10, 2010)

Not my pc personally, but a project I am working on at the moment.


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 10, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Not my pc personally, but a project I am working on at the moment.



What case is that? You got any more pics?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

travva said:


> Hey guys i got my gtx's in and i'm testing em out right now  i know my cable management isn't uber but man it's soooooooo much sexier than my old stacker lol.
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FFYRW6YzhYs/TQGs1R2A3sI/AAAAAAAAAn0/Il-PaD2Ne9I/s800/IMG_0647.JPG
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FFYRW6YzhYs/TQGs1qbgfRI/AAAAAAAAAn4/xNw7GwrBBuI/s800/IMG_0648.JPG



Benchmarks please.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are those gtx 570's or what? Also what is that coming off your HDD cage? A gfx support or what?

That PC is sexy Whilhelm we need moar pics!


----------



## travva (Dec 10, 2010)

were you asking me that josh? if so they're 580's. the thing coming off my hd cage is a duct to move air from my front fan towards my cards.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't have too many pics right now. I am sleeving everything and I just got started so right now it is in the early stages. The case is a Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-P50 R












Specs on the system are:

i7 960 (Thermalright MUX120 cooler)
Rampage III Formula
6Gb Corsair Dominator GT 2000Mhz
*AMD HD6970* When its out
Corsair AX750
2x Patriot Inferno 60gb SSDs in Raid 0
500gb WD Caviar Black


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

travva said:


> were you asking me that josh? if so they're 580's. the thing coming off my hd cage is a duct to move air from my front fan towards my cards.



Yeah i was and SWEET! I envy your setup wanna trade two 8800gts for them 580's? Fair trade we each get two cards 

Whilhelm that pc is sooo sweet! Are you building it for a client or what?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 10, 2010)

Flawless, as usual.


----------



## travva (Dec 10, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah i was and SWEET! I envy your setup wanna trade two 8800gts for them 580's? Fair trade we each get two cards



lol let me sleep on it ok? ill get back to you tomorrow


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

travva said:


> lol let me sleep on it ok? ill get back to you tomorrow



Okay sounds good  Make sure you go  before you get back to me


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very clean work


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice compact setup Peet! Makes me itch for WC again...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2010)

Had the majority of the loop done, just finally got off my lazy ass and installed it all internally

@ Thracken...I think I finally installed enough in an 800D to make it seem like less of a chasm and more like a case


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

What are your temps?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2010)

still getting the air out, bled mostly, but the res still has tiny bubbles that need to still settle. Looks like currently the loop is about 38 degrees. Should come down a couple more once I get the air out and the dust filter cleaned. (sort of just remembered that one...off to clean it I go)


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Had the majority of the loop done, just finally got off my lazy ass and installed it all internally
> 
> @ Thracken...I think I finally installed enough in an 800D to make it seem like less of a chasm and more like a case



I only recently saw my first 800D in the flesh... It's way huge 

But your setup looks clean and compact from that angle. Hard to notice it's actually a lot of stuffs...

Oh man I'm so torn now, especially with my GF's PC dying.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> still getting the air out, bled mostly, but the res still has tiny bubbles that need to still settle. Looks like currently the loop is about 38 degrees. Should come down a couple more once I get the air out and the dust filter cleaned. (sort of just remembered that one...off to clean it I go)



Glad to be a reminder. lol


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh you GTX 580 looked so lonely in the cold. Let me rescue you!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice!!! im seriously thinking of selling my 5850 and getting a 5970 when the new 69xx series comes out cause alot of 5970 owners may jump over to the 69xx.

How much will a good used 5970 cost?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 10, 2010)

idk, they go for 475 in denmark, but thats due to our crazy taxes

id say around 350 maybe even 400


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice!!! im seriously thinking of selling my 5850 and getting a 5970 when the new 69xx series comes out cause alot of 5970 owners may jump over to the 69xx.
> 
> How much will a good used 5970 cost?



On newegg, you can buy a brand new Sapphire 5970 for 500 USD with a $30 mail in rebate so really 469.99 which is a GREAT deal. SAPPHIRE 100280SR Radeon HD 5970 (Hemlock) 2GB 512...

Also if you were to sell your 5850, how much would you sell it for?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

i dunno but it will be CONUS only, i dont want to ship international ive had too many problems


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> idk, they go for 475 in denmark, but thats due to our crazy taxes
> 
> id say around 350 maybe even 400



350 sounds about right, but really would get a single GPU, be it GTX 570 or HD 6950. HD5 multi-GPU scaling isn't too great (coming from ex-owner of 4x HD 5870s).


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i dunno but it will be CONUS only, i dont want to ship international ive had too many problems



I currently live in NJ, US.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I currently live in NJ, US.



Oh ok, it didnt say below your avatar. ok well once i finally figure out if i want to bite the bullet then i will post it up on a AS thread but im thinking 210$. Its a reference card that will do 1000 core/1200 mem @ 1.2v. its still 268$ shipped on new egg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129141


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well if you decide to sell and by the time I have a mobo that supports CFX, I would definitley buy since I already own a XFX 5850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

Its a super sweet card, i went from a GTX 285 to this card and it gained 20-25% performance increase in games i noticed. BC2 in high was like 45-60 FPS with GTX 285 and with single 5850 stock it jumped to 55-90 FPS. (Ill post screen shot tonight of nice FPS)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a super sweet card, i went from a GTX 285 to this card and it gained 20-25% performance increase in games i noticed. BC2 in high was like 45-60 FPS with GTX 285 and with single 5850 stock it jumped to 55-90 FPS. (Ill post screen shot tonight of nice FPS)



I play bc2 every day on my 5850. Before I got 3 monitors, I was always around 87-122 fps. Now on 3 monitors (everything HIGH AAx8, ASx16 HBAO:Off) I'm like locked at 60 fps.

Definitely an amazing card. I never get any jitters in BC2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

yea i will post a screen shot tonight with FPS. It does jump up to 100+ but mainly hovers around 80s then on large smoke or something it will go down to 55-60 FPS.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Shoot if you ever have time to play bc2 anymore with your new job  Grats though on that job its more important that playing bc2 with a 16yr old homeschooled kid everyday


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea i will post a screen shot tonight with FPS. It does jump up to 100+ but mainly hovers around 80s then on large smoke or something it will go down to 55-60 FPS.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeesh your getting that high of FPS with that crazy res and everything maxed out? Man my gts's are falling behind!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 10, 2010)

After some troubles 580 is doing great. Minor complaint that the clocks don't come down after full 3D clocks so it idles hot, at too high clocks. The problems were related to same thing actually, card doesn't go to full 3D clocks unless you force it through afternburner (after which they never go down before reboot). 

Apart from that, everything else is good.


----------



## travva (Dec 11, 2010)

panzer, my 580's idle a bit hot too and i believe it is related to the clocks. i did not see them to stay at 3d clocks though in AB. does using the power management to max perf do the same thing in nvcp?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 11, 2010)

travva said:


> panzer, my 580's idle a bit hot too and i believe it is related to the clocks. i did not see them to stay at 3d clocks though in AB. does using the power management to max perf do the same thing in nvcp?



I tried switching from the adaptive to max performance. It seems to work identically. 

Will not go to full power 3D mode before I force it through AB. And didn't clock down when I hit reset in AB.

Real shame, this is pretty much only problem I have atm.


----------



## travva (Dec 11, 2010)

hmm you're using whql's from nvidias website as well?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 11, 2010)

travva said:


> hmm you're using whql's from nvidias website as well?


I did, but I find the new 265.90 better. It is not whql and requires modifying the inf file.

I'll contact NVIDIA support soon about the 2D/3D clock issues.


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 11, 2010)

here is my rig yet again 
















and here is my whole setup


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Niiiice. 

I'd love a little corner like that


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 11, 2010)

its my power hungry corner  ... i would rather a whole room with some major ac or freezer coil and a nice work space


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 11, 2010)

DR.Death said:


> here is my rig yet again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture014.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture015.jpg
> ...



I absouletely love that set-up. Now im thinking about a way how i can make my room like that!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2010)

DR.Death said:


> here is my rig yet again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture013.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture014.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/Capture015.jpg
> ...



Is that the top to an old desktop case you are using as a monitor stand?


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 12, 2010)

yep  the old  computer cases that i panted it works rather well also


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2010)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 12, 2010)

Considering adding Accelero Xtreme Plus on the 580, haven't yet decided. Also the stock cooler is pretty :>


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2010)

watch your Vregs under heavy loads with that AC plus. For gaming and folding it was ok, but it allows for over 90* temps under the cheap plate in things like furmark


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> watch your Vregs under heavy loads with that AC plus. For gaming and folding it was ok, but it allows for over 90* temps under the cheap plate in things like furmark



Doesn't sound too great. But I really could use some better cooling


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 12, 2010)

water 

you got the case for it


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9548/img1068m.jpg
> 
> Considering adding Accelero Xtreme Plus on the 580, haven't yet decided. Also the stock cooler is pretty :>



That is georgeous!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> water
> 
> you got the case for it



I have decided to get the Accelero, I am not going to "play" the furmark without the limiter all day long so it should do just fine 

Besides, EVGA warranty covers cooler changes unless I start hitting it with screw driver where you aren't supposed to


----------



## DaveK (Dec 12, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9548/img1068m.jpg
> 
> Considering adding Accelero Xtreme Plus on the 580, haven't yet decided. Also the stock cooler is pretty :>



Nice and clean, can't beat the look of the stock 580 cooler either


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Nice and clean, can't beat the look of the stock 580 cooler either



Yeah I really like the glow of the GTX580 letters! Hopefully the cooler performs well too. The rig looks amazing GC!

EDIT: on wait, it's not glowing! lol!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9548/img1068m.jpg
> 
> Considering adding Accelero Xtreme Plus on the 580, haven't yet decided. Also the stock cooler is pretty :>



cOMPUTER pR0N +1 (yes the caps were intentional . . . . )


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 13, 2010)

Some upgrades Asus GTX 580 + Corsair HX1000 Powersupply.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 13, 2010)

Accelero meets the GTX 580 

Look at that dried paste junk in the middle of the GPU IHS, no wonder temps were so high...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

you should be happy that you have the 800D case, that cooler is humongus


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Accelero meets the GTX 580
> 
> Look at that dried paste junk in the middle of the GPU IHS, no wonder temps were so high...
> 
> ...



Why man the stock GTX 580 cooler are just fine ! Mine 32 degrees idle now !!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 13, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Why man the stock GTX 580 cooler are just fine ! Mine 32 degrees idle now !!



Try 120hz and it won't idle at 32c. 

Besides, who cares about idle temps?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

idle......


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the quality, was taken with my HTC G1.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

were you going to do water in the desk ? 

anyways, lookin insanely nice as always


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will be doing, but not right now. 

It's going to require ALOT of planning. But i hope to get it done within afew months.

Need a job, lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

just thought it would be interesting to do in that desk

did you                    have water in it before? cant quite remember :S


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea, but it was part-in, part-out. This is gunna be all in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

nice 

well i will be following it lol


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just thought id share some pic's of the lexa s with the second card and h50 all completely in! Let me know of any improvements that can be made! I need to run the 8-pin under the mobo other than that i think it looks pretty good 





A ghetto modded NB cooler love the zip ties!




Some h50 goodness 




All lights off


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 13, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Accelero meets the GTX 580
> 
> Look at that dried paste junk in the middle of the GPU IHS, no wonder temps were so high...
> 
> ...



10/10 on your upgrade, that is the sort of cooler that should be put on a 580.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> 10/10 on your upgrade, that is the sort of cooler that should be put on a 580.



Agreeded! His card look's sweet now 

Btw what is your avatar? Im trying to figure it out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 13, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should be happy that you have the 800D case, that cooler is humongus



oooooh I get it!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Agreeded! His card look's sweet now
> 
> Btw what is your avatar? Im trying to figure it out.



It's "L" from Death Note


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Agreeded! His card look's sweet now
> 
> Btw what is your avatar? Im trying to figure it out.



and...



Thrackan said:


> It's "L" from Death Note



Correct, I made it myself and it turned out great which is why I use it.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 13, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, I made it myself and it turned out great which is why I use it.



Haha well whats the black image thing?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like someone crouching


----------



## Wile E (Dec 13, 2010)

It is. It's L crouching.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101213/2010-12-13 14.41.56.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the quality, was taken with my HTC G1.



Love the way that turned out. Looks fantastic.

Also love your avatar, I'm a huge Big B fan.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Haha well whats the black image thing?





Athlonite said:


> looks like someone crouching





Wile E said:


> It is. It's L crouching.



Yes, it is L who is crouching... well may be that is how he actually stands since he is probably became deformed from eating all that sugar. 

P.S: Let's not continue with the posting about my avatar, this is suppose to be a thread for posting about PC systems.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 14, 2010)

Quick pics of the G73


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 14, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Quick pics of the G73



Now thats what I would call gaming laptop 

And my fninished build at least for a while now (very happy with the accelero btw):


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 14, 2010)

^ 
Sexy ram


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Quick pics of the G73
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/SANY6424-1-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweet laptop 
And here I was happy with my Dell XPS - yours puts it to shame



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Now thats what I would call gaming laptop
> 
> And my fninished build at least for a while now (very happy with the accelero btw):
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/652/img1090j.jpg



Nice pics of the rig and new heatsink/cooler on that 580
Very clean looking case


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 14, 2010)

Finally have everything for my new build.  Will post pics when I get home!


----------



## Reventon (Dec 14, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Now thats what I would call gaming laptop
> 
> And my fninished build at least for a while now (very happy with the accelero btw):
> 
> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/652/img1090j.jpg



So clean and sexy.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 14, 2010)

Update of my rig (think I only posted it in the F@H forum): 

Outside, pardon the mess:





Inside (HDD cage cut in half for AXP Clearance):


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 15, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Quick pics of the G73
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/SANY6424-1-1.jpg
> 
> ...



that looks almost like the same case that Alienware uses


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 15, 2010)

haha indeed it dose!

aww no shot of the screen and KB?

nvm looked at a cnet.uk vid of it, and it does have a backlit keyboard like the alienware... very close resemblance. Asus said they designed it based on a stealth fighter whereas Alienware said they used ideas from a Ferrari (i think). Either way, very nice laptop

edit: good job with the other rigs i've seen , too many to credit individually lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101214/DSC00318.jpg



I see the stock plate mod worked out well 
Did you take any pics of the cut?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

can you tell its cold outside 

opened the windows next to                  the rig






around 45c full load @3.8ghz with a hyper 212+


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you tell its cold outside
> 
> opened the windows next to                  the rig
> 
> ...



Holy crap that's cold!!!!! I bet your comp is loving it though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

it does, had it at 4.1 the other days, but what im crunching atm makes the cpu too hot for my taste

so back down to 3.8

cant wait to get water though, then put rad in window with antifreeze thing in the water


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it does, had it at 4.1 the other days, but what im crunching atm makes the cpu too hot for my taste
> 
> so back down to 3.8
> 
> cant wait to get water though, then put rad in window with antifreeze thing in the water


Thats a nice chip don! 4.1ghz @ 1.25v? HOLY NICE! mine takes 1.27V for 4ghz and 4.1 is like 1.285V


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it does, had it at 4.1 the other days, but what im crunching atm makes the cpu too hot for my taste
> 
> so back down to 3.8
> 
> cant wait to get water though, then put rad in window with antifreeze thing in the water



or even outside that would make it REALLY COLD!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats a nice chip don! 4.1ghz @ 1.25v? HOLY NICE! mine takes 1.27V for 4ghz and 4.1 is like 1.285V



its CP's old chip, its really nice, cant wait to get some water on it, 

did 4.3 the other day, that took 1.3 though, but still nice lol



Bo$$ said:


> or even outside that would make it REALLY COLD!



my balls would freeze off lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its CP's old chip, its really nice, cant wait to get some water on it,
> 
> did 4.3 the other day, that took 1.3 though, but still nice lol
> 
> ...



awesome, i also cant wait to see you get water


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2010)

My xeon X3430 takes 1.4V to be stable at 4ghz


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I see the stock plate mod worked out well
> Did you take any pics of the cut?



Yes I did, here is stock on top cut on bottom. The cut on the left side was less than perfect, and when painting the exposed metal with a Qtip I did not see I grazed those 2 spots til it was too late to fix. 






Thanks again for the tips


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's mine ATM (sorry for the crappy picture quality).






The GPU stock HSF was a bear to get off; I had a multi-page thread focused on it, but it eventually happened and now I'm almost fully immersed in water.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks really good man! The blue color theme matches your username too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2010)

Got my GTX 460 SE!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 15, 2010)

saawweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2010)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Accelero meets the GTX 580
> 
> Look at that dried paste junk in the middle of the GPU IHS, no wonder temps were so high...
> 
> ...



Wow!  That stock air heatsink is rather impressive when compared to the crappy 400's. I'm jealous!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

First 3dmark06 run


----------



## hoax32 (Dec 16, 2010)

HERE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> HERE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/371/p1020789p.jpg
> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/659/p1020790g.jpg
> ...



S478 action!

I see your S478 and raise you a S478 on water! P4 With HT Oced to 3.8ghz and a 6800GT








**EDIT**

First vantage run on GTX 460


----------



## hoax32 (Dec 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> S478 action!
> 
> I see your S478 and raise you a S478 on water! P4 With HT Oced to 3.8ghz and a 6800GT
> 
> ...




Indeed, You Are Powerfull!
Do you think, U can take it on with my GF7800? 
Lets duell this out major santa!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> can you tell its cold outside
> 
> opened the windows next to                  the rig
> 
> ...



yea its been pretty cold lately... it got to -14C here the other night (with the wind).

Awesome s478 systems!

I knew i should have held onto my s370 SLI Rig. (anybody know how I got SLI on a s370?)

oh and that GTX460SE, I've been thinking of getting one of those, if not then a GTS450


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> S478 action!
> 
> I see your S478 and raise you a S478 on water! P4 With HT Oced to 3.8ghz and a 6800GT
> 
> ...



My old skt 775 and 8800's top that vantage score! 
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2792526

EDIT: I should post a pick up of my skt 478 rig thats in the sig!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2010)

Check this out Josh! 
 Alcpone's Official 3dMark Vantage Compilation


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2010)

hoax32 said:


> HERE IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/371/p1020789p.jpg
> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/659/p1020790g.jpg
> ...



Holy resize your pictures man!  those are huge!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeez! I only have my cards at 700 core 1000 mem and 1836 shader. I haven't tried clocking my cards very hard at all just trying to keep them stable for folding. Im about maxed on my OC with my board but i think i can hit 450x8. I need to do that and clock my cards further and i think i could break 15k


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Jeez! I only have my cards at 700 core 1000 mem and 1836 shader. I haven't tried clocking my cards very hard at all just trying to keep them stable for folding. Im about maxed on my OC with my board but i think i can hit 450x8. I need to do that and clock my cards further and i think i could break 15k



The big performance gainer is shader clocks . Oh and this was when I was on same board as you btw.

Here's a pic before I went SLI
http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/IMG_0137.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Jr!! yea my vantage is low but once Jr fixes me a bios, i will OC this bitch good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Wtf is that Don!?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

i have no idea 



just tried to flip it in a 90c angle, wanna see if temps get better, i dont use front panel anyway, or optical drive

yes it looks like crap shit


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Ohhh thats your PC on it's front bezel. Was trying to figure out why you did that. Take off your side panel.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

side panel is off lol, 

window open by 2" and -10c celcius outside


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

here is my new PC home . yes it is in an RV 35' Bounder with side out .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

talk about gaming in tight spaces lol


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> talk about gaming in tight spaces lol



You got that right ! I really have to fix this mess some day .


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 17, 2010)

well if its your "zone" then why do anything about it  

i mean, i cant have a clean desk, i need to mess around with some diff things, otherwise somethings totally wrong


----------



## trickson (Dec 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well if its your "zone" then why do anything about it
> 
> i mean, i cant have a clean desk, i need to mess around with some diff things, otherwise somethings totally wrong



Yeah well I also have to share it with Miss kitty as you see she is right there always looking at what I am doing and some times she plays with the keyboard when I am gone .  :shadedshu 
Bad kitty ! Bad Miss Kitty ! :shadedshu


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> The big performance gainer is shader clocks . Oh and this was when I was on same board as you btw.
> 
> Here's a pic before I went SLI
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090530/IMG_0137.jpg



Jeez haha we have like the same setup almost! So bumping the shaders will give me a much higher score in vantage?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 17, 2010)

More hardware:


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> More hardware:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101216/004a.jpg



Going to love that 870 man! I was amazed at how the chip was from a 860... Even from my 750.. I loved that chip.. Just not as much as the 870.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

Got the BlackWidow today


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Jeez haha we have like the same setup almost! So bumping the shaders will give me a much higher score in vantage?



Yup, it would help for a good 800-1200 points.

@Dave

Nice new setup man!! I like.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

i just placed an order for the black widow ultimate myself, but due to no stock in Au i wont get it til the 29th


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

I wanted one, until I found out they are clicky. I want tactile, but non-clicky with backlighting. Deck is the only one that offers that so far, at significantly higher cost.

I hope razer does a MX Brown model.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 17, 2010)

Man, it felt like I was typing with my fingers in a honey pot for the first 30 min. or so of use. They spacing is a ton different than that on my Eclipise. But, I'm getting a lot better. You can get into a groove with these keys and really haul ass.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I wanted one, until I found out they are clicky. I want tactile, but non-clicky with backlighting. Deck is the only one that offers that so far, at significantly higher cost.
> 
> I hope razer does a MX Brown model.



i was thinking the same thing, but then i realised my current keyboards rent exactly silent anyway.


also, i read that the browns/linear keyboards tend to cause your fingers to tire out a lot quicker if you type a lot, and boy do i type a lot


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

Browns aren't linear. They are tactile, but don't click.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i was thinking the same thing, but then i realised my current keyboards rent exactly silent anyway.
> 
> 
> also, i read that the browns/linear keyboards tend to cause your fingers to tire out a lot quicker if you type a lot, and boy do i type a lot



Dude you cat talk is not scrambled enough


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

So here is my current "main cruncher/gaming rig".






I am going to be switching out the motherboard (ASUS Sabertooth X58) with the MSI Big Bang. Just a note for all who wonder about the ASUS Sabertooth - it has been a great oc board  Just wanted to try something different. Also received some other goodies today which I am going to be adding to the MSI build:





Check out the difference in rads





I am going to place the second res on the right rear post of the techstation, second pump on the right side (kind of opposite the one on the left); however I am not sure where to put the big ass rad at...
I like having the 2x120 rad where it is at now behind the techstation, but I may have to put the Monsta rad back there.
Any ideas???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

daaaaaamn dude


----------



## KieX (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Want to see more! Spend the whole weekend practising (read: having fun) with your new DSLR!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

Need to gt the new build together and then I will have more time to play with the new camera


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I wanted one, until I found out they are clicky. I want tactile, but non-clicky with backlighting. Deck is the only one that offers that so far, at significantly higher cost.
> 
> I hope razer does a MX Brown model.



they doin a very nice tron edition keyboard can be found here
http://au.razerzone.com/tron/keyboard


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 18, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101216/003.jpg



No, no, no. You're going it wrong.

It needs to hang by the cords outside the window. Much better airflow that way.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> they doin a very nice tron edition keyboard can be found here
> http://au.razerzone.com/tron/keyboard



Not even in the same league. We were talking about mechanical keyboards. That Tron board is nice looking, but is nothing more than gimmick and flashiness. We are looking more for function before form.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not even in the same league. We were talking about mechanical keyboards. That Tron board is nice looking, but is nothing more than gimmick and flashiness. We are looking more for function before form.



damn straight, which is why the black widow ultimate in all its sexiness (and clickiness  ) shall be mine!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> No, no, no. You're going it wrong.
> 
> It needs to hang by the cords outside the window. Much better airflow that way.



i tried 

but the cords were too short


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay - finally done.






Wouldn't you know it - two blue fans and a red one:shadedshu
WTF

At least the temps are really good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 18, 2010)

is that the monsta behind the bench??

nice temps 

hows that msi board?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

Pretty stable so far. I will push her a little bit tomorrow (or this morning)


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

*new fans in my haf-x and new xmas present *

here's my fans in my haf-x guys. man they were a royal pain in the ass to put in due to me using the usb3 front panel ports!!! also my new TV that I bought myself for xmas. it's an lg led set. it actually works well as a monitor too.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good man! Is that a 40"?


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

47"


----------



## douglatins (Dec 18, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - finally done.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/IMG_0284.jpg
> 
> ...



whats the radiator cooling those?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 18, 2010)

travva said:


> 47"



Wow, thats one nice TV man! Your monitor must be pretty large then huh? Looked like a 20-22 inch monitor with like a 40 inch tv. Must be at least a 24-28 with a 47" tv


----------



## HammerON (Dec 18, 2010)

douglatins said:


> whats the radiator cooling those?



Cooling the CPU is a Feser MONSTA Lite:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=27882
This is the MONSTA next to my old Swiftech 3x120:






The GPU's are being cooled by a Swiftech 2x120


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Wow, thats one nice TV man! Your monitor must be pretty large then huh? Looked like a 20-22 inch monitor with like a 40 inch tv. Must be at least a 24-28 with a 47" tv



thanks buddy! yea my monitor is a 27" asus.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dang im good


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 19, 2010)

I was cleaning out my desk today and looky looky what found and forgot all about.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2010)

have you used it or did you buy it and forget you had it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - finally done.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/IMG_0284.jpg
> 
> ...



Just clip all the LEDs. Mismatched color problem solved. No LEDs are better in general anyway.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 19, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> have you used it or did you buy it and forget you had it



I used it on my old 9600 just kicks and then put it back in the box to keep it safe. I bought this cooler from peet several months ago.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - finally done.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/IMG_0284.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL it's a purple haze


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I used it on my old 9600 just kicks and then put it back in the box to keep it safe. I bought this cooler from peet several months ago.



I was going to ask...lol


----------



## Reventon (Dec 19, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just clip all the LEDs. Mismatched color problem solved. No LEDs are better in general anyway.



This.

Or rearrange them, putting red in the middle for more balance. Would look better.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah - I think I like the clipping idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Okay - finally done.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/IMG_0284.jpg
> 
> ...



That looks awesome!   Very well done for being a lower end tech station.  However, you made this one heck of a tech station!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 20, 2010)

Collection is growing again, with a new addition today:






In a pile:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

nice little collection you have there ay cadaveca

@hammeron try the red fan in the middle first before you go clippin all the LEDs then if you still don't like it you can clip away till your hearts content


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Collection is growing again, with a new addition today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101219/001.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice box, but this may do you better:






http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...CYC_MS32CYC_Seamless_Tabletop_Background.html

$200 is a chunk of change but will make your reviews look amazing!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice box, but this may do you better:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/largeimages/600446.jpg
> 
> ...



So where is the "case" version of that "little toy" backdrop


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's not cheap, like $600 for a full sized bugger.

You may look at a 'tent' or a dome:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Tents-Domes-Blinds/ci/1410/N/4294550797


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Shit for $600 i could build one in fiberglass, sand it and seal it for less, I smell a DIY project coming on.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a professional, seamless, cyc.  Theres also a collapsible alternative for sub $250. Lemme check those out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah not sure how i would get a 4'X4'x4' in the door


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a collapsable 8x16' version for $100:






http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/541213-REG/Impact_BGSC_W_816_Super_Collapsible_Background.html

And some pics of my own


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the rig Stinger traded/sold me. I cleaned up the wires for fun although with the case and PSU there was not too much that I could do. I intended to give this to my brother for Xmas, but he passed on it , so I reluctantly sold it


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Shit for $600 i could build one in fiberglass, sand it and seal it for less, I smell a DIY project coming on.



Cut an old fiberglass tub.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is the rig Stinger traded/sold me. I cleaned up the wires for fun although with the case and PSU there was not too much that I could do. I intended to give this to my brother for Xmas, but he passed on it , so I reluctantly sold it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101219/DSC00355106.jpg



He passed on it? Shoot i wish i had a brother period. And to top it off a brother who offered my pc's for xmas!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> This is the rig Stinger traded/sold me. I cleaned up the wires for fun although with the case and PSU there was not too much that I could do. I intended to give this to my brother for Xmas, but he passed on it , so I reluctantly sold it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101219/DSC00355106.jpg



why should someone pass on a rig? does he like wooden toys only?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

probably an console kiddy


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> probably an console kiddy



Eww i can't stand them


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

and neither can I, If I want to play a game via my LCD TV then I'll just plug my PC into it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)

i tried MW2 ona xbox 360 the other day, what a shitfuck


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 20, 2010)

gimme a mouse and KB any day for anything including driving ( well only coz i haven't yet found a wheel/pedels setup i like)


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> and neither can I, If I want to play a game via my LCD TV then I'll just plug my PC into it



Yeah exactly, i always leave my pc plugged into my 32" anyways.



(FIH) The Don said:


> i tried MW2 ona xbox 360 the other day, what a shitfuck



Exactly! I can do so good on pc becaue it actually takes skill to play. Now on a 360 that take's no skill i get my ass kicked just cause everyone is pretty much equal. I'll play on 360 and go like 4-12 then get on pc and go like 20-5. 

I can't stand it when kid's always say 360 own's pc. Now being 16 i get this garbage all the time and i don't ever know what to say to it. Their all like console own's pc. Im like why? Their like cuz it's cheaper and all my friends have it.

That's not a reason that a console would own a pc. That's because your a poor kid who doesn't know shit about computers or games.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Cut an old fiberglass tub.



just gotta find one 3-4 feet deep


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> That's not a reason that a console would own a pc. That's because your a poor kid who doesn't know shit about computers or games.



I lol'ed....at work. Not a good thing


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahahaa sorry man  I love coming across a post that makes me do that! Hopefully your q6600 and board arrive today! They said 2 day's so it should be today.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Ahahaa sorry man  I love coming across a post that makes me do that! Hopefully your q6600 and board arrive today! They said 2 day's so it should be today.



That would be sweet. But considering its USPS, and its the holiday times, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah hopefully tomorrow at the latest.

EDIT: You better post a pic of it after you get it as this is the Your PC thread!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolutely!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

Shoot i can't wait to get my i7 rig put together! I plan to switch to a red/black color scheme. The black and blue is so over done anymore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Shoot i can't wait to get my i7 rig put together! I plan to switch to a red/black color scheme. The black and blue is so over done anymore.



Like this?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> He passed on it? Shoot i wish i had a brother period. And to top it off a brother who offered my pc's for xmas!





Velvet Wafer said:


> why should someone pass on a rig? does he like wooden toys only?



He actually doesn't use a computer everyday, but it turns out he did want something more mobile. I picked him up a new netbook instead. Should be fine for his needs and it saved me some money.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/DSC01289.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/DSC01290.jpg



Yes like that! Except a ATX board in a nzxt lexa s. I need to change my led's over to red on the front panel and on the side fan. Wont be running any cathadoes just yet as to get this rig finished it's taking every penny from me! 



theonedub said:


> He actually doesn't use a computer everyday, but it turns out he did want something more mobile. I picked him up a new netbook instead. Should be fine for his needs and it saved me some money.



Well then it's a win-win situation!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 20, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Here's a collapsable 8x16' version for $100:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/largeimages/541213.jpg
> 
> ...



I use a $5-6 worth of poster foam boards and a 3 year old Nikon D40 6MP DSLR and I'd say my pics turn out pretty good. 





Reflecting light off the poster board with a $5 Walmart clamp lamp with a $5 100w "daylight" bulb.





Same clamp lamp and bulb, motherboard on poster board.

*Visiontek 6870 Review*
http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=1947

I used the same clamp lamp and bulb, and the cheap poster board in this review. 

I think the MOST important thing to great pictures is lighting and camera settings. The backdrops/background help greatly.. but spending $200 is kinda insane when $200 can get you an SSD!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Yeah exactly, i always leave my pc plugged into my 32" anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheaper is bullshit, everyone has a PC nowadays, why didnt they spend the extra $200 on buying a BETTER pc rather than that stupid overgrown brick.....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> He actually doesn't use a computer everyday, but it turns out he did want something more mobile. I picked him up a new netbook instead. Should be fine for his needs and it saved me some money.



indeed, both of you are pleased this way. just thought that he rejects technology in common, but if he is more of a laptop person, why not?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> cheaper is bullshit, everyone has a PC nowadays, why didnt they spend the extra $200 on buying a BETTER pc rather than that stupid overgrown brick.....



that is the core of the problem, i know 'gamers' who go out and spend huge amounts of money on a PC and assume because it cost a lot it has to be good. they spend zero time researching what it can actually do, get all ragey that a radeon 4200HD isnt as awesome as it should be, and then decide that PC gaming just sucks cause ZOMG my $1500 PC cant run black ops on high.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah, most peeps who just go out buying a PC from a store... now in days the GPU is either onboard are has a crappy low profile GPU like a 54XX series. plus the MB and PSU are crap as well


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ZOMG my $1500 PC cant run black ops on high.



My $978 LAN PC can . ..  suck to be you.... j/k  .. . . not . .. . .j/k.  .. . . ..


----------



## Patches O'Houlihan (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's mine.





















I apologize that the images are not the highest in quality or resolution.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Very neat!


----------



## Patches O'Houlihan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate it! I know cable management could be better, but there's only so much you could do with less than 3/4 of an inch behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 21, 2010)

Love it man! That looks soo good i wouldn't even touch that case with black paint. Now if their the ugly beige color then yes they need black paint.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2010)

Patches O'Houlihan said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it! I know cable management could be better, but there's only so much you could do with less than 3/4 of an inch behind the motherboard tray.



Yeah, agreed. I wish they made that are half an inch deeper. Also, I wish they made the CPU power connector slightly longer. In my full tower, I cannot route it from behind the motherboard tray, so thats one ugly cable I cannot hide.


----------



## Patches O'Houlihan (Dec 21, 2010)

It'd be pretty dope if it was 1/2 inch deeper. I've had a few different cases from different manufacturers, but once I got this Lian-Li I don't think I'll switch back to any other brand. The build quality is pretty awesome. Plus, the fact that I picked it up from Newegg for $80 makes it all the better.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2010)

Found out I have a bad ram stick, anyone know if Corsair will replace a Dominator GT 1600C7 6GB set with an 1866C9 version?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Found out I have a bad ram stick, anyone know if Corsair will replace a Dominator GT 1600C7 6GB set with an 1866C9 version?



if you overclocked it and its gone bad there will be flags in it afaik

i know one guy who tried to rma 1066mhz ddr2 sticks that had been oc'ed, they turned him down bc of the overclock

but i would just try, dont say anything about it at first


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2010)

When I did overclock my system I had my blk to 160 which set the memory divider to run the memory back at 1600Mhz so it wasn't overclocked when it died. Also, they would have to test the memory to know it had flags


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you overclocked it and its gone bad there will be flags in it afaik
> 
> i know one guy who tried to rma 1066mhz ddr2 sticks that had been oc'ed, they turned him down bc of the overclock
> 
> but i would just try, dont say anything about it at first



doesnt corsair allow oc?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2010)

if you kill something by overclocking its your own fault, i dont think any companys does that


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

Hmmm new Christmas stuffs







Cat man looks very angry! He want's to pwn your face with superior graphics preformence.

ALSO


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

let us know how that board overclocks if you plan on doing some on it(MB)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> let us know how that board overclocks if you plan on doing some on it(MB)



Well it's being made into a 3rd download box, so if I do overclock on it, it's going to be not much, as the processor I'm using is not a BE


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2010)

awww 

ah well, most 8series board actually does give a decent oc so would be a surprise if it was crap


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> awww
> 
> ah well, most 8series board actually does give a decent oc so would be a surprise if it was crap



We'll see if I can score a BE, for reasonable price, I will OC more, but that will come when it comes, not going to spend a whole bunch of money on AM3 stuff as AM3 + will make AM3 outdated.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 22, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> doesnt corsair allow oc?


nope, in my knowing, they have flags in their ram, even when advertising it as OCable. pretty mean! 



(FIH) The Don said:


> if you kill something by overclocking its your own fault, i dont think any companys does that


most companies will unless there is physical damage. a nice cleanup with a cotton stick also can help... i killed quite a bit of hardware,sometimes even in row, or the RMA card i got as replacement... some parts even died of its own...but i was able to RMA nearly everything, besides those corsair RAM,things i took damage to with overvolting or screwdrivers and things i accidently/puposely broke the seal when trying to gain acess to it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> most companies will unless there is physical damage. a nice cleanup with a cotton stick also can help... i killed quite a bit of hardware,sometimes even in row, or the RMA card i got as replacement... some parts even died of its own...but i was able to RMA nearly everything, besides those corsair RAM,things i took damage to with overvolting or screwdrivers and things i accidently/puposely broke the seal when trying to gain acess to it



Same, some rubbing alcohol, and some time, does wonders, as it seems most of the time RMA's consist of physical inspection, and some basic tests to see if the device works.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 22, 2010)

you know I've had mates kill shit left right and center but me try as I mite haven't managed to kill a damn thing yet guess I'm just lucky (touch wood)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

This is my PC ATM lying open. Inside is an EVGA 480 and a Asus 470. Outside is a EVGA 470 w/ Zalman VF3000f which won't fit it...lol


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice Zalman bro, how do you like yours.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely love it. On full load, it keeps the 470 cooler by a good 20 degrees as compared to stock cooler.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you overclocked it and its gone bad there will be flags in it afaik
> 
> i know one guy who tried to rma 1066mhz ddr2 sticks that had been oc'ed, they turned him down bc of the overclock
> 
> but i would just try, dont say anything about it at first



No, they don't have flags in them. Your friend probably just told them he OCed the shit out of them. You wouldn't beleive the crap I've done to ram, and still got RMAs on them, including numerous Corsair kits. It's pure honor system. Luckily for me, I have no honor.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's pure honor system. Luckily for me, I have no honor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's pure honor system. Luckily for me, I have no honor.



Isn't it our job to play stupid, get the RMA, then let them figure out what broke and why?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Isn't it our job to play stupid, get the RMA, then let them figure out what broke and why?



generally, wires hanging off them with the muiltimeter and potentiometers still attached is a good sign 'this guy is legit, it just failed under regular use'


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2010)

What if it was one of those leet boards with all the readout points on it, what constitutes "regular use" anyways? 

I tend to abuse all my hardware equally, so in a sense it is very much "regular use".


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2010)

@xbonez
That Zalman is just down right sexy.

Here's me unlocking the x2 555:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp74dBeVs58


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I wish I could keep my desk that neat


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea my desk is a MESS and im dr suess


----------



## xbonez (Dec 22, 2010)

I swear to God one of these days I'll spend the entire day cleaning up my desk just so I can take a pic to put it up here.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 22, 2010)

xbonez said:


> I swear to God one of these days I'll spend the entire day cleaning up my desk just so I can take a pic to put it up here.



I've actually done that before


----------



## travva (Dec 23, 2010)

got my nxzt led thing put in (bought a 2nd one as they wanted me to rma the damn thing) looks pretty nice and it occurred to me it looks very christmasy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2010)

travva said:


> got my nxzt led thing put in (bought a 2nd one as they wanted me to rma the damn thing) looks pretty nice and it occurred to me it looks very christmasy!
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FFYRW6YzhYs/TRKU64OWLEI/AAAAAAAAAps/gGJ-N2jaCAo/s800/IMG_0663.JPG
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_FFYRW6YzhYs/TRKVKdKmrWI/AAAAAAAAAqQ/hDHLkkP24Sc/s800/IMG_0669.JPG



you should totally be crunching and folding on that fucker


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> generally, wires hanging off them with the muiltimeter and potentiometers still attached is a good sign 'this guy is legit, it just failed under regular use'



Lets just say I'm really good at covering my soldering tracks. lol.

And, like Sneeky, extra voltage is just regular usage for me. 



WhiteNoise said:


> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/IMG_0371.jpg



You should mod that portable AC into a phase change. lol


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

BAM!


----------



## travva (Dec 23, 2010)

oooooooooooooooh. 970!!!! do want.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, the stock voltage keeps this chip room temperature 

I'm gonna go for a 200blk run after I get back on water.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks, the stock voltage keeps this chip room temperature
> 
> I'm gonna go for a 200blk run after I get back on water.



If I didn't think I would get in trouble.. I'd report you for still using that signature! Even more now that you got that chip!!

Can't wait to see it under water again!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dude that 970 looks awesome! I wish i could afford it


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> If I didn't think I would get in trouble.. I'd report you for still using that signature! Even more now that you got that chip!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it under water again!



I know right?! I suck for it.  Maybe I'll get a new one for Christmas 

Just set a quick and dirty 160blk and tested with Prime95, temps are under 70º   Damn low voltage chips ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I know right?! I suck for it.  Maybe I'll get a new one for Christmas
> 
> Just set a quick and dirty 160blk and tested with Prime95, temps are under 70º   Damn low voltage chips ♥ ♥ ♥



What cooler are you using?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cooler Master Hyper 212+
sub$30 cooler


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> BAM!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101222/Capture001597.jpg



That's a large BAM that Emeril's computer?
OH snap!

All the same well done sir!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> sub$30 cooler



Nice! Thats good temps for a hyper


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

And yet more stuffs for upgrades.






They really should just give me more room in my sig, there are like 6 (soon to be 7) other PC's not listed on here.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 23, 2010)

Got this baby at a local thrift store today for $25. Has a 2.8GHz P4 with HT, 512MB of DDR2, DVD drive, etc. It needed a hard drive (didn't have one in it) so I threw in a spare 320GB Seagate I had lying around. Works absolutely perfectly with a fresh XP install. Hopefully I'll make a pretty penny off of it, but if not, it'll make a nice spare rig. The thing is dead silent.






Nothing special on the inside, just Dell's signature proprietary hardware :shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got this baby at a local thrift store today for $25. Has a 2.8GHz P4 with HT, 512MB of DDR2, DVD drive, etc. It needed a hard drive (didn't have one in it) so I threw in a spare 320GB Seagate I had lying around. Works absolutely perfectly with a fresh XP install. Hopefully I'll make a pretty penny off of it, but if not, it'll make a nice spare rig. The thing is dead silent.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/Dell Dimension E310.jpg
> 
> Nothing special on the inside, just Dell's signature proprietary hardware :shadedshu



Not bad for 25 dollars, IMO that's what the case is worth.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got this baby at a local thrift store today for $25. Has a 2.8GHz P4 with HT, 512MB of DDR2, DVD drive, etc. It needed a hard drive (didn't have one in it) so I threw in a spare 320GB Seagate I had lying around. Works absolutely perfectly with a fresh XP install. Hopefully I'll make a pretty penny off of it, but if not, it'll make a nice spare rig. The thing is dead silent.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/Dell Dimension E310.jpg
> 
> Nothing special on the inside, just Dell's signature proprietary hardware :shadedshu



Yeah man nice deal on that. I wish i always had some extra cash for when i come across good deals like that!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2010)

Moved back and rearranged for this summer so that my case is able to exhaust hot air through the window . 









And on the left of this next picture is the reason why I don't have a tri-SLI/Crossfire setup with 3x 27 inch monitors for eyefinity. It has cost me twice as much as my rig atm


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

Very neat desk, 

but..

how does the plastic drawers to the left hold up your subwoofer? And, won't you have better sound / less unwanted vibrations if you placed it on the ground? 

or...

is that not a subwoofer at all?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Moved back and rearranged for this summer so that my case is able to exhaust hot air through the window .
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7923/img0163tj.jpg
> 
> ...





Nice setup!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Very neat desk,
> 
> but..
> 
> ...



It's a subwoofer, so far there is no unwanted vibrations since there will be alot more unwanted vibrations if I place it on the floor because believe it or not, I am on the second story of my house 

Oh and to be fair, there's alot of heavy stuff in that plastic storage box thing so It doesn't really vibrate at all plus the surface of it is wooden.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 23, 2010)

randomflip said:


> It's a subwoofer, so far there is no unwanted vibrations since there will be alot more unwanted vibrations if I place it on the floor because believe it or not, I am on the second story of my house
> 
> Oh and to be fair, there's alot of heavy stuff in that plastic storage box thing so It doesn't really vibrate at all plus the surface of it is wooden.




For the longest time I had my sub woofer on something  like that, and never had a problem other than it seemed to make floor vibrate more (was on the second floor of the house), and my old lady got tired of it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

hmm. I'm guessing your subwoofer isn't too heavy then. My Z5500's 10" subwoofer weighs atleast 50 lbs. I doubt anything but the ground or a very sturdy table would hold it up.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> hmm. I'm guessing your subwoofer isn't too heavy then. My Z5500's 10" subwoofer weighs atleast 50 lbs. I doubt anything but the ground or a very sturdy table would hold it up.



It's only 6 kilograms in the spec, this table i have my subwoofer on used to support my antec twelve hundred which is probably much heavier than your subwoofer if that gives you a bit of an idea.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2010)

randomflip said:


> It's only 6 kilograms in the spec, this table i have my subwoofer on used to support my antec twelve hundred which is probably much heavier than your subwoofer if that gives you a bit of an idea.



Lol...that's a very strong sign that I need to start hitting the gym more often. i swear to god when I tried to move it, it felt no less than 50lbs.

True, coming to think of it, the Antec 1200 is heavier than my subwoofer. I bet the subwoofer feels heavier though coz its awkward to lift.

PS - very OT, but your avatar is very captivating.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 23, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Lol...that's a very strong sign that I need to start hitting the gym more often. i swear to god when I tried to move it, it felt no less than 50lbs.
> 
> True, coming to think of it, the Antec 1200 is heavier than my subwoofer. I bet the subwoofer feels heavier though coz its awkward to lift.
> 
> PS - very OT, but your avatar is very captivating.



Your subs weigh 34lbs if you put it on the scale my friend has these speakers and they are surprisingly much heavier, my subs on the other hand only weighs around 13lbs. And thank you


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got this baby at a local thrift store today for $25. Has a 2.8GHz P4 with HT, 512MB of DDR2, DVD drive, etc. It needed a hard drive (didn't have one in it) so I threw in a spare 320GB Seagate I had lying around. Works absolutely perfectly with a fresh XP install. Hopefully I'll make a pretty penny off of it, but if not, it'll make a nice spare rig. The thing is dead silent.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101223/Dell Dimension E310.jpg
> 
> Nothing special on the inside, just Dell's signature proprietary hardware :shadedshu



I think that's new enough that it takes standard psus and such. It's just in the BTX formfactor. Never really took off.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think that's new enough that it takes standard psus and such. It's just in the BTX formfactor. Never really took off.



Thats our Wile E, always a smile in his Face!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 24, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Moved back and rearranged for this summer so that my case is able to exhaust hot air through the window .
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7923/img0163tj.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice setup there bro hows your (mine) HD5870 going?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 24, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Moved back and rearranged for this summer so that my case is able to exhaust hot air through the window .
> 
> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7923/img0163tj.jpg
> 
> ...


Sick rig and a drumset......can I buy this room?


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think that's new enough that it takes standard psus and such. It's just in the BTX formfactor. Never really took off.



yeah like anyone wants an backwards upside down PC sounds like something the Irish came up with just to fuck with the Brits


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

My folding rig coming together. Just waiting on the RAM, and cooler (Eco Coolit Liquid Cooler)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

so you got it ^^

hows the quality of it?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

So far so.good. feels a little wobbly but I'm sure once everything is installed, it'll be solid.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

xbonez said:


> So far so.good. feels a little wobbly but I'm sure once everything is installed, it'll be solid.



I like that little bench. How much did you pay for it? I wouldn't mind buying one, or building my own tech bench. Hmm that sounds like a great project. Is acrylic hard to work with? I guess i could build one out of wood with some 360mm rad spots. I need to get a decent lan rig together though then too for lan's. That's my only problem haha i feel like if i build a rig for lan's it can't get gamed on since it will be folded on. I hate interrupting work units to game.

For gaming i need to build a amd system with like a quad and a cheap 770 mobo with like a 5850. But then i see spending that much money i could get a cheap 1156 setup with a gtx 460 and see that as PPD.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I like that little bench. How much did you pay for it? I wouldn't mind buying one, or building my own tech bench. Hmm that sounds like a great project. Is acrylic hard to work with? I guess i could build one out of wood with some 360mm rad spots. I need to get a decent lan rig together though then too for lan's. That's my only problem haha i feel like if i build a rig for lan's it can't get gamed on since it will be folded on. I hate interrupting work units to game.
> 
> For gaming i need to build a amd system with like a quad and a cheap 770 mobo with like a 5850. But then i see spending that much money i could get a cheap 1156 setup with a gtx 460 and see that as PPD.



thats how it starts lol 

the addiction is getting to you


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats how it starts lol
> 
> the addiction is getting to you



Man it's already been there! I hate using my folding rig cause i don't wanna hurt the ppd  So i just use my old p4 system with a 6600gt for everyday usage and for some older games.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

XD

im going to use the incoming PII 925 for gaming now, the i7 is totally overkill, and i could get 1000PPD more in wcg with it 

then ill fold on the amd rig, cause fah and wcg impact each other quite a bit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats how it starts lol
> 
> the addiction is getting to you



till he plans his sixth rig like me, or his 20-30th when he looks at the steamrollers of our team


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> XD
> 
> im going to use the incoming PII 925 for gaming now, the i7 is totally overkill, and i could get 1000PPD more in wcg with it
> 
> then ill fold on the amd rig, cause fah and wcg impact each other quite a bit



Ahh that wouldn't be a bad idea then either. I could crunch on the AMD rig and as of now, im not addicted to crunching like i am folding.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

well folding def gives you more PPD 

and i might put another i7 under the f@h team if i get one more one day, but iven been on wcg team for almost a year now, i wont turn over the i7 just yet lol

and besides when i do get the 2x275s + the 460 up and running i should have 25k+ a day


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Ahh that wouldn't be a bad idea then either. I could crunch on the AMD rig and as of now, im not addicted to crunching like i am folding.



i stopped folding, and only crunch today. at some point in your future you will eventually run out of money, and then there are 3 options:
-keep folding and crunching, and spend a little money on both
-keep crunching, spend most on crunching and some on videocards that give good performance instead of good PPD, if you game.
-keep folding, spend most on VGAs, and you have to buy NVIDIA ones,in order to get good PPD/Watt

just to give you a lookout on what may come!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 24, 2010)

@Josh154 you asked " Is acrylic hard to work with?" it's not that much more work than wood you just gotta remember to measure twice cut once and take your time,  patience will reward you with a good lookin tech station that'll make this lot jealous for sure


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

Right on the fact of taking your time with acrylic.. If you don't take your time when you cut your pieces, it'll start to melt on you. But, the Modders Acrylic from Mod/smart is suppose to be the best modding acrylic out there. I have some panels for my build, but yet to have the spot to be at using it..


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I like that little bench. How much did you pay for it?



Roughly 40 bucks, shipped. From Amazon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Roughly 40 bucks, shipped. From Amazon.



Here's a link For him.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 24, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i stopped folding, and only crunch today. at some point in your future you will eventually run out of money, and then there are 3 options:
> -keep folding and crunching, and spend a little money on both
> -keep crunching, spend most on crunching and some on videocards that give good performance instead of good PPD, if you game.
> -keep folding, spend most on VGAs, and you have to buy NVIDIA ones,in order to get good PPD/Watt
> ...



Well im only 16 right now so mom's paying for electricity bill  Then college with a dorm for a bit so that's covered then. Then after that, well i guess im on my own 



Athlonite said:


> @josh154 you asked " Is acrylic hard to work with?" it's not that much more work than wood you just gotta remember to measure twice cut once and take your time,  patience will reward you with a good lookin tech station that'll make this lot jealous for sure



Hmm, well i may have to look into it and start drawing up some plans. What's some good programs to use? Google sketchup?



Cold Storm said:


> Here's a link For him.



Cool thanks man!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> @josh154 you asked " Is acrylic hard to work with?" it's not that much more work than wood you just gotta remember to measure twice cut once and take your time,  patience will reward you with a good lookin tech station that'll make this lot jealous for sure



Personally I think acrylic is more forgiving than wood, as it's tensile strength is higher, and not dependent on the quality of the wood itself, and even the "expensive" stuff is cheap. Also it's far easier to bend acrylic, than wood, as all acrylic requires is a blow dryer or a heat gun, and some time, where as wood depending on the thickness can require equipment that's expensive and hard to find.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2010)

Finally, got around to cleaning my desk, and took a pic. To the left of the monitor, below is my main rig, and above it, on the desk is where my folding/crunching rig is coming together.







And to the right of the monitor, is a Vinyl player


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 24, 2010)

xbonez said:


> Finally, got around to cleaning my desk, and took a pic. To the left of the monitor, below is my main rig, and above it, on the desk is where my folding/crunching rig is coming together.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1276196/IMAG0150.jpg
> 
> And to the right of the monitor, is a Vinyl player



That setup is redonkuless! (yes I meant REDONKULESS!), I wish, I had kept my vinyl.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2010)

MMmmmmmmm, Vinyl. (Yes, it is capitalized on purpose)

I'm saving to grab a replacement P-Mount Ortofon cartridge and Phono preamp fopr my old Technics turntable, just to get set back up. Then I'll work on getting a new table.


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 25, 2010)

hii guys, this is my new workstation...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 25, 2010)

^ 
Absolutely awesome 

I need to get more organized. That will be my new year resolution.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Got bored yesterday and started messing around with my camera. 






Oh, and merry Christmas to all my TPU buddies.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got bored yesterday and started messing around with my camera.



Ha, I didn't know what to do with myself, I normally complain about stuff and say if I only had the time, yet when I do have the time, I'm so bored I haven't a clue what to do.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 25, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> hii guys, this is my new workstation...
> 
> [url]http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/4205/s5033545.jpg[/URL]



where do you guys get these nice workstations from  can come provide me with links to something similar?? ive been looking for ages for one big enough to put the case on top


----------



## Reventon (Dec 25, 2010)

spectrus77 said:


> hii guys, this is my new workstation...
> 
> [url]http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/4205/s5033545.jpg[/URL]



Damn the looks fantastic. Love your rig too.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 25, 2010)

Xmas stuff. Case, bluray, fans, sidepanel and clean looking grills/filters.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

i love the looks of that LL case, dunno why there isnt more of them


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't wait to post back here.... I got my first water cooling kit for Xmas.... will report back with pics when I receive it and have it installed.

Nice builds guys!!!


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2010)

Christmas goodies:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

you know you promised me the 2nd ax750 right?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 26, 2010)

Confused by the 8400 in the middle. Why? Or was it more of a why not choice?


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2010)

The i5 760 bundle will replace my system specs UD5/i7 combo. Then those power supplies and hard drives will power my dedicated crunchers. The 8400GS is because I don't really need any graphical power to crunch.

Should end up with something like this:

R3E + 950 + 8400GS + WDC Blue + AX750 (WCG)
UD5 + 920 + (for now 460) + WDC Blue + AX750 (WCG)
CHIV + 1090T + (eventually 480 + 460) + spare drive + HX1000W (F@H)
P7P55D-E + i5 760 + (eventually 6950 or 570) + HX750 (Games and stuff)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 26, 2010)

Temps on the H70 on exhaust are as low as they were on intake in my stacker. Not even sure how that's possible, there must be no heat build up at all.


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2010)

That TwinFrozr cooler looks awesome. Do you have any close-ups of that graphics card?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 26, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2095850&postcount=57

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2103677&postcount=3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2095850&postcount=57
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=2103677&postcount=3


----------



## ALI3NTIG3R (Dec 26, 2010)

Little Update


----------



## dclprojekt (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok it's about time I got around to posting pics of my rig or rigs.  So here's a few pics over the years.
2007 First PC I ever built from scratch, E6750@2.6ghz, 2GB Ram, XFX 8800gts 320mb, 160gb HD.




Next up last year sometime I think.
2009 PC built form all used parts, Q9450@2.6ghz, 6gb Ram, ATI 4870 1gb, numerous HDs for storage.




Now I don't have a house of my own so I got no rig for a while.  I know the cable management could be better too.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 27, 2010)

dclprojekt said:


> Ok it's about time I got around to posting pics of my rig or rigs.  So here's a few pics over the years.
> 2007 First PC I ever built from scratch, E6750@2.6ghz, 2GB Ram, XFX 8800gts 320mb, 160gb HD.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101227/2007PC005.jpg
> Next up last year sometime I think.
> ...




wow i like that cpu cooler from your second build, wich one is that?


----------



## dclprojekt (Dec 27, 2010)

That would be the Zerotherm Zen 120mm.  It's quite the beast of a CPU cooler but boy does it keep those temps down!


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow looking at all these pic's of everybody's comp's makes me want to  My mobo didn't show up today like it was supposed too and i still haven't gotten my newegg gift card. Newegg is really dropping the ball on this one. It was purchased on the 24th and it's now the 27th and i still haven't seen my e-certificate. Dam i know i won't be asking for newegg gift cards for christmas or my birthday ever again. 

I just want my rig put together. I got black op's and starcraft 2 for christmas that i've been dying to play now but i can't. Dammit shipping companies need to hurry their arses up during the holiday season.

Rig's look awesome guys! Keep the pic's coming! I did a little refresh on my room and will be postin some pic's of my room later


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Wow looking at all these pic's of everybody's comp's makes me want to  My mobo didn't show up today like it was supposed too and i still haven't gotten my newegg gift card. Newegg is really dropping the ball on this one. It was purchased on the 24th and it's now the 27th and i still haven't seen my e-certificate. Dam i know i won't be asking for newegg gift cards for christmas or my birthday ever again.
> 
> I just want my rig put together. I got black op's and starcraft 2 for christmas that i've been dying to play now but i can't. Dammit shipping companies need to hurry their arses up during the holiday season.
> 
> Rig's look awesome guys! Keep the pic's coming! I did a little refresh on my room and will be postin some pic's of my room later



Yeah, tell me about that. My packages have been coming in atleast 2-3 days later than expected, if not more. I should have had the RAM by thu-fri last week, and still no sign of it.

I finally got around to cleaning my desk, and posted pics. Check them out in the previous page if you didn't.


----------



## Jakeman97 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: NewEgg/UPS shipping*



Josh154 said:


> Wow looking at all these pic's of everybody's comp's makes me want to  My mobo didn't show up today like it was supposed too and i still haven't gotten my newegg gift card. Newegg is really dropping the ball on this one. It was purchased on the 24th and it's now the 27th and i still haven't seen my e-certificate. Dam i know i won't be asking for newegg gift cards for christmas or my birthday ever again.
> 
> I just want my rig put together. I got black op's and starcraft 2 for christmas that i've been dying to play now but i can't. Dammit shipping companies need to hurry their arses up during the holiday season.
> 
> Rig's look awesome guys! Keep the pic's coming! I did a little refresh on my room and will be postin some pic's of my room later



NewEgg are not miracle workers.  You ordered as stated on the 24th (Christmas Eve) they probably shutdown the shipping dept. at noon. Obviously they didn't work on Christmas Day the 25th and neither did we/UPS. the 26th was a Sunday and no NewEgg or UPS either. Today being Monday the 27th your order was probably picked (if you put in early on the 24th) and the info electronically sent to UPS for pickup. All that being said and you had 3 Day Select and not free shipping look for your package around the 30th at the earliest if your not in a Northeast snowbound area


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> NewEgg are not miracle workers.  You ordered as stated on the 24th (Christmas Eve) they probably shutdown the shipping dept. at noon. Obviously they didn't work on Christmas Day the 25th and neither did we/UPS. the 26th was a Sunday and no NewEgg or UPS either. Today being Monday the 27th your order was probably picked (if you put in early on the 24th) and the info electronically sent to UPS for pickup. All that being said and you had 3 Day Select and not free shipping look for your package around the 30th at the earliest if your not in a Northeast snowbound area



+1

people need to relax a bit, its holidays AND weekend at the same time

i can assure you that NOTHING! will happen at that moment

so wait till wednesday/friday then i can understand your complaints


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> NewEgg are not miracle workers.  You ordered as stated on the 24th (Christmas Eve) they probably shutdown the shipping dept. at noon. Obviously they didn't work on Christmas Day the 25th and neither did we/UPS. the 26th was a Sunday and no NewEgg or UPS either. Today being Monday the 27th your order was probably picked (if you put in early on the 24th) and the info electronically sent to UPS for pickup. All that being said and you had 3 Day Select and not free shipping look for your package around the 30th at the earliest if your not in a Northeast snowbound area



You gotta also make to the fact that if you order something.. it has to be ordered by 4PM EST.. any later and you will not get it shipped, unless spending the extra loot which makes it by 4:30 at the latest..

I've had plenty of misshaps with shipping.. from Newegg to UPS.. but its more UPS flops then anything.. I overnight everything I order, yes it costs, but I got burned by Newegg with a open box mobo.. Not doing that again... So, I order at 4am Thursday and I'll get it Friday.. I had 5 straight orders where UPS didn't get it on the air plane on time... Oops.. but I got it every package on Saturday due to me calling and calling.. 

Things take time.. its the holiday.. Their going to be slower.. you just gotta get the right shipping.. if it costs more.. Oh, well.. You get it..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 27, 2010)

A quick LAN / Folding machine update!












Will have more soon!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

I should have pictures tonight, if not tomorrow with a box of rads.. lol


----------



## Patches O'Houlihan (Dec 27, 2010)

> Xmas stuff. Case, bluray, fans, sidepanel and clean looking grills/filters.



I love a good Lian Li build.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jakeman97 said:


> NewEgg are not miracle workers.  You ordered as stated on the 24th (Christmas Eve) they probably shutdown the shipping dept. at noon. Obviously they didn't work on Christmas Day the 25th and neither did we/UPS. the 26th was a Sunday and no NewEgg or UPS either. Today being Monday the 27th your order was probably picked (if you put in early on the 24th) and the info electronically sent to UPS for pickup. All that being said and you had 3 Day Select and not free shipping look for your package around the 30th at the earliest if your not in a Northeast snowbound area



I would totally agree with you if I had something being shipped to me from newegg. Obviously you didn't understand my post. I have a e-certificate coming. These are usually instant from any other site I've seen. Its been 3 days and a dam e-certificate can't go through e-mail? Like seriously. I know ur point on the shipping part I wouldn't get upset about that at all. Its just that it should be instant.


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally got the Rampage 3 Extreme up and running 
In BIOS you can auto OC to 3.7GHz, although I've hit 4.3GHz on this board before.. so time to start playing with the OC


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks good KieX!

Everyones looks good.. Best part of the year for hardware pron..

Black Friday/Cyber Monday
Christmas
Income tax check..


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks good KieX!
> 
> Everyones looks good.. Best part of the year for hardware pron..
> 
> ...



I'll most likely only be able to post hardware porn either when i get another job, christmas time or birthday time  Being 16 is nice but then i don't get those income tax check's. 

Hopefully ill get my newegg gift card deal figured out so i can order my ram and post some shots of the finished rig


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm just waiting on an new HD5770 so I can finally go CF the price dropped by ~$100 so I thought yup that's me

http://www.elive.co.nz/his-hd5770-1gb-video-card-ac1154.php


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> I'll most likely only be able to post hardware porn either when i get another job, christmas time or birthday time  Being 16 is nice but then i don't get those income tax check's.
> 
> Hopefully ill get my newegg gift card deal figured out so i can order my ram and post some shots of the finished rig



all right, some peep shots! 






Wait.. two rads? TO where?






In that thing?






Yep! and their smaller then a BI Gen II Xtreme.. 


Dang this 16d work week.. I so want to hook it all up.. but need to sleep since I go back in, in 6h.. lol..


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 28, 2010)

That looks sweet CS shame work has to get in the way eh


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That looks sweet CS shame work has to get in the way eh



Tell me about it man! I just need to cut the hole for the acrylic, and I can place the baby together till I have time to take it apart.. quick connects for the win!


----------



## KieX (Dec 28, 2010)

CS you gonna give that rads the Carbon Fibre treatment too?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 28, 2010)

What fans are on there CS? Noise Blockers?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> CS you gonna give that rads the Carbon Fibre treatment too?




I was thinking about it, but I don't know.. lol..
I'm thinking of the fans instead.. lol But, it would be black, black and carbon fiber..




mlee49 said:


> What fans are on there CS? Noise Blockers?



Nope.. I should of found them.. but instead I got CM Excalibur fans.. almost the same static Pressure as the San ace fans, but only 33dbs.. 

I'm going to debate on the fans.. I'll most likely add a fan controller to the rad since I don't really need that to go on.. plus I got a sweet a$$ controller that is sitting in a box.. Thanks Sneeky! 


Reason I got the two smaller rads instead of the SR1's.. I can place the res/pump combo in it, use a Pull set up and boom, good to go.. The back and front fans will blow inward


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 28, 2010)

Who needs a case?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Who needs a case?
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/trifiredice.jpg



Not you, but you need some cards that scale better in multi card setups!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Who needs a case?
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/trifiredice.jpg



do you throw DICE in there while gaming?


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 28, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Not you, but you need some cards that scale better in multi card setups!



I can play any game at any settings 



Velvet Wafer said:


> do you throw DICE in there while gaming?



Dice is just for benching, phase for daily use


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 28, 2010)

87dtna said:


> I can play any game at any settings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GTA IV, maximum details and 100 fps without dropping below 

so what are max clocks?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> all right, some peep shots!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101227/_C273743.jpg
> 
> ...




Looking freaken awesome!!! 



87dtna said:


> Who needs a case?
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/trifiredice.jpg



I like your tech station

Your rig is sweet as well


----------



## filip007 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have noticed that PSU someday use to suck air from the bottom i wouldn't do that, you don't want to have dust in your box, just turn around and left the vent to be on the upper side, and even with two screws will be ok, if the box don't allow it. Even vent will last longer because of that.


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 28, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> so what are max clocks?




All three can go 980 core clock.  With the Asus and Visiontek together 1030.  The asus can do 1040 core clock alone.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 28, 2010)

87dtna said:


> All three can go 980 core clock.  With the Asus and Visiontek together 1030.  The asus can do 1040 core clock alone.



what about the CPU?


----------



## 87dtna (Dec 28, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> what about the CPU?



Oh, my 920 does 4.2ghz at 1.29v, and 4.4ghz at 1.40, HT on...with air cooling.  On DICE, got it up to 4.9ghz at 1.52v but got shut down with a base clock wall at 233 on this UD3R.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

More stuffs showed up today!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 28, 2010)

And a quick recap of my Christmas gifts, and the ones I bought myself.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 28, 2010)

Tip with the killer, turn off the charts. Makes the menu laggy and establishes an annoying constant connection with an amazon cloud server.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Not you, but you need some cards that scale better in multi card setups!



Like what?


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Like what?



Like the 68xx series since your a ati guy


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Like the 68xx series since your a ati guy



Or, some nvidia cards.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Like the 68xx series since your a ati guy



Not really. Any card with the same or more power is going to scale almost the same, regardless of maker or series.

Lower powered cards will scale better because they are overwhelmed easier. And even tho they scale better, the higher powered cards perform better.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Or, some nvidia cards.



Agreeded and introduce them to folding


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Or, some nvidia cards.



Nope. Don't scale any better at resolutions that make sense for mutli card setups.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Not really. Any card with the same or more power is going to scale almost the same, regardless of maker or series.
> 
> Lower powered cards will scale better because they are overwhelmed easier. And even tho they scale better, the higher powered cards perform better.



Oh im not forsure on this. You probably know more about it than i do. Your current cards are a 58xx series right? I've just heard that the 68xx series scale amazing and what not. I know my 8800gts sli doesn't scale all that well


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Oh im not forsure on this. You probably know more about it than i do. I think ur current cards are a 58xx series and i've just heard that the 68xx series scale amazing and what not. I know my 8800gts sli doesn't scale all that well



It depends heavily on the resolution too. The higher the resolution, the better the scaling. Low resolutions don't scale well because the cards run out of work. It just isn't demanding enough.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It depends heavily on the resolution too. The higher the resolution, the better the scaling. Low resolutions don't scale well because the cards run out of work. It just isn't demanding enough.



True true. If you don't need to upgrade then don't upgrade  It's your money but seem's like you don't mind spending it on comps with a 980x hehe. I know i need to upgrade my 8800's but lack of funds doesn't allow me too


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> True true. If you don't need to upgrade then don't upgrade  It's your money but seem's like you don't mind spending it on comps with a 980x hehe. I know i need to upgrade my 8800's but lack of funds doesn't allow me too



Hell, my 4870X2 is outclassed in many of the new games. I splurged on the 980X at tax return time, because I do a lot of encoding, and it saved me a shitton of encoding time. This tax return will be a video card and SSD. Without tax returns, I'd still be on my 8800GTs and Q6600. I know the feeling of broke, I have 3 kids. lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> True true. If you don't need to upgrade then don't upgrade  It's your money but seem's like you don't mind spending it on comps with a 980x hehe. I know i need to upgrade my 8800's but lack of funds doesn't allow me too



he goes the same way as me,in this case... cheap watercooled power.... without water, these X2s are much like fermis, but with water, they are awesome for the prize they cost


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 29, 2010)

As I recall people were raving about the 69xx card scaling, never saw a real % comparison though.

On another note, that circle is pretty bright. It'd be distracting if I hadn't angled it away.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 30, 2010)

Got sick of bleeding air from my loop. So I done a little moving around and added the 5970 XSPC waterblock. Need to get me another res now and move that pump and hook up the other RAD.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 31, 2010)

Yet another folding / download / ftp box











12 TB of storage
GTX 460 for folding
GT 430 for folding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2010)

ordered this yesterday 
Heatkiller LT

Rad

Pump

Res

Fans

along with compression fittings, distilled water, 

and this tubing


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ordered this yesterday
> Heatkiller LT
> 
> Rad
> ...



Look's like it will be a sweet loop! Be sure to post pics up!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Got my H50 today. So far temps are good.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Changed it to intake already?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, temps are 3*C better while under load.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice! Mine actually get's worse temps as intake but thats cause i have two gts's exhausting out the rear.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2010)

*congrats bro!*



Radical_Edward said:


> Got my H50 today. So far temps are good.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/3fc74369.jpg



sick! stepping it up a notch I see Now you can join the H50 club!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> Changed it to intake already?



an interesting observation. I have two yate Loon fans around my H50 radiator and they were in intake. Just yesterday, I changed them around so both exhaust. My temps on load dropped by about 10 degrees. I'm sure it depends on how the airflow in your case is. My airflow is modelled so that air enters from the front and exits at the rear.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> an interesting observation. I have two yate Loon fans around my H50 radiator and they were in intake. Just yesterday, I changed them around so both exhaust. My temps on load dropped by about 10 degrees. I'm sure it depends on how the airflow in your case is. My airflow is modelled so that air enters from the front and exits at the rear.



The biggest difference is your gpu's. If your GPU's are the type that have a blower fan and blow the exhaust out the rear and your running your h50 as a intake your temps are going to be higher. If you have blower cards and run exhaust on your h50 most likely your temps will drop like yours did 

Now if your cards aren't blower types like the MSI twin fortress cards or the cyclones or anything similar it's best to run your h50 as a intake.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> The biggest difference is your gpu's. If your GPU's are the type that have a blower fan and blow the exhaust out the rear and your running your h50 as a intake your temps are going to be higher. If you have blower cards and run exhaust on your h50 most likely your temps will drop like yours did
> 
> Now if your cards aren't blower types like the MSI twin fortress cards or the cyclones or anything similar it's best to run your h50 as a intake.



True...I run a 470 that throws hot air outside the case.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

xbonez said:


> True...I run a 470 that throws hot air outside the case.



There's your problem right there


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2010)

Josh154 said:


> The biggest difference is your gpu's. If your GPU's are the type that have a blower fan and blow the exhaust out the rear and your running your h50 as a intake your temps are going to be higher. If you have blower cards and run exhaust on your h50 most likely your temps will drop like yours did
> 
> Now if your cards aren't blower types like the MSI twin fortress cards or the cyclones or anything similar it's best to run your h50 as a intake.



I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one my friend. I have two gtx285's that exhaust heat out the back and my H50 was originally rear exhaust fan config. When I flipped it to intake my temps dropped 3-5c, I think this is because the heat produced inside my case is hotter then the outside air/ card exhaust.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 31, 2010)

If you run the H50 as intake make sure you have good top exhaust, otherwise you'll saturate your case with heat. Going intake on my H70 in my stacker raised everything by 10c, even the drives. This negates the benefit of intake, as the rad itself is inside the case. After 30 minutes of OCCT temps were exactly the same as having it exhaust.


----------



## Josh154 (Dec 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one my friend. I have two gtx285's that exhaust heat out the back and my H50 was originally rear exhaust fan config. When I flipped it to intake my temps dropped 3-5c, I think this is because the heat produced inside my case is hotter then the outside air/ card exhaust.



Hmm i get opposite results of you. I have two case fan's exhausting up top and the h50 as a rear exhaust. When i have rear intake my temps go up 7-10C over exhaust.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you run the H50 as intake make sure you have good top exhaust, otherwise you'll saturate your case with heat. Going intake on my H70 in my stacker raised everything by 10c, even the drives. This negates the benefit of intake, as the rad itself is inside the case. After 30 minutes of OCCT temps were exactly the same as having it exhaust.



I have two top CM 120mm exhaust fans and my 120mm side panel fan is also exhaust.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got to move that clip-on lamp to a better location. I don't know where though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hell, my 4870X2 is outclassed in many of the new games. I splurged on the 980X at tax return time, because I do a lot of encoding, and it saved me a shitton of encoding time. This tax return will be a video card and SSD. Without tax returns, I'd still be on my 8800GTs and Q6600. I know the feeling of broke, I have 3 kids. lol.



whats wrong with them


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> whats wrong with them



What's wrong with kids?

They eat all your food, spend all your money, and then tell you your ruining their life when you don't give them whatever they want!wtf:

*Vasectomy FTW!!*


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm im a kid actually and i eat like crazy and spend all their money  It's amazing being a kid i love it! Taking advantage of it as long as i can!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hmm im a kid actually and i eat like crazy and spend all their money  It's amazing being a kid i love it! Taking advantage of it as long as i can!



As a man lucky enough to have dodged being a biological father ( dated a few women with kids( in fact 2 of them still call me uncle Chris, and I babysit them)), I don't mind kids, for the most part I have to say their fun, but some times, you they make you so mad you want tie them up with duct tape and throw them in the closet and forget about them!:shadedshu

As a man whom is fairly young (26), not ready for kids of my own, and not sure I ever will be!


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> As a man lucky enough to have dodged being a biological father ( dated a few women with kids( in fact 2 of them still call me uncle Chris, and I babysit them)), I don't mind kids, for the most part I have to say their fun, but some times, you they make you so mad you want tie them up with duct tape and throw them in the closet and forget about them!:shadedshu
> 
> As a man whom is fairly young (26), not ready for kids of my own, and not sure I ever will be!



I hear ya ... and... cougar hunting much?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> As a man lucky enough to have dodged being a biological father ( dated a few women with kids( in fact 2 of them still call me uncle Chris, and I babysit them)), I don't mind kids, for the most part I have to say their fun, but some times, you they make you so mad you want tie them up with duct tape and throw them in the closet and forget about them!:shadedshu
> 
> As a man whom is fairly young (26), not ready for kids of my own, and not sure I ever will be!



as a man with a kid of 10 I didn't think I was but along he came and well that all changed at 26 you've a little ways to go I was 30 and all my brothers and sisters had kids I wouldn't be without him now he such a cool kid


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 1, 2011)

H.. I hear ya.. I have dodged the bullet and now just living life with the girl I'm with... But, you got two things that I need you to change.. your name.. and your age... 

 I can get over the age thing in 25 days... The name has to be changed! lol More pron guys.. I'm at work on New Years with nothing to look at but sheets of paper!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 1, 2011)

phanbuey said:


> I hear ya ... and... cougar hunting much?



Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it, I dated women of my age, and I got tired of immature whiney shenanigans rather quickly.



Athlonite said:


> as a man with a kid of 10 I didn't think I was but along he came and well that all changed at 26 you've a little ways to go I was 30 and all my brothers and sisters had kids I wouldn't be without him now he such a cool kid



As I said I enjoy kids, but I also enjoy them much better when their not mine, and when I tire of them I cna give them back (usually jacked up on caffiene and sugar).



Cold Storm said:


> H.. I hear ya.. I have dodged the bullet and now just living life with the girl I'm with... But, you got two things that I need you to change.. your name.. and your age...
> 
> I can get over the age thing in 25 days... The name has to be changed! lol More pron guys.. I'm at work on New Years with nothing to look at but sheets of paper!



The name is sacred!








Also happy new years.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

i never used duct tape and a closet, but i did use handcuffs and a clothes line.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i never used duct tape and a closet, but i did use handcuffs and a clothes line.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> More pron guys.. I'm at work on New Years with nothing to look at but sheets of paper!



wish granted


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't that against the rules here Athlonite?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2011)

pic changed but it would have been worth the ban tho


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not so sure about that. She was kinda a butterface imo.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm not so sure about that. She was kinda a butterface imo.



Indeed, now he gets an infraction for dragging this thread off topic instead. Good thing the picture was changed.

Stay on topic. Post your PC ATM pics.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 2, 2011)

i always miss the good parts 

i just saw my first proc,a 5600+, that was killed thru the shortage of a board.... say goodbye little fella!
in silicone heaven there will be many of your brothers, even tho some had a fracture death, instead of an electrocution


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 2, 2011)

My christmas present to myself this year. $950 i7 system


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice 970 there, do you like that heatsink? What's the switch on the top for?

Also 12GB?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2011)

probably something like fan speed selector from the looks


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice 970 there, do you like that heatsink? What's the switch on the top for?
> 
> Also 12GB?



The heat sink is actually quite nice and does an effective job at keeping the thing cool the top switch is a Q and P switch for quiet and performance if you dont have pwm control 

it usualy idles at 30c on all 6 cores with the fan at 900rpm and gets to about 55 - 60c under full linpack load. 

and yes it is 12gb got 3 kits of the stuff on sale $44 a pop 


EDIT: heres a SS


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice looking rig and temps!!!

I hope to get my i7 970 this week
I have the Sabertooth motherboard and love it. Able to get 4.4GHz stable with my 920.
However I am going to place the 970 on the Rampage III Extreme to see what I can do with it (OC)...


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah my 970 runs a 160blk with just 1.32V. 4.0Ghz with 12 threads is just fun 

Need to upgrade to a pair of 570's with water blocks.


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2011)

The case is getting a cleaning.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2392.jpg
> 
> The case is getting a cleaning.



How much do test benches cost, I need something like this for when I'm messing around with hardware?


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the one I bought: http://www.petrastechshop.com/hssttdetest11.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 2, 2011)

My Xmas Present to My self A XSPC Water cooling System. I finally went with WC..... Now looking for new case before I make the switch to a SB System any suggestions???? Budget for the case $100 to $150...

Let me know about the loop Good?? Bad???


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 2, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> My Xmas Present to My self A XSPC Water cooling System. I finally went with WC..... Now looking for new case before I make the switch to a SB System any suggestions???? Budget for the case $100 to $150...
> 
> Let me know about the loop Good?? Bad???
> 
> ...



Very nice, I like how it accents the red on the graphics cards.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh nVidia Surround, how I love thee:


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 2, 2011)

Freakin nice man!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Freakin nice man!



Thanks 

If only Mass Effect 1 and 2 supported 5670x1080...they don't 

Left 4 Dead 2 is pretty awesome across three screens, though. And I am going to dig out an oldie: Homeworld 2. It can be run at pretty much any resolution, and space battles across three monitors should be just awesome.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I tried 5760x1080 eyefinity before and didn't really care for.  I'm a fast pace gamer and I found myself only concentrating on the center screen anyway.  But if you play black ops, thats the setup you'll want (since everyone just camps in that game  )

This was my setup...now I just use 2 screens and the third monitor is for my wifes pc-


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2011)

My folding rig on an open bench running a Q6600 and two 470s.






Will be switching the cooler for an H50 from my main rig soon, as I'm going custom water cooling on that.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gosh all of your guys rigs are amazing! Im embarrassed to post mine now 

I love the look's of those sabertooth mobo's. I'll eventually upgrade to a different mobo but for now after i get the i7 rig running it's upgrading the gpus 

May post a pic up later tonight or tomorrow after i get my RAM and get the rig running.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 2, 2011)

A better overall shot of my PC at the moment.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks amazing man! Paint that interior black and add another 5770


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

No go on the black thing. I still plan on using carbon fiber tape. 

I thought about another 5770, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> No go on the black thing. I still plan on using carbon fiber tape.
> 
> I thought about another 5770, we'll see what happens.



Carbon fiber tape? Wow that would be sick!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 3, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Very nice, I like how it accents the red on the graphics cards.



Thanks bud!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Radical Edward, You mean the Carbon Fiber Vinyl that is at Frozen/Sidewinders?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, you can get it quite a few other places too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, you can get it quite a few other places too.



Check the pricing out. Sidewinder has it a lot cheaper then Frozen does. Plus Gary has a lot more "sizes" to choose from.. 3m is suppose to be raising the price of the vinyl in the next month due to the popular status it has gotten. Gary said he will be able to keep the price the same even when they raise it..

I'm just glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought this to replace my Gigabyte 870A-UD3 that was DOA, and to test parts before 15 day return policy ends.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2011)

crosses fingers that the new board is fine this time


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> crosses fingers that the new board is fine this time



If it's not, I would seem to have the irritating ability to purchase Gigabyte boards that are only DOA or malfunctioning.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2011)

lol yeah that would be kinda sad 

but wtf GB, a floppy AND IDE port? c'mon


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol yeah that would be kinda sad
> 
> but wtf GB, a floppy AND IDE port? c'mon



I'm with you on the floppy port, but I will be using the IDE in this build.






Oh and picked this up too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

One thing I see a lot of people do.. and This isn't saying that AMD is bad.. I have a AMD x3 system at home.. But, a lot of people are "learning" how to build their computers now a day.. So, they see that a board, has those two things and go for it.. Yes, its old tech... But, some people still have the ide optical drive that won't die..

[H] please say that hdmi cable wasn't to much money..


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> [H] please say that hdmi cable wasn't to much money..



looks fancy, expect the worst :shadedshu but Hardstuff would know better than to get ripped off unless he really needed it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> One thing I see a lot of people do.. and This isn't saying that AMD is bad.. I have a AMD x3 system at home.. But, a lot of people are "learning" how to build their computers now a day.. So, they see that a board, has those two things and go for it.. Yes, its old tech... But, some people still have the ide optical drive that won't die..
> 
> [H] please say that hdmi cable wasn't to much money..



I'm using IDE, because it's also a storage machine, so in order to have 8 internal drives I had to go IDE on the optical and HDD.



Bo$$ said:


> looks fancy, expect the worst :shadedshu but Hardstuff would know better than to get ripped off unless he really needed it



It was $14.99, there is no way in hell I would pay more than $2.50 a foot for HDMI. It wass cheaper than a DVI or VGA cable of the same length by 20 dollars, only reason I bought it, I'm not much into HDMI.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh also decided to ditch the BFG, and go with an Antec PSU I picked up on black friday.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> looks fancy, expect the worst :shadedshu but Hardstuff would know better than to get ripped off unless he really needed it





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm using IDE, because it's also a storage machine, so in order to have 8 internal drives I had to go IDE on the optical and HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> It was $14.99, there is no way in hell I would pay more than $2.50 a foot for HDMI. It wass cheaper than a DVI or VGA cable of the same length by 20 dollars, only reason I bought it, I'm not much into HDMI.



I just hate to see a person buy HDMI cables when they should be no more then $10 for 12f.. due to HDMI being the same thing no matter what.. 

Yeah, IDE is still a reliable source... Just glad that their still doing it on boards..


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I just hate to see a person buy HDMI cables when they should be no more then $10 for 12f.. due to HDMI being the same thing no matter what..



I payed 14 for 15 foot, so I'm happy, and your right HDMI is the same no matter what as far as standards go, but their is a difference in materials, and the quality of construction, and warranty's, IMO it's no more different than say a EVGA video card, and an ECS video card.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Small update, started construction.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Coming along good! Stock cooler FTL! I have a stock phenom II quad cooler that is setting in a box somewhere. It's the heatpipe version.

I like how you have your HDD's numbered


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Coming along good! Stock cooler FTL! I have a stock phenom II quad cooler that is setting in a box somewhere. It's the heatpipe version.
> 
> I like how you have your HDD's numbered



The stock cooler is more than enough for me, not really going to overclock, it's not even a BE processor.

A quick update.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

My folding rig with the Silverstone 1kW modular PSU (no more wire clutter...woot!)






And the 8800 added:


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ahh look's much better  Maybe try swapping the the 8800gt with the bottom 470 so the 470 can get better airflow?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Ahh look's much better  Maybe try swapping the the 8800gt with the bottom 470 so the 470 can get better airflow?



Would ahve like to do that but the 470 doesn't sit on the lowermost PCI-E because of the power/reset/hdd pins (its a long card).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Would ahve like to do that but the 470 doesn't sit on the lowermost PCI-E because of the power/reset/hdd pins (its a long card).



Oh yeah, i forgot about that. Oh well once you get your i7 rig you can change it up


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Another update


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Another update
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10834.jpg
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10835.jpg



Oooh there's the gpu's  What case is that?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oooh there's the gpu's  What case is that?



It's an Antec DF-35, I was able to get mine for $45 dollars from Fry's.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's an Antec DF-35, I was able to get mine for $45 dollars from Fry's.



Wow, that look's pretty stinkin good for $45! I paid like $44 for my lexa s.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Wow, that look's pretty stinkin good for $45! I paid like $44 for my lexa s.



The box was beat to hell, supposedly one of the stocking staff, lost his sanity and began to smash stuff with a fire axe, this was damaged (he put the axe right through the side window) I bought it, explained my situation to Antec, and they sent me a brand new case with a new warranty.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The box was beat to hell, supposedly one of the stocking staff, lost his sanity and began to smash stuff with a fire axe, this was damaged (he put the axe right through the side window) I bought it, explained my situation to Antec, and they sent me a brand new case with a new warranty.



Holy crap! That's a win on your part 

I doubt my package is coming tonight. Again another fail on UPS part. I contacted newegg earlier and the only thing they could do for me is to file a claim with them after i receive the package and newegg will refund me the money from UPS.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

MOAR!







                                      +








                                      =

/mess








Almost done.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy crap! Wire galore! Cable management was looking amazing but  Those molex connections just threw it all off.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Holy crap! Wire galore! Cable management was looking amazing but  Those molex connections just threw it all off.



Cable management in this case is not so good, also this just to see if everything works, if it does I will redo it into a much better configuration.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Cable management in this case is not so good, also this just to see if everything works, if it does I will redo it into a much better configuration.



Yeah i noticed that looking at the case futher. For checking to see if everything works that's still some decent cable managment on the HDD's!


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude no come on, I'm not trying to be high and mighty here but I could gouge my eyes out and do better cable management blind.  That looks like like an Antec 200 or 300 case, I had one of those for my backup PC at one time see here-

Not the greatest box for cable management but you can do WAY better than that...the 24 pin cable runs behind the hard drive cage and so to all the other sata cables etc all zip tied together.  8 pin cpu connector goes underneath the board, buy an extension if it's not long enough but I've never had too.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Dude no come on, I'm not trying to be high and mighty here but I could gouge my eyes out and do better cable management blind.  That looks like like an Antec 200 or 300 case, I had one of those for my backup PC at one time see here-
> 
> Not the greatest box for cable management but you can do WAY better than that...the 24 pin cable runs behind the hard drive cage and so to all the other sata cables etc all zip tied together.  8 pin cpu connector goes underneath the board, buy an extension if it's not long enough but I've never had too.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/Q8200setup.jpg



He's just setting it up at first to make sure everything works, then he's redoing it later 

And guess what guys!? Just got my dvd burner and my RAM! Woooot! I would of never thought UPS would deliver at your door at 8:54 P.M.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay up and running, everything seems to boot, just fine, now installing the drivers.




87dtna said:


> Dude no come on, I'm not trying to be high and mighty here but I could gouge my eyes out and do better cable management blind.  That looks like like an Antec 200 or 300 case, I had one of those for my backup PC at one time see here-
> 
> Not the greatest box for cable management but you can do WAY better than that...the 24 pin cable runs behind the hard drive cage and so to all the other sata cables etc all zip tied together.  8 pin cpu connector goes underneath the board, buy an extension if it's not long enough but I've never had too.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/Q8200setup.jpg



It's an Antec DF-35, it's a bit different, and as I said, this is just to get things up and running.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 4, 2011)

Ever hear of...do it right the first time?

And if everything is fine, you have to remove most of the components anyway to route the cables.  Routing before you install helps you to be able to remove and reinstall hardware much easier.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2011)

@H@rdstuff

Where did you get the kickass blue sata's? All i can find are chincy looking royal blue ones.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

they come with new GB boards


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> they come with new GB boards



Well ain't that a b***h?!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

im guessing they wont be hard to find for cheaps lol, i dont like the color of them, but i guess they fit nice if you got a blue theme going


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @H@rdstuff
> 
> Where did you get the kickass blue sata's? All i can find are chincy looking royal blue ones.





(FIH) The Don said:


> they come with new GB boards


What he said.




JrRacinFan said:


> Well ain't that a b***h?!



I will have some for sale soon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2011)

All working ATM will re-install Windows tommarow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry for blurry pic, cell


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2011)

Will you guys please STOP MAKING ME WANT TO WATERCOOL AGAIN!

grrr.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Will you guys please STOP MAKING ME WANT TO WATERCOOL AGAIN!
> 
> grrr.



DO IT


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It was $14.99, there is no way in hell I would pay more than $2.50 a foot for HDMI. It wass cheaper than a DVI or VGA cable of the same length by 20 dollars, only reason I bought it, I'm not much into HDMI.



good on you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking good! Im working on getting my 920 right there with your help  Look's like im lucky enough to make it in your screenshot also


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

@brandon: what cooling are you using?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> @brandon: what cooling are you using?


I believe he is using a a70 or a50. It's the cheap air coolers made by corasir and he has amazing temps with his!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for blurry pic, cell
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/P1010053.jpg



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! DON I can't wait to see the out come of this....what case is all this good stuff goin in?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

xbonez said:


> @brandon: what cooling are you using?



Corsair A70 (AIR)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! DON I can't wait to see the out come of this....what case is all this good stuff goin in?



for now....just m59 

dunno how the outcome will be, might not do it until the weekend, long days at work and such, takes up all my time


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101201/maxtemp.jpg



Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa hold right the hell on.

I call Shenanigans.

Really?  Big Rigs Over the Road Racing?

Really?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa hold right the hell on.
> 
> I call Shenanigans.
> 
> ...



YES SIR! best game EVER INSTALLED EVER!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Corsair A70 (AIR)
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1389/corsair_a70_032.jpg



your only getting those temps with that cooler because it's butt-ass cold where you live right now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> your only getting those temps with that cooler because it's butt-ass cold where you live right now.



NEG, ambient temps are 74 deg due to the heater.

At the end of summer when i got this cooler it would full load at 71 deg and thats with 88 deg outside and 72 inside


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> NEG, ambient temps are 74 deg due to the heater.
> 
> At the end of summer when i got this cooler it would full load at 71 deg and thats with 88 deg outside and 72 inside



you--me,


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> you--me,



The corsair A70 with 110CFM fans push/pull is a beast man! i love it!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110104/014.jpg



Looks good! If you have time to mount the fans surely it can't take that much longer to get the whole loop done!


----------



## Reventon (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2011)

Reventon said:


> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2421.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2419.jpg



that looks siiiick! yer gonna have some fun!


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The corsair A70 with 110CFM fans push/pull is a beast man! i love it!



Hmm, I didn't even get those temps with a lapped TRUE copper with less voltage too.  Although, the TIM had not been thermal cycled yet (I mounted and ran this test) plus I only had a single fan not a push/pull.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Hmm, I didn't even get those temps with a lapped TRUE copper with less voltage too.  Although, the TIM had not been thermal cycled yet (I mounted and ran this test) plus I only had a single fan not a push/pull.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/I79204ghzprime95.jpg



I seriously SWEAR by this cooler! its running with MX-2 paste and two 110CFM zalmans push/pull in my HAF 932


----------



## Igorius (Jan 4, 2011)

My _Personal Computer_:



 

 

 

 



I am going to to buy a new Radeon HD6850 (here is the Palit Radeon HD4850 sonic yet).


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 4, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I seriously SWEAR by this cooler! its running with MX-2 paste and two 110CFM zalmans push/pull in my HAF 932
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/DSC01290.jpg


Gosh dam your rig is sexy!



Igorius said:


> My _Personal Computer_:
> 
> [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/12_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/15_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/92_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/18_1294175387_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/58_1294175387_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> I am going to to buy a new Radeon HD6850 (here is the Palit Radeon HD4850 sonic yet).



Hey bro that looks pretty good! What CPU cooler is that? That thing looks frickin huge!(no thats what she said jokes lol) What's the strap around the PSU for?


----------



## Igorius (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Hey bro that looks pretty good! What CPU cooler is that? That thing looks frickin huge!(no thats what she said jokes lol) What's the strap around the PSU for?



The CPU Cooler is Scythe Ninja 2 with 1x120mm Xigmatek Blueline.
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/ninja-2.html
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=80

The PSU is Corsair TX650W

The case is Lancool K62 by Lian Li
This strap is... is the equipment of this case 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4XCT9yibwQ


----------



## Jakeman97 (Jan 4, 2011)

Igorius said:


> My _Personal Computer_:
> 
> [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/12_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/15_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/92_1294175386_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/18_1294175387_thumb.jpg[/url] [url]http://obrazki.elektroda.net/58_1294175387_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> I am going to to buy a new Radeon HD6850 (here is the Palit Radeon HD4850 sonic yet).



Nice rig and pics. I had that board and just sold it recently. It was a workhorse for sure with two XFX 5770s. All you have to do now is make with the tie-wraps and neaten up the cables. 
Jakeman97


----------



## Igorius (Jan 4, 2011)

Jakeman97 said:


> Nice rig and pics. I had that board and just sold it recently. It was a workhorse for sure with two XFX 5770s. All you have to do now is make with the tie-wraps and neaten up the cables.
> Jakeman97



Did you have an Asus M3A78-T?

I know that a cable menagment in my case is bad but... 

BTW
It's been brewing in my town


----------



## Jakeman97 (Jan 4, 2011)

Igorius said:


> Did you have an Asus M3A78-T?
> 
> I know that a cable menagment in my case is bad but...
> 
> ...



Yes I had an M3A78-T. As I said it was a great board and was my main rig until I built the one I'm on right now.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2011)

Igorius said:


> Did you have an Asus M3A78-T?
> 
> I know that a cable menagment in my case is bad but...
> 
> ...



That beer looks delicious!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Dude no come on, I'm not trying to be high and mighty here but I could gouge my eyes out and do better cable management blind.  That looks like like an Antec 200 or 300 case, I had one of those for my backup PC at one time see here-
> 
> Not the greatest box for cable management but you can do WAY better than that...the 24 pin cable runs behind the hard drive cage and so to all the other sata cables etc all zip tied together.  8 pin cpu connector goes underneath the board, buy an extension if it's not long enough but I've never had too.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/Q8200setup.jpg



You would hate my server. I just don't give a shit. I have 4 side fans in my stacker, 2 in front, 1 on top, and 1 in the rear, and I just shove the cables out of the airflow path. I don't need pretty, I functional. It's easier for me to swap out cables, or test drives when needed when the cables aren't buried out of site.



87dtna said:


> Ever hear of...do it right the first time?
> 
> And if everything is fine, you have to remove most of the components anyway to route the cables.  Routing before you install helps you to be able to remove and reinstall hardware much easier.



Not if you need to swap cables. Bad sata cables happen a little more often in servers with swapping going on. I need to get a damn controller card so I don't have to swap so much. Stupid ICH9R not supporting port multipliers. 



Reventon said:


> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2421.jpg
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f336/Slunk_Hunter/HPIM2419.jpg



Did you ever mention how you like your Rokits?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You would hate my server. I just don't give a shit. I have 4 side fans in my stacker, 2 in front, 1 on top, and 1 in the rear, and I just shove the cables out of the airflow path. I don't need pretty, I functional. It's easier for me to swap out cables, or test drives when needed when the cables aren't buried out of site.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you need to swap cables. Bad sata cables happen a little more often in servers with swapping going on. I need to get a damn controller card so I don't have to swap so much. Stupid ICH9R not supporting port multipliers.




I could swap a sata cable very easily.  Pop the back cover off the case off and you're right there to remove and reinstall.

And if you need to test drives all the time, get the CM 690 II advanced with the hot swap docking bay on the top of the case like I did 

Of course, now I have a benching station so it's amazingly easy but before that-


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

87dtna said:


> I could swap a sata cable very easily.  Pop the back cover off the case off and you're right there to remove and reinstall.
> 
> And if you need to test drives all the time, get the CM 690 II advanced with the hot swap docking bay on the top of the case like I did
> 
> ...



Is your cooler twisted?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

Second card comes this summer. 







Looking at the box (the TriXXX logo), I told the shopkeeper:

"hey, I helped make this technology"

He was like "riight".


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2011)

sexyness bta!


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

It's this design:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

why not a 6950 BTA?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> why not a 6950 BTA?



No 6950 anywhere here. All allocations to EU/US for winter sales. On the other hand, I got this 6870 for $220.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

btarunr said:


> No 6950 anywhere here. All allocations to EU/US for winter sales. On the other hand, I got this 6870 for $220.



That sux man! i was tempted to replace my 5850 with a 6950 unlocked to 6970


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2011)

That is still a sweet looking card!


----------



## Igorius (Jan 5, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Second card comes this summer.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110105/btas6870.jpg



What can you say about this card? Is it hot and noisy?
I would ask for a graph of temperatures (Furmark or MSI Kombustor and GPU-Z).
Why it is better - in your opinion - than the overclocked HD6850?
I ask because I think about buying this card.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

Igorius said:


> What can you say about this card? Is it hot and noisy?
> I would ask for a graph of temperatures (Furmark or MSI Kombustor and GPU-Z).
> Why it is better - in your opinion - than the overclocked HD6850?
> I ask because I think about buying this card.



It gets hot pretty quickly in Furmark (40C to 85C in 2 minutes, ambient 15C). It's very quiet.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 5, 2011)

btarunr said:


> It gets hot pretty quickly in Furmark (40C to 85C in 2 minutes, ambient 15C). It's very quiet.



85C is too hot I think 
But you are in India - what is the temperature in your room?
In Poland is about -5C outdoor and about +20C in my room just now.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

Igorius said:


> 85C is too hot I think
> But you are in India - what is the temperature in your room?
> In Poland is about -5C outdoor and about +20C in my room just now.



Like I said, my ambient temperature is 15C.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 5, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Like I said, my ambient temperature is 15C.



So the temperature of Sapphire HD6870 is too high.

Is the fan speed set automatically? How much (percentage)? When you increase speed of fan how much the card's temperature go down?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2011)

Igorius said:


> So the temperature of Sapphire HD6870 is too high.
> 
> Is the fan speed set automatically? How much (percentage)? When you increase speed of fan how much the card's temperature go down?



Automatic, and it doesn't seem to go above 40%.


----------



## Reventon (Jan 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Did you ever mention how you like your Rokits?



Fucking fantastic for the price. I got the pair for $260 and that was money well spent. High quality music sounds fantastic. Also I'm glad I didn't get Rokit 8's, I saw them at Guitar Center and they are much larger than the space I have. But I am not disappointed with these 5's, great monitors. As you can see I got my MPD and my friend is giving me his $300 keyboard because he no longer uses it. It has MIDI hookups, just need an interface right now since my M-Audio card didn't work.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is your cooler twisted?



It's an 1156 motherboard with a 775 cooler mounted, ASRock has dual socket capability for coolers.  It supports 775 coolers but they have to mount twisted like that.  But it's OK anyway because it shoots the hot air right toward the rear fan.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 6, 2011)

87dtna said:


> I could swap a sata cable very easily.  Pop the back cover off the case off and you're right there to remove and reinstall.
> 
> And if you need to test drives all the time, get the CM 690 II advanced with the hot swap docking bay on the top of the case like I did
> 
> ...



I already had the case. No need for me to buy another. That's just an expense I can spend on more storage. To what purpose? Vanity? So the inside of my computer looks nice? As long as it does it's job, I just don't care how it looks.

And if you saw the inside of a Stacker and it's lack of holes to route cables, and knew how hard the right panel is to remove and replace when there are cables stuffed behind it, you'd know that it's not really an option to hide the cables, unless I want to get the heavy cutting tools out, as the aluminum is super thick.

Not worth it when a couple extra fans overcome the lack of cable management. Remember, this is an all business computer.

My main rig is on a 3 tier tech station.



Reventon said:


> Fucking fantastic for the price. I got the pair for $260 and that was money well spent. High quality music sounds fantastic. Also I'm glad I didn't get Rokit 8's, I saw them at Guitar Center and they are much larger than the space I have. But I am not disappointed with these 5's, great monitors. As you can see I got my MPD and my friend is giving me his $300 keyboard because he no longer uses it. It has MIDI hookups, just need an interface right now since my M-Audio card didn't work.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002373LVS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Reventon (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to try one more thing with my M-Audio card, then I'll look at something else if ti doesn't work. I'll probably try to find a decent interface off eBay for $75 or less. I need one to reduce the MIDI latency for both my keyboard and MPD (so I'll need two MIDI ports), mine's 47ms, needs to be more like 5ms. It's pretty noticeable. M-Audio Fast Tracks can be found quite cheap.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2011)

87dtna said:


> It's an 1156 motherboard with a 775 cooler mounted, ASRock has dual socket capability for coolers.  It supports 775 coolers but they have to mount twisted like that.  But it's OK anyway because it shoots the hot air right toward the rear fan.



What board is that?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What board is that?



ASRock P55 extreme

ASRock P55 Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Mo...


----------



## Reventon (Jan 6, 2011)

Great price and nice specs, looks terrible though, lol.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 6, 2011)

Reventon said:


> Great price and nice specs, looks terrible though, lol.



yeah, my asrock x58 extreme is a great board and at the price it is. It doesn't look the best at all though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2011)

87dtna said:


> ASRock P55 extreme
> 
> ASRock P55 Extreme LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Mo...



What are your clocks and voltage like on that board?

I have the same board in my HTPC and ive got a Xeon X3430 @ 4ghz(211x19)  1.4v


----------



## d3fct (Jan 6, 2011)

Igorius said:


> Did you have an Asus M3A78-T?
> 
> I know that a cable menagment in my case is bad but...
> 
> ...



man that looks delicous........


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> What are your clocks and voltage like on that board?
> 
> I have the same board in my HTPC and ive got a Xeon X3430 @ 4ghz(211x19)  1.4v



I've had an I7 860 to 5ghz with it on DICE ht on, an I3 540 to 5.65ghz, I5 655k to 5.4ghz on phase, and an X3440 to 4ghz on air.  Don't really remember voltages too much, but it's a solid board.


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi again everyone!  Ok so I said back on page 607 when I posted some pics of my old rigs that I didn't have one of my own.  I actually do share this one with my brother for now it doubles as a workstation for his photo business, but I don't game at all on it, come to think of it I haven't played a single game in almost six months! Anyways I set up a small backdrop on the table and took some pics. Hope you all like!












CM 690 II Basic case, AMD Athlon II X4 640@ 3ghz, 8gb 1333mhz RAM, GTS 450, OCZ 64gb SSD, 640gb WD Black, 1tb WD Blue, 1tb WD Green.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is sooo sexy! Is that all i need to do to get good pics is get a white sheet?


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL! Well I was using his lights too and his remote flash so maybe a little more than a white sheet!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i don't have that fancy stuff  All i have is a droid x and a white sheet


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 7, 2011)

dclprojekt said:


> LOL! Well I was using his lights too and his remote flash so maybe a little more than a white sheet!



See I got to do that same thing.... You can have the most sexy looking rig in the world and if your back ground sux.... the pics look like shit.

Nice job bud!!!


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Well i don't have that fancy stuff  All i have is a droid x and a white sheet



Hey I've seen the pics those droids take and they're pretty drat good, wish I had that phone!


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

dclprojekt said:


> Hey I've seen the pics those droids take and they're pretty drat good, wish I had that phone!



I've actually uploaded some before. Mine's got a 8mp camera and 720p video.

Here's a quick video i've shot with it out snowboarding. I really need to get into video editing more and throw some clips and what not together.

Here's some shot's with the droid x camera


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 7, 2011)

dclprojekt said:


> Hi again everyone!  Ok so I said back on page 607 when I posted some pics of my old rigs that I didn't have one of my own.  I actually do share this one with my brother for now it doubles as a workstation for his photo business, but I don't game at all on it, come to think of it I haven't played a single game in almost six months! Anyways I set up a small backdrop on the table and took some pics. Hope you all like!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/2009PC011.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/2009PC012.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110107/2009PC014.jpg
> CM 690 II Basic case, AMD Athlon II X4 640@ 3ghz, 8gb 1333mhz RAM, GTS 450, OCZ 64gb SSD, 640gb WD Black, 1tb WD Blue, 1tb WD Green.



I like your xigametek fans, I choose the 140mm ones but with White led and black fan blades.


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 7, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> I like your xigametek fans, I choose the 140mm ones but with White led and black fan blades.



I have the same one for the front intake in a 140mm size I just didn't get a very good picture of it.  Xigmatek makes some nice fans though both of those are whisper quiet and move a lot of air.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 87dtna (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> I've actually uploaded some before. Mine's got a 8mp camera and 720p video.
> 
> Here's a quick video i've shot with it out snowboarding. I really need to get into video editing more and throw some clips and what not together.
> 
> ...





The ASRock X58 extreme is an OK board.  The VTT voltage options is the only thing that really irritated me.  1.21, 1.27,1.34,1.41, and 1.48 are your only selections.  There's times when 1.34 wasn't stable but I surely didn't want to bump it all the way 1.41.
Other than that, I'm a huge asrock fan when it comes to p55 and X58 boards, along with their AM3 boards too great bang for the buck.  ASRock's 775 boards are GARBAGE.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 7, 2011)

87dtna said:


> The ASRock X58 extreme is an OK board.  The VTT voltage options is the only thing that really irritated me.  1.21, 1.27,1.34,1.41, and 1.48 are your only selections.  There's times when 1.34 wasn't stable but I surely didn't want to bump it all the way 1.41.
> Other than that, I'm a huge asrock fan when it comes to p55 and X58 boards, along with their AM3 boards too great bang for the buck.  ASRock's 775 boards are GARBAGE.



Yeah thats the problem im having right now trying to stress 4.2! Let's take this to PM i need help


----------



## dclprojekt (Jan 7, 2011)

87dtna said:


> The ASRock X58 extreme is an OK board.  The VTT voltage options is the only thing that really irritated me.  1.21, 1.27,1.34,1.41, and 1.48 are your only selections.  There's times when 1.34 wasn't stable but I surely didn't want to bump it all the way 1.41.
> Other than that, I'm a huge asrock fan when it comes to p55 and X58 boards, along with their AM3 boards too great bang for the buck.  ASRock's 775 boards are GARBAGE.



Been considering getting an Asrock board but was a little hesitant, in fact it was either an Asrock or the Gigabyte you see in that last rig.  Good to know people like them.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's the older Dell Dimension E310 and new Viewsonic monitor I've been messing around with. About to list the set on CL. It's currently set up in the cold, cold upstairs room.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 8, 2011)

Dinosaur!  lol


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dang man that looks great! What you all got into it for funds?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Dang man that looks great! What you all got into it for funds?



$25 machine, didn't come with any HDD
~$30 320GB drive I had laying around
$20 for 2GB DDR2 533 from TeXBill to replace the 512MB it had
$40 for the Viewsonic monitor, which was a steal because it is actually very nice

That's $115 in it, and I've got the wombo combo listed for $260. We'll see what happens


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> $25 machine, didn't come with any HDD
> ~$30 320GB drive I had laying around
> $20 for 2GB DDR2 533 from TeXBill to replace the 512MB it had
> $40 for the Viewsonic monitor, which was a steal because it is actually very nice
> ...



Wow that's actually a very good deal for $260. I see so many over priced computers on craigslist here anymore. Theirs people out there that market custom built gaming computers that have like a athlon quad core and a 5750 in some cheap ass cases with raidmax power supplys and a 1tb hard drive that they put on there for like $1500 dollars. Ill e-mail them with a screen shot of how much it costs to build their so called $1500 dollar gaming computer and over them like 200 less than what it costs to build a brand new one because their used parts.

Usually they never respond or sometimes they will respond with like yeah i know what it's worth im just trying to sell it to those rich spoiled kids with the rich parents and double my money on it.

I frickin hate it when those guys respond with that stuff because i hate to see kid's get ripped off, even if it is their rich parents it sucks to pay that much for something and have the whole thing go bad because of a crappy power supply.

Im only 16 and my parents do pay for most of my stuff but when it comes to computers and my toys i pay for it all out of my pocket and that's why i browse the forums. So i know im getting the best quality components for the cheapest price.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean dude. I like to give people good deals


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know what you mean dude. I like to give people good deals



Exactly, as long as your not screwing yourself it's a win win situation


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah I know what you mean dude. I like to give people good deals



Same here nothing gets my dander up more than people overpricing their second hand stuff specially when brand new can cost less... I've had few answers back like "<well it cost me this much so I need this much back from it>"("<>"spoken with duffuss souding voice).. and I'm like ever heard of depreciation....

example: ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB =  $75.00 second hand errr good luck with that :shadedshu


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Same here nothing gets my dander up more than people overpricing their second hand stuff specially when brand new can cost less... I've had few answers back like "<well it cost me this much so I need this much back from it>"("<>"spoken with duffuss souding voice).. and I'm like ever heard of depreciation....
> 
> example: ATI Radeon 9600XT 256MB =  $75.00 second hand errr good luck with that :shadedshu



Yeah haha no way that thing would go for 75. Shoot gts 450's go for 75 now


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 8, 2011)

I always do this 

hardware initial cost / 12 months x months owned so it looks like this $250.00/12= $20.83 x months owned = initial cost $ - months owned $ = value $


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I always do this
> 
> hardware initial cost / 12 months x months owned so it looks like this $250.00/12= $20.83 x months owned = initial cost $ - months owned $ = value $



I just look at what others are and price mine accordingly to theirs


----------



## Igorius (Jan 8, 2011)

.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2011)

more pics guys 

quick PP config lol


----------



## Igorius (Jan 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/IMAG0013302.jpg



Don't you have any cable ties? It looks awful


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> more pics guys
> 
> quick PP config lol http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/IMAG0013302.jpg



That is absolutely glorious.

Should upgrade to duck tape tho. lol.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> $40 for the Viewsonic monitor, which was a steal because it is actually very nice



I need to find a deal like that on a LCD locally, nice pick up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2011)

Igorius said:


> Don't you have any cable ties? It looks awful



 like i said, it was a quick config  and i didnt have any screws and the zipties i have left is some VERY large ones lol, so that will do, and i really dont care too much about looks, it just needs to work 



Wile E said:


> That is absolutely glorious.
> 
> Should upgrade to duck tape tho. lol.



didnt have any of that either :shadedshu


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2011)

Igorius said:


> Don't you have any cable ties? It looks awful



Function > Form


----------



## Igorius (Jan 8, 2011)

These are my keyboards. The old one (white) I bought in Tesco seven years ago and the new one (black) I bought in Media Markt one month ago.  Both are working properly.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 8, 2011)

That black one look's like a exact copy of my logitch ex 100. I love the keyboard man i can type so fast on it and best of all it's pretty quiet. Now if only it was illuminated and had a LCD display.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 8, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I need to find a deal like that on a LCD locally, nice pick up.



Check the SA's and GW's that are in-town/close to town. Ones that aren't near the heart of a city usually have slim pickings when it comes to tech stuff.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> more pics guys
> 
> quick PP config lol http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/IMAG0013302.jpg



The Master Ghetto Modder


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> The Master Ghetto Modder



Meh that's not very ghetto IMO, now if it was duct tape you might have a case, not usre they have duct tape in "vicking land" though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 9, 2011)

nah they used it all to stop their wooden boats from leaking


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> nah they used it all to stop their wooden boats from leaking



ZING?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

ya'll better watch out, or i'll go on a raid to Vinland! in my boat!


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 9, 2011)

My Rig ATM, More pics to come.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

*My rig*

Here is my rig atm. Sorry for a couple blurry ones. Specs are in my profile.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

me likes ^^^^^^


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

Why thank you, sir!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 9, 2011)

hows that pro gold psu working for ya? ive heard they get rather noisy under load?


----------



## Igorius (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That black one look's like a exact copy of my logitch ex 100. I love the keyboard man i can type so fast on it and best of all it's pretty quiet. Now if only it was illuminated and had a LCD display.



Tbe black one is the Genius SlimStar 110. The white one is no-name.

I think the old one is better but the only drawback is the white color and a loud clatter of keys. That is why I bought the second, which is quieter and flat. Rather I wanted to buy a Sidewinder X4 but it was not. Therefore, I chose the cheapest.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hows that pro gold psu working for ya? ive heard they get rather noisy under load?



Really? lol, It's dead quiet. I can't hear it at all, even at full load. Just recently got it because my TT Toughpower 1000w fried on me after I added a 5870 with my old 5970 lmao. Fantastic psu so far.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 9, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Really? lol, It's dead quiet. I can't hear it at all, even at full load. Just recently got it because my TT Toughpower 1000w fried on me after I added a 5870 with my old 5970 lmao. Fantastic psu so far.


Yeah he does have a great rig, you should see this thing in person. holy shit. lol still got alot of work to do on mine. water cooling next.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ya'll better watch out, or i'll go on a raid to Vinland! in my boat!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/Foto_Werner_Karrasch._Copyright_Vikingeskibsmuseet_i_Roskilde.jpg



you gonna rape and pillage I need a new graphics card


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ya'll better watch out, or i'll go on a raid to Vinland! in my boat!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/Foto_Werner_Karrasch._Copyright_Vikingeskibsmuseet_i_Roskilde.jpg



You bring the alcohol, and I'll row!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 9, 2011)

deal what ya drinkin  nothin to hard though don't wanna be going round in circles


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> deal what ya drinkin  nothin to hard though don't wanna be going round in circles



I thought the objective was fun, rowing in circles is an underrated activity.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Here is my rig atm. Sorry for a couple blurry ones. Specs are in my profile.
> 
> http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/cmanning27/SAM_0470.jpg
> http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/cmanning27/SAM_0507.jpg
> ...



That rig is so sexy man! Have you ever heard of folding@home? 




Igorius said:


> Tbe black one is the Genius SlimStar 110. The white one is no-name.
> 
> I think the old one is better but the only drawback is the white color and a loud clatter of keys. That is why I bought the second, which is quieter and flat. Rather I wanted to buy a Sidewinder X4 but it was not. Therefore, I chose the cheapest.
> 
> http://i.testfreaks.co.uk/images/products/600x400/68/microsoft-sidewinder-x4-keyboard.25875524.jpg



Hmm those sidewinders look good! I should have my uncle check into what he can get them for. Work's for microsoft FTW!


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> That rig is so sexy man! Have you ever heard of folding@home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks! 

 I've heard of it, but never tried it before. Is it easy to set up?


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've heard of it, but never tried it before. Is it easy to set up?



Oh yes it's very easy. Check out our folding@home section here. Your rig would score big  Post in our official F@H thread and everyone will help you. It's a great community here!


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Oh yes it's very easy. Check out our folding@home section here. Your rig would score big  Post in our official F@H thread and everyone will help you. It's a great community here!



I'll definetly check it out.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 9, 2011)

I sent ya a pm


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)

Made some chages:

Switched out my Sabertooth with a Rampage III Extreme (w/Koolance water block).
Swithched out my i7 920 for a i7 970.
Switched out my OCZ Gold 1600 ram for the Patriot Viper Extreme 2000.

Wasn't sure at first which loop to add the motherboard block to but I decided to go with the GPU loop. As they are more restrictive already I thought that adding the motherboard block would't effect it as much. I have seen an increase in my GPU's at idle and load by about 6c.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Made some chages:
> 
> Switched out my Sabertooth with a Rampage III Extreme (w/Koolance water block).
> Swithched out my i7 920 for a i7 970.
> ...



Lookin' good!


----------



## Igorius (Jan 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Rampage.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Rampage 2.jpg



WOW!!!
It looks great


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

The setup I use for 99%+ of my work.  Either in this configuration (at the desk w/ an external monitor) on on the go.  The gummy M$ keyboard & mouse are going to be replaced with real models as soon as I decide on what.  Notice the ghetto surround-sound setup 





My PC itself.
Hardware overview:









Other than my poor photography skills, I think this speaks for itself.  Who wouldn't want a W series Thinkpad?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 10, 2011)

idc, lenovo makes the best laptops nowadays, imo


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep.  I've had practically nothing but Thinkpads for years, and for good reason.  They're very durable, I love the keyboards, the "red dot" mouse is unmatched, and I can get an employee discount.  Hard to beat that.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 10, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Yep.  I've had practically nothing but Thinkpads for years, and for good reason.  They're very durable, I love the keyboards, *the "red dot" mouse* is unmatched, and I can get an employee discount.  Hard to beat that.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/appropriate_term.png


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/appropriate_term.png



That's funny 

I typically call it a nub or the "red dot".  Usually the "red dot".  Very rarely the Trackpoint


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/appropriate_term.png



I havn't laughed like that in a long time.. LMAO..


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 11, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Made some chages:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Rampage 2.jpg



That's a Feser Monsta Lite Xchanger radiator right? How do you like it? I love the idea on mounting 140m or 120m fans and also the fitting option, but I haven't heard much about Feser Rads lately.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> That's a Feser Monsta Lite Xchanger radiator right? How do you like it? I love the idea on mounting 140m or 120m fans and also the fitting option, but I haven't heard much about Feser Rads lately.



Their Admiral series should be out in the coming months.. Frozen threw their "coming soon" before Christmas


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 11, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/P1100001.jpg
> The setup I use for 99%+ of my work.  Either in this configuration (at the desk w/ an external monitor) on on the go.  The gummy M$ keyboard & mouse are going to be replaced with real models as soon as I decide on what.  Notice the ghetto surround-sound setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/P1100002.jpg
> ...



Good stuff, now get rid of the iCRAP, use foobar.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> That's a Feser Monsta Lite Xchanger radiator right? How do you like it? I love the idea on mounting 140m or 120m fans and also the fitting option, but I haven't heard much about Feser Rads lately.



Absolutely love it


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 11, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Absolutely love it



Yea, I can second that. Effin fantastic radiator. I'm glad I picked up the last one from FrozenCPU when I did lol. They sold out fast there.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a few night shot's. I haven't taken any pics with the i7 build yet. I'll get better pic's up tomorrow when i get my new PSU  Enjoy 














Oh and i was moving one of my cathadoes the other day, and the bottom plastic piece managed to pop off. Now the light just barely lights up and hardly put's off any light  Oh well. Time to get some new cathadoes! Im not sure about which color though  I don't mind changing LED's on my case either. So for all you out there, what should i change my case color too?

Red? Nah too over used. Blue? Sick of it and also widely use. Orange? Too bright, and t77 has that going. Green? Don't see this one very often and it would look sick. Only thing though, it would look terrible with my ram and hardware  White? Im thinking that's what im gonna have to go with for cathadoes.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

Whites a good look


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Whites a good look



Definitely. I've always loved the look of it. What should i do with my fan's then?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

Just replace the LED's in them for white ones, just make sure the LED is white and not those crap pale blue looking ones and you'll be all good


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Just replace the LED's in them for white ones, just make sure the LED is white and not those crap pale blue looking ones and you'll be all good



Or just buy all new xiggy fan's that have the white leds  Would all white look good though, with white fan's and cathadoes? I like the light the white cathadoes give off a lot. Honestly LED fan's aren't something i need to have either. I have 1 led fan at the moment. Id rather get cheap high speed yate's with white cathadoes and paint the fan blades white with black frames.

Yate's are cheap and work amazingly well. With a shot of some paint i think they would look good. 

Hmm i actually have some of this UV green. It looks almost exactly like the green sleeving from MDPC. I really want a black and green setup. Maybe i just need to sell this mobo and RAM once gigabyte releases there new 1366 boards and ill pick up the new green and black one and some black mushkin ram.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 11, 2011)

soundz like a plan Josh those yates look good painted and EWWWWWWW UV green going for that Hulk look are we , I spose if done right it'd look good and those new gigabyte boards are a good start thank god they've done away with the crap color scheme they had


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> soundz like a plan Josh those yates look good painted and EWWWWWWW UV green going for that Hulk look are we , I spose if done right it'd look good and those new gigabyte boards are a good start thank god they've done away with the crap color scheme they had



Haha definitely. I hated the colors of their old mobo's. Even the p45-ud3p's were gross but the best 775 board. Hopefully they can still make great boards and yet change up the color scheme. Maybe i won't go for UV green yet and just get some white cathadoes


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 11, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Good stuff, now get rid of the iCRAP, use foobar.



iCRAP?  What?  Never heard of that, except as a general description of Apple products


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> iCRAP?  What?  Never heard of that, except as a general description of Apple products



itunes, the worst and most bloated music player there is!


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> itunes, the worst and most bloated music player there is!



Yea, it is bloated and there are better programs.

I use it for backing up/updating my iPhone and that's about it. I don't use it for music.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> itunes, the worst and most bloated music player there is!



Where do you see iTunes??  I'm using Windows Media Player, which I have found to be the best for my needs.  Never does Apple software touch my prized Thinkpad


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 12, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Here's a few night shot's. I haven't taken any pics with the i7 build yet. I'll get better pic's up tomorrow when i get my new PSU  Enjoy
> 
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/206561584_photobucket_7763_.jpg
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/mxracer154/206561584_photobucket_7761_.jpg
> ...



NZXT lexa s mid tower good cooling in a way was my first rig then upgraded to HAF 932. The lexa S just was not cooling the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 13, 2011)

@ Dark Fleet 2217 can you fill in your system specs in your profile 

and that poor RV01 looks nasty with all that dust on it


----------



## Igorius (Jan 13, 2011)

_Another case bites the dust._
(Freddie Mercury)


----------



## douglatins (Jan 13, 2011)

Neat cases i will post pics of my new rig soon
I got a Haf X and sleeved all cables with mdpc sleeves


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tomorrow i will be parting this out. first pictures exposed...


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats a nice setup.  What CPU is in that?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Thats a nice setup.  What CPU is in that?



Xeon X3430


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 14, 2011)

Aww, no HT.  Should have gone for the 3440 

What kind of clocker is it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Aww, no HT.  Should have gone for the 3440
> 
> What kind of clocker is it?



4Ghz CPU and RAM is 1690MHz CAS 9-8-9-24


----------



## Igorius (Jan 14, 2011)

Here you are (the HD6850 *was* mine but I gave it back to the shop due to bad work of its cooling) ---



 

 

 

 



the second one is the Palit Radeon HD4850 Sonic 675/1000


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Or just buy all new xiggy fan's that have the white leds  Would all white look good though, with white fan's and cathadoes? I like the light the white cathadoes give off a lot. Honestly LED fan's aren't something i need to have either. I have 1 led fan at the moment. Id rather get cheap high speed yate's with white cathadoes and paint the fan blades white with black frames.
> 
> Yate's are cheap and work amazingly well. With a shot of some paint i think they would look good.
> 
> Hmm i actually have some of this UV green. It looks almost exactly like the green sleeving from MDPC. I really want a black and green setup. Maybe i just need to sell this mobo and RAM once gigabyte releases there new 1366 boards and ill pick up the new green and black one and some black mushkin ram.


Or quit spending money on making it look pretty, and use the money to make it faster instead.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to post a response this thread is your CASE at the moment, not video cards or your screen, they wanna see pics of the cases not random bs. Sry just my thoughts.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, don't really care.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2011)

ReaperX87 said:


> I have to post a response this thread is your CASE at the moment, not video cards or your screen, they wanna see pics of the cases not random bs. Sry just my thoughts.



It says PC ATM... PC isn't your case. A PC is all components in the system.. MORE then a CASE


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 15, 2011)

I made some changes to my system.






Went from a Crosshair III Formula with AMD 965BE to Rampage III Gene mated to an i7 940.  Still using the 700D.






I'm eventually going to buy a Rampage III Extreme and sell the Gene, but I love the tiny mobo/huge case.  I took out my 5970 and popped in a 5870.

Edit:  Wow, my cameras flash reveals dust I didn't see while swapping the parts.  Ouch.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 15, 2011)

Worst use of an 800D ever, lol. Get an ATX, or bigger! lol


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 15, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Worst use of an 800D ever, lol. Get an ATX, or bigger! lol



Good thing it's a 700D then.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Technically not my pc but thought I'd share this ( since I can't find dirty pc thread lol) 

Got paid to build a rig for someone yesterday ( pics of that soon, looks purty!) and found this in  their old one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2011)

That's some nasty stuff.. I think we should do a dirty picture thread.. lol.. That's some... Man, Makes me sneeze just looking at it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2011)

I was honestly amazed his system hadn't burst into flames, his 9800gt exhaust gril was pretty much completely plugged up!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 16, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Good thing it's a 700D then.



Really? My bad. They looks soooooo alike. Sowwy.


----------



## aCid888* (Jan 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I was honestly amazed his system hadn't burst into flames, his 9800gt exhaust gril was pretty much completely plugged up!



The dust acted as a fire blanket preventing combustion.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2011)

how old was that rig?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG where was that? That rig should be on 24/7 for years in the most dusty env evar!


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Jan 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG00041.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG00031.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/IMAG00021.jpg



get some gloves lol and a gas mask


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think we should do a dirty picture thread.. lol..!



Nah, it would be empty because most of us here on TPU have amazing look'in cases.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Technically not my pc but thought I'd share this ( since I can't find dirty pc thread lol)
> 
> Got paid to build a rig for someone yesterday ( pics of that soon, looks purty!) and found this in  their old one.
> 
> ...



I've got ya beat, originally posted in November 2008:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1079799&postcount=63


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I've got ya beat, originally posted in November 2008:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1079799&postcount=63



still not as dirty as pantherx12


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I've got ya beat, originally posted in November 2008:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1079799&postcount=63



His point was how dusty it was, thats like 1/2'' thick!



Bo$$ said:


> still not as dirty as pantherx12



Yup


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Nah, it would be empty because most of us here on TPU have amazing look'in cases.



Yeah, Most TPU does keep it nice and tidy.. But, we all have that... Family member/Co-worker/friend that asks us to work on their PC.. Then, boom.. DUST.. lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2011)

shoot.... I'm not proud, I had a nasty PSU!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> how old was that rig?





douglatins said:


> OMG where was that? That rig should be on 24/7 for years in the most dusty env evar!



It was built when ever the antec 900 first came out when ever that was.

And the place it's self wasn't dusty at all was the odd part  just didn't clean pc.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 16, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I made some changes to my system.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/DannibusX/Tech Stuff/040.jpg
> 
> ...





MoonPig said:


> Worst use of an 800D ever, lol. Get an ATX, or bigger! lol





MoonPig said:


> Really? My bad. They looks soooooo alike. Sowwy.



Just made some quotes for ease of reading, had you actually read my post.  Note the bolded sections. 



pantherx12 said:


> Technically not my pc but thought I'd share this ( since I can't find dirty pc thread lol)
> 
> Got paid to build a rig for someone yesterday ( pics of that soon, looks purty!) and found this in  their old one.
> 
> ...



Do you live on Arrakis?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 17, 2011)

ewwwww that was just disgusting kinda reminds me of what i found inside an old PC at a hide tannery which was used to run the recipes for tanning this thing was a desktop case and no shit from the mobo to the top of the inside of the case was just choc full you couldn't actually see anything in there albeit they now have an new PC and it's in an clean room


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 17, 2011)

Need to get some better pics up of my system, but here is one pic for now:







Currently using the stock heatsink for my CPU, but i will do using my Corsair H50 once the replacement backplate screws and sticky pads come to me.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 17, 2011)

Take off the panel and get a wider shot, you need to pimp that psu homey!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 17, 2011)

PC ATM Moved my RAD to the outside of the case and added a full Plexiglas Panel. As well as got a New MOB Asus Maximus P55 Formula III
*Crummy Dark Pic*




*Crummy Light Pic*




*Just Bad horrible Pic.... But I think it looks Pretty So I posted it!!! *


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 17, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Need to get some better pics up of my system, but here is one pic for now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110116/DSCN0206385.jpg
> 
> Currently using the stock heatsink for my CPU, but i will do using my Corsair H50 once the replacement backplate screws and sticky pads come to me.




Nice case, looks familiar.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> PC ATM Moved my RAD to the outside of the case and added a full Plexiglas Panel. As well as got a New MOB Asus Maximus P55 Formula III
> *Crummy Dark Pic*
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40196&stc=1&d=1295239404
> *Crummy Light Pic*
> ...



No offense intended here, as this is meant to be purely constructive, but I think that plexi side looks pretty bad. Only because of the edges of the case showing that the side panel usually attaches to. At very least, mod a window into the stock side panel, even if you only retain enough of the side panel to cover those aforementioned edges.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

All Clear side panel Mod On Sniper Case....Have a...

he has plans on it


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2011)

all put together specs for this beast...

DFI lanparty NF3 UT
Asus ti4200 64mb
512mb DDR1 
32GB SSD


----------



## HammerON (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## zithe (Jan 17, 2011)

My pc is "unusable" because I broke the front of the case and the button separated. Don't care enough to fix it. I'd rather have a new case.

My asus G73 is keeping me happy at the moment. Severely outdated specs are severely outdated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2011)

zithe said:


> My pc is "unusable" because I broke the front of the case and the button separated. Don't care enough to fix it. I'd rather have a new case.
> 
> My asus G73 is keeping me happy at the moment. Severely outdated specs are severely outdated.



Just change the power button to the reset


----------



## zithe (Jan 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just change the power button to the reset



Doesn't have one.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got light room today and played around with it a little bit. Managed to get the old camera from my parents. It's a Cannon Powershot A4000 from about 2004  It's like 3.2mp but honestly it has more adjustments and i think they look just as good or if not better than my droid x. I can still use my rents new digital camera which is a lot nicer. Im pretty happy with this though 

Adobe lightroom 3.3 is pretty nice but dang is it confusing if you've never used something like it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2011)

http://img.techpowerup.org/110117/58_625sempron3400.png

low temps seem to be working out room temps around 0C


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2011)

zithe said:


> Doesn't have one.



U have an old case? steal the button for now


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Two PCs, but this is my current setup:


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

zithe said:


> Doesn't have one.



and your board doesnt have on board power buttons? for shame.

just run the wire outside the case and short it when needed or something.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of the inside of my system and my old X58 board:

The stock heatsink will be replaced with my Corsair H50 once i get some replacement AM3 parts for it.






Crappy cabling, i know lol






I will be installing this H50 once i get the replacement AM3 parts to get it installed on the board.






Here's a pic of my old EVGA X58 board that i'll probably be selling.


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Here's a couple pics of the inside of my system and my old X58 board:
> 
> The stock heatsink will be replaced with my Corsair H50 once i get some replacement AM3 parts for it.
> 
> ...



Look's good man! Why are you selling the x58 board? Also is that a am3 build?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2011)

Josh154 said:


> Look's good man! Why are you selling the x58 board? Also is that a am3 build?



Thanks!

I have no use for the X58 platform, ive been using it since January of '09 and i decided to get rid of it and switch to an AM3 system since it was easily affordable and since my main goal is gaming it was going to be more then enough for my needs(im loving my 1055T so far!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2011)

that H50 will do ok on them i have a 95w athlon X4 with one in push/pull in a rig i built one of my little bros loads around 50C


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

You don't even have an excuse for that mess....the CM690 is great for cable management.  I have an excuse, even if it's a bad one....


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2011)

cdawall said:


> that H50 will do ok on them i have a 95w athlon X4 with one in push/pull in a rig i built one of my little bros loads around 50C



The H50 did well on my overclocked i7, so im hoping it'll do good good on my 1055T.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> You don't even have an excuse for that mess....the CM690 is great for cable management.  I have an excuse, even if it's a bad one....



Ya the cabling is pretty bad lol, but there is only a single cable routing hole at bottom and not much else, i'll probably try routing some cables though the back to see if i can get something done about it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya the cabling is pretty bad lol, but there is only a single cable routing hole at bottom and not much else, i'll probably try routing some cables though the back to see if i can get something done about it.



But there's lots of space behind the mobo try & HDD/ODD cage.  And a whole up by the CPU.  I had that case, I remember


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> It says PC ATM... PC isn't your case. A PC is all components in the system.. MORE then a CASE



That is what I meant by case, sorry


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2011)

All hooked up and on.






I still want a Rampage III: Extreme, and I'm currently using my 5870.  Might be putting my 5970 in B/S/T pretty soon to fund that project.

Current specs:

i7 940
ASUS R3G
6 GB Corsair C8D
ASUS HD5870 10.12
OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB SSD for OS and SC2
2 x Seagate Barracuda 500GB in RAID0
500GB WD Blue for general storage


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 18, 2011)

damn that tiny mobo makes that case look cavernous


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, it looks pretty ridiculous in that case.  It was in a Vulcan then a Bitfenix Survivor until recently.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 18, 2011)

nice clean cable management though


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, although the Obsidian series makes all that easy.

Too bad I'm too poor (chickenshit) to sleeve the cables on my PSU (scared of blowing up my hardware) to make it look real nice.  NZXT makes some sleeved extensions, I might look into something like that.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah I've seen those NZXT sleeved extension up close and man they're sexy as hell I'm thinkin of gettin some myself


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> The H50 did well on my overclocked i7, so im hoping it'll do good good on my 1055T.



Just curious on why you have a AMD setup now instead of a i7?


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 18, 2011)

Just finished putting together an el cheapo 2500k setup. 






Can't seem to boot into windows with anything higher than a 45x turbo multi...but that's just fine for now. Maybe 46 or 47 will be possible with more voltage tweaking. Only disappointment is how awful the stock Hyper 212 fan is, it's really noisy in PWM mode or undervolted. Gona have to waste more time tomorrow moving my S-Flex's onto it which I should have done in the first place. Shouldn't complain too much though since it was $15 with newegg a combo.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2011)

What are your temps like?


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> No offense intended here, as this is meant to be purely constructive, but I think that plexi side looks pretty bad. Only because of the edges of the case showing that the side panel usually attaches to. At very least, mod a window into the stock side panel, even if you only retain enough of the side panel to cover those aforementioned edges.



Yeah no offense taken.... I do have plans on it like Sneeky Pete mentioned. This is just PC ATM so I update what my PC looks like every so often. Right now it is under construction


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> All hooked up and on.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/DannibusX/Tech Stuff/030.jpg
> 
> ...



The first think that I thought of when I saw this was the setup I had with a Zotac ITX board and a Lian-Li Rocketfish


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> damn that tiny mobo makes that case look cavernous





[Ion] said:


> The first think that I thought of when I saw this was the setup I had with a Zotac ITX board and a Lian-Li Rocketfish



LOL yea i have the R2G board and they are very tiny but they are mean OCers.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure they are....but it looks a bit absurd (just like my setup did)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> I'm sure they are....but it looks a bit absurd (just like my setup did)



Yea i have a HAF 932 full ATX with a mATX board LOL


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Also a strange combination....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Also a strange combination....



I will take better pictures soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think that looks quite as silly as the ITX/RF combination or the RII/700D combination


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Just curious on why you have a AMD setup now instead of a i7?



What i said in another thread:



CDdude55 said:


> X58 and i7's are to overboard for what i need (gaming being the main priority). It's a very rock solid platform, but it's really something not meant for what i like to do, sure, it excels in gaming immensely, but there is still a lot of untapped power that's being pushed behind because it's not being taken advantage of. There is no point in me keeping the Enzo Ferrari around if im just going to be driving it around the block every once in a while. That's why i figured i'd just sell it off and go with a different/cheaper platform this time around.
> 
> Plus... I like playing with new hardware. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Just finished putting together an el cheapo 2500k setup.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/J0inI.jpg
> 
> Can't seem to boot into windows with anything higher than a 45x turbo multi...but that's just fine for now. Maybe 46 or 47 will be possible with more voltage tweaking. Only disappointment is how awful the stock Hyper 212 fan is, it's really noisy in PWM mode or undervolted. Gona have to waste more time tomorrow moving my S-Flex's onto it which I should have done in the first place. Shouldn't complain too much though since it was $15 with newegg a combo.



Very clean looking rig


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Assuming I can remember later (and that's a big if) I'll get a pic of the insides of the i7 later tonight


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 18, 2011)

HammerON said:


> What are your temps like?



Full linpack load on all 4 cores @ 4.2 GHz (it bumps down, need more tweaking) with 1.37v, a 1600 rpm s-flex pushing and a 1500 rpm gelid pulling it tops out at 55C. Idling @ 1.6 Ghz with the fans @ 800 rpm its about 22C.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 19, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> What i said in another thread:



Ah yes, thanks for the response, good answer too


----------



## jCARS (Jan 19, 2011)

a lot of work to be done....


----------



## Igorius (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

How's that GB card treating you?  The Windforce GTS450 was one of the cards I was considering (although I ended up getting an Asus)


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 19, 2011)

My new little ITX build, plenty capable of gaming.  Specs are-

I5 750 at 3.5ghz 1.15v (had to use stock cooler)
Gigabyte H55n-usb3
2x2gb 1600 8-8-8-24
MSI gts450 single slot
Silverstone 450w SFX psu
G.Skill Phoenix 60gb SSD
LG dvd burner
3.5'' card reader
2x Acer 1080p monitors


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Delivering pictures just like I said some time ago.
Here's my board with it's new cooler.




Finally got the time to "try" and do some "cable management" in my case, here's the outcome:
























I must say, after 2 days of fiddling around, temps have improved, but it was freaking HARD to manage this. Next time, I'm going to buy a bigger chassis.
But I f****n' love this front panel:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2011)

That would be beast if you could use the AGP and PCIex cards at the same time


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Who says I can't?


----------



## Frick (Jan 19, 2011)

I had that exact case, it's pretty darn good for the price imo. Not easy to do neat cabling with it thugh.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice looking rig there JP, I had one of those Dual-VSTA boards back in the day too for a cheap upgrade to Core 2 while using my AGP card and DDR memory.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> How's that GB card treating you?  The Windforce GTS450 was one of the cards I was considering (although I ended up getting an Asus)



Card efficient and quiet, but I have a weak processor, which I have to tweak it to a minimum 3.5GHz. In the Mafia 2 I have about 30fps (with PhysX/1680x1050) which is imo not too much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2011)

Unlock it!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 19, 2011)

Going to try unlocking my Phenom II 550, will post screen shots.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unlock it!



What?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 19, 2011)

Unlock your Phenom II x3 720 to a X4 with ACC. mine would unlock an OC to 3.8ghz


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 19, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I made some changes to my system.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v470/DannibusX/Tech Stuff/040.jpg
> 
> ...



dude i love  that build man, i also love small mobo's and big ass case, unfortanally i don't have the cash to do it, but sweet ass build!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 19, 2011)

87dtna said:


> My new little ITX build, plenty capable of gaming.  Specs are-
> 
> I5 750 at 3.5ghz 1.15v (had to use stock cooler)
> Gigabyte H55n-usb3
> ...



not to diminish your work, but i would have put the money in something to cover up those nasty cellar walls...they are flaking their paint all over your desk and rig/peripherials, and these would distract me too much, from my new, expensive toy


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

87dtna said:


> My new little ITX build, plenty capable of gaming.  Specs are-
> 
> I5 750 at 3.5ghz 1.15v (had to use stock cooler)
> Gigabyte H55n-usb3
> ...



Wow.....this is remarkable!  I'm very intrigued!

Can you get more pictures?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 20, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Delivering pictures just like I said some time ago.
> Here's my board with it's new cooler.




you might also want to think about replacing any of those wire type twist ties with plastic zip ties other than that good job in a tight ass case


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> not to diminish your work, but i would have put the money in something to cover up those nasty cellar walls...they are flaking their paint all over your desk and rig/peripherials, and these would distract me too much, from my new, expensive toy



Yeah but thats a ton of work.  It's really old poured concrete, before they started vibrating the concrete to take the air pockets out.  My basement is huge, and since the walls were already painted when I bought the place I could not stucco the walls (doesn't stick to paint) so I just re-painted them.



[Ion] said:


> Wow.....this is remarkable!  I'm very intrigued!
> 
> Can you get more pictures?



Thanks, I will get more tomorrow then.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 20, 2011)

here's mine... the cabling is a rat's nest. haven't really had the time to clean up my friend's mess. I had originally had this built in a different case before I sold it to my friend. He's since relocated it to this old server case... I have some plans for the case tho... Thinking of a Starcraft II theme for it.

anyway here's my terrible blurry pics... (cellphone)

















I've added a 500GB hard drive and 2x2gb ram. I also flashed the bios to properly support the Pentium Dual-core E5300 (NOT a pentium D, but more like a C2D with less cache) When i get done with remodeling the kitchen i'll put it on the counter and manage the cables and get some better pics. See my specs for more info. BTW my motherboard is the same as _JP_'s pretty much, exactly the same size, for case size ref. it really needs some zip ties and a can or 2 of air.

edit: and yes JP you can use both agp and pci-e at the same time, but not like sli or crossfire. I used to have a radeon 7500AIW in the agp slot for tv/vcr recording (could never find a good enough driver tho) and 2x voodooIIs in sli for old games. Oh, how does the 5770 run on the 4x slot?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 20, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Unlock your Phenom II x3 720 to a X4 with ACC. mine would unlock an OC to 3.8ghz



I wish my 720be x3 would unlock to a quad. Sadly it just hangs on the bios post screen even if i up the volts a lot i have no luck.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Thanks, I will get more tomorrow then.



Thank you


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 20, 2011)

More pics.....some got a little blurry sorry.  Pulled the video card to show in that way.  It's tight in there, had to put the HDD on the bottom just laying there because of the 3.5'' card reader is in the only hard drive bay.  Also not much room to put cables!


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 20, 2011)

It's really hard to even see how small this PC really is.  So I stuck a standard ATX board on top just to show you.  As you can see, the atx board hangs over 1/2'' on both sides, and the case is only 1/2'' longer than an ATX board lol.






And one more pic


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> you might also want to think about replacing any of those wire type twist ties with plastic zip ties other than that good job in a tight ass case


Yes, that was the initial idea I had, but then I found out I didn't had ties long enough to do what I wanted, so I used this method instead. When I get another chance and the proper ties I'll make the changes.


xBruce88x said:


> I've added a 500GB hard drive and 2x2gb ram. I also flashed the bios to properly support the Pentium Dual-core E5300 (NOT a pentium D, but more like a C2D with less cache) When i get done with remodeling the kitchen i'll put it on the counter and manage the cables and get some better pics. See my specs for more info. BTW my motherboard is the same as _JP_'s pretty much, exactly the same size, for case size ref. it really needs some zip ties and a can or 2 of air.


Nice, have you flashed with the modded BIOS (the one I mentioned)? Yep, it's pretty much my board, except for the southbridge. Yours allows for 7.1 sound and SATAI and mine has 5.1 sound and SATAII. The rest is the same (features wise).


xBruce88x said:


> edit: and yes JP you can use both agp and pci-e at the same time, but not like sli or crossfire. I used to have a radeon 7500AIW in the agp slot for tv/vcr recording (could never find a good enough driver tho) and 2x voodooIIs in sli for old games. Oh, how does the 5770 run on the 4x slot?


That's why I asked, who said I can't?
I know I can, best configs are with nVidias and ATis (like HD 3850 AGP + GTX275 or 7950GT AGP + HD 5770) at the same time, to minimize driver issues, but two ATis should work ok at the same time too. Me thinks HD 5770 + HD 3850 would kick ass for triple HD display. HD 4670 + HD 5770 for lower resolutions (1440x900, for example). Yes, it's not Crossfire/SLI, each card gives it's power to it's respective screen (no scaling). One thing I've noticed, there's a little MOSFET between the slots that must be the one responsible for the power delivery. That thing must get very hot with both slots occupied.
As for your question, I'm sorry, I don't understand, are you asking me if it works or is how is it's performance?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 20, 2011)

how well is the performance?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 20, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> how well is the performance?



Are you talking to me?

I just got done playing an hour of black ops at 1080p with FPS pegged on the max capped 90 the entire time


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

That sounds pretty good


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually just swapped my I3 530 back in, which overclocks to 4.2ghz with cooler temps on the stock cooler than the I5 750 at 3.5ghz and the I3 is still powerful enough to play the games I need to.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cardboard 900*































bringing back it's glory


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 21, 2011)

No way dude! Thats so legit! I need to seriously try to make something like that! That is just purley amazing. That's like the god of ghetto mods!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 21, 2011)

@t77

Oooo aaaaa

Wanna make me some templates and email em?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, thats awesome.  

Even has options for water cooling I see


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2011)

Saturday Night, if not latest is Monday night, I'll have a HTPC made up. Nice and new Silverstone case for everyone to Love/Hate


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 21, 2011)

You should put it in your radiator pedestal.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> You should put it in your radiator pedestal.



lol.. if the case doesn't get here Saturday, I have feeling it won't, I'll mess with it in the case before I go to Birthday dinner.. 

I would love to see the i3 540 under water..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2011)

Someone link us to the old thread were they built PC cases out of boxes, remeber it was a contest!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Someone link us to the old thread were they built PC cases out of boxes, remeber it was a contest!



Two links

Vote for your


&

Best Looking....Contest


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Two links
> 
> Vote for your
> 
> ...



There it is 

That was a lot fun! Thanks for finding it C.Storm


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 21, 2011)

t77, you now have another reason to worry about leaks... a soggy case!

Great work on that though, looks pretty sweet!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 21, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> t77, you now have another reason to worry about leaks... a soggy case!
> 
> Great work on that though, looks pretty sweet!



Haha, I never would have thought of that


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> t77, you now have another reason to worry about leaks... a soggy case!
> 
> Great work on that though, looks pretty sweet!





Actually *sNiPeRbOb* did make a water cooled cardboard box!


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 22, 2011)

Holy crap thats a lot of stuff in that little box!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 22, 2011)

haha that's not water cooling thats the fire suppression system


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> haha that's not water cooling thats the fire suppression system



Nah, it's an older Dell, those don't put out too much heat


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Nah, it's an older Dell, those don't put out too much heat



looks like socket 478 w/ DDR1, if thats an older P4 they dont deserve water at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> looks like socket 478 w/ DDR1, if thats an older P4 they dont deserve water at all.



It was socket 940 IIRC


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> It was socket 940 IIRC



It looks like the insides of my grandfather's Northwood-HT system


----------



## d3fct (Jan 22, 2011)

love the cardboard boxes...


----------



## ears1991 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just got an RV01:




Waiting for some white ccfls for the main part of the case

edit: loving the cardboard 900!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 22, 2011)

That is the first time I've liked the looks of that case.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a beautiful case & system!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 22, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> Just got an RV01:
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/9392/img1234y.jpg
> Waiting for some white ccfls for the main part of the case
> 
> edit: loving the cardboard 900!



Sick! I haven't seen an RV01 in a while, can't wait to see it with those white cathodes

.......

thank you


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

Pics of my "old" system and some of my new one still under construction.

"Old system"

















New system under construction


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)

Pic was taken with my phone. Everything is together now, waiting for my camera battery to recharge.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)

It turned out well. Some quick-disconnects are on their way for where the tubing routes through the case into the radbox.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow, thats sick erocker.  Nice rig man!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Pics of my "old" system and some of my new one still under construction.
> 
> "Old system"
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1341/xs2o.jpg
> ...





erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2412.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2410.jpg
> 
> It turned out well. Some quick-disconnects are on their way for where the tubing routes through the case into the radbox.



Sweet rigs


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Pics of my "old" system and some of my new one still under construction.
> 
> "Old system"
> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1341/xs2o.jpg
> ...



Amazing stuff! moar pics please!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2412.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2410.jpg
> 
> It turned out well. Some quick-disconnects are on their way for where the tubing routes through the case into the radbox.



Daaaaaamn!!!!!!!! that looks sick and original erocker, love it


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2412.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2410.jpg
> 
> It turned out well. Some quick-disconnects are on their way for where the tubing routes through the case into the radbox.



There's no denying that you keep a clean setup


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Jan 23, 2011)

Got a new cooler yesterday, XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283, paid 25 eur for it and i'm very happy with it.
Also added 1 more fan for push/pull and used Arctic Silver 5.
Temps with stock clocks are: Idle: 30°C, Load: 44°C


















Now its time to overclock this phenom!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> Got a new cooler yesterday, XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283, paid 25 eur for it and i'm very happy with it.
> Also added 1 more fan for push/pull and used Arctic Silver 5.
> Temps with stock clocks are: Idle: 30°C, Load: 44°C
> 
> ...



Sweet new cooler and setup you got there.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> Got a new cooler yesterday, XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283, paid 25 eur for it and i'm very happy with it.
> Also added 1 more fan for push/pull and used Arctic Silver 5.
> Temps with stock clocks are: Idle: 30°C, Load: 44°C
> 
> ...



That's a very clean setup!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

replacement rig until i save up enough money for a new one 

E6600 and 8800GT, its old but it works
crappy cell pic


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2011)

Don, what happened to the other one? the X58 one you had..


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Don, what happened to the other one? the X58 one you had..



Water cooling setup came apart and leaked all over everything :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 23, 2011)

what he said, i rma'ed mb and psu yesterday, cleaned it as much as i coudl with alcohol, just hope they give me something new in return 

im also writing a mail to aquatuning.de to see what their answer will be regarding covering some of the damage


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck with the RMAs and with Aquatuning, getting as much covered under warranty as possible would be great


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 24, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> Got a new cooler yesterday, XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283, paid 25 eur for it and i'm very happy with it.
> Also added 1 more fan for push/pull and used Arctic Silver 5.
> Temps with stock clocks are: Idle: 30°C, Load: 44°C
> 
> ...



can I ask is there a reason for both dimms to be in those slots


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 24, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> can I ask is there a reason for both dimms to be in those slots



Uhh, cuz thats how they run in dual channel mode...  

Most AMD boards have slots right beside each other for dual channel mode, the Asus your board is an exception having every other slot for dual channel.  Pretty much all intel boards do the every other slot thing too so the ram has more cooling room, but the majority of AMD boards have the slots right beside each other.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Jan 24, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> can I ask is there a reason for both dimms to be in those slots



what 87dtna said


----------



## ears1991 (Jan 25, 2011)

A couple pics with new ccfls:








just need to sort the cable mangement now


----------



## Josh154 (Jan 25, 2011)

Simply amazing bro!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> A couple pics with new ccfls:
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3815/img1237e.jpg
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/3701/img1240c.jpg
> just need to sort the cable mangement now



NICE! that second shot looks superb


----------



## Reventon (Jan 25, 2011)

ears1991 said:


> A couple pics with new ccfls:
> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3815/img1237e.jpg
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/3701/img1240c.jpg
> just need to sort the cable mangement now



White looks so much better than anything else.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> replacement rig until i save up enough money for a new one
> 
> E6600 and 8800GT, its old but it works
> crappy cell pic
> ...



Whoa, thought I fell into a time warp 

I miss green PCB's, they should be cool again by now.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 26, 2011)

shush thy mouth heretic green pcb's will never be back in


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 26, 2011)

Teaser of my new build:


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice moonpig, super clean.

Since I just took pics, I'll post them of my current setup-


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Very nice moonpig, super clean.
> 
> Since I just took pics, I'll post them of my current setup-
> 
> ...



That's a sweet tech station!  Is it home-made?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 26, 2011)

Custom made from a friend.  I had two of them made, check out the for sale section I'm selling the other one right now!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2011)

stackable 240 installed


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 26, 2011)

Does it yield any performance boost?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Does it yield any performance boost?



was leak checking and bleeding all of last night haven't had a chance to check yet


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Teaser of my new build:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/800D (1).jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/800D (2).jpg



Not much of a tease if you flash everything Looks pretty sick MP, that is an expensive fan setup!


----------



## quick_2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Specs <<------


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2011)

quick_2 said:


> Specs <<------
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b58/Quick_2/DSC_0041.jpg



Just curious...which way is your psu fan facing?


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 26, 2011)

it looks like its upside down, with the fan facing up... at least I hope it is, with the case being on the rug like that.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 26, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Not much of a tease if you flash everything Looks pretty sick MP, that is an expensive fan setup!



It is a tease.. theres MOAR to come.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> It is a tease.. theres MOAR to come.



oooooooooo I'm all excited now! I can't wait.....





...is it wc'ing?


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 26, 2011)

87dtna said:


> Very nice moonpig, super clean.
> 
> Since I just took pics, I'll post them of my current setup-
> 
> ...



how do you like that single slot 450? I've been looking at them for a physx/folding card, it would fit nicely in my motherboard.


----------



## quick_2 (Jan 26, 2011)

its facing up and the vent is just infront of it. it also gets air from the main compartment.


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 26, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> how do you like that single slot 450? I've been looking at them for a physx/folding card, it would fit nicely in my motherboard.



Yeah it's great, I normally have it in my miniITX build but I wanted to try out some SLI action.

It overclocks almost as good as the dual slot card.  Runs about 10-15c hotter on average though at idle and about 10c hotter loaded.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

Nothing fancy, but I've just finished routing the cables in my case to clean up the mess a bit. Also routed the Power switch and LEDs to the front.

before...






and after...


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

IMO that looks very good given the IDE drive and the case you're working with


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd have routed the power cables on the other side of the cages but the other side panel is perma-mounted... some kinda cold weld or something... that case is proprietary as hell too, the board is held in by some kinda hooks.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, reminds me of a Dell I had where the board was mounted strange as hell.  And the PSU was suspended on hinges over the CPU...a disaster


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2011)

^Thats a pretty cool setup, isn't that a 3870 x2?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

87dtna said:


> ^Thats a pretty cool setup, isn't that a 3870 x2?



nah bro XFX 4350 1GB 

lol yea its a Sapphire 3870X2 1GB


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 27, 2011)

It's showing it's age now but 16 cores is still sweet.  Probably cost you an arm and a leg when you first built it.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

87dtna said:


> It's showing it's age now but 16 cores is still sweet.  Probably cost you an arm and a leg when you first built it.



got it recently cost next to nothing honestly lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to ask...how well can it play Crysis Metro 2033?

Seriously though, that's still a pretty sweet rig.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> I have to ask...how well can it play Crysis Metro 2033?
> 
> Seriously though, that's still a pretty sweet rig.



never tried it will give it a shot when i _find_ a copy of it


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

here's a demo lol

http://www.fileplanet.com/215567/download/Metro-2033-Demo


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> here's a demo lol
> 
> http://www.fileplanet.com/215567/download/Metro-2033-Demo



downloading a different copy of it as we speak and no idea how well it will work the 3870X2 does not want to post will have to try something else any other heavily multithreaded stuff yall want to see on it?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some pics of my newly built sandy Bridge build:


----------



## roast (Jan 27, 2011)

Heres my rig ATM. (actually as of a month ago)
Just moved house recently and my next plan is to give this rig a nice overhaul with a new case.


----------



## travva (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's my new h70 cooling my also new 980x! Case is a bit messy as I've taken a lot of stuff out and put new stuff in recently. Also just installed an awesome new sata3 2TB drive so i finally have some friggin storage space! sorry for crappy pic too, my droidx cam isn't the best.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

cdawall said:


> downloading a different copy of it as we speak and no idea how well it will work the 3870X2 does not want to post will have to try something else any other heavily multithreaded stuff yall want to see on it?



wow that sux about the 3870x2, hope ya get it workin.

nice rigs guys


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally have pics of my new rig.










Nice close-up of the GTX 580.





Coolermaster HAF 922 case.





I love stickers!  The nVidia one is an old one that I got off eBay a while back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2011)

cdawall said:


>



CD! how does this preform to say a 775 quad or a 1366 quad in performance? 16 cores should have the advantage but im thinking the older hardware would slow it down alittle? are you crunching that rig?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> CD! how does this preform to say a 775 quad or a 1366 quad in performance? 16 cores should have the advantage but im thinking the older hardware would slow it down alittle? are you crunching that rig?



in folding i'd say it should kick ass, for gaming not so much.

dont forget that every CPU has its own memory controller, thats a lot of added bandwidth - even if its on old, slow ram


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> CD! how does this preform to say a 775 quad or a 1366 quad in performance? 16 cores should have the advantage but im thinking the older hardware would slow it down alittle? are you crunching that rig?



it will be soon right now i am still playing with os's it does perform pretty well 2.93ghz 8c/16t i7 still beats it but in heavily multithreaded stuff it still holds its own.



Mussels said:


> in folding i'd say it should kick ass, for gaming not so much.
> 
> dont forget that every CPU has its own memory controller, thats a lot of added bandwidth - even if its on old, slow ram



dont forget about numa!

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/cpu/rmma-numa.html

(really old article)


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 27, 2011)

So how much does it cost, compared to a common i7 setup?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So how much does it cost, compared to a common i7 setup?



for normal people the board alone is $800+ i got it in trade for a partial mini itx rig on xs


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

From what I've seen at XS you can get a setup with 4 quad-core Opterons for about $800 or so.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> From what I've seen at XS you can get a setup with 4 quad-core Opterons for about $800 or so.



thats about right if shop around these chips (8350s) are not that expensive i got my last quads 8347HE's for $40ea


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hell CD if you ever decide to get rid of it, i would be interested cause that would make a nice cruncher! i would think it would ATLEAST get 6K PPD


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 27, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thats about right if shop around these chips (8350s) are not that expensive i got my last quads 8347HE's for $40ea


Oh wow, that's insane!  I take it the board is by far the most expensive part?


brandonwh64 said:


> Hell CD if you ever decide to get rid of it, i would be interested cause that would make a nice cruncher! i would think it would ATLEAST get 6K PPD



I'd estimate ~1-1.3k PPD per quad, so 4-5.4k for them all.  Or, regrettably, less than a SB i7 @ ~4ghz


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 27, 2011)

Should be getting in the last of my parts tonight i'll post pics of hexy with her new name plate later if all goes well. shes almost finished !


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Oh wow, that's insane!  I take it the board is by far the most expensive part?
> 
> 
> I'd estimate ~1-1.3k PPD per quad, so 4-5.4k for them all.  Or, regrettably, less than a SB i7 @ ~4ghz



should get more than that the 



PoppaGeek said:


> DO you mind helping me get mine to that. I have no idea what I am doing wrong. All 4 Opterons are on Unbuntu, 2 8.4 and the dual on 9.10 i think. All report plenty of free memory. All 24/7 for at least 3 months and more. The 1354s are at 2.5 and the dual 8356 is stock.
> 
> EDIT:
> Got 30 days worth of results from WCG site and plug into spreadsheet:
> ...





Someguy1982 said:


> My Quad 8346 is running on UBUNTU 64bit 9.10 doing ~ 3373 BOINC PPD Average.
> 
> I cannot find a breakdown per device per day average for WCG points so I'll multiply BOINC PPD AVG. by 7
> 
> 3373 * 7 = 23611 PPD WCG





Someguy1982 said:


> Yes, I've seen that one before, I was talking about an average over time not a day-by-day breakdown. In either case, 23611 looks -close- after looking at the device installation page on WCG website.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're trying to calculate PG, I'm guessing PPD per Core? If that's the case I don't think multiplying by GHz is necessary
> 
> You have the 8356 which is 2.3ghz IIRC and I've got 8346 which is 1.8ghz so I'm guessing that's why on a per core basis your opty's are beating mine. Upgrading to the 8356 is tempting... but I've got other plans ;P





PoppaGeek said:


> I was being lazy. If I put () then it might have been more obvious. Unless you are worse at math than I am and do not know what the quotes mean. :rofl:
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to determine what is normal, correct or whatever for the output of a Gen 3 Opteron quad core. What Skycrane says he is seeing or expecting and what I am seeing are not very close. Giving him the benefit of doubt I am trying to figure out if I am wrong, missing or not understanding something. It is NOT about who is right but about making sure WE all get what we should for the electric we use.
> 
> ...



linked off of xs


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 28, 2011)

Sexy!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 28, 2011)

jeez this page requires 25.5MB of downloading to view it HOLY! shit.. Can some of you guys postin up huge ass pics please resize them, some of them are bigger than my monitor which is a complete waste of bandwidth


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all. Long time no post for me so I thought I would throw in a pic of the i7 rig. I just finished re routing tubes and I am happy with the temps now. Never mind the dust


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2011)

looking good craig! 

I got something tonight to show. Waiting on a video card.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 28, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Here are some pics of my newly built sandy Bridge build:
> 
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/1903/img0032df.jpg
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/647/img0033dm.jpg
> ...



Nice stuff  Cant wait for my SB setup to arrive, hoping for 5GHZ 24/7 
<--------see for specs

 What do you have your SB clocked at atm?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's mine:

Dual loopy


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 28, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Dual loopy
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/twenty6_2007/_DSC2321.jpg
> ...



So how's that single bay reservoir/pump working for you.  Is it powerful enough and quiet? 

I read a few reports of people having excess noise issues with them.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking good everyone, they all look very nice.


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2011)

Some new toys for the weekend. Putting system specs rig into the T60 and swapping my Razer Deathadder for the Cyborg RAT 5. Hoping I'll have more luck with this i7 than the last one.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 28, 2011)

KieX said:


> Some new toys for the weekend. Putting system specs rig into the T60 and swapping my Razer Deathadder for the Cyborg RAT 5. Hoping I'll have more luck with this i7 than the last one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/DSC_0381a.jpg



Awesome sauce - the Lian Li Pitstop, that thing is a hunk of over priced junk.


----------



## KieX (Jan 28, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Awesome sauce - the Lian Li Pitstop, that thing is a hunk of over priced junk.



Was an OK price for me. Plus I don't intend to use it as designed. I just wanted it because it was the easiest way to get a mobo tray and hard drive racks with no need to shred a case to bits. It will be spread all over a shelf which i think is better than the risky balancing design.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 28, 2011)

KieX said:


> Was an OK price for me. Plus I don't intend to use it as designed. I just wanted it because it was the easiest way to get a mobo tray and hard drive racks with no need to shred a case to bits. It will be spread all over a shelf which i think is better than the risky balancing design.



how much for your old deathadder? im coming to central london tomorrow PM please


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 29, 2011)

KieX said:


> Some new toys for the weekend. Putting system specs rig into the T60 and swapping my Razer Deathadder for the Cyborg RAT 5. Hoping I'll have more luck with this i7 than the last one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110128/DSC_0381a.jpg



Someone just got a bonus in their paycheck I see.. Sick new hardware KieX, but why did you decide to go with that mouse?


----------



## MikeJeng (Jan 29, 2011)

Returned my 580 and got a 570, returned my h50 and got a h70. Saved me about $100 which allowed me to get new parts.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome looking rigs.

Good idea on the gpu/watercooling swap.


----------



## KieX (Jan 29, 2011)

@Bo$$: PM'd



t77snapshot said:


> Someone just got a bonus in their paycheck I see.. Sick new hardware KieX, but why did you decide to go with that mouse?



I bought a RAT3 for work and got so used to it that the Deathadder at home felt weird now. Was thinking RAT7 but in the end I didn't think the extra features over the RAT5 were worth the extra cash.



MikeJeng said:


> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/michaelrvb/002.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/michaelrvb/004.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/michaelrvb/005-1.jpg
> 
> Returned my 580 and got a 570, returned my h50 and got a h70. Saved me about $100 which allowed me to get new parts.



If you get something like NZXT braided cables you could probably get some nice straight lines with that extension to make the cables a little neater. Nice setup though


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 30, 2011)

Another of mine. Still very happy with temps.


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have anything as neat as you guys to show. This untidy mess is what my room looks like atm. The one on the desk is the new i7 2600K i'm doing stability tests on. Once that's sorted I will put it on the shelve and tidy up the clutter


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 30, 2011)

@KieX thats the way mate. They run cooler out of the box anyway


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good guys.

Now, as promised.. But, a long time wait..






 Silverstone FT03 Build Log


----------



## KieX (Jan 30, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good guys.
> 
> Now, as promised.. But, a long time wait..
> 
> ...



Going to go take look at that log right-a-way. Where's your WC pedestal thingy?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

KieX said:


> Going to go take look at that log right-a-way. Where's your WC pedestal thingy?



It's awaiting me to have some time to do it.. This was no modding, and due to the fact that I won't have any hdd's, just two Ssd's in the main case, this'll give me space.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine: (I just removed the two 4870's last night and put in a Radeon 6950.)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2011)

camera did NOT like taking pics of the PC for some reason, every last one came out blurry.

adjusted my desk setup, monitors raised a bit higher (dunno if i'll keep it that way) but the desk itself is much cleaner/emptier.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, I love the looks of those XSPC rads.  Fat boys.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 30, 2011)

I dumped the WC system since I dont OC much anymore and want to safe money on the e-bill

Old with WC system:





My PC ATM with Intel stock cooler but a GTX 460 instead of GTX 275 (This was my last upgrade for this ol lady)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2011)

Sadly, my PC has no video card(s) ATM. 











Will have one tomorrow though. Good thing is, this gives me some free time to clean off that residue from the PSU. Oh, only new addition so far is a 120mm Noctua fan on the top. Figured I'd keep it inline and go all Noctua.. too bad they don't make 180mm fans


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2011)

Was about to ask yah in case if you needed it. 7300GT here that i got as backup.

@Laurijan

So clean!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2011)

EVGA GTX 570 should be here tomorrow, hoping to add a second 570 within a few months to complete the madness.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 30, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Sadly, my PC has no video card(s) ATM.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5292/5402186368_6f003d81ab_z.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice silverstone case there.  Like the turned motherboard.  And I think those 180 fans will do just fine.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2011)

My ongoing SR-2 project, still have a lot of sleeving to do and need some extension kables for the PCIe kables. Ran out of black and white tubing so had to use one clear and waiting for a dualbay res.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2011)

is there room for more in there


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of tubing and chaotic to say the least!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

redid some stuff in my HTPC swapped the 60CFM coolermaster fan for a 120x38mm scythe ultra kaze 133CFM going to undervolt it a little bit in hopes that noise cleans up a bit. will post pics when the power comes back on


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a monster Mydog!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

here is the update with the fan set to ~1800RPM it is almost silent











PSU flip seems to have dropped the exhaust temps a good bit and cpu temps are very similar until the fan winds up to 3k then it drops a shit ton


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey J5 are those silverstone 180mm fans in the bottom of your case the Air penetrator versions


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice job fitting a H70 into a miniITX case there cdawall.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice job fitting a H70 into a miniITX case there cdawall.



thanks it get really good temps 1.325v (BIOS) and the cpu at 4.6ghz its not breaking 50C and it is quieter than my last fan


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2011)

cdawall said:


> here is the update with the fan set to ~1800RPM it is almost silent
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110130/2011-01-30_17-32-15_533.jpg
> 
> ...



jeez you wouldn't want to have big hands that's a tight fit nice job


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 31, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thanks it get really good temps 1.325v (BIOS) and the cpu at 4.6ghz its not breaking 50C and it is quieter than my last fan



Impressive.  Most impressive.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> jeez you would want to have big hands that's a tight fit nice job



thanks its not to bad with the PSU pulled out lol. however there is almost no gap between the ram and cooler



PopcornMachine said:


> Impressive.  Most impressive.



again thats with the fan control on at full blast it does not get warm at all


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 31, 2011)

ol pics of my poor man's pc >_>, sorry for the quality (CP cam)














need to find a way to make that 2 x6pin a little less messy...





aand some random ones...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

bloody camera... yesterday every shot came out fuzzy and crap, yet today they come out like this:


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bloody camera... yesterday every shot came out fuzzy and crap, yet today they come out like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110131/Capture272.jpg



oh god are those butt plugs!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

cdawall said:


> oh god are those butt plugs!



you sayin my ears are butts?


well i guess butthead is kind of an insult, lol.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you sayin my ears are butts?
> 
> 
> well i guess butthead is kind of an insult, lol.



lol they look a lot bigger in the pic


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

cdawall said:


> lol they look a lot bigger in the pic



thats what i meant by my camera being a ditz, one day a desk is too hard to take a pic of, the next, extremely good zoom ins are possible.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats what i meant by my camera being a ditz, one day a desk is too hard to take a pic of, the next, extremely good zoom ins are possible.



tried kicking it yet?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2011)

perhaps your not holding your tongue the right way


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2011)

great stuffs guys


----------



## spectrus77 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, this is my ring, photographed by  my new aquisition finepix ax200. Enjoy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Hey J5 are those silverstone 180mm fans in the bottom of your case the Air penetrator versions



I'm not sure of the exact model of the fans, they came with the case originally. I'm assuming Silverstone only makes one type of 180mm fan though.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bloody camera... yesterday every shot came out fuzzy and crap, yet today they come out like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110131/Capture272.jpg



HiFiMan IEMS?


And looking at the previous day's blurry pics, it was because of your monitor. It was putting out too much light, and the camera WAS HAVING A HARD TIME ADJUSTING TO THE EXTREME CONTRASTS IN LIGHTING. And oops caps lock. lol


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wile E said:


> HiFiMan IEMS?
> 
> 
> And looking at the previous day's blurry pics, it was because of your monitor. It was putting out too much light, and the camera WAS HAVING A HARD TIME ADJUSTING TO THE EXTREME CONTRASTS IN LIGHTING. And oops caps lock. lol



I read you caps locks like Austin Power's being unfrozen lol  



> Austin Powers: WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?
> Basil Exposition: The shouting is a temporary side-effect of the unfreezing.
> Austin Powers: Yes... I'm having difficulty controlling THE VOLUME OF MY VOICE.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 31, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Hello, this is my ring, photographed by my new aquisition finepix ax200. Enjoy



 Nice photos of your ring.......


----------



## spectrus77 (Jan 31, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Nice photos of your ring.......



Thanks man


----------



## roast (Feb 1, 2011)

Heres a couple of pics of my PC ATM. Just moved into my new place, so have been setting everything up.
I'm an insane audiophile, so obviously I had to include some shots of (not all of) my music gear. 

The rig (and desk) itself...






And another pic of the rig...
This rig is going through an overhaul at the moment. I'm cutting out a side window, as well as routing holes at the far side for cable management. Hopefully I'll have a few pics of this soon!






Heres a pic of my beautiful Audiogram6, nice budget USB mixer. The Fujitsu laptop itself is just a bag of shite.... only used as a remote access for a couple of dedicated game servers I host, as well as being a slave rig for Guitar Rig 4.0... Hooked into the guitar amp alongside it.






And heres a pic of some of my Audio gear.
The halfstack is a Hughes and Kettner Warp 7 100w head, going thru a 4x12 cab with Celestions and a 2x12 with Fane speakers that I built myself. The pedal on top is a Boss DS1 distortion, which I only use as a mid boost for solos. The drumkit is a Session Pro. Unfortunately I can't have my acoustic kit in this apartment. :shadedshu






And finally, a pic of it all....






Kudos to anyone who noticed the AMD Athlon rig hung on the wall.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2011)

roast said:


> Heres a couple of pics of my PC ATM. Just moved into my new place, so have been setting everything up.
> I'm an insane audiophile, so obviously I had to include some shots of (not all of) my music gear.
> 
> The rig (and desk) itself...
> ...



I have to say that's a pretty nice setup.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 1, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm not sure of the exact model of the fans, they came with the case originally. I'm assuming Silverstone only makes one type of 180mm fan though.



actually they make a few types of 180mm fans mostly same thing with or without LEDs....I just asked because they looked an awefull lot like the FN120AP I just stuck in my Tuniq Tower 120, take a look on the back at the sticker if it says something FN180AP then it's their Air Penetrator fans they're pretty good fans they may not move a shitton of air but the tight column of air the fan guard makes makes up for it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2011)

GTX 570 came in today, I didn't realize how big it was... made my 6870's look tiny. Performance wise.. all I can say is " wow ". This card is insane for costing only $349. Everything runs sooooo buttery and it literally doesn't make any noise, is the fan even working???!?!!?!  . Pics to come this weekend when I have time.


----------



## Boneface (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine With new case, sold my 912 and bought the 932 Black Edition!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^ nice! the all black interior looks so awesome!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2011)

roast said:


> Heres a couple of pics of my PC ATM. Just moved into my new place, so have been setting everything up.
> I'm an insane audiophile, so obviously I had to include some shots of (not all of) my music gear.
> 
> The rig (and desk) itself...
> ...



you should make it functional


----------



## roast (Feb 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have to say that's a pretty nice setup.



Cheers [H] 



OneMoar said:


> you should make it functional


Any suggestions?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 1, 2011)

roast said:


> Cheers [H]
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



idk remote mount a psu and stuff  ?
install a ^nix on a usb key and rig for for shh access )>)


----------



## roast (Feb 1, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> idk remote mount a psu and stuff  ?
> install a ^nix on a usb key and rig for for shh access )>)



Was thinking of slapping a GPU in there and doing some F@H on it. Otherwise, I'll probably just take it off the wall and use it as a media server.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 2, 2011)

New P67 setup arrived just before the blizzard hit ..Board looks amazing up close imo.
Will grab a 2500k when tuesday arrrives


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 2, 2011)

You do know sandy bridge was just recalled right?    Why do you think there's nothing 1155 on newegg right now!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW i just noticed that too! no 1155 on newegg or tigerdirect LOL i guess intel really did mess up, atleast they are admitting it and hopefully problem is solved with x58's replacement


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW i just noticed that too! no 1155 on newegg or tigerdirect LOL i guess intel really did mess up, atleast they are admitting it and hopefully problem is solved with x58's replacement



the existing lineup will just be replaced with the same parts, with fix included. no new chipsets or anything.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

so all the motherboards and CPUs that were made have to be redone?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> so all the motherboards and CPUs that were made have to be redone?



yes.

intel decided to do a mass recall and replace the parts, rather than risk ruining the reputation of the affected products.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dang, i bet motherboard manufacturers are pissed


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> so all the motherboards and CPUs that were made have to be redone?



No just the mobos as it's the SATA II controller that's faulty in the south bridge


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Dang, i bet motherboard manufacturers are pissed



intels covering the costs of replacement, so it doesnt hurt them much.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2011)

meh I guess they can afford a 1 billion loss this year would be nice to have their piggy bank


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Friday i will have my EVGA E757 3-way SLI board and Xeon E5502 CPU for my cruncher! then its on!


----------



## Boneface (Feb 2, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> ^^^ nice! the all black interior looks so awesome!



It is very nice and the window makes it look better lol


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 2, 2011)

87dtna said:


> You do know sandy bridge was just recalled right?    Why do you think there's nothing 1155 on newegg right now!



No big deal, Affects SATA ports 2 through 5, not ports 0 and 1..I only use 1 or 2 hard drives , and the rest goes in my NAS drive. So meh!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats "new hardware + giddy feeling" talking 3dsage. Get that board replaced!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 3, 2011)

So i just ordered a few new toys for my setup this morning...
the samsung drives will be in raid 1 and i have a second ssd i will be using in tandem with the vertex 2. im so excited i cant wait !


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry crappy cp pics  still havent got some 6pin extension for the vcard, kinda annoying positioned like that...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2011)

X58 Xeon !!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> X58 Xeon !!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110205/xeon1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110205/xeon2.jpg



China cat says nice CPU ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> China cat says nice CPU ?



just waiting on my board now! weather has it stuck in Indiana


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> just waiting on my board now! weather has it stuck in Indiana



Ouch, must say weather sucks here, I mean it's sunny without a cloud in the sky and it's supposed to get up into the 70's, not sure how I can take all the nice weather.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2011)

yea this snow has had us by the balls here of late


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea this snow has had us by the balls here of late



You have snow? Wanna swap for some HOT summer heat


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 5, 2011)

(2hv4) I have seen many rigs in my life & this is amongst the mightier (well there are so many FAT rigs so its hard to compare) & the components placement soo unique (though no WC) & the case w. LCD @ the sidepanel fits in perfectly...I rate your build 8/10 the minuses are cable managment woes & as stated no WC so overall a great looking rig man! & thx for the pics.

p.s I still like mine more 

//Dog


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> (2hv4) I have seen many rigs in my life & this is amongst the mightier (well there are so many FAT rigs so its hard to compare) & the components placement soo unique (though no WC) & the case w. LCD @ the sidepanel fits in perfectly...I rate your build 8/10 the minuses are cable managment woes & as stated no WC so overall a great looking rig man! & thx for the pics.
> 
> p.s I still like mine more
> 
> //Dog



This is what it should be


----------



## IINexusII (Feb 5, 2011)

new desk 






old picture before replacing the h50


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 5, 2011)

My battle station


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Feb 5, 2011)

@ hv4 w. high res pic & fixed cable managment: NIIIICE
9/10 = PHAT!

txh (like i´m spanking the monkey...kidding )

I would like to extend my thx to all of ya posting your precious HW here...GJ guys & gals

//Dog


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2011)

Installed some new fans into the radbox.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Installed some new fans into the radbox.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2423.jpg



I like your toolbox...I mean ur radbox Erocker

Very nice clean system too bro


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Installed some new fans into the radbox.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2423.jpg



How much did that rad box set you back (the box itself not the rads and fans with it though a final price would be nice also!)?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> How much did that rad box set you back (the box itself not the rads and fans with it though a final price would be nice also!)?



the rad box.. it's a tool box.. he showed it WAY back.. before getting it painted and such.. puts my rad box to shame :shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 7, 2011)

ViperXTR said:


> sorry crappy cp pics  still havent got some 6pin extension for the vcard, kinda annoying positioned like that...
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/pics/DSC00416.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/pics/DSC00415.jpg
> http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a338/ViperXtreme/pics/DSC00413.jpg
> ...



I like, I have to say needs better pics, but good stuff!



Cold Storm said:


> the rad box.. it's a tool box.. he showed it WAY back.. before getting it painted and such.. puts my rad box to shame :shadedshu




I know though some pricing would be good.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 7, 2011)

My most recent after installing the 6950 and some new Gentle Typhoon fans..


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 7, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> My most recent after installing the 6950 and some new Gentle Typhoon fans..
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/SANY0008-1.jpg



Really sexy! Only thing missing is a sleeving for the cold-cathode lamp switch thingy


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 7, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Really sexy! Only thing missing is a sleeving for the cold-cathode lamp switch thingy



Thanks! and yeah i ran out of sleeving. Next time I'm at Home Depot I'll pick some more up.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome looking loop WhiteNoise 

I have some pics I need to post up, finally took some with the GTX 570 installed (Card is flippin awesome!).


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 7, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Really sexy! Only thing missing is a sleeving for the cold-cathode lamp switch thingy



gotta agree with laurijan there as they aren't hard to sleave 
plus if you do sleave them, your less likely to have your ccfl go dim through hv leaks


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 8, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> My most recent after installing the 6950 and some new Gentle Typhoon fans..
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/SANY0008-1.jpg



What case is that ?


----------



## Azma (Feb 8, 2011)

Still some work left Do some more metal work, then spray paint the parts black


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2011)

azma666 said:


> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5899/dsc0232hlm.jpg
> 
> Still some work left Do some more metal work, then spray paint the parts black



WOW! clean and slick! i have that same motherboard arriving today, how does it OC in your opinion?


----------



## JATownes (Feb 8, 2011)

azma666 said:


> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5899/dsc0232hlm.jpg
> 
> Still some work left Do some more metal work, then spray paint the parts black



LOVE THE SLEEVING JOB!!   Very nice build...That looks absolutely clean.


----------



## Azma (Feb 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! clean and slick! i have that same motherboard arriving today, how does it OC in your opinion?



Tnx  I run my i7 950 @ 4.2 Ghz atm, havent had time to play around with much OC yet so check the Evga forums for more info 



JATownes said:


> LOVE THE SLEEVING JOB!!   Very nice build...That looks absolutely clean.



Tnx =)


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 8, 2011)

Still working on this one:






GTS450 is temp.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice 450!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 8, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> gotta agree with laurijan there as they aren't hard to sleave
> plus if you do sleave them, your less likely to have your ccfl go dim through hv leaks



I sleaved most of the wires but like I said I ran out of sleaving. I will pick some up and finish it.



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What case is that ?



It's a NZXT Zero 2 full tower case.


A couple more shots (UV tubing) and old 4870 cf cards


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 8, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Still working on this one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110208/100_2821.jpg
> 
> GTS450 is temp.



Is that Fractal Design's case any good ?


----------



## Reventon (Feb 8, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Still working on this one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110208/100_2821.jpg
> 
> GTS450 is temp.



Clean as fuhh. Very nice.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> How much did that rad box set you back (the box itself not the rads and fans with it though a final price would be nice also!)?



I think mines a Stanley, but something like this would work: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3872929&cp=2568450.2628082.2629228

That, plus a 5" hole saw and a 1 1/2" hole saw.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 8, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Still working on this one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110208/100_2821.jpg
> 
> GTS450 is temp.



wow nice build, nice case, how is the airflow? and can you remove that 180mm top fan??

i'm probally going to get one, with a Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme Rev.C and a small mod, so can put my Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK 3 1700rpm, 140mm push/pull


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just got a few new toys in. gonna have me some fun tonight updating my storage


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok i got my board today and it works but im not happy at all, should i ask for a refund? The Heatsinks for the NB and VRMs looks like it was taken off and attempted to either use paint thinner or some type of sanding cause NB has some bad scratches on it. Also the board is warped alittle around the CPU, This could be from the previous owner/s overheating the cpu area or it had a huge cooler that was tighten too tight. All in all it works, i reset the bios and then installed two Gskill sticks and a Corsair stick for 3x1gb tri channel and i ran IBT for 10 runs on max mem and threads with stock cooler and it didnt become unstable.

This is what it looks like from factory






This is how it came


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 9, 2011)

The last of my pictures enjoy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i got my board today and it works but im not happy at all, should i ask for a refund? The Heatsinks for the NB and VRMs looks like it was taken off and attempted to either use paint thinner or some type of sanding cause NB has some bad scratches on it. Also the board is warped alittle around the CPU, This could be from the previous owner/s overheating the cpu area or it had a huge cooler that was tighten too tight. All in all it works, i reset the bios and then installed two Gskill sticks and a Corsair stick for 3x1gb tri channel and i ran IBT for 10 runs on max mem and threads with stock cooler and it didnt become unstable.
> 
> This is what it looks like from factory
> 
> ...



what the fuck, srsly!!!!!

they must have painted those sinks, i dont think they have that colory underneath it, think they are aluminium,  and if they had used painthinner, the x58 logo wouldnt be there


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what the fuck, srsly!!!!!
> 
> they must have painted those sinks, i dont think they have that colory underneath it, think they are aluminium,  and if they had used painthinner, the x58 logo wouldnt be there



If they were painted, how come the text is still in the original red color? 

Besides from being weird, I like the black and gold combo. They should make some boards like that.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2011)

arent they meant to be anodised, which is different to being painted? could that explain it?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i got my board today and it works but im not happy at all, should i ask for a refund? The Heatsinks for the NB and VRMs looks like it was taken off and attempted to either use paint thinner or some type of sanding cause NB has some bad scratches on it. Also the board is warped alittle around the CPU, This could be from the previous owner/s overheating the cpu area or it had a huge cooler that was tighten too tight. All in all it works, i reset the bios and then installed two Gskill sticks and a Corsair stick for 3x1gb tri channel and i ran IBT for 10 runs on max mem and threads with stock cooler and it didnt become unstable.
> 
> This is what it looks like from factory
> 
> ...



What the hell???
This was an open-box item from Newegg?

I have the same board for one of my crunchers (was actually the first X58 board I purchased a year and half ago) and have loved the stability. One reason I chose it was because of the looks, second was the price at that time
I think I would ask for a refund if you are worried about the looks. Could also effect resale value down the rode...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a shot of Phase 2 of my new computer:






Yeah it needs it's own power grid but it plays crysis maxxed out...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Here's a shot of Phase 2 of my new computer:
> 
> http://www.wired.com/images/article/full/2008/02/exascale_computing_630px.jpg
> 
> Yeah it needs it's own power grid but it plays crysis maxxed out...





as long as that sig with the evga logo is gone, you can get your own power grid!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe im going to keep it!


----------



## garyinhere (Feb 10, 2011)

New Rams


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2011)

oh how i approve of your rams pic


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> New Rams
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110210/DSCF0264.jpg



Easy cheese???

Really

Nice shot of the ram though


----------



## KetelOne (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 10, 2011)

KetelOne said:


> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/Pridekit/Liquid Cooling/IMG_0092.jpg
> 
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/Pridekit/Liquid Cooling/IMG_0094.jpg
> 
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/Pridekit/Liquid Cooling/IMG_0089.jpg



Parts list ?


----------



## KetelOne (Feb 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Parts list ?



Just grabbed it from another forum, still need to set it up on this forum 

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - 4.2 Ghz
ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3
4GB OCZ Reaper DDR3-1600
Sapphire HD6950 - Core: 880MHz Memory: 1375 MHz
WD Caviar Black 1TB
Corsair Obsidian 800D

{Swiftech MPC355 W/ XSPC Res Top}-{Enzotech Sapphire Series Rev.A}-{Swiftech MCR320}-{3 Thermaltake AF0026 120mm Fans - Push}-{3/8"ID, 5/8"OD Tubing}


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

SB rig up and running...





















btw already know about SATA issues


----------



## KetelOne (Feb 11, 2011)

That is one FAT cooler


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 11, 2011)

KetelOne said:


> That is one FAT cooler


indeed it is sir!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 11, 2011)

@ 3dsage Great chips have fun knowing we have one and the others must wait.

@ KetelOne  The pic is an Intel rig but you have a 1090t?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 11, 2011)

hardware is done in my build. still have a little modding left to do to the case how ever, just a few snaps showing the wiring of my new storage setup - OH and i also re-skinned my death adder, now its sparkley blue - its darker IRL


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

That's gotta be the goddamn sparkliest Deathadder I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 11, 2011)

3dsage said:


> SB rig up and running...
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/d3.jpg



Your rig looks pretty clean! that cooler looks _massive_....NICE


----------



## KetelOne (Feb 11, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> @ KetelOne  The pic is an Intel rig but you have a 1090t?



ASUS M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 is an AM3 board. 

Not sure why you thought it was a Intel rig, did I say/type something wrong?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is my HTPC board and HS/F

I call it the 'Turbo'


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

WTF is that thing (HSF)???


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 11, 2011)

Just installed it all last night 




Click to view full size!

you don't wanna see behind the MB tray, i was too lazy and just wanted to test it all 
so.. .yea the back panel doesn't fit


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

A few of my new Crossfire setup with a pair of MSI 6870 TwinFrozr IIs.  What do you guy think?


----------



## Crazykenny (Feb 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Here is my HTPC board and HS/F
> 
> I call it the 'Turbo'
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/DSCF0004-1.jpg



Do want! Whats it called?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 11, 2011)

JATownes said:


> A few of my new Crossfire setup with a pair of MSI 6870 TwinFrozr IIs.  What do you guy think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110211/2011-02-10_18-10-56_338.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice.  Like the fan aimed at the end of the two cards.  That will help with temps.

Nice case.  I see it is a Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 11, 2011)

HammerON said:


> WTF is that thing (HSF)???





Crazykenny said:


> Do want! Whats it called?



It's a *CoolerMaster Eclipse* HS/F that I picked up when a local pc store was going out of business. It keeps my HTPC's Intel C2D E4300 @ 3.2GHz nice and cool.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> It's a *CoolerMaster Eclipse* HS/F that I picked up when a local pc store was going out of business. It keeps my HTPC's Intel C2D E4300 @ 3.2GHz nice and cool.



Never seen one of those before.  Apparently came out in 2006.  Is it quiet, because it looks like a loud turbine.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

JATownes said:


> A few of my new Crossfire setup with a pair of MSI 6870 TwinFrozr IIs.  What do you guy think?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110211/2011-02-10_18-10-56_338.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setup 

What fans do you have mounted on the Scythe? Also I dont get why it didnt come with clips to mount another fan, what a shame:shadedshu


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

There is a Scythe GentleTyphoon 1800rpm in push and a Xigmatek 1800rpm in pull.  Yea, I looked for addition fan clips, but could never find any in stock, so I resorted to the zipties to mount it.  The mounting works well, but it looks VERY ghetto, which I hate.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

Ziptie idea, seems like the route im gonna take also. I dont like ghetto either, but I need to mount a Pull.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 11, 2011)

It didn't help much at idle, but at load it decreased temps by ~5C, so it is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

JATownes said:


> It didn't help much at idle, but at load it decreased temps by ~5C, so it is worth it in my opinion.



Thats where it counts imo


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

My PC At The Moment 
















Cell phone pics for now. Took some of the swap process with my D5000. I'll be uploading those sometime over the weekend. Check left for new specs


----------



## Reventon (Feb 12, 2011)

:O Looks sick


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Some benching fun last week with Reefer86


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My PC At The Moment
> 
> Cell phone pics for now. Took some of the swap process with my D5000. I'll be uploading those sometime over the weekend. Check left for new specs



Neat! You got 'm both flashed right?  ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep. I had them both at +20% power and at 915 core, but I crashed every now and then. Backed them off to stock 6970 clocks and they've been all right since. Will do some more investigation later.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

Got my quick disconnects in today. Makes things much easier to take apart!


----------



## JATownes (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn Erocker...I love that damn setup you got.  Seen it multiple times, and everytime it makes me stare in awe.  VERY nice setup.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 13, 2011)

Lookin' real good E 


I managed to scrap together a MicroATX test bench today out of a year 2000 HP Pavilion case. It can safely mount 2x 3.5" drives, a single 5.25" drive, and has a removable floor with padded feet. I would have much preferred a nice acrylic bench that can hold more securely, but this will do for now


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

What's weird is, I got a 3c drop in temps on my CPU and a 4c drop on my NB after adding these. Their magic!

*They should be for $60 f****** dollars!

Joe, that is genius!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> What's weird is, I got a 3c drop in temps on my CPU and a 4c drop on my NB after adding these. Their magic!
> 
> *They should be for $60 f****** dollars!
> 
> Joe, that is genius!!



the quick disconnects? maybe they're working as a passive heatsink (active with your fans on em ), and helping dissipate some of the heat.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the quick disconnects? maybe they're working as a passive heatsink (active with your fans on em ), and helping dissipate some of the heat.



That could very well be, there is quite a bit of mass to them. They could also be restricting the flow just enough for the water to stay in the radiator a bit longer.. but really, they are surprisingly not very restrictive at all.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

What brand are they?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Got my quick disconnects in today. Makes things much easier to take apart!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2428.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2424.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2427.jpg



looks very nice

how much water gets out when you disconnect them? only a few drops or?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

Not even a drop. It's a little wet inside, but nothing comes out.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Not even a drop. It's a little wet inside, but nothing comes out.



thats what she said


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Why didn't this post get edited when I was doing so? :/


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep. I had them both at +20% power and at 915 core, but I crashed every now and then. Backed them off to stock 6970 clocks and they've been all right since. Will do some more investigation later.



Hmm, I still gotta test my flash with the 20% max. overload. Really necessary? 'Cause he seems quite stable in Black Ops as well as Mafia II running on HD6970's stock.



(FIH) The Don said:


> thats what she said



Gheheheh


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 13, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Never seen one of those before.  Apparently came out in 2006.  Is it quiet, because it looks like a loud turbine.



It's not quiet.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally got around to uploading these.












EVGA GTX 570.. beast!


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got around to uploading these.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5099/5441572997_12fc8dcea3_z.jpg
> 
> ...



Your setup looks pretty effin' industrial, kudo's for that! But also: Noctua NH-D14... beast! You keep it cool ... You get the best! ^^

What temps are you getting with the Noctua @ load?


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

This will change once the new lian-li case arrive...


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got around to uploading these.
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5099/5441572997_12fc8dcea3_z.jpg
> 
> ...



Damn, now I am extremely jealous of your case


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> This will change once the new lian-li case arrive...
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/zhadlp/2.jpg
> 
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/zhadlp/5.jpg



These pics definately honor the name you gave the project. Kudo's!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

As far as the +20% and 915 core OC, no it's not necessary, but neither are two of these cards in the first place 

Great looking setups here. Looks like a couple people had to hop in and blow me out of the water (no pun intended since most were watercooled )


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 15, 2011)

my pc: FT02 limited,  i appologise for the bad pics and mess


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2011)

that case looks VERY familiar


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 15, 2011)

(fih) the don said:


> that case looks very familiar :d



:d


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok guys, i have gotten a Dell Optiplex 380 with a E7500 45nm CPU, 2GB DDR3, P41 BTX board, and like a 250GB sata drive. With those options on the dell website, it comes out to 529.00$ for it. how much could i get out of it selling it used? Its like 6 months old if that with windows 7 pro COA






http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bo1s12fd&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&model_id=optiplex-380


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 15, 2011)

you got that fucker for free? 

i would say you can get around 300-350 for it used

if it still has some sort of warranty from dell


on a sidenot

i should be getting this :

PII 1055T
ASUS CHIV
2x2 GB Redline
5850 1gb
1000W psu
2x1TB F3's 
DVD burner 

this weekend

gonna be good with a proper machine again


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that case looks VERY familiar



Sure does! Best case ever!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you got that fucker for free?
> 
> i would say you can get around 300-350 for it used



yea technically i did but i may sell it for a I7 920 for my cruncher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry for bad pictures but i got this the other day and it look beautiful! full 1080P!!











ViewSonic VG2227wm Black 21.5" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 DC 10000:1 Built in Speakers &USB ports


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sorry for bad pictures but i got this the other day and it look beautiful! full 1080P!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110216/monitor.jpg
> 
> ...



hmm 22" same length as my ****.....oh wait...wrong forums


nice pick  i would have gotten 24" instead, but if 22" does the job then its perfect


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmm 22" same length as my ****.....oh wait...wrong forums
> 
> 
> nice pick  i would have gotten 24" instead, but if 22" does the job then its perfect



*WISPERS* ..... shhhh don but i got it for FREEE


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 16, 2011)

damn you lol, all that stuffzzz youre getting


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> damn you lol, all that stuffzzz youre getting



LOL it came with the dell optiplex.


----------



## bokou (Feb 16, 2011)

hey all, first post in the forums but been a site lurker for a while now. Here's my rig

















Coolermaster HAF 932 case
4gb G-skill 1600
AMD 956 BE
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
XFX Radeon HD 6970
Xion 800W PSU


----------



## bokou (Feb 16, 2011)

two of those pics are basically the same so here's a lower shot


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 16, 2011)

bokou said:


> two of those pics are basically the same so here's a lower shot
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40702&stc=1&d=1297879559



quality rig with some good cable management


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 16, 2011)

bokou said:


> hey all, first post in the forums but been a site lurker for a while now. Here's my rig
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40699&stc=1&d=1297879144
> 
> ...



like it even though theres alot of black it looks very colourful


----------



## bokou (Feb 16, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> quality rig with some good cable management



hehe thanks - I really really despise messy cases so mine gets a little management love probably once a month... readjusting and rerouting etc.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 16, 2011)

bokou said:


> two of those pics are basically the same so here's a lower shot
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40702&stc=1&d=1297879559



I've seen that power supply a few times before and it now got me wondering: will it be able to have a ground line splitted, if you are looking at a six pin connector, without harming any hardware? Would be nice for some custom pc cable connecting


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally decided on what build to do! Here's a picture of what I picked up today, looks damn juicy 

the GPU's this time have 36months warranty not making the mistake of buying anything with 12 months again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks good, can't wait to see it all put together.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Finally decided on what build to do! Here's a picture of what I picked up today, looks damn juicy
> 
> the GPU's this time have 36months warranty not making the mistake of buying anything with 12 months again.
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9495/img0238bg.jpg



You have 2 MSI HD6950's and thats what Im getting too, but Im getting the twin Frozr II editions.......why must you make me jealous bro


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> You have 2 MSI HD6950's and thats what Im getting too, but Im getting the twin Frozr II editions.......why must you make me jealous bro



lmao I really like the stickers on the MSI models, I'm pretty sure I can unlock these to 6970's as well since it is the 2GB version. Starting my tests now hopefully none of my parts are faulty ><


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lmao I really like the stickers on the MSI models, I'm pretty sure I can unlock these to 6970's as well since it is the 2GB version. Starting my tests now hopefully none of my parts are faulty ><



kool bro, unlock those beasts, lemme know how it goes


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lmao I really like the stickers on the MSI models, I'm pretty sure I can unlock these to 6970's as well since it is the 2GB version. Starting my tests now hopefully none of my parts are faulty ><



Is that still possible then? I thought AMD had a revision ready for shipment with the fixed power connector design, new VRM chips onboard and a disability to unlock those shaders. But now I'm in doubt


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue-Tiger said:


> Is that still possible then? I thought AMD had a revision ready for shipment with the fixed power connector design, new VRM chips onboard and a disability to unlock those shaders. But now I'm in doubt



Not sure, were the old cOnnectors 6+8? if so then I have the 6+6 I may have the revision.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 17, 2011)

i got two 6950's myself ur gonna luv'em!


----------



## freakshow (Feb 17, 2011)

here is mine currently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

@ freakshow

got a pic of the rig with more light?  Seems like a great build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2011)

@freakshow, what case is that?

looks awesome


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Here it is, I did some benching earlier so I took a photo for the GPUs in action. My 750watt seems to be more than handeling this system so far the fan itself doesn't even activate with everything at stock while playing Metro ....

I gotta say 6950's ARE THE BOMB! I had a 5970+5870 setup before but they don't compare to the smoothness these cards have in DX 11 mode. I had all settings maxed in DX11 with 4x AA and there is finally no annoying stutter, I may even play through the whole game again just because of this, I am very happy with these cards right now 

Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2011)

@randomflip, awesome setup man..
Crank up that 2500K , they are amazing..high clocks, low temps, low volts.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

3dsage said:


> @randomflip, awesome setup man..
> Crank up that 2500K , they are amazing..high clocks, low temps, low volts.



Hehe trying to get 4.5ghz stable at the moment currently up to VCORE 1.300 so far so good LLC at level 1 though, this will be my 24/7 config if it passes linx 25 times 

Temps don't even reach 65 degrees which is bloody insane :S


----------



## bokou (Feb 17, 2011)

My 965 3.4ghz was hitting like 85 degrees last night in prime95 at 3.9ghz so I've got to see if I can figure out another way to go about it. That's too hot :-/


----------



## bokou (Feb 17, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Not sure, were the old cOnnectors 6+8? if so then I have the 6+6 I may have the revision.



I think the 6950's have always been 6+6 and the 6970's 6+8 to my knowledge. It's why I decided to go with the 70 instead of oc'ing a 50...figured it needed the extra power for a reason


----------



## Frizz (Feb 17, 2011)

Alright it seems I am able to unlock my 6950's after all, as long as it is reference and is the 2GB version you will be able to do it. Wee! Well worth the cash.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

bokou said:


> My 965 3.4ghz was hitting like 85 degrees last night in prime95 at 3.9ghz so I've got to see if I can figure out another way to go about it. That's too hot :-/



What are you using for the HSF


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Installed my ASUS 5850 today. About to go mess around in some games with it.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 17, 2011)

it'll be about the same as what i get on 2 HD5770 in cf or there abouts Rad and does your ram work in dual channel mode being the first two slots


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, it's running in dual channel mode. This mobo is slightly different then some. 

I didn't want to deal with the issues of CF, and I got this 5850 for $150, so I couldn't complain.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 17, 2011)

me will be getting a 6850 soon 'by Fri.' and i'll be posting a Video of my new cable management


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2011)

OK i was on ebay looking for a 5770 and found this! READ ALL OF IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/Radeon-HD-5770-AS-IS-support-free-video-cards-/300526411137?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item45f8c51d81


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i was on ebay looking for a 5770 and found this! READ ALL OF IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radeon-HD-5770-AS-IS-support-free-video-cards-/300526411137?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item45f8c51d81
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/funnyebay.jpg



Am I missing something?


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i was on ebay looking for a 5770 and found this! READ ALL OF IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radeon-HD-5770-AS-IS-support-free-video-cards-/300526411137?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item45f8c51d81
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/funnyebay.jpg



Well that's gotta be interesting...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL posted that in CPT over @ gn.net. It is SOOOO epic fail.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2011)

added some enzotech heatsinks to all of the mosfets. oh and threw in a SFX450w silverstone and GTX470.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks kinda crazy dude!  All those little heatsinks.  That's a small rig.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks kinda crazy dude!  All those little heatsinks.  That's a small rig.



prepping it for i7@4.2ghz+ lol didn't want to be blowing fets not to mention the ram ones were getting warm as were the ones for the PCI-e slot (i assume thats them)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

cdawall said:


> prepping it for i7@4.2ghz+ lol didn't want to be blowing fets not to mention the ram ones were getting warm as were the ones for the PCI-e slot (i assume thats them)



Things must get pretty warm in that case bro.


----------



## freakshow (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ freakshow
> 
> got a pic of the rig with more light?  Seems like a great build.



ya just give me a sec lol i post them in the case mod gallery



(FIH) The Don said:


> @freakshow, what case is that?
> 
> looks awesome



LIAN LI PC-A05N Black


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

freakshow said:


> ya just give me a sec lol i post them in the case mod gallery



Link us when you do.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Things must get pretty warm in that case bro.



not really its got some good airflow






also no ideas what with my QPI link its set to 4.2ghz in the BIOS i will look at it later


----------



## freakshow (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Link us when you do.



will do lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2011)

cdawall said:


> not really its got some good airflow
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110218/Capture006.png
> 
> also no ideas what with my QPI link its set to 4.2ghz in the BIOS i will look at it later



That's not bad at all.  I wonder how hot my board was running on the Gigabyte 790FX I have.  I haven't dusted that rig in like five months.  You literally can't see the board.  I gotta get you guys a picture so you can see.  It's pretty crazy


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks kinda crazy dude!  All those little heatsinks.  That's a small rig.



But it still looks BIGass


----------



## freakshow (Feb 18, 2011)

here is some pics i would put up a work log but to lazy and tired lol  but anyways here u go 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2934.html


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 18, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Finally decided on what build to do! Here's a picture of what I picked up today, looks damn juicy
> 
> the GPU's this time have 36months warranty not making the mistake of buying anything with 12 months again.
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9495/img0238bg.jpg



Moar ?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's moar



randomflip said:


> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1673/img0240yz.jpg
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7378/img0248uz.jpg





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Moar ?




And some bonus benchies .... No physx, performance preset.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 19, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Finally decided on what build to do! Here's a picture of what I picked up today, looks damn juicy
> 
> the GPU's this time have 36months warranty not making the mistake of buying anything with 12 months again.
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9495/img0238bg.jpg



Every component on that desk is yummy! Quality long warranty stuff rules.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Here's moar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about some pics of it assembled ?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> How about some pics of it assembled ?



Posted here, bout as good as I can get it for now will work on cable management later. 

V
V
V



randomflip said:


> Here it is, I did some benching earlier so I took a photo for the GPUs in action. My 750watt seems to be more than handeling this system so far the fan itself doesn't even activate with everything at stock while playing Metro ....
> 
> I gotta say 6950's ARE THE BOMB! I had a 5970+5870 setup before but they don't compare to the smoothness these cards have in DX 11 mode. I had all settings maxed in DX11 with 4x AA and there is finally no annoying stutter, I may even play through the whole game again just because of this, I am very happy with these cards right now
> 
> ...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> V
> V
> V



Amazing camera skillz ? I've never quite seen pictures like those. . . j/k


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Amazing camera skillz ? I've never quite seen pictures like those. . . j/k



Your quote seems to be missing the post I quoted from before hmm..

Here are the links
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1673/img0240yz.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7378/img0248uz.jpg


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

need to get an Nzxt 24pin extender to hide bit but heres a bitter pic:


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> need to get an Nzxt 24pin extender to hide bit but heres a bitter pic:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/S1051953.jpg



what case is that>?


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

SilverStone FT02 limited edition


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> SilverStone FT02 limited edition



where can i buy one of those....deactivated on new egg


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

i purchased mine off a member on here (kieX thank you very much! - great guy), but a google shopping search may find you one?


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> i purchased mine off a member on here (kieX thank you very much! - great guy), but a google shopping search may find you one?



none of the red limited edition ones,guess i'll look through some forums


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

i got number 0430 too


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> i got number 0430 too



want to sell it


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

just buy a standard FT02 and paint it that's all the damn ltd edition are anyways


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> just buy a standard FT02 and paint it that's all the damn ltd edition are anyways



i think i'd mess up painting it


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> want to sell it




lol, NEVAR..my 460 idles @ 25c in this


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Your quote seems to be missing the post I quoted from before hmm..
> 
> Here are the links
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1673/img0240yz.jpg
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7378/img0248uz.jpg




second pic needs some CM done other than that it's sweet


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i think i'd mess up painting it



practice first on some cheap nasty that doesn't matter otherwise using a spray can is easy peasy nice n sleazy, just use thin coats and many of them and allow about 15~20 mins in between for drying.. then a couple of coats of clear over the top then ya done, allow a day or so to dry properly in a warm dry dust free environment and it'll look as good as a bought one


----------



## Gas2100 (Feb 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> practice first on some cheap nasty that doesn't matter otherwise using a spray can is easy peasy nice n sleazy, just use thin coats and many of them and allow about 15~20 mins in between for drying.. then a couple of coats of clear over the top then ya done, allow a day or so to dry properly in a warm dry dust free environment and it'll look as good as a bought one



+1 enamel is best i believe, but i only payed £95 for the limited edition anyways


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a crappy case i got for $35 shipped,will definitely practice on this one


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 20, 2011)

2nd rig:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> need to get an Nzxt 24pin extender to hide bit but heres a bitter pic:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110220/S1051953.jpg



If only the color scheme of the board matched it.  Great looking case/rig.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> just buy a standard FT02 and paint it that's all the damn ltd edition are anyways


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> second pic needs some CM done other than that it's sweet



lol thanks the reason i didn't bother with cable managemnent is because I'll be getting a new case this week


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

My 2500k rig @ 5GHZ @ 1.38V  24/7 stable


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 20, 2011)

^That's sick man. how's that ASRock Board treating ya?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

ASRockIQ said:


> ^That's sick man. how's that ASRock Board treating ya?



Quality board imo...this board has all the high end features in a P67 board, for mid range price..


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol thanks the reason i didn't bother with cable managemnent is because I'll be getting a new case this week



ah well new case better CM I'm sure you'll post up some pics and it to will be sweet


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> ah well new case better CM I'm sure you'll post up some pics and it to will be sweet



Scratch that, I'll post up some pics now, did some cable management since I couldn't stand it any longer. This is for myself and all you PC perverts! 

(Pics taken on the iPhone4)


Start things off with the UD5





My RAM running comfortably at 1.56volts @1600mhz





CPU Area, my H50 cooler which is doing the job for 24/7.





Here is the 750 watt Seasonic PSU, I'm probably pushing it a little but it seems to be handling things fine like a true champ!





And last but not least my personal favourite, the sexy unlocked MSI 6950's and the Auzentech X-Fi Forte





Here's a shot of the motherboard area 





And heres the full body shot for cable management


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Scratch that, I'll post up some pics now, did some cable management since I couldn't stand it any longer. This is for myself and all you PC perverts!
> 
> (Pics taken on the iPhone4)
> 
> ...




Nice rig man but quick question what type of temps you getting with your 6950's? especially on the top one when gaming???


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Nice rig man but quick question what type of temps you getting with your 6950's? especially on the top one when gaming???



Around 50's and up with fan at 50% depends on the weather, it's summer here atm so it can reach 65 while @ 60% fan speed as well.. other than that the cards themselves run surprisingly cool. They still get adequate air since they are not completely sandwiched together, on my old X58 UD7 mobo the cards had to be squished together for crossfire now those temps were bad.

(Talking Celcius btw)


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Around 50's and up with fan at 50% depends on the weather, it's summer here atm so it can reach 65 while @ 60% fan speed as well.. other than that the cards themselves run surprisingly cool. They still get adequate air since they are not completely sandwiched together, on my old X58 UD7 mobo the cards had to be squished together for crossfire now those temps were bad.
> 
> (Talking Celcius btw)



Man ur lucky.... I have been plagued with hot running 6950's. At max load I see temps in the Mid 70's with the fan up at 70% and when running Furmark I can get temps (Especially on the top card) in the 90C range.....

I am not the only one either I have looked around the net and there are a bunch of us with this problem. It's not like I have a low air floe case either.

So are those temps while gaming or at idle???/


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Man ur lucky.... I have been plagued with hot running 6950's. At max load I see temps in the Mid 70's with the fan up at 70% and when running Furmark I can get temps (Especially on the top card) in the 90C range.....
> 
> I am not the only one either I have looked around the net and there are a bunch of us with this problem. It's not like I have a low air floe case either.
> 
> So are those temps while gaming or at idle???/



Lets put it this way I get errors when I go above near or above 80 degrees at these clocks for some reason, most likely due to the VRMs. 

Those temps were for gaming, idle is around 37-45 degress depending on the weather so I don't think my ones have the bug fortunately enough.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol thanks the reason i didn't bother with cable managemnent is because I'll be getting a new case this week



What case you getting bro? Is it that Phantom one lol I might be getting a new case as well, this Raven iz good but has really shit air intake


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

now thats impressively neat and tidy


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Lets put it this way I get errors when I go above near or above 80 degrees at these clocks for some reason, most likely due to the VRMs.
> 
> Those temps were for gaming, idle is around 37-45 degress depending on the weather so I don't think my ones have the bug fortunately enough.



Well that's good... I am glade for you  I am not all that worried... because I am not stable plus my cards are XFX brand so I could always RMA in needed. Plus I will be going water cooling or high end air cooling on the cards soon. 

But I just thought I would ask since I saw another 6950 guy... thanks for the imput


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Well that's good... I am glade for you  I am not all that worried... because I am not stable plus my cards are XFX brand so I could always RMA in needed. Plus I will be going water cooling or high end air cooling on the cards soon.
> 
> But I just thought I would ask since I saw another 6950 guy... thanks for the imput



Ahh that's true I know I would rather buy cooling than put up with an RMA process  but yeah that sucks quite bad that some of these cards have heat issues.



Lionheart said:


> What case you getting bro? Is it that Phantom one lol I might be getting a new case as well, this Raven iz good but has really shit air intake



I'm still reconsidering things now lol, I'd rather buy local than anything when it comes to a case so I can't use PCCG since they add an extra 50 for shipping  it's a bit hard to find a good replacement at the moment although I am keeping an eye on the Fractal Design Define R3. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Define_R3/ Not sure if it will support my cards, lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's a pic of my new 2 HD6950's, not the best quality I know but Camera phone iz all I have hope you guys like...


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Here's a pic of my new 2 HD6950's, not the best quality I know but Camera phone iz all I have hope you guys like...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/new Rig.jpg



Already!? NICE! Haha you couldn't wait any longer aye? Enjoy these babies man they run like a dream on crossfire way better than the 5xxx for sure.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2011)

Replaced my two 470's with two 580's


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2011)

the definition of smexyness


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Replaced my two 470's with two 580's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/IMG_1127.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/IMG_1090.jpg



Thankyou for shaming my rig


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2011)

No shame at all
At least you have a nice case (and components)


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Scratch that, I'll post up some pics now, did some cable management since I couldn't stand it any longer. This is for myself and all you PC perverts!
> 
> And heres the full body shot for cable management
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1521/img0271pd.jpg



That is some beautiful system you got there  I'm working to something close to that too myself. But simply briliant. Kudo's mate!


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> No shame at all
> At least you have a nice case (and components)



Thanx but I might get a new case, the Raven doesn't have good air intake at all since I had to sandwich those cards the top GPU is getting pretty hot, max temps so far have reach 90C so I took the side panel off, the temps dropped down to 77C, but I don't really like having the side panel off just so I can play sum games, thats where the new case comes in, just not sure which one I should go with yet, my eyes are on the CoolerMaster HAF X case for now, but Im going to look around more


----------



## Frizz (Feb 21, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Thanx but I might get a new case, the Raven doesn't have good air intake at all since I had to sandwich those cards the top GPU is getting pretty hot, max temps so far have reach 90C so I took the side panel off, the temps dropped down to 77C, but I don't really like having the side panel off just so I can play sum games, thats where the new case comes in, just not sure which one I should go with yet, my eyes are on the CoolerMaster HAF X case for now, but Im going to look around more



Can't go wrong with the cooling in the Haf-x I'm also debating whether I want another heavy case like that lol.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 21, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Can't go wrong with the cooling in the Haf-x I'm also debating whether I want another heavy case like that lol.



Oh you want heavy? Buy my homemade case I'm working on atm! 50kg's of material


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 21, 2011)

My rig ATM:






My 1337 Res 
Nah, putting together an Order now, that includes a new res, 2nd 480mm rad, and teh GPU blocks.
Oh and a new PSU

But until then i have this on one card, the stock fan died


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> My rig ATM:
> 
> http://cyberbeatau.com/pix/images/800d/GEDC0836.JPG



Oh God that's amazing, lol. Love it.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Feb 21, 2011)

thought I'd throw my rig up here sense I'm new....


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 21, 2011)

{uZa}DOA said:


> thought I'd throw my rig up here sense I'm new....
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_d.o.a.__s_triple_ops1-UwGSN.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_triple_ops2-tIhUx.jpg[/URL]



Clean and still quite powerful, me likey  But aren't those GTX285's running goddamn hot???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2011)

{uZa}DOA said:


> thought I'd throw my rig up here sense I'm new....
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_d.o.a.__s_triple_ops1-UwGSN.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_triple_ops2-tIhUx.jpg[/URL]



Nice build! i would recommend 3 water blocks for the 285s


----------



## douglatins (Feb 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice build! i would recommend 3 water blocks for the 285s



I would recommend selling all and gettin a 580, or a 590


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 21, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I would recommend selling all and gettin a 580, or a 590



Or 3 HD6950's and flash the hell outta them. Would be quite a search tho...


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Feb 21, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I would recommend selling all and gettin a 580, or a 590



Thats an older picture running crossfire  HD 5870's atm... 

and I never had any heat issue with the tri-sli GTX285s when I did have them...


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 21, 2011)

{uZa}DOA said:


> Thats an older picture running crossfire  HD 5870's atm...
> 
> and I never had any heat issue with the tri-sli GTX285s when I did have them...



Unlike me and my 470s, currently the top cards IDLE at like 50*c 
thankfully ordering waterblocks tomorrow


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> My rig ATM:
> 
> http://cyberbeatau.com/pix/images/800d/GEDC0836.JPG
> 
> ...



Ghetto Fabulous!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 21, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> My rig ATM:
> 
> http://cyberbeatau.com/pix/images/800d/GEDC0836.JPG
> 
> ...



The res says it's a pump... Mesa confused!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The res says it's a pump... Mesa confused!



I reported you for JarJarspeak. If it happens again, you'll be banned


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 22, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The res says it's a pump... Mesa confused!



haha yea, didn't realise that until after i installed it, i then proceeded to ROFL 

Should also be replaced when i make my order tomorrow, the setup should be really clean by the weekend. I am also replacing the current 3 PSUs with a ST1500 tomorrow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2011)

got a 460 for cheaps

its a Zotac 460 3DP

pretty nice card, doesnt make a sound , and best part, it was cheap 

then added 8800GT for pissix until someone wants it

should be getting a full P55 setup next week, just with a i5 760 , got it cheap, and cant afford a SB setup atm, so P55 will do fine for now


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 23, 2011)

New PSU: 
Silverstone ST1500  no more horrible Molex > PCIE converters!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice PSU, how much it set you back?


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 23, 2011)

hey, $330AUD


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 23, 2011)

Was that used?  Cuz thats an amazing price since they are $380 USD new.

BTW- Amazing reservoir you got there


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope brand new 
and yea the awesome res lol,
I'm waiting for a new one to come in the mail, should be today or tomorrow 
as well as new tubing and some blocks too


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought an antec khuler H20 620 and a zalman VF3000A for my system. should be getting them in Saturday i'll post some pictures of the assembly process here for you guys


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> Nope brand new
> and yea the awesome res lol,
> I'm waiting for a new one to come in the mail, should be today or tomorrow
> as well as new tubing and some blocks too



$330AUD that's a bloody good score they're $466 here in NZ


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 24, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> $330AUD that's a bloody good score they're $466 here in NZ



That's why i'm buying everything before i move back there in a few months


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2011)

ah wise decision so where bouts you going to be when you come back


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 24, 2011)

has anyone seen this ? missa wantssss


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 24, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> ah wise decision so where bouts you going to be when you come back



Dunners


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> has anyone seen this ? missa wantssss
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110224/shot_2_glass.png



Me love that long time.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw it on their site a few weeks back, do want.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks pretty


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it as well, does it come in black?  What the model/name of the case?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 24, 2011)

Corsair 600T, ain't it?


----------



## 87dtna (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, comes in black, but no side window???


http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphite-series/graphite-series-600t.html


Ahh the white is a ''special edition'' which is why it gets the window 

http://www.corsair.com/cases/graphi...hite-graphite-series-600t-mid-tower-case.html


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 24, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> Dunners



Damn long way to go well least it aint ChCh those poor buggars


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> has anyone seen this ? missa wantssss
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110224/shot_2_glass.png



Nice! 

I saw a sneak peak of this case on CES 2011 (2 minutes in),  accept the model they showed had a mesh window instead. I like that more white cases are becoming available on the market. I like this new version of the 600T, I just hope they dont jack up the price for this one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

That white 600T might convince me to get rid of my techstation. That thing is sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2011)

I found room for another radiator. Just waiting on my mounting kit for my Accelero Xtreme now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I found room for another radiator. Just waiting on my mounting kit for my Accelero Xtreme now.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2435.jpg



Damn that looks like a tight fit back there...very nice work.


----------



## sy5tem (Feb 24, 2011)

here is a pic of my system  not as nice as the water cooling rig i've seen here but still its all mince


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 24, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> has anyone seen this ? missa wantssss
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110224/shot_2_glass.png



If that ever comes available in the US it WILL be my next case.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> has anyone seen this ? missa wantssss
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110224/shot_2_glass.png



Really tricky to find good looking white cases that give you an erection like this one!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I found room for another radiator. Just waiting on my mounting kit for my Accelero Xtreme now.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2435.jpg



Needs more rads


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I found room for another radiator. Just waiting on my mounting kit for my Accelero Xtreme now.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2435.jpg





cdawall said:


> Needs more rads



Moar!!!


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 26, 2011)

IS 2X 480mm rads enough?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> IS 2X 480mm rads enough?
> 
> http://cyberbeatau.com/pix/images/800d/water-cooling/GEDC0952.JPG
> 
> http://cyberbeatau.com/pix/images/800d/water-cooling/GEDC0955.JPG



Nope.. lol.. I got 3 480's I was trying to fit in a rad box.. 

Looks good Cyberbeat


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 26, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Nope.. lol.. I got 3 480's I was trying to fit in a rad box..
> 
> Looks good Cyberbeat



Am tempted to try fit a 240 down the bottom,  
Just gotta find somewhere else for another!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

CyberBeat said:


> Am tempted to try fit a 240 down the bottom,
> Just gotta find somewhere else for another!



i got room for one or two rads in my case, i'll feed them and groom them and everything.


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 26, 2011)

haha, if i tried i could probably get 2 480s and 2 140s into my case... 
but that would require a lot of modding!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 26, 2011)

Flipped my fans around on my H50.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2011)

Bought an el cheapo case and CPU cooler (CM Hyper 101) for my girlfriend today and rebuilt her system, turned out quite nice. Case set me back 23.00 AUD and the cooler was 25.00 AUD.

Q6600 2.4ghz
HD 4650 1GB
4GB Ram DDR2 800mhz
1TB Western Digital HDD

I guess it is kind of our media center as well, I'd have bought a HTPC case but I can't afford one at the moment .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just completed a gamer with a LianLi PC-P50...


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 26, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Just completed a gamer with a LianLi PC-P50...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/LianLigamer005-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good bro! Love the HD5970 just fittin' in, and that cooler looks very industrial. Me likey!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Bought an el cheapo case and CPU cooler (CM Hyper 101) for my girlfriend today and rebuilt her system, turned out quite nice. Case set me back 23.00 AUD and the cooler was 25.00 AUD.
> 
> Q6600 2.4ghz
> HD 4650 1GB
> ...



great PC for a HTPC/secondary gamer, pity about the idle power consumption tho. be too high for regular / 24/7 HTPC use.


----------



## sheps999 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hooray for living in a dusty house, I cleaned out the heatsink and fans a month ago :shadedshu


----------



## CyberBeat (Feb 26, 2011)

Get some pantyhose, and make some fan filters  cheap and effective


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 26, 2011)

Fixed the cable management a bit, still would like to hide some more cables, i decided to switch from stock to my Megahalems for now, but i plan to switch over to my H50 instead:

*Before:*







*After:*


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Bought an el cheapo case and CPU cooler (CM Hyper 101) for my girlfriend today and rebuilt her system, turned out quite nice. Case set me back 23.00 AUD and the cooler was 25.00 AUD.
> 
> Q6600 2.4ghz
> HD 4650 1GB
> ...



Empty CD rack lol... nice parts in there. My wife's rig didn't even get a Quad core(e5200).




rickss69 said:


> Just completed a gamer with a LianLi PC-P50...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/LianLigamer005-1.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice man!  Love the rig.



CDdude55 said:


> Fixed the cable management a bit, still would like to hide some more cables, i decided to switch from stock to my Megahalems for now, but i plan to switch over to my H50 instead:
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> ...



Love the heatsink upgrade. Bet temps are much better.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 26, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Fixed the cable management a bit, still would like to hide some more cables, i decided to switch from stock to my Megahalems for now, but i plan to switch over to my H50 instead:



I'm thinking you'll do better with the Megahalems. I've read a of cooler reviews, and it is at or near the top of most lists out there.  Seems very impressive, and not too big either.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

win


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2011)

Im thinking of selling my HAF 932 case. Im getting bored of it and since i dont have water cooling anymore i dont need a full tower case. How much do you guys think i can get out of it?


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im thinking of selling my HAF 932 case. Im getting bored of it and since i dont have water cooling anymore i dont need a full tower case. How much do you guys think i can get out of it?



it's going for $120 shipped @ newegg,imo you could probably get $80(?)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2011)

Probly, its the AMD edition with a regular sidepanel, the insides have been painted black


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't think I've ever shown the whole setup. Just noticed how big of a mess the right side, especially in contrast to the left.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2011)

it's a nest a weaver bird would be happy to live in LOL looks just like mine clean where you sit but anywhere else well??? you can guess


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> win
> 
> 
> 
> put some fans


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110226/IMG_3507.jpg
> 
> win
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110226/CMV10 loadtesting.jpg



sorry CDA, but after looking at the Pics 5 times, i still dont get what is win about that?
if the screen would have shown 4.2 ghz, the thing unlocked to 4 cores, well that would be a big WIN. but why 2875? i need explanations!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry CDA, but after looking at the Pics 5 times, i still dont get what is win about that?
> if the screen would have shown 4.2 ghz, the thing unlocked to 4 cores, well that would be a big WIN. but why 2875? i need explanations!



20C stressed is pretty pwn to me


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> 20C stressed is pretty pwn to me



where do you see that? i can see 37c under load in that screen.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> where do you see that? i can see 37c under load in that screen.



Under "AMD K10".


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Under "AMD K10".



ah, indeed! but whats with the socket temperature? its not normal that its at 37c, when the cores are under 20


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 2, 2011)

The V10 has a pelt element built in I believe.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The V10 has a pelt element built in I believe.



it has, but that does not explain the strange readings... with a peltier and that much air cooling,under 20c core,on open air, i find all the other temps quite high. 
If you cool with something below room temp, it should start to pull temperature from the board, as the copper in the PCB transfers it. that combined with a few good fans.... would be very cool normally
I would love if CDA could stick a sensor to the base and show the real temps for us


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 2, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The V10 has a pelt element built in I believe.



why yes it does but it's getting it to do it's thing now that's the trick


----------



## techtard (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for the low quality pics, only have an old phone handy ATM...

Temporarily decommissioned AMD Phenom II 940 budget gamer. (Awaiting new bios chip from e-bay)
Cables are messy because I was going nuts troubleshooting a while back. No sense cleaning it up until I get the system back up and running.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Temp internet surfing box / backup : 2gb ddr2 667, 92mm AC-64, AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+, K8m800 micro mobo, IDE/Pata HDD, x1950 Pro AGP 256mb 
Terrible cable management -- temp box, don't care if it's ugly LOL.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2011)

got the new mb, cpu, ram and cooler installed, now i just need a new ssd, and a dvdburner with sata

and new case


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got the new mb, cpu, ram and cooler installed, now i just need a new ssd, and a dvdburner with sata
> 
> and new case
> 
> ...



Glad to see you back man!

@techtard

Don't you hate it? when you have to work on a case, after fixing it up so well? PITA..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2011)

thank you 

got tired of the case already


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

Open air is soooo nice


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> sorry CDA, but after looking at the Pics 5 times, i still dont get what is win about that?
> if the screen would have shown 4.2 ghz, the thing unlocked to 4 cores, well that would be a big WIN. but why 2875? i need explanations!



CH3+AX2 5200== they didn't work well together...



Thrackan said:


> 20C stressed is pretty pwn to me



i would add 10C to that



Velvet Wafer said:


> where do you see that? i can see 37c under load in that screen.



socket temps....



Thrackan said:


> Under "AMD K10".



AMD core temps are 10-12C off up to 50C then they start to even out



Velvet Wafer said:


> ah, indeed! but whats with the socket temperature? its not normal that its at 37c, when the cores are under 20



bad temp sensors in combo with bad temp sensors



Thrackan said:


> The V10 has a pelt element built in I believe.



yup and mine is swapped for a 91w and i have a 168w on the way



Velvet Wafer said:


> it has, but that does not explain the strange readings... with a peltier and that much air cooling,under 20c core,on open air, i find all the other temps quite high.
> If you cool with something below room temp, it should start to pull temperature from the board, as the copper in the PCB transfers it. that combined with a few good fans.... would be very cool normally
> I would love if CDA could stick a sensor to the base and show the real temps for us



OPT3 is a temp probe on the cold side of the TEC it on the back of the heatpipes so it goes heatpipe->plate->TEC its going to be a little hotter than the actual cold side i found another one of my probes so going to put that on the hot side.



Athlonite said:


> why yes it does but it's getting it to do it's thing now that's the trick



i removed the TEC controller so its doing its thing


----------



## MattNo5ss (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys! My first post here, so I thought I'd post a pic of my current daily driver. PSU wires are a mess because I don't have it on the bottom tier of my bench station...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2011)

MattNo5ss said:


> Hey guys! My first post here, so I thought I'd post a pic of my current daily driver.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40894&d=1299130643



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs

fill out your sys specs so we know what your running


----------



## MattNo5ss (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't notice there was a system specs...I was gonna wait until I was allowed to make a sig... I'll get that done in a min, thanks for the heads-up.

EDIT: System specs updated. My usual PSU, the X-750, is in a case I'm reviewing, so a Corsair 550VX is in the pic above. I added the url to my HWBot profile in the benchmark field, if that's not okay I'll remove it.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> CH3+AX2 5200== they didn't work well together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i thought, when i saw that reading... something in the dark corners of my mind reminded me, that all C3 steppings have bugged sensors, that show way too low temps... sometimes under room temp, with aircoolers for example 

anyways, i think its a great air cooled testbed, and the next proc you get in your fingers, will probably end up at 4.4ghz plus... i guess, if bulldozer will be as good as proposed (hopefully) you will have much fun with that setup, especially with a 150w tec!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Thats what i thought, when i saw that reading... something in the dark corners of my mind reminded me, that all C3 steppings have bugged sensors, that show way too low temps... sometimes under room temp, with aircoolers for example
> 
> anyways, i think its a great air cooled testbed, and the next proc you get in your fingers, will probably end up at 4.4ghz plus... i guess, if bulldozer will be as good as proposed (hopefully) you will have much fun with that setup, especially with a 150w tec!



thats the goal i need to get me one of them ECS is sending me a 990FX board on release so it should be fun


----------



## HammerON (Mar 3, 2011)

MattNo5ss said:


> Hey guys! My first post here, so I thought I'd post a pic of my current daily driver. PSU wires are a mess because I don't have it on the bottom tier of my bench station...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40894&d=1299130643



Nice techstation and welcome to TPU


----------



## MattNo5ss (Mar 3, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice techstation and welcome to TPU



Thanks for welcome and compliment!

Here's one I built for my brother:


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> thats the goal i need to get me one of them ECS is sending me a 990FX board on release so it should be fun



Nice,you gonna do a review on it, or for what purpose did they send it to you?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i removed the TEC controller so its doing its thing



Ah ha I see you've read what I read then that for some reason the tec controller never seems to turn the tec on even when approaching dangerously high temps


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2011)

GAWD I love this thread. Just went back through the first 20-50 pages or so and saw:



Too many stock coolers
IDE cables
Gnarley watercooling setups
CD's ugly mug
Old forum behavior(picture quote posting)
A history of epic computerness over the last few years


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2011)

cdawall said:


> CH3+AX2 5200== they didn't work well together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are gonna go tec, quit messing with the kiddy stuff, and throw a proper water cooled 320 watter on there.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> If you are gonna go tec, quit messing with the kiddy stuff, and throw a proper water cooled 320 watter on there.



this is just a play thing my water rig is in the process of being set up for a large watercooled TEC block looking at 1200w worth of cooling power just need money to and copper...


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Needs more rads





t77snapshot said:


> Moar!!!



Okay fine. I have another Koolance 3x120 on the way. My poor pump... Really though it's still flowing fine and I doubt another radiator will do a damn thing.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> Okay fine. I have another Koolance 3x120 on the way. My poor pump... Really though it's still flowing fine and I doubt another radiator will do a damn thing.



You're a mech. Just grab a car radiator, and call it a day.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You're a mech. Just grab a car radiator, and call it a day.



just use the entire car.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah I'm pretty sure if you strap the PC to the roof and drive round at 100MPH it'd stay pretty damn cool although it might get a few bugs in it


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 4, 2011)

MattNo5ss said:


> Hey guys! My first post here, so I thought I'd post a pic of my current daily driver. PSU wires are a mess because I don't have it on the bottom tier of my bench station...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40894&d=1299130643



wondering what your using for stand offs on that thing... i never thought to use pvc tubing like that for a tech station, big thanks for the idea !


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 5, 2011)

Repaired a broken 19" LCD i found looted out of the trash and have it as system monitor + IM LCD which is also badly useful in fullscreen gaming for example on the main LCD.


----------



## Sinzia (Mar 6, 2011)

I had that same Viewsonic 19 inch for years when it first came out, its an awesome monitor!


----------



## MattNo5ss (Mar 7, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> wondering what your using for stand offs on that thing... i never thought to use pvc tubing like that for a tech station, big thanks for the idea !



My two stations are held together by the pipe alone, no screws or bolts for support. The standoffs are just nylon screws with wellnuts


----------



## Bas (Mar 7, 2011)

AMD Phenom II 555 Black Edition @ X4 4.4ghz
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair Dominator CL7 1600mhz 2x 2gb
OCZ Vertex 2 120gb SSD
Asus HD6870 1gb
2x Seagate 1tb 7200.12
Scythe Kaze Server Fan Controller
Silverstone Fortress FT01B-W
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600
Thermaltight True Black


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

Bas said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2945/1.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2945/2.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2945/3.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2945/4.jpg
> ...



Very nice indeed!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice setup. What fans are they Bas? I gotta get me some of those


----------



## techtard (Mar 7, 2011)

If you squint real hard at the Pics, you can see the Xigmatek logo.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Very nice setup. What fans are they Bas? I gotta get me some of those



Xigmatek XLFs


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2011)

Just built this for my brothers GF, we got away with a budget of $905. I didn't have a chance to do any benchmarks or overclocks yet. I'm just waiting on the CM Hyper 212+ cooler to arrive, but other then that everything is running smooth. Enjoy!

Specs:

*NZXT M59* mid-tower case
AMD Phenom II X4 *955* 3.2GHz AM3
EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR *GTX 560* Ti
ASUS M4A88T-M *AM3 *880G board
CORSAIR *650TX* power supply unit
Western Digital Caviar Black* 640GB*
G.SKILL *Ripjaws 8GB* (2 x 4GB)ddr3
Rosewill RNX-N250PC *wifi* card
ASUS sata *24X* DVD Burner 
Windows *7* Professional 64















*peekaboo!*


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 7, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just built this for my brothers GF, we got away with a budget of $905. I didn't have a chance to do any benchmarks or overclocks yet. I'm just waiting on the CM Hyper 212+ cooler to arrive, but other then that everything is running smooth. Enjoy!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Looks great!!, very nice cable management as well as hardware.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2011)

cleanest m59 build i have ever seen


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 7, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just built this for my brothers GF, we got away with a budget of $905. I didn't have a chance to do any benchmarks or overclocks yet. I'm just waiting on the CM Hyper 212+ cooler to arrive, but other then that everything is running smooth. Enjoy!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



i'm quite envious of this rig


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2011)

well puts my M59 to shame!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

hi all wadya i took a pic of me rig to see what ya think??


View attachment 40982


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 7, 2011)

i think ya need a better camera lol 

looks nice from what i can see


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think ya need a better camera lol



yep my phone /cam is indeed shit dont like pics tho:shadedshu camshy


----------



## techtard (Mar 8, 2011)

Update : 
Still rocking the ugly, messy linux box to get online.

Just got an Asus m4a785-m matx mobo as a temporary solution to get my main gaming machine back online. Added 2 packs of Enzotech MOS-C1 to make sure the mobo doesn't blow up when I overclock my Phenom II.
Also added a Seagate 7200.12 1TB HDD that I got on sale for $49. Partitioned it as 200gb games / the rest as storage.
Here is a pic of the system almost completely re-assembeled. Within the hour, I will be back up and playing games! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## khemist (Mar 8, 2011)

Build before FT02-BW




http://[[IMG]http://img834.imagesha....imageshack.us/img23/6519/dscf2076b.jpg[/IMG]



Now FT03B


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 8, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hi all wadya i took a pic of me rig to see what ya think??
> 
> 
> View attachment 40982



I like how you mounted the radiator! Let's see some more pics?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2011)

khemist said:


> Build before FT02-BW
> 
> 
> [url]http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/889/dscf2055l.jpg[/URL]
> ...




Don't you like that look of the Ft03? I love mine!!!


----------



## khemist (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's great.. glad i bought it.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just built this for my brothers GF, we got away with a budget of $905. I didn't have a chance to do any benchmarks or overclocks yet. I'm just waiting on the CM Hyper 212+ cooler to arrive, but other then that everything is running smooth. Enjoy!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Noice build there man!  Nice cpu cooler choice too 



khemist said:


> Build before FT02-BW
> 
> Now FT03B
> 
> ...



Nice FT03, great innovation in case design. What gpu did you use there?


----------



## khemist (Mar 8, 2011)

My GTX 580 is gone for rma just now so i'm using my backup 8800gtx for now  no gaming for me although i ordered another 580 earlier just because i hate not having it.... will be selling the replacement when i get it back.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*my current system*

50 inch plasma 19 inch for icons so it wont burn lol 
:shadedshu green glowing ati/amd pc





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2011)

@ khemist


That rig looks great bro.


----------



## techtard (Mar 8, 2011)

+1 to khemist. One slick build there.


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 8, 2011)

How about this one then:





(Epic Fail!)
Edit: ofc. It´s not mine, I just think it´s Funny.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 10, 2011)

The parts for a custom computer arrived earlier this week. the customer authorized a 10k spending limit and said he wanted the best of everything and 3D vision surround tech so here it is.

Look forward to a couple of shots of me and toastem2004 assembling the thing for your viewing pleasure soon!

1x i7 980x
2x 12gb corsair XMS3
1x G1 Assassin
3x 160gb intel X25m's in raid 5
2x 2TB Seagates in raid 1 
3x Gigabyte GTX 580's in tri SLI
2x Blu ray Burners
1x thermaltake thoughpower 1200
3x Asus 23" 120hz 3D monitors
1x Win 7 Ult x64
1x Nvidia 3D glasses set
1x HAF X case
1x Thermaltake Frio cpu cooler


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread is about *Your* PC ATM, not somebody else's 

Have fun guys!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> This thread is about *Your* PC ATM, not somebody else's
> 
> Have fun guys!



lol it will be *MINE* for about a week


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

I worked on a computer a couple weeks back in the shop. By far highest end we've ever had in the shop. 980X, 12GB DDR3, dual GTX 480s. High end prebuilt, and it was shutting down randomly. Found that the cheapo H50 cooler's pump had crapped out, called him up, he decided to go with an H70 for a replacement, fixed 'er up, and found out later after he picked up that it was Nick Carter. Oh computer repair in Malibu.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you raid his HDD? 

Anything good worth blackmailing? Lol

#kidding


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I worked on a computer a couple weeks back in the shop. By far highest end we've ever had in the shop. 980X, 12GB DDR3, dual GTX 480s. High end prebuilt, and it was shutting down randomly. Found that the cheapo H50 cooler's pump had crapped out, called him up, he decided to go with an H70 for a replacement, fixed 'er up, and found out later after he picked up that it was *Nick Carter*. Oh computer repair in Malibu.



:shadedshu


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Did you raid his HDD?
> 
> Anything good worth blackmailing? Lol
> 
> #kidding



only if something with an interesting name comes by in unstoppable copier


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 11, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> The parts for a custom computer arrived earlier this week. the customer authorized a 10k spending limit and said he wanted the best of everything and 3D vision surround tech so here it is.
> 
> Look forward to a couple of shots of me and toastem2004 assembling the thing for your viewing pleasure soon!
> 
> ...



No water cooling for 10K?  Also you could have gotten the best air cooler Thermalright Silver Arrow instead of the TT Frio.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2011)

look at my wire mess lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2011)

ok didn't work


----------



## JATownes (Mar 11, 2011)

skellattarr said:


> look at my wire mess lol





skellattarr said:


> ok didn't work



Try uploading here...then go from there.


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2011)

From:








To:


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2011)

ok i give up


----------



## travva (Mar 11, 2011)

here ya go buddy


skellattarr


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait, the inside of the black Stacker 830's is still silver? That's weird. My server is in a silver 830.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Wait, the inside of the black Stacker 830's is still silver? That's weird. My server is in a silver 830.




It was named Cooler Master Stacker 830 evo.. They had two versions.. One with the silver and the other all black.. The silver version was "cheaper" to make then the black.. 



erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2447.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2446.jpg



I think the next upgrade should be a more "blinger" cpu cooler.. that Heatkiller just sticks out like a sore thumb.. imho..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Damn!....I feel stupid
> 
> All this time I've been thinking your case was really unique (still is) but I just realized that its upside down and connected to a toolbox
> 
> Now thats an EPIC fail for me for not realizing it earlier but a massive WIN for you an your uniqueness and creativity



His case isn't upside down. It's an inverted ATX case. http://www.dansdata.com/pcv1000.htm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think the next upgrade should be a more "blinger" cpu cooler.. that Heatkiller just sticks out like a sore thumb.. imho..



there are not many blocks, that are "blinger", than a HK 3.0 CU, in my opinion


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I think the next upgrade should be a more "blinger" cpu cooler.. that Heatkiller just sticks out like a sore thumb.. imho..



What do you have in mind?



Velvet Wafer said:


> there are not many blocks, that are "blinger", than a HK 3.0 CU, in my opinion



That's what I was thinking. Bling! Bling! Perhaps getting it leafed in 24 carat gold and use it as target practice with a "Bedazzler" rhinestone gun!




Lionheart said:


> Damn!....I feel stupid
> 
> All this time I've been thinking your case was really unique (still is) but I just realized that its upside down and connected to a toolbox
> 
> Now thats an EPIC fail for me for not realizing it earlier but a massive WIN for you an your uniqueness and creativity



*Meanwhile in Australia...*





Hehe.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> His case isn't upside down. It's an inverted ATX case. http://www.dansdata.com/pcv1000.htm



Another big EPIC fail for me thanx for the link



erocker said:


> What do you have in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwhahahahaha Best smartarse remark I've gotten all yr


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 11, 2011)

travva said:


> here ya go buddy
> 
> 
> skellattarr
> ...



how did you get the pictures?


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2447.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2446.jpg



Hey bud.... I dig that Rad box..... I am in the process of designing one myself.... If only someone made one to begin with it would be soo much easier.

Oh Yeah One more thing.... Nice clean up job bud!!!


----------



## Ra97oR (Mar 11, 2011)

skellattarr said:


> how did you get the pictures?



He was in your house taking picture of your computer (and other stuff)?

Or you gave him links?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

skellattarr said:


> how did you get the pictures?



He quoted this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2220356&postcount=16066

ANd used the urls to find the pic you were trying to post.

For the record, you were trying to wrap image tags around a page, not a picture. You have to use the url for the picture itself, not the page it's on.

So, for this picture: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1957382973081&set=a.1957381613047.2120276.1197933520

You needed to grab the picture's direct url, which is this: http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...57382973081_1197933520_32394864_4921709_n.jpg

(You can get that url in Firefox by right clicking the photo, and selcting copy image location.)

Then wrap it in image tags *[img]http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189776_1957382973081_1197933520_32394864_4921709_n.jpg[/img]*.

Gives you this:


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice, now if only the work proxy didn't block EVERYTHING Facebook related since yesterday...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's some pics of my current rig yes the quality is shit my bad, need new camera 

Trying to decide on what case to go with, I have 3 choices in my head so far






















Here's my empty current case


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> How do u like your FDD R3 so far? (I adore mine)
> 
> I am no fan of Noctuas colour sheme, but they sure are popular for performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 11, 2011)

Dogshitjoint said:


> Ra97oR said:
> 
> 
> > How do u like your FDD R3 so far? (I adore mine)
> ...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Dogshitjoint (Mar 12, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/3221/kuva1.jpg
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6534/kuva2.jpg
> http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/7761/kuva3.jpg
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/4417/kuva4x.jpg
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/6217/kuva5.jpg



What can I say but El´neato man! (But I dont like teh C800D even if it´s spacious)

+ 1 for teh "cleanlinless"



//Dog


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice looking rig panzerfin!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 13, 2011)

Super clean!


----------



## Kast (Mar 13, 2011)

http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/WP_000035.jpg


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Mar 14, 2011)

Finaly finished this chieftec case i had painted  3 years ago   need to add  2 more 120mm fans to side panel


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 15, 2011)

a little teaser picture for right now.. will have more later


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice pic
I can see your reflection on the gpu's


----------



## spectrus77 (Mar 16, 2011)

My simple machine, enjoy...


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Mar 16, 2011)

Spectruss77 your set up looks bad ass, thumbs up!  awesome job


----------



## HammerON (Mar 16, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> My simple machine, enjoy...
> [url]http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7548/dscf0470o.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4504/dscf0468k.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3098/dscf0465oi.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Beautiful work there


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 16, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Beautiful work there



No coloured lighting makes it look awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> My simple machine, enjoy...
> [url]http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7548/dscf0470o.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4504/dscf0468k.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3098/dscf0465oi.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Bro, that lighting is masterful!   Amazing job dude!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 16, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> My simple machine, enjoy...



A very subtle masterpiece.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Hey bud.... I dig that Rad box..... I am in the process of designing one myself.... If only someone made one to begin with it would be soo much easier.



Mountain Mods makes a few, but they are pricey, and sized for their cases.
http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html



spectrus77 said:


> My simple machine, enjoy...



Yowza!


----------



## spectrus77 (Mar 16, 2011)

HELLSPAWNPR said:


> Spectruss77 your set up looks bad ass, thumbs up!  awesome job





HammerON said:


> Beautiful work there





l33tGaMeR said:


> No coloured lighting makes it look awesome.





Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, that lighting is masterful!   Amazing job dude!





PopcornMachine said:


> A very subtle masterpiece.





MT Alex said:


> Mountain Mods makes a few, but they are pricey, and sized for their cases.
> http://www.mountainmods.com/tower-pedestal-p-565.html
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, Thanks folks, I'm very glad you like it is very rewarding post here and receive such praise, thanks once again to the next!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 16, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> My simple machine, enjoy...
> [url]http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/7548/dscf0470o.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4504/dscf0468k.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/702/dscf0458.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7474/dscf0447.jpg[/URL]



Once again very nice work spectrus, I noticed your got a new card in there. Hey on another note- I am the new owner of the Tempest club over at OCN, I have added you to the list with your name linked to you rig. You should stop by over there and post these sweeeet pics!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Kudos to those who can name the hardware in the pic!

Looking at my system specs is cheating!

BTW, this color is called Lemon Chiffon ROFL


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2011)

I could identify all but the vga and PSU are a bit puzzling.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2011)

motherboard, ram, vga and cpu cooler

You didn't say brand name!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay smart alecs, model names please  You get a thanks for making me laugh though.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 17, 2011)

Well i've finally got some new parts and got my rig back up and running. specs are in my stats to the left. I've also got my 3DFX rig built finally. It's having some issues with the AOpen AX-33 mobo though... im only able to run about half the games i put on it... due to sound issues with the mobo. i put an audigy 2 in it but the cpu bottlenecks the sound card and sound stutters severely in even red alert! I'll have some pics and vids up soon, (maybe in another thread for the 3DFX rig).


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 17, 2011)

Hope my PC run fast.

Nexus anti noise HD brackets looks super nice too


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

SSD silencer?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 17, 2011)

hehe yeah i know but i do not want to put it into the HDD chassis with the fan, ssd can only eat dust and do not need to be cooled.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110316/DSC_0036 (531x800).jpg
> 
> Kudos to those who can name the hardware in the pic!
> 
> ...



definitely an asus motherboard.. looks like an evga video card and ram looks like mushkin ridgebacks


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 18, 2011)

a couple more pictures for right now.. its in the software phase getting everything configured - also testing overclocks to feed the graphics cards. cable management is in a bit of a mess right now but will be polished up once everything software wise is configed and ready to go. 

here  are a couple more pictures to wet your whistles


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## uzuhl (Mar 18, 2011)

*My Desk, lol.*

Here's my current desk configuration. I'll post pics of the inside of my computer tomorrow, when I get my new graphics card.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/Fractal-Build.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/Fractal-Build 3.jpg



Omg I thought that top fan mount was cracked or something? I assume it's supposed to be like that.. 

Very clean build by the way MoonPig.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 18, 2011)

That's what you get with a full tower, I'm thinking about getting the HAF X but I have to save up a bit more money first. Can't exactly throw down 180$~ on a new case ATM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Omg I thought that top fan mount was cracked or something? I assume it's supposed to be like that..
> 
> Very clean build by the way MoonPig.



its bc there is no mesh above the top fan, so they made it that way to let it out in the back  very nice detail imo, for aircooling


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/Fractal-Build.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/Fractal-Build 3.jpg



great looking case


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 18, 2011)

here's my i7 rig..........









one fan is screwed onto the pci bracket the other is screwed into that fan 
oh and sorry about the res on the pics...my camera must have gotten reset :/


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is a night shot of my PC, hope you like it. If you wanna know what fans I use, just ask. =D


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 18, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> here's my i7 rig..........
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7558/dsci0757a.jpg
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/2773/dsci0754.jpg
> one fan is screwed onto the pci bracket the other is screwed into that fan
> ...


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 18, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> TheGrapist said:
> 
> 
> > here's my i7 rig..........
> ...



the cable management was ok before i had to hook a dvd drive up on my desk


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 18, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> the cable management was ok before i had to hook a dvd drive up on my desk



I'm getting a replacement GTX460 tomorrow morning, and i'm going to post a proper picture then


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's a good pic of the inside of my case, mind you the new Gfx card isn't in yet, will update tomorrow, as soon as it's in.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

Just placed an order at FrozenCPU!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Here's a good pic of the inside of my case, mind you the new Gfx card isn't in yet, will update tomorrow, as soon as it's in.



Why is your CPU cooler blowing air down?


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Why is your CPU cooler blowing air down?



Actually it's not. The top blue fan is blowing air down to the heatsink, the green fan is blowing air into the heatsink, and the non-LED fan at back is blowing air through the heatsink where it is then sucked up by the red LED fan at top. I get idle temps of 20C and load temps of 35-40C.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's the pic I promised to upload as soon as I got the new gfx card in.
Also spruced up the cables a bit


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice cooler you've got there uzuhl.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice cooler you've got there uzuhl.



I think the green fan really adds to it.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, here's my setup.

Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though.. 
Eh oh well..


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, here's my setup.
> 
> Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though..
> Eh oh well..
> ...



I'm sure you'll figure it out eventually


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 19, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, here's my setup.
> 
> Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though..
> Eh oh well..
> ...



looks like it's all there


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 19, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, here's my setup.
> 
> Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though..
> Eh oh well..
> ...



you're good to go


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 19, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, here's my setup.
> 
> Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though..
> Eh oh well..
> ...


Seems fine from here, it's ready to do some benchmarks.
I would just get it away from all those shoes, unless if you want your PC to smell like feet.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 19, 2011)

You guys should post more pics of your computers =D


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Actually it's not. The top blue fan is blowing air down to the heatsink, the green fan is blowing air into the heatsink, and the non-LED fan at back is blowing air through the heatsink where it is then sucked up by the red LED fan at top. I get idle temps of 20C and load temps of 35-40C.



Actually, it is blowing down. The side with the frame on the fan (which is currently the bottom side of the green fan) is always the "out" side.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 20, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Actually, it is blowing down. The side with the frame on the fan (which is currently the bottom side of the green fan) is always the "out" side.



If I do a test by putting my hand underneath the fan, the air is traveling up into the heatsink. I tested all of this extensively before I even put it together.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

The way the blades are shaped and the way the frame is say otherwise, unless your fan magically spins in the wrong direction.

Not trying to be a dick or anything, just trying to help.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 20, 2011)

its blowing down, trust us


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its blowing down, trust us


^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its blowing down, trust us



+1 i would bet my left egg for 

PS: When i was 13, i loved DBZ


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> The way the blades are shaped and the way the frame is say otherwise, unless your fan magically spins in the wrong direction.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick or anything, just trying to help.



Either way, I get low temps both idle and load, so I'm not changing it, lol.


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 20, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Either way, I get low temps both idle and load, so I'm not changing it, lol.



i want a magical fan too!


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 20, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> i want a magical fan too!



Wish I had known it was magical in the first place D=


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet your load temps would improve if you set up the airflow in your case correctly. But hey, if you like having your stuff blowing in 5 different directions, go for it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 20, 2011)

some of the rig atm 







more here clicky


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> some of the rig atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110320/013.jpg
> 
> more here clicky



Oh, it's white! 

It looks good man, but light blue might be good..


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> some of the rig atm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110320/013.jpg
> 
> more here clicky



Looks good, a little...blue lol. Looks good though. What's the specific model of that card?


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I bet your load temps would improve if you set up the airflow in your case correctly. But hey, if you like having your stuff blowing in 5 different directions, go for it.



Hey, at least my load temps aren't 80c like some people's. I get at most 50c load temps now and that's after hours of gaming. My idle temps are 20c average, so i'm not complaining.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Well, here's my setup.
> 
> Can't seem to figure out which part I'm missing though..
> Eh oh well..
> ...



plug it into the wall maby?


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 20, 2011)

*New Cooler*

So I got a Thermalright Venomous X to replace my aging Coolermaster Hyper 212. Thought I would put pics


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> So I got a Thermalright Venomous X to replace my aging Coolermaster Hyper 212. Thought I would put pics



Damn, look at all that brown! Are you a smoker? 

How you liking the Venemous X?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

KieX said:


> Damn, look at all that brown! Are you a smoker?
> 
> How you liking the Venemous X?



Naw that stuff has a more "tacky" look to it, this looks like he might just live in a dusty place.

For example my friends computer looked like this, he lived at a fishery


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lol i need to blow it out bad  PC on 24/7 builds up bad. Meant to do it this weekend but forgot to bring blower home from work lolz...

Venomous X is a damn nice cooler  waaaaaaay better than the Coolermaster I had before. No comparison really.


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 20, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> he lived at a fishery



LOL I don't live at a fishery  I have cats and dogs instead  

Dust builds up badly here though, and as I said, PC on 24/7 doesn't help.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's all good 

If anyone wants pictures of fans with smoke residue I'm the dude to ask lol

All of my friends come here to smoke non tobacco cigarettes XD not that I mind.


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 20, 2011)

I smoke, but i smoke outside coz I know what that stuff looks like in a PC  Refuse to smoke in my room lol


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 20, 2011)

loop installed after i sobered up more picks to come


----------



## KieX (Mar 20, 2011)

Decided to build a computer which had been inside boxes for the past month. And then I discovered that the Prolimatech Megahalem came with a part that was bad from factory:

The standard megahelem retention bar as it should be on top, with the factory error one below:





And this is the amount of give it creates, with the bad one not holding the megahalem in place at all:





Luckily since I had a spare Megahelem I was able to complete the build:





It's an open air cruncher, passive ATI 5450 with a Akasa Apache cooling an i7 2600K. Really silent and load temps below 70C @ 4.6GHz


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 21, 2011)

my loop installed and running


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 21, 2011)

Gigabyte GV-N580UD-15I ..... running silent


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my Corsair 850HX PSU installed. 






Was kinda lazy with the cables, as I have another rig to build today.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 23, 2011)

I need a new chase soon lol its rlly bad for management


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my Corsair 850HX PSU installed.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6781831b.jpg
> 
> Was kinda lazy with the cables, as I have another rig to build today.



damn 

very nice


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 23, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my Corsair 850HX PSU installed.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/6781831b.jpg
> 
> Was kinda lazy with the cables, as I have another rig to build today.



Awesome, looks good to me,lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 23, 2011)

something's going on me tinks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2011)

Sadly, mine is missing a vital piece to complete the build.. a i5 2500k.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ thing is beastly looking!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2011)

$2000 pc and rockin the 1990 PS2 curly corded keyboard.

Damn thing types like it's on crack and has to announce that its pressing a button. Clacking is louder than the whole pc.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 25, 2011)

So our mega pc that we're building in shop is running into problems (drivers + overheating) to fix the overheating part we're going full watercooling on the system (yay) just placed the order this morning with performance pc's and they said it would ship out today. heres a list of the parts - expect some pictures of the loop being set up

3 x *** HOT *** EK-FC580 GTX for Nvidia GTX 580 Reference Design - Nickel/Acetal (EK-FC580 GTX-NK-AC)  = $329.85
       Fitting Size 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube


1 x *** NEW *** EK-Supreme HF High Flow - Highest Performance CPU Water Block - Nickel/Acetal (EK-Supreme-HF-NK-AC)  = $79.95
       Fitting Size 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube


1 x *** NEW *** Phobya G-Changer 360mm Radiator (PH-35153)  = $79.95


1 x *** HOT *** Danger Den Monsoon Premium - D5 Dual Bay Reservoir - BLACK with Red Trim (DD-RES-304)  = $129.95
       Nozzles Add a Pair of Danger Den 1/2" Barbs


15 x *** NEW *** PrimoFlex Pro LRT UV Green Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD (PFLEXP-34-G)  = $33.75


4 x *** NEW *** Bitspower BP-MBWP-C47 G1/4" Matte Black Multi-Link Adapter- Set of 2 (BP-MBWP-C47)  = $27.80


4 x *** NEW *** Bitspower BP-CLTAC-S2 Crystal Link Tube Set For 2-Slots (BP-CLTAC-S2)  = $17.00


4 x Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 45-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4" (BP-MB45R2CPF-CC5)  = $67.80


2 x *** NEW *** Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary 90-Degree Compression Fitting-ID 1/2" OD 3/4" (BP-MB90R2LCPF-CC5)  = $32.50


2 x *** NEW *** Bitspower Premium G1/4" High Flow 1/2" Fitting - Black Matte Finish (BP-MBWP-C01)  = $7.98


1 x Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - Bare (MCP655-B)  = $66.95


1 x PrimoChill Liquid Utopia - Clear (L-UTOPIA-CL)  = $7.95


1 x *** NEW *** SilverStone (SST-AP121) 120 mm Air Penetrator fan - Blue LED (SST-AP121-BL)  = $19.99


3 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm by Nidec Servo Corp. - Medium Speed - Sleeved (D1225C12B3AP-13)  = $44.85
       Sleeve Color Black
       Heatshrink Color Black


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 25, 2011)

Specs in sig... Camera sucks or I suck at taking pictures... I vote for the latter...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> It's all good
> 
> If anyone wants pictures of fans with smoke residue I'm the dude to ask lol
> 
> All of my friends come here to smoke non tobacco cigarettes XD not that I mind.





{uZa}DOA said:


> Specs in sig... Camera sucks or I suck at taking pictures... I vote for the latter...
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_100_1490-7k2PO.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_100_1489-yVaOE.jpg[/URL]



Not to attack your work.... but that tube routing looks terrible, and is also HORRIBLY inefficient that way...otherwise a nice Rig,tho


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Not to attack your work.... but that tube routing looks terrible, and is also HORRIBLY inefficient that way...otherwise a nice Rig,tho



I'm with you on the routing of the tubing.. the GPU block can have a top in/out.. Doesn't have to be top, bottom.. The power of the pump won't/shouldn't have a problem with it being like that..
Still like the pieces in the case. 

I'm messing around.. 











Going to take out the rivets on the back panel, flip it upside down.. Then think about the next step.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I thought it was time to get a new case, so I did, and this is the result of the cable management. Feedback appreciated. Specs as per <-














PS I know it's a white DVD drive, first thing I'll be changing come pay day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2011)

HS, that system looks nice and clean for being a non-modular psu. Like how you placed all the "unused" cables at the bottom of the hdd's.. Grab a small sheet panel, cut it to size, spray it black and hide those cables! it would look nice when done.. Trust me.







Cosmo case.. Placed the pump and extra's down there...


----------



## Funtoss (Mar 25, 2011)

OMG NICE PC's!


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Mar 25, 2011)

New pic


----------



## Kast (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm with you on the routing of the tubing.. the GPU block can have a top in/out.. Doesn't have to be top, bottom.. The power of the pump won't/shouldn't have a problem with it being like that..
> Still like the pieces in the case.



i never said, he will have problems due to it... but it raises the amount of time, that is needed to bleed upon refill, and will probably cost him between 0.5-1c (due to lost Head Pressure...which is important for the HK 3.0).... for free, that is already quite a bit in my opinion... and not much work to redo it, when practized a little
The Pieces are definetly top notch, i especially like the HK 3.0 CU


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i never said, he will have problems due to it... but it raises the amount of time, that is needed to bleed upon refill, and will probably cost him between 0.5-1c (due to lost Head Pressure...which is important for the HK 3.0).... for free, that is already quite a bit in my opinion... and not much work to redo it, when practized a little
> The Pieces are definetly top notch, i especially like the HK 3.0 CU



Right on the factor.. Just thought that little thing could make it better, "Eye" look.. 

You and Heatkiller..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Right on the factor.. Just thought that little thing could make it better, "Eye" look..
> 
> You and Heatkiller..



I just love this Block... KILLER Performance, with KILLER looks, for a KILLER price...
If the CPU is the Cheese on top, and the MX2 is the Butter... then the HK 3.0 is the Bread the whole Thing is based on!
In my Opinion, the best start for a new loop... put a HK block in the Basket... performancewise, these Blocks are always on the Top spots, for a realtively good price


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2011)

Ripped out all of the water cooling stuff for a good cleaning. *Got a new XSPC dual 5.25" res/pump bay coming in too. It's a PITA trying to bleed a loop with the pump/res. at the lowest point.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I just love this Block... KILLER Performance, with KILLER looks, for a KILLER price...
> If the CPU is the Cheese on top, and the MX2 is the Butter... then the HK 3.0 is the Bread the whole Thing is based on!
> In my Opinion, the best start for a new loop... put a HK block in the Basket... performancewise, these Blocks are always on the Top spots, for a realtively good price



lol.. Spokesperson for HK.. J/k.. I love my 1156 Lt block.. but, I went to a Koolance CPU-360 block when I was able to get one for nice price.. 



erocker said:


> Ripped out all of the water cooling stuff for a good cleaning. *Got a new XSPC dual 5.25" res/pump bay coming in too. It's a PITA trying to bleed a loop with the pump/res. at the lowest point.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2456.jpg



Nice one man. Yeah, the bleeding must be a PITA.. But, how was it with the quick connects?


Now, I got some more pictures of my butchered RavenO2


----------



## computerdeth (Mar 26, 2011)

i7 920 D0 @ 4Ghz 21*195 1.24v TRUE120
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
XFX HD6950 bios flashed to 6970
G.SKILL Ripjaws 12GB DDR3 1600 
WD VelociRaptor 300Gb & 320Gb Seagate barracuda
CORSAIR 850TX 850watt PSU
Antec P182 
Logitech Z-2300
Asus 24" mk241h


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. Spokesperson for HK.. J/k.. I love my 1156 Lt block.. but, I went to a Koolance CPU-360 block when I was able to get one for nice price..



Not officially, but inofficially, i love to direct each WCing Enthusiast, directly to my fellow countrymen... German engineering is always liked from what i have heard

The Koolance block should also perform very good, but sadly, i didnt liked the Design... 
for me it looked like a fancy piece of high quality... sailing equipment, sorry
but shouldnt hinder your performance in any way, as said


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2011)

24/7'er:






Test rig 1:





Test rig 2:






Rig i dunno whut to do with:


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 27, 2011)

> *Some Preliminary Pics Of my New Build/Upgrade.... I am considering it new because most of it is replaced only the RAM and Video Cards remain....
> 
> New Specs...
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 27, 2011)

you know as many of these water cooling setups that I've seen on here I've come to notice one thing...

if your cooling both CPU and GPU/s why go from the CPU block into the GPU block why not put in a Y or T joint in before the CPU and goto each separately, I know it's less hassle to do it the other way but by doing so your just pumping already heated water onto the GPU and even hotter water by the time it gets to a second or third GPU block sorta like this crude sketch


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> you know as many of these water cooling setups that I've seen on here I've come to notice one thing...
> 
> if your cooling both CPU and GPU/s why go from the CPU block into the GPU block why not put in a Y or T joint in before the CPU and goto each separately, I know it's less hassle to do it the other way but by doing so your just pumping already heated water onto the GPU and even hotter water by the time it gets to a second or third GPU block sorta like this crude sketch
> 
> View attachment 41333



Some even use a seperate WC loop for CPU and GPU, two pumps, two radiators etc..


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> you know as many of these water cooling setups that I've seen on here I've come to notice one thing...
> 
> if your cooling both CPU and GPU/s why go from the CPU block into the GPU block why not put in a Y or T joint in before the CPU and goto each separately, I know it's less hassle to do it the other way but by doing so your just pumping already heated water onto the GPU and even hotter water by the time it gets to a second or third GPU block sorta like this crude sketch
> 
> View attachment 41333



Well with me.... I wanted a Performance but also quiet approach. I mulled over it and I asked allot of questions too. Most of the people I asked said go for a Separate GPU Loop and a separate CPU Loop. And I guess I could of.
 But with the type of Rad and set up I got going here.... I am getting the best of both worlds really. I am running only 4 fans right now.....and my temps are.....

Old Furmark Temps GPU During Load....
*Bottom 75c
Top 87c*

New... 
*Bottom 34c
Top 37c*

Old CPU Temp....(Stock speeds haven't overclocked yet)
*50c*

New CPU Temp....
*43c*

I thought these temps were too good to be true and that I was getting a glitch some where. But after testing 3 or 4 times with 3 or for different temp monitoring programs....I am actually getting better temps water cooling both the GPU's and the CPUs on the same loop rather then just the CPU on it's own loop. 
Now granted I only had a CPU loop in my old setup.... so I had nothing to compare too. Plus I was using the cheapest Duel Black Ice Rad I could find.
But My point is given a strong enough Pump and given a Strong enough Rad.... people should have no problem cooling 2x GPU's and 1x CPU on the same Loop. The water moves fast enough over the Chips that it doesn't matter what order you have the loop in. As long as all the Heat gets to the rad and the rad is able to get rid of it.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 27, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> I am actually getting better temps water cooling both the GPU's and the CPUs on the same loop rather then just the CPU on it's own loop.



Real strange - maybe you have the power to defy the laws of pyhsics


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2011)

Even with another piece of hardware.. your loop is longer, there for, it takes longer for the loop to heat up before going back into the rad..


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 27, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Real strange - maybe you have the power to defy the laws of pyhsics



Yeah I re read that...... I actually spoke a little wrong in that sentence.... I only had a CPU loop in my old system.....My old Rad on that set up was a Duel Black Ice but it was the cheapest one I could find then. So combine that with the fact of my getting a better RAD and the fac that I went from a i7 860 45nm to a i7 2600k 32nm.... there is were you see the temp drops from.

As far as the video cards go.... I got a huge drop I believe for two reasons.....One here are some pics of the old Air cooler....








As you can see it is very under powered for the 6900 series. XFX added it trying to make things more quiet. Well besides failing at that.... it also made things more hot. You can tell by the back of the GPU Heatsink it is not very smooth and it is bumpy. It never sat well against the GPU. Also there weren't that many heat fins. Nor were there and Thermal pads for the memory.
So I believe the reason I am getting such better temps is because of these two reasons.....But if I were to split up the water cooling loops in to two loops I would probably get even better temps. 
*Yeah Sorry I did not mean to make it seem that I am getting better temps from this single loop more so than if I had two loops. I mis-spoke*

On the way to church now but when I get back I will post some screen shots of the amazing temps I am getting right now..... PS. I reran Furmark right now and am actually getting about 42.5C on my hottest GPU right now.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Even with another piece of hardware.. your loop is longer, there for, it takes longer for the loop to heat up before going back into the rad..



Longer loop -> more water 

makes sense


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 27, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> *Yeah Sorry I did not mean to make it seem that I am getting better temps from this single loop more so than if I had two loops. I mis-spoke*



 NP - I was never offended but it made me wonder


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 27, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> I was never offended but it made me wonder



Yeah it would have made me wonder too..... Also just to throw this out there too.... the new Rad is a Duel Thickness Quad 120mm Rad. Actually Capable of push pull if I wanted (Not needed right now) so going from a single thick made for high static pressure cheap black Ice Rad to this beautiful Duel thick Quad Rad with a tolerance for lower RPM fans...... Makes a Huge difference!


I had no idea what I was missing....man I should of spent the extra money from the beginning!

But no worries bro I never thought you were offended I just wanted to clear things up.... so know one looked at the post and said "Huh?"

BTW Total Subject change but I rated your Rig so when I post mine make sure you rate it.... I still got a couple things to clean up though first.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 28, 2011)

so with an reasonably high pressure pump there's really no reason not to separate the line before going into either CPU or GPU blocks and recombine the line before the pump just the frig factor


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice setups guys!

Here is mine:
















I can't stand my PSU since its not modular.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 28, 2011)

but I see you've done a good job hiding the PSU cables so it looks fairly tidy though so job well done there


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is my freshly built PC. Finally upgraded.

Sorry for the bad images. There wasn't enough lighting so there is a lot of noise in the photo's.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> so with an reasonably high pressure pump there's really no reason not to separate the line before going into either CPU or GPU blocks and recombine the line before the pump just the frig factor



There are no pumps with reasonable high pressure in my opinion... except for an Iwaki maybe! 
i guess going "paralell", would yield between 1-2c overall, on a single laing, with an aftermarket top... one thing it does for sure, is keeping the pump noise/vibration cooler and quieter, as it does not have to work that much, opposite to a standard loop


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 28, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> There are no pumps with reasonable high pressure in my opinion... except for an Iwaki maybe!
> i guess going "paralell", would yield between 1-2c overall, on a single laing, with an aftermarket top... one thing it does for sure, is keeping the pump noise/vibration cooler and quieter, as it does not have to work that much, opposite to a standard loop



That is why My pump is mounted on a Pad for vibration and also right in front of a 140mm Fan for heat. This thing should last awhile IMO


----------



## renq (Mar 28, 2011)

Will fill in my PC specs asap


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

looks good. Just gotta play with cleaning up those cables at the bottom


----------



## renq (Mar 28, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> looks good. Just gotta play with cleaning up those cables at the bottom



Wut  

You must be kidding me
HERE are pics of me doing cable management. There's really not much more I can do 

But, of course, all ideas are welcome

The front intake fan is currently not connected as I'm lacking FAN headers on the motherboard and I don't want to attach Molex cables to the PSU just so I could run a fan. The cables at the bottom are SATA cables, perhaps I could rid one of them by buying a sata extrension cable and connect it to HDD (the sata power cable going to dvd drive doesn't reach the hdd)


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 28, 2011)

anyone else have an antec 900? i find its hard to manage wires. Or anyone got pics of how to hide cables on that chase my back pannel can hardly shut.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

renq said:


> Wut
> 
> You must be kidding me
> HERE are pics of me doing cable management. There's really not much more I can do
> ...



Well, everything can be "clean".. Just gotta play with Lengths of cables and so forth..
I would say:

Longer sata to Dvd Drive, that way you can tie it to the 8pin and have it branch at the top.. if it's all ready long, connect the cables with ties.. 

As long as your connecting cables to each other.. Do that with the Sata power cable.. connect it to the 24/8 pin and it would make it cleaner just by that one little thing.. Even playing around with the GPU cables to connect them with the 24, would make that area cleaner.. 

The best thing to look at when you have a case that small, where there isn't really anything that you can "go back" and hide the wires there.. Bunch them together and branch them.. That way it's nicer looking then cables everywhere.. 

I'm not saying that you didn't work on it.. But, to cable a case.. for MAX air flow, it takes time.. and time... and even more time to do.. Then You Curse yourself when you want to change that mobo... Or case even...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 28, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> That is why My pump is mounted on a Pad for vibration and also right in front of a 140mm Fan for heat. This thing should last awhile IMO



There is always Room for Improvement


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 28, 2011)

Prepping the video cards & cpu for water cooling this morning


















The watercooling came in on time this morning (thanks ups)









will have more pictures as the day progresses


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 28, 2011)

renq said:


> Wut
> 
> You must be kidding me
> HERE are pics of me doing cable management. There's really not much more I can do
> ...



There are just little things you can do to clean up those cables, like the SATA power on the CD/DVD drive, use the first connector of the cable and place the others, that are not used, somewhere else. Here are a couple of pics of my PC, of what I find to be (somewhat) adequate cable management. Hope this helps.

This would also be good for catnipkiller, as my case is as cramped as the Antec 900


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110328/DSCN0478.jpg


This has got to be one of the best labels on a computer part EVER!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2011)

and maybe the most redundant label aswell I mean whens the last time you tried to put bits of your mobo into your gun errr never that's when


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 29, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> and maybe the most redundant label aswell I mean whens the last time you tried to put bits of your mobo into your gun errr never that's when



its due to customs regulations, so the stuff is easier to ship.... probably also saves them a lot of RMAs, where Cops tried to pull the magazine from its "socket"


----------



## renq (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 29, 2011)

as promised

Started out with the pump and res assembly










Damn thing leaked everywhere twice on me - go figure the O ring that was provided by danger den was too thin and the pump back was not hitting the rear cap making it leak everywhere, makes you wonder why they didn't provide spacers to push the pump up against the face































will have some more updates later, stay tuned.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2011)

renq said:


> http://www.upload.ee/image/1232424/IMG_2592.JPG
> http://www.upload.ee/image/1232420/IMG_2590.JPG





That looks a LOT better then what you had it yesterday. Cable management is a PITA, but you'll love the look of the system afterwards.





Arrakis+9 said:


> as promised
> 
> Started out with the pump and res assembly
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110329/DSCN0482.jpg
> ...



Arrakis: I gotta look at my Monsoon over again.. I wasn't able to do the power cable of the pump in one of the wholes.. I had to take a part the wires and do it one on each side... 
If the pump leaked on you.. I might want to try mine tonight and see if it'll do the same for myself.. But, I am using Bitpower D5 o-ring and not what they supplied..


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Arrakis: I gotta look at my Monsoon over again.. I wasn't able to do the power cable of the pump in one of the wholes.. I had to take a part the wires and do it one on each side...
> If the pump leaked on you.. I might want to try mine tonight and see if it'll do the same for myself.. But, I am using Bitpower D5 o-ring and not what they supplied..




DD provides two O rings with the res, one thats suppose to be "safe" and the other for "extreme" performance, both of them from my experience are too thin unless you put a shim behind the pump to press up against the cap on the back of the pump housing.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 29, 2011)

Arrakis: you use a HELL of a lot of thermal goop :O


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Arrakis: you use a HELL of a lot of thermal goop :O



it looks like a lot in the picture but it really isn't i used that method on the frio and when i took it off it spread nicely but didnt manage to get the full ihs, the corners were still bear


EDIT:

heres another teaser until' tomorrow, system is currently beading out all the air from the loop


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2011)

I am not sure about how you have the SLI water connectors installed...
It seems as though the water will just travel down from the inlet to the bottom card. It may fill the block up on the bottom and then allow the two top cards water blocks to fill up.
I have always used one SLI water connector on the opposite side of the inlet to the second card and then on the opposite side is the outlet. Then again I have never water cooled three cards...


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2011)

I personally use series connections and cool card 1 -> card 2 -> card 3 -> rest of loop.

Not a big fan of the parallel connections.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 30, 2011)

It seems to be working well actually, all 3 cards are dead cold on the back of the gpu and the only thing that is "warm" on all 3 cards is the vrm area. haven't gotten a chance to boot it into windows yet and check the temps but that should come in a couple of days. for now sitting idle in the bios everything is running very cool.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like it is working fine then

Here is how I have always set-up my dual cards:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2199930&postcount=15923


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Sounds like it is working fine then
> 
> Here is how I have always set-up my dual cards:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2199930&postcount=15923



Must you make me jealous with that awesomeness setup


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 30, 2011)

The way Arrakis did it, is more efficient... parallel flow will lower the load on the pump, and increase overall head pressure, which is most benefitful for jet impingement type blocks


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2011)

playing:


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is that a picture of a kid in the top right corner?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 30, 2011)

no picture, around the corner. lol. one of my 4.


----------



## HooverFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Lurked for a while, finally posting for the first time, but here's some pics of what i've been through the past couple of days on my new build.


























Still have yet to put in the RAM since it won't be here till tomorrow (ordered the wrong ones in the first pic had to send them back) and then i'll also put on the 2 fans on the Hyper 212+.  Wished I had my normal camera during this as my Droid can't take pictures worth jack.


----------



## uzuhl (Mar 31, 2011)

HooverFan said:


> Lurked for a while, finally posting for the first time, but here's some pics of what i've been through the past couple of days on my new build.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_...AABw/_Z1O_c8q9EQ/s512/IMG_20110329_170614.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks good, man. Gonna be great to see what you're able to do with it in terms of cable management.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2011)

HooverFan said:


> Lurked for a while, finally posting for the first time, but here's some pics of what i've been through the past couple of days on my new build.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_...AABw/_Z1O_c8q9EQ/s512/IMG_20110329_170614.jpg
> 
> ...



Be sure to pop into HERE when you get to OC'ing that system!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2011)

HooverFan said:


> Lurked for a while, finally posting for the first time, but here's some pics of what i've been through the past couple of days on my new build.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_...AABw/_Z1O_c8q9EQ/s512/IMG_20110329_170614.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2011)

Got some good stuff coming for the Raven.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2011)

hey you'd better be puttin up some pics of that there RV02 so's I can take a looksie and get some ideas on what I can do with mine


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hey you'd better be puttin up some pics of that there RV02 so's I can take a looksie and get some ideas on what I can do with mine



Yeah, I'll have pictures to post. Work log once the parts come in..


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 31, 2011)

HooverFan said:


> Lurked for a while, finally posting for the first time, but here's some pics of what i've been through the past couple of days on my new build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Welcome to TPU HooverFan* Your rig is look'in good so far! can't wait to see the final shots!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 31, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Capture041160.jpg



180$ for an i5-2500k? wow that's an awesome deal.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Called MicroCenter


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2011)

damn I wish we could get deals like that here but instead all we get is ripped off by retailers the cheapest I can find the procy here is $338.00NZD which works out to be  USD $253.00


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2011)

should be having something nice after the weekend


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got my new case yesterday here are some shots



























pics taken from smartphone so don't expect great quality but I hope you's like

Sidefan rattles too, looks like I got a shoddy fan


----------



## Frizz (Apr 1, 2011)

nice!!! Now I'm jealous hahaha 





Lionheart said:


> I just got my new case yesterday here are some shots
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Photo342.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/Photo344.jpg
> ...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 1, 2011)

randomflip said:


> nice!!! Now I'm jealous hahaha



Lol thanx 

My Raven case is sitting on da floor now feeling all lonely, and surprisingly the Raven is still slightly bigger then the HAF X






PS...buy it bro


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Lol thanx
> 
> My Raven case is sitting on da floor now feeling all lonely, and surprisingly the Raven is still slightly bigger then the HAF X
> 
> ...



soooo.....you gonna sell your Raven?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 1, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> soooo.....you gonna sell your Raven?



Lol yeah bro, I sense that you are interested


----------



## Frizz (Apr 2, 2011)

If only I had cash 



Lionheart said:


> Lol thanx
> 
> My Raven case is sitting on da floor now feeling all lonely, and surprisingly the Raven is still slightly bigger then the HAF X
> 
> ...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 2, 2011)

I picked this up today for 80 dollars, from my local Frys the box says 32 mb but it's really a 64 mb of cache. The amazing price is due to my local frys doing price matching, I priced it out online, amazon had it for 84 dollars,  they matched then beat the price and payed the sales tax, so I got the hard drive for 80 dollars out the door.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 2, 2011)

randomflip said:


> If only I had cash



All gd bro if your still interested lemme know I'll sell it to ya cheap $60 -$70 will do me fine


----------



## Kast (Apr 2, 2011)

Picked these up today


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

You got an i7-2600 and not a 2600K? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Kast (Apr 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> You got an i7-2600 and not a 2600K? BLASPHEMY!



 didnt have the extra $40 to shell out atm... gonna test this out see if Im satisfied if not microcenter has a cool return policy I will exchange it for the K.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

They don't have a cool return policy for CPUs. IIRC, once the box is open, no returns on CPUs. Other stuff, yes but just make sure before you crack that seal.


----------



## Kast (Apr 2, 2011)

I know this from experience did it a couple months ago and I was able to exchange no problems.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok good. I know for a fact that the manager at my MC is a cold blooded bitch (at least if she's still there). Enjoy it, picking up a UD4 and 2500K myself tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kast (Apr 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Ok good. I know for a fact that the manager at my MC is a cold blooded bitch (at least if she's still there). Enjoy it, picking up a UD4 and 2500K myself tomorrow morning!




Nice dude have fun with that


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2011)

Changed out the second monitor. I would take some shots of the computer, but again, it hasn't changed in over 6 months


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Changed out the second monitor. I would take some shots of the computer, but again, it hasn't changed in over 6 months
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110402/April 1 2011 Enhanced.jpg





I wish I could keep my computer desk and area as clean as you but I can't I shit lying round everywhere LOL  oww that hurt


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 2, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I wish I could keep my computer desk and area as clean as you but I can't I shit lying round everywhere LOL  oww that hurt



i know what you mean 
but, joe surely has not the problem, that empty beer bottles and herb fragments cover his desk... thats a problem of the older ones


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2011)

mostly for me it's bits of paper with notes written on them so's I don't forget shit ph numbers and web addresses and stuf like that oh DVD/CD cases that I just can't be arsed to put away (no wonder I can never find anything)


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 3, 2011)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2149930_87dtna_superpi_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_11sec_938ms


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

Hell of a run on an AMD chip!  oh shit, my glass shattered from the LN2 

I'll have some updates from my recent purchase up within the next day or two, along with the story of getting it up and running


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 3, 2011)

Was hoping for well over 6ghz, I bought this chip from the record holder on HWbot for DICE.  This chip did 5.5ghz on DICE, was expecting it to get well over 6ghz on LN2 but apparently doesn't scale linearly beyond -100c.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 3, 2011)

87dtna said:


> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2149930_87dtna_superpi_phenom_ii_x4_955_be_11sec_938ms
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/87wagon/benchingday.jpg



where can i get a test bench like that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2011)

custom/self made


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought it was about time I chucked up a pic of Bertha (the BIG) now she's got a thermolab Baram and second HD5770 
(please scuse the suky pic went to use dig cam and freaking batteries were dead so LG GW300 cell pic it is)


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 3, 2011)

wow, guys i really envy all of you


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2011)

ya know now that I look at it it really doesn't look to bad even with the hinky ghetto mod fan on the left side HD5770


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2011)

Playing around. Good old Sunday's.


Athlonite, this one is for you.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Playing around. Good old Sunday's.
> 
> 
> Athlonite, this one is for you.
> ...



holy radiator 

on another note, i now have a inverted Antec NSK-6000

painted white with a little blue metallic


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 4, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Playing around. Good old Sunday's.
> 
> 
> Athlonite, this one is for you.
> ...



lookin good CS  so what are you going to do for an drive bays I never would have thought about taking the drive cage to put an Rad in there  dude that SS PSU isn't going to stay where it is right its just there to hold the rad in-place yes


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL@cold storm watching cable guy


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> lookin good CS  so what are you going to do for an drive bays I never would have thought about taking the drive cage to put an Rad in there  dude that SS PSU isn't going to stay where it is right its just there to hold the rad in-place yes



Yeah, the PSU is going to stay.. but I got it worked on.. Don't worry about that.. Just had to take a picture real quick.






Also, link for the Project Log

Tribute to Mkmods.




87dtna said:


> LOL@cold storm watching cable guy



That was Damulta.. lol All good


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110403/0403111510.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110403/0403111512.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110403/0403111513.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110403/0403111514.jpghttp://img.techpowerup.org/110403/0403111515a.jpg



Oh my god!!! He is still alive. I though for sure he died.

How old is the boy now D? He's getting big.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 4, 2011)

in a few days once i get my new x58 mobo i'll post pics of my shitty test bench i made today


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2011)

Getting old 8 turns 9 in July....Time flys fast soooo fast


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah tell me about it mine just turned 11 in February I mean where the hell did 11 years go


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is my current setup. Just got a cheap as cheaps (1p!!) hi res CRT as motion blur in gaming was getting annoying. I am now using my old monitor in portrait mode for web browsing, temps monitoring and double Elisha Cuthbert goodness  Ignore the dust..... I do


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 5, 2011)

Terrible lighting and terrible camera work but here is my station and rig =D


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Here is my current setup. Just got a cheap as cheaps (1p!!) hi res CRT as motion blur in gaming was getting annoying. I am now using my old monitor in portrait mode for web browsing, temps monitoring and double Elisha Cuthbert goodness  Ignore the dust..... I do
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110405/100_5420.jpg



I bet the somebody likes sitting at your desk 

looks good. 


Mlg, nice system non the less. :toast;


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> Getting old 8 turns 9 in July....Time flys fast soooo fast





Athlonite said:


> yeah tell me about it mine just turned 11 in February I mean where the hell did 11 years go



My daughter turns 16 in less than a week. Damn I feel old. lol.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> My daughter turns 16 in less than a week. Damn I feel old. lol.



im only 18!


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> im only 18!



Stay away from his daughter.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Stay away from his daughter.



he *IS* far far away......in a galaxy....errrrr


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Stay away from his daughter.



What he said.


----------



## bokou (Apr 5, 2011)

the pci-e and 8-pin are about to get the single-sleeve treatment that the 24-pin got.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 5, 2011)

bokou said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41550&stc=1&d=1302042948
> 
> the pci-e and 8-pin are about to get the single-sleeve treatment that the 24-pin got.



Nice photo.


----------



## parelem (Apr 7, 2011)

naked. waiting patiently for a new board and case from intel...


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 7, 2011)

*sneeze* *sneeze*

Time for some dust cleaning


----------



## affl1ction (Apr 8, 2011)

*cough* nice pipe *cough*


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 8, 2011)

I always lol when people leave bongs or pipes out in the open during pictures.

Especially when it's a family photo and one is clearly visible.

I love humans.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 8, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I always lol when people leave bongs or pipes out in the open during pictures.
> 
> Especially when it's a family photo and one is clearly visible.
> 
> I love humans.



When I see something like that I always just facepalm and leave the page.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 8, 2011)

affl1ction said:


> *cough* nice pipe *cough*



lol! I never would have noticed that if you hadn't mentioned it. I was too busy drooling over the hardware....I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 8, 2011)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I always lol when people leave bongs or pipes out in the open during pictures.
> 
> Especially when it's a family photo and one is clearly visible.
> 
> I love humans.



I love the Netherlands


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Apr 8, 2011)

thrackan said:


> i love the netherlands :d



+1!!!! :d


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 8, 2011)

affl1ction said:


> *cough* nice pipe *cough*



I guess I fail, I don't not see it....??  You talking about the last pic?  Parelem's pic?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2011)

87dtna said:


> I guess I fail, I don't not see it....??  You talking about the last pic?  Parelem's pic?



the picture has been fixed.. there was something there that shouldn't be in pictures...


----------



## repman244 (Apr 8, 2011)

This is my "PC" ATM 

I'll try and get some pic's of others as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

that's gotta be one loud sob 

what about specs?


----------



## repman244 (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that's gotta be one loud sob
> 
> what about specs?



Very loud indeed, and very power hungry - around 220W idle, and on full load close to 450W.

It's a HP Proliant DL380 G5 with one Xeon 5150, 4GB FB-DDR2 ECC RAM, 4x10k 146GB SAS disks and 2x800W power supply.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

ah kk  i had a proliant aswell not too long ago, but the heat and noise was not worth it 

mine had 4 xeons with HT = 8 threads

but i love that everything is modular in those


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 8, 2011)

repman244 said:


> It's a HP Proliant DL380 G5 with one Xeon 5150, 4GB FB-DDR2 ECC RAM, 4x10k 146GB SAS disks and 2x800W power supply.



and gfx? the server looks beastly... but the gfx looks kinda bad


----------



## repman244 (Apr 8, 2011)

which model was it? I also have an ML350g4 with 2 cpus 4 threads, the heat produced by that thing is just incredible lol but I just love these machines...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

certain it was this one http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/e...6352-12146476-12146476-12146552-12146574.html with the 2.7ghz xeons, and with 4 in it


----------



## repman244 (Apr 8, 2011)

PHaS3 said:


> and gfx? the server looks beastly... but the gfx looks kinda bad



It's an ATi x1300 pro. Planning to add my old HD 3870 or X850XT, but I will have to solder wires to the power supply, since there are no PCI-E cables/connectors, so yea some sort of ghetto modding a server .


----------



## mrpg8 (Apr 9, 2011)

hey, this is my pc:

PICTURES

VIDEO


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 9, 2011)

this is my new i7 setup on the crappy test bench i made 
oh and tape on cpu cooler because it eats fingers......and cat tails


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2011)

@ mrpg8 nice setup dude all clean n tidy, hey did you buy or mod yourself those sata cables 

@ TheGrapest hey if it works it's all good right and I know just how ya feel about fans that eat fingers got one of mine munched by an old 6k rpm delta fan once albeit there were a few choice words bellowed at high pitch when it happened


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 9, 2011)

my mATX project is finally finished! 

Now I can move on to another project...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> my mATX project is finally finished!
> 
> Now I can move on to another project...
> 
> ...



Beautiful work there


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 9, 2011)

@HammerON

thanks man!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Replaced my two 470's with two 580's
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/IMG_1127.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110221/IMG_1090.jpg



You know sumthin HammerON,you and your camera get along very well together.I always enjoy your pictures.Very pleasing to the eye to look at all the time.Love the lighting and how the blacks and the chrome always contrast nicely.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice, but it look really big for mATX. That's an odd sized case. I kinda like it. Would be great next to the entertainment center as a Server/HTPC.


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 9, 2011)

@Wile E
its not really that big, here's a size comparison compared to me, I'm only about 5'6


----------



## Wile E (Apr 9, 2011)

Ahh, that does put it into a better perspective. It is smaller than I thought. Would still be perfect in the HTPC/server role I think. Very nice build.


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks bro! I've seen a bunch of people make this lian li pc-a04 their HTPC/server case, so I thought I'd raise it up a notch...


----------



## mrpg8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @ mrpg8 nice setup dude all clean n tidy, hey did you buy or mod yourself those sata cables



i did it myself


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't mind the mess. I've been putting this pc together the past few days and I have crap all over the place but this is ATM for sure.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2011)

mrpg8 said:


> i did it myself



they look good as mate


----------



## repman244 (Apr 9, 2011)

Right, as I promised, some more pictures. 

It's an HP Proliant ML350 G4 with 2 Xeon's at 3GHz (codenamed Nocona, I think they are based on the Prescott die), 2x2GB DDR1 ECC RAM, the power supply is 725W, disks are all SCSI U320, first three are 72GB with 10k RPM, then there is one with 300GB and 15K RPM and another 300GB with 10K RPM, I also added one SATA disk (250GB) with an Adaptec 2810SA SATA controller (which I think was bought when they first came out, It did cost a few kindeys but who cares ), and at the end there is a Ultrium 460 tape drive (200GB native capacity).
And yes the front USB is 2.0 










The bottom controller is the adaptec, the other one is the HP Smart Array 641














This was really strange for me when I took off the cooler from the CPU for the first time...there is no TIM, the cooler is directly on the CPU.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

nice shots 

btw, whats that little thing with the heatsinks besides the cpu's ?


----------



## repman244 (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a VRM module used by the second CPU, some servers have 2 of them for both CPU's like my DL380G5. It's better to have it this way because if the VRM is on the mobo, you have to replace the whole mobo (if the VRM dies).


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 9, 2011)

repman244 said:


> It's a VRM module used by the second CPU, some servers have 2 of them for both CPU's like my DL380G5. It's better to have it this way because if the VRM is on the mobo, you have to replace the whole mobo (if the VRM dies).



exchangeable VRMs.... how neat is that? i want that in desktop boards too!


----------



## mrpg8 (Apr 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> they look good as mate



thx dude


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 9, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> my mATX project is finally finished!
> 
> Now I can move on to another project...
> 
> ...



do you have a build log?
pm me plz


----------



## Zyon (Apr 9, 2011)

CRT for life.


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 10, 2011)

> do you have a build log?
> pm me plz



there's a project log, but since I'm filipino, there are a lot of comments that you won't be able to understand (I posted it in a local forum site, they use the filipino language), I did post it in english though... and most of the pictures were taken by a camera phone, so you might not like it...


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

Zyon said:


> http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/white-trash-repairs-what-it-works.jpg
> 
> CRT for life.



hahahaha, love the tape.... looks like its so fucking fast it exploded...


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 10, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> my mATX project is finally finished!
> 
> Now I can move on to another project...




.......very clean build bro! I love it, do you have a link to your project log?


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 10, 2011)

it's not really very detailed since it's my 1st log, didn't really bother with it until this project...
here it is though: (be warned of crappy pics )

http://www.istorya.net/forums/compu...oject-log-case-mod-whitewater-matx-build.html


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 10, 2011)

d3fct said:


> hahahaha, love the tape.... looks like its so fucking fast it exploded...



More likely the only time that thing was fast was when it was on it's way to the floor LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> it's not really very detailed since it's my 1st log, didn't really bother with it until this project...
> here it is though: (be warned of crappy pics )
> 
> http://www.istorya.net/forums/compu...oject-log-case-mod-whitewater-matx-build.html



still better than 90% out there man 

very nice build


----------



## zhadlp (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks man! 

I made a BT project log just to clean out all the non-english comments on the local site... 

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=207124


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> thanks man!
> 
> I made a BT project log just to clean out all the non-english comments on the local site...
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=207124



wow, that is some very nice work you did there man, i enjoyed it alot, thank you.


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 10, 2011)

Been a while since I posted in here, so here it is:

Server (10 TB):






Desktop:


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

looking good Cyber. 

how's that Cougar PSU?


----------



## Cybrnook (Apr 10, 2011)

No problems at all. Quiet and idles with a low power consumption.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got another 4 gb of kingston ram for £30 quid.

So got 8 gb now : ]

Hopefully will come in handy when I start editing videos again.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Got another 4 gb of kingston ram for £30 quid.
> 
> So got 8 gb now : ]
> 
> Hopefully will come in handy when I start editing videos again.



i like to have 8gb opposed to 4....you never run out of memory in crysis again, and a 1gb ramdisk is no problem to have alongside


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i like to have 8gb opposed to 4....you never run out of memory in crysis again, and a 1gb ramdisk is no problem to have alongside



Aye it is nice, I didn't often fill up 4gb ( 3gb was the limit during normal usage) but I have done and easily, so it's nice having that extra buffer : ]

Now I can load silly amounts of videos at once and preview them all


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Aye it is nice, I didn't often fill up 4gb ( 3gb was the limit during normal usage) but I have done and easily, so it's nice having that extra buffer : ]
> 
> Now I can load silly amounts of videos at once and preview them all



or let a few games just run in the background, while playing another one 
4gb is simply not enough for me these days


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

i might be joing the 8gb club next month, and besides, a mb filled with memory just looks good 

btw

window is in, just need that rubber list to cover the edges


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 11, 2011)

here's mine ATM! just doing a stress test with prime95 '*currently in @30min CPU@3.3 @1.4v*' btw, switch my 600W to a 850W 

http://youtu.be/FlNxom4SDKw

2.6GHZ too 3.3 is pretty good don't ya think?

Edit: sorry meant 3.3


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicely done random. I'm going to be treating my CM 690 II to a little TLC and pimping it up slightly very soon. Will post pics when it's all done.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah RV01's are big so's the RV02 aswell just not quite as tall though oh and the RV02 is arse about face


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 11, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I've bought a new case from Chaos_Killa/Lionheart today for a very nice price  He also threw in a free RAM cooler for me
> 
> Raven01 - Black interior + Corsair RAM Cooler
> 
> ...



WOW

Simply nice bro, you make me jealous of my own case it looks so good, must be your camera, but yeah man that looks sweet

I recommend buying 2 180mm Silverstone Air Penetrator fans bro, replace those other dusty dud ones should help with airflow and temps abit more


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

I took it down for now, going to post better pictures using an actual camera, this is worth it .


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 11, 2011)

Been a while. Not posting a pic of the inside of my computer again, as I'm getting a new motherboard in ~1 week. I did a very quick re-do of my desk. Just wanted to share xD


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

I've bought a new case from Chaos_Killa/Lionheart today for a very nice price! He also threw in a free RAM cooler for me ! Its good to have at least one TPUer who lives nearby 

Raven01 - Black interior + Corsair RAM Cooler

And replaced my ram with 1.5v G.Skill Ripjaws

Didn't realize how much bigger this case was compared to my Antec 1200!





The RAM





RAM Cooler - I had to paint it with black a little since there was some rust on the nails, otherwise works perfectly





Cable management is a tad more complex than my 1200





Finished shots case closed


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 11, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> thanks man!
> 
> I made a BT project log just to clean out all the non-english comments on the local site...
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=207124



I never thought about doing that with my old HS's that an damn good Idea 

and the Build well that's just one tasty lookin setup


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy cow, that Raven01 case is fuck huge!


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

going to work on the cables a bit more today, I am not liking how some of the cables pop out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2011)

And a picture, phone camera photograph so excuse digital noise!






This just turned out cool


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the final cable management shot, I wish I had a better camera .


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X (Apr 12, 2011)

@Randomflip 

Very nice pc man, looks epic in the RV01


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 12, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Here is the final cable management shot, I wish I had a better camera .
> 
> 
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2677/img0414ps.jpg
> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/3663/img0416m.jpg



Oh Raven how I miss you already but Im sure its in good hands now

The Raven looks godly in those pics, nice camera wrk man


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really want a a case like the raven, makes more sense thermals wise to me.

+ it just looks cool.

great work on it RF.




*edit*

Notice no cable management on my rig, ruined the side panels so there's no point doing it lol


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I really want a a case like the raven, makes more sense thermals wise to me.
> 
> + it just looks cool.
> 
> ...



The RV01 just lacks a bit more air intake other than that it does a good job with dumping air outta the case and concealing the noise from components. Cable management is more than half the fun of getting a new case.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I really want a a case like the raven, makes more sense thermals wise to me.
> 
> + it just looks cool.
> 
> ...



if you were to loose the door to your room would that be a good reason to leave it untidy  doesn't matter that the sides gone if it looks good no one will even know


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2011)

randomflip said:


> The RV01 just lacks a bit more air intake other than that it does a good job with dumping air outta the case and concealing the noise from components. Cable management is more than half the fun of getting a new case.



+1 that's one reason I went with the RV02 that and the price for the RV01 was about $110 more than the RV02 + I just like the look on friends face when they see it and go  is your case upside down and backwards  and I say NO it just looks that way


----------



## Frizz (Apr 12, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> +1 that's one reason I went with the RV02 that and the price for the RV01 was about $110 more than the RV02 + I just like the look on friends face when they see it and go  is your case upside down and backwards  and I say NO it just looks that way



Haha I'm yet to get one of those questions although I did get the classic "your computer looks like a spaceship" comment


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 12, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Haha I'm yet to get one of those questions although I did get the classic "your computer looks like a spaceship" comment



I've gotten "your computer looks like a rave party." Because I have green, red, and blue LED fans all over it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had people scared when they see my computer. Somebody thought it was a bomb  and another a speaker system  Guess raw hardware in a plexi techstation gets the weirdest looks. Then again, I am in Southern California where most people are too preoccupied with other things to know anything about computers.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> if you were to loose the door to your room would that be a good reason to leave it untidy  doesn't matter that the sides gone if it looks good no one will even know



All the wires on the other side of the mobo tray are exposed. so never mind


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2011)

showoff 






























jk

good lookin rig


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is mine ATM, Needs a good spring cleaning and bigger room LOL, 500w of sound a few feet away can move things around a little LOL.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking good Dave. 

As for Erocker... Hey, isn't your e-pen big enough due to you being a "super" mod? 

Looking good non the less Rockz


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Looking good Dave.
> 
> Thanks will be doing some changes this spring if I can get some good days for paint.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> Here is mine ATM, Needs a good spring cleaning and bigger room LOL, 500w of sound a few feet away can move things around a little LOL.



Awwwh man those are some badass speakers. How do they sound?


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Reventon said:


> Awwwh man those are some badass speakers. How do they sound?



Thay are great, Thay are about 30 years old KossFire 160's by KOSS. The 5.1 computer speekers just do not cut the cake with Judas Priest have to have power. LOL,


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> Here is mine ATM, Needs a good spring cleaning and bigger room LOL, 500w of sound a few feet away can move things around a little LOL.



Can you print posters with that huge printer there? I've always wanted access to one of those things.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> Thay are great, Thay are about 30 years old KossFire 160's by KOSS. The 5.1 computer speekers just do not cut the cake with Judas Priest have to have power. LOL,



yeah another priest fan


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Can you print posters with that huge printer there? I've always wanted access to one of those things.



Yes 2' x 150' with the roll feeder, I use it for blueprints with autoCADD.


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yeah another priest fan



Ya my kids say I need to get with the times I say no way old school is best My 10 year old grandson even tells me to cut my hair not going to happen. LOL.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> Ya my kids say I need to get with the times I say no way old school is best My 10 year old grandson even tells me to cut my hair not going to happen. LOL.



The young usually don't know what's good. Myself being 19, my mom raised me on everything from Motown to early Metallica. So, I know what's good. Don't let those kids tell you anything about music, they like Bieber. lol


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 13, 2011)

metalica pfft bring on the Iron maiden and early Pink Floyd, Crokus, Yngwie Malmstein, Joe Satriani and more anywho we digress this about our PC's not our tastes in music so Back On topic


----------



## Dave63 (Apr 13, 2011)

@uzuhl
My kids was raised on a lot of Priest, Metallica and AC/DC. Now my 16 year old play's guitar we are setting a date with roy the bat boy that lives near us with hopes that the bass player for Foghat will be there to


----------



## repman244 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was cleaning this server today, so I took a few shots while I had it open since I know some people really like these machines.
Model is HP DL320 G5, specs are: Xeon 3150, 1GB FB DDR2 ECC RAM, 2x80GB SATA drives in RAID 1, 460W PSU and the graphic card is......ATI ES1000 


















And two random images with a macro lens. And yes those are small particles of dust on the board since it was shot before I cleaned it.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I was cleaning this server today, so I took a few shots while I had it open since I know some people really like these machines.
> Model is HP DL320 G5, specs are: Xeon 3150, 1GB FB DDR2 ECC RAM, 2x80GB SATA drives in RAID 1, 460W PSU and the graphic card is......ATI ES1000
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110413/DSC_4814.jpg
> ...



I really like server machines, very compact and orderly and very good at what they do. I prefer my beast though


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow dude nice pics... 

I'm gna be cleaning some servers myself next week... I shall take some images to share


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> This just turned out cool



weirrrrrrrrrd


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> metalica pfft bring on the Iron maiden and early Pink Floyd, Crokus, Yngwie Malmstein, Joe Satriani and more anywho we digress this about our PC's not our tastes in music so Back On topic



Yes, yes, back to the computers


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 13, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> weirrrrrrrrrd



Lol it actually looks pretty epic... never seen that before though, normally when i take a pic the fan appears to stop due to the flash...


----------



## repman244 (Apr 13, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> I really like server machines, very compact and orderly and very good at what they do. I prefer my beast though



Yea I prefer my main also, mostly because it's a lot more quiet ,


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Yea I prefer my main also, mostly because it's a lot more quiet ,



Through my own choices, mine sounds like a damn wind tunnel. I have 6 fans going at full speed and my GPU fan at 100%. (with that, I get idle GPU temps of 26-30c and idle CPU temps of 30c). So, it's a little loud, but I don't mind too much, it's kind of comforting.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Yea I prefer my main also, mostly because it's a lot more quiet ,



Forgot to post my load temps, GPU: 100% load, 50c and CPU 100% load, 55c


----------



## repman244 (Apr 13, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Through my own choices, mine sounds like a damn wind tunnel. I have 6 fans going at full speed and my GPU fan at 100%. (with that, I get idle GPU temps of 26-30c and idle CPU temps of 30c). So, it's a little loud, but I don't mind too much, it's kind of comforting.



6? And I think mine with only 2 (case fans) is loud


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

repman244 said:


> 6? And I think mine with only 2 (case fans) is loud



Why yes, 6. Look at my specs and you'll see.


----------



## repman244 (Apr 13, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Why yes, 6. Look at my specs and you'll see.



I can't even put more in my case (don't ask me which one is it because it's more than 6 years old and I've got no ideas ). I'm looking to buy a new one for quite some time now, but there's always something else that comes in between. I'll try and take a few shots of my main, maybe someone knows the case model


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 13, 2011)

repman244 said:


> I can't even put more in my case (don't ask me which one is it because it's more than 6 years old and I've got no ideas ). I'm looking to buy a new one for quite some time now, but there's always something else that comes in between. I'll try and take a few shots of my main, maybe someone knows the case model



I'm sure someone will, lol. I normally would recommend the Rosewill Destroyer as a case, as I own it myself, but most people want something from a better known brand.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

6 fans... Please...







14 baby!

Oh, I miss my 780i ftw board... Almost as bad as me missing my 790i ftw.. Oh, wait.. I miss my P55 ftw board also..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 13, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> 6 fans... Please...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110413/DSCN2007.jpg
> 
> ...



14... oh my!

today one has at least 18 on their rads





 thats minus the internal fans!


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 14... oh my!
> 
> today one has at least 18 on their rads
> 
> ...




car rad ftw?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 14... oh my!
> 
> today one has at least 18 on their rads
> 
> ...



Lol.. I was trying to get you in here.. lol

Yeah, I can't for the life of me find the ones with the other side panel on.. or it would of been 18.. lol..

Touche


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 13, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> car rad ftw?


indeed a renault one


Cold Storm said:


> Lol.. I was trying to get you in here.. lol
> 
> Yeah, I can't for the life of me find the ones with the other side panel on.. or it would of been 18.. lol..
> 
> Touche


Well,well! then you would have just been short of 4 fans, to have as much as me 
(epeen grows instantly)
naaah... just joking!
but with these amounts of fans, and space, you surely could have fitted 2 or 3 triple rads more in the case


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> indeed a renault one
> 
> Well,well! then you would have just been short of 4 fans, to have as much as me
> (epeen grows instantly)
> ...



lol.. I had, before I destroyed it... another two fans at the bottom... ready for another rad..






to bad that's still 14 in there..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 14, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. I had, before I destroyed it... another two fans at the bottom... ready for another rad..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110413/DSCN2391.jpg
> 
> to bad that's still 14 in there..



nice res btw, i heard they leak sometimes? did yours also do that?
also, have i heard that right?did you destroyed this rig?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nice res btw, i heard they leak sometimes? did yours also do that?
> also, have i heard that right?did you destroyed this rig?



Yeah, the res was POS...  the whole bottom fell out.. But, that was ages.. oh, well.. know now not to spend those big bucks... Even after a name tells you not to..

Yeah, the case is gone.. I felt it was to much.. lol.. I'm rebuilding it, but first is the silverstone.. Now that I got some time to do so..


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a pic of my computer just as it sits. Sorry for the pixelization, i didn't want to turn the flash on and drown out the color of the fans.

If anyone wants an updated inside shot, just let me know, lol.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 14, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the res was POS...  the whole bottom fell out.. But, that was ages.. oh, well.. know now not to spend those big bucks... Even after a name tells you not to..
> 
> Yeah, the case is gone.. I felt it was to much.. lol.. I'm rebuilding it, but first is the silverstone.. Now that I got some time to do so..


i also lost quite a bit of money due to damaged cooling equipment, can sing some songs about that too 
would be glad to see the final result of your next "Fan Experiment", if you come to it in the next time 



uzuhl said:


> Here's a pic of my computer just as it sits. Sorry for the pixelization, i didn't want to turn the flash on and drown out the color of the fans.


did you made that sticker yourself, or does EVGA already give out ones that large?


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i also lost quite a bit of money due to damaged cooling equipment, can sing some songs about that too
> would be glad to see the final result of your next "Fan Experiment", if you come to it in the next time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 14, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Velvet Wafer said:
> 
> 
> > i also lost quite a bit of money due to damaged cooling equipment, can sing some songs about that too
> ...


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> uzuhl said:
> 
> 
> > if foresee raising RMA requests, due to people sticking it to the wrong side of the left case panel,eleminating the airflow of the sidefans
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> 6? And I think mine with only 2 (case fans) is loud



 then you probably wouldn't want to hear the 7 I have in my RV02 then
3x 180mm 700rpm 100cfm each, 1x 120mm top 1050rpm ???cfm , 1x 120mm front HDD Cage 1500rpm 57cfm, 2x 120mm CPU hsf (SilverStone Air Penetrators) 1500rpm 35.7cfm each oh and the old PSU fan ghetto mod gpu cooling 80mm 2000rpm ???cfm damn that 8 then total


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

After a stressful day and still no RAID config... 






looking a little uncared for!!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

@ techtu what problems you got doin raid


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 14, 2011)

my new toy has arrived today







this thing is huge, i had to remove the hd cage in order to put it in the pci-e slot


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> @ techtu what problems you got doin raid



Well to keep it short... I accidently set up a software RAID in Windows, and it's created some weird drive/partition "Boot (X)" and it seem's I can't get rid of this drive and it's also this what seem's to be stopping me from finishing my RAID config by not letting me install the driver needed.

Here's my thread, most stuff that makes sense is on the latest page if you happen to have a look. 



qu4k3r said:


> my new toy has arrived today
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4154/img0026xc.jpg
> 
> ...



mmmm  Perfect reason for a new case i'd say


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

sheesh that's a tight fit


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> my new toy has arrived today
> 
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4154/img0026xc.jpg
> 
> ...



And I thought my GTX 460 was somewhat large...That's just...damn.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> And I thought my GTX 460 was somewhat large...



For real? 

I was amazed at how small they are


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Techtu said:


> For real?
> 
> I was amazed at how small they are



The EVGA version is kinda big lol


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> The EVGA version is kinda big lol



I've not seen that in person or had anything to compare it to in the photo's I've seen, so I'll take your word for it


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I've not seen that in person or had anything to compare it to in the photo's I've seen, so I'll take your word for it



Well it used to seem bigger anyway...My definition of large has been changed yet again.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

I swear that's the same size as my GTX460 too...  reference design maybe? aha .


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Techtu said:


> I swear that's the same size as my GTX460 too...  reference design maybe? aha .



It seemed bigger before T_T lol


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe the hot air dried it all up


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Maybe the hot air dried it all up



Speaking of hot air, I just got that particular card this morning, because the one it replaced(same model and company) got up to 85c, so i said, okay it's time for a replacement. What's funny is, the day before it spiked i was getting load temps of 55c


----------



## Techtu (Apr 14, 2011)

Load temps @55 is fine though... I can't see how that affected it?

Brave guy for going with same company and exact model..... fan boi


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Load temps @55 is fine though... I can't see how that affected it?
> 
> Brave guy for going with same company and exact model..... fan boi



No, it's called I ordered through Amazon, and they sent my broke ass a replacement through 1-day shipping xD.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

First thing I always do when getting an new video card is rip off the HSF and replace the thermal paste, because ya just know that whatever was on there is the cheapest crap they could find well OK maybe not the cheapest as it probably wont be Sil-More silicon grease but you know what I mean.... nothing like a little drop of AS5 or MX3 or the like to bring temps down...   

Speaking of HSF's I just got a new Zalman VF900cu LED to replace the Ghetto moded original HIS one so here's some pics







now I just gotta figure out whether or not I want to keep using that silly fan-mate thingy


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> First thing I always do when getting an new video card is rip off the HSF and replace the thermal paste, because ya just know that whatever was on there is the cheapest crap they could find well OK maybe not the cheapest as it probably wont be Sil-More silicon grease but you know what I mean.... nothing like a little drop of AS5 or MX3 or the like to bring temps down



Actually, on the old card, I did replace the thermal paste. For about 5 days it was okay, getting 55c max load temps. Then one day it just decided to heat up. I babysat it for 3 straight days, turning the computer off when not home, then it started to cool down some after i ordered the replacement. The new one works perfectly well, with the stock thermal paste(the stuff by EVGA isn't bad at all) i'm getting max load temps of 50c. In-game temps of 45-48c


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 14, 2011)

Heres my rig built her bout a month ago.
haf x
i7 960
cooler master v8 cpu cooler
asus rampage III formula
corsair 120gig ssd
12gigs gskill ripjaw ram
2 cf hd 6950s
1000w ps
2tb seagate hdd
1tb wd hdd
windows 7 64bit ultimate
is hooked up to a 1920x1200 24in hp monitor and a 52in 1080p sony lcd.
Was my first time building a computer, goal was to build a rig that could run scII on extreme and play a 1080p video on my tv.  Most stressful part was attaching the cpu cooler(didn't want it to be loose but didn't want to over tighten) and the seconds waiting for it to post. 
Motherboard maybe a bit of overkill since I don't really oc, but I like the space it gives between the videocards so heat isn't a big issue.  

pic of her half finished and then completed all closed up.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 14, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Heres my rig built her bout a month ago.
> haf x
> i7 960
> cooler master v8 cpu cooler
> ...



Looks amazing man, I wish mine looked as half as good as that one.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mang


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Heres my rig built her bout a month ago.
> haf x
> i7 960
> cooler master v8 cpu cooler
> ...



I wouldn't say completed just yet even though it's an nice build you really ought to do some cable management as it looks a bit bird nesty in there


----------



## bostonbuddy (Apr 14, 2011)

hehe yeah down by the powersource its a bit messy, gotta at least rerout the sata ps cable to the dvd drive, maybe twisty tie up the 4 power cords to the gpus, thats what really makes it look cluttered.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought the HAFx came with built in cable management holes in the mobo tray I'd be using them as much as possible


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2011)

Just found the last Dutch webshop that had *one* of these babies left under €100 (where €100 is already a ridiculous price):
Silverstone SG05 incoming ETA *tomorrow*. Fast shipping lads too 

Seems the Japanese Earthquake/Tsunami/Nuclear problems have had quite an effect on Silverstone stocks over here...

Now I can finally make a true tiny little LAN machine  I've already traded my m-ATX motherboard for a mini-ITX board with the same chipset. This will rock! 

Pics will follow when the case arrives.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Seems the Japanese Earthquake/Tsunami/Nuclear problems have had quite an effect on Silverstone stocks over here...
> Pics will follow when the case arrives.



Don't know why that is seeing as they're made in China not Japan


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Don't know why that is seeing as they're made in China not Japan



Most likely shipping usually goes through a Japanese port or whatever. Maybe some parts are being made in Japan, I dunno. They're made in Taiwan btw, which is not far from Japan.

I've been told the same story by several stores though


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2011)

the only thing I can think off that may (very low Possibility) be made in japan on silverstone cases is either the LED's or the on/off and reset switches other than that my SS rv02 say made in China not Taiwan


----------



## bokou (Apr 15, 2011)

figured I'd throw up one more since I'd gotten my panel window and PCI-E sleeved


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

^^That looks amazing, love the lighting inside the case.  Great job!


----------



## bokou (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, gotta figure out what I'm going to do to cover some of the cables right at the psu. Might try and cut some black metal mesh to make half of a cube that slides over everything there. Who knows. Not a real big priority and can probably use a zip tie in the meantime to cinch them together.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 15, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Heres my rig built her bout a month ago.
> haf x
> i7 960
> cooler master v8 cpu cooler
> ...



just one word: MESS!


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 15, 2011)

bokou said:


> figured I'd throw up one more since I'd gotten my panel window and PCI-E sleeved



That light looks sweet


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2011)

bokou said:


> figured I'd throw up one more since I'd gotten my panel window and PCI-E sleeved
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41682&stc=1&d=1302845353



that's hawt I like the understated lighting just enough to light it up but not enough to be BLARE in ya face blinding


----------



## sweeper (Apr 15, 2011)

Specs to the left.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 15, 2011)

Seeing all these great builds makes me want to pimp up my own rig. I'm thinking a nice set of decent case fans. Ambient lighting and an aftermarket cooler for my GPU.

Will post results when I'm finished (probably in about a month  )


----------



## nv40pimp (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys, new member here, glad to be here!

Anyway here's my setup right now




The M-ATX board looks so tiny in that case lol, about time to upgrade I think 

and here's how is was about 2 weeks ago.





Specs:
C2D E8400 @ 4.0GHz (H50 cooler)
4GB G.Skill something
1x 1TB WD Black (main)
1x 500GB WD Blue (backup)
Win 7 Ultimate
Gigabyte GTX460 1gb (875core/2000mem 24/7)


----------



## bokou (Apr 15, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> that's hawt I like the understated lighting just enough to light it up but not enough to be BLARE in ya face blinding



Thanks! One thing I absolutely can't stand is when you can see the LED or neon itself instead of just the light it gives off.

I bought flexible 3" led strips from auto zone that were meant for car use and have them wired up via moles to the 12v rail. Was pretty cheap and they're able to be tucked in small places out of sight


----------



## nv40pimp (Apr 15, 2011)

bokou said:


> Thanks! One thing I absolutely can't stand is when you can see the LED or neon itself instead of just the light it gives off.
> 
> I bought flexible 3" led strips from auto zone that were meant for car use and have them wired up via moles to the 12v rail. Was pretty cheap and they're able to be tucked in small places out of sight


like thisss?? lol I did the same thing. 




one on bottom, one on top, this is kinda an old pic


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 15, 2011)

the Rig thats in the Sig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

bokou said:


> Thanks, gotta figure out what I'm going to do to cover some of the cables right at the psu. Might try and cut some black metal mesh to make half of a cube that slides over everything there. Who knows. Not a real big priority and can probably use a zip tie in the meantime to cinch them together.



That'll be a great idea, that or a aluminum plate in black or something.  Mesh you'll have to get mesh with very small holes so you can't see much behind it.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wheres the Patty Melt 2000?


----------



## bokou (Apr 16, 2011)

nv40pimp said:


> like thisss?? lol I did the same thing.
> http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/8994/1002106.jpg
> one on bottom, one on top, this is kinda an old pic
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/4760/1002159m.jpg



Lol yes those exact same ones. I used some self-glueing heat shrink I had, to make sure it would last more than 1 build. Pretty easy to rig to the 12v line


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wheres the Patty Melt 2000?


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 16, 2011)

Not pc atm, but just set up my z-5500's  man they sound so much better then my old Creative P7800's.







*listening to _The Black Dahlia Murder_*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Those 5500's are monsters bro, my buddy has them and I can't get over how awesome they are.


----------



## spectrus77 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello everybody, I took on Sunday to give the PC a spring clean, as if this were not enough, I decided to take a photograph, only saved one picture, below. AFF







Fuji Finepix AX200


----------



## silkstone (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweet photo, nice case. Can u give us a side on pic so we can see the cable management too?

I just finished cleaning mine.. took all day, but i got the cables more or less sorted out now. i'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## spectrus77 (Apr 17, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Sweet photo, nice case. Can u give us a side on pic so we can see the cable management too?
> 
> I just finished cleaning mine.. took all day, but i got the cables more or less sorted out now. i'll post a pic tomorrow.



Thanks Silkstone.

Its here.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 17, 2011)

Very sweet, i love the individual sleeving on each individual wire for the ATX cable and the Video power cables.. that must have taken forever.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

Still a work in progress, my p-log for more pics


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 17, 2011)

d3fct said:


> Still a work in progress, my p-log for more pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110417/100_0462.jpg



That case is huge!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, yea its a beast.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice Rigs everyone! 

Here's some pics from my PC:





















Sorry for the cable mess  I hope you guys like 'em


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2011)

how is that printer? I was thinking about getting one for myself..

Looking good Warlock.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2011)

These coolers on these 6950's are extremely poor, so I managed to fit my Accelero Xtreme to one and what a difference. I have another one shipping to me now. 

Stock cooler = 40c idle / 70c load

Accelero = 30c idle / 48c load


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> how is that printer? I was thinking about getting one for myself..
> 
> Looking good Warlock.



Thanks mate! 

The printer's really good, found it for $99 at Costco back in Dec, the original MSRP was $199! Photo quality is really good 

The only problem is the complete HP ink set sells for $99!!!  But I bought the Inktec refill kit at Amazon for all cartridges, it cost me around $35 and it's good for about 6 refills  The kit even includes the small refill cradle for each cartridge so there's no needles, and no mess either  I just can't stand paying more for ink than I paid for the actual printer


----------



## Frizz (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> These coolers on these 6950's are extremely poor, so I managed to fit my Accelero Xtreme to one and what a difference. I have another one shipping to me now.
> 
> Stock cooler = 40c idle / 70c load
> 
> ...



Did you need to buy separate RAM sinks for this cooler or did the ones that came with the accelero fit? I am also thinking of buying these when my second reference card arrives, it looks great!


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Did you need to buy separate RAM sinks for this cooler or did the ones that came with the accelero fit? I am also thinking of buying these when my second reference card arrives, it looks great!



My cards have no ram cooling so at the moment I'm not using any ramsinks. I've retained the VRM sink from the stock cooler. I have the Accelero Xtreme Plus which doesn't come with sinks. The VR001 kit from AC is what you neeed that contains ramsinks and the VRM sinks.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> My cards have no ram cooling so at the moment I'm not using any ramsinks. I've retained the VRM sink from the stock cooler. I have the Accelero Xtreme Plus which doesn't come with sinks. The VR001 kit from AC is what you neeed that contains ramsinks and the VRM sinks.



Thanks for that, can't wait to see you put up a pic of two accelero extreme in crossfire


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 18, 2011)

Got everything installed in my new SG05  Pics soon... Got smashed with work this weekend.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> These coolers on these 6950's are extremely poor, so I managed to fit my Accelero Xtreme to one and what a difference. I have another one shipping to me now.
> 
> Stock cooler = 40c idle / 70c load
> 
> ...



With the stock cooler on my GTX460, I get 24c idle, 48c load, and it's not very loud either, noticeable most definitely but not too loud. I'm extremely pleased with it.



uzuhl said:


> With the stock cooler on my GTX460, I get 24c idle, 48c load, and it's not very loud either, noticeable most definitely but not too loud. I'm extremely pleased with it.



Just for proof about my idle temps, don't feel like doing a load test right now.

Went ahead and did a load test on the GPU, and it came to a full 51c after FurMark.


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> With the stock cooler on my GTX460, I get 24c idle, 48c load, and it's not very loud either, noticeable most definitely but not too loud. I'm extremely pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I had a 460 at one time and they run nice and cool. Please use the multi-quote button instead of posting three times in a row. 

Thanks!


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, I had a 460 at one time and they run nice and cool. Please use the multi-quote button instead of posting three times in a row.
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah, It was 7 am and I'd been up all night >.<


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 18, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Yeah, It was 7 am and I'd been up all night >.<



I just put my CPU through Prime95 for 15 minutes, need feedback, are these good temps? lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 19, 2011)

I think that is about the temperatures I got from my Q9400 with a Zalman 9500.

I do know that is what my max is (roughly) after playing BC2 for a few hours and my i7 920 is passive (stock clocking for now). I like gaming with a silent pc. I wasn't sure this was possible.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 19, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I think that is about the temperatures I got from my Q9400 with a Zalman 9500.
> 
> I do know that is what my max is (roughly) after playing BC2 for a few hours and my i7 920 is passive (stock clocking for now). I like gaming with a silent pc. I wasn't sure this was possible.



I played Mafia II for 5 straight hours and my GTX460 never topped 50c, my processor didn't touch 55c, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you all pro photographers lol?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 19, 2011)

Fallen Angel -X said:


> Are you all pro photographers lol?
> 
> http://i678.photobucket.com/albums/vv146/4esterssss/IMAG0152.jpg



That's high-tech man! 

Good job using that box and not just throwing it away.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 21, 2011)

Fallen Angel -X said:


> Are you all pro photographers lol?
> 
> http://i678.photobucket.com/albums/vv146/4esterssss/IMAG0152.jpg



No.

I'm a professional amateur photographer. I make sure the flash is always on and even mostly reflects so as to be captured by the picture. It's much harder then most make it seem.

I also can do pictures without flash so that it appears as if the entire scene the picture is being taken is experiencing some violent shaking.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 21, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No.
> 
> I'm a professional amateur photographer. I make sure the flash is always on and even mostly reflects so as to be captured by the picture. It's much harder then most make it seem.
> 
> I also can do pictures without flash so that it appears as if the entire scene the picture is being taken is experiencing some violent shaking.



I do as much without flash as possible, with a tripod (Gorillapod).
...and I REALLY need to make some new PC pics


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 21, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No.
> 
> professional amateur



Lol oxymoron 


Loving the rigs going up recently : ]


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 21, 2011)

No oxymoron.

I call this Red Rage





Then there is Sneezing Fence





My free time is spent dropping things then trying to pick it back up no less then 3 times in a row while making it all look natural. At work (auto tech) they tell me I'm really good at it. I've tried to get a job with durability testing but when people are watching I just freeze up and can't do it.

Maybe one day.................I'll get more sleep.....oh wait no its been more like a week. Tuscan Sam ain't got shit on me and if you see that bird, tell him I said pay up cause he's got a train wreck coming at him!

Best part is I don't even have to have meds for this. Wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 



Thrackan said:


> I do as much without flash as possible, with a tripod (Gorillapod).
> ...and I REALLY need to *make some new PC pics*



So that's what you kids call it these days huh?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2011)

my eyes


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> my eyes



Ze goggles do nothing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Blurry pic is blurry!  Can tell it's really nice though, especially for a power supply.....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 21, 2011)

wait....its a CPU, i see the AMD logo there


----------



## Techtu (Apr 21, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait....its a CPU, i see the AMD logo there



Isn't that actually AMD's web page


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2011)

Technically not my PC ATM, but whatever


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh come on guys it's obvious mastdrvr's pics are in full 3D


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 21, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No oxymoron.



Yeah, you can only be one or the other is the thing.

If it's your job to take photos then your a professional photographer, if it's not your job to take photos your an amateur. 

Sorry if I'm missing any sarcasms. Internets.


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 21, 2011)

gzuz those pics are blurry... appears to be some kind of red cooler... on a gfx card... at least it isnt an NVIDIA card. To take those pics one would have to be pretty grilled, and thats the way its meant to be grilled 

haha


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2011)

So I was reaching over my PC when I noticed this angle and thought it would make a good pic, and it does! Check the reflection from inside the window panel.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 22, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So I was reaching over my PC when I noticed this angle and thought it would make a good pic, and it does! Check the reflection from inside the window panel.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110421/321654.jpg



Clean Freak ...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually it stays clean cause I swap out my hardware regularly, thanks to the case reviews I get every once in a while. Cant have dirty hardware in new cases now can we


----------



## Frizz (Apr 22, 2011)

SO I switched back from the raven and onto my Antec 1200 mainly because of the temps, even though the case was 10 times sexier I just couldn't handle it anymore lol.  I also went back to 6950 Crossfire, bought the cards from lionheart 

I've colored my PSU cables black, heres a sneak peek of my system atm


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys are killing me 

I'd get you the better pics but I think my VR is taking a dump on me. System only stays up for a few mins before it locks up.



pantherx12 said:


> Yeah, you can only be one or the other is the thing.
> 
> If it's your job to take photos then your a professional photographer, if it's not your job to take photos your an amateur.
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing any sarcasms. Internets.



scarcasms? Whats that?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 22, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> scarcasms? Whats that?



I read a book about it once, I didn't quite get it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2011)

Very clean rig randomflip!


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 22, 2011)

All the stuff I have bought and aquired over the last 4 months and using it as my spare PC for things such as photoshop and work

spare PC complete.
Asus P5K Premuim wifi
E6750
4GB Geil Dragon
MSI GTX460 cyclone 1GB oc
Haf 922
OCZ 500 PSU
H50 cpu cooler


----------



## Iceni (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's some pics of my new build. 

Note the 212+ heatsink has the fan mounted on the other side but the flow of the fan is still to the back of the case. You have to swap the rubbers from one side of the fan to the other to do this. But it means there is no problems with the fan and the corsair vengence ram sinks.


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2011)

Iceni said:


> Here's some pics of my new build.
> 
> Note the 212+ heatsink has the fan mounted on the other side but the flow of the fan is still to the back of the case. You have to swap the rubbers from one side of the fan to the other to do this. But it means there is no problems with the fan and the corsair vengence ram sinks.
> 
> ...



Nice build. Also really like 2nd picture. You should take some more close ups and visit this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71955


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2011)

Got both Accelero's Xtremes on my 6950's. 

I'm glad I went this route instead of full coverage blocks as these coolers can be used with other cards and work great!


----------



## renq (Apr 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> Got both Accelero's Xtremes on my 6950's.
> 
> I'm glad I went this route instead of full coverage blocks as these coolers can be used with other cards and work great!



How're they in terms of noise and temps?


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2011)

renq said:


> How're they in terms of noise and temps?



Noise = quiet. Can't hear it over the other fans in my case.

Temps = idle 32c, load 47c with an ambient temp of 22c.


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/9608/spare.jpg[/URL]
> All the stuff I have bought and aquired over the last 4 months and using it as my spare PC for things such as photoshop and work
> 
> spare PC complete.
> ...



Wow overkill cpu cooling, i love overkill cooling, my q9550 @3.4ghz is maxed out average 36c xd


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 23, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> Wow overkill cpu cooling, i love overkill cooling, my q9550 @3.4ghz is maxed out average 36c xd



My Q6600 is maxing out at 42c on prime95 now. I got a new motherboard today, so I'll start overclocking once I learn a bit more about what to do.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my setup. Excuse the wiring it really doesn't look as bad in person.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

looks nice but damn that's a tiny KB 

the insides of you case should be very similar to mine so there's plenty of room behind the mobo tray to put cables


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2496-1.jpg
> 
> Got both Accelero's Xtremes on my 6950's.
> 
> I'm glad I went this route instead of full coverage blocks as these coolers can be used with other cards and work great!



Hi erocker, nice rig! just a question, where did you get that OCZ mount for your SSD? It looks sick, I'm about to order a Vertex 3, and would really love to get one of those 

BTW, my Z-5500 just came in yesterday, was going to purchase the Z-906 but after reading all the negative reviews when compared to the 5500's, I went ahead and grabbed the 5500s before they are sold out  I heard Logitech is discontinuing these speakers, and prices are already going up in some places 

These speakers seriously rock!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hi erocker, nice rig! just a question, where did you get that OCZ mount for your SSD? It looks sick, I'm about to order a Vertex 3, and would really love to get one of those



It comes with the SSD.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> It comes with the SSD.



Nice! Do you know by any chance if all models include it? I'm getting the 120GB model 

Thank you!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

Most retail boxes have them. Check the pictures of the exact model number on Newegg.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I'm really starting to get my airflow right, this is really only 3 minutes of Prime95, but it was pretty much maxing out at 40-42. xD


----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2011)

I just finished cleaning my PC last weekend, and did a little cable management. 
Where my PC is placed isn;t too good for taking photo's, but i can;t put it on the floor as our 2yr old likes to press buttons and poke crayons in things.






That big black smudge on the wall is where i like to put my feet up. The house really should be painted with gloss. :/
















A black paint job on the inside of the 922 would look so much better. I will probably do that when i get enough cash to upgrade.


----------



## Techtu (Apr 24, 2011)

silkstone said:


> but i can;t put it on the floor as our 2yr old likes to press buttons and poke crayons in things.



Is that what the other pc on the floor (to the left) is used for


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2011)

looks good
Shoot not much room between your 4850 and X-Fi is there I'm surprised the GPU doesn't over heat constantly 

and some heat shrink on that sata cable mesh would tidy up the whole look nicely


----------



## silkstone (Apr 24, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Is that what the other pc on the floor (to the left) is used for



Sadly she's not interested in that old case as nothing happens when she pushes the buttons



Athlonite said:


> looks good
> Shoot not much room between your 4850 and X-Fi is there I'm surprised the GPU doesn't over heat constantly
> 
> and some heat shrink on that sata cable mesh would tidy up the whole look nicely



Yea, it can be difficult to get stuff like that over here, the mesh i put over the cable i had to import. I can't get any heat shrink so i'm gonna buy a roll of black electrical tape and maybe use a smidgen of superglue.
The GPU runs fairly cool, about 55C on load, the zalman hsf is great + i have 2 140mm fans on the side of the HAF 922.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 24, 2011)

finally got my rig together and setup.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 24, 2011)

just relooped my system pic was taken at like 3 am lol


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Sadly she's not interested in that old case as nothing happens when she pushes the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> ...




use a cigarette lighter to melt the frayed part first then black electrical tape it'll look as good as any ghetto mod


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 24, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> No oxymoron.
> 
> I call this Red Rage
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/SANY0065.jpg
> ...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 24, 2011)

d3fct said:


> finally got my rig together and setup.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110423/100_0486.jpg



looking good man 



catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110424/IMG015.jpg
> just relooped my system pic was taken at like 3 am lol



love UV shots


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> Got both Accelero's Xtremes on my 6950's.
> 
> I'm glad I went this route instead of full coverage blocks as these coolers can be used with other cards and work great!



I love the AC Xtreme coolers. I have one on my GTX 580 and every day it marvels me how something like a 580 can be inaudible in load.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2011)

Got the benchrig organized:


----------



## D007 (Apr 27, 2011)

My new I7 build.


----------



## Azma (Apr 27, 2011)

Still some work to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice!  Any chance of routing the PCI-E cables behind something and then into the card?


----------



## halninekay (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I just finished my new build.

















Specs:

Core i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHZ
P67 Extreme 6
EVGA GTX 580 SC
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1866
G.Skill Turbulence RAM cooling
OCZ Vertex 3 120GB
Corsair H70
Corsair AX750W
Corsair Graphite 600T


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice build in that 600T, I really like that case. Some time in the next few days I hope to show off my "hers" build in a white version of that chassis Nice PSU "powered by corsiar" sticker placement, mine went on the side of the rad that hangs in the back of my 800D


----------



## halninekay (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I like the white one. Especially with the window on the side panel.
I had a 11 year old Chieftech CS-601 before I bought the 600T. Never build a computer that simple.

Ha yeah I found the sticker by accident , and thought might be a good place to put it there


----------



## Azma (Apr 28, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very nice!  Any chance of routing the PCI-E cables behind something and then into the card?



Dont think i want to hide it actually  Maybe try to reroute it in a somewhat more fancy way maby  There is also some metal work left  I`ll try to take some more pictures later  If u got some more tips in your mind please let me know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2011)

Will do bro.  Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2011)

I think since the Silverstone case is having it's "plastic surgery"... It's time to bring a old case back to life... Look for something from CM soon.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

Taking a break and haven't added anything here in a while. Have this!


----------



## Frizz (Apr 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Taking a break and haven't added anything here in a while. Have this!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110429/DSC01519.jpg



Nice! is that the K63?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Taking a break and haven't added anything here in a while. Have this!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110429/DSC01519.jpg



couldn't find an ITX board?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> couldn't find an ITX board?



yeah it just looked funny with the 450 and the Swiftech held on with bubble gum and duct tape


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 30, 2011)

new ram


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2496-1.jpg
> 
> Got both Accelero's Xtremes on my 6950's.
> 
> I'm glad I went this route instead of full coverage blocks as these coolers can be used with other cards and work great!



How they working out for yah???You enjoying those cards???


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Taking a break and haven't added anything here in a while. Have this!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110429/DSC01519.jpg



Can I have your power supply and motherboard? Oh might as well ask for the cpu too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Can I have your power supply and motherboard? Oh might as well ask for the cpu too.



You actually have a use for a P45 and an E6400


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nah, I just love the Orange DFI board.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey mlee, does it look better here? Sorry, the bright ass lights cut off the top of the window.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 30, 2011)

hurrr look at all dat furrrr


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick cellphone pic.
(I need to buy a card for my dslr )


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2011)

Somebody's been cleaning Nice setup!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Somebody's been cleaning Nice setup!



I did take apart the tower and clean up inside it today, but my desk is always like that


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to ahve that same desk. that 27-inch monitor makes it look super tiny!


----------



## pantherx12 (May 1, 2011)

Anyone think this could cool a 6870 ?

http://www.evercool.com.tw/products/vc_rhc.htm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2011)

i dont think it will be better than stock


----------



## pantherx12 (May 1, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont think it will be better than stock



What about quieter?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2011)

CLICK ME!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 1, 2011)

All the white makes that rig look really cool. Maybe paint the top of the CPU cooler blue to tie in with the theme? I know MK did this with a bunch of his AC 7 Pros and it didn't hinder performance.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 1, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> All the white makes that rig look really cool. Maybe paint the top of the CPU cooler blue to tie in with the theme? I know MK did this with a bunch of his AC 7 Pros and it didn't hinder performance.



as Don stated in his thread, he plans on going water again.... the air cooler would be changed out then either way


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

Well, I'll throw more out of the FT03..


























Yes, the floor..


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2011)

Hook up your USB3.0 cablez homey!


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2011)

He's using the Maximus III Gene; no USB3.0. Although, I suppose it could work with USB 2.0...

The FT03 has to be one of the very best case designs I've seen by any of the case makers in a couple of years.


----------



## mlee49 (May 2, 2011)

At least some USB front panel action. 

Cold Storm is gettin sloppy in his old age.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Hook up your USB3.0 cablez homey!



No usb3... Plus I got 4 6f usb male/usb female cables.. so, that's not needed.. lol



cadaveca said:


> He's using the Maximus III Gene; no USB3.0. Although, I suppose it could work with USB 2.0...



They do work via usb2... but not worth it..



mlee49 said:


> At least some USB front panel action.
> 
> Cold Storm is gettin sloppy in his old age.





I'd take it all apart, if I didn't have that funky "holes" shown due to taking it apart! lol


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> They do work via usb2... but not worth it..



I hear ya, I yanked 'em.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I hear ya, I yanked 'em.



I still need to see the pron of yours! 

Yeah, I'm thinking that when I clean the fans, I'll yank it.. they fell threw the first time I used them... the glue I used will still be easy to break off..


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2011)

Been trying to keep it "work-related". Kid's rigs, anyway, is really what it is.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Been trying to keep it "work-related". Kid's rigs, anyway, is really what it is.



 I forgot about that.. 


Pm's are great you know...


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2011)

Heh. Feels dirty to PM. It'd be "showing off". Which remoinds me, I need to take more recent pics of my own rig, posted the review rig last weekend.


----------



## uzuhl (May 2, 2011)

Took some new shots of the desk (just cleaned it up again) and the inside and outside of the rig, inside is getting sloppy in my laziness.

Edit: Created a push-pull on the HSF and spruced up the cables a bit.


----------



## Funtoss (May 2, 2011)

lol all these pc's are looking great!


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Took some new shots of the desk (just cleaned it up again) and the inside and outside of the rig, inside is getting sloppy in my laziness.
> 
> Edit: Created a push-pull on the HSF and spruced up the cables a bit.




any particular reason your PSU is upside down


----------



## uzuhl (May 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> any particular reason your PSU is upside down



Nope. No particular reason that I can think of other than my floor being dirty(sweep under the computer everyday). Other than that, no reason. Doesn't affect my temps whatsoever, and it looks nice with the blue LED inside.


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

fare enough although sucking the hot air from inside the case will make temps in the PSU higher decreasing efficiency and life span


----------



## uzuhl (May 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> fare enough although sucking the hot air from inside the case will make temps in the PSU higher decreasing efficiency and life span



Very valid point. I was actually looking that up after you said something about it. I tried flipping it and it just doesn't line up correctly with the back of the case for some reason and the 24 pin becomes too short, so I'll just leave it like it is. Thanks very much for the advice though. Other than that, what do you think of the whole setup? =D


----------



## t77snapshot (May 3, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Took some new shots of the desk (just cleaned it up again) and the inside and outside of the rig, inside is getting sloppy in my laziness.
> 
> Edit: Created a push-pull on the HSF and spruced up the cables a bit.



nice rig bro


----------



## uzuhl (May 3, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> nice rig bro



=D Thanks.


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

I see what you mean the 24pin looks stretched already maybe an extender cable 

looks good nice n tidy


----------



## uzuhl (May 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I see what you mean the 24pin looks stretched already maybe an extender cable
> 
> looks good nice n tidy



Alright thanks, I'll look into one and try it again.

Edit: Not sure what I was doing wrong before, But I got it to finally sit right and the 24 pin isn't too stretched like it was when I tried it before. I'm guessing some cables just got stuck somewhere and it wouldn't sit right.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2011)

*T77 is going Intel!*

Got my new hardware and I'm about to begin my rebuild either today or tomorrow. I want to thank Paulieg for the sweet deal and I am excited to see how she overclocks.

specs:

Asus Maximus III Formula
Intel i5 655K cpu
HyperX 2133 ddr3


----------



## 87dtna (May 5, 2011)

^Hopefully that MIIIF has atleast the 1607 bios already on it or else be prepared for a no post ''gotta find an I5 750 or I7 860 to update the bios first'' saga.


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Got my new hardware and I'm about to begin my rebuild either today or tomorrow. I want to thank Paulieg for the sweet deal and I am excited to see how she overclocks.
> 
> specs:
> 
> ...



You lucky pup, I wish I had hardware like that.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2011)

87dtna said:


> ^Hopefully that MIIIF has atleast the 1607 bios already on it or else be prepared for a no post ''gotta find an I5 750 or I7 860 to update the bios first'' saga.



I'm sure Paulieg took care of that for me.


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

I know quite a bit about computers but something perplexes my mind. I re-installed Windows, as it was getting pretty buggy. I deleted the old Windows with Disk Cleanup and reinstalled only the programs I need, naturally I have more HDD space. Now on to my question. Since I have reinstalled Windows, I ran FurMark, Prime95 played some games at the highest settings. And my temperatures are considerably lower, should probably mention that my graphics card is almost OCd to the max(it wasn't before) and my processor is also OCd. Can someone tell me what's going on?


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

welcome to the world of computers where weird shit happens for unknown reasons LOL


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> welcome to the world of computers where weird shit happens for unknown reasons LOL



Well yeah, I know stuff just happens. I'm talking about a literal 10 degree C difference in temps both idle and load for the CPU and GPU ( no exaggeration).


----------



## bokou (May 5, 2011)

Got my new HTPC in today... custom slim-dvd drive, 1 gig of flower RAM, 2 terabytes of hearts, and a remote


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

bokou said:


> Got my new HTPC in today... custom slim-dvd drive, 1 gig of flower RAM, 2 terabytes of hearts, and a remote



Looks pretty awesome there. I've been thinking about building an HTPC, I may just go your route, and put it right under the living room TV.


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

bokou said:


> 1 gig of flower RAM,


----------



## bokou (May 5, 2011)

it's a sweet case the only downside is that it sprays glitter out of the case fans so if you're not cool with glitter you will prob wanna replace those


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

bokou said:


> it's a sweet case the only downside is that it sprays glitter out of the case fans so if you're not cool with glitter you will prob wanna replace those



Is a unicorn included? If it has a unicorn I'm all in!


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

Techtu said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/eufthi.jpg



I should really get a fan controller. Your PC looks freaking awesome! Good job.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

I love the paint on your walls, Bow.


----------



## uzuhl (May 5, 2011)

Bow said:


> [url]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/804/dscn0078tf.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Looks great man. The wall makes your 24" monitor look tiny xD


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I love the paint on your walls, Bow.



The new " man cave " everything black and red,


----------



## Techtu (May 5, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> I should really get a fan controller. Your PC looks freaking awesome! Good job.



Thanks 



cadaveca said:


> I love the paint on your walls, Bow.



I was about to say the same


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

BOW you play with your computer to your right like  this? i hope you have good headphone! lol


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Bow said:


> The new " man cave " everything black and red,



My two favorite colors...


----------



## bokou (May 5, 2011)

actually the walls are white - that's the pure sunshine that the PSU runs on that's making the wall light up yellow like that.

edit: thought you guys were talking about my pic (didn't see Bow's load yet and wondered what was so special about yellow paint hehe)

and sadly no, there are no unicorns included although they bundled some kind of unicorn MMO with the copy of Windows I got. The power LED is one of those "all the colors of the rainbow" LEDs though so it does have that


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2011)

Bow said:


> [url]http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/804/dscn0078tf.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Good lord, that is a lot of red. lol. I wouldn't last 10 minutes in there without getting a headache, not to mention trying to get my monitor to stop making white look like pink. lol.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2011)

Nice and clean MoonPig!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2011)

*Happy Motherboards Day*


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 10, 2011)

Got a few nice deal at Smiley's Flea Market last Saturday. Only $2 got me:

3GHz Pentium D dual-core CPU w/Intel cooler
Asus P5B-VM SE
Antec Minuet 300 & 300W Antec slim PSU
80mm Antec Tri-Cool fan
512MB Corsair DDR2 400MHz
Matrox MGI-P65 64MB workstation graphics card (Anyone know how much this is worth?)

I added a spare DVD burner, 2x 256MB DDR2, and spare 640GB 7200.12 which all culminated in a little build straight from ghettoland.











It looked like someone dropped the case on a corner so I had to pound out a bend in the panel to get things going again. Still the whole thing doesn't sit quite right with the DVD drive and front panel connections being a little misaligned. The panel is also scratched up, but for $2 it's impossible to go wrong.

I need to get the memory amount to 2GB by borrowing some from another setup, and also need to reinstall windows as the current install on that drive is suited for a Dell (the new rig was randomly shutting off due to driver problems too).

Also found was a nice looking 17" Samsung 4:3 LCD, which apparently doesn't work. I'll have to look into it further. Lastly came a Dell Inspiron 8500 with accessories for $25. Current status is unknown since it needs a charge, so I ordered a charger last night. Hopefully it will also turn out well.


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2011)

Good score SJ the monitor probably has a duff inverter


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2011)

Thought about rebuilding completely, but couldn't justify it. Doing some upgrading instead- GTX 580 and maybe a SSD. Will throw it all in this thing once I can turn my computer off after the Chimp Challenge ends


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2011)

Do it NAO!!!!, Nice case


----------



## Finners (May 10, 2011)

Here's mine ATM


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2011)

love that H50 mod


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> love that H50 mod



Very nice indeed.


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2011)

is it better than the original H50 and if so by how much


----------



## Finners (May 11, 2011)

I saw about a 5 degree improvement maybe a little more, but the pump doesnt have enough flow rate. I get the same temps if I run my fans at 900rpm or 2000rpm


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2011)

have you tried push/pull fans on the rad and -5c isn't anything to be sniffed at thats a good improvement atleast it wasn't +5c now would have sucked


----------



## Frizz (May 11, 2011)

halninekay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just finished my new build.
> 
> ...



I am going to buy this case + window tomorrow, can't wait! Your parts really make it look really good, very excited to play with the cable management.


----------



## Finners (May 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> have you tried push/pull fans on the rad and -5c isn't anything to be sniffed at thats a good improvement atleast it wasn't +5c now would have sucked



I've tried in the past and didn't see much difference in temps, maybe 1-2 degrees


----------



## IINexusII (May 11, 2011)

installed the Frio 

ill upload better shots tomorrow


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 11, 2011)

I don't remember if I've posted anything recently..


----------



## theJesus (May 12, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Matrox MGI-P65 64MB workstation graphics card (Anyone know how much this is worth?)


$14.99 and free shipping on ebay.


----------



## Frizz (May 13, 2011)

Brought something nice home today  ....... 






The window didn't come today  I had it delivered.. so I'll post it up next week.

Lights off and on, here are some pics of the inside so far.











This case is extremely clean! I didn't even have to try and do cable management >.<!


----------



## Lionheart (May 13, 2011)

random said:


> Brought something nice home today  .......
> 
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/531/img0456sp.jpg
> 
> ...



Dude!!!! Lets swap


----------



## Frizz (May 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Dude!!!! Lets swap



I paid like 40 bucks for a clear window and its not even here  I can't wait damnit!!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 14, 2011)

random said:


> I paid like 40 bucks for a clear window and its not even here  I can't wait damnit!!



neither can I I wanna see it with the window nooooooooow love your rig bro!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2011)

random said:


> I paid like 40 bucks for a clear window and its not even here  I can't wait damnit!!



i want your case give it to me now!


----------



## Kast (May 15, 2011)

Current rig


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2011)

Had some internet down time and my 580 arrived so I went ahead and moved over to the 650D- didnt take but 30-45mins. Shot these quick pics; I'll take HQ ones later. 

Exterior: 





Peek in the window (Nice to finally own a TFII card ):


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

Updated with new 1250W PSU and new dual 120GBs OCZ Vertex 3 in RAID 0 






Also, a shot from my HTPC before I get my Silverstone case  Right now it's just being used for F@H


----------



## grunt_408 (May 15, 2011)

Man this thread is getting big.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 15, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2011)

The signature rig "Hers" gets a color change!


----------



## Cold Storm (May 16, 2011)

mmmm, sexy white!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2011)

Snapped this one for ya from across the room. Doing a bit of leak testing to be sure, just got it running and filled about an hour ago.


----------



## Frizz (May 16, 2011)

Corsair Graphite Sexy T !! Very nice pete, I am definitely enjoying the color scheme you got going


----------



## Dave63 (May 16, 2011)

Looks very nice, like it.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 16, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Snapped this one for ya from across the room. Doing a bit of leak testing to be sure, just got it running and filled about an hour ago.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/DSC01684.jpg



Ah I love the white model of the 600T....add a window mod and it would be dreamy.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2011)

it has a window, check the end of the last page. Also the case comes with a mesh insert to use if you want cooling versus the window


----------



## t77snapshot (May 16, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> it has a window, check the end of the last page. Also the case comes with a mesh insert to use if you want cooling versus the window








THERE IT IS!!! does the white model with window cost more then the regular black 600t?

thanks peet


----------



## Frizz (May 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/DSC01681.jpg
> 
> THERE IT IS!!! does the white model with window cost more then the regular black 600t?
> 
> thanks peet



They cost about the same lol, but the white one is limited edition. I would have gotten one myself, but nearest shop won't have any in stock til next month


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2011)

Newegg is getting a $20 premium for the White 600T with the window/mesh panel. $180 for this version, $160 for the all black

600T


----------



## halninekay (May 16, 2011)

random said:


> I am going to buy this case + window tomorrow, can't wait! Your parts really make it look really good, very excited to play with the cable management.



Thanks! Looks almost the same mate!! 

Enjoy it!

@sneekypeet

JEALOUS! The white one is indeed sexy!


----------



## Frizz (May 17, 2011)

My side panel arrived.... although it is the wrong one, it has no window.... the shop screwed up my order now I'm sad  the window for the black one seems out of stock for this month BAHH


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2011)

random said:


> My side panel arrived.... although it is the wrong one, it has no window.... the shop screwed up my order now I'm sad  the window for the black one seems out of stock for this month BAHH



Aaaaahhh, bunch of morons


----------



## halninekay (May 17, 2011)

random said:


> My side panel arrived.... although it is the wrong one, it has no window.... the shop screwed up my order now I'm sad  the window for the black one seems out of stock for this month BAHH



Be patient! I guess it's worth it mate!


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Snapped this one for ya from across the room. Doing a bit of leak testing to be sure, just got it running and filled about an hour ago.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/DSC01684.jpg



You do have at least one hard disk drive.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 17, 2011)

It's sitting right above his optical drive in a 5.25" bay. You can see the tail end of it stickout out past the drive cages.


----------



## Frizz (May 17, 2011)

I've had to order the side panel through Corsair themselves, 75 bucks ahh well, worth it since I called 5-10 shops and they all had no ETA ;[


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 18, 2011)

Ok, these are kind of messy.  But I finally got a water cooled System! 

This is my Thermaltake Dokker.  I call the system Plan B, because my first water cooling attempt didn't go so well. 

Still a lot of work to do. Running my 6950 on my old UD3P/Q6600 system at 3.4GHz.  And so far the temps and noise reduction are incredible.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> You do have at least one hard disk drive.





DanishDevil said:


> It's sitting right above his optical drive in a 5.25" bay. You can see the tail end of it stickout out past the drive cages.



Exactly this. I found in the original 600T the hard drive rack blocked a lot of air flow. Since this is all water, I figured the more air flow the merrier All I did was slide some foam between the drives and mounted the hard drive with a single screw. It doesn't get moved, so the drive is safe the way I mounted it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2011)

random said:


> Corsair Graphite Sexy T !! Very nice pete, I am definitely enjoying the color scheme you got going


 yep i like the design, simple and straight 
with white on exterior it looks yummy


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Exactly this. I found in the original 600T the hard drive rack blocked a lot of air flow. Since this is all water, I figured the more air flow the merrier All I did was slide some foam between the drives and mounted the hard drive with a single screw. It doesn't get moved, so the drive is safe the way I mounted it.



Or you could just grab an SSD, and velcro it to the side of the cage.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Or you could just grab an SSD, and velcro it to the side of the cage.



If only I had your kind of money

For hers, that is the answer, I don't even think I need more than a 60GB drive in all reality


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> If only I had your kind of money
> 
> For hers, that is the answer, I don't even think I need more than a 60GB drive in all reality



I don't have a lot of money at all. I just pinch pennies, buy crap used, and wait patiently for my tax return every year. lol. I usually only do major upgrade once every year, and sometimes 2 years.


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm still waiting for the wave of used Vertex 2's! Where are they?!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I don't have a lot of money at all. I just pinch pennies, buy crap used, and wait patiently for my tax return every year. lol. I usually only do major upgrade once every year, and sometimes 2 years.



I know man I was just poking the bear with a stick a bit there Does that pinching include new tape for the water loops? I kid, I kid. Hell man I'm still rockin' the P55 and 470 combo. Haven't really got many upgrades in the past year or so either. As for this year, funds need to be pinched for CES


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I know man I was just poking the bear with a stick a bit there Does that pinching include new tape for the water loops? I kid, I kid. Hell man I'm still rockin' the P55 and 470 combo. Haven't really got many upgrades in the past year or so either. As for this year, funds need to be pinched for CES



lol. No, I still have that roll.

I'm waiting till skt2011 and Bulldozer to hit for my next upgrade. Been rocking the 980X since it released, and I see no reason to change until something significantly faster lands. I'm thinking the 580 should hold until the year after that. If not, I'll try to dig up another used one for cheap down the road to hold me off.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for the wave of used Vertex 2's! Where are they?!



dunno, just got 2 F60s, so im happy


----------



## Omnisome (May 18, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2011)

use www.techpowerup.org

the copy the link with the IMG tags  and insert


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2011)

As far as used Vertex 2's, I'll be offloading my F120 on here once Corsair releases the Force Series 3 drives. They need to hurry up! I'll have to take a family picture of the F80, F100, F120, and F3-120 once they're all here


----------



## Omnisome (May 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> use www.techpowerup.org
> 
> the copy the link with the IMG tags  and insert




Cheers mate, for some reason it's 1280x960 although it should be 1280x1024. No biggy.


----------



## sniviler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Omnisome (May 18, 2011)

sniviler said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_...AAAAAAAAFU/nK_3fAP_13A/s800/3photo - Copy.JPG
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_ma-RhPiAT_0/TaT0gdhfCbI/AAAAAAAAAEw/9JV-P-j7QdE/s640/4photo.JPG



Your chassis reminds me of a Stormtrooper from Star Wars, nice design though.


----------



## Athlonite (May 19, 2011)

Omnisome said:


> *AMD 'Regor' 240 @ 2.8GHz: base processor
> Biostar TA770E: motherboard
> Inno3D GeForce GTS450-1GB: graphics board
> OCZ Value 2GB (PC2-6400 @ 1.5v, 5-6-6-18): memory
> ...



looks like not many opportunities for cable management in that case but I guarantee you a few cable ties and patience will do wonders for airflow and looks and will make thing easier to get at without having to wade through a birds nest to get at


----------



## Frizz (May 19, 2011)

Sneekypete's Graphite setup inspired me to work harder on mine 

I also copied Sneeky's idea of putting the 2TB HDD in one of the 5.25 bays and it turned out awesome, thank you for that idea! I used some blu-tak (playdough like adhesive) to stick my ssd's together and onto the case and removed the HDD cages completely to provide the front fan with 100% clearance.

Corsair gave me the green light on my windowed side panel, they will be shipping on 25th of May via UPS from US to Aus another fortnight to go I guess


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 19, 2011)

*Got Me A Sapphire Radeon HD6870!!!*

Wooo Finally upgraded from my Sapphire HD3870  








I know I know...the dust the dust, I should be ashamed of myself!!! :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (May 19, 2011)

That dust has a brownish tint.  Do you smoke around the PC?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 19, 2011)

Yowch. Clean that PC!


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 19, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wooo Finally upgraded from my Sapphire HD3870



Wow. To a 6870.  You add 3000 to your graphics power. 

And I would use a can of air on that system.


----------



## Omnisome (May 19, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> And I would use a can of air on that system.




 I use this:







Except mine is a Co|Tech


----------



## Dave63 (May 19, 2011)

Omnisome said:


> I use this:
> 
> http://aircompressorhut.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Air-Compressor1.jpg
> 
> Except mine is a Co|Tech



This is what I use but Crafsmen, Can air cost way to much. LOL.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2011)

We've got a Craftsman one at work and it sees lots of use. Blew a black widow out of a computer a couple of days ago.


----------



## johnspack (May 19, 2011)

Wow,  I'm still poor!  Last time I posted in here,  I had an e8400 and 1 or 2 gtx260s I think.  Now I'm rockin' a q9450 at 3.7 with dual gtx285s.  I must get sandy bridge....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 19, 2011)

why upgrade that ^^^^

should play any game perfect


----------



## Mydog (May 19, 2011)

I should put a pic of my lappy here cause that's the one I use the most these days but these riggs are all running 24/7 here now.

My "old" gamer just upgraded the mobo from an R2E to R3E and it got a 980X one 5970 and two 5870's in quadfire. And yes it's another 800D





This is my server with a P6T7 Supercomputer mobo an i7 970 and about 10TB of storage in different raids. Chassie is a Thermaltake Xaser IV LCS





My getto SB rig with an UD4, 2600K and a 560TI DCUII
Have no idea what kind of chassie it is, bought it for $10 and ripped it apart to get the 360 rad in.





And finally my project still in progress my first SR-2 with dual X5690's and two 6970's.
Getting some parts tomorrow som I might get it finished this weekend.





Nice thread, cheers guys.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I should put a pic of my lappy here cause that's the one I use the most these days but these riggs are all running 24/7 here now.
> 
> My "old" gamer just upgraded the mobo from an R2E to R3E and it got a 980X one 5970 and two 5870's in quadfire. And yes it's another 800D
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7734/007nni.jpg
> ...



Been waiting to see your farm


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2011)

Actually,  so far it does run any game at 1920x1200 at pretty much max!  Good ol' tried and true tech.....


----------



## Mydog (May 20, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Been waiting to see your farm



Thanks 
Just a few of the rigs but as you can see I try to get a lot of rads into each rig so I can OC them high. 

Here's my seccond SR-2 with the two X5670's, no chassie ATM


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 20, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I should put a pic of my lappy here cause that's the one I use the most these days but these riggs are all running 24/7 here now.
> 
> My "old" gamer just upgraded the mobo from an R2E to R3E and it got a 980X one 5970 and two 5870's in quadfire. And yes it's another 800D
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7734/007nni.jpg
> ...



that is some superb stuff, man.... the liquid cooling for all the rigs alone must be worth a few thousand bucks... yet alone the hardware.... you got plenty of money, to buy you expensive men toys, thats for sure!


----------



## Mydog (May 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> that is some superb stuff, man.... the liquid cooling for all the rigs alone must be worth a few thousand bucks... yet alone the hardware.... you got plenty of money, to buy you expensive men toys, thats for sure!



What can I say, I started to build these rigs as a hobby together with my youngest son and got a good deal with a local webshop on the liquid cooling stuff. Now I actually get a lot of the LC stuff for free just to test and of course wright about it. 

I have a very suporting wife and of course I do have the money for this hobby AND for her hobbys to.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That dust has a brownish tint.  Do you smoke around the PC?



Yes, another bad habit I have which I should be ashamed of :shadedshu next to procrastination.



Yukikaze said:


> Yowch. Clean that PC!



I know, I know....Spring cleaning is in the works when I upgrade to the AMD Phenom II 1100T and the Zalman CNPS9900 Max 



PopcornMachine said:


> Wow. To a 6870.  You add 3000 to your graphics power.
> 
> And I would use a can of air on that system.



And ohhhhhh what a difference the Extra 3000 makes  I can run Crysis on Full tilt with 8 AA. I have a new found interest in playing that game now even more than Crysis 2!!


----------



## johnspack (May 20, 2011)

Guess I'll have to charge up the batteries for my killer 2mb camera...  I'll take pics of my 2 ghetto folding boxes.  And clean up my main box and take some pics of that.  The Polaris looks pretty kewl,  especially with the Panaflo strapped to it...  I actually broke one of the straps installing it,  but managed to get it on anyways....


----------



## {uZa}DOA (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Dave63 (May 20, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yes, another bad habit I have which I should be ashamed of :shadedshu next to procrastination.
> 
> I also have the bad habit for about 35 years now,:shadedshu I have to strip my rig and put it under soap and water about 3-4 times a year on sunny days only and air to dry it all out. It work very well only down for 5-6 hours.


----------



## codyjansen (May 20, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Wooo Finally upgraded from my Sapphire HD3870



i should upgrade from mine too.


----------



## Athlonite (May 20, 2011)

Dave63 said:


> ChaoticAtmosphere said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, another bad habit I have which I should be ashamed of :shadedshu next to procrastination.
> ...


----------



## Dave63 (May 20, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Dave63 said:
> 
> 
> > I smoke round my PC all the time and mine never gets that filthy :shadedshu you two need to invest in some fan filters it's much easier to just remove wash dry replace one of those than trying to strip your entire case out to clean every few months even after having my RV02 for 15 months now none of the fans has tar on them or any sign of yellowing/browning on them at all
> ...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 20, 2011)

codyjansen said:


> i should upgrade from mine too.



It's well worth it. If you have the cash (which I didn't) go for the HD6970


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 20, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's well worth it. If you have the cash (which I didn't) go for the HD6970



I got a 6950, and it is very nice.

I wonder if the 6870 would have been enough though.


----------



## specks (May 22, 2011)

Dang. How I wish i could make my setup neater. Too bad the cables are too short to be rerouted to the back. *SIGH*


Here's mine. A prime example of a really messy rig. 






Some of the internal organs






Crazy lights  (f*cked up the front looks :shadedshu)


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

That's messy?  *looks at own rig* hmmm . . .


----------



## specks (May 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That's messy?  *looks at own rig* hmmm . . .



I'm curious how your rig looks like. Mind if you post a pic or give me a link?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2011)

specks said:


> I'm curious how your rig looks like. Mind if you post a pic or give me a link?



If cables are too short.. get Cable Extensions..


Frozen CPU

Or

Performance Pcs's


Just the few you need and go at it.. Longer IDE cable as well..


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2011)

Hey CS! Have you finished your project? I have been too busy to be around lately. I should visit your log again.!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2011)




----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

specks said:


> I'm curious how your rig looks like. Mind if you post a pic or give me a link?


Alright, I'll get the camera out lol.  It's a mess right now because I just tossed 4 random fans a controller in wherever they could fit last night


----------



## stinger608 (May 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Alright, I'll get the camera out lol.  It's a mess right now because I just tossed 4 random fans a controller in wherever they could fit last night



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

Sorry for the shitty dark pics, but you get the idea.  2 fans in the front, 1 behind the drives, 1 above the drives, 1 under the card, 1 on top of the card, 1 on the card's cooler, 1 on CPU cooler, 1 rear exhaust, 1 on NB cooler, 1 on side panel, and one 1 in PSU.  That's 12 fans 










It really needs a major overhaul, but I'm not gonna bother because I want to just get a whole new case.  And yes, I know the fan controller would have fit in a drive bay, but I was lazy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185731.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185736.jpg



Do I see another cardboard box PC in the near future?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do I see another cardboard box PC in the near future?



I don't want to take his thunder, so I will just say its a mock-up of something else.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I don't want to take his thunder, so I will just say its a mock-up of something else.



Guess I'll have to wait and see, can't think of what it is.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2011)

its a case, but I assume it wont look anything like the cardboard/paper combo you are seeing now


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

I think the cardboard/paper combo looks great lol.  Just cut out all the holes and it'll be perfect


----------



## sneekypeet (May 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I think the cardboard/paper combo looks great lol.  Just cut out all the holes and it'll be perfect



But we already have another thread for cardboard designs


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> But we already have another thread for cardboard designs


Other than the ghetto mods thread?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do I see another cardboard box PC in the near future?


 not quite  just a test to see what the end result will be like  



sneekypeet said:


> I don't want to take his thunder, so I will just say its a mock-up of something else.



^^^^this



Chicken Patty said:


> Guess I'll have to wait and see, can't think of what it is.


will be about 2 weeks to a months time 



sneekypeet said:


> its a case, but I assume it wont look anything like the cardboard/paper combo you are seeing now






theJesus said:


> I think the cardboard/paper combo looks great lol.  Just cut out all the holes and it'll be perfect



i would never trust my hw to a cardbox case lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

I got all the time in the world bro


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2011)

C'mon CP! I could have told you it was a case!~



(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185731.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185736.jpg



I think your I/O port is a bit askew there FIH.


----------



## specks (May 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> If cables are too short.. get Cable Extensions..
> 
> 
> Frozen CPU
> ...



I can't find any extensions here in my place. Hell, i even always had a very hard time looking  for some decent computer parts but I have to accept the fact that I belong to the 3rd world.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185731.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110522/IMG_20110522_185736.jpg



Dude, I think you're kinda doing the same thing I had in mind.

A case that's split in half.  One side for the mobo, one side for PSU, drives, etc.. 

Although my idea has the mobo inverted from yours to a a center panel that separates the two halves.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 24, 2011)

Gaming PC + work laptop


----------



## arnoo1 (May 24, 2011)

specks said:


> Dang. How I wish i could make my setup neater. Too bad the cables are too short to be rerouted to the back. *SIGH*
> 
> 
> Here's mine. A prime example of a really messy rig.
> ...


ide?? wtf


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 24, 2011)

dont mock the IDE


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 24, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Gaming PC + work laptop
> 
> http://oi56.tinypic.com/nvede8.jpg



seriously did you just setup your desk in a cleanroom or what? I say shenanigans, no gamer is that clean.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2011)

Maybe after his mom did Spring cleaning? (sorry if you're not that young) It is eerily clean. This is probably the cleanest picture I've got of my system from the past:


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> seriously did you just setup your desk in a cleanroom or what? I say shenanigans, no gamer is that clean.



I take that as a compliment. I live alone and I don't like trash on my desk, thats all.


----------



## theJesus (May 24, 2011)

It's not just your desk, it's the whole room lol


----------



## sniviler (May 24, 2011)

nothing wrong with being clean , its just that your room lacks personality. A lava lamp would look nice


----------



## specks (May 25, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> ide?? wtf



LOL. If it wasn't for IDE there woudn't have been SATA(dumb guess)



yogurt_21 said:


> no gamer is that clean.



If you take a look at my desk you can find all sorts of mess scattered around: Thumb drive, rubberbands, lots of paper, a booklet, hairbrush, masking tape, cellphone charger and other crap.

Edit: just cleaned up the clutter from my desk


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 25, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I take that as a compliment. I live alone and I don't like trash on my desk, thats all.



I was gonna ask "Do you work in a hospital? And game there too?"


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2011)




----------



## codyjansen (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Force (May 25, 2011)

random said:


> Sneekypete's Graphite setup inspired me to work harder on mine
> 
> I also copied Sneeky's idea of putting the 2TB HDD in one of the 5.25 bays and it turned out awesome, thank you for that idea! I used some blu-tak (playdough like adhesive) to stick my ssd's together and onto the case and removed the HDD cages completely to provide the front fan with 100% clearance.
> 
> ...



Long time lurker, first time poster. Where did you buy that case at? =D


----------



## Frizz (May 25, 2011)

Force said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Where did you buy that case at? =D



I bought this case from www.itestate.com.au since it is just a 15 minute drive from my home  I am enjoying the hell out of it, still waiting for my window to come though from the US


----------



## Force (May 25, 2011)

Whats the Case brand/model #?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 25, 2011)

corsair 600t case. window is separate i believe


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2011)

Window came with mine, and most I see listed have the window. There is a designation of CC600T*WM*-WHT where the highlighted WM is for window/mesh.


----------



## Frizz (May 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Window came with mine, and most I see listed have the window. There is a designation of CC600T*WM*-WHT where the highlighted WM is for window/mesh.



This is true, all white ones come with the window and mesh insert and with the black ones you need to buy the window and mesh separately because Corsair are racist  jks. I ended up spending an extra 70 dollars for mine. Window was 25-29 I think but the shipping was more 39 dollars since all windows here in Aussieland have no ETA and have been sold out.

EDIT: FML!! They delayed it again  

http://www.corsair.com/graphite-ser...h-inserts.html?SID=594q5nt958k24tm00a31smm762



> NOTE: Orders placed now will ship on or about June 5, 2011.


----------



## uzuhl (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> seriously did you just setup your desk in a cleanroom or what? I say shenanigans, no gamer is that clean.



You made me look at the stack of cans on my desk...Thanks.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 26, 2011)

My second box. Last pic in this configuration (i7 975) as the i7 2600K is going into that box tonight and will be clocked the heck under the WC.














I really love this TT case (I have two now). It sells for dirt cheap here, its huge and very well built.


----------



## Thrackan (May 26, 2011)

Wow, Xasers make me feel nostalgic  They're the kind of cases I wanted when I couldn't afford any hardware yet (because I was still in school).


----------



## Yukikaze (May 26, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Wow, Xasers make me feel nostalgic  They're the kind of cases I wanted when I couldn't afford any hardware yet (because I was still in school).



They're on sale here, costing less than a CM690 now. The importer is dumping stock. I grabbed two so far, and if I'll need more cases anytime soon I'll get a third too.

These things are the definition of massive and are very easy to fit (at least) four radiators into, as well (you can see where I've fit a radiator on top of the drive bays where the TT LCS should be. Thankfully, the screw spacing there can be rearranged to fit a regular 120mm fan). Not bad for an older case.


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2011)

codyjansen said:


> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae208/codyjansen/0524111941.jpg



i guess you need longer table to acomodate all the monitors


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i guess you need longer table to acomodate all the monitors



or he could just put his tower on the floor and move the laptop there


----------



## LordJummy (May 28, 2011)

My workstation as of right now: (sleeving and full watercooling is next once I get new mobo + sata3 + usb3 backplane)


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 28, 2011)

random said:


> I bought a new camera, Canon A2200, nothing special but I thought I'd test it out on this.. I don't know the best settings for low light but here is the best I can do for now. I am spamming this thread aren't I .
> 
> I'll post the pics with the window soon, Corsair shipped my item yesterday so should be here roughly around next week woot.
> 
> ...





LordJummy said:


> My workstation as of right now: (sleeving and full watercooling is next once I get new mobo + sata3 + usb3 backplane)
> 
> http://74.218.90.218/images/lol/P5280245.JPG



Some nice pictures of some big cases there.


----------



## IINexusII (May 28, 2011)

anyone with a 650D? i was waiting for a mid tower version of the 800D, which was too big when i bought that. im looking to replace the new 650D with my silverstone.. if anyone has that case, show me some pics


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2011)

IINexusII said:


> anyone with a 650D? i was waiting for a mid tower version of the 800D, which was too big when i bought that. im looking to replace the new 650D with my silverstone.. if anyone has that case, show me some pics


----------



## KieX (May 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/27.jpg



Nice! Am I going crazy or do you just happen to have almost every case that comes out?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 28, 2011)

KieX said:


> Nice! Am I going crazy or do you just happen to have almost every case that comes out?



something like that


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Going back AMD:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

X6, or...?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

my guess is phenom 980, idk why


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> my guess is phenom 980, idk why



Let me say...you, sir, must never trust your gut.



Chicken Patty said:


> X6, or...?



Sure.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2011)

That's an 1100T


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Going back AMD:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42398&stc=1&d=1306620501



Whatcha going to do with the 2600K?


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Whatcha going to do with the 2600K?









Z68?


----------



## d3fct (May 29, 2011)

this is what im rockin right now.
















just pulled the trigger yesterday on this stuff.. can't wait for delivery day....









will be sure to take pics of it when it's up, check my p-log for more pics and benches, as soon as it post's, ima oc that mofo, and bench the shit out of it.


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2011)

Nice pics man, enjoy SB.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Z68?



Ahh lol, i thought you were ditching the platform altogether.


----------



## d3fct (May 29, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice pics man, enjoy SB.


thanks bro cant wait to crank that fucker up and see how my benches compare to the 860....


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ahh lol, i thought you were ditching the platform altogether.



Can't do it. While SandyBridge is great, I really only bought into it because of reviews. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I did, but you know, I love tweaking memory, and Sandybridge offers very little in that regard.

Plus, I need AMD CPUs in-house for future reviews.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Let me say...you, sir, must never trust your gut.



Forget the force, Luke!


----------



## scbjmshpv (May 30, 2011)

*My current HTPC and Portable set up*

First new i3 2100 T HTPC (done playing games for now due to school)
Altec Lansing iMix 800 Speaker/ipod system
MBP 15inch with i5 2.4GHz


----------



## theJesus (May 30, 2011)

Nice choice of keyboard and mouse


----------



## Frizz (May 31, 2011)

*Window Arrived!*

It has finally arrived ! Loving this case even more now!


----------



## theJesus (May 31, 2011)

That is a very clean looking window.


----------



## LordJummy (May 31, 2011)

Looking very nice dude! I really like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 31, 2011)

random said:


> It has finally arrived ! Loving this case even more now!
> 
> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2613/img0259lr.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/2016/img0283eu.jpg






I really should of bit the bullet when Sneeky was selling.. DANG ME! lol.. 


Looking good man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2011)

the windows is waaaay too small imo :S

should be wider to the left

or you could get this


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2011)

Thats a slick option Don. Even if I don't like looking at the drive bays, that window is the way I would mod it if I had any skills with plastic.


----------



## KieX (May 31, 2011)

600T's everywhere!

Bought one to house my new work computer:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 31, 2011)

fucking epic case is epic


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 31, 2011)

KieX said:


> 600T's everywhere!
> 
> Bought one to house my new work computer:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110531/DSC_0725.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110531/DSC_0726.jpg



now look there... a biketrooper rig!


----------



## theJesus (May 31, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> now look there... a biketrooper rig!
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2648/3761399051_c8a312ea5e.jpg


scout trooper actually


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 31, 2011)

theJesus said:


> scout trooper actually


i think, that equals in the same... i admit tho, im not that much of Star Wars addict... i always was closer to be a Trekkie


----------



## theJesus (May 31, 2011)

lol yeah they're the same, I just felt like nit-picking about the "correct" term.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i think, that equals in the same... i admit tho, im not that much of Star Wars addict... i always was closer to be a Trekkie



Blasphemer!!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Blasphemer!!!



Come on, at least Star Trek tries to be realistic!


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 1, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Come on, at least Star Trek tries to be realistic!



LOL realistic. You're a joker!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2011)

More pics!!!!!

Please?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2011)

KieX said:


> 600T's everywhere!
> 
> Bought one to house my new work computer:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110531/DSC_0725.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110531/DSC_0726.jpg



So did they really not make mounting holes for something like a 200mm on the side? Seems retarded to me. Do they any kind of filter included?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 1, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> So did they really not make mounting holes for something like a 200mm on the side? Seems retarded to me. Do they any kind of filter included?



With the mesh insert it can support 4x 120mm fans. You get both the clear window and mesh panel when you purchase the white version or buy it separately for the black version which also comes with both clear window and mesh insert.


----------



## iamcat (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's my build at the moment. Nothing special, but I like it. I plan on getting it hard anodized in bronze one of these days.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice and clean looking.  Pretty good job with the cable management.


----------



## iamcat (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks! Right now, the audio and the USB header cables bug me. Once I find the time, I will find a better way to route them.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2011)

random said:


> With the mesh insert it can support 4x 120mm fans. You get both the clear window and mesh panel when you purchase the white version or buy it separately for the black version which also comes with both clear window and mesh insert.



I was hoping that they would also give a mount pattern for 200mm fans or so.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2011)

*crappy cell phone pic incomeing....*

I finally had time to install my new (used by paulieg) hardware! My wife broke our camera so I had to post the crap cell phone pic instead. This is my first Intel lol!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 1, 2011)

Did she throw it at you when she saw all the hardware you just got? 

Nice toys!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Did she throw it at you when she saw all the hardware you just got?
> 
> Nice toys!



aww how did you know peet?!


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2011)

d3fct said:


> this is what im rockin right now.



what game is that ur playing mate?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 1, 2011)

Only Call of Duty World at War 5 had Nazi Zombies


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like a movie to me 

looking very good T77!!!!

got any good clocks out of it yet?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like a movie to me
> 
> looking very good T77!!!!
> 
> ...



errrrrm box?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 1, 2011)

prototype


----------



## theJesus (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2011)

ahhhh  do you have a project thread on the go for it?



theJesus said:


> http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/452/4400798507.jpg



briliant


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

Kickin it old school at work.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 1, 2011)

i dont remember seeing a gfx with molex power  i feel young


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> i dont remember seeing a gfx with molex power  i feel young



ATi Radeon 9800SE.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 1, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like a movie to me
> 
> looking very good T77!!!!
> 
> ...



Mmmmm... Wood.....


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Kickin it old school at work.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0040.jpg



you win the mobo, gpu, memory color matching game.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 2, 2011)

iamcat said:


> Here's my build at the moment. Nothing special, but I like it. I plan on getting it hard anodized in bronze one of these days.
> 
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m579/lsinside1/No HDD Cage/IMG_8414.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice quality pics.  Welcome to the board. 



t77snapshot said:


> I finally had time to install my new (used by paulieg) hardware! My wife broke our camera so I had to post the crap cell phone pic instead. This is my first Intel lol!
> 
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/newhardware.jpg
> ...



Is that orange, or is it just my bad color perception?



erocker said:


> Kickin it old school at work.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMAG0040.jpg



That's old school alright. I have an old AMD system like that in the closet.  Case has no spots for 120mm fans.


----------



## nv40pimp (Jun 2, 2011)

nv40pimp said:


> Hey guys, new member here, glad to be here!
> 
> Anyway here's my setup right now
> http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6217/mg3935.jpg
> ...



Had to scratch the upgrade itch!
Here is my new setup in the Case Gallery







i5 2500k @ 4.2GHz
H50 Push/Pull Fans
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX 8-8-8-24
Gigabyte GTX460 1gb (815core/2025 mem 24/7)
1x G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD 120GB (OS/Games)
1x 1TB WD Black (Programs/not so played games)
1x 500GB WD Blue (Backup/Downloads/Pics/Music/etc.)
Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok i have sold the HAF 932 to downgrade to a smaller platform. 

I ordered a NZXT Vulcan for my I7 setup. Right now my I7 is setting in an old coolermaster case  until it arrives.

Time to take down my case gallery post


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## LordJummy (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the same G.Skill RAM cooler.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 3, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> I have the same G.Skill RAM cooler.



Using it for your Dominator ram or on another pc? 

It's a very nice fan.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 3, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Using it for your Dominator ram or on another pc?
> 
> It's a very nice fan.



Yep I killed my Corsair fan so I took this one out of another machine and popped it on my Dominators lol. I know it's weird to have a g.skill cooler on them, but oh well. All you can see is the glowing blue fans.


----------



## uzuhl (Jun 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> http://i55.tinypic.com/2vkaqvk.jpg
> http://i55.tinypic.com/vypqom.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/33wvz87.jpg
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2vv2xq0.jpg



How is the Storm Enforcer on airflow? I'm thinking about getting either it or the AZZA Toledo.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 4, 2011)

So far (i've had the case for 4-5 days now) it has been doing a great job. Everything is staying cool, not sure it's because the way the case is designed or because I have 2x 200mm fans pushing air.

Here are some pics of it at night.




(still have to work on the wiring)


----------



## uzuhl (Jun 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> So far (i've had the case for 4-5 days now) it has been doing a great job. Everything is staying cool, not sure it's because the way the case is designed or because I have 2x 200mm fans pushing air.
> 
> Here are some pics of it at night.
> http://i55.tinypic.com/2im9ytw.jpg
> ...



Looks pretty badass. Great job. How is it in terms of cable management?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 4, 2011)

I did some cable management and sleeving.

*Before*






*After*
















Believe it or not, i clean all the dust 2-3weeks ago, now it is as bad as ever  Dust buildup is the bane of my existence.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 4, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Is that orange, or is it just my bad color perception?



Yes, it's a HL2 themed rig.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

silkstone said:


> I did some cable management and sleeving.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, i clean all the dust 2-3weeks ago, now it is as bad as ever  Dust buildup is the bane of my existence.



If that's after only 2-3 weeks, you need to go after the dust in your house. That means there's a lot of dust available to get sucked into your machine. I recently went on a dusting rampage in my house. I bought a bunch of swiffer stuff and a steam vacuum. worked wonders.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> If that's after only 2-3 weeks, you need to go after the dust in your house. That means there's a lot of dust available to get sucked into your machine. I recently went on a dusting rampage in my house. I bought a bunch of swiffer stuff and a steam vacuum. worked wonders.



Yea, i live in an apartment on the 6th floor. There is a main road outside. The house gets mopped every day (tile floor). I'm not sure what i can do. I'm thinking it's just from the polluted city air and my smoking. The case is on the desk so there is no way it's sucking up the duse from the floor anyway. I really need watercooling, i washed all the heatsinks in warm soapy water 3 weeks ago, and now they are caked again 

I did try using my wife's stocking as filters, but they just got blown off by the airflow.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

Dang man. That really sucks. I quit smoking in my office a few years ago because I started noticing my computers were smelling like smoke etc. Now I just dip when I'm working at my home office, or go outside to smoke. That amount of dust is not from smoking, I can tell you from experience. Our house gets relatively dusty because there's a lot going on all the time, but I don't get dust in my machines at that level. It must be coming from the air or something. I would put that computer in an enclosure of some kind. Build a box around it and put a filter on one side or something lol. Doesn't the dust piss you off?


----------



## silkstone (Jun 4, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Dang man. That really sucks. I quit smoking in my office a few years ago because I started noticing my computers were smelling like smoke etc. Now I just dip when I'm working at my home office, or go outside to smoke. That amount of dust is not from smoking, I can tell you from experience. Our house gets relatively dusty because there's a lot going on all the time, but I don't get dust in my machines at that level. It must be coming from the air or something. I would put that computer in an enclosure of some kind. Build a box around it and put a filter on one side or something lol. Doesn't the dust piss you off?



Yea, the dust drives me crazy. It's the reason i want to go WC. I actually live outside the city, when i was in the centre, i would get this much dust after a week.
Whenever it rains here, everything gets covered by a layer of dirt, it's that bad. I don;t think an enclosure would be much good, as i need the airflow to keep the stuff cool in a 35C ambient humid climate


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 4, 2011)

I know what you mean by everything being covered by dirt. I once visited Manila in the Philippines, and everything there was literally covered with a layer of soot. It was shocking. The air quality there was deemed uninhabitable. Some of our out sourced techs live there...


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

just pust this together lastnight.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 4, 2011)

d3fct said:


> just pust this together lastnight.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110603/100_0691.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110603/100_0697.jpg
> ...



Run out of water and end up using root beer in your loop ? Or is the tap water that dirty. 

Seriously what on earth made the coolant sewage colored?


----------



## douglatins (Jun 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Run out of water and end up using root beer in your loop ? Or is the tap water that dirty.
> 
> Seriously what on earth made the coolant sewage colored?



I believe that is a sponge, the water is actually clear


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

lol, no not sure why it looks like that it is clean distilled water with a few drops of dead water. if u look at the pump impeller it's clean must just be a reflection, idk.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Yea, the dust drives me crazy. It's the reason i want to go WC. I actually live outside the city, when i was in the centre, i would get this much dust after a week.
> Whenever it rains here, everything gets covered by a layer of dirt, it's that bad. I don;t think an enclosure would be much good, as i need the airflow to keep the stuff cool in a 35C ambient humid climate



Water cooling isn't much better for dust. The dust just clogs your rad instead.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Water cooling isn't much better for dust. The dust just clogs your rad instead.



yea, i know. but i'd fit the rad outside the case so it'd be a simple matter of unhooking it and submerging it in soapy water once it got too dirty. I would still have to have some airflw in the case to cool my hdds, but it'd be significantly less.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes, it's a HL2 themed rig.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/hl_logoside.jpg



i found my crowbar the other day... I'm trying to decide if I should use it for a case mod... its solid black so I'm gonna have to take some paint to it lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 5, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes, it's a HL2 themed rig.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/hl_logoside.jpg



Thanks for the nice pic. Glad to know my eyes are still working.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 5, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> i found my crowbar the other day... I'm trying to decide if I should use it for a case mod... its solid black so I'm gonna have to take some paint to it lol



crowbar? YES. use it for a HL case mod.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 6, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Looks pretty badass. Great job. How is it in terms of cable management?



This is the best that I could do. There's about an inch, maybe a tad bit more of room behind the motherboard. 




For an $80 case, it's worth it.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2011)

Spent some time this weekend working on the testbench. Drilled holes into the wood top for standoffs, so I can mount boards directly to the desk top, and mounted drives and PSU underneath, once cable management holes were added. Nice and clean now:






Cut side off so ports are not blocked, and cut a groove into the top for expansion cards, so they sit properly:





Waiting for iron-on edging to cover the cut areas.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

that very nice man 
how about a support bar for graphics cards?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that very nice man
> how about a support bar for graphics cards?



I could, but the little groove I cut into the top seems to support them well enough.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Spent some time this weekend working on the testbench. Drilled holes into the wood top for standoffs, so I can mount boards directly to the desk top, and mounted drives and PSU underneath, once cable management holes were added. Nice and clean now:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42468&stc=1&d=1307374768
> 
> ...



That's real nice man, i'd be too scared of spilling my beer to do anything like that tho


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2011)

silkstone said:


> That's real nice man, i'd be too scared of spilling my beer to do anything like that tho



I don't drink and overdrive. 





I have this setup in my livingroom ATM, and have 4 kids, 3, 5, 8, and 10. Can't say I worry about myself, or them damaging hardware.

I could create an enclosure to simulate a case environment, I suppose, kinda like what Thermaltake's Lvl10 does, hmmm....


----------



## douglatins (Jun 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110606/004.jpg



MMods?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

nope 
some old server case that has been painted white


----------



## zenlaserman (Jun 6, 2011)

I moved recently, still looking for a decent desk  

Sure is dusty in the garage!


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2011)

zenlaserman said:


> I moved recently, still looking for a decent desk
> 
> Sure is dusty in the garage!



I want that bike!!!!


----------



## renq (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Ross211 (Jun 7, 2011)

My current man cave / command center.  My 570 is no longer under H²O


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 7, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> So ATM what does your system look like.


It's in a horrible state! 11 errors to be corrected ASAP... working on it as typing...





Yesterday the RAM heatsinks were done! Already running much faster!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2011)

Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 9, 2011)

very clean


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/Classicview.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/sideview.jpg
> ...



Bro your cable management gets better and better everytime.  You definitely do one of my favorite CM ever!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/Classicview.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/sideview.jpg
> ...



Looks good, oh the PC looks good too  Share with us some photo tips


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 9, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Looks good, oh the PC looks good too  Share with us some photo tips



Ah, nothing in particular. You've just got to have the right lighting. I make rich and crisp the colors in Photoshop, the raw photos of the D50 tend to be kind of milky.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

had to add another cooling fan due to the summer heat...

before...



Oh i had also replaced the ribbon style IDE cable with a round braided one that's covered by black heatshrink.

after...




I think temps will improve once I upgrade the room's case cooling...



^yes i sleep on a mattress on the floor... i'm broke

the current case temps measured near the cpu socket (via case sensor) is at 104 F. current cpu load is about 10%. Outside temp is at 81F, and its 10:40PM my time. My room temp is probably 90F since it holds heat for a while (even with the window fan bringing fresh air in)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah, nothing in particular. You've just got to have the right lighting. I make rich and crisp the colors in Photoshop, *the raw photos of the D50 tend to be kind of milky.*



Manually adjust your white balance.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/Classicview.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/sideview.jpg
> ...



That side panel shot is fantastic.


Now for some run of the mill shots:

It's never going to be opened, so I didn't go hog wild with the CM, just made it tidy for air flow.  Booted up no sweat, one of the more trouble free builds I have done.






















I really wish this shot would have turned out, it is a gorgeous little case and is light as a feather.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That side panel shot is fantastic.
> 
> 
> Now for some run of the mill shots:
> ...



Nice case. Do you have that rear fan as intake or exhaust?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2011)

The believe that the rear fan is setup as an intake, which is the default from the factory.  Nifty airflow, since the PSU is in the front of the case.  Cool air is sucked in right above the cpu, and exits out the front, where the front fan is sucking the hotter air that is coming out the PSU exhaust.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> The believe that the rear fan is setup as an intake, which is the default from the factory.  Nifty airflow, since the PSU is in the front of the case.  Cool air is sucked in right above the cpu, and exits out the front, where the front fan is sucking the hotter air that is coming out the PSU exhaust.



I LOVE the PC-A05 

Keep an eye out on the rear top end of the case though, it might get a little warm there. I cut out a fanhole there:




Not using it anymore though...


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking mod.  I like the looks of the fan grill.  The case is for my Mom's new computer, which doesn't even have a GPU, so I'm hoping the temps will remain OK.  The 2500 seems to run fairly cool, but I doubt it will be turned off very often, so I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got these:






Put them in the front:


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 9, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/Classicview.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/sideview.jpg
> ...



^ Far cleaner and better cabble management than any OEM would provide.  To me this is partially why you put together your own rig.  

Good cable management leads to better airflow in your case, and it looks good too 

I see you're still rocking the Gigabyte P45-UD3P... mine is still chomping through every game.  I'm upgrading CPU / RAM / Mobo soon, but I will miss this board if I get rid of it.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 9, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> ^ Far cleaner and better cabble management than any OEM would provide.  To me this is partially why you put together your own rig.
> 
> Good cable management leads to better airflow in your case, and it looks good too
> 
> I see you're still rocking the Gigabyte P45-UD3P... mine is still chomping through every game.  I'm upgrading CPU / RAM / Mobo soon, but I will miss this board if I get rid of it.



I am also still using a UD3P.  You can kind of see it here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2288318&postcount=16642 after my first successful water cooling setup.

It and the Q6600 are champs.  They just keep going.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 9, 2011)

Slight updates to my home workstation. I have mounted the intake fan of my H70 on the exterior of the 120mm exhaust mount on the back of the 800D. I get a lot of hate for using an H70 in an 800D. Oh well.

Had to use my crappy little camera. Tried to make them at least sharp enough to see. Usually it takes really horrible pics in low light.

White CCFL OFF (slightly older pic before I moved intake fan)





White CCFL ON


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2011)

That light is bright, have a link to it?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 10, 2011)

theonedub said:


> That light is bright, have a link to it?



It's just a regular white cold cathode, but the reason it looks so bright is I have it mounted in between the top exhaust fans and the side panel mounting rod. It has no obstructions so it shines white light everywhere. Some people make the mistake of mounting the lights on the mobo tray, but I like mine hidden and in a spot where it illuminates everything.


----------



## gottistar (Jun 10, 2011)

CPU---i7 930 D0 @ 4.2 @1.3v
Mobo-ASUS RAMPAGE III
SSD---Transcend hardrive
6 Gigs-KINGSTON Hyper-X 2000MHZ
H20---Custom-swiftech-EK
Psu---1200 Thermaltake TP
Video-6870 in CROSSFIRE 
30"---Samsung-sync.master 305t
Case--NZXT Phantom Case-White-
Sound-X-Fi titanium Fatality


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice!


Oh, and your sig is wrong...coffee is watered-down espresso...


I really like your choice of placement for the ROG sticker.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 10, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Had to reroute some cables today to add another storage drive so I went ahead an had a little photoshoot
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/Classicview.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110608/sideview.jpg
> ...



Sh!t son! that's clean  I love the Sniper cases, your rig is sick Joe!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not my pc, but wasn't really a place to post this.

Thought I'd share my heatsink draw, I have more heatsinks but they're all over the place XD


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

the top right one is a 470/480 hs right? looks like it


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the top right one is a 470/480 hs right? looks like it



470, it's shrouds underneath the 470 heatsink/shroud in the foreground.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

knew it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

@gottistar

That's very clean bro, great job!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking gottistar's rig is a prebuilt

Definately not prebuilt, saw a couple posts ago from the NXZT Clubhouse and he had a crappy AIO WC unit.



Highly suspicisous, -__-


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I'm thinking gottistar's rig is a prebuilt



If that's true I'd like to know who builds that one. Looks very nice.

I don't think it's pre-built honestly. It looks really clean and nice. Usually companies that do prebuilt WC'd setups don't do them quite so perfectly. They always use quick methods unless you pay a lot extra.

**After further inspection of his case gallery, it can't be prebuilt, because there's an older version of this build up. Unless he sent it to a mod shop where they re-did his water cooling.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I'm thinking gottistar's rig is a prebuilt
> 
> Definately not prebuilt, saw a couple posts ago from the NXZT Clubhouse and he had a crappy AIO WC unit.
> 
> ...



why?


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 10, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I am also still using a UD3P.  You can kind of see it here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2288318&postcount=16642 after my first successful water cooling setup.
> 
> It and the Q6600 are champs.  They just keep going.




That loop is insane looking, awesome job 

Your tubing makes some fairly tight bends but there is no kinkiness going on 

/edit

No clamps ?  7/16'' ID 5/8'' OD Tygon ?  

Looks clean, I'd be scared though :~0


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 10, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> That loop is insane looking, awesome job
> 
> Your tubing makes some fairly tight bends but there is no kinkiness going on
> 
> ...



Thanks very much. And you are the first to notice I have no clamps.

The XPS kit came with 7/16" tubing and 1/2" fittings.  So I got the same size in blue Primo Chill from Micro Center.

The good part is that it fits so snug when put on correctly I don't need clamps.  I literally have to cut them off.  I made sure each leg was positioned and long enough to prevent kinking, and so I can slide out the reservoir.  But I should shorten the tube from the CPU to the GPU as it is causing the card to sag a bit.

I would like to redo it with compression fittings which seem like a better design and would make it easier to make changes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2011)

I love 7/16' ID tubing on 1/2" barbs  I used to run DTEK 1/2" barbs and Tygon R-3603 7/16" ID tubes and I could grab my loop by the block and swing it around my head with the pump and 2x120mm radiator on while the loop was full of water.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

compression fittings LOOK nice imo
but they tend to leak, especially the turnable ones


but barbs with clamps or zippies are better. atleast thats what i found out the hard way


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Maybe I should stick with what I have.  It's been over a month now and not a drop.  Zip ties sound like a nice economical precaution however.

That of course is if you push them completely on the barb correctly.  I also found out the hard way what happens if you don't.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

yep, it can be a very expensive lesson with wc if you're not carefull, or if the stuff is broken

i lost 2 gtx-275s, i7 920, mb, and a ax850w psu on that account

but i had 75% covered by the company i bought the wc stuff from


----------



## gottistar (Jun 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I'm thinking gottistar's rig is a prebuilt
> 
> Definately not prebuilt, saw a couple posts ago from the NXZT Clubhouse and he had a crappy AIO WC unit.
> 
> ...




Its defiantly not pre-built  i have pics of it at "extreme overclockers"  i posted a few pics of it just 2 days ago , the post was a semi build log of the H20 unit i just finished hence the pictures......and yeh who-ever mentioned it was posted on the case mod gallery with a crappy WC unit..your right....and yeh its on the NXZT Clubhouse   

here are some of the pics of the WC build a few days back.






















(FIH) The Don said:


> compression fittings LOOK nice imo
> but they tend to leak, especially the turnable ones
> 
> 
> but barbs with clamps or zippies are better. atleast thats what i found out the hard way



im a big fan of compression fittings, i was converted from barbs...if screwed properly, there shouldn't be a any dramas....

even thou in the pic i have a few clamps and barbs shown...i ordered the parts online at night , went to pick them up in the morning from , i wont mention any names (pc *cough* casegear)  and they were out of stock of compression fittings.......ggrrr....either way the build had to go on.......

Here is a high rez pic.....i moved the rad 120 ml LED fan to the side for some more light near the CPU block..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks nice Gott.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2011)

gottistar said:


> Its defiantly not pre-built  i have pics of it at "extreme overclockers"  i posted a few pics of it just 2 days ago , the post was a semi build log of the H20 unit i just finished hence the pictures......and yeh who-ever mentioned it was posted on the case mod gallery with a crappy WC unit..your right....and yeh its on the NXZT Clubhouse
> 
> here are some of the pics of the WC build a few days back.
> 
> ...



I just jizzed at the last pic

Very nice looking rig there man


----------



## spectrus77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello guys. I want to show my new hiding cables, custom I just did, I liked what they found?


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 11, 2011)

gottistar said:


> Here is a high rez pic.....i moved the rad 120 ml LED fan to the side for some more light near the CPU block..
> http://i323.photobucket.com/albums/nn470/gottistar/IMG_5256.jpg



great shot  i like how you placed the ROG sticker on the PSU


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 11, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Hello guys. I want to show my new hiding cables, custom I just did, I liked what they found?
> 
> [url]http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/759/dscf0587q.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6898/dscf0591le.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/3057/dscf0593u.jpg[/URL]



Very nice.


----------



## Luciel (Jun 11, 2011)

The Current state of my set up, been like that for a week or so now since I finished the project : )


----------



## Luciel (Jun 11, 2011)

EDIT: Wups, double post, my bad.


----------



## uzuhl (Jun 11, 2011)

Luciel said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...633835050591_543810590_18976266_5026868_n.jpg
> 
> The Current state of my set up, been like that for a week or so now since I finished the project : )



Think you have enough icons in your taskbar there, bud? 

Nice rig


----------



## theJesus (Jun 11, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Think you have enough icons in your taskbar there, bud?


Nope, there's still a gap in the middle.

edit: nvm, the speaker is just in the way lol


----------



## gottistar (Jun 11, 2011)

IINexusII said:


> great shot  i like how you placed the ROG sticker on the PSU



yeh cheers mate, thought it was a good idea myself  **pats self on back**


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 11, 2011)

eyefinity?


----------



## dom99 (Jun 12, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> This is the best that I could do. There's about an inch, maybe a tad bit more of room behind the motherboard.
> http://i53.tinypic.com/2872cnk.jpg
> For an $80 case, it's worth it.



I have this case built it 2 days ago and its great, however im not into the flashing lights look so I chopped the LEDs off the fans. But this does look VERY good lol starting to regret lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> eyefinity?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42546&stc=1&d=1307831129
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42547&stc=1&d=1307831130



So, are those the 3x Dell P2310H?  

How's eyefinity working for games?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> So, are those the 3x Dell P2310H?


Yes, exactly



> How's eyefinity working for games?



Better than it used to. 2x 6950 with unlocked shaders @ 850/1325 is still not enough though, so back to single monitor for me.

I've got u2311's, too, tried both. Don't think the wife's into moving shit around any more.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the mouse flicker issue and such like or frame rates?


----------



## Luciel (Jun 12, 2011)

uzuhl said:


> Think you have enough icons in your taskbar there, bud?
> 
> Nice rig



You can never have to many icosns OFF the desktop ; )

Thanks!



cadaveca said:


> eyefinity?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42546&stc=1&d=1307831129
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42547&stc=1&d=1307831130



How does it go for you? I also run 3x 22" but on matrox triplehead as opposed to eyefinity.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Is it the mouse flicker issue and such like or frame rates?



had one monitor drop out during resolution changes while apps load, and relatively poor framerates...I want 65+, all the time. I have a friend coming over today specifically to check out eyefinity, will see what he thinks.



Luciel said:


> How does it go for you? I also run 3x 22" but on matrox triplehead as opposed to eyefinity.



I've had the 3x P2310H since before Eyefinity and Windows7 launched. Bought them specifically for Eyefinity. I then got the IPS-panel U2311's, so I've been using eyefinity off and on again for well over a year.

Some apps are OK...the list is definitely longer than it was before. There are still some outstanding issues, but the driver sdie of things is much better than it used to be, for sure.


----------



## Luciel (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, that´s why I went for matrox (also, did so before eyefinity came out and back then I was running win XP, good thing is that it´s been around for a few years so drivers are very stable.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry for the bad pic, it was taken from my phone (Droid R2-D2)
My setup. what you see in the pic
top: 40inch 1080p LCD,PS3 controller,random DVD, Zune Dock 
Middle: Sound bar(Subwoofer is to the left) 
bottom left PSone, PS3,Seagate 1TB ext. for the PS3 

to the right on the floor you will see my rig.


----------



## gottistar (Jun 13, 2011)

how are your eyes..lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2011)

gottistar said:


> how are your eyes..lol



not sure what you mean 

It is a bitch at times to read on this TV when surfing the web but gaming on it is amazing


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 14, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110613/2011-06-13_01-04-57_444.jpg
> sorry for the bad pic, it was taken from my phone (Droid R2-D2)
> My setup. what you see in the pic
> top: 40inch 1080p LCD,PS3 controller,random DVD, Zune Dock
> ...





gottistar said:


> how are your eyes..lol



He's watching the Ring yo. He's done for.

Dibs on the stuff!


----------



## Igorius (Jun 14, 2011)

AMD x2 255 BOX (Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. 2 soon)
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
2x1GB DDR2 667Mhz
Palit HD4850 Sonic
Chieftec CFT-650-14C
Case Qoltec + 2x Enermax UCTB9 + 1x Enermax UCTB14


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry for bad pics I spend all money on parts, no room for cams lol

Ima replacing the D14 with a Archon, but I don't feel like it estou


























I want to cover the corsair stuff, doesnt match the rests color


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks good man, but hide those cables!!!!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Looks good man, but hide those cables!!!!



Which ones? There isn't any, those U see there are for lighting, hiding them = no more light


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 16, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Sorry for bad pics I spend all money on parts, no room for cams lol
> 
> Ima replacing the D14 with a Archon, but I don't feel like it estou
> 
> ...



Now look there! A christmas tree in July! 
i love LEDs, but that is imo a little overdone... maybe, hiding the leds wouldnt be the worst idea... would give the whole a more.... mature glow


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## halninekay (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice! That's the Sabertooth,right? I kinda like it, looks like a tank!


----------



## theJesus (Jun 16, 2011)

That board is so sexy.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 16, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42614&stc=1&d=1308203026



Very very, VERY nice loop-in-the-making

I like that board, and implore you to make more pics and post them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 16, 2011)

halninekay said:


> Nice! That's the Sabertooth,right? I kinda like it, looks like a tank!



sometimes i wonder if people actually *LOOK* at the pictures before asking questions


----------



## theJesus (Jun 16, 2011)

What?  It's not like it says "Sabertooth" right on the board or anything


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 16, 2011)

Picture shot less than two hours ago... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Major refit for water, some upgrades, lots of repaints and TriFire waiting ahead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 16, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42614&stc=1&d=1308203026



Did that heatsink come with a motherboard?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Did that heatsink come with a motherboard?



It isn't a heatsink, its more of an air collector/redistributor when you install a stock cooler


----------



## Wile E (Jun 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> It isn't a heatsink, its more of an air collector/redistributor when you install a stock cooler
> http://wccftech.com/images/reviews/hardware/Motherboards/Asus-Sabertooth-P67/1x.JPG



That's great, but did it come with the board, or is it an additional cost?

I wish there was one for my board. lol.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 17, 2011)

whilhelm said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42614&stc=1&d=1308203026



so clean!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 17, 2011)

ill have to post some pics of the new apartment setup once my finals are over and i can get everything all cleaned up. Love everyone elses rigs.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 17, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's great, but did it come with the board, or is it an additional cost?
> 
> I wish there was one for my board. lol.



The thermal armor comes with the board, I am actually toying with the idea of removing it entirely because I like the look of a naked motherboard  

Perhaps I will take it off and take some pics with and without it to get some opinions from you guys. 

Oh and +1 on hiding leds, Indirect lighting makes things look much more professional.


----------



## halninekay (Jun 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sometimes i wonder if people actually *LOOK* at the pictures before asking questions





theJesus said:


> What?  It's not like it says "Sabertooth" right on the board or anything



Oh I'm sorry it's just like I'm almost blind without wearing my 2 cm thick glasses.


----------



## specks (Jun 17, 2011)

Just did my first official case mod

My hands were shaking when i took this 





CCFL off





CCFL on





It looks orangey but its bloody red in personal


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm not seeing your images


----------



## specks (Jun 17, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> i'm not seeing your images



Sorry. Just fixed it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 17, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## hat (Jun 17, 2011)

my battlestation


----------



## specks (Jun 17, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> lookin good



Well thank you since i was expecting more of a negative comment.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 17, 2011)

hat said:


> my battlestation
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/The_F0Qer/recent/battlestation.jpg



your battle station has loose gun hanging around. whats the gpu on the printer?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 17, 2011)

specks said:


> Well thank you since i was expecting more of a negative comment.



Looks very nice to  me. 

I assume you added the big window.  Don't recall a side panel like that.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 17, 2011)

During one of his _many_ coffee breaks, he suddenly realised just how bad the RAM PCBs needs to be white... :shadedshu







Besides such severe setbacks, things are slowly coming together...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2011)

Or black. White PCB is pretty sick, though. Only a few motherboards have used it IIRC.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 17, 2011)

sapphire used it on their old amd boards

KFA uses it on their graphics cards, gtx 4xx and 5xx series

this is only for the moment 





until i get a new pump and res around the 1st


----------



## specks (Jun 18, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> During one of his _many_ coffee breaks, he suddenly realised just how bad the RAM PCBs needs to be white... :shadedshu
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/Cool003.jpg
> 
> Besides such severe setbacks, things are slowly coming together...



I've never seen so much water blocks before 



PopcornMachine said:


> Looks very nice to  me.
> 
> I assume you added the big window.  Don't recall a side panel like that.



Yeah i did. I used 3/16" plexi


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 18, 2011)

specks said:


> I've never seen so much water blocks before


What do you mean? RAM isn't watercooled!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sapphire used it on their old amd boards
> 
> KFA uses it on their graphics cards, gtx 4xx and 5xx series
> 
> ...



Flagrant use of zip ties. Oh, and what's up with the fans?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> your battle station has loose gun hanging around. whats the gpu on the printer?



Judging by the HSF I am going to guess G92 based card, possibly 8800GTS if I had to guess a specific card.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Flagrant use of zip ties. Oh, and what's up with the fax fans?



I quote Don: 





> *this is only for the moment, until i get a new pump and res around the 1st *


----------



## specks (Jun 18, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> What do you mean? RAM isn't watercooled! http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/rotfl.gif



Yeah but I've never seen so much water blocks on the motherboard before.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

added a set of new UV cathodes


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 18, 2011)

Temporary assembly for tubecutting and planning cable routes...





The missing RAM? They are drying after their circuit boards have been painted white...


Ever so slow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But rather pleased with the new backside look!


----------



## Millennium (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, there's sellotape on the SSD. And yes, there is a SATA cable with nothing plugged into it there. Don't judge me 

BTW I never run with the side of my PC-60 case on cause it gets too hot. Doesn't bother me in the least!


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 18, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Temporary assembly for tubecutting and planning cable routes...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/TestAss.jpg
> 
> The missing RAM? They are drying after their circuit boards have been painted white...
> ...



You planning to keep that bottom fan as an outtake? The rest looks pretty good


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Flagrant use of zip ties. Oh, and what's up with the fans?



didnt have any screws/bolts lol

will order those with the next shipment of things


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> didnt have any screws/bolts lol
> 
> will order those with the next shipment of things



Weaksauce... if you have those.. Tape is king.. A house without duck-tape, is a house without a man!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 18, 2011)

"goes hiding in the corner"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Weaksauce... if you have those.. Tape is king.. A house without duck-tape, is a house without a man!



i thought it was named "Duct Tape"?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2011)

My little sister calls it goose tape


----------



## theJesus (Jun 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i thought it was named "Duct Tape"?


Both are correct iirc.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think we all need some clarification.



> Dear Duct Tape Users:
> 
> Is it Duct or Duck? We don’t want you to be confused, so we will explain. The first name for Duct Tape was DUCK. During World War II the U.S. Military needed a waterproof tape to keep the moisture out of ammunition cases. So, they enlisted the Johnson and Johnson Permacel Division to manufacture the tape. Because it was waterproof, everyone referred to it as “duck” tape (like water off a duck’s back). Military personnel discovered that the tape was good for lots more than keeping out water. They used it for Jeep repair, fixing stuff on their guns, strapping equipment to their clothing... the list is endless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schelle (Jun 18, 2011)

before: old System and no case




after:


----------



## gottistar (Jun 19, 2011)

Nothing like a set of sennheiser headphone, they are the best......HD-600,s

I just recently bought a set of Thermaltake "shock-one" for gaming because my sennheisers were cracking at the sides ,plus i have them for 6 years so i thought i might change brand... what a f@rken waste of  time/money.....looks like ill be getting myself another (sennheiser) again, what was i thinking...


----------



## Boneface (Jun 19, 2011)

Got new phone with better camera 8.1mp so i wanted to post some newer pics seeing as i had it down for cleaning. Also im glad to say that i finally figured out how to use TPU Capture lol, i know im a slacker!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2011)

Very clean rig boneface!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Temporary assembly for tubecutting and planning cable routes...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/TestAss.jpg
> 
> The missing RAM? They are drying after their circuit boards have been painted white...
> ...



I gotta ask, why are you using a PCI pass-through for your tubing when your case already has provisions for running external tubing?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 19, 2011)

Starting to add sleeved extensions. Also added UV LED's in preparation for my new water loop.

I actually moved the vertical LED strip up top also so it's hidden from plain view with the side panel on. Not pictured yet:






Updated pic:


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2011)

piccies:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i thought it was named "Duct Tape"?





DanishDevil said:


> My little sister calls it goose tape





theJesus said:


> Both are correct iirc.





mlee49 said:


> I think we all need some clarification.



Hahahahahaha... I'm looking at Duck tape when I was writing that.. I got it for Christmas matter of fact.. To tape people's mouth shut at work... Yeah, like I'll ever use it for that... Welfare line there I would be.. 



She'll be leak tested Tuesday night..






But, EK block will be gone once All the EK stuff settles down..


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Got new phone with better camera 8.1mp so i wanted to post some newer pics seeing as i had it down for cleaning. Also im glad to say that i finally figured out how to use TPU Capture lol, i know im a slacker!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110618/Capture005.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110618/Capture003.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110618/Capture004.jpg



Are those Typhoon fans on your H70? Because I'm thinking of replacing the default fans of my H70 with the Typhoons. See any huge difference in temps?


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 19, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Are those Typhoon fans on your H70? Because I'm thinking of replacing the default fans of my H70 with the Typhoons. See any huge difference in temps?



They look like Coolermaster Sickleflow fans. I had a pair of 1150 rpm Gentle Typhoons on my h70 a while back, they were dead quiet and the temps were about the same as the loud stock corsair fans.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 19, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Sorry for bad pics I spend all money on parts, no room for cams lol
> 
> Ima replacing the D14 with a Archon, but I don't feel like it estou
> 
> ...



Now with Archon. Having same performance as the D14 with one quieter fan

I have a white led strip, should i replace the red one?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohhhh, lovely Archon there. That would be my air cooler of choice if I went there.


----------



## Boneface (Jun 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very clean rig boneface!



Thanks, tried my best lol


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 19, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hahahahahaha... I'm looking at Duck tape when I was writing that.. I got it for Christmas matter of fact.. To tape people's mouth shut at work... Yeah, like I'll ever use it for that... Welfare line there I would be..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lookin very good C

what plans for gpu block do you have when you have the EK sold?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin very good C
> 
> what plans for gpu block do you have when you have the EK sold?



If Gary can get in AC block soon, I'll go with that.. If not.. I'll go with what I've wanted from the start... Danger Den Chrome block..

Also, thinking of grabbing the AC Kryos.. I can't seem to find my koolance block backing..


----------



## douglatins (Jun 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hahahahahaha... I'm looking at Duck tape when I was writing that.. I got it for Christmas matter of fact.. To tape people's mouth shut at work... Yeah, like I'll ever use it for that... Welfare line there I would be..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will still powder coat and have everything aligned right? Cause its all unleveled.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah its messy lol

what you dont go through just to get it running lol

still need Res and Pump


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 20, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Temporary assembly for tubecutting and planning cable routes...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/TestAss.jpg
> 
> The missing RAM? They are drying after their circuit boards have been painted white...
> ...



Looking forward to where pump, res, and particularly the radiator goes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well a month back I got a barebones shuttle (came with motherboard, case, PSU, DVD burner, and CPU cooler). All I needed was RAM, HDD, and a CPU, well I had 2x1GB ram from another project but no CPU. I picked up this barebones for 10$.... YES THAT'S RIGHT 10$!! The previous owner said it just stopped booting so he decided to just sell it to get rid of it. I picked up a E4400 from BOT and installed everything yesterday to test. I figured I had a 50/50 shot of it may still working and BAM! it worked like a champ! It booted first time and i installed windows XP. This is my first ITX setup and its very tiny! when I get home today i will post inside pictures.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well a month back I got a barebones shuttle (came with motherboard, case, PSU, DVD burner, and CPU cooler). All I needed was RAM, HDD, and a CPU, well I had 2x1GB ram from another project but no CPU. I picked up this barebones for 10$.... YES THAT'S RIGHT 10$!! The previous owner said it just stopped booting so he decided to just sell it to get rid of it. I picked up a E4400 from BOT and installed everything yesterday to test. I figured I had a 50/50 shot of it may still working and BAM! it worked like a champ! It booted first time and i installed windows XP. This is my first ITX setup and its very tiny! when I get home today i will post inside pictures.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/shuttle1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/shuttle2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/shuttle3.jpg



those are very nice

but i would never buy a new one  

rather be lucky and find a good used one instead lol

grats on the find man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> those are very nice
> 
> but i would never buy a new one
> 
> ...



Its a neat setup but the only issue is that if the board ever does go out then i would have to modify it to use another ITX board since shuttle designs their own boards.

It supports 45NM cpu's up to quad core extreme and has a full page of OCing settings. I will probably lower the settings so it saves as much energy as possible. I also have a 320GB laptop HD i will be installing soon. It also has a PCI and PCIex slot for bigger video card but i doubt the small power supply would handle it. If you could keep it cool then a Q9550 with 2x2GB DDR2-1066mhz and a good GPU that the PSU will handle, this would be a nice gamer machine

This will be my HTPC from now on.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 21, 2011)

what psu is it? the 300W?

those in the Xpc's are quite powerfull afaik

you could prolly use your 5850 in it ,


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2011)

I had one guy that that was all that he ever wanted, carried Shuttles back and forth from here to Kazakhstan and back every three weeks, with a special monitor that had a plexi sheild in front of the actual screen. 

The shuttles would get toss in his backback, that he used as carry-on luggage, and let me tell you in SKT462/754 days, those boxes could take a beating.

Also one of the first OEMs to use heat-pipe coolers, that i know of.

proly a 250W or 350W PSU

Nice buy!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

i've always wanted to turn one into a LAN box, put an LCD in the drive bay that comes out, like one in a car, or an lcd that mounts on the front and swings away like a door when you need to access the cd drive, etc.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is the specs on it. 

Looks to be a 250w PSU but has no info on amperage. I will be taking it apart tonight to check to i will let you know. i doubt it will hold my 5850. maybe a 5770 or such.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 21, 2011)

oh yeah....im jizzing in my panties.....OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

damn that's big (impending that's what she said) did those fans come with that heatsink cooler or did you get them separately? 

either way what model is that. I don't see any HSF setups on the egg by NZXT. or any fans quite like those.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 21, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah....im jizzing in my panties.....OH YEAH!!!!



The board looks good, that cooler looks sexy.. but those red heat spreaders...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2011)

NZXT HAVIK 140...WYSIWYG out of the box

Thanks CS, but these rams play sooooo nicely


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC01999.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC02001.jpg
> 
> ...



the reason there is a white backdrop is to hide all the jism stains!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

well i found a site that has it finally

http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-havik140-cpucooler.html

$75, nice specs


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> the reason there is a white backdrop is to hide all the jism stains!



I did all that long before I took pictures. I think it was in my shorts when I saw the box in the UPS guys hands

AFAIK the cooler is supposed to release very soon, Xoxide is still OOS as well


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

yea i just saw the "notify when product available" button. it was an orange add to cart button a min ago lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks CS, but these rams play sooooo nicely



So do the Blacklines I got now, which would suit your build much better.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> So do the Blacklines I got now, which would suit your build much better.



I still have that 2400mhz kit of Patriots if my OCD doesn't like the Mushkin's here


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 21, 2011)

I must say, they do look out of place. Plus, your colour balance is wrong. The fins look like plastic. 

2133mhz 9-11-9-27 1.55v. Secondaries on P67 aren't what you're used to. 

Try to hit this(but i used 4 sticks):


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2011)

still slamming drivers in, haven't connected the net, or even looked to see about bios'. I will get to clocking after dinner and drivers and see what I can figure out for this rig. Hell this thing could be 90 degrees right now and I still don't know it yet


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 21, 2011)

I think my PC starts to feel depression when it loads images like that, ^ 2 posts. (*assigns the AI process a lower priority so the pc doesn't commit suicide/bluescreen)


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC01999.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC02001.jpg
> 
> ...



wow  i love the nzxt fan shape, maybe if its in bright color would be great


----------



## theonedub (Jun 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC01999.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC02001.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks good SP, guess I have to look elsewhere if I want that cooler though


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2011)

douglatins said:


> You will still powder coat and have everything aligned right? Cause its all unleveled.



Yeah, after this weekend I'll be making sure of the alignments and such. I've heard stories of the DD Monsoon leaking, so I want to make sure it's not going to do that before I go and start with the top.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 22, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Looks good SP, guess I have to look elsewhere if I want that cooler though



I swear I made a "cold dead hands" comment before

Just temporary until I put this under water for a bit of testing I have to do


----------



## theJesus (Jun 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah....im jizzing in my panties.....OH YEAH!!!!


You wear panties?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> You wear panties?



Don't judge the man, vikings do weird things . . . no wait your right I can't defend that .


----------



## douglatins (Jun 23, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC01999.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110621/DSC02001.jpg
> 
> ...



http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1643/6/

Legit reviews posted a review


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2011)

douglatins said:


> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1643/6/
> 
> Legit reviews posted a review



I was partial to this one http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4127/nzxt_havik_140_cpu_cooler_review/index.html


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 23, 2011)

considering that other site i found them on was asking $75, these things are gonna sell like crazy.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2011)

I dont think so Tim.

140mm coolers are designed for a small percentage of pc users. I think it will be outshined by other similar coolers.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a couple of updates

First off, my Cooler Master Haf X arrived yesterday, this is the case compared to my old Termaltake Armor+






They are almost the same size, but both thermals and acoustics are markedly improved. This is how the build looks like, will get a third GTX580 pretty soon, which means the X-Fi will have to go unfortunately , but I trust it'll be a fair trade off 






Gotta work a little more on the cabling, full specs are found under my system specs tab.






So that's my PC ATM, will upload new pics once I get my new GTX580 sometime next month for some 3-Way SLI glory 

The second update has to do with my HTPC, I got a 128GBs Kingston SSDNow V100 as a boot drive, after I went for RAID 0 SSDs in my main rig, I just couldn't stand how unresponsive my HTPC was, Anand got it right, once you taste SSD performance, you just cannot go back to mechanical drives for your OS. The V100 isn't nearly as fast as my dual Vertex 3s, but boy it makes a world of a difference compared to the old 7200RPM drive:






I moved my HTPC from my bedroom's 46" LCD screen to my 58" 3D Plasma screen in my game room, as the wife was growing weary of some late night sessions of the Witcher 2 and Crysis 2:






What I didn't realize is that this provided for some amazing 3D gaming sessions, my good 'ol SLI GTX285s still pack a good punch for gaming, and I can run everything at max details (except for Uber Sampling for the Witcher 2 ) and 3D gaming at 1920x1080p.






Sound is powered by an Onkyo TX-SR606 (soon to be replaced by a TX-SR609) connected to a Klipsch 5.1 Quintet SL + 12" Synergy Subwoofer speaker setup. 

The way it's meant to be played indeed


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

Why are you going to replace your 606 with a 609? If you are going to upgrade, at least go up a model line. I replaced my 606 with an HT-RC270. Check Amazon before you buy. I got my 270 for less than the then current 60x series (think 608 might have been the newest at the time) was going for.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 25, 2011)

> So ATM what does your system look like.


Well if you _have_ to know... ATM it's freakin' upside down! 






Turned out to be a _way_ too restrictive loop - about to remove cooling heads for MOSFETs and NB/SB 

This is the price you pay when you don't take advantage of the forums, i.e. don't ask for any advice or feedback before starting a build... 

But at least there weren't any leaks!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 25, 2011)

Lots of 90 degree fittings in there. Is that 1/2" or 3/8" tubing? Looks like 1/2". You could try using a more heavy duty pump to overcome the restriction.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 25, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Well if you _have_ to know... ATM it's freakin' upside down!
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/PC_ATM001.jpg
> 
> ...



Aw, you probably don't need all those heatsinks anyway.  

Still curious as to where pump, res, and rad are going. It does look a bit tight in there.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> What I didn't realize is that this provided for some amazing 3D gaming sessions, my good 'ol SLI GTX285s still pack a good punch for gaming, and I can run everything at max details (except for Uber Sampling for the Witcher 2 ) and 3D gaming at 1920x1080p.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110623/DSC09551.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, that's one slick HT setup. Me jelly


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 25, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Aw, you probably don't need all those heatsinks anyway.


Agree! Going back to aircooling for Mosfets, NB/SB. Heatsinks are drying atm after being painted matt black.
Only got the waterblocks for looks anyway 



PopcornMachine said:


> Still curious as to where pump, res, and rad are going. It does look a bit tight in there.


In the image you can see the back of the stand in which rad, res and pump is placed.

Under construction, same basesize as the Fractal Design case:







Testassembly before final layers of paint:






Fuming off in the sun... 






Being filled...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 26, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Why are you going to replace your 606 with a 609? If you are going to upgrade, at least go up a model line. I replaced my 606 with an HT-RC270. Check Amazon before you buy. I got my 270 for less than the then current 60x series (think 608 might have been the newest at the time) was going for.



Well, right now the 609 cost as much as the 606 did when I bought it almost 4 years ago, and offers so many new functions over the older model, one of them being HDMI 1.4a passthrough, which I need for 3D, my current model being HDMI 1.3 simply cannot output 3D signals, I've tried, so I have to connect both my HTPC and PS3 directly to my TV, using the optical out for sound, not an ideal setup if you ask me. 

Other features like THX Select2 Plus, six HDMI inputs, 4K video upscaling, network connection and IPod/IPhone connection, not found in my current model are just icing on the cake, not bad for the price of this receiver; for my particular needs this receiver is plenty enough 

I have one of these receivers sitting in my Amazon cart since the moment they came out a few months ago, I'm just waiting for the current price to drop some more before I get one of these puppies 

As I mentioned, IMHO, for the price, this receiver fills all my needs, I don't really need a more expensive receiver  thanks for the advice though, I appreciate it


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Agree! Going back to aircooling for Mosfets, NB/SB. Heatsinks are drying atm after being painted matt black.
> Only got the waterblocks for looks anyway
> 
> In the image you can see the back of the stand in which rad, res and pump is placed.
> ...



Seeing this box, it's makes even less sense to me as to why you would use the restrictive PCI pass-through for your tubing. Just use the water tubing holes already in your case. You might even be able to still use your mosfet and chipset blocks if you did.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 26, 2011)

Making progress, it may actually get finished soon


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 26, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Agree! Going back to aircooling for Mosfets, NB/SB. Heatsinks are drying atm after being painted matt black.
> Only got the waterblocks for looks anyway
> 
> In the image you can see the back of the stand in which rad, res and pump is placed.
> ...




Very slick.  Looks just like the case.  Will be seamless.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 26, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I have a couple of updates
> 
> First off, my Cooler Master Haf X arrived yesterday, this is the case compared to my old Termaltake Armor+
> 
> ...



Hah yeah once you start gaming on your lazy boy you can't go back, I moved my gaming PC down stairs to do the same thing lol.



Whilhelm said:


> Making progress, it may actually get finished soon
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42726&stc=1&d=1309065315
> 
> ...



SO clean!


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2011)

Busted out the cold cathodes for my new setup 

Wasn't sure if they would still work but they seem to light up my case and tubing a bit.










^ You can sorta see the second cold cathode hanging out zip tied vertically


----------



## jzv (Jun 27, 2011)

My Fractal Design Define R3


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 27, 2011)

Whilhelm said:


> Making progress, it may actually get finished soon


Man, that is so beautiful! 



jzv said:


> My Fractal Design Define R3


Brother!!! Looks _really_ great! 

Oh... wait... it's not the black edition! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








May I suggest both Whilhelm and Jzv to paint these ugly Cross-Fire bridges matt black? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imho it would improve the otherwise great look a lot - as...







Wile E said:


> Seeing this box, it's makes even less sense to me as to why you would use the restrictive PCI pass-through for your tubing. Just use the water tubing holes already in your case. You might even be able to still use your mosfet and chipset blocks if you did.


I'm a close to being a total noob in this business and mainly runs water for the look 
In the planning stage I considered lots of scenarios, like using internal mounting of pump, rad etc. or bolting base and case together to form a single unit, and of course also the direct connection to the base through the already made holes, but ended up with the above solution after all.
The case fully equipped is _very_ heavy, I guess close to 20 kg, so just to have a chance of handling it, I split the build in two. I've been assured that these Koolance VL4 couplings are of a high-flow quality and the tests I've done since last time have shown that neither these couplings nor the MOSFET/SB/NB-kit are the ones to blame for what _I_ considered being a low flow... it's the tiny, little EK pump, that simply delivers a "low" flow :shadedshu
I've decided to keep the MF/NB/SB blocks out of the loop - motherboard simply looks better to me without them  and I'm not sure if a "slow" flow isn't a good thing? 
Will of course keep an eye to temps once she's powered up and may later upgrade to a bigger pump. If needed...
Wow - sorry for this wall of text!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I have a couple of updates
> 
> First off, my Cooler Master Haf X arrived yesterday, this is the case compared to my old Termaltake Armor+
> 
> ...



So, thoughts between the two cases? Is it just thermals and acoustics?

Been thinking about these two for a little bit now and interested in your thoughts since your going from the TR to the CM.


----------



## Crazykenny (Jun 28, 2011)

Got my new case today.


----------



## Bow (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks great Kenny.


----------



## Crazykenny (Jun 28, 2011)

What do you guys think about those Enermax Apollish Vegas fans? Ordered 2x 140mm red for the top and 2x 120mm red for the H50 rad.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 28, 2011)

Crazykenny said:


> What do you guys think about those Enermax Apollish Vegas fans? Ordered 2x 140mm red for the top and 2x 120mm red for the H50 rad.



Like beddazling you computer, using golden teeth, huge diamond clocks hanging in neck.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 28, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Like beddazling you computer, using golden teeth, huge diamond clocks hanging in neck.



what similarity do apollish fans and flava flav have?


----------



## jzv (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Jan Kyster did not think of painting the crossfire bridge!


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 28, 2011)

jzv said:


> Thanks Jan Kyster did not think of painting the crossfire bridge!


I did something useful?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Masking underside and connectors...





Love painting things black! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only sprayed sides and top...





Sorry about the dust


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 28, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Love painting things black!



*I see a crossfire bridge, I must have it painted black...*


----------



## repman244 (Jun 28, 2011)

Even the desk is black, did you paint that aswell


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work in here guys, keep it up  I'll be back in a bit with a pic of my front room net rig... she's not too good for cable management 

Make that tomorrow, camera's at my mates.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 29, 2011)

repman244 said:


> Even the desk is black, did you paint that aswell


I paint everything that's floating on the desk... :shadedshu







Tip of the Day.

If you're going to use spray paint, make sure things *not* supposed to be painted are:

1. covered
2. moved outside paint zone
3. not your own stuff
4. same colour as paint

The camera came is in category 3... 

Took two hours of hard work, lots of elbow grease and propyl alchohol to get clean again. :shadedshu

And the camera owner just laughed at me


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Hah yeah once you start gaming on your lazy boy you can't go back, I moved my gaming PC down stairs to do the same thing lol



Absolutely! If only there was a more practical way of using a mouse/keyboard combo from your couch! For now, I've resigned to using a console controller scheme for FPS games 



mastrdrver said:


> So, thoughts between the two cases? Is it just thermals and acoustics?
> 
> Been thinking about these two for a little bit now and interested in your thoughts since your going from the TR to the CM.



Well, I would definitely recommend the HAF-X, the difference is like night and day in terms of acoustics, I just received my 120mm CM Excalibur fan for the video cards air duct (was using a 120mm Scythe fan before) and not only is this case hardly audible, but temps have droped significantly over my previous case. 

There's been a couple of times that I've had to double check to see if my PC was on, because I can hardly hear it now, with my Tt case you could tell the PC was on even being outside my office, most of my fans are connected to my MB and programmed to go over 60% only when the temp sensors go over 25 degrees, so most of the time the fans sound is just barely perceptible. 

I also like the aesthetics better for this case over the Tt, but that can be a matter of taste, I like the fact that even the case's interior is painted satin black, cable management is also much easier with this case, there's plenty of room to hide your cables, and the PSU shroud is really useful also. 

The Tt has a removable MB tray, but weights a ton, the HAF-X is also heavy, and doesn't come with a removable tray, but comes with little wheels that make it way easier to move your PC around. 

So far, I feel like this case has been a big improvement over the Armor+ I hope this make your decision easier, please let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 29, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Absolutely! If only there was a more practical way of using a mouse/keyboard combo from your couch! For now, I've resigned to using a console controller scheme for FPS games
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I too would highly recommend the HAF-X I love mine!







I put my wireless keyboard in my lap, and place a mouse pad on the couch and away I go.

See pictures.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 30, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Well, I would definitely recommend the HAF-X, the difference is like night and day in terms of acoustics, I just received my 120mm CM Excalibur fan for the video cards air duct (was using a 120mm Scythe fan before) and not only is this case hardly audible, but temps have droped significantly over my previous case.
> 
> There's been a couple of times that I've had to double check to see if my PC was on, because I can hardly hear it now, with my Tt case you could tell the PC was on even being outside my office, most of my fans are connected to my MB and programmed to go over 60% only when the temp sensors go over 25 degrees, so most of the time the fans sound is just barely perceptible.
> 
> ...



I do have the 932 and know what you talk about it being quite when having the fans plugged in to my board. Since I run my NH-D14 I run them at full speed to make sure the CPU stays below 60C even when gaming.

I was just thinking about moving to the TR mostly because it offers more room for larger "oversized" boards if I ever decide to move that way. I wasn't much concerned until you mentioned wiring. Will probably pass on the TR then.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jun 30, 2011)

While taking a break and enjoying all cabling in case is finally finished...






... he suddenly realised, he couldn't live with _this_ after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Rebuild #67.2A underway! 

Will bolt cooling box to case and let tubings run straight down through bottom of case/top of cooling box instead.

Isn't this just a wonderful and lovely hobby to have?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 30, 2011)

What kind of temps are you getting ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2011)

That looks stunning!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 30, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> While taking a break and enjoying all cabling in case is finally finished...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY069.jpg
> 
> ... he suddenly realised, he couldn't live with _this_ after all! http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/banana_sad.gif
> ...



Glad to see that you found out it wont work. I bet when you drill at the bottom, and work it threw that way, you can add back that MB loop.. how much feet of tubing was that?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I too would highly recommend the HAF-X I love mine!
> 
> I put my wireless keyboard in my lap, and place a mouse pad on the couch and away I go.



Nice! I have a Logitech DiNovo Mini keyboard/mouse combo, it's really small, and cannot be used for FPS game play as a regular keyboard/mouse combo due to its size, I bought it for when I had m HTPC in the bedroom, and using a full keyboard would've been akward, now that my HTPC is in the game room I'll probably get a new wireless keyboard and mouse, thanks for the advice and the pics! 

Any recommendations for the keyboard and mouse?



mastrdrver said:


> I do have the 932 and know what you talk about it being quite when having the fans plugged in to my board. Since I run my NH-D14 I run them at full speed to make sure the CPU stays below 60C even when gaming.
> 
> I was just thinking about moving to the TR mostly because it offers more room for larger "oversized" boards if I ever decide to move that way. I wasn't much concerned until you mentioned wiring. Will probably pass on the TR then.
> 
> Thanks for the info though.



Sure bro, both the CM HAF-X and the Tt Armor+ are the same size, but the CM case offers more ways to do all your cable management, I also like the fact that the PSU is in the bottom instead of the top of the case, IMO that helps with the thermals too 

Hope you get the HAF-X, you won't be disappointed 



Jan Kyster said:


> While taking a break and enjoying all cabling in case is finally finished..
> ... he suddenly realised, he couldn't live with _this_ after all!
> Rebuild #67.2A underway!
> Will bolt cooling box to case and let tubings run straight down through bottom of case/top of cooling box instead.
> ...



OMG, that's a realy nice rig  can I ask for your advice if I ever decide to go for water cooling? If only I were not such a chicken shit when it comes to building a custom water cooling loop 

Great setup man!  

Finally got my TX-NR609 today, Newegg made me an offer I couldn't refuse, the receiver and two Klipsch Reference RF-52 II B speakers for $799, almost $500 off the regular price! And all with free shipping 






I'm using the Audyssey DSX feature for a "front wide" setup, using 5 front speakers for vertical sound dimension, plus 2 surround speakers, you would not believe the listening experience from this setup!






I removed the speakers screens for this shot, but I leave them on all the time, looks really tight! 

Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 1, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice! I have a Logitech DiNovo Mini keyboard/mouse combo, it's really small, and cannot be used for FPS game play as a regular keyboard/mouse combo due to its size, I bought it for when I had m HTPC in the bedroom, and using a full keyboard would've been akward, now that my HTPC is in the game room I'll probably get a new wireless keyboard and mouse, thanks for the advice and the pics!
> 
> Any recommendations for the keyboard and mouse?



I like the Microsoft sidewinder x6 as it is the width of my lap and the number pad is detachable, it also has programable macro keys I like that I can have keys to launch specific apps and games, and I use the Sidewinder x8 mouse it goes up to 4,000 DPI, and and the reciver is good for up to 15 feet and can recharge while you play if need be, but I get about 19 hours  a full weekend friday - sunday evening of play before I need to charge it so it gets great battery life.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jul 1, 2011)

I love my microsft arc keyboard for a livingroom coffee table htpc keyboard.  Its actually horrible for typing or gaming but looks classy as hell.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> two Klipsch Reference RF-52 II B speakers for $799, almost $500 off the regular price! And all with free shipping



omg  500$ off the regular price, you must be lucky


----------



## Fatal (Jul 1, 2011)

This is what my computer looks like now. Sorry for the poor pictures I'm terrible at taking pictures.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks good Fatal.. I really miss my crossfire 5870's... Oh, how great they were


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice and clean Fatal, can't even see the wires without straining my eyes 

I've just done pretty much the same thing with my Raven 2 - cable sleeving all over and getting the red and black theme looking good.
The 3 180mm bottom fans were hard to sleeve because of the switches in the top of the case. I removed the wires from the switches, sleeved then re-soldered them back on. Lots of work, but worth it


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jul 1, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What kind of temps are you getting ?


Oh, temps are not the issue here. Going for looks only 



Cold Storm said:


> Glad to see that you found out it wont work. I bet when you drill at the bottom, and work it threw that way, you can add back that MB loop.. how much feet of tubing was that?


Again, for looks only I'll keep the the MB blocks out of the rig. 
Neither the few inches of tubing nor the 7 angled fittings were the cause of the "slow" flow. The DCP 2.2 is just not that powerful. 
Flow was good from the start from what I know now. Learning my little bits every day... 



15th Warlock said:


> ...can I ask for your advice if I ever decide to go for water cooling?


That is so *not* recommended! :shadedshu
Unless of course you like to do rebuild after rebuild after rebuild... 



Fatal said:


> Sorry for the poor pictures I'm terrible at taking pictures.


But you certainly know how to put a cool looking rig together! 

With a bit of masking I would get that ugly brown CrossFire bridge into the same red/black theme though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 1, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Oh, temps are not the issue here. Going for looks only
> 
> Again, for looks only I'll keep the the MB blocks out of the rig.
> Neither the few inches of tubing nor the 7 angled fittings were the cause of the "slow" flow. The DCP 2.2 is just not that powerful.
> Flow was good from the start from what I know now. Learning my little bits every day...




Yes your right on the factor that the pump wasn't powerful enough only because of the length of the loop.

the EK, DCP 2.2 is only 2.2m so. Ruffly 7.2f is the length of the loop it will do.. Reason why I asked on the tube length is that it looks well over the 7.2f it needs.. So.. if you do what you say your going to do, to cut the loop down on tubing, you should still have enough "head" to get that mb top on.. If you wanted to.. That's all I'm going at when I asked the question


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 1, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> While taking a break and enjoying all cabling in case is finally finished...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY069.jpg
> 
> ... he suddenly realised, he couldn't live with _this_ after all! http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/banana_sad.gif
> ...



Yes.  Fascinating and frustrating at the same time.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 2, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> what similarity do apollish fans and flava flav have?



Both overly flashy and ugly?



15th Warlock said:


> Nice! I have a Logitech DiNovo Mini keyboard/mouse combo, it's really small, and cannot be used for FPS game play as a regular keyboard/mouse combo due to its size, I bought it for when I had m HTPC in the bedroom, and using a full keyboard would've been akward, now that my HTPC is in the game room I'll probably get a new wireless keyboard and mouse, thanks for the advice and the pics!
> 
> Any recommendations for the keyboard and mouse?
> 
> ...


You are gonna think I'm crazy, but do yourself a favor and try ditching the front wide setup, and bi-amping your mains instead. You won't believe the difference it makes in sound quality in the mains, especially with stereo music.



Jan Kyster said:


> Oh, temps are not the issue here. Going for looks only
> 
> Again, for looks only I'll keep the the MB blocks out of the rig.
> Neither the few inches of tubing nor the 7 angled fittings were the cause of the "slow" flow. The DCP 2.2 is just not that powerful.
> ...


Temps are always an issue, even if looks are primarily what you are after. Good looks are pointless if your hardware overheats. You still need to monitor your temps, no ifs, ands or buts.

And he's right about tubing length. It will help a great deal.


----------



## Fatal (Jul 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks good Fatal.. I really miss my crossfire 5870's... Oh, how great they were



Yeah I like the way crossfire it looks 



scaminatrix said:


> Nice and clean Fatal, can't even see the wires without straining my eyes
> 
> I've just done pretty much the same thing with my Raven 2 - cable sleeving all over and getting the red and black theme looking good.
> The 3 180mm bottom fans were hard to sleeve because of the switches in the top of the case. I removed the wires from the switches, sleeved then re-soldered them back on. Lots of work, but worth it



I need to tidy up the back a bit will look into sleeving those wires. 



Jan Kyster said:


> Oh, temps are not the issue here. Going for looks only
> 
> Again, for looks only I'll keep the the MB blocks out of the rig.
> Neither the few inches of tubing nor the 7 angled fittings were the cause of the "slow" flow. The DCP 2.2 is just not that powerful.
> ...



I just saw the CrossFire bridge masking. I see you can paint it or use heat shrink will have to see which looks better. Hell really just long as its not looking the way it does


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110702/P1010289340.jpg



didn't you post this earlier this morning?
did it disappear?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2011)

that was another thread


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2011)

ohhhh, that would explain it*facepalm*


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110702/P1010289340.jpg


It's something from apple...right?


----------



## Schelle (Jul 2, 2011)

It is a Mac mini, or?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110702/P1010289340.jpg



Is that a discreet little power light?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 2, 2011)

sure is a mac mini , with the c2d, gf 9400, 500gb hd, and 2gb memory, will put in 4gb memory, and a used 120gb ssd, or a momentus xt500gb sometime next month

will also get it anodized black


----------



## sy5tem (Jul 3, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> let tubings run straight down through bottom of case/top of cooling box instead.



nice thing there, is that a box you made yourself or bought ?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sure is a mac mini , with the c2d, gf 9400, 500gb hd, and 2gb memory, will put in 4gb memory, and a used 120gb ssd, or a momentus xt500gb sometime next month
> 
> will also get it anodized black



Best mini PC out there right now. Everything else in that size is either retardedly slow (atom powered), or hugely overpriced.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 3, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> nice thing there, is that a box you made yourself or bought ?



if you take the time, to go a few pages back, you can see, that he made it himself


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jul 3, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yes your right on the factor that the pump wasn't powerful enough...


Especially with kinks in the tubing! :shadedshu
Got a major shock yesterday when I dismantled the thing. One of those "Brain to eyes: Reception denied!" experiences. 
The tube above the pump was not only kinked but was in a 90 degree sharp bend! 
Could not believe how on earth that passed inspections... but thinking a bit cooler today, I've decided it may have happened during connecting/disconnecting the Koolance quick connect. Tube wasn't secured inside the box, so it _is_ a probable explanation.

That and of course me being such a noob... 

Appreciate your feedbacks, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Wile E said:


> ...You still need to monitor your temps, no ifs, ands or buts.


Oh! this baby will be monitored like no pc have ever been monitored before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sy5tem said:


> nice thing there, is that a box you made yourself or bought ?


See post #16988 - this thread has slowly been derailed into my building log... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New state of "Your PC ATM", masking components before drilling additional holes in bottom:





"Upgrading" from M3 threads to M4 threads 





New stands by converting some fitting extenders:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Best mini PC out there right now. Everything else in that size is either retardedly slow (atom powered), or hugely overpriced.



Yeah...but it's a....Mac. 


Just kidding... 



Jan Kyster said:


> "Upgrading" from M3 threads to M4 threads
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY073.jpg



Dude, that's a scary picture.  Looks like you're drilling into your PSU!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Especially with kinks in the tubing! :shadedshu
> Got a major shock yesterday when I dismantled the thing. One of those "Brain to eyes: Reception denied!" experiences.
> The tube above the pump was not only kinked but was in a 90 degree sharp bend!
> Could not believe how on earth that passed inspections... but thinking a bit cooler today, I've decided it may have happened during connecting/disconnecting the Koolance quick connect. Tube wasn't secured inside the box, so it _is_ a probable explanation.
> ...





We're all noobs at some point. 


I think it took two system loops for myself til I really could get the factor. So, don't feel bad about it.. You get so antsy about wanting to see the temps, you forget that stuff takes time, or you just lose track of that one thing you had in your head back when... 

Now, that you got everything straight, can't wait to see how it looks when your finished.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

UD7 is getting a new home, until then, I have all of this to detail out before it goes in a new box


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> UD7 is getting a new home, until then, I have all of this to detail out before it goes in a new box
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110704/DSC02349.jpg



Really exquisite parts, but sadly, the red of the mushkins doesnt quite fit into the picture


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

The timings and ability of both sets of mushkins I own well outweigh the red spreaders

Neither kit has a warranty I can claim, maybe a paint job is in order, but I am too lazy for that honestly. At least looking at all the hardware on the table I have to polish and clean, then the fact I just cleaned the ol' 800D as if it was brand new to sell it, its last on the to-do list Also, that's what the chrome Ballistix fan is for, it covers the spreaders unless you are at a very uncomfortable angle


----------



## theonedub (Jul 5, 2011)

What is replacing the 800D?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had this TJ11 in the basement I need to get done, and it seemed a fitting case to replace the 800D.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> UD7 is getting a new home, until then, I have all of this to detail out before it goes in a new box
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110704/DSC02349.jpg


A box with a shipping label to me, right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

theJesus said:


> A box with a shipping label to me, right?



sure, that can be done.....for the right price!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I've had this TJ11 in the basement I need to get done, and it seemed a fitting case to replace the 800D.



Pics ?


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Pics ?



Yes, now please. Kaythnkx.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

ran into an issue during cleaning, if the macro worked out right I might have some gruesome images.

So I was cleaning the board, while doing it I knocked some TIM down the side of the proc, under the latch. At this point I figure release the latch and blow it out with air, then while I'm here, I could touch up the lapping on my 860. So when I pulled it I saw this....








So then I flip my proc over, and after a bit of cleaning I realized I blew a pad right off the bottom of the proc....








So now to do some testing after I bent the pins back. The board was just running, so I'm thinking the pad that I had to remove from the end of one of the pins in the socket isn't very needed. At least I hope!


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2011)

Ouch! looks like you have at least four other pads that want to come off too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah its not looking good either way. Only thing I can think is that I played a little too hard with that set of Hypers I had. Didn't have this issue when I was busting those Tridents balls at 24-2500mhz....really at a loss. I just hope it still runs at this point.

*makes offering to over clocking gods*  I won't beat it anymore, I promise


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn Sneeky, that sucks man.

I have a DFI P45 and E6600 available if you need a backup


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

I still have the laptop and a sandybridge build to go with, I just wanted to get this into the TJ, now I got another delay...lol


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sure, that can be done.....for the right price!


My new job doesn't pay _that_ much 


sneekypeet said:


> ran into an issue during cleaning, if the macro worked out right I might have some gruesome images.
> 
> So I was cleaning the board, while doing it I knocked some TIM down the side of the proc, under the latch. At this point I figure release the latch and blow it out with air, then while I'm here, I could touch up the lapping on my 860. So when I pulled it I saw this....
> 
> ...


Ouch!  Hopefully you can still get it to work, but if not I'll take it for the cost of shipping lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah its not looking good either way. Only thing I can think is that I played a little too hard with that set of Hypers I had. Didn't have this issue when I was busting those Tridents balls at 24-2500mhz....really at a loss. I just hope it still runs at this point.
> 
> *makes offering to over clocking gods*  I won't beat it anymore, I promise



So that thing was still running before you pulled it out for cleaning... How long was it OC'd for and How high???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

well I was running 4.0 with 2000mhz ram speeds. Just dropped it to 3.6 to lower the volts and heat dramatically, and dropped the ram to stock 1600 speeds. Was literally gaming on it in L4D2 and dirt3 before i tore it down.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> well I was running 4.0 with 2000mhz ram speeds. Just dropped it to 3.6 to lower the volts and heat dramatically, and dropped the ram to stock 1600 speeds. Was literally gaming on it in L4D2 and dirt3 before i tore it down.



Shit I never have seen anything like that.... Usually something like that happens there is some issues like shutting down or blue screen or something to give you some kind of clue something like that has happened. Wow the 860's a study CPU's makes me worry for my i7 2600k makes me want to check my pads  

Any thought as too what could have caused it??? By any chance you got the Foxconn socket on that board? Possible memory overclock that caused it?

Edit I mean I saw the bent pin but was it bent before or after the incident


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Any thought as too what could have caused it???



Could have been the first set of hypers I had. Tried windows boots at 2000mhz 6-7-6-18 with like 1.8V, live and learn right?

Literally the last time I looked was after much more abuse with PSC Tridents, had a few kits since, but that Hyper kit was the only ones I went balls out on!

Cadaveca linked me to the white papers, it is a memory voltage pin (pin 2-AL iirc)


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Could have been the first set of hypers I had. Tried windows boots at 2000mhz 6-7-6-18 with like 1.8V, live and learn right?



LOL Yeah the 1.8v of Dram voltage might of done it. Live and learn is right.... But didn't you say the RAM was stock clocked for 1600mhz??? If so getting it too boot at 2000mhz is freaking impressive probably impressive enough to warrant destroying a CPU. I am impressed at least with such low timings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2011)

well the other day I was running 4.0ghz with 2K ram 8-8-8, but I got a BSOD, ram failed memtest. Set it back to stock and it passed overnight of it, so I assume it may have hindered my OC, but it seemed it was still stable and functional.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> well the other day I was running 4.0ghz with 2K ram 8-8-8, but I got a BSOD, ram failed memtest. Set it back to stock and it passed overnight of it, so I assume it may have hindered my OC, but it seemed it was still stable and functional.



got yah.... Still a little more fragile then i would have thought it to be but oh well go grab that SB build and lets have some fun  Even If I can't afford new shit right now I am living vicariously through others!  But I should be back on my feet soon got some propects


----------



## EiSFX (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry for the crappy pics done with my GF's 15" MacBook PRO

but this is my PS at the moment

Just updated Specs to my new Rig


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh muh gosh sneeky you messed that thing up hard lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Oh muh gosh sneeky you messed that thing up hard lol.



I was always told, if you are going to do something, go at it all-in, or don't do it at all. Seems I did just that


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha. Yeah, there does seem to be a pattern of behavior emerging...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2011)

she is alive!!!!!!!! running memtest with just proc, memory, card, and board!!!!!!!


----------



## JATownes (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats Sneeky.  I was/still am a little worried for you, but if its alive you can breathe a (little) sigh of relief.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Congrats Sneeky.  I was/still am a little worried for you, but if its alive you can breathe a (little) sigh of relief.



I almost assume its been running as you saw it ^^^ for almost 2 months?!?!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> she is alive!!!!!!!! running memtest with just proc, memory, card, and board!!!!!!!



I amazed it is running.  Bent pins in the socket usually spell doom.  How did you straighten them?

And how come the pad on the back doesn't affect it?

Asking too many questions.  Just enjoy it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I amazed it is running.  Bent pins in the socket usually spell doom.  How did you straighten them?
> 
> And how come the pad on the back doesn't affect it?
> 
> Asking too many questions.  Just enjoy it.



I'm amazed , but errors are popping up over the long haul...more testing.

Pad is one of many DDR3 voltage points, I assume its tied to only one ram slot and maybe I can swap things around for some love.

I bent them back with the tip of an exact-o knife


----------



## theJesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night, I _finally_ got around to cutting out the rest of the mounting bracket to fit the H50 on my GPU.  Pics to follow in roughly 11~12 hours.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jul 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Dude, that's a scary picture.  Looks like you're drilling into your PSU!


This will probably freak you out then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








But don't worry, no PSU was harmed during these takes! 
Nice piece of steel to make holes for tubes. Only needed to lightly file the edges. 
Of course there was an existing 3 mm hole that got in the way, but for looks the tube _had_ to run there...

Had to strip the cooling box completely for the rebuild...





The smallest pump in the world... and some anti-kink measures!





Running final (?) leaktest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The back is much cleaner now... 





Even thought of turning the 5870 into a true slave-card by unsoldering/removing ports, but it is nice to have in case of trouble further ahead...






 hmmm, seems I needs to adjust some of those brackets.

Like the new spacers, one of them is used for cabling to cooling box...





Leaktest is running and everything looks to be tight. If time permits I'll finish cabling and close the cooling box later today/tonight.

Will (most probably!  ) post temp stats and some final pics then... thanks for watching and for the nice comments!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ That's some great looking stuff.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 6, 2011)

Random upgrades, sorry for the bad CP pics...

Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200.12 32mb cache SATA HDD
Logitech Rumble Gamepad F510 USb gamepad
DeepCool V4000 GPU Cooler
DeepCool Ice Edge 400 FS (i slap this to my sister's i5 760)


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> This will probably freak you out then! http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/biggrin3.gif
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY082.jpg
> 
> But don't worry, no PSU was harmed during these takes!
> ...



Nice. Very clean looking now.  

Glad to know there weren't any unintended holes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a nice setup! would be awesome setup for a inline TEC block to cool the water down even more and not be inside the case HAHA


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> This will probably freak you out then! http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/smilies/biggrin3.gif
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY082.jpg
> 
> But don't worry, no PSU was harmed during these takes!
> ...



That is a very nice finish on your MDF.  That stuff can be fickle to work with and you did an outstanding job.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I bent them back with the tip of an exact-o knife



Tried that once and didn't work for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is my first GIF


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 6, 2011)

I snapped a few pins off of Gas2100's old LGA775 board (P5KC) while I was bending them back, it's still alive to this day.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is a nice setup! would be awesome setup for a inline TEC block to cool the water down even more and not be inside the case HAHA
> 
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY104.jpg



I love the level of craftsmanship, almost like you bought that off the shelf!


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 7, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Sure bro, both the CM HAF-X and the Tt Armor+ are the same size, but the CM case offers more ways to do all your cable management, I also like the fact that the PSU is in the bottom instead of the top of the case, IMO that helps with the thermals too
> 
> Hope you get the HAF-X, you won't be disappointed



I'm actually planning to see if I can put this MM motherboard tray in to my HAF 932 without cutting it up too much. Will get a couple bolt downs as I don't really care if I can or can not remove the tray from the case.

Should be interesting.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 7, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm actually planning to see if I can put this MM motherboard tray in to my HAF 932 without cutting it up too much. Will get a couple bolt downs as I don't really care if I can or can not remove the tray from the case.
> 
> Should be interesting.



please post plenty of pics


----------



## jzv (Jul 8, 2011)

I painted the crossfire bridge black !  And found some reference Sapphire cards instead of the crappy XFX.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2011)

update:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> update:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42844&stc=1&d=1310172531
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42845&stc=1&d=1310172531
> ...





Looking good. 


Ever think about renaming those short cuts?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 9, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Ever think about renaming those short cuts?



Why? I install windows like every couple of weeks, can't be bothered.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Why? I install windows like every couple of weeks, can't be bothered.



you know I have to dig at something... 


Folders man... folders... J/k

We all know why you change windows like your underwear.. we see the stuff to prove it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice work Jan Kyster! I dig those radiator pedestal's, it looks clean with your setup.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm amazed , but errors are popping up over the long haul...more testing.
> 
> Pad is one of many DDR3 voltage points, I assume its tied to only one ram slot and maybe I can swap things around for some love.
> 
> I bent them back with the tip of an exact-o knife



Can you get a small blob of solder to stick? 

Killing cpus and gpus with extreme voltage is always fun.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Can you get a small blob of solder to stick?
> 
> Killing cpus and gpus with extreme voltage is always fun.



Honestly it has tested as-is to be fully functional still. I had thought that, but if it works i don't think I'm gonna go poking that bear with a stick anytime soon


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Last night, I _finally_ got around to cutting out the rest of the mounting bracket to fit the H50 on my GPU.  Pics to follow in roughly 11~12 hours.


Alright, I totally lied about those pics, I never got time.  Anyway, time to deliver.






Sorry for the quality, it was taken in low light with point 'n' shoot.

edit:  Yes I know that's not exactly optimal placement for the rad, but I couldn't really fit it anywhere else except outside the case  and it's a sealed loop, so that wasn't exactly possible unless I left the side panel off.  Also, I just threw two more 120mm fans in there, one on top of the card and one below.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 10, 2011)

Love the H50 on the VGA, and the Coolit TEC cooling. I gots me both of those too! 

Personally, i think where it is is fine. Too bad the case doesn't have a fan hole in the bottom of the case though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Love the H50 on the VGA, and the Coolit TEC cooling. I gots me both of those too!
> 
> Personally, i think where it is is fine.* Too bad the case doesn't have a fan hole in the bottom of the case though*.



It doesn't now... "wink, wink"....


Looks like Jesus has something to do in the coming week.. 


I do like it Jesus.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Alright, I totally lied about those pics, I never got time.  Anyway, time to deliver.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110710/IMG_1986-brighter.jpg
> 
> ...



So you put a cpu cooler on a gpu?  What about the rest of the card?  What model gpu is it?

I guess the important thing are the temps you're getting.  Very clever anyway.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

i have an extra h50,maybe i should do that too


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

No, putting a fan hole on the bottom would be a horrible idea for me.  For one, I'd need to put the feet back on the case, and even then I don't think it would get enough airflow, but even if it did, it would suck up way too much dust.


PopcornMachine said:


> So you put a cpu cooler on a gpu?  What about the rest of the card?  What model gpu is it?
> 
> I guess the important thing are the temps you're getting.  Very clever anyway.


Yes, it's a reference GTX 560 Ti.  The rest of the card is cooled with the stock cooling plate, which provides full coverage, then I added some vrm/mem sinks on top of that, and there are now two 120mm fans blowing across the card top and bottom, as well as a 250mm side panel fan.  GPU temps range from 10-20c lower now and the board feels just about the same to the touch.  I'm getting ~39c idle and when I ran furmark I don't remember seeing more than 55~60c I think.

Temps would be lower I think if I put the rad outside the case though, and my CPU temps did rise about 5c after I put it in.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> No, putting a fan hole on the bottom would be a horrible idea for me.  For one, I'd need to put the feet back on the case, and even then I don't think it would get enough airflow, but even if it did, it would suck up way too much dust.



what if you had the rad on the bottom of the case and a fan blowing into it  so airflow wouldn't be a problem?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 10, 2011)

I posted abut this in the Cable Management Helpdesk but I thought I'd share it here too.
Horizontal Right Angle SATA cable (not the normal type of right angle connection) has helped me aesthetically with my combination of Raven 2 + Crosshair IV Formula.
Before:
View attachment 42863

View attachment 42864

After:
View attachment 42865

View attachment 42866

The cables used:
View attachment 42867

Available from cheesefeat's shop on eBay. And I can help with worldwide sourcing if need be.


----------



## erek (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> what if you had the rad on the bottom of the case and a fan blowing into it  so airflow wouldn't be a problem?


I'm not sure exactly what you mean.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean.



the rad would be mounted directly to the bottom of the case and then you put a fan on top of the rad pushing air through it....don't know how to be clearer other than drawing a diagram


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> the rad would be mounted directly to the bottom of the case and then you put a fan on top of the rad pushing air through it....don't know how to be clearer other than drawing a diagram


Oh, that's pretty much exactly what I was meaning by putting a fan hole on the bottom in the first place.  It would just suck up too much dust from my floor and I feel that air-flow would be too restricted unless I raised the case high enough.

Also, that tubing isn't very flexible, so it's hard to get it to go certain ways, but I guess that's good so it doesn't kink.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Oh, that's pretty much exactly what I was meaning by putting a fan hole on the bottom in the first place.  It would just suck up too much dust from my floor and I feel that air-flow would be too restricted unless I raised the case high enough.
> 
> Also, that tubing isn't very flexible, so it's hard to get it to go certain ways, but I guess that's good so it doesn't kink.



it wouldn't be sucking dust up from your floor in that config,and if you put a nice san ace,delta,GT it would be fine for airflow


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> it wouldn't be sucking dust up from your floor in that config,and if you put a nice san ace,delta,GT it would be fine for airflow


How would it not suck up dust from my floor?

edit:  Derp, I just realized that you're talking about making it exhaust out the bottom, not intake.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> How would it not suck up dust from my floor?
> 
> edit:  Derp, I just realized that you're talking about making it exhaust out the bottom, not intake.



yes


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

That might not be a bad idea, but I can't be arsed to mod this case anymore since I'm sick of it and want a new one lol


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That might not be a bad idea, but I can't be arsed to mod this case anymore since I'm sick of it and want a new one lol



it'd take 5min with a drill and some tinsnips(yes it's ghetto but it's all i've got atm ),faster with some decent tools


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> it'd take 5min with a drill and some tinsnips(yes it's ghetto but it's all i've got atm ),faster with some decent tools


I've got a dremel with some reinforced cut-off discs, but you're forgetting that I'd need to take everything out of the case so I don't get metal dust in everything.  Either that, or try to cover everything up somehow.  Regardless, I am really fucking lazy and it took me like a month or something to finally get around to finishing that little bracket.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 10, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I've got a dremel with some reinforced cut-off discs, but you're forgetting that I'd need to take everything out of the case so I don't get metal dust in everything.  Either that, or try to cover everything up somehow.  Regardless, I am really fucking lazy and it took me like a month or something to finally get around to finishing that little bracket.



i completely understand when i mod cases around the house i leave everything in and just be "careful" .granted it's just small things that don't cause harm generally


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm actually planning to see if I can put this MM motherboard tray in to my HAF 932 without cutting it up too much. Will get a couple bolt downs as I don't really care if I can or can not remove the tray from the case.
> 
> Should be interesting.



This one will also fit the SR-2 boards: http://www.mountainmods.com/modular-hptxsr2-motherboard-tray-assembly-p-567.html


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

For the night owls of TPU, or for those just waking up, I am reserving this space for images of a TJ11, as soon as it finishes bleeding the loop

Likely countdown is roughly one hour 

EDIT:
Sorry for the un-edited photos. The rig in the images is what I usually shop em with. SO none the less, I still have some pretty good angles and shots to deliver, as promised!

All the goods, prepped on the mobo tray:






Gotta do a bit of leak testing.....dry as a bone BTW:





A through the window shot:





And a step back to admire it all:


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool beans.

Still bummed out I didn't luck into your old 800D.  I saw you mention you were getting rid of it and searched around, but sadly it was gone.  To a 3 poster


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Cool beans.
> 
> Still bummed out I didn't luck into your old 800D.  I saw you mention you were getting rid of it and searched around, but sadly it was gone.  To a 3 poster



3 posts made his money no less green Sorry man, it was a spur of the moment sale so I could get motivated for the TJ11. More importantly, I added the pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 11, 2011)

sweet setup!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2011)

That case sure is easy on the eyes. Too bad the price tag and that 8 pin aren't.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> For the night owls of TPU, or for those just waking up, I am reserving this space for images of a TJ11, as soon as it finishes bleeding the loop
> 
> Likely countdown is roughly one hour
> 
> ...



Stop it! I can't be watching pron at work!:shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> That case sure is easy on the eyes. Too bad the price tag and that 8 pin aren't.



Isn't too easy on the back, had to go up two stories with that thing
Price tag is, well, expensive, can't argue that.
The 8-pin tucks away much nicer, I just had the wiring there so the bulk of the cable would sit behind the tray. Of course the radiator covers it all when its all together in the case anyways


@ Thrackan....there are no nudes, it's all dressed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2011)

Ouch. I've had to do a single flight of stairs before carrying my rig, I wasn't too happy about it. How much does that thing weigh anyways?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

well first guess when I took it out of the box (empty) was 40-45 pounds. *goes to check specs for certainty*

SilverStone listing shows 17.4kg/38.36 pounds.


With all my stuff in it as you see it, it felt like I was lugging 65-70 pounds easy! Not too bad in itself, but the awkwardness of the size makes doorways and stairs a bit tougher


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> well first guess when I took it out of the box (empty) was 40-45 pounds. *goes to check specs for certainty*
> 
> SilverStone listing shows 17.4kg/38.36 pounds.
> 
> ...



Throw it on a scale and snap a pic


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

I could give that a go, but that means I got to move it again, and that requires sleep first.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> well first guess when I took it out of the box (empty) was 40-45 pounds. *goes to check specs for certainty*
> 
> SilverStone listing shows 17.4kg/38.36 pounds.
> 
> ...



yup they're a hefty beast just like my RV02 + all the gear I'd have to estimate around 25~28KG I could just imagine adding water and how much lighter it would be....

Oh and sneeky it's looking damn fine


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

I used the RV02 for a while....built very similar. I do know this chassis is a ton more solid in feel and steel thickness....just switched the room around for the left handed case setup. Had a few boot issues, but she is back to stock after a CMOS clear and running tip top!  

I really need to get some sleep soon:S


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2011)

ooo  hey sneeky just one more thing why is it that you have two fans together on one side of the rad


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

For the single I assume you are speaking of. The rear I/O plate offset is too deep to use a single fan to attach the rad to (without hitting it). So I took a fan I wasn't using, gutted it, and used the fan frame as a spacer to allow the rad not to hit the steel


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahhhh very sneeky indeed, nice ghetto mod


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2011)

I really couldn't see any way around it, if I didn't use a fan I had on hand, I would have had to ordered essentially the same thing anyways.

Edit: also by dropping the rad another 25mm+, it made the rad hang low enough to adorn it with the case badge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2011)

That case is a thing of beauty Sneeky!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> A through the window shot:



Nice job, one fo the cleanest water rigs I've seen in a while.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Agreed, lip-smackingly sexy. It's hard to find a decent water rig that has a minimalist look.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> For the night owls of TPU, or for those just waking up, I am reserving this space for images of a TJ11, as soon as it finishes bleeding the loop
> 
> Likely countdown is roughly one hour
> 
> ...



WAY BETTER than an 800D for sure granted at nearly twice the cost.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2011)

wires managed?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2011)

better, much better!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course, no temp difference, so I wasted my time to please the wire-management Nazi.



:shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 12, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> better, much better!



Agreed, I am surprised no temp difference though.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a tray standing up on my desk, not a case. So airflow wasn't exactly even an issue to begin with.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice shots, peet.  Not sure if you ever saw my TJ07:







http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133051


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

^My favorite case of all times!   Got a shot of the inside?


----------



## sy5tem (Jul 13, 2011)

little update for me  some hardware upgrade my pc went from this --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to this ------------------------------------------------------------>





now i need to change the tubing something as append with xspc pump and it seem's i ad rust in my loop!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> little update for me  some hardware upgrade my pc went from this --> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1674/p4210110.jpg
> 
> to this ------------------------------------------------------------>
> http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/7894/p6300399.jpg
> ...



What block do you have on that GPU's?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^My favorite case of all times!   Got a shot of the inside?



There's more in the thread, but I kinda skipped a lot of the internal stuff in a rush to get it back together.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2011)

In this thread?  If so I'll look for for it later. (Working ATM)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> In this thread?  If so I'll look for for it later. (Working ATM)



If you can't view TPU right, you shouldn't be viewing it at all! 


me  you


Link under his name man...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 13, 2011)

Purchased this for an amazing price, put it in and all works well.






It's X4 955


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 14, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Nice shots, peet.  Not sure if you ever saw my TJ07:
> 
> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5683/assembled2.jpg
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133051



I was just thinking (a bad thing I know), what if you were to water those 6970s?

I have a 6950 and while the temps weren't too bad, the noise at load was like a turbine.  Not a trivial expense, but I'm glad I got a water block for it (even though it is a EK of now questionable quality).

Perhaps that case is so special that noise is not a concern, but it would add to the coolness.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 14, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Alright, I totally lied about those pics, I never got time.  Anyway, time to deliver.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110710/IMG_1986-brighter.jpg
> 
> ...



lol, first time i ever saw an h50 on a gpu.... creative. it was a few pages back but i havent read this thread in a while.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw a True 120 on a gpu before, even had a 3000rpm Ultra Kaze on it. Better than Watercooling


----------



## d3fct (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I saw a True 120 on a gpu before, even had a 3000rpm Ultra Kaze on it. Better than Watercooling


lol, really now that would be a site to see..


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2011)

Read more here:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?259690-GF100-amp-True-Copper-Convex-lapped


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107919&stc=1&d=1285336029
> 
> Read more here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?259690-GF100-amp-True-Copper-Convex-lapped



Those temps are amazing 41 c @ load. . . .


----------



## sy5tem (Jul 14, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> What block do you have on that GPU's?



old for 6950 was ek,
and for my 2xgtx570 im using 2x koolance VID-NX580


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107919&stc=1&d=1285336029
> 
> Read more here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?259690-GF100-amp-True-Copper-Convex-lapped



I like the foam blocks to hold up the heatsink so it doesn't break the card in half. 

Now the real trick would be going multi-gpu.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer the zip ties holding the cooler to the card.......


----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)

New case arrived , don't have any other shots ready for now...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> New case arrived , don't have any other shots ready for now...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5628.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5635.jpg



Kitty looking for a new box to jump into?


----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. Been there myself before. 



repman244 said:


> New case arrived , don't have any other shots ready for now...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5628.jpg



You can tell from this picture that the thought was already there.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107919&stc=1&d=1285336029
> 
> Read more here:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?259690-GF100-amp-True-Copper-Convex-lapped



Very interesting. Of course, long before that I strapped a ThermalTake Big Typhoon onto my X1800XL, so it only seems natural, given the high thermal load current CPU coolers can handle. 

That said, that's one awesome picture, without a doubt. Makes me want to put my Noctua NH-C14 on my 6950 2GB.

Hmmm...got a thermalright 2900XT cooler, which has the same 45 degree twist to the chip. Wife is home on vacation...could be an interesting project, except I already got real water on my "play" HD6950.

Thanks very much for the link, really!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> In this thread?  If so I'll look for for it later. (Working ATM)



Right below the pics I posted, I put a link to my project log.  More pics are there. 



Cold Storm said:


> If you can't view TPU right, you shouldn't be viewing it at all!
> 
> 
> me  you
> ...







PopcornMachine said:


> I was just thinking (a bad thing I know), what if you were to water those 6970s?
> 
> I have a 6950 and while the temps weren't too bad, the noise at load was like a turbine.  Not a trivial expense, but I'm glad I got a water block for it (even though it is a EK of now questionable quality).
> 
> Perhaps that case is so special that noise is not a concern, but it would add to the coolness.



If I watercool the 6970's, I would change the top chipset block out for a 45 rotary and bring the loop to the cards next, then bring it out the bottom to the rad underneath.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks t ski, totally missed that, was hurrying up before the boss walked in on me while I was on TPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks t ski, totally missed that, was hurrying up before the boss walked in on me while I was on TOU



CP =


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

thank you sir!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5632.jpg



I hazu nao!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5632.jpg



My cat does the same thing. We got a box from one of my wifes online orders and it loves it so much we decided to leave it in the living room for it.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)

A couple of shots of a build for my sister































I'll post a few shots of my rig later when I'm done with all the cables


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks t ski, totally missed that, was hurrying up before the boss walked in on me while I was on TPU



Lame... still not viewing it right.. If it's a tech site, the boss should be thankful he/she has someone that can fix a mess instead of spend $100's on someone to do it for ya.. 


I have mine open all day at work. while the boss walks threw the office.


Nice flow of colors Rep
Looking good


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> A couple of shots of a build for my sister
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5619.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice build for your sis, are you gonna overclock it or will she?


----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice build for your sis, are you gonna overclock it or will she?



Me, I wouldn't let her anyway


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2011)

My boss doesn't care as long as my work gets done.  But, I can always say I was doing research on help desk calls


----------



## repman244 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is what I came up with, still needs a bit more cable management here and there. 

I had to add a 120mm fan at the bottom to cool the HDD's since the provided 140mm fan isn't moving enough air and I don't have any other to change it ( can anyone recommend a good 140mm fan that is quiet and moves a lot of air? )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

I play counter strike when I get bored at work. My boss just looks and laughs but that It once in a while. Im usually stuck doing word docs or checking up on the network in the plant


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2011)

@ CS

he's Italian, he don't care.  He only cares about women and the beach


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 14, 2011)

pretty crappy iphone 4 pic
<-- specs
6


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 14, 2011)

repman244 said:


> A couple of shots of a build for my sister
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110714/DSC_5619.jpg
> 
> ...


That's funny, that's the same cooler I have and that's board I am eye-balling for an upgrade.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 15, 2011)

Trifire baby


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 15, 2011)

random said:


> Trifire baby
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9027/img0359tm.jpg



Lol very nice bro, Im jealous now derp, I will shame you in about 2 weeks time hopefully


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice random! I see you finally got them going and installed!

@Lionheart

Hey, who is that cute chick in your ava? I would love to see more of her... 



Chicken Patty said:


> @ CS
> 
> he's Italian, he don't care.  He only cares about women and the beach



I'm Italian, what say you now?


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very nice random! I see you finally got them going and installed!
> 
> @Lionheart
> 
> ...



Lol, alot of ppl ask me that question her names Susan Coffey, enjoy bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Lol, alot of ppl ask me that question her names Susan Coffee, enjoy bro



Very pretty!  And yes my comments were not to be taken as tasteless, I'm not homosexual but not a perv either. Didn't know she is a model from New Jersey.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 15, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Very nice random! I see you finally got them going and installed!



Yep I've been itching to fill my PCIE slots for too long , I've satisfied the monkey on my back  ..........for now.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 15, 2011)

random said:


> Trifire baby
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9027/img0359tm.jpg



3 6950s has to get kind of loud.


----------



## solofly (Jul 15, 2011)

I got a new camera and some new gear, pix coming soon...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 15, 2011)

random said:


> Trifire baby
> 
> http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9027/img0359tm.jpg



Benchmark Thread NOW!!!!......

Please


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a few of whats laying about at the moment 

A few older bits of hardware...
939 Rig:











Socket A rigs:





Socket 939 rigs:





Some of my new and much awaited builds...  Been waiting two years to finish these off, still not completed yet!!  Awaiting more hardware sadly   Hope you like the pics tho 
Something in the box....





















Where will it go??





Oh but wait... I forgot to mention....






There's twins 





















Side by side...





As I said more to come and some are old pictures, I'll try and update as soon as I can for you   I hope they are ok


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm hoping to get the two big ones tubed tomorrow and the DFI Nforce 4 finished as well, but after what happened today with testing the loop (stupid me for buying 1/2" tubing for 1/2" barbs rather than the 7/16" I normally use!) it popped off and went everywhere!!  Glad I tested it as long as I did!!


----------



## d3fct (Jul 16, 2011)

phill said:


> I'm hoping to get the two big ones tubed tomorrow and the DFI Nforce 4 finished as well, but after what happened today with testing the loop (stupid me for buying 1/2" tubing for 1/2" barbs rather than the 7/16" I normally use!) it popped off and went everywhere!!  Glad I tested it as long as I did!!



get some zipties and put them on real tight over the tubing on the barb, or clamps.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 16, 2011)

phill said:


> Here's a few of whats laying about at the moment
> 
> A few older bits of hardware...
> 939 Rig:
> ...



And i thought I wasted a lot of money. God damn bro


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 16, 2011)

phill said:


> Here's a few of whats laying about at the moment
> 
> A few older bits of hardware...
> 939 Rig:
> ...



You crazy bro Crazy good

Thats an epic setup you got there


----------



## Frizz (Jul 16, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> 3 6950s has to get kind of loud.




It doesn't get kind of loud.... it gets REALLY loud . But this is coming from an Antec 1200 user who had 2x reference 4890's inside em so I've heard louder .




LifeOnMars said:


> Benchmark Thread NOW!!!!......
> 
> Please



lol I will post one... so far for the unigine compilation thread I was only able to get 148FPS with a mild OC 880/1350 .. so it is scaling almost 100% for that benchmark anyway.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Jul 16, 2011)

Finally done! 
Except cleaning, I now see... 







MT Alex said:


> That is a very nice finish on your MDF.  That stuff can be fickle to work with and you did an outstanding job.


Alas it works/moves more than I thought. Despite me being careful, there is now a fine line showing under top plate. 
Should have followed first idea to make a tiny gap under plate, too late now.

But next time! 

And who cares anyway when the thing is in it's final resting place? Here with my modified desk with "draft-shield":





Temps idle/load: cpu 31/52, gpu 30/47 according to CPUID HW Monitor. Amb. temp is +20.
Measured running Heaven DX11 Benchmark 2.5.

Radiator fans are only running 800 RPM and maybe these will have to be upgraded to some 1350 RPM, as I intend to OC the i7-930 to ~3.6 GHz and all cards to 825/1200MHz...
When looking in CCC cards are now running 725/1000MHz as default 5970 speed.



scaminatrix said:


> The cables...
> Available from cheesefeat's shop on eBay. And I can help with worldwide sourcing if need be.


Great source! Thanks!


----------



## spectrus77 (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 16, 2011)

Jan Kyster said:


> Finally done!
> Except cleaning, I now see...
> http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z15/subject_rod/5970/ASSY120.jpg
> Alas it works/moves more than I thought. Despite me being careful, there is now a fine line showing under top plate.



Beautiful! Hardcore components and a minimalist look. Nice rug too 



spectrus77 said:


> [url]http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3881/dscf0596s.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/6074/dscf0597x.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4089/dscf0601s.jpg[/URL]



Are they the NZXT sleeved cable extensions?  Nice and clean in there.


----------



## spectrus77 (Jul 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Are they the NZXT sleeved cable extensions?  Nice and clean in there.



Yes, all cables...


----------



## Frizz (Jul 17, 2011)

My forever changing setup and rig,  I ended up buying a new LED monitor 27" which I am very pleased with and I also removed my reference 6950 in this picture.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 17, 2011)

Now, fix that stand and you'll be set!

Can't keep stuff all natural


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110717/P1010314.jpg



OMG KEEELLL IT!

Please do tell me you at least have windows on there <_<"


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 17, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, fix that stand and you'll be set!
> 
> Can't keep stuff all natural



It's a Mac.  The only thing I like is the rustic shelf.  

Just kidding Don ....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's quite a provocative picture; kind of an obscure representation of recycling/going green, or "minimalist while at one with nature". I like it.

I reckon it needs a photo from a different angle to compliment it fully...


----------



## d3fct (Jul 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110717/P1010314.jpg




EEEKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2011)

Every time Don posts Apple pics I want to make comments about gay porn...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Every time Don posts Apple pics I want to make comments about gay porn...



I see societal subconcious emotional programming has worked.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)

i dont have windows on it just yet, got it yesterday

but imo, you wont find anything like this anywhere with the same overall quality feel.

i WILL build a new gaming rig soon, but for the moment ive just had it with building rigs

and no, i wouldnt buy a dell or something because i was tired of building them

i just wanted something that was nice, good looking, and easy to use.

i can play cod4 on it with l4d and such, and that is all i play anyways

and those of you who hate mac's probably havent used one for real yet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont have windows on it just yet, got it yesterday
> 
> but imo, you wont find anything like this anywhere with the same overall quality feel.
> 
> ...




I use the OS, I dont hate macs, it's just their hardware is an over priced joke, you can build twice the power for half the price, I dont hate the OS I have nothing against Unix.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 17, 2011)

The only reasons I don't like them is because I haven't taken the time to get used to them; and I've fixed a few (hardware problems - not software) and didn't like the cramped insides.

I hear that the most expensive part is the screen so I can't really say I hate them for the price anymore lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I use the OS, I dont hate macs, it's just their hardware is an over priced joke, you can build twice the power for half the price, I dont hate the OS I have nothing against Unix.



You Mean Darwin.

I know MAC OS is Unix/Linux, But to me which is better is just like Netscape vs Mozilla

I prefer Unix/Linux and Mozilla...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The only reasons I don't like them is because I haven't taken the time to get used to them; and I've fixed a few (hardware problems - not software) and didn't like the cramped insides.
> 
> I hear that the most expensive part is the screen so I can't really say I hate them for the price anymore lol



yeah they use IPS panels in almost every product if not all, and that is pretty expensive afaik

half the price on the big 27"'er is almost the screen


----------



## d3fct (Jul 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i dont have windows on it just yet, got it yesterday
> 
> but imo, you wont find anything like this anywhere with the same overall quality feel.
> 
> ...




i use to have a couple macs, osx was pretty sweet, used linux a bit too redhat/mandrake. great stable systems, also impervious to m$oft viruses. nothing against mac's, but ive been intel for so long, it's a reflex reaction.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2011)

before i posted it on here i had already put it up for sale lol

i got it VERY cheap, and i only bought it because i KNOW i can make atleast 450USD on it 

so dont worry, im not a mac person, i just like to see peoples reaction some times


----------



## d3fct (Jul 17, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> before i posted it on here i had already put it up for sale lol
> 
> i got it VERY cheap, and i only bought it because i KNOW i can make atleast 450USD on it
> 
> so dont worry, im not a mac person, i just like to see peoples reaction some times



lol, it's almost like kryptonite to some users, good luck on the sale.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The only reasons I don't like them is because I haven't taken the time to get used to them; and I've fixed a few (hardware problems - not software) and didn't like the cramped insides.
> 
> I hear that the most expensive part is the screen so I can't really say I hate them for the price anymore lol



The screens are actually pretty good, wouldnt wonder me if your statement would be correct


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2011)

d3fct said:


> get some zipties and put them on real tight over the tubing on the barb, or clamps.



I've sorted that problem now, I've just used different tubing!!  The right tubing in fact!!  :lol:  I dont like using the clamps or ties on them, makes it look messy, so I just go for tight fitting tubing   Much neater I think 



Lionheart said:


> You crazy bro Crazy good
> 
> Thats an epic setup you got there





Pestilence said:


> And i thought I wasted a lot of money. God damn bro



I have just managed to install the triple rad in the 759 setup and I've managed to tube both loops up..  I'm just going to take some lovely pics of it all because I'm just waiting on my graphics cards to turn up and then I can finally turn them on!!
These two builds have taken 2 years so far and I cant wait to see them finished!!

I hope you like them   I'll try and get a picture of all the rigs I have here and post them in one pic 

Any tips on overclocking an i7 mind, please say!!  I've hardly had time to use them to overclock them!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> before i posted it on here i had already put it up for sale lol
> 
> i got it VERY cheap, and i only bought it because i KNOW i can make atleast 450USD on it
> 
> so dont worry, im not a mac person, i just like to see peoples reaction some times



Well you sure got a rise out of people, like I said I dont hate Unix, just hate their over priced and undervalued hardware, but there are brain trusts who love it .

Hope your new rig supports UEFI.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110717/P1010314.jpg



Strawberries are better


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Strawberries are better



I don't get "it" . . ..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I use the OS, I dont hate macs, it's just their hardware is an over priced joke, you can build twice the power for half the price, I dont hate the OS I have nothing against Unix.



You can't build twice the power with half the price directly into your high quality IPS monitor and maintain a full factory warranty in the process. A 27" 2560x1440 IPS monitor is around $1000 alone.

There are a couple points people don't seem to understand about these things:
A.) People that buy an oem computers do so because they DON'T WANT TO BUILD one.
B.) People that buy an all-in-one like the iMac, specifically want an all-in-one. They don't want a tower.
C.) The added bonus to buying the new iMacs is that they can also be used as a monitor if you do decide to build a gaming computer in addition to it.

A 27" i7 iMac is in my future.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2011)

21 replies to one image????? the preferred ratio is slipping


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You can't build twice the power with half the price directly into your high quality IPS monitor and maintain a full factory warranty in the process. A 27" 2560x1440 IPS monitor is around $1000 alone.
> 
> There are a couple points people don't seem to understand about these things:
> A.) People that buy an oem computers do so because they DON'T WANT TO BUILD one.
> ...



Way to ignore context.

Show me a G5 that comes close to the power to price ratio of a home built option.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Way to ignore context.
> 
> Show me a G5 that comes close to the power to price ratio of a home built option.



That's not a G5. No G5 iMacs were silver. And show me where G5 was ever mentioned. And you still aren't taking into account formfactor. Way to ignore context.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 18, 2011)

Took some pics when applied new TIM on the CPU. Seems to have went badly, idle temps sky high so need to do it again.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2011)

what tim did you use? some of them needs some hours to "cure" or to be fully working afaik


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what tim did you use? some of them needs some hours to "cure" or to be fully working afaik



mx-2, practically no cure time (done this many times). My megahalems doesn't have completely flat base so its a bit tricky to get right.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 18, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> mx-2, practically no cure time (done this many times). My megahalems doesn't have completely flat base so its a bit tricky to get right.



maybe you should lap it then? would surely benefit temps greatly, if its not entirely straight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 18, 2011)

My Phenom 9850 dropped like 6-7 degrees from lapping. If done right. It's awesome.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 18, 2011)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Took some pics when applied new TIM on the CPU. Seems to have went badly, idle temps sky high so need to do it again.
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/9607/69235880.jpg
> http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/8205/56781379.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2360/93193795.jpg
> ...



What are you doing with your fans?!  2 Noctura's, 2 GT's, and that 140 Thermalright on the back.  What??!

Lucy, you've got some explaining to do!


Kidding, the fans are great just dont really match at all.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 18, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> What are you doing with your fans?!  2 Noctura's, 2 GT's, and that 140 Thermalright on the back. +2 x corsairs  What??!
> 
> Lucy, you've got some explaining to do!
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah it's a hodge-podge mix of case fans.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 18, 2011)

The back has mounting holes for 12cm and 14cm, Corsair's are on 14cm mountings only, top has only 12cm holes and cooler can only fit 12cm fans. 

Means I only could replace one fan with TY-140 (the Corsair broke, replaced with TY-140), bought GT's to replace Noctuas on the Megahalems and moved them to the top. Everything has its reason


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's not a G5. No G5 iMacs were silver. And show me where G5 was ever mentioned. And you still aren't taking into account formfactor. Way to ignore context.



No one but myself mentioned a G5, I acknowledged there was no home brew option in this form factor for half the price. If you really dont have the room for a tower perhaps you should consider a larger living space. GG



GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Took some pics when applied new TIM on the CPU. Seems to have went badly, idle temps sky high so need to do it again.
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/9607/69235880.jpg
> http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/8205/56781379.jpg
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2360/93193795.jpg
> ...



What kind of temps are you getting on that video card ?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 18, 2011)

Had to downgrade recently from my Sandybridge rig due to financial constraints. So here I present my Phenom II - Very Low Budget Gaming rig - "Jobless Hobby-Horse"






Transferred all the parts into my case today as it has been setup on the motherboard box for the past few days. Considering the CX500 is non-modular I'm quite happy with the cable management I have going on 

And don't worry, it doesn't normally sit perilously close to the edge of the desk....I just turned it for the purposes of a decent picture


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Had to downgrade recently from my Sandybridge rig due to financial constraints. So here I present my Phenom II - Very Low Budget Gaming rig - "Jobless Hobby-Horse"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110718/100_5665.jpg
> 
> ...



I too recently downgraded as well, but tbh can't tell very much in terms of performance loss.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 18, 2011)

Just finished setting up my new case:

My camera sucks sadly.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 18, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Just finished setting up my new case:
> 
> My camera sucks sadly.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1jrhd.jpg



Any chance we can see this bad boy with the side panel off?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 19, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Any chance we can see this bad boy with the side panel off?



Sure thing here!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 19, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What kind of temps are you getting on that video card ?



61c max in BFBC2 at 55% fanspeed (which is inaudible) with all my case fans undervolted and with GTX 580 @820MHz core. Simply amazing, fastest single GPU card and no fan noise at all


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2011)

nice board, got more pics of it?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2011)

Ghetto Mod on Fanless 8800 GT so I can OC the crap out of hopefully.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110718/DSC02648.jpg



I wonder who told you about those gems 


looks sweet man


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> nice board, got more pics of it?



In most of my case reviews as of late

There were a few in here a few weeks back, but I dont have a ton of the board on hand.

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2319853&postcount=16958


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Transferred all the parts into my case today as it has been setup on the motherboard box for the past few days. Considering the CX500 is non-modular I'm quite happy with the cable management I have going on



Quite happy??  Man if I could get my tower looking like that with it being modular I'd wet myself!!  I cant do cable management for jack


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Quite happy??  Man if I could get my tower looking like that with it being modular I'd wet myself!!  I cant do cable management for jack



I think cases nowadays are helping 100% to make it a much easier task than it used to be. 

The real fun is when you then have to undo all your good work because of an upgrade or because the power supply has kicked the bucket.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I think cases nowadays are helping 100% to make it a much easier task than it used to be.



Exactly this. Don't get me wrong, creativity does play a small part in very clean wiring, but the cases pretty much offer perfect spots for the wiring these days, at least the good ones do

No offense intended toward your skills LOM


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I think cases nowadays are helping 100% to make it a much easier task than it used to be.
> 
> The real fun is when you then have to undo all your good work because of an upgrade or because the power supply has kicked the bucket.





sneekypeet said:


> Exactly this. Don't get me wrong, creativity does play a small part in very clean wiring, but the cases pretty much offer perfect spots for the wiring these days, at least the good ones do
> 
> No offense intended toward your skills LOM



Well when you both see mine, please let me know how I can make it look better please!! :lol:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree with peet.  I mean some better than others, but I haven't seen bad cable management in a Corsair Obsidian 800D.  Just not possible unless there's a reason behind it.

But you definitely did a great job with yours bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree with peet.  I mean some better than others, but I haven't seen bad cable management in a Corsair Obsidian 800D.  Just not possible unless there's a reason behind it.
> 
> But you definitely did a great job with yours bro



Give me a 800d and I'll show ya how to F* it up..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

Will we ever hear back from you?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Give me a 800d and I'll show ya how to F* it up..



Nah man! You do kickass work. Should be seeing a case mod from me soon. Soon as in like September-ish soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

I need to figure out how to mod my NZXT Vulcan to accept a 120MM fan in the rear.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I need to figure out how to mod my NZXT Vulcan to accept a 120MM fan in the rear.



I plea the 5th "F-I-F".... no further comment.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Today was the day....

Testing it still works!!





Ambient temps:





Temps look ok to me for stock!





PC temps:





Its working!!















I have been sh***ng bricks most of the afternoon about turning this thing on and bloody hell I'm so glad its over!! :lol:

Everything is running at stock for the moment.  I just would like to get my bearings a bit as its been nearly 4 months I think, since I have turned this on so I'm gonna get used to it first!! :lol:  I've got to put the top back on and take off all the brown protective paper but there she is, finished


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 19, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Sure thing here!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PLOkL.jpg



Thanks ..'Ant'.. Very clean rig bro! I like this case a lot, they are a bit to pricey right now, but if there is a good sale on a 650D I'll be all over it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

Kick ass job with that rig Phill.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you   Its certainly taken its time..  I first bought it back in June 2009..  I've only just been able to finally get it together just how I want it, even though there are a few teething problems with the case, I'm hoping to have it all sorted out very soon 

I just hope my graphics cards turn up soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

What problems are you having?  And as far as build time, patience has certainly paid off with this build.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Today was the day....
> 
> I have been sh***ng bricks most of the afternoon about turning this thing on and bloody hell I'm so glad its over!! :lol:



Very nice pics.  I know exactly how you felt.  Was very nervous when i did my first real water cooling a few moths ago. Very relieved when it was done.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What problems are you having?  And as far as build time, patience has certainly paid off with this build.



I just couldnt get Windows to boot from my adaptec array, I think it was some setting in the bios that was stopping me do it but its all sorted now 
Its a shame the arrays take so long to startup, it would be a nice quick speed otherwise 



PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice pics.  I know exactly how you felt.  Was very nervous when i did my first real water cooling a few moths ago. Very relieved when it was done.



Its not the first water cooling I've done which is a good thing because I would be literally shi&&ing my pants with this hardware!!  I've had it that long I never thought I'd ever get anywhere with it!!  Its a shame I have to wait for new graphics cards, but its not the end of the world 
I have enjoyed building the rig, I just wish it hadnt of taken so long!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah well, you got it sorted out, so hopefully smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Its not the first water cooling I've done which is a good thing because I would be literally shi&&ing my pants with this hardware!!  I've had it that long I never thought I'd ever get anywhere with it!!  Its a shame I have to wait for new graphics cards, but its not the end of the world
> I have enjoyed building the rig, I just wish it hadnt of taken so long!!



Yes, well this is a hobby that is ultimately satisfying after long periods of doubt and anxiety. 

Glad you got it going.  Nice job!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ah well, you got it sorted out, so hopefully smooth sailing from now on.



Seems to be running fine now   I have my Raid 0 for Windows 7 and I have Raid 0 for my games   I've also got a 1.5Tb drive in there for screen shots and crap but I dont know how much use that will get   I cant wait till the new cards arrive 



PopcornMachine said:


> Yes, well this is a hobby that is ultimately satisfying after long periods of doubt and anxiety.
> 
> Glad you got it going.  Nice job!



Well it will be when I get things sorted   I have a few issues with the case at the moment and I need to make sure that everything else is alright too   Overclocking will be my biggest hurdle, as I cant remember how to overclock an i7 for love nor money!! :lol:

Roll on when the 762 build gets finished


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 19, 2011)

Great rig Phill. I love the sheer size of that case!!


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Great rig Phill. I love the sheer size of that case!!



And its still too damn small!!   Cable management is going to be a bitch!! :lol:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 19, 2011)

phill said:


> Today was the day....
> 
> Testing it still works!!
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2223/img0686t.jpg
> ...



Amazing work, and nice temps.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the comment   There's still a bit left but I'm not giving up just yet!! 

Any tips please dont hesitate to drop me a line!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 19, 2011)

Front room 'net PC (yea yea, cable management to come  ):


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2011)

phill said:


> Seems to be running fine now   I have my Raid 0 for Windows 7 and I have Raid 0 for my games   I've also got a 1.5Tb drive in there for screen shots and crap but I dont know how much use that will get   I cant wait till the new cards arrive



What cards did you order?


----------



## Boneface (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the somewhat new one, Reusing my old Antec900 case, painted inside black and new parts, decided to go with another 6870 but one that was quieter. Hope its ok to post this many pics, if not let me know ill take out ones that dont matter. these are parts i recieved today.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2011)

I ordered two 3Gb 580's so I can put one in each machine for now. I was very tempted to order six but sense took over as I thought why buy six great cards now when in a few months the new 6 series will be out.  So when they are I'm going to take a serious look at them and see what ATI has to offer at the time.. I'll get whatever is best for the single screen games and the triple screen games.   The new three or four cards can go in the 762 board and the two 3Gb cards can go with the one above... 

Should be fun I think


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 20, 2011)

Boneface, once you throw in a 2nd 6870, you'll be good to go ^^


----------



## Boneface (Jul 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Boneface, once you throw in a 2nd 6870, you'll be good to go ^^



I had 2 before as in last night lol, just needed the cash for something else and bought this 6870 lol


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No one but myself mentioned a G5, I acknowledged there was no home brew option in this form factor for half the price. If you really dont have the room for a tower perhaps you should consider a larger living space. GG



An iMac is a hell of a lot more affordable than buying a new house.

Sorry you don't like it, but all-in-ones are a valid market segment, and iMacs happen to have the best panels in said segment, and are priced fairly for that feature compared to the Tn equipped all-in-ones with the same power and features.

Your arguments against just aren't valid.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2011)

Boneface said:


> This is the somewhat new one, Reusing my old Antec900 case, painted inside black and new parts, decided to go with another 6870 but one that was quieter. Hope its ok to post this many pics, if not let me know ill take out ones that dont matter. these are parts i recieved today.



Looking good mate   Please post up some results if you do any testing


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 20, 2011)

Wile E said:


> An iMac is a hell of a lot more affordable than buying a new house.
> 
> Sorry you don't like it, but all-in-ones are a valid market segment, and iMacs happen to have the best panels in said segment, and are priced fairly for that feature compared to the Tn equipped all-in-ones with the same power and features.
> 
> Your arguments against just aren't valid.



If lack of affordability is "just isn't valid" I'd love to know what a legitimate complaint would be, way to be butt hurt.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

My PC atm, I still need to get another case fan and a SSD. But lately other stuff > PC parts I want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2011)

Still very clean Rad, great job!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

To be honest, I just cleaned out the whole rig before that photo. There was some pretty nasty dust build up even with all the filters.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> To be honest, I just cleaned out the whole rig before that photo. There was some pretty nasty dust build up even with all the filters.



Still looks good.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 21, 2011)

New rad EK Cool Stream 3x120mm for my next PC


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> New rad EK Cool Stream 3x120mm for my next PC



No wonder I couldnt buy two of these, you'd taken the last one!! :lol:


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> If lack of affordability is "just isn't valid" I'd love to know what a legitimate complaint would be, way to be butt hurt.



Affordability isn't valid argument when you then go on to suggest a larger living space in order to fit a tower. I'd say an iMac is much more affordable than that. 

But, giving you the benefit of the doubt, even if the argument were valid, show me something all-in-one with a 27" 2650x1440 IPS, and the same relative cpu and gpu power for less. The only thing you can fairly compare the price of the iMac to is other all-in-ones. People buy all-in-ones becasue that is specifically what they are looking for. Anything else is apples and oranges (no way to avoid that pun, unfortunately). That would be like me telling somebody not to buy a (insert pricey car of choice here), but buy a kit car instead because it's cheaper to build and make faster. Kinda defeats the purpose when that's not what the person wants.

I'm not butt hurt at all as I'm not the one in the wrong here. lol


----------



## Boneface (Jul 21, 2011)

phill said:


> Looking good mate   Please post up some results if you do any testing



So far at 4.5, 1.3v, multi is actually 45, np playing BC2 for a few hrs! Had updated the newest bios f4, but couldnt get a stable OC at 4.5, so went reverted back to f3!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice indeed 

What sort of tests do you run when you have a new rig??


----------



## Boneface (Jul 21, 2011)

I just game, seeing as its all i do with rig, that and movies, if it doesnt crash after a few hrs of it, its fine for me lol.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> New rad EK Cool Stream 3x120mm for my next PC
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110721/DSC00311.jpg
> ...



OMG yummy, what will you be cooling with that ?



Wile E said:


> Affordability isn't valid argument when you then go on to suggest a larger living space in order to fit a tower. I'd say an iMac is much more affordable than that.
> 
> But, giving you the benefit of the doubt, even if the argument were valid, show me something all-in-one with a 27" 2650x1440 IPS, and the same relative cpu and gpu power for less. The only thing you can fairly compare the price of the iMac to is other all-in-ones. People buy all-in-ones becasue that is specifically what they are looking for. Anything else is apples and oranges (no way to avoid that pun, unfortunately). That would be like me telling somebody not to buy a (insert pricey car of choice here), but buy a kit car instead because it's cheaper to build and make faster. Kinda defeats the purpose when that's not what the person wants.
> 
> I'm not butt hurt at all as I'm not the one in the wrong here. lol



LOL there is a difference between a new house and a bigger room. Also AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME I have said you are correct that the imac doesn't have a home brew or otherwise competitor in the same price rage (because it's over priced). I also said I wasn't comparing towers to all in ones. I simply was making the true statement that "MAC's ARE OVERPRICED", which you can't seem to accept. You seem to not want to take yes for an answer.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

Boneface said:


> I just game, seeing as its all i do with rig, that and movies, if it doesnt crash after a few hrs of it, its fine for me lol.



Do you not use like Vantage or any of those 3D or PC based tests to see if it falls over or just game on it and see what happens


----------



## Boneface (Jul 21, 2011)

Just game on it, but i might give 3dmark 11 a go for shits and giggles


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2011)

phill said:


> Do you not use like Vantage or any of those 3D or PC based tests to see if it falls over or just game on it and see what happens



I don't find of the 3DMark apps worth using for stability testing...I can run any of them, over and over, and Furmark too; but when I fire up Dirt3, or L4D2, crash, crash, crash!


The 3DMarks just don't load the card up for long enough, and Furmark barely uses any VGA memory.

They are both good to get a general idea, but the approach of just gaming, when it comes to VGAs, seems best.

CPUs, it's just the same. It's all about utilization, and differing workloads.

The 3DMarks are still some of my favorite games though. What's your high score?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 21, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Just game on it, but i might give 3dmark 11 a go for shits and giggles



IMO for CPU stability Prime 95 is the best evaluator of CPU overclocks.


----------



## Boneface (Jul 21, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> IMO for CPU stability Prime 95 is the best evaluator of CPU overclocks.



Oh i dont doubt it at all, just if its stable to game for hrs then it works for me lol


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I do agree with both, but I do seem to spend a lot of time using them and that was the only reason I asked really 

I used to bench for a UK benching team and after my breakup I gave up with it as I was only able to use laptops for 16 months after that??  So having two i7 systems sat there, begging to be used and two 5970's to go in each machine, I was a little gutted!!   I think I must have used them about for about four or five months at the most before I sold them both!!

I've tried running Prime 95 but for me when I was testing, I found that even a 16 hour run of Prime I was still crashing out of folding work units within 30 seconds of starting them, so I gave up with that!

Now I'm of the school of believing if it passes through all the 3D Mark and PC Mark tests I throw at it and doesnt crash, then I'm happy.  Believe it or not, Vantage CPU tests are a right b%$h to run when the system is unstable.  Even 3D Mark 11 is less intense than that!!

As for my highest scores, depends really..  What benchmark??  I've run anything from 3D Mark 99Max to the latest when I had my 5970's and now I'm currently waiting on a pair of 3Gb 580's to turn up before I put them in one machine and end up buying possibly three or four of the next top end single core card for that 
I like my gaming and I really hope I can use all three of my screens with the new cards..  I'd really like to see both of these i7 systems running, because as of yet, since July 2009 when I bought the 3x SLI 759 board and my first i7 920 D0, I've yet to have them both running at the same time...

Fire away with your high scores   I'll try and dig out a few fast ones of this 'old' 920


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 21, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> OMG yummy, what will you be cooling with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL there is a difference between a new house and a bigger room. Also AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME I have said you are correct that the imac doesn't have a home brew or otherwise competitor in the same price rage (because it's over priced). I also said I wasn't comparing towers to all in ones. I simply was making the true statement that "MAC's ARE OVERPRICED", which you can't seem to accept. You seem to not want to take yes for an answer.





overpriced? in what aspect really?

what does a screen cost with IPS tech? alot yeah

27" is around 1000$ at least, good ones 1200-1500, am i right???

i5 cpu is what? 200$
4gb ram is around 50$
6970 is around what,325$ ? i DO know its not same as mobie, but still, rough comparrison 
motherboard is like 100$
HD is around 75$for a regular 1tb
case over 200$ if you want something very good looking in alu right?


so lets do the math here

around 1650$ with the cheapest IPS 27" monitor atm1900 with a better

compared to 1999$ for the  27" imac, built in such a nice case, it doesnt make any sound hardly, 
oh yeah and it does come with OS preinstalled along with other programs you want pre installed

how  can you call it expensive?

please explain.


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a few from my little 920 



























http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1024291

How do those sound for starters


----------



## HammerON (Jul 21, 2011)

Scores are alright.
We have threads for posting 3DMark scores if you want to compare to other TPU member scores:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135908
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110050
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110105


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll keep an eye open for it   I hope to post up a few scores when I get my new cards through the door!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2011)

here are 3 of my rigs. (sorry for bad pics,haven't found my cam so using my Droid 2)
here is my newest rig its my cruncher just built today





my main rig. just did some WM on it tonight 





here is another cruncher. This one needs the case cleaned,all that got a cleaning was the CPU and GPU heatsinks 





EDIT:I just noticed i took the pic of the cruncher when i was trying out the Foxconn board in it. it now has a Gigabyte board and different ram but other then that it looks the same


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> OMG yummy, what will you be cooling with that ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL there is a difference between a new house and a bigger room. Also AGAIN FOR THE THIRD TIME I have said you are correct that the imac doesn't have a home brew or otherwise competitor in the same price rage (because it's over priced). I also said I wasn't comparing towers to all in ones. I simply was making the true statement that "*MAC's ARE OVERPRICED*", which you can't seem to accept. You seem to not want to take yes for an answer.



Because the iMacs, Minis and Mac Pros are not overproced. Expensive? Yes. Overpriced? Absolutley not.  An iMac, for example, is more expensive than other all-in-ones because it has a $1000 screen in it. Mac Pros have dual cpu workstation/server boards and dual xeon cpus. Price that stuff from other OEMs. When you look at the cost of the individual parts, you'll see that their prices are right in line with other oems for the same type of system.

Sorry, but you are, quite simply, just wrong on this one. The only thing I'll give you as overpriced are the laptops, and when you use Apple's upgrades when you are configuring your system.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 22, 2011)

phill said:


> I'll keep an eye open for it   I hope to post up a few scores when I get my new cards through the door!!



Don't forget pics as this is what this thread is about!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys both have a point here (and I hope we can leave it at this):

Macs are quite expensive. For most Apple products, this is because they don't skimp on quality components. You also pay for Apple's service, and of course a little extra for the brand name.
Then again, what can you compare them to? Hardware-wise, because of the use of high quality components, you'd be hard pressed to find an all-in-one with the same specs as an iMac.

In the Workstation area, Apple is "simply" a normal-priced competitor. Workstations are hella expensive as they are, and taking an even higher price point would be insane.

In the laptop area, I dunno... I mean, macbooks and the likes are priced high, but people buy them like there is no tomorrow! Overpriced in this section? Maybe, but demand still meets supply, so technically it's not *really* overpriced here either.

As for the iPhone and iPad area, I think this is somewhere in the middle. Their hardware is quite good, but the prices are also remaining high simply because people pay that price.

*Conclusion:* if Apple was really overpricing their products, would people still buy them? I think there's good reasons why Apple has the market share that they have, and it is partially because of quality, but also due to good marketing and service. It's simply a very good example of a well-thought company strategy.

Price is in the eye of the beholder. If 90 out of 100 people would buy an Apple product at its current price, there is simply no reason to lower it.


----------



## gottistar (Jul 22, 2011)

hey 

Here we go, since i last posted, i have modified the case, bottom right... so the pump has more room, so its not so squeezy anymore, so off with the hardrive rack..!
And also my PSU crapped itself , i had a Thermaltake tough power 1200...i replaced it with a OCZ Technology ZX Series 1250W Power Supply so i had rewire the lot.....the new PSU is kicking goals....its winning !


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2011)

You ever consider going with a shorter res, and fitting it under the drive bays with the pump?


----------



## gottistar (Jul 22, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You ever consider going with a shorter res, and fitting it under the drive bays with the pump?



it could be a possibility in the future, lli get bored with that configuration pretty soon, who knows...


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 22, 2011)

moving to the NZT Phantom.... still need to mod the side panel and add a mid plate


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Don't forget pics as this is what this thread is about!



I'll be sure to grab a load   I could take some pics with my Pentax compact, but after using my 40D, the images look pants!! 

These rigs are looking amazing guys


----------



## specks (Jul 22, 2011)

Grnfinger, some of your tubings look kinked or are they?


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (Jul 22, 2011)

Yah.... On my little comp cause my phantom took a dump..


----------



## specks (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah you should fix it. Maybe go for more flexible tubing?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 22, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> moving to the NZT Phantom.... still need to mod the side panel and add a mid plate
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0744.jpg





specks said:


> Grnfinger, some of your tubings look kinked or are they?



the tubing connecting the NB and CPU is definetly kinked in a very bad way! i would get me some 90° angled fittings, so you dont loose performance due to that


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 22, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> Yah.... On my little comp cause my phantom took a dump..



That Phantom is beautiful.




Wile E said:


> Because the iMacs, Minis and Mac Pros are not overproced. Expensive? Yes. Overpriced? Absolutley not.  An iMac, for example, is more expensive than other all-in-ones because it has a $1000 screen in it. Mac Pros have dual cpu workstation/server boards and dual xeon cpus. Price that stuff from other OEMs. When you look at the cost of the individual parts, you'll see that their prices are right in line with other oems for the same type of system.
> 
> Sorry, but you are, quite simply, just wrong on this one. The only thing I'll give you as overpriced are the laptops, and when you use Apple's upgrades when you are configuring your system.




AGAIN *you* don't seem to get it, fark your i mac I'm not talking about that, you want to debate value, of something I have stated no less than 4 times now I am not comparing anything too, because there is no comparison in that price range! There Towers you are simply wrong about, they are not all dual CPU workstations, and you can build your own for less, and have the same or more power, and still have the Mac OS, especially now that more boards are coming with UEFI, I don't know where you do your shopping besides maybe the Mac store, but their price are out of line with the rest of the internet.

This is my last post on this topic, because you want to play semantics, and frankly I would love to have an argument about it but your like talking to a dog you may make a lot of noise but you can't listen, I also refuse to thread crap anymore.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That Phantom is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CANNOT COMPARE HOME BUILT TO OEM.

I'm not playing semantics. The problem is you want to play on an unfair playing field. You want to keep saying you can build your own for cheaper. Yeah, but that's completely beside the point. You are comparing a home built to an OEM computer. No shit it's cheaper to build your own. Duh.  It's also cheaper to build your own compared to Dell or HP. 

To say Macs are overpriced, *you have to compare them to other OEM computers with the same features.* Go build a dual cpu workstation from Dell or HP with the same config as one of the base model Mac Pros. You will see the prices are right in line with each other.

So again, you are just wrong. Most Macs are not overpriced for what you get, period.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I have let this conversation go long enough. If you plan to continue this, please take it to PMs, or at minimum provide us images to look at instead of reading the argument


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2011)

Fair enough. Sorry sneeky.

Enjoy these old rehashed pictures of stuff I blew up.


----------



## specks (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa!   What happened to that block?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 23, 2011)

specks said:


> Whoa!   What happened to that block?



lol.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38153


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

Now thats gotta hurt!!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2011)

holly meltdown


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 23, 2011)

That's impressive.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 23, 2011)

specks said:


> Grnfinger, some of your tubings look kinked or are they?



yes the first attempt the tubing got a bit crushed..I changed the inlet and outlet on the NB block and it allowed for a kink free run


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice mate   Love the 06 score too   Cant seem to get anywhere near 30k sadly!! :lol:


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 23, 2011)

phill said:


> Very nice mate   Love the 06 score too   Cant seem to get anywhere near 30k sadly!! :lol:



Thanks , very pleased with the results.
Now I just need to sleeve the PSU and add a mid plate to hide the wires


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

I bet you are mate   I would be!!  I've yet to break 100k in 3D Mark 01SE and 30k in 3D Mark 06, but hopefully I will be able to soon!!

I would love to learn how to sleeve things but I just couldnt do the PSU..  Heck I struggle thinking about a single fan let alone something like that!!  Hats off to anyone that does do it tho..  I'd probably get all the wires mixed up or they'd all pop out after I was finished!! :lol:

Oh and hide what wires??!!  That build is cleaner than clean!!  

If you can do yours, could you pop over and do mine for me too please??


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2011)

phill said:


> 30k in 3D Mark 06



Easy to do now, I was shocked myself @ how easy it was when I finally got there.

Only takes 4.5 GHz on SB, with 2133 ram, and a single HD6950, unlocked and clocked.

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15904711

10k in 3DMark11 with dual 6950's, unlocked and clocked.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1536543 (Futuremark says this score is low, even)

We're at an impressive stage in technology, where compute horsepower greatly exceeds most workloads, but what truly makes it impressive is the relatively affordable pricing. $1500 can get you a damn quick system, capable of pushing most titles across 3 1080p monitors.

Good time to be a gamer.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes it is   Just make sure its not 3 1600P monitors else you'll be forever upgrading!! :lol:  

I'm hoping that I might be able to make a few personal bests with my new card/s   I'm only going to be running them single at first, but I'll just have to put them in together just to make sure they work ok


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110724/Capture010.jpg



You should have said you needed parts!!  I've got bloody loads of bits floating about the place!!   Quad rad, 15 1/2" barbs, tubing (3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" stuff!!) I'm trying to get rid of!!

But then, I guess the postage would have been a bit high


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw your thread, man. I'm SUPER picky sometimes, and I need that specific radiator, the XSPC kit is a good deal, and yeah. Main reason I'm going water is because I miss it, and I'm going for aesthetics. If I was going balls to the wall performance, I would have definitely picked up some stuff from you 

But I gotta make my 600T SE look pretty!


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats ok, I was trying to get rid of some older bits that I have laying about here, its just driving me nuts having it sat here doing nothing so I'm trying to get rid of it!  

There's nothing wrong with the XSPC stuff, I have some bits sat here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2011)

@DD

Nice to see you got your stuff ordered! Now time to get your sleeving done before they arrive! 

@cadaveca

Want to know what's even sad? Most of the games on pc are ports today, just think if there was proper coding/development games would be more visual and optimized.

@phill

Been looking at getting a kit but not til after a case mod.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

What sort of bits are you looking out for and what sort of case mod are you planning on doing??   I'm all interested in seeing what others do with their PC's  

After all, isnt that the point??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2011)

phill said:


> What sort of bits are you looking out for and what sort of case mod are you planning on doing??   I'm all interested in seeing what others do with their PC's
> 
> After all, isnt that the point??



Oh, it's just going to be a minimal mod to a rocketfish case http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1406949&postcount=2389 http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1980317#post1980317 Same case but VERY different hardware.

-Add triple rad mounting to the top
-Clean up cable management

Planning on picking up a XSPC Rasa 120 double kit. Some time after that adding my gpu into the loop along with an MCR320. Little after that happens look into adding mounting internally for XSPC rad.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like your gonna have your work cut out for you   I cant wait to see a build log when you start 

I noticed the hardware change   How do you find it running for you?  Easy to overclock and faster than fast??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2011)

phill said:


> Sounds like your gonna have your work cut out for you   I cant wait to see a build log when you start
> 
> I noticed the hardware change   How do you find it running for you?  Easy to overclock and faster than fast??



First link: s775 e5200 R0 & MSI P7N Platinum kept at 4.4Ghz 1.35v 24.7
Second link: s1156 Core i3 530 & Asus P7P55 WS was run at 4Ghz 1.27v 24.7 when I had it, I no longer have the board and cpu now stays at stock for the wife

Compared to what I am running currently, no difference tbh. Yeah, I don't think i will do a build log. I am not really going to be changing much.


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2011)

I will look forward to any pictures that you end up showing  

I'll have to get Dirt 3 because every time I see your avatar I end up thinking, I want that and now I've just got to have it to complete my series and set! :lol:


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a couple pics that I forgot to upload last week

Enjoy BITCHES

















Was using a smart phone cam so quality is not the best


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

how do you like the big X ? 

mine atm, not so purrrty, will get a HX850W tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how do you like the big X ?
> 
> mine atm, not so purrrty, will get a HX850W tomorrow or wednesday
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/323.jpg



Way better than that iMac


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

it IS better


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Way better than that iMac



Nooo don't do it  ah no, you did it


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how do you like the big X ?
> 
> mine atm, not so purrrty, will get a HX850W tomorrow or wednesday
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/323.jpg



Im loving the HAF X bro much better case then my Silverstone Raven when it comes too cooling, the Raven was an oven, HAF X rapes it hands down, great cable management and space + 9 expansion slots is nice to have loving it bro


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it IS better





scaminatrix said:


> Nooo don't do it  ah no, you did it




Sorry I had ta deeeewwww EEEETTTTT



Lionheart said:


> Im loving the HAF X bro much better case then my Silverstone Raven when it comes too cooling, the Raven was an oven, HAF X rapes it hands down, great cable management and space + 9 expansion slots is nice to have loving it bro



I love mine, my one qualm is the rubber grommets on the cable holes, have started to break and crack because the rubber has dried out, it seems they used cheap rubber.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2011)

i guess silicone spray could help on them not drying out right?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i guess silicone spray could help on them not drying out right?



I could try it, the problem, is they are so dry that when I touch them they fall apart, I was able to put some clear nail polish on one, and that seems to have help save it and keep it from drying out and cracking any more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice looking rigs guys!


----------



## Krony (Jul 26, 2011)

This is it atm, new 30" monitor is next up then i'll maybe look into doing some proper single cable braiding.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2011)

What is going on in the circle, on the tubing?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/finishedpic.jpg
> 
> What is going on in the circle, on the tubing?



I noticed that too, it looks like electrical tape . ..


----------



## Krony (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, the fan encolsure on the side panel pushes againts that tube so it's just a short piece i cut up and split to protect it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

Krony said:


> Haha, the fan encolsure on the side panel pushes againts that tube so it's just a short piece i cut up and split to protect it.



Ahhh smart idea.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2011)

Krony said:


> Haha, the fan encolsure on the side panel pushes againts that tube so it's just a short piece i cut up and split to protect it.



I almost though the line had been spliced....I was about to ask who taught you that magic trick


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I almost though the line had been spliced....I was about to ask who taught you that magic trick



I thought it had been nicked and was leaking so he put electrical tape on it. . .


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought it looked like someone tied it in a knot


----------



## solofly (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's my gaming PC and my workstation...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

solofly said:


> Here's my gaming PC and my workstation...
> 
> [url]http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9392/pic2hq.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Someone likes ASUS.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2011)

Those clear bases, are they Lexan, acrylic, glass, etc?  Did you make them or are they available retail?


----------



## solofly (Jul 26, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Someone likes ASUS.



Just a little bit...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Those clear bases, are they Lexan, acrylic, glass, etc?  Did you make them or are they available retail?



Yeah just saw those too, do tell please!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> how do you like the big X ?
> 
> mine atm, not so purrrty, will get a HX850W tomorrow or wednesday
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110725/323.jpg



if you could arrange the cables it would be nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2011)

nope....not until i get the hx850


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2011)

Haven't posted mine in a while:






Just recently cleaned everything. Rads and fans were pretty dirty


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2011)

rawr


----------



## HammerON (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a crappy pic of the set-up:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2011)

lookin good there Hammer 

might get your screens little brother soon


----------



## Frizz (Jul 26, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Here is a crappy pic of the set-up:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110726/Yep.jpg



Sweet setup man, loving the AD700's too hehe. That awesome monitor must have cost you a fortune!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 26, 2011)

my pc atm with oc









temps




sorry didn't turn them lol


----------



## phill (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely rigs there guys


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> my pc atm with oc
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110726/foto.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110726/fotonb.jpg
> ...



At first I was like wtf . ..  then I was like ohhh I see he didn't rotate the pics.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 26, 2011)

just said yes to a clear acrylic side panel from Bill Owen @ MNPC Tech  

got one with a 140mm fan hole for 90$ + 65$ shipping to denmark

will pay him on friday and then he should be able to send it out by monday

like this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just said yes to a clear acrylic side panel from Bill Owen @ MNPC Tech
> 
> got one with a 140mm fan hole for 90$ + 65$ shipping to denmark
> 
> ...



Wow that will be slick, you'll need to post a ton of pictures!


----------



## specks (Jul 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Here's a couple pics that I forgot to upload last week
> 
> Enjoy BITCHES
> 
> ...


Gotta love the HAF X though its not the best for cable management.


----------



## specks (Jul 26, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Here's a couple pics that I forgot to upload last week
> 
> Enjoy BITCHES
> 
> ...


Gotta love the HAF X though its not the best for cable management.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin good there Hammer
> 
> might get your screens little brother soon



You talking about the 27"???


----------



## Kast (Jul 27, 2011)

My PC ATM nice and simple


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 27, 2011)

3rd shot is very cool.


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2011)

Loving it being so neat and tidy!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, the simpler the better.  Great job!


----------



## Azma (Jul 27, 2011)

Just done mounting new drive bay covers=)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

yummy


----------



## t_ski (Jul 27, 2011)

Everybody loves putting the Lian Li covers in their TJ07...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Everybody loves putting the Lian Li covers in their TJ07...



Just like a bi-sexual....



Man, I really need to finish this Raven02 case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 27, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You talking about the 27"???



yes sir


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2011)

I almost bought that one instead, but I wanted the 2560x1600 resolustion


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 27, 2011)

Kast said:


> My PC ATM nice and simple
> 
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/IMG_2344.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/IMG_2345.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/IMG_2350.jpg



Nicely done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 28, 2011)

Niceeeeee I will give you a hug for it :3


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice rigs guys. Im finally building a new one. Ill have to post pics as I go along.


----------



## douglatins (Jul 28, 2011)

Checking the price for a TH10 from caselabs... uhhh sexy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

sry bout the size


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 28, 2011)

*Graphics card on the last PCI-e x16...*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

2nd  out of 3

more air around it  

and i basically only play bc2 and mw1+2, so idc

and i will get another soon, so wouldnt matter anyway


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 28, 2011)

And you're one reply away from hitting the 5000 mark! congratulations! Have you picked a custom title yet?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sry bout the size
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110728/207.jpg



Looking good, no Mac looks that good . . . .:shadedshu


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sry bout the size
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110728/207.jpg



Pic not big enough.  I want to see electrons revolving around neutrons and protons Mister! :shadedshu


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 2nd  out of 3
> 
> more air around it
> 
> ...



Its a really nice setup   I love it how neat and tidy it is   I wish mine was anything near that!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> And you're one reply away from hitting the 5000 mark! congratulations! Have you picked a custom title yet?



not yet, dunno what to get xD it will come im sure mof that 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looking good, no Mac looks that good . . . .:shadedshu



bwahahaha  macs do look good 



PopcornMachine said:


> Pic not big enough.  I want to see electrons revolving around neutrons and protons Mister! :shadedshu



well i tried to upload a raw file, but it wouldnt 



phill said:


> Its a really nice setup   I love it how neat and tidy it is   I wish mine was anything near that!!



thank you  but most of it really is bc of the case, theres like 25mm space between mb and backpanel


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thank you  but most of it really is bc of the case, theres like 25mm space between mb and backpanel



If you saw the state of mine at the moment you'd laugh!!  Wires everywhere    Its only going to get worse as well


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2011)

well mostly performance wins vs looks in my book


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2011)

It's ok saying that, but with 2 quad rads and a triple, plus pumps and 3 or more other fans as well, you just got nowhere to hide the wires!!  Not even in this big ass case I got!!
I'm so glad I never went for the clear one!! :lol:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sry bout the size
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110728/207.jpg


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2011)

Niceeeeeeee Don very nice indeedy ....

I wish my RV02 had nice grommeted cable holes in good positions


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

From my update I posted in my buildlog last night:



t_ski said:


>


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 29, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://72.167.14.32/~jeremiah/funny/Cat_Pics/cat_its_beautiful.jpg



http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/


----------



## specks (Jul 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> From my update I posted in my buildlog last night:



WOW...

But can those 6970 breathe? there's hardly any gap in between that i can see


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

breathing is for sissies


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

I took some plastic zip-ties and cut the locking end off of them, then stuffed that end in the corner between each set of cards.  This gives it about 1/8" between the ends where the fans are.  GPU's are currently idling at 64, 43 and 36C, and the only reason GPU1 is at 64C is because it's pushing two monitors at 1920 x 1200 each.  One monitor drops the load to the same as the others.


----------



## specks (Jul 29, 2011)

Why not just water-cool em all?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Going to be at least $300 for the blocks I'd want, and can't afford it ATM 

Some more I just took:


----------



## specks (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW...again

I hope to see the water-cooled soon.


----------



## specks (Jul 29, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> breathing is for sissies



Hey peet, lets hold a breath holding contest to see who's macho and who's sissy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 29, 2011)

That looks awesome tski, really wish you could WC those


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

Check the sexy hardware closeup pic clubhouse for hints at what's in store.


----------



## specks (Jul 29, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture021.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture022.jpg
> 
> ...



Yummy


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Get 'er done!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> From my update I posted in my buildlog last night:



Very impressive   How do you find the 6970's??   What size screens are you running to use them on?  



t_ski said:


> Going to be at least $300 for the blocks I'd want, and can't afford it ATM
> 
> Some more I just took:



I know that feeling, I need about £300 for my water blocks for my cards, but I have got ZERO chance of that happening any time soon!!  

Very nice PSU too   I have two myself   I might have to have one taken out though and upgraded to a bigger model cos when I was doing my Linx testing @ 4.5Ghz, I was drawing 620w with just a single 8800GT in there, so I'm a little worried I wont have enough spare juice!!


----------



## Frizz (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sry bout the size
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110728/207.jpg



Get rid of one or two of those drive cages to let the front fan breathe! You'd be amazed how much room there is hehe, I've removed both of mine and am ready to support future meter long cards .



DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture021.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/Capture022.jpg
> 
> ...



Graphites just keep getting sexier & is that a GTX 580 DCU II?   ... 


My sister asked me to build a beastly gaming desktop for her, I will post up pics of that soon hehe..


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

phill said:


> Very impressive   How do you find the 6970's??   What size screens are you running to use them on?
> 
> I know that feeling, I need about £300 for my water blocks for my cards, but I have got ZERO chance of that happening any time soon!!
> 
> Very nice PSU too   I have two myself   I might have to have one taken out though and upgraded to a bigger model cos when I was doing my Linx testing @ 4.5Ghz, I was drawing 620w with just a single 8800GT in there, so I'm a little worried I wont have enough spare juice!!



I like them very well.  This is my first time using Tri-Fire, but I have had dual 5970's, 4870's, 3870's, 2900's, etc.  I have been using them with two 24" and one 26" 1920 x 1200 res screens, and had really good framerates in NFS Shift and Dirt 2.  One card can easily handle a couple of thes screens, and three cards is probablyoverkill, but I like it 

As for the PSU, you should take a look at the Extreme Power Supply Calculator:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

They have a Pro version that helps calculate amps, to.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Excuse picture quality, light is really odd in my room so I have to use high iso XD

New speakers!






(That's 22" monitor by the way for size reference)


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

Overkill is always good   Having more is great as you can take things away, if you dont have it you cant add it in!! 

Well thats not good!!
I tried the wattage calculator and it reckons I'll need a 1210w PSU with just two 580's in...  How on earth can I run 4 in one system??!! :lol:

I used to have 2 5970's and across 8064 x 1600, one card would run ok with Dirt 2, Left for Dead 2 etc, but when I used two, it would slow it down?!  I dont know how that works but I think the drivers were a bit immature to be honest...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Probably limited by the ram


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not as clean or classy as some but still fun to game on. My boys think so too


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2011)

specks said:


> Hey peet, lets hold a breath holding contest to see who's macho and who's sissy







Challenge accepted!


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Probably limited by the ram



Oh it was   Medium settings in Dirt 2 and it was hitting about 50 to 60FPS which was just enough   Bloody brillaint though across all 3 screens 



Craigleberry said:


> Not as clean or classy as some but still fun to game on. My boys think so too



What game is that??  I cant quite make it out!!


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dirt 3


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

That's next to buy on my hit list   Can't seem to find it anywhere though but Steam at the moment??


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2011)

Try ebay


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

I could but I would wonder if I could get a brand new copy...  I'll have a looksie


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah brand new sealed and cheap


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

I've noticed there's a few there selling codes from Steam that they have bundled with ATI cards...  Find that a bit cheeky really...

I've found one for £16, but that came from India..  I'm half wondering if it's worth just waiting for something to turn up in retail shops


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 29, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Not as clean or classy as some but still fun to game on. My boys think so too
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/IMGP4734r.jpg



Nice well done I love the way it's tucked into the corner.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

Craigleberry said:


> Not as clean or classy as some but still fun to game on. My boys think so too
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110729/IMGP4734r.jpg



Out of those three monitors, which do you like the best?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

random said:


> Graphites just keep getting sexier & is that a GTX 580 DCU II?   ...



Yes, sir it is


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah....its going in there somehow


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah....its going in there somehow :twf:



Just dont use a hammer to try and fit it in!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2011)

That's gonna be a bit of a challenge!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

i want it to be standing in the front, remove both hd cages, make a cut in dvd cage thingie, make custom mmounts for the rad, and voila


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i want it to be standing in the front, remove both hd cages, make a cut in dvd cage thingie, make custom mmounts for the rad, and voila



They do carry rad brackets to hold them in places like that.


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the new setup


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 29, 2011)

with something like this or? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11252_XSPC-120mm-Universal-Radstand.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> with something like this or? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11252_XSPC-120mm-Universal-Radstand.html



Yep. Something like that. Or even the EK version.. It's smaller but not well worth it if you can get something like that.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2011)

There's a bunch here:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_457_335_987


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 30, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Out of those three monitors, which do you like the best?



The Benq is the best as it is a 2ms screen. The Acer is very close to it and the Dell is lucky last. I like the Acer for its thin bezel though.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like all those are older models?  Except for the Dell.  I'm looking for new monitors BTW...


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

How should I mount my radiator?

A:







or B:






Cooling CPU only, res/pump combo will be in the middle two 5.25" bays.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 30, 2011)

Corsair H100 just came in today!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 30, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Corsair H100 just came in today!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UepKC.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice and clean, what are your temps like ?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> How should I mount my radiator?
> 
> A:
> 
> ...



Well I like A, with the hoses over in the cabling area.  Just curious about where the fan configuration.  Is there a case fan above the radiator, or will is there room to put fans below it later?



..'Ant'.. said:


> Corsair H100 just came in today!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UepKC.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks very nice. Surprised you have room for the radiator and the fans.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

H100 looks pretty slick!

Top fans are ghosted under the top mesh of the 600T. Still deciding whether they're going to be intake or exhaust, though. My GTX 570 does put out a decent amount of heat, but it's not like my 2500K at 4GHz is going to be hard for that rad to cool.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> How should I mount my radiator?
> A:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110730/Capture010.jpg
> or B:
> ...



I'd go with A, since the tubing can then come straight up from the drive bays into the rad, then the CPU block, then a nice clean straighter shot back to the res/pump combo.  Looks like a slick machine.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 30, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Well I like A, with the hoses over in the cabling area.  Just curious about where the fan configuration.  Is there a case fan above the radiator, or will is there room to put fans below it later?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very nice. Surprised you have room for the radiator and the fans.



Yep all 650d's or 600t models and up will be able to support 2 radiators + 4 fans (H100)


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

That's absolutely false. With my 600T, I had to buy a super thin radiator, and I won't be able to push/pull either. I'll post pictures later with proof.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> That's absolutely false. With my 600T, I had to buy a super thin radiator, and I won't be able to push/pull either. I'll post pictures later with proof.



Sorry I meant with the H100, all corsair cases should be able to fully support it's twin radiators no problems. Proven with ant's pics.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 30, 2011)

Snapped a shit quality picture with my ipod. Hahha, been doing a bit of cable management with the three gpu's inside! As for the all black look, does anybody dig? Or should I put some led fans? I have some good blue Antec 3 speeds I can shove in there. 5 fans for $150. 25$ each, a ripoff I hear? 
I'll take some better quality photos a bit later with an actual camera :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

THe H100 would work in the 600T with the radiator mounted where the stock top fan is, and the fans mounted under the top mesh like mine will be. 

The 600T's top mounts are about 33mm from the top of an ATX motherboard, the Black Ice GT Stealth radiator that I got is 30mm thick and barely clears my MOSFET cooler. The H100's radiator is 27mm thick, so it will work, but you won't be able to use push/pull in a 600T.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 30, 2011)

I vote for A, DD. Cleaner tubing IMO.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> How should I mount my radiator?
> 
> A:
> 
> ...



I'd also have to say A is looking the best bet for clean n tidy run as long as you use some 90deg connectors for nice straight lines


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 30, 2011)

yep, thats going in there too

thats a 1.5Liter bottle next to it


----------



## TheGrapist (Jul 30, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, thats going in there too
> 
> thats a 1.5Liter bottle next to it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110730/002.jpg



orange soda in loop


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 30, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, thats going in there too
> 
> thats a 1.5Liter bottle next to it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110730/002.jpg



Wow not sure how that will fit . . . .(that's what she said) .. . ..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 30, 2011)

Not using any angled connectors (I personally think they look silly unless they're necessary, and think a nice curved tube looks slick) but it looks like A is the method of choice! Going to be picking up some razer blades, distilled water, and a funnel soon.


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2011)

Keep on topic. If you want to chit chat and post nonsense you know where to go.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## computertechy (Jul 31, 2011)

just got myself 8gb of vengeance ram, crucial M4 120gb SSD & a Asus Xonar Xense.

sorry for the shitty pic, need a new camera.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2011)

Is that a MountainMods Horizon?


----------



## computertechy (Jul 31, 2011)

u2-ufo extended.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 31, 2011)

here's my mess at the moment, just ordered a haf x, cant wait to swap it out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 31, 2011)

d3fct said:


> here's my mess at the moment, just ordered a haf x, cant wait to swap it out.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110731/100_0737.jpg



Didn't care for the MM Pinnacle case?


----------



## d3fct (Jul 31, 2011)

too big for me now as ive gotten rid of 2 gpus on a full loop.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 31, 2011)

d3fct said:


> too big for me now as ive gotten rid of 2 gpus on a full loop.



You'll love the HAF-X, it's an amazing case.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 31, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> You'll love the HAF-X, it's an amazing case.


i hope so, neweggs review of it sold me on it. looks to have lots of nice features.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 31, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yep, thats going in there too
> 
> thats a 1.5Liter bottle next to it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110730/002.jpg



Looks mighty short for 1,5 liters, you sure?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2011)

OK I was cleaning out the house today and came across my Asus P6T X58 motherboard that a Ebay buyer fucked up (SEE THREAD HERE). Well I had a spare CPU so I took a threading needle and some bright light, a magnifying glass and started bending back the bent pins. Well After about 30 minutes I had got them to as best as I could so I put in the CPU and the 3x1GB DDR3 ECC sticks then crossed my fingers and it the power button........ then BAM! the screen post to the bios were I checked the temps and other things like voltages. I havnt hooked up a hard drive yet and did a stability test but I let it idle in bios for about 30 minutes while I finished my clean up and it was still responsive and I also rebooted it about 10 times and had no issues with not booting so Im gonna leave this CPU in the socket and maybe use it as something but IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it going! I did the same to my Dad's mobo - broke a few pins but still works to this day (since about a year or so ago)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 1, 2011)

d3fct said:


> i hope so, neweggs review of it sold me on it. looks to have lots of nice features.



I adore mine, it's worth every penny of it's price.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I booted it with hirens boot cd and played around for a little bit. Had no issues, I am thinking today I will install it in an antec 300 I have in my storage building. I need to get a proper PSU for it cause right now I am using a 350W 20+4 pin on a 24+8 pin board OMG!


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2011)

added a second rad to the Phantom, just waiting on some cable extensions to complete the build.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 1, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> added a second rad to the Phantom, just waiting on some cable extensions to complete the build.
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0811.jpg



Love it, nice and clean, mind giving us a pic that shows the case with the side panel on ?


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 1, 2011)

Not the best lighting for the pics but here's a few with the door on


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 2, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> Not the best lighting for the pics but here's a few with the door on
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0817.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton!


----------



## Fatal (Aug 2, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> Not the best lighting for the pics but here's a few with the door on
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0817.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks great  I am going to be replacing my Antec 900 with the white and black version of the case. I see that it has plenty of room, definitely a plus if you need to add more stuff later.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

My sister decided to ask me to build a beast for her! Although I was limited on choosing the parts as it was all from one store and they didn't exactly have the best but they still had decent enough parts. 





















Specs are:

i5 2500k I've oc'd it mildly to 4ghz and it never reaches 60 with the CM cooler.
Ripjaw X 1600mhz 1.5v 9-9-9-24
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD
1TB WD Black newest rev
GTX 580 Direct CU II Asus
LG Blu Ray Driver
650 Watt Seasonic X-Series Gold Modular
Fractal Design R3


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

wait........your sister?


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait........your sister?



Rofl that's what the people at the store said, she wants a gaming rig that would last her a while.. I think this about fits the portfolio .


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wait........your sister?



I'm on a big LAN right now, and each year there's more girls here, so I'm not really that surprised  Girls can be very competitive


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 2, 2011)

$500 gpu, $20 cpu cooler  

Lawl


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> $500 gpu, $20 cpu cooler
> 
> Lawl



LOL I know right ... good ol sandy forcing heatsinks back to the stone age  although it was either that or stock >.<


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> $500 gpu, $20 cpu cooler
> 
> Lawl



I was going to say that, but held my tongue for some reason


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 2, 2011)

random said:


> LOL I know right ... good ol sandy forcing heatsinks back to the stone age  although it was either that or stock >.<



As long as it plays games right ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/009.jpg



I don't think any of that hardware was made by Apple.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

its made possible by the apple thing i had 

for lulz, my 600T


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/009.jpg



You've got a white kettle lead going to your PSU - that's close enough to apple 

What are you using to "rise" the motherboard off the table? I usually hang mine over the edge of a table so the GPU doesn't pop out of the slot, if you know what I mean.


EDIT: Ah, I see it now - standoffs


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

i just use standoffs, then screw them on the board , then you have around 10mm height, just enough to raise the gpu and other cards a bit


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its made possible by the apple thing i had
> 
> for lulz, my 600T
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/008.jpg



Nice radiator, but where you going to put your drives?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 2, 2011)

will be using 2.5" drives, 1 ssd, or maybe 2 in RAID , and then the rest will be 2.5" WD's scorpio black or caviar black


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 2, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its made possible by the apple thing i had
> 
> for lulz, my 600T
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/008.jpg



Going to do a build log ?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2011)

random said:


>



No comments on the PacMan underwear on the desk?  You guys are slippin' :shadedshu


----------



## HammerON (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice catch there t_ski


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in shock.  I plugged in my X58 board that I drowned 4 months ago, and it started working!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn, I remember when that all went down.  Doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm in shock.  I plugged in my X58 board that I drowned 4 months ago, and it started working!!!!



Guess it's hardware miracle day...


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2358650&postcount=4770


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess it's hardware miracle day...
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2358650&postcount=4770



Congrats to you too! 

I tried for 2 weeks and then gave up.  Now it works like nothing happened. 

Hopefully will get some pictures going.  Time to break out the Vulcan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Congrats to you too!
> 
> I tried for 2 weeks and then gave up.  Now it works like nothing happened.



This board has been inside a bag full of computer parts for like six months, even has bent pins from stuff pressuring against it.  I really didn't care, I considered it dead as I had tried it before and it didn't post.  I got bored and I thank god I did.  It works!

Hurry everyone, try your dead hardware again NOW!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> This board has been inside a bag full of computer parts for like six months, even has bent pins from stuff pressuring against it.  I really didn't care, I considered it dead as I had tried it before and it didn't post.  I got bored and I thank god I did.  It works!
> 
> Hurry everyone, try your dead hardware again NOW!



Seriously.  This stuff is tougher than you think!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Seriously.  This stuff is tougher than you think!



I'm starting to believe that.  I'm also starting to believe it has a damn mind of it's own.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm starting to believe that.  I'm also starting to believe it has a damn mind of it's own.



Yeah maybe they just decided to work because Skynet is becoming self aware!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm in shock.  I plugged in my X58 board that I drowned 4 months ago, and it started working!!!!



Probably just didn't dry it out enough the first time. I've had my board and gfx cards get wet a couple of times. They all still work.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yeah maybe they just decided to work because Skynet is becoming self aware!



pfft beat to it


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its made possible by the apple thing i had
> 
> for lulz, my 600T
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110802/008.jpg



Buy a single 180mm radiator from Phobya.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 3, 2011)

and where would the fun be in that lol


----------



## Scatler (Aug 3, 2011)

First post here, let it be something that i'm proud of, took a while to get where i am now, many painful days of hard work for miserable salary, hours of research, countless minutes spent on assembling and making how it is now.

Case fist hours after arrival - rev.1






And this is where i got after many errors and tries - rev.5 :







The whole thing was assembled withing a rather long time frame and that's why some of the parts are not the same color (wanted to buy black ram, were out of stock though). Still thinking of making a few final touches to the cable management.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess it's hardware miracle day...
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2358650&postcount=4770



YES IT MUST BE!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2356689&postcount=17475


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 3, 2011)

Scatler said:


> First post here, let it be something that i'm proud of, took a while to get where i am now, many painful days of hard work for miserable salary, hours of research, countless minutes spent on assembling and making how it is now.



Very nice!  Welcome to the techpowerup. 




brandonwh64 said:


> YES IT MUST BE!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2356689&postcount=17475



I saw that post.  Can't believe you had to straighten the pins out, and it still worked.

Good job.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 4, 2011)

My PC ATM...


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> My PC ATM...
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/27df41cc-1.jpg



no more 690?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope, check my build log. I'm selling the 690 and moving on to better things.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nope, check my build log. I'm selling the 690 and moving on to better things.



Gonna have to check out that build log then.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

More to come


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Sexy!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 5, 2011)

I like!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 5, 2011)

Strapped on an Excalibur fan onto my cards to even out the temps between the two GPU's, the fan is connected to the 600T's controller. 











EDIT:

Here is an in game pic of the temps


----------



## Igorius (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> YES IT MUST BE!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2356689&postcount=17475



Bro, crazy!  Glad it posted!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 5, 2011)

I gotta ask Brandon, that board didn't ship to Ohio, did it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2011)

Sent ya a text cp & peet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

Got it Shaun.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2011)

chicken patty said:


> got it shaun.



lol ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

I needed a bit to reply so I let you know i got it LOL. So you gonna mod that rocketfish or what?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I needed a bit to reply so I let you know i got it LOL. So you gonna mod that rocketfish or what?



Yes, not immediate plans. Getting the new board and ram first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2011)

I finally got my 2nd rig going, just need to install drivers and that's it.  I'll post a pic or two when I get home. 

It's on my bench table.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I gotta ask Brandon, that board didn't ship to Ohio, did it?



Yes it did peet. it went to POSPC for his x4 630 and Gigabyte 880G. I pmed you peet. dont know what your question was about.

*EDIT*

I think I know what your talking about. your asking if the EBay buyer was in ohio right? naa it was El Paso, Texas, United States


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 5, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110805/Capture024.jpg
> 
> More to come



When first saw the storm trooper thought it would be perfect for water cooling with white tubes.  Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

New motherboard and CPU in today!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, clean your damn heatsink! Or give it to me... Either or.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2011)

Brandon.. looks good.. but... snotrocket next to the mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> New motherboard and CPU in today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110805/DSC01640.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110805/DSC01641.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110805/DSC01642.jpg



Cooler looks familiar.   Nice buy on the new hardware!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2011)

@b
Sorry ididnt reply earlier. looks good man. where's the ram?
@Dave
said you had a new build where/what is it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @b
> Sorry ididnt reply earlier. looks good man. where's the ram?
> @Dave
> said you had a new build where/what is it?



I need to, I haven't started it yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nice, clean your damn heatsink! Or give it to me... Either or.



LOL yea I cleaned it with a horse hair brush but its still alittle dusty. It wont be on there long, I am going to find a smaller heatsink.



Cold Storm said:


> Brandon.. looks good.. but... snotrocket next to the mobo?



No that is glue. I use these small tables for work benches



Chicken Patty said:


> Cooler looks familiar.   Nice buy on the new hardware!



I traded the reborn X58 stuff for it. I didn't need another X58 setup and wanted a nice mATX AMD quad



JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry ididnt reply earlier. looks good man. where's the ram?



HERE IT IS IN ACTION!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

O_O 20pin PSU?! GET THAT THING OUT OF THERE BEFORE YOU KILL IT!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O 20pin PSU?! GET THAT THING OUT OF THERE BEFORE YOU KILL IT!



LOL I know, I hope it will hold me over until I can get a decent low priced one to suit my needs

Quick stability test


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Please tell me it's atleast 400 watts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Please tell me it's atleast 400 watts.



350W 19A +12V

It will power this rig for now. All im running is 95W cpu, 3x 5W fans, 25W HDD 5W DVD burner


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 550 watt psu I've been meaning to sell :3 Well, it says it's 480, but I've gotten it to 520 watts.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I have a 550 watt psu I've been meaning to sell :3 Well, it says it's 480, but I've gotten it to 520 watts.



15$ shipped?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Lets change this to pms, message me.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 6, 2011)

random said:


> Strapped on an Excalibur fan onto my cards to even out the temps between the two GPU's, the fan is connected to the 600T's controller.
> 
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/8614/img0414rf.jpg
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1411/img0441pu.jpg
> ...



what is the app that displays the temps and stuff in game?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2011)

prolly ATI tray tools or something similar


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

9.5/10


----------



## Frizz (Aug 6, 2011)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what is the app that displays the temps and stuff in game?



That is MSI Afterburner, personally I think its the best and most simple OCing tool out there for the GPU. Works for both ATI and NVIDIA cards both desktop and mobility versions.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Afterburner does that?! I've had afterburner for ever but I never saw that! I will post pics of my rig as soon as I get the sleeved cables and the zalman ;3 Anyone here have a blue apevia fan they would give me? :3 I would love you forever/ give you some deltas if you wanted :3


----------



## Platibus (Aug 6, 2011)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what is the app that displays the temps and stuff in game?



It's AfterBurner, I think.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

My new rig,still needs some work on wm and cleaning


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are some pics from the new rig. However I won't have the 550 ti much longer, I sold it on ebay today and am gonna ship out monday. Plan on getting gtx 560 if I can find a good deal on one, if not then probably a gtx 460 or radeon 6790. Also plan on putting a 1tb wd green drive to go along with my ssd raid 0. 

P.S. Sorry for the bad pics, All I have is my crappy optimus v android cell phone with no flash.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My new rig,still needs some work on wm and cleaninghttp://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/2011-08-05_23-27-17_397.jpg



You got that H50 I see


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> You got that H50 I see



Yep I did,im not impressed by it but it could be because of the generic thermal paste I used.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Whats your temps?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Whats your temps?



48c idle 
haven't checked load,i will be applying fresh AS5 soon so this was just a hold me over.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

O_O something has to be wrong, my hyper tx3 is 34C idle...


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 48c idle
> haven't checked load,i will be applying fresh AS5 soon so this was just a hold me over.



Thats seems kind of high, what is your clock speed/voltage.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 6, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Thats seems kind of high, what is your clock speed/voltage.



stock /1.2v(stock)
I am going to be pulling it off tomorrow and putting on fresh TIM, It could also just be a bad mount.(tightened unevenly maybe) I am not worried about it ATM.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

I would, I get worried if my proc goes over 45C! Either you have the hottest house ever, or there is something wrong with that H50


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I would, I get worried if my proc goes over 45C! Either you have the hottest house ever, or there is something wrong with that H50



45c isnt bad for a processor. Especially i7 920s. They naturally run a lot hotter but also have a higher heat tolerance.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

What about for a x4 925? I idle at 34C it jumps up to 37-44 when gaming


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> What about for a x4 925? I idle at 34C it jumps up to 37-44 when gaming



I wouldnt worry about those temps. As long as you stay below the mid 50s your fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My new rig,still needs some work on wm and cleaninghttp://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/2011-08-05_23-27-17_397.jpg



Hell yea! That X58 setup looks good!!


----------



## Fatal (Aug 6, 2011)

New case was shocked at the size of this thing


----------



## phill (Aug 6, 2011)

I like that   So much more room in there!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay, I was thinking of doing a before and after of my pc.

The front, this will prob stay the same for a few years 





This is my bad CPU cooler, ram and such, yes those are shitty ebay ram heatsinks. I got them because I thought they were gunna be temporary, I guess they're staying. You can  also see my 8 pin come from under the video card, it's really short! 





Here is my video card, OEM 4650, 1 gig of DDR2 ram, I'm upgrading to a 5750 for my birthday :3 It's ugly, but it works a ton better than this thing.






Full shot, I wish the HAF 912 was black inside 





Here are the cables I have routed, fitting the extensions in there will be a pain in the butt!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2011)

have you tried it this way 





also if your looking at upgrading your GPU to something a little better go HD5770


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried it, but it's too tight for my liking. And I'm buying a 5750 off someone on here. It's okay, right?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah but I'd say just a little under powered for 1080p gaming with all the eye candy on though


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I don't really want all eyecandy, I mainly want to run BBC2 on med with 4x AA and get atleast 45 fps


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I tried it, but it's too tight for my liking. And I'm buying a 5750 off someone on here. It's okay, right?



How much are you buying it for. There are potentially much better cards in that price range.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

$85 with shipping


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> $85 with shipping



Hmm, im sure you could find a 5770/6770 for about that price or $10 more. Still seems like a good deal but would be nice to be a little future proof.

But I guess you could always pick up a second cheap 5750 for crossfire down the road.


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 6, 2011)

Going to corsair 650D


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice rig spectrus77! And if you can find one would you mind messaging me the link?


----------



## d3fct (Aug 7, 2011)

put my rig into my haf x today, here's the results.


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

I love the PSU cover ofthe HAF X! You dont need a modular PSU to be really clean in this case.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 7, 2011)

specks said:


> I love the PSU cover ofthe HAF X! You dont need a modular PSU to be really clean in this case.



yes it's f'n great, there is a mass of unused cables under there, but i am looking forward to getting a modular psu.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 7, 2011)

Modded a bit my 650D with an Added a 120mm fan in the drivebay and it fits.

Using my old Antec 1200 parts!


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

That is a vegas fan right? Or apolish?


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Going to corsair 650D
> [url]http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8058/dscf0626i.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8615/dscf0625g.jpg[/URL]
> ...



That is one clean and sey rig


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 7, 2011)

As promised:






















More in the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice DD. Thats a pretty sweet looking rig!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2011)

I have those mems and that board, nice combo, those two. 

Those are 6-8-6-24 sticks? If so, you should try 2133 MHz 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v...


----------



## d3fct (Aug 7, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> As promised:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110807/Capture029.jpg
> 
> ...




looks very nice, we have the same waterblock. got to say i love it, works well on my 2600k.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> As promised:
> 
> More in the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.



Very clean. The tubes on the right definitely better way to go. 

Oh, and the white tubing in the storm trooper is very cool.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 7, 2011)

specks said:


> That is a vegas fan right? Or apolish?



Its appolish.


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Its appolish.



Looks good but how are they when it comes to performance and noise?


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's mine for a minute....  Should have the other one sorted within a few weeks, maybe less


----------



## computertechy (Aug 7, 2011)

me liky the Tower 21!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish it was bigger if I'm honest!! :lol:  

I cant wait to get the other one setup and finished   That I hope will fit on the other side of the desk......  At least I hope it does!! :lol:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 7, 2011)

3x30" delly's? 

oh yeah im jelly on your delly's


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

3 30" Dells   Models are 3008WFP, middle one is revision A02 and the end two are A06.  I love them   But its a bit weird looking at 90" of screen so close...  I think I'm going to have to get some USB extension cables to connect up to the mouse and keyboard so I can play near the wall when my house mate moves out!  

I can even put up the surround sound then as well


----------



## computertechy (Aug 7, 2011)

phill said:


> 3 30" Dells   Models are 3008WFP, middle one is revision A02 and the end two are A06.  I love them   But its a bit weird looking at 90" of screen so close...  I think I'm going to have to get some USB extension cables to connect up to the mouse and keyboard so I can play near the wall when my house mate moves out!
> 
> I can even put up the surround sound then as well




can i replace your house mate please?

no-homo btw


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Well she'll be moving whenever she can find a place   It might cost a bit to get to work and back for you tho!! :lol:

On the plus side though, I do have a home network with 16 ports to fill


----------



## computertechy (Aug 7, 2011)

phill said:


> Well she'll be moving whenever she can find a place   It might cost a bit to get to work and back for you tho!! :lol:
> 
> On the plus side though, I do have a home network with 16 ports to fill



live in brighton but work in london. Im use to travelling, if they didnt invent rumble strips i wouldnt be here talking to you


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I think I'm about an hour and a half from Brighton and a bit more from London!! :lol:

Rumble strips??


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 7, 2011)

specks said:


> Looks good but how are they when it comes to performance and noise?



They are very quiet actually but they do not push much air at stock speeds, So i modded them be retching the sensor so they run at full speed all the time and they are quiet.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

phill said:


> 3 30" Dells   Models are 3008WFP, middle one is revision A02 and the end two are A06.  I love them   But its a bit weird looking at 90" of screen so close...  I think I'm going to have to get some USB extension cables to connect up to the mouse and keyboard so I can play near the wall when my house mate moves out!
> 
> I can even put up the surround sound then as well



My god man!  What exactly is your graphics config and what frame rates do you get?


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I bought these mate 











I've only got two of them in there at the moment but with the highest screen settings and all of the eye candy turned up, I'm hitting at least 60FPS but that's at 7680 x 1600 with Ultra settings and 8 x QSCAA or whatever its call turned on.
I havent overclocked either card yet, so there's still more to give I believe.  I'm running for a CPU an i7 920 @ 4.42Ghz which is my 24.7 speed.  I havent bothered trying for higher speeds yet as this is just right and I honestly cant be bothered with messing about with re-starts and crashes!! 

This is the slowest PC...  My other build is a 762 and that'll have at least 3 GPU's in it but then I am unsure just what next year will bring as I will be upgrading then I think


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

phill said:


> Well I bought these mate
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5962/img9554u.jpg
> 
> ...



60FPS at that res is fantastic! 

I wouldn't bother overclocking.  My experience is rather limited but I'm not sure it matters as much in mult-card setups. More interesting to put the 3rd card in and see what happens. But then it's not my power bill.


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Well that was just with Dirt 2, I havent tried other games like Left 4 Dead (1 or 2) yet or any of the others I have bought recently.  I've got to try and get GTA 4 installed because I've still not opened it up and I had that about a year ago!! :lol:

Well to be honest, overclocking the CPU seemed to make more of a difference than anything else but that said I think 4.4Ghz for an i7 isnt bad at all   I did think about going for a SB setup but then they dont have full 16x lanes like this does and so seemed a bit of a waste since I've had these two i7 rigs for nearly two years now and I've hardly used them!!

I am very much interested in seeing the third card go in, so as soon as the few bits I have on order come through, I'll be getting that running and seeing just how fast that 920 D0 can go  

Saying that, my electric usage which this system isnt too bad considering all the crap stuffed in this case! :lol:
With 2 server SAS drives, 2 Velcoraptors (150Gb) a 1.5Tb Sammy for saves and whatever else along with 8 38mm thick Scythe Kraze 3000 fans on each of the quad rads and another 6 Yate Loon 88CFM fans cooling the motherboard loop and Adaptec 5405 and fan controller and the pumps etc, I think so far at most the rig as pulled 815W from the socket...  I have no idea what that means the actual rig is using but who cares??  

My electric bill a month is working out to less than £25 a month and whilst I'm guessing it gonna go up eventually, I'm really not bothered!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't bother going to SB just yet if you've got a bloomfield at 4.4GHz.

Let us know when you get the 3rd card going.

Congrats on a monster system!


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2011)

Well when I have my other EVGA Classified 762 working with the water cooling loop, I'll be throwing the three of them in 

This EVGA Classified 759 will hold two of them but the 762 will hold possibly three or four of them because I want it to be the dogs nuts when it runs games across the screens.  I don't want slow downs or issues  

The only uprade I'm looking at is the 8 core 16 thread CPU's that might be out next year..  Then it'll be a case of if it can hit 5Ghz then I might consider it  

Thank you for the kind words   I'm getting to grips with taking video footage of games or replys, so if there's anyway I can put some videos up to show please let me know 
Also any games anyone has an interest in please say and I'll do my best to get them installed


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 8, 2011)

here is mine as I was cutting up the case to make the radiator work.





[/IMG]


----------



## specks (Aug 8, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> They are very quiet actually but they do not push much air at stock speeds, So i modded them be retching the sensor so they run at full speed all the time and they are quiet.



Guess thats the compromise of performance for looks. Are they PWM?


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's a near final setup of everything 

Well here's everything, not quite finished yet but its definitely all getting there 



























Break down of what we have there 

In the two Danger Den cases we have my i7 rigs

The two in the middle are my two AMD XP machines, they run both Windows 98 and XP.  Mainly for older games and such.

The two on the outside are my two AMD 64 machines, they just run Windows XP at the moment and again are for the older games like GTA Vice City for example as it doesn't work right on Windows 7!!

I can put down the specifications if people want, but that's the general over view


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice dude, love it!!!

How much storage space is in that DD case on the left? Looks like 6 hdds? Maybe 6TB? 

What gpu is on the far left bench? Doesn't look like a GX2, is it an older dual gpu board?


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2011)

Well whats in the one on the left has 8 x 74Gb Seagate Cheetahs 15k.5's   They are going in Raid 0 over two sets of 4 drives.  There's a Sammy F3 1.5Tb drive in there as well just for screen shots and downloads and stuff, not much in there really  
The one on the right has 2 x Hitachi IBM SAS drives, 15k spin but not as fast as the Cheetah's by far.  But it also has a pair of Velcoraptor 150Gb drives, they are in Raid 0 too and of course the spare Sammy F3 1.5Tb drive in that too   The Hitachi drives are for the OS (Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit) and the Velcoraptors are for games, just games 

The AMD rigs but the KR7A have 74Gb Raptors in them and the two AMD 64 rigs will have a 500Gb drive in each just for games and screen shots really.  The KR7A has two 200Gb IDE Maxtor drives in it, since it doesnt have SATA connectors.  It runs Windows 98 and XP.  Both installed on separate drives.  The NF7-S Rev two just has two 74Gb Raptors.  Its a pretty nice system with the 9800 Pro thats installed in it 

I have 3 2Tb drives which I will need to get more of as they are going in my server and that will possibly have the 'spare' 3Gb 580....  

The card in the DFI 939 board is a 7950 GX2   Doesnt work too bad but I'm going to sell that and put in my 8800GT's I have laying about here.  But if I can find another EVGA 8800 GT, then one each would go in my i7 rigs and be used for Phsyx  

Any other questions, fire away


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ahh, 7950x2 forgot about those.

So many mechanical drives!!!!!!

Where's the SSD love? 

Oh and I can always use a spare 580 in my rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2011)

I know it's a PC thread but here's my project the past few days. Had to pickup a modchip to fix a screw-up on my part. Right now it's got an 80GB drive.





@phill

All I have to say is WOW! That's a nice setup you got going.


----------



## specks (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a lot of hard drives you got there.

Nice work!


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Ahh, 7950x2 forgot about those.
> 
> So many mechanical drives!!!!!!
> 
> ...



SSD's I'm not so sure on and I bought these SAS drives just when the SSD started coming out   However tho, I would like to point out, these do max out my Adaptec 5805 controller card with a read/write speed of just over 1.2Gb/sec   But that was with my old Q6600 setup, I have no idea what its gonna be like in my i7 setup!!

I'm aiming for another 3 cards to go in the 762 rig, but I wont be putting in the 580's...  I'm aiming for the newer series of cards, hopefully with at least 3Gb's of ram in them!! 



JrRacinFan said:


> @phill
> 
> All I have to say is WOW! That's a nice setup you got going.



Well thank you   I have managed to keep it down to this amount of PC's but I hope I dont get any more!!   I've got to get two 24" screens for the 4 AMD setups and a few PSU's but thats it.  Everything else is pretty much setup and running   I just hope I'm doing all of this justice in how its being presented and setup   And naturally, everything is running overclocked bar the GPU's 



specks said:


> That's a lot of hard drives you got there.
> 
> Nice work!



There's more to come!!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2011)

Phill from ChilledPC? 

Nice to see you finish that setup . Now give me a rig  hehe


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know it's a PC thread but here's my project the past few days. Had to pickup a modchip to fix a screw-up on my part. Right now it's got an 80GB drive.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43116&stc=1&d=1312811196



Awesomeness!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2011)

JR - I used avalanch and unleashX dash boards with my OG xbox and loved it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesomeness!!



Thanks 



brandonwh64 said:


> JR - I used avalanch and unleashX dash boards with my OG xbox and loved it!



XBMC FTW! I liked Avalaunch but with XBMC I can set it up to use a PC drive. Don't worry i got ideas! I use UnleashX as a default.xbe launcher for homebrew discs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> XBMC FTW! I liked Avalaunch but with XBMC I can set it up to use a PC drive. Don't worry i got ideas! I use UnleashX as a default.xbe launcher for homebrew discs.



Yea I used UnleashX as default dashboard but had a link on the main page for XBMC when I wanted to watch movies and such


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know it's a PC thread but here's my project the past few days. Had to pickup a modchip to fix a screw-up on my part. Right now it's got an 80GB drive.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43116&stc=1&d=1312811196
> 
> 
> ...



brilliant softmodded mine and want to add a larger hard drive i gues thats were yours broke? any chance of pming me some advice


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2011)

ste2425 said:


> brilliant softmodded mine and want to add a larger hard drive i gues thats were yours broke? any chance of pming me some advice



Mine broke when attempting a tsop(onboard) BIOS flash to function like a modchip. Ygpm.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 8, 2011)

specks said:


> Guess thats the compromise of performance for looks. Are they PWM?



What does PWM mean?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 8, 2011)

PWM= Pulse Width Modulation.

Fans that use PWM can typically vary their speed very easily, and can start with a low voltage.


Easy to spot, too...requires a 4th lead.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 8, 2011)

phill said:


> Well I bought these mate
> 
> http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/5962/img9554u.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking amazing!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey guys! it's been a while since I last posted here, but I've been catching up to some of the latest builds, and man, I gotta say that phill's build is the most impressive I've seen in a long time! Congrats mate! 

In my last post I mentioned I was going to update my pics as soon as I got my third GTX580, but instead, I decided to get one of these puppies:






The box was a little banged up by the UPS guy  but the goodies inside were in pristine condition thankfully  I also got some new red cold cathodes and a couple 200mm LED fans and a 120 LED fan for the H70:











I also moved my H70 from the top of my case to the back of it, to make room for the two 200mm fans, I'm planing to replace it for an H100 pretty soon and move it again to the top of the case as it can fit a 240mm radiator without any problems:






Finally, this is how my rig looks now with the two 25.5" monitors on the sides and the 27" 3D monitor in the middle, eventually I plan to get two more 27" 3D monitors for full surround gaming, but it'll take a while to convince the wife about that investment 






Any comments will be greatly appreciated guys, thank you!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2011)

phill said:


> Here's a near final setup of everything
> 
> Well here's everything, not quite finished yet but its definitely all getting there
> 
> ...



I use those Cooler Master hard drive cages too. Perfect for benchtops.


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

Dang. I really want the HAF X but I'm always too poor for any upgrades


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 9, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys! it's been a while since I last posted here, but I've been catching up to some of the latest builds, and man, I gotta say that phill's build is the most impressive I've seen in a long time! Congrats mate!
> 
> In my last post I mentioned I was going to update my pics as soon as I got my third GTX580, but instead, I decided to get one of these puppies:
> 
> ...



Oooohh how I like very much just wanted to know do your GTX 580's sandwiched together like that get loud or hot?


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Oooohh how I like very much just wanted to know do your GTX 580's sandwiched together like that get loud or hot?



Looks like those 580s are gasping for air


----------



## Techtu (Aug 9, 2011)

Mmmmmm GTX 580 sandwich .... *drool*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/002.jpg



Install it already and take lots of pics.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 9, 2011)

well i need to get moving with doing radiator mounts in the top and front,

the case is totally naked, removed all plastic thingies on it so i could cut it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i need to get moving with doing radiator mounts in the top and front,
> 
> the case is totally naked, removed all plastic thingies on it so i could cut it



hurry up already


----------



## LquidSnak (Aug 9, 2011)

My current build.  I'm really still not sure about the cable management feasability in the Armor A90 case.  Whatever I try still seems to just not work lol.  Forgive the cell phone pictures, I dropped my digital camera.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## specks (Aug 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110809/002.jpg



From what case is that? 600T?


----------



## specks (Aug 10, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Mmmmmm GTX 580 sandwich .... *drool*


Now this, is a 6970 clubhouse

Thanks to t_ski for the pic


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys  was at work and didn't have a chance to check until now 



specks said:


> Dang. I really want the HAF X but I'm always too poor for any upgrades



Yes, I really love this case, I hope you can get one, you can find good deals at Amazon, I got mine at $159 shipped when it was on sale, you'll fall in love with it 




Lionheart said:


> Oooohh how I like very much just wanted to know do your GTX 580's sandwiched together like that get loud or hot?



Thank you! Well, the shroud covering the cards, the one that has the openings for the PCIe conectors, has a 120mm Cooler Master Excalibur fan in it, so it acts as an airduct blowing fresh air over the cards, there's also a huge fan on the side panel that has a shroud that blows fresh air directly to the cards, this is one of the few cases certified by Nvidia for 3-way SLI, so CM made sure ventilation is not an issue, the cards never get too hot or loud even during heavy use


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 10, 2011)

My "Small" rig housed in a Lian Li PC-354 -


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2011)

i love li-li cases


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 10, 2011)

specks said:


> Dang. I really want the HAF X but I'm always too poor for any upgrades



On sale at Tiger Direct for $159.00.


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Phill from ChilledPC?
> 
> Nice to see you finish that setup . Now give me a rig  hehe



It is me   I havent posted up my build thread here, so I thought I'd leave that were it is 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looking amazing!



Many thanks   I have some more crazy idea's to finish and do yet but I am looking very much forward to getting a few more parts through and I hope within a few days, they should be here!!



Wile E said:


> I use those Cooler Master hard drive cages too. Perfect for benchtops.



They are ok, but the fans on them suck...  They arent pushing enough air for my liking and when I get my Coolermaster Stacker back from my friend, all of the other drives I have, will be going in that for my server setup   Now that will be an interesting setup


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2011)

phill said:


> It is me   I havent posted up my build thread here, so I thought I'd leave that were it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard drives don't need a lot of airflow. The stock ones are more than enough, but I replace the fans anyway, as I hate LEDs. I just like them for benchtop use because the rubber grommets keep them nice and quiet.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Hard drives don't need a lot of airflow. The stock ones are more than enough, but I replace the fans anyway, as I hate LEDs. I just like them for benchtop use because the rubber grommets keep them nice and quiet.



I'd say those 15k and 10k rpm HDD's would get a fair bit hotter than a standard 7.2k rpm HDD would a wee bit more air to keep em a wee bit cooler also helps extend their life span


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahhh, yes. Hadn't taken that into account. Still, I don't see the stock fan being an issue in an open air environment like that.


----------



## Paul_M (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vincy Boy (Aug 11, 2011)

Paul_M said:


> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d1-1.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d2.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d3.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d4.jpg
> ...



Dude you time travel. Now tell us how you do that.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul_M said:


> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d1-1.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d2.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d3.jpg
> http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh219/flyinfinn2/650d4.jpg
> ...



Amazing!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

WTF just happened


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 12, 2011)

don wtf did you do?!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> WTF just happened
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/001.jpg



you butchered it. . . or did you .  . . ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

i kinda wanted 2 triple rads in my 600T, but theres not much room for watercooling in it from stock, so i had to do something lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i kinda wanted 2 triple rads in my 600T, but theres not much room for watercooling in it from stock, so i had to do something lol



Hope it turns out well are you going to do a build log ?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 12, 2011)

when im done, yeah, not until then lol, i always fail when i start a log haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 13, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i kinda wanted 2 triple rads in my 600T, but theres not much room for watercooling in it from stock, so i had to do something lol



Will look neat once you're done! Please repaint it...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 13, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will look neat once you're done! Please repaint it...



paint it pink . .. .


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 13, 2011)

Heya guys, got bored and thought I would entertain you's with some pics of my rig, I will be making some changes to it in the coming days and weeks

Enjoy



















































That's it for now I know I need a better camera more pics coming in the coming days & week


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Heya guys, got bored and thought I would entertain you's with some pics of my rig, I will be making some changes to it in the coming days and weeks
> That's it for now I know I need a better camera more pics coming in the coming days & week




Nice work! You know the polycarbonate fan holder for the CPU HSF? Did you know you can actually fit two of them on there for push/pull? Takes a bit of fiddling but despite what people say they do fit


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 13, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Nice work! You know the polycarbonate fan holder for the CPU HSF? Did you know you can actually fit two of them on there for push/pull? Takes a bit of fiddling but despite what people say they do fit



Thanks, yeah I figured you could but never really worried about it, and plus Im looking for a new CPU cooler too, mainly at the Noctua D14 and the Corsair H100.

I will be buying couple more 140mm Enermax red led fans to complete the look, a WD raptor 600GB HDD for all my steam games and also selling my HD 6970 off as its abit too loud for my taste, as for new vid cards Im looking at either 2x XFX HD 6950's or 2x        EVGA GTX 570's (2560MB Edition's)  ans should be SWEET


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Thanks, yeah I figured you could but never really worried about it, and plus Im looking for a new CPU cooler too, mainly at the Noctua D14 and the Corsair H100.



Mmmm I've got my eye set on the H100 for my next project. Well, the project after next actually  Just got my U2UFO (brushed silver) through so that's my next big project.

I got the TRUE black (see specs) for my raven 2 build and never looked back; temps are lovely and red and black colour scheme is finally finished


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 13, 2011)

Rig is done ..well going to swap out D5 tops cause that stock top looks like ass but not till later next month. It's hard to hide the boxes that arrive from my wife.

Sleeving work is done by {uZa}DOA and I must say it's top shelf quality.. buy this mans extensions!!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 13, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> It's hard to hide the boxes that arrive from my wife.



+1 for that

BTW, the D5 tops tend to increase your flow a bit, so you get better performance on top on non-ass looks.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> Rig is done ..well going to swap out D5 tops cause that stock top looks like ass but not till later next month. It's hard to hide the boxes that arrive from my wife.
> 
> Sleeving work is done by {uZa}DOA and I must say it's top shelf quality.. buy this mans extensions!!!
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0856.jpg



Looking really good man!! Thanks for the props by the way!


----------



## sa seba (Aug 13, 2011)

My current setup. I modified my K62 a bit to allow for better cooling.











workspace


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 13, 2011)

sa seba said:


> My current setup. I modified my K62 a bit to allow for better cooling.
> 
> http://sa-seba.net/pc/pics/full1.jpg
> 
> ...



I like the drives on the roof.  And the pug too.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Heya guys, got bored and thought I would entertain you's with some pics of my rig, I will be making some changes to it in the coming days and weeks
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Nice rig! 

Gotta love the HAF-X


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 13, 2011)

sa seba said:


> My current setup. I modified my K62 a bit to allow for better cooling.
> 
> http://sa-seba.net/pc/pics/full1.jpg
> 
> ...



I like the pug


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Heya guys, got bored and thought I would entertain you's with some pics of my rig, I will be making some changes to it in the coming days and weeks
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...




Gotta love the HAF-X!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 13, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Gotta love the HAF-X!



LMAO!!!!

I just posted the exact same comment 2 posts above yours, for a moment there I thought I had hacked into your account miraculously! talk about serendipity   



15th Warlock said:


> Gotta love the HAF-X


----------



## specks (Aug 14, 2011)

HAF-X = yummy




Grnfinger said:


> Rig is done ..well going to swap out D5 tops cause that stock top looks like ass but not till later next month. It's hard to hide the boxes that arrive from my wife.
> 
> Sleeving work is done by {uZa}DOA and I must say it's top shelf quality.. buy this mans extensions!!!
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_0856.jpg



I love the sleeves!(and the banana peel on the PSU)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 14, 2011)

specks said:


> (and the banana peel on the PSU)



Didn't even notice until just now lol.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 14, 2011)

the banana was my daughters idea, she was very excited when I stuck it there.

She is 6 and has quickly become my "modding/building buddy" If she see's a pc part come in the house she will follow me to the basement and work all night or until mom makes her go to bed.

This was our last project together..she picked the colors and did some sanding.














































Seeing as I cant sell my Cosmos S were going to do something with it for a Bulldozer build.
I have a great theme in mind if I can find the right board with the colors I want


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 14, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> the banana was my daughters idea, she was very excited when I stuck it there.
> 
> She is 6 and has quickly become my "modding/building buddy" If she see's a pc part come in the house she will follow me to the basement and work all night or until mom makes her go to bed.
> This was our last project together..she picked the colors and did some sanding.
> ...



Nice work, like the banana skin too  
I got a case like that with the window-ish front panel - I took it apart and stuck some photos in there.  It ended up looking like this:


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 14, 2011)

very cool idea


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 14, 2011)

wow! I must say, yours are some nice PCs 

I've spend several hours looking at your pictures and can't help to feel sorry for my own 

Mi PC:





The case is an Octanux GX9001 from a national brand (Acteck). I think that Apex or Apevia had the same case, or a similar one. It was one of the first "tooless" cases that I'd seen.






The case has some cincelled plexiglass on the door and can be lit up. I mostly keep it off. There is a frontal panel that shows some information: time, temps, fan speeds, HDD and optical drive activity.














Inside the nest:







The only modding I've done to the case: add a 120mm fan at the top.




(I really need to get a nibbling tool)


After looking at some of your projects I've got a couple of ideas. I'll try to tidy up the insides a little better, at least put some zip tie base mounts in there.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> wow! I must say, yours are some nice PCs
> 
> I've spend several hours looking at your pictures and can't help to feel sorry for my own
> 
> ...



The wiring can be excused considering that case has only one wire routing hole and that motherboards 20/24 pin plug is in a horrible position..

I like the front panel LEDs.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> wow! I must say, yours are some nice PCs
> 
> I've spend several hours looking at your pictures and can't help to feel sorry for my own
> 
> ...



Is that the TX3? It's pree good for $12. I have it with no fans in my HTPC and it is about 46C lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 15, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Is that the TX3? It's pree good for $12. I have it with no fans in my HTPC and it is about 46C lol.



yup!


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 15, 2011)

Quick update -





















Unfortunately, I'm going to be selling off my H²O cooling gear. 

On the bright side I don't think my second H²O cooled PC will be the last H²O loop I put together tho 

/edit

Forgot to say I replaced 2 stock Lian Li 120MM fans and another 120MM with some 120MM Yate Loon mediums.  

Hopefully I can end up running this 2500K at the same speed I had it on under H²O.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2011)

Ross, your build is kind of similar to my mini ITX server.  I have a Lian Li case, too, but I chose to go with a Silverstone Strider PSU with the optional Short Cabke set.  It made a huge difference.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141285


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2011)

purrrrtay


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 15, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Quick update -
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/...hotos/Lian Li PC V354B/Z68/2500K/S6301602.jpg
> 
> ...



It makes me sad that you have a better HTPC than I do main rig....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 15, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Quick update -
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/...hotos/Lian Li PC V354B/Z68/2500K/S6301602.jpg
> 
> ...



How are the temps on that 570 ?


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 15, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Ross, your build is kind of similar to my mini ITX server.  I have a Lian Li case, too, but I chose to go with a Silverstone Strider PSU with the optional Short Cabke set.  It made a huge difference.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141285
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/464/psuinstalled.jpg



That is some clean cable management there.  Nice log on that system there, thanks for sharing.  I was very close to buying the PC-Q08 over this PC-354, it looks great to work with from the shots in your log.

It would be a good idea to get a modular PSU if I want to have better cable management and get rid of my nasty cluster of zip tied cables.  I really like that Silverstone you have, I've never seen a modular PSU that had modular plugs for the 24 pin ATX and 8 pin 12v power connectors, that is very convenient.  



Kevinheraiz said:


> It makes me sad that you have a better HTPC than I do main rig....



The hardware in my PC-354 is now my main gaming rig / desktop 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> How are the temps on that 570 ?



Doing awesome, I was very surprised to see that my temps on the card in this case are the same as in my HAF 932.  I played BC2 for about 2 hours last night and it got up to 58 C at the highest.  I do have the 570 fan unlock BIOS so it will ramp up to 100%.  I think I have Afterburner set to ramp it up to 100% after 55 C.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 15, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Doing awesome, I was very surprised to see that my temps on the card in this case are the same as in my HAF 932.  I played BC2 for about 2 hours last night and it got up to 58 C at the highest.  I do have the 570 fan unlock BIOS so it will ramp up to 100%.  I think I have Afterburner set to ramp it up to 100% after 55 C.



That is pretty good, about what my 470's see in my HAF-X.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Ross, your build is kind of similar to my mini ITX server.  I have a Lian Li case, too, but I chose to go with a Silverstone Strider PSU with the optional Short Cabke set.  It made a huge difference.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141285
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/464/psuinstalled.jpg



That's the way to make it look. I love Silverstone for the thought of "shorter cables".. But, I wish my strider Plus, would have a switch.. My only problem with their line of psu's.. But, I do have 2 1000w Strider Plus's.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 16, 2011)

ST75F-P here and yeah totally a good buy


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 16, 2011)

The net was down yesterday so I decided to start with the cable management:











I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you really want to get into it could cut a few whole in the motherboard back plate.

Few loose cables ( cathodes and side panel fans)

But here;s what a few holes can do for a case with no cable-management ( sunbeam transformer)







NOT my pc ATM.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> If you really want to get into it could cut a few whole in the motherboard back plate.
> 
> Few loose cables ( cathodes and side panel fans)
> 
> ...



O_O that thing is amazing

heres mine, just got me sleeved cables from {uZa}DOA these things are purrrrty.






This is the zalman I got a bit ago, glows green, but not too bright. It's hella loud if it's a full 12volts. I have it undervolted to 5V and it's pree good. Keeps my CPU pree cold. Max i've gotten with this is 48C Sorry about the dirt, I got it like this, and spent 2 hours cleaning it fin by fin and that's the best I got it. 






I fixed my cable management :3 I like it a bit better like this





A full shot, that 6 pin is for my 5770 I get tomorrow C: I don't want to have to open the case again so I just took it out now


----------



## Jegergrim (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O that thing is amazing
> 
> This is the zalman I got a bit ago, glows green, but not too bright. It's hella loud if it's a full 12volts. I have it undervolted to 5V and it's pree good. Keeps my CPU pree cold. Max i've gotten with this is 48C Sorry about the dirt, I got it like this, and spent 2 hours cleaning it fin by fin and that's the best I got it



Wow, I can imagine how bad it must have been prior to the cleaning


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> Wow, I can imagine how bad it must have been prior to the cleaning



30mins of that was me cleaning caked up thermal paste off the base!


----------



## Jegergrim (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> 30mins of that was me cleaning caked up thermal paste off the base!



I feel for ya. I once recieved a radeon 4850, which was clugged up with dust to the point where it was running 95C at 30% load, man I was amazed


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> I feel for ya. I once recieved a radeon 4850, which was clugged up with dust to the point where it was running 95C at 30% load, man I was amazed



O_O I don't understand how people can get stuff that dirty. I once cleaned a computer from a 15 year-old and it was filled with dust, and weed. I have no idea what he was doing with that computer.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O that thing is amazing
> 
> heres mine, just got me sleeved cables from {uZa}DOA these things are purrrrty.
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg200/scaled.php?server=200&filename=1000514mi.jpg&res=medium
> ...



Mine is a total mess compared to yours currently.

 Viva la 5770! You will enjoy it!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mine is a total mess compared to yours currently.
> 
> Viva la 5770! You will enjoy it!



Ohh, you should see the back! It's a huge mess  This case makes it kinda easy, there are just somethings I want to fix, that 6 pin is a bit too long, and I want to fix the 8pin/ 24pin so they are straight. If you have a decent case, it's really easy. And I can't wait till I get it! After that, the only thing I will need to update is my hard drive, it has a 5.2 in the windows rating thing.


----------



## Jegergrim (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ohh, you should see the back! It's a huge mess  This case makes it kinda easy, there are just somethings I want to fix, that 6 pin is a bit too long, and I want to fix the 8pin/ 24pin so they are straight. If you have a decent case, it's really easy. And I can't wait till I get it! After that, the only thing I will need to update is my hard drive, it has a 5.2 in the windows rating thing.



If you don't mind noise much or have a good soundproof case the WD Black series are pretty fast with a 64 mb buffer  Although SSD is the only way to go if you want scores above 5.9 in windows rating


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

Jegergrim said:


> If you don't mind noise much or have a good soundproof case the WD Black series are pretty fast with a 64 mb buffer  Although SSD is the only way to go if you want scores above 5.9 in windows rating



I usually leave my case open lol, but It would prob be quieter than the drive I have now, when i boot up i can feel it reading on the bottom of my desk


----------



## DaveK (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a little update of my Core i3 upgrade after my E4300 setup died.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 16, 2011)

DaveK said:


> Just a little update of my Core i3 upgrade after my E4300 setup died.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1110595.jpg
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/davidkinsella/P1110634.jpg



Nice PSU you have there.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I usually leave my case open lol, but It would prob be quieter than the drive I have now, when i boot up i can feel it reading on the bottom of my desk



After everything is done here with case mods and a small upgrade I'll be for sure posting a few pics.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to get more pics of my mATX I7 and my X4 Cruncher


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is My PC at the moment haven't posted it for awhile.... Working on some other tid bits will post again soon.....

*Future Beauty and Functional mods....*
G.Skill 8 gigs 1866 Mhz Sniper Ram (Ordered on the way)
Carbon fiber and white sleeving For power supply
Gigabyte G1 Sniper 2 Motherboard (For future PCIe 3.0 and ivy bridge compatibility)

*Specs...*.
Asus Maximus Extreme IV
i7 2600k 4.5 Ghz 1.29Vcore
Corsair XMS 3 1600 Mhz 4gb
Intel X25 80gb SSD
Western Digital 500Gb Black Caviar
EVGA GTX 580 SLI
Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000watt
Corsair Graphite Special Edition 600T
Water Cooling XSPC Rasa Kit (with custom tubing and other custom odds and ends)
1 x Xigmatech 200mm fan and 3 x Xigmatech 120mm fans


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 16, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Here is My PC at the moment haven't posted it for awhile.... Working on some other tid bits will post again soon.....
> 
> *Future Beauty and Functional mods....*
> G.Skill 8 gigs 1866 Mhz Sniper Ram (Ordered on the way)
> ...



Beautiful Pic!

I have an XSPC Rasa kit too.  Need to post pics.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 17, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Here is My PC at the moment haven't posted it for awhile.... Working on some other tid bits will post again soon.....
> 
> *Future Beauty and Functional mods....*
> G.Skill 8 gigs 1866 Mhz Sniper Ram (Ordered on the way)
> ...



I was debating on getting one of those rasa kits, how happy are you with it ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2011)

rasa kits are very good. a friend has one and it does very well


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finished with the wires:

Before:





After:






I hided several of them under the motherboard. I rotated the back exhaust fan in order to get 8 additional centimeters that allowed me to put the plug on the back of the tray.

Closer look:





Back of the board tray:






I could do better but I'd need longer SATA and IDE cables plus a 4 pin molex extention. I also need a 5" SATA cable for the drive in the 5.25" bay. The SATA power cable is 25cms less than what I'd need to be able to route it on the back. This will have to do.


EDIT: I'm reading the Cable management help desk. I hadn't thought about putting the HDDs backwards!!!  That'll allow me to route the cables behind the tray.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Just finished with the wires:
> 
> Before:
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7274/img0078zs.jpg
> ...


 Ahh, that case is pree hard to cable manage, you can get a decent case off newegg for $40. I forgot what one, but I will search!


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 17, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I was debating on getting one of those rasa kits, how happy are you with it ?



I like it.... To give you some ideas in terms of temps..... Just the stock Rasa Kit on a i7 860 @ 4.3ghz. was 70 c on the hottest core. On my i5 650 the highest core up at 4.5 Ghz was 55c and on my i7 2600k the hottest core @ 5.0 ghz was 68c and my i7 2600k 24/7 clock @ 4.5 around 59c.

So your beating any air cooler with those temps for about the price of a Corsair H20. Also... it makes it a nice platform to upgrade with. I have it basically almost back at it's stock set up now. But on the last system I bad it running a EK 480 RAD a different Pump and res along with added video cards. Like I said it gives you a great starting point if you want to upgrade.

I say defiantly go for it. Hope this helps...any more question just let me know bud  in the end I am very happy with it!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 17, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Here is My PC at the moment haven't posted it for awhile.... Working on some other tid bits will post again soon.....
> 
> *Future Beauty and Functional mods....*
> G.Skill 8 gigs 1866 Mhz Sniper Ram (Ordered on the way)
> ...



Awesome rig!! Love your water cooling, nice and clean! 

Just watched the "Caspian Border" MP trailer for Battlefield 3, I got so pumped by the action that I went ahead and placed an order for my third GTX580, I just couldn't help it, will post pics once I get it installed  Unfortunately, that means I'll have to say good bye to my X-Fi as I don't have any room for it, unless I go for water cooling for my GPUs  If only I were not such a chicken shit when it comes to custom water cooling


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 17, 2011)

TRWOV, is that an Agiea PhysX card at the bottom? does it work with nVidia's drivers? what makes me think this is that it has a 4pin power connecter and that's the only PCI card that comes to mind (other than a moster 3DFX card...)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O that thing is amazing
> Sorry about the dirt, I got it like this, and spent 2 hours cleaning it fin by fin and that's the best I got it.



the easiest way to clean hard to clean HS's is remove the fans and soak the heatsink in hot water and sugar soap deep enough to cover the HS completely give it a jiggle to slosh  the water through the fins and hey presto guaranteed to look sparkly clean and new when finished


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ahh, that case is pree hard to cable manage, you can get a decent case off newegg for $40. I forgot what one, but I will search!



Newegg doesn't ship here  It's a pretty old case, has been with me since the late Pentium III days so cable management wasn't really a feature back then but I like it a lot (externally, that is).

Ok, final pictures for the night (morning?):











I reversed the HDD cage. I had to bend a well hidden metal piece that served as a bump in order to do this. Drove me nuts for a moment. 






xBruce88x said:


> TRWOV, is that an Agiea PhysX card at the bottom? does it work with nVidia's drivers? what makes me think this is that it has a 4pin power connecter and that's the only PCI card that comes to mind (other than a moster 3DFX card...)



Yes. Works with PSS 8.09.04 (http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_8.09.04_whql.html)

Too bad nVidia discontinued support for the card but it should still engage and assist a little when CPU Physx are used as long as the SDK is supported (v2.8.1 or earlier).


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 17, 2011)

ah too bad... though about getting one cheap and using it for physx, but i guess i'll get a cheap 9500 or something. (to let my 9600 concentrate on the graphics, or w/e gpu i get later)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 17, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> ah too bad... though about getting one cheap and using it for physx, but i guess i'll get a cheap 9500 or something. (to let my 9600 concentrate on the graphics, or w/e gpu i get later)



Might be more worth your while to get say a 4850 or GTS250 and run the 9600GT as PhysX.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 17, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Might be more worth your while to get say a 4850 or GTS250 and run the 9600GT as PhysX.



Yeah, the Ageia card is about the same as an 8600GT/GTS.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 18, 2011)

well isnt that a nice tight package


----------



## Frizz (Aug 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110817/DSC03077.jpg



awesome, apart from the CPU cooler do you think a setup like that could fit in a case like this? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_608&products_id=12254


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)

The SG06 is mini-ITX, the board in the image is a m-ATX. So no that board in my image will not fit in that specific case


----------



## Frizz (Aug 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> The SG06 is mini-ITX, the board in the image is a m-ATX. So no that board in my image will not fit in that specific case



My eyes tricked me  ty.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess I could have been polite and posted that the board is a Z68MA-D2H-B3


----------



## t_ski (Aug 18, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> well isnt that a nice tight package



That's what she said...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> That's what she said...



yeah I wasn't quite sure if I should comment to that, thank it, or exactly how to take that 

I'm hoping he is speaking of the hardware in the image, and for that I thank him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

How's that Swiftech cooler working out peet?


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 18, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Awesome rig!! Love your water cooling, nice and clean!
> 
> Just watched the "Caspian Border" MP trailer for Battlefield 3, I got so pumped by the action that I went ahead and placed an order for my third GTX580, I just couldn't help it, will post pics once I get it installed  Unfortunately, that means I'll have to say good bye to my X-Fi as I don't have any room for it, unless I go for water cooling for my GPUs  If only I were not such a chicken shit when it comes to custom water cooling



Don't worry if you do choose to do water cooling for your video cards. The first time I did I was a little nervous too.... I mean come on that shit is expensive if you screw up. But if you take your time..... use good screw clamps to hold your tubing in place..... and always I mean always test it outside the case first..... u will never run into any problems. I have been water cooling for a little while now.... and I have yet to have a leak because of following those rules. So I say you should go for it.... especially if you just ordered your 3rd GTX 580.

If you want to start out slow go for CPU water cooling only first. That way you can see if you like it before you spend that much money. 

Thanks for the compliments on my rig BTW.....I loved showing it off.... it has been awhile since I have had any money to show new things off. But now that I am not laid off anymore.... all is good!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How's that Swiftech cooler working out peet?



I like it! Its a bit loud at full speed, but simple to install, and it seems to fit a lot of boards w/o clearance issues


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I like it! Its a bit loud at full speed, but simple to install, and it seems to fit a lot of boards w/o clearance issues



Good stuff.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's 2 quick shots of my newly reconstituted Vulcan. Four months ago it drowned in an early water cooling test and would not work for two weeks. I left it for dead. 

On a whim, I tried once more. It lives again, and now water-cooled with my XPSC Rasa.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 18, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> yeah I wasn't quite sure if I should comment to that, thank it, or exactly how to take that
> 
> *I'm hoping he is speaking of the hardware in the image, and for that I thank him*



rest assured it was the hardware I was referring to


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 18, 2011)

The Razer Imperator same mamba hardware without that lazy crappy wireless system, wired is the best !!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 18, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Here's 2 quick shots of my newly reconstituted Vulcan. Four months ago it drowned in an early water cooling test and would not work for two weeks. I left it for dead.
> 
> On a whim, I tried once more. It lives again, and now water-cooled with my XPSC Rasa.
> 
> ...



 what is it about broken hardware coming back to life this month?

That Torchwood shizzle's real man 

Good to hear it's going PM!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Look what came in the mail today, more pics to be up in the sexy hardware thread


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice, so that's what you've been working on. Also HOLY RESOLUTION BATMAN! I think i can see atoms *_*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

night shot


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/025.jpg



OMG it fit . ..


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 18, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/025.jpg



Don, I just realized that removed all the drive bays for the enormous radiator and reservoir. 

Where are your disks?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2011)

i have my 60 gig agility 3 behind the mb tray, and will get one or 2  more for some RAID 0 fun later, and if i want more storage in the case i can just get 2.5" regular disks


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Look what came in the mail today, more pics to be up in the sexy hardware thread
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg15/scaled.php?server=15&filename=1000532pj.jpg&res=medium



nice rig, looking good


----------



## specks (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't that a bit of an overkill? Look at the size of that rad and reservior!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 18, 2011)

specks said:


> Isn't that a bit of an overkill? Look at the size of that rad and reservior!



Overkill is awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2011)

DON

that just looks amazing bro!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2011)

Got three new monitors:


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Look what came in the mail today, more pics to be up in the sexy hardware thread
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg15/scaled.php?server=15&filename=1000532pj.jpg&res=medium



Nice upgrade over the HD4650, isn't it?  Too bad I'm still stuck with AGP although the HD4650 DDR3 seems to be enough to play everything I throw at it. 





t_ski said:


> Got three new monitors:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/3xasus.jpg


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Nice upgrade over the HD4650, isn't it?  Too bad I'm still stuck with AGP although the HD4650 DDR3 seems to be enough to play everything I throw at it.



Oh it's amazing! Before I could only play stuff like BBC2 on med and even then I would only get about 45 fps. With this I'm getting 90+ on high! It's making me wonder about how good crossfire would be :3


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 19, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Got three new monitors:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/3xasus.jpg



3x Asus VW266H 1920x1200 ?

If so where did you get them?  If they were available when I tried Eyefinity I would have only had to buy 2 

/edit

NVM saw your reply in the Eyefinity Club, Asus VW246H's.  You get rid of your VW266H ?


----------



## freebie (Aug 19, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Got three new monitors:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110818/3xasus.jpg



You need to install the program ultramon and get some really cool panorama wall paper rocking on them.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 19, 2011)

freebie said:


> You need to install the program ultramon and get some really cool panorama wall paper rocking on them.



Do you still need Ultramon with Eyefinity? Cause what EF basically does is emulate one big monitor iirc...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 19, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> 3x Asus VW266H 1920x1200 ?
> 
> If so where did you get them?  If they were available when I tried Eyefinity I would have only had to buy 2
> 
> ...



Yes, I could not find a third Samsung and two more VW266H's were more than I wanted to spend, so I sold all three and bought three of the same monitors.



freebie said:


> You need to install the program ultramon and get some really cool panorama wall paper rocking on them.





Thrackan said:


> Do you still need Ultramon with Eyefinity? Cause what EF basically does is emulate one big monitor iirc...



As Thracken said, Eyefinity will fix that.  However, my CCC is broken and I can't set up an Eyefinity group ATM.  I was waiting for the last monitor to try to fix it (which may take a reinstall of the OS).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Oh it's amazing! Before I could only play stuff like BBC2 on med and even then I would only get about 45 fps. With this I'm getting 90+ on high! It's making me wonder about how good crossfire would be :3



Just think, you can push it even further if needed. Nice to see you got a kickass card. 

@tski

Nice pic!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just think, you can push it even further if needed. Nice to see you got a kickass card.
> 
> @tski
> 
> Nice pic!


Already oced it a bit with MSI afterburner :3 
Also, is 83C for this card too much?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Already oced it a bit with MSI afterburner :3
> Also, is 83C for this card too much?



I would be a teeny bit concerned, create a fan profile you may want to do 60% @ 70C with a minimum of 30%.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would be a teeny bit concerned, create a fan profile you may want to do 60% @ 70C with a minimum of 30%.



Oh, that 83C was on full load. Idle it's about 53-55


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> nice rig, looking good


Thanks! The guy who I got it off of is awesome.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2011)

Retired the Megashadow, in the process of making sure the H100 is in working order.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

Too bad Corsair doesn't make GPU's and motherboards for the complete themed rig

Looks good in there man! I like the idea of the rear as intake for that cooler.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2011)

If the PSU fails outside of its 5yr warranty (knock on wood), an 850w+ Corsair PSU is next on the list


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I was just ignoring the PSU out of spite Not really, I had that PSU at one time....wait did I sell it to you?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Oh, that 83C was on full load. Idle it's about 53-55



wtf? why is it idling so high for? what's your room temp at?!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 19, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> wtf? why is it idling so high for? what's your room temp at?!



It was about 28C then It's idling at 52C atm and it's prob close to 25C


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 19, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Retired the Megashadow, in the process of making sure the H100 is in working order.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110819/DSC00293.jpg



What are your temps like ?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 19, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What are your temps like ?



With my modest OC, the temps with the H100 on low are besting the MS with the YateH-12 @ 100%. Haven't had the opportunity to run it through its paces fully with stress tests though. 

With what I have seen so far I am pretty pleased with the performance. Noise is a little more than loud on the performance setting, but on low its near silent. I think it will perform even better when I can get my hands on some decently priced AP15s. 



sneekypeet said:


> Yeah I was just ignoring the PSU out of spite Not really, I had that PSU at one time....wait did I sell it to you?



I actually got the TP750 local, too good of a price to pass up at the time.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> It was about 28C then It's idling at 52C atm and it's prob close to 25C



Ok for me I consider that stupidly high. To me something is wrong and your ambient inside the case has to be HOT. Game with the side panel off if your not already doing so and report back.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2011)

just finished installing windows:


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2011)

theonedub said:


> With what I have seen so far I am pretty pleased with the performance. Noise is a little more than loud on the performance setting, but on low its near silent. I think it will perform even better when I can get my hands on some decently priced AP15s.



With what I saw, the noise wasn't worth the Extreme level for the fans. I found the 2nd setting, balanced, was the best in noise and performance


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this the drunk rambling thread???  I don't see no windows!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2011)

Ooooooo purdy!!!!!!!!1

(Kettle one + peach schnaps FTW!)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> just finished installing windows:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110820/003.jpg


O_O Dear god, why did you get a beast of a case and put a tiny little thing in it. It's taking a Rolls, then taking out the engine and putting in one of a tractor. A very strong tractor, but a tractor none the less.


JrRacinFan said:


> Ok for me I consider that stupidly high. To me something is wrong and your ambient inside the case has to be HOT. Game with the side panel off if your not already doing so and report back.



I always do, I have one of those little zalman fan controllers so I kinda need to keep it open. Should I take off the cooler and put on new thermal paste?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2011)

Get rid of the floppy drive and you're good


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2011)

By the time you go to Windows 7, you can use a USB drive to pretty much take care of all your floopy DOS type stuff and then some.  I have a 4GB drive at work that is bootable to BartPE and has tools on it, including Ghost and command-line stuff.

If you need a floppy, I think a USB one makes a little more sense, as you can use it with more than just a desktop (laptop, thin client, etc.).


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2011)

This should go to System Builder's Advice...

BD reader is OK for now (you can get for $30-50) and stock HSF is good unless you want to OC, then you need something in the $40 range or better.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O Dear god, why did you get a beast of a case and put a tiny little thing in it. It's taking a Rolls, then taking out the engine and putting in one of a tractor. A very strong tractor, but a tractor none the less.



Huh? What case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Anyway of moving this then, My Fault, thx for Input but I sworn BE CPUs dont come with a Cooler anyway



Cant really move it, but feel free to drop that link in a new thread in the SBA section and ask away


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 20, 2011)

its all good, just this thread is more about showing and less about asking


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well Take a Look at my New Thread then see what ya think n All


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i have my 60 gig agility 3 behind the mb tray, and will get one or 2  more for some RAID 0 fun later, and if i want more storage in the case i can just get 2.5" regular disks



Or you could just buy an external RAID cage and put it under your desk or behind your monitor or something.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I always do, I have one of those little zalman fan controllers so I kinda need to keep it open. Should I take off the cooler and put on new thermal paste?



Try that out. Also clean it, it might be dust clogged.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 21, 2011)

Another update... again 





^ahahahaha
















Phew... I think I'm done messing with my PC for awhile.  I desperately need a modular power supply for this case, I'll get there eventually.  

I simply won't have time when class starts this next week


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can always re-route wires and use cable ties to clean up



Ross211 said:


> Another update... again
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/...PC V354B/Scythe Kama Push-Pull/S6301695-1.jpg
> ^ahahahaha
> ...


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 21, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> You can always re-route wires and use cable ties to clean up



Yeah I'm gonna wait on the re-routing until I get a modular power supply at some point.

It's not noticeable but I am using lots of zip ties.  4" Rosewill ones from newegg 

I had to use two of 'em together to tie that burly bundle of Corsair power connectors.

The cables in there look loose, but trust me they aren't :~)


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 22, 2011)

Picked up an i5 2500k today and this motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance LGA 1155 Intel P67...

Ill have to post some pics when they arrive


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 24, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Another update... again
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/...PC V354B/Scythe Kama Push-Pull/S6301695-1.jpg
> ^ahahahaha
> ...



Aw man, that's what I want to do with my loki. But 92mm fans are scarce here (regular ones, imagine PWM). I have no idea why.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2011)

The NZXT Vulcan


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The NZXT Vulcan
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC01648.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC01649.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110823/DSC01650.jpg



Sexy case why no side fan ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Sexy case why no side fan ?



The side panel wont go on with a side fan cause of the Corsair A70 is too big. the side panel comes 1/4 inch from it, I was worried that it wouldnt fit and it did but tightly


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The side panel wont go on with a side fan cause of the Corsair A70 is too big. the side panel comes 1/4 inch from it, I was worried that it wouldnt fit and it did but tightly



Ahh k makes sense


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Ahh k makes sense



The best mATX case I have ever used. I do have some issues with it like the 90MM rear fan slot, it should have been a 120mm since the rest of the case uses 120mm fans but oh well. its got plenty of airflow


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the Vulcan... might be my choice for a mATX build at some point. I'd prefer a window to the mesh though.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I finally got my new GTX 580 a few days ago, but I had not had any time to upload new pics, here are most of the components in my PC:






Here's the beast with the three cards installed, there's no room for my X-Fi anymore, I wish I had an extra PCIe 1x slot available 






This is the Witcher 2 at 5760x1080, everything's maxed out, I had not raised the LCDs on the sides for this photo, so the pics didn't line up perfectly, I fixed that using a couple books underneath the LCDs stands:






Crysis 2, the surround experience is unbelievable!  I apologize for the cable mess under my desk 






This is my desktop at 5760x1080 using Nvidia Surround,  I used a couple books to raise the 2 Asus LCDs, now everything's lined up more or less  that's downtown Bangkok  in the wallpaper I believe 






If I use the center monitor only, I can use 3D Vision, but for surround gaming I have to go back to 2D rendering, as my other two monitors are 2D only  Will probably upgrade to full 3D surround someday, but not any time soon  What do you guys think? Any comments will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my new GTX 580 a few days ago, but I had not had any time to upload new pics, here are most of the components in my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/IMG_0369.jpg
> 
> ...



Your Epeen isn't high enough, get more I tellz ya, MORE.........

Lol jks bro, very EPIC setup indeed man shames my rig but oh well, I got an EVGA GTX 580 on the way hopefully soon can't wait to test it out and could you tell me your temps on your 3 GTX 580's sandwiched like that, just wanna see if the HAF X case does its job well when cards are in that tight configuration


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 24, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Your Epeen isn't high enough, get more I tellz ya, MORE.........
> 
> Lol jks bro, very EPIC setup indeed man shames my rig but oh well, I got an EVGA GTX 580 on the way hopefully soon can't wait to test it out and could you tell me your temps on your 3 GTX 580's sandwiched like that, just wanna see if the HAF X case does its job well when cards are in that tight configuration



LMAO! Thanks man, appreciate it! xD

Temps are a little high but not that bad, idling at aprox 40 degrees and maxing at around 82~85, GPU1 (the top card I assume) tends to be around 5 degrees higher than the bottom ones, kinda weird as I expected the card in the middle to be the hottest one. 

I think the HAF X is awesome when it comes to air circulation, particularly if you use the included 120mm air duct to cool your cards  I hope you enjoy your new 580, your case will be able to handle it without breaking a sweat 

One question though, are you replacing your 6970 for the 580? Crossfire scaling is almost perfectly linear if you get a second 6970, and it should rival a couple 580s in SLI. Just wondering, gotta go to bed, will post some pics from my temps tomorrow, thanks again for your reply


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my new GTX 580 a few days ago, but I had not had any time to upload new pics, here are most of the components in my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/IMG_0369.jpg
> 
> ...







I'll sell you my legs and 2 fingers for that...


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 24, 2011)

*My 'temporary' fix....*


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/P1525_24-08-11.jpg



"There's no 'I' in 'laptop'!"


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 24, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> "There's no 'I' in 'laptop'!"



And "Alt" is going to leave me soon as well!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2011)

Just look it this way, it'll be harder for him to ban you C:


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Just look it this way, it'll be harder for him to ban you C:



her*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2011)

O_O This site has a girl?!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O This site has a girl?!



Ya, Blank Panther is. There was also another girl on here at one point but she left because people were making a lot of ''women in the kitchen'' type jokes and she got pissed off and left.(though i believe that was in general nonsense and not here on the main site)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 24, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, Blank Panther is. There was also another girl on here at one point but she left because people were making a lot of ''women in the kitchen'' type jokes and she got pissed off and left.(though i believe that was in general nonsense and not here on the main site)



LOL, 62,016 members, 62,014 males. Either way, I'm glad to see computer nerds branch out a bit


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> LOL, 62,016 members, 62,014 males. Either way, I'm glad to see computer nerds branch out a bit



there are alot more than 2, they simply masquerade as males.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2011)

Most people don't mention their gender here so most of us just assume it's a Male because the majority of people into Computers are still largely males. 

There probably are in fact a fair amount of ladies on here, it's just that there is no point in creating a thread just so they can flaunt such a thing.

Anyways, this is all off topic. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> LOL, 62,016 members, 62,014 males. Either way, I'm glad to see computer nerds branch out a bit





CDdude55 said:


> Most people don't mention their gender here so most of us just assume it's a Male because the majority of people into Computers are still largely males.
> 
> There probably are in fact a fair amount of ladies on here, it's just that there is no point in creating a thread just so they can flaunt such a thing.
> 
> Anyways, this is all off topic. lol



For once I know something you guys don't!
Tons more female members than what you think there are.   BOTH OF YOU!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 24, 2011)

There's always a good reason to hide your true identity


----------



## t_ski (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/P1525_24-08-11.jpg



BP, is that the laptop that had the dying SLI on it?


----------



## specks (Aug 25, 2011)

Fking nice monitor setup!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my new GTX 580 a few days ago, but I had not had any time to upload new pics, here are most of the components in my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/IMG_0369.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice.  I think 3 580s is the only way you can play crysis2 with everything at max.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, I finally got my new GTX 580 a few days ago, but I had not had any time to upload new pics, here are most of the components in my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/IMG_0369.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks like you need to re-calibrate all those monitors so the colors match.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2011)

Beep beep!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 25, 2011)

Chopped and dropped?  Hey, man - you lowered your PC...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Most people don't mention their gender here so most of us just assume it's a Male because the majority of people into Computers are still largely males.
> 
> There probably are in fact a fair amount of ladies on here, it's just that there is no point in creating a thread just so they can flaunt such a thing.
> 
> Anyways, this is all off topic. lol



considering so many can lie about their gender anyway, n then the Cross dressers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the TPU under the sata ports :3


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2011)

t_ski said:


> BP, is that the laptop that had the dying SLI on it?



Nope because after the SLI was dying on that laptop, it actually died. Went kaput. O Ine card worked for some months, then it also quit. Heaven knows how much arctic silver I used trying both cards, then one at a time, then one at a time but in different slots. Believe me, I will never ever purchase a gaming laptop again -- to have TWO 8800M GTX die on you? One perhaps but two.... was a tad too much...

What I'm using is a piece of junk discarded 5 years ago by my dad, system specs in my signature -- no I key, faulty Alt key and faulty optiiical drve. 





In a way I long for summer to end so that I have back my old desktop, 2560x1440, HD5970, E8400 oc'd at 4GHz.... oh how I love thee!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh how I hate my Sapphire Dirt 3 Edition for being so long and so ugly...!
NB cooling is "custom" as u may see but I  had to do something after going CFX cause it was getting hot as hell...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Nope because after the SLI was dying on that laptop, it actually died. Went kaput. O Ine card worked for some months, then it also quit. Heaven knows how much arctic silver I used trying both cards, then one at a time, then one at a time but in different slots. Believe me, I will never ever purchase a gaming laptop again -- to have TWO 8800M GTX die on you? One perhaps but two.... was a tad too much...
> 
> What I'm using is a piece of junk discarded 5 years ago by my dad, system specs in my signature -- no I key, faulty Alt key and faulty optiiical drve.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110824/P1525_24-08-11.jpg
> ...



I have a 7+ Year Old Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1 (Inspiron 9100) thats Running Perfectly to this day.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have a 7+ Year Old Dell Inspiron XPS Gen 1 (Inspiron 9100) thats Running Perfectly to this day.


 Bah, I have a E machine 200mhz with 64mbs of ram and a 4.2 gig hdd that I still use.


----------



## Bow (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Bah, I have a E machine 200mhz with 64mbs of ram and a 4.2 gig hdd that I still use.



Difference here, Mine is a Gaming Laptop for the Era.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Difference here, Mine is a Gaming Laptop for the Era.



Can I play minesweeper? :3


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 26, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice.  I think 3 580s is the only way you can play crysis2 with everything at max.



Thank you! For a multi-monitor setup @5760x1080, or higher, yes , for a single monitor a dual card setup should be plenty enough  



theJesus said:


> Looks like you need to re-calibrate all those monitors so the colors match.  Otherwise, looks good.



Yes, the ones on the sides are set to match using identical modes, but the one in the middle is really bright, I think it's to compensate for the 3D mode, as you're effectively reducing brightness by 50% once it's enabled, I still have to tinker with the brightness settings for the 2D surround, thanks for pointing that out 



specks said:


> Fking nice monitor setup!



Thanks mate!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 27, 2011)

Ouu 6770! I'll take that dirt 3 code off your hands btw. No need to return the favor :3


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ouu 6770! I'll take that dirt 3 code off your hands btw. No need to return the favor :3












The bad thing is that all the cable management I just did will have to be redone. I bought longer SATA cables about a week ago, I guess I'll wait until they get here to do it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 27, 2011)

Next up, a new case :3 There are some nice ones on newegg for under $50!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2011)

nah, I like the looks of my case. Besides what's the fun of cable management if your case makes it easy for you? 



I'm thinking on a few mods for my case. I saw that Scythe has 120x120x12 fans and I think that I could mount a couple at the bottom of the case (the case has a 2cm clearance from the bottom thanks to the server style feet). I'm also considering installing a 140mm fan at the top to replace the current 120mm one. That'll allow me to make a bigger hole and make it look nicer. I really didn't have any experience when I did this:






I could also paint the internals black but that'll have to wait a while as I'm going to buy some hardware to turn my previous rig into an HTPC, only thing left is a case but HTPC cases are quite expensive  I guess a regular desktop case should be fine but I need one with a hidden 5.25" bay.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2011)

for someone that's had no experience cutting holes in cases as you put it you've done a fairly descent job of it and trust me when I say I've seen some really bad blow hole jobs with jagged edges and bits stickin out just waiting for an unsuspecting finger


----------



## KieX (Aug 28, 2011)

Gone ITX for the first time. Took ages to make everything fit but glad it worked out well. It's the stuff in my system specs now. Blurrycam:


----------



## Bow (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## TRWOV (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a nice case. What are the two red things at the back?  LEDs?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2011)

Wireless antennae w/ red plastic covers.

Looks like the board I reviewed here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/Z68-ITX_WIFI/




What PSU did you use, KieX? I see no cables!!


----------



## KieX (Aug 28, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> What are the two red things at the back?  LEDs?



Cadaveca answered that one 



cadaveca said:


> Wireless antennae w/ red plastic covers.
> 
> Looks like the board I reviewed here:
> 
> ...



Yup it's the same board. The PSU is the bog standard one that comes with the SG07. I just bunched up the cables with cable ties and hid them in a small gap behind the graphics card, below the optical. Little brute force was needed, but everything seems to be getting power properly.

Options for overclocking are very limited, but think i'll aim for a 4GHz with powersave features on.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems more than realistic.  SB doesn't need alot to clock up the CPU speed.

Nice build, for sure.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 28, 2011)

That would be awesome for LAN parties.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 28, 2011)

The sugo seems to be pretty popular, i've been wanting to do an itx build for a long time now. nice build!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That would be awesome for LAN parties.



You haven't seen my desk, have you? Space is in a premium, and my desk is huge. Doesn't ahve to be LAN-party-only!


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 28, 2011)

my startup/mainstream/poor man's sandy bridge rig, will assemble soon

Intel Core i3 2100 @3.1Ghz (OEM type, no box and cooler, borrowed my sister's cooler instead) my startup processor
ASRock Z68 Pro3-m, for overclocking K chips  (when i sell my i3 to a friend who will build a PC next year)
G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz ram (will slap another 4GB of same memory soon)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2011)

kiex said:


> gone itx for the first time. Took ages to make everything fit but glad it worked out well. It's the stuff in my system specs now. Blurrycam:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/dsc_0793.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/dsc_0802.jpg



sweet baby jesus that's sexy


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 28, 2011)

KieX said:


> Gone ITX for the first time. Took ages to make everything fit but glad it worked out well. It's the stuff in my system specs now. Blurrycam:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/DSC_0793.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/DSC_0802.jpg



The layout of the SG07 gives me some nice ideas for rearranging my SG05


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 28, 2011)

messin around my entry level pc...


----------



## ViperXTR (Aug 29, 2011)

changed some stuffs...full specs are as follows

Aerocool PGS VS-9 Casing with DeepCool Windblade and Deepcool Xfan 120mm
Intel Core i3 2100 @ 3.1Ghz HT LGA1155
CoolerMaster Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler (its LGA775 but the mobo allows LGA775 cooler, but its titled a bit)
ASRock Z68 Pro3-M intel Z68 Cougar Point Chipset (for future K processor)
G.Skill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz CL9 (will slap another one soon)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA II 1TB HDD
Palit GeForce GTX 460 SE 1GB GDDR5 Slapped with a DeepCool V4000 GPU Cooler (@800/3800 clocks)
OCZ Stealth X Stream II 600W PSU
A4tech X7 G800 Keyboard
A4Tech X-747h laser Mouse w/ RantoPad H1 mouse pad
Logitech RumblePad 2
Hori ArcadeStick EX2
Altec Lansing ATP3 2.1 Speakers
AEGIS 500VA AVR

Sorry for the crappy looking pics hehe


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, im new to the forum's and just wanna say hello my names Chris and i have a custom built Pc!!!


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 30, 2011)

cleanup day, day of shooting...



.



.



.



.



.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> cleanup day, day of shooting...
> [url]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8664/83357958.jpg[/URL]
> .
> [url]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4963/32347601.jpg[/URL]
> ...



What kind of temps are you getting on your gpu ?


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> cleanup day, day of shooting...
> [url]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8664/83357958.jpg[/URL]
> .
> [url]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4963/32347601.jpg[/URL]
> ...






Awesome Setup.... and great lighting setting on your camera!


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 30, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What kind of temps are you getting on your gpu ?


hi, 30~35 desktop, >60 full load



GeForce900v3 said:


> Awesome Setup.... and great lighting setting on your camera!



Thanks man


----------



## TSX420J (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> .
> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/1307/66008102.jpg[/URL]



Sick!!! I love the blackness of the theme of your case. Very classy and contemporary.


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Aug 30, 2011)

What are you running for a motherboard?


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 30, 2011)

nice


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> cleanup day, day of shooting...
> [url]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8664/83357958.jpg[/URL]
> .
> [url]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4963/32347601.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Oh how I love that clean looking case + setup, wish I went that route


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> hi, 30~35 desktop, >60 full load



O_O That's like proc temps for me! I'll trade you a xbox for that card :3


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 30, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> cleanup day, day of shooting...



 Looks soooo cool with the darkness all around  
The 650D is such a nice case although I prefer cases with doors.







Some toys I got for my old Pentium E5800 LGA775 build to recycle it into an HTPC:






You might wonder why did I get a TV Wonder Elite after buying two TV Wonder 650s; I looked at ebay and saw that the Remote Wonder Plus goes for about $15+shipping so we're looking at ~$30 shipped to me. Thankfully I got the TV Elite for about the same so I basically got the remote plus a free analog tuner card. Analog TV is still big down here so I can sell it or use it in my desktop or trade, whatever.

The cooler is a very basic one (CM DI5-9HDSC-A1-GP) but it's rated for 95w processors so it should cope with my moderately overclocked E5800.

I already had an HD4650 AGP **BUT** I couldn't leave the HD4670 behind. It was on clearance plus the blower style cooler will help to move air out of the case.


And speaking of the case:






It isn't the most glamorous case but it had two qualities that I wanted:
- cheap
- hidden 5.25" bay

The case was a display unit and also the last one. Apparently it was a prebuilt at some point going by the stickers.

It's missing 3 covers (I don't mind as I won't be needing any) and the guys didn't find the box but has a really nice 350w PSU:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

nice score on the HTPC case


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 30, 2011)

GeForce900v3 said:


> Hi, im new to the forum's and just wanna say hello my names Chris and i have a custom built Pc!!!



Welcome to TPU! Please share some pics of your rig 



GeForce900v3 said:


> What are you running for a motherboard?



I believe that's an EVGA P55 FTW. You need to use the quote button though so we know who you're talking to  Also, underneath people's username is a little arrow with "system specs" next to it. You can click that to see what hardwarde people use 

Also, go here to add your own system specs so we know what you're running  Make sure you select "Yes" in the box to show system specs.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> :
> 
> I already had an HD4650 AGP **BUT** I couldn't leave the HD4670 behind. It was on clearance plus the blower style cooler will help to move air out of the case.



good luck with that HD46xx AGP card as ATI/AMD's agp hotfix drivers after 8.12 are very crash happy at  the desktop


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 30, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> good luck with that HD46xx AGP card as ATI/AMD's agp hotfix drivers after 8.12 are very crash happy at  the desktop



I was using 11.8 with Win7 64bit without much issue. I got a few in game crashes with Crysis 2 but that was it (might have more to do with the no-cd crack than the driver itself). XP 32bit on the other hand doesn't seem to work with anything above 11.1; with 11.2-11.4 it wouldn't even bootup and 11.5-11.7 limited my card to 256 colors for some reason. 

I didn't test 11.8 in XP, I had already installed Win7 at that point so I don't know if the issues continue or not. Anyway I'll use Win7 Home Premium with the HTPC so the drivers should work fine.


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 31, 2011)

TSX420J said:


> Sick!!! I love the blackness of the theme of your case. Very classy and contemporary.





Lionheart said:


> Oh how I love that clean looking case + setup, wish I went that route





Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O That's like proc temps for me! I'll trade you a xbox for that card :3





TRWOV said:


> Looks soooo cool with the darkness all around
> The 650D is such a nice case although I prefer cases with doors.



Thanks guys !!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 31, 2011)

Managed to install the RAM heatsinks on the 4670 but it was a little tricky. Didn't want to remove the cooler for that.












Goodbye 










Time to go to your new home:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

Ouu, better than my HTPC lol. Mine is my old NF7-S with some extreamly old video card that I cant even find a name of! It's fine though, the tv I use it on is a old CRT  36" tv, doesn't even have HDMI.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 31, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Ouu, better than my HTPC lol. Mine is my old NF7-S with some extreamly old video card that I cant even find a name of! It's fine though, the tv I use it on is a old CRT  36" tv, doesn't even have HDMI.



Maybe a Matrox? or an Hercules? (can't recall if the Hercules had TV out) 




Just finished with the HTPC:







By a stroke of luck the cooler was a perfect fit. There's no space between the fan and the DVD-R 







Winstalling....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

Thats a close fit! I hope it doesnt make too much noise!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 31, 2011)

So far it doesn't. I'll run a few benchmarks and report


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 31, 2011)

that's a nice HTPC rig.

Kevin, got any pics of this mystery video card? btw... the NF7-S was an awesome motherboard.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

There you go, I have googled everything on that card, I cant find drivers or anything. and I just realized how much of a jump my pc has made in 1 year. Last augaust I got my NF7-S, with my 480watt psu, a Geforce 6800GT, athlon xp with a unstable oc at 3.2ghz It's amazing that I went from that, with a 22" crt, to the beast (to me) of a pc I have now..


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 31, 2011)

ah i remember those things, i've seen quite a few in Dells and such. I always thought it was odd how it was cut like that (i think there were some I/O ports under the notch on the dell mobo, or was it IBM...). Was kinda cool that you could upgrade the vram back then. 4 or 8mb probably. I think xp has the drivers for that built in, but good luck finding them on a newer OS.

I used to have an AIW Rage 128 pro, then later an AIW7500.

drivers for xp http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx

and yea that is quite an upgrade. I do miss my NF7-S build though. it was capable of 2 monitors and a tv at the same time with no FPS drop in every game that was out at the time. (game on one large screen, web on the other crt, and aim and vent windows on the tv) Abit NF7-S 2.0, 1GB XMS 400mhz, ATI 9600XT 256MB OC to 575, Athlon xp 2500 OC to 3200+, nForce 2 audio, 160gb hdd, xp pro


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

We had very similar builds. Right now I'm bored so I'm trying to see the lowest oc I can get out of my 925. I'm at 75hz a core atm...


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 31, 2011)

here's some pics of the old rig, i still have them after all this time (since 2006 or so) I had the rig for a while as you can see from all the game icons lol

srry the pics suck, they were taken with a Pantec c300 or something like that... that small ass flip-phone from back in the day.




3 92mm fans, all of which were pulled from IBM rigs lol

an overview of the setup




cpu, ram, and mobo info. this was before overclocking.




a screenshot of my clan days. I was in Wolves in Exile for a few years (us east), mostly did CS1.6, CS:S, and the trio of blizzard games wc3/wow (i've yet to play wow), starcraft/bw, and d2. I also did a lot of warrock beta testing, that game was so awesome! this was my 2006-2007 year in school haha.




aahh good times


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> I was using 11.8 with Win7 64bit without much issue. I got a few in game crashes with Crysis 2 but that was it (might have more to do with the no-cd crack than the driver itself). XP 32bit on the other hand doesn't seem to work with anything above 11.1; with 11.2-11.4 it wouldn't even bootup and 11.5-11.7 limited my card to 256 colors for some reason.
> 
> I didn't test 11.8 in XP, I had already installed Win7 at that point so I don't know if the issues continue or not. Anyway I'll use Win7 Home Premium with the HTPC so the drivers should work fine.



x64 or x86 for the home premium maybe the drivers just don't like my mates machine he runs win7 x86 tried 11.8 and gets really good gaming with DX or OpenGL but as soon as he's back to the desktop it's crash/recover every few minutes


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> here's some pics of the old rig, i still have them after all this time (since 2006 or so) I had the rig for a while as you can see from all the game icons lol
> 
> srry the pics suck, they were taken with a Pantec c300 or something like that... that small ass flip-phone from back in the day.
> 
> ...


 Lol nice, Im trying to see the lowest clock I can get on that. 
Look at the underclock I got on this chip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Took a good 10 mins to get to the windows loading screen!


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 31, 2011)

lol reminds me of when i installed XP on a Pentium MMX 166 with 64mb ram.

edit: found the parts i upgraded the rig with later in its life on my newegg acc.


1GB XMS DDR

9600XT I have the last review on there too on the feedback tab. Bruce[wX].
Burner I still have it lol


----------



## fast fate (Aug 31, 2011)

Got a few projects happening here !!!

Just finished an upgrade to my old rig - added a heat exchanger and radiator to the Soprano rig. Painted the inside black and blue - got scratched up heaps during assembly though. Cut out the top panel (USB, sound jacks ect) and put 120mm fan in it's place. Cut a few slots in the case for cable management, sheathed a few cables - damn that takes forever. Always more to do, but for an old rig I'm pretty happy with it.

The NZXT case is the current workhorse with an I7 2600k running the show with an Inno GTX 570 pushing out the pictures. BIG air cooler with double fans keeps this running cool as. Haven't done any mods to this yet but it will get the treatment probably over Christmas break.

The Antec case is my current project focus right now and will have the Koolance radiator loop installed tomorrow. I7 920 with Inno 3D GTX 570 video, Zalman 1000w PSU, Geil Ram under the Dominator RAM cooler, 200m top case fan, 120mm fans front and back, 120GB Vertex 3 SSD and 3 x Black WD 2TB HDDs. XSPC 750 pump and res combo with 3/8" hose and fittings, Zalman CPU block, cable management +++.

The Gigabyte Aurora 3D case is going to be my favourite I think. Trickiy case for cable management, had to cut out a few rails behind the motherbaourd to fit the cabeling as it is quite a thin space. Cabeling starting to look good now !!!  ASRock Xtreme 4 MB, I5 2500K CPU, Silverstone Strider 850w PSU, 2 x Gainward GTX 570 graphics, 16 GB ripjaws RAM under the AC fans, 240GB Vertex 3 SSD< 3 x 2TD WD Black HDDs, XSPC 750 pump and res combo with 1/2" hose and fittings Thermochill TA120.2 Radiator, HeatKIller Rev 3 CPU block,


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 31, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Got a few projects happening here !!!
> 
> Just finished an upgrade to my old rig - added a heat exchanger and radiator to the Soprano rig. Painted the inside black and blue - got scratched up heaps during assembly though. Cut out the top panel (USB, sound jacks ect) and put 120mm fan in it's place. Cut a few slots in the case for cable management, sheathed a few cables - damn that takes forever. Always more to do, but for an old rig I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...



That things nice! You get my 200th thanks!



xBruce88x said:


> lol reminds me of when i installed XP on a Pentium MMX 166 with 64mb ram.
> 
> edit: found the parts i upgraded the rig with later in its life on my newegg acc.
> 
> ...


Lol, does it run crysis? Yeah, my burners never seem to die, I have one that's yellow with age and runs at 12x and it's still working fine... I need to go on a smashing spree


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> x64 or x86 for the home premium maybe the drivers just don't like my mates machine he runs win7 x86 tried 11.8 and gets really good gaming with DX or OpenGL but as soon as he's back to the desktop it's crash/recover every few minutes



System:
- Asrock 775i65G (865/ICH5 chipset)
- Pentium E5800
- 2x 1GB DDR400
- HIS HD4650 DDR3 AGP
- Turtle Beach Montego DDL soundcard
- BFG Phyxs PPU PCI
- SATA RAID PCI card

Win XP 32bit:
10.2,  worked fine (this is what I was using with my old X1950PRO so I knew it worked)
10.9,  worked fine
11.1,  worked fine
11.2-11.4 locks on bootup
11.5 - 11.7 limits display to 256 colors


Win 7 64bit:
11.1, worked fine, Crysis 2 crashes sporadically
11.8, worked fine, Crysis 2 crashes sporadically

I've seen people claiming that 11.5 works for them (that's why I tried to update from 11.1 to 11.5 in the first place) so I guess that each system responds differently.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is my room pics:











Kinda messy I know!


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 1, 2011)

@Kevin,... it did... on low settings. my current rig runs it just fine tho on high tho

TRWOV, yea that sux about the crashing. for w/e reason the newer agp cards always have some odd issue

nice setup Ant


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 1, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Here is my room pics:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/Anth_PC_Room_008.JPG
> 
> ...



Very nice setup there bro but I see no PS3 BUY ONE


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 1, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Very nice setup there bro but I see no PS3 BUY ONE



PS3 . .. . perhaps he values his personal info


----------



## dumo (Sep 1, 2011)

My 24/7 daily rig...for now

2600K+Vapochill LS / Gigabyte 9800GTX+Swiftech MCW80+XSPC H2O kit / Gigabyte UD7-B3+Gskill 2X2GB PC3-17000 / EVGA 1200SR2


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> , my burners never seem to die, I have one that's yellow with age and runs at 12x and it's still working fine... I need to go on a smashing spree



I can beat that I still got my MSI 8x4x8x burner and it still chugs along it's the best one for doing sensitive stuff as I can turn the burn speed down to 1x none of the other burners I have will let me go lower than 4x LOL


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I can beat that I still got my MSI 8x4x8x burner and it still chugs along it's the best one for doing sensitive stuff as I can turn the burn speed down to 1x none of the other burners I have will let me go lower than 4x LOL


#swag I have one of those really old apple ones that are about 9 inches long lol. I dont think it even writes.. :3 1+ Come at me bro ;3


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> #swag I have one of those really old apple ones that are about 9 inches long lol. I dont think it even writes.. :3 1+ Come at me bro ;3



I also have an working 52x48x52x CD burner from BTC circa 2003  i think the +1 cometh to me  and the MSI is from 2004


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I also have an working 52x48x52x CD burner from BTC circa 2003  i think the +1 cometh to me  and the MSI is from 2004


Pentium II 350 94' come at me. I have a feeling I'm gunna get another infraction....


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2011)

P 1 166mmx


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 1, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> cleanup day, day of shooting...
> [url]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8664/83357958.jpg[/URL]
> .
> [url]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/4963/32347601.jpg[/URL]



Sick build spectrus

does this mean you got rid of your Tempest Evo?


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Sep 1, 2011)

Time for rebuild motherboard just got here!!!!


----------



## spectrus77 (Sep 1, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Sick build spectrus
> 
> does this mean you got rid of your Tempest Evo?



Yes, I abandoned the evo tempest, the Corsair 650D is easier to clean and handle, I liked the layout, everything I liked, now I'm with him. Thanks for the comment


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Sep 1, 2011)

whats the best processer for a ASRock Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 2, 2011)

GeForce900v3 said:


> whats the best processer for a ASRock Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard?



Core i7 2600K?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2011)

^what he said


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the Advice just orderd it. making a computer for photography that will work!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 2, 2011)

get 16 gigs of ram while you at it  its cheap like shite atm


----------



## GeForce900v3 (Sep 2, 2011)

i bought 16gb for it!!!  My credit cards hot!!!!! lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2011)

The mail man brought me something today!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Are those 6-8-6-24 sticks?


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 2, 2011)

GeForce900v3 said:


> whats the best processer for a ASRock Z68 PROFESSIONAL GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard?



ivy bridge haha or 2600k


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Getting ready for the weekend:


----------



## Frizz (Sep 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Getting ready for the weekend:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43414&stc=1&d=1314980349
> 
> ...



I seriously love the cooler design on that 6950, is that the 2gb ver? I have two of those and they look damn sweet inside my black 600T with window


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, 2GB. Shaders unlock too, but I've just got it @ stock. While I kinda like the design, I much prefer the reference cooler for air, but these cards are super easy to watercool, as the memory get zero cooling now, and the VRMs have their own separate heatsink.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> The mail man brought me something today!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110902/IMG_20110902_114836.jpg



I like Mushkin too.  Runs good and Looks good! 



cadaveca said:


> Yeah, 2GB. Shaders unlock too, but I've just got it @ stock. While I kinda like the design, I much prefer the reference cooler for air, but these cards are super easy to watercool, as the memory get zero cooling now, and the VRMs have their own separate heatsink.



I have a water coold 6950 2GB.  I run it at stock shaders and overclocked to 900/1400.  Seems plenty powerful.  Overclocking with shaders unlocked isn't quite stable enough, but 1408 is good enough.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Are those 6-8-6-24 sticks?



Why yes sir.

@popcorn
Thanks man. Now time to flash the BIOS to latest to get my cores to unlock.

Oh guys that have raid, they are plug n play coming from a previous chipset


----------



## Frizz (Sep 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, 2GB. Shaders unlock too, but I've just got it @ stock. While I kinda like the design, I much prefer the reference cooler for air, but these cards are super easy to watercool, as the memory get zero cooling now, and the VRMs have their own separate heatsink.



I agree the reference coolers definitely can push farther as the reference @100% fan speed is very fast and loud. I am not a fan of the plastic etc. of the non-ref and it feels like a pos but I love the look of it overall.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice stuff Dave, now clean your room!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice stuff Dave, now clean your room!



HA! hard to keep things neat in a 24x40 room.

Now, if I took the full picture, maybe you could say that, but it's actually pretty tidy. All the wires and stuff on the right are from my guitar rig. Gotta have the guitar close by to keep me amused while benching!


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 3, 2011)

jrracinfan said:


> the mail man brought me something today!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110902/img_20110902_114836.jpg



have fun now....


----------



## Azma (Sep 3, 2011)

Dunno why i bought a second AX 1200


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 3, 2011)

azma666 said:


> Dunno why i bought a second AX 1200



To give to me. lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 3, 2011)

azma666 said:


> Dunno why i bought a second AX 1200
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7397/dsc1324q.jpg


I'll give you a hug for it...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 3, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> have fun now....



Oh I definitely will work on that xD


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 4, 2011)

azma666 said:


> Dunno why i bought a second AX 1200
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7397/dsc1324q.jpg


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 5, 2011)

kapow!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

hope to bring my bros online after im done with the cable management


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 5, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> kapow!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110904/i5_revive-20.jpg
> 
> ...



mmm...580 SLi...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> mmm...580 SLi... http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/izarate/misc/j_baba.gif



Guess your drool is blinding you... those are 480's


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Guess your drool is blinding you... those are 480's



huh?... oh, yeah, heatpipes. Sorry, I forgot


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> huh?... oh, yeah, heatpipes. Sorry, I forgot



 Just had to do it man.. the smile got me.. lol..


Got a toy to show in a few for the htpc... Version 2.!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 5, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> kapow!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110904/i5_revive-20.jpg
> 
> ...



Ka Ching!
That's a super looking rig.  Do you miss your water?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

*MY HTPC Toy ATM*












Old version on the Left, new version on the Right.. 




at midnight, don't care for the pic darkness...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/_9044559.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much did those cost you ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> how much did those cost you ?



The one on the left cost me $100 since I bought it when it first came out.. 

The one on the right was $33 at Amazon. 


Rii Wireless keyboard

Rii touch N7

I'm going to do a personal review of the N7 come the next few days.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> The one on the left cost me $100 since I bought it when it first came out..
> 
> The one on the right was $33 at Amazon.
> 
> ...




Please do, until I find a good app for turning my tablet into a keyboard/touch pad I might grab something like that for when I'm to lazy to reach to my mouse ( my rig is in my bedroom by my bed )


----------



## arnoo1 (Sep 5, 2011)

so finally i got my new hdd for storage!
it's a 2tb sata 600 Western Digital Caviar black,
maybe a bit overkill but i don't mind xd

speed is right i gues







azma666 said:


> Dunno why i bought a second AX 1200
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7397/dsc1324q.jpg



because it's sexy!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 5, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> The one on the left cost me $100 since I bought it when it first came out..
> 
> The one on the right was $33 at Amazon.
> 
> ...



Awesome been looking at those for my htpc I look forward to it!


----------



## d3fct (Sep 5, 2011)

got a new psu, finally a modular. cut down on the rats nest of cables, even tho they are hidden.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good D3fct! Modular is the way to go!


----------



## d3fct (Sep 5, 2011)

yea i'm amazed at the difference in the cabling.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 6, 2011)

d3fct said:


> got a new psu, finally a modular. cut down on the rats nest of cables, even tho they are hidden.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110905/100_0836.jpg



Lookin good gotta love the HAF-X


----------



## Crazykenny (Sep 6, 2011)

Its a shame the 8-Pin CPU connector doesnt seem long enough to be routed behind the motherboard. Other then that, awesome cablemanagement.

How are your temps with that case?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 6, 2011)

A couple of HTPC updates:


I decided that the HSF touching the edge of the DVD-R drive wasn't acceptable. I had an old DVD-ROM lying around and it was 1cm shorter. 






Perfect.


Installed a memory card reader:






Took quite a few tries to find the correct placement so that it didn't stick out.




I FUBARed the front bezel when I was removing the old XP badge  Damn glue 

I looked around for some brushed steel vinyl film but people couldn't even tell what was I talking about. Settled for chrome vinyl for the time being. looks pimp 






Maybe I'll order a sheet of brushed steel vinyl online. Anyone knows an affordable store that ships worldwide? I just need a 13"x6" sheet. 




Now a question: Badges or no badges? I salvaged the previous "Graphics by ATi" badge and I still have the Pentium badge in the box.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> A couple of HTPC updates:
> 
> 
> I decided that the HSF touching the edge of the DVD-R drive wasn't acceptable. I had an old DVD-ROM lying around and it was 1cm shorter.
> ...


O_O You need a new IDE cable lol that yellow is freaking me out lol, and on that thing, noooo it looks too pimp for case badges, you can send me the sticker though :3 I never got one


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of you may have noticed already the changes in my System Specs and sig...


----------



## Binge (Sep 6, 2011)

BWAHA!  My girlfriend let me set up the new entertainment center in our new apartment.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2011)

Binge said:


> BWAHA!  My girlfriend let me set up the new entertainment center in our new apartment.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110906/IMG_20110904_142826.jpg



You best be PM'ing me all the details man! You've dropped of MSN life!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2011)

HTPC shots. Also new sig.


Lights on:






Lights off:





Didn't like the chrome vinyl a lot at first but I'm warming to it


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 8, 2011)

As I stated in my previous post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65012&page=713,I really hate(d) my Sapphire Dirt 3 Edition....
So today I took measures.....








Photos look like shit but didn't have a Cam at hand...:shadedshubtw current setup is vice-versa - Asus reference on top and sapphire rev2 bottom...
I think next to go is that H60...


----------



## RevengE (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## d3fct (Sep 9, 2011)

Crazykenny said:


> Its a shame the 8-Pin CPU connector doesnt seem long enough to be routed behind the motherboard. Other then that, awesome cablemanagement.
> 
> How are your temps with that case?



yea, i been meaning to get an extension to go around behind.

idle's ~ low 30's 
full load ~ mid 60's


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 9, 2011)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> As I stated in my previous post http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65012&page=713,I really hate(d) my Sapphire Dirt 3 Edition....
> So today I took measures.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110908/IMG_0123.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110908/IMG_0124.jpg
> ...



:3 I'll take it off your hands  my CNPS9000 isn't doing to well on a 3.8ghz oc.... My idle is about 37  and peak is 52C...






Also, my sister is in town (she goes to uni and is rarely down) we like to game together, and we chose a place to put our stuff... my test area.

Her "computer" more of a piece of crap to me  but she likes laptop gaming...






How I have my desktop, excuse the mess/ purple thing, it's all they had. If someone can guess what kind of mints are in that little blue box I will tell what I just got in the mail C: 








When I'm at my desk, it looks a ton better and it's cleaner too, that's also where I have my home server and xbox :3


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Sep 9, 2011)

:3 I'll take it off your hands my CNPS9000 isn't doing to well on a 3.8ghz oc.... My idle is about 37 and peak is 52C...

Unfortunately I can't deliver it outside my country,it would be extremely overpriced...
Anyway u won't be impressed by its performance I can assure....thinkin of gettin a V6GT which I had for a couple of tests prior H60 and was very happy...


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 10, 2011)

Some unnecessary bling and HSF on my entry level pc


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2011)

my PSU fan got choked up in lint and dust....






sorry for the bad focusing. not yet used to my phone yet.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> my PSU fan got choked up in lint and dust....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110910/10092011024.jpg
> 
> sorry for the bad focusing. not yet used to my phone yet.



No offense, but perhaps that is one for "The Filthy-Rotten-Nasty-Helpdesk-Nightmare picture clubhouse".


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 10, 2011)

Not exactly "Your PC ATM" but...






Was an open box so I got it with a nice discount. Only thing missing is one of the 2 buffing discs that should be included. The clerk was very patient while I inspected the 3 units in the bin. 

Now I'm ready for some serious case modding.


----------



## khemist (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## TRWOV (Sep 10, 2011)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/5288/sam0052h.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9840/sam0065oq.jpg[/URL]








 niceeeeeeee. RV-02? 

Cool wallpaper BTW


----------



## techtard (Sep 10, 2011)

@khemist Nice looking case!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> No offense, but perhaps that is one for "The Filthy-Rotten-Nasty-Helpdesk-Nightmare picture clubhouse".



I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

I already put this in my build log, but haven't posted it here.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2011)

looks very nice 

hows that board? i want it for my build,


----------



## wolf (Sep 11, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I already put this in my build log, but haven't posted it here.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110910/IMG_1139.jpg



dude that build looks amazing, I just checked out your build log too, very clean work!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks very nice
> 
> hows that board? i want it for my build,



I really like it.  It looks super, and last night was the first I've tried any overclocking.  Got to 4.3 with no adjustments at all, auto volts stay below 1.26.  I haven't tried pushing it anymore because I was itching for some BC2.

I have been having some connectivity problems, though I' pretty sure it's not the onboard LAN.



wolf said:


> dude that build looks amazing, I just checked out your build log too, very clean work!



Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 11, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I already put this in my build log, but haven't posted it here.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110910/IMG_1139.jpg



well done, super clean!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^^

looks very good !

mine atm lol

while i do the finishing touches on my 600T


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 11, 2011)

I think I spy a cutting board


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 12, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ^^^^
> 
> looks very good !
> 
> ...



well done gheto but nice!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

Corsair 600T white edition.  More photos can be found in my project log.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2011)

Sweet.  I'll check out your log.  Nice work.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 13, 2011)

More corsair loving, my crossfire setup with the excalibur fan attached, did some cleaning and it was nice and sunny in the room so I thought I'd take a few shots of my black 600T.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2011)

Those 600T's are so sexy!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2011)

So damn nice!  I guess this is becoming the Corsair thread


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 13, 2011)

random said:


> More corsair loving, my crossfire setup with the excalibur fan attached, did some cleaning and it was nice and sunny in the room so I thought I'd take a few shots of my black 600T.
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/5595/img0481ja.jpg
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/233/img0482r.jpg
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/4364/img0476u.jpg



I like the fan at the end of the GPUs. How did you mount that there?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 13, 2011)

random said:


> More corsair loving, my crossfire setup with the excalibur fan attached, did some cleaning and it was nice and sunny in the room so I thought I'd take a few shots of my black 600T.
> 
> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/5595/img0481ja.jpg
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/233/img0482r.jpg
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/4364/img0476u.jpg



Wow love how it's all blacked out!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> So damn nice!  I guess this is becoming the Corsair thread



lol indeed, corsair cases rock 



PopcornMachine said:


> I like the fan at the end of the GPUs. How did you mount that there?



I am not sure what to call it, but it is that wire thingy with the black plastic exterior, free cable tie maybe? lol, I attached one onto the top end card and the bottom end card, the holes in the Excalibur fan really helped. 




[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wow love how it's all blacked out!



I am tempted to paint the cables on the PSU black, although all I have is cheap black acrylic paint >.<


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my Corsair case. None of my photos do it justice thou. I need to wait until tomorrow after work to take better ones.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 13, 2011)

random said:


> I am not sure what to call it, but it is that wire thingy with the black plastic exterior, free cable tie maybe? lol, I attached one onto the top end card and the bottom end card, the holes in the Excalibur fan really helped.



Whatever works man. I tried to do something similar once, as it just seems like a way to help keep the GPUs cool, but couldn't get it to stay put. 

And I like the whole black on black look too. Good job!


----------



## techtard (Sep 13, 2011)

@MT Alex 
and
@random

Nice setups. makes my rig look like a pile of dog****!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 13, 2011)

random said:


> I am tempted to paint the cables on the PSU black, although all I have is cheap black acrylic paint >.<



could use black electrical tape.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 13, 2011)

I like this thread


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 14, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> No offense, but perhaps that is one for "The Filthy-Rotten-Nasty-Helpdesk-Nightmare picture clubhouse".



thats what happens when you are living in the busiest and probably the dustiest city in the world. can you believe its not even been a week i cleaned everything?


EDIT: i dk why but my english was borked up


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hell yea!!


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/003_002.jpg



Looks scuba-ish, but that might be due to your avatar as well


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/003_002.jpg



See what I mean?  Another beautiful Corsair!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/003_002.jpg



O_O IT'S BEAUTIFUL! What are you going to be putting in that thing? Also, I dunno if it's my screen but there are two thumb prints near the sides of the panel and it's really bothering me... Can I clean it off?


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110914/003_002.jpg



Its sooooo YELLOW!!!  did you paint it with banana's?

Lol jks bro, looks awesome, everyone seems to be buying the 600T case, must be great


----------



## spectrus77 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ups H100!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 17, 2011)

nice, if you coat it with clear coating and make it wet look it would be rock


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 17, 2011)

No room... lol


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 18, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Ups H100!!!
> 
> [url]http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5962/dscf0779g.jpg[/URL]



Gorgeous


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 19, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/DSC00500.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/DSC00531.jpg



You're did that with green tubing and green LEDs, right?

Or are you using green fluid?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 19, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/DSC00500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/DSC00531.jpg



O dayum dats niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Also don when are you gunna post some pics of that case with hardware in it?


----------



## fast fate (Sep 19, 2011)

*Antec 900 Two HDD Cage*

Finally got around to doing the HDD cage on the 900 (2).
No more clutter between the power supply and HDD bay - YaY !!!
New holes drilled for securing the 3 x 2Tb WD Caviar Blacks.
Morfed the Sata power cable, and sleeved the Sata data cables.
Had to cut end sta plug pff one of the Zalman cables to morf - hesitant but had to be done.
I'm happy with the result.
So close to completion on build, bit of wiring to sleeve and route for fans, and install a few lights and switches.
Broke a damn switch last night for the UV cc tubes last night, so off to "altronics now"


----------



## fast fate (Sep 19, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Finally got around to doing the HDD cage on the 900 (2).
> No more clutter between the power supply and HDD bay - YaY !!!
> New holes drilled for securing the 3 x 2Tb WD Caviar Blacks.
> Morfed the Sata power cable, and sleeved the Sata data cables.
> ...



Just want to try load display picture on forum page, please forgive me this once.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 19, 2011)

Flipped my H50 fans around for intake.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Finally got around to doing the HDD cage on the 900 (2).
> No more clutter between the power supply and HDD bay - YaY !!!
> New holes drilled for securing the 3 x 2Tb WD Caviar Blacks.
> Morfed the Sata power cable, and sleeved the Sata data cables.
> ...



Looks clean for having so much in such a little space.  I like the reversed HDDs.  I watched a vid on youtube a year or two ago about doing that exact thing, but using a hole saw so the cables could come in from behind the MB tray.


----------



## fast fate (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for positive comments.
There is so much behind the motherboard tray already !!!
I had the cables behind the MB tray but wasn't really happy so I tucked them under the SSD cradle which is mounted in the 51/4 bay above the HDD cage.
The cables are sleeved and what you can "barely" see isn't unpleasant to look at.
Yep, will never achieve the oh so clean look of some on the forum/site, but that wasn'r my intention with this machine.
Clean and functional on a budget - success I think.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O IT'S BEAUTIFUL! What are you going to be putting in that thing? Also, I dunno if it's my screen but there are two thumb prints near the sides of the panel and it's really bothering me... Can I clean it off?



It's not you or your monitor it does look that on my monitor aswell


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 19, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Flipped my H50 fans around for intake.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/0d32e2c2.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/3727a9b4.jpg



Do you get better temps with intake fans at the back? 

edit: I need some close up pictures of some rigs for an article for my A-Level coursework, does anyone have they can put up?
Like really nice one, preferably shot with an SLR, and a nicely lit rig with cathodes etc. etc.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 19, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> You're did that with green tubing and green LEDs, right?
> 
> Or are you using green fluid?




i use both fluid and green cathode from revoltec.





Kevinheraiz said:


> O dayum dats niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Also don when are you gunna post some pics of that case with hardware in it?





Thanks alot ! Pics are here cable management not at the best...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 20, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> i use both fluid and green cathode from revoltec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good stuff I am jelious!


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

I call her The Cube


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> I call her The Cube
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6907/65559936.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/6597/34269490.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5697/62363348.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4918/25049791.jpg[/URL]



Nice, crossfired 6970's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> I call her The Cube
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6907/65559936.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/6597/34269490.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5697/62363348.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4918/25049791.jpg[/URL]



an expensive aftermarket case: 300$

a bunch of pretty expensive hardware and WC gear: 1000$

using cheap garden hose, instead of tubing: priceless.



Nice rig, but the tubing really ruins the possible awesomeness in the pic, in my opinion


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> an expensive aftermarket case: 300$
> 
> a bunch of pretty expensive hardware and WC gear: 1000$
> 
> ...



So you are saying that I should be using overpriced tubing that does the exact same thing   Actually the 1/2" braided tubing (not garden hose) isn't really any cheaper than most of the "labeled watercooling" tubing that is out there!  Also, I can run to Lowe's 5min away and grab it, instead of waiting for a package   Originally I picked it up, just to redo my loop when I moved into the U2-UF0.  Now, I actually like the look of it in my build, but you are entitled to your own opinion  

WCing is for performance and I am LinX (25K problem size) and gaming stable over 4.5GHz and can bench @ over 4.6GHz!  Maybe you should switch to the braided 1/2" tubing and try to get that AMD 955 over 4GHz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> So you are saying that I should be using overpriced tubing that does the exact same thing   Actually the 1/2" braided tubing (not garden hose) isn't really any cheaper than most of the "labeled watercooling" tubing that is out there!  Also, I can run to Lowe's 5min away and grab it, instead of waiting for a package   Originally I picked it up, just to redo my loop when I moved into the U2-UF0.  Now, I actually like the look of it in my build, but you are entitled to your own opinion
> 
> WCing is for performance and I am LinX (25K problem size) and gaming stable over 4.5GHz and can bench @ over 4.6GHz!  Maybe you should switch to the braided 1/2" tubing and try to get that AMD 955 over 4GHz




To begin with something,you also seem to not be very educated regarding tubing types... 

There are very different kinds of aftermarket tubing, which all have very different behaviour when beeing used... 
Some are easy to route, and wont bend even when making tight curves with it...some bend pretty easy, and are shit to route... 
Some are flexible and springy, and generally much tighter when installed, and worser to get off... 
Some are more of the memory type, that shape themselves in the direction your route them... 
Some love barbs and are very tight, sometimes impossible to get off, especially on sharp teethed barbs... 
Some leak like mad on barbs, and need a clamp to be used with them...some are great for compression fittings,and some are not. 
Yeah,its shit of the tubing runs out, but doesnt that normally happen, if you regularly change components in your rig? 

*If you do that: *

Get yourself a bunch of aftermarket tubing, in bulk, and also, pay the according bulk prices for it...ask your local WC-gear dealer, they probably wont have a problem with it.

Smart idea, as in the end, you pay a lot less, probably even cheaper than generic tubing, smart, as you use quality tubing for quality parts, which should lessen the chance for a leakage by a fair bit,which can be *VERY* expensive, and smart, as you always have a stock of tubing if needed, if organization is not your expertise, and you are more of the impulsive type.

If you dont regularly change internals, then, its up to question, for what reason you could use tubing... i mean, i service my loop pretty often, and still, i only change the tubing once or twice the year... 
And i just order it early enough, so its there, when i plan to do something
Not very difficult in my opinion.

If you like the look, then well, youre right. You cant argue over personal taste.
But, in my own, humble, opinion, it looks like a Mercedes-Benz, with a Hyundai logo on it. 
Sorry.

Also, its sad that you dont know much about Overclocking too.
Or else, you would know, that such a tertiary thing like tubing is not very important with 4ghz+ clocks. 
Obviously, the chips quality is what is most important for that. But, let me explain.

First, look at my batch number:
*CACYC 0915 APMW*

This is a VERY early C2 batch of the 955.
(i know that,because,in that time, CDAwall had an *ES* 955, 
which was *still older* than mine...his batch number was 0918 if im right)

In order, to get this thing to validate anything over 4ghz, i had to open the windows in the deepest winter, in the night,and go under zero degrees celsius... in record times, the temperature in my room was at -10c° (in the few minutes where it was that cold, i calidated 4.2 
And that on my WC setup... not amusing. 
I think the idle temp was 7c°, and load was 12c°.

For Years,until the C3 stepping came out,i think, there were not even 5 (active,posting) People here, in these Forums, that were able to valid 4.2 on water. Just for your info.

The proc you are so fond of, your own, is an i7! 
It may be a good achievement,to get it to 4.5 but its far from spectacular, 
and its *not even comparable to a phenom*!

You dont compare Apples to Pears, do you?
*
Conclusion:*

Yeah, you should use *"Overpriced"* aftermarket tubing, doing the same thing, but better.Far more beautiful,reliable, and easy to work with than generic stuff,*period! *
(i talk from experience,i made the error to buy generic tubing too, when i began to WC)


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You dont compare Apples to Pears, do you?



I do! They both grow on trees and come in a variety of colors. They have about the same amount of mass, depending on type and they both have a skin.

Anyways, this thread is about showing pictures of "Your PC at the moment". It isn't a help thread or a complain thread or any other kind of thread.

Stay on topic. Post your picture.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> I do! They both grow on trees and come in a variety of colors. They have about the same amount of mass, depending on type and they both have a skin.
> 
> Anyways, this thread is about showing pictures of "Your PC at the moment". It isn't a help thread or a complain thread or any other kind of thread.
> 
> Stay on topic. Post your picture.



I dont... they taste totally different,have different sized seeds, and have a pretty much different shape.





Older pic, but since i was a few months away, now it maybe is the time to post it


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> I call her The Cube
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6907/65559936.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img852.imageshack.us/img852/6597/34269490.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5697/62363348.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4918/25049791.jpg[/URL]



Very nice cube.  I even like the tubing.


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

Well Velvet, I am not going to comment on the number of times you insinuate that I am uneducated!  I also am not going to go into to detail about your inability to understand sarcasm in a post, because sometimes it is difficult to see in text!  I hope though that you could see that I was not saying that new tubing could net you a higher OC, and I am confused with your conclusion from my post that I was being serious!  

Since you have decided to ASSume what my PC education and knowledge levels are, then I hope you don't mind me calling those assumptions ignorant.  Which is not calling you stupid, just highlighting the fact that you do not know me and have no clue about my exp!  But, I can assure you that I know what I am doing and have _possibly_ been doing it longer than you (been building and OCing since early P4's  )

On to the pure math of my OC:  4.5 (OC) - 2.8 (Stock) = 1.7 (diff)  Then you take the (diff) 1.7 / (Stock) 2.8 = 60.7 or a (rounded) 61% OC from stock.  Now you say a 61% OC isn't spectacular?  Jeez, what does it take to be "spectacular?"  I know that if I can net an OC anywhere near 61% on any chip, then I am spectacularly happy  

But, I have been water cooling for close to 4 years now.  So I may know what I'm doing   I have used many different brands of tubing, and have not had one single leak EVER!

But, thanks to those who like The Cube


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> Well Velvet, I am not going to comment on the number of times you insinuate that I am uneducated!  I also am not going to go into to detail about your inability to understand sarcasm in a post, because sometimes it is difficult to see in text!  I hope though that you could see that I was not saying that new tubing could net you a higher OC, and I am confused with your conclusion from my post that I was being serious!
> 
> Since you have decided to ASSume what my PC education and knowledge levels are, then I hope you don't mind me calling those assumptions ignorant.  Which is not calling you stupid, just highlighting the fact that you do not know me and have no clue about my exp!  But, I can assure you that I know what I am doing and have _possibly_ been doing it longer than you (been building and OCing since early P4's  )
> 
> ...



You should learn to respect the word of the mod... infractions are no fun

PMed.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> an expensive aftermarket case: 300$
> 
> a bunch of pretty expensive hardware and WC gear: 1000$
> 
> ...


I think the tubing looks pree cool. I like the criss crosses :3 Nice rig man


----------



## SpeedwayNative (Sep 20, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> You should learn to respect the word of the mod... infractions are no fun



Pretty sure that the message was intended for you 



Kevinheraiz said:


> I think the tubing looks pree cool. I like the criss crosses :3 Nice rig man



Appreciate that


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> Pretty sure that the message was intended for you


sorry, but we live under the same set of rules here...so in the end, both of us did stuff not allowed


----------



## Altered (Sep 20, 2011)

My latest upgrade I5 2500K, Biostar TP67B+, G.SKILL Ripjaws, and a XFX Radeon HD 6950. I just sort of threw it in the Antec P183 case. Its all coming out when the Thermaltake Frio gets here. My plan is to try and get a nice clean color(black at the moment) put down on the inside of the case and some better cable management. I haven't figured it up yet but TPU BST has made this possible. I saved $20 on the Frio Cooler, $35 on the board, and $10 on the Ripjaws buying here. Thats $65 in my pocket and a pretty damn good running PC for a total of $350.00
Feel free to rip it apart


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 20, 2011)

Altered said:


> My latest upgrade I5 2500K, Biostar TP67B+, G.SKILL Ripjaws, and a XFX Radeon HD 6950. I just sort of threw it in the Antec P183 case. Its all coming out when the Thermaltake Frio gets here. My plan is to try and get a nice clean color(black at the moment) put down on the inside of the case and some better cable management. I haven't figured it up yet but TPU BST has made this possible. I saved $20 on the Frio Cooler, $35 on the board, and $10 on the Ripjaws buying here. Thats $65 in my pocket and a pretty damn good running PC for a total of $350.00
> Feel free to rip it apart



For "thrown together", it looks pretty nice.... i have seen worser rigs here, from which the owners claimed, that they did cable management to them!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

Back to computers  I found my old doom disc, but it doesn't run on windows 7  instead of finding my old windows 95 disc, I just went to my storage unit (the giant freezer at my dads work, and no it is no longer a freezer.) and looked for a old pc that had windows 95 on it. I found this old thing.




That box on the side is something else I'm working on 




This thing is almost as old as me!




 Since when were psus like this?




Rocking 4mbs of ram 




Turns out my mom still has a ton of old ram...


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2011)

SpeedwayNative said:


> Pretty sure that the message was intended for you



And you.


Carry on.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 20, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Back to computers  I found my old doom disc, but it doesn't run on windows 7  instead of finding my old windows 95 disc, I just went to my storage unit (the giant freezer at my dads work, and no it is no longer a freezer.) and looked for a old pc that had windows 95 on it. I found this old thing.
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg101/scaled.php?server=101&filename=1000545k.jpg&res=medium
> That box on the side is something else I'm working on
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg822/scaled.php?server=822&filename=1000547b.jpg&res=medium
> ...



ha nice old stuff. you can download the zdoom front end and it should work just fine on windows 7. You will just have to extract the .wad files off the disc.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 20, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> ha nice old stuff. you can download the zdoom front end and it should work just fine on windows 7. You will just have to extract the .wad files off the disc.



O_O SWEEET. Beats using a ball mouse, this thing is so old it doesn't even have USB!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 21, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> You will just have to extract the .wad



or get your wife/gf to do it for you


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 21, 2011)

t_ski said:


> or get your wife/gf to do it for you



haha got me good


----------



## Krony (Sep 22, 2011)

Just moved all my hardware over to a new case and added a 120.4 rad, still got some UV lighting to add and tidy up the cables a bit more.


























Makes my 24" monitor look tiny in that last pic lol.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 22, 2011)

Krony said:


> Just moved all my hardware over to a new case and added a 120.4 rad, still got some UV lighting to add and tidy up the cables a bit more.
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9871/coverson.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/333/windowpaneloff.jpg
> ...



JEsus man


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 22, 2011)

douglatins said:


> JEsus man



agreed that is one big A$$ case. I love it 

You need to get 2x more of those monitors though for triple display action.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2011)

I had one of those monitors.  They don't make them any more, and they are hard as hell to find here in the US.   Awesome monitor though


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 22, 2011)

Krony said:


> Just moved all my hardware over to a new case and added a 120.4 rad, still got some UV lighting to add and tidy up the cables a bit more.
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9871/coverson.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/333/windowpaneloff.jpg
> ...




That looks Rad man!  _(pun intended)_ 

One seriously large case there.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 22, 2011)

Krony said:


> Just moved all my hardware over to a new case and added a 120.4 rad, still got some UV lighting to add and tidy up the cables a bit more.
> 
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9871/coverson.jpg
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/333/windowpaneloff.jpg
> ...



I love it, I love it a lot, there is so much of it to love that my love meter is maxed.


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I love it, I love it a lot, there is so much of it to love that my love meter is maxed.


----------



## techtard (Sep 23, 2011)

@Krony That case is huge! Nice build.
Ah seeing all these new builds is driving me crazy!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

hey look theres a hole on top of my case


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Das, your case looks very old and rusted HAHA


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2011)

its 4 years old mate. and its very humid here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 23, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> its 4 years old mate. and its very humid here.



time to upgrade


----------



## Krony (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx for the comments, the monitor is a good one and if i could get hold of 2 more i would but as mentioned they don't make em anymore so i have been looking at going down the 30" 2560x1600 route.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 24, 2011)

Krony said:


> Thx for the comments, the monitor is a good one and if i could get hold of 2 more i would but as mentioned they don't make em anymore so i have been looking at going down the 30" 2560x1600 route.



I would love to go eyefinity or 2560x1600, but both too expensive.


And about that case.  They call that a Little Devil?  I'd hate to see the big one.


----------



## Krony (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe the name is because everything next to it looks little ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 24, 2011)

The guy who makes them has the online alias LittleDevil. I've seen a lot of build logs of his work, really top-notch stuff.

Lookin' good man! And I thought an 800D was big, hah I should show my boss.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

you have pretty tight space on that


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

looks clean how many times you clean it
btw.. you dont use dust filter at all? it must attract alot of dust


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> you have pretty tight space on that
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...12869_100000478611462_1186504_988858914_n.jpg



i know. thats why i love working on that! :3


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i know. thats why i love working on that! :3



Yeah... there needs to be some "help" for you.. or.... I think I need that "help" that I'm suggesting...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 24, 2011)

New laptop I bought.

Hehehe, sorry for the photos in an awkard place. It's 1am here and I didn't want to wake up everyone!
And, you can see me and how young I am in the reflection!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i know. thats why i love working on that! :3



i guess your case is smaller that usual mid tower. mine still has enough space to put 120mm fan on the top
View attachment 42854
its between the psu and optical drive


----------



## Krony (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5738/bothpanelsoff.jpg
> looks clean how many times you clean it
> btw.. you dont use dust filter at all? it must attract alot of dust



I opted for no filters as to not restrict airflow, as for cleaning a quick blast of canned air once a week is enough to keep things clean, i might consider adding some of these filters as they are pretty much non restrictive.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah... there needs to be some "help" for you.. or.... I think I need that "help" that I'm suggesting...



i only have a rotary tool. no cutting disks, and a file to work with. you bet i need help.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> i guess your case is smaller that usual mid tower. mine still has enough space to put 120mm fan on the top
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42854&d=1310181938
> its between the psu and optical drive



nice clean cut. looks like u used a jigsaw? i wish i could buy one.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 24, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/IMG_20110925_003652.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/IMG_20110925_003707.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice shirt!  and peel off the plastic from your new lappy's (congrats btw) screen already!!!  I have a friend who bought a smart phone and he never removed the plastic for like 3 months and he would never do it when I told him too. So I did it for him one evening when we were having a few beers - while he was in the toilet!


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> nice clean cut. looks like u used a jigsaw? i wish i could buy one.



not, i used nail and hammer to cut that 
old school way 
not pretty neat but enough to make my temp lower little bit


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Krony said:


> I opted for no filters as to not restrict airflow, as for cleaning a quick blast of canned air once a week is enough to keep things clean, i might consider adding some of these filters as they are pretty much non restrictive.



yeah but its too cool to hide inside your rig


----------



## Krony (Sep 24, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah but its too cool to hide inside your rig
> http://www.demcifilter.com/data/files/Filter/22/img_6.png



Was looking at the metalic smooth chrome ones and they will be going on the outside


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally got my Corsair H100 yesterday! Stayed up until 3am installing everything 






Here's a close up of the cooler, I'm using a push'n pull setup, just added the fans from my old H70 to the 240mm radiator:






Here's a quick test for temps before installation, with my old H70, the CPU is running at 4.5Ghz @ 1.29V







Now, here's a run with the H100 immediately after installation, dunno if Corsair ir still using Shin Etsu for the pre-applied TIM, but I decided not to change it for now, I believe it may need some more setting time, but, anyways, here're the results: 






I'll wait a few days and see if the TIM performance improves over time, if not I can either replace it with Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra Metal, or Arctic MX-4, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice shirt!  and peel off the plastic from your new lappy's (congrats btw) screen already!!!  I have a friend who bought a smart phone and he never removed the plastic for like 3 months and he would never do it when I told him too. So I did it for him one evening when we were having a few beers - while he was in the toilet!



 Removed plastic.
Hahah, your friend must of gotten of out the toilet and been like






Shirt is Henleys btw xD


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Finally got my Corsair H100 yesterday! Stayed up until 3am installing everything
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/IMG_2249.jpg
> 
> ...



I love your setup, amazing! Care to show off the rest? Monitor setup, gaming room maybe? 

MX4 is great but a bit hard to spread. I'd suggest Gelid's extreme stuff great performance and really easy to spread.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I love your setup, amazing! Care to show off the rest? Monitor setup, gaming room maybe?
> 
> MX4 is great but a bit hard to spread. I'd suggest Gelid's extreme stuff great performance and really easy to spread.



Thanks for your reply  I have never tried Gelid's TIM, I used MX-4 for my H70, and as you can see the temp delta between my previous cooler and the H100 with the pre-applied TIM isn't that big, dunno if Corsair still uses Shin Etsu, but I may order some of the Gelid goo to give it a try, thanks for the advice mate 

I had uploaded pics from my office before, it's not much of a gaming room setup, but it's more relaxing for gaming and browsing the net, here's my office:











I apologize for the cable mess , gotta work on that , Here's a pic from my gaming room setup I had uploaded previously, that's where I keep my HTPC:






Hope you like it


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2011)

Excuse me while I pick my face up off the floor.





Can I come to your house to play?  
Seriously nice work man, probably top 10 setups I've seen here.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Excuse me while I pick my face up off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's awesome! I like how you have the boxes from all your hardware, they are all pretty and new lookin'. I like it :3 the boxes for my stuff isn't so pretty.. Also, adopt me please.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2011)

15th, how is that hp e-station printer?


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> 15th, how is that hp e-station printer?



1000's of dollars on hardware and you ask about the printer, lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your reply  I have never tried Gelid's TIM, I used MX-4 for my H70, and as you can see the temp delta between my previous cooler and the H100 with the pre-applied TIM isn't that big, dunno if Corsair still uses Shin Etsu, but I may order some of the Gelid goo to give it a try, thanks for the advice mate
> 
> I had uploaded pics from my office before, it's not much of a gaming room setup, but it's more relaxing for gaming and browsing the net, here's my office:
> 
> ...



You need more tech bro

Nice fish tank btw lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> 1000's of dollars on hardware and you ask about the printer, lol.



Yeah, because my recipe books killed mine.. So... I need a new one...  wait... that sounds like my cooking is bad... 



hahahhahahha.. how's this one?

Gotta find the diamond in the ruff some how!!


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't posted here in ages, but feel it's time to share my setup:






Here you will see my Sega, not up to much these days, just looking pretty and reminding me I'm not doing enough modding. My ultraportable Samsung is still going strong, just upgraded to an SSD and although 3 years old feels like new again. Then you will see on the right my two GPU folding rigs thrown together from random parts I have picked up for cheap where I can. Getting 32k PPD atm.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 25, 2011)

heres my humble rigg what i built 2 weeks ago,its a mid range gamer,and its a nice machine ,i just added antec 620 and it cools very well,especially wit 2 fans on it,idle is 21-23c ,even when gaming dont go over 40c no joke,

the case is a generic 80,s black cheapo but works until i build my own etc,the gpu is not installed in this shot,id just added the antec at the time,

i like the idea of getting coolest/smallest machine possible why not,challenging.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for your comments guys! I appreciate it 



mlee49 said:


> Excuse me while I pick my face up off the floor.
> 
> Can I come to your house to play?
> Seriously nice work man, probably top 10 setups I've seen here.



Thanks mate!  just let me know when you're in the area and we can play a few games  just try not to pwn me so bad, my reflexes aren't what they used to be 



Kevinheraiz said:


> Yeah it's awesome! I like how you have the boxes from all your hardware, they are all pretty and new lookin'. I like it :3 the boxes for my stuff isn't so pretty.. Also, adopt me please.



He he, thanks man! Sure I can adopt you  dunno if the wife will be happy though! 



Cold Storm said:


> 15th, how is that hp e-station printer?



To be honest with you, it's not so good, got it at Costco way bellow retail price, but lately's been giving me a lot of trouble, claims it's out of paper even when it's not , sometimes my IPhone or iPad won't find it over wifi, forcing me to reboot the printer, and the ink is very expensive too, but I got an Inktek refill kit from Amazon for a fraction of the OEM ink price, the printing quality is very good though, and the touch screen and apps are pretty neat. 



Lionheart said:


> You need more tech bro
> 
> Nice fish tank btw lol



Thanks man! Do you have a tank too? Been thinking of setting a salt water tank one of these days...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks so much for your comments guys! I appreciate it
> He he, thanks man! Sure I can adopt you  dunno if the wife will be happy though!
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, it's not so good, got it at Costco way bellow retail price, but lately's been giving me a lot of trouble, claims it's out of paper even when it's not , sometimes my IPhone or iPad won't find it over wifi, forcing me to reboot the printer, and the ink is very expensive too, but I got an Inktek refill kit from Amazon for a fraction of the OEM ink price, the printing quality is very good though, and the touch screen and apps are pretty neat.



She wont have to know, I can live in the shed   and If you have drilled a little hole and filled the ink your self it will do that, that was happening with mine, so I returned it, kept the ink from that one and they even gave me a newer one with more ink!


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 25, 2011)

Just picked up a new 32" Samsung hdtv on clearance at Costco for $206 out the door. Decided to hook it up to the rig just for fun and you know... I kinda like it for now. It's overkill with web browsing, but awesome for gaming!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just picked up a new 32" Samsung hdtv on clearance at Costco for $206 out the door. Decided to hook it up to the rig just for fun and you know... I kinda like it for now. It's overkill with web browsing, but awesome for gaming!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/zFinal.jpg



I can feel that. I wasn't using the 40" Sammy in my living room near enough. It gets a metric shit ton of use as my main monitor now It also scales the size of my TJ11 down a bit...lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I can feel that. I wasn't using the 40" Sammy in my living room near enough. It gets a metric shit ton of use as my main monitor now It also scales the size of my TJ11 down a bit...lol



My sister just got a new tv, a 40 inch and it's massive. I don't know how you can play games like that unless you're really far away, sneeky are you blind? It's okay, were here to help.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2011)

I once tried sitting about 3 feet away from a 56" plasma and tried playing UT3, needless to say my eyes bleed instantly.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> My sister just got a new tv, a 40 inch and it's massive. I don't know how you can play games like that unless you're really far away, sneeky are you blind? It's okay, were here to help.



Damn near 40 but not blind. I write a lot with Word and do image editing. It's only 1080p res, but the increased size is a huge plus. I sit like 2-2.5' away




mlee49 said:


> I once tried sitting about 3 feet away from a 56" plasma and tried playing UT3, needless to say my eyes bleed instantly.



UT3 will make your eyes bleed at any res!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, that was in 2008. It looked good at the time.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Lol, that was in 2008. It looked good at the time.



Oh it still looks OK, its just that even on my 22" or 24" my eyes would bleed from that game....it was just too fast paced I think, IDK. I do know I could only take 30mins to an hour of that game on any screen I tried


----------



## Frizz (Sep 25, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Oh it still looks OK, its just that even on my 22" or 24" my eyes would bleed from that game....it was just too fast paced I think, IDK. I do know I could only take 30mins to an hour of that game on any screen I tried



Agreed, using a 27inch here and have the black edition of UT3, the movement isn't natural it is close to fast paced hovering than running and yeah gives me motion sickness after a while.


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Finally got my Corsair H100 yesterday! Stayed up until 3am installing everything
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110924/IMG_2249.jpg
> 
> ...



*My Specs...
i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz 1.29VCore 1.08 VCCIO
Asus Maximus Extreme IV
EVGA GTX 580 SLI (3 rd card not installed at the moment But I do have one)
XSPC 750 2x120 RAD 750 KIT (With some mods)
Corsair Graphite 600T SE white
Cooler Master 1000 Watt Silent 80plus Gold
Intel X25 SSD 80GB
G.Skill 8GB 1866Mhz Sniper 1.5v
2x Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar RAID 0*

I only mention my specs to show you that we have similar systems.... and to show you what temps you could expect to get with your cooler.... The only real major differences to mention are.....1. My WC set up is a little different 2. I only have two fans on my RAD and they were only running at 50% instead of their normal 100% 3. Gelid Extreme TIM 4. My other GTX 580 is currently out of my system because of my main PSU going down. 5. This was after benching at 5Ghz for awhile before I restarted and saw your post.

So.... I think the temps here that I show you should be doable if you change your TIM and maybe look for fans with more static pressure..... If not exactly the same at least close to the same temps.... Hope this helps yah... You should be able to drop them by another 8c just something to shoot for..... BTW really nice build bud.... really really Nice!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 25, 2011)

I've found Colin Mcree rally v1.0 used to give me the sinking stomach feeling when doing some of the big jumps in Australia still does too don't know way I know it's just a game but everytimes a treat no other game does that to me though


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 25, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> She wont have to know, I can live in the shed   and If you have drilled a little hole and filled the ink your self it will do that, that was happening with mine, so I returned it, kept the ink from that one and they even gave me a newer one with more ink!



LMAO! Sure man, I'll make sure you have access from the shed to the house; heck, we'll probably spend more time at the shed having some beers that at the house, no worries bro...   

Seriously, did you buy your printer from Costco? I've been refilling mine for quite a while, and I thought that voided the warranty, but since the paper loading thing has nothing to do with the ink refill, and after hearing you had the same problem with your printer, this sounds to me more like a manufacturing defect that should be covered by warranty, should I bring my printer back to Costco?



mlee49 said:


> I once tried sitting about 3 feet away from a 56" plasma and tried playing UT3, needless to say my eyes bleed instantly.



I hear you mate!  That TV on our gaming room in the pic is a 58" 3DTV, nothing beats playing Crysis 2 and The Witcher 2 on it 



20mmrain said:


> *My Specs...
> i7 2600k @ 4.5 Ghz 1.29VCore 1.08 VCCIO
> Asus Maximus Extreme IV
> EVGA GTX 580 SLI (3 rd card not installed at the moment But I do have one)
> ...



Thank you so much for your post, I'm familiar with your system, and our specs are pretty similar, I've always admired your custom water cooling setup though  It's been an inspiration to me, and many times I've found myself adding a radiator, three koolance GPU water blocks , and all the necessary stuff for a custom water loop to a cart at FrozenCPU to get my SLI setup water cooled after seeing your system pics, only to quit when I'm about to check out, man why am I such a chicken shit when it comes to custom water cooling??  

Regardless, thanks for your advice, I'll definitely order some Gelid TIM after hearing two of you guys recommend it to me already, and apply it to my H100. Temps have already dropped a couple degrees since I installed my cooler, and it's not even been 24 hrs yet, so I guess the goo added by Corsair needs a bit more setting time, ambient temperature is bound to drop any time soon here also, as we are still hitting 92 degrees max, and we keep our AC pegged at 76 degrees all day long  It's gonna be a nice bill from SCE  but anyway, I'll try your advice, and probably even lap my CPU for the sake of it


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 25, 2011)

Unnecessarily large monitor? I say YES!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 25, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Unnecessarily large monitor? I say YES!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110925/IMG_20110925_175059.jpg



And I say: Why the hell not?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2011)

@15th Warlock - Did you ever try bi-amping your Klipsh mains?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 25, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your reply  I have never tried Gelid's TIM, I used MX-4 for my H70, and as you can see the temp delta between my previous cooler and the H100 with the pre-applied TIM isn't that big, dunno if Corsair still uses Shin Etsu, but I may order some of the Gelid goo to give it a try, thanks for the advice mate
> 
> I had uploaded pics from my office before, it's not much of a gaming room setup, but it's more relaxing for gaming and browsing the net, here's my office:
> 
> ...



Very nice setup. Gotta love the Z-5500's!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 25, 2011)

Wile E said:


> @15th Warlock - Did you ever try bi-amping your Klipsh mains?



Yes, I did after you advised me to, and you were absolutely right, it sounds way better than having a front wide speaker setup  thank you for your recommendation


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, it blew my mind how much of a difference it made. I was a naysayer until I tried it on a whim one day.


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is the black and red themed sandybridge build. Mostly done for now (PS sorry for the bad pics all I have is crappy cellphone camera with no flash  ):


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 26, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Here is the black and red themed sandybridge build. Mostly done for now (PS sorry for the bad pics all I have is crappy cellphone camera with no flash  ):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110925/IMG_20110925_115208.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110925/IMG_20110925_115220.jpg



Nice and clean, gotta love simple and clean builds, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 26, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for your reply  I have never tried Gelid's TIM, I used MX-4 for my H70, and as you can see the temp delta between my previous cooler and the H100 with the pre-applied TIM isn't that big, dunno if Corsair still uses Shin Etsu, but I may order some of the Gelid goo to give it a try, thanks for the advice mate
> 
> I had uploaded pics from my office before, it's not much of a gaming room setup, but it's more relaxing for gaming and browsing the net, here's my office:
> 
> ...



Whats up with the white and red on the side of your HAF X? Is it some sort of graphic because if it is I would love to know where you got it


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 26, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Whats up with the white and red on the side of your HAF X? Is it some sort of graphic because if it is I would love to know where you got it



It's an Asus ROG sticker that came included with my motherboard


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 26, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> It's an Asus ROG sticker that came included with my motherboard



Maybe I need to find a fancy sticker for my HAF X then lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Mostly done for now (PS sorry for the bad pics all I have is crappy cellphone camera with no flash



thats fine, usually phone camera with flash will give you over exposure, just make sure the object that you taken has enough light  so it would minimize noise


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 26, 2011)

here's one I wish I had the coin to own


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2994_100000478611462_1199585_2011317659_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...86277_100000478611462_1199597_893188255_n.jpg



i just remember your case is on progress


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)

yes. yesterday i finished filing one fan's hole. tomorrow im gonna find some dremel cut-offs. or maybe try to extort some money from dad for a jigsaw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 26, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes. yesterday i finished filing one fan's hole. tomorrow im gonna find some dremel cut-offs. or maybe try to extort some money from dad for a jigsaw.



Which Caste do you belong to, dude?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2011)

apparently the hard working one.

jokes apart im from Kshatriyas. we are supposed to be political and stuff. but that died with my grandfathers.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 26, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> here's one I wish I had the coin to own
> 
> http://i.haymarket.net.au/Features/silverstone-tj-12-case.jpg



Jebus I wonder what the ppd from that thing would be.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2011)

did you guys notice the CPU fan has been mounted in the opposite way


----------



## specks (Sep 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> did you guys notice the CPU fan has been mounted in the opposite way



Ghetto push-pull, I see.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2011)

specks said:


> Ghetto push-pull, I see.



oyeah  actually the smaller 50mm fan is for removing the mosfet heat quickly.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2994_100000478611462_1199585_2011317659_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...86277_100000478611462_1199597_893188255_n.jpg


I lol'd when I saw the HDD pile. Back to your old chipset heatsink, I see.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I lol'd when I saw the HDD pile. Back to your old chipset heatsink, I see.



yeah. i havent fitted the one i made(having some issues with epoxing one of the mounting "legs" onto it). you will see a ghetto fan on the old one though 


and the HDDs were getting too hot when placed directly above one another. and so i spaced them with some fans  fans arent running ofcourse.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 27, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...2994_100000478611462_1199585_2011317659_n.jpg
> 
> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...86277_100000478611462_1199597_893188255_n.jpg



Your build reminded me of my P4 rig, I had added lots of 80mm fans to it back in the day 

I even found a pic from when I submitted it to the case gallery in 2006


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Heres my setup with its mess of cables lol.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Your build reminded me of my P4 rig, I had added lots of 80mm fans to it back in the day
> 
> I even found a pic from when I submitted it to the case gallery in 2006
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/333/10.jpg



Oh luurrdd . .. .  the fans. . .  so many fans!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 27, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Oh luurrdd . .. .  the fans. . .  so many fans!



LMAO! Yes, that's what most ppl commented back then also  Good times!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 28, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Heres my setup with its mess of cables lol.



wow,nice looking rigg,nothing you couldnt clean up.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 28, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> wow,nice looking rigg,nothing you couldnt clean up.



I just need some adapters for my cables so I can get them a bit more out of the way lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110927/DSC03898.jpg



So jealous


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110927/DSC03898.jpg



So how do you like your new CM Storm Trooper?

Looks like there's room for a radiator up top, or am I wrong about that?

But I guess a review is coming soon.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110927/DSC03898.jpg



Stormtrooper?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 28, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Stormtrooper?



Beat ya!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Beat ya!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> So jealous



Don't be jealous of me, I am a bit spoiled when it comes to cases



PopcornMachine said:


> So how do you like your new CM Storm Trooper?
> 
> Looks like there's room for a radiator up top, or am I wrong about that?
> 
> But I guess a review is coming soon.



Room up top for a double, depending on drive arrangement, you can get a triple in the front too


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 28, 2011)

very inspiring stuff you folks,g1.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Don't be jealous of me, I am a bit spoiled when it comes to cases
> 
> 
> 
> Room up top for a double, depending on drive arrangement, you can get a triple in the front too



Hey sneeky, how much room is there behind the mobo tray??


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

Enough room for a cheezbrger.  Can I haz?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Hey sneeky, how much room is there behind the mobo tray??



Plenty. The case offers like 25mm, but the door is bumped out to accept even more mess



t_ski said:


> Enough room for a cheezbrger.  Can I haz?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


>



For dat, u get one of deez! 

EDIT: mmmm.... bacon.......


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Plenty. The case offers like 25mm, but the door is bumped out to accept even more mess
> 
> 
> 
> http://bluestatebbq.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/cheeseburger4.jpg



Damn it sneeky! I just got off work and theres nothing to eat, why must you taunt me?


----------



## blkhogan (Sep 28, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMM...... Cheezeburger


----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 28, 2011)

New to TPU, thought I'd show you my rig.
Photos taken with my girlfriends SLR, sure shows the dust well.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow. Do you smoke?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 28, 2011)

for smoke dust, the color is wrong... looks like chalk to me, brittle wall coating, or something like that... maybe a cellar room


----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 28, 2011)

I certainly don't.


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 28, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> New to TPU, thought I'd show you my rig.
> Photos taken with my girlfriends SLR, sure shows the dust well.
> 
> http://oi54.tinypic.com/25rypf7.jpg
> ...



Hi, Welcome to TPU sixequalszero  

Your haf has potential to look niiice! give her some love.


----------



## rudy88rbs (Sep 28, 2011)

hello this is a french pc gamer


----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 28, 2011)

I have $380 of hardware waiting at the depot to be picked up Friday arvo, I'll give it a clean during the new installations. =]


----------



## rudy88rbs (Sep 28, 2011)

any commentary?would you like description?


----------



## rudy88rbs (Sep 28, 2011)

amd 6 core 1055t 2.8ghz     oc 3.4ghz    gygabite 970 a d3   kingston 2000mhz hyper x3     2x gtx 550 ti evga    corsair v32 ssd     1000g seagate barracuda xt 64 mo  aerocool strike x case    750w alim


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 28, 2011)

rudy88rbs said:


> amd 6 core 1055t 2.8ghz     oc 3.4ghz    gygabite 970 a d3   kingston 2000mhz hyper x3     2x gtx 550 ti evga    corsair v32 ssd     1000g seagate barracuda xt 64 mo  aerocool strike x case    750w alim




Welcome to TPU! sweet rig rudy.

Be should to add your 'system specs' in your User CP.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Don't be jealous of me, I am a bit spoiled when it comes to cases



Pretty Nice looking case but idk if it could fit my setup, hard to judge the size of your cards/cooler just from the picture


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2011)

More than likely, it would fit.  The Stormtrooper is a huge case that can fit XL-ATX and big graphics cards.


----------



## specks (Sep 28, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> I have $380 of hardware waiting at the depot to be picked up Friday arvo, I'll give it a clean during the new installations. =]



Yeah you should clean the hell out of that mess otherwise, give your rig to me.

Nah just joking. 

Nice rig by the way.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Plenty. The case offers like 25mm, but the door is bumped out to accept even more mess
> 
> 
> 
> http://bluestatebbq.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/cheeseburger4.jpg



VOMITS


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Room up top for a double, depending on drive arrangement, you can get a triple in the front too



I would like to see that. 

So whens the review coming? 




sixequalszero said:


> New to TPU, thought I'd show you my rig.
> Photos taken with my girlfriends SLR, sure shows the dust well.
> 
> http://oi54.tinypic.com/25rypf7.jpg
> ...




Welcome to TPU! 

Nice case, but it is a bit dusty.  Might want to liberally use a can of compressed air on it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

New ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Motherboard


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> New ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Motherboard
> http://i52.tinypic.com/35jcwsl.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/33wldvq.jpg
> http://i52.tinypic.com/rw8msy.jpg
> ...


FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP That thing is niceee, super clean rig btw.


sixequalszero said:


> New to TPU, thought I'd show you my rig.
> Photos taken with my girlfriends SLR, sure shows the dust well.
> 
> http://oi54.tinypic.com/25rypf7.jpg
> ...



O_O I was gunna tell you to clean it, then I saw the knife. DON'T STAB ME BRO


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 28, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> New to TPU, thought I'd show you my rig.
> Photos taken with my girlfriends SLR, sure shows the dust well.
> 
> http://oi54.tinypic.com/25rypf7.jpg
> ...



What's the point of taking the time and money in putting a system together if you're not going to maintain it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I would like to see that.
> So whens the review coming?



I was told it should go live no later than Monday


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 28, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I was told it should go live no later than Monday
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110928/29.jpg



Wow.  Impressive.  Looks like it nixes most of the drive bays though.  But one can work around that I suppose.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Wow.  Impressive.  Looks like it nixes most of the drive bays though.  But one can work around that I suppose.
> 
> Thanks for the pic.



With a triple in here, it takes all but two. There is also a 5.25" to 3.5" adapter so you can still do a optical drive and a single 3.5" hard drive. Also there is a rack on the floor that can house 5 2.5" drives, so "all" is not lost, just drastically reduced


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

its like cement or something like that
why dont you use dust filter? at least you will reduce the coming dust


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

my rig


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> my rig
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43776&stc=1&d=1317407254
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43777&stc=1&d=1317407254



can we get a close up of the little man near the CPU cooler?

You definitely got a lot going on in that build.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> can we get a close up of the little man near the CPU cooler?
> 
> You definitely got a lot going on in that build.



he he  i put windows vista sticker on that


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's my computer ATM.  It's been crashing lately so I took the PSU in to Enermax to have it checked out.  Enermax is five mins from my place of work.  I took in Wed and the girl who is helping me (Who is soo hot, BTW) just called and said it was ready today.  2 Day service, nice!...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 30, 2011)

remember my benching case its doubling as awesome moth killer


----------



## fast fate (Sep 30, 2011)

Just finishing build on the Antec 900 two case.
Became obvious that I have too much going on inside.
Just picked up a second hand Antec Darkfleet DF85 2nd hand for $50 au.
On my way to collect it now.


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 30, 2011)

Well this is what you've made me go and do, I hope you're all happy.






My computer is in more pieces than when I first built it...


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> my rig
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43776&stc=1&d=1317407254
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43777&stc=1&d=1317407254



Why the FOUR optical drives?


----------



## sixequalszero (Sep 30, 2011)

He's a pirate.


----------



## specks (Sep 30, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2583.jpg



That is one big ass cooler.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 30, 2011)

yeh well i ordered a new case today,a cooler master elite 430,got it quite cheap,60$somtin dollars,
and i treated myself to a 60gb vertex 3 ssd too,damnit,
i had to have a shopping fix to soothe my heart because last night a thunderstorm took the power down,when it came back up,no more sound thru stereo,just horrible hissing sounds,now the audio out minijak isnt working at all,the rest of mobo is,just no audio,damn it!!!!oni had it 3 weeks or so,no audio on any minijack from mobo,jeez!!!

might have to buy sound card or something,try that,tried bios flash,full dismantle and rewire,full os reinstall,everything=nothing,silent,,didnt fix,aaaah=tradgedy!!



erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2583.jpg



oh my god,thats a pig of a graphics card,if u could even call it that,what a monster,!!!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## Dave63 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mice setup.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 1, 2011)

t_ski said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2179/newblocks.jpg



that looks like something out of a  science fiction movie,fantastic setup,thanx for sharing.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 1, 2011)

specks said:


> That is one big ass cooler.



This is my cpu cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k ...I will be posting new pics of my rig once my new motherboard comes in. I bought new CPU  Cooler, RAM, and Motherboard


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 1, 2011)

amd chip=right? haha


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> my rig
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43776&stc=1&d=1317407254
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43777&stc=1&d=1317407254



Did your case come with the x panel window or did you buy it later? I've been wanting to buy one for my case but I can't find an sellers in the US. Only in the UK, which would cost me more than the case cost.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Why the FOUR optical drives?



he he he i have 2 dvd rom, 1combo and 1 dvd writer.
its from my previous rig the newer one is dvd writer but just 3of 4 that works coz lack of ata cable (my board just have 1 ata slot) so i run 2 ata drive and 1 sata drive. the last ata drive i put that just for decoration


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> He's a pirate.



and i have the black pearl


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> Did your case come with the x panel window or did you buy it later? I've been wanting to buy one for my case but I can't find an sellers in the US. Only in the UK, which would cost me more than the case cost.



this version has side windows. and yep this case come in 2 version
try just look around your pc shops in your town maybe you gonna find it


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> he he he i have 2 dvd rom, 1combo and 1 dvd writer.
> its from my previous rig the newer one is dvd writer but just 3of 4 that works coz lack of ata cable (my board just have 1 ata slot) so i run 2 ata drive and 1 sata drive. the last ata drive i put that just for decoration





micropage7 said:


> and i have the black pearl





micropage7 said:


> this version has side windows. and yep this case come in 2 version
> try just look around your pc shops in your town maybe you gonna find it



Please use the multi-quote button or edit your posts.  No need to post three times in a row: some consider it bad manners or spamming.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 1, 2011)

Before









After
















Well I've cleaned her, unfortunately one of my new HDD isn't installing properly, might have to RMA it -.-, and obviously I haven't finished the heat shrinking, hence the temporary cable ties.
Oh and the top fan on my chassis just stopped working. Grr. Once I meliorate those technicalities I might look into some more UV reactive mods, sleeves aren't quite enough.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 1, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> http://oi56.tinypic.com/2qw3rz9.jpghttp://oi55.tinypic.com/kd4y1i.jpg
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Nice clean up.


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> this version has side windows. and yep this case come in 2 version
> try just look around your pc shops in your town maybe you gonna find it



oh i didnt notice you werent in the US. I don't have any pc shops in my tiny college town


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 1, 2011)

If only I could make my cables as nonexistent as in some of these rigs lol


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 1, 2011)

Just installed the 2nd 6970. I really need a bigger case. This full tower just isn't big enough.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 1, 2011)

You could always get a 800D.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2011)

t_ski said:


> How about this?
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2179/newblocks.jpg



Nice setup


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 1, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> You could always get a 800D.




I've wanted to actually but just can't bring myself to spend the money.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 1, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I've wanted to actually but just can't bring myself to spend the money.



Buy one used, they are in some cases over 2 years old now. I recently sold mine for considerably less than retail.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Buy one used, they are in some cases over 2 years old now. I recently sold mine for considerably less than retail.



Yep craigs list can be awesome


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 1, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Please use the multi-quote button or edit your posts.  No need to post three times in a row: some consider it bad manners or spamming.



yep next time i use @ or do multi quotes


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 2, 2011)

the new hexy the cell phone pictures dont do it justice but i'll get some better shots when i grab my camera tonight


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Just installed the 2nd 6970. I really need a bigger case. This full tower just isn't big enough.



nice card


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

Made a few changes.




Still need to clean it up a little. It's dusty.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 2, 2011)

man im so jealous,you guys have the best riggs,i got a new case comning this week at least.and an ssd,


----------



## theJesus (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Made a few changes.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/Capture016406.jpg
> Still need to clean it up a little. It's dusty.


It looks so . . . empty . . .


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Made a few changes.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111001/Capture016406.jpg
> Still need to clean it up a little. It's dusty.



soooo much emptyness . . .. .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

Clean cabling 

Prepping for some watercooling again.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Clean cabling
> 
> Prepping for some watercooling again.



Be sure to post lots of pics.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Be sure to post lots of pics.



Knowing myself. I won't ....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Knowing myself. I won't ....



I know the feeling I am lazy too.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 4, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a big difference so far bro! Can't wait to see the final (uv) pics of this nice clean up work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN5FXoQraLY


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 4, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN5FXoQraLY



That rig has a nice Hot Rod look to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

theJesus said:


> It looks so . . . empty . . .





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> soooo much emptyness . . .. .




This looks like when I had a HAF 932 for my ASUS Rampage II Gene lol


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 4, 2011)

Considering that this rig has seen daily use for about 3 years now it's holding up pretty well.

Although I am using this rig ATM I am moving toward reviving my old Asus Blitz P35 board so I can let my son have his rig back. We share it...but I think it's time for poppa to have his own PC again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 4, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN5FXoQraLY



I continue to learn from you by every youtube you post here.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 4, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7772/panels028.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/6006/panels021.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8518/panels020.jpg
> Considering that this rig has seen daily use for about 3 years now it's holding up pretty well.
> ...



You measure water pressure or temp?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 4, 2011)

Got  a new sound card, had to rid of my X-Fi, as I don't have any more PCIe slots available:






Looks like Creative as learned a little from Apple when it comes to boxing their stuff, this is unlike any other card I've ever unboxed from them:






This is the card installed, and plugged to my speakers:






I love the color contrast:






The card has some nice tricks up its sleeve, and it definitely is a step up from onboard audio, sound is crystal clear, and positioning when using THX TruStudio Pro is breathtaking:






All in all, its a nice little card, I'm still playing with the surround settings  Next upgrade, the Recon3D Omega wireless headset


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 4, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111004/IMG_2295.jpg



Holy Deus Ex, Batman!  That would be awesome.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Got  a new sound card, had to rid of my X-Fi, as I don't have any more PCIe slots available:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111004/IMG_2281.jpg




Is it worth the money ?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 4, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Got  a new sound card, had to rid of my X-Fi, as I don't have any more PCIe slots available:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111004/IMG_2281.jpg
> 
> ...



I love the look of your HAF-X that is exactly what I'm trying to go for with mine, did you manage to achieve the glowing red with just led fans though or did you have to use any cathodes?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2011)

My LAN machine .. .  yup I carry that to LAN's about every other week.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2011)

You need a Trooper so you have a handle for that metric shit-ton of case Make your LAN lugging easier at least.

Clean rig!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> You need a Trooper so you have a handle for that metric shit-ton of case Make your LAN lugging easier at least.
> 
> Clean rig!



Eh it's not too bad, as long as I arrive early before all the seat downstairs are taken lugging it up stairs now .. . that sucks. Also yeah it's super clean I clean it out with an air compressor every other 2-3 weeks, it's a dedicated folding machine.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10755.jpg
> 
> My LAN machine .. .  yup I carry that to LAN's about every other week.



Thats your Lan Rig holy sh!t [H]@RD5TUFF is bring'in the BEAST 

I love this case, it looks like fun build.


----------



## kronic1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Heres Mine Needs A good clean Another 6970 and 2 fullcover blocks but its almost there

Link http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k504/kronic0ne/?action=view&current=ComPhoto.jpg


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10754.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i841.photobucket.com/albums/zz339/HARD5TUFF/SDC10758.jpg
> ...



You must be a strong bastard

Very nice setup bro


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 5, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7772/panels028.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/6006/panels021.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/8518/panels020.jpg
> Considering that this rig has seen daily use for about 3 years now it's holding up pretty well.
> ...




Cyber!! You're still at it! Nice to see.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Is it worth the money ?



Depends, if you can get the PCIe version instead, I would say go for it, I still haven't figured how to use the TOSLINK cable included for 5.1 output, dunno if its even possible, but even using the 3.5mm jack gives you a virtual surround environment, even simulating height positioning, seems like Creative has packed some serious horsepower under the hood, but I would prefer the option for real 5.1 output. In my case I have no choice but to go USB 

I can tell you sound is much clearer than my on board sound for one thing.

BTW, nice HAF X rig man! 



Darkleoco said:


> I love the look of your HAF-X that is exactly what I'm trying to go for with mine, did you manage to achieve the glowing red with just led fans though or did you have to use any cathodes?



Thanks man!  I used the LED fans and a couple cathode lights to get the red glow


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude, sell one of those 580s and wc the rest.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Depends, if you can get the PCIe version instead, I would say go for it, I still haven't figured how to use the TOSLINK cable included for 5.1 output, dunno if its even possible, but even using the 3.5mm jack gives you a virtual surround environment, even simulating height positioning, seems like Creative has packed some serious horsepower under the hood, but I would prefer the option for real 5.1 output. In my case I have no choice but to go USB
> 
> I can tell you sound is much clearer than my on board sound for one thing.
> 
> ...



Can you pls sell me one of your GTX 580's you have too many lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Dude, sell one of those 580s and wc the rest.



To be honest with you, I doubt two watercooled cards will give me the same performance as three stock cards, no matter how much I OC them even using WC


----------



## t_ski (Oct 5, 2011)

kronic1 said:


> Heres Mine Needs A good clean Another 6970 and 2 fullcover blocks but its almost there
> 
> Link http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k504/kronic0ne/?action=view&current=ComPhoto.jpg



You mean like this?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You measure water pressure or temp?


Pressure...sort of.
The gauge is really about useless in that range...the PSU tops out at 2.3 or so and the gauge is actually on the wrong side of the flow to get a proper reading. The gauge is only about $15 from McMaster. The real way to get a reading is to have a much smaller tube off a T at the end of the T and position that T so the pump is pounding that little tube like a guy that just got of jail pounds his first piece of freedom tail. Then you'll get a true constant reading of the pump output.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 5, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> Pressure...sort of.
> The gauge is really about useless in that range...the PSU tops out at 2.3 or so and the gauge is actually on the wrong side of the flow to get a proper reading. The gauge is only about $15 from McMaster. The real way to get a reading is to have a much smaller tube off a T at the end of the T and position that T so the pump is pounding that little tube like a guy that just got of jail pounds his first piece of freedom tail. Then you'll get a true constant reading of the pump output.



I Loled!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/6808/running3.jpg



Now that's a thing of beauty! 

Nice rig!


----------



## fast fate (Oct 5, 2011)

Bit of internal re-workings in my Antec case.
Hard Drive bay up top with fan on front from 900 Two case holding SSD & 2Tb WD Black.
Gone with External Enclosure for Blu-Ray.
I5-2500K running at a tad under 4Ghz - V10 Cooler.
2 x 3870 X2 Crossfire.
Bit of cable management...............


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Bit of internal re-workings in my Antec case.
> Hard Drive bay up top with fan on front from 900 Two case holding SSD & 2Tb WD Black.
> Gone with External Enclosure for Blu-Ray.
> I5-2500K running at a tad under 4Ghz - V10 Cooler.
> ...



Nice! I like the black and red theme


----------



## fast fate (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice! I like the black and red theme



Thanks Mate,
I was going to water cool 570's with Koolance blocks I just got but decided to keep this case on air.
Such a good air case  - but with just a bit more mod - opions for 360 rad up front, 280 in roof and 240 at rear - potential for a super water case too.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Thanks Mate,
> I was going to water cool 570's with Koolance blocks I just got but decided to keep this case on air.
> Such a good air case  - but with just a bit more mod - opions for 360 rad up front, 280 in roof and 240 at rear - potential for a super water case too.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/IMG_0364.jpg



Nice water blocks!  So many of you guys with beautiful WC rigs, I think that should be my next step also. 

If you decide to sell this blocks let me know


----------



## fast fate (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice water blocks!  So many of you guys with beautiful WC rigs, I think that should be my next step also.
> 
> If you decide to sell this blocks let me know



Not likely for sale - these will be my weapon of choice for a while now


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Not likely for sale - these will be my weapon of choice for a while now



Cool  where did you get your waterblocks from, and how were them? if it's not to much to ask.


----------



## fast fate (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Cool  where did you get your waterblocks from, and how were them? if it's not to much to ask.



Australian eBay Deal.
Seller had O'Clocked & NON reference 580 cards so and blocks didn't fit 
New & never used - 2 of them not even taken out of packaging, she realized problem - but couldn't return the blocks.
They were sold as a lot of three - so "highish" starting price put everyone else off.
I got all three inc postage for under $240 AUD.
Considering some are asking  over $150 each (in Australia) not sure about elsewhere what prices are - I think I got bargain of the year anyway.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Australian eBay Deal.
> Seller had O'Clocked & NON reference 580 cards so and blocks didn't fit
> New & never used - 2 of them not even taken out of packaging, she realized problem - but couldn't return the blocks.
> They were sold as a lot of three - so "highish" starting price put everyone else off.
> ...



 That was a sweet deal, over here they sell for $129~139 before S&H+Tax!

Please post some pics if you decide to go WC!


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 5, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Depends, if you can get the PCIe version instead, I would say go for it, I still haven't figured how to use the TOSLINK cable included for 5.1 output, dunno if its even possible, but even using the 3.5mm jack gives you a virtual surround environment, even simulating height positioning, seems like Creative has packed some serious horsepower under the hood, but I would prefer the option for real 5.1 output. In my case I have no choice but to go USB
> 
> I can tell you sound is much clearer than my on board sound for one thing.
> 
> ...



Guess I need to find some cathodes  and what kind of insane FPS do you get with that beast of a computer?


----------



## RevengE (Oct 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/6808/running3.jpg



T_ski I love your setup. very clean!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 5, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Guess I need to find some cathodes  and what kind of insane FPS do you get with that beast of a computer?



Dunno, haven't checked  the only game that doesn't run smoothly is the Witcher 2 when I enable uber sampling, but other than that, all other games run smoothly


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 6, 2011)

Crappy cell phone upload straight to facebook, but you get the picture 






HP ZR30W + Samsung T260HD = exactly *6.4 million pixels* being pushed by a single GTX 570


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2011)

hey i got a new case today,a coolermaster glite 430 black,its a great case,it was cheap too,55$au,
i got my vertex 3 60gb and a new fan as well,haha,im a happy camper ,need to do some cable management but its installed and running great,very cool,much better than what i was using,not sure whether to install win 7 on the ssd,or use it for intel smart cache???heres a pic-


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2011)

fast fate said:


> Bit of internal re-workings in my Antec case.
> Hard Drive bay up top with fan on front from 900 Two case holding SSD & 2Tb WD Black.
> Gone with External Enclosure for Blu-Ray.
> I5-2500K running at a tad under 4Ghz - V10 Cooler.
> ...




very nice looking setup,how do you find the crossfire works?? with gaming etc,im thinking of buying nother 6850 and doing the same,is it overkill and do you get micro-stuttering as ive heard can happen?ps whats the cpu cooler,looks different to most?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 6, 2011)

Crossfire will usually run nearly flawlessly except for occasional stuttering but nothing major, also whether or not is is overkill depends on how you define overkill really.

He is using a CoolerMaster V10 cooler btw.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2011)

My new Silverstone GD05B case has arrived.

Gonna build a nice little htpc...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 9, 2011)

Just the one photo but shes clean sort of


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 9, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> My new Silverstone GD05B case has arrived.
> 
> Gonna build a nice little htpc...
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/HTPC.jpg



That's awesome, I just got the GD06 dropped off today. Do want pics of your build


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> That's awesome, I just got the GD06 dropped off today. Do want pics of your build



Thanks peet! Thats cool, I like the 2 hotswap bays on that GD06. 

I guess I'll be throw'in down a log soon....


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 9, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Thanks peet! Thats cool, I like the 2 hotswap bays on that GD06.
> 
> I guess I'll be throw'in down a log soon....



It's been 470 days.. But I think you'll enjoy my project log for my Father's HTPC







Once I get home I'll see if I have the "finished" pictures to post.. If not, I'll get my dad to take some if they set it up at there new apartment... Good old traveling dad..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 9, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> My new Silverstone GD05B case has arrived.
> 
> Gonna build a nice little htpc...
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/HTPC.jpg



aaaah a Freeman box


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 9, 2011)

My PC ATM, dirty, cluttered, and used LOL


----------



## theeldest (Oct 9, 2011)

*This ol gal is finally done!*

The original plan was a Black & Red color scheme with AMD's bulldozer. Couldn't wait any longer and leaked benches didn't give a compelling reason to choose the Red Team. 

So the case is Red and Black but the rest is noctua & steel. Still looks pretty good, though. Right?


My Desk!!

View attachment 43882

The Tower!

View attachment 43883

View attachment 43888

View attachment 43889

View attachment 43884

Yes, I'm using wireless. I know.

View attachment 43885

View attachment 43886

View attachment 43890

View attachment 43891

Both cards unlocked to 1536 shaders. w00t!

View attachment 43892

I've only got one of the SSDs mounted properly. I need to request some of the SSD screws from Antec as the case only comes with enough for one SSD.

View attachment 43893

And I should spend a bit more time hiding these cables. But the 4x 640GB drives in the RAID10 work pretty well and temps in this lower chamber are good as there is a dedicated intake fan and the exhaust fan on the PSU.

View attachment 43894

View attachment 43895


----------



## Ilden (Oct 9, 2011)

At this very moment:









Google phone FTW.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

That setup looks very scandinavian.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My PC ATM, dirty, cluttered, and used LOL
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pictures/network/IMG_20111009_092050.jpg



I have a vulcan too! It's the coolest case.  

Just started redoing everything and going to start a project log.


----------



## Ilden (Oct 9, 2011)

techtard said:


> That setup looks very scandinavian.



You're the second person to say something along those lines. I don't see any identifying characteristics that would allow you to guess my location. What do you see that I'm missing?

The Cubitek in the first pic is my new machine, but it's waiting for cables. When it's finished I can finally throw all my loose parts in the cellar and clean up this pit.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Ilden said:


> You're the second person to say something along those lines. I don't see any identifying characteristics that would allow you to guess my location. What do you see that I'm missing?
> 
> The Cubitek in the first pic is my new machine, but it's waiting for cables. When it's finished I can finally throw all my loose parts in the cellar and clean up this pit.



The wooden wall-panelling, desk, and shelving.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 9, 2011)

techtard said:


> The wooden wall-panelling, desk, and shelving.



Everything is pine.  That was my thought too.  Very Scandanavian.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 9, 2011)

techtard said:


> The wooden wall-panelling, desk, and shelving.



I like to call it IKEA-wood.


----------



## Ilden (Oct 10, 2011)

Pine and birch are easy to get. Anything else is rare. I've built most of our furniture myself, from sheetstock. Varnished the majority of it too. Maybe I should go with a black stain next time.

There's an Ikea up in Oslo, but the only thing we ever bought there furniture-wise was my wife's office chair. My own office chair has a broken back, so I'm using the single from the living room.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I have a vulcan too! It's the coolest case.
> 
> Just started redoing everything and going to start a project log.



Ive wanted a mATX case for my gaming system for a while and the NZXT Vulcan was the best choice I could find.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive wanted a mATX case for my gaming system for a while and the NZXT Vulcan was the best choice I could find.



FT03 is a cool replacement


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> FT03 is a cool replacement



Yes it is


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/Coldstorm84/_1293937.jpg



Nice case, but I can't help but wondering if a DVI->VGA block would obstruct the top somehow.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Nice case, but I can't help but wondering if a DVI->VGA block would obstruct the top somehow.



If you look at it closely, you'd see that there is a DVI to HDMI adapter on it now.  It swivels!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> If you look at it closely, you'd see that there is a DVI to HDMI adapter on it now.  It swivels!



I saw that, but most adapters don't, and I was wondering if that would make the lid unclosable


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Will be getting one of these fitted in a few days http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3894&dl=1#ov

So expect pictures!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 43890
nice rig man...
but it looks little bit over exposure so some details not clear


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Nice case, but I can't help but wondering if a DVI->VGA block would obstruct the top somehow.




A normal block wout obstruct the top. you would have a bend in the cable that you wouldn't care for to much... 



t_ski said:


> If you look at it closely, you'd see that there is a DVI to HDMI adapter on it now.  It swivels!




Yeah, I bought a few of the "swivel" types due to the Raven02 case having the smilliar problem with the top and adapters.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 10, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43890&stc=1&d=1318175457
> nice rig man...
> but it looks little bit over exposure so some details not clear



Yeah, I didn't have any bright indirect lighting in that room. So using a pretty bright light shined directly on the system. Lots of bright spots and shadows...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

theeldest said:


> The original plan was a Black & Red color scheme with AMD's bulldozer. Couldn't wait any longer and leaked benches didn't give a compelling reason to choose the Red Team.
> 
> So the case is Red and Black but the rest is noctua & steel. Still looks pretty good, though. Right?
> 
> ...




I'm surprised it all fits!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> FT03 is a cool replacement



To me thats an ugly case but that only my opinion. some people think the vulcan is ugly as well but I like it mainly cause its small and has a carrying handle.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> To me thats an ugly case but that only my opinion. some people think the vulcan is ugly as well but I like it mainly cause its small and has a carrying handle.



The vulcan is ugly but it's still a very good case.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The vulcan is ugly but it's still a very good case.



Vulcan is not ugly.  

Quite stylish I would say.


----------



## theeldest (Oct 10, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I'm surprised it all fits!



I was kinda surprised too. I'd checked measurements and was _pretty_ sure it would fit but was a bit nervous when I opened the Noctua HSF. That's one big fat piece of metal. I'm pretty sure there's only 1/8th of an inch of clearance between the tips of the heatpipes and the side door.

Anyone have some good recommendations for a 120 mm fan mount that would fit in 3x 5.25" drive bays? I'd like to add another intake fan if possible to the upper chamber.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Vulcan is not ugly.
> 
> Quite stylish I would say.



Fair enough people say the HAF-X is ugly, it's not sexy but it's far from ugly.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 10, 2011)

Just received my AX1200 PSU bought it off a member on a forum:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2011)

The vulcan is for people into that kinda style, the FT03 is simple and for people that perfect something straight to the point


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The vulcan is for people into that kinda style, the FT03 is simple and for people that perfect something straight to the point



No need to explain man, I was more or less poking a bear with a stick 
This is why I don't advise cases. I could see you on every aspect inside the case, but if the looks aren't your thing, its all a waste of breath.


Just to tease and keep the conversation on point, what about the TJ08-E?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> No need to explain man, I was more or less poking a bear with a stick
> This is why I don't advise cases. I could see you on every aspect inside the case, but if the looks aren't your thing, its all a waste of breath.
> 
> 
> Just to tease and keep the conversation on point, what about the TJ08-E?



Ugly and doesn't do the TJ series justice.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 11, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Just received my AX1200 PSU bought it off a member on a forum:
> http://i.imgur.com/yXbe1.jpg



Nice rig, but your card is really sagging! It looks like it's about to break!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 11, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nice rig, but your card is really sagging! It looks like it's about to break!



Both my cards sag its becasue of the weight from the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus but ive had one of my cards sense release and even know it sagged still works fine. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2419761&postcount=18225


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> No need to explain man, I was more or less poking a bear with a stick
> This is why I don't advise cases. I could see you on every aspect inside the case, but if the looks aren't your thing, its all a waste of breath.
> 
> 
> Just to tease and keep the conversation on point, what about the TJ08-E?



Too similar to the other case you mentioned


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Both my cards sag its becasue of the weight from the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus but ive had one of my cards sense release and even know it sagged still works fine.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2419761&postcount=18225



they may still work fine now but by letting them continue to sag causes unnecessary stress points on the cards which will exacerbate any expansion/contraction the components and their respective solder joints go through which will start to cause cracks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 11, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> Both my cards sag its becasue of the weight from the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus but ive had one of my cards sense release and even know it sagged still works fine.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2419761&postcount=18225



O_O I would put something in a drive bay to help hold it up. That *IS* going to snap soon.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 11, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> they may still work fine now but by letting them continue to sag causes unnecessary stress points on the cards which will exacerbate any expansion/contraction the components and their respective solder joints go through which will start to cause cracks



they don't sag that much also i have some back plates for my card just no way to attach them to the cards, if they do crap out ill just buy some new GPUS.


----------



## khemist (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job picking those components, Khemist! Looks great!


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice! I like the lightning, I'm sick of blue and red.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2011)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6653/sam0134q.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1113/sam0138b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Love the lighting!!

Nice system.


----------



## khemist (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, yeah you don't need any more lighting than the fans give off... it's just enough.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 11, 2011)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6653/sam0134q.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1113/sam0138b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Very clean white Raven.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Simple and beautiful, khemist


----------



## techtard (Oct 11, 2011)

@khemist
That is sick!


----------



## khemist (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheers, have to say i'm loving the cooler on this card.

It's REALLY quiet coming from a reference card and the temps are quite a bit  lower although they never got particularly high before.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 11, 2011)

I think im finally going to build my TJ11+caselabs hybrid


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2011)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6653/sam0134q.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1113/sam0138b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Nice and clean I love it!


----------



## douglatins (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is my current project


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 12, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Here is my current project 	http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Case.jpg



going to do a build log ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 12, 2011)

Live OR Die said:


> they don't sag that much also i have some back plates for my card just no way to attach them to the cards, if they do crap out* ill just buy some new GPUS.*



HOW FREEKING RICH ARE YOU?!??!?!? Will you buy me a new card?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> going to do a build log ?



I actually don't have the tools, so i am ordering the project, but the build log will come when i start to put WC stuff in it.


----------



## specks (Oct 12, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> HOW FREEKING RICH ARE YOU?!??!?!? Will you buy me a new card?



Dude, buy one for me too


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 12, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I actually don't have the tools, so i am ordering the project, but the build log will come when i start to put WC stuff in it.



I look forward to it.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 12, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Here is my current project 	http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Case.jpg



Very cool design.  Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 13, 2011)

Some higher quality pictures of my beloved hexy


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Some higher quality pictures of my beloved hexy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0520.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0521.jpg
> ...



I love inconspicuous boxes packed full of win!


----------



## khemist (Oct 14, 2011)

Is that a strider gold?, i ran 580 sli 950/2100 on mine the other day (750) for a while... was pulling over 800w from the wall.

Edit - i see it's a seasonic 650w.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 14, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Some higher quality pictures of my beloved hexy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0520.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0521.jpg
> ...



Clean and simple.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 14, 2011)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Some higher quality pictures of my beloved hexy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0520.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/DSCN0521.jpg
> ...



Why dont you use the Gentle Typhoon on the CPU cooler, instead of the stock fan, and the stock fan instead of the Gentle Typhoon?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 14, 2011)

Received my second GTX 480 with AXP II.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Received my second GTX 480 with AXP II.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/y5YBE.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6rwhU.jpg



Man ain't it nice to be rich?  Sweet looking. Awesome!


----------



## specks (Oct 14, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Man ain't it nice to be rich?  Sweet looking. Awesome!



Oh I bet is sure really is!




..'Ant'.. said:


> Received my second GTX 480 with AXP II.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/y5YBE.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6rwhU.jpg



What is the difference between the AXP and the AXP II?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2011)

Compound used to mount the heatsinks to the memory chips.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Received my second GTX 480 with AXP II.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/y5YBE.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6rwhU.jpg



That's a lot of power!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's a lot of power!



And well needed judging by the looks of it.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's a lot of power!



And a lot of heat also even though it has an AXP on it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 14, 2011)

Yesterday I groomed the cabling a bit more. No pics yet.


----------



## techtard (Oct 14, 2011)

Th eol' shopdog is looking good.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4949/shopdog006.jpg
> 
> Yesterday I groomed the cabling a bit more. No pics yet.



Awesome I love that rez!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/4949/shopdog006.jpg
> 
> Yesterday I groomed the cabling a bit more. No pics yet.




Hey Cyber, that is yet another awesome MOD. Expected from the "Modmaster". You definitely inspire me. Good work!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2011)

Starting my light colored build tonight. Wish I couldve bought the case from SP, but the Mrs just happened to have a few Amazon gift cards


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 15, 2011)

That white and black theme is looking good.

Shop Dog may look pedigree but trust me it's a useless mutt. I can't get XP to see a camera or a USB card reader and XP crashes and blames the VPU when I try to preview pictures. Sad. If it was hardware related this dog would be up for adoption...but it's clearly Microshaft XP suckage. I hate to say it but I think I'm buying an OEM Win7 for this lazy pooch. Hoping that will put some stick to it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

I redid my sleeved cabling, installed a fan controller, added another fan to add more air to the main compartment, and changed my bottom rad to intake air into the case instead of exhausting.  The fan changes made things much quieter, before it sounded like Refrigerator Perry taking the biggest green hit on the planet.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 15, 2011)

Got it setup temporarily to get Win7 installed, Memtest the RAM, and take care of a little cable management. Found out I did not have any blue or black SATA cables left- only red. 

Still need to find a permanent GPU (GTX 560/460) and CPU cooler, get an adapter for the USB3 cable, and tidy up the wiring some more. 

Excuse the poor pic:


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting the testbench ready for Bulldozer:


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I redid my sleeved cabling, installed a fan controller, added another fan to add more air to the main compartment, and changed my bottom rad to intake air into the case instead of exhausting.  The fan changes made things much quieter, before it sounded like Refrigerator Perry taking the biggest green hit on the planet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111014/008.jpg



Looks awesome, since it seems your using the exhaust fan reverse to cool down the mosfets might be worth making a shroud for it to direct the air a bit : ]


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Getting the testbench ready for Bulldozer:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/005.jpg





Gogogogogogogo!!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks awesome, since it seems your using the exhaust fan reverse to cool down the mosfets might be worth making a shroud for it to direct the air a bit : ]



Thanks.  The fan is in reverse for that, but also to feed the radiator.  I may switch things up again, though, because my temps last night were quite a bit hotter than they were before.  My GPUs hit 46, and they usually never even touch 40, CPU was 55 instead of 48ish.  Could be because I moved my tower off the ground, and I had a big fire going in the stove.



cadaveca said:


> Getting the testbench ready for Bulldozer:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/005.jpg



Golly jeepers, that's a ton of tech.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Golly jeepers, that's a ton of tech.



yeah looks like he might be doing reviews for a certain site lol


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Golly jeepers, that's a ton of tech.



I keep all my review samples so that they can be revisited in the future if a user has a problem I might be able to check for them, and so I can update my testing results when time permits.

With Bulldozer scaling well under cold, I think i'll be having some fun this winter(it's only 40f right this moment), so I'm going to try to increase the AMD board count considerably in the near future. I've put in a couple of requests for boards so far, and will be asking for more real soon. I don't care how BD performs...I WANNA OVERCLOCK!!!

your rig is all nice and neat..I may have alot of hardware, but nothing that looks as good as your rig does.



(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah looks like he might be doing reviews for a certain site lol


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111014/008.jpg



Sick setup!



I did a little fan mod to keep cool mt GTX 480's.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 15, 2011)

Took my GPU out to clean out it's heatsink and figured I snap a photo afterwards. Used my Surefire G2LED for extra lighting in the bottom of my case.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Took my GPU out to clean out it's heatsink and figured I snap a photo afterwards. Used my Surefire G2LED for extra lighting in the bottom of my case.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/f7649574.jpg



looking nice and clean.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2011)

For the most part. I need to redo the cable management a bit but I've been pretty lazy about it.


----------



## specks (Oct 16, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Getting the testbench ready for Bulldozer:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111013/005.jpg



Holy crap thats a lot of stuff you got there. Can I have some?


----------



## wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

my Mini itx SB rig, 2500K and GTX570 oc


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Got the cruncher out today and install 2x2GB Mushkin sticks!


----------



## RevengE (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## Boneface (Oct 22, 2011)

Just got my new case coolermaster 690 II Advanced, just finished the cable management last night and card, waiting on second card!


----------



## Ilden (Oct 22, 2011)

I am thinking about switching to 3/8"-1/2" tubing, just because the larger tubing buries everything.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 22, 2011)

What case is that  I have never seen an ax1200 top mounted like that?


----------



## Ilden (Oct 22, 2011)

Inverted Cubitek Magic Cube. I had to make the PSU brackets to help offset the weight of the AX1200 (the paint isn't great, I know).


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 22, 2011)

Ilden said:


> Inverted Cubitek Magic Cube. I had to make the PSU brackets to help offset the weight of the AX1200 (the paint isn't great, I know).



What are you running that requires that much power? You should edit your System Specs and make them viewable so everyone can see your system


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2011)

Ilden said:


> http://www.reign.dk/EMB181R/CMC-50.jpg
> http://www.reign.dk/EMB181R/CMC-51.jpg
> 
> I am thinking about switching to 3/8"-1/2" tubing, just because the larger tubing buries everything.



I would recommend a battery in that mobo before you swap the tubing


----------



## Ilden (Oct 22, 2011)

Won't get its battery back until it's fully leak tested. Which means, after new tubing. 

I don't require the power of the AX1200. It was bought with the future in mind. The loss of efficiency below 50% doesn't concern me that much, as the costs are minimal.

I'm not happy with the PSU brackets. Got to make new ones. They just aren't appealing. The bare aluminum pumptop brackets are also going bye-bye. Already cut new ones from clear acrylic, just been lazy about swapping them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 22, 2011)

Ilden said:


> Won't get its battery back until it's fully leak tested. Which means, after new tubing.
> 
> I don't require the power of the AX1200. It was bought with the future in mind. The loss of efficiency below 50% doesn't concern me that much, as the costs are minimal.
> 
> I'm not happy with the PSU brackets. Got to make new ones. They just aren't appealing. The bare aluminum pumptop brackets are also going bye-bye. Already cut new ones from clear acrylic, just been lazy about swapping them.



Just some good spirited teasing, good to see you went right along with it. 
I typically don't plug the board in and just add a jumper to the 24-pin. I guess pulling the battery would accomplish the same thing


----------



## Ilden (Oct 23, 2011)

I use a neutered OCZ ModXtreme for loop testing, completely external. Pulling the battery is just a symptom of habitual paranoia.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 23, 2011)

im doing some mods on my rigg atm, going with white theme instead of black,sick of black everything ,im going to spray the windforce cooler cover white too just for the hell of it,may make my own front panel out of perspex some time too,heres a few pics anyhow.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 24, 2011)

ok,heres the case with the window fitted,the beginning of the project,waiting on fan controller this week,and a 140 ml +120 mil fans to come in post.
i have an idea for a perspex front panel too,with an all white interior and exterior,
i think its starting to look ok.will use clear coat for last coat but not until it cures better first,still i got a pretty even coat by hand,guess all those years building sculptures helps.


----------



## techtard (Oct 24, 2011)

Slick setup, nice modding! 
So many wicked modded PCs in this thread.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 24, 2011)

techtard said:


> Slick setup, nice modding!
> So many wicked modded PCs in this thread.



got to have the old "hobbies" to stave of senility/alzheimers say what haha.


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 24, 2011)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/6653/sam0134q.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/1113/sam0138b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



wow nice rig!! what is your max gpu temp?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my side mesh from Corsair today and added the 200mm fan on it.

It helps my temps for both my GTX 480's at least.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 24, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Got my side mesh from Corsair today and added the 200mm fan on it.
> 
> It helps my temps for both my GTX 480's at least.
> 
> ...



That would be so much nice if Corsair added a mess filter in there too. That's really keeping me from moving from my HAF to the 600t.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2011)

thats a huge fan! what size is it? 200ml?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

Just got my new Asus 570 today! ...and just in time for some BF3 woooohoooooo!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

O_O That thing is hugeeeee! *that's what she said, I betcha to it *


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Just got my new Asus 570 today! ...and just in time for some BF3 woooohoooooo!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/570.jpg



my god!!! thats a frigging beast!!  send it back,its too powerful.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

This one time, I saw this card, and it was like so frickin' huge, and I was like "Oh, my God, that card is just, like, so big!" and then this other guy was all like "Yeah, totally." and then I was like "For sure, totally huge" and then he was like "yeah" and then I was like "man."


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea why, but you just reminded me of this


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2011)

Probably before your time, I was shooting for more Valley Girl, but that's a funny vid.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2011)

Nicolas Cage looks like such a hipster in this movie! Lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

570 is installed and ready for play,  Nice to finally upgrade from my 285's

caca cell phone pic of course...


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> This one time, I saw this card, and it was like so frickin' huge, and I was like "Oh, my God, that card is just, like, so big!" and then this other guy was all like "Yeah, totally." and then I was like "For sure, totally huge" and then he was like "yeah" and then I was like "man."



sounds like a severe case of vga envy.


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 25, 2011)

I bet my array is bigger than yours.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2011)

Gotta love the ASUS GTX 570 DCUII! 

(old pic, but still current system)


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 25, 2011)

I removed the 200mm fan and added 4 x 120mm fans for my side mesh and I find it dramatically reduces the temps of my GPU's.






Bought 4 Enermax TB Silence also.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> 570 is installed and ready for play,  Nice to finally upgrade from my 285's
> 
> caca cell phone pic of course...
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/pcatm-1.jpg



NICE!

You getting rid of the 285's?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> I bet my array is bigger than yours.







brandonwh64 said:


> NICE!
> 
> You getting rid of the 285's?



I'm thinking about selling one and keeping one for back up.


----------



## Kast (Oct 25, 2011)

New WC setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## specks (Oct 25, 2011)

..'Ant'.. said:


> I removed the 200mm fan and added 4 x 120mm fans for my side mesh and I find it dramatically reduces the temps of my GPU's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachment...-obsidian-650d-mid-tower-enermax-fans-003.jpg
> 
> ...



HOw about the noise?



Kast said:


> New WC setup
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/022.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/023.jpg



Nice rig but I dont like the external res and the stickers on the cards. Pretty bold statement for a guy with a shitty computer, huh?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 25, 2011)

specks said:


> HOw about the noise?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig but I dont like the external res and the stickers on the cards. Pretty bold statement for a guy with a shitty computer, huh?





Noise is okay I guess but  I do find it pretty louder than before since I have 10 fans in my case lol.


----------



## Enigma8750 (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!




​


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aKC0qbH1rkE/TqdKPr2XrjI/AAAAAAAAOGU/BRXLspfklz0/s640/CIMG1570.JPG​



I see you have the proper fps accesories.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 26, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aKC0qbH1rkE/TqdKPr2XrjI/AAAAAAAAOGU/BRXLspfklz0/s640/CIMG1570.JPG​



You'll shoot your eye out kid!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aKC0qbH1rkE/TqdKPr2XrjI/AAAAAAAAOGU/BRXLspfklz0/s640/CIMG1570.JPG​



Are you referring to the tea cup and saucer?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 26, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> You'll shoot your eye out kid!




I remember that movie!!!!!


----------



## Ilden (Oct 26, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!



Can I shoot you for drinking what appears to be *DIET* Dr Pepper? That is a crime against nature!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

Since everyones on a pic post frenzy atm=[i love that too!]
allow me the pleasure of posting my humble mediamachine with some upgrades what came in today too if you will,

i installed a little rockman fan controller,a creative pcie sound card and two new fans,the red one and the front 140mml job.
cable menagerie will be done later,when i settle on config a bit more.the creative sound card sounds just fantastic!!!,i got john lee hooker going right now,loud,haha.

spray the rest of the case on the wkend white,and waitin on some cable sleeves in white too,all a bit of fun say what.
hey,that looks like a lever action?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aKC0qbH1rkE/TqdKPr2XrjI/AAAAAAAAOGU/BRXLspfklz0/s640/CIMG1570.JPG​



thats one way to convince your computer to comply with overclock!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 26, 2011)

or to comply... period


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 26, 2011)

so you use that in FPS game?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2011)

Enigma8750 said:


> Here is mine..  I did tidy up and put in the Props for the shot..  So shoot me !!!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aKC0qbH1rkE/TqdKPr2XrjI/AAAAAAAAOGU/BRXLspfklz0/s640/CIMG1570.JPG​



You got a whole new level of 3D going on there.......I like.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2011)

those who have dusty machines, for shame for shame, clean them once a month, laziness leads to machines performing slower than normal.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> those who have dusty machines, for shame for shame, clean them once a month, *laziness leads to machines performing slower than normal*.


That's intentional, to justify unnecessary upgrades


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> those who have dusty machines, for shame for shame, clean them once a month, laziness leads to machines performing slower than normal.


yeah like me, i usually clean it every week but for now its been 2 weeks i havent cleaned it at all, i know it gets little bit dusty
maybe next week im gonna clean it


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 27, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> those who have dusty machines, for shame for shame, clean them once a month, laziness leads to machines performing slower than normal.



Once a month? I clean mine once a year maybe


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 27, 2011)

dont speak about dust to me,im near the beach and its as dusty as all hell here !! its so bad,after 1-2 weeks,everything is choked full no joke already.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^dust in my house is horrible too!


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 27, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Gotta love the ASUS GTX 570 DCUII!
> 
> (old pic, but still current system)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110807/Capture030.jpg



Very very clean loop man!!
Love it!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 27, 2011)

@Arnoo

AMD + ATI are the best for my budget.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 28, 2011)

@speck... your system isn't THAT bad... for $40 you could find a used Pentium dual-core rather than the Pent. D (im assuming that's what you mean by 2 p4s glued together) and you'll see a significant boost in performance. trust me, I went from a Pent. D OC to 3.5Ghz to a Pentium dual-core e5300 at  2.6ghz .. what a world of difference it made, and i got it for $30. It performed soo much better and my 9600gt was able to perform at its best. managed to run SC2 on "HIGH" spec. Not to mention it runs cooler and can OC better.

srry if that was off topic


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 29, 2011)

Installed the two white CCFLs that I bought a while back.


























They're mounted on the inside of the side panel. Excuse the extremely dirty window and non-sleeved cables. Both will be taken care of the next time I get some quality time with my rig


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

Techbench setup.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 29, 2011)

that is a neat looking bench!^^^

 liquid setup above has super clean layout ,looks great to me.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2011)

I have quite a few of those same VHS tapes, too


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love to get a nice watercooling setup like that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

Added new PSU and video card to the cruncher.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice socks


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2011)

That is a pretty awesome hairy leg, argyle sock, warm slipper combo!

On topic:
Before the PSU or you cant see anything in the PC-TU200





see:


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice, is the bottom ventilated or perforated?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2011)

yes sir it is, and it has a removable dust filter too


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> That is a pretty awesome hairy leg, argyle sock, warm slipper combo!
> 
> On topic:
> Before the PSU or you cant see anything
> ...



That's a sexy beast of a case!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2011)

Its a struggle to think about the possibility of letting it go. Even if I don't use it, it would just look cool sitting there!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> That is a pretty awesome hairy leg, argyle sock, warm slipper combo!
> 
> On topic:
> Before the PSU or you cant see anything
> ...



I take it this is an upcoming review? I'd love to see more of this case


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 31, 2011)

what case you got there sneeky peet?


----------



## wolf (Oct 31, 2011)

Made a few changes to my Mini ITX over the past week or two getting it where I want it and I'm pretty close now. Specs as per my system specs <

recent changes are the Vortex CPU cooler, upgrade to 8gb ram and a new SSD, aside from that the small overhaul gave me the time to do a hec of a lot of cable management with zip ties, I'm really liking the finished build, it's ridiculously fast for its size.







in this second pic you can see the SSD tucked away behind the bracket that makes space for a long gfx card and supports the bottom of the HDD cage.


----------



## acerace (Oct 31, 2011)

Woah, hanged PSU. Must be bad if they fall though.


----------



## specks (Oct 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Its a struggle to think about the possibility of letting it go. Even if I don't use it, it would just look cool sitting there!



I will be glad to accept it if you decide to let go


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm tempted to get a different mini-itx case so I have just a little bit more room to work in, and above entries look mighty attractive  Especially the one Peet posted, since I frequently visit lans.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the 2 ITX builds. Might do one for my next build.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Nice socks





sneekypeet said:


> That is a pretty awesome hairy leg, argyle sock, warm slipper combo!



HAHA Just noticed the nice leg action I posted! I love my slippers, I worked all weekend in them!

My work socks look nice with a nice set of khakis


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

New additions to the Review Bench:









Thanks, W1zzard, DarkSaber, and TPU!!


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice dual-core!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> Nice dual-core!



Meh, don't care. I don't do platform reviews, just boards, so the main thing is that it works. 


Anwya, it's half as good as your Quad-Core.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> That is a pretty awesome hairy leg, argyle sock, warm slipper combo!
> 
> On topic:
> Before the PSU or you cant see anything in the PC-TU200
> ...



This looks like a very interesting concept ^^^ ! Id like to see more!, to brandon post #18378- I have an old radeon hd4350 brand new in the box here [its a mates] that looks quite similar to that card in your photo of the cruncher rigg, i was thinking of doing a "ghetto mod" and using this heatsink i pulled off of the nvidia chip in an old  broken xbox, and using an 80ml fan i got lying round. Just for the hell of it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 1, 2011)

Do it! then overclock the hell out of it lol.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> Do it! then overclock the hell out of it lol.



Ha ha, crying out for a waterblock, its never been used before and the thermal paste has dried out, [or t glue] funny colour too.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

wolf said:


> Made a few changes to my Mini ITX over the past week or two getting it where I want it and I'm pretty close now. Specs as per my system specs <
> 
> recent changes are the Vortex CPU cooler, upgrade to 8gb ram and a new SSD, aside from that the small overhaul gave me the time to do a hec of a lot of cable management with zip ties, I'm really liking the finished build, it's ridiculously fast for its size.
> 
> ...



That looks like a really neat little hotrod,, its like an engineering//aerodynamics/electronics challenge to take  hi powered components and make them run as efficiently as possible in the smallest possible space, and the case looks really funky, understated but powerful. A tasteful combination.
@ Cadaveca=  m4, is that a new model?


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> That looks like a really neat little hotrod,, its like an engineering//aerodynamics/electronics challenge to take  hi powered components and make them run as efficiently as possible in the smallest possible space, and the case looks really funky, understated but powerful. A tasteful combination.
> @ Cadaveca=  m4, is that a new model?



cheers for the feedback! what you said is pretty much exactly what I was going for, something small/portable, sleek yet understated as you say. it looks elegant or even just plain enough to not give any indication of the hardware beneath. already changed the PSU to a HX620 since I posted those pics 

I'll be posting in the case gallery V soon


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 1, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Ha ha, crying out for a waterblock, its never been used before and the thermal paste has dried out, [or t glue] funny colour too.
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1409/gpuchip009.jpg



Looks like epoxy or something... Did it come off easily?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeh pretty easy, its 512mb vram. Wonder how much it cost in its day,doesnt say on the box, gddr2 650 mhz core clock. Ill have to try cleaning it off with alcohol, hope it dissolves, and redoo with some new tp.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 2, 2011)

wow, i never had like that, usually thermal paste is getting hard but the color never turn like that


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 2, 2011)

Its very unusual isnt it, ive never seen yellow either, i think its circa 2008 the card, it may be glue not paste.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 2, 2011)

hmm... now what to clean that off with. Alcohol and cotton swabs?


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 2, 2011)

start with a razor scraper then go with alcohol and cotton swabs


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

No picture, my main system right now is as follows






Apex ITX case

running the following HW

ASUS P8H67-I deluxe (hardwired)
Intelo 1155 2600 CPU (not 2600K) 
2x2GB 1333 MHz corsair Sodimms. (some cheap stuff)
1TB Greenpower HDD (eww but its what I had) (was running dual 32GB SSDs, but ran out of space)
120mm lianli HS fan tucked into side HDD location

using the stock PSU but I inverted the fan to add air to cpu, the 3.5" external is usign the USB 3.0 box from a p8p67 deluxe mobo. and the 5.25" bay for optical is actually holding the harddrive. 

Optical drives suck, and I only have one in all the pcs in my home.  that computer is capable of making an ISO of the disk if I actually need one and serve it up to anyone in the house running a Pc. 

Any OS installations are done via USB, from FLP/XP to 7 and beyond. (and Linux if someone asks for it)

Driving dual 1680x1050 monitors, but the most gaming I am doing lately is freecell and spider solitaire.  My gaming rig is in pieces at the moemtn and when I am ready to get back into it, will be an open bench style 2600K capable of 55X multi and a 580GTX SC, on a 1920x1200 res monitor.

Traded my wireless bluettoth desktop that has lasted the better part of 4 years, for a 5 lot purchase of HP branded KBs and mouses for $40. (my gamer will continue to use emachines ps2 kb and logitech 510 mouse).

TBH cable management was easier on this than most desktop cases I have built lately, since there is such a short space to work with  And the ITX format means nothing is ever very far away  

Tried adding my AIWHD, but it runs to hot and the PSU choked, going to upgrade that later and find a better cooled single slot card for light gaming.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1409/gpuchip009.jpg
> wow, i never had like that, usually thermal paste is getting hard but the color never turn like that



What is that a picture of? It almost looks as if a small layer of aluminum stuck to the chip.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> What is that a picture of? It almost looks as if a small layer of aluminum stuck to the chip.



Its lighting, notice everything in the pic is slightly orange.

EDIT: What could have sworn you said copper


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 2, 2011)

That same stuff was what they used on my north bridge for my DFI NF4 boards. It is more of an epoxy. It can be worn off with alcohol if you have a week or so. I would suggest goo-gone or the Arctic Clean to dissolve it. If you don't have it around, I used a plastic scraper and flicked off what I could, then took alcohol to what was left.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

thermal epoxy was popular, cant tell what the real color of the stuff in the image is, as EVERYTHING is orange.  

Might just be the pink bubble gum stuff, or the white epoxy, or the grey, also bubble gum style hardened paste

Yes cleaning it is essential though, scrap what you can and acetone to remove it. (pour the acetone on a coffee filter and rub. rinse and repaet a dozen times.. after tou flcik off what you can with a plastic scrapper)

Coffee filters, the enthusiasts/poormans lint free wipes  you can go to wally world and get like 500 for $2.  Or go to an electronics shop and by $5+ for 50.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I wanted to play with my HT Omega sound card again, so I grabbed a Corsair 500r case.. I gotta say, I love the case. It has room, it's sleek, and loving to you.






























Sorry for the blurry pics.. Should of waiting til tonight to do them.. instead of 2am this morning..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 3, 2011)

you should get one of those evga backplates for that card lol, its scary looking 

and corsair cases havent dissapointed me yet, and it seems like the R series wont do either


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 3, 2011)

I like my Corsair case quite a bit. 

That 500R looks good.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you should get one of those evga backplates for that card lol, its scary looking
> 
> and corsair cases havent dissapointed me yet, and it seems like the R series wont do either



I wanted something good.. But, that "R" just jumped to me as something good.. And boy.. It isn't bad case. I'm loving it.


Now, as the back plate.. I have it.. Just didn't want to place it on it.. Now, I'm thinking I should  of since it's bending..


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 3, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Ha ha, crying out for a waterblock, its never been used before and the thermal paste has dried out, [or t glue] funny colour too.
> 
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1409/gpuchip009.jpg



That would be because it isn't paste. That is glue or epoxy. They use that any time they want to hold that heatsink in place but don't want to use screws to do so. You'll have to scrape that off with something sharp. Fluid isn't going to remove that.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

My two PCs ATM:


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2011)

LoL @ AMD FX case badge on the Intel rig.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> My two PCs ATM:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2597.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2598.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2600.jpg



Ha! I got mine up before you!! 

It's a nice case, isn't it?

@ cad.. Well.. Doesn't FX want to be like Sandy?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2011)

My second PC ATM: ASUS UX31E-DH52


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm tasty


----------



## specks (Nov 4, 2011)

The 500R is definitely gonna be my next case, hopefully.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker said:


> My two PCs ATM:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2597.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2598.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2600.jpg



How was that Corsair Carbide to build with? wasn't it ridiculously easy?


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

random said:


> How was that Corsair Carbide to build with? wasn't it ridiculously easy?



It really is. However I have found I don't like these flat PSU cables. Normal braided cables can be routed much easier.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2011)

I personally like the looks of flat cables more. That Carbide case looks awesome.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2011)

erocker, you need one of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...lack_BFA-MSC-24ATX45KK-RP.html?tl=g2c537s1534


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2011)

damn they have the full compliment of cable extensions wish I could get those here for reasonable prices. I can get NZXT 24pin ext but at $24.95 I wont be buying one


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2011)

the NZXT cable is covered with a single braid sleeve. In my opinion the BitFenix offerings are much better if you do go to buy any.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah they do look a whole lot nicer than the NZXT ones I've seen round here I'll have to email a couple of suppliers here see if they'd be willing to bring them in I'd see them selling better than the NZXT ones if they can bring in the range of colors available instead of just the black of NZXT


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 4, 2011)

you dont get the white and red NZXT cables either?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My second PC ATM: ASUS UX31E-DH52
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111103/IMAG0061 (1280x765).jpg
> 
> ...



Zenbook right?

that is gorgeus!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My second PC ATM: ASUS UX31E-DH52
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111103/IMAG0061 (1280x765).jpg
> 
> ...



What kind of battery life do you get out of that ?


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> erocker, you need one of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...lack_BFA-MSC-24ATX45KK-RP.html?tl=g2c537s1534



I already have one. Just gotta find it.,,


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

Just updated my system again, sacrificed looks a little on my new variation. New PSU and GPU's, I was really disappointed at first that my cards weren't reference and would perform like my old xfx ones did but when I ran them they were nothing like the xfx ones, much quieter and to top things off I was able to complete Unigine on stock voltages at 880/1400, very happy at the moment.

The PSU cables are way way too long for my liking, even though its modular I think they overshot the length of the cables. EDIT: Found a solution  http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_228&products_id=15758


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 4, 2011)

Ha, I just got one of those sapphires but its a 6950 2g with dual fan, i wanted the single  fan cooler too as one fan is covered by sound card a bit, but oh well,
there not as easy to find, mine goes very well too, better than i expected, i was going to return but, such a hassle, it works fine and has bios switch, ill wait till 7/s b4 next one and maybe sell it, must fix those cables lol.!






 First thing i did was to redoo the tp, it made it drop 3-4 c @ idle , down to 36c from 40c, they always put a lot on i find.
I ran bf3 on it to burn it in,. seems to handle the game at ultra everything quite well, didnt go over 60-65c.

To Random=Good one!!! i bet you will unlock them too, please let me know how you go if you dont mind, thanx.!


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> ha, I just got one of those sapphires but its 6950 2g with dual fan, i wanted the single  fan cooler too as one fan is covered by sound card, but oh well,there not as easy to find, mine goes very welll too, better than i expected, i was going to return but, such a hassle, it works fine and has bios switch, ill wait till 7/s b4 next one and maybe sell it.



wow I didn't notice I had a BIOS switch on both my cards, hurray for dual BIOS! You sir just made my day  time for some unlocking action!


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 4, 2011)

random said:


> wow I didn't notice I had a BIOS switch on both my cards, hurray for dual BIOS! You sir just made my day  time for some unlocking action!



Hey, how well do they run in cf? If you can update me on how you go flashing and how temps go  or anything else if thats your intention, thanks ,ps if i could be bothered id cast the plastic sapphire shroud in aluminium and put it back on, would look funky polished, and act as a shroud/heatsink too.

How well does the corsair cooler work? I like the two large fans you got too in your case, looks like a powerful rigg. After doing the t-paste, mines idling at 34c 24 % fan.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Hey, how well do they run in cf? If you can update me on how you go flashing and how temps go  or anything else if thats your intention, thanks ,ps if i could be bothered id cast the plastic sapphire shroud in aluminium and put it back on, would look funky polished, and act as a shroud/heatsink too.



I used the RBE 1.28 method basically saving the BIOS with GPU-Z then editing it with RBE which conveniently comes with a one tick option to enable 6970 shaders then used WinFlash to flash both cards and worked wonderfully I'll post up a screeny in a few minutes on this same post from after unigine.

EDIT: Running into some issue, Afterburner won't let me turn up the voltage and my 6950's become unstable at the same clocks with higher shaders .. I can use trixx but it has no OSD. 

Here are the results:

Highest GPU temp was 76


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> you dont get the white and red NZXT cables either?



nope just the shitty plain black ones


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> Hey, how well do they run in cf? If you can update me on how you go flashing and how temps go  or anything else if thats your intention, thanks ,ps if i could be bothered id cast the plastic sapphire shroud in aluminium and put it back on, would look funky polished, and act as a shroud/heatsink too.
> 
> How well does the corsair cooler work? I like the two large fans you got too in your case, looks like a powerful rigg. After doing the t-paste, mines idling at 34c 24 % fan.



So far everything is good gpu wise, since our version of the 6950 can't unlock voltage control via MSI Afterburner you can buy AIDA64 to make your own OSD or G15 display it is quite awesome and a well worth it software, it is so far the best app to display sensors on my keyboard, very happy with the purchase.

The H50 is okay, its a bit pricey for okay temps though, I'd recommend these types of coolers for specific setups only that require alot of space around the ram area and for 1155 mobo's that can potentially block air coolers by the awkwardly placed capacitors around the CPU area, oh and for looks


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> nope just the shitty plain black ones



I happen to like the plain black ones .. .


----------



## Frizz (Nov 4, 2011)

I had flat PSU cables from my Corsair HX-620w it drove me nuts, it twists on one end or the other and made the wiring look alot messier and more annoying to hide.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Zenbook right?
> 
> that is gorgeus!





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What kind of battery life do you get out of that ?



Yes, this is the ASUS Zenbook. I've been playing around a *lot* with the power profiles, and you will definitely get the advertised 7hrs if you use the ASUS Power Saving mode, but that throttles the Core i5's CPU and GPU at idle speeds and disables Turbo. Perfect if you're just word processing and doing light browsing, but I like a little more punch. I've only had it for a couple of days, so I'll update you guys a bit later. PM me if anybody thinks this thing deserves its own thread/clubhouse/minireview. Probably won't have time for a minireview, but we could at least have a thread where I answer questions if a good number of you are interested in the ultrabook


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 5, 2011)

Im stoked with asus for bringing the zenbook to the table!!, damn fine effort i believe, i would love to hear more about it if its convenient for you at some stage Danish D, user views/ops are the best sometimes, thankyou for posting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2011)

Absolutely. I can make a thread right now. Link coming in a sec.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154649


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone care to guess how much this setup alone costs:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 5, 2011)

$1 bob, $1.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not sure I want to know but I'll guess 15-20 thousand USD at least


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 5, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone care to guess how much this setup alone costs:




Awesome picture. I care not to guess.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2011)

Depends a lot on the actual hardware inside those racks, but I's say the VNX are $300-600K each.  We just got one where I work, and already have three EMC chassi (SP?) that were close to that new.  How many terabytes?  For those that don't know, these aren't servers but SAN storage.

I'm guessing the first and third racks from the right are UPS?  I can't see enough of the one on the left to tell what it is, but I'm guessing more storage.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 5, 2011)

My new main rig and cruncher.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Depends a lot on the actual hardware inside those racks, but I's say the VNX are $300-600K each.  We just got one where I work, and already have three EMC chassi (SP?) that were close to that new.  How many terabytes?  For those that don't know, these aren't servers but SAN storage.
> 
> I'm guessing the first and third racks from the right are UPS?  I can't see enough of the one on the left to tell what it is, but I'm guessing more storage.



Very close, it's a 100TB monster. 

http://imgur.com/Ft2F8


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2011)

I was going to guess $750K-$1M, but as I said, it would depend on the amount of storage available (and of course, the raid configurations).  ou know why they put the blue lights on there like that?  It gets them in movies and stuff 'cause it looks cool. <- straight from the mouth of the engineers...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Very close, it's a 100TB monster.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ft2F8



Woo reddit!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Very close, it's a 100TB monster.
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ft2F8



but uuuh, can it play Crysis? and make coffee?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like the control room of the uss enterprise!! Great photo, thanks for posting.

Hey, question for Mjkmike, is that a 6990 in your rigg? If so, can you tell me how it goes? ie performance and feelings about it , thankyou.[ that is a stylish looking vga too ]


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a 6990 His in my rig but really haven't pushed it yet.  Waiting on three days of work units to finnish before I install win7 on the the ssd.  Temps at ideal are great and power for a 24/7 rig are not bad.  Don't really know why I got it but I won big at casino so enough said.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> That is a 6990 His in my rig but really haven't pushed it yet.  Waiting on three days of work units to finnish before I install win7 on the the ssd.  Temps at ideal are great and power for a 24/7 rig are not bad.  Don't really know why I got it but I won big at casino so enough said.



might aswell spend money then, nobody knows what tomorrow bring, congratz on it though, wish more of us could do that lol


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought a Razer Barracuda AC-1 sound card and I changed the Antec cases fans to Noctua ones.
Sorry for shitty pic - my cams battery wsa 0 and I used my HTC Desire Z phone for the shot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 6, 2011)

didnt even know they made soundcards


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> didnt even know they made soundcards



The driver support sucks - I can´t use the cards driver control panel in Win7 - messes up when you try to use 5.1 sound.

Instead I use the driver only and Win7´s control options.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple pics of the 400R I picked up from sneekypeet.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice looking case


----------



## specks (Nov 7, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Couple pics of the 400R I picked up from sneekypeet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R2.jpg




Very neat setup!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm really liking all these Corsair cases people are posting.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 7, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Couple pics of the 400R I picked up from sneekypeet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R2.jpg



Super clean job, looks great
Those are some awfully lonely looking HDD racks


----------



## Frizz (Nov 7, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Couple pics of the 400R I picked up from sneekypeet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R2.jpg



Looks really awesome, great job with the cable management.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 7, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Couple pics of the 400R I picked up from sneekypeet.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111106/400R2.jpg





MT Alex said:


> Super clean job, looks great
> Those are some awfully lonely looking HDD racks



I agree.  If you are not using the trays for the HDD's, just take them out and put them back in the box.  Less to get dirty and more airflow...


----------



## specks (Nov 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I agree.  If you are not using the trays for the HDD's, just take them out and put them back in the box.  Less to get dirty and more airflow...



Can't do it on the 400R


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2011)

specks said:


> Can't do it on the 400R



I think he was meaning to remove the plastic tray in the cage. They will break up the airflow more than what the sides of the bays already do. Removing them will allow for the best airflow potential, even with the steel sides of the rack still in place.


----------



## specks (Nov 7, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he was meaning to remove the plastic tray in the cage. They will break up the airflow more than what the sides of the bays already do. Removing them will allow for the best airflow potential, even with the steel sides of the rack still in place.



That is possible but what i meant was the entire cage


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2011)

I knew where you were going, just trying to clerify that I dont believe he ment to remove the cage, but rather just the plastic trays.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 7, 2011)

Ya pretty empty drive bays.   

Only need one hard drive and I have it in the optical bay for better cable management. Just left the drive trays in there for now, I want to see if I can take out the whole drive cage. Didn't really have time, just wanted to get it up and running. Might have to drill out some rivets and then use small sheetmetal screws when I want to put it back. Also thinking about adding a couple of white led fans in the top if I can figure out a way to hook them up to the switch so I can turn them off.

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 8, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I think he was meaning to remove the plastic tray in the cage. They will break up the airflow more than what the sides of the bays already do. Removing them will allow for the best airflow potential, even with the steel sides of the rack still in place.



Yep, this ^^^ is what I meant.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 8, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> My new main rig and cruncher.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111105/IMG_0510.jpg



Every time I click on this thread I see your rig, and every time it just gets sexier and sexier


----------



## specks (Nov 8, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Ya pretty empty drive bays.
> 
> Only need one hard drive and I have it in the optical bay for better cable management. Just left the drive trays in there for now, I want to see if I can take out the whole drive cage. Didn't really have time, just wanted to get it up and running. Might have to drill out some rivets and then use small sheetmetal screws when I want to put it back. Also thinking about adding a couple of white led fans in the top if I can figure out a way to hook them up to the switch so I can turn them off.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.



If ever I can get a 500R i will put my HDD up on the optical bays just like yours and remove both cages for some sweet airflow


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2011)

Found this on a corner shelf with a killer price tag of $150 (equivalent). It was love at first sight. 






Yes, it's brand new. My i7-970 is on its way.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 8, 2011)

The teeth on the skull make me laugh. Nice find, BTW. For some reason, top intel boards don't hit the shelves here...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Found this on a corner shelf with a killer price tag of $150 (equivalent). It was love at first sight.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/L5z56.jpg
> 
> Yes, it's brand new. My i7-970 is on its way.



Nice looking board! Personally I would not pay 150$ for a X58 board when I can get cheaper P67 boards for new chipset.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice looking board! Personally I would not pay 150$ for a X58 board when I can get cheaper P67 boards for new chipset.



I'm looking at it differently. I can buy a new $150 X58 board instead of a $150 Z68 one, and I'm getting a used i7-970 for about $50 more than I'd pay for a new i7-2600K. So a six-core chip that OC's quite OK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea the 32NM 6 core gulftowns are still very good! I thought about 970 but the price of the chip alone here would almost get me a full sandy bridge combo!


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is my system


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't opened its seal, but this is what DX58OG looks like:






The VRM heatsinks have been photochopped on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2011)

My office new look!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm using that background on my ASUS Zenbook


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

That is indeed a badass background.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 8, 2011)

Here'S my computer (just the inside xD)


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice case  

do you mind to share what hardware is in there ?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Here'S my computer (just the inside xD)
> 
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7782/dscf1677.jpg





IamEzio said:


> Nice case
> 
> do you mind to share what hardware is in there ?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs

Make sure you check Yes to show them.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 8, 2011)

btarunr said:


> I'm looking at it differently. I can buy a new $150 X58 board instead of a $150 Z68 one, and I'm getting a used i7-970 for about $50 more than I'd pay for a new i7-2600K. So a six-core chip that OC's quite OK.



The i7 970 overclocks very well. You will enjoy it


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/profile.php?do=specs
> 
> Make sure you check Yes to show them.







IamEzio said:


> Nice case
> 
> do you mind to share what hardware is in there ?




I'll post here anyway 


Intel i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz CNPS10x Extreme
Asus P8P67 EVO
2x 4Gb Kingston HyperX Genesis PnP (Sandy bridge edition) 1.5v 9-9-9-27 1600mhz
PowerColor HD6950 1gb 880/1250
Crucial M4 64gb
RAID1 Western digital Black 2x 1Tb 32mb
CoolerMaster CM690 Advanced II
OCZ Z-Series 850w

Maybe one day a second HD6950 if I don,t go HD7000.

PSU is over powered for this computer, but I had it for a small price brand new, it's gold, it's excellent and I run 24/7, so low charge all day  (and ready for crossfire)


----------



## btarunr (Nov 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> The i7 970 overclocks very well. You will enjoy it



Let's hope so. It's a bit warmer here than Alaska


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Let's hope so. It's a bit warmer here than Alaska



Ln2 could fix that you know.


----------



## acerace (Nov 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> I haven't opened its seal, but this is what DX58OG looks like:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OueSx.jpg
> 
> The VRM heatsinks have been photochopped on.



That's the sexiest motherboard I've ever seen.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 9, 2011)

acerace said:


> That's the sexiest motherboard I've ever seen.



you must not have seen many mb's then lol

this is freakin sexy, but never released

sorry for derail


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL @ "Pinot Noir"


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you must not have seen many mb's then lol
> 
> this is freakin sexy, but never released
> 
> ...



Yeah the Asus CHF series are pretty sweet. The Evga Classified boards are nice and the SR2 is pretty sick.

The Asus Tuffboard could be sweet, just needs something.


----------



## acerace (Nov 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you must not have seen many mb's then lol
> 
> this is freakin sexy, but never released
> 
> ...



Meh, still that Intel is the sexiest to me. I repeat, to me.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 9, 2011)

I think there is a motherboard beauty contest thread buried somewhere.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I've ever posted my setup on here... Well here you go!





EDIT: Wow, I really need to clean my intake filters!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks to deadlyrhythm, I have a new set of lights


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^ looks awesome.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that Primoflex Pro LRT tubing? Same stuff I got, love it. Lookin' great sneeky!


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Is that Primoflex Pro LRT tubing?



Fesser UV 3/8" white 

@ erocker, looking good man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2614.jpg



How is that power supply doing for ya?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Erockers rig looking sexy as always.   Love the fans with the white tubing for some reason.


----------



## specks (Nov 10, 2011)

Oooh! Shiny!


Nice one erocker!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> How is that power supply doing for ya?



I'm interested in knowing too since it might be the PSU I would get for my next build.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Nov 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Thanks to deadlyrhythm, I have a new set of lights
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111109/DSC04796.jpg



LOOKING AWESOME. I'm so glad those got used!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 10, 2011)

So I installed the DX58OG with a Core i7-950 I had lying around from the bench rig. 

It doesn't overclock for shit! The BIOS setup program has all the options that should let you fine-tune a 4+ GHz stable OC (including VDroop control, clock skews, etc.,) but it simply does not POST with even the slightest shred of deviation from stock settings. 

My Corsair XMS3 kit has an XMP profile for DDR3-1600 MHz. I leave everything else on stock, and simply select this profile from the BIOS. Restart, and the dreaded memory failure beep sound. 

The board doesn't post with even 134 MHz BClk! (133 MHz is default)

On the packaging, it reads "Designed by Enthusiasts, For Enthusiasts". Horseshit. It's more like "Designed by 55 year old soon-to-retire Intel engineers, for rich noobs who buy Core i7-990X and run it at stock".


----------



## wolf (Nov 10, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So I installed the DX58OG with a Core i7-950 I had lying around from the bench rig.
> 
> It doesn't overclock for shit! The BIOS setup program has all the options that should let you fine-tune a 4+ GHz stable OC (including VDroop control, clock skews, etc.,) but it simply does not POST with even the slightest shred of deviation from stock settings.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much the worst story I've ever heard about using an enthusiast/overclocking motherboard... all stock, ram at XMP = fail, 1mhz bclk increase = fail, board is fail!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

Damn, that seems unreal.  You think board may be bad or something?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 10, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So I installed the DX58OG with a Core i7-950 I had lying around from the bench rig.
> 
> It doesn't overclock for shit! The BIOS setup program has all the options that should let you fine-tune a 4+ GHz stable OC (including VDroop control, clock skews, etc.,) but it simply does not POST with even the slightest shred of deviation from stock settings.
> 
> ...



Tried different RAM? Might be some stupid incompatibility issue...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

Intel boards are not the greatest of OCers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2011)

The manual for the board should say all the RAM kits that it is compatible with.  Is it on that list?  As stated, could be a incompatibility issue.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2011)

try setting the ram manually to 1066mhz Cas 9 1.65V then do your OCing. My ram suck and this is what I had to do or it would not OC at all.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> How is that power supply doing for ya?



No complaints. With everything OC'd, CrossFire running, etc. the thing barely gets warm. One thing I've realized is that I prefer nylon braided cables as opposed to the flat plastic coated cables. That's just me though. Excellent PSU. I'll get some more pictures up soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> No complaints. With everything OC'd, CrossFire running, etc. the thing barely gets warm. One thing I've realized is that I prefer nylon braided cables as opposed to the flat plastic coated cables. That's just me though. Excellent PSU. I'll get some more pictures up soon.



Thanks for the Heads up. I'm thinking about it.. I really do like my XFX psu, so I might wait til their 1k comes out.. Hmmm


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 10, 2011)

To Erocker re above pic, love the white psu, and the white tubes too, looks great, how well do the acceleros work with keeping it cool? just wondering, , @ pete- big window, looks fantastic. Both riggs have a lot of style without presenting as ostentatious or overkill etc. Thanks for posting, inspiring!!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 11, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So I installed the DX58OG with a Core i7-950 I had lying around from the bench rig.
> 
> It doesn't overclock for shit! The BIOS setup program has all the options that should let you fine-tune a 4+ GHz stable OC (including VDroop control, clock skews, etc.,) but it simply does not POST with even the slightest shred of deviation from stock settings.
> 
> ...



Ouch !!! that has gotta suck


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> No complaints. With everything OC'd, CrossFire running, etc. the thing barely gets warm. One thing I've realized is that I prefer nylon braided cables as opposed to the flat plastic coated cables. That's just me though. Excellent PSU. I'll get some more pictures up soon.



How about noise?  I know "quiet" is a very subjective term, but how does it relate to other PSUs you have used?


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2011)

One of my first custom PC.


----------



## acerace (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats a bunch of small fans. Aren't they noisy?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 11, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> One of my first custom PC.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/DSC01679.jpg



 Cooler buddies! How well does it cool your proc? I'm idling at 30C, and full load at 50C


----------



## wolf (Nov 11, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> One of my first custom PC.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111110/DSC01679.jpg



is that an 8800 Ultra I spy?


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2011)

acerace said:


> Thats a bunch of small fans. Aren't they noisy?



Yes they were quite noisy, as the chipset i had bonded with hot glue. You recognize that right, Corsair Dominator GT on RAM. 





Kevinheraiz said:


> Cooler buddies! How well does it cool your proc? I'm idling at 30C, and full load at 50C



Even I had similar temperatures, my experiments were the extraction fan Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 120mm was an absurdly noisy





wolf said:


> is that an 8800 Ultra I spy?




Yes my first expensive graphics card, an old glory


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

Got a replacement DX58OG. This one has no VRM heatsinks, but the retailer said it shouldn't matter. He said that DX58OG and DX58SO2 are supposed to be decent overclockers.






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092187


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Got a replacement DX58OG. This one has no VRM heatsinks, but the retailer said it shouldn't matter. He said that DX58OG and DX58SO2 are supposed to be decent overclockers.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111111/bta984kjhdx.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092187



Glad to see that one can hit 4... 

now show me the real pron!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to see that one can hit 4...
> 
> now show me the real pron!



Let me first replace the stock Intel HSF it's running on, with something like the NH-C14 or Venom, I have lying around.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Got a replacement DX58OG. This one has no VRM heatsinks, but the retailer said it shouldn't matter.



You should be the judge of that  Any thoughts of sticking your own on? And glad to hear the first one seemed to be just a "dud" board.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You should be the judge of that  Any thoughts of sticking your own on? And glad to hear the first one seemed to be just a "dud" board.



VRM seems quite cool (considering it has no heatsinks at all):






It's the IOH I'm worried about. Its heatsink somehow seems too slim. 

I have a boxful of graphics card memory heatsinks. Once I'm convinced that I don't have to return this board, I'll stick them up to the VRM. Thankfully this board uses Renesas driver-MOSFETs (and not split LFPAK FETs), so it's easier to cover them with heatsinks.

BTW, check out the 360 degree spin of this board. There are no VRM heatsinks on those pictures, so it looks like a cost-cutting specs revision:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/desktops/desktop-board-dx58og-360view-demo-video.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 11, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Got a replacement DX58OG. This one has no VRM heatsinks, but the retailer said it shouldn't matter. He said that DX58OG and DX58SO2 are supposed to be decent overclockers.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111111/bta984kjhdx.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092187



Umm.... Yeah it shouldn't matter at stock clocks but when overclocking that might very well change. Just a heads up  

Make your own judgement on that before agreeing with them on that. JMO


----------



## spectrus77 (Nov 11, 2011)

New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy


----------



## acerace (Nov 12, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy
> [url]http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8254/72738540.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/671/59398180.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3915/28584257.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Sexy!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> New upgrade, new photos.... ops, new downgrade, new photos...enjoy
> [url]http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/8254/72738540.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/671/59398180.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3915/28584257.jpg[/URL]
> ...



very good shots 

and i bet that you dont feel any difference in performance unless you do alot of video/3d on it


----------



## PurplePuppet (Nov 12, 2011)

*Here`s Mine*







Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40GHz (Sandybridge) Oc @4.5GHz
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Intel Z68 (Socket 1155) DDR3
Corsair Vengeance Blue 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
2 X Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6970`s In Crossfire
Thermalright Venomous X Black Edition CPU Cooler
Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 PCI-Express Sound Card
Lian Li Armorsuit PC-P80B Aluminium Super Tower Case
Thermaltake ToughPower 1200W Modular Power Supply


----------



## sweeper (Nov 12, 2011)

<---


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 12, 2011)

Got a few things this week. Here's a shot of some of it.  






The rest can be seen in my build log.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 13, 2011)

hey Rad does having both CF bridges connected make any difference in performance


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 13, 2011)

Twice the performance.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2011)

Got some new 4GB/DIMM rams to play with. Just getting started! I xchecked reviews and htere are at least 2 versions of these sticks, but it seems that reviewers weren't playing with secondaries with the sets similar to mine. Most were NOT able to hit these sort of clocks and timings:

Vengeance LP White ver 8.16:


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 13, 2011)

Big thanks for this  I Have the 4x4 on my main rig. Still hav probs but could be the ocz ssd or the 6990. Sucks to be me.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 13, 2011)

Like I said, just getting started. I'm working on 3 reviews, two system builds, and playing with these rams on my own rig, while I still have one set of DIMMs from G.Skill waiting to be tried too.

I tried just upping the memory multi, and it was not good, but after tweaking the secondaries, it seems good to go. I still have to test for lower voltage as well.

Gonna take some time for me to get it all sorted; gotta try a few other boards yet and see what happens. Should have a good idea of 4GB DIMM timings by hte time I'm done...made sure to get a few different kits with different IC's. I'll be working on 2133 MHz next.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2011)

When did this become a SS thread...maybe I missunderstood it but i thought it was for pictures of your PC at the moment.?


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 14, 2011)

Back to the pics.

Not sexy, its a cruncher so rubber bands and no case, but I'm wondering why it says win win on the usb hub.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Back to the pics.
> 
> Not sexy, its a cruncher so rubber bands and no case, but I'm wondering why it says win win on the usb hub.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111113/IMG_0516.jpg



Jebus, you use that for a cruncher? Wanna trade?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 14, 2011)

mjkmike said:


> Back to the pics.
> 
> Not sexy, its a cruncher so rubber bands and no case, but I'm wondering why it says win win on the usb hub.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111113/IMG_0516.jpg




Looking good mike.


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2011)

Took some more pics:


----------



## Gas2100 (Nov 14, 2011)

dust bunnies (took a bit ago, is clean now)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> Took some more pics:




You so need the ECS Black/Grey/white color-scheme. Looks killer, but that would top it off.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 14, 2011)

Like mine


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You so need the ECS Black/Grey/white color-scheme. Looks killer, but that would top it off.



It would look nice. Hook me up please: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155098


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 14, 2011)

We'll tawk about that one, for sure. Of course, I need to get a CPU so I can do my review, first, and that's looking to cost me $600++.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2011)

After some usps troubles, I FINALLY GOT MY 5770!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2011)

Little update to my setup since the last time- upgraded RAM to 16GB (need 4 sticks if I ever move on to X79), added an additional 1TB Spinpoint F3 HDD, and installed an OEM GT 530 2GB card for additional F@H production. Pic really highlights the dust too  






Plan on getting sleeved extensions for the 24pin and the two 8pin PCIe cables. When I get them I will move the HDDs to the empty rack and remove the one in front of the fan for more airflow.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> After some usps troubles, I FINALLY GOT MY 5770!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111114/update1.jpg


Hey.  I have a video card just like that!  Oh, wait . . . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Hey.  I have a video card just like that!  Oh, wait . . . . .



Bout time


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 15, 2011)

My actual Gaming flagship system. Sorry bad quality pics


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2011)

nice pc i particularly like the tubing,looks like you stole it off a blinker fluid bottle


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 15, 2011)

Just playin' some Skyrim, no biggie.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude.  That is the greatest use of a fan I have seen in the last 10 years.  Badass.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 15, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Dude.  That is the greatest use of a fan I have seen in the last 10 years.  Badass.



 Thanks, it's not very stable though.. It's fallen twice from just the fan..


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2011)

Simply because you forgot the bungie strap and duct tape


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 15, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Simply because you forgot the bungie strap and duct tape



 KNEW I FORGOT SOMETHING!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 15, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> KNEW I FORGOT SOMETHING!



Laptop specs please


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 15, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> My actual Gaming flagship system. Sorry bad quality pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111114/DSC00110 (2).jpg
> 
> ...



Love your tubing, nice stuff there.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 15, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Laptop specs please



Proc: Core i5 560M
Video card: GT420M 1gig
Mem: 4 gigs of DDR3
HDD: 640 Gig (prob seagate barracuda, haven't opened it up yet though)
Webcam: shit
Battery: shit
Optical drive: the only blueray player in the house
Screen: 1366x768

it's a dell XPS 15


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> My actual Gaming flagship system. Sorry bad quality pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111114/DSC00110 (2).jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks gives me a few ideas for my RV02


----------



## HammerON (Nov 15, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Proc: Core i5 560M
> Video card: GT420M 1gig
> Mem: 4 gigs of DDR3
> HDD: 640 Gig (prob seagate barracuda, haven't opened it up yet though)
> ...



I have basically the same laptop except I have 6 GB of ram. I am actually impressed in its ability to play games. It just crunches most of the time though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Installed the 720be earlier so decided to try mounting my silver arrow horizontally. ( had to ghetto rig a double back plate in order to make a mounting system that would work with the heatsink this way, as it blocks all the screws, managed to get it working but was bricking it the entire time incase I overtightened it, turns out the double back plate was so strong though that the x-bracket started to bend rather than the motherboard XD)






[/IMG]

Got a bracket just incase the mounting system breaks  at-least I'll still have my gpu! lol


----------



## theonedub (Nov 15, 2011)

Bought an Ultrasharp U2412M earlier today and retired my Samsung 2343BWX. For a lower end IPS, I sure am impressed with it. Pics later


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Bought an Ultrasharp U2412M earlier today and retired my Samsung 2343BWX. For a lower end IPS, I sure am impressed with it. Pics later



Tease:shadedshu

Just kidding, but I say make room for both


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 15, 2011)

Is called Norprene Tubing new in Watercooling shops.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2011)

By the by, does anyone think I should be worried about NB temps with my set up like that?

The middle fan on the silverarrow is positioned low so it should draw cool air through the NB but I'm not sure, also I can't touch the NB to find out if it's hot lol


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Installed the 720be earlier so decided to try mounting my silver arrow horizontally. ( had to ghetto rig a double back plate in order to make a mounting system that would work with the heatsink this way, as it blocks all the screws, managed to get it working but was bricking it the entire time incase I overtightened it, turns out the double back plate was so strong though that the x-bracket started to bend rather than the motherboard XD)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you might want another bracket for that video card it seems to have quite a curve on it too 

other than that looks good what sorta temps are ya getting on the 720BE


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> you might want another bracket for that video card it seems to have quite a curve on it too
> 
> other than that looks good what sorta temps are ya getting on the 720BE



I just so happen to have another bar handy so will do that 

Temps from coretemp + 10 offset.

36 under prime 95 heavy load.

Doesn't go over that.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 16, 2011)

nice n cool then thats the way


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2011)

Heres the latest build, FX 6100 3.3GHz at a modest 4.2GHz. Everything neatly tucked into a Corsair Carbide 400R. Very good case for the price, tons of room to manage cables.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 18, 2011)

Damnba, that's super looking.

I've never seen the taskbar at the top of the screen, I may have to give it a shot.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks. That's how I'm used to having my taskbar. Been doing it since Win98 days.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 18, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks. That's how I'm used to having my taskbar. Been doing it since Win98 days.



Would you recommend that Acer GD234HZ? I'm actually thinking about buying it. 

Looks pretty great and has some nice features like 120hz and 3D and 2m response time.

But some reviews I've read that say peeps having problems with it.


But nontheless, awesome set up. ^^


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't had any issues with it, my only gripe is its not LED backlit and its not exactly the best looking quality. There is some yellowish tint to white's, blacks aren't black, more grey-black, typical LCD display 'issues'. 120Hz is very nice though. I came from a 27" iMac IPS display to this so it felt like a HUGE downgrade, especially when comparing the quality of the colors. But then again, it doesn't cost nearly 1k like the 27" Apple Cinema Displays do. So yeah, for $299 (NewEgg sale) its a good buy IMO.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Damnba, that's super looking.
> 
> I've never seen the taskbar at the top of the screen, I may have to give it a shot.





johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks. That's how I'm used to having my taskbar. Been doing it since Win98 days.



Having the taskbar at the top of the screen makes sense, simply because all other apps have a menu bar at the top of the screen.  Half the time I spend going back and forth, up and down...

Stupid part is I could never get used to it up there, so I'm stuck with it at the bottom...


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful setup, Johnny!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep - agree with DannibusX


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 18, 2011)

Where ma gaming mostly occurs... Taken off phone in poor lighting -__-

19inch screen atm. 27 in repairs after my brother "accidentally" threw a ball at it. :/


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2011)

My new toys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 20, 2011)

You should put that new i5 to work.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 20, 2011)

Current:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> You should put that new i5 to work.



Crunching would be a good way to do so.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 20, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Current:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44448&stc=1&d=1321830473
> ...



You make me desire to add liquid cooling to my 2600K so badly....


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 20, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> You make me desire to add liquid cooling to my 2600K so badly....



Meh. I hit 85c or so under LinPack with this H70.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 20, 2011)

I would probably hit like 100C if i tried your OC with my current setup and tried LinPack lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2011)

spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good there SP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

He always does


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> He always does



Is my webcam broadcasting?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 21, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> You should put that new i5 to work.





Chicken Patty said:


> Crunching would be a good way to do so.




Great way to stress your system out for stability



cadaveca said:


> Current:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44448&stc=1&d=1321830473
> ...



Nice!



sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



Excellent!!!



sneekypeet said:


> Is my webcam broadcasting?


Wrong, wrong wrong:shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Nov 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



Time to sell some of those extra heatsinks


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg




Great colour scheme, like a 50,s hotrod .

Very cool pete! The photo is nice and sharp/clear too, i notice.


----------



## technicks (Nov 21, 2011)

Still the same case. Just got a Asrock Z68, HD6950 2Gb and a 2500k.

Sorry about the crappy phone pic btw.






bonus pic:


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



Looks great, but you need to buy another black SATA cable to replace that red one.  It sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Looks great, but you need to buy another black SATA cable to replace that red one.  It sticks out like a sore thumb



looking into white for those and the GPU power lines she wants cathodes too.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2011)

Even better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Is my webcam broadcasting?



I thought we agreed to not talk about this in public ?? :shadedshu


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 21, 2011)

technicks said:


> Still the same case. Just got a Asrock Z68, HD6950 2Gb and a 2500k.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic btw.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2z9dv0i.jpg




Wait, that's a crappy phone pic?  Now I'm ashamed of my old Canon Powershot.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 21, 2011)

technicks said:


> Still the same case. Just got a Asrock Z68, HD6950 2Gb and a 2500k.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic btw.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2z9dv0i.jpg



At first I thought you've got some kind of crazy LCD display inside your rig... but now I see it's a reflection of your monitor 
Lovely rig btw


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 21, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



...... I need to go to the washroom . Hey peet can you get those fans in black and blue?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2011)

Phanteks fans come in 4 colors. blue, red, grey, and orange blades, I believe they all have white frames.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2011)

technicks said:


> Still the same case. Just got a Asrock Z68, HD6950 2Gb and a 2500k.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic btw.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2z9dv0i.jpg



That's the first time I ever liked pop-rivets hoping up the glass of w side panel. Great stuff my man



As for sneeky... You really know how to play with it don't you?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 21, 2011)

Just after I set the water up, need to set some cables and get some air out.

Excuse the crappy second photo, no tripod at that point.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 21, 2011)

nice nice blue, i like that


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 22, 2011)

technicks said:


> Still the same case. Just got a Asrock Z68, HD6950 2Gb and a 2500k.
> 
> Sorry about the crappy phone pic btw.
> 
> ...



Looks very nice to me.  I like the radiator on stilts and the tubing underneath.  

Very unique look there.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 22, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> That's the first time I ever liked pop-rivets hoping up the glass of w side panel. Great stuff my man
> 
> 
> 
> As for sneeky... You really know how to play with it don't you?



Nowai those are rivets...


----------



## technicks (Nov 22, 2011)

No they are little 4 mm hex bolts.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



SATA and PCI-E cables, fix them. Also, HEY!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2011)

long time no speak man!!!!! hit me up on MSN some time!


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> spruced up the "hers" rig and snapped this image before I closed up shop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111121/DSC04957.jpg



Nice setup peet! That cooler looks very promising.

Wonder how it competes against the Silver Arrow or NH-D14.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a D-14 clone with fans that push more CFM, its a tad better IMHO.


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

I have read some reviews but none compared the two. Guess they are from the same OEM.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2011)

I personally went to Noctua and asked, and I hate to be this blunt, but its a straight theft of design and complete packaging. Noctua's reply to me was (paraphrased) they would rather spend their funds on R&D rather than focusing on internet trolls that steal ideas!

4 things separate the coolers:
Cooler Color
Fans with the cooler
Lack of Noctua's Screwdriver
Lack of Noctua Case Badge


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Nowai those are rivets...





technicks said:


> No they are little 4 mm hex bolts.



From my cell phone it looked like rivets..


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 22, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> long time no speak man!!!!! hit me up on MSN some time!



I'll be back on Friday. 150 days since i had a computer. Currently building one though, so i'll add some pictures to this thread early next week


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

It does beat the D14 but with only a very little margin.

Shame to Phanteks for copying a design for their first cooler. Heck, even the mounting system looks similar:shadedshu

Noctua






Edit: I cant get the phanteks image to show up. Here is the link instead

Phanteks
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=111122/phanteks+ph+tc14pe+box++bundle188.jpg


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2011)

old school but still kickin'


----------



## specks (Nov 22, 2011)

Very neat!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 22, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> old school but still kickin'
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_0056.jpg
> 
> ...



nice rig, what are your temps?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/temps.jpg



Looks like you need to + 10 you're  core temperatures


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 22, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/temps.jpg





pantherx12 said:


> Looks like you need to + 10 you're  core temperatures



O_O I have about the same temps with my CNPS 9500...Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats the difference between a 925 95W cpu @ 3.6 and a 1090T 140W cpu @ 4.2


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thats the difference between a 925 95W cpu @ 3.6 and a 1090T 140W cpu @ 4.2



Ahh I didn't see you had that beast.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O I have about the same temps with my CNPS 9500...Whaaaaaat?



You have 20 degree idle temps?

Is it 10 degrees where you are?

If no, you need to + 10 to you're temperatures as well 

The temperature sensor in phenom cpus jibs out if you overclock the cpu.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> old school but still kickin'
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_0056.jpg
> 
> ...



Gawd, are you sponsered by Noctura?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> You have 20 degree idle temps?
> 
> Is it 10 degrees where you are?
> 
> ...



I've got a deneb, I thought that  bug was only with thubans... And it's -3 atm, but the windows are closed. I usually idle around 30C, but when I get bored I crack open the windows and see how cold I can get my proc, I got it to 15C on full load once!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Gawd, are you sponsered by Noctura?



maybe


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thats the difference between a 925 95W cpu @ 3.6 and a 1090T 140W cpu @ 4.2



1090T is 125w. 

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desk.../Pages/phenom-ii-model-number-comparison.aspx


Thuban temps are reported incorrectly. temps only matter at load, anyway. The new APUs report 0c @ idle  AMD isn't known for exact idle temps. 

Good to see my old board is still kicking it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 1090T is 125w.
> 
> Good to see my old board is still kicking it.



Always has


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> maybe



I would love to have 8 140mm fans of theirs. I love them, period.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Always has



Considering 890FX and 990FX are basically the same thing, no point in upgrading.

Nice to see SLi working, too. That'd be the only reason to upgrade, unless going Bulldozer.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Considering 890FX and 990FX are basically the same thing, no point in upgrading.
> 
> Nice to see SLi working, too. That'd be the only reason to upgrade, unless going Bulldozer.



This board can out clock alot of the newer ones in most cases.Its really taken a beating the last year and a half ive had it and im sure you didnt let it sit idle


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> This board can out clock alot of the newer ones in most cases.Its really taken a beating the last year and a half ive had it and im sure you didnt let it sit idle



That was the last board I clocked real hard, actually. Made me an ROG fanboy, in fact, because it just never died.


Come to think of it, seems that even Intel is having issues with newer processes, as AMD is, considering SB-E is shipping with 2 cores disabled, and then we have the P67 chipset recall too.


I guess that was the end of an era. APUs clock like mad, use little power, but are bus limited(maybe on purpose). Bulldozer lacks in performance, Intel's SB-E doesn't make such sense for most users here, and the chips are broken too(disabled cores and VT broken). Best enjoy what ya got..looks like some of the best ya can get, currently. 

Seems 1090T's clock better than 1100T's too. Should bought myself one of those instead of my 1100T.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I've got a deneb, I thought that  bug was only with thubans... And it's -3 atm, but the windows are closed. I usually idle around 30C, but when I get bored I crack open the windows and see how cold I can get my proc, I got it to 15C on full load once!




Naw it's pretty much every AMD processor 


It would have to be 10c in your room for it to be 20 just for reference.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 23, 2011)

It's 55f in my room right now


----------



## F4ketribal (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> It's 55f in my room right now



Shut the window man, else you'll catch a nasty chill!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2011)

F4ketribal said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/14lrnyb.png



Holy disc drives batman!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2011)

I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
















Here's the thread for this project:

Project: Arctic Azure Mk V - i7 3930K + Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 3-Way GTX 580 SLI -

I'm still testing my OC, I'm up to 4.7Ghz stable, and going up


----------



## specks (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_2935.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_2935.jpg
> 
> ...



That's a sick setup bro.  Congrats on an awesome build.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2011)

Trying to make the PhysX mod work with Batman Arkham City. Worked great with Batman:AA and Mafia II so far. This is the Bulldozer rig BTW.


----------



## Frizz (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_2935.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy cheesecake batman, those dual ram coolers look cool. Your Haf-X is a few parts away from transforming


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock ... OUCH WHAT A SETUP !!!! 

DAAAAAAAAYUUUUM !


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a sick setup bro.  Congrats on an awesome build.



Thanks man! 



random said:


> Holy cheesecake batman, those dual ram coolers look cool. Your Haf-X is a few parts away from transforming



Thanks, I thought I would never say this but my HAF X looks.... crammed  



Animalpak said:


> 15th Warlock ... OUCH WHAT A SETUP !!!!
> 
> DAAAAAAAAYUUUUM !
> 
> ...


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 24, 2011)

2x 5870 2gb Eyefinity 6 70-120+fps in bf3


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_2935.jpg
> 
> ...



amazing!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> I just updated my rig with a 3930K and an Asus Rampage IV Extreme:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111122/IMG_2935.jpg
> 
> ...



Chuck Norris called, he wants his computer back bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## ramintjoo (Nov 24, 2011)

super hit information
_______________________________


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 24, 2011)

Finally got a modular PSU 




















^Not mine but looks similar on the front end


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Nov 24, 2011)

^ very nice!


I finally received my two filters for my case by demciflex.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys, I appreciate it 

I uploaded a few benchmarks at 5Ghz here:

Project: Arctic Azure Mk V - i7 3930K + Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 3-Way GTX 580 SLI - 

Temps are too high for my taste, I'm going to try and lower the voltage tonight for another run, right now my rig is humming at 4.5Ghz at 1.33V Vcore, and temps are a lot more manageable.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 24, 2011)

Last weekend I got a second 24", dual monitor mount, and a Kingston 128GB SSD. Finally got the SSD up and running, I like it a lot.





Unfortunately my camera is out of commission ATM, but a photo of the monitors will come around eventually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

Did some CM, in a hurry, didn't come out as I wanted, but good enough till it's torn apart for watercooling.  Sorry for the crappy pics. 

Finished product:




My new RAM   Ripjaw X's




SSD taped to the 5.25' Drive Bays


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Did some CM, in a hurry, didn't come out as I wanted, but good enough till it's torn apart for watercooling.  Sorry for the crappy pics.
> 
> Finished product:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111124/photo 1.jpg
> ...



Looks really clean


----------



## Frizz (Nov 25, 2011)

Pics of my newly acquired monitor, I had to sell a part my soul for this . Never going back to 60hz!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2011)

random said:


> Pics of my newly acquired monitor, I had to sell a part my soul for this . Never going back to 60hz!
> 
> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5126/img0545lx.jpg



Very nice monitor bro, who the chick on the right in da red outfit? Girlfriend?


----------



## Frizz (Nov 25, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Very nice monitor bro, who the chick on the right in da red outfit? Girlfriend?



Haha yep, she's my ho, she's good for opening my beer bottles lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2011)

random said:


> Pics of my newly acquired monitor, I had to sell a part my soul for this . Never going back to 60hz!
> 
> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5126/img0545lx.jpg



Nice monitor man.


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 25, 2011)

random said:


> Pics of my newly acquired monitor, I had to sell a part my soul for this . Never going back to 60hz!




I want more fluid mouse movement and less strain on my eyes too 

Makes me miss my old Samsung CRT that I set the refresh rate at the highest on 1024x768 lol

1080P and 120HZ must be nice.  Do you game with Vsync turned off on that monitor ?  I imagine turning it on still messes with the sensitivity in shooters but at least your monitor renders 120 FPS if your GPU can handle the task.  Must be nice to truly be seeing more frames than others


----------



## Frizz (Nov 25, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> I want more fluid mouse movement and less strain on my eyes too
> 
> Makes me miss my old Samsung CRT that I set the refresh rate at the highest on 1024x768 lol
> 
> 1080P and 120HZ must be nice.  Do you game with Vsync turned off on that monitor ?  I imagine turning it on still messes with the sensitivity in shooters but at least your monitor renders 120 FPS if your GPU can handle the task.  Must be nice to truly be seeing more frames than others



Uh I tend to notice alot of screen tearing without Vsync so I've tended to always play all games with it on and with mouse input lag or w/e it's called I could never really tell if I've had it or not all I know is 120fps is a treat and has great life like fluid motions lol.


----------



## almahugo (Nov 25, 2011)

*good*

yes...it is very nice


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2011)

Well she convinced me her rig needed the white cathodes more than I do
Also i do have white 6-pins and SATA cables on the way finally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 26, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Well she convinced me her rig needed the white cathodes more than I do
> Also i do have white 6-pins and SATA cables on the way finally
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111126/DSC04976.jpg



now only if the ram was blue-white, or black!


sweet looking stuff man!


----------



## KieX (Nov 26, 2011)

Starting a new mATX build for main rig.

Current specs:
i7 2700K
Havik with an Apache (clearance issues)
Asus Maximus IV Gene
16GB Vengance LP
64GB Intel X25-E
Nvidia GT 520 Passive
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Corsair AX750

Whenever I find the time I'll add or swap the following:
560Ti Twin Frozr II
2TB WD Caviar Black
1TB WD Caviar Green
Corsair H100





(Handheld in low light, might take better pics when I find my tripod)


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2011)

That 520 passive cooler looks pretty damn cool, much better than looking that others I have seen!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking great Dan.


----------



## stefanels (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally i managed to take some picture with my setup... Excuse the dusty PC...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanted to put my side panel back on so I could add some airflow around the NB/GPU

So borrowed my neighbours angle grinder and got to work.






I scratched the case when I was deburring by hand with a knife : [


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2011)

why was you deburring with a knife?


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> why was you deburring with a knife?



Panther's like that. This is no-where near 'weird' for him


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> why was you deburring with a knife?





MoonPig said:


> Panther's like that. This is no-where near 'weird' for him




Because it's all I had, worked fairly well cept when I slipped


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 28, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Because it's all I had, worked fairly well cept when I slipped



Did you cut off your hand too?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2011)

would he be writing if he had lol


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 28, 2011)

stefanels said:


> Finally i managed to take some picture with my setup... Excuse the dusty PC...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/000_1164 1.jpg
> ...



Nice setup but I have one question, where can I get that desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> would he be writing if he had lol



He would still have the one, and hes used to typing one handed


----------



## specks (Nov 28, 2011)

Meh, i did scratch my case a lot when i was trying to cut out a window. I did not use any power tools but a hacksaw blade. Pics later.



sneekypeet said:


> Well she convinced me her rig needed the white cathodes more than I do
> Also i do have white 6-pins and SATA cables on the way finally
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111126/DSC04976.jpg



Sweet rig there peet!


----------



## gnargnargnar (Nov 28, 2011)

I've spent a tremendous amount of time looking through this thread this weekend for idea's on my current build revision, so I thought I would register and share a few pics.

This is my several-year-old LGA775 build. I got bored last Feb or so waiting on the revised 1155 boards for my new build and put a weekend into it.

Old Thermaltake Armor case, but it came out pretty clean considering the lack of cable management options. I drilled the rivets out, painted the internals, and put it back together. New fans all around, and sleeved the cables. The only changes currently not in this pic is black covers for the PCI slots and I now have 4 sticks of the same G-skill ram. The wife uses this computer primarily now.










We have a vinyl sticker maker at work that is used for various things. The guy that knows how to operate it was nice enough to make me some case stickers.





And this is actually the case I have had for my sandy build. Don't have a pic of it with components installed and probably never will as I'll be pulling them out soon. I think I just wanted a change from Thermaltake Armors or something - so I have a new case for it that I am currently working on. Now if I can find someone local to buy this one. A few changes to it since these pictures were taken, but you get the idea.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2011)

like the colors..great job.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2011)

That looks like an interesting build. Looking forward to some updates if possible.


----------



## spectrus77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi .... one more gtx 560 ti/oc... enjoy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Did you cut off your hand too?



Nope nearly stabbed myself in the leg though, it's all good! 


(FIH) The Don said:


> would he be writing if he had lol



The hospital is a 45 minute walk from where I live so I probably would of stayed at home and on TPU typing away 




Also @ The thermaltake case, looks great! Love the older TT cases when they used to be made mostly out of steel , kinda regret selling my one now.


..... Might go get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> Hi .... one more gtx 560 ti/oc... enjoy.
> 
> [url]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7681/dscf0849v.jpg[/URL]



Looks too amazing.  Please delete the pics...


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 1, 2011)

looks pretty nice but if you make it one scheme it would be rock


----------



## gnargnargnar (Dec 1, 2011)

Decided to start tinkering with the new case build for my newer computer (currently the red/blue thermaltake a few posts up). Of course the wife has the digital camera with her, so I'll make due with my cellphone.

I went with a Corsair Graphite Series 600T White Edition. I saw the case and fell in love with it.
I have also ordered a full acrylic panel from mnpctech for it.

First up, I decided to throw my PSU in. The sticker on the side was nice enough to come off very cleanly to be stuck to the top of the box "in case". Hooray for my OCD.

Used the red thumbscrews I had lying around. At the moment, the case will have some red accents here and there. This may change later.






It was a tiny bit tricky to get this thing installed with the included "anti-vibration thingys" that wrap around the corners, but I got it. There were some yellow wires showing through the thin sleeving on the main power, so I wrapped some black sleeving around it to hide them.





Next up was the hard drive rack. I currently have a SSD for OS and a 1TB HD for "other". I don't forsee adding more than one additional, so I wanted to get rid of the top HD rack to open up some more air flow from the front.






I figured as much, but was pleased to see that the rack was able to move back closer to the PSU as well. I had to pop the front white bezel off of the case to get the little plastic "booster" that the rack used to sit on out of there. It was scary as the plastic tabs were extremely thin, but it came off and went back on like a champ.

I plan on doing some water cooling in the future, utilizing this newfound space as well. I could probably also put a 30mm deep fan here to replace these 20mm, but we shall see about that later.






They had already caught my eye several times and I knew they would be a sore thumb in my black case, so the rainbow ends of the front panel wires had to go. My solution: Plasti-Dip spray. It dries matte black, is flexible, and is generally easy to remove when things go wrong.






I masked off the connectors to the top edge, and pinched them off to ensure nothing would get into the vital parts. I didn't want to get any overspray on my beautiful case, but also didnt want to remove the top panel, so I utilized the box and the hole that it came with.







And that's where I am currently. Waiting for the 2nd (final) coat of plasti-dip to dry. I flexed and twisted the wires around some in between coats to make sure I hit everywhere. Takes about 15 minutes to dry.


----------



## gnargnargnar (Dec 2, 2011)

Finished it up tonight after work.

Installed motherboard (ASUS Sabertooth), processor (i5-2500K), ram (Corsair Vengeance) and cooler (Zalman) in one easy shot due to it being pre-assembled in another case.





Next came "The Brick" (ASUS GTX570 DCII). She has a little sag to her on the front end, so I also remedied this today by making a steel brace that sits on the HD cage and helps her up. A coat of plasti-dip later and it blends right in with the rest of the case.





Some power cords strung up (purchased red sleeved extenders for the 24 & 8 pin power as I swore I would never sleeve another PSU after the last two). Also found a suitable place for the vinyl Corsair decal I had the guy at work make me.






And 2.5 hours of sigh-inducing cable management later it is together. Fired right up and everything works.









Future plans include a few things. I have a full clear acrylic side panel on order from mnpctech, but the default side panel does not look too shabby.

When the full side panel arrives, I may paint the fan housings. Disassemble the fan, mask off the important parts, and use a hole punch on some masking tape. Put the tiny circles just over the LED, pointing towards the blades. Get some Krylon Fusion (for plastics) and paint it all. Peel off the little circles with tweezers before the paint dries. Basically turns this:






Into this and cuts down on the overpowering glow outside of the fan blades. I think I may prefer this on the white fans once I get the full acrylic window, so I'm not getting blinded.






Water cooling has also interested me for a long while.... but I also love the look of the Zalman. So we shall see.

I love this case. Very sharp looking. I have also never had the pleasure of such a comprehensive cable management system. The placement of the cable holes and the rubber grommets to hide it all are spot on.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 2, 2011)

gnargnargnar said:


> Finished it up tonight after work.
> ......
> I love this case. Very sharp looking. I have also never had the pleasure of such a comprehensive cable management system. The placement of the cable holes and the rubber grommets to hide it all are spot on.



Very nice work! Good idea using the box as a mask! Can we see a pic of the finished job on the front panel connectors after using the Plasti-Dip please? I'm interested in how it looks


----------



## ReaperX87 (Dec 2, 2011)

I posted a long time ago and here is my updated rig.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

red color reminds me of kinky stuff.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Dec 2, 2011)

RED LIGHT DISTRICT!!! LMAO But yeah I agree


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 2, 2011)

Ever thought about maybe some more Red lights in there?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2011)

The plasti dip idea was brilliant!  Rig looks amazing!


----------



## gnargnargnar (Dec 2, 2011)

ReaperX87 said:


> I posted a long time ago and here is my updated rig.
> 
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l38/Xombie87/HAF 932 Watercooled/IMG_1071.jpg
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l38/Xombie87/HAF 932 Watercooled/IMG_1068.jpg
> ...



I'm pretty sure my Mass Effect character had visions of your PC off and on. Your username does not help clear these suspicions at all.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 2, 2011)

i am building a spare/htpc rig but i don't have pictures i do have a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GUbAWd5jEw


----------



## ReaperX87 (Dec 3, 2011)

lmao yeah I know there is alot of red but my two favorite colors are black and red.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 3, 2011)

its like in the submarine with red alarm


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2011)

Proper pictures later:
















Yes, that's Garlic Bread.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

Where?  All i see is blackness...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Where?  All i see is blackness...



... On the table.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 5, 2011)

Warding off the Vampires, I see.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 5, 2011)

stefanels said:


> Finally i managed to take some picture with my setup... Excuse the dusty PC...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/000_1164 1.jpg
> ...



i would very much like to have your desktop wallpaper.. where can i get it lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Proper pictures later:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111205/Comp (1).jpg
> 
> ...



I hate you piggy, you and you're bargain basement epic rig.

And your damn garlic bread too!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

Still don't see it????

Anyway, my PC ATM is without a CPU and without ram.  Everything is being parted out for upgrades...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 5, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Still don't see it????
> 
> Anyway, my PC ATM is without a CPU and without ram.  Everything is being parted out for upgrades...



It's where the mouse mat should be, look delicious if not slightly over done.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind.  I have the brightness down to 10% on my monitors at work.  I cranked it up to 100 and I could make something out...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Yes, that's Garlic Bread.



Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 5, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Did you bring enough for everyone?



When i pass it, i'll pop it in a box and post you some


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 5, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> When i pass it, i'll pop it in a box and post you some



Nevermind.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well it came in today!! ASRock Pro3-M Z68 Motherboard!!! 

NOW I NEED A 2600K BADLY!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely cityscape.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well it came in today!! ASRock Pro3-M Z68 Motherboard!!!
> 
> NOW I NEED A 2600K BADLY!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111205/z68.jpg


wow... for now im attached to socket 2011 with quad channel
its gonna be rock


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> wow... for now im attached to socket 2011 with quad channel
> its gonna be rock



From the gaming stand point, the quad channel ram does not have much effect over 2600K. I also plan on 1155 IB cpu when they release as well 

UPDATE!

In the middle of a trade for a 2600K and should be shipped soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2011)

Quad channel has its pro's, I can think of a couple uses if you pair it with right board that has 8 dimms and tons of memory available.

@Brandon

Awaiting patiently for your benches bro!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Quad channel has its pro's, I can think of a couple uses if you pair it with right board that has 8 dimms and tons of memory available.
> 
> @Brandon
> 
> Awaiting patiently for your benches bro!



Me too! I get excited by the minute. Tonight I have to make a full image of my raid 0 setup so if it doesnt like the new intel chipset then I can format both drives and redo the raid.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> From the gaming stand point, the quad channel ram does not have much effect over 2600K. I also plan on 1155 IB cpu when they release as well
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> In the middle of a trade for a 2600K and should be shipped soon


yeah quad is double of dual channel

oh i forgot the UEFI is a must for today board


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok my x58 setup is shipped out to angry and I have the new motherboard mounted!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2011)

looks like you need an extra case to hold your wiring


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok my x58 setup is shipped out to angry and I have the new motherboard mounted!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pictures/IMG_20111207_093727.jpg



Oh my the wires


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2011)

Just need the CPU now Brandon.  Any word when you are going to receive it?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok my x58 setup is shipped out to angry and I have the new motherboard mounted!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pictures/IMG_20111207_093727.jpg



you plan to install processor later?
with these thigh area, must need more effort


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> looks like you need an extra case to hold your wiring



LOL My NZXT vulcan is small but I will sort it out once the processor is installed and running.



Darkleoco said:


> Oh my the wires



See above ^



Chicken Patty said:


> Just need the CPU now Brandon.  Any word when you are going to receive it?



It was shipped today so im guessing saturday if USPS doesnt screw around.



micropage7 said:


> you plan to install processor later?
> with these thigh area, must need more effort



I will probably take the video card and wireless card back out before I install but Its not too bad after that.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL My NZXT vulcan is small but I will sort it out once the processor is installed and running.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on getting that 2600K upgrade btw


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been a while. I've gone from X58/i7-930 to P67/2500K as my main system.
Having a go at Street Fighter 4 AE at the moment. I'm not very good but, I feel 
I have, ahem, "ascended" as I can now FADC!







Will be adding a second HD5850 and installing the H60 tomorrow.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 9, 2011)

This case is bad for running wires. I need a bigger case badly.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> This case is bad for running wires. I need a bigger case badly.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/IMG142.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111208/After.jpg



Oh my god  that case looks crammed beyond all belief


----------



## DreamReaver (Dec 9, 2011)

After 8 months of buying parts and waiting, my rig is finally built, and it shall be named DreamReaver XS, my first complete new build in about 15 years, yes it has been a while, usually i just upgrades bits and pieces.





















DreamReaver XS

Case: 			Thermaltake Level 10 GT
CPU: 			Intel i7 3960x
Cooler:		Zalamn CNPS12X
Motherboard: 		ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
RAM: 			32Gb G.Skill Ripjaws Z quadchannel @1600Mhz
Videocard: 		ASUS MARS II 3Gb GTX580SLi
Power Supply: 	Corsair AX1200 80 Plus Gold
Harddrives:		Western Digital Caviar Green 1 TB
			Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
			Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB x 2 in RAID 0
			SSD OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 240GB
			SSD OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB PCI-E

Miscellaneous:	Hauppauge HVR-2210 Media Center
			Visiontek Bigfoot Killer 2100
			SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatality Champion Series

Connected:       Dell 30” U3011 Monitor
			BENQ E2200 HD monitor
			Logitech G19 Keyboard & G13 Gamecontroller
			Logitech G700 Mouse
			Logitech G 5500 Speakers
			Razer Megadolan Headphones


----------



## btarunr (Dec 9, 2011)

Epic build, but holy graphics card bend batman!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Epic build, but holy graphics card bend batman!



Needs a PCIex Brace to hold up the video card.

*update*

My 2600K and a stick of 2GB DDR3 should be here today!! (So the tracking info says)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Needs a PCIex Brace to hold up the video card.
> 
> *update*
> 
> My 2600K and a stick of 2GB DDR3 should be here today!! (So the tracking info says)



i bet your so anxious it makes you sick


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 9, 2011)

DreamReaver ! Holy crap that is humongous !

hmm your setup needs watercooling deserve the BEST !


----------



## specks (Dec 9, 2011)

I hate seeing that card snap


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

That MARS II would be fine in my case. Maybe we should swap cards just to be safe?


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 9, 2011)

DreamReaver said:


> After 8 months of buying parts and waiting, my rig is finally built, and it shall be named DreamReaver XS, my first complete new build in about 15 years, yes it has been a while, usually i just upgrades bits and pieces.
> 
> http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af192/DreamReaver/DreamReaverXS4.jpg
> 
> ...



 "Ladies & gentlemen, here lies the worlds most expensive desktop computer" clap clap clap clap 

Jokes aside, beyond epic build there man but ONLY! 32GB of RAM bro, come on you need more then that lol


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/IMAG0453.jpg



Seems legit to me.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/IMAG0453.jpg



see now I just wanna stick my finger through that piece of paper to see if there's a hole there


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I can see the hole right through the paper...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

Did anyone go look at the price tag on that Mars II GPU? lol someone lives with mom and dad !

ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5 GeForce GTX 580 x2 (Fermi) ...


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 9, 2011)

For 1500$ you can buy 3XGTX580 

GIGABYTE GV-N580UD-15I GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 153...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2011)

better yet lol

EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB...


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 9, 2011)

The gigabyte looks better and has better cooling


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 9, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Did anyone go look at the price tag on that Mars II GPU? lol someone lives with mom and dad !
> 
> ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5 GeForce GTX 580 x2 (Fermi) ...



D:

What the!

I think I'd just get a 590 and ghetto rig two 120mm vga coolers onto it ( there's just about enough room if my in eye rulers are working correctly)

Or yeah, dual 580s is fine too.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> see now I just wanna stick my finger through that piece of paper to see if there's a hole there



Please don't.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 9, 2011)

What's missing from this picture? Besides some decent cable management.






Give up? I'll help out, no effin crossfire bridges!! All this time I have been purchasing motherboards  
with video card bridges thinking that there were both SLI and Crossfire ones.
Now that I've finally got a second HD 5850 I discover every single bridge (about 7-8) that I have is for SLI. 
Anyway I just ordered a crossfire pair off ebay but that is gonna take about 2 weeks to get to me.

The H60 is looking lovely though


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 9, 2011)

I was also going to say lack of PCI-E power cables connected 

Just got my second ASUS GTX 570 Direct CU II in the mail. Going to grab the good camera and take some proper pix!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2011)

Quick and dirty run at bone stock.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Vincy Boy said:


> What's missing from this picture? Besides some decent cable management.
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6483114683_3b7e9b4c52_b.jpg
> 
> ...



Normally AMD cards come with a bridge in the packaging :S

Also add an extra fan to that h60 man! It has the space


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Normally AMD cards come with a bridge in the packaging :S
> 
> Also add an extra fan to that h60 man! It has the space



Yeah unfortunately it's not true for Sapphire at least, when I got both my cards at the same time they both had no crossfire bridge inside, I had to turn my room inside out to find a bridge under all my junk .


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

random said:


> Yeah unfortunately it's not true for Sapphire at least, when I got both my cards at the same time they both had no crossfire bridge inside I had to turn my room inside out to find a bridge under all my junk .



I got some with my both my Sapphire 6870s ( unless BearJesus sent me them along with the cards which could be a possibility )


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems odd to not have them included with your cards


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I got some with my both my Sapphire 6870s ( unless BearJesus sent me them along with the cards which could be a possibility )





Darkleoco said:


> Seems odd to not have them included with your cards



I think it's only for certain non-reference cards as the crossfire bridge is missing from the accessory list from the shop.


----------



## JATownes (Dec 10, 2011)

yea, that is odd.  Every card I have ever purchased came with one.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

JATownes said:


> yea, that is odd.  Every card I have ever purchased came with one.



+1 for your avatar 

EDIT: But yeah Vincy Boy's cards look like reference cards so idk why it wouldn't come with bridges.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 10, 2011)

I hate the fact that I bought my GTX 580 soon after the launch!


I also want a DirectCU II i love three slots beasts !


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> I hate the fact that I bought my GTX 580 soon after the launch!
> 
> 
> I also want a DirectCU II i love three slots beasts !



Just buy an after market heatsink man easy to get an epic one.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 10, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Just buy an after market heatsink man easy to get an epic one.



+1 to that, Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II Cooler probably performs better anyway.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_314&products_id=17525


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 10, 2011)

random said:


> +1 to that, Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II Cooler probably performs better anyway.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_314&products_id=17525



It performs a lot better, even at default settings it beats the stock cooling by 20-25 degrees Celsius ( direct cu is like 10 degrees)

You should be able to spend around £20-£30 on a GPU cooler and that would match the direct cu I imagine.

Look at the difference between Direct Cu and Accerlero Xtreme










Much much better design IMO.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 10, 2011)

random said:


> +1 for your avatar
> 
> EDIT: But yeah Vincy Boy's cards look like reference cards so idk why it wouldn't come with bridges.



I've had the first card for quite a while now, I just simply lost the bridge that it came with but the new one was just packed in a brown box in an anti-static bag and bubble wrap.

Anyway the new card is trouble. It's crashing when I play games or try furmark etc. If I run the fan at 100% it generally works. Seems to crash approaching 60 degrees C. Posted a thread here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156493.
Just my horrid luck


----------



## specks (Dec 10, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/Capture133.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111209/Capture132912.jpg
> 
> Quick and dirty run at bone stock.



I can haz one?


----------



## potanda (Dec 10, 2011)

Im embarrassed but heree if i ever have any spare time il probably clean her up :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't think I'll be keeping both of these Direct CU II cards for long. I knew the top GPU would run hotter than the bottom one, but this is absurd. After a half hour of BF3, bottom GPU maxed at 48C, top at 85C. I have a feeling something's wrong with BF3 and SLI, too but the top card is starved for air. Might swap over to dual EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Classified cards, or get a single GTX 580 3GB.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im a single card fella as well. I say get the 580 3GB!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Don't think I'll be keeping both of these Direct CU II cards for long. I knew the top GPU would run hotter than the bottom one, but this is absurd. After a half hour of BF3, bottom GPU maxed at 48C, top at 85C. I have a feeling something's wrong with BF3 and SLI, too but the top card is starved for air. Might swap over to dual EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Classified cards, or get a single GTX 580 3GB.



That happened to me a while back when I was running dual 4870's.  Top card was starving big time of air.  I ghetto rigged a fan in front of the cards and that dropped temps drastically on the top card, but still a big difference from the bottom one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2481687#post2481687

Trying to make the decision here. I'll leave this thread back to topic.


----------



## Kast (Dec 11, 2011)

Ordered a few new things this week




Im finally happy with the overall look and feel
of this build. Always wanted a clear side panel for my 
Phantom and I love it.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 11, 2011)

Crappy picture, but recent change:


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 12, 2011)

As promised:


----------



## Crazykenny (Dec 12, 2011)

So happy I switched to a Intel in this build.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just picked these up for my new sandy bridge setup!

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

Intel XMP certified, designed for Intel P67 & Z68
1600Mhz CL9 1.5V


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Crappy picture, but recent change:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111210/072.jpg



LOL intel chip with FX cooler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> LOL intel chip with FX cooler.



highway was dogging him about that last night on team speak LOLZ.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 12, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> LOL intel chip with FX cooler.



Pulled the H70 off, popped on the AMD cooler, installed software, made the light green, lost 10c in load and 5c idle.

I don't care who made it.  Works damn good.


No playing favorites for me!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Pulled the H70 off, popped on the AMD cooler, installed software, made the light green, lost 10c in load and 5c idle.
> 
> I don't care who made it.  Works damn good.
> 
> ...



That what they make duct tape for right dave LOLZ!

What do you think of the ram I just ordered for my sandy?^^^


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 12, 2011)

I got a set, works great at stock. Doesn't overclock very well, but it's damn cheap, so who cares?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I got a set, works great at stock. Doesn't overclock very well, but it's damn cheap, so who cares?



Yea, I doubt I will go over stock on the ram, maybe 1866 or somthing if it will take it but more than likely just stock


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 13, 2011)

Small update


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 13, 2011)

Way to cover your door intake fan. 

Would be nice if the inside was white too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 13, 2011)

I personally think a white inside would be too much white. I like the added heatsink on the northbridge area. Now all you need is some more noctua stickers to put on all the fan hubs, and some 40mm noctuas for the northbridge heatsink and you're good to go!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Pulled the H70 off, popped on the AMD cooler, installed software, made the light green, lost 10c in load and 5c idle.
> 
> I don't care who made it.  Works damn good.
> 
> ...





Is there a retail equivalent of this cooler? If you ever sell that DIBS.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah its called Antec Kuhler 920 or Corsair H70 both are the same.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 13, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah its called Antec Kuhler 920 or Corsair H70 both are the same.



Basically, yep. Different fans though. They are damn loud at full speed, but it still does the job better than the H70 thanks to being ble to ramp up the fanspeed, while the H70 doesn't have PWM fans. The Antec 920 would probably perform just the same though.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry I don't have a good camera, using my smartphone to take this photo lol. New Rasa Kit! very happy with it at the moment.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Small update
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111212/IMG_0246.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111212/IMG_0248.jpg



Looks like someone's been trading sex for hardware again :shadedshu


----------



## specks (Dec 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Looks like someone's been trading sex for hardware again :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 13, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> yeah its called Antec Kuhler 920 or Corsair H70 both are the same.



Oh I thought the temperature difference he has was from a tweaked design rather than better fans.



Thanks though.


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey all... Got some new bits today, so I thought I would add pics here 

New stuff: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T, 8GB DDR3 1600 (Corsair Vengeance), and an MSI 990FXA-GD65 mobo  Pretty stoked I ended up with the 1100T, since I ordered a 1090T... 

Please note I took the pics while I was still busy building... I will take some "final product" pics later


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 14, 2011)

Santa came early this year and dropped a new toy by my door, it's not supposed to come out until the 16th, but I won't tell Creative if you guys don't tell either 


























I like the PCIe version much better than the USB version, this one is fully surround as opposed to "virtual surround", and it takes full advantage of my speakers 

I hope you guys like the new pics


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 14, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Santa came earlier this year and dropped a new toy at my door, it's not supposed to come out until the 16th, but I won't tell Creative if you guys don't tell either
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111214/IMG_3315.jpg
> 
> ...



I knew that was your rig Warlock and I didn't even look at your name or avatar, I just saw the 3 GTX580's and boom, knew it was your rig very nice, can it play crysis?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 14, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I knew that was your rig Warlock and I didn't even look at your name or avatar, I just saw the 3 GTX580's and boom, knew it was your rig very nice, can it play crysis?



Thanks mate! 

I bet you guys are bored of seeing my system's pictures already!  

And yes, you bet it can


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I bet you guys are bored of seeing my system's pictures already!
> 
> And yes, you bet in can



No.

We are not.

Please keep posting.  Someday, I'll be in the same room as my PC and I'll post some new pics.  How's the sound card?  I have had nothing but (driver) problems with my Sound Blaster cards, but that's probably changed in the last year or so.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> No.
> 
> We are not.
> 
> Please keep posting.  Someday, I'll be in the same room as my PC and I'll post some new pics.  How's the sound card?  I have had nothing but (driver) problems with my Sound Blaster cards, but that's probably changed in the last year or so.



Thanks  I haven't had any problems with my sound card drivers in a while, not since I started using Win7, funny think is creative don't even update their drivers that often either... but to be honest with you, I think they are delivering a solid package at the moment, haven't had that much time to test this new card yet, but I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

My problems started with my transition to Win7.  I was so pumped when I installed my SB Titanium and started to play BFBC2.

Then the squeals started, and wouldn't stop.  So I pulled it and went back to on board.  I should give it a shot again.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 14, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> My problems started with my transition to Win7.  I was so pumped when I installed my SB Titanium and started to play BFBC2.
> 
> Then the squeals started, and wouldn't stop.  So I pulled it and went back to on board.  I should give it a shot again.



Sorry to hear that  I had more problems with Vista, that's funny huh? 

I just removed my X-Fi from this PC, and it didn't give any problems before,  hope your experience is better this time


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, I'll check it out when I get my PC set up again.  Been gaming on my G74 lappy.  I should post pictures of that, lol.


----------



## techtard (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the new Creative card decent? I read somewhere that they were just really basic sound cards with a fancy cover, marked up a lot. 

I'm in the market for a sound card, my onboard sound gets hammered in some games, and crashes my system.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2011)

Kast said:


> Ordered a few new things this week
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/003-1.jpg
> Im finally happy with the overall look and feel
> of this build. Always wanted a clear side panel for my
> ...



Nice Phantom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2011)

That sound are looks great man!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 14, 2011)

techtard said:


> Is the new Creative card decent? I read somewhere that they were just really basic sound cards with a fancy cover, marked up a lot.
> 
> I'm in the market for a sound card, my onboard sound gets hammered in some games, and crashes my system.



There's an ongoing debate about on board vs discrete sound cards, and this is not the right thread to discuss it  but I can tell you the current sound core chip packs four DSP cores, so it it has quite a bit more horse power under the hood than your average C-Media or Realtek audio chips, and this extra power is used for some cool features like vertical positional sound and enhancing compressed audio so it has a wider range, among other nice tricks  

There's some other things like better DACs, gold plated connectors, better signal to noise reduction ratio and EMI shielding for higher fidelity sound, in the end it all depends on whether you need those features or not.

I hope you find a discrete sound card that covers all your needs 




Chicken Patty said:


> That sound are looks great man!!



I know huh... It really is a nice looking little piece of hardware


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

*My new build Corei5 2500k*

Hey guys, still a bit of cable management needed, but here she is all in action with the Asus 6950 Direct CUii at 940/1400 shaders unlocked... and the core i5 2500k@5.0ghz

I painted the inside of the case black with some black hammerite and i'm happy with the looks.
Was a bit of a rush job as i couldn't wait to get the goodies installed. 





















a bit of feedback would be appreciated


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 15, 2011)

dipsta said:


> Hey guys, still a bit of cable management needed, but here she is all in action with the Asus 6950 Direct CUii at 940/1400 shaders unlocked... and the core i5 2500k@5.0ghz
> 
> I painted the inside of the case black with some black hammerite and i'm happy with the looks.
> Was a bit of a rush job as i couldn't wait to get the goodies installed.
> ...



Looks really good the next thing I would do is some more cable management and some cable sleeving w/ Cable extensions.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 15, 2011)

[
it's cold in my room brrr


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Looks really good the next thing I would do is some more cable management and some cable sleeving w/ Cable extensions.



Ok mate what would u suggest i do exactly fella and thanks :0)


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd flip the rad around so the fittings are on the front of the case. route tubing from pump to rad, to cpu to res to pump. Rotate the block 90 degrees so the tubing is one up and one down.

Buy a fan for the ram, or cobble something together.

Otherwise, I think it looks great.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 15, 2011)

dipsta said:


> Hey guys, still a bit of cable management needed, but here she is all in action with the Asus 6950 Direct CUii at 940/1400 shaders unlocked... and the core i5 2500k@5.0ghz
> 
> I painted the inside of the case black with some black hammerite and i'm happy with the looks.
> Was a bit of a rush job as i couldn't wait to get the goodies installed.
> ...



I hate painting myself, so good job.  Red and black is classic.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 15, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Mine
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/DSC_0116.jpg



how low are the temps on that phase you use? The board seems scarcely insulated for what i expect should be less then -25c°!


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 15, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how low are the temps on that phase you use? The board seems scarcely insulated for what i expect should be less then -25c°!



No idea, CPU's built in temp sensor stops working below -10c and it never goes above -10c when running Intel Burn Test at 5Ghz!

I would say -20c'ish under load and -30c on idle..Maybe even colder...

There's more then enough insulation, If it's applied properly then you don't need loads of it 

It's in a ASUS P67 Sabertooth mobo now anyway


----------



## Enigma8750 (Dec 16, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Mine
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/DSC_0116.jpg



Nice overclocker..  refrigerated cpu..  Wow..


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

my Ice to Warlock's Fire:


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> my Ice to Warlock's Fire:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5834/newloop1.jpg
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4297/newloop2.jpg



Oooohh me do likey alot  Time to edit your system specs 

So when can I expect it to arrive at my place?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't see myself going Down Under anytime soon.  Besides, this thing's a bitch to carry up the stairs.  I can't imagine carrying it half-way across the globe...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2011)

@Warlock

I f'ing hate you lol So jelly


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> my Ice to Warlock's Fire:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5834/newloop1.jpg
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4297/newloop2.jpg



Dammit, even I'm jelly. Nicely done!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2011)

T_ski, I wish you didn't post that man.

Now I want water again more than ever but there's no way I can afford it!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

Eh, I had all the watercooling parts left over from my last build.  Never get rid of the good stuff...


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Eh, I had all the watercooling parts left over from my last build.  Never get rid of the good stuff...



Well I know that now all my WC gear is gone 


Silly thing is I spent the proceeds on silly things rather than things I needed so regret it more than normal 


Ahh well, when I get another job I'll invest in a nice 420mm rad and some nice pumps and fans : ]


Good job on making me look at my own rig and pull a face like this though


----------



## specks (Dec 16, 2011)

You all have frigin sweet rigs! 

I am jelly!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2011)

me gusta


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> my Ice to Warlock's Fire:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5834/newloop1.jpg
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4297/newloop2.jpg



That has to be the cleanest, most beautiful loop I have ever seen.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2011)

I love making loops with small tubing runs.  It looks SOOOO much better than big loops.  The downside, of course, it everything is fairly difficult to move around and pull out of the case.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 16, 2011)

t_ski said:


> my Ice to Warlock's Fire:
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/5834/newloop1.jpg
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4297/newloop2.jpg



Thanks for the pics, your build shows your dedication to your craft, I really love how clean it looks, awesome!


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 16, 2011)

Should be able to post some good pictures of my rig later tonight


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sandy Bridge rig complete!! (before you say cable management, I will be doing this when the time comes)


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just received my "new" used 5850 from a friend... Pics included  

I'm ashamed to admit that my PC needs a blow out... Living near a freeway is not cool.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2011)

Well heres mine  and last time i posted here my cards were bending from my 2 Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus's but you can now see i fixed this problem


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 18, 2011)

nice fix


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 18, 2011)

My Cosmos S


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sandy Bridge rig complete!! (before you say cable management, I will be doing this when the time comes)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Newram.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Cathodes.jpg



Yay Vulcan!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice at least with both of your AXP's you have a little space unlike mine.

Here is build i did for a friend recently:


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sandy Bridge rig complete!! (before you say cable management, I will be doing this when the time comes)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Newram.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111217/Cathodes.jpg



hi brandon,

complete ?? if i see that cable mess i get a heartattack  

how it runs ? hopefully you feel kinda sad that you switched in the other league


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 19, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111219/IMG_0380.jpg



Dude. You must have really oc'd that thing.

There's a wormhole forming over your CPU.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)

LMFAO. Naw cpu cooler is just NDA right now


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 19, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111219/IMG_0380.jpg



Awesome build there man Your CPU cooler is making me blind while sucking my soul in


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 19, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> LMFAO. Naw cpu cooler is just NDA right now



Are you a reviewer? 

Never knew, send me links!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 19, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Dude. You must have really oc'd that thing.
> 
> There's a wormhole forming over your CPU.



Sucks away the heat, and adds some power for quantum computing


----------



## specks (Dec 19, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> My Cosmos S
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/My Computer Pictures/2011-02-25182934.jpg
> 
> ...



I really like the fans. What are they?


----------



## freakshow (Dec 19, 2011)

specks said:


> I really like the fans. What are they?



u think there XIGMATEK


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Thrackan (Dec 19, 2011)

That's not a PC, that's an exhibition...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

better be for the time it took to make it look like that *insert 70's pron music*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> hi brandon,
> 
> complete ?? if i see that cable mess i get a heartattack
> 
> how it runs ? hopefully you feel kinda sad that you switched in the other league



LOL Thats why I said in my post "before you say cable management, I will be doing this when the time comes" HAHAH!


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL Thats why I said in my post "before you say cable management, I will be doing this when the time comes" HAHAH!



like last time  where you was still on amd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> like last time  where you was still on amd



I had a X58 PC


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> i had a x58 pc



ok


----------



## specks (Dec 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111219/DSC05426.jpg



Damn it peet you always make me jelly!

Anyways, thanks for giving me another pic to feast my eyes on.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111219/DSC05426.jpg



So... you know when i come over? Am i getting that case as a present?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> So... you know when i come over? Am i getting that case as a present?



Tell ya what, you get that bathtub rowed all the way over here, and I will give you this Danger Den!


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 19, 2011)

Great side-window on that case. Reminds me of me factory bend piece of clear plastic I use as 
window. Though it has no DD logo on it


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

Laurijan said:


> Great side-window on that case. Reminds me of me factory bend piece of clear plastic I use as
> window. Though it has no DD logo on it



This is just cut acrylic to fit in the frame the rest of the case makes. The logo is actually cut into the black inner pieces


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Tell ya what, you get that bathtub rowed all the way over here, and I will give you this Danger Den!



You know i will. That case is effectively mine. Keep it to one side.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess I could put a life jacket on it and you could nab it half way, save yourself some rowing


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)

Or he could hire some guinea pigs to row like the geico commercial


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

Or i could just use that crazy invention: the Plane


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

hmmm, buy the case and pay for shipping, or pay twice as much for a ticket and have the TSA tell you that you can't fly back with it.....priceless!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2011)

w00t


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> hmmm, buy the case and pay for shipping, or pay twice as much for a ticket and have the TSA tell you that you can't fly back with it.....priceless!



Fine. Wanted to come over and show you how to drink... But no...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh jees, so now I gotta wait until you are 21 to give you this case? Supposing you aren't trying to partake in any illegal activities during you stay in our great country are you?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm good either way


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 19, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> hmmm, buy the case and pay for shipping, or pay twice as much for a ticket and have the TSA tell you that you can't fly back with it.....priceless!



since they might think he carries a bomb hahaha

they caught me with a big jar of skippy @ X-ray , hmmmmmm what is this, hands up.....
hey idiots its skippy dooh, lucky you preffered best brand ..... pass


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have details still to refine,but phase one of adding touchscreen monitor to case is complete


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have details still to refine,but phase one of adding touchscreen monitor to case is complete
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/IMG_0408623.jpg


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have details still to refine,but phase one of adding touchscreen monitor to case is complete
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/IMG_0408623.jpg



Why you blur the CPU  cooler? Huh!? 

Nice touch screen.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> LMFAO. Naw cpu cooler is just NDA right now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have details still to refine,but phase one of adding touchscreen monitor to case is complete
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/IMG_0408623.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2011)

Athlon, can you give model number on the touch screen?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2011)

Its a tovis LTG 0634


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pfff...... I laugh at you air and water cooled folk! Mwahahaha...


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Pfff...... I laugh at you air and water cooled folk! Mwahahaha...
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/1324414240986.jpg



System specs, temps, oc.......

Edit: You have a ASUS Sabertooth mb but I am not sure what chipset.


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 21, 2011)

HammerON said:


> System specs, temps, oc.......
> 
> Edit: You have a ASUS Sabertooth mb but I am not sure what chipset.



2500k @ 5Ghz

P67 Sabertooth

Idle -45c, Load -25c during Intel burn test


----------



## specks (Dec 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have details still to refine,but phase one of adding touchscreen monitor to case is complete
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/IMG_0408623.jpg



Stop hiding that cooler.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

thinkinng about getting this board 







and do a m-itx watercooled gaming rig 

should be fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thinkinng about getting this board
> 
> http://old.computersalg.dk/digitalContent/1188930.jpg
> 
> ...



I thought about this as well but Im doubting its OCing abilities!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

well it does 4ghz, and thats fine with me for a m-itx board lol

and for the price, you cant really expect a whole lot either.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 22, 2011)

did someone say mini itx?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

which H model are you using to cool it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2011)

That sucks don that you cannot change the voltage on the ITX board. I wonder why?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

dunno lol, maybe thats why its alot cheaper than the zotac


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 22, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> which H model are you using to cool it?



H50, H60 would fit too as would the 70/80... i have one fan in pull configuration.



brandonwh64 said:


> That sucks don that you cannot change the voltage on the ITX board. I wonder why?



Which ITX board?  I can change all voltages on mine...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2011)

z68, the pic i posted

you got the h55n i see, thats a whole different story


----------



## douglatins (Dec 22, 2011)

Summer here, so this is my 20C northbridge dropping tech






That 580 does keep itself cool, but boy does it heat up the case


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 23, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Summer here, so this is my 20C northbridge dropping tech
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111222/20111222_1726542.jpg
> 
> That 580 does keep itself cool, but boy does it heat up the case



GFX card>everything else .  I know the feeling - 570 OC in a ITX.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 23, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Summer here, so this is my 20C northbridge dropping tech
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111222/20111222_1726542.jpg
> 
> That 580 does keep itself cool, but boy does it heat up the case



OMG you have an Archon! I love that cooler!!! I'm such a 14 year old girl about that cooler, it's like my Justin Beiber.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 23, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> Pfff...... I laugh at you air and water cooled folk! Mwahahaha...
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/1324414240986.jpg



whoa what is that?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> whoa what is that?



Phase-change cooling.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 23, 2011)

where can i get one?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> where can i get one?



Go to a junk yard find an old freezer that still works, make one yourself 


That or pay an engineer to do it.


----------



## option350z (Dec 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Go to a junk yard find an old freezer that still works, make one yourself
> 
> 
> That or pay an engineer to do it.



Pay an engineer? Hell I don't know of any engineers that have any sort of skill in HVAC. Problem is today they teach from books with no real hands on training..Shoot I'm in Computer Engineering and most people don't even know how to wire a circuit properly or use a soldering iron... Anyway back on topic here, http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g49...press-Cooler_Express_Cooling_Units-Page1.html. That is where you can find some for sale. And very nice Level 10 GT Athlon. That in case touch monitor is sexy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone know of any 140x38 ( hell anything thicker than standard will do)Fans?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone know of any 140x38 ( hell anything thicker than standard will do)Fans?



Delta's. And lots of them.


----------



## Azma (Dec 23, 2011)

And my new cpu has arrived 






Now I need the motherboard  And memory Ooh and watercooling


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Delta's. And lots of them.



Links?

Searching for 140x38 yielded no results : [


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/TFA/TFA140x140x38.pdf


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/TFA/TFA140x140x38.pdf



Will that even run of the 12v line?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, the fan will run on a normal PSU fine. Just gotta make sure your math is right with the rest of the system...


----------



## douglatins (Dec 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> OMG you have an Archon! I love that cooler!!! I'm such a 14 year old girl about that cooler, it's like my Justin Beiber.



Its my fav too! Im just kinda sad since the havik could be better, but ill never know since im going WC rather soon


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the fan will run on a normal PSU fine. Just gotta make sure your math is right with the rest of the system...



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Will that even run of the 12v line?





Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, the fan will run on a normal PSU fine. Just gotta make sure your math is right with the rest of the system...



Operating voltage 30-60 volts... Are you sure?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2011)

Been thinking about painting case for so long,today i said F*k it and did it


----------



## specks (Dec 24, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Been thinking about painting case for so long,today i said F*k it and did it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111223/IMG_0477.jpg



Ok now show us the other cooler.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2011)

review will be up around CES time,Ill put it this way though. It's 3 degrees better than its bigger counterpart.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 24, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Been thinking about painting case for so long,today i said F*k it and did it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111223/IMG_0477.jpg



The things haaawt, I like how you have two red sticks of ram and two blue


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 24, 2011)

*stupid enough?*

lol is there someone on tpu stupid enough to let his 2600k run passive for (10mins) on stock clocks??
i know i am




sorry for the dual screen setup
rig atm




atleast it's silent and no game will stress my cpu that much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

I used to run My i7 920 D0 passive for a bit.  I just had to underclock/undervolt a bit and it worked great.  Silent as hell I'll tell you that.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)

new 3930K, running stock at the moment, will push the OC's after christmas eating/drinking


----------



## antuk15 (Dec 24, 2011)

xxdozer32 said:


> where can i get one?



Got it off Ebay for £120 delivered... 

They crop up on there now and then for stupid cheap money, This unit new and with the modifications it's had done would of cost over £1000 back in the day but because people don't use these any more, Demand has dropped and there value has dropped to stupid levels.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 24, 2011)

Kiex, RealTempGt will display all core temps. It's in the same folder as the realtemp .exe.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Its my fav too! Im just kinda sad since the havik could be better, but ill never know since im going WC rather soon



Lemme know if you'd like to trade it. I've got some goods to offer.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Kiex, RealTempGt will display all core temps. It's in the same folder as the realtemp .exe.



Thanks, nice spot! I just moved over the HDD from one of the 2600K rigs, so had that on auto start-up with windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks great KieX


----------



## Bow (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 24, 2011)

is fully built anew  except its case wasnt ready so giddy me just box built it(cardboard), good cooling though and it gives me time to mod the case whilst i can still play, id post a pic but im too busy rebooting every 5 mins

new PheniomII 960T (dosnt look like itll unlock at the min tut or wont let me)
crosshairV
mushkin 2133 11,11,11,28 but that wont go above 1600 at min :shadedshu
ol 5870 waterblocked with hookied water setup
4850 cfired and a revox2

ive some messin ahead woot


----------



## nt300 (Dec 24, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> T_ski, I wish you didn't post that man.
> 
> Now I want water again more than ever but there's no way I can afford it!


How about Corsair H80 or H100?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2011)

tomorrow i will take my rig apart, dust it off, put it together again, do the last small bits of modding, and then i prolly wont do more to it, other than sleeve the last of my psu when i get new sleeving


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 25, 2011)

nt300 said:


> How about Corsair H80 or H100?



Only the h100 does better than my air cooler, and not by much.

I mean proper water cooling.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 25, 2011)

KieX said:


> new 3930K, running stock at the moment, will push the OC's after christmas eating/drinking
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/P1010041.jpg



Is that another P9X79 Pro?  Looks like a few of us chose that board.  FYI, there was a new BIOS posted that improves ram compatability and OC ability.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, get the new BIOS. Works nicely.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 25, 2011)

I've downloaded it this morning, but I have yet to install it.  I probably won't get the chance until Monday when I have a day off from work and holidays are over.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> tomorrow i will take my rig apart, dust it off, put it together again, do the last small bits of modding, and then i prolly wont do more to it, other than sleeve the last of my psu when i get new sleeving



I still have that envelope you sent to me.  Need to get busy and do some more sleeving on the case wires!


----------



## KieX (Dec 25, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Is that another P9X79 Pro?  Looks like a few of us chose that board.  FYI, there was a new BIOS posted that improves ram compatability and OC ability.



Yup that's the one. Will be heading to the SB-E thread later to get some info on OC'ing this baby. Better go get that Bios then


----------



## spectrus77 (Dec 26, 2011)

One more upgrade, ASRock z68 ext4g3 and i5 2500K, enjoy.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 26, 2011)

nice rig!


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 26, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> One more upgrade, ASRock z68 ext4g3 and i5 2500K, enjoy.
> [url]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3071/dscf0266e.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1475/dscf0263c.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4366/dscf0269d.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2079/dscf0259e.jpg[/URL]



Nice rig and lighting


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)

Christmas present from the misses. 








Acer is for my main rig and the Dell is for my cruncher.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## KieX (Dec 27, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> One more upgrade, ASRock z68 ext4g3 and i5 2500K, enjoy.
> [url]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3071/dscf0266e.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1475/dscf0263c.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4366/dscf0269d.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2079/dscf0259e.jpg[/URL]



That is seriously sexy 



Radical_Edward said:


> Christmas present from the misses.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/c233b0a7-1.jpg
> 
> Acer is for my main rig and the Dell is for my cruncher.



Awesome present


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2011)

It's nice having a real monitor now. Plus I gave her the Hanns-G 21.5" and she's pretty happy with it. Since it has built in speakers and all.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 27, 2011)

spectrus77 said:


> One more upgrade, ASRock z68 ext4g3 and i5 2500K, enjoy.
> [url]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3071/dscf0266e.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1475/dscf0263c.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4366/dscf0269d.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2079/dscf0259e.jpg[/URL]



Good low light photos.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 28, 2011)

What's up guys?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvPPG.jpg
> 
> What's up guys?



I think we need to get a thread going at GN on crazy stuff like that.. I got one of my niece listening to my headphones... lol


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvPPG.jpg
> 
> What's up guys?



The cats search for the mouse


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvPPG.jpg
> 
> What's up guys?



Best pic ever!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 28, 2011)

New Eyefinity setup, 3x Acer s201hl 20" LED monitors:






Got a triple monitor stand on the way from amazon. Should be here friday.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 29, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> New Eyefinity setup, 3x Acer s201hl 20" LED monitors:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111228/IMG_20111228_140301.jpg
> 
> Got a triple monitor on the way from amazon. Should be here friday.



Triple monitor, or triple monitor stand?


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 29, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Triple monitor, or triple monitor stand?



yeah i meant stand haha


----------



## specks (Dec 29, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvPPG.jpg
> 
> What's up guys?



Nice pussies!


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> New Eyefinity setup, 3x Acer s201hl 20" LED monitors:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111228/IMG_20111228_140301.jpg
> 
> Got a triple monitor stand on the way from amazon. Should be here friday.



What did you come from?


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 30, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> What did you come from?



I had a 21.5" 1080p acer LED. Got a great deal on 2 of the 3 monitors at $70 each brand new and i traded my 21.5" for the 3rd 20". That was brand new also.


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 30, 2011)

This is it ftm


----------



## specks (Dec 30, 2011)

specs?

are those delta fans on the front?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2011)

Added sleeved extensions on the 24pin ATX and on the 3pin fan wires from the H100 (hard to see in the pic). The 8pin PCIe cables are next- once Amazon gets them back in stock. Dell U2412M makes a cameo in the background. 








MGF Derp said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6596905001_917695b44f_b.jpg
> 
> This is it ftm



NZXT Source 210? Are you planning on running water up front with the drive bays cut out?


----------



## specks (Dec 30, 2011)

Very clean! Nice job on the sleeving.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 30, 2011)

Dam,  that is clean!


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/yvPPG.jpg
> 
> What's up guys?



awww how cute home grown dust filters


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks amazing onedub!


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 30, 2011)

specks said:


> specs?
> 
> are those delta fans on the front?





theonedub said:


> NZXT Source 210? Are you planning on running water up front with the drive bays cut out?



Those are Ultra 3000's although I do have Delta's and Beta Evo's for it. And yes its a Source 210 with a cut out HDD rack for a 120.2 rad. Specs right now are Athlon II 440 unlocked, 4Gb Corsair DDR2, some MSI 785 board, 150Gb WD Raptor, 550W Rosewill pos, 8800GT that needs to die, and a water loop being built. But thats all irrelevant at the rate of which I change hardware lol.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 30, 2011)

MGF Derp said:


> Those are Ultra 3000's although I do have Delta's and Beta Evo's for it. And yes its a Source 210 with a cut out HDD rack for a 120.2 rad. Specs right now are Athlon II 440 unlocked, 4Gb Corsair DDR2, some MSI 785 board, 150Gb WD Raptor, 550W Rosewill pos, 8800GT that needs to die, and a water loop being built. But thats all irrelevant at the rate of which I change hardware lol.



How do you like that case? I just ordered one for work for a back up machine running 7 HDDs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 30, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still have that envelope you sent to me.  Need to get busy and do some more sleeving on the case wires!



sheeeet, thats more than a year ago lulz 

get going man


----------



## MGF Derp (Dec 30, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> How do you like that case? I just ordered one for work for a back up machine running 7 HDDs.



I like it, for what you pay for it you get your moneys worth. But then again thats my opinion.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 30, 2011)

The Source is a great buy- plenty of space for drives, massive airflow capability, decent cable management, and great looks. I built a computer in the 210 Elite a few months ago, can't remember if I posted pics of it before:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sheeeet, thats more than a year ago lulz
> 
> get going man



Just been busy with other things. . But I really do have to start back up!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread has enough black and white (no disrespect intended), how about some red


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> This thread has enough black and white (no disrespect intended), how about some red
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/32.jpg



Nice little phantom! Not sure it is red enough though. 

Which cpu cooler is that?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2011)

enermax


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=49&lv1=50&no=170


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

Techtu said:


> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j479/Techtu/PC2800111.jpg



Trust me to notice the Amber Leaf on the windowsill 
Looks like it anyway


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Trust me to notice the Amber Leaf on the windowsill
> Looks like it anyway



That would be correct!


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

Techtu said:


> That would be correct!



I'm a professional smoker it seems


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2011)

and there ain't nothing like a pro


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

Techtu said:


> and there ain't nothing like a pro



Too true 

Christmas has made me lazy:







Ignore the CD sitting face up by the router - it's the drivers for my wireless printer and has a huge crack in the CD.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 30, 2011)

What case is that? I love the side window being on the right.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

The Silverstone Raven 2 RV02. Most amazing case I've ever owned. Perfect if it goes in the right corner, not so perfect if not


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Perfect if it goes in the right corner



Wouldn't that be the left corner? /smartass


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## t_ski (Dec 30, 2011)

What's the controller on the right in the first pic?  I sometimes miss the old school days of coin-op video games...


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 30, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Wouldn't that be the left corner? /smartass



No the other left - right - I mean correct corner - GWAAA headf*ck!!! 



F1reFly said:


> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7030/011ef.jpg



what is that in the last pic? I can't guess what it is for the life of me!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 30, 2011)

here is the eyefinity setup with the stand. Thing is huge and weighs a ton. Sticks out a little more forward than i like but I do plan on buying a larger desk in a few months. Can't decided if I want to pick up a used 6970 or wait for 7950, cost being the main decideding factor. My 6870 just isnt cutting it in eyefinity.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats not a desk thats a plastic dinner table


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 30, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Thats not a desk thats a plastic dinner table



haha yes that is true. My parents bought it for me when I was a freshman in highschool and I am now a senior in college. Gotten a lot of good use the last 7-8 years. I plan on buying a real desk over spring break or when I graduate in may.


----------



## specks (Dec 31, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> This thread has enough black and white (no disrespect intended), how about some red
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/32.jpg



Red hot chili pc!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> here is the eyefinity setup with the stand. Thing is huge and weighs a ton. Sticks out a little more forward than i like but I do plan on buying a larger desk in a few months. Can't decided if I want to pick up a used 6970 or wait for 7950, cost being the main decideding factor. My 6870 just isnt cutting it in eyefinity.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/IMG_20111230_150606.jpg



Copenhagen69 has a nice deal on an Asus 6970:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129475


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 31, 2011)

Benching:








I fully understand why these 2011 chips don't come with heatsinks...


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 31, 2011)

found this at work had to upload it.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG THE BACTERIA!!! LuLz.


BTW, ewww. Someone needs to wash their hands, A LOT.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 31, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Copenhagen69 has a nice deal on an Asus 6970:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129475



I saw that. Wont have the funds till next week but if its still around I may bite.



catnipkiller said:


> found this at work had to upload it.
> [url]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6976/kopopokpo.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



eww. makes me want to throw up lol.


----------



## specks (Dec 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Benching:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44962&stc=1&d=1325302477
> ...



srsly, how many motherboards do you have?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 31, 2011)

well you figure he is the motherboard reviewer for tpu so...


----------



## specks (Dec 31, 2011)

I know but.. Mother of God!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 31, 2011)

specks said:


> I know but.. Mother of God!



It's really no big deal. As far as reviewers go, I don't actually cover that many "parts per year". Works out to about one every 2 weeks.

New year is almost here...gonna have to empty the shelves and try to fill it again in 2012.


----------



## OOZMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry about the lame quality. 

Put a DVD in front of screen to show relative size. Yes that's you there Athlon. 






Here's the studio.  And my beautiful girlfriend.


----------



## specks (Dec 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's really no big deal. As far as reviewers go, I don't actually cover that many "parts per year". Works out to about one every 2 weeks.
> 
> New year is almost here...gonna have to empty the shelves and try to fill it again in 2012.



I can haz?


----------



## renq (Dec 31, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> here is the eyefinity setup with the stand. Thing is huge and weighs a ton. Sticks out a little more forward than i like but I do plan on buying a larger desk in a few months. Can't decided if I want to pick up a used 6970 or wait for 7950, cost being the main decideding factor. My 6870 just isnt cutting it in eyefinity.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/IMG_20111230_150606.jpg


Was going to suggest making CF w/ another 6870, but your MoBo has only 1 PCI-Ex16


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 31, 2011)

OOZMAN said:


> http://oi41.tinypic.com/2qdvhw6.jpg
> Sorry about the lame quality.
> Put a DVD in front of screen to show relative size. Yes that's you there Athlon.
> http://oi40.tinypic.com/35c0tj8.jpg
> Here's the studio.  And my beautiful girlfriend.



What's she doing really fast with her hands?  Clapping?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 31, 2011)

probably nail polish or somthing like that lulz

dont ask me how i know


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 31, 2011)

BrooksyX said:


> here is the eyefinity setup with the stand. Thing is huge and weighs a ton. Sticks out a little more forward than i like but I do plan on buying a larger desk in a few months. Can't decided if I want to pick up a used 6970 or wait for 7950, cost being the main decideding factor. My 6870 just isnt cutting it in eyefinity.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111230/IMG_20111230_150606.jpg



Sweet baby jesus that's amazing...


also 19000th post C:


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Benching:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44962&stc=1&d=1325302477
> ...



Because the piss-ass little heatsinks that Intel gives with most CPU's wouldn't do anything for these?  Actually, it's more like extra money in Intel's pocket, as they know we won't ever use them anyway...



catnipkiller said:


> found this at work had to upload it.
> [url]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6976/kopopokpo.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That one belongs in the "Filthy Rotten Help Desk Nightmare" thread.  BTW, the thing I see the most on keyboards now is foundation makeup.  Women touch their face then type on the keyboard, use the mouse or use the phone.  Laptops are bad, too.  Moost of the time we get a laptop in, the first thing we do is scrub it down with a Clorox wipe, then dry it off with a soft cloth.  MOst of the time they look brand new after I'm done with them.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 31, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> gonna have to empty the shelves and try to fill it again in 2012.


Are you going to sell them, or return them to sender?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 31, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Because the piss-ass little heatsinks that Intel gives with most CPU's wouldn't do anything for these? Actually, it's more like extra money in Intel's pocket, as they know we won't ever use them anyway...



You know, I was sitting here clocking with the GA-X79-UD5, watching power consumption.


At stock, my chip consumes as much power, correction...more power... as my 2600K's do when fully overclocked. It needs that watercooler Intel sells.


So yeah, it kinda seems liek a mix of both..to get a bit more cash, and because a reasonable solution isn't something they could produce easily. Like, I need to get my watercooling going again...too abd my block is still in the mail, and my All-in-one coolers don't have the right bracket. 



_JP_ said:


> Are you going to sell them, or return them to sender?



I need to find an exchange policy somewheres...


----------



## Vincy Boy (Dec 31, 2011)

Toying with a Geforce GT 240 for physX and added a second fan to the H60 and will be adding a second set of the Vengeance 8GB kit soon (I know overkill).  Also I am using the problematic HD 5850 in crossfire without any of the issues I had when using it alone i.e. no vertical lines  in games etc.... I'm using my old card as the primary one, maybe what ever is causing the problems is simply not in use in crossfire.

Playing Mass Effect 2 ATM (Steam deals) and can't wait for the third installment in March.... I think I love Liara


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 31, 2011)

Vincy Boy said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6607562285_4d043c5c0e_b.jpg
> 
> Toying with a Geforce GT 240 for physX and added a second fan to the H60 and will be adding a second set of the Vengeance 8GB kit soon (I know overkill).  Also I am using the problematic HD 5850 in crossfire without any of the issues I had when using it alone i.e. no vertical lines  in games etc.... I'm using my old card as the primary one, maybe what ever is causing the problems is simply not in use in crossfire.
> 
> Playing Mass Effect 2 ATM (Steam deals) and can't wait for the third installment in March.... I think I love Liara



Nice rig, and I've been waiting for ME3 for a year and a half.  Liara is very sweet, but I'm more of a Miranda guy.


----------



## PremoGS (Dec 31, 2011)

Not the most beautiful system, but for me, power and quietness matter ;-)

All the sides are covered with Silverstone SST-SF01 -mat, GTX580 @ 40% fan speed and using the U.L.N.A adapters on the D14. I cant seriously hear ANYTHING 

What comes to the hardware, I'm thinking of buying the GTX680 when it arrives, if not then I'm gonna wait for  Maxwell *OR* get a second GTX580 when the prices come down. i7 3770K is also something I'm considering of but that's very unlikely to happen since I'm running the 2600K @ 4.8Ghz so the gained win in perfomance with the 3770K would be minimal.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Years everyone! 

My green-blooded Vulcan lives again, with a new Gene-Z motherboard and a I5 2500K.

Currently testing for stability at 5GHz.  Build still in progress.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 1, 2012)

dont forget to take your "vitamin" pills lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought the ant-acid tablets really complete the picture.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 1, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I thought the ant-acid tablets really complete the picture.






"My Momma always said taking drugs was bad, but dammit, it's New Years!!"


----------



## mypg0306 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ranviper (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 1, 2012)

Few xmas upgrades.


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 1, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> What's she doing really fast with her hands?  Clapping?





(FIH) The Don said:


> probably nail polish or somthing like that lulz
> 
> dont ask me how i know



Yeah she was doing her make up.. Im not sure if that involves fast movements.


----------



## F1reFly (Jan 1, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> what is that in the last pic? I can't guess what it is for the life of me!



its a tactile transducer connected to underneath my gaming chair. so when a bomb goes off in BF3..i feel it go booomz


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 2, 2012)

MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MOAR PICS!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/013.jpg



looks like cooling abuse


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 2, 2012)

At first I thought its some highend AMD system. Then I noticed your ram coolers on both sides of the CPU. 

Mother of god...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2012)

i like your psu, the coating makes it looks like real rock


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MOAR PICS!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/013.jpg



Digging the fan spliter action going on.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 3, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> Digging the fan spliter action going on.



That's from the H70 fans. H70 is now toast. It was plugged into this:







Oh well. Waiting on Swifttech to released the new pump/rad combo units...they are very decently priced!


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's from the H70 fans. H70 is now toast. It was plugged into this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/005.jpg
> 
> ...



That looks to be in good condition.  Will have to check out the new Swiftechs...


----------



## mypg0306 (Jan 3, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz74/mypg0306/2012 January Built/IMAG0115.jpg
> i like your psu, the coating makes it looks like real rock



it is rough surface to prevent from scratches according to Acbel...


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's from the H70 fans. H70 is now toast. It was plugged into this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/005.jpg
> 
> ...



^wooohooooo BBQ ?

damn


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont mind the loos wiring, the fancables will all be routed to a fancontroller which should arrive somewhere this week.

As for the non-modulair PSU: need to upgrade that someday, but for now i will leave it.
Any suggestions on the cable management (except the loose fancable?)


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy Cow!  An IDE cable


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 4, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012047.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012048.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012049.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012050.jpg
> ...



I love 690 cases. As for cables, hide everything you can fit behind the motherboard tray. I mean everything.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2012)

New mobo and ram^^


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah IDE, i still use it too, my drive has been about 4 years and still rock, that why i still use them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012049.jpg
> yeah IDE, i still use it too, my drive has been about 4 years and still rock, that why i still use them



You got a decent rig man.  Throw in some nice SATA HDD's and you'll amazed how much better it'll run.  Especially if you can throw an SSD in the mix.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Holy Cow!  An IDE cable



Heeeey, its rounded!

I know, i know! Need some sata dvd player someday as well....



MGF Derp said:


> I love 690 cases. As for cables, hide everything you can fit behind the motherboard tray. I mean everything.



Good idea, will do that when all my new casefans will go in.



micropage7 said:


> yeah IDE, i still use it too, my drive has been about 4 years and still rock, that why i still use them



Exactly, plus the money isnt always as abundantly present.



Chicken Patty said:


> You got a decent rig man.  Throw in some nice SATA HDD's and you'll amazed how much better it'll run.  Especially if you can throw an SSD in the mix.



Who? Me? Or micro?



catnipkiller said:


> New mobo and ram^^



Cant see all that well, maybe a daytime pic? Love the green though. I had to abandon my blue theme because of the peeps in the house here. (It was so bright it would keep them awake, all the bedrooms have windows above the doors)


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Holy Cow!  An IDE cable



I run an ide cable on my rig for the dvd drive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

My post was directed at the person who posted the picture with the IDE cable.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120103/03012012049.jpg
> yeah IDE, i still use it too, my drive has been about 4 years and still rock, that why i still use them



Use the quote button.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 4, 2012)

IDE still works great most times. I use IDE with my DVD burners.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2012)

Just completed building this at work. NZXT Source 210 Black (Sorry about the bad photos.) 












Don't mind the two older IDE drives.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 4, 2012)

how many storage do you have there o.o


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2012)

Five 1.5 TB drives and Two 500GB drives. It's a NAS storage box for a client.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice build Randal!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 4, 2012)

It'd be nicer if we didn't have to use IDE drives and their previous PSU, but oh well. Plus I'd feel better if we installed another two exhaust fans in the top.

I have to say thou, this case is awesome for $40


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 4, 2012)

In my opinion  IDE cables shouldn't be used in modern PC's


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 4, 2012)

+1 that is a massive storage box. I assume they have HD movies on there or thats alot of wasted storage ,lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2012)

I absolutely love my Source 210 Elite.  Great case, especially for the price!


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 4, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> In my opinion  IDE cables shouldn't be used in modern PC's



As long it aint bottlenecking you, and they are rounded for the airflow, it doesnt matter.


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 4, 2012)

I just think that IDE cables are too ugly to use in modern gaming PC...


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 4, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> I just think that IDE cables are too ugly to use in modern gaming PC...



Not even nostalgically?


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 4, 2012)

Not really ...


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> IDE cables are too ugly



Which makes a whopping 0% difference when the side panel is on and the computer is doing it's job.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 4, 2012)

Latest pics of my 650D. I think ill move on to the Cosmos II once its released I need a full tower.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 4, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Latest pics of my 650D. I think ill move on to the Cosmos II once its released I need a full tower.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2IjG9.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice rig there I see those GPU coolers are bending the shit out of your cards, ouch but other then that it's a killa setup


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 4, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's from the H70 fans. H70 is now toast. It was plugged into this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120102/005.jpg
> 
> ...



The splitter that came with my H70 literally fell apart. The gauge is so awful on those wires, surprised that failed first. I ordered a sleeved splitter from frozencpu and it's been radically better.



Chicken Patty said:


> I absolutely love my Source 210 Elite.  Great case, especially for the price!



Got one for $32 shipped. Literally the only NZXT case I liked working with. Their other shit drives me insane.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 5, 2012)

I swear the flash was off, but here is a Christmas gift 


lol posted this accidentally in the L3p l4n thread first


----------



## MGF Derp (Jan 5, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Latest pics of my 650D. I think ill move on to the Cosmos II once its released I need a full tower.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2IjG9.jpg
> 
> ...



Those cards look like they sag with those coolers on.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> Those cards look like they sag with those coolers on.



Might be a wrongly screwed on cooler or just plain gravity.



Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/x8RDy.jpg
> 
> I swear the flash was off, but here is a Christmas gift
> 
> ...



Not much breathing room for your pc?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine, pics are not great, i'm no david baily and my cam is a bit crappy.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2012)

tigger said:


> Mine, pics are not great, i'm no david baily and my cam is a bit crappy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120105/PICT0003301.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120105/PICT0004.jpg
> ...



Is that upside down, or a reversed case?

Love the red leds though, gives a nice effect!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2012)

Its a dell xps 710 case, it was btx but i have shoehorned a atx tray in there. I'am gonna re do it a bit tidier when i can be arsed, it works ok and is fairly quiet.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 5, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> Might be a wrongly screwed on cooler or just plain gravity.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much breathing room for your pc?



Not really, theres about 3 inches between it and the wall. That vent sucks in air and helps my temps a fair bit though.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Not really, theres about 3 inches between it and the wall. That vent sucks in air and helps my temps a fair bit though.



Once had a similar position for my case, it got so hot (old venice 3000+ on 45% OC) i had to place it next to my desk for better cooling


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 6, 2012)

Rule-R said:


> Once had a similar position for my case, it got so hot (old venice 3000+ on 45% OC) i had to place it next to my desk for better cooling



Lol what temps were you getting?


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 6, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Lol what temps were you getting?



High enough for the pc to bsod and shut down frequently.
Cant recall how high but ahd to be pretty darn high.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, after the watercooler death (Curse you, Corsair!, Curse you!), it now looks like this:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, after the watercooler death (Curse you, Corsair!, Curse you!), it now looks like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120106/after.jpg



That AMD FX stock water die on you?


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm curious, what happened?


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, after the watercooler death (Curse you, Corsair!, Curse you!), it now looks like this:




I feel sorry for your hardware right now,High end hardware  with a case that looks like that


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> I feel sorry for your hardware right now,High end hardware  with a case that looks like that



No see... that's the best way to show it off...


You bring in that case... they think it's some E84/3000+, set up... Boom... open that side panel and see the little peons drop to the floor due to how tech your system is..


Remember... Hide the most valuable stuff in plain site... Won't get stolen in that case!


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 6, 2012)

So don't  buy a flashy case , but something like the CM690 II Advanced or Corsair 500R will do  the job ..


----------



## technicks (Jan 6, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> No see... that's the best way to show it off...
> 
> 
> You bring in that case... they think it's some E84/3000+, set up... Boom... open that side panel and see the little peons drop to the floor due to how tech your system is..
> ...



Boom!


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 6, 2012)

It is complete!....... For now


For those interested in the Street Fighter 4AE stuff: 
I just got a Tatsunoko vs. Capcom fightstick for the Wii which works perfectly on PC with the Wii classic controller to PC USB adapter. 
Now if only I could learn to use the darn thing in a flash.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That AMD FX stock water die on you?





Lionheart said:


> I'm curious, what happened?



I made a conjoined mess of both the Asetek and Corsair coolers for twice the cooling fun. Unfortunately, twice the fun was too much, and they partied too hard, and it seems the Corsair pump is dead.




Anyway, after some use I plugged the whole thing, including the Corsair pump, back into my 2600K rig, and it blew the fan header out. So, I grabbed the extension that I posted earlier in the thread...that thing burst into flames.






I guess the Corsair head ran dry. The Asetek side of things is A-OK, though. Because they share parts, I just disconnected hoses from the heads to join the two together, easy-peasy, no leaks, no mess, and took a whole 30 seconds.

I had hung the coolers with the pump heads higher than the rad to drain the fluid out of the heads, to make the "operation" easier, and it was. If you look closely at the pic, you can see the Corsair head hanging out the back of the case at the middle top of the pic. I suppose it was too high, and the combined air from the two coolers was too much.

Oh well. I'll take the H50 head and join the H50 and H70 rads for another "project". 



IamEzio said:


> I feel sorry for your hardware right now,High end hardware  with a case that looks like that





IamEzio said:


> So don't  buy a flashy case , but something like the CM690 II Advanced or Corsair 500R will do  the job ..




Um, the case is a CM690. The first pic shows the hole in the top, with the top plastic cover removed, that I put there to accommodate a 2x120mm rad long ago. The original CM690 cases didn't have hte right holes spacing for rads with fans close together, so I just topped out the top, screen and all. With the side panels and top on, it looks like a regular CM690, which functionally, works just fine. 





This is the first time I've put a rig in a case in a couple of years. I posted this picture a couple of days ago now. below the arrows are my two rigs in use, the one under the right my daily driver that used to have the 6950's, and now uses a 6770, and on the left is the Gigabyte board whose review went live yesterday. In fact, if you look on the monitor, you can see the 3DMark11 bench was running...and the numbers from that run are in the review.

My personal rig is merely attached to motherboard tray pulled...no.....hacked....out of a Gigabyte 3D Aurora, from like 8 years ago. You can see the gold fan that is blowing on the HDDs, and the BlueRay drive below.

Oh, and the can of Old Milwaukee in the middle of my desk. Hmmm, I'm thirsty, I better go get one. 4:15 PM on a Friday, and the wife will be home soon. Yes, time for a beer it is.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I made a conjoined mess of both the Asetek and Corsair coolers for twice the cooling fun. Unfortunately, twice the fun was too much, and they partied too hard, and it seems the Corsair pump is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch! 

Now I know on what cooler to get for myself, was thinking of either the H100 or the D14, Ima grab the D14. Save $70  I've already done the measurements, going to fit no prob, and don't have to worry about leakages or the pump dying on me


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2012)

Seriously...that death was 100% my fault. Hardly proper to pull apart a "sealed" unit, and then blame the OEM when it doesn't like it.

Anyway, if cooling a 2600k...air is perfectly fine, and the D14 is overkill. IF AMD, D14 ain't gonna be enough.


----------



## ranviper (Jan 7, 2012)

Did some cleaning up, and finally took a pic of the "business" end of it. Looks good to me tho!


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 7, 2012)

ranviper said:


> Did some cleaning up, and finally took a pic of the "business" end of it. Looks good to me tho!
> 
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4927/002ywj.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4287/004ewf.jpg
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6218/006gqs.jpg



Nice
You folks keep making my case look bad and giving me urges to clean it up proper. 
Must resist urge to spend on those NZXT cables.


----------



## ranviper (Jan 7, 2012)

Vincy Boy said:


> Nice
> You folks keep making my case look bad and giving me urges to clean it up proper.
> Must resist urge to spend on those NZXT cables.




Haha. Well cleaning it up can only help improve airflow and temps. Can't hurt. 

And yeah, those cables we're a game changer. Makes everything look so much nicer in there.


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Got some more RAM to fill all the slots . My system looks so ghetto now


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I cleaned her up some I put my temp sensors on my RAM Chips seeing I want to know what the temps are . I also took off some of my fans from my RAD's and just have 3 on much quieter now . 
SO sexy !!!


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2012)

Likely the final aesthetic upgrades to my PC. During a slow Kings game I modified the DVD drive to keep the clean aluminum front of the 650D. Also installed the BitFenix sleeved extensions for the 8pin PCIe cables to clean up the inside. 

The only other thing I might do is replace the red LED in the EVGA MB logo with a white one. Have to pull the motherboard to do it though. 
















Excuse the crappy pics, it seems as though my camera is on its last legs


----------



## trickson (Jan 7, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Likely the final aesthetic upgrades to my PC. During a slow Kings game I modified the DVD drive to keep the clean aluminum front of the 650D. Also installed the BitFenix sleeved extensions for the 8pin PCIe cables to clean up the inside.
> 
> The only other thing I might do is replace the red LED in the EVGA MB logo with a white one. Have to pull the motherboard to do it though.
> 
> ...



Very nice looking ! Clean impressive !


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 7, 2012)

ranviper said:


> Did some cleaning up, and finally took a pic of the "business" end of it. Looks good to me tho!
> 
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4927/002ywj.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4287/004ewf.jpg
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/6218/006gqs.jpg



I love simplistic clean setups like that, nice job man



theonedub said:


> Likely the final aesthetic upgrades to my PC. During a slow Kings game I modified the DVD drive to keep the clean aluminum front of the 650D. Also installed the BitFenix sleeved extensions for the 8pin PCIe cables to clean up the inside.
> 
> The only other thing I might do is replace the red LED in the EVGA MB logo with a white one. Have to pull the motherboard to do it though.
> 
> ...



Another nice clean setup, love the neat cabling



trickson said:


> Very nice looking ! Clean impressive !



Hows the AMD drivers going bro?


----------



## trickson (Jan 8, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Hows the AMD drivers going bro?



Good .


----------



## ranviper (Jan 8, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I love simplistic clean setups like that, nice job man



Hey man, I appreciate it. 

I hate doing cable management, but I hate not having it done...haha. Love/hate relationship I guess.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 8, 2012)

ranviper said:


> Hey man, I appreciate it.
> 
> I hate doing cable management, but I hate not having it done...haha. Love/hate relationship I guess.



Lol no prob bro

I know what you mean cause I feel the same way, don't wanna do it cause I'm too lazy and it will take ages but I'm also a neat freak so I gotta do it


----------



## tweeter85usn (Jan 8, 2012)

*Wide Open*

Thermal strips held by electric tape until I get something better.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 8, 2012)

someone needs cable management.

Im not sure i understand the point of the thermal strips, is your psu hot?


----------



## technicks (Jan 8, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> is your psu hot?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

I was tired of my HDDs getting warmer than I like, so I cut a hole in the side of my case.  I have an old Scythe 92mm fan wedged in between my brackets, which I will eventually replace with a 120mm x 12mm that I have lying around.  The hole turned out clean as a whistle.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like it belongs there.  good job.

Though I'm kind of surprised you weren't getting enough airflow.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was tired of my HDDs getting warmer than I like, so I cut a hole in the side of my case.  I have an old Scythe 92mm fan wedged in between my brackets, which I will eventually replace with a 120mm x 12mm that I have lying around.  The hole turned out clean as a whistle.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/046.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/043.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/041361.jpg



Nice rim-job on that hole!


----------



## trickson (Jan 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice rim-job on that hole!



LOL I was going to say that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was tired of my HDDs getting warmer than I like, so I cut a hole in the side of my case.  I have an old Scythe 92mm fan wedged in between my brackets, which I will eventually replace with a 120mm x 12mm that I have lying around.  The hole turned out clean as a whistle.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/046.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/043.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120108/041361.jpg



As mentioned, really looks like it belongs there man, great job!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, fellas.  I knew a hole saw would jack up the finish on the side panel, so I used one of these circle cutters and a drill press.


----------



## technicks (Jan 8, 2012)

Smart thinking! Looks very neat.


----------



## ranviper (Jan 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lol no prob bro
> 
> I know what you mean cause I feel the same way, don't wanna do it cause I'm too lazy and it will take ages but I'm also a neat freak so I gotta do it



Being a neat freak is a blessing and a curse... ugh.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 9, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I was tired of my HDDs getting warmer than I like, so I cut a hole in the side of my case.  I have an old Scythe 92mm fan wedged in between my brackets, which I will eventually replace with a 120mm x 12mm that I have lying around.  The hole turned out clean as a whistle.



Very very nice! The 120mm will look even more perfect too. Have you had any ideas on mounting it? Looks like a bigger fan might be bugger to get in there with the HDD runners.


----------



## gnargnargnar (Jan 9, 2012)

Hadn't done much to my PC since I put it all in the new case a little over a month ago (Corsair 600T White), but my clear acrylic panel from MNPCTECH arrived late last week, as well as the internal usb 3.0 adapter I had been waiting for, so I powered down and installed them.

First off, I had been cleaning out the front detachable filter every so often, and was pleasantly surprised to see a lack of dust inside. a quick cleaning of the flat surfaces was all it needed. My old thermaltake with the huge side fan by comparison would have been much worse after over a month of use.

After a lot of searching for such a thing, and finally finding one at amazon, I had a internal USB 3.0 to female plug adapter to put in , as this case has one of the silly pass-it-through and plug it in the back front panel 3.0 ports. Silverstone makes it.






I wish the cords were a tad longer, but even with the adapter side of the plugs on this side of the grommets, it blends in nicely, so I won't complain too much. It has two plugs and I only needed one for the front panel, so I had an idea.






I had to stick it down in just the right spot under the top grill, but now my 360 controller adapter is hidden away inside the case, yet still easily accessible should I need to sync it, or what have you.






Then I popped the panel on. I love it. Not really much for pictures, as it basically just looks like the side panel isn't on... but regardless... really shows off the system.






I showed it to the wife, as she was the only other adult around and she rolled her eyes at me.

After that, I refrained from showing her the controller I made to match my system for fear of being called a dork.


----------



## technicks (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2012)

Panel looks great!  Love how it shows off the whole rig.  Awesome.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 9, 2012)

that panel rocks and nice idea on the hiding the 360 dongle


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2012)

Couldn't have said it better, myself!


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 9, 2012)

8 Case fans in, new RAM, cleaned a little and tucked some more cables behind the mobo tray.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 11, 2012)

Just a simple rig for a friend 6x amd 4gb 1600 5770xfx.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2012)

Quick n dirty clock










This is on a Giga p55 ud3r. I am happy so far so good  Time to update my system specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy for you Shaun.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 11, 2012)

Opened up and snapped a shot for ya guys.


----------



## specks (Jan 11, 2012)

^

Sexy!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 11, 2012)

Old stuff being tested before shipping away






New mobo, going to pick up 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP white rams tomorrow and order 2500K.






Oh yeah sold the gtx 580, but going to pick up fastest single GPU Kepler when they come. Right now that gigabyte 460 soc will do.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just arrived from China


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just arrived from China
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Pump.jpg




got me any gifts ?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 12, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Old stuff being tested before shipping away
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Ndjqs.jpg
> 
> ...



Congrats on the Gene-Z.  I got one recently too. It's been great so far.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

n0tiert said:


> got me any gifts ?



LOL had this pump one day and now it goes to trickson! HAHAH


----------



## trickson (Jan 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL had this pump one day and now it goes to trickson! HAHAH



Thank You so MUCH too !!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the cruncher back OCed to 3.5ghz!


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the cruncher back OCed to 3.5ghz!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/crucheroc.png



Those athlon x4's are awesome little procs for the money.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Those athlon x4's are awesome little procs for the money.



Yea its nice! Now I just gotta figure out how to voltage tweak my 5770 Vapor-X


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 12, 2012)

Just pre-ordered the Cosmos 2 can't wait to receive it will post pics once its here.


----------



## specks (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy cow that Cosmos II is HUGE!

Dont forget the pics!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 13, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Just pre-ordered the Cosmos 2 can't wait to receive it will post pics once its here.



Did you buy a larger home first, or just put a 2nd story on the one you have?


----------



## anoobarak (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the cruncher back OCed to 3.5ghz!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/crucheroc.png



You could back down with the volts on the cpu, as it should run at 1.400V no problem at those clocks.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 13, 2012)

Couple more teaser shots, next time complete madness aka mATX build in Corsair 800D


----------



## technicks (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice hardware!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

anoobarak said:


> You could back down with the volts on the cpu, as it should run at 1.400V no problem at those clocks.



I would but anything lower, I get random BSOD's due to 100% 24/7. Its best just to leave it here and run it until it melts to the ground.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice Panzer. Hit me up if you want me to uncap your 460's volt limit.

Here's the 655k 





I'll get some build shots after doing some cabling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice clocks!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

Loving the clocks JR.!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

I know not the prettiest picture I have taken but gives you an idea.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120113/Capture019682.jpg
> 
> I know not the prettiest picture I have taken but gives you an idea.



case twins C:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol yup


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 13, 2012)

If the case was also painted black in the inside , it would look alot better IMO ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

^ that's what I've told him before.  But he's slackin'


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Its too much of a pain. You want to help me drill & rerivet?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Its too much of a pain. You want to help me drill & rerivet?



It'll take a few mins to drill them out.. pop rivets are easy and fine... you're just lazy... 

Hey.. Tuesday you'll have a reason


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> It'll take a few mins to drill them out.. pop rivets are easy and fine... you're just lazy...
> 
> Hey.. Tuesday you'll have a reason


Yeah yeah yeah lol


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 13, 2012)

IMO cases that are not black inside, should be banned


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> IMO cases that are not black inside, should be banned



^^ For PResident!    Well, not all.  You can have a good looking case that's not black, but black definitely goes well with any computer case.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 13, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> IMO cases that are not black inside, should be banned



You are forgotting something, arctic white is still acceptable


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> You are forgotting something, arctic white is still acceptable



Lol

Again the offer is there if you want a bios mod.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 14, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lol
> 
> Again the offer is there if you want a bios mod.



I think I am going to stick with the original, temporary card you see. Thanks for the offer though. These cards are insane overclockers even with the original BIOS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 14, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I think I am going to stick with the original, temporary card you see. Thanks for the offer though. These cards are insane overclockers even with the original BIOS.



You keep the original bios, he just unlocks voltage tweaking


----------



## specks (Jan 14, 2012)

My system has been giving me a lot of problem these past few days. Sometimes it wont POST but if it will it gives a message saying:"Overclock or overvolt failed" even though i do not overclock nor overvolt. It may freeze during POST, booting or when in windows. I tried to flash the bios using AsusUpdate but the problem still persists(done this method for about 3 times) so I decided to give the EZ Flash feature a go. After the bios flash i cleared the CMOS. So far, this has solved my problem.

A shot of CPUz shows my clock are off a bit than the stock clocks. I also noticed very minute changes in the clock from time to time. All the automatic under/overclocking features in the bios are disabled. Is this normal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2012)

specks said:


> My system has been giving me a lot of problem these past few days. Sometimes it wont POST but if it will it gives a message saying:"Overclock or overvolt failed" even though i do not overclock nor overvolt. It may freeze during POST, booting or when in windows. I tried to flash the bios using AsusUpdate but the problem still persists(done this method for about 3 times) so I decided to give the EZ Flash feature a go. After the bios flash i cleared the CMOS. So far, this has solved my problem.
> 
> A shot of CPUz shows my clock are off a bit than the stock clocks. I also noticed very minute changes in the clock from time to time. All the automatic under/overclocking features in the bios are disabled. Is this normal?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120114/rsz_1untitled.jpg



All seems normal to me.  Sometimes I have CPU-z show my speed a tad higher or a tad lower.  Just think it's a software thing since it's not the first PC that I see does it.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2012)

For my HTPC:


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

MORE PICS!



















I think I need to do blue and white instead of white and black like the case... 


Soon... 

it'll be water


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 15, 2012)

Lookin' sharp! I do think some blue tubing would be very appropriate


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Lookin' sharp! I do think some blue tubing would be very appropriate



might just need to spray the case blue.. lol.. hmmmm... I grabbed some white.. blue might be fun to add to it... hook it from the cpu block, nb, to gpu...


----------



## specks (Jan 15, 2012)

Look at that sag.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 15, 2012)

yum...sexy


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> MORE PICS!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120114/_1144755.jpg
> 
> ...




looks like you're getting some pretty bad drooping on your video card :/. Hopefully the liquid cooling will be lighter than your current thermalright air cooler and no permanent damage has been done to the card.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 15, 2012)

my next pc wil be 
Evga w555 sr-2




with 2x E5520
12gb ddr3 1333mhz ocz ram
1000watt psu crosaire
hd5870 + hd5970
2x 500gb sata 3 harddisk seagate
i also planing to get a pci-e ssd


----------



## specks (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow!

What will it be for?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> looks like you're getting some pretty bad drooping on your video card :/. Hopefully the liquid cooling will be lighter than your current thermalright air cooler and no permanent damage has been done to the card.



Nah, the card will be fine. as long as the card isn't going at a 45d or more bend right there your fine.. I had their first gen blocks on my 280 and it did the same thing. Just used foam to prop it up better..


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, the card will be fine. as long as the card isn't going at a 45d or more bend right there your fine.. I had their first gen blocks on my 280 and it did the same thing. Just used foam to prop it up better..



Ah, just wondering because my old (really old) gtx 260-216+  had a really heavy cooler and the actual gpu "unsocketed" itself and I wasn't able to socket it back onto the pcb. Mind you that was from palit and I had vram issues with that card as well.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 15, 2012)

specks said:


> Wow!
> 
> What will it be for?



work station 
grapical design  
i think i might also upgrade my ram to maxium supported


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Ah, just wondering because my old (really old) gtx 260-216+  had a really heavy cooler and the actual gpu "unsocketed" itself and I wasn't able to socket it back onto the pcb. Mind you that was from palit and I had vram issues with that card as well.



Never had that issue.. I tend to go with evga or asus for Nvidia cards... I had a Palit card once before and it just died... Well, motherboard had a lot to do with that..


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 15, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Never had that issue.. I tend to go with evga or asus for Nvidia cards... I had a Palit card once before and it just died... Well, motherboard had a lot to do with that..



yeh I lean towards gigabyte or asus for nvidia, but I bought a 90 degree rotated motherboard tray chassis to avoid that problem in the future, just in case. I only got the palit because it was the only one instock at that juncture if memory serves me right. But never had an issue with any gigabyte or asus cards so fingers crossed. This leaves a lot to be said about palit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2012)

Lookie what the mail man brought me today!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome dude!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lookie what the mail man brought me today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120117/Capture033.jpg



Now you just need a I7 875K!!! LOL


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lookie what the mail man brought me today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120117/Capture033.jpg



I can has?  very jelly


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lookie what the mail man brought me today!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120117/Capture033.jpg



The thing was telling me that you wouldn't of got it til Thursday. I hope it does you well man.. off to clean my system specs.. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> The thing was telling me that you wouldn't of got it til Thursday. I hope it does you well man.. off to clean my system specs.. lol



Cold storm is a GREAT guy!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol thanks for the kind words guys. Will have it powered up tonight


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lol thanks for the kind words guys. Will have it powered up tonight



You better!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Keep us posted Shaun!  Can't wait to see that thing in action!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

No action here fellahs. First set of dimms are a no post. 2x2GB single channel =/. It does post but I'm rather disappointed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't have any spare RAM to send along with your package man if not I would've.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't have any spare RAM to send along with your package man if not I would've.



It's not ram at all. Spent past 2hrs with 2 different kits in ever slot configuration you can think of, actually had the board posting with 1 stick of each kit on the last 2 dimms.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn so the slots then?  Can you return the board?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn so the slots then?  Can you return the board?



That's up to Cold Storm and/or Asus RMA.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Well keep us posted man.  Hitting the sack.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

Jr knows I'll get him something good.. Fix him up with whatever is needed on his end. with a little "more" added.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

That's awesome news for jr I am sure.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, we're cool. I am a little dissappointed but far from mad. I know it's not him intentionally trying f*** me over or anything. Will be getting an rma on it soon. Besides with the few weeks, give me some time to get things worked out away from PC life also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Sometimes time is all we need. . Glad it's sorted out from the trade standpoint.  Keep us posted man, wanna see that baby in action.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, we're cool. I am a little dissappointed but far from mad. I know it's not him intentionally trying f*** me over or anything. Will be getting an rma on it soon. Besides with the few weeks, give me some time to get things worked out away from PC life also.



I know that feeling... that guy trys to F me sometimes then sweetness me too... Wait.. I mean he trys not to do it... or does his girl?


All I know is...

More PICTURES!









man, that rad was dusty....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

Been A while since I see a pic of the rig.  Looks good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

cold storm said:


> i know that feeling... That guy trys to f me sometimes then sweetness me too... Wait.. I mean he trys not to do it... Or does his girl?
> 
> 
> All i know is...
> ...



wow that is huge!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow that is huge!



That's what she said ..... 

Wish I had more than screenshots to share. Will be working more on timings/bandwith later on


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice JR!

Well guys, I have decided to come out of my mATX world and go with this case.
Its a NZXT T410E-001 Tempest 410 Elite ATX Mid Tower Case


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Been A while since I see a pic of the rig.  Looks good.



That's the old 775 rig... lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, we're cool. I am a little dissappointed but far from mad. I know it's not him intentionally trying f*** me over or anything. Will be getting an rma on it soon. Besides with the few weeks, give me some time to get things worked out away from PC life also.



Have you tried a bios flash?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow that is huge!




 Come on.. it had 13 fans in it.. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Have you tried a bios flash?



yeah.. he did...


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 18, 2012)

Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45338&stc=1&d=1326907808



Still looking good! Even though I liked my I7 920, I wanted a sandy bridge setup badly. It does out perform my I7 and I am glad I made the switch


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45338&stc=1&d=1326907808



Oooo ORANGE ....

Perty.

@Brandon

Yeah I tried it. No go.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.



What Dominator GT sticks are those? I had 6GB 1866MHz CL7 with elpida hyper chips and those really are the best you can get for LGA1366 setup. 

e: nevermind, got your specs now. Good choice man!


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 18, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> What Dominator GT sticks are those? I had 6GB 1866MHz CL7 with elpida hyper chips and those really are the best you can get for LGA1366 setup.
> 
> e: nevermind, got your specs now. Good choice man!



Are the 6GB 2000mhz C8 part of this "best for lga1366"? I just bought them cause I wanted the room for overclock. Currently they are running at 1600mhz 8-8-7-24-2T, couldnt get them stable past this. (the stated spec on the sticker is 2000mhz 8-9-8-24-2T). But anyway i'm getting 18.5-19 GB/sec of bandwith when I use the MaxxMem2 test


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Are the 6GB 2000mhz C8 part of this "best for lga1366"? I just bought them cause I wanted the room for overclock. Currently they are running at 1600mhz 8-8-7-24-2T, couldnt get them stable past this. (the stated spec on the sticker is 2000mhz 8-9-8-24-2T). But anyway i'm getting 18.5-19 GB/sec of bandwith when I use the MaxxMem2 test



I don't think there is much difference between the CL8 and CL7 sticks. I know for fact they can be hard to get running at the specs speeds at first. You need to set 1.65V for DRAM and up the QPI voltage a lot. Mine needed >1.25V at 1866MHz. Also use the XMP profile to set the latencies.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 18, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45338&stc=1&d=1326907808



Hey, there's a ghost in the machine!


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 18, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I know that feeling... that guy trys to F me sometimes then sweetness me too... Wait.. I mean he trys not to do it... or does his girl?
> 
> 
> All I know is...
> ...



"Was" ??


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> "Was" ??



Yeah.. since that was 2y ago and that rad's now under a desk collecting air from a box.. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2012)

^ posted any pics of that setup?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^ posted any pics of that setup?



Huh? want pics of that old rig? or the new one?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Kaynar said:


> Got the GPU yesterday. Bought the PC abit over 2 years ago and i've obviously made some improvements since then. Scores 8400 in 3dmark11.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45338&stc=1&d=1326907808


wow  you need to re arrange those cables


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just finished modding my Z-2300's today, still a bit more i want to do to them but it will have to wait for another payday 

basically changed out the stock wires for fully shielded Japanese canare wire, cut out the fake "tweeter" in the top of the satellites and changed out the ends for gold & nickle plated ones. overall it does sound a bit better im thinking mostly because of the added port on the speakers

http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53

pics enjoy:


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 19, 2012)

Never heard of a "passive radiator"?

Nice cable choice though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

I miss my Z-2300's. Treasure and take care of them, Logitech stopped making them. Mine went out right when they finally ran out, and I got Z623s as a replacement. They sound like a pile of ass compared to the 2300's :'(


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Kast (Jan 19, 2012)

New build I put together with my old P67 UD4 XMS3 ram and some WC parts


----------



## HammerON (Jan 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120119/42.jpg



Very nice sneeky
I love how that makes your system look so small. 



Kast said:


> New build I put together with my old P67 UD4 XMS3 ram and some WC parts
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/009-3.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/011-2.jpg


You should use those rigs to crunch for TPU's WCG team:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## theonedub (Jan 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120119/42.jpg



Looks great 



Is it already spoken for?


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 19, 2012)

It is.  I believe he speaks for it.


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120119/42.jpg



Lol why such a big case for a microATX? VERY clean though. I'm quite jelly!


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 19, 2012)

Isn't the Z68X-UD4-B3 an ATX motherboard?

Regardless, that case is huge, and sexy as hell.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 19, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> Is it already spoken for?



cold storm has first dibs



OOZMAN said:


> Lol why such a big case for a microATX? VERY clean though. I'm quite jelly!



Full ATX build in that case



DannibusX said:


> Isn't the Z68X-UD4-B3 an ATX motherboard?
> 
> Regardless, that case is huge, and sexy as hell.



Yup you got it, full sized. Thanks bro, and yes huge and heavy!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Never heard of a "passive radiator"?
> 
> Nice cable choice though.



A passive radiator











Sorry pics not very good, crappy cam.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 20, 2012)

LGA1366 -> LGA1155 platform upgrade done and waiting for Ivy Bridge and Kepler.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 20, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> LGA1366 -> LGA1155 platform upgrade done and waiting for Ivy Bridge and Kepler.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VPVVv.jpg
> 
> ...



That poor little board looks all isolated in that HUGE case 

...that said, I would love to see an ITX board in there...


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 20, 2012)

Remember, its not the size that matters.
But having a bigger board sure fills up the case more (A)


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2012)

the case is big or the board that looks too small


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 20, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/DT0QB.jpg
> the case is big or the board that looks too small



It's huge case mate and very neat indeed. Nice mate!


----------



## specks (Jan 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120119/42.jpg



That mobo is dwarfed by that huge case. Nice one peet!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 20, 2012)

The beast is here! 































Now I will install my system in it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

Mmmm so sexy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice looking case just TOO big for my tastes


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice looking case just TOO big for my tastes



You must be on something. Big is good, as I said before, although tiny can be fun too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You must be on something. Big is good, as I said before



After having a HAF932 for a while, I dont think I need anything that big even for water cooling.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

True, and after being on watercooling for a while and going back to air I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm passionately in love with that case.  I always had a soft spot for the original Cosmos, and was kind of grumpy that Corsair stole its lines for the 600T.  Being that I'm sitting next to a 700D, the new Cosmos seems like the perfect size.

EDIT:  It also looks like a top mounted rad would be more quiet than my 700.  It really is a loud case, lots of air noise.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

@peet

You recently did a review of the Cosmos S II, I think a 25mm rad internal + 25mm fans on the top doing intake would work. Your thoughts?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @peet
> 
> You recently did a review of the Cosmos S II, I think a 25mm rad internal + 25mm fans on the top doing intake would work. Your thoughts?



Peet does very good reviews on those cases! Wished he would post the links to his reviews on TPU if Wiz doesn't mind


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2012)

you know, seeing how big the Cosmos II is, I would bet that someone is going to mod it to fit an ITX + mATX setup in there. ITX for the general stuff (browsing, office apps, etc) and the mATX for gaming.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> you know, seeing how big the Cosmos II is, I would bet that someone is going to mod it to fit an ITX + mATX setup in there. ITX for the general stuff (browsing, office apps, etc) and the mATX for gaming.



In the MM Pennical you could do that if you really felt the urge to.. Well, if you did the 24x24 version.. There was so much empty room in the case that I felt no need to have it anymore...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @peet
> 
> You recently did a review of the Cosmos S II, I think a 25mm rad internal + 25mm fans on the top doing intake would work. Your thoughts?



yes to both!



brandonwh64 said:


> Peet does very good reviews on those cases! Wished he would post the links to his reviews on TPU if Wiz doesn't mind



I'm sure he doesn't mind, but you already follow me on FB, and I try to catch them all there


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You must be on something. Big is good, as I said before, although tiny can be fun too



Are we still talking about cases???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Are we still talking about cases???



What were you thinking I was talking bout?! Lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2012)

woodys


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice woody Peet XD


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

What do you guys think of my rig right now?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 20, 2012)

Not bad, but I'd put a top exhaust fan in there if I were you. But that's just my $0.02


----------



## Azma (Jan 20, 2012)

My new friend


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Not bad, but I'd put a top exhaust fan in there if I were you. But that's just my $0.02



I'm thinking I should get a 200mm blue LED fan and put it in the front and put the 2 120s from the front on the top


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 20, 2012)

@ Kevinheraiz.  Don't forget to work on a rig for the sister.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> @ Kevinheraiz.  Don't forget to work on a rig for the sister.



I'm installing windows right now! I'll go take a picture.

EDIT:
The case!









In progress shot.













I'm gunna work on cable management a bit more..


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What were you thinking I was talking bout?! Lol



I was thinking women


----------



## freakshow (Jan 20, 2012)

azma666 said:


> My new friend
> 
> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/6443/dsc2084t.jpg
> 
> http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/9940/dsc2082i.jpg



Very sexy block!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 20, 2012)

azma666 said:


> My new friend
> 
> http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/6443/dsc2084t.jpg
> 
> http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/9940/dsc2082i.jpg





freakshow said:


> Very sexy block!



They are nice blocks, I prefer the white, or the limited edition gold. (which I don't have )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I was thinking women



Damn you're good. You catch on to my train of thought quick. As for those thinking woodys ummmmmm what's wrong with you?!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm installing windows right now! I'll go take a picture.
> 
> EDIT:
> The case!
> ...



You went from a nice HAF 912 to that older NZXT case?


----------



## freakshow (Jan 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> They are nice blocks, I prefer the white, or the limited edition gold. (which I don't have )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120120/36.jpg



oh la la i like the white also


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You went from a nice HAF 912 to that older NZXT case?



Nope it's my sister's rig! Mjkmike donated me some parts for hers, and turns out the parts are better than mine, so I might have stolen them for me and given her my old mobo+CPU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nope it's my sister's rig! Mjkmike donated me some parts for hers, and turns out the parts are better than mine, so I might have stolen them for me and given her my old mobo+CPU



Yea if she is not going to be using it to its full potential then by all means, take the fast stuff and give her your old stuff that she will barely use.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea if she is not going to be using it to its full potential then by all means, take the fast stuff and give her your old stuff that she will barely use.



That's what I was thinking, shes only gunna be playing games like fallout 3, and batman arkham asylum and she always got shotgun when we were little, this is my payback


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 20, 2012)

getting off topic.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Finished transferring parts to it.







I added a Lego block to keep my card straight because it was bending:


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2012)

Gotta love them Legos


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Finished transferring parts to it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dOpz8.jpg
> 
> ...



Nicely done, sir. 
 Add some red legos to the stack to tie in with your red SATA cable.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> What do you guys think of my rig right now?
> http://i.imgur.com/GvNh7.jpg



 What's that blowhole for? 240mm???


Just got my new case:


----------



## specks (Jan 21, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Finished transferring parts to it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dOpz8.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 21, 2012)

alright here's my sweet sys. keep in mind that i had to lift my mattress in order to see the whole thing (still got a ongoing arugment with my girlfriend about that haha,) she don't like to sleep with all the fans running right next to here feet xD.. i  said; if u don't like it, then find another bed!.
OT:



I need a new case i know, this one is falling apart, its got holes and openings everywhere, so the airflow is fucked up. anyone know a good case with maximum airflow? no midi-tower please cuz then i get the same problem as now.. the wiring is really messed up, and a realllyyyy bad airflow. if there even is one!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 21, 2012)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> alright here's my sweet sys. keep in mind that i had to lift my mattress in order to see the whole thing (still got a ongoing arugment with my girlfriend about that haha,) she don't like to sleep with all the fans running right next to here feet xD.. i  said; if u don't like it, then find another bed!.
> OT:
> [url]http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/6494/imag0080a.jpg[/URL]
> I need a new case i know, this one is falling apart, its got holes and openings everywhere, so the airflow is fucked up. anyone know a good case with maximum airflow? no midi-tower please cuz then i get the same problem as now.. the wiring is really messed up, and a realllyyyy bad airflow. if there even is one!



CM HAF cases are good but if you want something silent with the same if not little bit better airflow have a look at the Silverstone FT-02, although its on the pricier side.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 21, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> CM HAF cases are good but if you want something silent with the same if not little bit better airflow have a look at the Silverstone FT-02, although its on the pricier side.



lol i don't care about the sound, most of the time i game/surf with headphones on.
maximum price i can afford is 250 Euros.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 21, 2012)

KapiteinKoek007 said:


> lol i don't care about the sound, most of the time i game/surf with headphones on.
> maximum price i can afford is 250 Euros.



ah ok, well CM HAF X, CM Storm Trooper are all good but I'm only recommending cases that I have owned because I don't make suggestions on things I haven't owned or at least tried. The Corsair 600T would be alright too but its a mid-tower so.. yeh. The FT-02 also has high-positive air pressure used too (less dust and cooler case temperature) and all the fan bays are filled. IMO I would get either the FT-02 or the Storm Trooper.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jan 21, 2012)

alrighty ten i will do some research and see which one suites best for me! Thanks!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> What's that blowhole for? 240mm???
> 
> 
> Just got my new case:
> http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2057/img8272x.jpg



I can fit 2 120s or a 200mm  



Sick rig, be sure to post pics when it's done!


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

Just waiting for my 7970 water block to arrive. Dual loops!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

erocker said:


> Just waiting for my 7970 water block to arrive. Dual loops!
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2684.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2686.jpg








Dat 500R


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2012)

erocker, you got a link to that Koolance rad box thingy?


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> erocker, you got a link to that Koolance rad box thingy?



Sure do: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25631&zenid=cfd8f0a6385fd7856d0892c761779825

It's not really designed so that you can still have a 120mm fan inside the case, but I managed to thread the mounting screws into a fan and it's pretty solid!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2012)

The quick release work pretty well?


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> The quick release work pretty well?



Yeah, it's actually nice and snug.

Here's a better pic of how I mounted it.






Probably going to puts some nuts on the end there for good measure.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 21, 2012)

It looks so much nicer than the Swifty rad box, and I really like the fact that you can adjust the space between the case and radiator.  Neato.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

Got the HTPC/Cruncher up for the time being. MY 2x2GB DDR2 was dead, only 1 stick worked so I put in a RMA request to corsair so hopefully they will ship on monday. Right now im stuck with a single stick of 512MB DDR2 533 .  It does youtube 1080P ok but stutters alittle. I have XBMC installed and it plays all my movies perfect! 

So this is what it looks like as of now. My wife and sister are watching "the help" off it as we speak


----------



## Frizz (Jan 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it's actually nice and snug.
> 
> Here's a better pic of how I mounted it.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2690.jpg
> ...



Awesome mounting bracket, definitely going to add it to my list on my next WC setup


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 22, 2012)

Just finished building my HTPC/Little bro's computer. Installing drivers as we speak. Pics later I'm capped so large images will take FOREVER to upload, let alone download the images in this thread  As for Product ID yes my awesome paint skills rubbed it out


----------



## Mydog (Jan 22, 2012)

I always liked open style PC's
Looks good there branonwh64

Here's some of my PC's ATM





OH! and a couple of new blocks I got recently, only 300 made and all numbered, mine are 006 and 007(an agent comes to mind)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2012)

Mydog said:


> I always liked open style PC's
> Looks good there branonwh64
> 
> Here's some of my PC's ATM
> ...



Sweet rigs Mydog

Those blocks are freak'n sweet!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Great looking PC's and blocks mydog!

Erocker, love the rad mount.  Is that the Koolance one?

***nevermind erocker***


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Sure do: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=25631&zenid=cfd8f0a6385fd7856d0892c761779825
> 
> It's not really designed so that you can still have a 120mm fan inside the case, but I managed to thread the mounting screws into a fan and it's pretty solid!



Yep it is. Might have to get one...

Whoops - you were quicker than me CP


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the HTPC/Cruncher up for the time being. MY 2x2GB DDR2 was dead, only 1 stick worked so I put in a RMA request to corsair so hopefully they will ship on monday. Right now im stuck with a single stick of 512MB DDR2 533 .  It does youtube 1080P ok but stutters alittle. I have XBMC installed and it plays all my movies perfect!
> 
> So this is what it looks like as of now. My wife and sister are watching "the help" off it as we speak
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120121/htpc1.jpg



Hahaha, I see the little older-generation logitech wireless receiver hanging out there... I know how you feel, I'm always having trouble with keyboard reception when I sit a little way back. The new gen receivers are flawless though. (I have one for my mouse)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> Hahaha, I see the little older-generation logitech wireless receiver hanging out there... I know how you feel, I'm always having trouble with keyboard reception when I sit a little way back. The new gen receivers are flawless though. (I have one for my mouse)



Yea if the battery gets a little weak then you have to have it closer to the front. It works well with new battery though.

Started it crunching last night so I will see how much PPD I will be getting soon


----------



## JobR (Jan 22, 2012)

Second system, old & new parts.

CPU: i7 2600K @ 5Ghz
CPU CL: Corsair H100
MOBO: MSI Big Bang Marshal (B3)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD5970
PSU: OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w
RAM: GeIL Evo Two 16 GB @ 1600 Mhz, 8-8-8-24
HDD: OCZ Vertex 3 (240GB MaxIOPS) + WD Caviar Black (2TB)
SYS FANS: 1x 230MM, 4x 200MM, 1x 140MM, 3x 120MM.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 22, 2012)

cleaned my rig today, especially my heatsink and gpu shroud, the only thing i saw was vinger prints
also it was dusty as hell xd
enjoy


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally got a working set of Galaxy GTS 450's, each card was swapped twice!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

COD MW2 and BF3 work good with the SLI






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Anyone have ideas for hiding the cables in the drive bays??


----------



## ranviper (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey man, I used to have that exact same case, and struggled with cable management for quite some time. The key is more zip ties, and hide as MUCH behind the HDD and 5.25" bays as possible. Also, towards the end of having it the case, I took out the bottom HDD cage, that helped as well. Here are the best pics I have of the cable management.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, but what about the mess comming out of my PSU?

Also I love the black interior and the gloss front where did you get that verison?


----------



## ranviper (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, the case was black with the same interior as yours when I bought it. The black front and sides are just glossy the way they came. But I painted the interior myself. 

As far as the PSU mess, perhaps get a modular PSU? Mine is modular so I only had the cables I need plugged in. Maybe if you took off the tubing and used a few zip ties. 

I have future plans for the case. I am saving it to build a system for my soon-to-be-wife. I am going to again repaint the interior a pearl white, and have purple LED's. As far as cables go, however, I am going to cut a hole in the mobo tray right in front of the PSU, and route the cables behind it. There is a lip between the mobo tray and the HDD/5.25 cages, and I am going to cut off a section of that lip as well, so as to make room for the cables, and still be able to close the other side of the case.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh nice, I am always jealous of black insides it looks so slick.

I might try changing things up with zip ties, I've already done that with other areas, its just from the PSU area there isnt anything to tie them too and fyi my psu is modular actually, its the 750w thermaltake evo


----------



## ranviper (Jan 23, 2012)

AH, very nice. Well hey, I upgraded to a Lexa S (as well as some interal upgrades) and it has a similar sleek and sexy look as the apollo, but much better cable management, cooling, and a black interior. =)


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 23, 2012)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Finally got a working set of Galaxy GTS 450's, each card was swapped twice!!
> 
> [url]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/691/img2933h.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Don't think you have enough lights dude.... seriously that's just ridiculous...


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Jan 23, 2012)

its actually not that much, just my ram, cold cath lights and a fan led.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 23, 2012)

I did a little custom tie wrap mode in the middle to improve airflow a bit with a 120mm fan.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 23, 2012)

it has been upgraded once again


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2012)

Love that mobo Dr. Death! 

Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> I did a little custom tie wrap mode in the middle to improve airflow a bit with a 120mm fan.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cVlNl.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks good! 


erocker said:


> Love that mobo Dr. Death!
> 
> Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!
> 
> ...


----------



## specks (Jan 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Love that mobo Dr. Death!
> 
> Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!
> 
> ...



Very sweet rig, as always!



..'Ant'.. said:


> I did a little custom tie wrap mode in the middle to improve airflow a bit with a 120mm fan.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/cVlNl.jpg
> 
> ...


I can now really imagine the sheer size of that chassis


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2012)

erocker said:


> Love that mobo Dr. Death!
> 
> Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!
> 
> ...



Oh, how I'm going to miss that case in a week...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Love that mobo Dr. Death!
> 
> Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!
> 
> ...



Please post some cooling and OC results either here or in the WC clubhouse


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Love that mobo Dr. Death!
> 
> Got my w/b on my 7970. Working great!
> 
> ...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 24, 2012)

DR.Death said:


> it has been upgraded once again
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture001713.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture004446.jpg



That is one crazy CPU heatsink!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 24, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> That is one crazy CPU heatsink!



Why? It's just a scythe mugen mounted the wrong way xd 
But looks ok xd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got my new PSU from Trickson today! He had previously cut the 4 pin on the 24pin ATX plug to run a water pump but after some nice soldering and electrical tape, Its brand new! Also got 2x1GB DDR2 667 Crucial sticks from a friend until my Corsairs come back!


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just got my new PSU from Trickson today! He had previously cut the 4 pin on the 24pin ATX plug to run a water pump but after some nice soldering and electrical tape, Its brand new! Also got 2x1GB DDR2 667 Crucial sticks from a friend until my Corsairs come back!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/HTPCupdate1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120124/HTPCupdate2.jpg
> ...



Very good job! Looks great too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome bro, good job putting that thing back together.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! Should get the case either tomorrow or Friday I hope. Still no word back from Asus but it said on the RMA page that it could take 72 hours for them to respond.


----------



## Tsiap (Jan 25, 2012)

Time for this old friend to leave
Enjoy your last week!













CPU: Intel i5 760 @ 2.8GHz
GPU: GeForce 285 1GB
Ram: 2GB
PSU: 1000W (new one! )
1.5TB Total Disc Space
Case: Cooler Master Elite 334 NVIDIA Edition

Will post my new baby as soon as I build it, pieces are on the way


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 25, 2012)

hope you do a better job with the cable management this time round because that lot looks like it was done by an spastic weaver bird


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 25, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> hope you do a better job with the cable management this time round because that lot looks like it was done by an spastic weaver bird



LOL I agree


----------



## Tsiap (Jan 25, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> hope you do a better job with the cable management this time round because that lot looks like it was done by an spastic weaver bird



Ι just changed my PSU and I was bored managing everything again so I left it there till I build my new one

It's my pc ATM


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2012)

Just installed new board, CPU, memory and HS


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> hope you do a better job with the cable management this time round because that lot looks like it was done by an spastic weaver bird



Maybe you should reread the OP.




DaMulta said:


> Now we have the case gallery(which I love)but most of the time I feel a lot of our systems don't look like that. Now my case does look good at times, but most of the time it's on the table, stuff hanging out the side of it. That list can go on and on
> 
> 
> So ATM what does your system look like.
> ...


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> hope you do a better job with the cable management this time round because that lot looks like it was done by an spastic weaver bird


The Elite 3x0 series doesn't have many any cable-management options. And if you think that's bad, you should see mine.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 26, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Maybe you should reread the OP.



And the way I see it is if your going to do something then do it right not half arsed and 
@ JP there's nothing a few reusable cable ties couldn't do to make it a little tidier even if it was just to hold all the cables in one big bunch


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> And the way I see it is if your going to do something then do it right not half arsed and
> @ JP there's nothing a few reusable cable ties couldn't do to make it a little tidier even if it was just to hold all the cables in one big bunch



Well, I guess there's nothing half assed with you, you're definitely the full deal.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 27, 2012)

Added a few new things to my case fans etc.

Also just fixed my second GTX 480. 
















And yes don't laugh at my lego blocks holding my cards its ghetto mod.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

COME CHECK OUT mine and Edwards HTPC!


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Added a few new things to my case fans etc.
> 
> Also just fixed my second GTX 480.
> 
> ...



I hate you.  That is one of the tightest sweetest best looking computers I have seen in a long time Very well done. 

I still hate you.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jan 27, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Added a few new things to my case fans etc.
> 
> Also just fixed my second GTX 480.
> 
> ...



Great looking setup you have their


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 27, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Added a few new things to my case fans etc.
> 
> Also just fixed my second GTX 480.
> 
> ...



I like the color coordinated legos better than the old stack, looks sharp.  If you didn't mention them, I bet they would go unnoticed by many.  Kudos


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 27, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Added a few new things to my case fans etc.
> 
> Also just fixed my second GTX 480.
> 
> And yes don't laugh at my lego blocks holding my cards its ghetto mod.



Doesn't look so big anymore with the second GTX 480 in it, huh?


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2012)

Dual loops FTW, nice looking build erocker!


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 27, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Dual loops FTW, nice looking build erocker!



Is this the geeks version of Dueling Banjos?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Is this the geeks version of Dueling Banjos?



Yes and if you can hear it I suggest you paddle faster


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 27, 2012)

This cool toy can run Doom, so I guess it counts as a PC! Right now its more or less a calculator tho


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got building the HTPC. 






More photos and info can be found in my build log.


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 27, 2012)

What do you think ?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to join the banjo fight!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

My HTPC Cruncher!


----------



## sy5tem (Jan 29, 2012)

nice erocker  you have 2 rad for the cpu a single videocard? wow temp must stay low 
here is my little update, swaped board to maximus iv extreme-z and changed water cooling config .. to clean it up.. system for sales soon 

-------------------geek porn ahead-------------------------


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

Now to follow one epic system to another.. ...ANT...    It's living.



















And last, but not lease.. My favorite one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

It's alive!!!!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit! Thing look's empty man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Now to follow one epic system to another.. ...ANT...    It's living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great dude!    Love the wires! 



JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/Capture003.jpg
> 
> It's alive!!!!



So the Corsair did th trick?  Glad it's running fine man.  Rig looks great, minor cable management to be done and bingo!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice Jr!!! I may look for a cheap used H50 that I can mod with


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

@m1dg3t
Thanks man 

@CP
Bad thing is, unsure of how much further I can clean things up.

@Brandon
Contemplating a second 460; your thoughts? I might have a hard time finding another 768MB flavor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @m1dg3t
> Thanks man
> 
> @CP
> ...



Honestly, Wait until the new 7950's and nvidias release and pick up a used 6950 2GB. You will not be disappointed


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> pick up a used 6950 2GB.



That or you know how I am Nvidia loyal, 560Ti 448 core?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That or you know how I am Nvidia loyal, 560Ti 448 core?



Get a card with higher Vram. As we are seeing this year, more games are requiring large Vram segments. Games like BF3 love it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/Capture003.jpg
> 
> It's alive!!!!



And you didn't have to rma it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> And you didn't have to rma it.



LOL ....

Again I am soooo sorry for being a bother throughout this whole past week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> And you didn't have to rma it.



Cold Storm is a GREAT guy! *HIGH TO THE FIVE!*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/Capture003.jpg
> 
> It's alive!!!!



Nice rig! Why do you have the HDDs in the 5.25 inch bays though?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nice rig! Why do you have the HDDs in the 5.25 inch bays though?



Doesnt it look a little cleaner?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Doesnt it look a little cleaner?



I guess, but I've found that I can hide the cables a bit easier when it's in the HDD tray


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

That Gene board would work perfect in my Vulcan case


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> That Gene board would work perfect in my Vulcan case



Was looking at some cases. Was thinking NZXT Source 210 white or ...
http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=96

MAYBE 
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

dont like the xiggy but love some NZXT source 210!!! I will be selling my case soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> dont like the xiggy but love some NZXT source 210!!! I will be selling my case soon



Was even contemplating a nice Fractal Designs or the Bitfenix Outlaw.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you want cheap then the source 210 is bout the best in the area


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If you want cheap then the source 210 is bout the best in the area



How come all the nice cubes are Mini ITX?!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> How come all the nice cubes are Mini ITX?!



FT03?

Price Point?

Also, got message, gotta wait til 7ish tonight..


----------



## Boneface (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally got a new phone lol so took some pics with second card and ssd and new monitor


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 30, 2012)

Boneface said:


> Finally got a new phone lol so took some pics with second card and ssd and new monitor
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/Capture001324.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/Capture002966.jpg
> ...



I like how you mount your drives! Also, you better be using that TV for some gaming goodness


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

@CS

Little too much, I like the suggestion though. Raven if I can find one? Im trying to keep it under $100 or may just stick to the 912 and pickup a 2nd 460. Yeah what doesnt help is that our work schedules collide.

@Boneface

Looking sexy!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 30, 2012)

could you guys please stop buying the cosmos II until i can get mine? So 10 months k?


----------



## Boneface (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I like how you mount your drives! Also, you better be using that TV for some gaming goodness



LOL tv is only 60hz, monitor is a 120, will never go back to 60hz, and thanks!


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Was even contemplating a nice Fractal Designs or the Bitfenix Outlaw.



Sneeky's got a Xig Midgard II and a Bitfenix in his FS thread...

I don't think they are even selling the Midgard II around here yet 

I have a White Source 210- excellent case to build in.... once or twice. Don't buy it if your going to be swapping parts continuously 

My $0.02


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Grrr @ 'peet

I knew he had a Midgard II but damn him for not letting me know he was done with his review. Im gonna have to b***h him out now. LOL Was really really close to getting his Red NZXT Phantom.

EDIT:

Found something I like ...
SILVERSTONE SST-PS07B Black Steel / Plastic with A...
.. very interesting.


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Grrr @ 'peet
> 
> I knew he had a Midgard II but damn him for not letting me know he was done with his review. Im gonna have to b***h him out now. LOL Was really really close to getting his Red NZXT Phantom.
> 
> ...



MediaSorceror has one similar to this... not sure if it's the same model. He posted some pics here somewhere.

***EDIT it was a TJ-08, link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2507381&postcount=1
Pics don't seem to be coming up???


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Boneface said:


> LOL tv is only 60hz, monitor is a 120, will never go back to 60hz, and thanks!



Hey Boneface is that a Quattron? Love my 46"


----------



## Boneface (Jan 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Hey Boneface is that a Quattron? Love my 46"



Yup its is, love the picture of it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

@Norton

Saw the Tj08B while looking around for the PS07B at a better price. Saw it for 99 shipped. Think I may just pass on a new case and go 2nd 460 though.


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Norton
> 
> Saw the Tj08B while looking around for the PS07B at a better price. Saw it for 99 shipped. Think I may just pass on a new case and go 2nd 460 though.



Power always 1st... looks come 2nd 

  I had an ugly old 66' Stang at one time- wouldn't paint it or pull the dents out until I could pin the Speedo (140 MPH)


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Boneface said:


> Yup its is, love the picture of it!



What size is your's? Only thing i don't like about this model is the extra wide bezel other than that BAD@SS monitor


----------



## Boneface (Jan 30, 2012)

Its the 40in! and ya bezel is pretty big lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

@ JR

just do some sleeving man, doesn't have to b individually sleeved, just so no bare cable is showing or look them.  That will at least help.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ JR
> 
> just do some sleeving man, doesn't have to b individually sleeved, just so no bare cable is showing or look them.  That will at least help.



That, or even just setting the 24pin and the power cables for the PSU together. Ties and boom, it's a single section that goes up the case, and nothing else..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2012)

@ JR... So I shouldn't say I have a Define R3 in my basement either?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> That, or even just setting the 24pin and the power cables for the PSU together. Ties and boom, it's a single section that goes up the case, and nothing else..



And I would take the power cables for the video cards and ziptie them behind the mobo tray, our HAF 912s have a ton of ziptie mounts on the back  Also, I would use the 3pin-molex adapted so you can have that 3pin cord running low and you can't see it very much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Having cables showing is not that bad if they are taken care of.  So jr has a few options to put the final touches on his case.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 30, 2012)

New DVD and DVDRW Opticals, Modulair OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W on the way!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Boneface said:


> Its the 40in! and ya bezel is pretty big lol!



Sweet! You must have better image quality than me seeing as they are more "condensed" due to slightly smaller screen size, the colour spectrum on these panel's is IMO exceptional for an LED/LCD. I thought the Quattron was just a sale's gimmick but nope it's for real! Now if we could only get the same kind of black level and clarity/depth as plasma we'd be rockin' 

+1 Zip tie's go a LOOOOOOOONG way to keepin' thing's lookin' copasetic  I need to get a pic or 2 up of my "DeathBox"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.

 @ peet


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> @ JR... So I shouldn't say I have a Define R3 in my basement either?



I'd never tell ANYONE what is in my basement...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I'd never tell ANYONE what is in my basement...



hookers? jimmy hoffa?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 30, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I'd never tell ANYONE what is in my basement...



I see you're smart, and not looking for attention.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> hookers?



I got $5 on it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I see you're smart, and not looking for attention.



 S#!T Just got REAL!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 30, 2012)

I just finished spending 800 dollars in water cooling for cpu. Will post pics when everything is up


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

douglatins said:


> i just finished spending 800 dollars in water cooling for cpu. Will post pics when everything is up



lol wut?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 30, 2012)

douglatins said:


> I just finished spending 800 dollars in water cooling for cpu. Will post pics when everything is up



LOL WHUT!?!


F5, F5, F5, F5...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

He may mean 80$ or 180$ but 800$? WTF did you buy? a cryo chamber?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 30, 2012)

+1

wtf?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

douglatins said:


> I just finished spending 800 dollars in water cooling for cpu. Will post pics when everything is up





brandonwh64 said:


> lol wut?



$800 just for CPU? Gonna be a while before you can walk straight again! For $800 i could do 2 PC's


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> He may mean 80$ or 180$ but 800$? WTF did you buy? a cryo chamber?



I dunno, the build I am currently aquiring parts for will probably cost more, but will have 3 VGA blocks as well. It's easy to get up there in cost fairly quick with fittings, aftermarket pump tops, resevoirs, and fans + fan controllers. I mean, 4 fans can cost $100 easy(4x Noctua 140mm)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

If its a monster setup with top of line parts, it still shouldn't cost 800$?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, my own loop:

CPU block $99
rad $99 + $99 +??
pump $99
fans $150
fan controller $50
fittings, $120
GPU blocks, $425
tubing, $35
Coolant $20

drop the three GPU clocks, I can see $800 possible. Overkill, but possible.

My loops gonna take me all year to buy.  Maybe I can get some sponsors.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If its a monster setup with top of line parts, it still shouldn't cost 800$?



OH! yes it could

Try $80 for CPU block, 4 fans $100, Pump(s), aftermarked top, radiator, reservoir, high end fittings, some quick-disconnects, fancontroller

Think you could easy hit $800, some of my rigs have wc-equipment for way more 
Throw in an Aquarero with a poweradjust and your close to $2000


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If its a monster setup with top of line parts, it still shouldn't cost 800$?



Exactly, especially considering it is CPU only. Unless our poor friend live's in a place where he had to have everything shipped and got reamed that way i can't see a CPU only loop being $800 regardless of component's.

$100 for a block, $100 - $150 for a pump or 2, $100 - $150 for a rad, ~$20 for tubing add some fan's. Guess i'm a cheap prick


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm I don't see going that far unless you are doing some type of benching?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm I don't see going that far unless you are doing some type of benching?



Think you can spend quite a lot of $$ on WC-parts it all depends on how much you want to do with it.

It's not a pretty setup but I can run run it with both CPU's @ 4,8GHz with the radds and the chiller and it cost way more than $800.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that some type of water chiller?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is that some type of water chiller?




Yes it is 

This one http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p2692_waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500---HC300-395Watt-cooling-capacity-.html

Cheap too


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yes it is
> 
> This one http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p2692_waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500---HC300-395Watt-cooling-capacity-.html



How does it work compared to phase?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How does it work compared to phase?



Phase can go subzero this chiller can "only" go down to 4C.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Phase can go subzero this chiller can "only" go down to 4C.



Ahh Ok, well cool. looks like it works such as a water fountain would.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Think you can spend quite a lot of $$ on WC-parts it all depends on how much you want to do with it.
> 
> It's not a pretty setup but I can run run it with both CPU's @ 4,8GHz with the radds and the chiller and it cost way more than $800.
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4267/019iy.jpg



Nice rig but for that money i'd have gone phase, you could've gotten a real nice setup. I spent about $800 on my first WC rig year's back (many years lol) so i can understand the "novelty" of it all but after you stop and think, did i really need that? Could i not have achieved the same or better with less? Just my $0.02 don't let me stop you from modding it's your PC and your money, enjoy it


----------



## Mydog (Jan 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nice rig but for that money i'd have gone phase, you could've gotten a real nice setup. I spent about $800 on my first WC rig year's back (many years lol) so i can understand the "novelty" of it all but after you stop and think, did i really need that? Could i not have achieved the same or better with less? Just my $0.02 don't let me stop you from modding it's your PC and your money, enjoy it



Who says I'm not doing phase? 
I've tried to run phase on a i7 920 with -20C for a week with what I thought was good insulation but it shut down due too condensation and ice, so been there done that etc..
I'm running my rigs with 100% cpu load 24/7 and then water is the way to go, that's just my opinion. Modding, building and OCing is a hobby and I've got the money for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats a nice setup mydog.

But still $800 on the CPU alone is kinda crazy   But possible...


----------



## Norton (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Yes it is
> 
> This one http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p2692_waterchiller-Hailea-Ultra-Titan-500---HC300-395Watt-cooling-capacity-.html
> 
> Cheap too



Always nice when your WC equipment is measured in horsepower 

... 1/4 hp in this case


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Who says I'm not doing phase?
> I've tried to run phase on a i7 920 with -20C for a week with what I thought was good insulation but it shut down due too condensation and ice, so been there done that etc..
> I'm running my rigs with 100% cpu load 24/7 and then water is the way to go, that's just my opinion. Modding, building and OCing is a hobby and I've got the money for it.



I'll see your  and raise you   I guess for 24/7 water is the way to go as 24/7 phase can be tricky, as you already know. Hope you didn't lose any hardware?

Guess i got to many hobbies, need to spread the cash around lol Between home audio/video, music media, PC's, car's and R/C car's i get REAL broke, REAL fast 

Maybe i should feed a kid in Africa for a year instead?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep 120 usd fittins (t line, fill port, valve, drain line, angle, rotary and barbs)
200 pump + res (is that koolance acetal thingy, bummer i got rev 1.3 and 2.0 just released, i almost dup bought)
100 rad
60 block
30 tubes
100 shipping (yep, check location)
100 fans
misc things $xx

still have to buy mobo and vga blocks, but i need to get a new setup first i won't spend that money on a X58 and a 580.
And later i may go compression i got 1/2 barbs over 7/16 tubing for some, compression for cpu only since it shows.
If all goes well this year i graduate so my first paycheck will be a cosmos II and more rads and fittins. Im not considering the haswell chiller, its to fugly.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I'll see your  and raise you   I guess for 24/7 water is the way to go as 24/7 phase can be tricky, as you already know. Hope you didn't lose any hardware?
> 
> Guess i got to many hobbies, need to spread the cash around lol Between home audio/video, music media, PC's, car's and R/C car's i get REAL broke, REAL fast
> 
> Maybe i should feed a kid in Africa for a year instead?



Just lost an R2E but I got a good friend that owns the local HW-shop so ... you get the rest.(BTW it was his phase and insulation job)

Hobbies is good to have but I don't have time for so many these days, to much work, so I'm left with PC's, soccer and my family(got a grandson 2 yrs old soon to be, man I'm old)

If you can I it's a good thing to do and doesn't cost that much either, you'll be amazed how much $50 a month is over there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn dude, shipping killed you man.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Now back on topic, here's another of my PC's







And a SB setup in a good old Lian Li Cube case, very clean I think.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll take some more when I get my GPU

I just took the corsair ram back out and sent to newegg for a refund. Rocking the Samsung 30NM DDR3 @ 2200Mhz w/1.5v @ 9-10-10-28. Will fine tune later on for tighter timings xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2012)

@ my dog

Love the last pic, the Lian Li one.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ my dog
> 
> Love the last pic, the Lian Li one.



I just call it Cooling overkill, 2x 360 rad + a 240 rad to cool a 2600K @4,7 GHz 

Nice RAM you got there boomstik360


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 31, 2012)

douglatins said:


> Yep 120 usd fittins (t line, fill port, valve, drain line, angle, rotary and barbs)
> 200 pump + res (is that koolance acetal thingy, bummer i got rev 1.3 and 2.0 just released, i almost dup bought)
> 100 rad
> 60 block
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Damn dude, shipping killed you man.



I knew there had to be m04r to it! I feel for my south american brother's, they have been killing you guy's with shipping/import taxxes fee's for year's! 



Mydog said:


> Just lost an R2E but I got a good friend that owns the local HW-shop so ... you get the rest.(BTW it was his phase and insulation job)
> 
> Hobbies is good to have but I don't have time for so many these days, to much work, so I'm left with PC's, soccer and my family(got a grandson 2 yrs old soon to be, man I'm old)
> 
> If you can I it's a good thing to do and doesn't cost that much either, you'll be amazed how much $50 a month is over there.



Lucky you have a friend in that posistion and the mistake was his! Still suck's but could alway's be worse. Without hobbies i think i would be more crazy lol Help's to keep my mind clear & calm (for the most part) I've been semi retired for the last 5yrs (not by choice) no wife, no kid's (that i know of), no grand kid's. 1 niece (6mths) and 1 nephew (8yrs) only. Don't really have many responsibilities other than cost of living. I would donate but i think they steal too much money from the charities, i would rather go there and help them. People been sending aid to Africa for more than 30yrs and not much has changed, so sad really. Beautifull country, good people, bad situation (corrupt government's). Just think up until mid '90's they still had the Apartheid in south africa and civil war is constant. The world is messed up, we're all brother's & sister's.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 31, 2012)

I know the shipping is expensive but still is loads cheaper than any offering here, and since no one i know sells it, he who does would stab me excessively.
I get better service in the US and all around i prefer so send money there.
So that shipping is not that bad at all. Also i divided in 2 packages.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Now back on topic, here's another of my PC's
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4696/img0587sa.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice and clean!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> I'll take some more when I get my GPU
> 
> I just took the corsair ram back out and sent to newegg for a refund. Rocking the Samsung 30NM DDR3 @ 2200Mhz w/1.5v @ 9-10-10-28. Will fine tune later on for tighter timings xD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120129/IMAG0249.jpg



those ram modules match beautifully with the rest of you mobo!


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 31, 2012)

E8400 @ 4GHz , Gigabyte HD 6850 GPU core@923MHz , Memory@1150MHz . 

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2640027

I Would liked to see P4k, but it is already better then the stock P3250 ..


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 1, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> I'll take some more when I get my GPU
> 
> I just took the corsair ram back out and sent to newegg for a refund. Rocking the Samsung 30NM DDR3 @ 2200Mhz w/1.5v @ 9-10-10-28. Will fine tune later on for tighter timings xD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120129/IMAG0249.jpg




That looks like the P8Z68 I just bought for my new rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2012)

boomstik360 said:


> I'll take some more when I get my GPU
> 
> I just took the corsair ram back out and sent to newegg for a refund. Rocking the Samsung 30NM DDR3 @ 2200Mhz w/1.5v @ 9-10-10-28. Will fine tune later on for tighter timings xD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120129/IMAG0249.jpg



Welcome back with a boom (no pun intended)!


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6799287103_50a81a0125_z.jpg



Gotta love open setups


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta love open setups



I really should just buy a bench...maybe some other time lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> I really should just buy a bench...maybe some other time lol



Lots of cheap open cases out there man, they do the job and so easy to swap components.


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lots of cheap open cases out there man, they do the job and so easy to swap components.



Suggestions? or links? Might just build a bench.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 1, 2012)

Like this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66317


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

That is nice t-ski
@MGF, I have one of these, effective and cheap. 

http://www.highspeedpc.com/


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 1, 2012)

Picked up this little guy yesterday. Switched cases and blew both my ssd and my 640 WD black.  







New SSD with 3 core controller does make me happy though. 

Now if hdd prices can drop a bit I can afford to replace my 640 WD black.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 1, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Picked up this little guy yesterday. Switched cases and blew both my ssd and my 640 WD black.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120201/IMAG0336.jpg
> 
> ...



What did you do to make them blow?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is nice t_ski
> @MGF, I have one of these, effective and cheap.
> 
> http://www.highspeedpc.com/



That's actually what I used to get my measurements, then made mine.  Of course, I customised it do I could add a rad and pump off to the side.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2012)

I did notice it was slightly similar.  Now I know why. . I have a loop on mine too.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 1, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> What did you do to make them blow?



I looked at the SSD connection, and the sata power connector had broken just on the lip that bends down. I think I may have hooked up my power supply connector backwards to the drives. 

They are unrecognizable with any sata port and even in an enclousoure. The WD doesn't even click, spin, or get hot. It just sits there telling me what a failure of a human being I am.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 2, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I looked at the SSD connection, and the sata power connector had broken just on the lip that bends down. I think I may have hooked up my power supply connector backwards to the drives.
> 
> They are unrecognizable with any sata port and even in an enclousoure. The WD doesn't even click, spin, or get hot. It just sits there telling me what a failure of a human being I am.
> 
> http://mizpuddle.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/marvin.jpg



oh...bad luck man =.=


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 2, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I looked at the SSD connection, and the sata power connector had broken just on the lip that bends down. I think I may have hooked up my power supply connector backwards to the drives.
> 
> They are unrecognizable with any sata port and even in an enclousoure. The WD doesn't even click, spin, or get hot. It just sits there telling me what a failure of a human being I am.
> 
> http://mizpuddle.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/marvin.jpg



you may have blown a small safety fuse on the circuit board. they can look almost like a Surface mount cap or resistor. early nintendo ds's had 3 on the main boards and if you hooked up powers wronge or battery backwords these would blow really easy. LOL i used to buy the dead ones and fix them and than resell them. best way look around the power connector 
1 
Turn on the multi-meter and set it to "x1" ohms. This is the lowest resistance rating, and is used to make sure that an electrical component has a continuous connection.

2 
Attach the red and black alligator clips to the fuse. Attach the red clip to one end of the SMD fuse, while you attach the black clip to the opposite end. Alternatively, if you do not want to remove the SMD fuse from the circuit board, you can use pin leads and touch the red and black leads to opposite ends of the fuse.

3 
Check for continuity. If your fuse is working correctly, the needle in your analog multi-meter will show a reading. If you have a digital multi-meter, you will see the numbers increase. If there is no change in the reading, the SMD fuse is bad and will need to be replaced.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mydog said:


> Think you can spend quite a lot of $$ on WC-parts it all depends on how much you want to do with it.
> 
> It's not a pretty setup but I can run run it with both CPU's @ 4,8GHz with the radds and the chiller and it cost way more than $800.
> http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/4267/019iy.jpg



Rollercoaster of pc tubing right there.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> you may have blown a small safety fuse on the circuit board. they can look almost like a Surface mount cap or resistor. early nintendo ds's had 3 on the main boards and if you hooked up powers wronge or battery backwords these would blow really easy. LOL i used to buy the dead ones and fix them and than resell them. best way look around the power connector
> 1
> Turn on the multi-meter and set it to "x1" ohms. This is the lowest resistance rating, and is used to make sure that an electrical component has a continuous connection.
> 
> ...



All multimeters I know have a "beep"-mode for checking continuity


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> All multimeters I know have a "beep"-mode for checking continuity



but if your working with a really bad hangover its better to watch a display than to listen to an annoying beep!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 2, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> but if your working with a really bad hangover its better to watch a display than to listen to an annoying beep!



I tend to stay away from small electrics when I'm hung over


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 4, 2012)

pimpinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2012)

*White SPOT rig*

This is my SPOT rig.... *S*pare-*P*arts-*O*ver-*T*ime 

Fresh rebuild into a NZXT Source 210







MSI DKA-790GX Platinum
PII 720 Black
2x2GB DDR2 800
ASUS 4870 Dark Knight Top 512MB
320 GB WD Blue
NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller
5x 120mm fans (2 w/blue LED)

Runs great


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 4, 2012)

My mobo ran into a few problems with the 6gb/s drives so i took my cards out to clean the fans^^


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 4, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My mobo ran into a few problems with the 6gb/s drives so i took my cards out to clean the fans^^
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120204/IMG174.jpg



Such awesome cards mate. ^^


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2012)

*You may be a geek... if your dining table has looked like this*

Yep, I'm a geek 

Ressurecting an ASUS Maximus Formula MB + E6400 .  The MB to the left is a Gigabyte DQ6 that I found out was toast (would not boot at all).







Let the overclocking begin!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

Ha!!!

I just took over the whole table...and never gave it back! 

View attachment 45127


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

Only the dining room? I have a storage room with boxes of old parts, and a shed full of old pcs


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> I just took over the whole table...and never gave it back!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45127&d=1325891945



This may turn into a ghetto thread, LOL... how many mothboard boxes do you have on the left?  Holy sheeeite.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Only the dining room? I have a storage room with boxes of old parts, and a shed full of old pcs



I've got a dedicated rubbermain shelf with 6-8 large sterlite boxes full of stuff.  May go through that and hit the pay-it-forward thread


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> This may turn into a ghetto thread, LOL... how many mothboard boxes do you have on the left?  Holy sheeeite.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a dedicated rubbermain shelf with 6-8 large sterlite boxes full of stuff.  May go through that and hit the pay-it-forward thread



That's what I was thinking too, but I doubt anyone wants slot 1 stuff


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> I just took over the whole table...and never gave it back!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45127&d=1325891945



damn, so many motherboards


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> This may turn into a ghetto thread, LOL... how many mothboard boxes do you have on the left?  Holy sheeeite.





camoxiong said:


> damn, so many motherboards



...oh, about 20 or so...  I mean, don't forget I review motherboards for TPU...and yeah, I don't sell them or nothing, so I got many on-hand.

I have many many boxes of spare case parts, screws, fans and other stuff too. After about 12 years of OCing and building rigs for other people, you tend to collect a bunch of crap.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in the process of taking over the table here in just a min. lol will take pics. heheh


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ...oh, about 20 or so...  I mean, don't forget I review motherboards for TPU...and yeah, I don't sell them or nothing, so I got many on-hand.
> 
> I have many many boxes of spare case parts, screws, fans and other stuff too. After about 12 years of OCing and building rigs for other people, you tend to collect a bunch of crap.



lol, you hoarding it.


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

My cloffice (closet office) 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice use of space there kciaccio


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> My cloffice (closet office)
> [url]http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3329/img0600k.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



you need to make a short film about a hacker who's afraid of the world and hides in his closet.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> lol, you hoarding it.



Not really. Wanna buy a board? 



kciaccio said:


> My cloffice (closet office)
> [url]http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3329/img0600k.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



woah.

Just woah.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Feb 5, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> My cloffice (closet office)
> [url]http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3329/img0600k.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



 U have build my dream room


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not really. Wanna buy a board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, no. I'm just saying that you have so many boards.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, nature of the beast, being a reviewer @ TPU. I am pretty sure that W1zz has many more VGAs than I do motherboards, and I think DarkSaber must live in a house made out of PC cases.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 5, 2012)

apparently i'm a geek


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, nature of the beast, being a reviewer @ TPU. I am pretty sure that W1zz has many more VGAs than I do motherboards, and I think DarkSaber must live in a house made out of PC cases.



lol, I'll tell you when I build a SandyBridge pc.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not really. Wanna buy a board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do! Using nothing but a laptop is already annoying me lol


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> you need to make a short film about a hacker who's afraid of the world and hides in his closet.



LOL...the thought has occurred to me.


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> U have build my dream room



Now if I can figure out my BSOD issues I can tidy it up a bit. I also have a 13TB server out of sight to my lower right. lol


----------



## redeye (Feb 5, 2012)

um way too clean!... and you call yourself a geek?... LOL (sorry). BTW the curly SATA cables, nice touch.

On second thought after realizing that you are a reviewer of  MB's it makes sense, can't do good work in a messy work space.


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a mini beer fridge to my left....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> I have a mini beer fridge to my left....
> 
> [url]http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/5800/img06021n.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





you have everything a man could ever want.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 5, 2012)

Lap dancers around the corner buy any chance?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lap dancers around the corner buy any chance?



and a toilet bowl for a seat? Get that, and you have no reason to ever stand up, ever.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Yep, I'm a geek
> 
> Ressurecting an ASUS Maximus Formula MB + E6400 .  The MB to the left is a Gigabyte DQ6 that I found out was toast (would not boot at all).
> 
> ...


Lmao the cpu must feel right at home I have that same dining room set.

A 775 Gbyte board not working is quite surprising.


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Lap dancers around the corner buy any chance?



I do have a pretty hot wife around that corner. Sometimes she comes in for the lap dance. lol


----------



## qubit (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Yep, I'm a geek
> 
> Ressurecting an ASUS Maximus Formula MB + E6400 .  The MB to the left is a Gigabyte DQ6 that I found out was toast (would not boot at all).
> 
> ...



I can so relate to this. 



cadaveca said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> I just took over the whole table...and never gave it back!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45127&d=1325891945



You've outdone me with all those mobo boxes there, Dave. You've done it the way only an ubergeek(tm) reviewer can. 

I'm not sure wot dem big arrows are pointing at though.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> Now if I can figure out my BSOD issues I can tidy it up a bit. I also have a 13TB server out of sight to my lower right. lol



Careful- with all the emissions in there you may BSOD your brain 

Or you can at least make popcorn without a microwave


----------



## kciaccio (Feb 5, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> and a toilet bowl for a seat? Get that, and you have no reason to ever stand up, ever.



Never thought of that....hum..Na, that might get tooo creepy. lol


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'm not sure wot dem big arrows are pointing at though.



The picture is from another thread, arrows point to the two rigs i had running.


----------



## AndrewBUD (Feb 5, 2012)

hi:

Spec's available over there somewhere <---

Here's a couple pic's, No one likes it at the casemod gallery. says (really Ugly)  I guess it's looks over spec's


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2012)

AndrewBUD said:


> hi:
> 
> Spec's available over there somewhere <---
> 
> ...



I think it's Purrrrty   My HAF 932 has had the covers off for over a year now (both sides!)

Edit:  I'm up to 3.2 Ghz with the E6400 (FSB = 400).  Running Prime95 on a STOCK INTEL COOLER... PEAK @ 80c (ouch!!!)


----------



## AndrewBUD (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I think it's Purrrrty   My HAF 932 has had the covers off for over a year now (both sides!)
> 
> Edit:  I'm up to 3.2 Ghz with the E6400 (FSB = 400).  Running Prime95 on a STOCK INTEL COOLER... PEAK @ 80c (ouch!!!)



I love this modded freezone... sometimes i'll wake up in the morning and its idling @ 9'C .. right now its sitting @ 11'C....with some usage... it won't go past 40'c with really high voltage.... I think its worth not having the side on... 

I'm in the market for a full size case but don't want to buy one new...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2012)

AndrewBUD said:


> I love this modded freezone... sometimes i'll wake up in the morning and its idling @ 9'C .. right now its sitting @ 11'C....with some usage... it won't go past 40'c with really high voltage.... I think its worth not having the side on...
> 
> I'm in the market for a full size case but don't want to buy one new...



Quite a difference from a stock cooler, LOL.

I have H2O in my HAF, @4.3 Ghz, it rarely gets over 35c


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Lmao the cpu must feel right at home I have that same dining room set.
> 
> A 775 Gbyte board not working is quite surprising.



Sorry for the double post...  batou1986 traded me this CPU.  Thanks dude!

The other 775 GIGA DQ6 board was a victim of a PSU failure.  Ironically, I thought the the board I'm using was complete toast too (inluding another x38 I have), but the ASUS ROG series are bulletproof, damn!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's my S939 in all it's glory as it's running today. 






















And my A7n8x system






And my Abit nf7-s system






















And the win 98 build


















I'll get pics of my Kt7a server as soon as it's back together and my Phenom system when I can shut it down long enough to dig it out of it's hole to take pics.

I know I have some cable management to do. I'll get to that soon.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here's my S939 in all it's glory as it's running today.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Picture069Medium.jpg
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Picture070Medium.jpg
> ...


What's the name of the first and second cases? I have those exact ones and It's bothered me that I have no idea what their name is


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

They are Cheiftec Dragons. Cheming and Antec also made cases like those. And tell you what I will not part with those case. They are by far my favorite case design.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are Cheiftec Dragons. Cheming and Antec also made cases like those. And tell you what I will not part with those case. They are by far my favorite case design.



I like it too, but the fact that it's huge and only has mounts for 80mm fans is kind of a turn off for me...

I actually got mine as a bundle with a NF7-S, an athlon XP, a 480 watt thermaltake PSU, a 250 gig WD drive, and a Geforce 6800 ultra, and 1.5 gigs of some awesome OCZ ram for $15  The guy I got it off of said it was busted, turns out he just had the HDD plugged into the wrong IDE port


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

What a steal. I use some really quiet fans in mine. I also though I would never fill the case as they have always looked a little empty. But as you can see with the blue one, it's filled tight. And the system as a whole stays alot cooler in that case. I swap the s939 from the Smilidon case and the cpu temp dropped about 8 degrees c under full load. The Nf7-s system runs about the same temp it was in the blue case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Got my Asus and Corsair RMA's in and they sent me the SAME motherboard back which had me wondering if they did anything to it but they must have repaired the board cause it booted up first time with 3800+ and 512MB stick!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 6, 2012)

the_mad_shot... your nf7-s brought a tear to my eye lol. that was my fav mobo ever! had a Barton 2500+ on it running at 3200+ speed, 2x512 xms, radeon 9600xt oc to 575mhz. the audio chipset was pretty good too. the board survived two hits from lightning!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> the_mad_shot... your nf7-s brought a tear to my eye lol. that was my fav mobo ever! had a Barton 2500+ on it running at 3200+ speed, 2x512 xms, radeon 9600xt oc to 575mhz. the audio chipset was pretty good too. the board survived two hits from lightning!


That is my original board I bought when the nf7-s series was first released. It started life with a 2500+ xp. I couldn't get it to clock at all with it. Switched to the 2500+ xpm thats in it now and it's running at 2.4 ghz. Mine had a radeon 9500 pro in it. It died now, it has a HD2400 pro. It too also had 2 x 512 Corsair xms but it was pc2700 mem. When I swap procs I went with the Kingston Hyperx 512's thats in it now. I also have a crucial 1gb pc3200 stick in there with them. It still runs in dual channel with the 2 512's and 1 1gb. lol 512's on one channel and the 1 gb is in the other channel. The audio is great.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 6, 2012)

it took me several tries... but it finally posted with athlon xp 3200+ and 400mhz ddr lol. can't remember exactly how i managed it, but it worked. Played FEAR on high setting with shadows turned down a little. CnC3 ran ok on it at med settings, HL2 ran great on high at a somewhat lower res. played warrock pretty well back during beta testing. survived several all-nighters of CS1.6 and sc matches back during my clan days lol. Halo PC did ok considering how poorly optimized the game is. I've got an old pic or two somewhere... here we go.









^taken with a pantec c300 or something like that (that itty bitty silver thing)

both were taken back in '07 so sorry for the poor quality lol

and a desktop shot... all those games i had lol






I miss 2007... I had an income, it was my Sr. year in highschool, my truck was running... all was well. And the clan was still together.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

I played the hell out of ut2k3 and 2k4 with mine. Actually still do from time to time. And I almost forgot, Alice. 

Here's a desktop shot of mine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got my Asus and Corsair RMA's in and they sent me the SAME motherboard back which had me wondering if they did anything to it but they must have repaired the board cause it booted up first time with 3800+ and 512MB stick!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120205/alive.jpg



Lotta times they do, seen a few occasions on which you get the same board back repaired.  Could've been the slightest non sense as to why it wasn't posting.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought three ADATA Premier 4GB modules for ~$60, and went 12GB Triple-Channel for a pittance


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's a few pictures of my builds  




































I'm just sorting out my latest build so I hope to put up some of those pics soon


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 6, 2012)

phill said:


> Here's a few pictures of my builds
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5255/amdx23600dfi939.jpg
> 
> ...



I died laughing at the 1200 watt PSU on a socket A rig


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I died laughing at the 1200 watt PSU on a socket A rig



I tell you what I think I might need a bigger one sooner than I thought!! :lol:  Plus sadly its all I had spare!!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's the one I've finally finished.. Well, for the moment... 


























Now stripped naked....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 6, 2012)

phill said:


> Here's the one I've finally finished.. Well, for the moment...
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5580/762build01.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice, really clean! Why the blue tubing though?


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2012)

@phill

Nice 

From Classic to Epic on 2 posts


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Nice, really clean! Why the blue tubing though?



Oh it wont be once all the PSU cables go in there!!  It'll be a nightmare!!   I'm not looking forward to putting 3 graphics cards in there!!  I don't think it'll be any better when I get them water cooled either 

Oh the blue tubing was because I wanted blue liquid, but the last time I used it it stained everything so I cheated a little 
I've got drains on all the loops so its easy to drain it out and re fill should I need to 



Norton said:


> @Phill
> 
> Nice
> 
> From Classic to Epic on 2 posts



Thank you for the comment   I do try 

I should really put up a spec list for each rig, I'm very happy to finally have them all setup   I'm looking at leak testing in a bit...  Motherboard loop first


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

@ Phill: Loving that custom DD case/build


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> @ Phill: Loving that custom DD case/build



Thank you for the kind words 

I'm just currently leak testing the motherboard loop.... I hope to be able to fire it up shortly!!   I've just gotta do the CPU loop and see how that goes!!

I am looking forward to seeing it turn on!!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

Can you list what your loop's consist of? Cheer's!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

What would you like to know?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd like to know what component's you used for your cooling loop's


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh...  Well here's a spec list for each rig 

759 System Specs

EVGA Classified 759 with Koolance water blocks
Intel i7 920 D0 @ 4.42Ghz with Heatkiller 3 CPU block
G Skill Patriot 6Gb 2000Mhz @ 842Mhz Cas 8-8-8-18-59 2T
2 x EVGA 3Gb 580GTX's @ stock clock speeds
Adaptec 5405
WD Velcoraptor 150Gb SATA drive
Samsung F3 1.5Tb SATA drive
2 x IBM 73Gb 15k SAS drives 
Samsung DVD-RW SATA drive
Sunbeamtech fan controller
2 x Quad Thermochill Rads with 4 Scythe Kraze 3000 fans on each rad
1 x EK Triple Rad with 3 Yate Loon fans
3 x Swiftec MCP355 pumps with XSPC res

762 System Specs

EVGA Classified 762 with EK full water block
Intel i7 920 D0 with EK Supreme CPU block
G Skill Perfect Skill 6Gb 2133Mhz
EVGA 3Gb 580GTX @ stock clock speeds
Asus D2X sound card
Adaptec 5805
WD Velcoraptor 150Gb SATA drive
Samsung F3 1.5Tb SATA drive
8 x Seagate Cheetah 15k.5 73Gb 15k SAS drives
Pioneer DVD-RW SATA drive
Sunbeamtech fan controller
2 x Quad Thermochill Rads with 4 Scythe Kraze 3000 fans on each rad
1 x EK Triple Rad with 3 Yate Loon fans
3 x Swiftec MCP355 pumps with XSPC res

Each loop has just one component to cool.  The triple rad is for the motherboard on both rigs.  Both of the quad rads are for the CPU and GPU.  Both separate loops.  I just hope that the quad rads will be enough for the 580's whether its 2 or 3 of them   For the 762 build I hope to put 3 cards in there at some point..


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

I think it's pretty safe to say you'll have a minimum ^T, you'll prolly be close to ambient on all component's  A trpple rad can disspate about 400w and a quad can handle in excess of 600w IIRC


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 6, 2012)

phill said:


> Here's the one I've finally finished.. Well, for the moment...
> 
> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5580/762build01.jpg
> 
> ...



Absolutely EP1C~!


----------



## phill (Feb 6, 2012)

Will it depend on what fans are used with how fast they spin etc?

I hope it'll be enough.  I'm hanging out on newer GPU's I think   These 580's are awesome but I might need something, a little more powerful me thinks 

I'll do some more tests when I get time   I'll see if I can post up some results for you


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 6, 2012)

Of course fan's make a difference, i was just recalling #'s from the depth's of my memmory bank's  Those #'s would be with correct fan's. The Ultra Kaze's are a decent fan, especially at their price point, definately use them with a controller (which you have so ya)

If you update your GFX situation you may have lower temp's seeing as the efficiency level has gone up with the die shrink, for ATi anyways, Nvidia still yet to release so it's all speculation on that side but they should see an increase as well


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I've been trying to get the 762 board to boot but i have had a few errors.. 7F and now FF and I've swapped out ram and CPU and both work fine in my 759 board.. its gone 1am so I'm off to bed as im up for work at just arse 5am so I'll have another look tomorrow after work  

With regards to the GPU, I can't wait to see what NVidia brings to the next round, these new ATI cards are very good and that power saving trick they do is unreal... I can't wait to find out 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Absolutely EP1C~!



It's just such a shame I'm having problems with it at the moment   I hope it starts working soon!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2012)

phill said:


> It's just such a shame I'm having problems with it at the moment   I hope it starts working soon!



@Phill- don't let it get you too frustrated. Take a step back and take a little break... mistakes get made when your stressed, tired, and pressed for time. A new perspective is always gained with a fresh look 

   I spent many years wrenching cars and found this approach to be the most effective at preserving the equipment I'm working on/with as well as preserving my sanity


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's a cpu-z shot of my nf7-s system. Can anyone spot the cpu-z fail? It's easy to spot and it is the reason it won't validate my setup.


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here's a cpu-z shot of my nf7-s system. Can anyone spot the cpu-z fail? It's easy to spot and it is the reason it won't validate my setup.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/cpuzMedium.jpg



Core speed no haz match to bus X multiplier


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

You be correct. That is one fast ass athlon xp-m, 4410 mhz blazing. It should be 200 x 11 not 400 x 11. And check out that dual channel setup. I have both of the Nforce 2 boards I have running setup that way and running in dual channel. 1x 1gb and 2 x 512 mb.


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey I got a case....for now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Derp what case is that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a haf912. Got my matching 460 today!!! YAY!


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's a haf912. Got my matching 460 today!!! YAY!



Correct its a HAF 912. Not a bad case, wish it had a black interior though. And congrats on the 460 SLi action.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You be correct. That is one fast ass athlon xp-m, 4410 mhz blazing. It should be 200 x 11 not 400 x 11. And check out that dual channel setup. I have both of the Nforce 2 boards I have running setup that way and running in dual channel. 1x 1gb and 2 x 512 mb.



You probably need an older version of the software to read it right.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You probably need an older version of the software to read it right.


That's what I was thing also.


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2012)

Norton said:


> @Phill- don't let it get you too frustrated. Take a step back and take a little break... mistakes get made when your stressed, tired, and pressed for time. A new perspective is always gained with a fresh look
> 
> I spent many years wrenching cars and found this approach to be the most effective at preserving the equipment I'm working on/with as well as preserving my sanity



Well I really do hope that it works, but at the moment, its really not doing anything at all and that's really not what I was hoping for!!

I have tried different CPU, ram, GPU.  I've taken the battery out, I've reset the CMOS, I've reseated the CPU block and tried both sets of ram, one dimm after another and still no change in the rig   It just wont post for love nor money!! 



t_ski said:


> You probably need an older version of the software to read it right.



If you look on the other page, mine worked fine with the latest release of CPU-Z   The only thing I can see that is different, is that you have more ram and I thought that the NF7-S was only able to read or use 1.5Gb of ram??


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's what I was thing also.



I think it might be the amount of ram you've got. I don't see any other difference in the rigs, these are the CPU-Z Validator shots I had from my old Socket A rigs yesterday:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235438

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235831

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2235862

Have you tried taking a dimm out??


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

All three you have are screwed liked mine. See how they are rejected. Look at the fsb and the rated fsb. Also look on the left beside freq. It shows your actual speed which is right but beside that it shows the fsb and multi. IF you multiply them together you would get twice the speed the proc is running. The fsb needs to show half what cpu-z is reporting. Like in my case it should be 200 not 400. Now I ran it on my A7n8x system, which has the same amount of mem, Same cpu speed and same chipset. Only difference is the Asus system is running an actual xp 3200+ where the Nf7-2 system is running a xp-m oced to xp3200+ speeds. The overclock may have something to do with it. Here's a screenshot of the A7n8x system. Notice the fsb speeds.


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2012)

I do apologise, I thought that they where successfull!!  Liars!!

Well I'll keep an eye out for it when I submit anything again... I thought it was just fine??  

Oh well, I hope to get a few more validated as I've just managed to get my 762 board running and as its nearly midnight, I think I should get to bed as I've gotta be up for a 15 hour day tomorrow and a 12 hour shift during that... ugh....  Something to look forward to when I get home at least 

I'll try and post up a few pics tomorrow night if I can


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2012)

Now The last one I posted was successful. Now where the procs you where testing ided in the bios for what they where? I know on my nf7-s system the bios ided the proc as unkown @ 2.2 ghz and my A7n8x system has a actual xp 3200 so it was able to id the chip. That must be what is throwing cpu-z off.


----------



## BabySky (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's my rig


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 8, 2012)

Oo skeleton, very nice


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 8, 2012)

BabySky said:


> Here's my rig
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii35/BabySky_jr/IMG_0177.jpg
> 
> ...



I must say I do like the skeleton, although, I would NOT like the dust


----------



## specks (Feb 8, 2012)

That skeleton is very nice. I like it. Compressed air should take care of the dust.


But why underclock?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 8, 2012)

specks said:


> That skeleton is very nice. I like it. Compressed air should take care of the dust.
> 
> 
> But why underclock?



Seems he has Intel SpeedStep enabled which throttles down the CPU when full power is not needed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2012)

Why not keep it enabled? No sense of turning it off on a Sandy Bridge system as you overclock through Turbo anyways. Also some boards if you disable power saving it won't overclock anyways, really doubt thats the case on his UD5 though.


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now The last one I posted was successful. Now where the procs you where testing ided in the bios for what they where? I know on my nf7-s system the bios ided the proc as unkown @ 2.2 ghz and my A7n8x system has a actual xp 3200 so it was able to id the chip. That must be what is throwing cpu-z off.



I have three CPU's..

XP 2500
XP 2600
XP 2800

I thought they worked but I was wrong...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 9, 2012)

Got more power today. Corsair sure has amazing warranty and they ship you replacement first if you ask kindly. AX750 started coil whining like nuts after a year quiet use and Corsair granted RMA. 

Crossing fingers that the replacement doesn't squeal like a mouse out of the box


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 9, 2012)

BabySky, it also looks like you may be running your RAM in single channel unless it's being reported wrongly.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 10, 2012)

Go my new Samsung 40" LCD TV today  










Here it is with old 24" LCD monitor as comparison


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Go my new Samsung 40" LCD TV today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120210/IMG_0565.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120210/IMG_0567212.jpg
> ...


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Paulieg


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 11, 2012)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 11, 2012)

swwweett!


----------



## phill (Feb 11, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> ITS ALIVE!!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120210/IMG178.jpg



Just awesome


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 11, 2012)

My main rig is wating on a new psu. the main 12v rail is done. It died over night i guess thats a good thing. I hope nothing else is trashed.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

My server awaiting me to put back together. Borrowed the case for my win98se build. Oh and it's based on a Kt7a raid with a xp 2400+ and 1.5 gb of mem and win xp pro.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 12, 2012)

nice! I've been thinking of building a media server so my roommate can watch movies on his comp from my collection without my main rig's hdd being busy all the time lol, and so we can both offload our songs and movies to another rig. however, HDD prices are still too high >.<


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> nice! I've been thinking of building a media server so my roommate can watch movies on his comp from my collection without my main rig's hdd being busy all the time lol, and so we can both offload our songs and movies to another rig. however, HDD prices are still too high >.<


Having a server is nice. As you can see with mine it doesn't need to be anything super fast or anything. Hell you can build a server for next to nothing. Used parts can be your friend. 

Mine does double duty due to the fact my wife does photo editing and I backup her files to one of the drives in the server. I also use it as a media server.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Playing around with my new Dual LCD stand and my second Acer LED 23". 






Pardon the crappy picture. It would seem my next purchase should be a new camera. :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, can't read the sign


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, my camera kinda sucks. :shadedshu


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 13, 2012)

it says Radical Edward, Techpowerup!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> it says Radical Edward, Techpowerup!



Indeed it does, same one I've been using in my FS thread lately.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 13, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> it says Radical Edward, Techpowerup!


You need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 13, 2012)

My new system I just finished










i5 2400 @ 3.5Ghz
Asus P8Z68 Mobo
16GB DDR3 Crucial Ram
Asus GTX 560 GPU
1000W Raidmax PSU

I might post some pics of the inside... This case is great for cable mangement, but I still have to many wires


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did a local pickup today with jbunch07 in chattanooga TN! Was great to meet a fellow TPUer in person!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 14, 2012)

just ordered a bunch of parts to make a nerv themed pc out of hexy, they should be in on Thursday


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Did a local pickup today with jbunch07 in chattanooga TN! Was great to meet a fellow TPUer in person!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Programming/IMG_20120213_125852.jpg




That's the same CPU I use at the mo sitting at 3.4GHz and 2400HT


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> That's the same CPU I use at the mo sitting at 3.4GHz and 2400HT



First AMd quad I ever owned was a 940BE  now I have one again!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 14, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Indeed it does, same one I've been using in my FS thread lately.





_JP_ said:


> You need to get your eyes checked.
> http://multiply.com/mu/andypertamax...al2pl7-1.png?et=GrcHeAkywwBzgE0edBv+sQ&nmid=0




eye of the tiger baby


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 14, 2012)

After 3 years of being almost inactive in terms of modding and overclocking ... i finally got into the itch of building another computer, this time mainly focused to obtain a Hackintosh system that worked out of the box, i did it and i wanted to pair it with a G5 case to obtain the best results ... what you will see it's just a proof of concept, things are not completely fixed, i have to work on front panel and cable management is not there at all ... it will take some more weeks to be really finished but take a look and see how it's going, at the end this thread is "Your PC ATM" hope you like it! 

Edit: I just noticed that my previous rig ... is on the first page of this thread LOL!!!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi guys. Ive never uploaded pictures of my bomb pc here b4. Ive had this case 4 about 8 years now. Cpu and cards all water cooled. Bitspower gpu blocks and ek supreme cpu block.

With flash.






And with out flash.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey SirKeldon its pretty cool how youve got yours on the first page. N1.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 14, 2012)

Main rig back online^^


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> After 3 years of being almost inactive in terms of modding and overclocking ... i finally got into the itch of building another computer, this time mainly focused to obtain a Hackintosh system that worked out of the box, i did it and i wanted to pair it with a G5 case to obtain the best results ... what you will see it's just a proof of concept, things are not completely fixed, i have to work on front panel and cable management is not there at all ... it will take some more weeks to be really finished but take a look and see how it's going, at the end this thread is "Your PC ATM" hope you like it!
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that my previous rig ... is on the first page of this thread LOL!!!
> 
> ...



The first Apple i like!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 15, 2012)

Outback bronze, that is COOL.

Here's mine:






Kinda looks like it's from another planet.. much like alot of other systems on here...


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 15, 2012)

I worked a little bit more on the cable management, added the DVD, routed "preliminary" the power button and led (till the original panel arrives), a 92mm fan on the back on the Apple original mounting plate and finally mounted again the door lockings (just two due because the plastic broke in the middle ... and the epoxy i used to glue it it's not letting the lock to pass) ... shame is i don't find the other fan i bought, it's unboxed but dunno where 

Here's how it's going:






More cleaning: 






And here is a shot with a GeekBench result:






Hope you like it 



Outback Bronze said:


> Hey SirKeldon its pretty cool how youve got yours on the first page. N1.



Yeah, first big mod in an Armor Jr, 120mm top hole, adapted a TT Bay reservoir to fit a single rad and a pair of small holes in the back to mount the Dual MCR-220 outside ... the thing is it was really full, 14 fans and too much light and sound, this time i wanted to make it minimal ... according to Apple style  

BTW, yours is looking pretty cool for being a complete transparent case, keep up the good work 



Velvet Wafer said:


> The first Apple i like!



LOL, Thank you!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 15, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> just ordered a bunch of parts to make a nerv themed pc out of hexy, they should be in on Thursday
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45751&stc=1&d=1329189732



Looking nice. The Monsoon barbs are really nice. I wish I had time to get the loop going to show off the White ones.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> I worked a little bit more on the cable management, added the DVD, routed "preliminary" the power button and led (till the original panel arrives), a 92mm fan on the back on the Apple original mounting plate and finally mounted again the door lockings (just two due because the plastic broke in the middle ... and the epoxy i used to glue it it's not letting the lock to pass) ... shame is i don't find the other fan i bought, it's unboxed but dunno where
> 
> Here's how it's going:
> 
> ...




Nice machine you have there.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 15, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> just ordered a bunch of parts to make a nerv themed pc out of hexy, they should be in on Thursday
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45751&stc=1&d=1329189732



I hope you used the coupon code


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 15, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> I worked a little bit more on the cable management, added the DVD, routed "preliminary" the power button and led (till the original panel arrives), a 92mm fan on the back on the Apple original mounting plate and finally mounted again the door lockings (just two due because the plastic broke in the middle ... and the epoxy i used to glue it it's not letting the lock to pass) ... shame is i don't find the other fan i bought, it's unboxed but dunno where
> 
> Here's how it's going:
> 
> ...



Ahh, Hackintoshes and watercooling, the two things that always make me itch to create a new project...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 15, 2012)

What i totally forgot to mention, even tho i knew it for years:

Topmounted rads are great "herb driers", if you get a little load on the loop!

Start up some game,put it on the rad, and then, after a while, do a little break, and PUT IT ON.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Start up some game,put it on the rad, and then, after a while, do a little break, and PUT IT ON



Gives new meaning to "WTF are you smokin'?"


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2012)

Finally, got it sorted 






http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/3299/img9783b.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/912/img9796n.jpg






Finally now both rigs are working, I just need to spend a little time with the 762 build to get that overclocked a little more, its at stock!! 
I hope to put up a few more pics soon


----------



## HammerON (Feb 15, 2012)

phill said:


> Finally, got it sorted
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9515/img9773m.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice rigs
Have you thought of crunching for TPU's WCG team????
Sure could use your crunching power


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2012)

phill said:


> Finally, got it sorted
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9515/img9773m.jpg
> 
> ...



TWINS! 

Awesome rigs


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 15, 2012)

phill said:


> Finally, got it sorted
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9515/img9773m.jpg
> 
> ...



Dude.  You don't have enough 'puters.  Work on it.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 15, 2012)

phill said:


> Finally, got it sorted
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/9515/img9773m.jpg
> 
> ...



Really nice rigs, good job with the watercooling and impressive graphics performance i guess ... just one question, are you really able to control that three huge monitors at the same time?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 15, 2012)

Might have to pull out my hammer.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 15, 2012)

What board is that cadaveca?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks almost like an ITX but a bit too long.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Might have to pull out my hammer.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45756&stc=1&d=1329347244


Hey that looks like my kitchen table .


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Might have to pull out my hammer.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45756&stc=1&d=1329347244



Think twice before going near a hammer 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2538842&postcount=32


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> What board is that cadaveca?



well,



phanbuey said:


> Looks almost like an ITX but a bit too long.



no, it's ITX



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey that looks like my kitchen table .



Yeah, familiar, isn't it. 



Norton said:


> Think twice before going near a hammer
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2538842&postcount=32




Uh, you think?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 16, 2012)

So what board is it? lol Killing me with suspense here!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> So what board is it? lol Killing me with suspense here!



Oh, did I forget to say? whoops.


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 16, 2012)

here is my rig.....






guess it doesnt want to load my pic???


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Oh, did I forget to say? whoops.



Is it some sort of secret one off or something? Or you just in the mood for some post whore-ing? 

It look's like maybe an Asus of some sort but i'm not sure, i'm curious. Tell me, TELL ME NAO!! HaHaHa


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Is it some sort of secret one off or something? Or you just in the mood for some post whore-ing?
> 
> It look's like maybe an Asus of some sort but i'm not sure, i'm curious. Tell me, TELL ME NAO!! HaHaHa



Has a Zotac heatsink. The shape of the CPU socket is clearly AMD.

I'm gonna guess it's the ZOTAC A75, the RAM and PCI-E slot colors match.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> Has a Zotac heatsink. The shape of the CPU socket is clearly AMD.
> 
> I'm gonna guess it's the ZOTAC A75, the RAM and PCI-E slot colors match.



I believe you are correct! Going from what i found on the Google it look's the same


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 16, 2012)

Zalman Z9 Plus, best case I've ever had and was only £43!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 16, 2012)

KieX said:


> Has a Zotac heatsink. The shape of the CPU socket is clearly AMD.
> 
> I'm gonna guess it's the ZOTAC A75, the RAM and PCI-E slot colors match.



FM1? But it says FX on the cooler?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2012)

>


looks like your hand got shaking when taking the picture
nice rig, but the cable looks kinda need more management


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 16, 2012)

got my fans and filters in today. Now im painting the interior of my armor case a flat black but my evrcool fans have a silver aluminum housing and blue led. Question think I should paint the housing also a black or leave them silver? the filters are black case is black not quite sure if the silver would accent the interior or look better black my cpu cooler is black and silver so it might just compliment the interion. nice thing is on the evercool fans 4 screws removes the fan and led assembly so painting the housing would be easy


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 16, 2012)

@micropage, its a bit better now its finished, but my PSU isn't modular, and like to leave a few power connectors handy for attaching random bits of equipment that don't stay in the rig full-time. Main thing is there's plenty of airflow through the case, even after a heavy gaming session my case-temp hasn't gone over 24 c, and as I type this its reading 19c (mainly because electricity is so expensive here now I can't afford to put the bloody heating on, lol)


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My server awaiting me to put back together. Borrowed the case for my win98se build. Oh and it's based on a Kt7a raid with a xp 2400+ and 1.5 gb of mem and win xp pro.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture089Custom.jpg



I've got the same things planned with my older AMD systems   Although I have 98 and XP running at the moment with them   Works well although I forgot just how buggy 98 was!! :



HammerON said:


> Nice rigs
> Have you thought of crunching for TPU's WCG team????
> Sure could use your crunching power



I wish I did my rigs hardly go on as I'm never here half the time!!  



Norton said:


> TWINS!
> 
> Awesome rigs



Thanks for the comment   Its taken a bloody long time to get this far and they still aren't really 100% finished.. 



PopcornMachine said:


> Dude.  You don't have enough 'puters.  Work on it.



I do have another 4 AMD rigs sat here not doing a lot and I do have a load more motherboards sat around doing nothing but I just don't have the spare PSU's etc!   



SirKeldon said:


> Really nice rigs, good job with the watercooling and impressive graphics performance i guess ... just one question, are you really able to control that three huge monitors at the same time?



Oh playing on 3 screens is just amazing fun   I only had two GPU's in there before but now I have the 3 I'm hoping to get a bit more performance and even to get better at gaming more importantly!! 

With two cards and Dirt 2 playing with Ultra settings and 2x AA or AF (whatever it was) I was averaging nearly 100FPS which I thought was amazing..  I think with a 3rd card it would have been even higher and more stable/constant frame rate..  I'll see if I can post up some screen shots or gaming benchmarks 

Any games in particular??

I love this thread.  So many awesome rigs!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2012)

phill said:


> I've got the same things planned with my older AMD systems   Although I have 98 and XP running at the moment with them   Works well although I forgot just how buggy 98 was!! :


Yes win 98 can be buggy. Also I wouldn't trust it with file server duties. Something nt or linux based is good.  I have like 10 or so socket a boards around here. I think I need to stop collecting them now.  Now on my file servers. The way I have them setup is they share a monitor. I have a Dell 21" crt that has dual vga inputs with a button on front to switch inputs. It also has a beautiful picture. That thing is damn clear and nice. (trinitron)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 17, 2012)

I know it's not the best of the pre built WC kits, but I just bit the bullet and got it  Not regretting it a bit. Please don't post links to better coolers for cheaper, I will regret what I just bought. LET ME BE EXCITED! I'll post pics when It gets here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2012)

Lauren's PC ATM






More can be seen here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2012)

No pictures


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, here's my pc. 

PC:











Having some fun:


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2012)

BrettRuthnam said:


> Hi everyone, here's my pc.
> 
> PC:
> 
> ...



What are your temps?


----------



## BrettRuthnam (Feb 17, 2012)

HammerON said:


> What are your temps?



I think it was idling around 36-38*C and I can't remember load temps. I'll check when i get home. 

However i'm gonna try and see if i can boot into windows with a x55 multi


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2012)

New gpus, new monitor and new memory ^^






















I absolutely love this monitor. So gorgeous. Everything is so vibrant, clear, and bright. The pictures don't do the monitor justice. Something you have to see in person.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 17, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> New gpus, new monitor and new memory ^^
> http://i40.tinypic.com/14izzm0.jpg
> http://i44.tinypic.com/35lhljp.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/9hltz7.jpg
> ...



That uberleet thin bezel looks awesome!
Looks like a bit of a gloss-monster though... Are the reflections bothering you?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> That uberleet thin bezel looks awesome!
> Looks like a bit of a gloss-monster though... Are the reflections bothering you?



Not at all. And yes it's a bit on the glossy side, along with all samsung monitors lol

But everything is crystal clear. I would of gone with the S27A950D, but it's like 600+ bucks

So I went with the 750D instead. No regrets.


----------



## JobR (Feb 17, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Not at all. And yes it's a bit on the glossy side, along with all samsung monitors lol
> 
> But everything is crystal clear. I would of gone with the S27A950D, but it's like 600+ bucks
> 
> So I went with the 750D instead. No regrets.



Yeah the 950D is awesome, friend of mine got three of those I'll ask him to make a picture 

Noone the less, the 750D looks wicked as well


----------



## Boneface (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have went with the 750D but was able to get the 950D for 620+, everywhere else was almost 700+ in Canada! Love it, best monitor ive ever had!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2012)

JobR said:


> Yeah the 950D is awesome, friend of mine got three of those I'll ask him to make a picture
> 
> Noone the less, the 750D looks wicked as well



Be sure to tell him I hate him. Kthxbye lol


----------



## JobR (Feb 17, 2012)

Boneface said:


> I would have went with the 750D but was able to get the 950D for 620+, everywhere else was almost 700+ in Canada! Love it, best monitor ive ever had!



Yeah Samsung is doing a really good job, love their monitors/tv's


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 18, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> New gpus, new monitor and new memory ^^
> http://i40.tinypic.com/14izzm0.jpg
> http://i44.tinypic.com/35lhljp.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/9hltz7.jpg
> ...



I love how clean your build, and your desk is!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yes win 98 can be buggy. Also I wouldn't trust it with file server duties. Something nt or linux based is good.  I have like 10 or so socket a boards around here. I think I need to stop collecting them now.  Now on my file servers. The way I have them setup is they share a monitor. I have a Dell 21" crt that has dual vga inputs with a button on front to switch inputs. It also has a beautiful picture. That thing is damn clear and nice. (trinitron)



Nout wrong with collecting the good stuff!!   I'm just trying to cut back what I have else I'll never have any money or space for that matter!!  I can't see the girl friend wanting all this stuff when I move in with her but she will have let me move something in!! 



Volkszorn88 said:


> Not at all. And yes it's a bit on the glossy side, along with all samsung monitors lol
> 
> But everything is crystal clear. I would of gone with the S27A950D, but it's like 600+ bucks
> 
> So I went with the 750D instead. No regrets.



Apologises for a dumb question, but I'm guessing your on about a monitor of some sorts??


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

phill said:


> Nout wrong with collecting the good stuff!!   I'm just trying to cut back what I have else I'll never have any money or space for that matter!!  I can't see the girl friend wanting all this stuff when I move in with her but she will have let me move something in!!



My wifey doesn't care about my computer stuffs everywhere. I guess she feels it's better I spend my time doing this then in a bar somewhere being a drunk or on drugs in the gutter or even just running around cheating on her like crazy.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2012)

Mate I think mine's the same!!  Although she nearly has a heart attack at how much somethings cost!!  I am just trying to buy the things I need now rather than buying things I don't need!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

I know what you mean. Also you can always tell her you could be doing something far worse with the money.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2012)

I do mate, but she's not bothered with material things, as long as we have a roof over our heads and the boys are happy and our baby is cared and clean etc it doesn't matter one bit   I'm happy if they are all happy, if I can have a few pressies throughout the year I'm happy as a pig in doodie


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel the same.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2012)

I won't be seeing the misses until next Thursday evening and I'll be seeing her a little less after I go home (beginning of March) as I'm trying to desperately save money and pay some bills off!!  I'll be seeing her maybe every 3 weeks or so, but when I get my time off I will possibly stay up there all my days off, I'm not sure yet 

I'm actually rather happy at the moment as I've completed a 20 pass run with LinX at 4Ghz on my other i7 920 D0   Not bad I think since the volts are only 1.2vcore and I think that's a bit high for what it needs to be!!  I'll try and see if I can crack the magical 4.2Ghz and see what voltages we need for that   I think this is a bit better clocker than the one in my 759 rig!!   I'm hoping for 4.6Ghz for 24/7


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 18, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you mean. Also you can always tell her you could be doing something far worse with the money.



you need to buy her something expensive first wait a few days than buy you something. works for me all the time


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 18, 2012)

She gets a new car every 3 yrs so she be happy.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 18, 2012)

just got the liquid cooling setup, running into a few issues how ever. the X58 chipset & ICH10R get sweltering hot the NB is hovering around 66c with a low profile HS yanked off a socket A cpu and the SB is even hotter (burns my finger to the touch) might have to get a few enzotech copper heatsinks & another couple of 40mm fans so i can start overclocking.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you have one 120mm rad in that set up?

Won't be able to keep that GPU and CPU cool surely :S


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 18, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> just got the liquid cooling setup, running into a few issues how ever. the X58 chipset & ICH10R get sweltering hot the NB is hovering around 66c with a low profile HS yanked off a socket A cpu and the SB is even hotter (burns my finger to the touch) might have to get a few enzotech copper heatsinks & another couple of 40mm fans so i can start overclocking.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120218/DSCN0540.jpg
> ...



So, what do you think of the Monsoon fittings?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 18, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Do you have one 120mm rad in that set up?
> 
> Won't be able to keep that GPU and CPU cooler surely :S





cadaveca said:


> So, what do you think of the Monsoon fittings?



Actually, this radiator was designed for a low speed fan & its very dense as you can probably make out from the one picture, it keeps everything nice and cool, hitting about 52C while gaming on the video card & 45c on the cpu so theres still quite a bit of room even for overclocking 

and i absolutely love the monsoon fittings, they're sexy looking the only gripe i have about them is its way easy to over tighten them and have them slip right off the threading


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 18, 2012)

New PSU, extra 4g RAM, replaced the 92mm fan blowing on the card and pulled the fan's that were on top of the HDD's and re-did the wire management 






Before shot:


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

hi this is my pc






The case come from a very old server...totally modded


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 19, 2012)

I think we have one of those cases sitting around at work. 

Looking good on the guts thou. Why no rear case fan?


----------



## specks (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool. I was expecting more of an old build.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2012)

its always fun to slap a beastly system in an old beat up case


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice old school case there. Nice internals too.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> its always fun to slap a beastly system in an old beat up case



I'm waiting for my turn  

still looking for that hydraulic mid tower (see sig)


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I think we have one of those cases sitting around at work.
> 
> Looking good on the guts thou. Why no rear case fan?



I found this case in a computer dump...i dont put the rear fan because the ventilation seems better without it.


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

Dual pentium 3 system watercooled, coming soon.


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

my old school system:
Msi PRO266TD-Master LR(MS 9105)
2x Pentium 3 tualatin 1266Mhz
Nvidia 6800GT
3GB ddr memory @ 266Mhz
Pci ide-sata adapter
maxtor 80GB ide
maxtor 120GB sata
liquid cooled by homemade waterblocks












Nvidia 6800GT with zalman vf1000


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2012)

SaZ said:


> hi this is my pc
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120219/P1110411.jpg
> 
> ...



Are the two loops just for the CPU??  Are my eyes playing tricks on me?? How are your temps with the loops like that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2012)

phill said:


> Are the two loops just for the CPU?? Are my eyes playing tricks on me?? How are your temps with the loops like that?



Optical illusion; mixed tubing.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought so!!


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

phill said:


> Are the two loops just for the CPU??  Are my eyes playing tricks on me?? How are your temps with the loops like that?



yess the 2 radiators and all my loop is only for the cpu....i'm planning to change videocards and to watercool all the things

the temperature for now:
26° idle and 35° 100% load with about 20° on my room


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 19, 2012)

Saz,

Nice systems there.  I like that older tower.  Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

SaZ said:


> I found this case in a computer dump...i dont put the rear fan because the ventilation seems better without it.



Now I have to go find a dump to look for my case in 

Nice reuse of resources


----------



## SaZ (Feb 19, 2012)

PopcornMachine my case was made by Buffetti 12 years ago ...but the structure it's made by heavy metal


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 19, 2012)

Saz if you ever want to get rid of that old server tower let me know! Best damn case's ever made IMHO  That one and the mid/full tower version (slightly smaller, same design) could be made into anything! And still be able to hold up a house, best damn case's i miss them dearly


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 20, 2012)

Well here is a shitty Picture of what I have been working on..... Got my full water cooling system setup..... Got more modding stuff on the way.... and will take much better pics then..... But until then Here is my rig...


BTW.... the NZXT Switch 810 case is a dream to work with.... I can't wait to spruce this baby up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ nice :d


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

SaZ said:


> yess the 2 radiators and all my loop is only for the cpu....i'm planning to change videocards and to watercool all the things
> 
> the temperature for now:
> 26° idle and 35° 100% load with about 20° on my room



Have you overclocked the CPU at all??  That's very impressive temps


----------



## SaZ (Feb 20, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Saz if you ever want to get rid of that old server tower let me know! Best damn case's ever made IMHO  That one and the mid/full tower version (slightly smaller, same design) could be made into anything! And still be able to hold up a house, best damn case's i miss them dearly



My case host about 4 differents systems in the last 5 years...from the awesome PIII-S to this Q9650...this case is unseparable
Yeah u can trasform that case in what u want...i modded the side panel, the top, the front, the inside 



phill said:


> Have you overclocked the CPU at all??  That's very impressive temps



I tryed time ago...i get 3.6Ghz at the first attempt it's not a lot but the potential of this 45nm cpus is amazing....i remember my old PIV that cannot boot over 3.6@liquid cooling.


SoZ for my english


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

SaZ said:


> I tryed time ago...i get 3.6Ghz at the first attempt it's not a lot but the potential of this 45nm cpus is amazing....i remember my old PIV that cannot boot over 3.6@liquid cooling.
> 
> 
> SoZ for my english



Overclocking can be a right pain in the butt but I'm still trying to hit my goal!!  I think I'm missing something simple but who knows!!  It's always worth a shot!!


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 20, 2012)

Setup is in the signature 

My new Sapphire 7950 OC Edition 
















It looks crookit, but its the way I was holding my camera phone :-\









7 Fans (2x240mm fans) help keep my PC nice and cool  34c mainboard and only 39c for CPU @ 3.7GHZ ..my GPU is at 35c @ 1085/1758


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 20, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Well here is a shitty Picture of what I have been working on..... Got my full water cooling system setup..... Got more modding stuff on the way.... and will take much better pics then..... But until then Here is my rig...
> 
> 
> BTW.... the NZXT Switch 810 case is a dream to work with.... I can't wait to spruce this baby up!
> ...



whats your cooling kit? I plan on going liquid sometime next year or later this year (depending on my budget) ...i blew it with my 7950


----------



## SaZ (Feb 20, 2012)

phill said:


> Overclocking can be a right pain in the butt but I'm still trying to hit my goal!!  I think I'm missing something simple but who knows!!  It's always worth a shot!!



4.4 Ghz it's good hit  your evga motherboard looks like gold  in the future i wanna try another Asus WS motherboard or maybe something from evga or xfx.
For now i'm waiting the new 6xx, because the gtx 5xx price will decrease a bit.
I hope to find a pair of 580 in the future 

SoZ for my english


----------



## SaZ (Feb 20, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Setup is in the signature
> 
> My new Sapphire 7950 OC Edition
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45804&stc=1&d=1329773309
> ...



nice rig man


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 20, 2012)

SaZ said:


> nice rig man



Thanks


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2012)

SaZ said:


> 4.4 Ghz it's good hit  your evga motherboard looks like gold  in the future i wanna try another Asus WS motherboard or maybe something from evga or xfx.
> For now i'm waiting the new 6xx, because the gtx 5xx price will decrease a bit.
> I hope to find a pair of 580 in the future
> 
> SoZ for my english



Thanks for the comment   I do love both of my EVGA boards, they are the best i7 boards out there I thought, but that was when I first had them over two years ago..  I'm sure there's something better out there now??

Well I think it'll go a bit higher so I'm aiming for 4.6Ghz if I can!!  I ain't giving up on it yet!!  Its just all the voltages, the newer SB rigs are apparently much easier to overclock!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Some nice rigs. I really like 20mmrain's rig.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 21, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> whats your cooling kit? I plan on going liquid sometime next year or later this year (depending on my budget) ...i blew it with my 7950



Cooling Kit....
1 x XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir - w/ Alphacool VPP655 Variable Speed Pump Installed *159.99$*
1 x XSPC 360 RAD *$72.99*
1 x XSPC 240 RAD *$55.99*
1 x XSPC Raystorm CPU block* $62.99*
2 x EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block (Nickel Plated) *$124.99*

MISC Fittings & Tubing
Case for the water cooling = * NZXT Switch 810*

Still plan on adding a Motherboard VRM block.

Still waiting on some better fans.... and also a New PSU

PC Specs

i7 2600k
Asus P8Z68 V-Pro Gen 3
G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz 8Gb
Cooler master Silent Pro 1000 watt
Intel X25 SSD
2 x Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar
2x Sapphire HD 7970

Other MISC odds and ends.

Hope this helps you in the right direction.... need any more info on some of the fittings and so on when you order. Just PM me.



> Some nice rigs. I really like 20mmrain's rig.



Thanks man.... Will take more pics in a few days when I readjust my tubing, New PSU, Sleeving and fans.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool, I would love seeing more of it.


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Cooling Kit....
> 1 x XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir - w/ Alphacool VPP655 Variable Speed Pump Installed *159.99$*
> 1 x XSPC 360 RAD *$72.99*
> 1 x XSPC 240 RAD *$55.99*
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool, I would love seeing more of it.



I agree!!  I look forward to it too!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 21, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Case for the water cooling = * NZXT Switch 810*



Really impressed with that case.  Holds a double and triple rads inside.  Very cool.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What do you guys think about the cable mangement?


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2012)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> What do you guys think about the cable mangement?
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/thelaxplaya7/IMG_2981.jpg
> ...



Considering the case doesn't have pre-cut holes that's miles better than anything I would manage. The more straight lines you can manage, the cleaner it will look. My only tip would be to use black zip ties instead of white and hide the head behind the cables to make it cleaner.

Nice build though, and love that graphics card's cooler.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2012)

I can see cables? A piece of lexan bent over the area the cables go would do wonders, considering the limitations you are met with.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well it does have some cut holes, if you look in the last pic i routed the main atx pwr cables and other ones through the back.

But I dont know how people can hide cables such as cold cath lights and the pci slot controllers for them, not to mention all the random small ones


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2012)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> What do you guys think about the cable mangement?
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v64/thelaxplaya7/IMG_2981.jpg
> ...



Could you come and sort mine out for me!!??


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 21, 2012)

Random shots 

No money for the GPU waterblock to complete


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ Haha,well here is a video of the sound activated cold cath lights, I had since removed the 180mm fan on the side panel, because it was getting caught in the cpu heatsink.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 21, 2012)

Hehehe 

Also, heres my sister's rig before it goes to her house... Shes gunna destroy this thing :c


----------



## Claudia (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/CgVJH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/mpoSAh.jpg
> Hehehe
> 
> ...




lies. I won't ruin it T.T you're mean


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 21, 2012)

Claudia said:


> lies. I won't ruin it T.T you're mean



damn it, gtfo


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/CgVJH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/mpoSAh.jpg
> Hehehe
> 
> ...



Nice and uncluttered 

Now that you have the ECO, you may want to put a fan over the VRM's.... that's the usual secondary function of air cooling the CPU


----------



## Claudia (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> damn it, gtfo



never!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice and uncluttered
> 
> Now that you have the ECO, you may want to put a fan over the VRM's.... that's the usual secondary function of an air cooling the CPU



I have a side fan that should help, and one on the top. Do you guys think I'm covered?


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I have a side fan that should help, and one on the top. Do you guys think I'm covered?



Just keep an eye on the temps and your stability- you may need to get a fan a little closer if either are giving you trouble


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just keep an eye on the temps and your stability- you may need to get a fan a little closer if either are giving you trouble



How would I check the temps of my VRMs? All that shows up is CPU and HDDS


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> How would I check the temps of my VRMs? All that shows up is CPU and HDDS



Sorry Bud... 

  forgot that I have one of the temp sensors from my fan controller in my VRM heatsink. I'm not sure if there is a temp output for those on your board 

CPUID HW monitor shows a mainboard temp on my setup along w/CPU but I think that's for the northbridge?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is whats left of my computer. new build coming soon...I hope!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 22, 2012)

amazing how much your mobo looks like mine an M3A32MVP-Deluxe


----------



## Techtu (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's a friend's rig I had round this morning to clean...


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Here's a friend's rig I had round this morning to clean...
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2wq7ozp.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/6fca6e.jpg
> ...



 make sure you have the prescription filled for the asthma inhaler


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2012)

Got My fans and my PSU today.... Still have not installed the PSU waiting on some sleeving..... But I am posting an update with my new fans installed.... Again not all cable management is done yet.... but it is coming along 









Again as requested by some of you will post more as it gets done.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2012)

it looks like pretty long got abandoned


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Here's a friend's rig I had round this morning to clean...
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2wq7ozp.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/6fca6e.jpg
> ...



Those pics belong here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145287


----------



## Techtu (Feb 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> make sure you have the prescription filled for the asthma inhaler



The vacuum cleaner was sufficient enough  



micropage7 said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/6fca6e.jpg
> it looks like pretty long got abandoned



It really wasn't, I seen him using it the previous day! 



t_ski said:


> Those pics belong here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145287



They're also there now.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's mine I just got finished. Just posted this thread about it:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160989


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> How would I check the temps of my VRMs? All that shows up is CPU and HDDS



Put some of these on your VRMs, they'll help. 

Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks only

Enzotech MOS-C10 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks onl...


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

New VGA, any guesses:


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> New VGA, any guesses:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/002.jpg



That looks very similar to what my GTX 580's looked like. Am I right???


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

Close, does the 580 have an 8 pin plus 6 pin PCIE?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Close, does the 580 have an 8 pin plus 6 pin PCIE?



Yep....Is it a GTX 480? Scratch that no heat pipes....GTX 570's? No I think they only have two 6 pin????


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I know what it is, its a card in need of a water block....amirite?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm at a loss right now??? If it ain't a 580 and the 480 has heat pipes???? Unless its older???


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

EVGA 560ti 448 Classified Ultra ?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yup!!!



Sweet!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Here's a friend's rig I had round this morning to clean...
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2wq7ozp.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/6fca6e.jpg
> ...





Spoiler













Radical_Edward said:


> Put some of these on your VRMs, they'll help.
> 
> Enzotech MOS-C1 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks only
> 
> Enzotech MOS-C10 C1100 Forged Copper Heatsinks onl...


Sweet, thanks! Do you think they have em in blue?


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/014.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/020.jpg



Those are fuckin sick please give a full report on how they work!!!

Are those able to do 3 way sli?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been poking through this thread and there are a lot of really good build's on here! Nice to see such an "enthusiast" community here on TPU, good job everyone 

@ 20mmrain I really like your build! The case really allows you to have a great WC setup and you hit the nail on the head! I like the colour contrast as well 

BIG respect to everyone


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Those are fuckin sick please give a full report on how they work!!!
> 
> Are those able to do 3 way sli?



Yeah buddy, 3xSLI would be sick!!!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 have you ran those Ti Ultras yet? How do they perform? The all black is sick


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just installed them. Yet to game on them.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Just installed them. Yet to game on them.



Happy fragging


----------



## angelhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

heres mine as it sits so far not done with it yet. Think it needs more light inside?


----------



## renq (Feb 22, 2012)

Temp setup, just sold the Shinobi, searching for a new case ATM.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 22, 2012)

renq said:


> http://www.upload.ee/image/2099036/PC.jpg
> 
> Temp setup, just sold the Shinobi, searching for a new case ATM.



ouch looks like some bad flex on your video card.  A previous poster put some LEGO blocks together to hold his up. You might want to consider this as an option.


----------



## fredz77 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi guys, very nice cases. 

here is mine. Enjoy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/014.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/020.jpg



I would like to see how one of these compare to my regular core 560TI 2GB card?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yup!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/014.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120221/020.jpg



I haven't owned a nvidia card since my 8600gts sli rig 
but those look damn sexy! 
id like to see how they perform!



fredz77 said:


> Hi guys, very nice cases.
> 
> here is mine. Enjoy
> 
> [url]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6527/off3a.jpg[/URL]



very clean very dark!
Darth Vader wood approve!


----------



## fredz77 (Feb 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would like to see how one of these compare to my regular core 560TI 2GB card?



Would you like to test in what sense? Maybe in BF3 or games that use more memory you would do better.



jbunch07 said:


> very clean very dark!
> Darth Vader wood approve!



Not so dark, I have the light .... hehehe.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2012)

fredz77 said:


> Hi guys, very nice cases.
> 
> here is mine. Enjoy
> 
> [url]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/6527/off3a.jpg[/URL]



Beautiful rig there mate


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2012)

fredz77 said:


> Would you like to test in what sense? Maybe in BF3 or games that use more memory you would do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i like the darkness, its stealth like


----------



## craigo (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought I might post a picture of my machine in it's current state.
comments and critique are welcome.
Please excuse the phone images.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's the pics 





















I actually really like the blue, so I think I might have to see if I can source some lights or something..  I'm thinking of trying to get the two 120mm fans mounted somehow, but I'm not sure how..  I'd like to get the sides put on but with the  Adaptec cards in the system and how hot they get without a fan I need something there to push air over it..  I might also try and invest in a ram fan as well like I have on the 762 build  
I've also managed to get the rig stable with less Vcore and VTT which I'm really pleased with   Here's a pic:





















But for now, its gaming time


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

Needs more fans.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree  :lol:

I don't know how many there are, but 2 quad rads and a triple, so that's 11, then two more on the side, one by the card, that's 14, one above the fan controller, 15 oh and one on the rear of the case, so that's 16.. Bloody hell :lol: 

Where do you think I need to put some more


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 22, 2012)

Get an extra case just for your fans. 

sorry, kinda being a smart ass.


----------



## craigo (Feb 22, 2012)

The atx mount holes on the right of atx boards line up with the mount holes on 80mm fansyou need to raid the hardwarestore for various bits though..otherwise go animal with cable ties...
like the temp display readouts, clean PC


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

phill said:


> I agree  :lol:
> 
> I don't know how many there are, but 2 quad rads and a triple, so that's 11, then two more on the side, one by the card, that's 14, one above the fan controller, 15 oh and one on the rear of the case, so that's 16.. Bloody hell :lol:
> 
> Where do you think I need to put some more





mlee49 said:


> Get an extra case just for your fans.
> 
> sorry, kinda being a smart ass.



One of these on the top will be plenty  



j/k


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Get an extra case just for your fans.
> 
> sorry, kinda being a smart ass.



I know I'm just playing along with ya   Extra case eh??  Well I have no worries of it floating if I add any more fans in it.. Bloody thing weighs a sodding ton!! 



craigo said:


> The atx mount holes on the right of atx boards line up with the mount holes on 80mm fansyou need to raid the hardwarestore for various bits though..otherwise go animal with cable ties...
> like the temp display readouts, clean PC



I would like to get the fans by the side of the Adaptec card and the GPU to be sleeved and threaded somewhere and even mounted, but I'm unsure how I could do it..  I might have to ask one of the guys I buy my water cooling bits from and see if he might be able to suggest something 

Cable ties aren't a problem    I just don't know what it'll look like with 3 GPU's in there and another pump/res combo!!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 22, 2012)

fredz77 said:


> Would you like to test in what sense? Maybe in BF3 or games that use more memory you would do better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it very clean!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 23, 2012)

Almost done with this. Just have a fan controller to solder in

(just ignore the ant trap underneath)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2012)

Ants suck. Oh nice system.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Needs more fans.





phill said:


> I agree  :lol:
> 
> I don't know how many there are, but 2 quad rads and a triple, so that's 11, then two more on the side, one by the card, that's 14, one above the fan controller, 15 oh and one on the rear of the case, so that's 16.. Bloody hell :lol:
> 
> Where do you think I need to put some more



No, it's not an extra case for the fans, it's a case made OUT of fans:


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yo Dawg!

I heard you like case fans, so we made a case out of fans so you can case while you fan!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yo Dawg!
> 
> I heard you like case fans, so we made a case out of fans so you can case while you fan!!
> 
> http://cdn.cyclingforums.com/3/36/360eec8b_Xzibit-On-Planking.jpeg



Don't you have a loop to install?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 23, 2012)

FedEx lied, said it would be delivered today but then changed it to tomorrow. 

Ihazsadpanda


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2012)

aww my bad


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2012)

I did a CPU upgrade. Moved from my 920 to a 970.

Anyone know how good, bad, average the voltage is for this one? Voltage for the 24 multiplier is ~1.1v and as you can see voltage for single bin turbo is between 1.15 and 1.16.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 23, 2012)

Open Task Manager and revel in the Performance tab. 

Mmmmmmm we'll do it together...


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, it's not an extra case for the fans, it's a case made OUT of fans:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/fan_casemod-thumb-450x231.jpg



Now that must float!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2012)

@Jetster

What software is that in your pic!?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 23, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Open Task Manager and revel in the Performance tab.
> 
> Mmmmmmm we'll do it together...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/Capture003.jpg





I turned off HT. I notice a little stutter in BF3 with it on so I turned it off.


----------



## SaZ (Feb 23, 2012)

phill said:


> Here's the pics
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6631/img9841x.jpg
> 
> ...



WoW

the gtx 580s are amazing


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 23, 2012)

*i'm sad*

I'm sad
my ssd gone bad yesterday
now i have my OS on a WD green 1tb 32mb drive and it's slow , the response sucks compared to a ssd

R.I.P. Corsair Force 3 120GB , it's RMA time


----------



## SaZ (Feb 23, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> I'm sad
> my ssd gone bad yesterday
> now i have my OS on a WD green 1tb 32mb drive and it's slow , the response sucks compared to a ssd
> 
> R.I.P. Corsair Force 3 120GB , it's RMA time




What happened to ur ssd? I need to know because i have the ssd too...


----------



## Boneface (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL now im scared, i have the 60g version of the Force 3! just got it few mths ago i think!


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2012)

SaZ said:


> WoW
> 
> the gtx 580s are amazing



They definitely aren't a bad card   I'm wondering about putting all 3 in the 762 rig or whether or not I should just get three new cards like he 7970's or Nvidia's latest..  But at the moment first thing that comes first is my baby due September...  I have to make sure I have some spare money for when that comes!!


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 24, 2012)

cleanup cleanup


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, it's not an extra case for the fans, it's a case made OUT of fans:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120222/fan_casemod-thumb-450x231.jpg



so what's the verdict? if you point all the fans on one side panel outward does it hover or not?


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 24, 2012)

SaZ said:


> What happened to ur ssd? I need to know because i have the ssd too...



dunno installed a game and pc froze, bootmgr was gone, did reinstalled but froze/failed when was installing os, now it fails to finish ATTO


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> cleanup cleanup
> 
> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i430/ViperXTR/Pictures/DSC00599.jpg
> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i430/ViperXTR/Pictures/DSC00598.jpg



Hey viper, I have the same board as you and was wondering what your thoughs are on it? How far have you OCed your CPU?


----------



## emmanuelbriceno (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi to all, new in the forum. 

This is my rig, specs in my profile.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 24, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> so what's the verdict? if you point all the fans on one side panel outward does it hover or not?



No, that's not my PC - just a mod I saw previously.


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 24, 2012)

lol crappy old laptop hdd i got





and this is a pic of my ssd that's still can be accesed but always fails


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

emmanuelbriceno said:


> Hi to all, new in the forum.
> 
> This is my rig, specs in my profile.
> 
> ...



Nice rig 

Welcome to TPU!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting my AMD rig up and running in my spare time. Gotta figure which of my 3 chips to use, FX-4100, 1090T, or 1100T, when what I really want, is FX-8150!

Also trying to pick out which rma kit I'm gonna use...i think this kit fits with the colour scheme the best...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Getting my AMD rig up and running in my spare time. Gotta figure which of my 3 chips to use, FX-4100, 1090T, or 1100T, when what I really want, is FX-8150!
> 
> Also trying to pick out which rma kit I'm gonna use...i think this kit fits with the colour scheme the best...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/015.jpg



I say ripjaws, I've just always loved how they look


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I say ripjaws, I've just always loved how they look



Looks are one thing...clocking and best performance are another. Fortunately, the AMD rig has all my own, and has nothing to do with reviews at all, so I can take my time trying parts and get the best possible.

Personally, I don't have much in the way of favorites in ram..I kinda prefer Corsair, because they identify stick revisions(making purhcasing for lcocking easier), but G.Skill makes some damn good stuff that I really like too.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Getting my AMD rig up and running in my spare time. Gotta figure which of my 3 chips to use, FX-4100, 1090T, or 1100T, when what I really want, is FX-8150!
> 
> Also trying to pick out which rma kit I'm gonna use...i think this kit fits with the colour scheme the best...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120224/015.jpg



Hey cadaveca, i noticed in your rig (in this and previous pics) that you're cooling the CPU with a Corsair Kit for watercooling, how are they performing with the single kit you own? Good performance, finishing and no leaks?

I'm thinking in buying one of those for my cousin's future rig cause he's thinking in buying a good air disipator and i'd prefer that he takes a solution like that one, i also examined in the past the Swiftech kits but these days i'm seeing how other brands are also joining the "All-Done Watercooling", what do you can tell me?

Thanks!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2012)

That cooler in that pic is actually an Asetek unit made specifically for AMD. I do have the COrsair H50, H70, and H100, and I am pretty happy with all of them.

For SKT 1155, H70/H80 or the Antec 920 are al lviable options for high overclocks, but on AMD and SKT 2011, the amount of power they consume and then shed in heat is very nearly too much for even the H100. For AMD or SKT 2011, I suggest something like the Swiftech kits. Heck, I'd like one myself to use in my review testing rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

How hard is it to install a side panel window kit and which ones are the best kits to buy? Im very good with a jig saw but I do not know which kit to buy.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How hard is it to install a side panel window kit and which ones are the best kits to buy? Im very good with a jig saw but I do not know which kit to buy.



PM inbound


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> How hard is it to install a side panel window kit and which ones are the best kits to buy? Im very good with a jig saw but I do not know which kit to buy.



If you find a good one, tell me  I'm tired of all my work in my HAF going to waste


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im thinking of a NZXT Source 210 Elite with a side panel mod?


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im thinking of a NZXT Source 210 Elite with a side panel mod?



Take a look at luciel's side panel mod in the project logs thread.... he did a nice job on that one 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2555438&postcount=1


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Getting my AMD rig up and running in my spare time. Gotta figure which of my 3 chips to use, FX-4100, 1090T, or 1100T, when what I really want, is FX-8150!
> 
> Also trying to pick out which rma kit I'm gonna use...i think this kit fits with the colour scheme the best...



It's a shame such nice platform is letdown because the fastest CPU you can use is FX-8150.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey viper, I have the same board as you and was wondering what your thoughs are on it? How far have you OCed your CPU?



decent enough for me, have yet to have a BSOD/problem on it, then again im only on an i3 2100 so i can't OC, will slap an unlocked IB when it gets out or at least a 2500K.

As expected for an matx board, it gets crowded, but i would have hoped it had a little more space between the PCI-E slot and the CPU socket


----------



## specks (Feb 24, 2012)

emmanuelbriceno said:


> Hi to all, new in the forum.
> 
> This is my rig, specs in my profile.
> 
> ...



Just wondering, why are there two crossfire bridges on those cards?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2012)

I've always used two on mine when they were single-GPU cards...


----------



## specks (Feb 25, 2012)

Does it make any difference when using two bridges over one?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

specks said:


> Does it make any difference when using two bridges over one?



Not really. AMD used to say "one bridge per card", but there doesn't seem to be a problem with using just one. There have been reports of using two fixing some flickering issues for some users, but that could ahve also been because the other bridge was bad? Not sure.


----------



## Garrgoyle (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Animalpak (Feb 25, 2012)

Garrgoyle@ Hell of a beast system !


----------



## JobR (Feb 25, 2012)

Garrgoyle said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/IMGP2977.jpg



why oh why a stock cooller?


----------



## Canzara (Feb 25, 2012)

My home office setup:




















(40" Toshiba LED with WiFi)


----------



## sniviler (Feb 25, 2012)

nice bong  Surveillance Camera setup is nice too.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 25, 2012)

sniviler said:


> nice bong



+1 Noticed that first off as well  The rig aint bad either


----------



## Canzara (Feb 25, 2012)

Heh, thanks guys. You noticed the most important part right off!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 25, 2012)

sniviler said:


> nice bong



+2 I noticed it right off. Hmmm this might not fair well for us.  Nice system, big led display and all, and the first thing we notice is a bong in the corner.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> It's a shame such nice platform is letdown because the fastest CPU you can use is FX-8150.



I'm sorry I missed this coment earlier.

I'll be 100% honest...for me, personally, CPU doesn't matter much. It only matters to me, becuase the memory controller is part of it.


As I have been repeating over the years, for multi-GPU configs, sometimes memory performance is the key limiting factor. Of course, this is app-dependant, but some of my favorite games are of that ilk, and need high memory bandwidth to get the most out of the VGAs. I play racing games a lot(well, I used to before my shoulder injury), wioth Codemasters titles beign some of my favorites, and of course, they need lots of memory bandwidth.

X79, overall has much higher bandwidth than P67/Z68. Somewhere between those two paltforms, Codemasters titles finally do not benefit from more memory speed. 2133 Mhz on 1155 isn't quite enough, but 1600 MHz on 2011 very nearly is.

The FX-8150, at stock, doesn't compare to 1155. but perhaps overclocked, i can get comparable performance. I guess I'm gonna get an 8150 real soon here, so I'll be able to test all that for myself.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 25, 2012)

JobR said:


> why oh why a stock cooller?



i see the power supply is not the best too


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2012)

Canzara said:


> My home office setup:
> 
> http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk194/Canzara/Tower.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Garrgoyle (Feb 26, 2012)

post deleted because I do not *******************. peroid.


----------



## JobR (Feb 26, 2012)

Garrgoyle said:


> I was using a H70 before my case change and the HAF932 doesn't cool as well when the back 12cm fan slot is blowing air inside the case!
> 
> My temps overall are 10*c lower without the cpu cooler.
> 
> Edit: It's a long story, but it started when I changed my last PSU and blew up one of my 580's.



I doubt that a stock cooler is better then the H70, no matter what airflow u got..

you can also just turn around the fan, let it blow out?

especially when ur overclocking... that shit stock cooler wont make it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 26, 2012)

you can be glad that erocker isnt here atm, when i posted rig pics which also showed my bong, he drastically removed them.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 26, 2012)

Canzara said:


> My home office setup:
> 
> http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk194/Canzara/Tower.jpg
> 
> ...




Yeah Nice Piece bro LOL 2 footer?

Anyway Nice setup and I love the gaming area!


----------



## Garrgoyle (Feb 26, 2012)

JobR said:


> I doubt that a stock cooler is better then the H70, no matter what airflow u got..
> 
> you can also just turn around the fan, let it blow out?
> 
> especially when ur overclocking... that shit stock cooler wont make it



you didn't read my posrt, bro 


btw, troll, I reported yer apsm action! so there :thumbs up:


----------



## Canzara (Feb 26, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you can be glad that erocker isnt here atm, when i posted rig pics which also showed my bong, he drastically removed them.



Well, I wasn't trying to offend anyone and if someone has a problem, please send me a pm and I'll be happy to remove it and take a new pic. I have a rather large size dog and keep it on my desk right where its sitting when I'm not using it so its not anywhere it can be knocked over. A nice blown glass piece is rather expensive.



20mmrain said:


> Yeah Nice Piece bro LOL 2 footer?
> 
> Anyway Nice setup and I love the gaming area!



Its 21"

Thanks very much 




Garrgoyle said:


> you didn't read my posrt, bro
> 
> 
> btw, troll, I reported yer apsm action! so there :thumbs up:



Don't sweat it bro. He's probably jealous of your sweet SLI setup!


----------



## trickson (Feb 26, 2012)

I like the Bong. Goes well with every thing else!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 26, 2012)

sniviler said:


> nice bong



I was going to mod my comp until i got high ...
I was gonna cut some holes for the fans but then i got high ...
My components are still boxed and i know why (why man) cuz i got high! cuz i got high! cuz i got high!!


----------



## JobR (Feb 26, 2012)

Canzara said:


> Well, I wasn't trying to offend anyone and if someone has a problem, please send me a pm and I'll be happy to remove it and take a new pic. I have a rather large size dog and keep it on my desk right where its sitting when I'm not using it so its not anywhere it can be knocked over. A nice blown glass piece is rather expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NVIDIA, no thanks bro!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> I was going to mod my comp until i got high ...
> I was gonna cut some holes for the fans but then i got high ...
> My components are still boxed and i know why (why man) cuz i got high! cuz i got high! cuz i got high!!




Can I play?


I was going to put a window in my case 
But then I got high 
Now I have a screwed up hole in that place 
Cause I got high 

I cut my thumb off with a dremel and I know why (yeah, why?) 
Cause I got high, because I got high, because I got high. 
La-di-dah-da-di-da


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2012)

are we starting an stoner case moders anthem are we ROFL


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 27, 2012)

What exaggerations! 
Beeing high while building is pretty much ignorable, the real deal is building, when youre still totally slapped by a good amount of 2c-b, and the board and parts, sometimes randomly start to morph, and get wavy. 
I remember the Built, including Water Loop, ran pretty well after that 
(had to completely rebuild it overnight, due to new mobo)


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2012)

This thread has obviously digressed


----------



## btarunr (Feb 27, 2012)

Back to topic.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 28, 2012)

MoonPig comes to the rescue and puts the thread back on the rails!


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, MoonPig!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

MY PC ATM:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



Can it play crysis?






*Edit*

Also I will keep it rolling!

This is one of my quads I have crunching at work


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



And I thought I was messy.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



I need that orange button


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



WEAK!


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> WEAK!
> 
> http://hpjansson.org/blag/data/2008/08/fair-return-shipment.jpg



Nigerian computer outlet?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> And I thought I was messy.




Meh. Organized confusion...you have no idea how much USEFUL stuff there is in there!




mastrdrver said:


> WEAK!
> 
> http://hpjansson.org/blag/data/2008/08/fair-return-shipment.jpg





OMG!





Jetster said:


> I need that orange button


 Sorry, man, it's red, not orange. Will red do? It's a nice sexy red... You know you want it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725


Ooh ooh I want the An8 chipset fan. Can I haz it pwease?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



I hope not.  Pen cap? a couple of buttons? some dice? a Q-tip? retractable lanyard for a name badge?  That's going to be one crappy PC...


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

View attachment 45956

Looks like your computer sneezed! Bless you.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Ooh ooh I want the An8 chipset fan. Can I haz it pwease?



Uh, it's one of many of those fans that died...not too sure you want it. Notice the other chipset coolers......I think i still got the board in my garage.



t_ski said:


> I hope not.  Pen cap? a couple of buttons? some dice? a Q-tip? retractable lanyard for a name badge?  That's going to be one crappy PC...



A-B-A,-C-U-S, 


M-O-U-S-E

Abacus mouse, abacus mouse...oh, wait. 


C'mon, there's gotta be a PC in there! The dude on ebay told me so!


Oh, and that's my old Comcast lanyard. I thought I tossed that peice of ...well, nevermind. It's going NAOW!




trickson said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725
> 
> Looks like your computer sneezed! Bless you.








Did i mention testing memory is boring?  IT seems my PC is allergic, perhaps? Whadda you think, doc?


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm afraid I have some bad news for it appears to be a case of terminal compjunctivitis :shadedshu I can only give you a matter of days so please get your shit sorted before then


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I'm afraid I have some bad news for it appears to be a case of terminal compjunctivitis :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, it's one of many of those fans that died...not too sure you want it. Notice the other chipset coolers......I think i still got the board in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That why i said that. They where pure crap coolers. Well I can't say that totally as I still have a A8n-e running with the original cooler on it. They got 1 right.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 29, 2012)

My htpc GTX260 216cores. 4 GB DDR2 800. AMD 720x3 2x 250gb raid0 and 1 TB back up.
Can play bf3 with some lag its more for watching dvds on ( soon to be blurays).


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL your picture is upside down^^ Are you drunk?


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 29, 2012)

Its a pos hp case so yeah it is "upside down"^^and the gpu cant have both 90mm fans on it cuz the way it is the gpu touches the card reader slot.


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Its a pos hp case so yeah it is "upside down"^^and the gpu cant have both 90mm fans on it cuz the way it is the gpu touches the card reader slot.



Oh so the picture is right side up the case and all the stuff is upside down.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MY PC ATM:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45956&stc=1&d=1330443725



this is what happens when i orgasm.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 29, 2012)

I feel sorry for you gf/wife/significant other...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> this is what happens when i orgasm.



you must be some kind of malfunctioning Robot!


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

Just preparing a new cruncher


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just preparing a new cruncher
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120229/IMAG0036.jpg



LOL hahaha never thought I would see an SR-2 with only one gpu and that being said (no offence) not a very powerful one. I'm guessing you will be fitting the second fans onto the D14's when you are finished?


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> LOL hahaha never thought I would see an SR-2 with only one gpu and that being said (no offence) not a very powerful one. I'm guessing you will be fitting the second fans onto the D14's when you are finished?



Yea, was just booting it up to check I didn't buy a bunch of dead silicone. Was in a rush, so left just one set of fans, didn't put thermal grease.. But it works.

Will get to work on it sometime in the weekend and see what kinda clocks it can do.

No offence taken. It's a cruncher, so it will actually only have that crappy GPU all it's life. Just murdered an icon, i know


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yea, was just booting it up to check I didn't buy a bunch of dead silicone. Was in a rush, so left just one set of fans, didn't put thermal grease.. But it works.
> 
> Will get to work on it sometime in the weekend and see what kinda clocks it can do.



snazzy!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 29, 2012)

KieX said:


> Just murdered an icon, i know





Considering what the board's and CPUs cost, it hardly seems like an icon..maybe an icon for excessiveness that really isn't needed, and has no true practical application??

Considering most real dual-CPU boards would have had about a similar GPU(if not WORSE!), I think you're the one to finally do such a rig some justice.


----------



## KieX (Feb 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Considering what the board's and CPUs cost, it hardly seems like an icon..maybe an icon for excessiveness that really isn't needed, and has no true practical application??
> 
> Considering most real dual-CPU boards would have had about a similar GPU(if not WORSE!), I think you're the one to finally do such a rig some justice.



Shh, we'll be labelled heretics. Let's just pretend


----------



## Techtu (Mar 1, 2012)

Quality sucks I know...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2012)

nice position for the 360, i bet that helps induce some RROD


----------



## Techtu (Mar 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> nice position for the 360, i bet that helps induce some RROD



It's surprisingly cool in that corner (not as enclosed as it may seem either) an with it being there it helps dampens the noise from the damn fans in the thing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120229/IMG189.jpg
> My htpc GTX260 216cores. 4 GB DDR2 800. AMD 720x3 2x 250gb raid0 and 1 TB back up.
> Can play bf3 with some lag its more for watching dvds on ( soon to be blurays).



Nice rocketfish cooler you have there!

I have one too on my 6 core cruncher!








Techtu said:


> Quality sucks I know...
> 
> http://www.imagedoll.com/out.php/i64372_p2290063.jpg



I have the same chair


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 1, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Its a pos hp case so yeah it is "upside down"^^and the gpu cant have both 90mm fans on it cuz the way it is the gpu touches the card reader slot.



So is the card reader going to file a sexual harassment against the gpu if the fan does touch it?


----------



## specks (Mar 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice rocketfish cooler you have there!
> 
> I have one too on my 6 core cruncher!



Is that a rebranded Hyper TX3?


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 1, 2012)

just to make my mothers rig more overkill i bought her this





this used to be her mobo






specs on the left


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok my new NZXT Tempest 410 arrived! I got it all put together but ran into some problems with the power switch. I fixed it in no time and shes running good! I took my time and did the best cable management I could have done. It is by far the best looking case I have ever owned. I still have not installed the cathodes but they  will be next






























This is what the issue was. It seems to have a big pit in the silicon between the solder point and the copper leads. As you see from the second picture I simply soldered both together and it works fine now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 2, 2012)

Good catch on the Brandon. I would have probably missed that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Good catch on the Brandon. I would have probably missed that.



I only caught it cause the damn thing refused to power up LOL, Its a analog connection so I knew there was bound open connection somewhere.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice case Brandon! And good job on the switch!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 2, 2012)

That Heat sick is masive. IS it sucking air right the back of the GPU


----------



## drade (Mar 2, 2012)

*New Case*

Still have some work to do, but for now this will do.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

drade said:


> Still have some work to do, but for now this will do.
> 
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/16iuw40.jpg
> ...



D: Do you not have a pump?!


----------



## drade (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> D: Do you not have a pump?!



Swiftech h220-20X Edge all in one liquid cooling setup. Pump and reservoir are built into the radiator. I'm running at 23c. artic silver 5 compound. Very easy to install, and preforms well. Price is  a little steep, but I got mine for a great deal.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 2, 2012)

drade said:


> Swiftech h220-20X Edge all in one liquid cooling setup. Pump and reservoir are built into the radiator. I'm running at 23c. artic silver 5 compound. Very easy to install, and preforms well. Price is  a little steep, but I got mine for a great deal.



Awesome, it makes for a super clean build!


----------



## specks (Mar 2, 2012)

Jetster said:


> That Heat sink is masive. IS it sucking air right the back of the GPU



The bottom fan is obviously suffocating.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2012)

I know this is not a PC nor is it mine, it was a machine I was upgrading for a customer and this is the first time I've seen a Mac Pro's insides and I was amazed how freaking clean it was! It only had one cable standing out which was the PCIE connector to the GPU, hands down the cleanest and so far greatest tool-less case design I've seen oh and the graphics card was actually facing upright. 

Specs:
2x Intel Xeon dual X5650
8x 4GB 1333mhz RAM
1x ATI 5770
2x WD 2TB Enterprise 

Everything else was integrated onto the motherboard which oddly splits into two parts, one part being secured onto the panel the other part which is conjoined by some IDE connection looking thing is a pull out tray to upgrade the CPU and RAM.  



















OK now back to PCs, something to wash your eyes out with, my WC setup


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 2, 2012)

That Mac Pro is awesomely clean!!! Oh and yours is not too shabby either (JEALOUS  )


----------



## specks (Mar 2, 2012)

Are those huge blocks heatsinks?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2012)

specks said:


> Are those huge blocks heatsinks?



Yep they are, all mac pro's seem to have them.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2012)

random said:


> I know this is not a PC nor is it mine, it was a machine I was upgrading for a customer and this is the first time I've seen a Mac Pro's insides and I was amazed how freaking clean it was! It only had one cable standing out which was the PCIE connector to the GPU, hands down the cleanest and so far greatest tool-less case design I've seen oh and the graphics card was actually facing upright.
> 
> Specs:
> 2x Intel Xeon dual X5650
> ...



I love MacPros too. As much as Macs get knocked, the fit and finish of the hardware design is very rarely matched. Once they got rid of the leaky watercoolers. I have replaced no less than 30 broken LC units in Mac Pros.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jetster said:


> That Heat sick is masive. IS it sucking air right the back of the GPU





specks said:


> The bottom fan is obviously suffocating.



it looks like it but it actually does quite well.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 3, 2012)

At my school, my Computer Tech/Networking class(Class for Seniors and Juniors, ROP Class), we are working on this. I know that we're going to build some project with an Antec 300 case, a AMD M4 series mobo, 500gb hdd(Going to install Windows 7 in it), and an AMD Athlon x2 @ 3.0ghz, 4gb DDR3 1333mhz and an Antec 380w PSU.

I only have 1 picture of the Antec 300 case. Sorry for the shi**y camera phone quality. 3.2 mega pixel.


----------



## specks (Mar 3, 2012)

random said:


> Yep they are, all mac pro's seem to have them.



Are they passive?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 3, 2012)

specks said:


> Are they passive?



Nope, there's a fan in one end inside the fins.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 3, 2012)

Update to how my build is going per request....

Installed PSU
Re Did Water Cooling Tube
Installed White LED light (Which in real life fads from White to blue very nicely but in the pic looks too bright)
Installed Blue fans 
Finished cable management.....

Things still to do....
Bought different fans then these..... (these are too bright and too much blue)
Experimenting with lighting
False Floor Mod (to cover PSU and PSU cables)
vinyl Decal Mod Inside of case
Front fan controller
Z77 Motherboard when releases. 





Again I will be taking professional pictures when done!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 3, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Update to how my build is going per request....
> 
> Installed PSU
> Re Did Water Cooling Tube
> ...



Sweet looking case, NZXT 810?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Update to how my build is going per request....
> 
> Installed PSU
> Re Did Water Cooling Tube
> ...




Um your PSU is upside down sucking in hot air from within the case other than that it's mighty fine lookin build


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 3, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Um your PSU is upside down sucking in hot air from within the case other than that it's mighty fine lookin build



The way the fans are set up..... Not so much....

Plus from my experience it doesn't make that much of a difference. 

Also it's bottom mounted.... Heat rises. If it were on the top you would be correct.

I have had PSU's flipped either Direction.... In some cases I have found it to help this way. In this case I am doing it because I liked the look of the top of the PSU


----------



## drade (Mar 3, 2012)

random said:


> Sweet looking case, NZXT 810?



Ya that is the nxzt 810. Almost bought it myself, but got the phantom instead.


----------



## DoomDoomDoom (Mar 3, 2012)

Just a preview, then links if you like.






http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1242.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1244.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1245.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1249.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1252.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1253.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1261.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1262.png
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1264.png

Note that in the last pic, the green LED fan is not the rear exhaust fan - My two green R4s have been making a very audible whine, so I replaced them with the R4 I never used from my Hyper 212+ and a leftover Scythe.


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> The way the fans are set up..... Not so much....
> 
> Plus from my experience it doesn't make that much of a difference.
> 
> ...



I have the PSU in my FT-01 the same way and have never had a problem. Silverstone FT-01's have two 180mm intakes and they are filtered so everything runs pretty cool w/low dust. I didn't want to take any chances where the PSU may get starved of air and overheat because of a clogged filter on the bottom of the case that didn't get checked in time.

and....

I also like the look of it fan side up


----------



## specks (Mar 4, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Um your PSU is upside down sucking in hot air from within the case other than that it's mighty fine lookin build



Most part are water cooled so there is not much heat inside the case compared to air cooled rigs. In this case it wont really cause much of a big difference in the psu mounting orientation


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah sweet as was just wondering why it was upside down I spose it makes sense that the parts are mostly WC'd 

@ Norton I've got the RV02 so similar setup to you just an extra 180mm fan on the bottom but I'm anal at keeping the filters clean (atleast every second week)


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Ah sweet as was just wondering why it was upside down I spose it makes sense that the parts are mostly WC'd
> 
> @ Norton I've got the RV02 so similar setup to you just an extra 180mm fan on the bottom but I'm anal at keeping the filters clean (atleast every second week)



Unfortunately the FT01 has the PSU filter tacked inside the case under the PSU so I need to pull the PSU to clean it   I believe yours is set up to be serviceable easier.

I clean mine every 2-3 weeks or so too- even pulled the upper intake and have it mounted on the outside. The original top filter setup sucked for servicing:shadedshu


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2012)

yup the PSU filter is on the back outside of the case on the RV02 nice n simple to keep clean the 3 for the 180's are a little more work but nothing to strenuous to clean


----------



## trickson (Mar 4, 2012)

DoomDoomDoom said:


> Just a preview, then links if you like.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/dreamsoftacos/BPC/IMG_1241.png
> 
> ...



Very Nice! Great job.


----------



## adi518 (Mar 6, 2012)

new here, cool forum, found it by accident searching google...

that's how it usually looks for me..






on the table I had few new items I bought for my build lately.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome

Don't forget to fill out your system specs, too.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 6, 2012)

adi518 said:


> new here, cool forum, found it by accident searching google...
> 
> that's how it usually looks for me..
> 
> ...



:O So tidy man. I wish my setup was as tidy as yours, mine always has university assignments and work stuff on it. I really need to buy a second desk.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 6, 2012)

adi518 said:


> new here, cool forum, found it by accident searching google...
> 
> that's how it usually looks for me..
> 
> ...



You must show us your 'puter with these new cables in it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i've order some parts for a ex-girlfriend of my
she is in 3d stuff and animations and stuff
she needed a new rig that is fast enough for the job
I think these do the the trick


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> i've order some parts for a *ex-girlfriend* of my
> she is in 3d stuff and animations and stuff
> she needed a new rig that is fast enough for the job
> I think these do the the trick
> ...



She gonna........ hook u up with some nookie for that?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq280/Jbunch08/2012-03-06_13-20-18_197.jpg



Hell yea!! Get that bad boy in that new case your building and get the water on it! FAST CLOCKS ARE COMING!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 6, 2012)

Will do my friend!


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> She gonna........ hook u up with some nookie for that?



Lol, i wish! Xd
I wish she was still mg GF, she so verry hot and we can get along so good,
The problem is she has a boyfriend and i have a girlfriend -_-'
She does buy battleflield 3 for me.xd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Lol, i wish! Xd
> I wish she was still mg GF, she so verry hot and we can get along so good,
> The problem is she has a boyfriend and i have a girlfriend -_-'
> She does buy battleflield 3 for me.xd



Make him..... disappear!


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Make him..... disappear!



LOL what?why?


----------



## JobR (Mar 6, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq280/Jbunch08/2012-03-06_13-20-18_197.jpg



OCZ


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 6, 2012)

JobR said:


> OCZ



whats wrong with ocz? this ssd seems to be working just fine!


----------



## JobR (Mar 6, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> whats wrong with ocz? this ssd seems to be working just fine!



Good to hear that, I have had a hell lot of trouble with multiple OCZ SSD's (yes with updated firmware etc) bsods, regular crashes, freezes and so on! :'(


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 6, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> whats wrong with ocz? this ssd seems to be working just fine!



OCZ kicks ass IMO.


----------



## adi518 (Mar 7, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> You must show us your 'puter with these new cables in it.


----------



## WiL11o6 (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is mine ATM:


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice build, WiL11o6! Very nicely done!!


----------



## JobR (Mar 7, 2012)

wil11o6 said:


> here is mine atm:
> 
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6806894406_db7f2142f5_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6953005543_ed3cd4960d_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



 just remove the dust next time before u take the picture sir, I absolutely love the colorscheme


----------



## WiL11o6 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol thanks, I didn't realize it was that dusty after I uploaded pics to my computer. I got lazy to reshoot so left it as is.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 8, 2012)

adi518 said:


> http://asdesign.co.il/stuff/r3/define_r3_rig_2012.jpg



Thanks very much for the cool pics.  Looks very slick.



WiL11o6 said:


> Here is mine ATM:
> 
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6806894406_db7f2142f5_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6953005543_ed3cd4960d_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2012)

Sneak peek of the next build


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sneak peek of the next build
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/Picture017Custom.jpg



Looking good! How do u like that corsair cooler?
Or is that a cm cooler with corsair fans


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Looking good! How do u like that corsair cooler?



I think it's a 212+ with corsair fans :3


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think it's a 212+ with corsair fans :3



Ninja'ed damn I just saw the cm logo on the top


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2012)

Cm hyper 212 + with corsair fans. Keeping it at a cool 30 degrees right now.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Ninja'ed damn I just saw the cm logo on the top


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 8, 2012)

WiL11o6 said:


> Here is mine ATM:
> 
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6806894406_db7f2142f5_b.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6953005543_ed3cd4960d_b.jpg[/url]
> ...



wow just wow!
specs?


----------



## WiL11o6 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing too crazy:

2600k @ 4.5ghz (4.7 max for benchies)
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
Sapphire 7970s @ 1000/5000 (1200/1600 max for benchies)


----------



## SaZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Master pics cooming soon...

The system:

Asus P4C800 DELUXE
Pentium 4 Prescott@3Ghz 
4GB of generic ram
Ati 3850 AGP
And other...


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope this translated correctly...

ลักษณะที่ดีและสะอาด อะไรอุณหภูมิเช่นเดียวกับการติดตั้งน้ำเย็นมีอะไรบ้าง คุณทำเช่นนี้กับตัวเองและคุณจะทำงานร้านคอมพิวเตอร์หรือไม่? คุณมีอะไรกับฮาร์ดแวร์ที่ใช้ในคอมพิวเตอร์ที่? ขออภัยคำถามมากมายสำหรับ ฉันหวังว่าคุณไม่ทราบผมใช้ Google แปลเป็นแปลงจากภาษาอังกฤษเป็นภาษาไทย

edit: uh... where's the pic from the original post in the other thread? (from the "Thailand only" thread). I'm sure that section of Thai is confusing some people right about now lol


----------



## Kast (Mar 10, 2012)

Picked this baby up today


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my New Fans.... If you ask me looks much better. Flipped my Power supply also even though I argued it looked better the other way.... I started to like the looks this way better. Still waiting on a couple of things but its getting there.

Oh yeah and I sleeved my Crossfire bridge Which was a bitch to do


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Got my New Fans.... If you ask me looks much better. Flipped my Power supply also even though I argued it looked better the other way.... I started to like the looks this way better. Still waiting on a couple of things but its getting there.
> 
> Oh yeah and I sleeved my Crossfire bridge Which was a bitch to do
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46117&stc=1&d=1331354100



Beautiful!


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 10, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Got my New Fans.... If you ask me looks much better. Flipped my Power supply also even though I argued it looked better the other way.... I started to like the looks this way better. Still waiting on a couple of things but its getting there.
> 
> Oh yeah and I sleeved my Crossfire bridge Which was a bitch to do
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46117&stc=1&d=1331354100



Umm if you don't mind me asking, how did you sleeve  your crossfire bridge?  Did you have to desolder the connectors and then resolder them back on>? 

I must say the rig is looking very nice.


----------



## Garrgoyle (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Frizz (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently changed jobs out of apple and into a PC service store, built this system for a customer. I like to take pride in cable management lol.

Specs:

i7 3930K
Antec 900 V2
16GB Corsair low profile vengeance ram
2x 1.5TB WD Black
D14 Noctua SE2011 Ver.
X79 Asus
750 Antec High Current Gamer PSU

These CPUs are alot larger than sandy bridge CPU's I never knew there could be such a big difference in size on the X79 platform. Nonetheless I was impressed, just a bit disappointed I didn't get the opportunity today to fit in two 7970's in it


----------



## Frizz (Mar 10, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Got my New Fans.... If you ask me looks much better. Flipped my Power supply also even though I argued it looked better the other way.... I started to like the looks this way better. Still waiting on a couple of things but its getting there.
> 
> Oh yeah and I sleeved my Crossfire bridge Which was a bitch to do
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46117&stc=1&d=1331354100



Far out man you got a sick rig there, good taste in hardware definitely getting that case for my next build


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 10, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Umm if you don't mind me asking, how did you sleeve  your crossfire bridge?  Did you have to desolder the connectors and then resolder them back on>?
> 
> I must say the rig is looking very nice.



No I didn't desolder the connections. 

1. I used 1/2 Sleeveing (I believe) And stretched it over the Crossfire bridge

*Note*  And the reason I say "I believe" is because I had this stuff sitting around I didn't buy it. But if you all would like me to measure it so you guys can try.... let me know. Or if there is a big enough request for a "How To Thread" for this I would be glad to make one so that everyone can see how it is done. 

2. Used 1 " wide Heat shrink ("I believe" same story as above ) and stretched it over both ends.

3. Used heat gun to shrink Heat shrink over ends.

4. While Heat shrink was warm molded the heat shrink to shape of the Crossfire bridge. 

5. Trimmed wholes in the heat shrink to make connection.

Done 

It takes a lot of practice and a few times to finally get it down. But once you do get it down it looks way awesome! Much better then some brown crossfire bridge.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 10, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> No I didn't desolder the connections.
> 
> 1. I used 1/2 Sleeveing (I believe) And stretched it over the Crossfire bridge
> 
> ...



wow haha must had been a tight fit with the heatshrink! Certainly does look nice than the default colour.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 10, 2012)

random said:


> I recently changed jobs out of apple and into a PC service store, built this system for a customer. I like to take pride in cable management lol.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Damn those Noctua coolers are massive....but they are among the best looking very good...i cant even see your rams lol.


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 10, 2012)

my pc atm..it aint awesome pretty leet sauce but im happy with it


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay so I got jealous and did this to mine. I know that it is no were close to any ones sweet setup here! I have what I have and well I did what I could to clean it up some. This case is huge but it doesn't have what many here have, Places to hide wires and pt rads and stuff like that, I just don't have any money to get a really nice case! Fuck my life!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2012)

reported your post for lulzsauce

jk

looks good man, new tubes would be awesome, but if it works then its what matters


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> reported your post for lulzsauce
> 
> jk
> 
> looks good man, new tubes would be awesome, but if it works then its what matters



Yeah but just look at the sweet stuff here and then this ghetto ass junk heap! Make me all jealous is all. If I had a better case I know it would look just as nice as the other ones here.


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 10, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah but just look at the sweet stuff here and then this ghetto ass junk heap! Make me all jealous is all. If I had a better case I know it would look just as nice as the other ones here.



if you love the pc mate, it isnt junk. mine isnt as good as some here but i love it so to me, its the best. yours isnt a junker.


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I did try to clean it up some. I rerouted the one water line behind the PSU that goes to the pump and I took out the ghetto fan and the ghetto fan shroud that was on the res as well. Yeah looks ok. Just not sweet. Also rerouted the 8 pin power cable behind the case so it doesn't show now. But that is as much as one can do with this case really.


----------



## phill (Mar 10, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> if you love the pc mate, it isnt junk. mine isnt as good as some here but i love it so to me, its the best. yours isnt a junker.



I agree   If its not the latest and greatest who cares??  If it does what you want it to do, what else matters??


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

phill said:


> I agree   If its not the latest and greatest who cares??  If it does what you want it to do, what else matters??



I am not talking about the specs, I am talking about the case. Hell I love the system specs just not the case. I need to get a new one but haven't 2 pennies to rub together to make a dime.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 10, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120310/DSC_0002.jpg
> 
> my pc atm..it aint awesome pretty leet sauce but im happy with it



nice man, i got a FT02 and a GTX 580 SOC AS WELL! Good choice in hardware my man  Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## Gas2100 (Mar 10, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> nice man, i got a FT02 and a GTX 580 SOC AS WELL! Good choice in hardware my man  Did you paint it yourself?



no its the limited edition red edition number 0430  the 580 SOC is a beast huh?


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 10, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> no its the limited edition red edition number 0430  the 580 SOC is a beast huh?



wow haha i must have been late to the silverstone party. I just have a all black USB3.0 one. I must say now I am tempted to paint my ft02. 

Yes the 580SOC is a BEAST! Can keep up with the 7970 is some cases.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

New CPU for my rig 










(AMD FX-6200)


----------



## BlackRain (Mar 11, 2012)

nice chip bro


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

BlackRain said:


> nice chip bro



Thanks, prepping my BIOS update now

"Nice" is TBD... we will see when I get it installed tomorrow and test it a little


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

Trickson, get yourself some white tubing. It's relatively cheap and it would make your rig look awesome. Your rig is a lot better than most people's computers that I know.


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Trickson, get yourself some white tubing. It's relatively cheap and it would make your rig look awesome. Your rig is a lot better than most people's computers that I know.



Yeah I really need to get some new tubing. I just can't get the expense pat the wife.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 11, 2012)

UncleSAma said:


> Grumble, spit, rawr, spit, grumble grumble...




Lulz were had.


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

UncleSAma said:


> Grumble, spit, rawr, spit, grumble grumble...



WTF


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 11, 2012)

UncleSAma said:


> Grumble, spit, rawr, spit, grumble grumble...




Dude, no.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.

Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:















If anyone has some suggestions on how I can route my tubing so it doesn't look like a white octopuss exploded in there, I'm all ears. There's dual loops btw, rad on top that you can't see.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks nice.

You could turn your top rad so the ports were closer to the drive bays, that would get rid of a bunch of tubing, it would end up being a short tube from pump to rad, short tube from rad to block, medium tube from block to pump.  I don't see any way to change your gpu loop, and it looks fine, anyhow.  Keep on rockin'


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:
> 
> ...


That is a thing of beauty! Man when I see some thing like this I just want mine to look like that!


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:
> 
> ...



Hmmm, what case is that???


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

Corsair 500R


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:
> 
> ...



So sick. 10/10 all the way


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2012)

My new motherboard arrived yesterday! Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 THANKS MUNKI!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking good Brandon!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> If anyone has some suggestions on how I can route my tubing so it doesn't look like a white octopuss exploded in there, I'm all ears. There's dual loops btw, rad on top that you can't see.



The only thing I could think of would be mounting the two radiators closer together or stacked on top of one another so the barbs would be on opposite end of each other however mounting like that could be a little tricky without a custom bracket. getting a quad 120 Rad for a single loop is another option...but personally I like the way it looks now! Very nice! Love the white tubing it looks very clean!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> If anyone has some suggestions on how I can route my tubing so it doesn't look like a white octopuss exploded in there, I'm all ears. There's dual loops btw, rad on top that you can't see.



Turn the top rad around bringing the barbs closer to the drive bays, it would cut tubing used down by about a foot. The 2nd loop, even though the drive bay res looks sexy, could use a standard pump in the bottom of the case and a micro res near the video card, that would cut tubing used down by a foot there also.

EDIT:
 Could even combine the 2 loops onto the trip 120, wouldnt notice much of a rise in heat. This would totally omit the use of the 120.2 and it's feed/return lines. Running the bottom outlet of the cpu to the top inlet of the gpu.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree that one loop would make it look nicer, even if you left both rads in it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I decided to re-arrange my system setup and add a more powerful sound system 





now to explain a few things... The monitor was victim of a bored female friend of mine that borrowed it lol. Yes one of my walls are pink... ran outta paint and I'm broke. Yep... that's the 2gb James Raynor flash drive from the SC2 collector's ed. The sound system is a Phillips MC-500 Micro System. Anyone know the modern equal to it? Also... Does anyone else have my case? I'd like to know exactly what case it is. There are no brand or model markings anywhere.

And my laptop.






Finished upgrading my T43 laptop. Finally got the T41p LCD screen swapped over to it and its maxed out at 2GB ddr2. The LCD is actually an older IPS display, and can run at 1440x1050 res. I also added the finger print scanner from a T41p to it... It surprisingly still works. It still runs pretty well, but it REALLY needs a hard drive upgrade. Oh, also applied a Windows 7 theme to it. It can play Farcry 1 on High settings.

Specs to the left.

Edit: @THE_EGG... I Google'd that Citroen DS3, it is a nice car.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> You could turn your top rad so the ports were closer to the drive bays, that would get rid of a bunch of tubing, it would end up being a short tube from pump to rad, short tube from rad to block, medium tube from block to pump.  I don't see any way to change your gpu loop, and it looks fine, anyhow.  Keep on rockin'



I'm thinking about it. I'd have to start cutting the case up in order to flip the radiator around and that's the only thing keeping me from doing it. I'd rather not cut up the case... But I'll get bored one day and probably do it anyways.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2012)

Too bad the tubing holes weren't at the top of the case at the rear. Then you could hide the one GPU tube along the top edge of the case.

Does the triple not fit up top?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Does the triple not fit up top?



The top bay was designed mainly for the H100. There's one, maybe two aftermarket 2x120 rads that will fit up there. Very little clearence.

25mm is the max thickness it will take. This is what I'm using up there: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...d=3985&zenid=dce2a87bd9db51c011ff667efee7f898


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:
> 
> ...



Personally I think it looks beautiful and I would not change a thing. On that note if I were to do some thing I would just turn the top rad around if you can. Other than that it is beautiful!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> The top bay was designed mainly for the H100. There's one, maybe two aftermarket 2x120 rads that will fit up there. Very little clearence.



That kinda sucks. It almost looks like you could pull the bottom drive bay and get a dual rad down there, and there is very nearly enough room to slide that triple rad in the case itself, between the bays and the VGA...There's a few options, I suppose, but having two loops definitely doesn't help with tubing runs.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Well I decided to re-arrange my system setup and add a more powerful sound system
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46161&stc=1&d=1331483862
> 
> Also... Does anyone else have my case? I'd like to know exactly what case it is. There are no brand or model markings anywhere.



I think it may be made by iCute (but don't quote me on that)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> I'm thinking about it. I'd have to start cutting the case up in order to flip the radiator around and that's the only thing keeping me from doing it. I'd rather not cut up the case... But I'll get bored one day and probably do it anyways.



Or you could set the fans in pull, put the rad internal.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Also... Does anyone else have my case? I'd like to know exactly what case it is. There are no brand or model markings anywhere.




@ xBruce88x
That case looks like an Apevia X-Dreamer (probably version 1 or version 2, the newer version, looks a little different)

http://apevia.com/products_level3.asp?CID=1&CID2=1&CID3=6


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope definitely an iCute  it's model is ICUTE 8310SL-AL I know this becuase years ago I looked at it when I was wanting another case but I ended up getting the iCute 0509ULA - 4G - BS bigger fans and more of them


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Nope definitely an iCute  it's model is ICUTE 8310SL-AL I know this becuase years ago I looked at it when I was wanting another case but I ended up getting the iCute 0509ULA - 4G - BS bigger fans and more of them



Similar but that iCute doesn't have a full plexiglass front panel like xBruce's has... take a good look at the pic and you can see a small crack in the plexi on it.

** EDIT- doesn't really match the Apevia either??? lots of branding going on between case models- could be a house brand from somewhere or a clone of another case***


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

the iCute has the same slanted vents at the top and the side panel is the same with the X pattern with the fan in the middle on top, but not on the side panel, however the front design isn't quite the same.

taking more pics of the case (guess that'd help eh?) will edit when done.

Here's some pics back when I was first building the system. I stripped the case to route cables and such.



























The Antec fans came with the case when i got it, but I dunno if they originally came with the case (I'm not the first owner) but i think it is most likely an iCUTE case.

EDIT: At least we know it was made in China...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2012)

It is a Apevia case. I remember new egg selling those.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

Looked at Apevia's site under Midtower, none of them had the side bars that light up blue up front.

EDIT: Definitely an iCute http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ICUTE-831...ponents_RL&hash=item3a6a7ab9ee#ht_1606wt_1177

edit 2: at least that one is very close... doesn't have the little holes at the bottom part like mine.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I just did a quick search. And didn't find a Icute case that was identical. But I didn't find a Apevia either that was identical. T Icute case I found was more like his though. So I will sy it possibly is a Icute case.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

I had that case Bruce. It really has no brand name. I got mine from Geeks.com back in 2004 or so.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

did a google image search... i did find the exact same case... on page 22. wich... is the pic i uploaded not to long ago lol

google image link

i wonder if geeks.com keeps their older stuff on the website like newegg does. Heh... 2004... this case is getting old lol


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> i wonder if geeks.com keeps their older stuff on the website like newegg does. Heh... 2004... this case is getting old lol



Nope. I just checked my account and it only goes back to 2008 for me.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> did a google image search... i did find the exact same case... on page 22. wich... is the pic i uploaded not to long ago lol
> 
> google image link
> 
> i wonder if geeks.com keeps their older stuff on the website like newegg does. Heh... 2004... this case is getting old lol



The case I'm looking for "see link in my sig" is from 1999 or 2000


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

yea... looks like i'll just have to repair/replace the plexi front and mod it a bit to suit my needs later lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> the iCute has the same slanted vents at the top and the side panel is the same with the X pattern with the fan in the middle on top, but not on the side panel, however the front design isn't quite the same.
> 
> taking more pics of the case (guess that'd help eh?) will edit when done.
> 
> ...



Reminds me a lot of a case I bought back in ~2000 at a PC convention/sale. Lots of sellers from around the US selling stuff. Only real difference is only 1 USB up front (has same flip cover at bottom), no clear top or fan, and PCI retention is slightly different. Just a generic white case. Idk who made it but it has been around a while.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> The top bay was designed mainly for the H100. There's one, maybe two aftermarket 2x120 rads that will fit up there. Very little clearence.
> 
> 25mm is the max thickness it will take. This is what I'm using up there: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...d=3985&zenid=dce2a87bd9db51c011ff667efee7f898



Thanks very much.  Been wondering what would fit in 500R top.

So you have fans pushing mounted inside the case, and the rad inside the roof?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 11, 2012)

Not mine, but I wish It was lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

i don't see any ventilation anywhere... for the comp or the occupant!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 11, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Well I decided to re-arrange my system setup and add a more powerful sound system
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46161&stc=1&d=1331483862
> 
> ...



Are those bubble lights on the sides?  Try googling for a case with those...


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

yea they got bubbles in them (they don't move or anything, its in the plastic). I tried googling, and only found my picture i uploaded to this site, and a few cases that were close but not quite lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> Not mine, but I wish It was lol



This is still freaking awesome!!! No one to bother you man this would be great!!!

On another note started my moding today. "PSU shroud and Acrylic floor"


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 11, 2012)

Really nice loop there 20mm, love that tubing. Are those NoiseBlocker fans?  If so how do you like them?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> Not mine, but I wish It was lol



WTF over.........


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> Not mine, but I wish It was lol



Talk about jackshack! Man if it has AC and a food shoot there would be no getting me out!


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> Talk about jackshack! Man if it has AC and a food shoot there would be no getting me out!



and.... a poop chute or it might get a little stinky in there


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> and.... a poop chute or it might get a little stinky in there



Yeah that too. And a steady supply of Kleenex!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Really nice loop there 20mm, love that tubing. Are those NoiseBlocker fans?  If so how do you like them?



I should've really started a build log instead of keeping to post updates here....

Anywho.... No the fans are actuall xigmatech fans these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233046... and the loop hose is primochill 7/16th....

The acrylic I am very proud of that is turning out wonderfully is just some stuff I bought at the local hardware store. I will have some sleeving for my PSU on the way shortly from MDPC-X to sleeve my PSU. Kinda worried though first time I will be attempting it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> Not mine, but I wish It was lol



Every man's wish... a fap cave.


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

random said:


> Every man's wish... a fap cave.



If I had one I would beat myself to death in it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> Not mine, but I wish It was lol



That is awesome.....now a portable AC vented in (somewhere near the tower would be I deal i suppose) would be a nice touch with maybe an upper roof/ceiling outlet/fan.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

random said:


> Every man's wish... a fap cave.





trickson said:


> If I had one I would beat myself to death in it.





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> That is awesome.....now a portable AC vented in (somewhere near the tower would be I deal i suppose) would be a nice touch with maybe an upper roof/ceiling outlet/fan.



!!!!!


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

If you look at the floor it looks like some has been very busy in that thing! 

The FLOOR has OMG Look at it!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> 
> If you look at the floor it looks like some has been very busy in that thing!
> 
> The FLOOR has OMG Look at it!



LMAO I didn't notice that before.... Some one call CSI and get a UV light we've got Semen


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> LMAO I didn't notice that before.... Some one call CSI and get a UV light we've got Semen



You could see that FROM SPACE! I bet that thing would glow like a nuclear power plant!
LMFAO!!! He painted the thing on the out side BLACK But FAILED to paint the inside! OMFG!!!!!!!! That flood is cum stained! must be a gallon on the floor!!!!

I'm Telling MOM!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 12, 2012)

now get it motorized along with the other suggestions and youd never need to leave it... and a microwave and minifridge


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> 
> If you look at the floor it looks like some has been very busy in that thing!
> 
> The FLOOR has OMG Look at it!



Once again, not mine. That is not my cum on the floor.


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Once again, not mine. That is not my cum on the floor.



LOL.
I think some one needs to test that place, I bet he knocked it up!


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Once again, not mine. That is not my cum on the floor.



Sure it isn't (Pss Pss did you see this guys wack a Hole?) J/K bro


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 12, 2012)

I still dream of my own personal Mech-Cockpit...Eyefinity 3x1, 5.1 Surround, 2 Joysticks to Control Weaponry and Movement, Plus one or two Floor Pedals, and a Thrust Control. 

Also, an adjustable venting fan, which would be used to simulate the heat, a mechs fusion reactor generates,when using weaponry etc. slower for more heat, and faster for less.

and finally, a custom designed Cockpit-Seat, derived from pictures of older battletech books and a OCZ NIA, to complete the array of control options. 
(some mechs have different controls, for finer granularities of movement, and all of them have a neurohelmet)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Once again, not mine. That is not my cum on the floor.





trickson said:


> LOL.
> I think some one needs to test that place, I bet he knocked it up!





20mmrain said:


> Sure it isn't (Pss Pss did you see this guys wack a Hole?) J/K bro



Lmao too funny


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

I just can't get over this, The guy is so proud of his jack booth that he takes pictures of it and post's them online, Not even a care in the world about the cum stained floor! My god have some shame, At least I would have put a throw rug on the floor covering up the spank "O" vision mess! 
This is just way to funny! I am laughing my fucking ass off!

I bet he sent his mom the pictures too!
(son) " Look MOM, I built this"! "Isn't it cool"?
(MOM) "Son what is that on the floor?"
(Son) " Oh I spilled my soda MOM Honest".


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 12, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> now get it motorized along with the other suggestions and youd never need to leave it... and a microwave and minifridge



Wouldn't that make it a house? Or at least a mobile home then?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 12, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> http://stewartmedia.biz/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/So-Much-More-Room-For-Activities.jpg
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120310/007725.jpg
> ...




I can't really grasp how huge that Fulmo is. 






A little project of mine: my first AMD/nVidia build


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Wouldn't that make it a house? Or at least a mobile home then?



Yeah that would be an RV then. But I would question the person driving it for sure and keep your kids clear of the windowless VAN And the tear stained mattress!
HOLY CRAP! That is just too funny!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 12, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I can't really grasp how huge that Fulmo is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Specs?


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 12, 2012)

who needs windows when you can hook up cams all over the thing. I guess there's still the issue of being road legal lol. Also, i live in a mobile home... and its not very mobile. you gotta cut in in half, then get not one, but TWO big rigs to haul it somewhere lol.

@TRWOV, kinda curious about the specs too... is that the same mobo as in your specs, and if so... how is it nvidia and amd at the same time?

Edit: nvm TRWOV i just saw your updated project log lol, coming along nicely too


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> LMAO I didn't notice that before.... Some one call CSI and get a UV light we've got Semen



Don't you mean NCIS those are dead semen


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 12, 2012)

Figured i'd cleanup my room a bit and throw a couple pics of the rig up.  Pardon the fuzzy photos.. all i have is an iphone and the camera don't work so well anymore...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Once again, not mine. That is not my cum on the floor.



Your avatar just makes you look even more suspicious lol


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Figured i'd cleanup my room a bit and throw a couple pics of the rig up.  Pardon the fuzzy photos.. all i have is an iphone and the camera don't work so well anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at the pictures was going to say sweet job love it! 
Then I seen the 2 monitors and well now you are just pissing me off. 

LOL. J/K Nice setup!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> I was looking at the pictures was going to say sweet job love it!
> Then I seen the 2 monitors and well now you are just pissing me off.
> 
> LOL. J/K Nice setup!



hahha, thanks trickson.  Yeah idk.. i haven't really played with my computer much.. or been active on the forums.. some personal/emotional shit going on in my life is making it hard to enjoy other aspects of it.. But i'm trying to get back in, and i figured a good cleaning and some lights would help lol.


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> hahha, thanks trickson.  Yeah idk.. i haven't really played with my computer much.. or been active on the forums.. some personal/emotional shit going on in my life is making it hard to enjoy other aspects of it.. But i'm trying to get back in, and i figured a good cleaning and some lights would help lol.



You know now every time I read my own posts, There are sounding more and more like Carl!  I can hear him narrating them all, And it is pissing me OFF! Get out of my head! 

Looks great though. I wish I had a new case to play with.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 12, 2012)

exodusprime1337, that's one slick looking set up.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 12, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> Don't you mean NCIS those are dead semen



either way we are gonna need a blacklight


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 12, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Well I decided to re-arrange my system setup and add a more powerful sound system
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46161&stc=1&d=1331483862
> 
> ...



haha. Thankyou, I own it  TBH I am surprised anyone took notice so thankyou very much sir  BTW I like you CRT monitor. I can't believe I threw mine away. I miss the quick, no lagg response and nice colours.


----------



## drade (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H5rJT.jpg
> 
> If you look at the floor it looks like some has been very busy in that thing!
> 
> The FLOOR has OMG Look at it!



This is absolutely ridiculous. I'd become soo gross if I had a gaming box like that, I'd never come out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120312/12032012100.jpg



Why the stock cooler DDD?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 12, 2012)

Can you ever have too many monitors? I say heck no:


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 12, 2012)

2333T's :O
I want another one but they just disappeared from all shops


----------



## trickson (Mar 12, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Can you ever have too many monitors? I say heck no:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/TheRig.jpg



I hate you.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 12, 2012)

Bambooz said:


> 2333T's :O
> I want another one but they just disappeared from all shops



Yeah, they really did, which is a damn shame because these are amazing monitors, especially for their price.


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 12, 2012)

*gtx275 rig vs gtx550ti rig*

So i got the parts and stuff for the rig of a ladyfriend of mine
i'm going to compare it to my rig, specs on the left
cpu's on stock, gpu's also
specs: ladyfriend






mine






ladyfriends rig










atto






my ssd death atm so no comparison

pics

















conclusion
the rig is pretty fast also the msi windforce gtx 550ti 970mhz core 2050mhz ram is pretty fast and it does just require one 6pin pci-e cable instead of 2x pci-e cables of my gtx275
offcourse you get dx11 and a more silend card
cpu's match pretty good, i5 2300 vs 2600k and 8gb 1600mhz cl9 vs 8gb 1600mhz cl8

i hope you enjoyed


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2012)

trickson said:


> I am not talking about the specs, I am talking about the case. Hell I love the system specs just not the case. I need to get a new one but haven't 2 pennies to rub together to make a dime.



I meant the whole thing...  I have had both of my i7 rigs planted on cut off bits of MDF before I went mental and ordered these custom Danger Den cases..  I really didn't need them but I got them anyways!!


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Can you ever have too many monitors? I say heck no:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/TheRig.jpg



I don't think there's ever a chance you could have too many monitors!!  :lol:  I have four now but its a case of finding something powerful enough to power the damn games to run on all of the screens!!

Blows my idea out of the water getting another 2 30" panels that's for sure!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is my newest edition to the family.






















Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 13, 2012)

phill said:


> I don't think there's ever a chance you could have too many monitors!!  :lol:  I have four now but its a case of finding something powerful enough to power the damn games to run on all of the screens!!
> 
> Blows my idea out of the water getting another 2 30" panels that's for sure!!



Well, I use the monitors to run multiple EVE clients, or use the three 23" ones for nVidia Surround. The top two are there because they pretty much fell into my lap and they serve a misc role. E-mail is open there, a TV series or a basketball game is showing on them, that sort of stuff.

I noticed I rarely use my TV for that lately because I am in front of my comp most of the time.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Specs?



Currently A64 3000+, 2400PRO AGP, 4GB DDR500, Asrock 9398U-MX, TX3 but I'm planning to go with an FX60 - Geforce 7950GT combo. The FX60 will be a PITA to get but I think I could settle for a 4400 X2.





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here is my newest edition to the family.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3971Custom.jpg
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3973Custom.jpg
> ...


----------



## Norton (Mar 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here is my newest edition to the family.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3971Custom.jpg
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3973Custom.jpg
> ...



Those parts look good in there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is room behind the mobo tray to hide all those excess cables. Nice job with a old case though! I still have mine in pieces in my room


I have 3 more ( 1 blue and 2 green) of those cases still in the box in my closet. I just loved them when they came out and still do. I'm going to do some tiding up this week end. 

And as you can see in the bottom pic there's another one (blue) running beside it. I also have yet another green one running.



TRWOV said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46208&stc=1&d=1331604899



Plenty of room there. It is at least a half inch off the card. Pic will deceive you.



Norton said:


> Those parts look good in there




Thanks Norton. I got some tiding up to do. I was in a hurry to get it going.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2012)

Well finally got the loop going..


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 13, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Well finally got the loop going..
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120312/_3124794.jpg



wow haha i don't think i've seen a 120/140mm rad that thick before


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 13, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Well finally got the loop going..
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120312/_3124794.jpg




Very pretty.  What's the lighting on your GPU block?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

Swapped the ECS P67H2-A2 for a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4H so I can get the ECS RMA'd. Took care to route cables nicely. The socket on this board is significantly further away from the front bays, and my line from pump to block is a little kinked at the block, but temps are okay for now. I wanted to get some new fans and put in a drain tube anyway. Project for another time, though


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, I use the monitors to run multiple EVE clients, or use the three 23" ones for nVidia Surround. The top two are there because they pretty much fell into my lap and they serve a misc role. E-mail is open there, a TV series or a basketball game is showing on them, that sort of stuff.
> 
> I noticed I rarely use my TV for that lately because I am in front of my comp most of the time.



What games of basketball do you watch??  Over in the UK I don't see anything on the tv 



TRWOV said:


> Currently A64 3000+, 2400PRO AGP, 4GB DDR500, Asrock 9398U-MX, TX3 but I'm planning to go with an FX60 - Geforce 7950GT combo. The FX60 will be a PITA to get but I think I could settle for a 4400 X2.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46208&stc=1&d=1331604899



That's a nice rig  



Cold Storm said:


> Well finally got the loop going..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120312/_3124794.jpg



I like it, very simple!!   What's your temps like with it?



DanishDevil said:


> Swapped the ECS P67H2-A2 for a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4H so I can get the ECS RMA'd. Took care to route cables nicely. The socket on this board is significantly further away from the front bays, and my line from pump to block is a little kinked at the block, but temps are okay for now. I wanted to get some new fans and put in a drain tube anyway. Project for another time, though
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/Capture-20120313-014405.jpg



Loving the white in the rig   Very nice


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 13, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> wow haha i don't think i've seen a 120/140mm rad that thick before



I know... I thought the same thing... I might swap it out later on... It's a 140mm btw



MT Alex said:


> Very pretty.  What's the lighting on your GPU block?



The Koolance block comes with 2 3mm blue led's. Pretty nice to have. can swap them out with others if you buy it.



phill said:


> I like it, very simple!!   What's your temps like with it?
> Temps are great.


----------



## adi518 (Mar 13, 2012)

hey, what's that wallpaper?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why the stock cooler DDD?



aftermarket ones wont fit my case. 
and the stock is totally not bad after i kinda lapped it.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for showing me


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Here is my newest edition to the family.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3971Custom.jpg
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/putercrap/100_3973Custom.jpg
> ...



those 80mm fans look familiar!
Nice rig you got there!


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy.f'ing shit!!!!
My corsair tx950 got a few damage cables, i decided to RMA it and.i got a corsair hx1050 back!!
Holy shit!
I hope they will be this generous with my corsair f3 120 gb ssd!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> Holy.f'ing shit!!!!
> My corsair tx950 got a few damage cables, i decided to RMA it and.i got a corsair hx1050 back!!
> Holy shit!
> I hope they will be this generous with my corsair f3 120 gb ssd!!!



I have been impressed with corsairs RMA department. I RMAed a set of XMS2 sticks and got a tighter timing set back! It took less than a week with cross ship.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 13, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> those 80mm fans look familiar!
> Nice rig you got there!



Thats is exactly why I had to have those fans from you.  I already knew what case I was going to use. Also the burner and fan controller is in there.

I built that machine with parts I purchased from members here at Tpu. The only things that didn't come from members are the case, memory, ccls, and the hard drive. The hard drive would have if the one I got didn't take a dump somehow. 

Now I want to give a big thanks to all the members here that I bought from. Now you can all see your stuff back in action.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have been impressed with corsairs RMA department. I RMAed a set of XMS2 sticks and got a tighter timing set back! It took less than a week with cross ship.



Yup Brandon...Corsair is full circle CS. I requested an RMA for my dominator's fans and it was approved within 24 hours. I never sent them because they worked fine OC'd maxxed out without the fans. Now the sticks are being shipped this Friday to Norton for his M3A79-T cruncher he's building.

I have no problem buying Corsair Products as a result.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Yup Brandon...Corsair is full circle CS. I requested an RMA for my dominator's fans and it was approved within 24 hours. I never sent them because they worked fine OC'd maxxed out without the fans. Now the sticks are being shipped this Friday to Norton for his M3A79-T cruncher he's building.
> 
> I have no problem buying Corsair Products as a result.



Yes! I will do more business with corsair!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 13, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Swapped the ECS P67H2-A2 for a Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD4H so I can get the ECS RMA'd. Took care to route cables nicely. The socket on this board is significantly further away from the front bays, and my line from pump to block is a little kinked at the block, but temps are okay for now. I wanted to get some new fans and put in a drain tube anyway. Project for another time, though
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120313/Capture-20120313-014405.jpg








 I like the ram 
I also haz 20k post


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 14, 2012)

*Welcome to the House of the R.O.G.*

Hello guys, I haven't posted in a long time in this thread, my main rig is basically complete, at least until Kepler is released and I finally decide if I'll update my video cards 

I decided to update my two other rigs, and here are some pics I wanted to share with you:

This is my newest build, it's in my bedroom, and lately is seeing most of my gaming:






I'm very proud of this little fella, it's capable of running _any_ current game maxed out and it's also really quiet due to the fact that the H100 radiator is outside the case 





Here's the TV I use for gaming in my bedroom, I need to lock my keyboard, mouse and controller when I'm not around, otherwise my 2 yr old will make short work of them (notice his chalk graffiti on the wall )





Now here are my new video cards, two EVGA GTX480s in SLI, got these cards on sale at Newegg for $219 each! Better performance than a 7970 for over $100 less 





This is my game room setup, I need the extra horse power from those 480s to drive a 58" 3D Plasma, my old 285s were cutting it anymore, that ugly cable there is the kinect cable, I need to drive it through the wall along the other cables, just haven't been able to 





Finally a picture most of you guys have already seen before, my main rig, the only difference is the new 1.5 kilowatt PSU I got to feed whatever cards I decide to replace my 580s with in the near future:





I also decided to get a couple more 27" LED monitors to play in 3D vision surround:





Skyrim at 5760x1080 is breathtaking to say the least:





It's a shame I cannot show you the 3D effect in pictures, when I raid the dungeons I feel like I'm really there, with the 3D effect surrounding almost my entire field of view, the surround ambient sound only amplifies the effect, and the fights against dragons (two of them at times!) on the open fields are truly epic!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 14, 2012)

Truly awesome mate!! Great job ^^


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 14, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Truly awesome mate!! Great job ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 14, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hello guys, I haven't posted in a long time in this thread, my main rig is basically complete, at least until Kepler is released and I finally decide if I'll update my video cards
> 
> I decided to update my two other rigs, and here are some pics I wanted to share with you:
> 
> ...



Awesome as always Warlock  How many 580s do you have total now?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 14, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hello guys, I haven't posted in a long time in this thread, my main rig is basically complete, at least until Kepler is released and I finally decide if I'll update my video cards
> 
> I decided to update my two other rigs, and here are some pics I wanted to share with you:
> 
> ...



Can I come over your place pls?..........


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Awesome as always Warlock  How many 580s do you have total now?



Thanks  I have 4 in total, got the 4th one for my main rig, but decided to use it to build a new rig using parts from my previous SB build to have a PC in my bedroom again, I don't think a 4th card would have made much of a difference on my SB-E build with the new cards being released in the past few months, wanted to upgrade to some 7970s afterwards, but they are not compatible with my monitors for 3D unfortunately 



Lionheart said:


> Can I come over your place pls?..........



Sure mate, just bring the beers


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 14, 2012)

Very very nice Warlock.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## JobR (Mar 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VPcFx.jpg



Wow, wtf.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VPcFx.jpg



They will put anything on a package these days...sad thing is more than half the people that read that will think its legitimate :|


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 14, 2012)

15th Warlock might need to host a LAN party at his house.  He has enough systems for half the forums. 

Damn guy, that setup is sick!  

Oh and your playing Skyrim and you have a Starcraft wallpaper!! OMG, your my fav!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VPcFx.jpg



This is a great example of marketing.

We need more educated people to make shit up and make technical decisions on things they have no idea about.

Come on colleges!  More marketing majors!


----------



## techtard (Mar 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VPcFx.jpg



Isn't this a thread for showing off your own hardware and setups? Why are you copying shit from reddit to post here?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 14, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> 15th Warlock might need to host a LAN party at his house.  He has enough systems for half the forums.
> 
> Damn guy, that setup is sick!
> 
> Oh and your playing Skyrim and you have a Starcraft wallpaper!! OMG, your my fav!!!



Thank you! I can't wait for Heart of the Swarm to be released!

Are you playing Skyrim too? I have tried to avoid the official thread to avoid any potential spoilers  have you finished the main quest yet? It's so much better than Oblivion's

Right now I'm so hooked on Skyrim, I haven't even started Mass Effect 3  I might probably just finish the main quest and then play some other games while doing a side quest when I have time like I did with Oblivion


----------



## MGF Derp (Mar 14, 2012)

Some quick updates. Dont know how long this config will last.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

MGF Derp said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7055/6836866942_5d8ba6be0d_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7210/6982993175_1d575de7ae_b.jpg
> 
> Some quick updates. Dont know how long this config will last.



5850's? I just loaded two reference cards into my own rig, and something else as well:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2012)

you made ramsauce?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you made ramsauce?





 Yep. Time to load BF3 into a ramdrive. SSD's are so 2008. 


I will say no more, except...damn, i thought the samsungs were good...and then i met these...


More to come on that next week on the front page.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



Of course, you'd like a pic, eh?



Well, I'm happy to oblige.





can't beleive i've got like over $3k worth of hardware stuffed into a CM690.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/002/252/me-gusta.jpg I like the ram
> I also haz 20k post



Nope buddy I was


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Of course, you'd like a pic, eh?
> Well, I'm happy to oblige.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46231&stc=1&d=1331764557
> can't beleive i've got like over $3k worth of hardware stuffed into a CM690.



A case?!?
The worm has definitely turned  Looks good.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> They will put anything on a package these days...sad thing is more than half the people that read that will think its legitimate :|



i bought a 2.5" drive enclosure (posted the image in crazy picture thread on GN) and one included item is 

"black punch"

with free shipping!


yay for slavery coming back!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Build log here!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2012)

That is just badass man. Good job Jbunch.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That is just badass man. Good job Jbunch.



 Thanks! I'm glad you think so!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn John! That kicks ass!!! you did a hell of a job!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 16, 2012)

Yer nice job mate. Well done. Ive always wanted to make a case out of wood. Mayb 1 day....


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 16, 2012)

Newly installed... AX850 and Crucial M4 128Gb.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 16, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Newly installed... AX850 and Crucial M4 128Gb.
> 
> [url]http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/3796/img5358b.jpg[/URL]


very clean! Looking good!


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 17, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> Newly installed... AX850 and Crucial M4 128Gb.
> 
> [url]http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/3796/img5358b.jpg[/URL]



:/ what happened to your rear case fan. Other wise very neat and tidy


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 17, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> :/ what happened to your rear case fan. Other wise very neat and tidy



Too fast for my dslr apparently!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally!!

RX360+MCR320-XP, PMP-450S, Phobya balancer 250, D5 top, BP matte compression fittings and raystorm block.

The tubing is sufficient to move the rads to face threads up so its izzy to bleed.

Prime 58C load and 44C idle, that's a 14C load to idle, me gusta. Also no fans on RX waiting for san aces


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you watered your computer today?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 17, 2012)

douglatins said:


> [url]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2002905/width/525/height/700[/URL]
> 
> Finally!!
> 
> ...



 44C idle?


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 17, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> 44C idle?



Might have something to do with him being in brasil


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2012)

douglatins said:


> [url]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2002905/width/525/height/700[/URL]
> 
> Finally!!
> 
> RX360+MCR320-XP, PMP-450S, Phobya balancer 250, D5 top, BP matte compression fittings and raystorm block.



That's sweet!

Can you give a better shot of the standoffs you are using for your 360 rad?  That would be nice.


----------



## renq (Mar 17, 2012)

Threw my Computery Schtufff into Shinobi XL:



 

 

 



Camble Management is ....lacking...to say the least, but it was a quick build.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2012)

?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 17, 2012)

still have to luv the red dot.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2012)

new laptop 

well, slightly used but got it cheaps

ThinkPad w510 4389

lol yes the "clit"


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> still have to luv the red dot.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 17, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> new laptop
> 
> well, slightly used but got it cheaps
> 
> ...





Thrackan said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/appropriate:roll:_term.png



Thank you guys the laugh on this busy Saturday, my assistant just asked me what was so funny and all of the sudden I realized this thread was NSFW, I never expected that


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 17, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you guys the laugh on this busy Saturday, my assistant just asked me what was so funny and all of the sudden I realized this thread was NSFW, I never expected that



I like how you slipped in that you have an assistant


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 17, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/appropriate_term.png



LOOOOOOOOOL "Nipple Mouse" !!!!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2012)

(Guys remember this? [link])

Time to dust this thing off...it'll need to be clean and ready for the 3930k thats arriving next week. :]
Station_3930K landing soon. [0_o]/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2012)

oh no Johnny is baaaaaack lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2012)

johnnyfive is aliiiiiive!


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 18, 2012)

Mussels said:


> johnnyfive is aliiiiiive!



oh gawd that takes me back...For some reason that movie annoyed me even though I thought it was a good movie :l.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2012)

Just started testing this the other day...
















Now onto the proper games


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2012)

That is beast phill!
Nice phobya goodies don!


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> That is beast phill!
> Nice phobya goodies don!



Thanks mate   Its not really finished as I wanted to get the GPU's under water as there's a spare quad Thermochill PA rad on the other side of the case ready for it and I have a pump and rad sat here but I've never changed a GPU cooler for a water block and I didn't fancy borking 3 £450 cards!! :lol:   

But that said, I'm considering selling one (maybe) and then getting three newer cards when I can afford it but I think I'll just use two for the moment and see how they get on over the 8064 x 1600 res   I think three would make it look like childs play but I've yet to test it   I might have to in a bit but I'd need to install a few games to try...

Plus I think I need a new PSU as I'm running out of SATA connectors and whilst testing it peaked at nearly 1100w from the wall and I've still got 8 more hard drives to plug in and a pump but the 580's where at stock so I think if I even tried overclocking the power usage would be even higher!! Plus I think they got a little warm too for my liking so I'm having to consider water blocks anyways, I don't want fried cards!!   With a baby coming I just haven't got enough spare cash for the PC!!   (Baby and girl friend much more important anyways!!   )


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2012)

Freaking awesome setup Phill, where do you live? I'm coming around lol


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm in Bridgwater 

I got two rigs   Feel free to pop over   Oh and 4 30" screens now :lol:    Oh and I'll soon have a fridge in the room as well ready to go with beers a plenty in it   Also got some of my retro consoles as well 

I'm just wondering what the heck to do about GPU power for the EVGA 759 rig if I choose to keep the 580's in the EVGA 762 rig....  Any thoughts????

Erm I suppose I could do   Not on for very long periods of time tho   I use for fold for the world grid, I used to have a team of 20+ people but I gave it up when I only had access to laptops...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2012)

i think the rad miiiiiiight be a tad too big for a wc'ed shuttle lulz, getting a dual rad instead.

@Phill, any chance you could use them for some folding action?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 18, 2012)

.....Goes on googlemaps to see distance from Northamptonshire to Bridgewater 

I need to finally sort out folding on my rig, I'm moving soon so will get it started once we are settled in.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> .....Goes on googlemaps to see distance from Northamptonshire to Bridgewater
> 
> I need to finally sort out folding on my rig, I'm moving soon so will get it started once we are settled in.



I will be moving at some point I hope...  I'll be living around the Stoke area as my girl friend is having our first baby in September and I hope I can find work up there!!  I don't want to leave my job because of the pay and stupid amount of time off because I need to pay my mortgage and try and get another one for getting a house with my girl friend when we are ready to do so!!

I'm sooooooo excited   I just hope we can get a house networked cos its soooooo much nicer than having to use wireless imo!!


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2012)

phill said:


> I will be moving at some point I hope...  I'll be living around the Stoke area as my girl friend is having our first baby in September and I hope I can find work up there!!  I don't want to leave my job because of the pay and stupid amount of time off because I need to pay my mortgage and try and get another one for getting a house with my girl friend when we are ready to do so!!
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited   I just hope we can get a house networked cos its soooooo much nicer than having to use wireless imo!!



Hey congrat's on the baby  Can't wait to see the Danger Den crib you're gonna build for him/her


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey congrat's on the baby  Can't wait to see the Danger Den crib you're gonna build for him/her



Many thanks Norton   I'm scared stiff but so excited the excitement takes over!!  I just hope the tests come back ok from her tests tomorrow 

I've already got her two boys (12 and 8) socket A rigs with upgrades lined out for SB rigs with possible 560Ti's or even a 7950 possibly!!   With all the hardware laying about this baby's first words will be something like PSU or overclocking or water cooling!! :lol: 
I've also got her brother a AMD 64 rig that's got the same upgrade plans!! 

It'll be gaming online for everyone at this rate!!


----------



## khemist (Mar 19, 2012)

Some new cables installed

















Both cpu and gpu will be watercooled in the next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2012)

^ Looks great.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^ Looks great.



yeeeeeaaaap


----------



## badtaylorx (Mar 20, 2012)

i luv my raven!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2012)

You two both have the newer RV02 than me and they both look really good


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 20, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> i luv my raven!!!
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/paul013.jpg
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/paul012.jpg



So are those blue cables just an extension or are they straight out of your PSU?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> So are those blue cables just an extension or are they straight out of your PSU?



They look like extensions to me if you look at the bottom of the PSU the cables are a different mesh all together


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 20, 2012)

So Jelly right now


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2012)

Matching his and hers:









And updated the loop with a thick 140mm rad:







Tried getting some high temps but just couldn't do it while installing 2 games and downloading another. :/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 20, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i think the rad miiiiiiight be a tad too big for a wc'ed shuttle lulz, getting a dual rad instead.



i think the rad is perfect, the looks are not bad too


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2012)

How come you added another rad just for the cpu?, i'm pretty sure it wont make even 1 degree difference.. are you going to cool the gpu's as well?.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2012)

If your talking to me Khemist, it actually made about 10ºC difference. Idle temps are now in the 20's where as before they were in the 30's.

I have yet to stress test the load temps, but suffice it to say I'll bet a Bunsen burner they will be better.

What say you now Al?


----------



## khemist (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought since the 360 isn't near being saturated by just cooling the cpu then adding extra would give next to zero performance increase.

Did you check your load temps using burn test or similar before?.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2012)

Havn't tested load yet, but yes I test the same way every time. Prime95 blended stress.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 20, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Matching his and hers:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120320/IMG_3839.jpg
> ...


Gimmie!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> If your talking to me Khemist, it actually made about 10ºC difference. Idle temps are now in the 20's where as before they were in the 30's.
> 
> I have yet to stress test the load temps, but suffice it to say I'll bet a Bunsen burner they will be better.
> 
> What say you now Al?



That's a big difference.  It's funny, because I always show people your thread testing the effectiveness of multiple rads when they wonder how much rad they will actually need.  This seems to refute those numbers.

By the way, I'm loving your Swifty setup  I'd be more jealous if I weren't using the same pump


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's a big difference.  It's funny, because I always show people your thread testing the effectiveness of multiple rads when they wonder how much rad they will actually need.  This seems to refute those numbers.
> 
> By the way, I'm loving your Swifty setup  I'd be more jealous if I weren't using the same pump



Good point, these two rads are different thicknesses too. This swiftech rad is pretty thin and this 140 EK rad is nice and crunchy.


----------



## evilp8ntballer7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place but I just had cleaned up our network rack at my workplace, so much cleaner now...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2012)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place but I just had cleaned up our network rack at my workplace, so much cleaner now...



Need some cable management in that rack.






Here is one I built the other day for a new office area in our plant. The cable management makes it look 10x better!


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 22, 2012)

My latest...


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 22, 2012)

evilp8ntballer7 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place but I just had cleaned up our network rack at my workplace, so much cleaner now...
> 
> [url]http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/2858/img2012032100003.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



 Got to love the placement of the thermostat.


----------



## khemist (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got most of the parts here now i just need to decide if i'm going to keep the 580 and use a block or get a 680 and block.











Pics when it's all done.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2012)

had to rebuild the test system....i think im going to look for a new case soon!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

FS pic, but I like it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2012)

AnomalouS said:


> My latest...



Were did you get yours at?



mastrdrver said:


> Got to love the placement of the thermostat.



Yea I was thinking the same thing! I would def no want my employees next to a high speed data rack trying to change the temp of the building.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's sweet!
> 
> Can you give a better shot of the standoffs you are using for your 360 rad?  That would be nice.



They are Bitspower spacers RAD SUpport I i think


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

I think that's self explanatory.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-145918.jpg
> 
> I think that's self explanatory.



So is this:


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lol! I envy you Danish devil


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-145918.jpg
> 
> I think that's self explanatory.



If only my pockets were that deep.....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-145918.jpg
> 
> I think that's self explanatory.







you're gunna give me that old 570 though arn't you? It's so old and useless ya know?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Norton (Mar 22, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So is this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/middlefingerfireballavatar.jpg



 

My whole rig isn't worth what's in those boxes 

Have fun with those


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-151916.jpg


Where is number 2?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

Going to buy her lunch before I plug both holes, I mean slots.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> Where is number 2?



En route to me.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 22, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So is this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/middlefingerfireballavatar.jpg


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-145918.jpg
> 
> I think that's self explanatory.



Nice! 

Mine shipped today, I'm still debating on whether to keep one of my 580s in this rig for Physx, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 22, 2012)

going to wait a week and re-evaluate the GTX 680 purchase....   me want....


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 22, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice!
> 
> Mine shipped today, I'm still debating on whether to keep one of my 580s in this rig for Physx, what do you guys suggest?



Really? A 580 for physX? If you're are willing to sell it, I'll consider it


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 23, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Really? A 580 for physX? If you're are willing to sell it, I'll consider it



Is it easy to ship it to Australia? I've never shipped anything there


----------



## ranviper (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't wait to get out of college this May and get a job...I desire these things greatly.  

lol.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice!
> 
> Mine shipped today, I'm still debating on whether to keep one of my 580s in this rig for Physx, what do you guys suggest?



Why would you do that when every nvidia card from the GTX 400 series onward has built in physx? Thats just a waste


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 23, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120322/Capture-20120322-145918.jpg
> 
> I think that's self explanatory.



Your selling the cards you just got???


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 23, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why would you do that when every nvidia card from the GTX 400 series onward has built in physx? Thats just a waste



Yes they support it, but having an extra card handle all the PhysX calculations free your other cards to use all their power exclusively for rendering graphics. 

I understand though that a 580 is overkill for PhysX processing, I might just not use it just to reduce my case's temp


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Your selling the cards you just got???



 

No, hes not.



15th Warlock said:


> Yes they support it, but having an extra card handle all the PhysX calculations free your other cards to use all their power exclusively for rendering graphics.
> 
> I understand though that a 580 is overkill for PhysX processing, I might just not use it just to reduce my case's temp



Having another card at all beyond a series 400 card is a waste as the card itself is powerful enough to handle both and wont bog anything down.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

Probably going to play with both cards and then most likely keep one and return/resell the other. I guess if somebody's super duper really interested, I would part with one (but not so I take a loss).

Single card all stock netted me P7670 default on 3DM11. Going to toss the second one in probably sometime tomorrow midst the Tera Online NA CBT4 and see how she likes it.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 23, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Is it easy to ship it to Australia? I've never shipped anything there



:/ I don't know haha. I'd imagine it would be pretty pricey tbh.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 23, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> :/ I don't know haha. I'd imagine it would be pretty pricey tbh.



I can imagine, I might end up selling a 580 locally



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Having another card at all beyond a series 400 card is a waste as the card itself is powerful enough to handle both and wont bog anything down.



Thanks for the input, I know this is probably not the right thread to discuss this, and there really aren't that many games that take advantage of PhysX, but for the ones that do, it certainly helps to have a dedicated card to take away the burden from your rendering cards, check this article for reference. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/batman-arkham-asylum,2465-8.html

Anyways, I'm probably more concerned about the thermal implications of keeping a third card in my case than about performance gains from pure PhysX acceleration, when I went 3-way SLI with my  current cards, the top card's temp went up by about 2 to 3 degrees. 

Thank you for your opinion


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for the input, I know this is probably not the right thread to discuss this, and there really aren't that many games that take advantage of PhysX, but for the ones that do, it certainly helps to have a dedicated card to take away the burden from your rendering cards, check this article for reference.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/batman-arkham-asylum,2465-8.html
> 
> ...



And every single one of those cards that are in those charts dont have the ability to do Physx themselves while the series 400 cards on up do. So that article is invalid.


----------



## khemist (Mar 23, 2012)

New addition  need to get that paint chip sorted as well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

And yes, I realized that I forgot the SLi bridge


----------



## khemist (Mar 23, 2012)

NIce!, just put in a order for a copper plexi block for mine.


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

A Silverstone PS-07B build for a friend









Case fits this 160mm tower cooler with no problem 


Spoiler:  Xigmatek Gaia


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> A Silverstone PS-07B build for a friend
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46338&stc=1&d=1332551231



Strange, looks like you got that case standing upside down there Norton!


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Strange, looks like you got that case standing upside down there Norton!



I had a little trouble wiring it up and putting the SATA's in the right ports... kept forgetting to hold the manual upside down


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Strange, looks like you got that case standing upside down there Norton!



Nah Norton just has different gravity there.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> I had a little trouble wiring it up and putting the SATA's in the right ports... kept forgetting to hold the manual upside down





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nah Norton just has different gravity there.





Well, Norton will be excited to hear that I shipped his Dominators upside down!


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nah Norton just has different gravity there.



I built an Australian/American model- I down-undered the board in the case 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, Norton will be excited to hear that I shipped his Dominators upside down!



You mean I have a set of "srotanimoD" coming!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Well, Norton will be excited to hear that I shipped his Dominators upside down!


Did you put them backwards too?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Did you put them backwards too?



He thinks they're in Buffalo, NY right now...but really.....


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Strange, looks like you got that case standing upside down there Norton!



it's the crazy Intel BTX form factor works well if there is some form of separation between the top and bottom halves of the case otherwise you just end up with hotter than norm graphics cards ...... give the real BTX that silverstone uses in  their RV02 FT02 type cases that atleast works very well to keep heat moving up and away from components


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> crazy Intel




I will someday build a "crazy Intel" rig!


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> it's the crazy Intel BTX form factor works well if there is some form of separation between the top and bottom halves of the case otherwise you just end up with hotter than norm graphics cards ...... give the real BTX that silverstone uses in  their RV02 FT02 type cases that atleast works very well to keep heat moving up and away from components



  This case runs real cool in this configuration. It has 2x120mm fans in the front and fully opened and vented in the rear which pushes any heat straight out through the back.

   I ran it for over 2 weeks crunching for WCG 24/7 and it ran cool and quiet the whole time. Silverstone makes some nice cases don't they 

*** EDIT it's not a BTX board just a mATX upside down  ***


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> *** EDIT it's not a BTX board just a mATX upside down  ***



Or if your in Australia it's right side up.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2012)

Putting the 3930k to work.











Station_3930K [o_0]/


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 24, 2012)

^

Freaking beast!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Putting the 3930k to work.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_1679.jpg
> 
> ...



That Noctua D-12 is a freakin huge cooler and works like a charm....but man is it ugly!!! Excellent cooler for a very nice test setup though.  That Sapphire looks sooo sexy too..only makes me want mine sooner!

I considered the N-12 for my next build but opted for the louder yet more aesthetically pleasing (not to mention better clearance for RAM heat spreaders) CPNS9900 Max Red LED. Going for 2 HD 7970's (Sapphire just like the one you're got) on a Asus ROG board with the HAF 932 Advanced case. Should look awesome.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my 680s today:






Here are the box contents, there was also a poster included but it was too big for this picture 






Out with the old, in with the new:






The cards installed in my rig:






All lighted up and ready to go, had to do a small modification to the VGA air duct to fit the new PCI-E connectors, nothing my trusty dremel couldn't handle 






Skyrim at 5760x1080 with 3D vision surround, right off the bat I can tell the game runs much smoother and any micro stutter from my previous setup with the 580s is completely gone, running at Ultra settings, 120Hz 3D, 16x AF, 2x FSAA and FXAA enabled through the control panel:






I hope you guys liked it, I'm waiting for more availability for the 680 to get a 3rd card in the near future 

EDIT: Special thanks to jhonnyfiive, I could've not got my cards without his help! Thank you mate, I owe you one


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 24, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Got my 680s today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_4247.jpg
> 
> ...



I see you've been up all night having fun!  Looks awesome!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I see you've been up all night having fun!  Looks awesome!



Thanks mate! 

I had gone to bed already, was very tired today, but I woke in the middle of the night, I guess I was kinda anxious to try the new cards  

Too bad tomorrow I get in at 7:30AM, nothing worse than hardware hangover the next morning, better go back to bed, it's 2:30AM already


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Got my 680s today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_4247.jpg
> 
> ...





Didn't you have a couple of HD7970's not long ago?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Didn't you have a couple of HD7970's not long ago?



Know what, I almost purchased a couple 7970s a couple of months ago, it's a very fast card and trades punches with my cards at the resolution I play, the only problem is my monitors aren't supported by the 7970 for 3D unless I use HDMI, then I would have to run at 24Hz due to 1.4 spec limitations


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Got my 680s today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_4247.jpg
> 
> ...



Looking good! 

If you get a chance post some 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 11 scores.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Looking good!
> 
> If you get a chance post some 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 11 scores.



Thanks 

 I'll try to upload them over the weekend


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 24, 2012)

Little bit of a preview






Anyone know where I could get a little adapter to go from that large USB 3.0 header to 2.0? If I could get one of those I could utilize all 4 USB ports on this Switch. I can't right now, since half are USB 3.0 and my motherboard is old sauce.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2012)

That case is badass! Nice joe! Very clean looking man!
If I ever go back to a case setup, that is THE case I plan to go with, so many options available in the Switch.


----------



## AnomalouS (Mar 24, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Little bit of a preview
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/switch20122.jpg
> 
> Anyone know where I could get a little adapter to go from that large USB 3.0 header to 2.0? If I could get one of those I could utilize all 4 USB ports on this Switch. I can't right now, since half are USB 3.0 and my motherboard is old sauce.



White case is so clean looking!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Got my 680s today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_4247.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice setup there man. Looks great and im jelly! 

Still though, you dont need that 580 in there as Physx as the two 680's will handle it fine. That 580 is there sucking up energy for no real reason at all. Read my previous post in regards to your physx link you gave me.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 24, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Got my 680s today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120324/IMG_4247.jpg
> 
> ...



As always your setup makes me drool lol and I would love to get my hands on a pair of 680's even a pair of 580's lol


----------



## Kast (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 25, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120323/Capture-20120323-163534.jpg
> 
> And yes, I realized that I forgot the SLi bridge



So jelly right noa!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Nice setup there man. Looks great and im jelly!
> 
> Still though, you dont need that 580 in there as Physx as the two 680's will handle it fine. That 580 is there sucking up energy for no real reason at all. Read my previous post in regards to your physx link you gave me.



Yes, I agree with you, I think I'll take that 580 out, not only the minuscle alleged performance gain is not worth the cost in power use and temp increase, but it also looks out of place and messy, thank you for your suggestion 



Darkleoco said:


> As always your setup makes me drool lol and I would  my hands on a pair of 680's even a pair of 580's lol



Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, I agree with you, I think I'll take that 580 out, not only the minuscle alleged performance gain is not worth the cost in power use and temp increase, but it also looks out of place and messy, thank you for your suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it



How much are you selling your GTX 580's for?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> How much are you selling your GTX 580's for?



I don't think I'll sell them yet, I've been think and I decided I'll trade my 480s for a couple 680s using the step up program from EVGA once they are available, and keep my 580s for the HTPCs, thanks for asking though 



MetalRacer said:


> Looking good!
> 
> If you get a chance post some 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 11 scores.



I just did  updated on their respective threads:

Vantage no PhysX: 54049
Vantage PhysX: 64032
3DMark 11: 17879

Hope that helps


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently sorting stuff out:

Memory testing rig:

ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
i7 3960X w/ Corsair H100
4x 2 GB Mushkin 1600 MHz 6-8-6-24 1.65 V 
XFX HD6950 2 GB (Shader unlocked, no dual BIOS)
Crucial M4 128 GB
Corsair F60 SATA 3 Gb/s
Silverstone Strider 750 W Gold






Current clocks(4625 MHz CPU @ 1.41 V, HT on, mem @ 2333 MHz @ 1.65 V):







Just started playing with Gaming rig:

ASUS Crosshair V Formula
FX-8150 w/ AMD FX Watercooling
2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance White LP 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 1.35 V
2x HD5850 1GB
Corsair Force GT 60 GB SATA 6 Gb/s
Seagate 2 TB 5900 RPM Green SATA 6 Gb/s
Western Digital 1TB 5400 RPM Green SATA 3 Gb/s






Current clocks(in testing for more, now 4500 MHz 1.3625, 1600 MHz C9 mem @ 1.35 V):


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 25, 2012)

So much awesome on this page!


----------



## Milton180 (Mar 26, 2012)

PRO only WOW! Both on this page is awesome!!!!! It is not that much! but this is my SLI .... soon will I get my SLI GTX680 when in discount is the safest in 4 to 6 months ... Pics of my SLI GTX480 ...


















Let me comments!!!!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice rig and pics


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 26, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> PRO only WOW! Both on this page is awesome!!!!! It is not that much! but this is my SLI .... soon will I get my SLI GTX680 when in discount is the safest in 4 to 6 months ... Pics of my SLI GTX480 ...
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/DSC02314.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/DSC02276.JPG
> ...



Nice sandwich press  Jokes haha, great rig . Although how hot do they actually get?


----------



## Milton180 (Mar 26, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice sandwich press  Jokes haha, great rig . Although how hot do they actually get?



jajajaja So it is but when I play are synchronized and are in VSYNC so do not exceed 87 ° C but all the options in game so ultra still works!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 27, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> jajajaja So it is but when I play are synchronized and are in VSYNC so do not exceed 87 ° C but all the options in game so ultra still works!!



nice man 87C ain't bad for those cards. Very jelly


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 27, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> PRO only WOW! Both on this page is awesome!!!!! It is not that much! but this is my SLI .... soon will I get my SLI GTX680 when in discount is the safest in 4 to 6 months ... Pics of my SLI GTX480 ...
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/DSC02314.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/DSC02276.JPG
> ...



I really like your rig, I've always loved the GTX480, it might be hot and noisy, but to me, it's like the Harley of video cards, with those menacing heatpipes protruding from the heatsink shroud; you really captured that feeling with your pictures 

P.S.: Soy de El Salvador, saludos mi amigo Centroamericano y bienvenido a TPU!


----------



## Milton180 (Mar 27, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I really like your rig, I've always loved the GTX480, it might be hot and noisy, but to me, it's like the Harley of the video cards, with those menacing heatpipes protruding from the heatsink shroud; you really captured that feeling with your pictures
> 
> P.S.: Soy de El Salvador, saludos mi amigo Centroamericano




Hola Hermano!!! no sabia que eras del Salvador yo también soy de ahí!!! pero vivo en Nicaragua jejejejej estoy impresionado con tus GTX680 men que maquina!!! yo estoy pensando en cual pedir ya que EVGA sacaran al mercado la SuperClocked, FTW, Classified y Hydro Copper GTX680... Felicidades amigo por tu SLI es un sueño.. y pues no te niego que GTX480SLI a sido lo mejor que he tenido son poderosas y me enamorado de ellas pero da una lastima hacerlas a un lado y cambiarlas... la verdad un gusto Warlock!!!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 27, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Hola Hermano!!! no sabia que eras del Salvador yo también soy de ahí!!! pero vivo en Nicaragua jejejejej estoy impresionado con tus GTX680 men que maquina!!! yo estoy pensando en cual pedir ya que EVGA sacaran al mercado la SuperClocked, FTW, Classified y Hydro Copper GTX680... Felicidades amigo por tu SLI es un sueño.. y pues no te niego que GTX480SLI a sido lo mejor que he tenido son poderosas y me enamorado de ellas pero da una lastima hacerlas a un lado y cambiarlas... la verdad un gusto Warlock!!!!!



Nombre paisano! pues mas gusto aun! 

Chequa tus PMs


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't wait to receive my GTX 680 with my Accelero Twin Turbo II also.

Will post pics once its here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2012)

No Pics yet on the page... WTH... I feel sad... But, wait.... I finally went up in life..













2100
Asus Z68 V-Pro


Will have a 2700k soon and be placing it in the case once the loop is redone.


----------



## Norton (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that a TPU coaster in the background?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is that a TPU coaster in the background?



Gotta rep the best place on the web!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is that a TPU coaster in the background?





Cold Storm said:


> Gotta rep the best place on the web!



Looks almost like a stinger coaster ^^

Wait...it is a Stinger608 coaster!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of my current cruncher build.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> No Pics yet on the page... WTH... I feel sad... But, wait.... I finally went up in life..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120328/_3284812.jpg
> 
> ...



Ihaz2700kforu








Mine, caged:


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Is that a TPU coaster in the background?



http://www.printfection.com/TPUgear


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Mar 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> http://www.printfection.com/TPUgear



Give me a coupon code!!!!!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my GTX 680:






















Now waiting for aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 29, 2012)

A quick and low-quality cellphone pic illustrating one of the reasons why you shouldn't let your very young daughters (or any other very young female relatives) near your pc. 


GYPSY-FICATION!... 

Mine just discovered she could embellish the front fan grille with some cheap costume jewellery 

Then they'd look at you with cute-puppy-eyes saying "doesn't it look really prettier now mom?"
I didn't have the heart to take them off...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Here is my GTX 680:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4YW3i.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice there bro, you got it overclocked at all?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 29, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> A quick and low-quality cellphone pic illustrating one of the reasons why you shouldn't let your very young daughters (or any other very young female relatives) near your pc.
> 
> 
> GYPSY-FICATION!...
> ...



Well, at least they didn't paint unicorns on it.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 29, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Very nice there bro, you got it overclocked at all?



Not yet ill OC it once i get my cooler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2012)

I received my new NZXT Tempest 410 ELITE side panel today!! THANK YOU XNine!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys are going to hate me, but the computer I'm working on is... analog.  It does physical stuff too.  It pushes a thread through material and drags another thread back, and creates what is called a "lock stitch".






Circa 1949:


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 30, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> You guys are going to hate me, but the computer I'm working on is... analog.  It does physical stuff too.  It pushes a thread through material and drags another thread back, and creates what is called a "lock stitch".
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/87/Lockstitch.gif/250px-Lockstitch.gif
> 
> ...



So a sowing machine? Did you get it from your mom? What kind of overclock can you get out of that thing???


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2012)

this is my current case
and that is my raptor


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> So a sowing machine? Did you get it from your mom? What kind of overclock can you get out of that thing???



Indeed it's a sewing machine, it runs at 0.00006 Mhz (60Hz)    I don't really sew, but have a couple I've purchased on Craigslist, mostly for the cabinets (which are quite nice).  I figured I'd give this one a restoration.  They certainly don't make things like they used to.  I also have 1917, 1930 and 1931 machines, and they all work!  ... and they close up in cabinets from maple to mohogany, where you can't even tell there's a machine inside.  Nicest furniture I own.

The inner workings of these machines fascinate me, as does the history and the whole industrial revolution in general.  Another hobby to satisify my urge to tinker.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 31, 2012)

Accelero Twin Turbo II installed on my GTX 680. 



















































I had trouble installing it a bit good thing I had my spare Xtreme Plus II with 3mm spacers those are the only ones that fit for the GTX 680 keep in mind.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2012)

fitting is why Arctic don't recommend that cooler for your card the one they say is this cooler 






anywho what sort of temps are you getting with what you've gone with


----------



## Phusius (Mar 31, 2012)

I have the official 7970 Arctic cooler on my Sapphire 7970.  it runs at 27 celsius idle, and never goes past 55 celsius on load overclocked to 1125/1575


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 31, 2012)

My new battle station.  7680x1440 goodness.  Now I need like 3 680 GTX's to play BF3 with surround vision.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 31, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> fitting is why Arctic don't recommend that cooler for your card the one they say is this cooler
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/p/images/articles/f88e733623de5b8a33565555ecc712b2_5.png
> 
> anywho what sort of temps are you getting with what you've gone with



That cooler wont fit with the reference GTX 680 I ask Arctic Cooling:



> Yes, the Accelero Xtreme III is compatible with GTX 680. However, it is only compatible with non-reference GTX 680 without the double deck power socket. Therefore, if you own a non-reference board, then the cooler would very likely to be compatible with GTX 680.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My temps are 26c idle and 51c on load.

Plus it quiet.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 31, 2012)

Ant that still may not be safe.  My 7970 for instance had about 5 extra heatsinks that needed to be placed around, not including the many heatsinks on the memory itself.  The 680 is probably similar, you probably need some heatsinks on some sensitive areas other then just the main ones used on older cards.  So your readings are good, but the parts not being read by the temperature sensor may be overheating since you would technically not have the proper heatsinks other then the ones for the memory.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2012)

Now somethin like that you'd think would be out there in *BOLD* lettering Ant for all to see 

although you seem to gettin really good temps so probably not a problem 

@ Phusius we like a little fringe here too


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2012)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Accelero Twin Turbo II installed on my GTX 680.
> 
> I had trouble installing it a bit good thing I had my spare Xtreme Plus II with 3mm spacers those are the only ones that fit for the GTX 680 keep in mind.



Nice.  Did the kit come with the RAM and VRM heatsinks?  Thermal tape, I assume?

...Looks well done.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 31, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Nice.  Did the kit come with the RAM and VRM heatsinks?  Thermal tape, I assume?
> 
> ...Looks well done.



Comes with RAM and VR Cooling and Thermal Glue G1.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

Starting a new build. This is the first sexy part I bought:

CPNS MAX Red Led


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Starting a new build. This is the first sexy part I bought:
> 
> CPNS MAX Red Led
> 
> ...



Looks nice, and im loving that RAT in the pictures as well


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukBI8CFaG0
My Rig ATM, in video format.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 1, 2012)

my PC ATM is giving me lan issues and PCIex issues. this will be the 3rd time i may have to RMA this asus POS in 1.5years


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 1, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukBI8CFaG0
> My Rig ATM, in video format.



Bravo.  Very nicely done video. 

You showed everything I would like to show, but you know how to do it.  And with style.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YukBI8CFaG0
> My Rig ATM, in video format.



That was a pleasure to watch


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

Really weird....I don't know if this is just me but I've been getting FBI domain name seizure notices when trying to access this thread. Anyone else?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2012)

That was freakin awesome johnnyfiive 

hmm strange when I first clicked on the link in hotmail to come here I got an federal take down notice on screen you all know the one which the feds put up when they've seized a site my first thought was WTF

checked the link in the email nope same as in the address bar 

clicked the link again and it came straight here as normal :shadedshu stupid feds  

Unless it's some TPU April fools joke (hmmmm)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2012)

Yup thats it that's what I got


----------



## Jetster (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fools


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 1, 2012)

urgh, its 8pm here and i thought the seizure was legit and then realised it was probably before midday where it was made....


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/Capture.jpg



I pulled that up as well and thought "holy shit I am screwed""


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2012)

was beginning to think TPU really stands for Techno Pirates United instead of tech power up 

LOLOLOLOLOLOLO rofl


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

Weird, The actual homepage is still under seizure but seems the forums are not.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Weird, The actual homepage is still under seizure but seems the forums are not.




That because the forums are in ninja mode.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2012)

It's like a ghost town around the forums as a resut. All our peer sites are wondering too LOL.

Google "Techpowerup Seizure" and look at all the hit you get!


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Weird, The actual homepage is still under seizure but seems the forums are not.



You do know that was a joke... right?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2012)

No joke. This is SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 2, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> You do know that was a joke... right?


i just realize its april 1st
and its april mop


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2012)

the hell is april mop?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, April mop! The day everyone mops their houses the entire day to keep the mop monster away.

Shesh, where have you been? Thanks to you, some mops died. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2012)

Stick out your can, here comes the garbage man


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great man!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2012)

yay lights!!







and first almost FAIL sleeving attempt!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Stick out your can, here comes the garbage man
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120402/April 2 2012 Desk.jpg



something tells me you are married.

maybe the neatness??


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Stick out your can, here comes the garbage man
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120402/April 2 2012 Desk.jpg



That desk is awesome, and that case is awesome! Cleanliness is A MUST! (Team CLEAN engaged!)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Stick out your can, here comes the garbage man
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120402/April 2 2012 Desk.jpg



I envy your setup, where did you get that desk?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I envy your setup, where did you get that desk?



you like the desk too  ?
i like it too. its kinda minimalist but awesome!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> something tells me you are married.
> 
> maybe the neatness??



Definitely not married, I just don't like mess. However when I go into project mode there's junk everywhere.



Kevinheraiz said:


> I envy your setup, where did you get that desk?



It's by Sauder, got it at Staples almost 15 years ago. Very solid unlike most desks you'll find at Staples these days.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 2, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Definitely not married, I just don't like mess. However when I go into project mode there's junk everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> It's by Sauder, got it at Staples almost 15 years ago. Very solid unlike most desks you'll find at Staples these days.



Sauder is popular.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2012)

Been a while since I posted.  Here's a couple of the new toys I got yesterday:






Second 7970 and the Saitek ST290 Pro.  Yes, I know I need to clean my rad.  Plans are to do that tomorrow when I install more new toys


----------



## specks (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome toys there. Now can i haz your old toys?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2012)

Serous graphics power


----------



## zyky (Apr 3, 2012)

Top notch cable management.


----------



## JobR (Apr 3, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



Oh yes! You go sir!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



WOW! cable management is awesome there!


----------



## t_ski (Apr 3, 2012)

specks said:


> Awesome toys there. Now can i haz your old toys?



Already sold them to buy the new ones


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

Workspace:


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



Whoa!  definitely a candidate for modular cables...  I haven't seen a box look like that in a decade.  



cadaveca said:


> Workspace:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/003.jpg



Nice, what speakers you got on the desk?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 3, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Workspace:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120401/003.jpg



I see someone cleaned


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Nice, what speakers you got on the desk?



Athena Audition Series AS-B2. I have 4 of these, 2 other voiced Athena's, plus the center channel and two subs for my PC audio. Normally I use a Yamaha 8160 7.2 amp.



Kevinheraiz said:


> I see someone cleaned




Not really. Well ,i guess in a way, just boxed up old stuff, got my area ready for post-sugery work. I cleaned AFTER that pic was taken.


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 3, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



I've seen that knot before


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> I've seen that knot before



Yup they use it to keep freighters in port


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 4, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



Challenge accepted.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/cable_mess.jpg



That's just real bad network management ^^ and probably photochopped.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/cable_mess.jpg



Spaghetti anyone?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/cable_mess.jpg



WTF! just imagine the poor sap with the tone generator looking for a certain port that needs to be patched....... NIGHTMARES I HAVE ALL NIGHT!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally got my SC expansion card installed.






Rig has been acting really weird, its running great now though.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that's comedy


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 4, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got my SC expansion card installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/WP_000028.jpg
> 
> Rig has been acting really weird, its running great now though.



You weren't afraid of shorting anything doing that?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope. :]


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> You weren't afraid of shorting anything doing that?



Not sure if trolling.....


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2012)

zyky said:


> Top notch cable management.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46468&stc=1&d=1333460443



(un)Holy crap  looks like you need the help of the cable management thread


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got my SC expansion card installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/WP_000028.jpg
> 
> Rig has been acting really weird, its running great now though.


Sweet.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 5, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/cable_mess.jpg



Imagine if you chainsawed it, how much fun the guy fixing it would have... that could quite well be the greatest troll move known to man....



johnnyfiive said:


> Finally got my SC expansion card installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120403/WP_000028.jpg
> 
> Rig has been acting really weird, its running great now though.



I dont get it. whats with the blu ray case?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I dont get it. whats with the blu ray case?



His name, Jonnyfive is the robot's name from the Short Circuit movies.

JohnnyFive Is ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## Techtu (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2012)

got it yesterday. front I/O panel doesnt work. at all.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/04042012210.jpg
> 
> got it yesterday. front I/O panel doesnt work. at all.



You have a flux capacitor?!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You have a flux capacitor?!



i have to look  maybe i can find one


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/17904489.jpg


i dint miss the pun. i made another one that i mmay have one and find it!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/04042012210.jpg



Doc Brown would approve of this


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 5, 2012)

ah but can it go 88 mph hmmmmm


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 5, 2012)

*Four generations of SLI systems*

Four generations of SLI systems:

GTX285s, I gave this to my little brother back in El Salvador, they are still rocking in his 2500K build! 







GTX480s, I didn't like Nvidia skipping the 380, but, anyways, these are in my game room HTPC, sorry for the cable mess, but the PSU is not modular, and the case doesn't have a window :*







GTX580s, I have these in my my bedroom, used to have them in my main rig in 3-way SLI:






GTX680s, amazing how two of these are much faster than three of the previous gen high end cards, and this is supposed to be the mid end model, can't wait for GK100!







Well, I hope you guys liked this, will upgrade my main rig for quad SLI as soon as my Step Up queue is down to 0, thanks for your comments, and keep uploading pics of your systems!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 5, 2012)

No higher approval than that thumbs up right there.


----------



## khemist (Apr 5, 2012)

Got the 680 block installed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 5, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Four generations of SLI systems:
> 
> GTX285s, I gave this to my little brother back in El Salvador, they are still rocking in his 2500K build!
> 
> ...



Geez you're a smart kid. Want a job building computers?


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2012)

khemist said:


> Got the 680 block installed.
> 
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/51q8g3.jpg
> ...



Awesome cooler on that coolant 

Is that the normal cooler or is it due to the light?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2012)

@Norton i think thats green UV coolant in yellow piping?


----------



## khemist (Apr 5, 2012)

It's yellow masterkleer and mayhems pastel sunset yellow. 

I didn't get clear tubing as it ends up cloudy at somepoint down the line.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> No higher approval than that thumbs up right there.



Thanks! He's usually the first to open any new hardware box (under dad's supervision ) and then he "helps" me install the new parts (after I've made 100% sure all the small parts have been taken care of and nothing is plugged to the wall socket )



khemist said:


> Got the 680 block installed.
> 
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/51q8g3.jpg
> ...



Nice waterblock! That coolant looks like 100% pure Florida orange juice 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Geez you're a smart kid. Want a job building computers?



LOL! Thanks!  at this rate he'll know how to build his first rig before he learns to count to twenty


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> ah but can it go 88 mph hmmmmm



if you can think hard enough


----------



## khemist (Apr 5, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice waterblock! That coolant looks like 100% pure Florida orange juice




Yeah i love most of the pastel range it looks amazing and 12 different colours as well!.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 6, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> LOL! Thanks!  at this rate he'll know how to build his first rig before he learns to count to twenty


I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

Little updates!











NEW cruncher in the works! This board is frickin TINY!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Little updates!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/IMG_20120405_182518.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/IMG_20120405_192442.jpg
> ...



 What did you use to mount your radiator outside the chassis?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> What did you use to mount your radiator outside the chassis?



Just sandwhiched the back of the case between the FAN and the rad with the stock bolts. Pretty easy just had to cut some of the bottom out to fit he pluming.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> NEW cruncher in the works! This board is frickin TINY!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120405/IMG_20120405_193406.jpg



You haven't seen a mini ITX system yet, have you?  I swear mine is barely bigger than the 120mm fan on the Shuriken cooler I have on it.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

Double-post time:

What do you think of the new color scheme?  From this:






...to this?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2012)

[enable ahnold voice]WHY YOU NO HAVE ROG BOARD FOR YOUR LEET PC COMPUTER THINGIE!?! DO YOU NOT LIKe MATHCING PARTS AND THE SEXY THAT IS AHNOLD?[/end ahnold voice]


Dominators match the VGAs better, for sure.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

At the time I saw no need for the ROG board, and the blue-ness of the Pro matched what I was going for at the time.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> At the time I saw no need for the ROG board, and the blue-ness of the Pro matched what I was going for at the time.



Nothing wrong with that board either....I'm using the Deluxe both daily and in my memory reviews. But that'd complete the rig for sure, having an ROG board, or well , iguess a simialr red/black themed board.


What rams did ya get?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Double-post time:
> 
> What do you think of the new color scheme?  From this:
> 
> ...



hey nice ram t_ski


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey nice ram t_ski



Oh he bought yours.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just said nice ram..nothing about him buying mine....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I just said nice ram..nothing about him buying mine....



that's not the same model as the ones you reviewed?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 6, 2012)

same model,just not the same sticks


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> same model,just not the same sticks



That's what I meant, arse. Could have been an 8 GB set, 16 GB set, or even a couple of 4 Gb kits. Then I saw he posted pics of 32 GB after I posted.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> What rams did ya get?





cadaveca said:


> Then I saw he posted pics of 32 GB after I posted.



Yep, I see you got this figured out.  Sig's updated, too


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 6, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Yep, I see you got this figured out.  Sig's updated, too



:O 32GB!?!!!!  WHY YOU HAS SO MUCH RAMZ? This makes my 8GB look tiny!


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2012)

so many awesome dual card setups posted in the last few pages..
I panted my card covers, cleaned up a ps2 keyboard because i spilled coke on my good one
and painted the blue disc front panel as well


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 6, 2012)

craigo said:


> so many awesome dual card setups posted in the last few pages..
> I panted my card covers, cleaned up a ps2 keyboard because i spilled coke on my good one
> and painted the blue disc front panel as well



suzuki eh? And from NSW. You done any big mods to the suzy? I like the GPU covers btw.


----------



## craigo (Apr 6, 2012)

oops... thats a friends car ...removed


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 6, 2012)

craigo said:


> oops... thats a friends car ...removed



haha


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

New goodies to go with my pc:






Got the Cyborg keyboard/mouse/mousepad all for just $139.99.


----------



## popswala (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> New goodies to go with my pc:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120406/new.jpg
> 
> Got the Cyborg keyboard/mouse/mousepad all for just $139.99.



That looks like the same cyborg keyboard I have but diff box. hmm. if it is, enjoy it. I'm bored of mine and gonna move something totally different.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2012)

gotta throw it here since it's not really "close up"... to bad the camera died on me...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> gotta throw it here since it's not really "close up"... to bad the camera died on me...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120406/_4064849.jpg



2700K ACTION!!!! great pic cold!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

popswala said:


> That looks like the same cyborg keyboard I have but diff box. hmm. if it is, enjoy it. I'm bored of mine and gonna move something totally different.



Bought the R.A.T.7 yesterday for $109 already. Then today teh same store had the deal with all three for $139, so went back, or rather, my wife went back, and picked up the other two items for another $30, which seems liek a killer deal for mousepad and keyboard. My Lachesis finally died, so I had to buy a new mouse anyway.:shadedshu


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Bought the R.A.T.7 yesterday for $109 already. Then today teh same store had the deal with all three for $139, so went back, or rather, my wife went back, and picked up the other two items for another $30, which seems liek a killer deal for mousepad and keyboard. My Lachesis finally died, so I had to buy a new mouse anyway.:shadedshu



I love my R.A.T.7 and the mousepad that goes with it but i havent been able to afford the keyboard yet, would be nice to hear your thoughts on the keyboard.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Bought the R.A.T.7 yesterday for $109 already. Then today teh same store had the deal with all three for $139, so went back, or rather, my wife went back, and picked up the other two items for another $30, which seems liek a killer deal for mousepad and keyboard. My Lachesis finally died, so I had to buy a new mouse anyway.:shadedshu



The RAT7 is a good mouse once you get used to it....the steady button on the thumb rest comes in real handy for sniping situations. I bout mine for 89$ on sale at Canada Computers and have not regretted it one bit. Also being able to switch between 3 DPI programmable settings at the touch of a button right behind the mouse wheel helps a lot too.. I haven't even got into setting macros for it though.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 7, 2012)

I probably won't ever use teh macro functions...I've had ketboards and other mice with the ability for years now, and have never used it.


The keyboard...for full retail price, I think you are better investing in something like the Razer Mechanical, than this one...it cost me so little that how good it is doesn't matter to me...I've been using an Alienware keyboard that cost as much as all three of these things, so I really do not expect a lot out of the Cyborg board. It works, anyway, but it took three reboots before it started to work fully, and has been fine since.  I do NOT like the spacebar, which stands a bit tall comapred to the other keys.

The exciting thing for me out of all of it is the Wacom Intuos 4 tablet. I didn't WANT an new mouse.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> gotta throw it here since it's not really "close up"... to bad the camera died on me...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120406/_4064849.jpg



Seen them waves on the mobo, go the z68 v-pro!


----------



## douglatins (Apr 7, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> gotta throw it here since it's not really "close up"... to bad the camera died on me...
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120406/_4064849.jpg



More pics, whats those rads?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> New goodies to go with my pc:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120406/new.jpg
> 
> Got the Cyborg keyboard/mouse/mousepad all for just $139.99.



are you a designer? i see you have a pen tablet


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Bought the R.A.T.7 yesterday for $109 already. Then today teh same store had the deal with all three for $139, so went back, or rather, my wife went back, and picked up the other two items for another $30, which seems liek a killer deal for mousepad and keyboard. My Lachesis finally died, so I had to buy a new mouse anyway.:shadedshu



That's a great deal! Congrats on the mouse! 

Call it coincidence, but I also got my R.A.T. 9 today! Dell had it on sale for $109 with free shipping, dunno if you prefer the wired version, as both the 7 and the 9 are exactly the same mouse, might wanna check to see if Dell still has that deal going in case you wanna return the 7 and get the wireless version for the same price!

I don't think they have such a killer deal on the mousepad and keyboard combo, you got a very good deal on the three items 

EDIT: I checked and Dell doesn't have the deal anymore; anyways, besides the fact that both mice are basically the same, you would've missed on that excellent keyboard and mouse  pad combo, enjoy your new toys!


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

Got myself another replacement motherboard today. My Biostar blew a ram slot somehow? anyhow time for pics

The before...






The new board... ONLY $30! (after rebate). I got the last one XD





The after... cables are still a bit of a mess.





Yep... that's an 8800GT... still. My WEI for ram went up from 5.5 to 7.4, and of course I now can use all 4GB of my ram rather than just 2GB

I also got this for $4, my friend's comp doesn't have IDE ports and he's still using them for his optical drives, I need my usb adapter back lol.





Also, I need to save on power a bit, so I swapped my 200w CRT for this nice 35w 17in ViewSonic... well ok its decent and kinda old.






And some specs...





Now to go back to watching Andromeda


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Seen them waves on the mobo, go the z68 v-pro!



Love the board besides the fact that the bluetooth effects will not work. But, I'll start a thread on that in due time.




douglatins said:


> More pics, whats those rads?



Yeah, I'll have more up tonight or tomorrow.. Battery in the camera was going to die. Charging now.


The 140 rad is Phobya G-Changer... It's a good rad..


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

hmm... i just now noticed that my clock is WAY off... its AM not PM lol. Explains why the TPU upload app wouldn't work.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 7, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Got myself another replacement motherboard today. My Biostar blew a ram slot somehow? anyhow time for pics
> 
> The before...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120407/2012-04-06_22-03-39_627.jpg
> ...


Did you find out what killed your last mobo? I think it's that lsp psu.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2012)

The Lava lamp ties it all together nicely


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

@kevin, nope. the board still works but not when you use the first slot. The board was just dirt cheap... it was $35 without a rebate... lol. This other would have been $50. The LSP seems to be doing fine. Handles the cpu and gpu fine, i don't think it'd go out on ram.

@Jetster, yea i thought so haha. The camera doesn't do it justice though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> @kevin, nope. the board still works but not when you use the first slot. The board was just dirt cheap... it was $35 without a rebate... lol. This other would have been $50. The LSP seems to be doing fine. Handles the cpu and gpu fine, i don't think it'd go out on ram.
> 
> @Jetster, yea i thought so haha. The camera doesn't do it justice though.



LOL I picked up a H61 sandy for 37$ shipped. What board is that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2012)

You get the G440, brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> You get the G440, brandon?



Hopefully today, PO runs about 3PM est. I will know then


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hopefully today, PO runs about 3PM est. I will know then



The SSD is scheduled for delivery today.

@Cold Storm

Yeah buddy! Those sticks look very kickass.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 7, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Love the board besides the fact that the bluetooth effects will not work. But, I'll start a thread on that in due time.



Mine works fine, I use it all the time to transfer things to my phone .

Are you aware you have to install the drivers for it that came on the disk?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 7, 2012)

My current desk setup for my laptop.. just got the new Razer Mamba 4G from work for much cheaper than retail price, I'm very happy at the moment, just missing a beastly rig . Sorry for the grainy photo, these pics were taken from a tablet.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

nice

@brandon, the other board was a Biostar A780L BIOSTAR A780L AM2+/AM3 AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Moth...

the new one is in my specs... Ecs IC780M-A. its doing pretty well so far. ran all night with no issues. It doesnt like to boot with my phone plugged in though lol. it'll support a 6 core phenom and up to 32gb ddr2.. they had other boards there but this was the only one with 4 ram slots and a heat spreader on the VRMs for the cpu. I'll do some gaming when i get home to see how the ram holds up.


----------



## Kast (Apr 7, 2012)

New WC setup. The quad rad is a bit overkill but I got it for a good price.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

nice wc setup


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2012)

Isn't that Swiftech reservor upside-down?


----------



## Kast (Apr 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Isn't that Swiftech reservor upside-down?



Yeah its upside down had to place it that way due to tube spacing issues. Haven't ran into any problems with it so far.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 7, 2012)

If I read you loop order right (pump on bottom -> res -> dual rad -> CPU -> quad rad -> GPU -> pump), then it looks like it would be sucking bubbles in through the top outlet tube.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 7, 2012)

Nah, the inlet on the MCP pumps are on the top, so it goes pump>gpu>rad>cpu>rad>res.  It's a little strange, but it doesn't matter in the long run.  The only bummer is having a 90 on the outlet of the pump, but it probably doesn't hinder it too much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 7, 2012)

Kast said:


> New WC setup. The quad rad is a bit overkill but I got it for a good price.
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/004-1.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/005-1.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/012.jpg



I'm no WC specialist (yet) but I don't believe any rad setup can be "overkill". Unless of cousre you were cooling a Pentium 1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

New sandy is complete!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> New sandy is complete!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120407/sb1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120407/sb2.jpg
> ...



specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs specs



This will show you how tiny this board is compared to a regular mATX board. The motherboard tray is that it sits in is made to fix a regular mATX size board.






Specs as follows:

Intel G440 Sandy Bridge
Biostar H61MGC Motherboard
2x2GB 1333mhz Crucial sticks


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep in mind I have white tubing on order. Will drain and install it next week. But I just built this PC over the weekend. (well swapped cases and added a larger rad.)


----------



## zithe (Apr 8, 2012)

Asus G73JH


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Keep in mind I have white tubing on order. Will drain and install it next week. But I just built this PC over the weekend. (well swapped cases and added a larger rad.)
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/resize4.jpg
> 
> ...



Those are big ass icons on your desktop dude.

Nice setup though! 

EDIT: Whopps, Just read your cap shon that you just built it....no time to customize windows, pics first, I understand!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 8, 2012)

Got the new goodies plugged in:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Got the new goodies plugged in:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120407/003.jpg
> 
> ...




That mouse does look Sexy Cada...I swear, it'll grow on ya!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 8, 2012)

The mouse is bloody fantastic. First mouse ever wide enough to comfortably fit my hand.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The mouse is bloody fantastic. First mouse ever wide enough to comfortably fit my hand.



I knew you'd love it Cada  Like I said...even without the custom settings for gaming it's a really nice mouse, or RAT LOL



I still haven't figured out to setup the left right scroll knob


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> This will show you how tiny this board is compared to a regular mATX board. The motherboard tray is that it sits in is made to fix a regular mATX size board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120407/tiny.jpg
> 
> ...



Sweeeeet... i love compact builds with plenty of bite.  What vid card are you gonna put in? Is it gonna be used as a htpc or something?


----------



## popswala (Apr 8, 2012)

Enjoy That keyboard Cad. I got mine back in '09 and I'm just now gettin board with it lol. I snapped off the c12 macro key and the film is gettin pretty worn on the media keys up top. I love that you can switch it so it turns off the window key. I do bump it every once in a while during my game sessions.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Sweeeeet... i love compact builds with plenty of bite.  What vid card are you gonna put in? Is it gonna be used as a htpc or something?



pretty much usin onboard


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 8, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Keep in mind I have white tubing on order. Will drain and install it next week. But I just built this PC over the weekend. (well swapped cases and added a larger rad.)
> 
> http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/lubetek/resize4.jpg
> 
> ...



Is that the 40" screen listed in your specs?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> pretty much usin onboard



 Not for gaming Brandon yes?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 8, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Is that the 40" screen listed in your specs?



Yup.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Not for gaming Brandon yes?



crunching


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> crunching


Nice! Who needs grafX for that!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2012)

Last picture of the night! All put together in the vulcan!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2012)

A Cruncher+Folder needs graphics  : 






Just need to add the SSD and this one will be going through some WUs. Something about this build seems off, just can't put my finger on it yet.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2012)

theonedub said:


> A Cruncher+Folder needs graphics  :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120408/DSC00909.jpg
> 
> Just need to add the SSD and this one will be going through some WUs. Something about this build seems off, just can't put my finger on it yet.



does folding even work with SLI?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2012)

Folding can be run on SLI cards with a little work. I do not think Xfire works with Folding though. I am not running the cards in Xfire, but it really just looked odd without the cable in there  

When its all setup, one card will be free for WCG GPU Beta WUs and the second card will have the new F@H client running. That configuration should work 100%.

In other news, with the unlocking features enabled in the BIOS there is a fourth core recognized. Will have to wait until I get an OS installed for further testing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2012)

woops, i meant to write crossfire and not SLI. my bad.


----------



## Azma (Apr 8, 2012)

Still some work to do


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

What is crunching and why do people spend so much money on it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> What is crunching and why do people spend so much money on it?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=68

Here's our team registration page on WCG
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1

Here's the WCG about us page
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewAboutUs.do


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 8, 2012)

Ive tried reading all that sort of stuff but i still dont get it, can you give it to me in a sentence or two? Also whats folding?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Ive tried reading all that sort of stuff but i still dont get it, can you give it to me in a sentence or two? Also whats folding?



Lend your computer effects to "work" out scientific equations. Helping researchers work out the equations that help them learn/cure the problems of this world... Exp; Cancers... Due to the fact that it takes more and more computers, supercomputers, in order to do the calculations, they have groups of people do "packets" in which when sent back they do the work that is needed to figure things out...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2012)

In a few words, you are using your idle time to force cpu utilization to work on projects to better humanity and lower consumption of humanitarian resources.

Folding in a sense is the same, it mainly started to find a cure for cancer. Why the word folding? Well your CPU/GPU now is folding proteins as a research study.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

It also satisfies the urge to push your overclocks while contributing to a good cause in the name of humanity.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> satisfies the urge to push your *stable* overclocks



Corrected. Trust me, you will want to have rock solid stability.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Corrected. Trust me, you will want to have rock solid stability.



LOL..I thought stable was pretty much understood  I tried pushing an unstable overclock once and got 2 pages of error results!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2012)

Early days of crunching, I had a semi-stable overclock that ran crunching fine but crashed at complete idle. Only giving errors once in a while. This was back on the old school e5200 R0 chip (You remember that chip? Loved that thing.)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> LOL..I thought stable was pretty much understood  I tried pushing an unstable overclock once and got 2 pages of error results!!



you'd be surprised how many people call a system stable, that still crashes.


my systems had two programs crash on me this month - so i think its stability is questionable. some people think 20 minutes of an FPS game means its stable.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 8, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you'd be surprised how many people call a system stable, that still crashes.
> 
> 
> my systems had two programs crash on me this month - so i think its stability is questionable. some people think 20 minutes of an FPS game means its stable.



So true Mussels, I'm sure mine is not 100% stable either but then again...it's working flawlessly...I'm too chicken to run prime to test it though LOL.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 8, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Folding can be run on SLI cards with a little work. I do not think Xfire works with Folding though. I am not running the cards in Xfire, but it really just looked odd without the cable in there
> 
> When its all setup, one card will be free for WCG GPU Beta WUs and the second card will have the new F@H client running. That configuration should work 100%.
> 
> In other news, with the unlocking features enabled in the BIOS there is a fourth core recognized. Will have to wait until I get an OS installed for further testing.




your sorta right f@h doesn't use CF but doesn't require you turn it off to be able to fold


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 8, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you'd be surprised how many people call a system stable, that still crashes.
> 
> 
> my systems had two programs crash on me this month - so i think its stability is questionable. some people think 20 minutes of an FPS game means its stable.



stable is running F@H for a week without probs 2x GPU + SMP2 if it doesn't fail that then alls good 

and sometimes programs crash simply because they're badly coded or just don't like your hardware it can be random sometimes


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 9, 2012)

Added another 2GB of ram today for a total of 6GB. I also did some gaming in Mass Effect and League of Legends, the games that used to crash. And... no more crashing! I can also set other games to higher settings now with no issues. My WEI for ram didn't change, its still at 7.4. Some pics.

Ram total confirmed in cpu-z





Timings and such for the G.Skill ram I just added





Confirms Timing compatibility of the current Super Talent at 266mhz with the G.Skill





The G.Skills have a pretty nice heat spreader on them





All the modules installed.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 9, 2012)

Mind you, I know nothing about the board you have these sticks in, but are they in the right channels?  Most boards I've seen are A-B-A-B, while yours looks like A-A-B-B.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 9, 2012)

I know my Am2+ and Am3 boards loads them up like that. It is weird but thats how it wants them for dual channel, side by side. 


xBruce88x, your system may like some faster mem at some point. I have my Am2+ running 800/6400 ddr2 and it just loves it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Mind you, I know nothing about the board you have these sticks in, but are they in the right channels?  Most boards I've seen are A-B-A-B, while yours looks like A-A-B-B.



Alot of AMD board's I have seen are AABB


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 9, 2012)

yea, mine is AABB, though the manual tells me to load up slots 3 and 4 first for some reason. I plan to get another set of 800mhz DDR2 2x2GB (or 4x4gb?) along with a Phenom II x6 at a later time. I thought about overclocking the G.Skill and running all 4 modules at 333 (667mhz) but they're only loaners from a friend of mine lol.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know my Am2+ and Am3 boards loads them up like that. It is weird but thats how it wants them for dual channel, side by side.
> 
> 
> xBruce88x, your system may like some faster mem at some point. I have my Am2+ running 800/6400 ddr2 and it just loves it.



DDR2-1066 here on AM2+ with northbridge at 2400MHz screams along nicely

also run it unganged it runs much better than ganged mode


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 9, 2012)

Just moved house this weekend and of course, I have my priorities straight. First thing I did was provide a temporary home for my rig  (Need to buy a nice big new desk)


----------



## douglatins (Apr 12, 2012)

WC upgrade





getto , but works, 12-20C lower temps on the NB


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2012)

UPS man brought me something today!


----------



## option350z (Apr 13, 2012)

What ya buildin' Jr?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2012)

option350z said:


> What ya buildin' Jr?



Just a little upgrade. Got that and an Asrock Extreme4.

@peet

She's sooooo perty!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a sick looking card there Sneeky. Might have to get me a pair of those.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2012)

watch out, that is a triple slot cooler


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally got my GTX 680's .... and I just installed them. Got water blocks on the way should be here Tuesday at the latest will report back with more pics and info then.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

My current input devices (which I love):














Input devices are to a nerd what tools are to a tradesman, it makes a world of difference if you got the good stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2012)

ewww you use the vespula? i bought one and its so scratchy the noise drives me mad


edit: i actually just tried it with my g700 and its not bad. it seems the vespula just really really hates the aftermarket mouse skates/feet on my G500


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Finally got my GTX 680's .... and I just installed them. Got water blocks on the way should be here Tuesday at the latest will report back with more pics and info then.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46666&stc=1&d=1334455220


Nice rig 20mm


----------



## Boneface (Apr 15, 2012)

The new edition, would rather have my 680 back though lol

Run this at 1200/1600 1.2v when playing bf3 for hrs, I run fan at 100% its not that loud at all and hasnt gone above 55c


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 15, 2012)

Boneface said:


> The new edition, would rather have my 680 back though lol
> 
> Run this at 1200/1600 1.2v when playing bf3 for hrs, I run fan at 100% its not that loud at all and hasnt gone above 55c



Why out of Curiosity??? I have owned two of each now and all in all there is very little difference in performance and everything else. Don't get me wrong there are some thing I like about the GTX 680 better and there are some things I like about the HD7970 better... but they are both very very good cards.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 15, 2012)

Boneface said:


> The new edition, would rather have my 680 back though lol
> 
> Run this at 1200/1600 1.2v when playing bf3 for hrs, I run fan at 100% its not that loud at all and hasnt gone above 55c



Got my HD7970 on Friday and it's a charm of a card. Will be buying a 2nd one in 4 weeks and CF'ing in my new gaming rig build...link to my log is in my sig.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2012)

Boneface said:


> The new edition, would rather have my 680 back though lol
> 
> Run this at 1200/1600 1.2v when playing bf3 for hrs, I run fan at 100% its not that loud at all and hasnt gone above 55c



Did you have a 680? what happened to it?



20mmrain said:


> Why out of Curiosity??? I have owned two of each now and all in all there is very little difference in performance and everything else. Don't get me wrong there are some thing I like about the GTX 680 better and there are some things I like about the HD7970 better... but they are both very very good cards.



What did you do to your 7970s, did you sell them? as you said both cards are awesome, and trade punches at high resolutions; Just curious, how do the 680s compare to your previous setup?


----------



## Techtu (Apr 15, 2012)

Not my rig, but one I'm peicing together to help someone out


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> ewww you use the vespula? i bought one and its so scratchy the noise drives me mad
> 
> 
> edit: i actually just tried it with my g700 and its not bad. it seems the vespula just really really hates the aftermarket mouse skates/feet on my G500



It's silent with the teflon-y feet of my G700, plus I always have the sensitivity really high so I don't move the mouse a whole lot either. To move my mouse from one corner of the screen to the opposite corner slowy takes about 3/8 of an inch.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo wattup you made that 3M carbon ?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2012)

*Gaming lair*

I received my 2nd Agility 3 120GBs SSD yesterday, got it on sale for $99 after MIR at Newegg, finally the prices of SSDs are hitting bellow $1 per GB; mounted it today in my Bedroom/LAN box rig:






Got the two drives working in RAID 0, Win 7 boots in seconds, and the system is very responsive, maybe not as fast as the Vertex 3s in my main rig, but no bad at all for this little mATX project:






Here's everything plugged in and ready to rock






Here's my pride and joy  my gaming chair! lately I've been spending more time gaming in this room than in my main rig, it's so comfortable! 






I hope you guys liked it!


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 15, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Did you have a 680? what happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do to your 7970s, did you sell them? as you said both cards are awesome, and trade punches at high resolutions; Just curious, how do the 680s compare to your previous setup?



Well I originally was going to sell the HD7970's and buy the new GTX 680's off of New Egg. The bad news is New Egg sold the cards to me and then ran out of stock so they said " We can put you on a waiting list"
I told them heck no. But I found someone (Locally) who wanted to do a trade.... my two HD7970's W/Water blocks for his GTX 680's. I did it and have my new water blocks (For the GTX 680's) on the way. He was newer to water cooling (So blocks were already installed for him) and he was more into Eyefinity so it was a great deal for both sides.

In comparison.... looking back there are some things I really like about the GTX 680's compared to the HD7970's but there are somethings they lack too.

On average the GTX 680's yes are faster then the HD7970's but in real life tests not by much! 
Also when you factor in Nvidia's new offset clocks it's not always a for sure thing to keep the clocks you are shooting for. 
Example* You could set your offset to be 1250Mhz but because of built in thermal throttling the cards will down clock to an approved Nvidia Temp. Sure there is a work around but it is still not a for sure thing.
When you set the HD 7970's to 1300Mhz that is where it stays.

Nvidia's clocks are a more for sure thing if someone was using Water cooling or NO2 but for someone using Air anything that raises the cards temps above Nvidia's approved 70c the cards will throttle down just a little. You can raise the GTX 680's Power limit to by pass this a little but again I will stress these cards will down clock if they go past Nvidia's approved temps.

Now there are some nice things about the Offset feature. *Example* your GPU's are not constantly running at such high clocks burning them out quicker. It also saves power. Also I have noticed that with the Offest feature the top stock speed for these cards is not 1056 it can actually be higher but it ranges from card to card. As long as the card is under the approved temp and the card needs the power.... the GTX 680 will continue to clock up. Just like it mentions in this thread at another site.... https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1516486&mpage=1&print=true The top speed for my cards for example is 1124Mhz Stock (If it needs the performance and stays under Nvidia's temps)

Maybe I should write a review as coming from someone who has owned both cards. But right now.... I would say I really do like them both equally! And anyone with a HD7970 thinking of upgrading to a GTX 680..... If you really want to go a head otherwise in terms of performance you won't get any real gain even in bench marking.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Well I originally was going to sell the HD7970's and buy the new GTX 680's off of New Egg. The bad news is New Egg sold the cards to me and then ran out of stock so they said " We can put you on a waiting list"
> I told them heck no. But I found someone (Locally) who wanted to do a trade.... my two HD7970's W/Water blocks for his GTX 680's. I did it and have my new water blocks (For the GTX 680's) on the way. He was newer to water cooling (So blocks were already installed for him) and he was more into Eyefinity so it was a great deal for both sides.
> 
> In comparison.... looking back there are some things I really like about the GTX 680's compared to the HD7970's but there are somethings they lack too.
> ...



I'm glad to hear you're happy with your 680s, I know you used to have 580s before also, so a mini review with your perspective would be really helpful for a lot of people out there. 

To me both the 680 and 7970 are top performers, must have been nice for you to have taste of both


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 15, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received my 2nd Agility 3 120GBs SSD yesterday, got it on sale for $99 after MIR at Newegg, finally the prices of SSDs are hitting bellow $1 per GB; mounted it today in my Bedroom/LAN box rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/IMG_4330.jpg
> 
> ...



What kind of chair is that


----------



## Boneface (Apr 15, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Why out of Curiosity??? I have owned two of each now and all in all there is very little difference in performance and everything else. Don't get me wrong there are some thing I like about the GTX 680 better and there are some things I like about the HD7970 better... but they are both very very good cards.



The 680 is just a beast of a card, there was no need to OC it



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Got my HD7970 on Friday and it's a charm of a card. Will be buying a 2nd one in 4 weeks and CF'ing in my new gaming rig build...link to my log is in my sig.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/2012-04-13_17-00-43_865.jpg



Ill be getting a second one that for sure, seeing as it hits 1200/1650 so far and barely breaks 50c



15th Warlock said:


> Did you have a 680? what happened to it?



I returned it due to the fact tha i couldnt play games in 3d or watch movies in 3d because of my monitor being more geared to AMD


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 15, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm glad to hear you're happy with your 680s, I know you used to have 580s before also, so a mini review with your perspective would be really helpful for a lot of people out there.
> 
> To me both the 680 and 7970 are top performers, must have been nice for you to have taste of both



Yeah... playing with both is great.... I got to enjoy the GTX 680 and HD 7970 both before they were released as well..... because of where I work. I can tell you that I have been playing with these cards for longer then most people. 

I will give you one extra bonus BTW..... Be prepared from the Nvidia camp they have something else on the way! I haven't played with it yet.... but according to higher ups from EVGA there will be something coming out in the August/September area.
I also have some info from the red front but I'll keep that for myself.

I think your right I will write a small overview of the card/cards......I think it might give people some insight into which to buy.



> The 680 is just a beast of a card, there was no need to OC it



Your right if you just wanna play games.... but what would be a good reason to overclock one??? Well.... because the HD7970 would demolish it otherwise!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 15, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> What kind of chair is that



It's the "Cohesion XP 11.2 Gaming Chair Ottoman with Wireless Audio"; I told the wife that it folds into an ottoman when not in use so it would look nice in our room, after I got it and showed it to her she said "that's the ugliest ottoman I've ever seen in my life", but it was too late by then 

Got it from amazon for $125 in case you're interested. 



Boneface said:


> I returned it due to the fact tha i couldnt play games in 3d or watch movies in 3d because of my monitor being more geared to AMD



Sorry to hear that  for me it was the other way around, I wanted the 7970 since the day it came out but it didn't support my surround monitors in 3D, it's very sad that monitor manufacturers haven't adopted a standard for 3D displays forcing users to either pick AMD or Nvidia, makes me very upset as these monitors aren't cheap either, and once you invest in them you're effectively locked with one video card manufacturer 




20mmrain said:


> I will give you one extra bonus BTW..... Be prepared from the Nvidia camp they have something else on the way! I haven't played with it yet.... but according to higher ups from EVGA there will be something coming out in the August/September area.
> I also have some info from the red front but I'll keep that for myself.!



I kinda suspect what card you're referring to, GK100 should be released by then, and the real fun will begin, thanks for the sneak peek


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 16, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> .....I will give you one extra bonus BTW..... Be prepared from the Nvidia camp they have something else on the way! I haven't played with it yet.... but according to higher ups from EVGA there will be something coming out in the August/September area.
> .....



I know you can't say, but I presume that is big kepler (GK110). I had thought it was going to come later like about November time area.

Do you think the 7970s would be better with 3 screens or the GTX 680s? I know you don't have the screens, just wondering.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> I know you can't say, but I presume that is big kepler (GK110). I had thought it was going to come later like about November time area.
> 
> Do you think the 7970s would be better with 3 screens or the GTX 680s? I know you don't have the screens, just wondering.



I would say the HD7970's would do better with 3 screens.... for a few of reasons.... Eyefinity is less picky.
When I have tried using Nvidia's Surround setup.... it was very buggy (Not on everything but on more then Eyefinity was)
The HD7970 will also give you 3gb of memory instead of 2Gigs. 2 Gigs isn't bad but for higher resolutions the HD7970 3Gigs will do you much better. (In real life tests regardless of what some reviews are showing)
The HD7970's also let you run more monitors per card. (Up to 6 monitors per card) so if you wanna go with more monitors in the future it leaves room for that.

Your next question is....about "big kepler (GK110)". Your right I won't say much more.... But it's funny that you called it "big Kepler" because that is what it was being refereed to during the whole conversation. As of right now the plan is August/September release date because of the GTX 600's 18 month projected life span. But naming and release can change of course on a whim. I would take this release date to be exactly what it is.... a projection by a large company that happens to be a distributor not the manufacturer it's self. But I will guarantee one more thing.... we weren't talking about the GTX 690 that is for sure.... that will be here much much sooner then that.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 16, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Your right if you just wanna play games.... but what would be a good reason to overclock one??? Well.... because the HD7970 would demolish it otherwise!



No i meant that i didnt need to OC for bf3 like i have to with the 7970 to get the run the same settings as the 680


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2012)

@15th Warlock

Back in the day i'd have been nervous about a sub-woofer that close to my rig haha, looks nice! can't wait to build a small but mighty rig of my own.

oh what's the sound quality like on that gaming chair? last one i saw had puny 5w speakers lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 16, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> @15th Warlock
> 
> Back in the day i'd have been nervous about a sub-woofer that close to my rig haha, looks nice! can't wait to build a small but mighty rig of my own.
> 
> oh what's the sound quality like on that gaming chair? last one i saw had puny 5w speakers lol



Lol yes, that is a very low power subwoofer, haven't affected my HDD yet  It's located on the opposing side of the case also 

As far as the form factor, I really love the Tt Armor A30, it has plenty of air circulation, and I only had to modify the HDD cage a little bit in order to accommodate two full lenght cards  If you're looking to build one small but powerful LAN box I would highly recommend this case coupled to an Asus Maximus V Gene, an IB CPU and a GTX680 

The sound quality on the chair is nothing to right home about, it's OK, and the woofer is surprisingly deep, the tiny speakers have very good stereo separation being that close to your ears but are nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 16, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received my 2nd Agility 3 120GBs SSD yesterday, got it on sale for $99 after MIR at Newegg, finally the prices of SSDs are hitting bellow $1 per GB; mounted it today in my Bedroom/LAN box rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/IMG_4330.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey man, wanted to ask you, would you recommend that Thermaltake Armor case for a midrange gaming rig?  I'm building a rig for my nephew and I'm after a good quality Micro-ATX case 

Awesome setup as always BTW


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 16, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Hey man, wanted to ask you, would you recommend that Thermaltake Armor case for a midrange gaming rig?  I'm building a rig for my nephew and I'm after a good quality Micro-ATX case
> 
> Awesome setup as always BTW



Thanks as always! 

I would definitely recommend the A30, the fact that you can fit a couple of full sized video cards with minor modifications, and that it has the appropriate air circulation to cope makes it an excellent choice IMHO.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 16, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks as always!
> 
> I would definitely recommend the A30, the fact that you can fit a couple of full sized video cards with minor modifications, and that it has the appropriate air circulation to cope makes it an excellent choice IMHO.



Awesome, sounds like the case to go for Cheers


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2012)

yea i've played with the A30 at frys and it looks like a nice case. I'll probably get whatever is a step down from the 680 when they come out (670 or 660ti or w/e they'll call it). I got pretty lucky when it comps to PC hardware retail stores, tigerdirect.com is within 25min, and fry's and microcenter a little less than an hr. I'm still puzzled why they put tigerdirect where they did, but i'm not complaining


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2012)

So for the guys out there with the 7970's and the 680's, is there a definate clear winner of which is best??  From the reviews I've seen the 680 is faster but then it was out some few months after the 7970..  

The only reason I'd consider a 7970 would be for the 3Gb of GPU ram but I hear that the 680's are coming out with 4Gb of ram now??  Getting 3 GPU's for one rig isn't half expensive! :lol:


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 16, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Yo wattup you made that 3M carbon ?



I applied it to my keyboard, yes. It's quite easy to make it look perfect. I had some silver colored 3M Carbon on my mouse but I took it off and now I'm gonna put the black stuff on. 




15th Warlock said:


> Here's my pride and joy  my gaming chair! lately I've been spending more time gaming in this room than in my main rig, it's so comfortable!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/IMG_4339.jpg
> 
> I hope you guys liked it!




I have that keyboard, very comfy. Not a good typer because the keys feel a bit mushy but great for gaming coz the keys are linear and they seem to fill your fingers a bit more than others so you don't lose keys as often, IMO.



BTW, what is that mousepad and is it good?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 17, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Awesome, sounds like the case to go for Cheers



Nice  I only have two recommendations that will help your friend a lot with his build if using this case: first, to try and get a video card that exhaust the hot air out of the case; and second to get a water cooler for the CPU, nothing fancy, a corsair H60 would suffice, and mount the radiator outside the case, that way the temps inside the case will be kept to a minimum and he'll prolong the life of his components 



xBruce88x said:


> yea i've played with the A30 at frys and it looks like a nice case. I'll probably get whatever is a step down from the 680 when they come out (670 or 660ti or w/e they'll call it). I got pretty lucky when it comps to PC hardware retail stores, tigerdirect.com is within 25min, and fry's and microcenter a little less than an hr. I'm still puzzled why they put tigerdirect where they did, but i'm not complaining



That's really cool, I've heard only good things about microcenter, too bad there's no good hardware stores in my area 



Yo_Wattup said:


> I have that keyboard, very comfy. Not a good typer because the keys feel a bit mushy but great for gaming coz the keys are linear and they seem to fill your fingers a bit more than others so you don't lose keys as often, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what is that mousepad and is it good?



That's a very good description for the wave keyboard, I wouldn't use it for heavy typing, but it gets the job done for light use 

The pad is a Razer aluminum pad, it's OK, but kinda big for my taste, I ordered a new medium sized steel series pad, it should be a better fit for casual use in the bedroom


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 17, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice  I only have two recommendations that will help your friend a lot with his build if using this case: first, to try and get a video card that exhaust the hot air out of the case; and second to get a water cooler for the CPU, nothing fancy, a corsair H60 would suffice, and mount the radiator outside the case, that way the temps inside the case will be kept to a minimum and he'll prolong the life of his components
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An ally mouse pad you say? Mouse pads are about the only thing I'm willing to buy from Razer, I fear anything else will fall apart.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2012)

couldnt find a stereo to dual phono for connecting my PC to the audio system, so i made one instead 






made it from scratch. took me almost an hour and a half :O

inside i used pure copper wires for awesomeness.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 17, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> couldnt find a stereo to dual phono for connecting my PC to the audio system, so i made one instead
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120417/17042012246.jpg
> made it from scratch. took me almost an hour and a half :O
> ...



Next time try a music (instruments, not cd's) store. I play guitar and I'm always needing weird audio connections and most music shops have them.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Next time try a music (instruments, not cd's) store. I play guitar and I'm always needing weird audio connections and most music shops have them.



yes. i paid Rs 50 for the parts (minus sleeving, sleeving from USA)

and the music dudes ask me Rs 300 XD


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 19, 2012)

HOLY DUST !!!  7 months old without cleaning ( the case )







Is my home i am a clean person, my room being always full of dust. I need to move


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 19, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> HOLY DUST !!!  7 months old without cleaning ( the case )
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/473249_10151553979695495_897105494_25356592_732694109_o.jpg
> 
> ...




Nice rig you got


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 19, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice rig you got



LOL your Avatar is killing me Mad!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

Anyone got a leafblower I can borrow?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

Holy mess of hell...lol


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone got a leafblower I can borrow?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120417/010.jpg



You might need two. One for the mess and another for airflow!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone got a leafblower I can borrow?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120417/010.jpg





overkill ... in heat...


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2012)

I ain't posted here for awhile... New desk in the making:


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I ain't posted here for awhile... New desk in the making:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/IMAG0182.jpg



Woo! Just the person I wanna talk to right now 
Did you make the desk top yourself? Cause I'm going to make a new desk for my new house 

Your desk mods are always teh rocks


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone got a leafblower I can borrow?



Which CPU you got in that beast?


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone got a leafblower I can borrow?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120417/010.jpg



And I thought I had problems!! :lol:


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Woo! Just the person I wanna talk to right now
> Did you make the desk top yourself? Cause I'm going to make a new desk for my new house
> 
> Your desk mods are always teh rocks



I did. 

It's a 2m MDF board. Cost me about £18. Need to buy another half sheet for the shelves at the side (Onkyo Receiver, PS3, Wii etc.).

I build a frame around the wall so that there's no legs, floating desk


----------



## phill (Apr 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I did.
> 
> It's a 2m MDF board. Cost me about £18. Need to buy another half sheet for the shelves at the side (Onkyo Receiver, PS3, Wii etc.).
> 
> I build a frame around the wall so that there's no legs, floating desk



Hey Moonpig - How would you support the front of the desk if there's not legs?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2012)

phill said:


> Hey Moonpig - How would you support the front of the desk if there's not legs?



Well... I kinda lied. There is the side of the shelves that will support it. Other than that, it's a frame.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Well... I kinda lied. There is the side of the shelves that will support it. Other than that, it's a frame.



Lots of room for smoking equipment too I see


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 19, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> HOLY DUST !!!  7 months old without cleaning ( the case )
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/473249_10151553979695495_897105494_25356592_732694109_o.jpg
> 
> ...









Hey dude clean me


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Lots of room for smoking equipment too I see



Gotta be done. 

I'll be in your neck of the woods next month for afew days


----------



## Techtu (Apr 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> I ain't posted here for awhile... New desk in the making:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/IMAG0182.jpg



I notice the bong in the corner has been used more than a little


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Which CPU you got in that beast?



There's a 3960X in there. 






AthlonX2 said:


> Holy mess of hell...lol





THE_EGG said:


> You might need two. One for the mess and another for airflow!



Yeah, those damn cables are huge, and annoying. Can barely fit the side of the case on.




Animalpak said:


> overkill ... in heat...



Yeah, 85C idle temps on two cards, because they sit at 3D clocks. In turn, they throttle under load. Popped them in a few rigs with the same problem.


Now I gotta figure out which board will give me x16/x16/x8(I got a few I think), and then figure out the heat issues. Two cards are fine, so perhaps if I watercool just one, it'll be good to go. I got some other fish to fry before I can really play with it though. Still need a fourth card too, for the boards that have 4 slots.







I actually planned to have three reference cards stuffed into my red/black AMD FX rig, and those cards sit in that rig now, and I'm using 5850's with the 3960X right now.


I've actually just recently re-benched most of the motherboards in that pic. Let me tell you, what a chore.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

You need a RIVE


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> There's a 3960X in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you send some of those mobo's to me I can help you out on those chores


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> You need a RIVE



Yeah, a matching board would be nice, but really, because the 3960X is not what I consider my own, I won't actually be using X79 for the 6950's. I got the red/black thing tight already.

I have this for that instead(OF course, 3rd reference card will go in there, and the XFX non-refernce will be used for reviews unless i manage to get some 7950's.):








ASUS Crosshair V Formula, of course, but it has USB issues, and I need to RMA it. At least I got enough of the rig that I can start planning the case I'm going to build for it in the summer.




THE_EGG said:


> If you send some of those mobo's to me I can help you out on those chores




I have my 4 kids to help me with that.. You'll have to speak to them.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, a matching board would be nice, but really, because the 3960X is not what I consider my own, I won't actually be using X79 for the 6950's. I got the red/black thing tight already.
> 
> I have this for that instead(OF course, 3rd reference card will go in there, and the XFX non-refernce will be used for reviews unless i manage to get some 7950's.):
> 
> ...




Your case is missing some parts there buddy


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Your case is missing some parts there buddy



LuLz



cadaveca said:


> At least I got enough of the rig that I can start planning the case I'm going to build for it in the summer.











heh.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

I guess i cannot say much either as my case is just a motherboard tray sitting in a cabinet,lol


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

Yours is stil lmroe complete than mine, it looks like.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh yeah. my case is comprised of a sentey motherboard tray that I seperated from the case...so yeah a bit incomplete


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

lulz, I jsut hacked an old Gigabyte 3D Aurora form like 2003 to get my tray. I hate the dual 120mm fan holes on the back, completely useless. 

I've ordered a proper tray to build the case off of, should be here next week some time, lexan and stuff I have to pick up yet, but I need to wait for warmer weather and my shoulder surgeries to be done before I can get it all together. Painting and gluing in -5c with one arm sucks. 


I don't actually expect to be done the FX rig until like October or something. I got two other builds in progress too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

I would have figured your epeen would be big enough to hold the glue gun


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2012)

At least i can say that the handwriting recognition in Win7 works really well with this Intuos4 tablet, but that's about it. 

No gluegun for lexan, BTW. Ha. That'd be far too ghetto for me...more like this stuff:


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 19, 2012)

front panel on this case doesnt work. so this is my fix while waiting for the replacement to get here.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 19, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/19042012280.jpg
> 
> 
> front panel on this case doesnt work. so this is my fix while waiting for the replacement to get here.



at first glance I thought that eye-drop bottle (at least that's what I'm assuming it is) said "nazivision" and then realised it said nasivion. :/


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 19, 2012)

thats a nasal spray 
my nasal tissues dry up in the heat 


oh and that bottle is positioned in such a way as to block the lower Left LED of the fan from hitting my eye while playing XD


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> at first glance I thought that eye-drop bottle (at least that's what I'm assuming it is) said *"nazivision"* and then realised it said nasivion.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 19, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120419/19042012280.jpg
> 
> 
> front panel on this case doesnt work. so this is my fix while waiting for the replacement to get here.



 Looks like your PC is on life support.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I notice the bong in the corner has been used more than a little



Preparing for tomorrow


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> There's a 3960X in there.


Wow that is nice. Ordered 3930K (459€), Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 (39€) and Rampage IV Formula (298€) all new. Discount days are bad, I am weak.


----------



## Morideen (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's my rig:

















Just ordered some red cold cathode lights, red extension cables and 200mm CM red fan for the top of the case. Lots of work ahead of me, but this is the starting point.

It's going to look like a red inferno when it gets done


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

Heres my main gaming rig


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 21, 2012)

not sure if i showed this one yet. my newest case, the fractal design mini
specs are nothing special. Phenom2 BE, 6 gigs, gtx580.
going to get entire new guts later this year when windows 8 comes out.











googled pic for clarity





couple of my older cases showing size comparison






my previous setup. have a different desk now


----------



## SaZ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice rig...u have the gtx 580..i like that card..i hope to buy a pair of those monsters in the future...


----------



## SaZ (Apr 21, 2012)

Guys do u think that with my Corsair TX 750 have i enough power for all the things in my signature + 2x GTX580 and without the GTX9800s?

Sorry for my english


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 22, 2012)

When I went and visited my girlfriend in Texas, I rerouted all her cables in her case:





This was her case before:








The kitty helps overclock her 2600k


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> When I went and visited my girlfriend in Texas, I rerouted all her cables in her case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/PinkCase.jpg
> 
> This was her case before:
> ...






Awwwww! Nice Kitty!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> When I went and visited my girlfriend in Texas, I rerouted all her cables in her case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/PinkCase.jpg
> 
> This was her case before:
> ...



Next time you visit her you should do something special with a CPU cooler that matches both the board and the case. I can't think of much more that tells your girl friend how much you care. Nothing says love more than a cool running processor.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> When I went and visited my girlfriend in Texas, I rerouted all her cables in her case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/PinkCase.jpg
> The kitty helps overclock her 2600k





ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Awwwww! Nice Kitty!!!



I'm sorry to hear that your pussy is all the way in Texas.  That makes feeding it regularly a real chore.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Apr 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Next time you visit her you should do something special with a CPU cooler that matches both the board and the case. I can't think of much more that tells your girl friend how much you care. Nothing says love more than a cool running processor.



She wants it to look "pretty", trust me, I've shown her "cute" coolers and the best, and she cares for neither


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 22, 2012)

the table looks like get sanded


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your pussy is all the way in Texas.  That makes feeding it regularly a real chore.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> Heres my main gaming rig
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120421/Gaming Rig.jpg



Pops, I have two words for you: cable management :shadedshu

You can do it under the desk as well as in a case these days


----------



## Bow (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Pops, I have two words for you: cable management :shadedshu
> 
> You can do it under the desk as well as in a case these days



Oh screw that. It takes away from fraggin'.


----------



## Shurakai (Apr 22, 2012)

My little pride and joy:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 22, 2012)

now you just need the psu sticker to be green. nice build


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh screw that. It takes away from fraggin'.



Part of my job.  The hospital I work at is going through a major construction/renovation phase, and we're always moving somebody from one place to another.  We always manage the cables to make them look good and keep them away from people's feet: less calls 'cause they jerked some cable out


----------



## JoãoPolaco (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello everyone this is pc from a friend of mine that i built. We picked this Fractal Core 1000 mAtx case for just 30€ and is a pretty good case. I managed to do a decent cable management hope you guys like it! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for pointing that out T j/k. I personally hate wires and can't stand seeing theme there like that. I'm a tad ocd when it comes to tidiness. My other desk has a whole cable management box behind it for it. I haven't looked into a way to do it on this desk as its all open. I think I got an idea tho but need to pickup some velcro straps as I don't have alot of those big zip ties left.


----------



## Norton (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> thanks for pointing that out T j/k. I personally hate wires and can't stand seeing theme there like that. I'm a tad ocd when it comes to tidiness. My other desk has a whole cable management box behind it for it. I haven't looked into a way to do it on this desk as its all open. I think I got an idea tho but need to pickup some velcro straps as I don't have alot of those big zip ties left.




Hey popswala- try this:






Saw this pic online and thought it was an A+ idea. A couple of bucks and a trip to office supply store and your good to go


----------



## Kast (Apr 22, 2012)

JoãoPolaco said:


> Hello everyone this is pc from a friend of mine that i built. We picked this Fractal Core 1000 mAtx case for just 30€ and is a pretty good case. I managed to do a decent cable management hope you guys like it!
> 
> [url]http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5465/img9298a.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...




What cpu heatsink is that ? I'm digging the look.


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

Kast said:


> What cpu heatsink is that ? I'm digging the look.



Asus silent square


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this to your liking T_Ski ? lol Just finished. It could be a lil better but I was figuring it out as I went along. Went through 30+ velcro straps.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey popswala- try this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/112.jpg
> 
> Saw this pic online and thought it was an A+ idea. A couple of bucks and a trip to office supply store and your good to go



OMG TY SO MUCH NORTON!! How many times have I powercycled my modem/gateway and lost the powercord, banging my head trying to find it and cursing out my ISP as a result!!! 



popswala said:


> Is this to your liking T_Ski ? lol Just finished. It could be a lil better but I was figuring it out as I went along. Went through 30+ velcro straps.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Gaming Rig Removed cables.jpg



LOL, Nice work Popswala...I was going to say something but T beat me to it. I'm glad he stirred up your OCD because I was in shock to see all those wires too!


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

lol. It looks better. I wanted to do it for some time now. Just never got myself to do it. That black/white cord layin there is my phone charger. Other then that there all pretty tied up.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol. It looks better. I wanted to do it for some time now. Just never got myself to do it. That black/white cord layin there is my phone charger. Other then that there all pretty tied up.



Also looks like you and me both need to invest in a better computer desk...I need moar real estate...planning on going 3x24" LED's soon. My current "Coffee table propped up on beer cases" arrangement only cuts it for my 22" monitor...I even have trouble placing a beer on it sometimes!! LOL


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my main desk. Its in storage in one city as I live in a diff city. Its to big to move and I only grabbed what I needed. I got my current desk of craigs so my pc wasn't on a tote and boxes lol. My old ones big enough for 2-3 screens. It has a cable management box on back side so no wires on floor as my bunny likes to chill next to me lol.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> This is my main desk. Its in storage in one city as I live in a diff city. Its to big to move and I only grabbed what I needed. I got my current desk of craigs so my pc wasn't on a tote and boxes lol. My old ones big enough for 2-3 screens. It has a cable management box on back side so no wires on floor as my bunny likes to chill next to me lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Orig pc desk.jpg



Damn so looks like I'm the only one in need of replacing my beer box footed coffee table/computer desk!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

popswala said:


> This is my main desk. Its in storage in one city as I live in a diff city. Its to big to move and I only grabbed what I needed. I got my current desk of craigs so my pc wasn't on a tote and boxes lol. My old ones big enough for 2-3 screens. It has a cable management box on back side so no wires on floor as my bunny likes to chill next to me lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Orig pc desk.jpg





Bunny? Pet name for the misses?


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

lol my lil bunny named casper. I'll try and find a good pic of him



Spoiler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 22, 2012)

cool


----------



## popswala (Apr 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120413/DSC08349.jpg



How you likin that CM bench? Thought bout gettin one if one ever comes around


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok now this is not a bunny thread. It's a PC ATM and Kitty thread, ok?


----------



## JoãoPolaco (Apr 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> Asus silent square


Yes it is and it fits the case perfectly any taller cooler and you can´t close the case.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Ok now this is not a bunny thread. It's a PC ATM and Kitty thread, ok?



But check out bugs's eyes.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> But check out bugs's eyes.



I'm sorry your message is encrypted and we don't have that kind of technology here. Can you post your PC at this moment?

Pics please.

Even if it's just a cat or kitten....kitten even better.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol my lil bunny named casper. I'll try and find a good pic of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devil Bunny D:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'm sorry your message is encrypted and we don't have that kind of technology here. Can you post your PC at this moment?
> 
> Pics please.
> 
> Even if it's just a cat or kitten....kitten even better.




Pops's Rabbit  Check out the eyes







Oh and


----------



## popswala (Apr 23, 2012)

lol, it was my old camera. It only did the red eye on him but not ppl. I just now realized that lol.


----------



## popswala (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pops's Rabbit  Check out the eyes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Casper stretched out.jpg
> 
> ...



whats cases r those? the left one has a diff door then the other ?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

They are Cheiftec Dragons. The left one I bought around 2001 or so and the other one I bought back in 06 or so. I actually bough six of the one on the right around 06'. I still have 5 in the closet still in the boxes. 2 more blue ones and 3 Yellow ones. I also have a green one I bought when I bought the first blue one. It houses the 940be x4 system.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, Moderators, you got this? Rabbits are allowed. When can we invite ducks?


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Pops's Rabbit  Check out the eyes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Casper stretched out.jpg
> 
> ...



Hey is that sub magnetic shielded?  If not, aren't you putting it toooo close to your HDDs?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2012)

popswala said:


> thanks for pointing that out T j/k. I personally hate wires and can't stand seeing theme there like that. I'm a tad ocd when it comes to tidiness. My other desk has a whole cable management box behind it for it. I haven't looked into a way to do it on this desk as its all open. I think I got an idea tho but need to pickup some velcro straps as I don't have alot of those big zip ties left.





popswala said:


> Is this to your liking T_Ski ? lol Just finished. It could be a lil better but I was figuring it out as I went along. Went through 30+ velcro straps.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120422/Gaming Rig Removed cables.jpg



Getting there.  I wish I could have shown you the cable management I just did on the CFO's desk when I moved him.

My trick is using the black twisty wire ties we get off the network cables we buy.  We stash them away until we need them, then break out 10-15 on one person's desk.  Bundle all the cables neatly as they pass through the hole in the monitor, then over the back of the PC.  Take all the wires from the back of the PC and do the same thing,  Whenever you bundle the cables, keep them straight: don't let them twist of wind around eachother and you get nice straight lines.  Take the wad of cables and use a big velcro strap to bundle them all up.  We usually mount the surge protectors under the desk top or along the wall right under the desk, so the only cables coming down are the network and one power cable for the surge protector.  If you have a standard desk with a modesty panel (ie: upskirt shot preventor) we try to move the desk along the wall, then drop a nicely bundled set of cables over the side to hide it.

I never use zip ties to bundle wires, though.  I know if I did, someone is going to come back the next day and say they want something moved 6 inches over to the left or whatever, and there's not enough slack in any of the c ables, so all of the zip ties would have to be cut.  That's why we use the twisty wire ties, so they can be undone and redone easily.

I've been doing these moves for about 2-3 years now, and I'm getting pretty damn good at hiding cables. 


For you, I'd recommend t strapping some of the wires to the fram to heal conceal them


----------



## popswala (Apr 23, 2012)

Thats basically what I did T. I got those velcro straps and bundled the cables to the nearest part of the frame. My other desk has the surge mounted underneath and a cable management box on back side. It was a lil tricky trying to do it with this desk as its all open. I thought about those cable wraps but I didn't want one big black snake lookin there layin around. So I went this route. I think it looks somewhat better. Theres still a few wires around but Not enough slack in them to strap them somewhere hidden.

To bad I don't live by Chi town anymore. I'd have you come by and do my wires for me. lol


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2012)

If you did live by Chi-town, you'd have to pay me in italian beef on Gonnella bread


----------



## popswala (Apr 23, 2012)

lol. I use to live almost 15 mins out depending on which way I go and if 294 wasn't backed up lol


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 23, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> They are Cheiftec Dragons. The left one I bought around 2001 or so and the other one I bought back in 06 or so. I actually bough six of the one on the right around 06'. I still have 5 in the closet still in the boxes. 2 more blue ones and 3 Yellow ones. I also have a green one I bought when I bought the first blue one. It houses the 940be x4 system.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/Picture075Medium.jpg



lol why did you buy 6?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Hey is that sub magnetic shielded?  If not, aren't you putting it toooo close to your HDDs?



Nah it isn't to close. The sub is a good foot away from the hdd's. Plus you have the case two or three layers of metal and wood between them.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 24, 2012)

A steel case would be shielded on top of the shielding on the hdd itself. We're not talking about a CRT monitor, but to be on the safe side, I don't place my sub right next to my tower. My UPS and the leg of the table separates them in my case.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 24, 2012)

*this is my PC as of last week, re-did some cables*

to stop my 12 inch 7970 from dropping i used a bread tie to tie it to my 500r so it was even and no more drooping.  ghetto fix for the win.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> to stop my 12 inch 7970 from dropping i used a bread tie to tie it to my 500r so it was even and no more drooping.  ghetto fix for the win.
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/1TX8e.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



he2  i just plan to get the same cooler 
you should rotare the fan so the cable on the bottom side near the board tray so the cable wont seen 
and to hold the cooler i guess try using black cable ties. its much better than you tie the fan cable


----------



## Phusius (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't have any spare black ties currently, and I don't know where to buy them on the cheap.  Also, the cable management is fine for me, I know it is not perfect but I am just an amateur and this is my first computer build ever, hoping it lasts me a 3-4 years without anything dying.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I don't have any spare black ties currently, and I don't know where to buy them on the cheap.  Also, the cable management is fine for me, I know it is not perfect but I am just an amateur and this is my first computer build ever, hoping it lasts me a 3-4 years without anything dying.



 yeah you did the cable well


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2012)

Phusius said:


> to stop my 12 inch 7970 from dropping i used a bread tie to tie it to my 500r so it was even and no more drooping.  ghetto fix for the win.
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/1TX8e.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



You very well could screw up the space/time continuum by purchasing modern components and then traveling back in time.  I bet you are owning everyone who are running Fx-55s and  6800 Ultras at the lan parties.


----------



## Phusius (Apr 25, 2012)

MT Alex, I am so confused by what you just said.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2012)

Phusius said:


> MT Alex, I am so confused by what you just said.



check timestamp


----------



## Phusius (Apr 25, 2012)

lol I see.  yes I never change my camera time stamp... xD


----------



## Frizz (Apr 25, 2012)

My setup has changed once again with my new rig and all.  For the record I despise this case, but I had no choice as the friend I bought it from didn't want to part it out lol.


----------



## khemist (Apr 25, 2012)

Installed some fan grills so i don't drop anything and break any fins on the rad.


----------



## khemist (Apr 25, 2012)

@ random i think that case looks not bad at all, i like the shape of it.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 25, 2012)

khemist said:


> @ random i think that case looks not bad at all, i like the shape of it.



yeah but that case looks too long


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 25, 2012)

random.....trade it for a cougar evo???....oh hsit nvermind...aus huh


@ Phusius....are you into r/c cars??? i used a ti-rod, ti-rod ends, and the lil ball joint's to prop up an asus dcu-ii 6970 in a build last yr. i put one ball in the exp. slot screw hole, drilled one in the shroud and had it set up as an angle brace.....worked like a charm.....wish i could show you a pic.....(f'n ssd's)


----------



## douglatins (Apr 25, 2012)

Look what i got, uhm sexy fans


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks to me like you got a new reason for ear plugs.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Looks to me like you got a new reason for ear plugs.



This are 1300rpm san aces


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2012)

1300RPM only? THat's actually nice, I was thinking 2300rpm and like 160 CFM


----------



## Phusius (Apr 25, 2012)

I actually like random's case.  Also, it makes the rear exhaust GPU all that more useful, no need for a side fan in all honesty.

also nice water cooling rig ^  impressive.  I might make the the jump to a custom loop rig when Haswell comes out.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1300RPM only? THat's actually nice, I was thinking 2300rpm and like 160 CFM



Yeah they start out at 1300rpm they only ramp up after 30C i believe


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

Just need a water block... to bad I have to have EK...


















Oh, yeah... and two new cables... lol..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2012)

what fans are you running in there CS? nice build!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> what fans are you running in there CS? nice build!



Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 28, 2012)

@cold storm

hows the EK brand for the waterblocks and stuff? so far a friend of mine used larkooler and it's bad, imo now I'm thinking into using water cooling and after swift tech but seems it's not easy finding a complete set for that on a reasonable price >.<


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mmmm so fresh, so clean. Very nice CS


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

Cotton_Cup said:


> @cold storm
> 
> hows the EK brand for the waterblocks and stuff? so far a friend of mine used larkooler and it's bad, imo now I'm thinking into using water cooling and after swift tech but seems it's not easy finding a complete set for that on a reasonable price >.<



that's a Koolance block that's on the 480.. as for Ek, it's the only block that will work with the xfx... After the issues that EK has had in the past over the factor of their nickle plating, and my block being a bad one, I really don't know about getting another one... But, like I said.. Ek is the only brand, besides me making a universal block set up... 



JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm so fresh, so clean. Very nice CS



Thx man.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 28, 2012)

increase the exposure on them images will ya?

else very nice and clean machine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> increase the exposure on them images will ya?
> 
> else very nice and clean machine.



No need to take pro shots. not when I still got lots to do


----------



## ranviper (Apr 29, 2012)

Got a few upgrades, so I snagged a few pics. Corsair Nova 60GB SSD boot drive, Asus wireless card and Asus Xonar 5.1 sound card.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

Because I'm never happy with one config:


----------



## Norton (Apr 29, 2012)

Now that's a "desktop" PC!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Now that's a "desktop" PC!!!















I gotta put the PSU and drives under the top still, just moved it this afternoon.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 29, 2012)

khemist said:


> Installed some fan grills so i don't drop anything and break any fins on the rad.
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/35id9qd.jpg
> 
> ...


That coolant color is awesome. I'm really big on bold, vibrant hues and such when used in computers, cars, etc.



ranviper said:


> Got a few upgrades, so I snagged a few pics. Corsair Nova 60GB SSD boot drive, Asus wireless card and Asus Xonar 5.1 sound card.
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1582/firefly2.jpg
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3478/firefly.jpg
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6170/wiremanagement.jpg



Hats off to you sir for that cable management. My parents computer is in a NZXT Gamma which has basically the same interior design and it was so tough to get it looking even half as good as yours.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello guys, This is my everyday game cruncher:






freak ass cooler- need to change it, loud as hell and can't cope with the oc'd q6600 











Don't mind the cable management, this case doesn't have the ability to hide them at all.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

ranviper said:


> Got a few upgrades, so I snagged a few pics. Corsair Nova 60GB SSD boot drive, Asus wireless card and Asus Xonar 5.1 sound card.
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1582/firefly2.jpg
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3478/firefly.jpg
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6170/wiremanagement.jpg



thats the nzxt lexus right? i was offered that but i went with the guardian.


----------



## specks (Apr 29, 2012)

Whoa clean that cooler up.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 29, 2012)

ranviper said:


> Got a few upgrades, so I snagged a few pics. Corsair Nova 60GB SSD boot drive, Asus wireless card and Asus Xonar 5.1 sound card.
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1582/firefly2.jpg
> http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/3478/firefly.jpg
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6170/wiremanagement.jpg



You had me at firefly


----------



## R00kie (Apr 29, 2012)

specks said:


> Whoa clean that cooler up.



whoops! forgot it


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 29, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> Hello guys, This is my everyday game cruncher:
> 
> http://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u483/gdallsk/100_0678.jpg
> 
> ...



Even though the case doesn't really allow for proper cable management, I thought you have done a great job to make it as neat and tidy as it is, especially with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## ranviper (Apr 29, 2012)

@specks - Hahaha. Yeah, it's my favorite touch. Brings a little "serenity" to the room...if you will.

@de.das.dude - Yeah, the Lexa S. She's still my favorite NZXT case. 

 @SoylentJoe - Actually, I've played with the gamma, and the Lexa has a couple mm more to squeeze cables back there. Thought yes, it was a tight fit. Fortunately there isn't even a bulge on the other side. I can take some pics if you like?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn good day so far. Let me show the story with pics. Did almost identical build (another 3930K, RIVF + NH-D14) with friend earlier and now was time for mine.

So I heard you like hardware so we put hardware on hardware so you can overclock while you overclock! 


























Gief me GTX 690


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 29, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn good day so far. Let me show the story with pics. Did almost identical build (another 3930K, RIVF + NH-D14) with friend earlier and now was time for mine.
> 
> So I heard you like hardware so we put hardware on hardware so you can overclock while you overclock!
> 
> ...



My dream setup


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn good day so far. Let me show the story with pics. Did almost identical build (another 3930K, RIVF + NH-D14) with friend earlier and now was time for mine.
> 
> So I heard you like hardware so we put hardware on hardware so you can overclock while you overclock!
> 
> ...



Nice pics, dude!

 Idid some wire management, and hid the PSU:


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 29, 2012)

I like that black cross fire bridge much better than the standard red/gold.  Which cards did it come from?  I've been meaning to paint mine black, it's the old kind from a 4870, like the one by your optical.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I like that black cross fire bridge much better than the standard red/gold.  Which cards did it come from?  I've been meaning to paint mine black, it's the old kind from a 4870, like the one by your optical.



Came with the Gigabyte X79-UD5. ASUS didn't even include a Crossfire bridge at all, and the ones that came with the cards are a bit too short to work...ASUS failed on that one, thank god I get many boards.

Gotta get the drives under the top too, and the monitor on top still...moving wires was easy, thanks to the modular PSU!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 29, 2012)

looks good dave,nice job recycling old antec bays!!


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 29, 2012)

Need watercooling for keep fresh my old CPU Q9650 at 4.0 Ghz then a new Heat Killer LC wateblock for the CPU are on the way. 

This upgrade/tuning will be the last for my old socket 775 rampage extreme X48.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> looks good dave,nice job recycling old antec bays!!



Best thing about those Antec cases is those drive bays. I just wish my other once had the fan bracket as well, instead of me having to buy one. The case they came out of got DVD drive, SSD on the bottom, and a 2TB drive under the DVD in a hotswap bay, so the drive cages were not needed, and I kept them.


Being able to use them in basically any case with 3x 5.25 bays is pretty nice, too.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 29, 2012)

Some build I'm working on...


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 30, 2012)

Had a few days off and decided to cleanup my system, here are the results, and hello from me 
I put the Scythe fan controller backwards in the case so i dont accidentaly touch the knobs since the CPU cooler fans are pluged in it (Gigabyte is awful with fan controllers i wish Abit still did mobos).


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2012)

lil GD08 lovin'


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> lil GD08 lovin'
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120430/DSC08793.jpg



sex


----------



## Bow (May 1, 2012)




----------



## btarunr (May 1, 2012)

Just installed that fan. Found it on a 7 year old modded motherboard. Works fine, shaved 20-25°C off IOH temperatures, noise isn't noticeable.


----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2012)

Choices for "work" rig...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Just installed that fan. Found it on a 7 year old modded motherboard. Works fine, shaved 20-25°C off IOH temperatures, noise isn't noticeable.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1wgXc.jpg



Y no 6870?

For better picture of the fan?


----------



## Laurijan (May 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Choices for "work" rig...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120501/001.jpg



Buy 2 then test and send one back?


----------



## cadaveca (May 1, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Buy 2 then test and send one back?



LuLz. No, both are review samples. B75 is more "Business-Class", but Z77X-UD5H has WiFi and mSATA.

B75 is mATX, will make for a smaller box on my desk.


Z77X-UD5H is an OC master, from what I've seen so far, but no IVB yet to confirm the same still holds true.


So I'll have to test and choose!


----------



## btarunr (May 1, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Y no 6870?
> 
> For better picture of the fan?



Yup.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2012)

No pics this time but did some adjustments. See sys specs.


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No pics this time but did some adjustments. See sys specs.



Does not count


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Does not count



Ahh phooey
Guess I can post a few little later.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 2, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn good day so far. Let me show the story with pics. Did almost identical build (another 3930K, RIVF + NH-D14) with friend earlier and now was time for mine.
> 
> So I heard you like hardware so we put hardware on hardware so you can overclock while you overclock!
> 
> ...



Nice rig man, huge air cooler!! 



cadaveca said:


> Nice pics, dude!
> 
> Idid some wire management, and hid the PSU:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46875&stc=1&d=1335714082



That's one clean build!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 2, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Damn good day so far. Let me show the story with pics. Did almost identical build (another 3930K, RIVF + NH-D14) with friend earlier and now was time for mine.
> 
> So I heard you like hardware so we put hardware on hardware so you can overclock while you overclock!
> 
> ...



Dude you gotta get rid of those noctua fans.. otherwise would be flawless.



btarunr said:


> Just installed that fan. Found it on a 7 year old modded motherboard. Works fine, shaved 20-25°C off IOH temperatures, noise isn't noticeable.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1wgXc.jpg



That actually actually looks like a sky scraper...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No pics this time but did some adjustments. See sys specs.



are those 1GB 460's?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 2, 2012)

I received the backplates for my 680s yesterday from EVGA:






Here's the backplate installed:






Along with the hi-flow bracket, this doesn't look like a stock 680 anymore 






Both cards installed:






From a different angle:






I also finally used the sticker that came with my RIVE board 






My main rig at full throttle:






Will upload more pics once I update my rig again, thanks for your comments guys, and for sharing pics from your PCs!


----------



## cadaveca (May 2, 2012)

Those backplates are slick! How much did they affect temps?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Those backplates are slick! How much did they affect temps?



To be honest with you, I haven't checked yet as I just finished installing them last night, and it took me longer than I expected to do so as my Torx 6 screwdriver broke, I had to improvise. 

The thermal tape only contacts the tiny resistors in the back of the GPU, so I'm not expecting a big gain, I'll report back to you as soon as I test them 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## MT Alex (May 2, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received the backplates for my 680s yesterday from EVGA:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120502/IMG_4401.jpg
> 
> ...



I really like the backplates, but damn, I think they are screaming for addition of these babies


----------



## Animalpak (May 2, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received the backplates for my 680s yesterday from EVGA:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120502/IMG_4401.jpg
> 
> ...



Why have not you taken directly two SC+ ? Overclocked out of the box and equipped with backplates 

They are faster than reference


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 2, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I really like the backplates, but damn, I think they are screaming for addition of these babies
> 
> http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/02G-P4-2689-KR_LG_4.jpg



I'll go quad sli in the near future (as soon as evga decides to improve the pace of their step up queue ), and maybe then I might finally upgrade to a WC setup, I'm liking the Koolance water block better though 



Animalpak said:


> Why have not you taken directly two SC+ ? Overclocked out of the box and equipped with backplates
> 
> They are faster than reference



I know, I ordered my 680s on day one and the SC+ wasn't "available" until a few weeks after that, in the meantime I've enjoyed my stock 680s and bought the backplates for looks mostly


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> lil GD08 lovin'
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120430/DSC08793.jpg



watch the fan on that HIS card sneeky as zunshan fans are P'sOS you can't relube them if they start getting noisy because you can't take the fan apart without breaking them


----------



## sneekypeet (May 3, 2012)

Its going water very soon, plus I don't run it all the time. It's more a card for cooler testing anyways, so I guess in a year when I see this stock cooler again I may have to worry about it


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2012)

cool sneeky I wish I could afford to go water on my setup but living in NZ makes it a very expensive proposition 

I think running F@H on mine is what screwed them consistently being run at 70% fan speed as the auto fan speed selection would let the GPU's climb to 70c and still only be at 40%... still though less than a year for either of them to go poo is a bit stink if you ask me and HIS wont send me two new fans they want me to send the cards back to them at my expense I think not at $45+ to courier them so I just did the next best thing "ghetto modded them"


----------



## lZKoce (May 3, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> To be honest with you, I haven't checked yet as I just finished installing them last night, and it took me longer than I expected to do so as my Torx 6 screwdriver broke, I had to improvise.
> 
> The thermal tape only contacts the tiny resistors in the back of the GPU, so I'm not expecting a big gain, I'll report back to you as soon as I test them
> 
> Thanks for your comments



They looks sick, HF. I was interested at the same thing. How much did the High Airflow Bracket influence the temps? I hope you decide to post some results here


----------



## THE_EGG (May 3, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> They looks sick, HF. I was interested at the same thing. How much did the High Airflow Bracket influence the temps? I hope you decide to post some results here



LOL thanks for noting the High-Airflow-Bracket. I didn't even see it when I first saw the pics.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 3, 2012)

the backplate is sick!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 3, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> They looks sick, HF. I was interested at the same thing. How much did the High Airflow Bracket influence the temps? I hope you decide to post some results here



Well, to be honest with you, I was about to test and see if there was any difference after reading cadaveca's post, but then I realized that I just rushed and installed the backplates without measuring the temps before doing so, I know, that was not very smart of me, and I apologize guys, subjectively I can tell you that I haven't seen any differences, but ambient temperature here has raised since the last time I really checked the temps for my cards, so that is in no way a scientific statement  

As for the high flow brackets, I was able to measure a 3~4 degree favorable difference before and after installing it, you can check about it here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2590377&postcount=12

In an unrelated note, I just ordered a new Asus G75 laptop with a 3D Vision panel and a 120GBs Vertex 4 SSD for it! I will post the pics as soon as I get it in the mail, will keep you guys posted!


----------



## 20mmrain (May 3, 2012)

Here is what two GTX 680's look like in SLI with EK backplates  So far I have not seen any temps above 38c and that was overclocked to 1295Mhz Core 1702 Memory. I have seen Idle temps as low as 19c but normally they idle about 23c and 24c These cards run Really cool.... I just wish they were given a bit more in terms of voltage to let them run and Gallup! I will also say whether you believe me or not.... the back plates lowered my temps buy about 2c on lower card and about 3c on upper card.










Will have my Ivy Bridge setup on the way next week


----------



## mastrdrver (May 4, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here is what two GTX 680's look like in SLI with EK backplates  So far I have not seen any temps above 38c and that was overclocked to 1295Mhz Core 1702 Memory. I have seen Idle temps as low as 19c but normally they idle about 23c and 24c These cards run Really cool.... I just wish they were given a bit more in terms of voltage to let them run and Gallup! I will also say whether you believe me or not.... the back plates lowered my temps buy about 2c on lower card and about 3c on upper card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46926&stc=1&d=1336082916
> 
> ...



What kind of boost clocks do you see at those temps?


----------



## 20mmrain (May 4, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of boost clocks do you see at those temps?



At Stock my Boost clocks go to 1124MHz...That's the highest I have seen it go on a regular basis..... while watching. 

Overclocked like I said I have hit 1295 Mhz any higher then that... I need more voltage. But because it doesn't go any higher.... that's as I high as I can go. 

I will also tell you since my temps are so low... I never see a down clock because of temps. If the clocks are needed because of the performance of the game.... they stay that way period!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 4, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here is what two GTX 680's look like in SLI with EK backplates  So far I have not seen any temps above 38c and that was overclocked to 1295Mhz Core 1702 Memory. I have seen Idle temps as low as 19c but normally they idle about 23c and 24c These cards run Really cool.... I just wish they were given a bit more in terms of voltage to let them run and Gallup! I will also say whether you believe me or not.... the back plates lowered my temps buy about 2c on lower card and about 3c on upper card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46926&stc=1&d=1336082916
> 
> ...





20mmrain said:


> At Stock my Boost clocks go to 1124MHz...That's the highest I have seen it go on a regular basis..... while watching.
> 
> Overclocked like I said I have hit 1295 Mhz any higher then that... I need more voltage. But because it doesn't go any higher.... that's as I high as I can go.
> 
> I will also tell you since my temps are so low... I never see a down clock because of temps. If the clocks are needed because of the performance of the game.... they stay that way period!



Man, I really love your WC loop! You put a lot of effort in it, and it shows, congrats on your IB upgrade also! Please post benchies once you get your new proc.

I'm gonna hold off on IB for now, at least for my regular PCs, I just ordered an IB powered lappy, I heard it runs much faster than the mobile SB! I might upgrade my main rig to IB-E in the future, but with Haswell relatively close to the release of IB-E, I might hold off on that as well 

Nice temps on those 680s


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here is what two GTX 680's look like in SLI with EK backplates  So far I have not seen any temps above 38c and that was overclocked to 1295Mhz Core 1702 Memory. I have seen Idle temps as low as 19c but normally they idle about 23c and 24c These cards run Really cool.... I just wish they were given a bit more in terms of voltage to let them run and Gallup! I will also say whether you believe me or not.... the back plates lowered my temps buy about 2c on lower card and about 3c on upper card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46926&stc=1&d=1336082916
> 
> ...



What I don't understand is why none of the waterblock manufacturers have made a backplate with fins on it to provide extra cooling to the backside ram and other components...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2012)

The EK plate for my 7950 doesn't actually cool anything, its there for support and looks.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2012)

Some good looking 6850s you got there


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Here is what two GTX 680's look like in SLI with EK backplates  So far I have not seen any temps above 38c and that was overclocked to 1295Mhz Core 1702 Memory. I have seen Idle temps as low as 19c but normally they idle about 23c and 24c These cards run Really cool.... I just wish they were given a bit more in terms of voltage to let them run and Gallup! I will also say whether you believe me or not.... the back plates lowered my temps buy about 2c on lower card and about 3c on upper card.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46926&stc=1&d=1336082916
> 
> ...





hmm nice arrangement you got there.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> What I don't understand is why none of the waterblock manufacturers have made a backplate with fins on it to provide extra cooling to the backside ram and other components...



You see... I wanna shoot something out there really quick.... I did just get these back plates.....  Just the the other day. I did re-test the temps.... I was wrong in my calculations.... I am actually only seeing *1c* drop on bottom card and *2c* drop top card because of the Back plates. But still that is pretty good just from a piece of metal. It seems that there is some type of Heatsink effect with these after all. But not very much. Even still....they are working somewhat. 

I don't know why they don't do something like you suggest. It would be really cool if they did make something like that.



> Man, I really love your WC loop! You put a lot of effort in it, and it shows, congrats on your IB upgrade also! Please post benchies once you get your new proc.
> 
> I'm gonna hold off on IB for now, at least for my regular PCs, I just ordered an IB powered lappy, I heard it runs much faster than the mobile SB! I might upgrade my main rig to IB-E in the future, but with Haswell relatively close to the release of IB-E, I might hold off on that as well
> 
> Nice temps on those 680s



Thanks for the complements.... I have always admired your PC as well. I can't wait to see your PC after getting a WC loop in there. 
Even if you never go that route.... Your PC looks sick bro!



> The EK plate for my 7950 doesn't actually cool anything, its there for support and looks.


 Your kind of right.... I spoke a little too soon. After I made my claims last night. I removed them and then installed them again to do some tests to compare the temps. The bad news is I am not getting as low of drops in my temps as I originally thought. But the good news is I am still getting some drops in temps. It's closer to 1c Bottom card and 2c top card.

But they still are there.... that much difference is still a success in my book.


----------



## lZKoce (May 4, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Well, to be honest with you, I was about to test and see if there was any difference after reading cadaveca's post, but then I realized that I just rushed and installed the backplates without measuring the temps before doing so, I know, that was not very smart of me, and I apologize guys, subjectively I can tell you that I haven't seen any differences, but ambient temperature here has raised since the last time I really checked the temps for my cards, so that is in no way a scientific statement
> 
> As for the high flow brackets, I was able to measure a 3~4 degree favorable difference before and after installing it, you can check about it here:
> 
> ...



Ahh, I got my answer: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1355/2/ . Don't blame yourself for rushing to install the bracket and the back-plates, I would tear the package as soon as I see it in the post.   so I know what do you mean.


----------



## Naito (May 4, 2012)

Here's my most recent build; the pictures aren't great, the case is plain, and almost no cable management (I threw it together a few days ago in a rush, haven't got back to it).

MB, CPU, RAM:




New build background, old build foreground:




GTX 470 with massive cooler :




CM 212 EVO Push-Pull:




Just some specs:


----------



## Laurijan (May 4, 2012)

Naito said:


> Here's my most recent build; the pictures aren't great, the case is plain, and almost no cable management (I threw it together a few days ago in a rush, haven't got back to it).
> 
> MB, CPU, RAM:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46933&stc=1&d=1336139926
> ...



You got the ASRock Z77 Extreme4! I thought about getting it. How is it? I found only 1 review..


----------



## Naito (May 4, 2012)

@Laurijan

I am very happy with this board; it offers heaps of features for a great price, handles overclocking and RAM tweaks well, imo looks better than equivalent boards from Gigabyte and Asus (gold caps!), etc. This is my first motherboard with UEFI too, although it seems a little odd to me atm, it appears to be very comprehensive and easy to use. Main reason I chose it, was that it offered more power phases, better heatsinks, and 8x/8x lane splitting, compared to other manufacturers in the price range. In my opinion, ASRock seems the best value buy around.

Edit: As most people may know, ASRock was originally a spin-off of Asus (however, is now owned by another subsidary, Pegatron), so you're basically getting Asus quality boards, without paying the premium.


----------



## MT Alex (May 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120504/SAM_0916.jpg



That's a drag that Thermaltake put that damn sticker you aren't supposed to take off right where you have to look at it.  :shadedshu  Super nice looking build, though.


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2012)

Naito said:


> @Laurijan
> 
> I am very happy with this board; it offers heaps of features for a great price, handles overclocking and RAM tweaks well, imo looks better than equivalent boards from Gigabyte and Asus (gold caps!), etc. This is my first motherboard with UEFI too, although it seems a little odd to me atm, it appears to be very comprehensive and easy to use. Main reason I chose it, was that it offered more power phases, better heatsinks, and 8x/8x lane splitting, compared to other manufacturers in the price range. In my opinion, ASRock seems the best value buy around.
> 
> Edit: As most people may know, ASRock was originally a spin-off of Asus (however, is now owned by another subsidary, Pegatron), so you're basically getting Asus quality boards, without paying the premium.



Can you tell me how your VRM temps look @ load? Also, its hard to tell in the pics- but are the gold caps really noticeable once its installed in the case or can you not really tell they are golden at that point? I really like the look of the black board and gold caps, but some reviews have said its not as pronounced as press shots would make it seem. 

Thanks


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

dub I wanna see pics of your rig with that PP in it!!


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> dub I wanna see pics of your rig with that PP in it!!



Wait, you want him to urinate on his PC?


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Wait, you want him to urinate on his PC?



 I know you know what he meant, but for those who might not- he is referring to my Performance Pro 256GB SSD. 



AthlonX2 said:


> dub I wanna see pics of your rig with that PP in it!!



Here you go  Think I should move it to where its more prominent? This rig is being replaced soon- at least parts of it. 






This is whats responsible for the third star on my WCG Badge. Future of this rig is uncertain with my 2600k inbound, but it is Crunching 24/7 in the mean time:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

Our chassis are pretty similar


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I know you know what he meant, but for those who might not- he is referring to my Performance Pro 256GB SSD.


It's a slow Friday, and I've been spending the whole day doing client VM maintenance  I just needed to have a little fun


----------



## m1dg3t (May 4, 2012)

*Mah shitteh HTPC*

Made a few changes recently; new ROM, new cooler and replaced the stock Antec tricools that were LOUD as all hell! Went from a VenomousX to the d-14 and added a Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140 and my old adj Scythe 120 in place of those Antec stocker's. Also pulled the heatpipe off the mobo and gave it a REALLY good cleaning since i had it out and applied fresh tim to the NB/SB. Temp's are about the same but SO much quiter now, almost silent!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 4, 2012)

LOL @ Vista & XP.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It's a slow Friday, and I've been spending the whole day doing client VM maintenance  I just needed to have a little fun



Everyday is a slow day for you isnt it ski!


----------



## Naito (May 5, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Can you tell me how your VRM temps look @ load?


Not quite sure how to go about this; is there software for this? Or would I need to get some sort of IR thermometer?



theonedub said:


> Also, its hard to tell in the pics- but are the gold caps really noticeable once its installed in the case or can you not really tell they are golden at that point


They are still fairly gold once in the case, but they do have grey writing printed on the top, which does dampen the effect. If only my RAM heatsinks were gold.... 

Here is a picture:





As you can see, the board has brown traces; inserted in the case, it gives the board a black/bronze look ('Spose it's no different to your current? EVGA P55 board).

EDIT: My phone camera really doesn't do it justice...


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2012)

now i use Deepcool Assasin, with 8 heat pipes and big size 
its cool but i need to take off the board first coz the cut out aint wide enough to install the back plate


----------



## phill (May 5, 2012)

Do you think the cooler is big enough??


----------



## m1dg3t (May 5, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> LOL @ Vista & XP.



Hey! I don't have a need to upgrade to Win7/8. I keep XP cuz I have a lot of games still "left over" from that time  They're labled cuz thats just how I roll 



micropage7 said:


> now i use Deepcool Assasin, with 8 heat pipes and big size
> its cool but i need to take off the board first coz the cut out aint wide enough to install the back plate



I was looking at picking this up but was unsure because not many reviews, what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## THE_EGG (May 5, 2012)

Naito said:


> Not quite sure how to go about this; is there software for this? Or would I need to get some sort of IR thermometer?
> 
> 
> They are still fairly gold once in the case, but they do have grey writing printed on the top, which does dampen the effect. If only my RAM heatsinks were gold....
> ...



Problem solved maybe?
http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr3-pc3-12800-gold-triple-channel-eol.html


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Hey! I don't have a need to upgrade to Win7/8. I keep XP cuz I have a lot of games still "left over" from that time  They're labled cuz thats just how I roll
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at picking this up but was unsure because not many reviews, what are your thoughts about it?


if you compare to noctua NH-D14 temp, it has the same level
i guess this cooler should have more power (except the weight that more than 1300 grams), it has dual fans and 8 heat pipes, maybe little bit lapping and faster fans could make it brighter 









http://xtreme-hardware.com/content.php?266-DEEPCOOL-ASSASSIN-CPU-COOLING-Review/view/7&





http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/deepcool-assassin_5.html


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

Spent a few hours this morning getting my rig area cable managed, parts hidden:


BEFORE:

View attachment 46873



AFTER :


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Spent a few hours this morning getting my rig area cable managed, parts hidden:
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



I got one of those Sapphire HD 6950s.  Two must be nice.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I got one of those Sapphire HD 6950s.  Two must be nice.



Only one is Sapphire. 

Should be three, but had to send one in for "repair". It's not the same type of 6950 though, which is kind of a bummer.


I know the third is repairable, but I asked for a "refernce" model to match these two anyway, should they not be able to "fix" the one I sent in. They said they would see what they could do, so I got my fingers crossed, but really I expect my old third card back.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 5, 2012)

Looks like the refrence cards are hard to come by these days.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Everyday is a slow day for you isnt it ski!



Where I work, it's far from that, so a slow day is nice


----------



## 20mmrain (May 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Spent a few hours this morning getting my rig area cable managed, parts hidden:
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



Dig your Bench BTW!


----------



## Milton180 (May 6, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I received the backplates for my 680s yesterday from EVGA:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120502/IMG_4401.jpg
> 
> ...



Cool Backplate are amazing with your EVGA 680 SLI well at least with me soon I will have a 680 but no way MSI is the only thing I can get in my country I would have liked more about EVGA ... Take care friend check your Inbox there you answer the questions I had done lol


----------



## THE_EGG (May 6, 2012)

Here is a PC I built for a friend,






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

Pardon the average cable management. 

Also the 1200W PSU was his idea not mine, he wanted one of the best.

And my long lost friend I found 






[/IMG]

Hooray for grainy photos, courtesy of my smartphone lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 6, 2012)

Also, tried to catch him in the act of sitting up.....







.... didn't quite work out, stubborn dog!


----------



## Milton180 (May 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture062.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture063.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



jejejejeje NICE DOG!!! and Nice Rig!!!


----------



## Lionheart (May 6, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture062.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture063.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



You're dog gets a cookie


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2012)

LOL

Yeah I gave him a milk bone.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture062.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120506/Capture063.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you got a Dell...and a dog! 

Nice dog.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 7, 2012)

Now JrRacinfan,  whats up with the dell?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2012)

Now, the Sexy Hardware got the shot of the 7950 Last Night.... Now, Your PC gets the aftermath..


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 8, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Now, the Sexy Hardware got the shot of the 7950 Last Night.... Now, Your PC gets the aftermath..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some wild and whacky stuff there.  Nice black tubing, and a video card on top of a radiator. 

I'll be the one to ask.  Why are the cards so far apart, and no bridge on them?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> That's some wild and whacky stuff there.  Nice black tubing, and a video card on top of a radiator.
> 
> I'll be the one to ask.  Why are the cards so far apart, and no bridge on them?



well it's a 480 and a 7950... don't think a bridge will work... lol


so far apart is that since it's two different blocks... don't line up so I couldn't use a sli/crossfire connector... went with this so the tubing would bend that little bit it needed..


----------



## phill (May 8, 2012)

The card looks a little bent too, is that not 'hurting' the card at all??


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2012)

phill said:


> The card looks a little bent too, is that not 'hurting' the card at all??



It is a little "bent"... that's do to having the Shaman cooler on it for a year.. as for it hurting.. nope. temps are pretty good. staying a c different between the CPU and gpu's..


will test tonight on heat.. My own pump died on me so I couldn't go duel loop.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now JrRacinfan,  whats up with the dell?



Just showing, finally got it back up and running. Needed to replace its hard drive.

@CS

STILL always looking sexy. 

The dog is very good. Very friendly but protective. Doesn't leave the wife's side, just how I trained him. Needed a bud to help protect her when I'm not around.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 8, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> well it's a 480 and a 7950... don't think a bridge will work... lol
> 
> 
> so far apart is that since it's two different blocks... don't line up so I couldn't use a sli/crossfire connector... went with this so the tubing would bend that little bit it needed..



It's all so clear to me now.

Looks cool.  Thanks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 9, 2012)

Just threw everything in a corsair obsidian 550d.. found something weird inside the case though...







:lol:

Oh, hai there ssd.






Excuse the camera phone pics. I'll have much better pictures when I get the rest of my goodies in tomorrow.


----------



## PHaS3 (May 9, 2012)

Dafuqgrass? @_@


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Dafuqgrass? @_@



^ what he said


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2012)

Green Machine


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 9, 2012)

No need to panic, I have a lawn mower.


----------



## micropage7 (May 9, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Just threw everything in a corsair obsidian 550d.. found something weird inside the case though...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120509/WP_000094.jpg
> 
> ...



cool, thats pretty innovative


----------



## Lionheart (May 9, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Just threw everything in a corsair obsidian 550d.. found something weird inside the case though...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120509/WP_000094.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't know why but I found it funny


----------



## phill (May 9, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Just threw everything in a corsair obsidian 550d.. found something weird inside the case though...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120509/WP_000094.jpg
> 
> ...



You could make millions calling it a green PC......


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I don't know why but I found it funny



The fake grass isn't going to stay in there, I just threw it in there for a funny picture. 

I'll have some updated pictures tonight.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 9, 2012)

The grass would make a nice natural filter


----------



## Laurijan (May 9, 2012)

Why not grow ganja in you rig?


----------



## Lionheart (May 9, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Why not grow ganja in you rig?



^^

WHat he/she said


----------



## Phusius (May 9, 2012)

just posting this to test and see if my left hand of screen system specs dropdown is working (new to website sorry)

... and it is not... wtf.

xD now it is working.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2012)

Phusius said:


> just posting this to test and see if my left hand of screen system specs dropdown is working (new to website sorry)
> 
> ... and it is not... wtf.
> 
> xD now it is working.



pics of said rig?


----------



## Phusius (May 9, 2012)

those are my Nvidia 3D wireless glasses on top of the carbide 500r btw ^^


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 9, 2012)

Phusius said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/75lrX.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/FrP09.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Ummm I see no ganja in there  Nice rig though


----------



## fullinfusion (May 12, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol. Yeah, we get wierdo's here sometimes. He went through a lot of work to do that. lol.
> 
> Thanks for bringing down the hammer Mussels! I was over in the other room taking these pics:
> 
> ...


Love the Koolance sizor mount! Does it take up one 120mm fan spot to hold it?


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Love the Koolance sizor mount! Does it take up one 120mm fan spot to hold it?



Yeah, but you can put a fan on the backside. I'm only using two as it's plenty for a single card.




Phusius said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/75lrX.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/FrP09.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Fantastic setup!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 12, 2012)

What that cost ya? Im looking to upgrade my rad to an http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_668&products_id=32495 but the bugger is 64MM thick and with my fans hooked up it's like Woha! To big for the inside of my case


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2012)

I think it was around $30 bucks.


----------



## Phusius (May 12, 2012)




----------



## erocker (May 12, 2012)

Phusius said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/75lrX.jpg[/URL]



Um, you already posted that a few posts up.


----------



## Phusius (May 12, 2012)

I did? u sure that wasnt my 7970 build?  hmm delete it then, my bad


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I did? u sure that wasnt my 7970 build?  hmm delete it then, my bad



Nah, I'll leave it. Looks good!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 12, 2012)

I got my new gaming laptop today, a Samsung Series 7 with an Ivy Bridge Core i7 3610QM, GeForce GTX675M, 16GBs of 1600Mhz RAM, a gorgeous 120Hz LED screen and Blu ray player!







A close up of the keyboard while on the "Gaming" setting:






It has a large multi touch trackpad:






I installed a 128GBs Vertex 4 as the OS drive after updating it with the 1.4C firmware, which doubles the sequential write speed, and am using the second drive for games and apps:






The screen on this lappy is by far the best LED panel I've ever seen, I just need to hack the drivers so I can use it for 3D, as it has full 120Hz support!






Hope you guys like it, and please let me know what you think  I'm still installing my games and will let you guys know how it performs!


----------



## Phusius (May 12, 2012)

that is really sexy warlock


----------



## washd123 (May 12, 2012)

finally got a silverstone temjin TJ08e it fits all my specifications, it's small, cool, and quiet.

Also it's really really easy to build in, best case I've ever owned.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2012)

i posted several days ago that i use Deepcool Assasin
after i use that i notice that with that size the cooler should perform better than my xigmatek HDT-SD964
the base of cooler looks flat with nickel plated but i just feel like something not right on that so i started to lap it and its what i found  the copper is not flat



and one more the backplate. it leaves mark . i guess Deepcool make a fault there :shadedshu


----------



## Frizz (May 12, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I got my new gaming laptop today, a Samsung Series 7 with an Ivy Bridge Core i7 3610QM, GeForce GTX675M, 16GBs of 1600Mhz RAM, a gorgeous 120Hz LED screen and Blu ray player!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/IMG_4552.jpg
> 
> ...



Very SEXY, kicks my gaming lappy in the bum .

Where do you work mate? Care to hook me up with a job?


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 12, 2012)

Phusius said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/75lrX.jpg[/URL]



Look, the GTX680 was launched in 2004!


----------



## Naito (May 12, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Problem solved maybe?
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr...annel-eol.html



If only I could buy the heat sinks separately...


----------



## Laurijan (May 12, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I got my new gaming laptop today, a Samsung Series 7 with an Ivy Bridge Core i7 3610QM, GeForce GTX675M, 16GBs of 1600Mhz RAM, a gorgeous 120Hz LED screen and Blu ray player!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/IMG_4552.jpg
> 
> ...



Crazy ass laptop!


----------



## Darkleoco (May 12, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I got my new gaming laptop today, a Samsung Series 7 with an Ivy Bridge Core i7 3610QM, GeForce GTX675M, 16GBs of 1600Mhz RAM, a gorgeous 120Hz LED screen and Blu ray player!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120512/IMG_4552.jpg
> 
> ...



Great looking laptop  can't even begin to think about how much you would have to pay for that though


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 12, 2012)

random said:


> Very SEXY, kicks my gaming lappy in the bum .
> 
> Where do you work mate? Care to hook me up with a job?



LOL sorry mate, there's no openings right now, but I'll let you know if anything comes up 



Darkleoco said:


> Great looking laptop  can't even begin to think about how much you would have to pay for that though



Thanks, to be honest with you it was a very good deal, about $200 less than the 3D Asus G75 which I had already preordered at Amazon, but grew tired of waiting for; and more than $600 less than an Alienware with specs close to what this laptop packs  

I finished installing everything last night, copied my 213GBs Steam folder to the other drive and cloned the OS partion to the SSD, this laptop already packs an 8GB SS cache drive soldered to the board, so that coupled to the Vertex 4 meant a boot time of around 15 secs! Unfortunately when I tried to reboot after updating Win7 the BIOS failed to recognize the Vertex drive. 

I rebooted again and the OS loaded without problems... I turned off the power and tried turning it back on, only to find the Vertex drive was missing again 

I went to the OCZ support forum, and it turns out this is a common occurrence with the vertex 4 on any kind of laptop! They are trying to isolate the problem to post a new firmware, for now I'm back to the regular 7200RPM OS drive, man it feels so sluggish after trying the vertex!! 

I hope OCZ can fix that soon as possible, as right now my new SSD is nothing but a paper weight...


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 12, 2012)

My humble machine and the first pic(s).


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 12, 2012)

kapow.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3360.html


----------



## THE_EGG (May 13, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3360/__5.jpg
> 
> kapow.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3360.html



I'm taking a guess that you like Noctua fans


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 13, 2012)

Second 2600K build in progress!


----------



## IINexusII (May 15, 2012)

My PC ATM.. i havent upgraded or done any modifications apart from installing the Frio for almost two years :O


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Here's my new baby. I'll get a night shot eventually. It's all listed in my sys specs.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Here's my new baby. I'll get a night shot eventually. It's all listed in my sys specs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120514/2012-05-12 14.55.32.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120514/2012-05-12 14.49.29.jpg



Liking the style of that case!


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

Heck yea. I have a keyboard coming that matches it pretty good. That new Roccat. I'm not a fan of blue but it does look pretty sweet.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2012)

The Isku is sweet Pop. Even sweeter when you have the Kone+


----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

I thought about getting the set but I love my inferno way to much lol. heck I have 2 of them and a sentinel as backups in case they stop making them and they get hard to find.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> I thought about getting the set but I love my inferno way to much lol. heck I have 2 of them and a sentinel as backups in case they stop making them and they get hard to find.



I went threw about 8 mice before I found another good one after the sentinel... Well the Naga was great, but I didn't need those buttons... Then I just had to have the Kone+ for the driver set... it's all ways at 3600 anyways...


----------



## Athlonite (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Heck yea. I have a keyboard coming that matches it pretty good. That new Roccat. I'm not a fan of blue but it does look pretty sweet.



I don't want to be downer on your excitement Pops but you might want to read this about the isku

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Review/299115,roccat-isku-keyboard-illuminates-poor-build-quality.aspx


----------



## lZKoce (May 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Here's my new baby. I'll get a night shot eventually. It's all listed in my sys specs.



Really nice machine. I see you mounted the Corsair with the hoses up, do you experience any reduced cooling ability? I am asking, because recently I was watching one of Tom Logan's videos and he mentioned that it's better for the pre-fabricated solutions if it's possible to mount them with the hoses down. So in case there are any bubbles left to stay on the top of the radiator and not influence the cooling flow. And now I can get a real data from your setup, if you are willing to share the info


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## popswala (May 15, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Really nice machine. I see you mounted the Corsair with the hoses up, do you experience any reduced cooling ability? I am asking, because recently I was watching one of Tom Logan's videos and he mentioned that it's better for the pre-fabricated solutions if it's possible to mount them with the hoses down. So in case there are any bubbles left to stay on the top of the radiator and not influence the cooling flow. And now I can get a real data from your setup, if you are willing to share the info



Honestly, I wasn't payin attention. After I got it in there. The fan on back side of rad locked up so I had to pull it out and switch fans. I was being quick due to rad being hot. Ill run some test tonight (if I have chance) and see. Then i'll switch around and run test again. I'll keep you and everyone else posted on my findings.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I don't want to be downer on your excitement Pops but you might want to read this about the isku
> 
> http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Review/299115,roccat-isku-keyboard-illuminates-poor-build-quality.aspx



If I like it, I like it. If not, I have another on the way also. He seems to be on the razer bandwagon. I would get a razer if I could decide which one lol. I'm just bored of my cyborg and figured that one would go with this one pretty good. Thanks for the input on it.


----------



## Phusius (May 16, 2012)

Not going to bother taking a picture, but I just wall mounted my Asus 120hz monitor this afternoon.  It is awesome as hell.


----------



## popswala (May 16, 2012)

Here's the night shot I mentioned getting. I plan to get a few more lights. I'm looking around for some neat uv's that can show off every where. anyone with some ideas?


----------



## Phusius (May 16, 2012)

What does the quote from your wife mean Pops?


----------



## TRWOV (May 16, 2012)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 16, 2012)

I have now packed up and sealed my current system specs and keeping them for another build. Currently running 4GB of ddr2, an Asus p5ql-se and one 250. I new IB upgrade will be coming in a 2 weeks !  I'm going to paint the back and inside of the case black before I install the new build  I would show you the inside but I done basic cable management so you would cry XD


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2012)

Don't remember adding this one, then again I may have, who knows anymore


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Don't remember adding this one, then again I may have, who knows anymore
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120516/DSC08845.jpg



What board is that sneeky?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> What board is that sneeky?



Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3



AHH! nice board. I have the Z68X-UD3H B3 and I love it. I also have a P67A-UD4 but its a B2


----------



## Bo$$ (May 16, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3



excellent board


----------



## popswala (May 17, 2012)

I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7. Haven't had it long so I don't know if I like it. It seems rock solid so far and looks cool.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

I have been impressed with these boards. I have fooled around with the 2600K cruncher and It is rock solid at 4.5ghz 1.33V with all C-states off. It has been folding for two days and ran WCG for about 4 straight 100% load 62 deg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2012)

That looks great peet!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 17, 2012)

yeah it does so!


----------



## angelhunter (May 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> Here's the night shot I mentioned getting. I plan to get a few more lights. I'm looking around for some neat uv's that can show off every where. anyone with some ideas?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120515/2012-05-15 22.05.53624.jpg



try some purple uv leds , ive used them bofore but....
uv purple is good for the effects but does create an eye strain if ur constantly looking
uv purple leds dont have nearly a long life span as most other led

i have quite a few jumbo uv led with resitors attached for 12v and a few 3mm 5mm ones

u can try some clear uv paint and paint the edges of ur boards so they glow on the edges done that before a cool effect


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## popswala (May 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> What does the quote from your wife mean Pops?



I can't remember but I asked her something one night and she said between midnight and night-ish which I started laughing cause that's the same time.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120517/SAM_0987.jpg



No Dvd drive?


----------



## Phusius (May 18, 2012)

athlonx2 you need to dust bad... look at your front intake fan... holy crap man...


----------



## 20mmrain (May 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> athlonx2 you need to dust bad... look at your front intake fan... holy crap man...



Wooo bro I would watch how you give suggestions.... you just got offended in another thread.... by someone making a less critical statement then that..... What you said isn't bad... I am just saying ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

New 2600K cruncher up folding for the chimp challenge. The case is a VERY OLD p4 server case that I modded to house this build for now until I can get a better case.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2012)

is that a P67 ud4?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> is that a P67 ud4?



Yes sir it is  Rock stable board for OCing. The only thing wrong is its a B2 board but hell I don't use sata 6 so I shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 18, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes sir it is  Rock stable board for OCing. The only thing wrong is its a B2 board but hell I don't use sata 6 so I shouldn't have an issue.



i think you mean sata 3gbs or sata 2 because sata 6gps/sata 3 were the ones that didn't have a problem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> i think you mean sata 3gbs or sata 2 because sata 6gps/sata 3 were the ones that didn't have a problem.



Yea I think I got that backwards LOL but yea this board has two good sata slots that I do not have to worry about so its perfect for a cruncher.


----------



## mjkmike (May 20, 2012)

Working on a new build.


----------



## popswala (May 20, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Working on a new build.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120520/Capture.png



Is that 2 fans stacked? if so, how well does that work? I'm guessing you wana use 2 of the same fans so you have the same amount of pull and not one working harder then the other.


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> Is that 2 fans stacked? if so, how well does that work? I'm guessing you wana use 2 of the same fans so you have the same amount of pull and not one working harder then the other.



Gutted the fan that is between the case and the fan on the rad .  Should work fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 21, 2012)

Its the easiest way to get that "space" that is needed on rads when you place them outside.


Or, inside.. Look at sneeky's case.. shows the loop quite well doing that.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

My latest Cruncher under construction....


----------



## popswala (May 21, 2012)

nice. what cpu cooler is that?


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> nice. what cpu cooler is that?



Xigmatek Dark Knight II-the *Night Hawk*

XIGMATEK Dark Knight II SD1283 Night Hawk Edition ...


----------



## popswala (May 21, 2012)

That looks awesome. Black coolers is hott. imo lol


----------



## lZKoce (May 21, 2012)

popswala said:


> That looks awesome. Black coolers is hott. imo lol



Yeah they look cool. But from the tests, I get the feeling that on lower RPM of the fan they give just a little worse results versus the ones with no nickel/other plating on. With the higher RPM it's the same basically.


----------



## Jetster (May 22, 2012)

Got some new fans


----------



## Phusius (May 22, 2012)

Awesome rig Jester.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 23, 2012)

Got something awesome in the mail


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2012)

I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you

Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you
> 
> Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/008.jpg



I think Asus makes a black one man. Personally I wouldn't if its your only one.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you
> 
> Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/008.jpg



Love the look of Asrocks boards, I have a Z68 Extreme7 that should be here Friday  

Painting the bridge shouldnt be an issue, although since it flexes it may eventually crack (guess you can just be careful). When I ran a Xfire setup I was tempted to use that imitation carbon fiber wrap that they sell in automotive stores to cover the bridge with. I don't think its too expensive. 

Here's what I am talking about: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P2930A/?tag=tec06d-20

Amazon has no pics, but if you Google it you can get some photos. 

If you some how mess that one up I can send you one of my Xfire bridges- I think I have 4 of them, but have no AMD cards now


----------



## Milton180 (May 23, 2012)

Testing Nvidia Surround with GTX 480 SLI playing Crysis II  DX11 graphic options Ultra ... in my country "Nicaragua" Greetings friends!!






























This Friday I will have my hands on my MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr III when the have upload images, screenshots and benchmark!!


----------



## phill (May 23, 2012)

Awesome rigs guys   I've got a few new ones here, so I'll try and post some pics up soon


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you
> 
> Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/008.jpg



is that aa.. 92*3 rad?
doesnt look big


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you
> 
> Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/008.jpg



Very nice rig and pic



Milton180 said:


> Testing Nvidia Surround with GTX 480 SLI playing Crysis II  DX11 graphic options Ultra ... in my country "Nicaragua" Greetings friends!!
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7961/sinttulojp.jpg
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1089/img2012051800214large.jpg
> ...



I like the monitor set-up


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I thought maybe someone jacked my 24 pin cable and sent it to you
> 
> Old pic, same rig I'm going to spray paint my crossfire bridge black tomorrow, hope it turns out, it's the only one I have:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120522/008.jpg



acrylic paint!!!!!


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Testing Nvidia Surround with GTX 480 SLI playing Crysis II  DX11 graphic options Ultra ... in my country "Nicaragua" Greetings friends!!
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7961/sinttulojp.jpg
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/1089/img2012051800214large.jpg
> ...



Hey Milton180,

You must be using air conditioning to keep those 480's cool cause Nicaragua is not a cold place.


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> is that aa.. 92*3 rad?
> doesnt look big



Nope, it's just a big case.  The top is a 360 Black Ice Xtreme 3 and the bottom is a 240 XSPC RX.  Looking at it, I guess I should do something with the GT sticker on the bottom rad, too.  I'm pretty sure I do have some acrylic paint.


----------



## Milton180 (May 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Hey Milton180,
> 
> You must be using air conditioning to keep those 480's cool cause Nicaragua is not a cold place.




Hi HossHuge

Jejejejeje Nicaragua is really hot this in Central America !! and as these 480s Fermi imagine how hot it's funny get jejejeeje


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 23, 2012)

Looks like a Denver Nugget's themed bench lol


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120523/DSC09271.jpg



Nice! Looks like a few design tweaks need to be done for next revision....

Is that actual diamond plate on the mobo tray?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 23, 2012)

Not sure if there will be a revision, this is a limited edition run. Yes that is brushed aluminum formed into diamond plate.


----------



## Milton180 (May 24, 2012)

Today arrive my GTX680 OC MSI Twin Frozr in Nicaragua!! Yeaahhh going to try and savor this GPU Kepler!! Greetings Friends!


----------



## THE_EGG (May 24, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Today arrive my GTX680 OC MSI Twin Frozr in Nicaragua!! Yeaahhh going to try and savor this GPU Kepler!! Greetings Friends!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/IMG-20120523-00273.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/IMG-20120523-00275.jpg
> ...



I'm taking a guess that these pictures were taken when you were still at the shop? haha, that is some nice enthusiasm you got there


----------



## phill (May 24, 2012)

Looks an amazing card   Can't wait to see what it can do


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 24, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Today arrive my GTX680 OC MSI Twin Frozr in Nicaragua!! Yeaahhh going to try and savor this GPU Kepler!! Greetings Friends!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/IMG-20120523-00273.jpg
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/IMG-20120523-00275.jpg
> ...



That card should do better than your 480 SLI I think.  And at much less power.

More pictures when you get set up.


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2012)

Don't ya just love how they (MSI) proudly exclaim on the front of the box 3DMark11 ready um really that's not the first thing that comes to my mind when considering a new GPU purchase 

how many of you's walk into a shop and ask can it run 3DMark 11


----------



## phill (May 25, 2012)

I'd ask myself, would some PC based companies know what you meant by that if you did??


----------



## Milton180 (May 25, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> That card should do better than your 480 SLI I think.  And at much less power.
> 
> More pictures when you get set up.




Hi PopcornMachine!!!

so what you say is the Benchmark are almost similar but I sense the speed and fluidity of quality in the images I'm really happy with this purchase! And with respect to power or say as compared to the temperature 480'sy GTX680 in games and in 99% GPU Bench was 63 ° c incredible .... because with the 480's came at 90 ° c lol


----------



## Milton180 (May 25, 2012)

Here is installed my MSI GTX680....


----------



## Athlonite (May 26, 2012)

Can we keep the size of the pics reasonable please 1600*1200 is perfectly fine for showing off your prized beauty


----------



## Animalpak (May 26, 2012)

wow love that MSI card ! Shiny !


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 26, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Here is installed my MSI GTX680....
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/DSC02433.JPG
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/DSC02435.JPG



Very cool.  Thanks for the pics.  Bet your system is alot quieter now too.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2012)

i must agree with the size restrictions, with foreign hosts they take ages to load as well.


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2012)

yeah 35MB for the other page with those huge ass pics


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2012)

Retired the i7 860 and moved to a 2600k (thanks to KieX for the deal on the CPU )


----------



## Athlonite (May 27, 2012)

looks good nice n tidy with the cables and colours all match (cept maybe that SMD on the video card) bloody nice job


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120523/DSC09271.jpg



I had the feeling you were gonna score one lol. That looks really slick. It looks like it doesn't support water. Is that right?


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

*My latest cruncher waiting for software installation *


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> I had the feeling you were gonna score one lol. That looks really slick. It looks like it doesn't support water. Is that right?



Nothing directly set up for water cooling, no

@ Norton, nice build


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Nothing directly set up for water cooling, no
> 
> *@ Norton, nice build*



Thanks! I got a great start with this awesome Fractal case from your FS thread


----------



## Milton180 (May 27, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> yeah 35MB for the other page with those huge ass pics



jjejejeje Ok I fix the size of the photos!!


----------



## mjkmike (May 27, 2012)

Don't try to put a 6990 in a 690 II,   it fits but man does it hurt getting it in.

still a work in progress


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

Here's one of my rigs. Finally using a bench all thanks to T_Ski. He did an awesome job making it.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2012)

Loving the massive fan


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

heck yea. I think it was intended for a 120 slightly turned casue the mounts are far apart. I figured i'd see if it would work and it does. It moves alot of air and is really quiet.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> heck yea. I think it was intended for a 120 slightly turned casue the mounts are far apart. I figured i'd see if it would work and it does. It moves alot of air and is really quiet.



Better make sure Casper knows to stay away..... not the best way to get a rabbits foot!


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

lol. its in my room and not his. He does like chilling next to my pc for some reason. He's a nerd like his daddy lol. Once I get wireless on it. It won't be near floor anymore. Just have it there to be near router cause cables short.


----------



## t_ski (May 28, 2012)

If I'd known you needed a longer cable, I could have hooked you up with one


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2012)

Thoughts on the new MoonPig Machine? I'm staying with AM3 till IB-E is released.


----------



## Thrackan (May 28, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120528/28-05-2012.jpg
> 
> Thoughts on the new MoonPig Machine? I'm staying with AM3 till IB-E is released.



It's not a desk:shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> It's not a desk:shadedshu



Very good point. I still have my desk though, it's just sitting in the shed, collecting dust


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2012)

Looking hella gorgeous as usual MP. I got something awesome coming soon within the next couple weeks. Will post up a pic or 2 once they arrive


----------



## Azma (May 28, 2012)

So this is how the top ended up looking like


----------



## cole2109 (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys
My CM 690 advanced II. The project is at 80% 



Hardware...












During the assembly...
Pictures from different angles 





































Screws will be black 











More pictures soon


----------



## theonedub (May 28, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## MoonPig (May 28, 2012)

cole2109 said:


> http://shrani.si/f/3d/sp/OT5skbl/20120518193536.jpg



There's something about a feature-full PCI panel that really puts a smile on my face


----------



## ViperXTR (May 29, 2012)

DeepCOol V4000's dual fan getting slower/weaker, removed it and slapped a test 120mm fan '__'


----------



## Athlonite (May 29, 2012)

cole2109 said:


> Hey guys
> My CM 690 advanced II. The project is at 80%
> 
> 
> ...



very nice just one question though....

Why not put your sound card in that top PCIe x1 slot instead of inbetween the two video cards for a wee bit more breathing room


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 29, 2012)

Here is my new baby...my first build!




The Box on the left of my Tower is one of 2 Receivers for my sound system...here is my sound system.


> 1964 Kenwood TK-55 [Visible in photo] Connected to the large Toshiba SS-120 and 2 Wallmounted Realistic Minimus 7 [with Switchable Junction Box], and 1981 Yamaha R-300 Connected to rear wallmounted Realistic Minimus 7 for 4.0 Channel Surround Sound processed by an X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Edition Card






Here are the specs [if you are lazy to click on the side thingy]


> Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 Black
> Motherboard: Gigabyte A75M-D2H [AMD Socket FM1]
> Processor: AMD A4-3400 APU [2.7GHz Dual Core]
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Vortex Plus
> ...


I'm going to get a graphics card when my new job starts up. [possibly June 8th.]


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2012)




----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120529/triple7970.jpg



Are they 140mm Noctua's on a 120mm Rad?


----------



## Milton180 (May 29, 2012)

cole2109 said:


> Hey guys
> My CM 690 advanced II. The project is at 80%
> 
> 
> ...



Wow nice pics bro! I like the emblem of the GTX680 Gygabite in style as always having a transformer ... excellent buy and a good upgrade! I'm saving for my other MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr to make an SLI!!

Nvidia Rulez! Greetings Friend!


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2012)

New 24-inch IPS monitor(U2412M) and case(Antec P280):


----------



## phill (May 29, 2012)

Some most execellent rigs here guys


----------



## phill (May 29, 2012)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120529/triple7970.jpg



Awesome  

Do you use multiple screens or just a single screen??


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2012)

phill said:


> Awesome
> 
> Do you use multiple screens or just a single screen??



I have dual P2310H monitors on the sides, so three monitors total. Only game on one though, at the moment.


I bought matched triple monitors for Eyefinity before Eyefinity-capable cards were released. I have found that I get flicker and artifacting when on the desktop using AMD cards, when using more than one monitor connected, so I don't use the second and third monitor very often, and usually have two connected to my main rig, and the third connected to whatever rig I'm working on for reviews, at this point.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2012)

I have 4 30" Dells but I have two 3008's and 3011's which makes it very annoying when trying to get it to run over 3 screens as it won't do it properly now which is very frustrating since I have different models...

I'm tempted to get a third 3011 monitor but I'm thinking with a baby on the way and other things in the pipeline, I think a single 30" screen will more than enough


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I got 3008WFP too. Don't use it daily though...2560x1600 is still too high a res for 4x AA on the titles i play, and HD6950.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2012)

I have 3 580's but I get a few issues with the bottom card that the motherboard doesn't seem to see its there so sometimes it just has only two showing up and since now the different screens seems to mess up my 7680 x 1600 res, I just am not all that bothered about it   I'm running a single 580 in one rig and two in the other.  That's more than enough for the games I play at the moment.  

Also when playing L4D across all three screens I was hitting 1000w usage from the plug and that wasn't including the screens :lol:  I'm looking to change things about but I have no idea what to do....


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2012)

I am in the same boat. Multi-monitor is not good with my VGAs, and I am loath to buy other cards and have the smae problems, so I am waiting for more user feedback before I buy anything. I have 3x HD6950, and with issues and such, I am down to one monitor, and one card. I really jsut wish it would just work as advertized...and that AMD would stop blaming others when i ask them for help. I don't care whose fault it is I ahve these issues..I just want a fix!!!


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Are they 140mm Noctua's on a 120mm Rad?



No, they're 120mm fans.



phill said:


> Awesome
> 
> Do you use multiple screens or just a single screen??



I have three Asus monitors in my sig.  I haven't had a chance to do much with three cards yet, except run a 3DM11 bench on everything at stock (P18006 if you're interested).


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 29, 2012)

cole2109 said:


> Hey guys
> My CM 690 advanced II. The project is at 80%
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice job, and that case is awesome and for a good price too.



NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Here is my new baby...my first build!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47287&stc=1&d=1338271911
> The Box on the left of my Tower is one of 2 Receivers for my sound system...here is my sound system.
> ...



Nice System....you might want to make it look a bit sexier with some cable management.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 30, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice System....you might want to make it look a bit sexier with some cable management.



Lol, this case is not cable management friendly xD


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2012)

There are a lot of things that aren't case related that can help cables look much tidier.  The first is to separate each run from the others to avoid the rat's nest look.


----------



## phill (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I am in the same boat. Multi-monitor is not good with my VGAs, and I am loath to buy other cards and have the smae problems, so I am waiting for more user feedback before I buy anything. I have 3x HD6950, and with issues and such, I am down to one monitor, and one card. I really jsut wish it would just work as advertized...and that AMD would stop blaming others when i ask them for help. I don't care whose fault it is I ahve these issues..I just want a fix!!!



I know what you mean!!  I just wish I knew why my 3 580's wouldnt work properly with my setup as one keeps disappearing or showing up as its not there, yet I leave it in that slot and turn it on, it see's it straight away!!

I'm glad I'm gonna be giving the 580's away!! :lol:



t_ski said:


> I have three Asus monitors in my sig.  I haven't had a chance to do much with three cards yet, except run a 3DM11 bench on everything at stock (P18006 if you're interested).



Well I am very interested, so please when you have time, send some screen shots and bench's of games as I'd love to know how you get on as I'm wondering what to do with my setup as it is 

What board do you have as all the X79 boards I look at, doesn't have full 16x lanes for the PCIE slots!!


----------



## pantherx12 (May 30, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Lol, this case is not cable management friendly xD



Invest in a bi-metal hole saw, will cost about £5 if not less and you'll be able to upgrade the cable management on any case you get : ]


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2012)

phill said:


> What board do you have as all the X79 boards I look at, doesn't have full 16x lanes for the PCIE slots!!



Asus P9X79 Pro.  I don't think it does full 16x for all the slots when populated either.


----------



## theeldest (May 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> New 24-inch IPS monitor(U2412M) and case(Antec P280):



I love the U2412m. Nice responsive IPS panel at a decent price. I'll be ordering a couple more to round out eyefinity in the next month or so.

I kinda wish I'd waited for the P280 instead of the P183, but other times I'm glad I have this one. It was a heck of a lot more work, though. Black interior is custom whereas the P280 finally comes with a black interior.

Edit: Just realized I should paint the optical drive...

View attachment 43890


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

theeldest said:


> I love the U2412m. Nice responsive IPS panel at a decent price. I'll be ordering a couple more to round out eyefinity in the next month or so.
> 
> I kinda wish I'd waited for the P280 instead of the P183, but other times I'm glad I have this one. It was a heck of a lot more work, though. Black interior is custom whereas the P280 finally comes with a black interior.
> 
> ...



The case cost $125. Was an impulse buy, needed to get my rig in a case and off the floor in a pile of hardware. My FX-8150 rig will probably end up in it long term, as I have to cool my VGAs; they overheat when all three are isntalled, and the P280 would take too much modding for me to watercool it. I kinda wish the side panels had more sound-dampening material, but they have none at all.

The monitor is fantastic. I'll be editing my pics for reviews on it from now on, hopefully it'll pay off. I paid $275 for it, a reasonable price, IMHO, but until I get triple-monitor issues fixed, I'll nto be buying the other two. I do plan to at some point though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

HTPC board came in today. Going to run it with the Celeron g440 temporarily in the wife's rig til I get her board and my cpu.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> HTPC board came in today. Going to run it with the Celeron g440 temporarily in the wife's rig til I get her board and my cpu.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120530/Capture016.jpg



Hell yea Jr! can't wait to see it up and running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hell yea Jr! can't wait to see it up and running.



I am shocked at how smooth this proc is paired with the board.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 30, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am shocked at how smooth this proc is paired with the board.



Told you it feels like a AMD dual core or a C2D 775 CPU doesn't it. It is a VERY nice cpu!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Told you it feels like a AMD dual core or a C2D 775 CPU doesn't it. It is a VERY nice cpu!



If I wasnt moving to the 2600k(shes getting the 2120) the g440 would fit for the wife perfectly. Quiet, cool, snappy.


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2012)

Quick snap:


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 31, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Quick snap:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120531/P1010014.jpg



Nice case MP, was considering it for my new build but decided on the HAF 932 advanced. I feel the HAF in more suited for a crossfire cooling setup with the 230mm fan on the side.


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice case MP, was considering it for my new build but decided on the HAF 932 advanced. I feel the HAF in more suited for a crossfire cooling setup with the 230mm fan on the side.



Thanks, man. I have a 480mm radiator and a slim 360mm radiator in this, so i'm confident with running 4 cards, lol.


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Quick snap:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120531/P1010014.jpg



If a storm trooper ever took the form of a computer, it would look like that. Looks good.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 31, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120528/28-05-2012.jpg
> 
> Thoughts on the new MoonPig Machine? I'm staying with AM3 till IB-E is released.



I love this, it's friggin awesome work!!! When I get my rig together I appoint you Chief system builder


----------



## catnipkiller (May 31, 2012)

Fail to boot 8(






my test bench .


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

nastyy


----------



## theeldest (Jun 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The case cost $125. Was an impulse buy, needed to get my rig in a case and off the floor in a pile of hardware. My FX-8150 rig will probably end up in it long term, as I have to cool my VGAs; they overheat when all three are isntalled, and the P280 would take too much modding for me to watercool it. I kinda wish the side panels had more sound-dampening material, but they have none at all.
> 
> The monitor is fantastic. I'll be editing my pics for reviews on it from now on, hopefully it'll pay off. I paid $275 for it, a reasonable price, IMHO, but until I get triple-monitor issues fixed, I'll nto be buying the other two. I do plan to at some point though.




Yeah, main downside is trying to cool two cards in this case. Zero side venting means my GPUs do get a bit warm.

And $275 is a great price on that monitor. I got my first at $262 and that was *with* the employee discount.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 1, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Yeah, main downside is trying to cool two cards in this case. Zero side venting means my GPUs do get a bit warm.
> 
> And $275 is a great price on that monitor. I got my first at $262 and that was *with* the employee discount.



Glad to hear the good opinions on the Dell U2412M.  Been thinking about getting one myself. 

I take it is good for gaming?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Yeah, main downside is trying to cool two cards in this case. Zero side venting means my GPUs do get a bit warm.
> 
> And $275 is a great price on that monitor. I got my first at $262 and that was *with* the employee discount.



 Yeah, they had a deal that I could just not refuse. THen the cancelled the order on me, telling me the lead time was too long, and didn't even let me know they cancelled it. I had to call them up and re-order, adn tel lthe mthat that reasoning was BS, becuase it clearly stated on the webpage that the lead time was three weeks, instead of the 1-2 days that some Dell products have. What a screw-up...:shadedshu

My VGAs run a bit hot as well, but they aren't throttling, so I don't care too much.



PopcornMachine said:


> Glad to hear the good opinions on the Dell U2412M.  Been thinking about getting one myself.
> 
> I take it is good for gaming?



Actually, it's fantastic for gaming. The best example of that is in BF3, on Firestorm. With the old monitors, the glare from the sun was one big wide white blur, obscuring view. WIth the U2412M, that big huge glare turns into individual rays of light, and the obscuring effect just doesn't exist like it did before.


I'm not sure if that's beucase it's an IPS panel, or the LED backlighting, because overall the monitor is much brighter than my older monitor. I'm working on reviews, of course, and this monitor lets me see that a few of my pictures are too dark, and I'm working right now to replace them wit hbetter pics. I could NOT be happier with this purchase, for my uses.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, it's fantastic for gaming. The best example of that is in BF3, on Firestorm. With the old monitors, the glare from the sun was one big wide white blur, obscuring view. WIth the U2412M, that big huge glare turns into individual rays of light, and the obscuring effect just doesn't exist like it did before.



Building on that, this review is pretty comprehensive: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2412m.htm

Low motion blur and very low input lag. It's pretty darn good for gaming.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 1, 2012)

Another happy U2412M user here  Really is a heck of a monitor for nearly every task- and you can regularly find them on sale. I almost feel bad for how cheap I was able to get mine


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

tidied up the top portion.
man the wire management on this case sucks


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tidied up the top portion.
> man the wire management on this case sucks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120601/01062012015.jpg



Build a shelf to go in front of the PSU and hide that shit  With your (USB stick comes to mind) modding skills it should be a breeze


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 1, 2012)

i have planned for that. but i was thinking of a fan intake there as well.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2012)

I got a new rig! After 4 years on my old one.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> tidied up the top portion.
> man the wire management on this case sucks
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120601/01062012015.jpg






how about running 24 pins cable infront of board and put the rest cable in 5,25 inch bay
running front panel cables behind 3,5 slots, maybe you need to make a hook to keep the cable
and make small loop sata cables


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 2, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I got a new rig! After 4 years on my old one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120602/IMG_0583.jpg



Gratz. Maaan, that sound card is ancient . I have always liked the bling-stuff. I mean it has a cool shroud, but apart from that it's getting outdated a little bit )) time for Creative Recon 3D, may be?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47346&stc=1&d=1338629401
> how about running 24 pins cable infront of board and put the rest cable in 5,25 inch bay
> 
> running front panel cables behind 3,5 slots, maybe you need to make a hook to keep the cable
> ...




nice idea, the 24pin makes the back have no space left for the rest. instead of the 5.25". i
 was thinking of putting in the removable HDD cage and putting the not needed cables there.​


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

yep yop


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 2, 2012)

The rest of the hardware is still on the way:



















*Mjkmike sent the above bundle to me as a gift, plus a Scythe Yasya cooler too    *
And what's more, the bundle is already oc'd @ 4Ghz so hopefully I'll have no stability issues.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

dont those gigabyte badges on the heatsinks decrease their efficiency? they are passive and those badges seem to block the top of the heat sinks!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

NOT really...they tend to channelize the airflow..


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

Since everyone is showing off




constantly changing test bench


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

wtf you here now :O


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> NOT really...they tend to channelize the airflow..



channelise where? hot air rises. not flow sideways :shadedshu


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> wtf you here now :O










de.das.dude said:


> channelise where? hot air rises. not flow sideways :shadedshu



^^that was the idea if gigabyte behind it...not saying they works 
and basically as with every setup the air generally goes up to top of the case regardless of whats in there...very ineffective heat-sink designs.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 2, 2012)

Added the GTX 680 JetStream.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

^^Corator DS?


----------



## btarunr (Jun 2, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^Corator DS?



Yup.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

nice...was looking for one...on a side-note:u should check ur mail often


----------



## btarunr (Jun 2, 2012)

I do get some fanmail. 







(that's since January).


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

^^wasn't a fan-mail


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^wasn't a fan-mail



Mine was.. He knows I like his hairy nipples.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 2, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Mine was.. He knows I like his hairy nipples.



*caffeine activates*


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 2, 2012)

Sumonda you knows btarunr?


----------



## theeldest (Jun 2, 2012)

A couple of you need some cans of compressed air. Or a feather duster...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

^^
*raises hand*
but compressed air cans are non existent in India...
i use a ghetto form of that.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> but compressed air cans are non existent in India...



http://www.ebay.in/itm/Foooit-Air-D...esktop_PCs&hash=item3cc64de380#ht_1612wt_1139


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

missed it somehow...but effing costly :s


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2012)

primeabgb has a few.

i use a de-refilled pen. and my own lung powah


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 3, 2012)

^^still effing costly...
i use mech power


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 3, 2012)

btarunr said:


> http://i.imgur.com/nIVqD.jpg
> 
> Added the GTX 680 JetStream.



omg the dust on psu


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry my hands were shaky


----------



## theonedub (Jun 4, 2012)

Was about to list some parts for sale when I realized I had enough for a complete rig  Will probably run this for a short time, then sell it. Like to get a 460/560 into it before then, but I suppose I will run my backup 8 series card in it for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Was about to list some parts for sale when I realized I had enough for a complete rig  Will probably run this for a short time, then sell it. Like to get a 460/560 into it before then, but I suppose I will run my backup 8 series card in it for now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120603/DSC01055.jpg



That is one awesome picture.    Looks great.


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2012)

A few more toys...











Here's a few pics of my new rigs...



















































My new Server and HTPC rigs   These things are awesome!!  Such low power usage and no issues with running any program at all..  
The HTPC uses a total of 24w at most whilst watching a full 1080P movie and the server with all the drives and fans etc connected, uses 22w at the desktop at idle   I really love these AMD setups!!  Its just such a shame AMD can't really compete with Intel at the top levels  
The 650w PSU in the first pic with the server, used a fair bit more power than the 350w model that was in the second picture..  Very interesting results


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2012)

i was looking through wondering what that hardware was to be used for, FM1 with two SSD's?

but server and HTPC makes sense, actually.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my new rig finished. Now its time to get a new signature


----------



## Frizz (Jun 7, 2012)

Picked this up from work today, good riddance AsCrack Xtreme4!!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice, I got that board on my test bench, it's next on my review list, but first, ASUS Maximus V Gene! Gonna be interesting to see how the two compare...


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I decided to have fun with lighting lol. 
Red Strip, Red Fan, and a green fan are the new stuff lol
oh yeah! I got a Graphics Card [so it can actually play games haha 
ASUS Radeon HD 6570 1GB DDR3 VRAM..should fulfill my needs. I can wait to pick up the more expensive stuff later lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

No pics but my boxful of goodies arrived today:
2600k
P8p67 pro
2x4gb crucial xms3
Corsair nova 2 60gb

Thank you very much, Kiex!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 7, 2012)

time to get busy!


----------



## Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> No pics but my boxful of goodies arrived today:
> 2600k
> P8p67 pro
> 2x4gb crucial xms3
> ...



Pics man c'mon!


----------



## Frizz (Jun 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice, I got that board on my test bench, it's next on my review list, but first, ASUS Maximus V Gene! Gonna be interesting to see how the two compare...



Indeed, I am waiting for some tips on how to use this baby, there are so many OCing features on the board I have barely any idea on what they do or what they're good for. So far only Eastune is able to read my board's CPU Vcore though lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2012)

random said:


> Indeed, I am waiting for some tips on how to use this baby, there are so many OCing features on the board I have barely any idea on what they do or what they're good for. So far only Eastune is able to read my board's CPU Vcore though lol.



AIDA64 is usually pretty reliable. If it doesn't work, I submit a report to them, and they usually get it working pretty quickly(usually within a couple of days). One of my most favorite testing apps, really; if you don't have a copy, you should get one. It's also the suggested method for stability testing IvyBridge right now(but I'm persoinally still using all the regular ones too).


That BIOS I'm pretty familiar with now, used at least a couple of products with it . Lots of options, but most you don't need to worry about. Manually set vDIMM, vCPU, and IMC voltages and use Turbo multis to overclock. It's really that simple, the board will take care of the rest.


----------



## Soup (Jun 8, 2012)

*Too bad it must go...*


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 8, 2012)

phill said:


> A few more toys...
> 
> 
> My new Server and HTPC rigs   These things are awesome!!  Such low power usage and no issues with running any program at all..
> ...



wow, a CM STACKER. Was my dream case some years ago


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 8, 2012)

Soup said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120608/459612_968395715338_1589024296_o.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120608/456613_968395979808_27705956_39414162_741596816_o.jpg
> 
> ...


Sweet baby jesus, stats?


----------



## Soup (Jun 8, 2012)

Starting from the top:

Computer One
Motherboard: ASRock A75 Extreme6
CPU:  Athlon II X4 631 Propus
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Storage: Corsair Nova Series 2 Solid State Drive 2.5" 30GB SATA II
PSU: Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W Modular 80Plus
Graphics: Three ATI Radeon HD 5850

Computer Two
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990X
CPU: AMD Sempron 145 Sargas
RAM:  Kingston HyperX Blu 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Storage: Corsair Nova Series 2 Solid State Drive 2.5" 30GB SATA II
PSU: Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W Modular 80Plus
Graphics: Three ATI Radeon HD 5830

Computer Three
Motherboard: EVGA 132-YW-E178-FTW
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale
RAM: 4GB Dual-Channel DDR2 800Mhz
Storage: Corsair Nova Series 2 Solid State Drive 2.5" 30GB SATA II
PSU: Rosewill BRONZE Series RBR1000-M 1000W Modular 80Plus
Graphics: Three ATI Radeon HD 5850

Miscellaneous
Intake Fans: 4x bgears' b-Blaster 140mm 103CFM 36dBA(3 front, 1 bottom)
Exhaust Fans: 3x Vantec Tornado 80mm 84CFM 55dBA
Fan Controller: Scythe KQ01-BK-3.5 KAZE-Q
Network: NETGEAR FS105 5 Port 10/100 Switch
Power: 2x 15amp 6 socket Power Strip


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 8, 2012)

Waddaya mean it must go? 

They looks nice right where it is, with it's advanced air cooling, special case and all. 

How are your temps and noise level in this contraption?

Anyway, thanks for the cool pics.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha Soup! cool CoOleR man!

I betcha its pretty quiet as that's a real small A/C unit?


----------



## Soup (Jun 8, 2012)

On full load, if I disconnect the vents, this can heat my house.

It's gotta go because of the noise(VERY loud) and I failed to take into account tiered electricity costs... $390 bills are no fun!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 8, 2012)

Soup said:


> On full load, if I disconnect the vents, this can heat my house.
> 
> It's gotta go because of the noise(VERY loud) and I failed to take into account tiered electricity costs... $390 bills are no fun!



I believe you.  Was afraid it was loud, and not surprised about the bill.  They all have to be sucking a lot juice. 

Perhaps you can keep one or two in some smaller enclosures.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2012)

Soup said:


> On full load, if I disconnect the vents, this can heat my house.
> 
> It's gotta go because of the noise(VERY loud) and I failed to take into account tiered electricity costs... $390 bills are no fun!



Yeah but can't you pay with your BitCoins?


----------



## Soup (Jun 8, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Yeah but can't you pay with your BitCoins?



That was the plan...


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy shit man.  That is alot of gear.  You could sell those 5850s for a decent sum


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

I hate to see some of these cards hanging at an angle because they have nothing to get secured into other than the PCI-E slot. Crazy setup though, have you ever considered just using 4U rack chassis?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 9, 2012)

misplaced reset button


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cleaned and redid my WC loop this week here's a few before and after pictures lets just say im never ever ever going to use dye colors in the fluid ever again


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks freakin good with the braid on the hose like that give it a slight industrial look


----------



## Sliver27 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be going wc soon. currently have H70 on 920 cpu. I want to get the following

swiftech triple rad, dd pump and ek water blocks for cpu and three gpus. I will be running this rig in an haf 932 adv case and I will be getting clear hosing and red coolant plus flashing red cathodes to compliment the case and work. 900$ bucks is curretn quote fully setup.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 11, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> I'll be going wc soon. currently have H70 on 920 cpu. I want to get the following
> 
> swiftech triple rad, dd pump and ek water blocks for cpu and three gpus. I will be running this rig in an haf 932 adv case and I will be getting clear hosing and red coolant plus flashing red cathodes to compliment the case and work. 900$ bucks is curretn quote fully setup.



Depending on the GPU's, I would have thought a triple rad was a little bit on the small side for cooling. Maybe you could look into a bigger rad? or have more than one rad/loop? Or keep the H70 for the CPU and run the custom loop on the GPU's only. 

Enjoy the WCing mate  You will love it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

Went Z77... I should of went Sabertooth


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Went Z77... I should of went Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulda installed those ssd's better...


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Shoulda installed those ssd's better...



and the other 2 sticks of ram...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Went Z77... I should of went Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too much fail in one post LOLOLOLOL


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Went Z77... I should of went Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but thats board aint looks bad


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Shoulda installed those ssd's better...



 



Norton said:


> and the other 2 sticks of ram...



 It won't be trident's I tell you that...  



de.das.dude said:


> too much fail in one post LOLOLOLOL



I fail...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

@Cold Storm







Muahahah. It's pick on CS day!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 12, 2012)

Incoming pictures of SJ's Super Amazing 2012 Pre-Used Overkill Upgrade. ETA: 12 hours


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Incoming pictures of SJ's Super Amazing 2012 Pre-Used Overkill Upgrade. ETA: 12 hours



For some odd reason when you said that this came to mind
http://blogs.ubc.ca/franelliott/files/2011/09/yodawg-facebook-upper-corner.jpg


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I fail...



Would you mind coming over later? We could install that one thing we were talking about yesterday and take some pics with your badass camera. The most recent pics I have of my PC are from over a month ago when the first 7970 showed up...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Would you mind coming over later? We could install that one thing we were talking about yesterday and take some pics with your badass camera. The most recent pics I have of my PC are from over a month ago when the first 7970 showed up...



Yeah, I'll be over. Tell momma to add another plate.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I'll be over. Tell momma to add another plate.



Can I come too?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Can I come too?



depends, what hardware do you have to lend?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2012)

Got delayed a little bit since the Vertex 4 I was going to use basically died after updating the firmware, so I'm still using the old SATA II SSD. But anyways, here she is!

Sorry for the strange lighting. I'll try to take some daytime shots in a few weeks when the replacement SSD comes.
















I decided to try out a top-down cooling method with the H100. Figured it would work better if it's pulling fresh air from the outside rather than warmed air from inside the case. A quick look shows 28C stock idle, so it seems to be working.










Also, OH MY GOD the pump is annoying. It sounds just like a dying hard drive with the scratching.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^ a hell of a lot cleaner cable management than mine... just cleaner overall, guess it's time to grab the air duster!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Also, OH MY GOD the pump is annoying. It sounds just like a dying hard drive with the scratching.



That's odd... I have an H100 and I cant hear the pump at all. 

Nice setup  liking the white case.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> depends, what hardware do you have to lend?



Ummm ... my old pentium 4 based Dell. LOL

@Soylent

Looking nice!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got delayed a little bit since the Vertex 4 I was going to use basically died after updating the firmware, so I'm still using the old SATA II SSD. But anyways, here she is!
> 
> Sorry for the strange lighting. I'll try to take some daytime shots in a few weeks when the replacement SSD comes.
> 
> ...



The H60/80/100 suffer from bearing issues. Corsair just recently owned the fact that there is a problem and will be releasing information soon on how to RMA. My H60 is loud as all get out (slowing the pump and tapping the unit silences it until its rebooted), and upon closer inspection my H100 has a slight 'seeking' noise (probably not worth the hassle of RMAing it- but who knows).


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2012)

theonedub said:


> The H60/80/100 suffer from bearing issues. Corsair just recently owned the fact that there is a problem and will be releasing information soon on how to RMA. My H60 is loud as all get out (slowing the pump and tapping the unit silences it until its rebooted), and upon closer inspection my H100 has a slight 'seeking' noise (probably not worth the hassle of RMAing it- but who knows).



Ah shit, what great luck I have. I'll worry about that later. Gotta deal with this OCZ RMA for now.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2012)

thats why i dont want to go water, because of noisy components like that.


also, goddamnit OCZ. 3 out of 4 dead SSD's i hear of are OCZ, and i liked the brand until mine died


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 13, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got delayed a little bit since the Vertex 4 I was going to use basically died after updating the firmware, so I'm still using the old SATA II SSD. But anyways, here she is!




Looks fantastic

The red SATA cables do a nice job of pulling everything together in a common theme.  Too bad Corsair leaves the stub ends of the ugly yellow PSU cables bare.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

Testing overclocks:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

New cruncher setup yesterday


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Testing overclocks:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120613/004.jpg



That's a nice test bench! Do like.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> New cruncher setup yesterday
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/IMG_20120612_090114.jpg



I wonder where you got that cpu/board/ram from


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder where you got that cpu/board/ram from



LOL I wonder as well

4Ghz stable, has 1 1/2 days on it at full load crunching under 58 degree's


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> The red SATA cables do a nice job of pulling everything together in a common theme.  Too bad Corsair leaves the stub ends of the ugly yellow PSU cables bare.



Yes sir. I was thinking about somehow wrapping the base of all of the cables there in something black, or painting them, but I didn't know how to go about it. If we can figure it out then I might attack that when I have to dig into it again for the SSD/H100.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2012)

Heatshrink them.  Pull the pins out one at a time, put on the heatshrink, shrink it and put the pin back in.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> That's a nice test bench! Do like.



Thanks! Installing the rig into a real case now for real review testing, next board will go on the test bench. Gotta check temps and such when in a case for every review, but the testbench sure makes checking votlages and suc hfar easier...sits at just the right height, too.


I kinda wish ai had a real testbench though...wanna get one of the LianLi test benches...they are pretty cheap right now, but since i ahve no real NEED for one, I'l lwait until I get some extra cash before making that change.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just installed a 7850 I got from life from mars, no pictures yet but I'm having a lot of fun.

1.3ghz/1450mhz thing bloody flies at this speed.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> ^^^ a hell of a lot cleaner cable management than mine... just cleaner overall, guess it's time to grab the air duster!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120612/_6125635.jpg



Is that an ancient artifact squeezed between the Xfire?  I didn't even know they still existed  On a serious note why keep it there? I feel does more harm than good.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that's an Nvidia card for physx.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I think that's an Nvidia card for physx.



He's asking why it's in between the cards when there is still another slot at the bottom of the board...


But, I can answer that... 


a duel slot card covers the headers at the bottom of the board. If you need the headers, like he does, you would need a single slotted card.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Thanks! Installing the rig into a real case now for real review testing, next board will go on the test bench. Gotta check temps and such when in a case for every review, but the testbench sure makes checking votlages and suc hfar easier...sits at just the right height, too.
> 
> 
> I kinda wish ai had a real testbench though...wanna get one of the LianLi test benches...they are pretty cheap right now, but since i ahve no real NEED for one, I'l lwait until I get some extra cash before making that change.


Don't bother with the Lian-Li test bench. It's very flimsy and doesn't come with the power/reset buttons or usb/audio headers, you must purchase them separately and they aren't cheap.
If you're willing to drop the cash, just get a DangerDen Torture Rack. that's about the best test bench you can buy.


lZKoce said:


> Is that an ancient artifact squeezed between the Xfire?  I didn't even know they still existed  On a serious note why keep it there? I feel does more harm than good.


It doesn't raise temps on either 7970 and doesn't draw much power even at full clocks, so why not?
I wouldn't have even bothered with it if it weren't for the extra effects and eye-candy is some of the games I play. Both Batman games, Metro 2033, Borderlands, Sacred 2... without Physx they just don't feel the same.


Cold Storm said:


> He's asking why it's in between the cards when there is still another slot at the bottom of the board...
> ...a duel slot card covers the headers at the bottom of the board. If you need the headers, like he does, you would need a single slotted card.


Actually, it wouldn't bother me in the bottom slot. What would bother me is that the slot the bottom 7970 is in would have its bandwidth halved if the bottom slot is populated.
On the RIVE, the PCIE slots go like this: top slot is x16, second and third slots are electrically the same at x8(one shuts off if the other is populated), fourth and sixth(fifth is x1 2.0) slots are x16/0 or x8/x8.
Having the 250 in between the 7970s allows both 7970s to run x16 and the 250 at x8.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2012)

oh, i know all about the LianLi bench..it's dropped from $169 to $75 locally. If it drops below $69, I'm all over it. I'll end up buying a few accessories, know all about the buttons and such.


And I'll get it in red. 

LianLi cases aren't what they used to be, in my opinion. Ever since they dropped using screws, and went with pop-rivets, I stopped buying them. Before that, I'd buy nothing else. I AM pretty picky about cases though, and have no issues running multiple systems out in the open in my livingroom..even with my 4 kids. The Antec P280, and two silverstone cases for the kids are the only three cases I've bought and kept in the last 7 years. I bought a Raven, and hated it so much I gave it away, rather than sell it..didn't want to make someone pay for that garbage. 

The "pretty" will make the wife happy. I've been commited to buying one of those mITX Bitfenix cases for her for a diablo build, too.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 13, 2012)

So I've had Prime95 running for about 30 minutes now with the 2700K set to 4GHz with stock voltage and the H100 on the lowest setting. Maximum temp. on any core is 63C. Does that sound good?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> So I've had Prime95 running for about 30 minutes now with the 2700K set to 4GHz with stock voltage and the H100 on the lowest setting. Maximum temp. on any core is 63C. Does that sound good?



Depends. What's stock voltage on that chip?
Also, what version of Prime95 are you running? Do you have both error checking options enabled?


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2012)

My flagship actual system, for all you guys !


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice I like to see what others have done with their RV02's it gives me Ideas on what I could possibly do with mine


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 15, 2012)

Been gone for awhile... But how does everyone like these picks? 3XGTX680 SLI water cooled Baby! Gigabyte G.1 Z77 Sniper 3 and new Ivy Bridge! I love it!



 





Almost done


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 16, 2012)

How are you liking the XSPC Raystorm block? Was considering buying one...


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 16, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> How are you liking the XSPC Raystorm block? Was considering buying one...



I love it.... I was a little hesitant considering I used a XSPX Rasa block before.... and I hated it. But I still took the chance with the ray storm..... and it performs way better then the RASA I used at one time, it also performs better then the EK and Swiftech blocks I used at one time too. 

Raystorm - 4c vs the Rasa
Raystorm - 2c vs the EK Supreme LTX
Raystorm - 2c vs the Swiftech Apogee

I can't comment on any other versions or brands besides the ones I've tested and used. But from what I have seen it performs well. I don't have any evidence to back that up other than my word. But that is the performance I found from this block.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 16, 2012)

Love the Switch.  Great water cooling case. 

Beautiful job.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 17, 2012)

some random modifications on my cheap conmpyutorz D:

DeepCool V4000 cooler fitted with an AeroCool Shark fan 120mm cooler (don't mind the dust) >.<


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 17, 2012)

ViperXTR said:


> some random modifications on my cheap conmpyutorz D:
> 
> DeepCool V4000 cooler fitted with an AeroCool Shark fan 120mm cooler (don't mind the dust) >.<
> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i430/ViperXTR/Pictures/ll4.jpg
> ...



you tie it with cable? 
using zip ties would be good


----------



## Azma (Jun 17, 2012)

Leak testing ^^


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice, azma666!


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 17, 2012)

azma666 said:


> Leak testing ^^
> 
> http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8746/dsc0602kz.jpg
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4131/dsc0603ud.jpg



Is that 2% or whole milk?


----------



## Chewy (Jun 17, 2012)

Got Milk? ^^






I posted a question here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2655971#post2655971


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Is that 2% or whole milk?



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33280


----------



## Azma (Jun 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Is that 2% or whole milk?



Hehe  I actually used Mayhems Pastel Ice White coolant  

http://www.mayhems.co.uk/front/pastel.html


----------



## Frizz (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine right now, motherboard is barely visible lol, pretty standard build at the moment, waiting for the right time to pour some money on water cooling.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 18, 2012)

random said:


> Mine right now, motherboard is barely visible lol, pretty standard build at the moment, waiting for the right time to pour some money on water cooling.
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7269/photo3ec.jpg



Nice build man that video card looks familiar


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey random, that looks so clean and tidy ey. Luv it.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 18, 2012)

random said:


> Mine right now, motherboard is barely visible lol, pretty standard build at the moment, waiting for the right time to pour some money on water cooling.
> 
> http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/7269/photo3ec.jpg



Damn, that's some kind of clearance between the video card and CPU cooler. Clean build though. I like it a lot.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 19, 2012)

EVga Sr-2 mainboard 
24gb ram 1x E5520 (getting 2nd soon)
HD5970 GPU 
2x 500gb harddisk 7200 rpm


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 20, 2012)

Chewy said:


> Got Milk? ^^
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120617/Tech 222.jpg
> 
> ...



damn dude... that is a buttload of cooling.  That rig could pull a good OC in the sahara


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2012)

My new WCG cruncher setup 

AMD FX-6100, Biostar 880G mATX, Xig Gaia cooler....


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2012)

I was happy after 6 years to be able to repair the computer I sold to my boss. The hard drive failed (actually Win XP):


----------



## catnipkiller (Jun 23, 2012)

Going to replace the rad box because this one is broken.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been bit by the gold bug


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 24, 2012)

My "new" toys:

Used Sapphire HD6950 2GB DiRT3 ED with broken fans. Took a pair of 80s and wedged them on the heatsink 






Look ma', no screws 





And a brand new GYGABYTE Z77X-UD3H to replace my Asrock H61M-GE 










I think I'll buy some Kingston HyperX Blue RAM to match the GYGABYTE heatsinks.

Coming up next: 128GB mSATA SSD for caching and blue cables for everything


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice rig there TRWOV


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, it is  The CPU isn't a K series but I kept up on my old Q6700+HD3850 AGP rig for almost 3 years, so this rig should at least last me 2... and whenever I need moar power I could go for a K i7 later  I think I'm set for a loooooong time.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

It does sound so man


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 24, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I've been bit by the gold bug
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120623/DSC01186.jpg



Nice touch with the spray paint on the rings!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 24, 2012)

Needs a bit more tlc but here's one of mine atm:


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 24, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Needs a bit more tlc but here's one of mine atm:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120624/006.jpg



I have a PSU from the same line: silent PRO M500W. I have always loved the band-like flat cables, they look so much tidier. Actually that's one of the reasons I bought it. How do you find them>? The rest of the rig is pretty nice too.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2012)

I decided that I was going to use the rest of my paycheck on lighting and a webcam xD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow you can have Christmas time all year.


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 24, 2012)

*Behold the allmighty flagship!*














Evga SR-2
Stil dont have second cpu 
E5520 Xeon
HD5970
(when second cpu arived HD5870 wil crosfire with HD5970)
24gb ram 12x2gb 
Windows 7 Ultimate
2x 500gb sata 7200 rpm disk 
techbench as case


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 24, 2012)

Let there be light... and dust...


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 25, 2012)

wanna see an ugly beast of a card


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 25, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> wanna see an ugly beast of a card
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201206/colorful-gtx680-crazy-vga-cooler-02.jpg


Wtf is that?!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 25, 2012)

GTX680 iGame N2


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 25, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> GTX680 iGame N2



you sure? thhat one had heatpipes along one side, and they were straight!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> wanna see an ugly beast of a card
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201206/colorful-gtx680-crazy-vga-cooler-02.jpg



That would fit fantastically with the sexy ECS Z77H2-AX motherboard!


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> wanna see an ugly beast of a card
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201206/colorful-gtx680-crazy-vga-cooler-02.jpg



seriously what is that? it looks pc related due to the heatpipes but all them and seperate sections? wtf. How big is that really. anyway to have something by it for comparrison that is if you took that pic lol.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> seriously what is that? it looks pc related due to the heatpipes but all them and seperate sections? wtf. How big is that really. anyway to have something by it for comparrison that is if you took that pic lol.




Found it! 

http://www.geeks3d.com/20120610/colorful-gtx-680-with-a-touch-of-madness/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2012)

New cruncher


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

lol, how redundant  is that. With the heatsinks on back side you can't even install it due to rear io and most mb heatsinks lol. good luck

you'll have to install in like 3rd pcie slot or possibly 4th lol


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 26, 2012)

popswala said:


> lol, how redundant  is that. With the heatsinks on back side you can't even install it due to rear io and most mb heatsinks lol. good luck
> 
> you'll have to install in like 3rd pcie slot or possibly 4th lol



Or get a pcie extension cord so you can run 2 of those monsters in SLI


----------



## popswala (Jun 26, 2012)

I forgot about those lol. you need something like the asus expansion board I guess.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 26, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> you sure? thhat one had heatpipes along one side, and they were straight!



That is the iGame Kuban. The iGame N2 is another monster.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Wtf is that?!



It's made by Colorful an nVidia GTX680








It has total of............. wait for it .........................26 heatpipes 

good luck in trying to SLI this fecker 2 heatpipes and a HS are in the road


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 26, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> That is the iGame Kuban. The iGame N2 is another monster.



this is the other one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2012)

Those cards are freaking huge!  Do they at least run cool?


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 26, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Been gone for awhile... But how does everyone like these picks? 3XGTX680 SLI water cooled Baby! Gigabyte G.1 Z77 Sniper 3 and new Ivy Bridge! I love it!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47507&stc=1&d=1339800022
> 
> ...




AAAAHHHH!!!! why you no go UD-5???

nice rig beside that lil detail


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 26, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> AAAAHHHH!!!! why you no go UD-5???
> 
> nice rig beside that lil detail



While the Z77-UD5 is a well constructed motherboard..... there are a lot of features it does not have compared to the Sniper 3. The Sniper 3 is more of an enthusiast board than the UD5. (Not blasting the UD5 its a great board.) I really thought I might go for the UD5..... it is a great board but in the end I wanted 3 way or possibly 4 way SLI in the future. 

Examples....
*Z77-UD5 PCIe Set up*: 1-Card@ x16, 2-Cards@ x8/x8, 3- Cards@ x8/x8/x4 (Last PCIe can only be used for X-fire and is run off the chip set so it's not as responsive and you loose some SATA ports)
More of a standard BIOS for overclocking
so on and so on....

*Z77 Sniper 3 PCIe Setup:* 1-Card@ x16, 2-Cards@ x16/x16, 3-Cards@ x16/x8/x8, 4-Cards@ x8/x8/x8/x8 (All PCIe runs off the CPU or PLX chip. Plus PCIex1 slots inbetween still have their own bandwidth from the Chip set "No loss of SATA Ports") 
More features for overclocking
So on and So on...

Besides I am working on modding out a Corsair 800D right at the moment. This will include new WC tubing color and fans.... which will match my Motherboard better.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> (Last PCIe can only be used for X-fire and is run off the chip set so it's not as responsive and you loose some SATA ports)



NO.






Crossfire only, sure. Run off of the chipset, completely untrue. 

Also, the UD5H is missing NO Features for overclocking. Every page of the BIOS(except the new 3d interface) is here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77X-UD5H_WiFi/6.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> NO.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/Z77X-UD5H_WiFi/images/pins_rear.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah you are right edit myself.... I was wrong. I was thinking of the Z68 Motherboards instead of the Z77 motherboards. 
But that still doesn't change the fact that 3 way SLI is not possible on this board.

I disagree about the overclocking features..... a buddy of mine owns the UD5 and he is missing several setting that I do have. "We compared! As well as I overclocked his board" Now I can not argue which settings they are exactly. I don't own his computer nor do I keep it here for exactly that purpose. (Just to justify me) but there are options in his BIOS he does not have that I do in mine. 
The only other change that I can think of why his BIOS would be different then mine is. He maybe using a older version of the BIOS. If this is the case that could explain why some options are there that are not in his. Example he bought his board back in early may. I bought mine 2 weeks ago and have the latest BIOS. He may be running like a F2 version where I am running the F5.
I am not saying I am correct 100% for sure..... but I am fairly sure since we just overclocked his board recently. Also just because the pages are the same doesn't mean that the options are the same. For example when comparing the Asus Maximus Extreme IV and Asus P8Z68 V-Pro Gen 3. The Pages are almost identical. But they still do not have all the same settings or options. Or I should better rephrase that..... settings per choice.

How much worth these extra settings I claim they have.... are debatable by the person owning the board though of course.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Yeah you are right edit myself.... I was wrong. I was thinking of the Z68 Motherboards instead of the Z77 motherboards.
> But that still doesn't change the fact that 3 way SLI is not possible on this board.
> 
> I disagree about the overclocking features..... a buddy of mine owns the UD5 and he is missing several setting that I do have. "We compared! As well as I overclocked his board" Now I can not argue which settings they are exactly. I don't own his computer nor do I keep it here for exactly that purpose. (Just to justify me) but there are options in his BIOS he does not have that I do in mine.
> The only other change that I think would be the difference is which BIOS version he is running. If he is running a very early version of his BIOS that would make sense why some options are present in mine and not there on his.



The G1.Sniper series are NOT the high-end clocking boards from Gigabyte. They are the GAMING boards(GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Gaming Motherboard as Gigabyte calls it). The UD7 and SuperOverclock boards are the real OC boards, and they do not exist for Z77 at this time, so the UD5H and The G1.Sniper 3 are the only options. G1.Sniper 3 is for 3 and 4 cards, and has the nice added audio and lan chips and two added SATA ports, and the UD5H doesn't have those, but has FireWire added in the rear I/O. THey both use the same VRM sections for both CPU and memory. BOth have Dual NICs, and both use INtel for one of those LAN ports.

BIOSes are near identical. There is NO missing feature that the G1.Sniper 3 has that the UD5H does not, except one. The only difference, really, is that the G1.Sniper 3 has _slightly_ better fan control options, but I do not consider that an "overclocking feature", and it's only one extra fan control(for one header).

You are very right about the multi-GPU options...only 2-card SLi on the UD5H.

Don't get me wrong though, there's nothing wrong with the G1.Sniper 3, and personally; I like it better than the UD5H, but the UD5H is by no means any worse off for most users(unless you want triple or quad cards, or need teh extra SATA ports). As to the whole bridge chip thing, I do not like them, as they actually lower performance a little bit in some situations, due to added latency of the PLX PEX8487.

I really had to think about cons for the UD5H. THe G1.Sniper 3 offers more, but it also costs more($60). I think the $60 in added cost is worth it, if you need those features, though.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay my pc ATM with no flash and still no cable management lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> BIOSes are near identical. There is NO missing feature that the G1.Sniper 3 has that the UD5H does not, except one. The only difference, really, is that the G1.Sniper 3 has slightly better fan control options, but I do not consider that an "overclocking feature", and it's only one extra fan control(for one header).



These maybe the options I am referring too. If that is the case then I misspoke. Either way I was not trying to get too technical with it. I was listing out my reasons for choosing the way I did.
The buddy I refer to is actually coming over tomorrow so that we may update his BIOS for better stability when overclocking.  I will review my findings then. If I am wrong I will come back here and admit it.
But until then I stand by my thoughts. As the saying goes "Your first choice is usually the right choice" and my first choice tells me I remember something bigger then fan controls.

Do you own both boards? While I don't I own the Sniper and have actually used the UD5.

As for the PLX Bridge chip..... show me concert proof they lower performance enough to even worry about. The PLX/NF200 issues you speak of are not even enough to be noticed by benchmarks let alone a human brain.
I would still put the PLX speed against cards going x8/x8 through the CPU. That there actually is performance loss on. (Even if it's just a little a few hundred points) 
This is coming who has been comparing his benchmarks to people who are running X79 systems W/O the PLX chip. 
I would also like to add the direct comparison to GTX 680 SLI vs the GTX 690 (Which uses a PLX chip) and is only about 5% slower because of the clocks.... not the PLX chip

As I stated by my original post....I said the Z77-UD5 is a great solid board that would do for most everyone. I also said I was considering that board before any other until the sniper released.
But as you stated the Gigabyte Sniper 3 is better in a good amount of ways.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 27, 2012)

I do plan on doing a review comparing all the different PCIe implementations, bridge chips, lane switches, all of it, as I have seen a difference. Quantifying that difference, at this point, can only be down to added latency, but it is more than possible something else is at play here.

I did test x8/x8 vs x16/x16 on Z77 using PLX, and yes, the x16/x16 was a bit slower. But at the same time, x16/x8/x8 is FASTER than x8/x4/x4, so that is where the actual benefit is noticed, IMHO. 

I do have the UD5H here, and did have the G1.Sniper 3, but got rid of it as it didn't suit my needs(and wasn't for review purposes).


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those cards are freaking huge!  Do they at least run cool?



I would assume having 26 heat-pipes and a fan it should atleast run luke warm as for the monster passive one I'd have to say maybe


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 27, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> I would assume having 26 heat-pipes and a fan it should atleast run luke warm as for the monster passive one I'd have to say maybe



As far as SLI is concerned for these monstrosities I have designed and will implement and market PCIe extension cords for the facility of linking these cards in SLI.

Jokes. That is overkill on cooling and obtrusively ugly.

EDIT: I will also design and market a "video card case" to hold these cards after installing extensions off the MoBo and even have holes for watercooling in case we got some crazy enthusiast who wants to watercool them!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> I've been bit by the gold bug
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120623/DSC01186.jpg



Ooooooo... That's look'in sharp! 

snapshot digs this~


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> As far as SLI is concerned for these monstrosities I have designed and will implement and market PCIe extension cords for the facility of linking these cards in SLI.
> 
> I doubt you could get two in a case in SLI
> 
> ...



you build it and I'll market it well be rich I tells ya RICH


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 28, 2012)

All finished


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the beast PC hidden in a cheap small case thing you have going on there. 

Is that sleeving on your tubing? Because it looks great.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ya it is, its the PPC's tight weave sleeving


----------



## Soup (Jun 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Love the beast PC hidden in a cheap small case thing you have going on there.



Agreed, very slick.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1539.jpg



Dude...






You left your flashlight on, I think the batteries are running low.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 29, 2012)

erocker said:


> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude...

I know!


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 29, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> These maybe the options I am referring too. If that is the case then I misspoke. Either way I was not trying to get too technical with it. I was listing out my reasons for choosing the way I did.
> The buddy I refer to is actually coming over tomorrow so that we may update his BIOS for better stability when overclocking.  I will review my findings then. If I am wrong I will come back here and admit it.
> But until then I stand by my thoughts. As the saying goes "Your first choice is usually the right choice" and my first choice tells me I remember something bigger then fan controls.
> 
> ...




Yikes!!!  i just thought the ud5 would match better


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> Yikes!!!  i just thought the ud5 would match better



IF it did, there'd be no reason for them to charge $60 extra for the G1.Sniper 3.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> IF it did, there'd be no reason for them to charge $60 extra for the G1.Sniper 3.



sorry...i meant athletically


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> sorry...i meant athletically



I don't agree that that is true. They are virtually equal in overclocking ability, but of course, I've already posted that. 


See, the thing is, I didn't pay for my boards...they were given to me by Gigabyte. So I don't care which is better... What I do care about, however, is cooling, and those PLX chips put out some heat, let me tell ya. The Z77 PCH does as well, but that's besides the point. The VRM coolers are basically keeping the PCH and PLX chip cool...because the MOSFETs, under the maybe 125 W that Ivybridge pulls when overclocked, barely get hot.

I dunno...20mmrain, he's got some stuff confused...he says he doesn't own the Sniper 3...but it's in his pics of his rig. So he's either posting pics of other people's rigs and saying they are his, or made a mistake. I think he just made a mistake, like he did about the third slot on the UD5H.

IF a board is poopy, believe me, I'd tell ya, since that's kinda my job here


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 29, 2012)

Got bored & took some pic's of my rig, plus I haven't done it in awhile


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 29, 2012)

World Domination Headquarters!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> World Domination Headquarters!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120629/001.jpg



hahahaha, is your desk on beer cases?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 29, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> hahahaha, is your desk on beer cases?




It's actually a coffee table on beer cases!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It's actually a coffee table on beer cases!



So much win...
Had you bought a desk from Ikea, you would have had to deal with a bunch of hex-head screws and assembling it yourself... Instead you grabbed a coffee table and drank your way to assembly!


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2012)

I redid my water loop. What do you think? I know I really need to paint this case.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> I redid my water loop. What do you think? I know I really need to paint this case.



The nylon-braided tubing is a nice touch, you don't see that often.
Aside from a paint job, you could use a little more uniformity when it comes to color. Otherwise, it looks great!


----------



## trickson (Jun 29, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> The nylon-braided tubing is a nice touch, you don't see that often.
> Aside from a paint job, you could use a little more uniformity when it comes to color. Otherwise, it looks great!



Yeah I know it needs a paint job some day soon I will be doing just that.


----------



## Soup (Jun 29, 2012)

trickson said:


> I know I really need to paint this case.



I kinda like how the case looks like it wheeled its way through a battlefield.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2012)

trickson said:


> I redid my water loop. What do you think? I know I really need to paint this case.



Every time I read one of your comments, I always put Carl's voice on in my head for some reason


----------



## trickson (Jun 30, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Every time I read one of your comments, I always put Carl's voice on in my head for some reason


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2012)

trickson said:


> I redid my water loop. What do you think? I know I really need to paint this case.





Soup said:


> I kinda like how the case looks like it wheeled its way through a battlefield.



I was thinking it looked like it rolled off a moving truck 

Cable management is nice, just needs paint and a unifying color/theme


----------



## trickson (Jun 30, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I was thinking it looked like it rolled off a moving truck



Just the look I was shooting for.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 30, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> So much win...
> Had you bought a desk from Ikea, you would have had to deal with a bunch of hex-head screws and assembling it yourself... Instead you grabbed a coffee table and drank your way to assembly!





As I have said in another thread somewhere about the problems I had building ULTIMATEVORTEX2: (ram failure - G.Skill Snipers and putting my AM3 1055T into the socket the wrong way while trying to flash my CHIVE to accept the FX-8150) "I always succeed in my mission tho, beer just delays it."


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> So much win...
> Had you bought a desk from Ikea, you would have had to deal with a bunch of hex-head screws and assembling it yourself... Instead you grabbed a coffee table and drank your way to assembly!



I just noticed that. LOL Nice ideal CA.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 30, 2012)

How the fuck did put your 1055t in the wrong way round get a little to pissed and said fuck it if it don't fit force it in


----------



## mm67 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just moved my hardware to a new case :


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice job on keeping the loop simple!


VGA looks a bit crooked though!


----------



## mm67 (Jun 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice job on keeping the loop simple!
> 
> 
> VGA looks a bit crooked though!



Angle of picture maybe makes it look like that but distance between top radiator and back plate of VGA board is actually same at back and front, I just measured it.


----------



## trickson (Jun 30, 2012)

mm67 said:


> Just moved my hardware to a new case :
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/mm_67/shinobi006.jpg



Very nice!


----------



## mm67 (Jun 30, 2012)

trickson said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, just wish I could have found that pump top in black. White was all EK had at stock and old style black ones are not made any more. Had to choose between getting white one right away or wait for black one with EK's stupid new ring design for one month or more.


----------



## trickson (Jun 30, 2012)

mm67 said:


> Thanks, just wish I could have found that pump top in black. White was all EK had at stock and old style black ones are not made any more. Had to choose between getting white one right away or wait for black one with EK's stupid new ring design for one month or more.



You could paint it or just take a sharpy to it.


----------



## mm67 (Jun 30, 2012)

trickson said:


> You could paint it or just take a sharpy to it.



I may do that yet if that white color starts to annoy me too much


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 1, 2012)

mm67 said:


> Just moved my hardware to a new case :
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/mm_67/shinobi006.jpg



wow! Your temperatures must be FANTASTIC with that cooling setup. Very nice indeed!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> World Domination Headquarters!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120629/001.jpg



Clever coffee table mod,


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 1, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just noticed that. LOL Nice ideal CA.





t77snapshot said:


> Clever coffee table mod,



Hehe thanks. It's not very practical for a 3x24" monitor setup which is my next project hopefully to be completed by x-mas time this year.


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2012)

And I thought my desk was excessive....

what's the panel to the right?


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 1, 2012)

overkill, not excessive. that a 42" screen on my amd system - runiing vista 32bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> overkill, not excessive. that a 42" screen on my amd system - runiing vista 32bit.






When your monitors take up 10x more of your desk than anything else, it's excessive.


----------



## trickson (Jul 1, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/DSCF1502.jpg



WOW looks like some one needs a girlfriend. Looks like a porn studio!


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 1, 2012)

wicked!


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/DSCF1502.jpg



I must ask: why?










err... don't reply... I already know the answer: why not?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 1, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/DSCF1502.jpg



All those monitors and I spyed the 2 copies of Plus! for win xp.


----------



## Necromancer713 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry for the poor quality case picture, I'll post a better one later (With lighting ) on once I do some cable management today. Also, I hope I'm not the only Florida fan here.


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 3, 2012)

I cleaned out my box today. tell you it needed it plus replaced all my thermal paste on everything.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2012)

More pics of that rig, please, Sliver27!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2012)

After my summer upgrade last week


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

Those fans are looking nice. Sucks there getting way to popular for me. I tend to steer away from popularity. I like to beat on my own drum.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> Those fans are looking nice. Sucks there getting way to popular for me. I tend to steer away from popularity. I like to beat on my own drum.



The sound of many drums together is far more impressive.


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

lol. I tend to beat on them like animal (muppets if you don't know) when he goes crazy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2012)

It is almost impossible to steer away from Popularity. Its everywhere in everything.

I think I was the first person on TPU to have these corsair fans in my system. Because I got the fans that are on the case close to a week after they launched. And they are the best fans I have ever had, amazing for undervolting.


----------



## popswala (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm waiting for reviews on them. I do like them and I keep hearing bout good static pressure from them when used on a rad. Even though I know nothing of S P and what it is. I am keeping my eyes out on them though. By chance do they have led wholes on them to mod?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 3, 2012)

popswala said:


> I'm waiting for reviews on them. I do like them and I keep hearing bout good static pressure from them when used on a rad. Even though I know nothing of S P and what it is. I am keeping my eyes out on them though. By chance do they have led wholes on them to mod?



no and thats one of the reasons I got them. NO tacky ass LEDs


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 4, 2012)

Many nice shots Silver27. Thanks.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 4, 2012)

Sliver27 said:


> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/DSCF1302.jpg
> 
> http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My Computer Forum/DSCF1285.jpg
> 
> ...



Would you mind filling in your System Specs?
Nice set-up


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 4, 2012)

You willl need to clean it a lot since you are a smoker @Silver27


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 4, 2012)

That HAF 932 Advanced is a beautiful FATX. Mine's on the casters just beacause it looks sexier that way. You?


----------



## Techtu (Jul 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> You willl need to clean it a lot since you are a smoker @Silver27



Or deal with the high temps like so...


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 5, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Or deal with the high temps like so...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120704/P7040054.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120704/P7040055744.jpg



if your getting high temps then I'd say clean your PC that thing is filthy


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> no and thats one of the reasons I got them. NO tacky ass LEDs



you know? I'm in some need of blue fans but the thing that irks me is that it seems that nobody makes them in all the sizes. I wanted to use some Prolimatechs but they only come in 140mm and 120mm and I also need a pair of 92s. Deepcool does have all the sizes I need but then they make the frame white 

Testing a QX6800 ES


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 5, 2012)

What the frack people have done to that poor processor! What kind of monster abuses good hardware


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 5, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> What the frack people have done to that poor processor! What kind of monster abuses good hardware



It's just the IHS, a good lapping and you'll never know it looked like that.
If I saw an Extreme edition ES chip with an IHS that scratched, I'd still buy it.
Though I do agree, you'd have to be a monster to do something like that.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Though I do agree, you'd have to be a monster to do something like that.



ES chips have zero monetary value, so why not use it and abuse it? Heck, I'm pumping 1.45 V through my 3960X ES 24/7.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ES chips have zero monetary value, so why not use it and abuse it? Heck, I'm pumping 1.45 V through my 3960X ES 24/7.



Do you also hit it with a hammer in between the OC sessions? 

Talking about physical abuse really. 1.45V isn't even that much if you got the right cooling.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Do you also hit it with a hammer in between the OC sessions?
> 
> Talking about physical abuse really. 1.45V isn't even that much if you got the right cooling.



I don't have the right cooling. USing an H100. 



I've seen many a CPU look just like that after many LN2 sessions. LN2 pots are heavy(really heavy!!!), and easily marr the surface of a chip.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> *ES chips have zero monetary value*, so why not use it and abuse it? Heck, I'm pumping 1.45 V through my 3960X ES 24/7.



How so?  I purchased one (along with a mobo & GPU) from a forum member


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> How so?  I purchased one (along with a mobo & GPU) from a forum member



No comment.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 5, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> if your getting high temps then I'd say clean your PC that thing is filthy



I know I know 

I've been trying to get round to.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 5, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I've seen many a CPU look just like that after many LN2 sessions. LN2 pots are heavy(really heavy!!!), and easily marr the surface of a chip.


Sure they're heavy, but the mounting surfaces are still flat and their users (should) still take care when mounting them. It looks like someone used concrete for TIM on that chip.
And yes, I was specifically talking about physical abuse.



[Ion] said:


> How so?  I purchased one (along with a mobo & GPU) from a forum member



You shouldn't talk about that. Buying and selling of ES chips is against the rules here at TPU.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Sure they're heavy, but the mounting surfaces are still flat and their users (should) still take care when mounting them. It looks like someone used concrete for TIM on that chip.
> And yes, I was specifically talking about physical abuse.
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know that... still I didn't get it on the forum so I'm clean I guess  but couldn't pass it up. The chip seems to be a dissapointment though, can't boot above 270x12 although it could also be my board. Sadly I don't have any other 775 board left. 

I'll see if re-capping does anything (the board is from 2006); I was already thinking about doing that anyway and also add some VRM cooling (these Enzotech heatsinks look fine: http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 5, 2012)

The older QX chips were multi-clockers, they didn't care for the bus to move much, hense why the multi is unlocked


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Didn't know that... still I didn't get it on the forum so I'm clean I guess  but couldn't pass it up. The chip seems to be a dissapointment though, can't boot above 270x12 although it could also be my board. Sadly I don't have any other 775 board left.
> 
> I'll see if re-capping does anything (the board is from 2006); I was already thinking about doing that anyway and also add some VRM cooling (these Enzotech heatsinks look fine: http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm)


Talking about the chips is fine as long as you didn't buy or sell it here.
Those Enzotech heatsinks work beautifully, I used some for additional cooling on a few graphics card I've had.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 5, 2012)

H80 arriving tomorrow and going to try that out.



On holiday in a weeks time. That's cable tidying time


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 5, 2012)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2184/003igj.jpg[/URL]
> H80 arriving tomorrow and going to try that out.
> [url]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4085/dsc00007yg.jpg[/URL]
> On holiday in a weeks time. That's cable tidying time



We require more hardware


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 6, 2012)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2184/003igj.jpg[/URL]
> H80 arriving tomorrow and going to try that out.
> [url]http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4085/dsc00007yg.jpg[/URL]
> On holiday in a weeks time. That's cable tidying time



I like the white power cables.  Classy against the black. Congrats on the new stuff.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I know I know
> 
> I've been trying to get round to.



well here you go then


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 6, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Didn't know that... still I didn't get it on the forum so I'm clean I guess  but couldn't pass it up. The chip seems to be a dissapointment though, can't boot above 270x12 although it could also be my board. Sadly I don't have any other 775 board left.
> 
> I'll see if re-capping does anything (the board is from 2006); I was already thinking about doing that anyway and also add some VRM cooling (these Enzotech heatsinks look fine: http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm)



I use these heatsinks on my mobo 







they work really good and look great too


----------



## Sliver27 (Jul 6, 2012)

@everyone some of the dust come off. it's nice now. temps are under 30 on the desktop.

here is a preview of my workstations before the sli mobo comes so I can unleash the six screens in the setup.






pc one specs (top left screen)
AMD Athlon X2 260 Asrock MB (Brand new stuff)

pc two - surround center three screens (left)
i7 920 + GTX580's x3 Asus rog MB Corsair 6GB 2ghz

pc three right screen (42" LCD TV)
AMD FX 4100 windows vista 32bit AMD Radeon Vapor-X 6770

thx


----------



## phill (Jul 6, 2012)

If your 3 580's are anything like mine, they use a massive amount of power and I was even tempted to upgrade my 1200W PSU to a 1500W as it was getting close!!

Very nice setup


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 6, 2012)

Silver27, you really shouldn't lie hardware like motherboards on carpet/rug like that. Electrostatic discharge can kill components...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 6, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Silver27, you really shouldn't lie hardware like motherboards on carpet/rug like that. Electrostatic discharge can kill components...



To be fair, the equipment is just as likely to spontaneously die.

I've rubbed motherboards up and down carpets with no ill effects.


I think static shock damage is well over hyped.


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2012)

What are yo doing with those 580s? Because they max out at about 300W if you disable the limiter. But then I assume you will not run Furmark 24/7.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I think static shock damage is well over hyped.



It depends on your environment. IF things are relatively humid, static is not that much of a concern, but in a dry climate, static can do it's damage. It's not usually immediate damage, but it can shorten the lifespan of electrical bits and bobs.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 6, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It depends on your environment. IF things are relatively humid, static is not that much of a concern, but in a dry climate, static can do it's damage.



Well that would explain why I've not really experienced it.

Gota love England and it's rain


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 6, 2012)

No wonder I've never had anything die from static, south Florida is like a friggin sauna.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 6, 2012)

It get's real dry here in the winter months...so when I put a rig together in the winter I always remove my socks and wet my hair. Works like a charm. And motherbaords always sit on the anti-static bags they came in until the get installed - humid or not.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It get's real dry here in the winter months...so when I put a rig together in the winter I always remove my socks and wet my hair. Works like a charm. And motherbaords always sit on the anti-static bags they came in until the get installed - humid or not.



Yeah, we get to deal with both, and I make sure to take steps to prevent static damage during the winter, for sure. OEMs are building boards now, with a focus on both dry and humid environments, as both can be problematic.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 6, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> No wonder I've never had anything die from static, south Florida is like a friggin sauna.



See, and I'm in mid-florida(less than a mile from the shore) and _have_ killed components with ESD.
Luckily it was in the classroom and not my hardware, but it still goes to show you can't just assume you're safe from ESD.
Needless to say the teacher lectured us about the importance of wearing our anti-static wrist straps, but at least he wasn't upset...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2012)

Changes?:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes?:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120706/012.jpg



Show off.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes?:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120706/012.jpg



I hate to say this but daaaamn I love the colour coordination! 

It's purty!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes?:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120706/012.jpg




Nice rig man.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

Not as fast or sexy ad cavedca's rig, but here's what I have:








Yup...that's a stock Intel cooler and a PentiumDC sticker on the case...but an i7 875k w/ 8GB of RAM


----------



## Tardan (Jul 7, 2012)

Got my hands on a Cosmos II a few weeks ago. What a giant this case is!

No color coordination here either. I'm just kind of obsessed with cleanliness right now. 










If anyone has any suggestions to clean those pesky USB wires at the bottom I'll gladly take some advice. Those wires kind of irk me right now.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 7, 2012)

Tardan said:


> If anyone has any suggestions to clean those pesky USB wires at the bottom I'll gladly take some advice.



I usually have a hoover close by and a new/clean paint brush with a can of air for the best part of my rig, for cables with braiding on them there is nothing better than a clean but damp cloth to wipe them down with.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 7, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I usually have a hoover close by and a new/clean paint brush with a can of air for the best part of my rig, for cables with braiding on them there is nothing better than a clean but damp cloth to wipe them down with.



yep damp cloth or add little bit soap to remove old dust
if you use little soap, wipe the last step with damp cloth to avoid any residu that may left from soap 
repeat several times then you done


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 7, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Show off.







pantherx12 said:


> I hate to say this but daaaamn I love the colour coordination!
> 
> It's purty!




It's not quite complete. Third reference card is inbound, fans need to be purchased too. I think I'll go with some Corsair fans, as they'll match real nice.




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice rig man.



Thanks!



Tardan said:


> Got my hands on a Cosmos II a few weeks ago. What a giant this case is!
> 
> No color coordination here either. I'm just kind of obsessed with cleanliness right now.
> 
> ...





Whadda you think about the TridentX kit? I got one from G.Skill before they launched, and have been using them in my motherboard reviews, but have yet to do a proper review of them.


----------



## Tardan (Jul 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Whadda you think about the TridentX kit? I got one from G.Skill before they launched, and have been using them in my motherboard reviews, but have yet to do a proper review of them.



Rock solid so far! Can't say I'm too familiar with the specifics on what makes good RAM though.  All I do is mostly game out so I can't say I notice too much of a difference from G.Skill 1600 MHz I have on my other computer.

No errors in memtest = happy me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just installed a new radiator and tidied up the inside a bit.






Excuse quality using an ICS rom on my phone and ICS doesn't work very well with my phone


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm liking the TT Armor there!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 8, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I'm liking the TT Armor there!



I'm in the process of modding it, just want to get my cooling system up to scratch first. Seems my pump is no good 

Things still to do :

Tidy up cuts I've already made.

Paint it black

Proper Tubing fittings etc instead of my ghetto cacophony of bits and bobs.

Paint Radiator shroud? 

Get water cooling components that can fit inside the case.

Cable extensions so I can hide all the wires, airflow wise they're out the way but they look so horrible!


----------



## Techtu (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally looking more "normal" - temps haven't dropped as much as they usually would though :s


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Finally looking more "normal" - temps haven't dropped as much as they usually would though :s
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/P7060066[1].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/P7060065[1].jpg



Nice clean up job!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 8, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Finally looking more "normal" - temps haven't dropped as much as they usually would though :s
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/P7060066[1].jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120707/P7060065[1].jpg



Looks much better now it lacks the dust good job


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 8, 2012)

Disregard pump and reservoir from last picture!

Got an EK 800LPH pump on the way from ebay : ] Also picked up a water cooled 460 for £55 which I'll be nicking the block from and then selling for the card with a heat-sink instead for £55.

Getting an awful lot of "free" upgrades recently thanks to a keen eye and to much time on my hands


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 8, 2012)

lapping time! Can I borrow some elbow grease?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> lapping time! Can I borrow some elbow grease?
> 
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/1423/img0441mr.jpg



What we lapping?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2012)

Not much of a change, but I filed out three rivets and removed the HDD cage; if the tubes on the Kuhler 620 are long enough I'll mount the rad in the front, if not I'll install a 120mm intake fan.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 8, 2012)

So...I got a new monitor I love it lol..it may not be the latest thing but.. definitely better my old Dell Flat Panel xD



it is a LG Flatron IPS226. 
And I colour madness in my computer lol!
[That photo I shot with a Motorola DROID4]

the computer itself


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> So...I got a new monitor I love it lol..it may not be the latest thing but.. definitely better my old Dell Flat Panel xD
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47740&stc=1&d=1341780329
> it is a LG Flatron IPS226.
> And I colour madness in my computer lol!
> ...



Gotta pm me where you found it! 


Looks good man


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 8, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> So...I got a new monitor I love it lol..it may not be the latest thing but.. definitely better my old Dell Flat Panel xD
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47740&stc=1&d=1341780329
> it is a LG Flatron IPS226.
> And I colour madness in my computer lol!
> ...



Close up shows a little cable madness going on in there too!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes?:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120706/012.jpg



A new mic and a case?  I'm starting to wonder who you are
Looks super.


I took my computer out to the garage, today, for some much needed cleaning.  Not much change since my last pics, other than the bottom rad now exhausts, and I painted my crossfire cable.  The front panel looks much cleaner than in the 3/4 shot, that pesky brushed aluminum shows everything.  Thankfully, it's much quieter now.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What we lapping?



QX6800 ES  
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2668757&postcount=21016


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 9, 2012)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> So...I got a new monitor I love it lol..it may not be the latest thing but.. definitely better my old Dell Flat Panel xD
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47740&stc=1&d=1341780329
> it is a LG Flatron IPS226.
> And I colour madness in my computer lol!
> ...




Nice equality sticker you've got there


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> Gotta pm me where you found it!
> 
> 
> Looks good man


Thanks.
I got mine at an awesome place called Fry's Electronics lol. I was in clearance for $123.24..I was like...yes please xD 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Close up shows a little cable madness going on in there too!


Ha...I Got a new power supply...so I was like....plug it in and DGAF about management xD


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> QX6800 ES
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2668757&postcount=21016



you gonna lap processor?
i prefer lap the heatsink than processor


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2012)

If you looked at the thread you'd see the CPU is a little scratched up, so he's trying to smooth it out.


----------



## Frenzic (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all, this is my 1st post at tpu, il be posting some pics of my rig soon, nothin special but thought id share it with you guys, thnx


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2012)

t_ski said:


> If you looked at the thread you'd see the CPU is a little scratched up, so he's trying to smooth it out.


using 400 and 600 sand paper, that rough for processor
i prefer 1000 or more that looks safer



Frenzic said:


> Hi all, this is my 1st post at tpu, il be posting some pics of my rig soon, nothin special but thought id share it with you guys, thnx


welcome to TPU, have a nice time here


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 9, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> using 400 and 600 sand paper, that rough for processor
> i prefer 1000 or more that looks safer
> 
> 
> welcome to TPU, have a nice time here



I use 400 > 600 > 800 > 1200 > 2000

Looking good


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

Beautiful lap job you got there!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2012)

that's a good lap job nice mirror finish no all you need to do is lap the HS the same way aswell (or get it gold plated)


----------



## Techtu (Jul 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I use 400 > 600 > 800 > 1200 > 2000
> 
> Looking good
> 
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/4715/img8510i.jpg



Great job you've done there! Are you lapping the cooler too?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 9, 2012)

awesome job! and sweet Metroid poster you got


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I use 400 > 600 > 800 > 1200 > 2000
> 
> Looking good
> 
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/4715/img8510i.jpg



cool, you made it
i hope you didnt sand it too much 
after that, lapping your heatsink too, use good thermal paste and lets see how it works


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

5770 Xfire!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2012)

Cooler Master CM590?  Nice rig, just clean up the bottom cables a bit more!


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 5770 Xfire!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/IMAG0028.jpg
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/WorkPC/2600Kxfire.png



cool I didn't know you could use HD5770's in WCG last time I tried it said no way because the GPU's lacked double precision math processing looks like I maight have to give it another go then


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> cool I didn't know you could use HD5770's in WCG last time I tried it said no way because the GPU's lacked double precision math processing looks like I maight have to give it another go then



I don't use them in WCG just for games


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

FYI- Brandon, be careful with the cooler on the ASUS card, that fan cut me pretty decently once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> FYI- Brandon, be careful with the cooler on the ASUS card, that fan cut me pretty decently once.



LOL I had it running kombuster and its not that loud but did get up to almost 90 degrees.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, and that's with MX-2. As well RAM sinks on the back mem chips. I used the other ram sinks on the VRMs to keep them cool. As they won't work with the stock cooler on the other mem chips.

That cooler works okay. Enough to get the job done anyways.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> using 400 and 600 sand paper, that rough for processor
> i prefer 1000 or more that looks safer



It really depends on the scratches you're trying to remove.  if you have a huge, deep scratch you'll lose an arm trying to sand it out.  I've started with 80 grit on heatsinks before because they were so bad to start with.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I don't use them in WCG just for games



ah OK I just assumed  that you were showing em off crunching with WCG in the screenie


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, here's my man cave as of about 5 minutes ago, playing metro 2033. Terrible game. I am uninstalling it promptly. 







I am buying more lava lamps, another plasma ball and some neon signs, as well as disco/christmas lights.    gotta have the right atmosphere for your mancave...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 10, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Well, here's my man cave as of about 5 minutes ago, playing metro 2033. Terrible game. I am uninstalling it promptly.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4oayw.jpg
> 
> I am buying more lava lamps, another plasma ball and some neon signs, as well as disco/christmas lights.    gotta have the right atmosphere for your mancave...



D: Metro 2033 is an amazing game!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I am buying more lava lamps, another plasma ball and some neon signs, as well as disco/christmas lights.    gotta have the right atmosphere for your mancave...



don't forget the gold chains and the hairy chest showing through the half buttoned up shirt


----------



## Techtu (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> cool I didn't know you could use HD5770's in WCG last time I tried it said no way because the GPU's lacked double precision math processing looks like I maight have to give it another go then



You can use them with Wcg now. I have one xfx 5770 in one of my crunchers and it got 12 betas yesterday and tore through them like nothing, 0.03 per result.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jul 11, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> It get's real dry here in the winter months...so when I put a rig together in the winter I always remove my socks and wet my hair. Works like a charm. And motherbaords always sit on the anti-static bags they came in until the get installed - humid or not.



just so you know an anti static bag protects its innards from harm by allowing the electricity to ride along the outside of the bag......puting your mobo on it is no different than putting it on tin-foil


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2012)

I3-530 @ 4Ghz with XFX 8800 Ultra!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2012)

New lappy after 6 months of owning my other one. I gave it to my mother since I'm amazingly nice.


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 12, 2012)

My rig is still incomplete. Waiting for Corsair H100 and another GTX670 for SLI.






Very simple yet effective VGA cooler.






DIY dust filter from mosquito net.






Mesh side panel is good for ventilation, plus you don't have to worry about anyone seeing how messy it is inside


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> New lappy after 6 months of owning my other one. I gave it to my mother since I'm amazingly nice.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120711/20120712_110530.jpg
> ...



That is a nice lappy! Might I ask how much it set you back? I'm in the market for a lappy soon, trying to get some base info


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> That is a nice lappy! Might I ask how much it set you back? I'm in the market for a lappy soon, trying to get some base info



I got it for $669 on a great deal! They had 2 left in stock and arrived out the shop before they openened to get it! Normal price is around $850-900

It's got an i5 2450m, 8GB of DDR3 and a GT 640m. It's actually peforms really well. I can play Bf3 at low 50-60fps and medium 30-40fps at the native res and this is in 64 man servers on caspian. 

Here it is:  Aspire V3
Aspire V3-571G-52454G75Makk ( NX.RZJSA.004 )
849 AUD (This is not my lappies exact model)

Mine has the upgraded 2GB GT 640M instead of the 1GB GT 630M and 8GB of DDR3.

That's the 640m.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

Finally got around to doing some CM....

Before:






After:


----------



## Techtu (Jul 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Finally got around to doing some CM....
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Looks better 

I'd personally have the GPU power cable routed through the bottom with the PSU cables but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Looks better
> 
> I'd personally have the GPU power cable routed through the bottom with the PSU cables but that's just my personal preference.



In the second picture it looks like he's done that.

The first picture was probably taken after he first installed the card or something .


----------



## Techtu (Jul 12, 2012)

Not to sound cocky or anything but... No it isn't, it's still to the side. 

In the first pic he has it going through the HDD cage, the second image show's it being down the outside of the HDD cage.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Not to sound cocky or anything but... No it isn't, it's still to the side.
> 
> In the first pic he has it going through the HDD cage, the second image show's it being down the outside of the HDD cage.



Alas sir your are mistaken.

I've highlighted only cables that could be GPU power cables, they go into the first cable management slot. ( fairly certain it's the pink highlighted cables)

The cable going around the HDD cages is a power cable bundle  or IDE or something.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 12, 2012)

Oppsie, we're on about differen't cables, here's what I ment in green.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Oppsie, we're on about differen't cables, here's what I ment in green.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120712/004906.jpg



That's the cables I highlighted in pink , it goes in the bottom management hole, then it comes out of the next management hole.

I'm fairly certain anyway 


Not that it matters anyway, just a friendly who has the best eyes contest 


If you compare his first picture to his last you can see the pink and red highlighted cables have been routed as well as taped/joined together. 

And the pink highlighted cables are the GPU power cables so they must be routed in the way I described unless there's some magic going on! lol


----------



## Techtu (Jul 12, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> That's the cables I highlighted in pink , it goes in the bottom management hole, then it comes out of the next management hole.
> 
> I'm fairly certain anyway
> 
> ...



I'd say it's the same cable too, was just saying I think it would be better going in the bottom but also coming back out the bottom the GPU.

Complete mix up here I agree  An honestly my eye's are horrid, I shouldn't try point out anything to anyone


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> was just saying I think it would be better going in the bottom but also coming back out the bottom the GPU.



I'm sorry, but not even I can read that


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2012)

Hahaha yes you are both right.

@Pantherx12: The red cables you highlightes are the PCIe power cables, the pink ones are the SATA power connectors.

@Techtu: I route all cables back out through a routing hole as close to the level to where they will be plugged into on the board.

It only makes the most logical sense. It also helps prevent wires getting mixed up and tangled with other wires while doing maintenece/cleaning/upgrading. Your way would have those GPU cables passing through the 2 front USB3 port wires, 3 SATA cables and the PWR/RST/LED/HDD wire. I also have it set up to acommodate the 2nd HD 7970 I will be installing next month.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> @Pantherx12: The red cables you highlightes are the PCIe power cables, the pink ones are the SATA power connectors.



Damn! I was matching up the colour of the plugs, wasn't until you said this I realised they they often have different colours each end


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

Changes!

A bit of benching, for fun. QUADFIRE!!!:







Then, 24/7 config. Not yet done, need to get fans yet, among few other things.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes!
> 
> A bit of benching, for fun. QUADFIRE!!!:
> 
> ...



Didn't you get a bunch 5850s a few months ago? lol

Also, I got some new stuff!


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Changes!
> 
> A bit of benching, for fun. QUADFIRE!!!:
> 
> ...



That fourth card has some wicked camo skills


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Didn't you get a bunch 5850s a few months ago? lol
> 
> Also, I got some new stuff!
> http://i.imgur.com/sH7cbh.jpg



Nice fans! And yeah, you can see the 5850's in the background on the left, in the FX-8150 rig.



Thrackan said:


> That fourth card has some wicked camo skills




  That it does. That's the card I use for reviews, so it really doesn't belong, and is trying to hide! 

It did help me get over 50k in Vantage though!

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4186171


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice fans! And yeah, you can see the 5850's in the background on the left, in the FX-8150 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh my. take that XFX one out. doesnt match I like what it looks like with just the 3 reference!

You still need to ditch all 3 and get a GTX690 though.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 13, 2012)

I had to take a third look just to notice the fourth card in that pic, and I doubt that's its permanent home.

@Kevin - Nice Nerf headset


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 13, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I had to take a third look just to notice the fourth card in that pic, and I doubt that's its permanent home.
> 
> @Kevin - Nice Nerf headset



It's Nerf or nothing.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Moved the rad to the front of the case so I could run push/pull...it's actually held in place with cable ties for now, but seems to work fine


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have that same GTS 450 but the fan died and i have a low profile 80MM on there almost dead silent and cools nicely!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have that same GTS 450 but the fan died and i have a low profile 80MM on there almost dead silent and cools nicely!



A Palit?  It's done well for games for me thus far...I actually have a 92mm on the side panel right above it as exhaust...I'm trying to deal with the probably ~150w that's getting thrown off by the radiator.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://i.imgur.com/2j8PU.jpg
> Moved the rad to the front of the case so I could run push/pull...it's actually held in place with cable ties for now, but seems to work fine




never underestimate the power of cable ties 

to help with the excess heat in the case you could still do push/pull from that 120mm fan on the back it just takes putting the second fan (pull) on the outside of the case (you may need to cut out the fan grill though)


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> never underestimate the power of cable ties
> 
> to help with the excess heat in the case you could still do push/pull from that 120mm fan on the back it just takes putting the second fan (pull) on the outside of the case (you may need to cut out the fan grill though)



I tried that, but then the rad would have to go directly against the back of the case...and I'm not sure how to squish it there.  Maybe if I de-rivet the tiny piece right above the back fan, then it could be made to work


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 15, 2012)

cleaned the case.

sleeved some stuff.











(yes i know gpu isnt installed, GPU was block the view so i left it out while taking the pics)


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I tried that, but then the rad would have to go directly against the back of the case...and I'm not sure how to squish it there.  Maybe if I de-rivet the tiny piece right above the back fan, then it could be made to work



Does it not just fit anyways?

The only trouble I've had with AIO water coolers is cases with horizontal support bars. ( Old TT cases need the bar cut away in order to fit these)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 16, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> cleaned the case.
> 
> sleeved some stuff.
> 
> ...



Wow, it's amazing to see how much you've upgraded.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 16, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Does it not just fit anyways?
> 
> The only trouble I've had with AIO water coolers is cases with horizontal support bars. ( Old TT cases need the bar cut away in order to fit these)



Nah, there's a small steel piece riveted on that is for the tool-less side panel attachment (which I don't like).  Even if I remove that, I don't think that there is enough space under the PSU & above the indentation for the expansion slots


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2012)

Getting close to finishing my Build..... Now just to add my Modded Corsair 800D and Sleeve my PSU. But here are some update pics....
*Anyone who Wants to see more here's a link....    Please rate*


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Getting close to finishing my Build..... Now just to add my Modded Corsair 800D and Sleeve my PSU. But here are some update pics....
> *Anyone who Wants to see more here's a link....    Please rate*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47848&stc=1&d=1342407380
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47845&stc=1&d=1342407327
> ...



that blue glow all around looks neat!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Wow, it's amazing to see how much *you've upgraded*.


thanks to a lot of nice people here at TPU!!


did u notice i modded the stock cooler to make it silent? and vibration free?


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 16, 2012)

Can't really tell it from those angles...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Then, 24/7 config. Not yet done, need to get fans yet, among few other things.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47777&stc=1&d=1342120777



The only problem I see is too many SSD's.  Let me help you with that by taking a few off your hands...



[Ion] said:


> http://i.imgur.com/2j8PU.jpg
> Moved the rad to the front of the case so I could run push/pull...it's actually held in place with cable ties for now, but seems to work fine



That's a cute picture of you in the corner...



20mmrain said:


> Getting close to finishing my Build..... Now just to add my Modded Corsair 800D and Sleeve my PSU. But here are some update pics....
> *Anyone who Wants to see more here's a link....    Please rate*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47848&stc=1&d=1342407380
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47845&stc=1&d=1342407327
> ...



The only thing I would have done different would have been to turn the top rad around so the tubes were at the front.  Then the CPU out tube could go straight into the top GPU.  Would have given you a slightly cleaner look.  It's pretty clean though as it is.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The only thing I would have done different would have been to turn the top rad around so the tubes were at the front.  Then the CPU out tube could go straight into the top GPU.  Would have given you a slightly cleaner look.  It's pretty clean though as it is.



His GPU blocks are so sick though...


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The only problem I see is too many SSD's.  Let me help you with that by taking a few off your hands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the responses guys.... Yeah I battled with that thought. ....However I still might do that when I transfer to my Corsair 800D


----------



## phill (Jul 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> The only problem I see is too many SSD's.  Let me help you with that by taking a few off your hands...



How many do you think is too many??


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 16, 2012)

Waiting for my socket 1155 mount for my EVAP...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 16, 2012)

antuk15 said:


> Waiting for my socket 1155 mount for my EVAP...
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0046.jpg
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0054.jpg



Wow, an original Lian-Li/Phase case. I haven't even seen one of those in years... it's beautiful!
Btw, you may want to update your specs with that beautiful new computer


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Getting close to finishing my Build..... Now just to add my Modded Corsair 800D and Sleeve my PSU. But here are some update pics....
> *Anyone who Wants to see more here's a link....    Please rate*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47848&stc=1&d=1342407380
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47845&stc=1&d=1342407327
> ...



That's ironic, I've been wanting to swap up my modded Corsair for a Switch 810


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 16, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> That's ironic, I've been wanting to swap up my modded Corsair for a Switch 810



LOL Funny.... I originally picked up the Switch 810 with the idea of modding it. What stopped me was getting a brand new 800D for free.


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Was cleaning up so i figured i'd share my mess, 
me likes it in the dark


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to be like that cramped and cable mess


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I think its missing something...






my desk with rando parts on it (moving my main rig to the i7)


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of my linux media server I threw together with some extra parts and a bunch of HDDs.






Specs:
Biostar 790gx motherboard
Amd AM3 5200 x2 cpu
4gb Ram
Asus Ati Radeon 5450
Hauppauge HVR-1800
3x 1tb WD Green Drives
2x 2tb WD Green Drives

Software: XBMCBuntu, TVHeadend, ZSnes, Samba, etc.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

I sold my GTS450 earlier today...I think my system is a bit...unbalanced now


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 17, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I sold my GTS450 earlier today...I think my system is a bit...unbalanced now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120716/CPU_GPU.png



Sigh.... Well what you got planned to buy next???


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Sigh.... Well what you got planned to buy next???



Probably a used GTX460...even the GTS450 was overkill, but I bought it for $50 and re-sold it (as part of a C2D system) for basically twice that.  I figure I might as well jump on the opportunity to get something faster


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jul 17, 2012)

Latest pic of mine sorry for bad quality its cell pic.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Leak testing atm^^











Going to let it run  over night.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2012)

I normally find if it doesn't leak within 10 minutes then your good to go...  I've not had any problems with leaks happening I must admit...

How long was it left running for??


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2012)

phill said:


> How many do you think is too many??



For Dave, one is too many (cheap attempt to have him send me his extras  )


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2012)

Well that's understandable 

I'm trying to sell my Adaptec 5805 and my 8 SAS drives so I can buy one or two


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> For Dave, one is too many (cheap attempt to have him send me his extras  )



Well, one is for OS installs(Corsair ForceGT 60 GB), one for SATA 3 Gb/s testing(Corsair F60 60 GB), and one for SATA 6 Gb/s testing(Crucial M4 128 GB). Can't do reviews without them, so contrary to your thoughts, three is not enough!


The fourth, of course, is my personal drive, but it's still getting used in reviews. I need another, so I can RAID the dual Crucial M4's!!!


No extras here!


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2012)

And there was me thinking about replacing my 8 SAS Seagate Cheetah's with 8 M4's!!


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 18, 2012)

Work in progress 3.6ghz atm^^


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 18, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Work in progress 3.6ghz atm^^
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120718/IMG271.jpg



What setup is that? it doesn't match your system specs as I can clearly see "ASRock" on one of the VRM heatsinks on the mobo.
How are temps?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 18, 2012)

i7 920 asrock extreme x58 8 gb 1600 new to intel so have no idea what im doing buy trying to hit 4ghz idel seems high 34-41 deg and load 58-62deg. the mobo is damage so i don't know if 4ghz can be done.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, one is for OS installs(Corsair ForceGT 60 GB), one for SATA 3 Gb/s testing(Corsair F60 60 GB), and one for SATA 6 Gb/s testing(Crucial M4 128 GB). Can't do reviews without them, so contrary to your thoughts, three is not enough!
> 
> 
> The fourth, of course, is my personal drive, but it's still getting used in reviews. I need another, so I can RAID the dual Crucial M4's!!!
> ...



:'(


----------



## ranviper (Jul 19, 2012)

Took this yesterday, and is how she sits.


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 19, 2012)

edit* better pics














Not gona win any awards, but I am happy with how operation cheap skate turned out 

Only spent $550 for the cpu, mobo, gpu, memory, ssd, and case along with the drives, psu, and heatsink I already had. This Lian Li case with aluminium paneling looks so much classier on the outside than all the gaudy plastic cases I've had over the years too.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 19, 2012)

you've done a great job, it's nice and tidy ok it could with a black interior but $550 you've done bloody well I say


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

Zen_ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/3wYWb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/REIY1.jpg
> 
> Not gona win any awards, but I am happy with how operation cheap skate turned out
> ...



It looks clean enough to preform surgery in



ranviper said:


> Took this yesterday, and is how she sits.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/89/8980b9bd_DSCN4971.jpeg



Love the angle of that shot.


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2012)

Zen_ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/3wYWb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/REIY1.jpg
> 
> Not gona win any awards, but I am happy with how operation cheap skate turned out
> ...



You must be very happy with the rig   Congrats on building it   It looks an awesome build


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 19, 2012)

Got another GTX670. Strangly enough, I don't feel the need to put it in SLI just yet. 
Most of the games I'm playing are old and less demanding. A single card could handle them easily even at max setting.






Decided to put another HDD cage back in so I can add more HDD in the future.






Tidied up cables a bit. My 'VGA fan' now is secured in place with duck tape.






Cable management is difficult at the back of HDD cage, where space is very limited.






My new mouse!!! Corsair M60 is so darn beautiful with aluminium unibody. It's very comfortable too.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 19, 2012)

nice setup u ve got there silapakorn!

case is one of my favs. & that Galaxy card looks cool.. u should have bought 2 of the same!


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 19, 2012)

NHKS said:


> nice setup u ve got there silapakorn!
> 
> case is one of my favs. & that Galaxy card looks cool.. u should have bought 2 of the same!



They are the same, dude.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> i7 920 asrock extreme x58 8 gb 1600 new to intel so have no idea what im doing buy trying to hit 4ghz idel seems high 34-41 deg and load 58-62deg. the mobo is damage so i don't know if 4ghz can be done.



nice!
you should be able to keep pushing with temps like that.
41 idle is slightly high but 62 load is great. you needn't be concerned about temps until ~75 depending on preference.
how exactly is the mobo damaged? I had a "damaged" x48 board(both LAN controllers and audio went POOF!) that pushed my b3 q6600 to 3.6 stable.


----------



## theeldest (Jul 19, 2012)

My final upgrade pics will be coming shortly!! Ah, that's a good feeling.

I just ordered my 2nd and 3rd monitors yesterday (Dell U2412m).

And I just realized my most recent picture is with my Samsung 22" monitor, not my current single Dell 24".

Well, use your imagination. The monitors shipped this morning.

View attachment 43882


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> Got another GTX670. Strangly enough, I don't feel the need to put it in SLI just yet.
> Most of the games I'm playing are old and less demanding. A single card could handle them easily even at max setting.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120719/P1000180.jpg
> ...



Hey, that's my mouse! Beware though, don't use it at an angle it will fuck with your wrist.


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2012)

antuk15 said:


> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0021.jpg
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0026.jpg
> 
> ...



yep, i'm jealous.
Did it come with a heating pad for the back of the socket or did you have to insulate like crazy?


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> yep, i'm jealous.
> Did it come with a heating pad for the back of the socket or did you have to insulate like crazy?



3 layers of liquid tape, armaflex tape and a few J cloths..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2012)

Would you mind sharing where you found one new?
How loud is the compressor?


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Would you mind sharing where you found one new?
> How loud is the compressor?



Ebay, it's quiet to be honest


----------



## R00kie (Jul 19, 2012)

antuk15, may I ask you how's it called? I see it's a Lian Li case but what's its model?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 19, 2012)

antuk15 said:


> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0021.jpg
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMAG0026.jpg
> 
> ...



wow you have found the prometeia xd http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1793
its very cool but how much is power consumption?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 19, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> antuk15, may I ask you how's it called? I see it's a Lian Li case but what's its model?



I _THINK_ it's an old pc07


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's the old PC-7B mated with a Mach 2 GT Phase unit.

Prometeia made a Lian Li kit for the Mach 2 that made it look like a Lian Li case, you buy them both separate and the case bolts to the top of the phase unit.

The phase unit is not stock and has had a lot of work carried out, it easily handles 300w heat load and my 2500k even at 5.3Ghz @ 1.5v only increases the temps by 6c under Intel burn test.

Power consumption is ok, maybe an extra £10-15 a month but it's worth it for the coolness and extra performance it brings.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 19, 2012)

well greetings for the mach 2 xd i have saw more time ago but is difficult to find and very expensive ,but is worth it, better than spend money for liquid nitrogen and stuff xd


----------



## R00kie (Jul 19, 2012)

well, yeah, congratulations on a great buy antuk!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 20, 2012)

antuk15 said:


> It's the old PC-7B mated with a Mach 2 GT Phase unit.
> 
> Prometeia made a Lian Li kit for the Mach 2 that made it look like a Lian Li case, you buy them both separate and the case bolts to the top of the phase unit.
> 
> ...



Found your vid's on youtube, did you ever figure out what the popping noise was? that sounds disconcerting and it does add a fair bit of noise from just your liquid setup but its really not that bad, sounds kinda like a server room


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 20, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Found your vid's on youtube, did you ever figure out what the popping noise was? that sounds disconcerting and it does add a fair bit of noise from just your liquid setup but its really not that bad, sounds kinda like a server room



It's because my 2500k does produce enough heat to evaporate all of the refridgerant so it floods back.

It's been fixed now though, had a tiny bit of gas removed and turned my 2500k dial up to 11 so now its kicks out enough heat.

And its not that loud, my phone amplifies it and makes it sound louder then it actually is.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2012)

antuk15 said:


> It's because my 2500k does produce enough heat to evaporate all of the refridgerant so it floods back.
> 
> *It's been fixed now though, had a tiny bit of gas removed and turned my 2500k dial up to 11 so now its kicks out enough heat.*
> 
> And its not that loud, my phone amplifies it and makes it sound louder then it actually is.



What are you running it at?


----------



## antuk15 (Jul 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> What are you running it at?



5.5Ghz


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Getting a new case soon so I'm getting everything ready to go






... I need to clean my stuff.....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Getting a new case soon so I'm getting everything ready to go
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/2012-07-20_16-33-35_HDR1.jpg
> 
> ... I need to clean my stuff.....



Yes, yes you do


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Yes, yes you do
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120720/SAM_0873.jpg




What you got there?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> What you got there?



Haven't managed to find a box big enough yet  was thinking of unwrapping the mobo tray to use as a testbench but now I've wrapped it it feels like I'm unwrapping someone else's Christmas presents


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

A real Man-Cave, with real rock!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 20, 2012)

Where is Dave and what did you do with/to him? haha

Nice setup


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A real Man-Cave, with real rock!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47883&stc=1&d=1342812152



Are those your panties underneath the Rubbermaid container?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Are those your panties underneath the Rubbermaid container?



Ha, that's my wife's hair tie/babushka thingie, not panties.  Keep in mind I'm married with 4 kids, and if that was panties, that'd not be cool  I didn't even give a second thought to that being there, but you can think it's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2012)

Dave, what mousepad is that?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Dave, what mousepad is that?



For you, and t_ski  :


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmm. I see a couple of ROG boxes, but no RIVE. What's the deal, man?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 20, 2012)

ASUS never sent me RIVE? They sent me P9X79 Deluxe, which is a great board, but doesn't offer x16/x8/x16 for triple VGAs, so I've moved to another board in my gaming rig now, the ASRock X79 Fatal1ty Champion, but that might be on it's way outta my rig too.

Got a Maximus V Gene and a Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX though. Gonna get the Formula powered up today, you can see it in the test bench in the background with VGAs installed under the Dell 30-inch...just need to mount the H100 to it. I'm very eager to try out the ThunderFX USB audio amplifier! Review of the Formula in a couple of weeks, Gene has been live for a couple of weeks now at least!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ill post new pictures of my setup when I get dual monitors set up. Thats if i do actually do dual monitors. I might end up just ditching my samsung monitor. Its so inferior compared to this new Dell IPS.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Haven't managed to find a box big enough yet  was thinking of unwrapping the mobo tray to use as a testbench but now I've wrapped it it feels like I'm unwrapping someone else's Christmas presents



Oh that's my new case is it? 

Man, do you work for a packing company or something that's perfect! 



By the by, I've some air in my pump, anyone got protips to get it out? I've tried shaking it and turning it etc already ( could try again though  ) I've also put the cap on the res and positioned it so it's directly above as well.

The noise is incredibly noisy! Worst thing is the air cleared the pump when I was leak testing but I leaked and lost all my water XD


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Ill post new pictures of my setup when I get dual monitors set up. Thats if i do actually do dual monitors. I might end up just ditching my samsung monitor. Its so inferior compared to this new Dell IPS.



Thats what I did to my old Samsung when I got my U2412M


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> For you, and t_ski  :
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47884&stc=1&d=1342813797



All I see is a pair of panties below the word "Glide."
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2012)

Not really my PC ATM, but my keyboard ATM. 

- Filco Majestouch 2 / Ten Keyless / Cherry MX Brown Switches
- Custom keycap set made at wasdkeyboards.com

See if you can find what I changed from the standard. 











(FiTH is the gaming group I've been apart of for about 9-10 years. Old school.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2012)

BEAST Mode FTW!?!?!?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

What does beast mode do!?

On my keyboard it opens up the start menu lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2012)

It's so insane, I can't even tell you guys what it does.
There's more funnies btw, keep looking.


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2012)

DEL Taco. good one. 

I'm gonna look that site up and check them out. sweet job on that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think the Home Slice key is the nicest touch.

Normally I don't care for quirky things like that but by golly  do I want to customise my keyboard now lol

Or better yet, other peoples keyboards without them knowing!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 21, 2012)

ESCape
TaB
Space = fifth
End is nigh
1!1!!1!!1


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2012)

Here was the rest I did.

tab key = TaB (like the soda)
1/! key = 1/!1!!1
Home key = Home slice
End key = End is nigh
Shift keys = ^ Shift
Backspace = Backspace <---- instead of a typical arrow.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 21, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> ESCape
> TaB
> Space = fifth
> End is nigh
> 1!1!!1!!1



10 pts for you.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2012)

Quick shot of my other computer I am putting together. Will have a CX430 powering it and a 1TB Samsung F3 for storage. Not pleased with Corsair's Customer Service although you probably can't tell with the parts I used.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> A real Man-Cave, with real rock!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47883&stc=1&d=1342812152



keep everything three feet up and you will be fine.  Call me if this rain gets too much water down there.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> keep everything three feet up and you will be fine.  Call me if this rain gets too much water down there.





Last week's 20-minutes of rain that flooded the city rain gave me about 12 litres of water on the basement floor, on the other side of the house. Parked my dehumidifier right by where the water came into the house, got another 30 litres outta the air. I got lucky, but many others did not. Crazy week, that one. Heat far too high, couldn't run PCs, then the rain and flooding, then the smoke from forest fires that made me think the house was on fire when I woke up. You must be busy!!!


Plus apparantly some hooker left her panties on my desk.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Last week's 20-minutes of rain that flooded the city rain gave me about 12 litres of water on the basement floor, on the other side of the house. Parked my dehumidifier right by where the water came into the house, got another 30 litres outta the air. I got lucky, but many others did not. Crazy week, that one. Heat far too high, couldn't run PCs, then the rain and flooding, then the smoke from forest fires that made me think the house was on fire when I woke up. You must be busy!!!
> 
> 
> *Plus apparantly some hooker left her panties on my desk. *


pics or didn't happen


----------



## Tardan (Jul 21, 2012)

Threw my GTX 680 on my 2500k rig and got myself a little present! 










Yes, I did tidy up my cables a bit more. Thanks for noticing! 

Going to play around with these cards and see what performance I can squeeze out of them. So far it's been treating me good though!


----------



## SaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all 
What do u think about my pc?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> For you, and t_ski  :
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47884&stc=1&d=1342813797



I still say they look like panties.  If they're your wife's, then that cool, too.  I wouldn't mind having my wife's panties on my desk


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still say they look like panties.  If they're your wife's, then that cool, too.  I wouldn't mind having my wife's panties on my desk
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8467/blue1v.jpg
> 
> ...



Is their anything that even requires that much power even with eyefinity setups


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still say they look like panties.  If they're your wife's, then that cool, too.  I wouldn't mind having my wife's panties on my desk
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8467/blue1v.jpg
> 
> ...



Lets see some benchmarks from those babies..... 3Dmark 11 and vantage


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2012)

t_ski, is that readout for internal case temps of coolant temps?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my new cruncher, I7-920 with Gigabyte X58!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Is their anything that even requires that much power even with eyefinity setups



It plays MS Solitaire very smoothly 



20mmrain said:


> Lets see some benchmarks from those babies..... 3Dmark 11 and vantage



From my TJ-07 build log:



t_ski said:


> Since I last posted, I have added a third 7970.  Everything is running fine and smooth, but I have not bothered to OC anything now.  So much power and I don't use it to its full extent most of the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> t_ski, is that readout for internal case temps of coolant temps?



The LCD is water temp at the res (before the 120mm rad and pump).


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 22, 2012)

t_ski said:


> It plays MS Solitaire very smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good man let me do a couple.... Interested to see how close 3 GTX 680's really are to 3 HD7970's.... Like I have been telling everyone


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 22, 2012)

Here they are @ stock with i7 3770K @ 4.5ghz speeds.... these cards are really close!
Sorry about the Notice in front of GPU-Z on this one...But you get the point...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine would higher that the other ones I posted if I OC'ed the CPU to match what you've got.  IIRC, I had the CPU up to 4.8GHz just using AutoTune.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2012)

Update again...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Update again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120723/029.jpg



is that a Z77 board i spot ? what happened to good ol' SB-E  

also how is the quality of the audio of the Supreme FX IV  vs  the SoundCore 3D on the X79 ?

I REALLY REALLY love the placement of the post LED on that board


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Mine would higher that the other ones I posted if I OC'ed the CPU to match what you've got.  IIRC, I had the CPU up to 4.8GHz just using AutoTune.



You should do it.....How ever if you look at the CPU scores right now they are fairly close to each other. But really the CPU scores are not what I wanted to compare. considering your using a i7 3930K and I am using a i7 3770K.....I fully expect your P score to increase with overclocking your CPU. However I am comparing the GPU score.
Normally my GPU is 60K with all 3 @ stock. This run was a little short for some reason. And 27K on 3d mark 11 again a little short for some reason .... could be because I was gaming for  3 hours right before running these.

Anyway.....

Overclock your CPU and rerun the benchmarks..... we can compare the GPU score again. I still got more room on my CPU as well 

So here.... try these settings and see what scores you get.... then I'll run the same tonight and compare.....
1. Stock video card run with CPU overclock to 4.5 ghz.
2. Run with overclocked CPU to 4.5 Ghz and Video cards to max overclock
3. Run with overclock to 1100/core (I will match core clocks) We can then test Shader power vs Cuda power.

Again just trying to give an overall high level comparison between these cards.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Update again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120723/029.jpg



What size barbs are those on the that motherboard? Can they be changed?


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 23, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> What size barbs are those on the that motherboard? Can they be changed?



they're 3/8ths, but I'm not sure if they can be changed or not.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I still say they look like panties.  If they're your wife's, then that cool, too.  I wouldn't mind having my wife's panties on my desk


I wouldn't mind having your wife's panties on my desk either, lol.



t_ski said:


> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8467/blue1v.jpg
> 
> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2640/blue2gp.jpg
> 
> ...



/sigh
I've clearly been outdone. Time to throw in another 7970 and get a catleap I guess


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Update again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120723/029.jpg



Just wanted to ask about that Z77X-UD5H u reviewed a while back:
I'm thinkin about gettin one but since I'm using Hyper X T1,clearance betwen the memory and the cooler (V6GT) could be an issue!!!
Any way u could help ?


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 23, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I wouldn't mind having your wife's panties on my desk either, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo Yeah Catleap..... I need one of them too!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Update again...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120723/029.jpg



If you got those corsair fans with the red rings on them your system will look almost like the demo one they use to show the fans off


----------



## theonedub (Jul 24, 2012)

Finished it, although I think I now want a mITX build now. Will likely look to move this one and replace it with a Bitfenix Prodigy + Asrock Z77 ITX build. 

The expanded side panels on the 500R made it super easy to close it over the extra wires (even with the sleeved extensions), Ill give Corsair credit for that.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 24, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> is that a Z77 board i spot ? what happened to good ol' SB-E
> 
> also how is the quality of the audio of the Supreme FX IV  vs  the SoundCore 3D on the X79 ?
> 
> I REALLY REALLY love the placement of the post LED on that board



You'll have to wait for the review. Audio is decent, but I have not checked test results.



20mmrain said:


> What size barbs are those on the that motherboard? Can they be changed?



No changing, unfortunately.



_ALB_R3D X said:


> Just wanted to ask about that Z77X-UD5H u reviewed a while back:
> I'm thinkin about gettin one but since I'm using Hyper X T1,clearance betwen the memory and the cooler (V6GT) could be an issue!!!
> Any way u could help ?



I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



pantherx12 said:


> If you got those corsair fans with the red rings on them your system will look almost like the demo one they use to show the fans off



Corsair fans will be added in the near future.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



Hope u get well soon and have a quick recovery


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

Get better Dave!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



Hopefully you'll have a quick recovery. Get well, Dave!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



Since no one else has said it...

...it's probably from all that fapping at the 1337 hardwarez you get...


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 24, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Since no one else has said it...
> 
> ...it's probably from all that fapping at the 1337 hardwarez you get...






Wrong arm, but yeah, you'd think, eh?


I've had a lot of down-time these past few months will all of this, and thankfully I've had lots of reviews to keep me busy and active. Few more 1155 boards to go live yet, then time for some memory, I think! Just working on clocking these TridentX sticks now!


My wife has helped me a lot with reviews the past few months, and she's pretty tolerant of all the hardware lasying around at least. She gotta puy it all together, including the rig pictured above! Next rig we do is for her!


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



Take your time and heal up proper! Sending good karma 

BIG thnx to Mrs.cadaveca for literally being the helping hands in getting the reviews out to us during the "downtime"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Wrong arm, but yeah, you'd think, eh?
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of down-time these past few months will all of this, and thankfully I've had lots of reviews to keep me busy and active. Few more 1155 boards to go live yet, then time for some memory, I think! Just working on clocking these TridentX sticks now!
> ...



Lucky to have a wife like that man.  . Most women would have thrown all the PC Parts out the window.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair fans will be added in the near future.



Damn dude you gotta stop with the fapping  next you'll be tellin us your blind 

get well quick


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> My wife has helped me a lot with reviews the past few months



That explains why her panties were on your desk...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> *Wrong arm, but yeah, you'd think, eh?*



No, it's not... I bet you sit on that hand for a few mins, then it becomes your little "strange"....



Hope for a fast recovery man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 25, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> No, it's not... I bet you sit on that hand for a few mins, then it becomes your little "strange"....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for a fast recovery man.



Likewise


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys, how are you all doing? It's been a while since I last posted, I've had a few things happen in my life that have kept me "occupied" for the last couple of months; I've really missed the TPU community, and here I am, back to post the latest update to my rig, I hope you guys like it 































So how do you guys like it? I'll upload some benchies later on, please let me know what you guys think, and if you have any suggestions as well, it's good to see you guys again


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just... wow, man  

Looks awesome. Those 680's must fly!


----------



## popswala (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome back on man. Thats some serious power there. yea we'd love to see some benchies. Is that a game your playing or wallpaper?

you thought about going water on the whole rig? seeing as thore gpus are sandwhiched together i bet the get pretty toasty except for the bottom one lol.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I might be to check in a few days. Down to one arm again, had surgery again this morning far a torn ligament in my shoulder.



I hope you get better soon, good luck, and thanks for the extra effort with your reviews 



PHaS3 said:


> Just... wow, man
> 
> Looks awesome. Those 680's must fly!



Thanks man! and I haven't even tried OCing them yet 



popswala said:


> Welcome back on man. Thats some serious power there. yea we'd love to see some benchies. Is that a game your playing or wallpaper?
> 
> you thought about going water on the whole rig? seeing as thore gpus are sandwhiched together i bet the get pretty toasty except for the bottom one lol.



Thanks bro, it's good to see you all again 

That's the "New Dawn" demo, running at 5760x1080  I think I might try a WC loop in the future, for now I just raise the fan speed to 70%, and you're right, the bottom card is running around 4~5 degrees cooler than the top one, but they don't go over 75 degrees as of yet


----------



## R00kie (Jul 25, 2012)

popswala, That's Nvidia's New Dawn tech demo - very demanding piece of art


----------



## Soup (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> ...post the latest update to my rig...



Impressive machine Warlock.
Quick question, did you consider two 690's at all? If so, why choose the 4 680's?
Just wondering.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, how are you all doing? It's been a while since I last posted, I've had a few things happen in my life that have kept me "occupied" for the last couple of months; I've really missed the TPU community, and here I am, back to post the latest update to my rig, I hope you guys like it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120725/IMG_4964.jpg
> 
> ...



I need me one of those boards!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> So how do you guys like it?



Heavy stuff. I say to myself: Holy crap, daddy!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> So how do you guys like it?



I couldn't have picked a better board myself


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> I hope you get better soon, good luck, and thanks for the extra effort with your reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus!

That is just too much GPU! haha. looks awesome though. Im going to have to try that new nvidia Demo with my 680. I overclocked my 680 just so it would do 1200 in games and that was only a 17mhz jump on the boost. It boosted to 1188 before. these 680s fly!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for all of your comments! They really mean a lot to me, I'm so glad to be part of the TPU gang! You guys rock! 



Soup said:


> Impressive machine Warlock.
> Quick question, did you consider two 690's at all? If so, why choose the 4 680's?
> Just wondering.



I got my first couple 680s when they were released back in march, the 690 was released a couple of months after that. When the 690 was released I wanted to try the step up program, but due to extremely limited availability, EVGA didn't make those boards available for upgrade, so I had to settle for a couple more 680s 



cadaveca said:


> I need me one of those boards!





Random Murderer said:


> I couldn't have picked a better board myself



Thanks guys, you can't go wrong with 40 native lanes of PCIe Gen 3 goodness, I love this board and would recommend it to anybody who's into multi GPU rigs


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 25, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks guys, you can't go wrong with 40 native lanes of PCIe Gen 3 goodness, I love this board and would recommend it to anybody who's into multi GPU rigs



Exactly the reason I bought mine, lol. Right now there are only two 7970s in my system but as soon as i get one of those Korean IPS monitors it'll have at least one 7970 more in there.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 25, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Bringing it to page 578.. lol
> 
> i7's ALIVE!
> 
> ...



I miss this rig.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 25, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I miss this rig.



Your LGA2011 rig doesn't blow it out of the water?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just finished setting this up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm missing a molex bundle so can't connect a whole bunch of stuff but this is pretty much done : ]

The PC inside will be sold but I'm keeping this case/watercooling and such.

I took pictures as I was building so might put the build log up .


Thanks to scaminatrix for the great case and coming round and helping me build it!


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Your LGA2011 rig doesn't blow it out of the water?



LOL both of those systems are so sick... that's a bit like asking if your "700HP ferrari doesn't murder your 500HP lambo?"

"I mean yeah... but... that one is yellow"


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I just finished setting this up http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/20120725_2131101.jpg
> I'm missing a molex bundle so can't connect a whole bunch of stuff but this is pretty much done : ]
> The PC inside will be sold but I'm keeping this case/watercooling and such.
> I took pictures as I was building so might put the build log up .
> Thanks to scaminatrix for the great case and coming round and helping me build it!



Tooo... sexy.... must resist fappage.....  build log would be great; I think lots of people would be interested in that crazy rad you got and how well it goes in. Gotta see it to really get the scale of the size though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I just finished setting this up http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/20120725_2131101.jpg
> 
> I'm missing a molex bundle so can't connect a whole bunch of stuff but this is pretty much done : ]
> 
> ...



You've moved your room around! That case needs spraying


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> LOL both of those systems are so sick... that's a bit like asking if your "700HP ferrari doesn't murder your 500HP lambo?"
> 
> "I mean yeah... but... that one is yellow"



Well, it depends on how you compare it. Maybe both have the same amount of power, but one is better at some tasks for the other. For example, I was driving my mother's BMW since my car needed work and it's quick and peppy and all, but it's a small 6 (2.5L) with only about 200HP and All wheel drive. I get my Saab 9-5 Aero (2.3L 4 with high output turbo,) back and it's not as peppy, but on the highway you give it some gas, that Turbo throws you back into the seat. So I think it's more like the difference between having a lot of torque and a lot of HP.

My 3820 loves multithreaded tasks, but give it a single-threaded task and a 2600k (overclocked to same clocks,) very well could do better. Not that the results very too much, but there are benefits and drawbacks to having quad-channel memory and more cache, which is usually a latency issue, but that quad-channel memory shines as soon as you hit memory hard with one, thread, two, three, and four. Any more than 2 memory heavy threads on a 2600k and it will start to slow down the other cores. (SB and IVB have better per-thread memory speeds, but SB-E has a lot of raw throughput for multithreaded tasks.)

Just my take.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Tooo... sexy.... must resist fappage.....  build log would be great; I think lots of people would be interested in that crazy rad you got and how well it goes in. Gotta see it to really get the scale of the size though.



I'll put up a build log in a bit. 



MoonPig said:


> You've moved your room around! That case needs spraying



Yeah, I move it around a lot  ( depending on where my pc get best thermal/acoustic performance ) I've found the missing molex bundle so have repositioned the panels on the case, added more fans ( any ole ones for now) and added the casters, picks soon : ]

Also, I'm not sure about painting this you know, I kinda like that it looks industrial


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Also, I'm not sure about painting this you know, I kinda like that it looks industrial



Gotta agree with you there, the raw aluminium looks pretty nice.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 26, 2012)

I just want to do this to my PC atm...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I just want to do this to my PC atm...
> http://www.suckypoems.com/wp-conten...break-computer-pc-monitor-with-keyboard12.jpg



What's up with it?

( Also I would love to see someone smash a keyboard through a CRT, it must take herculean strength )

Going to edit this post in a picture with new fan configuration.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 26, 2012)

To be honest I'm pretty lost to what is causing the problem I originally thought it was the graphics card/graphics driver but now I'm not so sure, I'm only able to boot into Windows using Safe-Mode. When I try boot normally into Windows I get either stop code 50 or 51 and this is with everything such as USB devices, testing each RAM module on it's own (also tested the RAM with Windows Memeory Test which was fine). I do have a thread about it...Here I was just going to do what Jr has suggested, not that I want to but nevermind, reinstall Windows it is.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahh that sucks man, I've no idea either : [



Updated picture anywho, eventually all fans will be black non led kinds.





( Under the case is a great place for my rolling tray XD)


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 26, 2012)

Techtu said:


> To be honest I'm pretty lost to what is causing the problem I originally thought it was the graphics card/graphics driver but now I'm not so sure, I'm only able to boot into Windows using Safe-Mode. When I try boot normally into Windows I get either stop code 50 or 51 and this is with everything such as USB devices, testing each RAM module on it's own (also tested the RAM with Windows Memeory Test which was fine). I do have a thread about it...Here I was just going to do what Jr has suggested, not that I want to but nevermind, reinstall Windows it is.



try unplugging some accessories one at a time. I had the same thing...I unplugged one fan and it stopped.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 26, 2012)

Panther I am liking the box case


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Panther I am liking the box case



Yea, it's a sexy case. Especially with the raw metal look like that. Panther, my opinion probably doesn't mater to you, but don't you dare paint that case. It will lose a lot of character if you do.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 26, 2012)

That rAw case is it an ol' MM UFO by chance? One of the first p1mp boxxes IMO and still class


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> That rAw case is it an ol' MM UFO by chance? One of the first p1mp boxxes IMO and still class



Yeah it's a U2-UFO, seems to be a slightly different type than the ones in all the reviews I've found.

Instead of 3 x 80mm on the back(the side where your water cooling etc goes) it has 2 x 120mm. 



Edit: Build log is up http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169571 no write up just yet.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120726/DSC01033.jpg



Now that is cool.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2012)

pun intended?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah it's a U2-UFO, seems to be a slightly different type than the ones in all the reviews I've found.
> 
> Instead of 3 x 80mm on the back(the side where your water cooling etc goes) it has 2 x 120mm.



Very nice cases  I think yours is like that because it's a U2, which was newer IIRC



pantherx12 said:


> Now that is cool.





sneekypeet said:


> pun intended?



Yep! +1 I haven't seen many of those tech stands before


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Yep!  1 I haven't seen many of those tech stands before



I know they were/are limited edition, mine is more limited than the rest since I changed all the yellow bits to black. That and the fact they are very near $400 keeps them out of most peoples grasp.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd buy that IN-win over the org.... that's plain sex..


----------



## spectrus77 (Jul 28, 2012)

my new gtx 670 dct. Enjoy.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I know they were/are limited edition, mine is more limited than the rest since I changed all the yellow bits to black. That and the fact they are very near $400 keeps them out of most peoples grasp.



It's damn nice! I really like the checker plate MoBo tray, looks industrial like. Plus it just doesnt look like your average square, open bench 

But then again, you aren't the average square mod either


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

Another update:


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 28, 2012)

What you using for GFX now?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> What you using for GFX now?



Gigabyte Windforce 7950 OC. Just arrived today(along with a bunch of other stuff).


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice! They keepers or you reviewing them?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nice! They keepers or you reviewing them?



Not for reviews on the card itself, but one was given to me for review purposes. Unfortunately it did not come in retail packaging. The other I bought myself.

Things are coming together, slowly, gonna have a big re-bench session real soon!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks awesome Dave


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice hardware, but those cards really do bend a lot. Needs some backplate with metal support like the new DCII models.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 28, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Nice hardware, but those cards really do bend a lot. Needs some backplate with metal support like the new DCII models.



^^ This


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

The bend is pull from the power cables. I propped up the cables, and now there is no sag.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The bend is pull from the power cables. I propped up the cables, and now there is no sag.



yeah I was going to say the cards are sagging..........like a boss! My 680 does a tiny bit too.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Gigabyte Windforce 7950 OC. Just arrived today(along with a bunch of other stuff).



Sweet, you'll be healed up and ready to go when Armored Kill is released - just save your good arm for beer tipping


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 28, 2012)

After reading many reviews(Dave's mostly) I did it...traded all AMD hardware(except for the cards) for an I5 2500K + Z77X-UD5H pics below:
Old hardware spread around:









New one come on in:









Make yourself at home 





Didn't give it a try in Battlefield yet but I think it should rock


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice trade! I am sure you wont regret it - intel is more powerful in most cases.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 28, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice upgrade!



Thanks



Laurijan said:


> Nice trade! I am sure you wont regret it - intel is more powerful in most cases.



Yeah I knew that all along...I just wanted to believe but...we all know the story:shadedshu


----------



## phill (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm loving the rigs and I can't help get excited about them!!  I'm gonna have issues with my fiancee if I'm not carefull!! 

I'm in need of some help guys...  What should I do??

I'm giving both i7's (920 @ 4.2Ghz, 6Gb of ram, the 580's and the water cooling to go with so motherboard and CPU as well) away to our son's and I have sat here (for the moment) a pair of 580's that I'd like to change at some point, 8Gb of Mushkin Blackline ram (I bought it cheap for my server rig and it worked fine) and a i7 2600k CPU that I'm told with do 5.2Ghz all day long..

I've got my quad rad's still with fans and I'm looking to build it into a system for myself....

Any suggestions would be amazing, cos I've got no clue at all!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 29, 2012)

One of my new GTX 680s was DOA 

 I tried it in SLI along with three of my other 680s and it boots into Windows and allows me to install the driver, but as soon as I start any 3D application, it randomly freezes my PC and I have to reboot it.

I also tried the card by itself on my main PC and it crashes Windows when installing the drivers, it won't boot either, unless I boot into safe mode.

I tried it on my two other PCs and the results are the same, I tested each of my other 680s and they all boot without a problem, and load 3D applications.

From all my tests I can only deduct that this is a hardware problem, as all my other cards work on my PCs without any problem.

Just contacted EVGA, and they want me to send it back for an RMA... oh well, guess I'll have to wait a little longer to benchmark my rig


----------



## Phusius (Jul 29, 2012)

Who else is jelly of Warlock?  xD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

There sure is some nice rigs in here. Makes me want to redo mine.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Who else is jelly of Warlock?  xD



Yes, you're not alone


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 29, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Who else is jelly of Warlock?  xD





manofthem said:


> Yes, you're not alone



This makes three


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2012)

me to shit I wish I could afford just 1 680 but not going to happen not with the way prices are here for them EVGA GeForce GTX680 FTW 4GB $1148....  ummm I can build an entire PC for that ridiculous amount of money


Retailers/eTailer >><< Average joe buyer


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> There sure is some nice rigs in here. Makes me want to redo mine.



That's odd. It makes me want to go in to debt.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 29, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Hey guys, how are you all doing? It's been a while since I last posted, I've had a few things happen in my life that have kept me "occupied" for the last couple of months; I've really missed the TPU community, and here I am, back to post the latest update to my rig, I hope you guys like it
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120725/IMG_4964.jpg
> 
> ...



So you couldn't let me beat you in the number of cards huh?? LOL Nice rig man what a beast! Now lets see some benchmarks


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 29, 2012)

some people have too much time on their hands


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 29, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> me to shit I wish I could afford just 1 680 but not going to happen not with the way prices are here for them EVGA GeForce GTX680 FTW 4GB $1148....  ummm I can build an entire PC for that ridiculous amount of money
> 
> 
> Retailers/eTailer >><< Average joe buyer



If you think about it though.... in terms of hobbies 3 or 4 video cards from $1500 to $2000 is not all that much compared to other hobbies. When I was into souping up cars.... I could pay that for 1 part let a lone 4. 
The advantage to something like that is though.... when your souping up cars.... you usually buy the part that you need and your done with that part. You don't have to upgrade a year later.
But still overall in terms of hobbies.... computers are still more or less cheaper than other hobbies.

If a single 680 or a single HD7850 (Or what ever) is all you can afford.... be happy with it.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> If you think about it though.... in terms of hobbies 3 or 4 video cards from $1500 to $2000 is not all that much compared to other hobbies. When I was into souping up cars.... I could pay that for 1 part let a lone 4.
> The advantage to something like that is though.... when your souping up cars.... you usually buy the part that you need and your done with that part. You don't have to upgrade a year later.
> But still overall in terms of hobbies.... computers are still more or less cheaper than other hobbies.
> 
> If a single 680 or a single HD7850 (Or what ever) is all you can afford.... be happy with it.



you're right dude, I'm a cyclist and after buying my first entry level racer I will never buy another bike from Sears or Wal-mart. And the next bike I want to buy with top of the line Shimano Dura-Ace hardware and a hand made Italian frame would run me $6,000 or $7,000!!! And if I were to put top of the line Campagnolo Record (carbon fiber parts) you can make that a $10,000 bicycle!!!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 29, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> you're right dude, I'm a cyclist and after buying my first entry level racer I will never buy another bike from Sears or Wal-mart. And the next bike I want to buy with top of the line Shimano Dura-Ace hardware and a hand made Italian frame would run me $6,000 or $7,000!!! And if I were to put top of the line Campagnolo Record (carbon fiber parts) you can make that a $10,000 bicycle!!!



That's exactly what I mean.... so when you take that into account and then look at my 3 video card fully water cooled computer.... compare the two prices.... $5500 to $6000 for a computer doesn't look so bad next to a $7000 to $10000 dollar bike 

I know it still is a lot of money... I guess my point is.... other hobbies are way more expensive.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 29, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> So you couldn't let me beat you in the number of cards huh?? LOL Nice rig man what a beast! Now lets see some benchmarks



Thanks man 

I was lucky enough that two of my previous cards qualified for the EVGA step up program, and I just traded those cards, but I have to admit I always wanted to try a quad SLI setup, I'm happy I have the chance and consider my self really lucky for it 

Unfortunately, one of my new cards was DOA, and is currently being sent back to EVGA, so I haven't had the chance to benchmark my system yet 

Gotta give it to EVGA though, their RMA process was smooth and even over the weekend they replied to my support questions! One of the best tech supports I've ever had the opportunity of dealing with! Kudos to them 

As for having too much time in my hands, well I wish that was the case, I work 9-10 hrs a day, and have a 3 year old angel that takes all of my time when I come back from work, and doesn't let me go until he goes to bed... I haven't finished a single game in ages 

The main reason I had not posted in many months is that my marriage of 7 years is ending, and I dedicate every single minute I have available to my son now that he needs me the most...

Building computers in my office is the only hobby I can practice late on these sleepless nights, so yeah, I really don't think I have too much time on my hands...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 29, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I was lucky enough that two of my previous cards qualified for the EVGA step up program, and I just traded those cards, but I have to admit I always wanted to try a quad SLI setup, I'm happy I have the chance and consider my self really lucky for it
> 
> ...


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> That's exactly what I mean.... so when you take that into account and then look at my 3 video card fully water cooled computer.... compare the two prices.... $5500 to $6000 for a computer doesn't look so bad next to a $7000 to $10000 dollar bike
> 
> I know it still is a lot of money... I guess my point is.... other hobbies are way more expensive.



It sounds like neither of you have ever been to New Zealand 15th's PC setup would whack me out to about $10k here easily retailers here are a bunch of gouging bastards and they try to claim it's the shipping costs which we all know here is bullshit we really aren't that much further from Taiwan/China than the US


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 30, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I was lucky enough that two of my previous cards qualified for the EVGA step up program, and I just traded those cards, but I have to admit I always wanted to try a quad SLI setup, I'm happy I have the chance and consider my self really lucky for it
> 
> ...



My little man was exactly the same bleeding little clingon but I love him lots so I didn't mind 

I hope your teaching him all the tricks of the trade


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 30, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Not for reviews on the card itself, but one was given to me for review purposes. Unfortunately it did not come in retail packaging. The other I bought myself.
> 
> Things are coming together, slowly, gonna have a big re-bench session real soon!



Moving on from trifire 6950s i see, should be a nice performance bump!  and less CF issues also i would think 

I know how you feel, i'm sitting here waiting for things as well lol I wish there were more iTX MoBo's available


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2012)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks man
> 
> I was lucky enough that two of my previous cards qualified for the EVGA step up program, and I just traded those cards, but I have to admit I always wanted to try a quad SLI setup, I'm happy I have the chance and consider my self really lucky for it
> 
> ...



Man, i'm sorry to hear that about awful personal things going on.  I'm going on 9 years married with a little girl myself, and I'd hate to have to go through it.     Keep up the fine work doing what you're doing: love him and raise him right!  It makes me sad to see the many terrible parents these days who just don't care about their children.

Not trying to make light of anything but you do have a beast pc


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 31, 2012)

Considering popping it all in a HTPC and going Air. That or getting some mITX kit and replacing the TJ07 with a silly small setup. Literally only played Solitaire in the last 8 weeks, lol.


----------



## Anath (Jul 31, 2012)

I just posted this in the 600 series page

Here is mine:



>



i7 3820
8 gb 1866 ram
asrock extreme 6gb x79 motherboard
3 x evga gtx 680s
1200w coolermaster gold psu
corsair h100
512gb samsung ssd
2 x 1tb samsung f3 hdd
corsair c70 case


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 31, 2012)

cleaned up the cabels




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 1, 2012)

Small update to operation cheapskate...the VRM's on the ASRock Z77 Pro4-M board were getting so hot under a LinX load at any speed over 3.8 GHz that the board would throttle down to prevent damage. I didn't realize this until I reached in there and damn near got burnt touching the top heatsink! So I grabbed a cheap open box Z68 Extreme3 and all is well, with a lesson learned on going _too_ cheap.


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2012)

Loving the rigs guys   Awesome!!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2012)

New home for the TJ07 and new desk 

Edit: PS2 is there because i just got like 10 games off eBay and i want some nostalgia


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice desk set-up, moonpig!  Got some info on that desk?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice desk set-up, moonpig!  Got some info on that desk?



What kind of info?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 1, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120801/IMAG0002.jpg
> 
> New home for the TJ07 and new desk
> 
> Edit: PS2 is there because i just got like 10 games off eBay and i want some nostalgia



Worst set up ever man, you embarrass me and the rest of techpowerup.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 1, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> What kind of info?



what desk is it..or did you make yourself? I need a new desk, in a big way. I'm loving the amp placement!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is NOT my pc ATM.

I just miss this setup, kinda miss the case as well since I modified it so heavily ( I gave it to a friend so he could build his own pc)





Specs!
Loop: magicool UV360, d-tek fuzion v 2, Liang DDC with XSPCRestop
CPU : Xeon 3220 ( q6600) 
GPU : HD 3850
Mobo : p5q3 ( Currently nailed to my wall  )
PSU : Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750w ( 6 12v rails on it)
Case : Sunbeam Transformer that I modded to hell


I don't miss all the LEDS though 




( I was hoping MP would of had some sort of retort, he's slacking he he probably started on the jager that was on the desk in the picture he he)


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2012)

Just covered the front of my PC with Black 3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber DINOC Flex Wrap 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062A7M2G/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Just covered the front of my PC with Black 3M DI-NOC Carbon Fiber DINOC Flex Wrap
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062A7M2G/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120801/Capture004844.jpg



That turned out pretty slick.  Nice job.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm dieing to buy a new case. Ive had this one for like 8 years. SO now it looks a little newer


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I'm dieing to buy a new case. Ive had this one for like 8 years. SO now it looks a little newer



If you're gonna have a case for 8 years you picked a good one though! 

When I got my Silverstone FT-01 I thought I had lost my mind spending $200 on a case  No regrets for me .... this case will stay with me for at least another 5 or 6 years 

I do get tempted by the new stuff coming out once in awhile though


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Worst set up ever man, you embarrass me and the rest of techpowerup.



You're too mean sometimes, can't you just pass me a compliment for once?

I'm leaving TPU now, fuck you Panther. 



cadaveca said:


> what desk is it..or did you make yourself? I need a new desk, in a big way. I'm loving the amp placement!



I made it all myself. Screw buying when you can build


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> You're too mean sometimes, can't you just pass me a compliment for once?
> 
> I'm leaving TPU now, fuck you Panther.





I just think he's jealous Moonpig!!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120801/IMAG0002.jpg
> 
> New home for the TJ07 and new desk
> 
> Edit: PS2 is there because i just got like 10 games off eBay and i want some nostalgia



Very nice, my only concern is, how hot does the amp get in that small place? 

I had an old Yamaha that sounded great but died recently because I think it got too hot.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 2, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice, my only concern is, how hot does the amp get in that small place?
> 
> I had an old Yamaha that sounded great but died recently because I think it got too hot.



Yep you had better puts some fans in there


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> You're too mean sometimes, can't you just pass me a compliment for once?
> 
> I'm leaving TPU now, fuck you Panther.




 


Nice desk by the way MP


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 2, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice, my only concern is, how hot does the amp get in that small place?
> 
> I had an old Yamaha that sounded great but died recently because I think it got too hot.





Jetster said:


> Yep you had better puts some fans in there



It's been there for afew months now (maybe 5 or 6) and hasn't skipped a beat. Never gets HOT, just warm - which i'd expect of an amp.

If it starts to get hotter due to my case being there (Which i doubt as that's like 30c max), then i'll look at some methods.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> It's been there for afew months now (maybe 5 or 6) and hasn't skipped a beat. Never gets HOT, just warm - which i'd expect of an amp.
> 
> If it starts to get hotter due to my case being there (Which i doubt as that's like 30c max), then i'll look at some methods.



Do you ever have your music crazy loud? 

My amp even in a well cooled area will start jibbing out if I have my music loud


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 2, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Do you ever have your music crazy loud?
> 
> My amp even in a well cooled area will start jibbing out if I have my music loud



Not 'crazy load', no. 

The room it's in is a fair bit below room temperatures. It only gets warm, never hot.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Not 'crazy load', no.
> 
> The room it's in is a fair bit below room temperatures. It only gets warm, never hot.



Shame that, your sub looks quite big


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 2, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> It's been there for afew months now (maybe 5 or 6) and hasn't skipped a beat. Never gets HOT, just warm - which i'd expect of an amp.
> 
> If it starts to get hotter due to my case being there (Which i doubt as that's like 30c max), then i'll look at some methods.



I'm guessing you would have know if it does or doesn't have it, but my old man has an onkyo amp (can't remember the model) and it has two fans on the base of it which helps move air around (they looked like 12cm fans but not sure). I put a fan on my denon amp for a ghetto mod as it gets extremely hot.

Also living in England vs. Australia probably helps not to fry electronics


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 2, 2012)

New SSD for my system , Crucial M4 128GB


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 2, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> This is NOT my pc ATM.
> 
> I just miss this setup, kinda miss the case as well since I modified it so heavily ( I gave it to a friend so he could build his own pc)
> 
> ...



I had that Sunbeam Transformer case too. Very heavy and the 80mm fans were very loud.  I hated it. Next case I got was an 800D.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I had that Sunbeam Transformer case too. Very heavy and the 80mm fans were very loud.  I hated it. Next case I got was an 800D.



Aye they were crazy loud! Moved a lot of air though 5000rpm I think.

That's why I changed them to 120mm


----------



## skovie (Aug 3, 2012)

^
cool bro


----------



## theeldest (Aug 3, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120801/IMAG0002.jpg
> 
> New home for the TJ07 and new desk
> 
> Edit: PS2 is there because i just got like 10 games off eBay and i want some nostalgia



Can you post a pic of the full desk?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 3, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Can you post a pic of the full desk?



I can do, but not right now. I'll get one for you tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 4, 2012)

more BR-ripping space for the media server


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Aug 4, 2012)

Two twins.










Damn I needa clean those dust filters :O


----------



## Hockster (Aug 4, 2012)

Nothing like doing some cable clean up then noticing a couple danglers after you put everything back together and took the pic.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2012)

Hockster said:


> Nothing like doing some cable clean up then noticing a couple danglers after you put everything back together and took the pic.
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/ouWs4.jpg[/URL]



Better than dropping off a first date, then looking in the mirror and notice a couple of danglers that have been in your nose all night.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry for bad pic, its dark and hell is hot......oh wiat  :shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 4, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for bad pic, its dark and hell is hot......oh wiat  :shadedshu
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/024custommqq11.jpg



Should pick up the budwiser , it's a health and safety hazard


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 5, 2012)

*2x Gigabyte WindForce GTX670 OC*


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 5, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> View attachment 48020
> 
> View attachment 48021
> 
> View attachment 48022



:OOOO Lucky bastard  very nice


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 5, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> :OOOO Lucky bastard  very nice



Thanks mat.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 5, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> View attachment 48020
> 
> View attachment 48021
> 
> View attachment 48022



Nice rig!.. 

but that 500R deserves better cm!


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 5, 2012)

After Putting back the Lower HDD cage for the SSD ,and some work on the cable management




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 5, 2012)

loved my 690II adv, so nice and easy case to work with


----------



## IamEzio (Aug 5, 2012)

It is a great case with great cooling and lot of space to work with ,the only wrong thing with it  IMO is that you have to take completely apart the front and the top panels just to clean the "dust filters"..


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> View attachment 48020
> 
> View attachment 48021
> 
> View attachment 48022



I don't think the PC is bright enough and that you might miss it......


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2012)

My sister's PSU pooped on her, then her hard drive. Here is it with an all new PSU, and my WD 1.5TB HDD+ old 5770


----------



## Kast (Aug 6, 2012)

The day I decided to buy the WB for my second 7950 they had ran out of backplates


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

Kast said:


> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/192.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/194.jpg
> 
> The day I decided to buy the WB for my second 7950 they had ran out of backplates



Nice looking loop

That case, however, is plenty big enough not to have to use a rad box.  I'm speaking fom experience


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 6, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> My sister's PSU pooped on her, then her hard drive. Here is it with an all new PSU, and my WD 1.5TB HDD+ old 5770
> https://bay171.mail.live.com/att/Ge...bd429dca105e74e0d6d1d9270a92bb3039&oneredir=1



Why your picture no work?


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 6, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> After Putting back the Lower HDD cage for the SSD ,and some work on the cable management



Neat cable management. Nice.


----------



## squallkaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Relatively new to the forum and I love this thread!  Lots of cool setups out there.  I just finished setting up my new computer room last night and wanted to share.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 6, 2012)

squallkaze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Relatively new to the forum and I love this thread!  Lots of cool setups out there.  I just finished setting up my new computer room last night and wanted to share.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9248/computerroom.jpg



Welcome and that is a nice clean epic setup you have there, I'm really liking it, doesn't look over done just sleek


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 6, 2012)

squallkaze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Relatively new to the forum and I love this thread!  Lots of cool setups out there.  I just finished setting up my new computer room last night and wanted to share.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9248/computerroom.jpg



Welcome squallkaze to TPU, the best resource for all you need, and more.

EDIT: Very nice setup too!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2012)

squallkaze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Relatively new to the forum and I love this thread!  Lots of cool setups out there.  I just finished setting up my new computer room last night and wanted to share.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9248/computerroom.jpg



So nice


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Why your picture no work?



fixed :3


----------



## newlife (Aug 6, 2012)

my haf 932 case with blue corsair psu


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 6, 2012)

newlife said:


> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/488287_4509210927503_333350967_n.jpghttp://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283714_4509210567494_424667153_n.jpghttp://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385388_4509211247511_1403934893_n.jpg
> 
> my haf 932 case with blue corsair psu



Was this taken with a potato?


----------



## newlife (Aug 6, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Was this taken with a potato?



just some crap phone


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2012)

Was asked to get this picture the other day, but i forgot.

Desk is still under construction, doing abit at a time:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 6, 2012)

Suddenly want/need to build my own desk. Thank you for that. 

-Rad_Ed


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 6, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Was asked to get this picture the other day, but i forgot.
> 
> Desk is still under construction, doing abit at a time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/IMAG0002.jpg



I'm jelly.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 6, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Was asked to get this picture the other day, but i forgot.
> 
> Desk is still under construction, doing abit at a time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/IMAG0002.jpg



Why not use that extra foot or so to the left?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Why not use that extra foot or so to the left?



It's on a slope, so initially i didn't want it. 

I might make shelving that faces to the left someday, but i need to do other stuff first.

Need ideas for the right-hand side (behind the chair and to the right of the monitor)...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2012)

that's where the laptop and mobile devices go/charge, or a liquor cabinet?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> that's where the laptop and mobile devices go/charge, or a liquor cabinet?



They're on the other side of the room next to my bed 

A "Spirit" shelf would be awesome. I wanted to do something like that behind the monitor and fill it with DVDs, BDs, Games and Software. Then on another shelf fill it with beer bottles. 

Really should just make that corner into a little kitchen, get a kettle and a microwave...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2012)

That has WIN written all over it. Only other thing I could think of was for you to get a mod mat and make a very handy repair/build station for projects.

Like this: http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/modright-mod-mat-anti-static-large-black.html


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 6, 2012)

Hmmm, that would be cool but i'm trying to cut down on all the 'open' tech and try to have a mostly normal looking room without all the crazy builds and geek crap everywhere.

Might just get two more 27" monitors and put them round the corner, lol.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 6, 2012)

squallkaze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Relatively new to the forum and I love this thread!  Lots of cool setups out there.  I just finished setting up my new computer room last night and wanted to share.
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9248/computerroom.jpg



I love the computer room.... Now wheres the rig


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Downgraded GPU to gtx 460 for financial reasons.






looks cool though XD


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 7, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Downgraded GPU to gtx 460 for financial reasons.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/fe692d3b.jpg
> 
> looks cool though XD



I wouldn't worry about that... the GTX 460 is a rockin card!!! Sweat card bud!


----------



## angelhunter (Aug 7, 2012)

hers an old pic of my pc


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 7, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> hers an old pic of my pc
> http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo105/angel_hunter_designs/2671779252_5025d0753e.jpg



Nice suit dude.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Was asked to get this picture the other day, but i forgot.
> 
> Desk is still under construction, doing abit at a time:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120806/IMAG0002.jpg



If I ever visit you and drink to much, I'm going to be waking up ontop of that desk.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> If I ever visit you and drink to much, I'm going to be waking up ontop of that desk.



Ever? When.

And no, there's a spare bed in the next room. This desk was built by me, i wouldn't trust it with your fat ass.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Ever? When.
> 
> And no, there's a spare bed in the next room. This desk was built by me, i wouldn't trust it with your fat ass.



 I dunno man, all I need is a days wages and I'm golden!

It's just getting a days wages that's hard


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 7, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I dunno man, all I need is a days wages and I'm golden!
> 
> It's just getting a days wages that's hard



Rob a bank, it's what i did.


----------



## squallkaze (Aug 8, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> I love the computer room.... Now wheres the rig



I finally got some time to take some more images...

Here's the rig:

Interior shot.  Not very clean wiring...





From the front, beside a velodyne subwoofer.





Here's some additional images of the setup:

Playing the game "Tera" with NV surround.  There is around a 2cm gap between monitors.





My 2nd computer for internet surfing alongside a QNAP 459 Pro 2 (4x2TB).





A picture of the surround satellites installed (B&W MTs)





Took some time to plan and execute the setup with the contractor but it was all worth it in the end.  I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 8, 2012)

squallkaze said:


> I finally got some time to take some more images...
> 
> Here's the rig:
> 
> ...



Easily one of the best full-setups i've seen, well done


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 8, 2012)

My case basically finished (for those of you that don't check out the Project Logs section).


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 8, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My case basically finished (for those of you that don't check out the Project Logs section).
> 
> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/8868349/1024/Computer/Amazing.jpg
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8868355/img/Computer/Front-Shot.jpg
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/8868350/img/Computer/Case-Side-shot.jpg



Looks nice man  do you run some of your HDDS externally or something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 8, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Looks nice man  do you run some of your HDDS externally or something?



Yeah, since I running a 3x 120 rad and a 2x 120 rad in just a mid tower I moved them externally. You can see the power cable and SATA cables running along side the PSU, I just run the cables out the factory SSD slot. Next year I might cut another hole i nthe case in a spot that better hides those cables and run them out a rubber grommet, or maybe bolt them to the exterior with modular ends that I can just disconnect (last idea would be sweet if I get really ambitious). 

I wanted to run them externally anyways since I work on others comps now and then, so being able to easily swap HDD's without having to pull a side panel off was a plus.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

Bit by bit it evolves:


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice perspective on that pic dave, like it


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 9, 2012)

The lighting on that RAM is super sweet.  Great looking rig


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Bit by bit it evolves:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120808/028.jpg



Nice, you got the new Dominators.
How much RAM do you have between those sticks, 16 or 32GB? What speed are they? How are they performing? Have you tried overclocking them yet?
Sorry to ask a bunch of questions, but I've been waiting for these to finally hit the states.


----------



## spectrus77 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys, my last upgrade in 2012, one more gtx670.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice, you got the new Dominators.
> How much RAM do you have between those sticks, 16 or 32GB? What speed are they? How are they performing? Have you tried overclocking them yet?
> Sorry to ask a bunch of questions, but I've been waiting for these to finally hit the states.



16 GB, 2666 MHz, and no other details until a review is posted!  Few weeks at least, for that. Should have the X79 Champ1on review, then a Gigabyte board, then Maximus V Formula, then these sticks (I do one review per week).

Anyway, they've just arrived, so the rest I cannot really answer . It's very nice to see the lights aren't overly bright though, and are rather subdued. They are intended for Z77, but this kit is working great on X79! 



MT Alex said:


> The lighting on that RAM is super sweet.  Great looking rig



The Champion board rather sticks out...gonna have to try a different one out and see if I cannot solidify the colour scheme.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

mt alex said:


> the lighting on that ram is super sweet.  Great looking rig



super serial!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 16 GB, 2666 MHz, and no other details until a review is posted!  Few weeks at least, for that. Should have the X79 Champ1on review, then a Gigabyte board, then Maximus V Formula, then these sticks (I do one review per week).
> 
> Anyway, they've just arrived, so the rest I cannot really answer . It's very nice to see the lights aren't overly bright though, and are rather subdued. They are intended for Z77, but this kit is working great on X79!



Oh, the wait is killing me!
The best that the egg has is the 4x4G kit of 2400. Really wanted to pick up the 2666 or 2800 kit, and the press release from about a month ago said they would be releasing a 4x8G kit up to either 2666 or 2400. I know that's asking a lot of the IMC of my little 3820(which i recently discovered is actually a pretty cherry chip), but hey, IVB-E will be able to push those speeds and densities.

Corsair, hear me now:


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I know that's asking a lot of the IMC of my little 3820(which i recently discovered is actually a pretty cherry chip), but hey, IVB-E will be able to push those speeds and densities.



Well, that's X79 in that pic, no problem with 2400 MHz with reasonable IMC voltage, too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, that's X79 in that pic, no problem with 2400 MHz with reasonable IMC voltage, too.



I meant 2666 or 2800 would be asking a lot. These Sammies broke 2500 without a problem, it just wasn't stable at the voltage I'm comfortable putting through the RAM.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 9, 2012)

ah. 


Any thoughts on what board I should use?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ah.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what board I should use?



Asus! X79 ROG


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ah.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what board I should use?









Can you say no to ROG? I couldn't


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ruiBs.jpg
> 
> Can you say no to ROG? I couldn't





I don't have that one, unfortunately, can only just pick from the boards I have reviewed. I'm not stuck to SKT2011, either.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2012)

paint the black heatsinks on the mb white, then it would be epic stuff

may have a update on the rig this weekend

hopefully i can get me a dual rad and a pump, then i can haz water on my system


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 10, 2012)

here's mine, my gaming rig at the moment..(switch to AMD HD7970 while in working mode)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^ rig looks great!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> ah.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what board I should use?



The x79 champion should be able to push those sticks to their limit. Or, you know you could always ship me the RAM and 3960x and see if 3000MHz is possible...


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 10, 2012)

I borrowed my daughter's mouse because my Lachesis is playing up really bad..

I think it's time for a new desk!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 10, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> here's mine, my gaming rig at the moment..(switch to AMD HD7970 while in working mode)
> 
> http://i1241.photobucket.com/albums/gg515/Elang_Mahameru/100_1725.jpg
> 
> ...



I love your CD spindle case feet!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> The x79 champion should be able to push those sticks to their limit. Or, you know you could always ship me the RAM and 3960x and see if 3000MHz is possible...



unfortunately not. At least not in the time I have given them so far. I intend to use Z77 for the review anyway, and on there...much diff story.



pantherx12 said:


> I love your CD spindle case feet!



 nice catch on that one!


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 10, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I love your CD spindle case feet!





cadaveca said:


> nice catch on that one!



My what?
I didn't get it.. My CD spindle isn't in any of those photos? And I just checked it... it doesn't have feet... 

_______________

Here's how to spoil your kid - my 'Black Panther' rig (see system specs), all for my little Panther herself. I just kept the U2711 and Z5500, she's using a 22" LG Flatron and unlike me she prefers head-sets:


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> My what?
> I didn't get it.. My CD spindle isn't in any of those photos? And I just checked it... it doesn't have feet...
> 
> _______________
> ...



They were talking about the post above yours 

Also, cant believe she gets a 5970


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 10, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> cant believe she gets a 5970



Yes it's overkill for that monitor and cpu, but I just can't part away from it.
I had spent an entire day figuring out and pulling and pushing bits and pieces of that case just to fit that 5970 inside while keeping it looking decent. 
The entire works is like a trophy for me...


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 10, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Yes it's overkill for that monitor and cpu, but I just can't part away from it.
> I had spent an entire day figuring out and pulling and pushing bits and pieces of that case just to fit that 5970 inside while keeping it looking decent.
> The entire works is like a trophy for me...



You have her gaming at a young age, and Oblivion at that!
Great parenting, and there is absolutely no sarcasm in there.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2012)

GTX460-1GB, 4GB assorted DDR2, Intel 965 Express Board, WiFi, C2D E6600, 250+320GB HDD, Antec TPN 650w.  Using this for the next week or so until my i7 860, ASRock board, and new RAM arrives.


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2012)

There's a load of impressive rigs here guys, amazing


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120810/P1100517.jpg
> GTX460-1GB, 4GB assorted DDR2, Intel 965 Express Board, WiFi, C2D E6600, 250+320GB HDD, Antec TPN 650w.  Using this for the next week or so until my i7 860, ASRock board, and new RAM arrives.



i dunno why most intel board looks plain and standard, they should offer more


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> They were talking about the post above yours
> 
> Also, cant believe she gets a 5970





Black Panther said:


> Yes it's overkill for that monitor and cpu, but I just can't part away from it.
> I had spent an entire day figuring out and pulling and pushing bits and pieces of that case just to fit that 5970 inside while keeping it looking decent.
> The entire works is like a trophy for me...




I have a Diamond 5970 just sitting on my shelf. You know panther those things are worth quite a bit. You can buy a really good newer card for what you can sell it for. I am going to hold onto mine for now as a piece of history. Them bitcoiners on camino are paying out the wazoo for them.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 11, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Yes it's overkill for that monitor and cpu, but I just can't part away from it.



Hey! I've got a Flatron 22" and running an HD7970! That's not overkill!!


----------



## Munki (Aug 12, 2012)

In the moving process so everything is a wreck!

Woah, blurry pic


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 12, 2012)

And my favorite alcoholic beverage. Jack Black


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like there's a baby elephant hiding behind your case Munki


----------



## Munki (Aug 12, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Looks like there's a baby elephant hiding behind your case Munki



Could be.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Looks like there's a baby elephant hiding behind your case Munki


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 13, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Hey! I've got a Flatron 22" and running an HD7970! That's not overkill!!




I have two overclocked 7970s on a 1680x1050 monitor. Tell me that's not overkill.
for now, can't afford one of those Catleap monitors


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2012)

What screen size you aiming to get Random Murderer??


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> A new mic and a case?  I'm starting to wonder who you are
> Looks super.
> 
> 
> ...



Love it. wish i could cable the way you do


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 14, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I have two overclocked 7970s on a 1680x1050 monitor. Tell me that's not overkill.
> for now, can't afford one of those Catleap monitors



Okay it is  Can't wait for my 2nd 7970 next month then hoping to get 3x24"


----------



## helloWorld (Aug 14, 2012)

Just moved to my new apartment.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 14, 2012)

Got some new toys to begin upgrading my watercooling setup

added new res with the pump insert for my swiftech mcp655, feser one fluid, new ek block(which i think is worse than my d-tek fuzion v2.0), all in all a little cleaner.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Love it. wish i could cable the way you do



Thanks, Ducky


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

New i7 from Buck Nasty:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> New i7 from Buck Nasty:
> http://i.imgur.com/cvAsW.jpg



I remember that board... I do miss it too!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I remember that board... I do miss it too!



Did you sell it to him?

So far I'm happy with it, I like the on-board power & reset switches, and the three double-spaced PCIe x16 slots would be great for multi-GPU FAH.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Did you sell it to him?
> 
> So far I'm happy with it, I like the on-board power & reset switches, and the three double-spaced PCIe x16 slots would be great for multi-GPU FAH.



Yes, The bios corrupted on it while a friend was using it and he ordered a EVGA P55 LE (crappy board) so he had this one was gonna throw it away so I posted it up on TPU and buck picked it up cause he had the same board that had died he could use the bios in and it worked like a charm for him.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> New i7 from Buck Nasty:
> http://i.imgur.com/cvAsW.jpg



looks like you need a handful of cable ties in there Ion


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2012)

phill said:


> What screen size you aiming to get Random Murderer??


The 27" 2560x1440 IPS panel. Maybe three, haven't decided if I want to bother with Eyefinity or not.
I would have picked one(or three) up already, but recent circumstances have caused me to have to stop spending money on computer parts for a bit 


ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Okay it is  Can't wait for my 2nd 7970 next month then hoping to get 3x24"


I think we're both on the same page though, buy the expensive hardware you want when you can afford it so you're future-proofed for a bit. In our cases it was blow that money on high-end GPUs so we can drive the high-res monitors we don't have yet


helloWorld said:


> Just moved to my new apartment.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/2012-08-13 20.30.56.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120813/2012-08-13 20.31.19.jpg



Nice Saitek Eclipse special edition Red backlit. I've owned three, love that keyboard!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> looks like you need a handful of cable ties in there Ion



I have a couple twisty-ties that I'll use later, there isn't much that can be done here (no spots to hold cables, and some of them are stretched out as far as they can go).  I'll post more pictures when I get something organized


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I have a couple twisty-ties that I'll use later, there isn't much that can be done here (no spots to hold cables, and some of them are stretched out as far as they can go).  I'll post more pictures when I get something organized



Ion, if you ever decide to sell that Asrock P55, I would love to have it back in my collection


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 14, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ion, if you ever decide to sell that Asrock P55, I would love to have it back in my collection



In the event that I decide to upgrade, I imagine that I'll want to keep it as a WCG cruncher, but I'll let you know


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

Currently:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Currently:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48130&stc=1&d=1344962094



Man I want that board so bad


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Currently:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48130&stc=1&d=1344962094



Testing the board for review?
also, how goes the oc on the Dominator Platinums?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Testing the board for review?
> also, how goes the oc on the Dominator Platinums?



Yep. Had already tested, but thought a new OS and a re-test was in order yesterday, plus, need to test with the new VGA, too, as I don't quite have enough results yet to make the transition. Currently writing the review, should be live in a few days(it'll be done today, and I'm behind a few days). Had some good BF3 rounds with the guys last night while testing!


As to the Dominators, OC with them is BCLK mostly, so I'm trying to find the best board to use. That said, i can run 2666 with all four sticks with no voltage changes at all to VCCSA or VTT, so my CPU definitely is not going to be an issue. Still got a few weeks of testing though.

The two items paired up with the Windforce 7950 make for a nice thematic silver/Blue rig, even with using the stock cooler! Corsair should be sending me another H100 soon, I cannot wait!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. Had already tested, but thought a new OS and a re-test was in order yesterday, plus, need to test with the new VGA, too, as I don't quite have enough results yet to make the transition. Currently writing the review, should be live in a few days.
> 
> 
> As to the Dominators, OC with them is BCLK mostly, so I'm trying to find the best board to use. That said, i can run 2666 with all four sticks with no voltage changes at all to VCCSA or VTT, so my CPU definitely is not going to be an issue. Still got a few weeks of testing though.



Aren't they rated for 2666? C'mon Dave, we wanna see BIG numbers! Shoot for 3000!
Of course, you're busy with actual work, so don't think I'm pushing you. I would just like to know what four sticks are capable of before dropping $400+ on RAM. Guess I'll just have to wait a few weeks for the review to go live...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

3000+ takes LN2 or such on CPU. You'll find many "pro clockers" saying that even 2600 Mhz is hard for some CPUs, so 2666 is pretty good without voltage changes. There's more to this ram than just that, but I'm saving that for the review!

Are they expensive? YES! is the cost justified? YES!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 3000+ takes LN2 or such on CPU. You'll find many "pro clockers" saying that even 2600 Mhz is hard for some CPUs, so 2666 is pretty good without voltage changes. There's more to this ram than just that, but I'm saving that for the review!
> 
> Are they expensive? YES! is the cost justified? YES!



I knew 3000 was out of the question, hence the 
Still, 2666 without voltage adjustment should give you a bit of headroom. I wouldn't be surprised if you managed 2750-2800 out of them.

And yes, they are expensive, but as you said, the cost is justified. If nothing else, they have a lower CAS than the equivalent(speed-wise) G.Skill or Team Group kit at the same voltage, and(IMO at least) they're a hell of a lot sexier.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 14, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> they're a hell of a lot sexier.



This !

That is some damn fancy ram!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> If nothing else, they have a lower CAS than the equivalent(speed-wise) G.Skill or Team Group kit at the same voltage, and(IMO at least) they're a hell of a lot sexier.



Yep. There is more than just that, too...

High-end ram has always come at a premium, and personally, I've bought similar stuff in the past from Corsair, and have rarely been disappointed.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

What would be a benefit to running the Premium spec ram then in an everyday sort of gaming system?  What differences would there be?


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> The 27" 2560x1440 IPS panel. Maybe three, haven't decided if I want to bother with Eyefinity or not.
> I would have picked one(or three) up already, but recent circumstances have caused me to have to stop spending money on computer parts for a bit



I still have my 3 Dell 30" screens but since two of them didn't work properly and they had to go back, I've two 3011's and one 3008's and that doesn't work right for the 3 screens, so I'm just back to single screens at the moment!!

Driving games at 7680 x 1600 is damn hard but my 580 3Gb cards manage it well even with a 3 or 4 gen old i7 920 @ 4.6Ghz..  

I know what you mean about spending money..  My fiancee and I are having our first baby this month and I can't see I'm gonna have any money at all when the baby is born!! :lol: But at least its for a good cause I guess  

I'll just have to grab another system soon as our two boys are both having an i7 rig of mine each!! :lol:


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

phill said:


> What would be a benefit to running the Premium spec ram then in an everyday sort of gaming system?  What differences would there be?



Better overclocking support, slightly better load times for games and apps, better esthetics, and usually, better customer support.

I'm a big proponent of people buying the ram speed they want, and not relying on overclocking to get maximum performance, and the same applies when going all out on the high-end. My CPU is really good, better than most, so I want ram that matches the CPU's functionality. There are actually quite a few games that benefit from faster ram too, like Shogun 2 and most CodeMasters titles, and when you add multiple videocards and monitors to that mix, ram is even more important, since videocards get their data from ram. 

And anything other than that, I'll save for reviews. 

I guess, to me, it's like choosing a GTX680 over a GTX670...both are very good, and offer more performance than most need...


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

So what might you suggest I use for a 52x multi 2600k and for the moment, 2 580 3Gb GTX's??


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yep. There is more than just that, too...


Corsair Link, sweet lighting effects that can be changed, efficient heatsinks, and well-designed PCBs. I'm sure I'm missing something else, though.



cadaveca said:


> High-end ram has always come at a premium, and personally, I've bought similar stuff in the past from Corsair, and have rarely been disappointed.



I've never owned any Corsair, but always heard good things about them. All of my high-end RAM over the years has been G.Skill, OCZ(back in the DDR2 days, man I loved my Reapers), and Team Group. But to be completely honest, I was never really interested in high-end RAM for my own 24/7 rig, I've always done what I'm doing now: find a diamond in the rough and make it run like high-end. My x48 rig ran 4x2GB Crucial value RAM rated for 1066. What most people didn't know about that RAM was it had Micron D9 chips. They ran 1420 without a hitch up until the day I retired that system. At least if your RAM goes *POP* and it's value RAM, it's not a huge loss.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

phill said:


> So what might you suggest I use for a 52x multi 2600k and for the moment, 2 580 3Gb GTX's??


2600K, 2133 MHz with 4x 2 GB sticks(some boards on P67/Z68 have issues with 4 GB DIMMS).

Clocking ram with SB can affect CPU clocks as well, and generally 1600 MHz is more than enough, but ther eare some small gains to be had with faster ram.

I've also been one of few people that like filling all DIMM slots, but I like to classify myself as a high-end user, and part os being high-end, to me, is building rigs that give the most possible, including using multiple VGAS, many ram sticks, and as many CPU cores as possibly, with PSU's way over-spec'd. It's like buying a BMW M5, for getting back and forth to work. I just recently sold my 10-year-old M5...and got killer resale value too.



Random Murderer said:


> I've never owned any Corsair, but always heard good things about them.



When my Dominator GT sticks died, and they had no replacements, Corsair refunded every single penny I spent on the sticks(over $500!!), when most other companies would have just given current market value. That's a big thing, to me, especially considering the lifetime warranty. Warranty support, and how companies deal with RMAs, are very very important to me.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 2600K, 2133 MHz with 4x 2 GB sticks(some boards on P67/Z68 have issues with 4 GB DIMMS).
> 
> Clocking ram with SB can affect CPU clocks as well, and generally 1600 MHz is more than enough, but ther eare some small gains to be had with faster ram.
> 
> I've also been one of few people that like filling all DIMM slots, but I like to classify myself as a high-end user, and part os being high-end, to me, is building rigs that give the most possible, including using multiple VGAS, many ram sticks, and as many CPU cores as possibly, with PSU's way over-spec'd. It's like buying a BMW M5, for getting back and forth to work. I just recently sold my 10-year-old M5...and got killer resale value too.



I do have some 1600Mhz ram here which I think would do just fine but as for getting the very last Mhz of performance out of the 2600k I'm not sooooo worried because its an in between build as I'd like to replace it with a nice Octo core setup with 3 graphics cards and a boat load of SSD's just cos I can but with baby and a wedding to pay for, things like that will have to wait!! :lol:

Well I would say about buying a rig for me, if there's something I'd want it to do, then I'm make sure it did it regardless of the cost as if there's one thing I've learnt, if you don't pay out a little bit more than you needed, then you'll only end up wasting it later on down the line and think, damn, I wish I'd.....


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

Precisely...


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

I did buy fast ram for my i7's but I just couldn't get it to run properly so I just left it around the 2:8 divider rather than the 2:10 I was hoping to use...

I might consider going stupid again when I have some money, but I just don't see that happening with 1 baby of my own and two adopted children that think I'm their 2nd Dad :lol:


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2012)

Ha! 

I've got 4 kids, ages 5-7-9-11. If it wasn't for doing reviews, I'd not have as much high-end stuff either! I got lucky, but likewise, I take it seriously too, as it's definitely a good source of entertainment for me.


----------



## phill (Aug 14, 2012)

Well the two I seemed to have gain (with no practice at all!!  Most disappointing I think!!) are great and as you say, are definitely a good source of entertainment 

They are getting very much into the PC's and gaming in general but I'm happy to help them gain and learn with doing things with them..  

I've had to buy the hardware, I've sadly never been lucky enough to do the reviews!!  I'd love to do it tho, one of my dreams jobs


----------



## Milton180 (Aug 15, 2012)

Process: Intel ® Core ™ i5-3570K procesador (cache 6M, hasta 3,80 GHz)
Ramms: Patriot Division 2 Viper Xtreme 16GB 1600MHZ
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD55
Cooler: Hydro Series ™ H100 Corsair Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Case: Graphite Series™ 600T White Edition
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 SATA III de 2,5 " SSD 120GB
HHD: 1TB Segate Barracuda 7200RPM, 500GB Segate Barracuda 7200RPM
Backup: 3TB Segate GoFlex Home USB 3.0
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC edition
Teclado: Thermaltake Challenger Pro Red Ilimination
Mouse: Genius Mouse Maurus Gx Gaming
PSU: OCZ ZX SERIES 1000W Power Supply
LED: Asus LED 24"
Sound: Logitech X530 5.1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice build Milton.  I love receiving parts and having them all stacked up like that.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 15, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> Process: Intel ® Core ™ i5-3570K procesador (cache 6M, hasta 3,80 GHz)
> Ramms: Patriot Division 2 Viper Xtreme 16GB 1600MHZ
> Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD55
> Cooler: Hydro Series ™ H100 Corsair Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> ...



















I'm painting my OCTANUX case so I took the board out, plus I'm getting some temps for the IC Diamond Test Thread:


----------



## Milton180 (Aug 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5281/22706586.jpg
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6291/e6xlek.jpg
> 
> ...



hehehehe I'm not from Mexico I am from Nicaragua in Central America!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2012)

No, but TRWOV is from Mexico...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice build milton


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2012)

Working on a Dell. All those caps Not Sexy


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Working on a Dell. All those caps Not Sexy
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120819/Capture001465.jpg


its like back to 2000 era
but they finally dont use floppy anymore


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> its like back to 2000 era
> but they finally dont use floppy anymore


I know but funny how they still use the same PCB


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Working on a Dell. All those caps Not Sexy
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120819/Capture001465.jpg



When ever I come accross someone wanting to buy a Dell, I offer to build them a PC free of charge


----------



## t_ski (Aug 20, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Working on a Dell. All those caps Not Sexy
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120819/Capture001465.jpg



At least the caps aren't all swollen/popped


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2012)

Something is wrong that board is dead


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> When ever I come accross someone wanting to buy a Dell, I offer to build them a PC free of charge



I want to buy a Dell... 

No, my PC atm:






Bought it last Friday and I'm lovin it so far  Popped in my SSD ofc.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> When ever I come accross someone wanting to buy a Dell, I offer to build them a PC free of charge



Ugh. I haven't got the time or inclination to provide support for systems I build for the tech-illiterate.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Ugh. I haven't got the time or inclination to provide support for systems I build for the tech-illiterate.



Only people I did that for was the best man at my wedding and my parents. It ends there.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Something is wrong that board is dead



Of course something's wrong, it's a Dell. Overpriced proprietary garbage.
That looks like a s775 chip, why not pick up a cheap s775 board and swap over everything else?


----------



## teapa (Aug 20, 2012)

*my pc ATM*

my pc ATM


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Of course something's wrong, it's a Dell. Overpriced proprietary garbage.
> That looks like a s775 chip, why not pick up a cheap s775 board and swap over everything else?


Thats what is going on here. Plus moving to DDR3 in stead of 2. I had some laying around might as well use it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2012)

sorry for the mess :facepalm:
















and main


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 20, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for the mess :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dscn2275cas78.jpg
> 
> ...



Do you know you have an apple between your speakers?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, i'm such a healthy person aint i


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I want to buy a Dell...
> 
> No, my PC atm:
> 
> ...



You still have to buy the parts! 



theeldest said:


> Ugh. I haven't got the time or inclination to provide support for systems I build for the tech-illiterate.



I'm a bit of a suka when it comes to things like this, I can't help but help people. I've even done screen replacements and such for free. Really need to start charging people  (only charged for doing two of the pcs I've built and that was £50 including 3 year support  )



(FIH) The Don said:


> sorry for the mess :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/dscn2275cas78.jpg
> 
> ...



Those speakers made me hate you, please send them to me to avoid things becoming awkward between you and I


----------



## theeldest (Aug 21, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Of course something's wrong, it's a Dell. Overpriced proprietary garbage.
> That looks like a s775 chip, why not pick up a cheap s775 board and swap over everything else?



I don't know. The systems I use at work are all Dell's and they're pretty great.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2012)

holy harddrives, batman.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 21, 2012)

imagine the sound of the spin up?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

theeldest said:


> I don't know. The systems I use at work are all Dell's and they're pretty great.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48192&stc=1&d=1345521815



I am more fond of HP blades


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 21, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am more fond of HP blades



My thoughts exactly. And while that shot of all those drives is impressive, I can almost guarantee that the first time you have to pop the actual server unit open for a cleaning or RAM upgrade, etc., you'll notice that the motherboard is a Dell proprietary motherboard.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 21, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> My thoughts exactly. And while that shot of all those drives is impressive, I can almost guarantee that the first time you have to pop the actual server unit open for a cleaning or RAM upgrade, etc., you'll notice that the motherboard is a Dell proprietary motherboard.





ALL server OEMs use proprietary motherboards. That's actually part of what you get with the price premium...

If I wanted a standard form factor I'd go assemble my own. 

Why is "proprietary" a bad word? Processors use "proprietary" sockets. If you get an Asus Maximus Extreme-z motherboard I *have* to buy a processor from Intel that is part of a specific lineup if I want to use it.


And I guarantee that the first time I had to pop open the server for maintenance/upgrades, I noticed that the proprietary Dell motherboard was setup to be entirely tool-less. (Even the CPU Heatsink latches are toolless).

Maybe you can tell me how you'd work hot-swappable power supplies with a non-proprietary motherboard?

Blades are nice if everything uses the same few fabrics. But I need 8Gb FC, 16Gb FC, 2 generations of SAS, 1 GbE, & 10 GbE. For that, 2U works pretty darn well!


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 21, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Maybe you can tell me how you'd work hot-swappable power supplies with a non-proprietary motherboard?
> 
> Blades are nice if everything uses the same few fabrics. But I need 8Gb FC, 16Gb FC, 2 generations of SAS, 1 GbE, & 10 GbE. For that, 2U works pretty darn well!



I would suggest to other OEMs that we create a standardised format....


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 21, 2012)

theeldest said:


> ALL server OEMs use proprietary motherboards. That's actually part of what you get with the price premium...
> 
> If I wanted a standard form factor I'd go assemble my own.
> 
> ...


Not ALL. There are servers that use non-proprietary motherboards from companies such as SuperMicro and even DFI(they are still around but commercial only now).


pantherx12 said:


> I would suggest to other OEMs that we create a standardised format....


Yes, a standardized format would be ideal. Although the form factor itself is pretty standard, it would be nice to be able to do repairs/upgrades with off-the-shelf parts, rather than having to order that part from the server manufacturer.


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just some random pictures of my Lian Li & Mach 2 GT rebuild progress...


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 23, 2012)

Old pump gave out so i got this
Still need to do something with the top tube.


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 23, 2012)

My newly built gaming rig


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 23, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> My newly built gaming rig
> 
> http://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz74/mypg0306/IMG_3745.jpg



Clean, powerful, but why do they keep making those SLI bridges THAT ugly?


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Clean, powerful, but why do they keep making those SLI bridges THAT ugly?



Thanks dude. Ya, the bridge spoils the whole scene


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 23, 2012)

Paint the bridge - and nice rig btw


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 23, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Paint the bridge - and nice rig btw



some carefully applied duct- or electrical tape should work too


----------



## cole2109 (Aug 23, 2012)

@mypg0306
Just buy black SLI bridge.

I have black one and it looks very nice 







Other pictures...
http://www.overclock.net/t/294838/the-cooler-master-690-club/17410#post_17459537


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice SLI builds peeps. But if you want to get rid of that nasty looking SLI bridge, a good solution is to remove one of the video cards from your computer and post it to me. No more nasty SLI bridge to worry about


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> some carefully applied duct- or electrical tape should work too



or put some cover on it. electrical tape sometimes leave sticky residue if you remove them.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the "hard" SLI bridges that some vendors include with their motherboards.  Too bad they don't make a "hard" bridge for a crossfire setup.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I like the "hard" SLI bridges that some vendors include with their motherboards.  Too bad they don't make a "hard" bridge for a crossfire setup.



They do make silicone style Xfire bridges. I have one somewhere in my closet that came with a older motherboard.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2012)

O rely?  pics or it didn't happen


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> O rely?  pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 23, 2012)

How are those any less fugly?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 23, 2012)

they arent, still think its silly we need cables between gpu's for full cfx/sli use, with pci-e3 i think they could have fixed it


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.teddypig.com/wp-content/gallery/supermegabestcomputer/ati_crossfire_bridge_long.jpg



Those aren't hard bridges though :S


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 23, 2012)

cole2109 said:


> @mypg0306
> Just buy black SLI bridge.
> 
> I have black one and it looks very nice
> ...



Nice rig dude, awesome!


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 23, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice SLI builds peeps. But if you want to get rid of that nasty looking SLI bridge, a good solution is to remove one of the video cards from your computer and post it to me. No more nasty SLI bridge to worry about


----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://www.teddypig.com/wp-content/gallery/supermegabestcomputer/ati_crossfire_bridge_long.jpg



Can't see the pic (blocked by proxy), but this is what I'm talking about:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphi...gy-Review-8800-Ultra-x-3/3-Way-SLI-Technology

second or third pic...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 23, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Can't see the pic (blocked by proxy), but this is what I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphi...gy-Review-8800-Ultra-x-3/3-Way-SLI-Technology
> 
> second or third pic...



It's a picture of the bendy copper coloured ones


----------



## badtaylorx (Aug 23, 2012)

i know its not a hard-bridge.....but check post # http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2577875&postcount=20065 
in this thread to see my solution


----------



## Phusius (Aug 25, 2012)

My Shimian with White Trim 1440p, shoutout to green_sum ftw!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2012)

Am building a little box for a good friend this arvo 

Asrock A75pro4-M, AMD A8-3870 BE, Hynix 8GB DDR3-1333, 1TB WD Blue, Saphire HD6570 (for CF) and an Samsung 22x DVDRW (he doesn't want a BR drive)

his old but not to bad a case and PSU  

I'll put up some pics later of before and after the build


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/986/0823121949.jpg





Is that a rosewill branded case? ( I only ask as the fans are a pinkish red )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Is that a rosewill branded case? ( I only ask as the fans are a pinkish red )



Cooler Master Storm Scout . fans are red but the pic made them look pinkish ?


----------



## popswala (Aug 26, 2012)

Phusius- I spot the Colts pics. Where about are you? I'm a Hoosier also.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> [url]http://i.imgur.com/kAhLf.jpg[/URL]
> 
> My Shimian with White Trim 1440p, shoutout to green_sum ftw!
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/kYudE.jpg[/URL]



you dust filter is smaller than your fan


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

cant tell if good idea or not.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> cant tell if good idea or not.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG305.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG306.jpg



I think you need this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ATI-Vid...o_TV_Cards&hash=item416104e101#ht_1634wt_1163

That fan you're using won't push the air towards the rear of the card.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> cant tell if good idea or not.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG305.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG306.jpg



If it looks stupid and works, it's not stupid.


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 26, 2012)

fans @ 5100rpm playing dota2 @ 65 deg air coming out the back fine^^


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2012)

New parts coming in today... Looking forward to the new mobo and cpu, not looking forward to my watercooling can o' worms...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2012)

Suppose to be getting an SSD today but it will be shipped to dave tomorrow.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 28, 2012)

Installed the 670 and cleaned up a little bit today. Doing a fresh install right now to try to combat some issue that have been plaguing me for months.






I contacted Gigabyte to try to get some help but they didn't show any interest, they just instructed me to do basic troubleshooting and then an RMA. If I had another 1155 board I'd RMA, but fuck having a 50lb white doorstop for two months while I wait for shipping and their processing.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2012)

Good looking case


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> cant tell if good idea or not.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG305.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120826/IMG306.jpg



creative
you should put it in ghetto thread


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2012)

Bought a replacement PSU for a Dell I'm working on. A Refurbished SeaSonic 300w for $23 from NE
And it works... 
Refurbished: SeaSonic SS-301HT 300W ATX12V    Acti...  I swear it was in stock when I posted it


----------



## catnipkiller (Aug 29, 2012)

got xfire back up and running works great in guild wars 2 and arma 2 has stop bsod on me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 30, 2012)

What was the problem?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> What was the problem?



needed more zip ties


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

The old school is up and running again...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/20120830_000934.jpg
> 
> The old school is up and running again...



That looks really cramped.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That looks really cramped.



free desk, but its not that bad.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 30, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/20120830_000934.jpg
> 
> The old school is up and running again...



I wonder what was in that BFG box?


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

90% finished 

Before -






After - 






Before - 






After -






Before -






After -






Random -


























There's some tidying to do and neatening up before I'm happy with it


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say it looks damn good already  

What are you planning to cool/use with it??


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> I'd say it looks damn good already
> 
> What are you planning to cool/use with it??



Thanks, it was on a fully Intel Burn test stable 5.3Ghz before I started tarting it up but I'm thinking of either going Ivy Bridge is getting an AMD chip chilly again.

Still trying to figure out who modded the damn thing, pretty certain it's a Gray Mole unit.


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

What chip where you using to hit 5.3Ghz??  Sounds like you might wanna use that one!! 

I'm unsure of these Ivy Bridge chips..  I've no idea what models are ok and what ones are too hot to touch!! 

I did have a phase unit a long time ago but I never used it very often.  I went back to water cooling afterwards as it was a lot easier and for the things I did I could get away with Dice or something now


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> What chip where you using to hit 5.3Ghz??  Sounds like you might wanna use that one!!
> 
> I'm unsure of these Ivy Bridge chips..  I've no idea what models are ok and what ones are too hot to touch!!
> 
> I did have a phase unit a long time ago but I never used it very often.  I went back to water cooling afterwards as it was a lot easier and for the things I did I could get away with Dice or something now



Crap, it was a 2500k, did x55 multiplier 

All Ivy's are hot but that makes no difference with a phase unit


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah right   That makes a little more sense 

I see some people run them at fast speeds but I'm still not sure if I should stick with a 2600k or something if I'm just gaming...??

What Ivy CPU would you go for??


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> Ah right   That makes a little more sense
> 
> I see some people run them at fast speeds but I'm still not sure if I should stick with a 2600k or something if I'm just gaming...??
> 
> What Ivy CPU would you go for??



If you 2600k is at 4.8Ghz+ then there's no point in making the move to Ivy, unless you want PCIEX 3.0 support?

I would go for a 3750k 

And unlike Sandy bridge, Ivy Bridge actually has voltage scaling with the cold!!!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

Well at the moment I have an i7 920 @ 4.6Ghz (well technically two I guess...) but as I'm giving them away and I have a 2600k here that's not doing anything but that'll do 5.2Ghz I wondered about using that...

The thing is I use Eyefinity and I was wondering what is best to do..  I have 3 3Gb GTX 580's at the moment but they are going away to our two boys and one to my friend so I will be able to upgrade from those to something else..  I was thinking about the 7970 3Gb or even a 6Gb or even the 670 4Gb or even the 680 4Gb...  I game with 3 30" Dell panels (7680 x 1600) but I've been told to hold out a little more and change those to TV panels as the refresh rate and res will be higher etc is better and I wouldn't get ghosting... (I couldn't see any myself) but I'm not sure what is best to do...

Any thoughts??  I was quite tempted to just hold out completely until the Octo cores came out and get one of them instead....
Any pointers??


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> Well at the moment I have an i7 920 @ 4.6Ghz (well technically two I guess...) but as I'm giving them away and I have a 2600k here that's not doing anything but that'll do 5.2Ghz I wondered about using that...
> 
> The thing is I use Eyefinity and I was wondering what is best to do..  I have 3 3Gb GTX 580's at the moment but they are going away to our two boys and one to my friend so I will be able to upgrade from those to something else..  I was thinking about the 7970 3Gb or even a 6Gb or even the 670 4Gb or even the 680 4Gb...  I game with 3 30" Dell panels (7680 x 1600) but I've been told to hold out a little more and change those to TV panels as the refresh rate and res will be higher etc is better and I wouldn't get ghosting... (I couldn't see any myself) but I'm not sure what is best to do...
> 
> ...



Check *ANY *review of the GTX 680/7970 and you'll see that the higher the resolution the more the 7970 pulls ahead of the GTX 680 so at 3x 1600p the 7970 will decimate a GTX 680.

I have no mobo or CPU so give me a 920


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I was wondering simply because the 7970 has more ram to start off and that the 4Gb 6xx versions are touching £500 for one card where I can nearly get two 7970's for that...  
I know there's a few people that rave about the 680 and rightly so they are an amazing card, but I'm after something that'll work well at the big res, not 1080P or anything less....

Well I have two EVGA Classified boards each with golden 920's in and 6Gb of ram to give to our boys, each with a 3Gb EVGA 580 GTX in too...  

I need to upgrade it, but I wanna make a big jump in performance....


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> Well I was wondering simply because the 7970 has more ram to start off and that the 4Gb 6xx versions are touching £500 for one card where I can nearly get two 7970's for that...
> I know there's a few people that rave about the 680 and rightly so they are an amazing card, but I'm after something that'll work well at the big res, not 1080P or anything less....
> 
> Well I have two EVGA Classified boards each with golden 920's in and 6Gb of ram to give to our boys, each with a 3Gb EVGA 580 GTX in too...
> ...



They're lucky boys!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd go along with that!! 

I found this for a review on the 7970 v 680 and wondering what you think?

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/37209-geforce-gtx-680-vs-radeon-hd-7970-clocks/?page=10


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> I'd go along with that!!
> 
> I found this for a review on the 7970 v 680 and wondering what you think?
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/37209-geforce-gtx-680-vs-radeon-hd-7970-clocks/?page=10



Can you adopt me so I can keep my rig?


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Can you adopt me so I can keep my rig?



Wouldn't you prefer a new one??


----------



## antuk15 (Aug 30, 2012)

phill said:


> I'd go along with that!!
> 
> I found this for a review on the 7970 v 680 and wondering what you think?
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/37209-geforce-gtx-680-vs-radeon-hd-7970-clocks/?page=10



Old drivers matey, new driver put the 7950 above the 670 in practically every game when they're both overclocked.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2012)

new home for the Hers rig:


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh right, is there any newer reviews with that showing??  I'm particularly interested in the 7970 6Gb edition but I'm unsure the difference in the price from the standard 3Gb model...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> new home for the Hers rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/37.jpg



I like it!! I always loved the white cases!


----------



## ranviper (Aug 31, 2012)

ATM


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2012)

phill said:


> Wouldn't you prefer a new one??



I suppose that would do as well


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 1, 2012)

Got a couple of SSDs:






I'm going to post a mini review of the BiWIN Smart soon  The mSATA one is for SRT.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 1, 2012)

Swapped old gtx 460 soc to zotac gtx 480 amp! for some extra performance. Exceeded my expectations, completely inaudible and runs at <70c. Not bad for the crappy revision fermi.


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I suppose that would do as well



Well I do have a 5Ghz + 2600k, 8Gb ram and another 3Gb GTX 580 to sort out for someone


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2012)

phill said:


> Well I do have a 5Ghz + 2600k, 8Gb ram and another 3Gb GTX 580 to sort out for someone


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48261&stc=1&d=1346217971
amd 965 at 3.9, evga gtx 580 budget build


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


>





xxdozer322 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48261&stc=1&d=1346217971
> amd 965 at 3.9, evga gtx 580 budget build



I'll be giving the 2600k away just because its laying about doing nothing and likewise with my i7's, the boys can enjoy them now   I've also built a QX9650 @ 4Ghz, 2Gb ram and a GTX 280 with a HX850 that I'm giving to my wifes brother as an upgrade from his AMD 64 3200+ I think   I look forward to see what he thinks of it 

I'm just wondering what to get for myself as a new build to replace the two i7's and what will cope well with some 7680 x 1600 action too


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 1, 2012)

Install drivers.....




Like a boss!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Install drivers.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/IMG311.jpg
> Like a boss!



haha, I do the same thing I have a SATA port out in the open just incase I need a DVD drive lol.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just chilling like always


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Install drivers.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/IMG311.jpg
> Like a boss!



Why don't you get the msot recent ones from the internet or use a flash drive lol.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 2, 2012)

Because The CD drivers are the only drivers that work for my sound card.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Install drivers.....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120901/IMG311.jpg
> Like a boss!



I do the same thing, except I use an extra PSU with a paper clip in it to power the drive because the cabling in my rig won't permit another molex dangling around..  I'd like to get a USB drive at some point, but I rarely need a drive, unless I have to rip something for one of my family members.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 2, 2012)

I use this at work:

APRICORN ADW-USB-KIT IDE/PATA/SATA to USB HDD Adap...

and I have the Sunbeam version at home.  I used to constantly have to bring my Sunbeam into work, so I got tired of lugging it back and forth & made my boss buy this one.  Works for hard drives and CD/DVD drives.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

Cleaned a couple of things up. Mounted the other drives etc. For those curious you probably don't want to know how loud those fans are cranked all the way up to 12v, but it blows things over and amuses me.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2012)

A PC I'm in the middle of building just waiting for the ram to arrive 



and a little AMD A8-3870 + HD6570 box I put together for for a good friend 



which he's lovin using compared to the old soketA AthlonXP 3200+


----------



## newlife (Sep 8, 2012)

i know its low qualty but is my pc atm


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2012)

None too pretty, but it's fast: 3.4GHz Core i7 860 + 2xGTX460 1GB @ 848MHz Core


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a couple of our boy's rigs 

Oldest son:










Youngest son:










They are both AMD 64's, one a 3500+ and the other a 4000+, 2Gb and 8800GT's   Seems to run most things they want to play well enough   Just gotta try and get Minecraft working a little better


----------



## ReaperX87 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sitting like a Killer!!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120902/20120901_225235.jpg
> 
> Cleaned a couple of things up. Mounted the other drives etc. For those curious you probably don't want to know how loud those fans are cranked all the way up to 12v, but it blows things over and amuses me.



Which is that VGA cooler?


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

phill said:


> Here's a couple of our boy's rigs
> 
> Oldest son:
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8287/imgp0001cq.jpg
> ...




What case is that white one? it looks interesting.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> holy harddrives, batman.



DataCenters. At work we have a lot of Dell R610 and 710s with 300-600GB SAS drives.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> What case is that white one? it looks interesting.



The feet looks like Chieftec's but don't quote me on that


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> The feet looks like Chieftec's but don't quote me on that



Looks like an older Gigabyte case to me but I can't remember the model atm...


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Norton said:


> Looks like an older Gigabyte case to me but I can't remember the model atm...



yep thats gigabyte sumo 5115


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 9, 2012)

in progress atm,

what gpu should i git, 7950 or 660?


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> yep thats gigabyte sumo 5115
> http://www.giga-zone.com/tw/images/products/Chassis_GIGABYTE/Sumo5115_02.jpg



I thought that bottom front looked familiar.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 9, 2012)

I finally do my upgrade guys ! 

I say Good Bye to my old setup Rampage Extreme x48.

The new setup :

3770k
Maximus V Gene
8 GB Patriot Viper 3rd 1600 mhz XMP
Asus GTX670 DirectCU 2 TOP
Vertex 4 128 GB
Corsair HX 1000

Watercooled CPU D tek Fuzion V2 + 120mm XSPC Radiator + EK 220 pump + EK spin reservoir + Liquid Fluid XP Ultra UV purple

Im 200% satisfied of the new setup impressive results in games !! 

Sorry BAD PHONE PICS !


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2012)

How you finding the new rig 



Norton said:


> Looks like an older Gigabyte case to me but I can't remember the model atm...





micropage7 said:


> yep thats gigabyte sumo 5115
> http://www.giga-zone.com/tw/images/products/Chassis_GIGABYTE/Sumo5115_02.jpg



It is a Gigabyte case but I can't for the life of me remember what!!  

What do you think about the setups guys??


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 9, 2012)

excellent setup phill mon, beefy rigg!!!


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope they'll like their new ones!!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 9, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> I finally do my upgrade guys !
> 
> 
> Im 200% satisfied of the new setup impressive results in games !!
> ...



Hey animalpak you know you can get a nice little lian li 3 x 5.25" HDD bay for your case that would fit nicely in there where that HDD and SSD sit and the good thing about it is the fan on the front fits in behind the front face on the RV02 as thats what I did for the extra HDD's I had


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> in progress atm,
> 
> what gpu should i git, 7950 or 660?



HD 7950 for sure


----------



## IamEzio (Sep 11, 2012)

Updated my rig with i5 3470 + H77-D3H and corsair vengeance 1600MHz LP Blue edition , but there is weird "Cold boot Loop" problem that i can't really figure out.. Run Prime95 Blender Test for about 1 hour and no errors, also run OCCT with one of the ram's for more then 7 hours without a problem , and it seems that after Windows is loaded everything seems to work OK .. :shadedshu


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2012)

SSD Installed


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Enigma8750 (Sep 12, 2012)

nice Rig..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2012)

ski, you running beer in that loop?


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> ski, you running beer in that loop?



lol, it sure looks like it. I didn't even catch that earlier.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> ski, you running beer in that loop?



No, it's in desparate need of a flush.  Second time that's happened.  Gonna have to douche it out again


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No, it's in desparate need of a flush.  Second time that's happened.  Gonna have to douche it out again



What makes it such an appealing thirst-quenching mixture then?

I mean, how does such colour and foam appear? And what colour was it supposed to be?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2012)

It's plain distilled water and was clear, then gradually got a little cloudy.  One weekend it was pretty warm and I left the rig on all weekend, and it got even warmer in that room.  Afterwards I noticed the water was brown.  Did I burn it? lol


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 12, 2012)

It's either tons and tons of bacteria, or some chemical reaction in your loop.
You're not mixing alu and copper blocks right?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 12, 2012)

upgraded to a Sapphire HD 6950 2gb


----------



## t_ski (Sep 12, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> It's either tons and tons of bacteria, or some chemical reaction in your loop.
> You're not mixing alu and copper blocks right?



No mixing going on.  I'm wondering if it's a reaction to the Biocide I put in the loop before or something the previous owner used.  I should get a silver coil one of these days...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> No mixing going on.  I'm wondering if it's a reaction to the Biocide I put in the loop before or something the previous owner used.  I should get a silver coil one of these days...



OK, I'll just offer this here.


Distilled water, alone, is a bad coolant. Water can readily accept free ions, whether soluable or not, and moving water generates an electric charge. This means that distilled water will quite often pick up ANYTHING that might be in a loop...coolant additives that have coated the inside of a rad, precipitated there due to cooling effects, or anything else of that sort.


What we need is something to fill the water to the saturation point, some additive, which will not affect cooling properties. Glycol seems to be a common choice, and I'm pretty sure Glycol isn't good for algae, either.

IF hte water was saturated, it woudl notbe able to pick up contaminates. Mind you, you jsut cleaned your loop out, too. If I was you, I'd swap out coolant, put in fresh water, run for a coupel fo days, then drain agian. repeat if needed. 


Thoughts on that?


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK, I'll just offer this here.
> 
> 
> Distilled water, alone, is a bad coolant. Water can readily accept free ions, whether soluable or not, and moving water generates an electric charge. This means that distilled water will quite often pick up ANYTHING that might be in a loop...coolant additives that have coated the inside of a rad, precipitated there due to cooling effects, or anything else of that sort.
> ...




Kinda lost me there for a moment. So distilled is not good by itself. What would you say is good and still clear that will not contaminate, colorize tubing/res and just overall a good choice? I'm looking to go water very soon and I already have a gal of distilled water lol.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK, I'll just offer this here.
> 
> 
> Distilled water, alone, is a bad coolant. Water can readily accept free ions, whether soluable or not, and moving water generates an electric charge. This means that distilled water will quite often pick up ANYTHING that might be in a loop...coolant additives that have coated the inside of a rad, precipitated there due to cooling effects, or anything else of that sort.
> ...



Dexcool works damn good. I have had the same coolant in the loop for about a year now. No color change and I have drained it a couple of times to check the block/pumps. Refilled the same coolant without an issue.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 12, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Dexcool works damn good. I have had the same coolant in the loop for about a year now. No color change and I have drained it a couple of times to check the block/pumps. Refilled the same coolant without an issue.



Hmm, checking it out.


Not many people relate what I jsut did..in fact, most wil ljstu say that distilled water is just fine...but I disagree. It's basic Chemistry, FFS.

Isn't it?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Hmm, checking it out.
> 
> 
> Not many people relate what I jsut did..in fact, most wil ljstu say that distilled water is just fine...but I disagree. It's basic Chemistry, FFS.
> ...



Most people prefer to run the standard "green" vehicle coolant. It is a basic glycol based antifreeze. I use Dexcool for the color I liked the orange it is still glycol based and nothing grows in it. The stuff is rated for 100K miles in a car. That works out to a long time in a PC AFAIC. The stuff is a little thicker hence my dual pump set up, but Dexcool is thinner than the green stuff. I am looking into running the red motocraft for my HTPC. Very similar to dexcool.

This is my 25% Dexcool loop CPU@4ghz 1.55v

Room temp is 74F
CPU is 32C after 2 hours of crysis
OPT3 is loop temp post CPU pre rads.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Hmm, checking it out.
> 
> 
> Not many people relate what I jsut did..in fact, most wil ljstu say that distilled water is just fine...but I disagree. It's basic Chemistry, FFS.
> ...



I use distilled water with a silver coil.  Noticed it getting a little murky once, but nothing like the contents of the above reservoir. And I flush it at least twice a year.  

Not a great deal of experience here though.  I heard a lot of bad stuff about additives corroding and dyed fluids staining that I decided to go with clear distilled water.

Besides, it's a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 12, 2012)

Distilled Water + PT Nuke = Win


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Distilled Water + PT Nuke = Win



Have you even ever HAD watercooling?


----------



## popswala (Sep 13, 2012)

I've heard mixed things on pt nuke so i decided not use that. I have heard of the car antifreeze mixed with distilled water. Any type of water is not good as it'll rust the inside of the rad.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 13, 2012)

distilled water on it's own is ok but it also needs to be demineralized aswell so that it is nothing but pure H2O 

also something to stop any bacteria growing and make the water loaded so it can not pick up anything else from the loop is also a good idea an 25/75 mix of anti freeze/boil or an premix if your not wanting to mix it yourself , should get you demineralized/distilled water and glycol


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Distilled Water + PT Nuke = Win



More like brown water


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Like my anti sagging method? LOL


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK, I'll just offer this here.
> 
> Distilled water, alone, is a bad coolant. Water can readily accept free ions, whether soluable or not, and moving water generates an electric charge. This means that distilled water will quite often pick up ANYTHING that might be in a loop...coolant additives that have coated the inside of a rad, precipitated there due to cooling effects, or anything else of that sort.
> 
> ...



I've used distilled water + automotive anti-freeze (25% mix), plain distilled water, and distilled water + PT nuke (the biocide I mentioned before).  I understand that an additive can increase the effectiveness of the coolant and provide a few other features like fungi/algea/etc prevention, but with kids and pets around I like the distilled water the best.  I don't have to worry about having the other stuff around or keeping anyone out of it if there is a leak.



cdawall said:


> Dexcool works damn good. I have had the same coolant in the loop for about a year now. No color change and I have drained it a couple of times to check the block/pumps. Refilled the same coolant without an issue.



I'd have to look back at my log to see the last time I swapped the water out, but it's been a while.  It's probably due for a flushing anyway.  I'd really like to pop the CPU block open and clean it out, but one of the screws that holds the base on is stripped in the tools side (not the threads) and I can't take it out unless I have a replacement for it.



cadaveca said:


> Hmm, checking it out.
> 
> Not many people relate what I jsut did..in fact, most wil ljstu say that distilled water is just fine...but I disagree. It's basic Chemistry, FFS.
> 
> Isn't it?



DAve you been drinking?  Seems to be some issues with your typing skillz...



cdawall said:


> Most people prefer to run the standard "green" vehicle coolant. It is a basic glycol based antifreeze. I use Dexcool for the color I liked the orange it is still glycol based and nothing grows in it. The stuff is rated for 100K miles in a car. That works out to a long time in a PC AFAIC. The stuff is a little thicker hence my dual pump set up, but Dexcool is thinner than the green stuff. I am looking into running the red motocraft for my HTPC. Very similar to dexcool.
> 
> This is my 25% Dexcool loop CPU@4ghz 1.55v
> 
> ...



Again, see my issues with this above.



PopcornMachine said:


> I use distilled water with a silver coil.  Noticed it getting a little murky once, but nothing like the contents of the above reservoir. And I flush it at least twice a year.
> 
> Not a great deal of experience here though.  I heard a lot of bad stuff about additives corroding and dyed fluids staining that I decided to go with clear distilled water.
> 
> Besides, it's a heck of a lot cheaper.



I agree on the dyes being bad but I have not heard much about other additives, other than residual traces left behind.  I too would like to go the route of a coil, as I think it's the safest way and should not cause any corrosion due to mixed metals.



popswala said:


> I've heard mixed things on pt nuke so i decided not use that. I have heard of the car antifreeze mixed with distilled water. Any type of water is not good as it'll rust the inside of the rad.



I never had the water turn brown until I used this.  I'm not confident I got all of it flushed out, and I admit I may have used more than I should have.  Not really clear on the directions.



cdawall said:


> More like brown water



Have you had experience with this too, or is this just in response to my situation?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I've used distilled water + automotive anti-freeze (25% mix), plain distilled water, and distilled water + PT nuke (the biocide I mentioned before).  I understand that an additive can increase the effectiveness of the coolant and provide a few other features like fungi/algea/etc prevention, but with kids and pets around I like the distilled water the best.  I don't have to worry about having the other stuff around or keeping anyone out of it if there is a leak.
> 
> 
> DAve you been drinking?  Seems to be some issues with your typing skillz...








Yeah, I mean, using distilled isn't bad..but discolouration of the water is just gonna happen. Yet I always see people mention they distilled is their coolant of choice...to me, it's a high-maintanence fluid.


The only issue with that is that some stuff the coolant picks up is going to affect cooling ability, and sometimes, say if there was a pile af gunk in one spot, using distilled may spread it over the entire loop.

Personally, I just use tap water. Every six months, blocks get pulled, and they get CLR'd.

I understand the whole kid thing...but hte only pets I got are fish! 


and no..my typing sucks becuase my keyboard cannot hadle how fast I type. It's better than the last one... 

I had shoulder surgery again back a few months ago, and jsut got use of my arm back a coupel of weeks ago...I had been typing with one hand for like 6 months, which slowed me down a fair bit. NOw I'm back up to my 160 WPM crap, and my keyboard doesn't like it.

I need a really good mechanical..maybe at the end of the month Iwill treat myself!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I mean, using distilled isn't bad..but discolouration of the water is just gonna happen. Yet I always see people mention they distilled is their coolant of choice...to me, it's a high-maintanence fluid.
> 
> 
> The only issue with that is that some stuff the coolant picks up is going to affect cooling ability, and sometimes, say if there was a pile af gunk in one spot, using distilled may spread it over the entire loop.
> ...



You really should treat yourself, you deserve it! 
Keyboards with Cherry MX have been cheap on Newegg for a while. I believe you can pick up one of the CM Storm keyboards for around $60.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> You really should treat yourself, you deserve it!
> Keyboards with Cherry MX have been cheap on Newegg for a while. I believe you can pick up one of the CM Storm keyboards for around $60.



Price isn't my real consideration. I spend a lot of time typing each day, so a keyboard is something that I am more than willing to spend a few hundred on, if the cost is jsutified by features.

I need huge n-key rollever, like 25-30 keys


----------



## D007 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol some of you guys.. Idk how you do it.. All these Frankenputers sitting around, looking like table cyborgs..  
Mine may get dusty, but it always stays fairly neat inside..


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Price isn't my real consideration. I spend a lot of time typing each day, so a keyboard is something that I am more than willing to spend a few hundred on, if the cost is jsutified by features.


That's a statement I can respect.



cadaveca said:


> I need huge n-key rollever, like 25-30 keys


No idea what that means. I could look it up, but I'm at work.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I've used distilled water   automotive anti-freeze (25% mix), plain distilled water, and distilled water   PT nuke (the biocide I mentioned before). I understand that an additive can increase the effectiveness of the coolant and provide a few other features like fungi/algea/etc prevention, but with kids and pets around I like the distilled water the best. I don't have to worry about having the other stuff around or keeping anyone out of it if there is a leak.



I have both as well, but the PC is kept off when I am not home and he cannot get into the case. I could see that issue on a 24/7 on PC.



t_ski said:


> Have you had experience with this too, or is this just in response to my situation?



Nope that is personal experience and why I have an entire bottle of biocide just sitting in my closet.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I mean, using distilled isn't bad..but discolouration of the water is just gonna happen. Yet I always see people mention they distilled is their coolant of choice...to me, it's a high-maintanence fluid.
> 
> 
> The only issue with that is that some stuff the coolant picks up is going to affect cooling ability, and sometimes, say if there was a pile af gunk in one spot, using distilled may spread it over the entire loop.
> ...





cadaveca said:


> Price isn't my real consideration. I spend a lot of time typing each day, so a keyboard is something that I am more than willing to spend a few hundred on, if the cost is jsutified by features.
> 
> I need huge n-key rollever, like 25-30 keys



You need to reach out to those many manufacturers that send you review stuff and start reviewing keyboards 

BTW - 160WPM?  OMGWTFBBQ??!??!?!!?!!!!!1


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> You need to reach out to those many manufacturers that send you review stuff and start reviewing keyboards
> 
> BTW - 160WPM?  OMGWTFBBQ??!??!?!!?!!!!!1



I play guitar. My fingers are magic. That is all.





Random Murderer said:


> That's a statement I can respect.
> 
> 
> No idea what that means. I could look it up, but I'm at work.




N-Key refers to the number of keys that can be pressed at one time and still register. "n" refers to the number of keys..I guess. Not exactly sure, to be honest, but that's the gist of it anyway. ROll-over refers to being able to push them all at once. There's some test you can try while holding shoft or something that kinda shows this....I'd have to as MT ALex what it was, I forget.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> N-Key refers to the number of keys that can be pressed at one time and still register. "n" refers to the number of keys..I guess. Not exactly sure, to be honest, but that's the gist of it anyway. ROll-over refers to being able to push them all at once. There's some test you can try while holding shoft or something that kinda shows this....I'd have to as MT ALex what it was, I forget.



So it's a measurement of how many keys can be pressed before the keyboard begins ghosting?
I would imagine PS/2 keyboards would inherently be better for this than USB.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> My fingers are magic.



That's what she said...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> So it's a measurement of how many keys can be pressed before the keyboard begins ghosting?
> I would imagine PS/2 keyboards would inherently be better for this than USB.



Exactly, PS/2.



t_ski said:


> That's what she said...




Harr Harr.

You could always hop in our TS server one night and ask her...she's usually near-by.


I know she will confirm.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2012)

So much text....

Need more pictures!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2012)

I need to flip my radiator the other way... Requires a little cutting... Lazy.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG, man, you need a new board to match that loop and PSU!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2012)

But my board is new tho.  Heh, tubing is getting replaced when I get around to it.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

erocker said:


> But my board is new tho.  Heh, tubing is getting replaced when I get around to it.





I love the white look though. SO CLEAN!!!

Mine:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 13, 2012)

When you're gaming it must be like a sauna in there


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> When you're gaming it must be like a sauna in there



Not at all. fans barely even spin up, since I run those 6950's at bone stock, and more often than not, run stock CPU, too.

Beleive it or not, teh 7950s, and just two of them, put out more heat, while the 3x6950 gives twice the framerate in BF3.


Of course, my 6950's exhaust out the back, while the 7950's exhaust into the case, which increases CPU load temps, too.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 13, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> When you're gaming it must be like a sauna in there





cadaveca said:


> Not at all. fans barely even spin up, since I run those 6950's at bone stock, and more often than not, run stock CPU, too.
> 
> Beleive it or not, teh 7950s, and just two of them, put out more heat, while the 3x6950 gives twice the framerate in BF3.
> 
> ...



OMG, with both of these 7970s flashed to GHz editions and the OC I have on my CPU, even a light video load(DirectX Video Acceleration) warms my legs(computer is under my desk, next to my leg), and gaming for about an hour heats up the whole room. Having a vacuum tube amplifier about two feet above my computer doesn't help, either. That amp alone can heat the room up in about two hours.
Good thing I live in FL and am used to ~80F ambient.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2012)

@ brandonwh64 so now the weight of two cards is all on the bottom one you need something under the bottom one and the case......



here's a finished PC I just built for a friend


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I love the white look though. SO CLEAN!!!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48408&stc=1&d=1347562632



Perfectly spaced I'm assuming you're running eyefinity?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Perfectly spaced I'm assuming you're running eyefinity?



Nope. 2560x1600.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys what are the sites you uses to post pictures other than Photobucket? I would like to use Picasa since I can go watch at my pictures only using my LG blu-ray dvd internet connection.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Hey guys what are the sites you uses to post pictures other than Photobucket? I would like to use Picasa since I can go watch at my pictures only using my LG blu-ray dvd internet connection.



http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 14, 2012)

*Here's my computer setup*


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice, I like retro audio


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 14, 2012)

These are Dual CL 470 speakers made in germany during 2 years..1978-1979. 70W continuous power and 100W music. 

The amp is a Queon QT 440 but can't find any more infos on it since it's rebranded. Quebec-Ontario Imports (QUEON) able to make these speakers distort like hell. So around over 300W amp. 

VHS Sears DM HI-FI head was worthing 699$ at that time.

LG blu-ray and Sceptre 32" 1080P LED screen.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 14, 2012)

Finally got the keyboard of my dreams, and it's everything I could've wanted. I also got a hard drive enclosure, and I finally have my 750 gig HDD back up and running! Sorry for the terrible quality, all I have is an ipod to take pictures.




Going from 120 gigs of space to over 2TBs in under a month feels amazing.

:C Rig picture aren't working for some reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

New setup: Core i7 2700k @ 4GHz, 4GB G.SKILL DDR3, Maximus IV Gene, 320GB HDD, Earthwatts 650w, Xigmatek Gaia, NZXT Source 210.  GTX 470 on the way


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 14, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120914/P1100539.jpg
> New setup: Core i7 2700k @ 4GHz, 4GB G.SKILL DDR3, Maximus IV Gene, 320GB HDD, Earthwatts 650w, Xigmatek Gaia, NZXT Source 210.  GTX 470 on the way



That's real nice mobo you got there.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 14, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> That's real nice mobo you got there.



Thanks 
I got the mobo, CPU, and RAM for $230 shipped.  I just got a Lynnfield setup a month ago, but this was too good to pass up.  I'm going to push it more tomorrow once I decide that it's stable as-is (I was having issues earlier, but I think entirely due to a bad HDD).

It will be a lot nicer once I don't have to use the HD3000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2012)

why not run memory in dual channel?


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

Heres a pic of my 2 Intel crunchers.

left Phantom I7 870 / right I3 530






inside Phantom






inside HAF 932


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

The start of my new super gaming rig.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2012)

That is sweat...What the hell is it. It looks like a Slot A


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> Heres a pic of my 2 Intel crunchers.
> 
> left Phantom I7 870 / right I3 530
> 
> ...


Nice setups you have there! 


Jetster said:


> That is sweat...What the hell is it. It looks like a Slot A


Athlon 800MHz


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> That is sweat...What the hell is it. It looks like a Slot A



Yes a Slot A Athlon 800.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 15, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> The start of my new super gaming rig.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120914/IMG_0487 (Custom).jpg
> ...



An ORB! I hate feel happy for you


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> An ORB! I hate feel happy for you



LOL I have had that for atleast 10 years or so.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 15, 2012)

Cheers for ISA!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Cheers for ISA!!!!




I got rid of my last ISA Soundblaster sound card about a year ago


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 15, 2012)

How much ram you can put on that board? Will you use XP or Ubuntu or xubuntu?


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

^ i keep wanting to ask ya. who's that in the pic? got a link to actual pic?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 15, 2012)

My GF and she's mine!!!  JK... I don't know got it from my cousin profile on Facebook. He's a suscriber to all "Sexy chix pictures" group so I can't remember. Sorry.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> How much ram you can put on that board? Will you use XP or Ubuntu or xubuntu?



The board can run up to 768 mb of memory. I am going to run win 98 or win me on it.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome board MAD, 800MHz beats my K6-2 450 T-T

@popswala, using chrome's image search turns out to be Kajal Agarwal in CCL Calendar


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Awesome board MAD, 800MHz beats my K6-2 450 T-T
> 
> @popswala, using chrome's image search turns out to be Kajal Agarwal in CCL Calendar



Thanks. I didn't know of that extension. I haven't been using chrome long. only using it since ff won't let me use tpu right.


----------



## Doc41 (Sep 15, 2012)

welcome, btw that feature is built in from the newer versions you just drag a pic from your pc to Google search and it will search for visually similar images


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 15, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> How much ram you can put on that board? Will you use XP or Ubuntu or xubuntu?



I hardly ever post here, I just lurk... but I have to ask, why is it XP or Ubuntu or Xubuntu? I run 7 and it's flawless so far. Just kinda curious why it's not even an option? I assume it's just a technology limit for this specific board... I'm planning to build something soon, and I was going to invest in another copy of 7 (ultimate) but if there's some reason why I shouldn't be running it?

------------------------------------------------------

Since I'm already here, I might as well get the opinions of you all. What do you think of the Asus Sabertooth Thermal Armor boards? Anyone running one?

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for my EVGA SR-2 and 2x Xeon E5645 CPUs (6c/12t 2.4 GHz, will be running between 3.6 GHz and 4 GHz) to arrive


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I hardly ever post here, I just lurk... but I have to ask, why is it XP or Ubuntu or Xubuntu? I run 7 and it's flawless so far. Just kinda curious why it's not even an option? I assume it's just a technology limit for this specific board... I'm planning to build something soon, and I was going to invest in another copy of 7 (ultimate) but if there's some reason why I shouldn't be running it?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I think the point is that running Windows 7 on an 800MHz CPU from 1999 wouldn't work very well.  XP or a Linux distro would be much better suited to this task.

Also, I wouldn't go with Ultimate.  Professional and Home Premium are probably sufficient for what you want, and far cheaper


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I hardly ever post here, I just lurk... but I have to ask, why is it XP or Ubuntu or Xubuntu? I run 7 and it's flawless so far. Just kinda curious why it's not even an option? I assume it's just a technology limit for this specific board... I'm planning to build something soon, and I was going to invest in another copy of 7 (ultimate) but if there's some reason why I shouldn't be running it?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Are you running W7 in a Slot A board? I didn't think W7 would have such old drivers built in...  That's amazing


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Are you running W7 in a Slot A board? I didn't think W7 would have such old drivers built in...  That's amazing



 no no no, lol.. I should google things instead of just asking, I guess. I kinda get bored sometimes and ask dumb shit. I considered editing the post after I googled how old that board was, but that seemed kinda dishonest. That thing was made before I ever looked inside a computer...


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 15, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I think the point is that running Windows 7 on an 800MHz CPU from 1999 wouldn't work very well.  XP or a Linux distro would be much better suited to this task.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't go with Ultimate.  Professional and Home Premium are probably sufficient for what you want, and far cheaper


 
Seems like it was only like a $40 difference last I looked. There was something in there I wanted that my current version doesn't have. Anyways, sorry to drag it off topic... I'll go back to lurking now.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I'll go back to lurking now.







You cannot escape TPU!! Kinda liek some hotel, or something?


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Since I'm already here, I might as well get the opinions of you all. What do you think of the Asus Sabertooth Thermal Armor boards? Anyone running one?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------



Love my P67 Sabertooth! would grab a Z77 Sabertooth in a heartbeat if it had a PCI slot(Not willing to part with my PCI X-Fi Fatality just yet)

I do really need to take some pics and post them in this thread considering the ancient case I run my modern hardware in.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I hardly ever post here, I just lurk... but I have to ask, why is it XP or Ubuntu or Xubuntu? I run 7 and it's flawless so far. Just kinda curious why it's not even an option? I assume it's just a technology limit for this specific board... I'm planning to build something soon, and I was going to invest in another copy of 7 (ultimate) but if there's some reason why I shouldn't be running it?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I was taling about Mad Shot. I did not even seen your post.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You cannot escape TPU!! Kinda liek some hotel, or something?



 You can check out anytime you like, but you may never leave!


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> You can check out anytime you like, but you may never leave!



I admit, it is kinda addicting. I'm trying not to get banned, which is my usual state of being at most forums. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions once I get all my parts and start building... which wont be any time soon. Has anyone here ever used 2 way mirror acrylic as a case material?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 15, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I hardly ever post here, I just lurk... but I have to ask, why is it XP or Ubuntu or Xubuntu? I run 7 and it's flawless so far. Just kinda curious why it's not even an option? I assume it's just a technology limit for this specific board... I'm planning to build something soon, and I was going to invest in another copy of 7 (ultimate) but if there's some reason why I shouldn't be running it?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I am going to run win98se or Win me on it as this will be for my old school build for old school gaming.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 15, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> You cannot escape TPU!! Kinda liek some hotel, or something?





Phaewryn said:


> I admit, it is kinda addicting. I'm trying not to get banned, which is my usual state of being at most forums. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions once I get all my parts and start building... which wont be any time soon. Has anyone here ever used 2 way mirror acrylic as a case material?



A 2way mirror? I haven't seen one yet and that's a cool idea. which side will the mirror part be on?

As far as being banned is concerned, just keep your posts clean, don't flame people or run them under the bus making fun of them or being downright nasty and I'm sure you will be okay. TPU is a friendly bunch here and questions will be answered no matter how stupid you think they are.

Remember this, all of us were noobs at one point in our lives.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 15, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> A 2way mirror? I haven't seen one yet and that's a cool idea. which side will the mirror part be on?
> 
> As far as being banned is concerned, just keep your posts clean, don't flame people or run them under the bus making fun of them or being downright nasty and I'm sure you will be okay. TPU is a friendly bunch here and questions will be answered no matter how stupid you think they are.
> 
> Remember this, all of us were noobs at one point in our lives.



Mirror in. Since 2 way mirror works that the dim side you can see through, and the bright side reflects, if I light up the inside of the case in a dim room, it should be pretty spectacular. In a bright room, I suspect you would be able to see through it but it'd be smokey/translucent. I wouldn't do an entire case that way (I think that would probably be kinda disorientating), but a couple walls might be interesting. I'm going to go with this case maker, have not decided the design yet, but I love his work: http://lazerwerx.com/services.html He has (had? might be sold by now) this one for sale now as a demo case: http://s954.photobucket.com/albums/ae26/Lazerwerx/Mid Tower Air/ but I think I actually need to have something a bit bigger than this. His cases are really sharp, though. He says he's never used mirror due to the expense. At around $250 for something similar to this but full tower, the price is not unreasonable. I was kinda scared to ask for a quote, expecting it to be much higher. I probably don't need a full tower, but I like things clean, and I'd hate to end up with something cluttered looking in the end.

I'm never mean and wouldn't flame anyone, I'll try to *behave*... erm... try.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I admit, it is kinda addicting. I'm trying not to get banned, which is my usual state of being at most forums. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions once I get all my parts and start building... which wont be any time soon. Has anyone here ever used 2 way mirror acrylic as a case material?



I have seen it once before as a complete case (built kinda like a Mountain Mods case with this as the panel material bolted on the outside) and a few times as a case window that would only show the internals if the lights were on inside.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 16, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I have seen it once before as a complete case (built kinda like a Mountain Mods case with this as the panel material bolted on the outside) and a few times as a case window that would only show the internals if the lights were on inside.



Yes, that would be very cool, I think I am going to do this (if I can find anywhere to buy one sheet at a reasonable price). I plan to have it lit up like a rave on the inside.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2012)

Check your local glass cutting businesses.  Techincally, I believe it's acrylic, but many of them will still stock it (or be able to order it for you).  Sometimes they have renamnts left from other jobs they'd sell cheap, but that might only work for the window.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Starting a new build


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 16, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> Yes, that would be very cool, I think I am going to do this (if I can find anywhere to buy one sheet at a reasonable price). I plan to have it lit up like a rave on the inside.




That'd be really cool Phae


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2012)

The Dave Cave  :


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the white gibbo, What sort of amp do you run it through, im using a 40w egnator atm thats pretty nice.

HAah its the daves of our lives aye hehe!!!

I had an sg for a while, using a flender now, bit off topic sorry.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The Dave Cave  :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120916/013.jpg



All those mobo boxes...


What kind of receiver is that on the far right of your desk?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2012)

You need a descent chair. Your back is going to be messed up


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> You need a descent chair. Your back is going to be messed up



A Descent chair? Mine goes up and down...








Actually, I really think it's all about posture.



mediasorcerer said:


> Love the white gibbo, What sort of amp do you run it through, im using a 40w egnator atm thats pretty nice.
> 
> HAah its the daves of our lives aye hehe!!!
> 
> I had an sg for a while, using a flender now, bit off topic sorry.



No amp ATM. Had a couple, gave one away, traded in an Orange Tiny Terror for a POD HD, gonna buy a new amp that does with the POD..well, whenever.  



Random Murderer said:


> All those mobo boxes...
> 
> 
> What kind of receiver is that on the far right of your desk?



A Yamaha 8160 7.2.  But jsut got a couple of speakres plugged in, and no sub, since these littel bookshelfs rock on thier own.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 17, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Distilled Water + PT Nuke = Win



I prefer feser one over any custom coolant you can make up, it gives great temps and i never notice any gumming or whatnot on the internal components, it also has just the right amount of biocides and anti corrosives, not to mention i've seen it beat out pure distilled water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

The MSI Ravager case I got from Sneeky


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a job for Superman


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

goes well with superman


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 17, 2012)

No, I mean, look at that bending board. Needs some support. Super support


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> No, I mean, look at that bending board. Needs some support. Super support



You know I just popped the side panel off and looked at it and it's pretty straight.  Maybe just the picture playing tricks on us.  ...and yes it does look like it's bending in the picture, but I'm looking at it in person, if so it's very very minimal.  Looks really bad in the picture though


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 17, 2012)

its straight... look at the drive caddy behind it... same angle - fisheye is making it look bent


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great looking case CP! I need to get a better pic of mine on here! I am thinking of ordering a Powercolor power jack from newegg to support my 6950's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

Power jack? It's support for the GPU'a I suppose?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep:

PowerColor Professional Graphics Interface Card Su...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Power jack? It's support for the GPU'a I suppose?





t_ski said:


> Yep:
> 
> PowerColor Professional Graphics Interface Card Su...



Yea CP, My top card was sagging bad when I installed my second and here is my temp fix until I can get one of those jacks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea CP, My top card was sagging bad when I installed my second and here is my temp fix until I can get one of those jacks.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/xfire2.jpg



You should really get the jack for the bottom card and leave the blue support that you made where it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

How does that go Installed?  Like Brandon has his blue custom made one?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know I just popped the side panel off and looked at it and it's pretty straight.  Maybe just the picture playing tricks on us.  ...and yes it does look like it's bending in the picture, but I'm looking at it in person, if so it's very very minimal.  Looks really bad in the picture though


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 18, 2012)

Ths is my backup rig. Painted it myself an old empty Emachines microatx case I got for 5$. 


















Foxconn Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ Socket754 2gigs (512k L2 cache) OC_@_2.25gigs

DDR400 2gigs

Onboard Video SiS Ultra 2D/3D 256bits 128megs DirectX 9.0c 
Onboard LAN
Onboard Sound

Maxtor 6Y2000P0 200gigs IDE133

LG DVD-RW GH22NP20

Generic PSU 330W m-ATX


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2012)

Moving to my new case in a couple days or so, will also review the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> I prefer feser one over any custom coolant you can make up, it gives great temps and i never notice any gumming or whatnot on the internal components, it also has just the right amount of biocides and anti corrosives, not to mention i've seen it beat out pure distilled water



Well id hope it would beat out pure distilled LOL. It is specifically made to used as coolant.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Moving to my new case in a couple days or so, will also review the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSC01375.jpg



Do share! What case is this?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 18, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Do share! What case is this?



Bitfenix Prodigy?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Do share! What case is this?





TRWOV said:


> Bitfenix Prodigy?



Correct. Case looks great and I want to clear up some desk space.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Moving to my new case in a couple days or so, will also review the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSC01375.jpg



Look forward to the reviews


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 18, 2012)

I had to replace components in my home server yesterday. 
Here are the parts I got for it;





[/IMG]
The case is a Fractal R3. The PSU has been in the build for several years now but is going strong, I just had the box lying around so I thought I would photograph it anyway.

Testing;







Internals, excuse the 8-pin CPU power cable going through the middle, it was too short to go around the back and I forgot to buy an extension ...





[/IMG]

Also, 500 posts!


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Moving to my new case in a couple days or so, will also review the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120918/DSC01375.jpg



from what I've read it's only 3~4 c better the the pro despite having a 240mm rad


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 18, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> from what I've read it's only 3~4 c better the the pro despite having a 240mm rad
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=48918



You've committed crimes against the internet and her people, what say you in your defense?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 18, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> You've committed crimes against the internet and her people, what say you in your defense?



There is no copy, just a link?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2012)

You would think they would be flattered


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 18, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> from what I've read it's only 3~4 c better the the pro despite having a 240mm rad
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=48918



*calls the Cyber Police*


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 18, 2012)

yay, cleaned my PC!

and tried a different strategy for cable management.

before:-






and after






how will i shut it :O


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2012)

That looks a lot better! 
Any chance you can flip the PSU over so the cables are at the far side of the case (easier to hide)?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 18, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That looks a lot better!
> Any chance you can flip the PSU over so the cables are at the far side of the case (easier to hide)?



yes i will, soon. i accidentally put it in this way. lol.
i got dust allergy and so with my eyes and nose all watery i my comprehending skills have gone to the gutter.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 18, 2012)

These fingers remember me of the black taxi driver in the original Total Recall.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The Dave Cave  :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120916/013.jpg



That's a mighty manly set of ruffled seat cushions you have there. 
Looks cozy, though. I love the rock wall. My current workspace is set up under a full size loft bed, so it's a VERY cave-like cave. I wish I could paint the walls flat black like in my last apartment, but this landlord is actually a nice guy, so I guess I'll abide by his no painting rule.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice set up, I suddenly have the urge to do something similar.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 18, 2012)

It's the "Cat Cave".


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 18, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> yay, cleaned my PC!
> 
> and tried a different strategy for cable management.
> 
> ...



Ha! I still have that same monitor


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 18, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Nice set up, I suddenly have the urge to do something similar.



If you're referencing my set up, I can HIGHLY recommend this loft bed. It is very very well built, just an amazing investment for six-hundred-something on amazon.com. This is the manufacturer: http://www.facebook.com/coasterfurniture 
The boy who actually built the computer you see in this shot pretty much went out and bought the exact same monitors the week after I got these, and mounted them in a pretty similar fashion. They are velcroed to the bed frame, which I modified slightly to remove a shelf that created wasted space, and used instead as a backboard to support my monitors (and inverting the back support screen segments), since the stands the monitors came with are junk (the monitors, however, are fantastic), and I have a clumsy cat. I placed a strip of anti-slip rug pad underneath, I'm sure it doesn't need it, I'm just extra paranoid about them being shook lose (this is, afterall, attached to the underside of my BED, lol). My old set up, they were actually velcroed to the wall itself (http://www.amazon.com/Velcro-2-Inch-10-Feet-Industrial-Strength/dp/B00114LOMM/ref=sr_1_25?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1347995503&sr=1-25), which was pretty awesome, as it saves a ton of workspace. The only downside to this set up is that I hunch over a lot, and it pretty much kills my back. Probably not practical for a tall man... I'm only 5'3", so it's not too bad, I roll everywhere in my room anyway, I hardly ever stand up. When I get my new computer built, it will be amazing, but I'll have to reverse my set up to show the pretty side of the case. No big deal, there was nothing worth showing off in this case, so the window is facing the wall.


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 18, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> It's the "Cat Cave".



Meow?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 18, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> Meow?



My cat helping me out.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> My cat helping me out.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Green Blooded Vulcan/IMG_0460.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/PopcornMachine/Green Blooded Vulcan/IMG_0459.jpg


it looks you need to buy new chair


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2012)

HA ROFL that's me criminal of the year 

I stole the Internets LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> HA ROFL that's me criminal of the year
> 
> I stole the Internets LOLOLOLOLOL



dont see the reference?


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Thrackan (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2012)

suddenly this is a kitteh thread?


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 19, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48489&stc=1&d=1348038089



I don't want to sound like an idiot, but is this one of those Android mini PCs? or something else?


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 19, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> I don't want to sound like an idiot, but is this one of those Android mini PCs? or something else?



It is  MK802 with 1GB, Allwinner A10 1,5Ghz

Pretty nice stuff, though I fear it will never run XBMC properly due to Allwinner being dicks.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> It is  MK802 with 1GB, Allwinner A10 1,5Ghz
> 
> Pretty nice stuff, though I fear it will never run XBMC properly due to Allwinner being dicks.



XBMC on MK802 Android Device - YouTube

There is a couple of thread at MBMC forums but you probably know that.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2012)

my table right now  sorry for the monitor cover.
i use party flag as my monitor cover he he he...


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 19, 2012)

Jetster said:


> XBMC on MK802 Android Device - YouTube
> 
> There is a couple of thread at MBMC forums but you probably know that.



True, but that's SD and even that is not running smoothly. Allwinner is blocking efforts to get decent driver support for the VPU, in order to offload the video process.

The VPU should be powerful enough, and the A10 is an impressive package, but alas, no drivers = no good HD playback.


----------



## hastalabs (Sep 19, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120919/20120919_0000.jpg
> my table right now  sorry for the monitor cover.
> i use party flag as my monitor cover he he he...



it's beautiful gan .. 
I hope more pic from the inside your PC 

Lanjutkan....


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 19, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120919/20120919_0000.jpg
> my table right now  sorry for the monitor cover.
> i use party flag as my monitor cover he he he...



You pirate CDs for a living? ha.



Thrackan said:


> It is  MK802 with 1GB, Allwinner A10 1,5Ghz
> 
> Pretty nice stuff, though I fear it will never run XBMC properly due to Allwinner being dicks.



Would love one of these to mess around with. Everytime i see small build, it makes me want to get a mITX going, even though i have less than no use for one.

PS, stop being faggots with the fucking cat pictures. If there's one thing i hate about the internet, it's them. I actually prefer child predators over them fucking pictures and the following they have (Maybe not as bad as Pony faggots)


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> You pirate CDs for a living? ha.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love one of these to mess around with. Everytime i see small build, it makes me want to get a mITX going, even though i have less than no use for one.



I love mITX, but this baby is abut as big as a large USB stick...
Either way, I bought two of them on an impulse, and I'm selling them again


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> That's a mighty manly set of ruffled seat cushions you have there.
> Looks cozy, though. I love the rock wall. My current workspace is set up under a full size loft bed, so it's a VERY cave-like cave. I wish I could paint the walls flat black like in my last apartment, but this landlord is actually a nice guy, so I guess I'll abide by his no painting rule.
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/377661_3133996409442_1000377687_n.jpg
> ...



When I was in college, my dorm room looked like that, except the computer and two monitors and everything was underneath a small long twin bed, so I was a little cramped for space.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> PS, stop being faggots with the fucking cat pictures. If there's one thing i hate about the internet, it's them. I actually prefer child predators over them fucking pictures and the following they have (Maybe not as bad as Pony faggots)


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-05ZANJozSuk/TmcP4OpXkGI/AAAAAAAAcOw/mqPPYOG9-_A/s320/YouMadCat.jpg



literally lolled.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-05ZANJozSuk/TmcP4OpXkGI/AAAAAAAAcOw/mqPPYOG9-_A/s320/YouMadCat.jpg



Just one of them things that really annoys me. It'd be ok if they were just pictures but when people add the "dem" "dis" "has" etc. it just gets plain annoying.

/rant.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2012)

aww looks like someone cant connect with his soft side :3


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Just one of them things that really annoys me. It'd be ok if they were just pictures but when people add the "dem" "dis" "has" etc. it just gets plain annoying.
> 
> /rant.



I used run in the same circles as the lady that actually started the LOLCat craze, she's a rescuer out of Michigan, it started as a tiny subforum on a big commercial pet forum website. I watched as the language developed. So, blame MarieChristine! But, sorry if you did not appreciate the slightly off topic deviation. (helper cat WAS helping, though)


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 19, 2012)

Phaewryn said:


> I used run in the same circles as the lady



All I do is hide in my cave, preparing for the coming zombie apocalypse. Oh, and caves do not HAVE to be dark!!!! 

Oh, and I might play BF3 EVERY DAMN DAY.




And, to get back on topic, many thanks to Corsair for supplying me with a couple of coolers for the review rigs.


And no thanks to UPS, for deilvering the parcel to the same address as my own, but with Avenue at the end, instead of Street, and then telling me that they could do nothing about it without a tracking number...which wasn't even on the box, since they taped over it with UPS tape.. 

Many thanks to the gentleman that did receive my parcel, and then call me to tell me to come and get it, because UPS was incapable (they flat out said they wouldn't do it without a tracking number...that they made sure wasn't on the box) of sending a driver to his home to retrieve it, and deliver it properly.


And you, my illiterate delivery boy who mis-delivered the parcel...I have an in-person meeting with your boss in an hour and a half.

:shadedshu


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 19, 2012)

*Project Whiteboy*

Some updates on my latest build.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 19, 2012)

Going to be soldering a video card and rebuilding a loop today with some fancy tygon tubing  

will get some pictures in after im done


----------



## Phaewryn (Sep 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> All I do is hide in my cave, preparing for the coming zombie apocalypse. Oh, and caves do not HAVE to be dark!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I might play BF3 EVERY DAMN DAY.
> 
> ...



Good luck with UPS, they are fairly impossible, I have delivered several packages to neighbors in the past because of them. I'm glad you got your coolers.

When I said I ran in their circles, I meant, (obviously not obviously enough) that I hung out in their forums, and on their email listserv (I almost never left my desk back then). Although recently, I have actually been doing some occasional things irl. But I *like* dark.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Going to be soldering a video card and rebuilding a loop today with some fancy tygon tubing
> 
> will get some pictures in after im done


Soldering, you say? What card, and what might you be doing to it?



t_ski said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7103/complete3a.jpg



Gorgeous!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 19, 2012)

how quiet is that thing now ski ?



Random Murderer said:


> Soldering, you say? What card, and what might you be doing to it?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



going to be soldering a new cap from a donor board (old DFI board) onto my GTX 570, i ended up "destroying" the original after i was experimenting with air cooling


----------



## master_shake_ (Sep 19, 2012)

messy...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2012)

Got a new GTX470 for my 2700k setup (an unlocked GTX465):


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7103/complete3a.jpg



Just saw your sexy closeups.  Case looks amazing.  

But my god man!  What are you going to do with 3 7970s? 



master_shake_ said:


> http://images.ncix.com/forumimages/1908E013-F518-46DB-BD87272CDBBE69F8.jpg
> 
> messy...



Yeah, I thought my case was messy.  You got me beat. 

But it's just at the moment right?


----------



## master_shake_ (Sep 19, 2012)

> Yeah, I thought my case was messy.  You got me beat.
> 
> But it's just at the moment right?



i don't know where to mount them , well that and i need a new board...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 19, 2012)

master_shake_ said:


> i don't know where to mount them , well that and i need a new board...



this could help: http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...dex=527&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17&g=f

comes in black too


----------



## popswala (Sep 19, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> this could help: http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...dex=527&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17&g=f
> 
> comes in black too



I have the black one and its sweet. Its nice to mount 4 2.5's in a drive bay. really makes good of the space.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 19, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> how quiet is that thing now ski ?



The rad fans are just as loud as before (on a Lamptron FC2 controller), but the cards are obviusly now silent.  Temps are almost half what they were before.



PopcornMachine said:


> Just saw your sexy closeups.  Case looks amazing.
> 
> But my god man!  What are you going to do with 3 7970s?



You wouldn't believe how smoothly solitaire and pr0n movies play


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 19, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Just saw your sexy closeups.  Case looks amazing.
> 
> But my god man!  What are you going to do with 3 7970s?



He's running Eyefinity.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> You pirate CDs for a living? ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whahaha of course not,from  these optical drive only 2 that work .its from my old rig 
just placed there coz my cabinet have no room for that anymore so i place it there


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,
My PC as of right now:











My HTPC as of right now:


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 20, 2012)

somehow i seem to have seen those pictures before.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 20, 2012)

Wrathier said:


> Hi all,
> My PC as of right now:
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/ao50ck.jpg
> ...



I cant remember what case that thermaltake mini thing is..


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2012)

https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1321&ID=1896 ?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 20, 2012)

as promised












video card is still having issues it decided to work fine on first boot for about 2 minutes then promptly artifacted into a black screen.... will have to take apart some stuff and look at it again


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 20, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> somehow i seem to have seen those pictures before.



It seems like this is the right place to post them? Dedicated thread or something like that? 

On Topic:

Arrakis+9 - Great watercooling setup. Way to complicated for me, but it looks great..


----------



## swchoi89 (Sep 20, 2012)

Your cable management is brilliant, my case right now looks like a giant spaghetti ball T_T


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> as promised
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/DSCN0672.jpg
> 
> ...



Aren't you supposed to use the red RAM slots when you only have two DIMMs?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Aren't you supposed to use the red RAM slots when you only have two DIMMs?



Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, yes you are.



Arrakis, you could probably get those Sammy's to 2400 if you put them in the red slots...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Arrakis, you could probably get those Sammy's to 2400 if you put them in the red slots...



It's probably also the source of instability.







Many times, installing DIMMs into the other slots results in no boot at least that's the case in my testing.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 20, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> as promised
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/DSCN0672.jpg
> 
> ...



I like tha barbs...  Monsoon ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> It's probably also the source of instability.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48499&stc=1&d=1348152900
> ...



I believe he also has the flow of his CPU block backwards...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well everything worked for 5 minutes or so got into the OS and installed the video drivers shortly after the system shorted and turned off could not get it back up and running - even yanked it out of the case and benched it with the stock cooler and nothing else hooked up to see if i could get it into the bios. still nothing so i yanked out my trusty intel board and loaded up the processor and ram on that it will boot just fine but no video at all. so being broke and not able to buy anything to fix it its going to have to go in the corrner of my closet for now and no more gaming sadly


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 21, 2012)

did you leak test before installing everything else 

that sucks that something shorted out


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> did you leak test before installing everything else
> 
> that sucks that something shorted out



I think it has to do with his video card with a bad capacitor.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking at your setup im not a specialist but maybe the videocard got shorted from the cooler. That could explain you had problems with it. Then tremove everything and put it on air cooling only. Test your psu..does it work ?Seems like a blown video card.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2012)

Actually i went and tested everything out, seems i blew up the processor don't even know how that is remotely possible seeing as how everything else works just fine. really makes me wish i hadn't lapped the damn thing but it ran soooo hot before i did it. so im back were i started using an old netburst processor with 768mb of ram on xp home wooo! its so fast :shadedshu


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 21, 2012)

did you try using the on die video and switching the ram???


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 22, 2012)

Mobo is a pain the the A$$!











as my gpu screams I CAN'T BEATHE


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Mobo is a pain the the A$$!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/IMG334.jpg
> 
> ...



it looks kinda ghetto solution


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

My build is getting closed to finished


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Mobo is a pain the the A$$!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/IMG334.jpg
> 
> ...



Maybe a bigger case??


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

phill said:


> Maybe a bigger case??



lulz


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> lulz



My Danger Den DD cases are too small for me !! :lol:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 22, 2012)

phill said:


> My Danger Den DD cases are too small for me !! :lol:



This one was not easy to build in  but it's been really rewarding!


----------



## phill (Sep 22, 2012)

I look forward to my next build... I'm wondering about doing away with the water cooling side of things and perhaps just getting a chiller instead...  Might be able to use a smaller case then


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Got tired of the 22"...


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2012)

Too big too close.. Buy a 24 inch is the best.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Got tired of the 22"...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105411.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105423.jpg



That's a Lian Li Rocketfish isn't it?  I had one and it was beautiful


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Too big too close.. Buy a 24 inch is the best.



Playing with a gamepad I just sit further back it's nice I can kick my feet up.



[Ion] said:


> That's a Lian Li Rocketfish isn't it?  I had one and it was beautiful



Yup it is. Mine isn't quite done yet still needs all of the cable management finished and the loop retubed.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2012)

Playing with the 7970 Lightning on the new ivy build. Lets just say this, its lucky it looks so awesome, the clocks aren't the greatest so far. :\


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/IMG_5860.jpg
> 
> Playing with the 7970 Lightning on the new ivy build. Lets just say this, its lucky it looks so awesome, the clocks aren't the greatest so far. :\



What have you managed?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Got tired of the 22"...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105411.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105423.jpg



what size is that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, one thing I'm not SURE on, is if afterburner is actually changing the voltage. It's showing default when I check in software. In going to hook the multimeter up to it and verify though. Ive only managed to get 1200/1520 stable so far, using 1.21v (if that's accurate, not sure yet)


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> what size is that



37" Westinghouse with a Sony LCD panel.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Got tired of the 22"...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105411.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/20120922_105423.jpg



nice foot.

nope. no fetishes


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 22, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 37" Westinghouse with a Sony LCD panel.



i use a E3D320VX


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 23, 2012)

I know it's not my PC, but it's PC related. Just got it as a gift from a good friend of mine.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2012)

my oc results atm.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 23, 2012)

How long have you been using W8?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2012)

Replaced the Antec Earthwatts with an Antec TruePower New 650w:




IMO a modular PSU with sleeved cables has cleaned this up a lot


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know it's not my PC, but it's PC related. Just got it as a gift from a good friend of mine.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/newrazerkeyboard.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2012)

Little bleeding and leak testing...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/001.jpg



Old Milwaukee? Wtf?  Get's ya drunk for cheap but ugh  the taste.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Old Milwaukee? Wtf?  Get's ya drunk for cheap but ugh  the taste.



That's good beer for Canuckans


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Old Milwaukee? Wtf?  Get's ya drunk for cheap but ugh  the taste.



OMG....suck it up, princess! My beer tastes bad...wahhhh..! Such first-world problems...

PSH. When I wanna get drunk, I drink THIS:








t_ski said:


> That's good beer for Canuckans



Um, no, it's $8.30 for 6, so it's cheap. Taste changes from batch to batch. I drink enough my regular store stocks it just for me. I don't mess around. 


Oh, and every batch gets a different girl on it, too. My wife's choice of beer for me, actually, since she pays for it...she likes the girls.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OMG....suck it up, princess! My beer tastes bad...wahhhh..! Such first-world problems...
> 
> PSH. When I wanna get drunk, I drink THIS:
> 
> ...



what are those cpus


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> what are those cpus



Larry, Curly and Moe?

There's this other one, Darrell....OMG, Darrell...


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 23, 2012)

i wish some alcoohol right now on my desk too !


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 23, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Larry, Curly and Moe?
> 
> There's this other one, Darrell....OMG, Darrell...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> i wish some alcoohol right now on my desk too !








Haha on that note.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/20120923_165139.jpg
> 
> Haha on that note.



I prefer my drink with a dash of CPUs...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> i prefer my drink with a dash of cpus...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/020.jpg


you said that picture was only for me, i feel cheated.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I prefer my drink with a dash of CPUs...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/020.jpg





i want one


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i want one



Yes, YES you do. You want all of them. You will reach into your wallet, and give me many dollars for them. YES.

AND then we will run through the corn with glee.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, YES you do. You want all of them. You will reach into your wallet, and give me many dollars for them. YES.
> 
> AND then we will run through the corn with glee.





no not all just one

XD


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I prefer my drink with a dash of CPUs...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/020.jpg



As do I good buddy!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 24, 2012)

Any chance that you got a Skt754 64-bits 1meg cache in this box?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> As do I good buddy!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/20120923_173325.jpg



lulz. It'd be interesting to see who actually has more cores..I gots me a few more chiperoos...

It's too bad electricity has become so expensive, or I'd be folding, but I gave up on that years ago.  Kind alike the age of your CPUs.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Any chance that you got a Skt754 64-bits 1meg cache in this box?



There is a chance, but you would have a better chance of getting one off of ebay 



cadaveca said:


> lulz. It'd be interesting to see who actually has more cores..I gots me a few more chiperoos...
> 
> It's too bad electricity has become so expensive, or I'd be folding, but I gave up on that years ago.  Kind alike the age of your CPUs.



Not all of them are old but that is the old school benching box. Quite a few of those are dual cores and I have another box...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> lulz. It'd be interesting to see who actually has more cores..I gots me a few more chiperoos...
> 
> It's too bad electricity has become so expensive, or I'd be folding, but I gave up on that years ago.  Kind alike the age of your CPUs.



I count 15 processors on his, and I'm just going to assume all of those are single cores.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

tacotown said:


> i count 15 processors on his, and i'm just going to assume all of those are single cores.



19


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 19



I can't count.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I can't count.



Almost all the naked chips are dual core and a couple others as well. I'm going to make them into a desk


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> How long have you been using W8?



Since the first public beta was released. Using the enterprise 90 day trial now. I have no problems "adjusting" to the new start menu.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Larry, Curly and Moe?
> 
> There's this other one, Darrell....OMG, Darrell...



I take it Dave's been drinking again 



cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120923/20120923_165139.jpg
> 
> Haha on that note.



That's the great thing about monitor bezels: they're great for placing your beer.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 24, 2012)

On ebay its 40$ and over for a used one


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> On ebay its 40$ and over for a used one



lies

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-...5AP-/110836732738?pt=CPUs&hash=item19ce625342


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 24, 2012)

No delivery to Canada.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> No delivery to Canada.



Trust me I know things about the great s754 







It is one of my favorite sockets to overclock, but I am a bit old school. Just ask cad about my opinion on these new fangled BIOS's


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine is 2.0 gig ocked at 2.25 it run stables and Win7 64 bits no problems but still i would like to play at BF2 with it for fun.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

ALSO . . . .​


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/179/installation023.jpg
> 
> 
> ALSO . . . .​


Looks pretty still huge for mini-itx


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Looks pretty still huge for mini-itx



It is for a good reason . . .


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It is for a good reason . . .
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img51/893/img2974x.jpg



Trust me I know tons bigger than my SG05-B but you have a similar setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Replaced the Antec Earthwatts with an Antec TruePower New 650w:
> http://i.imgur.com/20zXf.jpg
> IMO a modular PSU with sleeved cables has cleaned this up a lot



Very clean, simple looking rig ION.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## micropage7 (Sep 24, 2012)

after some cleaning i just realize that my rig is colorful


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 24, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120924/20120924_163258.jpg
> after some cleaning i just realize that my rig is colorful



the rainbow rig xd , when i take the money and bring the new case il show you mine guys xd


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

WIll be taking some more pics of my newest build later today!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> WIll be taking some more pics of my newest build later today!



I will do the same as well. I need to install some new fans in mine so when I do that I will snap some shots.


----------



## Milton180 (Sep 24, 2012)

My little Update Ram and cable sleeving


----------



## popswala (Sep 24, 2012)

does anyone with those corsair platinum's have a good pic of that light bar? I'm curious to see the light. Also is it bright at all? all the pics I can find googling don't really show much light. looks more like case lighting.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2012)

popswala said:


> does anyone with those corsair platinum's have a good pic of that light bar? I'm curious to see the light. Also is it bright at all? all the pics I can find googling don't really show much light. looks more like case lighting.



It is not bright at all. you can check my review.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Milton180 said:


> My little Update Ram and cable sleeving
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/Mi sistema 2012/DOMINATOR/DSC02723 (Custom).JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/Mi sistema 2012/DOMINATOR/DSC02717 (Custom).JPG
> ...




Whats the timing on those dominator platinums ?


----------



## Milton180 (Sep 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Whats the timing on those dominator platinums ?



uummm.... are....  Latency 9-11-10-27  Speed 2133Mhz 4x4GB = 16GB and as the light (LED)'ll take pictures in the dark as to who can see them


----------



## Milton180 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are just the Ram!!!!


----------



## punisher186 (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess some cable management is better than none.  Case is a Cooler Master Elite 310.  Open to comments and suggestions.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 25, 2012)

more cable ties. Everything is out of the way, but if you could bunch the multi-colored leads around the board it would appear much cleaner. Fold that extra 4-pin behind the wiring and tie it, clean up near the PSU and it would be top notch


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2012)

A little modification to a Rosewill 3.5 Drive SSD adapter. To mount two SSDs


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2012)

That turned out pretty slick


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 27, 2012)

a few pictures and an update - apparently i fried the board when i was bleeding the loop asus has already approved my RMA just need to get them to send me the number and tell me were to ship it. i did thankfully have a backup board ready for just such an occasion. 

and to answer a few questions yes my loop is "backwards" i did it because of the limited space i have to work with and because i can get the silent box to push up the video card and prevent any sagging on the ass end of the card the stiff tubing going to the video card is also proping up the mid point of the card so in essence the video card is being held up by 4 points ; case, pcie socket, inlet tubing, and the dcc silent-box 

another reason i decided to go that route with the loop design is because of the list of what i want out of my pc in this order

compact design
silence
performance (overclock)
temps

as far as im concerned as long as i can tote it around with me to lans with no issues about it being heavy as hell or too bulky to carry and it stays quiet in its corner so that i can leave it on 24/7 without the whoosh or buzz of high end components i could care less how warm it runs and as of right now its doing just that for me so its 100% what i want right now. 

sorry for the rambling just wanted to get that out there


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 27, 2012)

did this one for a lady thats fell upon hard times...(her church pay'd for it)...she is a very devoted cristian so i thought she'd like the cross (she did!!!)

anwho...  Bitfenix prodigy white, Asus H77 mini itx board, Ivy i5 3470, Avixer 1600 ram, Sapphire 7770, WD green 1tb+ Mushkin 60gig SSD as a cache drive, Antec 620 cooler w/ a corsair SP120, a cppl Lepa casino fans lighing up the top, and Bitfenix Alchamy white cables.... 3d11 P3922


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like that will raise her spirits.


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 27, 2012)

considering she had a P3 pentium with 256 MB of ram that took days to open an email......

she cried!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2012)

What does she have for a monitor?


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 27, 2012)

1280 x 1024 19inch.....

the prodigy was fun to build, and works very well, but not too good at showing off hardware (even with the windows...

and if anybody is wondering....the ext. blu-ray drive mounted like that is because i wanted to run the second top exhaust fan.....front and rears are intake


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 27, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Ths is my backup rig. Painted it myself an old empty Emachines microatx case I got for 5$.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120917/DSCF6730 (747x1024).jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120917/DSCF6731 (1024x768).jpg
> ...





Just a question about it. Do you think this rig with a 2gigs 1M cache instead oc to 2.25 gigs paired with an HIS IceQ 4670 1gig DDR3 AGP 8X could play well with Battlefield 2 multiplayer? It's my backup so I would reinstall it with seven 64 bits and play online. Thx!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2012)

Moved into the Prodigy, pretty much same system specs minus the RAM (new 2x8gb kit is on the way from Amazon) and going push pull on the H100 (SP120 High Performance Push and Stock H100 on low for pull). 

It was hectic trying to move cables out the way, especially with my essentially non-modular PSU, but overall I think its clean enough. Had the Lightning removed in the pic so the internals can be seen. 






Took a pic to make sure the card would fit prior to the build:


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2859_zpse10d8db2.jpg


Nice looking rig erocker
But those clamps are fugly  I know there are some nice looking ones out there that would look a lot nicer (and perform well also)...
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_953_954



theonedub said:


> Moved into the Prodigy, pretty much same system specs minus the RAM (new 2x8gb kit is on the way from Amazon) and going push pull on the H100 (SP120 High Performance Push and Stock H100 on low for pull).
> 
> It was hectic trying to move cables out the way, especially with my essentially non-modular PSU, but overall I think its clean enough. Had the Lightning removed in the pic so the internals can be seen.
> 
> ...



Nice looking set-up!!!
I feel a little outdated as it appears most people are going for the smaller cases when in fact I just received a Corsair Obsidian 800d (holy shit this thing is huge) to place my rig in.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 27, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> http://gyazo.com/09756fcae9d813c76323fa8f2b093dfc.png?1348600140
> http://gyazo.com/31ae7dbcd2d83aef25341054d69aacca.png?1348600377
> 
> I guess some cable management is better than none.  Case is a Cooler Master Elite 310.  Open to comments and suggestions.



try wrapping those cable so it would be more clean. since your case has no space to hide the cables
and try to hide the cables in your optical drive bays


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Nice looking set-up!!!
> I feel a little outdated as it appears most people are going for the smaller cases when in fact I just received a Corsair Obsidian 800d (holy shit this thing is huge) to place my rig in.



The Obsidian lineup is still outstanding. I would still be running the 650D, but I decided I needed the extra space on my desk for my new mATX SFF rig I built and for other random projects. Think I will be boxing up the 650D and storing it until I have the room to build it back out. Definitely post up pics of your 800D when it is setup


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2012)

I have some water cooling parts (res, fittings, tubbing, etc..) coming from Performance-pcs.com. I have decided to stay with my current rig as it still performs at a high level. I will post some pics when time allows. Being recently married, working full-time and coaching high school volleyball has left me little time (and money) for the things I really enjoy

I also purchased two OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB SSD's to install...
Not sure whether to place them in a Raid 0, or just leave them independent. I have read/heard that with SSD's you do not see that much gain from a RAID array.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 27, 2012)

HammerON said:


> I have some water cooling parts (res, fittings, tubbing, etc..) coming from Performance-pcs.com. I have decided to stay with my current rig as it still performs at a high level. I will post some pics when time allows. Being recently married, working full-time and coaching high school volleyball has left me little time (and money) for the things I really enjoy



yeah but when you married you need to switch your point, you have a wife now and you have your own family  but theres a time for something that called hobby


----------



## HammerON (Sep 27, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> yeah but when you married you need to switch your point, you have a wife now and you have your own family  but theres a time for something that called hobby


Agreed!!! I am trying...


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 27, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Just a question about it. Do you think this rig with a 2gigs 1M cache instead oc to 2.25 gigs paired with an HIS IceQ 4670 1gig DDR3 AGP 8X could play well with Battlefield 2 multiplayer? It's my backup so I would reinstall it with seven 64 bits and play online. Thx!



You should be fine

System requirements
Minimum requirements
Windows XP
Intel Pentium 4 1.7 GHz or AMD Athlon XP equivalent
512 MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 128 MB or ATi Radeon 9500 128 MB
2.3+ GB of free hard disk space for Windows swap file and save data
8x CD-ROM drive
Recommended Requirements
Intel Pentium 4 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon XP equivalent
1 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 256 MB or ATi Radeon 9500 256 MB
3 GB of free hard disk space for Windows swap file and save data


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 27, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Moved into the Prodigy, pretty much same system specs minus the RAM (new 2x8gb kit is on the way from Amazon) and going push pull on the H100 (SP120 High Performance Push and Stock H100 on low for pull).
> 
> It was hectic trying to move cables out the way, especially with my essentially non-modular PSU, but overall I think its clean enough. Had the Lightning removed in the pic so the internals can be seen.
> 
> ...




Copy cat! 


I joke, nice and clean, btw I highly recommend the Bit Fenix Alchemy LED lighting.


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 27, 2012)

forgot the one with the lights on......


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> did this one for a lady thats fell upon hard times...(her church pay'd for it)...she is a very devoted cristian so i thought she'd like the cross (she did!!!)
> 
> anwho...  Bitfenix prodigy white, Asus H77 mini itx board, Ivy i5 3470, Avixer 1600 ram, Sapphire 7770, WD green 1tb+ Mushkin 60gig SSD as a cache drive, Antec 620 cooler w/ a corsair SP120, a cppl Lepa casino fans lighing up the top, and Bitfenix Alchamy white cables.... 3d11 P3922
> 
> ...



Could you put it in anything smaller??!!


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 27, 2012)

fto3 mini???

lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 27, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> did this one for a lady thats fell upon hard times...(her church pay'd for it)...she is a very devoted cristian so i thought she'd like the cross (she did!!!)
> 
> anwho...  Bitfenix prodigy white, Asus H77 mini itx board, Ivy i5 3470, Avixer 1600 ram, Sapphire 7770, WD green 1tb+ Mushkin 60gig SSD as a cache drive, Antec 620 cooler w/ a corsair SP120, a cppl Lepa casino fans lighing up the top, and Bitfenix Alchamy white cables.... 3d11 P3922
> 
> ...



It looks like an angel.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2012)

any cable management suggestions


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 27, 2012)

Sup Durvelle 

Can you not get the front panel/USB/etc wires up behind/under the MoBo more? Is there no room behind the MoBo tray or sidepanel? If the HSF wires are long enough could you run them up to the top, across the cage then to the controller? I'm assuming there is a controller based on what I see


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Sup Durvelle
> 
> Can you not get the front panel/USB/etc wires up behind/under the MoBo more? Is there no room behind the MoBo tray or sidepanel? If the HSF wires are long enough could you run them up to the top, across the cage then to the controller? I'm assuming there is a controller based on what I see



thx gonna try that


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

When I head home from college for fall break I'm setting up my parents with a new system (AMD X4 965BE) to replace the C2D I built for them a few years back:




I have a Biostar 880GZ board, 4GB of RAM, and a 500GB HDD.  I'll be re-using the old case and Corsair VX450w PSU.  I have it crunching right now as a stress test


----------



## Soup (Sep 27, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> any cable management suggestions



Wrap the sata cable around a long screwdriver


----------



## punisher186 (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's my build from ~2003-4






PSU is fried and a few capacitors on the motherboard have thrown up.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> Here's my build from ~2003-4
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9JQ9j.jpg
> 
> PSU is fried and a few capacitors on the motherboard have thrown up.



I have the same HP rig, it died a while ago when I was trying to clean the heatsink and the processor came off with it.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Sep 28, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I have the same HP rig, it died a while ago when I was trying to clean the heatsink and the processor came off with it.



Same thing happened to me with a socket 478. The paste was so strong that it came off with the heatsink and broke a cpu pin inside the pin socket. No way to se it then i installed back the cpu and it blowed the board.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> Here's my build from ~2003-4
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9JQ9j.jpg
> 
> PSU is fried and a few capacitors on the motherboard have thrown up.



If it's a half-way decent system you can recap it for about $10-15.  If you don't need it then you can always donate it to a local charity.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 28, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Same thing happened to me with a socket 478. The paste was so strong that it came off with the heatsink and broke a cpu pin inside the pin socket. No way to se it then i installed back the cpu and it blowed the board.



I did the exact same thing as you, except I spent $30 buying a new CPU


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 28, 2012)

t_ski said:


> If it's a half-way decent system you can recap it for about $10-15.  If you don't need it then you can always donate it to a local charity.



no more out of you until we get updated pics..... j/k
I really do want images, but feel free to comment at will


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 28, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Same thing happened to me with a socket 478. The paste was so strong that it came off with the heatsink and broke a cpu pin inside the pin socket. No way to se it then i installed back the cpu and it blowed the board.



If you ever come across a heatsink that refuses to budge, run the IBT for a few minutes and then turn off the PC to try again.




My new toys:


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 28, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> If you ever come across a heatsink that refuses to budge, run the IBT for a few minutes and then turn off the PC to try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 620 is fantastic, pretty quiet too. I added a Noctua P12 or F12? -can't remember which one- as a second fan.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 29, 2012)

Leak Testing:









THE_EGG said:


> The 620 is fantastic, pretty quiet too. I added a Noctua P12 or F12? -can't remember which one- as a second fan.



The fan on its own is pretty much silent but once you fix it to the radiator it makes quite a bit of noise. It's slightly louder than the N520 I was using.  Anyway, part of the reason I switched to WC is because of RAM clearance (planning to get some Vengeances later).


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Leak Testing:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img856/9509/img0682te.jpg
> 
> ...



IMO the fan on it is actually quite quiet, even on the radiator.  At least compared to my GPU fans, I can't notice it.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, yeah, I game with headphones so it's not like it disturbs me either  but you can certainly hear the turbulence from the air going through the fins. It's the loudest on my system ATM but not by much.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 30, 2012)

Man everyones pcs look so nice, I need to do some wire managment on mine.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Leak Testing:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img856/9509/img0682te.jpg
> 
> ...



lol picked one of these up yesterday too. On sale at microcenter to cool my newly acquired 2600k alongside other toys that i recently came up on for dirt cheap. ill take pics in a bit.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Man everyones pcs look so nice, I need to do some wire managment on mine.




That'll be fun for ya [H] I seen inside white boy and damn there's not much room left what with all the goodies you have packed into it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

Shitty picture. Hard to keep a phone stable haha. Heres what my system setup looks like now.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

My desk isn't as clean as Phenom's, but here's my setup. 
(Excuse the crappy photo, need a new camera.)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> My desk isn't as clean as Phenom's, but here's my setup.
> (Excuse the crappy photo, need a new camera.)
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/001_zpsfb303ddd.jpg



Lol. I just took a picture of my computer building table that has EVERYTHINg that was on my desk before I took my desk picture haha!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Lol. I just took a picture of my computer building table that has EVERYTHINg that was on my desk before I took my desk picture haha!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120929/IMG_20120929_190521_476325.jpg



We all have desks like that... 






...umm, right?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> We all have desks like that... right?
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img842/8987/img0690vat.jpg



But you don't have your whole kitchen on it!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 30, 2012)

Building PCs starves you.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 30, 2012)

Next time I'm repairing/building a bunch of rigs at work, I'll have to take a picture of my workbench there. It's epic.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Next time I'm repairing/building a bunch of rigs at work, I'll have to take a picture of my workbench there. It's epic.



Next week my shits going to look nuts for my Xbox 360 build.

Check out my project log

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172933


----------



## silapakorn (Sep 30, 2012)

My rig is finally complete! Took me almost a year to save up.































At first I decided to built an all-corsair set, but my ax850w blew up so I have to change to seasonic instead. 
After that I don't care about the brand or looks any more. Hopefully with this set I wouldn't have to upgrade for at least a couple years. I might get a BD writer or a new chair though.

One more thing, how much should I OC my i7-2600k with H100 and noiseblocker fans? At 3.8 Ghz I got around 55c while gaming at full load. Should I go higher?


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice setup!! 

Some bloody lovely rigs here guys!!


----------



## NHKS (Sep 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> A little modification to a Rosewill 3.5 Drive SSD adapter. To mount two SSDs
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120926/Capture004.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120926/Capture005.jpg
> ...



looking great!.. from mnpctech?




badtaylorx said:


> did this one for a lady thats fell upon hard times...(her church pay'd for it)...she is a very devoted cristian so i thought she'd like the cross (she did!!!)
> 
> anwho...  Bitfenix prodigy white, Asus H77 mini itx board, Ivy i5 3470, Avixer 1600 ram, Sapphire 7770, WD green 1tb+ Mushkin 60gig SSD as a cache drive, Antec 620 cooler w/ a corsair SP120, a cppl Lepa casino fans lighing up the top, and Bitfenix Alchamy white cables.... 3d11 P3922
> 
> ...



superb build+MOD.. couple of questions though..
- is that a demciflex filter on the rear grille?
- with that 7770 right up against the window, are the temps ok? meaning aren't the the fans starved of air?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> My rig is finally complete! Took me almost a year to save up.
> 
> 
> At first I decided to built an all-corsair set, but my ax850w blew up so I have to change to seasonic instead.
> ...



It seems almost a waste not to.  I have a 2700k and a $20 air cooler (Xigmatek Gaia) and I'm sitting at 4.4GHz right now and temps are in the upper 60s at 100% load.  These chips OC like mad


----------



## Phusius (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice rig Silpakorn.  I think you should aim for 4.4 like Ion OC wise.  Very nice cable management btw, just very well done over all wow... my PC insides on my carbide 500r look like crap.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 30, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It seems almost a waste not to.  I have a 2700k and a $20 air cooler (Xigmatek Gaia) and I'm sitting at 4.4GHz right now and temps are in the upper 60s at 100% load.  These chips OC like mad



Better believe it.  Although I feel that SB-E handles higher voltages a bit better. What kind of voltages are you pumping through that 2700k? I can't imagine that it's nearly as high as my 3820.


----------



## Finners (Sep 30, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> My rig is finally complete! Took me almost a year to save up.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120930/P1000265.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120930/P1000267.jpg
> ...



nice rig fella, What fan is that in the front? seems very deep


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

My rig atm   The thing above the PSU is my E-Sata bracket


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 30, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My rig atm   The thing above the PSU is my E-Sata bracket
> 
> View attachment 48575



i dont understand how with an antec p280 you have this bad cable managment xd


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2012)

cause i could care less about it  im not a perfectionist like most are with their cases.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 30, 2012)

heres my rig and my desk in my room









upgraded since the last pic i put on here...


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't post here in a awhile, noticed everyone showing off their desk setup and thought I would join in on the fun!


----------



## silapakorn (Oct 1, 2012)

Finners said:


> nice rig fella, What fan is that in the front? seems very deep



http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6456


----------



## t_ski (Oct 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I haven't post here in a awhile, noticed everyone showing off their desk setup and thought I would join in on the fun!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/mydesk.jpg



Dual mice?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Better believe it.  Although I feel that SB-E handles higher voltages a bit better. What kind of voltages are you pumping through that 2700k? I can't imagine that it's nearly as high as my 3820.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48574&stc=1&d=1349031130



I have a lazy OC @ 4.4GHz with 1.32V:




I could probably go a bit lower if I wanted, but it's stable and temps are fine, so I'm just going to leave it as-is


----------



## HammerON (Oct 1, 2012)

Going to move my rig from the Tech Station to a case:









EDIT:
Here is the current rig:


----------



## NHKS (Oct 1, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6456



i guess u cannot mount HDD cages with that fan? stock fan is leaner..  that's one of the few shortcomings of the 600T besides being unable to mount dual 120s at the front.. 

great rig btw!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

More to come


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> cause i could care less about it  im not a perfectionist like most are with their cases.



its useless have cable managment for dont use it ,if you dont care i give you mine in exchange xd


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I haven't post here in a awhile, noticed everyone showing off their desk setup and thought I would join in on the fun!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/mydesk.jpg





t_ski said:


> Dual mice?



Yeah I was waiting for someone to notice that,  I am a left-handed gamer but then I do everything else right handed. I used to have a universal mouse that I would have to switch from right to left for games, but then I got sick of having to do that. Razer is the only company that designed a lefty gaming mouse on the market, the DeathAdder. I loved this model so much I bought a right handed one as well for 2 reason's- for my right handed buddies who come over to game and for a clean look on my desk as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I was waiting for someone to notice that,  I am a left-handed gamer but then I do everything else right handed. I used to have a universal mouse that I would have to switch from right to left for games, but then I got sick of having to do that. Razer is the only company that designed a lefty gaming mouse on the market, the DeathAdder. I loved this model so much I bought a right handed one as well for 2 reason's- for my right handed buddies who come over to game and for a clean look on my desk as well.



I had a friend that would come over and play Counter Strike left handed and he would have the keyboard all twisted with remapped keys. I finally made him a config.txt file that I would copy in my CS folder before he would play LOL


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 1, 2012)

My Desk 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I use Headphones(Shure SRH-440) so there isn't any speakers on the desk.

I played BF3 on 1920X1200 @High in Noshahr canals with 64P and got on  average 47FPS  which  isn't bad for my HD6850 IMO ..


----------



## Norton (Oct 1, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I was waiting for someone to notice that,  I am a left-handed gamer but then I do everything else right handed. I used to have a universal mouse that I would have to switch from right to left for games, but then I got sick of having to do that. Razer is the only company that designed a lefty gaming mouse on the market, the DeathAdder. I loved this model so much I bought a right handed one as well for 2 reason's- for my right handed buddies who come over to game and for a clean look on my desk as well.



I wish they made more Lefty stuff :shadedshu

I'm pretty sure I'm Lefty born and turned Righty as most things I do feel more natural left handed.


----------



## NHKS (Oct 1, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> My Desk
> 
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img3/3057/img0026pam.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Very neat & tidy desk sir!.. I prefer headphones over speakers too!..
talking abt neat & tidy, where's the case?


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 1, 2012)

Right under the table 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 1, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> Right under the table
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img855/6807/img0032tu.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



for make a better use of the shure bring a dedicated sound card xd like the asus xonar dgx with the build it heaphone amp .


----------



## Krazy Owl (Oct 1, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img845/179/installation023.jpg
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img51/893/img2974x.jpg
> ...



What's the brand and model of that case and do they make it in black?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 1, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What's the brand and model of that case and do they make it in black?



It's the bitfenix prodigy and yes it does.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 1, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> for make a better use of the shure bring a dedicated sound card xd like the asus xonar dgx with the build it heaphone amp .



Or use an external DAC that won't be affected by ripple and noise from your PC, then run that into an amplifier.
But to be completely honest, those Shures won't see any improvement with their own amp. They already operate so close to their optimum without amplification that any gains in sound quality by adding in an amp would be so minor that it probably wouldn't be perceivable and would have to be blamed on the source equipment. Those particular cans(and most Shure headphones in general) operate very well unamplified as they are (usually) designed for easy transport/portable listening and/or DJing/casual listening. We're not talking about high-end cans like a pair of 600Ω Sennheisers or 320Ω Grados that will sound like garbage without an amp. Most headphones with an impedance up to around 48Ω can run well unamplified. Some will say 64Ω is fine without an amp, though I consider anything above 48Ω requiring amplification, even if its just a simple CMoy.
However, I digress.

Ezio, that's a nice, clean setup. I really like it.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 1, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Or use an external DAC that won't be affected by ripple and noise from your PC, then run that into an amplifier.
> But to be completely honest, those Shures won't see any improvement with their own amp. They already operate so close to their optimum without amplification that any gains in sound quality by adding in an amp would be so minor that it probably wouldn't be perceivable and would have to be blamed on the source equipment. Those particular cans(and most Shure headphones in general) operate very well unamplified as they are (usually) designed for easy transport/portable listening and/or DJing/casual listening. We're not talking about high-end cans like a pair of 600Ω Sennheisers or 320Ω Grados that will sound like garbage without an amp. Most headphones with an impedance up to around 48Ω can run well unamplified. Some will say 64Ω is fine without an amp, though I consider anything above 48Ω requiring amplification, even if its just a simple CMoy.
> However, I digress.
> 
> Ezio, that's a nice, clean setup. I really like it.



its all right what you say but dedicated is much better than integrated audio without discussion xd and the sound card of my advice cost very low .


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 1, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Or use an external DAC that won't be affected by ripple and noise from your PC, then run that into an amplifier.
> But to be completely honest, those Shures won't see any improvement with their own amp. They already operate so close to their optimum without amplification that any gains in sound quality by adding in an amp would be so minor that it probably wouldn't be perceivable and would have to be blamed on the source equipment. Those particular cans(and most Shure headphones in general) operate very well unamplified as they are (usually) designed for easy transport/portable listening and/or DJing/casual listening. We're not talking about high-end cans like a pair of 600Ω Sennheisers or 320Ω Grados that will sound like garbage without an amp. Most headphones with an impedance up to around 48Ω can run well unamplified. Some will say 64Ω is fine without an amp, though I consider anything above 48Ω requiring amplification, even if its just a simple CMoy.
> However, I digress.
> 
> Ezio, that's a nice, clean setup. I really like it.



This is the reason i don't plan on buying any DAC/Headphone AMP right now.. right now with this headphones i just don't see the point, also with the new motherboard there less noise compared to the EP45-DS3 with the Realtek 889 i used before .

Thanks BTW, you have a great system from what is see in the specs


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 2, 2012)

Friends rig  Core i3 2120 + Asus B75 mobo and Gigabyte 7770.  Built over the weekend


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Friends rig  Core i3 2120 + Asus B75 mobo and Gigabyte 7770
> 
> View attachment 48583



very nice


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I was waiting for someone to notice that,  I am a left-handed gamer but then I do everything else right handed. I used to have a universal mouse that I would have to switch from right to left for games, but then I got sick of having to do that. Razer is the only company that designed a lefty gaming mouse on the market, the DeathAdder. I loved this model so much I bought a right handed one as well for 2 reason's- for my right handed buddies who come over to game and for a clean look on my desk as well.



They actually say that the best thing to do is to learn to mouse left-handed, even if you are righty.  That way you can mouse with your left and type with your right at the same time.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 2, 2012)

t_ski said:


> They actually say that the best thing to do is to learn to mouse left-handed, even if you are righty.  That way you can mouse with your left and type with your right at the same time.



I don't know about that. You have access to more words on the left side of the keyboard (at least in QWERTY keyboards).


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2012)

For Silverstone Raven RV 02 owners can be a nice idea ? 

This is my broken crap plastic H60, i keep the radiator the only thing with some value.

Yes must flip the 120mm fan to the other side.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> For Silverstone Raven RV 02 owners can be a nice idea ?
> 
> This is my broken crap plastic H60, i keep the radiator the only thing with some value.
> 
> ...




Neat idea to make something out of nothing.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I haven't post here in a awhile, noticed everyone showing off their desk setup and thought I would join in on the fun!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/mydesk.jpg



best rig ever!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 2, 2012)

Got 4.8 pretty much stable.






Here are some cell phone pics.











Putting the tech station to work. Eventually, when winter actually arrives in Tucson (sometime in December.. if im lucky), I'm going to do some 5+ghz runs with the 3570k. It was 99F today, supposed to be 100F tomorrow. Can someone inform Tucson that winter is here, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 2, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> More to come



Your post was the first time I had ever seen this case by Bitfenix and I am very interested in it!  I have always wanted to build a mini ITX gaming rig, but most itx cases do not have the option for full scale video cards and good airflow. 

*Q:* I see that the black model has a mesh front bezel and the white model appears to be solid, but still has front fan options. I see that you installed a 200-240mm fan in front, does it have any front ventilation? even with the solid panel. Why didn't Bitfenix make a white mesh panel like their black version? Hmmm...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Your post was the first time I had ever seen this case by Bitfenix and I am very interested in it!  I have always wanted to build a mini ITX gaming rig, but most itx cases do not have the option for full scale video cards and good airflow.
> 
> *Q:* I see that the black model has a mesh front bezel and the white model appears to be solid, but still has front fan options. I see that you installed a 200-240mm fan in front, does it have any front ventilation? even with the solid panel. Why didn't Bitfenix make a white mesh panel like their black version? Hmmm...



the black border around the white front is all vented and slotted, there is also a gap of about 3/4 - 1 CM that allows air through the bottom, it moves plenty of cool air into the system. that said I too would have liked mesh like the black case.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought I'd share my pics of my recent endeavors, though it's not quite done.  I do apologize for the lack of quality pics; I blame the lame iPhone camera.

A few pics of some stuff everywhere at times.  I broke everything down and yeah I cleaned up those dirty rads 














Then some pics as things started to retake form










Then gpus installed in full glory






A little SSD testing the other night before resolving to sell the Vertex 4 and keep the 830s






And pretty much what it is now.  To come shortly, the blue yate loon will be replaced, and a new EK 360 rad for the top of the case, courtesy of t_ski 









I'll post back when the new rad gets in and installed.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting.  You have a triple rad covering the PCI slots, so how do you plug in the monitor cable?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 3, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Interesting.  You have a triple rad covering the PCI slots, so how do you plug in the monitor cable?



It looks as if it's off to the side quite a bit. Enough room for a DVI port or two from each card.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I thought I'd share my pics of my recent endeavors, though it's not quite done.  I do apologize for the lack of quality pics; I blame the lame iPhone camera.
> 
> 
> I'll post back when the new rad gets in and installed.



Is that a B3 board ? Seems like an original 1155 board to me. :/ Although I guess if you don't use the SATAII ports you're fine.
I am very jelly of your GPU setup


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Interesting.  You have a triple rad covering the PCI slots, so how do you plug in the monitor cable?





TacoTown said:


> It looks as if it's off to the side quite a bit. Enough room for a DVI port or two from each card.



It covered all but the DVI port, so I'm good there, as long as I don't need to plug in anything else. The toughest part was that it covered my sound card, so I had to plug in my cable first, then install the rad. Fortunately Razer headphones came with an extension cable, which is what is plugged in. 

It seems to work for now, though I would like somewhat better air flow on th back rad with the fans pulling. So it'll have to do until I get a bigger case of sorts. 



THE_EGG said:


> Is that a B3 board ? Seems like an original 1155 board to me. :/ Although I guess if you don't use the SATAII ports you're fine.
> I am very jelly of your GPU setup



I'll check when I get home but I always thought B3. Box said B3 atleast lol 
Thanks

Yup, B3 indeed


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2012)

Why did you decide against the SLI fitting between the cards?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Why did you decide against the SLI fitting between the cards?



It looked like the fitting was more narrow, so I thought maybe tubing would give better flow, not sure.  I have used that fitting since my 6950s without any major issue, but I thought I'd give this a chance.  We shall see.  Currently, it's going well. 

Just played BF3 for almost an hour with the cards at 1000/1500, and temps were 39* 1st card and 40* 2nd card.  So I suppose that's not too bad, plus it's kind of warm in here tonight, ambient ~25*C

Do you think it would look better with the black fitting?  I was thinking of getting another one and setting it up in serial....


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It covered all but the DVI port, so I'm good there, as long as I don't need to plug in anything else. The toughest part was that it covered my sound card, so I had to plug in my cable first, then install the rad. Fortunately Razer headphones came with an extension cable, which is what is plugged in.
> 
> It seems to work for now, though I would like somewhat better air flow on th back rad with the fans pulling. So it'll have to do until I get a bigger case of sorts.
> 
> ...



Ah, awesome. Must be like my B3 board (one of the really early ones, I think it was March or April last year) where on the box and manual it says B3 but the manufacturer still hadn't updated the labelling on the board itself haha.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Ah, awesome. Must be like my B3 board (one of the really early ones, I think it was March or April last year) where on the box and manual it says B3 but the manufacturer still hadn't updated the labelling on the board itself haha.



Honestly I can't say exactly, as I bought it used here on the forums in August last year, and it's worked great ever since, as did my M4A89 Asus mobo before it; I'm a little partial to Asus on mobos since I've had great success with them


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 3, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I haven't post here in a awhile, noticed everyone showing off their desk setup and thought I would join in on the fun!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/mydesk.jpg





johnnyfiive said:


> best rig ever!



Heeeey whats up j5!! Thanks bro


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Do you think it would look better with the black fitting?  I was thinking of getting another one and setting it up in serial....



I definitely think the zip ties look out of place.  Either stick with the same kind of compression fittings all around or opt for something like the SLI fitting that matches the rest of the fittings.

I like running multiple cards in parallel, which is what I think you meant by adding a second fitting.  All the cards get the same temp water, not the second card getting water heated by the first card (and the third heated by the first and second, etc.).  I actually don't think I've ever run multiple cards in serial, so I don't know if there's any major impact on the cooling


----------



## manofthem (Oct 3, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I definitely think the zip ties look out of place.  Either stick with the same kind of compression fittings all around or opt for something like the SLI fitting that matches the rest of the fittings.
> 
> I like running multiple cards in parallel, which is what I think you meant by adding a second fitting.  All the cards get the same temp water, not the second card getting water heated by the first card (and the third heated by the first and second, etc.).  I actually don't think I've ever run multiple cards in serial, so I don't know if there's any major impact on the cooling



Yes, I meant I'd like to run them in parallel, not serial 
Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll take a look for a pair of nicer connectors to throw between a the cards, something with decent flow.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2012)

I still use a B2 board but I have not had any issues with it. It clocks quite well!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 3, 2012)

guys i want to share with you my new keyboard ... From razer lyocsa to Microsoft Arc... Maybe is not the best idea but... I think the Nostromo is far enough for playing games the lycosa is for hard gaming and i never used it for that.

So little and so nice keyboard is very thin and silent plus is wireless.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 3, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still use a B2 board but I have not had any issues with it. It clocks quite well!



Nice, I noticed that my old B2 board that I gave back was quite good too, better than my current B3. Not really sure why, but probably just luck of the draw. I actually started to get HDD issues with the B2 board though (random HDD disconnections and increasingly slower loading times for things), which is part of the reason why I decided to throw together a home server to back things up onto.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

My work cube


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My work cube



Wow, that really looks like the work-place where Neo used to work in the Matrix.  How do you feel?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Wow, that really looks like the work-place where Neo used to work in the Matrix.  How do you feel?



I feel good when I get to play Dayz, BF3, and Borderlands all day.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> My work cube
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121005/WorkCubeSmall.jpg



Looks fun, I'd love to have desk space like that at home


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Lots more pictures and info here.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally got a moment where my desktop was open. Lousy phone camera, and lighting isn't that good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Finally got a moment where my desktop was open. Lousy phone camera, and lighting isn't that good.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/2828/04102012146.jpg



Good setup but I was never a fan of those AC Freezer 7's. I had a REV 1 that would Overheat a c2d 775 chip at stock. I pretty much trashed it.

If you can spare the change, a Hyper 212+ evo is quite good


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Finally got a moment where my desktop was open. Lousy phone camera, and lighting isn't that good.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img22/2828/04102012146.jpg



Little messy in there, could use a few beers and some cable management.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2012)

Ease of installation was part of the appeal, and the fact that I'm not sure if the ~16 cm coolers can fit in the cabinet. And my mostly normal clocked A6 is no match for that cooler. 

And without wanting to use fasteners of any kind, I don't feel like I can do much better with the cables. :S

And an even more horrible picture of it's normal home.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> And an even more horrible picture of it's normal home.
> http://imageshack.us/a/img543/844/05102012147.jpg



Is that a cellphone pic!?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2012)

The first was too. But that one's under horrible lighting. The first one was just luck, that the lamp in the photo actually provided pretty good lighting.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> The first was too. But that one's under horrible lighting. The first one was just luck, that the lamp in the photo actually provided pretty good lighting.



I see, oh well make due with what you have right.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I feel good when I get to play Dayz, BF3, and Borderlands all day.



That is an interesting job to be ab le to play games all day long
That office needs to spruced-up a little bit!!!

Since peeps are posting pics of their desks (rigs), here is mine. Soon the rig will be in a new 800D


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice Hammer! Those cans are awesome too!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 6, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nice Hammer! Those cans are awesome too!



I have really enjoyed them. Mostly for gaming (no mic though so no BF3 Teamspeak). I recently bought the Bose QuietComfort 15 for traveling. They are really good for canceling noise and listening to music/movies.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 6, 2012)

Audio Technica's FTW. I've been thinking about getting a pair of Sennheiser HD558s though. 

Also for mic you could get one of the zalman clip on mics. They work pretty well.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 6, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That is an interesting job to be ab le to play games all day long
> That office needs to spruced-up a little bit!!!
> 
> Since peeps are posting pics of their desks (rigs), here is mine. Soon the rig will be in a new 800D
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121005/IMG_3175.jpg



Nice setup bro! I love the 30" Dell you have there..


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 6, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> and the fact that I'm not sure if the ~16 cm coolers can fit in the cabinet. And my mostly normal clocked A6 is no match for that cooler



if you're talking about the Hyper212 i have the plus mounted in my bro's V3 and it fits perfectly if not never mind, details in sys specs.

also this case is not much for cable management(for me atleast), he has like 7 HDD's in it and the cables look like they had a fight :shadedshu


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is my PC at the moment


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Here is my PC at the moment
> 
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/985488IMGP7425.jpg
> ...



specs


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> specs



EVGA Sr2
2 xeon 5620
quadfire HD7970
Silent pro M2 1500w


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> EVGA Sr2
> 2 xeon 5620
> quadfire HD7970
> Silent pro M2 1500w



i'll take one of those HD 7970s off yor hands XD


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> EVGA Sr2
> 2 xeon 5620
> quadfire HD7970
> Silent pro M2 1500w



you know than have 4 7970 dont mean nothing in performance and memory buffer? 3gb still remain 3gb xd


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> i'll take one of those HD 7970s off yor hands XD



one for me as well xd


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> you know than have 4 7970 dont mean nothing in performance and memory buffer? 3gb still remain 3gb xd



Uh, yes a know, but why do you tell me that ? 


And I love my 7970, so I keep them ^^


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Uh, yes a know, but why do you tell me that ?
> 
> 
> And I love my 7970, so I keep them ^^



i tell you that why for my point of view 2 videocard are enough and put other 2 without left space for a soundcard is like throw money for the sake of good looking system.
the money are yours but its my opinion not the true on earth xd .


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i tell you that why for my point of view 2 videocard are enough and put other 2 without left space for a soundcard is like throw money for the sake of good looking system.
> the money are yours but its my opinion not the true on earth xd .



Okay ! 

I love bench, overkill stuff, it's just a passion but I know you right, it's useless


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Okay !
> 
> I love bench, overkill stuff, it's just a passion but I know you right, it's useless



out of thread ,you are japanese? or you like japan? seeying the hiragana on the side of the case make me think xd.


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> out of thread ,you are japanese? or you like japan? seeying the hiragana on the side of the case make me think xd.



No, I'm a French modder and I like to try different things when I modify some cases 

If you want to take a look : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Watermod/173971259406152

There is also a mod made by a good friend of mine (The element copper).


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 6, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> No, I'm a French modder and I like to try different things when I modify some cases
> 
> If you want to take a look : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Watermod/173971259406152
> 
> There is also a mod made by a good friend of mine (The element copper).



wow the element copper is very very cool,good work and remind my about steampunk xd.


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 6, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> wow the element copper is very very cool,good work and remind my about steampunk xd.



Yes, a very beautifull mod !
We experience a lot of things: the rigid tubing, copper and black,  carbon and gold, etc


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Here is my PC at the moment
> 
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/985488IMGP7425.jpg
> ...



looks clean and nice
umm btw wheres the cables?
its clean until i cant find any cables on that 
on build process?


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> No, I'm a French modder and I like to try different things when I modify some cases
> 
> If you want to take a look : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Watermod/173971259406152
> 
> There is also a mod made by a good friend of mine (The element copper).





Sassanou said:


> Yes, a very beautifull mod !
> We experience a lot of things: the rigid tubing, copper and black,  carbon and gold, etc



NICE!!!!!
Funny you say you're a French modder and have experimented with copper and black colours, because Peugeot may have stolen/borrowed your copper and black design on their new Onyx and RCZ-R concepts (currently on display at the Paris motor show). :O

I'm very jealous of your PC btw


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Here is my PC at the moment




Vigorous Earth?


Cool mod 


BTW, what do you do with them? Do you sell them once you finish?


----------



## trickson (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine now.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 7, 2012)

damn, I want a Stacker for my media server


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 7, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Vigorous Earth?
> 
> 
> Cool mod
> ...



Do you have power cables connected to it at all? lol


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my gear atm, the old case i found on hr=





 the new case im in the middle of building.=





And how im running it while building new case etc.=


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 7, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> looks clean and nice
> umm btw wheres the cables?
> its clean until i cant find any cables on that
> on build process?


Thank you !
For cables, wait a moment, I'm doing it but it takes a lot of times with all the number of cables to do ^^





THE_EGG said:


> NICE!!!!!
> Funny you say you're a French modder and have experimented with copper and black colours, because Peugeot may have stolen/borrowed your copper and black design on their new Onyx and RCZ-R concepts (currently on display at the Paris motor show). :O
> 
> I'm very jealous of your PC btw


lol !
I was not aware of this story 
Our goal was to honor the colors outmoded today 




TRWOV said:


> Vigorous Earth?
> 
> 
> Cool mod
> ...



The others were sold yes.

This one, I should keep it. But after, if I have a good opportunity, why not sell it




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you have power cables connected to it at all? lol



Patience, patience


----------



## NHKS (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> No, I'm a French modder and I like to try different things when I modify some cases
> 
> If you want to take a look : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Watermod/173971259406152
> 
> There is also a mod made by a good friend of mine (The element copper).



You guys are definitely good at this!.. hoping to see more interesting stuff...


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 7, 2012)

NHKS said:


> You guys are definitely good at this!.. hoping to see more interesting stuff...


Thank you !! 

So stay tuned, my friend will start a new one very soon based on a Silverstone Fortress.

And I dont know if you have ever heard of an event called Asus Boost My PC, because the video of the third episode will come soon and it's me who have done the modding of all the PC 

http://www.event-asus.fr/BoostmyPC/


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Here is my PC at the moment
> 
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/985488IMGP7425.jpg
> ...



External rad? What brand and size?
Beautiful looking build


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 7, 2012)

HammerON said:


> External rad? What brand and size?
> Beautiful looking build



There is a phobya 420 in the drive bay and a phobya 1080 on the other side of the case


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you have pics of the other side of the case with the phobya 1080?


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 7, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Do you have pics of the other side of the case with the phobya 1080?



An ugly one take with my phone ^^

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/16305420120911185730.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks. No fans I take it (from the pics)? I imagine it still cools pretty well.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 7, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Thank you !
> For cables, wait a moment, I'm doing it but it takes a lot of times with all the number of cables to do ^^
> 
> lol !
> ...



Here is what I was talking about;
You and your friend's modding;






vs. Peugeot concepts;





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Looks like the black and copper could become a hit. 

I saw your facebook projects, they look INSANE!!!!
Approximately how much time do you spend on each computer?



I just realised I've never put up a picture of my main desktop haha. Here are a few;


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 9, 2012)

SNEAK PEEK........lets call it the Crazy A$$ L.O.P.R. (left over parts rig) 

not even close to done, but when the pumps all fired up an ran QUIET....i got exited...all left over lcs pump/blocks. 3*120 radz and 1 120x80mm "monsta" rad...

the nasty cables are just to bleed pumps...

and this is just for fun... dont take this one too seriously.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> SNEAK PEEK........lets call it the Crazy A$$ L.O.P.R. (left over parts rig)
> 
> not even close to done, but when the pumps all fired up an ran QUIET....i got exited...all left over lcs pump/blocks. 3*120 radz and 1 120x80mm "monsta" rad...
> 
> ...



I'm intrigued.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

Got my monitors working.






Temp setup on the desk for now waiting on my wall mounts to show up!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Got my monitors working.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/20121008_222327.jpg
> 
> Temp setup on the desk for now waiting on my wall mounts to show up!



I see pampers box, toys, and baby gate...I can relate 

Nice setup with the monitors!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I see pampers box, toys, and baby gate...I can relate
> 
> Nice setup with the monitors!



lol thanks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> SNEAK PEEK........lets call it the Crazy A$$ L.O.P.R. (left over parts rig)
> 
> not even close to done, but when the pumps all fired up an ran QUIET....i got exited...all left over lcs pump/blocks. 3*120 radz and 1 120x80mm "monsta" rad...
> 
> ...


stats?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2012)

just set up a scrap parts machine, should take pics tomorrow and throw them in here.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 9, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Here is what I was talking about;
> You and your friend's modding;


*
Daaayum!* I never saw fixed brass tubing in a wc setup before? That looks crazy clean!!! kinda has a hint of steampunk style.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2012)

Some amazing rigs here guys!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *
> Daaayum!* I never saw fixed brass tubing in a wc setup before? That looks crazy clean!!! kinda has a hint of steampunk style.



haha I know right! It loooooks INSANE, dare I say very pretty in general.

I just want to get this across though, that is not my PC or anything, I found it on the facebook page Sassanou had a link to with his and his friend's designs. I just thought it looked that awesome that it had to be shown here (and compare it to the colour schemes of the new Peugeot concepts as Sassanou is also French ). So all credit to Sassanou and his friends.


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 9, 2012)

heres mine atm.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 9, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> heres mine atm.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/DSC_0088[1].jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/DSC_0089[1].jpg



 You had to put your doubly as powerful computer up immediately after I put mine up didn't you  

Very nice though, this is what my dream computer was at the end of last year when I did a big upgrade to my computer. Only my budget had made me remove a 580 and reduce my CPU from a 2600k to a 2500k.

Also I am very jealous of your other 580 and ltd edition FT02.


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 9, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> You had to put your doubly as powerful computer up immediately after I put mine up didn't you
> 
> Very nice though, this is what my dream computer was at the end of last year when I did a big upgrade to my computer. Only my budget had made me remove a 580 and reduce my CPU from a 2600k to a 2500k.
> 
> Also I think I have already asked you this before, but did you paint your FT02 ? or was it some kind of limited edition?



seeing you had the SOC aswell reminded me to post mine up and i was asked before its a limited edition #0430

how you liking the SOC? great 580, my single soc ran bf3 @ ultra all day


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 9, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> seeing you had the SOC aswell reminded me to post mine up and i was asked before its a limited edition #0430
> 
> how you liking the SOC? great 580, my single soc ran bf3 @ ultra all day



I love the 580 SOC, probably the best GPU i have every purchased. Well worth the extra money over the normal 580s. Running BF3 @ ultra certainly is fun, especially when it can be achieved on a previous generation video card. 

It overclocks amazingly as well. Mine is at 920/1840/2250 and 1.125V. I downclocked a little because of spring arriving with much higher temperatures than winter. The 580 handles the overlock like a beast. Maximum temperatures of around ~72C playing BF3 and SR3. 


How much did the temperatures increase with your 580's when you put in the second one?


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 9, 2012)

they both sit around 60-70 while playing BF3/dirt showdown and borderlands 2 they only use 30% each core so dont get to hot. ther not even loud either which is great, love this cooler. best card(s) ive owned too but i do miss my 9800GX2 and 480

ive pushed mine to 961 core without touching volts but i dont need to run em oc's (obviously) but with 1 card @ stock 855 mhz bf3 still ran ultra


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 9, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> stats?



sabertooth 990fx
AMD FX 8150  
Mushkin radioactive 1600 cl7 (ive had'em up to 2000 cl9 tho)
and the gem of the build.... 2x Sparkle GTX 560ti Caliber editions both
samsung spinpoint 500gb+Mushkin Chronos MX 120gb sdd
3 H60 style radiators + 1 120*120*80(thick0 "MONSTA" radiator
1 h60 pump(gfx), 1 h70 pump(gfx), and 1 h2o 620 pump(cpu).....all one loop

NOT PERMANENT, SeaSonic Platinum 860 full modular




Gas2100 said:


> heres mine atm.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/DSC_0088[1].jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/DSC_0089[1].jpg



did you paint that red, or was that some kinda limited production run???

those be the stats....


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 9, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> haha I know right! It loooooks INSANE, dare I say very pretty in general.
> 
> I just want to get this across though, that is not my PC or anything, I found it on the facebook page Sassanou had a link to with his and his friend's designs. I just thought it looked that awesome that it had to be shown here (and compare it to the colour schemes of the new Peugeot concepts as Sassanou is also French ).* So all credit to Sassanou and his friends*.



Yes, thank you ^^


By the way if you want to see another PC that I ve done, go there and you will see my work (and me at the same time ^^) : Boost My PC #3 - YouTube


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 9, 2012)

i cant believe i remembered enough francais dans le'coule??? to understand that vid......

bon travialler!!!


----------



## seinron (Oct 9, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Here is what I was talking about;
> You and your friend's modding;
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w393/THE_EGG7/333751_174877192648892_1414821714_o.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks to compare my work with the peugeot concept ! 

It's interesting, i will mod a Silverstone FT02 soon, I hope I'll give you some idea !


----------



## Gas2100 (Oct 9, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> did you paint that red, or was that some kinda limited production run???
> 
> those be the stats....




its a limited edition Red FT02 #0430


----------



## KieX (Oct 9, 2012)

My main computer in all it's unattended dusty glory:






My cruncher soon to be main computer in it's "enough for today" state:





Quite frustrated with the Elysium. Feel like a really cheap case and side fan hits the Megahalems when trying to close the side panel. Either got run with no side fan or put it on the outside


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gas2100 said:


> they both sit around 60-70 while playing BF3/dirt showdown and borderlands 2 they only use 30% each core so dont get to hot. ther not even loud either which is great, love this cooler. best card(s) ive owned too but i do miss my 9800GX2 and 480
> 
> ive pushed mine to 961 core without touching volts but i dont need to run em oc's (obviously) but with 1 card @ stock 855 mhz bf3 still ran ultra



this is the card i have too, i absolutely love it, i have mine downclocked to the stock speed and it still runs bf3 with ultimate settings


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 10, 2012)

seinron said:


> Thanks to compare my work with the peugeot concept !
> 
> It's interesting, i will mod a Silverstone FT02 soon, I hope I'll give you some idea !



Wow, it will be great to see an FT02 modded. Can't wait!


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 10, 2012)

What do you think about the temps and the score ?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 10, 2012)

KieX said:


> My main computer in all it's unattended dusty glory:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/FB_IMG_13412598020605166.jpg
> 
> My cruncher soon to be main computer in it's "enough for today" state:
> ...



Those are killer! 

What case is your main rig in?  And what CPUs do you have in the SR-2?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> What do you think about the temps and the score ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121010/Untitled.png



That's normal


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 10, 2012)

KieX said:


> My main computer in all it's unattended dusty glory:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/FB_IMG_13412598020605166.jpg
> 
> My cruncher soon to be main computer in it's "enough for today" state:
> ...


Oh ?

I find that the Elysium is perfect with the Sr2 

In mines, all feets very well :






Ok, I'm under water, maybe it was different on air


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> What do you think about the temps and the score ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121010/Untitled.png



@ what resolution ?


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 10, 2012)

Resolution of the display ? its 1920X1200 .


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> Resolution of the display ? its 1920X1200 .



That's a pretty solid score there.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 10, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's a pretty solid score there.



Thanks,BTW I really like your miniITX  build ,the prodigy looks really nice and the hardware you managed to put there is just great


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> Thanks,BTW I really like your miniITX  build ,the prodigy looks really nice and the hardware you managed to put there is just great



Thanks it's really only about half done IMO, I have a lot planned for it!

Custom LED lighting, windows, fan controler, new fans and more.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121010/picture.jpg



Your rig is look'in sharp brandon~ Share it in the Nzxt Clubhouse dude!


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 11, 2012)

I see 3dmark scores.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2012)

Ill join ya


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

Poor little AMD CPU can't keep up with the intel offerings


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2012)

Nothing quite like sharing benchies, eh? 


Edit: Erhm. My iGPU has 1GB of dedicated memory.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 11, 2012)

So far I think I win.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah? You try to get 3 digits!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> So far I think I win.



You are the only person with a high GPU score than me as well. Everyone else wins with those silly intel chips  I will have to see how well mine do at 940mhz on the core with water cooling.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

I see 3dmark score too!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

no....


ME!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> no....
> 
> 
> ME!!!!
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_p9w0LijCF...CBk/J3LdmhxBO0w/s400/bill+murray+you+suck.jpg





MEH.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> MEH.
> 
> 
> http://images.wikia.com/creepypasta...n_mad_493_You_mad_Bro-s485x364-193971-580.jpg








Don't you lie Dave.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## KieX (Oct 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Those are killer!
> 
> What case is your main rig in?  And what CPUs do you have in the SR-2?



Main rig is a Fractal Arc Mini. Great case, specially since it can fit the H100 on top with mAXT interior. Nice and quiet too. The SR-2 has a pair of Xeon L5639 ES.



Sassanou said:


> Oh ?
> 
> I find that the Elysium is perfect with the Sr2
> 
> ...



You have one hell of a sexy combo. Definitely spent more time on it than me  Yeah, with air the side panel fan hits the heatsinks. No plans to go water just yet.. but may repurpose the couple of H100's I have lying around.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Don't you lie Dave.



Such things are not possible of me. You see, I spent the morning assembling this:






and this:







And as such, mad is not possible right now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> no....
> 
> 
> ME!!!!
> ...



Guess I have to go home and bench tonight 
I doubt I can touch that physics score, but graphics should make up for it.

I see you had the 3960x at 5GHz and RAM at 1600MHz, but what were your 7950s clocked at?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

1200 MHz, or 1250, i think. was in the beginning of august, methinks, and actually ,I think ram might have been @ 2133 MHz, actually. 16 GB would have been 9-11-10-28, 32 GB would have been 9-11-11-31.


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I see 3dmark score too!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121009/Capture026513.jpg



1 card.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

erocker said:


> 1 card.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/10700mks.jpg



LOL yea clocked over 1200Mhz HAHAHAHA


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1200 MHz, or 1250, i think. was in the beginning of august, methinks, and actually ,I think ram might have been @ 2133 MHz, actually. 16 GB would have been 9-11-10-28, 32 GB would have been 9-11-11-31.



It was 16GB.
That's a damn solid score, I'm not sure I can touch it, to be honest. That won't stop me from trying, though 

It'd be nice to see what your system scores with the three 6950s.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> It was 16GB.
> That's a damn solid score, I'm not sure I can touch it, to be honest. That won't stop me from trying, though
> 
> It'd be nice to see what your system scores with the three 6950s.



About 15.7k with the same CPU speed. so fair trade, since the 7950's can match that 15k easy enough. Kinda debating on picking up two more to go in that UP7 board....probably won't see more than 25k with that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> About 15.7k with the same CPU speed. so fair trade, since the 7950's can match that 15k easy enough. Kinda debating on picking up two more to go in that UP7 board....probably won't see more than 25k with that.



Why in the hell would you need FOUR 7950s? Are you running six monitors in Eyefinity or something? Surely you have better things to spend money on than an upgrade that won't really show any performance gains in anything other than benchmarks...
I was considering picking up another 7970 to fill out all the slots in the R4E, but that's extra power draw, heat, and negligible performance gain, even with 1440p.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 11, 2012)

two cards are not enough for either 2560x1600, or Eyefinity. I needs me my 60 FPS.

So now I'm investigating other cards. GTX 690 will look killer with my Dominator platinums in that UP7. That is option one.

Option two is to get two more 7950's, which will cost far less, but at teh same time ,allow me to both have two cards t ogame on, and two cards to test on, and four to bench with.

That is option two.

Or, I could do nothing.

However, the 6950's are sold, shipped, and outta my house, so I'm down to the 7950s as my only current DX11 cards.

That 30-inch 2560x1600 monitor is pictured in the second image above. 1440 is just not the same workload, unfortunately.


One card, a single 7950, is not enough for me, personally, @ 1920x1200, even. Two is great.


I dunno man, maybe I'll wait it out...maybe not. Nothing is gonna match with that UP7 except the GTX 690, really. It just so happens I already have Gigabyte 7950's, so I thought....damn, I gotta stop that thinking!


----------



## Sassanou (Oct 11, 2012)

KieX said:


> Main rig is a Fractal Arc Mini. Great case, specially since it can fit the H100 on top with mAXT interior. Nice and quiet too. The SR-2 has a pair of Xeon L5639 ES.
> 
> 
> 
> You have one hell of a sexy combo. Definitely spent more time on it than me  Yeah, with air the side panel fan hits the heatsinks. No plans to go water just yet.. but may repurpose the couple of H100's I have lying around.



Good choice the couple of H100 !! 

And can I play with you ? ^^

In extrem mode :


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Good choice the couple of H100 !!
> 
> And can I play with you ? ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 12, 2012)

gonna add a second HD 6950 next week


----------



## KieX (Oct 12, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Good choice the couple of H100 !!
> 
> And can I play with you ? ^^
> 
> ...



Not sure that my single Nvidia 520 can beat those 4 goliaths.  Running linux and WCG is all I need mine to do and it's good at that.

Nice bench.. let me sell a kidney and come back to you on this..


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 12, 2012)

*Comso S*

I thought I would share a previous build I did for my room mate, remember the Cosmo Glow? After painting the chassis satin black, some c/m cutouts and sound dampening, this build turned out quite clean. 

Hardware changes/ Upgrades: 
4Gb more of G.Skill ddr3 ram
600Gb WD  Velociraptor hdd
Windows 7 Pro X64 OS


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 12, 2012)

guys this is my system in my new case xd 






[/IMG] 

and this is my cable managment xd






[/IMG]

sorry for the poor quality but i have use the camera on my tablet xd


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2012)

And these are my Choco Moons


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 12, 2012)

t_ski said:


> And these are my Choco Moons
> http://i47.tinypic.com/18bu2q.jpg



is near the kitchen xd and they are very good xd


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 12, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> is near the kitchen xd and they are very good xd



From LIDL right?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 12, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> From LIDL right?



yes xd


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2012)

working on it:


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2012)

So, TacoTown is all like "Hey, man...where'd you install that H100 at, yo?!"


Picture.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2012)

Neat idea!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 12, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Neat idea!



Sure, except the fingers...it eats them!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Sure, except the fingers...it eats them!



Thats what you get for going AIO. 

Go Custom or GO HOME!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> guys this is my system in my new case xd
> 
> 
> 
> ...





t_ski said:


> And these are my Choco Moons
> http://i47.tinypic.com/18bu2q.jpg



What Da fuq is a Choco Moon?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> And these are my Choco Moons
> http://i47.tinypic.com/18bu2q.jpg


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What Da fuq is a Choco Moon?



Same thing as coco puffs, just a knock off brand


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 13, 2012)

I finally got around to installing the new mounting hardware the Thermaltake rep sent me... 

Before...






And the after...






My case has seen better days lol.

I also cleaned out the dust while I was at it. Between the two, the cpu now runs about 10F cooler. The cpu is a Phenom II X4 920 overclocked to 3.2ghz. Right now its running the cpu client for Folding@home and the temp is at 110F. According to CPUID Hardware Monitor, the fans are running at 50%.

I really wish phone cameras were better with lighting, and manual focus would be nice.

The inside...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> working on it:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121012/039.jpg



Which doms you got? Might want to trade you those doms for a kit of my doms


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I finally got around to installing the new mounting hardware the Thermaltake rep sent me...
> 
> Before...
> 
> ...






How old is that case? I really dig using old style cases for new builds.  I have three rigs running in Cheiftec Dragons. And I will not change them. I will use these cases for as long as I possibly can.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 13, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> working on it:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121012/039.jpg





cadaveca said:


> So, TacoTown is all like "Hey, man...where'd you install that H100 at, yo?!"
> 
> 
> Picture.
> ...



:O Just had a nerdgasm 

What a great idea for the mounting the h100 though. Never thought of something like that.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just a bit of what I game with at night:


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> How old is that case? I really dig using old style cases for new builds.  I have three rigs running in Cheiftec Dragons. And I will not change them. I will use these cases for as long as I possibly can.



I have no idea exactly what model... last time I tried to find it I found a few cases that had parts of mine, same vents on one, same glass on another, same front on yet another... I guess mine is an oddball. I think its early 2000s. I got the thing from dumpster diving a while back, same place I got my 8800GT 

oh and the side 80mm fan is actually on the outside of the case due to clearance issues with the cpu cooler. I prefer cases that have open fan ports, I'd rather use the metal grilles on the fans. Seems to be the best in terms of airflow, though dusting from time to time is needed. I had planned to get a 80x160mm rad for the back of the case and watercool the cpu but the cooler I have now just works so well I don't see the point atm.

I'll probably keep this case as long as I possibly can. I've got a few plans for it later on but for now I like it, and its fairly quiet considering I have eight 80mm fans in it lol


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What Da fuq is a Choco Moon?



cereals xd from a discout named LIDL xd


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 13, 2012)

so i posted a teaser of my L.O.P.R.(well, the psu is new....)

besides paint drying on the back panel(cables managed tho) i think im done....

keep in mind this is just for kiks....seeing if i could really combine 3x LCS pump/plates and the temps that ensued 

the stats are a few posts back ( http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2741648&postcount=22031 ) 
















the green came out grey"er" in the pics than it really is...its a much deeper satin green






:COMING SOON: Temp. results....o/cd bulldozer+560tisli


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 13, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> so i posted a teaser of my L.O.P.R.(well, the psu is new....)
> 
> besides paint drying on the back panel(cables managed tho) i think im done....
> 
> ...



A) What video cards are those? Sparkle I presume, but why no purple?

B) What blocks are on them?

C) Why 3 separate 120mm rads?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just remembered that 3Dmark11 is on steam. Going to buy it.



mlee49 said:


> A) What video cards are those? Sparkle I presume, but why no purple?
> 
> B) What blocks are on them?
> 
> *C) Why 3 separate 120mm rads**?*



yeah I was going to say, those multiple radiaters are just restricting the flow.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> C) Why 3 separate 120mm rads?





MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah I was going to say, those multiple radiaters are just restricting the flow.



Already answered:


badtaylorx said:


> keep in mind this is just for kiks....seeing if i could really combine 3x LCS pump/plates and the temps that ensued


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 14, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> A) What video cards are those? Sparkle I presume, but why no purple?
> 
> B) What blocks are on them?
> 
> C) Why 3 separate 120mm rads?



lil background.....a lopr is an acronym for left over parts rig....i hit up a going out of buisness best buy and bought 2 h70s 2h60s and an antec 620 for just over $100....this rig is just me f'n around....

so the blocks are the pumps as well...1h70 and 1h60....and the 4 120mm rads.....its what i had laying around....

those cards are sparkle calibre edition 560ti...i haven't run them with water yet....but on air i had them up to 1042MHz(both) and hit P10400 on 3d11...
so im kinda exited


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 14, 2012)

That grey fan capture my attention a republic of gamers fan sticker ? With Cooler Master Excalibur frame fan ?


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 14, 2012)

Soup said:


> [urlhttp://img.techpowerup.org/120608/459612_968395715338_1589024296_o.jpg[/url]
> 
> [urlhttp://img.techpowerup.org/120608/456613_968395979808_27705956_39414162_741596816_o.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...



bitcoin ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 14, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> That grey fan capture my attention a republic of gamers fan sticker ? With Cooler Master Excalibur frame fan ?



good eye.....


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2012)

While the lian li is down to have the loop redone using the techbench


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2012)

I heard you like fans, So I put some fan in your fan?


:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I heard you like fans, So I put some fan in your fan?
> 
> 
> :shadedshu



The middlemost fans are hollow acting as shrouds removing the dead spot increasing performance. It's push/pull with the 255CFM fans@5v.






http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2012)

cdawall said:


> The middlemost fans are hollow acting as shrouds removing the dead spot increasing performance. It's push/pull with the 255CFM fans@5v.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121014/Capture019.jpg
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html



Yeah, I get all that, but at some point, you need more rad than you need more fan.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I get all that, but at some point, you need more rad than you need more fan.



Remember this is a temp setup for the tech bench only.












Plenty of radiator in the main rig MCR420+MCR320+MCR220. The pair of laings or going to be put in series in a dual 5.25" bay res.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2012)

When I had two triple rads together, I found that it made little to no difference in the temps  

What will you be cooling with the three rads??


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

phill said:


> When I had two triple rads together, I found that it made little to no difference in the temps
> 
> What will you be cooling with the three rads??



I don't care for lowering the idle temps. With the multiple rads there is a very very small Tjunction between load and idle temps. It is cooling my Phenom and a pair of watercooled GTX470's. Before it was just cooling the Phenom and kept load temps under 40C with 1.57v applied to it which throws it into the 200w range.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Remember this is a temp setup for the tech bench only.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121014/20121014_123641.jpg
> 
> ...



Let me know if you need a dual-bay res.  I can hook you up with a good deal on one.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Let me know if you need a dual-bay res.  I can hook you up with a good deal on one.



Does it happen to hold a pair of laing D5's?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2012)

Sadly, no


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Sadly, no



Crappy I have to be able to stuff a pair of D5's into it to make my loop work.



cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I get all that, but at some point, you need more rad than you need more fan.



Just for you






Full CPU load at 40C


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2012)

Your doing that outside in the snow right?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Your doing that outside in the snow right?



Nope sitting on my desk as in the previous picture.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe it... My CPU using a whopping 140w and I manage to keep it at around 43c at load on air cooling, though the A/C stays on.

I need to upgrade to am3/am3+ soon. According to a PSU Calculator... if i were to OC mine to 3.7ghz, the most Tom's Hardware could get out of it, I'd be pushing 275w! well... if i had to use the voltage they used.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I believe it... My CPU using a whopping 140w and I manage to keep it at around 43c at load on air cooling, though the A/C stays on.
> 
> I need to upgrade to am3/am3+ soon. According to a PSU Calculator... if i were to OC mine to 3.7ghz, the most Tom's Hardware could get out of it, I'd be pushing 275w! well... if i had to use the voltage they used.



The H70 is no better than a high end air cooler so I am not surprised either.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 15, 2012)

Decided to get my desktop up and running after my move.  Upon plugging everything in, the top fan sounded like it was out of sync or something weird...basically it was making a cyclic whir instead of a monotone hum.  Anywho, went ahead and cleaned it up a bit, and while disassembling, went ahead and rerouted cables a little more cleanly.  This case is nice and quiet, but isn't exactly a king of wire management but it is certainly in a prettier state then it was before.

Before:





After:









Yea, I definitely like it more now.  Also replaced the bottom Thermaltake blue LED fan with a black CM one I picked up on a fire sale.  Going to bed now...later


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 15, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Decided to get my desktop up and running after my move.  Upon plugging everything in, the top fan sounded like it was out of sync or something weird...basically it was making a cyclic whir instead of a monotone hum.  Anywho, went ahead and cleaned it up a bit, and while disassembling, went ahead and rerouted cables a little more cleanly.  This case is nice and quiet, but isn't exactly a king of wire management but it is certainly in a prettier state then it was before.
> 
> Before:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/191s.jpg
> ...



i wonder if erocker will notice that little "easter egg"


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> i wonder if erocker will notice that little "easter egg"



shhhshhHHhhshhhhhshhhh


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Decided to get my desktop up and running after my move....Going to bed now...later



That looks a hell of a lot better, and I knew she'd kick you out eventually.


----------



## phill (Oct 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I don't care for lowering the idle temps. With the multiple rads there is a very very small Tjunction between load and idle temps. It is cooling my Phenom and a pair of watercooled GTX470's. Before it was just cooling the Phenom and kept load temps under 40C with 1.57v applied to it which throws it into the 200w range.



I'm looking at a Chiller just to see if it works well or not..  Hopefully I can pick one up cheap and then I can start to play around with things and see just how much further I can push my little i7 920 D0


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> i wonder if erocker will notice that little "easter egg"





ChaoticG8R said:


> shhhshhHHhhshhhhhshhhh



Totally don't know what you're talking about.

Congrats on "coming out" Mr. G8R.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Congrats on "coming out" Mr. G8R.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Me and Phenom were talking and he mentioned i needed to post some more pictures of my PC. I haven't cleaned it in AGES so yea its very dirty. I also have a dying fan on the bottom of my heatsink LOL.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 16, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Decided to get my desktop up and running after my move.  Upon plugging everything in, the top fan sounded like it was out of sync or something weird...basically it was making a cyclic whir instead of a monotone hum.  Anywho, went ahead and cleaned it up a bit, and while disassembling, went ahead and rerouted cables a little more cleanly.  This case is nice and quiet, but isn't exactly a king of wire management but it is certainly in a prettier state then it was before.
> 
> Before:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121015/191s.jpg
> ...




You swapped out the Green gpus for reds.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2012)

Never mess with the Moderator


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You swapped out the Green gpus for reds.



That was an upgrade from awhile back, just couldn't find my "fresh" 6970 pics, and used my old GTX465 pic.  Good catch though!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and Phenom were talking and he mentioned i needed to post some more pictures of my PC. I haven't cleaned it in AGES so yea its very dirty. I also have a dying fan on the bottom of my heatsink LOL.



Nice clean up on your Tempest bro! You gotta post these sweet pics up in the  Nzxt Case Clubhouse!


----------



## ReaperX87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cold Cathodes are nice I still have a few lying around as well as some 12inch LED sunsticks which are 10x better than cold cathodes. Looks good man.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Totally don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Congrats on "coming out" Mr. G8R.



It is interesting that I stole that picture from your Photobucket:
"http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMG_2541s.jpg"

Hope it's okay to let the world know how you feel rocker


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 16, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> It is interesting that I stole that picture from your Photobucket:
> "http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/IMG_2541s.jpg"
> 
> Hope it's okay to let the world know how you feel rocker



I think that may have been messed with, I think i see some messed up pixels.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok I found the original unaltered image!

*Enough. Back on topic  -Staff


----------



## badtaylorx (Oct 16, 2012)

OK....mixxed bag on the temps.......ambient 23c

Idle......31c

Unigine......46c (cpu).....45c.....(gpu)

occt powersupply test (linpack+furmark).......49c (cpu).....45c (gpu)

and that is all stock.......kinda meh if you ask me.......was hoping for more than 15c of headroom..... 

oh well.....time for the oc!!!









well this sucks.....seems as though i may have crapped out on the dice roll known as the silicon lottery.......

dispite temps no higher than 50c, i cant seem to push this p.o.s. past 4.6+......

now granted i havent clocked amd since pII, but sh!t man.....with those temps youd think 5 would be obtainable......

im going to try moving the rig to a better outlet tho....im pretty far from the panel where i am.... my intel rig is hardwired to 20amp fuse....maybe that'll help.....


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

Upgrade time!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Upgrade time!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/photo696.jpg



Looking good how far do you plan on overclocking it ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Looking good how far do you plan on overclocking it ?



I'll have to wait until the weekend, I have a ton of homework :c. I'm hoping for 4.5ghz or higher.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I'll have to wait until the weekend, I have a ton of homework :c. I'm hoping for 4.5ghz or higher.



What cooler are you going to be using ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What cooler are you going to be using ?



My coolit eco ACL, not the best cooler in the world but it's quiet and with my 955 I idle around 35c (1.35V) so I'm going to see what I get with the new proc


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> My coolit eco ACL, not the best cooler in the world but it's quiet and with my 955 I idle around 35c (1.35V) so I'm going to see what I get with the new proc



I look forward to seeing this come together.

If you decide it's not enough and end up in the market for an H80 let me know.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I look forward to seeing this come together.
> 
> If you decide it's not enough and end up in the market for an H80 let me know.



haha, I only recently got this cooler and I think my sister (person who got it for me) would kill me if I got another one lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

that's some low profile ram you got there... and your first sig... so true.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> A computer is never done, you're just out of money.





xBruce88x said:


> your first sig... so true.



OMG it is!!! I want an SSD sooo bad right now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2012)

After this weekend. My rig is going to look quite a bit different with tubes running all threw it


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

You know, I just had a great idea for us PC gamers.  Screw 2.0 and 2.1 speaker systems, since most of our desk areas are cramped we need to look into the soundbar market.  ^^

I might get me a soundbar actually quite soon, any recommendations please PM me with a link.  Probably going to go with LG because I trust them most.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2012)

2.0/2.1, you need 2x 2.1 systems.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> OMG it is!!! I want an SSD sooo bad right now



I have 2 256 Gb Samsung 830's in raid 0, and I now want 2 512 Gb Samsung 840 pros in raid 0, it's true, a pc is never done.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> You know, I just had a great idea for us PC gamers.  Screw 2.0 and 2.1 speaker systems, since most of our desk areas are cramped we need to look into the soundbar market.  ^^
> 
> I might get me a soundbar actually quite soon, any recommendations please PM me with a link.  Probably going to go with LG because I trust them most.



I actually have a soundbar on the bottom of one of my Dell 20" monitors at work.  The sound is very good (occasional music, videos, webex, etc.), and it's up off the desk so more room for working.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

Ittt livessssss!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Ittt livessssss!



Now start running some benchmarks.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Ittt livessssss!



What?  How did that happen?  I've been missing out on some secrets.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Ittt livessssss!



Pictures!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Pictures!



Yes please!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Ittt livessssss!



Pics or it didn't happen???!!!

Even though we know it did.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 18, 2012)

Agree^^^


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 18, 2012)

Le lappy


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

haha, I'll post pics once I'm home from school. I can remote in and start some benchmarks though! It still needs quite a few windows updates to be 100% done.

Woo benchmarks!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4351735


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> haha, I'll post pics once I'm home from school. I can remote in and start some benchmarks though! It still needs quite a few windows updates though.
> 
> Woo benchmarks!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4351735



0MHz on the CPU?
That's a damn goo score for such an underclock!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> 0MHz on the CPU?
> That's a damn goo score for such an underclock!



lol I have turbo boost on, and my proc changes speeds quite a bit I'm pretty sure it just changed and 3dmark got confused and put 0


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2012)

Picked up a 2nd GTX470 and went push/pull on the CPU HSF:










I think I'll pick up a small SSD (~60GB) to use in addition to the 320GB HDD I have right now


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I have 2 256 Gb Samsung 830's in raid 0, and I now want 2 512 Gb Samsung 840 pros in raid 0, it's true, a pc is never done.



Couldn't help myself. I ordered 512GB Samsung 840 PRO and 3TB WD RED.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Couldn't help myself. I ordered 512GB Samsung 840 PRO and 3TB WD RED.




Wow ...nice


----------



## Phusius (Oct 19, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Couldn't help myself. I ordered 512GB Samsung 840 PRO and 3TB WD RED.



No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 19, 2012)

Phusius said:


> No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?


Tbh it has been able to handle every game I play very decently (performance at OC clocks is quite close to GTX 580). I used to have GTX 580 for a year, but then I haven't had much time to play anyway although I need ton of CPU performance. 

That said, I will get GTX 780(s) or whatever comes out next year. Just because I can. Don't really need it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Phusius said:


> No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?



Yes, it's old, but it's still wicked fast.  Until today, I was rocking a GTX470 in my system..I just picked up a second one, but that was more for WCG than for any real need for speed in games


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Couldn't help myself. I ordered 512GB Samsung 840 PRO and 3TB WD RED.



My raid is still faster , but after spending nearly $2,500 on this build I need to pay off the old credit card and gather more money for round 2.



Phusius said:


> No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?



Not really there isn't much call for serious muscle in pc gaming atm, because most everything is toned down so hard because of shitty consoles rocking nearly decade old hardware. Were not going to get better looking games until the next gen of consoles.

Which is one of the many reasons consoles need to die now!


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 19, 2012)

I dont know if you guys remember my last post on here, i think my build was an

X4 965amd
bigwater IS 760
evga 580 (mightve been the 560ti or the gtx460)
haf912
kingston 8bg ram
some unknow aprevia 650w psu

but with in the last 2 months ive been looking for deals and got some awesome deals, and even an awesome trade. With patience i slowly got rid of my old build as i progressed to my new build, spending less than 300$ if that. original "budget build" was set at 400$ now i have this rig including the monitor and desk





thanks to Techpowerup, craigslist, frys and microcenter for pricematching i hardly spent half a paycheck if anything. 

specs

Case - HafX
CPU - i7 2600k
GPU - Gigabyte SOC 580
PSU - Fatality 750 w
Mobo - MSI z77a-g45
Ram - Gskill Ripjaw 1600mhz
Antec Khuler 620 for the cpu

i was out of a job for the longest time, and while building this i kept the same mentality, apparently it payed off. i even got bf3 for free 

PS, yes those are server fans. my room has carpet its nowhere near cool in this room


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> I dont know if you guys remember my last post on here, i think my build was an
> 
> X4 965amd
> bigwater IS 760
> ...



I know I've seen that case somewhere before, but I can't quite put my finger on it . . . .  it looks very familiar . . .


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 19, 2012)

theres a piece of H@ard5tuff in my room lololol, and im not talking about on my carpet lolol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> theres a piece of H@ard5tuff in my room lololol, and im not talking about on my carpet lolol



Glad to see it's up and doing it's job again!


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 19, 2012)

yes sir! its found a great home.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Phusius said:


> No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?








I am sorry but LOL WUT?? a GTX 480 is still a beast of a card!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> yes sir! its found a great home.



I can see that, sorry it was a little dusty on the inside, but it's a damn great case, I'm kinda sorry i let it go, but I am really enjoying my new build too.



A taste . ..


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 19, 2012)

The "Laboratory"






The "Photo Studio"







Here is a photo shot from  the studio


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Picked up a 2nd GTX470 and went push/pull on the CPU HSF:
> http://i.imgur.com/4sYP4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121018/gpus806.png
> 
> I think I'll pick up a small SSD (~60GB) to use in addition to the 320GB HDD I have right now



Looks good I rather like my set. How do yours clock with stocker HSF?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> The "Laboratory"
> 
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/DSCF1552.jpg
> 
> ...



Quite jelly of that nice clean work area!


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Quite jelly of that nice clean work area!



Not always that way!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Not always that way!



Still jelly


----------



## ranviper (Oct 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am sorry but LOL WUT?? a GTX 480 is still a beast of a card!



This. I have a 470 OC and it makes chop suey of BF3 on ultra, and that's without overclocking it. You wanna drop 300 bucks on a card when I can get nearly the same performance without spending more money to "upgrade" go for it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 19, 2012)

Phusius said:


> No offense, but your 480 needs upgraded, everything else you own is elite... why such an old GPU?





ranviper said:


> This. I have a 470 OC and it makes chop suey of BF3 on ultra, and that's without overclocking it. You wanna drop 300 bucks on a card when I can get nearly the same performance without spending more money to "upgrade" go for it.



I agree. In fact some of my buddies are still running the gtx 200 series with no gaming issues lol! It is not always necessary to jump on the latest piece of hardware, I think I will be happy with my 570 for a long time.


*@ranviper:*

_I couldn't help but notice your avatar, it looks like an Nzxt Lexa.s? Would you like to join the Nzxt Case Clubhouse?_ Click here.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I agree. In fact some of my buddies are still running the gtx 200 series with no gaming issues lol! It is not always necessary to jump on the latest piece of hardware, I think I will be happy with my 570 for a long time.



At lower resolutions like 1050, or 1080, yes there is little to no reason to upgrade from a 4xx or 5xx series card, however on 30 inch monitors like mine I do need a 680 to have things turned up to max settings.

Also if you want to bring your video card to its knees attempt to run the sleeping dogs benchmark on extreme settings, that gives even SLI rigs issues!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> At lower resolutions like 1050, or 1080, yes there is little to no reason to upgrade from a 4xx or 5xx series card, however on 30 inch monitors like mine I do need a 680 to have things turned up to max settings.
> 
> Also if you want to bring your video card to its knees attempt to run the sleeping dogs benchmark on extreme settings, that gives even SLI rigs issues!



In nv surround my pair of 470's oc'd gets showed who's boss so I can agree with this there isn't enough of a frame buffer for 5040X1050.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 19, 2012)

For some reason I love that "sort of a camera" look of the EVGA Classified 680


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Looks good I rather like my set. How do yours clock with stocker HSF?



I'm not really sure what you mean by "stocker HSF".  But I have my i7-2700k @ 4.4GHz, and it loads in the low-60s C even with both GPUs heating up the case.  It's perfectly stable (or at least passes LinX and hasn't given any errors running WCG for over a month now).

I actually haven't gamed on these GPUs yet--I really want to (it will be so much faster than the HD4000 in my laptop) but I hate to have to suspend the WCG GPU app


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 19, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I actually haven't gamed on these GPUs yet--I really want to (it will be so much faster than the HD4000 in my laptop) but I hate to have to suspend the WCG GPU app



That seems unfair to you, the owner of the hardware. If you want to game on them, suspend them. You'll still be contributing with ~25 threads running WCG, and it would probably only be a few hours of gaming, then you could re-enable the GPU threads.
I used to fold/mine bitcoins/crunch, but the power bill and heat in my room got to be too much to manage. With two overclocked 6850s and the 3820 at 4.7GHz, I would get home from work, open the door to my room, and it would be a blast of dry, hot air, sort of like opening the oven to check on what you're cooking. On more than one occasion while sleeping, I woke up to a nosebleed because of the hot, dry air. Ambient temp in the room with AC on full blast would get to around 86-88F, and then if I wanted sound I would have to turn on my vacuum tube amp which supplies another ~150 watts of heat.
I honestly don't know how some of you guys can stand to use your main rig for folding/crunching/mining and not sweat your asses off in that room. The amount of heat that those programs create at full-bore is just unreal.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> That seems unfair to you, the owner of the hardware. If you want to game on them, suspend them. You'll still be contributing with over 25 threads running WCG, and it would probably only be a few hours of gaming, then you could re-enable the GPU threads.
> I used to fold/mine bitcoins/crunch, but the power bill and heat in my room got to be too much to manage. With two overclocked 6850s and the 3820 at 4.7GHz, I would get home from work, open the door to my room, and it would be a blast of dry, hot air, sort of like opening the oven to check on what you're cooking. On more than one occasion while sleeping, I woke up to a nosebleed because of the hot, dry air. Ambient temp in the room with AC on full blast would get to around 86-88F, and then if I wanted sound I would have to turn on my vacuum tube amp which supplies another ~150 watts of heat.
> I honestly don't know how some of you guys can stand to use your main rig for folding/crunching/mining and not sweat your asses off in that room. The amount of heat that those programs create at full-bore is just unreal.



Oh, I know.  It's a tradeoff I'm voluntarily making.  When I do want to game, I'll usually use the GTX460 SLI system--it's still more than fast enough and the hit to my output isn't as bad.

As far as the heat goes, I have a 10x14 dorm with its own AC unit, and while it can't keep the room at the 65F I have it set to, it's usually a pleasant ~72F in here.  With no AC it would be brutal, but electricity is free here at school so I don't mind.

Running WCG seems to go far easier on the GPUs than FAH--they don't run as hot and don't heat up the room quite so much..good thing too!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 19, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> After this weekend. My rig is going to look quite a bit different with tubes running all threw it



Putting it on life support eh?



Phusius said:


> You know, I just had a great idea for us PC gamers.  Screw 2.0 and 2.1 speaker systems, since most of our desk areas are cramped we need to look into the soundbar market.  ^^
> 
> I might get me a soundbar actually quite soon, any recommendations please PM me with a link.  Probably going to go with LG because I trust them most.



I sort of have a sound bar... 






not quite the same but it does sit ON my monitor and off the desk lol



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 2.0/2.1, you need 2x 2.1 systems.



I've done this before... it was awesome 



1nf3rn0x said:


> Le lappy



such a friendly looking puppy



drdeathx said:


> The "Laboratory"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice lab, can't wait to set mine up in the spare room.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> In nv surround my pair of 470's oc'd gets showed who's boss so I can agree with this there isn't enough of a frame buffer for 5040X1050.



I miss my 470's those were amazing cards, and they clocked quite well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 20, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I miss my 470's those were amazing cards, and they clocked quite well.



LOL I had a 470, and I didn't realize how shitty they were till i got this 680. It uses like 75w less power and has doubled my FPS in every game I play. If not more.


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 20, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Putting it on life support eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks Bruce


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 20, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> LOL I had a 470, and I didn't realize how shitty they were till i got this 680. It uses like 75w less power and has doubled my FPS in every game I play. If not more.


I don't really agree with general opinion that the 4xx cards were terrible in everything else but performance. 

My 480 is completely inaudible, runs cool, OC like crazy and power consumption difference makes no difference to me. I bet those people had not tried one with proper cooler, the stock coolers are fail. In fact, I think I would say this is the best card I have ever owned as a complete package. Even price/performance was like 50% higher than 580 at the price I paid for it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 20, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I don't really agree with general opinion that the 4xx cards were terrible in everything else but performance.
> 
> My 480 is completely inaudible, runs cool, OC like crazy and power consumption difference makes no difference to me. I bet those people had not tried one with proper cooler, the stock coolers are fail. In fact, I think I would say this is the best card I have ever owned as a complete package. Even price/performance was like 50% higher than 580 at the price I paid for it.



If I can get a card that consumes less power but performs better, I will get that card 100% of the time. First gen Fermi was trash, I don't care how its looked at.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 20, 2012)

They are only trash if you care about power consumption.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

they were the first batch of that arch... naturally nvidia was more worried about performance than the green factor


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 22, 2012)

My system after the upgrade 

new motherboard,RAM ,and CPU 






My not so new GIGABYTE HD6850 OC (i have it for more then a year now) but still a very nice looking card 







Cable management isn't the best, but not that bad 






and the final result 











also IMO  the combination of the Corsair blue vengeance with GIGABYTE's blue PCB looks really nice.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2012)

Hrrrm. that looks rather similar to my build, actually.

(same case, giga mobo, similar CPU cooler)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been meaning to post some pics of my rig so here we go!




This came out a lot worse than I thought it would


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 23, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I've been meaning to post some pics of my rig so here we go!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7wbTU.jpg



I've always like white cases, hope to own one  soon if I play my cards right. That is clean simple build that gets the job done! Nice work Taco!! gett'in dusty


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 23, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I've always like white cases, hope to own one  soon if I play my cards right. That is clean simple build that gets the job done! Nice work Taco!! gett'in dusty



It's not so much white its more of a grey, and it does indeed I get about 50-70fps in BF3 on ultra at 16:9.


----------



## IamEzio (Oct 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> Hrrrm. that looks rather similar to my build, actually.
> 
> (same case, giga mobo, similar CPU cooler)



I would like to see that


----------



## RCoon (Oct 23, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I've been meaning to post some pics of my rig so here we go!
> http://i.imgur.com/S7iC2.jpg
> This came out a lot worse than I thought it would
> http://i.imgur.com/7wbTU.jpg



Have you put 1 stick in black and 1 stick in blue? (RAM)
get them both in black!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 23, 2012)

Good catch, Rcoon!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Have you put 1 stick in black and 1 stick in blue? (RAM)
> get them both in black!!!





cadaveca said:


> Good catch, Rcoon!



Yes, good eye!

All motherboards have color coordinated Dimm slots, it is necessary to install your ram on the same channel for the memory to perform at it's best.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

The saga continues.








Also at the LAN party I went to this weekend a guy whom writes for STFU and Play, dropped in and asked if he could take a bunch of pictures and do an article on the LAN and my build.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The saga continues.
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img407/9106/partsordered4.jpg
> ...



I'm guessing you like Bitfenix...  

I would take it as a compliment that the guy wants to write about your build and the LAN.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> I'm guessing you like Bitfenix...
> 
> I would take it as a compliment that the guy wants to write about your build and the LAN.



I do like Bit Fenix very much, I am a convert, my only qualm is why in gods name doesn't the prodigy come with windows .. . .

But I just love the quality of their products!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

My roommates build which can be found --> here <--


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 24, 2012)

White builds seem to be the in thing...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> White builds seem to be the in thing...
> 
> [url]http://s6.postimage.org/yuv4lij59/2012_10_20_17_01_32.jpg[/url]



I guess white is the new black and red.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I guess white is the new black and red.



I was always more of a fan of the DFI black and lime green.
Unfortunately they're gone for the consumer...
So now I'm rocking a red and black mobo and video cards with black RAM and orange lighting(well, whatever color suits my mood. NZXT Hue FTW!). I like it, as red was not a major focus. Black was, lol.
As the late, great Henry Ford said: "You can have it any color you want, as long as it's black."


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img337/1879/img2690v.jpg



Looks like that GPU is flexing pretty bad. 

Nice looking rig otherwise.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 24, 2012)

finally got my other 8GB kit now they all match


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 24, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Looks like that GPU is flexing pretty bad.
> 
> Nice looking rig otherwise.



Thats an optical illusion due to my "amazing" camera 

If you look at the thread at the pics without the plexi window, it doesn't give that flexing look.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> My roommates build which can be found --> here <--
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img838/34/img2681j.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img337/1879/img2690v.jpg


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> As the late, great Henry Ford said: "You can have it any color you want, as long as it's black."



So it would seem


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, sir!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2012)

Is that H100 mounted or just resting on the logo under its own weight?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Is that H100 mounted or just resting on the logo under its own weight?



Mounted.  Only took about 2 minutes to measure, mark, drill, and attach.  Didn't even have to pull the fans. 


I think it's a bit crooked though..I'll have to ream the holes a bit and mount with washers.

Hoses are just barely long enough...and too short to mount hanging from the rear, so this was the quick solution i came up with.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2012)

...and here I thought you just pimp leaned it on there Isn't the angle of the handle odd to work in or is it more open on the bottom then I remember?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2012)

Handle overhangs the board edge just barely, and the H100 overhangs the front, so it is out of the way as well.


It was worse with the case assembled according to the directions form LianLi, but I flipped the handle portion around backwards(obvious), and it actually made it far better, and the cable management is easy-peasy underneath now.


I could always just remove the handle top to remove the cooler too, so then it's really open.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> yes, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121024/002.jpg



do i see 2 SSDs there, which are not attached to power or sata at all?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 25, 2012)

What PSU are you running on that rig?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 25, 2012)

ChaoticG8R said:


> What PSU are you running on that rig?



Silverstone Strider GOLD 750W. Fully modular(24-pin included). Sadly, I use every bloody cable anyway. 





Had this one for a while now, it's the PSU that I was getting when I ripped my shoudler apart. 



Velvet Wafer said:


> do i see 2 SSDs there, which are not attached to power or sata at all?




Yep, dual Crucial M4 128 GB drives. I also got these ones for reviews that sit in a extra cage I got out of an Antec 900:


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Silverstone Strider GOLD 750W. Fully modular(24-pin included). Sadly, I use every bloody cable anyway.



The cabling reminds me of my BFG LS1200.  Since it's like a really odd model that you never see, it caught me off guard


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have not been on the forums in a while but I just upgraded my rig to SB-E from a core i7 950 and rampage iii extreme. Just thought I would post some pics.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2012)

cmanning27 said:


> Hello everyone! I have not been on the forums in a while but I just upgraded my rig to SB-E from a core i7 950 and rampage iii extreme. Just thought I would post some pics.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/1768/img0665fr.jpg



Wow I haven't seen Tri-sli in ages! 

What cpu load temps are you getting with that beastly rad?


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 25, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow I haven't seen Tri-sli in ages!
> 
> What cpu load temps are you getting with that beastly rad?




I have the CPU overclocked to 4.6 Ghz and at full load it hits 61c max. The 580's let off ALOT of heat when in-game so that also warms everything up lol.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2012)

Excellent temps for a 3960X at those clock speeds my friend!  Your Haf-X is look'in gooooood! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 25, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Excellent temps for a 3960X at those clock speeds my friend!  Your Haf-X is look'in gooooood! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 25, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I guess white is the new black and red.



I prefer white+red+black


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 25, 2012)

cmanning27 said:


> I have the CPU overclocked to 4.6 Ghz and at full load it hits 61c max. The 580's let off ALOT of heat when in-game so that also warms everything up lol.



What VCore are you running?
Damn nice setup, btw!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 25, 2012)

cmanning27 said:


> Hello everyone! I have not been on the forums in a while but I just upgraded my rig to SB-E from a core i7 950 and rampage iii extreme. Just thought I would post some pics.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img713/1768/img0665fr.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img831/8819/img0661lw.jpg
> ...



I have blue lights and green tubing too.  Need to post some pics soon.

Looks good.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2012)

Got my ram clocked up a bit more.


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> What VCore are you running?
> Damn nice setup, btw!



I have my cpu at 1.38v and thank you!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Silverstone Strider GOLD 750W. Fully modular(24-pin included). Sadly, I use every bloody cable anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that same cup


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I have that same cup



Nice.  Two guys, same cup.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Havent been on here in awhile so figured I would post my updated rig up.

Intel Core I7 950 OC@ 4.2
16g ddr3 triple channel ripjaw 1600
MSI X58A-GD65 mb
GTX 570
XSPC liquid cooling.
HAF X case.














let me know what you think. Will post more as I mod it.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nice.  Two guys, same cup.


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 25, 2012)

Few more updates from my previous shot.



Added BitFenix Alchemy LED to match Antec LED behind the monitor
Replaced CIV with 990FXA-UD3 for a more black look (never used the Crosshair to its fulllest)
Added Intel 520 240GB SSD (Samsung 500gb died..)
Some BitFenix white cables.

enjoy


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2012)

Is that a GNex?

The setup looks nice, but you should take it to the next leve and tie up the cables under your desk. lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 25, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> Few more updates from my previous shot.



Nice.  But your desktop looks funny.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> Few more updates from my previous shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is one *beastly* cooler!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 25, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Now that is one *beastly* cooler!



Never seen it before: http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309
How does it preform?!


----------



## ReaperX87 (Oct 25, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice.  But your desktop looks funny.



That's windows 8 he is running.


----------



## IINexusII (Oct 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Is that a GNex?
> 
> The setup looks nice, but you should take it to the next leve and tie up the cables under your desk. lol



yep GNex and Nexus 7


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> Few more updates from my previous shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EWWW Windows 8 nasty! Why would you do that to yourself ?!?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got my M5G back from asus RMA, check out the awesome quality of the return product! :shadedshu












Yes that is a "broken" pcb. it looks like some one took a razor blade to it and shaved off a chunk of the board, needless to say this board is *NOT* going in my system and asus is getting another support ticket this time with a Mr. Angry as the signature at the bottom 

3 weeks of waiting to get this kind of crap tossed back at me is unacceptable


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 26, 2012)

The fuck? How does a broken inductor passes QA? The shaved edge of the PCB is detrimental for looks only so maybe they let that go if it's a recertified board... but a broken component?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> The fuck? How does a broken inductor passes QA? The shaved edge of the PCB is detrimental for looks only so maybe they let that go if it's a recertified board... but a broken component?



Its not just that either, there are chemical residue spots all over the board from either a harsh abrasive or water impurities not sure, the board is also severely warped with board flex in that area and the IO back plane area is also severely bowed out so that whole upper corner of the board is wavy when you look at it dead on

to be honest i've been having the most shit luck with big name vendors RMA services, there was a thread that i posted a while back about OCZ and them sending me a DOA and clearly "USED" and repacked drive, they agreed to pay return shipping and send me a new drive, a few months after use it died again and becuase it was in a raid 0 with the other drive i did loose a few things and a lot of curse words were spewed, but i literally threw the drive away and am never purchasing an OCZ product again. im just waiting for this second drive to fail because i know it is, and i am moving over to samsung SSD's instead


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 26, 2012)

Got my 7970 in today.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2012)

That's a gorgeous card you have there Randal!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got my M5G back from asus RMA, check out the awesome quality of the return product! :shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121025/DSCN0685.jpg
> 
> ...



Wow, pretty shitty


----------



## cmanning27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Its not just that either, there are chemical residue spots all over the board from either a harsh abrasive or water impurities not sure, the board is also severely warped with board flex in that area and the IO back plane area is also severely bowed out so that whole upper corner of the board is wavy when you look at it dead on
> 
> to be honest i've been having the most shit luck with big name vendors RMA services, there was a thread that i posted a while back about OCZ and them sending me a DOA and clearly "USED" and repacked drive, they agreed to pay return shipping and send me a new drive, a few months after use it died again and becuase it was in a raid 0 with the other drive i did loose a few things and a lot of curse words were spewed, but i literally threw the drive away and am never purchasing an OCZ product again. im just waiting for this second drive to fail because i know it is, and i am moving over to samsung SSD's instead




Damn.. Sorry to hear about your experience with asus.. I had to rma my rampage iii extreme and it went pretty smooth and the board was mint. It's crazy that they let that board pass through qc like that.. Oh and I hear you about ocz.. I bought an agility ssd and it died on me 1 month later. I didn't even bother to rma it lol.. I bought a corsair and its still going strong.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 26, 2012)

cmanning27 said:


> Damn.. Sorry to hear about your experience with asus.. I had to rma my rampage iii extreme and it went pretty smooth and the board was mint. It's crazy that they let that board pass through qc like that.. Oh and I hear you about ocz.. I bought an agility ssd and it died on me 1 month later. I didn't even bother to rma it lol.. I bought a corsair and its still going strong.



To be honest i've delt with asus RMA before and actually had a very present experience with them in the past but it might be partly because the product i sent in was a top teir motherboard (Rampage III Extreme) that's partly why i decided to go back to them for my M5G when i wanted to jump to the mainstream ship but with this recent disgrace of an RMA im on the fence right now with them, it could honestly go either way and i am willing to forgive and forget if they do a better job second time around

I have some more pictures & captions posted here if any ones interested to see how this goes down, i will be posting updates and responses from asus just like the OCZ thread i made 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174439


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just got my M5G back from asus RMA, check out the awesome quality of the return product! :shadedshu
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121025/DSCN0685.jpg
> 
> ...



How interesting I have RMA'd probably about 10 boards with Asus and never had an issue. Call back ask for them to pay return shipping and to overnight a new board. It is pretty obvious its no fault of yours.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Got my 7970 in today.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/015_zpsd7887832.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/021_zps06ec76c1.jpg



I hope you are crunching with that bad boy


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2012)

cleaned


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> cleaned
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121026/DSCF7319.jpg
> 
> ...



Stop posting pictures of your awesome open top bench! My jealousy is giving me a headache.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Stop posting pictures of your awesome open top bench! My jealousy is giving me a headache.












Not done yet:


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 27, 2012)

Testing.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 27, 2012)

The Dark Rock 2 has arrived!!!!!!

I picked up this beast from sneekypeet for a smok'in deal! This cooler will be goin in my dedicated cruncher rig, which *atm* is running an extremely loud amd stock fan eww.:shadedshu

Product: source


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> The Dark Rock 2 has arrived!!!!!!
> 
> I picked up this beast from sneekypeet for a smok'in deal! This cooler will be goin in my dedicated cruncher rig, which *atm* is running an extremely loud amd stock fan eww.:shadedshu
> 
> ...



my thermalright archon is better xd but you need space xd.


----------



## Akrian (Oct 27, 2012)

http://images.gameru.net/image/050301aa65.jpg
http://images.gameru.net/image/edeb89b1c1.jpg
http://images.gameru.net/image/986d63d8c4.jpg


Here's how mine look atm. I need a dualbay dual d5 rez to hide the second D5 pump ( the one you see is taped to the hdd bay)
And better cable management =) but that's the best I could do atm.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 27, 2012)

Akrian said:


> http://images.gameru.net/image/050301aa65.jpg
> http://images.gameru.net/image/edeb89b1c1.jpg
> http://images.gameru.net/image/986d63d8c4.jpg
> 
> ...















Your links weren't working ;3


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 27, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> http://images.gameru.net/image/direct/050301aa65.jpg
> http://images.gameru.net/image/direct/edeb89b1c1.jpg
> http://images.gameru.net/image/direct/986d63d8c4.jpg
> Your links weren't working ;3



Dude, thanks for sharing but could you reduce your image sizes a bit next time


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 27, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Dude, thanks for sharing but could you reduce your image sizes a bit next time



Not mine, those are Akrian's his links just weren't working


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 27, 2012)

those are pretty badass rigs 
off topic: pardon my noobness but how do you make pictures show like what TacoTown did?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> those are pretty badass rigs
> off topic: pardon my noobness but how do you make pictures show like what TacoTown did?



First upload your pictures to a host site, I recommend www.techpowerup.org

Second, use the URL and Add Image to your post and Bam! your pictures are posted on the internetz


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2012)

Might also want to re-size the picture before uploading...


----------



## newconroer (Oct 27, 2012)

Medusa


----------



## Akrian (Oct 27, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Not mine, those are Akrian's his links just weren't working



Thanks, I didn't realise I've messed up the links


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 28, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> First upload your pictures to a host site, I recommend www.techpowerup.org
> 
> Second, use the URL and Add Image to your post and Bam! your pictures are posted on the internetz







IT WORKS, thanks man


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2012)

Got a couple of slim 75mm fans to repair my 6950, some slim SATA cables, extensions and light blue sleeving. Had a few hours to kill and these are the results:
















The build is practically done now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 29, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Got a couple of slim 75mm fans to repair my 6950, some slim SATA cables, extensions and light blue sleeving. Had a few hours to kill and these are the results:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img846/4389/img0766th.jpg
> 
> ...



Does that physx card actually do anything any more ? or are you using it to play older games


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Does that physx card actually do anything any more ? or are you using it to play older games



Mirror's Edge mainly


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 29, 2012)

my 2 years old PC


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

^^^ 

Nice zalman cooler! I have not seen once of those installed in a while.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice zalman cooler! I have not seen once of those installed in a while.



thanks !


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 1, 2012)

*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2012)

Not a particularly impressive system, but whatever:




I'm having fun with the cool weather--50F ambients for the radiator give marvelous temperatures indeed! 
I was getting ~40C full load with the CPU @ 3.6GHz & 1.28V, I'm experimenting now and I'm running it at 3.83GHz & 1.38V (high, I know--I'm shooting for 4GHz with this voltage) and temperatures are 54c on the hottest core and 48c on the coldest.  Awesome


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 1, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice zalman cooler! I have not seen once of those installed in a while.



My first thought exactly! How is it performing? I have heard some nice words about it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2012)

New addition to my system! Water cooled GTX680!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 3, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> New addition to my system! Water cooled GTX680!
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN2404-1.jpg



W/C GPU but not CPU? You've done it the other way round to everyone else, ha.

Plans to get a CPU block?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 3, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> W/C GPU but not CPU? You've done it the other way round to everyone else, ha.
> 
> Plans to get a CPU block?



Yeah buddy when I go Haswell or Ivy Bridge E.

and yeah I know, but my 2500k at full load doesnt get higher then 50c anyways haha.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine atm. Looking a little sad and neglected , Needing a birthday. Time to change loop , tubing and get rid of dust and algae.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> Mine atm. Looking a little sad and neglected , Needing a birthday. Time to change loop , tubing and get rid of dust and algae.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/IMGP8454.jpg



New tubing, some cleaning and it would be good as new.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

some cleaning would go a long way and pulling the tubes off and cleaning them would help too if you didn't get new.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> Mine atm. Looking a little sad and neglected , Needing a birthday. Time to change loop , tubing and get rid of dust and algae.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/IMGP8454.jpg



Love the way that GPU waterblock is so flat


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> some cleaning would go a long way and pulling the tubes off and cleaning them would help too if you didn't get new.



What are we using as coolant these days? That is just straight distilled water and has been in there for a long time so not surprised it is a bit on the green side.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> What are we using as coolant these days? That is just straight distilled water and has been in there for a long time so not surprised it is a bit on the green side.



Wait - the tubes aren't green themselves?


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Wait - the tubes aren't green themselves?



Nope.... The black ones are black but the others are supposed to be clear. I guess if you neglect to change the water in your loop for a long time this happens......


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> Mine atm. Looking a little sad and neglected , Needing a birthday. Time to change loop , tubing and get rid of dust and algae.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/IMGP8454.jpg



It's great to see someone else running an X58 setup 
Even for four years old, they're still wicked powerful


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> Nope.... The black ones are black but the others are supposed to be clear. I guess if you neglect to change the water in your loop for a long time this happens......



I figured as much. That's why I ran dexcool in mine. No discoloration after ignoring it for two years.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's great to see someone else running an X58 setup
> Even for four years old, they're still wicked powerful



 See no need to upgrade the beast yet


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> What are we using as coolant these days? That is just straight distilled water and has been in there for a long time so not surprised it is a bit on the green side.



I myself used distilled water with a little of the swiftech coolant to help stop the things from growing in it or the petra's stuff(can't remember the name) i got out of water cooling a while ago, closest thing i have is a h50 on a c2d based pentium


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> See no need to upgrade the beast yet


My X58 is just a cruncher, but yes, it's still very solid.  With a SSD, a modern GPU, and more than 2GB of RAM, it could run nearly anything


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 4, 2012)

Craigleberry said:


> Mine atm. Looking a little sad and neglected , Needing a birthday. Time to change loop , tubing and get rid of dust and algae.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121103/IMGP8454.jpg



Nice to see you around, hope all has been well


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 4, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nice to see you around, hope all has been well



 Thanks  , all has been well I have been lurking every now and then and finally decided to break my silence and show all my filthy computer


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 4, 2012)

boom.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 4, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121102/IMG_6099.jpg
> 
> boom.



You decided to keep it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 4, 2012)

Still for sale. 
But thats my rig at the moment.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 4, 2012)

At the moment:


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 4, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture005.jpg
> 
> ...



I think you should get a lightning card to match your rig, I know a guy that's selling one


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2012)

I actually didn't end up sticking with the OC Formula. Ran into a couple of issues with my Xonar DX and Seagate Backup Plus 3TB. Returned it, and sticking with my Z68 gear for now. I'm unfortunately working too many hours per week to be able to play around with hardware that doesn't work flawlessly. Otherwise, I would highly consider grabbing it.


----------



## Kast (Nov 4, 2012)

Haven't touched her in a few months so I decided to give her some TLC. Switced to the raystorm block, dusted it out a little, changed from white to clear tubing and switched the 7950's to pcie slots 2 and 4 so they both run at x16.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2012)

Kast said:


> Haven't touched her in a few months so I decided to give her some TLC. Switced to the raystorm block, dusted it out a little, changed from white to clear tubing and switched the 7950's to pcie slots 2 and 4 so they both run at x16.
> 
> 
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/018.jpg
> ...



I still love the amount of room in Corsair's 800d! Very clean build you have there Kast. That rad on the back is massive!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> At the moment:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/003.jpg


What's that 3rd card you have in there?


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 4, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> At the moment:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/003.jpg



:O I can has a rad?

Your CPU must be so god damn cool.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> At the moment:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/003.jpg





ALMOSTunseen said:


> What's that 3rd card you have in there?



Yeah, what is that? a 285 for Physx? I myself have an extra gtx285 and thought about adding to my rig, but not sure if it's needed since I am already running a 570 atm.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 4, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah, what is that? a 285 for Physx? I myself have an extra gtx285 and thought about adding to my rig, but not sure if it's needed since I am already running a 570 atm.


Its in SLI though?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Its in SLI though?



Oh your right, I thought only the first two cards were in sli.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 4, 2012)

Good PC, EVGA Z77 FTW, 800D, Seasonic X, what is with graphic card, why people complicate life instead of cheaper finished GPOU with waterblock, only need connect in loop.
I see GTX580 Classified 3GB Hydro Copper for 300e.
Seasonic better to see some option for sleeve cables for their customers, because only good finished option for them now is moddiy finished single sleeve cables but that cost same like new Seasonic PSU.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 4, 2012)

Not so great at cable management, but my rig as it stands. Hoping to throw in an FX 8350 soon and cable manage it a little better (you should see all the cables at the rear panel...).
I was also tempted to get one of the Corsair Vengeance cases to match my motherboard colours at christmas, though the cooling the NZXT provides is pretty awesome!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 4, 2012)

RCoon said:


> View attachment 48937
> 
> View attachment 48938
> 
> ...



mmmmm change case only for match the mobo for me is crazy but if you have the money good for you.
about the cable managment i tells you that if you put mobo and psu first and after that puts inside the others things your cable managment improve a lot , i have from 3 weeks now my new fractal design arc midi and is my first serious case with cable managment and was very easy to do xd.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 4, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> guys this is my system in my new case xd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



take a look and see my cable managment xd


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 4, 2012)

Still more to do but she is alive and kicking. Was irritated, could not fit a 240mm rad in the top as there was major interference with the vrm heatsinks on the ROG mobo. So just ended up putting my H80 back in. Runs great, fx8350 at 4.8ghz.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Still more to do but she is alive and kicking. Was irritated, could not fit a 240mm rad in the top as there was major interference with the vrm heatsinks on the ROG mobo. So just ended up putting my H80 back in. Runs great, fx8350 at 4.8ghz.
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/Drawing2.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/Drawing3.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/3.jpg
> ...



perhaps a 2 x 120 rad setup you'll get the same amount of cooling just split between 2 rads 

still looks good as is though


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks! Was thinking about that. I can stuff a better quality 120mm rad up front, and one in the back with a good pump, res and block combo which would undoubtedly perform better than the H80. 

However for what it is, the H80 does pretty darn good! At 1.56V running prime, I never hit above 60C. Backed down to 1.475V and she peaks around 55C on prime. Under normal use, even gaming the most I see is around 45C. Good enough to hit 4.8ghz so far on this 8350.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture005.jpg
> 
> ...



Very clean install! Like how you did the rad and plumbing. Compact and clean.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Very clean install! Like how you did the rad and plumbing. Compact and clean.



How does the FX8350 hold up on demanding games at that overclock?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Still more to do but she is alive and kicking. Was irritated, could not fit a 240mm rad in the top as there was major interference with the vrm heatsinks on the ROG mobo. So just ended up putting my H80 back in. Runs great, fx8350 at 4.8ghz.
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/Drawing2.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/Drawing3.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/3.jpg
> ...



Do you want to take that sweet HD7970 and join our WCG Team Competition?


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 5, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> How does the FX8350 hold up on demanding games at that overclock?



The CPU intensive game I play is civ V, around turn 500, the game rolls a few cores. My 8150 did great but I have not had time to play any games on this system first boot was last night


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you want to take that sweet HD7970 and join our WCG Team Competition?



Amen to that, a 7970 could put out a lot of WU's!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amen to that, a 7970 could put out a lot of WU's!!!



Agreed.  With three, I'm rocking the top spot easily


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 5, 2012)

Finished my "Green Tea" retro-build.

K-MEX CM-3E22 mATX case
AMD Athlon FX60 @ 2.8Ghz
Asrock 939A8X-M
Geforce 7950GT 512MB GDDR3 AGP @620/740
4x1GB OCZ PC4000 Enhanced Bandwith Platinum Edition 
CM Hyper TX3 with two Evergreen 90mm fans (push-pull)
Elite Power 460 modded with a 120mm Evergreen fan and sleeved cables
Windows XP SP3
LCD panel with fan controller and temp sensors
BYTECC Slim ODD/HDD 5.25" bracket
Panasonic Slim DVD-RW drive
Fujitsu 320GB laptop drive
Misc parts used:
Koutech floppy/USB reader combo
3x90mm Evergreen fans
1x120mm Evergreen fan
DiYForce 24 Green LED strip
MNPCtech U-channel molding
Logitech Desktop MK120





























Added a couple of 90mm bottom intakes and a 120mm top blower:


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Do you want to take that sweet HD7970 and join our WCG Team Competition?


Oh you're sneeky . But join anyways, or no Counter Strike:GO for you.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finished my "Green Tea" retro-build (specs in sig):
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img209/3451/img0794x.jpg
> 
> ...



That looks pretty awesome!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finished my "Green Tea" retro-build.
> 
> K-MEX CM-3E22 mATX case
> AMD Athlon FX60 @ 2.8Ghz
> ...



*GO GREEN or GO HOME!*  Nice build bro!


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finished my "Green Tea" retro-build.
> 
> K-MEX CM-3E22 mATX case
> AMD Athlon FX60 @ 2.8Ghz
> ...



FX60, haven't seen one in quite a while now.
Is 2.8GHz the highest you can get? I remember seeing people run them at 3.2GHz+ 24/7.

Very clean build, I really like it. Nice work, man!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Finished my "Green Tea" retro-build.



I bet people are "green" with envy! 

Well, no one else said it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 5, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> FX60, haven't seen one in quite a while now.
> Is 2.8GHz the highest you can get? I remember seeing people run them at 3.2GHz+ 24/7.
> 
> Very clean build, I really like it. Nice work, man!



Yeah, that's the max I can get with that board. I think that I'm limited by the power delivery circuitry as I've seen reports of people getting theirs to 250HT with single core Athlons and in fact that's why I used DDR500 RAM for this build. I guess a dual core comes close to the power delivery limits of the board as even after re-capping and putting some heatsinks on the VRMs I can't get it past 2.8Ghz (multi at x15 doesn't even boot) and anything beyond 205HT is unstable. Either that or the FX60 I got is a lemon :/

There's still room for improvement, specially in cable management but the thing is like a jigsaw puzzle now , I have to take it down in a specific order or some component would block another so I'm leaving it as is for the time being.

For anyone interested here's the build log with benchmarks: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161350


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

Speaking of cardboard computer's...  Anyone remember this?? 

It was for the Vote for the best PC in a box Challenge by: p o s_pc back in 2010, original thread here.

*T77's Cardboard 900*


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 5, 2012)

damn this is hilarious !


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> damn this is hilarious !



Thank you! It was all in good fun.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Speaking of cardboard computer's...  Anyone remember this??
> 
> It was for the Vote for the best PC in a box Challenge by: p o s_pc back in 2010, original thread here.



I see that you won, and deserved it for the detailed marker work if nothing else. 

Is it still in working order?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I see that you won, and deserved it for the detailed marker work if nothing else.
> 
> Is it still in working order?


I think it may start rotting soon...... Unless you keep it in your fridge!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I see that you won, and deserved it for the detailed marker work if nothing else.
> 
> Is it still in working order?



I still have the case fully intact (and not rotting), but there is no hardware in it at the moment. We should throw a 2012/13 PC-in-a-box contest.. Hmmmm


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I still have the case fully intact (and not rotting), but there is no hardware in it at the moment. We should throw a 2012/13 PC-in-a-box contest.. Hmmmm



Well, if there is one I have a project that's been on my back burner for quite some time that would qualify.  Just have to find the time and money to do it.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I still have the case fully intact (and not rotting), but there is no hardware in it at the moment. We should throw a 2012/13 PC-in-a-box contest.. Hmmmm


Oh, woopsies, wrong thread..... I thought this was about the pumpkin pc.... cause that would be rotting


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 5, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Well, if there is one I have a project that's been on my back burner for quite some time that would qualify.  Just have to find the time and money to do it.



Okay it's official! I will be holding a contest for the Best Cardboard PC! Just give me a day or two to figure everything out and what prizes will be involved, I will ask the mods if this challenge is acceptable as well. 

_Stay tuned my fellow TPU'ers..._


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Oh, woopsies, wrong thread..... I thought this was about the pumpkin pc.... cause that would be rotting



That's what I thought you meant. 



t77snapshot said:


> Okay it's official! I will be holding a contest for the Best Cardboard PC! Just give me a day or two to figure everything out and what prizes will be involved, I will ask the mods if this challenge is acceptable as well.
> 
> _Stay tuned my fellow TPU'ers..._



Me and my big mouth. Now I've got to do it. Somehow.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay it's official! I will be holding a contest for the Best Cardboard PC! Just give me a day or two to figure everything out and what prizes will be involved, I will ask the mods if this challenge is acceptable as well.
> 
> _Stay tuned my fellow TPU'ers..._



In this time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Speaking of cardboard computer's...  Anyone remember this??
> 
> It was for the Vote for the best PC in a box Challenge by: p o s_pc back in 2010, original thread here.
> 
> ...



Why yes, I remember that


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 6, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Okay it's official! I will be holding a contest for the Best Cardboard PC! Just give me a day or two to figure everything out and what prizes will be involved, I will ask the mods if this challenge is acceptable as well.
> 
> _Stay tuned my fellow TPU'ers..._



I'm in (if i have time). Got an idea already


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 6, 2012)

Got a GT520 for Physx. I wonder if I can run it along with my PPU.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 6, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03649.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03663.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03646778.jpg




Looks really good!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03649.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03663.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03646778.jpg



That does look really nice SP!


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2012)

Lookin' good SP.

I flipped my radiator around up to to get rid of some clutter. I'm going to be going with new tubing and fittings soon, I want to step down to 3/8". Here's some pics:


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 6, 2012)

you should really ponder 3/8" tubing and eliminate all of those clips

Either way I would still use it and game on it Was the dual loop worth it?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lookin' good SP.
> 
> I flipped my radiator around up to to get rid of some clutter. I'm going to be going with new tubing and fittings soon, I want to step down to 3/8". Here's some pics:
> 
> ...



That looks good!  It took me a minute to realize it was dual loop, nice.


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2012)

Two very classy builds.  Tickle me impressed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03649.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03663.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03646778.jpg



Similar to my favorite case of all times, the TJ07.  LOVE IT!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lookin' good SP.
> 
> I flipped my radiator around up to to get rid of some clutter. I'm going to be going with new tubing and fittings soon, I want to step down to 3/8". Here's some pics:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2875.jpg




I can't remember the last time I've even seen a dual-loop setup.. Like sneeky asked, is it really worth it?

Still, an epic build dude! I always enjoy your rigs erocker.


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lookin' good SP.
> 
> I flipped my radiator around up to to get rid of some clutter. I'm going to be going with new tubing and fittings soon, I want to step down to 3/8". Here's some pics:
> 
> ...



DAYUM that is pretty damn hot...or should I say cool  

One of the few external +internal rad setups that doesn't look silly. Very nice.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03649.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03663.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/DSC03646778.jpg




Very nice build Sneeky
How well does the Apogee Drive II cool?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2012)

I haven't "clocked" anything yet. running at 3.8ghz its idle at 24C and loaded runs right at the 50C mark (prime95). Give it time and I may have the OC numbers for ya, just this thing is so snappy once I set the ram, I don't really need to clock the chip to enjoy it.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Thrackan (Nov 7, 2012)

Wireless harddisks?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 7, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Wireless harddisks?



Obviously wired from behind.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lookin' good SP.
> 
> I flipped my radiator around up to to get rid of some clutter. I'm going to be going with new tubing and fittings soon, I want to step down to 3/8". Here's some pics:
> 
> ...



Those are some dang clean fan blades.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

My new build! I may be putting the GPU under water soon.








http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917
^ Build log


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> My new build! I may be putting the GPU under water soon.
> http://i.imgur.com/7HVmEh.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/IweOoh.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917
> ^ Build log



I like the color scheme. Nice and clean!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I like the color scheme. Nice and clean!


Yes the theme was-
Black and White base colours with blue and yellow highlights.


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I can't remember the last time I've even seen a dual-loop setup.. Like sneeky asked, is it really worth it?



Well... I wanted to water cool my card and I had the other parts ready to go, so yes. Worth it.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 7, 2012)

Aaaah yeahhh reactor core, flame on!


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 7, 2012)

This is where I live most of the time 

As you can see I have a corner desk that is fairly small though fits all my essentials on on, headphones, amp, HTC one X, smoking paraphernalia, Razer Lycosa and Cyborg RAT 3, oh and a tipple of my choice, vodka and coke tonight  oh not to mention my Logitech x-530's in 2.1 config behind the monitor with the sub on the bottom of the desk with the case 

Can't believe looking at the pics I have a Storm Sniper case as the monitor is wider than it, though it is 27"


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Aaaah yeahhh reactor core, flame on!


Yes, it looks great. A quick question, do you know if it is installed by default? The gpu came with a little guide, on how to install it? And the first step was, "Find the GPU reactor card". I couldn't find it it in the box, and it looks like it is in the card? But I don't know if its put in, like turned around the right way so it works.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Aaaah yeahhh reactor core, flame on!





ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yes, it looks great. A quick question, do you know if it is installed by default? The gpu came with a little guide, on how to install it? And the first step was, "Find the GPU reactor card". I couldn't find it it in the box, and it looks like it is in the card? But I don't know if its put in, like turned around the right way so it works.



Are you guys talking about that blue glowing circle thingy on the top of your vcard?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 7, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Are you guys talking about that blue glowing circle thingy on the top of your vcard?


Yeah, it has a little board inside of it, with more power phases or something in it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yeah, it has a little board inside of it, with more power phases or something in it.



Oh that is cool! I thought it was just another cosmetic design by Msi. (which does make the card look super awesomo in it's own way


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 7, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Finally worked up the energy to lug this monster down two flights of stairs to get better images of it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh how did I miss these pics?? 

Excellent rig sneekypeet! I love these cases, so many options for water cooling and the slick exterior design is so sexy! So whats the deal with your rad at the bottom, is it just sitting there un-mounted?


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 8, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yes, it looks great. A quick question, do you know if it is installed by default? The gpu came with a little guide, on how to install it? And the first step was, "Find the GPU reactor card". I couldn't find it it in the box, and it looks like it is in the card? But I don't know if its put in, like turned around the right way so it works.



I don't know if its installed by default. But it lights up when the rig is on, so I guess it's properly connected.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 8, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh how did I miss these pics??
> 
> Excellent rig sneekypeet! I love these cases, so many options for water cooling and the slick exterior design is so sexy! So whats the deal with your rad at the bottom, is it just sitting there un-mounted?



just lays on its side. it's also just a touch long and why it sits on the slight angle


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 8, 2012)

I need to update my system little with some changes.
I want three color inside, black, red, white, motherboard black-red, sleeve black/red, graphic card black/white with red fonts and fans black CORSAIR with white rings. And only little white led. 
Better three than only two colors inside.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 8, 2012)

Vlada011 said:


> I need to update my system little with some changes.
> I want three color inside, black, red, white, motherboard black-red, sleeve black/red, graphic card black/white with red fonts and fans black CORSAIR with white rings. And only little white led.
> Better three than only two colors inside.



That should take you quite some time to find hardware with those exact color scheme's, but I am sure it is going to turn out awesome if you stick with it! Are you goin with a black or white exterior colored case? dare I say red case?


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 8, 2012)

No I know exactly what I need only fans to decide and LED.
I have red/black motherboard, My Force GT SSD is red, my H100 is black with white LED on controller, PSU have red/black sleeve and red fonts... graphi card black white, like this only different wider model 






red fonts






RAM with little white LED, only fans to decide, Gentle Typhoon or CORSAIR SP120(probably because I can change ring color on red or white sometimes) or this new SP120L from H100i and probably one or two little white cathode 6" or 8", one between PSU and side panel and one behind H100 radiator.
It will be one of best looking PC in mid class with some excellent components.

black/red is excellent but black/red/white is even better and not so usual like only black/red or black/white.
And I will use black/white SATA III cables from CH4F package, better is round from Z77 FTW package but I need with white details, it will be visibly because one graphic.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from _bogmali_ years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from _bogmali_ years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bencg_table.jpg



quiet and cool?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> quiet and cool?



 Yes very much sir!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2012)

Great looking setup T77.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I had a chance to slap on the new cooler so I could overclock my Phenom 920. However this heatsink was so big it didn't fit in my Thermaltake V3 case, so I pulled out this Ol' bench table that I bought from _bogmali_ years ago (never used it till now . I performed a small oc of 3.10ghz w/stock voltage and got her up and crunching @95% 24/7.
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/bencg_table.jpg



Those BeQuiet coolers sure are cool looking!


----------



## Tardan (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother wanted a new PC, so I took the chance to get fancy new stuff and offered him some of my current parts. 

Here is my old PC







Aaaaand the new one!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2012)

Tardan said:


> My brother wanted a new PC, so I took the chance to get fancy new stuff and offered him some of my current parts.
> 
> Here is my old PC
> 
> ...



So wait.. you got a new board, psu, fans and braided cables? Do you have any pics of your brothers (like new) rig?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2012)

I didnt realize the H80 was so popular.  Now that I have mine, I am seeing them everywhere.  it is an excellent cooler.


----------



## Tardan (Nov 9, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> So wait.. you got a new board, psu, fans and braided cables? Do you have any pics of your brothers (like new) rig?



Yeah, you nailed it. Good eye!  Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of my brother's rig, but next time I'm at his place, I'll be sure to take a few pictures.



3870x2 said:


> I didnt realize the H80 was so popular.  Now that I have mine, I am seeing them everywhere.  it is an excellent cooler.



It's actually an H100 I have in there  but you are right, they are very good coolers. 

I've played around with the overclocking and got 4.6 GHz so far. Going at 25C on idle and 65C full load on Prime95, so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 11, 2012)

Sliver Victor said:


> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/DSCF1677_zps01d005ed.jpg
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/DSCF1682_zps03779533.jpg



I haven't seen a top mounted psu in years! Nice rig dude and *Welcome to TPU!!!* Be sure to fill out your system specs by clicking on the "User CP" link at the top of this page.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 11, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I haven't seen a top mounted psu in years! Nice rig dude and *Welcome to TPU!!!* Be sure to fill out your system specs by clicking on the "User CP" link at the top of this page.



1 months ago i have a top mounted psu wih my enermax phoenix neo xd but i dont have showed it xd.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> 1 months ago i have a top mounted psu wih my enermax phoenix neo xd but i dont have showed it xd.



I am sure top mount psu case are still popular, but I personally have not seen any in ages. In my opinion the bottom mount with psu intake entering from underneath the case is more efficient then the opposite solution.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 12, 2012)

the case I use is very good to keep the top mount psu cooled as it has an open vent manufactured for water, but the psu sucks in the cool air from the top expelling at r3ear.  also the bottom mount id build the same in my case  I would use bottom mount, but was running three way sli on rampage II board and the PCI-Ex slots were shifted down for this board by one slot each to make room for the sound card that comes with rampage II which used a PCI-Ex x1 slot on the top. an ideal case for this board I found would have been a ten slot case by lian Li or Tt Xaser VI, but I ended up changing the board plus with the top air vent I have no probs


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 12, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I am sure top mount psu case are still popular, but I personally have not seen any in ages. In my opinion the bottom mount with psu intake entering from underneath the case is more efficient then the opposite solution.



In a low-noise low-airflow setup, a PSU helping out with airflow should work best when mounted on top though


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 12, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> In a low-noise low-airflow setup, a PSU helping out with airflow should work best when mounted on top though



was my situation with my last case ( enemrax phoenix neo) with only front and rear fan because the side monsterfan was too big for my cpu cooler but i prefer from now on botto mounted psu + cable management so my fractal design arc midi is great xd.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 12, 2012)

Sliver Victor said:


> the case I use is very good to keep the top mount psu cooled as it has an open vent manufactured for water, but the psu sucks in the cool air from the top expelling at r3ear.



Oh well that is cool! I never thought about flipping the psu to intake from cases with top ventilated holes. Great idea! 




Thrackan said:


> In a low-noise low-airflow setup, a PSU helping out with airflow should work best when mounted on top though



Yes, your right when it comes to low-noise profiles, thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 12, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh well that is cool! I never thought about flipping the psu to intake from cases with top ventilated holes. Great idea!



yes it is in upside down. but idk it has a light that shines on my cooler so it may be the only way it goes. the case is the HAF-932 which I have wanted for ages and ages really badly. my tech runs a lot hotter now it is cooled so well


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Binge (Nov 13, 2012)

Something looks strangely similar.


----------



## Binge (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got one of those too!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

Well it's not the greatest picture, the case is "ancient" so no fancy cable management but it is my PC ATM. Be Gentle...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well it's not the greatest picture, the case is "ancient" so no fancy cable management but it is my PC ATM. Be Gentle...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img14/9153/img0724gs.jpg



I'll be gentle, plenty of lube 
Any custom watercooling gets a thumbs up in my book, or a peace sign!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'll be gentle, plenty of lube
> Any custom watercooling gets a thumbs up in my book, or a peace sign!



Well it's more "semi-custom" watercooling. Still using Thermaltakes original "plumbing" I just bought it a nice new AC Kryos block considering the original TT Block was intended S775


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 13, 2012)

*Project Whiteboy*

























































A mix of old and new photos, from my project, still waiting on some parts to be released, and such but more improvements coming along the way!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img268/7329/img1381y.jpg
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img145/2339/img1397e.jpg
> ...



This is the kind of PC I want when we make the move from an apartment to a house


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> This is the kind of PC I want when we make the move from an apartment to a house



Shouldn't it be the other way around because a house has more room? There are great little ITX case, thinking of picking one up myself, but I may just go smaller then that.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Shouldn't it be the other way around because a house has more room? There are great little ITX case, thinking of picking one up myself, but I may just go smaller then that.



I has a lappy nowadays for low-space reasons 
But I feel normal ATX has no real benefit over micro systems anymore. You can make a mITX gaming PC, and if you really want SLI or CF you could try it on a mATX setup too.
Never will I lug huge cases around no more. ATX is dead as far as I'm concerned 

So, when I go back to a PC system, it will be something like this.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I has a lappy nowadays for low-space reasons



Oh so going from a lappy to the Prodigy would be like a full tower upgrade then. 

I kid, I kid.. You should totally get it bro! then post pics for [H]@RD5TUFF and I to drool all over.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh so going from a lappy to the Prodigy would be like a full tower upgrade then.
> 
> I kid, I kid.. You should totally get it bro! then post pics for [H]@RD5TUFF and I to drool all over.



Well, the full-house upgrade will take another 5 years or so...
Looking for a good lappy deal for my GF too, but anything with a decent gaming gfx card shot up a couple of hundreds in price lately


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Well, the full-house upgrade will take another 5 years or so...
> Looking for a good lappy deal for my GF too, but anything with a decent gaming gfx card shot up a couple of hundreds in price lately



Damn sorry to hear, I don't know anything about how the fluctuation of market value overseas works on pc hardware. Maybe in 5 years the market for gamers will be better, but who's to know. Maybe find some local sales on a used card?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 13, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> This is the kind of PC I want when we make the move from an apartment to a house





t77snapshot said:


> Shouldn't it be the other way around because a house has more room? There are great little ITX case, thinking of picking one up myself, but I may just go smaller then that.



The project is kind of in limbo atm, as I am still waiting for products to find their way to market as BitFenix has not responded to my pleas to allow me to purchase direct from them.:shadedshu

Also I must wait for the 780 to be released before the project is finished, or at least finished until mini-itx haswell comes out and the GTX 800 series is release . . ..


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

DaMulta said:


> Now we have the case gallery(which I love)but most of the time I feel a lot of our systems don't look like that. Now my case does look good at times, but most of the time it's on the table, stuff hanging out the side of it. That list can go on and on
> 
> So ATM what does your system look like.






INSTG8R said:


> Well it's not the greatest picture, the case is "ancient" so no fancy cable management but it is my PC ATM. Be Gentle...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img14/9153/img0724gs.jpg



This is what PC ATM is all about, so don't be embarrassed my friend. A water-cooled i7 w/ HD7970 is awesome! Performance will always out live cosmetics.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> This is what PC ATM is all about, so don't be embarrassed my friend. A water-cooled i7 w/ HD7970 is awesome! Performance will always out live cosmetics.



Thanks. That is my take on it too. I don't get all up over looks(Tho I love the look of the Sabertooths)Function over Fashion.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/36.jpg



As always... excellent review sp


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 13, 2012)

how to use H60 radiator...


----------



## Sassanou (Nov 13, 2012)

My rig is finaly over !!!!


----------



## Binge (Nov 13, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> My rig is finaly over !!!!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/839428IMGP7496.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> My rig is finaly over !!!!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/930620IMGP7510.jpg


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> My rig is finaly over !!!!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/839428IMGP7496.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Sassanou (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you guys !!
Really 

And if you like him, go there please : http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3491.html


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 13, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Thank you guys !!
> Really
> 
> And if you like him, go there please :



Your attention to detail is simply stunning! This build is just as epic as your last one here. Thank you for sharing this beautiful rig my friends. 

Do you have a link to your project log? (the link in the case mod gallery is broken)


----------



## Sassanou (Nov 13, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Your attention to detail is simply stunning! This build is just as epic as your last one here. Thank you for sharing this beautiful rig my friends.
> 
> Do you have a link to your project log? (the link in the case mod gallery is broken)



Thank you for your comments !!!!

Here is the link 

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...ng/worklog-demesure-inside-sujet_278116_1.htm


And stay tuned, I will made a new Mod and the worklog is there :

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overcl...ing/worklog-weapon-project-sujet_278572_1.htm


----------



## Sliver Victor (Nov 14, 2012)

It may not look it, but I tidied up the cables a little bit. If and when I get some longer cables I will do a better job especially with the pci-ex ones.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 14, 2012)

My PC has been like this after my second Corsair PSU crapped out on me in the same way earlier in the year. It's been like this since May. I'm sure Corsair's customer service is great and all, but it's bullshit that I have to fork out €50+ to send this damn thing to the Netherlands for repair when it's _their_ faulty product. Especially considering I'm unemployed and don't have the cash. Now I have 2 Corsairs collecting dust.

So yeah, she ain't pretty  It's also seriously cramping my desk -_-


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you have that heater plugged into the same circuit as your PC?


----------



## DaveK (Nov 14, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Do you have that heater plugged into the same circuit as your PC?



No it's just sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 14, 2012)

DaveK said:


> My PC has been like this after my second Corsair PSU crapped out on me in the same way earlier in the year. It's been like this since May. I'm sure Corsair's customer service is great and all, but it's bullshit that I have to fork out €50+ to send this damn thing to the Netherlands for repair when it's _their_ faulty product. Especially considering I'm unemployed and don't have the cash. Now I have 2 Corsairs collecting dust.
> 
> So yeah, she ain't pretty  It's also seriously cramping my desk -_-



I don't understand. What's the connection between a faulty PSU and your MB and components sitting outside a sturdy Antec case? Can't they sit inside and leave just an empty space for the PSU?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)

HAF XB build


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2096905.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice. The build looks very fitting as well.

I think it would be a good idea if CM made a 'LAN' version of this case with a reinforced handle (or two) so it could be carted around to lans. There wouldn't really be anything else in its class (or maybe there is a reason for that).


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice. The build looks very fitting as well.
> 
> I think it would be a good idea if CM made a 'LAN' version of this case with a reinforced handle (or two) so it could be carted around to lans. There wouldn't really be anything else in its class (or maybe there is a reason for that).



It reminds me of the Thermaltake Lanbox (Lite), which *should* be a good LAN case but isn't, since it takes up a lot of precious desk space having the mobo lay flat.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice. The build looks very fitting as well.
> 
> I think it would be a good idea if CM made a 'LAN' version of this case with a reinforced handle (or two) so it could be carted around to lans. There wouldn't really be anything else in its class (or maybe there is a reason for that).



The side handles are reinforced with steel bars on the rails that the plastic side panels lock into


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2096905.jpg
> 
> ...



How did you get one already?  I don't even see them for sale. 

Must be a reviewer or know someone or something. 

Looks very cool by the way.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Must be a reviewer or know someone or something.



This


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2096905.jpg
> 
> ...



Is your pump okay to operate sideways? I know it's best performance is up and down.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah,It was harder to bleed this way but it works fine.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sooooooo jelly of you right now!

I want one now but budget is tight till Friday!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice case for sure


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 15, 2012)

512GB models were delayed a bit too far so grabbed these instead. 

2x 256GB Samsung 840 PRO SSD
3TB WD RED HDD






Now to install Win8 Pro x64


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2012)

Should have it together for leak testing at some point today!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2012)

that's gorgeous! what mobo/proc you throwing in there?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2096905.jpg
> 
> ...



It doesn't look half bad. I think I've found my next HTPC case (currently using an Athenatech A100-SC)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> that's gorgeous! what mobo/proc you throwing in there?



for now

*Hardware list*

Phenom X4 B97@4.1ish 1.60v
Crosshair V Formula
4x4GB Wintec ONE 1600CL9 (sammy based)
EVGA/Asus/PNY GTX 470 1280mb's
Antec TPQ-850


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> for now
> 
> *Hardware list*
> 
> ...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 15, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


>



?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 15, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/20121115_110724.jpg
> 
> Should have it together for leak testing at some point today!


Thats a TV bracket box, not a hold your GPU up bracket


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/20121115_110724.jpg
> 
> Should have it together for leak testing at some point today!



Your motherB and cP had always talked about skip'in town, but I never thought she would actually do it!

They've gone AWOL!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/20121115_110724.jpg
> 
> Should have it together for leak testing at some point today!



Hey, I think you're missing something there...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I did something wrong...




disclaimer: Not actually mine.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg



Is that a sticker?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg


It looks like your thermal paste vapourised.... That, is not a good thing


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Is that a sticker?



Yeah I was wondering that too?  Doesn't seem like the wisest choice on AMD's part. The thermal compound doesn't look to bad after removal of the heatsink, although the surface area from your cooler looks rather small?


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 16, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/20121115_110724.jpg
> 
> Should have it together for leak testing at some point today!



What a '_smart_' idea to use that to support your graphics cards.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> What a '_smart_' idea to use that to support your graphics cards.



It's better then a toilet roll


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Thats a TV bracket box, not a hold your GPU up bracket



It would appear from the picture you sir are incorrect.



t77snapshot said:


> Your motherB and cP had always talked about skip'in town, but I never thought she would actually do it!
> 
> They've gone AWOL!!!!!!



Well the other MB/CPU are sitting on my desk while I try to force two 8400GS's to SLi 



t_ski said:


> Hey, I think you're missing something there...



Nah board is invisible.



THE_EGG said:


> What a '_smart_' idea to use that to support your graphics cards.



Closest thing to me that fit 



t77snapshot said:


> It's better then a toilet roll.



Too short anyway.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

ahhhh you quoted me before I could add the link. Inside joke of course


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> ahhhh you quoted me before I could add the link. Inside joke of course



Haha I saw that earlier.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 16, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> how to use H60 radiator...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/DSC_0007.jpg
> 
> ...



Very clever rad mod btw


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg



Bwahahaha, had a damn good laugh over this...
Wtf AMD?


And to the people saying he is not getting good coverage, it _is_ due to that stupidly-placed sticker. Had it not been there, that TIM would have covered a lot more of the IHS.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg



LOL....Nice sticker placement. Wonder how awesome the temps were.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 16, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> LOL....Nice sticker placement. Wonder how awesome the temps were.



Not actually my chip :3 I'll ask though I think he said it wouldnt even boot


----------



## Jetster (Nov 16, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg
> disclaimer: Not actually mine.



They dont come like that. Someone stuck that on there    Maybe they thought it was a thermal sticker


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> They dont come like that. Someone stuck that on there    Maybe they thought it was a thermal sticker



Or maybe they thought it would make their cpu run faster.

All honesty and jokes aside, we have all made a n00b mistake at some point in our first builds.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Or maybe they thought it would make their cpu run faster.
> 
> All honesty and jokes aside, we have all made a n00b mistake at some point in our first builds.



A lot of n00b confessions from our membership here 

*Post your 1st Fail*


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> A lot of n00b confessions from our membership here
> 
> *Post your 1st Fail*



I dont remember cuz Im not in it..  O wait I am


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 17, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Or maybe they thought it would make their cpu run faster.


What, speed stripes do make things go faster?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 17, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> What, speed stripes do make things go faster?



Everyone knows the LED codes
red fans= fast pc
blue fans= cool pc
green= low on power


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 17, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Everyone knows the LED codes
> red fans= fast pc
> blue fans= cool pc
> green= low on power


Holes where LED's go = Ridiculously fast


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 17, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> My rig is finaly over !!!!
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/839428IMGP7496.jpg
> 
> ...





Binge said:


>




^^^that is exactly my thought^^^
that rig is very nice.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 17, 2012)

Rest of the thread


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> I think I did something wrong...
> http://i.imgur.com/9uaxA.jpg
> disclaimer: Not actually mine.



That was the best friggin laugh I've had all damn week thank you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2012)

here is mine right now I am waiting for the CM XB, Should be here late next week. 





EDIT: Actually this is a few days ago, I didn't take a new pic after switching the PSU and moving stuff around.

don't mind the dust,and random stuff above and below it. 

I have not noticed till now how much my black/yellow/CF Xbox(non-360) stands out


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

My new 55 inch tv!




http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN55D8000YFXZA


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine right now I am waiting for the CM XB, Should be here late next week.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/IMG_20121115_021620.jpg
> 
> EDIT: Actually this is a few days ago, I didn't take a new pic after switching the PSU and moving stuff around.



Decided against the acrylic case?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 18, 2012)

Tossed the V10 on with its modded TEC (96w)











Using a GTX 295 with a dead core right now since the GTX 470's are all in use in my watercooling build.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Decided against the acrylic case?



The acrylic case if i get it will be used for the AMD fx cruncher that i'm planing to build early next month(or late this month)

The CM XB is the one i planned to get for the main rig.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 19, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The CM XB is the one i planned to get for the main rig.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 19, 2012)

System Name:	RemixedBeast
Processor:	Intel i5 3570K @ 3.4Ghz
Motherboard:	ASRock Z77 Pro3
Cooling:	Coolemaster Hyper 212 Evo
Memory:	16GB Corsair XMS3
Video Card:	Nvidia Geforce 650Ti 1GB
Hard Disk:	1.5TB Seagate/128GB Samsung 840
Optical Drive:	None
CRT/LCD Model:	Samsung SyncMaster P2350 23in @ 1920x1080 + LG Flatron 19in Widescreen 1440x900
Case:	Antec Three Hundred Two
PSU:	620w Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620M
Software:	Windows Server 2012 x64 Standard


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 19, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> System Name:	RemixedBeast
> Processor:	Intel i5 3570K @ 3.4Ghz
> Motherboard:	ASRock Z77 Pro3
> Cooling:	Coolemaster Hyper 212 Evo
> ...



We could have seen that word-for-word in your system specs. The point of this thread is to post a picture of your PC in its current state.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Tossed the V10 on with its modded TEC (96w)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/20121117_225940[1].jpg
> 
> ...



On the first picture the V10 looks like a mini CRT TV


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Tossed the V10 on with its modded TEC (96w)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121118/20121117_225940[1].jpg
> 
> ...



Hey wall, I have a 125W tec if you would care to test it out on the V10


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2012)

repman244 said:


> On the first picture the V10 looks like a mini CRT TV



yea its a very interesting shape and huge.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hey wall, I have a 125W tec if you would care to test it out on the V10



I have been thinking about snagging a larger TEC for it, but the heatsink for the TEC isn't very large would be worried about smoking it. As it sits now it is only a degree or so higher than my huge water loop.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I have been thinking about snagging a larger TEC for it, but the heatsink for the TEC isn't very large would be worried about smoking it. As it sits now it is only a degree or so higher than my huge water loop.



The tec I have is a 40MM I believe


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The tec I have is a 40MM I believe



Thats what this one has.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Thats what this one has.



I was messing around with it last week some time and it will freeze water on a 12V 1.5A power brick in under 20 seconds. Quite good while using a MAYBE 20W power brick.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 19, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was messing around with it last week some time and it will freeze water on a 12V 1.5A power brick in under 20 seconds. Quite good while using a MAYBE 20W power brick.



This one will freeze the base of the heatsink without a load on it, but it also has a bit more power running to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 19, 2012)

cdawall said:


> This one will freeze the base of the heatsink without a load on it, but it also has a bit more power running to it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/20121119_110605[1].jpg



Yea the only time I tested this out was with a old S478 motherboard and CPU, HWmonitor only would register zero LOL


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2012)

messing around with the XB some more. new tubing,added XSPC rad in front


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 19, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> We could have seen that word-for-word in your system specs. The point of this thread is to post a picture of your PC in its current state.



it was to let you know I got a new one... and I gotta get a card reader for it though so I can up the pics with my good camera... or find the USB cable for it in my havok physics house!


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 19, 2012)

Sexy, eh?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2012)

Naked ia always sexy


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/IMAG0193.jpg
> 
> Sexy, eh?



NO, not sexy... staticky...

Get that HDD off that carpet!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Get that HDD off that carpet!!!! PLEASE!



There is just a touch of reflection on the floor near said drive, looks like it may be a hard type of flooring

EDIT: I just looked again, I think that is his desktop actually and that is the window next to it?!?!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> There is just a touch of reflection on the floor near said drive, looks like it may be a hard type of flooring
> 
> EDIT: I just looked again, I think that is his desktop actually and that is the window next to it?!?!





Good call. That must be the desk he built.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> messing around with the XB some more. new tubing,added XSPC rad in front
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/SAM_2206.jpg



Looks great!


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

Still going strong with the utilitarian approach but now with some cable management.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Still going strong with the utilitarian approach but now with some cable management.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/DSC_0142.jpg



That's a sexy mighty beast


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Still going strong with the utilitarian approach but now with some cable management.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121119/DSC_0142.jpg



That case is massive! because even with that board and those two cards, there is still a ton of room.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard now after looking through this thread


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> That case is massive! because even with that board and those two cards, there is still a ton of room.



Yeah this case is quite a breeze to work with.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Yeah this case is quite a breeze to work with.



Is it larger then the 800D?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Is it larger then the 800D?



It is, but the build quality favors Corsair IMHO.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2012)

I picked up all this for a smok'in deal @EVGA, most of this will be going in my future Haf-Xb project. 

 

i spy a build log approaching...


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> It is, but the build quality favors Corsair IMHO.



I would say that's more of a fact than an opinion  500R was one of my favorite cases to work with.

Mind you, this Xiggy  does what it's intended to quite well for the price. I'd looked at Fullmo GT but that just looked like it had more plastic


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> NO, not sexy... staticky...
> 
> Get that HDD off that carpet!!!! PLEASE!



Carpet? What kinda of weird ass carpets do you get over the pond? That's MDF, boy.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 20, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Carpet? What kinda of weird ass carpets do you get over the pond? That's MDF, boy.



the blur of the pic made that MDF look like carpet in a hotel or something, you know the tightly-woven stuff...then peet said what he did, and I was feeling a bit sheepish.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2012)

Jumping on the IB train.  Been running Core2D's for 5+ years now.

GIGA Z77-UD5H + 3750K + CM 212 EVO + 16GB G.Skill Sniper 2133 C9 + Intel 4000HD graphics (for now!)

And a POS 450w power supply I had lying around.  This will be going into the case in my sys specs (H20)

Wooden tables make the best computer cases!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Jumping on the IB train.  Been running Core2D's for 5+ years now.
> 
> GIGA Z77-UD5H + 3570K + CM 212 EVO + 16GB G.Skill Sniper 2133 C9 + Intel 4000HD graphics (for now!)
> 
> ...



correct for you xd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 21, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I picked up all this for a smok'in deal @evga, most of this will be going in my future Haf-Xb project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see someone else is also planning a watercooled haf XB. 
I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## khemist (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is my latest -












Added some quick disconnects.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 21, 2012)

khemist said:


> Here is my latest -
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/amfhfo.jpg
> ...



really sexy! very clean looking build.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 21, 2012)

khemist said:


> Here is my latest -
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/amfhfo.jpg
> ...



Very nice.  Just wondering what yellow coolant your using.  Thanks.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 21, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice.  Just wondering what yellow coolant your using.  Thanks.



Looks like OJ.


----------



## khemist (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, it's Mayhems pastel sunset yellow.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/36.jpg





AthlonX2 said:


> HAF XB build
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121114/SAM_2091.jpg
> 
> ...





p_o_s_pc said:


> The CM XB is the one i planned to get for the main rig.





The New Cooler Master _*HAF XB*_ Case Clubhouse has arrived!! 

Check it out: *here*


----------



## corehazard (Nov 22, 2012)

Just another HAF 912 with some ok cable management. Great little case I think. 

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21154&sc=Photos#cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21154&sc=Photos

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=72f4c9adcf082d7c&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21116&Bsrc=Share&Bpub=SDX.SkyDrive&sc=Photos#cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21155&sc=Photos

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21154&sc=Photos#cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21156&sc=Photos

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21154&sc=Photos#cid=72F4C9ADCF082D7C&id=72F4C9ADCF082D7C%21153&sc=Photos


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 25, 2012)

Work in progress installing new SSDs. Next, AX1200i with sleeved cables and H100i + some Corsair fans to replace the old ones. Then, GTX 7xx card(s).


----------



## khemist (Nov 25, 2012)

How many gf cards/monitors do you have?


----------



## khemist (Nov 25, 2012)

It's mad how people get 680 sli/xfire and still have a single low res monitor lol.

I'm not saying you but some idiots have sli 680 with a single 24" monitor.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Work in progress installing new SSDs. Next, AX1200i with sleeved cables and H100i + some Corsair fans to replace the old ones. Then, GTX 7xx card(s).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uLcyY.jpg



And I thought the HAF-X was big


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 25, 2012)

khemist said:


> How many gf cards/monitors do you have?



One 23" 120Hz with GTX 480 atm. Something like 2x GTX 680 would be ok to get that 120fps average in reasonable amount of games. Very likely going to have 2x GTX 780 just for the sake of future.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Work in progress installing new SSDs. Next, AX1200i with sleeved cables and H100i + some Corsair fans to replace the old ones. Then, GTX 7xx card(s).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uLcyY.jpg



Got the same CPU cooler - very good one!


----------



## 87dtna (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't posted in a long time, might as well post an updated pic of my micro ATX gaming rig-

I5 3570k @4.6ghz
ASRock Z77 Extreme4-m
EVGA gtx 670
2x Agility 3 SSD raid 0
Seasonic 760w modular PSU
Rosewill Ranger-m case






For a micro setup, it's pretty beast.  Plays any game at any settings for me


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 25, 2012)

khemist said:


> How many gf cards/monitors do you have?


I think he's only got 1 Graphics card, I think the other is his sound card.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2012)

Testing W8 on the old Conroe865


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry for crappy inside pic it was taken in progress while I was building it.... (PSU,SSD and stuff was added after I took the pic... )LOL:
Specs in profile


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know its a bit grainy, but here's where I game:


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I know its a bit grainy, but here's where I game:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121125/IMAG0253_BURST001.jpg



There're so many things right and wrong in that picture


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you should go retail with a case badge line!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I think you should go retail with a case badge line!



Thanks, but my 7 year old cant legally 'work'. Guess I could trade him food for it...


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

*New goodies!!!!* My early birthday present to myself! Happy Birthday to me  

EDIT: First time SSD owner here, I am going to hook this bad boy up and reinstall Win7 now.. wish me luck!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 27, 2012)

Work in progress preview.....


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> Work in progress preview.....



Ooooooo.. so green, so bright! ...yet, I can't look away!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 27, 2012)

it's greener than the Hulk HULK MAD HULK SMASH


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a bit cold outside luckily its cold enough for a couple quick runs at 4.8ghz on my Phenom II crazy the improvements on the C3 chips my old C1/C2 chips required DICE for these clocks


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/20121126_235938.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2596258.png
> 
> It's a bit cold outside luckily its cold enough for a couple quick runs at 4.8ghz on my Phenom II crazy the improvements on the C3 chips my old C1/C2 chips required DICE for these clocks


I would put my computer outside, or maybe I'd get better temps if it was in an oven? Humidity nearly hit 90% today.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I would put my computer outside, or maybe I'd get better temps if it was in an oven? Humidity nearly hit 90% today.



18F right now outside. TEC's coldside registered in at -1C under load


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 27, 2012)

ensabrenoir said:


> Work in progress preview.....



the greener the meener


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 18F right now outside. TEC's coldside registered in at -1C under load


If it was 18C I would be happy.....


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 27, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *New goodies!!!!* My early birthday present to myself! Happy Birthday to me
> 
> EDIT: First time SSD owner here, I am going to hook this bad boy up and reinstall Win7 now.. wish me luck!
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/2012-11-26201928.jpg



Are FC3 going to sell any retail copies? It's bundled with every bloody item.


----------



## badtaylorx (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/20121126_235938.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/2596258.png
> 
> It's a bit cold outside luckily its cold enough for a couple quick runs at 4.8ghz on my Phenom II crazy the improvements on the C3 chips my old C1/C2 chips required DICE for these clocks




WHAT???? Crank that bitch!!! it's cold enough for 1.6v!!!

5.2 or bust !!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 18F right now outside. TEC's coldside registered in at -1C under load



Heatpipes stoop working when they freeze. I get better temps using a stock non-heatpipe heatsink than anything else. LEt it freeze, get a fan blowing clod air on it, and you're good to go.

I was running my 1100T @ 1.65V, getting -20c load @ around -33c ambient. heatpipe coolers, including the cooler you ghot there, were all worse.

The TEC having a hot side kinda saves that one a bit, fortunately, so it's the odd-ball, but any other...what a failure!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> WHAT???? Crank that bitch!!! it's cold enough for 1.6v!!!
> 
> 5.2 or bust !!!!



I was at 1.775v for that run. I need to pull some of the ram dimm's out to get any higher. 4 dimms limits my HTT to much to push much further.



cadaveca said:


> Heatpipes stoop working when they freeze. I get better temps using a stock non-heatpipe heatsink than anything else. LEt it freeze, get a fan blowing clod air on it, and you're good to go.
> 
> I was running my 1100T @ 1.65V, getting -20c load @ around -33c ambient. heatpipe coolers, including the cooler you ghot there, were all worse.
> 
> The TEC having a hot side kinda saves that one a bit, fortunately, so it's the odd-ball, but any other...what a failure!



The heatpipes are filled with a type of alcohol so it shouldn't freeze until its cold cold out. It's not cold cold out yet  load temp on the CPU was 5C according the the sensor on the socket 0C according to the CPU. Was just a quick run to see how far it would get when my CHVF shows up I will have the watercooling running cold. Last time I ran that I hit the coldbug on my socket 754 chips...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm surprised you even HAVE snow. 

Gonna get colder in the next couple of days, got a review to finish up today, and I'll be doing some clocking in the garage soon. Got quite a few extra AMD chips now, so I can afford to stuff volts into them. I'm kind of interested to see how well the FX-8350 does when cold, too...but I think I might need a newer board to get the most out of it.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I'm surprised you even HAVE snow.



It's actually our second snow this season...abnormally warm this year TBH. Two years ago it was -30F outside this time of year.



cadaveca said:


> Gonna get colder in the next couple of days, got a review to finish up today, and I'll be doing some clocking in the garage soon. Got quite a few extra AMD chips now, so I can afford to stuff volts into them. I'm kind of interested to see how well the FX-8350 does when cold, too...but I think I might need a newer board to get the most out of it.



I can't imagine your CHVF will have issues clocking it up.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> It's a bit cold outside luckily its cold enough for a couple quick runs at 4.8ghz on my Phenom II crazy the improvements on the C3 chips my old C1/C2 chips required DICE for these clocks



That's awesome!  I took my first water rig out on a 10F day, let it cool down... just a little too long.  Liquid partially froze, and ruined one of the redundant pumps.  File that one under stupid.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> That's awesome!  I took my first water rig out on a 10F day, let it cool down... just a little too long.  Liquid partially froze, and ruined one of the redundant pumps.  File that one under stupid.



That's why I run 25% antifreeze mix. Before I went to that I did have an incident that was similar luckily I was watching and notice it starting to freeze up.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> That's why I run 25% antifreeze mix. Before I went to that I did have an incident that was similar luckily I was watching and notice it starting to freeze up.



Cool... literally!  LOL

And smart.  Thankfully, it didn't freeze everything solid and I used the same rig for another few years.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Cool... literally!  LOL
> 
> And smart.  Thankfully, it didn't freeze everything solid and I used the same rig for another few years.



I can't wait for my stinking CHVF to show up from Asus  See how well 3x GTX 470's and that phenom do.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> CHVF to show up from Asus



What is CHVF ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2012)

CrossHair V (roman numeral for five) Formula Good thing he didn't add the TB bit for Thunderbolt


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

MoonPig said:


> Are FC3 going to sell any retail copies? It's bundled with every bloody item.



Lol! yes, on it's release date of Dec. 4th


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall dude clean the dust


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> cdawall dude clean the dust



If your talking about the case pic it's in pieces right now that's an old pic. The one of the v10 only the board is dusty so don't really care.


----------



## rainbow dash (Nov 27, 2012)

here's mine atm








asrock z77 extreme4
intel i5 2500k w/ noctua nh-d14
zotac gtx 470 amp
2x4 gskill ripjawsx
gigabyte odin gt 800w
team xtreem s3 120gb
corsair force 3 60gb
cooler master haf 922 red
etc.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

rainbow dash said:


> here's mine atm
> 
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...haf_922_red_side_view_by_d3516n3r-d5h61wn.jpg
> 
> ...




Now that is a beautiful build my friend! I little overkill on the 140m's imo, but great cable management and overall clean rig! You got any more pics?? and please tell me your overclocking that 2500k?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

rainbow dash said:


> here's mine atm
> 
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...haf_922_red_side_view_by_d3516n3r-d5h61wn.jpg
> 
> ...


Triple fans on the Noctua, he went there. Very,Very clean, Almost seems like its missing something.....


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone got a good parts list for a budget TEC setup? Would I be able to use my H100 to cool the hotplate?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 27, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Anyone got a good parts list for a budget TEC setup? Would I be able to use my H100 to cool the hotplate?



I have a 125W tec 40MM^2


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

I figured I might as well snap a picture of my i7-920 rig as it stands ATM:




This is "Osnabruck" in my system specs (EVGA X58 3X SLI, i7-920, 3xHD7770)


----------



## Techtu (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I figured I might as well snap a picture of my i7-920 rig as it stands ATM:
> http://i.imgur.com/xH1fR.jpg
> This is "Osnabruck" in my system specs (EVGA X58 3X SLI, i7-920, 3xHD7770)



I don't know why but for a moment I thought "WTF is he doing with an old IDE optical drive on top of your CPU cooler 

... I'm none the wiser to what it is though?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I figured I might as well snap a picture of my i7-920 rig as it stands ATM:
> http://i.imgur.com/xH1fR.jpg
> This is "Osnabruck" in my system specs (EVGA X58 3X SLI, i7-920, 3xHD7770)





Techtu said:


> I don't know why but for a moment I thought "WTF is he doing with an old IDE optical drive on top of your CPU cooler
> 
> ... I'm none the wiser to what it is though?




I myself am wondering what that thing is too?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I don't know why but for a moment I thought "WTF is he doing with an old IDE optical drive on top of your CPU cooler
> 
> ... I'm none the wiser to what it is though?





t77snapshot said:


> I myself am wondering what that thing is too?



It's the side fan bracket from a Lian-Li Rocketfish I had way back when:




Except, I have the fan on the outside--basically, it's to blow air over the CPU socket/VRMs/RAM to keep them cool.  The reason I don't just have a fan sitting on top of the socket is this way it gets cooler air from outside the window


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Anyone got a good parts list for a budget TEC setup? Would I be able to use my H100 to cool the hotplate?



You just need the TEC. CoolIt did it with much older and much shittier performing AIOs, don't see why the H100 wouldn't handle it. Make sure you got good fans and a way to keep the frost/moisture off the board. IIRC they were called the Freezone and Eliminator. Something else to consider is that if the TEC is too large, and for some reason the H100 pump would fail, things can melt!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

The coolit units used the TECs to cool the coolant, not cool the CPU directly, just FYI. You should remember I hooked one into my H50 a couple of years ago.


Otherwise, I agree, H100 should be able to do it, and a 150W or so TEC should be adequate.

I am, actually, waiting for a TEC and PSU to arrive myself, as with IVB, it only seems natural to TEC cool, since they draw such small amounts of power, and seem to do well under cold, so the TIM used should not be an issue when doing so, too.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The coolit units used the TECs to cool the coolant, not cool the CPU directly, just FYI. You should remember I hooked one into my H50 a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I agree, H100 should be able to do it, and a 150W or so TEC should be adequate.
> ...



What Tec's are you grabbing?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

Actually not sure on brand, ordered from local electrical supply store that I get all my goodies from. When to go pick up some pots for something else, made an impulse buy.  I was just flipping through the catalogue, saw one, and it just clicked.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually not sure on brand, ordered from local electrical supply store that I get all my goodies from. When to go pick up some pots for something else, made an impulse buy.  I was just flipping through the catalogue, saw one, and it just clicked.



What size are they?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

cdawall said:


> What size are they?



40mm square, I think. 150 W @ ..uh..15 V? honestly I'd have ot look at my receipt, which is in my wife's purse, across town.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's the side fan bracket from a Lian-Li Rocketfish I had way back when:
> http://xsreviews.co.uk/modules/FCKeditor/Upload/Image/LianLiPCB20/sidefan.jpg
> Except, I have the fan on the outside--basically, it's to blow air over the CPU socket/VRMs/RAM to keep them cool.  The reason I don't just have a fan sitting on top of the socket is this way it gets cooler air from outside the window



Oh I see now, and I just noticed that 120 fan in the corner.. is that you window intake cooling solution?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh I see now, and I just noticed that 120 fan in the corner.. is that you window intake cooling solution?



Indeed.  I have 3 120mm fans running off of the PSU for the i7-860, then the radiator for the Antec WC kit just outside the window, and then the Lian Li fan bracket sucks a bit more air in.  Otherwise, with 1,000w+ of computers in here it heats up mighty quick


----------



## rainbow dash (Nov 28, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Now that is a beautiful build my friend! I little overkill on the 140m's imo, but great cable management and overall clean rig! You got any more pics?? and please tell me your overclocking that 2500k?




thanks! and yes, i've got more pics (not much but, more than one ) on my deviantart.
http://d3516n3r.deviantart.com/gallery/

sure i'm overlocking it, currently on 4.8ghz daily. also gtx 470 running on 880/4000 clocks.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4605801


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 28, 2012)

For a 150w TEC am I going to need a secondary PSU?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/DSC04377.jpg


Lovin The blue.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 28, 2012)

Something for my tired hands:






I've been using a BTC Blaze M-8110 for freaking 12 years. Might be the best keyboard I've used ever but has a fatal flaw... it's beige.






Loved that doble set of arrow keys  but I have a Nostromo coming so I can finally say goodbye to it


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/DSC04377.jpg



Nice diamond plate mobo tray. You make that yourself? The tray I mean...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice diamond plate mobo tray. You make that yourself? The tray I mean...



Comes as part of the X-frame.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 28, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121127/DSC04377.jpg



That looks stunning!

Also, what RAM are you using on that picture if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2012)

You were right Random If I remember, they are a 4GB kit of Gskill Ripjaws with like CAS6 timings for 1600, just without the spreaders so I don't run into cooler issues.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2012)

My WR702N  Nano Router
Wireless N 150


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 29, 2012)

Aww I thought it is sexy pink like in the first pic


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2012)

i like those nano routers, really good for extending networks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm it would be neat for travel I guess but multiple PC networks (hardwired) no because the lack of dual nic ports. If it has a WAN port then a LAN port for say a unmanaged switch then it would be quite nice!


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 29, 2012)

My new corsair vengeance K60 , the cable is so thick compared to my G500 .






Sorry for the bad quality ...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

Playing with something new:




Intel desktop board, Atom D510 (dual core, 1.66GHz), 2GB OCZ DDR2, 40GB HDD, Antec SP-350w.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2012)

IamEzio said:


> My new corsair vengeance K60 , the cable is so thick compared to my G500 .
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/IMG_0103802.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality ...



I have that mouse and love it.  How do you like the K60?


----------



## IamEzio (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought it so i can't really say yet , and its my first mechanical keyboard(and the first mechanical keyboard i used so far) , the keys do feel very "light" after my old Microsoft Wireless keyboard 3000 v2.0 and very different , but the build quality is great . 

I did see your mouse on the picture of that little cute Nano router


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Playing with something new:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121129/2012-11-29 10.11.07.jpg
> Intel desktop board, Atom D510 (dual core, 1.66GHz), 2GB OCZ DDR2, 40GB HDD, Antec SP-350w.



Were did you pick that up ION?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were did you pick that up ION?



I bought it locally from the non-profit where I get most of my older computer stuff (such as all of the HPs I have).  $5 for the motherboard/CPU, $15 for the RAM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> I bought it locally from the non-profit where I get most of my older computer stuff (such as all of the HPs I have).  $5 for the motherboard/CPU, $15 for the RAM.



WOW! Thats a good deal, If you decide to let it go, gimme a PM. I was looking for something like this this week for a Custom router setup. I ended up with a old P4 mATX combo but needed somthing a lot smaller.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! Thats a good deal, If you decide to let it go, gimme a PM. I was looking for something like this this week for a Custom router setup. I ended up with a old P4 mATX combo but needed somthing a lot smaller.



I'll think about it.  I'm curious to see how it does for WCG (seems like it will be terrible) but I think it would make an interesting fileserver.

With no fan, it runs at about 45-50C load--I put a nearly-silent 80mm fan on top of the heatsink and now it's 21-25C or so


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 30, 2012)

This is what the aussie summer does to me. Just mere weeks ago I was hitting 32's idle... Think I may crank down my OC for this summer.


----------



## badtaylorx (Nov 30, 2012)

ok...so last month i posted a pic of this temp rig that i was just messing around with....

ive re-done it in a much more permanant manor and will be giving it to my lil' cousin as insructed in my fathers will.....(just wish he left some cash behind to do it)

so i've taken it from this..........







to THIS





















I like this one better!!!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 30, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> ok...so last month i posted a pic of this temp rig that i was just messing around with....
> 
> ive re-done it in a much more permanant manor and will be giving it to my lil' cousin as insructed in my fathers will.....(just wish he left some cash behind to do it)
> 
> ...


The yellow is so vibrant, too bad the motherboard is poo yellow....


----------



## badtaylorx (Nov 30, 2012)

matched better than the blue tho.......

i tried to mix up some pastel army green....didnt happen... kept coming up aqua


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

My latest iteration for main PC. This time going for a silent computer, still audible when crunching.. but when playing games you can't tell it's on:

Specs:
Arc Mini (fitted with Apache fans)
i3 2100 (to be swapped later for a 2500K I have elsewhere)
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws (mixed Z and X)
XFX DD Black Edition 7950
Intel X25-E 64GB, Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 256GB
Asus Xonar Essense STX


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> My latest iteration for main PC. This time going for a silent computer, still audible when crunching.. but when playing games you can't tell it's on:
> 
> Specs:
> Arc Mini (fitted with Apache fans)
> ...



That's a really attractive system 
Why no back fan?  I'd think particularly with the i5 it could get hot like that...


----------



## KieX (Dec 1, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a really attractive system
> Why no back fan?  I'd think particularly with the i5 it could get hot like that...



Well, the fewer fans on the case, the quieter. And at the moment temperatures are all looking really good (41C CPU load, 65C GPU load). 2500K may be hotter, but I'll probably aim for a modest 4GHz to keep it cool and quiet.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 1, 2012)

KieX said:


> My latest iteration for main PC. This time going for a silent computer, still audible when crunching.. but when playing games you can't tell it's on:
> 
> Specs:
> Arc Mini (fitted with Apache fans)
> ...



That looks great  If that i3 ever wants to visit America you know who to PM


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Decided to put one of my i7s in a case that I've just had sitting around:


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 2, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Decided to put one of my i7s in a case that I've just had sitting around:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/P1100595.jpg



Zipties... very JDM.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Zipties... very JDM.



JDM?

One ziptie and one twisty-tie


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2012)

So after three years with using a tech station for my main rig, I decided to put it in a case:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

That's awesome looking! 
Of course...so right after I post my ghetto setup, you have to come in and show us that beauty


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank man. Temps are looking good too:


----------



## anonymous6366 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Dec 2, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Thank man. Temps are looking good too:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121202/Capture020.jpg



You're only crunching on one of the GTX580s?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2012)

I need to run the app_info to get both to run. Just haven't done it yet:-(
Got done around 4 this morning and didn't have time to play with it before coming to work.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2012)

replaced the hoses, radiator and fan tonight, 

xscp rx360 v2, 6 cooler master sickleflow red 120mm, primochill white house

I will be replacing the waterblock and fittings with an ek extreme hf, and bitspower compression later this week, but here it is atm!!!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 3, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> replaced the hoses, radiator and fan tonight,
> 
> xscp rx360 v2, 6 cooler master sickleflow red 120mm, primochill white house
> 
> ...


Gawsh that Rad is thick.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 3, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Gawsh that Rad is thick.



thank you and.. hehe.. "that's what she said"


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 3, 2012)

exodusprime1337 said:


> thank you and.. hehe.. "that's what she said"


I also noticed, your cpu block is kinda angled, I get the same thing with my H100 block, is that an issue at all?


----------



## syeef (Dec 3, 2012)

My latest built... about a week old. Everything new except for the CPU cooler. Currently working on better cable management.

<-- See System Specs.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 3, 2012)

so finally after 3.5 years i'm getting a new gpu, a gtx670 from gigabyte with there windforce 3x cooler, finally i can ditch my old asus gtx275 xd
just have to stop smoking from my mother, finally a good reason haha


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 4, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I also noticed, your cpu block is kinda angled, I get the same thing with my H100 block, is that an issue at all?



I don't believe it's an issue, the only issue was getting dtek to send me an 1155 retention bracket for it, but they failed so i'm replacing it with an ex supreme ltx as soon as my compression fittings came in.  

I was gonna wait to replace the rad and fans and whatnot till i got everything but i was concerned about the work it would take to manuver that monstrosity of a radiator into place. 

I had to cut the clips of my 8 pin power conector to actually get the ratiator in without bending the connections on the board... lol, but it fits!!!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 4, 2012)

Got a little Corsair package today 






e: mounted SP120Qs to H100i


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 5, 2012)

Found out why my res was low...:shadedshu


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 5, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Found out why my res was low...:shadedshu
> http://i49.tinypic.com/yo08l.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2a9e2vo.jpg


Looks delish


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 5, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> Found out why my res was low...:shadedshu
> http://i49.tinypic.com/yo08l.jpg
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2a9e2vo.jpg



Duh, there's no tubing attached


----------



## HammerON (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^Now that is funny


----------



## ofcoursemyhorse (Dec 5, 2012)

*finally built her!*

First post on TPU so Hi!

Recently built:

i5 3570K @ 4.5ghz
H60 Cooler
MSI Z77A-GD55 
8GB Corsair Vengence
Sapphire HD 7870 OC
128GB Samsung 830i
2TB Western Digital
Non Modular PSU from last build (4 year old seasonic 600w one)
4 x  120mm front and rear intake Noctua Focused Flow Silent Fan
1 x  200mm top exhaust Ximbatek Silent Fan
Antec Eleven Hundred.


Really happy with the results given the cable tidy siuation.

New PSU next!

What do you think?






Inside:






Rear:


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 5, 2012)

Installed H100i. Pump is quite noisy maybe I need to do RMA :/


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 5, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/H2sWT.jpg
> 
> Installed H100i. Pump is quite noisy maybe I need to do RMA :/


And I thought they fixed the pump issues with the i model.....


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 5, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> And I thought they fixed the pump issues with the i model.....



I thought so too. Every review saying how quiet the pump is and this I can hear even when listening to music with headset on. Completely unacceptable. Also the new firmware didn't fix the fan controller problems. And Link 2 software doesn't work on Windows 8. In fact, the driver for H100i crashes PC every once in a while. 

So yeah not very pleased with this product so far. Looks amazing, thats about it.

More or less looks like they put a product on the market without proper testing. And now they are in big trouble.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Kast (Dec 6, 2012)

Got a new toy yesterday


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2012)

Kast said:


> Got a new toy yesterday
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/237.jpg
> http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/225.jpg



Looks nice, but would look even better with some colored tubing.  Maybe red, white or even black?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2012)

Techtu said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121205/558857_10151430031090817_1765855999_n.png


----------



## badtaylorx (Dec 7, 2012)

thought id give you guys a foretaste of the ocular feast im cooking up!!! 

a 420mmX140 rad in the top and 2 280X140mm rads in the front.....

this is fun.....


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

My newest project:









Not the fastest system ever, but it's small & quiet, and with an i3, 8GB of RAM, and an 8800GTS 512 it's still very snappy


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 7, 2012)

My new toys:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 7, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> My new toys:
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img502/5772/img0908up.jpg
> ...



Making a silent PC?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

Had to go to the PC store to get some thermal paste, bought another DisplayPort cable at the same time, and finally got my 3x U2412M monitors in Eyefinity:







 BF3 on medium, 3600x1920, still getting ~60FPS. Pretty impressive for a single 7950.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Had to go to the PC store to get some thermal paste, bought another DisplayPort cable at the same time, and finally got my 3x U2412M monitors in Eyefinity:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49340&stc=1&d=1354898912
> ...



Now, THAT is eyefinity. I saw this "way" of mounting monitors at one convention with Starcraft@ on it- much better in my opinion that the widescreen eyefinity- which I find perfect for racing games, but not much else out there. But this, this is the real deal


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Now, THAT is eyefinity. I saw this "way" of mounting monitors at one convention with Starcraft@ on it- much better in my opinion that the widescreen eyefinity- which I find perfect for racing games, but not much else out there. But this, this is the real deal



The only problem is that the screen is far too massive, and that leads to me actually having less viewing space within my natural field of vision. Performance was decent, and quite playable for sure, but I am back to one monitor this morning.

And yeah, Portrait mode for FPS, landscape for racing. That means a "proper" Eyefinity setup needs to have monitors on arms that can spin easily... I merely put them that way as that is the only way they would fit on that desk. 

Bezels might bother some...was alright for me, but it does have an effect too, I'm sure.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice.  I think if you could set up a 5 x 1 group in portrait mode that would be better, but I like a 3 x 1 to be in landscape mode.  To me it's just more natural and it matches the natural field of vision better: peripheral vision is typically more side to side than up/down.

Oh, and Dave, you can join us here.....


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Nice.  I think if you could set up a 5 x 1 group in portrait mode that would be better, but I like a 3 x 1 to be in landscape mode.  To me it's just more natural and it matches the natural field of vision better: peripheral vision is typically more side to side than up/down.
> 
> Oh, and Dave, you can join us here.....



I have 3x 23-inch already. I did have 6 at one point. As good as Eyefinity can be, I don't think I am ready for it myself. I need a PC dedicated to gaming for that, and a PC for normal daily tasks. I currently enjoy 1920x1200 more than anything...I do have a 30-inch 3008WFP, too, I don't like that for gaming, either.

What really amazes me, though, is that BF3 was more than playable.. and from the wall.. the entire rig, monitors and all, was at peak less than 400 W. Stereo included(stock clocks, obviously).

I can't do normal stuff with those bezels though, it quite literally aggravates me. But to kick back and use STEAM's Big Picture, or racing...man...nothing is better.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Stereo included(stock clocks, obviously).



you know how to overclock your stereo?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> you know how to overclock your stereo?



Yes.. ..yes he can....hes that good.....


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> you know how to overclock your stereo?



Um, you don't?


Double-stacked MOSFETS FTMFW, yo!!! MOAR POWA!!!!

Colour is awesome, BTW, these IPS panels rock, and are even more impressive for multiples. Glad I only Paid $250 ea, seems like I stole them!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Um, you don't?
> 
> 
> Double-stacked MOSFETS FTMFW, yo!!! MOAR POWA!!!!



But then you'd have to watercool the 'fets...


----------



## badtaylorx (Dec 8, 2012)

dropped in a mobo today, now i hafta make up my mind,

2700k or 3570k.....(own both)

also have 32gb mushkin 1866 1.35v and 2 gtx 670 dcii cards w/EK blocks...






would you go SBi7 or IBi5???

that switch 810 was FAR less w/c friendly (140mm based rads anyway) than i thought...

had to do quite a bit of modding and dremel work to get them in there....

the biggest flaw i see with the Switch is NZXT's decision to put 20mm between the 140 fans on the top...kinda sucks... but the front didnt have that problem,,,standard 15mil spacing


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 8, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> dropped in a mobo today, now i hafta make up my mind,
> 
> 2700k or 3570k.....(own both)
> 
> ...


Probably the 3570k, hyperthreading is a waste of time.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

New primary crunching rig. Moved the two HD 7770's out of my main rig (give the GTX 580's more room to breath).
(Thanks to Cold Storm for a great deal on the i7 2700K and Crucial RAM)





Besides the CPU and RAM - the cruncher consists of an ASUS P8Z68-V Z68, 3 x VisionTek HD 7770's, Dark Night cooler, and a Corsair CX750.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2012)

That look really good 

I'd encourage putting a 120mm fan over the GPUs--from my experience, a fan blowing down over them really helps


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 9, 2012)

syeef said:


> My latest built... about a week old. Everything new except for the CPU cooler. Currently working on better cable management.
> 
> <-- See System Specs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121203/syeef-pc-atm.jpg



thats kinda difficult to make it cleaner coz your case has limited space to re route those cables


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That look really good
> 
> I'd encourage putting a 120mm fan over the GPUs--from my experience, a fan blowing down over them really helps



I will be checking the temps on them once I get her crunching. I have done that in the past when benching...


----------



## Frizz (Dec 9, 2012)

I built this beast today, the specs are on the left, took me 2 hours to build with a manual screw driver lol.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's see some pics inside your Phantom


----------



## Frizz (Dec 9, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Let's see some pics inside your Phantom



lol it's nothing special right now, stock cooling and no cable sleeves as I ran out of money to spend on it


----------



## Techtu (Dec 9, 2012)

random said:


> I built this beast today, the specs are on the left, took me 2 hours to build with a manual screw driver lol.
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2536/photo1qi.jpg



That belongs here.


----------



## Finners (Dec 9, 2012)

ignore the bubbles in the Res they have gone now,


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 9, 2012)

Finners said:


> ignore the bubbles in the Res they have gone now,
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/8ytf8h.jpg



system specs?


----------



## Finners (Dec 9, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> system specs?



2500k and GTX 680, CPU at 4.6 and GPU Boosts to 1202Mhz not really pushed it as i like how quite it is


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm, nice XTX rad there.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 9, 2012)

random said:


> I built this beast today, the specs are on the left, took me 2 hours to build with a manual screw driver lol.
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2536/photo1qi.jpg



Only 2 hours? I always pump up some Grateful Dead, get in the zone and try to milk it for at least 4 or 5. The fresh parts build is one of the only true joys in enthusiast computing, for me at least.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Only 2 hours? I always pump up some Grateful Dead, get in the zone and try to milk it for at least 4 or 5. The fresh parts build is one of the only true joys in enthusiast computing, for me at least.



This is very true. Just add the drink of your choice and make a night of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2012)

Threw this together last night for the fun of it. The wiring was horrible but will fix later. The CPU's temp sensors are really messed up, one shows like 17 and the other was 33 so I have no clue what the real temps are.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Threw this together last night for the fun of it. The wiring was horrible but will fix later. The CPU's temp sensors are really messed up, one shows like 17 and the other was 33 so I have no clue what the real temps are.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/PC/Athlon.jpg



(33+17)/2 = 25 c:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> (33+17)/2 = 25 c:



BTW DDD, this is an AMD build HAHAHAHA


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Threw this together last night for the fun of it. The wiring was horrible but will fix later. The CPU's temp sensors are really messed up, one shows like 17 and the other was 33 so I have no clue what the real temps are.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/PC/Athlon.jpg



Get the CPU warmed up and check again it should be closer to correct around 55-60C


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 9, 2012)

windows fail, 4.73 isn't stable, gamingble yes xd


----------



## Kast (Dec 9, 2012)

Build I just threw together from old parts for a friend who's pc crapped out on him. 
2500K
Asrock Extreme4 Gen3
8GB G Skill RipJaws
Diamond HD6850
Corsair TX850W
Crucial M4 64GB 









Coming from a q8200, HIS 4670, and 4 gigs or ram I would say this is a decent upgrade.


----------



## Sassanou (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello friends !

I come back today with my new mod in progress based on the CM Storm Scout II 

Hope you will enjoy ^^


----------



## t_ski (Dec 9, 2012)

Kast said:


> Build I just threw together from old parts for a friend who's pc crapped out on him.
> 2500K
> Asrock Extreme4 Gen3
> 8GB G Skill RipJaws
> ...



Two things I learned from this:

1. You are a very nice friend to have 

2. You have way too many parts laying around   Put them to use here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Get the CPU warmed up and check again it should be closer to correct around 55-60C



55-60 full load under water? Should be around the 40's with this 65nm Brisbane right?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 55-60 full load under water? Should be around the 40's with this 65nm Brisbane right?



Oh it should be....Brisbane hmmm those temp sensors are just bad no matter the temp I should have read better. Use socket temp and it should be as close as you will get with that chip.


Although it should read close to correct under load around 55-60C if my memory serves correct. Which under water should be around 3.2-3.4ghz.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 9, 2012)

Soylent Joe said:


> Only 2 hours? I always pump up some Grateful Dead, get in the zone and try to milk it for at least 4 or 5. The fresh parts build is one of the only true joys in enthusiast computing, for me at least.



Haha I guess I'm more of a gamer than anything then, although story might have been different if I had some decent cables to play with and a custom loop


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 9, 2012)

Finners said:


> ignore the bubbles in the Res they have gone now,
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/8ytf8h.jpg



You should really put the resevior higher in your loop. its easier to bleed the system when the res is one of the highest parts of the loop.


----------



## Finners (Dec 9, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You should really put the resevior higher in your loop. its easier to bleed the system when the res is one of the highest parts of the loop.



bleed the system of air? i ended up taking the 120 rad off and holding it higher than the rest of the system, running it for a while and using that bleed/fill port on top of the RAD to get rid of the air. worked pretty well


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 10, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Hello friends !
> 
> I come back today with my new mod in progress based on the CM Storm Scout II
> 
> ...



How do you get that tubing to fit over the fittings? I mean it doesn't stretch like normal tubing? Just wondering because I have always wanted to mod something like that.

BTW I added a new a 3rd rad to my setup.... excuse the shitty Cell phone pic but here you go 



Specs:
i7 3770K @ 4.9Ghz 24/7
Gigabyte Sniper 3
G.Skill 1866Mhz 16GB
x2 Intel SSD 
x2 Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
3 EVGA GTX 680 SLI
XFX 1050 Watt PSU
NZXT 810 Switch
EK 360 Rad
EK 240 Rad
XSPC 140 Rad
2x 655-B Pumps
XSPC Res
XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
3xEK FC680GTX Waterblocks
And More .....


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 10, 2012)

"Night Fire II" as it is right now until I decide were to take it from here. Lots of ideas, but nothing concrete, I keep changing my mind, the case offers so many possibilites. Yeah I know, the mATX looks tiny in there but my current system was built from a Antec mini P180 last year, so sue me 






















































My desk setup with my older case


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting case design. I like it. The airflow looks really good.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 10, 2012)

Figure I'd post a pic of the inside of my NZXT H2. I posted it in the NZXT Case Clubhouse along with a long-winded review (more like rant) about the case. 






Components:
Intel DX58SO Board
Intel i7-920 @ 3.5Ghz (via 165Mhz BCLK)
6GB G.Skill 1333Mhz @ 1320
2x EVGA GTX 480's (Stock Clocks)
2x WD 640GB Black in R0
2x OCZ Agility3 in R0 (1 drive is in top SATA dock currently)
Corsair TX750W
Intel Wireless N-2200 PCIe Card

Please excuse the less-than-ideal cable management.


----------



## silapakorn (Dec 11, 2012)

My new gaming chair.






Add two slim LED fans and RAM 4GBx2. 






Exterior look. I think I'm done (for now).


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2012)

silapakorn said:


> I think I'm done



 There's no such thing with building PC's!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2012)

may I suggest a clear side panel for that 600T?
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog...600t-clear-window-panel-information-ordering/


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2012)

Sassanou said:


> Hello friends !
> 
> I come back today with my new mod in progress based on the CM Storm Scout II
> 
> ...



that looks beautiful


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 11, 2012)

Not my PC, but a PC I built for a friend using some of his older parts (hence the 460 and the older x58 chipset) and some new parts;

Some of the best cable management I've done (except for around the 120mm exhuast fan and CPU cooler, but I fixed that up later).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 11, 2012)

t_ski said:


> There's no such thing with building PC's!


Please check my sig 


silapakorn said:


> My new gaming chair.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121210/12_11_55a.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice set up, I've been looking for a new chair how much did it set you back?


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 11, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> "Night Fire II" as it is right now until I decide were to take it from here. Lots of ideas, but nothing concrete, I keep changing my mind, the case offers so many possibilites. Yeah I know, the mATX looks tiny in there but my current system was built from a Antec mini P180 last year, so sue me  QUOTE]
> 
> The last picture with the older case, I spot a hydra and a zeаlot in a dangerous proximity. Only two hypothesis here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 11, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Not my PC, but a PC I built for a friend using some of his older parts (hence the 460 and the older x58 chipset) and some new parts;
> 
> Some of the best cable management I've done (except for around the 120mm exhuast fan and CPU cooler, but I fixed that up later).
> 
> ...



That's really neat.

Excellent cable management where it's unseen behind the motherboard = badass.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 11, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> The last picture with the older case, I spot a hydra and a zeаlot in a dangerous proximity. Only two hypothesis here:
> 
> 1: you game and you like the look of the figures, so you bought them
> 
> ...




Both actually


----------



## silapakorn (Dec 12, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Please check my sig
> 
> 
> Nice set up, I've been looking for a new chair how much did it set you back?



The chair is roughly $500. With reclining capability and real leather (only seating area), it's quite a bargain. I bought it from a local manufacturer, though.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to me!*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah baby, self birthday presents rock!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 12, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY to me!*
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/1355278653492.jpg
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/xb.jpg



cubes are so next...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2012)

Not my best WM but i plan to switch PSUs to a modular one soon, So I didn't spend much time on it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice!!! The XB is taking over ATM


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 12, 2012)

That's actually the first HAF case I can like  Kudos for the originality.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

It's a tech station in a case! Love it


----------



## PartZ (Dec 12, 2012)

can i join here? here's my tempest 410 elite^^


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh yes, the HAF XB will assimilate everyone


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 12, 2012)

PartZ said:


> can i join here? here's my tempest 410 elite^^
> 
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj32/partz012007/myrig2-1.jpg



Nice!
Please fill out your system specs in the user CP so we know what you have in there. And welcome to TPU!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2012)

I got board. I had enough parts laying around to put together a pc. I also had an old Dell 2400 case I painted a while back so I added some carbon bling. 

Specs E7300 C2D, DD3 1333 4 Gb, 40 Gb IDE, 430PSU,


----------



## KieX (Dec 12, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I got board. I had enough parts laying around to put together a pc. I also had an old Dell 2400 case I painted a while back so I added some carbon bling.
> 
> Specs E7300 C2D, DD3 1333 4 Gb, 40 Gb IDE, 430PSU,
> 
> ...



Nice! good to see someone get some potential out of those dell cases. Have you done the side panels with the Carbon Fibre tape? I imagine it'd look pretty damn good.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nice! good to see someone get some potential out of those dell cases. Have you done the side panels with the Carbon Fibre tape? I imagine it'd look pretty damn good.



I haven't decided what to do with the side panel. I dont think I waste that much tape. Maybe a window or some vents


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 12, 2012)

got my fans in and i am liking my APU build 










will probably get better ram though


----------



## IamEzio (Dec 12, 2012)

Little bit of overkill don't you think so ?


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 12, 2012)

nah not really. if theres place for fans why not fill them up?


----------



## PartZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice!
> Please fill out your system specs in the user CP so we know what you have in there. And welcome to TPU!



i already filled out sir^^ sorry im just new in this kind of forum^^  thanks for the warm welcome sir^^


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jetster said:


> I got board. I had enough parts laying around to put together a pc. I also had an old Dell 2400 case I painted a while back so I added some carbon bling.
> 
> Specs E7300 C2D, DD3 1333 4 Gb, 40 Gb IDE, 430PSU,
> 
> ...



I have that exact same Dell PC case with a dell build in it. What you did is so much cleaner in terms of cable management then what dell did haha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2012)

I posted my computer, so here is what my gaming/computer area looks like,still finishing it up, I don't have all of my home theater setup wired right now and still doing some cleaning. 
I need more then a day a week off work


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2012)

In progress build, obviously won't be leaving it as it is. Waiting for some money to roll in for a Custom water loop then also thinking about changing to a rampage board, but still contemplating it lol


----------



## Techtu (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't care what anyone thinks... I think Intel stock coolers look pretty great for what they are.


----------



## syeef (Dec 13, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks... I think Intel stock coolers look pretty great for what they are.



Socket 478 coolers were very cool, still have one 
Socket 775 coolers were okay.
Socket 1155/1156 coolers not so much... atleast for me, way too thin!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 13, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks... I think Intel stock coolers look pretty great for what they are.



I agree, although it's currently the loudest component in my case lol


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2012)

random said:


> In progress build, obviously won't be leaving it as it is. Waiting for some money to roll in for a Custom water loop then also thinking about changing to a rampage board, but still contemplating it lol
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4864/photocp.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4964/photo1lis.jpg



You're contemplating dropping that 3570k and going lga2011? Why? That's a huge expense, new proc, new board, probably some new/more ram... Just grab a Maximus V and you'll be happy!
Looking great, btw!


----------



## Techtu (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

Changed out the GTX 580's for HD 7970's:





Kind of like Christmas lights:





Time to crunch


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice setup HammerON!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 15, 2012)

Got some needed goodies for myself recently. 











Corsair Air Series SP120 CO-9050006-WW 120mm Case Fans, and an MSI DVD Burner (My ASUS has been acting strange.)


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 16, 2012)

GTX 460 SE continues to die after baking multiple times so i had to replace it, jes a mainstream GTX 660 OC











Seeing CPU usage much higher now (and GPU usage not maxing out when i still have my 460SE) so it looks like it reaching its limit, time to get a 3570K i guess


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 18, 2012)

A HTPC i'm trying to build. Need a heatsink, RAM, and video card

Pentium D 331, MSI MS-7173P mobo, Seasonic 300W PSU, Old Gateway Case, IDE Maxtor 80GB HDD+Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD, IDE Lite-On DVD Burner, Audigy 2 ZS Sound card+audio bay


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 18, 2012)

Preliminary fitting test:











I'm using a small drawner handle to hold the water kit in place 






The PSU is turned up so that it draws air from the top, the water kit does too.






Goddamned SSD is BSODing on me ATM  Was working fine before


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Preliminary fitting test:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img39/4453/img0934ob.jpg
> 
> ...





Wow! what water cooling kit is that?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 18, 2012)

SAN ACE MC Liquid, the thing is a monster: radiator is 150x170x35mm + fan and shroud. Got it for $25 shipped but that's just because it doesn't fit in a standard fan mount. Tubes are 20cm only so I had to think a little outside of the box. I put my Silverstone SFX to work here, that allowed me to mount it on the top with the help of that little drawer handle. 


links: 
http://www.sanyodenki.co.jp/en/news/2004/20040922_e.html
http://www.sanyodenki.eu/IMG/pdf/sanacemc_li_e.pdf


----------



## SaZ (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello all and good job to everybody for yours Systems

Here is my unusual and unique system composed by an Asus P5E64 WS Evolution X48 and a pair of Asus ENGTX295 in Quadsli...
Quadsli on X48????..yessss we can...with HyperSli....

Was a arduous work to integrate 2 radiator and one pump in a 12 years old case i modded everything but there is a lot to work to do anyway.
The sli bridge wasnt working cauz a badwire so i soldered a ''bypass''...this is temporary fix only.































Soz for my English


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi again all,

I recently treated myself to a bitfenix prodigy case (tis the limited edition orange one) for my lanbox. I have reused the HDD's and GPU. But bought some new bits for it such as new cpu, mobo, SSD, ram, cooler. I also had a spare silverstone 180mm air penetrator fan I put in the front for extra awesomeness.

I'm still deciding on where the rad should be placed on the roof or the back. But I'm happy with it atm.

The PSU was the biggest pain the ass to put in though. It took me almost an hour to try and squeeze it in. :O

Note: sorry for the poor pictures, I had bad lighting in my study.


----------



## m4ci3k (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## SaZ (Dec 19, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Hi again all,
> 
> I recently treated myself to a bitfenix prodigy case (tis the limited edition orange one) for my lanbox. I have reused the HDD's and GPU. But bought some new bits for it such as new cpu, mobo, SSD, ram, cooler. I also had a spare silverstone 180mm air penetrator fan I put in the front for extra awesomeness.
> 
> ...



Nice pc i like the case its very nice


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I've drooled over a few rigs over here... lol

I guess I should show mine, and since a few of you guys are also showing your desks I'll start with that. 

















Not much to see since it's dark and I have the 200mm fan on the P190 side panel, so I couldn't crack it open for a clearer view. Also the cable management is not the best near the PCIE slots due to the RAID controller lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2012)

this thread should get good once christmas arrives


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> this thread should get good once christmas arrives



I should have something for this in about 5-8 days


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2012)

Nothing fancy, just the 200R with an i7860 and 6770 GPU. Not really feeling the GPU- its the reference cooler and is loud as all get out. 

Installing Windows 8 Pro on it now


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 20, 2012)

The Ref coolers aren't that bad if you set up a good fan profile. (I use MSI afterburner for this reason.)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 20, 2012)

Mussels said:


> this thread should get good once christmas arrives


May I ask where do you get your parts from?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Nothing fancy, just the 200R with an i7860 and 6770 GPU. Not really feeling the GPU- its the reference cooler and is loud as all get out.
> 
> Installing Windows 8 Pro on it now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121219/DSC01479.jpg



I7860....oh the memories......my first major build......6870 in xfire....now my wife's...she knows not the power she posseses


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> The Ref coolers aren't that bad if you set up a good fan profile. (I use MSI afterburner for this reason.)



Turns out that it was running @ 100% during install  It is quiet now, but I will have to see what it spools up to under load. 

In other news, Windows 8 Modern/Metro is weird- but I almost like it. Think I will keep it on a secondary computer not my main PC.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's a little strange, never had mine do that. Although I haven't bothered with 8 yet other than in Virtual machines. I don't much care for it. Nor Server 2012's UI. But I do like some of the other new features. 

I think I'll stick with Windows 7 for a while and do some more testing with 8 before I think about building a machine with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2012)

Building a "new" system fora  friend/coworker to replace an old S754 AMD 64.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Core 2 Quad Q6600 (intend to OC to 3GHz), 1GB RAM (will have 6GB, but I have to steal some from my Atom and AMD X2), 500GB Seagate HDD, 8800GTS G92 (to be replaced with a GTS450 or GTX460 before it goes out to him), Gigabyte P35 board


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 20, 2012)

SaZ said:


> Nice pc i like the case its very nice



Thank you  They are already out of stock of the orange ones at my local store haha. I was lucky I have one.


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2012)

TriggerWolf said:


> Well, I've drooled over a few rigs over here... lol
> 
> I guess I should show mine, and since a few of you guys are also showing your desks I'll start with that.
> 
> Not much to see since it's dark and I have the 200mm fan on the P190 side panel, so I couldn't crack it open for a clearer view. Also the cable management is not the best near the PCIE slots due to the RAID controller lol



What model raid controller do you use?? 

I see so many amazing rigs on here   I've built a few for friends for Christmas, I hope to put them up shortly


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Nothing fancy, just the 200R with an i7860 and 6770 GPU. Not really feeling the GPU- its the reference cooler and is loud as all get out.
> 
> Installing Windows 8 Pro on it now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121219/DSC01479.jpg




Sp clean! Look'in good dub


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 21, 2012)

phill said:


> What model raid controller do you use??
> 
> I see so many amazing rigs on here   I've built a few for friends for Christmas, I hope to put them up shortly



LSI MegaRAID 9264-8i. Nifty little controller 


Oh I agree with you on the amazing rigs here, I had to pick up a roll of paper towel last time I took a look at this thread lol


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 21, 2012)

*LiquidMac i5 v1.0*

Almost a year passed since this and this

I had to leave that beautiful project it in its very first stage due to work. Many things were missing: the power cable was not hooked up, element disposition was not deeply thought and nothing was permanently attached or well fixed. Fortunately i had time these few last days and i wanted to upgrade the beta version to 1.0 ... and it was kinda successful. 

Had a time thinking about the hard drives position (now i'm running two) and its best spot for heat dissipation w/o compromising anything else. I also measured a lot of the internals to suit the original power button and led that i had along with a new Swiftech MCR-220XP and Micro-Res v2. Got some new 1/4" auto-fittings and 2x60mm fans that i placed under the rad to keep it higher than the deposit. To replace my old blue neons i got one Phobya LED Stripe (white color) and i paired it with a switch profiting one of the original holes of the case. To beautify the top part and hide the PSU as well as the CD and some cables i cutted the original G5 cpu covers and give it a lil bit of Mac Pro top-style.

Enough talking, let's go to the pictures  

This is the look of the lil beast closed





Power button and led (detail)





Deposit + Radiator + Pump (detail) 





HD + CPU Block + GFX + Rear fans + LED Stripe (detail)





General view without the door





And a shot of the temps (don't trust the voltages, their readings are wrong)





Hope you like it! 

PS: I needed to get it done in case the world ends today


----------



## Wile E (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a quick Question, do 90 degree fittings affect flow much?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 21, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just a quick Question, do 90 degree fittings affect flow much?



90 degrees are always more restrictives. They are generally used for two main reason:

First: When the access is limited so you have to install that 90 elbow.

Second: When you need to slow down the flow at a critical point in a water or any hydraulic system.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2012)

GTS 450's in SLI! Sorry for the blurry camera but I was under my desk at work installing these.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, my 7950's are back from RMA, arrived on my doorstep late last night. Got a chance to build my rig back up, but in the meantime, waiting for my VGAs to show back up, I had the opportunity to play with this G.Skill C11 2666 MHz ram, and boy, am I impressed! Currently running ram @ 2133 MHz, 11-11-11-28, with just 1.35 V!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Well, my 7950's are back from RMA, arrived on my doorstep late last night. Got a chance to build my rig back up, but in the meantime, waiting for my VGAs to show back up, I had the opportunity to play with this G.Skill C11 2666 MHz ram, and boy, am I impressed! Currently running ram @ 2133 MHz, 11-11-11-28, with just 1.35 V!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121221/now.jpg



is that better then what you could do with the Dominator platinums?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> is that better then what you could do with the Dominator platinums?



I still have to test those for low-volt, so I am not sure. I do know that the Platinum sticks are not as flexible with subtimings as these sticks are. I can tweak subtimings on these and get way more performance out of these than the Corsair sticks.

I think I've found the limit of my IMC, so that made me look at low-volt. These G.Skill sticks use a different IC than the Platinum sticks, and I think the C11 2666 Platinums have the same IC as these G.Skill ones do.

Now play with 9-11-10-28 @ 1.5 V, 2133 MHz. You cannot find sticks with htose timings at 1.5 V..all the sticks with those timings use 1.65V. I'm really enjoying playing with these.


I'm also compiling info for a memory OC guide. I have a couple of boards to get done, this memory kit, and then I'll post the clocking guide.


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 21, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just a quick Question, do 90 degree fittings affect flow much?



This is the eternal question, theoretically they affect flow, though it all, many people treat them as "demons" based on urban myths mostly: "they're cutting it down to 50%" or others. The only way to get it tested it's to use a flow meter, cause the flow is affected for a lot of things, not just the elbows, also the loop distance and curves (or kinks), the loop fluid (density and viscosity) as well as the position of water elements as blocks or radiators. Once said that, of course 90 degree elbows are gonna affect flow but the amount of it it's gonna change from one loop to another. There are math and physic formulas that can help you with that but the easiest one is to measure it by yourself in your specific system.

In my personal one, i can see how fast the liquid is moving (using Mayhem Aurora fluid) and as far as i can see, the shortness of my circuit, the fact that no tube is kinked and a powerful pump is giving me almost the same speeds on every part of the loop w/o noticeable flow restrictions.

Also you can find 90 degree rotary elbows which are carrying a 45º inside as some Bitspower fittings.



Krazy Owl said:


> 90 degrees are always more restrictives. They are generally used for two main reason:
> 
> First: When the access is limited so you have to install that 90 elbow.
> 
> Second: When you need to slow down the flow at a critical point in a water or any hydraulic system.



Yeah, i'm using them in two critic and very limited points of my circuit: the return from radiator to reservoir which will cause a curve between these elements and will disturb the res-pump tube and could move the position of my radiator, also the pump-block connection, which i decided to make it straight to allow more air to pass through the MB and the plate of the GFX. It was just to maximize the free space to maintain the circuit in case any emergency happens and also some fresh inners.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 21, 2012)

SirKeldon said:


> Almost a year passed since this and this
> 
> I had to leave that beautiful project it in its very first stage due to work. Many things were missing: the power cable was not hooked up, element disposition was not deeply thought and nothing was permanently attached or well fixed. Fortunately i had time these few last days and i wanted to upgrade the beta version to 1.0 ... and it was kinda successful.
> 
> ...



Best. Mac. Ever.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 21, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just a quick Question, do 90 degree fittings affect flow much?



Think of the flow like a wood pencil. The middle part and the outer part. 

The center of the flow is theorically almost the same and the outside flow too when in a straight line. 
When it comes to curves even the smallest, the outer flow change direction producing a chain reaction by making impact with the central flow. 
The more the speed of the external flow the more swirls it may create when making impact with the tubes and fittings affecting at the same time even more the straight center flow.

Physics is so wide that it needs calculation to know if these swirls accentuate or decrease the flow speed. 

Clear enough ?


----------



## Techtu (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Morgoth (Dec 24, 2012)

i just bought 24gb ram 4gb modules  ECC registred 1333mhz kingstone  for 50 euro


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Haven't posted pics of my PC since the GTX 680 came along, so I thought it was time


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't wait for next january/february to post pictures of my new computer project im planning for my cuirrent rig. It involves Switch 810 and carbon fiber.



cadaveca said:


> I still have to test those for low-volt, so I am not sure. I do know that the Platinum sticks are not as flexible with subtimings as these sticks are. I can tweak subtimings on these and get way more performance out of these than the Corsair sticks.
> 
> I think I've found the limit of my IMC, so that made me look at low-volt. These G.Skill sticks use a different IC than the Platinum sticks, and I think the C11 2666 Platinums have the same IC as these G.Skill ones do.
> 
> ...



If only the tridents looked as good as the dominator platinums.


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 24, 2012)

just benched my pc with my new rig
gpu is a Gigabyte gtx670 Windforce 3x @1080/1267/6412(core/boost/mem)
cpu @ stock


----------



## Sliver Victor (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## gerard.canada (Dec 25, 2012)

My Fractal Core 1000

1st Place Best in Looks "SFF Category" - Games and Gadgets Expo 2012 (Davao City - Philippines)

(sorry for the phone cam)






(sorry for the phone cam)


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 25, 2012)

Sliver Victor said:


> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/DSCF1730_zpsd591af3d.jpg
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/DSCF1723_zps160ba2ed.jpg



I like the Cyborg mouses, and though i have friends that love them ... when I tested it briefly in some shops felt it kinda bulky and "annoying" while i was dragging it around due to feeling the space gaps with my palms (i tend to rest all the hand on the mouse) ... so i'm really in doubt, from your experience, once you set it up well, is it really comfortable as other ergonomic mouses as Logitech G700 or Razer Mamba?

Btw, what are your system specs?

PS: I had the exact same Allsop mat as you, even the colour 



gerard.canada said:


> My Fractal Core 1000
> 
> 1st Place Best in Looks "SFF Category" - Games and Gadgets Expo 2012 (Davao City - Philippines)
> 
> ...



Nice outter views and congrats for the prize!!! what about the inner? Do you have some pics to show us? I'll be glad to see them =)


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 25, 2012)

PHaS3 said:


> Haven't posted pics of my PC since the GTX 680 came along, so I thought it was time



Orange dust? Are you living in the desert? . Nice rig though, awesome angle for the shots, it makes it look may cooler


----------



## WebsterXC (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum, but I've been a member at OCN for a good while now. Came here for the classifieds, and I plan on staying 

Here are some pictures of my rig: it's an ACU Camo theme that's almost finished. I just need to fabricate a top and front piece. The case started as a Cooler Master Cosmos S.


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 25, 2012)

lZKoce said:


> Orange dust? Are you living in the desert? . Nice rig though, awesome angle for the shots, it makes it look may cooler



Haha, no I live near a freeway, so I get a lot of break-pad dust here. Moving soon though so that shouldn't be a hassle for much longer. That dust in those shots was from 1 week - cleaned out the whole PC about a week back 

A good friend of mine took the shots with his shiny new Canon camera, so he went mad with the angles  Thanks man


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 26, 2012)

Case+cooler for xmas. Ended up taking the new H60's fan out. Really bad sound signature.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 26, 2012)

No pictures yet, but I'm picking up a new GPU for my ITX setup


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 26, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Case+cooler for xmas. Ended up taking the new H60's fan out. Really bad sound signature.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/P1010816b.jpg


System looks great, that's some fine cable management you did!
How'd you like the new mounting system for the Corsair cooler?
I found it relatively painless. I say relatively because I had to remove the X-Socket and put the original LGA2011 backplate on, and that was a PITA, but the actual Corsair mounting system in and of itself was pretty easy to install.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 26, 2012)

I like the mount. The backplate works better now that they ditched 775. Before you had to keep sliding the pegs around until you could get it to fit your socket, now it's just 1155 or 2011 so you either slide them all the way out or slide them all the way in.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 26, 2012)

ordering this tomorrow bonus points if you can guess what im going to do with the LED's


----------



## TriggerWolf (Dec 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> ordering this tomorrow bonus points if you can guess what im going to do with the LED's
> 
> */snip*



Place them around the fan?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 26, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> ordering this tomorrow bonus points if you can guess what im going to do with the LED's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/parts.jpg


Well guessing by your tabs open, your wiring them in up in series/parallel in your case! Don't know how 4chan helps though.....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2012)

Arrakis+9 said:


> ordering this tomorrow bonus points if you can guess what im going to do with the LED's
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121226/parts.jpg



I would say in the fans also.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 27, 2012)

Some shots of my rigs -
<- Main rig, in profile








The pic above was before I'd swapped out the HX1050 for the X-1250








CM Storm Trigger Cherry MX Red KB + Tt Level 10M mouse

2nd rig:
FX8120 + CM Hyper 412Slim + Corsair SP Performance fan/Asus Crosshair V Formula/8GB OCZ DDR3 1600mhz RAM/2x GTX670 2GB SLi/Corsair ForceGT 128GB SSD (OS)/2TB Hitachi Deskstar + 2x 500GB WDC Blue (Storage)/Corsair HX1050/Thermaltake Commander MS-II chassis/64bit Win7 Pro SP1








The pic above was before I'd swapped out the Seasonic SS-850AT PSU for the HX1050, other than that, the rest is unchanged.

Here's my 3rd rig:
C2Q X9650/Asus Maximus II Formula?4GB KHX DDR2 PC8500/Sapphire HD6990/Auzen X-Fi Forte 7.1/SilverStone OP1000/Sharkoon T28 chassis/64bit Win7 HP SP1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

WebsterXC said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum, but I've been a member at OCN for a good while now. Came here for the classifieds, and I plan on staying
> 
> Here are some pictures of my rig: it's an ACU Camo theme that's almost finished. I just need to fabricate a top and front piece. The case started as a Cooler Master Cosmos S.
> 
> ...



Is that milk or eggnog as your coolant?


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 27, 2012)

crappy night time pic >.<


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 27, 2012)

After seeing several examples of immaculate perfection in this thread, I started feeling a little self-conscious about my own cable management. Eventually, it bugged me enough that last night I decided to "rage" fix it. Here is the result:

Before:





and

After:





Green: Cleaned up the two cables coming off the pump and hid them. Used a zip-tie to tidy things up.
Red: Swapped some cables around and routed the NB Fan out the back to the Case's fan controller. Cut and removed the rubber grommets after realizing there was no way I'd get them back in position with cables still going through them. They come out quite easily on this case which is odd because the grommets in a friend's NZXT Phantom feel a lot more secure.
Yellow: Brought the 2nd SSD from the top mounted drive dock (you can see the black SATA and SATA-Power cables at the top of the drive bays) back inside the case where it is significantly less vulnerable to theft. Not that any one would think to pop open that compartment or that the 64GB Agility3 is very valuable.
Blue: Took in some of the slack on the PCIe Power Cables to the 2nd GTX 480.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 27, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> After seeing several examples of immaculate perfection in this thread, I started feeling a little self-conscious about my own cable management. Eventually, it bugged me enough that last night I decided to "rage" fix it. Here is the result:
> 
> Before:
> http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b614/Xenturion_TPU/NZXTH2-Before_zps7796cff0.jpg
> ...


Great improvement!  As it's said, if you can't upgrade, just improve.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 27, 2012)

Noticed this before swapping cases. I guess I had negative flow, and the psu fan is off 99% of the time. Shouldn't be an issue now with 5 intake fans.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 27, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Noticed this before swapping cases. I guess I had negative flow, and the psu fan is off 99% of the time. Shouldn't be an issue now with 5 intake fans.
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/121227/P1010807b.jpg[/URL]


There probably was NO airflow at all with all those fibres. If you took out all that crap, you could probably knit yourself a new rug.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 29, 2012)

Got new lighting kit, PSU and fans but farking forgot one fan somehow on my order so I gotta spend even more on shipping


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 30, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Got new lighting kit, PSU and fans but farking forgot one fan somehow on my order so I gotta spend even more on shipping
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/newlighting2.jpg
> ...



I say thanks for any cat picture.  But the first one is very nice too.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 30, 2012)

yay new PSU


----------



## babouk100 (Dec 30, 2012)

My PC ATM


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 30, 2012)

Moving data to the new C60 unraid "server":


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 30, 2012)

babouk100 said:


> My PC ATM



That is a freakin monster of a tower daaaaayuuuummm!!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Dec 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Moving data to the new C60 unraid "server":
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1231/img0965y.jpg



Placing the components near the "Calculus" book has given any improvements with OC?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2012)

The dusty one


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 31, 2012)

Very discrete water loop you have there


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some of the rigs you guys have got is mental. And that's a good thing


----------



## babouk100 (Dec 31, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> That is a freakin monster of a tower daaaaayuuuummm!!!!



Project Log: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2812412#post2812412


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Very discrete water loop you have there



Thanks ! 

There is some cheap parts, like the water is from Thermaltake the pump is the EK 2.2 little but good enough for 1 CPU waterblock.

Fittings and tubes are 11/8 mm Masterkleer PVC some fittings are from Bitfenix.

Cooling performances pretty good the 3770k at 4.6 Ghz all cores stay around 68 degrees ( while playing BF3 ) ambient temp 22 degress.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 31, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Thanks !
> 
> There is some cheap parts, like the water is from Thermaltake the pump is the EK 2.2 little but good enough for 1 CPU waterblock.
> 
> ...


That ambient is great! Must be pretty cold indoors . My h100 keeps my 3770k thats at 4.5 at around 70.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 31, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Moving data to the new C60 unraid "server":
> 
> http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1231/img0965y.jpg



What is the specs of this mobo? Does it have HDMI plug? Will it be able to play properly BF2 on full 1080P ? 

Would like to sell all computers i got in parts to get an it one.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 31, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What is the specs of this mobo? Does it have HDMI plug? Will it be able to play properly BF2 on full 1080P ?
> 
> Would like to sell all computers i got in parts to get an it one.



C60 APU 1Ghz dual core, HD 6290 IGP. Not for gaming, HTPC/office use? Sure.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 31, 2012)

I see kone like that for later bolting it on the back of my 32 inches screen


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> I see kone like that for later bolting it on the back of my 32 inches screen



what?


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 31, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> The dusty one



Pink/purple thumbscrews.....come on, Animalpak....come on  with that nickname you can do better than that


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 31, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> That ambient is great! Must be pretty cold indoors . My h100 keeps my 3770k thats at 4.5 at around 70.




Yes it is. Your fans are at high speeds for get 70 degees ? Because i get 68 degress with 1100 rpm on my 3x noctua fans wich i think mine is alot quieter.





lZKoce said:


> Pink/purple thumbscrews.....come on, Animalpak....come on  with that nickname you can do better than that



Dude is a shitty phone camera those thumbscrews are RED !! Fuck the pink i hate that color !

Thanks alot Zkoce for encouragement, im done with modding !


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2013)

Testing with everything plugged in. Next comes cable management.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 2, 2013)

DAMN !


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got a new PC for my sister












Spoiler



Specs:
Intel Core i3 3220 IVB
msi B75A-G43
Mushkin Redline 8GB
EVGA GT 640 2GB
Hyper 212 Evo
Mushkin Joule 800W
Bitfenix Shinobi-Mid Tower- window


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 3, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Got a new PC for my sister
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/2.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/1.jpg
> ...



Her graphics card is just adorable


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 3, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Her graphics card is just adorable



LOL... looks about the size of my Recon3D...


----------



## silkstone (Jan 3, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Got a new PC for my sister
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/2.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130102/1.jpg
> ...



Looks nice, but you really should cut those tags off the cables.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 3, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Her graphics card is just adorable



Ahahahahah. She has a better PC than I do. I hope she puts it to good use. Gratz on the purchase and work done.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 3, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Her graphics card is just adorable



I thought it was a sound card at first :3


----------



## Techtu (Jan 3, 2013)

I like how they've had to make the card long enough to reach the far end of the PCI-E connector


----------



## Doc41 (Jan 3, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Her graphics card is just adorable





PHaS3 said:


> LOL... looks about the size of my Recon3D...





Techtu said:


> I like how they've had to make the card long enough to reach the far end of the PCI-E connector


it is kind of cute but comparing it to the size of my 580 feels just.... dunno, not "graphically" enough



silkstone said:


> Looks nice, but you really should cut those tags off the cables.


Thank you, and i'll get to that later...


lZKoce said:


> Ahahahahah. She has a better PC than I do. I hope she puts it to good use. Gratz on the purchase and work done.


thanks man, she always had laptops that couldn't handle her work, and part that she got tired of their fans intermittent noisy cycle so this one is big upgrade


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 3, 2013)

so i did a rebuild, it was dusty as fuck and i put my new psu and cables in (24pin and 6pin pci-e)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2013)

arnoo1 said:


> so i did a rebuild, it was dusty as fuck and i put my new psu and cables in (24pin and 6pin pci-e)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0051.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0054.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0056.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0059.jpg



Nice and clean!
Just two questions:
Is your PSU's fan completely blocked by the HDD cage, or does it just look that way in the pic?
Do you always run the PC as just the frame, or do you put the panels on the case?
I must say, even if you just keep it as the frame it's pretty damn sexy. All that black together is sleek.
Also wanted to say I really like that custom fan mount you made in the front bottom.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice and clean!
> Just two questions:
> Is your PSU's fan completely blocked by the HDD cage, or does it just look that way in the pic?
> Do you always run the PC as just the frame, or do you put the panels on the case?
> ...



thanks man!
no the psu fan is not blocked i made a big square in the hdd cage so the fan can pull air,
i run it just as a frame because i failed to mod it, also there is now a big hole in the top what normally isn't there also i don't use side pannels now because i like the internals, but the right side is one big mess the side can't fit
also i wanted to change the front, some day i will get to it , but not any time soon i'm a poor student, so nop cash for parts


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 3, 2013)

arnoo1 said:


> so i did a rebuild, it was dusty as fuck and i put my new psu and cables in (24pin and 6pin pci-e)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0051.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0054.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0056.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0059.jpg



Is it the excitement that gave you this boner?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> Is it the excitement that gave you this boner?



no dude i just have a wierd belly xd


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 3, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> Is it the excitement that gave you this boner?



At least he had his pants on.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 4, 2013)

Cannot be unseen


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 4, 2013)

arnoo1 said:


> so i did a rebuild, it was dusty as fuck and i put my new psu and cables in (24pin and 6pin pci-e)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0051.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0054.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0056.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0059.jpg




Totally

RAW


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2013)

arnoo1 said:


> so i did a rebuild, it was dusty as fuck and i put my new psu and cables in (24pin and 6pin pci-e)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0051.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0054.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0056.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130103/IMAG0059.jpg



sorry man, your pictures is over exposure


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> sorry man, your pictures is over exposure



Ylu all can saybwhat ever u want, if u thank my post xd


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 4, 2013)

*@ arnoo1:*

Love the rig man, it's a different change of pace from the rigs in here lately. Those Noctua fans look quite aggressive, what are your temps like? 




micropage7 said:


> sorry man, your pictures is over exposure



Yup.. and that is the reason there is a PC ATM thread  High quality pics go in the "Case Mod Gallery"


----------



## badtaylorx (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah.......its gettin there!!!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking really nice!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> yeah.......its gettin there!!!
> 
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/2013mostleypaul039_zpsfdda02f0.jpg
> ...



I like how you routed the PCIE power cables between the waterblocks and the backplate overhang. Makes for a nice clean look.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 4, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> yeah.......its gettin there!!!
> 
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/2013mostleypaul039_zpsfdda02f0.jpg
> ...



Nice


----------



## stefanels (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> yeah.......its gettin there!!!
> 
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/2013mostleypaul039_zpsfdda02f0.jpg
> ...



Very nice and clean, and I really like the sleeving color.  Everything I've read on stacked radiators, however, is dubious at best with sandwiched rads performing worse than solos.  Looks pretty sweet, though, and your rads have a lower fpi, so who knows.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 5, 2013)

Heatsinks installed:


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 5, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> yeah.......its gettin there!!!
> 
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/badtaylorx/2013mostleypaul039_zpsfdda02f0.jpg
> ...



I really enjoy the Halloween look.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

Placed rig #2 in a Corsair C70 case:








The CX 750 is serving it's purpose, but I really do not care for non-modular PSU's
Still waiting on the Corsair H100i cooler to replace the Drak Night...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Placed rig #2 in a Corsair C70 case:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5157.jpg



I like the leds in this picture.. so perrrrdy


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 5, 2013)

When you took the C70s drive cage out did it scratch the paint on the bottom cage?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hl2*

 Tempest


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> When you took the C70s drive cage out did it scratch the paint on the bottom cage?



Not that I can see.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 5, 2013)

They must use cheaper paint on the 550D. I had to forget about changing my drive bay config because of the scratches now hidden between the bays. I already had to replace the door cause it scratched up the first day. I like the layout of this thing but the build quality sucks balls. That's what I get for leaving Lian Li.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 5, 2013)

I completely forgot about showing what happened to my old lanbox! :O 

Anyway here is what happened to it-it became an HTPC.

















It was a bit of a tight squeeze fitting all the cables in, especially with the bit 3.5" 2tb driver in the middle where I used to hide all my cables. But I'm very happy with the result as it is EXTREMELY quiet, and I am very impressed with the Asus DC HD7770. It can even play new release games on moderate settings.

Now I just need to remove them stickers


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> They must use cheaper paint on the 550D. I had to forget about changing my drive bay config because of the scratches now hidden between the bays. I already had to replace the door cause it scratched up the first day. I like the layout of this thing but the build quality sucks balls. That's what I get for leaving Lian Li.



I ordered a 550D it should be here today


----------



## Finners (Jan 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Placed rig #2 in a Corsair C70 case:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5147.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5157.jpg
> The CX 750 is serving it's purpose, but I really do not care for non-modular PSU's
> Still waiting on the Corsair H100i cooler to replace the Drak Night...



Nice build, what do you use that system for? from a gaming perspective its an odd set up


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 5, 2013)

Finners said:


> Nice build, what do you use that system for? from a gaming perspective its an odd set up


Crunching Build. Triple 7770's.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2013)

Redid the deployment build went a little simpler in hope nothing will fail.











Has a temp videocard in it (8400GS) waiting for deployment funds going to run something a bit better as well as a color coordinating powersupply which is also a temp.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 6, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I ordered a 550D it should be here today



You'll like it. Just be very careful with it and you might want to grease the front door clasps. Can take a lot of force to open and close because the clasps double as hinges for their reversible door system.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You'll like it. Just be very careful with it and you might want to grease the front door clasps. Can take a lot of force to open and close because the clasps double as hinges for their reversible door system.



I read that about he case. I missed Fedex today and he didn't leave it. Now I have to go down Monday and get it.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 6, 2013)

FINALLY after two different orders and eating restocking fee's, I got the fans with the look and noise/airflow ratio I wanted. I'm very happy with these Gelid Silent 12fans as they move about the same amount of air as my Gentle Typhoon AP-13's with even less noise thanks to the rubber grommets. They came nicely sleeved and I removed the label on the fan hub for a cleaner look. They look real good and have just the right amount of white that I wanted to make the case interior pop out 














Also got the lighting done at last thanks to great NZXT lighting kit from Frozen cpu. Took awhile to figure how to lay it for the best subtle lighting to go with the red LED's and getting it to stay put with the included cable clamps but I finally managed it.














Coming up i've got the window panel coming soon along with either Corsairs new cable kit or going with a Bit Fenix cabling with silver metallic coloring instead of white that I think will really help make the inside really stand out an look unique among other cases. Also got some cabling clean up to do along with the LED mod on the front panel. Also looking at getting a custom ROG decal shipped if I can manage it, so stay tuned!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 6, 2013)

Super job on the build, and the photos turned out very well, too


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice rig 1ceTr0n


----------



## TheGrapist (Jan 6, 2013)

I really like the look of that hafxb,I'm considering it for my next rig.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jan 6, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Very nice and clean, and I really like the sleeving color.  Everything I've read on stacked radiators, however, is dubious at best with sandwiched rads performing worse than solos.  Looks pretty sweet, though, and your rads have a lower fpi, so who knows.




wow. your post scared me at first....until your link affirmed why ive done....

technically they're not stacked,  the open fan in the middle will negate the airblockage phenomenon the stacked rads produced......

very interesting tho, thanks for sharing that


----------



## cdawall (Jan 6, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Very nice and clean, and I really like the sleeving color.  Everything I've read on stacked radiators, however, is dubious at best with sandwiched rads performing worse than solos.  Looks pretty sweet, though, and your rads have a lower fpi, so who knows.



They wont perform best like that. Best bet is to run a large shroud in between the two radiators. You will want the absolute max static pressure possible. His current configuration is one of the worst possible.

This is what a properly stacked set of rads should look like.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 7, 2013)

Decided to take another night shot for giggles. So far, im happy with how the case build is turning out with the Asus ROG color and lighting theme.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Waiting on water blocks. Hate the EK circle blocks, so guess Koolance again.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2013)

A friend very kindly donated me some equipment to bring my rig slightly closer to the modern world, 4 gig of ocz amd black edition, a asus p5k-c and a power supply capable of running crossfire so I'm very happy  second 4850 is In the post now. 






























And my mum got me this for crimbo. Great stuff : p






Just a shame about the dam IDE cable, it's only a backup drive so might get a sata adapter for it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Just a shame about the dam IDE cable, it's only a backup drive so might get a sata adapter for it.



Or get a flat cable. You could run it under the mobo. Just plug it in the board, loop it under the board so it's running straight up, then do a 90° fold of the cable at the proper height to match the drive. That should have it flat still, running beneath the board to the front of the case where the drive is.
I ran my 975x system like that before I got my SATA drives and you had to really look to tell there was an IDE drive in it.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wish I'd thought of that before i put it all together  think I've got a cable without the sleveing somewhere

Edit: does anyone know what case that is? If it is even a named brand? As my mate who gave it me doesn't know either. Just curious


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2013)

That's an Hercules 2605 although the side panel is different: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SS35J2/?tag=tec06d-20

OEM is K-MEX I think.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Wish I'd thought of that before i put it all together  think I've got a cable without the sleveing somewhere
> 
> Edit: does anyone know what case that is? If it is even a named brand? As my mate who gave it me doesn't know either. Just curious



A lot of people forget about the space between the mobo and case when routing cables, or they never thought to use it. A fellow TPU'er opened my eyes to it back in my 975x days and I've been using that space in every case since, whether it's routing SATA, fans, USB front panel cables... whatever I can fit without putting strain on the board. That's not to discount the space between the mobo tray and side panel where you're supposed to route cables, but the more areas you have to hide cables, the better, right?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2013)

My new Case  
I forgot how much work it is to switch a case


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice and clean Jetster, good job!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> A friend very kindly donated me some equipment to bring my rig slightly closer to the modern world, 4 gig of ocz amd black edition, a asus p5k-c and a power supply capable of running crossfire so I'm very happy  second 4850 is In the post now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130107/image753.jpg
> 
> ...



Do like the USB hub  I have a white one but for some reason it 'apparently' keeps causing power surges on my USB ports D:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Waiting on water blocks. Hate the EK circle blocks, so guess Koolance again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice looking rig


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 8, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Do like the USB hub  I have a white one but for some reason it 'apparently' keeps causing power surges on my USB ports D:




Thats odd, mines fine? cable not damaged?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 9, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Thats odd, mines fine? cable not damaged?



Nah, it works fine for a couple of hours and then warning messages show up about power surging occurring on usb port. Even with it just sitting on my desk unplugged, it still looks rather awesome.

EDIT: Since writing this I tried it again with it also plugged into a power outlet (it has an auxiliary DC 5V power port), and it seems to transfer files at a faster speed so here's hoping I have fixed the problem and thus no more power surge. 

PS; no power surge yet afer 6 hours


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahhh mine doesn't have a separate power socket. Like you said even if it doesn't work it looks cool


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 10, 2013)

Some snapshots of my buddies i7 rig, I remember a time when these cases were very popular.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 10, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Some snapshots of my buddies i7 rig, I remember a time when these cases were very popular.
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMG_9254_zps49988f0d.jpg
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my old gameboy colour. That had a clear, colour tinted, case. Always thought they were quite cool.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 10, 2013)

here is my oilrig i do gota replace my waterbottle with a proper resovaire


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes you need a res
Clean that rig while you are at it!!!


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 10, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> here is my oilrig i do gota replace my waterbottle with a proper resovaire
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/6632/dscf0148md.jpg



I spy a 5970?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I spy a 5970?



Yep. There are two retention mechanisms on the back.
You could have also checked his system specs


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 10, 2013)

some day i want to get a hd7970x2
and upgrade my cpu's to 6 core 3ghz xeons


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> some day i want to get a hd7970x2
> and upgrade my cpu's to 6 core 3ghz xeons



Won't that mean going lga2011 for the 6-core Xeons? or were there 6-core Xeons in lga1366?


----------



## Soup (Jan 10, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Some snapshots of my buddies i7 rig, I remember a time when these cases were very popular.
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMG_9254_zps49988f0d.jpg
> 
> ...



I hate acrylic cases, but that thing is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Won't that mean going lga2011 for the 6-core Xeons? or were there 6-core Xeons in lga1366?



There are six core Xeons for the 1366 platform.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 10, 2013)

Xeon X5690


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> There are six core Xeons for the 1366 platform.





Morgoth said:


> Xeon X5690



Ah. Had no idea.


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lenovo I have been adding on to for awhile  i think I've done pretty well for the limitations I have 

cable management could be better though, but I'm not gonna spend an more time until my new fans come in.....

one problem.....cant. get. to. back. of. motherboard  . oh well, when i do replace my cpu cooler ill figure it out i hope.

Original(before any additions):





Before Cabling:





Now:





original PC: 
i5-2320
Lite-On 280w PSU
4GB Lenovo RAM
1TB HDD
CD/DVDRW
Lenovo Motherboard

Now: 
i5-2320
Corsair CX 430
8GB RAM
2TB Seagate Barracuda
EVGA GTX 660
CD/DVDRW

to be added:
2x 92MM Silenx Fans
1x 80 Silenx Fan
1x Sound card(idk which yet)
8Gb of GSkill RAM (mine is super slow:shadedshu so will upgrade)
64GB OCZ SSD(for game and apps)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to TPU


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Welcome to TPU



thanks, i've been reading articles and forum posts for months, finally decided to join and post


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis97 said:


> Lenovo I have been adding on to for awhile  i think I've done pretty well for the limitations I have
> 
> cable management could be better though, but I'm not gonna spend an more time until my new fans come in.....
> 
> ...



use the SSD for the OS .. with the size of games today , two games and the SSD will be full,
i have 128GB Crucial M4 and it half full with only BF3 with all expansions and Windows 8 ..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis, You should think about case upgrade for proper airflow. Even on a budget a good case can always lower temps. I would recommend the NZXT Source 210 Elite. NZXT makes these cases in Black and White

NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted int...


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Tennis, You should think about case upgrade for proper airflow. Even on a budget a good case can always lower temps. I would recommend the NZXT Source 210 Elite. NZXT makes these cases in Black and White
> 
> NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel with painted int...


I've looked at it, it's about 1/2-1 Inches too big to fit where I keep my pc

Around 16.5 is the max I could fit, but 15.5-16 would be preferable



IamEzio said:


> use the SSD for the OS .. with the size of games today , two games and the SSD will be full,
> i have 128GB Crucial M4 and it half full with only BF3 with all expansions and Windows 8 ..


Hmm, might be a good thought, problem is it would require buying an OEM Copy of w7(yes I know I can transfer it over w/o a new Os, but I'd rather use a clean install if I do so)


If someone could find an ATX/mATX that is less than ~16.5-17 in deep I'd likely jump on that. The only one ive found is the fractal core 1000 and idk if that's a good enough case to warrant the upgrade


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis97 said:


> Hmm, might be a good thought, problem is it would require buying an OEM Copy of w7(yes I know I can transfer it over w/o a new Os, but I'd rather use a clean install if I do so)
> 
> 
> If someone could find an ATX/mATX that is less than ~16.5-17 in deep I'd likely jump on that. The only one ive found is the fractal core 1000 and idk if that's a good enough case to warrant the upgrade



You can use your current key with a new drive. If it doesn't activate automatically, you can call microsoft and get that fixed easily enough, they even built in the list of phone numbers you need to call into the activation software already present on your machine. It's still the same PC, for Microsoft is cool with you doing things like a fresh install on a new drive within the same PC.

Still applies to Windows8, too...I've checked by actually doing it.


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 10, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You can use your current key with a new drive. If it doesn't activate automatically, you can call microsoft and get that fixed easily enough, they even built in the list of phone numbers you need to call into the activation software already present on your machine. It's still the same PC, for Microsoft is cool with you doing things like a fresh install on a new drive within the same PC.
> 
> Still applies to Windows8, too...I've checked by actually doing it.



About that key.......didn't come with my Lenovo(still using the OS it came with)


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 10, 2013)

You can use it on new hardware, too, as long as it isn't present on the old hardware.

Also tested. 

Basically, if you have a key you are using now, and won't use it in the future, but will buy another.. don't. You don't own Windows.. you own the right to use it on a single PC, and that key code is your certificate of that ownership.

you can even install  it twice on a PC, whatever you want to do, as long as the key is only present and active on one physical PC.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis would this be your size?

NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis97 said:


> I've looked at it, it's about 1/2-1 Inches too big to fit where I keep my pc
> 
> Around 16.5 is the max I could fit, but 15.5-16 would be preferable



$40 and you can have that

Antec NEW SOLUTION SERIES VSK-3000 Black SGCC stee...

Personally I wouldn't waste the money on it run the lenovo case until you move to a different motherboard/processor.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

Go To Sleep said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wH65w.jpg



Inside pics?


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 10, 2013)

Of the red case? Sure.






It's the PC I had before my current.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2013)

Go To Sleep - nice pics but please don't double post. Use the Edit feature.


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 10, 2013)

Guy above me posted the one i was thinking of

Also, i would be buying a new mobo+cpu when haswell comes out later this year


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jan 10, 2013)

Sure boss 

I will be upgrading in the summer. Hopefully to the latest components available.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tennis97 said:


> it would be close, but i just found this on newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129186
> 
> does that seem to bea good case? id obviously buy some fans + a new cpu cooler if i were to get that



There is nothing about that case I like at all.

Cons:
top mounted PSU
Back 80MM fan slot
no 120MM fans up top
Only 80MM in the front as well

This case is not something that was designed for decent airflow.

Did you see my link aboe with the vulcan?

It supports full liquid cooling with two 120MM fan slots up top, one 120MM slot in the front, 200MM fan slot on the side, and a 90MM in the back. I run this case right now with a Corsair H50 water cooler. Also the PSU is bottom mouted to allow for larger CPU Air heatsinks

Here is mine.


----------



## phoen (Jan 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> There is nothing about that case I like at all.
> 
> Cons:
> top mounted PSU
> ...



Nice cable management


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/PC/Athlon.jpg






phoen said:


> Nice cable management




Yeah c'mon brando buddy! You gotta do something with those cables. I got it.. wrapped them up in *these*. Its a cheap easy way to hide them without the hours of tucking your cable away, it will look clean and also match your water loop.  

example pic:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 11, 2013)

phoen said:


> Nice cable management





t77snapshot said:


> Yeah c'mon brando buddy! You gotta do something with those cables. I got it.. wrapped them up in *these*. Its a cheap easy way to hide them without the hours of tucking your cable away, it will look clean and also match your water loop.



LOL cable management for me in that case is not a concern cause I use it to test hardware in so things never stay in there long.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 11, 2013)

Go To Sleep said:


> http://i.imgur.com/wH65w.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UtCfM.jpg



HahhH! At first I thought these two pics were of the same build and chuckled a bit because it was ATI "red" themed on the outside and Nvidia "green" on the inside.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 11, 2013)

went from this:










to




after 4 hours of cleaning. dont have vaccum or air blowers, so had to hand clean with a brush


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 11, 2013)

Epic dust is epic.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2013)

I think its waving a white flag and giving up


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 11, 2013)

Went SLI. Had to pull 2 modular sata cables and run it all off the molex since adding the 2 pci-e cables would have clipped into the bottom fan.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 12, 2013)

cdawall said:


> $40 and you can have that
> 
> Antec NEW SOLUTION SERIES VSK-3000 Black SGCC stee...
> 
> Personally I wouldn't waste the money on it run the lenovo case until you move to a different motherboard/processor.



There are MUCH better options that then Antec for cases around that size. That Antec is not much better then the Lenovo he is already using in terms of cooling capabilities. 2x 92mm is not much better then the amount of 80mm fans he can put in his current case. Even this Rosewill case allows better cooling, for not that much more expense. 

Rosewill LINE-M Micro-ATX Mini Tower Computer Case...

What id like to know is where he is putting his system if he cant fit a bigger case. You shouldn't be putting your system in a compartment in a desk or anything like that. Just restricts airflow to the system anyways.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 12, 2013)

>




Oh hell no...cmon... I was doing that back in 2001 with my first computer. No reason ANY PC should look like that with todays practically self modding cases. Car wire loom, really?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 12, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Went SLI. Had to pull 2 modular sata cables and run it all off the molex since adding the 2 pci-e cables would have clipped into the bottom fan.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130111/P1010869b.jpg



Very nice and tidy, like it!



1ceTr0n said:


> Oh hell no...cmon... I was doing that back in 2001 with my first computer. No reason ANY PC should look like that with todays practically self modding cases. Car wire loom, really?



Kinda old school right there, i don't really like it at all neither ... but it's giving some car-style as the V8 looks like a car-engine


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is mine ATM what do you guys think.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haf X


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah I love this case, I have my HAF 932 still, Got this as a gift, so cant complain but the case is a beast the airflow is unbeatable.

Here is a pic of my whole set up.


----------



## erocker (Jan 12, 2013)

Where did you get that desk?


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 12, 2013)

I got the desk from a friend who was getting rid of it, so I got it for free I was trying to find another for a friend who ran 3 monitors, but couldnt find it.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 12, 2013)

Need to replace my completely worn down Eclipse II


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 13, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Oh hell no...cmon... I was doing that back in 2001 with my first computer. No reason ANY PC should look like that with todays practically self modding cases. Car wire loom, really?



It's much better then the alternative and if the op doesn't have time, tools, materials to sleeve his psu or money to buy one already done its a pretty good alternative


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Oh hell no...cmon... I was doing that back in 2001 with my first computer. No reason ANY PC should look like that with todays practically self modding cases. Car wire loom, really?



Ton's of people still use it. It works and is cheap end of story.


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 13, 2013)

Updated pics... Will try to take better soon, not that it really matters  Went for the clean look. Wish the black cabled x750 supplies were out when I built this but all good. Will get time one day to sleeve them.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 13, 2013)

Currently:


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> It's much better then the alternative and if the op doesn't have time, tools, materials to sleeve his psu or money to buy one already done its a pretty good alternative





cdawall said:


> Ton's of people still use it. It works and is cheap end of story.



But he was doin it back in 2001 tho!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> But he was doin it back in 2001 tho!



I love the plastic car wire wraps, I just bought 20 feet to redo wiring in my Ford.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2013)

Waiting on the adapter so I can use my front panel USB 3.0 which my motherboard doesn't have, but here is mine.
And no I don't care about cable management since I can't see it when I put the side on...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2013)

But it effects the air flow


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> But it effects the air flow



About the same way as having "unwrapped" wires in your case. Nothing detrimental in any way.


----------



## Anth0789 (Jan 14, 2013)

New build from my previous i7 940 setup finally an upgrade!


Just switched out the Corsair fans with my Scythe Gentle Typhoons and wow there is a huge difference in sound.

One of the standoff screws broke on me while screwing it in sadly.

Here is a few more pics with everything up  and running normal even with 3 screws.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 14, 2013)

Anth0789 said:


> New build from my previous i7 940 setup finally an upgrade!
> 
> 
> Just switched out the Corsair fans with my Scythe Gentle Typhoons and wow there is a huge difference in sound.
> ...


Sucks that one of the standoffs broke 

I just installed a H100i on my secind rig in specs and love it. It is the first AIO water cooler I have used and am impressed with the temps.


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 14, 2013)

^ While not a 100i, I LOVE my 80i. Temps have been outstanding and via the reviews, overclocked the 80i performs within 1c of a 100i. The windows interface has been really cool! Just cannot quite fit the 100i. And geeky to most, but I dig that you can set it to change colors with temp. For example at idle, the corsair logo is white. If under any load, she turns red. 

Curious why some changed out the fans on the 100i? The stock 80/100i fans are much more powerful than even the SP series and rated outstanding (same blade design - much higher RPM than SP series). While not as cool looking as the SP series and overall not awesome looking, why change to anything else when they perform outstanding?


----------



## Frizz (Jan 14, 2013)

Joining in the H100i club . It will be a while til I can save up for a good mobo and a custom water loop so bought something that is inexpensive compared to those two for now. 






Oh and here's my new monitor from Dell received from the MRS. 






And my current setup


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 14, 2013)

*Not done yet...*

Getting my braid on.....
Waiting for the right ssd to go sale.. want 4 120gb in a ridiculously unnecessary raid 0
Gonna do my own window too.


----------



## Jhelms (Jan 14, 2013)

ensabrenoir, VERY nice  I dig it! Burning cash on the quad raid 0 though.. I know I went dual raid 0 ssd's previously.. Actually response time increased a bit which made it feel a micro tad less responsive in regular use - surfing.

Random, VERY clean desktop!


----------



## Anth0789 (Jan 14, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> Getting my braid on.....
> Waiting for the right ssd to go sale.. want 4 120gb in a ridiculously unnecessary raid 0
> Gonna do my own window too.



Nice!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 14, 2013)

Garage1217 said:


> Updated pics... Will try to take better soon, not that it really matters  Went for the clean look. Wish the black cabled x750 supplies were out when I built this but all good. Will get time one day to sleeve them.
> 
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/1-12-13/PC2.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/1-12-13/PC3.jpg
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/1-12-13/PC4.jpg



Very nice... stated to get dominator plats too but they didnt have the other light bars out yet.  They just released them..and they still  dont have green leds yet


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2013)

ghi guyd nicve rigs


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm about to go new mobo and ram in my machine 

2x4GB DDR 1600 Corsair Vengence LP 
Asus Crosshair IV Formula 

I'll be reusing my PII X4 965, HDD's, 2x HD5770's (until I can afford to replace them)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 15, 2013)

New fans, and controller.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 15, 2013)

random said:


> Joining in the H100i club . It will be a while til I can save up for a good mobo and a custom water loop so bought something that is inexpensive compared to those two for now.
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8469/img0980od.jpg
> 
> ...



+1 internets to you sir for having a steins gate wallpaper 

Finally got around to taking some snapshots of my new case from what i can gather from google its a very uncommon lian li witch makes it just all more special to me, has the classic internal layout and a sleek front bezel. its going to look much better when i get the hole cut out for the front power switch - im using a 22mm white ring vandal proof switch also modified the stock power and hdd led up top to white leds for just the HDD activity still a list of things that need to be chopped but need some $$$ first 














did some testing on the loudness of the pump after a few mods and i cant even hear it any more when the doors on the case are closed 

when i get my 570 sold gonna move to a passive 7750 and buy some parts to finish off the cpu loop for some passive goodness action.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 15, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> +1 internets to you sir for having a steins gate wallpaper
> 
> Finally got around to taking some snapshots of my new case from what i can gather from google its a very uncommon lian li witch makes it just all more special to me, has the classic internal layout and a sleek front bezel. its going to look much better when i get the hole cut out for the front power switch - im using a 22mm white ring vandal proof switch also modified the stock power and hdd led up top to white leds for just the HDD activity still a list of things that need to be chopped but need some $$$ first
> 
> ...



why buy a case with psu on the top?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> why buy a case with psu on the top?



what psu ? you cant see it, it doesn't make any noise therefore there must not be one


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 16, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> why buy a case with psu on the top?



One word: Carpet 

You suck all the dust from the carpet right into your psu.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haha dust also falls from the air man, it does not matter were your power supply is located either way you will be cleaning the dust out of it. Most cases that have bottom mount psu have dust filters on the bottom anyway.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 16, 2013)

Dust fall everywhere but carpet are more dust catcher than linoleum.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 16, 2013)

That is true I remember when my basement had carpet the front fan of my case i was always cleaning like 2 times a month now since I had linoleum installed only like 1 time every 2 months


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 16, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> One word: Carpet
> 
> You suck all the dust from the carpet right into your psu.



ok i agree .
i dont have see the carpet on the ground but top mount psu with not fanhole on the top on the case for bring fresh air is nonsense for me xd


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> +1 internets to you sir for having a steins gate wallpaper
> 
> Finally got around to taking some snapshots of my new case from what i can gather from google its a very uncommon lian li witch makes it just all more special to me, has the classic internal layout and a sleek front bezel. its going to look much better when i get the hole cut out for the front power switch - im using a 22mm white ring vandal proof switch also modified the stock power and hdd led up top to white leds for just the HDD activity still a list of things that need to be chopped but need some $$$ first
> 
> ...



nice lian li but your pics looks like pics from 80s


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 16, 2013)

I personally don't see anything "nice" about that case ... outdated "classic" layout with bad cable management , i think i would be a lot more happy with something like the great Corsair 500R , actully even my old CM690 II has better internal layout than this Piece of aluminium .


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> ok i agree .
> i dont have see the carpet on the ground but top mount psu with not fanhole on the top on the case for bring fresh air is nonsense for me xd



the PSU is a 850 watt seasonic gold the thing barley even gets hot and the fan is rarely ever on since its a hybrid fan - now that im going more power efficient and dumping the high power video card its going to be total overkill and the fan probably wont ever turn on again - - problem solved 



micropage7 said:


> nice lian li but your pics looks like pics from 80s



How so? not sure i get what you mean



IamEzio said:


> I personally don't see anything "nice" about that case ... outdated "classic" layout with bad cable management , i think i would be a lot more happy with something like the great Corsair 500R , actully even my old CM690 II has better internal layout than this Piece of aluminium .



To each their own, some people like more of a challenge when it comes to modding i don't have a lot of time each day to work on it but trust me when i say it will look 100x better when its done.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> the PSU is a 850 watt seasonic gold the thing barley even gets hot and the fan is rarely ever on since its a hybrid fan - now that im going more power efficient and dumping the high power video card its going to be total overkill and the fan probably wont ever turn on again - - problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess I'll be the one to say it.
I like it.
I think the reason it _seems_ to everyone else that the cable management is bad is because you have a m-ATX board in a case for a full ATX board, thus making the board look tiny, or conversely the case look huge.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 16, 2013)

Heres mine. Taken a couple days ago, been trying to get rid if that glue mark on my psu using terpentine and nail polish remover but still no dice. Since this pic was taken ive also just installed a xonar dgx sound card.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 16, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Heres mine. Taken a couple days ago, been trying to get rid if that glue mark on my psu using terpentine and nail polish remover but still no dice. Since this pic was taken ive also just installed a xonar dgx sound card.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2is7781.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> Try eucalyptus oil, or that Orange Power cleaner.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally got my window panel after shipping from CM took farking forever.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 16, 2013)

Bugger, looks like my s3 wint copy the tinypic link properly. Heres a link to my thread showing my pc. Near the bottom of the page is pretty much how its looking minus the xonar. Thanks man ill try that eucalyptus oil.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178428


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 16, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Bugger, looks like my s3 wint copy the tinypic link properly. Heres a link to my thread showing my pc. Near the bottom of the page is pretty much how its looking minus the xonar. Thanks man ill try that eucalyptus oil.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178428



you missed a "/" in the last img tag.


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 16, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> you missed a "/" in the last img tag.
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2is7781.jpg



Hahaha sheeit thanks dave!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 16, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> ok i agree .
> i dont have see the carpet on the ground but top mount psu with not fanhole on the top on the case for bring fresh air is nonsense for me xd



The air comes usually from the side panel or the front hole.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> The air comes usually from the side panel or the front hole.


That's what she said


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> That's what she said



I dont see the words in there. Sorry. Maybe remove your sunglasses


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

*LiquidMac I5 v1.2*

Well, as i lost the effect on Mayhem Aurora Tharsis (due to the Apogee XT, didn't read it was incompatible ) ... had concerns about the GFX temperature and also uncomfortable loudness ... i decided to upgrade again so:

- Added MCW82 to the loop with Enzotech full copper heatsinks for RAM (6mm high) and VRM's (9mms high -active cooled with a 50mm fan-)
- Changed coolant to EK-Ekoolant Blue UV matching RAM's one
- Fixed radiator and added pressure with white foam and foam rubber to minimize vibrations.
- Added a 5-Fan controller (they're controlling the 4 push->pull fan plus from rad the 60mm that active cools  the pump placed under the rad)
- Improved a lot cable management, inside and outside.

The Beast 





Clean Desk





Temps so far:
- CPU idling from 23ºC to 28ºC
- CPU crunching (WCG just CPU) from 39ºC to 42ºC
- GPU idling from 31ºC to 33ºC
- GPU under Diablo III (1920x1080) all on max settings after 30 min from 45ºC to 47ºC



PS: I should do a worklog compiling all my posts in this thread


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> the PSU is a 850 watt seasonic gold the thing barley even gets hot and the fan is rarely ever on since its a hybrid fan - now that im going more power efficient and dumping the high power video card its going to be total overkill and the fan probably wont ever turn on again - - problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah your pictures looks like scanned pics, and the color kinda  purple
but you have nice case just improve it little bit and done


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an awesome setup!  You did a great job modding that case! 

What are those "G5s" at the bottom of the case?


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's an awesome setup!  You did a great job modding that case!
> 
> What are those "G5s" at the bottom of the case?



Thanks man! Maybe great job is too much for me since as always is a never-ending improve work ... but sincerely, modesty apart, i think i did a good job and i love the way it likes now since i very first placed components into it! So thanks again 

Those "G5s" plates are from the original heatsinks from the G5 as you can see here:






They are a thin aluminum plate that can be removed easily from the top of the heatsink, right now i'm using them to cover the hard disks (in case of accidental leak ) and providing more dissipation, cool thing is also beautifying bottom of the case 

I used also the double ones from another model to make a "decoration" for the top part as you can see in this picture (it's from the previous update)

I will be doing more pics tomorrow since now is a lil bit late (4:40am) to move the tower and maybe starting a worklog, can be interesting for future upgrades


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 17, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah your pictures looks like scanned pics, and the color kinda  purple
> but you have nice case just improve it little bit and done



the walls are actually some what purplish pink, the original owners of the house didn't know how to paint 


Trying not to double post 

got the 570 back up and running for testing and after disassembling the thing cleaning it reapplying some antec formula 7 re-soldering a cap back on and reassembling a loop, i think i might just keep it the way it is and slap a nice quiet blow down air cooler on the cpu.

the quiet factor on the build is far exceeding my expectations for the kind of power that's in it right now. the only thing i can hear is the pump and i have to have my ear on the front of the case to even hear it buzzing. 














i used a PPCS 5.25 hard drive mount to mount the silent box for the pump so not only is it covered in foam from all sides to help deaden the noise but its also isolated from the case via huge rubber "wheels", it worked out quite nicely


----------



## Sassanou (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello !


Here is my case finished


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> Here is my case finished
> 
> ...



 I'm at a loss for words. That's godly. I like the industrial look 





On my end I finally moved the server into a case:










The empty space below the board will be later occupied by an HDD cage.


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's my system, a bog standard Raidmax Smilodon, not the best case (it has no wire management), but meh, I found it by a dumpster.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> On my end I finally moved the server into a case:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img820/3161/img0986yl.jpg
> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6827/img0987iv.jpg
> ...



How did you fit the mini-ITX board? I mean since Elite 360- they never listed it supported mini-ITX boards>? Although I've always suspected that it does, but did you have to drill something?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 19, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> How did you fit the mini-ITX board? I mean since Elite 360- they never listed it supported mini-ITX boards>? Although I've always suspected that it does, but did you have to drill something?



mini itx still uses the same standard ATX mounts just only the top left most 4, so itx will fit pretty much any case


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 19, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> Here is my case finished



WOW nice build


----------



## Sassanou (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you guys for your comments


----------



## SaZ (Jan 19, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Here's my system, a bog standard Raidmax Smilodon, not the best case (it has no wire management), but meh, I found it by a dumpster.
> 
> http://goput.it/eko.jpg




Nice pc..i like old school 
I found my pc case in a computer dump too!!!!


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2013)

sliver victor said:


> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are and devices 2013/dscf1792_zps0a4a7b5b.jpg



hd6770? Loved my old one.


----------



## Tennis97 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just added a fan, 660 stays as cool now, when given a healthy overclock, as it was @stock before
System pic




Info







Now I just gotta need to the extra $$ for an SSD, sound card, and RAM


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 19, 2013)

My s939 Sli rig awaiting it's PSU to return from RMA.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm curious how the Koolance units do nowadays with all the competition from other closed loop water cooling systems, amazed their even still in business. Back in early 2000, they were basically the only thing like it beyond custom kits from Danger Den and Swiftech


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 19, 2013)

more pic


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 20, 2013)

A quick photo of the build Im working on inside the HAF XB.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 20, 2013)

WOw, is that server board? How'd the inside get so dusty already?  Be sure to post pics in the HAF XB club


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive had this case for a long time,2 days before launch to be exact...and my house was built in the stone age so it tends to attract dust. lol


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 20, 2013)

Where do you see the dust man? It's the carpet you see through the bottom of the case. hehehe


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 20, 2013)

I see dust on the mobo tray and around fans, its kinda tan ish colored looking. How the hell did you get the HAF XB so early before it launched?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> I see dust on the mobo tray and around fans, its kinda tan ish colored looking. How the hell did you get the HAF XB so early before it launched?



I believe Athlon is a reviewer 

Athlon was also the first member of our Xb club.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 20, 2013)

I dabble in many things,but I wouldnt call myself a reviewer


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 20, 2013)

Just so you know i took the side panel off for the pic, i don't use the computer like that lol ..


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 21, 2013)

I had to do a bit of work on my brothers computer today. Switched out an e8400 an asus p5ql-se and put in a fx-6100 and 970A-D3. When he bought the computer (I had nothing to do with) he put in a shitty powersupply which I have heard nothing of so to be on the safe side I put my Thermaltake toughpower in for him to power the VGA. It's a nice upgrade for him and does everything he wants, he's only 13.






















I'm not going to even try cable management his case is never opened nor does he do anything that stressful where heat will be a problem.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 21, 2013)

What is the brand of the shitty psu ? I may know it because I roam around computer dumps.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

Got my hot swap bay covers finished at last along with the window emblem, sleeved wiring extensions and LED replacements for HDD and DVD drive


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2013)

all the files!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 21, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> What is the brand of the shitty psu ? I may know it because I roam around computer dumps.



Powermaster


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 21, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I had to do a bit of work on my brothers computer today. Switched out an e8400 an asus p5ql-se and put in a fx-6100 and 970A-D3. When he bought the computer (I had nothing to do with) he put in a shitty powersupply which I have heard nothing of so to be on the safe side I put my Thermaltake toughpower in for him to power the VGA. It's a nice upgrade for him and does everything he wants, he's only 13.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130120/IMAG0194.jpg



Nice build, gets the job done!!

I don't think running two power supplies in one computer is the safest choice imo. You should really think about invest in one good psu to replace those two. You can't go wrong with Corsair, Seasonic or Enermax.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> all the files!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/Capture025.jpg



WOWOWOW. And I thought the old man's server had a lot of drives :O From memory he has 2X 4-bay NAS boxes along with a fully loaded CM692 (<- funny coincidence eh?). All filled with 2 or 3 TB drives. 


Why delete stuff when you can buy more HDD's?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

Soooo glad im not a data whore....


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> all the files!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/Capture025.jpg



Damn, that's a lot of pr0n


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2013)

Quickly took some pictures after moving the room and shit around (chameleon died, so the vivarium opened up some space for my desk and my pc can now be on display!



















Taken on Nokia Lumia 800, god awful camera...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Quickly took some pictures after moving the room and shit around (chameleon died, so the vivarium opened up some space for my desk and my pc can now be on display!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/WP_000035.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/WP_000036.jpg
> ...



Nice rig...I think you like reading Stephen King books


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice rig...I think you like reading Stephen King books



Hah, I have every single one of his books except about 10? 77 in total, including some random rare book that cost me a little under $100. One book i dont have is worth about $300 but i dont remember which one that is, I'll get it eventually 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/1587671409/?tag=tec053-21

If anyone in America can get it cheaper and post it, I'll be glad to pay less than £330 for it


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

1. Holy Christ Batman, resize the pics!
2. You need emergency rewiring and cable cleanup services, stat!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> 1. Holy Christ Batman, resize the pics!
> 2. You need emergency rewiring and cable cleanup services, stat!



I agree with the resize but the wiring is not too bad.


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm more curious about the PCI Slot Blower between those two cards. That thing is massive. Seriously think it's gotta be wreaking havoc on the top card's fan closest to the back of the case. Unless of course that fan is no longer functional.


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 21, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Got my hot swap bay covers finished at last along with the window emblem, sleeved wiring extensions and LED replacements for HDD and DVD drive



What is it with you lot and cats?!?!? 

Very good job though


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> I'm more curious about the PCI Slot Blower between those two cards. That thing is massive. Seriously think it's gotta be wreaking havoc on the top card's fan closest to the back of the case. Unless of course that fan is no longer functional.



actually it's lowered the top cards temps by 3 degrees. and the case has no window, so i dont care about cable management.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 22, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> What is it with you lot and cats?!?!?
> 
> Very good job though



The two main things on the internet, boobs and cats


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my desktop for the day while I do some cable management...


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some pics of a recent upgrade  

old setup with my videocard removed






old mobo m4a785-m, next to new one asrock 970 extreme3








took awhile but got the cooler on the mobo, did a pea drop of paste cuz it was looking thin







because of a stupid mistake i have 32bit so only 4gb will do, and the red blends in












finally all done, needed to ziptie the cpu 8pin cuz it was touching the gpu heat pipes and some neat cable manegement doesnt hurt






after maybe an hour, all done and booted up nicely






the other side with a random sickleflow green fan


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Powermaster



PowerMaster 
PoWork
Hercules 

All the same I think.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy fucking HSF Batman! Interesting cable sleeving also, never seen that kind before.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 22, 2013)

My System, check my specs for what's inside, It's an older pic. currently have no cam right now just dug it up on my files. I'll be water cooling this slut soon as I did get some few help on the Swimming in the Ocean thread I made ^_^. gonna upload a better pic once I finished buying all my water cooling parts since it would look better (I think)


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job pinoy!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> Here are some pics of a recent upgrade
> 
> old setup with my videocard removed
> 
> ...



If you can, try to run the 8-pin power cable behind the mobo.  If not, you could get an extenasion, or you could just try running the cable below the GPU between the slot and backplate.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> If you can, try to run the 8-pin power cable behind the mobo.  If not, you could get an extenasion, or you could just try running the cable below the GPU between the slot and backplate.



before the upgrade i bought an extension for a 4pin and routed it in the back, but i might do that for the 8pin cuz its looks really noticible


----------



## joostflux (Jan 23, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha. 











There are some seriously sweet rigs on here as well. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice first build, Welcome to TPU


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...



Well done!  Congrats, and welcome.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...


Haha, the eclipse is an awesome keyboard! I do not want to know what happened to your left speaker......
Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Enmitynz (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...



Excellent work with your first build man, you should be very proud  looks awesome!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you fill-in your "Sytem Specs" so we now what you are running in your build? Thanks and nice build!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...



First build and you went ahead with liquid cooling and a good cable management, i see a brilliant future, simply great 

Just one advice, i'll put some protection on the rad to avoid touching the fins in case of internal manipulation, some magnetic 120mm filters or grills, i'd go with the filters so you cover your rad fins and also you'll reduce the dust and hence the temps. 

Keep it up and welcome to TPU!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Haha, the eclipse is an awesome keyboard! I do not want to know what happened to your left speaker......
> Welcome to TPU!



You shouldnt try to bleach your speakers man!
Very clean first build! Are those orange fans Cougar vortex i see before me? Love those things!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build. I'm currently waiting on RMA for my Corsair K90 Keyboard so I'm using this ancient Saitek Eclipse one for now haha.
> 
> http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee147/gospelwraith/DSC_0146Small_zps659aecf9.jpg
> 
> ...



very nice, what drum kit is that in the background?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 23, 2013)

My current desk setup.  Still cleaning up the rig, but have a new proccy coming soon, so it'll be more better!!! and faster!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> very nice, what drum kit is that in the background?



More importantly, where did he get that hat?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> More importantly, where did he get that hat?



ha somehow i missed that. I like the background to these images more then the pc's been some very interesting objects.

edit: quite a good example on pg 371.


mmm995 said:


> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/48/dirt2b.jpg


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Quickly took some pictures after moving the room and shit around (chameleon died, so the vivarium opened up some space for my desk and my pc can now be on display!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/WP_000035.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130121/WP_000036.jpg
> ...


I really like your style.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## phoen (Jan 23, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> [url]http://s14.postimage.org/vc76ppmvh/240120131106.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://s8.postimage.org/5tfo47jtt/240120131107.jpg[/url]



Lol, the bay res is not in the bay ^^


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 23, 2013)

m6tzg6r said:


> [url]http://s14.postimage.org/vc76ppmvh/240120131106.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://s8.postimage.org/5tfo47jtt/240120131107.jpg[/url]



Looks nice, now you just need to either paint or ditch the optical drive.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jan 23, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Looks nice, now you just need to either paint or ditch the optical drive.



Well i watch tv shows on DVD so i need the drive, and from where i sit i dont see it anyway.


----------



## joostflux (Jan 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Haha, the eclipse is an awesome keyboard! I do not want to know what happened to your left speaker......
> Welcome to TPU!



I agree haha. I picked it up at Frys black friday sale like 6 years ago and it has been great ever since. I just miss the mechanical feel of my K90. 

The speaker(s) are a different story. I was bored and I've had them almost as long as my keyboard so me, being bored one day, I tried painting one (the left) and the right I used this craft paint stuff, so they look terrible but they still work great so I'm not complaining 



HammerON said:


> Can you fill-in your "Sytem Specs" so we now what you are running in your build? Thanks and nice build!



Done! And thanks!



SirKeldon said:


> First build and you went ahead with liquid cooling and a good cable management, i see a brilliant future, simply great
> 
> Just one advice, i'll put some protection on the rad to avoid touching the fins in case of internal manipulation, some magnetic 120mm filters or grills, i'd go with the filters so you cover your rad fins and also you'll reduce the dust and hence the temps.
> 
> Keep it up and welcome to TPU!



Thanks a lot. I'll definitely look into that, thanks for the great advice 



RCoon said:


> You shouldnt try to bleach your speakers man!
> Very clean first build! Are those orange fans Cougar vortex i see before me? Love those things!



Hahaha someone should tell that to 16 year old past me. To answer your question, no they are Enermax Magma fans.



ste2425 said:


> very nice, what drum kit is that in the background?



It's an old Yamaha vintage kit uses mahogany wood for the shells. 



Random Murderer said:


> More importantly, where did he get that hat?



I get asked that MANY times. I actually got it from Wishing Well like 8 years ago haha.

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome as well. I know I'm going to enjoy myself here


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 23, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> More importantly, where did he get that hat?





joostflux said:


> I get asked that MANY times. I actually got it from Wishing Well like 8 years ago haha.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome as well. I know I'm going to enjoy myself here



That hat is to "die" for.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2013)

joostflux said:


> I agree haha. I picked it up at Frys black friday sale like 6 years ago and it has been great ever since. I just miss the mechanical feel of my K90.
> 
> The speaker(s) are a different story. I was bored and I've had them almost as long as my keyboard so me, being bored one day, I tried painting one (the left) and the right I used this craft paint stuff, so they look terrible but they still work great so I'm not complaining
> 
> ...



Seeing how clean that H100i makes your PC look, I'm going to need to redo some of my cable management and post some updated pics... last pic I post it was a mess, lol


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got a few holes cut out, added a spot for the fill-port got a cable routing hole cut and cleaned up the wiring a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2013)

I find it amusing that you have the CPU running on a stock heatsink and a custom WC setup on the GPU


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jan 24, 2013)

^+1 lolol


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 24, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I find it amusing that you have the CPU running on a stock heatsink and a custom WC setup on the GPU



Cpu does't need nearly as much cooling power as that GPU especially with such a low overclock (4.0Ghz) Im planning to put a CNPS8900 on it when i get a little more $$ but right now since im broke its just the stock cooler


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2013)

joostflux said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster and here is my first build.



Looks like you're a Yuki fan. I like you.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 24, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Got a few holes cut out, added a spot for the fill-port got a cable routing hole cut and cleaned up the wiring a bit
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130123/DSCN0764.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130123/DSCN0763.jpg



That's amazingly clean for a case with no cable management.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

My project " Dark Wind" is finally complete.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe paint that GeForce logo red.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Maybe paint that GeForce logo red.



I thought about it, but it would void my evga warranty, so not worth it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> My project " Dark Wind" is finally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Case mods/Dark Wind/finish3.jpg



Those are some crazy patterns reflected on your wall!  I really like how you mixed the white with your red/blk color scheme, looks awesome 1ce! Your XB has come a long way.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 24, 2013)

Great looking rig and, once again, outstanding photos.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> My project " Dark Wind" is finally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the way the ROG logo shines on your wall. Also love your Ruby poster 
Though I was thinking, can you really call it _Dark_ Wind when the thing is so damn bright?
Nice rig man, actually quite jealous.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 24, 2013)

In the first picture it looks like WALL-E on acid lol


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> My project " Dark Wind" is finally complete.



Really nice work with the modding, customization and finishes, that's really how ROG style should be, congrats  



1ceTr0n said:


> I thought about it, but it would void my evga warranty, so not worth it.



Seeing the work you were capable to do with the window logo and/or the side panels, would it be so hard to get a template with the letters into a red-paper sticker sheet? That way you wouldn't void the warranty at all.

Anyway, your "Dark Wind" rocks, keep up the good work


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 24, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> In the first picture it looks like WALL-E on acid lol



True story


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> I thought about it, but it would void my evga warranty, so not worth it.



You could get a vinyl sticker to cover it with red letters....might cost $8 for me locally to get that small of a design printed.


----------



## joostflux (Jan 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Looks like you're a Yuki fan. I like you.



Cheers, man.

And holy crap. That XB rig makes me want one of those cases so bad. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Seeing the work you were capable to do with the window logo and/or the side panels, would it be so hard to get a template with the letters into a red-paper sticker sheet? That way you wouldn't void the warranty at all.
> 
> :





cadaveca said:


> You could get a vinyl sticker to cover it with red letters....might cost $8 for me locally to get that small of a design printed.




Hmm, thats an idea but I doubt I have anything like that in my crap of a town but that is tempting.




Animalpak said:


> True story
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130124/frwfgw.jpg




Rofl!!! WTF??


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Hmm, thats an idea but I doubt I have anything like that in my crap of a town but that is tempting.



Turn in your Montana card.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

*With daylight back, I wanted to take a few more exposure shots for better results*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Turn in your Montana card.



Lol, if I manage to move to Portland this year, I will


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Lol, if I manage to move to Portland this year, I will



Well, the Garden City is a smaller facsimile of Portland/Eugene/San Fran, so you'll probably like it.  Too many people and not enough real mountains for me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> *With daylight back, I wanted to take a few more exposure shots for better results*
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Case mods/Dark Wind/finish35.jpg
> ...



Looks like you have lighting from like a concert or a club going on in there! Looks sweet man. Like Alex said, also really good pictures!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks much guys, I put a lot of hard work into it and some chunk of change. I know its not as "trick" or "custom" like some of those really talented guys can do, but Im pretty happy with the results with what skills and tools I have.


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 24, 2013)

Your build has had me seriously considering an XB. I miss having a window and the airflow would be really beneficial for my system. Ambients in my NZXT H2 aren't great during load. A build doesn't really need to be flashy or heavily modified to be appreciated here - Just clean and aesthetically pleasing, which easily describes your rig.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Thanks much guys, I put a lot of hard work into it and some chunk of change. I know its not as "trick" or "custom" like some of those really talented guys can do, but Im pretty happy with the results with what skills and tools I have.



Ha, it looks far better than my rig, that's for sure. :rolling:


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Thanks much guys, I put a lot of hard work into it and some chunk of change. I know its not as "trick" or "custom" like some of those really talented guys can do, but Im pretty happy with the results with what skills and tools I have.



I think it's a lot custom, the painting and decorations that you added are really that. I see lots of talent in the art-work, yours are looking so professional, I wish i could do it instead of cutting/drilling some holes and to glue/fix things 

The HAF XB really got me ... next case is gonna be one of them. Really jealous 

Btw, I see in your sytem specs 4.6GHz out of a 2500K with stock voltage. Mine was fully stable (Prime95 and IntelBurnTest) @ 4.1GHz with 1.236V, I thought 1.248V were ok for 4.2GHz (still in my specs) but after Prime and IBT I see that's really requesting 1.260V to maintain that freq with 1600MHz RAM. So, what's the stock voltage that your BIOS is applying?





cadaveca said:


> Ha, it looks far better than my rig, that's for sure. :rolling



Yours was looking promising in the previous pictures, any advances in your "own AIO"? (the way you had your case made me thought of an AIO disposition)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 24, 2013)

Water cooling christmas. When I get a block all this will be going in.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Thanks much guys, I put a lot of hard work into it and some chunk of change. I know its not as "trick" or "custom" like some of those really talented guys can do, but Im pretty happy with the results with what skills and tools I have.



TBH, I saw your computer and went "My PC would look damn good in one of those."
Alas, there are no 3.5" bays, and frankly, I like my case that everyone else hates


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 24, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> TBH, I saw your computer and went "My PC would look damn good in one of those."
> Alas, there are no 3.5" bays, and frankly, I like my case that everyone else hates


That looks like a pretty good case. Just put some mesh and LED's on the front panel and you're sweet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> Your build has had me seriously considering an XB. I miss having a window and the airflow would be really beneficial for my system. Ambients in my NZXT H2 aren't great during load. A build doesn't really need to be flashy or heavily modified to be appreciated here - Just clean and aesthetically pleasing, which easily describes your rig.



I haven't enjoyed a case like this since my days with Antecs 1030 SOHO tower cases, though I did hang onto my mini P180 for over three years cause I loved it so much. 



SirKeldon said:


> I think it's a lot custom, the painting and decorations that you added are really that. I see lots of talent in the art-work, yours are looking so professional, I wish i could do it instead of cutting/drilling some holes and to glue/fix things
> 
> The HAF XB really got me ... next case is gonna be one of them. Really jealous
> 
> Btw, I see in your sytem specs 4.6GHz out of a 2500K with stock voltage. Mine was fully stable (Prime95 and IntelBurnTest) @ 4.1GHz with 1.236V, I thought 1.248V were ok for 4.2GHz (still in my specs) but after Prime and IBT I see that's really requesting 1.260V to maintain that freq with 1600MHz RAM. So, what's the stock voltage that your BIOS is applying?



I actually figured out the voltage offsetting feature in the awesome UEFI BIOS as I had it on Auto the whole time. I took it down by 0.010v and now it runs at 1.34v at load and 0.982v at idle downclocked speed. I still may expirement taking it lower



Random Murderer said:


> TBH, I saw your computer and went "My PC would look damn good in one of those."
> Alas, there are no 3.5" bays, and frankly, I like my case that everyone else hates




Well it does have the two 3.5'' Hotswap bays but for a lot of people, thats not enough. I don't see whats wrong with that case, there are FAR more fuglier ones out there


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

I think im also so enjoying this build because there is NOT ONE BIT of farking blue lol!  I've had several case builds over the last decade that were pretty much all blue with some purple here and there and I finally just became utterly SICK of blue lol and I still haven't recovered and maybe never will lol

This was my build "Blue Fantasy" back in mid 2000 along with several others so you can see why im blued out lol. There was "Ice Chamber" 1 and 2, then "Blue Fantasy 2" then "Midnight Enlightment" then "Silent Chamber" all blue and white themed rofl! Gawd almighty its insane how many blue builds I did being a young computer builder


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Another oldie from my young computer building days_ *"Cold Fusion"*_ The first and last Lian Li I ever owned and the ONLY Lian Li case that ever looked good IMO.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Then there was *"Silent Chamber*" ALSO in blue... Rofl, my God, I was obsessed with blue.


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 25, 2013)

New fans in my desktop. I like the honeycomb it projects on the wall.

Might post internal pictures next time I have it open.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 25, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Then there was *"Silent Chamber*" ALSO in blue... Rofl, my God, I was obsessed with blue.
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Case mods/Silent Chamber/complete6.jpg
> ...



Ah, the good ol' Antec Sonata. I'm still using one for a media center at the moment. Very strong case and well built, especially for its time.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


>


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 25, 2013)

The cable is plugged into the serial port of that KT7A no raid board. Must be using it to either power something on the front or for a data port. Hell if I know, I never had to use a serial port on my KT7A rigs.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 25, 2013)

The serial cable was used to program the lcd display in the front to say and do certain things, back when usb was still not used a lot and serial still had its uses


----------



## t_ski (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell, if we're going back an posting old projects, here's my first modded rig:


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, fair enough. Here is my very first modded case with my very first computer built. Hell, I even still have my signature from my days at Mad Onion forums to go with it lol!  It was an Enlight 7237 case which im sure A LOT of you have seen and maybe even had way back in the day. I felt like a god with my new, first of it kind Geforce 3 from VisionTek and could run the Nature demo in 3dmark 2001 and everyone drooled at my screenshots running it lol! Sigh...the good old days


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> The serial cable was used to program the lcd display in the front to say and do certain things, back when usb was still not used a lot and serial still had its uses



I thought it was the VGA cable


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2013)

thought I was at a very early page for a min


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 25, 2013)

My first oCed rig, I had a fan blowing in cool air from an opened case and called it mod cooling. I have seen somewhere also someone has an aircon blowing in cool air.

Here is my new rig with the new GPU:





















The USb 3.0 plug came undone and only noticed it in this photo. It fixed now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 25, 2013)

In the process of turning an old Dell P4 rig into a brand new storage and VM server. None of the original parts of the dell are being used. Was completely gutted.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 25, 2013)

nice job on the server bro


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice server! I need to post some pics/do a write up on my ubuntu media server. It started out with a few pair parts and an extra 1tb green drive to store media files. It has grown into having 4x 1tb WD green drives, 2x 2tb green drives and a few others. It hosts a website, smb network, torrent server, OTA live tv server, remote desktop, and will probably keep adding lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 25, 2013)

Waiting on a few more parts and this beast will be done.


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 25, 2013)

Generally, when I've seen 2 Processor boards in the past (EVGA's SR-2 and SR-X come to mind), I'm used to seeing each processor have its own bank of memory. On the board above, there's one bank of 6 DIMMs. Does each processor get 3 or is there some different architecture going on?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> Generally, when I've seen 2 Processor boards in the past (EVGA's SR-2 and SR-X come to mind), I'm used to seeing each processor have its own bank of memory. On the board above, there's one bank of 6 DIMMs. Does each processor get 3 or is there some different architecture going on?



SKT771...IMC is in chipset. Desktop equivalent is Core2 Duo. That means dual channel, with 3 DIMMs per channel.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Waiting on a few more parts and this beast will be done.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130125/SAM_2588.jpg



What are the specifications?

My DP setup has a Supermicro X7DA8, two E5420s, and 8x1GB DDR2


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> What are the specifications?
> 
> My DP setup has a Supermicro X7DA8, two E5420s, and 8x1GB DDR2



SuperMicro X7DVL-i
2 x Xeon E5345
6 x 4GB SK Hynix 667 FBDIMM 
6 x 1TB WD RED
Lepa G500
Cooler Master HAF XB 

I still need to find coolers for this monster!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> SuperMicro X7DVL-i
> 2 x Xeon E5345
> 6 x 4GB SK Hynix 667 FBDIMM
> 6 x 1TB WD RED
> ...



I assume, given the massive amounts of HDD space and RAM, that you're going to use it as a server?  Mine just has a 150GB disk--it's just another low-cost cruncher for me 

There are always coolers like this, but it is expensive


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I assume, given the massive amounts of HDD space and RAM, that you're going to use it as a server?  Mine just has a 150GB disk--it's just another low-cost cruncher for me
> 
> There are always coolers like this, but it is expensive




Actually its more of me just messing with DP setups. Im also working on another project with this board:


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 25, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Actually its more of me just messing with DP setups. Im also working on another project with this board:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130125/socketF.jpg



That's the Arima Quad Socket F, right?  It's been popular at XS for crunchers too


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That's the Arima Quad Socket F, right?  It's been popular at XS for crunchers too



Yes. I found this board for 60 bucks and bought 4 quad opterons for 10 a piece. not sure what im doing about ram ,psu and cpu coolers yet. Again this is just to play with you will see it for sale on tpu within the next 3 months lol


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2013)

10$ a piece  ??


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 25, 2013)

Build a mega server rig. Install recent games in it and start a LAN party then $$$  If I had one I would start a BF3 lan party here. Pretty popular and you can get sponsors so it take most of the expenses from your charge.


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 25, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Yes. I found this board for 60 bucks and bought 4 quad opterons for 10 a piece. not sure what im doing about ram ,psu and cpu coolers yet. Again this is just to play with you will see it for sale on tpu within the next 3 months lol



Great beast and deal 

PS: When going to sale, will you keep those prices or you'll low them down?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> Great beast and deal
> 
> PS: When going to sale, will you keep those prices or you'll low them down?



I would imagine he would sell them for what he bought them for or only slightly higher due to the fact that its a non standard layout and would have to be benched or buy an expensive proprietary rack for it


----------



## SirKeldon (Jan 26, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I would imagine he would sell them for what he bought them for or only slightly higher due to the fact that its a non standard layout and would have to be benched or buy an expensive proprietary rack for it



I was just joking because the price is ridiculous, lowing them down will be almost impossible, specially the CPUs, that's why i told him "great deal", the PS was just kinda ironic 

Anyway, thanks for the extra info


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 26, 2013)

I just rebuilded this PC for myself during the time I wait to get more money. 

Compaq Evo D51S SFF

*UPGRADES*

CPU: 2.4 to 2.8
Memory: 512megs ddr-266 to 2 gigs ddr-400
HDD: 40 gigs to 80 gigs
CD reader to DVD-RW burner

I also modded the psu fan. Just took an Antec fan from a dead smartpower and put it in place. Almost dead silent the whole computer now. 



















I also built this small setup only for someone who would like to surf the net, e-mails, YouTube, Facebook.

Antec case with 430w @-power psu (Made by Dynapower USA)
Asus P4B533 
P4 FSB-533 2.4 gigs OC@2.8
GeForce Mx400 64megs AGP
40 gigs HDD
CD-RW 
DVD reader
Floppy
1 gig ddr-400


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 26, 2013)

Uuunnng.... Maxtor drives *shudders*


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 26, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Uuunnng.... Maxtor drives *shudders*



What's the problem about that? Feel free to share your opinion.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

i have never used a floppy in my life. i mean, i have seen it work and touched it but never used it for myself  lol, im a noob


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i have never used a floppy in my life. i mean, i have seen it work and touched it but never used it for myself  lol, im a noob



You will get a "floppy" and touch it when you get older...if you know what I mean.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

i am 20. am i old yet


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> What's the problem about that? Feel free to share your opinion.



noisy, hot, excess vibration, unreliable?


some of the older maxtors i've used were ok, (some 250GB sata's i had were actually quite reliable, other than their slow ass speeds) but overall they werent very good. 
case in point: they no longer exist


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah there Seagate now. LOL I actually have some like 10 or 12 year old maxtors still chugging along in a couple of my crunchers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 26, 2013)

they were probably bought by segate. WD bought hitachi tight?


----------



## odameyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> I just rebuilded this PC for myself during the time I wait to get more money.
> 
> Compaq Evo D51S SFF
> 
> ...


I've got that same Compaq workstation

Couldn't even get $40 out of it on Craigslist 

I also tried giving it away to my local linux users group but nobody wanted it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2013)

Reconfigured the main rig,


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> noisy, hot, excess vibration, unreliable?
> 
> 
> some of the older maxtors i've used were ok, (some 250GB sata's i had were actually quite reliable, other than their slow ass speeds) but overall they werent very good.
> case in point: they no longer exist



This one still work fine not noisy and for the heat we don't really care here it's winter so it warms up the place  



odameyer said:


> I've got that same Compaq workstation
> 
> Couldn't even get $40 out of it on Craigslist
> 
> I also tried giving it away to my local linux users group but nobody wanted it



Hehehe. I will keep this one as backup and because it's freaking silent.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 26, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> I also built this small setup only for someone who would like to surf the net, e-mails, YouTube, Facebook.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/Photo 017.jpg



Your cable management is better then some of the nicer comps on here.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 26, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Reconfigured the main rig,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/SAM_2613.jpg



Question, how does everyone feel about leaving out extra PCI brackets?

Improved airflow or decreased pressure?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how does everyone feel about leaving out extra PCI brackets?
> 
> Improved airflow or decreased pressure?



Not sure I leave the door off as well so Im pretty sure I have no pressure


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jan 27, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how does everyone feel about leaving out extra PCI brackets?
> 
> Improved airflow or decreased pressure?



I see it as more ways dust can get into my computer


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 27, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how does everyone feel about leaving out extra PCI brackets?
> 
> Improved airflow or decreased pressure?



it depends on weather or not you have positive or negative pressure in your case if its negative it will provide a bit better airflow but also introduce more dust in your system if your not using something like mesh bracket covers. if its positive pressure it will decrease the pressure in your case and could potentially improve airflow over certain components it would be more of a trial and error sort of thing at the point, you also would not have to worry about introducing more dust if its positive airflow. if you have neutral pressure in your case it could turn negative by opening more "vents"


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00155.jpg



Love the green and red tracers


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00153.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00155.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00160.jpg



Cable Management? 

My friend has the NZXT Zero case(Which has the same interior as your case), and ive been trying to get him to replace it with a Corsair 200r for quite some time.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Cable Management?
> 
> My friend has the NZXT Zero case, and ive been trying to get him to replace it with a Corsair 200r for quite some time.



Best I can do really with this case and psu. 

Also ,some cables are routed to my desk to power some leds and things so yeah lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Best I can do really with this case and psu.
> 
> Also ,some cables are routed to my desk to power some leds and things so yeah lol.



jesus, I took a dremel to my friends case the last time I put a few upgrades in his rig. Cable management is quite a bit better haha.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Reconfigured the main rig,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/SAM_2613.jpg






what going on with sleeving, you have different white on that


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> jesus, I took a dremel to my friends case the last time I put a few upgrades in his rig. Cable management is quite a bit better haha.



I wanna get something later in the year like a Rosewill BLACKHAWK or Thor maybe something from Corsair even.

Something absurdly big that I can fill with drives and hide cables .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I wanna get something later in the year like a Rosewill BLACKHAWK or Thor maybe something from Corsair even.
> 
> Something absurdly big that I can fill with drives and hide cables .



I would look at this case. It has like 9 drive bays or something like that

http://www.overclock.net/t/1352979/cl-fractal-design-launches-arc-midi-r2-chassis


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would look at this case. It has like 9 drive bays or something like that
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352979/cl-fractal-design-launches-arc-midi-r2-chassis


That's an awesome little case. Though I don't like how most of Fractal Design's case's only have 2 5.25 expansion bays.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys about my Antec case earlier what would you think if I paint it metallic blue and add some white stripping to make like an old musle car? Remove the optical drives and put a single black one dvd-rw ?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 27, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> Hey guys about my Antec case earlier what would you think if I paint it metallic blue and add some white stripping to make like an old musle car? Remove the optical drives and put a single black one dvd-rw ?


Yes, stripes do make it go faster . Put in a black, or a Metallic blue drive if you can get one, then paint the drive metallic blue if it already isn't, then paint the platter white, that would look sweet.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 27, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Not sure I leave the door off as well so Im pretty sure I have no pressure



but you have dust xd xd and why have bottom psu with hole for the fan and have the face face the top?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 27, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Yes, stripes do make it go faster . Put in a black, or a Metallic blue drive if you can get one, then paint the drive metallic blue if it already isn't, then paint the platter white, that would look sweet.



I was asking advice to modders here to make the computer cool enough for a kid. Thank you for the answer dumbass.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would look at this case. It has like 9 drive bays or something like that
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352979/cl-fractal-design-launches-arc-midi-r2-chassis



the inside is the same as my arc midi with 8 hd slots  xd but the good things i have see in the r2 is the front dust filter removable and the fan controller on the top i/o.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I would look at this case. It has like 9 drive bays or something like that
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1352979/cl-fractal-design-launches-arc-midi-r2-chassis



Pretty nice looking.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2013)

natr0n said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00153.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00155.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130126/DSC00160.jpg



Someone's a data whore


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 27, 2013)

odameyer said:


> I've got that same Compaq workstation
> 
> Couldn't even get $40 out of it on Craigslist
> 
> I also tried giving it away to my local linux users group but nobody wanted it



I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS in it. I'm satisfied up to now but I will look what it makes on the long term. It's faster than XP home at first try. Let's see.


----------



## dviper42 (Jan 27, 2013)

*My ATAT Computer MOD*

I am building a Star Wars ATAT computer.

Using a Star Wars ATAT Full Size Model Kit from Toys-R-Us 
Using a ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX mother board.
GSKILL 8G 2400 MEMORY Intel 3770K processor
Mini ITX Athena Power supply 400W FLEX 
Corsair H60 CPU water block.

I have cut out the 6.7x6.7 square out of Plexiglas 1/4" thick. I have installed Corsair H60 water cooling block
Will send PICS after installation.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 27, 2013)

dviper42 said:


> I am building a Star Wars ATAT computer.
> 
> Using a Star Wars ATAT Full Size Model Kit from Toys-R-Us
> Using a ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX mother board.
> ...



That is so sweet


----------



## HammerON (Jan 28, 2013)

dviper42 said:


> I am building a Star Wars ATAT computer.
> 
> Using a Star Wars ATAT Full Size Model Kit from Toys-R-Us
> Using a ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX mother board.
> ...



The force is stong with this one
I being a Star Wars fan love this mod


----------



## odameyer (Jan 28, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> I just installed Xubuntu 12.04 LTS in it. I'm satisfied up to now but I will look what it makes on the long term. It's faster than XP home at first try. Let's see.


I recommend you use Debian or atleast switch ubuntu over to XFCE or LXDE

It will be less bloated.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 28, 2013)

dviper42 said:


> I am building a Star Wars ATAT computer.
> 
> Using a Star Wars ATAT Full Size Model Kit from Toys-R-Us
> Using a ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX mother board.
> ...





As a life long fan of the Empire Strikes back and the AT-AT, I am fully supporting this awesomesauce


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Someone's a data whore



amateur. they're still internals.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> amateur. they're still internals.



I have about 10+ more drives laying around,tons of memory sticks and 1 mini external drive.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I have about 10+ more drives laying around,tons of memory sticks and 1 mini external drive.



i posted mine earlier in the thread. 12 externals, minimum 1.5TB drives


(i find internals to be bad. externals can be powered on/off individually, thus extending their life and protecting the data)


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i posted mine earlier in the thread. 12 externals, minimum 1.5TB drives
> 
> 
> (i find internals to be bad. externals can be powered on/off individually, thus extending their life and protecting the data)



Nice amount of data.

You can turn off internals quite easy. Enable power modes, turn off hard disk after so many minutes. Mine are set to 1 min. So main drive still spins while others are 100% off till i click on them.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2013)

odameyer said:


> I recommend you use Debian or atleast switch ubuntu over to XFCE or LXDE
> 
> It will be less bloated.



Xubuntu = XFCE


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 28, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Someone's a data whore





Mussels said:


> amateur. they're still internals.




Well we all know that Mussels is thee Data Pimp!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 28, 2013)

odameyer said:


> I recommend you use Debian or atleast switch ubuntu over to XFCE or LXDE
> 
> It will be less bloated.



What do you mean by that ?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 28, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Well we all know that Mussels is thee Data Pimp!
> 
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/Capture025_zps0d22e91f.jpg



lol, nice corsair stickers


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 28, 2013)

Socket 775 goodness...


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Socket 775 goodness...
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/NZXT Socket 775/775build006-1.jpg
> ...



Them Qxxxx series  Workstation for work still uses those things! Pretty awesome looking build.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn nice 775 Rig there!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks - Just threw it together this weekend. Those GTX 295's have to go tho...all I had lying around and they just put out too much heat. 
Found these on ebay... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item5650861b17  Someone may get lucky... http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-790i-L...006135837?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19d87b361d


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 28, 2013)

rickss69 said:


> Socket 775 goodness...



Aaah those GTX 295, the double PCB ones. That's one of my all-time favourite cards. A lot of people say it looks like VHS tape, but for me its got a special charm. I am not sure what exactly lures me into this card, but those fins on the side have always looked ferocious to me. Great card IMO.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 29, 2013)

Cooler sorta broke so I put the OEM intel one on.


Krazy Owl said:


> What do you mean by that ?


UNITY = bloat


rickss69 said:


> Socket 775 goodness...
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/NZXT Socket 775/775build006-1.jpg


Turn that evil in the background off


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 29, 2013)

English is not my first language so I still don't understand. Oh well nevermind it's not important as long as I'm satisfied with what I got.


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 29, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> I'm satisfied with what I got.



And realistically, that's all that matters.


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm putting the system together now, so soon there will be pictures! I just have to say I really really really don't like the AC Accelero S1 plus. I like it, but the adhesive for the heatsinks is horrible. You get two bags you're supposed to mix for five minutes, which I did. I probably did 6 or 7 minutes or vigourous mixing. Yet the sinks for the VRM's just don't stick, they just slide around. Plus the stuff gets f'kin everywhere, so I dread the day I have to clean up around the VRMs. WHAT IS WRONG WITH GOOD OL THERMAL TAPE AC???

But yeah pics in a couple of hours when the gluethermalpoopgoo has hardened a bit.

@ krazy owl: He means Ubuntu nowadays uses Unity and he think it's bloated ie full of stuff you don't want or need. I say he talks out of his bottom. And I also say if you want a lightweight Ubuntu Lubuntu is the best imo. I like it very much.


----------



## m4ci3k (Jan 29, 2013)

3570k oc'ed to 4.5, Ordered a new case nzxt Phantom


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2013)

I want a new PSU and a new case. If only.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2013)

Frick said:


> I want a new PSU and a new case. If only.



Eh, work on that cable management a bit and that case will last you a bit longer


----------



## odameyer (Jan 29, 2013)

Frick said:


> I'm putting the system together now, so soon there will be pictures! I just have to say I really really really don't like the AC Accelero S1 plus. I like it, but the adhesive for the heatsinks is horrible. You get two bags you're supposed to mix for five minutes, which I did. I probably did 6 or 7 minutes or vigourous mixing. Yet the sinks for the VRM's just don't stick, they just slide around. Plus the stuff gets f'kin everywhere, so I dread the day I have to clean up around the VRMs. WHAT IS WRONG WITH GOOD OL THERMAL TAPE AC???
> 
> But yeah pics in a couple of hours when the gluethermalpoopgoo has hardened a bit.
> 
> @ krazy owl: He means Ubuntu nowadays uses Unity and he think it's bloated ie full of stuff you don't want or need. I say he talks out of his bottom. And I also say if you want a lightweight Ubuntu Lubuntu is the best imo. I like it very much.


It is bloated. And when you're running older hardware (P4, 2gb RAM) it makes a good bit of difference.

Debian master race


----------



## Frick (Jan 29, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Eh, work on that cable management a bit and that case will last you a bit longer



Meh cable management isn't that important to me. It's just ugly and sucky.



odameyer said:


> It is bloated. And when you're running older hardware (P4, 2gb RAM) it makes a good bit of difference.
> 
> Debian master race



It isn't bloated because you can't run it properly on older hardware. I'm not a fan of it, but I wouldn't call it bloated.

Anyway I'm not very happy with the GPU temps, they reach about 80 C when gaming, which is 10 C more than with the stock cooler. I know it's passive, but I still think it should be a bit lower than that. Airflow isn't very good though, will see if I can find a silent fan in my Murderbox of coolers. Plus I had to remove the Accelero because the VRM sinks kept falling off, so I might have botched the installation a bit there. I did find some sinks, with thermal tape on them, from another Accelero I had some years back.

tl;dr need moar brain


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 29, 2013)

dviper42 said:


> I am building a Star Wars ATAT computer.
> 
> Using a Star Wars ATAT Full Size Model Kit from Toys-R-Us
> Using a ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe ITX mother board.
> ...



If you really like his mod go to the case mod section of the site and up-vote him, the trolls got to his post first :shadedshu


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 30, 2013)

New cooler mod for my 7970


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2013)

Heres the K6II 8320


----------



## badtaylorx (Jan 30, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I wanna get something later in the year like a Rosewill BLACKHAWK or Thor maybe something from Corsair even.
> 
> Something absurdly big that I can fill with drives and hide cables .




Here is my vote for the really big case.... you can even flip the damn thing to (R)-ATX!!!


AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000B Black 0.8mm SECC ATX ...

AZZA Genesis 9000 CSAZ-9000W White 0.8mm SECC ATX ...


this thing is a watercoolers frigg'n wet dream 





Arrakis+9 said:


> If you really like his mod go to the case mod section of the site and up-vote him, the trolls got to his post first :shadedshu



link???


----------



## solara2xb (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is mine 




With the LED lights off. 



This system has 2x XSPC EX480 and 1 EX360 in the loop, 2x MCP355 with EK Top, Apogee HD block and 2x GTX680 XSPC blocks for my GTX670s.  

These were recent pics after I replace my 6950 for GTX670 in SLI - This is my case labs build. (Rig1 in system specs)
I need to get some better pics.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 30, 2013)

solara2xb said:


> Here is mine
> http://forums.pureoverclock.com/att...oyal-burple-photo-12_29_12-10.15.21-pm-13.jpg
> http://forums.pureoverclock.com/att...oyal-burple-photo-12_29_12-10.15.21-pm-14.jpg
> 
> ...



Pictures are no good. You can upload them here for free.

http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 30, 2013)

Pictures are not availaible due to the fact that you need a suscription to this website. Thank you!


----------



## solara2xb (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahh.. Sorry.. Ill re upload them.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Jan 31, 2013)

mSata


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 31, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> mSata
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1835_zps9f956cb7.jpg
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1837_zpsad64e876.jpg



Nice, those mSata drives are zippy little things. I had one as an OS drive in my lenovo ideapad before I sold it.


----------



## IamEzio (Jan 31, 2013)

The problem is that the mSATA connectors on MotherBoards are SATA II 3Gbps and not 6Gbps ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cruncher at work


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cruncher at work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/CameraZOOM-20130131152425647.jpg





Well that's just not fair. Show us what's inside, dammit!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Well that's just not fair. Show us what's inside, dammit!



I cannot its locked up with a kensington cable. Just a unlocked AMD quad with 4GB of ram and a 5770 OCed


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot its locked up with a kensington cable. Just a unlocked AMD quad with 4GB of ram and a 5770 OCed



Fair enough


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 31, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Cruncher at work
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130131/CameraZOOM-20130131152425647.jpg



Daaaaas nasty, clean that shit. Also, I thought you had a 2600k in there


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Daaaaas nasty, clean that shit. Also, I thought you had a 2600k in there



That's a different PC.


----------



## m4ci3k (Feb 1, 2013)

3570k oc'ed to 4.5ghz, 7950, 16gb ram, mushkin ssd


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Daaaaas nasty, clean that shit. Also, I thought you had a 2600k in there



Its a dirt queen! No its a unlocked AMD quad with 4GB DDR2 and a 5770


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

I removed the HDD cage from my ITX system, swapped the HD7950 for a HD7850, and the Antec 650w PSU for a 350w:


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 2, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I removed the HDD cage from my ITX system, swapped the HD7950 for a HD7850, and the Antec 650w PSU for a 350w:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130202/2013-02-01 21.41.45.jpg




Holy downgrade Batman...or am I reading it wrong  eitherway..still a sweet pc though


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> Holy downgrade Batman...or am I reading it wrong  eitherway..still a sweet pc though



Not reading it wrong.  The HD7950 went in my old i7 system for crunching--even the HD7850 is more than enough for what games I play, and this is a system that I originally built for taking to friends dorms for gaming.  With its i3 and 8GB of RAM it's still plenty zippy 

The Antec 650w was pulled out for an upcoming build that I expect to have a voracious appetite for electricity.


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 2, 2013)

Some updates on my system 2013 from Nicaragua!!


----------



## Kast (Feb 3, 2013)

Got a few new upgrades ram/crucial ssd's. Replaced my swiftech quad rad with the xpsc rx120.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

actually do any of you guys made a custom water cooled pc outside a case? like those in the first few page but using water cooling instead? like putting it on top of a box or something lol (but hey it's a sight to see).


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 3, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> actually do any of you guys made a custom water cooled pc outside a case? like those in the first few page but using water cooling instead? like putting it on top of a box or something lol (but hey it's a sight to see).


I've seen plenty of massive radiators put on stands. Here is an example:


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Feb 3, 2013)

that's big actually I wonder how well that one cools. would be nice to see an entire rig without a case just there at the table with this thing water cooling it


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> that's big actually I wonder how well that one cools. would be nice to see an entire rig without a case just there at the table with this thing water cooling it



Hope you enjoy this then, this is about as close as you can get to that 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?257055-Do-you-have-one/page2

(start on page 2 and then go to 3)


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 3, 2013)

Cotton_Cup said:


> that's big actually I wonder how well that one cools. would be nice to see an entire rig without a case just there at the table with this thing water cooling it



You could just do what l3p has done with his l3p d3sk, put the rad under the house!


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 4, 2013)

cable sleeving is done today. sorry I can't seem to do anything about that gpu lean. it is three fan, three slot and heavy as anything. I could support it, but it runs well as it is. I don't think it is any more that simply cosmetic, is that the right word??


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 4, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> cable sleeving is done today. sorry I can't seem to do anything about that gpu lean. it is three fan, three slot and heavy as anything. I could support it, but it runs well as it is. I don't think it is any more that simply cosmetic, is that the right word??
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1850_zps2a836db7.jpg



You could try the lego block technique or maybe some fishing line tied from the top of the case and then looped through a hole on the gpu. I've used the fishing line before on a previous build and it seemed to work.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 4, 2013)

i was looking at the photo and noticed maybe I could pull back the 8 pin on the gpu connector and see if it holds it up a bit more.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 4, 2013)

I folded a piece of cardboard I colored black and placed it under the end of the cooler near the MB.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 4, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> I folded a piece of cardboard I colored black and placed it under the end of the cooler near the MB.
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1853_zps0025db1d.jpg



Looks good, now upgrade that CPU cooler! This is techPower*UP*, not techPower*Down*!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2013)

My PC currently looks like an empty case. Had to RMA my FX 8350 and my Asus Crosshair V Forumula after the CPU died and the board started sizzling my GPU's. Such fun. Ordered the MSI Z77 GD65 and an i5 3570k to replace it while I'm waiting. I'll post pics when i finish building it tomorrow night. Then when the RMA nightmare is done, I'll probably build a Media server for my parents to watch films from. Epic use of hardware right?


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 4, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> I folded a piece of cardboard I colored black and placed it under the end of the cooler near the MB.
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1853_zps0025db1d.jpg



I had a similar problem with an old 4850 + Scythe cooler, it was really heavy and it was bent like yours, instead of that cardboard solution ... i used one of the free reference PCB holes in the card (after the 3rd party cooler installation) and used a zip-tie to fix it to some metal of the case (in yours i'll use the 5,25" ones or directly attached to some hole that you have for cable management near the 24pin cable) ... it was kinda ghetto, i know, but it solved the problem pretty well.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 5, 2013)

Just finished re routing my new NZXT sleeved led kit - i've set the led intensity to the lowest possible so i'll take some pics tonight to do it justice. Other small changes I've made is I now have the 24pin ATX sleeved cable and a couple of SP120 Quiets on the H100 (where I miraculously discovered that I can indeed run push/pull) - allbeit with only a mm or two of clearance over my ram lol.


----------



## khemist (Feb 5, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> I folded a piece of cardboard I colored black and placed it under the end of the cooler near the MB.
> 
> http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums...are And Devices 2013/DSCF1853_zps0025db1d.jpg



You could try a PowerColor Graphics Card Power Jack - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-PC


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 5, 2013)

cant understand you guys all those fans.

The more you put fans on your case the more you collect dust and general noise...


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Just finished re routing my new NZXT sleeved led kit - i've set the led intensity to the lowest possible so i'll take some pics tonight to do it justice. Other small changes I've made is I now have the 24pin ATX sleeved cable and a couple of SP120 Quiets on the H100 (where I miraculously discovered that I can indeed run push/pull) - allbeit with only a mm or two of clearance over my ram lol.
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/25euwp4.jpg
> 
> ...



clean and simple


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 5, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> cant understand you guys all those fans.
> 
> The more you put fans on your case the more you collect dust and general noise...



The more fans you have the better the airflow thus lower temps for gpu, mobo and cpu. Yes it does create more noise but this is why i have only added quiet fans. None of my fans spin faster than 1500rpm now, so its still as quiet as it was at stock. The gpus are now the loudest fans in the case.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

Intel 520 cherryville is out, new Sammy 840 Pro is in and shes fast!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> cant understand you guys all those fans.
> 
> The more you put fans on your case the more you collect dust and general noise...



Done properly with quality, lower speed fans and sound/vibration reduction mounts along with filters and or proper cleaning/vacuuming of your room, this isn't an issues for most people.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 6, 2013)

What I'm running atm. Waiting on new GPU and Case.... I also must not use my phone to take these photos


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

Your setup is screaming for a better case inferno


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 6, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Question, how does everyone feel about leaving out extra PCI brackets?
> 
> Improved airflow or decreased pressure?



Yeah sometimes I may take up to 2 hours to do cable management in a old rig.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 6, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Your setup is screaming for a better case inferno



I know  . Just busy with senior school I'll buy a new case asap


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2013)

I broke two pins in my CPU socket today! Computer seems to run fine at stock... just debating paying Asus to fix it or to get a new mobo..


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Probably grounds.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> I broke two pins in my CPU socket today! Computer seems to run fine at stock... just debating paying Asus to fix it or to get a new mobo..



Mate, im gutted for you  I hear its a pretty common issue with Z77 boards. I'm dreading ever upgrading from i5 to i7 for that very reason. 

How happy are you with your board? i guess is the question you need to ask yourself now. Hope it gets sorted soon man.


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Mate, im gutted for you  I hear its a pretty common issue with Z77 boards. I'm dreading ever upgrading from i5 to i7 for that very reason.
> 
> How happy are you with your board? i guess is the question you need to ask yourself now. Hope it gets sorted soon man.



Love the board, OC's good, onboard sound is the best onboard I've ever had, Intel Ethernet, it is solid.

Just bought a new one. :shadedshu It's going to cost me $120 bucks to get this one fixed.



TRWOV said:


> ^ Probably grounds.



I wish.


VCCSA pin gone and a VSS pin is gone.

VCCSA pin missing is what is probably not allowing me to get high OC anymore. There are 100's of VSS pins, missing one isn't going to hurt.

Pretty easy to see which two are bent.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> Love the board, OC's good, onboard sound is the best onboard I've ever had, Intel Ethernet, it is solid.
> 
> Just bought a new one. :shadedshu It's going to cost me $120 bucks to get this one fixed.
> 
> ...



That sucks  . How'd you do it?


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> That sucks  . How'd you do it?



No idea how it happened.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 7, 2013)

New images since making the switch to intel and replacing all fans with bitfenix spectres!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


>



What's with the tissues!?!? Looks like someone is using their PC for a little extra fun sexy time... 

haha jk nice looking rig


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> A HTPC i'm trying to build. Need a heatsink, RAM, and video card
> 
> Celeron D 331, MSI MS-7173P mobo, Seasonic 300W PSU, Old Gateway Case, IDE Maxtor 80GB HDD+Seagate Barracuda 40GB HDD, IDE Lite-On DVD Burner, Audigy 2 ZS Sound card+audio bay
> 
> ...



Has been upgraded"

Core 2 Duo E6550

ASUS IPIBL-LB

Galaxy GT 440 2GB

2x Western Digital 500GB Sata 3GB/s


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> upgraded to a Sapphire HD 6950 2gb
> 
> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/9910/20120912114853.jpg



Also has been updated 


pics up in a sec


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> What's with the tissues!?!? Looks like someone is using their PC for a little extra fun sexy time...
> 
> haha jk nice looking rig



He could be Asian  almost all Asians carry a small pack of tissues with them =D it's what we do


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 7, 2013)

I dated an Asian girl ... she never carried tissues


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 8, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I dated an Asian girl ... she never carried tissues



I'll second that.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 8, 2013)

I date one philippina and always carry. Always getting sick and cold here in Quebec. Hehehe


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2013)

Let's see more pics of pc's and less talk of tissue


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 8, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Let's see more pics of pc's and less talk of tissue


Very subtle.

A pic to subdue the context:


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 8, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Very subtle.
> 
> A pic to subdue the context:
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAA10/Blixuj1HrL4/s748/20130129_192744.jpg



So you want a led fight huh?


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 8, 2013)

SirKeldon said:


> So you want a led fight huh?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130207/IMG_2388.jpg


Cold Cathodes bro! Might put some LED's in soon


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> New images since making the switch to intel and replacing all fans with bitfenix spectres!
> 
> http://s3.postimage.org/fttpvnrub/IMG_0477.jpg
> http://s3.postimage.org/vtcdf7nw3/IMG_0478.jpg
> ...







i guess you need more space, im afraid you gonna drop the speaker when you are gaming


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 8, 2013)

My HTPC. Specs in sig


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 8, 2013)

A picture of my setup  i'll get a less crappy pic posted when i get my camera back


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 8, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> A picture of my setup  i'll get a less crappy pic posted when i get my camera back
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130208/IMG_20130207_230918.jpg



Nice clean setup, I like it.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres the night pics I said I'd put up, this is with the LEDs on the lowest setting.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 8, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Heres the night pics I said I'd put up, this is with the LEDs on the lowest setting.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/a1iuyb.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/28mjq88.jpg
> ...


Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I suspect the LED's on full is blinding?


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 8, 2013)

Enmitynz said:


> Heres the night pics I said I'd put up, this is with the LEDs on the lowest setting.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/a1iuyb.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/28mjq88.jpg
> ...



very nice, i assume you soldered up the LED's? 

Would be nice if the front grills had white LED's shining through all the way up, like the fan shining through in the middle.


----------



## SaiZo (Feb 8, 2013)

My case, I actually found it, cleaned it and removed existing motherboard (some AMD SLI capable mobo, unfortunately only DDR2 support..).

Since the other side can't be opened, I had difficulties with cable management. However, I do have a Dremel, and was thinking of cutting a piece open, put some hinges and a magnetic lock or something.

I have not taken any "night" shots, but I have installed 4 blue LED's in front just behind the bezel, I'll take some pictures later of that..




anoobarak said:


> Your RAM sticks are installed in an incorrect order. Put both in the color-coded slots, then you'll get dual channel enabled.



Ok, but the manual says: _In Dual-Channel mode, make sure that you install memory modules of the same type and density in different channel DIMM slots_. And ofcourse, I was thinking "Wtf?!", so I actually ran HWiNFO64.. Guess you were right!

Thanks!


----------



## anoobarak (Feb 8, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> My case, I actually found it, cleaned it and removed existing motherboard (some AMD SLI capable mobo, unfortunately only DDR2 support..).
> 
> Since the other side can't be opened, I had difficulties with cable management. However, I do have a Dremel, and was thinking of cutting a piece open, put some hinges and a magnetic lock or something.
> 
> I have not taken any "night" shots, but I have installed 4 blue LED's in front just behind the bezel, I'll take some pictures later of that..



Your RAM sticks are installed in an incorrect order. Put both in the color-coded slots, then you'll get dual channel enabled.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 8, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://s3.postimage.org/s6aeedjub/IMG_0492.jpg
> i guess you need more space, im afraid you gonna drop the speaker when you are gaming



Pretty much, barely anywhere else to put the thing, and everything barely fits on the tiny desk. surprisingly enough i havent knocked the speakers off yet.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 8, 2013)

If it happens can we just say thay you "Dropped the bass" ?  D-d-d-d-dropppp the bass....pou tss pou tss pou tssss


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2013)

As long as it wasn't "tip to bass..."


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 8, 2013)

t_ski said:


> As long as it wasn't "tip to bass..."



...and that means? Im frenchie so help me.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 8, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> ...and that means? Im frenchie so help me.



hell if I know either and im american


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 8, 2013)

T_ski is too gettho for us.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Excuse the dust, working up to 18 hours a day trying to get a company off the ground while maintaining a fulltime job is killing me and the last damn thing I care about right now is dust (although that curtain has been washed since this picture was taken ) This picture is slightly outdated, all RAM slots are now full and there are two Gigabyte cards now as opposed to one each of Asus and GBT.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 9, 2013)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Excuse the dust, working up to 18 hours a day trying to get a company off the ground while maintaining a fulltime job is killing me and the last damn thing I care about right now is dust (although that curtain has been washed since this picture was taken ) This picture is slightly outdated, all RAM slots are now full and there are two Gigabyte cards now as opposed to one each of Asus and GBT.
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r35/Oj10101/my-rig.jpg



nice


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 9, 2013)

As promised, here's a much higher quality version :


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 9, 2013)

New phone





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 9, 2013)

I have OCD so the mismatched graphics cards are annoying me... but hey, at least it matches the ram =D


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 9, 2013)

This is how my rig normally looks and looks as of right now. I plan on trying to make some alterations in the near near future how ever. Trying to dig up the courage to try and paint the inside black. I also need to find myself a material around the house or in my garage to use for rubber grommets in my cable management holes.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 9, 2013)

I contemplated replacing my PC with an ASUS TF600T tablet as the only things I do on my PC are watch the odd series and browse the internet. Then I remembered why I bought it to begin with. In case anyone is wondering, 100 % of that power goes to World Community Grid


----------



## t_ski (Feb 9, 2013)

Krazy Owl said:


> ...and that means? Im frenchie so help me.





1ceTr0n said:


> hell if I know either and im american



"We got into the cab, the cab driver said
He recognized my girlie from the back of her head
He said a little something about tip to base
So I made him stop the cab to get out of the place."

http://www.metrolyrics.com/shes-crafty-lyrics-beastie-boys.html


----------



## cdawall (Feb 10, 2013)

My deployed setup right now.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 10, 2013)

cdawall said:


> My deployed setup right now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130210/20130210_144505.jpg



When I saw this pictire, I shat bricks  Just don't go prince Hary's way, claiming that shooting on COD is similar to killing people in Afganistan for real. I think you will benefit from a much compact system alright. Not that TT e-sports series is bad, it's just in your case miniITX will work wonders for you IMHO


----------



## Bow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys, how have you all been?

I haven't posted in a while, but I still try to visit TPU from time to time.

I updated my den setup, and wanted to share some pics with you 

































I know it's a tight fit in that case for a couple 680s, but temps don't ever go higher than 83 degrees 

The rest of the surround setup is comprised of 4 more Klipsch icons bookshelf speakers for a fully 7.2 setup 











So please let me know what you guys think of this setup  it's nice to see you guys have kept up with your awesome rigs and also seeing some newcomers! cheers!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 10, 2013)

PC directly on the carpet? Do you not care about dust?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> PC directly on the carpet? Do you not care about dust?



I use compressed air to regularly clean the interior of the rig, and the H100 radiator is located outside the case, it has dust covers on both 120mm fans to prevent dust build up and my 3 yr. old from cutting his fingers as well


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot Damn 15th Warlock I have never been so jelly of someones setup, that looks awesome!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Hot Damn 15th Warlock I have never been so jelly of someones setup, that looks awesome!!



Thank you man, glad you like it


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad to hear from you Warlock and thanks for posting pics of your set-up
Love your speakers


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Glad to hear from you Warlock and thanks for posting pics of your set-up
> Love your speakers



Whoa! your a mod now! Congratulations man, you deserve it!

It really has been long since I visited the forums for the last time 

Thank you very much for your warm welcome and your comments, I'm glad to be back.


----------



## Symetrick (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely an amazing set up you have there Warlock. Is that just one room or is that your living room?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice choices all around Warlock. Looks great. I love the Klipsch's


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 10, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Hi guys, how have you all been?
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I still try to visit TPU from time to time.
> 
> ...




Awesome as always


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 11, 2013)

Symetrick said:


> Definitely an amazing set up you have there Warlock. Is that just one room or is that your living room?



Thank you! it's my game room, my den 



Jetster said:


> Nice choices all around Warlock. Looks great. I love the Klipsch's



Thanks Jester, I really like the fidelity of their acoustics, truly some of the best speakers around 



TacoTown said:


> Awesome as always



Thanks to all for your comments! I really appreciate it, it's nice to see all of you back, it really is


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 11, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Hi guys, how have you all been?
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I still try to visit TPU from time to time.
> 
> ...



Beautiful setup . I assume you use a controller when you play PC games?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 11, 2013)

techguy31 said:


> Beautiful setup . I assume you use a controller when you play PC games?



Thanks, I use the controller for a few games that don't require precision aiming like Skyrim and The Witcher 2, but in others like COD:BO2, FarCry3 and Crysis 3 beta I prefer using the G13 + mouse combo


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Hi guys, how have you all been?
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I still try to visit TPU from time to time.
> 
> ...



Question: what do you do and how do I do it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2013)

Not my PC ATM, but here is the keyboard wrist rest I made ATM.





















Made it using an oak ply bottom and a pine top for the wrist portion. Used scrap wood I had laying around in the garage. The stain is red mahogany. I'd say it came out decent for not doing 2+ sanding's between the poly coat.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2013)

sorry for the blur, but thought this was worth sharing.


had some issues where 1st video card would sag, causing PC to not boot - and second one sagged into PSU fan, causing some overheating/extra fan noise.


enter the solution:





and the final look (between cards, and on top of PSU)






and relevant to the thread, theres nothing like a shot of something so reflective you can see dirty laundry in the reflection


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2013)

Made some minor upgrades, I upgraded my 830's to 840 Pro's, and  my H100 is now rocking 2 SP120 (high performance edition)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 11, 2013)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img207/527/img1383fx.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img827/105/instillation032.jpg
> 
> ...


I see you bought a GPU with a side of a case. That Classified look's enormous in the prodigy.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I see you bought a GPU with a side of a case. That Classified look's enormous in the prodigy.



It is, my buddy has a picture of it sitting on his MX-11, I need to get hold of it so I can post it here.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 11, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> Not my PC ATM, but here is the keyboard wrist rest I made ATM.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130210/IMG_6732.jpg
> 
> ...



its a good idea xd i think to make one on my own too xd


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> Not my PC ATM, but here is the keyboard wrist rest I made ATM.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130210/IMG_6732.jpg
> 
> ...



Haha, I forgot about the custom keys you had made for it. Gotta say the "TaB" button is my favorite.


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2013)

New board.

Everything is fixed.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> sorry for the blur, but thought this was worth sharing.
> 
> had some issues where 1st video card would sag, causing PC to not boot - and second one sagged into PSU fan, causing some overheating/extra fan noise.
> 
> ...



Still rockin the HD5870's I see nice.... When you thinking of upgrading? 



HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130211/IMG_5228331.jpg



Very nice setup man Do those HD7970's get loud at all? Btw whats your i7 970 clocked at? 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img207/527/img1383fx.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img827/105/instillation032.jpg
> 
> ...



The more I see this case the more I want a Mini ITX build, & that GTX 680 is beastly, sleek build 



erocker said:


> New board.
> 
> Everything is fixed.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2013-02-11_14-00-05_70.jpg



Nice & clean, is that the board that just got reviewed by Wizzard?
Also, badarse blue truck on photobucket btw


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> New board.
> 
> Everything is fixed.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/2013-02-11_14-00-05_70.jpg



Your PC looks so clean!

Is it just the pic or is one of the tubes running to your CPU block a bit yellow?


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2013)

I think my cameraphone make it looks more yellow than it really is. It is an old piece of tubing though.



Lionheart said:


> Nice & clean, is that the board that just got reviewed by Wizzard?



No, that's the Extreme version and it was reviewed by cadaveca!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely ROG colour theme.


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok another update change my GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC MSI and now I have these SLI GTX 660 Ti OC Power Edition MSI


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 12, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> Ok another update change my GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC MSI and now I have these SLI GTX 660 Ti OC Power Edition MSI
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FO...2/DOMINATOR/Sistema2013/DSC03198 (Custom).JPG
> 
> ...



Excellent setup mate!! 

Clean and awesome looking, love the blue motif 

Good job on the cable management


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> Ok another update change my GTX 680 Twin Frozr III OC MSI and now I have these SLI GTX 660 Ti OC Power Edition MSI
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FO...2/DOMINATOR/Sistema2013/DSC03198 (Custom).JPG
> 
> ...



Fantastic Pictures!  Nice to see you have a helper.


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Excellent setup mate!!
> 
> Clean and awesome looking, love the blue motif
> 
> Good job on the cable management



Thanks men!!! what I can do more here in Central America is more difficult but thanks!


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Fantastic Pictures!  Nice to see you have a helper.



A great helper! my son!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my god, these last two days ... really impressive rigs and manual work.

Congrats to @15th_Warlock, @johnnyfiive, @HammerON, @[H]@RD5TUFF, @erocker and @Milton180 for those shiny babies. Nice to pass by and see all that beautiful job.

Keep up the good work guys 

PS: MOOOOOOAAAAAAAAARRRRR


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in a good rank in the list according 3DMark11 Guru3D!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 12, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> I'm in a good rank in the list according 3DMark11 Guru3D!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/Pscore.png



2 660ti's looks like a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> Not my PC ATM, but here is the keyboard wrist rest I made ATM.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130210/IMG_6732.jpg
> 
> ...



What keyboard is this??


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> What keyboard is this??



I remembered this, sometimes good retention isn't a curse

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2680433&postcount=21201


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I remembered this, sometimes good retention isn't a curse
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2680433&postcount=21201



Good GOD 140$?? nvm keep on my way.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 12, 2013)

Del Taco ~ Home Slice.... lmao.  xD


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

My first test in 3DMark 11 Fire Strike!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 12, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> My first test in 3DMark 11 Fire Strike!!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/Fire Strike.png



Pretty sure you wanted this thread instead...http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179767


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 12, 2013)

Transfered my rig over to a new Phantom 410 red case today, also installed Corsair CX 750w and 2nd Sapphire VaporX 7950. 

Here ya go


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

I made some speaker stands


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Transfered my rig over to a new Phantom 410 red case today, also installed Corsair CX 750w and 2nd Sapphire VaporX 7950.
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...



Is that saggage or just the angle of the camera?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2013)

Those cooling shrouds on the coolers are angled.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> Those cooling shrouds on the coolers are angled.



I see that, but the fans on the Noctua aren't.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Good GOD 140$?? nvm keep on my way.



Was $140 just for the keyboard. The custom key were another $50+. So worth it though.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

johnnyfiive said:


> Was $140 just for the keyboard. The custom key were another $50+. So worth it though.



But what is it?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> But what is it?



Yes?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 13, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> ....I updated my den setup, and wanted to share some pics with you ....



Little confused, are you running a X.3 setup?  I count two Klipsch Synergy ...10s (maybe 12s?), then another front firing on the left of the display....

Also, how big is that den area?  Interesting choice to run dual (at the very least) subs imo, any reasoning behind it?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 13, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I made some speaker stands
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130212/Capture020.jpg



XBMC is da bomb for HTPC and even better if you can get a remote control for it!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> XBMC is da bomb for HTPC and even better if you can get a remote control for it!



That is 11. Eden +Aeon Mq3 skin

My Remotes 
IOGear GKM571R Mini Keyboard
Logitech Harmony 650 Remote


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Is that saggage or just the angle of the camera?



definately just the angle, no sagging, will see if I can get a better shot 



erocker said:


> Those cooling shrouds on the coolers are angled.



It's definitely this, if you look at the PCB's of the cards they are straight.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 13, 2013)

My bedroom/file server pc amd 940@3.6ghz and a gtx260




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> My bedroom/file server pc amd 940@3.6ghz and a gtx260
> [url]http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7808/20130213142046.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That window shouldnt exist


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> definately just the angle, no sagging, will see if I can get a better shot



Sounds good, you have a much better look at them than I do.  It has noting to do with the shrouds, I'm looking at the PCB in relation to the MB, and lines on it as well as the space between you cpu cooler fans and the PCB.  Also, if you look in your first pic, the first card is missing a screw in the second PCI slot, so I thought that was the cause.  Those hold up a bunch of weight.

Great looking build, by the way


----------



## Siskods9 (Feb 13, 2013)

My rig... (not the greatest quality pics)

3 rads, single loop. This was my first experience with a Dremel. Next time I'm just going to buy something from CASELABS 

Specs:

i7-3930k @ 4.7 W/C with Swiftech Apogee HD +H20 320 EDGE HD
Rampage IV Formula (BIOS v3404)
16GB Corsair 1600MHz
2x Palit GTX 680 4GB w/ EK GTX+ blocks (313.96 Beta driver)
Intel 520 240GB x2 - RAID 0 (Intel RST v11.6.0.1030) TRIM working!
WD Caviar Black 2TB x4 - RAID 5 (Intel RST v11.6.0.1030)
CorsairAX1200 PSU 
Cooling - Single Loop (Swiftech H20 320 EDGE HD -> CPU -> Danger Den Black Ice II Pro -> Phobya 200mm -> GTX 680 SLI )
Bitspower fittings
Corsair 600T (Icy Dock MB974SP-B + Icy Dock MB994IPO-3SB)
DELL U2711
Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2013)

I managed to get another 3.5 drive in my HTPC so thats 3 TB + 64Gb SSD


----------



## coolfat (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's my rig..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 14, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Sounds good, you have a much better look at them than I do.  It has noting to do with the shrouds, I'm looking at the PCB in relation to the MB, and lines on it as well as the space between you cpu cooler fans and the PCB.  Also, if you look in your first pic, the first card is missing a screw in the second PCI slot, so I thought that was the cause.  Those hold up a bunch of weight.
> 
> Great looking build, by the way



Yea, I had another look at that 1st shot today, the whole shot is skewed (no tripod) gimme 5 lemme see if I can get one with the camera on a flat surface, I think that skews the whole pic tbh. 

And thanks 

Edit: somewhat better as the camera was rested on my sub, the coolers do really throw you off and with the slight tilt of the camera on the previous pic it did give it a warped look 






Just noticed my 2nd card "Sapphire" isn't lit up, anything to do with zero-core perhaps?


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

Just upgraded my RAM to 4x 4GB Corsair Dominator Plat 2133mhz 1.5v RAM and they look absolutely great in my rig.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 15, 2013)

Went and did a silly thing.  Just ordered a Samsung 840 500GB for $320.  Newegg weekend special.

Now I need to clean up my case finally and get it ready for the new arrival.

Will post pictures.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Easy fellas, how about you all post some pics and relax a bit.



Doctor's orders


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2013)

Alright folks. Just cleaned this thread of all non-pc pic related topics on this last page. Please keep on topic. It is pretty easy, post pics of your rigs


----------



## Meelobee (Feb 17, 2013)

*Project Inverted*

Here's my pc:
























































Buildlog here
Facebook here


----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 17, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Transfered my rig over to a new Phantom 410 red case today, also installed Corsair CX 750w and 2nd Sapphire VaporX 7950.
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...



Awesome rig! 
Can your CX 750 handle it? Probably my next buy.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 17, 2013)

Meelobee said:


> Here's my pc:
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/picture.php?albumid=1836&pictureid=31692
> 
> ...



Forgive my really lame response, but I just can't think of any other words. YOUR RIG IS JUST FREAKING COOOOOL!


----------



## Meelobee (Feb 17, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Awesome rig!
> Can your CX 750 handle it? Probably my next buy.



Oh yeah the psu is more than enough for the current setup. It has an Intel i3570K, 16Gb Corsair 2133Mhz ram & an Asus 670 GTX. Idle it draws about 90Watt, under load about 290Watt, so the psu is hardly stressed, in fact I've never seen the psu fan spin.. 



THE_EGG said:


> Forgive my really lame response, but I just can't think of any other words. YOUR RIG IS JUST FREAKING COOOOOL!


Thanks Egg


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2013)

Meelobee said:


> Here's my pc:
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/picture.php?albumid=1836&pictureid=31692
> 
> ...




The only one thing I don't get: no wheels? must be difficult to move. Otherwise


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Doctor's orders
> 
> http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6196/img1051vz.jpg




I hope your board doesn't get too hot! I did this once on an old Asus board and the back cpu socket area melted right through the foam and plastic. oops!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2013)

It's been running for 36 hours now and the foam looks fine *crosses fingers* Thankfully I'm using a Phenom X4 cooler so I guess it doesn't get that hot.


----------



## Sliver Victor (Feb 20, 2013)

Cooler is here. Colourcoded to match sleeving.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2013)

look what I got for $30. So I did some testing and my CM Hyper 212 EVO keeps it cooler. On prime95 78c EVO 74c  EDMark 11 69c EVO 66c   2500K @ 4.4


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2013)

I moved my Phenom II X4 into a case, I got tired of looking at that hot mess on the bench table.  






Thanks to Tt's generic case design this massive cooler with a 130mm fan will not allow the side panel to fit properly Lol!! but it's close. 






Front


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 21, 2013)

The V3 BE is a small case indeed [also as a budget case it lacks cable management] i have a hyper 212+ in one and its cutting it close with it


----------



## Techtu (Feb 21, 2013)

Taken this afternoon so not quite "your PC ATM"


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> The V3 BE is a small case indeed [also as a budget case it lacks cable management] i have a hyper 212+ in one and its cutting it close with it





Budget case is right! I bought the V3 for 40 bucks out the door. It definitely lacks in compatible space for certain components, but with some creativity, the cable management isn't too bad. 

For example, here is the same case with a little more patients and long black psu cables..


----------



## khemist (Feb 22, 2013)

Just need to get some light on the GPU now.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/2yov9lk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VgAGrVU.jpg
> 
> ...



Cooling with milk ftw


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2013)

That's not milk, and it took him a _looooooooooong_ time to fill the loop... :shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's not milk, and it took him a _looooooooooong_ time to fill the loop... :shadedshu



That poor pump must be working overtime then

I don't want to see the fillport....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's not milk, and it took him a _looooooooooong_ time to fill the loop... :shadedshu



You sure it isnt Cambodian breastmilk?


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You sure it isnt Cambodian breastmilk?









All right, you guys ain't working as a team. I'm gonna have to shut down the studio. The only way I'll reopen the studio is if you go up to the Bronx, and get me some breast milk from a Cambodian immigrant. 


Sorry for the shitty quality:


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## IINexusII (Feb 23, 2013)

my nice new XFX 7950 DD


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2013)

IINexusII said:


> my nice new XFX 7950 DD
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ciCCly4.jpg



XFX DD bros


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

don't you think the gpu and psu match cosmetically?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never seen a Direct CUII card so straight and level! You deserve some sort of prize for making that happen.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

its simple, when installing hold the card in place where needs to be mounted, with one hand use magnetic screwdriver and try not to drop screws into psu and tighten very very well in held position haha!

plus I haven't bent the power leads to get the side on (im too worried to damage my baby) so I guess its holding the card up......and thanks my address for such prize is........


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7905/photo0035i.jpg
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/6650/photo0037m.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1068/photo0036y.jpg
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4161/photo0038ee.jpg
> ...



nice & clean build, but do me a favor, hide those audio/IO/usb cables  @ 3rd image it´s like the missing dot on the "i"


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> nice & clean build, but do me a favor, hide those audio/IO/usb cables  @ 3rd image it´s like the missing dot on the "i"



hahaha mu psu is too big to put them anywhere I will try and put new pic up, only just woke up lol


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hahaha mu psu is too big to put them anywhere I will try and put new pic up, only just woke up lol



or u might try some of this Kick-Ass sleeves for your color sheme

http://de.mdpc-x.com/mdpc-sleeve/sleeve/sleeve-small-b-magic.htm


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

yea im planning on changing the led's in my fans to red, im getting a balck mobo, corsair (h100i maybe) more ripjawsx, spray my dvdrw, fan bracket black! last time I tried heatshrink I gave up and taped it all haha! red sata cables and like you said some red sleeves!  

well at least my mouse and keyboard are red lol


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea im planning on changing the led's in my fans to red, im getting a balck mobo, corsair (h100i maybe) more ripjawsx, spray my dvdrw, fan bracket black! last time I tried heatshrink I gave up and taped it all haha! red sata cables and like you said some red sleeves!
> 
> well at least my mouse and keyboard are red lol



take your time @ sleeving m8 for best results........


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

just bought asrock 990fx extreme 4 and new ram
and need some time to install it, maybe next week


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> just bought asrock 990fx extreme 4 and new ram
> and need some time to install it, maybe next week
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/IMG_20130224_103230.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/IMG_20130224_103256.jpg
> ...



nice  what CPU u gonna use on this mobo ?
as i see 1333Mhz u ain´t going on bulldozer / vishera based cpu .....
i´m on the extreme3 with FX-8350 atm


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> nice  what CPU u gonna use on this mobo ?
> as i see 1333Mhz u ain´t going on bulldozer / vishera based cpu .....
> i´m on the extreme3 with FX-8350 atm


i dunno, maybe im gonna move my phenom to it  im so tight in budget now


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> just bought asrock 990fx extreme 4 and new ram
> and need some time to install it, maybe next week
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/IMG_20130224_103230.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/IMG_20130224_103256.jpg
> ...



im getting mine tomorrow \m/


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> im getting mine tomorrow \m/



for this i walked from shop to shop, most of them had no stock for this
but i finally found it by accident


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/960/photo0039wv.jpg
> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5644/photo0041qw.jpg
> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4550/photo0043mi.jpg



 now u can go outside ............ 

nice mouse u have 

nice Job m8 !


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> now u can go outside ............
> 
> nice mouse u have
> 
> nice Job m8 !



hahaha do I get my pocket money as well??..............

thanks. 

would you think theres enough space for a second asus card?


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hahaha do I get my pocket money as well??..............
> 
> thanks.
> 
> would you think theres enough space for a second asus card?



i´m broke dude 

hmmmm the DCU2 uses 3 slots for mounting, i personally have no experience on chaining those cards, always bought "x2" Versions, on space between / airflow / temps.....
and that huge PSU u have 
atleast your current mobo won´t take it ......


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

that mouse looks uncomfortable


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> that mouse looks uncomfortable


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

awwww

ps: where is your start button?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> awwww
> 
> ps: where is your start button?



the mouse ate it........ windows 8 my friend!


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> that mouse looks uncomfortable



It 's like to have at hand a handful of pieces of plastic... I see nothing comfortable or ergonomic mouse that kind of :shadedshu


----------



## badtaylorx (Feb 24, 2013)

you see nothing because you do not look with open mind....

i really miss my rat 7..... traded it for a sensei.....big mistake


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

they are good, I just couldn't justify spending £80 on a mouse so got mouse and keyboard for that price lol! clever simple design!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 25, 2013)

oo look a package!

lets see whats inside (too excited, cant keep hand steady)















cant put it in right now. (pun intended)


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 25, 2013)

*Topic*

XPredator rig:
















fear the AMD armada


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/25022013143.jpg oo look a package!
> 
> lets see whats inside (too excited, cant keep hand steady)
> 
> ...



i wonder why they didn´t produce the Extreme4 in black ........ i hate that rainbow colored mobos


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 25, 2013)

i wish they would stick to only blue and chrome. or all black.


tbh i expected the plastic quality to be low. its actually good.


and i wanted some blue RAM.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/25022013143.jpg oo look a package!
> 
> lets see whats inside (too excited, cant keep hand steady)
> 
> ...



holy sh** i got the same plan got some vengeance and asrock 990fx, but i couldnt find an vengeance anywhere so i back to team elite


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/7196/photo0044m.jpg



 awww.. *meow*


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

hahaha the cat got the mouse (rat3)! thought id add to the cat thing on this forum lol


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 26, 2013)

My sons PC atm. Any day now will be pulling it all down and fitting a GA-EX58-UD5 , i7 920 , and 6GB of Ram. He should be happy with that little upgrade from what he has. EDIT: Will make sure to do the cables a little neater.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 26, 2013)

Craigleberry said:


> My sons PC atm. Any day now will be pulling it all down and fitting a GA-EX58-UD5 , i7 920 , and 6GB of Ram. He should be happy with that little upgrade from what he has. EDIT: Will make sure to do the cables a little neater.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/jordy pc.jpg



Aaahhhh  a zerotherm cooler .....my first ..high end  cpu cooler I could afford at the time  of my very first build..... I should get mine bronzed like baby shoes or something..... Oh such sweet memories


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 26, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> Aaahhhh  a zerotherm cooler .....my first ..high end  cpu cooler I could afford at the time  of my very first build..... I should get mine bronzed like baby shoes or something..... Oh such sweet memories



Haha I hang onto my oldies too. drives the missus nuts. I still have my old IFX-14 stashed away somewhere. Pitty its too big for this case as its a solid performer.


----------



## Kast (Feb 26, 2013)

My new mini itx setup for everyday use to take some of the load of my main rig. Gonna look for some itx cases later this week. Any recommendations other than the Prodigy ?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2013)

Lian Li makes a couple nice cases that will house a full-size PSU and four disk drives or more.  I have the PC=Q08 for my home server: one 5.25" bay and six 3.5" bays.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

Long story short my pc fell 5 feet did 2 flips and is fine




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## d1nky (Feb 26, 2013)

fine apart from the scuff and dent! was it plugged in? lucky not to snap connectors etc


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> fine apart from the scuff and dent! was it plugged in? lucky not to snap connectors etc


It fell mid game lol only the display port adapter is broken.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 26, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> It fell mid game lol only the display port adapter is broken.



lucky m8,

could come more worse :shadedshu


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## JNUKZ (Feb 26, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img41/385/sany0741.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img94/757/sany0764.jpg



Boa Máquina!


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 26, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> Boa Máquina!


Gets the job done.  











(Eu é que não tenho mais guito, senão...! lol)


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 26, 2013)

Kast said:


> My new mini itx setup for everyday use to take some of the load of my main rig.



Nifty purchase!, and the cooler, nice touch, dude!

With some many HDDs, I'd say go for Fractal Design Node 304 .You can't beat this minITX case HDDs space.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/25022013143.jpg oo look a package!
> 
> lets see whats inside (too excited, cant keep hand steady)
> 
> ...



Bout time you got a good board! LOL I joke with u!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 26, 2013)

no it WAS about time. oh and the voltages are stable yo! amd i mean like... a straight line on a 1sec polled curve :O






the left kink is for the cool and quiet.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2013)

My sons PC with the new hardware and a little cm. About to test now. Fingers crossed it works....( I changed my name too  )
Edit booted up activated windows checked and seen the i7 is only running 2 cores.  Will try reseating the cpu. Fixed , had to reset the cores on the O/S


----------



## pdimar1 (Feb 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/25022013143.jpg oo look a package!
> 
> lets see whats inside (too excited, cant keep hand steady)
> 
> ...



asrock did a horrible job on the color choice for the mobo, and they could have cleaned up the heatsink and make it look better


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2013)

Just a small teaser:
















More to come...


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 28, 2013)

Showoff


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Just a small teaser:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130227/DSC00189.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 28, 2013)

I just finished installing the 3770k into my new Source 210 and figure I'd get a picture:




Yes, that is a 750w PSU for a system with a 77w CPU, 1 HDD, and no GPU.  But it was very cheap, and the GS600 needs to be RMA'd.

I'm pleasantly surprised with how clean things turned out, given the mass of cables from the PSU


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Just a small teaser:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130227/DSC00189.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2013)

OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:




































Thanks for all your comments, and please let me know what you guys think


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to bother asking why your setup is so awesome.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



Bosslife.


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



DAYUM!!!  Benchies please 


Now can I have one of your 680s?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



I just don't get why we are still using those bulky DVI ports... They ruin a GFX cards aesthetics.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



I think your rig is amazing
What games are you going to be playing with this rig?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> DAYUM!!!  Benchies please
> 
> 
> Now can I have one of your 680s?



Thank you mate 

W1zz took care of all benchies already  but I can tell you this, Crysis 3 is finally fully playable maxed out at 5760x1080 w/TXAA enabled, my 680s would almost catch fire with those settings, it was a humbling experience 

I moved the 680s to my C2Q build, haven't tried it yet, but they might be severely bottlenecked by the CPU, will let you know if I decide to sell them 



Thrackan said:


> I just don't get why we are still using those bulky DVI ports... They ruin a GFX cards aesthetics.



Agreed, almost reminds me of some modern motherboards with parallel and serial ports 



HammerON said:


> I think your rig is amazing
> What games are you going to be playing with this rig?



Thank you so much, means a lot to me for you to say that 

Currently I'm completely dedicated to Crysis 3, but after I finish it I'll go back to completing the Dragonborn quest in Skyrim, maybe even some F1 2012 and Disshonored after that, so many good games I haven't finished yet... What are you currently playing? 

Once again, thanks to everybody for your comments, I really appreciate them


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 28, 2013)

I did some needed de-dusting and decided to take some pics


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 28, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I did some needed de-dusting and decided to take some pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8508.jpg


That GPU has an unusual flex to it, looks like some bow in the middle, may just be me. Also, I may recommend you take off the plastic covers on the crossfire connectors. I've heard stories about that plastic melting.
A very clean case, great cable management.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 28, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> That GPU has an unusual flex to it, looks like some bow in the middle, may just be me. Also, I may recommend you take off the plastic covers on the crossfire connectors. I've heard stories about that plastic melting.
> A very clean case, great cable management.



I think that is a lens warp, the second pic looks mighty straight.
Btw, how does plastic melt on an unused connector?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Feb 28, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> I think that is a lens warp, the second pic looks mighty straight.
> Btw, how does plastic melt on an unused connector?


That's just what I have heard, person that told me may have been wrong.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 28, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I did some needed de-dusting and decided to take some pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/4.jpg



I like the unique color of your fan grills, very different from what I've seen lately. Excellent cable management with zero dust.  Get's the job done!!


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 28, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I did some needed de-dusting and decided to take some pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8508.jpg



sweet & clean m8 !!


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 28, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> I did some needed de-dusting and decided to take some pics
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8508.jpg



Very nice that case is so inconspicuous from the outside  Very nice and clean.



Thrackan said:


> I think that is a lens warp, the second pic looks mighty straight.
> Btw, how does plastic melt on an unused connector?




Maybe heat transferred through the PCB also? if its just cheap plastic then it might only take a little heat to melt it?

EDIT:








































Well im as ready for crysis 3 as im going to be. Finally got my hands on a crossfire bridge and i have to say im very pleased with the results so far. Had to reinstall CCC to get it to turn crossfire on but its all good now. Metro 2033 with the single card i mas getting maximum about 39 and min around 23  FPS on high. Now i get about 46 min and 60 high, sometimes but not often going upto 80. Either way its much more fluid and makes the faster paced fighting scenes more fluid. Turned it up to very high and whilst Fraps reported average FPS of around 44 Movement was slow, it wasnt like a slide show it was fluid but it was like there was a delay, id move the mouse and half a second later the correct action would happen on screen.

Anyhoo im enjoying my first Crossfire so far.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



"- So let me get this straight....Just how much damage did we cause in the last purcahse? 
- 2000+ dollars worth of collateral damage...
- You are shitting me....
- Noope"


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> "- So let me get this straight....Just how much damage did we cause in the last purcahse?
> - 2000  dollars worth of collateral damage...
> - You are shitting me....
> - Noope"



slap, punch kick.....youre sleeping on the sofa!!


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

I got to sleeve and replace LEDs, get a new mobo where I can get to the ram slots haha and paint a few things!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I got to sleeve and replace LEDs, get a new mobo where I can get to the ram slots haha and paint a few things!
> http://imageshack.us/a/img545/5975/photo0053w.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img849/2793/photo0051d.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img171/7328/photo0049ab.jpg



looks like yoru motherboard has the same design as mine (including the ICs)





which explains why you too have bad VRM.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

yeaa im going to get some lil vram heatsinks and apply them to the vrms to see if it helps, until I get a new mobo. and if that's the pro, what the hell is different lol


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 28, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/IMG_6289.jpg
> 
> ...



Ahora si te pasastes!!!! sos un Salvaje LOL clase Maquina!!!! it was awesome wait you were doing a Titan GTX SLI ... Greetings friend!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought my 5970 was dead untill I fitted the stock cooler to it this morning and it sprung back to life.....


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

One of my fans died.., its time to bring out the "extra parts box"...

Oh my!


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> One of my fans died.., its time to bring out the "extra parts box"...
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMAG0412_zpsbb4481b5.jpg



FANtastic


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> One of my fans died.., its time to bring out the "extra parts box"...
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMAG0412_zpsbb4481b5.jpg


So uh, I'll take the lot for $20?


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> So uh, I'll take the lot for $20?



Your my biggest FAN!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2013)

my bag 'o fans was stolen  i got no spares now (some idiot was told that the fans were for expensive computer parts, and assumed the fans were expensive too)


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> my bag 'o fans was stolen  i got no spares now (some idiot was told that the fans were for expensive computer parts, and assumed the fans were expensive too)



Aww laame 

Don't worry dude... I GOT THIS


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Your my biggest FAN!



These puns are terrible, you should stop FANNING the flames.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2013)

feels like this conversation is just _spinning in circles_


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> my bag 'o fans was stolen  i got no spares now (some idiot was told that the fans were for expensive computer parts, and assumed the fans were expensive too)


could have thought it was full of noctua's and delta's?


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> feels like this conversation is just _spinning in circles_



Ok now its just getting blown out of proportion


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> feels like this conversation is just _spinning in circles_



It's like we're just blowing smoke in each other's face.



grunt_408 said:


> Ok now its just getting blown out of proportion



I agree, I think we should all cool down.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I agree, I think we should all cool down.



Need to _cool down_? I'm a fan of that! 



Lol, okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Need to _cool down_? I'm a fan of that!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, okay, I'll stop now.



I find the fact that you're stopping this pun thread quite _chilling_


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> I find the fact that you're stopping this pun thread quite _chilling_



I have to agree with you, although I would hate for our moderators to _catch wind_ of this whole incident, and then for things to get _blown_ out of proportion....

Sorry, I just couldn't help it, better go back to sleep now


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry to break-up the fun puns, but let's see some more pics please


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sorry to break-up the fun puns, but let's see some more pics please



there you go


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sorry to break-up the fun puns, but let's see some more pics please


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

A couple of my older rigs:





















Of course now:


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

Built this rig for my brother last year..


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_0134.jpg




woohooooo chaos


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

5 i7 920's crunching in 2010:


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> 5 i7 920's crunching in 2010:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/Mass computers.jpg



lol got an own power plant ?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Built this rig for my brother last year..
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMG_8706_zps0e3aef5b.jpg
> 
> ...



that's a nice case what is it??


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's a nice case what is it??




It's the NZXT M59, makes an excellent budget gaming case for the price.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> 5 i7 920's crunching in 2010:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/Mass computers.jpg



where the hell do you guys n gals get the money from ??? its depressing


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> One of my fans died.., its time to bring out the "extra parts box"...
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMAG0412_zpsbb4481b5.jpg



i have a thing for fans too XD


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 1, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> where the hell do you guys n gals get the money from ??? its depressing



Clinical studies. Easy money!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Clinical studies. Easy money!



That explains a whole lot more then just expensive computers


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 1, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> where the hell do you guys n gals get the money from ??? its depressing



i wondered too


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A couple of my older rigs:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_1132.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_0134.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/GTX 295.jpg
> ...



Gotta love those custom water loops!


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A couple of my older rigs:
> ......
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_5222.jpg



do this corsair fans have LED holes ?

(haha fans again)


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yeaa im going to get some lil vram heatsinks and apply them to the vrms to see if it helps, until I get a new mobo. and if that's the pro, what the hell is different lol



dont. i have checked the VRMs during stress test and only the top two get a little warm. rest stay cool. so its not a heat problem.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Built this rig for my brother last year..
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/IMG_8706_zps0e3aef5b.jpg
> 
> ...



haha took me a second to spot that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 1, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> built this rig for my brother last year..
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/img_8706_zps0e3aef5b.jpg
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## anonymous6366 (Mar 1, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> OK, more pics as promised, took me a while to put everything together:
> 
> Thanks for all your comments, and please let me know what you guys think





that is epic, those green cards the titans?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 1, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8187.jpg





SEXY!
Now make her get naked!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8187.jpg


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 1, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8187.jpg


Lovely Ikea Chair


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 1, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> SEXY!
> Now make her get naked!



Got it hot and bothered, too. 








ALMOSTunseen said:


> Lovely Ikea Chair



Close, but no.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

anonymous6366 said:


> that is epic, those green cards the titans?



You mean the LED letters? Yes, they also change the intensity depending on GPU usage 



cadaveca said:


> Got it hot and bothered, too.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8225054.jpg
> 
> ...



What a beautiful card! More pics please


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that's a nice case what is it??



Had one myself, really enjoyed the M59, shame NZXT never released a mid tower or full atx version of it as it was only MATX I would be all over it, and I don't do MATX these days unless I can help it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> do this corsair fans have LED holes ?
> 
> (haha fans again)



I don't believe they do...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm throwing together a build for my bro, though I'm really running out of desk space


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm throwing together a build for my bro, though I'm really running out of desk space
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_5229.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/IMG_5231.jpg
> ...



Nice Tie Fighter!  I have the Enterprise on top of my rig


----------



## d1nky (Mar 2, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> dont. i have checked the VRMs during stress test and only the top two get a little warm. rest stay cool. so its not a heat problem.



I burnt the tip of my finger on mine, mine get toasty lol but asus says it vrm protection


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> What a beautiful card! More pics please



The ASUS 7970 Brothers? Sure...ASUS HD 7970 Direct CUII TOP and ASUS HD 7970 Matrix Platinum...























I think the cooler is a bit bent:









TacoTown said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8187627.jpg





QUAK QUAK!!!


----------



## d1nky (Mar 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The ASUS 7970 Brothers? Sure...ASUS HD 7970 Direct CUII TOP and ASUS HD 7970 Matrix Platinum...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8191.jpg
> 
> ...



im officialy jealous, tbh I hate you lol!! that rog is hot and the 7970 is what I cant afford, while I write im hitting the keys haha! and this is what to monster cards look like together awwww........p.s if you don't know already im a fan boy of the asus hd directcuIIs


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 2, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> where the hell do you guys n gals get the money from ??? its depressing



Exact same thing I've been wondering for a while. I can barely afford to upgrade my old i7 960, while these guys are buying and selling parts left and right  YOU GUYS SHOULD SHARE  Im kidding


----------



## anonymous6366 (Mar 2, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> You mean the LED letters? Yes, they also change the intensity depending on GPU usage



That is ill dude!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The ASUS 7970 Brothers? Sure...ASUS HD 7970 Direct CUII TOP and ASUS HD 7970 Matrix Platinum...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8191.jpg
> 
> ...



will be interesting to see if the solder points for overvolting actually work on the matrix card, lol


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 2, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The ASUS 7970 Brothers? Sure...ASUS HD 7970 Direct CUII TOP and ASUS HD 7970 Matrix Platinum...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130301/DSCF8191.jpg
> 
> ...




pls do some AMDCPU /AMDGPU Test or i´ll kill that rubber ducky 






 hehe


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 2, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> YOU GUYS SHOULD SHARE  Im kidding



I'm not.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey, n3rdf1ght3r and Ste. You should be grateful for what you have. 

Here is my PC atm - www.Ihavenorigatall.com













Yes, that's right. I have nothing at the moment  lol bar an old single core laptop which can barely play Candycrush saga on fakebook. Oh dear......I have no hair left.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 2, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Hey, n3rdf1ght3r and Ste. You should be grateful for what you have.
> 
> Here is my PC atm - www.Ihavenorigatall.com





Dont get me wrong i am grateful for what i have  Took me a long time to build my computer up slowly to what it is.

If your desperate for a rig i have some old pentium 4 parts from my parents pc, enough for a full rig i can send your way at cost of shipping.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Mar 2, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Dont get me wrong i am grateful for what i have  Took me a long time to build my computer up slowly to what it is.
> 
> If your desperate for a rig i have some old pentium 4 parts from my parents pc, enough for a full rig i can send your way at cost of shipping.



 Hey, thanks for the offer geezer but I'm just whining  I'll be back in the game by Summer hopefully. Just got another job so it's a case of earning some pennies and getting the goodies when i can afford it.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 2, 2013)

lol pacman u never had hair look at ya avatar if u cant remember


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 2, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> Hey, thanks for the offer geezer but I'm just whining  I'll be back in the game by Summer hopefully. Just got another job so it's a case of earning some pennies and getting the goodies when i can afford it.



Well the offers there if things don't go according to plan


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 3, 2013)

Finally moved to a current gpu...













also upgraded my power supply to a CX500

almost forgot the speakers... a set of Klipsch ProMedia 2.1













you can see the new card installed in my pc in this pic


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 3, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> Finally moved to a current gpu...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50273&stc=1&d=1362295592
> 
> *you can see the new card installed in my pc in this pic*




I can barely see it  MORE PICS MORE PICS!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 3, 2013)

more pictures of the ASRock setup


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2013)

Now you need a better cooler DDD


----------



## d1nky (Mar 3, 2013)

yo ddd I got a spare gts450 lying about if you ever thought of a simple trade, so ya can do sli


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 3, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Now you need a better cooler DDD



yes, looking forward to the Hyper 212 EVO or the Hyper TX4!

mines a 95W CPU so it really doesnt need good cooling.



d1nky said:


> yo ddd I got a spare gts450 lying about if you ever thought of a simple trade, so ya can do sli



i'll keep that in mind! btw this gts 450 was generously given to me by a member on TPU.


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 3, 2013)

My new £275 case...


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 3, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> My new £275 case...
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...6-AF2E-3BC61229B1C5-1492-000001491D8146A7.jpg



micro or flex? dam thats small, or its just the picture..


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 3, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> micro or flex? dam thats small, or its just the picture..



What's small?


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 3, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> What's small?



your mainboard


----------



## syeef (Mar 3, 2013)

My Zalman 9900 MAX (2 months old) was vibrating like crazy so mounted it vertically and is finally silent... hope this is okay though.


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 3, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> your mainboard



Its classed as an E-ATX board..... So its not small, the case is just huge


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 3, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> Its classed as an E-ATX board..... So its not small, the case is just huge



I like big cases  , more room to spread things out.


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 4, 2013)

yea that case must be huge, more room to play with


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> My new £275 case...
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...6-AF2E-3BC61229B1C5-1492-000001491D8146A7.jpg


 that wouldn't be a vapor chill case would it


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> more pictures of the ASRock setup
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/03032013176.jpg
> 
> ...



nice build
but mine couldnt read my 460 right so i switch to 8600 for a while until i can figure out the err


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> nice build
> but mine couldnt read my 460 right so i switch to 8600 for a while until i can figure out the err



have you tried the other PCIe slots?


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 4, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> that wouldn't be a vapor chill case would it



No dude, it's a Little Devil PC-V10 with integrated phase change also built by Little Devil.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> No dude, it's a Little Devil PC-V10 with integrated phase change also built by Little Devil.
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...4-8E71-353D5504DB5E-5298-000007E01D91FEEC.jpg



sexy 

now give us some results


----------



## anoobarak (Mar 4, 2013)

How loud are those phase-change units?


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 4, 2013)

anoobarak said:


> How loud are those phase-change units?



Can't really say as quiet means different depending on the person.

I don't think its that bad, noticeable but not that bad but someone else might find it very loud.

There's always the option of putting sound proof foam on the panels.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

anoobarak said:


> How loud are those phase-change units?





antuk15 said:


> Can't really say as quiet means different depending on the person.
> 
> I don't think its that bad, noticeable but not that bad but someone else might find it very loud.
> 
> There's always the option of putting sound proof foam on the panels.



are the vibrations from the compressor tangible on the case ?
would love to see some temps, oc results .......


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> are the vibrations from the compressor tangible on the case ?
> would love to see some temps, oc results .......



Not any vibrations, just a slight hum from the  compressor.

Search HWBot for almighty15 and you see a few overclocks.

4.8Ghz on a Phenom 2 x6 @ -28c

5.5Ghz on a 2500k @ -30c

Those were/are my 24/7 over clocks.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> Not any vibrations, just a slight hum from the  compressor.
> 
> Search HWBot for almighty15 and you see a few overclocks.
> 
> ...



what are your pro / cons to it ? interesting due sweet oc/temps, to bad u cannot easy attach a gpu cooler (are there any)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> what are your pro / cons to it ? interesting due sweet oc/temps, to bad u cannot easy attach a gpu cooler (are there any)


I can tell you condensation is always something to stay on the look out for, even with insulation.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I can tell you condensation is always something to stay on the look out for, even with insulation.



on components (mb, cpu, gpu....) 
or in compressor area ? never dealt with it that´s why asking 
but from it´s construction it seems easier and nicer as rad/pump combination
atleast the price of 

$899.99 

Evaporator CPU / GPU Cooling Unit

is something to think about instead going 
rad/pumps/tube/fittings you are almost same price ..... hmmmmmmmm 


what about stability, refill, long-life cycle ?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> on components (mb, cpu, gpu....)
> or in compressor area ? never dealt with it that´s why asking
> but from it´s construction it seems easier and nicer as rad/pump combination
> atleast the price of
> ...


You can get frost forming inside the socket, on the backplate, you can get it forming around the cpu socket and dripping onto the GPU.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You can get frost forming inside the socket, on the backplate, you can get it forming around the cpu socket and dripping onto the GPU.



hmmm if im isolating the parts... it might break the mod itself...... 
nice toy but to intensiv maintenance, i think.....
sh*t, i´d love to play with it


----------



## d1nky (Mar 4, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> Not any vibrations, just a slight hum from the compressor.
> 
> Search HWBot for almighty15 and you see a few overclocks.
> 
> ...



pardon me you just say minus temps?? JEEZ! condensation, ice and snow?! that's cool as fuck, literally! just a question I thought components etc shouldn't run at minus temps due to electronic thing (I read somewhere), they need a certain level of heat to perform at its optimum! btw nice build


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> pardon me you just say minus temps?? JEEZ! condensation, ice and snow?! that's cool as fuck, literally! just a question I thought components etc shouldn't run at minus temps due to electronic thing (I read somewhere), they need a certain level of heat to perform at its optimum! btw nice build


It's only when you get really low down(-100~-200) that you get the components "Freezing" (Awful pun). The overclocking lingo for this is the "Cold Bug" .Although When you're booting the PC, it cannot be too cold, otherwise it will not POST.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> have you tried the other PCIe slots?



yeah, ive tried the other slot, use the latest bios and reinstall os
but so far got no luck, then i tried my old 8600gt. it run nicely :shadedshu
so i assume the slot is ok. but its kinda weird for me


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> what are your pro / cons to it ? interesting due sweet oc/temps, to bad u cannot easy attach a gpu cooler (are there any)



*Pro's* 

Stupid overclocks
E-Peen
Chips last longer as the cold reduces electron migration

*Con's*
Power comsumption
Price
Noise ( Depends on the person though )



ALMOSTunseen said:


> I can tell you condensation is always something to stay on the look out for, even with insulation.



Not really



n0tiert said:


> on components (mb, cpu, gpu....)
> or in compressor area ? never dealt with it that´s why asking
> but from it´s construction it seems easier and nicer as rad/pump combination
> atleast the price of
> ...



Waste of money



ALMOSTunseen said:


> You can get frost forming inside the socket, on the backplate, you can get it forming around the cpu socket and dripping onto the GPU.



If you get that then you're doing somthing wrong



d1nky said:


> pardon me you just say minus temps?? JEEZ! condensation, ice and snow?! that's cool as fuck, literally! just a question I thought components etc shouldn't run at minus temps due to electronic thing (I read somewhere), they need a certain level of heat to perform at its optimum! btw nice build



Transisters perform much better in cold conditions



ALMOSTunseen said:


> It's only when you get really low down(-100~-200) that you get the components "Freezing" (Awful pun). The overclocking lingo for this is the "Cold Bug" .Although When you're booting the PC, it cannot be too cold, otherwise it will not POST.



Cold bugs are pretty much a thing of the past, AMD chips don't cold bug and Intel are getting much much better in that regard too.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 4, 2013)

that put that straight lol


----------



## Ze (Mar 4, 2013)

That Little Devil case, holy crap.

My daily for the past year. I should clean the fans soon, lol. Sorry about the crappy pictures :c


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 4, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> No dude, it's a Little Devil PC-V10 with integrated phase change also built by Little Devil.
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...4-8E71-353D5504DB5E-5298-000007E01D91FEEC.jpg


That's a badass case you got there 



Ze said:


> That Little Devil case, holy crap.
> 
> My daily for the past year. I should clean the fans soon, lol. Sorry about the crappy pictures :c
> 
> ...


Looks great , ....but the gpu's shroud .... what, where


----------



## Ze (Mar 4, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> but the gpu's shroud .... what, where



Yea... it ran away


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 4, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> That's a badass case you got there
> 
> 
> Looks great , ....but the gpu's shroud .... what, where



Shrouds are too mainstream


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 5, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Shrouds are too mainstream



Yeah!! and they restrict airflow  yeah... yeah that's it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 5, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> My new £275 case...
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...6-AF2E-3BC61229B1C5-1492-000001491D8146A7.jpg



Man that case looks huge!! Must be as big as a fridge, and much cooler too...

I hope one day phase cooling becomes affordable enough, don't see that happening any time soon though, thanks for the pic


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 5, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> No dude, it's a Little Devil PC-V10 with integrated phase change also built by Little Devil.
> 
> http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums...4-8E71-353D5504DB5E-5298-000007E01D91FEEC.jpg



ahhhh true im an idiot shoulda remembered VPC has its unit in the top :shadedshu

looks bloody nice though hows it run


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 5, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> ahhhh true im an idiot shoulda remembered VPC has its unit in the top :shadedshu
> 
> looks bloody nice though hows it run



Awesome!!

Motherboard is gone now as I'm putting a 2500k in it but I'll try and make a video of it for everyone.


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 5, 2013)

Some more phase cooling love form me 

This is why you must insulate your motherboard, pure ice build up ( It's completely harmless due to using liquid tape )






Starting to overclock my 2500k ( almighty15 _is_ me before anyone says anything )






Boring..






A little bit better....






Much better...






Cropped shot of AIDA monitoring software






Mr. Frosty






My other beast


----------



## Ze (Mar 5, 2013)

I want those temps :'(


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/...Li Build/7898b68ddc2e363728612c2186ff8b0b.jpg



What car is that?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 5, 2013)

that's seriously cool as fuck!!! pun kinda intended!


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 5, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> What car is that?



John Cooper Mini


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 5, 2013)

here's some better pics with the card installed











sorry they're not very clear... my new phone's camera doesn't focus very well.

A benchmark... settings used and temps before running






temps after running and switching to windowed mode (800x600)...






Results...


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> John Cooper Mini
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/338766_372576806142345_460702306_o.jpg



That is gorgeous, proper british car, better then the excuse for cars on the roads now. Give me a Ford Capri any day. Your sills and floor pan still intact though?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 6, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> That is gorgeous, proper british car, better then the excuse for cars on the roads now. Give me a Ford Capri any day. Your sills and floor pan still intact though?



dito! i like the fact that next door has a mini, i think not (midi)! and looking at the trim under wheel arch id say theyre and a lot of work went into keeping it or restoring it like that!


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and looking at the trim under wheel arch id say theyre and a lot of work went into keeping it or restoring it like that!



Thats why i asked. A mini with fully intact sills and arches is a rare thing


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 6, 2013)

The Mini has no rust any where, full resto + wax oil all over to maximise protection.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 6, 2013)

here's some overclock results


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2013)

_PC from my past!_


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 6, 2013)

Cleaning up da rig:






1 year running , not that much dust.......

the Primochill PC ICE color in res is gone, all tubes are red/black......


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 6, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Cleaning up da rig:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130306/P1010003.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats one thing i don't envy about Water Cooling is the amount of effort it must take to take the rig apart to clean.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 6, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> John Cooper Mini
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/338766_372576806142345_460702306_o.jpg



nice mini!


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 6, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Thats one thing i don't envy about Water Cooling is the amount of effort it must take to take the rig apart to clean.



yeah, true ! 

this allInOne H100i supprised me....  but 

*"real men have real watercooling" *


----------



## d1nky (Mar 6, 2013)

ah shit notiert,



n0tiert said:


> "real men have real watercooling"



i just decided not to bother with the hassle of water..... and now you tell me!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2013)

Thick ass aluminum Banchetto 101!!!!


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 6, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Thick ass aluminum Banchetto 101!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130306/DSC06840.jpg


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 7, 2013)

99 1/2 wont do............










almost ready.......


----------



## khemist (Mar 7, 2013)

Added another 120mm radiator.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 7, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130306/thatshot451.jpg


oh god


ensabrenoir said:


> 99 1/2 wont do............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that on the front of the case?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

my second GTX680 (the one at the bottom) just arrived earlier today.

Since i had my case open I thought i might as well let you guys have a peek under the hood.

Its really nothing special at all. Theres a few things i need to get such as a smaller case - Define XL is a cool case, great air flow but its a juggernaut.

as you can see ive managed to move my Antec 920 to the front of the case. Behind the door there is a Corsair SP120 that feeds cool air directly to the 920 which has 2 scythe typhoons in push/pull.
This makes sure that it does suck up any recycled hot air from my GPUs so it keeps them cooler as well as helping channel and direct all the hot air that rises to the 140mm and 180mm fan at the back and out of the case.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/SDC10453_zpsa2113cf6.jpg
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/SDC10454_zps7d1f8e09.jpg
> 
> ...


That was quick shipping.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

It wasnt so bad actually seeing as i ordered it about 3am wednesday morning - Next day delivery ftw.

There are a handful of good retailers here in the UK that will continue to take orders for next day shipping up until 11-11.30pm which is great. I didnt meet the cut off time for the Wednesday delivery but it doesnt really matter.

What matters now is that I have absolutely no trouble cranking everything upto ultra. I have all if not 99% of the settings in Arma III alpha maxed but the game scales terrible with SLi but its still a big improvement over a single 680. other games that ran a little rough was Guildwars 2 - everything is just smooth like butter. maxed out and getting almost 300fps where a single 680 chugged along at 60 and dropped to 30fps.

Ive not tried BF3 in SLi yet but the game was still smoother even with 1 680.


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 7, 2013)

2500k waiting for some phase change abuse


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 7, 2013)

antuk15 said:


> 2500k waiting for some phase change abuse
> 
> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp166/almighty151986/IMG_20130307_204836.jpg










2500k waiting to chill out


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 8, 2013)

I liked blue in the past apparently,... 
i could have done some cable management too..


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 8, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Thick ass aluminum Banchetto 101!!!!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130306/DSC06840.jpg



i really like that cooler, SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> i really like that cooler, SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X



wanna buy it?


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 8, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> wanna buy it?



ha, thanks, but no thanks, i already have a v6 gt block so


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 9, 2013)

My 5970 is borked again so for now running old 4850


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 12, 2013)

_4 days of down time on PC ATM ??!!! No Way Lets bridge the gap shall we..._ 

*This is Fynn the kitten guarding my girlfriends rig.*


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 12, 2013)

when everybody run high end cards in SLI or crossfire, i run 5570 in crossfire
but thats fine i seldom gaming


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 12, 2013)

ahh thats a damn fine board you got there


----------



## fredz77 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys, this is my rig. 




Specs:
ASRock Z68 Ext4 G3
Core i5 2500K
Corsair H100
Corsair Dominator Platinum - 8Gb
SLI - Asus GTX 670 DCII-T
Ocz Vertex 4 - 128Gb + Seagate Barracuda Green - 1.5Tb
Antec TP-750
Corsair Obsidian 650D


----------



## d1nky (Mar 12, 2013)

nice build.......those heat pipes look good with that board!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 12, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130312/```2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130312/554902_224918747654099_2015677845_n.jpg
> when everybody run high end cards in SLI or crossfire, i run 5570 in crossfire
> but thats fine i seldom gaming




I am curious, how do these cards crossfire without the use of a bridge?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 12, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I am curious, how do these cards crossfire without the use of a bridge?



Software. All of the data that is normally sent through the bridge is instead sent through the PCIE bus.


----------



## angryblanket (Mar 12, 2013)

My baby Hillary, gotta take some pics with the GPU in


----------



## erocker (Mar 13, 2013)

I picked up some new Monsoon (ModMyCase carbon fiber) fittings and some black tubing. Also got a red 24 pin cable.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 13, 2013)

Carbon fiber fittings you say? Now that is fancy in the pancy


----------



## HammerON (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## ErebusRAWR (Mar 13, 2013)

*Mb*

Hey guys,i have i5 2500k and i am planning to oc it,in a few days my asus gtx 670 is coming and i dont will my mobo(msi z68a g43 g3) be good enough,if u think it will not i am buying asrock z77 extreme4.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 13, 2013)

ErebusRAWR said:


> Hey guys,i have i5 2500k and i am planning to oc it,in a few days my asus gtx 670 is coming and i dont will my mobo(msi z68a g43 g3) be good enough,if u think it will not i am buying asrock z77 extreme4.



Board should be fine.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2013)

Got my 7970 back on water


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I am curious, how do these cards crossfire without the use of a bridge?



yeah, low end card could utilize pciex only to run crossfire, thats why low end cards have no bridge connector


----------



## Kast (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## xxdozer322 (Mar 15, 2013)

fredz77 said:


> Hi guys, this is my rig.
> [url]http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8658/editnew.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Specs:
> ...



ahhhh i envy you, soo nice and clean. LOVE IT


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Got my 7970 back on water
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2935.jpg



The monsoon fittings look so good.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Got my 7970 back on water
> 
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2935.jpg



Bow-chicka-bow-wow


----------



## Milton180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Some Cable Sleeving in my RIG!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 16, 2013)

Got some new fans in the front(CM Sickleflows) and a fan controller(Bitfenix Recon)




Both of my H100's fans had this all over the rim of the shroud, it was almost like water. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Milton180 (Mar 16, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Got some new fans in the front(CM Sickleflows) and a fan controller(Bitfenix Recon)
> http://i.imgur.com/3J9jBUW.jpg
> Both of my H100's fans had this all over the rim of the shroud, it was almost like water. Anyone know what it is?
> http://i.imgur.com/vwuqRLE.jpg




Relax is Coil oil is like it happened to me with these fans Corsair


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 16, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Got some new fans in the front(CM Sickleflows) and a fan controller(Bitfenix Recon)
> http://i.imgur.com/3J9jBUW.jpg
> Both of my H100's fans had this all over the rim of the shroud, it was almost like water. Anyone know what it is?
> http://i.imgur.com/vwuqRLE.jpg



check if the fan screws didn´t mess up the rad fins.....


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 16, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> check if the fan screws didn´t mess up the rad fins.....


That was the first thing I did. The screws barely went past the shroud. As the previous person said It must just be oil.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> That was the first thing I did. The screws barely went past the shroud. As the previous person said It must just be oil.



No is not oil, you dont see any leak coming from the back center of the fans where suppose to be the oil  that lubricates fan rotors.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2013)

its just lube. be sure to clean it off as it attracts gunk.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

did you taste it or smell it ? Because if is water leak you can smell it.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 16, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> did you taste it or smell it ? Because if is water leak you can smell it.


Smelt like nothing, didn't taste because of glycol in h100 Fluid.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is my PC, just cleaned it.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 16, 2013)

MustangGT2142 said:


> Here is my PC, just cleaned it.
> http://shrani.si/f/3o/rg/4CQnK7pC/20130316161710.jpg
> http://shrani.si/f/3J/OD/3dBno20I/20130316161353.jpg
> http://shrani.si/f/3Q/fF/2ZhyWwb4/20130316161425.jpg
> ...



love that case!!


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

MustangGT2142 why you use three different fans ? This fuck up your color scheme !


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Got some new fans in the front(CM Sickleflows) and a fan controller(Bitfenix Recon)
> http://i.imgur.com/3J9jBUW.jpg
> Both of my H100's fans had this all over the rim of the shroud, it was almost like water. Anyone know what it is?
> http://i.imgur.com/vwuqRLE.jpg



You can wipe some of it off with a clean finger, then rub it on a plain white piece of paper.  Should be able to tell at that point if it's watery or oil.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

Trying some new paste


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> You can wipe some of it off with a clean finger, then rub it on a plain white piece of paper.  Should be able to tell at that point if it's watery or oil.


Must not have been water, otherwise it would have evaporated by now. I just tried that. Turned the paper a bit clear, which proves it should be oil.


----------



## khemist (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2013)

MustangGT2142 said:


> Here is my PC, just cleaned it.
> http://shrani.si/f/3o/rg/4CQnK7pC/20130316161710.jpg
> http://shrani.si/f/3J/OD/3dBno20I/20130316161353.jpg
> http://shrani.si/f/3Q/fF/2ZhyWwb4/20130316161425.jpg
> ...



Those pics are unnecessarily huge.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 17, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> MustangGT2142 why you use three different fans ? This fuck up your color scheme !


Actually there are five different fans, there is one is the front also. I know they aren't perfect, but they get the job done. 



MT Alex said:


> Those pics are unnecessarily huge.


Fixed


----------



## khemist (Mar 18, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Those pics are unnecessarily huge.



Most people post massive pictures on here for some reason.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Trying some new paste
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130316/Capture002.jpg



I used GC-extreme a few years ago and got excellent results when compared to AS5 and MX-2. Good stuff! 




khemist said:


> Most people post massive pictures on here for some reason.



I like the large res pics so I zoom in and check out the hidden details of other builds, especially cable management skills. Though I am usually browsing TPU at home on my 32" monitor. I could see big pic uploads being a pain when browsing from a phone or tablet.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 18, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> big pic uploads being a pain when browsing from a phone or tablet.



I made the big mistake of opening this thread on the iPhone app, won't be doing that again....


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 18, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> Some Cable Sleeving in my RIG!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35258706/FO...tema2013/Cable Sleeving/DSC00069 (Custom).JPG
> 
> ...


sweet lawd of cleanliness


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 18, 2013)

This is a shaky hand cheap phone photo of my machine


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> This is a shaky hand cheap phone photo of my machine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130318/pc.jpg



Gainward are probably my favourite GPU manufacturer


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gainward are probably my favourite GPU manufacturer



I have no complaints, although in my CoolerMaster Silencio 550 card with a blow out cooler would be a better choice. GPU and SSD are going to be my next upgrades.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> I have no complaints, although in my CoolerMaster Silencio 550 card with a blow out cooler would be a better choice. GPU and SSD are going to be my next upgrades.



SSD is a legit choice for upgrades, I owned 2 GTX 570's (gainward) and they were pretty baller. They're still running like champs in my friends machine at 975mhz core.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2013)

My XSPC RX240 kit got here today and I have a CM692 coming probably Wednesday or Thursday, so my 3930k rig is going to see a pretty big transformation come this weekend


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My XSPC RX240 kit got here today and I have a CM692 coming probably Wednesday or Thursday, so my 3930k rig is going to see a pretty big transformation come this weekend



Pics or it didn't happen 

Did you go through NewEgg for the 20% discount on the case 

P.S> Keep a close watch on all of the barb fittings.... from what I've heard they tend to loosen and leak fairly easily!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

And my setup at my desk:


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/teh_secks.jpg
> 
> And my setup at my desk:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/my_desk.jpg



Awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Did you go through NewEgg for the 20% discount on the case
> 
> P.S> Keep a close watch on all of the barb fittings.... from what I've heard they tend to loosen and leak fairly easily!



Wait, like, just spontaneously loosen?  I didn't see that anywhere 
Source? 
I'll make sure to get them extra-tight with pliers.

Pics tomorrow--too busy tonight 

And yes, case is from Newegg, $80 including shipping 

I expect to have time on Thursday night to assemble the loop and do leak-testing, and then actually WC the system Friday afternoon.


----------



## Norton (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Wait, like, just spontaneously loosen?  I didn't see that anywhere
> Source?
> I'll make sure to get them extra-tight with pliers.



Check the conclusion on this review:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5093/xspc_raystorm_750_rx360_liquid_cooling_kit_review/index12.html

Not sure if pliers will help... just be wary of the possibility and double/triple check for leaks


----------



## xxdozer322 (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/teh_secks.jpg
> 
> and my setup at my desk:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/my_desk.jpg



bosslife.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/teh_secks.jpg
> 
> And my setup at my desk:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/my_desk.jpg



Your desk setup is so clean, so hip! 

What size tubing is that btw?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/teh_secks.jpg
> 
> And my setup at my desk:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/my_desk.jpg



Not a fan of multimonitors but that chair, looks very comfortable


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/teh_secks.jpg
> 
> And my setup at my desk:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130319/my_desk.jpg



those are some sexy fan mounts on the rad!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check the conclusion on this review:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5093/xspc_raystorm_750_rx360_liquid_cooling_kit_review/index12.html
> 
> Not sure if pliers will help... just be wary of the possibility and double/triple check for leaks



Basically, if you use barbs that come from XSPC, yes they will loosen up on their own from just a bit of twist in the tubing. I was able to take pliers and bury them into the radiator to get that to stop happening, where most other barb and o-ring combinations should not show the same thing. When I use my own parts, such as Bitspower fittings and Fatboy barbs, I did not have the same issues as what I saw with the XSPC stuff on the XSPC radiator.


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 20, 2013)

All that remains is swapping out the fans to white bladed ones and sleeving the PSU. A black interior does the A71F so much more glory don't you guys agree?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Check the conclusion on this review:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5093/xspc_raystorm_750_rx360_liquid_cooling_kit_review/index12.html
> 
> Not sure if pliers will help... just be wary of the possibility and double/triple check for leaks





sneekypeet said:


> Basically, if you use barbs that come from XSPC, yes they will loosen up on their own from just a bit of twist in the tubing. I was able to take pliers and bury them into the radiator to get that to stop happening, where most other barb and o-ring combinations should not show the same thing. When I use my own parts, such as Bitspower fittings and Fatboy barbs, I did not have the same issues as what I saw with the XSPC stuff on the XSPC radiator.





Can you guys suggest some new reasonably cheap fittings that would work better for me?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2013)

All I have ever used was Bitspower fittings and Fatboy barbs or what comes with the kits (IE Swiftech or EK). Any of them should work fine even just finger tight, just something with the XSPC design that just turning the block to mount it to the CPU was enough to make the fitting back out enough to leak.

You can also wrench in the fittings that come with the XSPC, but you may flake the plating and have fun removing them later down the line.


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 20, 2013)

Crazykenny said:


> All that remains is swapping out the fans to white bladed ones and sleeving the PSU. A black interior does the A71F so much more glory don't you guys agree?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130320/886363_548540391852412_568623761_o.jpg
> 
> ...



I've heard that the Radiator/Reservoir of AIO's should be mounted with the hoses down- if possible. In order to let any accidental bubbles go up and not affect the work of the device. But I don't own one to see for myself.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All I have ever used was Bitspower fittings and Fatboy barbs or what comes with the kits (IE Swiftech or EK). Any of them should work fine even just finger tight, just something with the XSPC design that just turning the block to mount it to the CPU was enough to make the fitting back out enough to leak.
> 
> You can also wrench in the fittings that come with the XSPC, but you may flake the plating and have fun removing them later down the line.



So should I go ahead and order half a dozen of these?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Your desk setup is so clean, so hip!
> 
> What size tubing is that btw?



It's only clean for the pic.   I took some parts off the desk so I could move the return on the right side, and snapped a pic while it was still empty.

The tubing is Primochill 1/2" ID 3/4" OD.  I like the thick-wall stuff so much better for bends than the thin-walled type (kinks less), but you have to have the right fittings for it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 20, 2013)

i always envy how most of the computers here are so dust free....


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine's pretty dusty and can use a good cleaning, but not anywhere near the dusty that your rigs can be.  Different environments, different parts of the world, different kinds of dust.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So should I go ahead and order half a dozen of these?



You may get away with buying thicker o-rings for the XSPC ones, but yeah I would just get those fatboys.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> You may get away with buying thicker o-rings for the XSPC ones, but yeah I would just get those fatboys.



Is there anything other than those fittings that I will need to make my loop a success?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is there anything other than those fittings that I will need to make my loop a success?



Liquid.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Liquid.



I have a gallon of distilled water from Harris Teeter and a bottle of Dead Water.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Distilled water, no direct sunlight on the loop, avoid tight bends in the loop.  Double-check your connections before firing it up and let it leak test for a while before you power on the system for good.  Distilled water should be non-conductive, as it's usually the minerals in the water that make it conduct electricity.  Most spills can be cleaned up and dried off without ruing hardware.

There was one time I bought a used Danger Den block that had the O-rings go bad on them.  It ended up dripping distilled water mixed with antifreeze on the back of my video card (IIRC Radeon 1900XTX AGP) and into the AGP slot.  The system was running fine until the BIOS died on the DFI mobo (common issue in the NF2 days).  I got the BIOS replaced and she was up and running again.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 20, 2013)

Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (4.5 OC)
Asus Z77 Sabertooth
Corsair H80i Hydro Series
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB
2x GeForce GTX 670 FTW+ 4GB SLI
Intel 335 Series Jay Crest 240GB SSD/2 TB Seagate Barracuda
2 x ASUS Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P
Antec DF-85 Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Corsair HX Series HX750 750W
Windows 7 Home Premium 
Here's a few crummy pics, Haha the water cooler has finger prints all over it


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice hardware.  You could probably do with a visit over here.

Seeing the two mice makes me think of this:

KAYAK Roommates - YouTube


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Nice hardware.  You could probably do with a visit over here.
> 
> Seeing the two mice makes me think of this:
> 
> KAYAK Roommates - YouTube



Hey i took your advice on the cable management does this look a little better?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Hey i took your advice on the cable management does this look a little better?


Looks so much better. Not a birds nest of extra cable lengths anymore.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Looks so much better. Not a birds nest of extra cable lengths anymore.


 Cheers!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Hey i took your advice on the cable management does this look a little better?



That does your rig much more justice.  Nice job.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That does your rig much more justice.  Nice job.



Haha, thanks man i appreciate it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Distilled water, no direct sunlight on the loop, avoid tight bends in the loop.  Double-check your connections before firing it up and let it leak test for a while before you power on the system for good.  Distilled water should be non-conductive, as it's usually the minerals in the water that make it conduct electricity.  Most spills can be cleaned up and dried off without ruing hardware.
> 
> There was one time I bought a used Danger Den block that had the O-rings go bad on them.  It ended up dripping distilled water mixed with antifreeze on the back of my video card (IIRC Radeon 1900XTX AGP) and into the AGP slot.  The system was running fine until the BIOS died on the DFI mobo (common issue in the NF2 days).  I got the BIOS replaced and she was up and running again.



Thanks!  My plan is to assemble the system in the case, measure & cut tubing, remove system from case, re-assemble loop in case, fill, and then run with an external PSU for at least twelve hours (longer if any issues).  Then once everything seems to work fine, I'll re-assemble the system, fire up the loop, and provided nothing has gone wrong, then finally fire up the system.  I certainly don't want to kill this new system 

And it won't be in the sunlight--should be in a darker corner of the room


----------



## t_ski (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Hey i took your advice on the cable management does this look a little better?



Yep, much better.  There's always more that can be done, even on my rig.  It's a matter of how much time you have to put into it.  I've only managed what you can see, and the rest is OK.



[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  My plan is to assemble the system in the case, measure & cut tubing, remove system from case, re-assemble loop in case, fill, and then run with an external PSU for at least twelve hours (longer if any issues).  Then once everything seems to work fine, I'll re-assemble the system, fire up the loop, and provided nothing has gone wrong, then finally fire up the system.  I certainly don't want to kill this new system
> 
> And it won't be in the sunlight--should be in a darker corner of the room



Sounds good. 

Pro tip: if you're going to run the loop outside the case for leaks, set everything on newspaper.  Even if there was a slight leak and it dried before you could fine it, the paper will be wrinkled where the leak was.

I would recommend an additional hour or so in the case when you get it reinstalled, just to make sure that nothing came loose.


----------



## KittyAssassin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Here is mine *

C70 Case 
Modified RGB wireless strip lighting with remote and some fans


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome to TPU!!!
Nice rig, but take off the side panel so we can see the innards please


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are some pics of my 'new' rig courtesy of MoonPig who didnt need that un-godly amount of power at his finger tips (nor do i for that matter - but it was an offer in a million years i couldnt refuse) 
















Apart from a new board, CPU, Ram and Corsair H80i - everything is still the same way I left it as the last pic.

Im supposed to be working on getting all the cables hidden and tied away, I started the task but i ended up sorting out all my software first.

No overclock just yet as im still making it battleworthy, but I will get around to it later this week when im off work.

Ive already taken an extra 2-3days off just for the swap between me and MoonPig as my dad is away and theres no one else at home to accept the delivery.

I got work tomorrow so I will probably leave overclocking this beast until the weekend.

- Aptly renamed 'Rapture X' {Moonpig Edition} (Full specs are on the left)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Here are some pics of my 'new' rig courtesy of MoonPig who didnt need that un-godly amount of power at his finger tips (nor do i for that matter - but it was an offer in a million years i couldnt refuse)
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/SDC10456_zps52cd1610.jpg
> 
> ...



nice cooler mounting! Where did you get those brackets?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2013)

Heh, I got them from a shop here in the UK. The H80i is so much bigger then my Antec 920 that i couldnt mount it at the back like I originally planned to due to the top 180mm causing a little obstruction. 

I was wondering if i should buy a new case but I didnt do anything about it.

If i was gonna go with the newer version of the Define XL i would have got a H100i instead, then again i want to go back to a windowed case so Im looking at some like a Corsair 650D or 800D but the 800D is too expensive


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heh, I got them from a shop here in the UK. The H80i is so much bigger then my Antec 920 that i couldnt mount it at the back like I originally planned to due to the top 180mm causing a little obstruction.
> 
> I was wondering if i should buy a new case but I didnt do anything about it.
> 
> If i was gonna go with the newer version of the Define XL i would have got a H100i instead, then again i want to go back to a windowed case so Im looking at some like a Corsair 650D or 800D but the 800D is too expensive



Hey I'm actually using the h80i in my build (Pics are above) but honestly get a new case it's so worth it. I'm reading great temps while oc'ed @ 4.5ghz max temps around 35c. Plus rebuilding is always fun as well as getting new things


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2013)

the case I have now is not that old. I dont think its even been more then 2years.


----------



## KittyAssassin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Side Panel Off*

Here you go


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a small update on my work in progress:






Will upload more pics as I test everything


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the case I have now is not that old. I dont think its even been more then 2years.



2 years? I'm still thinking case


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 22, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Just a small update on my work in progress:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/IMG_6461.jpg
> 
> Will upload more pics as I test everything



No experience with water cooling so ignore my ignorance but why is there traces of red liquid in your loop? Ive only ever seen clear liquid used.


----------



## codyjansen (Mar 22, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> No experience with water cooling so ignore my ignorance but why is there traces of red liquid in your loop? Ive only ever seen clear liquid used.



Im a noob with water cooling but I think he had red coolant and it is just drained.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 22, 2013)

u let the pump run atleast 1h without electricity on the components(mainbaord, gpu´s....) 
to make shure all air in the loop/rads/blocks gets out and loop stays dry (fittings connectors), if so u connect your components and fire it up

he still working on it 

"Just a small update on my work in progress:"


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 22, 2013)

codyjansen said:


> Im a noob with water cooling but I think he had red coolant and it is just drained.



Yea that was a bit of a dumb question wasn't it :shadedshu


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2013)

codyjansen said:


> Im a noob with water cooling but I think he had red coolant and it is just drained.



That was EK's red coolant, it comes in many different colors 



n0tiert said:


> u let the pump run atleast 1h without electricity on the components(mainbaord, gpu´s....)
> to make shure all air in the loop/rads/blocks gets out and loop stays dry (fittings connectors), if so u connect your components and fire it up
> 
> he still working on it
> ...



Yes, that photo was taken after the first run with the coolant in it 

If you guys wanna follow the progress I'm posting updates here:

Project Crimson Titan

Besides a small leak in one of the pump's barbs it's been almost 24 hrs without any other incidents since I put everything back together, will upload more pics once the system is up and running, thanks for your comments!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 23, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Just a small update on my work in progress:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/IMG_6461.jpg
> 
> Will upload more pics as I test everything




ever think turning that rad around might look a wee bit better not to mention slightly shorter hose length  or is it that it wont fit the other way


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 23, 2013)

I've done some very limited pre-assembly on the CM692 for the 3930k:




I installed the PSU and radiator, wired up the fans, installed the DVD-RW drive, replaced the back fan with a 38mm thick DELTA from a DP workstation (moves a ton of air) and did a little bit of cable routing.  I'm surprised how little space there is between the rad and PSU--I'm glad the PSU isn't modular


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 23, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> ever think turning that rad around might look a wee bit better not to mention slightly shorter hose length  or is it that it wont fit the other way



I have to agree with you, actually, that was my original intention, but when I tried to align it to the exit holes on my case and screw the radiator using the mounting bracket, there was like a two inch difference in height between the barbs and the holes in the case that would have made the tubes kink, and to compound the problem, the elbows I had originally ordered to use with the radiator didn't fit the ID of my tubing...

Eventually I plan to re-order all the compression fits and elbows I got wrong the first time and reinstall the radiator, thank you very much for your suggestion


----------



## Sliver Victor (Mar 23, 2013)

Upgraded to 16Gig ram today. 1600MHZ HyperX with the extra long heatsinks.











Also here are my new SSD's:
The WD drive is strickly a Windows Backup drive now. Everything is running on SSD hardware.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 23, 2013)

Build in progress 






Now which case is this?


----------



## Sliver Victor (Mar 23, 2013)

It's my first Fractal case. The Define XL version which comes with the Titanium finish front panel. It is very heavily sound proofed and opperates like it's not even there. It is even well ventilated for such a tight running chassis.
It is a very nice case to look at. I wrote a review here: http://www.technewshw.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13949 I have wanted a case like this from my teenage years.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Build in progress
> 
> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/8990/008fgx.jpg
> 
> Now which case is this?



Looks like a Lian Li, maybe something older.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 23, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Build in progress
> 
> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/8990/008fgx.jpg
> 
> Now which case is this?



Why the quick disconnects to the radiators?


----------



## khemist (Mar 23, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Why the quick disconnects to the radiators?








So he can take the rad out and clean it i presume?, i have the same on mine only connected directly to the fitting.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 23, 2013)

Ah, to easily  blow them out makes sense, I suppose.  I mostly see and think of quick disconnects being used so that the MB or components can be taken out easily, not the rads.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 23, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Looks like a Lian Li, maybe something older.


Lian Li is correct but not old even tho it looks like an oldie.

It's a new version of the PC343 Cube case, this one can take HPTX mobo's and got the room for three 280 radiators without any modding, two in the top and one in the bottom on the mobo side.

Old Cube case and the new side by side 










MT Alex said:


> Why the quick disconnects to the radiators?



Easy way to swap GPU's and all I need to fill up is the the new GPU-block before I connect the whole loop. Radds in the 5,25 bays have duck tape between the fan module and radds.


----------



## khemist (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the last few months and now i'm it
itching for a new colour!.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2013)

I finally got the Crimson Titan up and running:









































As for the results, 21 degrees on idle, 36 degrees max temp with zero OC on my cards after running 3DMark, Crysis 3, New Dawn and Valley Benchmark 

I can honestly say that WC has exceeded all my expectations:






My next update is to replace all the barbs for compression fittings, the Koolance fittings I ordered were the wrong size unfortunately


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I finally got the Crimson Titan up and running:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130324/IMG_6500.jpg
> 
> ...


Adopt me please. I can clean, and I made a really good piece of toast once.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 24, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Adopt me please. I can clean, and I made a really good piece of toast once.



Yes, we have an extra room, but I will demand that you make good toast everyday, I've been known to have very strict rules when it comes to toast in our house!

You may submit your adoption application and all related inquiries to my email address


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, but I will demand that you make good toast everyday, I've been known to have very strict rules when it comes to toast in our house!



I can make French toast.


----------



## d1nky (Mar 24, 2013)

wow im going to build a killer rig, show it off on forums and adopt (slaves) hahaaaaa


----------



## khemist (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so torn over a titan or 690 and i've been putting them in my basket all weekend.

Best thing is get the cheapest 680 i think.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 24, 2013)

khemist said:


> I'm so torn over a titan or 690 and i've been putting them in my basket all weekend.
> 
> Best thing is get the cheapest 680 i think.



Buy the Titan. You know you wanna.




personally, I'd buy dual 680 lightning if I had money to burn.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished my other mITX build. One thing I hate about mITX- never room for killer cable routing. I actually ran the 2 8pin PCIe behind the front panel to clean it up some  

Have to get my H60 RMA'd, so I had to use the stock cooler for the time being.


----------



## khemist (Mar 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Buy the Titan. You know you wanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are not really on sale in the uk anymore and the price is silly if they are.

Most dont even overclock more than the card i've got just now so 100% not worth it for me and that kind of cooler in sli is not great in my case, i've done it before.


----------



## tytus (Mar 25, 2013)

*My build - Foggydew v2*

Hi, well its ain't very new or very fancy but its doing its job and has been build from actual leftovers and some second hand stuff. The only thing new in here are fans  The PSU is going to CoolerMaster for RMA so atm I am running it with my spare Tagan 480W.
It does run DIRT3 on full settings so for me is enough. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmmiq8l9s3a1icb/P1210215.JPG

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1thw18ylhfuagtg/P1210168.JPG

Sorry for messing up with the dropbox pics but imageuploader gives me somne errors while uploading pics.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2013)

tytus said:


> Hi, well its ain't very new or very fancy but its doing its job and has been build from actual leftovers and some second hand stuff. The only thing new in here are fans  The PSU is going to CoolerMaster for RMA so atm I am running it with my spare Tagan 480W.
> It does run DIRT3 on full settings so for me is enough.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmmiq8l9s3a1icb/P1210215.JPG
> ...



Why are you using a 850W CoolerMaster PSU if your PC can run on a 480W Tagan?


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 25, 2013)

tytus said:


> Hi, well its ain't very new or very fancy but its doing its job and has been build from actual leftovers and some second hand stuff. The only thing new in here are fans  The PSU is going to CoolerMaster for RMA so atm I am running it with my spare Tagan 480W.
> It does run DIRT3 on full settings so for me is enough.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rmmiq8l9s3a1icb/P1210215.JPG
> ...



IDE 5-lane broadband road cable, we meet again


----------



## tytus (Mar 25, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Why are you using a 850W CoolerMaster PSU if your PC can run on a 480W Tagan?



It is simple. Because I got it!  Tagan got of a friend, and CM bought as a bargain. 
I would not use tagan as it runs almost on the edge but CM has to go for RMA so got to stick with it for a while. When CM gets back to me tagan will sit comfortably in a cupboard waiting for its time. CM with this amount of power will be used when I will got my hands on HD4890 some time after easter so hopefully will test CrossFire on it. The other reason is that CM is bronze certified while tagan no, so CM actually take less power of the socket.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2013)

tytus said:


> It is simple. Because I got it!  Tagan got of a friend, and CM bought as a bargain.
> I would not use tagan as it runs almost on the edge but CM has to go for RMA so got to stick with it for a while. When CM gets back to me tagan will sit comfortably in a cupboard waiting for its time. CM with this amount of power will be used when I will got my hands on HD4890 some time after easter so hopefully will test CrossFire on it. The other reason is that CM is bronze certified while tagan no, so CM actually take less power of the socket.



A Core2Duo system with a 4870 should use about 250-350 watts under full load, I think you could even add the 4890 to it without overloading a good quality 480W PSU (and Tagans are good quality) since you will most likely not double the power draw using CF.

Also, big chance the Tagan was made before those 80+ certifications were made 

I'm a bit of an efficiency freak, but at idle, you will most likely draw more power from the wall using a 850W PSU than you do using a 480W PSU.
Bronze certification requires 80+% efficiency under 20/50/80% load, but under 20% the efficiency usually plummets.
On a 850W PSU that <20% is below 170W draw, so basically anything you do besides intense gaming is powered by low efficiency.
On a 480W PSU that <20% is below 96W...


----------



## tytus (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, on Tagan in idle I got 240W, on CM 207W. On full load (OCCT) tagan got 434W and CM 401W. And yes, tagan was made before certification. Its the quite old TG480-U2 model with split/combine 12V rail. It is nice PSU but CM got modular cables which make cable mangement easier and also I am having UPS so more efficient PSU is welcome as it will not suck the power of the battery while power is down, and this is quite often while windy weather. Got actually everything on UPSs. So conclusion is that bigger psu is consuming less power than the smaller one.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

I got the WC setup installed today and I'm loving the results:




(the peak temps were after running IntelBurnTest for ~20 minutes)

This is about 16-19C cooler than I was seeing with the Gaia with similar ambient temperatures (and not even counting that the Gaia had the advantage of the high-speed box fan in the window)

Here's what the WC setup looks like (ignore the speaker and Viking in the foreground)




The tubing is a little bit too long, but I don't think it's going to harm anything too badly.  I'm already contemplating adding a RX120 to the back fan mount--somebody stop me!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good.  Soon you won't ever want to go back, especially after you see that CPU and the vid card under load temps with water...


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Looks good.  Soon you won't ever want to go back, especially after you see that CPU and the vid card under load temps with water...



Thanks!  I was admittedly very nervous filling $1000+ in hardware with water, but so far so good, and the results are amazing.  I think that with another radiator it could be even better--the coolant tubes are a bit warm to the touch.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!  I was admittedly very nervous filling $1000+ in hardware with water, but so far so good, and the results are amazing.  I think that with another radiator it could be even better--the coolant tubes are a bit warm to the touch.



Get yourself a 240mm or 360mm radiator and attach it to the back then you can push that CPU to 4,5-4,8GHz easy 

I've been building water-cooled PC's since 2006 now and I'll never go back to air cooling again.

Some of the rigs I've built the last two years





They're not so pretty but damn efficient when it comes to 24/7 clocks 

And when you can OC your CPU close to the same max clocks as you do with LN2 just on water for a benchmark then it's all fun 

3960X + 2x 7970's all water cooled, dual-loop


----------



## Jetster (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Get yourself a 240mm or 360mm radiator and attach it to the back then you can push that CPU to 4,5-4,8GHz easy
> 
> I've been building water-cooled PC's since 2006 now and I'll never go back to air cooling again.
> 
> ...



Your Dog has a nice rig


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Your Dog has a nice rig




Good one  

And her she is


----------



## Boneface (Mar 26, 2013)

Well bought myself the Haf XB and 2 120gig Samsung 840s!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2013)

Boneface said:


> Well bought myself the Haf XB and 2 120gig Samsung 840s!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Capture004.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Capture005.png
> ...



Nice! 

I've been eyeing that case for a long time, I wonder if you can help me with a couple of questions 

a) The case is very spacious, would a EATX board like the Asus RIVE fit in the tray?

b) I've seen this case available from many etailers, may I ask where you purchased yours?

Hope you can answer my questions, enjoy your new case


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> a) The case is very spacious, would a EATX board like the Asus RIVE fit in the tray?



Cooler masters website states that the case only supports ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cooler masters website states that the case only supports ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX



Officially, yes, but it _looks_ like that for a comparatively small eATX board (vs the DP LGA771 I have) it _might_ fit.  Some measurements could confirm/deny this


----------



## TommyT (Mar 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've been eyeing that case for a long time, I wonder if you can help me with a couple of questions
> 
> ...



Those are 840 pro version? 

very nice case and ssd drivers


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Cooler masters website states that the case only supports ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX





[Ion] said:


> Officially, yes, but it _looks_ like that for a comparatively small eATX board (vs the DP LGA771 I have) it _might_ fit.  Some measurements could confirm/deny this



Thanks for your replies guys, was looking to migrate my LGA2011 to a new case to make room for a Haswell build, well, this case is out of the question it seems  I have an old Tt Armor+ that I can use I guess, thanks for the info 



TommyT said:


> Those are 840 pro version?
> 
> very nice case and ssd drivers



It looks to me like those are the non-pro version with TLC NAND


----------



## TommyT (Mar 26, 2013)

are there any diffrence between the pro and non pro? 

i just want to buy a new SSD for games... and the samsung looking very nice choice.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

TommyT said:


> are there any diffrence between the pro and non pro?
> 
> i just want to buy a new SSD for games... and the samsung looking very nice choice.



The Pro is faster and is built with higher-quality NAND, so it should last a bit longer.  If you can spring for the extra price I think it's a wise choice.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally got both 7970's under water, still some cable management to do.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Finally got both 7970's under water, still some cable management to do.
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7586/012yr.jpg



Two loops?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Two loops?



Yupp, works best for my use as I like to push both GPU's and CPU to max running WCG.


----------



## Boneface (Mar 26, 2013)

TommyT said:


> Those are 840 pro version?
> 
> very nice case and ssd drivers



Ya not Pros, they didnt have them in stock when i went to pick them up! Mainly wanted more space, 60gig is barely enough for OS and BF3 lol.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Finally got both 7970's under water, still some cable management to do.
> 
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7586/012yr.jpg



Please reduce your pic size, 7+MB using imageshack ftl:shadedshu


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Yupp, works best for my use as I like to push both GPU's and CPU to max running WCG.



So what is your account then?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> So what is your account then?



This rig is running on Dave's aka Movieman account as a favor.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> This rig is running on Dave's aka Movieman account as a favor.



Ahh, I was confused, as I've seen that _minhund_ and _MyDog_ have both been inactive for quite a while...


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, I was confused, as I've seen that _minhund_ and _MyDog_ have both been inactive for quite a while...



I will put this rig on my own account from April 1st, makes good numbers with CPU @4,8GHz and both GPU's running 1200/1500 with 12 WU's per GPU.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I will put this rig on my own account from April 1st, makes good numbers with CPU @4,8GHz and both GPU's running 1200/1500 with 12 WU's per GPU.



I'm quite sure it does--with the 3930k@4.2 and a HD7930@975 I'm getting ~85k PPD (maybe a tad more) out of my setup.  Roughly similar PPD from the HD7950/i3 setup.


----------



## TommyT (Mar 26, 2013)

Boneface said:


> Ya not Pros, they didnt have them in stock when i went to pick them up! Mainly wanted more space, 60gig is barely enough for OS and BF3 lol.



yea hhh my 60gig only for win 7 ultimate


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm quite sure it does--with the 3930k@4.2 and a HD7930@975 I'm getting ~85k PPD (maybe a tad more) out of my setup.  Roughly similar PPD from the HD7950/i3 setup.



Well it does approx 250-260k Boinc and has been in the top 5 hosts for a while.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Well it does approx 250-260k Boinc and has been in the top 5 hosts for a while.



That's crazy for what is ultimately a pretty inexpensive rig.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 26, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> That's crazy for what is ultimately a pretty inexpensive rig.



So true considering I bought these 7970 ref cards secondhand for $200 each, one of them with an EK waterblock. Sold both my 680's as I did not like the way you OC them and both my SR-2 rigs. The SR-2 cost $3-4000 and is out performed by a $1300 rig tenfold.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 26, 2013)

Mydog said:


> So true considering I bougt these 7970 ref cards secondhand for $200 each, one of them with an EK waterblock. Sold both my 680's as I did not like the way you OC them and both my SR-2 rigs. The SR-2 cost $3-4000 and is out performed by a $1300 rig tenfold.



$200 each!?!? 

Me want!

Although in like a month and a half then the SR-2 will once again reign supreme


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Officially, yes, but it _looks_ like that for a comparatively small eATX board (vs the DP LGA771 I have) it _might_ fit.  Some measurements could confirm/deny this



I was googling around and the RIVE does fit indeed! 

[Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!	 - Page 2

I ordered the case from Amazon, will upload pics once I start this new project  Thanks for your help


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I was googling around and the RIVE does fit indeed!
> 
> [Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!	 - Page 2
> 
> I ordered the case from Amazon, will upload pics once I start this new project  Thanks for your help



Right, now that you link that, I remember seeing that exact picture when I was considering the XB....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Right, now that you link that, I remember seeing that exact picture when I was considering the XB....



Yes, this is an awesome case, much more versatile than I thought, now I'm debating if I should move my 3930K along two of my 680s to it once Haswell comes out, and get the Maximum VI Extreme and use my Titans along with it in my existing HAF-X case as my main rig, what do you think?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, this is an awesome case, much more versatile than I thought, now I'm debating if I should move my 3930K along two of my 680s to it once Haswell comes out, and get the Maximum VI Extreme and use my Titans along with it in my existing HAF-X case as my main rig, what do you think?



Coming from a fellow 3930k owner, I can't imagine why you'd upgrade.  With quad-channel RAM and a CPU that will run all 6C/12T at 4.5GHz with ease, the only reason I can think to upgrade is boredom.  With a setup like yours, upgrading really strikes me as peculiar at best...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 27, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Coming from a fellow 3930k owner, I can't imagine why you'd upgrade.  With quad-channel RAM and a CPU that will run all 6C/12T at 4.5GHz with ease, the only reason I can think to upgrade is boredom.  With a setup like yours, upgrading really strikes me as peculiar at best...



I know what you mean, thing is, I was already decided on upgrading to the next intel architecture to see what new features it'll bring to the table. 

My current processor has hit a hard ceiling in terms of OCing potential, I can't OC it past 5GHz unless I go over 1.5v, and I don't want to fry it, I am interested in exploring Haswell's OCing limits.

I dunno if IB-E will be a good upgrade path, if intel went directly to Haswell-E for LGA2011 then it would make things really exciting for the X79 platform, alas, we both know that probably won't happen.

Being almost certain that Haswell is going to be faster for games makes me think if I should pair this build to my titans to further improve their performance, or just use it as another HTPC as I had already told my father I was going to give him my venerable 9550 rig


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 27, 2013)

Boneface said:


> Well bought myself the Haf XB and 2 120gig Samsung 840s!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Capture004.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Capture005.png
> ...



Very nice! 

Come over and show off your new XB at TPU's *Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!*


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2013)

This thread needs more pics and last talk
I have no new ones to add so someone else will have to..


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This thread needs more pics and last talk
> I have no new ones to add so someone else will have to..



BAM! 

Built this for my room mate a couple years ago.. still runn'in strong!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice sir
Excellent lines


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This thread needs more pics and last talk
> I have no new ones to add so someone else will have to..



stop talking then 
or use this 





XL-Talker


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 28, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> BAM!
> 
> Built this for my room mate a couple years ago.. still runn'in strong!
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/CIMG9477_zpsec5a8015.jpg



All that red inspired me to post an image of my own


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 28, 2013)

thats a tollercoaster, not a cabinet.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All that red inspired me to post an image of my own
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSC07418.jpg



I'd love to make that TR cooler of yours mine


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I'd love to make that TR cooler of yours mine



so buy it and it can be


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> All that red inspired me to post an image of my own
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130328/DSC07418.jpg



Now that is a cool looking tech bench  I like how you can lay it down or stand it up like a tower. Who manufacturers this one again?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Now that is a cool looking tech bench  I like how you can lay it down or stand it up like a tower. Who manufacturers this one again?



InWin D-Frame, same one Dark reviewed here, just red and not orange


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> InWin D-Frame, same one Dark reviewed here, just red and not orange



Ah nice!!! I dig the *window* attachment too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 29, 2013)

me too


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> so buy it and it can be



I'd love to, but I need a _serious_ frequent buyer's discount


----------



## badtaylorx (Mar 29, 2013)

almost done....still playing with the clocks...can boot into 5200.....but not for long....and i really dont even wanna push it past 1.5v....

anywho....


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2013)

haha it looks like your thermometer is photo bombing.


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 30, 2013)

New case, Antec P180. I haven't put much effort into cable management here, but temps don't really suck (40 degrees CPU doing not much and 55 GPU, with all Antec Tricool fans on low speed), but I'll solve the cable management whenever I get around to finding a new heatsink, the stock heatsink's design makes it hard to setup the fans to go front intake, rear output, I actually have to do the opposite :L.






And yes, I do have a ST-412 and a 5.25" floppy in here, they work great for holding my CD drive in place when I'm at a loss for drive rails.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> And yes, I do have a ST-412 and a 5.25" floppy in here, they work great for holding my CD drive in place when I'm at a loss for drive rails.



I believe I have some drive rails for your case if interested...
I still have a ANTEC Gunmetal P182 still (not being used though).


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 30, 2013)

I've noticed a couple people have them, although my current problem is I don't have a way of paying anyone at the moment as a class project is requiring most of my buy-random-crap money, and this ST-412 drive is holding up pretty well despite the fact that it holds a whopping 10 MB or so.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2013)

i love heatpipes on a motherboard. they are so retro.


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 30, 2013)

Being as you mentioned retro, and I keep this on my desk for making disk images...






An IBM XT with a Turbo 286 upgrade in it (far left card). Still works, and can IRC fairly well.

Proof of it working (and that the upgrade was worth it):


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2013)

i have no idea what that is


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2013)

A really, really, old computer.  From where we are now backwards:

Core i -> Core Duo -> Pentium 4 -> Pentium 3 -> Pentium 2 -> Pentium -> 486 -> 386 -> 286


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 30, 2013)

t_ski said:


> A really, really, old computer.  From where we are now backwards:
> 
> Core i -> Core Duo -> Pentium 4 -> Pentium 3 -> Pentium 2 -> Pentium -> 486 -> 386 -> 286



Wow, old...no. Ancient? - more like it.  that's like an artefact from another space-time continium . I have no sympathy for those though, recycle and go for the new.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2013)

oh boy  a PC thats been around longer then me in terms of age. 

When I was about 5 my dad bought a IBM PS/2 setup home with a Pentium SX-II and about 4 or 8Megs of ram and a 100Mb hard drive running windows 3.1.

And thats the machine which i slowly built up my craft as a tech as It was the family PC all the way until 98' where dad payed about $4557 for a Pentium 3 setup which was all the rage back then.

I kept the old IBM and a few years back i actually got it running again, but It couldnt do much with it anyway so i guess i threw it in the dumpster.

Kinda regret it a little but It wasnt any good to anyone. It had no math co-processor so installing WIndows 98 was impossible.

It just wasnt worth keeping around except for nostagia


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 30, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> Wow, old...no. Ancient? - more like it.  that's like an artefact from another space-time continium . I have no sympathy for those though, recycle and go for the new.



You would be surprised at the value of the old PCs and XTs, anywhere from $50-$300 depending on what you have for it in terms of manuals, boxes and disks, accessories, etc. Basically, anything before a Pentium that works can catch a few bucks (as odd as it sounds).


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish I kept my 286


----------



## Kast (Mar 30, 2013)

Had to gut the 800D to fit these RX360's. The RX120 just barely fit, in fact there are no screws holding it in place. It's sandwiched in between the RX360 and the top of the PCI bay.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 30, 2013)

radiator fest, is a bit overkill but i like it anyway...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2013)

A little OTT for a 3770k and tri-fired 7950s. what are you cooling? Japan's nuclear power station?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 30, 2013)

Always nice to have a "little" headroom when it comes to cooling guys


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 31, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> A little OTT for a 3770k and tri-fired 7950s. what are you cooling? Japan's nuclear power station?



If you follow the youtube channel : Singularity Comptuers 

http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCqChlb8y4cQ0jAFaNFPQLqA

When he mention what temps he get with all that cooling power is ridicolous... 

He get the same temps as you can have with single 3x120mm radiators CPU/GPU loop, especially on graphics card 40 to 45 degress on gaming.

You can achieve those temps with a 120mm radiator without problem on GPU's. ( see ASUS ARES)

Same story with CPU's he get usually just 57 degrees on load stock with 4x120mm/2x120mm/1x120mm plus 2 meters long reservoirs and crazy powerfull high pressure pumps often two of them.

Overkill overkill


----------



## TommyT (Mar 31, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I wish I kept my 286



Yea i wish i kept myne too...


----------



## d1nky (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1664/photo0085xu.jpg
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7657/photo0094wm.jpg



I do a lot of computer work on my bed too, we are in need of a decent work bench hahah!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 3, 2013)

I know I lost a motherboard standoff screw so im one down on my board ahaha!


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2013)

Bought a Titan for some reason i'm not sure, i just couldn't resist anymore.

This is a mess just now, i had to use some spare random white tubing to make a big ugly line past the gpu and get straight to the rad until i get a block for the gpu.

Once i get a nice block then it will be back to normal - 






I'm also going to put some white acrylic over the side of the drive bays to make it look cleaner.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 4, 2013)

Look at what arrived from Taiwan from the Gigabyte-TPU contest! Only took 4 days to get here too.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1368562/
> 
> I'm also going to put some white acrylic over the side of the drive bays to make it look cleaner.



Were you running like a white solution before? Because that light blue looks sooooo much better!


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Were you running like a white solution before? Because that light blue looks sooooo much better!









Ha!, yeah, it's actually pastel White with Emerald Green dye...  i'm not the best with the camera so it's my fault - i really need to take five minutes and figure out the settings.

I've got my 680 with block up for sale on another forum atm, i just hope there is a buyer so i can numb the pain of this titan!... and i'm not a rich guy.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

khemist said:


> i'm not the best with the camera so it's my fault - i really need to take five minutes and figure out the settings.



http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 4, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig



and if you really have time for 4 pages: http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/guides/2010/02/15/better-photographs-of-your-mod/


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks ste2425 but i cba with that either lol!, i'm getting by ok atm but thanks for the help.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 4, 2013)

khemist said:


> Thanks ste2425 but i cba with that either lol!, i'm getting by ok atm but thanks for the help.



ha that's alright its only lil' old us that have to look at your photos. 

j/k


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, i mean i am having to take at least ten shots to one that i think is ok with changing settings etc ... it's a numbers game! - i get a decent shot eventually.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 5, 2013)

The new mobo has moved into its new house. Ye' olde' 570 is back in the black box because I'm using the orange box (<- you see what I did there) the most so I moved the 580 into it. The good news was that I hardly had to change any of the cable routing because most of the ports were in the similar locations to the older UD5. Bad news was that my blue ram that matched the UD5, now looks out of place on the G1.Sniper but I don't mind much now because my case doesn't have a window.










[/IMG]


Here is the 580 in the _orange box_





[/IMG]


Huge thanks again to TPU and Gigabyte for an awesome giveaway!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Cruncher #2 

_Pop quiz: Who designed the logo on my desktop wallpaper? _


----------



## RCoon (Apr 5, 2013)

Just decided to update my peripherals, with a roccat series of goodies:




The 'Coons approve




8Meg phone camera clearly sucks the balls




Out with the god awful piece of crap Razer Black Widow Ultimate and ThermalTake Theron




In with the new! Phone camera doesnt do their shininess any justice at all! Also got a Roccat Kave 5.1 headset two days ago, Fatal1ty was hurting my ears!


----------



## khemist (Apr 5, 2013)

Got my Titan block on.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 5, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/2cp7y9f.jpg
> 
> Got my Titan block on.



much better  shame you carn't see the fluid going through it like the block in one of your previous photo's.

Always wondered how can you tell if the pump fails? Im guessing you can't actually see the fluid moving? Do the pumps make noise?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 5, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> much better  shame you carn't see the fluid going through it like the block in one of your previous photo's.
> 
> Always wondered how can you tell if the pump fails? Im guessing you can't actually see the fluid moving? Do the pumps make noise?



stuff starts getting warmer and warmer.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> much better  shame you carn't see the fluid going through it like the block in one of your previous photo's.
> 
> Always wondered how can you tell if the pump fails? Im guessing you can't actually see the fluid moving? Do the pumps make noise?





de.das.dude said:


> stuff starts getting warmer and warmer.



When the coolant comes out throug the seals on the GPU-block then you know the pump has stopped, been there done that.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Cruncher #2
> 
> _Pop quiz: Who designed the logo on my desktop wallpaper? _
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/Q-C_zps8a766200.jpg



Wasn't it Reayth???


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 5, 2013)

My HP xw8600





Specs:
- 2x Xeon E5420 (2.5GHz Yorkfield)
- 4x1GB FB-DDR2
- 74GB WD Raptor
- HP 800w 80+ PSU
- HP D5400 motherboard
- DVD-RW
- Geforce 8500GT

I'm not excessively fond with the big string of cables at the bottom, but they are stiff and there isn't really anything to do with them (also, I can't imagine that they impede airflow).  HP decided that it would be OK to have a pair of 80w CPUs + GPUs in a case with no intake fan and a 1000RPM exhaust; I feel otherwise, so I put a Corsair fan in the front (cable ties!)
I'm contemplating de-riveting the HDD cage and then putting in a 2nd 120mm intake--I think that delivering cool air directly to the CPUs might help a bit (load temps are mid-to-upper 60s C in standard room temp)


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Just decided to update my peripherals, with a roccat series of goodies:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/WP_000050.jpg
> The 'Coons approve
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/WP_000051.jpg
> ...



you need enough light and you need stable hand to have a better shot, yeah phone cam is kinda crappy especially when you have low light but its phone with camera not camera with phone 
btw its kinda nice to have new toys


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2013)

cable management is kinda painful, need time, need effort, need creativity




but the result is good, not best but so far is pretty good




btw i run out of zipties so i just use any color that i could find


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 6, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> cable management is kinda painful, need time, need effort, need creativity
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/IMG_20130331_105545.jpg
> but the result is good, not best but so far is pretty good
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130405/IMG_20130331_110041.jpg
> btw i run out of zipties so i just use any color that i could find



Your c/m looks pretty good to me! Nice pci slot covers too 


_edit_: hey, can we see a picture with the back panel on? 

thanks :]


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Your c/m looks pretty good to me! Nice pci slot covers too
> 
> 
> _edit_: hey, can we see a picture with the back panel on?
> ...



thanks, the pci covers are come from anywhere. old pc, old vga card, one i found on the road (someone dropped it)  just paint it and they work well
 im gonna post the case later


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 6, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Wasn't it Reayth???



Nope.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Nope.



The Mailman did it,  with the lead pipe in the ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 6, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Cruncher #2
> 
> _Pop quiz: Who designed the logo on my desktop wallpaper? _
> 
> http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/tt77snapshot/Q-C_zps8a766200.jpg





HammerON said:


> Wasn't it Reayth???





MT Alex said:


> Nope.





mjkmike said:


> The Mailman did it,  with the lead pipe in the ...




That's right mjk !!!  I still rock that logo on my phone wallpaper, love it! 


Hammer you were close, Reayth designed this


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ Wait I thought I was playing Clue.  I never win at that.

Can't down load a pic of my pc.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mydog said:


> When the coolant comes out throug the seals on the GPU-block then you know the pump has stopped, been there done that.



Is it bad i was hoping for some form of carnage like that?


----------



## khemist (Apr 6, 2013)

Small update.






LED in block and acrylic panel added.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 6, 2013)

that acrylic does make a nice difference


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 6, 2013)

khemist said:


> Small update.
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/28hef5z.jpg
> 
> LED in block and acrylic panel added.



So the NB e-LOOP fans work good on radiators ? What do you think ? Silent/performance ?


----------



## khemist (Apr 6, 2013)

I have the 2400rpm version so not quiet at full speed, but i just turn it up slightly when gaming.. seems to be working good for me.


----------



## khemist (Apr 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> that acrylic does make a nice difference



Yeah you can tell it's kind of cheap pressed metal when you look at it.

I've been putting it off for ages but decided to get it over after work... i hope i'm done messing about with the pc now really.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 7, 2013)

khemist said:


> Yeah you can tell it's kind of cheap pressed metal when you look at it.
> 
> I've been putting it off for ages but decided to get it over after work... i hope i'm done messing about with the pc now really.



Doesn't look cheap from that photo. 

One thing ive found is as long as your on TPU you will never be done messing with the pc


----------



## khemist (Apr 7, 2013)

I know, i've been doing it for at least a decade!.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 7, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Doesn't look cheap from that photo.
> 
> One thing ive found is as long as your on TPU you will never be done messing with the pc



ahem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I'm back and running


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

New Case for one of my WCG crunchers 

Specs- Fractal Define XL Rev 2/SeaSonic X-750 Gold/EVGA X58 SLI3 mobo/i7-920/3x7770's











* That's a 180mm Silverstone AP hanging out in the bottom


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2013)

Is one of those HD 7770's one I sold ya?


----------



## Norton (Apr 8, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Is one of those HD 7770's one I sold ya?



Possibly.... no idea which one is in the other rig (all 4 are the same model) 

*EDIT- I think your old card is in the Define Mini rig


----------



## Ze (Apr 8, 2013)

Cleaned my corner today. I've posted my PC before but I guess I could post my setup. I feel like my desk it about to break tho, lol.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 8, 2013)

Cold Storm said:


> Well, I'm back and running
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130407/_4076124.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130407/_4066120.jpg



I like the new chair


----------



## silapakorn (Apr 8, 2013)

My new speaker set: Focal Bird 2.1. It is the most expensive I've ever owned.
















New arrangement, due to the monitor is too high for my eyesight.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 8, 2013)

Ze said:


> Cleaned my corner today. I've posted my PC before but I guess I could post my setup. I feel like my desk it about to break tho, lol.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b1/b1ab8ac5_tumblr_mkp1jvV4yb1rujtiuo1_1280.jpeg



It is a mistery to me how people game with their mouse and KB on a lower level than their monitor. ( in this case: a sliding rack). I know a lot of desks are sold this way, but I need my perihperals on the same level as my monitor. Otherwise I just can't work efficiently.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 8, 2013)

My new file server for home and TS/Game hosting.
Traded all my 8350 and sabertooth to a friend who needed some upgrades and took his old 1055t etc and threw this baby together. Waiting on a powerline adapter to hook it up to the home PC's


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 8, 2013)

Im start my project of Carbon 3D Wrap my Alienware Aurora R3

Right side panel done today, left side tomorrow. I will wrapping many pieces of the case.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 8, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Im start my project of Carbon 3D Wrap my Alienware Aurora R3
> 
> Right side panel done today, left side tomorrow. I will wrapping many pieces of the case.
> 
> ...



looks quite smart, i am a fan of carbon fiber effects


----------



## Ze (Apr 8, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> It is a mistery to me how people game with their mouse and KB on a lower level than their monitor. ( in this case: a sliding rack). I know a lot of desks are sold this way, but I need my perihperals on the same level as my monitor. Otherwise I just can't work efficiently.



I'm just used to it I guess. I do take the wheel, joystick and shifter off when I'm not using em, but the KB and mouse stay on the rack.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 8, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> looks quite smart, i am a fan of carbon fiber effects



me too  ! I will finsih all tomorrow then posting final pics.

Dont know what to do with the piece in the middle that is normally illuminated... Maybe im gonna wrap it with some tissue like black alcantara.

Automotive supercars style


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 9, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Im start my project of Carbon 3D Wrap my Alienware Aurora R3
> 
> Right side panel done today, left side tomorrow. I will wrapping many pieces of the case.
> 
> ...




Very nice molding! do you have a build log for this project Animalpak?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 9, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice molding! do you have a build log for this project Animalpak?



Thank you !

Not yet but it is better to open one.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 9, 2013)

It's complete! I finally grabbed some more Bitfenix cables and finished off the wiring. And I think I'm done for awhile. 3k is a good place to stop haha.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 9, 2013)

left side. Looks pretty bad ass ! Love this mod !


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 9, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's complete! I finally grabbed some more Bitfenix cables and finished off the wiring. And I think I'm done for awhile. 3k is a good place to stop haha.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/E6ieASh.jpg



Looks great.
You spent $3k on your PC?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Looks great.
> You spent $3k on your PC?



I agree, it does look great.


Fans, cables and coolers can add up pretty quickly. A full set of BitFenix cables is actually pretty pricey in and of itself.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 9, 2013)

Well almost. I broke it down:

Cables $70
Coolers $220
Fans $110
GFX $520
CPU $280
Board $200
RAM $150
Soundcard+OPAMPS $160
Case $120
SSD $350
HDDs $335
PSU $170
Bluray $80

$2765 total. And of course that's only counting whats in it now. I changed a lot of parts before settling in.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Well almost. I broke it down:
> 
> Cables $70
> Coolers $220
> ...



Nice clean rig that's for sure! 

I wasn't sure about the GPUs cooler, but it does indeed look really good.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 9, 2013)

still got $235 to spend lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> still got $235 to spend lol



I'm tapped. I owe my savings account about $400 still from the last round of upgrades. I am tempted by those Bitfenix sata cables though.... but that's another $30. I'm really enjoying their cables. My NZXT ones were stiff, hard to connect, and I don't like their sparkly finish as much. Plus their 8pin had some notch on it that made installing the H110 pretty alarming. The plug on the MB was bending and I could barely get my USB cables back in because the entire board was shifting down. Switched to a Bitfenix and it fit perfectly.

Oh and I forgot the ROG SLI bridge. That adds $5.


----------



## Sassanou (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello !
Here is my Cosmos 2 in progress


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> Here is my Cosmos 2 in progress
> 
> 
> ...



Looks badass man I didn't realize how much room was in the cosmos 2 and I have a HAF X gotta love coolermaster they know how to build some awesome cases.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> Here is my Cosmos 2 in progress
> 
> 
> ...



That makes the RIVE look so tiny!
Can't wait to see how this build turns out. Obviously you'll be watercooled, but are you planning on watercooling the RIVE?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2013)

Little bit of the "Her's" rig building in progress. Stopped here because I have to extend the tubing. Should have a finished image in the next couple of days.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2013)

thats smart looking. did you cut the drive bay out? im thinking about doing the same and modding a fan wall, hows the structure integrity?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 12, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Little bit of the "Her's" rig building in progress. Stopped here because I have to extend the tubing. Should have a finished image in the next couple of days.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130412/DSC07828.jpg



Damn, you sure know how to spoil a gal, don't ya?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats smart looking. did you cut the drive bay out? im thinking about doing the same and modding a fan wall, hows the structure integrity?



Thanks! As for the bays, the case doesn't loose much structural integrity, but to say it isn't weaker than with the full rack in there would be a lie, but it is in no way flimsy with it gone. The chassis is from Fractal Design, and is engineered to be completely removable (the HDD racks I mean).

@ RM, after building mine she fell in love, so this is sort of the mini-me version


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 12, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> left side. Looks pretty bad ass ! Love this mod !
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130409/DSC_0002.jpg
> 
> ...



What vinyl wrap are you using? looks pretty good.


----------



## khemist (Apr 12, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> What vinyl wrap are you using? looks pretty good.



Check ebay for DI-NOC Carbon Fibre.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 13, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Little bit of the "Her's" rig building in progress. Stopped here because I have to extend the tubing. Should have a finished image in the next couple of days.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130412/DSC07828.jpg



Sweet build so far! 

Is there a reason why your running the tubes from the bottom? maybe that tube length will fit if you flipped the rad.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet build so far!
> 
> Is there a reason why your running the tubes from the bottom? maybe that tube length will fit if you flipped the rad.



It looks like there's a res in the top of the rad.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 13, 2013)

Going to be putting this in my computer today.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 13, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> Going to be putting this in my computer today.
> 
> View attachment 50795



Yes, one of those are very important in your pc 

haha, ikid.. ikid


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 13, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> left side. Looks pretty bad ass ! Love this mod !
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130409/DSC_0002.jpg
> 
> ...



Usually not a fan of Alienware stuff. But the carbon fibre work you've done makes it look great. Mean/angry looking without being over the top. 



Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> Here is my Cosmos 2 in progress
> 
> 
> ...



CRAZY STUFF AGAIN!!!! It's gonna be sad to think it will have cables in it though..lol


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 13, 2013)

After opening my case and looking at all the shit, I decided against making it nice enough for a photo.

So here's another picture of my new PSU, now in my pc.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 13, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> After opening my case and looking at all the shit, I decided against making it nice enough for a photo.
> 
> So here's another picture of my new PSU, now in my pc.
> 
> View attachment 50796




This is PC ATM! A thread created for pc's that do not have to look nice all the time.  We want to see your new fanless psu installed... c'mon don't be shy.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 13, 2013)

Recently gutted my 2nd and 3rd rigs, to transfer the components into two new cases I had gotten:
NZXT Phantom 410 Red and Corsair Obsidian 650D




Transferred the parts of my 2nd rig into the 650D, very spacious mid tower (odd that it's classified as mid, it's about the same size as my full tower Thermaltake Level 10GT





My NZXT Phantom 410 in all its glory




The insides, like the 650D, is still somewhat of a mess as I'm still checking for stability and temps before I get down to organizing the cables. BTW, I had to remove the middle HDD cage to accommodate the two especially long cards....heck, the Lightning is a tad longer than the HD6990 actually.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 13, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet build so far!
> 
> Is there a reason why your running the tubes from the bottom? maybe that tube length will fit if you flipped the rad.



No real reason for it, I have checked since, still just ever so slightly short.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2013)

How are the temps on the i7 3770K???


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 15, 2013)

it is just running stock at the moment, nothing super impressive.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 15, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130414/DSC07839.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130414/DSC07838.jpg



Nice silver tubing, only took you a couple years to catch up to Erocker.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 15, 2013)

New Chassis


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 15, 2013)

thats a huge one


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New Chassis
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/P1070894.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/P1070896.jpg



I think this is our first CaseLabs showing


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 15, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I think this is our first CaseLabs showing



Best chassis you can get hands down.


----------



## ibay190 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Azza Toledo Build*

Here's my first build


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks good
What are your system specs?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 17, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130414/DSC07839.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130414/DSC07838.jpg



I thought it was problematic to have stuff above the res line?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 17, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I thought it was problematic to have stuff above the res line?



This is more of a sealed AIO concept. When I first booted it I did get an air pocket in the head unit, but have since eliminated it and topped off the res again. Temperatures across the cores don't indicate that there is or has been any problems so far.

Also if it were an issue, those with pump res combo's mounted to the floor of their chassis would have complained a lot more, as when I had a 655/XSPC res combo on the floor of my chassis. No issues there either.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 18, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New Chassis
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130416/P1070930.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/P1070896.jpg



I'm so darn jealous!!  Let's hear some of your thoughts on it, please.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I thought it was problematic to have stuff above the res line?



Old wives' tale.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 18, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> Here's my first build
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img853/1672/img00109201304131134.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/4778/img00110201304131135.jpg
> ...




Very nice first build ibay190! I am also curious of your system specs? 

*Welcome to TPU!* _Simply view the top of the page and locate "User CP", from there click on "Edit System Specs" (see pic below)_


----------



## radrok (Apr 18, 2013)

First Kryographics Titan installed with Koolance QD3

Pardon the cellphone shot 







Now I'm waiting on the next one to come successful out of my custom 7 days 24/7 render/stress test.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 18, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> This is more of a sealed AIO concept.



I guess so. I see that complaint sometimes in "the mod" thread. AIOs seem to have a lot of gurgling issues in general. It's been awhile now and my H110 still makes a weird gurgle noise, but it's been getting less and less frequent at least.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2013)

radrok said:


> Pardon the cellphone shot
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/P1000361.jpg



not bad for a cellphone. image is quite sharp and not grainy like pictures normally are when taken from a cellphone


----------



## radrok (Apr 18, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not bad for a cellphone. image is quite sharp and not grainy like pictures normally are when taken from a cellphone



I passed it through a Photoshop plugin we have been given at work, Perfect Resize.

It has an awesome sharpen filter.


----------



## ibay190 (Apr 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks good
> What are your system specs?



thanks buddy, here's my spec, it's budget range rig

CPU : AMD phenom 2 x4 955BE
Cooling : Deepcool gammax 300
VGA :  HIS HD radeon 7750 iceQ 1gB gddr5
HDD : 500GB WDC Blue + 250GB seagate Barracuda
PSU : enermax Naxn 550-b 82+

Case : AZZA Toledo 301 Mods side panel


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 18, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> thanks buddy, here's my spec, it's budget range rig
> 
> CPU : AMD phenom 2 x4 955BE
> Cooling : Deepcool gammax 300
> ...




Nice mod there.  I didn't remember seeing a case like that with such a huge window.  

Looks good!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 18, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> thanks buddy, here's my spec, it's budget range rig
> 
> CPU : AMD phenom 2 x4 955BE
> Cooling : Deepcool gammax 300
> ...




Awesome first build ibay190! 

*Welcome to TPU!* _Simply view the top of the page and locate "User CP", from there click on "Edit System Specs" (see pic below)_


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

still got to buy another set...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> Here's my first build
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img853/1672/img00109201304131134.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/4778/img00110201304131135.jpg
> ...



Hey dude, I think someone stole half your mobo


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img33/2962/photo0028m.jpg
> 
> still got to buy another set...




A PC usually runs better when it has RAM...


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> A PC usually runs better when it has RAM...



its invisible ram, 2400mhz and silent on the eyes....google it


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice shot sneaky


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 19, 2013)

looks like i have that same videocard


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> looks like i have that same videocard



Almost


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2013)

I challenge anyone to present a more ghetto setup than this:




A Pentium D 960, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R, 1GB RAM, an 8600GT, and the original ThermalCrap Pisswater 760i.  There wasn't enough coolant in the Pisswater, so it's running ~50/50 on the glycol and water.  I only have the AMD mounting bracket for it, so it's currently being held down on top of the CPU with 3 HDDs.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I challenge anyone to present a more ghetto setup than this:
> http://i.imgur.com/Gv4et6r.jpg
> A Pentium D 960, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R, 1GB RAM, an 8600GT, and the original ThermalCrap Pisswater 760i.  There wasn't enough coolant in the Pisswater, so it's running ~50/50 on the glycol and water.  I only have the AMD mounting bracket for it, so it's currently being held down on top of the CPU with 3 HDDs.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 19, 2013)

Soon to be in my pc ATM-


----------



## ibay190 (Apr 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Hey dude, I think someone stole half your mobo


it's micro atx lol, yeah i think it's too small for case like this



t77snapshot said:


> Awesome first build ibay190!
> 
> 
> *Welcome to TPU!* _Simply view the top of the page and locate "User CP", from there click on "Edit System Specs" (see pic below)_
> ...



Thanks You Bro, glad to see you like it


----------



## ibay190 (Apr 19, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/DSC07935.jpg



wait, where do you get this cooler???

is it thermaltake  newest cooler NiC series...??

Great RAM clearance


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I challenge anyone to present a more ghetto setup than this:
> http://i.imgur.com/Gv4et6r.jpg
> A Pentium D 960, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R, 1GB RAM, an 8600GT, and the original ThermalCrap Pisswater 760i.  There wasn't enough coolant in the Pisswater, so it's running ~50/50 on the glycol and water.  I only have the AMD mounting bracket for it, so it's currently being held down on top of the CPU with 3 HDDs.



LOOOOL would be more ghetto if the HDD's were in use


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> wait, where do you get this cooler???
> 
> is it thermaltake  newest cooler NiC series...??
> 
> Great RAM clearance



Thermaltake sent it to me, it is the NiC C5, and yes it has great clearance!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/DSCF8470.jpg


is no big enough.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/DSCF8470.jpg



got it to fit finally?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> got it to fit finally?



Yep, had to move the Lian-Li fan bracket forward.


Oh, and rig 2:


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, had to move the Lian-Li fan bracket forward.
> 
> 
> Oh, and rig 2:
> ...


The crunchers will be expecting big things from you.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I challenge anyone to present a more ghetto setup than this:
> http://i.imgur.com/Gv4et6r.jpg




Hahah I like your castle of hard drives over there


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I challenge anyone to present a more ghetto setup than this:



I think this setup we made in IT is pretty close.

Having to do with what we have make for some interesting things.


----------



## Soviet (Apr 19, 2013)

This is my HW


----------



## RCoon (Apr 19, 2013)

Soviet said:


> This is my HW
> 
> http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj542/sogandolma/SDC10392_zps1691238d.jpg



That PCB BEND! :O


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm not stalking you RCoon, honestly!!

I've just bought 4 more Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans.  Ugly but unbelievably effective at low noise and airflow.  I have two in front bay as well on a 240 radiator.

Looping Heaven 3.0 for 20 minutes and temps maxed at 37degrees.  That was on a genuinely inaudible 750rpm.

UGLY!!!!





Ugly be gone!!!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not stalking you RCoon, honestly!!
> 
> I've just bought 4 more Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans.  Ugly but unbelievably effective at low noise and airflow.  I have two in front bay as well on a 240 radiator.
> 
> ...



It's a shame the fans are good but so ugly.
I'm just checking out Trifire now actually, and the crossfire performance of 7970 and 50's xD


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 19, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> I think this setup we made in IT is pretty close.
> 
> Having to do with what we have make for some interesting things.



The last picture with the pile of working fans, the summer edition  that's the one for the ghetto award


----------



## radrok (Apr 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I've just bought 4 more Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans. Ugly but unbelievably effective at low noise and airflow. I have two in front bay as well on a 240 radiator.



Their 140mm are a blessing, currently running them on my 140x3 rads


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not stalking you RCoon, honestly!!
> 
> I've just bought 4 more Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans.  Ugly but unbelievably effective at low noise and airflow.  I have two in front bay as well on a 240 radiator.
> 
> ...



Still trying to be like me, eh?  First you copy my case, then my mobo, now my fans... :shadedshu

jk


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2013)

New parts came in so I spent the morning rebuilding


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New parts came in so I spent the morning rebuilding
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/P1070990.jpg




That case is MASSIVE!!!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> That case is MASSIVE!!!



Indeed it is, I went back and forth looking for something to replace the XB. After 3 months of this, I had the chance to grab this SM8X from CaseLabs, and its amazing.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2013)

is that the TPU power button? 10/10


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Still trying to be like me, eh?  First you copy my case, then my mobo, now my fans... :shadedshu
> 
> jk



lol,

I knew you had Noctua fans as well.  I used them on my old i7 920 a few years back.  But at least I changed to a single Titan so I could avoid being your plagiarist. 



AthlonX2 said:


> New parts came in so I spent the morning rebuilding
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/P1070990.jpg



Do you actually game _inside_ that thing!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New parts came in so I spent the morning rebuilding
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/P1070990.jpg



THAT looks good. Nice choice of parts. That ram sucks though. Got 2800 MHz yet?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> THAT looks good. Nice choice of parts. That ram sucks though. Got 2800 MHz yet?



Yes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774731


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2013)

picked this up on sale for the i5 2400/ HD 7770 rig:

http://www.philips.ca/c/pc-monitor/e-line-21.5-inch-54.6-cm-227e3qphsu_27/prd/en/

Cost me $125 taxes inc. Can't go back to TN panels, IPS all the way


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> New parts came in so I spent the morning rebuilding
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130419/P1070990.jpg



Love the color. Great build!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Yes
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774731



Nice job, not supposed to be easy with 3570K, but you have proved THAT wrong. My 3570k does 2800 as well, but only with Samsungs, not Hynix like those sticks.


Hopefully, Haswell lets these sticks really fly, many should do 3000++. Keep those sticks!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally delidded the bitch, applied the arctic silver mx and now idle temps are 24 - 28 degrees!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Indeed it is, I went back and forth looking for something to replace the XB. After 3 months of this, I had the chance to grab this SM8X from CaseLabs, and its amazing.



I would have lots of fun shouting "jees you got a big pussy" into that case  

Cookies for anyone who know's what I am on about


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 19, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I would have lots of fun shouting "jees you got a big pussy" into that case
> 
> Cookies for anyone who know's what I am on about



http://www.hark.com/clips/pphkzhvthn-geez-you-got-a-big-pussy


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> http://www.hark.com/clips/pphkzhvthn-geez-you-got-a-big-pussy



Was about to post that, one of my favorite movies!

Just remember: IF IT BLEEDS, WE CAN KILL IT!


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Was about to post that, one of my favorite movies!
> 
> Just remember: IF IT BLEEDS, WE CAN KILL IT!



My favorite- "I ain't got time to bleed!"

Predator No time to bleed.....riiiiight - YouTube


----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2013)

Alright folks enough "fun" know let's stay on topic


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Alright folks enough "fun" know let's stay on topic



Alrighty then....

Here's a screenshot of my FX-8350 rig happily crunching along for WCG





It's been running 4.4Ghz @100% load since installation in early December last year


----------



## d1nky (Apr 19, 2013)

how about pc in the future..... ive just ordered red sleeving and silver heatshrink.... mods to come! then i'll probably sell up lol

@Norton... well its safe to say that's a stability test haha mines happy as hell and temps max 45*c @stock


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 19, 2013)

IPS screen is great for the price i paid for it, i couldn't be more happier with my $125 spent


----------



## douglatins (Apr 19, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Best chassis you can get hands down.



The 900d is coming, and its cheaper.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 19, 2013)

So many awesome computers, i wish i HAD ALL THE HARDWARE


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 20, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> This is PC ATM! A thread created for pc's that do not have to look nice all the time.  We want to see your new fanless psu installed... c'mon don't be shy.



Here it is then. :shadedshu


----------



## d1nky (Apr 20, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> Here it is then. :shadedshu



you shouldn't of, really you shouldn't of


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 20, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Finally delidded the bitch, applied the arctic silver mx and now idle temps are 24 - 28 degrees!



You did it! Glad you didn't fuck up! Now I wanna do it too. 10 degrees lower temps look tempting, and the summer is coming.


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 21, 2013)

spring cleaning, all done


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 21, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> spring cleaning, all done
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130420/IMG_20130420_205748[1].jpg



Very nice, do you like the case? I had a M40 from aerocool a while back for a lanbox and loved the layout and details except I thought the workmanship could've been better. But for the money you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I play?


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 22, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Very nice, do you like the case? I had a M40 from aerocool a while back for a lanbox and loved the layout and details except I thought the workmanship could've been better. But for the money you couldn't go wrong.



yea i like it and it was only about 120$ and its a descent size so, plus the cool looking top that they stole from alienware


----------



## khemist (Apr 22, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> much better  shame you carn't see the fluid going through it like the block in one of your previous photo's.
> 
> Always wondered how can you tell if the pump fails? Im guessing you can't actually see the fluid moving? Do the pumps make noise?



I'm thinking i will probably sell this block on when the Aquacomputer Kryographics copper/plexi is released, like to see the liquid inside the block.

I only bought this xspc one because i wanted a block ASAP.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 22, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> Can I play?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/SANY0101.jpg


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 24, 2013)

Just finished installing evga gtx titan. I also have backplate but I don't think i will put it on the card. I tried some of the smaller screws and they are way way too tight to remove. Only 3 out of 10 would come out before risking stripping the screw heads. But anyway doesn't affect performance and still looks nice...


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 24, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Just finished installing evga gtx titan. I also have backplate but I don't think i will put it on the card. I tried some of the smaller screws and they are way way too tight to remove. Only 3 out of 10 would come out before risking stripping the screw heads. But anyway doesn't affect performance and still looks nice...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QzCgUlw.jpg



Only running dual-channel on the RAM?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 24, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Only running dual-channel on the RAM?



For the moment, second kit is going to RMA. Btw finally found some right tool for the screws + some too much finger power -> backplate installed!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 24, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> For the moment, second kit is going to RMA. Btw finally found some right tool for the screws + some too much finger power -> backplate installed!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MS7DzKG.jpg
> 
> ...



nice pics


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL I know this is "Your PC ATM" but can it be "Your TV ATM" for one post LOL. Well my TV does have a PC in it HAHAHAHA

Lets start off by explaining this TV. Its a Samsung 400DXN-2 Commercial Grade TV. It came originally with a CUT down version of Windows XP Embedded and it sucked bad. I decided to test out Windows 7 but due to the ram in this thing it was painfully slow and the AM2 (yea not + or am3) didn't do it any justice either. So I found the motherboard model and did some digging and come to find out, its almost the size of a mATX board inside this TV. Also found out that it used a AM2 desktop socket and full size DDR2 ram slots. Well this morning I got the nerve to take apart my 1200$ TV in hopes to maybe get more ram in there. After I got it apart I found that it had two slots so I had an extra stick of 2GB and 1GB laying around. I threw those in there and it posted so I was happy but then I got to thinking that not too long ago I bought a Phenom I 9150E low powered quad here on TPU and it was collecting dust in the closet so I did what any crazy PC guy would do and took the heatsink off and swapped out the POS dual core for that decent quad. With fingers crossed I booted it up and to my joy the windows 7 loading screen popped up!!!!! I then repasted and put it back together to do a final test in the bedroom so thats were I am at now making this post!!! LOL

http://www.samsung.com/us/pdf/400_460DXN2_DSHT.pdf

Original CPU was a Athlon X2 4450e 45W brisbane
New CPU is a Phenom I 9150e 65W Agena


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2013)

you know, the rest of us just use a HDMI cable.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 25, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I then repasted and put it back together to do a final test in the bedroom so thats were I am at now making this post!!! LOL



I'm not sure what that has to do with computers, seems a little personal, but congratulations


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> you know, the rest of us just use a HDMI cable.



LOL but this TV came with the PC inside from the factory HAHAHA



MT Alex said:


> I'm not sure what that has to do with computers, seems a little personal, but congratulations



Make sure it can..... HANDLE the extra RAM in its HARD DRIVE.... If you get what I mean 

Also forgot to mention I upgraded the HDD from 40GB to 120GB 7,200RPM


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 25, 2013)

That's a winner of a TV that 

And how is that cooler lol, first time I saw the pic i thought you mashed an 8800GTS in there!

Nice TV mod lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 25, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> That's a winner of a TV that
> 
> And how is that cooler lol, first time I saw the pic i thought you mashed an 8800GTS in there!
> 
> Nice TV mod lol



LOL naa they have a custom CPU/NB/IGP block. It has a HD3200 IGP that will probably be good for light gaming such as HL1 or SC1


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 25, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL naa they have a custom CPU/NB/IGP block. It has a HD3200 IGP that will probably be good for light gaming such as HL1 or SC1



Yeah I realised as I scrolled through your post 

I had a laptop with a 3200 in once - some Turion II CPU thing - that 3200 ran CS:Source before they did some major updating, so HL2 should even run haha

That is truly one of the coolest things I have seen in this thread


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> Yeah I realised as I scrolled through your post
> 
> I had a laptop with a 3200 in once - some Turion II CPU thing - that 3200 ran CS:Source before they did some major updating, so HL2 should even run haha
> 
> That is truly one of the coolest things I have seen in this thread



All the way through 6th form (college), I was running CSS and Diablo 2 on a Turion II and a integrated X1xxx amd graphics chip on a gentle 1gb RAM laptop i was given to do my web media and HCI programming on  lasted me a good 2 years on CSS!


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> All the way through 6th form (college), I was running CSS and Diablo 2 on a Turion II and a integrated X1xxx amd graphics chip on a gentle 1gb RAM laptop i was given to do my web media and HCI programming on  lasted me a good 2 years on CSS!



Those Turion II processors were ok... I loved mine back then... but they got hot. 

I also remember having to buy a new battery because the power went out during a CSS session, and the power draw was too much for the battery


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2013)

File Server finally got evicted from the wooden drawer and got itself a new case like its big brother.










I made a mistake with the internal VGA size, so sadly it only has one of two GTX 275's in it, as the Arctic Cooling Extreme III takes up a little too much space for the Fan blower to fit!
Ignore the AMD FX sticker on the main rig, it lies! the TUF sticker too...


----------



## Kast (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 26, 2013)

Ghetto dust filter


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 26, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> For the moment, second kit is going to RMA. Btw finally found some right tool for the screws + some too much finger power -> backplate installed!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RafAXrd.jpg



Great pictures man and great hardware. I see that Asus Xonar is isolated with a good layer of dust force protection


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 26, 2013)

Rinsing out the new TEC setup! Got some mayhems XT-1 coming in a couple days.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL I know this is "Your PC ATM" but can it be "Your TV ATM" for one post LOL. Well my TV does have a PC in it HAHAHAHA
> 
> Lets start off by explaining this TV. Its a Samsung 400DXN-2 Commercial Grade TV. It came originally with a CUT down version of Windows XP Embedded and it sucked bad. I decided to test out Windows 7 but due to the ram in this thing it was painfully slow and the AM2 (yea not + or am3) didn't do it any justice either. So I found the motherboard model and did some digging and come to find out, its almost the size of a mATX board inside this TV. Also found out that it used a AM2 desktop socket and full size DDR2 ram slots. Well this morning I got the nerve to take apart my 1200$ TV in hopes to maybe get more ram in there. After I got it apart I found that it had two slots so I had an extra stick of 2GB and 1GB laying around. I threw those in there and it posted so I was happy but then I got to thinking that not too long ago I bought a Phenom I 9150E low powered quad here on TPU and it was collecting dust in the closet so I did what any crazy PC guy would do and took the heatsink off and swapped out the POS dual core for that decent quad. With fingers crossed I booted it up and to my joy the windows 7 loading screen popped up!!!!! I then repasted and put it back together to do a final test in the bedroom so thats were I am at now making this post!!! LOL
> 
> ...



 x 100


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 27, 2013)

Getting a bit chilly, this is a reading from the cpu block. Currently this is just distilled with sysprep, temps could be colder, as the radiator is currently warming up the water, due to there being no heat/load on the block.
This is with 4 60W Tecs(Currently running at 30W) in a chiller-


----------



## ReaperX87 (Apr 27, 2013)

Some great cases. Looking good people


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just showing off my latest creation, its a desk fan modded out from a gentle typhoon. according to thermaltake i'm a pro gamer now


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 28, 2013)

Better post in Ghetto mods


----------



## khemist (Apr 29, 2013)

New Titan block installed
















Just need the backplate now.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks great
Let us know how temps are (stock and oc)


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2013)

I like it Khemist! Looks like you are cooling everything with a shamrock shake!


----------



## khemist (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, when i had the XSPC block my temps would hit around 43 with fans low at 1.2v max oc... will report back later although i think it will be around the same.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 30, 2013)

khemist said:


> New Titan block installed
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img809/3475/21731537.jpg
> 
> ...



That's better can see coolant now


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2013)

The dust is free...


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 30, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> The dust is free...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130430/P1010957.jpg


very free 
start from the bottom of the case


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 30, 2013)

Small update (2 and a half months worth of income in this part of the world  ) going from a P55/i5 750 to a Z77/i5 3570k and a GTX660 SLI but its ok ... for now


----------



## Sassanou (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello !

A little video of my Cosmos II in progress 


Cosmos 2 rigid tubbing - YouTube


----------



## Sinzia (May 1, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> A little video of my Cosmos II in progress
> 
> ...



Damn, that's sexy. Anyone got a guide on doing rigid tubing?


----------



## khemist (May 1, 2013)

Sinzia said:


> Damn, that's sexy. Anyone got a guide on doing rigid tubing?



Google Pipe bending 101, check the second result.


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> The dust is free...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130430/P1010957.jpg



Always wanted a FT02 or a TJ11, but vastly overpriced for me.


----------



## CameronBanna (May 1, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Still need to finish wiring.


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2013)

What are your system specs?


----------



## CameronBanna (May 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> What are your system specs?



3770k @ 5.0Ghz

3x GTX 670 *volt-modded* at 1411Mhz

maximus v extreme 

dominator platinum 2600


----------



## THE_EGG (May 1, 2013)

MoonPig said:


> The dust is free...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130430/P1010957.jpg



Don't get me started on the dust with the FT02...D: It does stay out of the inside of the case pretty well though. I hadn't opened mine for about a year when I was swapping mobos and there was hardly any dust inside although the filters were looking a bit nasty.



RCoon said:


> Always wanted a FT02 or a TJ11, but vastly overpriced for me.



Tis worth it. I upgraded from a CM-692 and I found the upgrade astonshing (before the 692 I've always had sub $80 cases). The feel and construction of it is worth it alone. I've also found it to be extremely quiet, understated and still provide good cooling for components.


----------



## khemist (May 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Looks great
> Let us know how temps are (stock and oc)



Seems to be same temps as the XSPC block, 42-43 @1.2v max oc medium fan speed ...  not tried stock yet, i HATE running at stock!.


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

Here is my update on my computer case. I finished painting for now. I painted the front grills and the back inside side panel red. I love it so far. I will make another update when the red pro wires come in and I redo all the wires. I may paint more but do not know what. I am going to see about getting the HD doors off and painting them as well. Any more ideas? 

My system. 

Intel i7 3820 @ 4.7GHz
ASUS Rampage IV Formula x79
Corsair 32GB DDR3 1866 MHz 
120GB Corsair SSD/WD 300GB VRaptor
ASUS GTX 690
Corsair H100 water cooling
X-FI sound card
Antec 1200w PSU
Haf 932 case



























I painted the wire and graphic card holder. I am going to place it in the lower part of the case to hid the PSU wires and other things. More updates on the way.
















I got this for my computer and will be reworking all the wires and doing lighting as well...more updates on the way. 

NZXT CB 24P-R Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (Red)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZTE/?tag=tec06d-20

NZXT CB 8P-R 8-Pin Motherboard Premium Power Extension Cable (Red)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZUS/?tag=tec06d-20

(2) NZXT CB 8V-R 6-Pin to 6+2-Pin VGA Premium Extension Cable (Red)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZVC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## ste2425 (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Here is my update on my computer case. I finished painting for now. I painted the front grills and the back inside side panel red. I love it so far. I will make another update when the red pro wires come in and I redo all the wires. I may paint more but do not know what. I am going to see about getting the HD doors off and painting them as well. Any more ideas?
> 
> My system.
> 
> ...



Very nice  Maybe paint the very top grill around the USB ports also? If you can separate it from the plastic holding the USB ports that is 

EDIT: Just noticed it doesn't have the black surround like the other drive bay grills so actually it probably looks better like this 

and sure this thread was meant to be for when you PC's DON'T have their makeup on.

So here's my addition.




Currently doing more testing to my feedback suppressor and its one hell of a mess


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks. I am a game artist and work in 3D all day long. I like to have a great computer. I can also write this off on my taxes as well..


----------



## ste2425 (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I can also write this off on my taxes as well..



Champion.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2013)

CameronBanna said:


> 3770k @ 5.0Ghz
> 
> 3x GTX 670 *volt-modded* at 1411Mhz
> 
> ...



Volt modded you say? Enlighten me!


----------



## Knight091 (May 2, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Champion.



O yes if the US Gov takes money from me I may as well take it back...hehehe



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Volt modded you say? Enlighten me!



Ya that sound like a BAD IDEA.... just saying


"ste2425"

I work as a 3D artist working on the Apache attack helicopter flight sims and as well the CH-47 sims as well. I am around super computers and stuff all day. I go home and mod and play games and work in 3D..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> O yes if the US Gov takes money from me I may as well take it back...hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ya that sound like a BAD IDEA.... just saying



FOR YOU


----------



## khemist (May 2, 2013)

Sinzia said:


> Damn, that's sexy. Anyone got a guide on doing rigid tubing?









Also check out the new acrylic Primochill tube.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Here is my update on my computer case. I finished painting for now. I painted the front grills and the back inside side panel red. I love it so far. I will make another update when the red pro wires come in and I redo all the wires. I may paint more but do not know what. I am going to see about getting the HD doors off and painting them as well. Any more ideas?
> 
> My system.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's time to switch to AMD!


----------



## d1nky (May 2, 2013)

this is half way through! I best open a case mod thread


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

phoood


----------



## d1nky (May 2, 2013)

forgot I had my chocolate cheesecake in the pic lol also that bag has creameggs and jaffacakes.

oh and my dirty laundry in the background.

Suck, this is more like my room ATM

simple case mod coming real soon guys


----------



## _JP_ (May 2, 2013)

I have a can of that stuff for cleaning too. Doesn't smell like lemon to me, but they're the ones making the product...
It does make stuff very clean.


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> "ste2425"
> 
> I work as a 3D artist working on the Apache attack helicopter flight sims and as well the CH-47 sims as well. I am around super computers and stuff all day. I go home and mod and play games and work in 3D..



Ohhhh your one of them lucky folk where you do what you enjoy and get paid for it


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6470/photo0055hi.jpg
> 
> this is half way through! I best open a case mod thread



Did you really set computer hardware on a staticy blanket?????


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 3, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil-13-hd-7990-23_zps3a68cacc.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil13-7990_comparison2_zps7c732de3.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/7990s-watercooled_zpsa5f97fb6.jpg[/URL]



Guessing that's not for gaming.


----------



## d1nky (May 3, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Guessing that's not for gaming.



more like world domination wow!!


----------



## ste2425 (May 3, 2013)

Sliver Victor said:


> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/New%20Hardware%20And%20Devices%202013/DSCF1819_zpsf0527bc8.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil-13-hd-7990-23_zps3a68cacc.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil13-7990_comparison2_zps7c732de3.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/7990s-watercooled_zpsa5f97fb6.jpg[/URL]



dam, that thing probably cost more than my car :/ lovely though


----------



## d1nky (May 3, 2013)

sneak preview


----------



## RCoon (May 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sneak preview
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9624/photo0057o.jpg



Needs more red i think


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Needs more red i think



Yes was thinking the same thing... I do not like Red..o no never...lol



Sliver Victor said:


> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/New%20Hardware%20And%20Devices%202013/DSCF1819_zpsf0527bc8.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil-13-hd-7990-23_zps3a68cacc.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/powercolor-devil13-7990_comparison2_zps7c732de3.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/7990s-watercooled_zpsa5f97fb6.jpg[/URL]




You know their is a thing called OVER KILL..... Ya... and this is it. I have a GTX 690 and a great computer and it runs games on my 30" Pro LCD at a rez of 2560x1600 with max setting on any game. I would love to have that computer but I would kill myself for spending that much on it. Well after I played a few games...lol



ste2425 said:


> dam, that thing probably cost more than my car :/ lovely though



I spent 5,000 USD on a computer once.... it was a dream computer...then age came and it was passed over.... I had two loops and 4 top of the line cards water cooled.... it was crazy..... but then I am a viedo game artist... I got back almost 2,000 from my taxes that year for buying the computer and saying it was for work..it was but for fun as well...


----------



## de.das.dude (May 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sneak preview
> 
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/9624/photo0057o.jpg



is it red or something else? hard to tell.


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> is it red or something else? hard to tell.



Ya it almost looks pink but it could be the lighting. I know the Corsair fan rims are red and they are not the same as the case color.


----------



## d1nky (May 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Needs more red i think





de.das.dude said:


> is it red or something else? hard to tell.



hahaha everything else is black!! rog colour cliché haha

oh found my sleeving, jus as I was putting it together. rest of the day finishing sleeving, weekend masturbating over it haha

its post box red, just phone camera is shit.


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

I got some of the new pro wires in today. It really makes the wiring look way better. Still waiting on other wires to show up as well as red lights to add light in my case. I have all the HD bay doors off because I am painting them red as well. They will be back on soon.  

Before





After


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2013)

Those do look good!  Where did you get them?


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Those do look good!  Where did you get them?



I got them off Amazon.com.

NZXT CB 24P-R Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (Red)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZTE/?tag=tec06d-20

NZXT CB 8P-R 8-Pin Motherboard Premium Power Extension Cable (Red)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZUS/?tag=tec06d-20

(2) NZXT CB 8V-R 6-Pin to 6+2-Pin VGA Premium Extension Cable (Red)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TSCZVC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## d1nky (May 3, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I got them off Amazon.com.
> 
> NZXT CB 24P-R Singled Sleeved M/B 24-Pin Premium Cable (Red)
> 
> ...



I wish I bought these instead of sleeving it by hand, it takes hours/days and costs loads!

good looking build tho


----------



## Knight091 (May 3, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I wish I bought these instead of sleeving it by hand, it takes hours/days and costs loads!
> 
> good looking build tho



Thanks. Ya I am willing to pay more if the hard work is already done for me... 


I got this coming to me as well.. Way better than cutting out my own window...only cost 19.99...well worth it..


----------



## d1nky (May 3, 2013)

the only problem with those ready made sleeves is they add-on and ya still get the bit by the psu, plus a lot more cable to hide!

ive been doin this all day now, its a pain in the arse tbh!

nice window, make sure you illuminate the components properly and itll look great!


----------



## Knight091 (May 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> the only problem with those ready made sleeves is they add-on and ya still get the bit by the psu, plus a lot more cable to hide!
> 
> ive been doin this all day now, its a pain in the arse tbh!
> 
> nice window, make sure you illuminate the components properly and itll look great!



Ya I have a fix for my PSU. Look at the pic of my computer. 
I have not finished it yet but after it will hid the
Wires and also look cool. I will have red plastic 
With a red light behind it.  My case will also have more lighting around
the case.


----------



## Bow (May 4, 2013)

CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 4, 2013)

Man!  Miss a few days in this thread and booooom!

Some really cool stuff you guys got there. 

I mean, look at all those tubes.  And black and red never looked better. 

Good job guys. 



Sliver Victor said:


> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/ScrammyWatt/Need%20New%20Hardware%20Thread/7990s-watercooled_zpsa5f97fb6.jpg[/URL]





Knight091 said:


> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/BLACKHAWK/IMG_2417_zpsbc7c1d04.jpg[/URL]


----------



## ReaperX87 (May 4, 2013)

Click on the photo here is mine atm.


----------



## ReaperX87 (May 4, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I got some of the new pro wires in today. It really makes the wiring look way better. Still waiting on other wires to show up as well as red lights to add light in my case. I have all the HD bay doors off because I am painting them red as well. They will be back on soon.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



I like how you used the GPU fan housing as a cable management hider.


----------



## Knight091 (May 4, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> I like how you used the GPU fan housing as a cable management hider.



Thanks. Ya I am going to put red plastic in the 3 holes in the side and add red lights in the case. Also add one in the fan housing to make it pop. Still think about ideas.


----------



## ReaperX87 (May 4, 2013)

Take a look at the video I posted just click on the pics. I have a 932 but got the HAF X instead


----------



## Knight091 (May 4, 2013)

ReaperX87 said:


> Take a look at the video I posted just click on the pics. I have a 932 but got the HAF X instead



Cool case and vid..


----------



## kenyak22 (May 6, 2013)

*DOTA 2 Themed PC Build*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...854957.1073741832.272213024956&type=1&theater

i just want to share what i have found in FB...


----------



## [Ion] (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I know my desk is a disaster, but whatever 








It's not the cleanest setup ever, but it's not bad looking, wicked fast, and not too loud.  I'm going to install the HD7950 at some point, but haven't had time yet.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2013)

Did the rough cut on my side panel. Made the window a bit larger. Still deciding on what to do for molding. I'll know once I get my sheet of plexi tomorrow.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 9, 2013)

Fairly nice upgrade to my rig. 
Went to 
8gb RipjawsX from 4gb Gskill flares
1090T to FX8350
CM Storm Enforcer to NZXT 810
And sleeving for both gpus,24pin mobo & 8pin 

























Will be throwing in a H100i or H110 soon.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Fairly nice upgrade to my rig.
> Went to
> 8gb RipjawsX from 4gb Gskill flares
> 1090T to FX8350
> ...



I really like your red theme 

I just changed all of my 1/4" barbs to EK compression fittings for my WC'd Titans:
















A lot of ppl had suggested the change before, so I decided to give it a shot, the seal is much tighter than with barbs and hose clamps, thanks for the suggestion guys!!


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I really like your red theme
> 
> I just changed all of my 1/4" barbs to EK compression fittings for my WC'd Titans:
> 
> ...



why not turn that back rad arround ?
Nice Build !!


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> why not turn that back rad arround ?



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2013)

haha this looks like that emergency exit  slings in military aircraft


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Did the rough cut on my side panel. Made the window a bit larger. Still deciding on what to do for molding. I'll know once I get my sheet of plexi tomorrow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130506/windzzz.jpg



Nice! do you know how you are going to attach the plexi? Double sided tape or drill some holes to do bolts/nuts.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> why not turn that back rad arround ?
> Nice Build !!





t_ski said:


> I was thinking the same thing



First of all, thank you for your comments 

I believe someone asked the same question the fist time I posted pics of my loop. You see, because of the way the rad uses the exhaust fan to fasten its mounting bracket, if I turn it around the exit for the tubes in my case  is still about an inch above the rad's intake and out take, the tube bends in such a way that makes it kink and cuts the water flow. 

I tried using elbows to direct the flow but there's not enough room even with the bracket and fan to make such a tight bend using that method. 

The only way to fix it was to turn around the rad and make the tubes gently curve out of the case in such a way that it wont compromise the flow 



n0tiert said:


> haha this looks like that emergency exit  slings in military aircraft



I know huh? Like the ejection handles on the F-14 seats, nice observation, maybe I'll paint them with yellow and black stripes to make it look cool, that's a thought


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> First of all, thank you for your comments
> 
> I believe someone asked the same question the fist time I posted pics of my loop. You see, because of the way the rad uses the exhaust fan to fasten its mounting bracket, if I turn it around the exit for the tubes in my case  is still about an inch above the rad's intake and out take, the tube bends in such a way that makes it kink and cuts the water flow.
> 
> ...


Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 10, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Where there's a will, there's a way



I know.... I guess I could drill new holes in my case that coincide with the connectors... that's probably what I'll do, will keep you posted.


----------



## n0tiert (May 10, 2013)

to make good bends with tubes i used to use these springs


----------



## Random Murderer (May 10, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> to make good bends with tubes i used to use these springs
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/14055_0.jpg



Inside or outside of the tubing? I've seen it done both ways, granted it's been ages since I've seen someone running it inside(I'm talking back in the days of s754 and s438)


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 10, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I really like your red theme
> 
> I just changed all of my 1/4" barbs to EK compression fittings for my WC'd Titans:
> 
> ...



Wow.  That's a weel wed wadiator!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)




----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Jetster (May 11, 2013)

I almost bought one of those but just as little out of my price range


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I almost bought one of those but just as little out of my price range



The couple of extra $$$ was worth it imo- serviceable and no aluminum.... just nice heavy copper and brass


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2013)

^ I wish I could find one of those!


I had to make my side panel larger, it wasn't working the way I originally intended. I think it ended up looking better. I have one ding I have to touch up, can't really see it in the pic...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white:






Ha, the water bottle reflection makes it look like there's a water bottle in there.


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^ I wish I could find one of those!.




In stock right now!!! 

Swiftech H220 Water Cooler

Gotta grab em quick when they come in


----------



## n0tiert (May 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Inside or outside of the tubing? I've seen it done both ways, granted it's been ages since I've seen someone running it inside(I'm talking back in the days of s754 and s438)



u can buy it with different lengths , outside, never seen them inside a "tube"  ...


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^ I wish I could find one of those!
> 
> 
> I had to make my side panel larger, it wasn't working the way I originally intended. I think it ended up looking better. I have one ding I have to touch up, can't really see it in the pic...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white:
> ...





Norton said:


> In stock right now!!!
> 
> Swiftech H220 Water Cooler
> 
> Gotta grab em quick when they come in




you guys may have just inspired me....... I like that AIO looks great, I been thinking about getting one but wasn't sure which.

and erocker I was contemplating cutting a larger window for my mod and seen yours and thought got to be done

TPU is bad for my wallet


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 11, 2013)

Got 2 Dell U2412M's. Bf3 is awaiting the surround vision goodness.


----------



## MT Alex (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> ...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white...



I think it looks sweet as with the blue LED, makes a nice highlight with the white case


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^ I wish I could find one of those!
> 
> 
> I had to make my side panel larger, it wasn't working the way I originally intended. I think it ended up looking better. I have one ding I have to touch up, can't really see it in the pic...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white:
> ...



Wow love this, great job.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I think it looks sweet as with the blue LED, makes a nice highlight with the white case



The camera really overemphasizes the color. In RL it just looks like there's a faint blue led stuck somewhere in a drive bay. I've really been wanting to replace my orange fans with Corsair SP/AF fans, but I've had two of those go bad on me already. Won't be buying any more of them. I don't have very good luck with Corsair products.. Other than RAM, PSU's and this case has been nice.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^ I wish I could find one of those!
> 
> 
> I had to make my side panel larger, it wasn't working the way I originally intended. I think it ended up looking better. I have one ding I have to touch up, can't really see it in the pic...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white:
> ...



Yep, I think that's how im going to do mine. Just cut out the big bulging out part.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2013)

i stared at that picture for 5 minutes trying to figure out how you fit that bottle there  then i saw your comment.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 14, 2013)

well today I came across this little guy... a subwoofer that matches my case! how awsome is that! I've got a pair of surround speakers from an old 5.1 system that'll work with it, they're silver and use 15w each so it should be ok with this sub (it has input and the 2 plug ins for the left and right)

The only thing is i can't find any real info on this sound system. The sub sounds good enough and the audio quality going to the speakers sounds decent enough... esp considering these speakers don't even go with the system lol. I only paid about $12 for the unit. the only info on the thing is that it has 110v .5A input... and it says COLORSit on the front, no model number or anything.







wish i knew more about the sub unit. would like to match the proper speakers with it or at least the proper rated speakers.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> to make good bends with tubes i used to use these springs
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/14055_0.jpg



The bend is too pronounced, I don't think that'll help prevent the tube from kinking, thanks for the suggestion though 



PopcornMachine said:


> Wow.  That's a weel wed wadiator!



LOL, it looks red because of the lighting from the cold cathode, I didn't use flash for that particular photo 



xBruce88x said:


> well today I came across this little guy... a subwoofer that matches my case! how awsome is that! I've got a pair of surround speakers from an old 5.1 system that'll work with it, they're silver and use 15w each so it should be ok with this sub (it has input and the 2 plug ins for the left and right)



Aprox 7 years ago I had a very similar Raidmax case as you do, only in black:






[/url]


----------



## xBruce88x (May 14, 2013)

its a rather hard case to find, mine i mean. A while back a few members tried to find it... seems like mine is a mix up of older cases from around 2004 or so. Some off brand companies... Chinese most likely.

I'll post a pic with the flash turned off in just a sec. my connection is rather slow... 15kb/sec max lol

edit:

Ah here we go...


----------



## catnipkiller (May 14, 2013)

Time for an upgrade!


----------



## xBruce88x (May 17, 2013)

what's better than 2 monitors for multitasking you ask?

why 2 systems of course! one is the desktop, the other an IBM T43 Thinkpad, with a wireless keyboard and mouse for easier use (in the tray)


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> its a rather hard case to find, mine i mean. A while back a few members tried to find it... seems like mine is a mix up of older cases from around 2004 or so. Some off brand companies... Chinese most likely.
> 
> I'll post a pic with the flash turned off in just a sec. my connection is rather slow... 15kb/sec max lol
> 
> ...



I used to have that case years ago. Got it from geeks.net


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 18, 2013)

hey fellas. Nice to see youall again. Nice pics everyone. Well for today I have a new GTX660 by Asus to post. Always nice to post my system on this website! 











The reason I replaced my 7970 after two months was screen tearing in Diablo. Hopefully it's resolved now!


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2013)

No res. I quite like it like that. Really simple easy loop.


----------



## Knight091 (May 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/q8Lju5B.jpg
> 
> No res. I quite like it like that. Really simple easy loop.



Wow that is a FAT rad.... Bet that thing will get rid of some heat.


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

I know its got its own thread but I just want to show it off some more....


----------



## bear jesus (May 18, 2013)

I'm jealous of the recent beautiful setups posted, this should give you all an idea why.


----------



## Sassanou (May 18, 2013)

Hello !

Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!


----------



## bear jesus (May 18, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!



That is beautiful 

Although i think you just made looking at this thread torture to me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 18, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> its a rather hard case to find, mine i mean. A while back a few members tried to find it... seems like mine is a mix up of older cases from around 2004 or so. Some off brand companies... Chinese most likely.
> 
> I'll post a pic with the flash turned off in just a sec. my connection is rather slow... 15kb/sec max lol
> 
> ...



I think they were a brand called chemain or something similar and yea they where all the rage back in the day lol I remember having a few similar ones and thinking they where the dogs danglys lol Also about that time I REALLY wanted an Antec Super Lanboy though never ever ended up getting one


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

chenbro makes some good cases. they make as OEM though

cheimein makes LCDs i think


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> chenbro makes some good cases. they make as OEM though
> 
> cheimein makes LCDs i think



Think that's what I meant, well done sir as I haven't thought about these cases for years so it wasn't a bad guess from me


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

i am modding a chenbro from my acer... so i know....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i am modding a chenbro from my acer... so i know....



Awesome cheap cases back in the day, them and other cheap OEM brands created what we came to know as "gaming cases"  pretty gay nowadays though lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

I think the case brand you guys are looking for is *Chenming*. They made a bunch of different cases back in the day. They also copied alot of cases too. Like The Chieftec Dragon / Antec 1030 soho design.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

well they are chinese, dont tell me expected them to be completely original


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> well they are chinese, dont tell me expected them to be completely original



Hehehe tell you the truth I am not sure if they made a complete original case.


----------



## ekymetal (May 20, 2013)

What a wicked thread ! 
I have spent hours looking ,and am only up
To page 15 !!


----------



## n0tiert (May 20, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!
> 
> ...



very nice cosmos mod


----------



## ekymetal (May 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^ I wish I could find one of those!
> 
> 
> I had to make my side panel larger, it wasn't working the way I originally intended. I think it ended up looking better. I have one ding I have to touch up, can't really see it in the pic...and the blue LED is getting replaced with something white:
> ...



Looks wicked mate.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2013)

Just ordered a side window panel for my NZXT and 30cm of Bitfenix white LED strips. Hate the current side panel on the cases, too damn ugly.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

Phone pic incoming 





sorry about the lack of light, one of the PSU leds were staring right at the phone.


also my LED strip is disconnected. cant sleep at night 

@RCoon why not buy normal LED strips for less money? i buy it in meters.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Phone pic incoming
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130520/20052013517.jpg
> sorry about the lack of light, one of the PSU leds were staring right at the phone.
> 
> ...



My time is worth more than my money


----------



## de.das.dude (May 20, 2013)

lol, you cheeky bastard


----------



## 20mmrain (May 21, 2013)

Well here is my new PC most of the way done... Got a few tid bits left to work out.... Possible second Titan.... Possible Full PSU sleeve job.

i7 3930K
Asus X79 Pro
G.Skill 1866Mhz 16gb 
EVGA GTX Titan
XFX 1050 Pro PSU
Intel SSD's RAID 0
2x Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar
Samsung External CDD USB 3.0
Various Water cooling parts


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 21, 2013)

^bosslife.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 21, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> Well here is my new PC most of the way done... Got a few tid bits left to work out.... Possible second Titan.... Possible Full PSU sleeve job.
> 
> i7 3930K
> Asus X79 Pro
> ...



Damn, that beast should crank out some impressive numbers, be it gaming or crunching.


----------



## 20mmrain (May 21, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Damn, that beast should crank out some impressive numbers, be it gaming or crunching.



I have got 3Dmark11 up to just over 16k working on going over 17k


----------



## Random Murderer (May 21, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> I have got 3Dmark11 up to just over 16k working on going over 17k



Any 3DMark 13 runs yet?


----------



## [Ion] (May 21, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> Well here is my new PC most of the way done... Got a few tid bits left to work out.... Possible second Titan.... Possible Full PSU sleeve job.
> 
> i7 3930K
> Asus X79 Pro
> ...



That's a beautiful setup you have there! 

What clocks/settings do you have the i7 running at?


----------



## Jetster (May 21, 2013)

^ Absolutely Beautiful. I love the simple clean lines


----------



## n0tiert (May 21, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> Well here is my new PC most of the way done... Got a few tid bits left to work out.... Possible second Titan.... Possible Full PSU sleeve job.
> 
> i7 3930K
> Asus X79 Pro
> ...



Awesome build, the blue & white theme comes out very nice!
did i missed it or is there no cd/dvd device ?

And who´s that beautiful nurse in the corner


----------



## d1nky (May 21, 2013)

@20mmrain if you don't feel like sleeving build/make a psu cover to go along the entire bottom. a piece of L shape metal would be fine for that!

its a good looking alternative!

and who needs a dvd drive when you have steaaammmmmmmmmmm!! lol


----------



## 20mmrain (May 21, 2013)

> @20mmrain if you don't feel like sleeving build/make a psu cover to go along the entire bottom. a piece of L shape metal would be fine for that!
> 
> its a good looking alternative!
> 
> and who needs a dvd drive when you have steaaammmmmmmmmmm!! lol



Gees I wish I would've thought of that... I did that on the build below.... but I completely forgot that I did that.

Thanks for the reminder/suggestion. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2825.html

Thanks for your hlp with the Sleeving BTW... I will respond to the IM when I get a chance



> Awesome build, the blue & white theme comes out very nice!
> did i missed it or is there no cd/dvd device ?
> 
> And who´s that beautiful nurse in the corner



Nope no CDD/DVD Drive first system I built without one. Actually I should say there is no internal CD/DVD Drive... I have an External Samsung USB 3.0 DVD Burner if I need it. It is the Blue device sitting on top of my PC in some of the pictures. And of course blue and white to match the rest of my computer. I found that I don't need a CDD/DVD Drive any longer... so why add one.

The girl is an advertisement for a costume.... But she is hot right???



> Any 3DMark 13 runs yet?



Yes I did but I did not record the Score.... I forgot to. But I think it was right around 10.5K or something like that.

I will do it again later and get back to you


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 21, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello !
> 
> Finally my Cosmos 2 is finished !!!
> 
> ...



DUDE!  First thing that popped into my head was "pipe dream".

And of course meaning the case and water cooling are so beautiful, it's like a dream.


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2013)

Phantom acrylic window arrived yesterday and fitted it on, which came at the sacrifice of my 230mm bitfenix spectre fan, but the bitfenix LED strip should arrive later on this week, with pictures!


----------



## n0tiert (May 22, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> Nope no CDD/DVD Drive first system I built without one. Actually I should say there is no internal CD/DVD Drive... I have an External Samsung USB 3.0 DVD Burner if I need it. It is the Blue device sitting on top of my PC in some of the pictures. And of course blue and white to match the rest of my computer. I found that I don't need a CDD/DVD Drive any longer... so why add one.
> 
> The girl is an advertisement for a costume.... But she is hot right???




didn´t see the drive, thought abot external hdd 

oh yeeeah she´s hot , hopefully not to hot to handle  or just add watercooling, hahah


----------



## catnipkiller (May 22, 2013)

Time to jump ship!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> Time to jump ship!
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img404/2691/20130522161421.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

Brand new powersupply for haswell upgrade is here.


----------



## Grnfinger (May 24, 2013)

Dug out my old Cosmos S case and sent it off to the powder coaters...

My Maximus IV /7870 Crossfire setup was "liberated" from my home so I though why let a great case sit collecting dust plus it's just a great case to work with.

All the plastic bits are off getting a fresh coat of paint ROG red and black.
I have all parts but watercooling gear and GPU's.... Still choosing GPU's and WC is in the mail.





Might start a build log but honestly I suck at picture taking and my progress is slow at the moment.


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2013)

Just plugged in my baby and my dedicated physx card (with arctic cooler) along with the bitfenix alchemy LED's, plus an extra 16GB of Kingston Beast 2133 RAM for 24GB total so i can screw with RAMDisks.






The black area is Kombustor Furry and Tesselation Test, which shows 1050mhz core and 7Ghz memory, but EVGA Precision only shows 1045?






The fairly plain and very empty box from Gigabyte.






Card installed, plus new window case panel and LED's






Overall picture.






Close up.

* NOTE TO SELF, SORT THOSE GODDAMN H100 CABLES OUT!*


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2013)

^^^ aaaahhhhh that's dapper!

what sort of firestrike results does it kick out?


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2013)

Cabling and lighting fixed and shown better 












Will update with firestrike scores shortly. I only clock my CPU to 4.2 and GPU to 1050. I prefer things to run cool as opposed to on the edge, and a little silence is always nice for once, coming from dual cards that reached 82 degrees on 85% fan speed...


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2013)

yee fair enough looking good man!


----------



## RCoon (May 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yee fair enough looking good man!



latest WHQL driver not valid on 3DMark apparently, couldnt verify the make of my GPU and ran it at 575mhz, so I'll have to wait for a fix.

For the sake of showing off LED's in the dark.


----------



## cadaveca (May 24, 2013)

Gone Green:


----------



## n0tiert (May 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Gone Green:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130524/boxes.jpg
> 
> ...









if i see ya on battlefield i´ll stab ya with my soon incomming 7990 

hehe


----------



## RCoon (May 25, 2013)

Finally got my scores after screwing around with a lot of things.
Ended up Boosting to 1200Mhz Core and 7GHz Memory on 1.2v.

Fluidmark also seems to think my GTX 275 can hit 73% load when running Physx dedicated, but never goes above 40 degrees. Nice to see it's being made the most of.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> http://s15.postimg.org/myw5v0a4q/Untitled.jpg
> 
> Finally got my scores after screwing around with a lot of things.
> Ended up Boosting to 1200Mhz Core and 7GHz Memory on 1.2v.
> ...



jesus you got it to 1200?

damn. My Evga 780 comes Tuesday! Cant wait.


----------



## RCoon (May 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> jesus you got it to 1200?
> 
> damn. My Evga 780 comes Tuesday! Cant wait.



1201 on the boost clock, after maxing voltage to 106% then adding the maximum 0.38v with voltage unlock. 1700mhz on the memory, but apparently 1800 isnt out of the question.

See my first image post up there for specific gpu and memory offsets.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 1201 on the boost clock, after maxing voltage to 106% then adding the maximum 0.38v with voltage unlock. 1700mhz on the memory, but apparently 1800 isnt out of the question.
> 
> See my first image post up there for specific gpu and memory offsets.



So you can unlock the voltage on the 780?


----------



## RCoon (May 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> So you can unlock the voltage on the 780?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

That is weak. Only max of 106% power target?


----------



## Knight091 (May 25, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130524/gg_refund.jpg
> 
> 
> if i see ya on battlefield i´ll stab ya with my soon incomming 7990
> ...



I will see you on the battlefield with my two GTX 690s...lol


----------



## shovenose (May 25, 2013)

This is my "seconary PC" based on an Intel G540, just put my old GTX 295 in here... yes, on a 360W Seasonic PSU... unfortunately the PSU only had a single 6-pin, so I plugged the PSU's 6-pin into the 8-pin on the graphics card, and used a Molex adapter for the other 6-pin connector. Surprisingly it works perfectly


----------



## theonedub (May 25, 2013)

Moved over to my 350D. Switched to a Seasonic X750 PSU from my Antec, subbed in the Kraken X60 over the H100, and retired the 580 Lightning for a GTX 780. 

Only have 2 sleeved 8pin PCIe cables- spaced that this card is 8+6. Figure Ill order the cable and install them together.

No more PC builds for me for a while, not really as fun as it used to be.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 25, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Moved over to my 350D.



Corsair cases are so clean and elegant. Love them.


----------



## Animalpak (May 25, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Moved over to my 350D. Switched to a Seasonic X750 PSU from my Antec, subbed in the Kraken X60 over the H100, and retired the 580 Lightning for a GTX 780.
> 
> Only have 2 sleeved 8pin PCIe cables- spaced that this card is 8+6. Figure Ill order the cable and install them together.
> 
> ...



Pfff people are sell out for the 780... I see alot that starts to sell even the 690 in ( fact much faster than 780 and Titan ) especially do not understand these people... 

A 690 for a 780 ?  :shadedshu  Biggest mistake of your life !


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 25, 2013)

Little bro's system





Thing2


----------



## ibay190 (May 25, 2013)

*IBAY190 RIG
*



Spoiler: Spec



(CPU) 			AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2ghz
(motherboard)		 Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
(Cpu cooler) 		Cooler Master Hyper 212X (1 fan)
(VGA CARD)		        HIS HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 IceQ
(RAM)			 GSKILL Ripjaws PC 12800 2 x 4GB (8GB)
(HDD1)			 Seagate 250 GB 
(HDD2)			 WD Cavlar Blue 500 GB
(PSU)			        Enermax NAXN 550-B 82+ Bronze
(case) 			Azza Toledo 301






Spoiler: IBAY190 RIG





















































Spoiler: Validasi


----------



## de.das.dude (May 25, 2013)

you need to cut your fingernails


----------



## RCoon (May 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That is weak. Only max of 106% power target?



plus the 0.38v, yes that is all you can do.


----------



## Knight091 (May 25, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Pfff people are sell out for the 780... I see alot that starts to sell even the 690 in ( fact much faster than 780 and Titan ) especially do not understand these people...
> 
> A 690 for a 780 ?  :shadedshu  Biggest mistake of your life !



That us so true. I have two GTX 690 and it kills the news cards. Just one GTX 690 kills both cards just by itself.


----------



## ibay190 (May 25, 2013)

*3*



de.das.dude said:


> you need to cut your fingernails



LOL, By the way thanks dude


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 25, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That us so true. I have two GTX 690 and it kills the news cards. Just one GTX 690 kills both cards just by itself.



yeah no shit. It's a dual GPU card. but with titan or 780 you don't have to worry about issues that come from dual gpu configurations. and you get more usable memory as well. why do you thing the titan has out sold the 690 in just 3 months?


----------



## ibay190 (May 25, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Little bro's system
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130525/IMAG0647.
> 
> Thing2
> ...




u can make it better look , just rerouting cable, especialy 2 x 4 pin cpu power , to behind motherboard tray 

sorry for bad english, good luck


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 26, 2013)

Slowly getting there!


----------



## khemist (May 26, 2013)

780 i take it?, get on the benching tables!, i'm sure you can get within a few points of the top for single cards.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 26, 2013)

khemist said:


> 780 i take it?, get on the benching tables!, i'm sure you can get within a few points of the top for single cards.



EVGA GTX Titan + Backplate. Just realized I have not updated my system specs.


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Knight091 (May 27, 2013)

My PC at this time. In the middle of setting up water cooling. Have the CPU,mosfets and both GTX 690 ready. Need to finish the rest in the morning.


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Slowly getting there!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Gw3pmns.jpg



that green thingy messes up the theme 
can u change the gpu led color like the h100i does ?


----------



## RevengE (May 27, 2013)

Just from tonight. had to put a new motherboard in.. shes alive once again!


----------



## mrwizard200 (May 27, 2013)

After lurking for a while, I finally joined. 
Here is my newly built PC. Nothing fancy but it works pretty well. I just got the Corsair 200R for cheap at newegg. I absolutely L.O.V.E this case.


----------



## Animalpak (May 27, 2013)

(teaser) Aurora watercooling project bitspower singlebay reservoir in place...


----------



## Unholywar (May 27, 2013)

just ordered some new stuff 
NZXT Phantom Side Panel Black with side window
Sharkoon 12" UV CCFL 4in1 Kit 
140mm NZXT FZ-140mm 13 Blades Fan G      
120mm NZXT FZ-120mm 13 Blades Fan G      
200cm NZXT CB-LED20-GR GREEN Sleeve    
Bitspower spiral wrap 4mm - green 1m UV
Plasti-kote Fast Dry Enamel Brush On Garden Green 59ml paint

carnt wait for new stuff to come


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

Draining. Sold the 680 to make room for 780 coming tomorrow.


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Draining. Sold the 680 to make room for 780 coming tomorrow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/DSCN3077.jpg



not adding a cpu wb ? since you taken it apart.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> not adding a cpu wb ? since you taken it apart.....



No I am. switching my whole loop to CPU only water cooling. 780 will be on air since the reference cooler just looks too good to remove.


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No I am. switching my whole loop to CPU only water cooling. 780 will be on air since the reference cooler just looks too good to remove.



oooohhh, seriously this looks sharp 






seems Titan/780 has same pcb layout (xs-pc/ek) drill holes

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx-titan/

http://www.ekwb.com/news/350/19/Existing-EK-FC-Titan-compatible-with-GeForce-GTX-780/

hopefully it´s not an air turbine running in ya rig later on


----------



## d1nky (May 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> oooohhh, seriously this looks sharp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/titan7.jpg
> 
> ...





I agree id pick that any day over the 780 shroud, plus everyone will be getting 780s and all will look the same. 

so make it different and bench harder........... water block it!! (coming from the guy afraid to watercool lol)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> oooohhh, seriously this looks sharp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/titan7.jpg
> 
> ...



The 780 is pretty quiet at full load if you read the review for it from Wizzard. Only 36dba.


----------



## RCoon (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The 780 is pretty quiet at full load if you read the review for it from Wizzard. Only 36dba.



I tested mine with a fan at 100%, even at that speed it's practically a whisper compared to my two old cards. I might pick up an Arctic Accelero Hybrid if one ever gets released for the titan/780


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I tested mine with a fan at 100%, even at that speed it's practically a whisper compared to my two old cards. I might pick up an Arctic Accelero Hybrid if one ever gets released for the titan/780



Yeah, pretty sweet reference coolers they put on these things.


----------



## RCoon (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah, pretty sweet reference coolers they put on these things.



I just realised the current accelero hybrid will fit on a titan/780, but im not sure if id want to change the reference cooler, it just looks so freaking awesome, and performs pretty well.


----------



## n0tiert (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The 780 is pretty quiet at full load if you read the review for it from Wizzard. Only 36dba.



i mainly don´t dig that deep in nv reviews, only check game comparison....

but that noise level is ok


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I just realised the current accelero hybrid will fit on a titan/780, but im not sure if id want to change the reference cooler, it just looks so freaking awesome, and performs pretty well.



Yeah, Im not taking the reference cooler off. Will match to well with my Corsair Dominator Platinum's.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2013)

It is a pretty quiet reference cooler, I keep mine at 65% tops 35% minimum and it stays quiet and temps are under control. I'm pushing for silence- above 65% the card gets noticeably louder than the 140mm fans on my Kraken that are configured to the absolute slowest rotational speed they can support. 

I stopped by Fry's the other day and picked up a sleeved 6pin extension, also removed the SP120 in the rear that just didn't look right. Think the modular cables need sleeving @ the PSU- looks tacky. 






Also reconfigured my Node although I am selling it since I havent been using it outside of playing with Win 8 and Mint. Its got the A8-3870K and Radeon 7770 Ghz Edition in it with a Corsair 430M instead of the 6970 Lightning and CX600 PSU it had before. 










*
@ SP- FIXED! *


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2013)

theonedub said:


> It is a pretty quiet reference cooler, I keep mine at 65% tops 35% minimum and it stays quiet and temps are under control. I'm pushing for silence- above 65% the card gets noticeably louder than the 140mm fans on my Kraken that are configured to the absolute slowest rotational speed they can support.
> 
> I stopped by Fry's the other day and picked up a sleeved 6pin extension, also removed the SP120 in the rear that just didn't look right. Think the modular cables need sleeving @ the PSU- looks tacky.
> 
> ...



This thread is all about the images, and you go and put it in spoilersp


----------



## HammerON (May 27, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> oooohhh, seriously this looks sharp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/titan7.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Think the modular cables need sleeving @ the PSU- looks tacky.



The SeaSonic X-Gold uses these now:





*Mine has the newer style 

Nice rigs btw


----------



## Animalpak (May 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The 780 is pretty quiet at full load if you read the review for it from Wizzard. Only 36dba.



Is not about quietness is about temps, stock cooler still hits 80 degress, wich for my advice is HIGH, then if you overlclock it expect for more heat ... 

You will miss your low temps of that 680 with waterblock.


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> The SeaSonic X-Gold uses these now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/X750 cables.jpg
> *Mine has the newer style
> ...



I think I will shoot them an email and see how much a set would cost me, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## d1nky (May 27, 2013)

if they say no, xfx is seasonic inside. 

its crazy looking at those cables and rear on the seasonic, so much alike my xfx!


----------



## theonedub (May 27, 2013)

Hmm, someone else had mentioned that the older TX series had similar modular cables that work, although another site I found said the connectors fit but the pinouts are different 

Maybe its time to delve into DIY Sleeving if Seasonic can't deliver.


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> oooohhh, seriously this looks sharp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130527/titan7.jpg
> 
> ...



I have two of those but got the GTX 690. I will have them red rather than blue glowing. Setting up water loop now.


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (May 28, 2013)

Finally my i7 is up and running. All the USB cord action up top is me backing all my media up on my 2TB share drive so the wife can watch movies with just the laptop.


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

Here is my computer so far. I am going to fill the loop and start her up soon..


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Here is my computer so far. I am going to fill the loop and start her up soon..
> 
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/1-42_zpsfe05c682.jpg[/URL]
> ...




Very nice setup !!! post some pics with lights on those gpu blocks


----------



## Black.Raven (May 28, 2013)

So here's my pc






Yeah, I havent found my perfect case yet.  (this one is from an p3 pc )and I dont care much for a case. 

Next year I will probably build a hasswell  build or something.


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 28, 2013)

new case stickers: AREA 51 Radioactive Fractal.


----------



## Sliver Victor (May 28, 2013)




----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Here is my computer so far. I am going to fill the loop and start her up soon..
> 
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/1-42_zpsfe05c682.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Great looking setup I cannot wait to get my TPQ-1200 installed into mine to finish off the red/black theme.

(excuse the dust I clean it every other day to no avail)


----------



## RCoon (May 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Great looking setup I cannot wait to get my TPQ-1200 installed into mine to finish off the red/black theme.
> 
> (excuse the dust I clean it every other day to no avail)
> 
> ...



I dont think you have enough water.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont think you have enough water.



Had to make a desk out of something.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Had to make a desk out of something.



You deployed again?


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You deployed again?



Been deployed since Jan.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2013)

you carry your system around everytime you get deployed??


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Very nice setup !!! post some pics with lights on those gpu blocks



Thanks. I will take pics. I will put the red LEDs in tonight and do more testing of the computer. I filled the water loop last night and ran it for 7 hrs with no leaks. It is a great feeling when you hook up everything and you see the LCD power on and the computer is ok..... I look at what I did to the computer as a open heart surgery.

I am going to OC this computer to its max then push it more until it's happy. I am thinking of getting the Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz. It will help with my 3D work and rendering as well with benchmarks etc.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you carry your system around everytime you get deployed??



It's just a mid tower not to much to lug.


----------



## Knight091 (May 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It's just a mid tower not to much to lug.



Were are you and what you do in the military? I am working as a 3D artist for a US Gov contractor working on the Apache and CH-47 helicopter flight sims. I also have a cuz that is the head of the entire Big Red One AKA 1st Infantry Division.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Were are you and what you do in the military? I am working as a 3D artist for a US Gov contractor working on the Apache and CH-47 helicopter flight sims. I also have a cuz that is the head of the entire Big Red One AKA 1st Infantry Division.



Flight-line maintenance on the B1's currently deployed overseas.


----------



## dartuil (May 28, 2013)

u military make me jealous
mid case and mini itx ftw


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2013)

dartuil said:


> u military make me jealous
> mid case and mini itx ftw



some theme i´ll follow on my next rig..... will announce mil strategy papers soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Great looking setup I cannot wait to get my TPQ-1200 installed into mine to finish off the red/black theme.
> 
> (excuse the dust I clean it every other day to no avail)
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my room being deployed on second time around.


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Reminds me of my room being deployed on second time around.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/R and R Leave/100_0904.jpg
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/kirkuk/100_0782.jpg



you guys need to build houses with concrete or conceret basements/bricks, these woody´s get blown away by tornados... :shadedshu
i feel so sad when i see those horrible pictures after it
my sister lifes in MI and she bought same...... but should know better...


----------



## dartuil (May 28, 2013)

next time get me with you in mission


----------



## n0tiert (May 28, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah, Im not taking the reference cooler off. Will match to well with my Corsair Dominator Platinum's.



you should have wait for that .... 

http://www.techpowerup.com/184592/evga-introduces-geforce-gtx-780-hydrocopper-series.html


----------



## Doc41 (May 29, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Had to make a desk out of something.



Hey i know that water's brand, where are you currently deployed?

Nice setup btw, i'm too lazy to think how can you stand moving it around every time


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 29, 2013)

Rebuilt my computer using a PC case that I received for free. Antec sent me new USB ports for the front (people broke the old ones) and I painted the scratched up panels hot-rod orange. It took a few days because I did the whole sanding and priming jazz. The best part? FINALLY A SILENT PC. Worst part is that I'm dealing with a 256MB HD5450, which means no games, and as you can see in the photo if I want to upgrade it the new card can't be even an inch longer than this one. The case was a worthy challenge to build in using my full ATX board and non-modular PSU, but I took my time and got it looking right spiffy.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2013)

Nice setup! 

If you're looking for a newer card that's short enough for that case, then check out this mini 7770 from Sapphire 

SAPPHIRE 100358L Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 12...


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2013)

Anyone aware if this mount will work for a H80 and a GTX 780?

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_26040.html


----------



## PHaS3 (May 31, 2013)

My work PC:

Core i5 2400 (turbo changed to 3.6GHz Max, 3.4GHz average)
MSI Z67A-GD80 (actually my board, just using at work  )
MSI Radeon 6570
8GB DDR3 1333
Samsung S27B550 27" Monitor


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 2, 2013)

Soylent Joe said:


> Rebuilt my computer using a PC case that I received for free. Antec sent me new USB ports for the front (people broke the old ones) and I painted the scratched up panels hot-rod orange. It took a few days because I did the whole sanding and priming jazz. The best part? FINALLY A SILENT PC. Worst part is that I'm dealing with a 256MB HD5450, which means no games, and as you can see in the photo if I want to upgrade it the new card can't be even an inch longer than this one. The case was a worthy challenge to build in using my full ATX board and non-modular PSU, but I took my time and got it looking right spiffy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130529/HazSJ.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130529/HazSJ2.jpg



Would the Asus GTX670 mini fit there?
http://promos.asus.com/US/NVIDIA/GTX670DCMini/

Seems to be about the same size as your 5450.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 2, 2013)

With the power input being on the side like that I do believe it would work, but I'm looking to spend like $80 versus $380. All I really want/need to run is Team Fortress 2 and maybe L4D2 and Gmod.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 2, 2013)

A 7750 then.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 2, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> A 7750 then.



or a 7770 if you find a good deal xd


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2013)

Randomly decided to repaste my delidded processor and use the compressed air on the H100. Temperatures have dramatically improved again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> you guys need to build houses with concrete or conceret basements/bricks, these woody´s get blown away by tornados... :shadedshu
> i feel so sad when i see those horrible pictures after it
> my sister lifes in MI and she bought same...... but should know better...



I do not think there have been many tornadoes in Iraq but I may be mistaken


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do not think there have been many tornadoes in Iraq but I may be mistaken



was that a frontline bunker pic ? well if so then i could not get the grip


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Reminds me of my room being deployed on second time around.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/R and R Leave/100_0904.jpg
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/kirkuk/100_0782.jpg



The fact you're playing battlefield there is pretty funny


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> The fact you're playing battlefield there is pretty funny



moar PT is what they need  instead playing bf3@frontline


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 2, 2013)

My rig currently in the midst of being dismantled for rebuild in the coming weeks.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 2, 2013)

hahaha "never settle"


----------



## d1nky (Jun 2, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130602/master_servant.png
> 
> hahaha "never settle"



that made my day lol


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 3, 2013)

I like to call it "Fr0st X" but I'm open to suggestions...!
It's still a work in progress and I'm havin lots of fun with it


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 3, 2013)

i never got any of the never settle games when i got my 7850...


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2013)

Cosmetic upgrade:


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 4, 2013)

I finished my case lighting... 





































Please go vote for my computer. Thanks 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3630.html


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 4, 2013)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> I like to call it "Fr0st X" but I'm open to suggestions...!
> It's still a work in progress and I'm havin lots of fun with it
> [url]http://s21.postimg.org/9u2m1tkv7/20130601_210730.jpg[/url]



may add some black/white sleeves  the cables (gpu/mb)
and some white fans to give some final accents.

and post moar pictures


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Cosmetic upgrade:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130603/IMG_0222431.jpg



Jesus! that needs to go to sexy hardware close ups club house for sure!

I need to get a back plate for my 780 right when they becomes available again. Hopefully at FrozenCPU. I have some stuff I need to get from there in the coming weeks anyways.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> may add some black/white sleeves  the cables (gpu/mb)
> and some white fans to give some final accents.
> 
> and post moar pictures



It's pretty hard to find any sleeve in my region...tried ordering a couple of times but transport would quadriple the price.
I was thinkin about paintin a couple of fans but as I said is still WIP so thx for any suggestions.
Will post moar pics as soon as I get home


----------



## ranviper (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 4, 2013)

Some new parts that will go into my PC:











I want to thank cadaveca, if you're reading this, it was your excellent review of this board that made me decide to go with MSI for my new build, sorry Asus, but you're too late to the game this time around! 

I haven't decided yet if this will replace the 3930K in my main build, of I'll order a couple 780s to start a brand new rig... For now I've just decided to take this puppy for a ride along with my water cooled Titans  

Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 4, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Some new parts that will go into my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130604/IMG_6605.jpg
> 
> ...



Very interested to hear what you think of it all. Be sure to run stock at first and check vCPU in BIOS.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 5, 2013)

How it all started:












Opened to suggestions about the side panel


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Very interested to hear what you think of it all. Be sure to run stock at first and check vCPU in BIOS.



Yes, will run everything at stock first, you used one helluva air cooler for your tests, so i don't think my H100 will be any better, but today I'm just gonna put everything together, I'll be back in a while. My memory kit is not nearly as fast as the one you used either (only 1866 )

Besides it is over a 100 degrees out there today, even with the AC on I don't plan on any OCing until dawn hours 

I hope you can help me later adjusting the voltages for this proc, I know you have waaaay more experience in that department  

Once again, thank you very much for your reviews, and keep up the good work, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 5, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Some new parts that will go into my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130604/IMG_6605.jpg
> 
> ...




You are right about ASUS not coming out with better top of the line boards. They seam to be behind on the Rampage thing for the new Intel CPUs. I know it just launched but you would think they would be all over the launch with new Rampage boards knowing people will buy a new CPU and want a good board to go with it.




_ALB_R3D X said:


> How it all started:
> [url]http://s23.postimg.org/5hs06ed53/20130520_231312.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://s22.postimg.org/f9xw3nym5/20130531_233237.jpg[/url]
> ...



I have a Haf 932 were did you get the PSU cover for the wires? I am going to make my own but just wanted to know if you made that or you can buy them? Thanks


----------



## theonedub (Jun 5, 2013)

ranviper said:


> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/ranviper/IMAG0425.jpg
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s27/ranviper/IMAG0427.jpg



I really like the look of interior of that build


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I have a Haf 932 were did you get the PSU cover for the wires? I am going to make my own but just wanted to know if you made that or you can buy them? Thanks



Mine is a HAF X so PSU cover comes as standart.i just painted it white and left a black strip
I was inspired a little bit by your mod I must confess...
I don't know if u can buy them separately but I'm lookin for another one myself


----------



## d1nky (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 5, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Some new parts that will go into my PC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130604/IMG_6605.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice
I have the same CPU and MB coming tomorrow.
Got these today:













More hardware coming


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2013)

Been in contact with silverstone since the start of this week, and now in contact with one of their suppliers, hoping to send me a TD02 - Tundra 240mm AIO Cooler, in from East Asia for me to check out. Maybe produce a review for TPU, as I dont think anyone else has done one yet?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 5, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My rig currently in the midst of being dismantled for rebuild in the coming weeks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130602/midstofdismantle.jpg



duh the dust on that heatsink


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> You are right about ASUS not coming out with better top of the line boards. They seam to be behind on the Rampage thing for the new Intel CPUs. I know it just launched but you would think they would be all over the launch with new Rampage boards knowing people will buy a new CPU and want a good board to go with it.


"Rampage" is a name reserved for Intel HEDT platforms only, i.e X-series chipsets(X38, X48, X58, X79). Since there is not/will not be an 8-series X chipset, there will be no 8-series Rampage. Expect the Rampage V to be a 9-series board. Until then, you'll just have to cope with your quad-channel RAM and 40 PCIE lanes.


d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img824/2042/20130604202040.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img407/3470/20130604201718.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img12/7205/20130604201705.jpg



SEXY!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 5, 2013)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> How it all started:
> [url]http://s23.postimg.org/5hs06ed53/20130520_231312.jpg[/url]
> 
> [url]http://s22.postimg.org/f9xw3nym5/20130531_233237.jpg[/url]
> ...



I am going to make the cover to hid the PSU as well as the pump and wires. I am also thinking of covering up the bay side claps with a flat side part with carbon fiber covering it as well as the PSU cover. What you think?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32601


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am going to make the cover to hid the PSU as well as the pump and wires. I am also thinking of covering up the bay side claps with a flat side part with carbon fiber covering it as well as the PSU cover. What you think?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32601



Carbon fiber seems to be the trend nowadays...that's why I don't like it!
I really liked your first screenshots where 2 black lines crossed the 3.5 clamps and hdd cages to finish up in the end of the PSU cover,gave the system that automotive look that every PC should have in my opinion.
Anyway my advice would try anything...if u don't like it,work it back


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 6, 2013)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Carbon fiber seems to be the trend nowadays...that's why I don't like it!
> I really liked your first screenshots where 2 black lines crossed the 3.5 clamps and hdd cages to finish up in the end of the PSU cover,gave the system that automotive look that every PC should have in my opinion.
> Anyway my advice would try anything...if u don't like it,work it back



That is true the line idea does look better. I was thinking of doing both. Have carbon fiber but paint red lines going up from the PSU all the way to the top of the side bays. They would not be wide red lines just two but just enough to make the case pop. When the red lines hit the HD covers they would be outlines in black the same as the carbon fiber so to tie it all together.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 6, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> That is true the line idea does look better. I was thinking of doing both. Have carbon fiber but paint red lines going up from the PSU all the way to the top of the side bays. They would not be wide red lines just two but just enough to make the case pop. When the red lines hit the HD covers they would be outlines in black the same as the carbon fiber so to tie it all together.



Something I just found googling around


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 6, 2013)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Something I just found googling around
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/979947_10151727301905817_1040885327_o.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/944551_10151727301790817_1132800884_n.jpg



Yes that is sexy I must say.... I am going to get acrylic and bend it into the shpe like what this guy did for both the PSU cover and the bay cover. That was my idea from the start. I will put the the carbon fiber on the acrylic and BAM... I have been watching how to heat up and bend acrylic on you tube. It seams easy. I am going to have to take a lot of readings to make sure everything fits and looks great. I am going to ask for a Dremel and a set of tools for fathers day coming up....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img824/2042/20130604202040.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img407/3470/20130604201718.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img12/7205/20130604201705.jpg



That light by the PSU sure is bright! 



HammerON said:


> Nice
> I have the same CPU and MB coming tomorrow.
> Got these today:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/MSI 3898.jpg
> ...



Awesome! 

Please upload more pics when you're done with your build!

I finished my build last night and tested for leaks for 24hrs, the only problem is I can't enable SLI when using surround  

I googled around and other surround users are reporting the same issue with Haswell, I guess I have to wait for nvidia to release some sort of hot fix


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 6, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> That light by the PSU sure is bright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Nvidia is working on new drivers. I was talking to one of my friends at Nvidia and he said they should be out in a week or so. They are testing them now. I also never get the first gen stuff because it will always have problems. I wait until after and then get it. ASUS is coming out with a new board that looks great. One of my friends that went to CES told me about it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 6, 2013)

This board is a thing of beauty, I'm sure even Aegon Targaryen would be proud of the dragon crest:
















And what better illustrate its draconic heritage than a dragon punch to the spleen!










Knight091 said:


> Yes Nvidia is working on new drivers. I was talking to one of my friends at Nvidia and he said they should be out in a week or so. They are testing them now. I also never get the first gen stuff because it will always have problems. I wait until after and then get it. ASUS is coming out with a new board that looks great. One of my friends that went to CES told me about it.



Yes, the exact same thing happened when X79 came out, it took a couple days for Nvidia to release a fix, makes you wonder how exactly this ppl test their cards on new boards...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^ its not fun to copy!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 6, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130606/New228.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130606/New6.jpg



Excellent! What memory kit are you using for your rig? Those 780s will scream paired to your 4770K! 



d1nky said:


> ^^^ its not fun to copy!!



LMAO! He choose an awesome board! Been reading many reviews and it seems like it has no equal when it comes to value and performance.

Besides, you know what they say, great minds think alike


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2013)

Your PC ATM, Simple......TURD.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 6, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Excellent! What memory kit are you using for your rig? Those 780s will scream paired to your 4770K!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I choose the board after talking with Dave and reading reviews. 
I am using this memory:










Color isn't quite right in the pics. They will look great with the MSI board


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 6, 2013)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Something I just found googling around
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/979947_10151727301905817_1040885327_o.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130605/944551_10151727301790817_1132800884_n.jpg



I found this. I am going to buy acrylic and have it be one peace bending back over the bays in my case like in the pics you showed me. This pic helped out a lot to get an idea.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 7, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I found this. I am going to buy acrylic and have it be one peace bending back over the bays in my case like in the pics you showed me. This pic helped out a lot to get an idea.
> 
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/...5BBC03-65071-00000740FC759C22_zps423e3e4d.jpg



That actually seems nice...anyway as I said give it a try..anything you're willing to do,DO IT!Believe me looks a lot nicer when it's done than in your head. 
When I find some time I'll be doing the side panel... maybe this week end


----------



## TheSchnitzelkiller (Jun 7, 2013)

Had an old Thermaltake xaser iii laying around. I thought let's mod it into a decent case, this is the result:

inverted atx, new paint, extra fan holes:





everything togheter, still need to tidy up cables:





done:





temps are great with the reversed mobo layout, made the pictures with a potato so sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## HammerON (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and welcome to TPU


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 7, 2013)

My new toy!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 7, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> My new toy!
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/5764/dscf0274a.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img197/4726/dscf0276f.jpg



nice card, but horrible box! :shadedshu


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 7, 2013)

still gota proper dust it off with compresed air


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 7, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img692/4093/dscf0277l.jpg
> still gota proper dust it off with compresed air



Hmmm. It's missing something...
Ahh yes, needs CROSSFIRE!


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 8, 2013)

i hope P8324  mark 11 score is correct? i think my 2.20ghz xeons are to slow
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6700725


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice card, but horrible box! :shadedshu



Trying to appeal to the call of duty crowd I assume


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Trying to appeal to the call of duty crowd I assume



i meant the egg box inside lol

this is a box


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i meant the *egg box *inside lol
> 
> this is a box
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130608/670-box-open-799x599.jpg



Don't insult my box D:

But yeh I agree Asus boxes seem to be some of the best out there imo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2013)

My work cube


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> My work cube
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/NN3z_MBho-3cCWJmUbzOTz4oHqvkiEhNb45K0fsFBvE.jpg



Well if we are doing work cubes then here is my work cube..


----------



## HammerON (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Jun 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg



Ok, Board. Check.


Ram. Check.


CPU. Check.

Table and chairs. Check.

TABLE AND CHAIRS!??!!

You did done ganked my table and chairs, too!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg



Damn, NICE!
What are you doing with the R3E setup?


----------



## hastalabs (Jun 12, 2013)

more than enough

Spec: FX 6100, TA990FXE, 7950 ICEQ, Agility 3



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## cdawall (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my second Sapphire 7950 (3L short PCB) in.






Excuse the dust and the 850W will be a 1200w whenever it shows up. Please excuse the dust I cannot get rid of it while deployed


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Ok, Board. Check.
> 
> 
> Ram. Check.
> ...



You should keep your doors locked nothern neighbor
We just moved into our house two weeks ago and the table and chairs came with the house


Random Murderer said:


> Damn, NICE!
> What are you doing with the R3E setup?


Should have a FS thread up soon.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg



Sweet rig HammerON!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sexy new caps ^^ Love them.


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)

Alright, just got done getting this put together.
















The last image is before I had all the ribbon cables in place, but now they're all in place.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg



Amazing rig!! Love the cable management 



Compgeke said:


> Alright, just got done getting this put together.
> 
> http://goput.it/bxk.jpg
> 
> ...



This is so awesome! 

Haven't seen one of those 5.25 floppy drives in years! The best thing about your rig is, the completely passive cooling, how things have change through time


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2013)

I was so off put by the beige 3.5 I didn't even notice the 5.25 floppy drive. Nice

where's your heatsink?


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)

Honestly can't find one that fits, although with a ceramic DX2, it's not really needed. The other problem with it is that there are a couple capacitors literally on the edge of the processor socket, which makes it hard to clip anything on.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 13, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Honestly can't find one that fits, although with a ceramic DX2, it's not really needed. The other problem with it is that there are a couple capacitors literally on the edge of the processor socket, which makes it hard to clip anything on.



Just lay it sideways and set a heat sink on it. I dont think it had much of one


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)

It didn't come stock with one period, only a DX4 or AMD 5x86 or similar higher clocked chip would need one.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 13, 2013)

Could you overclock those with jumpers, or was that the later generations?


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 13, 2013)

It actually is jumped overclocked, the easiest overclock is to push the FSB from 33 MHz to 40 MHz, which would bring it up to 80 MHz. The only downside to that is it this specific setup gets quite unstable when I do that.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Amazing rig!! Love the cable management
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture is terrible and I am somewhat ashamed to have posted it
I will take some new ones soon. It was about 4am and I was tired.


----------



## khemist (Jun 13, 2013)

Tubing/fluid to be changed soon.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130611/IMG_5732.jpg



WOW!!!!!That looks AWESOME as hammeron!!! 

J


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> My new toy!
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/5764/dscf0274a.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img197/4726/dscf0276f.jpg



I got the same card..how GOOOOOD is it!!! =P

J


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 16, 2013)

jgunning said:


> I got the same card..how GOOOOOD is it!!! =P
> 
> J


my cpu is bottlenecking it 

i just got this today


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is my computer so far. More to come. 

Ya their is a little size difference lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just missing a fitting. Waiting for it to come tomorrow.......


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just missing a fitting. Waiting for it to come tomorrow.......
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130616/DSCN3113.jpg



that is what im talking about, FFFFFFF........CK AIO COOLERS !


----------



## Norton (Jun 16, 2013)

Filling up my loop


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 17, 2013)

I picked up a 18.9 kg package at the store 


edit: pic






The downside is that my current setup will look wimpy inside that monster.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 18, 2013)

Helped out one of my best bud's today. his revo drive finally gave in after 3 years. 

Before


















After the spinner upgrade


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 18, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Helped out one of my best bud's today. his revo drive finally gave in after 3 years.
> 
> Before
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130617/DSCN0806750.jpg
> ...



Poor poor tortured hardware. Give it to me, I'll love it.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jun 18, 2013)

New PSU






I upgraded from a 7 year old PC P&C Blue Quad. Fits nicely

My PC ATM


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 18, 2013)

Slow project but when it is done, will be one of my best watercooled setup.

Laing DDC 1 T plus in position.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I picked up a 18.9 kg package at the store
> 
> 
> edit: pic
> ...



So jealous, I wanted the Cosmos II but sadly had to dig my old Cosmos S out of the storage locker.
I did get it powder coated but it still needs a paint job for the plastic bits


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## HammerON (Jun 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130619/DSCN3125.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130619/DSCN3127.jpg



Looks good 
I like that you included a drain tube.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2013)

add some paint 




looks pretty nice


----------



## silkstone (Jun 19, 2013)

It doesn;t look awful, but the lines aren't very straight, you shoulda used a bit of masking tape.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2013)

Please don't suck, please don't suck, please don't suck.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Please don't suck, please don't suck, please don't suck.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130619/20130619_202129.jpg








I always wondered what the retail boxes looked like. IS there a tin inside or are the tins a thing of the past? What sort of heatsink does it come with? I just don't see retail stuff enough.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2013)

silkstone said:


> It doesn;t look awful, but the lines aren't very straight, you shoulda used a bit of masking tape.


yeah, it just half way
i need to repaint again then clean the edge
if i have more time maybe im gonna re-finish it again


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I always wondered what the retail boxes looked like. IS there a tin inside or are the tins a thing of the past?



It's a paperboard box, but the quality is better than older AMD paperboard boxes (from the Phenom era). Haven't popped its cherry yet (broken the seal).


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Please don't suck, please don't suck, please don't suck.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130619/20130619_202129.jpg


OMG, your hand shaking alot
can you use tripod to help it more clear


----------



## RCoon (Jun 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Please don't suck, please don't suck, please don't suck.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130619/20130619_202129.jpg



4.8Ghz on 1.45vcore was about all I got to before giving my two 8350's away, assuming you will be overclocking?
My favourite processor ever made TBH.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> OMG, your hand shaking alot
> can you use tripod to help it more clear



Just a quick phone shot. 



RCoon said:


> 4.8Ghz on 1.45vcore was about all I got to before giving my two 8350's away, assuming you will be overclocking?
> My favourite processor ever made TBH.



That's reassuring, thanks. Let's see how it fares with a Xig-Aegir and M5A99FX-Pro R2.0.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

toure gonna be so sexxed up XD

ready?


here we go.........


first i started of by giving everything a good clean, and i gave the metal on the fron I/O some black sharpie. this makes it look a looooooot nicer. i tried to make the metal shiny again, but failed, so it gets the black.






this one prolly belongs in the sexy closeups..





wala!





let there be darkness










a bit more light??...










ooo... ahh,,,,











oh, this is my new card btw

















and some funeral pics of the dead GTS450 taken after cleaning it, hoping that would help resurrect..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I always wondered what the retail boxes looked like. IS there a tin inside or are the tins a thing of the past? What sort of heatsink does it come with? I just don't see retail stuff enough.


Mine came in a tin, and I just got it about two weeks ago.
The heatsink is a dense array of aluminium fins with four copper heatpipes. Kinda crappy considering the old FX chips came with nice heatsinks, then later came with AIO watercoolers.
A pic from a guy on OCN:






btarunr said:


> Just a quick phone shot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's reassuring, thanks. Let's see how it fares with a Xig-Aegir and M5A99FX-Pro R2.0.


Ha, mine is going under a Xig Aegir as well


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

someone say xig aegir?! LOOOL two perfo corsairs + pk3...........dont help shit in hot weather!


and that TIN cadaveca was referring too, in the lid ya can open it, sometimes theres pictures or gold in there.

WOOT to the 8350 aegir crew....


and because no one payed any attention.... new project!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185862


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and that TIN cadaveca was referring too, in the lid ya can open it, sometimes theres pictures or gold in there.



Not sure if serious...


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

open it up

https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf...78,d.d2k&fp=3908b47f00b5fe71&biw=1600&bih=805


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Mine came in a tin, and I just got it about two weeks ago.
> The heatsink is a dense array of aluminium fins with four copper heatpipes. Kinda crappy considering the old FX chips came with nice heatsinks, then later came with AIO watercoolers.
> A pic from a guy on OCN:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img43/7157/40681569.png
> ...



i thought they give a red fan and  bracket with that.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2013)

Lolz so they're using re-moulded food tins.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

umm no. i had one, amd sent me one after i hurrdurred aboyt the normal aluminum chunk that came with phenoms, earlier.. the are pretty good.

itsakjit here did some good OCing with that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> open it up
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf...78,d.d2k&fp=3908b47f00b5fe71&biw=1600&bih=805
















LOL, WTF!
Seems like AMD is using recycled metal for these tins but not bothering to remove the old coatings first. I'm going to open mine up tonight and see what if anything is under mine.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Lolz so they're using re-moulded food tins.



pics or it possibly may not of happened.....

cant believe people didnt know this... i dont think its recycled but more a PR stunt = advertising


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> pics or it possibly may not of happened.....
> 
> cant believe people didnt know this... i dont think its recycled but more a PR stunt = advertising



Doubt it. I'm sure some other company subcontracted by AMD made the tins. I'd like to see more companies reuse packaging. Packaging in general is such a waste.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Seems like AMD is using recycled metal for these tins but not bothering to remove the old coatings first.



Recycling would involve melting. I bet they just re-moulded/bench-pressed washed tins (mints, danish cookies, coffee, geometry kit boxes, etc.)

Not that it matters, each box has a nice little easter-egg.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 19, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Recycling would involve melting. I bet they just re-moulded/bench-pressed washed tins (mints, danish cookies, coffee, geometry kit boxes, etc.)
> 
> Not that it matters, each box has a nice little easter-egg.



IT was explained that the company that makes the tins tries to limit waste, so there are prints on the ends of some of their sheets used to make the tins, and these go to be put into the lids since that isn't something that is normal found unless you rip the top apart. Metal for this type of work comes in big long rolls that weigh several tonnes and is auto-fed into a stamping unit. one the metal is in the machine, they leave the metal roll mounted to eth machine, which creates the overlap of prints.


So not an intentiontal easter-egg, just a manufacturing one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

lol i think its not recycled. if the coating on the inside was outside on the tin before, it would have cracked during bending XD


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

i dont think its recycled either, well nearlly all metal is recycled but these have been printed. 

look at the patterns out there, theyre aligned and clean. the pattern is the same place on each.

i believe it is a stunt.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2013)

i finaly recieved my ASRock FM2A75M-ITX Rev2.0 and the A10-5800K + 8gig Vengeance LP(1866) i brought from Ricardo.ch (209chf for all, brand new with warranty inclued and all original package and accessory)





family pics from it with the big brother HAF-XB





now i know why fractal design recommend to put the PSU in the end xD





off with the craptastic all aluminium stock cooler, Hyper Tx3 Evo dual fan in (pfeew thats tight)





Media server mode (atm only with a Vertex III 120gb waiting to find a sweetdeal for 3x3tb hdd)




well 3 hdd + 1 ssd mean i will be using only 2 of 3 support soooo i can push a 7950 inside it ... duh cable management is a pest in here but its a pretty box


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

i love small builds


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i love small builds



HAX-XB aside a Node 304 looks kinda like Laurel and hardy 

and i got more pleasure while putting the mITX build together than i had with the HAF-XB (luckly i dont have too thick fingers  )

i also love small builds ... with powerrrrrr if i put a 7950 in that one ... i think that will be also my lanbox (tho even if the HAF-XB is "transportable")

addinsö OGAWD its whisperquiet... it was not at begining ... i had the fan controller on position 3 and i noticed a lil after instaling Axtu (ASRock eXtreme Tuner Utility) that my cpu fan speed was aimed to be "stage 10" and god know a Tx3 evo dual fan is loud at 5487rpm

so "stage 1" is enough for browsing idle and movie playback (1367rpm) 34.5c idle with case fan on pos 1 i have a free day tomorrow i will test it more extensively


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2013)

Xig-Aegir was too dirty. I will clean it up and install in the weekend. I was curious about how the stock fan handles things. It does a pretty shit job. The noise is an unbearable high-pitched whine, even with SmartFan enabled. I had to lower the max fan-speed limit to 30%, to make it bearable, and the CPU is doing about 50C avg.






First impressions: The FX-8350 is quite snappy. System boots very quickly. Everything is quite responsive. It feels more "fluid" than Core i7.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> http://i.imgur.com/50ZNM9P.jpg
> 
> Xig-Aegir was too dirty. I will clean it up and install in the weekend. I was curious about how the stock fan handles things. It does a pretty shit job. The noise is an unbearable high-pitched whine, even with SmartFan enabled. I had to lower the max fan-speed limit to 30%, to make it bearable, and the CPU is doing about 50C avg.
> 
> ...



Verry tempting price on those things Might be my son's next sytem .....curious  though is that windows eight or the system that feels more "fluid".  Inspite of all the bad press windows 8 gave me the same impression compare to 7 on my new build.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> http://i.imgur.com/50ZNM9P.jpg
> 
> Xig-Aegir was too dirty. I will clean it up and install in the weekend. I was curious about how the stock fan handles things. It does a pretty shit job. The noise is an unbearable high-pitched whine, even with SmartFan enabled. I had to lower the max fan-speed limit to 30%, to make it bearable, and the CPU is doing about 50C avg.
> 
> ...



i see you got the shitty fan version.

amd does feel more fluid than intels for some reason. no one knows why.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2013)

that looks as its windows7, win8 has higher scoring scale than 1.0 - 7.9 (1.0-9.9)

win8 boots pretty quickly and i prefer the 'feel'

ill be sad when i replace my aegir.... but not for long lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> http://i.imgur.com/50ZNM9P.jpg
> 
> Xig-Aegir was too dirty. I will clean it up and install in the weekend. I was curious about how the stock fan handles things. It does a pretty shit job. The noise is an unbearable high-pitched whine, even with SmartFan enabled. I had to lower the max fan-speed limit to 30%, to make it bearable, and the CPU is doing about 50C avg.
> 
> ...



uh? is that a Coolink Swiff2-120P (or Swiff2-120) on the rear exhaust?
its what i use in my main rig (push-pull on the H60) till i get 2 corsair 120SP(or maybe i keep them they do a pretty job)





lil addition i tried the XFX R7950DD 3gb in the Node 304 weeellll tight fit is tight(tm)









addition 2 HAF-XB internal
















i really should get a modular PSU for that one ... 

oh and you know WEI means nothing right? (not really since my HAF WEI show me that ... adding a SSD to it for the OS would be a great idea xD)








funny the 7660D codename : "Devastator" 

and i forgot the "family" pics


----------



## Vario (Jun 20, 2013)

Heres my whip


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's my new computer, but I didn't have the new PSU I'm going to be using so I had to use an old one (PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W) I couldn't possibly fit all the cables in there so I just hung the cables out the top and didn't put the case top and sides on.
Specs:
-Intel Core i7-4770K
-MSI Z87M-G43
-16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-1600 Mushkin Enhanced Blackline
-2x 120GB Intel SSD RAID0
-1x 1TB WD Black
-Sparkle GTX 670 2GB
-Silverstone Precision PS07B case
-Lite On DVDRW
-Soon: In Win 800W PSU


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Here's my new computer, but I didn't have the new PSU I'm going to be using so I had to use an old one (PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W) I couldn't possibly fit all the cables in there so I just hung the cables out the top and didn't put the case top and sides on.
> Specs:
> -Intel Core i7-4770K
> -MSI Z87M-G43
> ...



nice octopus ! nice system too btw


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Here's my new computer, but I didn't have the new PSU I'm going to be using so I had to use an old one (PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W) I couldn't possibly fit all the cables in there so I just hung the cables out the top and didn't put the case top and sides on.
> Specs:
> -Intel Core i7-4770K
> -MSI Z87M-G43
> ...



It's a YELLOW MONSTER....ruuunn!!!!  Take pics of the computer after it is done.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> It's a YELLOW MONSTER....ruuunn!!!!  Take pics of the computer after it is done.



Haha I'll take some nice pics when the new modular PSU is in and cable management is done.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Everything is quite responsive. It feels more "fluid" than Core i7.



I feel this as well, it's not a "placebo" effect. Even the APU systems are rather snappy, so much so that it is pretty shocking. But once you place high load or try some gaming, the differences between Intel and AMD are pretty obvious.

AMD excels at the entry-level, both in price and performance, IMHO, and no benchmarks are capable of showing that. That's why I refuse to review AMD vs Intel motherboards...it's like riding a bike, or riding a skateboard. They both get you to the same destination, but the journey gives are far different feeling.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Here's my new computer, but I didn't have the new PSU I'm going to be using so I had to use an old one (PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750W) I couldn't possibly fit all the cables in there so I just hung the cables out the top and didn't put the case top and sides on.
> Specs:
> -Intel Core i7-4770K
> -MSI Z87M-G43
> ...



Very surprised that you weren't able to fit the cables into the PS-07B case.... I was able to tuck nearly every cable from a Corsair TX-750 neatly behind the mobo tray in a PS-07B build that I did (most were tucked into the pocket next to the psu).

Nice specs btw


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2013)

My routers bad caps LOL


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I challenge an AMD User to use stock clocks and beat this. Is it a reliable and scientific benchmark? No. But let's see anyway



Post pics, or...

you know the meme.



shovenose said:


> Reasons I went Intel over AMD:
> -Less power consumption
> -Less heat and thus:
> -Less Noise
> ...



Reasons I impulse-bought this 8350:
-Performance not very far behind, at half the price of a Core i7.
-No unused IGP inside like some parasitic conjoined twin
-A company with 1/100th the market cap of Intel has the balls to take on it.
-Pwning someone with an AMD-powered rig gives bonus satisfaction. His more expensive Intel rig didn't do him squat.
-Deviancy


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Pwning someone with an AMD-powered rig gives bonus satisfaction.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 20, 2013)

just saw the clean up!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 20, 2013)

Serious clean-up completed. I hope not to have to do that again (warning)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2013)

Self cleaning done ... woopsies sorry 

for not being too much offtopic some other pics of the tiny can


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 21, 2013)

Just a compilation of my latest previous Builds....


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2013)

keroppi
i love it


----------



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2013)

Just mine, or your Windows 8 task-managers read "4 cores, 8 threads" on FX-8350 too?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 23, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Just mine, or your Windows 8 task-managers read "4 cores, 8 threads" on FX-8350 too?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130622/bta213006.jpg


umm the title is right 8 cores but it just show 4 cores run 
have you checked your bios setting or you just missed something


----------



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, it looks like Zambezi/Vishera 8-core chips are counted as quad-core with 8 SMT logical CPUs. It's how AMD wanted it to be, with its scheduler hotfix. Windows 8 scheduler comes with that in-built.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 23, 2013)

yea thats correct, 4 real 8 logical!

doesnt mean any less tho....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130623/IMG_1590 (Large).jpg



It sparkles!!1!1!


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 25, 2013)

Random system I got done building tonight out of spare parts, quick shot before I finish cleaning it up tomorrow.





Whopping 2.9 GHz Athlon X2 5600, 2 gigs DDR2 ram, 750 gig hard drive, Radeon HD 4850, Biostar MCP6P M2+ Motherboard, old (and dirty) Raidmax Smilodon case, somewhat better than plain beige box.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jun 25, 2013)

*LanBox GMC Bulldozer 2013*

I made this with the best of my spare parts from the stuff under my bed, Lol

CPU: AMD Quad Core 4100 3.6GHz
GPU: Asus GTX 660 OC 2GB
PSU OCZ 750Watt
Case: GMC Bulldozer
Sound: SB VX 5.1
MB: Asus EPU 4


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2013)

Not quite finished, leak testing and tidying cables up. Eventually I'll get another rad and watercool the 780, but not this month, perhaps in 2 months time.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 26, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I made this with the best of my spare parts from the stuff under my bed, Lol
> 
> CPU: AMD Quad Core 4100 3.6GHz
> GPU: Asus GTX 660 OC 2GB
> ...



wow.....that case.....borderline genius or madness..... very interesting case  there.  Partial to the orange and black model though


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I made this with the best of my spare parts from the stuff under my bed, Lol
> 
> CPU: AMD Quad Core 4100 3.6GHz
> GPU: Asus GTX 660 OC 2GB
> ...



You should put a Bulldozer in that Bulldozer!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I made this with the best of my spare parts from the stuff under my bed, Lol
> 
> CPU: AMD Quad Core 4100 3.6GHz
> GPU: Asus GTX 660 OC 2GB
> ...



Really interesting looking case, does the front come down on them "rams"?


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well here is my PC at this time... well kind of.....lol Nothing like being able to get in a real Apache attack helicopter. I love my job. 





O look it has LCDs and button and O a fire red button..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well here is my PC at this time... well kind of.....lol Nothing like being able to get in a real Apache attack helicopter. I love my job.
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/941746_10100366681793937_769464546_n_zpsc991c54a.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...




Aircrafts are the best places to have your PC. Bonus marks if anyone can identify the cockpit of this plane. Bonus image  and a hint  



Spoiler



It's Russian


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well here is my PC at this time... well kind of.....lol Nothing like being able to get in a real Apache attack helicopter. I love my job.
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/941746_10100366681793937_769464546_n_zpsc991c54a.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Nice cable management behind the seats, but you should really consider putting black masking tape on that


----------



## silkstone (Jun 26, 2013)

I just finished cleaning my PC and installing a Seidon cooler and a 7870 XT. (12-hr job!)

It's not as nice as some of the comps in this thread, but i'm proud of the cable management and hope to sleeve the ATX connector and possibly vga power cables in the near future. I do have a molex to 2x6-pin vga connector that i sleeved a while ago, but i don't feel all that confident running a 7870 off a single molex.

I'd also like to spray the inside of the case black, but I can only find crappy spray paint. Decent stuff is around $20 a tin and it usually takes quite a few to cover everything properly


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Aircrafts are the best places to have your PC. Bonus marks if anyone can identify the cockpit of this plane. Bonus image  and a hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely a MiG, no doubt there. Can't tell if it's a 17 or 19 though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> You should put a Bulldozer in that Bulldozer!



the FX4100 is a Bulldozer core ... so he did really put a Bulldozer in that Bulldozer R4

i would have prefered a 4300 Piledriver but for the sake of Bulldozer in Bulldozer that will do it, maybe put that Bulldozer R4 with Bulldozer inside, inside a Bulldozer for watching movies, listening to heavy tunes or playing some games while wrecking things with the bulldozer (the third one obviously)

im off ... i need a painkiller ... i have a serious headache


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Nice cable management behind the seats, but you should really consider putting black masking tape on that



This was the new US ARMYs only Apache block 3 helicopter at the time before they started converting more block 2s into block 3s. Boeing was testing it to test the new computers and other things. They flew it until the new prototype transmission cracked. It would still fly but would only have around 20-30 min flight time before it had problems. This is not a full block 3 it is a mix between the block 2 and 3. The engines on the Apache have to have speed governors on them so they do not spin the blades to fast. They had problems with the engines being so powerful they would spin the main blades so fast it would fly apart. Also the old transmission was a lot smaller and could not handel all the torqu from the engines. With all the upgrades the new Apache can fly faster and carry more weapons and do things that the first designers could only dream about. You can have one Apache as a longbow with it radar dome up top. It can pop up over a hill and take a snap shot of the entire vally then pop back down and relay that info to the other helicopter. They can then fire all their rocketS and hit targets even without being in harms way and still be behind the hill. WE WIN..


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> the FX4100 is a Bulldozer core ... so he did really put a Bulldozer in that Buldozer R4
> 
> i would have prefered a 4300 Piledriver but for the sake of Bulldozer in Bulldozer that will do it, maye put that Bulldozer R4 with Bulldozer inside, inside a Bulldozer for watching movies, listening to heavy tunes or playing some games while wrecking things with the bulldozer (the third one obviously)
> 
> im off ... i need a painkiller ... i have a serious headache



Didn't see that, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> This was the new US ARMYs only Apache block 3 helicopter at the time before they started converting more block 2s into block 3s. Boeing was testing it to test the new computers and other things. They flew it until the new prototype transmission cracked. It would still fly but would only have around 20-30 min flight time before it had problems. This is not a full block 3 it is a mix between the block 2 and 3. The engines on the Apache have to have speed governors on them so they do not spin the blades to fast. They had problems with the engines being so powerful they would spin the main blades so fast it would fly apart. Also the old transmission was a lot smaller and could not handel all the torqu from the engines. With all the upgrades the new Apache can fly faster and carry more weapons and do things that the first designers could only dream about. You can have one Apache as a longbow with it radar dome up top. It can pop up over a hill and take a snap shot of the entire vally then pop back down and relay that info to the other helicopter. They can then fire all their rocketS and hit targets even without being in harms way and still be behind the hill. WE WIN..



Yummy, the ultimate game. I think the UK has 6 Apaches it bought/loaned/etc off the U.S


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2013)

i care not for your 'pc in a case' (or helicopter) shenannigans!

LET THE STORAGE WARS COMMENCE






(yes, i do need a 12dbi aerial on my router. just because)






cable management is for people with insufficient cables.





bonus pic: a TPU mug with poop stains


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i care not for your 'pc in a case' (or helicopter) shenannigans!
> 
> LET THE STORAGE WARS COMMENCE
> 
> ...



Were do I get a TPU mug?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> cable management is for people with insufficient cables.


----------



## repman244 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Aircrafts are the best places to have your PC. Bonus marks if anyone can identify the cockpit of this plane. Bonus image  and a hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MiG-21


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> This was the new US ARMYs only Apache block 3 helicopter at the time before they started converting more block 2s into block 3s. Boeing was testing it to test the new computers and other things. They flew it until the new prototype transmission cracked. It would still fly but would only have around 20-30 min flight time before it had problems. This is not a full block 3 it is a mix between the block 2 and 3. The engines on the Apache have to have speed governors on them so they do not spin the blades to fast. They had problems with the engines being so powerful they would spin the main blades so fast it would fly apart. Also the old transmission was a lot smaller and could not handel all the torqu from the engines. With all the upgrades the new Apache can fly faster and carry more weapons and do things that the first designers could only dream about. You can have one Apache as a longbow with it radar dome up top. It can pop up over a hill and take a snap shot of the entire vally then pop back down and relay that info to the other helicopter. They can then fire all their rocketS and hit targets even without being in harms way and still be behind the hill. WE WIN..



You win, but those cables...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i care not for your 'pc in a case' (or helicopter) shenannigans!
> 
> LET THE STORAGE WARS COMMENCE
> 
> ...



do you host seed for TPB torrents?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> do you host seed for TPB torrents?



no, this is just my personal storage.

for example, every game i own has an installer on one hard drive, with all patches, expansions, and no CD cracks available in case i lose the CD or its packed away somewhere (this is less relevant nowadays, with steam and such).

i also run a media server sharing all my files over my wifi LAN for the missus. she cant complain nothings on TV with 15+ TB of shows to watch


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i care not for your 'pc in a case' (or helicopter) shenannigans!
> 
> *LET THE STORAGE WARS COMMENCE*
> 
> ...



I win.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2013)

tigger said:


> Were do I get a TPU mug?



i got mine from the mailman.



t_ski said:


> I win.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130626/IMAG0015.jpg



never mix work and pleasure. you'll get caught jacking it to hentai and the boss will walk in right as you start choking his secretary with one of his spare ties.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> never mix work and pleasure. you'll get caught jacking it to hentai and the boss will walk in right as you start choking his secretary with one of his spare ties.



I have no idea WTF that means.  That's good, right?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

had to replace the power button again lol. fortunately i bought two just for this reason.

made a tutorial as well
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186308


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2013)

repman244 said:


> MiG-21


Ding ding ding ding, winner!



Mussels said:


> i care not for your 'pc in a case' (or helicopter) shenannigans!
> 
> LET THE STORAGE WARS COMMENCE
> 
> ...



Atleast you tried to cable manage with the one little cable hook.. I think you need about 20 more.


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> You win, but those cables...


 They do not care about cables and hiding them as much on a prototype. All they care about is how it flys and preforms..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## btarunr (Jun 27, 2013)

tigger said:


> Were do I get a TPU mug?



If online printing services are OK at your place (services that print mugs, table calendars, etc.), we could get you the logo.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2013)

Finished:


----------



## khemist (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2013)

GPU temperature only registers as 30 degrees when under stress test, and HWINFO shows GPU package around 36 degrees on full load. Even GPU-Z says around 30 degrees when I run a stress test. Are these legitimate temperatures, or is the temperature getting confused because there are no fans plugged in to the PCB?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 27, 2013)

btarunr said:


> If online printing services are OK at your place (services that print mugs, table calendars, etc.), we could get you the logo.



Thanks, that would be sweet


----------



## btarunr (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally managed to get the Aegir cleaned up and running. 






Surgical spirit works quite well as a TIM solvent. Ate through IC Diamond 24 fairly easily (it's a very tough TIM to remove).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Finally managed to get the Aegir cleaned up and running.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NqaveDh.jpg
> 
> ...



nice to know for the surgical spirit.

so now im pretty sure the fan you have in exhaust is a Coolink Swiff 120 (120 or 120p thats the question xD)


----------



## btarunr (Jun 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice to know for the surgical spirit.
> 
> so now im pretty sure the fan you have in exhaust is a Coolink Swiff 120 (120 or 120p thats the question xD)



It's a 120P (PWM), yes.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2013)

Just made a short video of my HTPC.

http://s985.photobucket.com/user/Jetster12/media/XBMC_zpscebfd7bb.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Just made a short video of my HTPC.



There's a space between . and mp4


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 28, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Finally managed to get the Aegir cleaned up and running.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/NqaveDh.jpg
> 
> ...



use nailpolish remover. even better.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 28, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> use nailpolish remover. even better.



Use it all the time. Just be careful with it


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2013)

TPQ-1200 installed soooo much cleaner looking and color matched to the case.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130625/ROG 4.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130625/ROG2.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130625/ROG.jpg



That's a pretty board, I've always loved the ROG series, please upload pics of your system once it's finished, you're building one monster of a rig, and couldn't have gone wrong with Asus


----------



## d1nky (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice rig D1nky


----------



## tom_mili (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi fellow TPU, I am new here.
Well, I actually have been lurking here for more than a year and just got a reason to post my first rig 
I am coming from gaming notebook and thought it would be better to spend the money on dekstop computers since they have better performance for the money since I spend most of my time in my house now. I never thought they could come with such noise. Man, it is so quiet I can't even hear its whisper.. 




















Sorry for the crappy pictures and english.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 29, 2013)

tom_mili said:


> Hi fellow TPU, I am new here.
> Well, I actually have been lurking here for more than a year and just got a reason to post my first rig
> I am coming from gaming notebook and thought it would be better to spend the money on dekstop computers since they have better performance for the money since I spend most of my time in my house now. I never thought they could come with such noise. Man, it is so quiet I can't even hear its whisper..
> 
> ...



Welcome mate 

Your pics are fine, and your rig is tidy.

How's that board and chip? I'm upgrading to Haswell next month and am getting the exact same board and cpu. You tried oc'ing the chip yet.


----------



## tom_mili (Jun 29, 2013)

tigger said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Your pics are fine, and your rig is tidy.
> 
> How's that board and chip? I'm upgrading to Haswell next month and am getting the exact same board and cpu. You tried oc'ing the chip yet.



Thanks for the pleasant greeting 

The board is excellent like what I read the review in here, I like dragons  Can't really ask more except for lower price, they sell these boards around 270$ here. Sorry, can't really compare the Haswell i5 with i7 IB mobile that I had on my gaming laptop before but if it overclocks well then it would be a huge jump for me 
Everything is on stock now, I cant let myself to mess up everything while I am sleepy. It's 3 AM here and I think it is time to go to bed


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130629/2013-06-29 18.49.17.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130629/2013-06-29 18.53.13.jpg



wow nice one 



tom_mili said:


> Hi fellow TPU, I am new here.
> Well, I actually have been lurking here for more than a year and just got a reason to post my first rig
> I am coming from gaming notebook and thought it would be better to spend the money on dekstop computers since they have better performance for the money since I spend most of my time in my house now. I never thought they could come with such noise. Man, it is so quiet I can't even hear its whisper..
> 
> ...



nice and clean too and WELCOME


----------



## d1nky (Jun 29, 2013)

i broke my red sata cable, it was trapped in a recess so i pulled it and it ripped apart lol

thanks for the comments, i am starting to love my rig. - best update my mod pages as well.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i broke my red sata cable, it was trapped in a recess so i pulled it and it ripped apart lol
> 
> thanks for the comments, i am starting to love my rig. - best update my mod pages as well.







only thing left now is to get another HD 7950




Moarrrrrrr Power


----------



## d1nky (Jun 29, 2013)

im planning to get a 7970 to go above, nice backplate on them too! im really tempted to trade this mobo in for a crosshair. - hotwire and play time.

you would laugh the effing thing cost £6 and it ripped like cheesestring lol

someone has a quote saying '' a rig is never done, youre just out of money ''  -  well its getting silly as i get paid monthly lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im planning to get a 7970 to go above, nice backplate on them too! im really tempted to trade this mobo in for a crosshair. - hotwire and play time.
> 
> you would laugh the effing thing cost £6 and it ripped like cheesestring lol
> 
> someone has a quote saying '' a rig is never done, youre just out of money ''  -  well its getting silly as i get paid monthly lol



Giid thing most of us have lots sitting around 


lol



I'm thinking of getting a HD 7990 haven't deceided yet


----------



## Nordic (Jun 30, 2013)

One of my pc's...






In it current spot at the moment while I get everything set up. A little WCG crunching dual core, with the gpu btc mining. Looked pretty funny to me so I thought I would share.


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 30, 2013)

Got an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro today for $7 at a thrift store, new in box (surprisingly). Works a lot better than the stock warmer. Also fixed it so air intake is front, heat exhaust is back (like it should've been, stock cooler didn't allow that) and now I have a 10 degree temp drop, 31 idle instead of 42. Ignore the zip ties though, I ended up stripping most of the screws trying to get them back in, gave up and just used zip ties, easier than fighting with stupid fan screws.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2013)

current setup works much better than it did, the top card still runs 90C at max load (gaaaay). but the systems pretty much inaudible.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Got an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro today for $7 at a thrift store, new in box (surprisingly). Works a lot better than the stock warmer. Also fixed it so air intake is front, heat exhaust is back (like it should've been, stock cooler didn't allow that) and now I have a 10 degree temp drop, 31 idle instead of 42. Ignore the zip ties though, I ended up stripping most of the screws trying to get them back in, gave up and just used zip ties, easier than fighting with stupid fan screws.
> 
> http://goput.it/ibr.jpg



Cable mangement bud


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Cable mangement bud



its the new norm lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its the new norm lol






i sure sure hated for my sucky cable mangement


----------



## t_ski (Jun 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> One of my pc's...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rgegOpj.jpg
> 
> In it current spot at the moment while I get everything set up. A little WCG crunching dual core, with the gpu btc mining. Looked pretty funny to me so I thought I would share.



I lol'ed at the plastic stool under the board...


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Cable mangement bud



The biggest problem I've had with that is the case's hole for routing power supply cables is in the center of that bottom piece, not the far side which would've made more sense. The hole they also provided is a bit too small for unusually thick wires used on the cheapo nSpire.

However, 30 degrees is cool enough for me now doing what I normally do, so I don't bother, no one usually sees it anyways.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 30, 2013)

This page is filled up with awesome! Keep them rigs coming!


----------



## torgoth (Jun 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130630/Capture090.jpg
> 
> 
> current setup works much better than it did, the top card still runs 90C at max load (gaaaay). but the systems pretty much inaudible.



what have you done to the 5870s?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> This page is filled up with awesome! Keep them rigs coming!



my pic disappeared


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> my pic disappeared



This one?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2930611&postcount=24292


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 30, 2013)

Norton said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2930611&postcount=24292



yep


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> its the new norm lol



No next is no wires and all wireless in the computer....lol


----------



## d1nky (Jul 1, 2013)

when i was a kid (few minutes ago) i read articles on how computers would be fibre-optic and incredible......


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when i was a kid (few minutes ago) i read articles on how computers would be fibre-optic and incredible......



When i was a kid i read Articles saying cars would fly but  :shadedshu


----------



## Sassanou (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello guys !!

Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 2, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !
> 
> ...




one word : EPIC!


----------



## IamEzio (Jul 2, 2013)

True , amazing work !


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2013)

That's what a 10/10 looks like


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 2, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !
> 
> ...



There's only one word that comes to my mind when I see your rig: Perfection


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !



Have you considered making some build logs here? i think you would get a lot of followers and a lot of appreciative people to see how you build such pretty rigs


----------



## btarunr (Jul 3, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !



Excellent! The tubes have a steampunk feel to them.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 3, 2013)

That is what you show Mac zealots to shut them up.

(corollary: Mac users =/= Mac zealots)


----------



## estonia (Jul 3, 2013)

Soooo, have been looking for pc builds and this is awesome forum topic for this. 
I thought it would be polite to post my rig here. Actually my first "powerful" rig for me compared to my dirst pc which was athlon 3200+ and ati's x1300.
I have been recable manangmented it ALOT. Still some crappy colored cables and cpu's powercable is pretty short.

Only thing that matters is the inside of the case zuuu...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !
> 
> ...


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2013)

Got my HTPC put together (in System Specs)


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2013)

That looks great. Good job getting all those TX850 wires under control


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Got my HTPC put together (in System Specs)
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2994.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2991.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2996.jpg
> ...



hehehe nice to see a 2nd Node304 and tight fit 

oohhh so with a WC AIO non LP ram pass  well i love the fan inclued with the case i keep my h60 in the HAF

i have to redo some pics i found 2 WD green power (5400rpm) 500gb for 13$ a piece for data store (i like to keep the SSD less busy as i can, obviously)


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 5, 2013)

Working on my SAGER laptop. 

i7980X EE
X58 Asus motherboard
16GB 1600MHz ram
SLI GTX 680m
256GB Samsung SSD, Raid 0 (2) 500GB HD
X-Fi sound
Ble Ray drive


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

bet that thing gets hot real fast.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Working on my SAGER laptop.
> 
> i7980X EE
> X58 Asus motherboard
> ...



fuck. me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Working on my SAGER laptop.
> 
> i7980X EE
> X58 Asus motherboard
> ...



can you give us some more shots? I would love a side shot of that thing


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 5, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> can you give us some more shots? I would love a side shot of that thing



... and then take it apart and take more shots


----------



## cdawall (Jul 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Working on my SAGER laptop.
> 
> i7980X EE
> X58 Asus motherboard
> ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> Got my HTPC put together (in System Specs)
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2994.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2991.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2996.jpg
> ...



Wow coupled with a 7970


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> bet that thing gets hot real fast.



Yes and no. If I have it out and not closed up it runs not that hot. It does use some power. It has a 300w power brick. When i mean brick I mean the same size if not larger than a real brick. The laptop is 12 pounds. So you do not want to use it as a normal laptop. It is a desk top SAGER pushed into a Lapp top...lol




Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> can you give us some more shots? I would love a side shot of that thing



Sure after my Doc apt at 10 am today. I will post more pics on the topic.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 5, 2013)

just finished here.






first time working with acrylic. and got it right first time...
that awesome feell of satisfaction!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> fuck. me.



What he said.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Working on my SAGER laptop.
> 
> i7980X EE
> X58 Asus motherboard
> ...



Um, you aren't able to use triple channel with 16GB RAM, right?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Yes and no. If I have it out and not closed up it runs not that hot. It does use some power. It has a 300w power brick. When i mean brick I mean the same size if not larger than a real brick. The laptop is 12 pounds. So you do not want to use it as a normal laptop. It is a desk top SAGER pushed into a Lapp top...lol



i believe the term is 'portable desktop'


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> What he said.



I do not buy just a laptop. I got this to do 3D rendering off site as well as gaming.

I can upgrade everything in the lap top but the mother board. Both GTX 680m can pop out and I can put two new cards in. I took out the i7 that came with the computer and replaced it with my desktop CPU the i7 980x EE.



MT Alex said:


> Um, you aren't able to use triple channel with 16GB RAM, right?


 
You are right. I looked at the mem and it has 12GB 1600MHz ram.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 5, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> When i was a kid i read Articles saying cars would fly but  :shadedshu



How's this for your flying car? 







http://youtu.be/bp2TWNpTA7s

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/th...ing-car-that-actually-works-like-a-flying-car



Sassanou said:


> Hello guys !!
> 
> Here are the finals pics : this Mod is finished !
> 
> ...



That's just epic.



Knight091 said:


> Working on my SAGER laptop.
> 
> i7980X EE
> X58 Asus motherboard
> ...





Mussels said:


> fuck. me.



Looks like it has enough fans to at least do a blow job



Knight091 said:


> I do not buy just a laptop. I got this to do 3D rendering off site as well as gaming.
> 
> I can upgrade everything in the lap top but the mother board. Both GTX 680m can pop out and I can put two new cards in. I took out the i7 that came with the computer and replaced it with my desktop CPU the i7 980x EE.
> 
> ...



how are the temps on that i7 with it being in the laptop and not a desktop?


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> can you give us some more shots? I would love a side shot of that thing




Here is a side shot. Ya it is a really thick laptop but with a ton of power.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 6, 2013)

Pulled out the old pair of HD 6870s I had lying around check how far CrossFire progressed in the past  year since I installed a GTX 680. Also finally got an H70 that doesn't sound like an aquarium pump.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 6, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Pulled out the old pair of HD 6870s I had lying around check how far CrossFire progressed in the past  year since I installed a GTX 680. Also finally got an H70 that doesn't sound like an aquarium pump.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130706/1a.jpg
> 
> ...



wanna give me one of those 6870s so I can check out how crossfire is? I may or may not give them back.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> oohhh so with a WC AIO non LP ram pass



Just barely! I can't get the RAM out without removing the cooler.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 6, 2013)

Forgot to add pics of the add-on cards buried between the two. First up, the Recon3D. It's no X-Meridian, but is better than the barfy ALC892/onboard.






And the Intel Gigabit CT adapter breathing bytes for me since 2009. I never build gaming rigs without Intel Ethernet.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> Got my HTPC put together (in System Specs)
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2994.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2991.jpg
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DSCN2996.jpg
> ...



I love your case, so much awesome in such small footprint


----------



## pdimar1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Little Sunday morning benchin and testin


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 8, 2013)

Making room for another GPU


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's mine-


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2013)

it feel like Christmas is now for me (even if its not cpu upgrade like i would have done) 

sometime downgrading the mobo feels like upgrading ... 970 versus 890FX








edit for clearing missunderstanding: i paid 50$ for it with a free PhenomII X2 (not selling them  )



erocker said:


> Just barely! I can't get the RAM out without removing the cooler.



well just like me and my HAF-XB xD i cant remove the top without un screwing the 200mm due to the H60 and the 2nd fan on it 



15th Warlock said:


> I love your case, so much awesome in such small footprint



and not mine???  oh well i have a FM2A75... i need to steal the FM2A85 from Erocker and ... find a 7970 ... or a 2nd 7950 xD


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 9, 2013)

tigger said:


> Here's mine-
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130709/IMG_0644.jpg



I have a retailer that sells your AIO watercooled CPU for cheap but is only for socket 775 or Xeon processors.

How performs yours ? The pump is noisy ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> I have a retailer that sells your AIO watercooled CPU for cheap but is only for socket 775 or Xeon processors.
> 
> How performs yours ? The pump is noisy ?



pump is inaudible.

Temps are really good, my q8200 is stock, temps are 40-45c idle and no more than 60 max. As you can see though, I have 2x 80mm fans, with 2 fan frames to space the fans away from the rad.


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry for no inside shots, not into pulling down the stack or shutting down these.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 10, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Sorry for no inside shots, not into pulling down the stack or shutting down these.
> 
> http://goput.it/zl3.jpg



specs?


----------



## Milton180 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I present my new toys! Change my Z77 but I am with a i5 4670K & MSI MPOWER Z87


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2013)

Milton180 said:


> Well I present my new toys! Change my Z77 but I am with a i5 4670K & MSI MPOWER Z87
> 
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35258706/FOTOS/Mostrar Pc/MSI MPOWER Z87/Mpower.jpg
> ...



i love the socket cache, otherwise pretty awesome build nice one man


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 10, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> specs?



The top one is a Sun Sunfire X2200 M2, with Dual 2.7 GHz Opteorn 2384 Quad-Cores, 48 gigs of ram and a single 250 gig hard drive until I find some more drives.

The bottom one is a Dell Poweredge 2950 III with Dual 2 GHz Xeon 5405 Quad-Cores, 16 gigs ram, whopping 80 gig hard drive, however it just runs Server 2008 R2 and some small services (such as IRC) so hard drive space isn't needed with it.


----------



## Netic (Jul 12, 2013)

My new build (and 1rst post btw), waiting for my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX video card to arrive !!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 12, 2013)

Netic said:


> My new build (and 1rst post btw), waiting for my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX video card to arrive !!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img594/3871/2dyd.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img20/8357/ynm5.jpg
> ...



Jesus, another build to make me want to move mine to 350D. Damn you!


----------



## khemist (Jul 13, 2013)

Too much booze, messed the pic up, been a long week!.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 13, 2013)

At the request of a friend, I grabbed my cell phone and snapped a shitty pic
Pardon the dust, I need to get a new can of compressed air


----------



## Drakegore (Jul 13, 2013)

I was about to post my setup, but then I looked to the last post and lost my motivation


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/2mpfz93.jpg
> 
> Too much booze, messed the pic up, been a long week!.



Maybe I haven't had enough booze yet as I think the pic is good.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Drakegore said:


> I was about to post my setup, but then I looked to the last post and lost my motivation



dont worry just post it
we have everything here from bling-bling, ghetto, newer, older, custom, stock


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 13, 2013)

Drakegore said:


> I was about to post my setup, but then I looked to the last post and lost my motivation



I'd like to see it. Regardless of hardware, a lot of PCs in this thread are gorgeous.
Mine is just a bunch of high end hardware thrown together and overclocked a bit, and it's taken me a year and a half to get it where it is now. I'm not exactly proud of how it looks, just how it runs
Personally, Khemist's PC put me off a bit, lol. That thing is a piece of art.
Tigger's PC a page back brought a smile to my face. Seeing the old-school screw-on modular cables on the PSU, the two molex to PCI-e power adapters, and having a board dwarfed by a server tower... Ah, nostalgia!

At the very least, I'd like to know what's in your PC.
Share, brother!


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I'd like to see it. Regardless of hardware, a lot of PCs in this thread are gorgeous.
> Mine is just a bunch of high end hardware thrown together and overclocked a bit, and it's taken me a year and a half to get it where it is now. I'm not exactly proud of how it looks, just how it runs
> Personally, Khemist's PC put me off a bit, lol. That thing is a piece of art.
> Tigger's PC a page back brought a smile to my face. Seeing the old-school screw-on modular cables on the PSU, the two molex to PCI-e power adapters, and having a board dwarfed by a server tower... Ah, nostalgia!
> ...



yeah, mine.. just old skool 
but im proud of it since it serves me well for years. the other just make me jealous. they got highend, water cooling, latest tech, multi monitor etc
so i just LOL myself


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll be doing a upgrade by the end of the month maybe, though to be fair, this machine does everything I need pretty well considering the hardware.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2013)

Cruncher helping cruncher. One of my main crunching rigs preparing hard drives for a new cruncher.
This would be "Yoda" in my sys pecs.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

a lil mod im working on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> a lil mod im working on
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130713/2013-07-13 18.31.53.jpg



Is it the junkpile case?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Is it the junkpile case?



cheeky shit...... it was a generic case. split in half and got to add checkered plating with spray job. HDD rack, remote control, tv card and perspex. LOL

tbh i got bored and wanted to test my angle grinding skills lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> cheeky shit...... it was a generic case. split in half and got to add checkered plating with spray job. HDD rack, remote control, tv card and perspex. LOL
> 
> tbh i got bored and wanted to test my angle grinding skills lol



Sorry 

I'll re-judge when it's finished.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> a lil mod im working on
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130713/2013-07-13 18.31.53.jpg



O look more Corsair fans.... You seam to have a problem with not using them...lol


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> O look more Corsair fans.... You seam to have a problem with not using them...lol



these corsair fans are everywhere, theyre like fucking gremlins multiplying!!


even my fan assisted oven has corsair fans!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

not my PC, but i modded the side panel XD






click for bigger image


----------



## silkstone (Jul 13, 2013)

That turned out pretty nice DDD.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> not my PC, but i modded the side panel XD
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/KbdQChbl.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/RRzVERkl.jpg[/URL]
> click for bigger image



no fan filters? they seems to bring air not pushing out


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 14, 2013)

these rig's are

[YT]P6rSsRuZ-rE[/YT]


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 14, 2013)

Netic said:


> My new build (and 1rst post btw), waiting for my EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX video card to arrive !!



Damn some tasty hardware. How are you finding the 350D? Was it easy to build with? Quiet?

I'm looking at using the 350D for some office computers for my boss and a colleague. Needed something on the smallish side. So I have also considered the Fractal R4 but I found the R3 to be a pain to work with especially the annoying rubber grommets falling out when I poked through a cable and workmanship was a bit dodgy on a few bits.


----------



## Netic (Jul 14, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Damn some tasty hardware. How are you finding the 350D? Was it easy to build with? Quiet?
> 
> I'm looking at using the 350D for some office computers for my boss and a colleague. Needed something on the smallish side. So I have also considered the Fractal R4 but I found the R3 to be a pain to work with especially the annoying rubber grommets falling out when I poked through a cable and workmanship was a bit dodgy on a few bits.




Yea the 350D is very easy to work with. Most of corsair cases are easy to use. The 350D is no exception. Has a nice look and love the SSD cage. It uses an alignment stud in the center of the motherboard tray that makes the M/B installation very easy. My pc is quiet mostly due to the Asus FANXpert2 technology on the maximus gene board. When idle or surfing web it is completely silent but during games I can hear the fans running but it's not annoying at all.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

took the rad from the rear of the back of the case and managed to put it inside. Nothing holding it in place, but it looks straight and neater. Also replaced the liquid with fresh stuff.

















Still tidying work to be done!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 15, 2013)

that looks ten times better! it also has loads more symmetry!

im jelly of ya rig!

great, now i want to alter my loop. making a friggin song stick in my head till this day isnt enough for ya LOL


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2013)

Tidied cables as best I could for now, and decided to place my bright White LED's behind the 240 Rad to illuminate the CPU and NB area. Also my tech man-draw, with a spare H100.










I think next month I'm going to invest in some Bitfenix SP fans (Spectre Pro PWM) to make more of the case white.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jul 15, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, mine.. just old skool
> but im proud of it since it serves me well for years. the other just make me jealous. they got highend, water cooling, latest tech, multi monitor etc
> so i just LOL myself



At least you have DDR3 and SATA hard drives... I've still got a 160GB PATA drive (yea i've got sata too), sata 2.0, and DDR2  Oh and my DVD burner still uses pata as well.

But it gets the job done. it needs more ram though... and another hard drive


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Tidied cables as best I could for now, and decided to place my bright White LED's behind the 240 Rad to illuminate the CPU and NB area. Also my tech man-draw, with a spare H100.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/WP_000119.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/WP_000116.jpg
> ...



Just look away for a second and the h100 will magically disappear from your drawer


That's a pretty loop, nice job.


----------



## jgunning (Jul 15, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> At least you have DDR3 and SATA hard drives... I've still got a 160GB PATA drive (yea i've got sata too), sata 2.0, and DDR2  Oh and my DVD burner still uses pata as well.
> 
> But it gets the job done. it needs more ram though... and another hard drive
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/Capture133-20130715.jpg



Love your wallpaper!!    
eve online is it??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated pic


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

jgunning said:


> Love your wallpaper!!
> eve online is it??



SC2 battle cruiser


----------



## Boozad (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's my build before any mods are done.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Boozad said:


> Here's my build before any mods are done.
> 
> https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3257&d=1371237034



TechPowerUp.org Free Image Hosting that works on Internet Explorer when I'm at Work!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Tidied cables as best I could for now, and decided to place my bright White LED's behind the 240 Rad to illuminate the CPU and NB area. Also my tech man-draw, with a spare H100.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/WP_000119.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130715/WP_000116.jpg
> ...



i see a nokia lumia


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i see a nokia lumia



Lumia 800, as you can see, it has an AWFUL camera. Getting a HTC One X aluminium in 3 months time.



Durvelle27 said:


> Updated pic
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/836/u3wb.jpg



So roomy! :O And tidy. It will probably look a lot tidier than mine when water cooled!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

some pics of my latest mod (newr pics)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> some pics of my latest mod (newr pics)
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1901
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1902http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1903http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1904http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1905http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1906



Pics not showing for me Das.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> some pics of my latest mod (newr pics)
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1901
> http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1902http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1903http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1904http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1905http://www.ocfreaks.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1906



TechPowerUp.org Free Image Hosting works on Internet Explorer and for people at work!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

hurr durrr...
fixed.

lol rcoon i think ive been here long enough to aknow about tpu.org XD


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> hurr durrr...
> fixed.
> 
> lol rcoon i think ive been here long enough to aknow about tpu.org XD



I know, just reminding ;D


----------



## Grnfinger (Jul 16, 2013)

miss my phantom, cant wait for the Cosmos to get home from the painters


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1411_zps7a870a8f.jpg[/URL]
> 
> miss my phantom, cant wait for the Cosmos to get home from the painters



why have i never seen ya build, its sleek


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1411_zps7a870a8f.jpg[/URL]
> 
> miss my phantom, cant wait for the Cosmos to get home from the painters



TAINEEEE BANNANAAAAAA!
That MoBo is small 
Very tidy as well, I notice you positioned that shot so you couldnt see the PSU and lower HDD bay area


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 16, 2013)

Cutting day not so precise -.-'

I tried to do my best despite not having the right equipment.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> SC2 battle cruiser



i must have missed that one. i got the void ray one here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Cutting day not so precise -.-'
> 
> I tried to do my best despite not having the right equipment.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/DSC_0075.jpg



no dremel??


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no dremel??



I had used the jigsaw


----------



## Vario (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been busy working on my Cosmos 1000:

Heres the back plate I just cut last night:





Heres the damn H100i waterblock that has Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra stuck to it.  This stuff just doesn't like to come off.  Right now I'm scrubbing at it with toothpaste on a coffee filter to polish it off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> [url]http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/Grnfinger/IMG_1411_zps7a870a8f.jpg[/URL]
> 
> miss my phantom, cant wait for the Cosmos to get home from the painters



Damn them gpus are squished together. Does the top one overheat? Wonder it has any airflow at all.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Damn them gpus are squished together. Does the top one overheat? Wonder it has any airflow at all.



Sucks up all that deliciously warm PCB-tasting air.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I've been busy working on my Cosmos 1000:
> 
> Heres the back plate I just cut last night:
> http://i.imgur.com/ehqSou3.jpg
> ...



use nailpolish remover. works wonders.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> use nailpolish remover. works wonders.



Or just pure ethanol!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra ages ago, I don't like it, it's cock to clean off the IHS and the cooler/water block.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or just pure ethanol!



pure ethanol can be corrosive to some plastics. so its best to try rubbing alcohol first.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or just pure ethanol!



Or a 50/50 mixture of bleach and ammonia


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Or a 50/50 mixture of bleach and ammonia



There wont be any thermal compound left, or cooler. Or even a person.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Or a 50/50 mixture of bleach and ammonia



why not 80% H2SO4(v/v) and 20% HNO3(v/v)


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 16, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I've been busy working on my Cosmos 1000:
> 
> Heres the back plate I just cut last night:
> http://i.imgur.com/ehqSou3.jpg
> ...



Use Terpentine. It will take you 2 min. max. Very effective. Use small amount, barely to wet the soft cloth. I use it with my bike all the time. It dissolves everything from residual glue from stickers on the frame to degreasing components I need to clean and lubricate again. I have never had anything that it can't deal with so far. I don't believe it's gonna damage the copper base of the cooler.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why not 80% H2SO4(v/v) and 20% HNO3(v/v)



I love a man that knows his acids.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

aqua regia was it? i forget my chemistry XD


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 16, 2013)

more pics less words pls


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont think your suppose to mix bleach and ammonia. Bad advice. Makes some kinda sarin gas


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 16, 2013)

Moar Pictures Pleasez!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I dont think your suppose to mix bleach and ammonia. Bad advice. Makes some kinda sarin gas



Right, can permanently blind you. Had a friend unknowingly do this, and he was unable to see for a couple of weeks. PLease do not do this.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 16, 2013)

Work in progress this is my last update after i will post the final pics of my new system in Case Mode Gallery thread.

CPU and GPU will be watercooled.

Hope it ends well.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2013)

Six months without cleaning with positive pressure and filters. Still sexy


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Six months without cleaning with positive pressure and filters. Still sexy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/Capture083.jpg


Just take the fans off your H100 and you will see all the dust  My H100 acted as a great filter

Got some blue sleeved cables. Need to do a big cable cleanup when I get my loop in.




Trying out the EK easy mount on my Heatkiller 3.0 with some copper barbs.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Just take the fans off your H100 and you will see all the dust  My H100 acted as a great filter



There is a filter above the H100


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jul 17, 2013)

Jetster said:


> There is a filter above the H100


But that doesn't stop the dust getting stuck in the radiator.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I've been busy working on my Cosmos 1000:
> 
> Heres the back plate I just cut last night:
> http://i.imgur.com/ehqSou3.jpg
> ...



How about a little liquid dishwashing detergent?  That stuff cuts all kinds of grease.  It's what I used all the time to clean off TIM before they came up with AS Cleaner.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> How about a little liquid dishwashing detergent?  That stuff cuts all kinds of grease.  It's what I used all the time to clean off TIM before they came up with AS Cleaner.



I use 91% Alcohol to clean off TIM and its been working for me for years.


----------



## torgoth (Jul 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> some pics of my latest mod (newr pics)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/1014913_10151493237656761_1608413506_o.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/1074052_10151493237096761_1709890257_o.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130716/976857_10151493236926761_1313985514_o.jpg
> ...



that is epic gold  mind posting the specs?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 17, 2013)

torgoth said:


> that is epic gold  mind posting the specs?



check the Rosewill buildlog i posted (its in my signature). its the rig of member Udit, who has posted there.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## silkstone (Jul 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1966/sevh.jpg



I want that board.

I just got some cable sleeving done. I'm quite happy with the sleeving from ebay. $6 for 25ft. 

It's a bit of a birds nest, I might look at making it look a bit straighter after I do the PCI-E power cables.











I really need to paint the inside of my case black, but I think it would be cheaper just to buy a new case. The thing is I love the airflow in my HAF, so I have a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2013)

Work machine/Cruncher updated!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Work machine/Cruncher updated!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130719/Newcase2.jpg
> ...



"work" 

*wink wink*


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 19, 2013)

I think your GPU is artifacting... wait, no, that's just the wallpaper


----------



## Maleko (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's my new build.


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2013)

Maleko said:


> Here's my new build.
> 
> http://www.maleko.co.uk/files/comp_pics/PC_072013_001.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy PCB sag on that video card.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Holy PCB sag on that video card.



I was thinking the same thing. Evga isn't very good at reinforcing their cards when they make those aftermarket coolers.


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2013)

You thought that was bad? You should have seen the sag on my giga ud3h+7970 yesterday before the thing sagged so much that it possibly fried the pci-e lane, atleast 5* more angle than that LOL.

Replacement board I am taking no chances, zip tied the thing up to be straight.

edit: 

photo was taken a few hours before the PCI-E slot fried


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2013)

holy saggy GPUs! better use bras. i mean braces.


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> holy saggy GPUs! better use bras. i mean braces.



sadly gigabyte windforce can't really be propped up from below because of the cooler design.  I have it suspended with 2 zip ties at a diagonal from the motherboard tray, which helps a lot but it still sags at the far corner.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> holy saggy GPUs! better use bras. i mean braces.




I see what you did there, but in all seriousness.........

There is actually a study that bras make breast more saggy after time, then not using bras.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

amp281 said:


> sadly gigabyte windforce can't really be propped up from below because of the cooler design.  I have it suspended with 2 zip ties at a diagonal from the motherboard tray, which helps a lot but it still sags at the far corner.



zip tie the PCI-E power cable to a cable higher up to offset some of the weight. unplug the cable and its free. problem solved.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I see what you did there, but in all seriousness.........
> 
> There is actually a study that bras make breast more saggy after time, then not using bras.



i read that study. it was about small breasts and pushup bras. not really relevant to the topic tho.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 21, 2013)

My HIS 7950 has some major sag like that, thankfully I have some old plastic candy container that is perfect height to hold the card up off the dividing part of my 800D.  If I weren't so lazy now I'd grab a pic.  But I'll keep your idea in mind Mussels for if I ever change up cases.


----------



## mrwizard200 (Jul 21, 2013)

Picked up a reference Nvidia 660ti from Best Buy. Thanks impulse buy. I do have to say the packaging is probably the simplest and cleanest of all the boxes i have opened.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 21, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Holy PCB sag on that video card.



Too right! Looks worse on the photo, this is probably why evga do those free backplates! Still waiting for mine, will probably be 6 months before I get it!


----------



## khemist (Jul 21, 2013)

My upgrade itch is bad at the minute but i can't let myself be tempted!.

I'm just hoping that when Primochill acrylic tubing hits over here that it's enough to tide me over.

I have been going to bed lately and thinking of how my next loop is going to look it's that bad.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 21, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Holy PCB sag on that video card.



Decided to make the power cable support it more!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2013)

thats better


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> zip tie the PCI-E power cable to a cable higher up to offset some of the weight. unplug the cable and its free. problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> i read that study. it was about small breasts and pushup bras. not really relevant to the topic tho.



I like that idea but could it strain the solder points for the card's power?


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I want that board.
> 
> I just got some cable sleeving done. I'm quite happy with the sleeving from ebay. $6 for 25ft.
> 
> ...




Lots of good airflow cases with black interiors though, maybe see if someone will do a trade?

Check this case out SILVERSTONE RAVEN Series RV03B-WA Matte Black with...


----------



## silkstone (Jul 21, 2013)

Sadly, I'm not in the US otherwise I wouldn't have gone with this case in the first place.

Don't get me wrong, it's a nice enough case, I don't mind the looks and the airflow is amazing but there were no other options when I bought this and very few now.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## d1nky (Jul 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130721/DSCF0071.jpg



that looks so damn cool! ive been wanting to do this since ive seen it on the ROG site. do you know if it can be done on an asus CHVF?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2013)

amp281 said:


> I like that idea but could it strain the solder points for the card's power?



its a lot easier on the card than the stress of being bent in half.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 22, 2013)

My computer so far. 

















Just making sure they line up. Will have compression fittings on all the lines when done.


----------



## Kast (Jul 22, 2013)

I need a case. That 900D would be perfect.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 22, 2013)

*GTX 670 Thermal PAste Redo + Setup*

I took out my AMD setup and put my Core i7 & 580's back in. Just finished.

AMD Board:

















Current Specs:
i7 965+Hyper 212/gtx580 x2/platimax 850w
fractal define xl case.





Also replaced the paste on my spare 670 OC:


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 22, 2013)

Dat amount of goop you put on your GPU!


----------



## khemist (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, it's enough for about 20 gpu's.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

khemist said:


> Yeah, it's enough for about 20 gpu's.



Those poor bits around the die have gotten sodden in paste too.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^ OMG!

say bye bye if thats conductive. the amount of paste you need would fit within this - OH

NOTSOMETHINGLIKETHIS but this much = OH

less really is more, it should help contact between metal to metal not metal to shit to metal!


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 22, 2013)

sOME random piCs:

[url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1539.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1278.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1022.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1514.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1525.jpg[/URL]


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

did you listen^^^^


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 22, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Dat amount of goop you put on your GPU!





khemist said:


> Yeah, it's enough for about 20 gpu's.





RCoon said:


> Those poor bits around the die have gotten sodden in paste too.





d1nky said:


> ^^^ OMG!
> 
> say bye bye if thats conductive. the amount of paste you need would fit within this - OH
> 
> ...





Sliver Krunk said:


> sOME random piCs:
> 
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF1539.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I get it. more is less. Thanks guys


----------



## Maleko (Jul 22, 2013)

You did a great job cleaning it, then jizzed all over it again...


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 22, 2013)

I get it. What do you want me to say. So I use more than normal. From my knowledge it is not conductable. It comes like that from factory, everytime, for ever since parts were ever made. Less is more is, never, true. I don't wear my pants on backwards. My shoes are clean. My room is tidy and organized. The car gets fresh tank ofpetrol every week of premium gas. Our house cleaned daily. I eat everyday. I don't skip breakfast. Our dogs are well fed, well mannered and very happy. I love using my computer and I don't nitpick. I do everything I can to make sure everything is perfect. Youknow everything that starts off as a joke on the forums eventually becomes a political discussion. I don't need to know where and how my tax money, yes I pay it, is spent for whatever reason.

I just read this shit in the news:

We can spy on you. We know your encryption keys for calls. We can read your SMSs. More than just spying, we can steal data from the SIM card, your mobile identity, and charge to your account

this crap has been going on as long as I can remember. WHen people report it like this in exact phrasing it is just sad that sadomy has taken over true politics.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ I don;t understand what any of that has to do with using too much thermal paste.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 22, 2013)

Home depot tubing actually works better than i thought! im in a tight spot for cash and needed to rebuild my loop so that i could give my processor a little more love and take it off stock cooling


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Home depot tubing actually works better than i thought! im in a tight spot for cash and needed to rebuild my loop so that i could give my processor a little more love and take it off stock cooling
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/DSCN0815.jpg



Yep, used it a bunch of times when I was getting started in watercooling.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I get it. What do you want me to say. So I use more than normal. From my knowledge it is not conductable. It comes like that from factory, everytime, for ever since parts were ever made. Less is more is, never, true. I don't wear my pants on backwards. My shoes are clean. My room is tidy and organized. The car gets fresh tank ofpetrol every week of premium gas. Our house cleaned daily. I eat everyday. I don't skip breakfast. Our dogs are well fed, well mannered and very happy. I love using my computer and I don't nitpick. I do everything I can to make sure everything is perfect. Youknow everything that starts off as a joke on the forums eventually becomes a political discussion. I don't need to know where and how my tax money, yes I pay it, is spent for whatever reason.
> 
> I just read this shit in the news:
> 
> ...



Put a tiny rice sized dot in the middle of that GPU and spread it out and put the cooler on top, or let the cooler do the spreading on its own. Now when you take that GPU off with that much TIM its going to be all over the sides. Gonna be a mess.



silkstone said:


> ^^ I don;t understand what any of that has to do with using too much thermal paste.



Agreed, I was very confused.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't step on BLUE Suade Shoes. It's only hardware. Not universal ending.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 22, 2013)

Enough with the discussion on how much thermal paste is too much. Post pictures of your rigs guys!


----------



## StormyNights (Jul 22, 2013)

*My serious setup*

This is my home setup. I run several virtual computers, games, movies, downloads,etc 24/7. The tower is below the right side lower monitor.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I took out my AMD setup and put my Core i7 & 580's back in. Just finished.
> 
> AMD Board:
> 
> ...




the amount of gooo is too damn high


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Jul 23, 2013)

Info about me. You know I'm psychotic right? I'm not susceptible to intimidation. I have a rare onset of an aggressive form of tourette's. When you think I'm trolling the forums, I'm really very much just sad. I'm not lieing. Anyway back on topic. Isn't it great that AMD CPU's can now come in 4ghz form? The one I'm talking about is the A10 6800K APU. It runs at 4.1GHz factory and boosts to 4.4GHz. My highest OC ever was 4.63GHz on my older 920 chap. I'm overwhelmed that they come like that from the factory now. Anyone have one to share?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 23, 2013)

amp281 said:


> You thought that was bad? You should have seen the sag on my giga ud3h+7970 yesterday before the thing sagged so much that it possibly fried the pci-e lane, atleast 5* more angle than that LOL.
> 
> Replacement board I am taking no chances, zip tied the thing up to be straight.
> 
> ...



Wow major sag. That is part of the reason I went for a Silverstone case with its 90 degree oriented design. Although the 90 degree design is probably doing some harm to other components no idea tbh...

I'm guessing you already knew this but you know there isn't an 8-pin PCI-E power plug connected to the port on the GPU? Only the 6-pin is connected.


----------



## Vario (Jul 23, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Wow major sag. That is part of the reason I went for a Silverstone case with its 90 degree oriented design. Although the 90 degree design is probably doing some harm to other components no idea tbh...
> 
> I'm guessing you already knew this but you know there isn't an 8-pin PCI-E power plug connected to the port on the GPU? Only the 6-pin is connected.



Yes picture was taken mid build


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 23, 2013)

New receiver!  Got this bad boy second hand except the remote and volume knob weren't working. I only paid $40AUD to get it repaired after I bought it! It sounds ridiculously delicious, everything is so rich and lovely compared to my old Denon.








^The front HDMI work wonders for me.

Neatly hidden behind screen  Using my 10 yr old herpy derp stand to prop the center above my screen. I originally made it to be used with my racing wheel pedals to create a more 'sports carish' feel but it kept moving around.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2013)

to hell with upgrade today is downgrade day again... 




it looks beasty but not practical 2.5slot in a 2slot box

so then








not a big difference in the game i play ... damn GTX480 are still rocking... and i have a Nvidia card in my mainrig ... i feel weird
a little oc there 810/1000 instead of 756/950 a bit more mV and fan to 100% constant damn that VF3000F is quiet even at 100% compared to the XFX solution 
but not the temp  Fermi isnt celsius friendly 99c hit versus 68-78c (oh the 7950 in the Node closed goes more to 88c it doesnt have the airflow of a HAF-XB  )


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> New receiver!  Got this bad boy second hand except the remote and volume knob weren't working. I only paid $40AUD to get it repaired after I bought it! It sounds ridiculously delicious, everything is so rich and lovely compared to my old Denon.
> 
> [url]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w393/THE_EGG7/IMG_6355_zps4fe09aa3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Are those Rokit 5's or 7's? I used to have 2 Rokit 5's at my old work place when I did the music production for them


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Are those Rokit 5's or 7's? I used to have 2 Rokit 5's at my old work place when I did the music production for them



Haha a lot of people think they are. But they are Bowers & Wilkins DM600 S3 for the sides and a CC6 S2 for the centre. They are really old though but still sound nice


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Haha a lot of people think they are. But they are Bowers & Wilkins DM600 S3 for the sides and a CC6 S2 for the centre. They are really old though but still sound nice



Fair enough, so equally as awesome as Rokit 5's!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 23, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Home depot tubing actually works better than i thought! im in a tight spot for cash and needed to rebuild my loop so that i could give my processor a little more love and take it off stock cooling
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/DSCN0815.jpg



Never thought of getting tubing from Home depot. I got Swiftech tubing and love it. It is way nicer than a lot of tubing I have had. It is like the $$$ Tygon Tubing but for less than half the cost.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> a little oc there 810/1000 instead of 756/950 a bit more mV and fan to 100% constant damn that VF3000F is quiet even at 100% compared to the XFX solution
> but not the temp  Fermi isnt celsius friendly 99c hit versus 68-78c (oh the 7950 in the Node closed goes more to 88c it doesnt have the airflow of a HAF-XB  )



Either you got really garbage chip or there is problem with cooler contact. I had Zotac GTX 480 AMP! and did MUCH higher OC at <80c load temps while being pretty much inaudible. 

I would have to rate that particular card higher than my GTX 580. Simply excellent card although everyone dislikes the GF100s.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Either you got really garbage chip or there is problem with cooler contact. I had Zotac GTX 480 AMP! and did MUCH higher OC at <80c load temps while being pretty much inaudible.
> 
> I would have to rate that particular card higher than my GTX 580. Simply excellent card although everyone dislikes the GF100s.



well i mean 99c under a Kombustor stress test, ingame its more 68c (850/1100 stable but safety 1st i keep at 810/1000) and its pretty much silent event at 100% ofc if i put it on auto i dont hear it aswell since when i play i put the music and ingame sound loud enough to cover any other noise ... (the  neighborhood dont like me when i do that but hell they are here only on holiday...  )

also i have a 600w GX lite with single 12v at 48amp i guess its also what hinder me ... xD

and i love that 480 huhu even if im more Red side than green, puting the 7950 in a mITX build is quite fun and pratical for lanparty


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I took out my AMD setup and put my Core i7 & 580's back in. Just finished.
> 
> AMD Board:
> 
> ...



I did not see the pics until just now (blocked by work proxy): HOLY FUUUUUUUUQ.....


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

May I give you the first huge part of my case mod of the 900D. I have most of the tubing in and fittings. Just waiting on more compression fittings that will be here tomorrow. Will be making the motherboard back plate and the lower cover to cover up the PSU and bottom parts this weekend.  



















​


----------



## silkstone (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellend job sleeving. It looks awesome. I think people always underestimate how long it takes. I've been sleeving some extension cables for my rig as they are quicker.

I sleeved the whole of my last PSU and it died a week later. I was gutted as I used expensive sleeving and it took forever to do.

Also, I love those Corsair fans. I have to buy a couple to use as backup for my Seidon.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Excellend job sleeving. It looks awesome. I think people always underestimate how long it takes. I've been sleeving some extension cables for my rig as they are quicker.
> 
> I sleeved the whole of my last PSU and it died a week later. I was gutted as I used expensive sleeving and it took forever to do.
> 
> Also, I love those Corsair fans. I have to buy a couple to use as backup for my Seidon.



Well I can't take credit for the sleeving. I got them already made that way. I have sleeved in the past but this time no. If I can pay for it then I will do that. I also KILLED a 1600W PSU I think be sleeving. Well at least I blame it on that. The site I get all my water cooling parts from will do the sleeving for you on PSUs and pumps etc. You can pick the color and the wrap color.

I love the Corsair fans. They look great and work as good as they look as well.

I should really get paid for promoting performance-pcs by how much I talk about them and tell people to get their stuff from them..... may have to call them... 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought I would try using this GPU jack thing that came with the card. It had some sag but not much.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I thought I would try using this GPU jack thing that came with the card. It had some sag but not much.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130724/Capture085.jpg



I wish my cards came with a GPU jack. I have two SLI GTX 690 and with water blocks they are heavy.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 24, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well I can't take credit for the sleeving. I got them already made that way. I have sleeved in the past but this time no. If I can pay for it then I will do that. I also KILLED a 1600W PSU I think be sleeving. Well at least I blame it on that. The site I get all my water cooling parts from will do the sleeving for you on PSUs and pumps etc. You can pick the color and the wrap color.
> 
> I love the Corsair fans. They look great and work as good as they look as well.
> 
> ...



Yea, I buy stuff from them every now and then. Bits and bobs more than anything. The only thing I dislike about them is their shipping costs.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 24, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> May I give you the first huge part of my case mod of the 900D. I have most of the tubing in and fittings. Just waiting on more compression fittings that will be here tomorrow. Will be making the motherboard back plate and the lower cover to cover up the PSU and bottom parts this weekend.
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/C1_zps4f0a5911.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I gotta say this while  trying to not sound like a jerk:  That looks a crap ton better than your last build

Nice job so far.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> trying to not sound like a jerk:  That looks a crap



I see what you did there..... 

Srsly! Lookin' good!


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Yea, I buy stuff from them every now and then. Bits and bobs more than anything. The only thing I dislike about them is their shipping costs.



Well use the code OCN55 and get 5.5% off any order..... Most of the time that pays for shipping or the tax on the parts. Also paying 12 USD for next day shipping is ok to me. I could drive 2hrs south from me and pick up the parts at the store but ya with gas being so much 12 USD sound good.....




MT Alex said:


> I gotta say this while  trying to not sound like a jerk:  That looks a crap ton better than your last build
> 
> Nice job so far.




Thanks. I wanted to build my dream computer. So I started over and well...this is what I have so far.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 24, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Well use the code OCN55 and get 5.5% off any order..... Most of the time that pays for shipping or the tax on the parts. Also paying 12 USD for next day shipping is ok to me. I could drive 2hrs south from me and pick up the parts at the store but ya with gas being so much 12 USD sound good.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. 

The thing is my location, the last time I ordered something it weighed way less than 1lb but it was added up to 1lb and cost a ton to get delivered here.

I also had about $20 of stuff (sleeving and headers) delivered to an address in the states and it cost $7-8.

I have since found ebay sellers for sleeving. But I will use them again simply because they stock stuff that I can't find anywhere else.
I need a new mini fan header, but it costs $12 to get delivered here and $3-4 delivered to an address in the states 

I buy from other places in the states (and delivered here) every now and then and the shipping is around 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 24, 2013)

silkstone said:


> True.
> 
> The thing is my location, the last time I ordered something it weighed way less than 1lb but it was added up to 1lb and cost a ton to get delivered here.
> 
> ...




Your in Vietnam. It does not surprise me it cost that much. I would have thought more. I pay 12 USD and can order a ton of stuff and the shipping is still 12 for next day but I am in FL... To make you feel better about shipping costs it cost 80,000 USD to ship a US ARMY Apache by truck from the west coast to FL on the east coats. Then it cost 4,000 USD an hr for the liffting crane to lift the helicopter etc. People wonder why the US has no money left and we are 16 trillion in debt....sigh


----------



## Maleko (Jul 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I thought I would try using this GPU jack thing that came with the card. It had some sag but not much.



All large cards should come with something like that as standard!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2013)

Maleko said:


> All large cards should come with something like that as standard!



indeed its pretty usefull for heavy card in standard tower   should do that for CPU cooler who weight over 800gr too  

i wish i had a jack when i was using my GF 5900 from Winfast ahaha almost riped of the AGP connector of my MSI KT6V400





i still have it ... somewhere... 

at last HAF-XB has a serious good point for heavy gpu and cpu heatsink (as all testbench "case aswell")


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 24, 2013)

Did a little painting


----------



## Vario (Jul 25, 2013)

Cosmos 1000 never had much intake, added an Antec Vcool for the Gigabyte 7970, I think the windforce fans intake but I am not sure.  Am I messing up my GPUs airflow?  Temps are lower 5 *C idle, 10 *C load.










*edit: should complement nicely*


----------



## silkstone (Jul 25, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Your in Vietnam. It does not surprise me it cost that much. I would have thought more. I pay 12 USD and can order a ton of stuff and the shipping is still 12 for next day but I am in FL... ​



The $7 shipping price was for a 150g ($18 items) package to PA.
To VN, it cost a lot more. something like $30 for a 100g package.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

work in progress...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> work in progress...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130725/IMG_20130725_145222_234.jpg



Is that a Santa hat?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Is that a Santa hat?



No, it's a Santa dress.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> No, it's a Santa dress.



hence the 'work in progress' is taking so long


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hence the 'work in progress' is taking so long



I just got it yesterday though! 

My HTPC is working too well for me too... Makes me wonder why I have the other rig.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2013)

erocker said:


> I just got it yesterday though!
> 
> My HTPC is working too well for me too... Makes me wonder why I have the other rig.



That's why I wanted you to have that rig, it paints a far different picture about the current state of enthusiast computing than most would like to accept.

I really needed to hear you re-affirm my own thoughts about that platform, so thanks very much for that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2013)

The motherboard looks like its ITX in that case.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The motherboard looks like its ITX in that case.



4 PCI-E Mini ITX board? Sign me up!



cadaveca said:


> That's why I wanted you to have that rig, it paints a far different picture about the current state of enthusiast computing than most would like to accept.
> 
> I really needed to hear you re-affirm my own thoughts about that platform, so thanks very much for that.



I've only really played War Thunder with it and I have had to drop a couple settings, but all in all not bad. 

*Okay, just tried Star Trek Online which is a CPU heavy game. I want my other system back now heh.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I just got it yesterday though!
> 
> My HTPC is working too well for me too... *Makes me wonder why I have the other rig*.



Make it crunch


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 26, 2013)

just buy and build, buy and build...

Do not perform any kind of mod or creativity...

Buy the s...t and assemble... So boring !


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2013)

where did the spirit of modding go


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 26, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> just buy and build, buy and build...
> 
> Do not perform any kind of mod or creativity...
> 
> Buy the s...t and assemble... So boring !





de.das.dude said:


> where did the spirit of modding go




 in the case mod gallery.... in pcatm... anything and everything is alright with nothing extra


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

My 900D so far. I have finished the lower cover and finished most of the water loop. The pumps are hooked up and the rez and everything but just waiting on the main system drain for the lower rad to get here tomorrow then I will start her up after I get the motherboard back plate done.  Think it is starting to really come together..



















​


----------



## silkstone (Jul 26, 2013)

Why don't people often run there WC rigs like this?

Rad > CPU > Rad > VGA > Res ?

That has to be more efficient than 2 radiators in series, right?


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 26, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Why don't people often run there WC rigs like this?
> 
> Rad > CPU > Rad > VGA > Res ?
> 
> That has to be more efficient than 2 radiators in series, right?



The water in the Reservoir must be always cold not warm... The warm water must finish only in radiators.

So the pump will be cooled as well before enter CPU/VGA waterblocks and you do not have steam in the reservoir.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> My 900D so far. I have finished the lower cover and finished most of the water loop. The pumps are hooked up and the rez and everything but just waiting on the main system drain for the lower rad to get here tomorrow then I will start her up after I get the motherboard back plate done.  Think it is starting to really come together..
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/6786732_zpse9d06ece.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Looking good!
Just a thought, but you might have wanted to populate DIMM banks A and B before running the line from the CPU to GPU.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> The water in the Reservoir must be always cold not warm... The warm water must finish only in radiators.
> 
> So the pump will be cooled as well before enter CPU/VGA waterblocks and you do not have steam in the reservoir.



wrong. more than likely water will never get to the point that it produces steam so that's a non issue. As long as you have enough radiator surface area to dissipate all the heat there should be no issues.

the water in my reservoir is always a bit warmer because I have the outlet from CPU going to the Res. then to the radiator. As long as the radiator dissipates enough heat to keep the CPU temps in check I have no problems.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> wrong. more than likely water will never get to the point that it produces steam so that's a non issue. As long as you have enough radiator surface area to dissipate all the heat there should be no issues.
> 
> the water in my reservoir is always a bit warmer because I have the outlet from CPU going to the Res. then to the radiator. As long as the radiator dissipates enough heat to keep the CPU temps in check I have no problems.



ive been told it doesnt matter which way as it reaches equilibrium. 

ive just changed mine to be block then res/pump....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive been told it doesnt matter which way as it reaches equilibrium.
> 
> ive just changed mine to be block then res/pump....



exactly.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 26, 2013)

thanks. 

its pretty addictive this watercooling shit, im looking at new rads etc lol


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thanks.
> 
> its pretty addictive this watercooling shit, im looking at new rads etc lol



Ya just wait until you get into the the compression fittings I have and all. Talk about addictive. You can spend CRAZY money on water cooling.



Random Murderer said:


> Looking good!
> Just a thought, but you might have wanted to populate DIMM banks A and B before running the line from the CPU to GPU.



It does not matter. The only locking tabs for the ram on this board are at the top. The bottom ones just hold them in place...


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 26, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Why don't people often run there WC rigs like this?
> 
> Rad > CPU > Rad > VGA > Res ?
> 
> That has to be more efficient than 2 radiators in series, right?



right!

you forgot the pump though XD

perfect would be

-pump-cpu-rad-res-pump-gpu-rad-

i.e. identical to a mammals circulatory system


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> right!
> 
> you forgot the pump though XD
> 
> ...




It really does not matter. As long as you have enough rad space to take all the heat away you will be fine. You could have it in any order at that point. At that point you are talking about a degree here and their. Nothing huge. I have a 360 rad cooling right before the mosfets and cpu and cards then a 480 after that and to the rez then the pumps then back out to repeat. Cooling before and after so by the time the water gets around no heat is left before it hits the main parts...WIN WIN really...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> It really does not matter. As long as you have enough rad space to take all the heat away you will be fine. You could have it in any order at that point. At that point you are talking about a degree here and their. Nothing huge. I have a 360 rad cooling right before the mosfets and cpu and cards then a 480 after that and to the rez then the pumps then back out to repeat. Cooling before and after so by the time the water gets around no heat is left before it hits the main parts...WIN WIN really...



Exactly, running radiators between blocks is a pretty useless practice these days. Sometimes it only makes sense, to have the radiator between the block to cool the water before it gets to the next block, but it doesn't make a difference once the system hits equilibrium, which doesn't take very long, mere minutes. Rule of thumb at this point is go for shortest cleanest routes possible.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2013)

modification incoming, 

i'm waiting on a Thermalright HR 02 Macho Rev. A to switch with my aging H60 (no time to do a custom WC loop and i think HR 02 Macho is more than enough for a X4 955) i switched from 16gb generic 1333 hynix ram to 8gb Corsair Vengeance LP 1866 (tho my mb support up to 1600 standard and 2000oc wich give me more stability on the FSB clocking)

i need to change my PSU aswell and i have the choice of a InWin Commander III Desert Fox 800w or another modular PSU to ease cable management.

moving data(movies music pics) to a storage HDD(Caviar green 500gb 5400rpm) then cloning my win instalation on my OCZ vertex 3 120gb keeping my barracuda 7200.12 1.5tb for game instalation that will not fit in the SSD or less used games 

i also ordered a tube of Arctic Cooling MX4 to refresh TIM on GPU and CPU (god with the summer heat atm the Spire Bluefrost turn into Spire BlueWorst indeed, and the meteo announce 37-39c this week end, where i live...)

maybe selling my mITX build and rebuild a ATX in my Nemesis or in my Element S with the ASRock 970 and the PhenomII X2 511 i have for a data server...

little trick used to break the 2 HDD 3.5 of the HAF-XB i used a 5.25>3.5 rack that came with my Element S






minor rework but lots of them


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 26, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i.e. identical to a mammals circulatory system




People die and have heart attacks all the time...NOT my computer. I like to keep it fool proof and simple..... coool....cooool.......heat........repeat...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> work in progress...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130725/IMG_20130725_145222_234.jpg



Looks like you are going to have a nice build there Erocker.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2013)

for the PSU any idea? has to be full modular or partial modular 650w minimum 

my retailer propose me the one i posted previously in 700w or 800w (the 800 is 10chf more so why not, also not mentioning that a 800w 80+ gold at 129chf is tempting) still i would like some opinion on modular PSU and what you recommend

also my system run fine with the GX lite 600w i have but it give near no room for a bit of higher OC than what i do, and the cable management is fugly  ofc i could do custom wiring and sleeve that GX Lite but ...


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 27, 2013)

Almost done with the computer. I made the motherboard back plate and have small things left. I am going to put corner covers on all the corners and places were panels come together. 























​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> moving data(movies music pics) to a storage HDD(Caviar green 500gb 5400rpm) then cloning my win instalation on my OCZ vertex 3 120gb keeping my barracuda 7200.12 1.5tb for game instalation that will not fit in the SSD or less used games



this part is done using AOMEI free partition manager (after a few research and fiddling its the best one i found, nice and easy ) http://www.disk-partition.com/download-home.html

100% freeware and allows private and commercial use, good point too bad it doesnt have the weigth of Acronis still it did a pretty job (i was also using AOMEI Backupper another freeware from them, for my local backup. 


Spoiler


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 27, 2013)

@Knight091 - Great looking rig, exactly how I would like mine to look!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2013)

further dilemma  

i will get a Thermalright HR 02 Macho Rev. A and a Thermalright IFX-14, i got it real cheap since its a oldie but goodie wondering about getting a 2nd Thermalright 140mm BW fan and use the IFX-14 since its the ancestor of the Silver Arrow  oh well i will test both and see if not much difference between them, wich one looks more badass


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Rangerjr1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> I took out my AMD setup and put my Core i7 & 580's back in. Just finished.
> 
> AMD Board:
> 
> ...



Why why why why so much TIM???


----------



## d1nky (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2013)

Got some new stuff:






Out with the old war horses:





In with the new green team card.  I still need to sleeve my cables


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2013)

a little bit of work: i dont like having hardware parts unused ... 

i pretty much figured out i need to do a bit of cleaning for my Thermaltake Element S





Who said TT E S doesnt have a good cable management... (still need to change the PSU the 8pin 12v is a bit short to route it on the back)




well yes the back panel is a bit harder to put in place than on other case but whatever

i love go to the post office when it rain like mad and thunder is roaring... but only if its for that!





on contrary of many review i found the Thermalright mounting quite easy... thanks to the extra long screwdriver they provide, my Victorynox cybertool or my standard screwdriver wouldnt do it 













notice the beginner error ... 




yep Wrong side mounting for the TY-147... and i said WTF even LP ram dont fit well ... 
still LP ram and right mounting is pretty tight, thanks AMD socket to ram socket space ...  ohhh im missing a spacer on the right ... time to correct that 

the sadest part ahahahah my 200mm top fan will not fit in ... i guess i reverse the mounting and fixe it on the exterior when the weather is too hot 









for the TT E S lets go driveless and USB linux (Ubuntu 13.04)













and TIME for TIM change for the 480





Result for Bluef(w)ro(r)st versus MX-4
-10c for the GPU (51c vs 41c idle  )
-9c for the CPU (43c vs 34c idle  )

load standard gaming session,
-14c for the GPU (68c versus 54c strange difference in the end)
-9-10c for the CPU (54c versus 44-45c)

im still wondering why the Spire has so much difference between idle and load (51c idle 68c load and 43c idle 54 load) while the MX-4 have way less (41c idle 54 load and 34c idle 44-45 load)

also CPU result is H60 vs Macho


----------



## Vario (Jul 29, 2013)

Adding a front fan to my Cosmos...
Its going to be a 120x38mm Koolance 116cfm , which at $9 a fan is a helluva fan.  I have these as all my case fans on this cosmos.  

Soon to come are some slots in the front door to accommodate the airflow.  I am currently thinking of doing vertical slits.
The 3x5.25 / 120mm fan plate and matching grill are from Mountain Mods and the filter behind it is a silverstone.

Heres the fan: http://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-116cfm


----------



## Norton (Jul 30, 2013)

Swapping some cases around. 

Moved this setup from a NZXT Source 210 over to this Corsair 350D that I picked up from sneekypete 






Blew the dust out of the cooler, etc.. when I did the swap and the temps dropped about 5C


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll slowly be adding more crap into the case....


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2013)

needs more videocard.


still....that case is truly too big for me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> needs more videocard.
> 
> 
> still....that case is truly too big for me.



Yep me too. I hope they do a 800Dv2 with similar features of the 900D. or and 850D.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/vbcvbxvcb.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/hjdgfhjf.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/kjhg.jpg
> 
> I'll slowly be adding more crap into the case....



Crap? Where?


cadaveca said:


> needs more videocard.


Agreed.



cadaveca said:


> still....that case is truly too big for me.


Or are you not man enough for it?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 31, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Or are you not man enough for it?


I guess not, I'm moving into a Fractal NODE 304. Just need the perfect videocard...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I guess not, I'm moving into a Fractal NODE 304. Just need the perfect videocard...


Titan?

I've always thought the mini-powerhouses were cool.
I also think outrageously huge with two loops and top of the line parts is cool.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 31, 2013)

erocker said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/vbcvbxvcb.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/hjdgfhjf.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/kjhg.jpg
> 
> I'll slowly be adding more crap into the case....



nice.... 

wonder if one can fit two micro atx  boards in that that thing......hmmm... with water cooling...one gamer one....one... woah better  stop i have an expensive imagination


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> needs more videocard.
> 
> 
> still....that case is truly too big for me.



I was thinking it needs more bigger!


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

I finally got a new screen


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I finally got a new screen
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/2013-07-3113.49.14.jpg



oohhhh i see EVE!

sidenote ... i see also a horse feet ... aherm i mean an Iteron!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I finally got a new screen
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/2013-07-3113.49.14.jpg



Your printer called, he said he doesnt want to be your foot rest anymore


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> oohhhh i see EVE!
> 
> sidenote ... i see also a horse feet ... aherm i mean an Iteron!



Yea, it's a Viator. Dual-screen is pretty useful for eve as I have 3 accs 



RCoon said:


> Your printer called, he said he doesnt want to be your foot rest anymore



The printer is dead. It keeps jamming and I really can't be bothered to get it fixed. I repaired it once and it lasted about 2 weeks before breaking again. Laser printers are only about $100 these days, so i'll just get a new one when I have the $$$.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

yes its here! oldies but goodies and still it will be overkill on what i intend to use it.





and a copy of the spoiler i used on nostalgic hardware topic


Spoiler: third rig for fun








i think i can go semi passive with the 140mm back and 230mm top








PSU in place and cable routing in a case that recieved bad review about its cable management




just in case you wonder ... yes i plugged the 4+4 12v after puting all inside ... im masochist




RED TAPE! to ease the back panel closing xD and yes the black cable crossing on top is the cable of the 140mm 




the IFX-10 will have 2 coolink SWIF120 in front and since i dont need the HDD rack it will be full airflow








a bit gettho but if it works then its a good one! its a Kingston ram cooler put in place of the 2 60mm slot in the Tt E S




the CM TX3 Evo used previously ... almost small as the IFX-10


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Laser printers are only about $100 these days, so i'll just get a new one when I have the $$$.



i got a wifi laser printer and i've never looked back.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i got a wifi laser printer and i've never looked back.



That's exactly what I am looking at getting. I think the brother one is about $120 or so. I'll stow it away somewhere that it can't be seen 

The new monitor I got cost all my disposable income for the next month or so. I wanted the (cheaper) dell IPS screen, but they didn't have it in stock. I was kinda pissed and didn't bother collecting using the $5 in-store gift credit even though I needed some other small stuff and am feeling a bit stupid now.

The screen is really good, it's nice to finally have some desktop space.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Yea, it's a Viator. Dual-screen is pretty useful for eve as I have 3 accs
> 
> 
> 
> The printer is dead. It keeps jamming and I really can't be bothered to get it fixed. I repaired it once and it lasted about 2 weeks before breaking again. Laser printers are only about $100 these days, so i'll just get a new one when I have the $$$.



I wonder why it jammed when it had its face full of foot all the time


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> That's exactly what I am looking at getting. I think the brother one is about $120 or so. I'll stow it away somewhere that it can't be seen
> 
> The new monitor I got cost all my disposable income for the next month or so. I wanted the (cheaper) dell IPS screen, but they didn't have it in stock. I was kinda pissed and didn't bother collecting using the $5 in-store gift credit even though I needed some other small stuff and am feeling a bit stupid now.
> 
> The screen is really good, it's nice to finally have some desktop space.



i have a 24" Asus VS247H 16/9 at 150$ and i got a Acer P243W 16/10 used but in good shape for 85$ roughly, the Asus was an offer from my local computer shop and the Acer a second hand on Ricardo.ch (Ebay swiss counterpart) i keep my Asus as the main screen but the Acer has his 3 input shared between my two other rigs when i dont use it for monitoring and other thing like this


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I wonder why it jammed when it had its face full of foot all the time



It use to be on a stand on my desk, but I no longer have the room.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> It use to be on a stand on my desk, but I no longer have the room.



because of the new screen obviously ... so the printer keep jamming because she's jealous of the newcomer!


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have a 24" Asus VS247H 16/9 at 150$ and i got a Acer P243W 16/10 used but in good shape for 85$ roughly, the Asus was an offer from my local computer shop and the Acer a second hand on Ricardo.ch (Ebay swiss counterpart) i keep my Asus as the main screen but the Acer has his 3 input shared between my two other rigs when i dont use it for monitoring and other thing like this



Is that Asus a TN or IPS panel?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

nah its a simple TN if i remember correctly give me a sec i check, yes TN 5ms and the Acer is a non led but 2ms 1920x1200


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2013)

Yea, TNs have nice g-g times. The asus was $220 (compared with the $185 of the dell). The only bad thing is that it is a 1080 screen rather than 1200 (or 1440). I was thinking of getting a 24" 1200p, but it was $270 and spending what I did was already a stretch.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Yea, it's a Viator. Dual-screen is pretty useful for eve as I have 3 accs


 
ahaha ... and i was using 3 rigs 4 screen 3 keyboard 3 mouse for 5 account when i was playing it ... i still have a pics somewhere of the desk at that time... 
here goes...





the little stand on the left in front of the 22" was used for my Nexus 7 wich was runing a EVE account API management apk 

and my friends where calling me 8 eyes 9 tentacles ... wich translated to E8T9 when i started to play SWTOR >.<


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 31, 2013)

​


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 31, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/65645645_zpsa82a6f22.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z220/Hunter_May09/IMG_2595_zpsb275aeb8.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



Nice! You started clocking it yet?
Any particular reason you have two fans on the top rad as exhaust and one as intake?


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

My MCP355 just started melting in my PC ATM.  It's good to have a backup rig I guess.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 1, 2013)

silkstone said:


> That's exactly what I am looking at getting. I think the brother one is about $120 or so. I'll stow it away somewhere that it can't be seen
> 
> The new monitor I got cost all my disposable income for the next month or so. I wanted the (cheaper) dell IPS screen, but they didn't have it in stock. I was kinda pissed and didn't bother collecting using the $5 in-store gift credit even though I needed some other small stuff and am feeling a bit stupid now.
> 
> The screen is really good, it's nice to finally have some desktop space.



I got a wifi brother printer for $125.. The colours are terrible, the blues looks more like slightly blue tinted greys, and it wont let you print when you are "out of toner" unless you reset it. It's perfectly fine if you just print b/w though, or not blue


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2013)

Decided to get a 7950


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

The horror!  ...and the awful smell.  Good thing it happened all at once and I immediately knew if failed so all the other components are good.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> The horror!  ...and the awful smell.  Good thing it happened all at once and I immediately knew if failed so all the other components are good.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/IMG_20130731_205452_279.jpg



ouch, what is that a D5 pump? if its the h60 there was one on here earlier for $30 i think.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

MCP355. I have an H60 on my other rig that I'm currently using. No big deal. I've shot BMaverick a PM for a couple pumps.


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

DIY front Cosmos "fan module" all assembled from the Mountain Mods aluminum 3x5.25 / 120mm fan bay cover and grill along with silverstone filter, rubber fan isolators, koolance 120x38mm 116cfm fan, and some fasteners from the hardware store




and installed 





earlier photo wasn't really installed just sitting in there.  Now its fully mounted and ready to pump 116 cfm into my case LOL


I ordered a second Cosmos 1000 front door panel off ebay.  I am going to cut that one up instead of the one I have now.  It will have vertical slits around that 120mm fan.  Going to try to make it look good   I don't like to cut up stuff unless I have a replacement in case I ruin it.  Once I get this panel I'll start the cuts 

Removed my h100 because I need to lap it at some point...

A Phantek dual 120mm fan PHTC12DX is going in tomorrow!


----------



## shovenose (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that nzxt sentry mesh?


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

Yea man, great fan controller for the price.  I think it will have enough power for 5 120x38s.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> The horror!  ...and the awful smell.  Good thing it happened all at once and I immediately knew if failed so all the other components are good.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/IMG_20130731_205452_279.jpg



Here you go erocker 

http://www.diyinhk.com/shop/6-ddc-pump


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Here you go erocker
> 
> http://www.diyinhk.com/shop/6-ddc-pump



Thanks, but more than the PCB melted. I have a couple new pumps on the way!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 1, 2013)

how did it melt. did it short somehow? why didnt your PSU go crazy if something short circuted?

did it melt from the cpu heat?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> Thanks, but more than the PCB melted. I have a couple new pumps on the way!



Well my PSU took a crap. Good thing it only killed itself and not my computer...new PSU time...sigh


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

This thing was easy to mount up until the fans and then it was such a pain in the ass.  The black plastic "butt plugs" on the fan retaining wire kept popping out of the holes.


edit: this phantek PH TC12DX gives me 25*C idle.  Nice! 

edit2: 55*C Load under p95!! Woo!


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> how did it melt. did it short somehow? why didnt your PSU go crazy if something short circuted?
> 
> did it melt from the cpu heat?



My "expert" opinion is that after 5-6 years of heating up and cooling down the PCB slowly warped, then came in contact with a part of the motor. Something shorted out... burning..burning... erocker's playing a game and smells bad burny stuff, see's smoke! Turns off  computer. The PSU is fine since it didn't notice that the pump was burning, it just kept feeding it voltage like a good little PSU should. 



Knight091 said:


> Well my PSU took a crap. Good thing it only killed itself and not my computer...new PSU time...sigh



Yarr harr! Curse of the 900D!


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

MOAR 120x38MM THICK FANS hehehehe








the led light strip above the fans




shows the two top exhaust fans


The big fans have dropped my 7970 from 75*C in valley benchmark to 64*C.    They make a lot of noise though haha.

The additional top fans also dropped my CPU temp to 62 on Intel Burn Test, which is stellar since thats a more intensive operation than prime 95.

edit: undervolting this sonuvabitch, so far  below 1 volt, <60*C, and passing IBT.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

Back up and running! Local shop had either a stock-ish cooler or this one:






Now to try the new drivers and CrossFire.


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

Sweet! wheres the second gpu wb  ?


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Sweet! wheres the second gpu wb  ?



Hard to find a matching block since they were replaced by the "circle" version and DOM won't sell me his.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> Hard to find a matching block since they were replaced by the "circle" version and DOM won't sell me his.



Well, definitely need to get the CPU and 2nd GPU under water.

But glad you got it going for now.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2013)

Honestly, with new cards coming at the end of the year, I don't think I'm going to bother putting the 2nd card under water unless I can find a really good deal on a block. New pump is on the way for my CPU.


----------



## Vario (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> Honestly, with new cards coming at the end of the year, I don't think I'm going to bother putting the 2nd card under water unless I can find a really good deal on a block. New pump is on the way for my CPU.



Nice nice


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> Hard to find a matching block since they were replaced by the "circle" version and DOM won't sell me his.



This guy had one in May, but who knows?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184474


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2013)

Im pretty sure I saw one of those on FrozenCPU last night. I think.

EDIT: Nevermind, it was the DCII blocks.


----------



## Vario (Aug 2, 2013)

I am undervolting the shit out of this xeon.  I am down to .888v (-.14 offset) and its still passing IBT on very high.

edit: finally crashed at -.190v off set, got to the 3rd loop of standard IBT and rebooted.

I am running -.165v offset 20 loops of IBT Max.  I think if it passes that I am golden.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Back up and running! Local shop had either a stock-ish cooler or this one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130801/IMG_20130801_164850_050.jpg
> 
> Now to try the new drivers and CrossFire.



Looks great BUT were is the CPU cooling? Your board is made for water cooling.....>_<


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Looks great BUT were is the CPU cooling? Your board is made for water cooling.....>_<



did you not read any previous posts?


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Hard to find a matching block since they were replaced by the "circle" version and DOM won't sell me his.



is it easy to watercool ur pc? I always wanted to do it, but would only use air cooler in case of bracket leakage. I think if I considerded the first time I would pay somooen to do it so Its under warranty and I can have peace of mind. and then if that build worked out after say 3-6 months then I could easily do it myself, but what do you think?


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> My "expert" opinion is that after 5-6 years of heating up and cooling down the PCB slowly warped, then came in contact with a part of the motor. Something shorted out... burning..burning... erocker's playing a game and smells bad burny stuff, see's smoke! Turns off  computer. The PSU is fine since it didn't notice that the pump was burning, it just kept feeding it voltage like a good little PSU should.
> 
> 
> 
> Yarr harr! Curse of the 900D!



looks like water cooling people should add smoke detectors to their things to put in XD


not sure how PCBs can warp from thermal stress XD


----------



## mrwizard200 (Aug 2, 2013)

Went to Best Buy today for some DVDs and walked away with a reference GTX 660ti. 
I have to say that I am completely impressed by the packaging of the card. The black and green box was just so attractive I couldnt resist.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2013)

A couple money shots now that I finished my sleeving, although it looks like I'll have to work on my hdd fan, those stick out like a sore thumb.  I put it in as an experiment, but it works so well it became permanent.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> Honestly, with new cards coming at the end of the year, I don't think I'm going to bother putting the 2nd card under water unless I can find a really good deal on a block. New pump is on the way for my CPU.



Good point.


----------



## Vario (Aug 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> A couple money shots now that I finished my sleeving, although it looks like I'll have to work on my hdd fan, those stick out like a sore thumb.  I put it in as an experiment, but it works so well it became permanent.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/48.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/46.jpg



What is the v8?  Looks similar to the top panel of a v8 cooler...?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2013)

**Updated**


----------



## d1nky (Aug 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> A couple money shots now that I finished my sleeving, although it looks like I'll have to work on my hdd fan, those stick out like a sore thumb.  I put it in as an experiment, but it works so well it became permanent.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/48.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/46.jpg



super duper clean build!

i cant wait for ma new case tomorrow, i have no angled fittings and non matching fittings but im going to put together a mock-up to see what i need and play with my new cpu


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2013)

recieved the Hawk finished the 3rd rig 
















 the 140mm Tt on the IFX-14 is a temporary solution till my retailer get what i wait for  (not that the IFX need fan to cool a Calisto Phenom II X2 511 59w...)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> A couple money shots now that I finished my sleeving, although it looks like I'll have to work on my hdd fan, those stick out like a sore thumb.  I put it in as an experiment, but it works so well it became permanent.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/48.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130730/46.jpg



That tubing looks really good in your case!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That tubing looks really good in your case!



Thanks.  It's what all the cool kids are using these days


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2013)

Almost time to clean for dust again


----------



## theonedub (Aug 3, 2013)

Prodigy had been sitting empty for a while, went ahead and put some hardware into it for s&g's. Selling it unless I find a good reason to keep it around- maybe if I find a cheap 660 to play around with.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice rig


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2013)

thats a sexy little box


----------



## Vario (Aug 3, 2013)

White and black theme with minimally visible cables ftw


----------



## Vario (Aug 3, 2013)

Cleaned up my PhenomII 













Temp reduction of 4*C on the CPU, must have helped a lot 

The drive cage in the PhenomII's Antec 300 Two case was cut out a few months ago to accomodate an H100i.  I added back a silverstone brand drive cage that screws into the front panel's fan screws along with some zip tie reinforcements.

I cleaned the dust off the front filters after that photo above.

Really starting to think of the 300 as a "little" pc because I am so used to my cosmos now LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

hurr de durrp.

been priming my case. first cleaned it with scotch brite + turbentine oil. cleaning and scruffinin one step.

then primed the old way. with a brush.




no thats not piss/booze, thats turpentine oil XD


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no thats not piss/booze, thats turpentine oil XD



The piss/booze is probably in the bed on the right


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> thats a sexy little box



How rude!.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> The piss/booze is probably in the bed on the right



sadly i gave up drinking


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> sadly i gave up drinking



At least the women in your town won't have to walk bull legged anymore.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> sadly i gave up drinking



No worries, alcohol will never give up on you.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

most ya know i was on about a new loop, well here be!















just seen the pics on screen, a bit shit. ill take better ones in better light tomorrow


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> most ya know i was on about a new loop, well here be!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130803/2013-08-0318.08.29.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130803/2013-08-0321.57.58.jpg
> ...



The white fittings kind of throw it off. Theres nothing else white in your rig. but other then that. looks pretty good.

You need to get a block for the GPU. you running 360 and 240 radiator for just the CPU?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The white fittings kind of throw it off. Theres nothing else white in your rig. but other then that. looks pretty good.
> 
> You need to get a block for the GPU. you running 360 and 240 radiator for just the CPU?



theres white fans in there and white accents on the mobo. its looks a lot better in real life.

and yea overkilled the cpu cooling lol

and thats what the hose is there for, i havent decided on what im doing gpu wise


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> most ya know i was on about a new loop, well here be!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130803/2013-08-0318.08.29.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130803/2013-08-0321.57.58.jpg
> ...



hey thats the same color as my primer XD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> and yea overkilled the cpu cooling lol



well ... at last im not the only one who goes "overkill" on cpu cooling


----------



## Vario (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> theres white fans in there and white accents on the mobo. its looks a lot better in real life.
> 
> and yea overkilled the cpu cooling lol
> 
> and thats what the hose is there for, i havent decided on what im doing gpu wise



You've come a long way in a short time from even just a few months ago  (d1nkys F1rst M0d)


----------



## btarunr (Aug 4, 2013)

Going to get a gigabit internet connection very soon, with 700 Mb/s guaranteed under SLA. The hardware is installed.






What my network map will look like:






What speedtest with my current ISP account looks like (will get a new login that enables the gigabit plan very soon).


----------



## Vario (Aug 4, 2013)

Cosmos front door panel fan hole in progress.  Was off by .5 cm to the left and also decided to cut a larger hole instead.  Original plan was 3 rectangles, now I am just going to do a single large hole.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2013)

measure twice cut once 

leave 1mm of margin, then file it down. perfect results everytime


----------



## Vario (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a complex cut for a dremel because it must go theough thick aluminum and into thick plastic, so far so good...


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

amp281 said:


> You've come a long way in a short time from even just a few months ago  (d1nkys F1rst M0d)



i started this build xmas time, its getting there slowly. 

the new build looks a lot more grown up and clean. only thing i want is 7970 and 1440p monitor.


----------



## shovenose (Aug 4, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Going to get a gigabit internet connection very soon, with 700 Mb/s guaranteed under SLA. The hardware is installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130804/btarunr.jpg
> 
> ...



And how much are you paying? I've always wanted a Gigabit of internet even though my 50Mbps Comcast is serving me quite well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2013)

two coats done 



d1nky said:


> i started this build xmas time, its getting there slowly.
> 
> the new build looks a lot more grown up and clean. only thing i want is 7970 and 1440p monitor.



there aint no slower build than my poor mans mod


----------



## btarunr (Aug 4, 2013)

shovenose said:


> And how much are you paying? I've always wanted a Gigabit of internet even though my 50Mbps Comcast is serving me quite well.



The equivalent of $40.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2013)

btarunr said:


> The equivalent of $40.



dude!!! thats cheap!


----------



## d1nky (Aug 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> there aint no slower build than my poor mans mod



rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 4, 2013)

d1nky said:


> rome wasnt built in a day



It could have been


----------



## btarunr (Aug 4, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> It could have been



If they used Chinese construction firms, yes.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> At least the women in your town won't have to walk bull legged anymore.



If by women, you mean dogs and trannies, then yes.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2013)

Wile E said:


> If by women, you mean dogs and trannies, then yes.



leave me alone u big fat meanie


----------



## Wile E (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey, how'd you know I was fat?


----------



## Vario (Aug 5, 2013)

Ordered some rubber edge trim from mcmaster carr.  Hopefully that will make it look cleaner, its still kind of rough and I have to square up the top part but its getting there.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 5, 2013)

got another hard drive to go in the rig, a Western Digital Blue 500GB






but there's a little problem...






my 7850 is covering the top 2 sata ports. >.<

and yes... i still have IDE/PATA devices... one hard drive and the other the dvd burner


----------



## Compgeke (Aug 5, 2013)

Got my new (used) laptop 2 days ago, finally could be bothered to take a picture.






For $220 I'm not complaining about specs, as it's cheaper than the Core 2 Duo I bought a year and a half ago was.

-2.4 GHz Core i5 520M
-6 GB RAM (was 2 when I got it)
-160 GB Hard Drive, enough for programs and new files, have a 1 TB I carry external for old files.
-nVidia Quadro NVS 3100M 256 MB. It's not that bad, runs Source games fine at mid settings, but I'm not using it for gaming.
-1440x900 display. Colors are a but dull, but meh.
-Awesome battery life for a used laptop. Ran it yesterday for a bit over 3 hours on full screen brightness starting at 97% charge. It was at 33% when I plugged it back in.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

Wile E said:


> Hey, how'd you know I was fat?



im on your facebook. did u forget all the spider pics i tag you in?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2013)

going at it again, if the swiss post dont f**k up i might have to work on a second HAF-XB tomorrow + fan set and CCFL kit

that Tt Element S is nice but not getting younger and i have the place on my desk for a HHAAFF--XXBB setup.

now i really need to think about modding those, but i kinda like my boxes BLACK with white and red light... a bit of originality : mainbuild red fans white neon altbuild (steambox linux) white fans red neons... damn original isnt it? im Swiss red and white fan im from wallis RED AND WHITE FLAG i lived 28yrs in a town nammed Martigny RED AND WHITE FLAG! and also Wallis means RED AND WHITE WINE!!!

still ordering that means im passing on 2 MSI 7970 Lightning ... duh... ~300$ a piece, damned (nope they dont send out of the mainland sadely, if any got the idea to ask me the link  )


----------



## Vario (Aug 5, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> going at it again, if the swiss post dont f**k up i might have to work on a second HAF-XB tomorrow + fan set and CCFL kit
> 
> that Tt Element S is nice but not getting younger and i have the place on my desk for a HHAAFF--XXBB setup.
> 
> ...



Deals can be had on 7970 if you hunt around, so don't worry about passing it up at $300, I got mine for $280 off ebay.  I've seen others around that price just have to keep looking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Deals can be had on 7970 if you hunt around, so don't worry about passing it up at $300, I got mine for $280 off ebay.  I've seen others around that price just have to keep looking.



well 7970 maybe but a MSI HD7970 Lightning ... not sure  naahh i dont care my 480AMP! and my 460Hawk are still kicking (and indeed im wondering why i keep a 7950 in a mITX build  )

now this is funny ... Asus Crosshair IV Formula seems to runs fine with Vishera FX proc... i didnt bothered to seek info on other than BD support on 890FX since i have a PHII X4 955 BE atm

i wonder if a FX63xx would be an improvement over a 955 or a 8320 since i found a nicely priced one at my local retailer

gah.. to hell with it ... i still have a 970 mobo so if a vishera FX dont work well on the CHIVF it will be a good update for a Phenom II X2 511 i use atm in the second rig


----------



## Vario (Aug 5, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well 7970 maybe but a MSI HD7970 Lightning ... not sure  naahh i dont care my 480AMP! and my 460Hawk are still kicking (and indeed im wondering why i keep a 7950 in a mITX build  )
> 
> now this is funny ... Asus Crosshair IV Formula seems to runs fine with Vishera FX proc... i didnt bothered to seek info on other than BD support on 890FX since i have a PHII X4 955 BE atm
> 
> ...



Or better yet try to swing a Phenom II X6 Thuban.


edit: nm the fx6300 is now cheaper than used Thubans, thought the thubans were going for less now.


----------



## Maleko (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally got my free EVGA backplate through!

Before:











After:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Or better yet try to swing a Phenom II X6 Thuban.
> 
> 
> edit: nm the fx6300 is now cheaper than used Thubans, thought the thubans were going for less now.



well it will be the next step. for the moment since i get the 2nd HAF this week, i love the "ready for delivery" but the only item in my order to be delivered tomorrow is the less needed ... 

i went for a 2nd modular PSU and will resell my CM GX lite (or the brand new Chieftec Nitro85+ BPS650C modulare i brought just 4 days ago  naahhh bad reputation but seems to be not so bad)
i took a InWin Commander III Desert Fox 700w at last ... the review of them arent half bad and the price was nice (last piece in stock so i got a 25% on it)

and i had a thuban X6 but a 1035 and the X4 955 give more perf (second hand X6 are insanely priced tho ... where i am i cant find them under FX8320 price wich make them 30chf more than a FX6300)


----------



## Vario (Aug 5, 2013)

window door panel installed


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2013)

amp281 said:


> window door panel installed  http://i.imgur.com/x2x3mXs.jpg



looks nice make me almost regret to not take that Cosmos i found at 50chf


----------



## Vario (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks dude . Painting my antec vcool white, pix to come soon.

edit:

*bam!* 







Gonna paint the cosmos's bottom intake fan duct white, the clear darkish grey plastic is pretty ugly.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 6, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Thanks dude . Painting my antec vcool white, pix to come soon.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Awesome rig. You have a slot-based cooler for the VGA? Is it loud? I am sure it helps, otherwise you woudn't install it on the 1st place I guess. I've always scoffed at those when I see them in the shop, but never tried one for myself.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

some better pics as requested by me


----------



## Vario (Aug 6, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> Awesome rig. You have a slot-based cooler for the VGA? Is it loud? I am sure it helps, otherwise you woudn't install it on the 1st place I guess. I've always scoffed at those when I see them in the shop, but never tried one for myself.



Works great in the cosmos, the cosmos only comes with one intake fan at the bottom (I added a 3x5.25 /120mm fan in front.  The VGA's temperature reduction is about -10*C!   Nothing to scoff at there! Best $8 I've ever spent.  It is an intake (Antec Vcool) as opposed to most pci slot based coolers that are exhausts.


----------



## Vario (Aug 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> some better pics as requested by me
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130806/2013-08-0613.25.55.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130806/2013-08-0613.26.35.jpg
> ...



Its looking really good bro.
Could the CPU to the front panel (res?) tubing be shorter ?


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Its looking really good bro.
> Could the CPU to the front panel (res?) tubing be shorter ?



Allowing room for the res to pop out the front without disconnecting so he can fill it up. Those res pump combos need to be filled then powered, and the fill port is on top, so the extra tubing is necessary. The same thing as my case, res to cpu tubing is longer than it needs to be.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

i hate partial delivery ... today i recieved the Revoltec twinset white cathod, the InWin PSU and recieved a mail that  confirmed ... 2x 80mm BeQuiet Shadow Wing to be recieved tomorrow... oh great continue to deliver the less needed 1st and keep the HAF and the 3 Specter Pro 120mm for the next week ... duh!



Spoiler: but oh well as i said on PSU guide topic the Chieftec Nitro BPS doesnt look half bad








the powdered finish is on par with my FSP Hexa




20+4pin and two 4+4 EPS12v




it has 4 pcieX connector but 2 6+2pin cable




the cable and the pouch i noticed a molex cable with 2 molex on it wich was pratical since i need only 2 molex and no FDD in my HAF




14cm fan not too noisy





Spoiler: the InWin psu is gorgeous
















as reviewed the fan is a bit loud, a little over the Chieftec.








hidden maybe, not assorted to the case surely but gorgeous!




more than what i need and the Molex has 3 molex and the FDD inclued, so 2 connector i dont need 




the scratch ties are indeed usefull and re useable (advantage over ziptie)
also i love the fact that all the PSU i buy or see have "SLI Ready" but no "Crossfire Ready" duh im stuck with Nvidia???  







waiting for the case and the fans... 

i changed the place of the red cathods now my TY-147 look like a angry GladOS 
and i started to replay Portal on my linux rig  the cake is a lie they said ...


----------



## Vario (Aug 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Allowing room for the res to pop out the front without disconnecting so he can fill it up. Those res pump combos need to be filled then powered, and the fill port is on top, so the extra tubing is necessary. The same thing as my case, res to cpu tubing is longer than it needs to be.



Good to know!


----------



## Norton (Aug 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Allowing room for the res to pop out the front without disconnecting so he can fill it up. Those res pump combos need to be filled then powered, and the fill port is on top, so the extra tubing is necessary. The same thing as my case, res to cpu tubing is longer than it needs to be.



Isn't there another brand that uses a pop out fill port in their bay reservoir? Would make it a lot easier to fill/service.

I'll see if I can find a link to it...

** EDIT- Alphacool makes them in several different configurations:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...Clear_-_Single_D5_MCP655_15171.html?tl=g30c97


----------



## d1nky (Aug 6, 2013)

what rcoon said, plus adds a bit more symmetry with the bent hose.

i need to add a drain somewhere now the loop is getting bigger, but ball valves are like £15 for a tiny piece of metal and plastic lol

thanks norton, ill be looking for a new res/pump soon or may just fit another pump at the bottom of the res.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Allowing room for the res to pop out the front without disconnecting so he can fill it up. Those res pump combos need to be filled then powered, and the fill port is on top, so the extra tubing is necessary. The same thing as my case, res to cpu tubing is longer than it needs to be.





Norton said:


> Isn't there another brand that uses a pop out fill port in their bay reservoir? Would make it a lot easier to fill/service.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a link to it...
> 
> ...



That's why you keep one of these around, you simply pull the front panel off and snake this in the hole.  No need for sliding the res out.  His looks pretty classy with the eccentric twist in it, but I've seen others that don't.








d1nky said:


> what rcoon said, plus adds a bit more symmetry with the bent hose.
> 
> i need to add a drain somewhere now the loop is getting bigger, but ball valves are like £15 for a tiny piece of metal and plastic lol
> 
> thanks norton, ill be looking for a new res/pump soon or may just fit another pump at the bottom of the res.



I just use a hardware store brass stopper and clamp, but mine is well hidden.  I never plumb a loop without a drain, anymore.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 6, 2013)

hmm... desert fox... so does this mean in win favored rommel in WWII?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2013)

Or the USA bombing operation on Iraq in 1998?... The psu coloring is more "modern US" army tone than WWII german nazi kaki 

Or maybe they just love fennec foxes or the football team with the same name .


----------



## Vario (Aug 6, 2013)

Rubber edging from McMaster Carr on the front door fan hole 

The part is Standard Rubber Edge Trim
1/4" Opening, 11/32" Inside Depth
SKU#: 8507K22
http://www.mcmaster.com/#8507k22/=ny9xh2







and all back together now






this hole looks really good, wish it photographed better


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2013)

a little mail later ... they confrimed they will send the HAF-XB today ... weee at last! but the BitFenix Spectre Pro 120 are delayed to 12.08, recieved today : 2 shadow wings 80 and the true quiet 120





notice the "3d" effect on the Shadow Wings name? ... its not a 3d effect ... damn phone ...

too bad they where out of stock for Enermax Cluster UCCL12 white led, i had to go for that one instead




well they arent half bad the silicon insert and the 2 position speed switch make them even better technically than UCCL12 but ... they are not white ... 

damn ... i really should invest in a digital camera instead of keeping using my UMI X1

maybe i should swap the 2 UCCL12 for 2 more true quiet since they are nearly 12chf less than the 1st mentioned (for the linux rig who need less "cooling" than the main) after a little testing the noises of the Antec are lower than the Enermax and the lighning is a bit brighter i think they might look fine in place of the UCCL12  i think i will do a all white light and a all red light when i recieve the Spectre pro.

also i thought on some custom tribal foxes paintjob for the mainrig to emphasise the PSU used, i just need to google some info and give a try on a unused black case i have aside.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 7, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That's why you keep one of these around, you simply pull the front panel off and snake this in the hole.  No need for sliding the res out.  His looks pretty classy with the eccentric twist in it, but I've seen others that don't.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130806/IMG_20130806_110549_327995.jpg
> 
> 
> ...




I made the same thing for refilling my rez. Works great and simple and fast.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 7, 2013)

Klipsch SW 350


----------



## rbrock (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanted to add air filtration to my most recent build.  I'm not sure why I began this tedious process.  I'm single and probably don't vacuum as often as I should.  My builds don't get very dusty inside and I blow them out at intervals, but why let dust in at all?  There are vendors that sell filters that you can stick on your case but all that I found required replacement instead of just washing them out, so I bought a 5' roll of 1/8" 60 pore foam http://www.mcmaster.com/?m=true#foam...ilters/=nyqxj7 (2195K102).   The 60 pore foam had longer lengths to work with than the 45 pore that they label as "Electronic Equipment Air Filter Pads".  More pores per inch catches smaller particles than foam with fewer pores per inch.  

I originally intended to use metal channels to frame the foam filters but I found some plastic edging near the doors and flooring section of Lowe's Hardware and decided it would be easier to cut into the shapes I wanted.   I cut each piece with a paper cutter and/or scissors, but the plastic flexes and it does a sloppy job. The frames are held together with superglue and scotch tape. None of the angles on the ends match up exactly with the next piece but they come close enough and the foam sandwiched in the channel covers any air gaps.

It was easy to make frames to cover the TAC2.0 openings on the side and top.  They are held on with magnetic tape.  The front of the case also was easy, with two removable vents in the 5.25 holes. I cut some foam and glued it on the back of each and glued another piece of foam to the air hole in the bottom. The 5.25 vents can just be popped out and run under the faucet but I don't know how I can clean that bottom piece when it gets dirty.  I probably could have found a better solution there but I got lazy.

[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_1_zps570981cc.jpg[/URL]
[[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_2_zps91eede6f.jpg[/URL]


There are openings in the bottom for the power supply fan and an 80mm case fan which are larger than they need to be, and there are stress bends and feet and rivets and lumps inside and out.  I couldn't create easy rectangular frames that sat flush on the outside, and the inside was cramped and required measurements more precise than I could create with a carpet knife and plastic edging. Frames on the inside would have to go under the fans, and they would have to be removed to clean the filter, so I decided to just lay out loose foam in the shape I needed and clamp it down with the fan/PSU.  Those will be an big pain to clean but the PC will be on my desk and shouldn't collect a let of dust.

[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_3_zps54cea64c.jpg[/URL]


The back has an exhaust fan and exhaust doesn't get filtered. There's an opening about 1" x 6", and I took two lengths of edging and velcroed them inside the case on either side of the opening. There wasn't room for a full frame, I'll just slip the foam in and out when it needs to be cleaned.

[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_4_zpsf5d40e59.jpg[/URL]


There were also a lot of holes that were in the back and bottom of the case that served no apparent purpose. I got some silicone sealer and plugged them up.  It's messy, but this is a machine not a piece of furniture.

[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_5_zps5e41e5e7.jpg[/URL]
[url]http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i386/aybcs89/case_airfilter_6_zpsfd965afa.jpg[/URL]


Some of these vents may turn out to be exhausts when everything is assembled and running. I can just remove the framing around them and be good to go. If I had bought stronger magnetic tape I likely could have omitted the frames, but the Lowes stuff is weak sauce.  The unused slots in and around the rear card panel can't be easily filtered. I could tape some foam across them on the inside but I'm really not that compulsive, I was just bored and looking for something to do until I could actually build the box. McMaster-Carr is a great place. It has raw materials for almost any project and they don't mind taking very small and inexpensive orders.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2013)

Raise the flag Red'n White its allright!

































well now waiting for the Red BitFenix Spectre pro 120 and the red will be finish[r]ed
i think full white on the main rig looks gorgeous!

Edit: when i mean IFX-14: overkill ... the 65w PHII X2 511 sit at 19c idle ... and the Hawk at 26c idle ... lets start a Unigine Heaven Linux to see ... huhuhu



Spoiler: CPU: 18c min 26c max GPU: 25c min 50c max












not too bad considering the crap CPU i have in that ... haha.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Spoiler: Raise the flag Red'n White its allright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pro tip: don't use mega huge images with spoiler tags


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2013)

i just used mega huge image with spoiler because they werent resized ... to avoid mega huge loading time and added a lile "woops" to warn about the lack of resize, so those with a small... aherm connection, would pass on 

here take a beer  till i re upload or resize them 

i hope the beer wasnt to hot or too cold.


----------



## craigo (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought some heatsinks for the VRM on my AMD setup..


----------



## Vario (Aug 8, 2013)

rbrock said:


> I wanted to add air filtration to my most recent build.  I'm not sure why I began this tedious process.  I'm single and probably don't vacuum as often as I should.  My builds don't get very dusty inside and I blow them out at intervals, but why let dust in at all?  There are vendors that sell filters that you can stick on your case but all that I found required replacement instead of just washing them out, so I bought a 5' roll of 1/8" 60 pore foam http://www.mcmaster.com/?m=true#foam...ilters/=nyqxj7 (2195K102).   The 60 pore foam had longer lengths to work with than the 45 pore that they label as "Electronic Equipment Air Filter Pads".  More pores per inch catches smaller particles than foam with fewer pores per inch.
> 
> I originally intended to use metal channels to frame the foam filters but I found some plastic edging near the doors and flooring section of Lowe's Hardware and decided it would be easier to cut into the shapes I wanted.   I cut each piece with a paper cutter and/or scissors, but the plastic flexes and it does a sloppy job. The frames are held together with superglue and scotch tape. None of the angles on the ends match up exactly with the next piece but they come close enough and the foam sandwiched in the channel covers any air gaps.
> 
> ...



The filters turned out well.  Might have misread, but you should not run exhaust filters , because its exhaust it will blow out any dust that falls in and it certainly won't intake any dust (because ... its exhaust )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2013)

craigo said:


> I bought some heatsinks for the VRM on my AMD setup..



Cute Maneki -Neko here ... insta thanks +

funny sidenote ... i noticed that the MSI Twin FrozrII logo on the side of my card appear lighted but its not, in live it does look like it due to the sunlight  wich make it shine white instead of red as the lightning of the case is meant to be, by night its of a nice red glow... now i know why i love those MSI coolers


----------



## ibay190 (Aug 9, 2013)

Recently upgrade GPU from HIS HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 iceQ to MSI-GTX 650 Ti Boost twin frozr, and add WD cavlar blue 1TB HDD, replace my old Seagate 250 GB.



Spoiler: Here's my setup



- AMD Phenom II X4 955BE (non OC) 
- Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
- Cooler Master Hyper 212X (1 fan)
- MSI GTX 650 ti Boost Twin Frozr 2GB GDDR5
- GSKILL Ripjaws PC-1600 2 x 4GB (8GB)
- WD Cavlar Blue 1 TB
- WD Cavlar Blue 500 GB
- Enermax NAXN 550-B 82+ Bronze Power Suplly
- Azza Toledo 301 - Side Window Case





Spoiler: RIG


























i'll update soom with open side panel since i'm bit busy


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's what mine is like now.

Big thx to Moonpig


----------



## RCoon (Aug 9, 2013)

tigger said:


> Here's what mine is like now.
> 
> Big thx to Moonpig
> 
> ...



Now that sir is a fine and sexy clean rig. 

Mine is an utter mess atm, waiting on my new bits.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 9, 2013)

tigger said:


> Here's what mine is like now.
> 
> Big thx to Moonpig
> 
> ...



Wich case is that? I like the clean look  Nvm. its in ur discription


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Now that sir is a fine and sexy clean rig.
> 
> Mine is an utter mess atm, waiting on my new bits.



Thx.

I will get some prettier fans soon, and maybe sleeve the psu cables(I know it's a Hiper) I am considering going water again in this case too, maybe a 240/280 in the top and a 120 in the bottom or front. Can't wait to get my 3570k cpu.....soon my precious.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2013)

i love the look of that psu tigger!

beefy and sexy like a buff female wrestler lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i love the look of that psu tigger!
> 
> beefy and sexy like a buff female wrestler lol



It's a Hiper type R 580w, some might disagree, I think they have a very bad rep. It seems fine, and I guess I am nowhere near the 580 so hopefully will be ok.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> Wich case is that? I like the clean look  Nvm. its in ur discription



seems to be a Fractal Design hum ... i'd say ... Arc Mini R2 judging by the front, nope Arc Mini 1st serie the R2 have the logo Fractal Design in the front mesh bottom

and i didnt bothered looking the "system specs" of tigger 



tigger said:


> It's a Hiper type R 580w, some might disagree, I think they have a very bad rep. It seems fine, and I guess I am nowhere near the 580 so hopefully will be ok.



well ,... im using a Chieftec Nitro85+ 650w in my linux rig ... bad rep too xD but it works just fine


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 10, 2013)

Adding LEDs to a file server was a terrible idea...


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 10, 2013)

It has a nice utilitarian look about it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

considering a 660 




cant find some review on it (and i think i know why  ) but i like the look and the seller ship it for free at 200ish $ price

evaluating financial state 

other "White" card are either for mac (as the 7950 from sapphire i think) or cant find them where i live  well


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2013)

go 760!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 10, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> considering a 660
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130810/706078584_2_Big.jpg
> cant find some review on it (and i think i know why  ) but i like the look and the seller ship it for free at 200ish $ price
> 
> ...



KFA2 and Galaxy make white cards. I've considered them in the past.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

Getting closer to completeness








Oh I forgot to post one of my favorite toys. The 1.5 year old.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> go 760!



wweeeellll do colorfull does a White Shark 760? sadely my seller doesnt have those and it would be a lil more expensive  i jump on offer when they are reasonable upgrades

i know over a GTX480 its not so much but HELL YEAH 140w tdp versus 250w tdp... still im tied between that and a Vishera 6/8 core for the linux rig for WCG (that or trying the vish on the CHIVF and throwing the X4 955 for crunch)



RCoon said:


> KFA2 and Galaxy make white cards. I've considered them in the past.


i've seen the HOF from Galaxy ... white pcb too ... SMEXY but out of the budget 

also Galaxy and KFA2 are one of those i wrote of being not found where i live ... i better not take international shiping ... meh me get frosty when it come to that!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2013)

get some scotch brite, 400g paper and a can of white paint.  but warranty will be down the drain


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> get some scotch brite, 400g paper and a can of white paint.  but warranty will be down the drain



ahahaha  usually all my waranty are down the drain the day i buy something ... bad habit ...

edit ... i looked KFA2 ... smexy White premium 680/770 ... and 

WTF!
[url]http://www.kfa2.com/gtx460whdi.shtml[/URL]

oohhh galaxy site for europe is KFA2 ... now i see why the 680/770 have the same white pcb

thanks de.das.dude (or TRIPLE D for the GLORY!) for the idea  i think  i will go for a second hand 7870 club3d Royal Queen 2gb and SCOTCH BRITE IT THEN WHITE IT! huffff ... 50$ less than the colorfull White Shark but but but ... less a beauty


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 11, 2013)

np. just dont forget to separate the heatsink plastic mould first


----------



## cdawall (Aug 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> It's a Hiper type R 580w, some might disagree, I think they have a very bad rep. It seems fine, and I guess I am nowhere near the 580 so hopefully will be ok.



They have a horrible rep, I remember when they popped up years ago that being said they still look nice .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2013)

cdawall said:


> They have a horrible rep, I remember when they popped up years ago that being said they still look nice .



I think I will change it asap, maybe a cx600 corsair or maybe something better. I don't think there is any point buying over a 600 for my pc, I like a bit of wiggle room.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 12, 2013)

cdawall said:


> They have a horrible rep, I remember when they popped up years ago that being said they still look nice .



 I had the 520W version and it lasted 5yrs before a cap went poo I replaced the cap and my mate is still using it 3yrs after I gave it to him... And I really did love the aircraft connectors they used for the cables and the big plastic box it came in is very handy too


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> I had the 520W version and it lasted 5yrs before a cap went poo I replaced the cap and my mate is still using it 3yrs after I gave it to him... And I really did love the aircraft connectors they used for the cables and the big plastic box it came in is very handy too



well they can run fine or burn fine, but if you know how to re-cap them with better caps when they go poof then your fine for another run, congrats on keeping a Hiper running "fine" for 8yrs 

happy i recieved my WD VelociRaptor, WD1500HLFS, 10000 rpm, 150 Gb SataII i got it dirt cheap and i intend to use it for game and frequently used programes, i thought of using it without the Icepak in the 2.5 rack on my HAF but i think the 10k rpm would be killing, so i keep it in the X-Dock with the Icepak and the rubber rings. 











switched the IFX-14 for the TX3 push pull to fit the 200mm on the top of the second rig (since i use it on  linux for crunching now i think its a bit better for cooling/noise ratio)


----------



## repman244 (Aug 12, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i thought of using it without the Icepak in the 2.5 rack on my HAF but i think the 10k rpm would be killing



If there is enough airflow it won't be a problem. I'm running a 2.5 10k SAS drive and it's no problem.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

repman244 said:


> If there is enough airflow it won't be a problem. I'm running a 2.5 10k SAS drive and it's no problem.



i mean ... the vibration of the 10k spin will be killing (noise) the 2.5 rack on the HAF-XB has no vibration reduction and the rail are just simple plastic rail  mostly meant for SSD  no vibration yes but i dont have the fund for 3 more SSD to put in  tho my 2nd rig use a laptop 2.5 160gb 5.4k rpm in that kind of rack no problems (heat or vibration) and the 4 X-dock between the 2 XB are used 3/4 1 on each 500gb 5.4k WD green storage 1 Velociraptor and the 4th empty atm.

but considering the Airflow indeed that wouldnt be a problem since i use 2 80mm 2k rpm BeQuiet on the bottom extract and no drive in the bay (just the 5.25" cover mesh


----------



## Vario (Aug 12, 2013)

The icepack is pretty worthless and I think its quieter without.  I remember reading that on a silent pc website.  I'd personally recommend leaving it in though, I personally run mine with icepack / stock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

amp281 said:


> The icepack is pretty worthless and I think its quieter without.  I remember reading that on a silent pc website.  I'd personally recommend leaving it in though, I personally run mine with icepack / stock.



in the X-dock i dont notice it and the temp are a bit lower than the WD 500GB green i have on the other slot, i know X-dock dont have any good airflow so the disks run a bit hotter than 2.5" in rack or other case.


----------



## Vario (Aug 12, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> in the X-dock i dont notice it and the temp are a bit lower than the WD 500GB green i have on the other slot, i know X-dock dont have any good airflow so the disks run a bit hotter than 2.5" in rack or other case.



Im at about 31*C in my Cosmos, but I had to put a fan blowing into the HD racks because the Cosmos has a poor thermal design (all looks no function).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Im at about 31*C in my Cosmos, but I had to put a fan blowing into the HD racks because the Cosmos has a poor thermal design (all looks no function).



m WD green sit at 38c and the Velociraptor at 32c according to OHM. without any fan other than the 2 80mm on the left side (the X-dock is on the right side where the PSU is)


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello guys at the end my watercooling project of this Amazing Dell Alienware case ended with a big FAIL.

I have made ​​many mistakes and I ran out of money to fix what happened, and then I spent the money for a AIO Intel's watercooled CPU works pretty well for me.


I hate AIO coolers because you can not consider as liquid coolied system but this one made me think again.


i desperately need a graphics card... Im waiting for the 780 Lightning or Asus 780 Cu2

Here some crappy cell phone pics... Sorry


Soon i will Mount a 140mm Intake fan attached behind front bezel of the case...


----------



## Vario (Aug 13, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Hello guys at the end my watercooling project of this Amazing Dell Alienware case ended with a big FAIL.
> 
> I have made ​​many mistakes and I ran out of money to fix what happened, and then I spent the money for a AIO Intel's watercooled CPU works pretty well for me.
> 
> ...



Hows that graphics wind tunnel work? Did dell supply that or is that yours?



GreiverBlade said:


> m WD green sit at 38c and the Velociraptor at 32c according to OHM. without any fan other than the 2 80mm on the left side (the X-dock is on the right side where the PSU is)



Ditto here, I've been running GPU and CPU at full load but not really accessing the drives, my VR is at 33 and WD Blue is at 38.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

last part of the splited deilvery ... woohooo dang i love those 








wow ... i really need to clean my seat ... 

pile of fan anyone?
bottom to top : Fractal design Silent R2 140/Coolink Swiff2 1200 pwm/Swiff2 1200 non pwm/2xCM noisefan edition  from the HAF XB 120mm/Antec True Quiet 120mm white/Thermalright TY-147 and a pair of Enermax Cluster UCCL12 pwm





as i wrote previously i made a little change on the linux rig




the temp are a bit higher (not that much) the IFX was a bit overkill on that X2

time to sleep a bit i will post the finished result later


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 14, 2013)

those spectra pro fans look feckin hot


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 14, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Hows that graphics wind tunnel work? Did dell supply that or is that yours?





With blower fan style graphics cards it works pretty good, is original from the Alienware Aurora case you can find in any of them.


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/pcs/2010/01/01/alienware-aurora-alx-pc-review/1


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 14, 2013)

Got back my old 775i65G. Gonna make a blue themed build with a low profile case.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> last part of the splited deilvery ... woohooo dang i love those
> http://imageshack.us/a/img827/3351/ajb6.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img607/3745/oqd5.jpg
> wow ... i really need to clean my seat ...
> ...



Hey GreiverBlade, are those enermax fans any good? I have been thinking of getting some for one of my builds.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey GreiverBlade, are those enermax fans any good? I have been thinking of getting some for one of my builds.



well they are good if you look for quiet white with white led in 80/120mm, and you can remove the blades (include the center ofc) to clean them

they exist in PWM and non PWM, you can switch on or off the led without having a specific case (the Spectre Pro need a Bitefenix case to natively do that or a bit of modding)
Speed range : 500-1200rpm (and all site review i see says a 120mm under 1300rpm is quiet )
airflow 45.04-90.08m3/h
Static pressure 0.483-1.073mm
volt 12V (mobo standard i wonder why i specify this )
amp 0.4A
power 4.8W
minimal noise 8dBA maximal noise 14dBA

the Enermax Halo Frame also remind me some old thermaltake socket A cooler fan but i dont know if its really an improvement since taking air from the fron... oh wait ... those cooler where the quieter i had ... i guess fan frame with hole on the side help to be more silent


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2013)

Free stuff 
Looks like a Frisbee or birth control


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Free stuff
> Looks like a Frisbee or birth control
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/Capture103.jpg



i'd love it for free, but it looks like its crap XD


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 15, 2013)

There was my horse pill thank you for finding it....


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

it looks like a roomba


----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 15, 2013)

21st century ashtrays have wifi built in? Genius!


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 15, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Free stuff
> Looks like a Frisbee or birth control
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/Capture103.jpg



Its both... its an extra heavy frisbee you get your girlfriend to throw at your nuts... that way... well you get the idea.

Oh and it has wifi so you can later google donors.



on a side note... I just did a hard drive upgrade! I managed to cram in the 500GB WD Blue i picked up... and... I also got a 750 Seagate Barracuda for $25 today!







Time to play musical drives with cloning software.

Lets see... Clone E: to I:, Clone D: to J:, Clone C: to D:, and clone H: to E: (which is actually an extended partition of C then rename I: to E:, J: to D:, D: to C: and E: to H:, then merge old C: to E: making the new H:. So in the end I'll have a 250GB 2.5 inch drive for windows, a 500GB D: and H:, and a 750GB E:. Then I'll make a backup of new C: to old H:... then unplug that old PATA drive and store it as a backup of windows.

Will upload pics tomorrow (maybe)


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Aug 15, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> Its both... its an extra heavy frisbee you get your girlfriend to throw at your nuts... that way... well you get the idea.
> 
> Oh and it has wifi so you can later google donors.
> 
> ...



I like your drive names


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

*UPDATE*

I am calling this build "THE DARK SIDE"

I have most of the case lighting done. Have the lighting and water pumps powered by a small PSU until my large Corsair PSU comes tomorrow. What do you guys think so far? Sorry about the pics being low rez. I took with my cell. Will have the finished computer up and running tomorrow and will take pro pics for the finished build. O ya I went with a red,black,white color look.... 




















​


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> Its both... its an extra heavy frisbee you get your girlfriend to throw at your nuts... that way... well you get the idea.
> 
> Oh and it has wifi so you can later google donors.
> 
> ...



That's a sweet UI, is it some Stardock add on or something?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

knight091 said:


> *update*
> 
> i am calling this build "the dark side"
> 
> ...



needs moar lights


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> needs moar lights



O i can take care of that. I have another pro lightning tube like up top that will be in the far left side behind the think case side. That will light up everything.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> O i can take care of that. I have another pro lightning tube like up top that will be in the far left side behind the think case side. That will light up everything.



I was kidding........


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 15, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> That's a sweet UI, is it some Stardock add on or something?



yep... its one of the free Alienware themes. Its the Breed one, I wanted to use Invader but it isn't very stable on win7.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I am calling this build "THE DARK SIDE"
> 
> ...



ive been lurking your thread for sometime waiting for it finished! it looks great! those gpu blocks lit up look sweeeett! I want it! you open for trades 

I bet you cant wait to get clocking the beast!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> Its both... its an extra heavy frisbee you get your girlfriend to throw at your nuts... that way... well you get the idea.
> 
> Oh and it has wifi so you can later google donors.
> 
> ...



Holly crap


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Holly crap



My thought exactly aswell


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I am calling this build "THE DARK SIDE"



sweeeet mother of yoda  that looks great


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice fans GreiverBlade! Lol on that HDD work Bruce! Wickerd setup Knight091


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> last part of the splited deilvery ... woohooo dang i love those
> http://imageshack.us/a/img827/3351/ajb6.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img607/3745/oqd5.jpg
> wow ... i really need to clean my seat ...
> ...



you must be really popular, you have a lot of fans!


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you must be really popular, you have a lot of fans!



I bet it's still the bet way to expell oxygen too.


----------



## Vario (Aug 15, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> I am calling this build "THE DARK SIDE"
> 
> ...



Looks awesome


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Corsair did it once more. They made a great power supply with looks and tons of power and more.The build quality is great and I love the look and all. Can't wait to power it up after work today.. 

My storm trooper and his ride the Dewbacks will keep the PSU safe.....


----------



## Vario (Aug 15, 2013)

Who is the oem on those highend corsairs?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

amp281 said:


> Who is the oem on those highend corsairs?



It is made by Flextronics. 

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm​


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2013)

Why on Earth do you center all of your posts?


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 15, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Why on Earth do you center all of your posts?



It makes them stand out and look way better.... the site should auto do that but o well.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 15, 2013)

And harder to read


----------



## t_ski (Aug 15, 2013)

jetster said:


> and harder to read



+1


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 15, 2013)

After 9 hard Weeks of Abstinence due Mainboard RMA and on the end telling me that Crosshair V Formula has reached EOL (End of Live) before guaranty exhausted 

Here is a new Toy i´m throwing in:











to bad the EK crosshair V PWM/NB Waterblock doesn´t fit the Z Modell on NB Die, they messed the first up telling ppl 
to isolate NB perfectly and just let to stick out the die , to prevent shortcuts

OLD:





NEW:





Prepared for Battle


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 15, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> After 9 hard Weeks of Abstinence due Mainboard RMA and on the end telling me that Crosshair V Formula has reached EOL (End of Live) before guaranty exhausted
> 
> Here is a new Toy i´m throwing in:
> 
> ...



Is that what they sent to replace the non-Z you had before, or did you buy that?


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 15, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that what they sent to replace the non-Z you had before, or did you buy that?



i received full refund and got that board instead


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

painting

















first time painting.

never been good at painting. all the edges were hand done pinstriping style with a thin brush


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

@notiert I missed ya man! 

that boards looks sweeett! I really want one with the block as well... be like benchy magic!


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @notiert I missed ya man!
> 
> that boards looks sweeett! I really want one with the block as well... be like benchy magic!



thx m8, yeeeah i still have a second Crosshair V Formula which also needs to be RMA´d lets see what i get as refund 






me still wanna do a mil mod , so i might get the Sabertooth R2.0 for it


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 15, 2013)

These damned ASUS boards need to much RMAing these days.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> These damned ASUS boards need to much RMAing these days.



damn right , bro ! both of em was in first charge i think and they all had probs (CPU_LED)

i would luv to see EPOX back in biz


----------



## d1nky (Aug 15, 2013)

now im jealous! even if it doesn't work!

you sure you don't want an asrock fatality instead of a saber


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you must be really popular, you have a lot of fans!



ok i didnt see that one comming 

so i returned to my original pattern ... since the Spectre Pro are too awesome to go in the lesser rig ... 








red fan white CCFL for the main white fan red CCFL for the second.








slight change : 7870 2gb in place of the 480 1.5gb and yes its one of those 1st serie crap cap black screen of doom who need a little tweaking (ie: undervolting/underclocking core and oc mem) but i got it for less the price of a 7750 












the screwless fixation is a bit less stable than the one from Antec but they do just fine




the little one got a 200mm in place (since the TX3 Evo is compatible with)




and this is what my desk look atm ...

both got a fresh install of win 7 64 pro now


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 15, 2013)

Moved my stuff from my TJ07 to a Dimas Tech Easy V3 test bench.  Not sure how an open bench can be quieter but it is.... Got D5 pump at right speed to mix harmoniously with desk frequency.  Can't hear it at all.


----------



## radrok (Aug 15, 2013)

Aaah I love test benches


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Moved my stuff from my TJ07 to a Dimas Tech Easy V3 test bench.  Not sure how an open bench can be quieter but it is.... Got D5 pump at right speed to mix harmoniously with desk frequency.  Can't hear it at all.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130815/easy1.jpg
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to move to acrylic very soon, it looks great!


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 15, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I'm going to have to move to acrylic very soon, it looks great!



It's good fun using the heat gun to bend but it's pretty damn hard to get off centre 90 degree turns.  I ruined a couple of lengths trying to get the cpu to gfx - you can see that i used a barb and hose in the end for that connection


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's good fun using the heat gun to bend but it's pretty damn hard to get off centre 90 degree turns.  I ruined a couple of lengths trying to get the cpu to gfx - you can see that i used a barb and hose in the end for that connection



Good way to bend pipes is filling them all the way with silica sand to avoid that the pipe flatens due bend , dunno if 100% works on acryl, may the sand could dirt´n  the acryl on the bend (should give it a try)


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 16, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Good way to bend pipes is filling them all the way with silica sand to avoid that the pipe flatens due bend , dunno if 100% works on acryl, may the sand could dirt´n  the acryl on the bend (should give it a try)



Sand will probably scratch the acrylic on the inside.


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a problem. The PSU works but when I put the 24 pin into my board nothing. When I trip it with a paper clip it works as does everything hooked to the PSU. The board lights up like it is ready to start but nothing. Any help.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 16, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> I have a problem. The PSU works but when I put the 24 pin into my board nothing. When I trip it with a paper clip it works as does everything hooked to the PSU. The board lights up like it is ready to start but nothing. Any help.



Try get a voltmeter for measuring the current psu or 2nd psu to tryout....
or your board may need 4, 8, 8+4 + 24pin,  what board u got ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Added a second rad and got some new tubing


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Added a second rad and got some new tubing
> 
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/6951/9xq8.jpg



Are those enormous air bubbles or a trick of the light?
Looks great though! W/C that GPU!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Are those enormous air bubbles or a trick of the light?
> Looks great though! W/C that GPU!


It's not even filled  They're droplets of water


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Are those enormous air bubbles or a trick of the light?
> Looks great though! W/C that GPU!



Doesn't look like there's any water in there yet.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Are those enormous air bubbles or a trick of the light?
> Looks great though! W/C that GPU!





There's no water in it as I drained it. Those are just droplets from cleaning them. Also this isn't the same tubing as before. Its much better.

And yes I am watercooling my GPU.

This is the block I got


EK Radeon HD 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-FC7970 - Acetal + Nickel CSQ)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...C7970_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ.html?tl=g30c357s922


and this back plate

EK Radeon 7970 VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate - Black CSQ (EK-FC7970 Backplate - Black CSQ)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...970_Backplate_-_Black_CSQ.html?tl=g30c357s922


----------



## Knight091 (Aug 16, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Try get a voltmeter for measuring the current psu or 2nd psu to tryout....
> or your board may need 4, 8, 8+4 + 24pin,  what board u got ?



I have the ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011. All it has is the 24 pin and the CPU power.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 16, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> There's no water in it as I drained it. Those are just droplets from cleaning them. Also this isn't the same tubing as before. Its much better.
> 
> And yes I am watercooling my GPU.
> 
> ...



Nice! I just got myself 3m of 1/2" ID UV Blue tubing for my new W/C project next week.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Nice! I just got myself 3m of 1/2" ID UV Blue tubing for my new W/C project next week.



I got 6ft of 1/2 x 3/4 Clear tubing, some black clamps, and 45* compression fittings


----------



## d1nky (Aug 16, 2013)

^^^ woop woop guys! im skint as hell so my project is on standstill till money gets in my pocket!


until then ill spend my time trying to rape/abuse and bench the hardware!


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 17, 2013)

well i've just about finished up my cloning madness... just cloning the contents of the old PATA drive over to that little 2.5in 250GB sata drive.

I'll probably assign the PATA to G: and name it Good old Games for dosbox and such apps... maybe even some games downloaded from GoG.com.







hopefully by this time next month I'll be upgrading my motherboard, ram, and processor. maybe even throw in a 64GB SSD for the OS (that will hopefully have better cloning software bundled with it). C: and F: are the same drive, just different partitions. Planning to get an FX-6300, 2x4GB 1866DDR-3, and MSI 970A-G46. Will use 2nd PCI-e slot for my 8800GT for PhysX. Or I might go with the ASRock 970 EXTREME4 AM3+ so I can get a 2nd 7850 later.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 17, 2013)

came home to this, twas a gift not something I'd buy myself but guess it's better than my almost 3 year old G15


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2013)

random said:


> came home to this, twas a gift not something I'd buy myself but guess it's better than my almost 3 year old G15
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3072/hw2h.jpg



No you should go back to the G15, I'll give you mine in exchange, I'll even pay postage because you're such an awesome guy.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 17, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> No you should go back to the G15, I'll give you mine in exchange, I'll even pay postage because you're such an awesome guy.



lmao . Now wish I had a RAT 9 to match it..


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's good fun using the heat gun to bend but it's pretty damn hard to get off centre 90 degree turns.  I ruined a couple of lengths trying to get the cpu to gfx - you can see that i used a barb and hose in the end for that connection



use a stove to turn it. you will need to keep rotating the pipe till its hot.

to prevent the other sides from getting hot, cover them up in foil wrap. leaving the centre to get hot for bending.

but spreading the heat evenly is the trick. and steady hands. look at neon bending videos.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 17, 2013)

random said:


> came home to this, twas a gift not something I'd buy myself but guess it's better than my almost 3 year old G15
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3072/hw2h.jpg



GIMME! i have a well conserved G15 1st serie! ... naahh joke ... still its a S.T.R.I.K.E. 5 or 7? 7 i think but i cant read clearly on it .. naahhh defo a 7 ... i had a R.A.T.7 but i gifted it to a friend


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 17, 2013)

random said:


> came home to this, twas a gift not something I'd buy myself but guess it's better than my almost 3 year old G15
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3072/hw2h.jpg



I always wanted that when it came out, simply because TeamSpeak on the led screen would be sweet.  Nice gift


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 19, 2013)

My HTPC ATM:










Cooler Master Elite 361
Core i5-2320
Gigabyte B75 board (don't recall which one)
2x4GB DDR3-1333
HD7870 + GT520 for Physx
2 x Theather 650 PRO PCI
Silverstone Strider ES 500w
Corsair Force 90GB for OS and media programs (Arcsoft, etc)
750GB HDD for games and recordings
Samsung Blu-ray/DVDRW combo
Memory card reader with integrated IR receiver


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/41/ddzv.jpg



Looks nicer with the card in it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 19, 2013)

my SATA ports hate me right now...


----------



## Sassanou (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi !

Here is my PC atm 

A Xigmatek Talon with Sr2 Inside 























https://www.facebook.com/pages/Watermod/173971259406152


----------



## RCoon (Aug 19, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> Here is my PC atm
> 
> ...



I think your camera might be wonky or something


----------



## Sassanou (Aug 19, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I think your camera might be wonky or something



looooool


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

that's absolutely beast! ^^

I was thinking about that prolimatech MK26 as well! Love this mod!


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooo, specs?


----------



## Sassanou (Aug 19, 2013)

Chassis: Xigmatek Talon
 Motherboard: EVGA SR-2
 CPU: Xeon i7 5638 hexacore x 2
 CPU Cooler: Xigmatek Dark Knight X 2+ XAF 1253 Push/Pull configuration.
 Memory: 16g DDR3 Corsair dominator GT
 Graphics card: Modified MSI GTX680 with XAF 1253 x 2
 Storage Drive: 128g OCZ octane


And a little video 

Xigmatek Talon with SR2 inside - YouTube


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

That's some serious horsepower there man! Well done on keeping it clean


----------



## Sassanou (Aug 19, 2013)

N-Gen said:


> That's some serious horsepower there man! Well done on keeping it clean



Thanks !

I actually work on a new projetc 

Here I am !


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy smokes man! Makes my little Prodigy server look rubbish! Is that the stock colour? It looks like a flatter black.

Well done on taking advantage of the bottom space for I/O! That's probably the most innovative Prodigy I've seen, amazing!


----------



## Vario (Aug 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i always envy how most of the computers here are so dust free....



Dust filters on all the intakes, vacuum off once a week.  Air spray duster every month.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I actually work on a new projetc
> 
> ...



Hahaha, I bet BitFenix never imagined somebody would fit a RIVE and 3-way SLI in one. Are those Titans or 780s?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 19, 2013)

That's pretty amazing.  Good job on fitting a ATX back on the bottom of a ITX case!?!

I assume you have a route for the cable connection for video, keyboard, etc.

Or will it just lay on it's side?

Either way, very cool.



Sassanou said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I actually work on a new projetc
> 
> ...


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I actually work on a new projetc
> 
> ...



I wish I have this monster


----------



## badtaylorx (Aug 19, 2013)

got a killer deal on this case, so i figured id toss another LOPR together....

10points to the one who figures out whats going on with the gpu!!!
i really enjoy messing around with gfx cards.....


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ its a bit obvious from the last pic...... 

delta Charlie 2 held up by hose??


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 19, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> got a killer deal on this case, so i figured id toss another LOPR together....
> 
> 10points to the one who figures out whats going on with the gpu!!!
> i really enjoy messing around with gfx cards.....



I thought you were water cooling your PSU. 

And that radiator is just not fat enough.


----------



## trickson (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is mine right now! Yeah it is good to be back folks!


----------



## trickson (Aug 19, 2013)

this is my setup and where it lives.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 19, 2013)

trickson said:


> this is my setup and where it lives.



nice cosy set-up ya got there. wish my views were as good and sunny!


----------



## trickson (Aug 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> nice cosy set-up ya got there. wish my views were as good and sunny!



DT Portland 12 floors up!


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 19, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> my SATA ports hate me right now...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130819/xBruce88x142-20130819-011618.png



not good to see...


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 19, 2013)

trickson said:


> Here is mine right now! Yeah it is good to be back folks!



Is that glass thing between your PC and TV stand supposed to be in the pic?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2013)

New cruncher setup! Got it fully stable at 4ghz!


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that glass thing between your PC and TV stand supposed to be in the pic?



That's just an asthma inhaler -

On topic....
My latest cruncher (mATX X58/i7-930/3x2GB HyperX T1/Radeon 7770)





Case is temporary- waiting on some fresh deals from my favorite case and cooler salesman


----------



## Vario (Aug 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's just an asthma inhaler -
> 
> On topic....
> My latest cruncher (mATX X58/i7-930/3x2GB HyperX T1/Radeon 7770)
> ...



Does that top fan help the phantek?


----------



## Norton (Aug 19, 2013)

Vario said:


> Does that top fan help the phantek?



   That fan is directed at cooling the vrm's/vrm heatsink- does a good job of cooling them off when overclocked and running @ full load


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 19, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> not good to see...



don't really have much choice atm


----------



## Jetster (Aug 19, 2013)

trickson said:


> DT Portland 12 floors up!



Nice view. I love Oregon this time of year. I live just south of you


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> That's pretty amazing.  Good job on fitting a ATX back on the bottom of a ITX case!?!
> 
> I assume you have a route for the cable connection for video, keyboard, etc.
> 
> ...



My thoughts as well, not sure if there will be room for DVI cables and others with big connectors. I thought maybe if it were oriented upwards like with the Silverstone Fortress/Raven cases it would work perhaps.

Either way I'm sure Sassanou knows what he's doing! Super awesome work man. I love how it looks like it came from the factory like it - always super neat.


----------



## trickson (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that glass thing between your PC and TV stand supposed to be in the pic?



Oh yeah you mean My Bong? OH YEAH! With my RA and back all messed up Yes I love my fire bong. Handy for gaming too....


----------



## Vario (Aug 20, 2013)

I hear that bro, got a spinal cord injury 420!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 20, 2013)

trickson said:


> Oh yeah you mean My Bong? OH YEAH! With my RA and back all messed up Yes I love my fire bong. Handy for gaming too....










I'm just surprised you're so open about it. You are in America, after all.
Oh, and your GPU is quite saggy. Might wanna look into that...



Now back to some PC pics!


----------



## trickson (Aug 20, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> http://i.qkme.me/3q3z03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Yeah we are in a communist nation here in America for sure. But if they really want to bust me for smokin some weed okay cool 3 hots and a cot! Land of the Locked up! Home of the incarcerated! America Every One is watched! 


Yeah the card is fine it sits like that. :shadedshu

I need to get the fan replacement for it and I will this week!  Then I can get it back to normal operation! Thing gets really hot after 6 hours of gaming! 80-95c!


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 20, 2013)

Mah nizzle Trickson is back in da pimp game! If you ever need a hand fillin' that b0ng, just holler!


----------



## erocker (Aug 20, 2013)

trickson said:


> LOL. Yeah we are in a communist nation here in America for sure.



... and this is a dictatorial web site. 

No drug talk.

Thanks! Back to your PC atm.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 20, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I actually work on a new projetc
> 
> ...



B4strD!  SWEET mod!


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally got a case for my media server


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 21, 2013)

My surround portrait is setup. They arrived this morning and I just set them up.





Also my rig ATM:


----------



## mrwizard200 (Aug 22, 2013)

After several trips to Microcenter and a few returns, I think I am fully satisfied with this build













This is the order I went thru since April
AMD 8320
AMD 8350
Intel i5 4670k
and currently sporting a i7 4770K. 

I really cant tell the difference between the 4670k and the 4770k, but what the hell I would have regretted not going with it so I took the plunge. 

4770k on a Asus Sabertooth z87. This board is built like a tank. I do wish the armor was metal instead of hard plastic.


----------



## Vario (Aug 22, 2013)

mrwizard200 said:


> After several trips to Microcenter and a few returns, I think I am fully satisfied with this build
> http://i.imgur.com/0MlPzCq.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/zxwNUCR.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/GadrROt.jpg
> ...



Upgrade fever lol


----------



## mrwizard200 (Aug 22, 2013)

Vario said:


> Upgrade fever lol



No kidding. I kept looking at this builds and thinking to myself " I have the money now so might as well". Also thats just the CPU. 
The GPU went like this
7750
7790
7850
7870
and a reference GTX 660ti. Got it at $199 from Best Buy. Regular was $249.00 so I just had to. 
I still cant believe I went thru every single one of them. 

My original budget was $575. It has now grown to $1100.
No regrets. I really like it.


----------



## trickson (Aug 22, 2013)

mrwizard200 said:


> after several trips to microcenter and a few returns, i think i am fully satisfied with this build
> http://i.imgur.com/0mlpzcq.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/zxwnucr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/gadrrot.jpg
> ...


wow love it!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 22, 2013)

mrwizard200 said:


> No kidding. I kept looking at this builds and thinking to myself " I have the money now so might as well". Also thats just the CPU.
> The GPU went like this
> 7750
> 7790
> ...



Money well spent I say.  Very good deal on the 660ti.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

YOUR PC ATM.... can bench for hwbot tpu team 


links in sig!


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 22, 2013)

Got an ASUS VG248QE


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 22, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Got an ASUS VG248QE
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/2013-08-22-1960.jpg



Nice setup!
How do you like the Onza? I was planning on getting the tournament edition for adjustable stick weight but never got around to buying one.


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, this is the tournament edition, 
I really like it over the original x360 ones except for the D-pad becomes hard to play with in games like mortal kombat,
 And what killed me is i got the "trigger issue" where at one point stopped working and then after a while worked again but became like a button :shadedshu

i'd recommend you checking the new sabertooth as its design is much better than the onza, my budget doesn't allow me or i would have gotten one


----------



## purecain (Aug 22, 2013)

this is my system at the moment... im waiting on haswell-e and ddr4 and for my next big upgrade.... 

love my system though...


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 22, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Thanks, this is the tournament edition,
> I really like it over the original x360 ones except for the D-pad becomes hard to play with in games like mortal kombat,
> And what killed me is i got the "trigger issue" where at one point stopped working and then after a while worked again but became like a button :shadedshu
> 
> i'd recommend you checking the new sabertooth as its design is much better than the onza, my budget doesn't allow me or i would have gotten one



The entire draw for me was the adjustable stick weight. The Sabertooth lacks that.
I may as well just set my wireless dongle back up and switch between PC and 360 on my controller(s).


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 22, 2013)

badtaylorx said:


> got a killer deal on this case, so i figured id toss another LOPR together....
> 
> 10points to the one who figures out whats going on with the gpu!!!
> i really enjoy messing around with gfx cards.....
> ...



Assuming you refilled the loop with one of the other ports on the radiator? how do your temps fair with more liquid in the loop?


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 23, 2013)

Girlfriend was out all day so i got to set my modest rig up pride and place in the front room on our lovely big HD telly. Beats my tiny 22" monitor 






Means i get to hook this up to her as well, love the cinematic rumbles you can't hear through headphones, it did blow the bulb for the dam meters though.













and my Uber comfortable Wing-back gaming throne


----------



## Vego (Aug 23, 2013)

*this is me*

this is me

i know its not that cool but i bought few new things and i gona make it preaty!!!


----------



## RCoon (Aug 23, 2013)

Vego said:


> this is me
> 
> i know its not that cool but i bought few new things and i gona make it preaty!!!
> 
> ...



>"not that cool"
>actually f***ing baller champ


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

Vego said:


> this is me
> 
> i know its not that cool but i bought few new things and i gona make it preaty!!!
> 
> ...



Nice, I love the green color, pretty suurweet rig matey


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 23, 2013)

Vego said:


> this is me
> 
> i know its not that cool but i bought few new things and i gona make it preaty!!!



Wadda ya mean not that cool?!?! 


That is super-duper peachy keen cool!!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 23, 2013)

Vego said:


> this is me
> 
> i know its not that cool but i bought few new things and i gona make it preaty!!!
> 
> ...



Smart use of fittings there.  About the cleanest I've seen a rig with dual ram blocks, a CPU block and a mobo block all together.


----------



## khemist (Aug 25, 2013)

Building an external rad just now as it's something i've wanted to do for years.

Main reason is to have a cooling system that i don't ever have to change unlike buying different size radiators for different cases.

So this will be a part of my setup whenever i splash the cash on a new, probably MATX case, and cpu and mobo.

Also, although this radiator is only 40mm thick it can trade blows and take out some of the much thicker radiators.

It will be connected via quick disconnects through the pci blanking plates.

XSPC AX480mm radiator + stand, 4 pull Akasa Piranha fans, and 480mm magnetic Demciflex fan filter.

I've also got an external psu that i could use to power it or some 90cm 3 pin fan cables that i can use to go from a fan  controller out the back.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2013)

GUIEZ, NEW DESK


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 25, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img163/328/rxxz.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img822/8571/1sr9.jpg
> 
> ...



I don't know what's sexier, the rad or the keyboard. ^^


----------



## khemist (Aug 25, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I don't know what's sexier, the rad or the keyboard. ^^



Cheers!.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 26, 2013)

redone my loop and added ambience


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 26, 2013)

All of the multi-thousands of dollars woth of rigs here make mine look like a brick... But here it is anyways!





It's not much but it runs alright... I just hate that my cooler has to blow upwards because of the AM3+ socket's attackment points. 





And this is the stuff next to my desk... The Packard bell case is filled with random parts and used to mess with Linux, and the one to the right is being scrapped for parts.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I just hate that my cooler has to blow upwards because of the AM3+ socket's attackment points.



I might be wrong but doesn't heat rise so having your HSF blow from bottom to top is perfectly fine this is also the reason the Silverstone Raven cases are turned 90° so everything blows up and out easily

Also you might think about putting that 8pin ATX cable behind the mobo just to tidy things up a little bit


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> I might be wrong but doesn't heat rise so having your HSF blow from bottom to top is perfectly fine this is also the reason the Silverstone Raven cases are turned 90° so everything blows up and out easily
> 
> Also you might think about putting that 8pin ATX cable behind the mobo just to tidy things up a little bit



That makes sense, but doesn't this mean it draws hot air from my GPU? It gets to 65c @ load...

also, this is the only way i can get the 8-pin to reach. Thinking about getting a modular PSU anyway, the cable managing room is stuffed full off unused wires, and the One doesn't exactly have a huge amount of space behind the MB tray.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

that could also be the fact that that cooler isn't really a great HSF good yes great no


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 27, 2013)

On a side note, does anyone know a way to put the P4 powered Linux box to a better use than collecting dust? ;P it's got a 3.06ghz P4 and 2GB of RAM.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

maybe use for WCG or the like


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> on a side note, does anyone know a way to put the p4 powered linux box to a better use than collecting dust? ;p it's got a 3.06ghz p4 and 2gb of ram.



htpc


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> htpc



It might struggle a little with high bit rate 1080p though it might depend on what GPU he's got in the box he could make it into an NAS chuck freeNAS on it and load her up with HDD's


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> htpc


I don't need a HTPC as i have no proper HT to speak of 



Athlonite said:


> maybe use for WCG or the like


I have no idea how to set that up on OpenSUSE Linux... I guess i'm going on an adventure!



Athlonite said:


> It might struggle a little with high bit rate 1080p though it might depend on what GPU he's got in the box he could make it into an NAS chuck freeNAS on it and load her up with HDD's



GPU = Radeon X300 SE. And the genius who designed that case only made one hard drive spot. I literally can't fit more than one drive, i tried..

Edit: Can I boot FreeNAS from a flash drive and just use one disk?


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 27, 2013)

I wouldn't use the most power wasting of all CPU's in a NAS unless you can do a REAL good downclock. And even then.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2013)

actually you could put more HDD's in that case it just depends on how many 5.25" bays you have 
2X then you could conceivably squeeze 4HDD's into there 
3x then grab a cheapo 3 x 5.25" HDD Cage

+ 1 x 4 port PCI SATA controller that supports HDD's bigger than 2GB


----------



## d1nky (Aug 27, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> All of the multi-thousands of dollars woth of rigs here make mine look like a brick... But here it is anyways!



looks similar to what I started on, with a bit of bright paint and cable management you could make it look a lot different and unique. (im thinking the chassis bright green)

heres what my first rig looked like





a bit of paint and few new bits (mobo, psu, heatsink,gfx)





a lot of the guys here saw me progress, and I basically upgraded piece by piece


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> looks similar to what I started on, with a bit of bright paint and cable management you could make it look a lot different and unique. (im thinking the chassis bright green)
> 
> heres what my first rig looked like
> http://imageshack.us/a/img339/771/photo0025hw.jpg
> ...



Nice rig, I'm fifteen years old and can't even get a side job lol, so upgrading my pc is a ritual that happens like once every six months if i'm really lucky.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a new front panel mod to show. Strike X by Aerocool.

It's a 5 fan controller and has a touchscreen display and adjustable brightness and temp sensors.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2013)

Well after an incredible amount of disasters including leaks and GPU breakages, my PC is finally up and running with my new triple rad loop.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 29, 2013)

just for giggles....


----------



## Norton (Aug 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> just for giggles....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/32.jpg





What model is that 240mm radiator?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 29, 2013)

it is a version of the standard 220 rad that Swiftech makes, but it is designed for a specific chassis, the LEET! Only change is the fill port is on the side. (MCR220-QP rev2)


----------



## d1nky (Aug 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> just for giggles....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/32.jpg



I been contemplating what colour hose to buy and you go and show this!!

black looks so clean and stylish but not loud, whereas white is pronounced and im bored of red!

great looking rig tho!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I been contemplating what colour hose to buy and you go and show this!!
> 
> black looks so clean and stylish but not loud, whereas white is pronounced and im bored of red!
> 
> great looking rig tho!



Clear FTW


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 29, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> just for giggles....
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130829/32.jpg



This looks SO FRIGGIN SWEET. I'm deffly going LC if i ever get the cash and case for it.


----------



## Vario (Aug 30, 2013)

Got out of spinal cord surgery a few days ago (6 days post op, detethering of spinal cord to decompress the cord and hopefully reduce syringomyelia)


Puttin' work in... 


1) Added grills to the Phantek's
2) Added two white sleeved 8 pin pcie extensions (one of them is really a 6 with two unused pins)
3) Added a black individually sleeved 24 pin wire
4) Cleaned up my wire bundle
5) Rearranged case lighting
6) Added extensions to the USB 2.0 header wires and the Mobo-to-Case wire leads (NZXT makes a great kit for this)
7) Made some "feet" for the case's lower rails to rest on so it doesn't destroy the tubing
8) Spray Painted the SATA power cable going into the ATX4P1 additional PCI-E power black so it didn't stand out so badly.


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Vario said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qMa7ByX.jpg
> 
> 
> Got out of spinal cord surgery a few days ago (6 days post op, detethering of spinal cord to decompress the cord and hopefully reduce syringomyelia)
> ...



That liiks luke some kind of heavy-duty server system gone gamer. Really sleek build.


----------



## TheSchnitzelkiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Vario said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qMa7ByX.jpg
> 
> 
> Got out of spinal cord surgery a few days ago (6 days post op, detethering of spinal cord to decompress the cord and hopefully reduce syringomyelia)
> ...




Looks badass  What casefans are you using? arent those 38mm server fans insanely loud?


----------



## Vario (Aug 30, 2013)

TheSchnitzelkiller said:


> Looks badass  What casefans are you using? arent those 38mm server fans insanely loud?



I am running 5 Koolance 120x38mm 116CFM fans.  I think they are re-purposed server fans like san ace / panaflo / delta etc.  They are not as high performance as real server fans but they have an incredibly solid construction and only cost $9 each.  They are dual ball bearing fans so they emit a faint click when they are undervolted but otherwise they make very low noise.  At 12 volts, it sounds like a tornado in the room 

http://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-116cfm



Koolance high quality, dual ball-bearing fan.

    Dimensions: 120x120x38mm
    Type: Dual Ball-Bearing
    Connector: 3-pin (3-wire with tachometer)
    Rated Voltage: 12VDC
    Current: 0.75A
    Speed: 2600RPM (max)
    Static Pressure: 6.3mm-H2O
    Airflow: 116.1CFM (max)
    Noise: 39.00dBA (max)


if you really want to go nuts:

http://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-184cfm


Koolance high quality, dual ball-bearing fan. [WARNING: This is a high amperage, high speed fan. Fan grills are highly recommended for safety!]

    Dimensions: 120x120x38mm
    Type: Dual Ball-Bearing
    Connector: 3-pin (3-wire with tachometer)
    Rated Voltage: 12VDC
    Current: 2.0A
    Speed: 4000RPM (max)
    Static Pressure: 20.4mm-H2O
    Airflow: 183.5CFM (max)
    Noise: 59.00dBA (max)


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Vario said:


> I am running 5 Koolance 120x38mm 116CFM fans.  I think they are re-purposed server fans like san ace / panaflo / delta etc.  They are not as high performance as real server fans but they have an incredibly solid construction and only cost $9 each.  They are dual ball bearing fans so they emit a faint click when they are undervolted but otherwise they make very low noise.  At 12 volts, it sounds like a tornado in the room
> 
> http://koolance.com/fan-120x38mm-116cfm
> 
> ...



That's some serious stuff! I might get my hands on some of these when i go LC, depending on how well i can vary their speed without anything too obnoxious. but i was right about the server aspect


----------



## Vario (Aug 31, 2013)

Real server fans are better for sure, check.ebay, but the kooolance stuff is priced well and doesn't need to be rewired.  Server fans have proprietary wiring harneases.
Some server fans are for insane voltages that arent suitable for your pc.


I use an nzxt sentry mesh as my.fan controller and it.handles the 116cfm fans no problem.  The nzxt is $20 and handles 30 watts per channel. The annoying led can be smashed out with a screw driver!


----------



## shovenose (Aug 31, 2013)

Vario said:


> I use an nzxt sentry mesh as my.fan controller and it.handles the 116cfm fans no problem.  The nzxt is $20 and handles 30 watts per channel. The annoying led can be smashed out with a screw driver!



I chopped the annoying white LED off mine with a pair of scissors


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

My newest system, Kiev:














Specs are:
4x Opteron 6128 HE (eight core, 2GHz, 85w)
Supermicro H8QGI+- F
64GB Crucial M4
16x2GB G.SKILL Ripjaws
SEASONIC X850 (amazing--doesn't even run the fan most of the time)
2x Noctua 120mm coolers & 2x Noctua 92mm coolers

Running Ubuntu Server 13.04


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 31, 2013)

4 opterons.  nice server.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 31, 2013)

In the middle of rebuilding process.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> 4 opterons.  nice server.



Ehh, it's actually not even being used as a server despite containing server HW---I use it as a crunching system for WCG 

But I could throw in one or two of my 1TB drives and it would do quite nicely for a web or file server


----------



## Vario (Aug 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ehh, it's actually not even being used as a server despite containing server HW---I use it as a crunching system for WCG
> 
> But I could throw in one or two of my 1TB drives and it would do quite nicely for a web or file server



how many watts does that beast chug ?


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 31, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My newest system, Kiev:
> http://i.imgur.com/bWr5ulN.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/6DfyZEx.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/l07NtoU.jpg
> ...



would luv to play with VM´s on it


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 31, 2013)

Vario said:


> how many watts does that beast chug ?


Well, the CPUs are rated at 85w each so that's 340w.  I'd imagine that the RAM is no more than 3w/stick, so that's no more than 50w.  Throw in 30w (estimate) for the SSD & board, and we're up to 420w.  With a 90% efficient PSU, that's no more than 465w at the wall.  Probably less, as I suspect that the CPUs aren't running at full TDP all the time.

Either way, its certainly more than my 3930k system (probably ~400w) but not enormously.


n0tiert said:


> would luv to play with VM´s on it



I suspect that it would do very well with VMs if it had more disk space


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2013)

Vario said:


> Got out of spinal cord surgery a few days ago (6 days post op, detethering of spinal cord to decompress the cord and hopefully reduce syringomyelia)



Holy buckets, I hope you have a good recovery and things work out to make you better than you must have been before going under the knife.

Nice looking rig, too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

My PC atm


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 31, 2013)

newest member of the family


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Sep 1, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130831/310820131041.jpg
> newest member of the family



oh hey, we use those things for playing games on our laptops at school, I mean uhh Game Development.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 1, 2013)

i use it for playing racing games XD specially GRID 2 really benefits from one of these. will buy F1 2013 too when it comes out.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2013)

thats not a joystick! thats a frakking gamepad, you've been lying DDD!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> My PC atm
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u48473/image_id_1017069.jpeg



That looks like one of those old Dells that every single school use to have.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> That looks like one of those old Dells that every single school use to have.






It is.

Bwahahaha

Pentium 4. FTW


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2013)

Vario said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qMa7ByX.jpg
> 
> 
> Got out of spinal cord surgery a few days ago (6 days post op, detethering of spinal cord to decompress the cord and hopefully reduce syringomyelia)



Jesus, hope things go well. Take care of your back! I just recently at the beginning of summer crashed my dirt bike, burst fractured my L1. Luckily didn't need surgery, just got put in a clam shell brace that made me look like a storm trooper for 6 months.


----------



## FX-GMC (Sep 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> My PC atm
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u48473/image_id_1017069.jpeg



GX270 or 280?  I work at a college campus and I think we surplussed the last one a few months back.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> GX270 or 280?  I work at a college campus and I think we surplussed the last one a few months back.


Its a Dell 4600


----------



## shovenose (Sep 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Its a Dell 4600



I was going to guess Dimension 2400 or 4600. Many Dell computers used that case but those were the two most popular.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I was going to guess Dimension 2400 or 4600. Many Dell computers used that case but those were the two most popular.



Its a pretty good PC and is still kicking. Has a Pentium 4 2.8GHz, 2GB RAM.320GB HDD, windows 7 etc.


----------



## Vario (Sep 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jesus, hope things go well. Take care of your back! I just recently at the beginning of summer crashed my dirt bike, burst fractured my L1. Luckily didn't need surgery, just got put in a clam shell brace that made me look like a storm trooper for 6 months.



Had 3 years of hell after a heavy desk fell on me down aome stairs, uaed to be a powerlifter but since then withered away to nothing, come to find out the torn trapezius wasn't the big problem but a birth sefect in my spinal coes that pickes the worst time to appear.  Getting my life bacj, and im only 27.

Tethered spinal cord is rare and was a lucky break the neurosurgeon saw it on the mri.  Practically invisible to most docs.  I was slowly becominh paralyzed in my lega, now i just walkes 1/3 of a mile and im only 10 days post operative.


----------



## ypoora1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Gonna do a quick rebuild for organization's sake soonish. Might just improvise another fan to aid the CPU cooling in the 5,25" bay area. Considering the Antec ONE's all grille front that shouldn't be a problem. Oh, and i'm gonna pop in all those hard drives that are currently bein useless in the parts bin and RAID them, maybe.


----------



## Vario (Sep 2, 2013)

Finished the Cosmos the way I want it and I got the little white cube (soon to be wood paneled) next to it).  So now I have my primary desk setup:







Speakers are some old cambridge cubes that are being run off a Pyle PCA1 mini amp.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 2, 2013)

This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 2, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8162/y3j3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula



nice and clean setup !

thx for sharing


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8162/y3j3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula



swap gpus


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8162/y3j3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula



Very nice!  Love how clean and simple it is.


----------



## Vario (Sep 2, 2013)

Love how that 540 hides your PSU!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8162/y3j3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula



Nice, my fave case that C540


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> swap gpus



LOL I have two thinking of going crossfire.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 2, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8162/y3j3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> This weekend putting some carbon sheeting in and a new Asus V Formula




hope you accept criticism, that case deserves to be filled with a custom liquid cooling system.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 3, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> LOL I have two thinking of going crossfire.



did you know an asus 7950/7970 pair up better.. mine does good clocks lol 



Animalpak said:


> hope you accept criticism, that case deserves to be filled with a custom liquid cooling system.



yea the case is waiting for it, 360 up front, 240 up top, 120 rear, res/pump on the floor.

some more cable management... perfection!


tbh, im thinking about swapping my hose out for white or black and changing the rings. rog colours are wearing thin on me!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 4, 2013)

My rig now all hooked up and new desk put together in my apartment at school. 

Picture taken with phone.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Sep 4, 2013)

Golden PC:













Two Favs


----------



## Vario (Sep 4, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> Golden PC:



Gotta be a high priest (or use the blessed static bracelet, which has been lost for aeons!) to touch that Arc of the Covenant or you might get zapped by the static electricity of God himself!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 4, 2013)

reminds me of 

Raiders of the lost ark


indiiiii


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My rig now all hooked up and new desk put together in my apartment at school.
> 
> Picture taken with phone.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130904/IMG_20130904_080225_369.jpg



is that a white M60?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/Surround000001/DSCF2048_zps3619e9d3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Golden PC:
> 
> ...



Isn't that haflife case from one of our regular TPUers?


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> reminds me of
> 
> Raiders of the lost ark
> 
> ...



I was going to say the same. I feel bad for the tech who, when goes to work on the thing, opens it up and his face melts off.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2013)

Memory testing:










But......I think I broke it:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, those voltages look a little high.

Just restart and pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 4, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My rig now all hooked up and new desk put together in my apartment at school.
> 
> Picture taken with phone.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130904/IMG_20130904_080225_369.jpg



'Bout time.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Yeah, those voltages look a little high.
> 
> Just restart and pretend it didn't happen.



I did, and it gave CPU OVERVOLTAGE warnings, and wouldn't boot. XD

Not the first time I've corrupted BIOS when memory overclocking, but this is the best yet. XD. I'll just have to reflash, PCIe slot and audio were already dead from similar problems. If that doesn't work, oh well.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh bios schmios.  That can be fixed.

But those volts were for the record book man. 

4.08 on the cpu should get you about 12GHz, right?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Oh bios schmios.  That can be fixed.
> 
> But those volts were for the record book man.
> 
> 4.08 on the cpu should get you about 12GHz, right?



4.08 should burn a hole in the die


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Oh bios schmios.  That can be fixed.
> 
> But those volts were for the record book man.
> 
> 4.08 on the cpu should get you about 12GHz, right?



Was 2.029V real (2.040, I guess). Kinda weird how only certain things were doubled in reading, most others were perfectly fine and the reading was wrong.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2013)

Clear CMOS no worky?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Clear CMOS no worky?





Really...?



That was AFTER clearing the CMOS. 





The part I haven't told you is that I have a MAXIMUS V EXTREME(last-gen version of this board) in the basement that died in EXACTLY the same way, and nothing has recovered _that_ board. ASUS just sent me a new one. That one "died" while testing memory as well. SO now I have a pattern of non-stable behavior across generations, and perhaps I can get ASUS to fix it.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 5, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Really...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds similar to my 2 Crosshair V Formula´s, both died (CPU_LED), after trying to recover it , all onboard leds thought to getting groovy and blinking like Disco lights, all Hardware besides the board where OK, and they are already EOL´s (mainboard) ,1st got fully refund, 2nd is still in the RMA let´s see what Asus does.....


lucky u still able to get into the Bios


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2013)

i too had issues with asus bios getting borked after failed boots XD but hard resetting did the trick



n0tiert said:


> Sounds similar to my 2 Crosshair V Formula´s, both died (CPU_LED), after trying to recover it , all onboard leds thought to getting groovy and blinking like Disco lights, all Hardware besides the board where OK, and they are already EOL´s (mainboard) ,1st got fully refund, 2nd is still in the RMA let´s see what Asus does.....
> 
> 
> lucky u still able to get into the Bios


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2013)

Way to break shit Dave


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

My PC ATM:


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi !

That's sound good for the moment


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 5, 2013)

That's ridiculously awesome!
Are those 780s or Titans?


----------



## shovenose (Sep 5, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> That's ridiculously awesome!
> Are those 780s or Titans?



either way it's amazing!


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, Titans


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Yes, Titans



and a 3930k?? 

man all that punch in a small thing (reminds me of Britain lol)


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 5, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> That's sound good for the moment
> 
> ...




........so much ....win....can't take...it...(passes out}


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> That's sound good for the moment
> 
> ...



That's just awesome!


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks !!

And yes, it's a 3930k inside


----------



## Vario (Sep 5, 2013)

Good shit.  Did you email a pic to bitfenix?


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 5, 2013)

Vario said:


> Good shit.  Did you email a pic to bitfenix?



In fact, I'm making this project because it's an order made by Nvidia to me, so my contact and friend at Bitfenix gave me this Prodigy in order to also doing some avertising for us


----------



## Vario (Sep 6, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> In fact, I'm making this project because it's an order made by Nvidia to me, so my contact and friend at Bitfenix gave me this Prodigy in order to also doing some avertising for us



Thats awesome!  Good work!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2013)

I lol'ed


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 6, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I lol'ed



Can you develop ?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 6, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Can you develop ?





t_ski said:


> I lol'ed



I lol'ed at the sheer amount of horsepower in that tiny box...


----------



## khemist (Sep 6, 2013)

This is 100% temporary, i wouldn't normally have crazy tubing like this but it's only until i get a block.

Don't have my 120mm rad in the top just now either.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Sep 6, 2013)

as always impressive work Khemist


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## mrwizard200 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> That's sound good for the moment
> 
> ...



Wow! Thats some serious WMDs!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2013)

Installing some new fittings, fans, and res


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 7, 2013)

Overkill?


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 8, 2013)

Or not overkill enough?


----------



## Vario (Sep 8, 2013)

Open:





Closed:





Backside:





Waiting on the shorter wiring kit so theres no point in wire management at this point.


----------



## MaximusE (Sep 8, 2013)

This page celebrates in a few posts lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2013)

the big 1K.


i should lock it or something, just to make people create a new thread.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the big 1K.
> 
> 
> i should lock it or something, just to make people create a new thread.



fite me


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 8, 2013)

Vario said:


> Open:
> http://i.imgur.com/JtFV4D3.jpg?1
> 
> Closed:
> ...



how can bring fresh air without holes in the wood pannel?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the big 1K.
> 
> 
> i should lock it or something, just to make people create a new thread.



Funny because its the big 500 for me (50 posts per page)


----------



## Vario (Sep 8, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> how can bring fresh air without holes in the wood pannel?



Haven't cut the vents yet.  The exhaust is out the bottom.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 8, 2013)

Vario said:


> Haven't cut the vents yet.  The exhaust is out the bottom.



Looks very nice so far.  Are you going to stain or paint it?

I like the natural wood myself.


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Looks very nice so far.  Are you going to stain or paint it?
> 
> *I like the natural wood myself*.



Same here...rub it down with a little bit of linseed oil and done  

I like the look of the case. If it were my project I would consider adding some accents/trim in a darker wood, Mahogany or Black Walnut maybe?


----------



## Vario (Sep 8, 2013)

Tried routing the pine on a scrap piece (3/4"), blew apart.  My router sucks so its gonn be all square edges.  Saw dust everywhere!  Glad i tested it first.

Im doing a minwax cherry brush on stain!  Accebts darker might appear naturally with the exposed butt edges lol.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## n0tiert (Sep 10, 2013)

back from the RMA grave, no luck this time for getting a "-Z" 






up´n running......


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 10, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> back from the RMA grave, no luck this time for getting a "-Z"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130910/P1010027.jpg
> 
> up´n running......



Nice 1950PRO


----------



## Mydog (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmm!
I might need to do some cable management here? 






Now where did my 7970 CFX go and what's in there now 






Never enough cooling right, might be wise to shut down the fans on the radds(360+280) in the CPU loop while the water chiller is in use? 






At least I've got the hardware in a case and not on the table right?


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice 1950PRO



yeeah borrow it from my buddy since my two gfx cards stuck in the loops
and the ol matrox seems to be dead after almost 20 years.....

btw. can i go on SLI with this card ?

Asus GTX650-DCTG-1GD5 found it for 19.47 Euro (NEW)

no greenthumb knowlegde since gf2


wooohoo cracked da 1000# 

now where is my surprise


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is a better pic now that I got the wires under control


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2013)

*ahem*


PAGE ONE THOOOOUSAAAAAAND


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy 1000 pages thread 






n0tiert said:


> wooohoo cracked da 1000#
> 
> now where is my surprise



The cake is a lie!


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy 1k! =D

Lock the thread and make a new one! =P


----------



## MaximusE (Sep 11, 2013)

5 years 2 months since the first post


----------



## HammerON (Sep 11, 2013)

This is my favorite thread on TPU
More pics please


----------



## MaximusE (Sep 11, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This is my favorite thread on TPU
> More pics please



same here  x2 

PICS PICS PICS PICS :d


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gave my baby a clean, thought I would stick up some pics 

Edit: dunno what happend there, attachments went *poof*... will fix in a bit.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 11, 2013)

Attachments ?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)

**Updated**


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> **Updated**
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/850/j7ja.jpg



Looking good!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 11, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Looking good!



Thx


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> http://i73.servimg.com/u/f73/12/18/02/90/boitie19.jpg



wood ?


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 11, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> wood ?



No, just "Brushed black titanium 3D film" from Royal Covering.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> No, just "Brushed black titanium 3D film" from Royal Covering.
> 
> http://i73.servimg.com/u/f73/12/18/02/90/2211.jpg



really look´d like black painted wood on the picture ........

is that zinc steel or aluminum ? if so kinda hard to paint it .....


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 11, 2013)

I use steel and aluminium. You can see my work here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178013


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 11, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> wood ?



My eyes are up here.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 11, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> **Updated**
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/850/j7ja.jpg



holy blue batman!


----------



## PHaS3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Lets try this again... Cleaned my baby and thought I would share some pics 













Heres hoping the attachments stay put this time


----------



## Sassanou (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi !

As I finished the Prodigy, I pushed a new mod for the account Bitfenix, the Ronin.

Here is where I am


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2013)

For celebrating the 1000th page of this awesome thread i bring you...

NOSTALGIA! where old bag meets young blood and still kicks! 

so i brought this for 89$ originaly a Athlon x2 4850e in a Antec NSK3480 (earthwatt 380w 80+ psu)and i dont intend to let that old one die so easly.












4gb XMS2 DDR2 800 from corsair and a Sapphire 3650 humpf can be worse.

i made some little change 1st : the back fan and the GPU 7870 in place (once i recieve the cooler i ordered it wil be the GTX480, damn that 3slot Zalman VF3000F is too huge for that build )








as you can see the odd HDD positioning is bugging me out and since i had some spare 5.25=>3.5" rack i put it in the top section, the NSK3480 top is isolated from the motherboard tray so it was also perfect for swapping the 380w psu for a GX lite 600w.





then swapped the 4850e for a Phenom X4 9600b i got for 1$ and the AC Alpine 64 Pro for my TX3 Evo i had allready.




1 92mm CM fan in the front (need to order a 2nd) and a Velociraptor 150gb on the bottom (strangely its less annoying than the 3.5" Samsung 7200 that was here before and the temps doesnt fly high)

next step is : deciding if i keep the NSK3480 or if i get a Lian Li V354B or a Silverstone Sugo SG09B, then preparing the 480 for the new cooler, getting rid of the Win7 32 for a 7 64 pro eventualy getting 4x2gb XMS2 stick to replace the 4x1gb 





cant say its a bad old bag


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice hoopty pc!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sick build log of a Borderlands 2 theme case:






http://imgur.com/a/FsmyO#I54BNsQ


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 13, 2013)

Quick update


----------



## Epoch (Sep 13, 2013)

*My pc atm*

Hey TechPowerUp Forums!

Long time reader and follower, thought i'd finally post and share my high performance gaming HTPC and home theater setup with you all. Feedback Welcome! I wanted to create a beast with two personalities, a quiet platform for when it's being used as a media center and for typical computing, but still have the balls for top tier gaming whilst still remaining relatively quiet. The 5.1 surround is always pretty loud, but still I want it to be as quiet as possible. This is the path a took....


OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows 7 Ultimate 64x 
MEDIA SOFTWARE: Media Portal 1.2.2 optimized 
SYSTEM CASE: Silverstone LC 17 - Black
MOTHERBOARD: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
PROCESSOR: i7 3770K @ 4.64Ghz 
CPU COOLING: Noctua NH-L12 120&92mm
MEMORY: 16GB Corsair Dominator 2400Hz
GRAPHICS: 2x Palit GTX-670 Sli overclocked 
GPU COOLING: 2x Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II 
TV & CAPTURE: Hauppauge HVR-2210 (Removed)
OPTICAL DISK: LG 12x Blu Ray Burner
PRIMARY HDD: OCZ Agilty 3 240GB SSD
SECONDARY HDD: Western Digital Black 3TB 7200RPM
POWER SUPPLY: Corsair Gold AX-850w
INTAKE COOLING: 3x Noctua 92mm Silent Fans
EXHAUST COOLING: 2x Noctua 92mm Silent Fans
SOUND DAMPER: AccoustiPack 3 Layer kit
NAS SERVER: Synology DS411 x2+ (8x WD 3TB = 24TB)
POWER FILTER BU: APC 1200 Pro UPS
ROUTER: Netgear N900 WNDR4500 Wireless
DISPLAY: 60" Samsung f7100 series 3D LED (new)
AMPLIFIER: Denon AVR4520 9.2 receiver
SOUND: Klipsch RF42 II & RF41 5.1 Theater 
MOUSE: Logitech G700s
KEYBOARD: Logitech K800
GAMEPAD: Logitech F710
WEBCAM: Logitech C920 HD

PRIME 95 & FAR CRY III COMBINED AFTER 8 HOURS
8 THREADS CPU PEAK TEMP: 81°
GPU 1: 61° / GPU 2: 56°
CASE TEMP: 38°

CPU IDLE TEMP: 18°
GPU 1 IDLE: 28°
GPU 2 IDLE: 32°
CASE IDLE: 26°

GAMING (BF3) TEMPS:
CPU AVERAGE: 54°
GPU 1 AVERAGE: 48°
GPU 2 AVERAGE: 53°
CASE AVERAGE: 35°

NOISE IDLE: Silent/Inaudible
NOISE GAMING: Low/No whine

Gaming footage captured with DXTORY (No FPS Loss)
Desktop footage captured with SCREEN TO VIDEO

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0: 6287 @ Windowed/Basic
3DMark 11 Benchmark @ Basic Setting: 16527
Windows Performance score: 7.9 across the board
Bragging Rights: Runs Planetside II @ True Ultra constant 60fps
Native Display Resolution: 1920x1080 @ 60hz/60fps















Thanks all! Feel free to check out the above YouTube video!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2013)

all i have to say is ... PICS!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2013)

There's a lot going on in that case


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice job, and welcome to TPU


----------



## Vario (Sep 14, 2013)

Mocking up now that I got the holes cut and the replacement Z77E board since the first was defective.  Still working on it though, just checking the hole with the gpu's layout.  Its going to have a cherry stain applied and a mesh grill on it.


----------



## Vario (Sep 14, 2013)

Worth it for the third fan to have only 50% coverage?  Might ruin the fan long term, maybe just run two of these.  Zip tie engineering at its finest: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Fan's are San Ace Denki Silents 92mmx38m.  Amazing fans.  I'm not cutting the slot any longer than that.


----------



## Vario (Sep 14, 2013)

goin twin fan


----------



## Epoch (Sep 14, 2013)

*What Pics?*



GreiverBlade said:


> all i have to say is ... PICS!



Heya! Pics of what? I made you a YouTube video!!!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 14, 2013)

Tonight we overclock baby 

Next week getting 32GB Dominator Platinum 2133MHz sticks for some memory OC.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 15, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/J7gJu5A.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hd6KArB.jpg
> 
> ...



when i see new stuff like that i think if you have the moneytree


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Sep 15, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/J7gJu5A.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hd6KArB.jpg
> 
> ...



They look so sexy together  They make a nice family


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 15, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> http://i.imgur.com/J7gJu5A.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hd6KArB.jpg
> 
> ...



Is it me or its getting hotter in the room? I think my blood pressure is rising  Duude, if I was an anime character, my reaction would be blood fountain from my nose followed by fainting


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 17, 2013)

Just put in my new motherboard and layed down some carbon sheeting
Right I am actually quite happy with the outcome. My next build will be watercooling but thats next when I have my own with a garage.





Looks so much better with 3 fans





Need to sort out the bright red light but might just stick in my second 7970 this week and go crossfire.





And here is m setup. Mini Mac, My Nas box (which I am absolutely loving with my the itunes and media playing. Then my new build which is so damn quiet. Can hardly hear it.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

that's friggin sweet! ^^


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2013)

So i came home to some mail! 




I wonder what it is...

This isn't what I ordered!





THIS ISNT WHAT I ORDERED AT ALL






Whatever, it'll do.


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 18, 2013)

Since today:


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 18, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> So i came home to some mail!
> http://i.imgur.com/zEHyA2Eh.jpg
> I wonder what it is...
> 
> ...



I was going to ask if the 4870 was stuck in the mail since 2008. 

Now I realize the shipping box says MSI, the product box is ASUS, and the card is Gigabyte!?!?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 18, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> I was going to ask if the 4870 was stuck in the mail since 2008.
> 
> Now I realize the shipping box says MSI, the product box is ASUS, and the card is Gigabyte!?!?



Dave doesn't understand brand consistency.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> My PC atm
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u48473/image_id_1017069.jpeg



What happened to the PC in your list under avatar?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> **Updated**
> 
> http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/850/j7ja.jpg





JunkBear said:


> What happened to the PC in your list under avatar?



You mean this PC


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> You mean this PC



Yes that's what I meant because it was a Dell or Compaq the one in the picture and you wrote "My pc atm"


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Yes that's what I meant because it was a Dell or Compaq the one in the picture and you wrote "My pc atm"



Well like many others i have more than one PC which i rotate on. 

Currently using my A10 rig


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Well like many others i have more than one PC which i rotate on.
> 
> Currently using my A10 rig



So you should have write "ONE of my pc atm"  Now it's clear thank you.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> So you should have write "ONE of my pc atm"  Now it's clear thank you.



well most ppl already know


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> well most ppl already know



I'm new here so how could I know?  Ok let's focus on more important stuff now. hehehe


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> So i came home to some mail!
> http://i.imgur.com/zEHyA2Eh.jpg
> I wonder what it is...
> 
> ...



what did you order?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what did you order?



Looks like he got some glorious 7950 love from a generous benefactor.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> I was going to ask if the 4870 was stuck in the mail since 2008.
> 
> Now I realize the shipping box says MSI, the product box is ASUS, and the card is Gigabyte!?!?



well i got same style with a GTX480 from Zotac in a ASUS GTX770 box in a Gainward shipping box ...  

also  i am AMD side ... buuutttt since i have a X4 955 i was looking for a cheap X6 1090/1100T for my CHIVF i didnt find one ... duh so next upgrade is on the way with the post... still im trading a CHIVF with 8gb 1866/1600 and a X4 955 for ..... for..... 

a ASUS P6T-SE + Bloomfield i7-920 and 12gb 1600 im going in(sane?)tel  still 100$ for a mobo+cpu+12gb ... i could do worse ... heck i will lose SATA III for SATA II but noone of my drive are SATA III, oh except the OCZ SSD ... but i dont think this will be a problem  oh yes and USB2.0 only on  that board ... gaahhh i need a Sabertooth X58 no no.. im fine that will do nahahaha 

pics will follow once i get the stuff


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 19, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what did you order?



I ordered some Blue 3v LEDs...


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 20, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> Since today:



That shots reminds me of a game i used to play a long time ago, Maelstrom it was called. Buggy and awful game play, voice actors. But the idea behind it i thought was great and i used to play it allot.






One faction, the accession had buildings which could transform into a truck to move and back into different buildings. When you play in first person mode and look up at them it reminded me of that photo.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2013)

Had a box of cables delivered, figured I would do the white ones first....


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 20, 2013)

That looks great. Love your ram choice. I got today delivered four 8GB Platinum 2133MHz sticks and these seem to work fine at +2600MHz CL13. On ITX rig 

Also, received 3x 4770K + 3x Maximus VI Impact + 3x AX860i... too bad client builds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems like your delivery was much better than mine


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 20, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> Had a box of cables delivered, figured I would do the white ones first....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130920/DSC01373.jpg



You must paint the ram fins white now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> You must paint the ram fins white now.



not all that bad of an idea. May try that when I get some more time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 20, 2013)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> That looks great. Love your ram choice. I got today delivered four 8GB Platinum 2133MHz sticks and these seem to work fine at +2600MHz CL13. On ITX rig
> 
> Also, received 3x 4770K + 3x Maximus VI Impact + 3x AX860i... too bad client builds.



hope you have some airflow going over that memory of they will degrade due to heat.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> hope you have some airflow going over that memory of they will degrade due to heat.



You could say so. 







Always one step ahead. Cool like ice cube when I touch them


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 20, 2013)

A test bench is all fine and dandy but it really requires PPE*.  Ordered a custom built 'cover' for it.  Complete with mounting and space for side fan.

Unfortunately i had to glue the front piece myself (Tensol 12 glue sent by company) and this resulted in hairline fractures on the acrylic for some weird reason.

*Personal Protective Equipment if you don't do health and safety


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> A test bench is all fine and dandy but it really requires PPE*.  Ordered a custom built 'cover' for it.  Complete with mounting and space for side fan.
> 
> Unfortunately i had to glue the front piece myself (Tensol 12 glue sent by company) and this resulted in hairline fractures on the acrylic for some weird reason.
> 
> ...



wow!  i love the look of it! im inspired!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 21, 2013)

Done


----------



## Vario (Sep 21, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> A test bench is all fine and dandy but it really requires PPE*.  Ordered a custom built 'cover' for it.  Complete with mounting and space for side fan.
> 
> Unfortunately i had to glue the front piece myself (Tensol 12 glue sent by company) and this resulted in hairline fractures on the acrylic for some weird reason.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about running a test bench and just making some kind of box to fit over it like a normal PC.

First lets clean off some thermal paste


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2013)

Vario said:


> I've been thinking about running a test bench and just making some kind of box to fit over it like a normal PC.
> 
> First lets clean off some thermal paste
> http://i.imgur.com/LT7sNK6.jpg
> ...



Is the everclear for drinking while benching? If so, that is not a good idea.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2013)

wonderfull news ... the seller got it wrong the motherboard will not be a ASUS P6T SE but ...a


ASUS Rampage III Extreme wooooooohooohoooo! cant wait till i get my hand on those ... just too bad the 12gb ram is 1 kit 3x2gb corsair 1600 and 1 kit Patriot 1600 but i think if he sells it together that mean they work fine together  2nd concern is those ram have high heatspreader and the Macho hang above the 1st slot on a AM3 board i wonder on a 1366 ...


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 22, 2013)

Replaced an aged Hyper 212 with a TR Macho...I want to be a macho man, and it looks cool, but it doesn't seem to be better than the 212 by leaps and bounds. Also replaced all case fans with the Corsair SP120 high performance PWM's, which are serious air pumpers. Never going to retire this old Lancool case.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 22, 2013)

Zen_ said:


> Replaced an aged Hyper 212 with a TR Macho...I want to be a macho man, and it looks cool, but it doesn't seem to be better than the 212 by leaps and bounds. Also replaced all case fans with the Corsair SP120 high performance PWM's, which are serious air pumpers. Never going to retire this old Lancool case.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6vUOeLS.jpg


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 22, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


>



future generations will look back upon us and wonder...... that cpu cooler looks like it'll snap a board in time...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> future generations will look back upon us and wonder...... that cpu cooler looks like it'll snap a board in time...



not even close to do it... thermalright fixation are pretty good 

i use a HR-02 and a IFX14 (wich is a bit heavier than the macho) if everythings is done right then nothing can go wrong  unless you shake your case like a retard 

even a CM V10 is fine in a standard case 

gosh i love my HAF XB


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 22, 2013)

cleaned up, new tubes, new resovair, now im only running on destiled water
i disavice anti freeze! it creates a sandly like foam in the res


----------



## Zen_ (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree, the retainers TR uses are a little more complicated, but they are very secure and seem to do a good job spreading the load around to the back plate anchors. Thankfully on the Macho they have moved to threaded screws on the anchor plate, rather than the spring loaded system used on the Silver Arrow (possibly others) that allowed you to possibly use way too much mounting pressure.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 22, 2013)

been a while since i posted in here, my pc has had 2 or 3 cases since but i figured as it's is running without again atm i would share it with you 





still need to decide on a top coat of the bench top as that's just a flatted primer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> been a while since i posted in here, my pc has had 2 or 3 cases since but i figured as it's is running without again atm i would share it with you
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52533&stc=1&d=1379889931
> 
> still need to decide on a top coat of the bench top as that's just a flatted primer.



That cooler looks massive


----------



## vega22 (Sep 22, 2013)

it is yes xD

best £35 i ever spent on my pc that


----------



## Kast (Sep 23, 2013)

Decided to go small but powerful
4670K
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX760 4GB
2x4gb Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHz
H100i
HX650
OCZ Vertex 3 128GB
Toshiba 3tb 7200rpm drive


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 23, 2013)

Kast said:


> Decided to go small but powerful
> 4670K
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX760 4GB
> ...



Looks sweet! Best cable management ive seen in the Prodigy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2013)

tigger said:


> That cooler looks massive



IFX 14 from thermalright  i have one sitting in a box at home till i find something (i think i posted some pics of it in nostalgic hardware and even in that topic, yep http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2951813&postcount=1141)

i paid mine ~20eur (that remind me i got a Prolimatech MK-26 + 2 Noiseblocker Blackframe 140mm for 39eur and a reference Zotac GTX580... wating on the post delivery  )



marsey99 said:


> been a while since i posted in here, my pc has had 2 or 3 cases since but i figured as it's is running without again atm i would share it with you
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52533&stc=1&d=1379889931
> 
> still need to decide on a top coat of the bench top as that's just a flatted primer.



oh its a i7 Hotwell uh? Haswell i mean  under that IFX hummm if so i can use mine for my next i7-920 instead of the HR-02 Macho


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2013)

Some new fans to cool the GPUs down. It needed more air


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Sep 25, 2013)

is that lockable drive bay thermaltake device a hdd enclosure?

I might be needing on eif it is.

good job on the fans btw


----------



## ranviper (Sep 25, 2013)

Built a new rig since last I posted. Specs in sig.


----------



## Vario (Sep 25, 2013)

Corsair's removable colored ring gimmick has sure netted them some amazing profits for basically a rebadged light weight 120mmx25mm server fan LOL 

I'm jus foolin with you guys with them it just seems like they are selling like hotcakes.




(as for me I run all server fans, all undervolted, except for a couple cougars.)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> is that lockable drive bay thermaltake device a hdd enclosure?
> 
> I might be needing on eif it is.
> 
> good job on the fans btw



Thanks and yes its a 

Thermaltake N0023SN  HDD Accessory - Newegg.com


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2013)

my HAF-XB


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2013)

ooh i have an S4 now, i need to try taking photos with its camera


not bad for a low light shot, and compressed by TPU.org

looking forward to some daylight shots


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 26, 2013)

recieved the Rampage 1 day after the P6T and the i7-920

one thing bug me : the northbridge heatsink is big and has a little fan on it, i never seen that on pics of the card itself, consequences : i cant use the HR-02 or the 1st PcieX 16 slot 

her we have the temporary mounting : GTX580 with the MK-26 on 2nd slot and a flimsy Hyper TX3 EVO on the i7




and here is one pics of the mobo on PCworld.fr the NB HS is way lower and doesnt have a fan, i wonder if its removable.




 some other pics where we can see the little fan (also the ROG logo iluminated red is aweshum)









2 Noiseblocker BlackSilent 1200 GPU went from 48c idle to 28-30c idle i kept the HS plate on VRM and RAM mostly because the seller ruined all the ram and vrm HS inclued with the MK-26
full load in game it stay at 58c max but the NB fans arent PWM





now if the NB HS isnt removable i might get a H80i for the CPU and use 2 TY-141 pwm for the MK-26 need to work around xD

1st intel setup since the Sony VAIO VG21-N Core 2 Duo i had many years ago 

i noticed something else : the 1st pics isnt the same layout : 3 molex 1 at the bottom 2 near the NB and the 24pin is above  the PcieX switch and start/reset button.
this pics is the layout i have and it doesnt have also the NB HS with fan 





Google is my friend ... the NB HS is removable 




good news ... i cant stand to use a Push pin HS


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ooh i have an S4 now, i need to try taking photos with its camera
> 
> 
> not bad for a low light shot, and compressed by TPU.org
> ...



i see someone else got the HotS Collector's Ed.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2013)

I love filters


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I love filters
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130927/Capture001699.jpg



wow  dusty!

ok i will go Rampage Macho but the 1st ram slot is a bit closer than on the P6T SE




4.01ghz on that i7-920 atm

and im happy i recieved at last my 2nd TY-147








4.1ghz on the phenom II X4 955

Double the R.O.G double the fun!




this is the final step on both rigs, to im sad that the seller didnt inclued the original NB HS but only the tower-fan one and the Bluetooth RC module was missing, i guess i can find one cheap on Ebay, at 100$ i have no right to complain, eh?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 28, 2013)

A little update:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A little update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130928/IMG_6210.jpg



Neat!


----------



## vega22 (Sep 28, 2013)

i was just going thru the thread looking at some of the older images and how things have changed and not at the same time.

anyway i found an old post of mine :rofl:

she aint 2 any more and knows what she can and can't play with these days 



marsey99 said:


> i have a 2 year old daughter so its always locked away in the case sry
> 
> would love to have it on one of these open bench case things tho.





marsey99 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52533&stc=1&d=1379889931


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A little update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130928/IMG_6210.jpg



That is just gorgeous my friend.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A little update:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130928/IMG_6210.jpg



That is super sparkling clean, but I don't think I have ever seen a more crowded looking 800D


----------



## Jetster (Oct 2, 2013)

HTPC Dual Graphics A8 5600K + 6670






3Dmark 11 scores went from P1228 to P2110 

Weird thing is it runs way cooler than I thought it would CPU 49c  4.0 Ghz Prime.  GPU 64c I even double check the temps by touching it. The chipset is hotter


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

My latest cruncher build 





*the AX1200 is temporary until the Seasonic M12 750w comes back from RMA


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2013)

Norton said:


> My latest cruncher build
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131001/Linux01.jpg
> 
> **the AX1200 is temporary until the Seasonic M12 750w comes back from RMA*



I was gonna say that it seemed like a bit of overkill


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I was gonna say that it seemed like a bit of overkill



JUST a little bit 

That's only one I had available when the other one crapped out.....


----------



## Jetster (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2013)

almost bought a 5770 for my HTPC, but then realised i never use it so its kinda pointless


----------



## Jetster (Oct 2, 2013)

I just played Dirt 3 on it. Low settings. Its getting hot now lol Really it was fine without the 6670 Ill probably take it out later. I just wanted to try Dual Graphics sense I had the card

I took the 6670 out. Too glitchy. Its still plays dirt 3 on ultra low


----------



## Vario (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally got my ITX rig 24/7 overclocked stable, optimal settings for optimal temps and voltages so this thing can last forever without having to take it apart other then to clean it for dust.  Time to finish the wood work, heres the naked computer.

















Before disassembly: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The wood adds a solid inch of space to each dimension, its much smaller naked...* _ (thats what she said LOL)_


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2013)

finally had time to add the red wiring for the AX1200


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2013)

Bought a Define R2 at 30euros yesterday


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> finally had time to add the red wiring for the AX1200
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131002/DSC01740.jpg



Will you sleeve mine if I mail it to ya
Looks nice. Good job


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Will you sleeve mine if I mail it to ya
> Looks nice. Good job



The red kit there and the white kit from a couple pages back are both Corsair made kits. 
http://www.corsair.com/us/power-sup...ved-dc-cable-kit-type-3-generation-2-red.html


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 4, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> my HAF-XB
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/100.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/01.jpg



I was sooo close to buying this the other day... instead I went with the Ultra Defender II

it was 20 USD cheaper and fit the side stand built into my desk for the computer. I was really thinking about getting the CM though.

I also finally got a SATA DVD drive and a controller card to go with it.

working on transferring pics, will upload in a bit

The new Opti






the controller card





a box





time to put stuff in it





Sorry its not a step by step... but here's an overview shot





CPU area, I've had that cooler for a couple years now and no issues, had to run the SATA cable around it.





Yep... still have some PATA devices. Due to cable lengths i've had to arrange them this way. I'll get a bay converter for the hard drive later.





Most of my storage capacity, some cable routing on the left.





Cable routing and connections for the hard drive cage





there's a 2.5in hard drive in there somewhere. 250gb.





Last min. 80mm fan add-on.





Front done.





















^my quality assurance team

and how it looks in its now home...






Grand total was about $100

Oh almost forgot... total drive count now...






Ok... NOW i'm done lol


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 4, 2013)

Extremely overkill for my setup (1680x1050 60Hz) but at the current prices, who could resist?


EDIT: wow, this card is great. 15w less at idle than my old 6950.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 4, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131004/Silvester.jpg
> 
> ^my quality assurance team



Nice of kitty to put on a tuxedo.


----------



## ST.Viper (Oct 4, 2013)

> Ok... NOW i'm done lol



You got the point for those hdd names.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 4, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Extremely overkill for my setup (1680x1050 60Hz)



You can always rationalize overkill, for example: on that screen, with v-sync turned on, that card will never get noisy


----------



## Vario (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol i went a similar 7970 overkill, onlu regret is voltage locked on mine


----------



## d1nky (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/2013-10-0612.47.42.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131006/2013-10-0612.49.31.jpg


Looks great!
White LED's on the block, and gpu blocks with the white monsoon fittings. Then 10/10


----------



## d1nky (Oct 6, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Looks great!
> White LED's on the block, and gpu blocks with the white monsoon fittings. Then 10/10



my plans were to block a 7970/7950, small res next to gpus, refit it all with white hose, black monsoons, angled fittings etc

but I haven't got time anymore and plan to sell this and build a small 3770/R9 xfire rig (maybe modded)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 6, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my plans were to block a 7970/7950, small res next to gpus, refit it all with white hose, black monsoons, angled fittings etc
> 
> but I haven't got time anymore and plan to sell this and build a small 3770/R9 xfire rig (maybe modded)


Modded and small = fun
Support your UK brethren, get some Mayhems coolant.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 6, 2013)

*still tinkering....*

A computer is never finished...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 7, 2013)

*Future SteamBox / 290X rig*

I've had this HAF XB case in a closet for over 6 months now, and I decided to use it for a rig that will have a dual boot SteamOS/Win8 and hopefully an AMD R9 290X once it's released, I gutted my Titan rig and decided to move the 4770K to this future rig along with the MSI GD65 board:






I have my little helper taking care of removing screws from my old rigs:






SLI GTX 680s will act as place holder until AMD releases the 290X:






The rig is running and waiting for the beta release of SteamOS once it becomes available:






The HAF XB is an awesome case, lots of room, amazing airflow and the fact that pretty much every panel can be removed, makes it lots of fun to build a very powerful rig:






My main rig will keep the WC Titans along with the 3930K and my old game room PC with the 2600K and SLI 680s will go to my bedroom, once I get my hands on the R9 290X I'll replace the two other 680s.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 7, 2013)

nice rigs bro. I am loving those 680's.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 7, 2013)

now now thats a joke ... i found a Asus GTX580 Matrix Platinum 1.5 for 130$, i guess i will SLI it with my other 580 or try to resell the 580+MK-26 and get a 2nd Matrix i really think a dual Matrix setup would look plain awesome in my HAF XB tho i would need to change my PSU :shadedshu i dont think a 700w 80+Gold can handle a dual Matrix + the 1366 setup

i went to drop some old junk i dont use (SSF DC7700 and DC7100 cases)and another joke took place: i found a nice i5-2400 in a wrecked pc in the local dump, seems to be ok




and i have a ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 on the way (70$ near new state) to test it.
either i am lucky as hell today, if it works, or just half doomed if it doesnt

humpf ... now i can, if the windows instalation get well and the cpu i found works, use it as it is in place of my AM3 setup or find a "cheap" i7-3770(K) and replace my 1366 setup (even if i would have some bitter feelings of using a ROG card on a ASRock mobo and not on my Rampage III)

oh and for overkill i have a little surprise, i went a bit overboard and wanted to try something with the AM2+ setup 




yesh thats right IFX-14 double TY-147 in a mATX setup the door close without problem 




1260rpm for the TY-147 and 800rpm for the coolink SWIF on the back and its pretty much silent


----------



## Vario (Oct 7, 2013)

i5 2400 can clock up to 3.5 4 cores 3.8 turbo with a z motherboard, did it to my friend's the other day with a nice offset undervolt.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2013)

Vario said:


> i5 2400 can clock up to 3.5 4 cores 3.8 turbo with a z motherboard, did it to my friend's the other day with a nice offset undervolt.



well i will see that soon(tm), i recieved the ASRock Z77 Ex 4 gosh i remove my previous comment ... its not near new... its new original boxe all accessory inclued (inclusive the SLI bridge wich i think will be a bit short  ) no dust no trace of anything on it, the previous owner say he need to sell it to get a more adapted mobo: the coloring wasnt fitting the look of his pc and he wanted a "red-black" mobo ahaha so that simple thing is the cause of a near 50% reduction, even the IO shield is still sealed.













hum ... i guess this will be the base for my next build either in the HAF XB in place of the 1366 setup who will be thrown into the WCG bloody pit of computational computerized computing or in a new case ... tomorrow i recieve my Matrix ... still, my Etailer cant deliver the ram i ordered before next week (no ETA i hate that!) fundays of work to come


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2013)

After the long winded RMA of nightmares, I got a nice surprise. Gigabyte replaced my Reference 780 with a Windforce X3 OC model!
Also, my PC(shoebox) atm.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2013)

My i5 Lappy @ da Blackdog Cafe


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2013)

Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131008/pcatmsm.jpg
> My i5 Lappy @ da Blackdog Cafe



Nice ambiance there. The view out of the windows is great.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 9, 2013)

These pics arrive today to my inbox, that pc was built for my brother at the company where he works.
It'll be used for 3D rendering (sketchup + vray)

2x Opteron 6272 (2.1GHz 16cores)
Asus KGPE-D16
4x8GB ram (unknown specs)
Quadro K4000
Corsair AX-850
NZXT Phantom
hard drive (unknown specs)































C/m leaves much to be desired but I didn't build it.
Can't deny c/m seems to be tricky/annoying due to mobo size (form factor EEB 12"x13").
When given the opportunity, I will go over there to take some pictures that do justice to that little moster.-

I`d like to see 32 cores running cinebench.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice ambiance there. The view out of the windows is great.



thats a totaly right fact!!!

also happy time: i got a 2nd GTX580 Matrix and found a buyer for my Zotac, oh boy i cant wait till i get my hand on all the hardware, and start to do what i love the most: assembling rigs ... 


Matrix SLI, Neo here i come! (whaaattt a gpu dont dodge bullets in slowmotion? all those years of hope and now a sade truth ruin it all...  )


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131009/DSCF0001.jpg



Is that a Compaq Evo?
I havent seen one of those in like, 8 years. Those things used DDR PC1 RAM!


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> Yes it is and it's surprisingly fast for a P4 socket 478. It's almost maxed out considering that the max cpu you could put was a 3.2-533mhz. The hard drive even older is almost new, really silent and is the quickest mode ever made for an IDE I think 7200RPM 2M cache Ultra-ATA.
> 
> Windows XP goes quick on it and Google Chrome make it even better.



Friend of mine in Hungary still uses a P4 478 to play TF2 xD


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 9, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice ambiance there. The view out of the windows is great.





GreiverBlade said:


> thats a totaly right fact!!!



Thanks guys! In, what seems like, another life I was a honor roll photography student. Although I would not liken this to any of my assignments, the eye for artistic lingers. Despite a life full of chaos and stress that clouds my concentration on such endeavors.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 9, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Thanks guys! In, what seems like, another life I was a honor roll photography student. Although I would not liken this to any of my assignments, the eye for artistic lingers. Despite a life full of chaos and stress that clouds my concentration on such endeavors.



What they mean is your screen is *awfully* glossy. At least, that's my interpretation.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 9, 2013)

Coming next: watercooling


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 9, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> http://i57.servimg.com/u/f57/12/18/02/90/wc_810.jpg
> 
> Coming next: watercooling



I've been wanting to watercool my 7970s with those blocks, but didn't know how they would look together, how they link together when that close, and how they perform compared to, say, an EK FC block or a Heatkiller FC block.
Waiting on results.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 9, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I've been wanting to watercool my 7970s with those blocks, but didn't know how they would look together, how they link together when that close, and how they perform compared to, say, an EK FC block or a Heatkiller FC block.
> Waiting on results.



To link together the blocks I'll use 2 crossfire bridges 











For performance http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165761


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 9, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> To link together the blocks I'll use 2 crossfire bridges
> 
> http://www.swiftech.org/images/products/KOMOD HD7970/Crossfire4X.jpg
> 
> ...



Those bridges are teh awesomz.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have all necessary for 2, 3 or 4 graphic cards


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 10, 2013)

My 7970 should be delivered today. but for some odd reason the seller didnt deliver it at work, but at home. where there was nobody. so Its gonna be tomorrow. ill post some pics 

EDIT: as im typing it, IT JUST GOT DELIVERED. XD. normally it would be tomorrow.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 10, 2013)

1st Matrix recieved, huuuuge box lovin! waiting on the second and the ram 

"post holder"


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> What they mean is your screen is *awfully* glossy. At least, that's my interpretation.



I shot this with a delayed flash, to get the reflection, then to light the computer with a soft flash.

The screen is not glossy. It is a bit dirty though.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 11, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131009/DSCF0001.jpg
> 
> Bottom left my main rig in my specs and a HI-FI VHS as a support.
> 
> ...



Inside the Compaq Evo. Added a fan that blow air outside through a pci slot, a pci USB 2.0 card and for the inside port I added a Kingston 8gigs for backing up the drivers, softwares and others for when I format the whole computer. Also the psu fan was noisy so I did put an Antec 80mm fan.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/21exqc2.jpg



You finally got an upgrade! Kudos!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 12, 2013)

tigger said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/21exqc2.jpg



I have that PSU, except they put my sticker on screwy and so I took it off


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2013)

With the FM2 the stock cooler is a little loud. I looked and looked for an aftermarket cooler and the two that I liked were $50 so I looked threw my junk and found the Zalman Heatsink I use to test boards. The fan and mounting hardware is gone but I think it will fit. So after measuring I e mailed Zalman and ordered a new fan and hardware $9 shipped. 

First a vinegar and salt bath






Then new hardware
















Ok its not fitting over the memory soooo











Now the memory gets cooled from both directions 






GPU /CPU temp was 70c / 56c with the fan at 8. Now 53c / 38c  With the fan at 1..... Furmark under load 

The PSU is now the loudest thing


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

last build still in a HAF XB moving to a more "modern" setup as i've said some post above.




ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 i5-2400 8gb Gskill ARES 2133 Asus Matrix GTX580 Platinum (a 2nd will come later this week) 




a little(huge) bit of dust as usual when i mount a rig but hey the i5-2400 i found in a dump run as fine as if it was new. also i hate ASRock for doing narrower ATX board 




i tested my InWin 700w 80+gold PSU in SLI mode (Matrix+Zotac 580) it handle it pretty well at 881/1002(4008) i guess dual Matrix will not be a problem.

now, works to come: i have a spare H80 i think to use it instead of the HR02 (while waiting till i have all the pieces for a custom loop, planning on a CPU loop but not GPU), on the CPU upgrade side i have in mind a i7-3770K (or a non K) still a non K i doubt the price lowering would be worth it, also i came across a Xeon E3-1275V2 at a price of 199chf atm, the Z77E4 is compatible with (does Xeon can run without ECC memory?) iirc a E3-1230 is a i7-3770(minus the useless IGP) equivalent, tho Xeon are barely overclockable. 

the question is should i try to find a i7-3770K or should i go for that E3-1275V2, if i can get it at a lower price than a i7-3770(non K) overclockability is not essential (hence the initial dilemma over a i7-3770K or 3770)


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> last build still in a HAF XB moving to a more "modern" setup as i've said some post above.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131014/IMG_1025.jpg
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 i5-2400 8gb Gskill ARES 2133 Asus Matrix GTX580 Platinum (a 2nd will come later this week)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131014/IMG_1029.jpg
> ...



I would say either the 3770K or the Xeon. The price difference between the 3770 and 3770K is so small that you may as well go with the K version to allow a bit of tweaking. On the other hand, the Xeon is pretty nice, can be run with non-ECC memory, is essentially a 3770 without the IGP you wouldn't use, is pretty cheap, and, being a Xeon, will run 100% load 24/7 without a hiccup. Its base clock is also 100MHz higher than a 3770, just like the 3770K.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I would say either the 3770K or the Xeon. The price difference between the 3770 and 3770K is so small that you may as well go with the K version to allow a bit of tweaking. On the other hand, the Xeon is pretty nice, can be run with non-ECC memory, is essentially a 3770 without the IGP you wouldn't use, is pretty cheap, and, being a Xeon, will run 100% load 24/7 without a hiccup. Its base clock is also 100MHz higher than a 3770, just like the 3770K.



well the price difference where i live is 30chf between a K and non K and the Xeon i saw is 30-40chf ~ more than a 3770K i would be lucky if no one spot this auction and get it at 199chf

Edit: E3-1275V2 has a IGP
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/422/Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770_vs_Intel_Xeon_E3-1275_v2.html still its a i7-3770 with i7-3770K base frequencies


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the price difference where i live is 30chf between a K and non K and* the Xeon i saw is 30-40chf ~ more than a 3770K* i would be lucky if no one spot this auction and get it at 199chf
> 
> Edit: E3-1275V2 has a IGP
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/422/Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770_vs_Intel_Xeon_E3-1275_v2.html still its a i7-3770 with i7-3770K base frequencies



Wait, the 3770K is cheaper than the Xeon? Just get the 3770K and call it a day.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Wait, the 3770K is cheaper than the Xeon? Just get the 3770K and call it a day.



but what if i could get that Xeon for 199chf (+9chf shipping) instead of 339-349chf the 3770K

edit: i said the Xeon is 379-389chf where i live new and from a etailer, the one i say i spoted is 199chf in a auction


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> but what if i could get that Xeon for 199chf (+9chf shipping) instead of 339-349chf the 3770K
> 
> edit: i said the Xeon is 379-389chf where i live new and from a etailer, the one i say i spoted is 199chf in a auction



That clarifies it.
If you can score the Xeon for that price, get that. Otherwise... I dunno. That's a huge price gap.


----------



## torgoth (Oct 14, 2013)

to clarify the IGP thing 123X - 
x = 0- no IGP;
5 - has an IGP.
my 1230v2 works like a champ! if you dont overclock I'd say go for it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

do i have the right to say WTF???





look at the multiplier... i thought non K cpu are locked ... so the max multi on a i5-2400 should be 31x no?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 14, 2013)

Turbo mode?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2013)

nope fixed multi by aXtu and shown in post as 3.5ghz I5-2400

previously CPU-Z stated multi 16-31 under the same condition before i tried to up the multi a bit more in aXtu a reboot and the post + bios showed 3.5ghz as stated above

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core i5-2400 CM8062300834106.html max multi should be 31 normal mode and turbo goes to 34 on 1 core here i get max multi 35

i guess thats a glitch running a unigine valley bench the result show 3100mhz while CPU-Z show 3500mhz and Open Hardware Monitor show 3500mhz on all 4 cores

UPDATE.














little specialty the corsair is a H70, same as a H80 it seems, thicker 48mm rad dual fan setup just the waterblock/pump is different so i went to ditch the overnoisy 120mm corsair fan and used a Bitfenix Spectre Pro and a Ty-147 (both at 1200-1300rpm) way less noisy still im  not sure its a good idea due to the CFM variance between those two, but it do the job perfectly atm, special point: the TY-147 is on the outside of the case.




will need to de dust the rig once im done testing.












ofc the 1st matrix on the right gets way more hot than the one on the left
i doubt it would help but i did something like that (cant use it with the TY-147 in place  )









indeed i could use a 200mm top in extraction but with the H70 its even worse than what i got with the H60 previously


----------



## Vario (Oct 17, 2013)

I roll 4 deep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DDR3 1866 9-9-9-24 1t @1.39v baby

stupid sagging video card.. 18 AWG speaker wire for the win!


----------



## khemist (Oct 17, 2013)

Got a new GPU/CPU block and backplate.





GPU block on, will get the cpu block on over the weekend.

Have still to change tubing, fit top rad, install fan grills and make it look nice in general.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2013)

yeeeeehaaawww got it!




213chf delivery inclusive (since new and boxed, opened but not installed) im pretty happy ... 76chf less than a i7-3770 and even without OC i think it will do just fine in place of my i5-2400 and also reduce the watts   happy time (now i have to find something to kill time till next thuesday/wednesday...  )




currently : ALL TO THE MAX (no Vsync obviously) TressFX on a NV build huahahaharf


----------



## Vario (Oct 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> yeeeeehaaawww got it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/intel-xeon-e3-1275v2-3-5ghz-lga-1155.jpg
> 213chf delivery inclusive (since new and boxed, opened but not installed) im pretty happy ... 76chf less than a i7-3770 and even without OC i think it will do just fine in place of my i5-2400 and also reduce the watts   happy time (now i have to find something to kill time till next thuesday/wednesday...  )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/Clipboard01.jpg
> currently : ALL TO THE MAX (no Vsync obviously) TressFX on a NV build huahahaharf



My 1230 undervolted really well, I think I did -.160.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 18, 2013)

New gfx card and new 2133mhz sticks stuck in yesterday


----------



## CheezusCrust (Oct 18, 2013)

Holy image sizes.







*System Specs*
*CPU:* i5-4670k @4.6GHz
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D14 w/ low voltage adapters
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z87X-OC
*RAM:* 4x8GB(32GB) Kingston HyperX 1600MHz
*GPUs:* 2x GTX 670's in SLI
*Soundcard:* ASUS Xonar Essence STX
*PSU:* XFX ProSeries 750w
*Storage* 256GB Crucial M4 & Kingston HyperX 3K 128GB
*OS:* Windows 8 Pro






*Peripherals*


 Monitors
Achieva Shimian 2560x1440 
2x ASUS MW221U 1680x1050
Samsung S22B 1920x1080

*Keyboards:* QPAD MK-85 w/MX Blue & CM Storm Quickfire Rapid w/MX Red
*Mouse:* Gigabyte M6900
*Microphone:* Blue Snowball
*Headphones:* AKG 701
*Speakers:* Generic Logitech speakers


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 18, 2013)

I detect Fire Hazard in this electrical setup!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

he can douse it with the mountain dew XD


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> he can douse it with the mountain dew XD



What the meaning of that? I guess we don't have the same ads in your place and mine.


----------



## CheezusCrust (Oct 18, 2013)

Na, don't worry. The power socket extenders (However you may call them) are divided between 4 different outlets.  The speakers & monitors automatically get their power cut off when the computer is off.


----------



## Vario (Oct 18, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> What the meaning of that? I guess we don't have the same ads in your place and mine.



firemarshall bill!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> What the meaning of that? I guess we don't have the same ads in your place and mine.



mountain dew is a soda... sodas contail co2 and are an excellent fire extinguisher 

non electrical and non oil fires.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2013)

Asus Matrix GTX580 Platinum are some HOT b**ches ... IDLE 28c for the left and 68c for the right ... i thought "OH SH**" no good no good a bit of checking my monitoring soft (Open Hardware Monitor) i noticed the master 580 was running at full clock wich was odd until i tried to run the setup on 1 screen ... well now both goes 51/135 and temps are 28/38 also on benchies the temp are lower with only 1 24" hell i didnt know running a multi monitor setup could affect temps ... 

before highest temps were 68/98 now 68/78-85max  in a full setting unigine (Valley or Heaven) strange ... luckly in regular gaming temps are a tad lower.

i have near no space between slots and the right one (top one if it was in a "normal" tower) will allways be higher in temps unless i go for a waterloop still i read in many SLI review that temps under 30c are really good and under 40 are mostly ok

i guess i will test some different fan setup actually trying 2x140mm 1200rpm Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro, improving the Airflow in my HAF XB should be my next priority (i dont mind the noise  my music cover it, even 100% fan button "On" with the matrix is not a nuisance)

im still quite happy with my rig ... and as long as the cards doesn't throttle down its ok i guess


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 18, 2013)

Vario said:


> I roll 4 deep http://i.imgur.com/dc2mU94.jpg
> 
> DDR3 1866 9-9-9-24 1t @1.39v baby
> 
> ...


I love that RAM. I had considered upgrading to some TridentX 2400 sticks, but I figured "why bother?"
If you put the work in, those should hit 2400 1T with ≤ 1.5VDIMM, and I have seen people hit 2666 stable on them(with a bit more voltage, obviously). Alas, my IMC tops out around 2520-2550, so I haven't pushed them much past 2400.


GreiverBlade said:


> yeeeeehaaawww got it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/intel-xeon-e3-1275v2-3-5ghz-lga-1155.jpg
> 213chf delivery inclusive (since new and boxed, opened but not installed) im pretty happy ... 76chf less than a i7-3770 and even without OC i think it will do just fine in place of my i5-2400 and also reduce the watts   happy time (now i have to find something to kill time till next thuesday/wednesday...  )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131017/Clipboard01.jpg
> currently : ALL TO THE MAX (no Vsync obviously) TressFX on a NV build huahahaharf


Nice! I take it you're pleased with it, then?


Kovoet said:


> [url]http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7917/bmeh.jpg[/URL]
> 
> New gfx card and new 2133mhz sticks stuck in yesterday


Nice looking system! I like the look of those sticks of RAM, especially compared to my midget sticks, lol.


CheezusCrust said:


> Holy image sizes.
> /snip


Watch out for that turret to the left! She may apologize afterward, but she'll still shred you to bits with gunfire!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice! I take it you're pleased with it, then?



not now as i said i have to find some way to kill time till next thuesday/wednesday as i will pay monday and pray for the seller to send it asap


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 18, 2013)

for about 2 hours:


----------



## Vario (Oct 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I love that RAM. I had considered upgrading to some TridentX 2400 sticks, but I figured "why bother?"
> If you put the work in, those should hit 2400 1T with ≤ 1.5VDIMM, and I have seen people hit 2666 stable on them(with a bit more voltage, obviously). Alas, my IMC tops out around 2520-2550, so I haven't pushed them much past 2400



I can get to 2133 C9 1T with the Z77E (ITX).  Had trouble getting past 2000 mhz c10 1t with the gigabyte ud3h until I talked to some guys on tweaktown (stasio) who hinted that the memory is supported but needs to be tweaked in the secondary and tertiary to get it overclocked.  I figured it out but you know 1866 c9 is pretty good for a 4x4, I don't want to stress my IMC with more VTT or VIMC so I'll just stick with this   I own 7 sticks now muahahaha I am scouring ebay for budget sticks, I got one of these green 30nm for only $23 shipped!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 19, 2013)

any1 rocking titan's here?

sry. forgot to post pics. bleep 

edit: next weekend I am building a new PC so pics are on their way. Lol don wan to po an1 mods.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture029.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture030.jpg



looks good but the a series sticker on the front isnt fitting in with your system spec's , what gives


----------



## Vario (Oct 19, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture029.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture030.jpg



Can that fit full size card or just half height?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2013)

Vario said:


> Can that fit full size card or just half height?



Full size GPU

And its Micro ATX 

Silverstone Granada GD05


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> looks good but the a series sticker on the front isnt fitting in with your system spec's , what gives



I forgot to change it. I just changed platforms   Done


----------



## Vario (Oct 19, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I forgot to change it. I just changed platforms   Done



Looks like a good case.  I was researching cases and ended up with a elite 120 that I reskinned with .66" pine


----------



## Kast (Oct 19, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture029.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/Capture030.jpg



I like...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2013)

Kast said:


> I like...
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/022_zpsbfd0e841.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/021_zpsd94c805e.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/005_zps558310fd.jpg[/URL]



Node 605 i had a Node 304 i kinda like the look of that serie.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2013)

Kast said:


> I like...
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/022_zpsbfd0e841.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/021_zpsd94c805e.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x428/Kast87/005_zps558310fd.jpg[/URL]



I saw that case on sale the other day. Its a nice case. Its just slightly bigger and will hold a full ATX board. Very cool


----------



## Knight091 (Oct 20, 2013)

O dear God......this computer case is great......ya...wish I thought of it when modding my computer.... My be next time when I build a computer....


----------



## CheezusCrust (Oct 21, 2013)

Kast said:


> I like...
> *Fractal Design Node 605*



Another FD user, awesome! I still use my Node 605 for my storage server.


----------



## ibay190 (Oct 21, 2013)

*IKUO190 RIG*

Finally update it, for cable management, this is midlle end build with old cpu, maybe not as good as your rig.. but enjoy it.. 



Spoiler: Spec



- AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2ghz
- Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
- Cooler Master Hyper 212X (1 fan)
- MSI GTX 650 ti Boost Twin Frozr 2GB GDDR5
- GSKILL Ripjaws PC 12800 2 x 4GB (8GB)
- WD Cavlar Blue 1 TB
- WD Cavlar Blue 500 GB
- Enermax NAXN 550-B 82+ Bronze
- Azza Toledo 301





Spoiler: RIG












































Spoiler: Validasi























Spoiler: instagram


----------



## CheezusCrust (Oct 21, 2013)

How do you sit? Looks like there's barely any legroom D:


----------



## SaiZo (Oct 21, 2013)

*My system..*

...was updated with this card.

First picture the card (originally from an Alienware system).
Second picture - installed in system.
Third picture, comes with a handy support.

Preparing to remove the thermal paste/pad that is already there with some Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2013)

recieved the E3 is in place and running most fine and the i5 sit on my cpu collection in the little plastic blister of the E3, even more happy the E3 was still factory sealed 

next step: waiting on my etailer to resupply Gskill ARES 2x4gb kit


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 21, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> recieved the E3 is in place and running most fine and the i5 sit on my cpu collection in the little plastic blister of the E3, even more happy the E3 was still factory sealed
> 
> next step: waiting on my etailer to resupply Gskill ARES 2x4gb kit
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131021/Xeon.jpg



Question: Since that chip has turbo, is it possible to increase the multi to the max turbo clock for all cores and get a slight oc on it?
Otherwise, it looks awesome. Low VID, low temps, Xeon reliability, all on a 4c/8t chip.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Question: Since that chip has turbo, is it possible to increase the multi to the max turbo clock for all cores and get a slight oc on it?
> Otherwise, it looks awesome. Low VID, low temps, Xeon reliability, all on a 4c/8t chip.



all cores report to run at 3900mhz (instead of 1-2 cores max as stated by intel) set in the bios, 

and i also got it running at 4134mhz turbo (39x106) reporting 3922 average speed (37x106) and reported in the pos and bios as 4028mhz (38x106) no BSOD temp not much higher, not planning to fiddle much with it atm 3.5-3.9 is enough at my taste.

atm i get 26c average idle and 45c-50c load (unigine heaven and valley) also i did a little upgrade on my HAF XB since i cant use a 200mm top due to the H70 size i screwed a TY-147 140mm just above the Matrixs welll now my temps are 65c/69c lowest and 68c/78c highest ... god i love that case ...

just now in idle my gpu sit at 28c/33c 

also who said H70 are obsolet xD they perform same as H80 and near H100 (ok not the i serie ) still a good double thickness AIO CWC
and i have to add that i prefere widely the round Asetek waterblock/pump than the news one on H80 or H80i ahahah


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 21, 2013)

I lied about never getting a new case...combo of shellshockers and BF4 excitement got to me 

The R4 is a very pleasant and well designed case...and remember to install your I/O shield.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 22, 2013)

My PC ATM


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2013)

I tidied mine up a bit.





Can see my idle temps on there too


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

my pc atm *laptop* (will upload pics after install updates)

now this is a funny one
i went to the dump to drop some wrecked/unused/disabled stuff and i found a ACER 5735Z in a perfect condition, just the HDD RAM and CPU missing (along with some screw ... funny so do i...)

i went home with my new finding and searched thru my wonderbox i found a matching cpu (core2duo T3200 2.0ghz) 2x2 gb SO-DIMM and put my win 7 64 pro 2.5 160gb WD HDD it started (it was a Phenom II X4 955 previously) started just fine, its updating drivers atm (doing a safemode restart and removing all AMD related drivers

specs ACER 5735Z
Core2duo T3200 2.0ghz 1m L2 667Mhz FSB
4gb DDR2
4500M 1244mb shared
15.6" hd ACER Cinecrystal LCD screen
ACER Nplify 802.1 b/g/Draft-N Wlan
DVDRW multi-DL

formerly a 250gb HDD and under Vista 64 (license still on it)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> my pc atm *laptop* (will upload pics after install updates)
> 
> now this is a funny one
> i went to the dump to drop some wrecked/unused/disabled stuff and i found a ACER 5735Z in a perfect condition, just the HDD RAM and CPU missing (along with some screw ... funny so do i...)
> ...



Nice, I love skip diving, and can't go past one without having a look


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

my only concerne atm since ACER support site offer only win XP 32/64 Vista 32/64 drivers will Vista 64 drivers works with Win7  i guess i just try and report once done (damne my camera battery are empty)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> my only concerne atm since ACER support site offer only win XP 32/64 Vista 32/64 drivers will Vista 64 drivers works with Win7  i guess i just try and report once done (damne my camera battery are empty)



You should be able to force them. Download the right bit version to the folder try to install. If it says not compatible then open Device Manager right click and update drive and point to the folder


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice, I love skip diving, and can't go past one without having a look



Same here. It's surprising what people throw out.


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine is not that fancy inside.. I will have to do some more reordering, also not the best screens (1.2mpixel phone photo)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> Mine is not that fancy inside, will have to do some more reordering, also not the best screens
> 
> 
> [url]http://abload.de/thumb/fotografija0314lkxy5.jpg[/url] [url]http://abload.de/thumb/fotografija031526yzk.jpg[/url] [url]http://abload.de/thumb/fotografija0318m3ycd.jpg[/url] [url]http://abload.de/thumb/fotografija03645sxi9.jpg[/url] [url]http://abload.de/thumb/front6gykp.png[/url]



That H90 pump/block looks exatly like the one on my H55.

Nice enough rig.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

tigger said:


> That H90 pump/block looks exatly like the one on my H55.
> 
> Nice enough rig.



So does my H70 pump/block (i prefere the round ones  ) also the H70 one is a bit more bling bling oooohhhh shiny! 

seconded for the "nice rig" !


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> So does my H70 pump/block (i prefere the round ones  ) also the H70 one is a bit more bling bling oooohhhh shiny!



Never really been a fan of the round pump/block. The ThermalTake Water 2.0 series used the same ones. I did like the fact that the pump could be aligned with the mounting bracket in different orientations, but i _didn't_ like the mounting brackets themselves. Too easy to bend, and once you bend it even slightly, it's useless. Not to mention the plastic backplate that flexes like hell...
The Corsair i series, however: love it! The bracket and backplate are metal and actually put up with the stress put on them from mounting more than two or three times. I can deal with a square block/pump that can only be mounted in four orientations but be re-mounted as much as you want, as well as having a built-in fan controller.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Never really been a fan of the round pump/block. The ThermalTake Water 2.0 series used the same ones. I did like the fact that the pump could be aligned with the mounting bracket in different orientations, but i _didn't_ like the mounting brackets themselves. Too easy to bend, and once you bend it even slightly, it's useless. Not to mention the plastic backplate that flexes like hell...
> The Corsair i series, however: love it! The bracket and backplate are metal and actually put up with the stress put on them from mounting more than two or three times. I can deal with a square block/pump that can only be mounted in four orientations but be re-mounted as much as you want, as well as having a built-in fan controller.



The bracket on my h55 is metal, did it use to be plastic? The back plate is plastic though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Never really been a fan of the round pump/block. The ThermalTake Water 2.0 series used the same ones. I did like the fact that the pump could be aligned with the mounting bracket in different orientations, but i _didn't_ like the mounting brackets themselves. Too easy to bend, and once you bend it even slightly, it's useless. Not to mention the plastic backplate that flexes like hell...
> The Corsair i series, however: love it! The bracket and backplate are metal and actually put up with the stress put on them from mounting more than two or three times. I can deal with a square block/pump that can only be mounted in four orientations but be re-mounted as much as you want, as well as having a built-in fan controller.



agreed, still i dont find the Corsair link to be more of a gimmick, i controll my fan via the motherboard wich is enough for me, for the plastic backplate i could ask a friend to do a custom metal one (with electric isolation ofc) a stronger bracket it would be harder so i have to be cautious when mounting/unmounting it 

also i come to find a little site with all the cpu i owned in that rig since the 1st X6 1035T to the E3-1275v2 with perfomance indicator (i just added the i7-3770 in that for comparison)


 1 	 Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 - 3.50GHz	 13904pts 	
 2 	 Intel Xeon E3-1275 V2 - 3.50GHz	 13567pts 	this one is inbetween i7-3770 and i7-3770K 
 3 	 Intel Core i7-3770 - 3.40GHz	 13464pts 	
 4 	 Intel Core i5-2400 - 3.10GHz	 8270pts 	
 5 	 Intel Core i7 920 - 2.67GHz	 7173pts 	
 6 	 AMD Phenom II X6 1035T	 6831pts 	
 7 	 AMD Phenom II X4 955	 5747pts 
 8       AMD Phenom 9600B Quad-Core	 3669pts 	wow ... my 2nd rig phenom 9600B isnt so bad in the end 
 9 	 AMD Phenom II X2 511	 2961pts 	

too bad it wasnt a E3-1270v2 instead of a E3-1275v2  (still i dont get the higher score on a basically same cpu with and without IGP ahah)



tigger said:


> The bracket on my h55 is metal, did it use to be plastic? The back plate is plastic though.



as i read it, he was only talking of the backplate to be plastic.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 22, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> agreed, still i dont find the Corsair link to be more of a gimmick, i controll my fan via the motherboard wich is enough for me, for the plastic backplate i could ask a friend to do a custom metal one (with electric isolation ofc) a stronger bracket it would be harder so i have to be cautious when mounting/unmounting it


Even if it is a gimmick, it definitely comes in handy if you're utilizing all of your motherboard's headers or using all that allow control. It's just a nice touch, you know?
And I agree about using another backplate, but it would have been nice to get a metal backplate in the box was my point.



tigger said:


> The bracket on my h55 is metal, did it use to be plastic? The back plate is plastic though.





GreiverBlade said:


> as i read it, he was only talking of the backplate to be plastic.


Correct. I meant that the bracket was flimsy metal that got its rigidity from the bent sides, and that the backplate was plastic.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 24, 2013)

As promised the pics.

The rest of the parts should be here over the next week or so.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> As promised the pics.
> 
> The rest of the parts should be here over the next week or so.
> 
> ...



Nice shiz, I have a 12x BD burner, not even played a BD disc yet, let alone burnt one.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 24, 2013)

cheers mate. all s well that ends well. then she boots . . .


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 24, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> cheers mate. all s well that ends well. then she boots . . .



Which board did you go with?


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 25, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Which board did you go with?



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141074018054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

ssd's for RAID


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 25, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141074018054?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> ssd's for RAID
> 
> ...




 so....beautiful........


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 25, 2013)

This is what I'll be playin on it

http://youtu.be/MErnL-isTH8

But more like this:

http://youtu.be/lAH2NpzBClI


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> This is what I'll be playin on it
> 
> http://youtu.be/MErnL-isTH8
> 
> [29:15]


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 25, 2013)

It's funny because it wasn't me.  just want to remind you that my primary school made us play this game when I was 5. so it's not special, but ur right. seeing it now is even worse. just listen to the commentary.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2013)

Stay on topic folks.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 25, 2013)

Right. Tomorrow my intel cooler arrives. it is better than stock cooling.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## khemist (Oct 25, 2013)

Tubing is getting changed to EK matte Black just as soon as i get it although i'm going to be going matx soon hence the matx board.

Bit of a mish mash of different coulours at the minute as i wasn't planning on getting a Green Mobo.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 25, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture030687.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 25, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture029172.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture030687.jpg
> 
> ...



booooooooo


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 26, 2013)

Got this puppy today, I just came back from work and found some goodies:






I'm a little bit of a Battlefield lover:






This is my first AMD card since my good old HD3850 AGP, man, has it been that long?






Looks like all 290X cards are reference designs so far, all XFX did was put a sticker on the fan 






Radeon, a proud name:






Really looking forward to put this puppy to its paces, will upload more photos, it'll go along with my 4770K in my HAF XB rig, will keep you guys posted, let me know what you think 

EDIT: OK, as promised, here are pics of my rig, this is before removing the 680s:






This is with the 290X in:






Playing a BluRay on my PS3 while Win 8 installs 






After a fresh install of Win 8, don't worry the rig boots directly to desktop and looks just like Win 7 after installing Start is back, I haven;t installed any games yet 






A close up of the rig, all storage drives are solid state, so no worries about that sub woofer affecting any HDD:






So let me know what you guys think about this new rig


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 26, 2013)

very nice mate.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 26, 2013)

The sheer joy of resurrecting a rig using old parts that are just lying around. I've dug out most of my 2010~11 stuff.


----------



## KrisC (Oct 26, 2013)

Is that a skulltrail mobo?


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Got this puppy today, I just came back from work and found some goodies:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/IMG_7595.jpg
> 
> ...



why you switch from two 680 in SLi to the red team ? Why not wait for the 780 Ti ?


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Got this puppy today, I just came back from work and found some goodies:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/IMG_7595.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Got this puppy today, I just came back from work and found some goodies:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/IMG_7595.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> why you switch from two 680 in SLi to the red team ? Why not wait for the 780 Ti ?



I wanted to give the 290X a try, I think it has very good potential, and there are some features you just can't currently access on Nvidia cards,( just like NVIDIA cards have, like physx and shield streaming to cite a couple) I know my 680s might be faster but I wanna have an AMD box that offers access to Mantle and TruAudio, I know neither tech is proven yet, but I believe the potential is there and I wanted to give AMD a try after so many years, the 290X might have some neat tricks in store 

Even if the 780Ti ends up being faster and cheaper than Titan (and the 290X by extension), chances are the silicon is still going to be the same GK110 found on my other Titans, so I stand to gain nothing by investing on a new Nvidia card at the moment, that may all change once silicon based on Maxwell is released


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 27, 2013)

Floorstock going cheap. yes it is as good as it looks.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Got this puppy today, I just came back from work and found some goodies:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/IMG_7595.jpg
> 
> ...



nice rig, i have same case too 
and i cant resist the monitor woow..


----------



## btarunr (Oct 27, 2013)

KrisC said:


> Is that a skulltrail mobo?



No, it's an Outagamie.


----------



## jgunning (Oct 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> My PC ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131022/IMG_6196.jpg



Hammeron you have the most AMAZING looking computers.. I am constantly blown away!! Excellent work Sir!!    



JG


----------



## Vario (Oct 28, 2013)

Gotta show this off...


















80 grit sanding done and starting 120 grit.  Need to screw the cooling grills in place too, this is a test fit of how it will look..  The interior is an Elite 120 from Cooler Master.  I have the white metal exterior for sale if anyone wants... Or I'll chuck it, it was the white one because the white one was on sale LOL, I think it was only $30 shipped from newegg, made an ideal interior chassis with some modding (down firing 120mm radiator, removed HD Cages, and cut a cpu backplate hole, a few other things as well.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Animalpak (Oct 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131028/Capture050990.jpg



too much fans that push air in...


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 29, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> too much fans that push air in...



I think I read somewhere that having positive air pressure can create less dust than having a negative air pressure. I'm certainly experiencing that with my FT02 but I'm not sure whether this might just be the case design.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> too much fans that push air in...



Do you see any dust? I could get by with less fans if I pushed out the top and took the filters off but it works this way as well. It pushes the heat off the GPUs right out the back


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 29, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF2091_zps82dd2e37.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF2092_zps73dd003b.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF2095_zpscec5113f.jpg[/URL]



Nice board, the last of its breed unfortunately, be gentle to it, it's a collector's item now


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2013)

currently testing 2 Silverstone SST-AP 121 1500rpm in intake front well thats true what they say those fan dont waste airflow in V shape and push it in a straight stream.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=c_120&pid=257&area=en

also i got an offer to swap my 2 Matrix for, either, a Zotac GTX770 AMP! or a R9 280X i think the perf ratio will not be lower than my actual SLI setup and also both of them are 2 slot instead of 3 wich would mean better cooling if i go SLI/CFX later, still i dont know ... keep greening or go red once again (not mentioning 280X are mostly only 1% higher than 770 at 1080p) humpf ...

 yes i love TPU i was having a hard time trying to figure out if i keep the HAF XB and try my next project,wich would be a more custom approach, involving paint drawing and theme  around the manga Red Raven, or if i go for another case, tower type to have more "drawing space" and i was tied between going all out and taking a Silverstone Raven (wich would obviously be too big for my hardware but would fit perfectly as a base) or going for a InWin GRone (and it would also give more work on it( and when i was turning the idea in nearly all shape possible... a review of the GRone pop'd in TPU... THIS IS FATE... or not ... nyahaha i guess i go for it... 

ofc i will keep the HAF XB and put the Nostalgia hardware in it  mATX 




obviously not owning any right on that, but i discovered that manga recently and it has a nice appeal...


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Oct 31, 2013)

The Chassis arrived today (Corsair Carbide 540 AIR). So I have started putting in everything.


----------



## khemist (Nov 1, 2013)

I've got a second hand Silverstone FT03 Titanium i got for a good price coming today and i'm going to be using it with the external XSPC AX480 rad + stand.

How tidy and clean it looks?, i'm not so sure but will stick pics up when done anyway.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## JunkBear (Nov 1, 2013)

Porn hub?


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 1, 2013)

gaming porn yes. nah. striped raid. ;D


----------



## khemist (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice, psu!, i'm a Silverstone fan.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 1, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> The Chassis arrived today (Corsair Carbide 540 AIR). So I have started putting in everything.
> 
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/DSCF2094_zps05dabc60.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/DSCF2095_zps845dac7b.jpg[/URL]



oohhh a vertical HAF XB... oh wait no its a corsair copycat  *just kidding i love the carbide 540 air, i just dont like the reviewer labelling it as "innovative" and "idea never seen before" 

look smooth Sliver!



khemist said:


> Nice, psu!, i'm a Silverstone fan.



Nice, quote! i have Silverstone fan! (Sorry khemist i couldn't resist  )

Edit: incomming...choice made, i keep greening


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2013)

Lets just say I had my doubts it would fit. Its amazing how close the tolerances are. Now this PC is silent 
Thanks t_ski for the cooler


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 2, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Lets just say I had my doubts it would fit. Its amazing how close the tolerances are. Now this PC is silent
> Thanks t_ski for the cooler
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture051.jpg
> ...



Nice, that looks truly epic. Do the heat-pipes above the I/O touch the case at all?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 2, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice, that looks truly epic. Do the heat-pipes above the I/O touch the case at all?


No, not at all. I was worried about the heat pipes, the mosfet heatsink, The DVD drive, the case fan nothing touches anything. Incredible design.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

Jetster said:


> No, not at all. I was worried about the heat pipes, the mosfet heatsink, The DVD drive, the case fan nothing touches anything. Incredible design.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture056.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture055.jpg



well Thermalright are trully amaying when it come to AXP serie... wait a sec it looks like a AXP140 from the tip of the heatpipe but the shape of the fin it is a AXP100 but the AXP100  have a better finished heatpipe tip 

its a TR AXP right? 

oh wait ... earlier retention bracket design just like my IFX-14 hum model from before the AXP line refresh 

btw my IFX-14 is in a micro ATX case ... its pretty much the same as your in the end 

edit: hummmm bis .... NOCTUA????


----------



## Jetster (Nov 2, 2013)

Silverstone NT-06 Pro

Cool thing about the ASRock board was I tried setting the fan to 1 in the bios. It was too fast still 1800rpm. There is a custom fan speed setting in the bios and I got it down to 1000rpm and the case fans are on a fan controller and at 800 rpm. Its very quiet now. The A 8 5600K is overclocked to 4 Ghz and with Prime it goes to 56c max


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 2, 2013)

InWin GRone at home, need to wait for the GTX 770 and the repair of my camera and i will be able to go back to whats the topic is for ... 

pretty case, i assembled it that way:
Top exhaust: 3x Bitfenix spectre pro 120 red led (motherboard chassis fan 1,2,3)
Back exhaust: H70 with 2 Silverstone SST AP121 push-pull (cpufan 1,2 +pwr fan)
front intake: 2x InWin red led 140mm + 1x middle 140mm red led 
Back motherboard tray intake: InWin 140mm black
Bottom Intake: InWin 140mm black
all 5 InWin fans hooked on the 2 speed fan controller

i love the fact that for merely 130$ that case offer a lot of room and a good fan layout possibility

i also zip tied the SSD on the back of the 5.25" tray to not have to use a adapter and the 2nd 5x 3.5" rack (since i have already 3x 3.5" in the bottom rack)

now i need to work on the right/left panel drawing and the different logo i need to do the theme I've chosen, it will be long, painful but rewarding  (if i succeed ... that is  )


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Lets just say I had my doubts it would fit. Its amazing how close the tolerances are. Now this PC is silent
> Thanks t_ski for the cooler
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture051.jpg
> ...



Damn that thing is about as big as the whole board


----------



## vega22 (Nov 3, 2013)

updated mine again thanks to RCoon 






shit pic from phone


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 4, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Lets just say I had my doubts it would fit. Its amazing how close the tolerances are. Now this PC is silent
> Thanks t_ski for the cooler
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture051.jpg
> ...



i fucking love tiny builds!


----------



## stefanels (Nov 5, 2013)

A little bit dusty cpu cooler...  
but keeps my x6 at 38C idle @ 1500RPM


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 5, 2013)

While cleaning my PC out i saw traces of thermal grease around my cooler. Reapplied with some silver paste, runs a whole 10 degrees cooler now. With this in mind i decided to update my BIOS and do some FSB overclocking. Got my CPU up from 3.8 to 4.2 and my RAM rose with the multiplier, so that now runs at 1466. 

Prime95'ing the PC gets it up to 65-70 degrees, but never over 70.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 5, 2013)

stefanels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/131105/IMG_2.jpg
> 
> 
> A little bit dusty cpu cooler...
> but keeps my x6 at 38C idle @ 1500RPM



i think is better if you rotate it in the the other way so can bring fresh air and dont the heat and the dust from the back of the video card xd


----------



## stefanels (Nov 5, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i think is better if you rotate it in the the other way so can bring fresh air and dont the heat and the dust from the back of the video card xd



tomorrow i will clean my pc and i will rotate the fan the other side... thanks


----------



## trickson (Nov 5, 2013)

I got a new HP 4430s FREE! LOL it really is a nice ProBook!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2013)

her we (finaly) go









the blue tint of the window doesn't alter the light from the inside




when there is no light or flash ... that is ... 

still need to try reverse flow on the H70 but as it is its quite good on the cooling





the famous "Zip tied" SSD





and to conclude, the design of that case doesnt bother me, i love Eve Online ... get the idea?









hint:





edit i reversed the H70 and the back motherboard tray 140mm so for intake it make 3*140 1*120(2* pushpull technically)front bottom and exhaust 3*120 1*140 back top 20/22/23/22 idle cpu and 29-31 idle gpu (fan controller on silent) HDD the Velociraptor sit at 28-30 and the 2 WD green at 30-31


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 5, 2013)

stefanels said:


> tomorrow i will clean my pc and i will rotate the fan the other side... thanks



i mean not on top but on the right side of the heatsink so the back fan on the case pull the air from the other side xd


----------



## trickson (Nov 5, 2013)

my stuff now.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

New motherboard is in and up and running (this pc).

I had problems with the EE CPU and the intel motherboard which I posted in the MB and Mem forum here if you want to know about it.

I love to see my PC finished still need the GPU.

My PC atm:


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2013)

LETS DO THE TIME WARP AGAAAAAIIIIN
(this is a PC i just built out of spare parts to reside in the spare bedroom here, so that guests can enjoy 5:4 youtube)








A friend on facebook named it "The Fabulous Shitbox"
17" 1280x1024 VGA only LCD, with terrible viewing angles.
Core 2 Duo E5200 2.5GHz@2.75GHz
3GB DDR2 667MHz.
5870 1GB
Corsair 430W
40GB IDE HDD (yeah well... i've got a NAS, so it doesnt need much)
Shit GIGABYTE speakers!
150Mb wifi N  that cost $10 on ebay!
generic microsoft keyboard that i like cause its got half height keys that are really soft to the touch
logitech G500 gaming mouse for uber leet retro gaming


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

I have that screen and that case and that keyboard. Lulz.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 6, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Lets just say I had my doubts it would fit. Its amazing how close the tolerances are. Now this PC is silent
> Thanks t_ski for the cooler
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/Capture051.jpg
> ...



What's the height of that cooler? I've been looking for a cooler for my ITX system but it has a limiting height of 117mm because of the 180mm exhaust top fan.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is some more photos for people who don't only have night vision. Lol

Last of the pics until the 690 comes. I also post these pics because this computer is so damn great!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2013)

eh, kinda in a pics mood lately.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 6, 2013)

black sleeved 24pin extension and red sleeved 6pin and 8pin extension ordered, 

also i will swap my Razer Lycosa Mirror for a Gigabyte Aivia K8100 
I've read near all the review i could find about it and more good than bad ahah  plus: its pretty cheap but not low quality

normally everything should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> black sleeved 24pin extension and red sleeved 6pin and 8pin extension ordered,
> 
> also i will swap my Razer Lycosa Mirror for a Gigabyte Aivia K8100
> I've read near all the review i could find about it and more good than bad ahah  plus: its pretty cheap but not low quality
> ...



overnight delivery, so lucky!! 

I am swimming in esctacy over my new rig. i am all ready for ghosts to finish preloading. yes it's all good.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2013)

had a look at ghosts, it's ok but does not look as nice as bf4, hoping the campaign will be better than bf4's tho' 28 effing gb tho'


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

tigger said:


> had a look at ghosts, it's ok but does not look as nice as bf4, hoping the campaign will be better than bf4's tho' 28 effing gb tho'



Here is a three hour recap of the game. I am still not put off by this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> Here is a three hour recap of the game. I am still not put off by this.



Balls i was hoping for better.


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 6, 2013)

tigger said:


> Balls i was hoping for better.



It is a critical review, but gameplay is what matters. They said it had a big budget. I'll put my money down I will not be disappointed at all as always.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 6, 2013)

I only buy COD for campaign as i prefer BF MP. oh well i will still play thru it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 6, 2013)

rather than post about game why not post about RIGS'n'BITS  (i know i know ... dont worry   )

but to jump in ... well i like the BF4 campaign im not much a multi fps player (allready paid enough of myself on CS and some other  oohhh souvenires souvenires ... BF:desert combat and BF Vietnam)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0nCvyPcvyo


----------



## khemist (Nov 6, 2013)

An empty shell just now but i'm getting ready to setup my external rad/FT03 tomorrow!, can't wait to get it up and running.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice case!  Thanks for pics.



Sliver Krunk said:


> Here is some more photos for people who don't only have night vision. Lol
> 
> Last of the pics until the 690 comes. I also post these pics because this computer is so damn great!
> 
> ...




Wow, you are organized!  I've got all my water cooling stuff rolling around in a box.



khemist said:


> [url]http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/5460/4xv5.jpg[/URL]
> 
> An empty shell just now but i'm getting ready to setup my external rad/FT03 tomorrow!, can't wait to get it up and running.


----------



## khemist (Nov 6, 2013)

Me too, but i was sick of the mess i kept making and decided to put some of the most used bits in one of these instead of dragging out the big massive carboard box of stuff that i've got. 

Was only about £10.


----------



## Vario (Nov 6, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> Here is some more photos for people who don't only have night vision. Lol
> 
> Last of the pics until the 690 comes. I also post these pics because this computer is so damn great!
> 
> ...



what are those gpus?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 6, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img62/7350/m7ww.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img10/5605/poy7.jpg
> 
> ...



Brilliant!  Going to look for one of those.  Thanks.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 6, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img62/7350/m7ww.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img10/5605/poy7.jpg
> 
> ...



what are they called? i got a lot of bits and things that need sorting. i use small plastic boxes, but a integrate one would be nice.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> what are they called? i got a lot of bits and things that need sorting. i use small plastic boxes, but a integrate one would be nice.



Sticker says "artist carrying box".  Designed for paints and brushes, etc.

Perfect this use as well.


----------



## khemist (Nov 6, 2013)

Search for "Daler Rowney Caddy Box".


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 6, 2013)

You can run to Walmart or something similar and pick up a basic cheap fishing tackle box. Pretty much the same thing and usually a person can pick one up for $5 or less. 
Been using a few of the little fishing tackle boxes for years. Works great.


----------



## Vario (Nov 6, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> You can run to Walmart or something similar and pick up a basic cheap fishing tackle box. Pretty much the same thing and usually a person can pick one up for $5 or less.
> Been using a few of the little fishing tackle boxes for years. Works great.



Got like the same box myself.  Holds all of the metal fasteners and control plates for the wood project.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2013)

RCoon said:


> What's the height of that cooler? I've been looking for a cooler for my ITX system but it has a limiting height of 117mm because of the 180mm exhaust top fan.



82 mm  if you mount the fan underneath the Heatsink 

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 7, 2013)

Vario said:


> what are those gpus?



GTS450's until my 690 comes. I needed surround until my rig is fully set up.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 7, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> You can run to Walmart or something similar and pick up a basic cheap fishing tackle box. Pretty much the same thing and usually a person can pick one up for $5 or less.
> Been using a few of the little fishing tackle boxes for years. Works great.



Pound shops in the UK (Don't know if you have shops like that elsewhere) Have boxes like that, ive got loads for spare car parts, nuts and bolts and things. Amazing how many you collect, does make you wonder where on the car is missing a nut though


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 7, 2013)

before assembly
after -> coming soon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2013)

Aivia received ... i should be happy but ... i received a K8100v2 of course it has all the K8100 lacked : multimedia control oh ... wait that was all ...but ...





ITS BLUE BACKLIGHT!!! i ordered a K8100 for the red backlight ... and i get a v2 with blue 





 can´t really complain it has a nice feeling and multimedia control ...


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I'll get an FX-8350 and an Actic Freezer A30 for the build... Any opinions?


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I think I'll get an FX-8350 and an Actic Freezer A30 for the build... Any opinions?



One of my 8350's runs very well with a Xigmatek Dark Knight-Night Hawk w/dual fans. That would be my recommendation for air cooling.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 7, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52889&stc=1&d=1383813473
> before assembly
> after -> coming soon



I hope for your sake that UD5 is a Rev 1.x and _not_ a Rev 3.0. If you have a 3.0, good f'ing luck keeping a stable overclock above 4.4ish. The 3.0s throttle like hell.
Judging by the pic, it looks like it is a 3.0. If it is a 3.0, RMA that turd while you can.


Norton said:


> One of my 8350's runs very well with a Xigmatek Dark Knight-Night Hawk w/dual fans. That would be my recommendation for air cooling.



Yeah, mine keeps cool under a Xigmatek Aegir. Can't really go wrong with one of the beefier Xig coolers.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 7, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> I hope for your sake that UD5 is a Rev 1.x and _not_ a Rev 3.0. If you have a 3.0, good f'ing luck keeping a stable overclock above 4.4ish. The 3.0s throttle like hell.
> Judging by the pic, it looks like it is a 3.0. If it is a 3.0, RMA that turd while you can.
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine keeps cool under a Xigmatek Aegir. Can't really go wrong with one of the beefier Xig coolers.


 
yap it is 3.0. cant rma it cause 1.0 is out of stock in my country.
after my purchase from official reseller ud5 went out of stock on their site.
i wont be able to oc it any time soon soon cause i dont have proper case. my current case is from junk yard but at least i can run the pc. i have bought most of those parts in summer but due to lack of funds i was able to get mb and setup pc just last week.
i had to buy 212 evo cause stock cooler was yowling (<- dont ask me got that from google translate) like banshee, so some of the cash i was planing to use for new case when toward evo and i still have to run case with open side panel cause vga temp rise too high while gaming 

promised assembled photo:


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2013)

new:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> new:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/DSCF0418.jpg



Your new main gaming rig now?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Your new main gaming rig now?



Nah, I think I'm moving to full AMD for that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Nah, I think I'm moving to full AMD for that.



Full AMD. Whats it going to consist of


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> new:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131107/DSCF0418.jpg



yummy!


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 7, 2013)

Moved my computer to a new case(The one on the left).


----------



## Enigma8750 (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the Fractal Design Cases..  Awesome Choice sir


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 8, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Full AMD. Whats it going to consist of



This, for starters:






My 3960X is already on it's way back to Taiwan, so I had no choice, really. It's this, or an A10-6800K APU.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 8, 2013)

Pre-7970 install...:


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> One of my 8350's runs very well with a Xigmatek Dark Knight-Night Hawk w/dual fans. That would be my recommendation for air cooling.



I just looked it up, and that looks beast. For 10 bucks more i'm totally getting one of those 

Edit: Looks like i can't get it anywhere in Holland, at least not where i want to. I do want a cooler that moves air to the back of the case, so I'm still thinking Arctic A30. Anyone know some more good AM3+ coolers that can be pointed back and are preferably <$50?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 8, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I just looked it up, and that looks beast. For 10 bucks more i'm totally getting one of those
> 
> Edit: Looks like i can't get it anywhere in Holland, at least not where i want to. I do want a cooler that moves air to the back of the case, so I'm still thinking Arctic A30. Anyone know some more good AM3+ coolers that can be pointed back and are preferably <$50?



cooler master v6 gt, corsair a50 or a70 ,thermalright macho


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I just looked it up, and that looks beast. For 10 bucks more i'm totally getting one of those
> 
> Edit: Looks like i can't get it anywhere in Holland, at least not where i want to. I do want a cooler that moves air to the back of the case, so I'm still thinking Arctic A30. Anyone know some more good AM3+ coolers that can be pointed back and are preferably <$50?



i was about to say Thermalright HR-02 Macho pretty cheap and exceedingly performant in € a macho is 45 and other "same performing" cooler are above 70€ also H70 is fine (perf level on par with the H80-H100 and the H80i-H100i are a bit better but more $$$ needed) if you find one on a good deal, just need stock fan swaping. (i've found mine for less than 30$ + 2 Silverstone SSF AP-121 for 5$ each, both fan and cooler in a mint state)

and then: Bitfenix Alchemy 6pin and 8pin red sleeve + NZXT 24pin black sleeve extensions in place (damn my etailer had only those but they are fine)





reversed the airflow of the H70, damn blurry pics and also a displacement from a right part to the left side  i really need to find a new camera ahah


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> This, for starters:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/8350.jpg
> 
> My 3960X is already on it's way back to Taiwan, so I had no choice, really. It's this, or an A10-6800K APU.



Nice new rig there! Hope to see you on TS so I can revive you in the most inopportune spots on the battlefields 4


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 8, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Pre-7970 install...:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/DSCF0426.jpg



Nice carpet/rug. 


What RAM is that? I am fascinated by the pretty lights.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 8, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice carpet/rug.
> 
> 
> What RAM is that? I am fascinated by the pretty lights.



Avexir?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 8, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice carpet/rug.
> 
> 
> What RAM is that? I am fascinated by the pretty lights.





RCoon said:


> Avexir?



you guys need to go to doctor.
g.skill ares


----------



## RCoon (Nov 8, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you guys neet to go to doctor.
> g.skill ares



ahem
Whos doctor?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 8, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> you guys neet to go to doctor.
> g.skill ares



They're talking about Cadaveca's system.
Yeah, it's Avexir Core series.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> ahem
> Whos doctor?
> 
> http://flyingsuicide.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/avexir-core-series-ram-3.jpg





Random Murderer said:


> They're talking about Cadaveca's system.
> Yeah, it's Avexir Core series.



ya looked at wrong pictures


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> ya looked at wrong pictures



yeah ... mine are ARES but no led


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 8, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago I upgraded mobo, cpu and SSD  Planning on a new GPU that I will buy in the US on vacation to save some cash.

I have no idea why this is oriented 90 degrees or the fact the top and bottom have been snipped


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 8, 2013)

After checking all the coolers you guys siggested out, and eeing which ones i could actually get my hands on here...

I found out the CM Hyper 212 EVO gets the closest to what most of you suggested here, and it CAN actually blow air to the back of the case.

So i have narrowed my question down considerably: Arctic Freezer A30 or CM Hyper212 Evo?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 8, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> After checking all the coolers you guys siggested out, and eeing which ones i could actually get my hands on here...
> 
> I found out the CM Hyper 212 EVO gets the closest to what most of you suggested here, and it CAN actually blow air to the back of the case.
> 
> So i have narrowed my question down considerably: Arctic Freezer A30 or CM Hyper212 Evo?



if i remember well you are planing to go for high OC. in that case 212 evo may limit you a bit.
have you checked this and this
it shouldnt be so hard to find em in NL


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 8, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> if i remember well you are planing to go for high OC. in that case 212 evo may limit you a bit.
> have you checked this and this
> it shouldnt be so hard to find em in NL



the problem is the budget so this coolers are too much pricey.
i can suggest my thermalright archon but is 170mm tall so you need the right space for thet.
take a look at enermax or deepcool /Alpenföhn ypoora1 xd


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> the problem is the budget so this coolers are too much pricey.
> i can suggest my thermalright archon but is 170mm tall so you need the right space for thet.
> take a look at enermax or deepcool /Alpenföhn ypoora1 xd



I have the Antec One gaming case, which supposedly fits coolers of up to 155mm tall. i know the 212 evo JUST fits tho, so i estimate it to be more around 160/165. I'll have to do some more looking into this stuff before i did what i did with this Freezer 7 Pro R2(The this looks cool i'll buy it-method), because this only just keeps up with a 400mhz OC(now running on 4.2ghz)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> After checking all the coolers you guys siggested out, and eeing which ones i could actually get my hands on here...
> 
> I found out the CM Hyper 212 EVO gets the closest to what most of you suggested here, and it CAN actually blow air to the back of the case.
> 
> So i have narrowed my question down considerably: Arctic Freezer A30 or CM Hyper212 Evo?



well i would still recommende the HR-02 Macho in regard to his price and capacity but if even the cheapest "high performance cooler" it to expensive i dont know  i wouldnt get a 212Evo or a AF A30 if i intend to OC i used a Hyper Tx3 Evo (wich is under the 212) in a pushpull 92mm configuration and if going CM i would recommend Hyper 412S (or eventualy a Seidon 120V they are pretty cheap for a CWC AIO)

edit i can fit a IFX-14 or the Macho in my Antec NSK3480


----------



## HammerON (Nov 8, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> After checking all the coolers you guys siggested out, and eeing which ones i could actually get my hands on here...
> 
> I found out the CM Hyper 212 EVO gets the closest to what most of you suggested here, and it CAN actually blow air to the back of the case.
> 
> So i have narrowed my question down considerably: Arctic Freezer A30 or CM Hyper212 Evo?





ne6togadno said:


> if i remember well you are planing to go for high OC. in that case 212 evo may limit you a bit.
> have you checked this and this
> it shouldnt be so hard to find em in NL





Capitan Harlock said:


> the problem is the budget so this coolers are too much pricey.
> i can suggest my thermalright archon but is 170mm tall so you need the right space for thet.
> take a look at enermax or deepcool /Alpenföhn ypoora1 xd





ypoora1 said:


> I have the Antec One gaming case, which supposedly fits coolers of up to 155mm tall. i know the 212 evo JUST fits tho, so i estimate it to be more around 160/165. I'll have to do some more looking into this stuff before i did what i did with this Freezer 7 Pro R2(The this looks cool i'll buy it-method), because this only just keeps up with a 400mhz OC(now running on 4.2ghz)





GreiverBlade said:


> well i would still recommende the HR-02 Macho in regard to his price and capacity but if even the cheapest "high performance cooler" it to expensive i dont know  i wouldnt get a 212Evo or a AF A30 if i intend to OC i used a Hyper Tx3 Evo (wich is under the 212) in a pushpull 92mm configuration and if going CM i would recommend Hyper 412S (or eventualy a Seidon 120V they are pretty cheap for a CWC AIO)
> 
> edit i can fit a IFX-14 or the Macho in my Antec NSK3480


A separate thread should be started to continue this discussion. Please and thank you


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 8, 2013)

HammerON said:


> A separate thread should be started to continue this discussion. Please and thank you



I will, thanks. Link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3013402


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Made a thread regarding the choice of cooler. now i need to get my moneys organized ._. Also, new sig.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2013)

*Time for some TECH!*












*More in Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse!*


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2013)

Overpriced piece of noise!





Now cooling my APU.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2013)

how noisy is it?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2013)

Depends on how cold I want the APU to be. So far it's not too bad, but at full tilt it certainly announces it's presence.

And let me just say that I don't like Corsair Link fan control. The custom curve wasn't explained, the chart has only max. and min. values with no further info available and I have no idea which temperature it's acting on.

Edit: And that's my initial displeasure bitching. It's probably decent enough when I learn to use it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 9, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> *Time for some TECH!*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131108/Capture005823.jpg
> 
> ...



Where the hell did you manage to find a DD Torture Rack?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 9, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> After checking all the coolers you guys siggested out, and eeing which ones i could actually get my hands on here...
> 
> I found out the CM Hyper 212 EVO gets the closest to what most of you suggested here, and it CAN actually blow air to the back of the case.
> 
> So i have narrowed my question down considerably: Arctic Freezer A30 or CM Hyper212 Evo?



my phenom ii x4 95W ildes at ambient with the CM hyper 212 evo 
i have two nzxt case fans on it XD


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 9, 2013)

I have used the hyper 212 and evo and they are both better than stock by a proportionate bit. They perform well. My X58 965 is still on the hyper 212 and that was to replace my H70.

here are my 580's in my new system if you want to see them. they put my 450's to shame still.





some benches:

4ghz native speed? WOOOW!





Vantage





Fire strike:


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 9, 2013)

My PC was visited by lightning a couple weeks ago. Here is my current setup - specs in System Specs. 

Going to get another motherboard next month, MSI Z77A-GD65 most like. This one for some reason wants my 680 to run at PCIE 3.00 X8 under load, which is fine but not perfect


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> Fire strike:
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/Benchmarking%20and%20Overclocking/1x580_3dmark_fire_strike_zps82409838.png[/URL]



wow my dual 580 matrix and Xeon E3-1275v2 managed to get a above 7k pts in Fire strike

oh wait ... its not the SLI result  i suspected 4k and a i7-4960X + 580 SLI wouldn't be right , how come you have 2 cards but run only 1card?


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 9, 2013)

My secondary. Not much with it's i3-320 and GTX650, but it has better RAM than my main(8gb 1600 instead of 16gb 1333) and does the job. Will add hardware pics later. 

Edit: Later means Now. Yeah, it's a little bit dusty 
















I've had this case since forever and i'm not planning on retiring it anytime soon!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2013)

My new gaming/work rig complete:







Consists of FX-8350, ASRock 990FX Extreme9, Patriot Viper3 2133 MHz C11, ASUS Matrix 7970 Platinum, and ASUS 7970 Direct CUII TOP. Currently running 4.5 GHz @ 1.35 V on the CPU, memory won't work with anything over 1600 MHz(out of the 25 or so kits I have here, this is the only kit that works OK!!!). Might have to try another board.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2013)

Pictures of my computer in the dark, with all its nice lights. 

Front:




Rear:




Internal:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> My new gaming/work rig complete:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131109/DSCF0434.jpg
> 
> ...



And what was your reasoning behind going all AMD? Were you bored or something? 

I might start attempting to overclocking my 4770k today, as I have nothing to do.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> And what was your reasoning behind going all AMD? Were you bored or something?
> 
> I might start attempting to overclocking my 4770k today, as I have nothing to do.



The 3960X is was using before was an ES lent to me by Gigabyte, and they asked for it back.  It's probably already back in Taiwan now. So, I had to do something...or have no rig. :shadedshu

Anyway, after we played BF4 this morning, and my game crashed, I decided to swap boards, since the VGAs had no breathing room between them, and I ended up with this:








Unfortunately, the slot arrangement only allows for dual-slot VGAs, not triple, so now I am down to one 7970. However, I know that this ASUS board clocks my 8350 properly, unlike that ASRock crap, so now I am off to change the ram, too, and get my 2400 MHz with 4 sticks back. I couldn't even get 1866 MHz with the ASRock board. 


I'll be back in the TS in a bit if ya want some tips on that OC, and I'll have more rig pics once I settle on what ram I am using.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> The 3960X is was using before was an ES lent to me by Gigabyte, and they asked for it back.  It's probably already back in Taiwan now. So, I had to do something...or have no rig. :shadedshu
> 
> Anyway, after we played BF4 this morning, and my game crashed, I decided to swap boards, since the VGAs had no breathing room between them, and I ended up with this:
> 
> ...



Going to get some stress testing software you recommend in your guide like AIDA before I do anything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> Pictures of my computer in the dark, with all its nice lights.
> 
> Front:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131109/IMG_0344.jpg
> ...



Nightshot eh? good idea!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Where the hell did you manage to find a DD Torture Rack?



I've had one since release and have been keeping it safe since I stopped using it about 3 years ago. I figured a GA-Z87X-OC with all of its OC buttons and front-facing USB ports was the perfect board for it! Going to be putting it into a case soon, but thought that I couldn't pass it up in the Torture Rack!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 11, 2013)

*The Macho's RETURN!*

i'm really not used to CWC AIO ... 

so then the Macho is back (2nd TY-147 as back exhaust) 









the temp doesn't move too much and I've put the 2 SST AP 121 on the bottom intake (1 for the gpu 1 for the HDD rack)


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 12, 2013)

little bit of an update.
 Carbon the crossfire connector








Do I go crossfire or not.




My new branded stickers. Yes IO am a brand S..t but proud of it.




Mod the HDD a bit




Loving the colours




With the cover on




In all her glory.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2013)

is that just adhesive tape in a carbon fiber pattern? looks very nice


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Mussels yeah its £m adhesive carbon. Very easy to work if you have a heat gun


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 12, 2013)

^ that stuff is expensive XD so it better look good XD


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 12, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> Do I go crossfire or not.



Of course you do

Gorgeous rig! I'm a bit jealous, lol.


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 12, 2013)

With monitor and all, yea I will have to colour that monitor stand to black


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2013)

a leftie?


BURN THE WITCH


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 12, 2013)

Mussels said:


> a leftie?
> 
> 
> BURN THE WITCH



Oops didn't notice that. For me its weird as I write left handed but use the mouse in my right. No wonder I need practise in game lol


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 12, 2013)

lmao


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> Hi Mussels yeah its £m adhesive carbon. Very easy to work if you have a heat gun



planning to use that same stuff to wrap my new 360 and 240 radiators in.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> With monitor and all, yea I will have to colour that monitor stand to black
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DDfBm7r.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/xqjM80N.jpg



ahaha that's fun my desk have a 2nd desk just about the same height as your stand ... thanks to you, i got the idea to put my screen a bit higher ... more comfortable, plus my Gigabyte Aivia K8100v2 doesnt have the capacitive multimedia touchpanel activating at random due to magnetic interference ... (i was wondering why sometime my sound mute at random and the led indicator was blinking at random  the FAQ on Gigabyte website stated that the touchpanel is capacitive and quite sensible to magnetic field, you bet ... i can control my sound and playback  without touching it ... i hoover my finger 1-2 cm above and it works )


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> Hi Mussels yeah its £m adhesive carbon. Very easy to work if you have a heat gun



Its vinyl with the look and feel of carbon fiber. Also the cool thing is you can mold it around corners with a heat gun and even reapply it 

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/3mdicafivi241.html?gclid=CIL5nI-l4LoCFaN_Qgod1kQA0Q


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 12, 2013)

The ROG stickers I get from modsticker they have some good stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2013)

random idea ... upgrading the HR-02 Macho into HR-02 Macho extreme edition...





2500rpm? hell yeah, usefull? hell no ... might be a bad idea since i dont OC and my temps are allready low with the 2 TY-147 used in ... 

quite happy i found some bu.. rubber plug for fan holding... those TY-147 are not too loud at 1300rpm and with this well its even better.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 12, 2013)

@Kovoet do you bench much?! that rig and 2xmatrix gpus looks sweet! 

id love to build a full out rog build and then blow it up from benches lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> @kovoet do you bench much?! that rig and 2xmatrix gpus looks sweet!
> 
> id love to build a full out rog build and then blow it up from benches lol



it almost make me regret that i have sold my 2 580 Matrix ... 

oh well time fly and upgrades come and go its the way of a switcher fanatic ... 

i think i currently might have a issue, i don't sleep well if i don't tinker on my rig ... putting new gears in or getting some "upgrades", and because of that my pc's change so much in so little time ... now that i have a nice stable and good to go for a while rig... i end up swapping  cooler cards checking if i can improve something ... otherwise i can't sleep well ... should i consult a specialist or should i just carry on with my passion ... 

by the way ... DECEPTION! my Prolimatech MK-26 won't fit on my 770 even if its a 680 pcb and the MK-26 is compatible with the 680 the screw just don't apply enough pressure... oh well i keep the AMP! cooler, he is not so bad ...


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 13, 2013)

My memory for my new rig arrived today. Consulting in Italian is great on ebay! I love the look of these things. Just looking at them I know why I bought them!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 13, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> My memory for my new rig arrived today. Consulting in Italian is great on ebay! I love the look of these things. Just looking at them I know why I bought them!



I don't want to alarm you but... there's a hair growing out of one of those memory sticks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I don't want to alarm you but... there's a hair growing out of one of those memory sticks!



normal those are HyperX Beast...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2013)

Sliver Krunk said:


> My memory for my new rig arrived today. Consulting in Italian is great on ebay! I love the look of these things. Just looking at them I know why I bought them!
> 
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF2113_zps63473dc4.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i366/FrankieGT/My%20Computer%20Forum/DSCF2114_zps1f0ca918.jpg[/URL]
> ...



We need a Hyper X Beast club where we can complain about how high the heatsink is on these, making choices of tower coolers slim, and ITX tower coolers even slimmer xD What speed did you get?


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 13, 2013)

But they are nice looking sticks.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2013)

TheHunter said:


> With monitor and all, yea I will have to colour that monitor stand to black
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DDfBm7r.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/xqjM80N.jpg



umm first i think you put small chair as monitor stand


----------



## Sliver Krunk (Nov 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> We need a Hyper X Beast club where we can complain about how high the heatsink is on these, making choices of tower coolers slim, and ITX tower coolers even slimmer xD What speed did you get?



DDR3 2400. They replace my Corsair GT 2GHz modules so they should be a bit speedier. Currently running them at 1333MHz.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> little bit of an update.
> Carbon the crossfire connector
> [url]http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/81/p41r.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



>Corsair and asus throughout 
>uses gigabyte mouse
 

Anyway nice setup you've got there looks clean, although i've never been a fan of re-covering the hard drives


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks bud although I use only logitech mice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

Arrakis+9 said:


> >Corsair and asus throughout
> >uses gigabyte mouse
> 
> 
> Anyway nice setup you've got there looks clean, although i've never been a fan of re-covering the hard drives



indeed its a logitech mouse, no way to take it for a Gigabyte, G500s by the look of it. i'd say.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

Moar PC ATM pics! 

Here's a preview of the rig we're giving away following the crunching challenge (link is in my sig for info, specs, etc.)..... 










*note- current gpu will be swapped with an 8800GT


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 14, 2013)

One mouse to go with the case.
































In all her glory




£12 for four sets of feet not bad




One of you are going to be stripped bare


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> One mouse to go with the case.
> [url]http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/5620/6jw2.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5227/g9mc.JPG[/URL]
> ...



i was right ... G500s


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 14, 2013)

That you were my friend


----------



## Black.Raven (Nov 14, 2013)

Soo, I got the surface some time ago from a deal via school.







And I got an washable keyboard from logitech, not that i spill anything, but it has nice white buttons so i can see the letters when it gets a little darker without the need of leds. 






Oh yeah, and my q6600 is running again  turns out that its reaaally picky when it comes to ram . It will be crunching sometimes. 







Will provide some picks from my current system but I will try to get an decent camera


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> Soo, I got the surface some time ago from a deal via school.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131114/DSC_0662.jpg
> 
> ...



That's what my file server looked like when it started off on an AM2 board xD Only I kept it inside a closet drawer with the rear removed for ventilation!


----------



## Vario (Nov 16, 2013)

bolted it on!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> One mouse to go with the case.
> [url]http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/5620/6jw2.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/5227/g9mc.JPG[/URL]
> ...



Dude, you're an artist


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 16, 2013)

Bugger I bought the USB 3.0 upgrade front ports for my RaVen RV02B-W case only to find after it arrived that Asus in all their wisdom didn't put an USB3.0 20pin port on my Crosshair IV Formula mobo I have more USB2.0 ports than a bull can shit but hey no one will need more than 2 USB3.0 ports:shadedshu knew I should have look the handbook over first


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 16, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> Bugger I bought the USB 3.0 upgrade front ports for my RaVen RV02B-W case only to find after it arrived that Asus in all their wisdom didn't put an USB3.0 20pin port on my Crosshair IV Formula mobo I have more USB2.0 ports than a bull can shit but hey no one will need more than 2 USB3.0 ports:shadedshu knew I should have look the handbook over first



now you need a usb 2.0 to 3.0 adaptor xd


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> Bugger I bought the USB 3.0 upgrade front ports for my RaVen RV02B-W case only to find after it arrived that Asus in all their wisdom didn't put an USB3.0 20pin port on my Crosshair IV Formula mobo I have more USB2.0 ports than a bull can shit but hey no one will need more than 2 USB3.0 ports:shadedshu knew I should have look the handbook over first



No worries, it's a fact the men do not read the manual.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> Bugger I bought the USB 3.0 upgrade front ports for my RaVen RV02B-W case only to find after it arrived that Asus in all their wisdom didn't put an USB3.0 20pin port on my Crosshair IV Formula mobo I have more USB2.0 ports than a bull can shit but hey no one will need more than 2 USB3.0 ports:shadedshu knew I should have look the handbook over first



ahahah i know that feeling i had a CHIVF in a HAF XB, well maybe you can buy a PciEx 1x USB 3.0 card (one with internal header ofc)



tigger said:


> No worries, it's a fact the men do not read the manual.



THATS TRUE! i never read any manual, Smartphones, computer case, games, etc, im a self learner and i learn quick, but it make me also more prone to do quicker error ... but ya know the quicker error come the quicker you can solve the problem!


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2013)

My little downloader - Atom D2700, 4GB RAM.













Not sure about this Fractal Design Core1000. Kinda noisey, and I don't like the way the drives mount.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

PHaS3 said:


> My little downloader - Atom D2700, 4GB RAM.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=52947&stc=1&d=1384597359
> 
> ...




fractal design core 1000 i had one with a Phenom II X4 810 in ... not noisy at all and a original HDD mount that give you room for big GPU, if you use 2.5" (SSD or HDD) for the one aligned on the gpu slot... i used it with a Velociraptor 10krpm without the icepak no vibration at all 

culprit for the noise : maybe the D2700 cooler ?  naahh im joking as usual


----------



## PHaS3 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the noise is the front 120mm fan. Its not slow, at 1200RPM. It doesn't whine, its just like a hollow moving air noise. I cant so much hear it over my main rig, but it definitely changed the "sound" in my room lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

well Fractal R2 silent are quiet under 1300rpm, i have a 140mm from a Node 304 it doesn't make much noise, my Core 1000 was fitted with 2 UCCL12 cluster from enermax but i talk about noisy at stock configuration.

even my GR one with 11 fan is silent technically (not in turbo mode but im gaming so the sound and music quiet it  )


----------



## Vario (Nov 16, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well Fractal R2 silent are quiet under 1300rpm, i have a 140mm from a Node 304 it doesn't make much noise, my Core 1000 was fitted with 2 UCCL12 cluster from enermax but i talk about noisy at stock configuration.
> 
> even my GR one with 11 fan is silent technically (not in turbo mode but im gaming so the sound and music quiet it  )



GRone working well?  You mentioned you bought that one in that review thread, interested in how its working for you, its more of a Terran Battlecruiser case than my Cosmos's Carrier.






Did a ton of sanding... can't really see the details in this picture but its getting there, I am working with a neurologic illness so my upper back spasms, its not as fast as I'd like but I should only have a few more months of back stuff.  I had a tethered spinal cord from my occult bifida surgically detethered just 3 months ago so I'm  and working on this thing when I am able.  I didn't show the other side because I had to order custom screws for the Rad grill off mcmaster carr.  I am at 150 grit and a rubber block hand sander, I have scratches that are visible that just wont go away...   Maybe I can't put the elbow grease in yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

Vario said:


> GRone working well?  You mentioned you bought that one in that review thread, interested in how its working for you, its more of a Terran Battlecruiser case than my Cosmos's Carrier.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZWTVRy8.jpg?1
> 
> Did a ton of sanding... can't really see the details in this picture but its getting there, I am working with a neurologic illness so my upper back spasms, its not as fast as I'd like but I should only have a few more months of back stuff.  I had a tethered spinal cord from my occult bifida surgically detethered just 3 months ago so I'm  and working on this thing when I am able.  I didn't show the other side because I had to order custom screws for the Rad grill off mcmaster carr.  I am at 150 grit and a rubber block hand sander, I have scratches that are visible that just wont go away...   Maybe I can't put the elbow grease in yet.



ahahah terran battlecruiser  i call it the "Rokh" due to my "old" passion for EVE online




HELL the Rokh can fit 4 ODD ... damn im cheated the GR one can only fit 3

well its pretty quiet, it has way enough space to fit all and the temp of my rig improved over my HAF XB, the assembly was quite easy like the reviewer stated, and the feature for $$$ ratio is very nice. i leave the front without any ODD and i use only the 3 HDD rack so the airflow on the GPU is very nice: never above 67° in gaming (BF4 ultra CoD:Ghost all to the max) on the "plus" side well it can fit a E-ATX so who knows if i will not find a sweet deal on a E-ATX dual proc mobo for turning it into a cruncher (its crunching atm for the 9th anniversary of WCG pretty cool on the Xeon 40° roughly and not on turbo mode)


i love your woodbox ! pretty nice and also im impressed of your work  keep it on the bright side i wish you well and all the best for you 

another for the road





aaaaaaahhhhh my etailer has the Bitfenix Prodigy M in stock (white) and the black ready in 2 weeks ... darn i have 2 weeks to resell my HAF XB ... not sure tho


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it.


and that is one 


GreiverBlade said:


>


*
monster cooler!!!*


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahahah terran battlecruiser  i call it the "Rokh" due to my "old" passion for EVE online
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131116/rokh.jpg
> HELL the Rokh can fit 4 ODD ... damn im cheated the GR one can only fit 3
> 
> ...




If its the same size as the original prodigy which I think it is, than it is actually fairly large dimensionally, if you want to go mATX check out the n200. Cooler Master N200 - Mini Tower Computer Case with...




*Carrier has arrived. *


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 17, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> now you need a usb 2.0 to 3.0 adaptor xd



but then it would be running at USB 2 speed not what I wanted really  and as for getting an USB3 PCIe card I don't have the room left 

PCIe x16 1 = HD7850
PCI  = blocked by GPU
PCIe x16 2 = Creative XFI ( I don't want to give it up either as the onboard sound is absolute rubbish)
PCI  = free and clear (but awkward to use due to it being in the centre of the mobo)
PCIe x16 3 = HD7850
PCIe x16 4 = blocked by GPU 

I would have thought Asus of all manufacturers would do better slot layouts which recognise the fact the all modern (HD5000 and NV2xx and up) GPU cards require two slots of room 

EDIT: was lookin through a box of stuff for god knows what and found an flexi PCIe riser cable hmmm it's given me an "LIGHTBULB" moment


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

Vario said:


> Thanks I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> and that is one
> ...



Macho size!



Athlonite said:


> but then it would be running at USB 2 speed not what I wanted really  and as for getting an USB3 PCIe card I don't have the room left
> 
> PCIe x16 1 = HD7850
> PCI  = blocked by GPU
> ...



what the ... on my CHIVF the onboard sound was not bad at all (VIA VT2020 Creative Supreme FX X-FI licensed) and in review and bench about it it was on the top ranks

the XFI is close to your 1st gpu ... hum so then you could stick both GPU in the 2 1st x16 slot (since i guess you did that for airflow then having the XFI under the 1st gpu is same as having both GPU together well the soundcard is shorter i know .... but ) the XFI in the 3rd and 4th the PciEx x1 USB 3.0: WITH internal header, like the one from Silverstone (i dont think there is some USB 3.0 card in PCI either)


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

At the end of last year my old AMD X2 3800 was running on its last leg so I wanted to build another system that better than this one. After much research I found I can do good with a Celeron system with a G540 CPU. I never liked Celerons before (I was an AMD fan boy) but this Sandy Bridge CPU impressed me. I built the system for less than $200 and recycled my 500 gig WD green and the Lite-On DVD-RW into this.

Later I upgraded to an i3-2105 and I like this CPU.

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/11/qj0t.jpg[/URL]

Now that I have a good system I wanted to build a better system with an i5-3570. I have to buy parts on a monthly basis til I got everything including a new monitor, keyboard and mouse. Oh yeah, Win 7 Home Premium too.

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/542/s5030068l.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/18/s5030069.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/202/s5030070.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/845/s5030072.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/441/s5030073.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/716/s5030074.jpg[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/199/s5030076.JPG[/URL]

[url]http://imageshack.us/scaled/large/171/s5030077c.jpg[/URL]

Total cost is $836 but I waited for rebates and discounts from Newegg to save money. Some components I had to pay the full price.

EDIT: I guess hotlinking is not working here.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bugler said:


> At the end of last year my old AMD X2 3800 was running on its last leg so I wanted to build another system that better than this one. After much research I found I can do good with a Celeron system with a G540 CPU. I never liked Celerons before (I was an AMD fan boy) but this Sandy Bridge CPU impressed me. I built the system for less than $200 and recycled my 500 gig WD green and the Lite-On DVD-RW into this.
> 
> Later I upgraded to an i3-2105 and I like this CPU.
> 
> ...



If you stick your image url inside [ IMG ] [/ IMG ] ("without the spaces") tags it'l be displayed instead of the url


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

*Hell yeah it's crunch time!*

since the WCG 9th birthday event is on i decided to do some pice of my PC'S ATM...
it's also because just after posting that pics ... i found it beautiful ... i took it with a crappy smartphone but the light and composition turned out to be awesome at my eyes...





2 of my 4 rig assembled come from a dump EH? what's more nice than putting them to crunch for the humanity!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc41 (Nov 17, 2013)

This arrived today 




Will edit post with more pics later when i get back EDIT:
Looked around for my N8 then i remembered i had my bro's Powershot S5IS, taken in 640x480 but appeard too small xD (i'm not much of a photographer but i did my best)


Jetster said:


> You cant wait to open a box  It has traveled miles just to be released from its prison


XD i know, but i just got back from work and had to go out again for a test so.... anyway as promised








this is one sexy card























Pardon the studio (my bed with packaging)


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2013)

Bugler said:


> At the end of last year my old AMD X2 3800 was running on its last leg so I wanted to build another system that better than this one. After much research I found I can do good with a Celeron system with a G540 CPU. I never liked Celerons before (I was an AMD fan boy) but this Sandy Bridge CPU impressed me. I built the system for less than $200 and recycled my 500 gig WD green and the Lite-On DVD-RW into this.
> 
> Later I upgraded to an i3-2105 and I like this CPU.
> 
> ...



Consider a Xeon 1230v2 instead of a 3570 if you want to get 8 threads.  Nice looking computer!  The 1230 is usually $200 on ebay or $190 at microcenter brand new. its a 3770 that runs at 3.5ghz!  Has more cache and hyperthreading as well as a much lower power draw than an i5.  I undervolted mine to .850 volts under full load ibt at 3.5ghz  HWmonitor said it drew about 50 watts intel burn testing.


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, I'm doing great with the i5-3570. In fact I got it locked in turbo mode on all 4 cores which is 3.8 Ghz.


----------



## Vario (Nov 17, 2013)

Bugler said:


> Thanks, I'm doing great with the i5-3570. In fact I got it locked in turbo mode on all 4 cores which is 3.8 Ghz.



Yep you might be able to get it higher too IDK.  Base clock can sometimes go up to 105.  Be careful beyond 103.  105 is reasonably safe.  3.8ghz is fast as anyone needs tbqh, unless your a serious video editor.  Other tricks you can do is try to undervolt it by negative offset if your board gives you control.  See if you can get 3.8ghz and 1.0v stable .


----------



## Jetster (Nov 17, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> This arrived today
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131117/Untitled.jpg
> 
> Will edit post with more pics later when i get back



You cant wait to open a box  It has traveled miles just to be released from its prison


----------



## Dak77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nothing fancy here...










(pardon the use of iphone as a camera, should know better)


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

Vario said:


> Yep you might be able to get it higher too IDK.  Base clock can sometimes go up to 105.  Be careful beyond 103.  105 is reasonably safe.  3.8ghz is fast as anyone needs tbqh, unless your a serious video editor.  Other tricks you can do is try to undervolt it by negative offset if your board gives you control.  See if you can get 3.8ghz and 1.0v stable .



I'm happy with the way it is and I don't care for OCing. I did fine with my i3-2105 as I don't have heavy demands on my system but I wanted a taste of quad cores before the world ends. 

I saw the advantage of it and it solved one problem I had playing my games. My PC's doing house keeping in the background while I do things and it gets interrupted by freezing or causing pauses. The quad cores took care of it.

EDIT: by the way DAK77 that looks wicked. A prebuilt system? What's in it?


----------



## Dak77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Bugler said:


> EDIT: by the way DAK77 that looks wicked. A prebuilt system? What's in it?



Sysspec on the left.
No, not prebuilt, put it together myself, and then some dremel work for fun


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

Dak77 said:


> Sysspec on the left.



Oh yeah, silly me.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> since the WCG 9th birthday event is on i decided to do some pice of my PC'S ATM...
> it's also because just after posting that pics ... i found it beautiful ... i took it with a crappy smartphone but the light and composition turned out to be awesome at my eyes...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131117/PHOTO_20131117_120219.jpg
> 
> ...



I lol'ed because I've seen those HP boards a hundred times


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I lol'ed because I've seen those HP boards a hundred times



DC7700S FTW! crappy smaller 24pin ... 6pin EPS12v and non conventional form factor ... you got to love computerz to love something like that!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 18, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> Macho size!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in order to gain x16 x16 for the GPU's they need to be in slots 1 and 3 otherwise it's x16 x8 so I'll see what I can do with the flexi PCIe cable I have and a x1 USB3 card 

as for the VIA audio yeah your right for onboard sound it was in the top leagues but compared the the XFI it sounds like crap and the drivers for win7 x64 are a bit flaky


----------



## mrwizard200 (Nov 18, 2013)

Replaced the stock fan on my Cm 212 Evo with a Cougar CF-V12H. This is a fixed 1200 rpm. I can barely hear it run. Keeps my 4770k at 70c under load (Folding@home).










For things to come later this week...







I am so excited. I cant wait to play with it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> in order to gain x16 x16 for the GPU's they need to be in slots 1 and 3 otherwise it's x16 x8 so I'll see what I can do with the flexi PCIe cable I have and a x1 USB3 card
> 
> as for the VIA audio yeah your right for onboard sound it was in the top leagues but compared the the XFI it sounds like crap and the drivers for win7 x64 are a bit flaky



its basically the same codec but not the same chip still the VIA VT 2020 has the same specs as the one in the X FI Xtreme Audio (i hope you don't have that one, otherwise it mean you have the same audio as the integrated one and paid extra for it ) oh well its more close of the E-MU 20K1/2 than a SB live ! or audigy like the X FI Xtreme Audio

X-Fi line-up[edit]

X-Fi MB[edit]
X-Fi MB is a software solution that enables basic X-Fi features on computers with integrated audio into an X-Fi device. It requires some degree of driver support from the audio hardware manufacturer. X-Fi MB is commonly bundled with motherboards and computer systems, and is comparable to an X-Fi XtremeAudio. Bundled with some Asus and ASRock motherboards, the X-Fi MB is sold as X-Fi Supreme FX and is actually a standard Analog Devices integrated HD audio codec paired with X-Fi MB. The X-Fi features are implemented entirely in the software. Other hardware vendors sell the X-Fi MB solution simply as Sound Blaster X-Fi Integrated Sound.
X-Fi Xtreme Audio[edit]
The entry-level model of the X-Fi series, the Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio, does not actually have the EMU20K1 chip but is a re-branded Audigy SE, using the same family of chips (CA0106-WBTLF), and even the same drivers.[11] Thus, not only is all of the X-Fi–related processing performed in software, but it also lacks basic hardware acceleration just like the SB Live! 24-bit, the Audigy SE and other budget Soundblaster models. The X-Fi Xtreme Audio does not use the same drivers as the rest of the X-Fi family (and lacks ASIO), some games do not recognize it as being "X-Fi capable hardware", and the device's hardware profile resembles that of older Live! and Audigy cards.

and to add a pics a a touch of humor
*begin to whistle "Strangers in the night"*

Cruncher in the night ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

MOARRR CRUNCHERSSS!! CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH














not forgetting my lil baby 8350


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> MOARRR CRUNCHERSSS!! CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131118/2013-11-1816.55.34.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131118/2013-11-1816.55.43.jpg
> ...



Do you have a fetish for the direct CU cooler?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Do you have a fetish for the direct CU cooler?



the 2 7950s? I fucking love DCIIs, even got one shroud as a gimp mask lol it was purchased to see what xfire would be like but it oc's like a dog!

I like the fact that my old mod was ripped to bits and looks like the case got thrown out a window!


----------



## Vario (Nov 19, 2013)

Just you try and sag now...


I'd make a joke about you all having so many computers but I have 4 in the room with me including the cheapo ancient dell latitude I tune my car with
d1nky: How do you manage the dust with that rug and the open cases?
MrWiz: did you get that 4770k with the $200 special price?  Also, I run cougars on most of my computers.  Those orange and black fans have about the ideal sound pressure level to air pressure level.

I like running the Koolance 38mm thick fans with a fan controller in the main rig though.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

Vario said:


> d1nky: How do you manage the dust with that rug and the open cases?




its called hovering... or vacuuming lol nah my pc is up on a stand so doesn't get dusty. those rigs are just there crunching!


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2013)

Dak77 said:


> Nothing fancy here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you post an open pic!?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 20, 2013)

Vario said:


> Just you try and sag now...
> 
> 
> I'd make a joke about you all having so many computers but I have 4 in the room with me including the cheapo ancient dell latitude I tune my car with
> ...


Are you using a pair of bungee cables there?


----------



## Dak77 (Nov 20, 2013)

Vario said:


> Can you post an open pic!?


Sure, bad angles thou - have a hard time getting a better one since the desk is on small side 
Have also re-installed the third HDD-cage since i wanted to have another two drives in, hence the 120mm fan on the right that wasnt there on the first pic.
There is also some frosting added to the window (have to redo that, do look like crap, and i as writing this noted that the "work-light" withe led strip not only was left on, but also have fallen slighty of its cable-hook on the far right of the window  ).


----------



## Vario (Nov 22, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Are you using a pair of bungee cables there?


Actually they are 18 AWG speaker wire, double half hitch knot with a zip tie around the end.  Holds the card very level, otherwise it sags horrendously.

Posted this in the memory subforum but fast replies here:

My 2x8 HyperX Black Memory performs better in slots 3 and 4 instead of 1 and 2.  Tested this many times in benchmarks to confirm.  Its a few % better consistently.  Should I keep using 3 and 4 even though manual says 1 and 2?  Gigabyte calls the two matched channels 1 + 2 and 3 + 4.  Its not like I put the ram side by side like a noob, its staggered ...


----------



## Vario (Nov 22, 2013)

Dak77 said:


> Sure, bad angles thou - have a hard time getting a better one since the desk is on small side
> Have also re-installed the third HDD-cage since i wanted to have another two drives in, hence the 120mm fan on the right that wasnt there on the first pic.
> There is also some frosting added to the window (have to redo that, do look like crap, and i as writing this noted that the "work-light" withe led strip not only was left on, but also have fallen slighty of its cable-hook on the far right of the window  ).




Looks awesome! My kinda aesthetic!


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 23, 2013)

Kovoet said:


> One mouse to go with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't see very many mouse mods these days, nice work!


----------



## Lizard99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello techs!
This was the lovely PC i had.. It went through a lot! (see gpu cable)
and hell of a lot of ocing!
I Also painted the inside of the case (NZXT Hush) i got bored with the grey color... and the result!
A little dirt of course!.








I upgraded now.. had this running for a week without a case!




And the PC ATM..  Nothing special.. But i really love this!


----------



## dom99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is my Silverstone SG10B


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 23, 2013)

dom99 said:


> Here is my Silverstone SG10B



Nice, that a 290x?


----------



## khemist (Nov 23, 2013)

Back to mATX again for now until i get the watercooling bug again.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 23, 2013)

What's this i just got in the mail?







Finally got meself a better cooler 

This is before... (Don't mind the dusty exhaust, i took care of that when moving it to the back of the case)






Old VS New!






The Ashura installed:






With this thing my FX-6200 runs 30 (!!!) degrees Celsius cooler . Just need to MacGyver one more front intake in there for more lovin'.

*BUT THEN...





*
THIS happened. It appears the size specification did not count the little rivets on the top, and now my case won't close. That's going to suck with pets. Best part is it would have closed if those rivets weren't there


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2013)

I know this is a bit ghetto, but since it is so close, maybe you can add a bit of a bump to the side panel in that area with a knee or something. May not look the best, but it should give you the few mm's of room needed to get the panel back on.

Also, to follow the thread....


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2013)

New memory testing rig:






ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition w/ 4960X, Corsair 4x4 GB 2666 C10, MSI GTX780 GAMING.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 23, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> I know this is a bit ghetto, but since it is so close, maybe you can add a bit of a bump to the side panel in that area with a knee or something. May not look the best, but it should give you the few mm's of room needed to get the panel back on.



I tried, but the Antec Gaming One has a wierd shape in the side panel that makes it impossible to bend it without screwing up the panel. (took a lot of crap to get it kinda sraight again ) And no, it still doesn't fit. Because of this shape only the top 2 rivets are in the way though, i might drill some holes in the panel for them, although all of this means i won't be modding in a window anytime soon...


----------



## Vario (Nov 23, 2013)

Just ordered a few phobya rad grills to put on my Cosmos.  I want to see if I can fit a 360 rad grill on the lower portion (one of the 120mm parts under the power supply) and a 360 rad grill on top, a 240mm rad grill on the drive cage facing the pull out HDD cages.  Gonna put up pics when I start cutting the metal.    I don't plan to water cool any time soon, but I want better airflow and more options.  The grills will be silver with a hex pattern so it should look close to oem.  Hopefully I'll be able to fit two 120mmx38mm fans at the bottom of the case as intake (with filters) and won't have to have the power supply sit back a bit.  This should greatly increase cooling for my GPU.

I also have to refinish my H100, CLU reacted to the bare copper and formed some glob of crud that I can't get off so I plan to lap the copper and I'll probably run that instead of the phanteks with four 38mm thick fans.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> What's this i just got in the mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww drat!

now im tempted to switch the macho for a Ashura ...



ypoora1 said:


> I tried, but the Antec Gaming One has a wierd shape in the side panel that makes it impossible to bend it without screwing up the panel. (took a lot of crap to get it kinda sraight again ) And no, it still doesn't fit. Because of this shape only the top 2 rivets are in the way though, i might drill some holes in the panel for them, although all of this means i won't be modding in a window anytime soon...



or do a windows moding with a extruded plexi, like my GR one has

a bit blurry but as you can see the plexi is not flat. (i know the GR one is not as small as the antec one and i have near 2cm from the macho to the side panel and 3.5cm if i count the plexi)






ofc this is not a Macho ... its a H70 but ... ahhh whatever


----------



## Dak77 (Nov 23, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I tried, but the Antec Gaming One has a wierd shape in the side panel that makes it impossible to bend it without screwing up the panel. (took a lot of crap to get it kinda sraight again ) And no, it still doesn't fit. Because of this shape only the top 2 rivets are in the way though, i might drill some holes in the panel for them, although all of this means i won't be modding in a window anytime soon...


You could do as i did with my window - put it on the outside. (pics on this and the page before)
I did this hence having pets, i have enought airflow in to my case that the overpressure prevents anything from coming in there anyhow


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> awwww drat!
> 
> now im tempted to switch the macho for a Ashura ...
> 
> ...



But how am i supposed to get a plexi panel like that? does it have to be custom made? ionno, i don't feel like pulling out the jackpot since i still have an 8350 to save up for.


----------



## Dak77 (Nov 23, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> But how am i supposed to get a plexi panel like that? does it have to be custom made? ionno, i don't feel like pulling out the jackpot since i still have an 8350 to save up for.


A heat-gun is your best friend when it comes to plaxi/acrylic (unless you like to custom order).


----------



## Vario (Nov 24, 2013)

I buy thick plexi panels off of ebay.  It can be cheap there.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> New memory testing rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finally got a cpu for that Black Edition motherboard


----------



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2013)

So I brought back an R9 290 (non-X) from Hong Kong, only to discover it black-screens on BF4. Can't play 10 seconds straight without black-screen quit-to-desktop (which don't force a reboot). Fuck.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow that really sucks


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Nov 24, 2013)

Still a bit work in progress (backside wiring doh) on my main pc. Next get a PSU and case for my 4770k test rig... I am thinking AX760i and 750D.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> You finally got a cpu for that Black Edition motherboard


 Actually, I got a few :







Working on binning right now, well, that's where I am at, CPU binning. still need to pop in the third chip.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 24, 2013)

that sucks man sorry to hear that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, I got a few :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty much what i expected from you... ES chip


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> pretty much what i expected from you... ES chip




Yeah, getting multiple SKT2011 chips for reviews is just too expensive any other way, and my 3960X got sent back to Taiwan. Seems retails are much better clockers from results I see elsewhere, and the 4930K seems to be the chip the get, really. I'm just happy to be able to get testing done, and to have the pleasure of doing memory clocking on new platform. I got a couple of duds it seems, and one semi-decent. All will do 4.6 GHz, but two just barely, the other can do 4.7 GHz. 


Today, now that binning is done, I have got to run benchmarks for the rest of the day for the Black Edition board review. Damn PCMark8 takes an hour for a single run.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 24, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, getting multiple SKT2011 chips for reviews is just too expensive any other way, and my 3960X got sent back to Taiwan. Seems retails are much better clockers from results I see elsewhere, and the 4930K seems to be the chip the get, really. I'm just happy to be able to get testing done, and to have the pleasure of doing memory clocking on new platform. I got a couple of duds it seems, and one semi-decent. All will do 4.6 GHz, but two just barely, the other can do 4.7 GHz.
> 
> 
> Today, now that binning is done, I have got to run benchmarks for the rest of the day for the Black Edition board review. Damn PCMark8 takes an hour for a single run.


I know you're up to something fun when my steam pops up with you on a benchmarking tool


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't mind me just casually clocking along. Trying to get the 6200 to do 4.5... What does it mean when 2 of your 6 workers get Fatal error: roundoff 0.49xxxx, max 0.4? Rest seems fine.


----------



## dom99 (Nov 25, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice, that a 290x?



Nah it's a mere 290 non-X clocked at 1050MHz core.

I'm currently building a totally custom case from scratch to watercool an APU which I will post pics of when finished, it's going to be transparent acrylic so I can see it all going on


----------



## mrwizard200 (Nov 25, 2013)

Semi-ghetto mod follows:





Turns out my WD Black's vibration caused the whole case frame to vibrate along, thus, creating a very annoying hard disk activity noise. Since the hard drive cage was connected to the frame, it was the likely caused of the extreme noise. Seems like Corsair skipped on quality here by putting a plastic cage connected to the case frame. I solved this noise problem by removing the cage altogether and buying a mounting kit as a platform for the hard drive to rest. Blah. I have yet to think of a solution that doesnt look gheto

Other than that, I returned my R9 290 this week as I encountered the same big cursor bug I had with the HD 7790.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 25, 2013)

mrwizard200 said:


> Semi-ghetto mod follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless the bottom fixed HDD is your idea : corsair did it wrong ...

My Antec NSK3480 with a WD Velociraptor 10k rpm gave no vibration at all thanks to the silicone insert, but a mere 7200 make a whole case vibrate, that really annoying.









oh wait you mean the vertical frame alike the Fractal Design Core 1000 serie hu? ok corsair did really do it wrong ... even in my FDC1000 no vibration at all with 7200 or 10k rpm or in the Node 304 rack, i think it was a good idea to get rid of all i had from corsair ... H70 H60 AX750 Vengeance LP Red 1866, i just have 4x1gb XMS2 left but its from a time where corsair was still good (its only my opinion and nope i won't change it now ahah  )


----------



## Vario (Nov 25, 2013)

mrwizard200 said:


> Semi-ghetto mod follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have used this cage with good success: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._CFP53B.html?gclid=CM-XrvajgLsCFclQOgodH3UA1g

That might be a solution for you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## 87dtna (Nov 26, 2013)

Planning on upgrading my case soon for better cable management.  I admit I could do better with this case but I figure why bother.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 26, 2013)

So i just tried Sneekypeet's trick again, and this time it didn't totally deform my side panel so i got my case closed at last


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2013)

I posted this PC that I won @OCN in the TPU WCG Challenge thread, but I wanted to add it here too. Follow the link for more details about the PC and the build log. 

Erakith a Tribute









It is currently Folding and Crunching for TPU's respective teams and will occasionally join OCN's teams, too.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 26, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I posted this PC that I won @OCN in the TPU WCG Challenge thread, but I wanted to add it here too. Follow the link for more details about the PC and the build log.
> 
> Erakith a Tribute
> 
> ...




Very nice.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 26, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I posted this PC that I won @OCN in the TPU WCG Challenge thread, but I wanted to add it here too. Follow the link for more details about the PC and the build log.
> 
> Erakith a Tribute
> 
> ...


 RIP, Erakith.
A great tribute and build from a close friend of his to a community that loved him an he loved in return.


----------



## rougal (Nov 27, 2013)

My 2 years old PC... a bit dusty..


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Vario (Nov 27, 2013)

same box art as my Z77E lol


----------



## Vario (Nov 27, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> unless the bottom fixed HDD is your idea : corsair did it wrong ...
> 
> My Antec NSK3480 with a WD Velociraptor 10k rpm gave no vibration at all thanks to the silicone insert, but a mere 7200 make a whole case vibrate, that really annoying.
> 
> ...



Corsair is an overrated and overpriced brand that a lot of people seem to get into for the eye candy of having a pirate ship on average quality components.  Its not a bad brand but theres a lot of people that for their first computer ever pick all corsair components and end up spending a boat load for no reason other than to look like their sponsored (when in fact they are sponsoring corsair  )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2013)

Vario said:


> same box art as my Z77E lol


indeed xD i have a Z77E4 (box and mobo luckily ... seriously who need a empty box!) 

AND THANKS Vario for your opinion on Corsair ... i love corsair ... when i get a H70 at less than 30$ or a pair of Vengeance LP 1866 2x4gb at 59$... otherwise ... pretty much overrated and overpriced indeed


----------



## Vario (Nov 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed xD i have a Z77E4 (box and mobo luckily ... seriously who need a empty box!)
> 
> AND THANKS Vario for your opinion on Corsair ... i love corsair ... when i get a H70 at less than 30$ or a pair of Vengeance LP 1866 2x4gb at 59$... otherwise ... pretty much overrated and overpriced indeed


I got my dad a set of 2000 mhz Cas9 1.65 v xms triple channel for his i7 930 (that does 4.3 easily, its a gold chip) and the stuff doesn't do the rated speeds.  F-k that shit.  I ended up just setting it to 1600 1.5 cas9.  My hyper X 1600 runs 2.133 at the STOCK DRAM VOLTAGE!


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 28, 2013)

Vario said:


> My hyper X 1600 runs 2.133 at the STOCK DRAM VOLTAGE!


I hope mine will do 1866MHz without trouble.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2013)

Vario said:


> I got my dad a set of 2000 mhz Cas9 1.65 v xms triple channel for his i7 930 (that does 4.3 easily, its a gold chip) and the stuff doesn't do the rated speeds.  F-k that shit.  I ended up just setting it to 1600 1.5 cas9.  My hyper X 1600 runs 2.133 at the STOCK DRAM VOLTAGE!


well my i7-920 was doing 4.4 (hyper golden chip?) with 3x2gb Dominator and 3x2gb viper both 1600  (couldn't go higher due to mixed up stick  but all was stable) now im with 2x4gb Gskill ARES 2133 on my E3 setup i did a little gettho modding i need to find where did i put the pics now 

found it (GT-9300 pics much better than the UMI X1 but still blurry  )








some plastic coated wire to hold it in place and voila a 140mm in the 5.25" tray right in front of the Macho
2° to 5° in gain (turbo off and on)


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 28, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well my i7-920 was doing 4.4 (hyper golden chip?) with 3x2gb Dominator and 3x2gb viper both 1600  (couldn't go higher due to mixed up stick  but all was stable) now im with 2x4gb Gskill ARES 2133 on my E3 setup i did a little gettho modding i need to find where did i put the pics now
> 
> found it (GT-9300 pics much better than the UMI X1 but still blurry  )
> 
> ...



Damn, that's some good stuff. I should do that with a 92mm. (i don't have a load of 5,25 bay space left )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> Damn, that's some good stuff. I should do that with a 92mm. (i don't have a load of 5,25 bay space left )


hehe ... i don't use ODD on that tower and the mesh front is nice still the 4th 5.25" above doesn't have a slot in the front bezel but the 140mm doesn't cover it, i could use a 5.25">3.5"/2.5" for the SSD i zip tied on the side or if i need a 4th HDD without using the 5 slot 3.5" HDD rack that goes above the 3 slot one


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2013)

I think he could do 4.4 or better easily.  His cooling system sucks.  Its an old chenming case with 80mm fans.  The CPU cooler is a Coolermaster V8 with the stock fan inside and there is no airflow with the 80mm intakes so it isn't exactly the best setup.  He also has his 3.5" HDDs sitting behind the fans blocking them and the fans are some dumb 10 year old sleeve bearing junk.  Its a shame because his chip is so nice.  I don't rememeber but I think it only needed like 1.2v for 4.2 ghz.

I have him at 3.8 as a compromise.  I am planning on installing a rad grill with some 120mm fans on the side of the case as an intake at some point.  Was gonna trade out the stock junk v8 fan for a H100i's fan, which pulls some serious air.  My phenom is under a v8 with a h100 fan inside it and it idles at room ambient and never cracks 45*C at 4.0ghz.  Coolermaster made an awesome heat sink and then cheaped out on the fan, brilliant move...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

swapped to black hose while changing TIM, looks much more sleek and sexy I think!

(only got 1 pcie sleeved hence the lack of cables)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2013)

Vario said:


> I think he could do 4.4 or better easily.  His cooling system sucks.  Its an old chenming case with 80mm fans.  The CPU cooler is a Coolermaster V8 with the stock fan inside and there is no airflow with the 80mm intakes so it isn't exactly the best setup.  He also has his 3.5" HDDs sitting behind the fans blocking them and the fans are some dumb 10 year old sleeve bearing junk.  Its a shame because his chip is so nice.  I don't rememeber but I think it only needed like 1.2v for 4.2 ghz.
> 
> I have him at 3.8 as a compromise.  I am planning on installing a rad grill with some 120mm fans on the side of the case as an intake at some point.  Was gonna trade out the stock junk v8 fan for a H100i's fan, which pulls some serious air.  My phenom is under a v8 with a h100 fan inside it and it idles at room ambient and never cracks 45*C at 4.0ghz.  Coolermaster made an awesome heat sink and then cheaped out on the fan, brilliant move...



well obviously he could do a 4.4 its a 930, if a 920 can do it then a 930 too! and CM V8 not too bad, sad for the Airflow tho ... mine was under my usual HR-02 Macho (no compromise possibly the TOP cooler for this price range) and in the HAF XB 

update my GR One with his 12 fans : silent turbo off, bearable turbo on 30° and less on idle 39°-44° on load (standard gaming) duh too bad i have a E3-1275v2 ahahah with a setup like that i wouldn't mind OC a bit (i can OC a bit but it's less easy, altho more fun, than a i7 K chip)


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> swapped to black hose while changing TIM, looks much more sleek and sexy I think!


You have half your PCI-E plugs unplugged?


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

Its to keep the power levels down.....


nah I only sleeved 1 pcie cable, so never show the horrid non-sleeved cable


----------



## RCoon (Nov 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Its to keep the power levels down.....
> 
> 
> nah I only sleeved 1 pcie cable, so never show the horrid non-sleeved cable


 
Like all those companies that sell cases, put all the components inside, and then don't plug anything in so it looks nice and neat (as opposed to paying a guy who's really good at cable tidying)/


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Like all those companies that sell cases, put all the components inside, and then don't plug anything in so it looks nice and neat (as opposed to paying a guy who's really good at cable tidying)/




im good at it, just was really fed up of sleeving when I sleeved my psu. id rather have an incomplete photo than an ugly one, probably the same reasons the company do!

but I do agree, if companies are advertising/promoting a pc. it should be complete and its not like they haven't got the money to sleeve, cable tidy etc.


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2013)

My hyperx oc'd to 2133 finally got unstable (started at 1.65 and kept lowering volts all the way to 1.51)  I'll just bump her back up to 1.575, seemed to pass 99% of all tests and its in the spec range.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Vario said:


> My hyperx oc'd to 2133 finally got unstable (started at 1.65 and kept lowering volts all the way to 1.51)  I'll just bump her back up to 1.575, seemed to pass 99% of all tests and its in the spec range.



I neeb better ram though xD


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2013)

ypoora1 said:


> I neeb better ram though xD


I have some samsung 30nm greens, 2 matched pairs and an odd, pm if interested.  Stuff all performs identically but it just doesn't like my motherboard.  I run them at 1.4v 2133 in my Asrock (sandy doesn't go higher for some reason) but they don't like running 4x4 on gigabyte.



GreiverBlade said:


> hehe ... i don't use ODD on that tower and the mesh front is nice still the 4th 5.25" above doesn't have a slot in the front bezel but the 140mm doesn't cover it, i could use a 5.25">3.5"/2.5" for the SSD i zip tied on the side or if i need a 4th HDD without using the 5 slot 3.5" HDD rack that goes above the 3 slot one



Its looking good bro.  Nice job.


Just ordered an SSD (Seagate 600) and I'll probably make an acrylic 2.5 to 3.5 spacer so my Cosmos can fit it in the drive cage.   Don't like using velcro unless I have to.  I'll get some pics in here when it comes.  Cosmos is getting a major update:
3x120mm rad grill up top and on bottom (overlapping with the PSU mount I figure) and a 2x120mm rad grill on the drive cage interior.  Lets get some flow in this thing.  I hate having a 5.25 bay intake fan, ugly.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2013)

wow a whole page with only a handful pics. more pics less chatter plz.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Nov 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> swapped to black hose while changing TIM, looks much more sleek and sexy I think!
> 
> (only got 1 pcie sleeved hence the lack of cables)



Very nice rig there dinky


----------



## d1nky (Nov 29, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Very nice rig there dinky




good to see ya back!


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> wow a whole page with only a handful pics. more pics less chatter plz.



Well den, enjoy my (dusty) eyecandies xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2013)

because i love my ARES and my NZXT black nylon ATX24 ... and my new screen >.< moar pics for D.D.D!

and from the Nostalgic hardware club thread : "My old bag" 

edit ... I LOVE THE "upload a file" function! easier than before xD


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 30, 2013)

I love to see people keeping old hardware instead of sending to waste.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 30, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> I love to see people keeping old hardware instead of sending to waste.


Agreed. I should snap some photos of my P4 box sometime.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 30, 2013)

I have many old computers here but I use mainly the one under my avatar. Since I use only for internet surfing I have computers for couple of years until they stop the updates of Windows 7 pro.


----------



## ypoora1 (Nov 30, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> I have many old computers here but I use mainly the one under my avatar. Since I use only for internet surfing I have computers for couple of years until they stop the updates of Windows 7 pro.



Running linux on the p4 box tho haha


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2013)

^ that reminded me to update my specs XD




cardboard has been replaced with a coolermaster notepal now


----------



## d1nky (Nov 30, 2013)

LOL DDD ya system specs, benchmarks _'real men do bench presses not bench marks'_

what if you do both??


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 30, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL DDD ya system specs, benchmarks _'real men do bench presses not bench marks'_
> 
> what if you do both??



Real men don't ask themselves what do real men do. They know that real men do exactly what they are doing at that moment. In this instance real men write forum posts


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2013)

JunkBear said:


> I love to see people keeping old hardware instead of sending to waste.


i salvage them from waste too ... because i hate orphaned hardwares! the Acer Aspire 5735Z my P4 rig (those i need to do some shot about too, thanks to remind me xD) a P4 S775 HP DC7600S a C2D 6300 S775 HP DC7700S(runing linux on that one for crunching sometime) and a Acer Veriton Slot 1 PIII mainboard all fully functional and from a dump


----------



## Vario (Dec 1, 2013)

Heres the first coat of the stain










Might be kinda blotchy but its pine so I'll probably just keep staining it darker and darker.  Its not too bad actually and adds a nice rustic look to a high tech steambox!

Heres the other project, adding more fans to my Cosmos 1000 to bring it into the 10's decade













These are Phobya Hex Grills, should add a total of two fans to the bottom between the power supply and the cages instead of just the single inside that white box, probably a 120mm cougar fan on the upper drive cage outside and the lower will be a cougar on the inside of the HD cage.

I'll have to disassemble this thing some more first before I'll get it all mounted and I may have to trim the metal down a bit.   The goal for the two 360 grills will be more airflow to my videocard and more radiator options.  The 360 grill on the bottom is just so the power supply could be run the stock way or flipped like it is now.  I will be removing the bottom of the case so the stupid stock intake ventilation system will be gone, replaced with just a simple silverstone filter and rad grill and a fan on top on the inside of the case with a mesh finger guard.  I am hoping the two fans will squeeze nicely between the PSU and the HD cages.

The top I will probably only run two fans on it but I want the option of a larger radiator in the future or going with a 3rd fan.  I'd have to modify the louver design if I went with 3 fans though.   It made sense to go with 360's over 240's for the top and bottom just for the expandability of options.  The 240 will help cool the HDDs for sure!


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 1, 2013)

My project where better than this but im happy like this too. I have less money and less time for enthusiast  components or modding.


----------



## Vario (Dec 1, 2013)

Amazing how much space you get when you get rid of all the dell stuff in that alienware


----------



## rougal (Dec 1, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> My project where better than this but im happy like this too. I have less money and less time for enthusiast  components or modding.



Looks good... even better if u can mount an SSD at the empty space near the intake fans..  my 2 cents..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 1, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> My project where better than this but im happy like this too. I have less money and less time for enthusiast  components or modding.


oohhhh Noiseblocker Eloop, not Phobya since the white one are NB right?


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 2, 2013)

Vario said:


> Amazing how much space you get when you get rid of all the dell stuff in that alienware


 
Yes true but neither can exploit in an intelligent way you choose to have a good ventilation (which in this chassis is very bad) or fill it with hard disk.

A 140mm fan as intake is there for ventilation.





rougal said:


> Looks good... even better if u can mount an SSD at the empty space near the intake fans..  my 2 cents..


 
yeah nice idea I thought before but the SSD is located in the middle of the 5x 5.25 bays there is a fan controller too.















GreiverBlade said:


> oohhhh Noiseblocker Eloop, not Phobya since the white one are NB right?


 
Yes they are the Noiseblocker 1500 RPM PWM attached to the motherboard CPU FAN/CPU OPT FAN. They speed up slowly not the best for PWM fans. Sometimes you get error from BIOS


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2013)

Cut out the bottom and put in a 2x120mm horizontal rad grill to intake, then put taller feet on it.  Especially since its on a wood floor in that pic, so the dust out shouldn't be bad with a set of Silverstone magnetic filters on the rad grill exterior.  Once a week just vac off the bottom of the filter.  Then you'd have plenty of airflow.


----------



## Sassanou (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys !

Here are the 2 mod I'm making at this time !

In progress so 


*enermax fulmo GT :*





























































































*Cooler Master CM690 II advanced :



















































































*
Hope you will like


----------



## ypoora1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Here are the 2 mod I'm making at this time !
> 
> ...


You've got some SICK stuff going there mate!


----------



## rougal (Dec 2, 2013)

Sassanou said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Here are the 2 mod I'm making at this time !
> 
> ...



Damn Nice!! Wanna see the complete build... Cable management and stuffs..


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2013)

My HyperX 1600 is a freakin beast!  only 1.6v!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Window sticker added a few days ago...  If you don't like it I don't care hahaha.


----------



## ypoora1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Vario said:


> My HyperX 1600 is a freakin beast!  only 1.6v!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 3, 2013)

Craig's list Rescue mission(new in box)...... the case now has a happy home  Fractal Design  R3 Black Pearl.  Future home server...maybe.  Black and white theme.
Thats actually  protector plastic on the front door - forgot to remove it


----------



## Vario (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice case!  Would make a good server with all those HD cages!  Very understated room presence too so throw it in a corner and start serving!  The white stuff on the front, is that a peel off plastic protector?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 3, 2013)

Vario said:


> Nice case!  Would make a good server with all those HD cages!  Very understated room presence too so throw it in a corner and start serving!  The white stuff on the front, is that a peel off plastic protector?


yeah! 
So excited about case didn't notice till i posted


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 5, 2013)

Got in my new video card today and also cleaned up the inside of my rig. took the hard drive cage out and moved my storage drive up into the 5.25 bays to increase airflow to the cpu and gpu. 
everything is running nice and chilly now maxing at 65c on the cpu and 75c on the gpu and everything is dead silent!


----------



## Frizz (Dec 6, 2013)

I placed new babies inside my case! Loving the 780ti probably the last setup I'll have for 1080P resolution before I move onto 1440P. Also got the Xonar D2/PM, I can't believe I went so long without a sound card on my gaming PC, the difference is phenomenal especially when EQ'd.

The 7970's were good but they were causing issues with the only two games I play at the moment which is AC4 and BF4.









Re-post. Spent 6 bucks on this lenovo monitor I got from work, best 6 bucks I've ever spent in my life.






Lights out!


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2013)

Your order leaves today, 06-12-2013, from our central stock in Denmark.

Intel Xeon E3-1220 - 1 - €123

Woooop woooopp. Also got a 550Ti incoming sometime next week I hope. Now I just need some RAM... There will be a picture.

The downside is that I live closer to Murmansk than Denmark, but still...


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> The downside is that I live closer to Murmansk than Denmark, but still...


 hire norwegian sky runner to deliver it to you


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 6, 2013)

Just about to do some stability testing:


















AIDA64 reports wrong CPU voltage. CPU set to 1.2V in BIOS, ram @ 1.575V (32 GB of1600 MHz 1.5V 7-8-8-24 TridentX @ 2400 MHz 10-12-12-31)


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 6, 2013)

I take yer system, go easy on mems and put an utter beast goes by the name GTX 780 Ti GHZ Edition operating at 1250Mhz 
awww snap


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 6, 2013)

It's about time I get mine on here

*Wrigley II*








*Fileserver and Desktop setup*


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 6, 2013)

random said:


> I placed new babies inside my case! Loving the 780ti probably the last setup I'll have for 1080P resolution before I move onto 1440P. Also got the Xonar D2/PM, I can't believe I went so long without a sound card on my gaming PC, the difference is phenomenal especially when EQ'd.
> 
> The 7970's were good but they were causing issues with the only two games I play at the moment which is AC4 and BF4.
> 
> ...



nice!
...How you liking the cyborg keyboard?  ......  trying to hold off.... hoping for a mechanical version. but every time i see one......


----------



## rougal (Dec 7, 2013)

cleaned up my pc a little..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2013)

rougal said:


> cleaned up my pc a little..




Same keyboard as mine, what do you think of it, I quite like it, I don't really like full size ones no more. Nice rig too.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 7, 2013)

Just upgraded my motherboard and CPU to Haswell, not much of an upgrade from Ivy I know but I was out to purchase a Mobo upgrade from my Z68 Ascrack mobo but then saw the 1155 socket mobo prices were still up there so what the hell, I'll sell the old stuff on eBay hehe. 4 upgrades within a week... I may as well get paid in computer parts :/


Pics of the new babies





New CPU and Mobo


----------



## rougal (Dec 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> Same keyboard as mine, what do you think of it, I quite like it, I don't really like full size ones no more. Nice rig too.



I needed more space on my small table to put other stuff, so the Roccat Arvo is the most suitable for me. It does it's job well, compact and firm... just wished it has more light on it so I can play in the dark..


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 7, 2013)

This 780 is looking good in my mess of a case









I was saving money for when we move out to our new home but that's not happening for another 6 months maybe?
 so i'm currently eyeing out a HAF XB or a 690 III which i can get locally for 146$ and 160$ respectively, do you think both support my huge maximus 3 extreme? which do you recommend


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 8, 2013)

rougal said:


> I needed more space on my small table to put other stuff, so the Roccat Arvo is the most suitable for me. It does it's job well, compact and firm... just wished it has more light on it so I can play in the dark..


 
Does it job well, compact, firm and want to play with it in the dark....mmmm..I see what you meant there!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 8, 2013)

Upgrade to my old Green-Blooded Vulcan.  Replaced HD 6950 with R9 290.

Much Quieter and Cooler now.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2013)

How are your temps?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 9, 2013)

Just been playing Crysis 3 Multiplayer at Very High, OC at 1100/1400. Also added +25mV to core voltage.

So far temps stay mid-60c and below 70C at most.

Better than 95C, or extremely loud 83C.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 9, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Upgrade to my old Green-Blooded Vulcan.  Replaced HD 6950 with R9 290.
> 
> Much Quieter and Cooler now.



looks like a hardcore industrial grade weapon of mass destruction.........


----------



## rougal (Dec 9, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Upgrade to my old Green-Blooded Vulcan.  Replaced HD 6950 with R9 290.
> 
> Much Quieter and Cooler now.



Damn!!! I like this... Small case, heavy machinery...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Upgrade to my old Green-Blooded Vulcan.  Replaced HD 6950 with R9 290.
> 
> Much Quieter and Cooler now.



Looks like the 290 was a tight fit, nice rig.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Upgrade to my old Green-Blooded Vulcan.  Replaced HD 6950 with R9 290.
> 
> Much Quieter and Cooler now.




is it me or is that way too much paste?

nice compact build ya got tho!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 10, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is it me or is that way too much paste?
> 
> nice compact build ya got tho!



I'm surprised it took that long for someone to comment.  Think I swiped some off with a q-tip before mounting, but not my best TIM application.

Their directions said to make a star pattern, which would have been way overkill I think.


----------



## d1nky (Dec 10, 2013)

tbh if both surfaces are perfectly flat then the dot method is more than enough!

most gpus mount with a reasonable amount of force, plenty enough to squeeze it around!


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2013)

'tis alive and kicking. Tops out with prime95 at about 60ish C.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll probably take a look and redo it when I get the back plate.

I used the EK supplied stuff, which was kind of runny.  Might try some AS5 next.


----------



## Sassanou (Dec 12, 2013)

At this time and in progress !


----------



## Vario (Dec 12, 2013)

ooh yes 4.8 at ~1.3v and 4.5 @ 1.22v on air love this new chip.  I need to get better cooling...


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2013)

Heh I got rid of the ram overclock/overvolt and now I can run like 4.5 @ 1.176v muahaha!

(simpleTECH's old chip  )


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sexy new Noctua from sneekypeet 
Now all i need is another noise blocker multiframe for the front fan and some rubber screws


----------



## Frizz (Dec 14, 2013)

Shipped! Can't wait to test out how far the 780ti can go under water.. although my ASIC quality is only 75%


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2013)

That's 6 TB + 120Gb SSD and there is room for more


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 15, 2013)

Just rebuilt this and attempted to keep wires out of the way of air flow. Unfortunately the motherboard has the power connector in the worst possible location.

Still will work fine for a gmod server.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 15, 2013)

Not my desktop here but I am using a laptop ATM  Bought this while I am on holiday in WDC from Best buy SOOOOO CHEAP compared with Australia. I helped boost the American economy  I bought the "active" pen for it too - N-trig duosense 2.
VAIO Fit | Flip 15 (and yes it is a convertible with dedicated graphics)


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 15, 2013)

keep finding cases lately........ look what $35 got me..

A Bitfenix Merc Alpha   






..and a Shinobi..... 
...now....time to fill'em..........


----------



## Vario (Dec 15, 2013)

LAF 912


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 15, 2013)

Vario said:


> LAF 912


...is that a rock.... sitting in a chair .......watching tv in the back round?


----------



## Vario (Dec 16, 2013)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...is that a rock.... sitting in a chair .......watching tv in the back round?


Hahaha I have no idea, we were using it to glue the wood board to the gasket material before screwing and gluing it to the roof of the case.  My friend called me over for the second time in 11 months asking me to fix his computer because he spilled water into the top holes.


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 16, 2013)

Picked up this thing off Freecycle today. Came with the proper 90W power cord and a port replicator. Even though it's the nVidia version it was free so I won't complain and it works. 

Specs:
2.1 GHz Core 2 Duo T8100 (Upgraded, had a T7100 when I got it)
1.5 GB DDR2 ram
80 GB 5.4k Hitatchi HDD
nVidia NVS 135M Graphics that still works
DVD-ROM\CD-RW drive






And the gunk I pulled from between the fan and heatsink. This was causing it to run insanely hot as it had almost no airflow.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 16, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Picked up this thing off Freecycle today. Came with the proper 90W power cord and a port replicator. Even though it's the nVidia version it was free so I won't complain and it works.
> 
> Specs:
> 2.1 GHz Core 2 Duo T8100 (Upgraded, had a T7100 when I got it)
> ...


Is that moss and a damn leaf in that pile?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Picked up this thing off Freecycle today. Came with the proper 90W power cord and a port replicator. Even though it's the nVidia version it was free so I won't complain and it works.
> 
> Specs:
> 2.1 GHz Core 2 Duo T8100 (Upgraded, had a T7100 when I got it)
> ...


 
Wow a Latitude, I haven't seen one of those in a good 5 years. 100L was the model I worked on (had to repair dozens of them). Now I know your password I'm gonna start hackering your emailz and steal your wife on fassbook.


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 16, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that moss and a damn leaf in that pile?


Not quite sure, but I can tell you it has a lot of pet fur and a lot of dark dust caked in, almost looks like cigarette soot however it cleaned a lot easier than the last couple systems I got from smokers (Radeon HD 4850s are the worst to clean from smokers).



RCoon said:


> Wow a Latitude, I haven't seen one of those in a good 5 years. 100L was the model I worked on (had to repair dozens of them). Now I know your password I'm gonna start hackering your emailz and steal your wife on fassbook.


That was the password on it when I got it; not sure why people bother having a password if they're going to put it on the palm rest. I wiped and reinstalled everything 

I've also worked on 100Ls before and they ran horribly hot (desktop processor I believe), were heavy and had not-so-great battery life (Let's just say my 1998 Thinkpad had a better battery). 1/10 would not recommend.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 17, 2013)

Quick shot of my new waterloop setup - my GTX 780ti is clocked at 1120 core and reaches 1250 boost, temps haven't gone past 53 degrees after half an hour of Metro Last Light with Vsync off. Much better than the 84 degrees I was seeing at 1050 overclock and 1170 boost not to mention the noise difference. Twas a fun but irritating loop to setup thanks to the reservoir being a bitch to mount.


----------



## Vario (Dec 17, 2013)

Compgeke said:


> Not quite sure, but I can tell you it has a lot of pet fur and a lot of dark dust caked in, almost looks like cigarette soot however it cleaned a lot easier than the last couple systems I got from smokers (Radeon HD 4850s are the worst to clean from smokers).
> 
> 
> That was the password on it when I got it; not sure why people bother having a password if they're going to put it on the palm rest. I wiped and reinstalled everything
> ...


I have a 2007 D530 I use that works excellent still, was a dell refurb from 2008, has a Core 2 Duo 2.0ghz I think, 4 gb ram (upgraded) and 500 gb hd (upgraded).  Laptop has quite a bit of character from physical damage (falling off desk etc).  I have a new plastic back panel I've been meaning to install on it but keep procrastinating, too many other projects.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2013)

random said:


> Quick shot of my new waterloop setup - my GTX 780ti is clocked at 1120 core and reaches 1250 boost, temps haven't gone past 53 degrees after half an hour of Metro Last Light with Vsync off. Much better than the 84 degrees I was seeing at 1050 overclock and 1170 boost not to mention the noise difference. Twas a fun but irritating loop to setup thanks to the reservoir being a bitch to mount.


Clean, I love it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Clean, I love it.


seconded. 

funny tho: a Random who thanks a Random Murderer .... as long as he is not his murderer that's fine? right?

pics incoming i brought a G602 to replace my G600


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> seconded.
> 
> funny tho: a Random who thanks a Random Murderer .... as long as he is not his murderer that's fine? right?
> 
> pics incoming i brought a G602 to replace my G600


The randoms thanked each other randomly.


----------



## Raphioul (Dec 18, 2013)

Random,pc so sweet


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> The randoms thanked each other randomly.


that was soooo random ... as expected form both of you !


as promised the G602... i love it!


----------



## Raphioul (Dec 18, 2013)

Some pictures,a little bit dusty ...


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> that was soooo random ... as expected form both of you !
> View attachment 53422View attachment 53423View attachment 53424View attachment 53425View attachment 53426
> as promised the G602... i love it!


Nice mouse, interesting shape. Though I can't really comment on that, I use the RAT 7 with the "bat wing" pinky rest, lol.


Raphioul said:


> Some pictures,a little bit dusty ...


Very clean PC, aside form the small amount of dust.
Love the Bulbasaur in the first pic


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice mouse, interesting shape. Though I can't really comment on the, I use the RAT 7 with the "bat wing" pinky rest, lol.



i had a R.A.T 7 before  this one replace my G600 i love the wide space between the left and right click, unlike the G600 and 700 i used this one doesn't get right click stuck, and the battery durability is really good despite of being a non wireless wired like the G700 i think with 2 set of 2000mAh battery and a desk charger i will be able to get some good result, they rate it at 250hrs in performance mode and 1440hrs in endurance mode (switching the polling rate between 500hz and 125hz) well even at 125hz it's quite good in reaction time for a mmo or a rts, the shape is really comfortable and a bit more elongated than the G600.

and a pics to stay on topic ahah 
 

Glossy.... playing on my living room table ... (a 100kg~ sequoia tree root  ) i love the flash ... it give me a hint that i need to de dust a bit the place xD


----------



## khemist (Dec 18, 2013)

Had an hour spare so got started on my TJ08-E.






Bay res/pump in.






Drain line.












Will get the 120 rad and the rest of the gear installed in the next few days.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 19, 2013)

khemist said:


> Had an hour spare so got started on my TJ08-E.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




CREE flashlight?


----------



## khemist (Dec 19, 2013)

pr0n Inspector said:


> CREE flashlight?



Yeah, Shadow VG10.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 19, 2013)

khemist said:


> Yeah, Shadow VG10.


cool, always nice to see another xm-l user!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 19, 2013)

pr0n Inspector said:


> cool, always nice to see another xm-l user!


i likes yo avatar XD


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Dec 22, 2013)

Graphics card review rig found its new home in Fractal XL.


----------



## Scatler (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, it's been a while since the last major upgrade. Some minor cable management adjustments here and there, decided not to route the 24 pin power and gpu power behind the case because the cables are rather long for this case and ended up in some weird angles which i didn't like.

Anyways here it is - New power supply, graphics card, ram and a sound card.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2013)

got new home for my rig


 

 


cabling is a bit messy  but i was in hurry


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> that was soooo random ... as expected form both of you !
> View attachment 53422View attachment 53423View attachment 53424View attachment 53425View attachment 53426
> as promised the G602... i love it!



Is that the Razer desktop skin>? How is it working out for you? I mean its pretty affordable and I was thinking to get one for myself.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> Is that the Razer desktop skin>? How is it working out for you? I mean its pretty affordable and I was thinking to get one for myself.


indeed it is a Razer Destructor mouse pad, but i use a Steelserie QCQ normally, i don't like Razer product much but for mouse pad they do just fine, plus it was cheap and with another discount for end of stock.

for a laser or optical mouse, well it's a good surface, i can't really tell since the soft rubber and cloth QCQ is about the same for me, but if you like hard surface with a stable rubber base over soft pad, then it's a good one for you.

my PC ATM 
 
whaaaattt it's not a PC? ok its a ARM powered Beaglebone Black but it run Linux Angstrom, so technically it is a PC right?  no i need to find a case for the pup and stick it on the back of my TV (Smart TV anyone?) 

oh and remove all that dust ... damned flash revealing dusty world i don't see otherwise


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed it is a Razer Destructor mouse pad, but i use a Steelserie QCQ normally, i don't like Razer product much but for mouse pad they do just fine, plus it was cheap and with another discount for end of stock.
> 
> for a laser or optical mouse, well it's a good surface, i can't really tell since the soft rubber and cloth QCQ is about the same for me, but if you like hard surface with a stable rubber base over soft pad, then it's a good one for you.
> 
> ...



interesting..
so its the real green pc, low wattage, simple, less heat and small size


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> interesting..
> so its the real green pc, low wattage, simple, less heat and small size


as it draw the power from the USB on the TV : yes mostly


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> as it draw the power from the USB on the TV : yes mostly


wait, wait
so you dont use any adaptor? just take the power from monitor?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> wait, wait
> so you dont use any adaptor? just take the power from monitor?


yep BBB has either a 5v jack or a mini USB for power

input :1x jack powerplug 1x RJ45 1x USB 2.0 1x mini USB output 1x Micro HDMI
 


yet it's not what we can call powerfull but video playback on 1080p is correct and its a 1ghz A8 with a SGX 531 (still better than a RaPi except that the pi decode video a bit better )

i would like a ODroid-U2/3 to play with instead  Exynos 4412 quad A9 + Mali400mp4 and even smaller than a BBB
 

i just noticed that the Odroid-XU is out ... Exynos 5 Octa (big.LITTLE architecture) bwarf


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed it is a Razer Destructor mouse pad, but i use a Steelserie QCQ normally, i don't like Razer product much but for mouse pad they do just fine, plus it was cheap and with another discount for end of stock.
> 
> for a laser or optical mouse, well it's a good surface, i can't really tell since the soft rubber and cloth QCQ is about the same for me, but if you like hard surface with a stable rubber base over soft pad, then it's a good one for you.
> 
> ...



Thats a really awesome mini-pc!

Idk if you can get this over there but I use two XL Allsop mouse pads, I love these things, very cheap.  I use a mouse both left and right handed (ambidextrous) and it keeps my keyboard level and gives me lots of area to use the mouse.  I think its this,http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003709KZG/?tag=tec06d-20 its like a hard plastic material that has low friction.  Had it for about 4 months now, it does warp up a tiny bit but its not a big deal.  I play sc2 on it no probs but I can't claim to be good at it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 26, 2013)

System Update!

New case. Corsair 750D, and completely new water cooling setup.






Temporary setup at home during my winter break.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2013)

Vario said:


> Thats a really awesome mini-pc!
> 
> Idk if you can get this over there but I use two XL Allsop mouse pads, I love these things, very cheap.  I use a mouse both left and right handed (ambidextrous) and it keeps my keyboard level and gives me lots of area to use the mouse.  I think its this,http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003709KZG/?tag=tec06d-20 its like a hard plastic material that has low friction.  Had it for about 4 months now, it does warp up a tiny bit but its not a big deal.  I play sc2 on it no probs but I can't claim to be good at it.




talk about ultimate small form factor pc 

sad day i had to sell some of my pc parts, unfortunately it was the GRone, the Z77 Ex4, the HR-02 and most of the fan in the case, my main rig atm is the Nostalgia one but with the 770 instead of the 460 HAWK... it feels a bit ... overkill to use a 770 in that but i was in a bad need of money to pay a bill... but since it's Christmas(well the day after...)  a friend has a case and a mobo to give ... (he should have say that before i sold my other parts)

anyway what i will have will be those two (but i have to wait till the 2nd week of January since he still use them till that period )
 

my only concern, is the Sugo will not accommodate my current HDD setup, i think i will need a 2 bay NAS for the movie/data/pictures HDDs and also the Desert Fox have pretty long cable.... ahah 

good point : the mobo handle SLI at 8x/8x so i can still do it ... tho it will be a small build again


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Vario (Dec 26, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> talk about ultimate small form factor pc
> 
> sad day i had to sell some of my pc parts, unfortunately it was the GRone, the Z77 Ex4, the HR-02 and most of the fan in the case, my main rig atm is the Nostalgia one but with the 770 instead of the 460 HAWK... it feels a bit ... overkill to use a 770 in that but i was in a bad need of money to pay a bill... but since it's Christmas(well the day after...)  a friend has a case and a mobo to give ... (he should have say that before i sold my other parts)
> 
> ...


Atleast you still have the 770!  Do you still have the xeon?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2013)

Vario said:


> Atleast you still have the 770!  Do you still have the xeon?


yush i still have the Xeon, i wouldn't sell the 2 best part of my rig even if i needed more money (the Ares 2133 too  ) i would have sold something else ... like... hum ... dunno ... my mother maybe? uh nope wrong idea...

talk about going overboard ... "over'µATX'board" that is ....




i should really put the IFX-14 over that one instead of the stock one  
quite impressive a Phenom X4 9600B + 4gb of DDR2 800 and a 770 can also hold well ... 
but i'm playing FF XIV ARR so it doesn't need a "killer" setup


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2013)

One of my crunchers in its new case (NZXT Source 530)


----------



## markaflias (Dec 27, 2013)

Very nice thread


----------



## JessePalacio (Dec 28, 2013)

happy new year guys (in advance)
my rig. not much. still proud to own it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome to TPU
Nice system and very nice pics!!! What are your specs?


----------



## JessePalacio (Dec 28, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Welcome to TPU
> Nice system and very nice pics!!! What are your specs?



Intel i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Asus DCU2 GTX 660 OC edition
Kingston Hyper X Black @ 2x4gb
Seasonic M12II 750
Corsair H60
Corsair Force GS 128gb SSD / WD 1tb HDD
Corsair AF120mm Fans (x2)
Corsair SP120 Fans (x2)
Cooler Master Silencio 650 (modded)
Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller
Icemodz custom cables   
Icemodz custom LED strip with remote

thank you!! =)


----------



## RCoon (Dec 28, 2013)

JessePalacio said:


> happy new year guys (in advance)
> my rig. not much. still proud to own it.



I like it when people make the Sabertooth look badass, such an underrated motherboard.


----------



## JessePalacio (Dec 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I like it when people make the Sabertooth look badass, such an underrated motherboard.



to be honest, the motherboard is rock solid.. and this one, OC's my 3570k to 4.8ghz without a hiccup 24hrs. now running at lower speeds though.. down clocked to stock since yesterday.. i dont need that much power to browse the internet. lol. 

HOWEVER...

the software it comes with.. is horrible.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 28, 2013)

JessePalacio said:


> the software it comes with.. is horrible.



It comes with software? I never noticed with mine, never tend to install anything but drivers.


----------



## JessePalacio (Dec 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It comes with software? I never noticed with mine, never tend to install anything but drivers.


yep. the AI suite..


----------



## Vario (Dec 28, 2013)

JessePalacio said:


> yep. the AI suite..


If its anything like the EPU TPU stuff its pretty obnoxious.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 28, 2013)

JessePalacio said:


> happy new year guys (in advance)
> my rig. not much. still proud to own it.



Well done!  Nice paint job.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2013)

*Jetster*- That polished front door on your 550D looks awesome every time I see it!


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jetster said:


>


oooh Nice!!! and hey i got that same creative headset, wearing them right now


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 29, 2013)

This is what i currently have. An H80i that i got for very cheap to replace my stock fan.


----------



## dartuil (Dec 30, 2013)

U need cable management.
I have a Chaser A71 with same layout inside.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to clean up, lol.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 30, 2013)

btarunr said:


> I need to clean up, lol.


Do a before and after on the temps on that CPU to see the effect...


----------



## dartuil (Dec 30, 2013)

Send the 290 to me.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 30, 2013)

dartuil said:


> U need cable management.
> I have a Chaser A71 with same layout inside.


 
Haha. I know. I am just way too lazy because i have to re-wire half of the stuff and its just not happening any time soon.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 30, 2013)

dartuil said:


> Send the 290 to me.



Seriously willing to trade for a GTX 780.


----------



## dartuil (Dec 30, 2013)

scoutingwraith said:


> Haha. I know. I am just way too lazy because i have to re-wire half of the stuff and its just not happening any time soon.



Hehehe



btarunr said:


> Seriously willing to trade for a GTX 780.



Sorry I only have a 7950 if u want


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2013)

good news my friend managed to score me a new ASRock Z77 Ex4 in a stock flash sale for 50$~ (i sold my previous for 130$ ahahah  ) sad part is : since the GRone and the Macho are gone ... it is back in the HAF-XB and with the stock cooler bundled with the Xeon 
  

funny tho ... the stock fan is barely noisy ... do Xeon come bundled with a better stock fan than standard 1155 CPU?

i think i still will take the Sugo SG09B for the Phenom X4 µATX build


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 31, 2013)

My PC ATM


----------



## Frizz (Dec 31, 2013)

More goodies in the mail came in today, the GTX 780 EVGA backplate which fit fine on my 780Ti. I suck at using my camera, photos always seem to come out pink when it's obviously white IRL


----------



## freakshow (Dec 31, 2013)

my pc at the moment


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is my daughters Xmas present, 





The PSU is going to get modded to shorten up the cables to help with the mess and maybe some sleeving to add some color if I go through with a windows mod on the Prodigy case.  It's a 4770k cooled with a Corsair H100, MSI Z87i, 8gb ddr3-1600 for now, a SanDisk 128gb + 1TB Samsung, and a MSI R9 270.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeez Kickr, you want to adopt me??????? Hmm, ANSWER ME!!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 2, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Jeez Kickr, you want to adopt me??????? Hmm, ANSWER ME!!!!



Ha Ha Buddy!!!  I'll talk to the wife and see.  You'd have to sure a room with the dog and she's a hyper one.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2014)

kenkickr said:


> Ha Ha Buddy!!!  I'll talk to the wife and see.  You'd have to sure a room with the dog and she's a hyper one.




 That's okay, I get along with dogs...........Probably much better than people.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is one more.. this one is in the dark camera held in hand( no tripod) but the lighting is pretty nice in the dark, i love it.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 4, 2014)

Got back from the US this morning. Only just escaped from JFK (NYC) before the snowstorm closed the airport! And then the plane was delayed for the HK->Brisbane part for an extra 6hrs, better there than JFK though to avoid the closure. Anyway, because of the decreased value of the Australian dollar against the US dollar I did not end up getting a new graphics card over in the US like I planned. So after getting home I went out and got this baby  - Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev2.0 (2X 8pin PCIe, revised VRMs)




Decided on this over a custom R9 290 because it was on sale for the same price.









What it is replacing - Gigabyte GTX 580 SOC


----------



## ranviper (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Got back from the US this morning. Only just escaped from JFK (NYC) before the snowstorm closed the airport! And then the plane was delayed for the HK->Brisbane part for an extra 6hrs, better there than JFK though to avoid the closure. Anyway, because of the decreased value of the Australian dollar against the US dollar I did not end up getting a new graphics card over in the US like I planned. So after getting home I went out and got this baby  - Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev2.0 (2X 8pin PCIe, revised VRMs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's beautiful


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

Found a new MSI Z68A-GD55 (g3) the other week, for a bit more than €40. Seemed worth it, considering my previous motherboard was this. Bad image, but at this time of year there is no such thing as natural light outdoors. It's all darkness, and my phone ... is a midrange phone.






I have never done so before, but now I have an urge to get a new case. Something in which you can place several HDD's. Something you don't have do cut in pieces to do decent cable management. And a PSU with long enough cables to allow for such management. But the case was €15, and it is surprisingly sturdy, and the fans were included, so it's not too bad. And it has one feature I really really like:






See that, case makers of the world? If you feel like you need those covers, make them like this.

Anyway yeah, case, PSU and memory. Memory is on top of that list, and now I can scavange 2 GB sticks as I have four slots now. Keeping it cheap. The current system (one HDD made a horrible crunching noise when I had put everything together, and BIOS did not recognize it so I think it's toast) (including monitor and an actual legal OS) was less than €300. So yeah doing alright.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ugh, I have some wierd things going on...

I got my FX-8530 in the mail a few days ago(Yay!). It's great, i love how snappy it is, but when i overclock it to 4,4ghz @0,025v offset it runs Prime95 fine for the first 5-15 mins, and then the entire PC jsut freezes. Cursor freezes, everything.

Increasing the voltage yields no result and decreasing makes it run longer(but with the occasional blue screen/stopped worker.) The temps are fine, core temp read 45C at the highest.

I think it's a shame since this is an epic processor and i'd love to have it running at 4.5. what could it be? It runs fine at stock, although overvolting does seem to cause a high-pitched noise when loaded(it did this on the fx-6200 but that worked fine at 4.4ghz)

I think it might be my PSU(a Spire 650w, i have no idea what the model numbers are since the sticker was so hideous i pulled it off.)


----------



## Vario (Jan 6, 2014)

Frick said:


> Found a new MSI Z68A-GD55 (g3) the other week, for a bit more than €40. Seemed worth it, considering my previous motherboard was this. Bad image, but at this time of year there is no such thing as natural light outdoors. It's all darkness, and my phone ... is a midrange phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New case? Whats your price range?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Ugh, I have some wierd things going on...
> 
> I got my FX-8530 in the mail a few days ago(Yay!). It's great, i love how snappy it is, but when i overclock it to 4,4ghz @0,025v offset it runs Prime95 fine for the first 5-15 mins, and then the entire PC jsut freezes. Cursor freezes, everything.
> 
> ...


Could be your PSU, could be that you don't have decent enough airflow over your VRM heatsink.
You might want to post over in the AMD FX OCer's Clubhouse, they'll be able to help you pinpoint the issue and clock that baby up.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Could be your PSU, could be that you don't have decent enough airflow over your VRM heatsink.
> You might want to post over in the AMD FX OCer's Clubhouse, they'll be able to help you pinpoint the issue and clock that baby up.



This airflow thing of yours is actually a pretty good one... My Scythe Ashura doesn't leave a lot of air flowing over the VRM's. I'll see if i can strap a fan on them and update ya


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Could be your PSU, could be that you don't have decent enough airflow over your VRM heatsink.
> You might want to post over in the AMD FX OCer's Clubhouse, they'll be able to help you pinpoint the issue and clock that baby up.







I tried my best... Unfortunately it shuts down even faster now. I might want to get a new power supply...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 9, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I tried my best... Unfortunately it shuts down even faster now. I might want to get a new power supply...



you might yes ... a 650w should be able to handle that setup but a Spire "something" 650w might not   get a decent "cheap" 600-650w bronze recognized brand PSU (Silverstone/Seasonic/even Corsair) or a gold i think some cheap one are available from In Win (like my 700w Desert Fox) and Corsair/Be Quiet (RM serie and Power Zone oh wait PZ are bronze but real good)

update : "when you don't have money, you have idea!"
originaly my HAF XB has 2 5.25 and 2 3.5(hotswap) to keep my 2 data 500gb HDD i decided to put the SSD above the ODD and swap the 2 noisy 120mm from CM with 2 NB-blacksilent-Pro PK2 1200rpm 140mm


then i got the idea to get a hotswap bay 2 5.25 for 3 HDD but ... pretty expensive... so then the lightbulb pop'd and i went like that (i didn't want to use the 2.5 rack from CM.) :
   
thanks CM the hole under the mobo tray are at the exact width of the 3.5 adapter from OCZ and the 3rd 3.5 HDD is in the direct airflow of the 2 BQ 80mm Shadow Wings 2000rpm
i can still put the ODD but i don't really need it.

after the joy : the sadness, i might also have to sell the 770 but my brother in law offered me, if i sell the 770, to give me a MSI R9-270X Hawk. While it bother me to go down a rank in GPU: IT'S A FREAKING HAWK!
but it's only in the case that i really need to sell it .... i might find another way to sort my problems.


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 9, 2014)

Sassanou said:


> At this time and in progress !


Stunning work there and very very clean


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> originaly my HAF XB has 2 5.25 and 2 3.5(hotswap) to keep my 2 data 500gb HDD i decided to put the SSD above the ODD and swap the 2 noisy 120mm from CM with 2 NB-blacksilent-Pro PK2 1200rpm 140mm


wow first i think i just the only one who feel stock fan of it kinda noisy, now i just replace it with my old fans and it sounds better


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Got overclocked to 4,5 now. this thing is so snappy and responsive and it games epic


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> I tried my best... Unfortunately it shuts down even faster now. I might want to get a new power supply...



Flip that small fan the other way. right now you have it setup pulling air away from it when it should be having air blown on the heatsink.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 9, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Got overclocked to 4,5 now. this thing is so snappy and responsive and it games epic


What'd I tell ya? I knew these guys would get you sorted 
Glad you're happy with it. I know I was impressed by my father's at 4.4.


----------



## Vario (Jan 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you might yes ... a 650w should be able to handle that setup but a Spire "something" 650w might not   get a decent "cheap" 600-650w bronze recognized brand PSU (Silverstone/Seasonic/even Corsair) or a gold i think some cheap one are available from In Win (like my 700w Desert Fox) and Corsair/Be Quiet (RM serie and Power Zone oh wait PZ are bronze but real good)
> 
> update : "when you don't have money, you have idea!"
> originaly my HAF XB has 2 5.25 and 2 3.5(hotswap) to keep my 2 data 500gb HDD i decided to put the SSD above the ODD and swap the 2 noisy 120mm from CM with 2 NB-blacksilent-Pro PK2 1200rpm 140mm
> ...


The 7850 at 1100 core is pretty decent for 1080P.  I am sure the R9 270X will be adequate if you play at that resolution.  I am really happy with my 7850 2GB, which is similar and can reach 1250 with its stock air cooler (too hot above that).  Sorry to hear you have to sell off your rig components!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> The 7850 at 1100 core is pretty decent for 1080P.  I am sure the R9 270X will be adequate if you play at that resolution.  I am really happy with my 7850 2GB, which is similar and can reach 1250 with its stock air cooler (too hot above that).  Sorry to hear you have to sell off your rig components!


aherm the R9-270X is closer than a 7870 ghz than a 7850 so yes im pretty sure ... the HAWK score near the 7950 and i had a 7950 for a long moment before going in a GPU swap frenzy ... >.< for the moment i still have my 770 but if i really need to sell it and get a free HAWK, the next time my financial status will be good i might go CFX R9-270X ... just for the joke

good new i gonna get rid of the stock intel cooler soon ... and all that thanks to my brother in law again ... 
he had a spare Scythe Grand Kama Cross in a bits'n parts box... with all the original accessory 

    
i wanted a Ashura ... but ... money money money... fly away from me and leave me alone...


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 9, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> aherm the R9-270X is closer than a 7870 ghz than a 7850 so yes im pretty sure ... the HAWK score near the 7950 and i had a 7950 for a long moment before going in a GPU swap frenzy ... >.< for the moment i still have my 770 but if i really need to sell it and get a free HAWK, the next time my financial status will be good i might go CFX R9-270X ... just for the joke
> 
> good new i gonna get rid of the stock intel cooler soon ... and all that thanks to my brother in law again ...
> he had a spare Scythe Grand Kama Cross in a bits'n parts box... with all the original accessory
> ...


That's too bad, the Ashura is pretty damn awesome, but it's nice to see you've got some cooling going on!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 9, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> That's too bad, the Ashura is pretty damn awesome, but it's nice to see you've got some cooling going on!


and it was me who recommended you the Ashura ahahah  but the Grand Kama Cross is quite good too ... for a topflow 

update in the end i sold the 770, my brother in law told me he will send me the cooler and the card for the beginning of the next week, i don't know what he did for a mix up but the HAWK turned into a *surprise* what the hell ... is he building the card to change the model and brand every mail he send me ...  so i still don't know the brand and the model ... R9-270 or 270X (in any case the non X to X difference is only 5-10% at stock so i mainly don't care...)


still i will have to do the whole week end with my MSI N460GTX Hawk 1gb urghhh


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That looks a lot better than the ~17K the 6200 did.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> That looks a lot better than the ~17K the 6200 did.



You haven't seen a snappy quick system till you put an SSD in there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

my friend sent me the Sugo SG09B i received it today ... after seeing it ... i think it would be a shame to put the Nostalgia rig in it ... ahahah
that really make me want to resell (again) the ASRock Z77 ATX and get a cheap cfx compatible µATX B75/H77 mobo ... i don't need a Z i don't OC my Xeon 

  
that's a darn cute little box and i found something interesting that was not stated in any etailer description
while the 3.5" HDD layout is 2 the 2.5" is 4, so i can have my SSD in + 2 of 3 data HDD 500gb and replace the 3rd with a 2.5" 500gb hybrid SSHD for the games data, now i just have to do hard bargain to find a µATX and a SSHD... with no other money than what i can have by reselling the ASRock and the 500gb 3.5 7200 HDD

the 770 selling covered my debt im playing FF XIV ARR on my 460 HAWK OC 850/2000 instead of 780/1800  (decent FPS even with all to the max 40-65ish) but for my other games ... i have to wait on the R9.

i'm broke but i still have resources and will... thrilling and motivating.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 10, 2014)

New rig built. I now understand why the case is called Dead Silence


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> New rig built. I now understand why the case is called Dead Silence



Aerocool?

it strangely look like a Bitfenix Phenom  but a tad bigger

silly me .... system specs ...


----------



## d1nky (Jan 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> New rig built. I now understand why the case is called Dead Silence
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nice bit of coontang you got there!

cant wait to get my new rig!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 10, 2014)

New RAMDisk speeds!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> New RAMDisk speeds!


How large is the RAMdisk if you only have 16GB of RAM?


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 10, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You haven't seen a snappy quick system till you put an SSD in there.


If only i has the money to get that and an actual W7 license. (running an OEM i snatched.)



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Flip that small fan the other way. right now you have it setup pulling air away from it when it should be having air blown on the heatsink.


It's gone now. If i get a quietish 40/50mm i'll see if i can mount it nicer and push some more OC.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

@ypoora1 edit function no double posting please 

i got an idea for the SG09B, i salvaged a µATX case from a garage sale (19chf ~) i still need to get it shipped but inside it has a Intel DQ77MK will it's not a SLI/CFX board and the powerphase layout is weak and has only 1 4 pin EPS12V the max TDP is 95W and the Xeon E3-1275v2 is listed as compatible (logical it's a 77w with a 84w max tdp) since i don't need for overclock this might just do fine with the R9-270 (got more info i will get the MSI Gaming OC version) a 600W PSU should be enough so i can sell the Desert Fox for more $$$ and think about more tweak and genuine idea ... (dual 10/100/1000 RJ45 wow ... that's ... a bit overkill  )

What the hell newegg whaaaat the hell 
*Where to Buy It*



Intel DQ77MK Micro ATX Intel Motherboardat *NewEgg.com*$1,378.99
dahahahahaha ... i don't  get it 


for the price i think i can't go wrong with a test and make my mind after 
fugly mobo tho ... but the SG09B is fully closed so who care 



still 2 sata3 port  and a mSATA + a X4 PciE hum ... ASUS ROG Raider ? naahhh too expensive ... (note to self ... you are broke you can't dream before you get back to business)


----------



## Norton (Jan 10, 2014)

@GreiverBlade

That NewEgg link is for a *10 pack* of motherboards


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> That NewEgg link is for a *10 pack* of motherboards


damn i didn't clicked the link  THANKS Norton!


----------



## RCoon (Jan 11, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> How large is the RAMdisk if you only have 16GB of RAM?



Only 4GB... for now


----------



## khemist (Jan 11, 2014)

Went back to water and switched to the TJ08-E, couldn't stand 80c temps on haswell.

Only done the cpu for now although i still have my Titan block, will take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## stefanels (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Jan 12, 2014)

Did some benchmarks what do you guys think?  Vid for 4.8 is only 1.26 VOLTS!










http://www.wprime.net/Scores/19988/View


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 14, 2014)

I much needed cleaning for the new year! Also add 2 new Cougar Vortex HDB fans.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 14, 2014)

hop DQ77MK and MSI R9 received... at last it's better than my 460 ahah
  
fan swap because silverstone include some AP fan but with the "noisy" kind of blades
  
it's not because it is a µATX in a small closed volume and my PSU don't have short cable that i should not use extensions
 

now i just need to wait on the Scythe Grand Kama Cross

seems to be ok, now testdrive


----------



## khemist (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2014)

Spotcool fan for my ram overclocking, figured it can't hurt...  Might kill the LED's though, gives me a headache.


----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2014)

khemist said:


>



such a clean computer, thanks for posting it!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2014)

Got a new vid card today at work


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Got a new vid card today at work



Lord Jesus


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 14, 2014)

I shoud probably show the rest of the system specs too. 48GB of RAM, dual I7 Xeon cpus, 512 Samsung 840 pro and now the Quadro K6000.
Its a baller workstation.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 15, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> dual I7 Xeon cpus



I7 Xeon mhhh... WAIT.... WHAT?

oh i just realized that i can consider my last build as a workstation ... Xeon E3 on a pure intel mobo ok Q77 chip and not C216 no ECC RAM but still ... wait ... R9-270 where did i put my old Firepro V7900 ... DAMN

edit: now that i remember a E3-1275v2 is a i7-3770 core ... i might understand the I7 Xeon thingie ...

edit teaming enabled ... not that 2gbp/s link is usefull with my connection but ... i hate having 2 gb lan port and only one used ...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Got a new vid card today at work



Which Xeon's you got?



Jetster said:


> Lord Jesus



When I read that, I thought "Oh Lord, Sweet Jesus it's a fire!"


----------



## Jetster (Jan 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> When I read that, I thought "Oh Lord, Sweet Jesus it's a fire!"



ain't nobody got time for that


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Jetster said:


> ain't nobody got time for that


I didn't grab no shoes, no nothing Jesus.  I ran!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 15, 2014)

khemist said:


>


 Nice build
What are the specs?


----------



## khemist (Jan 15, 2014)

I've updated my sig.


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 15, 2014)

Here's mine atm. Really digging my Sapphire 290 tri-X. I'll never go back to blower type coolers for my video card ever.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Here's mine atm. Really digging my Sapphire 290 tri-X. I'll never go back to blower type coolers for my video card ever.


 


Kaiser Kraus said:


> Here's mine atm. Really digging my Sapphire 290 tri-X. I'll never go back to blower type coolers for my video card ever.


So nice, you posted it twice?


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry for double posting. Something was wrong with TPU awhile ago. I clicked on the post reply button then the site became unresponsive. Already deleted previous post. Sorry about that.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Sorry for double posting. Something was wrong with TPU awhile ago. I clicked on the post reply button then the site became unresponsive. Already deleted previous post. Sorry about that.


 I had the same issue and thought it was my PC (too many Windows updates pending or something).


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> Vid for 4.8 is only 1.26 VOLTS!



Your VID may be only 1.26 V but your VCORE is constantly around 1.39 V at load


----------



## d1nky (Jan 15, 2014)

Kaiser Kraus said:


> Here's mine atm. Really digging my Sapphire 290 tri-X. I'll never go back to blower type coolers for my video card ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




you mod that yourself?


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Jan 15, 2014)

Well it's a hobby. I wanted to create something unique and modern. It's still a work in progress though.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> I shoud probably show the rest of the system specs too. 48GB of RAM, *dual I7 Xeon cpus*, 512 Samsung 840 pro and now the Quadro K6000.
> Its a baller workstation.


 


t_ski said:


> Which Xeon's you got?


 Still waiting...


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Still waiting...



They are the early W5580's: 
http://ark.intel.com/products/37113/Intel-Xeon-Processor-W5580-8M-Cache-3_20-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Your VID may be only 1.26 V but your VCORE is constantly around 1.39 V at load



I am aware, I set it to 1.4v no offset and didn't bother to really dial it in.  I am using a small air cooler so its not going to get anywhere near that vid, too hot.  Maybe if I had a cooler setup might get closer to it.  My old 3770k had a vid of 1.26 for only 4.0ghz...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> They are the early W5580's:
> http://ark.intel.com/products/37113/Intel-Xeon-Processor-W5580-8M-Cache-3_20-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


Not bad.  I have a couple of these in one of my rigs:

http://ark.intel.com/products/47922...-X5650-(12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI)

Something else on the way, too


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2014)

wonderful wake up i power on the pc i hear a little click and two long beep, which mean no graphic adaptor, 

i open the box nothing unusual no weird smell, i decide to test the R9 on the other rig no image, no component fried nothing burnt, and it was at stock clock... 

  

GREAT i am back on my 460 HAWK... RMA incoming, tho i wonder what went wrong, i guess i should just call me lucky, that it was not the mobo who took a crap but the gpu ... the mobo has no warranty the gpu yes.
now finger crossing that it was really a factory fault, just the card went off, no power-surge.


i received the Scythe Grand Kama Cross but since the gpu is out of order i keep the stock intel and i put the kama in the server (also the kama would be too big for the DQ77MK since the PciE is on the 1st slot)
my server ATM ... 
   
still need to work on it, find a suitable PSU so i can take out the In Win, add some ECC RAM, find a 2nd Kama, and get the 2 Opteron 250 delivered


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2014)

Griever, sorry to hear your pc woes continue...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> Griever, sorry to hear your pc woes continue...


thanks, luckily the card is 6 day old and i doubt Techmania will answer me negatively, it seems most likely to be a factory fault and a component pop'd, tho i can't see which one... the card still look pristine.

btw its Greiver, i am not grieving! 

edit: contacted my Etailer and they ask me to contact MSI first for a confirmation that can be a factory fault, so they can send it for RMA without additional cost... duh ... they even asked me if i was sure that was the card ... and my original mail contained every explanation and clarification i could give 

at last MSI are fast to answer back 

"Dear Nicolas

We are sorry to hear this.
We assume the card needs to be serviced.
As we do not repair for end user directly, please return it via the dealer

Thank you Nicolas"

obviously i know they don't do end user repair ... and i explained nothing more than what i have already did in the mail to my etailer


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2014)

Gigabyte 7970 RMA:
1) call them
2) $15 shipping
3) wait 4 weeks
4) get card back and its still broken
5) confirm no repairs done
6) RMA again with paid postage for new card
7) ...
8) profit?


----------



## BigBoi (Jan 17, 2014)

t77snapshot said:


> I much needed cleaning for the new year! Also add 2 new Cougar Vortex HDB fans.




nice work!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 17, 2014)

Vario said:


> Gigabyte 7970 RMA:
> 1) call them
> 2) $15 shipping
> 3) wait 4 weeks
> ...


aw crap ... i hope mine will get smooth and fast ... (what .... dreaming doesn't hurt right? )

edit woopwoop: shipping for the 2 Opteron 250 confirmed


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> aw crap ... i hope mine will get smooth and fast ... (what .... dreaming doesn't hurt right? )
> 
> edit woopwoop: shipping for the 2 Opteron 250 confirmed


Hoping for a 280x tbqh


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> nice work!




Thank you! 

Backside Logo! usually faces wall and doesn't get much attention. Lol


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Got some new case badges.










>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vario (Jan 18, 2014)

Speaker wire holding gpu up?  Just curious...


----------



## khemist (Jan 18, 2014)

Vario said:


> Speaker wire holding gpu up?  Just curious...



Either that or Scythe ninja wire.

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/ninja-wire.html


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2014)

pdimar1 said:


> Got some new case badges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahah i have ordered some badges too, for my server and for the main rig  waiting on them from Germany atm.

update since 140mm tower or top flow are out of the question for the SG09B i ordered a Scythe Katana 4, should arrive the 21th



khemist said:


> Either that or Scythe ninja wire.
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/ninja-wire.html



oh wow ... Scythe really have a thing for special design thingies ... ahah i love that!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 18, 2014)

a small change after my PSU blew up(no more dual-GPU ):


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> a small change after my PSU blew up(no more dual-GPU ):


argh! is it a doom computer time ? my R9 270 your psu ... what next?


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys not to brag you on your bad luck but my "crappy" backup system no one like is still running great after 12 years. After calculating the wattage I'm using with eXtreme psu it tells I'm running at 253w when the original psu is only 175w. They don't make psu like this anymore no?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 18, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Hey guys not to brag you on your bad luck but my "crappy" backup system no one like is still running great after 12 years. After calculating the wattage I'm using with eXtreme psu it tells I'm running at 253w when the original psu is only 175w. They don't make psu like this anymore no?


Hopefully you're not running it in that HP POS from your avatar...


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 18, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> argh! is it a doom computer time ? my R9 270 your psu ... what next?


Actually, I had PSU, SSD, and headset all dead within a short period of time...like 12 hours.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 18, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Hopefully you're not running it in that HP POS from your avatar...


 
Yes I am doing it on that one and I am typing this message right now.  This model is the last one that Compaq proudly made before HP bought it. I still have the Compaq word with Houston,Texas and the 2 palm trees on the mobo. Look on the last couple pages of Nostalgic hardware I posted pictures and specs of the system there. Surprisingly it's snappier under Windows 7 Pro - 32 bits than on XP Home or Pro.


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 18, 2014)

khemist said:


> Either that or Scythe ninja wire.
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/pc-accessory/ninja-wire.html


just plain ol' string, that gpu is huge and heavy and it already started to bend some.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 18, 2014)

pdimar1 said:


> just plain ol' string, that gpu is huge and heavy and it already started to bend some.


 
Kinda weird because usually when you get huge you have difficulty to bend.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 19, 2014)

decided to buy a big bin for all my stuff

in the pic is my cowon S9 (Viewing Anime Tenchi Muyo), cowon G3, Bluetooth Enable G910 Gamepad for Android/IOS, stylus pen, crappy PNY multi-card reader, and my China Base Tablet the Vido Mini-One/M1 for short (got a Quad-Core RK3188 SOC @1.6ghz and Mali-400 Quad-Core @533mhz





Top slot has lots of cables (mainly micro USB and HDMI)






Dust Dust Dust... (will clean this coming week)






yes that is a AC Dust Filter 






sorry for the image quality 

Desk...


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2014)

Current System. Still yet to get that Aerocool Dead Silence
(and sorry for the terrible camera quality )


----------



## Vario (Jan 19, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> Current System. Still yet to get that Aerocool Dead Silence
> (and sorry for the terrible camera quality )


Model is pagani zonda?, wrx? and ?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 19, 2014)

rk3066 said:


> decided to buy a big bin for all my stuff
> 
> in the pic is my cowon S9 (Viewing Anime Tenchi Muyo), cowon G3, Bluetooth Enable G910 Gamepad for Android/IOS, stylus pen, crappy PNY multi-card reader, and my China Base Tablet the Vido Mini-One/M1 for short (got a Quad-Core RK3188 SOC @1.6ghz and Mali-400 Quad-Core @533mhz
> 
> ...




wish i thought about a 'big bin' for all my crap. (also my pc atm)


----------



## ranviper (Jan 19, 2014)

Replaced 2 of my 22 inch screens for a 27. Kept one 22 for a utilities monitor.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool man cave


----------



## dartuil (Jan 19, 2014)

ranviper said:


> Replaced 2 of my 22 inch screens for a 27. Kept one 22 for a utilities monitor.




Its what i want in my room my microwave and my fridge.
No need to go out


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 19, 2014)

Not much of my PC ATM, but more of my entertainment center ATM:


----------



## Vario (Jan 19, 2014)

Love the layout there!^^^  That looks like a blast!


----------



## pdimar1 (Jan 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Not much of my PC ATM, but more of my entertainment center ATM:


what mouse is that?


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2014)

Vario said:


> Model is pagani zonda?, wrx? and ?


Its WRX Impreza yes but the other one is not pagani zonda. They are my old Tamiya toys for racing (Shadow Breaker Z3 and Gun Bluster XTO)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 20, 2014)

pdimar1 said:


> what mouse is that?




I's a Cyborg R.A.T. 9


----------



## ranviper (Jan 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Not much of my PC ATM, but more of my entertainment center ATM:


 Holy consoles batman!



dartuil said:


> Its what i want in my room my microwave and my fridge.
> No need to go out



Haha, I wish I could spend more time in here. Too busy with work, family, and cars. lol.


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 21, 2014)

Chenming cube
Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS skt 754
Athlon 64 3200+ 2 gigs 1M cache
2 X 1 gig DDR400
Nvidia GeForce 7800 GS OC AGP
80 gigs Sata "White label"
Pionneer DVD-RW
Orion 485w psu
Windows 7 pro 64bits


----------



## studmark (Jan 21, 2014)

well it is not pretty but WTF it WORKS


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2014)

i let this one here ... in wait of further decision about on what he will be... 
 
maybe the GKC will fit on the next motherboard... if the PciE x16 is not the 1st slot right under the socket  and if he is ... then i think a 2nd Katana 4 will be ordered (for the server )

also freebies ... a friend upgraded his psu and will send me the old one (old old that's a joke ... he went for a 750w 5 days after buying the one he will give me...) its less than the Deset Fox and no 80+ certification (it does have a 87% efficiency badge but no certification) its a Thermaltake Smart SE 530w ... you know the sentence "for a given horse, you don't look the teeth" (if i remember correctly ) plus it is modular and every cable are flat type ... and it's free ... OEM is CWT platform DSA II (which is, iirc, kinda a good one)41A single 12v rail, it still have the 3yrs manufacturer warranty
 

im baffled ... 87% is around a gold, but since no certification it can be a void claim right?


oh well i will see once i get it at home, and after i get my R9 270 back from RMA ...


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Chenming cube
> Winfast K8S760MG-6LRS skt 754
> Athlon 64 3200+ 2 gigs 1M cache
> 2 X 1 gig DDR400
> ...


Wow havent seen a BFG in awhile.  I have a 7600 GT OC.



GreiverBlade said:


> i let this one here ... in wait of further decision about on what he will be...
> View attachment 54171
> maybe the GKC will fit on the next motherboard... if the PciE x16 is not the 1st slot right under the socket  and if he is ... then i think a 2nd Katana 4 will be ordered (for the server )
> 
> ...


Be careful with thermaltake.  My TR2 is relegated to testing and fixing purposes only.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2014)

Vario said:


> Wow havent seen a BFG in awhile.  I have a 7600 GT OC.
> 
> 
> Be careful with thermaltake.  My TR2 is relegated to testing and fixing purposes only.


well on all the research i did about that unit, i didn't find any negative review most of them were from good to real good... dunno ... can i trust a chinese review google'translated in english 

and i had a Chieftech Nitro85+ 650w which OEM is also CWT and DSA II platform, who did hold pretty decently any rigs i had.

since im down to a 380w 80+ Antec Earthwatt actually (yep i had to sell the In Win) and the CM GXL 600w is in the server (the 380w is too weak for it) it might just do fine ...


----------



## d1nky (Jan 21, 2014)

Bench rig finally up and running, now i just got to work out how to bench it......


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2014)

My pc, hopefully soon to be transplanted.... as well as a few things changed up







My bro's pc that was recently finished (4670k and 7970)












And a friend's pc, first pic is when he brought his rig to a LAN, when he first got his 780ti






And when he got his second 780ti, little jerk


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Bench rig finally up and running, now i just got to work out how to bench it......


 Nice but why are you not water cooling that motherboard? And what GPU you putting on that board?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 22, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Nice but why are you not water cooling that motherboard? And what GPU you putting on that board?



The hose needed is really thin and I didn't have the parts. 

I'm probably going to bench old cards for boints until I decide


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 22, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> good news my friend managed to score me a new ASRock Z77 Ex4 in a stock flash sale for 50$~ (i sold my previous for 130$ ahahah  ) sad part is : since the GRone and the Macho are gone ... it is back in the HAF-XB and with the stock cooler bundled with the Xeon
> View attachment 53613 View attachment 53614 View attachment 53615
> 
> funny tho ... the stock fan is barely noisy ... do Xeon come bundled with a better stock fan than standard 1155 CPU?
> ...


 
There is no point to put a air penetrator fan as extracting...

That fan is good as intake fan


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 22, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> There is no point to put a air penetrator fan as extracting...
> 
> That fan is good as intake fan


it is not what they say on the silverstone website  (and i know they do real good intake fan)

on the SG09B i have one in intake one in extraction i dont like unpaired fan ... plus : it act like a blower heater .... cold weather? no biggies! : Kombustor max settings fan 100% turning the PC with the back in front of me "yeah baby! it's summer time in the Bahamas!" 

update i got the psu this morning and i wondered what my friend meant by "you should receive the psu today and a little someting with"... well i got freebie with my freebie...


flat cable, i love it ... (so far the voltage reading is quite stable and i have less power down than with the 380w also since i am still broke i can't be picky)
  

gosh that Katana 4 is shiny  meh likey! the cable are all in the front of the box and not too much on the AP121 fan and since i don't use the ODD bay, then why not tie the spare 4pin cable here ...


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 22, 2014)

My new piece of hardware. With a AsRock FM2A88M Etreme4+ to plop it in. 

 

The graphics driver doesn't work though, so it's a bit of a half feeling. :S


----------



## RCoon (Jan 22, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My new piece of hardware. With a AsRock FM2A88M Etreme4+ to plop it in.
> 
> View attachment 54196
> 
> The graphics driver doesn't work though, so it's a bit of a half feeling. :S



Wow. iGPU doesn't work yet then? I've always been curious about APU's without dedicated graphics, but it just wouldn't meet my personal needs. Do let us know if you play games how well you find it. Also pics of your battlestation man, we requires them!


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 22, 2014)

CAn you tell me why you hiden a part of the numbers on the cpu? Thx


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 22, 2014)

Apologies for the crappy quality of the phone camera 

Planned updates - AIO cooler ( Haven't decided on one yet)
                               More purple and some white AF120 Quiet fans and some SP editions for the AIO
                               Bitfenix Recon Fan Controller
                              Windowed side panel


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 22, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> CAn you tell me why you hiden a part of the numbers on the cpu? Thx



Couldn't remember if there were anything important in those numbers, so just blanked them to be safe.

Edit: But now that you mention it. I just remembered that there aren't. Can pop a full pic when I dump the case internal pic.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 23, 2014)

got the server alive, still waiting on the 2 Opteron 250 (as usual ... ) a bit of ghetto with dual 60mm fan and a rewired HP DC7700 SSF powerled and since no audio and my Audigy 2 is out of order (corroded output damn...) G330 USB soundcard
    

APU here i come again ... probably a A10-7700K with either a Gigabyte, Asus, ASRock A88X µATX mobo the price difference between a Xeon+DQ77MK and those make it almost worth the downgrade ... and i still need money

damn i hate 2014 ahahahah

edit: cost cutting more i could also take a Athlon II X4 760K and still have the mean to upgrade to a A10-7850K later... i doubt PciE 3.0 would be a major plus

for the mobo i thought about the ASRock FM2A88M Extreme 4+ because unlike other Bolton-D4 µATX board that one had the 2 PciE x16 (electrical X16/x8 and X4 which is sufficient for a CFX ) in a different layout: X16/X1/X16(x4)/PCI instead of X16/X1/PCI/X16(X4)

while the mobo with the second more common layout are labeled CFX they can't really handle it in a µATX case tho the first layout pass with no problems, and if i build a µATX budget rig i find neat to have a option for CFX later ...

my favorite game  playing yoyo with the CPU/GPU classe and find that a half priced setup (compared to my E3/GTX770 setup) can actually offer a viable alternative without too big sacrifice in gaming ...

AND SCREAM FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!
"I WANT MY MSI R9 270 GAMING BACK FROM RMAAAAAAAARGH!!!!" snirfle ...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 24, 2014)

UPDATE  

My 6 year old son's bit Fenix  Merc case.  Soon to include some  Fm2+ loving




Squeezing in a little Haswell loving before next major upgrade for myself.........



 

Silverstone SG05 Giga H87n  wifi (ac) i5 on the way.... gonna cut out the ssd tray to fit a h80i up frount....I hope.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 24, 2014)

ok both cpu and mobo ordered, should come home begining of the next week, placeholder

also i noticed that the Scythe Katana can only be mounted topdown on AMD socket, what should be optimal... fan blowing to the top of the case and reversing the AP121 in intake and the AP181 in extraction(not much point in puting a 180mm AP fan in extraction tho.... ) or fan top under the AP181 keepint the fan layout and blowing toward the gpu (who has 2 80mm 2k rpm and 1 AP121 120mm blowing on it from the side)


----------



## TRINITAS (Jan 24, 2014)

My config: AMD FX-8350 - ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - 2xSapphire Radeon R9-290 - Corsair 1050HX - Creative Sound Blaster ZX






Tower: NZXT Phantom Black







Screen: ASUS PB278Q 27' 2560x1440 DisplayPort


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 24, 2014)

huehuehue


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

wonderfull i spotted from where the RAM problem was on the server ... 5 of the 12 ram slot have bent pin and now it even do lot of checksum error and detect 1024mb on 4096 installed and completely refuse to start ...

with the mono Opteron 246 it worked before but it was showing 3076 on 4096
but now with the 2 250 it don't work anymore... fail at post ahahah 2014 hates me ... oh well unless i find a way to correct the DIMM slots pin (which is unlikely possible i assume) i guess i will seek a new board 
pics incomming a bit later, im finishing the temporary rig ...

so i received my 2 Optys 250 via Royal airmail in a really special package ... but no pin bent and also the best : no customs taxes... 

  
installation and ... poof nothing work as it should, the 246 either so the culprit isn't the 250 duo, 1 to 4 ram slots
  

temporary rig ... pathetic ... 
  

i received also a notification of a delivery ... i hope it's my R9 270 ... i can't figure what it could be beside that ...


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> huehuehue




Put 7970 up top.  7970 has screwed up CFX finger from factory..look closely at the fingers and notice sides or of different size...small sides are too small, and bridge needs to butt up against the large side of CFX finger.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

i think i found my new love ...
 
dirt cheap, stock in germany quick delivery and come with






2 x Opteron 270 Dualcore CPU 2 GHz 2 x 1 MB Cache


sad for my 2 250 but since i have a collection of CPU they will join the 246 in the hall of fame ... 

i could also go for a non bundled Tyan or Fujitsu with PciE but i would lose the purpose of the other parts i ordered for the original project ... gosh i need to sell some stuff i don't need
48hrs to wait without new hardware to thinker with ... that will be the worst week end i had in many years ... (what i should consult a psy? really? )

edit: after investigating a bit on the origine of the delivery notice ... it might really be the RMA return o my R9 270 ... 6day RMA??? either they saw the card was FUBAR and exchanged it or they re sent me the defective one with a bill for bothering them with a FUBAR card they don't want to replace ...

i vote for the 1st option ... hopefully


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 25, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Put 7970 up top.  7970 has screwed up CFX finger from factory..look closely at the fingers and notice sides or of different size...small sides are too small, and bridge needs to butt up against the large side of CFX finger.


cant put it up top, if I do it'll get no airflow, or my 7950 ends up getting none. After some tweaking and OCing I ended up getting a good 42k on 3dmark, then I had to start building my friends system. Still kinda angry i couldn't keep the UP7 for myself.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah for filters


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

OH YEAH!!!

my beloved R9 270  is back : shiny new (the one i RMA'ed had some glue trace on the TFIV cooler ... ) they received it monday and i got it in return friday 5days RMA ... i guess i don't hate 2014 that much ... 

Lock'n Load baby! at last i will not have to use the FM2A88M Ex4+ and the AII X4 760K with the 460


----------



## Vario (Jan 25, 2014)

Still don't have my RMA'd 7970, going on maybe 2 months?


----------



## ranviper (Jan 25, 2014)

Got out the non-phone camera. lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> Still don't have my RMA'd 7970, going on maybe 2 months?


pfff that's ... just... i thought "if they make me wait 1 month i will be pissed" but 2 month ... damn ... what brand?


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 25, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Lock'n Load baby! at last i will not have to use the FM2A88M Ex4+ and the AII X4 760K with the 460


Motherboard friend! 



RCoon said:


> Wow. iGPU doesn't work yet then? I've always been curious about APU's without dedicated graphics, but it just wouldn't meet my personal needs. Do let us know if you play games how well you find it. Also pics of your battlestation man, we requires them!



Got the GPU driver working, now it's just to get iGPU overclocking to work. :S,
A pic of the new insides:
 
Took a bit of time since it's strapped up, and is a bit of work to get on and off:



JunkBear said:


> CAn you tell me why you hiden a part of the numbers on the cpu? Thx



And here it is:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 25, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Motherboard friend!



it is the only one µATX Bolton-D4 who has a CFX friendly layout (even if it is X16 3.0/X4 2.0 for me with the 760K it would be x16/x4 2.0)
soon APU friend ... (or not too soon ... still broke  ) i plan for a A10-7850K too 

edit: those temps ... i love the Twin Frozr IV 18% fan all the time 56° max ...
also look the CPU temps (semi accurate i think) but the Grand Kama Cross seems to be a bit overkill on that Phenom :




and it's while playing Crysis 3 hum 100% on all core and 99% GPU, botlenecking? i don't remember the definition of it


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 26, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> while playing Crysis 3 hum 100% on all core and 99% GPU, botlenecking? i don't remember the definition of it



Cpu is at around 70% usage across all cores and gpu is at 100%. Bottleneck is on gpu as it should be in crysis 3, you have little less than 30% cpu headroom for more action heavy game sections


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Cpu is at around 70% usage across all cores and gpu is at 100%. Bottleneck is on gpu as it should be in crysis 3, you have little less than 30% cpu headroom for more action heavy game sections


well not totally : actual values are under windows desk, i was talking about max value recorded but i get that max is not accurate since it records the max status of each core separately so at one time or another they reached 100% during game, gpu was mostly 99% max on average i get 45-56% according to MSI's OSD

but since i am on a simple Phenom i lower the graphic settings to get 55-60fps stable well the game isn't ugly on lowest settings 

let's go ... all in place started fine just need to re activate win7 (Intel driver wipe and re install of the AMD one)
   
well i don't feel too much downgraded 


and it does 12pts more than the Xeon setup in Valley ... yep ... not downgraded

Crysis 3 in high 60fps max 52avg hum ... satisfied i don't have to lower too much

i noticed a funny thing ... since i have a full AMD setup now i thought why not install Raptr Gaming Evolved App ... and i noticed the reward store ...
 
ooohhh i just have to do 119'090pts for a free R9 270X ??? weee..wait ... im pretty sure when it will be launched those reward (hardware) will not be available for Swiss people ... damned racism...


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, H60 added and moved SSD to top of HDD cage. New motherboard within the next couple of days


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> OK, H60 added and moved SSD to top of HDD cage. New motherboard within the next couple of days


those corsair led fan look nice


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> those corsair led fan look nice



I didn't get a choice. Missus saw them in Memory Express and that was that lol

Looking forward to getting the MSI Z87M gaming board in there. Gonna add some Dominator RAM, swap out the remaining fractal fans, add another SP to the H60 for a push-pull, add a window to the case and have some subtle LED lighting going on around the inside of the case.

I had to remove my optical drive to get the H60 rad mounted up there but I never used it anyway


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> I had to remove my optical drive to get the H60 rad mounted up there but I never used it anyway


who use ODD nowaday ... since i cant find a slim slot in for my SG09B where i am ... i use a external odd when i can't DL driver/games/software.

for my brand new FM2+ setup i used my SGSIII to DL the all in one AMD drivers and the lan driver, then USB connect to the rig  i totaly forgot about my external LG DVD writer and the ASRock driver disc ...


----------



## s1DDy (Jan 28, 2014)

Just finished a rebuild of my rig, Case is a CoolerMaster Cosmos II.

Pretty happy with it so far, gonna tweak the cables here and there some more in the next few days (want other GPU cables 

Building it was damn easy with this case i must say, even the cable management at the back  was surprisingly easy :3

Still thinking about with what to upgrade my 2 690's atm, them 790's (if the rumors are true) sound intressting although going maxwell does sounds nice aswell :3


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 30, 2014)

Decided on Z87M Gaming motherboard and fitted last night complete with tacky sticker I love it, great little board. I may do it justice with a 4770K......







EDIT - Just sold CPU, RAM and GPU. Should be getting a 4770K, 16GB Corsair Platinums, H110, new GPU and an accommodating case....this is getting expensive but interesting 

Going to keep the H60 in this case and build a WoW rig for my GF.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 1, 2014)

I had not had a chance to upload pics from my latest acquisition:




































Can't wait to install drivers ver. 14.1 tomorrow  let me know what you guys think


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 1, 2014)

After a loooong time of using my p4 775, shifted to a trinity notebook and finally saved up some cash and was able to build. 
< --- Specs 

Hopefully this will serve as long as my p4 served me hahah... 



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler














Spoiler



Cable management to the best I can do.. :| 1st time owning a good branded case!


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I had not had a chance to upload pics from my latest acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to water cool the ASUS card as well?



broken pixel said:


>


Nice set-up
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 1, 2014)

Psyko12
That's a nice rig. Really like the Xigmatek cooler. How are your CPU temps?


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 1, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Psyko12
> That's a nice rig. Really like the Xigmatek cooler. How are your CPU temps?



Thanks, it's ok idle around 19-21c and on load does not exceed 53c (gaming load), no ac atm and room temp is around 28-30c


----------



## d1nky (Feb 1, 2014)

damn you guys and your tech should be submitting scores for tpu hwbot!


15th warlock.. im jealous, marry me!


----------



## Vario (Feb 1, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well not totally : actual values are under windows desk, i was talking about max value recorded but i get that max is not accurate since it records the max status of each core separately so at one time or another they reached 100% during game, gpu was mostly 99% max on average i get 45-56% according to MSI's OSD
> 
> but since i am on a simple Phenom i lower the graphic settings to get 55-60fps stable well the game isn't ugly on lowest settings
> 
> ...


Wait what happened to the E3 Xeon?



GreiverBlade said:


> pfff that's ... just... i thought "if they make me wait 1 month i will be pissed" but 2 month ... damn ... what brand?



Gigabyte, they are out of stock on 7970 and 280 at the RMA place because of the litecoin stupidity.


s1DDy said:


> View attachment 54368 View attachment 54369 View attachment 54370 View attachment 54371
> 
> Just finished a rebuild of my rig, Case is a CoolerMaster Cosmos II.
> 
> ...



Nice cosmos!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 1, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Are you going to water cool the ASUS card as well?
> 
> 
> Nice set-up
> Thanks for sharing



No, I think I'll keep it as is, temps are pretty good out of the box


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2014)

psyko12 said:


> Thanks, it's ok idle around 19-21c and on load does not exceed 53c (gaming load), no ac atm and room temp is around 28-30c



Add a 2nd fan and you should see another 1-2C drop under load


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 1, 2014)

Off topic but you people calling cryptocurrency stupid need to research about it before making ignorant comments. 

MSI still has plenty of 7970L BE, should get mine back next week from RMA. 

Thanks for all the thanks on my table top system peeps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Wait what happened to the E3 Xeon?
> Gigabyte, they are out of stock on 7970 and 280 at the RMA place because of the litecoin stupidity.


the Xeon? oh well ... another unwanted surprise bill forced me to sell the E3 and the DQ77MK but luckily enough i got enough to pay the bill and take the 760K + the FM2A88M Ex4+ with the rest...

as for Cryptocurrency i don't like them either ... not the people but the things in general and nope i doubt Vario call cryptominer stupid but more the idea.
my retailer (all 4 of them ) have insane R9-280/280X pricing ...

still my µATX setup is better than my pc i had when i first posted on techpowerup 


X4 810 4gb OCZ platinum 1600 GeForce GT405 

yeah the heatsink is dusty ... i cleaned it before getting rid of the rig


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 1, 2014)

Well i have paid for all 12 GPUs mining, yes that is stupid and sold 6 7950s for profit. 

You forget the value of said GPU increases as the popularity of cryptocurrency takes a hold. 

The Federal Reserve hates you the cryprocurrency does not.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm sure there are threads dealing with mining. Please take this conversation there or feel free to carry on in PMs please.


----------



## Dak77 (Feb 1, 2014)

broken pixel said:


>


First time I enjoyed looking at an IKEA table ever


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 1, 2014)

Dak77 said:


> First time I enjoyed looking at an IKEA table ever



Another desktop build, this was my first watercool setup back in 2007 or 2008. I know the thread says ATM, but hey its good HW eye candy.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting HDD caddy...


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 2, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Interesting HDD caddy...



I used the brakets that came with cases to mount, slide into place for HDD, ROM drives, etc. I still use them on my current rig to hold my 2x SSDs.


----------



## Maban (Feb 2, 2014)

My girlfriend's PC before I get around to tidying it up. 4930K, X79-Deluxe, dual 780 Classy, 16 GB 2133 Dom's. The fan placement is awesome I think.


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice! Does she game? I would hope so with a nice WC rig as shown.


----------



## Maban (Feb 2, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> Nice! Does she game? I would hope so with a nice WC rig as shown.


Well, it's only ever used for Angry Birds. Just kidding, of course she does. But the only action this rig is getting ATM is games like Starbound, Rift, Rust. Not really demanding games, but sometimes we play some like Borderlands 2 and stuff where it at least gets a little more usage.

Makes me a little jealous. My epeen has shrunk since I only have a 680 and an i3-2120.


----------



## Vario (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope she doesn't mind that epeen shrink.  Does the fan ever hit that red tube next to it?

I removed my lower filtering system and replaced it with a silverstone one.  Running prime 95 right now 4.5 ghz  and the temps are about 5-10*C lower.  Note the size of the fan I am running, 120x38mm and it still was running hot with the dumb filter design from Coolermaster.  With that removed it helps a ton. I still want my damn 7970.  The reason I said it was dumb was because bitcoin doesn't allow profitable mining with Radeons, due to the current proliferation of ASIC mining, so litecoin could be considered a speculative bubble that emerged due to the ASIC miners.  I don't want to argue the point further, I just wish I had my 7970.  I have a MS Finance and BS Econ so I follow it a decent amount.

Regardless and not to derail the thread, the fact that the internet retailers like Newegg overstocked reference cards and kept them hidden then pulled them out with an enormous price gouge really is insulting and is making me consider an Nvidia replacement.

It interferes with my ability to enjoy my computer because the prior owner of the card litecoined it to death, then a few months later I have to wait because the RMA for the card is slow due to shortages from all the dead mining cards.  Thats just where I am coming from.  I agree on a lot of crypto currency ideas but I don't want it interfering with my PC's functionality.  I think that Radeon should just make a bitcoin card and that way I can game in peace 






I guess its time to tighten up that speaker wire holding my GPU level...
Heres the fan in place again.  I ditched the ducting system that they included because it really just reduces airflow.  The tiny 92x32mm San Ace pokes through the HD cage.









Theres all the removed filters and replaced with a little silverstone 120mm.  Way better flow.  Same thing happened when I flipped my power supply.  If the Cosmos wasn't so pretty I wouldn't own it, it has horrible layout.




All together now, heres my front door mod with rubber gasketing, 120mmx38mm server fan behind it, I did this mod a few months ago but these two combined basically doubled the air intake.






That little front mod helped a ton.  I plan to replace the roof with a 120x3 radiator grill setup for 3 possible fans.  I have the rad grill all ready to go from Phobya, but I am waiting till my spinal cord recovers more from surgery.  Total disassembly would be a nuisance at the moment.  I'll probably have to vacuum the bottom fan once a month or so because its gonna really suck up all the dust off the table top.

The unattractive photos are due to the flash on my Galaxy 2.  Its harsh light captures dust that is invisible to my naked eye LOL.

The bottom of the case is now a vacuum.  Flip the fan over and maybe it will be a 30 lb hovercraft???


----------



## Maban (Feb 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> I hope she doesn't mind that epeen shrink.  Does the fan ever hit that red tube next to it?



Nah, it's bent just right. I swear I meant that as a reply to the second part when I typed it.


----------



## ibay190 (Feb 2, 2014)

*IKUO190 RIG*

Recently upgrade some of my pc part and rerouting my Cable Management.

1. Replace Cpu cooler From CM Hyper 212X to *CM seidon 120XL*
2. Replace old psu ENERMAX NAXN 550 82+ Bronze to *Seasonic M12II 520 80+ Bronze *




Spoiler: Spec



*- AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 3,2ghz
- Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
- Cooler Master Seidon 120XL CLC WC
- MSI GTX 650 ti Boost Twin Frozr 2GB GDDR5
- GSKILL Ripjaws PC 12800 2 x 4GB (8GB)
- WD Cavlar Blue 1 TB
- WD Cavlar Blue 500 GB
- Seasonic M12II 520W 80+ Bronze  
- Azza Toledo 301*





Spoiler: RIG





























Spoiler: Validate


----------



## Vario (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks nice!  Very clean, no wires to clog airflow.


----------



## khemist (Feb 3, 2014)

TJ08-E case is new as is the monitor, i thought it might be a problem going from a 30" 2560x1600 monitor for the last seven years to a 24" 1080p monitor but it's been fine.


----------



## BigBoi (Feb 3, 2014)

khemist said:


> TJ08-E case is new as is the monitor, i thought it might be a problem going from a 30" 2560x1600 monitor for the last seven years to a 24" 1080p monitor but it's been fine.



nice minimalistic setup. what keyboard and mouse mat is that? its huge!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 3, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> nice minimalistic setup. what keyboard and mouse mat is that? its huge!


mouse seem to be a G500 or 400 keyboard hum ... i was wondering the same question

oh cross read ... wondering about the mouse mat not the mouse itself ... ahahah


----------



## khemist (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a boogie bug, it's not all that big really.

I have another mat that is slightly bigger than the entire desk so not had a chance to use it yet.  

Keyboard is a CM Storm limited edition White Quickfire TK, G400 mouse.








Pic of the lighting.


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 4, 2014)

Spoiler



















Spoiler



My Obsidian


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2014)

Love that red lighting, like an undersea glowing jellyfish or something.


----------



## theo2021 (Feb 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Love that red lighting, like an undersea glowing jellyfish or something.


About the light on the case , there is a 140mm polimatech vortex as the bottom which i love ,it just produces great red light and it is a very good noise performance fan. And I have some LED strips that I have put at the side panel if you see a photo with it removed you will notice some wires at the top left the same wires are at the side panel and when I attach it the led turns on good right?


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 6, 2014)

Picked this up today. Another person and I were talking about computer related stuff and one of the teachers asked if we would like to look at the stuff in the staff room that was going to be thrown out. Noticed this and couldn't leave it there. Tomorrow I'll grab the 2nd XPS, an older one (600 I believe). None of it came from the school so who knows where it came from. 

Got it like this:
Q6600
No ram
No HDD
GT240 1 gig
Sound Blaster XF-i SB0460






Fixed some cable management (hard to do in this case) and put some different parts in it.
Q6600
1 gig of ram. As with every other Dell in existence I've tried the Patriot ram does NOT work as a pair, only one stick at a time despite passing memtest multiple times.
750 gig Hitatchi HDD
GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512 meg. Not as much video ram as the GT240 but being as the GTS250 was in essence a rebadge of the 9800 GTX+ I don't see how it could be any better.
Random PCI wireless card
SB XF-i SB0460


----------



## RCoon (Feb 6, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> Picked this up today. Another person and I were talking about computer related stuff and one of the teachers asked if we would like to look at the stuff in the staff room that was going to be thrown out. Noticed this and couldn't leave it there. Tomorrow I'll grab the 2nd XPS, an older one (600 I believe). None of it came from the school so who knows where it came from.
> 
> Got it like this:
> Q6600
> ...


 
Q6600 is a nice find! Give that baby a nice spring clean and she'll run like butter


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Q6600 is a nice find! Give that baby a nice spring clean and she'll run like butter


Yep. Q6600s were/are great chips.
CompGeke, if you find yourself wanting to OC that chip (which I would suggest doing only if it's a G0) but the board doesn't allow it, there are BSEL mods to change the FSB and VCore. I believe I have a few 775 pinouts with mod points marked on my home PC if you want me to look.

EDIT: not the same places I found mine, but here's one for VID and one for FSB. You could easily do the 1066 to 1333 mod and boost that sucker to 3GHz.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 6, 2014)

Nothing much on the inside, got a new case first to replace my Antec 900. I just put in a 60GB Corsair Force LS and I have another 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz on the way. In a few months I'll be getting a 4670K, MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, MSI R9 270X and a Hyper 212. But first a new desk. There's room for the PSU to pull air, but it doesn't need it as it's passively cooled under 200w


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 6, 2014)

DaveK said:


> Nothing much on the inside, got a new case first to replace my Antec 900. I just put in a 60GB Corsair Force LS and I have another 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz on the way. In a few months I'll be getting a 4670K, MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, MSI R9 270X and a Hyper 212. But first a new desk. There's room for the PSU to pull air, but it doesn't need it as it's passively cooled under 200w



Yankee Candle its the same as Yankee Doodle but you can burn them?


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Q6600 is a nice find! Give that baby a nice spring clean and she'll run like butter



Cleaning is the next thing on the list, once weather permits that is. Started raining yesterday afternoon and I'm not into making dust mud.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2014)

in progress (I need food):


----------



## khemist (Feb 8, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> nice minimalistic setup. what keyboard and mouse mat is that? its huge!








New mat.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> in progress (I need food):



Sweet lord Jesus


----------



## BigBoi (Feb 8, 2014)

khemist said:


> New mat.


that one i have..  really love the setup man!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 8, 2014)

mine a bit of a mess lol.


----------



## khemist (Feb 8, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> that one i have..  really love the setup man!


 Thanks!, i always think less is more tbh, cannot stand mess.


----------



## Dak77 (Feb 8, 2014)

Quick phone image.
Just put it together to check that everything's working proper.
Will need to wait for a few more days, then its time to take it all apart and install watercooling for all parts, including a 
Alphacool LCD-Display i was thinking of mounting behind the smaller right window.
 
And from earlier misstake, system spec for this one is for the time:


Spoiler



Intel Core i7 4770K
ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME
Corsair Hydro H100i (to be replaced with proper watercooling for entire system)
Corsair (4x8GB) CL9 1600Mhz DOMINATOR (will be upgrade soon)
2 x ASUS GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB DirectCUII OC
2 x Samsung SSD Pro Basic 840-Series 256GB in raid 0
2 x Corsair SSD Force GS series 240GB
3x 3TB WD Black (actually think ill scatter these within the home network instead of having them in this computer)
1x 4TB Seagate SSHD 8GB 7200rpm 64MB
ASUS BW-16D1HT
ASUS Xonar Phoebus
Be quiet! Dark Power Pro10 1200W 80+ Gold (Waiting for the AX1500i to be available here)
Phantek Enthoo Primo


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 8, 2014)

got it together:













Memtesting rig:


----------



## Mydog (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice setup you got there


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 8, 2014)

My new MSI R7 250 2GB DDR3 OC card for my Kaveri for some fun with dual graphics.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 9, 2014)

finally got my i5 in....had to add a little color to the sg05.




Definitely gonna order a slot loading optical.




did manage to squeeze a h80i in there....with the help of my saw




Disassembled the  902...maybe i'll paint it white...... wifey now has a lot of room on her desk.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> got it together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice mouse in the 1st pics, nope i don't care about the weakling SLi'ed under the mouse


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 9, 2014)

this is whats coming..


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 9, 2014)

Corsair Carbide 540 AIR. Right I decided to change the bottom end of my case as for some reason the bottom of the 540 is open. So got some acrylic and carbon and red bolts from a shop called pro bolt here in the UK and closed it up. Also changed my wiring from white to red and the red clip ons on the corsair fans. Hope you like.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2014)

Had to do some surgery on the ram, flash EVGA SC BIOS to the cards for a bit extra clock without any software:


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking very neat and tidy


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 9, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> got it together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That SLI bridge 

Where can I get one of those beauties?

Awesome rig man! 

EDIT: Never mind, just found it and ordered it from Amazon  thanks for your pics Dave!


----------



## MaximusE (Feb 9, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Had to do some surgery on the ram, flash EVGA SC BIOS to the cards for a bit extra clock without any software:


is there a 2 slot spacing in between the 2 cards? cause i own the maximus vi formula and i do have sli conf on 1 and 3rd pci and i want to get one of those evga bridges


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> That SLI bridge
> 
> Where can I get one of those beauties?



EVGA. Most shops have them. They come in a few different sizes.



MaximusE said:


> is there a 2 slot spacing in between the 2 cards? cause i own the maximus vi formula and i do have sli conf on 1 and 3rd pci and i want to get one of those evga bridges




Yep, could put another card between or move my bottom card up two slots, and the bridge would work still, too. They make a 1x-wide bridge in two sizes (for cards next to each other, or one slot apart), the double-wide triple, which works for both dual and tri configs, and the quad bridge which is obviously double-wide as well.

No matter which bridge you need, they are all $30 each.


----------



## khemist (Feb 10, 2014)

Too much beer!. 

Thanks for pulling me up BigBoi.


----------



## BigBoi (Feb 10, 2014)

khemist said:


>



whoops! there it is!


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

My H80i decided to die last night, with an awful grinding sound. System overheated and rebooted shortly after the noise began. Upon entering the OS, I say 60c at idle...rad kinda warm, but just barely.


Obviously the pump died. I bought the cooler December 26th...


So, back to the H100. I think it kind of looks better, matches better, but clearly I need a real water loop here. Getting 24c idle and 57c loaded at stock under the H100.


 Anyone got ideas for which CPU block I should buy?


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 10, 2014)

I swear by my H100i and running a 2700K. I am a red fan but tell what those cards do look damn nice


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

Kovoet said:


> I swear by my H100i and running a 2700K. I am a red fan but tell what those cards do look damn nice


H100i is an H80i with another rad, and I am just about to call Corsair to get this H80i replaced. Maybe I can ask them to upgrade me to H100i.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Anyone got ideas for which CPU block I should buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xspc raystorm.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> My H80i decided to die last night, with an awful grinding sound. System overheated and rebooted shortly after the noise began. Upon entering the OS, I say 60c at idle...rad kinda warm, but just barely.
> 
> 
> Obviously the pump died. I bought the cooler December 26th...
> ...



24 idle.... I gotta reseat mine ......what paste  Are you using?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 10, 2014)

@cadaveca one of the EK's supremacy (your choice of colour) would look better and a touch better performance, raystorm is great and performs well but kind of bland looking.


edit, also would match your doms in there


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> xspc raystorm.



+1, nice looking block, sleek, not trying to hard to look cool, and performs exceptionally well. Also has LED's if you're into that sort of thing... I wasn't fussed


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> xspc raystorm.



Hmm, white LED might match nice, too. But I'm not gonna WC VGAs, just CPU.



ensabrenoir said:


> 24 idle.... I gotta reseat mine ......what paste  Are you using?



MX4. For 2011, I use a double-rice grain blob down the middle, and just before block/cooler cannot move, I give it a wiggle to squeeze out the excess, then tighten fully.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> My H80i decided to die last night, with an awful grinding sound. System overheated and rebooted shortly after the noise began. Upon entering the OS, I say 60c at idle...rad kinda warm, but just barely.
> 
> 
> Obviously the pump died. I bought the cooler December 26th...
> ...



EK Supremacy!


----------



## d1nky (Feb 10, 2014)

yup for looks, the clean ek supremacy all nickel and dominators..... nom nom!


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...lock_-_Nickel_Black_14014.html?tl=c85s139b180

This might match your silver/black colour scheme better. There is one for Socket 2011


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

I gotta make my own thread/build log.  Someone want to do that for me? 

I got 16 days before the wife goes back to work, so I gotta choose ,buy, and build, fast! have to choose case and get SSDs, too.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 10, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I gotta make my own thread/build log.  Someone want to do that for me?



@d1nky and me had a long watercooling build thread, you can always necro that. Lots of useful information there.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2014)

made a thread. I'd move posts if I had mod powers, but alas, I do not. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rampage-iv-black-edition-gtx-780-ti-sli-build-log.197757/


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 11, 2014)

sorry no doge speak this time. accidentally broke a blade off my ultra kaze, i dont like having anything of mine broken so i got one to replace it.


----------



## Vario (Feb 11, 2014)

didn't go nzxt huh?

nice fans !

itx case right now, might not end up going wooden on this because the increased size with 3/4" wood and my lack of skill with joinery.  Until my skill improves my itx will be this






Heres the few case mods I have done:
Drive cage removed, drive is inside a cage from a Dell PowerEdge from ebay ($7 shipped).  The metal had to be bent in a small vice, I used a cheater bar on the vice handle and the metal cage actually resisted enough to bend the vice's handle,
I removed the stock drive cage to put in a 120x38mm fan and a Asetek 120mm AIO.  I hope it doesn't leak in this thing, its an old salvaged cooler from a friend's rebuild job.

New rubber feet.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 11, 2014)

Not my PC atm, but here is my desk that I made, atm. 

Set link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/89905725@N05/sets/72157639361146604/






























Wii U, PS4, PC, good times.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 11, 2014)

@Vario decided on the 750D after seeing the inside of the H440. Its a great case but mid tower might be too small for what i want to end up doing. I also saw it in person (the 750D) when my friends build parts came and it is a really nice looking case


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> sorry no doge speak this time. accidentally broke a blade off my ultra kaze, i dont like having anything of mine broken so i got one to replace it.



I have 4 4500RPM 38mm Nidec Beta V fans, pulled and resoldered by me after salvaging them from some Dell servers. I hope you realise how loud 38mm SP fans are...


----------



## Vario (Feb 11, 2014)

johnnyfiive said:


> Not my PC atm, but here is my desk that I made, atm.
> 
> Set link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/89905725@N05/sets/72157639361146604/
> 
> ...


Wow thats great looking! I am really jealous


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I have 4 4500RPM 38mm Nidec Beta V fans, pulled and resoldered by me after salvaging them from some Dell servers. I hope you realise how loud 38mm SP fans are...



I hope you realise ive been using high rpm 38mm fans since 2010....................and that i have amped sennheiser HD598 headphones, so no amount of noise is going to even begin to bother me or be a distraction.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> I hope you realise ive been using high rpm 38mm fans since 2010....................and that i have amped sennheiser HD598 headphones, so no amount of noise is going to even begin to bother me or be a distraction.



I find 4500RPM's to be far too noisy at 50% speed, even with my over ear noise cancelling headset. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Vario (Feb 11, 2014)

typicalintrovert said:


> I hope you realise ive been using high rpm 38mm fans since 2010....................and that i have amped sennheiser HD598 headphones, so no amount of noise is going to even begin to bother me or be a distraction.



38mm fans are where its at.  I like the cheap dual ball bearing Koolance 120x38 ($9/fan) and have a few San Ace Denki as well.

I have them on a fan controller set really really low most of the time.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't believe EVGA put some ultra bright white LEDs to the side of GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin graphics card. 
It is making me blind and I have bad headache... And wait for it... best part is you can NOT disable them. No sir, there is 25 different dip switches but you just can't disable these super bright blinders. 

As a temporary fix I slapped over it some electric tape but its not holding very long during gaming (gets hot, glue melts). Besides, 750 euro graphics card. Duct tape it? 

I thought I finally find something special. It would be damn ashame if I have to switch gfx card again because of 5 LEDs.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 11, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I find 4500RPM's to be far too noisy at 50% speed, even with my over ear noise cancelling headset. Each to their own I suppose.


all about that amped 598. amped high grade cans are very loud and therefore serve to be 100% noise cancelling 



Vario said:


> 38mm fans are where its at.  I like the cheap dual ball bearing Koolance 120x38 ($9/fan) and have a few San Ace Denki as well.
> 
> I have them on a fan controller set really really low most of the time.




Sanyo Denki San Ace   I have three of the rare San Ace 9G1212H1011. will never get rid of.



@GC_PaNzerFIN I actually like the LEDs. they are present on the 780 Classified as well and they personally dont bother me at all even with a windowed case facing towards me.


----------



## Vario (Feb 11, 2014)

I have 5 92mm san ace ball bearing fans, 32mm thick, badass 100 something cfm iirc.  Only installed one, blows on my harddrives undervolted to 7v.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 11, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I can't believe EVGA put some ultra bright white LEDs to the side of GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin graphics card.
> It is making me blind and I have bad headache... And wait for it... best part is you can NOT disable them. No sir, there is 25 different dip switches but you just can't disable these super bright blinders.
> 
> As a temporary fix I slapped over it some electric tape but its not holding very long during gaming (gets hot, glue melts). Besides, 750 euro graphics card. Duct tape it?
> ...



You really don't want any of those LEDs to turn off.  It means there is a power delivery issue.

I like the LEDs personally.  Gives the card character.  I can, however, see how some may not like them.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Feb 11, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> You really don't want any of those LEDs to turn off.  It means there is a power delivery issue.
> 
> I like the LEDs personally.  Gives the card character.  I can, however, see how some may not like them.



I have never ever seen such bright LEDs used on any PC hardware for obvious reason. I do liek debug leds. But come on these are power LEDs designed for lamps and industrial lightning.


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

I have LEDs like that on a sunbeam fan controller and its horrible.  I put electrical tape over them but it falls off occasionally and ruins the look as well.  Smashed the led out of my NZXT Sentry Mesh controller too.  I hate LEDs.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

*more pics can be found at* http://imgur.com/a/JTSIX


----------



## mrwizard200 (Feb 12, 2014)

Showing off my new GTX 770s.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 12, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I can't believe EVGA put some ultra bright white LEDs to the side of GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin graphics card.
> It is making me blind and I have bad headache... And wait for it... best part is you can NOT disable them. No sir, there is 25 different dip switches but you just can't disable these super bright blinders.
> 
> As a temporary fix I slapped over it some electric tape but its not holding very long during gaming (gets hot, glue melts). Besides, 750 euro graphics card. Duct tape it?
> ...


What is up with the hard drive sitting below your motherboard on a booklet?



mrwizard200 said:


> Showing off my new GTX 770s.


Very nice pic


----------



## d1nky (Feb 12, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I can't believe EVGA put some ultra bright white LEDs to the side of GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin graphics card.
> It is making me blind and I have bad headache... And wait for it... best part is you can NOT disable them. No sir, there is 25 different dip switches but you just can't disable these super bright blinders.
> 
> As a temporary fix I slapped over it some electric tape but its not holding very long during gaming (gets hot, glue melts). Besides, 750 euro graphics card. Duct tape it?
> ...



damn you should be benching that thing for tpu hwbot


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

Same as specs <-- Wish camera would of cooperated. Best of 5 pictures.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Same as specs <--




Damn that was nice and tidy 

Can someone pleas find my mobo??


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 12, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Damn that was nice and tidy
> 
> Can someone pleas find my mobo??


Damn man, the only way I could figure out which board you had was by the power button and VRM heatsink.
That being said, I see an EVBot and DMM, so you must be benching. In the case of benching, wire management won't net you a higher score


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Damn man, the only way I could figure out which board you had was by the power button and VRM heatsink.
> That being said, I see an EVBot and DMM, so you must be benching. In the case of benching, wire management won't net you a higher score



True, no extra points for cable management in any 3DMark bench and if you look closely you'll see that I got two PSU's hooked up. The rig pulls 1800W from the wall i the first GPU-test in Firestrike.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 12, 2014)

Mydog said:


> True, no extra points for cable management in any 3DMark bench and if you look closely you'll see that I got two PSU's hooked up. The rig pulls 1800W from the wall i the first GPU-test in Firestrike.


I saw the dual-PSU jumper cable in the first pic. You have a serious benching rig set up there.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 12, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I saw the dual-PSU jumper cable in the first pic. You have a serious benching rig set up there.


Yes it's good but I need to get the second PSU installed on the other side of the case and do some cable management


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 13, 2014)

Some Pictures of my RIG 2014  love GTX770's Lightning


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 13, 2014)

Milton180 said:


> Some Pictures of my RIG 2014  love GTX770's Lightning


neat and nice just like i like them


----------



## Vario (Feb 14, 2014)

Heres the Coolermaster Elite 120 ITX next to my Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 full tower!  What a difference in size eh?!  Just put on the Gear Grip.  Fits but its obviously for a larger case.  I used to have it on my Antec 300Two.  I love how much performance this little guy has.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought two of these dead boards for $30. The first one was easy. Only two bent pins. But this one had about twenty bent. I wish in would have taken a before pic but I really didn't think it would be fixable.

ASUS P8B75-M/CSM, 1155


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 16, 2014)

How many of these 775 board i did repair with a magnifying lense, a neon and a small screwdriver for glasses. !!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I bought two of these dead boards for $30. The first one was easy. Only two bent pins. But this one had about twenty bent. I wish in would have taken a before pic but I really didn't think it would be fixable.
> 
> ASUS P8B75-M/CSM, 1155


yeah its painful when you buy high end board and ended like that coz stuck on bend pins
and like everyone say high end is fast, cool, but easy to break
i dunno why intel doesnt come with another ideas to minimize bend pins


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2014)

this is my old biostar board with dual cars inside


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 16, 2014)

Had quite a down time as my H50 decided to crap out on me with water "magically" disappearing, so until i have the motivation to fix it luckily i have a 212 evo as a spare for now
and almost forgot that i had that kaze jyuni so i put it to use


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 16, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Had quite a down time as my H50 decided to crap out on me with water "magically" disappearing, so until i have the motivation to fix it luckily i have a 212 evo as a spare for now
> and almost forgot that i had that kaze jyuni so i put it to use


212 evo pushpull : always trusty!


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> 212 evo pushpull : always trusty!



"Turbo Edition" as per it's box says, honestly temps are a bit better for everything inside from rearranged fans 
the previous rad pushing hot air inside the case and creating + flow


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2014)

little update, soo the SG09B has "only" 2 3.5" places ... and i have 3 ... oh well :
 
Thermaltake Max5 3.5" enclosure, with 2 blue led 80mm for cooling (who luckily can be switched off  ) USB2.0 or eSATA, i use it on USB2.0 atm well with the ASRock XFastUSB the transfer rate aren't too bad 

also pretty cheap : 18.50chf


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 19, 2014)

No HDD's in my case only SSD's New 1TB samsung EVO now installed.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 20, 2014)

little bit of cleaning never hurts


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 20, 2014)

My second  cyborg rat 5 died.....they seem to have a 3 year life span.... so i got a corsair on a whim... actually pretty cool..but blue led....... so my ocd demanded i go blue!



 

got a corsair k 70 and a Vegas quad......which i discovered on the version i got ....i cant make it just blue........
looks ok though......who am i kidding .......gonna  order the blue


----------



## Vario (Feb 20, 2014)

^^ooh nice itx case


----------



## Sassanou (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi !

Here is my PC at this time


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 20, 2014)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> Here is my PC at this time



You make air cooling look sexy again.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 21, 2014)

big block 




sorry kinda crappy, and custom sleeving by using ribbon


----------



## Vario (Feb 22, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> big block
> 
> 
> 
> ...


small mobo big fan lulz


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> small mobo big fan lulz


As it should be.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2014)

Vario said:


> small mobo big fan lulz


yeah, im just moving it from my old board. just 37-39 degrees on daily


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> As it should be.



Exactly


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Exactly


You could do better. 38mm or bust.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2014)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> Here is my PC at this time


 Can you tell us about those GPU coolers? Very interesting...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 22, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Can you tell us about those GPU coolers? Very interesting...


Prolimatech MK-26 Black...
http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2444




i had the "normal" version of it with 2 140mm instead of 2 120mm (well i still have it but no compatible GPU or case)
 



james888 said:


> As it should be.


indeed


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 22, 2014)

Was feeling that 8 GB of RAM wasn't quite enough for my needs, so I have upgraded to 16 GB. Same as my old, just 2*8 instead of 2*4.

This time they came in a nice box though. 

While I gained more RAM capacity, I did unfortunately loose speed, as I have found my system incapable of running 16 GB at 2400 MHz.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2014)

Missus bought me a teddy thing to hold my beer, now its officialy my bench partner LOL


----------



## Vario (Feb 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Missus bought me a teddy thing to hold my beer, now its officialy my bench partner LOL


Overclocking and drinking sounds dangerous!


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2014)

Vario said:


> Overclocking and drinking sounds dangerous!




it is, earlier i knocked over a fan and accidentally snapped a cap off my mobo. I nearly cried, but luckily its only the pcie EZ (4pin additional power) plug capacitor and isn't live.

I'll email Asus this week and pay for it to be fixed.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2014)

Vario said:


> Overclocking and drinking sounds dangerous!



Nonsense, I spilled a double measure of Jamesons across the double fan intake filter on the top of my case, somehow the filter absorbed all the liquid. Sometimes cases are just misunderstood alcoholics waiting to be discovered.



Jetster said:


> Exactly



NT06 bros!


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 24, 2014)

Overdrinking around the clock is even more dangerous.


----------



## khemist (Feb 25, 2014)

New card installed, 780 Ti Classy!.


----------



## khemist (Feb 25, 2014)

Card is getting returned, annoying fan noise at certain speeds, should not be happening to a card this costly.

I'm going to get a reference 780ti and save £100 as well, oh well!.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 25, 2014)

khemist said:


> New card installed, 780 Ti Classy!.


Nice build.... but one question.... what type of tubing is that? Who makes it? I ask because I am starting a Micro ITX (Fully Water Cooled Build) soon and my color scheme will be black and red. I like that flat black tubing it would match my case well.


----------



## khemist (Feb 25, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> Nice build.... but one question.... what type of tubing is that? Who makes it? I ask because I am starting a Micro ITX (Fully Water Cooled Build) soon and my color scheme will be black and red. I like that flat black tubing it would match my case well.



It's EK ZMT (Zero Maintainance Tubing) Matte Black.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2014)

khemist said:


> New card installed, 780 Ti Classy!.


I want to do a build in one of those. Thanks for the great pic.


----------



## khemist (Feb 26, 2014)

NP, man, for the money it's a fantastic case.

It's probably the cheapest case i've ever bought and the best value by far.

To make it look the best inside i think the hard drive cages and gfx support beam should be taken out and use an external drive.

I have quite a few hard drives just sitting doing nothing now because i could not have them messing up the inside of the case.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2014)

just shipped 








Had it on backorder for about a month


----------



## TristanD27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Going to be getting a gtx 770 soon, samsung evo SSD and an AMD 8350. I also have an A30 cooler and new board which are visible in the last picture.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 27, 2014)

TristanD27 said:


> Going to be getting a gtx 770 soon, samsung evo SSD and an AMD 8350. I also have an A30 cooler and new board which are visible in the last picture.


full tower and im kinda afraid it will fall


----------



## TristanD27 (Feb 27, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> full tower and im kinda afraid it will fall


Yeah its just above the head end of my bed so I look up with fear in my eyes, it is not a light rig, might add another bracket or two to that shelf.
Oh its also the eATX version so slightly bigger then it's little brother.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> just shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you pay 4.440$ for this http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PA248Q/  ?
because in my country this monitor is priced at 332€ its impossible that you pay this much


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 27, 2014)

Capitan Harlock said:


> you pay 4.440$ for this http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PA248Q/  ?
> because in my country this monitor is priced at 332€ its impossible that you pay this much


i hope its for 10 of them so ...


----------



## JunkBear (Feb 27, 2014)

Capitan Harlock said:


> you pay 4.440$ for this http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/PA248Q/  ?
> because in my country this monitor is priced at 332€ its impossible that you pay this much


 
Never go full-retard guys! He's from Mexico so it's 4,400 Mexican pesos. Use website XE.com for currencies conversion


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 27, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Never go full-retard guys! He's from Mexico so it's 4,400 Mexican pesos. Use website XE.com for currencies conversion


unless $ mean Mexican Pesos  but yup you must be right


----------



## khemist (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 27, 2014)

Vario said:


> Overclocking and drinking sounds dangerous!



Friends don't let friends drink and OC


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 27, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> unless $ mean Mexican Pesos  but yup you must be right



Yes, it's mexican pesos. The mexican peso was widely used in the early US, it wasn't until the late 1700s that the first US dollars were minted. I suppose they kept the symbol to avoid confusion (the US dollar value was set to match the peso, 1 USD = 1 peso).


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

New cpu and gpu block.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

khemist said:


> New cpu and gpu block.


What are your temps? What are your overclocks? I really like your build.


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

Just installed this minute, need to shower and play some hitman and report back.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 28, 2014)

khemist said:


> Just installed this minute, need to shower and play some hitman and report back.


Woot 
No benchies??


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2014)

Aye, later... need to turn the ek logo around next time i drain the loop.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 1, 2014)

Fractal Design Define R2 as case, as I said almost half year ago, I bought this at 30 euros and I like this case still very much, amazing price/quality ratio 

Host site is a Finnish site so don't be shocked of the weird language


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 1, 2014)

Got myself a new GPU and did a little bit of cleaning.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Got myself a new GPU and did a little bit of cleaning.



That looks terrific!


----------



## khemist (Mar 2, 2014)

james888 said:


> What are your temps? What are your overclocks? I really like your build.




Gpu max 50c @ 1.2v CPU @ 4.4 1.292v max 65c after a few hours of BF4, fan at 1000rpm- quite surprising how well it does.


----------



## pdimar1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Got some new fans for my case, had an amazing deal on the cougar cf-v12hp @ $9.99, bought 5






 

 

 

 




Some cable management



 

after i put it all in the case, had a short and it didnt boot, so this is my pc atm


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2014)

pdimar1 said:


> Got some new fans for my case, had an amazing deal on the cougar cf-v12hp @ $9.99, bought 5
> 
> View attachment 55160
> View attachment 55161 View attachment 55162 View attachment 55163 View attachment 55164 View attachment 55165
> ...


Those fans are pretty sweet, I have a couple.


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 3, 2014)

Did a little cleaning (like removing a fuckton of cat fur), blocked the top fan hole so the cat fur quits getting sucked in, added a 2nd video card for moar monitors and removed the unused TV tuner.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 4, 2014)

I know these are crummy pics but I will take more and better ones later. But here is my new Right Mini ITX baby 

*Rough Specs: *
i7 4770K @4.4 for right now still figuring things out
EVGA GTX 780ti SC @ stock for now
G.Skill 1866Mhz Ram
Asus Maximus Impact
Corsair AX760 PSU
1 x Samsung 120gb SSD 
1 x Samsung 500GB SSD (Picture shows old spindle drive)
1 x 240 EK Rad
1 x 140 XSPX Rad
And assorted other W/C parts

Still a work in progress (expected Windowed side panel and a couple other things showing up.)


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks great man!


----------



## Bansaku (Mar 4, 2014)

Here is my beast. Dual boot; Windows 8.1 for gaming, OS X 10.9.2 for everything else. There are 8 hard drives; 3 SSD and 5 WD (3 black, 1 blue, 1 green) with one SSD hiding behind the back panel. Not the best pictures.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a similar Gigabyte sticker 


I'm getting a 1TB WD disk maybe today so I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just another picture of my system. Replaced the pump this last weekend. Picture taken with my phone.


----------



## Black.Raven (Mar 4, 2014)

Just installed a noctua cooler  at idle it is 25C so far with the u.l.n.a adaptors.


----------



## Vario (Mar 4, 2014)

GTX 770 2GB finally showed up to replace the Giga 7970 I sold at the end of the height of LTC (I predict anyway).

Here it is





Installed (I like to hang my cards with a speaker wire to prevent them from bending over time)





3dmark11 with stock clocks and 4.0ghz with 1.10v undervolt (daily driver)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8065607
*P11205 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor *
Graphics Score
11915
Physics Score
9954
Combined Score
8907


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

What was





Now currently is not





With more to come


----------



## khemist (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 5, 2014)

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin GPU @ 1.337 volts measured, clock speeds not far off 1400 MHz... Max temperature <55 degrees celcius in 3dmark fire strike. Who said I need watercooling? 

+5000 MHz 3930K also cool like ice cube.

PS. It is crazy beast. 1300 MHz BF4 stable at stock voltage 1.10-1.15 volts.


----------



## khemist (Mar 5, 2014)

I've benched my normal 780 ti classified over 1400 at about those volts but i'm using a block on mine.

Before in my TJ08 case i was hitting 80+ with the fan at 100%.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the upgrade erocker, everything's running dandy. the new board fills up the case quite nicely 






Next up is a couple of new multiframes for the intake and exhaust


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

manofthem said:


> What was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beginning to retake normal form


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 7, 2014)

I actually got bored/ uninspired by my "ultimate case for all hardware".....my cosmos 2.  Had a fractal r3 for months that i never used so i kinda sorta down graded......sorta






the h100 was too big so i got another h80i...temps a little higher but case is  99% quieter......and gotta work on cable management....cant help myself with the badges




Gotta Fractal thing going on.......I just got a white node 304 today also.......for a next gen (WHATEVERwell) itx build


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is the "finished" build, though I'm already planning on changing a few things shortly

Start off with leak testing pics:













And all filled up:


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Here is the "finished" build, though I'm already planning on changing a few things shortly
> 
> Start off with leak testing pics:
> 
> ...


That is damn sexy.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 9, 2014)

Just installed 4 of these Arctic F12 pwm case fans.  They all link together so they can be controlled with one four pin header.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 9, 2014)

I know I just posted some pics.... but here are some better ones. These pics show the new SSD, re-done cable management, and reorganized tubing. All I am missing is my new memory and White LED strips.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> I know I just posted some pics.... but here are some better ones. These pics show the new SSD, re-done cable management, and reorganized tubing. All I am missing is my new memory and White LED strips.


That looks uber fantastic!  Love it!


----------



## Vario (Mar 11, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> I know I just posted some pics.... but here are some better ones. These pics show the new SSD, re-done cable management, and reorganized tubing. All I am missing is my new memory and White LED strips.


Never liked the prodigy (mainly because its a huge itx case) but I love yours!  That looks amazing!  The waterblock looks fantastic on there.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> Never liked the prodigy (mainly because its a huge itx case) but I love yours!  That looks amazing!  The waterblock looks fantastic on there.



Thanks guys it means a lot.... I think it turned out nicely also. 
Yeah the Prodigy is a little bigger than I was expecting.... but coming from a Full tower case (generally) it feels tiny. Also that extra ITX space sure does fill up quick with W/C components in there 

Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## dartuil (Mar 11, 2014)

I think ill need help to manage cables in a aerocool DS cube.
Ill post soon.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2014)

dartuil said:


> I think ill need help to manage cables in a aerocool DS cube.
> Ill post soon.



That will be an awesome build! I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Dak77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Just did a Aerocool DS (white window version) for the kids this afternoon.
Waiting for a Kraken G10 to complete the build.
It sure is hard to get things right in there when your used to larger space (in my case the Phantek Enthoo Primo)


----------



## dartuil (Mar 11, 2014)

YEP , i need to clean my D14 and its fans or just go for a H220. 
D14 blocks the first PCIE on my Z77 Extreme4-M.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2014)

ok ... back to AIO CWC .... since mITX and µATX build benefit more from those than a air cooler ...

i brought a Seidon 120V today installed it, found the mounting quite easy and straightforward on the opposite of what i did read, the tubing is not "low flexibility" as i did read, the pump isn't gurgling at all even at full speed, the fan is n... wait a sec nope directly swapped it for a AP121, metal bracket metal backplate 2 set of screws for 2 fan and a set of short screw for fixing the rad on the case without a second fan ... i don't exactly get what is Low cost on that AIO ... i even had a H60i, who cost nearly 1 time and a half the price of the 120V, who had more problems than that one ...

also for the temps

idle X4 760K @ 4.6ghz
Katana 4: 39°, i wondered why i got that kind of temp but since it was a AMD chip i thought it was normal, also that was forcing the 92mm of the K4 going 80% rpm which is kinda loud for a idle state(if i didn't modified the fan curve)
Seidon 120V: 28° with a fixed 1500rpm well the AP121 is kinda quiet at 1k5 (iirc a fan is "quiet" @ 1300rpm and under)

load (regular gaming) X4 760K @ 4.6ghz
Katana 4: 87°, while its still a safe temp, its rather annoying
Seidon 120V: 59°, not bad for a low cost AIO 

the Katana 4 will go in the server... i need too wait till my etailer restock it to take a 2nd 

here goes

   

really need a 2nd K4 
 

and family pics!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 12, 2014)

Got a Corsair Airflow memory cooler


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 12, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Got a Corsair Airflow memory cooler



Do you really need it? I feel its like more noise and less value in the RIG


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 12, 2014)

No, I don't need it  but for aesthetics it does good, and I don't run it at full speed. That's why I have a panel for adjusting the fans


----------



## v12dock (Mar 13, 2014)

Dead 580 couldn't handle 1.23V


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 14, 2014)

Got some new GPUs 

The 280x is to replace the GTX 580 that was in the lanbox and it will also be doing mining when it's not being used for LANs.

Why did I get the 7850? Well it was only $119AUD which is a bargain. It will be mining for me.










The 7850OC 1gb *JUST* squeezed - because of the increased width of the cooler into the Aerocool M40 case where I have an 1156 build - my old lanbox (i3-530, now 2GB ram, h67m-usb3 etc). And no I didn't forget the plug in the PCIe you see there, it has to be unplugged to hinge-off the top layer. Excuse the cable management please


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is my RAT ROD at work


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 16, 2014)

Found this by a dumpster last night. Completely trashed, didn't even turn it on like this. The motherboard wasn't on standoffs, it was screwed right into the case with foam keeping it from shorting. Despite the Biostar motherboard, cheap case and cheap PSU it did have 2 gigs of Corsair XMS2 ram, a bit of a surprise. It now has some Kingston value ram as I'm planning on selling it cheap on Craigslist to raise funds for a new camera.











Cleaned and rebuilt in a new case.


----------



## Vario (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> Found this by a dumpster last night. Completely trashed, didn't even turn it on like this. The motherboard wasn't on standoffs, it was screwed right into the case with foam keeping it from shorting. Despite the Biostar motherboard, cheap case and cheap PSU it did have 2 gigs of Corsair XMS2 ram, a bit of a surprise. It now has some Kingston value ram as I'm planning on selling it cheap on Craigslist to raise funds for a new camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least she's a runner!


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know a good blue LED 120mm fan(with a black shroud, i need only the blades to light up), 3 or 4 pin, that doesn't dim the lights when run slower?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Does anyone know a good blue LED 120mm fan(with a black shroud, i need only the blades to light up), 3 or 4 pin, that doesn't dim the lights when run slower?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103192

You may have to locate/seperate the LED wiring to stop it from dimming

Here's a 140mm that looks like it has a split wiring setup:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709024
*these are new models AFAIK- 120mm ones may be available or coming soon?


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103192
> 
> You may have to locate/seperate the LED wiring to stop it from dimming
> 
> ...


I found a PWM version of  that Jetflo... would that not dim, perhaps? The Phanteks looks awesome with the white blades though. Will keep an eye on that.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 20, 2014)

Working on my rig here, moving from one case and RIVE to a new case and RIVBE

This is what it looked like






And this is how it looks now


----------



## Frizz (Mar 22, 2014)

So, I sold my previous system (In my system specs Including monitor.) for a wod of cash and bought myself this little fella for now which cost me 1k AUD from where I work (www.mwave.com.au).

i5 4440
B85-C Asus Motherboard 1150
8GB Stick of Kingston RAM - This cost me very little.
256GB A-Data SSD
Corsair VS650 PSU
Corsair 350D
H100i (Had this lying around) Running it fanless
Asus GTX 760 Direct CUII OC'd to 1200/1625

Have no problems with running games at 60fps except for the obvious ones such as Crysis 3, Metro etc. which I've already experienced and played. I could've gone with a cheaper case and a cheaper 1TB/2TB 7200RPM drive instead of the SSD which would've saved me 100 odd AUD more or less as well but decided against it in the end as Broadwell and Maxwell will be making it's way into the case and I can't stand HDD boot up times.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Working on my rig here, moving from one case and RIVE to a new case and RIVBE
> 
> This is what it looked like
> 
> ...


Mydog, I can't imagine why you use so many quick-connects...


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 22, 2014)

Saw and epic deal on an R9 280X on eBay. Someone bulk purchased 20 of them from the US a few months ago. Also I had a 20% eBay voucher (good for up to $50AUD in savings). So I went and bought it 





The 780 was moved into the lanbox;





Excuse the cables


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 22, 2014)

random said:


> So, I sold my previous system (In my system specs Including monitor.) for a wod of cash and bought myself this little fella for now which cost me 1k AUD from where I work (www.mwave.com.au).
> 
> i5 4440
> B85-C Asus Motherboard 1150
> ...


Looks good xd i want a new pc too xd


----------



## Mydog (Mar 22, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Mydog, I can't imagine why you use so many quick-connects...


Because I change hardware often and with the QDC's I don't need to drain the whole loop each time. Like next week where I'm getting two 4960X's and two 4930K's 

Problem now is the PSU side in the case, this is what it looked like





Not finished yet but it's progress







Spoiler: Some more pics of the case and room.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 22, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Because I change hardware often and with the QDC's I don't need to drain the whole loop each time. Like next week where I'm getting two 4960X's and two 4930K's
> 
> Problem now is the PSU side in the case, this is what it looked like



Epic, I'm very tempted to get a split case like that so I can be uber lazy (more than I already am  ) and just chuck the cables in the HDD/PSU area. Only downside is that I have pretty 0 room left on, under or around my computer desk since I put together some cheap miners.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 22, 2014)

Waiting on a speaker extension wire to move the speakers to my night stands but its basically done for now


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Because I change hardware often


I know, that why there was a  at the end


----------



## Jetster (Mar 23, 2014)

Speaking of changing: 4Gb 1866 for 8Gb 2133


----------



## Mydog (Mar 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I know, that why there was a  at the end





But did you see the pics of the room??
Did you notice how the mess from the old rig had transferred it self to the room and spread all over it ??  
Not sure how it happened but I'm investigating it ATM 

Here you can see it quite clearly 



 

Now this is my view from when I working and where my Mrs usually sit to keep me company.


 

This room is NOT our main living room, just so that you guys don't think I've taken half our living room.


----------



## Dak77 (Mar 23, 2014)

IKEA ftw  Guessing on a Norwegian home, only thing giving it away is the Rema 1000 bag in lower left corner, last pic.
Have the same office chair and using the same two lamps as work-light hence it my attention too the interior and not the computer parts


----------



## Mydog (Mar 23, 2014)

Dak77 said:


> IKEA ftw  Guessing on a Norwegian home, only thing giving it away is the Rema 1000 bag in lower left corner, last pic.
> Have the same office chair and using the same two lamps as work-light hence it my attention too the interior and not the computer parts


Spot on 
Oslo, Norway


----------



## Dak77 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 23, 2014)

miomol said:


> My PC actually looks like...






Still rock'in the CRT! Nice!


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 24, 2014)

miomol said:


> My PC actually looks like...


This is che cleanest build EVER.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 26, 2014)

An internal look of the laptop I currently use.

Motherboard:




Card reader and USB board:




Cooling assembly with fan removed:




And the results of the cleaning was 30°C reduction in temps.


----------



## tom_mili (Mar 26, 2014)

i just found out my 2 years old hdd has some pending rellocated sectors and that scared me so much that i bought a new ssd to replace on the next day. it was a nice upgrade from hdd but i didn't find it to be like night and day difference, it can be because i am using windows 8 that has really nice boot up time even with hdd.






tried to optimize my cable routing a bit but i guess there is still a lot of work to do 









my next upgrade would be adding custom loop or 1440p monitor and i hope i could get either of them by the end of the year


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 26, 2014)

ok time for a little "spring cleaning" since i noticed that my rig was acting funny i thought about a good refresh of the win install would do the trick

no slim ODD ... oh well no biggies. (sorry for the blurry pics but my SX100IS was out of battery and no spare  so the crappy UMI X1 took the turn)
 

then a bit of upgrading a DC7700P to do a "HTPC" well it does the work pretty much fine (i got it from the job just before going to a dump) adding a passive HD5450 1gb DDR3 and reducing the fan to 30% make that rig do way less noise than my actual home cinema DVD set up (i have a rather crappy one ...) main OS HDD Velociraptor 150gb + DVD/CDRW + WD green 500gb (data storage) and a external WD green 500gb for more storage, total cost of the "resuscitation" 27chf for the 5450 i will see if i can find a good LP soundcard 
   

and last but not least: funny story behind that card,
   
i wanted to have a ref 580, firstly to see if a card of that length could fit in the Sugo and to check cable management for the next upgrade i am planning
secondly oh ... well... i love the 580

So the story behind it: it was on a Ebay alike swiss site, cheap and in last minutes, i won the auction and got the confirmation mail ... and surprise: the seller was my best friend ahahah ... advantage, no delivery fees and a good laugh while eating some pizza and lasagna and a good beer to make it pass.

edit clean install pretty much solved my ... epileptic FPS behavior ...  i might dare to re install the All in one driver ... and see if it was the culprit (i installed all except that ... so  )


----------



## khemist (Mar 27, 2014)

Got a monitor arm, only got one section connected at the minute since i don't need it to extend that far.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 27, 2014)

khemist said:


> Got a monitor arm, only got one section connected at the minute since i don't need it to extend that far.


very cool if mine was vesamount too  i would do it too so my cat cant move it around xd


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

Mydog said:


> But did you see the pics of the room??
> Did you notice how the mess from the old rig had transferred it self to the room and spread all over it ??
> Not sure how it happened but I'm investigating it ATM
> 
> ...



Love the design of the living room.  Those real wood floors?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 27, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Love the design of the living room.  Those real wood floors?


Thanks 

No they're not as we've got a dog and I don't like to sand down floors every other year 
It's a type of laminate, almost as expensive as real wood, soft to walk on and sound "proof" in a way.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 27, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Thanks
> 
> No they're not as we've got a dog and I don't like to sand down floors every other year
> It's a type of laminate, almost as expensive as real wood, soft to walk on and sound "proof" in a way.



Looks nice either way.  Really like the color and how it goes with the whites. 

Until now I didn't know I cared about home design (probably cause I rent an apartment).  Enough off topic from me tho.


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Awww yiss, ordered meself a Corsair CX750M to rid myself of that hopeless Spire unit, and a Cooler Master Jetflo 120 with blue LED to compliment my front a bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 27, 2014)

Currently:


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not my pc atm but soon to be my firewall atm once I get rid of the dust and cobwebs and give it a home.


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Was at the MSI OC Academy yesterday. I would post pics if the TPU uploader would've let me.  Got some new fans, my Corsair CX750M, and a sweet side decal! That power supply got rid of all the cap noise... sweet.




Just a word af advice: If you like silence of any kind, DO NOT get a Cooler Master Jetflo 120... even with the ultra silence adapter, it gets REALLY loud, and those adapters beat the reason i bought it, which was no LED dimming... bleurk.


----------



## ypoora1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, the Jetflo was too much for me. i took it out and i'm gonna send it back. Now got this generic cooler master fan i got from a friend in it. brighter LED then the Jetflo with that adapter on full speed, and this is on 40%...





Also, internals!


----------



## Mydog (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally got the build/move finished, here's the result.
















Still a bit messy in the PSU side but much better than before, kind of hard to hide all the cables


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 30, 2014)

my 3930k/GTX 780ti system-


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Mar 31, 2014)

here is mine, nothing special(EDIT : Will post a better looking picture in this week)


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 31, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> here is mine, nothing special
> View attachment 55866 View attachment 55867


please for the sake of my eyes use the cable management holes please


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> my 3930k/GTX 780ti system-


deepcool assasin, nice big cooler
i use it too. but why you dont put your second fan between the tower? or just use triple fans there


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 31, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> here is mine, nothing special
> View attachment 55866 View attachment 55867


Is it named "The Tamed Beast" because you managed to tame that beast in the back of your brain that yells "Go higher-end! You don't need it, but go higher!" I'm still working on that one


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Currently:


Your sLI badge is on upside down


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 31, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Your sLI badge is on upside down



I noticed to but didn't have the heart to say anything. It just looked too clean to complain...lol


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Your sLI badge is on upside down




Yeah, sometimes I like to flip it over and stick it in the wrong way. I saw some other people do it, so I had to try.







No..really. I get odd pauses and flicker sometimes, so I was trying anything and everything.


----------



## Vario (Mar 31, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Finally got the build/move finished, here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like everything about this computer.  Very cool.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 31, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> I noticed to but didn't have the heart to say anything. It just looked too clean to complain...lol


Maybe he did it just to troll us? The whole bridge is upside-down, lol.
Or it could also be that he just tested some RAM for me in that system and had to pull the top card to remove/install the RAM. 




cadaveca said:


> No..really. I get odd pauses and flicker sometimes, so I was trying anything and everything.


I thought NV was supposed to be friendlier with AFR than AMD?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I thought NV was supposed to be friendlier with AFR than AMD?



Generally speaking, yeah, it works great. It turns out it's my cards overheating...the clock changes have a visual presence in the system. Cranked fans to 100%, and it works fine now.



What's funny is that it's apps that don't push the cards, and produce crazy FPS that are the issue. Really gotta use v-sync a lot it seems, but I gotta say, v-sync used across three monitors and a solid 60 FPS on each panel is pretty impressive.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> Why dish out a fortune on titan when you can get satisfaction for $170 650 ti Boost



true that ... or a 580 @ 100$ is fine too  (when you are actually lucky to find one ofc...)


----------



## Mydog (Apr 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> I like everything about this computer.  Very cool.



Thanks 

Now I've updated my system Specs to 

For those who want to see more pics of my move/build + more you'll find all the pics I've taken here

I also made a couple of videos of the power-draw of my rig, stock vs "mild" overclock

Sorry for the quality and Norwegian comments 

Power draw, stock:









Power draw, OC'ed:


----------



## Vario (Apr 1, 2014)

Working on the itx case, I changed the feet to some high quality rubber ones and tidied up some wiring.  I have the wiring set up so its all on the outside edges, this allows air to flow straight back from the 120x38mm fan behind the radiator. There is no front fan directly behind the metal front plate, instead there is a radiator followed by the thick fan in a pull configuration.  This extra front space allows the fan to pull in air effectively.  I have a small fan controller (in front of the videocard) to keep the noise down.  The harddrive cage (from a Dell Poweredge) is zip tied in sideways, the stock cages for this case really take up too much space.

Temperatures don't get over 50*C for the i5 2500k and 68*C for the 7850.  I abandoned my wood case awhile back and went back to something simple just because these cases are only $30 each.  Pretty awesome case for the money, the only plastic component is the front panel and it is SOLID.  When I upgrade my main rig in 4 years or so, the components will go into this if my Asrock z77e motherboard lasts that long.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's my build in progress..HW info is in system specs


----------



## Vario (Apr 1, 2014)

jellyrole said:


> Here's my build in progress..HW info is in system specs


the cooling: its not a secret anymore lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 1, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> deepcool assasin, nice big cooler
> i use it too. but why you dont put your second fan between the tower? or just use triple fans there



Actually, it's a Gamer Storm Assassin (bought it from sneekypeet in his for sale thread). I put both fans on the out sides simply because it was easier.


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Is it named "The Tamed Beast" because you managed to tame that beast in the back of your brain that yells "Go higher-end! You don't need it, but go higher!" I'm still working on that one





GreiverBlade said:


> true that ... or a 580 @ 100$ is fine too  (when you are actually lucky to find one ofc...)


Hey man..Ramdom Murderer, I specifically named a mid range pc,  tamed beast so that someone would make fun of it..I'm dissapointed, come up with something better


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> Hey man..Ramdom Murderer, I specifically named a mid range pc,  tamed beast so that someone would make fun of it..I'm dissapointed, come up with something better


Aw, wasn't supposed to come across like that. It was supposed to be along the lines of "you knew exactly what you needed and not a bit more" kind of thing, like your sig says. Sorry if you took it badly.

On topic:
I hate using flash, but here's a good set of Hynix.


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> the cooling: its not a secret anymore lol


lol you just wait until this weekend! I'm planning on doing a build log


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> Hey man..Ramdom Murderer, I specifically named a mid range pc,  tamed beast so that someone would make fun of it..I'm dissapointed, come up with something better


i would like to know the total cost of your rig  (curiosity) 

and .... i need a bigger desk (the one on the back is full ... )


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Aw, wasn't supposed to come across like that. It was supposed to be along the lines of "you knew exactly what you needed and not a bit more" kind of thing, like your sig says. Sorry if you took it badly.
> 
> On topic:
> I hate using flash, but here's a good set of Hynix.





GreiverBlade said:


> i would like to know the total cost of your rig  (curiosity)
> 
> and .... i need a bigger desk (the one on the back is full ... )
> View attachment 55882


Oh man, I am NOT upset, I just wanted to check the creativity of people here, what I meant was that I was looking for someone to  make fun of the name INTENTIONALLY,Ohhh I JUST GOT IT...you were not making fun but actually appreciating me.Thanks man..I though some mean people here would make fun of it and I was prepared.. and Griever Blade, I'm in India, and the cost of Rig excluding monitor was 36-37K, so according to rate right now it is 600$-610$, I know that it is most probably much higher that what it would cost you in the US, but here I bought every part with the highest amount of research I could do, based on the prices here not in the US, and If you think I was a fool, I have seen a guy buy 40k rig with just i3-2120 and some sh*t and NO GPU..And one more thing should I post a better and high res picture I'm willing to do it  and I would like to if you guys wouldn't call it spam..If you don't believe me on the price point of just see here price of 7870 in US is 200$ so roughly 11.5k and here, it is 16-17k(which is pretty  low compared to other ratios of amd), I went with intel cause the ratio is very much respectful here than fx6300 which is cheaper in US but costlier here than by a large margin coming on to the GPU, at that time 660 was 17-18k i.e 300$(I know outrageous) but my card was 12k on top of that 10% rebate so 10,900 which was almost equal to US price (amazing considering it is only 10% weaker) and OMG take a lookie here HD 7950 in US is $239 and here it is 25,000rs i,e$416, amlost double the price , If someone bought it here he would have to be insane, I researched for a period of 4 months to make myself familiar with the current and next gen products,(hawsell is nothing but iGP upgrade and 750 ti has been released in 2014 along with the R thingy by AMD so too late) and as th HDD and processor are a major power saver, CX430V2 is more than enough..well, I was wrong
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3kdcu
Price will hover around $560-570, so not too low(couldn't finD gpu and case :chose alternative GPU)
SO CAN I POST HIGH RES PIC?


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> Oh man, I am NOT upset, I just wanted to check the creativity of people here, what I meant was that I was looking for someone to  make fun of the name INTENTIONALLY,Ohhh I JUST GOT IT...you were not making fun but actually appreciating me.Thanks man..I though some mean people here would make fun of it and I was prepared.


Yeah, there are a few guys like that anywhere you go, but the majority here on TPU are great guys(and girls, we do have the occasional female, lol).
And yes, I was appreciating the fact that you have "tamed that beast in your brain." A lot of guys here, myself included, will piece together a parts list that will suit our needs just fine, then notice we're under budget. Before you know it, you've completely blown the budget, on twice the RAM you need, have three top-end video cards, and find yourself maxing a 1200W PSU, lol.



Mrigank said:


> and Griever Blade, I'm in India, and the cost of Rig excluding monitor was 36-37K, so according to rate right now it is 600$-610$, I know that it is most probably much higher that what it would cost you in the US, but here I bought every part with the highest amount of research I could do, based on the prices here not in the US, and If you think I was a fool, I have seen a guy buy 40k rig with just i3-2120 and some sh*t and NO GPU...


Even here in the US, $600 is pretty good for your rig. With the same amount of cash here in the states, we may have had enough for a bit higher capacity PSU and some faster or larger capacity RAM, no biggie. I think you did a damn good job.


Mrigank said:


> SO CAN I POST HIGH RES PIC?


Yeah, post 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Mydog (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn f%¨^**  Phoboya fan-splitter cable almost gave me a heart attack here, fans suddenly slowed down and when I turned to check why a lot of smoke came out of the case.  
Used the kill-switch on my desk to kill all power to the rig and dived into it to investigate. 
This is what I found
the culprit 










Scorched all the way but the connecting cables where fine. Still investigating how this could happened and so much smoke from that little cable.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Damn f%¨^**  Phoboya fan-splitter cable almost gave me a heart attack here, fans suddenly slowed down and when I turned to check why a lot of smoke came out of the case.
> Used the kill-switch on my desk to kill all power to the rig and dived into it to investigate.
> This is what I found
> the culprit
> ...


Good save! That could have gone horribly.
As far as the amount of smoke goes, take it from a guy who has pumped way too much voltage through various electronics bits for fun: the rubber insulators on wires like this put off a TON of smoke.


----------



## Mydog (Apr 1, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Good save! That could have gone horribly.
> As far as the amount of smoke goes, take it from a guy who has pumped way too much voltage through various electronics bits for fun: the rubber insulators on wires like this put off a TON of smoke.



First thought when I saw the smoke was PSU or the Coolance fan controller had blown as the smoke came out of the PSU-side of the case.
I've had smoke coming out of components before but that has always happened while OC'ing on LN2 with to much voltage.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2014)

Mrigank said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3kdcu
> Price will hover around $560-570, so not too low(couldn't finD gpu and case :chose alternative GPU)
> SO CAN I POST HIGH RES PIC?


oh that's a good price i was afraid it would cost way more than my actual main rig  also i am Swiss and with taxes price are usually higher here too (but not due to mining)
if for fairness i use PC part picker to calculate the price: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3kgY1
1059$ is totally inaccurate ahah since the gpu cost me 100$, i didn't find the right HDD but i paid 10$ for it so it doesn't matter, if i remember correctly i paid 568$ total (include case/psu/HDD/additional fans) most of the parts i use are new except for some pieces (GPU/case/HDD/fans) iirc your rig should perform kinda same as mine (i3 and athlon X4 trade blows ... oh well i3 IPC is better and in single core the i3 is faster but cost nearly the double of the Athlon) if we except the gpu who is kinda weaker. (not making fun of this  )

also i like sarcasm but i hate making fun of people who are right about not needing a high end system to enjoy their PC's 

update: i ordered a new server board, at last(Opteron skt 940). It seems that my MSI is faulty and since no warranty (pretty obvious eh?) why not take one at 40$: Arima HDAMA-I i wrote of some post before shipping confirmed.  will post pics once i receive it (also got a Core 2 Duo E6700 real cheap for the DC7700P)


----------



## Hood (Apr 2, 2014)

I just received my new CM V 1000 PSU from NewEgg, knew it was coming today, and couldn't see installing it in my cramped Carbide 400R, so this morning I drove across town to see if TigerDirect had a 750D, although their website showed sold out locally.  They had 2, so I bought one, and when I got home the V 1000 was on my doorstep!  A very long night of disassembly, cleaning, re-assembly, and cable management ensued, with this result - 



I'm waiting on some light kits, and it'll be a challenge to hide all the wires/boxes and keep it looking this tidy.  I know the PSU is massive overkill for this config, but it and the 750D are the start of an upgrade plan which won't be complete until the Z97 or possibly X99 platform is available, and will eventually have 2 x 780s, a full custom loop, and a 4K monitor.  The Cooler Master V 1000 is built on Seasonic's KM3 platform, it's unbelievably stable on all rails and efficiency just barely misses platinum (rated gold).  The case should fit everything with room to spare, including a 360 rad up top and a 240 in the bottom.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hood said:


> I just received my new CM V 1000 PSU from NewEgg, knew it was coming today, and couldn't see installing it in my cramped Carbide 400R, so this morning I drove across town to see if TigerDirect had a 750D, although their website showed sold out locally.  They had 2, so I bought one, and when I got home the V 1000 was on my doorstep!  A very long night of disassembly, cleaning, re-assembly, and cable management ensued, with this result - View attachment 55894
> 
> I'm waiting on some light kits, and it'll be a challenge to hide all the wires/boxes and keep it looking this tidy.  I know the PSU is massive overkill for this config, but it and the 750D are the start of an upgrade plan which won't be complete until the Z97 or possibly X99 platform is available, and will eventually have 2 x 780s, a full custom loop, and a 4K monitor.  The Cooler Master V 1000 is built on Seasonic's KM3 platform, it's unbelievably stable on all rails and efficiency just barely misses platinum (rated gold).  The case should fit everything with room to spare, including a 360 rad up top and a 240 in the bottom.


Top to bottom airflow? Haven't seen that before. Cool rig either way, looks crazy neat.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i would like to know the total cost of your rig  (curiosity)
> 
> and .... i need a bigger desk (the one on the back is full ... )
> View attachment 55882


 
Dat HP Compaq Pentium *fap*fap*fap*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Dat HP Compaq Pentium *fap*fap*fap*


C2D E6300 please, oh well soon E6700 (tomorrow?)  (not that i would pay for a DC7700P but as i said i retrieved it before the guys at my job threw it to the dump huhu... )


----------



## RCoon (Apr 2, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> C2D E6300 please, oh well soon E6700 (tomorrow?)  (not that i would pay for a DC7700P but as i said i retrieved it before the guys at my job threw it to the dump huhu... )


 
Ah I mistook it for the DC5700 or DC7200 SFF types. My old workplace had like 50 of those things, bane of my life. Pentium 4's with that ridiculous BIOS option to turn hyperthreading on and increase the video buffer to 16mb


----------



## Hood (Apr 2, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> Top to bottom airflow? Haven't seen that before. Cool rig either way, looks crazy neat.


Yeah, I know heat rises, but it doesn't change temps significantly either way (I've tried both ways), and when I crank up those SP 120s it blows a lot of air across the motherboard and RAM.  Also I figure the crossing air streams will create enough turbulence to eliminate any dead spots.  Under full load my CPU stays under 60c, GPU 55-60c, mobo/chipset under 45c, even with all fans on low (40%).  Thanks for the compliment on neatness, this was my first attempt at serious cable management, and it took hours to get it looking like this.  Looking forward to more hours of cable-hiding fun when I install the lighting system...


----------



## cantoncobaltsssc (Apr 3, 2014)

This is my current setup the sorry about the pics took them with my phone and lighting is bad in here.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2014)

Added this side fan to my Cosmos with a Phobya 120mm Radiator Grill, a Silverstone 120mm fan filter, and a rubber fan isolator, the fan is a Cougar.





Apologies for bad camera and lighting (GalaxyII)


----------



## khemist (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure what case i'm going with yet, i like the cheap nzxt 440 but it has no room for my monsoon bayres/pump.... will wait a bit and see what comes out.

I've been a Silverstone freak for a lot of years and hate to switch but i don't see any new things coming out soon.


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2014)

Got the goodies!, i'm done spending for now.


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2014)

Got a new windowed side panel, can't get a decent picture in this light just now.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> .



....oh man..... I have an itx  addiction..... cases are so cheap ...looks  so  cool....... no no  no  just bought a white node 304....finish that first...... then wait for the Node 804


----------



## RCoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Maintenance day! Removed all the fans in my system and replaced them with SanAce server fans, running at around 12.5% - 62.25%. Also moved GPU back into PCI-E slot 1 instead of further down, as I managed to mount my cooler the other way around, and mounted a 38mm SanAce fan to the top of that!

Safety first, need these fan grills. At 4500RPM they could easily destroy my damn finger.


----------



## Vario (Apr 11, 2014)

Hell yeah big fans for the win!

Protip: you can gut some of the lesser fans and use them as a spacer, this helps make up for the deadzone caused by the big motor.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> Protip: you can gut some of the lesser fans and use them as a spacer, this helps make up for the deadzone caused by the big motor.



Already have since I uploaded. Tore apart a crappy fan for the empty 120x25mm casing to act as a spacer!


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 12, 2014)

Currently borrowing a 7950 for folding.


----------



## dartuil (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool rigs here
RCoon Ill need help with air pressure in DScube.
Your top are pushing the air in? If I see well. Mine are pushing out. Better is your way or my way?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2014)

havent posted in a while, heres my lil bench rig with a modded 6970.  (thanks freedom and boss)


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2014)

d1nky said:


> havent posted in a while, heres my lil bench rig with a modded 6970.  (thanks freedom and boss)



Is that PSU sat ontop of a storage heater ?

Also get those VRM's under water!



dartuil said:


> Your top are pushing the air in? If I see well. Mine are pushing out. Better is your way or my way?



Front has 230mm intake, rear has 120mm exhaust, top is 2 x 120mm exhaust. I find the top being exhaust improves my GPU temps, as they sit directly above my GPU which just pumps hot air around the case. The 230mm does more than enough in terms of intake, but I believe my case is closer to having negative pressure. CPU hits 60 degrees during P95 load (only clocked @ 3.8Ghz), and GPU hovers in the high 60's (clocked @ 1175 core), so I'd say the setup is pretty good.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Is that PSU sat ontop of a storage heater ?
> 
> Also get those VRM's under water!




LOL yea i havent got a testbench case yet. and these mobo vrms stay cool no matter what on air. will eventually get a universal gpu/vrm block and water all these cards im collecting to bench. 

just bought a corsair SSD which died randomly!!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2014)

d1nky said:


> LOL yea i havent got a testbench case yet. and these mobo vrms stay cool no matter what on air. will eventually get a universal gpu/vrm block and water all these cards im collecting to bench.
> 
> just bought a corsair SSD which died randomly!!



Bummer, Ebuyer has M500 240GB SSD's for £80, which is some sick good pricing on that kind of storage. If the EVO wasn't available to me, I'd have bought a Crucial instead.
I got to say @the54thvoid has a really nice testbench, if I had to choose I'd probably get one like his.



d1nky said:


> universal gpu



I have one, but I'm missing the screws and what not. I can always send you it for free if you pay the postage? It's the EK VGA Supremacy.


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 12, 2014)

here is my latest....



*  ---a poem, by mBTX---   (let's call it a WHYku)

Yes, Its an 8320.

Yes, It's a Gigabyte mATX.

Yes, I water cooled EVERYTHING.

NO, I do not know why!!!*

*














*


----------



## dartuil (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is my DS cube Black and the other things.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 13, 2014)

Heres my rig currently:
 
 
 


Got the Antec Twelve-Hundred case from work by cleaning the shop up some... Best thing I've gotten for free in the longest time! lol Cable management is a mess b/c I need a new psu also.


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 14, 2014)

...HALP, i just got a Quadro FX1800 from a mate which i want to render videos on, but i want to use my Geforce GTX 660 Ti for gaming(and have the monitors hooked up to that), how do i go about doing this, since i have NO idea how this works!


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 14, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> ...HALP, i just got a Quadro FX1800 from a mate which i want to render videos on, but i want to use my Geforce GTX 660 Ti for gaming(and have the monitors hooked up to that), how do i go about doing this, since i have NO idea how this works!


Scrap that, got them both running but now guess what, all OpenGL work gets done by the Quadro, immensely slowing some games down. Anyone know how to stop that?


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2014)

New case and tubes only paid 40$ for the case.


----------



## Sassanou (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi ! 

My new mod in progress at this moment on Cosmos SE case


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> ...HALP, i just got a Quadro FX1800 from a mate which i want to render videos on, but i want to use my Geforce GTX 660 Ti for gaming(and have the monitors hooked up to that), how do i go about doing this, since i have NO idea how this works!





ypoora1 said:


> Scrap that, got them both running but now guess what, all OpenGL work gets done by the Quadro, immensely slowing some games down. Anyone know how to stop that?


 
You need to open a separate thread in the correct section for this question(s). Thanks


----------



## Vario (Apr 15, 2014)

catnipkiller said:


> New case and tubes only paid 40$ for the case.


Looks nice but you should prop that videocard up before it tears out your PCI-E slot!!!

You could hang a string from the top of the case to the power connectors or something.



Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> My new mod in progress at this moment on Cosmos SE case



Did you use a donor for the motherboard tray flip or did you rotate the Cosmos tray?

Very cool!


----------



## Sassanou (Apr 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> Looks nice but you should prop that videocard up before it tears out your PCI-E slot!!!
> 
> You could hang a string from the top of the case to the power connectors or something.
> 
> ...


I rotated the Cosmos tray


----------



## ypoora1 (Apr 15, 2014)

HammerON said:


> You need to open a separate thread in the correct section for this question(s). Thanks


Got it figured out, no more need to. Also got a Ckrsair AF120 Quiet. I'll post pics soon


----------



## khemist (Apr 16, 2014)

New bigger desk put together.


----------



## Vario (Apr 16, 2014)

Sassanou said:


> I rotated the Cosmos tray


Can I do that with my Cosmos 1000?


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Apr 17, 2014)

dartuil said:


> *View attachment 56036* View attachment 56036 View attachment 56037 View attachment 56038 View attachment 56039 View attachment 56040 View attachment 56041 View attachment 56042
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DS cube Black and the other things.




Thanks for share your destop place but we are more interested in what inside your case...


----------



## neliz (Apr 18, 2014)

updated:


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2014)

love the gfx neliz, what is it? AMD or Nvidia?


----------



## neliz (Apr 18, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> love the gfx neliz, what is it? AMD or Nvidia?


R9 290. Wasn't expecting a big upgrade coming from an i7 860, but so far everything is just much smoother/stabler. 

Next step is swapping out my good-old Vertex2 120GB because of the incompatibility issues with Intel 8 series chipsets.






P.S. (work mouse, it sucks for gaming!)


----------



## vega22 (Apr 18, 2014)

i so need a camera.






still a wip.

braided cables
mod the floor for rad
paint the ram and grills
wet the gpu

lights? idk?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 18, 2014)

neliz said:


> R9 290. Wasn't expecting a big upgrade coming from an i7 860, but so far everything is just much smoother/stabler.
> 
> Next step is swapping out my good-old Vertex2 120GB because of the incompatibility issues with Intel 8 series chipsets.
> 
> ...



haha awesome mousepad totally love the desu msi anime girl ^^


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 19, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> haha awesome mousepad totally love the desu msi anime girl ^^


Desu? i would say chibi instead, oh well both qualify 

next change: Greiver is going APU road, i will get next week a A10-7700K, why not a 7850K you would ask, well  i got the 7700K for ~80chf it makes it half the price of it and 110chf  less than the 7850K 

willing to lower the watts eating rate, i will get rid of the 580 do some IGP bench and later Hybrid CFX with a R7 250 (that leave me with one question i should post in AMD sub-forum but: for Hybrid CFX most review recommend getting a DDR3 variant instead of a DDR5 since the IGP use standard DDR3, is it right?)

now for "my pc atm" salvaged DC7900 (already in nostalgic hardware club but since he is fully functional under win 7 why not also posting it here  )
the 5450 is in just for testing purpose, i found it without HDD but in a total pristine condition: Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16ghz 4gb DDR2 (added 2gb to push it to 6gb) less noisy than the DC7700 (1 fan less) and a surprisingly nice heatsink (for a retail pc ...)


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Desu? i would say chibi instead, oh well both qualify
> 
> next change: Greiver is going APU road, i will get next week a A10-7700K, why not a 7850K you would ask, well  i got the 7700K for ~80chf it makes it half the price of it and 110chf  less than the 7850K
> 
> ...


APU's use the desktop ram so they would use DDR3.  Don't bother doing Hybrid CFX, get a Radeon 7850 if you want a nice low power GCN platform.  You can run 1080p on high settings, very awesome cards.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> APU's use the desktop ram so they would use DDR3.  Don't bother doing Hybrid CFX, get a Radeon 7850 if you want a nice low power GCN platform.  You can run 1080p on high settings, very awesome cards.


oh im not doing it only for lowering the watts bill  but also for the sake of benching, now i know that a 7850 would give me better results but the price of the 7700K (with the rebate) + the 240/250 will cost me less than a 7850 actually, mind you i have a 760K+ a GTX 580 and i had a R9 270 before the 580 did cost me 89chf less than the R9 and give better result for FPS ingame but eats more watts, so if i can achieve a playable FPS (with minor tweak on the settings) with a 7700K and some DDR3 2133mhz i am happy

for the 240/250 i will take a LP model so if i decide to take a new GPU later on, i can use it for the DC7900 

now for staying on the to-pics some pics of the Arima dual 940 board that replaced my Master3-133 FA4R
before

after
  


still some work to do on it 

edit: my question was not about the APU's RAM but the vRAM type of the card since eteknix recommend DDR3 type over DDR5 (at last there is some 2gb model in DDR3):

"Before you even get started with the Dual Graphics/ Hybrid CrossFire setting up process you first have to select an appropriate graphics card appropriate for your APU. AMD’s recommendations are seen below, however, we’ve chosen to do things slightly different. We paired up the A10-7850K with the Sapphire R7 250 2GB DDR3 graphics card and the A10-7700K with the XFX R7 240 1GB DDR3 passive graphics card, both pictured above. We feel if you’re buying into the A8-7600 you’re unlikely to want to CrossFire discrete graphics as the A8-7600′s main selling point is its low power – adding a discrete graphics card ruins that advantage. All Kaveri APUs will work with any “Oland” based R7 series graphics card meaning in theory you can use the R7 240 (Oland Pro) and R7 250 (Oland XT) with any APU. Note that only Oland GPUs work, the R7 250X is “Cape Verde” and the R7 260(X) are “Bonaire” so will not.

You may also be thinking, why DDR3 models? Well this is simple. The APU uses system memory, your system memory is DDR3 and its speed determines the graphics memory speed of your APU graphics. If you use DDR3-2000MHz memory then you should use an R7 240 or R7 240 that also uses DDR3 memory of a similar frequency. Using a GDDR5 card will bring no benefit because both cards have to operate at the same frequencies to work as far as I am aware. Therefore if you have 5GHz GDDR5 you are no better off than with 2GHz DDR3 in Dual Graphics. This obviously means that the faster your system memory is, which is effectively the bottleneck in an APU system, the faster your graphics card can run and the better the overall performance is. However, the caveat to this is that APUs are often budget systems so you’re unlikely to have expensive high speed memory, most people will opt for something in the 1600-2133MHz range as this is where it is most affordable."


----------



## Vario (Apr 20, 2014)

R7 250 is kind of a stinker if its like the r7 240, I was talking with a fellow on here about his build and he was really dissatisfied with the 240 (granted its not a 250 but its close), really don't think you should go this route, plus why not run ddr5, if the hybrid crossfire x doesn't work out then you are handicapped even more than the regular r7 250.  If you run ddr5 on the vga and ddr3 in the apu, wouldn't it just run the ddr5 at ddr3 speed anyway?

get another Athlon x4 760 instead of a apu if you are gonna use a discrete at all, jmho

edit: also r7 250x is way different than the 250, and way more powerful, maybe run a 250x without hybrid crossfire, i just really think hybrid crossfire is a bad idea


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 20, 2014)

Updates to the case



























Plus a back plate added to mu sound card


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a few changes:


----------



## Nordic (Apr 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Already have since I uploaded. Tore apart a crappy fan for the empty 120x25mm casing to act as a spacer!


Not saying I don't like it, because I do love a big fan on that heatsink, even more so on an itx board. Does that not defeat the purpose of that cooler over other options? Or are you just using what you had around?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 21, 2014)

james888 said:


> Not saying I don't like it, because I do love a big fan on that heatsink, even more so on an itx board. Does that not defeat the purpose of that cooler over other options? Or are you just using what you had around?



Just using what I have around, there's literally no performance to be gained with a better cooler, although at some point I do want to start colour coordinating the system so I'll be getting an MSI Dragon water cooler in the near future.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Just a few changes:


Tossed in another 780ti?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Tossed in another 780ti?


 And turned the SLI bridge the right way.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 21, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Tossed in another 780ti?



Yeah, got 3x 780Ti now, plus some changes to fans, plus new HDDs, since everything I had when my PSU blew up has died now(Everything has been swapped, including board and CPU). Technically, this is a completely new rig, top-to-bottom.



t_ski said:


> And turned the SLI bridge the right way.




 Yeah, that too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, got 3x 780Ti now, plus some changes to fans, plus new HDDs, since everything I had when my PSU blew up has died now(Everything has been swapped, including board and CPU). Technically, this is a completely new rig, top-to-bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Planning on doing multi monitor again or something?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, got 3x 780Ti now, plus some changes to fans, plus new HDDs, since everything I had when my *PSU blew up* has died now(Everything has been swapped, including board and CPU). Technically, this is a completely new rig, top-to-bottom.
> Yeah, that too.



bummer.....all that poor innocent hardware caught in the crossfire.....  wonder what has taken out more hardware....failed psu's or failed water cooling.....


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Planning on doing multi monitor again or something?




Planning? WTF...









ensabrenoir said:


> bummer.....all that poor innocent hardware caught in the crossfire.....  wonder what has taken out more hardware....failed psu's or failed water cooling.....



For me...PSUs.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 22, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Planning on doing multi monitor again or something?


.....could be in  4k territory but man those monitors are still pricey.   Man if I ever become a doomsday prep-err  after cheesy puff... a rig like this would be a must have


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 23, 2014)

Wednesday happy day? true that ... a local shop hosted a giveaway and ... i won


Spoiler:  i will still run it with the A10-7700K for the PciE 3.0 even if its not useful over the 2.0









yet my retailer delayed for no reason the delivery of my A10-7700K and the R7-240 i ordered ... damn i expected it today but it will be tomorrow 

running on a X4 760K + a HD5450 for the moment  20fps FFXIVARR and Rift FTW  (the 760K is already sold at the original full retail price albeit 3month of use, oh well since none of the retailer have it in stock i guess that made the trick ... even if a 750K is cheaper people still run after the highest one)

i really hate the waiting game, when it happen ... (usualy i get a 1 day delivery  )

i think my camera hate blue light ... and aluminium ... the green you see isn't green ... anyway : ready to test while i wait for the 2 last shipping i need  
the A10-7700K arrived (posing with his A64 sealed older brother and the X4 760K
 

PS Oland chips are quite fun !


----------



## Vario (Apr 25, 2014)

Stepping up my fan game





I got a bunch of other san aces installed on a few other computers so they aren't in the picture, but these will likely go on the mk13 vga cooler and the phtc12dx cpu cooler.  The big san aces are brushless, not sure if I can run them horizontal


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> Stepping up my fan game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



San Ace FTW.


----------



## Vario (Apr 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> San Ace FTW.


109r1212h1011 Woot


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2014)

feedback, while i have some problem setting up hybrid cfx... the A10-7700K alone perform way better than the X4 760K with the R7 240

mostly due to the IGP being on a R7 250 level and my 2133mhz RAM ... until i sort out the problems i think i will run on the IGP





yep i can game with a APU all settings max on 1080p in RIFT or Tera or FFXIVARR give me 25-30fps and if i play on the settings a bit i can have a decent fps with good eyecandy

i came a long way since the pc i had when i first posted on TPU
      

"cable management"? whats cable management?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> 109r1212h1011 Woot



Yep I had a fairly large collection of San Ace fans a few years ago.


----------



## Vario (Apr 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yep I had a fairly large collection of San Ace fans a few years ago.



I wonder if I can run them 100% without going insane
Just made a couple spacers out of some junk sleeve fans and I'm going to run a single one on the Phanteks for sure, that should probably be nice




GreiverBlade said:


> feedback, while i have some problem setting up hybrid cfx... the A10-7700K alone perform way better than the X4 760K with the R7 240
> 
> mostly due to the IGP being on a R7 250 level and my 2133mhz RAM ... until i sort out the problems i think i will run on the IGP
> 
> ...



Definitely a long way lol, overclocking forums are like crack


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 25, 2014)

Vario said:


> Definitely a long way lol, overclocking forums are like crack



"budget bound enthusiast" are still tech addict... as i said once if i don't tinker around my comp i can't sleep well ...
i have to say: i am rather impressed of the A10-7700K perf level it handle every game i play at a decent fps without too big compromise, ofc it doesn't mean i will resell the R9 270X i won and use only the IGP ahah but just like the R7 240 bluffed me in the perf/price ratio the A10-7700K does a pretty good job


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 26, 2014)

Better CPU cooler and powerfull graphics card and im done. Both expected next month.


----------



## Vario (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome case (inwin 901)!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2014)

Kovoet said:


> Updates to the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one SICK freaking rig man.  You got my vote.  Exceptionally impressive with the carbon fiber and the red/black.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 26, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Better CPU cooler and powerfull graphics card and im done. Both expected next month.


the more i see the 900 serie from In Win the more i want one ... but i love my SG09B ... hum ... and doing a cheap mITX build would be ...

oh well ... thanks MSI to bundle free LP bracket unlike powercolor... now the DC7700p is R7 powered 
and my camera still hate blue tone ... the SATA cable is blue the heatsink of the 240 is still blue ... i figured out if i don't set High Dynamic Range (HDR) on, the color are messed up but if i activate it i can't use the flash


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 26, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i think my camera hate blue light



And i was wondering what was wrong in your pics , there is definitely something wrong with Hue "though the blue on corsair ram is showing fine?"
do'h wait xms3 is blue, xms2 were violet


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello guys, I just got a new gaming laptop, the MSI GS60 Ghost Pro, and I wanted to share with you how I upgraded it to 16GBs of RAM and repasted the GPU and CPU with a new TIM:


























The 1080p model comes with only 12GBs fo RAM, working on a single channel configuration, I decided I could try to squeeze a bit more power from it:

I found basically all games I've tried so far run at the native resolution out of the box, no need for scaling, the screen is so gorgeous and 1080p has such pixel density on a 15.6" display you hardly need any antialiasing, but you can certainly enable it if you want to; games like Crysis 3, Titanfall, TESO, BF4 and COD: Ghost look amazing on this display:


















Getting to the RAM and SSD is a very complex procedure, but par for the curse for an ultrabook class system:






This Kingston RAM module runs flawlessly, at the right timings, voltage and clocks when paired to the 8GB module already present in this system, this is imperative if you want to enable dual channel operation (which unfortunately is not available out of the box due to MSI's puzzling choice of a 8GB+4GB configuration for the RAM)






These are the GPU and CPU dies after cleaning the paste MSI uses, which IMO is very effective, but by using Gelid GC-Extreme I was able to achieve temps that where 4-8 degrees lower compared to the original paste:






Now for the results, before repasting my GPU was reaching 92 degrees and the CPU 91 degrees on extended gaming sessions, after repasting, the max temps I've seen are 86 degrees for the GPU and 89 for the CPU, which I find pretty reasonable considering how thin the enclosure is on this laptop.






The 3DMark 11 scores before going dual channel at default settings were:

6761

After going dual channel at default settings:

6952

And finally after a bit of OCing for the 870M:

7366






I apologize for the generic VGA details on the first two results links, for some reason sysinfo didn't work properly for my first 3DMark 11 runs until I updated to the last version before the final run.

As for 3DMark 13, out of the box:

4283

After going dual channel w/ 16GBs of RAM:

4303

And finally, after OCing the 870M:

4607






You can find a link to a mini review and more info in my sig, hope you guys like it!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Hello guys, I just got a new gaming laptop, the MSI GS60 Ghost Pro, and I wanted to share with you how I upgraded it to 16GBs of RAM and repasted the GPU and CPU with a new TIM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty neat laptop indeed


----------



## mDee (Apr 27, 2014)

Spring-cleaned my PC so perfect time for some pictures of my system.  

Phenom II 1090T - passively cooled by Scythe's massive (and awesome) Orochi - together with Gigabyte's GTX 660 Windforce in a BitFenix Outlaw with inverted motherboard tray:
























The beast fits the case with a few millimeters to spare. 


















ASRock's 870 Extreme3 motherboard, FSP AURUM series 400W PSU, and a 120mm Nexus exhaust fan.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 27, 2014)

Repasting a new laptop doesn't it void the warranty?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2014)

mDee said:


> Spring-cleaned my PC so perfect time for some pictures of my system.
> 
> Phenom II 1090T - passively cooled by Scythe's massive (and awesome) Orochi - together with Gigabyte's GTX 660 Windforce in a BitFenix Outlaw with inverted motherboard tray:
> 
> ...


beasty Orochi! i love that heatsink ... and the Susano'o ... scythe does some real good and off the charts heatsink (i would'nt count the Katana 4 as off charts but my previous Grand Kama Cross was...  )


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 27, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Repasting a new laptop doesn't it void the warranty?



I think yes and that was a brand new gaming laptop...

They are f...... ing expensive  !

Dude 15th Warlock that laptop was designed to run as it is. the work you've done is after 2 or 3 years of usage.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 28, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Repasting a new laptop doesn't it void the warranty?



Yes it does, so does adding water cooling to most video cards, only a few manufacturers cover such modifications under warranty, yet that doesn't stop us enthusiast from doing it 



Animalpak said:


> I think yes and that was a brand new gaming laptop...
> 
> They are f...... ing expensive  !
> 
> Dude 15th Warlock that laptop was designed to run as it is. the work you've done is after 2 or 3 years of usage.



You're right, these new GPUs are designed to run at high temperatures 24/7, still the laptop ran at aprox 90 degrees out of the box, I think the enclosure is too thin for such a high performance GPU as the GK104, after repasting temps dropped by 4~8 degrees on both the GPU and CPU, I think it was worth the effort, as I had to access the back of the mother board to add RAM anyways  read the mini review found in the link on my sig for more info 



mDee said:


> Spring-cleaned my PC so perfect time for some pictures of my system.
> 
> Phenom II 1090T - passively cooled by Scythe's massive (and awesome) Orochi - together with Gigabyte's GTX 660 Windforce in a BitFenix Outlaw with inverted motherboard tray:
> 
> ...



Geez that's one massive heatsink!


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2014)

My 7970 folding setup in my test rig- broke down my Swiftech H220 and using the pump from it along with a thick 140mm EK rad w/push-pull Scythe Kama Flex fans






GPU temps are holding at 42C while folding at full load


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> My 7970 folding setup in my test rig- broke down my Swiftech H220 and using the pump from it along with a thick 140mm EK rad w/push-pull Scythe Kama Flex fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir !! This is watercooling touch ! 40-41 C max for every GPU


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Geez that's one massive heatsink!


massive indeed ... duh too bad the Susanoo can't fit in my SG09B ... wait wait wait ... if i use APU only no GPU ... maybe ... naahhh wrong idea 






well maybe it could fit actually ... with a gpu 





in fact a bit less massive than the Orochi but positively huge for a heatsink


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 28, 2014)

oh my god that's a big one, i heard of Scythe's big cooler seen specs and picture but never had it in front of me, how does it perform GreieverBlade?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> oh my god that's a big one, i heard of Scythe's big cooler seen specs and picture but never had it in front of me, how does it perform GreieverBlade?


dunno  i only owned a Katana 4 and a Grand Kama Cross from Scythe and as they perform really good (the Katana 4 3 heatpipe 92mm fan is on the level of a CM 212 Evo) i pretty much suspect the Susanoo and Orochi to be good on the colling side (that would be weird if they weren't ... with that size ... )


----------



## mDee (Apr 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> dunno  i only owned a Katana 4 and a Grand Kama Cross from Scythe and as they perform really good (the Katana 4 3 heatpipe 92mm fan is on the level of a CM 212 Evo) i pretty much suspect the Susanoo and Orochi to be good on the colling side (that would be weird if they weren't ... with that size ... )



The Orochi performs really well. I bought it mostly to just keep the noise down in my system; I did not really expect to be able to run a 130W six-core Phenom at full pelt but it turned out I can.  Temps are in the mid to high 50s at full load, which is OCed to 3.8GHz. 

Plus it just looks amazing inside the case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

ahhhh i feel way better ... not that i find the IGP of the A10-7700K weak or useless (i mean c'mon its not a GT3 "joke") but as i didn't pay for it ... it would be idiotic to not use it or resell it ... i won it i keep it ... plus i wanted BF4, so if its for free 
 
way longer than my MSI R9 270 Gaming OC and around the same size of the 580 SC but way more silent and cool time to put it at work and try some tweaking!

and "my pile of junk ATM" (already in nostalgic HW club but : PIII 600E win XP home just for fun.)


edit: the color of the pics is correct, bye UMI X1 welcome Razr i XT890 (wait my smartphone has a intel inside logo ... weehee)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2014)

My little corner of the world. Left to right- 3930k system, AMD 1045T system (on floor), and my 2600k system by the window


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, and on top of the 3930k system, you'll see the Sennheiser headphones Bumblebee gave me.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 28, 2014)

Current work box:


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 28, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Current work box:


Oh, I get it. Just because you can't post any shots of it running, much less scores, doesn't mean you can't run that Z97 and 4790 for the fun of it, huh?


----------



## Vario (Apr 28, 2014)

Okay guys so can anyone top my VGA cooler?



























It needs the zip tie strap or the thing will sag, probably weighs about 4 lbs now.


Results are 22*C idle, 62*C load in 3dmark11!

Prolimatech MK-13 from Frozen CPU with dual San Ace 92mmx32 "Mini-Ace" fans and San Ace 120x38mm 109R1212H1011 fans on CPU and Rear Exhaust with 25mm gutted fan spacers, bottom intake is a Koolance 120x38mm FAN-12038HBK


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

Vario said:


> Okay guys so can anyone top my VGA cooler?



i can ... i just need to find some San Ace fans ... for my MK-26 but i doubt they do them above 120mm   and i would not have the place to fit the card with the MK-26 in my Sugo ... i guess the Windforce 3X is better in that case


----------



## Vario (Apr 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i can ... i just need to find some San Ace fans ... for my MK-26 but i doubt they do them above 120mm   and i would not have the place to fit the card with the MK-26 in my Sugo ... i guess the Windforce 3X is better in that case


With all the fans on low and case panels, 25*C idle, 66*C max temp in 3dmark11!  It has a quiet purr!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

Vario said:


> With all the fans on low and case panels, 25*C idle, 66*C max temp in 3dmark11!  It has a quiet purr!


ahah nice my 270X on stock profile goes from 22° idle to 58° gaming load ... i need to test heavier load but atm i am more gaming active  since my BF4 key is momentarily unavailable but will be emailed once ready, i took the oportunity to get Dead Space for 0€ from the Origin promo (never played any Dead space game )

my 580 (zotac) with the MK-26 and 2 Noiseblocker BlackSilent 140mm @ 1300rpm was also between 26° and 68° (Unigine Heaven/Valley) when i had it (quite a improvement over 38° Idle 89° load and 3k rpm blower fan ... )

the R9 270X is the second gigabyte i owned but the 1st one did only a evening and then : reselling (edit: it was "my shame atm"  )

yep it's the one you see in the Phenom II X6 in the White NZXT Nemesis some post above.


----------



## Vario (Apr 29, 2014)

Vario said:


> Okay guys so can anyone top my VGA cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







BF4 result with large fans: 46*C!  Fans on low!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Vario said:


> Okay guys so can anyone top my VGA cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You sir are now an honorary redneck. Welcome to the "SanAce's on top of silly coolers" club.


----------



## Vario (Apr 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You sir are now an honorary redneck. Welcome to the "SanAce's on top of silly coolers" club.


no replacement for displacement!
edit: realized I had BF4 on high, on Ultra it only hits a peak of 60*C in Operation Metro, which is the most demanding level I think.  The previous peak temperature was 82*C!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 30, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My little corner of the world. Left to right- 3930k system, AMD 1045T system (on floor), and my 2600k system by the window


Is it warm in your corner of the world? I had three of my crunchers setup similar to that. Got to warm for me. I had to spread them out LOL. Now I have 2 in my bedroom and 2 in my living room. On oppisites sides of the room.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Is it warm in your corner of the world? I had three of my crunchers setup similar to that. Got to warm for me. I had to spread them out LOL. Now I have 2 in my bedroom and 2 in my living room. On oppisites sides of the room.



If I close the door, yes. Once the current WCG challenge ends, I'll only have the 3930 and 2600 rigs here. The i7 860 is at my parents house for my mom to use as her desktop computer and the AMD rig is donated to the challenge. And after I get all my furniture moved into the new house (DAMN RAIN), I'll probably move the 2600 system to my bedroom.


----------



## Sassanou (May 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Can I do that with my Cosmos 1000?


I haven't got Cosmos 1000, so I don't know 

That's it, door is over : opening and closing system installed.

It remains for me only to replace some screws with rivets but I have no black at home.

I also leave a picture with bags / panniers luxurious that inspired me for the general aesthetics (both in general and in some details) 

@+ for the next modifications !!


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

Got tired of my 1440p monitor not being centralised, so I had to move the old 1080p to the side. Who wants a game of Jenga?
What you see:
solid wooden delivery box
Silverstone SG07
Logitech Z330 Bass
NT06 empty box
Limited Edition Total War Shogun 2 handcrafted chess set box
OCUK empty box


----------



## ne6togadno (May 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Got tired of my 1440p monitor not being centralised, so I had to move the old 1080p to the side. Who wants a game of Jenga?
> What you see:
> solid wooden delivery box
> Silverstone SG07
> ...


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-008-OP&groupid=17&catid=1992


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Got tired of my 1440p monitor not being centralised, so I had to move the old 1080p to the side. Who wants a game of Jenga?
> What you see:
> solid wooden delivery box
> Silverstone SG07
> ...


lovely as usual RCoon


----------



## RCoon (May 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-008-OP&groupid=17&catid=1992



Yeah I know, I'll buy one soon, just not right now


----------



## Vario (May 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yeah I know, I'll buy one soon, just not right now


I got a decent LCD monitor stand for $50 USD, really was worth it. brand was a "Halter".  Very solid, mostly metal. You should get one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-008-OP&groupid=17&catid=1992



can only accommodate screens upto 24".

I think THIS would make a better buy, theres also more flexibility to mounting, positioning and the size/combination of screens used http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00HYXM284/?tag=tec053-21

Im planning on buying one either next week or when i get paid


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

Speaking of Desktop monitor stands I found this being sold on OCuK....










*DO WANT *but the price tag pretty much means that NOBODY will *EVER* buy it - at least nobody who actually has to work for a living,

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-MW&groupid=17&catid=1992


----------



## Vario (May 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *DO WANT *but the price tag pretty much means that NOBODY will *EVER* buy it - at least nobody who actually has to work for a living,
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-000-MW&groupid=17&catid=1992


----------



## Random Murderer (May 2, 2014)

Vario said:


>


The first thing I thought of was JP's office in Grandma's Boy:


----------



## RCoon (May 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can only accommodate screens upto 24".
> 
> I think THIS would make a better buy, theres also more flexibility to mounting, positioning and the size/combination of screens used http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00HYXM284/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Im planning on buying one either next week or when i get paid


 
Amazon links dont work on TPU for some reason


----------



## ne6togadno (May 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Amazon links dont work on TPU for some reason


cause system adds underline where should be dot
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00HYXM284/?tag=tec053-21
i think this should go in bug reports


----------



## Animalpak (May 3, 2014)

Gentlemen's less words more real-life pics please !


----------



## THE_EGG (May 5, 2014)

Got myself a new case to replace ye olde Fortress FT02. Corsair 540 white and 3 new fans to load up the front panel. I moved the 2 factory 140mm to the roof (http://www.cougar-world.com/au/products/fans/cfd_white_led_fan.html)  I have to admit, possibly the best 120mm fans I have ever had. Better than Noctua imo.

Case with new fans








One of my 280x cards is in for repair for a craptacular fan. Moved the 780 back into the main rig.














SO damn easy to make a clean looking build when I can just vomit the cables here;


Spoiler











Also the Galaxy Note 3 I used for taking the pics has pretty hopeless camera. My old Xperia S was much better in the camera department, even the X10 was probably on par if not better.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 5, 2014)

My system needs some work but for now everything is running stock.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> My system needs some work but for now everything is running stock.  View attachment 56452


I can tell you have no small children in the house.  That TV wouldn't last a day balanced on that tiny stand if you did.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 5, 2014)

Previous:



Spoiler
















Now:






finally went 1440p!!!! Asus PB278Q!

No room to hook up my NEC yet unfortunately but im waiting on a dual monitor desk mount so i can save a little more space and have more options when it comes to screen positioning


----------



## Black.Raven (May 5, 2014)

So, I'm not the only one that has a nice desk like that


----------



## Kyuuba (May 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I can tell you have no small children in the house.  That TV wouldn't last a day balanced on that tiny stand if you did.


Haha, my little baby is 4 months old so she won't be walking in quite some time.


----------



## Kyuuba (May 5, 2014)

Sometimes I do this


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 5, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Previous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Black.Raven said:


> So, I'm not the only one that has a nice desk like that



so do i .... and i am not the only one to use a cardboard box as a lifter for my screen


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 8, 2014)

a little makeover for my rig as a birthday present to myself


----------



## THE_EGG (May 8, 2014)

Arrakis+9 said:


> a little makeover for my rig as a birthday present to myself


 
Nice, very clean. Where did you get those SATA cables? I'd like to get some myself


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 8, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice, very clean. Where did you get those SATA cables? I'd like to get some myself



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_348_831

They're the Akasa ones


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

Videocard heatsink fan support system


----------



## Random Murderer (May 8, 2014)

Vario said:


> Videocard heatsink fan support system


Chopsticks with erasers on the ends?
It looks good, whatever it is.


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Chopsticks with erasers on the ends?
> It looks good, whatever it is.


Nope its 1/4" wood dowel with 1/4" rubber screw caps on it.  I guess if I wanted to get the proleet case mod setup I'd paint the dowel black or use some heatshrink sleeve lol

its not pretty but I like the functional look.  Atleast the cable management is pretty well done lol.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (May 11, 2014)

More expensive LEGOs!


----------



## R00kie (May 11, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Hello guys, This is my everyday game cruncher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's what I call an upgrade 

































All in all, an astonishing case, never had a full black and a spacious one before, I still might add some lights to it, that's what the window is for 
Still need to do some work on the cable management at the back as it looks like a mess tbh...


Spoiler: not for the faint hearted


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> Nope its 1/4" wood dowel with 1/4" rubber screw caps on it.  I guess if I wanted to get the proleet case mod setup I'd paint the dowel black or use some heatshrink sleeve lol


I'll have to give it a try. Even with a fairly light card in the second PCIEx16 slot it always tend to droop unless I add tension to the power cabling - something I'm pretty reluctant to do for obvious reasons.


----------



## Vario (May 12, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> I'll have to give it a try. Even with a fairly light card in the second PCIEx16 slot it always tend to droop unless I add tension to the power cabling - something I'm pretty reluctant to do for obvious reasons.


First try making a zip tie loop with small zip ties through any available holes on the circuit board near the power connectors. Then run a big zip tie through it and up into any thing you can hook it to.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> First try making a zip tie loop with small zip ties through any available holes on the circuit board near the power connectors. Then run a big zip tie through it and up into any thing you can hook it to.


Unfortunately both are in short supply. I used to use an old exhaust valve from my Chrysler small block - similar to this




Depending on the spring length/tension you use and which groove the lock sits in (or machine in another to suit) they are remarkably stable. I just used a large diameter washer on top of the spring retainer - the edge of which then sat under the bottom edge of a set of waterblocked GTX 280's to support them. Basically a sturdier, better looking version of this


----------



## Vario (May 12, 2014)

HumanSmoke said:


> Unfortunately both are in short supply. I used to use an old exhaust valve from my Chrysler small block - similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea.  Too bad I chucked my big pile of Nissan engine junk lol.  If you can take a photo of it that would be great.  A PVC pipe cap (not conductive) fitted onto the valve's stem with a washer and spring on the bottom of it would be a nice way to push upwards too.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 12, 2014)

Well here's my rig in all its glory, this is my 5th attempt at building my own liquid cooling system.
   
I know I know its too awesome (Just kidding lol).

Its something thats still a work in progress.  Im trying to find a better spot for the light controller (That only controls the couple of black light bars) due to the last slot being taken up sadly so im still working on that.  Its a bit heavy to say the least lawlz, I have alot of fun trying to bring this to LAN parties and getting it all setup and happy.


----------



## khemist (May 13, 2014)

I couldn't find a case that i liked that would fit my 360 monsta rad so got a test bench for now, hoping to get it setup in the next week or so.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

not new not main rig, but at my job they tossed away a DC7900 from HP again (already in nostalgic hardware club also) the only problem i could find in that PC was ... dust rust and no opening free to let the air pass  (even the PSU intake was full)
so a bit of cleaning, putting a new HDD in (they destroy the original HDD for customers Data protection), a new heatsink,a R7 240 and win 7 64 pro... well not too bad for a HTPC (also the DC7900 is quite silent ... only 1 100mm and the PSU fan) temps are good and all run smooth

you can see some remnant of the dirt that was in the PSU vent, will clean it a bit later
     
and just for your eyes ... the previous heatsink: corroded copper rust on the steel part and overdried thermal past (same model with 2 heatpipe and full copper base)
oh and the PC was in a SPA/Welness area where i work ... so around 30° and 80% humidity constant
  
that make me think: they replaced it with another SFF from HP but with a i7-3770... nahahhaha just have to wait till they say: oh it's unrecoverable you should replace it and put it in a dump ... the DC7900 was put in service in january 2014 and was in a new state (a 2008 model but new from the stock) all pc's they declared as f.u.b.a.r were all good ... (1 DC7700P 2xDC7900 )wait wrong ... a DC7600 with a P4 was indeed non recoverable ... north bridge heatink retention riped off and north bridge die cracked (i wonder how they did that ...

also: should i worry about my G602... way more than 2 month (roughly 2 month and 2 weeks) that i changed my AA battery ... (Energizer Lithium ... )
already 2 weeks more than the maximal endurance mode reported from logitech, and i use it on max DPI and on a 50/50 endurance, performance use ratio 
nope there is no better wireless AA powered mouse!


----------



## GhostRyder (May 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> not new not main rig, but at my job they tossed away a DC7900 from HP again



I see you put in some Velociraptor drives, very nice!  I built a minor gaming M-ITX machine recently for a friend on a budget who wanted minor gaming and something small for a good value.  I put an 7850K, overclocked it with an H100i (CPU and GPU) and slapped in 3 Western Digital Velociraptor 1tb drives that I got on sale on newegg (shell shocker couple weeks back for less than 100 bucks a piece).  He didn't like SSD's nor did he like the price so getting these like this added alot of power and they are very reliable drives in the end for his purposes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I see you put in some Velociraptor drives, very nice!  I built a minor gaming M-ITX machine recently for a friend on a budget who wanted minor gaming and something small for a good value.  I put an 7850K, overclocked it with an H100i (CPU and GPU) and slapped in 4 Western Digital Velociraptor 1tb drives that I got on sale on newegg (shell shocker couple weeks back for less than 100 bucks a piece).  He didn't like SSD's nor did he like the price so getting these like this added alot of power and they are very reliable drives in the end.


i got mine for 45chf (swiss francs) it has a little problem : sometime it doesn't get recognized in the BIOS but a small reboot or 2 and he's fine... (that's why i don't use it in the main rig) but it's a 150gb (i have a external Thermaltake Max 5 external enclosure with a 500gb for the movies and pics)

and the A10 7700K i have atm in my main rig will probably go in a mITX box later ...


----------



## GhostRyder (May 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i got mine for 45chf (swiss francs) it has a little problem : sometime it doesn't get recognized in the BIOS but a small reboot or 2 and he's fine... (that's why i don't use it in the main rig) but it's a 150gb (i have a external Thermaltake Max 5 external enclosure with a 500gb for the movies and pics)
> 
> and the A10 7700K i have atm in my main rig will probably go in a mITX box later ...


Cool, I currently for myself use a Samsung 840 Pro 512gb drive for my desktop and a 1tb seagate barracuda for everything else.  I have considered many times going back to running a raid setup with a new set of those drives, but in the end I stuck with an SSD.  They are very good and very reliable from what ive experienced so I have always looked at them with envy even considering setting them up for a storage system.


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> a DC7600 with a P4 was indeed non recoverable ... north bridge heatink retention riped off and north bridge die cracked (i wonder how they did that ...


I have seen quite a few HP DC7100 USDT that had the same issue.  I think HP did a crappy job of soldering the retention loop and the clips on the heatsink put too much tension on it.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 13, 2014)

Vario said:


> Thats a great idea.  Too bad I chucked my big pile of Nissan engine junk lol.  If you can take a photo of it that would be great.  A PVC pipe cap (not conductive) fitted onto the valve's stem with a washer and spring on the bottom of it would be a nice way to push upwards too.


Unfortunately I don't seem to have any pics. I parted out the machine a few years ago, and don't think I have any data backup discs from that era. The PVC pipe cap makes a lot of sense. I used nylon washers and spacers ( needed to support three cards) and affixed the valve to the bottom of the chassis with a blob of silicon gasket gel - all very high tech!


----------



## cmanning27 (May 14, 2014)

Hello everyone! I think this is my 3rd time posting an updated setup over the years lol. I put off cleaning my loop for a LONG time and it was nasty.

I got new coolant and tubing and while I was at it, I figured it's time for a new case so I can fit my rad inside. Well, my feser monsta lite didn't fit right so I just got a new rad. Then I just kept adding stuff to the cart and before I knew it I had a bunch of stuff. New case, rad, pump, new res, GPU blocks etc..

Anyway here are a few pics. I kept the blue green. I just can't change the color.


----------



## Frizz (May 14, 2014)

Finally filled the hole on my optical drive bay, excuse the crap pic


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2014)

Got rid of the 120mm AIO and went back to air.


----------



## Vario (May 15, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Got rid of the 120mm AIO and went back to air.


Nice CPU Cooler!
Can that fan in the front pull through all that filter?


----------



## moonboystrikesback (May 15, 2014)

Here's some more Thermalright love. Just bought the relatively new True Spirit 140 Power for 45 bucks a few weeks ago, and it's fantastic. With a single TY-147 it's SILENT at the maximum 1200RPM and performs better than my old Hyper 212 with two Cougars in push-pull. Here it is in my rig, currently chilling a 2500K that's hard at work crunching.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> Nice CPU Cooler!
> Can that fan in the front pull through all that filter?


Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev.a B&W 

Yeah, it pulls pretty fine. Though the filter(s) collect pretty much dust and cat's hair, I clean them about 2 times in a month.  There is another similar on the upper of that, both Nexus 120mm fans, can't remember the model. Pretty quiet even with 12 volts.  Came bundled with my #2 rig's case, so I switched them (the Fractal stock fans are on my #2 rig)


----------



## agent00skid (May 15, 2014)

My newest acquisition. An AsRock AM1H-ITX and an Athlon 5350 along with a 80mm Fractal Silent Series R2 fan to replace the stock fan. Currently running with my 2*4GB Avexir 2400CL10 kit, but I am going to get another kit for it at some point. Currently running it off a borrowed Asus charger, but going to get a similar power supply for it. Also have an Intel wireless 7260-AC with 2 laptop antennas on it.

Next plans: SSD, memory, perhaps HDD and case.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My newest acquisition. An AsRock AM1H-ITX and an Athlon 5350 along with a 80mm Fractal Silent Series R2 fan to replace the stock fan. Currently running with my 2*4GB Avexir 2400CL10 kit, but I am going to get another kit for it at some point. Currently running it off a borrowed Asus charger, but going to get a similar power supply for it. Also have an Intel wireless 7260-AC with 2 laptop antennas on it.
> 
> Next plans: SSD, memory, perhaps HDD and case.
> 
> View attachment 56663


Looks pretty nice! I'm just wondering that what were they thinking on AMD, since AM1 doesn't have the similar retention bracket as AM2-AM3+/FM1-FM2+ :S People sure have old big tower coolers, which could run those AM1 chips passive very nice.


----------



## agent00skid (May 15, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Looks pretty nice! I'm just wondering that what were they thinking on AMD, since AM1 doesn't have the similar retention bracket as AM2-AM3+/FM1-FM2+ :S People sure have old big tower coolers, which could run those AM1 chips passive very nice.



That's probably because it's large. And to be honest, the stock fan wasn't loud at all. The 80mm is just because I for once want to try to make a silent machine.


----------



## Vario (May 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My newest acquisition. An AsRock AM1H-ITX and an Athlon 5350 along with a 80mm Fractal Silent Series R2 fan to replace the stock fan. Currently running with my 2*4GB Avexir 2400CL10 kit, but I am going to get another kit for it at some point. Currently running it off a borrowed Asus charger, but going to get a similar power supply for it. Also have an Intel wireless 7260-AC with 2 laptop antennas on it.
> 
> Next plans: SSD, memory, perhaps HDD and case.
> 
> View attachment 56663



It can run without the 24 pin connected?


moonboystrikesback said:


> Here's some more Thermalright love. Just bought the relatively new True Spirit 140 Power for 45 bucks a few weeks ago, and it's fantastic. With a single TY-147 it's SILENT at the maximum 1200RPM and performs better than my old Hyper 212 with two Cougars in push-pull. Here it is in my rig, currently chilling a 2500K that's hard at work crunching.


Are you going to add a pull fan?  I have come to the conclusion that for that kind of case layout, pull fan just adds more turbulence since the rear exhaust is so close. Looks good!


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2014)

At least I don't need a pull fan since the exhaust fan is so close to the heatsink


----------



## moonboystrikesback (May 15, 2014)

Vario, I'll probably throw in another TY-147 in a month or so. Those fan clips are a nightmare to work with after the heatsink is mounted, though, and that's the only way fans can be installed.


----------



## agent00skid (May 15, 2014)

Vario said:


> It can run without the 24 pin connected?



Indeed. Straight off a 19V DC adaptor. One of the big reasons I bought that particular motherboard.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 15, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> My newest acquisition. An AsRock AM1H-ITX and an Athlon 5350 along with a 80mm Fractal Silent Series R2 fan to replace the stock fan. Currently running with my 2*4GB Avexir 2400CL10 kit, but I am going to get another kit for it at some point. Currently running it off a borrowed Asus charger, but going to get a similar power supply for it. Also have an Intel wireless 7260-AC with 2 laptop antennas on it.
> 
> Next plans: SSD, memory, perhaps HDD and case.
> 
> View attachment 56663


I have been wanting to try one of those myself!  Cool system, I love that motherboard for the way you have it hooked up (the power adapter).


----------



## khemist (May 15, 2014)

I'm having second thoughts about using the test bench i bought now due to the amount of dust it's going to attract and also i would have to run my fans on the outside of the bench because the radiator is so thick.










I'm just going to connect it up through a pci pass through and keep using the TJ08 for now.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 15, 2014)

khemist said:


> I'm having second thoughts about using the test bench i bought now due to the amount of dust it's going to attract and also i would have to run my fans on the outside of the bench because the radiator is so thick.
> 
> I'm just going to connect it up through a pci pass through and keep using the TJ08 for now.



Now that is a radiator, very nice selection!  By the way, how do you like that Lamptron Fan controller, never really used that one as I went for the Akasa FC Trio and have been curious since they look like good controllers.


----------



## khemist (May 15, 2014)

I'm hoping to get it tested out tomorrow.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2014)

little change and also modification in the cables

doubled the AP121 on the Seidon 120V side 120mm on the PWM chassi fan plug on the board (and as you can see the Gigabyte is at ease in that SG09B)



a bit weird cable routing for the fan but pretty quiet (thi i use a Coolermaster Blademaster 120mm 600-2400RPM as side fan ...) the little adapter is a SATA to Molex 4p that i use to get rid of the 4x4p molex cable on the back.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2014)

Only thing in Greiver's set disturbs me is the Thermaltake PSU (they aren't not so well quality) but very cool otherwise 

edit: Maybe my next pic will be with HD5870 CF since I'm getting those little bastards in a trade to few NES games


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Only thing in Greiver's set disturbs me is the Thermaltake PSU (they aren't not so well quality) but very cool otherwise
> 
> edit: Maybe my next pic will be with HD5870 CF since I'm getting those little bastards in a trade to few NES games


and that Smart SE 530W hold pretty well no matter what i throw at it  (well the heaviest card i had on it was the GTX580 and the X4 760K OC to 4.6 with a multi heaven 4.0 pass ultimate settings)
that Smart SE is a DSAII OEM ... Corsair CX and CM use it ... so you can remove the "not so well quality"  yet much better than corsair: cheaper (oh the non 80+ certification might be for something... ahah) and all flat cables  ofc the DSAII is a cheap budget oriented PSU yet quite reliable. (i had a Chieftech Nitro+ 650w also and never had a problem with it)


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

I buy only 100% Japanese caps PSU's... different thing is what I get free  I don't trust that Chinese caps filled Delta 350W on my #2 PC so maybe I'll buy a 450W 100%japcap PSU before I put GTX470 to it 

BTW there are my temps on BF4 64player MP


----------



## Vario (May 16, 2014)

That looks hot for Sandy, 90*C! What freq?


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> That looks hot for Sandy, 90*C! What freq?


4500MHz as my system specs say... Voltages u can read from that HWMonitor pic. 90C is hot but I don't give a shit unless it's 100C


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2014)

NEW CASE!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2014)

miomol said:


> What can you say about this cooler?
> I'm going to buy it in 2 weeks


a totally awesome cooler... if it fits... i replaced a Macho by a H70 (old H80 equivalent) then Macho again, silent and cool no other beats it on the price/perf ratio (nope not even Noctua or the copycat Raijintek and the Ereboss)
    



9700 Pro said:


> I buy only 100% Japanese caps PSU's... different thing is what I get free  I don't trust that Chinese caps filled Delta 350W on my #2 PC so maybe I'll buy a 450W 100%japcap PSU before I put GTX470 to it


well they rate it 87% efficiency and also 3yrs warranty ... so i am quite confident and... i might change it later if my financial status goes better 

seems they use Teapo cap and Aishi for the main cap, and the soldering quality is not bad at all (expected for a CWT DSAII)


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2014)

miomol said:


> What can you say about this cooler?
> I'm going to buy it in 2 weeks


Can't say nothing else than it's damn great! Cost about 43 euros here in Finland and totally worth every damn cent


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> NEW CASE!



For some reason when I see the word "ECO" written inside a gaming PC, I feel like everything I was ever taught in physics was just plain wrong.
I want to see an oil transport liner capsized in the Atlantic Ocean, surrounded by 100 million Gallons of polluted water with great white letters "ECO" slapped across the side of the ship in Comic Sans MS.

Clean build though


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> For some reason when I see the word "ECO" written inside a gaming PC, I feel like everything I was ever taught in physics was just plain wrong.
> I want to see an oil transport liner capsized in the Atlantic Ocean, surrounded by 100 million Gallons of polluted water with great white letters "ECO" slapped across the side of the ship in Comic Sans MS.
> 
> Clean build though


Thanks! I did have sleeved extensions for all my cables, but the 24pin broke and I really didn't trust my attempted repair of it. It looked really stupid with just the 24pin not black and blue so I took them all off, and said fuck it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry its a little messy


----------



## GhostRyder (May 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry its a little messy



Did you put a little fan on top of the graphics cards GPU, or is that just the angle?  If so, how much has that helped the temps on the reference card?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Did you put a little fan on top of the graphics cards GPU, or is that just the angle?  If so, how much has that helped the temps on the reference card?


Yes its actually a small fan on the back of my Reference 290X. I really can't say as i've never ran the card without it lol


----------



## THE_EGG (May 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sorry its a little messy


I like the ghettoness of the fan just plonked on the 290x hehe 

Also I think you may have missed your optical drive tray when you tried putting in that disc???


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I like the ghettoness of the fan just plonked on the 290x hehe
> 
> Also I think you may have missed your optical drive tray when you tried putting in that disc???


lol i didn't


----------



## ypoora1 (May 16, 2014)

Got rid of some old stuff. Anyone know a good use for a quadro FX1800?


----------



## arnoo1 (May 16, 2014)

lolz running 2560x1440 with a 25% windows scaling on my 1920x1080p monitor


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

arnoo1 said:


> lolz running 2560x1440 with a 25% windows scaling on my 1920x1080p monitor


How so


----------



## arnoo1 (May 16, 2014)

create a custome res in nvidia controlpanel, dont know in amd drivers


----------



## Kyuuba (May 17, 2014)

What a mess, oh well, that messy PSU has served me since 2011 and still working very well, no issues at all, the missing part is the H80i Corsair cooling solution I'm putting this month when it's available.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 17, 2014)

Bought a new PSU (Cougar GX-1050) to replace my legendary Zalman ZM-1000HP in my main rig. That thing has been powering my main rig since the middle of 2008 or 2009 I think it was. It's been so long I've forgotten haha. I still prefer the look of my old Zalman  - dat paint job - even if it is really, REALLY long.


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2014)

Some Crossfire action


----------



## Vario (May 17, 2014)

I was researching the Macho, came across an article that suggested that Thermalright and a number of other manufacturers such as Prolimatech, Phanteks, Scythe, Noctua use a convex base that actually deforms the lid. http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page2.html
Did you install the 120mm AIO after the Macho first?  If the Macho performs better this might be why.  I wonder if my Phanteks is the same way.  Their I7 test cpu looks really warped though.  The corners are all rounded off!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 17, 2014)

arnoo1 said:


> create a custome res in nvidia controlpanel, dont know in amd drivers


Thx. Im now running 2560x1080


----------



## Kissamies (May 17, 2014)

Vario said:


> I was researching the Macho, came across an article that suggested that Thermalright and a number of other manufacturers such as Prolimatech, Phanteks, Scythe, Noctua use a convex base that actually deforms the lid. http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page2.html
> Did you install the 120mm AIO after the Macho first?  If the Macho performs better this might be why.  I wonder if my Phanteks is the same way.  Their I7 test cpu looks really warped though.  The corners are all rounded off!


I had the Antec Kuhler 620 and then I bought Macho.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 17, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Some Crossfire action


Nice, those some 5870's like listed in your specs (Specs list one is why I ask )?

Also I love seeing so many people with that massive cooler, I had not seen many people in some time with that specific cooler which it is such an awesome air cooler.  Its well designed to work in more situations than many I run across as far as ram clearance and everything, hows your temps going?  I also had the Antec Kuhler 920 which I sold to a friend recently on a machine I tried awhile back (Went for a AIO system at one point using a Kuhler 920 for the CPU and 2 PNY GTX 580 LC editions to see what would happen.

Cool system, very clean interior!


----------



## arnoo1 (May 17, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Thx. Im now running 2560x1080


it's very usefull to use in older games to improve aa and af


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 17, 2014)

arnoo1 said:


> it's very usefull to use in older games to improve aa and af


I use it in all games bwahahahaha


----------



## khemist (May 17, 2014)

Took my rig apart to add the external radiator to the loop and clean the gpu block and my 780 stopped displaying when it had the block on, works fine with the stock cooler on.

I had it looking really nice with the tubing going out through a pci pass through but it started leaking so it got binned, had to do it the fugly way just to get back up and running.

Now i've got a 360mm monsta + 200mm Phobya rad cooling just a 4770k!, temp setup for now, had enough messing for today, time for some beer.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 17, 2014)

khemist said:


> Took my rig apart to add the external radiator to the loop and clean the gpu block and my 780 stopped displaying when it had the block on, works fine with the stock cooler on.
> 
> I had it looking really nice with the tubing going out through a pci pass through but it started leaking so it got binned, had to do it the fugly way just to get back up and running.
> 
> Now i've got a 360mm monsta + 200mm Phobya rad cooling just a 4770k!, temp setup for now, had enough messing for today, time for some beer.


Not bad. I have 3x 240MM + 1x 120MM radiators cooling just my i7 lol


----------



## khemist (May 17, 2014)

Mentalist!.


----------



## Animalpak (May 17, 2014)

khemist said:


> Took my rig apart to add the external radiator to the loop and clean the gpu block and my 780 stopped displaying when it had the block on, works fine with the stock cooler on.
> 
> I had it looking really nice with the tubing going out through a pci pass through but it started leaking so it got binned, had to do it the fugly way just to get back up and running.
> 
> Now i've got a 360mm monsta + 200mm Phobya rad cooling just a 4770k!, temp setup for now, had enough messing for today, time for some beer.



Very high cooling power you have there ! Best wishes to fix the problem with the GPU block !


----------



## khemist (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, i may have it sorted soon ... and have a bigger case.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 18, 2014)

khemist said:


> Took my rig apart to add the external radiator to the loop and clean the gpu block and my 780 stopped displaying when it had the block on, works fine with the stock cooler on.
> 
> I had it looking really nice with the tubing going out through a pci pass through but it started leaking so it got binned, had to do it the fugly way just to get back up and running.
> 
> Now i've got a 360mm monsta + 200mm Phobya rad cooling just a 4770k!, temp setup for now, had enough messing for today, time for some beer.


I really like high-powered mATX tower builds, nice one man  btw is that a 180mm fan going into the front rad?


----------



## Kissamies (May 18, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Nice, those some 5870's like listed in your specs (Specs list one is why I ask )?
> 
> Also I love seeing so many people with that massive cooler, I had not seen many people in some time with that specific cooler which it is such an awesome air cooler.  Its well designed to work in more situations than many I run across as far as ram clearance and everything, hows your temps going?  I also had the Antec Kuhler 920 which I sold to a friend recently on a machine I tried awhile back (Went for a AIO system at one point using a Kuhler 920 for the CPU and 2 PNY GTX 580 LC editions to see what would happen.
> 
> Cool system, very clean interior!


The hottest core is over 90C in Battlefield 4 64p..  But I don't care, as long it won't crash! And yeah I had an AIO too (Antec 620 V4 with 2 GentleTyphoon 1450rpm fans), but I like the air more.. 

And thanks! 

edit: And yeah my PC is just like I had put in to the specs


----------



## khemist (May 18, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I really like high-powered mATX tower builds, nice one man  btw is that a 180mm fan going into the front rad?



Yeah it is.


----------



## Vario (May 18, 2014)

khemist said:


> Yeah it is.


Will there be fans on the back radiator? Its a monster!


----------



## khemist (May 18, 2014)

Vario said:


> Will there be fans on the back radiator? Its a monster!







I've got fans on it already.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 19, 2014)

Om nom nom. I purchased a second 780 for my main system. I do plan on a monitor upgrade at the end of the year, not sure what to get yet though. The downside to having sli is that it covers my only PCI slot so I can no longer use my Essence ST :'( first world problems.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 19, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Om nom nom. I purchased a second 780 for my main system. I do plan on a monitor upgrade at the end of the year, not sure what to get yet though. The downside to having sli is that it covers my only PCI slot so I can no longer use my Essence ST :'( first world problems.


Try this on for size, I see you have one open it might help you in your situation 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158165


----------



## Random Murderer (May 19, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Try this on for size, I see you have one open it might help you in your situation
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815158165


Was going to suggest one, lol.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

havent had internet on my pc for about 2 weeks, moved into a new flat and got a new desk!  Edit: WOOOOP!


----------



## Kissamies (May 19, 2014)

Damn, if I had desk and PC like that, maybe I wouldn't keep my open beer on the desk.


----------



## d1nky (May 19, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Damn, if I had desk and PC like that, maybe I wouldn't keep my open beer on the desk.



its not bad, slowly collecting things to bench for techpowerup! hwbot team.

still waiting to buy a 290, dimastech bench and pots!

thanks for all the thanks!  feels like years since i been on!


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 20, 2014)

I have a AMD A10 5800K and a MSI GTX 760... My A10 sucks so im going upgrade to a AMD FX 8350

Edit: Im posting photo's later.


----------



## RCoon (May 20, 2014)

NvidiaGamer said:


> I have a AMD A10 5800K and a MSI GTX 760... My A10 sucks so im going upgrade to a AMD FX 8350
> 
> Edit: Im posting photo's later.



System specs bro, fill them.


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 20, 2014)

Challenge accepted bro.


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

d1nky said:


> its not bad, slowly collecting things to bench for techpowerup! hwbot team.
> 
> still waiting to buy a 290, dimastech bench and pots!
> 
> thanks for all the thanks!  feels like years since i been on!


a test bench on a wheeled cart would be pro, free up some desk space too


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2014)

miomol said:


> Anyone want photos when I mount it in my PC?


YES!!!

also new plaything ... waiting on the 2 9600GT who gonna sit in it ... a bit more work to do still : weehee (too bad the CPU are Opteron 248 Sledgehammer and not Troy .... oh well i will have to order some 280 DC Italy)
Supermicro H8DCE 3.1 nFORCE Pro 2200+2050 : 40 lane PcieX 1.0

   
3650 till i get my 2 others (fingers crossing that a SLI bridge is include in the delivery ....  )

i think i gonna get myself a CM Cosmos or a SST Raven .... or any E-ATX case compatible SSI-EEB with 8 3.5" rack ...


----------



## mrwizard200 (May 20, 2014)

Went for a stroll at my local microcenter and stumbled upon a open box GTX 770 Classy for $340. I already sold my reference GTX 770 so this was merely a cosmetic change than a performance change. So far, this card overclocks like a boss.


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

mrwizard200 said:


> Went for a stroll at my local microcenter and stumbled upon a open box GTX 770 Classy for $340. I already sold my reference GTX 770 so this was merely a cosmetic change than a performance change. So far, this card overclocks like a boss.


What clock?


----------



## Kissamies (May 21, 2014)

Still hasn't got that Ti4600. In a hour I'm going to get it.


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2014)

nice job with the wire management its much better, good choice on the cpu cooler.  is that a 270x?


----------



## GhostRyder (May 21, 2014)

miomol said:


> Thanks, card is Sapphire's R9 270X Vapor-X


Very nice upgrade, that Heatsink you added ill bet will allow for some nice temps and clocking!   I agree with Vario, your cable management is very clean cut and straight to the point!


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 21, 2014)

miomol said:


> Here it comes!
> 
> Compare this:
> 
> ...




Uhm.. its seems legit.. i think


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2014)

miomol said:


> Here it comes!
> 
> Compare this:
> 
> ...


i think .... i ... will remake a ATX build ... i miss my Macho ... snirfle  

NICE @miomol!


----------



## TheHunter (May 21, 2014)

getting this mofo to replace current 580 stock (sold) atm @ intel 4600, was also the cheapest and just enough €€ after I sold my old 580 ^^




http://www.zotac.com/products/graph...duct/gtx-780/detail/geforce-gtx-780-oc-2.html

Also saw some posts that it OC's better then AMP! version, but only this particular model with SplinterCell bundle, guess its a win win, cheapest and hopefully good OC'er too 


will deffo post some pics when she gets here @ sometime next week


----------



## JunkBear (May 22, 2014)

i always wondered if a big cooler like that finish by making the motherboard physically distort and give some soldering problems on the board itself?




miomol said:


> Here it comes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 22, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> i always wondered if a big cooler like that finish by making the motherboard physically distort and give some soldering problems on the board itself?


it's not that heavy and the retention bracket strain is quite good distributed (plus it's designed for ... ) unless you shake your Pc all around the house like a rabid dog you risk absolutely nothing.

on all the mobo i had my Macho/IFX-14/Grand Kama Cross i never had once, a distortion (also the motherboard mounting has something to do with it too ... ) even that the Kama has a 4 point Intel push-pins fixation (unlike the Macho and IFX-14)
btw Macho : 870gr (fan include) IFX-14 : 1110gr (2xTY-147 include)

1kg110gr in a µATX it has been moved and re moved and once sold it has been shipped in a cardboard box with the Grand Kama Cross in place... even with the transport the mobo or the heatsink got no damage
.... i will never get tired of that pics ...  promise i will not post it any more


----------



## Kissamies (May 22, 2014)

Cases where the PSU isn't in the bottom... This isnt 2000 anymore!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 22, 2014)

the case is from 2000 and we still are in the 2000 
and if i flip standing my Compucase S4UT6 the psu is on the top  (woops ... 2001 case but all 19" rack still are like that   )


----------



## GhostRyder (May 22, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> the case is from 2000 and we still are in the 2000
> and if i flip standing my Compucase S4UT6 the psu is on the top  (woops ... 2001 case but all 19" rack still are like that   )
> View attachment 56850


Retro cases for the win!  This should become the next fad, I would love to find my old tower from like 95 that had the screen displaying 366mhz and put in a different one to show the new clock speeds!

Now i'm intrigued, might have to have some fun and build a system with spare parts.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 22, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> View attachment 56855 As part of my current rig, I got this monitor yesterday, the Asus VG248QE, I bought it because of the reviews plus the specifications are nice, I had a beautiful experience while playing BF4 last night, what you guys can say about this monitor?


It has a 3 year warranty, stereo speakers, HDMI, display port and displays 3d content at 1080p


----------



## Random Murderer (May 22, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> It has a 3 year warranty, stereo speakers, HDMI, display port and displays 3d content at 1080p


Don't forget that it can have G-SYNC added to it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 22, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> I thought you gonna say anything related to how it performs etc, good or bad, technical opinions mostly from who have used it, but not what it says on the box


it is LED backlit, that is good.


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2014)

Kyuuba said:


> I thought you gonna say anything related to how it performs etc, good or bad, technical opinions mostly from who have used it, but not what it says on the box


This is not the thread for such a discussion. Please feel free to start a thread in the proper section to discuss your new monitor.
This thread is for posting pictures of your PC


----------



## Animalpak (May 27, 2014)

Bad quality pics but i want to share my system with you guys.


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2014)

miomol said:


> Here it comes!
> 
> Compare this:
> 
> ...


wow nice, sleeper!!
i got the same idea wanna use old case with new hardware inside


----------



## THE_EGG (May 27, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Bad quality pics but i want to share my system with you guys.


Such a sexy pc! Nice. I love the new 901/904 cases


----------



## JunkBear (May 27, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> wow nice, sleeper!!
> i got the same idea wanna use old case with new hardware inside


 Yeah so if burglars come they wont take time to remove the box...only the screen


----------



## RCoon (May 27, 2014)

Got my msi cooler today. Truly a pain in the ass to install compared to my past corsair h80's and h100's. Looks nice and works silent enough. Replaced the stock fan with a San ace 25mm fan because I didn't have the 38mm screws


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

PC sprung a leak so it's time to readjust a few things.  Here is partially disassembled.







And the block still looks pretty good for using red coolant.


----------



## JunkBear (May 28, 2014)

Why you guys use "computer" coolant instead of thé green one for cars or the GM Dex-Cool?


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Why you guys use "computer" coolant instead of thé green one for cars or the GM Dex-Cool?



Eh, because it's *GREEN*, and I don't own Nvidia cards   No, this is first time using coolant instead of distilled in years, and I wanted to go for a black and red theme; thus the green wouldn't quite sit right.


----------



## JunkBear (May 28, 2014)

I was generally speaking. Why people get scammed by computer coolant instead of real heavy duty coolant? Other than color whats the reason? Just add food coloring to real coolant thats it.


----------



## Arjai (May 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Eh, because it's *GREEN*, and I don't own Nvidia cards   No, this is first time using coolant instead of distilled in years, and I wanted to go for a black and red theme; thus the green wouldn't quite sit right.


Dex Coolant is Red, or pink once it get's old...two years running through an Engine...It changes color to pink-ish.

If you run it through your computer, and it starts to turn Pink? You are one lazy fu*k!!


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 28, 2014)

My gaming rig, dont hate on my fab cable management


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 28, 2014)

NvidiaGamer said:


> My gaming rig, dont hate on my fab cable management



......can't hate on what we can't see..... your second picture malfunctioned


----------



## NvidiaGamer (May 28, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......can't hate on what we can't se..... your second picture malfunctioned



http://gyazo.com/03860f3765674ab5c2aae615dd1a09fd


----------



## Vario (May 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Got my msi cooler today. Truly a pain in the ass to install compared to my past corsair h80's and h100's. Looks nice and works silent enough. Replaced the stock fan with a San ace 25mm fan because I didn't have the 38mm screws


No 38mm ? I am disappointed.  Get those screws!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2014)

ok so i was playing a bit with my workstation: reversing ODD/HDD/FAN cage to improve the airflow on the nForce 2050 chipset... who is quite a scorcher  and testing a cheap thermal compound from GD china, Ebay around 1€ for 1g so i decided to give it a try on the Opterons (you can see the syringe on the desk) >2.0W/m-k i have seen worse deal ...: "Spire Bluefr[W]o[R]st"  2.8W/m-k and 4€ for 0.5g a little test and i will see if i have to go back to my beloved MX-4,  i ran across the TPU wallpaper thread ... well ...

  
i just noticed ... i have a Ubuntu sticker on my rack but i use Win7 64 Pro ... aherm ... woops

and i fiddled with my Razr i panorama pics mode... well not quite the good one  unless my screen and 19" rack are the flexible type ... 1st try : mild fail xD




i wonder why i didn't see the TPU wallpaper thread before xD what you see on the left is my Toshiba Folio 100 (CM10.1 4.2.2) who is reconverted into a monitoring screen since i hate wasting electronics even if the screen is completely cracked from top left to bottom right (barely noticeable tho)


----------



## TheHunter (May 29, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> getting this mofo to replace current 580 stock (sold) atm @ intel 4600, was also the cheapest and just enough €€ after I sold my old 580 ^^
> 
> http://www.zotac.com/products/graph...duct/gtx-780/detail/geforce-gtx-780-oc-2.html
> 
> ...




Ok she has arrived 


boosts to 1084mhz by default, not bad 















getto cable setup


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2014)

The school gave me £40,000, so I bought WQHD 1440p and i5's

Also the room is enormous, has the height and width of two classrooms, and full height windows looking out on nothing but greenery. Truly a gorgeous sight.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The school gave me £40,000, so I bought WQHD 1440p and i5's
> 
> Also the room is enormous, has the height and width of two classrooms, and full height windows looking out on nothing but greenery. Truly a gorgeous sight.


looks totally awesome and cool  (wait those units are Dell SFF? or HP Compaq?)

also stress testing my 2 Opteron 248 while playing BF3 (THANKS ORIGIN!) on the main rig ... well it seems that Chinese TIM is not half bad for the price paid... 46°-48° CPU01 and 49°-51° CPU02 (Prime95 x64 100% load) on super quiet fan profile (Supermicro H8DCE) monitoring the rig on my Tablet (gosh that Trigone monitoring software is good )

i might order some more for the next clean'n repast session if the test conclude on a good point (spread test and corrosion test after the stress test, but they advertise it as non bleeding and non corrosive, altho not non conductive it seems)

ok 1 more debt to clean and i will be able to surf again on the "high end" side of the upgrades ... wooopeee! i can't wait to be back into upgrades and bench mode!


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> wait those units are Dell SFF? or HP Compaq?



Novatech SFF, specifically the specs are:

25 x
i5 4440
Gigabyte B85M-HD3
2 x 4GB CL9 1600Mhz RAM
300W Bronze PSU's
Samsung Evo 250GB SSD
Novatech SFF Chassis with groovy little clip on feet

Plus an extra 25 machines with identical spec, but with i3's in instead, and LG bezel-less 23 inch IPS monitors, but I'm setting up those tomorrow


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Novatech SFF, specifically the specs are:
> 
> 25 x
> i5 4440
> ...


cool really nice setup  the Novatech SFF chassis look like my DC7900, i kinda like that formfactor


----------



## ViperXTR (May 30, 2014)

finally got my hands on the black one (it has eluded me for months >.<) Aerocool Dead Silence (sorry for the crappy night pics)
Won't be able to assemble till next week due to busy schedule >.<


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> finally got my hands on the black one (it has eluded me for months >.<) Aerocool Dead Silence (sorry for the crappy night pics)
> Won't be able to assemble till next week due to busy schedule >.<



Let's be DS bros! I found installing hardware into this thing almost as easy as installing a testbench! The only issue you need be aware of, is if you intend to install your own 230mm fan (I've installed a Bitfenix Spectre 230mm), as you'll need to remove the DVD and 2.5" bay.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 30, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> finally got my hands on the black one (it has eluded me for months >.<) Aerocool Dead Silence (sorry for the crappy night pics)
> Won't be able to assemble till next week due to busy schedule >.<



Wow I have seen very few of that case out there, ive been curious to see one as they look very nice with a nice sleek form.  Cannot wait to see what you build inside it!


----------



## khemist (May 30, 2014)




----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2014)

khemist said:


>


 
DVD drives?


----------



## khemist (May 30, 2014)

Exactly!, hardly ever use my external either.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 31, 2014)

t_ski said:


> DVD drives?


----------



## Vario (May 31, 2014)

Changed up the fans on the heatsink to some 120x38 from 92x32.  Bigger is better, right?
The new fans are 2x the powwaah!


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Changed up the fans on the heatsink to some 120x38 from 92x32.  Bigger is better, right?
> The new fans are 2x the powwaah!



Well DELTA fans ?

Noise is not an issue for you. I admire you ! Really !

Because i hate noise from PC fans.


----------



## Vario (Jun 1, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Well DELTA fans ?
> 
> Noise is not an issue for you. I admire you ! Really !
> 
> Because i hate noise from PC fans.


Nah they are just Koolance 120x38 116cfm 39 db and San Ace 109R1212H1011 102cfm 39db, with the fan controller its a faint whir, but at max its pretty powerful.  The good Deltas are around 250 cfm and 60 db, so these aren't on that level.
I've thought about running ducting but not sure how it could be done without looking like total shit and the temps probably wouldn't change to make it worth it.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Let's be DS bros! I found installing hardware into this thing almost as easy as installing a testbench! The only issue you need be aware of, is if you intend to install your own 230mm fan (I've installed a Bitfenix Spectre 230mm), as you'll need to remove the DVD and 2.5" bay.


Indeed, its the easiest installation ive done so far, tho i ought to think about where to hide the cables, its just a quick install for now and prolly later ill make it look cleaner.
230mm? it can actually fit? i thought 200m was the max :O
One issue i encountered was that the DVD drive is almost hitting the CPU Tower Cooler (YES I STILL USE SOME STINKIN OPTICAL DRIVE >.<)



GhostRyder said:


> Wow I have seen very few of that case out there, ive been curious to see one as they look very nice with a nice sleek form.  Cannot wait to see what you build inside it!


These cases are all over our place but they only sell Red, Gold/Yellow and White. No Black, but a rare seller manage to get his hands on a black one and grabbed it right away an di also got it cheaper than the others.

Ive only installed it quick for now, will prolly rearange it later and warning, terrible quality night pics >.<














STINKIN DVD DRIVE POSES A THREAT













Yes monoblock chair, coz the old platform was not high enough to make the case visible enough, need a new furniture >.<


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 1, 2014)

Plopped some heatsinks on the VRM of my FM2A88M-Extreme4+.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> Indeed, its the easiest installation ive done so far, tho i ought to think about where to hide the cables, its just a quick install for now and prolly later ill make it look cleaner.
> 230mm? it can actually fit? i thought 200m was the max :O
> One issue i encountered was that the DVD drive is almost hitting the CPU Tower Cooler (YES I STILL USE SOME STINKIN OPTICAL DRIVE >.<)
> 
> ...


gaaahhh using a ODD ... pfah ... where is the SCOLD button ... i see only the Thanks button ..... oh well i guess it will do.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 1, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> gaaahhh using a ODD ... pfah ... where is the SCOLD button ... i see only the Thanks button ..... oh well i guess it will do.


LEL
Maybe because i still buy disc games as they are cheaper here vs steam prices, perhaps i should consider getting a compact/slim USB ODD then


----------



## Vario (Jun 1, 2014)

I run an optical drive, come at me bro

then again my case is huge, not like I'm using the bay for anything


----------



## btarunr (Jun 1, 2014)

Mid-2014 update. I chose "$90 + $320" over "$150 + $250."
<<<specs.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 1, 2014)

Ohhh look what we have here.... ODD !!

LOL ! Still installing OS


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 1, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Ohhh look what we have here.... ODD !!
> 
> LOL ! Still installing OS


at last it's pretty much hidden... me i use a USB key now to install my OS's (win 7 ulti without ei.cfg ) 

also incoming... thanks AMD with no additional cost i can start to build this, even by reselling the µATX build (yay upgrades ... or ... )
still have to wait on the pieces but it will be (the CPU and PSU will come a bit later, still hesitating between 8320/8350 or a 9XXX well probably more a 8320)
     
sheesh a reference 290 ... oh well for 190$ (3month of use no bitcoining  ) i can't be picky, and too bad the mobo is blue ... not red ... but at 70$ i can't... whatever ... now the waiting game begin!

so temporarig :
 
yep the old Workstation as a Temporarig


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

This was earlier today while getting everything back together and filling the loop.  Since I've wired it and got it back running, but I don't have any more pics yet.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 5, 2014)

So I just took the TrueAir® Compact Pet Air Purifier
and put its filter and motor into my PC. Now I just need to figure out a way to power it that isn't an eye sore, secure it some more and make sure its safe.

I just figured instead of having it take separate space, why not have it work for my pc and clean the air!

I'll take pics when I think it looks good. Right now all the mess is hidden inside except for the speed switch.


----------



## awesomesauce (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Jun 5, 2014)

awesomesauce said:


> View attachment 57128



Man that silver snake type cable is horrible... Please pass it from behind


----------



## awesomesauce (Jun 5, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Man that silver snake type cable is horrible... Please pass it from behind


i cannot pass it behind, it not enuff long.. it's the audio cable from the asus rog front base. alot people complaint about this. but ya gonna try find a more long 2 plug with. but as u can see it the only cable u see 

ty for the complain :cheers


----------



## manofthem (Jun 5, 2014)

@awesomesauce Awesome hardware cleanly done in a beautiful case!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 5, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> So I just took the TrueAir® Compact Pet Air Purifier
> and put its filter and motor into my PC. Now I just need to figure out a way to power it that isn't an eye sore, secure it some more and make sure its safe.
> 
> I just figured instead of having it take separate space, why not have it work for my pc and clean the air!
> ...


Be careful with this.  Many air cleaners use charged filters, whether that's ionic charges or static charges.  I wouldn't want a staticly charged filter anywhere near my rig.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Be careful with this.  Many air cleaners use charged filters, whether that's ionic charges or static charges.  I wouldn't want a staticly charged filter anywhere near my rig.



Thanks for the concern, I hadn't thought about that. But it isn't near any components. It is at the very front. Unless a statically charged dust particle could cause damage?

This is the filter. http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/air-purifiers-trueair-compact-pet-air-purifier-04384.html 

had to trim it to fit it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2014)

awesomesauce said:


> but as u can see it the only cable u see


indeed  nice job on the cable management  oh well you can name your rig : "ElectroSnake's Terrarium" to go with the cable 

lil' update : Carbide Spec-01/Fractal Design Integra R2 650w (will change if later i go CFX but for now: more than enough)/R9 290/M5A990X R2.0 paid and ordered 
missing RAM/CPU (waiting on restock on the pieces i want   )

one more good news ... it seems the R9 290 ref is compatible with 7970 mounting ... so i take for acquired that my MK-26 will be compatible with it! just need to find some ram/vrm heatsink now


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 5, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Be careful with this.  Many air cleaners use charged filters, whether that's ionic charges or static charges.  I wouldn't want a staticly charged filter anywhere near my rig.





AphexDreamer said:


> Thanks for the concern, I hadn't thought about that. But it isn't near any components. It is at the very front. Unless a statically charged dust particle could cause damage?
> 
> This is the filter. http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/air-purifiers-trueair-compact-pet-air-purifier-04384.html
> 
> had to trim it to fit it.


It's a standard HEPA filter. No issues to be had. You may do better just disassembling it, pulling the filter element out, and using some Delta, San Ace, or PanaFlo fans.


GreiverBlade said:


> lil' update : Carbide Spec-01/Fractal Design *Integra *R2 650w (will change if later i go CFX but for now: more than enough)/R9 290/M5A990X R2.0 paid and ordered
> missing RAM/CPU (waiting on restock on the pieces i want   )


Honda will not be pleased.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Honda will not be pleased.



i was more about "Sir Integra Fairbrook Wingates Hellsing" will not be pleased ... and gosh she often sure looks pissed.





also ... "temporarig" gets in the "backup data" mode in preparation for the new arrival (still ~10days )


----------



## Vario (Jun 5, 2014)

awesomesauce said:


> i cannot pass it behind, it not enuff long.. it's the audio cable from the asus rog front base. alot people complaint about this. but ya gonna try find a more long 2 plug with. but as u can see it the only cable u see
> 
> ty for the complain :cheers


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?46409-ROG-Front-Base-s-AAFP-cable-is-too-short-(


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2014)

overnight delivery is the best! and that Carbide is not bad at all for 50chf ok it lacks some refinement but it's not overpriced 
  
yet i still have to wait around 10-14days to get all...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2014)

have power cables go over the top of the card. It's probably the slight tension from them that is making it sag against the brace.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 8, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> have power cables go over the top of the card. It's probably the slight tension from them that is making it sag against the brace.


It's probs that, and the fact it's 3lbs


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 8, 2014)

Seems like I no longer have an excuse to continue being a fat ass:
















I'm addicted to this "FitDesk", I use it an average of 2 hrs. a day while browsing the net, streaming from netflix or playing my favorite game (gamepad is a must unfortunately ), whoever invented this thing is a genius!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 8, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Seems like I no longer have an excuse to continue being a fat ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC! ive got some extra pounds from not being in the gym much these last months, finish work, eat and play games = me fatty! i should do this also!!

P.S patent/copyright that shit!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 8, 2014)

d1nky said:


> EPIC! ive got some extra pounds from not being in the gym much these last months, finish work, eat and play games = me fatty! i should do this also!!
> 
> P.S patent/copyright that shit!



I feel you, I haven't been to the gym in years and don't go cycling as much as I did before anymore, one of these days I was creating a character for a game called dragon's dogma, and when I was picking the body type my son asked me to pick the one that, - putting it lightly - had the most body mass because he looked more like me, hahahaha! 

After hearing that I was looking for a treadmill or stationary bike when I found this gem:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CM9CBZY/?tag=tec06d-20

I bought it right away, it was love at first sight! And you don't really need a monster of a laptop to play while exercising now that steam can stream your games from your main rig! This here is the solution to the obesity problem in America, imagine burning an average of 500 to 600 calories an hour while you surf the net or game... brilliant!


----------



## Jetster (Jun 8, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Seems like I no longer have an excuse to continue being a fat ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They need to make it interactive with games were you have to pedal to run


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 8, 2014)

Jetster said:


> They need to make it interactive with games were you have to pedal to run



True story: was being chased by gang members in watch_dogs and I realized I was pedalling much faster subconsciously! LMAO


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 8, 2014)

cleaned things up a bit but cables still a mess XD (need to get them sleeves and extension), added moar fans on top, guess not so dead silence anymore... (well its still not audible as the fans on top were silent themselves)


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I feel you, I haven't been to the gym in years and don't go cycling as much as I did before anymore, one of these days I was creating a character for a game called dragon's dogma, and when I was picking the body type my son asked me to pick the one that, - putting it lightly - had the most body mass because he looked more like me, hahahaha!
> 
> After hearing that I was looking for a treadmill or stationary bike when I found this gem:
> 
> ...



Weightlifting is the best way to do it, just 30 mins 4 times a week full body divided between: bench, squat, deadlift, pullups, row, barbell curl, shoulder press.  30 minutes is not a big investment of time either.
You lose more weight than just doing cardio.

Not sure how you can play video games at the same time but weight lifting is like an MMORPG.  You level up when you get stronger.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2014)

got my new vga 
still 7h till i can go home and and install it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2014)

STEP 2.

ok the cable management is a b*tch but since i use only 3 on 4 HDD slot i can hide the extra cable under them.
  
4 days remaining till the ordering the rest

also ... i received a M5A99X Evo in a M5A99X Evo R2.0 box ... duh!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 11, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> These cases are all over our place but they only sell Red, Gold/Yellow and White. No Black, but a rare seller manage to get his hands on a black one and grabbed it right away an di also got it cheaper than the others.


Actually that was what I was referencing sorry if I was vague >_<, I had actually only seen the white around to be honest.  I did not even know there was a Gold/Yellow one.



GreiverBlade said:


> STEP 2.
> 
> ok the cable management is a b*tch but since i use only 3 on 4 HDD slot i can hide the extra cable under them.
> View attachment 57256 View attachment 57257 View attachment 57258
> ...


LOL really, thats odd...

Still looks good right now!



15th Warlock said:


> Seems like I no longer have an excuse to continue being a fat ass:
> I'm addicted to this "FitDesk", I use it an average of 2 hrs. a day while browsing the net, streaming from netflix or playing my favorite game (gamepad is a must unfortunately ), whoever invented this thing is a genius!



Glad to know im not the only one that does this .  Just swap out for a treadmill and you have what I try to do each day!



ViperXTR said:


> cleaned things up a bit but cables still a mess XD (need to get them sleeves and extension), added moar fans on top, guess not so dead silence anymore... (well its still not audible as the fans on top were silent themselves)



Wow, that case and system looks really good, I like this case better now than the bitfenix prodigy just seeing someone else make a machine in it.   Might have to use one in a steam box build or the likes!


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 12, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I feel you, I haven't been to the gym in years and don't go cycling as much as I did before anymore, one of these days I was creating a character for a game called dragon's dogma, and when I was picking the body type my son asked me to pick the one that, - putting it lightly - had the most body mass because he looked more like me, hahahaha!
> 
> After hearing that I was looking for a treadmill or stationary bike when I found this gem:
> 
> ...



Oh, man your son fat shamed you.
It's great your finding a way to exercise.  Keep up the great attitude you have about it.



15th Warlock said:


> True story: was being chased by gang members in watch_dogs and I realized I was pedalling much faster subconsciously! LMAO



Being close to 4th of July, have your son pop firecrackers during your gang chase scene to simulate gun fire so your intensity goes up further.



Vario said:


> Weightlifting is the best way to do it, just 30 mins 4 times a week full body divided between: bench, squat, deadlift, pullups, row, barbell curl, shoulder press.  30 minutes is not a big investment of time either.
> You lose more weight than just doing cardio.
> 
> Not sure how you can play video games at the same time but weight lifting is like an MMORPG.  You level up when you get stronger.



^Any thing with weight is good. The only draw back is its isolated but balancing it out with cardio makes it a complete workout.  Doesn't even have to be heavy, you can start as low as 30% of 1RM and build your way up with a rep scheme and stay with in a safe limit.  I stay with-in 75%-85% of my 1RM for the given weight movement.

The older you get the more you have to do to retain what you have and build on it.  Don't over do it either. Its a process you'll need your rest days.

Making it a fun habit is key.  If you dread it you will find an excuse.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 12, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Oh, man your son fat shamed you.
> It's great your finding a way to exercise.  Keep up the great attitude you have about it.
> Being close to 4th of July, have your son pop firecrackers during your gang chase scene to simulate gun fire so your intensity goes up further



I know, it's a good thing he did, I want to be around so I can watch him grow up! You know what they say, kids always say the damnedest things , I been using everyday, cycling an average of 20 miles and burning about 1300 calories! That's a great idea but I don't know if I want that much intensity in my workout though! LMAO 



GhostRyder said:


> Glad to know im not the only one that does this .  Just swap out for a treadmill and you have what I try to do every day!



Awesome! post pics of your workout/PC rig setup!, the nice thing about this bike is that I can even type while cycling, I'm typing this from it right now! I hope they become more popular and schools around the nation start using solutions like yours and the FitDesk


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

miomol said:


> I have ASUS M5A97 R2.0 mobo. It's great but UEFI pisses me off. I can't navigate in BIOS with keyboard like good, old Award or Phoenix BIOS and install Arch Linux. Screw you, UEFI.


well i get used quick to UEFI even if i switched from a ASRock 970 Ex3 to a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and a ASUS Rampage III extreme then a ASRock Z77 Ex4 then ASRock FM2A88X EX4+ and now this  both kind of BIOS pose no prolem at all once i get my hands on it (no manual FTW!)

step 2.5 
ok so i received the 290 what can i do i still miss the CPU and RAM ... hum well ... X16 1.1  is like a X8 2.0 so it should be fine xD
 

a bit ghetto since the cable of my GX Lite 600 is kinda ... hum ... shortened


RAM heatsink also received look shiny now 
 

some Fan install for the Spec-01 until i can decide which fans i will take later
front Fractal R2 silent 140mm and a Noiseblocker Blacksilent 140 (will take a 2nd R2 later)
top and rear the bundled corsair 120mm red and 2 CM 120 will be noisy but it's a temporary issue
  

last thought ... i think taking a 6300 over a 8320 would also be a good idea, for me it's 40chf cheaper and the money spared could also be re invested in better fans or something else for the build... after reading and reviewing bench and results of 6300 vs 8320 the difference is not so big and 95w vs 125w is also good


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i get used quick to UEFI even if i switched from a ASRock 970 Ex3 to a ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and a ASUS Rampage III extreme then a ASRock Z77 Ex4 then ASRock FM2A88X EX4+ and now this  both kind of BIOS pose not prolem at all once i get my hands on it (no manual FTW!)



That system is beyond blinged out, a dual socket system with ECC gold RAM and an R9 290!  You should do a color scheme revolving around gold like that Ram Heatsink!



15th Warlock said:


> Awesome! post pics of your workout/PC rig setup!, the nice thing about this bike is that I can even type while cycling, I'm typing this from it right now! I hope they become more popular and schools around the nation start using solutions like yours and the FitDesk


Sure thing, I do it with my MSI GT70, a wireless mouse with a extension pad and play normally a game of League or the likes.  Ill show a pic once I get back in town, its pretty ghetto looking honestly the way I have it setup and  its funny to see me playing on it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

you should see that post to laugh more than Skydiver run.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-96#post-3122091
and 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-96#post-3122231

i can't wait to get the rest xD its bloody awesome like that but a new build is something ecstatic even if it's a "dead" AM3+ setup


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you should see that post to laugh more than Skydiver run.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-96#post-3122091
> and
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-96#post-3122231
> ...


LOL NIOCE, btw might wanna just go into settings and bump the fan speed to 60-65% max.  On my PowerColor R9 290X cards before I put them under blocks I stress tested each one for a couple of hours and bumping the fan speed up to 60 kept it well below the threshold and 65 was at highest 82 for me!

Well, AM3+ may make a rise from the grave yet .  

I did my system on the AM3+ platform just because I wanted to keep my normal tradition going, it is still a good platform to me .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> LOL NIOCE, btw might wanna just go into settings and bump the fan speed to 60-65% max.  On my PowerColor R9 290X cards before I put them under blocks I stress tested each one for a couple of hours and bumping the fan speed up to 60 kept it well below the threshold and 65 was at highest 82 for me!
> 
> Well, AM3+ may make a rise from the grave yet .
> 
> I did my system on the AM3+ platform just because I wanted to keep my normal tradition going, it is still a good platform to me .



well your AM3+ setup is indeed a "No life King" i think you appreciated my "Integra" joke a few post above 

edit: that post  
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1051#post-3118507


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well your AM3+ setup is indeed a "No life King" i think you appreciated my "Integra" joke a few post above
> 
> edit: that post
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1051#post-3118507


Well being an Anime fan I enjoy any good joke involving anime.  I also enjoy your Deadman Wonderland Profile pic of Shiro .

My setup is what I like to Call Alucard (Thats its literal name) hence the red theme with red liquid flowing through it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 12, 2014)

miomol said:


> Unfortunately, anime is only a incroduction to manga. If you enjoy anime, watch manga after anime.


Watch Manga?  Hmmm, I always just chose to read manga but I guess I was doing it wrong   But do not fret as I read manga all the time!

As far as builds go, I normally decide before hand what the theme will be and go from there.  Hellsing was this computers theme this go round I built and next who knows.  With that Gold Griever, you could do a DBZ theme


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

miomol said:


> Unfortunately, anime is only a incroduction to manga. If you enjoy anime, watch manga after anime.


well that's the case with most anime and manga i read ... except when i discovered Hellsing Ultimate ... quite the good way to go ... after a disastrous Anime adaptation xD

and to not stroll off topic too much :
poll aftermarket cooler

1. MK-26 2x120/140
2. Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV
3. Arctic Accelero Hybrid II
4. Gelid Icyvision

(keeping in mind that i already have a MK-26 but i would need to re buy new RAM VRM heatsinks)

ahah ... Kakarot SSJ3? buhahahaha i need a 2nd 290 ... maybe a sapphire Tri-X black and yellow mouarf


GhostRyder said:


> With that Gold Griever, you could do a DBZ theme



@GhostRyder  also if you want to laugh my next build would have been named Red Fury(Red Man/Wretched egg) if i had a deal on a red/black MB like the ASRock 990FX killer .... but i ended with a blue one xD


----------



## Vario (Jun 12, 2014)

26 if it fits


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> 26 if it fits


well that's my idea but the Carbide Specs 01 is not too wide ... i tested and i think it will barely fit ... now i need to find a etailer with reliable heatsink for RAM/VRM with thermal tape or maybe Arctic silver thermal adhesive compound i rather not use the 2nd because if one day i jump on the Watercooling FC plate train i would like to remove the HS without ripping off the RAM/VRM


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 12, 2014)

So got my AM1H-ITX a box to keep it nice and cosy. 

And then I bought some Mushkin memory to replace the temporary Avexir sticks.

Thinking Case and HDD are going to be next on the list.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 13, 2014)

Mind boggling... 

EDIT: thats my 840 EVO with RAPID turned on.


----------



## Vario (Jun 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well that's my idea but the Carbide Specs 01 is not too wide ... i tested and i think it will barely fit ... now i need to find a etailer with reliable heatsink for RAM/VRM with thermal tape or maybe Arctic silver thermal adhesive compound i rather not use the 2nd because if one day i jump on the Watercooling FC plate train i would like to remove the HS without ripping off the RAM/VRM


You could always cut the panel and add a "cowl" (like a muscle car hood).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2014)

here goes




lil bonus : my view when i assemble a PC


little by little:
RAM in place i feel weird to run Single Channel but hey! it's only for 4 weeks (well 3 weeks and a half more or less)  and those Kingston Fury doesn't look bad (for a budget low CL type)

delivery notification... YAY... stay tuned for final step!

DW-Shiro:


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2014)

do cleaning the case and the fans
and i must Disassemble everything
Disassemble is easy but put it back is slow and painful.
and those cables 
:: and sorry for the ghetto cables


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2014)

Working on a little bad boy.  Going for an mATX build this time, fitted with a 4790 and MSI H97M.  No CPU cooler or GPU yet, but that'll come

















Still working on it now, but I'll get more pics when it's all done and pretty!


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 26, 2014)

Got a SilverStone ML06 for my mini-ITX machine, which has now been dubbed the "Shoe Box". Only needing SSD and HDD now. Still not sure which one first.









The cardboard in it is intended as a platform for a 3,5 inch drive.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 26, 2014)

ssd for OS, hdd for data? get the SSD, 60 GB only. I like that case, good choice.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2014)

Flash kinda makes it blurry. *BUT LOOK AT ALL THE CABLES!*


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 26, 2014)

I keep holding back on the SSD because I always hope for something new to happen. And HDD is for that plus backup. Planning to make it a HTPC, but for now I don't really have a role for it. XP Also added another fan when I bought the case.


----------



## Norton (Jun 26, 2014)

My turn 





Refresh of my i3-2100 rig

I know....picture quality sucks


----------



## ypoora1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Beware of Tech Nut!


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

Some may call this madness...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Some may call this madness...



That is the sparta of all exhaust fans.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Some may call this madness...


Jeez, one heck of a wind tunnel.  No heat inside your case!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Some may call this madness...


does it fly well? hows the take off noise?  (joke joke)


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

hah it works better with just one fan on the rear panel, but switching my rear spacer from 25 to 38mm made a big difference, made the phtc12dx more of a push pull
I think it flows better with the single based on my very unscientific hand in the airstream test metric.

So now I am running just the single 38 +25 spacer on the front of the phanteks and the single 38+38 spacer on the rear exhaust of case.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 1, 2014)

Vario said:


> Some may call this madness...


I think you may need to change that 'some' to 'most' haha.

Amazing stuff, I don't know how you can put up with the noise though!


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I think you may need to change that 'some' to 'most' haha.
> 
> Amazing stuff, I don't know how you can put up with the noise though!


fan controller 
edit: yeah the extra 13mm on the rear fan (bringing it closer to the phanteks) helped with a couple degrees!

Prime 95 max temp 72 now for 4.5 ghz 1.24v

Optimally I'd cut a hole in the back of the case and just run push pull straight out the back


----------



## R00kie (Jul 1, 2014)

Decided to replace my SP120L's on my H100i with these bad boys. 









Looks pretty amazing in my opinion 





Plus added some lights at the bottom for extra bling.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> fan controller
> edit: yeah the extra 13mm on the rear fan (bringing it closer to the phanteks) helped with a couple degrees!
> 
> Prime 95 max temp 72 now for 4.5 ghz 1.24v
> ...


ON AIR COOLING?!?!!!! wow not bad at all. Very nice. Is that with the fans on max or at a bearable noise level?


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> ON AIR COOLING?!?!!!! wow not bad at all. Very nice. Is that with the fans on max or at a bearable noise level?


Bearable noise lol
its a good chip, my cooling system isn't adequate for its full potential.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought some plasti-dip or rather the h0b0 equivalent because of being $10 cheaper. Anyway, I plasti-dipped the plastic parts of the front and top grills on my Air 540;

I found it difficult to get a smooth finish because the paint kept running down the sides because of the diagonal edges on each column. But I'm pretty happy with the result!

Removed mesh from plastic;




Taped up the case badge as I didn't want to bend it trying to pry it off and here is the first coat;




5 coats later and here is the finished product;


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I bought some plasti-dip or rather the h0b0 equivalent because of being $10 cheaper. Anyway, I plasti-dipped the plastic parts of the front and top grills on my Air 540;
> 
> I found it difficult to get a smooth finish because the paint kept running down the sides because of the diagonal edges on each column. But I'm pretty happy with the result!
> 
> ...



Looks very nice.  Did you just do the grill? If so the color match looks pretty decent.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> Looks very nice.  Did you just do the grill? If so the color match looks pretty decent.


Thanks yeh just the plastic part of the grill - front and top. I was actually surprised at how closely matched the colour was. The texture/finish is almost a match too. I was trying to get the look of the Air 240 on my Air 540.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 3, 2014)

my rig setup atm


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2014)

arnoo1 said:


> my rig setup atm


yaaayyy another Logitech X530 user (those are X530 Right?)


----------



## Vario (Jul 3, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> yaaayyy another Logitech X530 user (those are X530 Right?)


"old school" speakers lol I had those back in the day .. in 2004 IIRC lol
cheap and they sounded just great for tang ban drivers in small plastic housings...  The damn speaker with the knob was such a PITA because the cable was so short.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 4, 2014)

New apartment. New corner.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 5, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> yaaayyy another Logitech X530 user (those are X530 Right?)


yup still going strong, someday i will upgrade them


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 5, 2014)

ViperXTR said:


> cleaned things up a bit but cables still a mess XD (need to get them sleeves and extension), added moar fans on top, guess not so dead silence anymore... (well its still not audible as the fans on top were silent themselves)




I like this,.....it's clean looking.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 5, 2014)

arnoo1 said:


> yup still going strong, someday i will upgrade them


no matter what others say about them, for the price you pay they sound good as they do, plastic maybe but not cheap plastic, ok the sub is wooden tho   (for using on a Realtek ALC no need to pay for more (or a SB Audigy FX as i have  )


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 5, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> Decided to replace my SP120L's on my H100i with these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always wondered about the actual noise rating on those things since they debut in their PR. are they any good?


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 5, 2014)

Those AeroCool fans have good specs.

I used Enermax TB Silence fans on my latest build. (two 120mm)


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 5, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I bought some plasti-dip or rather the h0b0 equivalent because of being $10 cheaper. Anyway, I plasti-dipped the plastic parts of the front and top grills on my Air 540;
> 
> I found it difficult to get a smooth finish because the paint kept running down the sides because of the diagonal edges on each column. But I'm pretty happy with the result!
> 
> ...


Really like the color choices you have done.  That 540 mixed white and black with that slick silver fan controller and the blue LEDs on both is just fantastic!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 5, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Really like the color choices you have done.  That 540 mixed white and black with that slick silver fan controller and the blue LEDs on both is just fantastic!



That 540 really does look good.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 5, 2014)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Always wondered about the actual noise rating on those things since they debut in their PR. are they any good?


They are bloody amazing! i cant hear them at all, they are even quieter than my case fans.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 8, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Those AeroCool fans have good specs.
> 
> I used Enermax TB Silence fans on my latest build. (two 120mm)


TBH i have two enermax TB fans on my build front and rear and they're a bit loud for my liking but i had to have the white led's on them to light up my case. im actually thinking of just replacing them with a couple more NB multiframes putting in a cathode and calling it done


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 8, 2014)

Arrakis+9 said:


> TBH i have two enermax TB fans on my build front and rear and they're a bit loud for my liking but i had to have the white led's on them to light up my case. im actually thinking of just replacing them with a couple more NB multiframes putting in a cathode and calling it done



I like mine. I have 120mm and 140mm Enermax fans in a few of my builds.

This case has smoked glass side panels and it's pretty quiet with the two 120mm TB Silence fans in it. The GTX-680 isn't too loud in there either. No LEDs in it yet. Maybe later on.

I have to admit that I like the way the TB Silence fans look with this case. It's a match.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks,..........


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2014)

sooo i said i hate corsair and specially their AIO ... but what do i do when i get a free H60 (v2) from my local retailer when i buy a ASUS Fonepad 7 (K00Z) as a fidelity gift ... well i prefer the Seidon 120v because it is 53chf instead of 79.80chf for the H60v2 but "free" is cheaper than 53chf, right? (ok i have to admit i prefer the tubing of the corsairs ... refresh and i serie ... ) well i guess i will install it later.

a pics to make you wait patiently until i decide what to do ... (i wonder if on the 2 top fan i could do: back one intake above the H60 SP120, front one exhaust above the RAM slot without getting too much interference in the airflow ... )
 
sheesh the Fonepad camera is ... duh ok no flash and 5mPix instead of the bloody good one i had with my Razr i ...  i guess it's time to take out the Canon SX100iS again


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> sooo i said i hate corsair and specially their AIO ... but what do i do when i get a free H60 (v2)


sell it. buy seidon and for rest of the money drink beer


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> sell it. buy seidon and for rest of the money drink beer


good idea... if all my retailer weren't out of stock of the 120v  i have to say the mounting of the Seidon is a bit better than the 2 hook of the H60 but eh... still better than a Katana 4 (tho i will re use the 4 short screws of my previous 120v to fix the rad to the case, now that i am checking the case i see Corsair said the Carbide Spec-01 is compatible with the H60 but the top screw for closing the front door is damn right on the top of the rad, i need shorter screw otherwise it will scratch the top cover )


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 10, 2014)

I have an H60 cooling an i7-2600K. I put two Cougar Vortex PWM fans on it. (push/pull)
It's been on there for a while, works great.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> good idea... if all my retailer weren't out of stock of the 120v  i have to say the mounting of the Seidon is a bit better than the 2 hook of the H60 but eh... still better than a Katana 4 (tho i will re use the 4 short screws of my previous 120v to fix the rad to the case, now that i am checking the case i see Corsair said the Carbide Spec-01 is compatible with the H60 but the top screw for closing the front door is damn right on the top of the rad, i need shorter screw otherwise it will scratch the top cover )


They are not that bad, I mean personally I have had one go bad out of 5 but that was a DOA.  So I would give it a whirl, or sell it and buy exactly what you want.  They do not give me much clocking room but they are pretty quiet with a gentle overclock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> They are not that bad, I mean personally I have had one go bad out of 5 but that was a DOA.  So I would give it a whirl, or sell it and buy exactly what you want.  They do not give me much clocking room but they are pretty quiet with a gentle overclock.


what i hate is their price ... i mean c'mon Corsair ... 26.80chf more for a H60 v2 over a Seidon 120v and no gimmick to justify the premium? at last a H100i has some little trick to win over a Seidon 240L (but not over a Nepton 280L who cost exactly the same price where i am ... but not fitting in my case, meh i plan to get a C70 Arctic White since my build is named DW-Shiro and as "shiro" in japanese means white  but not before the 2nd week of august, the carbide will replace my NZXT Nemesis for housing my retro AXP build) in the end you can say it's the "you get a free H60 v2 if you buy for over 100chf goods from our shop today as a fidelity gift" who overruled my hate 

i had a H60 (v1) pump failed but it was a 2nd hand and i pretty much suspect the previous owner for the failure, and a H70 who never failed, failure with corsair (pump tubing and such) are kinda situation dependent (low ambient humidity and high temp made the tubing of a H100i from a friend crack a little on both ends.)

pics will follow once i find back my Canon ...  here goes: (as you can see if fitting the fan on the case before the rad : i would have to remove one of the top fans ... and nope no way i would do that.)
 


also i re routed some cables (the HD audio for example, yep i use a Audigy FX because that 990X Evo had a broken integrated ALC892, mainly why i got it for cheap)


and general look pics i think the in/out top fans are not too disruptive


edit, idea: will a CM Jetflo 120 white led be a good replacement for a SP120 plain grey ... yuck ...

eeeeeehh? i think i have to redo the pics ... too blurry ... i wonder why ... i guess i shake too much 

edit repetitam, idle 30°


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the thick tubing on that AIO.
Nice looking system,.........


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> edit, idea: will a CM Jetflo 120 white led be a good replacement for a SP120 plain grey ... yuck ...


only if you are ok with noise.
i got 2 red led recently for side panel of my case and i am disappointed with they noise lvls. even at 1200rpm i bаrely can hear my windforce@70deg
if you prefer silence i would recommend you sickleflow but they dont have white led


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2014)

My rig before i killed my 3770k with LN2 (randomly went), got a 2700k, bricked the bios chip bad, bent 2 pins and well out of pocket now!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> only if you are ok with noise.
> i got 2 red led recently for side panel of my case and i am disappointed with they noise lvls. even at 1200rpm i bаrely can hear my windforce@70deg
> if you prefer silence i would recommend you sickleflow but they dont have white led


i am ok with noise  my 290 stick at 65% fan and the SP120 on the H60 is at 2k rpm so i guess the Jetflo will do  i want a white led fan and corsair only do AF in led model (unless i decide to use the IFX-14 with a Silverstone SST-FHP141 140x140x38 in the middle ... 260m3/h ftw? once i get the C70 since the Spec-01 can barely close the door with the IFX-14 ) or ... i can dual Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k rpm 43dBa... aherm ... wrong idea i guess


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 10, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i am ok with noise  my 290 stick at 65% fan and the SP120 on the H60 is at 2k rpm so i guess the Jetflo will do  i want a white led fan and corsair only do AF in led model (unless i decide to use the IFX-14 with a Silverstone SST-FHP141 140x140x38 in the middle ... 260m3/h ftw? once i get the C70 since the Spec-01 can barely close the door with the IFX-14 ) or ... i can dual Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k rpm 43dBa... aherm ... wrong idea i guess


Jetflo fans are nice, I actually wish I had grabbed them over my sickleflow fans for the extra power when I need it.  Not that the sickleflow fans I have are bad, just wish they were a bit more powerful (I think the LED's are the best part of the sickleflow fans at least to me).

I finally sold off some old parts and junk so ive got something for myself coming in the mail in the next couple of days


----------



## Vario (Jul 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> My rig before i killed my 3770k with LN2 (randomly went), got a 2700k, bricked the bios chip bad, bent 2 pins and well out of pocket now!


RIP 3770k, it seemed like a good chip too.  Did you get any good speeds out of it?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2014)

was benching around 6.8ghz but ram not maxed out. crashed then never came back. i was pissed as i didnt save any screenshots because i wanted a better one each time.

should have a new chip coming soon.


----------



## Vario (Jul 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> was benching around 6.8ghz but ram not maxed out. crashed then never came back. i was pissed as i didnt save any screenshots because i wanted a better one each time.
> 
> should have a new chip coming soon.


Damnit I just saw that you got 6.8 thats insane gj.  Hopefully your 2700k is good.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 10, 2014)

Vario said:


> Damnit I just saw that you got 6.8 thats insane gj.  Hopefully your 2700k is good.



CB of around -110*c which is lovely but doesnt have a multi higher than 35?!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2014)

part of a PC and couple of the year, i hereby present you:

 
i bought a second pair of Energizer Lithium because after 2month and a half i thought the one i had in my G602 was about to run out... only to notice this:
 
2month and a half of use and the LGS still show 5/5 bar?  dahell?


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 11, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> View attachment 57640
> 2month and a half of use and the LGS still show 5/5 bar?  dahell?


Where on Earth do you get those backgrounds like that?

Second, yeah they have good battery life with high quality batteries in general.  I did not think that much but many now claim you can run for 6 months on a "Normal" battery.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Where on Earth do you get those backgrounds like that?
> 
> Second, yeah they have good battery life with high quality batteries in general.  I did not think that much but many now claim you can run for 6 months on a "Normal" battery.


for the 1st question : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-wallpapers.174128/ by the great @Rezasam1

as for the second statement ... well those lithium AA battery are godlike for a G602 plus they are a bit lighter than normal AA it feels like using the mouse with only one Alk (endu mode logitech list 1440hrs which is 2month 24/24 7/7 with normal and i mix endu and perf mode ) and i have a M705 Marathon from logitech ... 3yrs and 4month with 2 normal AA but it's a plain office wireless mouse 

update : ordered a CM JetFlo 120 white led  shipping confirmed delivery expected monday


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 12, 2014)

CPU testing can finally begin after some dead G.SKILL Ripjaws RAM sticks were identified as source of my POST issues.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 12, 2014)

I like that MPower Board.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought a Noctua u9b-se2 for my colleague's pc as it kept going up into the 90c range. I thought I'd test it out in my PC before installing it next week for them. WOW I am impressed with it. I think my speculation about my old Antec 620 AIO starting to die may have been right as this noctua cooler is 10 - 15c cooler at load and about 5c cooler at idle along with being quieter! Amazing stuff for this 92mm air cooler. I've decided to keep it for myself and will buy another one for my colleague. Super impressed.

It does look a little small in here but it means I can access everything nearly as easily as when I had the AIO cooler.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool looking system. I like the Noctua, the Cougar fan, and ~really~ like the 780s.


----------



## Velict (Jul 13, 2014)

my computer  

F16 test station


----------



## RCoon (Jul 13, 2014)

Just installed some new PC security under my desk. He's farted 7 times already.


----------



## craigo (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey eggman, I bought one of those coolers for my AMD machine. everybody told me i paid to much..blah blah..Fans are ugly.get a coolermaster hyper212, blah blah.. I clench my fists, look them square in the eyes and scream " I F*#KING LOVE OWLS"
Phone pic... bored.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 13, 2014)

@RCoon:~~ My Lhasa Apso farts up a storm. (silent, but deadly) I wouldn't know what to do without her though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2014)

JetFlo received and mounted (man the build of that fan is on some other level than anything i had till now ... )
  
2.2k rpm reasonably loud (aka no that much) 1k rpm on idle barely noticeable (aka... whatever ... )


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 14, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> JetFlo received and mounted (man the build of that fan is on some other level than anything i had till now ... )
> View attachment 57704 View attachment 57705
> 2.2k rpm reasonably loud (aka no that much) 1k rpm on idle barely noticeable (aka... whatever ... )


you need to go to doctor.
at 1200 i can hear em even that i am with headphones and game sound is quite loud (cant hear wife but can hear fans!)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> you need to go to doctor.
> at 1200 i can hear em even that i am with headphones and game sound is quite loud (cant hear wife but can hear fans!)


nope i don't and without headphones. i mean i can hear them but it's more than bearable (1.1/1.2)

using Q-Fan preset but i will put them on permanent 2k soon


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 14, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope i don't and without headphones. i mean i can hear them but it's more than bearable (1.1/1.2)
> 
> using Q-Fan preset but i will put them on permanent 2k soon


masochist


----------



## Vario (Jul 14, 2014)

Mmm summer temps wooot
25*C ambient
Prime95


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 14, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope i don't and without headphones. i mean i can hear them but it's more than bearable (1.1/1.2)
> 
> using Q-Fan preset but i will put them on permanent 2k soon


Yum, welcome to the 2k fan club  (I keep mine at 2k on my top radiator under load using a fan controller).

I love the white LED, kinda been wanting to do some black and white for my next build (But even after my next upgrade I still have awhile off before I do something new).


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 16, 2014)

With an FX8350, 16 GB DDR3-1333, and a GTX 660 Ti DC2+Quadro FX1800 gaming/light workstation rig, will a Corsair CX750M be sufficient to add another 660 Ti along the line? Just wondering if i didn't manage to buy exactly the wrong PSU for me future plans.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 16, 2014)

Well here's my new toy added to my rig :
 
Asus PB287Q monitor.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 16, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> With an FX8350, 16 GB DDR3-1333, and a GTX 660 Ti DC2+Quadro FX1800 gaming/light workstation rig, will a Corsair CX750M be sufficient to add another 660 Ti along the line? Just wondering if i didn't manage to buy exactly the wrong PSU for me future plans.



I'm using a 750W Rosewill PSU for two R9-280X OC cards in crossfire in an i7-2600K box.

I also have a Rosewill 750W PSU in a FX-8350 system with two GTX-570s in SLI,..............................................so 750 should do for you.



GhostRyder said:


> Well here's my new toy added to my rig :
> View attachment 57752
> Asus PB287Q monitor.



Damn nice screen.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 16, 2014)

Just put together the i5-4670K and the MSI G45 Gaming Z87. I used a SilverStone Tundra TD02 to cool the CPU. (covered the ugly white hoses with slightly better red wire mold)
It's in a Rosewill BlackHawk Ultra Case with 16GB of DDR3-2133 Mushkin Redline RAM and a 1000W AZZA Titan PSU.
I'm using a pair of EVGA GTX-680s in SLI.

I haven't booted it yet.






There are four 140mm Fans in the front and center of the case, four 120mm fans on the CPU cooler, and one 140mm fan on the rear. The side panel has a 200mm fan that blows at the GPUs.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 18, 2014)

Something new to play with....... TEST FITTING!!!!!




node 304 , seasonic 650, Asrock  z97e  itx ac h80i,  4 ssds 2 hdds will utilise that m2 sata and stata express for drive consolidation.......when they are available.....and on sale.




Waiting on cpu 4790k and gpu gtx 770...... wanted to go  r9-290 but temps were just plain no......



cable management........ ha ha ha yeah right......this is gonna be interesting.........


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 18, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> Something new to play with....... TEST FITTING!!!!!
> View attachment 57771
> 
> node 304 , seasonic 650, Asrock  z97e  itx ac h80i,  4 ssds 2 hdds will utilise that m2 sata and stata express for drive consolidation.......when they are available.....and on sale.
> ...



Off to a good start. I like that case, (and the rest of it too)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 18, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> New apartment. New corner.



I like the red and white and black theme, and how you have different color cables for the parts. Been thinking about doing that to mine when i get single braided extensions.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> Something new to play with....... TEST FITTING!!!!!
> View attachment 57771
> 
> node 304 , seasonic 650, Asrock  z97e  itx ac h80i,  4 ssds 2 hdds will utilise that m2 sata and stata express for drive consolidation.......when they are available.....and on sale.
> ...


tight fit you said? interesting cable management you said?  are you using a modular/semi modular PSU? if yes : you are cheating 

that remember me my old Node mITX build 
     
man i need to redo one of these ... someday ...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> tight fit you said? interesting cable management you said?  are you using a modular/semi modular PSU? if yes : you are cheating
> 
> that remember me my old Node mITX build
> View attachment 57785 View attachment 57786 View attachment 57787 View attachment 57784 View attachment 57783
> man i need to redo one of these ... someday ...



Seeing someone else with an XFX DD makes me shudder. I feel sorry for the people who invested, me having done so 3 times. Worst GPU's I've ever owned


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Seeing someone else with an XFX DD makes me shudder. I feel sorry for the people who invested, me having done so 3 times. Worst GPU's I've ever owned


IKR.... i don't own it anymore


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2014)

Not mine, my sister's. The case is terribly small, with next to no options of cable management, but I still feel I did okay


----------



## Vario (Jul 19, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Seeing someone else with an XFX DD makes me shudder. I feel sorry for the people who invested, me having done so 3 times. Worst GPU's I've ever owned


my 7850 DD works perfectly.  Repasted it and it runs very very cool too.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 22, 2014)

craigo said:


> Hey eggman, I bought one of those coolers for my AMD machine. everybody told me i paid to much..blah blah..Fans are ugly.get a coolermaster hyper212, blah blah.. I clench my fists, look them square in the eyes and scream " I F*#KING LOVE OWLS"
> Phone pic... bored.


This is true the fans are fugly, but I don't think it looks all that bad really. Yeh it is pricey for the performance but originally I was after a short heatsink that didn't take up much room on the mobo so it would remain easy to operate on for my colleague's PC which has next to no clearance, barely enough for the u9b. If I were to buy another heatsink, that Cryorig R1 Universal or Be Quiet Dark Rock (Pro) 3 would be my choice but hey, I'm happy with it so why change  Also the build quality, packaging and materials are seriously amazing on Noctua's stuff so can't complain.


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 23, 2014)

Swapped the processor in my desktop with a QX6700 over the Q6600. Have it running at 3.2 GHz stable, had it at 3.46 stable before I put the other 2 gig stick back in; overclocking doesn't mix well with mix-n-match ram. I do still hate how Antec decided to put the PSU cable runs in the center rather than against the the right side but I'm too lazy to cut a new hole.

I did find out that my surprisingly decent cheap nSpire PSU shares the same internals with the Thermaltake W0163RU power supply except the fan. Both are OEMed by CWT and both have the same components on the board except mine has a Rubycon main cap and the only picture I can find of the Thermaltake has a Hitachi.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like my old Antec P80 brings back memory's


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 23, 2014)

Lovely new Asus ROG stuff... still waiting for AX1500i + sleeved cables kit and 750D from Corsair


----------



## d1nky (Jul 23, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Lovely new Asus ROG stuff... still waiting for AX1500i + sleeved cables kit and 750D from Corsair





do want! definitely my next new build. VII formula/4790k and 290x with doms!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 25, 2014)

I like it so much I am selling my own LGA 2011 stuff and keeping these. Free 4790K + MVIIF vs. 500 euro in 3930K + RIVF? Not so hard call.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I like it so much I am *selling my own LGA 2011 stuff* and keeping these. Free 4790K + MVIIF vs. 500 euro in 3930K + RIVF? Not so hard call.



......doing the same in preparation for 2011-3...or whatever they're calling it....... wifey got rig in my system specs and i'm building a haswell refresh to hold me over........  such fun times........and  an Awesome build you got there


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I like it so much I am selling my own LGA 2011 stuff and keeping these. Free 4790K + MVIIF vs. 500 euro in 3930K + RIVF? Not so hard call.


For Free??????????????????  Lucky dog!!!

Nice system, very very clean cut!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 25, 2014)

@Compgeke - I remember when I had a cherry picked Q6600 GO that did 3.9Ghz.....In 2009 it was friggin awesome


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I like it so much I am selling my own LGA 2011 stuff and keeping these. Free 4790K + MVIIF vs. 500 euro in 3930K + RIVF? Not so hard call.




Sexy as fuck!

Now you need to put the CPU and that Kingpin on water cooling.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Now you need to put the CPU and that Kingpin on water cooling.



I change hardware more often than socks.
It literally wouldn't even get wet before I would have to drain the loop! Kingpin is one mad overclocker even with stock cooler. Was benching for a moment at 1400 MHz GPU. On air. Currently stock cooling first on HWBOT Fire Strike. 

Well hello there Mr. Haswell-E...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 26, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> I change hardware more often than socks.
> It literally wouldn't even get wet before I would have to drain the loop! Kingpin is one mad overclocker even with stock cooler. Was benching for a moment at 1400 MHz GPU. On air. Currently stock cooling first on HWBOT Fire Strike.
> 
> Well hello there Mr. Haswell-E...


 WOW nice. I'm starting to regret going sli with my normal run of the mill gigabyte 780 OCs D: How quiet is the kingpin card?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jul 26, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> WOW nice. I'm starting to regret going sli with my normal run of the mill gigabyte 780 OCs D: How quiet is the kingpin card?



At stock its quiet although very much audible. Shouldn't be any problem to anyone. Under more OC it starts to get pretty loud fast. Definitely not the best cooler out there, but its OK. 

Compared to lets say stock cooler of R9 290X its like whisper in the forest. Very pleasant air flow sound mostly.


----------



## ranviper (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Animalpak (Jul 30, 2014)

Little update, before major update with full liquid cooling...  Uhmm that fan controller...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 30, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Little update, before major update with full liquid cooling...  Uhmm that fan controller...



Stop making me feel so inadequate with your sexy PC :'(

How are you planning to WC your beast? Still using the In Win 901?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jul 31, 2014)

Animalpak that is one nice looking setup, trying to get ideas for my 'serious' gaming setup in the next few months. Your rig is now in the mix


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 31, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Stop making me feel so inadequate with your sexy PC :'(
> 
> How are you planning to WC your beast? Still using the In Win 901?


 

lol  thanky you man !

Yes with this case,  I want to mount a  3x120mm radiator with fans on top only push config.

The fan controller can power a maximum of 3 fans the rest of the fans PWM is connected to the motherboard.

I already have the waterblock for the CPU (Black Nickel Heatkiller Rev 3.0), the pump (Phobya 260) and the red hose (13/10mm), radiator si the Phobya g-changer 360 v.2.

I just have to decide what to order for the GPU waterblock.

The water will be the normal distilled water, I want to avoid deposits or stains on waterblocks.

Then you'll see the location of the pump and how to mount the radiator ecc...

I will update with more photos here. 




...PACMAN... said:


> Animalpak that is one nice looking setup, trying to get ideas for my 'serious' gaming setup in the next few months. Your rig is now in the mix


 

Thank you PACMAN ! Happy to help you !


*To everybody help me wich waterblock to get for the GTX 780 ti *

Consider :

The GPU waterblock will be not visible
I will use distilled water
All of them performs the same only aestetics changes.
I can mount a backplate to all


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 3, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Little update, before major update with full liquid cooling...  Uhmm that fan controller...



Wow with that glass panel...That is beyond beautiful!  I really like that case, might I inquire as to what it is because I am not familiar with it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Little update, before major update with full liquid cooling...  Uhmm that fan controller...



you make me want to take a 904 ... awwww i love those cases from InWin .... the 90X serie and specially the Tòu but the last one is a bit ... over expensive... bahahah
very creative way to put a fan controller btw... 

hint on next week upgrade : I K Z A.
take a guess!


edit, sunny side up: where i live and the R9 290 is listed at or under 770 prices ... and all my retailer show it... meanwhile the 280X is listed on par with the 760 prices ... woohoo (nV should really lower price now ... specially with the "soon to be here" 880)


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2014)

Recently was given an old Dell that had a Q6600 GO and decided to build a cruncher from parts I had. The old test bench has been stashed away for a couple years and needed to have the dust blown off













I want to thank @newtekie1 for the EVGA 750i  SLI FTW motherboard I bought from him. It is like brand new!!!
The Noctua NH-D14 is battle and bruised as it has been on many different build since I bought it in 2009. I am really glad that the mounting gear I used for the LGA 1366 platform is the same as the LGA 775
Well time to get her overclocked and then crunching


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Recently was given an old Dell that had a Q6600 GO and decided to build a cruncher from parts I had. The old test bench has been stashed away for a couple years and needed to have the dust blown off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that deserve a repost on http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-105


----------



## HammerON (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like 3.4 GHz is where this CPU will end up. Not bad


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 6, 2014)

Just bought this the Shoe Box.



Finally got proper storage for it, rather than the 16GB USB stick it's been running off. Power supply and HDD and it will be finished for now. And then on to next one. Got the idea that I might get this one. http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Q1900DC-ITX/


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Going to order a Carbide 300r, i think. My Antec One is too small for the cooler inside... Also, 79 degrees on an AMD FX-8350 is what it took for me to realize HPC was on. Poor thing. Oh well, might go water sometime.

PS: Updated to windows 8.1 on all my machines. LOADS faster on the i3(which is why i decided to install it here too), LOADS slower on this. Hm. Might wanna muck around with it some more.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 7, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Recently was given an old Dell that had a Q6600 GO and decided to build a cruncher from parts I had. The old test bench has been stashed away for a couple years and needed to have the dust blown off
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man I miss that ATI Radeon logo & Ruby... Wish AMD would bring her back!

Nice crunch system btw


----------



## ypoora1 (Aug 8, 2014)

All bow before my totally legit bigtower:






Yes, my cooler finally fits.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a 7970 from a guy on here, does around 1250-1300/1850+ on air. Also flashed it to a R9 280x, not as performing and gets hotter than before. May go solder the LN2 pads and see what it can really do! (edit: reverted bios)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 9, 2014)

My pc is getting beasted to death by a tean playing garys mod while im elsewhere for days on end, I Know I have it stable at least eh.


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 10, 2014)

You seam to be missing something


----------



## Nnix (Aug 10, 2014)

here is my rig ..still waiting for matrix 780ti !


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2014)

adulaamin said:


>


indeed it seems to miss something as Jester wrote, so what's the perf (bench raw fps and such) or do you get the fabled Black Screen issue?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 10, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Got a 7970 from a guy on here, does around 1250-1300/1850+ on air. Also flashed it to a R9 280x, not as performing and gets hotter than before. May go solder the LN2 pads and see what it can really do! (edit: reverted bios)


Yeah, I tried 280X BIOS on my MATRIX, was good for some extra benchmark point, but led to more frustration. stock BIOS FTW.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

waiting patiently to get installed  
  


 

new m'pad


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> waiting patiently to get installed
> View attachment 58349 View attachment 58348
> View attachment 58350
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful board.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> new m'pad
> View attachment 58351



I use the Alumic for work. This damn thing is impossible to break and has lasted far too many years! Left it on the black side though, not a fan of the picture on the blue side.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

pop!


 
still need to buy a 2nd 8gb stick but it can wait a bit tho 

also i am delighted i thought only the Maximus VII Hero had the SupremFX lightning mode  


 

next : case change and some cosmetic arrangement but for now : happy with it!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> pop!
> View attachment 58352
> still need to buy a 2nd 8gb stick but it can wait a bit tho
> 
> ...


Well that was quick.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Well that was quick.


well ... i have to confess i did a "dirty" win 7 setup ... just cleaning the old driver installing the new one and re activating the license ...


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> waiting patiently to get installed
> View attachment 58349 View attachment 58348
> View attachment 58350
> 
> ...


Dang Greiver, very cool im glad you got something so sick looking (Love the red line, I have it in my machine from the board )


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 12, 2014)

adulaamin said:


>




You need this?:


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 12, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> You need this?:



Should I PM you my address??? 

Got myself an M7G and a 4790K to replace the dead mobo and processor. I wanted to wait for your review of the M7G before I bought it but I need a PC for work so I just went ahead and pulled the trigger . 

Can't wait for your review of that Impact. I'm tempted to build a mini-ITX build everytime I see those boards from MSI and ASUS.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I use the Alumic for work. This damn thing is impossible to break and has lasted far too many years! Left it on the black side though, not a fan of the picture on the blue side.


indestructible that seems to be a good word for it... isn't it? i mean ... wow thick alu plate ... i searched at the store thru the mouse pad and i found firstly the Vespula from Razer .... it was 10chf more than the Roccat (49.95chf) and then i found that Alumic alone behind a bunch of Siru and Raivo .... gosh the package was heavier than the Vespula and the alu core is way thicker and give a better feeling ... plus on touch the wrist rest is way more comfy than the Razer's one... 10chf less and feels better overall ... pretty much the feeling i got from all Razer product i replaced recently (mostly due to failure and hiccups from them)
Naga <=> G600
Mamba<=>G602
Destructor<=>Alumic
Lycosa<=>Aivia K8100V2
Orochi<=>M705 Marathon
only the Electra (headset) hold quite well ... 

next month: white case (probably a C70 Arctic white) R.O.G Frontbase (maybe sooner for that one if i get some deal) another 8gb stick (probably a Fury red to go with the ROG thematic )
and i am also waiting (this week i hope) on some retro hardware delivery for my other retrobuilds upgrades (eh? it's not because they are old that we cannot upgrade them )

at last i know that tomorrow i will receive this baby at home 



GhostRyder said:


> Dang Greiver, very cool im glad you got something so sick looking (Love the red line, I have it in my machine from the board )


i am pretty happy about it and also about the price, thanks to my retailer promo on the 4690K and ASUS because they did a pretty ROG board at a affordable price

oh yeah and the ICING ON THE CAKE will be the wallpaper i requested from @Rezasam1 oh boy even if i am not on a hurry i am pretty excited to see what he will come with once done


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 12, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Should I PM you my address???
> 
> Got myself an M7G and a 4790K to replace the dead mobo and processor. I wanted to wait for your review of the M7G before I bought it but I need a PC for work so I just went ahead and pulled the trigger .
> 
> Can't wait for your review of that Impact. I'm tempted to build a mini-ITX build everytime I see those boards from MSI and ASUS.


Good thing you didn't wait, because I don't have one for review! 


Should be great though, just be sure to take the time to tune your OC manually, and it'll take a tonne of abuse.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> indestructible that seems to be a good word for it... isn't it? i mean ... wow thick alu plate ... i searched at the store thru the mouse pad and i found firstly the Vespula from Razer .... it was 10chf more than the Roccat (49.95chf) and then i found that Alumic alone behind a bunch of Siru and Raivo .... gosh the package was heavier than the Vespula and the alu core is way thicker and give a better feeling ... plus on touch the wrist rest is way more comfy than the Razer's one... 10chf less and feels better overall ... pretty much the feeling i got from all Razer product i replaced recently (mostly due to failure and hiccups from them)
> Naga <=> G600
> Mamba<=>G602
> Destructor<=>Alumic
> ...



C70's are crazy roomy, removed one of the drive cages and dropped in 140mm Akasa Venoms on every fan mount. Looks great, shame the machine hasn't been turned on in months 
This thing weighs a tonne, and is very very solidly built.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> C70's are crazy roomy, removed one of the drive cages and dropped in 140mm Akasa Venoms on every fan mount. Looks great, shame the machine hasn't been turned on in months
> This thing weighs a tonne, and is very very solidly built.


thanks for the feedback, kindly appreciated that comfort me in my future choice  as i said once my build is named DW-Shiro (after the character of Deadman Wonderland : Shiro) and Shiro means WHITE and her outfit has some hint of red ...  my Carbide Spec-01 is cheap (but pack quite a lot for the price) black and white (replaced all the fans with some AF120/140 and a JetFlo for that purpose)
yet the black of the mobo is not so problematic, pupil and the circle around her iris, if you remember the Avatar i had once. (well ... mildly futile but you know ... according the thematic to the name is also important  )






and i don't see myself seeking for a ASUS TUF Sabranco for the sake of the white board 

as for the side of the Alumic ... i am dazzled how the blue side glow due to the monitor light and the finish of the surface (if i did understand correctly the black side is "speed" and the blue is "control" ? )



edit: on a second look it make me want to scream

"thunder, thunder, thunderROCCATs HO!" 

i think i need a retro'testbench like @HammerON goodies here today 
  
the 8600GT was fubar it seems  no biggies 

ALSO

just one word... WOW... *Dropjaw syndrome* i was right to be excited about the result ... bloody hell


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2014)

Parts for the next project


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Parts for the next project


Micro Machine?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Micro Machine?


Yep HTPC, takes a SFX PSU and I have a Corsair H50 for it. Its going to be tight. Literally

ASRock Z97M/ITX/AC    so I should be able to OC fairly well


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Yep HTPC, takes a SFX PSU and I have a Corsair H50 for it. Its going to be tight. Literally
> 
> ASRock Z97M/ITX/AC    so I should be able to OC fairly well


I am rooting for you!,  Though I will say one recent one I built (G3258 and Z97-G55) sadly only hits 4.4ghz with 1.33 volts on an Antec Kuhler 650.  Its a great performer for a 1080p machine I built at request on a budget.

I bet your going to have an awesome HTPC with that bad buy especially with how Tiny it is!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

well the CPU auto OC of the MVIIR is not so bad ... 4487.17 (4.5 rounded) 






Jetster said:


> Yep HTPC, takes a SFX PSU and I have a Corsair H50 for it. Its going to be tight. Literally
> 
> ASRock Z97M/ITX/AC    so I should be able to OC fairly well


that will be cool, impatient to see the result


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 13, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the CPU auto OC of the MVIIR is not so bad ... 4487.17 (4.5 rounded)


No, that is not enough!!!!

I want 4.8-5.0 or no PC for you


----------



## XL-R8R (Aug 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Yep HTPC, takes a SFX PSU and I have a Corsair H50 for it. Its going to be tight. Literally
> 
> ASRock Z97M/ITX/AC    so I should be able to OC fairly well



I'm really interested in that board.... I've been looking at it for quite a while now and swooning lol


Keep us updated on all its glory


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> No, that is not enough!!!!
> 
> I want 4.8-5.0 or no PC for you


welll .... i have a 650w PSU a H60V2 (ok with a hell of a good fan on it) and a power hungry GPU ... judging how many review crash at 4.8 and remain kinda stable at 4.7... i might ... be tempted to try 5.0 but not for now  
on the next upgrade : case and some other upgrades in that way


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2014)

XL-R8R said:


> I'm really interested in that board.... I've been looking at it for quite a while now and swooning lol
> Keep us updated on all its glory



Well its sitting on the test bench. Driver install was perfect and W7 install done with a EVO SSD. Just need to strap on the H50 and start the OC.

With my little shop heatsink on it I hooked up the Watt meter and it pulls 56w at full load  50c. How cute

I guess Ill start a build log rather then muck up this thread

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/silverstone-sugo-g3258.204130/


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 16, 2014)

Just finished installing all the replacement hardware.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 17, 2014)

Ready for a 3rd monitor! Once I have more cash I'm going to build a little stand for the monitors so they don't have to be on books


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 19, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I'm going to build a little stand for the monitors so they don't have to be on books


my TV(which is the screen of "Salvager Mk II" cf: system specs  )   is on a cardboard box 

next project well not my(future) pc atm...but i will have to do a mITX build for my mother 
base
AM1 board (ASUS mostly)
Athlon 5350
SG05BB300 or 450 woops i just realized i took the same choice a @Jetster  xD
4gb DDR3
slim ODD (well they have a lots of DVD
1-3tb hdd (7k2 SIII ) no need for a SSD
win 8.1 (yuck)

and as it seems that all my retailers are in league to make me fail to get a white case ...(and also since i finally decided myself for a mat black and red motherboard ...) i think i will settle down for a Black/Red thematic my new signature kinda give out the 1st choice... the 2nd would be a 760T Black if i get a bit more at the end of the month  (the fans will still be white LED AF120/140 and JetFlo for a reminiscence  )


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 20, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> my TV(which is the screen of "Salvager Mk II" cf: system specs  )   is on a cardboard box
> 
> next project well not my(future) pc atm...but i will have to do a mITX build for my mother



Does your mom rly need a whole desktop PC? I mean I don't know if it's connected to her work, but won't she be more comfortable in the line of something less than a kilogram, that she can pop in her bag and take around? Like ultrabook or something? Just suggestin'.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 20, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Does your mom rly need a whole desktop PC? I mean I don't know if it's connected to her work, but won't she be more comfortable in the line of something less than a kilogram, that she can pop in her bag and take around? Like ultrabook or something? Just suggestin'.


Some people just enjoy having a desktop. I tried to move my mother towards a laptop and she just straight up refused, claiming a desktop is what she wants


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 20, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Does your mom rly need a whole desktop PC? I mean I don't know if it's connected to her work, but won't she be more comfortable in the line of something less than a kilogram, that she can pop in her bag and take around? Like ultrabook or something? Just suggestin'.


well technically her carry around device is a iPad mini, she also has a Netbook (who is less powerfull than my ASUS FonePad 7 HD  ) also no ultrabook or even laptop are cheaper than the build wishlist i did... at last where i am, still happy that she doesn't want a Mac due to the iPad 

advantage : for a HTPC it will be quite fine 

thanks error 503...

short mode ... OC and playing with the testbench summary : SP120 addition and bench
sitting on a Sequoia Root table (150kg my scared shine attest that fact: it's UNMOVABLE )
also that setup took the role of my HTPC ... 
 
DAY/NIGHT fun time
 
silencing a SP120 ? well 1200rpm reducer from Cooler Master (1560rpm reading)


EPS12V 4pin only ? no biggies.


still clock not so bad 3.5(920RAM) then 3.6 (RAM 800 ) then 3.624 (RAM 906)


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 20, 2014)

testing out the image quality of the S5 also a wild H80 appeared! it will soon have a brother in the coming weeks and a new lan worthy mod, trying to stay classy as possible. 

its almost done. ahem.


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2014)

Added a cpu block that I picked up over a year ago to my 7970 folding rig 





Tubing still needs some tidying up.... I ran out of 3/8x5/8 tubing and fittings and had to use some 3/8x1/2 stuff temporarily 





Using an EK 140mm rad and the rad/pump from a Swiftech H220

Temps are looking pretty good- mid 40's at full load crunching on the cpu and folding on the gpu


----------



## d1nky (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## agent00skid (Aug 26, 2014)

I now have my MX100 128GB installed in the Shoebox with Fedora 20 on it. Still not sure how I'm going to place it in there, waiting to see how I'm going to place the HDD, which I'm going to buy at some point. 




And a little bonus, my new Xperia E1


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## RCoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


>



How does the positive pressure work out for you? notice any difference if any at all with the top as intake? I've considered replacing the dust filter top on my case to the sound insulate one, and running it as an intake.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 29, 2014)

RCoon said:


> How does the positive pressure work out for you? notice any difference if any at all with the top as intake? I've considered replacing the dust filter top on my case to the sound insulate one, and running it as an intake.



No dust is what i notice. And its quieter. The down side is when I had 7950s in Crossfire I had to add a 200mm to the side as an intake to deal with the heat but it still works fine. So with positive pressure + filters you will need more or faster fans to get the same cooling


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 1, 2014)

My pc atm. I dunno if i will keep the r9 290's sell them an get another 780 or  whaaat.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2014)

Gabkicks said:


> My pc atm. I dunno if i will keep the r9 290's sell them an get another 780 or  whaaat.



selling 2 290 and getting 1 780? eh? a single 290 is on par with a 780, the only way to be profitable would be selling 2 290 and getting 2 780 or 1 780Ti or wait till the next gen.

nice rig btw


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 2, 2014)

agreed, if your gonna sell the two R9s i'd get a single more powerful 780ti, if possible (i know nVidia can be more expensive) and possible the 6GB model


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> agreed, if your gonna sell the two R9s i'd get a single more powerful 780ti, if possible (i know nVidia can be more expensive) and possible the 6GB model


A single 780 Ti would be a downgrade


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a ASUS gtx 780 DCII OCjust sitting here for no reason  already purchased 0_0


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2014)

Gabkicks said:


> I have a ASUS gtx 780 DCII OCjust sitting here for no reason  already purchased 0_0


you didn't specify it in the original post, also if you go 2 780 for 2 290 it's a side-grade, CFX has less and less issue and frame pacing isn't a good enough argument anymore for switching, plus the 780 is marginally slower than the 290
sell your 780 and use the money for something else (IE: like a WC loop for the GPU's)  or wait the new gen then sell your 780 + your 2 290.

testing the Vendeta 2 ... well ... not bad not bad, and huhu retro cable management in a NZXT Nemesis


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> you didn't specify it in the original post, also if you go 2 780 for 2 290 it's a side-grade, CFX has less and less issue and frame pacing isn't a good enough argument anymore for switching, plus the 780 is marginally slower than the 290
> sell your 780 and use the money for something else (IE: like a WC loop for the GPU's)  or wait the new gen then sell your 780 + your 2 290.
> 
> testing the Vendeta 2 ... well ... not bad not bad, and huhu retro cable management in a NZXT Nemesis
> View attachment 58852 View attachment 58855 View attachment 58853 View attachment 58854


its been a while i havent seen any old school case with top psu


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> its been a while i havent seen any old school case with top psu


there are some new case with top psu in the news ... bahahaha ... (NZXT Nemesis 2004)


----------



## springs113 (Sep 5, 2014)

My first attempt into w/c





[/URL]

Minor modification





Then





Now









And my new baby(sneak peak)


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2014)

@springs113 You already know what I think: Looks awesome!!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

springs113 said:


> My first attempt into w/c
> 
> 
> 
> ...




porn!


----------



## Recca29 (Sep 5, 2014)

d1nky said:


> porn!


ha ha ha


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 5, 2014)

NIC on my board died  good thing the brick and mortar down the street carries low profile black ones 






Also my battle station


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Sep 5, 2014)

hello in there, this could be called my workstation.

































yeah, i know the second card has no power connecter plugged in.

finally got my i7-4790k clocked to the 4.5Ghz/1.230V with stable max 85 degrees when under full load. i guess, i bought bad chip with even worse silicon on it. when i push to the 4.6ghz, it gots cooked up pretty fast when running through prime95 for about 25minutes with approx. 95+ degrees. its getting weird when you realise you got quality water cooling on it. any advices with similiar setup appreciated!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2014)

What do you mean "Quality water cooling" I have the 4790K with a H100 and can do 4.6 1.3v and its not anywhere close to that temp. I fairly sure it was under 70c on Prime95. Ill double check later. Check your mounting


----------



## karklinskarlis1993 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> What do you mean "Quality water cooling" I have the 4790K with a H100 and can do 4.6 1.3v and its not anywhere close to that temp. I fairly sure it was under 70c on Prime95. Ill double check later. Check your mounting



mine is getting 70c as well for most of the time, but there is some kind of loop of the stresstest, when it comes to the edge and pushes all the power out. for a while, and it gets 90 and above. then it downgrades to more appropriate temperatures.

i will take a look inside and reattach the cooler from beginning, but i bet i have done anything right. thermal grease is painted all correctly. i will be really thankful if you rerun the prime and share with your sight. 
cheers.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2014)

Painted? I just use a grain of rice of AS5 in the middle and tighten it up.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 5, 2014)

Just moved and most things are still in piles, that includes most of my PC's. So a rare look at all of them in 1 photo. The grey boxes are old machines which I'm planning to do something with at some point. 




The 2 black PC's are installed and usable. It's a surprisingly comfortable use experience, as long as I don't have to use the mouse much.  And Steam in-home streaming works even if the computers are directly connected. 

Also installed some filters on my Shoebox PC.



Looks snazzy, don't they?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2014)

karklinskarlis1993 said:


> mine is getting 70c as well for most of the time, but there is some kind of loop of the stresstest, when it comes to the edge and pushes all the power out. for a while, and it gets 90 and above. then it downgrades to more appropriate temperatures.
> 
> i will take a look inside and reattach the cooler from beginning, but i bet i have done anything right. thermal grease is painted all correctly. i will be really thankful if you rerun the prime and share with your sight.
> cheers.



I've used a few chips and they all do this, before a pass finishes temps fluctuate


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 5, 2014)

next week... sooo my etailer ran out of stock for the H440 (heck i will have to redo my sig...) also no white case available, i settled for a Air 540 Black with a 50% discount (offered by my etailer in compensation) 
as for my mother build, i got a cheap InWin Diva + Blueray drive combo ... i hope she will like it  

for the rest it will arrive between next week and the following one (i hope) 

stay tuned for tuna cats'n boys! (weird???)


----------



## Vario (Sep 5, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> next week... sooo my etailer ran out of stock for the H440 (heck i will have to redo my sig...) also no white case available, i settled for a Air 540 Black with a 50% discount (offered by my etailer in compensation)
> as for my mother build, i got a cheap InWin Diva + Blueray drive combo ... i hope she will like it
> 
> for the rest it will arrive between next week and the following one (i hope)
> ...


InWin Diva is definitely more female friendly than the Elite 120 you were talking before lol.

Air 540 isn't quite as nice as 440 IMO but if you got 50% discount thats awesome.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 6, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> next week... sooo my etailer ran out of stock for the H440 (heck i will have to redo my sig...) also no white case available, i settled for a Air 540 Black with a 50% discount (offered by my etailer in compensation)
> as for my mother build, i got a cheap InWin Diva + Blueray drive combo ... i hope she will like it
> 
> for the rest it will arrive between next week and the following one (i hope)
> ...


The Air 540 is great, it rewards laziness.   No need for neat cable management in that. My PSU chamber looks like, well, you don't want to know. Awesome that you got 50% off, I do think they are a little overpriced to begin with if I'm honest.


----------



## ranviper (Sep 6, 2014)

Home: 





Work:


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 6, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Just moved and most things are still in piles, that includes most of my PC's. So a rare look at all of them in 1 photo. The grey boxes are old machines which I'm planning to do something with at some point.
> 
> View attachment 58967
> The 2 black PC's are installed and usable. It's a surprisingly comfortable use experience, as long as I don't have to use the mouse much.  And Steam in-home streaming works even if the computers are directly connected.
> ...



Are those firecrackers strapped to the bottom of your chair


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 6, 2014)

Hmm well it has been a while since I have posted my pc(s) in this thread. So I have sold off my old Asus G53 and my LanBox (the orange box) and bought a Gigabyte P34G V2 gaming laptop with the money I received from the G53 and lanbox (<- I'll be making a video review of this in about a month's time). I bought the 256GB SSD and 8GB RAM version. I installed my 1TB SSHD drive I had taken out of my old G53 and also bought and extra 8GB RAM while I was at the shop (I know 16GB is overkill but hey they let me have it for half price because of buying the laptop).




Comparison of the thinness with my TAICHI31 I use for uni;





I received a store credit for a broken Asus R9 280X graphics which I then used to buy my new screen, BenQ GW2765HT. I only had to be $80 out of pocket for the screen (wicked special intro price of $489AUD here)!




I also wall mounted ye olde FP241W (tis still an amazing monitor though, 500cd/m^2 :O )





Also I moved the 128GB Agility 4 SSD into my main desktop for installing more games that I would like to have quick loading times. I also taped up the holes underneath the 2 3.5" drives to try to limit the noise that came out of it, which has worked to some success but you can still hear the drives sometimes. I also have the front ceiling fan as an intake now as an experiment for temps.









The Agility 4 is in that cage you can half see behind the rats nest of cables


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 6, 2014)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Are those firecrackers strapped to the bottom of your chair



The red and black thing? That's a Buttkicker. To better feel the low frequency sound.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wasn't happy with the stock mounting of the H80i it felt way too loose when fully tightened. so i decided to go towards a little more drastic and conventional mounting system. enjoy the pics 
And yes it did lower the temps by roughly 3 degrees not bad for $10 worth of hardware


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 7, 2014)

I got my Asus ROG Swift on Tuesday, but had not had the chance to play with it until today:


























G-Sync has to be experienced in person to really understand how much of a game changer this technology is, I am a believer now, and this monitor truly deserves all the praise it gets from all review sites, I hope you guys like the pics


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 7, 2014)

and to all the posts i've thanked so far... (srry if i skipped some)


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 7, 2014)

New x99 build.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 8, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Hmm well it has been a while since I have posted my pc(s) in this thread. So I have sold off my old Asus G53 and my LanBox (the orange box) and bought a Gigabyte P34G V2 gaming laptop with the money I received from the G53 and lanbox (<- I'll be making a video review of this in about a month's time). I bought the 256GB SSD and 8GB RAM version. I installed my 1TB SSHD drive I had taken out of my old G53 and also bought and extra 8GB RAM while I was at the shop (I know 16GB is overkill but hey they let me have it for half price because of buying the laptop).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see why you say the 540 is good at hiding cable mess xD

and the space available in the 540 may tempt me to do a custom loop later ... but inbetween the 1st option that will be added will be a full modular psu (like a BeQuiet Powerzone 850) and maybe a 2nd 290

also some extra pieces ordered (AF120 led and Gelide GC Extreme+ a 6pin BF red extension)
i will switch from a single 8gb 1600 to a kit of 2x4 Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 CL9 (got a good price on it, and drat again ... i will have to redo my sig ... again ) since AM1 setup are single chan i will use the 8gb in my mom's build (overkill for a web/multimedia setup ... but the more the merrier eh? )


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 9, 2014)

what going on in the regular case mod gallery and how do you report such things to the mods?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2014)

There is contact e mails at the top of the page. Under contact us

I don't think there is anything wrong other than some malicious post that need to be deleted


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> what going on in the regular case mod gallery and how do you report such things to the mods?



Best way is to use the "Report" button. Or just shoot any of the mods a PM, it will get around 

On the thread topic...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2014)

What case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2014)

If that is to me, that is the Corsair Air 240 in white.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 9, 2014)

Look what good timing and $35 can get you from Craig's list


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2014)

That is the big brother 540, and at $35 that is a damn good deal!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 9, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> That is the big brother 540, and at $35 that is a damn good deal!


 
Guy had it posted for weeks without a picture which usually means ruff shape.  Out of boredom  I asked  him to shoot me a few pics... (car wheels squealing)  only thing wrong is no fans....which I would've changed anyway


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 9, 2014)

first pieces 
 


CUTTTTEEEE!
 

  

i know why i did choose Gelide GC-Extreme


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is my baby with a fresh set of components:
I7 5930K @ 4.6ghz (ATM)
Msi gaming 9 X99
Corsair vengeance 2666 16gb
3x R9 290X @ 1125
Corsair 800D
Samsung 840 pro 512gb and seagate 1tb
    

Finishing up Cable management tonight to make it clean after I finish my last tests.


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 10, 2014)

My micro desktop


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2014)

That's cool


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 10, 2014)

Smart choice on memory - not many know how well they work!



Arrakis+9 said:


> Wasn't happy with the stock mounting of the H80i it felt way too loose when fully tightened. so i decided to go towards a little more drastic and conventional mounting system. enjoy the pics
> And yes it did lower the temps by roughly 3 degrees not bad for $10 worth of hardware


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2014)

well i confirm... CUUUUTTTEEE!!!
         


i added my Soundblaster Audigy FX (i can't stand a ALC662) if my mom doesn't use the HDMI, so she pay for the case/cpu/mb/hdd/license(not full retail price 33chf instead of 109chf)  and i add as a gift: audio/wireless (solar powered)keyboard/RAM
using it atm to write that post, well for internet DVD/BD/Multimedia it will be golden and not noisy at all (albeit a bit hot but hey ... only 1 80mm and the BDrive is just above the CPU HS )

also


Garage1217 said:


> My micro desktop


i love that setup  that plexi mITX case is awesome!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 10, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Here is my baby with a fresh set of components:
> I7 5930K @ 4.6ghz (ATM)
> Msi gaming 9 X99
> Corsair vengeance 2666 16gb
> ...



Ghost I know you couldn't wait lol you've got your work cut out for you on the cable management side, but I am glad you are up and running, you helped me a lot with my build and newegg screwed you over on yours lol.  If you thought your cable mgt. was bad, you should see the backside of my mobo, I don't know where to put that fan controller than comes with the mobo.
Maybe @cadaveca  could give me some insight if he used it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 11, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Here is my baby with a fresh set of components:
> I7 5930K @ 4.6ghz (ATM)
> Msi gaming 9 X99
> Corsair vengeance 2666 16gb
> ...


I'm drooling over here, lol


Garage1217 said:


> Smart choice on memory - not many know how well they work!


No kidding, sexy RAM indeed.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 11, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Ghost I know you couldn't wait lol you've got your work cut out for you on the cable management side, but I am glad you are up and running, you helped me a lot with my build and newegg screwed you over on yours lol.  If you thought your cable mgt. was bad, you should see the backside of my mobo, I don't know where to put that fan controller than comes with the mobo.
> Maybe @cadaveca  could give me some insight if he used it.


My biggest problem really is all the fan wires and keeping them out of site.  This is what happens when you run push pull on everything LOL (Oh and my dark light controller).



Random Murderer said:


> I'm drooling over here, lol
> 
> No kidding, sexy RAM indeed.


Thanks, I have been drooling over it as well.  I plan on keeping this motherboard, ram, and CPU for a very long time (3+ years minimum), hence I was willing to go heavy with it this round and splurge on the parts.



Garage1217 said:


> My micro desktop


That machine still gets me every time with how sexy it looks with that size and transparency for the components.  The Red on the ram really adds some pizzaz to the machine!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 11, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> My biggest problem really is all the fan wires and keeping them out of site.  This is what happens when you run push pull on everything LOL (Oh and my dark light controller).
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have been drooling over it as well.  I plan on keeping this motherboard, ram, and CPU for a very long time (3+ years minimum), hence I was willing to go heavy with it this round and splurge on the parts.
> ...



Yea most definitely, if I had put this setup in my 900D then I could push/pull almost everything.  I cant find a spot to put my fan controller as I'm so not trying to get a short.

I have that ram but too damn expensive man...their unopened so they are definitely going back.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2014)

Garage1217 said:


> My micro desktop


It's the cutest little desktop I've ever seen. Extremely jealous.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2014)

Well we tested everything and did everything ASUS asked of us. (The bear and I. His name is Rainbow) AND MY RMA IS APPROVED. So once I'm able to send it out and get it back, we'll give it a test run and see how it goes.

Also I know the GPU isn't plugged in.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 12, 2014)

Changed PSU/Mem/Top Rad/CPU








Changed PSU again that EVGA Supernova P2 1200w is a squealer


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

I finally caved into X99. I picked up a i7 5930k, Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5, and 2 kits of some basic 2X4gb Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 memory (this memory was almost $200 cheaper than the Corsair stuff they had at the store). I also bought the H110 a couple of days ago on sale. The shop also gave me Win8 for half price so I got that too. My wallet is feeling a little light now though D: But the power difference (even from a i7 4770) is just incredible. I have someone lined up to buy my 'old' 4770 setup off me so it actually didn't cost me tooooooo much money to go to X99.
It munches through everything easily, especially ABBYY Finereader I use for work - it nearly halves the recognition of text and writing time of the what time it took for the 4770. I have it set to an auto-oc of 4.1ghz with max temps using prime 95 of 61C. I'm pretty happy with that but I'll tinker with it properly when I have more time.

Also I reversed the back fan as an intake so basically front and rear intakes with the exhaust being the H110 up top and what ever gets pushed out of the case from pressure.
And I took out my sound card, Xonar D2X, as I want to see what temps I get on the top 780 with having 2 slots gap rather than just 1 and also see how good the on-board audio is. So far the audio has amazed me, not quite to a good sound card level but definitely better than the Asus ones I've tried in games (Essence ST, HDAV1.3 and U1) imo. In music and most movies though the Asus ones (minus the U1) easily beat this mobo sound.

Just as a note, I had to update the BIOS to version F6 because the BIOS wouldn't load. Luckily my old version of windows still operated so I managed to update it through the @bios software in windows and it now the bios works just fine.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 13, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I finally caved into X99. I picked up a i7 5930k, Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5, and 2 kits of some basic 2X4gb Crucial 2133mhz DDR4 memory (this memory was almost $200 cheaper than the Corsair stuff they had at the store). I also bought the H110 a couple of days ago on sale. The shop also gave me Win8 for half price so I got that too. My wallet is feeling a little light now though D: But the power difference (even from a i7 4770) is just incredible. I have someone lined up to buy my 'old' 4770 setup off me so it actually didn't cost me tooooooo much money to go to X99.
> It munches through everything easily, especially ABBYY Finereader I use for work - it nearly halves the recognition of text and writing time of the what time it took for the 4770. I have it set to an auto-oc of 4.1ghz with max temps using prime 95 of 61C. I'm pretty happy with that but I'll tinker with it properly when I have more time.
> 
> Also I reversed the back fan as an intake so basically front and rear intakes with the exhaust being the H110 up top and what ever gets pushed out of the case from pressure.
> ...


If I remembered correctly...I told you so.  I have mine side by side with my 4770k n the wife's 2500k..big difference between all 3 when comparing each tier to the following.

Edit: after playing the 5820k as well on the deluxe mobo.  I see Asus' default max voltage in its auto oc is 1.280~1.284.  Anything else will have to be applied by the user... So far I've hit 4.7 stable at 1.29.

Also throw some waterblocks on those cards.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

springs113 said:


> If I engender correctly...I told you so.  I have mine side by side with my 4770k n the wife's 2500k..big difference between all 3 when comparing each tier to the following.
> 
> Edit: after playing the 5820k as well on the deluxe mobo.  I see Asus' default max voltage in its auto oc is 1.280~1.284.  Anything else will have to be applied by the user... So far I've hit 4.7 stable at 1.29.
> 
> Also throw some waterblocks on those cards.


Yeh definitely a big difference. I haven't had a chance to play many games though but of the 20min of BF4 I played, I didn't notice much difference except that I no longer have the 2D clock speed bug in my 780s which is good. According to CPU-Z my voltage is at 1.187V which from what I've read is pretty high for a 4.1ghz OC but it is an auto-overclock after all so I'll tinker with it in a couple of weeks time when my mid-semester assessment is complete (gawd damn uni, although I'm looking forward to the 25th of Sept.) and see where I feel the CPU is most comfortable at.

haha yeh I should liquid-cool those 780s but tbh, I'd rather stick with air at the moment. They do get a little loud under load but by that stage the game I'm playing will mean I'll either be wearing headphones or blasting my speakers so I can't really hear them all that much. Also I've found them to be pretty poor overclockers if I'm honest. I'm thinking it is mainly because they are pretty heavily OCed from the factory but I don't know why really. The 580 SOC I had last year and a year or two before that overclocked like a beast yet it was OCed heavily from the factory too. Silicon lottery I guess.


----------



## BigBoi (Sep 13, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> Best way is to use the "Report" button. Or just shoot any of the mods a PM, it will get around
> 
> On the thread topic...


Nice setup man. i just want to ask if you really cant use the bottom fan mounts if you are using an mATX board?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 14, 2014)

I could have filled them. With SLI or xfire it would be an issue.


----------



## fredz77 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys, here is my small big 350D.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 14, 2014)

Temporary radiator alphacool monsta 120mm.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Temporary radiator alphacool monsta 120mm.


sweet mother of... g.o.d looks nice beasty mITX


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 14, 2014)

In my test bench ATM:


----------



## springs113 (Sep 14, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Temporary radiator alphacool monsta 120mm.


Looks tail heavy...lol
Love the contrast though.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 14, 2014)

@cadaveca ....you are killing me.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Toothless (Sep 14, 2014)

I got my room back with extras. My speakers are up here but parents forgot my HDMI cable. No tv for me.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 15, 2014)

I know the feeling. My boarding school room feels so empty compared to the one I left back at home  Really missing the 2 full square metres of desk space to just leave stuff lying around. And my laptop stand... And all the electronic goodies my dad had but I used more than he did... Also, missing the do-whatever-the-hell-you-want-on-the-internet policy... I've been without multiplayer games for a month...


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> I know the feeling. My boarding school room feels so empty compared to the one I left back at home  Really missing the 2 full square metres of desk space to just leave stuff lying around. And my laptop stand... And all the electronic goodies my dad had but I used more than he did... Also, missing the do-whatever-the-hell-you-want-on-the-internet policy... I've been without multiplayer games for a month...


I have this pretty good desktop but it won't run. Can't do much on my laptop as it hits thermal limits before 100% loads. No HDMI cable so what I could run, I can't run nicely. ALL THE LITTLE THINGS!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, how's the new rig/rig update going?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2014)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Oh yeah, how's the new rig/rig update going?


Motherboard is at my adoptive mother's house, and the guy I'm buying the 4790k from just got back in town. I'm guessing in a month I'll have it running. MMMM I CAN'T WAIT. 

Oh and there was a case on the FS section that I was looking at. It was that sexy black/white/blue Raidmax case that I can't find again. Oh how my wallet doesn't show love for me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 18, 2014)

Air540 finally here (well judging by the general state of the case, i know now why i got a 50% on it xD still i love it! (3*120 front 2*140 top) plus now i can re use my 20+4/6/8 extension
     

and new house (not so new in the end ... it's the Spec 01) for the old bag (re used 2 of the 3 140 bundled with the 540)


----------



## springs113 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice rig @GreiverBlade. What was wrong with the case, I am on my cell so cant really tell.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 18, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Nice rig @GreiverBlade. What was wrong with the case, I am on my cell so cant really tell.


some small trace of use (mostly a demo case i think) but nothing big, a bit of cleaning and : "like new"

one of my biggest concern is the sideway 5.14... they have the place to put it normally (edit ... nope they didn't ... duh...) ... oh well i guess if i buy a R.O.G Frontbase i will have to tilt my head right side to read it ...


----------



## springs113 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok


GreiverBlade said:


> some small trace of use (mostly a demo case i think) but nothing big, a bit of cleaning and : "like new"
> 
> one of my biggest concern is the sideway 5.14... they have the place to put it normally (edit ... nope they didn't ... duh...) ... oh well i guess if i buy a R.O.G Frontbase i will have to tilt my head right side to read it ...


I guess no biggie then, I think there was someone here who got lucky and got that case for like 30 bucks, I wish.  My luck has never been that good.


----------



## matreks (Sep 19, 2014)

When I woke up this morning I didnt know I was going to return and exchange my 290 for this guy.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 19, 2014)

An update...Added 3rd 290


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2014)

Have you fired up that Deluxe yet?  If so, how's it working for you with the 290's?


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 20, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Air540 finally here (well judging by the general state of the case, i know now why i got a 50% on it xD still i love it! (3*120 front 2*140 top) plus now i can re use my 20+4/6/8 extension
> View attachment 59218 View attachment 59209 View attachment 59219 View attachment 59211 View attachment 59213 View attachment 59214
> 
> and new house (not so new in the end ... it's the Spec 01) for the old bag (re used 2 of the 3 140 bundled with the 540)
> View attachment 59215 View attachment 59217 View attachment 59216


The Carbide Air 540 is definitely one heck of a good looking and functional case.  Its probably what I would choose now if I was picking out a new case for my machine and yours just makes me want to get one.  Very nice!!!



springs113 said:


> An update...Added 3rd 290


Looking good!!!  Now all we need is a strobe light effect to be added and that machine will be ready for a rave .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 20, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> The Carbide Air 540 is definitely one heck of a good looking and functional case.  Its probably what I would choose now if I was picking out a new case for my machine and yours just makes me want to get one.  Very nice!!!


yep totally worth it ... i was in love with the HAF XB from cooler master but ... corsair 90°'ed it and perfected it ... 

next in list ... dual 970 Strix (preferably ... i love the 1x8pin PCIeX perspective, even if i would have to buy a 2nd Bitfenix Alchemy 8) if i am not mistaken a SLI of 970 with my rig should hold on my 650W PSU (until i get a new one   ) or a single 980 Ref (i love the ref ...)

DUH you did it nVidia! you got me good this time ... 

now i also need to change the 2 3.5 (they are still SATA II ) and get some MX100 512gb (crucial price/gb ratio is insane ... they cost the price of a 256gb a while back, and a 256 would cost me just 10chf more than what i paid my Vertex III) a modular PSU (originally i would have needed a 850w for 2 290 but ... well you know ...) then swapping the H60v2 to the old bag and get a 240/280 AIO i think H105 dual JetFlo, Nepton 280L or a Kraken X60, too bad the seller i found for a Swiftech H320 is a b*tch  (until i will finally decide for a custom loop)

works to do in perspective... 



springs113 said:


> An update...Added 3rd 290



lovely


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 20, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep totally worth it ... i was in love with the HAF XB from cooler master but ... corsair 90°'ed it and perfected it ...
> 
> next in list ... dual 970 Strix (preferably ... i love the 1x8pin PCIeX perspective, even if i would have to buy a 2nd Bitfenix Alchemy 8) if i am not mistaken a SLI of 970 with my rig should hold on my 650W PSU (until i get a new one   ) or a single 980 Ref (i love the ref ...)
> 
> ...


My advice to you on the swap would be to wait if you could till next generation.  It might be better just because swapping cards year after year can be an expensive and un-rewarding endeavor (I am just giving my advice on it so take it as it is my friend ) that does not give you to much (Depends on resolution of course but if your at 1080p I doubt you would get to much more since I am assuming most if not all games are maxed on your system as is).  The GTX 970 offers some amazing price to performance for sure but even with its nice price and performance I think you might end up with not much to show overall other than a little lower power usage.  Plus price changes are coming for sure and there could be something around the corner from the other team along with some hefty cuts that might make something more enticing!

I agree of the SSD's, those Crucial offer one heck of a value option especially right now.  I am in love with Samsung generally mostly because they do the work for their SSD's mostly all in house and they just seem good performance and value.  But man I really wanna get a bigger SSD for my MSI GT70 (120gb SSD and a 750gb 7200RPM Drive right now) and I may just buy a 500gb one if I decide its time.  But I am actually working on a few issues with that laptop right now and upgrading the GPU in it (The wireless has issues and I put a new card in but one issue is still present).

Very cool 540 air system, I still cannot tell you how much I love that case and your choices inside in general with the Rog board to match that dark case.  It is literally making me wanna get one because honestly I am tired of my 800D because it just weighs way to much and honestly is to plain for my taste (regretted buying it honestly wish I had bought the Bitfenix Shinobi HF edition instead at the time).


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a small teaser:











To be honest, I wasn't expecting the cards until Monday, I'm too buzzed to get my hands in my PC... Newegg rocks!

I'll upload more pics after I install the cards tomorrow


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 21, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Just a small teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel so inadequate.... :'( Very nice, looking forward to seeing them installed.

I'm so tempted to upgrade to a gtx 980, overclock it and then sell off my 2 780s. I'm finding having 2 non-ref video cards in my case seems to heat things up quite a bit.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 21, 2014)

New thing! 


 

If the cruel truth of it wasn't that it was a replacement for my negligent handling of the side panel of my desktop. 


 
Ouch. Look at that.  At least I could get a replacement.

And when I had the side panel off, I just checked the temps on the VRM heatsink with my multimeters temperature probe.
  
Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Have you fired up that Deluxe yet?  If so, how's it working for you with the 290's?


I have its actually a great board I just have one quirk...I notice that if I install all my ssd all at once no matter what I do it defaults to one particular being the primary drive even if I change the order in the bios. I have a SanDisk xtrm pro set as the boot and a couple 840 Evo, 840 pro,  if I disconnect the cabling to all and reconnect them the SanDisk is no longer the boot, one of the Evo becomes the boot.  Not even if I reroute the sata cables.  Maybe a bios issue(still on the original) but all in all i love everything the memory matches the board which matches the theme I was trying to go for.  I should be good cpu wise for quite some time, on the gpu front I will wait till the next coming release from Amd to see how far on the totem pole I stand


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 21, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I have its actually a great board I just have one quirk...I notice that if I install all my ssd all at once no matter what I do it defaults to one particular being the primary drive even if I change the order in the bios. I have a SanDisk xtrm pro set as the boot and a couple 840 Evo, 840 pro,  if I disconnect the cabling to all and reconnect them the SanDisk is no longer the boot, one of the Evo becomes the boot.  Not even if I reroute the sata cables.  Maybe a bios issue(still on the original) but all in all i love everything the memory matches the board which matches the theme I was trying to go for.  I should be good cpu wise for quite some time, on the gpu front I will wait till the next coming release from Amd to see how far on the totem pole I stand



......sounds like your rig just has excellent taste........it  prefers Samsung


----------



## springs113 (Sep 21, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......sounds like your rig just has excellent taste........it  prefers Samsung


Lol that Sandisk is no slouch, there is only one other driver better than it and that is the 850 pro.  Plus I couldn't beat the 480gb going for 260.  I have yet to see the pro go even 60 below msrp..


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 22, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I have its actually a great board I just have one quirk...I notice that if I install all my ssd all at once no matter what I do it defaults to one particular being the primary drive even if I change the order in the bios. I have a SanDisk xtrm pro set as the boot and a couple 840 Evo, 840 pro,  if I disconnect the cabling to all and reconnect them the SanDisk is no longer the boot, one of the Evo becomes the boot.  Not even if I reroute the sata cables.  Maybe a bios issue(still on the original) but all in all i love everything the memory matches the board which matches the theme I was trying to go for.  I should be good cpu wise for quite some time, on the gpu front I will wait till the next coming release from Amd to see how far on the totem pole I stand


Probably just a bios bug as you were thinking. I think X99 in general still has a few things to iron out. E.g. I can't have ANY removable storage connected to my mobo through any USB ports (e.g. USB DVD driver, flash drives, portable hdds etc) otherwise it will crash on POST. When I updated the bios I was able to have more than just the mouse and keyboard connected such as a game controller and printer which was nice but unfortunately still no removable storage.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 22, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Probably just a bios bug as you were thinking. I think X99 in general still has a few things to iron out. E.g. I can't have ANY removable storage connected to my mobo through any USB ports (e.g. USB DVD driver, flash drives, portable hdds etc) otherwise it will crash on POST. When I updated the bios I was able to have more than just the mouse and keyboard connected such as a game controller and printer which was nice but unfortunately still no removable storage.


I don't have any other issues other than the one I posted. I am now faced with a dilemma of returning my newly purchased 290 and the ssd for a pair of 970s.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 22, 2014)

As promised, here are some pics of the 980s I got yesterday, these cards will go in my main rig downstairs, but waterblocks are still not in stock anywhere, so I decided to test the cards in my 4770K game room rig before I drain the water loop on my Titans; I had to remove the 290Xs to make room for the 980s:































Nvidia has taken the art of building the perfect reference card to the next level, it almost pains me to remove the stock cooler to put waterblocks on these cards, they look that good 

Not everything went well, wasn't getting an HDMI signal, I uninstalled the AMD drivers before even putting the cards in, but there must still be some leftover files, I connected an old DVI monitor and when I opened the task manager, all sorts of weird services are still loading, so I just decided to reformat this PC 






I'll upload more pics once I get the waterblocks for the cards, thank you all liking my previous pics, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase 15th Warlock !

From a mere and only perfromance point of view ...

But i think a 980Ti or even a dual 980 video card will be released from nvidia Q1/Q2 next year 2015 and most of the people will regret to have bought a GTX 980 today. ( Titans and Ti deja vu story )

Then all the yellin Fu... k nvidia fu green team because a more powerful card is out in less than 6 months and your 980 is already surpassed.

Im sure at the end of 2015 nvidia will start to talk about Volta GPU's...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 22, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Congrats on your purchase 15th Warlock !
> 
> From a mere and only perfromance point of view ...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply, and you know, I'm already aware of that, and honestly there's nothing you can do about it, that's the unavoidable march of technology 

There might be a 980Ti with higher clocks, not with more enabled units though, as the current iteration is not a cut down version of GM204 like the original Titan was to GK110.

Anyways, the real dozy is gonna be big Maxwell (GM110/Titan 2?) But we probably won't see it until next year, and then it'll be either that card or the 390X that will inherit the GPU king crown.

I never really regretted getting my Titans, I have actually enjoyed those cards since day one (got them the day they were released) and never felt compelled to upgrade to the 780Ti, Titan Black, et al; Maxwell however brings many technological advancements and are much faster than my Titans at almost half the price of a single one, and using much less power also, so why not give them a shot?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 22, 2014)

nice warlock I have that same keyboard lol 
sigh... someday Id like to have a decent gpu again
I like where nv is going with the pricing on the 900 series cards if they can get that 970 down to like ~300 flat thats gonna put some hurt on AMD
hopefully AMD will respond by cutting prices


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 22, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> nice warlock I have that same keyboard lol
> sigh... someday Id like to have a decent gpu again
> I like where nv is going with the pricing on the 900 series cards if they can get that 970 down to like ~300 flat thats gonna put some hurt on AMD
> hopefully AMD will respond by cutting prices



Thank you man  I like the logitech wave, it is really good for an HTPC setup

And yes there's no denying the 970 is an excellent value, I mean, we all know Nvidia is making a killing on the 980 (like they did with the 680 before it) and the only way they could justify the price was by slapping a premium Mg cooler to it, but you have to admit, the 970 is one hell of a card for its price


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 23, 2014)

Finally done. Dumps all the major heat straight out of the case for low ambient, and fixed fan speeds so its quiet no matter what I do.


----------



## dom99 (Sep 23, 2014)

Garage1217 said:


> My micro desktop


 
I'm going on 'ThePlasticPeople.co.uk' right now to see how much it would be to get one of these made. Looks better every time I see it thanks for posting.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 23, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Finally done. Dumps all the major heat straight out of the case for low ambient, and fixed fan speeds so its quiet no matter what I do.


Looks great, but... is it just me, or is your 780 flexing quite a bit?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 23, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Looks great, but... is it just me, or is your 780 flexing quite a bit?



There's a tiny bit of flex when I look at the PCB dead on, no more than any other card, but the angle and askew fan on top exaggerate it for some reason.


----------



## khemist (Sep 23, 2014)

GTX 980 in.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 24, 2014)

khemist said:


> GTX 980 in.


 
Any plan to watercool it ?


----------



## khemist (Sep 24, 2014)

Not sure, i'm going to be switching to the FT05 when it's released, i'll see how i get on with that.

I've still got my classified and block to sell before i even think about it.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2014)

Cables still need some work and maybe it's time for some dust cleaning..


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 24, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Cables still need some work and maybe it's time for some dust cleaning..



Cables are already tidier than most. That bottom bracket is begging for a fan.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Sep 24, 2014)

Finally finished my water cooling endeavor, months after it was planned. More to come in build log later in high quality(dslr has conked it).
Yeah and the paint, well, "ripple style"
Also is a pic of the powerhouse of it all, after I took a dremel to the poor case(it didn't fit, so I made it fit)



















After 10 mintues of small's on p95


----------



## Vario (Sep 24, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Finally done. Dumps all the major heat straight out of the case for low ambient, and fixed fan speeds so its quiet no matter what I do.



What temperatures do you see with that setup?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 24, 2014)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Finally finished my water cooling endeavor, months after it was planned. More to come in build log later in high quality(dslr has conked it).
> Yeah and the paint, well, "ripple style"
> Also is a pic of the powerhouse of it all, after I took a dremel to the poor case(it didn't fit, so I made it fit)
> 
> ...




Looks like one of those chiller tec units that were fitted into some of the high end dell XPS cases. it was coolit that manufactured those if i remember correctly, i'm assuming this is a similar/inspired design. either way looks like it works well


----------



## ranviper (Sep 24, 2014)

New case for the daily driver, Corsair Air 240:


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 24, 2014)

A Pair of GTX-680s in SLI. The CPU is a i5-4690K and the RAM is 16GB of 2133MHz.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 24, 2014)

Vario said:


> What temperatures do you see with that setup?



The gpu has a very slow (like 20 minutes) crawl up to 58c in Crysis 3, would be a good bit lower with other fans but those Enermax top out at 750 rpm. Highest I ever saw the cpu in an AVX supporting game is 67c, but I know it'd be way worse if I ran IBT or something.


----------



## matreks (Sep 25, 2014)

Picked up a few new toys today
I really like the Ducky DK2108. Its my first mechanical keyboard and it feels alot better than my old Razer Anansi. 



Everything I needed from the old case


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 25, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Cables still need some work and maybe it's time for some dust cleaning..





9700 Pro said:


> Cables still need some work and maybe it's time for some dust cleaning..


i guess you need to use black cables, since green and blue cables on black tray makes it looks bad


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 25, 2014)

matreks said:


> Picked up a few new toys today
> I really like the Ducky DK2108. Its my first mechanical keyboard and it feels alot better than my old Razer Anansi.
> 
> 
> ...



I like that case. I got one of them, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 25, 2014)

dat white LED
2legit


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2014)

Today has comes something big !  Very happy with it ! Extremely well built ! Incredible image quality.

G-Sync is Amazing !


----------



## Misaki (Sep 27, 2014)

College in Poland... Replace W8.1u2 with w2k or XP with Classic style and voila, we have a 90s battlestation 
(A64 3500+, 2GB DDR2, HD4850 512MB, 250 + 160GB, 420W, 1280x960@72Hz CRT)


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 28, 2014)

My AM1 build (WIP):













I've got an old Thermaltake Aquarius II lying around... can you say WC Athlon 5350?


----------



## Vario (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2014)

Vario said:


>


D'aww. That's a cute little box of demonic computing power.


----------



## Vario (Sep 29, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> D'aww. That's a cute little box of demonic computing power.


Thanks! Also air cooler has a very tiny gap |  |  between fan and the power supply, basically it dumps into the power supply fan and that dumps out the back lol.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 29, 2014)

Just put this together a few days ago.
It has:

InWin 901 M-ITX case with Tempered Glass sides with one 120mm Cougar Vortex PWM intake fan
InWin 750W Modular Gold rated PSU
ASUS H81I-Plus/CSM M-ITX Motherboard
Intel i5-4670K CPU
Corsair H50 CPU cooler with two Enermax TB Silence PWM Fans in push/pull
Kingston HyperX 480GB SSD
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz. (low profile) RAM
LiteOn Slim DVD Burner
MSI Radeon HD6450 2GB GPU

I had bought an EVGA GTX-760 4GB ACX GPU for this build, but I sold the pair of EVGA GTX-680s that I had in a gaming PC to a neighbor.
So the GTX-760 went into the gaming box until I can get a few GTX-970s for it.
Then, the 760 will go into this PC and it will be done.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Sep 30, 2014)

All done!


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 1, 2014)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> All done!



That's a heck of a nice looking build you have there. The components are all high quality and it's ~clean~ looking too.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 1, 2014)

A look at whats to come... bonus points if you can figure out what the gold lines are for


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonna Mod the GPU Mod? (separate the VRM cooling from the rest?)

(clear tubing with red fluid inside?)


----------



## fredz77 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi... now, in off!!!!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 6, 2014)

A little checkup. Laptop isn't behaving but it still runs smoothly.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 7, 2014)

New stuff! 

First of is the HDD for the Shoebox, making it officially complete. 
 
Next up, the new kid in the family. An AsRock Q1900DC-ITX mITX board with onboard CPU, with possibility of being powered by a power brick.
 
And last off, because I was unhappy with what was offered by my ISP, a wireless router.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 7, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> New stuff!
> 
> First of is the HDD for the Shoebox, making it officially complete.
> View attachment 59571
> ...


Why purple?  Is this shoebox going to fulfill some kind of DVR role?


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Why purple?  Is this shoebox going to fulfill some kind of DVR role?



Nope. Didn't want green, and it was cheaper than red.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 8, 2014)

How far I've come from.  Looking back I'm very proud of myself lol.  Some of my builds over the past few years


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


>


Dude that just looks cool!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


>


superbe!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you guys  !

Some more !


----------



## d1nky (Oct 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Thank you guys  !
> 
> Some more !




those kinks will kill your water flow


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 13, 2014)

d1nky said:


> those kinks will kill your water flow


 

Thank you yeah true i see them.

I do not have much time these days because of the work but tomorrow i will flush out the water then eliminate that kinks.


----------



## springs113 (Oct 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Thank you yeah true i see them.
> 
> I do not have much time these days because of the work but tomorrow i will flush out the water then eliminate that kinks.


Are you going to be placing angular adapters at that spot?


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought that my 901 build was cool, but yours takes the cake! Excellent job on it.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> View attachment 59660
> I thought that my 901 build was cool, but yours takes the cake! Excellent job on it.


I love that case. Both of you have pretty sick builds...


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you, he actually modded his case. I just used what was built into the 901's existing features to do mine. It does have good airflow.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 13, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Are you going to be placing angular adapters at that spot?


 
No. i will put a longer tubing section to eliminate the kink, i know angular adapters looks more clean and direct but i like to see a little more tubes.




RealNeil said:


> Thank you, he actually modded his case. I just used what was built into the 901's existing features to do mine. It does have good airflow.


 


RealNeil said:


> View attachment 59660
> I thought that my 901 build was cool, but yours takes the cake! Excellent job on it.


 
Thank you. I already have this case for quite some time.

I cut out the squares where you mount the radiator to just improve the airflow ( you also need to do ).

The only problem you have  ( i had too ) is that if you have to disconnect something from the rear I/O you need to remove the back glass panel. 

However, I no longer have that problem 

My radiator fans are rated 1000 rpm and they don't do the job as i thought.

Im gonna change them with something faster like 1200 to 1800 rpm.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 13, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Thank you. I already have this case for quite some time.
> 
> I cut out the squares where you mount the radiator to just improve the airflow ( you also need to do ).
> 
> ...



I made the backside connections and then put a USB hub on it so I can get to it easily. 
The CPU Radiator and fans are mounted to the removable plate and as you know, that comes off and moves out of the way, so it's no problem.
My CPU is a i5-4670K, so the H-50 with the Push/Pull Enermax TB-Silence fans cool it off without problems.
My intake fan is a Cougar Vortex PWM high volume fan. Airflow is good, and all stays cool the way it is.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 14, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> I made the backside connections and then put a USB hub on it so I can get to it easily.
> The CPU Radiator and fans are mounted to the removable plate and as you know, that comes off and moves out of the way, so it's no problem.
> My CPU is a i5-4670K, so the H-50 with the Push/Pull Enermax TB-Silence fans cool it off without problems.
> My intake fan is a Cougar Vortex PWM high volume fan. Airflow is good, and all stays cool the way it is.


 
Cool setup mate ! I like it simple and effective !

I have as intake Enermax Twister pressure PWM fan, the rear is 92mm Noiseblocker PWM.

My VRM heatsink of the motherboard gets really hot while gaming when idle is hot but not like in games. I feel hot air sucked out even if there are just the water blocks inside the case.

EK water blocks made a full cover for my motherboard that cools also the VRM circuit, but i dont want to put away my Heatkiller 3.0 CPU waterblock. That will be a shame.

Dont know what to do with the VRM section because i am worried that the motherboard will not last longer.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 14, 2014)

Having the two fans on the rear really helps the airflow when the tempered glass sides are installed. My VRM temps are normal with the positive airflow.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 15, 2014)

After 1 month of going back and forth to my first shop and other shops, many, many hours assembling and disassembling my pc etc - I finally now have a bug/fault free X99 board in my system.

I had to write a law report to the first shop's manager explaining my rights and how they broke federal law in a number of ways. I also included procedural errors that the shop's technicians had done to my pc. Thank god that the ACCC and Australian Consumer Law exist.

Since last time I posted here I've upgraded to these things;
2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Asus X99-Deluxe
Phanteks Enthoo Pro (seriously awesome case, especially for the money), bye bye Air 540.

I learnt my lesson of testing things outside of the case (it has taken me 3 motherboards to get a fully working X99 board). My first Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 had BIOS issues right from the start, my next X99 Deluxe appeared to have already been opened and used, third time lucky and the second X99 Deluxe was brand new and works like a dream.





I placed some noise deadening foam on the back panel and also some smaller pieces around the case. I also had to superglue the front 20cm fan together as 2 struts broke in shipping. I seem to have had some bad luck with computer components over the past few months.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 15, 2014)

My payment for building my friend a rig finally got in, my second 7950 






Which means I can finally get some eyefinity gaming at decent FPS


----------



## khemist (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a block installed on my 980.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 15, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> After 1 month of going back and forth to my first shop and other shops, many, many hours assembling and disassembling my pc etc - I finally now have a bug/fault free X99 board in my system.
> 
> I had to write a law report to the first shop's manager explaining my rights and how they broke federal law in a number of ways. I also included procedural errors that the shop's technicians had done to my pc. Thank god that the ACCC and Australian Consumer Law exist.
> 
> ...




PURE SEX.

if i built a pc now and had the funds it would be like this


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 16, 2014)

khemist said:


> Got a block installed on my 980.



Clean looking rig!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 17, 2014)

I got a case today:






My AM1 build has a new home 


















I'm thorn about making some changes:
- Get a Pico PSU to aid with airflow (there's a mesh underside the case but it is for the PSU fan). Also, the PSU has a slight wine and I can see myself getting fed up with it.
- Get a slot loading blu-ray slim drive OR a 2.5" caddy to add another drive


----------



## mrwizard200 (Oct 18, 2014)

GTX backplate + LEDs=


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I got a case today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, i like small build and from case if you pair with passive cooler it would be rock


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

I have been meaning to post pics of my main rig, saying "it's finally finished, it's where I wanted it to be". Shit the old saying is true. It will never be finished LOL. Always something I see that I want to replace with something else. I'll post a pick once my new gpu get's here.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I have been meaning to post pics of my main rig, saying "it's finally finished, it's where I wanted it to be". Shit the old saying is true. It will never be finished LOL. Always something I see that I want to replace with something else. I'll post a pick once my new gpu get's here.



yeah like me, each time i wanna do this or that, do upgrade, or just re arrange things, one that stop me for a while is dont plug and unplug too much since it may affect the connectors and it would put some stress to hardware and to me


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 18, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yeah like me, each time i wanna do this or that, do upgrade, or just re arrange things, one that stop me for a while is dont plug and unplug too much since it may affect the connectors and it would put some stress to hardware and to me


I know what you mean LOl


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know what you mean LOl


so do i!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 18, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice, i like small build and from case if you pair with passive cooler it would be rock



I'm thinking about using a Zalman VF900-CU but I need to mod it a little. I'll post pics once it's done


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 18, 2014)

My AsRock Q1900DC-ITX out of the box, running in minimal setup. The standard DIMM ram slots in SO-DIMM size are cute.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 19, 2014)

Made a build for my racing wheel from some spare parts and a battered case I found 














I took the mesh from the side panel for which I had cut a window on a very old rig and affixed it with some mounting tape. The AC inlet comes from a dead PSU. The red switch there is a CMOS reset switch.

The GT640 is a place holder as I plan to have a 7850/265X in there but it'll do the trick until then.

Apparently the case was dropped while the PC was on as there was a huge dent on the underside and some burn marks. I had to straigthen the back panel for the I/O cover to fit and the dent was flattened with a rubber mallet.

I had a left over from an Evercool Armor from my AM1 server build from which I had taken the drive cage. That served well as a compartment for the PSU


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 19, 2014)

So for a whopping 30 euros worth of secondhand parts and some CPU and RAM of my own, i have re-populated the Antec One. Probably gonna use this as a server of some kind.




FX-6200 with 8GB RAM and an 8600GT.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 19, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Made a build for my racing wheel from some spare parts and a battered case I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's always good to see resurrection PCs. Old parts turned into something usable.

Good job TRWOV, and you too ypoora1, both machines are gonna work fine for what you intend to use them for.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 20, 2014)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Cables are already tidier than most. That bottom bracket is begging for a fan.


Yeah, I guess I should throw that one Fractal 120mm from front intake to the bottom 



micropage7 said:


> i guess you need to use black cables, since green and blue cables on black tray makes it looks bad



Maybe one day, for now it's not so neccessary since I don't have a windowed case..

Anyway, that Macho got replaced by H100i


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 20, 2014)

The H100i should keep that thing nice and cool.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah it seems  I just need to find some good static pressure fans for it, these Nexus Real Silent 120mm's aren't very good for a radiator.. Too bad that there's no more Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm's here in Finland, (have one as a case fan as you can see) so I need to buy an used one..


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 20, 2014)

Can you get Cougar Vortex PWM fans?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like that they are available in my favourite computer shop. So they have good static pressure?


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the very best fans ever. I buy them whenever I can afford to.
Static pressure is high and noise is very low.


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 23, 2014)

This has got to be the worst excuse for a hot-swap bay ever. It's direct passthrough (so no hotswap unless your motherboard itself allows that) AND disconnects and reconnects at complete random. It just killed one of my 160gbs with that.

Fml.


----------



## cole2109 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## RealNeil (Oct 23, 2014)

cole2109 said:


>



Hey! you forgot all the wires!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 24, 2014)

cole2109 said:


>


 
One the cleanest i ever seen ! Plenty of power but i would prefer with GPU waterblocks on it too !


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 24, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> One the cleanest i ever seen ! Plenty of power but i would prefer with GPU waterblocks on it too !



Yes, I agree, it's very clean looking. Nice build!


----------



## khemist (Oct 26, 2014)

Not just my pc but desk area as well.














PC and desk setup, much more table than needed, think i will be staying mATX and going with the Phanteks Evolv, will be the first non Silverstone case ive had in many years... should have some pics up in a while.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 26, 2014)

cole2109 said:


>


Dang dude I have to hand it to you that is so clean looking to the point I am beyond impressed with it!

Great job!!!


khemist said:


> Not just my pc but desk area as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green glow really adds to the look of your setup.  Love how clean your whole desk is (beats me by a mile) and your PC is nice and clean!

I agree, I have contemplated time and again going to Matx like you are as the cases and size keeps things so clean and easier to move.  My 800D system breaks my back every time I try to move it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2014)

cole2109 said:


>


Very, very nice.  Ever so much cleaner than my CM692 build.


----------



## khemist (Oct 26, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Dang dude I have to hand it to you that is so clean looking to the point I am beyond impressed with it!
> 
> Great job!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks man!, i never went mATX for the ease of moving, i'm 36 so i'm too old for lans and never really have to move apart from when cleaning.

I just like the idea of having a powerful rig in a smaller space.. next time i might go ATX or mATX again, after the Evolv.


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Updated my desk setup a bit








khemist said:


> Not just my pc but desk area as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking setup. I like the compact little tower


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 26, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> My 800D system breaks my back every time I try to move it.



My Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra case is the same way. Way too heavy, but loads of room and features in it.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmm...


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Hmmm...


Looks complete, it'll fire right up for sure!


----------



## Finners (Oct 26, 2014)

Temporary build in my new case, Rad is to thick at the bottom which forced me into an odd loop order. Will get a smaller Radiator and re-build soon


----------



## mrwizard200 (Oct 27, 2014)

Re-installed Windows 8.1 and organized my working area


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Damn, i wish mine looked so neat and tidy.


mrwizard200 said:


> Re-installed Windows 8.1 and organized my working area


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's my rig:


----------



## ypoora1 (Oct 27, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> Here's my rig:


What cooler is that? It looks cool.


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

ypoora1 said:


> What cooler is that? It looks cool.



A Big Typhoon VX with the stock fan replaced with a 120 x 38mm 1.5a 3400 rpm ~160 cfm exhaust fan out of a dell sc1600 server case.

And before you ask, no it not as loud as you'd think it would be.


----------



## BigBoi (Oct 30, 2014)

khemist said:


> Not just my pc but desk area as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still my favorite. 

Im getting very close to building a new system. Hope i can make it half decent compared to yours man.


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

Finners said:


> Temporary build in my new case, Rad is to thick at the bottom which forced me into an odd loop order. Will get a smaller Radiator and re-build soon



what case?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2014)

Vario said:


> what case?


easy enough to say: https://www.ncases.com/ seemingly (not the M1 tho since it's a mITX) iirc they did a µATX


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 30, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Yeah, I guess I should throw that one Fractal 120mm from front intake to the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have similar case


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 30, 2014)

khemist said:


> Thanks man!, i never went mATX for the ease of moving, i'm 36 so i'm too old for lans and never really have to move apart from when cleaning.
> 
> I just like the idea of having a powerful rig in a smaller space.. next time i might go ATX or mATX again, after the Evolv.


Well originally I used to go to LAN parties with my machine quite often until I got bored with my previous case (Never liked my previous case much after I owned it for a bit) and decided to go big or go home.  I love the looks but the tower by itself makes up probably half or more of the weight (In my opinion I have not weighed it) and that was something I honestly did not take into consideration when purchasing.  Honestly if I were doing it over again I definitely would have either gone with the Bitfenix Shinobi HF edition or the newer Corsair AIR 540 while keeping with me EATX motherboard.  Otherwise I would love to do a MATX build like yours with something small and 2 dual GPU cards to satisfy my crazy side (Because I am completely nuts when it comes to GPUs and cannot go with just 2 GPUS now ).  I really like the white LED fan with the green again because the green makes me think of Bayne and the Venom which to me would be a great symbol and style for a PC (Small package until the "Venom" starts pumping ).  I also agree that the space saving would be my big thing as well not just taking it with me around.



RealNeil said:


> My Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra case is the same way. Way too heavy, but loads of room and features in it.


Yea I bought it because originally after looking around (And my first choice was out of stock for 2 months which was a Custom BitFenix Shinobi HF edition) it seemed to be one of the best looking for my taste at the time while offering plenty of room for the radiators and such.  Problem was I did not calculate in my head that full steel and how much/thick it was would make it weigh something crazy. 



chuck216 said:


> Here's my rig:


I do appreciate the custom look of that cooler.  Looks massive, bet it offers some nice cooling for you!  Do you have it exhausting or pushing down (I did not understand your wording below)?


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 30, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I do appreciate the custom look of that cooler.  Looks massive, bet it offers some nice cooling for you!  Do you have it exhausting or pushing down (I did not understand your wording below)?



I have it blowing down on the MB as it cools both the MOSFETS and the memory that way. It does a wonderful job for a 7 year old cooler and was actually able to let me hit 4.7 Ghz with my FX-8320

http://valid.canardpc.com/n81jsx


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 30, 2014)

chuck216 said:


> I have it blowing down on the MB as it cools both the MOSFETS and the memory that way. It does a wonderful job for a 7 year old cooler and was actually able to let me hit 4.7 Ghz with my FX-8320
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n81jsx


Yeesh! Was not aware the Big Typhoon was able to hold up to that kind of heat! Kudos on keeping it stupid simple.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 30, 2014)

cole2109 said:


>



I have to say... I have seen a lot of WC systems and Builds. They all are really nice but they just seem to throw money at the problem to make their systems pretty. This system took a different approach.... I must say..... Nice job.... very well thought out. I like the simplicity of this build.


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 30, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Yeesh! Was not aware the Big Typhoon was able to hold up to that kind of heat! Kudos on keeping it stupid simple.



Well with the stock  fan I don't think it could, but I went crazy and put the high CFM/static pressure fan on it, makes all the difference.


----------



## Finners (Oct 30, 2014)

Vario said:


> what case?



Cooltek Jonsbo W2


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

Finners said:


> Cooltek Jonsbo W2


Nice.  I like the style on that.  Good choice!  Easy to build in?


----------



## Finners (Oct 30, 2014)

Vario said:


> Nice.  I like the style on that.  Good choice!  Easy to build in?



It would be if I didn't have such a big radiator in the bottom and a separate resevoir/pump. As its quite a big combo unit I have at the moment and fitting it in the back is a squeeze and messy atm.


----------



## cole2109 (Oct 30, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> I have to say... I have seen a lot of WC systems and Builds. They all are really nice but they just seem to throw money at the problem to make their systems pretty. This system took a different approach.... I must say..... Nice job.... very well thought out. I like the simplicity of this build.


Thanks man.  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

cole2109 said:


> Thanks man.  I'm glad you like it.


Sound card is a tight fit between those two videocards lol

Looks very nice and clean!


----------



## cole2109 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vario said:


> Sound card is a tight fit between those two videocards lol
> 
> Looks very nice and clean!


Unfortunately, this is only possible layout for sound card.  Between the cards or above. But above is not an option because of a IDE cable is in the way.


----------



## Mydog (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got an LD V2 to play with today, testing everything on the table first


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 31, 2014)

Only sharp picture I got with a quick shooting session  Next week ill make some better pics, as I have finished my system now. Hopefully I will only open it for dust cleaning in the coming months 










Ill clean the dust


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 31, 2014)

Black.Raven said:


> Ill clean the dust



Hey, dust happens,............I have to blow mine out a lot.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## RealNeil (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice screen,......and those speakers are kick-ass too.


----------



## Mydog (Nov 1, 2014)

New screen and some other goodies


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go somewhere and sulk for a while,...........


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2014)

Mydog said:


> New screen and some other goodies



I have the same monitor, and there simply is no better screen for gaming ATM 

Congrats on the awesome rig!


----------



## Mydog (Nov 1, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I have the same monitor, and there simply is no better screen for gaming ATM
> 
> Congrats on the awesome rig!


Thanks I like it and as you say top notch for gaming 

For 3D benchmarks I still have to use my old 27" 60 Hz as the Swift "steals" to many points even with G-Sync off.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 1, 2014)

Mydog said:


> New screen and some other goodies


 
I have the same monitor too !   You will be very comfortable with your 780Ti SLI when benchmarking.

But if you just want to play at 1440p like me even with single 780 Ti works flawlessy in all games !


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2014)

Touch'e MyDog, Touch'e


----------



## Mydog (Nov 1, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> I have the same monitor too !   You will be very comfortable with your 780Ti SLI when benchmarking.
> 
> But if you just want to play at 1440p like me even with single 780 Ti works flawlessy in all games !


I've not updated my specs I see, running with 5960x, R5E and two Gigabyte 980 G1's now


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 1, 2014)

Mydog said:


> For 3D benchmarks I still have to use my old 27" 60 Hz as the Swift "steals" to many points even with G-Sync off.



First, let me say, what a PC!

~~the Swift "steals" too many points~~

So there is an overhead with that screen? Is it due to GSync? How drastic is it? (or not?)


----------



## Mydog (Nov 1, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> First, let me say, what a PC!
> 
> ~~the Swift "steals" too many points~~
> 
> So there is an overhead with that screen? Is it due to GSync? How drastic is it? (or not?)



From my tests it "steals" anywhere from 300 to a 1000 points in graphic score depending on clocks and setup(single GPU vs SLI) ofc.

Edit:

My System Specs are now up to date


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, I read those system specs and it must be a real burden to have to game on that thing,..........................LOL!


----------



## Mydog (Nov 1, 2014)

RealNeil said:


> Yeah, I read those system specs and it must be a real burden to have to game on that thing,..........................LOL!




Yes it is as I couldn't afford four G1's however I really want two or more of the 980 Classy 

But it's a fun setup to play with that's for sure, the new 2011-3 OC socket on the Rampage V Extreme with good DDR4 memory gives me so much fun and tweaks to play with. Not had this much fun since I got the first 980X ES back in January 2010( 5 months before launch)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 1, 2014)

The Crimson Titan 2.0 is finalized 



















































Now all I need to do is install my games back again 

I hope you guys like the results of this major overhaul to Crimson Titan, please let me know what you think, and thanks to everyone who helped me build this rig with their suggestions, you guys rock


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 8, 2014)

SSD and better wireless card for my little Intel machine... Not sure where to go with it from now though. :S


----------



## Toothless (Nov 10, 2014)

My babies that need some cleaning.





     LEFT: Intel Atom N270 1.6ghz w/HT. 1GB memory with a 120GB-ish HDD.                                 RIGHT: Intel Celeron 847 Dual-core 1.1ghz. 2GB memory with 16GB SSD.
I'm going to need some help getting the Windows 8.1 4GB image onto the Chromebook (Right) because the instructions that Microsoft gives is confusing to me. Anyone willing to help?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> The Crimson Titan 2.0 is finalized
> 
> 
> 
> ...


superbe!

as for my side ... Phobya G Changer V2.0 240 Aquacomputer Kryografics 290/290X black edition/nickel (yep i decided to keep my 290 a bit more) +backplate Phobya Balancer 150 and all the according accessories ordered ... wait game begin (the price was quite good thanks Aquatuning.ch)

in a 1st step i will build a loop (1st time so i will be extra careful with it!) only for the GPU then 2nd step : CPU loop either in line with the GPU or separate, adding a 280 + UC-2 LT+swapping the 150 for a 250 changing the Tubing from black to red and the pump from the 220 to the 260 or 400

my PC atm (latest addition ... a Corsair Vengeance Airflow accorded to my ram kit... ridiculous isn't it? )


----------



## Jborg (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 14, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> The Crimson Titan 2.0 is finalized
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM such beauty, your making me drool looking at your whole setup.

BTW something caught my attention, is that Windows 10 preview or a mod of windows 8.1?



GreiverBlade said:


> superbe!
> 
> as for my side ... Phobya G Changer V2.0 240 Aquacomputer Kryografics 290/290X black edition/nickel (yep i decided to keep my 290 a bit more) +backplate Phobya Balancer 150 and all the according accessories ordered ... wait game begin (the price was quite good thanks Aquatuning.ch)
> 
> ...


Ridiculous in this world is just another way of saying awesome!  I do like the white lights you have with those fans, you should make that the primary lighting scheme of your system!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 14, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Ridiculous in this world is just another way of saying awesome!  I do like the white lights you have with those fans, you should make that the primary lighting scheme of your system!


well the watercooling dual loop will be black tubing for the CPU loop and red for the GPU loop, yet for a small time the light of the GPU WCloop will be red (thanks Phobya ... red led ...) but once the full WC setup will be in action i will take another CM JetFlo white for the 240 and 2 Enermax UCCL14 for the 280 but i might also think about non LED fan and buy 2 Phobya, 10cm or more, white led strip

my brain is bubbling with idea and excitation for my 1st watercooling attempt, i am literally searching all knowledge i can about that and focusing on it like a madman

Aquatuning.ch is awesome ... i got a notice that UPS had scanned it out today at 20:30 from Herford in Germany  the package is 8kg  huhuhu totally impatient to get my hand on it and unbox these beauty!

oh gosh ... one of my etailer has the SP120 white Led ... AT LAST! not only AirFlow but also StaticPressure fan are in led mode ... wwwwwwweeeeell maybe the 240 will not be red from the start ... and i can keep the JetFlo on the H60V2 for the E8400 setup  (sidenote ... they also have the SP140 white led ... i can keep my all white lightning pattern but i will have 3 AF120 led and 2 AF140 led in excess ... but i am pretty sure i can find a use for them  )


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> superbe!
> 
> as for my side ... Phobya G Changer V2.0 240 Aquacomputer Kryografics 290/290X black edition/nickel (yep i decided to keep my 290 a bit more) +backplate Phobya Balancer 150 and all the according accessories ordered ... wait game begin (the price was quite good thanks Aquatuning.ch)
> 
> ...





GhostRyder said:


> MMMMMMMM such beauty, your making me drool looking at your whole setup.
> 
> BTW something caught my attention, is that Windows 10 preview or a mod of windows 8.1?
> 
> ...



Thank you guys, I'm glad you like it! Your rigs are awesome too btw 

And, yes that's Windows 10 preview, I use it more than 8.1 now, haven't run into any stability or performance issues yet


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 15, 2014)

MKmods said:


> heres my comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...and here's my axe !!!


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 15, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> My babies that need some cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man did you jizzed on your screen or it's the background only?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 15, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Man did you jizzed on your screen or it's the background only?



what else are laptops used for?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 15, 2014)

JunkBear said:


> Man did you jizzed on your screen or it's the background only?


That be the background. It would be what you thought it was if it ran better than my desktop.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you guys, I'm glad you like it! Your rigs are awesome too btw


what do you think ... i take from you ... "Crimson Titan 2.0">>"The RedMan" ok ... i would gladly prefer dual 980 than single 290 buuttt my retailer are clueless when it come to 970/980 stock ... duh 

edit.... @15th Warlock : Titan ... why i had Dragon in my mind ... oh wait woops i mixmissed with a anime reference ... but i can't remember which one


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> what do you think ... i take from you ... "Crimson Dragon 2.0">>"The RedMan" ok ... i would gladly prefer dual 980 than single 290 buuttt my retailer are clueless when it come to 970/980 stock ... duh



Seems like those cards are selling out as soon as retailers get them, despair not my friend, the 290 is an awesome card, and you don't really need to upgrade it to play the latest and greatest games


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Seems like those cards are selling out as soon as retailers get them, despair not my friend, the 290 is an awesome card, and you don't really need to upgrade it to play the latest and greatest games


indeed so that's why i decided to buy the Kryografics hawaii with a part of what i saved for a 970 (well the whole setup part 1)  also i can always take a 2nd second hand 290 and buy a 2nd WB and a bigger rad  

they have a block for 980 but man ... that one is a pure beauty ... i just hope the custom taxes will not be too high ... i completely forgot about the delivery coming from Germany


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed so that's why i decided to buy the Kryografics hawaii with a part of what i saved for a 970 (well the whole setup part 1)  also i can always take a 2nd second hand 290 and buy a 2nd WB and a bigger rad
> 
> they have a block for 980 but man ... that one is a pure beauty ... i just hope the custom taxes will not be too high ... i completely forgot about the delivery coming from Germany


That is one sexy looking water block indeed!


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed so that's why i decided to buy the Kryografics hawaii with a part of what i saved for a 970 (well the whole setup part 1)  also i can always take a 2nd second hand 290 and buy a 2nd WB and a bigger rad
> 
> they have a block for 980 but man ... that one is a pure beauty ... i just hope the custom taxes will not be too high ... i completely forgot about the delivery coming from Germany


hawaii sign, but at some points reminds me of afrika korps


----------



## SantaSLapper (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> hawaii sign, but at some points reminds me of afrika korps


eh? what the... ?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2014)

Notice that my soundcard is in full-lenght slot.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 16, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> what else are laptops used for?



Going take a coffee and a donut at Tim Hortons during a cold winter day or night.  #JustCanadianThings  

BTW I just got a Dell Inspiron N5030 laptop with only 1900 hours on the original HDD. The couple changed to a MacBook and they tought their Dell sucked...only because it was loaded with spywares. 120$ for a laptop !


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2014)

Just upgraded my Steambox/HTPC:






Went from a 7870/GT520 combo (hybrid physx) to a 7950/GT430. Also installed a 3TB drive.

Not much of an upgrade as I had the 7870 OCed at 1200/1500 but I did it mainly for the extra GB of VRAM on the 7950, that'll come in handy when GTAV comes around. Plus I got both cards for $100+ shipping.  The drive was on sale for $75  It's a refurb but I ran several stress tests on it and seems to be peachy. In fact my older drive was a refurb also.

I think I won't need to uninstall a game again and that'll allow me to delete lots of stuff from the Steam backup folder I have on my NAS.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you guys, I'm glad you like it! Your rigs are awesome too btw
> 
> And, yes that's Windows 10 preview, I use it more than 8.1 now, haven't run into any stability or performance issues yet


I installed it as the primary OS on my HTPC/Portable gaming machine as a fresh build to try it because I thought why not.  Ill need to post some pics of the machine shortly but I went with a DeepCool Steam Castle (Got on sale) for some fun.

I like 10 right now but every once in awhile I run into some issues with some different programs lol.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 17, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I installed it as the primary OS on my HTPC/Portable gaming machine as a fresh build to try it because I thought why not.  Ill need to post some pics of the machine shortly but I went with a DeepCool Steam Castle (Got on sale) for some fun.
> 
> I like 10 right now but every once in awhile I run into some issues with some different programs lol.



Yes, it has compatibility issues with some programs, I cant get hwmonitor or kaperski to install for some reason 

All the monitoring programs that came with my board work fine though :/


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, it has compatibility issues with some programs, I cant get hwmonitor or kaperski to install for some reason
> 
> All the monitoring programs that came with my board work fine though :/


Yea Hardware monitor was one of the main ones I was actually thinking about honestly and the first one I tried that would not install lol.  It normally is one of my first especially if I plan on overclocking something (Which I do) so I had to use some alternates of mine.


----------



## Compgeke (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing really special but this Precision T1500 be replacing the QX6700 tower as my desktop. Might swap the R7-240 with an HD4850 but the performance difference between them isn't that great.






Picked it up for free sans hard drive, ram, video card and case side. Built now it's a:
Core i7 870
8 GB ram
Dual 500 GB HDDs in RAID 0 until I get the proper 1 TB out
Radeon R7-240 1 GB (GDDR5)
Stock 430W Lite-On PSU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2014)

update: SP120 white received, and UPS confirmed the delivery to be today end of day, well the delivery window is 9 p.m. to 7 p.m. let's hope it will be before 6 p.m. otherwise i will be at work 

Allright delivery will be tomorrow  they relayed it to the swiss post ahah

lucky me, tomorrow= Day off!!!


----------



## Jborg (Nov 20, 2014)

So heres my computer, revised a bit. Also have my 2nd computer too.... the wiring is horrible in terms of being clean...I know... my brother uses it and obviously that is not one of his top priorities, and I don't have time atm.






2nd Comp.... Yes... Wiring is bad. Haha. Runs great though.







And heres a computer I found buried away in my dads basement. Figured I would take it out and see If i could get it running for the hell of it since I had other parts laying around doing nothing.

Heres a GTX 550TI Windforce.... putting some new thermal paste on it, and was just checking out the card with the cooler off.  Old video card was a Nvidia 520GT...  Also we have an AMD Athlon X2 4200+ Dual core @ 2.2Ghz i believe. The ram is SUPER TALENT DDR-400 500MB x2, and the other one is a 1G Kingston, it has a disk drive, no HD or PSU yet though. Most likely going to at least get a new mobo and RAM maybe.... this is some old hardware.






The motherboard I think is a no no from what I am seeing briefly online, never heard of them. It is an FSB2000MT ECS Elite Group. Cant really find much about them.











Gotta be a better combo of mobo/RAM for this set up.... obv the CPU is gonna bottleneck the GPU.... really trying to find the cheapest stuff I can


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2014)

sorry for the multi posting in advance  : part 1
here come the
QUEEN ... naked ...


Naked to the bone Air 540
 

unpacking and Block fitting notice the Swiss knife : Victorinox Cyber tool, my best friend when it come to computer 
  

leak test in progress (i only did 6hrs but no leak at all and 3 refill till loop full) you can see why i took a 240X60 i can keep 1 AF120 for the PCH at the bottom


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2014)

Part 2


(drat my AF120 has a dead led  ) but yep Air 540 is good to hide cable mess ... i really need a modular PSU...
 

water level check hum good idea to remove the 5.25 bay i need to do a plexy window for that ... maybe


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2014)

las part ... pfeeeww

ok i still have enough tube and already the UC-2 LT but GPU+CPU on a single 240 no go 


up and running notice that i have to do 140/120 top due to the front rad
   

29° Idle, a quick Unigine Heaven later never seen past 40° (1000/1300)

edit: 44° at the end of a 3 loop Heaven (1100/1400)


sure it's good to be a self learner ... Phobya notice is ... non existent (except for the CPU block mounting ... bahaha) seems that my 1st attempt is a good run on the 1st try

loop order res>pump>rad>block>res>pump

edit bis: well i know why i love aquacomputer ..... only the VRM have thermal pad for the RAM they recommend thermal past ... huhuhu GC-Extreme ftw  aaannndd the original past was rock solid dried when i disassembled the stock cooler, good timing ahah


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2014)

@t_ski @Easy Rhino


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2014)

Not bad for the cost of tubing!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2014)

Haven't posted here in a while  

Sry about pic quality


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> @t_ski



Looks at rig, looks at link in signature, looks at rig again, wonders how many ppd it can do?


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 21, 2014)

Antennas for my small machines. Now the wireless it actually useful.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> @t_ski @Easy Rhino


I think that's the same board I had before I killed it with a bad power supply cable


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> Nothing really special but this Precision T1500 be replacing the QX6700 tower as my desktop. Might swap the R7-240 with an HD4850 but the performance difference between them isn't that great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, but i really wanna build a sleeper 
stock outside but rock inside


----------



## Jborg (Nov 27, 2014)

Sorry for bad quality... heres my desk set up--- about to get a new desk though for christmas

Mouse is a G600.... Keyboard is a G105, and the Headset is a G235... I wanted to get the G430 surround sound headset, but it was a little to much atm.













This is without SSD


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 28, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Part 2
> 
> 
> (drat my AF120 has a dead led  ) but yep Air 540 is good to hide cable mess ... i really need a modular PSU...
> ...


Last time that happened on me I sat there staring at it instead of playing games to the point I final yelled and took the fan out of the computer to repair.  I was actually able to just solder the LED and it started working again (It had somehow gotten loose) but it drove me up a wall 


AthlonX2 said:


> @t_ski @Easy Rhino


That is a beastly looking setup with the dual Xeons under Swiftech blocks and the Swiftech water block to match!!!  All that silver and white really complements each other very well in the machine!


----------



## khemist (Nov 29, 2014)

Got me five of those Noctua industrial fans, 50% off, not in the pc atm but will be using them in the next setup whatever it is.

I just couldn't say no at that price.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 29, 2014)

My loyal friend


----------



## Compgeke (Nov 30, 2014)

I guess you can call it my PC.

DMX Profusion D music player. It loads a linux distro off the DVD and has some proprietary stuff to play music. It's made for stores and such and as such the music quality isn't too great but it's listenable.

I'll work on hacking something together later that loads music off a flash drive or something. Won't be too hard since it's bone stock x86 hardware.















Specs are:
700 MHz VIA C3
64 MB SDRAM
FSP 170W PSU
GFXcel Motherboard (nice and low end).


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Pretty happy with the outcome given that the Antec 900 (at least the old one, like I have) basically doesn't have any cable-management features.  Not perfect--in particular not happy with the front-panel audio and power/reset/LED wires draping down through the middle, but otherwise it worked well.  Long SATA cords and whatnot meant I was able to group everything around the 24pin and run it along the side of the drive cage.





Specs:
Antec 900
Foxconn H61MD
Core i3 3220
Antec H2O-620
Corsair 400W
2x4GB DDR3
Kingston 120GB SSD
Random DVD-RW drive

The PCIe power plug is left bundled up on the floor of the case for now because I have a GPU on the way.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2014)

Get a smaller case


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 1, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> I guess you can call it my PC.
> 
> DMX Profusion D music player. It loads a linux distro off the DVD and has some proprietary stuff to play music. It's made for stores and such and as such the music quality isn't too great but it's listenable.
> 
> ...



wow that board, reminds me of pentium 3 era
but anyway when i take a look at I/O ports looks like brand new board


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Get a smaller case


Well, the goal is to sell it locally at some point, and in a case with a window and blue LEDs means that I'll be able to get a far better price for it


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is my server:



And here is my main computer (in all its dusty glory):



Nice to not have to deal with S-ata cables to SSDs anymore (they fall out)


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 1, 2014)

z77OCF + 3570K (air now) grr + hooked up to bong cooler


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> ~snip~
> z77OCF + 3570K (air now) grr + hooked up to bong cooler


Does that cooler work better than it looks?


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 1, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Does that cooler work better than it looks?



infinitely..ees oogly..but 6-11c below ambient res water 24/7 ..no matter load/platform/chip.
will handle watever and res water stays below ambient


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> infinitely..ees oogly..but 6-11c below ambient res water 24/7 ..no matter load/platform/chip.
> will handle watever and res water stays below ambient


Impressive 
If it wasn't so big and inconvenient I might have to look into building one.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 1, 2014)

It's quite convenient..I can change platform in 5 mins.
If you ever care to try:  http://www.overclock.net/t/1503843/my-bong-cooler-build-log-evaporative-cooling/0_100


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 1, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> It's quite convenient..I can change platform in 5 mins.
> If you ever care to try:  http://www.overclock.net/t/1503843/my-bong-cooler-build-log-evaporative-cooling/0_100


That's impressive!  How much water does it evaporate (and how often does it have to be refilled)?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

Brusfantomet said:


> Here is my server:
> View attachment 60688
> And here is my main computer (in all its dusty glory):
> View attachment 60689
> Nice to not have to deal with S-ata cables to SSDs anymore (they fall out)


 
Is that a Fractal Define R4 I spy your server in? Mine uses one as well!


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 2, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That's impressive!  How much water does it evaporate (and how often does it have to be refilled)?



It evaporates about a pint a day.I fill a 1 1/2 gallon jug up every other day or so.
I do keep a capful of bleach and 1/2 cup of distilled vinegar in it.
(It's a 48-qt cooler almost full)

The double-bong in that link would probably evaporate twice as much.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 2, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is that a Fractal Define R4 I spy your server in? Mine uses one as well!


yes, yes it its started off with a Nanoxia Deap Silence 1, but it had problems accepting HDDs in all the drive rails, so changed it over to the Define R4, witch also takes 2 SSDs in the back of the MB tray, allowing for 8 3.5" drives


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 3, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Sorry for bad quality... heres my desk set up--- about to get a new desk though for christmas
> 
> Mouse is a G600.... Keyboard is a G105, and the Headset is a G235... I wanted to get the G430 surround sound headset, but it was a little to much atm.
> 
> ...



Yeah! Me and you have the same keyboard! Except mine is the COD edition with the green backlighting plus my dad painted it the same lime green as my case.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> z77OCF + 3570K (air now) grr + hooked up to bong cooler



Heh, didn't realise people still make evaporation coolers these days, ugly things, but the performance is stellar. I'd urge most people to try one of these before sub zero cooling, it's almost as effective 
How long have you run it for?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2014)

Its a swamp cooler. Not very effective and in high humidity not effective at all. Well if its 90f and dry in your house then it would work


----------



## SantaSLapper (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 3, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Heh, didn't realise people still make evaporation coolers these days, ugly things, but the performance is stellar. I'd urge most people to try one of these before sub zero cooling, it's almost as effective
> How long have you run it for?



It's getting long in the tooth..3 years now.

As for the humidity factor:
a) I live in FL
b) I have AC that's set @ 78f
c) The evap cooler does not add to humidity inside very much;It's quite negligible.
d) It is quite effective.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2014)

Schmuckley said:


> It's getting long in the tooth..3 years now.
> 
> As for the humidity factor:
> *a) I live in FL*
> ...


Well then, maybe I'll make one after all


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 4, 2014)

After "The water bottle incident" my boys got an update to their system.......
'
They went from this:
:




To this:

:

 





 

pictures really dont do it justice.  Had that old Asus lion square cooler (775). With the help of a xigmatek cross bow  and a little modding it fits 1150. G3528
The first gent I7 from the original still works fine though.  Trying to find an 1156 itx board now.  Total mission impossible.......


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 4, 2014)

The artwork on the side of the first one is pretty neat, ensabrenoir. Did you do that?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 4, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> The artwork on the side of the first one is pretty neat, ensabrenoir. Did you do that?



Actually it was "Sandy on the Corner". A local artist at a near by flea market.  She's air brushed several of my cases.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 4, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> Actually it was "Sandy on the Corner". A local artist at a near by flea market.  She's air brushed several of my cases.



Wow! That looks really nice.That cooler looks interesting as well.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 4, 2014)

SantaSLapper said:


>


 
Upgrade your CPU cooler man ! Very cool paint job and setup with the GTX 760 Mars


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2014)

MOAARRR AIR540!!!

meanwhile, in a small house on a mountain (also LG G2 camera 1st test) :

(not a G2 shot ... )

so i had 2 SATA2 500gb HDD (5400green/7200) : upgrade... they are not the best but at last they are SATA3 7200 1tb each (Toshiba)
 

then my retailer had a promo on the Logitech G19 (not S) 80$ so i did say "why not" i had a G15 and the G19 is a bit less wide (and also less wide than my K8100V2  who do not have the 12 macro button on the side) using HWiNFO64 for the monitoring (less catchy than AIDA64 but ... hey it's free and do what i ask)
 

and the bonuses shots, indeed a 13mp stabilized G2 snapper is waayyy better than a  8mp slow to focus UMI X1
 




ensabrenoir said:


> Trying to find an 1156 itx board now.  Total mission impossible.......


wellll ... where you are, maybe ... where i am ... oh wait ... ITX??? for what, may i ask?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> MOAARRR AIR540!!!
> 
> meanwhile, in a small house on a mountain (also LG G2 camera 1st test) :
> View attachment 60734
> ...



Got a I7 860 and a SG05 that'll make a nice mini bruiser of a portable rig.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 7, 2014)

Got myself a Corsair Graphite 760T to replace my old Fractal Design Define Mini.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 7, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Got myself a Corsair Graphite 760T to replace my old Fractal Design Define Mini.


Really, you seriously have to keep your rig in a cage to contain it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> Got myself a Corsair Graphite 760T to replace my old Fractal Design Define Mini.


Kinda like my DTX board and no GPU in the Antec 900....isn't your case a bit big for the HW you have in there?

But gorgeous setup


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> @t_ski @Easy Rhino



That is gorgeous!


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Kinda like my DTX board and no GPU in the Antec 900....isn't your case a bit big for the HW you have in there?
> 
> But gorgeous setup



I was originally going to buy the Maximus VII Formula when my previous board (M5G) and processor (3770K) died. I had to settle with the Gene because of the case I had. I didn't have the money to buy a board, processor, and case back then. I thought I'd buy a full tower case so I wouldn't be limited to motherboard choices in the future and I'm planning to build my first custom water loop by next year which led me to go big.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 7, 2014)

M7g is a nice board.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 8, 2014)

......yes..........I have an mini itx addiction........ When wife wasn't looking.....her  pc went from this;






To this:









Had to rma my blue k70......they sent me a red one . ocd raging. Gonna end up modding the blue led in the node and the m65 to red.  And i have a confession...........i broke the law....and almost ended up in the house of pain.  Wifey don't need a cx750m (only thing decent i can find locally with out ordering) ......so i went to staples........bought an antec 450...something..... lasted about 2 weeks and died  with a snap crackle pop pop POP!!!!!! THOUGHT I LOST THE BOARD I5 AND GTX 640.  Luckily it only took itself  Got a back up  thermaltake  smart 650 (.....might still be in danger)  in there now until I  the seasonic arrives . Gotta I7-860 gonna put in the Sg05......soon as i find a 1156 itx.......mission impossible....   .......amazing how you dont know how dusty your house is .....until you post pictures on the web.... yeeesh that whole desk gotta go...


----------



## Toothless (Dec 8, 2014)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......yes..........I have an mini itx addiction........ When wife wasn't looking.....her  pc went from this;
> 
> View attachment 60789
> 
> ...


Is that a M60 I see with all of the dusty glory?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 8, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Is that a M60 I see with all of the dusty glory?



M65 dust is really thick ...... cleaning right now......no hope for her desk though......


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Really, you seriously have to keep your rig in a cage to contain it.


 
In Philippines you gotta chain your stuff to steel rods and concrete if you don't want it to fly away with the typhoons!


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 10, 2014)

I've finally got my new build up and running... got 3 yr replacement plans on most of the stuff too.

and now here come the pics... sorry its not a full log or anything.

You can see i started with the MSI Nighblade Z97 barebones, I added an MSI GTX 970 TwinFrozr, 16gb patriot memory, a little over 3TB storage total... one 1tb, one 2tb (both WD 7.2k), a 250gb laptop drive, and a Corsair Force GT 120gb ssd. the cpu is an i5 4690K. I've got an astro A40 for my headphones and a Vizio 39in tv for the monitor. works great so far..

edit: the mouse is the r.a.t.5

here's a few more pics...






There's my Astro set... they're pretty nice when you get them set up properly to use the Optical on the sound card rather than just through USB. Love the little mixer too! When I'm not gaming I like using the large speakers there... they sound pretty good with the hdmi from my 970... sounds way better then my 7850 for whatever reason. could have something to do with the TV as well. Goes 970 HDMI -> TV -> RCA out -> Minijack converter -> car stereo Aux In, stereo is hooked up to an old power supply, works pretty great too!






This houses my extra 1TB hard drive... surprisingly it gets faster transfer rates than the internal 2TB WD Black! eSATA is pretty nice, but the cables seem to be hard to find around here for some reason. All the internal bays in the case are filled lol. Yes... That's a little BMW M3.





Added a 120mm case fan from my old case. I'm thinking of replacing the ODD with a slot load blu-ray drive. Everything's a tight fit... but so far so good!






And here's the setup... yep i was working on this post when i took the pics lol. BTW that's an OUYA tucked away by the xbox 360






and all the boxes lol


----------



## Toothless (Dec 11, 2014)

Finished!








And cleeeaaannnn. (1080p on the left / 1600x900 on the right)


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 12, 2014)

"Upgraded" my IRC server. Rather than using an old Sony VAIO laptop with an Athlon 4 (and a surprisingly working battery) I switched over to a Galileo.

Running Debian right now and while compiling\installing anything is slow Unreal runs well enough (but I know a guy who ran it on a 486 at one point, so...).


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 12, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, Bulbie!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 12, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> "Upgraded" my IRC server. Rather than using an old Sony VAIO laptop with an Athlon 4 (and a surprisingly working battery) I switched over to a Galileo.
> 
> Running Debian right now and while compiling\installing anything is slow Unreal runs well enough (but I know a guy who ran it on a 486 at one point, so...).


edit nope: it's a P54C/586 core, looks good, (i ran unreal on a 486DX33 too well surprisingly it was not bad at all indeed)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Galileo
tho i remember the pre specsheet showing a quark being a 486 core 
still a Pentium with DDR3-800 support : neat


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 13, 2014)

So I saw today that Staples had an ultrawide monitor on sale for $90 and I went from this:






To this:






2560x1080 29" goodness all up in yo face


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 13, 2014)

Should have bought 2!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 13, 2014)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Should have bought 2!


Last one! It went on clearance for 160 two weeks ago and I've been waiting for it to drop so I could snag this for cheap


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> So I saw today that Staples had an ultrawide monitor on sale for $90 and I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you like your Z506?  You seem to have the right front and rear swapped though.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Do you like your Z506?  You seem to have the right front and rear swapped though.


I got it on sale for $40 from newegg and its pretty good! Not $112 good, but if you can get some sort of deal its worth it. Apparently they are, this explains some things.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 13, 2014)

I thought the one with the volume control was the front right, which makes the other the right rear/surround.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 13, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I thought the one with the volume control was the front right, which makes the other the right rear/surround.


YEAAAHHH i dun goofed when i set it up


----------



## Sleepless (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is my new build (kept the 770 from my last build). I was able to do a quick Cinebench run on the i5 at 4.8Ghz and 1.265 volts. Temps were good with the H110 even without ramping up the fans too much. Didn't test too much but 4.8 may be the wall for this chip without going above 1.3V. Going from a steel and plastic case to the Evolv was great. Even though it may be a bit big for a micro atx case, if you plan to use the extra space for radiators then its a good trade off.


----------



## peche (Dec 13, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> @t_ski @Easy Rhino


@AthlonX2  Tt Figures??
Totally wanted!
Nice rig dude...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 15, 2014)

i had doubt ... but ... HELL YEAH my MK-26 fit in the Carbide Spec 01 (tho it need to be either 1x140 or 120+140  ) 8800 Ultra is silenced (the stock cooler hamster wheel started to do too much noise  ) now i just need to order some ram heatsink
   
  

2 last pics: flash versus no flash  and the door close just fine


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 16, 2014)

Holy crap @GreiverBlade  that is a huge cooler! Hows the temps on it?


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Update to my PC for this year (first one in a while)... new 970 Gaming OC and Fractal Design Define R4.



 

 

 

 

 

Actually been a while since I posted my PC  Hope you like the update


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 16, 2014)

How much still worth a 680 like that?


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 16, 2014)

No clue actually, selling to to a friend for the equivalent of about US$ 150.

I always battle to sell second hand, easier to give something away to someone that needs it than to try assign worth to it. In this case the friend insisted though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap @GreiverBlade  that is a huge cooler! Hows the temps on it?


well from 58° idle to 46° idle


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 17, 2014)

Got the 7850 and put the finishing touches to my "racing build":





Same mods as the first time: grill on the PSU space, power inlet, CMOS reset button.









The 7850 that is replacing the previous GT640  Nice upgrade, no more stutter. 









Samsung SATA2 256GB SSD (HP OEM part). More than enough for what I want.





Seasonic TFX 300w PSU nicely snuggled were the SUGO hard drive cage goes. The cage was missing the HDD mounts so it was useless. Got it for $15+s&h on ebay  Yes, I had an SFX 450w before but 1) it was overkill and 2) I'm going to need it for the Raven RVZ1 





Had these doing nothing in the parts bin so I just used them. The hot swap caddy proved to be very useful. You can also see the Ninja II that replaced the Hyper 212. Only reason for the change was that the Hyper supports current sockets while the Ninja II supports AM2/3, 478 and 775 so I though I'd rather have the Hyper free for a future project or something. Besides the Ninja is easier to install since it uses the standard socket retention bracket.










Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally want one of these UltraWides for my racing games


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Got the 7850 and put the finishing touches to my "racing build":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AOC q2963Pm, on clearance at staples for $160CAD (drops to 117 day after Christmas)! Its a very nice monitor for a very nice price :3


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2014)

i completely forgot that i had a spare AF140L ... well looks way better now and fixed the sagging issue (temporally) by re routing the 6pin 
    

the more i look at it the more i like it  still need to get some ram HS  (almost burnt my index checking the ram chip temp  )
usual flash/no flash shot
  

busy end of year ... calculating budget and seeking good deals ... hell yeah i really love that kind of time!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 18, 2014)

We heard you like heat sinks. So we put some heat sinks on your heat sinks


----------



## khemist (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm going to be switching to a new case in January but i'm still not sure what to go for, i went a bit silly with rads.

I bought XSPC EX240 and 360 crossflow rads and then thought maybe i would like some thicker ones so bought XSPC RX240 and 360 V3's.. i'm sure i'll use them all in the future.
 
Now to decide on a case!.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 23, 2014)

all i want for christmas is a modded H80 

replaced the tubing the coolant the radiator and added a second fan. i also moved the rad from the back exhaust to the front intake to reduce the noise from the second fan.

so all in all I've gone from a bone stock H80i to a custom mounted and modded corsair and gained around 7c in additional cooling performance. The weak link here still seems to be the pump but oh well. the most amazing thing to note is despite relocating the rad and dumping warm air on the video card the temps haven't budged on the 670 under load.












*Before the mod - 1 hour payload match in TF2*

*



*

*After the mod (same settings) - 1 hour payload match in TF2*

*



*


i have noticed that the VRM heatsink is getting quite hot now from the reduced airflow in the top of the case i'll have to adjust the rear fan profile a bit and if that doesn't work try something a little more drastic.
I'll also have to break open the loop again and get rid of the last pocket of air. all in all it was fun modding the thing and i'll have to think up what to do next to squeeze every bit of performance out of my rig.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2014)

Arrakis+9 said:


> all i want for christmas is a modded H80
> 
> replaced the tubing the coolant the radiator and added a second fan. i also moved the rad from the back exhaust to the front intake to reduce the noise from the second fan.
> 
> ...


gosh that give me idea for my H60V2... but adding a res to the loop  instead of ordering new pieces for the CPU loop 

btw what's the second wallpaper?  edit ... i just noticed it's Asuka Langley Soryu from Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2014)

Cooler swap after my ram died, new ram sucks balls, too.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 23, 2014)

Put my J1900 system into a Akasa Crypto Vesa.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel as if I had some "fun" with an angry raccoon with how injured my hands are from that heatsink. Worth it though after the three hours of pain. The left fan is the fan that came with it; the right fan the case fan. Doesn't plug into the motherboard but instead has it's own 3-speed controller and gets power from a molex connector from the PSU. I can max those fans out and piss myself off, or I can keep it quiet enough to where I don't know if my desktop is on besides my one HDD grinding on the bracket, hence making the case sound constipated. Temps are down 15-25c so I'm happy with the final outcome. Next upgrade is an SSD (120GB for the OS) Then a better quality PSU. Lastly either a stronger GPU or a bigger case.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 24, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> "Upgraded" my IRC server. Rather than using an old Sony VAIO laptop with an Athlon 4 (and a surprisingly working battery) I switched over to a Galileo.
> 
> Running Debian right now and while compiling\installing anything is slow Unreal runs well enough (but I know a guy who ran it on a 486 at one point, so...).


People still use IRC?


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 24, 2014)

Surprisingly, yes.

Picked this up the other day for $10 with an X5260, 4 gigs ram, Quadro FX1700, no hard drive.

Now it's a Xeon E5440, 24 GB ram, Radeon HD4850 and GeForce GTS240, Dual 500 GB HDD in RAID0 using LSI 1068 onboard. As soon as I find another S771 heatsink I'll throw in a second E5440 but I haven't money.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 24, 2014)

got all the wires cleaned up, mounted the block "right side up" to get the tubes to stop pushing on the video card, and also finished topping up the liquid in the AIO. looks pretty good with the clear tubes and EK blood red concentrate in there


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2014)

I had some troubles with the 7850's fan controller so I decided to install my old Coolviva Z1 on it. I twisted the heat-pipes a little and left it like this:










Now the back heatsink lines up with one of the exhaust fans. I kind of like it better this way since with the original fan all the hot air from the GPU was being channeled towards the PSU intake.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 27, 2014)

"More resolutions on more screens."





The blur is real.


----------



## Compgeke (Dec 28, 2014)

Picked this up today for $5. Had no ram at the time but after throwing some in it's working. The major problem(s) are the left screen hinge is ripped out and I managed to dump rubbing alcohol on the keyboard which seems to be slowly drying.  Both are fixable and none too expensive when I paid $5 anyways.

Specs: 2.3 GHz Core i5 2410M, 8 GB PC3-12800 ram, 320 GB 7.2k Seagate drive, Intel HD3000 graphics (sadly not AMD), 1366x768 LCD (eww), Intel 1030 wireless card.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2014)

Compgeke said:


> Picked this up today for $5. Had no ram at the time but after throwing some in it's working. The major problem(s) are the left screen hinge is ripped out and I managed to dump rubbing alcohol on the keyboard which seems to be slowly drying.  Both are fixable and none too expensive when I paid $5 anyways.
> 
> Specs: 2.3 GHz Core i5 2410M, 8 GB PC3-12800 ram, 320 GB 7.2k Seagate drive, Intel HD3000 graphics (sadly not AMD), 1366x768 LCD (eww), Intel 1030 wireless card.


ouch, its pretty painful
although it works normal, you may cover it with something


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 28, 2014)

wow love the corsair air540 mods! i'll post mine asap its stock case with small w/c loop but im upgrading the cpu/mobo and the w/c and possibly the psu


----------



## ypoora1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Primin'... Looks like the Windows Task Manager is drunk. AI suite says i'm running 4,515Ghz and all cores are at 100%. So does CPU-Z. Eh, whatever. It's 4,5 and it's stable. Was pretty close to 4,6 but the temps went over 75 and i decided to take it back a step.

More corsair AF120/140 coming in soon, by that point i can do more of an actual rig showcase with the new upgraded stuff. In the meantime an SSD(Kingston SSDNow V100 64GB, old but barely used and free!) has been added. The difference is scary.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 31, 2014)

Just grabbed me a "new" laptop. Its pretty nice for the price, and its pretty quick to. It'll even do some decent gaming. I only paid $400 for it.






It's current specs are...
Intel Core i7 2720QM 4C/8T
2x 4GB DDR3 1333mhz
250GB Toshiba 7200rpm
Intel HD3000 with nVidia NVS4200M (basically a GT520)
14.1in Display at 1600x900 60hz
Battery will last up to 2-4hrs

It plays games like Diablo III fairly well. Might do ok with Hard Reset. Transistor ran ok too.

However, I mostly got it for work use. I'm about to be running my own shop! woohoo! Details on that later though.

I do have a pending upgrade for the laptop...






Its a 240GB model. It should help with "resuming windows" speed and boot up in general. Should help with battery life and overall performance as well.

Edit: almost forgot... it's a Dell Latitude E4620. It has a magnesium internal frame so it feels real sturdy. I like the back lit keyboard also, though i really don't need to see the keys most of the time, but its still nice.


----------



## ypoora1 (Dec 31, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> Just grabbed me a "new" laptop. Its pretty nice for the price, and its pretty quick to. It'll even do some decent gaming. I only paid $400 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet deal! Pretty sure you'll have lots of fun with that.


----------



## Doc41 (Dec 31, 2014)

Finally moved to new home, the place is a mess and i really need a new desk




Still working on network face-plates and cabling, at least the TV and speakers are new


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2014)

Reverted to my ASUS VS24H for the moment  and also Trust GXT 166 in test (pics does not look to bad) using full size and not thumbnail to beat @Doc41


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2014)

xBruce88x said:


> Just grabbed me a "new" laptop.. it's a Dell Latitude *E4620*.


Is that dyslexia I smell?  Laptop looks like a Latitude *E6420*. 

Anyway, I had one of those before, but "upgraded" to our new model of laptop (at work), which is a Fujitsu E544.  I wanted the upgrade due to more ram, faster proc, faster wifi and a SSD/HDD hybrid drive, but the battery life on this thing sucks.  My old Dell could sit for weeks powered off and still have a charge - this Fujitsu is dead every time I try to use it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 31, 2014)

Lol yea my bad. Memory isnt the best. But the laptop works great for what i do with it. Plays a few games well enough


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> As soon as I find another S771 heatsink


As an owner of two dual 771 systems, that's not an easy task to do inexpensively. I hear Socket 604 mounting holes are the same dimensions, but the depth is different. I _think_, and don't quote me on this, but I _think_ a socket 604 cooler would work as long as you can bolt it down.
..or do what I do and just zip-tie something to it.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 3, 2015)

Bought myself a new mobo and got a new CPU for Xmas - i3-4360 and a Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z5S (don't worry, will upgrade to K CPU in the future) Got a new Sapphire Tri-X 280x sometime ago, painted it; I know some of you are curious to see it. Once the new parts were in, I took some pictures. The only thing different compared to the pictures is I also had to get a new Seasonic PSU (850w) to run my card.

About my rig: It's a custom painted Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus, painted a color called Green With Envy, a color found on the Dodge Challenger. My dad really put a lot of work into painting the case; the keyboard, a Logitech G105, is also painted the same color. He also used a carbon fiber dip kit on the front panel and some yellow pinstripe tape. Inside, he also did a custom sleeve job (his first ever!) which turned out really good. Unfortunately, my case has practically no cable management, so apologies if it's a bit messy. The stickers were custom printed by a friend of my father, but I did the turtle shell artwork.

The theme I chose for my rig is a bit odd - I based it around those little turtles from the Mario series (love those little guys) so I went with a green and yellow color scheme.

Apologies for the yellowish tint in the pictures but it was too cold outside to take pictures. Enjoy!

















The keyboard, the Logitech G105 Call of Duty edition (the backlighting is green)





And finally, the graphics card:


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice setup @Gmr_Chick ! 

FYI- If you ever want to tuck that 8pin mobo cable in some more... there is a great spot behind the graphics card (between the back of the case and the PCIE slot)


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 3, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> all i want for christmas is a modded H80
> 
> replaced the tubing the coolant the radiator and added a second fan. i also moved the rad from the back exhaust to the front intake to reduce the noise from the second fan.
> 
> ...



May i suggest cpuling inn the cpu mosfet cooler to the h80 loop, its already a waterblock ready for use, and you obviously know how to chage the tubing on that H80


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 4, 2015)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Bought myself a new mobo and got a new CPU for Xmas - i3-4360 and a Gigabyte G1 Sniper Z5S (don't worry, will upgrade to K CPU in the future) Got a new Sapphire Tri-X 280x sometime ago, painted it; I know some of you are curious to see it. Once the new parts were in, I took some pictures. The only thing different compared to the pictures is I also had to get a new Seasonic PSU (850w) to run my card.
> 
> About my rig: It's a custom painted Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus, painted a color called Green With Envy, a color found on the Dodge Challenger. My dad really put a lot of work into painting the case; the keyboard, a Logitech G105, is also painted the same color. He also used a carbon fiber dip kit on the front panel and some yellow pinstripe tape. Inside, he also did a custom sleeve job (his first ever!) which turned out really good. Unfortunately, my case has practically no cable management, so apologies if it's a bit messy. The stickers were custom printed by a friend of my father, but I did the turtle shell artwork.
> 
> ...


That green on the TRI-X is sick!  The whole rig looks really great in general and its nice to the customized components made so everything matches up well!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 4, 2015)

A quick update, was having issues with my RAID 0 drives on my X99 main rig, every time I flashed a new BIOS to it, it would make the 3TB volume were all my games were installed fail, deleting all of my games  Luckily I have a drive on my X79 with the exact same data, but it was super annoying to copy everything after updating the BIOS, so while Asus works on a fix (I reported the issue on their ROG RVE support website) I decided to just replace both RAID 0 Volumes with single Samsung 850 Pro 256GBs SSD and 3TB WD Black drives.





















I don't think I ever uploaded pics of my 4K Acer G-Sync monitor, I love this panel, and playing games in 4K is truly an experience to behold, G-Sync makes any frame dips unnoticeable, couldn't be happier with my new screen 











Hope you guys like the latest update to my main rig


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> May i suggest cpuling inn the cpu mosfet cooler to the h80 loop, its already a waterblock ready for use, and you obviously know how to chage the tubing on that H80



well the thing is that there are a few different reasons for why i didnt plumb the tubing up to the mosfets, if the screws wernt on the bottom of the motherboard to remove said heat sink i might be more inclined to incorporate it as well but, if i ever had any sort of problem with the loop it would be a complete pain in the ass to get everything apart again without spilling water everywhere. the other thing that concerns me is that it has been said that the block on the motherboard is very restrictive and that "liquefying" the heat sink doesn't really provide much better temps over just putting a fan on the thing. so as it stands; yes it would look nice and all and maybe drop the temps by a few degrees but it's much more of a hassle overall to even really consider.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> A quick update, was having issues with my RAID 0 drives on my X99 main rig, every time I flashed a new BIOS to it, it would make the 3TB volume were all my games were installed fail, deleting all of my games  Luckily I have a drive on my X79 with the exact same data, but it was super annoying to copy everything after updating the BIOS, so while Asus works on a fix (I reported the issue on their ROG RVE support website) I decided to just replace both RAID 0 Volumes with single Samsung 850 Pro 256GBs SSD and 3TB WD Black drives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a lot of money sir. Congrats on that!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 5, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> A quick update, was having issues with my RAID 0 drives on my X99 main rig, every time I flashed a new BIOS to it, it would make the 3TB volume were all my games were installed fail, deleting all of my games  Luckily I have a drive on my X79 with the exact same data, but it was super annoying to copy everything after updating the BIOS, so while Asus works on a fix (I reported the issue on their ROG RVE support website) I decided to just replace both RAID 0 Volumes with single Samsung 850 Pro 256GBs SSD and 3TB WD Black drives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raid 0 and SSD's is still something I am always a bit skeptical of honestly because of problems in the past.  One of the reasons I went ahead and bought an 840 PRO 512 GB instead of buying 2 840 PRO 256GB models.  Though recent years have gotten so much better I just need to one day go out and give it a try if I decide I need more SSD space and buy another 512gb 840 PRO.

Very cool looking system, how you enjoying the ACER?  You also having fun like I am with having multiple different resolution monitors around it and the scaling fun with that .

BTW wheres the Swift?  Is it the one on the left side I just don't see the logo I guess.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Jan 5, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Raid 0 and SSD's is still something I am always a bit skeptical of honestly because of problems in the past.  One of the reasons I went ahead and bought an 840 PRO 512 GB instead of buying 2 840 PRO 256GB models.  Though recent years have gotten so much better I just need to one day go out and give it a try if I decide I need more SSD space and buy another 512gb 840 PRO.



Have 3 OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB models in raid 0 on my backup machine, software raid. Working prefectly (os on a 250 GB samsung 840 pro)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 6, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Raid 0 and SSD's is still something I am always a bit skeptical of honestly because of problems in the past.  One of the reasons I went ahead and bought an 840 PRO 512 GB instead of buying 2 840 PRO 256GB models.  Though recent years have gotten so much better I just need to one day go out and give it a try if I decide I need more SSD space and buy another 512gb 840 PRO.
> 
> Very cool looking system, how you enjoying the ACER?  You also having fun like I am with having multiple different resolution monitors around it and the scaling fun with that .
> 
> BTW wheres the Swift?  Is it the one on the left side I just don't see the logo I guess.


Thanks! And yes, the scaling on the two other monitors is awful hahaha, wish you could set scaling indepently on each monitor as opposed to having one global setting :/

The Swift is upstairs in my X79/Titan rig, it's still a very capable system and more than up to the task to run games maxed out at 1440p 

And I didn't have any issues with RAID 0 on my X79 system, I guess there's something about the config of my HDDs the R5E board didn't like :/


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 6, 2015)

I've ran a pair of 830s on RAID0 on a *gasp* AM3+ motherboard for quite a while now and happily no problems to report. Supposedly it doesn't support TRIM but it's enabled for some reason (I didn't enable it manually).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2015)

second batch



dual loop is .... fun? a bit ghetto although but all work as intended (except my 1st JetFlo who have a rattle noise, it didn't when installed vertically gotta check later)
  

  

150ml for the gpu loop (and almost used all the ZuperZero i had) 100ml for the cpu loop and less than 1/3 of the AT clear protect used (30mm rad require less than a 60mm yup and 50ml less on the res)
the 30mm rad for cpu will be enough since paired with 2 jetflo @ 2.2k rpm and i doubt a 60mm would have fit with the fan inside the case (on the 60mm the fan are between the case and bezel)


----------



## Black.Raven (Jan 6, 2015)

My pc atm:










LoL for some reason it uploads wrong on every imgupload site


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2015)

well the H60V2 recycling


it should do it fine for a E8400@ 4.0 (still had to do a ersatz backplate since the kit only has 115X to 1366 but the pump bracket is 775 to 2011 compatible)




Black.Raven said:


> LoL for some reason it uploads wrong on every imgupload site


@Black.Raven this is why you use the "upload a files" button on TPU .... way more reliable than img uploader (except for pm ) you can even add them in full size or thumbnails


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 6, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> @Black.Raven this is why you use the "upload a files" button on TPU .... way more reliable than img uploader (except for pm ) you can even add them in full size or thumbnails




Good suggestion. but also, there's http://www.techpowerup.org/ that'll host pics for posting on any site.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 6, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Good suggestion. but also, there's http://www.techpowerup.org/ that'll host pics for posting on any site.



I used Photobucket for mine


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 7, 2015)

awesome rigs guys... here's my little addition 






Asus ROG Swift 1440P model. Yea.. it was expensive, but that cheap 4K Seiki just wasn't cutting it. 30hz was killing my eyes and mouse lag having vsync on in games was just killing me. I dunno seems i'm more sensitive to certain things since my surgery. Lower refresh rates definitely bother me more now than before, that TV was literally making me sick. However, 144hz is freaking awesome! And, the GSync really works. Its great, i can turn off vsync in games and not have mouse lag while still having a clear image with no tearing and other related glitches. It was a bit more than i would have liked to pay, but it does help in a way health wise... and it seems anything that really helps with health is expensive anyways.

also... didn't even know the bottom base lit up red like that. Looks pretty cool since it matches with my keyboard lights too!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2015)

That monitor deserves a tidy desk. Clean that mess up


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2015)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I used Photobucket for mine



Jesus why? There is also TPU Capture. Too easy  http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture/

Just alt/printscreen then paste. Takes 4 seconds and not just pics, anything on a screen


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2015)

I use imgshack.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 7, 2015)

yea i was busy trying to fit a cpu cooler... turned out the zalman didn't work so i had to go back to stock


----------



## Black.Raven (Jan 7, 2015)

I normally used the tpowerup img upload, but it said it couldnt move the file


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 7, 2015)

silly moment .... i just noticed that i run my 4690K @ 4690mhz (well 4691)
http://valid.x86.fr/f5xz7w geekish factor maximized!



Black.Raven said:


> I normally used the tpowerup img upload, but it said it couldnt move the file


well the only issue i have with "upload a file" button is when i try to upload a non resized shot of my G2 normal shots are above 2mb 50% shots are around 600kb 

updated shot closed




hum i think since all the white fan except for the AF120L/AF140L are hidden by the rads i need to check offers on SMD LED stripes 25/30cm to light up a bit the interior


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 7, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Jesus why? There is also TPU Capture. Too easy  http://www.techpowerup.com/tpucapture/
> 
> Just alt/printscreen then paste. Takes 4 seconds and not just pics, anything on a screen



Because I didn't know there were other ways.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## agent00skid (Jan 8, 2015)

So I realised that all the SATA cables I've received with motherboards are 50cm, which is a bit excessive in my little hanger machine, also I needed a cable that angled the other way. So I saw that I could buy 10cm cable that was angled the right way and thought it would be brilliant... Turns out 10cm isn't very long, less so when it's from end of connector to end of connector. :S
But... It fits... Just. :S




Sorry for poor quality. It's quite cramped in that machine, so had trouble positioning the camera.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 8, 2015)

nickbaldwin86 said:


>


+1 for Aliens reference!


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 8, 2015)

Gmr_Chick said:


> +1 for Aliens reference!



That is my "Gamer" "online" name   I would have used it here but Ripley was taken.

so if you play CS:Go or any other games that involve shooting things I am likely one of the 100 Ripleys   =EGC=Ripley


----------



## Toothless (Jan 9, 2015)

My desktop is turning into "Your PC for the moment" will post pics later if I can.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> So I realised that all the SATA cables I've received with motherboards are 50cm, which is a bit excessive in my little hanger machine, also I needed a cable that angled the other way. So I saw that I could buy 10cm cable that was angled the right way and thought it would be brilliant... Turns out 10cm isn't very long, less so when it's from end of connector to end of connector. :S
> But... It fits... Just. :S
> 
> 
> ...



btw, is that ok since it looks pretty tight, you may stress the cable or the connector for long time


----------



## cole2109 (Jan 13, 2015)

My Frankencolestein MOD 












-Intel 4790K@4800MHz,
-Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK ,
-Gigabyte GTX 980 SLI
-16gb Corsair Vengeance,
-SSD 240gb Kingston, 3TB HDD,
-Corsair HX 1000W
-Asus XONAR HDAV 1.3 DELUXE


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Loving the Frankencolestein. A wicked well specd rig.

I hope you cant find the side panel. !!!!!!


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2015)

cole2109 said:


> My Frankencolestein MOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That must be the first wireless PSU, because I can't see any cables in that case - that's my pick up line  Too perfect man, come on, mess it up a bit, so we know you are not a machine


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 13, 2015)

Setup this Optiplex 780 as a Minecraft server for someone who needs one short term for a school project. Runs Windows right now as they aren't really familiar with Linux at all.

I quite like these SFF ones as they're decently fast, quiet and small.

Specs of this one:
2.33 GHz Core 2 Quad Q8200
8 GB DDR3
500 GB HDD
Intel 6205 wireless card
Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard (and not pirated - I have 5 licenses).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am back on a PC! Although my cable management skill sucks still even with a Define R4 case xD


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> I am back on a PC! Although my cable management skill sucks still even with a Define R4 case xD



Very easy to do cable management in an R4- here's an earlier build in mine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Norton said:


> Very easy to do cable management in an R4- here's an earlier build in mine


What was the wiring like behind the top HDD cage?? I removed the top cage for more airflow lol


----------



## Norton (Jan 13, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> What was the wiring like behind the top HDD cage?? I removed the top cage for more airflow lol



There's plenty of airflow with the cage turned like I did 

and

There is enough room behind the mobo tray to clean up most/nearly all of the cabling


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> There's plenty of airflow with the cage turned like I did
> 
> and
> 
> There is enough room behind the mobo tray to clean up most/nearly all of the cabling


Ah okay i will give it ago when i have more time in my hand.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 15, 2015)

That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 15, 2015)

1nf3rn0x said:


>


 
Nice lappy. Specs?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 15, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Nice lappy. Specs?



Thanks 

i7 4710HQ
16GB RAM
4GB GTX 860m
512GB pci-e ssd
Full HD IPS Panel

Nothing top of the line but you're paying for design and build quality. Also how they managed to fit that hardware in such a thin chassis!


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 15, 2015)

Cleaned the dust today


----------



## denixius (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,

Finally, I bought parts of my gaming PC. In "*Building New Gaming PC*" thread we discussed how can I build good gaming PC with low budget.

First we've decided this parts:

*Case: *Corsair Carbide 400R Mid Tower ATX 80+ 750W
*Process:* INTEL Core i7-4790K Socket 1150 8MB 3.6GHz Quad Core 22nm - 332,20$
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 Socket 1150 DDR3 3200MHz - 166,77$
*Graphic Card:* Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce 3X 3GB DDR5 384 Bit PCI Exspress (GV-R928XOC-3GD) - 279,00$

But, I had to change some parts. Because these process, motherboard and graphic card are out of stocks.

Here is alternative parts instead of them:

Intel Core i7 4790 Soket 1150 3.6GHz 8MB
Asus R7 265 DirectCU II GDDR5 2GB 256Bit AMD Radeon DX11.2
GIGABYTE Z97M-D3H Intel Z97 Soket 1150 DDR3 3100MHz(O.C) HDMI&DVI
CORSAIR CARBIDE SERİSİ 400R 80PLUS 750W MidT ATX

I already bought them, and here is the photo:


----------



## stevorob (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is a pic of the current setup.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 15, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Here is a pic of the current setup.


Yep, I'm jealous.


----------



## Finners (Jan 15, 2015)

cole2109 said:


> My Frankencolestein MOD



what fans are they? Lovely tidy build as well!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2015)

stevorob said:


> Here is a pic of the current setup.




love your set up Dude must be great for gaming, bit toooooo  big for porn though.


----------



## cole2109 (Jan 15, 2015)

Finners said:


> what fans are they? Lovely tidy build as well!


----------



## peche (Jan 15, 2015)

nice looking fans!
have leds?


----------



## stevorob (Jan 16, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Yep, I'm jealous.





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> love your set up Dude must be great for gaming, bit toooooo  big for porn though.



haha, it's all good.  Thanks guys.  I've actually tried to get a few of my buddies to come over and get some racing in, but they haven't yet  .  

It's definitely fun, but can be a bit much at times.  Most of the time I stick to gaming on just one monitor.  It really helps when I'm working though


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2015)

well well well ... since my delivery took way more time than expected i decided yesterday to seek if i didn't had some heatsink for the RAM of the 8800 Ultra ... it turned out i still had the 12 that where bundled with the MK-26 (talk about blindness ... )
and for the VRM i can re use the blue anodized alu i already had, so i finished in the night went to sleep .... only to wake up with a delivery notice ... oh well i will take off the blue one and use the small black (lucky i did find the one from the MK-26, because the one received are too small for the RAM chip  ) don't worry on the plaster TIM .... the Phobya HE-Extreme is really thick ...
   

the 2 component thermal glue from Phobya is quite good (altho the syringes are quite a pain ... you squeeze a little and "blarf" a lot is out... such a waste ... oh well still have enough for the next operation)

also in the delivery: chinese copy of the X360 receiver ... well once plugged the auto install prompt you directly to MS website and DL the official software and drivers  around 39chf spared


----------



## peche (Jan 16, 2015)

@GreiverBlade nice upgrade, 
i have to repaste my GTX 760.. its been a year of hard gaming with it,  at least 4 days per week and full sundays for the past 3 months , so i would repaste it, 

Regards,


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> also in the delivery: chinese copy of the X360 receiver ... well once plugged the auto install prompt you directly to MS website and DL the official software and drivers  around 39chf spared
> View attachment 61742 View attachment 61741


I have the same adapter, except mine is blue. I laughed when it directed me to the official Micro$oft download as well.


----------



## Finners (Jan 16, 2015)

Excuse the poor photo quality (taken on ipad) and the rear white fan will be replaced at some point.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 18, 2015)

window tint! 

*before:





after:





with the enermax fan on:




*


----------



## khemist (Jan 18, 2015)

Tj08 case being replaced by Fractal R5, all drives will be removed for 2x 360mm rads.

Will post some pics when done.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 18, 2015)

khemist said:


> Tj08 case being replaced by Fractal R5, all drives will be removed for 2x 360mm rads.
> 
> Will post some pics when done.



no moar window D:


----------



## khemist (Jan 18, 2015)

They only had the non windowed version , i'll buy the window seperate!.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well i managed to get my cooler master hyper 103 CPU cooler on this morning after making another attempt. I believe i must of put the backplate screws wrong but this was only way i could get it to mount correctly.









Temp wise its not made huge difference from stock but will see when running games.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jan 18, 2015)

there is some very nice rigs in here. well here is my baby lol. i wish the fan controller wasn't blue but dint find a red and find out wen i got it i couldn't put in on the front of my case since is to small, it was 10 bucks so what ever lol.
i still love my corsair 500r but been considering grabbing a NXZT H440.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 18, 2015)

It's so small >.<


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 21, 2015)

khemist said:


> Tj08 case being replaced by Fractal R5, all drives will be removed for 2x 360mm rads.
> 
> Will post some pics when done.


 

Let me guess, you switch case because you want your 3x120mm rad inside the case ? Right ?

I know that a 3x120mm rad doesnt fit in that Silverstone.


----------



## khemist (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah 2 3x120mm rads i want in it so i can run the fans very quiet.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2015)

One of my pooters...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2015)

Toothless said:


> One of my pooters...


That's neat. You going to put it in the oven to fix it?


----------



## R00kie (Jan 21, 2015)

Devil-Walker said:


> there is some very nice rigs in here. well here is my baby lol. i wish the fan controller wasn't blue but dint find a red and find out wen i got it i couldn't put in on the front of my case since is to small, it was 10 bucks so what ever lol.
> i still love my corsair 500r but been considering grabbing a NXZT H440.



Where did you get that backplate for your graphics card from? It's a PITA to get one nowadays, cause it's literally nowhere to be found...


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually modded the back plate with some electrical tape and a piece of red plastic to make the evga glow and not the plastic isn't touching the back of the card.






i got the plate of amazon i bought the last one last night since ill have sli soon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OSAT62Q/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Toothless (Jan 21, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> That's neat. You going to put it in the oven to fix it?


Not this little bugger, as it might go into the FS thread. I fixed the slot issue and posts just fine. The only issues I have with it is the lack of a charger.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 21, 2015)

Devil-Walker said:


> I actually modded the back plate with some electrical tape and a piece of red plastic to make the evga glow and not the plastic isn't touching the back of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn you, bugger!  I was literally looking at that like a week ago xD


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 21, 2015)

3930k/780ti system-


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 23, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> Darn you, bugger!  I was literally looking at that like a week ago xD



I know this sounds like a silly question but have you checked directly from evga?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-0972-B9

It says it's in stock and so does the Amazon link as well?


----------



## R00kie (Jan 23, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I know this sounds like a silly question but have you checked directly from evga?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-0972-B9
> 
> It says it's in stock and so does the Amazon link as well?


Ah, thanks. The last time I checked, none of them were in stock. I wonder if they send stuff to UK though...


----------



## cole2109 (Jan 24, 2015)

cole2109 said:


> My Frankencolestein MOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two more


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jan 24, 2015)

That is indeed a beautiful monster. Great job. Love the reference cards im jelous lol.


----------



## Jbunda (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2015)

Here i go!
I got my baby with me to the work ... so i blow it, repaste my GTX and also did my best with the cables!
Specs:
Processor:               intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155 // Water cooled
Motherboard:        GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.1
Cooling:                 Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro // Thermaltake Thunder Blade X4 / Glid Slim 120UV fans
Memory:                 Kingston   16GB Custom Thermaltake HeatSpreader // Air Cooled** Hyperx Fan Cooler
Video Card(s):        GIGABYTE GTX 760 OC 2GB Rev. 2.0
Hard Disk(s):           Crucial M4 SSD / Seagate Barracuda 2TB / Seagate 320GB's
Optical Drive:          LG GSA-H62N SATA Dual Layer DVD Drive
Case:                      Custom moded Thermaltake Comander MS-ii
Sound Card:           On-board Dolby 5.1
Power Supply:        Thermaltake TR2 700W 80plus bronce


 

 


PD sorry for bad photos...


----------



## Jbunda (Jan 24, 2015)

peche said:


> Here i go!
> I got my baby with me to the work ... so i blow it, repaste my GTX and also did my best with the cables!
> Specs:
> Processor:               intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155 // Water cooled
> ...



 Looks like a nice set up, first build?


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2015)

@Jbunda thanks, she is actually its like the 5th one...!
i have replaced coolers and GPU couple of times.. also case...


----------



## Jbunda (Jan 24, 2015)

@peche  Honestly I am right now looking into possibly starting a new project; A mineral oil rig... in an Acrylic case with a Bioshock Rapture city diorama instead of the typical aquarium look.


----------



## peche (Jan 24, 2015)

@Jbunda  a submerged one?

That’s ultra cool dude, I have seen a couple of those ones, and I gotta recongnize that  it is an interesting work for how it would look, but I thing there are  more disadvantages on those mods compared to another cooling options..what you plan to use it?new stuff or old ones?

Bioshock … oh heartless undersea city …


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 24, 2015)

Jbunda said:


> MEGA PICTURES!


I think you installed both memory modules into the same channel, you should have one on each channel


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 24, 2015)

My desk with my new Dell U2515H monitor.


----------



## Jbunda (Jan 24, 2015)

@peche Yes the submerged, and honestly more of just one of those fun projects; Im looking into to building a better PC than I have now so all the parts in my current would be used for the submerged one. @GorbazTheDragon zTheDragon Yeah I didn't know how to upload right so I just hit all full size whoops.


----------



## peche (Jan 25, 2015)

@Jbunda nice proyect fella, i would like to see how it goes! good luck with it dude!
Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Jan 25, 2015)

peche said:


> Here i go!
> I got my baby with me to the work ... so i blow it, repaste my GTX and also did my best with the cables!
> Specs:
> Processor:               intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155 // Water cooled
> ...


IT'S LIKE A RAINBOW OF CABLES.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 25, 2015)

Toothless said:


> IT'S LIKE A RAINBOW OF CABLES.



And here I thought I'd never thank one of your posts


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 25, 2015)

Now that it's bright, I can post some better pictures of my new monitor. Dell U2515H


----------



## Vario (Jan 25, 2015)

peche said:


> Here i go!
> I got my baby with me to the work ... so i blow it, repaste my GTX and also did my best with the cables!
> Specs:
> Processor:               intel i7 3770 / Socket FCLGA1155 // Water cooled
> ...


Peche please be careful with the TR2 700w power supply, they are very junky.  I own one but no longer trust it.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Jborg (Jan 25, 2015)

Just waited a month for these red LEDs to ship here. Going to be swapping out the old blue WINDFORCE for a red one this week on meh gtx 970

Current:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2015)

Jbunda said:


> View attachment 62041 View attachment 62042 View attachment 62043 View attachment 62044


Nice rig, but what really makes me like these pictures is the fact you're using a Glock armorer's work mat for your mouse pad.


----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> IT'S LIKE A RAINBOW OF CABLES.


@Toothless  it's because how  my psu have all the cables.. I would do a sleeve job to all of them soon!
I found theese near my work so … 


 
by February  / march  when my wallet overcome I would!




Vario said:


> Peche please be careful with the TR2 700w power supply, they are very junky.  I own one but no longer trust it.


@Vario  thanks for the advice dude! I have been using thermaltake's  TR2 PSU's since my first building like 8 years ago they never disappointed me! also I always use UPS on my builds, also I'm currently using one BackUp Pro 1000Va from APC!

Thanks fella,

Regards,


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2015)

A little something I threw together over the last few hours....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 27, 2015)

Live OR Die said:


>



Thanks for the pics, I've been meaning to get that EK SLI bridge for a while, one quick question: how did you manage to block the middle connector so it doesn't spill the coolant?

Thank you once again for posting pics of your awesome rig.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 27, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I threw together over the last few hours....


 Are those Poseidon's the 780 or 980's? What CPU you got under there???
Nice build


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2015)

kickass build!
nice PSU....!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Are those Poseidon's the 780 or 980's? What CPU you got under there???
> Nice build



780s, and a 5930K.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for the pics, I've been meaning to get that EK SLI bridge for a while, one quick question: how did you manage to block the middle connector so it doesn't spill the coolant?
> 
> Thank you once again for posting pics of your awesome rig.



Hey man you can pickup a EK-FC Terminal BLANK for ether the Serial or Parallel Bridge but i would recommend going Parallel as the Blank is only a sheet of metal rather than a large block thats used on the serial version, I had to order the part from overseas as no where over here sold the dam thing HAHA.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 27, 2015)

New edition to the PC hardware. My first kinda decent headphones, JVC HA-RX700:

 

I know 30-40 bucks is basically pocket money for lots of you people, but to each his own. I am running them with Creative X Fi go Pro, but I am eyeing a cheapo FiiO E06. I noticed some people let them "burn out" by running them one night at near max volume, but I dont fancy such ideas. To be fair my current headset Creative HS-450 is doing remarkably well against these, but not in the comfortability department.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jan 28, 2015)

my current.  this rig is DEAD QUIET!!!  









(crap pic, just showing the rads... 1 240x120x30 and 1 360x120x54)




anywho,  the spec list....

4970,
gigabyte ud5 black  (i just bought an Asus z97 WS board because the gb only can run 8&4 pcie lanes with my sound card installed) switching asaic...
2 powercolor 290x's
Asus essence stxII w/7.1 support card.
samsung 850pro 256g boot drive
'2x crucial 500gb data ssd
1200w evga platinum
32g mushkin 2133 blacks...(got'em before the price hike)


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 28, 2015)

badtaylorx said:


> my current.  this rig is DEAD QUIET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice you should look at getting a EK-FC Terminal would clean things up .


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 28, 2015)

"Chernobyl"

Appologies for the poor picture quality, I have a shitty camera.

System specs in my profile.  This system has been upgraded many times over the years to the point it's not the same overheating monstrosity it was when it earned that nickname.  Last upgrade was a month or two ago and included dumping the old case and throwing in a nice Radeon.

It's not as high end as it used to be, but man, it can still kick some ass at 1080p.  That R9 290X sure gave it some pep, too.


*First, an overview.  That's my system sitting on a file cabinet.  I have a Panasonic 39" LCD next to it.  I sit in front of said LCD in an armchair while gaming, using a Razer Deathadder 2013, and a IBM Model M Keyboard (still the best bitches!)  Yeah man, life could be worse (though this definitely doesn't make me want to go job searching like I should).*






*Insides.  It's a non-modular PSU so I basically gave up on cable management before I started...  cut me some slack, lol.*


----------



## khemist (Jan 28, 2015)

Just WOW!.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 28, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> *... cut me some slack, lol.*



I wish I could do that man, I wish I could , but I can't help myself thinking about what could be done about that "explosion". Awesome case! I am a sucker for gills. They look so aggressive.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 28, 2015)

The explosion could be fixed by a nonmodular PSU by and large, almost all the power comes out of the PCIe plugs, I don't need 15 molex connectors goddamnit lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The explosion could be fixed by a nonmodular PSU by and large, almost all the power comes out of the PCIe plugs, I don't need 15 molex connectors goddamnit lol.


 
Nah, you don't necessarily need a modular PSU.  Non-modu;ar can still be tamed routing everything out the holes on the backside, and then having them pole out where needed from an opening near where they plug in, and any groupings then zip-tied together into clusters..  It's just time-consuming, that's all.  You can do it!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nah, you don't necessarily need a modular PSU.  Non-modu;ar can still be tamed routing everything out the holes on the backside, and then having them pole out where needed from an opening near where they plug in, and any groupings then zip-tied together into clusters..  It's just time-consuming, that's all.  You can do it!



I need to photograph the backside of my case aparently.

Would you believe me if I told you all that can be done there, has been done?  The case itself came with a bundle of cables that use most of the routing channels.  It has the weirdest way of powering its fans I've every seen BTW, consisting of daisy chained molexes in the back.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I need to photograph the backside of my case aparently.
> 
> Would you believe me if I told you all that can be done there, has been done?  The case itself came with a bundle of cables that use most of the routing channels.  It has the weirdest way of powering its fans I've every seen BTW, consisting of daisy chained molexes in the back.


 
I would believe you without pictures! There are alot of great looking cases that have zero room on the backside for cable management.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, "looks great, not very functional." just about describes my case.  If only they had printed that on the box.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2015)

well, now that i see those Phobya Flexlight in cold white are quite what i am searching for .... i know where to order them. (the bottom has enough light but not the back  ) and i need to clean that plexi ... (and the rest ... duuuh'DUST! )

 
now i have also to find a good idea to cover the top of these DT01ACA100 (replacing the sticker by something a bit less ... OEM ... 
good thing Phobya have also these in stock, 


and also ... now i don't have to worry anymore if i can't find a mug/cup for my morning coffee (or night ...)

yep ... a little damage on it but for the price ... who care 

edit: forgot ... i also got one of them 4p molex to 4x fan 12V for the 2 pump and the 2 AF fans
the JetFlo are set on fixed 1650rpm since one of them click above 2k, my rig is now quite silent by my standard


----------



## khemist (Jan 28, 2015)

RV02/FT02 had very little room on the back and i managed to hide almost everything on it, it did take a bit of force at times to get the back panel on but it can be done.


----------



## nexus_a (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I'll spare you the picture of my build since there is nothing special about it, (it's something like this) but I'm quite proud of what are on my desk. You really can have another great build with the cost of all the stuff here:


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 30, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> "Chernobyl"
> 
> Appologies for the poor picture quality, I have a shitty camera.
> 
> ...



Your cables says " ... kill us... "


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2015)

badtaylorx said:


> my current.  this rig is DEAD QUIET!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad set up, just wondering why you would want to route hot coolant through the CPU from the GPU's, or vice versa?
Surely separate radiators would allow you to keep them independant


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

Someone ask for blur?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2015)

Props for still having a "Fat" PS2

looks like my shop at times lol. This thread would get full really quick if i took pics of every pc that came in the shop


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

xBruce88x said:


> Props for still having a "Fat" PS2
> 
> looks like my shop at times lol. This thread would get full really quick if i took pics of every pc that came in the shop


That PS2 is ancient but still works. Has lasted longer than 90% of the games it has played. I LOVE it. 

Now it runs as a DVD/game player, and is hooked up to a 7-inch screen. Picture quality on my 1080p is shite so smaller, the better. PLUS MULTITASKING GODLINESS.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 31, 2015)

it'd be great for emulators for older games. I think you can mod in a hard drive and some homebrew software for that on the ps2


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Your cables says " ... kill us... "



I've explained that issue.  It's hardly ideal, but it's hard to argue with good FPS.  I'll let them moan and groad in there as long as temps are good and FPS remains high.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 31, 2015)

xBruce88x said:


> it'd be great for emulators for older games. I think you can mod in a hard drive and some homebrew software for that on the ps2


Do tell.

UPDATE: My desktop keeps making constipated noises.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

> UPDATE: My desktop keeps making constipated noises.



It needs to do it's business in privacy.  Set it on the pot and leave it a few hours.


----------



## khemist (Jan 31, 2015)

Made a start on the Fractal R5, i'm just using this tiny little Bitspower mini tank  until i get my
Bitspower DDC 250 upgrade top that's out of stock just now.

Looks like it's going to be a RX240 and RX360 rad and not the 2 x 360 since i wanted since the end tanks are hitting off each other, going to get on with it tomorrow.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2015)

Sort of a shit image, but it does show the new addition to the daily driver. Also yes I see my tubing has faded


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally got the faceplate for the slim DVD writer:






Also some overclocking:






1920Mhz seems to be the RAM's limit. Not bad for 1.5v CL9 DIMMs


EDIT: Icestorm:






GPU-Z still doesn't detect Kabini clocks.  but GPU clock speed is 720 (120*6) and memory is 960Mhz (120*8). 







yup, on the top!


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 2, 2015)

No full inside picture...yet.

Picked up this Poweredge R510 for $10 on Saturday. Has Dual Xeon X5672s, 64 GB DDR3 (8x 8GB), PERC H700, Intel 4 port gigabit PCI-e card and the dual 750W PSUs. Sadly no drive sleds and I can't find them cheaper than $8/ea - I'm not spending $70 on drive sleds. It's running dual 500 gig drives at the moment but as soon as I get a bit of money I'm probably going to throw three 2 TB drives in and a 256 gig SSD on the internal drive bay.

One might notice a lack of Dell branding or Poweredge branding on this. That's because this here is apparently a made-by-dell-sold-by-someone-else version. It's a stock R510 inside but branding wise it has nothing. Service tag and warranty are even for a R510 (and it has until the 23rd of this month on next day warranty...weird).

Anyways, here's some pics.















Full inside shot comes tomorrow, it's nicely laid out.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 2, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Picked up this Poweredge R510 for $10



You serious? $10? That's putting some of Mussel's barter shenanigans to shame.

5672's are damn fine processors. IIRC it's a triple channel CPU and MoBo, so you'd get marginally better performance from 2 sets of 3 DIMMs in those slots.


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 2, 2015)

Another case of "lolwehavenoideawhatwehave" as to most people it's just a big heavy box. Along with it I got 9 Netgear SRXN3205s and a Cisco WS-CE500-24TT. 

Always fun when you find stuff like that imo.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> No full inside picture...yet.
> 
> Picked up this Poweredge R510 for $10 on Saturday. Has Dual Xeon X5672s, 64 GB DDR3 (8x 8GB), PERC H700, Intel 4 port gigabit PCI-e card and the dual 750W PSUs. Sadly no drive sleds and I can't find them cheaper than $8/ea - I'm not spending $70 on drive sleds. It's running dual 500 gig drives at the moment but as soon as I get a bit of money I'm probably going to throw three 2 TB drives in and a 256 gig SSD on the internal drive bay.
> 
> ...



wooow nice stuff, you gonna tear it up, clean it, re paste it?


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 2, 2015)

There's actually not a speck of dust, anywhere, in it. It's so clean I would almost think it was never used. 

I did repaste one CPU though as I pulled the heatsink to see if it had ES chips or something - it doesn't.. I had found it a bit odd that the system would have no branding, no model in BIOS, report as a PE_SC3,. If it's a made-for-someone-else-to-brand system it makes sense that it's unbranded though.

On a side note, for some reason this does have a "II" sticker under the service tag pullout. That would indicate it's an R510 II but there is no R510 II. PE_SC3 is a Poweredge 1950 III anyways.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 2, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> There's actually not a speck of dust, anywhere, in it. It's so clean I would almost think it was never used.
> 
> I did repaste one CPU though as I pulled the heatsink to see if it had ES chips or something - it doesn't.. I had found it a bit odd that the system would have no branding, no model in BIOS, report as a PE_SC3,. If it's a made-for-someone-else-to-brand system it makes sense that it's unbranded though.
> 
> On a side note, for some reason this does have a "II" sticker under the service tag pullout. That would indicate it's an R510 II but there is no R510 II. PE_SC3 is a Poweredge 1950 III anyways.



yeah, i see its pretty clean for old hardware so i think you re clean it
i bought hp dc7600 sff that came from - i think good office since its clean and the only dust is just on the heatsink


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 2, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> No full inside picture...yet.
> 
> Picked up this Poweredge R510 for $10 on Saturday. Has Dual Xeon X5672s, 64 GB DDR3 (8x 8GB), PERC H700, Intel 4 port gigabit PCI-e card and the dual 750W PSUs. Sadly no drive sleds and I can't find them cheaper than $8/ea - I'm not spending $70 on drive sleds. It's running dual 500 gig drives at the moment but as soon as I get a bit of money I'm probably going to throw three 2 TB drives in and a 256 gig SSD on the internal drive bay.
> 
> ...


 I hate you so much right now LOL.

I am beyond envious of you and your Dell, and here I have some HP's I used/use for game servers and house servers that I got for 100 bucks and are getting on in age.  Great buy!


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 2, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> No full inside picture...yet.
> 
> Picked up this Poweredge R510 for $10 on Saturday. Has Dual Xeon X5672s, 64 GB DDR3 (8x 8GB), PERC H700, Intel 4 port gigabit PCI-e card and the dual 750W PSUs. Sadly no drive sleds and I can't find them cheaper than $8/ea - I'm not spending $70 on drive sleds. It's running dual 500 gig drives at the moment but as soon as I get a bit of money I'm probably going to throw three 2 TB drives in and a 256 gig SSD on the internal drive bay.
> 
> ...


That's amazing...those X5672s are very, very nice CPUs.  Although my dual-5672 system cost rather more than $10


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2015)

little upgrade... well still 1080p but it's a 27 and a 1ms
 
and ... yes i can do far more worse than the positioning of my 32" TV on that pic


also gifting my E8400 build to a friend (he's currently PC'less and use a Macbook Air for gaming ... tsk tsk tsk ) so i decided to add a ASUS GTX 760 DCII OC 2Gb, well even if there is a bottleneck, PCI X16 1.1, DDR2 800 and C2D the games he play runs just fine on that rig, and i will help him to upgrade further a bit later   the 2 last pic and the "cables of shame" are temporary  waiting on a Seasonic M12II Evo 750 (for my rig ... as the Integra R2 will go in the C2D build)
   

and ... it's a second hand 760 got it for 120$ ~


----------



## Toothless (Feb 6, 2015)

NEW CASE.









Top pic is from my camera, second is from my phone.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 7, 2015)

had to show off my boring ass hp but at least it plays skyrim i was using a 21mp camera and i had to re size it so now it looks like crap


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 7, 2015)

less cable of shame


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> less cable of shame
> View attachment 62509 View attachment 62510


 
Fine work ! Well done !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2015)

Some of my pc's atm. There's 4x FX 8xxx rigs, Dual 1366 Xeon, i7 920, and an i7 3930k on there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Some of my pc's atm. There's 4x FX 8xxx rigs, Dual 1366 Xeon, i7 920, and an i7 3930k on there.


/droooools


----------



## Toothless (Feb 8, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Some of my pc's atm. There's 4x FX 8xxx rigs, Dual 1366 Xeon, i7 920, and an i7 3930k on there.


WALL OF HEATERS.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2015)

Toothless said:


> WALL OF HEATERS.


Nah not as bad as one may think.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2015)

My latest creation.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 10, 2015)

james888 said:


> My latest creation.



wow nice, i like that
full power in small package


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> wow nice, i like that
> full power in small package


...kind of. Its an overclock pentium g3528 and a 750ti. Running both at full load makes it quite toasty.

I should of had something next to it for scale, but that is a 2.5in ssd so it works well enough.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 10, 2015)

james888 said:


> ...kind of. Its an overclock pentium g3528 and a 750ti. Running both at full load makes it quite toasty.
> 
> I should of had something next to it for scale, but that is a 2.5in ssd so it works well enough.


and a megahalems ... that does quite fine as a scale


----------



## t_ski (Feb 11, 2015)

james888 said:


> My latest creation.


I don't think the CPU cooler is big enough - I can still see the motherboard...


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 11, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I don't think the CPU cooler is big enough - I can still see the motherboard...



I'd give you two thanks if I could . On a side note, I wish the OP posted a few more pictures of the case- front, back, etc.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 11, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> I'd give you two thanks if I could . On a side note, I wish the OP posted a few more pictures of the case- front, back, etc.


If your talking about me, have as look here. The main reason I did this build is because that case was so cheap. Since there is almost no discussion about it I was planning on writing a small review with pictures and stuff.


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebuilt my Precision T1500 into a case with an actual side, ability to secure PCI-e cards and air filters (since it sits on a not-always-clean floor).





Still the same Core i7 870, 8 gigs DDR3, R7-240 1 gig GDDR5, 2x 500GB in RAID 0, etc. Might be getting a 560ti for $40 from a friend, probably not though as right now $40 is a lot of money with the current financial situation.


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2015)

Still not completed my R5 build yet, just waiting on a replacement three port res top and some braid for the pump.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 13, 2015)

khemist said:


> Still not completed my R5 build yet, just waiting on a replacement three port res top and some braid for the pump.




Lookin good man, what color coolant are you going to be putting in ?


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2015)

Just d.i. water but i'll have some leds in the top and bottom of the res and a White led fan in the rear, also the motherboard has some Green led backlighting.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 14, 2015)

getting ready to supercharge my H80.... just to see what happens with a high density rad & some high static pressure fans.... mmmm...
just need to get some 3pin to molex adapters now


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 14, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> getting ready to supercharge my H80.... just to see what happens with a high density rad & some high static pressure fans.... mmmm...
> just need to get some 3pin to molex adapters now


Jesus SANACES its gonna sound like a 747


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 14, 2015)

watch your fingers


----------



## RCoon (Feb 14, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> getting ready to supercharge my H80.... just to see what happens with a high density rad & some high static pressure fans.... mmmm...
> just need to get some 3pin to molex adapters now



Ah I remember soldering a couple of SanAces I rescued from 3 Dell servers. Excellent fans. Pretty sure I have 6 4700RPM's knocking around in my man draw. They push a buttload of air, but I found at 50% they were audible but perfectly workable. 100% sounds like a jet turbine, so I don't think you'll have a pleasant time at that load. That and they were total monsters for my old custom loop.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 14, 2015)

khemist, so far so good, that case with the pre-watercircuit installed makes myself to think in just two words: "classy and elegant", good work dude, let's see how it comes when all the components are there 





Arrakis+9 said:


> getting ready to supercharge my H80.... just to see what happens with a high density rad & some high static pressure fans.... mmmm...
> just need to get some 3pin to molex adapters now



"Passengers, please adjust your seatbelts!!"


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 14, 2015)

sanaces on a H80 is kind of a waste the pump is just to small to matter 
if you are gonna go to the trouble of hacking it up I would splice a DC2 pump in there


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

Can someone illuminate me and tell me what is this thread about?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can someone illuminate me and tell me what is this thread about?



Post pictures of your pc gear to make other members immensely jealous and/or lose faith in their own manliness. 

I drop in occasionally for a deep cleanse.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2015)

It is not a Machine to cause envy


----------



## Nordic (Feb 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Can someone illuminate me and tell me what is this thread about?


Post pictures of your PC atm. Discuss.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 14, 2015)

project dig bick is a' go! 

10c drop didn't see that one coming 

these:





*vs* 

this:





actually had to remove the front shroud because it was about 5mm too long and hit the graphics card IT ALMOST FIT 


here's the performance numbers

before:





after:


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 15, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> project dig bick is a' go!
> 
> 10c drop didn't see that one coming
> 
> ...



For me the gain in temps are not Worth it, but is a nice experiment.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 15, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> For me the gain in temps are not Worth it, but is a nice experiment.



yeah, i honestly dont plan on keeping it this way it was just a fun little experiment without a fan controller these san aces are wayyy loud


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 15, 2015)

khemist said:


> Just d.i. water but i'll have some leds in the top and bottom of the res and a White led fan in the rear, also the motherboard has some Green led backlighting.



Should go Ice Dragon good stuff lowered my Temps by around 7c on load and its white coolant will go nice with your system.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 15, 2015)

so i just put the lian li fans back on with two 35mm fan shrouds and *ALL* the noise is gone from the front of the case now even with my ear on it i cant hear anything (other than a low pitched woooosh of air). another nice benefit is i got about 4c more cooling performance out of the lian li's on this radiator. i can truly say now the only thing i can hear from my system is coil whine when i move the mouse around


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> project dig bick is a' go!
> 
> 10c drop didn't see that one coming
> 
> ...


Is the radiator on the front an intake?
Wouldn't blowing the warm air into your case make it warmer than it could be?


----------



## khemist (Feb 15, 2015)

Live OR Die said:


> Should go Ice Dragon good stuff lowered my Temps by around 7c on load and its white coolant will go nice with your system.




It's too easy to use all White i feel.

Getting the balance right with Black, White, Green is the challenge i think.

I've got a bottle of mayhems White liquid here from my last build i did but i think clear liquid with just touches of light will look more classy, i'm not trying to just go White mental... we will see!. 

Plus it's a pain when you have to drain the loop and need to flush all the colour out.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 15, 2015)

Love it, expect my "for a moment" CPU cooler.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 15, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Is the radiator on the front an intake?
> Wouldn't blowing the warm air into your case make it warmer than it could be?



surprisingly its not as much as you would think, it may be different in a steel type case but i've only noticed about a 1c difference in temps vs mounting it in the front + the benefits of having fresh cool air for the cpu

here's a 3 hour gaming session in Team Fortress 2 for reference


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2015)

laugh of the day ... i ordered some stuff, IE: a G1/4 plug year of the horse edition (too bad this year is goat ...) for my res since i lost one ... and received a anime figurine ... my setup taking most of the desktop place i had to figure out where to put it ... lucky for me the position depicted by the model fits perfectly ... you will see ... )

the plug
 

the figurine
 

the idea ...


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> laugh of the day ... i ordered some stuff, IE: a G1/4 plug year of the horse edition (too bad this year is goat ...) for my res since i lost one ... and received a anime figurine ... my setup taking most of the desktop place i had to figure out where to put is ... lucky for me the position depicted by the model fits perfectly ... you will see ... )
> 
> the plug
> View attachment 62758View attachment 62757
> ...



Very Funny


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It is not a Machine to cause envy
> View attachment 62673



Very nice rig, reminds me a design I made in the past but w/o cooling the GFX, nice done!



GreiverBlade said:


> laugh of the day ... i ordered some stuff, IE: a G1/4 plug year of the horse edition (too bad this year is goat ...) for my res since i lost one ... and received a anime figurine ... my setup taking most of the desktop place i had to figure out where to put is ... lucky for me the position depicted by the model fits perfectly ... you will see ... )
> 
> the plug
> View attachment 62758View attachment 62757
> ...



Wow man, that figure nails it at the window ... but it would be even cooler behind the water deposit, specially if it's transparent and you can illuminate, the effect will be even more dramatic!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Wow man, that figure nails it at the window ... but it would be even cooler behind the water deposit, specially if it's transparent and you can illuminate, the effect will be even more dramatic!


well the problem is simple, i have 2 res but both are behind the motherboard tray  so no go for that  well the figurine has just above her a LED strip in bright white (the model is "Takoko in commuter train" from Tainiidou Tiny kid's creation vol.6) i prefer the "my computer is so crowded that she ended squished on the sidepanel plexi" effect xD (even if my computer's inside looks very spacious ...)


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> (the model is "Takoko in commuter train" from Tainiidou Tiny kid's creation vol.6) i prefer the "my computer is so crowded that she ended squished on the sidepanel plexi" effect xD (even if my computer's inside looks very spacious ...)


I want one, do you know where I could buy one online?
On second thoughts, after seeing some prices on eBay I don't, they're not cheap.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

You guys are making me think about throwing my non-modular PSU on my firesale thread, and fixing my cable mess...  money doesn't grow on trees, damn you! 

But...  so pretty...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

oh well the clicking on my JetFlo worsen ... so then 2 new SP120L instead ... (the other JF has no problems but my etailer was out of stock ... and had no intention to order them again ... )


already posted it in nostalgic hardware but doesn't hurt to put that one here too

that cable mess make me want to buy a 2nd M12II ...



R-T-B said:


> You guys are making me think about throwing my non-modular PSU on my firesale thread, and fixing my cable mess...  money doesn't grow on trees, damn you!
> 
> But...  so pretty...


and quality cheap fully modular PSU grow on trees ... ok a platinum ... and you complain about money ... pffff, oh wait .... 129$~ regular price hummmm ...
me i have a:

cheap reliable and more on a silver level than a bronze
all flat cable and 6 Pci-E 6+2 connector (on a 750W it's nice to see ... albeit a bit useless ) and they put the 4pin floppy on a separate connector (i use only 4 connector ATX24/EPS12/1x[4*SATA]/1x[2*6+2pin)
  
even if we don't see the cable on my build (thanks AIR540)



Caring1 said:


> I want one, do you know where I could buy one online?
> On second thoughts, after seeing some prices on eBay I don't, they're not cheap.


yeah ... on the excuses of import ... they kinda tend to overcharge but the only one i see on Ebay is not so pricey
http://www.ebay.ch/itm/Takoko-Jam-P...044?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eca47ca1c
i got mine from Ricardo.ch (a kind of Ebay but Swiss)  for a a bit less than the half of that one (the direct buy price was not far from it actually but the one i got was on a auction instead of a direct buy)

i see only a**holes on Ebay and Ricardo recently ... well ... might give in AliExpress and buy what they buy for cheap and try to resell 10% cheaper than what they ask and still get a 95% margin on the initial investment ...
example i got this bamboo case for my LG G2 i paid 3.99$ (actual price is 7.99$ action and 8.88$ normal) on Ebay i saw seller ranging from 16$ to 24$

same goes for manga figure on AliExpress most of them might be counterfeit but some of them have a good quality (IE: Shingeki No Kiyojin Mikasa Ackerman figure, Ali: 15-20$ Ricardo: 120-240$ ... yep ... a bunch of a**hole )

yep ... the mangaka from Upotte! got the right opinion of the Swiss ...

ohohoh i noticed that Upotte! have a official Victorinox pocket knife serie ... ahah
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/int...potte-swiss-army-knives-offered-by-victorinox


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

> and quality cheap fully modular PSU grow on trees ... ok a platinum ... and you complain about money ... pffff, oh wait .... 129$~ regular price hummmm ...



It's a cannibalized bitcoin mining PSU.  Energy efficiency is everything there and I just stole it from my setup when it became unprofitable.   Also bitcoin miners only stress the 12V rails so you can get by with pretty much any PSU that stays within 10-14V.  That said, the FORTRESS series from Rosewill are actually real troopers for the money and the voltage regulation is solid.  Only real issue with them is a weak hold-down cap, but those with steady electric like me really don't care.

I'm probably going to pick up a cheap(er) gold rated modular (Seasonic?) to replace it.  Lotsa good options there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I'm probably going to pick up a cheap(er) gold rated modular (Seasonic?) to replace it.  Lotsa good options there.


i checked the gold one ... but nah ... not profitable over a Bronze (c'mon ... you don't see any difference even 5years after ... and your electric bill will not make a damn difference ... unless you're BTC mining  )
as i paid 109chf for my M12II and a good full modu gold or silver would cost me 50% more ... 



R-T-B said:


> That said, the FORTRESS series from Rosewill are actually real troopers for the money


yep Rosewill have real good PSU i reckon (altho they should name it INFANTRY instead of FORTRESS if they are real trooper  sorry ... couldn't resist)

for me (i might be wrong) but anything above a bronze, is just a commercial argument, for a "normal" use. (just like the wattage recommended ... i am glad to see you have also a 750w like i do, even if in my case it's a bit overkill ahah )

oohhh i spotted a Corsair AX860i for 50$~ brand new in box (unopened) from a RMA return ... well Corsair and RMA in the same line ... i know the RM line is fine and the new AX line is good too ... but i tend to hate Corsair PSU ... (overpriced most of the time ... )

and to keep the PC ATM live i shall post a pics .... hu... ok that one ... 

waiting on a NZXT Sentry LXE (29chf free shipping instead of 89chf ) damn i hate slow shipping  i guess i am too much used to overnight delivery ...


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

I just go gold or better mainly to reduce heat output.  Less wasted watts = less heat and more life.

That said, Silver or Bronze is probably fine yeah.  Maybe I will go that way.

EDIT:  Speaking of Corsair, I just have been informed my brother will let go of a HXi 750W for 50 bucks.  It's missing a cable or two, but really, how can I say no?  Looks like platinum again, lol...  but at least it's an awesome price!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 19, 2015)

Fixed up my cables and prepped for more drives. Adding a SSD that was ordered,  on orders from a friend as a gift, and another HDD. I'm kinda sad that I'll be using all 6 sata ports but eh. I want to keep the dream that one day I'll have SLI alive, and I can't do that if I have PCI SATA cards in there.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2015)

More pics folks and less chatter


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey!  I took at least some of the chatter to PMs! 

Either way, I'll make ammends for my chatty-ways with pics by editing this post as soon as I get my brothers modular PSU installed (he lives just down the hall).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

HammerON said:


> More pics folks and less chatter


and here i was ... adding a pics to almost every post i made ... to avoid that comment  oh wait ... where is your pics? seems like a picsless post to me  (joking joking)

soooowwwyyyyy @HammerON

here goes ... my PC's ODD atm ... damn i thought i would never need one again but now ... oh at last he's not disgracing the front bezel
too bad it's a Samsung (well Toshiba Samsung ... so, just half bad in the end)


yep i know a MSI Gaming series sticker as i have no MSI gear in it ...

edit: received my Sentry LXE ... too bad only 3 fan cable on 5 but for the price i don't care (tho i care that the cable have non standard ends ... to connect on the controller board  )

so i didn't want to use a PCI slot to put the board ... ghetto ...  and yep even with a fully modular PSU my back tray is a total mess 
 

well ... only 3 on 5 and 2 fan on the channel 3 (splitter) i have all my SP120L on it (channel 1-2 CPU channel 3 GPU)
only 2 sensor on 5 connected T1 is CPU T2 is GPU (matching monitoring tools and motherboard reading +/- 2-3C° which is still acceptable.
 
the brushed alu frame looks quite good
 
re oriented the rig on my desk ... minor but still


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

Chernobyl got a Modular PSU, courtesy my brother.

Before:






After (with a better digital camera too!):






Advice on taming the much reduced cable mass appreciated.  Keep in mind I have like NO room in any channels in the case.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2015)

That's still an awful mess. 

Organized my cables even better, too bad that those SATA/frontpanel cables are still kinda messy, but can't do it better, at least not easily.  Also put my SSD to a 2.5" tray since I noticed this case has 2 of those. But as you can see, PSU cables aren't any kind of problem even with no-modular PSU. 






That boxed cooler is just a temporary solution, kept in front panel with fan control, the noise is no problem when on desktop. I play with headphones so there is no problem running that jet on full RPM. 





edit: A little better photo with the HDD's not showing, I just hate that I have no digital camera, and iPhone 4's camera sucks ass, iPad 2's camera is even worse, at least in my apartment with bad lightning..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Chernobyl got a Modular PSU, courtesy my brother.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



since the cables are flat the 8pin EPS you could route it between mobo and tray (and even maybe the 24pin ATX) for the others pass them thru the back of the 3.5" rack (if possible) and make them go out the closest possible of the hardware that need them ... or ... ask your brother if he doesn't have a case with good cable management  (joke)

i have some issue too on my Red Nemesis build xD
 

tho with the c2d setup it was a bit better but that's a fact that any case with no proper cable management are a pain to arrange 

idea 2 ... put a bigger cooler on the CPU to distract attention  (mostly a joke ... tho it worked for me )


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2015)

My brother actually has a far better case (and rig) but he isn't parting with it. . He just went SLI, the bastard.

And yeah, I know it's still an awful mess but to be fair, I'm still developing a plan of attack.  Haven't really tried yet.


----------



## Compgeke (Feb 20, 2015)

Been working on this here as a new desktop, finally almost done. Need to get a new processor then throw in more ram.





Dell Precision T3500 - got two of these for $5. Stock was a 2.4 GHz Xeon W3503 Dual-Core, NVS 295, 2 gigs ram, 80 gig HDD.

Now it's:
2.93 GHz Core i7 940 (working at getting a 6-core Xeon)
the NVS 295 card so I can run my 30" 2560x1600 monitor. R7-240 won't do it.
AMD R7-240 so I can run my 2nd monitor and a bit of gaming. Some day I'll get a new card but right now I haven't money ($12 doesn't buy much).
12 GB DDR2. Once I get a Xeon into here I'll throw in 4x 8 GB for 32 gigs - i7 won't run with Reg ECC.
2x Seagate 7200.11 500 gig drives in RAID 0 on a PERC 6/i. I had the PERC 6 here so I threw it in for shits and giggles.
Random 80mm fan zip tied onto the back as an exhaust fan running through a random in line fan controller I had on hand.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 20, 2015)

SSD IS IIINNNNNNN. One more drive to put in and I'll be set until PSU/GPU upgrade.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 20, 2015)

My Lian Li AM1 











Size reference:






Posted it for sale locally. I want to build another i5/i7 mITX with dedicated GPU and unfortunately this case doesn't have PCIe slots, otherwise it would be PERFECT.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

Aw okay... here is my main boring rig... please recommendations.


----------



## peche (Feb 21, 2015)

@Ferrum Master   boring?

I see excellent cable management there, also it looks so clean, flawless!
what would you like to change? I would add more color with blue led transparent fans, or maybe purple ones!

Regards,


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

peche said:


> @Ferrum Master
> what would you like to change



Some mechanics... for example, I haven't seen any angled USB3 motherboard headers, maybe someone knows, the thing ain't looking good it will look more minimalistic angled and it actually bends the socket... They are all such behemoths.

Need to change my front Be quiets for the sake of uniformity... but those new Fractal Fans are not seen anywhere yet(except the news).

Also the gigabyte engraving pisses me off , I hate such signs, I took every metal plate advert from my Asus board too. The only I liked from my old setup is the Intel Skull, I keep that as a lucky charm.

And yes the best way to tell that semi modular PSU are the most clean looking ones IMHO.

Btw I recommend these

And I recommend these cables for those who screw SSD's on backside of the case... very nice ones. Round Sata Data Hard Drive Cable - Horizontal Left Angle.


----------



## Sassanou (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi !

Here is my new mod near to be finished 

It's an In Win S-frame "high end edition" 




















































The cable management is NOT done, there is no ram and the PUMP is hide 'cause NDA


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow that is awesome


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 21, 2015)

Sassanou said:


> Hi !
> 
> Here is my new mod near to be finished
> 
> ...


in ...(Win)...love...


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 21, 2015)

Snapped a pic of my case with new graphics card. 


 
Now it's a weird combo of blue mobo, grey dust and everything else black.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 21, 2015)

@Sassanou

There is plenty of work still. Although I am really scarred about the real time exploitation of this piece of art... GPU's also need to water cooled in order to work, otherwise there is zero airflow, only a dust collector. More holes for cable management, GPU power, SATA need to have separate holes with white rubber sheets or a tunnel, additional white plate that hides everything underneath.

@R-T-B

The PSU postion... don't you think it should be on the bottom, because it actually steals the air for the GPU... and the cable management also gets bonkers.


----------



## wagana (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm spending most time in this PC atm... the cooler is rotated because Freezer 7's AMD mounting system didn't reach the CPU at all so I'd to fix it with some cardboard+tape and stock heatsink's fixing clip. The GPU is my little modded Radeon 9250


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 22, 2015)

DEcobra11 said:


> I'm spending most time in this PC atm... the cooler is rotated because Freezer 7's AMD mounting system didn't reach the CPU at all so I'd to fix it with some cardboard+tape and stock heatsink's fixing clip. The GPU is my little modded Radeon 9250




Thanks for sharing but i would like to see this post in the thread ghetto mods.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 22, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Thanks for sharing but i would like to see this post in the thread ghetto mods.


Well, if that's his pc at the moment it does qualify


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

The computer is on and the fans are spinning


----------



## peche (Feb 22, 2015)

those hose clamps.... 
dude a water block with only 2 screws?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 22, 2015)

Those zip tie "clamps" look like an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Those zip tie "clamps" look like an accident waiting to happen


They probably are..If I could be arsed to order some better barbs ..it would probably be good

2 bolts is all you need if you tighten them down equally 

PS:I've been running like that since 2010..I think.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

little work around to not bend the Sentry cables and also to close the top fan cover without bending him as well


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2015)

My PSU is on the bottom of the case, or am I seeing upside down again?


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 22, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> PS:I've been running like that since 2010..I think.


Livin' on the edge


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> @R-T-B
> 
> The PSU postion... don't you think it should be on the bottom, because it actually steals the air for the GPU... and the cable management also gets bonkers.






R-T-B said:


> My PSU is on the bottom of the case, or am I seeing upside down again?


meaning : the fan facing bottom where you should have a opening. I assume


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 22, 2015)

That's a good point.  There is sufficient room for airflow...

Will try that and some cable routing today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2015)

Newpgrade (portmanteau new upgrade  )
G.Skill TridentX 2400 C10 oh and 16gb instead of 8


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2015)

Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal R5.  

Last item i needed is on route now.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 23, 2015)

khemist said:


> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal R5.


That little crying face indicates that you have to but don't want to. I don't blame you, it's compact, seems quiet and looks pretty.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 23, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Newpgrade (portmanteau new upgrade  )
> G.Skill TridentX 2400 C10 oh and 16gb instead of 8
> View attachment 62881 View attachment 62882


 Love Trident X ram from Gskill, probably my favorite series of ram ever.   Wish there had been DDR4 variants of it available at the time as I would have jumped on them asap.  Still have the set of 16gb 1866 ram which had a CL of 8.



khemist said:


> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal R5.
> 
> Last item i needed is on route now.


 Why would you tear that magnificent machine apart as it is!!!  That is a seriously nice looking clean design!

Though I guess the upgrade itch got the best of you


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> That little crying face indicates that you have to but don't want to. I don't blame you, it's compact, seems quiet and looks pretty.



Well i really do, i've been buying lots of new watercooling gear for quite a while now so i best start putting it to use.

Fancied a larger case so i can have better cooling and run the fans slower, 200mm rad in the TJ08 v 600mm of rad space in the Fractal, i'll still keep hold of the tj08 case.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 23, 2015)

khemist said:


> Well i really do, i've been buying lots of new watercooling gear for quite a while now so i best start putting it to use.
> 
> Fancied a larger case so i can have better cooling and run the fans slower, 200mm rad in the TJ08 v 600mm of rad space in the Fractal, i'll still keep hold of the tj08 case.


Ahhh, makes sense I can see that as I was the same way.  Though I am actually considering getting a different case right now as well but possibly similar size maybe smaller but with some better choices on design.  The 800D I have is huge, but it feels like wasted space at a point and weighs so much on its own it makes moving it a chore with everything inside.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 23, 2015)

khemist said:


> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal R5.
> 
> Last item i needed is on route now.


is that  a Phobya G Changer 200 v2???

edit:


khemist said:


> 200mm rad in the TJ08


seems so 



GhostRyder said:


> Love Trident X ram from Gskill, probably my favorite series of ram ever.   Wish there had been DDR4 variants of it available at the time as I would have jumped on them asap.  Still have the set of 16gb 1866 ram which had a CL of 8.


well i got them reaaaaaally cheap ... in fact they were a bundle gift with a i7-4770K that i will use for building a Hackintosh for a friend (1st time 1st try, lots to learn lots info found ... this gonna be pretty exciting), i love the ARES 2133 i had in my Xeon build and at the time i put together the 4690K build ... i had only Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 available  back to G.Skill now! i could be way less happy! (nothing sums up how much happy i am, in fact, my rig is finally what i always wanted)


----------



## Mydog (Feb 23, 2015)

A couple of new babies for my PC 











Now it gets creepy, look at the snr


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice catch!.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 23, 2015)

khemist said:


> Nice catch!.


Lucky I guess but then again I got 0005 and 0006 on the regular 780 Classy and 006 and 007 on the Swiftech gold Apogee GT blocks, maybe I should play the lottery?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2015)

Mydog said:


> A couple of new babies for my PC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You seem you have already played and win the lottery...

But the serial number would not have to hide?

If I am not mistaken someone could use it to his KingPin and register your product in his name while in truth you are the real owner.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2015)

Almost 3K worth of hardware and its ALIVE!


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Almost 3K worth of hardware and its ALIVE!



Excuse my ignorance maybe, but what kind of CPU cooler is that? Some sealed watercooling solution? Seen something similar in an old PowerMac G5 from 2006 but never in a PC, please enlight me as it's not in the Item List lol


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's a cheap arsed tower cooler with a single fan, and facing the wrong way ....


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> It's a cheap arsed tower cooler with a single fan, and facing the wrong way ....



Yeah, I noticed the fan sucking air from the GFX at first sight ... but since I didn't see the "typical" ends for the heatpipes and neither the fins, with that size and that "strange" fan position I wanted to believe it was something like this but closed:






At first sight it didn't look the typical air tower to me, hence the question


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 24, 2015)

G5 coolers were crazy.  The Quad models were ok but the Delphi made 2.7Ghz Dual models were leaky as heck!  Never buy one on ebay, even if it's running, because I guarantee you it's leaking like nuts!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> It's a cheap arsed tower cooler with a single fan, and facing the wrong way ....



What do you mean cheap? Its a top tier air cooler that goes neck with some of the AIO water units....

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6733/reeven-ouranos-rc-1401-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html

The reason it faces up is due to its size and cannot fit with the GPU in the first slot. Next time before you made a stupid post please read the reviews.



> Considering what lies ahead of the Reeven Ouranos in terms of size and cost, and the fact that this beats out three AIOs and a TEC assisted air cooler, we can really appreciate what Reeven is offering in this design





> Every day without the Ouranos on the shelves, Reeven is losing sales; this cooler is just that good.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I stand by what I said, it looks cheap, and it is mounted the wrong way.
As for me being stupid, I'm not the one that can't fit the cooler the correct way.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 24, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Excuse my ignorance maybe, but what kind of CPU cooler is that? Some sealed watercooling solution? Seen something similar in an old PowerMac G5 from 2006 but never in a PC, please enlight me as it's not in the Item List lol


was about to ask the same 

oh a Reeven Ouranos didn't seen one since quite a while.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 24, 2015)

It's a good looking to me.  But regardless of reviews or looks, it will perform subpar sucking air from the GPU like that,

By the way, whoever told me to flip my PSU was right.  It actually dropped the internal PSU temps signifigantly.  I doubt it REALLY mattered, but hey, I'll take lower temps any day amirite?


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> G5 coolers were crazy.  The Quad models were ok but the Delphi made 2.7Ghz Dual models were leaky as heck!  Never buy one on ebay, even if it's running, because I guarantee you it's leaking like nuts!



Yup, you're true, they leaked as bastards, I tried to find some unit during my PowerMac G5 "case seek epoque" to fit rad size and aesthetics for one of the mods and saw all the problems with them, unfortunately I just found a couple in good condition but with the normal air flow. Regardless that issue, the pumps were Laing DDC-1 to DDC-3 so profitable never the less if you were lucky enough to get a whole pack with those units inside


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I stand by what I said, it looks cheap, and it is mounted the wrong way.
> As for me being stupid, I'm not the one that can't fit the cooler the correct way.


Ah I think it will be ok, it's better then blowing hot air on the gpu. I am pretty sure the gpu probably isn't putting that much heat off if the rig is crunching because the gpu will be idle most of the time. Only time it will heat up is when he is gaming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I stand by what I said, it looks cheap, and it is mounted the wrong way.
> As for me being stupid, I'm not the one that can't fit the cooler the correct way.



You sir have no clue what you are talking about and too quick to judge. This cooler performs better than the noctua 14D and is virtually silent. I am pretty sure its better than your Intel AIO cooler that probably will be leaking here soon.. 

Running full load it does not get over 49 deg Cel on a  I7 5960X which is quite impressive. Also do not blame me for the way the cooler is angled because ASrock designed the motherboard with the top PCIex slot and did not have 140mm coolers in mind.

You have time to troll on everybody elses post but please show us your machine...


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, here it goes, no big changes for my main machine (just the new GTX 770 via a sweet deal from amazon purchased 3 weeks ago) and presenting you "Survivor", a shortcircuit saved rig that's going full power for crunch and fold 

*macJuiced Pro *_i5 2500K @ 4.4GHz - GTX 770 OC 4GB - 16GB DDR3
_






*
Survivor *_Q8200 @ 2.3GHz - HD6850 OC 1GB - 4GB DDR3
_






And yes, some still cable management pending in "Survivor" but not bad for being such a small case, lovely N200 btw.
Cheers gentlemen


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2015)

Moar pics please.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 24, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Moar pics please.


When I get home I shall give you many pictures. Shall I include all 4 computers?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 24, 2015)

Include them alls can't get enough. This thread has given me so many ideals for my main rig.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothless said:


> When I get home I shall give you many pictures. Shall I include all 4 computers?



Yes, indeed!


----------



## Toothless (Feb 24, 2015)

I shall include both of my old rigs too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 24, 2015)

ok then pics ... not my pc atm but the future hackintosh for a friend ... ohhh boy .. i just hope everythings will be fine ... (still waiting on PSU HDD and SL 10.6 DVD ... >.< ) and since there is no "your Hackintosh ATM" thread and it can also be installed under linux or win ... then

i leave that here ... (yush i know  a H board with a K chip ... and a mATX above that ... in a E-ATX case ... ahahah ... just jumped on some sweet deals on the net so not everythings is accorded  but fine)


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 24, 2015)

My old i7-860 Lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



_didn't know if i posted this yet so........FINALLY FOUND A NEW 1156 ITX!!!!!!!!!....its by zotac though....... no clue where the flowers came from..........

*And I killed it when the power winked during a bios update,* Looking for a new bios chip now........

_


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 24, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> _And I killed it when the power winked during a bios update, Looking for a new bios chip now........_


_
argh ... that's painful ... mmhh bios chips, Ebay with some luck?_


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> _argh ... that's painful ... mmhh bios chips, Ebay with some luck?_



emailed Zotac they're looking but not much hope.... eBay has a few.  If i don't hear back from zotac by Friday gonna just buy off the bay and hope for the best.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2015)

Does that board use the standard chip (8pin)? If so and if you have another motherboard that uses the same style bios you can boot the good machine and get into windows then remove the bios chip WHILE the PC is on and put in the borked bios chip. Then flash it with the flashing utility from zotac and then pull it out and put your one for that board back in. 

This method is not for the faint of heart but it has gotten me out of a jam a time or two


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2015)

I did that with an older ASUS board.  It does work...  usually.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 25, 2015)

...might just give this a try if i can find another 8pin.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 25, 2015)

Sometimes you have to force it with command line switches


----------



## m6tzg6r (Feb 25, 2015)

My 4K gaming rig. Yeah, two 3GB GTX780's are smashing 4K for me.

P.S. no coil wine


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice, I love a neat rig that looks minimalistic.
I have to ask, is that Corsair AIO made by Asetek?
They look identical.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty sure Asetek invented the whole AIO cooler design, so yeah all of them are made by Asetek i guess, just corsair or nzxt or whoever just take them and stick on their own logo and sell it as a corsair cooler or nzxt cooler.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Feb 25, 2015)

Specs are in my profile.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 25, 2015)

blacktruckryder said:


> Specs are in my profile.



Simple, clean, good cable management


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2015)

I redid my cable management.  Pics will come as soon as I get my camera back, but I think you'll all be proud of me renouncing the heathen tentacle god.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2015)

step 2 test drive (under Ubuntu)
         

the Fractal R2 on the PSU is a temporary solution : we got a ANTEC Phantom (quite convenient for a NZXT Phantom case  ) 500 hybride almost new from a seller i trust, but surprise : it's a modded Innovatek model with a waterblock, since we plan to water cool the whole rig ... it's a bonus  (200mm Phobya + 2x5.25" bay res + cpu block later ) and yes ... mini board in maxi case  that case is also compatible SSI-CEB SSI-EEB which make me think to order one for me to put my SuperMicro H8DCE in ...


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 26, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


>



Is that Scythe Katana 4? If yes, please do tell how are your temps in prime95?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Is that Scythe Katana 4? If yes, please do tell how are your temps in prime95?


yes it is but it dont stress test that rig (running ubuntu atm) and it's a rig for a friend (future watercooled = Macjuiced Pro(tm) @SirKeldon  )

when i had it on my Xeon E3-1275v2 the temps where quite fine but ... loud at full load, tho i don't remember quite well


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> step 2 test drive (under Ubuntu)
> View attachment 62978 View attachment 62969 View attachment 62971 View attachment 62975 View attachment 62976 View attachment 62977 View attachment 62972 View attachment 62973 View attachment 62974
> 
> the Fractal R2 on the PSU is a temporary solution : we got a ANTEC Phantom (quite convenient for a NZXT Phantom case  ) 500 hybride almost new from a seller i trust, but surprise : it's a modded Innovatek model with a waterblock, since we plan to water cool the whole rig ... it's a bonus  (200mm Phobya + 2x5.25" bay res + cpu block later ) and yes ... mini board in maxi case  that case is also compatible SSI-CEB SSI-EEB which make me think to order one for me to put my SuperMicro H8DCE in ...
> ...



Very very interesting PSU wich model is that  watercooled beauty ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 27, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Very very interesting PSU wich model is that  watercooled beauty ?


Antec Phantom 500 originally, Innovatek Cool-Power once watercooled

 

step 3 : received my Snow Leopard 10.6.3 retail DVD, and attempt Yosemite Install via Clover (6th attempt after 5 fail with Unibeast using different flag argument) well ... that was expected ... it's not like installing Win or Linux xD but that's quite a interesting experiment for me





ALIVE


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2015)

Still lots to get done like change the gpu to cpu run with 45's to keep in line with the rest of the straight(ish) runs and tidy ALL cables, replace psu cables with pexon cables and sort out the lighting (leds in res).

This is the stuff just thrown in the rig with no attention to tidyness, i can sort all that in the future.

Sound card should be in there as well but it died when changing case, getting a new one sent from Asus.


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 1, 2015)

khemist said:


> Still lots to get done like change the gpu to cpu run with 45's to keep in line with the rest of the straight(ish) runs and tidy ALL cables, replace psu cables with pexon cables and sort out the lighting (leds in res).
> 
> This is the stuff just thrown in the rig with no attention to tidyness, i can sort all that in the future.
> 
> Sound card should be in there as well but it died when changing case, getting a new one sent from Asus.



That's some fine-ass machine right there. To sum it up, that's what I've started to expect from "khemist". If I am not mistaken there's an amazing Sivlerstone FT02 of his. Great job, man!


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

I

Wow, thanks a lot!.

I had the FT02 and RV02, (same layout just different materials.)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 1, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> That's some fine-ass machine right there. To sum it up, that's what I've started to expect from "khemist". If I am not mistaken there's an amazing Sivlerstone FT02 of his. Great job, man!


agreed


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I stand by what I said, it looks cheap, and it is mounted the wrong way.
> As for me being stupid, I'm not the one that can't fit the cooler the correct way.



the stupidity is strong with this one.


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

I need to update the war chest, there's a lot more in it now.

I think this was the smartest looking setup i have ever had, gave the monitor away to my cousin who is not using it so i think i should get it back soon and use the 30" for browsing, movies and single player games and keep my gaming 24" monitor for BF4 and other online games.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 1, 2015)

khemist said:


> This is the stuff just thrown in the rig with no attention to tidyness, i can sort all that in the future.


It's very tidy considering it was just thrown in. It is also pretty.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> the stupidity is strong with this one.


That's enough about you ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> That's enough about you ...


my point exactly.....


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm getting there, having a rethink.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 1, 2015)

Building my review rig from ground up in to Corsair 750D. Next? H110i GT & HX1000i with completely sleeved cables. Then maybe GTX 980 SLi. 

(cropped the mess out, I wasn't caring much about looks testing 10 CPU coolers as long as it works haha)


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 1, 2015)

@khemist, it's really looking so nice so far ... keep it going! 

@GC_PaNzerFIN very tidy rig, lovely color scheme, nicely done


----------



## Toothless (Mar 2, 2015)

I got mail.





It's this piece of sh- I mean hardware that died on me last year. Sold it to a friend and he RMA'd but ASUS sent it to me anyway, even though we both told ASUS that he's the owner, not me. GG GUISE.

I'm not fond of having it back in my hands but hey, I'll treat it nice as long as it doesn't shoot glares at my Gigabyte. Kinda sucks that this matches my case theme better.. Eh.. My love for ASUS doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 2, 2015)

The only ASUS boards I've used have been Sabertooths which emphasize their build quality above pretty much any other trait, but my luck with those has been good.  Not sure how their other boards are.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 2, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The only ASUS boards I've used have been Sabertooths which emphasize their build quality above pretty much any other trait, but my luck with those has been good.  Not sure how their other boards are.


Friend of mine has a Sabertooth for his 4790k and he can't OC to save his life.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 3, 2015)

My OCs did suck, come to think of it.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 3, 2015)

I haven't seen a bad saberfoot yet 
i've had: x58,990fx,+ x79
..thinking one other too,but I can't remember..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The only ASUS boards I've used have been Sabertooths which emphasize their build quality above pretty much any other trait, but my luck with those has been good.  Not sure how their other boards are.


well the Maximus VII Ranger i have is totally fine (read: Golden )


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 3, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> The only ASUS boards I've used have been Sabertooths which emphasize their build quality above pretty much any other trait, but my luck with those has been good.  Not sure how their other boards are.



ROG and TUF series, and high end normal X99 boards are also fantastic. ROG generally being the best in terms of everything. 

I am sure there can be some dud board here and there but these things are really good stuff. Can't say the same for the old basic Asus boards tho, they are more known of having issues. If it costs under 100, its more or less a bomb regardless of manufacturer. Anything at or above Z97-A mark is good. 

I have history of +50 high-ish end Asus motherboards.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds like "Survivor" is having an upgrade ... for a dedicated science machine I think it's a good one 






Also I have old liquid cooling stuff over here, though couldn't find original D-Tek Fuzion backplate found another ... we'll see how this ends, not bad for a secondary rig lol


----------



## khemist (Mar 3, 2015)

Never heard of that company, where are they from?.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 3, 2015)

khemist said:


> Never heard of that company, where are they from?.



Which one?


----------



## khemist (Mar 3, 2015)

Knik?.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 3, 2015)

khemist said:


> Knik?.



The brand is NOX, the fan model is the KNIK. It's a local brand from Spain, founded some years ago by passionate hardwares, they do quite decent quality/price cases, fans and PSUs, though these last years his quality overall is really improving, even that, their prices are still affordable.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Excuse the crappy picture. My 4s is the only camera I have. Yes, zipties are holding in that SSD.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

42 inch   LG TV   and 18 inch lg monitor attached to pc in my specs running W7
and Gigabyte H61m combo and celeron G540 2gb ram in a wooden WINEbox running WINE emulator with AOC 19 inch

so 2 x pc in all truthfullness though all 3 monitors will work with the HD 5850.

Still getting to grips with linux 
notice i also have books and a chessboard.

i moved the laptop i have on as well because i thought that would be just tooooooo anal.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 63123
> 
> 
> 42 inch   LG TV   and 18 inch lg monitor attached to pc in my specs running W7
> ...


Can we play chess while watching four movies at once?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 4, 2015)

@Toothless ......come round...........the sky is the limit Dude ........we can bake too. 

usually at this point  i would try and play as many movies as possible all at the same time


----------



## Toothless (Mar 4, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Toothless ......come round...........the sky is the limit Dude ........we can bake too.


Watch four baking videos while playing chess on a painted stovetop.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 4, 2015)

Just spent a few hours after gym session to clean the PC after 2 months, also re-positioned the Hyper 103 cooler with new thermal paste to face the exhaust fan.
Tidied cables a little bit more,doesn't really look noticeable in pictures but in person does look a bit better.
Washed the dust filters and also zip tied all the cables that connects to IO ports along with power connector.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Just spent a few hours after gym session to clean the PC after 2 months, also re-positioned the Hyper 103 cooler with new thermal paste to face the exhaust fan.
> Tidied cables a little bit more,doesn't really look noticeable in pictures but in person does look a bit better.
> Washed the dust filters and also zip tied all the cables that connects to IO ports along with power connector.



Fractal cases are my favorite! 

Here's my* Define XL rev2* cruncher/folder/server rig... just spent part of the am today blowing 3 months of dust out of it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> Fractal cases are my favorite!
> 
> Here's my* Define XL rev2* cruncher/folder/server rig... just spent part of the am today blowing 3 months of dust out of it


What's the size difference between the XL and mid tower ones? They look similar in size from this photo lol.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> What's the size difference between the XL and mid tower ones? They look similar in size from this photo lol.



Most of the difference is that there are 2 more external 5.25" bays and 9 expansion slots in the XL (i.e. taller) but it's also a little wider and longer... my Define R4 sits on top of this most of the time 

And yes, that *IS *a *180mm fan* in the bottom in front of the psu!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 4, 2015)

Norton said:


> And yes, that *IS *a *180mm fan* in the bottom in front of the psu!!!


Silverstone SST AP180 if i am not mistaken (how could i be ...  ) a hell of a fan i lover mine in my Sugo SG09B


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> *Silverstone SST AP180* if i am not mistaken (how could i be ...  ) a hell of a fan i lover mine in my Sugo SG09B



That's the one! 

I had 3x Radeon 7770's stuffed in there a while back doing gpu crunching at full load and overclocked. That fan fed so much fresh air to them that they barely went over 50C


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, as promised a few posts ago ... "Survivor" was having a component upgrade, so ... here's the before



SirKeldon said:


>



And here's the after:






- New components used for the upgrade: MSI GTX 750Ti OC, Samsung EVO 850 SSD 250GB & Nox Knik fans
- Old watercool components rescued: D-Tek Fuzion v1 CPU Block, Swiftech MCR220-QP radiator, XSPC X20 200 pump+res & Tygon R-3603 tubing

And what are the improvements? Temps lowered between 7ºC~10ºC when on full load. Talking about the GFX, the GTX750Ti gives me 55K PPD at F@H versus the 7-8K PPD that the 6850 was giving to me ... besides it just consumes a 3rd part of it and topped after all night working at 39ºC ... so WIN WIN. The only not-so-good thing is the chipset that's included within the motherboard, the ICH7, doesn't have RAID or AHCI support, so no TRIM for the SSD and just getting max SATA2 speeds ... though that, Samsung RAPID mode is doing more improvements once you're within Windows.

Well, that's all, hope you like my 24/7 (when possible) dedicated science machine for WCG and F@H which is also able to boot Yosemite 10.10.2 and Windows 7


----------



## scevism (Mar 5, 2015)

*Not had the case open for a while. Dust build up embarrassing  Thats todays job sorted then....*


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 5, 2015)

PC ATM. Going for an all black/white scheme, only the graphics card left


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 5, 2015)

IINexusII said:


> PC ATM. Going for an all black/white scheme, only the graphics card left
> 
> View attachment 63133



Really nice scheme, maybe i'll even leave the red there pairing it with red RAM sticks ... combines so good and will give you that small colour touch that would intensify even more the B&W (sometimes same trick is done in the movies/series)
Anyway, really nice and clean build, keep it up


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2015)

IINexusII said:


> PC ATM. Going for an all black/white scheme, only the graphics card left
> 
> View attachment 63133


Nice choice of RAM.


----------



## IINexusII (Mar 7, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Nice choice of RAM.



yep, got them awhile back, still looks good today


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here are my PC's: (I know the pictures aren't great)











The PC on the left is the PC from my specs and the PC on the right in my older nostalgic PC (from 2004) with the following specs:

AMD Athlon 2200+ (@ 1840 Mhz)
Epox 8Rdaei socket 462 mobo
2GB Kingston DDR1
Ati Radeon HD 3450
WD 250 GB ATA and WD 160 GB ATA
Standard DVD Drive
19'' Samsung 1366x768px monitor


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

@Devon68 that Winamp there with the classic skin ... makes myself to feel nostalgia as well, didn't used it since 2002 or 2003, you almost made me cry of joy, such oldschool habits should never change, good work


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 10, 2015)

The beginning of my next machine. Currently an Asus A88X-Pro with an Athlon X4 860K and 2*4GB 2400MHz CL10 Avexir Core Blue LED. The rest is temporary.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 11, 2015)

"Shin Lazarus" new build Part.1 teaser 
 

will put together once i find a temporary case


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> "Shin Lazarus" new build Part.1 teaser
> View attachment 63297
> 
> will put together once i find a temporary case


YAY! goodies!  happy for ya m8


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Mar 11, 2015)

Can't resist the upgrade addiction


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 12, 2015)

And the next part of my new machine has arrived. A Fractal Design Define R5 black with no window.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 12, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> "Shin Lazarus" new build Part.1 teaser
> View attachment 63297
> 
> will put together once i find a temporary case


Good choice on the board.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Good choice on the board.



I have a gigabyte...  I want to love it, and it really is a good board.  But Gigabyte burned me a bit when they false advertised bitlocker edrive support.

Then again, it's easy to do that when probably only one person on earth cares (me).

They do seem built well, and without paying a premium for it like on ASUS.


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> They do seem built well, and without paying a premium for it like on ASUS


they do excellent...! 
i preffer dont talk about asus...


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2015)

peche said:


> they do excellent...!
> i preffer dont talk about asus...



Heh, I owned a Sabertooth once which was alright, but I know they do make a lot of cheapos too that aren't worth even pretending are contenders.

My Gigabyte may have made me mad about advertising, but for a $200 X99 board I couldn't ask for more...  it's a trooper.


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

z68x motherboard... no problems yet...
also on my oolder builds i have used intel and gigabyte mobos... never had a problem, 

Regards,


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2015)

Intel boards are pretty good too.  I had a DX58SO2 as well that had the only UEFI bios for X58 I know of...  great board.  Sucky UEFI bios but that was how it was back then in the early UEFI days.


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Intel boards are pretty good too.  I had a DX58SO2 as well that had the only UEFI bios for X58 I know of...  great board.  Sucky UEFI bios but that was how it was back then in the early UEFI days.


correct...! 
i have done several buiids in my office with intel /gigabyte boards, they last forever..!
Asrock is another brave motherboard!


----------



## LeviKragt (Mar 13, 2015)

My setup as it lies. (Those are 980's)


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 13, 2015)

peche said:


> Asrock is another brave motherboard!



When I was GPU mining, I used dirt cheap ($70) AMD ASRock boards with semprons and ran tons of wattage over their PCIe lanes (4 7970 cards per board), only one ever burned up due to it and it was acting funny from the start.

If that's not an indication of quality, nothing is.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly I also like the budget MSI boards. Never used the higher end ones but the G41 and base SLI are both under $100 USD and both overclock while the SLI obviously supports SLI.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

Had to do some work on my main rig

This is before anything








After everything was taken out. Parts and my daughter's toys






Some fans








i'm hit! haha, lame joke.  blood red coolant 









And cleaning up some blocks





















And now getting things back together.  It should all be done tomorrow.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 13, 2015)

No leakage pics?  Where's your nuts at M?


----------



## Gachr (Mar 13, 2015)

So that's an old pic of my current build. I didn't upgrade it at all since summer, I'm going to do a lot with it this spring & summer. I'm also going to take a lot of pictures of everything once I get necessary upgrades 






Future Upgrades:
CM Hyper 212 EVO (on its way)
4GB More RAM
mATX Motherboard
Soundcard
Getting rid of my HDD 
Noctua Fans


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


>


thats why i love black hoses, and also transparent colant... 
cooper rigid hoses are the best... but too expensive..

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2015)

t_ski said:


> No leakage pics?  Where's your nuts at M?



They're hiding inside, waiting to drop 

If it had been red coolant still, the leak pics would have been amazing! As it was, just some watee and since my lighting is terrible, it would have been blah. 



peche said:


> thats why i love black hoses, and also transparent colant...
> cooper rigid hoses are the best... but too expensive..
> 
> Regards,



Never used that but maybe one day. I was about to go with black hoses, and I think that'll be next time.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I was about to go with black hoses, and I think that'll be next time.



One huge issue I found with a few "black" rolls of tube, they aren't black at all. Usually a super dark blue or purple, and over time it just gets more noticeable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 13, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> One huge issue I found with a few "black" rolls of tube, they aren't black at all. Usually a super dark blue or purple, and over time it just gets more noticeable.


my Masterkleer black are black, at last one brand you can trust to be black if i might add


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2015)

I almost would swear the last tube I ordered was Masterkleer, and are now purple  Who knows, I have so many brands of tubing around now, it is hard to keep up...lol

Maybe I just got super lucky and got my tubing from a lame dye lot.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 13, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> I almost would swear the last tube I ordered was Masterkleer, and are now purple  Who knows, I have so many brands of tubing around now, it is hard to keep up...lol
> 
> Maybe I just got super lucky and got my tubing from a lame dye lot.


aaaaaaaaaaawww drat ... i wonder, i just checked my leftover from my last loop installation and it seems quite black to me ... altho black is not a color ... usually black, as we define it in coloring, is indeed a real dark purple or blue
no transparency or light filtering on cut examination tho ...


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Never used that but maybe one day. I was about to go with black hoses, and I think that'll be next time.


you wont regret... 

Also Clear / non colorant colant its better for waterblocks... lasts more compared to colored ones... and also is a way cleaner than colored ones...
if i have the oportunity to switch to a custom loop i will use black rubber hoses and clear PC colant...






Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 13, 2015)

peche said:


> you wont regret...
> 
> Also Clear / non colorant colant its better for waterblocks... lasts more compared to colored ones... and also is a way cleaner than colored ones...
> if i have the oportunity to switch to a custom loop i will use black rubber hoses and clear PC colant...
> ...


ahaha indeed
 
altho the AT protect Clear seems to be a tad better (i had some white residue in my Balancer 150 with the ZZC)
the ZZC is in the gpu loop and the ATPC in the cpu loop


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

i mean black rubber hoses like most of AIO coolers...!
those are the best ones... 

Regards,


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 13, 2015)

It might just be a dream, but I plan to make a full custo loop eventually. My favorite color scheme is while tubing with matte black blocks and fittings. I'd use some clear coolant, though not sure if it would be water or some other coolant. Would also have to add antifreeze so I could put my rad outside while it's under 30.

For now it's just another thing on the list along with the 5960x and triple 4k.


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2015)

i have meet people that hate black hoses.... they also have said that custom water loops must show its tubings and water
Regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 13, 2015)

peche said:


> i have meet people that hate black hoses.... they also have said that custom water loops must show its tubings and water
> Regards,



sounds like subjective opinions more than anything. Choose any color tubing you want that matches the color scheme you are going for. Stay away from colored water.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 15, 2015)

hell of a day today ... i won 2 auction i was watching closely and one of them was a Silverstone Sugo SG05 (for ... a mere.... 4$ )

 
well i guess i know what will be my next build ... a mini itx htpc for the bedroom ...

to decide: mobo cpu ram ... weee i have something to keep me occupied this month


----------



## khemist (Mar 15, 2015)

Some of the new Silverstone Strider Pexon cables for new case switch, should all be done soon i hope!,


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 15, 2015)

well after swapping i'm back to my old Tt v3 BE for now
 
also the stock cooler just can't cool it even at stock clocks so i dug out the H50 and fixed it (again) but it wouldn't fit inside the case soo....
 
much much better temps but i need to find a good case soon xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> hell of a day today ... i won 2 auction i was watching closely and one of them was a Silverstone Sugo SG05 (for ... a mere.... 4$ )
> View attachment 63389 View attachment 63390
> well i guess i know what will be my next build ... a mini itx htpc for the bedroom ...
> 
> to decide: mobo cpu ram ... weee i have something to keep me occupied this month


well ... i guess this will do it ...


 

after all it's a HTPC and my mother build proven that setup to be efficient enough even for BRD (tho i stay on DVD instead  )
soooo total price, not including the PSU/keyboard/mouse (the BT dongle is precisely for a BT KB/M set) since i have literally a bunch of unused PSU/KB/mouse @ home, 173.10 chf ... a complete functional HTPC for less than 200 chf??? DEAL!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> hell of a day today ... i won 2 auction i was watching closely and one of them was a Silverstone Sugo SG05 (for ... a mere.... 4$ )
> View attachment 63389 View attachment 63390
> well i guess i know what will be my next build ... a mini itx htpc for the bedroom ...
> 
> to decide: mobo cpu ram ... weee i have something to keep me occupied this month



That case will not hold an ATX PSU. It requires a SFX. I own this case and love it. Very small I have a H55 and a G5238 overclocked. Completely silent


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That case will not hold an ATX PSU. It requires a SFX. I own this case and love it. Very small I have a H55 and a G5238 overclocked. Completely silent


i know that, and i have a SFX PSU 

i should precise it in my previous post, as i was sure to get a remark like that, but i am particularly lazy tonight  

thanks tho @Jetster 

PS: G3258


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That case will not hold an ATX PSU. It requires a SFX. I own this case and love it. Very small I have a H55 and a G5238 overclocked. Completely silent


An ATX PSU can be externally mounted to maximize room in the case, it might not be pretty but it works.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 16, 2015)

khemist said:


> Some of the new Silverstone Strider Pexon cables for new case switch, should all be done soon i hope!,



talk about some sexy ass cables, the clear ends just make it look "wow" did you do them yourself or have them made? if so from where.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 16, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> talk about some sexy ass cables, the clear ends just make it look "wow" did you do them yourself or have them made? if so from where.


http://pexonpcs.co.uk/pages/colours


----------



## khemist (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, bought from Pexon.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 16, 2015)

khemist said:


> Yeah, bought from Pexon.


i think you made it by yourself
the color looks great and neat too


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2015)

IMO almost the best cable management I could do..






Sorry for image quality, iPad 2 was the only device available for taking a photo.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 16, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> IMO almost the best cable management I could do..


Wow very tidy cable work man! I used to run a P6T w/ a 930. One of the most stable systems I've had. Though, I'll be honest here, the stock 1366 cooler is junk (at least when it's hot here in Brisbane). Are you planning on getting some aftermarket cooling?

Dat GPU sag doe


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2015)

That is in fact an old LGA775 boxed (with copper core, and liquid metal as paste) since this mobo has holes for 775 cooler, but don't worry, this is only a temporary solution. 

Yeah, GFX card is kinda bent, I need to improvise some support for it, but temperatures are not a problem unlike in HD69xx DCUII cards where the cooler loses contact to GPU when bent (a Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm blows straight to it) 

edit: At least I think that why the hell I should get a modular PSU since no wires are in the way?


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 16, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> That is in fact an old LGA775 boxed (with copper core, and liquid metal as paste) since this mobo has holes for 775 cooler, but don't worry, this is only a temporary solution.
> 
> Yeah, GFX card is kinda bent, I need to improvise some support for it, but temperatures are not a problem (a Gentle Typhoon 1450rpm blows straight to it)


 my bad haha. I should have noticed the different style in which 'Intel' is printed on the cooler. Yes I seem to recall that on the P6T. A neat feature when there weren't many 1366 compatible coolers back then.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> my bad haha. I should have noticed the different style in which 'Intel' is printed on the cooler. Yes I seem to recall that on the P6T. A neat feature when there weren't many 1366 compatible coolers back then.


It would be a good feature even on today's motherboards, since I'm pretty sure that people upgrade pretty much from LGA775 era stuff and lots of people have good coolers from that era. Don't know if you noticed, but my mobo is actually a P6T SE which I've flashed to P6T since the SE model doesn't have SLI support, and non-SE has. 

Edit: You asked about getting a better cooler, yeah, guess I'll get another HR-02 Macho (rev a. or rev b., depending on price), since that kept temps pretty nicely low on my 2500K before. 

(and if someone thinks "wtf, why that guy downgraded from 2500K to 920", just because my LGA1155 mobo broke and I got this mobo + CPU with 60 euros, half of the price which I got from 2500K and the broken mobo.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 16, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> It would be a good feature even on today's motherboards, since I'm pretty sure that people upgrade pretty much from LGA775 era stuff and lots of people have good coolers from that era. Don't know if you noticed, but my mobo is actually a P6T SE which I've flashed to P6T since the SE model doesn't have SLI support, and non-SE has.
> 
> Edit: You asked about getting a better cooler, yeah, guess I'll get another HR-02 Macho (rev a. or rev b., depending on price), since that kept temps pretty nicely low on my 2500K before.
> 
> (and if someone thinks "wtf, why that guy downgraded from 2500K to 920", just because my LGA1155 mobo broke and I got this mobo + CPU with 60 euros, half of the price which I got from 2500K and the broken mobo.


Damnit haha. Yes the P6T had the Asus badging on the northbridge heatsink and some more SATA connectors as well as far as some visual differences are concerned iirc.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 16, 2015)

This had also the badging, it just dropped off..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

@Jetster  i had a BeQuiet SFX PSU from my mother initial build (forgot the Diva had a integrated PSU)
 

i found a 60gb Patriot Blaze i forgot in a box ... (since at the time i received a OCZ Vertex III 120gb i didn't really needed it, and nope still no failures)
 

2 pieces of the previous order arrived today, mobo ram apu scheduled for tomorrow
  

with my luck, the Sugo will be arriving only on Friday ... or even worse next Monday xD (im out of luck i used all my point on winning the auctions i mentioned above ... so now only bad luck remain  )


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 17, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> @Jetster  i had a BeQuiet SFX PSU from my mother initial build (forgot the Diva had a integrated PSU)
> View attachment 63434
> 
> i found a 60gb Patriot Blaze i forgot in a box ... (since at the time i received a OCZ Vertex III 120gb i didn't really needed it, and nope still no failures)
> ...


Which Sugo are you waiting on?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> Which Sugo are you waiting on?


SG05 as in http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1085#post-3254329 post


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 17, 2015)

One of my PC's at the moment.




Now completely finished..........Winebox, running Linux WINE



Gigabyte H61m DS2
Celeron G540 dual core (no H/T)   2.5ghz
2 gb RAM
500gb hhd

Will be a lovely addition to my sitting room. I did have a buyer for this....guess what?    I am not selling it, i like it too much. I cant find a wooden K/B and mouse that are Linux compatible though i might just buy them and see what i can do.
TBH i expected getting wi-fi going would have caused problems, the first dongle i tried connected but only for a few minutes, requiring a restart, fortunately just swapping it for a different dongle cured it.

Wifi...................................check
Video playback............check
Audio...............................check
f@H running.................check



Everything i need for HTPC.   Pressing the doorbell starts the PC.

I have 2 other wineboxes, both of them are twice as big so i might try and fit a printer in one, just for a challenge.  

i am seriously considering adding a wooden bezel to the monitor.........because i can, ...  and i have never seen one before.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 17, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> @Jetster  i had a BeQuiet SFX PSU from my mother initial build (forgot the Diva had a integrated PSU)
> View attachment 63434
> 
> i found a 60gb Patriot Blaze i forgot in a box ... (since at the time i received a OCZ Vertex III 120gb i didn't really needed it, and nope still no failures)
> ...




Make a project log for it  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/project-logs.18/

Here was mine http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/silverstone-sugo-g3258.204130/#post-3149891


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Make a project log for it  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/project-logs.18/
> 
> Here was mine http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/silverstone-sugo-g3258.204130/#post-3149891


good idea, i remember yours tho ... i sub'd it 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...am1-build-keep-it-simple.210763/#post-3255199

finished and running Ubuntu 14.10
 
quite snappy might keep 14.10 ... who know ...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

nice build.. also 1366 stock coolers area completely piece of crap .. confirmed... i had 2 dead ones in the office.. replaced with a cheap ass coolermaster unit...

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

lil update
well my JetFlo click only when fitted flat, vertically it doesn't, sooo recycling 

 

off topic, yesterday at 8:15pm it was the Wallis bicentennial anniversary (when it joined Switzerland) so i did shoot a pics of the event they did (they illuminated a couple of mountains with phosphor torches , and one of them was right in the front of my work place)
 
(right after the start, which explain the light is reddish, afterward it was bright white)


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes. I know what you are thinking... they didn't send me the AXi


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 19, 2015)

> Yes. I know what you are thinking... they didn't send me the AXi



I myself am partial to the HXi, at least at the lower wattage models it even beats the AXi in voltage regulation, which is amazing considering it is pretty much 99% analog PSU inside.  CWT did amazing work regardless.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Dude, you left out the Corsair GPU ...


----------



## theonedub (Mar 19, 2015)

The Samsung SSD instead of a Corsair model is the other oddity in that build. 

It looks great, btw.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 20, 2015)

And now there's also a Silverstone Strider Gold S Series 850W PSU in my new machine. Next up will be GPU's and/or SSD. Not sure which right now, and my account needs to recover a bit from what I already have. 

Also popped another 140mm fan in the front while I was working on it.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Caring1 (Mar 20, 2015)

He he he, it's funny seeing the gear lever on the wrong side of the steering wheel


----------



## Toothless (Mar 20, 2015)

cadaveca said:


>


Looks like my old desk that I don't have anymore, except yours doesn't have ramen stains and looks nicer.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> He he he, it's funny seeing the gear lever on the wrong side of the steering wheel


nope it's the right side: you are wrong! ahahaha joke aside, not all land have a right side driver seat, for instance Swiss French, and many other have a left side driver seat, so nope it's not wrong : it's different.


Toothless said:


> Looks like my old desk that I don't have anymore, except yours doesn't have ramen stains and looks nicer.


if we except the fact that, it is a dining table and not a desk ... (which is logical when you see the ammount of gear that is sitting on it) i have almost the same table in my kitchen (in a less good state too xD)



cadaveca said:


>


superbe as usual


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 21, 2015)

Newegg has imposed a 1 card per household limit for Titan X, tried placing two separate orders and the second one was voided 






They don't allow a second order until a 48hr period has passed, and now the card is sold out again 

Oh well, will upload pics as soon as I can get a hold of the two cards...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 22, 2015)

Not sure why they wouldn't want to sell you profit-leading cards as that seems stupid, honestly. They'll probably sell ya another after the initial furor has expired.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 22, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Not sure why they wouldn't want to sell you profit-leading cards as that seems stupid, honestly. They'll probably sell ya another after the initial furor has expired.



It seems like they had a extremely limited stock, I can see them trying to satisfy more costumers by limiting the number of cards a single person can buy. The cards are showing as sold out only a few minutes after they go on sale 

Some scalpers are already selling their cards for twice the MSRP, dunno if people are willing to pay that much, but it looks like the supply can't keep up with the demand at the moment.

You can't buy the SC model even from the EVGA online store, it'll take a while until there are enough cards in the channel it appears.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> It seems like they had a extremely limited stock, I can see them trying to satisfy more costumers by limiting the number of cards a single person can buy. The cards are showing as sold out only a few minutes after they go on sale
> 
> Some scalpers are already selling their cards for twice the MSRP, dunno if people are willing to pay that much, but it looks like the supply can't keep up with the demand at the moment.
> 
> You can't buy the SC model even from the EVGA online store, it'll take a while until there are enough cards in the channel it appears.



scalping top end video cards?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 23, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> scalping top end video cards?



I know, sad but true 






50% and 80% markup over MSRP already, and ebay is even worse


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn, can't believe the new TITAN would be out of stock so soon on almost everywhere ... good luck @15th Warlock !!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2015)

The first card arrived today:





















Testing it on my old 3930K/Titan SLI rig, no point in taking my GTX980s water loop apart until the second card and the EK full cover GPU water blocks arrive:






A picture of titanic proportions (sorry, I couldn't help it )






The new Titan X, like the original Titan before, doesn't ship with backplates, some ppl say it's because of the RAM modules in the back of the card, or to prevent clearance issues in SLI, I call that BS on Nvidia's part, anyways, those backplates on my old Titans seem to have the exact same screw holes as the new one, I wonder if....






Card is running without a hitch, hope I can order its twin brother as soon as they're back in stock, I'll keep you guys posted 











Please let me know what you guys think


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Please let me know what you guys think


i think you should gift me one of the old ones


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> i think you should gift me one of the old ones



Lol, sorry they'll go in my old 2600K rig, I have a couple extra 680s I can sell you if you're interested though


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Lol, sorry they'll go in my old 2600K rig, I have a couple extra 680s I can sell you if you're interested though


im saving for a GTx 980....!
thanks for the offer! pretty nice rig BTW!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> im saving for a GTx 980....!
> thanks for the offer! pretty nice rig BTW!



The 980 is a fantastic card, much better than two 680s, you wont be disappointed 

Saludos hermano centro americano


----------



## peche (Mar 25, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> The 980 is a fantastic card, much better than two 680s, you wont be disappointed
> 
> Saludos hermano centro americano


correct it wil outperfomr my current 760 for sure!!
saludos, valla mucha gente de centro america aca!!

Saludes,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 25, 2015)

peche said:


> i think you should gift me one of the old ones


not worthy ....  (joke ...)  



peche said:


> correct it wil outperfomr my current 760 for sure!!
> saludos, valla mucha gente de centro america aca!!
> 
> Saludes,


awwww the 760 is still a good performer... i got one for a friend's build and she's running all he play (on a E8400@3.5  ) i even bought a 670 (P.O.V T.G.T serie) for the hackintosh of my friend that is just a bit under factory OC 760 and a bit above stock 760 at a ridiculous price... (reason: all that you have actually is overpriced until the hype goes down ... although thanks the 970 for lowering other valid alternative card to a good price)

little teaser before the current installation in the Phantomac build (yes stock model but factory OC, needed for OOB compatibility) 134$ for it (roughly) seems the 2nd hand market is the only way to get a nv card priced right ...  (joking again)


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 25, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> The first card arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent that is what i expect from who own a ROG 27" Swift monitor.

With the Titan X you enjoy at 100% every game at max settings 1440p now is smooth as 1080p

Extreme drooling !


----------



## BUFDUP (Mar 26, 2015)

My POS rig lol (in SIG)


----------



## khemist (Mar 27, 2015)

Almost done for now, just need to get some foam tape for inside the res brackets to grip the extra weight of the pump, using rubber bands for now.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 27, 2015)

khemist said:


> Almost done for now, just need to get some foam tape for inside the res brackets to grip the extra weight of the pump, using rubber bands for now.



The Dark Side of the PC by Pink @khemist  looking great man, very clean and colourful


----------



## khemist (Mar 27, 2015)

Cheers!.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

Newest setup: Paderborn!




EVGA SR-2
2x Xeon X5690 (stock ATM, but once I have time they'll be OCed)
4x4GB DDR3-1333 (OEM pulls)
320GB Toshiba HDD
SeaSonic X-850 PSU
Lian Li PC-A76
HP Geforce 8500GT (once I can figure out why the damn PCIe cables for the X-850 don't work, I have a GTX680 to install)

Not the cleanest setup--those three fan cables from the back in particular--but I'm happy with it.  Immediate goal is to find a 3pin splitter/extender so I can run the cords for the bottom two fans through the open spot at the top with the other.  Then eventually I'll try and find better radiator fans instead of just junk I had lying around.  Also wanna OC those CPUs.


----------



## peche (Mar 28, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Newest setup: Paderborn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow !
Nive setup!


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 28, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> The first card arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Question is : Will it play Battlefield 2 ???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2015)

Doing a bit of spring cleaning on my rig. First cleaning of dust and what not in the last 5-6 months I think. Results:






Still want to get a new EVGA G series 850 or 1050 PSU and get the cables sleeved, or just get the single sleeved extensions or EVGA cable kit. That blue of the HX just does not fit.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2015)

Setting up a ghetto-loop for my TitanX


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 29, 2015)

Not taking advantage of that glorious Norwegian air to cool the radiator?  For shame!


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Not taking advantage of that glorious Norwegian air to cool the radiator?  For shame!


Uh!!
Why do you thin the radiator is placed where it is?


----------



## Compgeke (Mar 29, 2015)

Been working on a cheap Inspiron 3520. Got it out of a trade with a broken screen, no ram and missing keyboard key. Slowly getting it fixed up.

As of right now it's a 2.4 GHz Core i5 3210M, 6 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 1366x768 screen, Windows 8.1.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 29, 2015)

.....well after the failed bios update and  two new bios chip replacement later ........my Zotac h55 itx never regained conscience........  So i had to buy another  new one.  Also ran across a never used XFX 7850  on craigslist which i snagged for $50 .  Took these two, the I7-860 and remains of my previous build and.....







Put the 750ti in my node 304....... paused on the 970......wanted to see if i could pick up a 980 on the cheap from some titan up-grader


----------



## d1nky (Mar 29, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Please let me know what you guys think




is it normal to have a semi looking at tech....


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 29, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Newest setup: Paderborn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Test voltage at PCIe cables. 12Volts each yellow wires. Connect the ground multimeter wire to any other free black ground wire and do opposite with pcie black wires and any other yellow 12 v source. That way you know if the problem comes from the pcie 12v source or the ground wires.  Maybe it was pushed too much overlimit so it blowed a small components inside. Just worth trying it.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Test voltage at PCIe cables. 12Volts each yellow wires. Connect the ground multimeter wire to any other free black ground wire and do opposite with pcie black wires and any other yellow 12 v source. That way you know if the problem comes from the pcie 12v source or the ground wires.  Maybe it was pushed too much overlimit so it blowed a small components inside. Just worth trying it.


The problem is, the modular PCIe cables I have won't plug in to the ports on the PSU labeled PCIe.  I've emailed SeaSonic to see if they have replacement ones available (this is a used PSU that I got from a 4P G34 system purchased from a guy on [H], and I think me may have lost the cables and replaced them with the wrong ones).


----------



## JunkBear (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The problem is, the modular PCIe cables I have won't plug in to the ports on the PSU labeled PCIe.  I've emailed SeaSonic to see if they have replacement ones available (this is a used PSU that I got from a 4P G34 system purchased from a guy on [H], and I think me may have lost the cables and replaced them with the wrong ones).



Still test it anyway.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

JunkBear said:


> Still test it anyway.


But why test cables that I can't plug in?


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> The problem is, the modular PCIe cables I have won't plug in to the ports on the PSU labeled PCIe.  I've emailed SeaSonic to see if they have replacement ones available (this is a used PSU that I got from a 4P G34 system purchased from a guy on [H], and I think me may have lost the cables and replaced them with the wrong ones).



Seasonic uses a seperate supplier for replacement cables but I can't remember the company- search the forum, it was discussed at some point last year.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Norton said:


> Seasonic uses a seperate supplier for replacement cables but I can't remember the company- search the forum, it was discussed at some point last year.


Thanks, I'll try to sort it out 
Not a huge issue, as I can always use Molex -> PCIe, but I would like to play some games on here at some point


----------



## Toothless (Mar 30, 2015)

Y'all make me feel like I'm running my GT220 again with your Titan Xs.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Y'all make me feel like I'm running my GT220 again with your Titan Xs.


That's still a card that's at LEAST three times as fast as my 8500GT


----------



## Toothless (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That's still a card that's at LEAST three times as fast as my 8500GT


The 220 is weaker than the 8800 as I learned the hard way. Not sure about 8500vs8800.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 30, 2015)

Toothless said:


> The 220 is weaker than the 8800 as I learned the hard way. Not sure about 8500vs8800.



8800 kills the 8500.

And 8500 = gt220, or very close too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 30, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Y'all make me feel like I'm running my GT220 again with your Titan Xs.


please ... get back to your sense ... a 660 is plenty bang for bucks when compared to a Titan"overpriced&useless"X (not when compared to a 290... i mean com'on ... almost 10 time cheaper and only 36% slower )

so then back to the topic... not enough pics ... and pc atm 

my PC atm ... oh wait not a PC (shoot i was trying to get back on topic) well it runs Windows CE... ok it use a Hitachi SH-4 cpu and a PowerVR2  graphic adapter and could also be used for something else than gaming... ok ok not really a PC


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That's still a card that's at LEAST three times as fast as my 8500GT


It's pretty bad when my low-power PhysX card is faster than your main GPU... in an SR2 rig nonetheless. I use a 9500GT to drive my 1280x1024 monitor that's used for monitoring software and PhysX, exclusively.
Placeholder card aside, I'm literally drooling over that SR2 setup you have. Always wanted an SR2, and you even have the CPUs I'd pair it with. Lucky bastage.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> It's pretty bad when my low-power PhysX card is faster than your main GPU... in an SR2 rig nonetheless. I use a 9500GT to drive my 1280x1024 monitor that's used for monitoring software and PhysX, exclusively.
> Placeholder card aside, I'm literally drooling over that SR2 setup you have. Always wanted an SR2, and you even have the CPUs I'd pair it with. Lucky bastage.


Yeah, I am AMAZED that I was able to get it.  Never would have spent the $600 that EVGA charges for it normally.  And I wouldn't have gone for X5690s, normally, given that I'm not goinf ro extreme overclocking, and even the X5650s will do 4GHz w/o much difficulty.
Currently it's a 4.2Ghz @ 1.28V, which I'm really happy with.  Temps are still great, so I'm considering trying to push it a little bit higher.  For sub-$600 for the whole setup, I'm way, way happy with it.

Although, the laptop HDD isn't so nice.  Really, I should put in a SSD or at least one of the VelociRaptors


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 30, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> please ... get back to your sense ... a 660 is plenty bang for bucks when compared to a Titan"overpriced&useless"X (not when compared to a 290... i mean com'on ... almost 10 time cheaper and only 36% slower )
> 
> so then back to the topic... not enough pics ... and pc atm
> 
> ...



And 32MBs of ram IIRC!

Nice dreamcast.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 30, 2015)

so guys I'm thinking of some solutions to get get rid of the blue of my psu to match my system better without getting a whole new psu, id rather not buy anymore hardware till I build a whole new system in a few years once in done with school.

how does this sound?: Carbon fiber 3m ni-doc vinyl, and cover the hx850 sticker, the entire top of the psu, then use what's left to wrap the sides of my radiators in it. Been wanting to put some carbon fiber in my sustem for a while not but wanted to be subtle with it and now use it all over like most rigs you see.


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> so guys I'm thinking of some solutions to get get rid of the blue of my psu to match my system better without getting a whole new psu, id rather not buy anymore hardware till I build a whole new system in a few years once in done with school.
> 
> how does this sound?: Carbon fiber 3m ni-doc vinyl, and cover the hx850 sticker, the entire top of the psu, then use what's left to wrap the sides of my radiators in it. Been wanting to put some carbon fiber in my sustem for a while not but wanted to be subtle with it and now use it all over like most rigs you see.



Just make a cover for it out of Lexan and put the vinyl sticker on that


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 30, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> please ... get back to your sense ... a 660 is plenty bang for bucks when compared to a Titan"overpriced&useless"X (not when compared to a 290... i mean com'on ... almost 10 time cheaper and only 36% slower )
> 
> so then back to the topic... not enough pics ... and pc atm
> 
> ...


I run Trout Explosion on mine. Nice little DCLinux distro a friend of mine put together a little over a decade ago.


R-T-B said:


> And 32MBs of ram IIRC!
> 
> Nice dreamcast.


16MB to the CPU, 8 to the GPU.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> so guys I'm thinking of some solutions to get get rid of the blue of my psu to match my system better without getting a whole new psu, id rather not buy anymore hardware till I build a whole new system in a few years once in done with school.
> 
> how does this sound?: Carbon fiber 3m ni-doc vinyl, and cover the hx850 sticker, the entire top of the psu, then use what's left to wrap the sides of my radiators in it. Been wanting to put some carbon fiber in my sustem for a while not but wanted to be subtle with it and now use it all over like most rigs you see.


I think that that would look nice, not overwhelming.


Norton said:


> Just make a cover for it out of Lexan and put the vinyl sticker on that


That would be neat, too.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally got everything set in my new H440.





[URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/alucard6000/media/0331151514a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2015)

How do you like the case? Are the drives/fans/internals all easy to work with? I've been eyeing the black/blue one as my build is mostly black/blue.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Mar 31, 2015)

i changed all the fans but the back and one on top. this case pretty cool and u can really have some really nice cable management. plus it has a built in fan controller on the side lol.


----------



## khemist (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's a clearer pic of mine in better lighting.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn. Thats sexy as hell


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 2, 2015)

Devil-Walker said:


> Damn. Thats sexy as hell


 
You really need to find a girlfriend.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never seen one of those 90-degree rotated cases that had the optical drive facing down...


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Apr 4, 2015)

Just did some spring cleaning for my PC and thought to share how it looks, but then I realized everyone knows how a R4 looks and that my MB PCB is brown.. so decided to share just the best looking part of it.


Spoiler


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2015)

aww! 



Devil-Walker said:


> Damn. Thats sexy as hell



When it is something i care about i seem to be good at absorbing information.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Apr 4, 2015)

Makes me jelly. I like to do a custom water loop at some point but, i honestly dont need to. Since my h100i keeps my 4690k cooled with the 4.4 oc np.


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't do  it for temps, just for looks and i enjoyt it... like a hobby.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 4, 2015)

khemist said:


> I don't do  it for temps, just for looks and i enjoyt it... like a hobby.



And once you taste custom liquid-cooling and your trip is ok ... you get "addicted" to it and not wanting to go back to air-cooling ever 

At least for me, the hobby became addiction really fast ... and since 2008 I never air-cooled a computer unless it was for "testing" purposes. Oh man, how I love the "fill" moment in all my loops, it's like having a good high w/o any kind of drugs


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2015)

Before, could set the GPU fan at 30% and leave it there.






After, the GPU reached 101 C when playing Crusader Kings 2 (64% GPU load max).






Dang.  I might look into downclocking it, I'm not going back to the integrated sound.

EDIT: And the P8H67-M I've got as a upgrade path (hopefully) has the same layout. Blergh.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 4, 2015)

Frick said:


> Before, could set the GPU fan at 30% and leave it there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drop a fan blowing from the end of the GPU out of the case, where your bunch of cables are.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2015)

That case does not have any venting on the side, correct?  The only reason I could think for the rise in temp would have to be due to the rear slots/vents being blocked by the sound card, forcing the air to become dead in front of the fan (or having the hot air from the vid card recirculated).  Maybe a fan over the GPU might help.


----------



## Frick (Apr 4, 2015)

Well there is a fan at the front...






But it doesn't push a lot of air, and the front vents in the case are not brilliant either.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 4, 2015)

SLI Titan X build 














































The water blocks should be arriving tomorrow, I'll update with more pics as soon as I put the cards under water, thank you guys for your comments!


----------



## khemist (Apr 4, 2015)

How the other half live!, pics up when you get the blocks on.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 4, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Here are my PC's: (I know the pictures aren't great)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WEOOOOOOO EUROTRUUUUCKK


----------



## Norton (Apr 5, 2015)

@Frick can you fit a PCIE x1 sound card on the other side of your gpu?


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 6, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> SLI Titan X build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice touch with the titan statue from Titanfall in the first two pics 


m6tzg6r said:


>


That's a pretty damn nice gaming rig, clean as hell too.


----------



## lyxchoklad (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is my S340 CLUB build. More pics in case mod gallery.


----------



## bihboy23 (Apr 14, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> SLI Titan X build
> *pics of all the epic ness and gpus and the setup
> The water blocks should be arriving tomorrow, I'll update with more pics as soon as I put the cards under water, thank you guys for your comments!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, I discovered that having the top cover of the case 'floated' in my pic actually raises temps  as the hot air rebounds off the cover and flows back into the case making it so its kinda recycling the hot air - we're talking a massive difference of around 10'c. BF4 would hit around 60-62'c on all cores. removing the cover dropped temps to roughly about 45-50'c.

Not going to bother floating the cover with any more magnets as it would just look stupid. Ive since relented and gone with the option of ordering a custom 760T DEMCFILTER - I was gonna get the complete set then i saw how expensive it was and was like - Nah, I can live with just having the top covered. Vardar F4's are spinning around 1500rpm and my pc idles between 28-32'c along the various cores.

Since i also stopped using so many fans (the wind tunnel that my Define XL was...) Ive also dropped power consumption a little and my pc sounds less like a hovercraft or that floating tank from BF4 on some maps.

Got a few more things that need doing - Gonna put an LED strip that runs under the motherboard that runs almost along the edge of the Sata and 24pin power for a nice neon effect and im going to switch out the Vardar F4s temporarily or permanently with a pair of Nidec Beta V TA450DC for a laugh to see if they can provide the same performance as the Vardars but at a lower RPM

Oh, and im gonna add a 140mm phanteks PH-F140HP_WT to the bottom of the case to help cool the GPUs and push the hot air up


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's mine at the moment. Not sure I'm keeping the case though, Its really cramped in there.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 17, 2015)

Shoulda bought the RV02 much better for room and the v2.0 has the side in HDD cages which mine as a v1.0 does not but I do now have the USB3.0 upgrade kit installed in it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 17, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> SLI Titan X build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have far to much pocket change sir.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> you have far to much pocket change sir.



We don't know that.  Maybe he has decided to forgo eating all three meals and reduced it to one cup of Ramen noodles a day so he can game like a boss.


----------



## Compgeke (Apr 17, 2015)

Not your every day PC but I've had this thing for a while. I got it completely covered in grease and with a broken heatsink mounting. I had it working for a bit before it quit and afterwards shelved it.

Got it back out a couple days ago and it wouldn't stay on. Swapped ram, no go. Swapped processor and hey, it stayed on! Still no boot though. Ended up today deciding to wash the motherboard and dry it off (get rid of the frier grease) and now it works perfectly again.





Specs:
2.53 GHz Celeron D. It's 64 bit which might be the only redeeming part as it's fucking slow
2 gigs ram
80 gig 7.2k HDD. Interestingly it's server rated, has the "eServer" markings on it
1024x768 LCD with an ELO infrared touch in front. Along with that a thick plastic guard making sure you'll never break the panel. It's also water sealed, which is cool.
Windows XP Pro\XPe\XP for Point of Sale or something.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 17, 2015)

Did you dishwasher the motherboard?
I love putting dirty boards in the dishwasher


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Not your every day PC but I've had this thing for a while. I got it completely covered in grease and with a broken heatsink mounting. I had it working for a bit before it quit and afterwards shelved it.
> 
> Got it back out a couple days ago and it wouldn't stay on. Swapped ram, no go. Swapped processor and hey, it stayed on! Still no boot though. Ended up today deciding to wash the motherboard and dry it off (get rid of the frier grease) and now it works perfectly again.
> 
> ...



Was *this* close to buy something like that not too long ago. I love those things, for some reason. If nanoITX was a more common standard you could have had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Not your every day PC but I've had this thing for a while. I got it completely covered in grease and with a broken heatsink mounting. I had it working for a bit before it quit and afterwards shelved it.
> 
> Got it back out a couple days ago and it wouldn't stay on. Swapped ram, no go. Swapped processor and hey, it stayed on! Still no boot though. Ended up today deciding to wash the motherboard and dry it off (get rid of the frier grease) and now it works perfectly again.
> 
> ...



can....can it run crysis?


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 17, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can....can it run crysis?


It works a bit differently on this machine ... the machine starts crysis and then you run away from it


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 18, 2015)

Before the GPU cables were kind of an eyesore, so tucked them to the side.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2015)

Nice set up. In your specs it says your board is a GT. Its a G1


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 19, 2015)

mine is a GT, the G1 has green audio caps and a larger cpu heatsink, i can see my cpu heatsink is smaller and the audio caps are gold/yellow. so mine is GT.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 19, 2015)

Cool didn't know they make a GT


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 20, 2015)

I was re watching Breaking bad while building it, converted it to a Mid size ITX? Any way, Maximus 5 Gene 3770K, 2X 580'S, corsair TX 750, new hose, new fans on the way.........













 Thanks to SneekyPeet, great Seller! Feedback left.......THANK YOU! Sorry my camera sucks!!!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice!

So where is Sneekypeet selling these days, as he closed his sale link here on TPU?  I do read his reviews.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 20, 2015)

jsfitz54 said:


> Nice!
> 
> So where is Sneekypeet selling these days, as he closed his sale link here on TPU?  I do read his reviews.




 He's here selling, bought it a few weeks ago, thanks mods for moving this!!


----------



## Compgeke (Apr 20, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can....can it run crysis?



Eh, maybe. It'll probably combust and burn down the house - it is Pentium 4 based. Then again, I'm not sure it can even run Minesweeper.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 21, 2015)

Got the case and PSU + cooler just arrived so now i can start assembling 


**EDIT*:*
Finally Done!! (for now ) i think i might still need to work on the cables but it'll do for now


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello all. I know these last days i've been not around too much but there's a good reason to explain it. Never thought just moving some components to another case would create such a mess. Here comes the long story in case you want to read.



Spoiler: The Disaster Story



Past week I've ordered some new parts for my rig, since I needed more SILENT cooling than the PowerMac G5 case can offer to me. I ordered a full block for my GTX770 plus a new case and a new res+pump. On Friday, parts arrived and I started to assemble it. All was flawless, no leaks whatsoever and the aesthetics were just amazing. So after a 2-3 hours with water running, I decide to connect the remaining components and try to power it on. I do it and BOOM, lights blinking in the PSU, kind of short, then it powered off.

I tried several times to boot the machine w/o components that could lead to short, also swapped PSU but no luck, apparently my system didn't wanted to start, neither to give energy to MOLEX but yes powering board, weird. After a hard night I decide to go to sleep and think "tomorrow it will be a better day".

So here comes the Saturday, and myself totally decided to try it once. At the last attempt, it powered on, but shortly after that, the PSU started to blink all lights again and more important, the VRMs at the top of the MB started to smoke, then to FIRE. Had to power it off but it was too late. After doing an examination and mounting some components to my spare rig ... I had to say that PSU, CPU, MoBo and 2 hard drives were dead. Luckily GPU and RAM survived.

And from every bad story has to come a good one, despite I lost all my pictures since 2012 (theoretically, I won't give up yet xD) ... I know I have to make new ones, and what can be better than to start picturing a new build? So yesterday I went to one of my hardware local stores and purchased an Intel Core i7 4790K and a MSI Z97 Gaming 7, paired it with a couple of spare hard drives that I had lay around and here it comes "The Phoenix"



TL;DR - I purchased some new components for my build (new case, full gpu block, res+pump, compression fittings) ... and I had a whole disaster moving the rig to this new case resulting into a fried MOBO (literally it set on fire) and CPU, PSU as well as 2 HDs. So after a couple of days of real frustration due to my data and hardware lost, I decided to get a new CPU and MoBo, profit old ones ... and make a new build called "The Phoenix"

Here are some pictures:


























Hope you like it, at least it's a true Phoenix, cause it has rebirth from the fire, kudos to all 

PS: Maybe I should do a "Build Log" with all the remaining pictures that I have, pre and post disaster, let me know!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 21, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello all. I know these last days i've been not around too much but there's a good reason to explain it. Never thought just moving some components to another case would create such a mess. Here comes the long story in case you want to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome rig, I love how clean it looks 

And yes! Make a project log


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 22, 2015)

@15th Warlock there you go, it's done: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/build-log-the-phoenix.211946/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 22, 2015)

little gift for my babies...

so after reading that Razer released the Blackwidow Chroma in TKL form ... i decided to jump, i always wanted a TKL keyboard and furthermore a mechanical one .... (not a Razer ofc ... the news just remembered me that i wanted to buy a TKL  )
and then i noticed that my fav' etailer had a promo on the Roccat Ryos TKL Pro: Cherry MX Brown, mono-block built, sturdy, real solid feel, easy to configure, all key macro capable, practical 3 thumb keys, nice software and easy shift[+], all that for 89chf instead of 149 (yeah the Blackwidow Chroma TKL is a tad cheaper if it wasn't for that Promo but the Ryos is worth it nonetheless. )
 [
feels totally great, the switches are a bit noisy but comfortable (i don't mind the noise, in fact i love it  )

in the refurbished category i noticed 2 good deal, 1 RAM kit and 1 2.5" HDD

the RAM: Geil Dragon 2x4gb, funny they listed it as 1333 at the same price of my previous single stick and i had  4gb in 1600 C11 (DELL XPS730 replacement part) , since it was for my Am1 build i thought since i had a GT 730 instead of the IGP the 267mhz less would not matter too much, but then : Surprise

they are actually 1600 C11 

another surprise was the face that each stick have 2 red led, since i never got that brand and model: i was wondering why i had a red light coming from my SG05 


and the HDD is a Hitachi Travelstar 7k5 (500gb 2.5" 7k2rpm) might not be good as the SSD i have actually in the build but cost half the price and still a 7.2krpm, 440gb more and sata3


still wating on the last delivery (announced today). Hint: since my keyboard and my mousemate are Roccat, i let you guess what i took for testing.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> another surprise was the face that each stick have 2 red led, since i never got that brand and model: i was wondering why i had a red light coming from my SG05
> View attachment 64276


I had a couple of sticks of Geil Dragon Ram, the LED's are meant to symbolise its eyes lit up, long story but my ex threw the system out complete with them still in it because a, she's an idiot and b, she didn't have a clue how to fix a blue screen it was having


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 22, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I had a couple of sticks of Geil Dragon Ram, the LED's are meant to symbolise its eyes lit up, long story but my ex threw the system out complete with them still in it because a, she's an idiot and b, she didn't have a clue how to fix a blue screen it was having


oh ... wow (on the last part of the post  ) ... yeah i pretty much realized the led are here to symbolize the eyes of the dragon ahah ... still a nice surprise anyway 

aannnnd delivery!

3rd part of the new desk set... learning to use the ...

ROCCAT TYON! (button placement will take me a bit of time to get used to it: instead of 12 button under the thumb 10 placed at various place and 20 if i double the assignement with the Easy Shift[+] button)
  

well the general look of it is overly nice 




sidenote: now that i have my Canon SX100is back, i should really take pics with it instead of my smartphone xD

wow that's a blast ... since i'm all roccat now i can use the Easyshift[+] button of the keyboard to double the buttons on the Tyon and free up the ES[+] button on the Tyon and use it as a regular button (with 2 function thanks to the keyboard...) at last with Roccat you have for your money it seems ... unlike some other brands ... which one also start with a R  

will see if the rush keep up over time ...


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 23, 2015)

Checking if things are fitting. Eventually made everything fit, I think. Need to modify the case a small bit.
Going to be a bit before I get the rest.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello all. I know these last days i've been not around too much but there's a good reason to explain it. Never thought just moving some components to another case would create such a mess. Here comes the long story in case you want to read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry to heat that, lucky you have some survived
and your new rig looks nice (although your top light looks kinda too bright for me)


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok, new case and a new AIO cooler. Graphite 760t and a Swiftech H220X.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2015)

little fun run ... "Ballistic" mITX ... so i wanted to see if that 300w PSU was a "so so" or a "good good" since it has only a PCIeX 6+2pin i used a 6 to 2x6 splitter to run the GTX 670 i keep for my friend ... (instead of sitting and doing nothing ... she could be at last a bit usefull ... ) 1...2....3.... GO!

cable fiesta.


tight fit ... X16 on X4 and 670 VS 730 
  

up and running


just did a Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward DX11 max run to see the result (leaving all at stock CPU/CPU fan GPU/GPU fan and the JetFlo on silence preset.)
well it didn't explode and ran all smoothly ... (somehow i am not surprised ... )
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...avensward-benchmark-dx11.212094/#post-3274989


----------



## Devil-Walker (Apr 28, 2015)

I been messing with fan position and h100i position to get the best air flow i could for both cpu and gpu so this a update.

Finally got my control remote light kit installed. it was a lot of colors i like the red the best tho.














The light look bright but its my phone. i know i have to do something about them messi cables plugged in the back lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like a case you'd expect to find a Socket 462 Athlon in, right?





Wrong!




Specs
- Supermicro H8 something dual-socket board
- 8x2GB OEM DDR3
- 2x Opty 6238 (12c 115W)
- 2x Supermicro 2U heatsinks + 2x 92mm HP PWM fans
- 150GB WD Velociraptor
- Antec TPN 650W
- nV Quadro 410 low-profile
- Antec 1030 case



Overall about $400 spent for a very capable computer.  The three 80mm case fans are a bit of a limitation, so it runs hotter and louder than I'd like.  In order to fit in the eATX board, I drilled out the rivets to remove the two HDD cages and cut out the bottom ~ half an inch of the 5.25" cage with a hacksaw.  About an hour and a half worth of labor to make a 2001 $5 case eATX capable is prety good IMO.  the HDD is resting on top of the PSU, which is about the worst place possible.  *somewhere* have a 3.5" -> 5.25" adapter so then I can actually put it in the cages.


----------



## peche (Apr 28, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> Got the case and PSU + cooler just arrived so now i can start assembling
> View attachment 64225
> **EDIT*:*
> Finally Done!! (for now ) i think i might still need to work on the cables but it'll do for now
> View attachment 64263 View attachment 64264 View attachment 64265 View attachment 64266


Dude, I think your fans are wrong…  I put mine pushing air trough rad… yours are pulling air from rad….


Regards,


----------



## Jetster (Apr 29, 2015)

peche said:


> Dude, I think your fans are wrong…  I put mine pushing air trough rad… yours are pulling air from rad….
> 
> 
> Regards,



Who says that's wrong?  Its called positive case pressure


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2015)

my bad, i know that there are several setups on fans, 
still wrong for my opinion, 

Regards,


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have exactly 10mm of space to play with using a 38mm radiator only need 7mm to get a 45mm rad 
my birthdays coming up soon, more upgrades to come...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 29, 2015)

so my mITX mobo has only 2 SATA connector ... well nothing to worry about since Icy Box is here to help ...
HDD enclosure USB3 (i get around 100mb/s transfer rate ) cheap and works well ... (brushed aluminum and plastic.)
 

then my slim ODD ... well i did know Icy did a adapter for 2.5" but i didn't know:
it was bundled with a external enclosure (brushed aluminum too) for a slim ODD so i can re use the ODD even if i was not really needing it ... 
    
2 extra that doesn't fit into my pc atm category but oh well ... one is actually almost a pc ... and the other help a lot when it come to pc assembly (well more laptop and macbook disassemble...)
 
i can say i am impressed with Icy Box ... i tend to not rely on real cheap goods when it come to pc but that brand does a fine job. (on a sidenote: i know the ODD enclosure is scratched ... but at that price ... nothing to complain about  )


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 29, 2015)

peche said:


> Dude, I think your fans are wrong… I put mine pushing air trough rad… yours are pulling air from rad….
> 
> 
> Regards,


IMO for rads there is no "wrong" fan direction, in my case i put them like this as jetster mentioned for +pressure and so it draws cool air from outside the case and not the hot air the GPU throws, plus it puts airflow over VRMs and RAM


----------



## Quattroking (Apr 30, 2015)

Earlier, i had this computer. I wasn't to happy with it, so i wanted to change it out to something much smaller and at the same time be MUCH better.

So what did i end up with?

Yes, this one.


































































The main reason i decided to go for a Mini-ITX build this time is to be able to take it with me when i'm traveling to my friends and family and at the same time have it as my main computer at home. The computer case is only 331 (H) x 208 (W) x 233 (D) mm in size, so i can fit it into the most smaller hand baggages.

I have somewhat figured out what my computer is going to be called this time. The name will be 'Dark Nova'. But i might change the name if i find a better suited name for the computer. If you have a tips or an idea on what i can call it, then just let me know.

Alright, now i'm gonna write down the full specification on my new computer here.


*Computer Case*: Rosewill Legacy U2-B-Window Black (Jonsbo U2).

*Motherboard*: ASUS Maximux VII Impact.

*PSU*: Corsair HX750, 750w, Modular, 80 PLUS GOLD Certified.

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-4690k.

*CPU Cooler*: Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler.

*GPU*: ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini 4 GB.

*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR3 1866 MHz (2X4GB) CL9.

*SSD*: Corsair Force Series F120, 120 GB, 2.5 inch, S-ATA II.

*HDD*: Western Digital Black 3 TB 64 MB Cache S-ATA III.

*Keyboard*: Logitech Bluetooth Illuminated Keyboard K810.

*Mouse*:  Logitech Anywhere MX Wireless Mouse.

*Mousepad*: Razer Destructor.

*OS*: Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64-bit).

*Screen*: Samsung 32-inch Full HD LED-TV (UE32C6715).

*Screen 2 (For Traveling)*: Dell Professional P2214H.

As you can see, it's pretty up-to-date with the new Motherboard, Processor, Graphic Card, Power Supply and so on.

However, i will be updating my SSD to a Samsung SM951 M.2 SSD with 256 GB later (or something better) as i can use one directly on the motherboard and will also update my memory to a faster DDR3 2400 MHz CAS10 RAM with 16 GB of memory from Corsair later.

*And here is the list on what i'm gonna upgrade on / to the computer later*.


*CPU Cooler*: Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT Performance Liquid CPU Cooler.

*RAM*: Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2400MHz CAS10.

*SSD*: Samsung SM951 256 GB (i can use one M.2 SSD directly on the Asus motherboard).

*Mousepad*: Corsair MM400 Compact Edition Gaming Mouse Mat.

I think this computer will be pretty awesome and pretty powerfull when i have got everything i need.

If you have anything on my lists that you would change out, then let me know. I'm always happy to get recommendations on better items if there is anything better .

So what do you guys think of my new build project?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2015)

forgot to put some pics of the assembly finished xD
  
the wifi dongle and the Microsoft all in one media keyboard works perfectly with the RaPi2

also next project ... A64 3200+ for fun ... (i think i need more mat black spray ... )


----------



## Compgeke (May 4, 2015)

I was sent a cheap Asterisk-compatible card that's been baked to almost death. Decided to find something to house it that won't bake it anymore (like the fanless thin client it came from) and is easy to move so old 1U Pentium 4 it is.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 5, 2015)

gaming on a budget, the temps are amazing, and probably the easiest processor i've ever overclocked. i was planning to delid the thing but i don't know if i need it honestly.












Friday is my birthday AND payday... time for a big basket of stuff over at performance pcs... more to come


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 5, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> gaming on a budget, the temps are amazing, and probably the easiest processor i've ever overclocked. i was planning to delid the thing but i don't know if i need it honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like that setup and specially the "enhanced" corsair AIO (already said it once iirc  ) thanks for remembering me to check my own 4690K temp and do a small OCCT test (i ran mine at 4589, a real breeze to OC ... almost no fun but still ... easy xD)

micro update 

so i sold my AM1 HTPC to a friend for his daughter (movie/web/facebook etc etc etc light multimedia usage ) for a real low price.

but after the sale i noticed that ... my TV felt empty, useless, flavorless ... well i rarely watch TV, my TV is only a 32" screen for a HTPC/Mediacenter ...

then: "lightbulb" eh... i have all for a PicoMediacenter ... but i have only the 8gb NOOBS preloaded card (not much for movies/musics/pics...) yet i completely forgot that NOOBS has a download mode to switch the OS on the RPi 2 a quick try in OSMC "/love it" as a result then another "lightbulb" moment came up: the IcyBox slim to 2.5 can act as a USB2.0 ext drive ... since the 3.0 need to much power for the Pi 2 (and i don't have a powered hub atm) screwing the Blaze 60gb in for a test drive plugin it on the Pi plugging the additional 5v 0.5A jack and the Pi2 micro USB on a dual port brick ... WORKS! weeeee Open Source Media Center o.p.e.r.a.t.i.o.n.a.l


----------



## mrwizard200 (May 10, 2015)

Picked up a z87 Classified


----------



## Compgeke (May 10, 2015)

Been working on trying to get this working...a PC.


----------



## JunkBear (May 10, 2015)

My PCATM is the one under my avatar. No pictures cause my cam broke but I went from a dualcore 1.8/2M/1066 to a E8400 3.0/6M/1333. For a 20$ I think it worth the upgrade and I can make my system last longer. Still rockin old games like BF2 multiplayer.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Been working on trying to get this working...a PC.


Ah, the good old 5150/5160. I see you have the dual floppy drives, any other options on it?
Mine has the dual floppies and upgraded RAM.
Good luck getting that beauty up and running again!


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> Been working on trying to get this working...a PC.


So how many mice were living in there?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Random Murderer (May 14, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


>


SO JEALOUS!
Nice system


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 14, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> SO JEALOUS!
> Nice system


agreed, except maybe the "jealous" part


----------



## Boneface (May 14, 2015)

Decided to ditch my HAF XB and went to the s340 and grabbed another ssd!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 14, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


>


@sneekypeet  specs for the rig please.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 14, 2015)

System specs show it.


----------



## Compgeke (May 14, 2015)

I've shown odd projects but never actually shown what I really use on a day to day basis.



[url=http://goput.it/q06.jpg]
	
[/URL]







This Precision T3500 started life as a pretty low-end system, very low end actually. Had a 2.4 GHz Dual-Core Xeon W3503, 4 gigs ram, 80 gig HDD and a Quadro NVS 295.

Now it's:
2.8 GHz Xeon X5560
12 GB RAM
Two 500 gig Seagate 7200.11s in RAID 0 off a PERC 6/i (because why not)
Radeon R7-240 1 gig GDDR5
USB 3 Controller, wireless card and a USB card reader.


----------



## peche (May 14, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> I've shown odd projects but never actually shown what I really use on a day to day basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello … have you ever consider modding a Case like that one, I have seen several cases like that one here in the office… they have a pretty good space inside, I have noticed that a small custom build can be set there… 

Regards,


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> I've shown odd projects but never actually shown what I really use on a day to day basis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of those with an X5675 in it.  Crunching for the team


----------



## Compgeke (May 15, 2015)

I'm actually planning on getting a 6-core for it someday as they're finally getting cheap. $100 for a still-fairly-decent hex core is worth it to get another two or so years from it.


----------



## t_ski (May 16, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> I'm actually planning on getting a 6-core for it someday as they're finally getting cheap. $100 for a still-fairly-decent hex core is worth it to get another two or so years from it.


Send me a PM when you're ready


----------



## mrwizard200 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## rubenclavs (May 16, 2015)

Upgraded from Intel G630

AMD FX 8320E
MSI 970 AM3+ Gaming
Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212
2x4GB DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133 Mhz
Sapphire 7870 Ghz Edition
1TB Western Digital Blue
1TB Western Digital Green
Asus 24x DVD Read/Write
21" BenQ GL2250
Xigmatek Assassin
FSP Aurum S Gold 500W
Window 7 64-bit Pro


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2015)

I have everything jammed into this miniITX HTPC case due to naughty RAM taking out the mobo on my main PC.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 24, 2015)

erocker said:


> I have everything jammed into this miniITX HTPC case due to naughty RAM taking out the mobo on my main PC.



Ouch....sorry to hear that.  Nodes are quite capable..... I have a 4790k, h80i running push pull ,two 1tb hdds, two samsung 840's ssds , a adata 128, a kingston 120 ssd and a 750ti all jamed in mine with pretty good temps too.  Nodes are awesome!


----------



## Toothless (May 26, 2015)

Not too bad of overclocks. I need a better CPU cooler in order to let those volts go up on the 4790k, and my 660 doesn't like to OC at all.

Blur because no camera and my phone is a POS.






The cable mess at the bottom is actually against the back panel, so while it looks like an octopus, it's actually just flush against the back.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Not too bad of overclocks. I need a better CPU cooler in order to let those volts go up on the 4790k


a Lucifer in dual fan ... and you need a better CPU cooler? well only a water loop will do if so ... because Lucifer/HR 02macho/and other huge ass heatsink with awesome price for the performance delivered, are not really inferior to any Silver Arrow/NDH15/ and other huge heatsink with a horrible price for the performance delivered.

and by waterloop i don't mean a AIO even a 280 or 360 is nothing compared to a custom loop 240 (well ... maybe Fractal Kelvin serie, CM Nepton, or swiftech ... would do)
my 4690K clock at the same range (with no voltage added too ... just multi and nothing else xD ) actually at 4389 on 1.224v (i lowered the OC to find if it was the culprit on a CTD problem )

PS: i have the same octopus on the back of my AIR 540 ...


----------



## Toothless (May 26, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> a Lucifer in dual fan ... and you need a better CPU cooler? well only a water loop will do if so ... because Lucifer/HR 02macho/and other huge ass heatsink with awesome price for the performance delivered, are not really inferior to any Silver Arrow/NDH15/ and other huge heatsink with a horrible price for the performance delivered.
> 
> and by waterloop i don't mean a AIO even a 280 or 360 is nothing compared to a custom loop 240 (well ... maybe Fractal Kelvin serie, CM Nepton, or swiftech ... would do)
> my 4690K clock at the same range (with no voltage added too ... just multi and nothing else xD ) actually at 4389 on 1.224v (i lowered the OC to find if it was the culprit on a CTD problem )
> ...


Well if I want higher clocks, then I gotta bump the volts up and I'd hit about 37-55c on idle and small loads. Maybe I'll make a thread on getting ocing help when I get home.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 27, 2015)

1 day delay so ...

My Cockpit atm, wait... oh
 
grainy ... dunno why ...

less grainy...


----------



## Whilhelm (May 27, 2015)

Just finished my X99 build. It was a lot of work but I am quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## t_ski (May 28, 2015)

I like the idea of screw caps.

Any chance you can remove the logo labels from the Strix cards or the motherboard?  Either to just plain leave them off or to replace them right-side-up.


----------



## Jetster (May 28, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Whilhelm (May 29, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I like the idea of screw caps.
> 
> Any chance you can remove the logo labels from the Strix cards or the motherboard?  Either to just plain leave them off or to replace them right-side-up.



Thanks for the compliments. 

I am still planning on getting waterblocks for the GPUs. As far as the Motherboard goes, I am still working up the courage to mess with the logos on such a crazy expensive board.


----------



## agent00skid (May 29, 2015)

Things for a new PC:

 

And a second monitor for my desktop:


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 30, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Things for a new PC:
> View attachment 65228
> 
> And a second monitor for my desktop:
> View attachment 65229


did i spot a Excalibur????

BUDDY! ok not totally the same xD


----------



## mrwizard200 (May 31, 2015)

New case: Corsair 450D


----------



## Jetster (Jun 3, 2015)

Friend asked me to get him a better GPU. He has a HD6770 and a CX430. So I scored a HD7850 for $56 off of E bay. The guy had a bunch of them it looks in good shape


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2015)

DAT MURDER MOD CAZE DAYM



Whilhelm said:


> Just finished my X99 build. It was a lot of work but I am quite happy with the outcome.



Thanks for the glorious ultra hi rez pics MrWiz it only took me 17 minutes to download them lol


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 6, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks for the glorious ultra hi rez pics MrWiz it only took me 17 minutes to download them lol


Nice pics, but it would be better if people used spoilers instead, to speed up page loads.


----------



## IBMer (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is my current build, with a vintage feel:


----------



## flowtek (Jun 7, 2015)

My current system, a small crowded corner table 



 

flo


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 16, 2015)

Had some Riing fans that matched the memory, so why not right?!?!?!


----------



## Jborg (Jun 18, 2015)

Ugh..... looking through this thread makes me want to go out and buy some smexy hardware.... for no reason whatsoever.... lol.... I have an odd addiction to computer hardware lol....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 18, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Ugh..... looking through this thread makes me want to go out and buy some smexy hardware.... for no reason whatsoever.... lol.... I have an odd addiction to computer hardware lol....



If for no reason, find used gear so you can have more smexy bang for your buck...lol


----------



## Jborg (Jun 18, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> If for no reason, find used gear so you can have more smexy bang for your buck...lol


 
Yeah, if I were to buy anything used, its going be a Intel mobo with an i5-4690k or something. Im just about done with AMD cpu's.... been running them since my rig in my signature below, and honestly if my current build wasn't built backwards..... I would already have an intel set up.

Nothing really wrong with my 8350, would just like better single core performance for gaming, since that is what I mainly do.

But yeah, essentially I upgraded to my 8350, which forced a mobo upgrade, which forced a PSU upgrade (Hence the backwards build... lol) Learned my lesson though.... and my rig still performs great for now.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## bomberman797 (Jun 19, 2015)

still rules!


----------



## ypoora1 (Jun 19, 2015)

General-use setup as it stands.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 19, 2015)

The sag is real.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2015)

Just use some string or fishing wire to get rid of the sag .


----------



## agent00skid (Jun 24, 2015)

Things are coming together for my probably to be new primary machine.


----------



## ypoora1 (Jun 26, 2015)

My new companion: PowerEdge T300 with quadcore Xeon @2.83Ghz and 6GB DDR2-800 ECC... Not too shabby, but a bit on the noisy side.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 27, 2015)

This my PC now. I just gotten my EVGA platinum power supply from RMA, never expected that to go faulty. Not very satisfied with the Rma there are minor paint scratches on the PSU. I'll save this for another time. I got a case but I swear I would go insane if I have to unscrew and unplug devices from a compact case to troubleshoot problems. So far my motherboard is RMA and my power supply. Oh gosh it cost so much for shipping.  And now my long and frustrating PC horror story below.


Got PC working up again after a week or 2 of frustration. Got to reinstall Windows as my windows 7 have problems that sfc scannow can't fix and a repair install could not work as my windows 7 is not the latest one. Tried to get an up to date windows 7 iso from Microsoft website but it would not accept my license even after trying it many times as mine is not a retail  copy but something like an Oem.  I got a windows 8 license so I tried to upgrade the windows 7 with an upgrade install. It fails miserably to say the least. It could not find the boot sector and I could not repair it. Damn after taking the ssd out backing out the stuff I need taking a few hours. I comeback and wipe the partition of my windows 7. It should all be a breeze right? No is not. Windows 8 cannot detect my ssd. A few restart does not help it.  I am close to giving up already and I am so angry that I felt like throwing the PSU and the rest of the Pc out of the window. Trawl the net for solutions no obvious one found, the only thing I found is to try wipe and fill my ssd with zeroes. So that is what I did took a few hours. Plug my ssd and try do a windows 8 install. It finally found it. I install it everything seems to go smoothly. Got to activate windows, update it and all the things. Things seems running. I forgotten what problem I face here. But I decided that I should go for an Uefi install rather than a legacy bios that windows 8 by default install with. So I did that it is not as simple as it is.


Same thing as previously happen SSD have problem detecting again another round zeroing of SSD. Uefi is a new thing for not much instruction online so I install it by changing all setting in my bios to uefi for all setting I don't know what they meant though.  Windows is install but I realised it is very slow. And the updates keep hanging. It just hang at 42nd update file, I thought I can try waiting but after a few hour it is still the same... Restart many times. It managed to install but it takes a long time that I find that something is amiss. Gave up and go back to legacy install. Same process of wiping ssd again and all the trouble with it again. Ok got legacy install back up. This should be over by now but my pc would blue screen showing an irql_not_less_or_equal..... Got a fresh install again same problem. Read up in on the net found it could be ram going faulty. I am getting so so tired and pissed at this Pc now.  So I gave up put memtest on thumbdrive tested the ram. All stick on and errors are found immediatly. I decided to renounce my worldly attachment to PC and start testing ram one by one in a zen like state. More than 40 hours later all rams check fine. Put all rams again and memtest, many hours again zen state. It is fine. It is probably due to the ram not making good contact with the motherboard pins. Clean ram pins with alchohol and also the motherboard pin. Reattach do another memtest.


Now on Windows 8 uefi install. Try another reinstall all the same process. Same problem. This went many times. Read about more about UEFI implentations and I just got something saying in me to disable CSM from the bios. I did that install windows 8 uefi and everything finally just finally went smoothly. It looks like CSM enable is trying to load bios related things in my windows 8 install causing that problem
Have got my pc updated to windows 8.1. There are minor issues to ironned out still but some can be overlook. I am glad that my sanity is intact as I don't think it would if this go on further.


----------



## khemist (Jun 28, 2015)

Say that again, i missed it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2015)

weird summer ... i have to to a custom loop for a friend and ... out of stock of the parts i want, since i don't want to order different parts, i just use my current loop for his build ahah

so then until they restock, i guess i will use 
 
it's a core edition no fans under 80chf and inspected the AIO no overtightening no transport damage ... i guess i will be fine with a AIO for some time (well that kind of expendable AIO are a little notch above CLC )

twist of fate? Triton ... i might have something to go along the name tag ... soon (just wish me luck xD )
dang i need a bit more pics but no time lately, that will have to wait  time for job


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2015)

Awww, now your just teasing.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jun 29, 2015)

gaming, drawing, cycling.
so little time


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 29, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Awww, now your just teasing.


moar teasing? hint: the "something" is actually named after the father of Triton
confirmation around the 2-3 July


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> moar teasing? hint: the "something" is actually named after the father of Triton
> confirmation around the 2-3 July



Just a few thoughts.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 30, 2015)

(GreiverBlade)^^  That Triton cooler. /drools/
(ViperXTR)^^  A very clean set-up. I like that bike helmet there. What is that headphone?


I finally put back my PC together. It is a small ATX case measuring 40cm by 40cm by 19cm. Yep my pc looks like cartoon robot. I bought it as I thought it was real cute and it is entertaining poking its eye to turn on the pc. I love it for its tiny size and that emotional appeal of that "face". My power supply is too large that is block the cable management holes. I still have some mods I want to do to this case such as adding fans to it and having the Hard drive cage drilled out to fit long graphic cards but I don't have the tools available for that. I may need to ghetto my way to do that.


The case inside empty.


Spoiler
















Putting it all in. Wiring things up and cable management Putting those motherboard header is always takes alot of patience in tight space like that.  It tried alot of ways trying to manage the cables. Since there are no cable management holes I have to get creative by sliding it through the 5.25" drive holes to route the wires and I route the front header cable between the pci slot.


Spoiler
























Final completion and size comparison with 3.5 inch HDD.


Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> (GreiverBlade)^^  That Triton cooler. /drools/
> (ViperXTR)^^  A very clean set-up. I like that bike helmet there. What is that headphone?
> 
> 
> ...




ahah  i love that case ... specially the front, well GMC case always have been quite the looker ... i have to dig a bit ... now i remember a case that i fancied ...

yeah that one  the R4 Bulldozer


almost day off and i know that Triton will not be a orphan  the blood related parent will be here soon enough i hope so i can refresh a bit my rig (i need to do some maintenance and i have some time luckily   )

@AsRock  another hint  since the outcome of the giveaway has been confirmed  more on the build improvement on the 2 july (if everything goes as planed ... which is rarely the case with shipping  )


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 30, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah  i love that case ... specially the front, well GMC case always have been quite the looker ... i have to dig a bit ... now i remember a case that i fancied ...
> 
> yeah that one  the R4 Bulldozer
> View attachment 66150
> ...



That bulldozer case look so different than "normal" haha. I love the disc drive loading from that bulldozer scope.  I don't know there are so many cases for GMC. I got my GMC case just for the small size and it's look. It is not a very practical case, I would recommend to go for normal cases and just modify those to your liking instead. An atx board is already a tight fit for my eye robo and the metal is rather thin. My case came in bend  at the place where the power supply attach. I got to used pliers with the end taped up to prevent scratch and bending it out. I forced my evga power supply through it and did a couple of knocks. This case seems to be a better fit for an itx board rather than a standard atx. I could not attach a disc drive into its mouth as the atx board is too big. That is not a problem though I don't use a cd drive. I plan to use its mouth as a fan intake to improve airflow. It is not a very rugged case and it not of very high quality though its ok compensate on that. This is my first pc build in years, I will go with a different case the next time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2015)

step 1 on 2 ... well despite all i did read on the Raijintek Triton, no issues a pure breeze (i see why it got a 9/10 on instalation process ) since i took a core version : i use whatever fan i want and add the Dye if i would mind having a... well no, clear tubing +2 white led (less bright than the stripe i use in the case) is enough,  the only cons (if i can call that a cons ...) is the length and the softness of the tubing: they are a bit too long at my taste but i can rectify that later, thanks to the compression fittings.
tho the 8.0 note in the test is right (albeit the fact that my unit is not loud at all ...  i can barely hear the pump with the case open, ok maybe the 1800rpm SP120L are quieter than the normal 1000-2600rpm  i need to put my 2000rpm JetFlo 120L again xD)

edit: nope it's not a AIO ... it's a already mounted loop  has actually a bigger amount of liquid in it and ... it's for a good cause  (and now due to that cooler ... i wonder how corsair can still continue to do as they do ... when nearly all other brand does better and cheaper ... or a bit more expensive but at last worth it ...)

backplate and cleaning
 

lil' vanity shot and yep ... Takoko is still here 
 
well no dye give a good eerie glow
 


small anti nvidia joke : no Titan can attack my rig ... Mikasa is watching over it  (easy reference)
 

and what i am waiting for the 02.07.2015

i'm sure you already did guess it @AsRock with all the hints 
well from a 290 to a 980 hum not quite the upgrade i hoped, i would have preferred a Fury X or a Ti, but i am not the kind that look at the teeth of a given horse 
positive point since it's a Poseidon, no need to completely strip the GPU loop i just switch the 2 card ... and gift my R9 290 to a friend to replace his GTX760
a card that can work on air and has a wb+bp ... well ASUS, what else ... (regarding some post about RMA, made me laugh not because of them but because of me ... i had countless Asus hardware, from a Striker Extreme and a Screen Duo, a 8800Ultra a GF4 Ti4200 a HD4870, a 9800 GT Matrix to a Maximus VII Ranger and even my R9 290 is a reference design Asus ... and never got a RMA no pieces from them ever failed me ... "knock on wood"  , well OK the HD4870 and the 9800 GT Matrix are technically out of order  )


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks cool, been wanting to water cool my 290X just for the fun of it but the price takes the "FUN" out of it lol.  Gotta say i am kinda surprised that you thought a 980 would be a upgrade.

Nice of you to give your 290X to some one, it's always nice to do when possible. One thing for sure your friend got a much better upgrade .

Yeah if i could afford a Fury X and think it be worth getting i be putting a 120x38 fan on that thing haha.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Looks cool, been wanting to water cool my 290X just for the fun of it but the price takes the "FUN" out of it lol.  Gotta say i am kinda surprised that you thought a 980 would be a upgrade.
> 
> Nice of you to give your 290X to some one, it's always nice to do when possible. One thing for sure your friend got a much better upgrade .
> 
> Yeah if i could afford a Fury X and think it be worth getting i be putting a 120x38 fan on that thing haha.


my 290(non X) use a 240X60 Phobya G-Changer 240v2  (so will the Poseidon )

edit ... oh fan ... well only 4 Corsair SP120L non regulated on 12V xD (2 for the Triton and 2 for the G-Changer)

and i didn't thought a 980 would be a upgrade over a 290(non X) it just happened that i have won that card in a giveaway hosted by one of my local retailer  and since i am of neither side ... so then i think "why not"

at last i didn't got a 970 ... i would have sold it or gift it instead of the 290 

so ... i got a "you will receive it on the 2nd july" yesterday ... but this morning something was sitting in my mailbox... a delivery notice, i go to the post i get a huge cardboard box ... within it anoter box from ASUS Netherland, and in it ... another box ... a bit more decorated:


 

my reaction on unboxing ...


to be continued, after driver cleaning emptying the loop and swap the card 

done and done just tested the fittings on the card as the rest of the loop was already secured.
 

 

and two better shot... dunno my Honor 4X seems to prefer the opened case and no flash


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 4, 2015)

My brother had a Core 2 Duo that's suffered a motherboard failure and his birthday's coming up, figured I'd throw him together another computer with parts of his old one and other spare stuff I had.





HP M9400f chassis
2.4 GHz Phenom X4 9750
4 GB DDR2
1 TB WD Blue HDD (kind of a waste - motherboard doesn't support AHCI)
GeForce 8800GTS 512 meg (not really new but it runs Minecraft)
Random Startech 450W PSU I had laying around. Not a great one but it's more than 300W and has PCI-e power.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2015)

ROGjintek anyone?

since my case is sideways on the desk and i could not find a good spot for that badge ... (well on the window ... but ... no.) minor change ... 
 
annndd i'm done ... i have a good rig ... the peripheral i use are totally fitting me ... the in games performance is pleasing as is the overall performance (not that it wasn't already good when i had my cpu loop and the 290, but still) and thanks to nvidia ... i have to use drivers that are almost 4 month old for stability, with AMD the 14.12 where perfect (for me) except for VSR feature who wasn't compatible with my screen but with Nvidia DSR is compatible and work like a charm (yes... 1st part is a rant about the "nvidia driver are superior" and second part is a praise on "well DSR work, COOL!" )

also another positive side ... is now i can stream my games to my Shield Tablet and playing Blazeblue: Calamity Trigger in my bed with the gamepad is ... relaxing  (even better hooking the shield to my TV and poof console ...)
and i can use the Shield Gamepad wired on my PC (altho it's not as comfortable as a X360 one for wireless and analog thumbstick placement )


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 4, 2015)

I have this beast lying around. Yep thick 120mm delta! 57.6 watts of power required for this fan, it would make a noctua fan blush in shear jealousy. I was looking around for case fan and old timers don't quite like noctua and say to go for a delta. I think I had gone overkill way overkill. I don't know the rpm of this beast the seller said that it run at 7000 rpm (I am keeping my fingers away from it). I do managed to getto rig the strange connector to molex to see how it spins. Those dual ball bearing fan blades makes me fear for my fingers as it spins. It can blow things out to 3 to 4 meters away. The curtain is flying about as I pointed this to the window, those high rpm is probably true. It is very loud.

I need to find a way to get wires to that strange connector and also I have to figure out a way to make a pwm fan controller or find one.  There is no way I want to run this fan at 7000 rpm doing work. I have been delaying this and have not been getting around doing it. I got 4 delta beast just waiting to be used.


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 4, 2015)

That's actually a server fan connector of some sort afaik.

If you have a soldering iron you can snip the server connector off and run molex to the power lines (red and black) and run the remaining (blue and yellow) to a PWM fan connector and have some speed control rather than trying to find a voltage-based controller that won't burn up from the power draw.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2015)

Side project:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I have this beast lying around. Yep thick 120mm delta! 57.6 watts of power required for this fan, it would make a noctua fan blush in shear jealousy. I was looking around for case fan and old timers don't quite like noctua and say to go for a delta. I think I had gone overkill way overkill. I don't know the rpm of this beast the seller said that it run at 7000 rpm (I am keeping my fingers away from it). I do managed to getto rig the strange connector to molex to see how it spins. Those dual ball bearing fan blades makes me fear for my fingers as it spins. It can blow things out to 3 to 4 meters away. The curtain is flying about as I pointed this to the window, those high rpm is probably true. It is very loud.
> 
> I need to find a way to get wires to that strange connector and also I have to figure out a way to make a pwm fan controller or find one.  There is no way I want to run this fan at 7000 rpm doing work. I have been delaying this and have not been getting around doing it. I got 4 delta beast just waiting to be used.



pay attention to your finger or anything that might come near that Delta, when it's running ...


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> pay attention to your finger or anything that might come near that Delta, when it's running ...



Fingers and hair lol,  ooh and it's self lol.  my PANA fan blade hit some thing and it took 3 blade's of it and pretty sure it take ya finger off to if it had the chance .

Dam evil fan that was and unlike most the blade's are sharp ( as they should be )
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pa12ulhisp.html


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Fingers and hair lol,  ooh and it's self lol.  my PANA fan blade hit some thing and it took 3 blade's of it and pretty sure it take ya finger off to if it had the chance .
> 
> Dam evil fan that was and unlike most the blade's are sharp ( as they should be )
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pa12ulhisp.html


i had the tip of my index (and a bit of the nail) taken off by a Scythe Ultra Kaze 5000 ... but i would gladly reorder them ... in 3k rpm model ... 2 piece : less than 17chf at my etailer


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2015)

Heck, if you guys like fast fans, I have a bundle of these from my mining days.  They are refered to as the "mighty GHEs" in mining circles.  Frickin high airflow:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001

Have about 5 of them.  Not doing anything...  I may be in the selling game for cheap if anyone wants to snatch em up in the USA.  Like seriously, S+H and not much else.

May have to make a proper giveaway style thread before I can do that though...  but they could take off a finger for sure!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> my 290(non X) use a 240X60 Phobya G-Changer 240v2  (so will the Poseidon )
> 
> edit ... oh fan ... well only 4 Corsair SP120L non regulated on 12V xD (2 for the Triton and 2 for the G-Changer)
> 
> ...


You won a GTX 980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You lucky , it also matches your system being an Asus!!!

I need to post some updated pictures of my rig, just did some serious maintenance to it including adding another SSD for Raid 0 (since I like to live dangerously).


----------



## AsRock (Jul 4, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Heck, if you guys like fast fans, I have a bundle of these from my mining days.  They are refered to as the "mighty GHEs" in mining circles.  Frickin high airflow:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001
> 
> ...



I like fast and think fans purely as it can give extra cooling when needed as we all cannot afford to run a air con all day


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> H-hi guys


macho macho faaaan! it's gotta be a macho fan! macho macho faaaan! it's gotta be a macho!

lovely rig



GhostRyder said:


> You won a GTX 980!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You lucky , it also matches your system being an Asus!!!


well ... lucky it was a ASUS ROG giveaway .. otherwise i would not even take the time to enter  and also ... yush i'm lucky as hell this year, and funny but that's the only mean to sway me to green side (until the price madness and this even in 2nd hand market, fall down ...)

green side ... but my rig is RED! that's almost a... *memory hole* what's the word already?

ahaha just noticed your sig ... lucky me i didn't based my build on a brand  (more on the price and occasion of the moment  )


----------



## Devil-Walker (Jul 5, 2015)

Got my set up on a custom water loop. the tubes are yellow and i wasnt thinking at the time wen i got them that the blue liquid that came with the kit is blue so it would look green. im not a big fan of the green but its performing great. my gpu bearly breaks a sweat 39- 42c on full load boosted to 1510mhz lol. cpu is doing great to 45c wen gaming. this is my first time doing a water loop. i have a push and pull on the rad thats on the back and yes im running a single rad, at least for the moment. i do plan to upgrade the loop later.


----------



## Gachr (Jul 6, 2015)

I did some upgrades since the last time I've posted here, my favourite being the new mobo:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2015)

related to my pc atm ... and my room, actual ambient temperature : around 35° then i noticed that i had a Delta 160w PSU (the form factor name elude me ...TFX? ) a bunch of case fans lying almost everywhere in the room and ... in the rig (but those does not help to cool a overclocked user ... only CPU/GPU ), after testing a corsair AF140 (which was nice but not enough  ) i decided to go 12V unlimited Cooler Master JetFlo 120 white at 2000rpm and not in a case : raw on the desk, i need to craft a little support  tho the rubber edge of the fan helps a lot, noisy? nope not that much, efficient ? at cooling yep, at power consumption? dunno.

so i hereby present you my "Super Ultra Efficient Custom Made Anti Overheat of an Overclocked Human Being Fan" or in short ... "S.U.E.C.M.A.O.O.H.B.F" (hurf ... not so short ... )
 

now i think i need to find a fan guard for the intake side ...

next upgrade .... hummm maybe a 360X360 fan mounting rack and 9 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000...


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 7, 2015)

Gachr said:


> I did some upgrades since the last time I've posted here, my favourite being the new mobo:



Finally a pic with low ISO, no flash light and a decent composition. Beautiful RIG and nice pics man. Enjoy!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 8, 2015)

Bought a new mic rig for my recordings. Still can't decide on what mic to attach to it, so just sticking with the Blue Snowball for now. Hopefully future video voice will suck less.


----------



## khemist (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't go wrong with the Rode NT-USB.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 9, 2015)

Fans!
 

One more package, and I hope things can finally go together.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 9, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Fans!
> View attachment 66370
> 
> One more package, and I hope things can finally go together.


"I'd like to thank all my fans for being here for me."


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2015)

In one piece ATM .


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2015)

AsRock said:


> In one piece ATM .



What vehicle rolled on those RC tires?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> What vehicle rolled on those RC tires?



Last  they were on some thing was a Slash 4x4 but dam they were totally awesome on a Rustler with some car wheel lead weights although turning car just = flying car. so much miss my Sprint 2 but got rid off it as the kid liked offroad more lol.

Had to call of this years fun with them due to bad battery's costing around $200 and Venom are just being ignorant that their battery's in storage can dangerously bulge.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2015)

overnight delivery is the best delivery ... so yeah i need a Laptop for my holidays, and i had a ultra limited budget ... so in my line of sight i had countless Celeron Atom Pentium laptop and some i3 Haswell ... until i saw a Dell Vostro 3549 for just under 460$ you get what you pay for :
plastic frame
15.6" in 1366x768
single channel ram and 4gb (not a problem i just need to find in which box i did put my 8gb Kingston Fury So-dimm ...)
500gb 5400rpm (not a problem i have a spare 7200rpm aside ... just a lil Macrium and ~11minutes )

tho ... unless all other similarly priced notebook in his range (some are even higher priced  ) instead of a pentium celeron or haswell i3 ... that one has a I5-5200U (well the lowest Broadwell i5 but still enough ) and a HD5500 is gladly welcome over a HD4400
also come with a Win 8.1 Pro recovery DVD and license but is downgraded to Win 7 Pro (with Win 10 upgrade due in time ofc) quite a welcome downgrade for me 

   


update: i had a little aprehension about Macrium cloning ... well, dissipated ... the cloning from the WD blue 500GB 5400rpm to a Hitachi 500GB 7200rpm went all smoothly and works perfectly no reactivation needed whatsoever.  (and i used the free version ... around 11 minutes i didn't expect it to be that fast ...)



update 2: well it seems that it will be able to handle FFXIVHW at lowest settings (the Laptop barely got hot during the bench and also even on lowest settings DX9 that game looks gorgeous)
 
1st run standard Laptop settings 2nd run a bit more tweaking 

also i could try steam stream for fun ... but i would not let my main rig run during my whole vacations, just to use that function


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a sample from a CAT 6 cable I got at the Scandinavian Industrial Expo in Denmark last year. It's pretty thin. They don't sell them at home. I asked the guy what was the purpose to develop this type of cable. He said "to reduce cable clutter" in server rooms. I can't remember the name of the company though, sorry. On the second picture it's compared to CAT 5E. I don't have regular CAT 6 laying around right now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 15, 2015)

found it ... but it was not Fury 

it was HyperX Impact 8gb DDR3L 1600 C9 (the original 4gb are C11) i already had it because i bought it back in the day i had a laptop ... but i forgot it was a DDR2 C2D laptop  i decided to keep it just in case i got another laptop or ... a thin ITX mobo  well ... now she is useful


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2015)

Before (built over two years ago):





After:


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you mean to reverse the fan on the back panel so it acts as an intake?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2015)

I did. As the top three rad fans are blowing out the top, I wanted the rear fan to bring in cool air. Haven't tried it before, but I do not have any front intake fans...
We will see if it was a bad idea or not.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2015)

HammerON said:


> I did. As the top three rad fans are blowing out the top, I wanted the rear fan to bring in cool air. Haven't tried it before, but I do not have any front intake fans...
> We will see if it was a bad idea or not.


i did the same previously with a Corsair carbid Spec-01 

tho with my AIR540 both 240mm rad have SP120L fan in intake and only 1 AF120L in front intake and 1 AF140L in exhaust on the back.

now ... i want the Bitfenix Atlas to be available where i live ...  (iirc still not released  )


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 16, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Before (built over two years ago):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an upgrade to the Zotac GTX 980ti AMP I see?

Edit: Just noticed your change in system specs lol 



HammerON said:


> I did. As the top three rad fans are blowing out the top, I wanted the rear fan to bring in cool air. Haven't tried it before, but I do not have any front intake fans...
> We will see if it was a bad idea or not.


I did the same thing in my Corsair Obsidian 800D case except with the radiator on that spot.  I reversed it to intake which actually reduced my temps along with keeping the computer a bit less dusty (Air filter).

I also see your removed one of the radiators (Or Its moved), not planning to watercool that card?

Either way lookin good!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Is that an upgrade to the Zotac GTX 980ti AMP I see?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed your change in system specs lol
> 
> ...


 
 I am hoping to watercool the card. It just depends if someone decides to make a block for it. It is nice to not have to run two GPU's to play games at 2560x1600


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2015)

Guess I can dump this in here. Still needing one last things, which is why the wires are a bit all over the place.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Guess I can dump this in here. Still needing one last things, which is why the wires are a bit all over the place.
> View attachment 66625


Nice build.
Are you leaving those holes open on the back panel, or closing them off somehow to force all air through the radiators?


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Nice build.
> Are you leaving those holes open on the back panel, or closing them off somehow to force all air through the radiators?


What?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2015)

Huzzah, new Dell 4K IPS monitor arrived. Just spent the last hour setting up DPI scaling and colour calibrating both panels.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 18, 2015)

Visit to parent's house. Time for maintenance of the old dog:



Specs: HDD1: Sandisk 128 GB SSD/ HDD2: Seagate SATA 2 500 GB/ GPU: GT 640 4GB DDR3/

RAM: 2x2GB Kingston HyperX 1066mhz/ CPU: Q9505 /MOBO: Asus P5Q-EM/ PSU: CoolerMaster SIlent Pro M500

Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Sound Card (SB0790)/ LAN: TPLink TG-3468 / Case: CM ELite 360

Something from the actual process: I removed the top 120mm exhaust fan. It seems it attracts more dust than it helps cooling. Also SSD+HDD+ODD are one cable, I hope it's not a problem.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Guess I can dump this in here. Still needing one last things, which is why the wires are a bit all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 66625


After reading your thread about doing this, you make me want to do a liquid loop. It might have to be my next upgrade after the 390. I just would have to figure out how I would want to do it on my case. The Antec 1200 has a lot of places to do things but, some of it is positioned weird and a lot of it would require significant changes to the chassis. I think if I did, I might consider rigid acrylic and use a heat gun to form it but right now it's all just a dream. We'll see how I'm feeling come the holiday season but in all seriousness, the amount of ambient noise that my PC and the AC makes, is driving me up a wall and I would really like a quieter office.

I didn't notice how loud my PC was until I started using my MBP on two of my displays for work and noticing how quiet it was with only a laptop making zero noise. It was wanting.

With that said, with that many rads and fans, is it quiet or is it just as loud as before? That's also a ton of cooling capacity.


RCoon said:


> Huzzah, new Dell 4K IPS monitor arrived. Just spent the last hour setting up DPI scaling and colour calibrating both panels.


/me drools.
How does it fare with the 970?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 18, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> /me drools.
> How does it fare with the 970?



Surprisingly well. Disable AA in every game because of the ppi, and I'm getting "acceptable"  fps in most high fidelity indie and older AAA titles at around 45fps. The witcher 3 was low, around 30 fps with everything on ultra. Normal games like path of exile are pulling 60fps average which is pretty cool. Not quite there yet, definitely want to upgrade to something with more oomph for better fps. 30 in witcher doesn't feel smooth at all.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 18, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> After reading your thread about doing this, you make me want to do a liquid loop. It might have to be my next upgrade after the 390. I just would have to figure out how I would want to do it on my case. The Antec 1200 has a lot of places to do things but, some of it is positioned weird and a lot of it would require significant changes to the chassis. I think if I did, I might consider rigid acrylic and use a heat gun to form it but right now it's all just a dream. We'll see how I'm feeling come the holiday season but in all seriousness, the amount of ambient noise that my PC and the AC makes, is driving me up a wall and I would really like a quieter office.
> 
> I didn't notice how loud my PC was until I started using my MBP on two of my displays for work and noticing how quiet it was with only a laptop making zero noise. It was wanting.
> 
> With that said, with that many rads and fans, is it quiet or is it just as loud as before? That's also a ton of cooling capacity.



The Club3D cooler weren't very quiet at all. But the watercooling is incredibly quiet. Still missing the thing to control the fans, so only half are wired up currently.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 21, 2015)

Snatched it on a sale (~8.7 Eur, delivery incl). I don't have a purpose for it yet. 31.8mm height. The protective plastic cap is pretty firm on the bottom. 3-pin header/ 1800 RPM.

Thermaltake Gravity i1:


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> Snatched it on a sale (~8.7 Eur, delivery incl). I don't have a purpose for it yet. 31.8mm height. The protective plastic cap is pretty firm on the bottom. 3-pin header/ 1800 RPM.
> 
> Thermaltake Gravity i1:
> 
> View attachment 66721 View attachment 66722 View attachment 66723 View attachment 66724 View attachment 66725 View attachment 66726 View attachment 66727


Nice, perfect for a htpc

More calibrating, 1440p monitor moved to work PC


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Nice, perfect for a htpc
> 
> More calibrating, 1440p monitor moved to work PC



I wouldn't mind one of those thingies for calibrating. I spent hours reading how to calibrate my 3D TV, looking for the most realistic colours. Only got partial results. Still better than stock Philips values though.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> I wouldn't mind one of those thingies for calibrating. I spent hours reading how to calibrate my 3D TV, looking for the most realistic colours. Only got partial results. Still better than stock Philips values though.



Datacolour's Spyder4Elite is what we use


----------



## Jetster (Jul 21, 2015)

Pricy


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Pricy



Yup, kinda made itself worth it. We have an awful lot of IPS monitors on our new rigs, and the photography students do an awful lot of work. Helps having accurate colours for them at least.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 22, 2015)

......ultimately gonna go for a 34 incher........saw a lg 29UM55 on craig's list on military base at that so i had to snag it......not bad for a a buck fifty....






my phone's camera's is having a bad day


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......ultimately gonna go for a 34 incher........saw a lg 29UM55 on craig's list on military base at that so i had to snag it......not bad for a a buck fifty....
> 
> 
> View attachment 66742
> ...



Sweet, was all so thinking shame they did not have a camera too ;P.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 23, 2015)

mITX build in progress- couldn't resist:


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2015)

i have some ribbon and i use it for sleeving the cables
so far looks good


 

and that deepcool assassin running passively 

o yeah and the T-rex and the cars, they have a long story, so i keep it 

and sorry for some ghetto solution


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2015)

theonedub said:


> mITX build in progress- couldn't resist:


nice board, umm why you black-ing the bottom of the board?


----------



## rooivalk (Jul 23, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Bought a new mic rig for my recordings. Still can't decide on what mic to attach to it, so just sticking with the Blue Snowball for now. Hopefully future video voice will suck less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


What headphone is that? looks like AIAIAI TMA-1 Studio but slightly different.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> What headphone is that? looks like AIAIAI TMA-1 Studio but slightly different.



Grain Audio OEHP.01


----------



## theonedub (Jul 23, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> nice board, umm why you black-ing the bottom of the board?



Serial number was visible, can never be too careful.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 23, 2015)

lol since my mainrig broke down im forced to a Ace Aspire E 11 laptop


----------



## Toothless (Jul 27, 2015)

New desk!









That 780 looks oh so sexy.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 30, 2015)

A short video showing my main rig and my latest addition, a Corsair K70 RGB Cherry MX Red keyboard:










Make sure you watch at 1080p

Hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 30, 2015)

My dad ask me whether he should buy a Macbook white his workplace is phasing out. He said it would cost about $50usd, I said why not? I don't know which year or how the macbook is like. When he brought it back I am rather surprised it is from the 2010 macbook! The speed is very decent with core 2 duo at 2.4ghz. I am so amazed by how good it is for the price! This thing cost at least $1400 in its time at 2010 new. Being the diy person I took out the bottom panel and realised it is still upgradeable!  It is also clean inside without dust, it looks like the it department did a good job. Gosh the days when apple laptops are upgradeable is gone. It is possible for me to upgrade to a 16gb ram for this macbook astonishingly after some googling.


The laptop is very dirty outside but I clean the whole case with alcohol and it looks like its new. I have no before pictures for that. I thought of using it for myself as it would be faster than my laptop if I were to upgrade it. I changed my mind and I would give it back to my dad to let him use it instead.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2015)

IIRC, Mac OS X is starting to drop support for the C2D machines they've made. If you want a 50 dollar toy, sure, but I would say that's what's worth.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 30, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> IIRC, Mac OS X is starting to drop support for the C2D machines they've made. If you want a 50 dollar toy, sure, but I would say that's what's worth.



I heard of that before. This macbook is updated to Yosemite which is pretty good for a 5 year old machince. I am alright without newer Mac OS updates if programs still function well enough for basic uses.

A windows os can still be loaded on if required.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> IIRC, Mac OS X is starting to drop support for the C2D machines they've made. If you want a 50 dollar toy, sure, but I would say that's what's worth.





MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I heard of that before. This macbook is updated to Yosemite which is pretty good for a 5 year old machince. I am alright without newer Mac OS updates if programs still function well enough for basic uses.
> 
> A windows os can still be loaded on if required.


my MacBook Pro 2008 runs well under 10.10.4 and i won't mind if he doesn't get "El Capitan" 

tho even at 50$ it's worth it xD


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 30, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I heard of that before. This macbook is updated to Yosemite which is pretty good for a 5 year old machince. I am alright without newer Mac OS updates if programs still function well enough for basic uses.
> 
> A windows os can still be loaded on if required.


There you have it then. Put a SSD in it and call it a day.


----------



## khemist (Jul 31, 2015)

Wanted to give the Define S a try!.


----------



## khemist (Jul 31, 2015)

Think this is the rad setup i'm going for.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 1, 2015)

GPU upgrade for the memory-testing rig:


----------



## HammerON (Aug 1, 2015)

Decided to see how the 980 Ti Classified fairs against the AMP! Extreme:


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 2, 2015)

MITX portable build in planning. Inspiration came from Colorful Mini ITX Barebones from 2012 . However, there wasn't a mainstream case to resemble theirs up until Sivlerstone released ML06-E . Yet, just before they released it I got myself something else: the X2 QUANTAX Mini ITX . The official page of the case is down for about 2 months. I bought it "by accident". I sent an email to check if they still produce it and the guy told me they run a batch of 300 cases and they we will not re-produce a single unit. But they had an engineering sample unit, which was "as good as new", so I ended up getting it shipped. There are some slight differences from the end product, but you will see below. Material: 3mm aluminum.


In the final version the 3.5mm jacks are pink and green to distinguish each other. And the "On button" carries the universal logo for switching.


   

In the final version there are no holes on the side/top for 80mm fans:

 
 
Electronics is nothing to write home about  : 
The bracket fits either a slot-load ODD + 2.5" drive


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 2, 2015)

Or a single 3.5" drive: .

I didn't know DAC feet are so expensive! I ended up buying a pack of 10 from the cheapest I could get on EBAY. But, oh boy, if I wanted from the one's made from aluminum - they go as much as a Noctua cooler for 4 pieces? FIxed to the case with M3 screws. I will be looking around for some vintage old radio to scavange other DAC feet if I see some.

  


20 pcs M3 Thumbscrews+ 4x 63/2 thumbscrews+ 80x zip tie anchors+ different sizes cable wrap for the build:


Look a bit beaten up, will see if I go paint them or use them at all:


My plan for the 3rd slot of the case: It's a low profile cooling bracket from a Lenovo workstation (nVidia Quadro nvs300). Fits a 40mm fan and should move some air to the GPU area:


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 2, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> MITX portable build in planning. Inspiration came from Colorful Mini ITX Barebones from 2012 . However, there wasn't a mainstream case to resemble theirs up until Sivlerstone released ML06-E . Yet, just before they released it I got myself something else: the X2 QUANTAX Mini ITX . The official page of the case is down for about 2 months. I bought it "by accident". I sent an email to check if they still produce it and the guy told me they run a batch of 300 cases and they we will not re-produce a single unit. But they had an engineering sample unit, which was "as good as new", so I ended up getting it shipped. There are some slight differences from the end product, but you will see below:
> 
> 
> In the final version the 3.5mm jacks are pink and green to distinguish each other. And the "On button" carries the universal logo for switching.
> ...


woow, looks nice, small and simple

for htpc and put it near tv is nice


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 2, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> Or a single 3.5" drive: View attachment 67035.
> 
> I didn't know DAC feet are so expensive! I ended up buying a pack of 10 from the cheapest I could get on EBAY. But, oh boy, if I wanted from the one's made from aluminum - they go as much as a Noctua cooler for 4 pieces? FIxed to the case with M3 screws. I will be looking around for some vintage old radio to scavange other DAC feet if I see some.
> 
> ...




It is a nice tiny looking case there. I like it a lot! I love small compact pcs. Alternatively you can buy rubber feets from a hardware store which can be much cheaper, they use adhesive to stick on though, their usually used to put below chairs legs or appliances like a washing machince it'll work fine.

You also can try a small micro atx board so you utilize the 3 slots there.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 2, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It is a nice tiny looking case there. I like it a lot! I love small compact pcs. Alternatively you can buy rubber feets from a hardware store which can be much cheaper, they use adhesive to stick on though, their usually used to put below chairs legs or appliances like a washing machince it'll work fine.
> 
> You also can try a small micro atx board so you utilize the 3 slots there.



You mean something like this:

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H81MP/overview/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/B85MG/overview/

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5109#ov ?

To be fair, the width is alright, but I really don't know if they would fit the height. It'd be nice to have a LP sound card too.

I've noticed though, that those boards have pretty scarce extras compared to mini ITX boards at the same price point. That's there too when making a decision.

I love mini PC's as well. (cheers)

Forgot to mention it is powered by a Flex ATX PSU. I don't have access to a Seasonic 300W Flex ATX, and will have to go with the next best thing. In my case a Fortron/ FSP 220w/ 270W.

@MIRTAZAPINE I will drop you a PM, so we don't deviate the thread with conversations.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2015)

Making a start.





My z87 G1 sniper board has died so i've now got a z97 Gigabyte Black edition, so it doesn't quite match the colours of psu cables.. only a small amount of yellow on it though so shouldn't look too bad.

Board has just been delivered so i'm going to get started.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 2, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> You mean something like this:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H81MP/overview/
> 
> ...




This first asus would fit alright. For the latter 2 it is too big. It might fit but I am concern about the bottom headers of those board taking up more height. Look at board that is 17cm by 19cm. Another board you could used is this biostar, it cheap around $40 I think. I thought of using it in my build before. It'll fit perfectly. It can fit in mini itx cases.

Yes generally a mini itx boards would have more functionality than a small micro atx 2 slot board which are very budget oriented. I am not sure what mini itx you are looking at at but small micro atx 2 slot are much cheaper. It is up to you to decide whether you want to utilize the extra slot or have a better mini itx for additional functions.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=693#spec

I thought sfx psu was small, first time finding out about a flex atx. You want low profile soundcard? Could you just go with normal single slot soundcard? I don't think it would affect your build with that as soundcard are not higher than the pcie slot.

I guess now you are left with a gpu and a cpu cooler?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2015)

khemist said:


>


Nice but I would have placed the 360 radiator on the top and the smaller unit on the front.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2015)

I did that with my R5, the R5 didn't have a full front filter as it had 2x 5.25 bays at the top so i wanted to make use of the full filter this time.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2015)

I finished my latest little self-challenge to cram all my original Arc Mini R2 hardware into a CM N200.




It's a little bit squished but it's also shorter than even the TJ08. I did a little sneaky CPU swap with my dad's office PC for his i5-4460.




It's very small. Hell, it makes my SG08 look big by comparison. Yes, Noctua everywhere      For a $49 case, I can't complain about the N200.


----------



## Norton (Aug 2, 2015)

Test run of some old hardware.... crappy cell phone pic.






EVGA X58 Sli Micro/Xeon E5506/4GB ram/Noctua D14 cooler/misc Quadro gpu/CX430

Was expecting a dead mobo but it booted right up


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2015)

Had to be some one crazy enough to put the fan that way round.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 3, 2015)

@Norton  So old hardware is the order of the day eh? Well, two can play that game! 
Started from the bottom (I took this out with the trash because, well, it's trash)...





...now we're here! mATX gamer vacated the Mini R2, so Yorkfield the dinosaur took over.
 
Q8200 is getting its first taste of FAH - tabascosauz is returning to fah after a too-long hiatus.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 3, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @Norton  So old hardware is the order of the day eh? Well, two can play that game!
> Started from the bottom (I took this out with the trash because, well, it's trash)...
> View attachment 67064
> 
> ...



A core 2 quad in the dumpster? That is still a very capable cpu! I wish there are such things in my area. Those also look very clean for something thrown away.


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 5, 2015)

The watercooling rig with the last bits in and cables managed.


 

Also upgraded my AM1 machine with an Arctic Alpine M1 CPU cooler. My camera didn't have power, so didn't get shots of it. But man had I forgotten how tiny that thing and stock cooler is.(140mm fan for scale.)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2015)

well ... my etailer finally got the Roccat Nyth available, versus the Tyon: quite different, versus any 12 thumb button mouse i had (Naga/G600/GXT166) : totally different (comfort/build quality/customization )


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow he wasted no time it was only yesterday that ROCCAT emailed me that the mouse was available lol.  I hope they get the software sorted out for their other products soon \ already.

EDIT:
Dunno if ya be able replace the Tyon as it has those 2 top buttons which i my self like about it,  hope ya don't end up like me and end up using 2 mouses hahahha.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Wow he wasted no time it was only yesterday that ROCCAT emailed me that the mouse was available lol.  I hope they get the software sorted out for their other products soon.


well Swarm is nothing impressive ... i had prefered RC Talk + the 2 configurator as i had before ... i see no real use for the moment ... maybe that will change with the app (or should i say : pretty limited ... no mobile app only the Nyth is in and also ... AlienFX? i don't give a damn about alienware or anything they do ... they are as low as Razer for me, which mean "nope you can't go lower ... the core of the earth is too hot for that, but feel free to try and disappear from my sight." )

in fact 2 of my etailers listed it


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well Swarm is nothing impressive ... i had prefered RC Talk + the 2 configurator as i had before ... i see no real use for the moment ... maybe that will change with the app
> 
> in fact 2 of my etailers listed it



Well Andy's being pritty hush hush about it but it supposed to be better for the MK Pro with better lighting option as the software now really sucks as the lighting options are very limited what you can do so much it's pretty pointless hence why i am looking forward to SWARM as it should introduce better options which don't require 2 keys to be pressed for a light config.

For example  you cannot set a key when pressed to blink,  So if i was playing Elite dangerous and hit the spacebar i would want it to blink x amount of times which is not possible with out making a 2 key press action( Like WTF ).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Well Andy's being pritty hush hush about it but it supposed to be better for the MK Pro with better lighting option as the software now really sucks as the lighting options are very limited what you can do so much it's pretty pointless hence why i am looking forward to SWARM as it should introduce better options which don't require 2 keys to be pressed for a light config.
> 
> For example  you cannot set a key when pressed to blink,  So if i was playing Elite dangerous and hit the spacebar i would want it to blink x amount of times which is not possible with out making a 2 key press action( Like WTF ).


i see ... well i will be looking forward SWARM developement  

AND custom thumb keys ...


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2015)

have to clean my rig this Saturday, dusty situation inside,  and made some wraps and if get the materials some mods on the cable, sleeving for being exact!

will upload pics!

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... my etailer finally got the Roccat Nyth available, versus the Tyon: quite different, versus any 12 thumb button mouse i had (Naga/G600/GXT166) : totally different (comfort/build quality/customization )
> View attachment 67166 View attachment 67162 View attachment 67165 View attachment 67167
> View attachment 67168 View attachment 67164


i see you have also ryos. it is only blue led or it is rgb. i am locking at glow but there isnt retailers that have it in show room around me so i cant check it and roccat.org isnt very clear about color of leds. i prefer red over blue and i still hesitate should i take it or not (the other thing is a price but this is solvable in time).


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Bought a new mic rig for my recordings. Still can't decide on what mic to attach to it, so just sticking with the Blue Snowball for now. Hopefully future video voice will suck less.



Snowball is great for voice oivers. now you just need a monitor stand


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 7, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Snowball is great for voice oivers. now you just need a monitor stand


He has two, don't you see them in the picture? One says "ASRock Z87E-ITX," I can't make out the model of the other one.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> i see you have also ryos. it is only blue led or it is rgb. i am locking at glow but there isnt retailers that have it in show room around me so i cant check it and roccat.org isnt very clear about color of leds. i prefer red over blue and i still hesitate should i take it or not (the other thing is a price but this is solvable in time).



Will have to wait a little longer .


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Will have to wait a little longer .


no problem with waiting i have to get cash anyway


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> no problem with waiting i have to get cash anyway


well my Ryos is a TLK Pro so only blue (why i have my Nyth in blue too .. ) i got it during a promo for 89chf instead of 129chf (tho i hate Chroma trend .. but i would gladly liked to have a White or Red type )
while i did read about MX switch failing my MX Brown are perfectly fine for the moment (knock on wood  ) and the leds still non dead.


AsRock said:


> EDIT:
> Dunno if ya be able replace the Tyon as it has those 2 top buttons which i my self like about it,  hope ya don't end up like me and end up using 2 mouses hahahha.


well i got used quick to the Nyth ... you mean the side click 2 buttons right? because the fin switch the Nyth has it too. 

to i have to admit i searched a bit for my button at start since the Nyth pattern is 
1234
5678
9101112

while all other thumbpad mouse are 
14710
25811
36912


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well my Ryos is a TLK Pro so only blue (why i have my Nyth in blue too .. ) i got it during a promo for 89chf instead of 129chf (tho i hate Chroma trend .. but i would gladly liked to have a White or Red type )
> while i did read about MX switch failing my MX Brown are perfectly fine for the moment (knock on wood  ) and the leds still non dead.
> 
> well i got used quick to the Nyth ... you mean the side click 2 buttons right? because the fin switch the Nyth has it too.
> ...



I was referring to the top 2 left buttons.

If you want your keyboard to last longer never use canned air or any thing like that and don't tip it upside down and shake it either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I was referring to the top 2 left buttons.
> 
> If you want your keyboard to last longer never use canned air or any thing like that and don't tip it upside down and shake it either.


well there is 4 in total 2 top left and 2 top right ... strangely enough i used more instinctively the Tyon than any 12 side button mouse (Nyth include) but the Nyth being sooooo comfortable for me (i have big hands and i palm grip) i made some effort to get used 

as for the cleaning ... yep i did read that somewhere


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 8, 2015)

Got a few new things from Ppc's Handles, upgraded the front IO to USB 3 and swapped coolers for something a little sexier and quieter. Its coming together nicely next thing on the list is to add another GTX 670 (if any ones looking to sell ) and add a 4TB drive to the mix.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2015)

I think they should sell that cpu cooler with scaffolding.


----------



## peche (Aug 8, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


>


a can of black spray can do miracles on that case interior...


----------



## mrwizard200 (Aug 9, 2015)

Picked up a 980 KPE and Corsair sleeved cables...looks so dank.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2015)

HEY! let's CAM over your GRID... (lame joke i know ...)

meanwhile testing NZXT GRID+ and the CAM software
 
quite complete i have to say ... and with the Android app (IOS to ofc) pretty interesting... good job NZXT on that fan controller (who do a lil' more than fan control)
good point it's a 6 fan 30w max load and ... i have 6 fans to control 

the software in question (well 39° @4.5 idle seems ... nah ... normal ... 55% fan and not 100% like the review, at 100% i get 32° and i use the bundled TIM that came with the Triton for "testing purpose"  )


----------



## Glao (Aug 14, 2015)

I know that its specs may be outdated, but heres my most recent build after a 5 year hiatus. Im very happy with how tidy it all is I must say


----------



## Brusfantomet (Aug 14, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> HEY! let's CAM over your GRID... (lame joke i know ...)
> 
> meanwhile testing NZXT GRID+ and the CAM software
> View attachment 67335 View attachment 67334
> ...



so its better than the fiasco that was corsair comander? do you know how low the PWM duty cycle goes? can you sett fanspeed based on BOTH cpu, mb and gpu temps?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> so its better than the fiasco that was corsair comander? do you know how low the PWM duty cycle goes? can you sett fanspeed based on BOTH cpu, mb and gpu temps?


didn't test that and mainly don't care (it no pwm it's a fan controller, like a Rheobus typebut digital, with a USB monitoring) you can set custom curves in fan profile but for me it's either movie mode : 55% and lower or full 100% during game  (music and volume at max) and there is no separate channel for each fans (mine are 2x120 for the cpu loop 2x120 for the gpu loop 1x 120 front bottom intake 1x140 rear top exhaust ) the temp i think it's the CPU who is Prime, tho i am not so sure)

Read some review about the GRID+ you will get directly it was not a Fiasco like the CC was (well the fiasco is from being from corsair alone for me  at last with NZXT they work with any other brand AIO or case or PSU.)


----------



## Brusfantomet (Aug 14, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> didn't test that and mainly don't care (it no pwm it's a fan controller, like a Rheobus typebut digital, with a USB monitoring) you can set custom curves in fan profile but for me it's either movie mode : 55% and lower or full 100% during game  (music and volume at max) and there is no separate channel for each fans (mine are 2x120 for the cpu loop 2x120 for the gpu loop 1x 120 front bottom intake 1x140 rear top exhaust ) the temp i think it's the CPU who is Prime, tho i am not so sure)
> 
> Read some review about the GRID+ you will get directly it was not a Fiasco like the CC was (well the fiasco is from being from corsair alone for me  at last with NZXT they work with any other brand AIO or case or PSU.)


ok, thanks, no pwm = no go, am using a Lamptron FC2 together (vltage control) with the PWM headers on the MB for PWM control, can get my fans down to 400 rpm with that setup, or up to 1200 rpm.

Was skeptical about the K95 RGB i have here, but its alright, the software is not the best but at least the hardware feels good.


----------



## Johnny Utah (Aug 15, 2015)

wanted to build a PC small enough that you can fit in a suitcase and take into a plane so the case became very important for my built
first i looked at Cooltek C3 https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Cooltek/C3 but could not get it delivered in time from Germany so got this

- MODECOM ALFA M2 (300 x 176 x 380 mm) http://www.modecom.eu/modecom_alfa_m2/mini/computer_cases/pc_cases_accesories/product

- Intel i7 6700K
- Asus ROG Gene VIII
- Corsair HX 750i
- Noctua NH-D9L
- Corsair DDR4 3000
- Intel 730 SSD 480 GB
- Samsung 2.5 HDD 2 TB
- 2x Noctua Redux 80mm PWM
- 1x Noctua NF-A9 PWM 92mm

waiting for the new generation of VGA cards in early 2016. problems? just one: case does not fit power supply screw mount so i had to screw it in the grill
if i would have bought the Corsair AX760i it would have fit perfectly and i could have mounted a 120mm fan so now i had to do with a Noctua NF-A9 PWM 92mm

http://imgur.com/fQr4zNW


----------



## khemist (Aug 15, 2015)

Hopefully tomorrow when i change the tubing to Blue and install the Bitspower fittings it should start to match up things a bit better.

Still waiting on my watercool GPU block to be released and have to sort a few cables and get some lighting installed also.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 15, 2015)

Johnny Utah said:


> wanted to build a PC small enough that you can fit in a suitcase and take into a plane so the case became very important for my built
> first i looked at Cooltek C3 https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Cooltek/C3 but could not get it delivered in time from Germany so got this
> 
> - MODECOM ALFA M2 (300 x 176 x 380 mm) http://www.modecom.eu/modecom_alfa_m2/mini/computer_cases/pc_cases_accesories/product



That is a nice case! Only 20 liters. That is tiny for the amount of hardware that you cramped inside there. What do you mean can't screw on the power supply? It is too wide?


----------



## Johnny Utah (Aug 15, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That is a nice case! Only 20 liters.
> 
> That is tiny for the amount of hardware that you cramped inside there. What do you mean can't screw on the power supply? It is too wide?



Thanks and i just installed (for testing only) a reference design 8800 GTX wich fit confortably
About the power supply, the screws mounts on the Corsair HX 750i did not match the screw mounts on the case


----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2015)

khemist said:


> Hopefully tomorrow when i change the tubing to Blue and install the Bitspower fittings it should start to match up things a bit better.
> 
> Still waiting on my watercool GPU block to be released and have to sort a few cables and get some lighting installed also.



Looking good
I like that you included a drain plug and valve.


----------



## Hamed DC (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everyone.
My Big Boy


----------



## RCoon (Aug 22, 2015)

Leak testing


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2015)

Latest project.... almost finished!


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 25, 2015)

Well...my old ASRock Z68 Extreme3 finally bit the dust after four years of hard use, and I killed the fans on yet another video card (Asus 770). Going to give this 7870K setup a try for the light gaming I do these days. 

The illuminated audio boost chipset is a really useful touch for sure


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 25, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Latest project.... almost finished!



Ok.... I give up what vid card is that?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 25, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> Ok.... I give up what vid card is that?


Looks like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPS4B00/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 25, 2015)

Johnny Utah said:


> wanted to build a PC small enough that you can fit in a suitcase and take into a plane so the case became very important for my built



Ah, someone following my lead!  Refreshing!




 

How are you planning to pack it? I assume that you've already chosen the suitcase; I settled on my SG08 specifically for carry-on purposes, and went and ordered a Pelican 1510 from a Canadian e-tailer to do the job. I reckoned that checking it would be too risky, so I needed something that fit within most airlines' carry-on specifications - the 1510 fit the bill perfectly. I guess you could stuff it full of those balloon-like air sacs that some boutique PCs ship with. Not sure how long those 2TB platters are going to last though, after getting knocked around.

Also, LOVELY D9L. I thought I was the only D9L owner, ever. Not just on TPU; I couldn't find a fellow owner anywhere!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 25, 2015)

Big risk in placing something like that in a suit case on flights.

SG05B


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 25, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> Ok.... I give up what vid card is that?



looks like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127772


----------



## Jborg (Aug 25, 2015)

A little dusty, not to bad though

Anybody have any thoughts on cutting vents into the top piece of the NZXT H440, the Jetflow fan I installed needs to have a vent to allow air in, its causing a weird noise with the top piece on due to airflow restriction.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> Ok.... I give up what vid card is that?



Its an MSI 760 ITX


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 25, 2015)

Latest addition to the family. Little Server:


----------



## peche (Aug 25, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Its an MSI 760 ITX


nice psu on that build! i want it!!


----------



## Hamed DC (Aug 26, 2015)

new script app for G19:


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 26, 2015)

I've packed a PC-Q02B in my carry-on bag in flights before, the TSA are always confused when they see it,

Dimensions 5.8" W x 9.2" H x 8" L
i7-3770 @ 0.865V (stock 1.045V)
GA-H61N-USB3
16GB RAM
EVGA GTX 960 2GB (had to remove plastic shroud to fit)
300W SFX PSU
850 EVO 250GB
Slim DVD writer
Idles at 45W, Prime95 full load 78W, gaming load 170W

I'll snap a pic when I wrestle it out of the corner of my desk but here is the jist of it:





Sadly they stopped manufacturing this case in 2012 and finding one anymore is next to impossible unless you live in the EU where there are still a couple on Amazon.co.uk.  Superbiiz also has the Silver color of this case available through special order in the US.  The next best alternative is the PC-Q03B, at least as far as Lian Li cases are concerned


----------



## Jborg (Aug 26, 2015)

I dont know why, but I wouldn't trust a computer inside a suitcase at an airport, I feel like it would be all over the place.... IDK I just wouldnt personally try it. Seems like it would be being flung all over the place.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 26, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I dont know why, but I wouldn't trust a computer inside a suitcase at an airport, I feel like it would be all over the place.... IDK I just wouldnt personally try it. Seems like it would be being flung all over the place.


That's why you get something like this and bring it on the plane as a carry-on. You get some weird looks, but most people just think it's cool you have a PC as your carry-on.


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 26, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I dont know why, but I wouldn't trust a computer inside a suitcase at an airport, I feel like it would be all over the place.... IDK I just wouldnt personally try it. Seems like it would be being flung all over the place.



Oh it's totally do'able.  Put it in a normal carry-on bag and cushion it with some clothes or whatever else in the bag.  When it's in your carry-on you're the one who's transporting it the whole time, rather than it getting thrown around like checked bags do.


----------



## Jborg (Aug 26, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> That's why you get something like this and bring it on the plane as a carry-on. You get some weird looks, but most people just think it's cool you have a PC as your carry-on.


 


HWTactics said:


> Oh it's totally do'able.  Put it in a normal carry-on bag and cushion it with some clothes or whatever else in the bag.  When it's in your carry-on you're the one who's transporting it the whole time, rather than it getting thrown around like checked bags do.


 
Yeah I can see how that would work.... I waas thinking it would be riding in a bigger suitcase in the back of the plane or something.... I was like.... I dont think it would survive lol.

That makes more sense though and is a pretty good idea.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea put a sticker on it "Fragile" haha


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 26, 2015)

Yup... I'm sure that happens at most airports -- have you ever seen a USPS distribution center?

Even if there's a fragile sticker on the outside, packages are subject to "*up to a five foot drop*".  Heard it straight from the worker at the front desk who was ringing up a computer I mailed to Australia at the time.  Ouch!  Made me think twice about shipping it inside the box I got with the case.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Yea put a sticker on it "Fragile" haha



And thats not 1/2 of it,  when they check in side the bags OMG.


----------



## khemist (Sep 2, 2015)

Still not got around to changing the tubing/fittings or changed GPU block yet.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 4, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> Yup... I'm sure that happens at most airports -- have you ever seen a USPS distribution center?
> 
> Even if there's a fragile sticker on the outside, packages are subject to "*up to a five foot drop*".  Heard it straight from the worker at the front desk who was ringing up a computer I mailed to Australia at the time.  Ouch!  Made me think twice about shipping it inside the box I got with the case.



How were the TSA officials in general when it came to making sure that your PC wasn't a bomb? Did they go easy on you or no? Did you have to plug it in?



AsRock said:


> And thats not 1/2 of it, when they check in side the bags OMG.



I received a nice little note from TSA inside my suitcase last year in San Fran that basically said "we opened your bag and thank you for being a cooperative and understanding citizen even though you are not American". They took one of my coat hangers. Nothing I couldn't live without, since I had 2 more, but that was annoying.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 6, 2015)

well going on holiday soon my new "PC" will be in my hand baggage with me in the plane ... tho it shames me for the brand i did choose.

it's a SFF i originally did a rant over it, but reviews and pricing made me want to test one ... (that and also the fact that have a spare 4gb so-dimm stick that might be compatible and i've found a i5-4590T for cheap as an upgrade option if needed )
i originally planed to take the Dell Vostro 15 3549  laptop for that purpose but unless Steam home streaming, the play-ability was not "perfect" albeit being impressive for a HD Graphics 5500 laptop

update:
well ... color me impressed ... DELL Alienware did actually a quite good box... (at a price that is not so bad, if we except the upgrade options price who are not worth it over a upgrade done by yourself)

so, i took a Alienware Alpha (step 1 lowest configuration in Switzerland) i don't use it on Alpha UI tho, just on the plain 8.1 desktop, it's surprisingly silent during casual task and not too noisy on game mode, on Benchmark it's a bit loud but nothing unbearable.

out of the box i OC'ed the 860m to +135/+680 core/mem fully stable, cloned the 5.4k HDD to a 850 Evo 500gb i had aside, put 2x4gb DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600 C9 (that i had for a Laptop that i never ordered .... ) instead of the 1x4gb DDR3L 1600 C11 and repasted the CPU with the Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut i wanted to test.

  


SSD temp are kinda high but it's placed right under the CPU spot under the mobo
 

Tomb raider 2013 ultra/FFXIVHW maximum/Heaven 4.0 Extreme all on 1080p
  

after launching steam i noticed... nice addition i knew it was on the international ALW site but on Swiss site no precision were given on the games ... well then:

Pay Day 2, Magicka + DLC, Metro Last Light complete pack ( funny i bought MLLR and M2033R recently ... ), Awesomenaut and Strike Suit Zero (nearly in love with the last one ... )


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 9, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well going on holiday soon my new "PC" will be in my hand baggage with me in the plane ... tho it shames me for the brand i did choose (surprise incoming Tuesday or Wednesday )



Well, today's Tuesday, bud. Better not let me beat you to the carry-on game


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2015)

Prehistoric case, that and the CPU cooler are the next things to upgrade. Pic taken with Samsung Galaxy J5, pretty fine camera for a mid-end smartphone. Memory in single channel since there are few broken pins in socket.. :/


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> Prehistoric case, that and the CPU cooler are the next things to upgrade. Pic taken with Samsung Galaxy J5, pretty fine camera for a mid-end smartphone. Memory in single channel since there are few broken pins in socket.. :/


black spray can do miracles on that case interior...!
nice build fella


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, since this would be an ok case for a second PC or something.


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> Yeah, since this would be an ok case for a second PC or something.


some paint will provide a kick ass look ... i have done to several cases of my friends and costumers... also cable management will help a lot!
again nice build!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2015)

peche said:


> black spray can do miracles on that case interior...!
> nice build fella





9700 Pro said:


> Yeah, since this would be an ok case for a second PC or something.





peche said:


> some paint will provide a kick ass look ... i have done to several cases of my friends and costumers... also cable management will help a lot!
> again nice build!
> 
> Regards,


well ... i ran out of spray myself ...


----------



## peche (Sep 10, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... i ran out of spray myself ...
> View attachment 67901 View attachment 67902


nice! 
black chasis is like the stander but still better compared to most coolors!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... i ran out of spray myself ...
> View attachment 67901 View attachment 67902


Wait...wut? Is there a radial blower fan in that PSU?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> Wait...wut? Is there a radial blower fan in that PSU?


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/stress-test,1073-14.html
https://www.google.ch/search?q=ener...0CD0QsARqFQoTCLGA0eXp7scCFcPZGgodfGYCpA&dpr=1


----------



## dom99 (Sep 11, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> I've packed a PC-Q02B in my carry-on bag in flights before, the TSA are always confused when they see it,
> 
> Dimensions 5.8" W x 9.2" H x 8" L
> i7-3770 @ 0.865V (stock 1.045V)
> ...



I want to see some real pics of this one!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/stress-test,1073-14.html
> https://www.google.ch/search?q=ener...0CD0QsARqFQoTCLGA0eXp7scCFcPZGgodfGYCpA&dpr=1


Now that's something I've never seen before or even imagined before.


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 13, 2015)

I hope you guys like them.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

Alpha UI update is based on .... KODI??? nice now they have the options for Origin Uplay and battle.net ... not only for Steam


----------



## m6tzg6r (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## darkangel0504 (Sep 14, 2015)

IS IT OK ?  My 4 years stuff


----------



## theonedub (Sep 14, 2015)

Want to share my main PC after updates. I bought a new pump, coolant and tubing, but the greatest addition comes courtesy of *@the54thvoid* - a 780Ti Classified HydroCopper.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

m6tzg6r said:


>


gorgeous video card lad!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2015)

MSI GTX 980 is in running some test right now


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2015)

Just 3 days till I fly with this 27.5lb SOB. I'm hoping that I haven't forgotten to pack anything. I hope I get one of those technologically literate CATSA officers who actually understand that I have to haul 27.5lb, evade Air Canada personnel who try to get me to weigh my Pelican, and go through security without some dumbass officer or civilian thinking that it's a bomb.

I hope the big Noctua patch, Pentium G3220 case badge, HyperX sticker and gold Apple sticker add to the 1510's friendliness factor.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 15, 2015)

Everything at stock.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 17, 2015)

a 500gb SSD is barely enough for steam and my library, so needing a bit more storage for some movies musics and pics ... well ... not a bad idea 

perfectly fitting in the USB2.0 slot hidden under the Alpha.
tho it's a 3.0 it has real bad transfer rate ... compared to my Sandisk Cruzer Fit: 20mb/s at max versus 150mb/s (reading) tho it doesn't matter, the playback is smooth enough (when plugged in USB3.0 ofc)


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 17, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Just 3 days till I fly with this 27.5lb SOB. I'm hoping that I haven't forgotten to pack anything. I hope I get one of those technologically literate CATSA officers who actually understand that I have to haul 27.5lb, evade Air Canada personnel who try to get me to weigh my Pelican, and go through security without some dumbass officer or civilian thinking that it's a bomb.
> 
> I hope the big Noctua patch, Pentium G3220 case badge, HyperX sticker and gold Apple sticker add to the 1510's friendliness factor.



27.5 pounds? That heavy! This is checked in baggage or is it carry on? I highly doubt most officers are trained in technical electronics and they would just stop people because it look like a bomb or it looks suspicious and pose a threat to security or something.

Those brand stickers area great idea! I suggest to print documentation or print documentation that what you bring is a pc. Making it look official would prevent or at least massively reduce ignorant and stupid officers from thinking it is suspicious.

Having things in black and white could silence even the most picky of officers.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 17, 2015)

Won a nice Corsair H80i GT from a Vlan in aug....great timing...wanted to replace my old H100 lol...


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 17, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> 27.5 pounds? That heavy! This is checked in baggage or is it carry on? I highly doubt most officers are trained in technical electronics and they would just stop people because it look like a bomb or it looks suspicious and pose a threat to security or something.
> 
> Those brand stickers area great idea! I suggest to print documentation or print documentation that what you bring is a pc. Making it look official would prevent or at least massively reduce ignorant and stupid officers from thinking it is suspicious.
> 
> Having things in black and white could silence even the most picky of officers.



Well, I'll bring a pcpartpicker partlist with me, but they figure out the rest for themselves. I have a power cable for turning it on as required, and the top panel/side panel screws are Fractal Design thumbscrews so they can take it off to peer inside if they want. Carry-on is the only way.

As long as we don't tell the airline, I should be fine with the weight  I've carried this everywhere (carried, not rolled) and if I get tired I can always roll it. The build that served as my inspiration (also SG08 and 1510) was close to 40lbs. BA allows you to have a 50lb carry-on; I'm not sure why they're catering to John Cena, but that's just batshit crazy.


----------



## peche (Sep 17, 2015)

Boneface said:


> Won a nice Corsair H80i GT from a Vlan in aug....great timing...wanted to replace my old H100 lol...
> View attachment 68002 View attachment 68003 View attachment 68004


nice AIO ... corsair took aesthetics pretty strong !


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 17, 2015)

peche said:


> nice AIO ... corsair took aesthetics pretty strong !


if only they took the rest, same as the aesthetics .... (specially for AIO, since all other brand do better, either in price or in price to perf ratio)

tho if won and free : don't look at a given horse teeth xD
i did the same with a h60v2013 (for 3 month until i go better )


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 17, 2015)

Am I beating @GreiverBlade to it? That's what it looks like! Unless I missed a post.

Potato quality is all I can manage for the next few months without my camera.

 

All wrapped up in P's snug foam and ready to fly by this afternoon!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 17, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Am I beating @GreiverBlade to it? That's what it looks like! Unless I missed a post.
> 
> Potato quality is all I can manage for the next few months without my camera.
> 
> ...


Now that's making me want to snap a few pics of my TV/LAN/Travel box.
Maybe I'll take some tonight to post up tomorrow...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 17, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Am I beating @GreiverBlade to it? That's what it looks like! Unless I missed a post.
> 
> Potato quality is all I can manage for the next few months without my camera.
> 
> ...


i don't think so ... with my Alpha i can put more stuff than foam in my hand baggage  i will do some snap on my departure day  (02.10.2015)


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 18, 2015)

As expected, catsa set aside my pelican and opened it. I was pretty forthcoming and the Eastern European dude was chill, so the swab took no more time than I would have spent traveling without the PC.

He asks me, jokingly, about why I brought my rig. "Super fast boot time, eh?" Damn, this guy knows exactly what's up.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Am I beating @GreiverBlade to it? That's what it looks like! Unless I missed a post.
> 
> Potato quality is all I can manage for the next few months without my camera.
> 
> ...





GreiverBlade said:


> i don't think so ... with my Alpha i can put more stuff than foam in my hand baggage  i will do some snap on my departure day  (02.10.2015)





tabascosauz said:


> As expected, catsa set aside my pelican and opened it. I was pretty forthcoming and the Eastern European dude was chill, so the swab took no more time than I would have spent traveling without the PC.
> 
> He asks me, jokingly, about why I brought my rig. "Super fast boot time, eh?" Damn, this guy knows exactly what's up.
> 
> View attachment 68006


Yes, I know it's a little dusty, but while we're on the topic of SFF travel PCs:













And I thought this was a cool shot showing the low-profile RAM:






Apologies on using Imgur, I couldn't get the TPU host to work for me today


----------



## Compgeke (Sep 18, 2015)

I needed my XPS L502x back from my mom so I decided to throw together something using space parts. All she does is secretary-type work and facebook games so this is good enough.

Dell XPS 720 with:
Core 2 Quad Q6600
5 GB Mix-N-Match ram (since this system's the worst I've ever seen for being picky on ram, worse than a Powermac G5)
160 GB HDD - big enough, she only stores some pictures and doc\pdf files. There was only 7 gigs of stuff on the L502x anyways - mostly scans.
Quadro NVS 295 (finally, a use for these!)
Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2015)

Compgeke said:


> I needed my XPS L502x back from my mom so I decided to throw together something using space parts. All she does is secretary-type work and facebook games so this is good enough.
> 
> Dell XPS 720 with:
> Core 2 Quad Q6600
> ...


That's an interesting 6-pin connector above the HDD, what is it used for?


----------



## Compgeke (Sep 18, 2015)

Dell used that to provide additional SATA power plugs. There's a breakout cable that plugs onto there, not entirely sure why you'd need it in something that already has 6 SATA + 2 Molex though. iirc that connector originated in the Optiplex GX270 and lived on until the first or second revision Core 2 towers.

Edit: Looks like this


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2015)

my battle station


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> my battle station


wkkk nice wall, so you use that lamp as spot light, maybe you need dimmer lamp and make it more cozy


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> wkkk nice wall, so you use that lamp as spot light, maybe you need dimmer lamp and make it more cozy



it is actually dimmer, the flash from my camera makes it look harsher than it actually is


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> it is actually dimmer, the flash from my camera makes it look harsher than it actually is


Is that a dual-socket LGA2011 board you have on the wall?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Is that a dual-socket LGA2011 board you have on the wall?



yesum, its the one T-Ski exploded running WCG


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 21, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> yesum, its the one T-Ski *exploded* running WCG


Well, that certainly explains why it's not in a machine


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 21, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Well, that certainly explains why it's not in a machine



yeah... but it does make some pretty awesome looking wall art!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> yesum, its the one T-Ski exploded running WCG


Technically it never made it to WCG


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2015)

@Arrakis+9 that give me an idea to decorate my wall ... if i actually had space to do so ... as i have at last 2 similar piece of hardware 

ok pc update ... i didn't intended to go the Skylake way but .... it seems Zeus (or Indra, Perun or Thor) decided otherwise ... 
well... a lightning storm ... usually i unplug my devices in those cases but the main rig stayed on the outlet... lucky for me the Alpha was unplugged 

2nd "lucky me" the damage was covered by an home insurance i forgot i had (and never needed till today) so here we go for part 1 ...

Gigabyte won the "motherboard deal" and the usual CPU well for a 4690K a 6600K is fitting


the DDR4 kit will arrive tomorrow (external stock for that one, versus local stock for the cpu and mobo)


well ... not a bad thing ... so i could rework some aspect i.e.: 2nd LED stripe, shorter tubing for the Triton, new fans etc etc

1: Triton rework (pump still working after checking, SP120 dead) new fans, 2x Alphacool Coolmove 2, shorter tubing (Masterkleer ClearFlex60) replacement of the radiator for a NexXxos ST30 (lower FPI) good thing is: Raijintek use 13/10mm OD/ID fittings ...
   
and the coolant i use now is Mayhems X1 Blood Red ( since i emptied it to swap the tubes )

no more noise problem on the DC12-220 ... a lil' foam shoggy and poof *magic*


and the 980 was fine ... i wonder why only the mobo cpu and ram were out of order ... (not that i am unhappy that some component still work ... )


my local retailer exchanged me without question the M12II 750 Evo, i checked the SSD and HDD and all is fine


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry bad quality pics my phone fall down ... Again... And when happens the camera dies.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 24, 2015)

Got a new cooler for my G3258 setup and put it in a case. In the excitement I forgot pictures though, so here's the finished product.

And a E6600 rig I got from a friend.

And joining the family is an AsRock N3150DC-ITX. (Name pending.)

And lastly I've moved my main pc around a bit. I like the easy access, but all the longer cables I suddenly needed was slightly inconvenient.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2015)

i wonder if i have to laugh and play loto or kill myself because... i think i have seen too much trouble while trying to do a fresh install of 7 on my new Z170 mobo, as i know Intel dropped usb install support i tried all i could: USB 2.0 boot key, tons of workaround proposed on some pages and forums ... none to avail, so then i decided to try my usual luck at a dirty boot safemode and remove all old drivers ....

obviously since the USB 3.1/3.0/2.0 does not work i could not use the external ODD i have to install the new driver for the motherboard ... (strangely enough the USB mouse and keyboard works, but nothing on the ODD)

lightbulb moment ... using a SATA to USB adapter and transfer of the USB driver to one ot my DT01ACA100 HDD, via the Alpha, then installing them on the main rig ... *poof* the Ext ODD works! following : all drivers installation and utility (well the one that are no bloatware) one funny moment tho ... since the LAN chipset are both different 1 intel (I219-V) and 1 Qualcomm (Killer E2201) they have no teaming function,  i strictly don't know which one to use, i assume it does not hurt to keep them both plugged 

short mode: dirty boot worked for the 7th time (wanna laugh? 1st a AMD890 to a Intel X58 then a Z77 then a A88X then a 990X then a Z97 then a Z170 ...) the system still feel snappy, no BSOD or other joyful issue ... i really should play lottery today...
until i decide to go W10 and clean install (retail package not update) or maybe a 8.1 Pro, i think it will do just fine.

all recognized weehee!


altho i need to resell the 4x4gb ram kit ... i forgot to check the compatibility list, that one works only in 2 slot instead of 4
damn i took the one that was in stock and that was not the good one,  maybe i should not play lottery in the end 


*oh wow ... i just noticed the idle temp of the 6600K ... 

27°C what the ... 
*
i guess it has something to do with the fact that i finally used my Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut on my Triton ... (and maybe the coolant swap too ...)


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> *oh wow ... i just noticed the idle temp of the 6600K ...
> 
> 27°C what the ...
> *
> i guess it has something to do with the fact that i finally used my Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut on my Triton ... (and maybe the coolant swap too ...)



pretty normal since iVR is gone back to motherboard. DOubt the thermal paste matters quite that much (I get 20 idle in 17 ambient w/ H90 on 6700K.. both chips), but nice marketing for sure.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> pretty normal since iVR is gone back to motherboard. DOubt the thermal paste matters quite that much (I get 20 idle in 17 ambient w/ H90 on 6700K.. both chips), but nice marketing for sure.


ahhh i see ... tho ... we talk about Hydronaut ... Thermal Grizzly ... not AS5 or IC24 to mention 2 of the most "loved" past around the world (Specially the IC24 ... /sarcasme) on my Alpha with a i3-4130T and a GTX860M i it made the temp drop from 7 respectively 6°C ... well ... ok you might be right ...  ok ok ... you are right 

well as a addition ... since i joined TPU now i am past the "doing ok is good enough" my fittings for the Poseidon were UGLY! so ... Bitspower to the rescue ...
 

finally closing the window panel but before i do it ... i thought wait ... something's missing, corrected 
 

pfeewwww finish.... "for the moment" as a true computer is never finished!


and now those pics make me realize that i need to do the dust soon ... YAY!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2015)

I use MX2. It's cheap and comes in huge tubes, and when you build rigs as often as I do (every review requires a few cooler swaps), a couple of degrees won't matter.

Now, if going extreme cooling, then OK. But as far as I see, these pastes are pretty similar to some others on the market, and the extreme OC guys are like the only ones talking about it... which means that someone in that crowd is responsible for this paste, IMHO. They also don't sell in the local market, so this paste is meaningless.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 24, 2015)

I want to say my desktop/setup has gotten better but with all of my smaller projects cluttered all over the place, I'd be lying.


----------



## peche (Sep 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


>


i love that girl!!! 
moar moar pics haha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2015)

peche said:


> i love that girl!!!
> moar moar pics haha


me too ... and i posted quite a pack of her foto sessions here and in "sexy hardware close up" thread ... 

OH OH OH i have an idea! a before-after pics then!
  
i did choose 2 pics where Takoko is present, just for you @peche :
yep indeed clearer and shorter tubing, better rad, cleanlier looking fittings are definitively an improvement!


----------



## peche (Sep 24, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> me too ... and i posted quite a pack of her foto sessions here and in "sexy hardware close up" thread ...
> 
> OH OH OH i have an idea! a before-after pics then!
> View attachment 68122 View attachment 68123
> ...


amaziing.. my case has no big window and i have a Tt dude... but your girl is awesome, can i get closer pic? 

Regards


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2015)

i like the general look of my PC ATM 

uhhh my finger was too close to the flash ... (to lazy to retake the pics)

yep the little tube under my screen is that one:

so, no one can say i am not objective when i say i hate AS TIM .... i tested them ... all



peche said:


> amaziing.. my case has no big window and i have a Tt dude... but your girl is awesome, can i get closer pic?
> 
> Regards


and since there is no "Your TAKOKO ATM" thread ... then here you go @peche


my phone is good at flash focus ... focus on Takoko vs focus on the Bitspower 90° adapter
 
also remember that post Peche
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-up-pic-clubhouse.71955/page-332#post-3242187


----------



## SpikeHob (Sep 24, 2015)

well here is my second attempt at a decent build , sabretooth x99 , i7 5820 @4.5GHz H110 GTi , 32 GB Corsair 2800 , you can see the GPU , evga 750W platinum PSU Samsung sm951 NVM-e 256GB, all in the Corsair Air 540 .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 24, 2015)

SpikeHob said:


> View attachment 68139 well here is my second attempt at a decent build , sabretooth x99 , i7 5820 @4.5GHz H110 GTi , 32 GB Corsair 2800 , you can see the GPU , evga 750W platinum PSU Samsung sm951 NVM-e 256GB, all in the Corsair Air 540 .


it's decent ... no wait ... it's more than decent and also AIR540!

ahah you used the idea i had if i wanted to fit 3 Fury X in mine ... all rad could fit in the front panel 
not a fan of EVGA but it's nice to see that their tubing are accorded to the Corsair's one (iirc Corsair is the OEM for the hybrid cooler?) not that i am a fan of Corsair either, when it come to AIO.
bonus, seems that the color scheme on the GPU is also accorded to the Sabertooth 
clean looking


----------



## peche (Sep 24, 2015)

thanks thanks thanks....!
i hate arctic silver, but i hope its work flawless on your rig!!
di you run that rig with the side panel? or window ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks thanks thanks....!
> i hate arctic silver, but i hope its work flawless on your rig!!
> di you run that rig with the side panel? or window ?


it's a AIR 540: HUUUUGE window  also ... i don't use AS5 on my rig ... only Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut atm (or Gelid GC-Extreme if i run out TGH)

also Skylake-S OC'ability? craptastic at most ... it can't even handle more than 4.0ghz @ stock voltage while my Haswell-DT did 4.5ghz @ stock voltage
i tried just now it booted once on 4.4 i tried 4.5 and then a 1 second power up then restart, clear cmos then trying 4.4 again : boot loop lowering step by step until 40X100mhz before being able to full boot ... K chip? don't joke Intel 
(nope i am not disapointed, just amused ... funny how reviewer get good OC result but a semi-enthusiast grade customer get : "NIX" )

update, funny windows re activation: so i got the usual pop up to activate Win i used the toll free line only to get a "your entry is not valid for activation, you might be victim of a piracy act" SNAP! oh well i try to change the key in the system summary and activate it via phone later (maybe i used the wrong key initially, as i have 2 OEM key for 7 64 Pro and one is used in a friends build) i enter the key and click OK : "windows is activated" and the "Ask For Genuine Microsoft Software" label is shown, maybe i should really play lottery today ...


----------



## peche (Sep 25, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> it's a AIR 540: HUUUUGE window  also ... i don't use AS5 on my rig ... only Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut atm (or Gelid GC-Extreme if i run out TGH)


----------



## SpikeHob (Sep 25, 2015)

thanks for your kind comments Greiver . I use evga because they have very good warranty , and corsair because they have never let me down , but each to his own I say . I have some gold and black PSU cable extentions I may yet add to compliment the gpu and mobo . With regard to your skylake findings , I heard rumblings about this , this is why I went for the Haswell -E .
I use arctic 5 , I have tried one or two others , never really seen that much of a difference , but then again I don't go in for really heavy overclocking ( not enough skill and knowledge yet , maybe next practice build )

I forgot to add , I have turned fan on gpu rad round the other way , so it pulls cool air from outside of case , it hasn't affected cpu temps , but gpu a little cooler and keeps the air flow balanced . #


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2015)

SpikeHob said:


> thanks for your kind comments Greiver . I use evga because they have very good warranty , and corsair because they have never let me down , but each to his own I say . I have some gold and black PSU cable extentions I may yet add to compliment the gpu and mobo . With regard to your skylake findings , I heard rumblings about this , this is why I went for the Haswell -E .
> I use arctic 5 , I have tried one or two others , never really seen that much of a difference , but then again I don't go in for really heavy overclocking ( not enough skill and knowledge yet , maybe next practice build )
> 
> I forgot to add , I have turned fan on gpu rad round the other way , so it pulls cool air from outside of case , it hasn't affected cpu temps , but gpu a little cooler and keeps the air flow balanced . #


on my setup both rad draw air from out to in, i have a AF120 on the bottom for intake on the PCH and a AF140 on the back for extraction kinda works nice (tho i have all my front fans mounted on the exterior of the metal frame just under the front bezel ventilation grid, otherwise i would not be able to fit that monster of a rad that the Phobya G-Changer 240 V2 is  )

update on skylake finding, well it seems that Skylake-S prefer BCLK tuning than multiplier raising (specially now that the BCLK is async) so now i am @ 40x110mhz for testing purpose
and you're right  to each his own


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2015)

After requests..


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks good. I like the aluminum plates. They should have kept those on the 980s


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 9, 2015)

What my setup looks like at the moment.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 12, 2015)

Thread needs a lil' boost boys. I guess the home base rig is going to be popping in for a sec to show off its new cable management job. Now I just need to figure out why that 120GB Fury suddenly decided to stop working...


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Thread needs a lil' boost boys. I guess the home base rig is going to be popping in for a sec to show off its new cable management job. Now I just need to figure out why that 120GB Fury suddenly decided to stop working...


what a cute rig.... excellent cable management, looks so clear!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 12, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Thread needs a lil' boost boys. I guess the home base rig is going to be popping in for a sec to show off its new cable management job. Now I just need to figure out why that 120GB Fury suddenly decided to stop working...





peche said:


> what a cute rig.... excellent cable management, looks so clear!
> 
> Regards,


totally agreed!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 13, 2015)

Doing some cable management again and exploring cable management technique. I cannot use my cable management hole as my psu is too big only the thin cables fit as you can see below. I just realized molex can fit. I regretted having this psu which die on me before, no more EVGA psu. Bad taste for them. Should have gone cheapskate and thus having a smaller Psu. Well beginner's mistake.

I discovered I can stuff the cpu power cable between the motherboard and psu. Work wells. Stuff the motherboard power cable and try to squeeze it all to one place. I could not get to use this case in its intended way at all.












Remove my front header.  The usb and headphone jack is damaged. Now I just have an empty hole at the front.











Clean everything with alchohol and put it back in. Just look at its face.  Just being funny and such. Look like it is laughing at me. I stuff a destressing lego sponge into mouth. I got a love hate feeling for this pc. Wish it had a more powerful cpu, it is lacking a graphic card. That is future upgrades I guess.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Doing some cable management again and exploring cable management technique. I cannot use my cable management hole as my psu is too big only the thin cables fit as you can see below. I just realized molex can fit. I regretted having this psu which die on me before, no more EVGA psu. Bad taste for them. Should have gone cheapskate and thus having a smaller Psu. Well beginner's mistake.
> 
> I discovered I can stuff the cpu power cable between the motherboard and psu. Work wells. Stuff the motherboard power cable and try to squeeze it all to one place. I could not get to use this case in its intended way at all.
> 
> ...



giving another chance to a old case?
well done sir! a dremell and some zipties can do miracles modding it!

regards,


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 13, 2015)

peche said:


> giving another chance to a old case?
> well done sir! a dremell and some zipties can do miracles modding it!
> 
> regards,



Any good dremel that you recommend? I bought this case new though but it is base of an old design. It is tiny for an atx case if you just look at how much space that motherboard took up.  I just love that face it have. I got to remove the drive cage to use a long graphic card, and I could enlarge the holes.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Any good dremel that you recommend? I bought this case new though but it is base of an old design. It is tiny for an atx case if you just look at how much space that motherboard took up.  I just love that face it have. I got to remove the drive cage to use a long graphic card, and I could enlarge the holes.


there you have:  

Dremel the original!

black & decker kit

Wen, chineese option ! >> an office mate have this one, is pretty useful but not strong as the original dremel, 

Kawasaki tool: 

Craftsman  >> personally i want this one, saving some money for it  

i love modding, i wish i had more free time and tools for making it,


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 13, 2015)

peche said:


> there you have:
> 
> Dremel the original!
> 
> ...


Skip the Craftsman. I've gone through three different Craftsman models, each one has died within a year and I finally said screw it and got a Dremel brand, it has been great.
I will say, though, if you're planning on using it on anything that you give a damn how it looks, make sure you get one that has speed adjustment, regardless of brand.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 13, 2015)

Wife's lappy was getting on my nerves how slow it is, so I decided to make a budget upgrade. Her CPU is i3-2330m, I ordered a compatible with Dell BIOS second hand i5-2540m (still waiting for delivery). Second part of the "speed plan" is this new kid on the corner: Geil Zenith A3 240GB ssd. Speeds are nothing to write home about (read: 540 mb/s, write: 300 mb/s) , but $90 ( taxes and shipping included). It's cheaper than Crucial MX100/ BX100 in my country. I will wait for the CPU before I open the laptop, because they both require to strip it apart. Geil opted for metal casing, which adds a bit of heft to it, I don't know why they chose metal over plastic. It is also conductive of heat.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Skip the Craftsman. I've gone through three different Craftsman models, each one has died within a year and I finally said screw it and got a Dremel brand, it has been great.
> I will say, though, if you're planning on using it on anything that you give a damn how it looks, make sure you get one that has speed adjustment, regardless of brand.


thanks for the advice, i was looking for that one but maybe dremel brand will fit my needs, in still saving money for it and i ill give it a try to it, 

thanks,


----------



## Azma (Oct 14, 2015)

This was back in 2012!


azma666 said:


> Leak testing ^^


 This is what it looks like now. Probably should do a flush haha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 16, 2015)

Azma said:


> This was back in 2012!
> This is what it looks like now. Probably should do a flush haha
> View attachment 68503


a bit ... i got that with a normal transparent coolant  when i purged a loop (running the loop unmounted tho), so the green was a bit more deeper, i thought it was the full copper rad who did that ... but no ... it was my CPU block a lot of copper oxide in the micro channel, tho the coolant i used was one with anti corrosion/algae additives, so much for the "anti something" eh?  usually i wouldn't use dye or dyed coolant ... but the Mayhems X1 seems to behave quite well (still keeping a bottle of AT Protect Clear aside, but for my "customers" )

update, well my retailer is awesome ... i got that kit in replacement of my HyperX Fury 4x4gb DDR4 2666 CL15
 
yep ... Predator 4x4gb DDR4 2800 CL14, and i got nothing to pay in addition (tho i wouldn't mind to pay the difference) because the seller thought he was at fault because in the mai,l when i ordered the kit and the mobo, i asked if they were compatible and i got a positive answer while it wasn't  a nice commercial move to make the customer stay "loyal" if i may say so 

they look good, i was affraid they would be too high to fit under the Corsair Vengeance Airflow i had but ... nope: just the right height


the only downside it's a 4x4 but they were out of 2x8


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> update, well my retailer is awesome ... i got that kit in replacement of my HyperX Fury 4x4gb DDR4 2666 C15



Nice! Those look really nice, but I would sadly not be able to put them to good use since 1) H81; 2) those sinks wouldn't play well with my D9L.

I recently got a 16GB kit, the red Fury 1866 2x8GBs. They look very nice, though I wish I had paid a bit more for the white ones. I can't get a photo in because 1) my rig is a mess; 2) I don't have my camera until December; 3) it's really cramped in there and I'm not about to spend another 40 minutes trying to get the DIMMs seated properly. You should feel lucky that you have 4x4GB! On mATX and larger you have so many options for RAM kits. On ITX you have to hunt for the perfect combination of low-profile, low price, and tight timings on 2 DIMM kits only.

No amount of PS CS6 or chrome tabs can stop me now!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 17, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Those look really nice, but I would sadly not be able to put them to good use since 1) H81; 2) those sinks wouldn't play well with my D9L.
> 
> I recently got a 16GB kit, the red Fury 1866 2x8GBs. They look very nice, though I wish I had paid a bit more for the white ones. I can't get a photo in because 1) my rig is a mess; 2) I don't have my camera until December; 3) it's really cramped in there and I'm not about to spend another 40 minutes trying to get the DIMMs seated properly. You should feel lucky that you have 4x4GB! On mATX and larger you have so many options for RAM kits. On ITX you have to hunt for the perfect combination of low-profile, low price, and tight timings on 2 DIMM kits only.
> 
> No amount of PS CS6 or chrome tabs can stop me now!



More ram is always good! I am surprise just how much ram space browser took nowadays. That I can easily exceed 8GB to 10GB just by browsing alone lol. Even the cpu touch 100% on my overclock pentium frequently.  When someone ask me what is my bench marking program I called it "Firefox" or Chrome.  Back in the windows xp days my 2GB of ram on my core duo more than suffice even with many tabs!

It is great now you have max out your H81 platform for ram. I don't feel lucky not having pc not portable as you haha. Need smaller atx cases! I still have dreams of owning an itx machine like that asrock x99 itx board. That can solve all of your memory constrain problem with ECC DDR4 memory that you can use with a whopping 16GB per stick!

I would still always go for standard height rams just for air cooler compatibility.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 17, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Doing some cable management again and exploring cable management technique. I cannot use my cable management hole as my psu is too big only the thin cables fit as you can see below. I just realized molex can fit. I regretted having this psu which die on me before, no more EVGA psu. Bad taste for them. Should have gone cheapskate and thus having a smaller Psu. Well beginner's mistake.
> 
> I discovered I can stuff the cpu power cable between the motherboard and psu. Work wells. Stuff the motherboard power cable and try to squeeze it all to one place. I could not get to use this case in its intended way at all.
> 
> ...


wkkkkk... you dont use any zipties to tight those cables?

i may keep the the jack on the front and take off the cables


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 17, 2015)

Here are a few shots of my rig as it is right now.

FRONT:





I added a 140mm noctua fan here, it is mounted to a phobya 140mm fan shroud. perfect fit





Side shot:





panel removed:





closer shot from the left:





closer from the right:





desk, monitor, speakers, etc





closer shot:


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice rig, love the cards and SLI bridge.


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

black spray can wil do miracles on that silver plates or spot where the mobo is ...


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2015)

peche said:


> black spray can wil do miracles on that silver plates or spot where the mobo is ...



Typically one does not save to buy a Lian Li to bug bomb it with a spray can. There are many cheaper solutions that are already black inside


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Typically one does not save to buy a Lian Li to bug bomb it with a spray can. There are many cheaper solutions that are already black inside


my bad, but that silver plate or metallic look inside a case is the unitque thing i may change on it, also carbon fiber decal can suit perfectly !



Spoiler: maybe this ?












Regards,


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2015)

peche said:


> my bad, but that silver plate or metallic look inside a case is the unitque thing i may change on it, also carbon fiber decal can suit perfectly !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lian Li offers cases with an anodized black interior. As his sits, that is natural brushed aluminum. Usually is so much sexier in real life as most photos do not do justice to it.


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Lian Li offers cases with an anodized black interior. As his sits, that is natural brushed aluminum. Usually is so much sexier in real life as most photos do not do justice to it.


thanks for the explanation!


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I love this case overall. I just wish it had top exhaust fans. I've been tempted to cut two 140mm holes but never got the nerve to do it. I'd want it to be super neat and clean looking. I've been looking at other cases as a replacement but haven't found anything I truly like. Might consider a Lian Li PC-D600 or a Case Labs Magnum, but they are very expensive and I'll probably never use custom liquid cooling. If my PC-V1010 had top fans I'd probably never change it. Then I could mount a 280mm AIO cooler and be set forever. 

As for the all black interiors, I like them but it isn't a factor in replacing my case and paint just won't happen. I'll hate how paint looks. The PC-V1020 added all black and an exhaust fan in the top. But does have some other things I don't like as much as my current case. Basically no case is perfect. I do regret not buying a red PC-v1020 with black interior a few years ago though. I'd love to have a red Lian Li with black interior.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 17, 2015)

If you do not like paint, but wanted to change it up, a vinyl wrap might be the trick:

http://mnpctech.com/pc-mod-vinyl-wrap-graphics-modding-films-sticker/

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ppcs-custom-vinyl

Also, Lian Li did have some aftermarket parts for some of their cases that allowed, but I don't see any for the PC-V1010:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/top-panels

EDIT: Looks like you could drill out the rivets, pull off the top and cut your own holes.  I would recommend doing so with a cut wheel on a Dremel, then cover everything up with a Rad-grill.  I did that on my old PC-A10B, and it was so much easier cutting through the aluminum than steel.


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> If you do not like paint, but wanted to change it up, a vinyl wrap might be the trick:
> 
> http://mnpctech.com/pc-mod-vinyl-wrap-graphics-modding-films-sticker/
> 
> ...


diamond plate will be priceless!!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 17, 2015)

@N1GHTRA1N

So you buy braided and sleeved PSU cables to make them twist...  Interesting...


----------



## Finners (Oct 17, 2015)

@Animalpak  I'd guess its just an pre-bought extension but not sure why it twists like it does.


----------



## N1GHTRA1N (Oct 17, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> @N1GHTRA1N
> 
> So you buy braided and sleeved PSU cables to make them twist...  Interesting...



I see what you mean.

The reason I'm using that is because my old PSU (HX1000W)plug was ugly and I wanted the cable to be a little longer. Right now I'm only using it because I need to extend the cable length. I used to use ones for my video cards too but I stopped using them because I got a new PSU and I think the cables look fine. Honestly I wouldn't use it at all if I could get the PSU cable there neatly without it.

That being said I tried to make it look a little better. What do you think?






Cable management isn't exactly great in this case. There aren't many cut outs and the space behind the MB tray is minimal. Have a look at what I did back there.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 18, 2015)

Now looks better !


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 18, 2015)

This thread is very old, so is my pc

 

 

 

 
lol


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Specs?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 18, 2015)

E6600 @ 3ghz(think ill repalce it with q6600)
Sapphire r7 260x 2gb ddr5
4gb ddr2

mobo: Abit aw9d max
psu: Corsair cx430
case: Sharkoon vs4 s


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2015)

N1GHTRA1N said:


> Here are a few shots of my rig as it is right now.
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> ...


woow nice, from that brushed accent i know its lian li
btw you need to clean your table


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2015)

Watermelon said:


> mobo: Abit aw9d max


the memories of old times came to my mind! nice motherboard!


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 19, 2015)

peche said:


> the memories of old times came to my mind! nice motherboard!


Yep its very old


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2015)

My wife hates me..........shit and another 2P board arrives next week with 2 Xeon X5650 better find the right time to tell her about that one........ooooops  !!


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My wife hates me..........shit and another 2P board arrives next week with 2 Xeon X5650 better find the right time to tell her about that one........ooooops  !!
> 
> View attachment 68661
> 
> ...


perfect, moar for the team !!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2015)

http://www.crunchersociety.net/


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My wife hates me..........shit and another 2P board arrives next week with 2 Xeon X5650 better find the right time to tell her about that one........ooooops  !!
> 
> View attachment 68661
> 
> ...


Heh, reminds me about my ex-girlfriend and her opinions about my amount of PC stuff lying about our apartment.










Didn't have any other case for now, Bitfenix Nova will be next until it is available here in Finland. Need to clean those fingerprints from CPU heatsink since I'm getting a windowed version.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> Heh, reminds me about my ex-girlfriend and her opinions about my amount of PC stuff lying about our apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats kinda nice if you keep it and build sleeper


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2015)

Cable management is about the best possible in this ancient case, removed the lower HDD cage just in case for a long graphics card like this GTX670. Runs pretty cool and quiet.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 22, 2015)

9700 Pro said:


> Cable management is about the best possible in this ancient case, removed the lower HDD cage just in case for a long graphics card like this GTX670. Runs pretty cool and quiet.


yeah, since many old case has limited space for cable management
i have one old case, just keep it since in the future it may harder to get
i have a plan to build a sleeper but now just saving to buy a car


----------



## Black.Raven (Oct 24, 2015)

My pc atm:







Just bought a 2nd hand dell u2711. the colours are amazing. I tought my samsung had a nice sharp display, but this is way better.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 27, 2015)

Just saw on ebay! Gosh this solves biggest eyesore in my case. The stupid looking USB3 header.


----------



## Finners (Oct 27, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Just saw on ebay! Gosh this solves biggest eyesore in my case. The stupid looking USB3 header.
> 
> View attachment 68815



Need one of those myself as I don't have the clearance above my USB 3 header ATM to use it. Bit pricey though.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 27, 2015)

Finners said:


> Need one of those myself as I don't have the clearance above my USB 3 header ATM to use it. Bit pricey though.



Yea, but still if you count up the price for two connectors then the bit clamps at the and of the wires to make the cable by yourself ordering from some digikey or farnell... well... and the labor... screw it... my USB3 header actually steals some air space in front of the CPU intake... with this it will be completely invisible...

Most of builders don't even use the header because of that... the wire is so thick and mammoth like.


----------



## Finners (Oct 28, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yea, but still if you count up the price for two connectors then the bit clamps at the and of the wires to make the cable by yourself ordering from some digikey or farnell... well... and the labor... screw it... my USB3 header actually steals some air space in front of the CPU intake... with this it will be completely invisible...
> 
> Most of builders don't even use the header because of that... the wire is so thick and mammoth like.



Very true, I ordered one last night and it shipped this morning. Free delivery and I'm in the UK so I'll see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 29, 2015)

My "PC ATM" is running two 7950's in CF for benching and testing purposes. Good lord these are a pain to get running at full power.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn, the past 72 hours have been a real struggle. Never in the past 7 builds has a single component taken such an emotional and physical toll on me. And never in the middle of my studies.

My H81I broke down somehow (still not sure what exactly went wrong) and was on a frantic hunt for an appropriate motherboard. It always managed to power on but it could not reach the BIOS. I tried to troubleshoot everything, making sure that the RAM, drives, and PSU were all working properly. I could think of no other explanation than a broken motherboard, so I gave up and went looking for a replacement. When I disassembled the rig, I could see no physical damage or bent pins, so I surmised that it must have been internal broken traces from all the flexing on the top edge of the board, where the USB3 header, 24-pin and SATA ports are located.

I couldn't RMA because I'm in the UK, and the H81I was purchased in Canada. I also don't even happen to have the socket cap with me, so I could forget about RMAing the board. There's also carpet everywhere, so I had to be extremely careful when working on my rig (fortunately, there is one small room, completely unsuitable for building PCs, that is lined with linoleum).

I had to shell out nearly 100GBP for a H97N-WIFI, which was the cheapest board I could find that could accommodate a 4790K out of the box, without being MSI. I have trust issues with MSI after the H81I gave up on me, and given that their H97I and Z97I have the exact same layout which, in the SG08, promotes dangerous PCB flexing when inserting the 24-pin, I wasn't ready to give MSI my money again. On the other hand, this H97N-WIFI is well-built (as expected from Gigabyte in my experience), has a great feature set, and has the most stellar layout I have ever seen. This makes it my third successful build with a GB motherboard, the other two being my home rig with the Z97MX G5 and a work rig with the H81M-S2PV. The matte black PCB coating and black-coated LGA 1150 socket are absolutely delightful and the board has some serious heft (that rivals even my mATX Z97MX G5). 

I also popped in a ST45SF-G to accompany this new board. I have secured it with velcro to the front of the case (those who are acquainted with the SG08, picture the PSU bracket, drive cage and 5.25" bay removed. The ST45SF-G is rotated so that exhaust still points towards the side and the modular connectors on the side they're supposed to be on, but the solid side of the PSU is up against the solid front wall of the case, the fan draws air from inside the case, and patches of velcro secure the PSU to the front and bottom of the case. It's now extremely roomy inside; I still don't have my camera so I can't document this with pictures right now. The layout of the H97N-WIFI definitely helps. The addition of the i217V and AC-7260 with this board is also really nice.

I can't activate Windows 10 as activation is tied to the motherboard hardware ID, but that can wait. I'll just get on the phone with MS tomorrow and talk it out with them to explain the situation. I have never appreciated good motherboard design in mini-ITX form factor; I sure as hell do now, more than ever before. Never again will I make the same mistake of saving money and buying an ITX motherboard that has a bad layout like the H81I/B85I/H97I/Z97I, and I don't think I'm going to be buying MSI again anytime soon. I'm just glad it's all over.

Another point for Gigabyte motherboards in my books.


----------



## Vego (Oct 30, 2015)

this is my last upgrade


----------



## peche (Oct 30, 2015)

thanks for sharing ... amazing build!


----------



## fredz77 (Nov 1, 2015)

​


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 1, 2015)

fredz77 said:


>



I mean, can it get tidier than that? Wireless electricity and no cables may be? Awesome RIG dude.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 1, 2015)

fredz77 said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2015)

fredz77 said:


>


System specs please!

awesome cable management, awesome and so clean ! mostly the dividers or clip for Video card power connectors [pardon me, I don’t know how are they called, ]

also I may the water cooler on top and clean exhaust panel looks impressive! for sure!

Thanks for sharing that beautiful rig,


Regards,


----------



## fredz77 (Nov 2, 2015)

peche said:


> System specs please!
> 
> awesome cable management, awesome and so clean ! mostly the dividers or clip for Video card power connectors [pardon me, I don’t know how are they called, ]
> 
> ...



Sorry. 
My system specs.
i5 4690k ~ 4.5Ghz
Asus Maximus VII Gene
Kingston Hyper Fury 16Gb 1866Mhz
GTX 980 Strix Asus
Ocz SSD 128Gb
Seagate 1,5Tb
Antec TP-750w
Corsair h100i
Cooler Master JetFlo no led. x5
Corsair 350D
Dell U2414h
CM Storm Quick Fire TK Stealth / Xornet.
Logitech F710 Controler

Thanks, very thanks for you congratulations.


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2015)

fredz77 said:


> Sorry.
> My system specs.
> i5 4690k ~ 4.5Ghz
> Asus Maximus VII Gene
> ...


thanbks to you for such an amazing rig and epic photos!

by the way ... i would to invite you to list those amazing system specs for further references here!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

small change (hardware ... not pocket money ...) I've already heard that the Z series from Logitech where above the X series ... but i didn't thought i would see it between 2 different set with a 20chf difference between them (the Z is cheaper mostly due because of 2.1 vs 5.1 ) space reduction forced me to switch the 2 set ... not a complaint at all ...

so i went from a X-530 to a Z333, well the Satellites have a more "full" sound (probably due to the size of the enclosure) the SW is not bad at all and the remote is neat
 

the small black box with a bluetooth logo on it is actually a bluetooth receiver (RCA connector, the 2.1 kit has a aux input with 2 RCA also ... ) pretty funny since it was bundled for free with the Z333 (a 53.50chf gift )
and a lil pics of a "my PC ATM" on the starting block (once i will figure out the BIOS issues, otherwise i will revert to my MSI nForce 3 mobo instead  )
  

edit for the win .... i hooked the bluetooth adapter on my Z333 ... the sound quality from my Moto G 2nd gen is awesome on it ... plus the 2 input on the kit can play simultaneously meaning... 1 software less needed for having music playback during my play sessions ... 
also another awesome thing is i can actually have my ALW Alpha going thru it instead of using the sound over HDMI on the feeble 2x6W speakers and that without needing to unplug the kit from my main rig .... almost a better invention than the butter slicing thread ... (no joke)

why i never thought about that before ...


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 7, 2015)

Not bad for a beginner. Got bored so tried a little project....

Rigid (hard line acrylic) Water Cooling


----------



## IBMer (Nov 7, 2015)

I just finished my new PC, a vintage mod of an IBM PS/1 model 2011 dating back from 1990:






More details to be found on:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ps-1-with-watercooling-update-5th-nov.214850/


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 7, 2015)

on a good note..........craig's list surfing founnd this for $80

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQUFBUVFBUUFBQVFBUXFBQVFBQWFxQUFBQYHCggGBwlHBUWITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywkHyYtLC8sLywsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCwsLCwsLDctLCwsLCwsLCwsLC0sLCwsLDQsLSwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKgBLAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGB//EAEIQAAIBAwIDBQUFBQYFBQAAAAECEQADEgQhMUFRBRMicZEUMlJhgQaSodHhI0JiscEVU3KCwvAHM2Oi8UNkk7Kz/8QAGAEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwT/xAAwEQACAgAEBAMIAgMBAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhMUFRYfATgZEiMnGxwdHh8RShQmKSBP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A+I0VPuj0o7o9DVLTI0qn3TdD6Ud03wn0oMr5EKdS7puh9DR3bdD6GgpkaKl3Z6H0NHdnofQ1BTI0VLA9D6Glgeh9DQlMVFPE9D6URQUKnSiiqB0UpomgHRSooBzRNKigHTmo0UBKlNKigJTRNRooCc0TUZooCc05qE0TQEppg1CaJoCwGtegTi30H9awzXWtgIoBIG29VAx9pXNwv1P9KxVO68knqahUYFUqQooAmjI9T60qKgJZnqfWjM9T6mo0UFku8PU+pp96ep9TUKKFtlgvN8R9TR3zfEfU1XRQZnzLe+b4j60d+3xH1quilFzS5lvft8R9aY1DfEaqopSGeXMu9ob4j+H5U/aW+L8B+VUU6mVF8SfNl41TdR91fyqXtjfw/cFZqKZUPEnzNPtZ+G39wUxqx/d2vufrWWnFMqGeXM2Lql52bR+8P60/abXPTp9HcViqQepkXbJnZtF2xzsEeV5vypzpv7u6PK4p/mKyCpupAmmRdfVjMzSLem/9wPraNP2XTcrl4eaKf5GsGfl6UTUydWSzadDY5X2+tlv6Go/2db5ahPqlwf0rJNOrlfP5fYhoPZw5XrJ82I/mKj/ZrcntHyuL/WqMqMqtPmC49m3OgPk6H+tROhuD9xvwP8qq+lSBpqQTadxxVvumqyh6H0q8XT1Pqafft8R9TVGpTp1lgBxnn61s1mynKCzEfSByo0mo8UNz4E8qo7QuS/lt+daWwMxooorJQNFSwNLCgI0UzSoAooooAooqYSgIUVZhT7ugK6dSKVdc0mKq2SGZ8IMssGPEI2mhUmzPTq1rEIHyXcxjPiHzI5DaprpJtm5lbgMFwLjvTMeIW+JXfj51qmQz0Vfa0pZWYFISJBdQ5n4EJlo5xwqmKgFRUsaMaAVEU8aYFACv13qZAH1225jrVZHSKkRw6igNNm5bG5Bb5VHWavPkABwA/Os+NPGgI0U4oigFRTiiKAfGo1KKdARop40VAFKnSoBGotUzUQP0oCFKmRRQBlRNKiaAdFFFAKinRQGns7SG7cVJCjcsx91EUSzH5AA1c9xktlGsqpc5C46MLg90gIx2jbp+8etbtFo2TTGFdrup2UKpLCwhBdoAmGYAeQqN/Q3rqq7NcuBS1sZszNkkE2lUyQQGkjoDR6bnOTTko/u+Bz2ukIVNtRkZDlWy5GFbhG340+8IUg218W4cq0jh7hmI+nOr7umuuBkbjBW7sZFjiwB/ZgHcNtw+Va+ytM73F7zvDbs+J5ki2oGUQdlkLA+lc5SSVnvhhylJJJ66LRef1MOpRrLwQuSxOwYSygwQREiYI60sJUv4eUjZfETwVRx26VMNcuXGNtbjs+RYWwxYhj4gQvLeOm9D6kotuCpxa4VgRcSSFAuMIMjGQOUnrWldI8+NiJTcY7W6XrRXaulCHUAETxVWHCN1YEHjzoRCozhTFwAZQdwAxVrZ/d38juKvk27O4gPctOmSkPCo+TI3wZFR84HQ1Z7YX7+9cAc3EIJuZGHLribbc2CzxPAH5Vo8rbbbS77bMbePN4USZIUBQhYt4VTpA5cNqncfvWLYoIWSqKEVQuIDR85rR2drQbq3HUXFtpiUctgUW2ygFhuPFjA6sKp0t7I2VInBpAPByzgsGjdRjM+XKg1T227+i9Su5dDR4UXFQsKCC/Hxtvu3CTtVe2/y/wB/1rVqdWrF1UBEN43AAclQeIKoJEkAHjO/Ss5uQII3KiMSCPFDcefT/wAUOkNuRG64O4CjgCFn725NJ3BGwEjpMtv8z/KKmLqoRAG0yeIfxNBxI8OxG3yqEqAOZO5aeURjj57z86HZ/Hv0JFwRAAnjMmdhwjhRbdSsR4iRByjHfmOBmpu6eNoMl/BuBiMpOSgQZBgRAEGo3MDJ32TgIBLRE8Nx150sUIgc5qaYlQIOZYHLIRjG64RxneZ+Uc6aupjffxFuUiBAB67HlzqFll8MQDI48ePM1Tm0WafuijZC4XM4YsoUHlmpUk/QijTrb8eecjZcMeI+INy8qnf7rO6ADEsEz2YHbc47cctuG9S7RxNyZJLW7bOWAH7RlGeMHcTz86hyu3x1/BDSWrZYi4zIABuqBzJjbEsvKefKo2CUKuCJmNwDxEHY8RBovMrAbHIAAtmMSqjFRiFEEAATJmPnW/s+2jWL6uQpAR0bHIk2yQbYPKQ/l4RR7FliSw1n13Xz3VFWqtLp3Vku270EmMDAiBi6PxmfnwqOu0yWwrC5buBgTihbJICwGyGxORHP3TUBZtlR43BYDKUlFiSSGVix4RGPM+dRs2Ea2Cbjhm8OOGSe8Ny4aR1908OdApSSSbenTe/gvkaL2iVERzdtNlEqrzcUFZ8SEbRBEydyKoAX4hxEwRMc4mrNIqG27G4wZZCJ3eQedh4p8HGdx68K16dLbFEZsC7b3WEhBj7pUDcTvPGhuD4N/wBUVulsxjI2AM92ZPNuO3lTTTg8gf8AIp/k1S1QtITbBW4+cC4qr3TLiDspUGZMfQ+dK8bSeErbZ8yoIQd245FeBG/P8KlUdnrraLf7M7xWARQf3GCYb/xGSI5Vye1OzbmnutavLg6xIkHiJBBGxG9dm+NMkKyWy2QBKBwrBuBtnKZHOQN62dq2W1OmJZu8v6MbvMtd0jGQSebWyd/kTVRGjxzrVdaYrPcWKpghRTpVASop0RVAord2L2eb95bfBd2dvhRd3b0/mKxV6WxYNjSAAft9aQqjgVsAxxPDNo+nlVSBT2i924W1NorbtKO7thbyK62lIRVFsNnvxiOfSubprDFS6uqx1uBW3X90cTt+Vbz2NgWS8Usv3T3FzcEMFB2UoT4jiYHOPKtTfZ/G6ltytvvGZbT3SFRsYgtBOEyvH4hWJS4s8+H/AOiClrre1cfPW66f0cbR6e5cJKEAggkm6qmd9wWIk+9/s1u0vh01x2yBd1RTkYbizk/EAABHVhTHYwVUZshbbAC8yutsl+eRGwmd+gmr/tFp+4FuwTbYorMxtsGUvcbYZDjChPKTXObtpcz2YGLCVtf4p8dG9lXVXe5j7Fs6osz6VXJAxYpEw28Qf8M7dKzaFyC2IPeYOirGRY3BgQBHGGb6gc6fZ9i7cJW0QNsjN5bQjhxdlB41TYulGDA4sjSrKdww4EEHkd5FdTzVcpLTh8fM16O82dh7pfu1dcGY5KFtsGdUDSI3G3CqLrXGD5BwoYu6iVRLjyAcOA324cKVrQucRgR3iF0J8IKLJZ1LbEDB/Q86lqGe4XvsrshuQznIiTJCM/xYg/PapxOqyK2u9/qadZqHuXbgtBylwKCttcRdt2gIbBdj7mXnJpajWYCwbLYslsg3LYwfJ2fJXcbsQrAeRio65L2S2iLhaxawInI20BZ393goNwk+dTu94untWwHC3bpuonJmCrbDKOJJOQFZWiRicYWq/D0+xTeIS0bbKFuC94gyReWLYBUsdwuU+HqKffbXXu7vcXKbi+Is11G7y23U+OT0n6S0xuKl8xcEr3d4wTu9xCFuEjwklG4wTHnVWka5mhUXC6gNbGJYgL4pCkGVxDHptWmSCWtkEuTBbcKMVDAlSIO0/KZFKxdyxQmFyncbTEbkbxy47VWtzYKS2MyQDtMRMcJipXrrBmylWOzCMeQ2K8uApxO93Hd/v9Fl/UDK4EAVWZvCoyCr3mSqrHfaF34wPmanfdEZSgSMF2MuGYSrMytwJjLHlIqN7UEC1GwRSEYKFae8Z5Zh7zAkCeQAqo3QV5ElsiSoy2DDZuhy3HUClGIqujFKjEiDsZO/GRAIPT+tScqQWgZG4OGwVdyRhHMkR0xNIXAQ5ME4hRI+kg8iAB+NXaG6ve28grAOCVcEo3DwsBvBiPrQ25JK++Q7SI4uk7lbRZYYCXDKCTPvCCxgbzHzqWnCXGto0/vAlSAxESqjKQIM8udZEu+EjbfjsOR5GNuPKKv1jILjYAIpIKBSzADEcCxnj1qnCSbddohpsPDmAfiHA+tdP7OHxsm+NxGtMFiSbqlRAJ6gHfoKx29cgtshS0SZhyk3BP8AHI4ctjVejc5eFgCPF9V3H1qSVrQuRT9mWwaXDEEqxaTuHAHkyFTPqJos2kBcHPwsQsEK2x8JYbjzAP1rq6htM7Me6vrMmFuoQGM8JXhQ3s7sGddQGIBud2bOJaACVDCdyJ361lS6M9/gf7R78jm6K1bzYXDcAABGAUNJAPAmI3PPpXoftBhe0ekvqMGQ3NPdATEtgzPbuEjaSrMOMnD5VltW9K2Pee0qwGLG2toghScWMsDOOM+VdvR4XNJrdMi3HQKdRZPgDhrEt3jAmAO7a4CBJjhXow45ovvb8HnxsPJS033XU8j2hpcQjKxIxBJJQkO0ZABWJx2G5A6ceL12lAtWrguZ5ZkrHitsjQATO4KlWnbiRypWbVs2zuc81EZEhrZByATH3gwUyWA+XOqrCgo055jYAEY8w+XPhwisnIv1ejY2Uuhy4JOQxjArAWWneZPlHlO3sbtN7Fy3enMDZliAyMCLls9ZBIrn9n6cMXVnZCFOHAKWBEB5OwIyEid4+dWdmXWAe1LANBKyQGjdZHOJkedRlRd9pOyxp70WzlZuKLth/itPuu/UbqfL51yHSRXr9BZ9q0z6U73rOV7SdWXjesDzjIDqD0rytQrMJFKr9QnP1qmoQsiiKtxoitUQ2/Z/sv2i+ts7Ju91vhtru5n8PqK09q3/AGy+7hrdtRC21dgoFtdkVZ+W56Sa2Aey6Hpd1vqumXh98n6g/KuPZ0DOpcPaUAxDXFVuA3g8t6S9lHXDg5SpKyjT6Yu2KlZE7khRwBPE0DSnMJKTIE5DGTsJaY51sbsZ5MNaPhDn9qgAkkQCTvwn5SKj/Y1w4x3ZLTsLlvgvEzlA48PlXLxI8zv/ABMWvcfflv3Q9L2Xce9asBlLXGUAq4ZVk+9IMbCTHH1qz7RXLb6m4LKrbtm4Qg4KqbBZ6dTV3Z+lNlbl24qyqsqeO28vcGPugngCxnyrDpez7uouFLSZtGUSo2EAmWI5kUjK30PNj4Twnnl7K10fLTV7FGrsm2xUPbfbdrbEqQeUwJ8qttdnv45Npe7QXGV7iKWVlyUWxPjJBBhZ4itFzsHUKhd7RCTiWlTB+h+VSHYWpYC4unuFHY92QshtzAFbtHl8eFe+vja39TFqbbYo0HA/s0J4FkCm4B/mef8ANV962VUWAoN1rqki263FaUC21UoxVjLN8xMdauvdj3y62FsXDcRC7IqEuAzzLgfIoPrVJ7KvIAz2bqKGEO1t1WQdxkRE8fSoFiRaXtL135cf2Vaa53feBgytg9sAEg5NAKt8hDSPpVWicLcRmEAMpJHEQwJI+cA1A3evH58aO88qtHbLvfElfvFnZiCcmLGSZMknc8zvxq67fZmthWJK21QFnxxhYKhiQFXcj/zWfPyqSyeAnyBP8qUMqL77FbYt5SM88FdHQEoFLShInbhWc3SZJyk7EzMjbY+g9KZYjiI+hoz+QpSNRbQ01B8IJaFkqJkKeMgHbjxqsXDBG+/H57zvU8vkKeXyq0XM9hm7DkgnaADwIAEDhzincuA27Y2gG5PhAaWxiW4sIG08N+tK74XO5gQVM7gHxL/MVs0mpZ7lx2cs5tXBk/jJ/ZlRJadwOB4iBHCpRicnv5lb6vvBeLYl3CHJllvCRJVj7pIG8cayFxWi1rX7o2hcYWmZWZJ8BYQA+PWBx+VTF57Ny4Ecj30y28SNsQR8xFUylVpd7IVztEtaW0ccVaQe7QPzgFwMiNzz5+VZ7TDIbxuBPTer9QNrR8P/ACyDioBJDndiPeO43PSjUapnVFYgqmy+BAQIA3YCW4cyaFjpsuLLAaV2cMwRGeBHMHHIHyPi+6ajftnGcpxZQRHJlyBn1H0qLszK4AUgIpICgbIR4tv3oJknkTWX0PQuT8i/TXsmPuiFGwnlisiZ3MyfrXofsxr+41CXIBHBlJjJTsy/VSR9a8xaYnALiDOxxAMtA8TASR/Ko2NS2J33kHLfIRPD138hXbDnkadHKftKrN/aOhXT6q/ZuKFFt7tsDJmx2ItsHEZR4GmIPTesdlkW6huLmkgsuRXNQ0NBHukwfLatv2j1/f3luMgDd1aS4QS2bIgUOQeBxCjb4Z51nssmLK6q0rCHxTbbLKVAIBnxAzPGo1TaDM95FV9iWQswBmCwBG5A4GCKt1y21u5WzNstsMyzKpnFWYqpYgDiBFUva2MAbAn0En8BVi2FdBiAHJiI4zzJLbdNhUIdW4t/StZvwVGz2n2IMeKduI8W46Gr/tbo0yTVWRFnVA3ABwt3Z/bWj5NuPP5VydHcDJvEjbfnXd+zcXBc0F0gLeOenY8LWpXZfo3unzHWojZ5hlrDcWDFdW9aKsVYYspKsp4qymCD5EVXgKlGSmK6HYHZvtF9bZ2QS91vhtpu5nl0+tYDXolX2bRAcLus3PVdOp8I/wA3HyJ6V0SIjn9va/2i+1yIXZba/DbXZBHLr5k1zytTelWWUhjRjU6KgIAUVKigEGI4Ej6mnmep24bnbyooipRKRJdQ4Mh2B4TJmPOn7Q8Rk0dJ29KhRSkTJHkQKDp+AowHQegqcU4oUrwHQelatDrrlnI2Xa3kIbAlZHQxVMURSiSjGSpq0adV2neuItu5cd0UyqsSQDvuPU+tYTZFWxTilCMIxVRVFHs4o9nFX04qmi7Q6t7IYWyoyENkiOYExGYMcTwq292i74ZC3+zMqVtW1J/xFVGQ+RrLFMCs5Uc3hQbtpWdFu2mLFjZ0xkRB01iB8x4Nj/vyhb7SgIO507Yc2soWf/G0SxrFFMCmVGf42FyNC6sd4bhs2Txi2V/ZCREBBw6+dGo1YZGTuLCljOaowdYIMKcoA2jhwJqkCnFKRrwYWn9WR0745SqOCAIfIgRwIgjcDarLd0CItoOIaDc8asCCrDLhvypAUwKjij1Qxpxqq06L7AComLaqZBVg1yVgyIBYg/WrMrZYk2FgzsHuDc8/eqIFMUymv5Eqql/zH7GN9KxMz0/Cu8t3RZCdG5AWCBqrglus7x5VzwKkK2ptHny2PslLaMTfRro8QwU4gqysp8XUSCDHKr740+B7q1dS6GBRmvK9sAGYKYAkx86pAqQFXxHVDKjFotHBi5OEfuRlPL3toq/WAgm4AygPKnaQeJ4HYifwrSFrTp7Oavb+NZX/ABLvH1E1izSRp+0Nr2m0mtUDIkWtWo5XgPBdjkHUD6/Oa853ddr7K9oLbJS9/wAi8vc3/kJ8N0dCjeLyms3afZz6e69p4lDE8mHFWHyIIP1rT5hmP7P9me0X1RtkAL3W5LbTdt/nsPrVnbHaHf33uRC8EX4ba7Ivy238ya6JT2bRBeF3Vw79V06+6v8Amn0J6V5+40da6PRUZFRUBdHWn3o61zBKlS7wdRRmOooB0UshTmgCiiaKAKKKKAKKdFAFFFFAFOlToAp0qc0AxUhUJqU0A6dKac1CkhTFQmpCgJCpCoCpA0BMU6hNOaAmDUhVc0w1AWipA1VlTyoUuBqdu9iVYfukH0NZsqkGpQs0am0ou3FX3XC3B8spDAfVZ+tek7M7S0rWkXW2TduWx3aPBJNpd0BPUSR5AV5jT2Wu3baruxS4oHXu0LhfMhSB8yKut3tuVaVrYpl7Z13f3nuHYEwg+FF2QfLbfzJrFQBRFaIKlFSxoigIBB0qeI6D0oxqQWgIGwOg9KkLC/CPSrBQRSilR06/CKXsy9Ktp1KBV7KvT8TT9kXofU1cBUhVoUZ/ZF+fqafsa/xetaYoilIUZfYh1b1H5UexD4m/D8q1gURSkKRkGhHxN+H5VL2AfE34flWoCpAUoUjD7D/GfQUew/xn0FbYoipQpGIaI/H+Ao9jPx/9tbYpRShSO19nPsgmqsXLhu3FdGZQqqmJhAy8RPPrXkkUmN/wr6Z/wzvbahOhtv8AeDA//UetfPr9jB3T4HdPusR/Sq1ohSMwtN8X4frUhZb4v+39avmmDWRRSLLfEPu/rUhp2+Ifd/WrpqUUoUij2dvjH3f1pjTN8Y+7+taVSpgULlRmGjb4x939akNA/wDeD7n61rAq5BULlRzvYX+Mfc/Wn7Bc/vB9z9a6ig1c1oxJgUGVHGXs64f/AFF+5+taF7FvEbOp/wAn611LenJ4Dat9iyy7jfz/AK1GxkRxPs4Gs9oafvWkIe8aFjEMGQE/KTJ+Qrufaf7N3U1D9xaZ7b+MY8FLE5L6g/Qiub2SnfvevkgZthbnhggjbz2NfQuw+20FlVvXAHTwyf3gPdb028wa1GS2ZK5HxqKIpxTitUZFFSxoAp0AooAqUU4oCNKKsApkUBWBUwtMCpUKRimKdOqBRTApxToAFBp0gKFEKkKKBQgqdFKoUKQp06A9T/w7uxeur8VsH7rAf6q879qLAXWagf8AULf/ACAP/qrq/Ym5jq1/iR1/DL/TUPt5ZjWE/Hbtt+BT/RVfug83FSUVKKBWASAqQqIqdCjAqYFJFqwCgJW0NaUBFFkEVIyTWTQWkJroW7HAsAYFZUQ1v0qE/lWWyo36PSlx4UMdR/SuX9qnNqzivv3WFpeR8XvH02+orv6UEe6RtXB+0F0XO0dDaPBTmRyknb/8/wAa5p6mpbGixohatqi/ugD68zHnW9NXbjxoS3UAQah2xrdNauLbN5A7GCvHHpmRsn1rNr9RbtNi5QNE/wDMtjY8NmcGtrUzseOVVjccvy41FwJ2pUV6LOQsacUUVAFFFFUgUxRRQo4ooooApinRQBTooqgdOiioBU6VFABNAoooANFFFQpv+z93HVWD/wBQD78r/qrtf8SbUXbLfFbZfusD/rooq8GDyUUqVFYBICp0UUKTBqy2ZooqFNdpKsccKKKybOhpdMY35/Oux2Xpt9+FFFcZs3FHZs6NN96+V/brXodbNl57u2qZo3BpYnFh0yj1ooq4S3ZzxnoeeNQdZ3O52G55AQB6U6K7HnP/2Q==
.....sorry phones camera is not being recognized by pc for some reason.......anyway... got a K95 RGB for $80, and 16gigs DDr3 for $20


on a bad note ...... my 29" LG monitor did not survive after being hit by my wife's paper cutter  which fell off the top shelf.


On a better note....now i can buy a 34'' incher.......

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2015)

fredz77 said:


>





Outback Bronze said:


> Not bad for a beginner. Got bored so tried a little project....
> 
> Rigid (hard line acrylic) Water Cooling
> 
> ...




Both very nice not to much lighting, very very pleasing on the eye's without other colors interfering with others.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2015)

Testing out some hardware for my future gaming/folding rig


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 8, 2015)

20151108_161408 by wirp9, on Flickr
It has been a while since I posted here but this is my current system built around a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming GT with a 6700K. I still have a 4790K with my ASUS Z87-WS but the hardware junkie in me could not resist upgrading or is that more of a side-grade? I do need a new case though as the Cooler Master 690 II is showing its age. I'm too lazy to do any decent cable management on this old case so I need the inspiration of a new one would bring . I'm thinking of the NZXT H440, Phanteks Enthoo Pro or the NZXT S340. Suggestions and recommendations welcome.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Testing out some hardware for my future gaming/folding rig


Hope that card serves you well


----------



## Misaki (Nov 9, 2015)

I sold my PC, because Pentium G3258 was a total crap and I couldn't afford getting an i5 or i7. Now I need to buy a docking station


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 9, 2015)

Model M keyboard there?  I love mine!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 9, 2015)

Bit dusty but having my setup in the basement is great for temps!


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 9, 2015)

Misaki said:


> I sold my PC, because Pentium G3258 was a total crap and I couldn't afford getting an i5 or i7. Now I need to buy a docking station



Seeing this mouse with no carpet underneath is just hurting me  In the name of your mice's teflon feet I command you to buy a mousepad right meow!


----------



## Misaki (Nov 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Model M keyboard there?  I love mine!


It's a some old Acer 6312, but I got used to it 



lZKoce said:


> Seeing this mouse with no carpet underneath is just hurting me  In the name of your mice's teflon feet I command you to buy a mousepad right meow!


Okay! 10PLN is worth it


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 10, 2015)

@GreiverBlade You know, I hate being wrong, but I think I'm gonna have to admit that you're a lot smarter than I in picking the Alpha over something like I am doing. It truly is a travel-portable desktop.

At the end of the day, this thing is *heavy*. "Oh, but it has such a thick front aluminium panel that it must be like carrying around a lead weight." Alright then, I'll swap that D9L for a L9i and move the thing to a smaller and lighter SG05, and I can kiss goodbye to my 4790K in the process. Why? Because without severe undervolting and underclocking, and between it and the ST45SF-G fighting for air, there's no way a 4790K is going to stay under 80 degrees at 90%+ load, and definitely not with a high-end video card dumping heat into the case. Why not an AIO, then, if a L9i can't cut it? Because not everyone at CATSA, TSA and Border Force knows what a liquid cooler is (and has the patience to hear you out on what it is), and it probably isn't in the slightest bit smart in the face of tightening regulations regarding carry-on liquids. While we're on the topic of high-end video cards, all these open cooler designs just dump heat straight into the case. What about blowers, you ask? Blowers are air-starved no less than other coolers, pressed up against those side panels, and if you don't believe me, take temperatures with the case top on/off on the SG05 and SG08 and you'll soon see what I mean. It'll work, but it's going to howl like a banshee.

While we're on the topic of blowers, blowers also tend to be very long cards. What's the issue here? Well, if you have a really long card, sure it "fits" when you're comparing it to the case dimensions on paper, but you're going to be using a non-modular PSU in order to fit the card. What does this mean? This means that the end of the card likely butts up against the mass of cables coming out of the PSU. That's a problem. Furthermore, a long card might fit but if it has a backplate, you either have to ditch the backplate or tape up the PSU using electrical tape and hope that jamming the card in there doesn't bend the PCB of the card/short it.  So you manage to fit it all in. The case is horizontally oriented, so has the weight of the card caused severe sag in the PCIe slot area of the motherboard? Does it need a little round rubber pad in there to support the motherboard? And if you value your very expensive video card and most likely very expensive motherboard, you're going to want to remove that card and store it somewhere else for the trip, where it might be subject to horrid forces parallel to the motherboard. "Well just use an SG05". That case has its own limitations and drawbacks and in all likelihood your very long card won't even fit in the SG05. "Buy an NCase M1 then". In all likelihood, that thing is probably even heavier than the SG08 with its all-aluminium construction, it's not widely available, and it is ridiculously expensive. It's also so wide when placed on its side in the 1510 that I don't think pluck foam can even accommodate it. "Buy something like the SG08 but larger like the Cougar QBX". Good luck trying to fit that thing into a protective carry-on piece of luggage when the SG08 sits at the absolute maximum.

I don't even know how much longer I'm going to be able to take this rig on trips. Virtually every airline in the world has jumped to the new "standard", comprising the FAA standard carry-on and a ridiculous weight limit of between 5kg and 10kg. Are you joking me? What are we all nowadays, starved and unable to lift 15kg over our heads and into the overhead bin, over the course of 5 seconds? As some miserly airline counter staff would say, "you can't have such heavy items up there because it would cause serious injury if it fell down". By that reasoning, we wouldn't be able to fit anything in the overhead bin with the exception of purses and tiny backpacks because anything heavier could potentially break someone's neck or cause some other upper body serious injury. Tell that to BA and their 51lb (23kg) weight limit on *each* of your carry-on items. I'm guessing that one of those luggage items would flatten someone into a pancake?

I love my 1510 because it's tough, secure, reliable and works for many other purposes such as securing my photography equipment, but it requires way too much modification in order for me to feel reassured of my PC's safety. Why's that, you ask? With a D9L and video card dangling off the motherboard, even with the protection of the 1510's pluck foam, it's not pleasant to roll around on those wheels of the 1510. They're ball-bearing wheels but they feel as if they're made of rock. They offer no cushioning whatsoever, and the unholy loudness of these wheels on any uneven hard surface is a testament to this. Those vibrations are horribly bad for everything inside the PC, so I end up carrying the case by the large handle, and it sucks. It sucks to have to carry 28lb in one hand, through the airport (which probably involves over a kilometre or a couple of kilometres of walking from the check-in counter to the gate). The only options here are to find something like the RucPac (which is a ripoff and will never earn my money) or a B&W backpack system (which, through a bit of creative thinking, does hold a 1510 just fine) or find another similarly-sized suitcase. But with that kind of suitcase, you're sacrificing a ton of protection that the 1510 + foam affords. That foam is far more effective than layers of clothes; in the end, layers of clothes just compress to become hard as rock. And that's a lot of $$$ worth of PC that's going into a cheap suitcase.

I'm not sure why I decided on the i3-4160 and R7 265 originally. I should have just gone with an A10-7800 in an SG05, with a L9a to top it off. It would have been so much easier without the hassle of dealing with a video card. People (formerly me, in some ways) who believe in cramming every bit of power into a PC (with graphical requirements that GT3e cannot satisfy) that fits in an aircraft cabin should probably just look into building an all-powerful rig and keeping it in one place. Mistakes were made, and lessons were learned. I don't think I'm going to make these mistakes ever again.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 10, 2015)

@tabascosauz 

I am sorry that you have to go through all those so what is your view now on a  powerful carry on PC?

The thing I can think of about powerful portability is a desktop replacement like a sager laptop though it carry a hefty price tag. That although powerful defeats the purpose of a "portable" device.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2015)

In:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @tabascosauz
> 
> I am sorry that you have to go through all those so what is your view now on a  powerful carry on PC?
> 
> The thing I can think of about powerful portability is a desktop replacement like a sager laptop though it carry a hefty price tag. That although powerful defeats the purpose of a "portable" device.


well my Alpha is powerful enough to play all games i need to max settings



tabascosauz said:


> @GreiverBlade You know, I hate being wrong, but I think I'm gonna have to admit that you're a lot smarter than I in picking the Alpha over something like I am doing. It truly is a travel-portable desktop.
> 
> At the end of the day, this thing is *heavy*. "Oh, but it has such a thick front aluminium panel that it must be like carrying around a lead weight." Alright then, I'll swap that D9L for a L9i and move the thing to a smaller and lighter SG05, and I can kiss goodbye to my 4790K in the process. Why? Because without severe undervolting and underclocking, and between it and the ST45SF-G fighting for air, there's no way a 4790K is going to stay under 80 degrees at 90%+ load, and definitely not with a high-end video card dumping heat into the case. Why not an AIO, then, if a L9i can't cut it? Because not everyone at CATSA, TSA and Border Force knows what a liquid cooler is (and has the patience to hear you out on what it is), and it probably isn't in the slightest bit smart in the face of tightening regulations regarding carry-on liquids. While we're on the topic of high-end video cards, all these open cooler designs just dump heat straight into the case. What about blowers, you ask? Blowers are air-starved no less than other coolers, pressed up against those side panels, and if you don't believe me, take temperatures with the case top on/off on the SG05 and SG08 and you'll soon see what I mean. It'll work, but it's going to howl like a banshee.
> 
> ...


i was about to TL: DR but in the end i did read all of that post 

about the carry mode, well i put my Alpha in a netbook neoprene sleeve (it also fits the powercord and brick) so it take minimal place in my luggage and i can put other things with it (clothes, food, souvenir when i come back  )
in the end ... that Alpha was my best buy of the year when it come to : having a HTPC powerful enough to game with in my bedroom on my TV or for when i go on holidays (i even used it on the hotel TV while i waited to the day of departure )


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 10, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> In:



This cube cases are tempting me! In my area there is the Cooltek w2. I do prefer something smaller than what I currently have. But this cube cases looks nice. I after reading about a powerful desktop that is portable big sacrifices have to be made. Or the "definition" of portable need changing for me. Airline portable it might be a not a so viable solution. 

I on trips for me I would leave the heavy duty power at home.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> This cube cases are tempting me! In my area there is the Cooltek w2. I do prefer something smaller than what I currently have. But this cube cases looks nice. I after reading about a powerful desktop that is portable big sacrifices have to be made. Or the "definition" of portable need changing for me. Airline portable it might be a not a so viable solution.
> 
> I on trips for me I would leave the heavy duty power at home.


yep the Corsair AIR 540 is a awesome case, and i don't regret having one as my main rig case


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 10, 2015)

@MIRTAZAPINE @GreiverBlade At the end of the day I think the best option is have a home rig that can handle all the heavy lifting, but doesn't have to go anywhere. For travel, the best options are to settle for an Alpha, a more powerful NUC like the GT3e Brix Pros, or APU/5775C in an SG05. The good thing about the 5775C is that it's so efficient that it doesn't suffer from the same thermal limitations in a case like the SG05/SG13.

Come this summer and I probably will be settling into this strategy. Travelling means leaving all your fancy HDDs and video cards at home. Travel with a minimum setup of a light yet capable air cooler, SFX PSU, a capable APU or GT3e CPU, a large SSD and a compact case that still allows enough airflow as not to burn your components. All those builds that push the boundaries of size are great until you decide to take your rig with you. If something starts behaving erratically and needs troubleshooting, it's not fun to dig into the mess of cables just to find out what's wrong. Less is more.

If that video card is really necessary, it would be good to have a Nano or GTX 970 DC Mini. The retail box is rather large but you could easily line a smaller cardboard box with foam and put the card in there for transportation. That way you can have your compact PC, and still have a compact dGPU that travels separately but takes up little space, while being well-protected. Anything less than a compact GTX 950 shouldn't even be brought along, considering the capabilities of HD 6200.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2015)

well the Alpha use a GTX 750Ti  albeit labeled GT860m it's still a fully fledged 750Ti once overclocked, and i could also replace the i3-4130T by a i5-4690T or even a K (but it would not take advantage of it  so no point ) but the 4130T is way enough for anything (skyrim fully moded highres pack heavy ENB 1080p 55fps sometime a drop under 45 but rare, MMO's most of the time in the 60s, World of Warships all setting on high 60-55fps, yep way enough for me  )

it can be a bit loud sometime, but i tested it in Spain (where my parent live actually) with a average temp of 26-28°C in the livingroom (even in October  )

a GTX970 ... well even a mini ( you probably know that i "LOVE" the 970 /sarcasme) it cost a bit more than half the price of the alpha alone (and counting all that is include with it, i don't even consider that option)
indeed ... DELL/Alienware surprised me big time with the cheapest Alpha of the line ...

tho a broadwell 5775C would be yummy indeed ... if i needed a powerful iGPU (albeit totally feeble and anemic compared to a 860m )


on topic, my powerbox is complete now (read main rig) until i get a itchy urge to change something or well ... compulsive buying 
 

also yahoohooo my etailer stocked on Kryonaut (oh well i will keep it aside until i change something ... the Hydronaut is really good as it is )


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 10, 2015)

@GreiverBlade


Gosh your Alienware makes me so jealous! It powerful than the hunk of metal PC I use now. How much do you pay for that Alienware? I love 5775c too bad my motherboard cannot support that upgrade. The liquid cooling in that corsair air 540 is serious! Is it all steel case?

I only have my old shin etsu paste around. I trust shin etsu as even the most bad mount it would work. How many compulsive purchases you made!?

@tabascosauz

Even for a normal PC at home that would not be taken anywhere would have problems too. That is the risk of any home built we do. Having a powerful PC is fun when it works but a a huge headache when we run into problems. Nowadays I prefer simple PC and ones that can be maintained easily.

Have you considered external GPUs instead with your laptop if possible? You still have the graphical power around. Or perhaps for portable PC you can go with an itx 5775c and a pico Psu instead in a small case?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> 
> Gosh your Alienware makes me so jealous! It powerful than the hunk of metal PC I use now. How much do you pay for that Alienware?


well in Switzerland (where it tend to be a bit more expensive than msrp ) the lowest Alpha can be seen as low as 628.95chf (about the price i paid for it) which is coincidentally the value of my GTX 980 Poseidon Platinum alone, that i have in my main rig.
although it's a i3-4130T (2.9ghz 2 core + HT ) 4gb DDR 1600 C11 and a 500gb HDD win 8.1 and a Xbox 360 controller and receiver include (i was lucky enough to have some spare hardware aside to upgrade it right out of the box, 8gb 1600 C9 and a 500gb Samsung 850 Evo )

after the time i used it, well i have to say : under plain win 8.1 it's good enough but it really shine under the Alpha UI (which is a ALW skinned Kodi with some extra added ) since it does not load 8.1 completely and can launch most major platform like STEAM Origin Uplay (i use only steam in big picture ) i noticed some games run better under that mode, i am quite satisfied with it ... i thought i would never say that about Alienware .... (oh well at last they try to do better with the time passing .... not like some other "gaming" brand that only tend to go worse and worse in the same interval, that i will not name here  )

for Alpha post :
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1098#post-3340625
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1099#post-3344145
and
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1099#post-3345807


as for my AIR 540, well just check those post
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1067#post-3196660
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1067#post-3196662
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1072#post-3217470
for the latest build in go there :
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1100#post-3349078
before after little mod
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1100#post-3349208

tho i suspect you saw those post but just on surface  (no ... not Microsoft Surface Pro 3 ... just "surfaaaaace"  sorry for the joke)


PS: i could care less for the material used in a case  even if the AIR 540 is golden, plastic? no worries, tempered glass? at a non insane pricing ... why not, full alu/steel? well to me it's a freaking gimmick used by Lian Li or some other to up the price above the correct price, as long as the build quality is here, even plastic can look good .

i am technically a compulsive buyer only when it come to computer related topic ... tho the Kryonaut is not compulsive, its purely and simply the new best TIM around (if we exclude the liquid metal type ) and the Hydronaut is just slightly under the Gelid GC-Extreme which was the previous "king" of the category (AS5? belch ... i have a tube ... simply not worth it anymore  ) my etailer just happened to have only Hydronaut when i needed some new TIM
the funniest is: i decided to give a go at Thermal Grizzly new TIMs even before reading any reviews or news on it ... well ... my intuition didn't failed me 

PS2: i like Shin Etsu too but now it has been replaced (just as Arctic MX-4 got replaced, and i am Swiss ... that's kinda ... )


----------



## kciaccio1 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have built two servers and and a main computer for my cloffice--My office is the walk in closet of my bedroom...

I started with an Unraid server..Built in 2010




Then my workhorse computer in 2011








After 5 years of the Unraid build I decided to build a separate redundant Plex server machine to mirror my Unraid/Workhorse computer and give more bandwidth capabilities to friends who stream my movies..  










And all systems monitored with a 6 monitor set up...






Of course this generates a lot of heat so I am fortunate enough to have my closet wall the back wall of my garage and I put this A/C unit in my cloffice for cheap and  keeps in nice and cold while I play..






After 5 years it is pretty much perfect...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2015)

funny addition ... y'all know how much i "love" Razer ... well i did actually find something they did good, albeit overpriced if i didn't get it with a 50% discount: normally 29.90chf and i got it for 15chf 
i couldn't find a Roccat Apuri nor a Cooler Master Skorpion, so i my retailer did a "comercial move" on the last mouse bungee they had from Razer ... weighted base, sticky pads spring cable holder ... well Razer can do something good if it's made of plastic and a bit of metal and don't involve a laser/LED sensor or any mechanical switch (buttons ... thumbpad etc etc etc ) it has no USB port like the one from Roccat (which is a little more expensive due to that) and if somewhat pricier in full price than the CM one, but ... knowing Razer if it did have them ... they would fail within 1st month  well after a lil' test ... i have to say a mouse bungee is indeed something i never thought that would be so useful (mainly because i did use a G602 in the past )
  

also major change : win 7 64 to win 8.1 64 ... finally after so much dirty swap i did a clean install


----------



## Toothless (Nov 25, 2015)

Thinking of adding my 5th, smallest monitor for more space. To be honest this forum has grown onto me with how much I've learned and improved upon, starting from my Athlon X4 620 to my current specs rig. This forum is my online family to me.


UPDATE: Got my new cables so I added my 5th monitor, where the top two are being driven off of the HD Graphics on my 4790k and the bottom three on my 780. I need help.

BUT LOOK AT THAT SCREEN SPACE. IT'S SO *BEAUTIFUL. *


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 2, 2015)

Got some new memory. 2 Kits of this when it was $41 last week: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...87&cm_re=G._Skill_DDR3-_-20-231-587-_-Product

I will post a picture of it in my rig this weekend.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Thinking of adding my 5th, smallest monitor for more space. To be honest this forum has grown onto me with how much I've learned and improved upon, starting from my Athlon X4 620 to my current specs rig. This forum is my online family to me.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Got my new cables so I added my 5th monitor, where the top two are being driven off of the HD Graphics on my 4790k and the bottom three on my 780. I need help.
> ...




i told you....... you need more eyes now !


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2015)

wow ... amazing rigs every day !


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2015)

I am surprised that overclocked G3258 dualcore actually performs very well, and it's great that even these cheap H81 mobos can overclock decently. My Carbide 88R haven't arrived yet, so I built my rig to this old Fujitsu case as an temporary solution. 

BF4 64p multiplayer still not tested with this 

edit: Temps after gaming (not BF4 ), doesnt look bad at all!


----------



## ASOT (Dec 4, 2015)

@ARMADA PC ))


----------



## peche (Dec 4, 2015)

ASOT said:


> @ARMADA PC ))


that's your case isnt it"?


----------



## ASOT (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes peche


----------



## peche (Dec 4, 2015)

ASOT said:


> Yes peche


nice rig lad


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2015)

Heres my rig with the new ram. Kind of a shitty picture, took it with my phone. Forgot to take one last night when I had the side panels off and was cleaning out the dust.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 5, 2015)

U need RGB LED now ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2015)

ASOT said:


> U need RGB LED now ...



Only lighting id consider is this. http://www.performance-pcs.com/nzxt-sleeved-led-cable-kit-2m-white.html


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 5, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Only lighting id consider is this. http://www.performance-pcs.com/nzxt-sleeved-led-cable-kit-2m-white.html


Only interior lights i would consider is something soldiered on to the motherboard, and then its ONLY ok since my mobo lives in a box without windows (you could cal it a prison).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 5, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> Only interior lights i would consider is something soldiered on to the motherboard, and then its ONLY ok since my mobo lives in a box without windows (you could cal it a prison).


Yeah I'm not into lighting all that much anymore. Just thinking about something to light it up so I can see inside since it is so dark as it is.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 5, 2015)

Not good ..take this,remote control

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811980001

or 

http://www.amazon.in/DEEPCOOL-RGB-COLOR-LED-COMPUTER/dp/B00N2QYP50


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2015)

Well evidently you do finish stuff.. Nice looking PC


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2015)

t_ski said:


>



TJ07 master race!

Also, why aren't your lower four fans spinning?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> TJ07 master race!
> 
> Also, why aren't your lower four fans spinning?



Rear ones aren't either. Maybe the shutter speed on the camera he used is fast enough to make it seem like aren't spinning but they are.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Rear ones aren't either. Maybe the shutter speed on the camera he used is fast enough to make it seem like aren't spinning but they are.



Thats what I was thinking too


----------



## Brusfantomet (Dec 7, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Thats what I was thinking too


I think he have turned them off with the fan controller.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2015)

RCoon said:


> TJ07 master race!
> 
> Also, why aren't your lower four fans spinning?





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Rear ones aren't either. Maybe the shutter speed on the camera he used is fast enough to make it seem like aren't spinning but they are.



^This



Jetster said:


> Well evidently you do finish stuff.. Nice looking PC



The blue LEDs don't match the white ones, so no, not finished due to CDO*



Spoiler



CDO is just like OCD, but the letters are in the right order, as they are supposed to be


----------



## Jetster (Dec 9, 2015)

Weird. I just got this and 10 min after I hooked it up. Poof! the power goes out. Winds and rain knocked down a tree down the street. Ive never had a power back up so i have to say this is pretty cool. I not only was able to continue my work but I plugged in a small TV and watched the news. love this thing


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 9, 2015)

Guess I could post mine. Pic with all 3 Titans installed, then a pic after taking one to work and tossing hybrid coolers on the remaining 2.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Used to another forum, guess I could post the battle station too. Btw ^^^ sig had me like 0_0


----------



## peche (Dec 10, 2015)

wow epic hardware


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 10, 2015)

Im gonna full custom watercooling it SOON !!

You guys suggest to post the finish setup or to do a build log thread ?

Sorry im so sorry for the bad handyphone pics.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> Im gonna full custom watercooling it SOON !!
> 
> You guys suggest to post the finish setup or to do a build log thread ?
> 
> Sorry im so sorry for the bad handyphone pics.


You plan to put full custom in that? Good luck. Post here of final build and do a build log?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2015)

Thread cleansed of off topic nonsense.  Please stay on topic.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 10, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> You plan to put full custom in that? Good luck. Post here of final build and do a build log?




The project is already done, im waiting to get the pump and radiators, you will see.

I will post here the final build is more easy.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Used to another forum, guess I could post the battle station too. Btw ^^^ sig had me like 0_0



Where did you get the big Nvidia banner?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 10, 2015)

Animalpak said:


> The project is already done, im waiting to get the pump and radiators, you will see.
> 
> I will post here the final build is more easy.


Sorry, I was under the impression you haven't started yet.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Where did you get the big Nvidia banner?


Got it off Ebay. Was informed somebody was selling banners that didn't make the cut by a friend in the know.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 17, 2015)

Got another gtx 670 and a nice new cpu cooler.


----------



## peche (Dec 17, 2015)

flash light screwed your pic lad.... cables seems to be pretty well!

Regards,


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2015)

Core i3 3240
Intel 320 80GB
Biostar H61G board
Enermax 500W PSU
EVGA GTX460 EE
1x8GB DDR3
Antec NSK3480

The SSD was installed last week and the i3 last night.  Not the flashiest setup, but it does pretty well.  Small, nearly silent, and decent on my 1600P LCD.  Looking for an R9 290 or 290X sometime soon; 1GB just isn't enough for this many pixels


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 21, 2015)

Back in the air travel game! Lil' desktop is going home to reunite with his mATX brethren.
So far so good. Rig has changed in terms of components, but old parts are still around and unscathed from last time. The fat one is no more! Rig went on a little diet and is now just 22 pounds.






This one is for @MIRTAZAPINE, since I have a hard time describing the setup with words. This is how it's packed. Wheels are on the left (front bezel of SG05 faces down when rolling), t-shirt underneath to cushion and fill in the height gap, mains lead and in this case a bunch of E-loops on the right.






Last of the potato pictures, I promise. Will be home and reunited with my camera in less than 12 hours.


----------



## peche (Dec 21, 2015)

nice carrying case lad.... if were mine, decales were everywhere...!


----------



## PHaS3 (Dec 21, 2015)

My H100 gave up (finally). The pump still pumps but doesn't report anything to the board, and the block doesn't spin the fans anymore. Replaced it with an H105. I had some issues getting it to fit in my Define R4, but discovered if I removed the RAM, installed the rad, then replaced the RAM, it all fit 



 

 

 

 
I was bleak when I saw this TIM out the box (lucky I prefer my own MX4  ): 

 



Apologies for the cable management mess. I was too hot and hung over to fiddle any more once I got the cooler in. It'll be fixed up later


----------



## peche (Dec 21, 2015)

PHaS3 said:


> My H100 gave up (finally). The pump still pumps but doesn't report anything to the board, and the block doesn't spin the fans anymore. Replaced it with an H105. I had some issues getting it to fit in my Define R4, but discovered if I removed the RAM, installed the rad, then replaced the RAM, it all fit


thats why i have a thick 120mm rad... my old case was a pain in the ass for having 240mm rads, i love how they look... im glad you could make it!



PHaS3 said:


> I was bleak when I saw this TIM out the box (lucky I prefer my own MX4  ):


knowledge is strong with you ! replacing the paste on those units = epic win !
using arctic mx4 = ultimate win ...



PHaS3 said:


> Apologies for the cable management mess. I was too hot and hung over to fiddle any more once I got the cooler in. It'll be fixed up later


later= somewhere else in the future where al the magic, mistic, imposible and maybe all the things we just wont do are scheduled for happening ... !



regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just finished stealth mounting my platter drive to the side of the 5.25" bay of my 750D. In the near future I plan to move the lower rad to the front. get a taller reservoir, cut the bottom part of the 5.25" bay out, and have a short line going from the front rad to the top 360 radiator. And then create a lower divder to run all the way along the bottom to cover up the PSU. Hoping to god the double sided 3M tape holds the hard drive. Oh and I changed the routing of the GPU power cables a little bit to now stick out like a sore thumb like before.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2015)

RMA has returned 12/4 to 12/21 turn around time


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just finished stealth mounting my platter drive to the side of the 5.25" bay of my 750D. In the near future I plan to move the lower rad to the front. get a taller reservoir, cut the bottom part of the 5.25" bay out, and have a short line going from the front rad to the top 360 radiator. And then create a lower divder to run all the way along the bottom to cover up the PSU. Hoping to god the double sided 3M tape holds the hard drive. Oh and I changed the routing of the GPU power cables a little bit to now stick out like a sore thumb like before.



I wish most girls shaved as clean as that looks, young shaver!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2015)

That hard drive is going to heat up that tape then it may fall. But that tape is pretty secure. Its a pain to get off later. Ive done a few SSDs and it can be tough


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That hard drive is going to heat up that tape then it may fall. But that tape is pretty secure. Its a pain to get off later. Ive done a few SSDs and it can be tough


I think it should be okay. My drive doesn't get any hotter really than my ssds. And I got the idea from a couple other builds over at OCN. And it seems to be work fine to them. Maybe having the drive still in one of the sleds helps.

I'll definitely keep an eye on it though. If it does fall ill change the tape to an outdoors doubled sided tape that is weather and temperature resistant, and holds up to 5lbs. And also use few tiny zip ties to zip tie it to the bay.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 23, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Back in the air travel game! Lil' desktop is going home to reunite with his mATX brethren.
> So far so good. Rig has changed in terms of components, but old parts are still around and unscathed from last time. The fat one is no more! Rig went on a little diet and is now just 22 pounds.
> 
> 
> ...




The picture don't look potato to me. Excellent like french fries, process and cooked.  This new silverstone is so cute in that bag! Tiny little there. Where the huge one went too? You sold it? I have a very soft spot for mini pcs. You are tempting me alot! Hopefully with time I can build one as small as possible! I am still keeping watch for Sentry Pc case which is console size and shape. Plus the dan a4 case. Their still raising funds from their designers. Or maybe I'll build my own case with boxes around from ikea.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> The picture don't look potato to me. Excellent like french fries, process and cooked.  This new silverstone is so cute in that bag! Tiny little there. Where the huge one went too? You sold it? I have a very soft spot for mini pcs. You are tempting me alot! Hopefully with time I can build one as small as possible! I am still keeping watch for Sentry Pc case which is console size and shape. Plus the dan a4 case. Their still raising funds from their designers. Or maybe I'll build my own case with boxes around from ikea.


"off track"
i concurs, except for one thing French fries are not French, they are Belgian (OCD about the French in the fries denomination ... it should be potatoes fries or Belgian fries, then they would be excellent) i still fail to see why it's called "french" fries since so long ... 

"on track"
oh well 2.6ghz P4 build is ... no good (thanks to that cheap MSI mATX mobo ...) i really need to find some DDR2 for the XFX 650i Ultra (PCIe) or try to revive the DFI NF4 U (PCIe) or use the MSI K8N Neo2 (agp) instead, just doing another retrorig (P4 build would be enough for oldies that only run on win Xp tho C2D and Athlon 64 build would even be a bit overkill  even for PS2 emulation and some old games)

uh my Wiko only take blurry pics .... i need to check what's wrong, yes it's a old beige pc case and yes i need to do the dust it a bit (only a bit? )


----------



## t_ski (Dec 23, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> The picture don't look potato to me. Excellent like french fries, process and cooked.  This new silverstone is so cute in that bag! Tiny little there. Where the huge one went too? You sold it? I have a very soft spot for mini pcs. You are tempting me alot! Hopefully with time I can build one as small as possible! I am still keeping watch for Sentry Pc case which is console size and shape. Plus the dan a4 case. Their still raising funds from their designers. Or maybe I'll build my own case with boxes around from ikea.


I believe the "potato" pic reference is to using his phone for a camera instead of a dedicated camera


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 23, 2015)

I also modded the case to fit the HDD in the place of ODD cage. Took 4 motherboard spacers, screws, nuts and a drill... a bit foam for sound dampening in the mouth of ODD's. It looks as it should be there from the start.


----------



## F-Zero (Dec 23, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> I also modded the case to fit the HDD in the place of ODD cage. Took 4 motherboard spacers, screws, nuts and a drill... a bit foam for sound dampening in the mouth of ODD's. It looks as it should be there from the start.
> 
> Looks great man ! Very nice !


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 27, 2015)

How my rig currently sits (until I get the desk area reorganized)


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 27, 2015)

Took the drive cage cover off for easier access to my card rads. It doesn't look as good but when I'm swapping stuff it makes it super easy, plus the side panel covers it up mostly.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> How my rig currently sits (until I get the desk area reorganized)



That's one hell of a beautiful M8. I was looking to get a X2M this Christmas, but sadly there's no end to the CAD's decline.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

I was looking at snagging an X2M myself to make a mobile folder/gaming monster, but I've put that on hold since I have a CoolerMaster Elite 130 lying around and a 4790k that's been collecting dust since I tore down the build it was in.:

My modded Corsair Vengeance C70 (modded to a reverse ATX case and painted)


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 28, 2015)

Did you do the twist of the hose on purpose?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes that was very purposeful, Still held around 65c on full F@H load on the CPU @ 4.7 1.258vcore (4790k)


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> I was looking at snagging an X2M myself to make a mobile folder/gaming monster, but I've put that on hold since I have a CoolerMaster Elite 130 lying around and a 4790k that's been collecting dust since I tore down the build it was in.:
> 
> My modded Corsair Vengeance C70 (modded to a reverse ATX case and painted)​


nice paint job lad!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks, I used Montana Spray Paints to do it, some of the best rattle can paints I've ever used (Acrylic based).


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

i always wanted to paint my case in a sick color scheme ... but i gotta recognize that i do suck on paint ... my skill aren't better than a  potato with a pressure paint pistol on a wall...

Regards.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol takes time and practice, I've never had a chance to use a spray gun yet but a rattle can is comfortable to me


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Lol takes time and practice, I've never had a chance to use a spray gun yet but a rattle can is comfortable to me


also with cans i suck too....


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jan 1, 2016)

Skylake in NZXT S340



DSC_2360 by wirp9, on Flickr

Loving the NZXT S340 as it makes for an easy wiring job. No optical drive bays, no problem.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 1, 2016)

external radiator is a must.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2016)

Animalpak said:


> external radiator is a must.


Love the little rig.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you !

Temporary i let it like this.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 4, 2016)

It is dead Jim. Today I try booting up my PC and it suddenly shut down by itself. There is no blue screen, it just turned off. Thought it was the power supply but its not. Sigh..I am too tired with this already. I am throwing in the towel for PC diy now. This is the 3rd or 4th time this machine have a problem. I need something that just work without the hassle. This biostar is a fallen star. I am gonna rma the cpu, motherboard and ram. I don't care if some seems to work ok. I had enough. That would the last time in a long while I would be doing this. It costing me too much time and money for this. After I got everything back from the rma hopefully things working. I am gonna back up everything finish up my downloads and works in the pc and sell it all off. This PC is large and take a lot of space. All this stress is also not good for my heart which I should keep low already.



I would be going for pre-built pc like an NUC or any console size pc now. I still wonder which to get. Maybe I would get a tablet. I just don't know. I don't much money to spend on a PC. Just need something small, portable and hassle free.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2016)

my current case HP dx6120 MT

after some cleaning, after cut some and after cut myself several times and personally i like the steel. pretty solid


----------



## EdInk (Jan 4, 2016)

LiqC-Luxe


----------



## peche (Jan 4, 2016)

beautiful rigs!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy new year to all and I hope the holidays have been cheery. I've been waiting a long time for this because my most important lifeline also happens to be the one rig that I have never documented in pictures. Until now. @GreiverBlade this is what I was talking about in praising the SG05's suitability over the SG08's unwieldiness; @MIRTAZAPINE sorry to hear that your PC seems to be at the end of the road. I promised that I would have photos so here they are, and some motivation for you to build ITX! 






I finally get to shoot in the front yard. Granted, I've been away from the cam for three months and forgot to put the 50mm 1.8 on, but the 18-200 VR2will have to do. The SG05 is really a dream for travellers.









The GTX 750 Ti is an excellent choice. For most of the performance of my previous R7 265, I get to throw out an entire chain of PCIe connectors, which is a godsend for management in this enclosure, as well as reduced heat and power consumption leading to a quieter system. The ST45SF-G does not like to be pushed, and this is a perfect solution. The trusty old 4790K and 16GB Fury kit handle the rest of the system's duties. You also may notice that I neglected to use the provided 2.5" bays. This is because in this configuration, the SSDs stay cool (~30°C) and the data/power cables form an archway over the 120mm fan; the fan can provide a clear flow of cool air to the components and the SSDs don't get hot. Win-win. And yes, SSDs only. HDDs bumping around is just asking for trouble.






I take it that many of you will not have seen this cooler before. It's the L9x65, a new evolution of the classic L9i that is the workhorse of many a compact mITX PC. It's beefier, with more height, more dissipation surface area, more heatpipes, and falls in line with all its bigger Noctua brothers by using the SecuFirm 2 mount (this mount was the D9L's, it's the exact same). It cannot handle the 4790K at 4.4GHz 1.21V, so I dial it back to 3.5GHz and it never peaks beyond 70°C in OCCT. I retired the D9L for another day, because it's a good cooler but not the one I need right now.

 

EDIT: don't know why pincushion distortion is so bad today. Usually the 18-200 VR2 does better than the nifty fifty in this regard. The front bezel is attached just fine, the lens doesn't feel like working properly today.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 6, 2016)

Rig is back at the desk, no more gaming bucket for me, lol


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice "junior" on the wall 

Does it work?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is my *HTPC*. I've had this type of setup for ages.

I found a* R9 Fury X* locally for less than half the retail price so I couldn't resist. I think it has the new pump in it so its not that bad but it is still a little noisy for me.

So what did I do? Modded it of course. But only with foam (to quieten) and took off the back bracket that you bolt it to the chassis to.

Why did I take the back bracket off you say? Well the short answer is that the pump gives off a lot of vibrations and was vibrating the whole case. This was causing me headaches.

In Figure (1) I have highlighted what I've done. First, I did place foam in between the back bracket and chassis to deaden the vibrations but this wasn't as good as *removing it all together*. You can see marked number 2.

Mark 1 is where I have placed the foam in between the front face plate and the pump. The pump is straight underneath the face plate. You can see a slight bulge. This reduced the noise a lot buy dampening the pumps vibrations.

Figure (1)




Figure (2 & 3) is the where I have removed the back bracket from the card. You can see where it *does not touch the case*. This reduced sound by a fair margin! I'm lucky the card stays upright like this as in a normal tower it might not be possible.

Figure (2)





Figure (3)





Now for some general photos:

















And my fully sik wireless mouse. The front headlights do turn on when you move the mouse but I've turned them off to save battery. Its an XY GT 1971, 351 Cleveland-Aussie Muscle.




System Specs:

i5 4690k
Z87X-OC
Corsair 8GB 2400 DDR3
Corsair RM650i
San Disk 240GB SSD
2TB WD Green
Auzentech 7.1
LG 60" 1920x1080
Sony 5.1 with Big Bad Sub.
DVD Rom (just in case)
*I have the stereo and sound card linked via optical cable spitting out 5.1 DTS. Although I mainly just use the TV speakers as the wife doesn't like the subby!

I have reduced the speed of the Fury x to about 720mhz. This only produces max about 180w for entire system and every thing is working flawlessly @ 60fps. I was surprised at the power output once I de-clocked.

This is why I have decided to keep it and mod the noise to an acceptable level I've been happy with


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2016)

excellent hardware, its a shame that the cables are wherever you look ....


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 7, 2016)

peche said:


> excellent hardware, its a shame that the cables are wherever you look ....



Yeah mate I've tried my best. The case isn't no type of new one where its easy to hide the cables behind the motherboard etc.

There is literally nowhere to stash the cables. There is a lot going on in there, even the motherboard has two usb3's that I've plugged in for my 4 front panel usb3's

That's one of the main reasons i bought the case. It supports 4 fp usb3's.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah mate I've tried my best. The case isn't no type of new one where its easy to hide the cables behind the motherboard etc.
> 
> There is literally nowhere to stash the cables. There is a lot going on in there, even the motherboard has two usb3's that I've plugged in for my 4 front panel usb3's
> 
> That's one of the main reasons i bought the case. It supports 4 fp usb3's.



It is fully modular, why don't you order custom cables?


----------



## peche (Jan 7, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is fully modular, why don't you order custom cables?


this is a real good option


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 8, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> It is fully modular, why don't you order custom cables?



I think the stock cables that come supplied are not all that bad. They kinda match the cables from the Fury X. Not sure you can see em. Am I still going to be able to hide custom cables?

Anyways I'm not sure I like those custom cables. But yeah I can have a look see at it. Any suggestions?

Also there's no window on it so who's going to see it tucked inside my cabinet the way it is??

Thanks pal.


----------



## EdInk (Jan 8, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> I have reduced the speed of the Fury x to about 720mhz. This only produces max about 180w for entire system



Do you use that with Frame Rate Target Control on...seeing as you only have a 60hz monitor? Let me know if the power saving increases.. I'm looking at purchasing one.. i know i know polaris/pascal coming soon...but I can't wait..this money is burning a hole through my pockets....lol


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 8, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> IAny suggestions?



I usually order from these guys, very good quality sleeving, they are also on flea bay. You can mail them and give your drawing with specific cable lengths and schematics, they are all actually very responsive who do cable sleeving. For example I always add one Sata power lane for back side 2xSSD's coming from ATX connector route, so I can omit need for them in the modular block connection thus getting even more space, less wires.

You have to thought out how to route out the PCIE power, so it is unseen and not in the middle covering the whole beauty. The gain from that is perfect airflow and easy device management. So Far from the pictures i see that the cables are just way to long for you, ain't it?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

I hate the flat PSU cable that come with Seasonic and Corsair. They don't work well in small tight cases and put to much pressure on the connections






I order these to replace the flat ones. Much better


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 8, 2016)

EdInk said:


> Do you use that with Frame Rate Target Control on...seeing as you only have a 60hz monitor? Let me know if the power saving increases.. I'm looking at purchasing one.. i know i know polaris/pascal coming soon...but I can't wait..this money is burning a hole through my pockets....lol



Hey buddy, nah I don't use frame rate control. TBH matey, just wait for the new cards. I stole this one very cheaply. I'm pretty sure I would not want to pay full price for one of these Fury X's. I think the pump has not been engineer too well or not well enough for me. I had to modify it to get it to an acceptable level I could tolerate.



Ferrum Master said:


> You have to thought out how to route out the PCIE power, so it is unseen and not in the middle covering the whole beauty



Yeah tell me about it. Im still scratching my head. Thanks for the link mate. Its getting late here bud so ill check it out tomorrow.



Jetster said:


> I hate the flat PSU cable that come with Seasonic and Corsair. They don't work well in small tight cases and put to much pressure on the connections



Yeah its silly because the PCI-E cable's are just the normal black sleeved one's then they put those in for sata and molex power??


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 10, 2016)

Wendys Nightmare


 

2ThugXeon


 

Blue Bubbles


 

Winebox


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 11, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Nice "junior" on the wall
> 
> Does it work?




Actually it does, I have a Launch SNES I want to mount next to it too (it's mounted in a way that didn't damage the unit as well)


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 11, 2016)

testing out the note 5's camera. looks much better than the S5 i had.
also removing window tint from plexi is a pain in the ass


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 11, 2016)

Got a new case recently:










And a slight illumination:


----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Got a new case recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty simple, but beautiful lad!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah nice, just clean out those fingerprints, otherwise they will etch in.


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jan 11, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


>


clean !
pretty pretty nice!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 11, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yeah nice, just clean out those fingerprints, otherwise they will etch in.


That is the next thing on my to-do list. 

Though I bought the Macho from my friend who had already fingerprints over the heatsink.


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> That is the next thing on my to-do list.
> 
> Though I bought the Macho from my friend who had already fingerprints over the heatsink.


its a shame how fingerprints could etch coolers, mostly after heavy use, some times it could be cleaned without leaving that horrible etch.... but sometimes may be late! so hurry!

what will you use for cleaning the acrylic window ? mine is kinda spotted too ...

Regards,


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 12, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


>


How are you finding the screen? I'm thinking of getting one of those Philips 40" 4K displays myself.


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 12, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> How are you finding the screen? I'm thinking of getting one of those Philips 40" 4K displays myself.



Excellent, great all rounder for gaming and general use. Takes a few days to get used to the size but, it allowed me to get rid of my 3 ancient 22" Dell monitors.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks to rtwjunkie I'm trying some gaming on my HTPC.  

Its a little tight






Might have to do some modding on the lid


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

I can look right at that @Jetster and see ya need to blow that cpu cooler out.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I can look right at that @Jetster and see ya need to blow that cpu cooler out.



That's allot of heatsink for an i3. It never gets over 42c but Ill get on it 

I have allot of humidity here so it sticks. you can't just blow it out. I have to take it apart and wash it.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I can look right at that @Jetster and see ya need to blow that cpu cooler out.


he used to have two cats.  that's what's left of the first one when it fell off the tv stand into the case...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Thanks to rtwjunkie I'm trying some gaming on my HTPC.
> 
> Its a little tight
> 
> ...




Nice, you got the stands filled too ?.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2016)

SouthOfHere said:


>


nice but you put that speakers on the corner? im afraid you can drop them accidentally


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 16, 2016)

I am looking forward to when our house renovations are finished, i need space to spread my stuff around.

I like my "Kitchen Cave"............my Wife isnt quite so fond of it so i make her stay in her half of the kitchen.


----------



## Jonathan Lawrence (Jan 16, 2016)

This is my PC


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 16, 2016)

hmm.. working on the case tomorrow..


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2016)

There's my screwdriver I lost


----------



## R00kie (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep. 

Jumped on X99 bandwagon, feels no different from a 4770k that I had, although a lot colder 

The motherboard is huge, barely fits into a case though. Anyone know a good looking case with a window in white with E-ATX support?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> The motherboard is huge, barely fits into a case though. Anyone know a good looking case with a window in white with E-ATX support?


Ask Sneekypeet, I'm sure he has the perfect answer for ya.

Clocked up the chip yet? Ya should post in the Haswell-E clubhouse....


----------



## SouthOfHere (Jan 17, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> nice but you put that speakers on the corner? im afraid you can drop them accidentally



The one on the right falls off all the time. 

Still working.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 17, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Clocked up the chip yet? Ya should post in the Haswell-E clubhouse....



It's at 4.4 at the moment, should post some screenies when I find the thread


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2016)

Almost all cases will fit that motherboard that are full towers. The issue is losing cable management options. Hell I even fit the x99 Asus extreme in a mid tower. Just depends on what you want to do. The biggest thing to cause an issue is when the motherboard tray has an inset rather than being flat across it.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 17, 2016)

Just acquired a 960 to fold alongside my 970 and 5930k:


----------



## R00kie (Jan 17, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Almost all cases will fit that motherboard that are full towers. The issue is losing cable management options. Hell I even fit the x99 Asus extreme in a mid tower. Just depends on what you want to do. The biggest thing to cause an issue is when the motherboard tray has an inset rather than being flat across it.



I was looking at something that would look ballin', have an all white exterior, support custom water cooling and have space for a couple of double or triple rads.

Yeah, I know, its very specific 

Edit: and yeah, support for E-ATX, of course


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 17, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I was looking at something that would look ballin', have an all white exterior, support custom water cooling and have space for a couple of double or triple rads.
> 
> Yeah, I know, its very specific
> 
> Edit: and yeah, support for E-ATX, of course


http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Pro.html
http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Luxe.html


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 18, 2016)

My other half left me unsupervised for too long today:





now I'm doing the rest of the external panels 

Another panel down:


----------



## Toothless (Jan 18, 2016)

Tiny bit of dust left but it looks so much better.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2016)

peche said:


> what will you use for cleaning the acrylic window ? mine is kinda spotted too ...


Just a microfiber cloth like cleaning eyeglasses etc. 

Well, got rid of the Macho, and now I'm just waiting for my GFX card (an used XFX R9 290 which I bought yesterday) to arrive, looks pretty empty without a discrete GPU


----------



## nictgsf (Jan 19, 2016)

Just moved into a new place and created a decent setup. All screens wall mounted. Hid most of the cabling but need to drill some more holes to hide the others.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2016)

Finally my R9 290 arrived, and damn it was a pain in the ass for attaching those stupid VRM heatsinks with that thermal glue, since my Accelero Hybrid III is just "generic" version, so it does have just those gluable heatsinks instead of a card-specified heatsink. The next component to be upgraded will be the PSU, since 430W is kinda not enough for R9 290 and other crap, and these DIY adapters are just ugly, and I want a modular PSU because I hate untidy cables.



Spoiler


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 20, 2016)

Colour the cables and connectors with one of these





nice setup BTW.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks, at least those baby-blue SATA cables would look better when they're black. The PSU is going to anyway be replaced, since it keeps a not-so-nice noise under heavy load, and R9 290 is a damn hungry card..


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 22, 2016)

too windy to paint today but i did make some serious progress on sanding and getting ready to paint, maybe tomorrow will be calm enough to lay down some primer and a base coat of color.










more to come soon...


----------



## Spektre (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi everybody. New here. Thought I'd introduce myself with my build. Should be able to see my specs in my profile. The only mods made here is the piece of tape over the infernal power light that blinks during sleep mode, driving me crazy at night.


----------



## Ascalaphus (Jan 22, 2016)

My main rig:










the bottom pic:  My main rig at the top that I use for rendering/youtube vids in the corsair 760D case. My older rig with the i7-4790k and fury X at the bottom in the Haf 912.





...and some boxes from older/new builds


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome!! Cannot believe this thread is still alive and well!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

well one more panel to paint, just waiting on some good weather (been raining off and on the past few days)


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 22, 2016)

Spektre said:


> Hi everybody. New here. Thought I'd introduce myself with my build. Should be able to see my specs in my profile. The only mods made here is the piece of tape over the infernal power light that blinks during sleep mode, driving me crazy at night.



welcome to TPU!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 22, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> My other half left me unsupervised for too long today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice case btw you need to clean your room, and that shoes duh..


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jan 22, 2016)

My current system (see system specs). More than 4 years old and still going strong. I got lucky recently and managed to get a second Asus GTX970 Strix for free, so now I have an SLI system for the first time in my life. After spending the last few weeks studying for exams I finally got to put it to the test. Far Cry 4 runs with everything maxed at an (almost) steady 60 fps @ 1.920 x 1.200. I like it


----------



## Kanan (Jan 22, 2016)

Warrgarbl said:


> My current system (see system specs). More than 4 years old and still going strong. I got lucky recently and managed to get a second Asus GTX970 Strix for free, so now I have an SLI system for the first time in my life. After spending the last few weeks studying for exams I finally got to put it to the test. Far Cry 4 runs with everything maxed at an (almost) steady 60 fps @ 1.920 x 1.200. I like it


Nice rig, but wow, what a gigantic waste that is. You should get yourself a 1440p/144hz monitor and really use the new GPU power you gained. ^^


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jan 22, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Nice rig, but wow, what a gigantic waste that is. You should get yourself a 1440p/144hz monitor and really use the new GPU power you gained. ^^


I see your point, but I value color accuracy over response times / fps. That, and having a lower resolution helps with using massive AA - something I really like.

Hey, normally I'd only have a single GTX970 anyway, but a gift horse and all that


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2016)

Very nice Warrgarbl


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 22, 2016)

> Hi everybody. New here. Thought I'd introduce myself with my build. Should be able to see my specs in my profile. The only mods made here is the piece of tape over the infernal power light that blinks during sleep mode, driving me crazy at night.


Hi and welcome to Techpowerup.
That's areal nice system you got there. Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Siskods9 (Jan 22, 2016)

My current build - Caselabs M8, i7 5960X, ASUS Rampage V Extreme, Nvidia GTX 980 Ti SLI, Intel 750 series 800Gb PCIE SSD, Corsair AX1500i PSU, ACER  XB270HU 144Hz, 1440p G-Sync.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 22, 2016)

Spektre said:


> Hi everybody. New here. Thought I'd introduce myself with my build. Should be able to see my specs in my profile. The only mods made here is the piece of tape over the infernal power light that blinks during sleep mode, driving me crazy at night.


That Noctua heatsink looks so small in a large case like that.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> nice case btw you need to clean your room, and that shoes duh..


Lol, yeah my dogs shredded something in their.  Also it's mandated that I leave my shoes by the back sliding glass doors


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 22, 2016)

First upgrade to personal PC since retiring from PC hardware reviewing. Two dream jobs collide and hobby had to take the hit; can't do reviews of PC hardware when you work as hw engineer at certain "small" company doing that stuff.  

Very difficult to take photos in dark to capture the white LEDs with good quality. In reality brighter and even light. Ditched Corsair AIO liquid cooler for good and upgraded SSD to 400GB 750 Series NVMe drive. Gigabyte X99 motherboard died on me so had to buy my second R5E (first one recalled to Asus after a year! daym...)


----------



## Spektre (Jan 22, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> That Noctua heatsink looks so small in a large case like that.


The fans on it are only 92MM so it's not very big to begin with, but that case does have tons of room. Maybe my next motherboard will be E-ATX. Bought it because regular cases are too deep with the optical cages being on the front. This one doesn't stick out past my desk. It's fatter, but that doesn't matter. It's also so freaking quiet. I think I just hear the GPU and PSU fans and I have the fans all turned up to full speed. The air flow in this thing is amazing and the magnetic dust screen works wonders.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 23, 2016)

Spektre said:


> The fans on it are only 92MM so it's not very big to begin with, but that case does have tons of room. Maybe my next motherboard will be E-ATX. Bought it because regular cases are too deep with the optical cages being on the front. This one doesn't stick out past my desk. It's fatter, but that doesn't matter. It's also so freaking quiet. I think I just hear the GPU and PSU fans and I have the fans all turned up to full speed. The air flow in this thing is amazing and the magnetic dust screen works wonders.


You'd really need a NH-D15 or D14 to fill that case


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 23, 2016)

what do you guys think? too much?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 23, 2016)

Na, that is a bad a$$ fan box @Arrakis+9 !!!

Where did you find that puppy at?


----------



## khemist (Jan 23, 2016)

What kind of temps are you getting with your 4790K? and what kind of voltage?, i have the same cpu but done a delid on it.

I have to spend more time and make sure i get all the old siicone off next time.

Mine hits 1.32v under stress test.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 23, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Na, that is a bad a$$ fan box @Arrakis+9 !!!
> 
> Where did you find that puppy at?



got it from performance pc's its a lian li fan cover, going to strip the anodizing with oven cleaner and spray it black to match the case.

not sure if lian li makes these any more but here you go.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/lian-li-120mm-aluminum-fan-cover-red.html



khemist said:


> What kind of temps are you getting with your 4790K? and what kind of voltage?, i have the same cpu but done a delid on it.
> 
> I have to spend more time and make sure i get all the old siicone off next time.
> 
> Mine hits 1.32v under stress test.



not sure if its just bad binning but i stopped at 1.36v for 4.6ghz because it was getting too hot under full load to even get remotely stable, seems like it wants more voltage.
i have it running at 4.5ghz right now with 1.29v rock solid

I've been thinking about de-lidding it myself but im not sure, would rather sell it and try my luck on another chip.


----------



## khemist (Jan 23, 2016)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/der8auer-delid-die-mate-hs-000-dr.html

Give the delid tool a shot, can't go wrong.

I just sold off a load of watercooling stuff inc a brand new delid tool.

Make sure you use clu or clp on the die though.

Sometimes if you delid and add clu or clp to the die you can sell for more.


Never had problems with temps before but wanted to give it a bash anyway.






Only had time for 15 min runs - this is before delid after 15 mins of realbench.


CPU @ 1.32v 4.8







And after.


----------



## khemist (Jan 23, 2016)

I think i could reduce the temps more if i cleaned all the silicone gunk from the cpu.

I'm going back to watercooling though, i can't resist!.


----------



## xfia (Jan 23, 2016)

mmm water cooling is the only way sometimes @khemist


----------



## Toothless (Jan 23, 2016)

Getting the little guy ready to go since my main rig needs a new HDD in there due to.. games.. That's for later down the road.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's my setup right now:


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 25, 2016)

Red_Machine said:


> Here's my setup right now:



need more of that rei poster on the wall...
also no oppai mouse mat ? 

Heres a better idea of what the fan cover will look like, stripped both of them today and sanded em.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2016)

Last time to this thread with this underpowered PSU 










Don't say anything about the DIY PCI-e power adapter


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 25, 2016)

That GPU board looks awfully bent...


----------



## Spektre (Jan 25, 2016)

Kanan said:


> You'd really need a NH-D15 or D14 to fill that case


Oh man, I just installed a  D15 in my brother's computer. (He bought a new build, but I put everything together for him because he's a scrub) Holy crap that thing is massive. Presumably I'd get better temps, but would it be worth spending the money?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2016)

Spektre said:


> Oh man, I just installed a  D15 in my brother's computer. (He bought a new build, but I put everything together for him because he's a scrub) Holy crap that thing is massive. Presumably I'd get better temps, but would it be worth spending the money?



What sort of temps are you getting with the NH-U9 at load?


----------



## Anarki (Jan 25, 2016)

How my PC looks like after installing $2 led strips. 

Hope my Tundra gets sold soon so that I can get a decent cooler and start overclocking.


----------



## Spektre (Jan 25, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> What sort of temps are you getting with the NH-U9 at load?


ATM, OCCT is running a test. At 3910.3 MHz, I'm at 60 C for my highest temp. EDIT: After 20 minutes, by highest was 62.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 25, 2016)

Spektre said:


> ATM, OCCT is running a test. At 3910.3 MHz, I'm at 60 C for my highest temp. EDIT: After 20 minutes, by highest was 62.



Honestly, those results are pretty damn good! I wouldn't go throwing near $100 at a cooler for maybe a couple of degrees. The only potential benefit would be slightly less noise from the fan, but you got plenty of thermal headroom to be able to stick the LNA in line and lower noise with the cooler you have for free.


----------



## Spektre (Jan 26, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Honestly, those results are pretty damn good! I wouldn't go throwing near $100 at a cooler for maybe a couple of degrees. The only potential benefit would be slightly less noise from the fan, but you got plenty of thermal headroom to be able to stick the LNA in line and lower noise with the cooler you have for free.


Sweet. Noise isn't an issue anyway. The Noctua and Corsair fans are so freaking quiet, even at full speed.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2016)

Absolutely hate the hair but how can you be mad at this


----------



## Kanan (Jan 27, 2016)

Spektre said:


> Oh man, I just installed a  D15 in my brother's computer. (He bought a new build, but I put everything together for him because he's a scrub) Holy crap that thing is massive. Presumably I'd get better temps, but would it be worth spending the money?


If you want ~AIO water-like performance on your cooling, yes. I got the D14 and its extremly quiet, yet powerful, I'm very happy with it and got it relatively cheap from ebay for 50 bucks instead 80 or 90. ^^ Depends if you want to do serious overclocking or not, too.


----------



## Spektre (Jan 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> If you want ~AIO water-like performance on your cooling, yes. I got the D14 and its extremly quiet, yet powerful, I'm very happy with it and got it relatively cheap from ebay for 50 bucks instead 80 or 90. ^^ Depends if you want to do serious overclocking or not, too.


I saw some charts comparing the coolers and the D15 was showing like 30 degrees cooler. I would like to overclock clock Mt current CPU. So far I haven't found stable settings...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 27, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Honestly, those results are pretty damn good! I wouldn't go throwing near $100 at a cooler for maybe a couple of degrees. The only potential benefit would be slightly less noise from the fan, but you got plenty of thermal headroom to be able to stick the LNA in line and lower noise with the cooler you have for free.





Spektre said:


> Sweet. Noise isn't an issue anyway. The Noctua and Corsair fans are so freaking quiet, even at full speed.



You should check out some of Mr. Peet's cooler reviews over @ TweakTown i use his reviews for reference when i can find them, some of the best cooler reviews on the net IMHO


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 27, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Absolutely hate the hair but how can you be mad at this



God damn cats.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 27, 2016)

Spektre said:


> I saw some charts comparing the coolers and the D15 was showing like 30 degrees cooler. I would like to overclock clock Mt current CPU. So far I haven't found stable settings...


Overlock it to, say, 4,2 GHz with some additional voltage until it runs stable. Then try to minimize the voltage needed for it to run stable, step by step by checking it with Intel Extreme Utility for example. 3770K's are good overclockers to about ~4,2 or 4,3 GHz I'd say, higher is somewhat unlikely with them, because they are not soldered.


----------



## Spektre (Jan 27, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Overlock it to, say, 4,2 GHz with some additional voltage until it runs stable. Then try to minimize the voltage needed for it to run stable, step by step by checking it with Intel Extreme Utility for example. 3770K's are good overclockers to about ~4,2 or 4,3 GHz I'd say, higher is somewhat unlikely with them, because they are not soldered.


Arrikis+9 has helped me in the past in overclocking, even then I was unstable. I just get intimidated by it.


----------



## Kanan (Jan 27, 2016)

Spektre said:


> Arrikis+9 has helped me in the past in overclocking, even then I was unstable. I just get intimidated by it.


Well you must be sure of what you're doing and what's best for you. The 3770K is a fast CPU, you can run it even without overclocking and still have a fast system.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 30, 2016)

funny how i forgot a trackball can be comfy for a HTPC, the cord is long enough to use it on the sofa ... 
   

second in the delivery ... well i think i could attempt a de lid ... or not ... only missing Aeronaut from them now 
  

re-working some friends builds ...

1st: no usb WLAN adapter? well Shield tablet in USB tethering can do the trick  2nd and 3rd: a Cougar MX200 is more fitting for a mATX than a NZXT Phantom ... will need a lil more work later, for now the stock heatsink is enough.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry for crappy pic. The acrylic wasn't playing nice with my camera or phone. Here's the poop loop @*mstenholm​*


----------



## Spektre (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry about the grain, light's a bit dim for photos. I got a set of those nifty sleeved cables and I ran the Noctua fan wires under the fans. Looks a little neater. I love this case so much. You can't see the awful wire mess in the back chamber.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I love sexy reference coolers.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 1, 2016)

decision time leave it white and seal the primer or finish painting it all black ? white on black is so tempting.


----------



## Spektre (Feb 2, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> decision time leave it white and seal the primer or finish painting it all black ? white on black is so tempting.


Black and white.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 3, 2016)

*Quick comparison between the Corsair H105 and the New H80i V2*
All have the same OC and the fans controlled by PWM







*The H105 with a 4.6 OC 4790K  (all have the same OC) *








*The H80i V2 with One fan (It comes with two for a push pull) *

*



*


*The H80i V2 with two fans Push Pull *

*



*


*The new hoses are stiffer but rotate  
The case also has three less intake fans. The 200mm side fan will not fit and I pulled the two top 120mm fans that were intakes. This set up is pretty close to silent. The H105 would get loud with the temps would get high. But not the H80i V2    *


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 3, 2016)

Teaser, as I've finished painting the main panels and now I'm taking out the accessory panels and painting them w/ a circuit board pattern​


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> decision time leave it white and seal the primer or finish painting it all black ? white on black is so tempting.





Spektre said:


> Black and white.


+1


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 6, 2016)

Finally decided it was time for an upgrade past the ancient Geforce 260:




Frustratingly, the new PSU required is long enough that I can't route the cables where they're supposed to go, so instead I had to run them between the plastic front panel and the case body.  Not a crisis, but it means that there isn't space to actually mount any drives in the case.

At some point the 80GB SSD has to go, but that's a future me problem.


----------



## khemist (Feb 6, 2016)

Installed the Predator, still have to have another 8pin pcie cable made up.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 6, 2016)

Man these DIY-heatsinks on my gfx card are beautiful  Those small aluminium fins sacrificed from Intel stock heatsink, and the red big one next to VRM from Fatal1ty P67 VRM heatsink with a little modding. Attached with thermal glue.










The gfx card:


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 6, 2016)

@9700 Pro That custom vrm heatsink is crazy man! I like it


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 6, 2016)

T-Bob said:


> @9700 Pro That custom vrm heatsink is crazy man! I like it


DIY all the way


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2016)

This is what poop in a box looks like.

.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 13, 2016)

The Lil box 'o folding is up and running!
4790k (@4.1 due to stock cooler for right now), MSI GTX960 100th Ed., Asus z97i-plus, G.Skill Ripjaw X 8GB DDR3 2133, Lite-On m.2 256GB


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 18, 2016)

khemist said:


> Installed the Predator, still have to have another 8pin pcie cable made up.




classy as always mate, i love the BP fittings but the paint seems to chip off them too easy. have you encountered this as well?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 18, 2016)

after almost 8 years of not upgrading my PC, 
its finally time




from another angle


----------



## AsRock (Feb 18, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Teaser, as I've finished painting the main panels and now I'm taking out the accessory panels and painting them w/ a circuit board pattern​



Nice,  Polks used like headphones


----------



## khemist (Feb 18, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> classy as always mate, i love the BP fittings but the paint seems to chip off them too easy. have you encountered this as well?



Thanks!, not had that problem... YET.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 18, 2016)

I wasnt quite happy looking at this (Wendys Nightmare)



 



so i changed it to this



 




 

I prefer it like this, the H100 is a very good AIO but i really think the illuminated display looks crap, especially the pic of the little man.

i also decided to conceal my GPU, i dont like the green Geforce GTX writing but i love treadplate


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> but i love treadplate


Treadplate is a kick ass industral look


----------



## ASOT (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry for poor image quality,i make it with Lumia 520


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 18, 2016)

@dorsetknob .......peepo........


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 18, 2016)

Got a LED strip and a LED fan for the CPU's AIO radiator. Looks even better in live. 

With flash:


Spoiler











Without flash:


Spoiler


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 19, 2016)

Just picked up a sponsor for my CaseLabs M8 build from CableMod, so I'll be posting up how their new RGB Wide Beam LED's look like in that case.  (ordered close to 6ft total of them too lol - gotta take advantage of it while I can  )


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2016)

My LED strip is also CableMod's, blue 60cm with magnetic installation. I like and I can recommend to others!


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 19, 2016)

@Spektre useful tip: if fan cable for NF-B9 is too long, loop it around the fan (doesn't matter which direction) once then plug it in. Should be taut and shouldn't dangle around anymore.

If you don't have any need for over clocking beyond 4.4GHz, there's no need for a bigger cooler. Noctua's 92mm towers pack a punch, the U9B, U9S and D9L. 

Great rig by the way, and a belated warm welcome to TPU. Fellow U9B users are needles in a haystack around here.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 19, 2016)

I use MNPC RGB LED setup in my PC.


----------



## khemist (Feb 19, 2016)

Not the clearest pic but i ditched the predator, back on custom water, new d5 and res, not as tidy as before but it's quiet now.

I'm going to stick the Black return pipe back in the res also and sort runs out better.


----------



## khemist (Feb 20, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> classy as always mate, i love the BP fittings but the paint seems to chip off them too easy. have you encountered this as well?



I take that back i've got a White Aquapipe that acts as a return to my res in one of the last pics i posted and its pretty chipped up.

I should seperate some of the more delicate stuff with some newspaper or something really instead of throwing it all in a box.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 22, 2016)

well its mostly finished.. there are a few issues i have to work out, one of which is the side panel hitting the fan cover & side of the case...... scratched my paint job


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 24, 2016)

It took a long 2 months for my rma to even be finally process by rma, got problems with navigating the site and also being kick and push around to another region of the world for Pny. Finally the USA site accepted the rma and gave me an rma number. If you remember my story I was sick and tired of my computer as it is faulty and can't find the problem with it so I proceed to try rma many of the components. I don't have any successes for the intel cpu and my biostar board( got kick around and push back and forth region to region and then no reply)

I comeback home and was pleasant surprised by the rma have come quickly for PNY. I just shipped the ram last week with TNT. I got this week with PNY accepting the returns and shupping the package with UPS. I look at the UPS invoice on the box and found they declare full value for the rams? Which I found strange, my EVGA psu rma don't have that. And the UPS cost that PNY paid out was US$90! That high for the rams!? That is way higher than my TNT shipping cost! Gosh PNY is so serious about their shipping. 

Opened the box up and I got so happy! They sent me new rams for all of them in sealed packaging! No refurbished parts like what EVGA did or just repaired parts.
Gosh all 3 pairs of 16GB of ddr3! Best experience ever! It turned out so well! Now I wonder what to do with the rams. I try to put it up for sale but no one is buying it. I guess I price it to high. I wonder if I should sell it cheap. I would make a lost. I am not sure what to do now. I want to build a cheap itx build now as I have no pc. Any suggestions what to do with the rams? Sell it low or keep it?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 28, 2016)

AthlonX2 said:


>



am i missing something??? sli bridge but no second card


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2016)

Maybe so he don't loose it haha, but probably just to see the led on it .


----------



## monim1 (Feb 28, 2016)

These settings are strange.  But Interesting .


----------



## peche (Feb 29, 2016)

nice build,  i know those orange guys you have there!!
nice also i have 2


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 1, 2016)

ohhh well, funny one ...

so, i got so much used to mech keyboard, thanks to my marvelous Roccat Ryos TKL Pro on my main rig, than anything else "non-mech" feel awful  now ...  my HTPC keyboard was a Microsoft All In One media keyboard (39chf~) membrane if i am not mistaken (urk) and used from time to time a Apple keyboard (uber urk ... but luckily i got it free, and i only liked the aluminum plate on it)

yesterday, after some seeking on "compact wireless mech keyboard" i got the surprise to see a brand i usually call "Rat-Poo" pop up in my search, after giving in some thought, since my HTPC is from another brand that was full of crap before, aka: Dell/Alienware.

I said "why not" it's actually only 2.50chf more than my cheap  Microsoft keyboard, it has a good look on pics, built in battery, dual mode (wireless and wired) and according to some review, use Kaihua Kailh Yellow switches (actual Kailh Red technically) but some other reported them also using Cherry MX switches, so this morning i took my new package and my mini screwdriver with me on the torture bench.


nice packaging, CH-FR layout, thick and sturdy feeling (the plastic under the keyboard is all but flimsy or creaky), and the brushed aluminum plate is actually not thin at all, the only cons i could find at my taste, was the keys, who are not standard (mx) and need the alu plate to be removed to access them
    

the good news: mine use indeed the Kailh Yellow (discontinued replaced by the red ... who are exactly the same, but ... in red ) i always wanted to test Kailh switches ... even if a lot of user all them "cherry clones", and some other call them "perfected MX model" so, yellow... hum, linear 50g no click, lovely... feels lovely.


now my ultimate sofa media/web/game center is finished (or is it? ), well i still have to find a good living room table instead of plank on a cardboard box tho, nonetheless a compact keyboard with a trackball is ideal for a such small makeshift table 
(the keyboard is actually in wireless mode i was just charging the Li-ion battery with a smartphone charger aside )


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2016)

Fedex just showed up

$140 on sale  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842102238


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Fedex just showed up
> 
> $140 on sale  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842102238



Nice, the older version is there to @ $140 1500VA \ 900w. although you do get those USB plugs on that one, Mine has served me very well.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 5, 2016)

My current pc is just a Thinkpad that I borrowed. A lenovo t440p with i7-4600m, it is faster than my pc previous pc but I still feel it is not quite fast enough yet. Plays most of the videos I have smoothly except 4k videos.  I'll be on this laptop for awhile. The only problem I see for this laptop is windows file explorer seems to hang and not load resulting me restart a few times. It is better than no computer though.

 

Today this what came in the mail. My itx case and mini cpu cooler! Their the brand jonsbo. There was a discount in my area online for the week with free shipping plus discount coupon so I decided to get it since it cheap and affordable enough for me to get it. The case is really tiny! Open the box and just look at the case and planning my build ahead. This case would be empty for many months. Got to save up. I am open to any suggestion for mini itx build spec. The aluminum case was dusty inside not sure if it is the aluminium dust from machining. So I took it apart and give it a clean wash. Sorry for the poor lighting it does not show how well this thing look.  Yes I know the translation the jonsbo box is a tad to direct.

   


The cpu cooler is Jonsbo HP-625. I could not find any detail info online so I just bought this base of pictures. For anyone that wants to know this is a low profile cooler with 120mm fan with a width of 25mm. The total high of the cooler is 77mm with fan mounted. It came with 6 heatpipe probably 6mm pipes. Weight 725g.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2016)

From what i have found on the CPU cooler is

Compatibility
Intel LGA1156 / 1155/1150/775 / AMD

Fan
16.5 ~ 24dB \ 4 pin
800 ~ 1600RPM ± 10%

Dimensions
138X123X77MM

Max wattage
150w


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 5, 2016)

AsRock said:


> From what i have found on the CPU cooler is
> 
> Compatibility
> Intel LGA1156 / 1155/1150/775 / AMD
> ...



That is what is stated on the box. Not sure how it performs but it is very solid. Based on reddit post that I came across the smaller Hp-400 cousin beat other small cooler from xigamtek and silverstone.  I should have got other jonsbo coolers when their for sale. Now all of them are sold out.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice finds, now you have to buy a motherboard suitable for that cooler, as well as a PSU that is regular sized or shorter in length to maximize air flow, as it sits directly over the CPU cooler.


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

Lot of good stuff


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2016)

Sold my mATX MB and chassis and moved back to ATX, and since I don't have an ATX case atm (that ~15yr old crap doesn't count), might as well go without a case. I just need to be careful not to spill beer or anything to it 


Spoiler


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

Crazy


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2016)

nedooo said:


> Crazy


Nah, just the normal way to use my PC when I don't have a suitable case (or the case is so ancient that I don't want to use it) 

Going to get a Phanteks Eclipse P400S windowed when they are available here in Finland. All shops seems to show that in the end of this month.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 8, 2016)

Got my new server in, finished setting it up with a fresh Windows server 2008 install.
 
Dell PowerEdge R710
2x Intel Xeon X5670 (6 core 12 thread) 2.93ghz - 3.3ghz
96gb ECC Ram 1333mhz
5x 300gb 2.5 sas 15k rpm drive in RAID 5 
3x 73gb 2.5 sas 10k rpm drive in raid 5
Raid card H700
Dual 870watt psu's

Had multiple issues getting this purchase.  First they shipped me the wrong machine (3.5gb drive variant), then I realized I purchased the wrong Raid controller as I bought the only one that can't do Raid 5.  However now I got it finished being setup and it's ready to replace the old duo of machines I had before.

As soon as Asus releases that GTX 950 that needs no External power I will be putting that inside it on the second riser card.

Overall, very happy with the machine so far.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> Got my new server in, finished setting it up with a fresh Windows server 2008 install.
> View attachment 72646
> Dell PowerEdge R710
> 2x Intel Xeon X5670 (6 core 12 thread) 2.93ghz - 3.3ghz
> ...




Nice one.........wicked chips.


----------



## Sebastian Georg (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey Everybody,
This is my first CaseMod.


 

Look my next here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/buildlog-the-nanoxia-ds3-become-a-rat.220576/

Have fun.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 11, 2016)

$10 for a pack of 30 premium lian li rivets orrr.... $6 for a pack of 100 ceiling grid rivets

they're only 1mm longer than the lian li rivets and the correct diameter 






http://www.homedepot.com/p/ToolPro-1-8-in-Black-Aluminum-Pull-Rivets-100-Pieces-TP05080/206777757
if anyone is interested


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 11, 2016)

khemist said:


> Not the clearest pic but i ditched the predator, back on custom water, new d5 and res, not as tidy as before but it's quiet now.
> 
> I'm going to stick the Black return pipe back in the res also and sort runs out better.



How did you get the lighting of the reservoir like that?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 11, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> How did you get the lighting of the reservoir like that?



two glow plugs on the top is what it looks like 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/misc...a-plug-with-secure-hold-2x-5mm-green-led.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 11, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> two glow plugs on the top is what it looks like
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/misc...a-plug-with-secure-hold-2x-5mm-green-led.html



Yeah im buying that. thats sweet


----------



## JATownes (Mar 11, 2016)

Thought I'd share this.  My son found it in his Grandfather's closet, and was told he could have it.  It has been in there for over 25 YEARS!!!!  Still has the Warranty Card with it.  Haven't hooked it up yet, so we will see this weekend if it still functions correctly.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

JATownes said:


> Thought I'd share this.  My son found it in his Grandfather's closet, and was told he could have it.  It has been in there for over 25 YEARS!!!!  Still has the Warranty Card with it.  Haven't hooked it up yet, so we will see this weekend if it still functions correctly.
> 
> View attachment 72724 View attachment 72725 View attachment 72726 View attachment 72727 View attachment 72728 View attachment 72729 View attachment 72730 View attachment 72731



Belongs in nostalgia thread unless you can post here with that I think... but all the same, awesome find...


----------



## JATownes (Mar 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Belongs in nostalgia thread unless you can post here with that I think... but all the same, awesome find...


Noted.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 11, 2016)

Sold my AIO.. 







Still running @ 4.5GHz


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 11, 2016)

So, after assuming I won't have a GPU upgrade until next year (which after today's news post I was correct) I went ahead and got the Titan blocks after all. I goofed and got a regular CSQ block instead of the 3 space but that's ok. When I snag the other card back from work I'll need a triple anyways. Regarding my previous water thread, I got a hair brained idea on how to restructure the PC room and my roomie is helping me so external loop is being put on hiatus until next GPU/PC upgrade.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 11, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> So, after assuming I won't have a GPU upgrade until next year (which after today's news post I was correct) I went ahead and got the Titan blocks after all. I goofed and got a regular CSQ block instead of the 3 space but that's ok. When I snag the other card back from work I'll need a triple anyways. Regarding my previous water thread, I got a hair brained idea on how to restructure the PC room and my roomie is helping me so external loop is being put on hiatus until next GPU/PC upgrade.
> View attachment 72778 View attachment 72779




Love it Man.  

  How about a bit of black insulating/electricians  tape on your 24 pin input to invisibalize it.............(comment not criticism)


----------



## khemist (Mar 11, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> two glow plugs on the top is what it looks like
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/misc...a-plug-with-secure-hold-2x-5mm-green-led.html



I use the Bitspower one but it's the same thing, just change the colour of leds to match your build.


----------



## Finners (Mar 11, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Sold my AIO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What sort of ghetto mod are you running on memory/VRM cooling on that GPU? looks like giant heatsinks stuck on with thermal adhesive. Even on the back of the card.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Love it Man.
> 
> How about a bit of black insulating/electricians  tape on your 24 pin input to invisibalize it.............(comment not criticism)


I'm getting custom PCI-E cables done for my PSU (nobody makes sets for this old Thermaltake, but no reason to replace a perfectly fine 1350w) so with those I'm having a short sleeved extension done for the 24pin and 8pin. I also have coming in the mail an extension for the USB3.0 header so that's flat and flush.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 12, 2016)

New monitor has arrived.  Acer XR341CK WOOT!




Let's just hope this pair of 290X's can keep up with it!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 12, 2016)

Finners said:


> What sort of ghetto mod are you running on memory/VRM cooling on that GPU? looks like giant heatsinks stuck on with thermal adhesive. Even on the back of the card.


Accelero Hybrid III's back heatsink, some crappy bundled heatsinks on VRM and DIY heatsinks on memory.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 13, 2016)

Confession of a random component buyer............if its on sale...it will be mine......  Realized had enough parts to do an x99 build.  Perception Forge III - PF3 at 80% or so







 scratched my side window......wonder if i can order another.......




Got a new NF-D14 for $30 off Craig's list....... couldn't get around that color. Was going for the black, silver white theme so at the time this seemed like a good idea.........







got some be quiet's on order........just in case.   All that's left is  another 16gb ddr4 ,the 5820 and some gpus.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 17, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


>


Cant make out what case is that....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 17, 2016)

Can't wait to get the h220-x!

Its Thermaltake core v21


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 18, 2016)

My Computer is opened cause i tried to fix it but i need a new PSU


----------



## MrXD (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## m6tzg6r (Mar 19, 2016)

Just need a Pascal GPU to finish the build. Also need to turn the CPU cooler around to allow for more room above the top PCI slot, at the moment its very close, a GPU with a backplate would probably touch the CPU cooler.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks very nice all! Got an AsRock 970M Pro3 coming. Should turn out very nice.


----------



## EdInk (Mar 19, 2016)

Phanteks Enthoo Luxe with custom loop and acrylic window


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok I made a couple changes. I got handy with my new Dremel last night after a random delivery of a Bitspower res my gf got me (she's sneaky and checked my bookmarks) and decided it was time to fix the front of the case so I can mount my fans in front. After some bad cuts I got it all together. It's cramped due to rad size but dropped temps 10-15c all around.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 21, 2016)

Finished my lastest mITX build


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

MrXD said:


> View attachment 73002 View attachment 73003


clean rig lad. nice thanks for sharing !

Regards


----------



## MrXD (Mar 22, 2016)

peche said:


> clean rig lad. nice thanks for sharing !
> 
> Regards


thanks for the kind words! it's very much appreciated


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2016)

theonedub said:


> Finished my lastest mITX build



nice cables


----------



## SpikeHob (Mar 23, 2016)

well I have finally finished my build ( I think ?hope ) Hope you all like it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 24, 2016)

SpikeHob said:


> View attachment 73169 well I have finally finished my build ( I think ?hope ) Hope you all like it


seat? Arozzi, Monza? 

me like the color much! (and the Roccat Deskset ...) that's what i wanted for my rig ... but sadly no White AIR 540 at the time  and no Sabertooth Z97 Mark S  (unless your is a Z170 which would be easier to find, oh ... it's a X99.)


----------



## SpikeHob (Mar 24, 2016)

got chair on Ebay from Germany about £130 , I have also changed mouse to Roccat Kova ( white ) . Yes it is an X99 sabretooth , just took off thermal armour and painted white ☺


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 24, 2016)

SpikeHob said:


> got chair on Ebay from Germany about £130 , I have also changed mouse to Roccat Kova ( white ) . Yes it is an X99 sabretooth , just took off thermal armour and painted white ☺


ok the seat look like a Arozzi Enzo not monza  i have also a Sportseat Knockoff (99.50chf ) and at 130£ it's about 20chf less than a Arozzi Enzo.

Plus they don't have them in full white 


next level for me:



replacing my AIR540 by a Thermaltake Core P5 (still trying to figure watercooling layout to keep dual loop, probably switching the 240 of the CPU loop for a 120/140 and keeping the 240 for the GPU loop, or going single loop 480 )

still not a reality, not many of my retailer have it and i need to wait around mid jun after my holidays to begin ordering new parts (yep ... compulsive buyer and serial upgrader/tinkerer ... i know i have a issue )


----------



## SpikeHob (Mar 24, 2016)

we are all upgrade junkies ! ☺

Racing executive chair leather look white high back computer desk swivel NEW . That is description on ebay , I got price wrong , it was £104.95 .


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2016)

finally, took some pics to the new case,
had nothing to do on office today, so decided to take a deeep clean!


 

 

 

 

 



and couldn't be possible without the help of my 2 fellas!


----------



## Hamed DC (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi guys.
My new waterblock for ram







​






​







​









Please wait 4 new Upgrade​


----------



## SpikeHob (Mar 28, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Hamed DC (Mar 29, 2016)

My new G19 app for 5960X & R5E:





Look temperatures
What is your opinion??



SpikeHob said:


> very nice


Thanks buddy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2016)

[o_0]/

Man oh man... it has been a longgggggg time. I'll have some pics of my latest build once I get the rest of the parts in. It's nothing extravagant, but its nice to have a rig again. I haven't had time since fatherhood set in a few years ago, now that things are settling down, I built a Skylake rig with a 980 TI and it is lovely.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 1, 2016)

watercooling bug has bitten me... going for an old skool high end look






thanks @anonymous6366 for the pristine block


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Changed the setup a little bit, G633 Artemis Spectrum is awesome 




Trying out the Spectre Pro 14, looks nice




Now to find somewhere that can ship internationally the high airflow front panel for the 750D


----------



## Sliver27 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Sebastian Georg (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello everybody,

i am Buddy3012 and i am from germany. This is my FIRST CaseMod. I hope you like it. The specs of this mod are:

*Hardware*
Case: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Cpu: AMD x4 860k
Mainboard: GIGABYTE F2A88X FM2+ Mainboard
Gpu:MSI GTX 580 TwinFrozer OC
HDD: WD Red 1TB
SSD: out of order
PSU: Thermaltake Hamburg 530watts non modular

*Watercooling sponsered by www.alphacool.com and www.aquatuning.com thx guys for the support.*
Radiator: 1x Alphacool NexXxos 240mm X-Flow and 1 Alphacool NexXxos 360mm X-Flow, both with a thickness of 30mm. These are the new radiatorstyle of Alphacool.
Reservoir: 1x Alphacool 150mm Eisbecher in comb with a Alphacool D5-PWM pump.
CPU-Cooler: 1x Alphacool NexXxos XP³-Light nickel.
GPU-Cooler: 1x Aqua Computer aquagraFX fullcover block for the GTX570/580
Fitting: 10x Alphacool 16mm/12mm for hardtube
Tubes: Alphacool acrylic hardtubes

*Sleeves*
Arctic White and Ozean Blue. Both typs powered by *www.gosumodz.com*

       

When you want to see more of this wlog then look on my Facebook-Side or Youtube-Channel.

www.facebook.com/buddy3012
www.youtube.com/c/buddy3012
or here
http://furiouspcgaming.com/index.php?/topic/204-nanoxia-deep-silence-3-become-a-rat/

Thanks for watching. See you next time


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 7, 2016)

Sliver27 said:


>



ram?


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 7, 2016)

Didn't want to wait for Pascal, got a sweet deal on a 980 Ti so i grabbed one to finish the build.


----------



## FYFI13 (Apr 7, 2016)

ensabrenoir said:


> Cant make out what case is that....


Fractal Design Node 804. BTW, that case looked better while it was empty. Pretty messy setup


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 7, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Fractal Design Node 804. BTW, that case looked better while it was empty. Pretty messy setup



.....sorry not sure which case your referring to but the one i was inquiring about is this:





 as JrRacibFan stated this is a  Thermaltake core v21.  The case i'm building is a 804.  They are similar.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2016)

Rehashing my build ...

Checklist:
Install 90 degree rotary and male to male rotary.
Redo cable management.
Install 2 120MM fans.
Install GTX 950.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 11, 2016)

m6tzg6r said:


> Didn't want to wait for Pascal, got a sweet deal on a 980 Ti so i grabbed one to finish the build.



Nice build.
That motherboard looks pretty sweet.


----------



## TesticleMachine (Apr 11, 2016)

My current setup atm


----------



## PP Mguire (Apr 11, 2016)

Redid it again, and will be redoing it yet again probably in another 2 weeks lol. This is temp until I get a new silicon insert for rigid.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 11, 2016)

dragged that cheap Define R4 which I bought from a friend and put my toys into it. For the first time I'm happy with the result of cable management etc, even I say that this looks good as hell


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 12, 2016)

It does look good. Looks like it has plenty of storage too.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 12, 2016)

My PC atm, its not so good looking like all of yours 


Old gpu and speaker setup






 




Now





needs some cable management under the table




maybe even more inside, but its  not visible from outside


----------



## Toothless (Apr 12, 2016)

Not getting pics of the final build just yet but I did a thing.

That's a lot of drives connected at once.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> It does look good. Looks like it has plenty of storage too.


I was actually surprised how much space was left after building my rig to this. I guess I could get a bro for my R9 290 (after a new CPU and PSU) soon 

And also, thanks!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 12, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Not getting pics of the final build just yet but I did a thing.
> 
> That's a lot of drives connected at once.



Are these internal drives? 8 drives!? I have plenty of drives too. external ones but their not connected.  It would be wiring nightmare with that much drives. Pics would be taken soon as I got home.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 12, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Are these internal drives? 8 drives!? I have plenty of drives too. external ones but their not connected.  It would be wiring nightmare with that much drives. Pics would be taken soon as I got home.


Anything starting with SD or FD is an SD card or flash drive. The rig has 1 SSD and 4 HDDs.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2016)

Got a new cooler yesterday.


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 13, 2016)

m6tzg6r said:


> Didn't want to wait for Pascal, got a sweet deal on a 980 Ti so i grabbed one to finish the build.



Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 13, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Got a new cooler yesterday.


Huge cooler u have. I thought you wanna water cooled with beer...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 13, 2016)

How many energy drinks did it take to install that?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2016)

Jetster said:


> How many energy drinks did it take to install that?


One. The other cans are beer cans. 

@mypg0306 nah that isn't even big.


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2016)

@broken pixel that's sweet.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 13, 2016)

No pc at the moment, this are just the HDD external drives I used with my PC now I am on a borrowed laptop. Almost all of them is a 2.5 inch drives with the exception of the 3.5 inch seagate 5TB external which I am forced to get as my pc backup drives is spitting out smart errors. The drive is my samsung thick spinpoint which is actually once an external drive which I converted to internal. Lucky to get a discount with that drive. My data is not well organise as the neat looking way it is place physically. Place all my 2.5 inch in a metal lunchbox. It is quite at home if there is a small itx pc case nearby.

I place rubberised electrical tape to make an air-tight seal for this metal box to keep the drives safely. I like how it turns out. Pardon the crappy camera lighting.

So much data at one place makes me nervous lol.  That is at least 14TB worth of space there.


    View attachment 73688


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2016)

Near complete. Waiting on a reservoir so i can get rid of that nasty T line.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2016)

This time no fingerprints on the cooler


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2016)

Very clean @9700 Pro

I like!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 15, 2016)

Updated system specs. I hate that Haswell voltage bump going from 4.7 to 4.8.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking good @Toothless 

Reservoir is in:





And switched the power supplies between the 2 rigs. The FX-6100 Watercooled now has the Cx430.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 17, 2016)

finished. need to rework the mount for the cpu though, the original from DD sucks


----------



## Spektre (Apr 17, 2016)

Welp, I need to order water cooling parts now. And also a tiny human to live in my case. Looks really cool


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

Having a bit of extra space isnt always a good thing (apparently).



 


My wife hates me.........


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Having a bit of extra space isnt always a good thing (apparently).
> 
> View attachment 73792
> 
> ...



And if ya wife hated you, do you think you would have that  space  ?.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> And if ya wife hated you, do you think you would have that  space  ?.



that s one half of the kitchen..........she hates me. I promised i would move in the conservatory but i am happy only having 2 in there.....

"Wendys Nightmare" (in the foreground) is half in half out of the conservatory so it doesnt really count.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> that s one half of the kitchen..........she hates me. I promised i would move in the conservatory but i am happy only having 2 in there.....
> 
> "Wendys Nightmare" (in the foreground) is half in half out of the conservatory so it doesnt really count.



If she really hated you your stuff be on the door step . hold ya ground .


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Having a bit of extra space isnt always a good thing (apparently).
> 
> View attachment 73792
> 
> ...



........translation:   Make sure you buy her stuff too.....and balance the time between her and your digital mechanical obsession .......totally been there.,..... but any woman that allows you to do that to any portion of the kitchen is truly a gift from God!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

ensabrenoir said:


> ........translation:   Make sure you buy her stuff too.....and balance the time between her and your digital mechanical obsession .......totally been there.,..... but any woman that allows you to do that to any portion of the kitchen is truly a gift from God!




24 years married this year so shes had plenty of time to get used to me and my nasty habits one of which is "compulsive digital disorder"

And yes she is a gift from God, that is why i named my pc after her, she wasnt as impressed as i thought she would be though..


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 24 years married this year so shes had plenty of time to get used to me and my nasty habits one of which is "compulsive digital disorder"
> 
> And yes she is a gift from God, that is why i named my pc after her, she wasnt as impressed as i thought she would be though..



Knowing peoples habits is were a marriage is strong, like who wants to go though that crap again, deal with it and keep on trucking .  O yeah 16 years here .


----------



## Toothless (Apr 18, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Having a bit of extra space isnt always a good thing (apparently).
> 
> View attachment 73792
> 
> ...


Caps, what is a Z170 box doing there? I thought you were oldschool.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2016)

The P6T which is on top of it arrived in the Z170 box.

I think the most modern board in that pic is the Giga 880 with the heatsink held on with blue rubber bands.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> finished. need to rework the mount for the cpu though, the original from DD sucks


ah someone got the same idea as i did have ... except it's Asuka and not Takoko  

ps: COPYCAT!


----------



## F-Zero (Apr 20, 2016)

Switched from a CM K280 to NZXT S340


----------



## TesticleMachine (Apr 20, 2016)

This is an update to my last post. I went from using a Phantom 410, to a Carbide 600C. For now its aircooled, until I receive my watercooling parts this weekend.

http://i.imgur.com/kKeDGul.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/W3bXo3K.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/l5IWGBk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RbsImze.jpg

Used phone to post..


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 23, 2016)

whats in the box ??





better mounting hardware!





done


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> whats in the box ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a second, I thought you were going to go here:

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/snl-digital-short-d-in-a-box/n12100


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 27, 2016)

Just my board for now, I'll post more of my In Win D frame Mini(convertered)









CPU socket repair VV under cruzer in my sig hard to get good photo's of the socket.... anyway i repaired like 5 pins boom works


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 27, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Just my board for now, I'll post more of my In Win D frame Mini(convertered)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a beautiful gigabyte z87x-3dh with sone bent pins.....have no clue how that happened ran for ovet a year then  Flatline ....gonna atempt a repair...if not sucessful...gonna frame it and put it on my wall... oh yeah did buy it for $40 on craigslist so i got my moneys worth


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 27, 2016)

I had this one, maximusV gene but no room. plus 1 pin missing, worked fine...........The Fomula gives me double spacing between the GPU'S. Next I need to mod my 2 780'S with cooling into it...


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 27, 2016)

t_ski said:


> For a second, I thought you were going to go here:
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/snl-digital-short-d-in-a-box/n12100


For those who are denied the nbc content:


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 27, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> whats in the box ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just noticed the Frozen cpu tape.....so they're back up and doing business......


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 27, 2016)

ensabrenoir said:


> Just noticed the Frozen cpu tape.....so they're back up and doing business......



they been slowly getting up so a hear............

@ Capslock I see 5 computers in that photo, yer poor wife! I hope you cook too?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 28, 2016)

ensabrenoir said:


> Just noticed the Frozen cpu tape.....so they're back up and doing business......



they don't have their paypal option up but they did manage to have everything i was looking for so i decided to give them another chance. whats $30 right? order processing went out as fast as any other service.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

@jaggerwild , correct, 5 pcs including a 2 P.

In fairness to me, one of them belongs to a friend which i have revamped with @dorsetknob 's help. 

And yes, i can cook, last night we had bangers and mash with peppers and garlic mushrooms and i also moved one of the pcs into the sitting room and fitted a TV card in it.

While  cooking, i killed people on GTA V and my wife  STILL isnt impressed with my multi-tasking skills. 

Todays mission is to add a new "rustic feel" seat and back to a kitchen stool.....i have some white oak planks and  a little motivation. Plenty of coffee and smokes first though......


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's the wife's pc with the new gpu.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Here's the wife's pc with the new gpu.


Nice!

She needs a new case


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2016)

Norton said:


> Nice!
> 
> She needs a new case



Yes indeed.  And I think I might do that very soon.  I have a case around here waiting for a future project, but it's _been _waiting for a while now... So I think i might go ahead and do it.  Thanks for the reminder 


Edit: agh, just realized that the Fractal case I have doesn't really have spots for drives, and that PC has like 4 drives.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @jaggerwild , correct, 5 pcs including a 2 P.
> 
> In fairness to me, one of them belongs to a friend which i have revamped with @dorsetknob 's help.
> 
> ...



COFFEE!

I kept searhing saying to myself it's a trick photo,  and my mind said look how many computers, like it was a puzzle to figure out. Post some of it when yer done, I just made a resivoure out of aacrillic it's so damn ugly, sides all un even aint nobody seeing that thing. In my deffense I used a hack saw blade(no handle)wrapped in electrical tape Ghetto modes here it comes!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## EdInk (May 5, 2016)

New layout....waiting for some new tubing, fittings and kryoconnect bridge for GPU...in the mean time my laptop (poor thing) is doing all the work....grudgingly!


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2016)

The Beast.


----------



## Animalpak (May 6, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> The Beast.



Hurry up and get a new proper case !! They are so cheap now ! Whatever you want is good but please dont put again that good hardware in that junk !


----------



## MrGenius (May 6, 2016)

Animalpak said:


> Hurry up and get a new proper case !! They are so cheap now ! Whatever you wants is good but please dont put again that good hardware in that junk !


I know right? I can't get no hot chicks with that case. What was I thinking? 

Seriously though. Yeah right! Like it matters. As if. 

It's only in a case for convenience. Makes it easier to move around. It has nothing to do with price. Trust me I can afford a new one if I wanted it. As soon as it quits suiting my needs I'll consider it. 18 years of use and it hasn't failed me yet. 

EDIT: For those wondering just what case that is, it's from my old Dell Dimension XPS D300. That I got for free in 98 BTW. From some rich folks that felt the need to upgrade their entire PC every 6 months or so. And then "pay it forward" by gifting the "old" one to someone in need.

And no, it has no "cooling". I run it open...obviously. And the radiator is hanging there with zip ties.


----------



## Hamed DC (May 7, 2016)

Hi...
Enermax Big Boy
New Update of platform
Main:R5E
CPU.5960X 4.5GHz@1.120V
Ram: G.Skill 3.4GHz
GPU: 2XSLI  680 Lightning
SSD: Sum 840Pro
Cooling: All of them is XSPC


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 9, 2016)

vice time....
i have the last of my mod parts on the way with frozen & performance pcs 






*EDIT:* it was a lot easier than i had thought to do this
*



*


----------



## Jetster (May 9, 2016)

*Spring Cleaning*

This is the results of positive pressure, and filters. The inside is pretty clean. No dust in the GPU at all





















All Clean







This helps too


----------



## jaggerwild (May 9, 2016)

@Mr Genius, is that a cloths pin holding up that GPU?  Cases are over rated IMHO!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 9, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> @Mr Genius, is that a cloths pin holding up that GPU?  Cases are over rated IMHO!


I thought it was just a random piece of bamboo...


----------



## jaw shwaa (May 9, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> The Beast.



Dont listen to what others say , i had an old t700r that i modded a handful of years back . though if you could fit everything in the stock case , it would be a nice sleeper.



 

 

 


there is something satisfying about chopping up an old beige dell...thats real carbon fiber btw , not a sticker


----------



## MrGenius (May 9, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> @Mr Genius, is that a cloths pin holding up that GPU?


Nope.


Random Murderer said:


> I thought it was just a random piece of bamboo...


Good eye.

The "graphics card holder" bracket/brace that comes with that cooler won't fit due to the width of the card. It'd be sagging like grandma's tits if I didn't stick something in there.


----------



## jaw shwaa (May 12, 2016)

maybe i should post a picture of my , current , pc?

 
Im still working on a few mods for it , I'll post those in a build log when its all done..


----------



## ASOT (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (May 13, 2016)

going to try in my HTPC


----------



## EdInk (May 14, 2016)

Jetster said:


> going to try in my HTPC



I'm guessing you have a compatible AMD APU in it as well?


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2016)

EdInk said:


> I'm guessing you have a compatible AMD APU in it as well?



Nope, dual graphics suck. (ok a little harsh. Just never was impressed)I don't game on this anymore. I wanted something quiet

I pulled my 760 out it was just too loud.


----------



## TwelveSouth (May 15, 2016)




----------



## R-T-B (May 16, 2016)

TwelveSouth said:


>



Looks like some kind of monitoring station the CIA would use...  lol.  Your most recent profile post does not help this vibe at all:



> Agregate Data For Fruther Purpose .. ..



Being serious, nice setup!


----------



## TwelveSouth (May 16, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Looks like some kind of monitoring station the CIA would use...  lol.



You never know ..



R-T-B said:


> Being serious, nice setup!



Thanks.


----------



## computertechy (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

computertechy said:


>


Not so techy.
Where's the pics?


----------



## computertechy (May 17, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Not so techy.
> Where's the pics?



Working for me? I will repost.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

Very nice, it would make a nice coffee table it's that big.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2016)

computertechy said:


> Working for me? I will repost.





I like it, can you take more pics please.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



this image is both appalling , and upsetting, and frankly im worse for seeing it.
I just want You to know how disappointed i am in You.

Please clean this up ASAP, and for the Love of God DONT click this _*LINK*_


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> this image is both appalling , and upsetting, and frankly im worse for seeing it.
> I just want You to know how disappointed i am in You.
> 
> Please clean this up ASAP, and for the Love of God DONT click this _*LINK*_




LMFAO.....cheers for the chuckle Pal.


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

That reminds me, Obsessive, Compulsive cleaners is due on telly soon....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 17, 2016)

The weather has perked up so pcs have taken a bit of a backseat. Its going to rain later so i will be back in pc mode......

I have turned the camera to the right.  Here you will see 

a motherboard in a box 
2 laptops i cant be arsed to fix
assorted pieces for another build
wood carvings i have recently made ...................(outside or she would kill me)



 


just out of shot is my wife sharpening knives ready to throw at me.........


----------



## F-Zero (May 17, 2016)

Got myself a CM Jetflo today. Installed it on my Corator DS to make a push>pull config. Ready for summer.


----------



## peche (May 17, 2016)

jetflo are sick fans dude...


----------



## adam99leit (May 17, 2016)

My Mini-ITX build just waiting on a GTX 1080 and my cablemod cables


----------



## computertechy (May 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I like it, can you take more pics please.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4255/mm-build


----------



## DanishDevil (May 20, 2016)

Technically not my PC ATM, but my wife's that I finally transferred off the Dimastech into the NCASE M1 that I've had for ages:


----------



## RandomSadness (May 21, 2016)




----------



## khemist (May 21, 2016)

I've got this ordered in Gunmetal, due for release on June 10th, i'm pretty excited, shall put some pics up when i get it sorted.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 21, 2016)

honestly the low light performance seems worse on the S7 Edge vs my old Note 5... anyway, added some cable combs flushed the loop out with some rad flush (it was growing stuff, yellow tubing & stuff on the block pins ect). also added some monsoon light ports to make the tubes glow red & drilled a 5mm hole in the top of the DD for a red led . last thing on the list i added a killcoil to the bay res and added liquid metal all around to the cpu, dropped my temps by about 13-14c (51c vs 65c under full load)

just need a new graphics card now and one of those cases that khemist posted


----------



## fredz77 (May 28, 2016)

Sorry for quality....


----------



## Jetster (May 28, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Sorry for quality....




Yeah you need to ghetto that rig up a little.   *Sarcasm


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Sorry for quality....


OCD?
I bet you line pens up too, not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


>


Red light district? That could be a window in Amsterdam.
Nice set up but the writing on the clear tubing is distracting.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Sorry for quality....


Tell me more about this speaker under your monitor, please?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 28, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Tell me more about this speaker under your monitor, please?


seconded.


----------



## khemist (May 28, 2016)

Looks kind of funny with the guy on the tv!


----------



## fredz77 (May 28, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Tell me more about this speaker under your monitor, please?





GreiverBlade said:


> seconded.



Hello, it is a 2.2 speaker of VIBEMIX UTRA-BASS. It was my first set of sound, it can already be over 9 years. It has pure and clear sound, you do not think more, 80w rms, 20Hz ~ 20kHz response. Really like


----------



## Kuroneko (Jun 4, 2016)

I only have one picture of it. I also have another without anything in it. The case is a bit scratched and not really presentable.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2016)

Now I'm finally happy with my wiring and cable management


----------



## Hockster (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2016)

* Ol’ Beastie’s breaks 40,000 km! (WALL OF TEXT, BUT NOT YOUR AVERAGE WALL OF TEXT)*​
It has been 1 year and 2 months since I built Ol’ Beastie last year, but that’s hardly unique or noteworthy amongst us enthusiasts. No, the real reason for this special occasion is that by 6:30pm Pacific Time tonight, Ol’ Beastie will have travelled 46,676km since its first flight out of YVR in September 2015.

That means that by the end of today, my rig will truly have gone once “’round the world”, which is roughly equivalent to 40,075km. And here it is, pre-achievement at the swissport lounge (unfortunately No. 1 was "full" (BS)), sitting pretty @ 39,102km beside the complementary Mac. BA unwittingly enabled this entire endeavour as they have and have maintained what is undoubtedly the most lenient carry-on size and weight restrictions in the industry, kudos to BA for that.




​In the space of 9 months, Ol’ Beastie has 5 flights (soon to be 6). Today, the rig takes its first flight on a BA A388 (G-XLEC, which happens to be my first A388 too), a marked departure from the usual BA 744 or AC 77W. Early on, two budget components kicked the bucket, proving that this task is not for the faint of heart or manufacturing quality, but tougher replacements swiftly took their places and Ol’ Beastie has trucked on for months with nary a hitch. Credit also needs to be given to the ordinary, foam-filled, black Pelican 1510 that shrouds the rig in protection. The quality and endurance of the near-legendary (amongst photographers, at least) 1510 is unmatched, and mine has certainly proven itself many times over.

Owners of rigs with high-performance loops sucking heat away from mighty 5960Xs and (now) powerful GTX 1080s are bound to scoff at my nondescript, battered 15L SG08 containing a veteran 4790K and physically reinforced but inept-for-games GTX 750 Ti, but I know that tackling something like this and succeeding gives a sense of pride that even the best of the best in pure, ludicrously expensive performance cannot bring. My rig does virtually *everything*, *anywhere*, while maintaining *easy access* for easy maintenance and *room for airflow*, all without the help of proprietary products; it’s the perfect complement to my 12-inch Macbook as well.

Ol’ Beastie was conceived while I was browsing TPU forums one day and decided that a carry-on desktop was the way to go for a true enthusiast at heart, not some bulky gaming laptop or proprietary SFF off-the-shelf. TPU is a welcoming and friendly community like no other; I have been here the longest out of all the forums in which I participated, and I don’t intend to leave. So thank you to TPU for helping me develop as an enthusiast / indirectly aiding in the conception of this rig, and a big FU to all those who told me “it can’t be done” / “it’ll get damaged, you need uber special rubber mobo standoffs” / “just get a laptop”.




​Pre-trip Ol’ Beastie with tag-team POK3Rs. Will be reunited with proper camera in 24 hours. Rig will get a proper photo sesh at home, after the trip is finished.
​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 17, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> * Ol’ Beastie’s breaks 40,000 km! (WALL OF TEXT, BUT NOT YOUR AVERAGE WALL OF TEXT)*​
> It has been 1 year and 2 months since I built Ol’ Beastie last year, but that’s hardly unique or noteworthy amongst us enthusiasts. No, the real reason for this special occasion is that by 6:30pm Pacific Time tonight, Ol’ Beastie will have travelled 46,676km since its first flight out of YVR in September 2015.
> 
> That means that by the end of today, my rig will truly have gone once “’round the world”, which is roughly equivalent to 40,075km. And here it is, pre-achievement at the swissport lounge (unfortunately No. 1 was "full" (BS)), sitting pretty @ 39,102km beside the complementary Mac. BA unwittingly enabled this entire endeavour as they have and have maintained what is undoubtedly the most lenient carry-on size and weight restrictions in the industry, kudos to BA for that.
> ...


nicey .... my Alpha has a lot to reach that distance 

meanwhile ... raaahhhh finally Cam is working v3.1.2 (well it seems so, i need to test it a bit more ) more agreeable to look at and recognize my GRID+ as a GRID+ V2  now i can finally control my fans instead of having them at 100% (well i still have them at 100% when gaming ...) 150ish Mo memory print ... i have seen worse for a monitoring/control soft.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 17, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> * Ol’ Beastie’s breaks 40,000 km! (WALL OF TEXT, BUT NOT YOUR AVERAGE WALL OF TEXT)*​
> It has been 1 year and 2 months since I built Ol’ Beastie last year, but that’s hardly unique or noteworthy amongst us enthusiasts. No, the real reason for this special occasion is that by 6:30pm Pacific Time tonight, Ol’ Beastie will have travelled 46,676km since its first flight out of YVR in September 2015.
> 
> That means that by the end of today, my rig will truly have gone once “’round the world”, which is roughly equivalent to 40,075km. And here it is, pre-achievement at the swissport lounge (unfortunately No. 1 was "full" (BS)), sitting pretty @ 39,102km beside the complementary Mac. BA unwittingly enabled this entire endeavour as they have and have maintained what is undoubtedly the most lenient carry-on size and weight restrictions in the industry, kudos to BA for that.
> ...


Congrats on the world-traveling PC! It's quite an amazing feat, I don't know how many people can claim their PC has traveled the distance around the Earth, but I'm sure not many can claim that.
I remember when you posted it for the first time in the 1510, sitting in an airport, wondering if it would hold up (and wondering if the Noctua sticker would be enough of a giveaway that it's a PC and hoping you'd make it through security ). I'm glad to see that the PC is still going strong and does exactly what you need it to. Stories like these are why I love coming to TPU!


----------



## Swunkjyn (Jun 17, 2016)

Hockster said:


> View attachment 75442 View attachment 75444



Awesome set up.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 17, 2016)

Updated rigged tubes installed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 17, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Congrats on the world-traveling PC! It's quite an amazing feat, I don't know how many people can claim their PC has traveled the distance around the Earth, but I'm sure not many can claim that.
> I remember when you posted it for the first time in the 1510, sitting in an airport, wondering if it would hold up (and wondering if the Noctua sticker would be enough of a giveaway that it's a PC and hoping you'd make it through security ). I'm glad to see that the PC is still going strong and does exactly what you need it to. Stories like these are why I love coming to TPU!


6480km for my Alpha  as i said ... lot much to do to rejoin tabascosauz's one  (about 3240km each years if i keep it long enough, maybe twice a year if i get a permanent post at my job )


----------



## Hockster (Jun 18, 2016)

I had an Asus STRIX on order for a while, but with no firm ship date I caved and got the MSI Gaming X instead. 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8845365


----------



## khemist (Jun 21, 2016)

Some pics of my new case, switching stuff over tomorrow with a 1080 to boot!.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2016)

I think it's time or some cable management HA!.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 21, 2016)

@khemist damn is that the new BH series cases from CaseLabs? I remember seeing the prototype (BH2? I think?) on their OCN thread and thinking that the handles and rounded edges were really interesting. Looks damn good!

Still, it's a real shame they decided to discontinue the Mercury S3 in favour of this. I really liked it from the very beginning but it looks like I'll have to settle for a BH2 or X2M when I finally do settle down and stop moving Ol' Beastie around everywhere.


----------



## khemist (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah it's the BH7 ATX version, going to be a challenge to get a custom loop in it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 22, 2016)

khemist said:


> Yeah it's the BH7 ATX version, going to be a challenge to get a custom loop in it.


The more challenging it is, the more rewarding it will be


----------



## SithLord (Jun 22, 2016)

My current build with my previous build lurking under the desk


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 23, 2016)

khemist said:


> Some pics of my new case, switching stuff over tomorrow with a 1080 to boot!.



I require more pictures when you are finished.... for research...


----------



## khemist (Jun 23, 2016)

People will be posting lots of pics soon, there is a whole thread dedicated to the BH series over on ocn, i was just one of the first to get mine.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2016)

khemist said:


> People will be posting lots of pics soon, there is a whole thread dedicated to the BH series over on ocn, i was just one of the first to get mine.


Maybe so, but your builds are worth seeing.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 23, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Maybe so, but your builds are worth seeing.



+1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> +1





+2


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> +2



x3


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2016)

We fixed the sagging issue after one of the top monitors fell three times.


----------



## EdInk (Jun 25, 2016)

FX8350,HD5870


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2016)

Toothless said:


> We fixed the sagging issue after one of the top monitors fell three times.



Not if that wood slips .


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Not if that wood slips .


Actually is pretty solid. I admit it probably would be better in ghetto mods but this is how my pc is at the moment.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 26, 2016)

Toothless said:


> We fixed the sagging issue after one of the top monitors fell three times.




When you say "We" you mean it took more than one of you?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> When you say "We" you mean it took more than one of you?


Well the landlord had the supplies and tools, and those two top monitors are heavy as hell.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Actually is pretty solid. I admit it probably would be better in ghetto mods but this is how my pc is at the moment.



Yeah but it need duct tape, like who don't have that stuff around the house .


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jun 26, 2016)

PC ATM in a Phanteks P400. I've sold  my R9 290 and am now considering going green to a GTX 1070 (come down prices) but I just may try a RX 480 if they prove decent enough.





Yes that is infant cereal under the speaker.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 27, 2016)

Refreshed the peripherals at home. I've always wanted to buy G602, and now I caught the big discounts. . Although it's just a bit heavier than M705, which I have been using for years now, it feels really heavy, I don't know why. It's like a pack of rice and my wrist is calling me


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally getting around to some building!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> Finally getting around to some building!



Looks awesome!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> Finally getting around to some building!



Lush build mate...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 5, 2016)

Norton said:


> Finally getting around to some building!


Specs on that beast?


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Specs on that beast?



Not super new but still some nice parts in there:
- Asus Maximus IV Gene Z w/2500k
- Dual 7970's
- EK pump/res, cpu and gpu blocks
- Swiftech fittings and tubing
- EVGA 850w Platinum psu
- Silverstone Fortress FT-05 case


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2016)

My Computer without the case


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 6, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> My Computer without the case


Which case is that? I really like the dual 3.5" mount up top.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Which case is that? I really like the dual 3.5" mount up top.


The Cooler Master 110


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2016)

Switched between the rear fan and CPU cooler fan because of aesthetics.  Also a little more wiring out of the way. Luckily there isn't a window on the right side.


----------



## khemist (Jul 6, 2016)

Going with this pump setup, i'll still be able to see plenty of the gpu and the aluminium housing on the pump matches the case perfectly.

Also it's not blocking any airflow to the gpu, will be used with Black Nanoxia fittings and the Bitspower 12mm Nickel tubing.. i'll be starting shortly i think.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 7, 2016)

Yesterday I finally able to begin my mini-itx build! I seriously don't have much money to begin with that is why a build takes so long to come to fruition. I found someone that could sell me a new small biostar motherboard to me. It is a micro-atx H81 board. It is way way cheaper than other boards I found in my area. You may say hang on why I am buying a micro-atx board when I building an itx? Look at the board it is a special one! It is small micro atx board just one pcie slot higher. The ram from the rma I sent which is still new in a its packaging, the cpu intel G3258 is recycled from my faulty build. SSD is also from my old build, pretty much everything recycle except the motherboard, cooler and case.



 








My dead z97 board.  Rest in peace buddy. Your soul would be transferred into a smaller body. Below my original z97 board and top the H81 board.




Would post more pics later. I spent the whole day building this itx build and ended up disassembling it! It is running hotter than I expected and I am thinking of ways to cool it down further. Story would continue tomorrow. All in all I am happy with what little I have. Things can be basic but it can keep me happy!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 7, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Yesterday I finally able to begin my mini-itx build! I seriously don't have much money to begin with that is why a build takes so long to come to fruition. I found someone that could sell me a new small biostar motherboard to me. It is a micro-atx H81 board. It is way way cheaper than other boards I found in my area. You may say hang on why I am buying a micro-atx board when I building an itx? Look at the board it is a special one! It is small micro atx board just one pcie slot higher. The ram from the rma I sent which is still new in a its packaging, the cpu intel G3258 is recycled from my faulty build. SSD is also from my old build, pretty much everything recycle except the motherboard, cooler and case.
> 
> View attachment 76624 View attachment 76622
> 
> ...



Are you using stock cooling?


----------



## khemist (Jul 7, 2016)

Enough space left with the rad and fans installed to not look too cramped.





A tester as to how the Nickel tubing will look.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 7, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> -snip-



Sweet stuff, bro. Good to see you back on track 

Also, I think that's a mini-DTX board, not micro-ATX or mini-ITX.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> yaaayyy another Logitech X530 user (those are X530 Right?)


I finally upgraded my speakers to m-audio bx8 dj2


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2016)

A little something I put together the other night....


----------



## AsRock (Jul 8, 2016)

You need to get the BBCode from the bottom of the page bubba.


Nice not my thing but very nice all the same.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2016)

AsRock said:


> You need to get the BBCode from the bottom of the page bubba.
> 
> 
> Nice my thing but very nice all the same.



Edited for everyone's viewing pleasure


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I put together the other night....



DO WANT!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> DO WANT!



They are not expensive at all! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133313&Tpk=N82E16811133313


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2016)

I think that build is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 8, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> They are not expensive at all! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133313&Tpk=N82E16811133313


Oh, wow. That's actually a great price for such a unique chassis.
Have you reviewed it yet, Sneeky? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 8, 2016)

That would make a great glass top coffee table if laid on it's side.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, wow. That's actually a great price for such a unique chassis.
> Have you reviewed it yet, Sneeky? What are your thoughts on it?



Writing it up today. I cannot say I found anything odd about it, and what you see from me is not the only config available. The PSU can be flipped to the P5 orientation if using smaller motherboards, it offers a pump/res mounting plate, and solves the issue of AIOs not being able to be used. The only drawback I see is for multi-card users, as you do need to buy another PCI-e flex riser to make the connection to additional cards. Although, you can flip the expansion slots to a normal case configuration to help alleviate this.

@Caring1 it comes with feet to install on the back to use it like a test bench Only issue is you would need to have a glass panel made. Not so sure the Lexan/Plexi panel would hold too much without possible breakage.


----------



## ASOT (Jul 8, 2016)

My second pc,soon ..


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2016)

ASOT said:


> My second pc,soon ..  View attachment 76679 View attachment 76680 View attachment 76681 View attachment 76682 View attachment 76683 View attachment 76684 View attachment 76685 View attachment 76686 View attachment 76687 View attachment 76688


Nice budget build, though those big pictures with bad image quality are kinda meh..


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Stock cooler on that new system makes me sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Stock cooler on that new system makes me sweat just thinking about it.


Yeah, my friend had boxed cooler on his FX-4100 and I must say that it's about the same as my R9 290 reference fan @ 100%...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 9, 2016)

now that i remember that post ...


GreiverBlade said:


> ok pc update ... i didn't intended to go the Skylake way but .... it seems Zeus (or Indra, Perun or Thor) decided otherwise ...
> well... a lightning storm ... usually i unplug my devices in those cases but the main rig stayed on the outlet... lucky for me the Alpha was unplugged



and specially that part ...



GreiverBlade said:


> and the 980 was fine ... i wonder why only the mobo cpu and ram were out of order ... (not that i am unhappy that some component still work ... )
> View attachment 68089



well that little one took time to die  (tho i don't know if it's related to the storm .. ) 

oh well my retailer offered me to exchange it under the same insurance i mentioned in that part ...


GreiverBlade said:


> 2nd "lucky me" the damage was covered by an home insurance i forgot i had (and never needed till today) so here we go for part 1 ...



meaning i can choose a new GPU up to 80% of the original price which make 80% of 663.20 = 530.56 ... oh well not enough for a 1080, he proposed me 2 480 but as he have only references model listed and no custom ... i pass ... 

as i can't wait ... too long (aka: until polaris for example ) and keeping my main rig with a older card is ... painful (using a GT 730 atm ohhhh the horror! )

the choice will be made Monday and with luck i will get the new card Tuesday


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## ASOT (Jul 9, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Stock cooler on that new system makes me sweat just thinking about it. [/QUOTE
> 
> I will use it few weeks after finish the build,then replace with better one,airflow..
> 
> Now i need PSU/HDD/GPU


----------



## ASOT (Jul 9, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Nice budget build, though those big pictures with bad image quality are kinda meh..


 
Thanks..on my phone screen they look better..sorry

Case,mobo,ram and cpu..all new,just under 200 $ 

Hope get it done between 450-500 $


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Thanks..on my phone screen they look better..sorry
> 
> Case,mobo,ram and cpu..all new,just under 200 $
> 
> Hope get it done between 450-500 $



What will you do with it?

I semi-retired my gaming laptop now because I have a desktop once again.


----------



## ASOT (Jul 9, 2016)

I will put it in living room,connect it to tv(UE32J5100) or with actual monitor..depends on the image of them and how they look. 

For media,music,movies and some games..CsGo,Dota 2,GtaV..and other

Need PSU around 500w Bronze,1 Tb Hdd and GPU with 2 Gb/256 bits atleast


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2016)

ASOT said:


> I will put it in living room,connect it to tv(UE32J5100) or with actual monitor..depends on the image of them and how they look.
> 
> For media,music,movies and some games..CsGo,Dota 2,GtaV..and other
> 
> Need PSU around 500w Bronze,1 Tb Hdd and GPU with 2 Gb/256 bits atleast



So you will use it as HTPC ok.


----------



## khemist (Jul 9, 2016)

Getting started with new case, will get a better pic later.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 10, 2016)

Case is Cooler Master 110


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## R00kie (Jul 10, 2016)

My first ever custom watercooling build! 
I'm soo proud of myself ^^
Definitely need to get rid of those hard drive bays, so I can tuck that tube that goes along the GPU, other than that, it's pretty awesome  and cool too

And yeah, GPU backplate incoming


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 10, 2016)

Moved to a new place, got a new L glass desk.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 11, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Moved to a new place, got a new L glass desk.



I got that same desk, but in matte grey. It's been split into two and my daughter's now each have one side and share it for their PCs.  Which reminds me; I dunno where the middle section is! ROFL.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 11, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> I got that same desk, but in matte grey. It's been split into two and my daughter's now each have one side and share it for their PCs.  Which reminds me; I dunno where the middle section is! ROFL.



Its a pretty awesome desk for around $120. Really strong and sturdy.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 11, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its a pretty awesome desk for around $120. Really strong and sturdy.


Which desk? Because I've been looking for a new one and $120 is WELL within my budget.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2016)

After two years clean switches and keys


----------



## khemist (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice!.


----------



## khemist (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2016)

Wynoochee, my gaming rig (named for a Hyrdroelectric power plant near my home), doesn't get much sunshine.  It's housed in the bottom of a big wiring closet far from my display/kbd/mouse setup so I don't have to hear it's big blowers (on it's side too so it doesn't have GPU/CPU cooler warpage).  But it's new pretty case and ASUS Sabertooth z170 Motherboard (the local tech shop bailed me out this weekend after my EVGA fried), look so damn good I couldn't resist photographing.

It's a shitty cellphone pic, no DSLR for this poorly lit room, but hey, it's still good looking.  This case has proper cable management too (though I could do better, it's so nice to finally have somewhere to stuff those wires!)






An even worse quality shot with the case panel off, so you can see my mighty, 2000RPM Sunon MagLev Blowers and fancy Titanium efficiency EVGA PSU.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 12, 2016)

So a couple of projects got some progress. One finished part 1 and the other the same.

First one of trying to figure out what to do with my monitor mounted compooper.













I was thinking of using that for my network junk.

As for the other project (Thanks to @Norton)





It just needs a nice little gpu to match and I'll have a cute little gaming rig for guests or when the main rig needs a nap.


----------



## khemist (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2016)

ok ... shipping delay ... model change, arriving tomorrow (confirmed) 
@P4-630 well MSI it will be   (not the same as yours, not in stock)

more to come : back to CPU custom loop (EKWB EK-Supremacy-EVO plexi/copper received today   ) 

stay tuned


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 12, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Which desk? Because I've been looking for a new one and $120 is WELL within my budget.



Z-Line Belaire Glass L Desk from Amazon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2016)

sooo ... what's the point of the founder edition msrp and retail stock model msrp ... since they are the same, the manufacturer thought the same as i did ... except MSI .... at last in Switzerland there is one 1070 custom that is cheaper than a founder, well that would be nice if ... the baseprice of a 1070 founder edition was not equal to the 1080 retail MSRP ...  (609chf/617.11$ ) meaning the model i took (the only one in stock at day one disponibility date) was 531chf/538.07$ (far from the 379$ eh?), my 980 was refunded up to 80% of her price, still had to add 1chf ... so that 1070 is 80%+1chf of the Poseidon Platinum price

oh well ... not bad looking, nice review about it on Newegg and other sites, no backplate  but a nice looking black PCB, Zero Frozr cooler is nice, black and white goes with anything and the SLI cover are red ... no issues for the look then (ALTHOUGH PAYING A PREMIUM OVER A PREMIUM and NO BACKPLATE is a shame! well ... i didn't really pay for it ... 1chf ...  )
 
i think i need a KRAIT motherboard ... or not ...


lil' extra ... since i have 2 TKL keyboard ... that little thing come in handy in some soft that need numpad numbers  (the pics of the EK-Supremacy-EVO will go in sexy close-up ) eh? EKWB pack some GC-Extreme with their block? way to go EK!
 

block fitting and loop redone will take some time (mainly to figure a new layout for it )


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> sooo ... what's the point of the founder edition msrp and retail stock model msrp ... since they are the same, the manufacturer thought the same as i did ... except MSI .... at last in Switzerland there is one 1070 custom that is cheaper than a founder, well that would be nice if ... the baseprice of a 1070 founder edition was not equal to the 1080 retail MSRP ...  (609chf/617.11$ ) meaning the model i took (the only one in stock at day one disponibility date) was 531chf/538.07$ (far from the 379$ eh?), my 980 was refunded up to 80% of her price, still had to add 1chf ... so that 1070 is 80%+1chf of the Poseidon Platinum price
> 
> oh well ... not bad looking, nice review about it on Newegg and other sites, no backplate  but a nice looking black PCB, Zero Frozr cooler is nice, black and white goes with anything and the SLI cover are red ... no issues for the look then (ALTHOUGH PAYING A PREMIUM OVER A PREMIUM and NO BACKPLATE is a shame! well ... i didn't really pay for it ... 1chf ...  )
> View attachment 76832 View attachment 76833
> ...



No backplate  Hope it clocks well.
Sad, for such premium price they should have included a backplate.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Jul 15, 2016)

so heres my living room pc "atm" , and i may have gone over board for a media pc , but i made it out of spare parts i had , and have only spent about $100 on it. so all in all it wasn't a bad deal .
corsair spec-01
msi 790xt-g45
msi 6950 , unlocked to 6970
athlon ii x3 unlocked 4th core
kingston ddr2  8gb
thermaltake 600w
zalman cooler
lg blue ray burner
aero cool shark fans

i did a lot of little things if you cant tell , painted the graphics cards from red to blue , some painted acrylic panels ,and made a carbon fiber cover for the crossfire bridge , and a little bit of cable sleeving and soldering on the 6 pin plugs , and a dual hdd bay from an old computer mounted under the basement
im still not sure if this is a high end nostalgia rig....but ill post up a build log as soon as i have all my photos in one place






GREAT SCOTT!!!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey guys,
Here is all my hard work....
I decided to get a Heat Gun instead of using my wife's hair dryer...



This is what my PC looked like before.
Very similar. Only one card cooled though.
I have circled what needed to go. Originally I just bent the chassis to fit my res in, this time I decided to do it properly!












Naked Card






The original back plates that came with the cards would not mount correctly with the block installed.
So what I did was just put some double sided tape just to sit them on top.
As you will see from the picture's, they came up pretty good.


----------



## khemist (Jul 15, 2016)

Very nice, looks great!.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice build outback bronze, I always liked the look of piping versus tubing - much cleaner. Is that a 2x 140mm rad?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 15, 2016)

Nice heatgun


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is the finished result with the UV's installed.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2016)

rhkcommander959 said:


> Nice build outback bronze, I always liked the look of piping versus tubing - much cleaner. Is that a 2x 140mm rad?



Thanks pal.

Nah mate, is a 1x280mm Rad 60mm thick.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> Thanks pal.
> 
> Nah mate, is a 1x280mm Rad.


I believe that is what he meant, as in a radiator that uses two 140mm fans.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I believe that is what he meant, as in a radiator that uses two 140mm fans.



Lol doh, yeah of course....


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 16, 2016)

No biggy 

Was wondering how the temps are with two cards and cpu


----------



## khemist (Jul 16, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> sooo ... what's the point of the founder edition msrp and retail stock model msrp ... since they are the same, the manufacturer thought the same as i did ... except MSI .... at last in Switzerland there is one 1070 custom that is cheaper than a founder, well that would be nice if ... the baseprice of a 1070 founder edition was not equal to the 1080 retail MSRP ...  (609chf/617.11$ ) meaning the model i took (the only one in stock at day one disponibility date) was 531chf/538.07$ (far from the 379$ eh?), my 980 was refunded up to 80% of her price, still had to add 1chf ... so that 1070 is 80%+1chf of the Poseidon Platinum price
> 
> oh well ... not bad looking, nice review about it on Newegg and other sites, no backplate  but a nice looking black PCB, Zero Frozr cooler is nice, black and white goes with anything and the SLI cover are red ... no issues for the look then (ALTHOUGH PAYING A PREMIUM OVER A PREMIUM and NO BACKPLATE is a shame! well ... i didn't really pay for it ... 1chf ...  )
> View attachment 76832 View attachment 76833
> ...



I had the armor version of the 980ti, i had it on water but with the air cooler it would hit 80+ even with the fan at 100%.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 16, 2016)

@GreiverBlade how could you betray your mech brethren with a rubberdome numpad??  The G80-3700 has been the king of numpads for 25 years! If you're feeling particularly adventurous you can find them on eBay, that's where I got mine, slightly yellowed from age but brand spanking new.

nah I'm just an extremist of a stickler for quality input devices and you already know that  

Seriously though, does anyone have a Ncase M1 that I could have somehow missed seeing in this thread? I'm thinking of getting one in tandem with the inevitable GPU upgrade (likely RX 480/GTX 1060/GTX 1070) and want to know if I can fit Ol' Beastie's beloved NH-D9L (115mm height) in there whilst still having a NF-F12 or something on the side panel. Apparently I have a problem with using all these niche coolers which no one else uses, so no one can ever tell me whether my D9L or L9x65 can fit in any given case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2016)

khemist said:


> I had the armor version of the 980ti, i had it on water but with the air cooler it would hit 80+ even with the fan at 100%.


980Ti was notoriously hotter than the 1070/1080 (or even 980 ) aka: the armor is perfectly fine for something that is not a 980Ti or 1080Ti (later  ) never  seen more than 69° on bench (when i play skyrim the fans don't run for almost 1 hrs  meaning the card does not even reach 60° )
altho it's the same Twin Frozr type? (iirc the one used on the 1070 is the IV ) ah ... yes the same cooler but not the same fan (not that it would make a difference ... not the same GPU also  )

funny the Armor is exactly the same PCB as the gaming X but it only miss 2 phase, 4 mosfet and the 6 pin (the placement and solder point are here but not the component) altho it's only a 8 phase which is already a step up from Fooler Editions






tabascosauz said:


> @GreiverBlade how could you betray your mech brethren with a rubberdome numpad??  The G80-3700 has been the king of numpads for 25 years! If you're feeling particularly adventurous you can find them on eBay, that's where I got mine, slightly yellowed from age but brand spanking new.
> 
> nah I'm just an extremist of a stickler for quality input devices and you already know that


as if my Roline was not a quality piece ... at 16chf   (joking ... i could care less for mechswitch on a numpad i don't use it at all in the end, only for some soft that need numpad )

Roccat Kiro welcome home  now i can finally retire the last piece of sh!t i had from Razer: the Orochi
  

waiting on 3 Sharkoon Sharkblade red (no led) and seeking in my 140mm spare to replace all my Corsair AF/SP L  (choice between a AF140, Fractal design Silent R2 140, Thermalright TY-147 and NB-BlackSilent Pro 140mm ... )


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 16, 2016)

Testing with passive CPU; RAM is running at almost @ 1.7V so cooling is needed there. Pretty damn silent if the GPU stock fan doesn't kick in.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 17, 2016)

Aaaand seems like it doesn't need a fan 

Played some games etc. and not even near at throttling temps.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (Jul 17, 2016)

Could always use some tape to makeshift a duct to the case fan too


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 17, 2016)

rhkcommander959 said:


> Could always use some tape to makeshift a duct to the case fan too


True, but I have a windowed case so it would look ugly.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2016)

Actually, you could use card stock, make it with proper folds and holes and you could even print some kind of graphics on it.  It you are more talented and have the right tools, you could make something out of plexi or some thin sheet metal and paint it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Actually, you could use card stock, make it with proper folds and holes and you could even print some kind of graphics on it.  It you are more talented and have the right tools, you could make something out of plexi or some thin sheet metal and paint it.


Pretty damn good idea, but unfortunately I don't have tools to do that. I can just imagine how cool that would look! 

edit: I've always liked the looks of reference cards and their coolers, tho those coolers should have better performance and less noise..


----------



## Vego (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Doc41 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well i had it with the issues from the gigabyte mobo so....








moar LED's




Time to see if i can get a stable 4.7GHz @1.25~1.3V


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2016)

Made a temporary downgrade for GPU, got this baby free! So I'm selling my R9 290 away since I'll get a cheap GTX970 soon from my friend.


----------



## ASOT (Jul 19, 2016)

HD 7770 with no power molex ? 

Good chose,less power same performance>970


----------



## djrabes (Jul 19, 2016)

Intel i7 6700K
Gigabyte Z170 Gaming K3
GTX 1070 Founders Edition
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHz
240GB SanDisk SSD Plus
1TB WD Blue 7200rpm HDD
Corsair Spec-01 Case


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 19, 2016)

ASOT said:


> HD 7770 with no power molex ?
> 
> Good chose,less power *same performance>970*


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2016)

ASOT said:


> HD 7770 with no power molex ?
> 
> Good chose,less power same performance>970


7750, not a 7770. Doesn't ruin my life to run games temporary with lower settings. 



ensabrenoir said:


>



I think he meant that since I had R9 290. 

Hm, max temps 70C with 900MHz core when played CS:GO and this stops the fan in idle. I kinda like this little puppy! 

This card exactly: http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/all-previous-gpus/amd-radeon-hd-7750-core-edition-fx-775a-cgfv

I don't complain even it has slow DDR3 instead of GDDR5, since I got it free.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 21, 2016)

no more compromises

























the panels are really thick and heavy


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2016)

Vego said:


>



Beautiful build! I am planning to switch my 750D for that case in the near future. What pump are you running and where is it located?


----------



## JATownes (Jul 22, 2016)

I've always been an AMD guy...ever since the old Am486 days (yes, I'm that old).  I've literally never owned an Intel CPU...until today.  I just couldn't wait for Zen any longer...I''ll switch back if Zen is competitive, but I'm about to begin a new overclocking adventure with Intel.  New waterblock arrives tomorrow, and I'll start tearing down my rig to switch to the Blue team for a while.






Wish me luck!  

JAT


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 22, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I've always been an AMD guy...ever since the old Am486 days (yes, I'm that old).  I've literally never owned an Intel CPU...until today.  I just couldn't wait for Zen any longer...I''ll switch back if Zen is competitive, but I'm about to begin a new overclocking adventure with Intel.  New waterblock arrives tomorrow, and I'll start tearing down my rig to switch to the Blue team for a while.
> 
> View attachment 77163
> 
> ...




Oh wow bro, that is going to be an awesome build man!!!!!!!! 

I'm sure your going to enjoy it a bunch.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 22, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh wow bro, that is going to be an awesome build man!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sure your going to enjoy it a bunch.



I feel like a traitor a little, and I am having to spend a lot of time learning about overclocking an Intel CPU, which is surprisingly different, which I did not realize. I'll have a few (re)build pics incoming in the next couple of days.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 22, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I feel like a traitor a little, and I am having to spend a lot of time learning about overclocking an Intel CPU, which is surprisingly different, which I did not realize. I'll have a few (re)build pics incoming in the next couple of days.



OCN has some nice overclocking guides, welcome to the blue team.


----------



## Spektre (Jul 22, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> no more compromises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, mid towers are actually puny. That's gonna look nice when you're all done


----------



## JATownes (Jul 22, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> OCN has some nice overclocking guides, welcome to the blue team.


I'm learning it is all basically the same, Intel just has different names for certain settings/functions that makes it seem complicated to a previously exclusive AMD user.  Overclocking the cache seems really interesting, and I am anxious to toy around with a fundamentally different architecture.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I'm learning it is all basically the same, Intel just has different names for certain settings/functions that makes it seem complicated to a previously exclusive AMD user.  Overclocking the cache seems really interesting, and I am anxious to toy around with a fundamentally different architecture.




What chip we talking about. overclocking for haswell is very different compared to Sandy/Ivy and now Skylake. Way more voltage settings to deal with and tweak.

EDIT: Ah 6700k. Shouldn't be too hard. I think Skylake is easier than Haswell now that it doesnt have the iVR anymore.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 22, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> What chip we talking about. overclocking for haswell is very different compared to Sandy/Ivy and now Skylake. Way more voltage settings to deal with and tweak.
> 
> EDIT: Ah 6700k. Shouldn't be too hard. I think Skylake is easier than Haswell now that it doesnt have the iVR anymore.



Now I know who to PM when I hit a wall and have questions about voltage. 

Edit: Apparently my building will have to wait until Monday.  Waterblock got delayed in transit. So much for paying extra shipping to get it by the weekend.



Sorry for the double post, but just wanted to send a little praise to UPS. 

Placed a call to the sort facility it was at, told them why it was critical (to me) it be delivered today.  The guy was a member of the PC Master Race and started asking about my build, and assured me it would be delivered today.  Shortly thereafter I got this: 



THANKS GUY IN THE BIG BROWN TRUCK! You saved my weekend!  #PCMR


----------



## peche (Jul 22, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I've always been an AMD guy...ever since the old Am486 days (yes, I'm that old).  I've literally never owned an Intel CPU...until today.  I just couldn't wait for Zen any longer...I''ll switch back if Zen is competitive, but I'm about to begin a new overclocking adventure with Intel.  New waterblock arrives tomorrow, and I'll start tearing down my rig to switch to the Blue team for a while.
> 
> View attachment 77163
> 
> ...


@JATownes i hope you will make a project build with all that sexy hardware!
Great choice, wont regret with intel!



Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 22, 2016)

JATownes said:


> I've always been an AMD guy...ever since the old Am486 days (yes, I'm that old).  I've literally never owned an Intel CPU...until today.  I just couldn't wait for Zen any longer...I''ll switch back if Zen is competitive, but I'm about to begin a new overclocking adventure with Intel.  New waterblock arrives tomorrow, and I'll start tearing down my rig to switch to the Blue team for a while.
> 
> View attachment 77163
> 
> ...


Another Sabertooth owner. Best MB's ever!


----------



## JATownes (Jul 23, 2016)

Last pic of the FX9370 and 990fx Sabertooth before they get demoted to my wife's rig.





I've had this board for 5 years next month. Revision 1.01...started out with a Phenom II in it, then the 9370.


----------



## peche (Jul 23, 2016)

thats a huge block ...


----------



## Vego (Jul 24, 2016)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Beautiful build! I am planning to switch my 750D for that case in the near future. What pump are you running and where is it located?



Pump is in the bottom, hidden, its a D5 with EK top


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 26, 2016)

i put some hardware in it just to test the air cooling out. not sure what i want to do next..


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jul 28, 2016)

Just finished upgrading my PC. Had an i7-2600k @ 4.4Ghz which I salvaged from a closed loop water cooler failure that died spectacularly (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) on a Friday afternoon, of all times, and took the motherboard’s EC Firmware with it. After reflashing the board I still had an i5-2500 lying around, but decided to buy a nice upgrade. I think it looks great in all white and black


----------



## Jetster (Jul 28, 2016)

Warrgarbl said:


> Just finished upgrading my PC. Had an i7-2600k @ 4.4Ghz which I salvaged from a closed loop water cooler failure that died spectacularly (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) on a Friday afternoon, of all times, and took the motherboard’s EC Firmware with it. After reflashing the board I still had an i5-2500 lying around, but decided to buy a nice upgrade. I think it looks great in all white and black



That's how you support a GPU from hanging


----------



## Warrgarbl (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes... it's increasingly necessary for GPUs with third party coolers. My company has even bought some plastic parts we place under the GPUs for transport, we had some cases where the GPUs warped just by being shipped around.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 29, 2016)

Made some cleaning, those dust filters are more clean that it looks 






















SSD is behind the MB tray so don't wonder about it.


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's Mine!

If you're curious as to where those tubes are going click the link in my Sig.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 29, 2016)

GelatanousMuck said:


> View attachment 77410
> 
> Here's Mine!
> 
> If you're curious as to where those tubes are going click the link in my Sig.


Ur PSU is upside down bro! 

Sabertooth? I'll drink to that! Best fking motherboards EVER!


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Jul 29, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Made some cleaning, those dust filters are more clean that it looks



Wash them in Dawn or some dish detergent and water, dry them with a hair dryer on low heat and they'll look brand new.



9700 Pro said:


> Ur PSU is upside down bro!



The electricity doesn't care!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 29, 2016)

GelatanousMuck said:


> Wash them in Dawn or some dish detergent and water, dry them with a hair dryer on low heat and they'll look brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> The electricity doesn't care!


Nah, I'll wash the filters when I wash dishes 

Haha, true.


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2016)

Put together a cheapo system for my sister. The case is from an Acer M1641, and it would actually be at least ok with some modding. I won't be doing that though. Cables could probaly be a bit nicer, but not much anyway. No front fan annoys me, but at least the thermals are much better than it was with the stock Celeron cooler I tried at first. That really didn't work.

Motherboard: LGA1155 from a Dell Inspiron 620.
CPU: Intel Core i3 2120 3.3Ghz + CM Hyper TX3 (with one broken pin, but it works well enough)
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3. I was thinking about parting with half my memory, because I seriously don't need it. But I like my symmetrical RAM too much.
GPU: Powercolor Radeon HD7850 PCS+ 2GB.
HDD's: 250GB+500GB something something.
PSU: FSP400-60THN-P. Yeaaahhhh dual 12V lines at 14A and 15A and the 15A line feeds the CPU only. Adapters galore.

So yeah. The innards of the PSU looks pretty fresh actually, I don't think it has been used much. Comes from one of them cheap office machines iirc. It seems the CPU cooler/PWN controller only has two or three settings though, so it gets kinda loud. BTW, you can't fit any fan at the front, unless it is _really _thin. No fan at the sides either, the CPU cooler gets in the way.

And yes, you have to remove _everything _to swap HDD's in the upper bays.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jul 29, 2016)

Finished the Hard pipe loop in my old Murdermod TJ-07.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 30, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in posting the update to my first Intel...It's been a crazy week, and I haven't had a lot of time to play.  But here she is:



 



 



 

And a little bonus:...The mirror finish on the Heatkiller is pretty amazing:



 





Whilhelm said:


> Finished the Hard pipe loop in my old Murdermod TJ-07.
> 
> View attachment 77425
> View attachment 77426



DAMN!!!  That is really sick looking loop!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 30, 2016)

Haven't had much of a chance to do stuff with my PC since I got the new board and stuff. A lot will be changed in the next 2 months, but for now I needed to make my rig Quakecon ready so here it is. Also was able to finally get my custom desk up after 3 months of not being able to. Didn't quite finish as I was tired and just wanted to game but it's pretty much finished. Goofed when I bought the LEDs but this'll do for now.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 30, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Haven't had much of a chance to do stuff with my PC since I got the new board and stuff. A lot will be changed in the next 2 months, but for now I needed to make my rig Quakecon ready so here it is. Also was able to finally get my custom desk up after 3 months of not being able to. Didn't quite finish as I was tired and just wanted to game but it's pretty much finished. Goofed when I bought the LEDs but this'll do for now.View attachment 77437 View attachment 77438



More light.....more pictures please


----------



## R00kie (Jul 30, 2016)

Watercooling build is finally finished! This was the most exciting thing that I've ever done to my PC


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 30, 2016)

ensabrenoir said:


> More light.....more pictures please


Sure thing, what do you want to see?



gdallsk said:


> Watercooling build is finally finished! This was the most exciting thing that I've ever done to my PC
> *snip*


Nice job, I like the white tube. Where did you get those angled EK fittings? Only ones I could find were the black EK ones I have now and had to spend a metric ass ton for Bitspower.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 30, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Sure thing, what do you want to see?
> 
> Nice job, I like the white tube. Where did you get those angled EK fittings? Only ones I could find were the black EK ones I have now and had to spend a metric ass ton for Bitspower.


The 90 degree ones are from Alphacool, and the 45 ones are indeed from EK. Both variants bought from Scan UK. You can still get some from their own shop, but seeing that you live in US, it might take some while before they get to you.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jul 30, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> The 90 degree ones are from Alphacool, and the 45 ones are indeed from EK. Both variants bought from Scan UK. You can still get some from their own shop, but seeing that you live in US, it might take some while before they get to you.


Alphacool? They look like they say EK though 

Edit: Shouldn't post before coffee, the angles are adapters lol.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 30, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Alphacool? They look like they say EK though
> 
> Edit: Shouldn't post before coffee, the angles are adapters lol.


Hah, yes they are adapters


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 2, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wifey stumbled upon an old 42" comercial display monitor at the local Habit for Humanity for................$20!!!!!!!!!! its an Nec....ips 60hz  1080p gotta figure out if this thing is overclockable...



 
.....and mount this thing further away..... anyway nice little new toy for her....


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 4, 2016)

Soon @RCoon , @rtwjunkie , and @the54thvoid

 
Somehow messed up my first order so I was able to redo it, still waiting on shipping details (Yes I edited out my information and the Order Number).  Any who, I will be making a video of the journey to the Titan XP posted on the forums as soon as I get it and doing some serious work/upgrading which will be posted here and in its own thread.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 4, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> which will be posted here and in its own thread.



Look forward to your reporting!


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2016)

That's the nicest cable management I've seen you do


----------



## Hockster (Aug 5, 2016)

What LED strips are those?



cadaveca said:


>


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2016)

Hockster said:


> What LED strips are those?


Phobya? i have 2 white one and sure they do look like that.
http://www.aquatuning.ch/modding/fl...ight-highdensity-30cm-red-36x-smd-leds?c=3327 for the red one


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2016)

cadaveca said:


>


SO JEALOUS!
That is one sexy PC!


----------



## basco (Aug 5, 2016)

mine is not sexy but it works


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 5, 2016)

basco said:


> mine is not sexy but it works


That's actually really sexy in its own right.
Which GPU is that?


----------



## basco (Aug 5, 2016)

haha thanks Random.
X3 980ti inno 3d with not so good vrm cooling-hence the extra fan lying on top


----------



## R00kie (Aug 5, 2016)

basco said:


> haha thanks Random.
> X3 980ti inno 3d with not so good vrm cooling-hence the extra fan lying on top


Oh yeah, its the one you ghetto modded


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 5, 2016)

Hockster said:


> What LED strips are those?


Seem like basic 505 RGB LED to me, unknown brand or whatever since they were provided to me with a couple of board samples.


----------



## peche (Aug 5, 2016)

@cadaveca great cable management & sexy pic!, may i ask about case model sir?

Regards,


----------



## F-Zero (Aug 5, 2016)

Swapped my old R9 270 for the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming. Now only to change my cpu cooler to a corsair/nzxt water cooler and that's it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2016)

peche said:


> @cadaveca great cable management & sexy pic!, may i ask about case model sir?
> 
> Regards,


AIR 540 OBVIOUSLY  same as mine but with 2 140 in front instead of 3 120 (nota bene i finally received my 3 120mm Sharkoon Sharkbade RED ... gotta find some time to work on the rig and clean it a bit + change some pieces )

oh ...


F-Zero said:


> Swapped my old R9 270 for the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming. Now only to change my cpu cooler to a corsair/nzxt water cooler and that's it.
> View attachment 77591
> View attachment 77592
> View attachment 77593


i spot a Coolink SWIF2-120P in the middle ... front is obviously a Cooler Master JetFlo 120 L white (rofl ... i looked the system specs after i wrote that post   ) confirmed 

also i wanted that Giga G1 1070 ... to bad not in stock so i settled for a MSI Armor ... (except the fact that i came from a 980 and not a 270   )


----------



## peche (Aug 5, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> AIR 540 OBVIOUSLY  same as mine but with 2 140 in front instead of 3 120 (nota bene i finally received my 3 120mm Sharkoon Sharkbade RED ... gotta find some time to work on the rig and clean it a bit + change some pieces )


 i like the bottom cover for PSU that gives me an idea for a future mod...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2016)

peche said:


> i like the bottom cover for PSU that gives me an idea for a future mod...


aherm the AIR 540 has no bottom cover for PSU unless you talk about post #28112 of the NZXT S340  (which i am practically sure at 100% it's what you meant  )


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I spy cable ties on the new 1070, preventative measures, or was it starting to sag already?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I spy cable ties on the new 1070, preventative measures, or was it starting to sag already?


since  it has a backplate it should not sag at start .... so i was wondering same ...my MSI does not have a backplate but rather an additional frontplate (the aforementioned Armor from MSI )and do not sag at all.


----------



## F-Zero (Aug 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I spy cable ties on the new 1070, preventative measures, or was it starting to sag already?



Yep, it started to sag already day one not much but i noticed it right away. I wanted to make sure there wasn't much pressure on the pci-e slot so i came up with this.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Yep, it started to sag already day one not much but i noticed it right away. I wanted to make sure there wasn't much pressure on the pci-e slot so i came up with this.


well my motherboard has metal framed X16 slots ... maybe that's also why it does not sag (that or the frontplate .... ) altho your method is a common measure for that issue.
not that that card was already sagging (backplate tend to make card quite more rigid which prevent that ... unless it's your PCIeX slot that is bent  ), it might be only optical, even my 290 with a Aquacomputer custom full cover block (around 1kg of copper without the backplate) and 3mm thick backplate did not sag nore broke my Asus Maximus VII Ranger slots ...


----------



## peche (Aug 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> aherm the AIR 540 has no bottom cover for PSU unless you talk about post #28112 of the NZXT S340  (which i am practically sure at 100% it's what you meant  )


ill take out completely the drive cages on my Tt Commander G42 and maybe ad a botton cover, where i would install the drives hidden, i'll leave just my SSD on it! will also add maybe one or 2 fans more! i love fans...

Regards,


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2016)

peche said:


> @cadaveca great cable management & sexy pic!, may i ask about case model sir?
> 
> Regards,


Corsair Carbide 540 AIR. PSU and other drive storage is behind mobo tray, makes cable management fairly easy.


----------



## peche (Aug 6, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Corsair Carbide 540 AIR. PSU and other drive storage is behind mobo tray, makes cable management fairly easy.


great!
im planning to mod my current Tt case, looking some ideas on many cases, want just to mod case interior, not extended modifications!


Regards,


----------



## khemist (Aug 6, 2016)

Temp for now, will get a clearer pic later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Corsair Carbide 540 AIR. PSU and other drive storage is behind mobo tray, makes cable management fairly easy.


the case that make cable salad a breeze ... (that and other "copycat" dual chamber cases  )


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2016)

Hahaha, I love my RAM sticks! 1333 @ 1933MHz, over 1.7volts and I'm not afraid of giving even more! These just fking kick ass!


----------



## R00kie (Aug 8, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Hahaha, I love my RAM sticks! 1333 @ 1933MHz, over 1.7volts and I'm not afraid of giving even more! These just fking kick ass!


Holy gobsickles, dat CPU voltage 0_o
How is it not cooking itself...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 8, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Holy gobsickles, dat CPU voltage 0_o
> How is it not cooking itself...


Is dat much? Everything under 1.5 isnt nothing.. 

I can pull 1.6+ without being afraid


----------



## JATownes (Aug 9, 2016)

Clean Desk!  It is rare, so a picture is needed.


----------



## R00kie (Aug 9, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Is dat much? Everything under 1.5 isnt nothing..
> 
> I can pull 1.6+ without being afraid


I'm pretty sure 1.35 is the safe limit...?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> I'm pretty sure 1.35 is the safe limit...?


Probably, haven't broken yet (it won't go 5GHz dammit!) 

e: Won't go even 80C in full load


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2016)

Now I think it's the limit 

The language is Finnish on the Aida64 screen, memory latency benchmark.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 9, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Now I think it's the limit
> 
> The language is Finnish on the Aida64 screen, memory latency benchmark.


What voltage are you pushing through the RAM to reach that speed? You're just a stone's throw from DDR3-2000, if the headroom is there on voltage, I'd go for it. Either that, or drop the speed to 1866 and tighten up timings a little bit.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2016)

My PC and PC desk


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> What voltage are you pushing through the RAM to reach that speed? You're just a stone's throw from DDR3-2000, if the headroom is there on voltage, I'd go for it. Either that, or drop the speed to 1866 and tighten up timings a little bit.


1.69V, I'm not afraid until 2V so I might try


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2016)

@Laurijan its that a vaporizer"?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2016)

Temporary before a good cleaning and a arrival of fresh tubing and led strip tomorrow ...

soo i decided to remove all my Corsair AF and SP from the rig ... back AF140 replaced by TY-147, front 120 AP and AF replaced by Sharkoon Sharkblade 120

but then i got the idiotic idea to remove my Triton from it ... since my only air cooler around is a Scythe Katana 4 ... i do with what i have ... HIGH RAM IS NOT KATANA FRIENDLY! oh well workaround ...
 

playing with no-flash and flash pics ... (same settings the rig was running at both moment...)
 

either a good cleaning and complete disassembly/reassembly  or ... a Thermaltake Core P3 or 5 ...


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2016)

peche said:


> @Laurijan its that a vaporizer"?



Yes - electronic cigarette


----------



## peche (Aug 9, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Yes - electronic cigarette


i have one too, 



Spoiler: peche's vapo








This one!




 how much do you have with it?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2016)

peche said:


> i have one too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


user should hide any vape while taking pc pictures ... that's not the 1st time this happen... 
i have nothing against but it's "your PC ATM" not "your vape ATM" ... (or you can contact him via PM to discuss that @peche   )

oh almost forgot ... top fans : Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK-2 (140mm) oh well they were lying on the shelf .... temporary use is still a use 


edit... surprised the Katana 4 hold my 6600K @4.4 easily under 66° during gaming (well i repasted with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, 1st test )

well couldn't sleep so ... i advanced a bit ...

finally found a use for my Games Workshop Citadel Tank Brush ... de-dusting ... and the sculpting tool was also useful ... pardon me the mess on my desk ... 
 

oh well ... looks nice, except the fittings ... might need to find some more adapted ...


overloaded front? naaah..., cable salade... annnd set...
  

oh well ~ 6hrs before i get my tubes  might need some sleep ... (3:54am ....)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 10, 2016)

To Be Continued in another Thread


----------



## peche (Aug 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> To Be Continued in another Thread


Tag me if possible, i like to watch project logs!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2016)

shuuucks ... delivery did not happen ... so i am stuck with my main rig on standby .... so i took the bait and ordered some fittings and stuffs in addition (hopefully i will get both package tomorrow ...  )

well i still have my Alpha to kill time .... (that and my pencils ... )
out of topic ... updates can be reaaaal long ... 28 min to kill ended in a speed draw ... (well ... even 15minutes updates, for me, are long ...)
seems to be missing something ............. not anymore ... luckily my update took 10minutes more ...
 


on topic
way less dusty tho ... i need to buy more GW Citadel Tank Brush ...   even the flash does not show them (compared to previous shots where ... well ... you know, i didn't saw dust until i took a pics with the flash  )


a bit more to wait ... 





dorsetknob said:


> To Be Continued in another Thread


interested in the build log ... i love "oldies but goodies"


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> To Be Continued in another Thread




Does that overclock?????? Bhahahaha


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 10, 2016)

It is time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> It is time.
> 
> View attachment 77766


meh... you didn't get something with a better real Price/Perf ratio? 

joking aside .... nice one nonetheless

albeit not worth the price at all imho not even for the 12gb or the performances, hell ... nvidia really did good to sell us GPU series that didn't even existed before ... (well ... that was Maxwell and then Volta but no Pascal until AMD did show they would do Polaris/Vega )  more and more i am inclined to call Pascal, Maxwell 1.5 which would make sense of that Titan X calling being same as the Mawell one and not Titan Y or whatever nvidia would have come with  ...

looking forward the installation and run of your new toy 

nahhhh i am fine with my 1070, thanks nvidia (and domestic insurances ... )


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> meh... you didn't get something with a better real Price/Perf ratio?
> 
> joking aside .... nice one nonetheless
> 
> ...


Yea I know I am a bit of a hypocrite, but I wanted one and decided since one of these basically is better than the three 290X's it was ok  

Yea I am not a big fan of the series in general mostly because of the way they used to be (Still a bit overpriced in my book) compared to today even.  But I took a gamble and decided that the GTX 1080ti may not come out this year (Or even at all) and I wanted the highest card to upgrade to for BF1.  Alcohol also had something to do with it (Though I had to redo the order twice LOL so maybe its brain damage instead).

I plan on making a thread about the card so be on the lookout for it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> I plan on making a thread about the card so be on the lookout for it


tag me in! 



GhostRyder said:


> but I wanted one and decided since one of these basically is better than the three 290X's it was ok


fair point ... me ... it's a lightning that decided for me (with a delay ... unlike the rest of my previous rig  )



GhostRyder said:


> I wanted the highest card to upgrade to for BF1.  Alcohol also had something to do with it (Though I had to redo the order twice LOL so maybe its brain damage instead).


BF1 is not a bad argument  alcohol neither ... i often get that as i am Walliser ... and lucky you didn't get 2 (or even worse 1 received and 2 charged  )

edit: YES!

1. 6m Alphacool tubing? 3m is already overkill for a single CPU loop i know, but they did a 2 for 1 promo and you can't ever have enough of them ... plus i can do a little longer connection to avoid kinking and still have margin on the reserve length, also new black fittings since chrome fitting seemed out of place ...
  

2. this..... because that ... was downright ugly (even hidden in the back chamber ... )
 

3. assembling, leak testing... finger crossing
   

3. HELL F*CKIN YEAH, IT'S ALIVE (well ... dunno why but my best moment came from loop assembly, during the 4690K and 290 time, the 980 Poseidon Platinum and now that one ... it's ... exhilarating when all runs fine. )


a little more will be on the second post (10 img limite )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

on the liquid used ... lesson learned i should have avoided Mayhems  (still have a 1L bottle aside ... nope never again, only in the Triton it behaved right ...)
Phobya ZuperZero Red (well UV Red but i am not a UV fan, white is enough ) also the point of having more than enough length, no kinking indeed, some little pressure point on some connection but nothing reductive


a 120mm led strip? (BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 Magnetic White, 6, 120mm ) what's the point? well 1st: testing (i use 2 Phobya 300mm on the top of the case ) and also 2nd point: ... more light for Takoko  .  (special @peche  ) will surely order more of them as Magnetic is way more practical than adhesive.
  

almost forgot ... how to feel epic while assembling ... (well also because of noisy neighborhood) ...
a neat playlist


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> on the liquid used ... lesson learned i should have avoided Mayhems  (still have a 1L bottle aside ... nope never again, only in the Triton it behaved right ...)
> Phobya ZuperZero Red (well UV Red but i am not a UV fan, white is enough ) also the point of having more than enough length, no kinking indeed, some little pressure point on some connection but nothing reductive
> View attachment 77805
> 
> ...



I like your Takoko 
Too bad your GTX1070 didn't come with a backplate


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I like your Takoko
> Too bad your GTX1070 didn't come with a backplate


mah ... the 1070's PCB is literally perfect ... "DAT MAT BLACK!"


----------



## peche (Aug 11, 2016)

@GreiverBlade  love that babe on that case dude!


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Aug 11, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Holy gobsickles, dat CPU voltage 0_o
> How is it not cooking itself...


Pentium is cheap, you can cook couple while taking it to it's limits, and i mean limits


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 12, 2016)

Like looking into a red abyss.



 


It's just the system in my signature, but in the Xigmatek Utguard case missing a Drive bay cover and side panel


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Like looking into a red abyss.
> 
> View attachment 77826
> 
> ...


well for me it's more "the red eyed creature in the white abyss looking at us" (since the whole case is lighted in white ... but i decided to finally use my Phobya G-Silent 1500 red fans ... they do a good job, quieter than the previous Alphacool CoolMove 2 i used )


grhhh i cleaned the side panel but static electricity is a b!tch ... i don't know what to do to prevent that xD (except maybe not using white light LED stripes ... that amplify the visibility of the dust on the plexi  )


----------



## SaZ (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello guys here is my pc,i hope u like it!!!!
Beautiful work to everyone here...keep rocking 

CONFIG
NAME: SGC K2
CPU: Intel 4790K @4.40GHz
Motherboard: Asus Z97-WS
Ram: Mushkin Redline Ridgeback @2133MHz 9.0-11-10-28-38
Vga: Asus Strix GTX980 DC2OC 4GB @ stock
SDD: Corsair GS240GB
HDD: Segate 2000GB
PSU: Corsair TX750M
Waterblock: SGC Prototype (custom made)
Tank: SGC Prototype (custom made)
Cable Comb: SGC Reed Prototype (custom made)
Radiator: 2x XSPC 480mm
Pump: EK dcp4.0
Flowmeter: Aquacomputer High Flow
Tubing: some ugly stuff i found around
Case: Corsair 900D
Controller: Aquaero 5 pro + Scythe Kaze Server
Fans: some fans from Thermaltake Corsair Schyte

MONITORS:
2x Samsung SyncMaster P2250
ACER V243H

(the cooling is overkill but i had 2x Asus ENGTX295 and a Q9650 overclocked before)


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Guyz, my last upgrade.


----------



## Hockster (Aug 13, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Hi Guyz, my last upgrade.



Awesome pics, what camera do you use?


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hockster said:


> Awesome pics, what camera do you use?


Thanks. Use Nikon D3100 with 18~55mm lens.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 15, 2016)

*lights!*
















i need some more cable combs

the things i hate the most right now: found out my new phobya branded e-Loops dont send an RPM signial under 7.5v so it just shows 0 when cursing at 5v and, they also send out the wrong rpm signal when at 12v 1650 vs 1800 as advertised. tested it with another fan on the same channel 

on the bright side, it is a very good night light and really pretty to look at 
i also made a short video of the RGB if anyone is interested


----------



## SaZ (Aug 16, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> *lights!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice system man  i love Lian-Li!!!!
I was wondering how much that air cooler weight?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 16, 2016)

SaZ said:


> Nice system man  i love Lian-Li!!!!
> I was wondering how much that air cooler weight?


1.1 kg


----------



## Jetster (Aug 18, 2016)

The only reason I'm fixing this is because it's my daughters. I never want to do another one 








He want to know why he's not allowed on the desk










Evidently I had a short on the back light. Youtube fix worked















Just need to glue it back together


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Komshija (Aug 18, 2016)

About three weeks ago, just a few days prior the last component (Toshiba X300 4TB) was installed.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 18, 2016)

GPU


----------



## Jetster (Aug 19, 2016)

All done, new glass and it works


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2016)

Still on air.


----------



## buzzi (Aug 19, 2016)

@khemist astonishing pics, specially the second one! I love that light in dark ambient, loos like immersed in an aquarium


----------



## khemist (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks!, it's RGB lighting so i put a bit of Blue in it, White is too harsh sometimes.


----------



## khemist (Aug 20, 2016)

Three of the LED's are broken and only give off Green so sometimes there is a Green tint... you can see it if you look at the heatsink, a few green led's.


----------



## buzzi (Aug 20, 2016)

I noticed that just now. Well, still great!




fredz77 said:


>


 One of the best rigs I've ever seen!


----------



## fredz77 (Aug 20, 2016)

buzzi said:


> I noticed that just now. Well, still great!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best rigs I've ever seen!



Oh man, thanks a lot!

Im very happy for yours coments. Thanks!


----------



## buzzi (Aug 20, 2016)

They could be easily chosen for a press release from Corsair, indeed they look like coming from it


----------



## Hockster (Aug 21, 2016)

Picked up a NZXT Hue+ today. Only using one channel right now, need to disassemble a good chuck of the PC to run the lights and cables properly. Had to play a bit first though lol.


----------



## khemist (Aug 21, 2016)

buzzi said:


> @khemist astonishing pics, specially the second one! I love that light in dark ambient, loos like immersed in an aquarium





You know, the quality of caselabs cases extends to the acrylic on the windows, it's so thick it's hard to scratch compared to others.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 21, 2016)

khemist said:


> You know, the quality of caselabs cases extends to the acrylic on the windows, it's so thick it's hard to scratch compared to others.



how are you liking those new corsair fans. are they worth the $30 asking price?


----------



## khemist (Aug 21, 2016)

I have so many fans, i even imported some from USA, these are worth it for me.

They start up at 400 rpm and can go right up to 2400rpm and they sound nice... shout out to Corsair, i'm sticking with these.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 21, 2016)

Almost done second pc,added psu and hdd,only left gpu and some fans.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Almost done second pc,added psu and hdd,only left gpu and some fans.



What GPU will you buy for your HTPC?

What unknown PSU is that?


----------



## ASOT (Aug 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> What GPU will you buy for your HTPC?
> 
> What unknown PSU is that?



Donow,for sure something with minimal 2 gb/256 bits or higher ..

The PSU is Sirtec High Power 500w 80+ Bronze


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## lZKoce (Aug 21, 2016)

Jaffakeik said:


>



DAT carpet though....  I hope the PSU is facing upwards


----------



## Komshija (Aug 21, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> DAT carpet though....  I hope the PSU is facing upwards


I think so too.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 21, 2016)

ASOT said:


> View attachment 78095 View attachment 78096 View attachment 78097 View attachment 78098 View attachment 78099 View attachment 78100
> 
> Almost done second pc,added psu and hdd,only left gpu and some fans.



Dude your so close to an awesome clean build....your cable management in back looks awesome ...but the front... can that 8 pin connector be run  under the mother board or around the back of the case?   Some may question your choice in psu but  It might be a regional thing.  All in all very nice.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 21, 2016)

Thx,is not finish yet,on top i dont have hole for cable to pass right to 8 pin power .. 

I will align somehow after i put gpu and see how fits inthere. 

PSU is fine has ovp,uvp,ocp,scp and is 80+ Bronze and 500w is enough.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 24, 2016)

My tech station. Not in the basement.


----------



## buzzi (Aug 25, 2016)

pretty neat!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 25, 2016)

buzzi said:


> pretty neat!


That's it?
I click on this thread and wait 5 minutes for all the pictures to load and that is all you post?!!!


----------



## Komshija (Aug 25, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That's it?
> I click on this thread and wait 5 minutes for all the pictures to load and that is all you post?!!!


It's notcieable if you have a slower internet connection. That's why it would be better to resize pictures to 1024x768 or upload them as the attachements.


----------



## buzzi (Aug 25, 2016)

edit images with "save for web" option (photoshop & gimp) can help too!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2016)

Finally I did cut the honeycomb grill from the rear exhaust, and now I just want to get rid of the HDD drives, because without them my rig would be whisper-quiet... still, nothing but a better improvement that I remembered, I had Define R2 few years ago with all the grills cut off, and it helped pretty damn much.. Now I was just lazy and didn't remove the PSU that I've could also cut the honeycomb under the PSU, maybe tomorrow I'll do that 






Still I'm going to do something to recude the HDD noise. 

(cleaned the dust from MB tray after taking this photo )


----------



## ernorator (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice and clean 

This PSU is immortal, have 2 working at home. One from 2007 and another from 2008. One was working with OC 3770k and 290x for few years.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2016)

ernorator said:


> Nice and clean
> 
> This PSU is immortal, have 2 working at home. One from 2007 and another from 2008. One was working with OC 3770k and 290x for few years.


Yup, bought this as an used one, since the previous owner said that this has some coil whine, so it was pretty damn cheap.. Well, this haves some coil whine, but only in gaming or other scenario which stresses the hardware (obviously more than reading TPU ). The internals were also in a good shape, so I think that maybe I don't need to change my PSU soon.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

This is what I have atm, hope you like it


----------



## Hockster (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is what I have atm, hope you like it


Nice, but i'd utilize the nvme slot, and move the fans around a bit if it was mine.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 30, 2016)

Second pc ready,clean gpu,re-apply paste MX-4 and for cpu,i'm very surprised by the asic 89.5%

Cpu is @4.5Ghz,turbo mode/CnQ/C1E/C6State all disabled with 1.416 vcore.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2016)

It looks like naked... sold my HD7750, running w/ iGPU a few days and getting something next week... maybe R9 Nano?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2016)

But now I have a strong feeling that a GTX780Ti is going there :3


----------



## ASOT (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes and it will fit nicely in case


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 4, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Yes and it will fit nicely in case


Truely. 

More RAM also in next week.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 5, 2016)

So it has been a while since I last upgraded - probably around 2012.  Upgraded from a i7 970 (which I had for at least 3 years) to a i7 4770K.  The upgrade itch hit again after and I have decided to upgrade to a i7 6900K CPU.
I changed out my pc on the test bench to the current i7 4770 K and Asus MVIE motherboard to continue crunching for WCG.  Kind of funny seeing it without a GPU.










I decided to go with MSI's x99A Carbon Gaming motherboard thanks to @cadaveca recent review.  I order G.Skill TridentZ 32 GB (3200) kit and the i7 6900K as well.  I purchased all three items through Amazon as I get free shipping (Prime). The motherboard and ram arrived a couple days after being ordered.  Sadly the CPU was shipped ParcelPool.  It was supposed to be delivered Sept. 1.  That day came and then I noticed on the tracking page said "We're sorry your package is late.  If it hasn't arrived by Tuesday, Sept 6, please come back for more options."  I am stilled pissed.  I looked up ParcelPool and was not happy with the many complaints noted by customers. Anyways - I also decided to upgrade my waterblock as my Supremacy is getting old and is still in use on the i7 4770K.  I went with the EK-Supremacy EVO Elite Edition - Intel 2011-3 waterblock. Got my case all cleaned up as well as the rad, fans and res...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 6, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> But now I have a strong feeling that a GTX780Ti is going there :3


Why not a 980ti?


----------



## Black.Raven (Sep 6, 2016)

Got two new second-hand devices:

1. Strike 7 without the control unit. (so it only can display red, because I haven't found a solution without the control unit.)






2. Dell XPS 13 9350 (Late 2015) i7-6th/16GB






This notebook is a delight to use. It's the model with the quad-hd touch panel. Have been using touch more than i thought. Especially welcome
because college just started again.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2016)

Finally got the CPU:


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 8, 2016)

No GPU waterblock ? What a shame...


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2016)

Animalpak said:


> No GPU waterblock ? What a shame...


I hear what you are saying


----------



## BraveSoul (Sep 8, 2016)

current state ATM ,  quiet & spacious


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

My PC ATM

Still awaiting some parts


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2016)

Got the PSU installed today. Tried my best with cable management. Not the best but not bad for a non modular PSU


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2016)

Why you have fans mounted on the South/North Bridge? Cooling? Both Bridges getting hot?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 9, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Why you have fans mounted on the South/North Bridge? Cooling? Both Bridges getting hot?


Cooling mostly


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 9, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Finally got the CPU



How does that CPU overclock mate?

Any good? Or no OC thus far?

Thanks.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 9, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> How does that CPU overclock mate?
> 
> Any good? Or no OC thus far?
> 
> Thanks.


No oc yet. This weekend when I get some time I will start oc. Have a lot to learn with this new platform.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 9, 2016)

HammerON said:


> No oc yet. This weekend when I get some time I will start oc. Have a lot to learn with this new platform.



Cool, no worries mate.

Have fun

Cheers.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Sep 10, 2016)

I went green! My first NVIDIA card since the GTX 580 days. Got a deal on this and with the water cooling I'm just loving it.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 10, 2016)

Vincy Boy said:


> I went green! My first NVIDIA card since the GTX 580 days. Got a deal on this and with the water cooling I'm just loving it.  View attachment 78661 View attachment 78662



I feel that one day full custom water blocks will estinguish, the actual GPU's now really start to generate less heat and AIO coolers will be even overkill for cooling. Same for the CPU's !


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2016)

Animalpak said:


> I feel that one day full custom water blocks will estinguish, the actual GPU's now really start to generate less heat and AIO coolers will be even overkill for cooling. Same for the CPU's !


nope ... those hybride AIO are not worth the price nor a real deal ...  and Corsair is not ... oh well, whatever. (although i find them less practical than custom, as i did try both, for CPU and GPU )
for instance the Asus Poseidon series idea is way better than  that, integrating it directly to a custom loop is a nicer idea (AIO feels ... meh .... compared to a custom loop... and the idea behind the disapearrance of the custom WB is void ... as many think a AIO is a P.O.S. and a custom loop is more rewarding  which is totally true ) also the placement of the tubing on that one is, .... totally impractical, to stay polite, the Fury X was better, for saying ... multiple integration (which the fury X show to be more adapted but still under a custom loop, 2 single 120mm push pull? or ... 1 240/280 or more in push pull and the satisfaction to have done something? ofc AIO have their advantages   )



Vincy Boy said:


> I went green! My first NVIDIA card since the GTX 580 days. Got a deal on this and with the water cooling I'm just loving it.  View attachment 78661 View attachment 78662


oh well as long as you get a nice deal on it ... it's a nice addition, plus it's a MSI ... i love MSI ... 

(albeit too bulky ) and nope it's not water cooling  (search how much liquid, and it's not water most of the time, a AIO contain  ).


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2016)

No moar RAM yet, but for my surprise it's the Gaming model, I was waiting for a reference card 









Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Why not a 980ti?


Budget gaming is my thing, not anything faster before a new CPU..


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2016)

Fat heat sink


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Fat heat sink



Yeah , and I wonder if it's really better than something like a CM212 evo which I'm using and I'm impressed with the temps, 
idle core temps just 2 degrees over ambient and load never reached 50 core temps yet.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Fat heat sink


It runs my delidded G3258 OC passive.. tho the RPM will never go above 700RPM so It's the same to have the fan there


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah , and I wonder if it's really better than something like a CM212 evo which I'm using and I'm impressed with the temps,
> idle core temps just 2 degrees over ambient and load never reached 50 core temps yet.


it is ... i had it and only water was better  (altho the real contender for the HR-02 Macho is the Hyper 612)


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2016)

I maybe would have bought something else, but it was on discount @ 35eur so I couldn't let that pass


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 11, 2016)

Still have not gotten round to buying that case i wanted.

Soon ™

https://www.cclonline.com/product/2...BDTYZiPU8gTUnn14ZXypbO2mqCCQXSANkwaAhC38P8HAQ


----------



## Hockster (Sep 11, 2016)

I just ordered a cable kit, comes with a full set of combs as well.

https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-b-series-dpp-cable-kit-black-red/


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 11, 2016)

Been a while since I posted an update in this thread. Decided to treat myself to a new graphics card on the weekend - Galax 1080 HOF. I had considered the Asus Strix 1080 but saw this had a white PCB and had to have it haha. Now I can actually utilise my 4k monitor in games. Despite the fans not turning off completely at idle, it seems to be as quiet as it was before with a strix 980. It's certainly much cooler and quieter than the old card when playing games though which is great. The support pole is also good so no more gpu sag - but unfortunately I had to remove my basement thing in order to fit it.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 11, 2016)

Hockster said:


> I just ordered a cable kit, comes with a full set of combs as well.
> 
> https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-b-series-dpp-cable-kit-black-red/


Lookin' good!

@THE_EGG , love that color theme!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 11, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Been a while since I posted an update in this thread. Decided to treat myself to a new graphics card on the weekend - Galax 1080 HOF. I had considered the Asus Strix 1080 but saw this had a white PCB and had to have it haha. Now I can actually utilise my 4k monitor in games. Despite the fans not turning off completely at idle, it seems to be as quiet as it was before with a strix 980. It's certainly much cooler and quieter than the old card when playing games though which is great. The support pole is also good so no more gpu sag - but unfortunately I had to remove my basement thing in order to fit it.



you should cut a hole in your basement and refit the pole, maybe one of those rubber grommets in the hole to make it look polished. otherwise that gpu pole is nutts looking


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 12, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> you should cut a hole in your basement and refit the pole, maybe one of those rubber grommets in the hole to make it look polished. otherwise that gpu pole is nutts looking


Good idea, I thought about doing that. It would look really clean and neat. When I have some spare time I might try it


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 12, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Good idea, I thought about doing that. It would look really clean and neat. When I have some spare time I might try it


Pity it isn't on the end of the card, instead of the edge. Is the front fan the only thing stopping it from mounting it there?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 12, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Good idea, I thought about doing that. It would look really clean and neat. When I have some spare time I might try it



make sure to take more pictures! 



Caring1 said:


> Pity it isn't on the end of the card, instead of the edge. Is the front fan the only thing stopping it from mounting it there?



if you look closely at the card there is another mounting spot for the pole on the end of the card. IMO on the side makes it look like a design feature rather than just an afterthought mounting it to the rear.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 12, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Been a while since I posted an update in this thread. Decided to treat myself to a new graphics card on the weekend - Galax 1080 HOF. I had considered the Asus Strix 1080 but saw this had a white PCB and had to have it haha. Now I can actually utilise my 4k monitor in games. Despite the fans not turning off completely at idle, it seems to be as quiet as it was before with a strix 980. It's certainly much cooler and quieter than the old card when playing games though which is great. The support pole is also good so no more gpu sag - but unfortunately I had to remove my basement thing in order to fit it.View attachment 78696
> 
> View attachment 78699
> 
> ...



I have a soft spot for Hall of Fame series. Galax (y) hit the nail there. I wouldn't mind if they expand it on other areas as well - as pointless as it may sound.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 12, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> The support pole is also good so no more gpu sag



Yeah its pretty cool. Never seen one before.

Cheers.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 12, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Pity it isn't on the end of the card, instead of the edge. Is the front fan the only thing stopping it from mounting it there?



Yes that's right, the internal 120mm case fan would get in the way but personally I prefer the edge location of the pole. As Arrakis said, I too see it as a design feature rather than an afterthought when mounted on the edge. Personal preference though 



Arrakis+9 said:


> make sure to take more pictures!



Will do! Might be a few weeks away before I get a chance to give it a go. I'm quite busy with a new job.


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2016)

Moved my system into a mint original version PC A05 with the inverted motherboard.  I added a 140mm vent panel.  Here it is!


































Reasonably easy to build into but if you drop a PCI screw in there it can be hard to fish it out.  Good thing it's light weight so you can shake it out.


----------



## Grings (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice rig the egg

I like white pc's but smoke so its a no-go for me

I try not to smoke directly by my pc, and it dosent get anywhere near as nasty as some i've seen, but i still noticed some yellowing on the labels of my hard disks when i retired them a while back

what would really set that pc off nice would be a seasonic snow silent psu or white superflower leadex


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 12, 2016)

Vario said:


> Moved my system into a mint original version PC A05 with the inverted motherboard.  I added a 140mm vent panel.  Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran one of those cases for quite a while, until the components I filled it with became too much heat in such a case and had to change cases. I'd say that was one of my favorite cases that I have owned. It saw me through 975x, P35, X38, X48, and P55. An overclocked i7 860 and dual 6850s proved to be too much heat output for the case to evacuate and I moved onto a different case when I built this X79, but man was the A05 a great case. I gave it to a friend who still uses it to this day. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that jammed high-end hardware into it only to hide it in such a small chassis once the case is shut. Honestly, the pictures don't do this case justice. Beautiful and much smaller than pictures would have you believe, I'd say the entire case was maybe 3.5" taller than a standard ATX board. Thanks for the trip down memory lane, @Vario .


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2016)

I really love the case.  I put a super powerful yate loon 140mm 140CFM fan on the roof panel  The result is the temperatures are about the same as my full tower.   The only proper exhaust on this case is out the front through that 120mm and the power supply.  I can feel air pressure coming from any gap it can get!

I took out the two fans on the CPU in those pictures and put a single Corsair SP120L (h100i) fan on my phanteks cooler and the result actually dropped my CPU temps and probably cools the VRMs a bit better because its not covering them.  I guess push-pull is overrated for a 120mm tower cooler.

Since you have an elite 130, you can relate, the PC a05 isn't that much bigger than my old elite 120!  Just twice the height but about the same desk footprint.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 12, 2016)

Grings said:


> Nice rig the egg
> 
> I like white pc's but smoke so its a no-go for me
> 
> ...



+1 on that superflower if you were to leave the cover off.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 12, 2016)

Basically an emulator box right now.. XEON mashing that shit up 










I have some Steam games on, no changes in hardware....yet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah its pretty cool. Never seen one before.


yep pretty  cool i never saw one before (albeit i mean a card sagging and not a pole )

i guess it's due to the frontplate that my Armor does not sag (sounds ... weird ... nonetheless ...)

tho that HOF has a backplate ... it should not sag that much (unless weak PCIeX slot, dunno ... mine have a metal bracket ... that might help also ) i doubt that card was even sagging at the beginning before "pole position" ohhh idiotic wordplay YAY!
nonetheless wicked card!



Recon-UK said:


> Basically an emulator box right now.. XEON mashing that shit up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do that with my phone/tablet/Raspberry Pi3 rather than my main rig ... except for PS2, logical ... i have only PSone PSP and Dreamcast as semi modern emulator (not counting 16bit oldies, who are legend most of them )
ARGH ... that Z.O.E part in that video reminded me that i still have the OST of Anubis ... i need to find back my boxes ... and finish Valkyrie Profile : Silmeria, Odin Sphere, FFVII Dirge of Cerberus (wait ... i did finish that one ) and replay Xenogear/saga serie ...  (oh well i can either play them on the main rig or ... re-plug my PS2 Slim Platinum )


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep pretty  cool i never saw one before (albeit i mean a card sagging and not a pole )
> 
> i guess it's due to the frontplate that my Armor does not sag (sounds ... weird ... nonetheless ...)
> 
> ...


Yeh it doesn't sag or bend without the pole (the HOF has a frontplate/baseplate and backplate) but over time I'm thinking it would put too much strain on the PCIe slot due to the sheer weight of the card - I think it's the heaviest card I've ever had. Also I host and go to small LANs with a group of friends so I figured that any movement should be limited if I fit the support pole. And who knows, my Asus 980 strix did not sag when I first installed it but it was sagging noticeably when I replaced it with the HOF.

I guess the only downside for me so far is that the shroud is plastic but I think if it was metal it would weigh so much that it would buckle the motherboard!


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Yeh it doesn't sag or bend without the pole (the HOF has a frontplate/baseplate and backplate) but over time I'm thinking it would put too much strain on the PCIe slot due to the sheer weight of the card - I think it's the heaviest card I've ever had. Also I host and go to small LANs with a group of friends so I figured that any movement should be limited if I fit the support pole. And who knows, my Asus 980 strix did not sag when I first installed it but it was sagging noticeably when I replaced it with the HOF.
> 
> I guess the only downside for me so far is that the shroud is plastic but I think if it was metal it would weigh so much that it would buckle the motherboard!


I've tried various things like running a guywire ziptie from a hole on the card to anything on the case I can hook it to.  It looks kind of trashy and you have to waste a zip tie any time you take the card out.  It would be nice if the manufacturers just made something that simply worked.
I have a Prolimatech MK13 which has a bar holding the fans to it which mounts to a bracket on a different PCI slot from the card, it seems to prop the card up enough.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2016)

Vario said:


> I've tried various things like running a guywire ziptie from a hole on the card to anything on the case I can hook it to.  It looks kind of trashy and you have to waste a zip tie any time you take the card out.  It would be nice if the manufacturers just made something that simply worked.
> I have a Prolimatech MK13 which has a bar holding the fans to it which mounts to a bracket on a different PCI slot from the card, it seems to prop the card up enough.


Yeh that bar looks pretty neat in your rig. When I tried out litecoin mining a couple of years ago I used fishing line to support some of the graphics cards. Worked well enough at the time and you couldn't really see it either.


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> I ran one of those cases for quite a while, until the components I filled it with became too much heat in such a case and had to change cases. I'd say that was one of my favorite cases that I have owned. It saw me through 975x, P35, X38, X48, and P55. An overclocked i7 860 and dual 6850s proved to be too much heat output for the case to evacuate and I moved onto a different case when I built this X79, but man was the A05 a great case. I gave it to a friend who still uses it to this day. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that jammed high-end hardware into it only to hide it in such a small chassis once the case is shut. Honestly, the pictures don't do this case justice. Beautiful and much smaller than pictures would have you believe, I'd say the entire case was maybe 3.5" taller than a standard ATX board. Thanks for the trip down memory lane, @Vario .


So I got the power supply mounted fan side up with the idea it would pull air though the holes in the drive cage, and while temps on my VGA and CPU are perfect the power supply got really hot in about 1 hour of playing.
Wonder if flipping it would help, then it would be pulling from the tiny 1/2" of space at the bottom of the case, doesn't seem much better.  Otherwise I guess I'll leave the front bezel off when I play games.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 13, 2016)

*Upgrade season begins once again for ol beastie*​_
Finally_ pulled the trigger on a silver Ncase M1. Yes it is expensive. As much as it is beloved to me, it's really exhausting to lug this SG08 around. I bought rucpac backpack straps for my Pelican 1510 a while ago but didn't bring it home with me from the UK; that's going on as soon as I get back.



Why do I feel like I'm going to have to settle for a 1060 instead of a 1070 just because of this choice 

In other news






Breaking out the camera for this would be a preposterous proposition. That said my 6S' camera is actually impressive. Also impressive is how small the SF600 is. I haven't actually held my ST45SF-G (which this will be replacing) in my hands in some time, so the initial thrill of holding an entire PSU in my palm has kind of been lost. I'm reliving that thrill all over again.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vario said:


> So I got the power supply mounted fan side up with the idea it would pull air though the holes in the drive cage, and while temps on my VGA and CPU are perfect the power supply got really hot in about 1 hour of playing.
> Wonder if flipping it would help, then it would be pulling from the tiny 1/2" of space at the bottom of the case, doesn't seem much better.  Otherwise I guess I'll leave the front bezel off when I play games.


drill a hole out 120mm sized below the psu that was one of the design flaws in that case along with the venting in the top were the gpu sits but it looks like that was already taken care of


----------



## Vario (Sep 13, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> drill a hole out 120mm sized below the psu that was one of the design flaws in that case along with the venting in the top were the gpu sits but it looks like that was already taken care of


I would but I don't want to cut anything on this case, I want to keep it mint.  I'm going to try flipping the PSU and if that doesn't work I might drill out the rivetted 3x internal 3.5 drive cage or something.

edit: flipped it, seems to help a bit and I got to do some more cable management as a side benefit.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2016)

THE_EGG said:


> Been a while since I posted an update in this thread. Decided to treat myself to a new graphics card on the weekend - Galax 1080 HOF. I had considered the Asus Strix 1080 but saw this had a white PCB and had to have it haha. Now I can actually utilise my 4k monitor in games. Despite the fans not turning off completely at idle, it seems to be as quiet as it was before with a strix 980. It's certainly much cooler and quieter than the old card when playing games though which is great. The support pole is also good so no more gpu sag - but unfortunately I had to remove my basement thing in order to fit it.View attachment 78696
> 
> View attachment 78699
> 
> ...


You need to put a little/mini stripper on that pole


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You need to put a little/mini stripper on that pole


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2016)

t_ski said:


> You need to put a little/mini stripper on that pole






Random Murderer said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one thinking it



so do i ... that and ... pole position ... my initial lame joke based on it ... well it's a fast card ... so it deserve pole position.

ohhh that give me an idea for my next figurine in my rig ... now i need a HOF 1080 to replace my brand new Armor 1070 .... that gonna hurt a bit ....

tho ...  no price is too high to make Takoko less ... alone ...  

one again ... for fun and recollection  

 

or not ... that card cost ...is ... *aouch*


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2016)

One pic more. Finally, fking finally I see my own PC having an almost perfect cable management :3


----------



## mrbudgie (Sep 14, 2016)

Getting there


----------



## Toothless (Sep 15, 2016)

Someone get over here and make me redo my setup, it's absolutely horrid right now and I'm lacking motivation. 

mmm icecream


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> One pic more. Finally, fking finally I see my own PC having an almost perfect cable management :3


Looking damn good!
It's a great feeling finally having a setup with great cable management, isn't it? I should post mine. Like you, it's my first setup with proper cable management.


Toothless said:


> ... I'm lacking motivation.


Hey. Stop that!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 16, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Looking damn good!
> It's a great feeling finally having a setup with great cable management, isn't it? I should post mine. Like you, it's my first setup with proper cable management.


Yep, it's just like you can't never get a perfect with first try when trying to organize the cables


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 17, 2016)

One of the many PCs to my right....   Looks like I need a sig update too!


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 17, 2016)

Got myself a little something.


----------



## Hockster (Sep 17, 2016)

Did some cable management. I still need to figure out how to clean up the cables on the very bottom though.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 17, 2016)

Hockster said:


> I still need to figure out how to clean up the cables on the very bottom though.


----------



## Hockster (Sep 17, 2016)

The white strip is RGB lighting. It's the USB and audio cabling that has me flummoxed. I probably need to remove the motherboard to do it correctly.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2016)

Hockster said:


> The white strip is RGB lighting. It's the USB and audio cabling that has me flummoxed. I probably need to remove the motherboard to do it correctly.


Sleeve it and tuck it behind the mobo


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hockster said:


> The white strip is RGB lighting. It's the USB and audio cabling that has me flummoxed. I probably need to remove the motherboard to do it correctly.


Camouflage it with a length of matt black duct tape across the bottom edge of the board to hide the wiring and bottom connectors.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 18, 2016)

Hockster said:


> The white strip is RGB lighting. It's the USB and audio cabling that has me flummoxed. I probably need to remove the motherboard to do it correctly.


Would black heat shrink tubing work?


----------



## fredz77 (Sep 18, 2016)

Off.


----------



## Hockster (Sep 18, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Would black heat shrink tubing work?


Not sure. The real problem is excess length for some of the cables, especially the power and control cable for the RGB controller. I just need to just pull it apart and do the cabling properly lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2016)

Hockster said:


> Not sure. The real problem is excess length for some of the cables, especially the power and control cable for the RGB controller. I just need to just pull it apart and do the cabling properly lol.


in a AIR 540... you have issues on cable management? how do you do that?  on mine not even one fan cable shows up (ok ok ... connected to a NZXT Grid+ in the back tray instead of the mobo ... only the RAM cooler is connected to the mobo ) well i need to pull back a bit the power panel wires ... i noticed they show a bit ...

the only thing that bug me on your build... is the LED strip placement and the 2 empty 3.5" tray (i use them to block and hide slightly the audio cable and the Grid+ connection USB cable), but that's personal (just as i put my LED strip on the top and left side instead of bottom.).


----------



## Hockster (Sep 20, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> in a AIR 540... you have issues on cable management? how do you do that?  on mine not even one fan cable shows up (ok ok ... connected to a NZXT Grid+ in the back tray instead that on the mobo ... only the RAM cooler is connected to the mobo ) well i need to pull back a bit the power panel wires ... i noticed they show a bit ...
> 
> the only thing that bug me on your build... is the LED strip placement and the 2 empty 3.5" tray (i use them to block and hide slightly the audio cable and the Grid+ connection USB cable), but that's personal (just as i put my LED strip on the top and left side instead of bottom.).



I'm experimenting with the strip placements still. I didn't run the cables on the bottom properly during the build, now I'm paying for it lol.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 22, 2016)

Added a new monitor and new gpu to second rig


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 22, 2016)

*Ol Beastie passes 50,000km*​Not much to say. Here she is enjoying a good view of the mountains @ CYVR before sunset. G-XLEA arrived just after sundown, so unfortunately could not get a shot of Ol' Beastie + A380 + view.

 

Very pumped for the plethora of upgrades that are coming in the next 2 weeks. New NCASE M1 v5, DEMCI dust filters, sleeved cables, GTX 1070, Rucpac straps for my Peli 1510, and a new linnmon desk from IKEA all on the way. All in addition to the brand new SF600 and U2515H that I'm already using.


----------



## peche (Sep 22, 2016)

@F-Zero an hydrant?
lolz seem pretty crazy, what an amazing rig by the way!

Regards,


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 23, 2016)

peche said:


> @F-Zero an hydrant?
> lolz seem pretty crazy, what an amazing rig by the way!
> 
> Regards,



My pet bird who i had for 8 years loved and played with the yellow hydrant. He sadly died this year. I keep it there because it reminds me of him.


----------



## peche (Sep 23, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> My pet bird who i had for 8 years loved and played with the yellow hydrant. He sadly died this year. I keep it there because it reminds me of him.


thats a sad one bro, it reminds me the times i've spent with one of my dogs before it died, its amazing how a pet can be part of our lives!
have a great day

Regards,


----------



## khemist (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah!, i'm a postal worker and i have no love for dogs because most of them are so hostlle to me because of idiot owners.

But there are a few who love to see me everyday and i can't help giving them a little tickle or a treat.!


----------



## Hockster (Sep 24, 2016)

Tear down and rebuild day. I broke one of my own rules. There's never enough time to do it right but always enough time to do it over.

Probably as good as I can get. I hope to find something functional that I can put in the left HDD slot to cover the openings.


----------



## Vario (Sep 27, 2016)

ordered a seasonic 660 platinum so I'll be tearing everything apart again but I have this pc a05 case pretty well figured out, ill post some pictures when I do the surgery

Maybe I'll sleeve some of the wires I have with paracord, right now its a mess.  I got a ton of army surplus olive cord.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 28, 2016)

Intel vs Amd


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 29, 2016)

Something arrived today  Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 Gb, Kingston HyperX Savage 2x8 Gb 2400 Mhz DDR3, WD Blue 2Tb


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Kingston HyperX Savage 2x8 Gb 2400 Mhz DDR3


for a secondary rig?


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 29, 2016)

peche said:


> for a secondary rig?


I put my 16 gb of g.skill 1600 mhz memory in the i5. Savage goes in the i7.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> I put my 16 gb of g.skill 1600 mhz memory in the i5. Savage goes in the i7.


great! have your ever seen the memory fan from kingston ?
i like a lot, might also look sexier on your rig with those rams!


Regards,


----------



## khemist (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2016)

Thats a nice case you got there Khemist!


----------



## khemist (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, i love it!.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Vario (Oct 1, 2016)

Here it is with Seasonic SS-660XP2 Platinum.  Also added some M3 thumb screws because the Lian Li M3 screws are horrible to work with, they like to fall inside things and are hard to get out.  Plastic cable ladder clamps with adhesive squares are great for cases like this where you have a lot of wiring and no cable management built into the case, I bought a bag of them on eBay some years ago.

Also put that SATA power outside like that on the left side rather than tucking the wire because I have a drive I do backups to which I do not leave installed.  Don't care much about the appearance, I am able to get it out of the air stream by putting it there.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

Vario said:


> Also put that SATA power outside like that on the left side rather than tucking the wire because I have a drive I do backups to which I do not leave installed. Don't care much about the appearance, I am able to get it out of the air stream by putting it there


Good save, otherwise I was wondering why is it tied to the side, and that's some cooler on your graphics card you got.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

Got myself decent camera finally. Still learning, it's way smarter than I am lol. Took a dark room shot to highlight the lighting, it's much more subtle with the side window on, but those reflections....


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

Vario said:


> Thats a nice case you got there Khemist!



Mine was the FIRST BH7 ever shipped also!.

It's a shame they are not stamped or else it might be worth more money, not that i would ever sell it.;


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

That was mine, i think it was the first bullet case of all.


----------



## Vario (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow.  I had never seen one but that is a nice form factor.
I got rid of the dumb Lian Li rear inner grill in picture behind my CPU's tower cooler, big difference in intake pressure!  No need to have a grill on an inner fan that has no unsecured wires near it.  The outer thin mesh filter/grill probably restricts enough airflow as it is.  Maybe clean up the SATA power cable at some point when I open it next.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2016)

Hockster said:


> Got myself decent camera finally. Still learning, it's way smarter than I am lol. Took a dark room shot to highlight the lighting, it's much more subtle with the side window on, but those reflections....
> 
> View attachment 79568


No offense intended, but I liked what I seen in your build even more in your past photo reply without the added LED bling, of course that's just me.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

It's awesome and the case handles are optional and easy to remove.. you can even cover up the holes with some rubber inserts they provide.

You might see a lot of builds in this over the years but probably not fully watercooled as i;v selling most of it of just now.


----------



## Vario (Oct 2, 2016)

khemist said:


> It's awesome and the case handles are optional and easy to remove.. you can even comver up the holes with some rubber inserts tyehy provide.
> 
> You might see a lot of builds in this over the years but probably not fully watercooled as i;v selling most of it of just now.


Its nice to see smaller ATX I went that way myself with the A05 in the past month after having a full size tower.  Takes up less space and in some ways cools better with fewer fans/noise.





This picture I found on overclock.net really shows how small it is next to that ITX!


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

This is ATX.  ah you must have checked the other versions?.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> No offense intended, but I liked what I seen in your build even more in your past photo reply without the added LED bling, of course that's just me.


None taken. The pic does make it seem extremely bright. It's no where near that, I just take lousy photos. I think that one was extremely overexposed.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

I liked it compared to some photos on here mate! 

I only figured out how to do it through trial and error and getting the cheapest DSLR and a decent lens.

Looks cool... some people on here might say i don't know how to do it since i don't know what is right and wrong.

If it looks ok i post it.

If you have ok stuff if makes it ok, a good lens and a tripod makes it a lot easier, i use one of the cheapest Nikons there is, a D3100 and 35mm f1.8g lens.

A tip for anyone who has no money for any photo equipment , turn your monitor to a white directional light (turn your home screen to a White screen and turn the brightness up if needed) and point it at the pc and keep your cam/phone cam as still as you can (use something as a tripod to keep it as still as possible), you can get some really great pics.

I done it for years and got some decent pics.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

I got a D3300 kit, 17-55 lens came with it. This is much closer to what it really looks like.



 

I prefer understated lighting used for emphasis rather than full "blown look at me" bling.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

I wasn't trying to preach, yeah man, love it, looks classy! wd.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

Any feedback is always appreciated.

I stuck a drive in there just to cover to bottom opening. I'm thinking of getting a mirror cut to fit in the bottom, hide the few cables I can't tuck away and see the bottom of the vid card.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

I see you are in Canada!, i could have been  Canadian if my dad went with the job offer he had almost 40 years ago ( i'm old BTW), GL.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm old too lol


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

Do you have room for an old Scottish guy?, (38) ...please?.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

That WAS a joke BTW.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

Always room for hardware nerds


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

That WASN'T a joke BTW , see you on Monday!!!.


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

Clean them sheets eh?.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 2, 2016)

Sheets? I'm divorced, I just sleep at my desk now lol


----------



## khemist (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll go top desk you go bottom, eh?.


----------



## Misaki (Oct 2, 2016)

Soo, I've shipped my computer from Poland to UK (almost 1700 miles). Supringisly hard drives survived plus I upgraded it.

Specs before/after:

ASUS M5A97 R2.0
AMD FX6300
GoodRam 8GB 1333MHz CL9
ATi HD4850/ASUS GTX660Ti
Seagate + WD Blue - 2x 1TB
New: SSD - Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
Chieftec GPS 450W/Antec 550W
Iiyama 1920x1080 IPS/HP Z27s (4K IPS)

I could just build new one, but this one is enough for me, plus I'm sentimental about it because I built it when I started high school. I'm in college now.














Bonus pic - desk is small, but even pizza fits in here!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 2, 2016)

Misaki said:


> Soo, I've shipped my computer from Poland to UK (almost 1700 miles). Supringisly hard drives survived plus I upgraded it.
> 
> Specs before/after:
> 
> ...



Well I hope you are going to get a larger desk if you roll with a dual-monitor setup  I like the initiative on the travelling PC!

I had a desk about that size last year, and it was just barely enough in length for a i2369VM and SG08. Needless to say, there was no room for the textbooks. Fun times.


----------



## FilipM (Oct 2, 2016)

Been a while but hey, I got some new stuff in:

Antec 1200 Case
Asus P6T Deluxe V2
i7 920
CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL
Gigabyte GTX1060 Windforce OC
Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600MHz 6GB
Sound Blaster Xtreme Gamer
Sama Forza Modular 750W 80+ Gold
1TB drive
3x24" Full HD Screens


----------



## Misaki (Oct 3, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Well I hope you are going to get a larger desk if you roll with a dual-monitor setup  I like the initiative on the travelling PC!
> 
> I had a desk about that size last year, and it was just barely enough in length for a i2369VM and SG08. Needless to say, there was no room for the textbooks. Fun times.


I wanted to avoid having two monitors, because it takes too much space and looks too nerdy. That's why I went with 4K instead 

I'm renting a room so I can't really do that, but it's fine as long as you push everything under the monitor!


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 3, 2016)

Misaki said:


> Soo, I've shipped my computer from Poland to UK (almost 1700 miles). Supringisly hard drives survived plus I upgraded it.
> 
> Specs before/after:
> 
> ...



That is a nice thick pizza but is that corn on there.


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Been a while but hey, I got some new stuff in:
> 
> Antec 1200 Case
> Asus P6T Deluxe V2
> ...


i always wanted to have my old momo controler on my desk, but lost some parts of the controler bundle, great rig sir indeed,


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 3, 2016)

Changed the LED from Blue to Purple On the eMachines pc

Specs: Q6600@2.4GHZ QUAD, 4GB DDR2, 160GB HDD+2 80GB laptop HDDs, and a nVidia 6600 256MB


----------



## FilipM (Oct 4, 2016)

peche said:


> i always wanted to have my old momo controler on my desk, but lost some parts of the controler bundle, great rig sir indeed,



Thanks kind sir, glad you like it 

I will be updating the rig probably with some Fanatec Clubsport stuff soon, and slap a 6-core Xeon in there + SSD. X58 still has life in it


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 4, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Changed the LED from Blue to Purple On the eMachines pc
> 
> Specs: Q6600@2.4GHZ QUAD, 4GB DDR2, 160GB HDD+2 80GB laptop HDDs, and a nVidia 6600 256MB


Is that purple in the middle, and illuminated with pink around the outside of the button?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 4, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Is that purple in the middle, and illuminated with pink around the outside of the button?


Yes


----------



## ASOT (Oct 4, 2016)

Say it goodbye to NVIDIA® Maxwell™ GTX 970 < Welcome to new King NVIDIA Pascal™ GTX 1060


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Say it goodbye to NVIDIA® Maxwell™ GTX 970 < Welcome to new King NVIDIA Pascal™ GTX 1060View attachment 79667 View attachment 79668 View attachment 79669 View attachment 79670


Great Card @ASOT, hope you will enjoy it!

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2016)

Installed another 8Gigs of RAM, damn I dont have a camera atm


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Installed another 8Gigs of RAM, damn I dont have a camera atm


cellphone?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2016)

peche said:


> cellphone?


Don't have one, getting it back in a few days.


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Don't have one, getting it back in a few days.


awesome, cellphone its like an addiction now days...


----------



## ASOT (Oct 4, 2016)

@peche Ty bro,i like it very much  Is impresive and big.

Made same pics with dimmed lights and full strips led


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

ASOT said:


> @peche Ty bro,i like it very much  Is impresive and big.
> 
> Made same pics with dimmed lights and full strips led


Great pics lad! im happy you just upgraded!

Regards,


----------



## Hockster (Oct 4, 2016)

Latest addition:


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 5, 2016)

Hockster said:


> Latest addition:
> 
> View attachment 79695



Speed....Revisions?


----------



## Hockster (Oct 5, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> Speed....Revisions?


2666, anything faster was out of stock. Issue thought, the Link software will only change the lighting on one stick, whichever one is in slot 1. Either stick in slot 3 can't be changed. I want the default blinking to just be a static light.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2016)

peche said:


> awesome, cellphone its like an addiction now days...


My temporary phone can't take photos without a memory card


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> My temporary phone can't take photos without a memory card


thats a quite bad notice, i use to take weird photos to weird things!

Regards,


----------



## Paladone (Oct 7, 2016)

Finally finished my build today with assistance from the helpful folks here. The first water cooling build I've done myself.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2016)

New Xeon crunching PC:


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

@HammerON thats a Tt core V31? looks smaller than V51!

Regards,


----------



## HammerON (Oct 7, 2016)

Nope. It is the V51


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Nope. It is the V51


saw it smaller i guess becase of the loop dunno. great case still wanting one of those, 
thanks!

REegards,


----------



## PoptartBoi (Oct 8, 2016)

My build I'll add some better pics shortly. 



.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2016)

*Ol' Beastie's 2016 overhaul - *​
Upon request from @MIRTAZAPINE .



 

This is Ol' Beastie having completed all of her 2016 upgrades. NCase M1, Corsair SF600, EVGA GTX 1070, Cablemod paracord in white/blue, Demciflex filters, and (very unfortunately) a 750GB MX300 to stand in for her previous 850 EVO that is going for RMA.

I intentionally omitted cable combs from my order. My quibble with the SF600 / M1 combo is that the bend required of the 24-pin is too great, and with stock cables this prevents the NF-F12 I have mounted now (not shown, on a separate bracket) from being used as the 24-pin is too stiff and juts out at an angle. Sleeved cables solve this problem but only without combs, as the sleeved cables are more voluminous and obviously need to be ruffed up a bit to fit properly. 



 

Here is the new MX300. Runs perfectly, though I really wish my 850 EVO didn't have to crap out on me. Also messed up the bokeh here, dunno why I touched the "clarity" setting.


----------



## F-Zero (Oct 8, 2016)

I finally found the time to clean the dust out of my Devil  I'm hoping to buy some black/red sleeved extension cables for the 24 pin and 8 pin power connectors.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2016)

Good job on the pictures. Using the sun is the best lighting


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 9, 2016)

Removed my X-Fi Titanium HD from my PC...





...and use old XFi- Surround 5.1 USB because I have power amp (no volume control) thus the volume control on this would be useful





Also my CM Storm Quick Fire Pro dead today, so I back to some old membrane keyboard I found lying somewhere in my room


----------



## khemist (Oct 15, 2016)

Stuck this on my 1080.

I've ordered a EVGA SC cooler from ebay also, will see what one performs best.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 22, 2016)

New mobo & gpu for 2nd rig.


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 22, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Say it goodbye to NVIDIA® Maxwell™ GTX 970 < Welcome to new King NVIDIA Pascal™ GTX 1060View attachment 79667 View attachment 79668 View attachment 79669 View attachment 79670



Hello Kitty?


----------



## ASOT (Oct 22, 2016)

TRUELOVE95 said:


> Hello Kitty?



Yes,i like it )))) my gf does too


----------



## khemist (Oct 27, 2016)

I've got this coming again and a lot more,.

I never got around to using it last time and sold it on.. pics up when i get the stuff.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 27, 2016)

Here's my daily driver "The Banshee". Doesn't look too fancy but it gets the job done very well.

I have an Evga GTX 680 SC 2GB with full cover block lying around that I'll probably throw in here as well for PhysX & GPGPU use.
And I'll likely install the mobo water block that has been sitting in my parts bin for a year lol.


----------



## khemist (Oct 27, 2016)

Rad arrived only, excuse the blurry pic, i will get some decent ones once i have the fans, pump and res mounted.


----------



## peche (Oct 27, 2016)

DR4G00N said:


> I have an Evga GTX 680 SC 2GB with full cover block lying around that I'll probably throw in here as well for PhysX & GPGPU use.


i have decided to do the same with my GTX 680 when upgrade it, selling it on a ridiculous lower price isn't something that i like, 

Regards,


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 27, 2016)

khemist said:


> Rad arrived only, excuse the blurry pic, i will get some decent ones once i have the fans, pump and res mounted.



assuming your going to use the desk stand accessory for that bad boy?


----------



## khemist (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, i've got a load of stuff coming including a fan controller, the base for the rad, some pass through fittings, a res mount that cost over £70 (WTF?) and a heatkiller block and backplate for my 1080.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 30, 2016)

My DIY power amp gone bust on one of it's channel so I use my old trusty Rotel RA-820 amp back






Also I found the wonky keyboard switch on my CM Storm QuickFire Pro keyboard (number 3) and replaced it with the pause button switch which I never use. Made my 104 keys keyboard to 103 





Since my old amp is back, I put back my Titanium HD, and dug up my toolbox and see tons of opamp I don't use, bought them but never tried it. So I try combination of LT1028 and LT1498. Sounds lovely, bass is more pronounced than old opamp female voice, most notably Katie Melua sounds more refined without shrill (previously it's LME49710HA and LME4970HA, bass are too tight and higher frequency a bit cold)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2016)

@t_ski  logitech Z506 there?


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2016)

peche said:


> @t_ski  logitech Z506 there?



Yes  I have them and the 2.1 Z533


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Yes  I have them and the 2.1 Z533


ohh interesting i have Z506 5.1 ! what a great kit right!


----------



## ASOT (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes i have on the skylake pc,great sound,good quality bass


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2016)

ASOT said:


> Yes i have on the skylake pc,great sound,good quality bass


great! and the most important and awesome part! they are pretty affordable!

Regards,


----------



## Vario (Oct 31, 2016)

Dropped to 1 fan on the MK13, a Koolance 120mm, and changed the top 140 (above the red light) to a Masscool.  The Masscool's fan screw thread was off-center and oblong-ed the thin aluminum roof's holes slightly  .


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2016)

Hmmm, some lovely machines here!

I thought I'd put a quick one up of mine,* it's a work in progress *as I'm about to change the coolant (to clear/uv blue), also changing the cpu waterblock to the full copper version to match the other blocks better, also need to put my UV LED strip back in. I found I can use the fan speed knob on the case as a dimmer since all fans are running off the motherboard. Sorry for the dust, can't be bothered to clean it right now, I'll put more effort into pics when it's finished 

Mods to the case basically just involve removing all dust filters, and the stamped metal mesh front back and top. The main mesh all the externals are covered with is restrictive enough so I've minimized restrictions wherever possible. I also put a 120mm fan in the drive bays. To minimize pump noise, the reservoir is attached with rubber stand-offs on a stainless steel plate which is bolted to drive bays and bottom of case. Rear fan is attached externally with a black wire grill, due to the plastic bezels extending back it's ended up flush with the back of the case which is handy, I wouldn't have liked that if it was more visible.

   

Hmm, scrutinizing my own pics, I want to paint the asus wireless card too, mostly to black up the io shield, but the red won't match when coolant is changed... Need to dig out a can of black paint.

Suggestions welcome


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2016)

@infrared great pics! you should give me some tips for pics! i suck taking hardware pictures, 

regards,


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2016)

Cheers, although I think it's mostly the camera that makes my terrible photography look good!

I've got a 500w halogen flood light i use sometimes (first couple of pics) which can help, the last two are just with flash though, seemed to come out really nice. It actually doesn't look that good in reality, there's not enough lighting to make the red coolant look it's best. Also dusting is good, but I'm lazy and it'll just get dusty again lol.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 2, 2016)

@infrared get a 220v Metrovac! Plug it in, secure fan blades with a pen, turn it on, blast a way and in a minute's time, you're all done. 
I must sound like a walking billboard for metrovac at this point  but seriously this thing is the best solution for PCs since sliced bread.


----------



## infrared (Nov 2, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> @infrared get a 220v Metrovac! Plug it in, secure fan blades with a pen, turn it on, blast a way and in a minute's time, you're all done.
> I must sound like a walking billboard for metrovac at this point  but seriously this thing is the best solution for PCs since sliced bread.


Cheers, they look pretty cool. Usually i just take it outside, fire up the compressor and blast it with a pointy nozzle, but this thing weighs a freakin tonne so I'll leave it a bit longer between dusting. I guess I could always go over it with mini dyson and a microfibre. It's on 24/7 either folding or gaming so it gets dusty really fast.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2016)

peche said:


> @t_ski  logitech Z506 there?





peche said:


> ohh interesting i have Z506 5.1 ! what a great kit right!





peche said:


> great! and the most important and awesome part! they are pretty affordable!
> 
> Regards,


Yep, that's the kit.  They are really nice, but I needed to buy these for the headphone jack after I replaced my card reader/ I/O panel combo and lost my headphone jack. Can't game until 3:00am with the rest of the family asleep by using speakers. 

I've seen refurb kits for around $35


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2016)

t_ski said:


> Yep, that's the kit.  They are really nice, but I needed to buy these for the headphone jack after I replaced my card reader/ I/O panel combo and lost my headphone jack. Can't game until 3:00am with the rest of the family asleep by using speakers.
> 
> I've seen refurb kits for around $35


they are great for movies too! quality sound and pretty afordable, also they are always on stock on most stores, 

Regards,


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 3, 2016)

khemist said:


> I've got this coming again and a lot more,.
> 
> I never got around to using it last time and sold it on.. pics up when i get the stuff.



Are you mouting that rad on that Silverstone case?


----------



## khemist (Nov 3, 2016)

No, that is a setup i had years ago, i sold the rad off before i even used it, now i've bought the same rad again and will be running it as an external setup into my Caselabs BH7 case.


----------



## khemist (Nov 4, 2016)

My old rig from 2014 i think, not sure if i posted it here.

That TJ08 is a really nice little case for someone on a budget and wants a smaller case.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 4, 2016)

HammerON said:


> New Xeon crunching PC:
> View attachment 79764


What's the top speed on all cores?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> What's the top speed on all cores?


2.4 GHz on all cores while crunching.

Edit: Actually it appears that they are all running at 2.49 GHz


----------



## F-Zero (Nov 8, 2016)

Just finished my new Skylake build. Now just to add one more 8 gb memory module and a SSD.


----------



## er557 (Nov 10, 2016)

"XEON FUTURE II"
 all is up and running, image uploaded,

I can max any game @4k ultra with AA, plus the vmware guests resume way more faster now, this is the pc of tomorrow, it should last many years

http://imgur.com/a/DT8Ho

and no, the cpu didnt cost it's retail price of 7K $.....


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 11, 2016)

er557 said:


> View attachment 80973 View attachment 80972
> 
> 
> "XEON FUTURE II"
> ...


Which motherboard are you using?


----------



## er557 (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm using my two year old msi x99s gaming 7, latest bios, which used to host my 5820k; now supports the xeon which surfaced q3' 2015


----------



## Vario (Nov 12, 2016)

I put this Blue NZXT LED kit in my case because I had it lying around and figured "Why not?"


----------



## gottistar (Nov 12, 2016)

hey fellas, its been a while....abit has changed, heres the rig at the mo....specs can be found on ma profile...


----------



## gottistar (Nov 13, 2016)

F-Zero said:


> Got myself a little something.
> View attachment 78906 View attachment 78907 View attachment 78908


nice man..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2016)

an Athlon 5350 ... with an Audigy FX PCIeX X1 ... that has no use ... well...

CHANGE! ok that's a X8 card in a X16 physical but X4 Wired ... M'kay?


not too bad for a GT730 2gb DDR3, Kepler not Fermi (GK208 )


i can still play all my games fine (ok ... med-low settings but still 1080p  )
not bad either for a AMD Apu 4x2.05ghz and only 8gb DDR3 1600


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> not too bad for a GT730 2gb DDR3, Kepler not Fermi (GK208 )


Should of gotten the 730 (Kepler) with GDDR5 on a 64-bit bus (40 GB/s), more memory bandwidth over the DDR3 version. Stays pretty cool for a single slot/low profile heatsink even with a small overclock on the GPU (highest I've seen is 65c)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2016)

@bizzfinker 
HD5450 or GT610 as a cheaper inexpensive alternate? I forget does HD5450 support ... oh goodness what's called, AMD's h.264 hardware playback ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Should of gotten the 730 (Kepler) with GDDR5 on a 64-bit bus (40 GB/s), more memory bandwidth over the DDR3 version. Stays pretty cool for a single slot/low profile heatsink even with a small overclock on the GPU (highest I've seen is 65c)


aye ... totally true ... but that was the only in stock and i bought it initially for a server rather than my mom's HTPC  (you mean the GK107 that was also used in OEM GT730A )

turned out that it was a better idea than a Audigy FX ... since they use HDMI output rather than dedicated or on board soundcard 

for me as long as it does 60fps med low 1080p on any games i play, i am fine 



JrRacinFan said:


> @bizzfinker
> HD5450 or GT610 as a cheaper inexpensive alternate? I forget does HD5450 support ... oh goodness what's called, AMD's h.264 hardware playback ...


actually that 730 did cost me less than a HD5450 i bought a while ago  (i had also a R7 240 but i resold it )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i bought a while ago


Yeah, that must have been quite a bit past ...

I would've stuck with the 240.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, that must have been quite a bit past ...
> 
> I would've stuck with the 240.


actually not ... the 5450 was 65chf the GT730 was 63chf  within 3 month differences 

the R7 240 was a dual slot low profile active cooling ... and yep i regret that i sold it previous to realizing that my mom computer with a 35chf APU could run my STEAM library with no hiccups (funnier my travel library is on a 60gb SSD in a USB3.0 enclosure and i didn't needed to transfer the games as they did work pretty much fine right at 1st try )


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2016)

I think AMD resigned the HD 5450 to legacy driver support, and the HD 5450 does support H.264, VC-1, MPEG-2, and Adobe Flash. It's pretty under-powered for 3d acceleration though. 
More at the link: http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/5000/5450#

This is what I grabbed awhile back for a older but still capable system to get off the integrated Geforce 6150.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KYCTCZ8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I think AMD resigned the HD 5450 to legacy driver support, and the HD 5450 does support H.264, VC-1, MPEG-2, and Adobe Flash. It's pretty under-powered for 3d acceleration though.
> More at the link: http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/5000/5450#
> 
> This is what I grabbed awhile back for a older but still capable system to get off the integrated Geforce 6150.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KYCTCZ8/?tag=tec06d-20


ahh yes the GK208 1gb variante are GDDR5

... grabbing MSI Afterburner and ... well you know what come next  (   )


GT730 double GHZ edition .... (stable and ~47° in Styx and Rebel Galaxy 61° max in ESO and Armored Warfare )





i know .... nothing big but i wanted to get past the symbolique 1000 and get rid of the 902/900


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's the card if anyone wants to see what it actually looks like compared to the mock-up 3D renderings at Amazon.








Edit: Sorry I'm unable to show anything under GPU-Z, turns out I'm short two sticks of RAM. I thought I had another 2 of DDR3-1333 in a box when I gave away the Kingston HyperX to @jboydgolfer.


----------



## khemist (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm making up an external rad setup, feeling ill so that's as far as i've got today.


----------



## Vego (Nov 21, 2016)

This is me, and its almost noiseless with CPU at 4,6GHz and max temp 62'C after 3h Witcher sesion


----------



## khemist (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks fantastic!.

I've got a 1TB Samsung 960 evo m.2 drive and Angelbird wings adapter on the way, pics up when i get it.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2016)

I am thinking of getting one of those 960 evo m.2 drives. Not the 1TB but maybe the 500GB or even the 250GB as it would just be for the OS.


----------



## khemist (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah, i couldn't resist it even though i have over 200gb spare on my 850 evo and it's plenty fast, i just needed a new toy.

I only found one place with stock and it was cheaper than all the other places with no stock.


----------



## khemist (Nov 27, 2016)

Testing out the external rad before i do my rigid tubing inside.


----------



## khemist (Nov 27, 2016)

Will work on some cleaner runs later.


----------



## khemist (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2016)

Picked up a new case.













Newegg link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353088


----------



## khemist (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 29, 2016)

Keebs need more love! One can't utilize his rigs properly without one . Goes great with warm light and f.lux.


----------



## khemist (Nov 30, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I am thinking of getting one of those 960 evo m.2 drives. Not the 1TB but maybe the 500GB or even the 250GB as it would just be for the OS.



The 1tb i went for was delayed so i've gone for the 500gb, it's due for delivery today.

Pics up in the sexy hardware thread when i get it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2016)

pump failure? ... ooohhhh that did happen to me and i was wondering why my temps skyrocketed just before my holidays and when i got back ouch almost ran at 96° for 5 minutes, when i turned my rig on last time, before noticing something wrong ... (that and idle temps of 45° ... totally not normal! ) not much money for pieces and stuffz until i saw a black november, errrr friday deal at my etailer ...

35$ for a BNIB H115i? i can live with it ... it's either that or i use my Scythe Katana 4 till i can fix the mess... oh well Corsair did correct most of my grief with them on the AIO topic ... still pricey if not in a deal but at that price it's a no brainer
not the ugly corrugated tubing? check, RGB lightning instead of none or 3 color choice? check (so i can select white accordingly to the rest of my rig lights), 280mm? check.
  
sorry about the light bleeding... my phone decided to keep them no matter what settings i did try ... i should turn the light strips off when i do a shot 

only cons: inadequately placed USB link socket ... but i can do with it ... (if i exclude the aluminum rad as a cons ... meh ... as long as it keep my CPU cool i am fine)

dang, Corsair Link is neater than NZXT CAM now ...
also took the opportunity to test a bit more my tube of (yep scrapping pre applied TIM is 1. fun 2. mandatory for me ... )


----------



## Vario (Nov 30, 2016)

@GreiverBlade The coolit corsair aio really are a gamble on how long they last.  I tell people this but no one thinks its ever going to happen to them.

The Asetek original style ones last a couple years until you get cracks on the hosing.

The coolit last like 6 months and then the pumps die.

Run a big air cooler instead.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2016)

Vario said:


> @GreiverBlade The coolit corsair aio really are a gamble on how long they last.  I tell people this but no one thinks its ever going to happen to them.
> 
> The Asetek original style ones last a couple years until you get cracks on the hosing.
> 
> ...


6 month for 35$? then i am perfectly fine  no big loss   and since BNIB : 5yrs warranty 

ps: nearly all my corrugated tubing equiped Corsair AIO unit i had for test and for friends build got cracks and leaks in less than a year, so much for the "couple of years"

big air cooler i am a fan of it ... but Kingston Predator RAM under a Corsair Vengeance RAM cooler ... huuuuge brake

edit ... @Vario CoolIT OEM? mmhhhhh?
http://www.asetek.com/desktop/do-it-yourself/corsair/corsair-hydro-series-h115i/

or CoolIT use also an Asetek design?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 30, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 35$ for a BNIB H115i?



NOO the AIO heathens have converted you 

All jokes aside, it looks good but I could never sleep on it, using a mass-market AIO for longer than 2 weeks (that's how long the X31 stayed on my 280X). H220-X or Predator, perhaps, but never a conventional AIO.

FYI the original H100i and all "original" square-shaped Corsair blocks were CoolIT. Now, even though it has an angular design, I think the block is still circular, indicating that it is actually Asetek.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> NOO the AIO heathens have converted you
> 
> All jokes aside, it looks good but I could never sleep on it, using a mass-market AIO for longer than 2 weeks (that's how long the X31 stayed on my 280X). H220-X or Predator, perhaps, but never a conventional AIO.


remember the number of AIO i featured in that thread and then switched to monster air and then to custom and then to AIO again ... call that a "whim" or a "compulsory buying", although not in that case ... it was the cheaper i could find with a 1 day delivery, heck it's even cheaper than a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B BW ... (i owned one nonetheless   )

indeed the copper plate of that H115i is circular like all the i and V2 series (except the H60 V2 i had one and it was the CoolIT square block and copper plate )


----------



## Vario (Nov 30, 2016)

The Asetek "h50" style one I pulled from a cyberpowerpc that my friend had for about 4 years.  Sat on a shelf in my house for 2 years and it cracked its corrugated tube near the hose barb while it sat unused. The H100i (Coolit) I bought new died after 6 months from a bad pump.  Too risky to use these things I think.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2016)

Vario said:


> The Asetek "h50" style one I pulled from a cyberpowerpc that my friend had for about 4 years.  Sat on a shelf in my house for 2 years and it cracked its corrugated tube near the hose barb while it sat unused. The H100i (Coolit) I bought new died after 6 months from a bad pump.  Too risky to use these things I think.


oh well ... the H115i is Asetek and without corrugated tubbing, as i said Corsair did correct most of the grief i had with them, nonetheless i owned and ran a H50/H70/H80 1st series, a H60 V2 2013 and now that H115i ... luckily that one doesn't have the "Sh!t" feeling the previous units had.

don't misunderstand me, i am a monster air or custom loop aficionado and i usually can't stand AIO's but that one ... for that price ... i am willing to take the risk, if it fail? oh well it's still 35$ if it hold? all beneficiary 

yep i love the CPU cooler you have in your rig ... it's one of my all time favorite alongside the Thermalright IFX-14 that sit on my shelf (although not usable as it is, except on Skt940 and similar hole pattern )

doesn't look too bad overall but.. freaking dust ... why OH WHY! i guess it's time to wipe that window ...


also grabbed a Leap Motion (since i sold the previous one  ) for 10chf + 1chf shipping, things are getting out of hand again ... or into hands ... depend the control method ....


edit: and just in case, when i talked of pump failure in my initial post, it was a Phobya DC12-220 that failed from a custom loop, not replacing a failing AIO by another AIO (yesh... i know ... a bit of a downgrade   )


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 1, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Keebs need more love! One can't utilize his rigs properly without one . Goes great with warm light and f.lux.



is that a quick disconnect i spot?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2016)

infrared said:


> Hmmm, some lovely machines here!
> 
> I thought I'd put a quick one up of mine,* it's a work in progress *as I'm about to change the coolant (to clear/uv blue), also changing the cpu waterblock to the full copper version to match the other blocks better, also need to put my UV LED strip back in. I found I can use the fan speed knob on the case as a dimmer since all fans are running off the motherboard. Sorry for the dust, can't be bothered to clean it right now, I'll put more effort into pics when it's finished
> 
> ...



Nearly a month later do I see this, but it looks pretty amazing. Awesome rig


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 1, 2016)

Arrakis+9 said:


> is that a quick disconnect i spot?



Correct. The Filco has a fixed cable so the aviator cable mod allows it to be detachable.


----------



## infrared (Dec 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Nearly a month later do I see this, but it looks pretty amazing. Awesome rig


Thanks mate, it a was a stressful few days putting it together  I still haven't got around to changing the coolant, lighting and cpu block. It's too busy crunching/folding/Witcher3'ing lol. Will get it done on the weekend I expect. I want to replace that last piece of soft tubing too, it was a necessary cheat because it's an awkward run and I ran out of hard tube! Fail!

I like your setup @GreiverBlade , tidy


----------



## argon (Dec 1, 2016)

my pc at moment






I need to sleeve those ap15 fans..... also do a better cable management .....






also a picture of everything , tv is for netflix and star wars battlefront ship gaming from couch ^-^


----------



## Vario (Dec 1, 2016)

^^
I love the way those Silver Arrows look with the massive heatpipes.  I wanted a used one for a good price, best I found recently for a good price was an original HR02 before they renamed it Macho, which is impressively massive at 860 gram so I'll be putting that big bastard in my rig soon and I got a big Yate Loon 150 cfm fan for it too.


----------



## argon (Dec 1, 2016)

yes I possess it for almost 3 years now, but the original fan were too very noisy at good pressure speed!! 120mm fan are best.. Also the mounting is very good, there is a lot of pressure on it cause of backplate..
I was looking forward for the noctua D15 for an upgrade but It look smaller and maybe lower performance cause of lower heatpipe....


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 1, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> freaking dust ... why OH WHY! i guess it's time to wipe that window ...



*YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I HATE DUST 
*
If there's one thing I hate about the UK, it's how fucking filthy it is. I have to wipe down every exposed surface in my room from the monitors, to the lamp, to my comp (fortunately not the inside thanks to Demciflex), to my external SSD, to the printer, to the desks and cabinets, *every 5 days*. Precious keebs are saved only by me covering them up with the carrying sleeves every night. It's driving me up the wall [through the ceiling and exploding out the chimney]. And I know it isn't me (the _"99% of dust comes not from carpet but from your own dead skin cells_" is utter bullshit), as it happens only whenever I'm in the UK. My flatmates' and friends have the same thing, except they don't even care enough to wipe it down? Result?

White printer?
Grey printer.

It's not even a carpet problem. My house back home is carpeted. I've lived in carpeted homes for most of my life. Yet, at home I'd be compelled to wipe down things every 3 weeks or once a month. Here I do so less than 1 week after I last wiped. At home, I'd blow out my PC maybe once every half a year. Here, I do it every 2 months and that's _with dust filters sealing every possible opening, 24/7_. 

It's not even an old house problem!! Every part of the flat has been renovated over this summer; new carpets, new furniture, new windows, new appliances, new paint, new everything. I hoover every weekend and it just keeps coming back like the plague.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> *YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I HATE DUST
> *
> If there's one thing I hate about the UK, it's how fucking filthy it is. I have to wipe down every exposed surface in my room from the monitors, to the lamp, to my comp (fortunately not the inside thanks to Demciflex), to my external SSD, to the printer, to the desks and cabinets, *every 5 days*. Precious keebs are saved only by me covering them up with the carrying sleeves every night. It's driving me up the wall [through the ceiling and exploding out the chimney]. And I know it isn't me (the _"99% of dust comes not from carpet but from your own dead skin cells_" is utter bullshit), as it happens only whenever I'm in the UK. My flatmates' and friends have the same thing, except they don't even care enough to wipe it down? Result?
> 
> ...


well i hope Tempered glass is less a pain in the ass when it come to static electricity and dust than Plexi ...

hint on next week delivery? ... maybe ...hummm rather not ... i love my AIR540 and the idea i got was not so good ... it would have forced me to have the H115i rad in front (since top would force me to rebuy a low profile RAM kit ) and having the CPU rad as main intake is not my type ... nor reverse airflow

need more options


----------



## Komshija (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> but.. *freaking dust* ... why OH WHY! i guess it's time to wipe that window ...


This is one major problem. Mine looks like a vacuum cleaner after only one month. I use air compressor and microfiber cloth for cleaning. After only one week dust filters become very dirty, so I wash them twice a week. It doesn't help a lot. I'm thinking about disconnecting front "pull" case fans over the winter and early spring period, since they collect ridiculous amount of dust. 
Supposedly, positive air pressure should keep the dust out and allow longer periods between cleanings, but my example confirms quite the opposite.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> need more options



Cougar Panzer Max
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/produc...ll-tower-black-pc-cases-5882749?tagIds=76-524

that one is yummy and catched my eye a while ago ...  and based on reviews conclusion ... not bad at all.

Pros
Unique design
Durable build quality
Competitive price
Excellent component compatibility
Rear mounted storage bays
PSU shroud
Lots of cable routing space
Fan controller
3 x pre-installed fans
Durable carry handle/keyboard holder design

Cons
None

Neutral
Front filter design could be improved for practicality
A GPU cable pass-through on the shroud would be a welcome addition to future models

or Bitfenix Aurora
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/produc...di-tower-white-pc-cases-5971869?tagIds=76-524
i've seen some good review about it and that one use of tempered glass, i am temp[ered]ted to give a go to new materials



Komshija said:


> This is one major problem. Mine looks like a vacuum cleaner after only one month. I use air compressor and microfiber cloth for cleaning. After only one week dust filters become very dirty, so I wash them twice a week. It doesn't help a lot. I'm thinking about disconnecting front "pull" case fans over the winter and early spring period, since they collect ridiculous amount of dust.
> Supposedly, positive air pressure should keep the dust out and allow longer periods between cleanings, but my example confirms quite the opposite.


yesh .... i cleaned my rig fully last time (using also a Citadel paint brush large ... since i don't paint GW figurines lately  ) and ... less than 2 days later : dusty badlands syndrome ....

every-time i clean my rig it feels like CS 1.6 all over again ... hint: de_dust and de_dust2 

decision taken : Panzer Max it will be ...the Aurora lack of a PSU shroud and in a full glass sidepanel : not liking it, edit: actually the Panzer Max show the shroud ... YAY!


----------



## Komshija (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> that one is yummy and catched my eye a while ago ...  and based on reviews conclusion ... not bad at all.


 How about this?  https://www.cclonline.com/images/avante/P7-C1WHITE_01_BigProductImage.jpg



GreiverBlade said:


> yesh .... i cleaned my rig fully last time (using also a Citadel paint brush large ... since i don't paint GW figurines lately  ) and ... less than 2 days later : dusty badlands syndrome .... every-time i clean my rig it feels like CS 1.6 all over again ... hint: de_dust and de_dust2


I dust it with standard air blow gun (like this: http://www.hirdavatlarburada.com/images/urunler/Birtek-Kisa-Tip-Hava-Tabancasi-resim-3396.jpg) with regulated pressure up to 4 bars. PSU is usually the worst.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2016)

Komshija said:


> How about this?  https://www.cclonline.com/images/avante/P7-C1WHITE_01_BigProductImage.jpg


oohhh Aerocool ... me like ... sadly not available at my etailer  



Komshija said:


> I dust it with standard air blow gun (like this: http://www.hirdavatlarburada.com/images/urunler/Birtek-Kisa-Tip-Hava-Tabancasi-resim-3396.jpg) with regulated pressure up to 4 bars. PSU is usually the worst.


PSU yep ... my AIR540 does not have a filter on the PSU intake  

ohhhh WELL! Looking forward Monday (or Tuesday ... depend on the post delivery ) one of my most liked moment ... when i swap all my hardware from a case to another (will probably recycle the AIR540 for a "nostalgeek" setup, if i finally manage to get my LanParty Nf4 UT working   )


----------



## infrared (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> decision taken : Panzer Max it will be


I can't wait to see it when you're done, looks like an awesome case


----------



## Komshija (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> PSU yep ... my AIR540 does not have a filter on the PSU intake


 Even if it does, it wouldn't mean much. My Aero-1000 has PSU intake filter, but the dust still escapes trough it.


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> *YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH I HATE DUST
> *
> If there's one thing I hate about the UK, it's how fucking filthy it is. I have to wipe down every exposed surface in my room from the monitors, to the lamp, to my comp (fortunately not the inside thanks to Demciflex), to my external SSD, to the printer, to the desks and cabinets, *every 5 days*. Precious keebs are saved only by me covering them up with the carrying sleeves every night. It's driving me up the wall [through the ceiling and exploding out the chimney]. And I know it isn't me (the _"99% of dust comes not from carpet but from your own dead skin cells_" is utter bullshit), as it happens only whenever I'm in the UK. My flatmates' and friends have the same thing, except they don't even care enough to wipe it down? Result?
> 
> ...



@tabascosauz Try a Metro ED500 DataVac.  A weekly dust blast out and your problems are solved.  You won't need filters on your pc anymore either, so you will get better temperatures too.  Its worth the money, one of the best PC accessories I've ever had.

Your machine will always look brand new!


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2016)

Vario said:


> @tabascosauz Try a Metro ED500 DataVac.  A weekly dust blast out and your problems are solved.  You won't need filters on your pc anymore either, so you will get better temperatures too.  Its worth the money, one of the best PC accessories I've ever had.



Unfortunately, the ED500 is exactly what I have and have had for more than a year now. The problem is that the dust keeps coming back and piles up on absolutely everything. The PC is the least of my worries because I just take the filters off and blow the dust off and every 2 months blow out the PC. None of the other stuff in my room can be dusted like that because the dust doesn't get removed from the room unless I wipe them down.

Every time I go home, I stop having to worry about this utter BS dust situation.


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> Unfortunately, the ED500 is exactly what I have and have had for more than a year now. The problem is that the dust keeps coming back and piles up on absolutely everything. The PC is the least of my worries because I just take the filters off and blow the dust off and every 2 months blow out the PC. None of the other stuff in my room can be dusted like that because the dust doesn't get removed from the room unless I wipe them down.
> 
> Every time I go home, I stop having to worry about this utter BS dust situation.


Might have to do with the ducting in your building.  Do you have a HVAC or furnace filter correctly installed?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2016)

Vario said:


> Might have to do with the ducting in your building.  Do you have a HVAC or furnace filter correctly installed?



No furnace. The only heating comes from the wall-mounted radiator in each room. Doesn't make a difference whether it's on or off. Last year's place of residence had baseboard heaters only, and the result was exactly the same. Natural ventilation only.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

saying that the Panzer Max is a monster ... was an understatement, OH BOY! overnight delivery is the best ... normally i would get it between Monday and Tuesday, but a change in the post office make the Saturday delivery possible ... i ordered it yesterday a bit before 2h pm 

(and the box is so big i can fit my AIR540 in it with the Styrofoam in and still having around 20-26cm around the sides and 27cm ~ above it ...  )


----------



## infrared (Dec 3, 2016)

I love the carbon fibre corners, holy crap what a beast of a case!! You didn't waste any time putting it together did ya? lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

extra, due to the 10 images limit.

finally found a good place for the USB link ...
  

i've put the back fan in the 3rd slot top and detail of the "fake" carbon
 

i did my build listening to









fitting ... eh?




infrared said:


> I love the carbon fibre corners, holy crap what a beast of a case!! You didn't waste any time putting it together did ya? lol


i got it around 12h pm i finished the build 1h30 ago (20 pics in total ) dissasembling the AIR540 and re assembly in the Panzer Max did happen in a timeframe of 1h30minutes ....  ...

wtf i didn't notice it was that fast ... 

the carbon corner relate quite good to the braided nylon on the H115i tube ... 

although far from finished i need to replace the temporary 120 on the back


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

no more edit option ohhh well: ML 120/140 received, these are ridiculously strong  at full rpm (range 400 to 2000)

and they are beautiful to go with the performances: result 2° overall temp decrease at max rpm and about the same as the previous cougar fan on max rpm at min (which is 400rpm for the ML versus 1200rpm  for the CF-U12HB)
 
a case that can fit 3x 140 in the front? ME LIKE, A LOT!

a little glue later and i re applied my Phobya led strip to the back... well that one is inferior to the Bitfenix Alchemy ... i think i know what brand i will re order for LED strip (and the Bitfenix are magnetic   )
  


strong ... i didn't notice i forgot to fix the front mesh panel until i lowered the fan RPM ... funny moment 


annnnd i am finished (for now) dream case full setup, overly satisfied with it now.


----------



## khemist (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> no more edit option ohhh well: ML 120/140 received, these are ridiculously strong  at full rpm (range 400 to 2000)
> 
> and they are beautiful to go with the performances: result 2° overall temp decrease at max rpm and about the same as the previous cougar fan on max rpm at min (which is 400rpm for the ML versus 1200rpm  for the CF-U12HB)
> View attachment 81684 View attachment 81683
> ...



Loving my Ml120's also.


----------



## Vario (Dec 8, 2016)

My PC's _desk_ ATM




Ikea Gerton Tabletop
Some old folding table legs
Lots of coats of urethane, about 4 semi gloss brushed on with 200 grit between then I put some gloss wipe on poly because thats what I had on hand, did about 2 coats of that, 1500 grit and 0000 steel wool to smooth it down.

Its got some imperfections and theres a patchy area on one end that I can't quite fix but I worked pretty hard and gave it my all, I'm going to have to settle for what I got.  Once I start using it its going to get scratched up anyway.  This is the largest poly job I've done, mostly I did smaller stuff, its very hard to make it uniform, smooth, and not have weird patches or runs or drips or blobs.  The height of this is around 27", I'm average height but I like having my keyboard and mouse nice and low.  30" desk I am using now irritates me because I can't get a good angle on my mouse for FPS.  Keyboard and mouse trays always bang my leg and there never is enough space for the mouse.  I like to have my chair nice and low so my legs kind of sprawl out.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 8, 2016)

Vario said:


> Its got some imperfections and theres a patchy area on one end that I can't quite fix but I worked pretty hard and gave it my all, I'm going to have to settle for what I got. Once I start using it its going to get scratched up anyway. This is the largest poly job I've done, mostly I did smaller stuff, its very hard to make it uniform, smooth, and not have weird patches or runs or drips or blobs.


I've wanted to try it myself but the large surface area has prevented me from trying, so yeah I'm impressed just from what can be seen in the photo.


----------



## Vario (Dec 8, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I've wanted to try it myself but the large surface area has prevented me from trying, so yeah I'm impressed just from what can be seen in the photo.


Yeah it feels smooth, I got a small bare strip at one edge when I burned through it with the steel wool and unfortunately, was using some water with that so it raised up a bit and took some grey color.  I tried repairing it with another coat of poly but it is hard to get poly to stay on the end, it tends to either run down or pool towards the center.  I succeeded in getting some of the poly to stay on top of that edge and smoothed it down but its got some pooling. Its hard to do this without a HVLP system I think.  My twin monitors, speakers, power strip, case, mouse pad, keyboard, mouse will cover the whole thing and I won't see the imperfections.

Probably next time I move its gonna get banged up anyway.


----------



## Vario (Dec 9, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## argon (Dec 9, 2016)

I have THAT keyboard! that is very good ! It was feeling very good few years ago , it feels nearly equally to some mechanical keyboard. 
Also congrats on LianLi choise had few years ago a V1100 and I think that was my best solid case ever! Is that solid like old LianLi ??


----------



## Vario (Dec 9, 2016)

argon said:


> I have THAT keyboard! that is very good ! It was feeling very good few years ago , it feels nearly equally to some mechanical keyboard.
> Also congrats on LianLi choise had few years ago a V1100 and I think that was my best solid case ever! Is that solid like old LianLi ??


Thanks! 
Its a 2008 Lian Li PC A05, so its old, but its not the most solid actually, in fact its pretty thin aluminum but I love how light weight it is and easy to move around.  The keyboard is just comfortable on my fingers, I had a bout of finger pain after gaming too hard on my brown switch filco, the membrane feels nice as a change and I like the volume knob lol.  I cut up a mouse pad to make a roof cover for the Lian Li so it doesn't get scratched.  Other half of cut mouse pad is where the surge protector is.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2016)

Vario said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 81793


Looks good, but that wallpaper ruins it sorta of.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 11, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> saying that the Panzer Max is a monster ... was an understatement, OH BOY! overnight delivery is the best ... normally i would get it between Monday and Tuesday, but a change in the post office make the Saturday delivery possible ... i ordered it yesterday a bit before 2h pm
> 
> (and the box is so big i can fit my AIR540 in it with the Styrofoam in and still having around 20-26cm around the sides and 27cm ~ above it ...  )
> 
> ...



Here is mine:



 



That's a provisional cable management, the Sata adapters will be replace with sleeved one and the 8 pin CPU cable will be hide somewhere.

I will drill a hole to fix this:




Now it's time to turn it on and see if i didn't put some wrong cable


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 11, 2016)

My PC right now is being used as a karaoke have a listen lol.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gIxdVVH3vn


----------



## FireFox (Dec 11, 2016)

Turned it on and it's working, except a fan:



 

Fixed 



 

The cable was unplugged.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The cable was unplugged.


i had the same .... when i did put my ML 140 ... 1st i thought the 4 ML where over the max rated Amp of the controller


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2016)

Finally finished my Skylake build!


----------



## buzzi (Dec 15, 2016)

gottistar said:


> hey fellas, its been a while....abit has changed, heres the rig at the mo....specs can be found on ma profile...



astonishing pics!


----------



## KrisCo (Dec 16, 2016)

Current rig at the moment. Did not want a full size setup, but one of my clients more or less pushed me back to a full size system. He is very very well off , and often jokes about having more money than brains. 

Aside from the pump assembly, I got all of these almost new watercooling parts as partial payment and my 295x2 for stupid cheap later on. 

Story behind this - friend of a friend got us together to look over a custom built machine from a retailer here. For the almost 10k he sunk into it , it was the most god awful mess I had ever seen. Kinks everwhere, used crappy coolant which turned into a sludge pretty much and gunked up the blocks to hell. He paid me to rip it all out and start the overhaul. I gave him a list of what I recommended for the overhaul and he of course went overboard on everything. I get the system cleaned up and leak tested most of it , but it turned out that one of the O-rings in the 295x2 was shot (initial leak testing didnt indicate this at first). Rather than wait 2 days for new O rings, he says " this is a pain in my ass" (despite me offering to work for very little, I wanted to create a masterpiece). Pays me to tear it out again , waited two days and he went to air cooling and a pair of msi gaming 390xs. (I also tried to talk him out of that, as this 295x2 has taken everything ive thrown at it without issue) but he did not listen. 

Got everything back together, he is happy as can be. He pays me more than what I requested for service, and says " what do I do with all this crap" We are talking about 500 bucks in brand new compression fitting, new pump, tubing , ect. Told him he could prob return most of it with a hit on restocking. Takes 50 out of what he paid me and dumped all this gear on me. Initially tried to sell it all for cheap, but no one was interested so I said screw it - ill use it. Front glass from this case is missing because purolator beat the hell out of it and I just havent been bothered to replace it. System is dead silent and I dont think the cpu or the gpus have ever gone over 55c under any form of testing - even tried out some cryptocurrency mining on it and temps never budged.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


>


Forget the desktop how about the three guitars?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Forget the desktop how about the three guitars?


Those are just my regular players; got more in storage, and my kids have some too. 

In the pic are all Gibson guitars:

1) Buckethead Signature (1 of the first 60 made, locking tuners, 5-ply binding, is only that "rare" because the plant flooded ) Tuned to C Standard, plays fast and light. Only guitar I play daily that is worth far more than what I paid for it due to its rarity.

2) 120th Anniversary Studio in black sparkle; E-flat tuning, pickups are as hot as can be and this one screams when on high gain.

3) Gary Moore BFG. Standard tuning. non acoustic guitar nearly as loud as an acoustic. Killer sound, but neck angle is a bit off, so the action is a bit too high for my liking, so I beat the crap out of it

I basically buy one guitar every year, but this ain't a guitar forum, so I'll leave it at that.  I will say that I collect guitars without fret markers and I favor ebony fret boards. The 120th is the only one I own with fret markers.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Those are just my regular players; got more in storage, and my kids have some too.
> 
> In the pic are all Gibson guitars:
> 
> ...



Do you mind to sell me that SLI adapter that is laying on the table 

Joke.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you mind to sell me that SLI adapter that is laying on the table
> 
> Joke.


I am using the MSI lit bridge (LINK) on my 980's that are in my rig currently. I don't have two 1070's, so couldn't replicate the reviewed Aegis Ti like I wanted to, but its not like dual 980s are slow anyway.  I also used Intel 600P drives instead of the 950PRO in the review rig, since the 600P drives are less than 1/2 the price of the 950 PROs. I really didn't want to send that Aegis Ti I reviewed back, but MSI was nice enough to send me a barebones Aegis Ti late last month after the review was posted. The fact I'm using it now should speak volumes about how much I like the Aegis Ti. I also got a MSI keyboard and mouse with yet another MSI PC (Trident3) that I have here for review (will make the front page some time next month likely), and have been putting them to use with the Aegis Ti so I can provide some truly decent feedback about those two items in the review.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


>


Looks great, but where's your mousepad?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 16, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Looks great, but where's your mousepad?


ROFL. I wore it out ages ago. Need to get a new one bundled in a box... Maybe I'll suggest that to MSI.  Thanks for the idea!





Actually funny thing is, all my kids and my wife have pads, but I don't... so your comment makes me look at mouse feet, and I can see wear already. Dammit.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. I wore it out ages ago. Need to get a new one bundled in a box... Maybe I'll suggest that to MSI.  Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I've had three different fabric mousepads, but now I've had Steelseries 4HD for two months, and I've liked this the most. The only con is that this is kinda small, but works flawlessly with my good old friend G400s


----------



## Vario (Dec 16, 2016)

KrisCo said:


> Current rig at the moment. Did not want a full size setup, but one of my clients more or less pushed me back to a full size system. He is very very well off , and often jokes about having more money than brains.
> 
> Aside from the pump assembly, I got all of these almost new watercooling parts as partial payment and my 295x2 for stupid cheap later on.
> 
> ...



Idiot friends are great, I had a few that dumped parts on me as payment even though I told them the fair value of the parts and even though I said "you should sell this stuff on ebay and get your ~$300 back".  "Nah bro thats too much work, here have all this stuff".


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 18, 2016)

well its winter here in Texas now... time for some raw heatsink performance tests with no attached fans. 
 

vertical mount vs horizontal mount
*vertical:*
 
*horizontal:
 
horizontal with liquid metal TIM:
 

 
 
*
unfortunately when i mounted the heatsink with the liquid metal i managed to get a drop on some of the IC's of the first ram stick and killed the entire stick, down to 12GB now


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2016)

Bad luck m8  I also almost fried my old R9 290 after putting liquid metal on the GPU, luckily I checked the surface mounted components next to the GPU die very carefully before reassembling it. Frustrating since it needs to be careful not to fry anything. 

I have to get some cable-combs to my rig also.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 20, 2016)

Got myself a second hand PowerColor R7 260x . I can only test in the weekend, in the meantime, she went under maintenance - re-paste and that thermal pads, whatever they were guarding were goners right off the bat. They just disintegrated the moment I touched them. Also replaced.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 21, 2016)

i guess i am just a serial upgrader with a heavy tinkering syndrome ...

Z170X Gaming 5 EU to Z170X Gaming 7

moar WHITE! yes! (too bad the ambient light on the Audio section looks yellow even in white ... ) lucky me Corsair do bundle their Vengeance Airflow with 3 plates (blue red and aluminum grey )
   


weird I/O ... there was a small plug to .... plug ... for it


O-kay ... i didn't expect that ... pulse mode .... and also the white is white this time (good point, i don't have to turn on the light to plug something on the back )

  


edit, on win 10 ... i only had to reactivate, using my 8.1 key ... nothing too annoying (i guess taking the same board brand did help, albeit some heavy difference between the 2 model)


----------



## khemist (Dec 21, 2016)

Put my old Enermax fans in the front, the Corsair fans are wasted there and better on my rad.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 22, 2016)

Got new front fans, moved that Phobya 140mm to bottom.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Got new front fans, moved that Phobya 140mm to bottom.


Needs some color coordination.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Needs some color coordination.


Blue because Intel inside.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Blue because Intel inside.


Ah ok, the red lighting on the mobo, the fan you moved to the bottom and red color on the PSU throws it off slight. I take it no one would know unless the side panel is removed?


----------



## fredz77 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, from Brazil...enjoy.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 30, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, from Brazil...enjoy.



É muito bonito


----------



## infrared (Dec 30, 2016)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, from Brazil...enjoy.


That's a work of art, nice job


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2017)

So when a friend that make pretty good money says stop by I have some old parts Ill give you cuz we are moving. You drop everything and stop by. 

He says it all worked 5 years ago


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!  Too bad that Antec 900 is crappy when thinking about cable management, I had that case also several years ago..


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2017)

Cleaned up rather nice


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 6, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Cleaned up rather nice


Toss a Xeon in it and clock the crap out of it!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2017)

This board has some serious lights


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 7, 2017)

Jetster said:


>




Funny, I have that exact set of speakers still. Have had them for about 10 years and they are still some rocking speakers. 
Did they come with the woofer/power ports?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Funny, I have that exact set of speakers still. Have had them for about 10 years and they are still some rocking speakers.
> Did they come with the woofer/power ports?



Yes everything is there. I was going to just give them away


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 8, 2017)

Just finished J.A.C. Temper Tantrum (Still need to make a build log though):


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2017)

Sold my Macho.


----------



## khemist (Jan 14, 2017)

Got this coming tomorrow, will post a pic then.


----------



## khemist (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jan 17, 2017)

Disconnecting All my Drives but one at a time cause installing CloudREADY


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2017)

Added an intake to my Lian Li's floor so my power supply can finally breathe.
 
Turned out okay I think, after doing a lot of measuring, I cut a octagon on the floor, put a rubber edge to hide some of the rougher parts that a file/lack of patience couldn't fix and a silverstone filter.  I had to relocate the "foot" that holds the power supply up, thats what those two rivets to the right of the filter are for.

I settled on a fan layout so every component stays cool.  Top and front panel intake (front must be intake so heat dumped from power supply doesn't build up in the bezel), exhaust out the rear.
 

I am running two 4 pin Yate Loon D14BH12 (oem for power supplies) fans and three 4 pin Corsair SP120L (oem for h100i) fans.

Next I ordered some new feet, Penn Elcom F1686/20 which should fit reasonably well, give it a bit more height so air can get to the intake.

Theres some minor scratches in the non-annodized aluminum floor from this and various other things, I was wondering if high grit sandpaper might minimize this or just make it worse, any ideas?

Also, how long do vinyls last? I guess I could vinyl over it but I don't want to have a messy cleanup in the future if it peels up.

outside still looks good.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 21, 2017)

Vario said:


> Added an intake to my Lian Li's floor so my power supply can finally breathe.
> View attachment 83259
> Turned out okay I think, after doing a lot of measuring, I cut a octagon on the floor, put a rubber edge to hide some of the rougher parts that a file/lack of patience couldn't fix and a silverstone filter.  I had to relocate the "foot" that holds the power supply up, thats what those two rivets to the right of the filter are for.
> 
> ...


Don't sand it unless your planning to clear coat the aluminum back up. My honest opinion is to just leave it as is. Scratches are a way of life with full metal cases.

Vinyl is also a good choice and easy to remove off metal when you want to remove it or change it out. Just use some heat from a hairdryer or heat gun pull it up and remove the remaining residue with a solvent like mineral spirits.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2017)

@Vario put the door on and forget about the scratches. Anything you do will show, so you will have to likely sand the entire panel to make it look decent. If prepared for well, meaning you must clean and prep the metal for good adhesion, vinyl can last years without coming off.


----------



## Vario (Jan 21, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> @Vario put the door on and forget about the scratches. Anything you do will show, so you will have to likely sand the entire panel to make it look decent. If prepared for well, meaning you must clean and prep the metal for good adhesion, vinyl can last years without coming off.





Arrakis+9 said:


> Don't sand it unless your planning to clear coat the aluminum back up. My honest opinion is to just leave it as is. Scratches are a way of life with full metal cases.
> 
> Vinyl is also a good choice and easy to remove off metal when you want to remove it or change it out. Just use some heat from a hairdryer or heat gun pull it up and remove the remaining residue with a solvent like mineral spirits.



Good advice, I don't want to sand the whole panel, thankfully the scratches are only really visible when the case is empty of parts so I guess its best to forget about it.

Might do Vinyl then, black to make it unified with the outside.  Does it hold up well to friction? Would have to decide if I wanted to do the part that the side panels slide on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2017)

Vario said:


> Does it hold up well to friction? Would have to decide if I wanted to do the part that the side panels slide on.



No. In an instance where the panels would rub it when being removed, it will scratch the vinyl and likely make it peel in places where the rubbing continued.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2017)

Nothing new on my PC's components (yet  ), but I did some reorganizing on my desk.



Spoiler











I need to clean those fingerprints from the left monitor..


----------



## Kyuuba (Jan 23, 2017)

My pc atm


Spoiler


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 24, 2017)

A Clean build. apart from light dust here and there


----------



## EdInk (Jan 30, 2017)

miniMoi


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2017)

I know I should update my system spec but I am rather excited to post. Anyway there is not much change to system spec the things that changed are the motherboard, case and monitor.  So I managed to scavenge my old parts and penny pinch my way to workable pc again, this time in a new form factor.

I gave traded my Evga P2 platinum away for the EVGA Bronze 500w, yes I know it is a downgrade but I need it to fit this case. Not exactly a trade but a gift, I gave it away to someone that can properly used it. Also I don't want to have the memory of frustration with that PSU.  I got a dtx biostar dtx motherboard. Got that last year but got my old Philips went dead. With everything I just assemble it today.

The Jonsbo v3 it supposedly to have the orientation with the the psu up but I flipped it with the help of furniture rubber pads, now part of my ghetto arsenal aside from zip ties.  I wish I have an SFX psu. To make more space and organise the cables I used rubbers to tie the cables up.  The reason I flipped the case is for airflow to come in the case but more importantly I plan to put the case on a book shelve and that orientation would have usb and headphone on the left which I need.

I played with the dtx motherboard when I don't have a monitor. Found that it can overclock my G3258 with the old bios. It was shortlive as Window block G3258 overclock.  I tried the solution of deleting the intel update file in windows, it does not work until I read up someone trying throttlestop and that was the homerun.  Thanks to techpowerup for the programme. There is a lot of crashing frustration and ram errors. To cut it short found that solution is to leave the ram speed at default auto 1333mhz, looks like this board is sensitive to ram speed. Slower that he actual ram speed of 1600mhz, oh well at least its stable. I am happy with the overclock result below.  May need a higher voltage but thus far no crashes at all.

I place the jonsbo in my shelve beside my Altec Lansing speaker which I clean up. Found the speaker in storage just clean it up and bending the pins back got it working again. The old speaker is at least 15 years old already.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you reverse the fan in the PSU so it blows in to the CPU cooler?


----------



## Vario (Feb 1, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Yes everything is there. I was going to just give them away


Sorry for reply to a few weeks old post, Are those cambridge soundworks?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 1, 2017)

Vario said:


> Sorry for reply to a few weeks old post, Are those cambridge soundworks?



Yep


----------



## Vario (Feb 1, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Yep


Nice I have that set too, Cambridge FPS2000 they have lasted a very very long time for me.  The satellites are pretty good quality, I have run them on a separate two channel amp before.  Right now I run them with the sub and 4 channels.  They came with a creative audigy2 which used digital din as the input.  You can just use them with 3.5mm stereo RCA.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 1, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Did you reverse the fan in the PSU so it blows in to the CPU cooler?



Ghetto Mods

Nope  I did the opposite like what I made in ghetto mods. The fan is facing up pushing hot air into the psu and the psu remove the hot air.


----------



## Vario (Feb 1, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Ghetto Mods
> 
> Nope  I did the opposite like what I made in ghetto mods. The fan is facing up pushing hot air into the psu and the psu remove the hot air.
> 
> View attachment 83657


Thats how I did it on my old ITX case.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2017)

This is for those OCD peeps who hate leds as well as bad cable management.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2017)

natr0n said:


> This is for those OCD peeps who hate leds as well as bad cable management.



Ah jeez, I laughed at that one man!!!!!! Funny!


----------



## ASOT (Feb 4, 2017)

Is that cable blue a VGA adapter  ? 

Oh,ok now tnx


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Is that cable blue a VGA adapter  ?




It's a vga cable to a white dvi adapter not seen looks like a straight connection though.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2017)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 83739 View attachment 83740
> This is for those OCD peeps who hate leds as well as bad cable management.


Man that is leet.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 6, 2017)

Got a new case today 







Will be getting an used Corsair H40 tomorrow, so that stock cooler is only a temporary solution.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 6, 2017)

natr0n said:


> View attachment 83739 View attachment 83740
> This is for those OCD peeps who hate leds as well as bad cable management.



This is Ghetto lvl 4000000000000000.

Buy a new case my eyes are bleeding XD. (for the cables no the leds XD)


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2017)

Version 1.1 of current system, grabbed that cooler from the post office. 







Bonus pic: Most of my hardware's boxes 



Spoiler


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Got a few new things in my rig: a new 650W EVGA PSU, 2TB Segate Barracuda HDD, two white LED Corsair SP120 fans and a NZXT 1m sleeved LED kit


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2017)

Added something as an edit to my previous post, since I don't want to post too many big pics with new posts/without spoilers.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2017)

And my M.2 SSD died. I need to RMA it, luckily I have a 120GB SSD..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2017)

I need a better case


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks pretty good for a case with no cable management


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Looks pretty good for a case with no cable management


Agree. I had also Antec 900 back in the day and it looked a lot worse.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 10, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Got a new case today
> 
> Will be getting an used Corsair H40 tomorrow, so that stock cooler is only a temporary solution.


I went the other direction as my AIO started making noises and temps rose up to 100C, so I put the original cooling solution back on.
At least now I can see if it is faulty.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 12, 2017)

Did some cable re-routing, CPU and VGA cables through the back now.


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2017)

7700k temps be gone!.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 14, 2017)

khemist said:


> 7700k temps be gone!.



I wouldn't use superglue to re seal the lid


----------



## khemist (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not normal glue, it can be easily removed.

I would just use Four dots on each corner, easily broken when delidding again, infact it is recommended to use this glue.

Check the Rockit delid tool website and you can see the video.

I didn't bother to relid my cpu but i may if i sell it on and the next person wants me to.

You can also use acetone to remove the glue.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 18, 2017)

My PC#1 has issues so I need to use my crap..






Asus A8V Deluxe, AMD X2 3800+ @ 2.5GHz, 2GB DDR1, Asus 6800 GT etc..


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2017)

@MIRTAZAPINE very nice! You're finally back in the game.

Looks like you've taken the opportunity to join the SFF club too


----------



## Hnykill22 (Feb 18, 2017)

Not the best pictures but the only one's i have :/









The front is not missing above the DVD drive. there is a NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller there with touch screen. but the camera made it look like there is nothing there :Þ


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 18, 2017)

Got matching pair of DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 memory sticks 2x4 by the existing 2x4 sticks of same part number, for a total of 16 GB.
 
I guess 16 GB is needed for some games now, to avoid heavy bursts of page file read/write.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Got matching pair of DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 memory sticks 2x4 by the existing 2x4 sticks of same part number, for a total of 16 GB.
> View attachment 84225
> I guess 16 GB is needed for some games now, to avoid heavy bursts of page file read/write.



I'm running 2 different 2x4gb kits for 16gb, seems to work fine.


----------



## Vego (Feb 19, 2017)

this is its current state


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Vego said:


> this is its current state


Really good looking pc, congrats


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> I'm running 2 different 2x4gb kits for 16gb, seems to work fine.


As it should ... at least I try to match rated timings and voltage, but these were also with low profile heatsink and their clearance wa ok, so I took the same pair


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2017)

just bought this for £30 i like it. Will post more pics later when i have switched my stuff over.

finished-


----------



## alucasa (Feb 24, 2017)

My current main PC.

E5-2683v3, mATX case. Tried to make it as small as possible. The bikini-chick figurine is from Illusion JP game called "Sexy Breach". I have the retail box. (lol) It came with it.

The case is heavily filtered.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mine


----------



## Kyuuba (Feb 25, 2017)

Ditched the Kraken X61, no more headaches with CAM software anymore...


----------



## Komshija (Feb 27, 2017)

Two more photos that I've taken recently.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 27, 2017)

Kyuuba said:


> Ditched the Kraken X61, no more headaches with CAM software anymore...



That blue fan on top of the GPU, does it help? Is it noisy ?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 27, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> That blue fan on top of the GPU, does it help? Is it noisy ?



if i remember correctly theres a selector switch on the back to limit the fan speed on it. with that amount of restriction on top of the graphics card though i would expect it to make a bit more noise than if you were to mount it free flowing. either way its just as loud as any other system blower style fan which isn't much.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2017)

it looks like an ASUS northbridge fan and they arent noisy at all. Mine brings the northbridge temp down by about 5 deg C. 

Placed like he has it, it would pull cool air from outside the case and dump it mainly on the gpu. Its a good use for one actually. I might try it on my gpu.


Good one @Kyuuba


----------



## Grings (Feb 27, 2017)

Back on socket 775 some boards came with them fans on there cpu vrms, i was surprised they didnt bundle them with am3 boards, it would've saved a fair few rma's


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> it looks like an ASUS northbridge fan and they arent noisy at all. Mine brings the northbridge temp down by about 5 deg C.
> 
> Placed like he has it, it would pull cool air from outside the case and dump it mainly on the gpu. Its a good use for one actually. I might try it on my gpu.
> 
> ...


Not quite.  That fan is more like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000051299/?tag=tec06d-20

A little bigger than those Asus VRM fans were.


----------



## Vario (Feb 27, 2017)

t_ski said:


> Not quite.  That fan is more like this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000051299/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> A little bigger than those Asus VRM fans were.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00092DAFG/?tag=tec06d-20

I had one of those Antec Vcool, not a bad fan.  Moves a good bit of air surprisingly.  Another good option is the Antec Spot Cool.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 27, 2017)

Loads of pictures, be warned.







 






 






 


 


 




I don't use mouses. I use trackballs. I had very bad right wrist pain a decade ago and switched fully to trackballs. No wrist pain since then.

I use PC for rendering mostly and use consoles to play games. I currently have Wii U hooked up to replay Xenoblade Chronicles X. My PS4 is currently hooked off.

My keyboard is 4 years old but may look as good as new because it's a washable keyboard.

I was a HUGE fan of Resonance of Fate (PS3 game).

I am also a big fan of Ilusion games which is where the figurines are from.

I do not use 3.5 inch HDD. I use 2.5 inch HDDs/SSD.


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2017)

could be better next time iguess...!


----------



## Kyuuba (Feb 28, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> That blue fan on top of the GPU, does it help? Is it noisy ?


No, it comes by default to work on 12 V direct with molex connector, with 12 V you can hear the buz, with 7V doesn't hear it at all, I have modified the connection so it Works with 7 V instead of 12 to extend the lifespan of it, it does an excellent job, it exhauts a decent amount of hot air to the outside of the case keeping the backplate pretty much cool even with 7 Volts, that one is from Rosewill, here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004X90SE2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Komshija (Feb 28, 2017)

@alucasa Is that a custom made aluminum-leather or faux leather table? I must admit this is the first time I saw such table.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 28, 2017)

Komshija said:


> @alucasa Is that a custom made aluminum-leather or faux leather table? I must admit this is the first time I saw such table.



Forgot where I bought it but I purchased it around 15 years ago for about 3 grand. But yeah, it's wooden table that's covered with leather plus aluminum legs.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

Here is my scruffy old rig... on my scruffy old desk.


----------



## khemist (Feb 28, 2017)

Just ordered a Jonsbo RM4 in Silver, i'll post a pic when i get it.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Just ordered a Jonsbo RM4 in Silver, i'll post a pic when i get it.


That's a nice looking case.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 28, 2017)

khemist said:


> Just ordered a Jonsbo RM4 in Silver, i'll post a pic when i get it.



stop showing me these beautiful cases, my wallet cant handle it.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 84604
> could be better next time iguess...!


I just spied your tank and box mod peeking up in front of your screen... What tank is that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 28, 2017)

Switched from corsair h55 to nzxt kraken x61 which I got for £50


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2017)

mcborge said:


> I just spied your tank and box mod peeking up in front of your screen... What tank is that.


whoaaaa, spy eye? 
*Mod:* Joyetech eVic VTC mini, software 5.04
*Tanks:* Joyetech cubis with notchcoil, also own wismec theorem hybrid dripper!
Believe it or not there were both thanks, the dripper was sat into a box next to the mod, darkes wouldn't allow it to be seen lol... 

do you vape bro?

Regards,


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

peche said:


> whoaaaa, spy eye?
> *Mod:* Joyetech eVic VTC mini, software 5.04
> *Tanks:* Joyetech cubis with notchcoil, also own wismec theorem hybrid dripper!
> Believe it or not there were both thanks, the dripper was sat into a box next to the mod, darkes wouldn't allow it to be seen lol...
> ...


Ha ha, yes i do, i've never used any joytech vape gear though. One of my tanks is in my screen shot four posts down from yours, next to the dragon mug, its an ijoy limitless XL on an IVP5 but i normally use a hobo rev 2 dripper with 0.35 ohm claptons when i'm at my desk.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 28, 2017)

Cam program that works with the cooler


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 28, 2017)

peche said:


> whoaaaa, spy eye?
> *Mod:* Joyetech eVic VTC mini, software 5.04
> *Tanks:* Joyetech cubis with notchcoil, also own wismec theorem hybrid dripper!
> Believe it or not there were both thanks, the dripper was sat into a box next to the mod, darkes wouldn't allow it to be seen lol...
> ...



VTC Mini is a nice little setup.  I got my brother in law off cigs with that mod.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

Pete1burn said:


> VTC Mini is a nice little setup.  I got my brother in law off cigs with that mod.


cool, vaping got me of the ciggies as well, the tank i started on was an aspire nautilus which was ok at the time but the airflow was terrible on that tank.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 28, 2017)

I just stopped smoking, wanted to quit the nicotine addiction. Imo vaping should be a stop gap, no cigs-vape-quit.


----------



## Pete1burn (Feb 28, 2017)

That's why you reduce the nic until you're at 0 and you're done.  But we're hijacking the thread a bit.


----------



## mcborge (Feb 28, 2017)

tigger said:


> I just stopped smoking, wanted to quit the nicotine addiction. Imo vaping should be a stop gap, no cigs-vape-quit.


That's the way to go but as Pete1burn said you decrease the nic gradually as it makes reducing a lot easier. i started vaping at 12 mg nic and now i'm on 3mg.. next stop zero. Good luck with vaping dude, i hope it works for you.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2017)

All right folks, back on topic please


----------



## Vego (Mar 1, 2017)

khemist said:


> Just ordered a Jonsbo RM4 in Silver, i'll post a pic when i get it.



let me know how its made, i am wondering about building a pc in this case


----------



## khemist (Mar 1, 2017)

WIll do, i'm not sure when i'll get around to using it but i want to have a good look at it and see what kind of setup i could have.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## fredz77 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi, new sleeve cables. Thanks.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 4, 2017)

Holy hell I still have a thread going on!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 5, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, new sleeve cables. Thanks.



nice, especially when you have zero dust there


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 6, 2017)

DaMulta said:


> Holy hell I still have a thread going on!



....they should just make it  a permanent part/fixture of the TPU sight.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 6, 2017)

I've just bought a I7 6700k and 2*8gb ddr4 2400 sticks


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 9, 2017)

My PC atm


----------



## khemist (Mar 9, 2017)

Back on air for now.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 9, 2017)

khemist said:


> Back on air for now.


Awesome pics


----------



## khemist (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks!, i'm on air again since i'll be ordering a 1080ti tomorrow and wont be buying a block right away. 

Cancelled the Jonsbo case as it was delayed, i'll be putting the money towards the card.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2017)

Got the new Asus z170 pro gaming motherboard today. Gave the i7 6700k a little tweak up to 4.5ghz at 1.3v set in bios. I have manually set all the voltages and the ram to 2400mhz which is what my ram is rated at.

I have not had a new board for a while lol, and a lot of the settings for overclocking are a bit beyond me, so if anyone has a link to a good guide for these boards and chips I would much appreciate it.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2017)

khemist said:


> Thanks!, i'm on air again since i'll be ordering a 1080ti tomorrow and wont be buying a block right away.
> 
> Cancelled the Jonsbo case as it was delayed, i'll be putting the money towards the card.


I haven't decided whether or not I am going to ditch my 980 Ti for a 1080 Ti...
I will be looking forward to your upcoming pictures!!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 10, 2017)

That's embarrassing, I've been running my 5930k at stock for I don't know how long haha. My motherboard must have lost it's OC settings some time ago. I've bumped it back up to 4.3ghz even though I didn't really notice the difference as I must have become used to the stock speeds again (for some reason it didn't like my 4.5ghz settings anymore). ABBYY Finereader is certainly more snappy now when reading and analysing scanned documents.

I also recently purchased a new laptop that I hope will serve me for all purposes - Alienware 13 R3


----------



## freakshow (Mar 10, 2017)

New mini itx apu build


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 10, 2017)

I still have a lot of cable management to do, but here it is.


----------



## Devastator0 (Mar 10, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, new sleeve cables. Thanks.



How do you deal with the 8-Pin CPU power connector. I have this case and with all the 240mm AIO coolers (been through like 6 H100i's that all went faulty ("CPU Fan Error" on boot) before now using Kraken X52) I use, one of the screws sits right up against the connector so I have to flex up the top of the case a bit to force in the 8-Pin connector (Won't actually clip in, but does go in, due to the screw blocking the clip bit).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Mar 11, 2017)

HammerON said:


> I haven't decided whether or not I am going to ditch my 980 Ti for a 1080 Ti...
> I will be looking forward to your upcoming pictures!!!



Turns out the MSI wasn't in stock, i have an EVGA being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 12, 2017)

.......upgrading the wifey to a  1151 and a inwinn 805. Love that penny/ copper look on the asrock board but man gotta figure out something to do with all that extra space.......





.......oh yeah....this is my current machine





...gotta put a lighter cooler on that thing......


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 14, 2017)

My son told me that his computer died tonight.  He said it just went blank.  I tried changing the psu.  That wasn't it.  Changed the cpu.  That wasn't it.

I thought he might have fried the motherboard.  That was of course until I saw that he had kicked the plug and unplugged the dam thing at the wall socket.

HOSS SMASH!!


----------



## freakshow (Mar 14, 2017)

new keyboard, and over sized mouse pad came in.


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 14, 2017)

freakshow said:


> new keyboard, and over sized mouse pad came in.



"Weird" is the first word that comes to my mind when I see this setup, a bit like a freak show ?


----------



## freakshow (Mar 14, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> "Weird" is the first word that comes to my mind when I see this setup, a bit like a freak show ?



lol no so much anymore. i calmed down since i started using this that name. just cant seem to get rid of it


----------



## peche (Mar 14, 2017)

@freakshow nice build, nice vaporizer!

Regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 19, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi, new sleeve cables. Thanks.



That thing is sexy. What fans, and did you make that PSU cover yourself?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That thing is sexy. What fans



Thermaltake Riing red 120 probably (you can see the Tt logo on it )

from Tt website:





tho same question:


MxPhenom 216 said:


> did you make that PSU cover yourself?




mmhhh maybe 
http://www.coldzero.eu/546-psu-shrouds

mmmhhh probably not the cable cut is not at the same place ... oh well i saw a ton of 350D owner doing a custom PSU shroud of diverse sizes, so yep, he probably did it himself.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2017)

Just bought this





£50


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2017)

@freakshow Hows that 7860K handle for you? Nice build.

@tigger nice find!


----------



## mcborge (Mar 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> Just bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! i have that case, best case i ever built in, and yesterday i picked up the Corsair SP2500 2.1, 220w speaker system second hand to go with. And it cost me £50 same as your air 540.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2017)

mcborge said:


> Ha! i have that case, best case i ever built in, and yesterday i picked up the Corsair SP2500 2.1, 220w speaker system second hand to go with. And it cost me £50 same as your air 540.



I always lusted after one, but was too expensive for me. But for 50 squids its well nice.
I love this case, perfect for me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2017)

Not the best pic, just finished switching from the nzxt case. I'll post a better one tomorrow.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> Not the best pic, just finished switching from the nzxt case. I'll post a better one tomorrow.


Nice, I have replaced all my fans with the same fan yours has in the back.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2017)

@tigger any plans on going custom liquid? That case I heard works REALLY well for liquid builds.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2017)

mcborge said:


> Nice, I have replaced all my fans with the same fan yours has in the back.



I probably will do too, the top and fronts are 140mm, my 280mm Aio cooler is on the front sucking in. If anyone has any opinion as to whether it should be on the front or top, I would be interested to hear them.



JrRacinFan said:


> @tigger any plans on going custom liquid? That case I heard works REALLY well for liquid builds.



I would like to, its been a while since I did a custom loop. At the moment the x61 kraken is doing a stellar job on the 6700k.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> I probably will do too, the top and fronts are 140mm, my 280mm Aio cooler is on the front sucking in. If anyone has any opinion as to whether it should be on the front or top, I would be interested to hear them.


If i were you, i would put the rad in the top. I have the h100i (240mm) on the top with two corsair 140mm hi pressure fans and i have two 140mm silents in the front pulling air in plus a silent in the back pulling air out. I prefer to have my rad in the top as this case has better positive airflow this way.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2017)

mcborge said:


> If i were you, i would put the rad in the top. I have the h100i (240mm) on the top with two corsair 140mm hi pressure fans and i have two 140mm silents in the front pulling air in plus a silent in the back pulling air out. I prefer to have my rad in the top as this case has better positive airflow this way.



OK I will try it this way tomorrow. Thanks

@ Mod sorry for double post, I should know better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> Not the best pic, just finished switching from the nzxt case. I'll post a better one tomorrow.


ahah! it totally look like when i did my 1st build in a AIR540 ... but that was waaaaayyy back ... still have the case but empty with a Tt Riing 140 white and 3 Sharkoon SharkZone 120 

50? neat! (got mine for ~70)



JrRacinFan said:


> @tigger any plans on going custom liquid? That case I heard works REALLY well for liquid builds.


SURE IT DOES! i did a dual loop without any hassle in that one


----------



## mcborge (Mar 19, 2017)

tigger said:


> I always lusted after one, but was too expensive for me. But for 50 squids its well nice.
> I love this case, perfect for me.


I tell you what, I'm glad i got these sp2500's when i did, It was in  a shop across the road from me called the exchange buddy and they had it hooked up to a ps3 blasting out tunes. I thought it was just another set of tv speakers until i saw the Corsair logo and the control unit, and i just beat some guy to it, he had just been to the cash machine first. These things sound epic compared to my 20 y/o Ediffier monitors they replaced.



tigger said:


> OK I will try it this way tomorrow. Thanks
> 
> @ Mod sorry for double post, I should know better.


Your welcome.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 19, 2017)

found back my old post about ...


GreiverBlade said:


> Air540 finally here (well judging by the general state of the case, i know now why i got a 50% on it xD still i love it! (3*120 front 2*140 top) plus now i can re use my 20+4/6/8 extension
> View attachment 59218 View attachment 59209 View attachment 59219 View attachment 59211 View attachment 59213 View attachment 59214
> 
> and new house (not so new in the end ... it's the Spec 01) for the old bag (re used 2 of the 3 140 bundled with the 540)
> View attachment 59215 View attachment 59217 View attachment 59216



and the dual loop :


GreiverBlade said:


> dual loop is .... fun? a bit ghetto although but all work as intended (except my 1st JetFlo who have a rattle noise, it didn't when installed vertically gotta check later)
> View attachment 61383 View attachment 61384 View attachment 61389
> 
> View attachment 61387 View attachment 61388 View attachment 61386
> ...


----------



## freakshow (Mar 20, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> @freakshow Hows that 7860K handle for you? Nice build.




Meh its ok i guess for a budget build.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2017)

mcborge said:


> If i were you, i would put the rad in the top. I have the h100i (240mm) on the top with two corsair 140mm hi pressure fans and i have two 140mm silents in the front pulling air in plus a silent in the back pulling air out. I prefer to have my rad in the top as this case has better positive airflow this way.



Which way are the fans going with the rad in the top, in or out? 
Front fans in
Rear fan out 
Top fans with rad in or out? 
Thx


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 20, 2017)

tigger said:


> Not the best pic, just finished switching from the nzxt case. I'll post a better one tomorrow.


classic conflicts book

looks pretty nice to read


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> classic conflicts book
> 
> looks pretty nice to read



Its interesting. Its about d day


----------



## mcborge (Mar 20, 2017)

tigger said:


> Which way are the fans going with the rad in the top, in or out?
> Front fans in
> Rear fan out
> Top fans with rad in or out?
> Thx


top fans are set to out.


----------



## fredz77 (Mar 20, 2017)

Devastator0 said:


> How do you deal with the 8-Pin CPU power connector. I have this case and with all the 240mm AIO coolers (been through like 6 H100i's that all went faulty ("CPU Fan Error" on boot) before now using Kraken X52) I use, one of the screws sits right up against the connector so I have to flex up the top of the case a bit to force in the 8-Pin connector (Won't actually clip in, but does go in, due to the screw blocking the clip bit).


Good friend, here I must force only a little to enter, but it is good, without problem. Thanks hugs



MxPhenom 216 said:


> That thing is sexy. What fans, and did you make that PSU cover yourself?


Yes, Thermaltake riing.

I made it with shoe box and black sticker for finishing. Simple, fast and efficient. In my country, they charge about $ 35 for a psu cover of acrylic. I preferred to do it myself. Thank you, big hug.



GreiverBlade said:


> Thermaltake Riing red 120 probably (you can see the Tt logo on it )
> 
> from Tt website:
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly. Thanks.


One more pic. Thanks.


----------



## Devils41 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just moved my system into her new home this past weekend.


----------



## egalsim (Mar 22, 2017)

Power switch:


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2017)

egalsim said:


> Power switch:


I like that you built it in a drawer. I LOVE that you used a spent .308 cartridge for the power switch!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2017)

Radiator moved to top blowing out. Three new 120mm corsair fans on the front going in, and the rear corsair going out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 23, 2017)

tigger said:


> Radiator moved to top blowing out. Three new 120mm corsair fans on the front going in, and the rear corsair going out.


that's how mine was setup (both air or water) and that's also how my Panzer Max is actually set up (with a size reversal in the back/front since it's 3x140 front 1x120 back  and 2x140mm top since i shifted from 240 to 280mm top radiator)


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 23, 2017)

tigger said:


> Radiator moved to top blowing out. Three new 120mm corsair fans on the front going in, and the rear corsair going out.


nice but your camera out of focus or something?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry its my phone cam, I'll try again later. 

Thanks guys, I just need two more corsair 140mm fans for the rad now. Tried push/pull but the 8pin CPU power connector is in the way.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 23, 2017)

tigger said:


> Radiator moved to top blowing out. Three new 120mm corsair fans on the front going in, and the rear corsair going out.


Looks great there dude, you should notice better temps now. 



tigger said:


> Sorry its my phone cam, I'll try again later.
> 
> Thanks guys, I just need two more corsair 140mm fans for the rad now. Tried push/pull but the 8pin CPU power connector is in the way.


I had that clearance issue with my Sabertooth 990fx when i tried to install my rad fans as push pull. Now i have the rad installed directly against the roof metal with the two fans underneath it.
Excuse the crappy phone image.


----------



## Spektre (Mar 26, 2017)

Displays: Samsung s27d360h, Vizio E24i-A1W
Keyboard: Azio MGK1
Mouse: Corsair M65
Case: Corsair Air 540
Motherboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z270E GAMING
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-7600K
Cooler: Corsair Hydro H75
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 8GB ROG STRIX OC Edition
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz
PSU:EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
SSD 1: Samsung 840 PRO 240GB
SSD 2: Samsung 850 EVO 240GB
SSD 3: Transcend TLC 480 GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB

Still need to organize those fan wires, but so far so good.


 

Seems I can't edit a post, so I'll make another. Fixed up the fan wires, tucking them behind the back plate. No more wire nest hanging from the top. I want to get a fan hub that can go behind the motherboard, but then I'd have to deal with the rat's nest that you can't see...


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 28, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Seems I can't edit a post, so I'll make another. Fixed up the fan wires, tucking them behind the back plate. No more wire nest hanging from the top. I want to get a fan hub that can go behind the motherboard, but then I'd have to deal with the rat's nest that you can't see...
> View attachment 85551 View attachment 85555




 ..so you have the front and rear(on the rad) fans pulling air in and exhausting through the top?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2017)

HammerON said:


> All right folks, back on topic please



But they were talking about airflow and all that!


----------



## Spektre (Mar 28, 2017)

ensabrenoir said:


> ..so you have the front and rear(on the rad) fans pulling air in and exhausting through the top?


Yeah, I do. I had a rear exhaust fan until I got the radiator. I read that the radiator should be intake. So now I have two top exhaust fans. Is that bad? I totally welcome any better ideas.


----------



## mcborge (Mar 28, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Yeah, I do. I had a rear exhaust fan until I got the radiator. I read that the radiator should be intake. So now I have two top exhaust fans. Is that bad? I totally welcome any better ideas.


When i first got my air 540 i had a 120 rad (h60) set to push/pull in the forward top fan space with 140 fan next to it on the rear top space both set to exhaust and two 140's in the front as intake and the rear 140 set to exhaust. the reason i put the push/pull rad in the forward fan space was because the rad didn't clear the cpu power connector with two fans on it. The great thing about the air 540 is you can mix fan sizes in the front and top. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 29, 2017)

6 year old HX





New TX M


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 29, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Yeah, I do. I had a rear exhaust fan until I got the radiator. I read that the radiator should be intake. So now I have two top exhaust fans. Is that bad? I totally welcome any better ideas.



No it's fine..I had the same case  for my son's but never thought of that...Don't think reversing it will much of a difference


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Opened it up to give the heat sinks a dusting. 





Still love seeing all the heatpipes  this thing has.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2017)

I was going to just edit my last post and add this to it but the edit button appears to be missing.

Ages ago I sold a friend one of my rigs,years ago it seemed to die(red hot resistors by the south bridge!)

He's finally got round to bringing it round to me to fix ( was going to replace motherboard) how ever I took it out of the case and decided to run it without the huge thermal right heatsinks with its ghetto homemade mounting system.


And the thing has only gone and powered on and booted windows!

Unfortunately his psu hasn't got enough gpu power connectors to run the 6870 but we'll get round to that 

Anyway not my PC at the moment but it's kinda my PC as it was mine in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> I was going to just edit my last post and add this to it but the edit button appears to be missing.


nope it's not missing, it's a limited time "edit"  also this is the only time a double post is tolerable  when Edit is not there  

caseless PC... i had some (i could still do some) and specially a build made out of a mobo from a DELL SFF with a C2D E6700 a HD 3650 4gb DDR2 800 and Ubuntu 12.04 + BOINC installed on a 8gb stick for a WCG challenge ... good time fun time


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2017)

I see, forum has changed a little bit since I was last here a bunch.


Also
1055t set up is now fully resurrected! Just needs to go back in its case and we're golden.
Its currently running through stress tests to make sure it's all okay though, currently on 15th pass of prime 95 max heat and max cpu temp of 40c so far.

CPU is at 3.5ghz, can't go beyond that on this board it hasn't got very good vrm and the only cooling it has is copper heatsinks I added that get to 65c or so even at 3.5ghz.


It may take me several years but I always finish a job.





( last looked at this PC 4 years ago)


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 5, 2017)

Got a new MB..


----------



## Spektre (Apr 5, 2017)

Changed out the H75 for a H110i. H110i has an LED in the Corsair logo, so that's super important. Liking the looks of it much more. Not gonna lie, this thing is a noisier, so I need to figure out the settings. Put the radiator at the front as an intake and it takes advantage of the dust filter. Top and back fans are exhaust. There's like, 3mm of clearance between the fans and GPU, lol. Next step will be to put screening on the giant cut outs (???) on the bottom of the case to keep dust and cat/dog hair out. Between my long haired cat and brother's German Shepard, I'm doomed.


----------



## mcborge (Apr 5, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Changed out the H75 for a H110i. H110i has an LED in the Corsair logo, so that's super important. Liking the looks of it much more. Not gonna lie, this thing is a noisier, so I need to figure out the settings. Put the radiator at the front as an intake and it takes advantage of the dust filter. Top and back fans are exhaust. There's like, 3mm of clearance between the fans and GPU, lol. Next step will be to put screening on the giant cut outs (???) on the bottom of the case to keep dust and cat/dog hair out. Between my long haired cat and brother's German Shepard, I'm doomed.
> View attachment 85898 View attachment 85899


Looks nice... Corsair used to sell dust filter kits to cover all the other vents and unwanted gaps on this case. Overclockers uk used to sell them but i haven't seen any for sale on there for a while.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

pantherx12 said:


> CPU is at 3.5ghz, can't go beyond that on this board it hasn't got very good vrm


The Gigabyte 880gm-usb3 had no heatsinks on the VRM but allowed for a overclock on Phenom II x4 960T with default voltage of 1.3 to 3,750 MHz with an extra core unlocked.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Changed out the H75 for a H110i. H110i has an LED in the Corsair logo, so that's super important. Liking the looks of it much more. Not gonna lie, this thing is a noisier, so I need to figure out the settings. Put the radiator at the front as an intake and it takes advantage of the dust filter. Top and back fans are exhaust. There's like, 3mm of clearance between the fans and GPU, lol. Next step will be to put screening on the giant cut outs (???) on the bottom of the case to keep dust and cat/dog hair out. Between my long haired cat and brother's German Shepard, I'm doomed.
> View attachment 85898 View attachment 85899


meh ... rad in top exhaust is better, you are actually blowing hot air on the GPU by doing as you do, i only did once with a rad in the front but that was with a GPU full cover waterblock  and idle/load temp on the CPU were higher .... funny eh? taking the air from inside the case actually lead to better temp since the airflow is better

question: is your Hydro in push pull configuration?  because without the dust filter you can fit the fans between the chassis and the bezel oh wait you use the dust filter ... (never used it on my AIR540, it hinder the flow more than it help something)

actually in: 3 x120 mm intake (with dustfilter if you want) 2x140+ rad top exhaust 1x140 back exhaust you have a better airflow and no issue on the dust for the radiator 
the Panzer Max allow the same type: 3x140 front (w dustfilter) 2x140 + rad exhaust (H115i) 1x120 back exhaust,  no dust in the rad, no problems and better temps for the GPU and CPU

also:


Spektre said:


> Yeah, I do. I had a rear exhaust fan until I got the radiator. I read that the radiator should be intake. So now I have two top exhaust fans. Is that bad? I totally welcome any better ideas.


i tested both way : no big differences at all, actually rad exhaust my idle/load on my 6600K @4.4 are 24°/50°


----------



## DisabledHero (Apr 6, 2017)

hello fellow friends here I have my 1st ever custom water cooled pc build I have only ever built one pc before this one and that was a fan cooled. This is my first ever water cooled and only second ever pc build. I found the pc build very hard and frustrating I changed the look of the tubing around 13 times costing me around £200 pounds on PETG tubing alone 85% of the tubing now in the bin. The PC is not the fastest PC around but it is ok for what I need. The reservoirs I purchased was not correct for this case so I had to mount them the the centre part of the case on an angle allowing them to fit. The modifications was very tricky as they are glass reservoirs and each hold 1 litre of fluid. So to make them take the weight and be very sturdy taken a lot of customisation but got there in the end. I did originally spray all the inside of the case white but I then changed my mind to have the mirrored finish. The full back on the pc is acrylic mirror along with the centre part of the case and the floor looks smart. The colour of the build should be yellow grey and white but I found it very difficult to get a grey fluid so I tried the silver but as you can see does not look anything like grey. The red / pink was originally yellow but looked very thick and not very attractive so I changed the yellow to the colour that is now displayed. I was originally going for the GPU tubing all custome bends and the CPU going for 90 degrees fit9tngs but found that very complicated as for my first build so stuck with the fittings and the odd bend. The colours in the cables should just be white grey and yellow but my little girl wanted some pink so I gave her the pink. That's the reason for the pink / red but I am sure it does not spoil the build. I am happy with the look of the pc I just hope I can get some good feedback from you guys. Please do be as honest as possible as I need all the feedback I could possibly have I would also like to enter this pc in to competitions and other things that I can enter it in to. But I am new to all this and I do not know what or where about I can go to enter my pc in to competitions. Please do let me know what you think about my custom pc all the feedback would be amazing to hear please help thanks for taking you're time to read kind regards Leigh.
I do have many more images of the build from start to finish so if you would like to see more please ask.my pc specs are as below apparently someone told me it looks like a transformer ?

1. GTX 1080 zotac arctic storm
2. i7 6700K CPU
3. Maximus hero viii motherboard
4. 480gb SSD
5. 32gb RAM Hyper x ram
6. 2 X D5 Photon Reservoir/Pump Combo XSPC
7. Mono block
8. Full Barrow compression fittings and angles
9. 9 x RGB Thermaltake fans with controle box
10. Thermaltake fan controle
11. 2 x flow indicators
12. Full custom wireing done by myself.
13. Thermaltake 900 case is an outstanding case.
14. Custom mirrored back wall along with centre stand that the tubing runs through also the flooriong.


----------



## Spektre (Apr 6, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> meh ... rad in top exhaust is better, you are actually blowing hot air on the GPU by doing as you do, i only did once with a rad in the front but that was with a GPU full cover waterblock  and idle/load temp on the CPU were higher .... funny eh? taking the air from inside the case actually lead to better temp since the airflow is better
> 
> question: is your Hydro in push pull configuration?  because without the dust filter you can fit the fans between the chassis and the bezel oh wait you use the dust filter ... (never used it on my AIR540, it hinder the flow more than it help something)
> 
> ...


So, what is a push pull configuration? At any rate, maybe I'll try changing it around. Change out to 140mm and 120mm of these fans: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149M97NU/?tag=tec06d-20



DisabledHero said:


> hello fellow friends here I have my 1st ever custom water cooled pc build I have only ever built one pc before this one and that was a fan cooled. This is my first ever water cooled and only second ever pc build. I found the pc build very hard and frustrating I changed the look of the tubing around 13 times costing me around £200 pounds on PETG tubing alone 85% of the tubing now in the bin. The PC is not the fastest PC around but it is ok for what I need. The reservoirs I purchased was not correct for this case so I had to mount them the the centre part of the case on an angle allowing them to fit. The modifications was very tricky as they are glass reservoirs and each hold 1 litre of fluid. So to make them take the weight and be very sturdy taken a lot of customisation but got there in the end. I did originally spray all the inside of the case white but I then changed my mind to have the mirrored finish. The full back on the pc is acrylic mirror along with the centre part of the case and the floor looks smart. The colour of the build should be yellow grey and white but I found it very difficult to get a grey fluid so I tried the silver but as you can see does not look anything like grey. The red / pink was originally yellow but looked very thick and not very attractive so I changed the yellow to the colour that is now displayed. I was originally going for the GPU tubing all custome bends and the CPU going for 90 degrees fit9tngs but found that very complicated as for my first build so stuck with the fittings and the odd bend. The colours in the cables should just be white grey and yellow but my little girl wanted some pink so I gave her the pink. That's the reason for the pink / red but I am sure it does not spoil the build. I am happy with the look of the pc I just hope I can get some good feedback from you guys. Please do be as honest as possible as I need all the feedback I could possibly have I would also like to enter this pc in to competitions and other things that I can enter it in to. But I am new to all this and I do not know what or where about I can go to enter my pc in to competitions. Please do let me know what you think about my custom pc all the feedback would be amazing to hear please help thanks for taking you're time to read kind regards Leigh.
> I do have many more images of the build from start to finish so if you would like to see more please ask.my pc specs are as below apparently someone told me it looks like a transformer ?



Man, that thing is pretty. I thought I was neato for my all in one cooler lol. Good on you for adding in the pink. Love it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2017)

Another shot with a better image quality 



Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 6, 2017)

Spektre said:


> So, what is a push pull configuration?.


your previous H75 was in Push-Pull configuration, the AIR540 allow for push-pull in front, tho it was practical for a double thick rad also ... by putting fan between chassis and bezel, and not using the dust filter (i don't have pet but i have a quite dusty environment, as the dust filter on my Panzer max show ... but even there not much dust was in the radiator when i dismantled the rig)
example (top should usually be exhaust ... warm air goes up   but at that time i was in full intake front/top and back exhaust due to the configuration having 2 rad, if i had no rad all fan front in intake CPU rad would've been in exhaust configuration) 
 

my actual setup is in pull configuration as the Panzer Max is a little tight on the top and i can't fit a second set of fan above the mobo as there is no spaces (thus no push-pull possible) tho i am tempted to try to reverse the fan and the rad (not before i get 2 more ML140 Pro White to go with  )

nonetheless still looks nice 
 



Spektre said:


> Change out to 140mm and 120mm of these fans: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149M97NU/?tag=tec06d-20


actually the stock Corsair, albeit being noisier, have better rad performances than the NB B14-PS, and for case, well not really a case fan.
but i am kinda the same ... the Corsair ML120/140 i use are also static pressure instead of airflow fan (although Corsair define them as ... "balanced" but still categorized in "Static Pressure" )


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 6, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Another shot with a better image quality


Wait a minute, that case looks familiar minus the window on the side panel. 

I wanted the extra sound dampening on the side panel myself, and I see you switched the fans as well.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Wait a minute, that case looks familiar minus the window on the side panel.
> 
> I wanted the extra sound dampening on the side panel myself, and I see you switched the fans as well.


Heh. Yeah, I sold the stock fans. 2x 140mm Jonsbo's on front and 120mm AIO rad on rear.


----------



## DisabledHero (Apr 6, 2017)

Spektre said:


> So, what is a push pull configuration? At any rate, maybe I'll try changing it around. Change out to 140mm and 120mm of these fans: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0149M97NU/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that thing is pretty. I thought I was neato for my all in one cooler lol. Good on you for adding in the pink. Love it.


thanks so much yea did mix if with some red dye some white some clear and a little purple it worked out ok I think thanks for the positive comment much appreciated


----------



## Spektre (Apr 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> your previous H75 was in Push-Pull configuration, the AIR540 allow for push-pull in front, tho it was practical for a double thick rad also ... by putting fan between chassis and bezel, and not using the dust filter (i don't have pet but i have a quite dusty environment, as the dust filter on my Panzer max show ... but even there not much dust was in the radiator when i dismantled the rig)
> example (top should usually be exhaust ... warm air goes up   but at that time i was in full intake front/top and back exhaust due to the configuration having 2 rad, if i had no rad all fan front in intake CPU rad would've been in exhaust configuration)
> View attachment 85925 View attachment 85929
> 
> ...


So I went ahead and stuck the radiator at the top, with the fans between the radiator and the chassis, exhausting. Now I'm idling at 45-50 degrees, so I'm not sure what went wrong lol... Should I put the fans under the radiator? Or should I add another layer of fans for a push/pull? And from what I can gather I want to stick with static pressure fans for my radiator. This crap is complicated. And expensive


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2017)

Spektre said:


> So I went ahead and stuck the radiator at the top, with the fans between the radiator and the chassis, exhausting. Now I'm idling at 45-50 degrees, so I'm not sure what went wrong lol... Should I put the fans under the radiator? Or should I add another layer of fans for a push/pull? And from what I can gather I want to stick with static pressure fans for my radiator. This crap is complicated. And expensive


what went wrong ... well probably the tightening on the block ... and maybe the thermal past ... i change it every-time i move the block  

i have 2 140mm fan on my H115i (stock corsair ) and as i wrote i idle at 24°~ (oh well i have a 6600K not a 7600K ... yet it shouldn't make a huge difference ... even if Kaby is ... hotter  )

annnnddd to me it looks like you are thinking too much ... 

get some Corsair ML 140/120 Pro rather than the NB B14-PS if you want good static pressure fans, (not that NoiseBlocker is bad ... i just do not like them i had some NB PK-2 Blacksilent Pro 140 not bad but too expensive and too basic ... even the Eloop type and their "innovative" bionic design ... plus they are 29mm thick instead of 25mm ) they are quite silent to me, unless you make them go at full RPM tho even at full RPM noise is acceptable, and even the standard SP140 of the H110 would be enough (as they are on my H115i) i keep my H115i on balanced profile in Corsair LINK ... no issues : cool and silent when i have my ML at 30% and ... well same when i put the ML at 100% even on load  and the ML can also act as case fan if you want to accord them together, at last that's why i hide my SP140 between the chassis and the mesh (tho i could take 2 from the front and put them on the rad to try ... but i don't want to remove even 1 of the 3 and mess the beauty of my case's front  ).

and it's only complicated and expensive if you do not search thoroughly... or even ask for recommendation 

on the NB fans i love how on their website it's
B14-PS_* 1.200U/Min*_ 4 Pin (PWM) 5.0 V / 12.0 V 24 dBA *142.6 m³* why don't they use CFM, it would be easier for comparison ... technically 142.6 cubic meter per hour is 83.931191 CFM which is still far from what almost any website that list them mention : 92cfm max 

well that's still good since it push 92 at 1200 when the ML140 does a 1600 to push 97

and the ML is not even that expensive for a LED type
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181109

the non LED is even cheaper
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181107 5$ cheaper than the NB B14-PS  (well 3x : 2 for the rad 1 for the exhaust   )

and in 120 if you need 3 of them for the front 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181112

and you would keep it all Corsair


----------



## Spektre (Apr 11, 2017)

Spektre said:


> So I went ahead and stuck the radiator at the top, with the fans between the radiator and the chassis, exhausting. Now I'm idling at 45-50 degrees, so I'm not sure what went wrong lol... Should I put the fans under the radiator?





GreiverBlade said:


> what went wrong ... well probably the tightening on the block ... and maybe the thermal past ... i change it every-time i move the block
> 
> i have 2 140mm fan on my H115i (stock corsair ) and as i wrote i idle at 24°~ (oh well i have a 6600K not a 7600K ... yet it shouldn't make a huge difference ... even if Kaby is ... hotter  )
> 
> ...


Those MLs do get rave reviews. I didn't need to take the plate off the CPU, only flipped the radiator around, so I wouldn't need to reapply the thermal paste. Or should I replace it anyway since I'm using the paste that came with the cooler? Oh man , I've just set the fans to "balance" and they're running at 1900+ RPM. I think my PC might just take flight. If I manually set my rad fans at like say 900 RPM, they're perfectly quiet...

EDIT: Just took off the over clocking stuff with ASUS AI and my temps have chilled out. Now sitting pretty at 24 degrees.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2017)

Spektre said:


> Those MLs do get rave reviews. I didn't need to take the plate off the CPU, only flipped the radiator around, so I wouldn't need to reapply the thermal paste. Or should I replace it anyway since I'm using the paste that came with the cooler? Oh man , I've just set the fans to "balance" and they're running at 1900+ RPM. I think my PC might just take flight. If I manually set my rad fans at like say 900 RPM, they're perfectly quiet...
> 
> EDIT: Just took off the over clocking stuff with ASUS AI and my temps have chilled out. Now sitting pretty at 24 degrees.


these ML are reviewed by me and here on TPU i know at last 1 other user who are perfectly satisfied with them... ofc they get sick review.

tho Corsair : they will be loud (oh heck ... just as any other fans ... who care ... silent fan does not do their job properly anyway)

what ... the OC ... i have my 6600K at 4.4ghz while sitting at 24° idle (only did put the multi on 44 )

ohhh manually set to 900 ... oh well no luck then my SP140 run at 1440-1500 on balanced profile and unless the ML are not at 100% i don't hear them  (the ML do only a "air being pushed" noise ... rather than a weird whistling and rattling the PK-2 did ) at 2520rpm is only touched when i put them on "fixed max" profile  (and yep at that time they are just as loud as a taking off plane ... but at 1900rpm .... you are too sensitive  tested them at 1920rpm fixed ... it's just a a bit noisy if in a quiet environment and out of a game, but that would not be annoying during a movie either )
(you know ... a AIO is either loud and cool or quiet and almost inneficient, tho a fan up to 1300rpm is deemed to be silent ... for me it's more up to 1600rpm)

on thermal past ... well, i never used the one Corsair pre applied, i only use either Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano (the latter, at the present moment)


----------



## ibay190 (Apr 13, 2017)

havent post since long time, my pc still same, after 3 years since then.

FX 6300 + GTX 760
MSI 970 Gaming Motherboard
Gskill 8gb ram
Seasonic m12ii 520
cm seidon 120XL


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 14, 2017)

Moar RAM and sleeved EPS + PCI-E cables + cablecombs coming next tuesday.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 14, 2017)

Installed WXp, W7, and W8.1 on one 500GB HDD For Fun


----------



## khemist (Apr 17, 2017)

Block installed, still got my Nickel tubing to do.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 19, 2017)

For Fun


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 20, 2017)

Got those cables and cablecombs. 



Spoiler


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 20, 2017)

Ghetto water cooling anyone? Made myself a tube res out of 2" pvc piping 

 

Everything else is just stuff I had lying around


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 21, 2017)

I put a gtx 970 in.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 21, 2017)

Something I just got sorted out for testing


----------



## khemist (Apr 21, 2017)

Very nice!.


----------



## TheHunter (Apr 22, 2017)

My system is still the same, but now I got a new chair,  old one had broken hydraulic..

Looks cool, was cheap too


----------



## khemist (Apr 22, 2017)

Bit of an update.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 24, 2017)

I gotta fix the PCI cable mess but here she is.










dam ram being all bloo


----------



## khemist (Apr 24, 2017)

Daytime shot.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks good @khemist 
How difficult was it to use the nickel tubing?


----------



## khemist (Apr 24, 2017)

Very easy, i used PETG first since it's easier to trim to length then copied it with the Nickel tubing and used a pipe cutter to cut it.

I didn't plan the loop as i wasn't going to do it for a while so just made it up as i went along, i enjoyed it, was fun.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 25, 2017)

khemist said:


> Daytime shot.


This is the most beautiful thing i ever saw.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 29, 2017)

i just built this console buster for my son. Hes desperate to start using it, so, for safetys sake i have put it in a temporary case.


DFI Lanparty X58
Xeon W 3520  overclocked to 4.2ghz
Sapphire SC HD 7970 1045/ 1495
8 gb ddr3 @1400
OCZ 600w modular PSU
Bernstein 7.1 sound
750gb HDD


----------



## khemist (Apr 29, 2017)

Got to love the old DFI boards, loved my p35 T2RS.


----------



## Flogger23m (Apr 30, 2017)

My new build. Got a new case and PSU. Fractal Design Define S and EVGA Supernova 650 G3. Not very good pictures, maybe I'll take better ones some other time:










*
Specs:*
EVGA GTX 1070 SC
Intel i5 4670K @ 4GHZ
Xigmatek Gaia 120mm with two Arctic Cooling 120mm fans
16GB of Team Group DDR3 (same kits, different heat spreaders)
Crucial MX300 750GB
Crucial MX200 500GB
Western Digital 2TB Black
Toshiba 3TB P300
MSI motherboard
EVGA Supernova 650 G3 PSU
2x Fractal Design 140mm
1x Noctua 120mm
1x Corsair 120mm

*Peripherals*
Acer Predator 27" 1440P with G-Sync
CM Storm Cherry MX Brown mechanical keyboard
Logitech Pro Gaming Mouse
Saitek X52Pro HOTAS
HyperX Cloud headset
Creative T40 speakers... hopefully arriving tomorrow

Think that about covers it. Overall this case was not as friendly to work in as the Corsair 550D it is replacing. Getting the side panels on/off require more work and I do miss the ease of swapping drives in the 550D. Will be gaming a bit more to see if the extra airflow helps though.

I will note that when the HDDs make noise, it is notable louder than it was in the 550D. Likely because they're against the side panel and don't have plastic mounts covering them which likely helped absorb sound. Still, a fairly good case when it comes to keeping sound to a minimum.

But cable management was easier, especially with the modular PSU I have now. I will note that the angled SATA connectors don't really work in the back of the Define S. Combined with the SATA layout of my motherboard, I will have to get a new SATA cable if I need to use a 3rd HDD.

Overall I am happy with the case though.


----------



## Bjørgersson (May 1, 2017)

Hi guys!

This is my current setup. 

 

Intel Core i5-4670K @ 4500 MHz + Arctic Freezer i32
MSI Z87-G55
Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 2*4 GB @ 1600 MHz
MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G @ 1450 / 8000 MHz
ADATA SP 920 256 GB, WD10EFRX
Fractal Design Define C
Asus Xonar DGX
EVGA SuperNova GQ 650W


----------



## Drinas (May 2, 2017)

Here is my venerable build, seen a number of changes throughout the years, now in this form:
(unlikely that it will see another upgrade, though I find it hard to discard it..)

Thermaltake Armor Jr. (In its 11th year..)


Corsair CX600M
Intel i5-2300
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3
Palit Nvidia GTX 760
2x4GB Corsair vengeance DDR3
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120gb
WD Blue 10EZEX1TB
1 build-in 120mm case fan
1 Xigmatec 120mm case fan
1 Zalman 92mm side panel fan
Corsair A50 CPU Cooler


LG E2250V
Micrososft Sidewinder X4
Logitech G9X
Logitech Z313






(You can see an old XFX GTS8800 enjoying its retirement in the left corner..)


----------



## egalsim (May 4, 2017)

Thermaltake Core V1 Wood edition (sort of).  

Core I5 4690k, 16GB RAM, 500GB Samsung SSD, GTX970 (soon to be 1080).  Mini ITX.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

egalsim said:


> Thermaltake Core V1 Wood edition (sort of).
> 
> Core I5 4690k, 16GB RAM, 500GB Samsung SSD, GTX970 (soon to be 1080).  Mini ITX.




is that a brushed on wood effect ?


----------



## m6tzg6r (May 4, 2017)

Got my DEFINE C yesterday, man i love this case.
Gonna get a Be Quiet! CPU Cooler next week, make my system more black.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

m6tzg6r said:


> Gonna get a Be Quiet! CPU Cooler next week, make my system more black.




spray paint the visible bits of the cooler black or use a marker pen...........hell of a lot cheaper. A can of spray is one pound.


----------



## alucasa (May 4, 2017)

Looks like Define C is popular.


----------



## ASOT (May 4, 2017)

Like for the girl on gpu stand


----------



## egalsim (May 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is that a brushed on wood effect ?



Yes, but I used a paper towel instead.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)

Quicker and easier than my wooden one


----------



## FilipM (May 5, 2017)

After alot of internet, needed to do the management myself.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 5, 2017)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 87535 View attachment 87534
> 
> View attachment 87533
> 
> After alot of internet, needed to do the management myself.




can you take the last pic again please..........


----------



## FilipM (May 5, 2017)

Ah, poop, chose the wrong one.










+ SSD on the back side.


----------



## r9 (May 5, 2017)

egalsim said:


> Power switch:


Nice case .


----------



## angelhunter (May 11, 2017)

my pc so far gotta do something with cpu cooler and PS fan led. just messing with some plexi and clear fans with rgb led strips.


----------



## mcborge (May 11, 2017)

angelhunter said:


> my pc so far gotta do something with cpu cooler and PS fan led. just messing with some plexi and clear fans with rgb led strips.View attachment 87810 View attachment 87811


 Very nice.



FilipM said:


> Ah, poop, chose the wrong one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ditched my Antec 902v3 for a Corsair carbide air 540 because of the lack of radiator support.


----------



## peche (May 11, 2017)

i love reference coolers from nvidia, they look so kick ass,


----------



## FilipM (May 11, 2017)

@mcborge - Yeah, these cases were meant for air cooling, and they do a damn good job at it. The case temperatures are superior to the newer, water-cooling friendly cases.

However, having the 1200, have a look at this link:

http://archive.williamwendland.com/index012011.shtml

I can fit a triple 120 in the front by taking the HDD cages out. Same goes for the 900 and a dual rad.

http://www.codisha.com/blog/build-log/antec-300-mod/

Or something like this, if you own a 300, or other similar cases.


@peche - Same here, love the industrial looks. Also, case temps have gone down since it blows all the heat outside and I (at least I think i do) have the case at positive pressure, heat doesn't come back.


----------



## peche (May 11, 2017)

FilipM said:


> @peche - Same here, love the industrial looks. Also, case temps have gone down since it blows all the heat outside and I (at least I think i do) have the case at positive pressure, heat doesn't come back.


agreed, i like them cuz they are so simple, so plain.... nice, also the GeForceGTX led its so sexy for a case with a big side window or tempered glass


----------



## FilipM (May 11, 2017)

I will be modding that side panel with tempered (or normal glass) soon. I don't need that side intake to be honest.

Also, I ordered AcoustiPack Lite sound dampening kit, I will try to quiet it down aswell. Pics will follow of course


----------



## peche (May 11, 2017)

FilipM said:


> I will be modding that side panel with tempered (or normal glass) soon. I don't need that side intake to be honest.


ill be modding mine but for minor changes, will swap / take out 5,25" drive cages and some slots it has for  drives, gotta think about the replacemen for drive cages, i have 2 HDD & 1 SSD, want to add them to the wall, inside the case, and maybe add moar space for maybe another 1200mm dont know where 

pic


FilipM said:


> Also, I ordered AcoustiPack Lite sound dampening kit, I will try to quiet it down aswell. Pics will follow of course


Pics are a must!  

Regards,


----------



## mcborge (May 11, 2017)

FilipM said:


> @mcborge - Yeah, these cases were meant for air cooling, and they do a damn good job at it. The case temperatures are superior to the newer, water-cooling friendly cases.
> 
> However, having the 1200, have a look at this link:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, my trouble was i had too many hard drives in my 902 at the time so i had little space in the front for a radiator, It's still one of my favourite cases though and i may still use it some day as a nas box.


----------



## Kanan (May 12, 2017)

Does someone know which GPU OP used for triple SLI in his first post?


----------



## infrared (May 12, 2017)

9800GTX's according to post 11  old school!


----------



## Animalpak (May 15, 2017)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 87535 View attachment 87534
> 
> View attachment 87533
> 
> After alot of internet, needed to do the management myself.



Congrats on your old school items !

Your motherboard and CPU do not bottleneck your GPU ?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2017)

infrared said:


> 9800GTX's according to post 11  old school!



You made me feel all nostalgic, so I went back to find my first post in this thread to see a DFI Bloodiron rig! That seems like forever and a decade ago!


----------



## EntropyZ (May 15, 2017)

Painted the skeleton of the Tt Core V21. I'm never using cheap spray paint ever again, it's horrid and it never truly dries thus is prone to scratches even from touch of a PSU cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Spoiler











Too bad the case doesn't have any proper cable management, the cables are exposed completely, it's worse that I have a non-modular PSU. So it can't be helped, rubber bands and cable ties only help so much. Too bad there isn't a successor to this case, it's relatively cheap for the features it provides (Fractal's cases are overpriced here). and building in it is pretty easy until you get to the freakazoid PSU mounting.

I didn't stick the LED strip permanently just because I might have to grind off the paint and re-do it again at some point. God I wish I didn't pick the cheapest cans, even though I payed 12 euros for 4 of them and was only able to paint one part. I still managed to make the paint run off at a few corners but the imperfections are covered by the panels so it's all good.

That's a GTX 460 btw. I went back to my first proper mid-range GPU just to remember what it was like for me back in 2011. I didn't get the 560 back in the day because it was literally double the price in UK and featured little to no performance improvement over the 460. Remember when mid-range GPU's didn't cost over 200? I 'member.

I had the single-fan Gainward model, it could OC but heat was a problem. This bad dude is factory OC'ed to 715MHz from 675MHz and it can go even higher. A shame that Pascal and future GPU's are voltage limited.

At some point I'm probably going to try out an AIO for the first time in ever. I was always holding off because I am afraid of the pump outright dying after warranty, or worse... a coolant leak. The FUD is a good PSA not to go AIO route. But I don't like a huge ass 150W TDP air cooler hanging off the socket. Doesn't look good IMO.


----------



## FilipM (May 15, 2017)

@Animalpak 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...on-benchmark-post-your-results.232298/page-13

Check post 307. 

Gaming wise, I've tried several games, no bottleneck indicated. Rainbow Six Siege at 1080P with Ultra HD textures shows 98-99% GPU Utilization


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2017)

HTPC rocking and rolling, needs a new PSU and a case first. But no problems with this piece of crap. 


Spoiler











edit: I'll put these in spoilers from now on 

Well, let's post my gaming rig also 



Spoiler











And yeah, the stock cooler is only a temporary solution, I ran out of cash after all that hardware I bought


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

So, Acoustic foam arrived today, 4 or so days from the UK to my door!



Spoiler: Acoustic foam package









Then I went straight to work

First off, I put some foam underneath the PSU



Spoiler: Foam Under PSU










Then I put some on the side of the PSU, like this:



Spoiler: Foam Side PSU










So that bit now looks like this:



Spoiler: Foam PSU complete










Afterwards, I decided to do something about those intake fans. First off I took measurements from this area:



Spoiler: Foam Measurement Side Panel











And the measured foam is applied to the side panel, like this:



Spoiler: Foam Side Panel 1










Then, I wanted to wrap each intake fine individually, since the noise comes from each fan, however there is no space around them to do so:



Spoiler: Intake Fan No Space





 ]



Then, I went and cleaned each HDD cage and fan separately. I must note here that the fan adapters have little screw holes in them, it is very easy to fit them without the HDD cage - Allowing for a triple 120 push-pull setup very easily! I will however leave that for a future build/upgrade.

I decided to put some foam on the HDD cages instead, but I didn't because of two reasons:

1) They won't fit (foam is 4mm thick).
2) I might be taking them out in the future so no need.



Spoiler: Foam HDD Cage










Since the cage would not slide in place, I did this instead:



Spoiler: Foam underneath HDD Cage










Then I proceeded to the top part of the case:



Spoiler: Foam Inside Top Part 1










I will proceed in another post, can't upload more images.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

Now we move to the rear of the case.

First off, something with the HDD/Fan cages:



Spoiler: Foam Fan/HDD cage back panel











Then, I did some VERY (I mean VERY) scientific measurements on foam placement for the back panel



Spoiler: Foam Back Panel Measurement










And the foam in place:



Spoiler: Foam Back Panel in place










That is most of the job done. Now I still had foam left so:



Spoiler: Foam Top Case 2










Side Panel improved a little bit, no pictures yet cos I haven't finished it.

How it looks with the back panel in place:




Spoiler: Foam Looking nice










I still have a 12x12cm piece left, I will do something with it tomorrow.


The foam can be easily cut with a safety blade. The adhesive on it is incredibly strong! But its easy to use, even if you screw the placement, with careful hands you can peel the foam off and re-apply it again.

Noise? It will not make any specific sound go away! However, it feels like someone took the main Volume switch and turned it down to 60%.

I am happy and the case looks smart


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2017)

Lookin' good @FilipM ! 

Tho I'd get some better fans, I had an Antec 900 several years ago and those stock Tri-Cool fans were pretty meh.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

Cheers 

Yeah, I was infact looking at these:

http://www.deepcool.com/product/dcoolingaccessory/casefan/2013-12/47_641.shtml


PS. Reserved post is complete.


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2017)

FilipM said:


> Cheers
> 
> Yeah, I was infact looking at these:
> 
> ...


Damn, I hope that pre-dampened cases would be like that. But hell no, only 1-2mm thick "dampening" which is almost pure PR-BS. 

The dampening on my Phanteks P400S is a pure joke. I got this instead of the regular model because of the fan controller.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

The foam I bought is 4mm thick. They also make a 7mm thick and 12mm thick versions + 3.5" drive bay inserts. The back panel took two people in order to fit in place, it is very snug in there! On the other part could've used 7mm foam but it is what it is. If I go that route it will cost a fortune lol


----------



## angelhunter (May 16, 2017)

The foam can be easily cut with a safety blade. The adhesive on it is incredibly strong! But its easy to use, even if you screw the placement, with careful hands you can peel the foam off and re-apply it again.

Noise? It will not make any specific sound go away! However, it feels like someone took the main Volume switch and turned it down to 60%.

I am happy and the case looks smart [/QUOTE]

how good does the ait flow thru it. i used air conditioning filter for lining some of my case mostly for dust prevention, air flow, and looks.


----------



## FilipM (May 16, 2017)

I did not put any foam where there would be airflow, so I can't really tell you that :/


IF you meant airflow in general:

Front fans at 60-70%

Top fan on low

Rear fan on low

I try to keep positive to neutral pressure in the case.


----------



## FilipM (May 17, 2017)

OK guys, another update. As I have said, I want to mod the side panel since it looked ridiculous right from the start and I don't use side fans, no need for turbulence in the airflow.

But first, as I've had a bit of foam left I did this:



Spoiler: Foam Radiator Fans













Afterwards, I went to mod the side panel. I used glass instead of plastic stuff. First I bought the 3mm thick glass panel cut to approximately the correct dimensions. Then, cut the side panel to the desired shape, repainted in black and the side glass panel is put in place using silicone sealant.

All the cutting is done by hand with a grinder. And here is the result:



Spoiler: Case finalized 















That's it for now. I can enjoy it again like a new case 


PS. Iphone cameras are poop. It's much better in real life


----------



## peche (May 17, 2017)

my GTX 980 have white led, i have seen most reference cards having green led...


----------



## m6tzg6r (May 18, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 18, 2017)

m6tzg6r said:


>




can you take a pic from straight on, rather than at an angle please.......i am a bit of a pervert...i like full frontals.

Lovely looking build BTW.


----------



## m6tzg6r (May 18, 2017)

Dosn't look as good HAHA. I would like a Motherboard that has a black PCB and Heatsinks, but don't want to drop the cash on it, also a new CPU and RAM, maybe an M.2 SSD, one day but not now.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 18, 2017)

Update: Swapped out my 5 year old XFX Core Series 650W PRO (you've served me well, you'll be missed *salutes*) for Corsair CX550M, for a more clean look. I didn't manage the cables, because well, this case doesn't really have much of that because it's very, very open and airflow oriented.


Spoiler


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 18, 2017)

Time to do something a little more extreme for my cooling setup... The rest of my parts come in on Friday more pics to follow...


----------



## peche (May 18, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Time to do something a little more extreme for my cooling setup... The rest of my parts come in on Friday more pics to follow...
> 
> View attachment 88102


Dice?


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Time to do something a little more extreme for my cooling setup... The rest of my parts come in on Friday more pics to follow...
> 
> View attachment 88102


ooo nice, extreme to the max dude.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 19, 2017)

peche said:


> Dice?


I wish  

Its a triple rad wc loop with direct die cooling. Trying to set everything up in a fashion that's easy to do maintenance on similar to what you get with an aio


----------



## Hamed DC (May 19, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Time to do something a little more extreme for my cooling setup... The rest of my parts come in on Friday more pics to follow...
> 
> View attachment 88102


Nice ....


----------



## peche (May 19, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I wish
> 
> Its a triple rad wc loop with direct die cooling. Trying to set everything up in a fashion that's easy to do maintenance on similar to what you get with an aio


seems safer compared to Dice, im pretty sure that that the temp diference will be something pretty interesting to research, also if easy to do why not giving it like advise for temp improvement with other, i like the plan !


----------



## Hamed DC (May 19, 2017)

My new Enermax Big Boy:


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 20, 2017)

Need to get some longer screws and drill 2 more holes in the bracket


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 20, 2017)

Hamed DC said:


> My new Enermax Big Boy:
> View attachment 88157 View attachment 88158 View attachment 88159 View attachment 88160 View attachment 88160 View attachment 88161 View attachment 88162




Fabulous photos.   Can you stand a bit further back and take one of the whole PC with the side off please.....


----------



## theFOoL (May 20, 2017)

Here's the Bottom of my Motherboard from my ZOTAC ZBOX AD04 Plus Mini PC. No Pic's can be found on the Net till now. See there's two m-Sata Connectors. 1 is used for Storage and the other used for WiFi
The Storage i have Win10 with a 1TB HDD on the Front Side which can only take Laptop 2.5" Based HDDs




upload photos to internet


----------



## Hamed DC (May 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Fabulous photos.   Can you stand a bit further back and take one of the whole PC with the side off please.....


Yes, of course....


----------



## Hamed DC (May 20, 2017)

Enermax Big Boy & XSPC Ram Blocks(Make a romantic relationship)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

^^that is just gorgeous!


----------



## Hamed DC (May 20, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^that is just gorgeous!


Thanks buddy
More Photo, Comming soon....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

Hamed DC said:


> Thanks buddy
> More Photo, Comming soon....


Can't wait to see them


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2017)

Crappy H110 died (the usual buzzing pump because impeller shaft broke magically, won't buy anything Corsair ever again), so had to get new cooler. Got a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid PRO 280, since it doesn't have Asetek pump head.


Then, board tossed it's cookies (ASUS X99 DELUXE and then MSI X99 GAMING PRO CARBON), so I tossed it and the CPU in it aside, and loaded the case up with ASUS MAXIMUS IX FORMULA.


Then I had to swap the PSU, because it seems the Thermaltake ToughPower 1275 platinum PSU doesn't like only pushing 300W. 

Maybe the PSU burnt the boards?
The RGB madness has ensued. Added two RGB LED strips (thanks, MSI! )

Then, I added in the G.Skill RGB rams, because, why not?  Now I don't need any desk lamp, my case is nearly blinding! 


Anyway, the ASUS board won't last in the PC long, I want my 6950X back! But I must find one epic X99 board with RGB LEDs everywhere...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Crappy H110 died (the usual buzzing pump because impeller shaft broke magically, won't buy anything Corsair ever again), so had to get new cooler. Got a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid PRO 280, since it doesn't have Asetek pump head.
> 
> 
> Then, board tossed it's cookies (ASUS X99 DELUXE and then MSI X99 GAMING PRO CARBON), so I tossed it and the CPU in it aside, and loaded the case up with ASUS MAXIMUS IX FORMULA.
> ...



Must say, that looks damn good   How do you like the Coolermaster 280?


----------



## Caring1 (May 22, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Crappy H110 died (the usual buzzing pump because impeller shaft broke magically, won't buy anything Corsair ever again), so had to get new cooler. Got a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid PRO 280, since it doesn't have Asetek pump head.


I've seen a few references to broken impeller shafts so pulled mine apart, I expected a direct drive motor to shaft set up but it is an electro-magnetically driven shaft, and it was intact.
My pump (Asetek) also suffered from a bit of noise followed by a sudden rise in temperature, indicating failure.
There was no sign of any obstruction or build up internally at all, in fact it appeared new still.
I'm wondering if it might be more of an electrical issue than mechanical failure .


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Must say, that looks damn good   How do you like the Coolermaster 280?


 It's good, maybe a bit better than the H110, even, but the fans can sound like a jet taking off as they ramp up, although they are far quieter than the H110's fans.



Caring1 said:


> I'm wondering if it might be more of an electrical issue than mechanical failure .



It could very well be. But I am also thinking that it is possible that the pump's failure (in my case) might have been part of the board deaths since the fan headers have limited current capability and I had the pump plugged into the board. 


Yet the opposite might be true, maybe that Thermaltake PSU not liking being under the low load led to the death of the boards AND the cooler.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> It's good, maybe a bit better than the H110, even, but the fans can sound like a jet taking off as they ramp up, although they are far quieter than the H110's fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah im going to use that cooler, and get noctua fans for my friends workstation. Though with the case we are using we might have to put the cooler as intake.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 22, 2017)

I took the 240mm rad off my H100 and installed a 120mm one, i power the pump off molex.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Need to get some longer screws and drill 2 more holes in the bracket
> 
> View attachment 88165
> View attachment 88166



The new photon is fantastic. I want to get one.


----------



## theFOoL (May 23, 2017)

Added a case with a mSata 32GB for CloudREADY for the HP Mini 2140


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I took the 240mm rad off my H100 and installed a 120mm one, i power the pump off molex.


Good idea Caps, I think I can dig up an adapter I have laying around and try that pump again connected to molex, and not the Motherboard's header.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 23, 2017)

Like a glove


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2017)

Pretty much done there's a few more parts I want to order to Polish it off but I redid the wiring and mounted everything up. Getting around 38-43c while gaming on it


----------



## fredz77 (May 28, 2017)

Hi....

*Cleaning day, photo day.*











My deskroom!


Spoiler


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi....
> 
> *Cleaning day, photo day.*
> 
> ...


Simply stunning


----------



## Norton (Jun 5, 2017)

Reassembled and testing of my water cooled Asus Maximus IV GeneZ/Gen 3- 2500k rig 







Running nice and cool crunching at full load with a 3.8Ghz o/c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

Factory cooler for now, next up water cooling


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 5, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 5, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Factory cooler for now, next up water cooling




A Ryzen getting fed by a BFG...  oh dear lord that's bizzare to see.  Like a roman medic patching up an astronaut:  Two creatures from different eras working together...  strangely awesome.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> A Ryzen getting fed by a BFG...  oh dear lord that's bizzare to see.  Like a roman medic patching up an astronaut:  Two creatures from different eras working together...  strangely awesome.



This made my day


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 6, 2017)

Replaced HDD for a Custom SSD with a *mSata Adapter Case* + *32GB mSata *in a HP 2140


----------



## Jetster (Jun 6, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> Factory cooler for now, next up water cooling



Wow BFG power supply? how old is that?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 7, 2017)

Msi couldn't fix my 980 so they offered to send me something a bit newer instead,  a 1070. 

I really do like the after sales support msi has.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 7, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Msi couldn't fix my 980 so they offered to send me something a bit newer instead,  a 1070.
> 
> I really do like the after sales support msi has.
> 
> View attachment 88824



Nice! Enjoy the new card


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 10, 2017)

My eSata USB Adapter


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2017)

using computers over not regular surfaces like bed or clothes is pretty harmful for the laptop... you might be blocking airflow and correct cooling....


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 10, 2017)

Temps seem to fine man


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 10, 2017)

The bug....I just couldn't get rid of it. "You've been riding on a laptop for far too long" – that's what it said. I tried to reason with it. I really tried...but we all know where this ends. I decided and pulled the trigger on a new home PC. For the most people here, it is less powerful than their phones/NAS, but this is what I can afford right now – a foundation for future upgrades.  I wanted to make a proper assembly log, but with the kids around...no one is going to lend me that much time. I will try to make better pictures though.

*Bill of Material: *

Monitor: 29UM68-P – Freesync support -21:9
MB: Asus PRIME H270M-PLUS ( 20 Pcie lanes ) ...bought it unboxed from a popular shop.
CPU....the budget king from Intel...get it ? No? 



Spoiler



Aahhh fine, I will spell it out for you : G4560 and NO, I didn't want Ryzen.


RAM : 1x8GB Crucial 2400 mhz CL17 ( cheapest I could find locally ). Not happy about that CL17 thing though...wish it was at least CL15...
SSD: Crucial m.2 SATA 275 GB MX300 ...nVME is out of my reach for now
PSU: Super Flower SF-550K12XP ( semi-modular )
Network: ASUS PC-AC55BT
GPU : second-hand Sapphire Ghz HEICH Di 7870 ( HD7850, R7 260x, HD7870 cost exactly the same here on the second hand market. They are also readily available. I didn't really care which one I got. Gaming is not a priority )
Case: Deepcool D-shield....really...DIIII Shield..I mean....ahhh..forget it  - what can $30 buy you for a case ?
Peripherals: G602, Zalman ..
Misc : random stuff from my all purpose-tech drawer – M3 thumbscrews, 6-32 thumbscrews, zip tie ancors, cables, RAM heat spreaders, chipset coolers etc...




Found them in the cupboard, I need the tape though to install them on the RAM.





PSU:





MB:





Right before the cooler :




CPU+Cooler + RAM + SSD :




Assembled:





I haven't done first boot yet. I need antennas for the Asus card ( it has flexible one, I want the other ones) and Display port to Display port cable for the monitor.


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2017)

Built my Dad's old pc up into his new (to him) Lian Li PC-A05NB with the inverted mobo.  He liked mine a lot.  Build is:
Lian Li PC A05 with 140mm roof panel T-LM14B-2
Asus P6X58DE 1366 Mobo
Intel i7 930 @ 4.1GHz
Samsung 30nm Green @ 1866
Seagate 600 240GB SSD
WD Black 1TB HDD
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 P2 80+ Platinum Power Supply
AMD Radeon XFX DD 7850 2GB
Coolermaster V8 with corsair h100i fan inside
Noiseblocker NB PK-1 700 140mm top intake
Scythe SFF12D 120mm intake
Lian Li rear exhaust fan

Haven't turned it on yet, hope it works...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 11, 2017)

Vario said:


> Built my Dad's old pc up into his new (to him) Lian Li PC-A05NB with the inverted mobo.  He liked mine a lot.  Build is:
> Lian Li PC A05 with 140mm roof panel T-LM14B-2
> Asus P6X58DE 1366 Mobo
> Intel i7 930 @ 4.1GHz
> ...




Wich lian li are you going to choose for your next case?


----------



## Vario (Jun 11, 2017)

Nah he has same model case as mine, not my old case  He found it on eBay.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jun 11, 2017)

Believe it's time for an upgrade but not until next year. New Motherboard\CPU\RAM


----------



## Norton (Jun 11, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1150#post-3671181


----------



## Vego (Jun 14, 2017)

little warm up before X299


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2017)

Bloody hell........

Beautiful.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 14, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Bloody hell........
> 
> Beautiful.


Indeed Mmm... YES


----------



## Hamed DC (Jun 20, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Like a glove
> 
> View attachment 88281
> View attachment 88282


Nice Jobe 
Do u have eneyshote of temperatures???


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 20, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi....
> 
> *Cleaning day, photo day.*


not cleaning day ... but Riing day .... reversed fan/rad position and changed the SP140 for 2 Riing 140 white ... since i already had 1 Riing 140 and buying another one would be way cheaper than 2 Corsair ML140 Pro White ...

so far so good...



then .... What the F***?!?!?  ah yes .... H115i rad is 26mm thick .... that 1mm too much ... uuurrrkkk
 


solution:
 
bah the top is not to be seen so often, satisfied .... (or not .... i bet it will torture me a few hours ...)



still .... looking good from the inside 
 




Vego said:


> little warm up before X299
> View attachment 89044 View attachment 89046


good .... now i feel bad about my own rig .... leave me a sec, the time to burn that poor imitation of a rig and i am back .... on my phone ....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hamed DC said:


> Nice Jobe
> Do u have eneyshote of temperatures???



Idle Temps hover around 25 to 29c

Gaming Temps are in the mid to low 40s

The processor is overclocked to 4.6ghz with the voltage in the bios set at 1.35v


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 23, 2017)

Reinstalling Xp on my G'Pa's AMD Athlon 2000+ 1.6GHZ, 2GB RAM, XFX 5200 AGP, 2 IDE HDDs 40GB,80GB


----------



## Toothless (Jun 23, 2017)

Uh...


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 23, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Uh...


Such a small MB in a Big Case


----------



## khemist (Jun 25, 2017)

Messing about again.


----------



## Vario (Jun 25, 2017)

@Toothless less Nice v1000, why such a small board in such a big case?


----------



## Toothless (Jun 25, 2017)

Vario said:


> @Toothless less Nice v1000, why such a small board in such a big case?


Waiting on getting a 1150 socket board for my G3258 but of course I'm lacking funds, so I stuck my AM1 rig in so it can run something for one of the kids to play on. Surprisingly works pretty well.


----------



## khemist (Jul 1, 2017)

Out of the box at last.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 1, 2017)

Installing W10 on my 32GB SSD


----------



## zo0lykas (Jul 1, 2017)

dont think 32gb enought space for win10 for a long.. updates + program files....


rk3066 said:


> Installing W10 on my 32GB SSD


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 1, 2017)

zo0lykas said:


> dont think 32gb enought space for win10 for a long.. updates + program files....


Lol I know. Just tried to update to the latest build and said not enough space. My friend Will buy a 64GB PCIe card to replace the32 one later on so

My work durring the day...


----------



## Hardi (Jul 1, 2017)

not much, but i'm happy.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2017)

Back it off or warnings shall be issued- thread reported for cleanup


----------



## Jetster (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jul 3, 2017)

Doing a Battery Test for new Dev. Build 57.1 for CloudREADY OS with the Acer Aspire


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 3, 2017)

The power of Pentium and a 1050 Ti low profile.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 3, 2017)

Latest updates, new case:


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 4, 2017)

Under my motherboard of my *ZOTAC ZBOX AD04 Plus Mini PC *btw... one PCIe slot for mSata Card and one for WiFi


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 5, 2017)

Got my Bud back... eMachines (Model: ET 1641-02w) and Added a GeForce PCI Express Card for just Video watching and 2-Laptop based HDD 80GB. Main HDD 240GB Has W10 latest Build 1703


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2017)

Meh having to go back to W7. Guess old stuff don't want new stuff


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 8, 2017)

M.2 heatsink helped about 5C to drop temps on my Intel 600p.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 8, 2017)

What happen to the rear fan grill?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2017)

Cleaned up the wiring some and installed the sleeved PSU cable replacement set from Cablemods. Work in progress, coming along little by little.  I just pulled the trigger on a Corsair Obsidian 900D, not sure what I'm putting in it but it should be fun!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> What happen to the rear fan grill?



I'm more curious where @Chicken Patty's BFG went...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 8, 2017)

Capitan Harlock said:


> What happen to the rear fan grill?


It met my metal cutters.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 8, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi....
> 
> *Cleaning day, photo day.*
> 
> ...



Dude that is just absolutely beautiful 


Finally went with a mini itx build, apologies about the quality but it's all I got for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I'm more curious where @Chicken Patty's BFG went...


It's in my 2600K   It just doesn't die!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 9, 2017)

Got a gpu block,  time to mine coins now 

My quick disconnects will be here Monday


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2017)

Mini-Zotac PC Transferring at Max USB 2.0 @23.5MB


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 10, 2017)

Some updates on the RIG :

- cable management - done
- bought 2x AC F12 fans + Noctua rubber slicks for mounting
- installed heatspreader on the RAM ( I had only one tape, so only one side  )
- installed 2nd hand soundcard: Creative Recon3D
- installed braided DisplayPort-to-DisplayPort cable for the monitor
- installed dust plugs outside the case : here and there

Next cycle :

- I have to name the system 
- heatsink on the M.2 SSD. It is just above the GPU and when the GPU is under load, the SSD gets it. Reaches zero-to-50 degrees in 0.3 seconds. This one is a priority, I need to scavenge UK on-line shops/Ebay/Banggood.com whatever rocks the boat.
- new GPU - I have my eyes on Sapphire Pulse RX 560. My monitor supports Freesync, but the 7870 I have, doesn't.....we need to fix that 
- may be an internal card reader ? - I am still debating on the need for this one





View attachment 90042















 

And the yellow object on the bottom of the case  :


----------



## khemist (Jul 10, 2017)

Back on air for now, just need a longer pcie cable to run around back and to get a glass side panel made.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Some updates on the RIG :
> 
> - cable management - done
> - bought 2x AC F12 fans + Noctua rubber slicks for mounting
> ...


Nice, but don't you interested on cable management? 
Add some then it would be great
Btw is that hotwheels? You have kept it for long time thru some accidents


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2017)

khemist said:


> Very nice and clean.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 10, 2017)

From eBay my HP 8460P... Cost: $87


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 11, 2017)

Too tired to even build something to my HTPC but my old friend came back home! My old Cosmos S! Maybe a "little" overkill for a HTPC but at least it's ventilated. 

Pics after I have had a good sleep, haven't even screwed the MB into the chassis. Be tuned!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2017)

Changed cases over to the Obsidian 900D


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2017)

Just me working early...









Had to as this card was trash for today's web... (buying the GT 710)

My Friend changed the LED to Purple...





Had to show my face... 





Hear for Fan... it's so Silent

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2HblBsejG-abThySTZxV0tvbm8


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 12, 2017)

Not from me mut my Internet friend did a favor with his 1080Ti's LCD.


----------



## fredz77 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm back. Now to show the completion of my setup with a Strix 1080Ti. Hope you like it. Hugs.
Configuration:


Spoiler



[ Asus Maximus VIII Gene ]
[ Intel Core i7 6700k ~ 4.4Ghz ]
[ Corsair H100i ]
[ Crucial Ballistix Tactical ~ 3000Mhz / 4x4 ]
[ Asus GTX 1080Ti Strix OC ]
[ Samsung Evo 850 / 250Gb + Western Digital Blue / 1Tb ]
[ Corsair AX760 ]
[ Corsair Obsidian 350D ]
[ Acer Predator XB241YU / G-Sync / QHD / @165hz ]
[ Edifier R1100 + DAC-X6 / Arcano ARC-SHP30 ]
[ CM Storm - Quick Fire TK Stealth + Xornet II + Swift RX XL ]
[ Logitech F710 Controler + MadCatz FightPad ]
[ AKRacing Wolf Black ]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back. Now to show the completion of my setup with a Strix 1080Ti. Hope you like it. Hugs.
> Configuration:
> 
> 
> ...



That is just gorgeous.  Got any pictures showing more of the details like with more light?


----------



## fredz77 (Jul 13, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> That is just gorgeous.  Got any pictures showing more of the details like with more light?




I got it off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2017)

fredz77 said:


> I got it off.


It is truly gorgeous!  Wish my sleeving looked that good.  I just bought some to do the front panel connectors.  Depending on how it comes out I might redo my current ones that I bought online.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2017)

Looks fking awesome! @fredz77 

Love those cables! 

Say hi to my old good friend, Z170 Pro Gaming. It had a little defect and it was fixed by Asus.

With flash:






Without flash:






LEDs are blue and green like Intel & Nvidia.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2017)

Sadly had to go back to W7 but it is cool. W7 with SP1 just like W10 which the HP 8460P didn't like too much. Guess again older Stuff just Doesn't like New Stuff


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Jul 13, 2017)

My Machine


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2017)

This is where storage matters


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

My Friend changed the LED of the HDD to the Blue one and the power LED to RED


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

My new set-up









Next a i7 Quad-core CPU then a Custom Rise Card case for my USB 3.0 GPU [Similar to *THIS*]


----------



## GeoDragon (Jul 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> This is where storage matters



I just got one of these for my Toshiba p845t laptop. Dropped a 1tb in it, works great so far.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

Need to buy a long bracket for this so. Bought one


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 16, 2017)

My Set-up though it needs just a bit of cleaning...


----------



## Toothless (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks to donations and amazing people @bogmali @jboydgolfer @cadaveca @yotano211 







4.7-something gigahurrrrrts on the chip and 2942mhz on the ram. GPU hasn't been overclocked yet.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 19, 2017)

& @yotano211
Cuz shipping


----------



## Toothless (Jul 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> & @yotano211
> Cuz shipping


Added in


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 19, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> & @yotano211
> Cuz shipping


Was that the last one from the last round.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> LEDs are blue and green like Intel & Nvidia.


pfeh .... fanboy .... 

my LEDs are ...., white .... like neutrality 


oh wait .... 

look good nonetheless


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 19, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> Was that the last one from the last round.



 That was from that PM I sent you asking your advice on shipping cases, & you mentioned you still had a label from the Kreij Memorial giveaway, that was about this PC.

To be fair i was donated that Pentium from another member here  the cycle continues


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jul 21, 2017)

My HP 8460p soon to have a Custom made PCIe Rise Card with a Custom Stand


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 22, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> My HP 8460p soon to have a Custom made PCIe Rise Card with a Custom Stand


I used to have one of those with the AMD 6470m, to this day it had the best keyboard I have every typed on. I loved it, built like a tank.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 22, 2017)

yotano211 said:


> I used to have one of those with the AMD 6470m, to this day it had the best keyboard I have every typed on. I loved it, built like a tank.


Indeed yes. This project will be great. My Friend is going to have to make a Custom made bottom case To have a cable line hole to support the PCIe card/Cable though of course I have to use a USB WiFi adapter but All should be good


----------



## Kyle Daantos (Jul 22, 2017)

Just thought i'd drop mine in here


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 22, 2017)

Kyle Daantos said:


> Just thought i'd drop mine in here
> 
> View attachment 90375


Wallpaper and Anime?


----------



## Kyle Daantos (Jul 22, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Wallpaper and Anime?


I wish i could tell you, but i stumbled upon it while just randomly searching for wallpapers. I think it could have came from someones deviant art page. Sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2017)

Kyle Daantos said:


> Just thought i'd drop mine in here
> 
> View attachment 90375


ohhhh NZXT Aer... finally i can see some in real life action  



Kyle Daantos said:


> I wish i could tell you, but i stumbled upon it while just randomly searching for wallpapers. I think it could have came from someones deviant art page. Sorry


DRAT! i was about to ask the same question


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 22, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


>


Wait a minute, no watercooling for your GPU but the CPU gets all the attention?


----------



## khemist (Jul 22, 2017)

New case ordered, BH8 in White, will post a pic when received. 

http://www.caselabs-store.com/bullet-bh8-eatx-case-customizable/


----------



## Kyle Daantos (Jul 22, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Wallpaper and Anime?





GreiverBlade said:


> ohhhh NZXT Aer... finally i can see some in real life action
> 
> 
> DRAT! i was about to ask the same question



since you both asked once i got up this morning i image.google searched it and came across the source 

https://www.artstation.com/artist/Fus


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Current Rig. Although a bit Old. Dont Judge too much. 











I need to dust of my PC a bit heh


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2017)

Going to be adding a GeForce 210 for just Video playback purposes...


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2017)

jallenlabs said:


> View attachment 90419


Are those fish you caught?


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 23, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Are those fish you caught?


Yes.  14lb northern pike and a 10lb walleye which you cant really see much of.

Here is a updated photo of the PC.  Switched gpus, added some new cables.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey guys, it’s been a while since I posted on this thread - almost a year I think - so here I am. So I had my X99 platform PC for some time and to be frank I wanted to move to something smaller. I saw the In Win 303 over a year ago on a news article here on TPU and had to have it, but then its little bro the 301 was launched and well yeh . I also had a dirty thought about going full RGB despite being 22 years old haha (what am I doing with my life?!). Sadly I couldn’t find any Asus X99M-WS boards anywhere so I took the opportunity to move to a new platform.

I had thought about going with Ryzen (particularly the Ryzen 7 1700 or the 5 1600) but as I mainly use my PC for games nowadays and rarely for super CPU intensive tasks like I used to, I settled with the 7700k. I now also have to look for a cheap external multi 3.5” drive enclosure.

That was close, the metal reinforcement bar for the cooler is LITERALLY touching the front fan bracket. D: But it fits. The card is 330mm long and the case supports 330mm cards  Sadly my support beam that came with the 1080 HOF does not fit in this case as it's too shallow and narrow to mount it.




RGB LEDs are adjustable in the Asus AURA software which is nice. I'm little unsure whether the top LED strip looks OK or not. I'm tempted to remove it. The front fan is also an exhaust and there is an unfiltered grill on the right side panel.

I went with a H80iv2 instead of a 240mm rad so I could keep using my 1080 HOF (though the White DeepCool Captain 240EX is very tempting – maybe I should upgrade to a smaller 1080 Ti so I can do that?).

I also bought a set of white Chromax fittings for my Noctua fans and a set of Phanteks black & white cable extensions. Despite not being able to fit the support bar (read; scaffolding) for my 1080 HOF, the card seems to not experience sag which is probably due to that metal beam touching the front fan bracket.





Played around with the monochrome setting on my Huawei P10.


----------



## Totally (Jul 28, 2017)

Finally got new pump in and everything running again, modding front and top panels and still figuring what I want to do with the fans.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2017)

OS CloudREADY v.57.2.15 most Latest on Acer Aspire One





Just re-installing W10


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 30, 2017)

Current computer until Ryzen APUs. Just overclocked the display to 94hz, smooth as silk.

I'm having trouble finding an extra 4gb ddr3l stick for it. 3rd world problems.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 1, 2017)

Doing a W7Starter Edition Experiment...









This is MY-WAY of installing Windows GO partitions on these Drives Video LINK


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 2, 2017)

So it's only been about a week since I last posted here and I've changed a few things. My PSU I think was on its way out as it was getting super hot and its fan would continue to run LOUDLY for about 15-20minutes after exiting an intensive game (e.g. BF1). So I replaced it with an InWin Classic Series 900W and it's 80+ Platinum which was a nice bonus. Yes it is 165mm long and the case supports 160mm only but it fits just fine  Yolo. Next I upgraded to a GTX 1080 Ti as I really wanted to max out all my settings @ 4K and frankly my 1080 wasn't cutting it. I loved the 1080 HOF but it just wasn't enough :'(   It's being used in an HTPC now (overkill I know).

And finally I was unhappy with how loud my Corsair H80i V2 was even with Noctua fans so I moved to air cooling. My InWin 301 only fits towers up to 158mm high and having an mATX board also meant the tower width had to be fairly narrow too. The best coolers I could find which would fit would be a Cryorig H7 or a Noctua U12S. Buuuut I wanted something more powerful as I still wanted to be able to OC my 7700k a bit. The Noctua D15S is 160mm in height and thought I'd be cheeky and see if it could squeeze into the case. Voila, it fits! - JUST. hahah. It was actually quite easy to install too, just like any other Noctua cooler.

Sexy PSU, am I right?




Ohhhh the cables D: and so little room.




Honestly this is about as best as I could do.




The D15S fits!




The finished product. And yup, I have a back-to-front airflow as there are no dust filters for the front/right side panel. I might buy a large dust filter and switch it around and see how temps go but that's something for the future.




And a size comparison of the old 1080 HOF and new 1080 Ti SC2 in the thumbnails below.


----------



## Kyle Daantos (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice upgrades, having an inwin 303 myself. I was curious as to where the front fan draws air?


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 2, 2017)

Kyle Daantos said:


> Nice upgrades, having an inwin 303 myself. I was curious as to where the front fan draws air?


Thanks  My front fans (the ones on the right in the last photo) are my exhaust fans. They exhaust through the hexagonal vents on the right side panel - similar to how your 303 would work. It's just not a direct flow like what would be on your 303 and it's a bit blocked by my internal cables. I'm really loving these "value" InWin cases - I hope you are too! Superb build quality and thick steel.


----------



## Kyle Daantos (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh! That right! I was thinking it had mounts directly facing the back panel for exhaust. So when i saw yours that way i was confused. But yes, the awesome build quality of these inwin cases at their prices are incredable. They just get some flack for their different then most airflow directions. But my previous case was a phanteks evolv atx (non tempered glass) and my inwin 303 has way better air flow and looks slick.


----------



## khemist (Aug 4, 2017)

For now.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 6, 2017)

x299


----------



## khemist (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice cadaveca!. 









Switched the radiator to a 180mm for cpu only.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2017)

SLI power.


----------



## khemist (Aug 9, 2017)

New case arrived.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 9, 2017)

I have three going:

i7 7800X & GTX 1080 Ti








i5 6600K & GTX 1080






i5 2500K & GTX 980





In case someone thought I just swapped parts to the same case up above. I absolutely love these cases. They are the perfect platform. Corsair never fails to impress.


----------



## khemist (Aug 10, 2017)

For now, still to change tubing.


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 11, 2017)

Systems are looking good guys


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 12, 2017)

My "completed" Ryzen Build in a new red aluminium case to match the AMD theme. Organising the cable is a pain, an sfx modular psu would saved me the trouble, just making do with the recycled PSU for now. Psu, ssd, gpu and soundcard are all recycled except the RYZEN 1700 and the msi motherboard.  All I left is a Windows clean install but I need new SSD and tracking my Windows 8 upgraded license for this to be alright. Too much hassle for that maybe in the future after dealing with uninstalling old drivers and just plugging in my old ssd in. Not much overclock luck here. Running at stock now and 3.7GHz at best with Ryzen Master. That is the limit of this build as well as my sanity lol. Still alot of what if disappointment of me thinking if I could get something else. I already accidentally scratch the base of this case abit already haha. I should just try to "Zen" out reading about zen Buddhism of about imperfection, no pun intended.


----------



## drade (Aug 12, 2017)

My bh8 case by caselabs will arrive at the end of September. Can't wait to show the Ryzen build she's gonna house !!


----------



## khemist (Aug 12, 2017)

I cancelled mine but will probably pick one up later.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 12, 2017)

What case is that @MIRTAZAPINE 

I like that design.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 12, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> What case is that @MIRTAZAPINE
> 
> I like that design.



The case is called NOVA-M Pro locally at my place. Here is the site. It is basically a licensed build Raijintek Styx without the logo.

Just like how cooltek market Jonsbo cases in Europe.

I always have a thing for aluminium case especially small form factor ones. The Nova M is a Micro-atx case with 5 pcie slot. You can fit an atx board inside by removing the top cover to insert the motherboard in. It is a tight fit though I tried it and the connectors are hard partially block if you use atx. Still it is a great way for small form factor ATX if you are willing to jam things in. Even for a micro atx case it is pretty small. I plan to lug this in a bagpack.

The motherboard I am using is the Msi b350m gaming pro which is small than standard micro atx.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 12, 2017)

Managed to find a 4GB DDR3L module for the notebook, glorious 8GB master race, now i can play Breath of the Wild at beautiful 15fps.


----------



## khemist (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Spektre (Aug 14, 2017)

First thing, Khemist, I'm in love with that interior. Subtly is everything.

Now on to my "baby's first RGB obnoxious light show"

Nothing major, mounted the TV on a wall-mount (while kicking myself for not getting a VESA mount monitor) and cleaned up more of the cables under the graphics card. I'm trying to tone down the lighting with black electrical tape, wanting a softer ambient glow. (inb4 take out the light strips) Obviously effect not achieved, and I'm too lazy to take stuff apart right now. Asus Aura software sucks and has like, no brightness options if you want rainbow or color cycles. Try as I might, I cannot get the USB 3 cable to click into the header and I'm terrified of damaging the motherboard. Halp.


----------



## khemist (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 15, 2017)

khemist said:


>


Very nice


----------



## khemist (Aug 16, 2017)

Cheers!.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 16, 2017)

Spektre said:


>





what a stonking picture........thankyou.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm slowly working my way through all of the CPUs that Intel sent me for X299 (It's a lot of CPUs). As many of you should be aware, Intel sent out 7820X CPUs to all us reviewers at about the same time AMD sent out the ThreadRipper samples. AMD decided TPU didn't need TR samples, so naturally I'm playing with the other side these days. The reason that was given by AMD is hilarious. They are scared.

Intel's X299 comes with mega bandwidth compared to past platforms. 3600 MHz, when tweaked fully can give 100000 MB/s, but latency is a bit higher than past platforms. This is of no consequence due to the new cache design on these SkyLake-X CPUs, fortunately. The screenshot below is XMP settings with a boost to CPU clocks, and maybe a bit of cache speed adjudtments.  

I had to restart all my testing over when my Dell 3008WFP monitor decided to crap out after a decade. Ah well, guess it's time to move to 4K.


Still tweaking!


----------



## khemist (Aug 17, 2017)

Very nice, i'd love to get one of those cpus to play around with, really don't need it though.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 17, 2017)

Way more easy to play with speeds on everything compared to X99, and far more refined than anything AMD has on offer. Running the 7900X for board reviews, got another 7900X collecting dust since I'm done with that one, got the KabyLake-X chips to play with as well as do some memory reviews with.

running 3600 MHz memory and above without any voltage increases to SA and IO domains is crazy, and seeing the voltages a good bit lower than X99 for those domains is nice too. All the "VRMs overheat" crap is just that... crap.

however, Mr khemist, you get a lot of hardware to play with that I'd love to have too.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Aug 19, 2017)

So this is my new toy at work \o/.


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 19, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> The reason that was given by AMD is hilarious. They are scared.




What?

They actually said they are scared?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 19, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> so naturally I'm playing with the other side these days. The reason that was given by AMD is hilarious. They are scared.



Sorry Dave But that's an Answer i would expect from Cough/splutter/choke Fanboy

Expected Better From You


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> What?
> 
> They actually said they are scared?



That's not what I said, was it, but now YOU interpreted what I posted, right?

I mean, OK we both speak English... but not the same English, I guess. Meh.



dorsetknob said:


> Sorry Dave But that's an Answer i would expect from Cough/splutter/choke Fanboy
> 
> Expected Better From You



Ha! I expected AMD to send W1zz CPUs, no matter what. I don't do CPU reviews... he does.


So if you mean a fanboy of W1zz, oh yeah, you bet 1000%. I really wanted to read his TR review.

Never feed the trolls.


----------



## brian111 (Aug 20, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> That's not what I said, was it, but now YOU interpreted what I posted, right?
> 
> I mean, OK we both speak English... but not the same English, I guess. Meh.
> 
> ...




It really sounds like you are disappointed that you didn't personally get Threadripper and taking it out on other people (and AMD).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 20, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> That's not what I said, was it, but now YOU interpreted what I posted, right?
> 
> I mean, OK we both speak English... but not the same English, I guess. Meh.
> 
> ...



You said they were scared.
I simply asked for clarification. 


I speak the Queens English with a Welsh twang.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2017)

brian111 said:


> It really sounds like you are disappointed that you didn't personally get Threadripper and taking it out on other people (and AMD).


I don't pay for hardware; if it is not sent to me by an OEM, TPU pays for it. I know how it might have sounded, but that could not be further from the truth, fortunate for me. It's the most funny thing ever that people don't think about that side of it, honestly. TPU is a business, hardware is a business expense, and a write-off. That means that for me, it's all 100% free.

You really have no idea how much I enjoy what I do, for precisely that reason. If I want it, and have a true need for it, it's mine, and I don't take advantage of that, either, so I always get what I want. 



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> You said they were scared.
> I simply asked for clarification.
> 
> 
> I speak the Queens English with a Welsh twang.



Heh. Well, to clarify then, that's not what they said, but it really does seem that they are. I'm in shock about it all, if anything. Like whut!?! They didn't send W1zz CPUs!?! But they did send him GPUs.

Like for all I know, He turned them down....


----------



## khemist (Aug 20, 2017)

Sounds like a great job to me!.


----------



## therealmeep (Aug 21, 2017)

I splurged last week/this weekend and spent wayy too much. First I made my order in bitcoin from newegg for a Thermaltake Core X9 because my CM HAF XB was getting too cramped with my 1080ti in it, and in this new case it looks so tiny. I had to go into micro center for a rebuild of my arcade machine (which is coming up) with a pentium G4400 8GB DDR4 and an msi z170 mate, but I also picked up an EK X360 kit, some uv cathodes, uv coolant, and some different angle fittings. The reservoir in this kit decided to be a total asshole and leak twice because of some plastic in the O rings for the plugs (2 of em) but after setting all this up it looks great! I ordered a block for my 1080ti and am planning to plumb that guy in next weekend, but for my first custom loop I'd say so far everything's gone pretty well... I am planning to take some pics of this rig when my GPU block gets plumbed in.


----------



## khemist (Aug 21, 2017)

Ordered a block for my FTW3, so much for going air cooling.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 21, 2017)

khemist said:


> Ordered a block for my FTW3, so much for going air cooling.



Frankly appalled you stayed so long on air....  I'm using the best block I've ever owned, Heatkiller IV.  Just silly and no air bubble traps either (like my 980ti Bitspower block had).


----------



## khemist (Aug 21, 2017)

I had a 1080ti with a Heatkiller block, then a Palit jetstream, Asus poseidon and now a FTW3 with another block.

I just wish Watercool done a block for it but they don't so went for EK.

I've only been on air for a short while.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 22, 2017)

Promised a long time ago and now finally here's my PC with new GPU installed, nothing too fancy  :


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Promised a long time ago and now finally here's my PC with new GPU installed, nothing too fancy  :



I love that case -  like the clean build.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> I love that case -  like the clean build.


Thank you, that was my intention, I like simplicity. Where's your case at? Not sure I already saw it


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

rebuilding tomorrow... I will post it when done...

If you go back to page 154 this was my old e8500 (penryn) build - still my favorite case of all time.  Half Life 2 themed build.








im rocking a s340 elite atm with an AIO so quite a downgrade but so much less hassle and stuff to deal with... im with you on the simplicity.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2017)

Didn't find it on 154 - and btw this board surely needs a function to simply insert "XXX page" and switch there, it was a pain trying to get there in the first place. If you can, please repost, I'd like to see it.

Nice watercooling, I like the tubings and color!


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 25, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Didn't find it on 154 - and btw this board surely needs a function to simply insert "XXX page" and switch there, it was a pain trying to get there in the first place. If you can, please repost, I'd like to see it.
> 
> Nice watercooling, I like the tubings and color!



it was 178 :/ mb.  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-178#post-1622416


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2017)

My apartment's a little dark and phone's camera isn't the best..


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 26, 2017)

7820x X299 Prebuild Gear... just waiting for the proc and ram to get delivered in the next 2 hours.


----------



## khemist (Aug 27, 2017)

Will try and get a pic in daylight.


----------



## khemist (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Aug 29, 2017)

Not too happy with having to mount the fans between the case and the front panel  to make the rad fit as it restricts airflow so will change to a slimmer 360 in the future and have them  behind the stock filter.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Aug 29, 2017)

Still rocking my good ol' 4 yr. old build. 
Strong as a tank, still not ready to show its age (mainly use it for playing Killer Instinct, SFV, and NFS)
System specs are in profile


----------



## khemist (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2017)

Good bye ugly stock cooler! 






Noctua NH-U14S which I got used at 40 euros incl. shipping. 


edit: It's about 1mm away from scratching my Phanteks' side panel.


----------



## Norton (Sep 2, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> *Noctua NH-U14S* which I got used at 40 euros incl. shipping.



My current favorite cooler!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> My current favorite cooler!


For the price/performance I paid from this, this seems to be a damn fine cooler. 

And I can't even believe how easy this was to install. Took like five minutes (without manual since an used cooler), to be honest this was the easiest ever after stock coolers. 

"put the backplate to place -> hold it with one hand and put the plastic things, the cooler retentions and screw them firmly -> do it with the other ones -> screw the cooler into it's place -> attach the fan", even for a blonde like me, it was as easy as drinking a beer.


----------



## fusseli (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally "finished". the case and cooling is done, next step is some higher clocking hardware 

I had 3 goals for this project, longevity, ease of maintenance, and high thermal capacity. Met all 3 of those goals and spent a lot of money along the way  

 



heres the meat and potatoes; 3 wires, 2 thumbscrews, two quick disconnects for easy maintenance




empty





Thermals are great, GPU sits at around 50c and CPU around 40c while playing battlegrounds.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 6, 2017)

Quick update to my system (specifically my 7700k).

When I purchased my 7700k I was never happy with the temps. Thermal throttled with a DeepCool Captain 240EX (though the pump turned out to be faulty), mid 90Cs with a Corsair H80i v2 and mid 90s again with a Noctua NH-D15S. This was all at stock too.

Tried a different case InWin 301 -> Fractal Design Define Mini C. Same problem but ran about 3-5C cooler albeit noisier.

My retail shop said it was running within specs so it wasn't faulty so I decided to contact Intel directly. Had a really helpful customer service person. They promptly replied to all my emails and also called me to chat about the problems/overheating I was having.

Anyway, DHL Express turned up last Wednesday afternoon to pick up my old CPU, shipped to Bayan Lepas, Malaysia and a replacement was sent out upon arrival and was delivered to me today(Wednesday) morning. Crazy fast delivery times from DHL.
Super happy so far and the chip is running 20-25C cooler than the old one even with a 4.8GHz overclock now applied.

My replacement cpu


----------



## fusseli (Sep 6, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> Quick update to my system (specifically my 7700k).
> 
> When I purchased my 7700k I was never happy with the temps. Thermal throttled with a DeepCool Captain 240EX (though the pump turned out to be faulty), mid 90Cs with a Corsair H80i v2 and mid 90s again with a Noctua NH-D15S. This was all at stock too.
> 
> ...



Once I got an upgraded AIO on there I set it at 5GHz, upped the cpu power target to Asus optimal whatever, and haven't looked back.  Load is in the 80-90C range in OCCT and gaming is in the mid 60s.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2017)

New CPU, old GPU. Looks funny since it's just the lenght of the PCI-E slot. 



Spoiler


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 12, 2017)

Can't edit my previous post anymore. What's the limit when it becomes uneditable?

Anyway, did some work with LED stripes (those blue CableMod stripes can be chained, found those little things that chains them) and found a better spot for Phanteks' RGB stripes. Also a little more work with cables.



Spoiler: from behind the motherboard













Spoiler: front intake fans













Spoiler: pic from the internals













Spoiler: connectors etc.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 18, 2017)

Now we're running at 5GHz!


----------



## khemist (Sep 22, 2017)

New cpu block, tubing pump, res etc.

Will try and get a pic in daylight.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 23, 2017)

khemist said:


> New cpu block, tubing pump, res etc.
> 
> Will try and get a pic in daylight.



Cool. I was just saying I liked teal in another thread.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 23, 2017)

It's the white Fan of Death


----------



## drade (Sep 23, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Now we're running at 5GHz!



Temps ????


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 23, 2017)

erocker said:


>


sick ram my dude


----------



## khemist (Sep 23, 2017)

Why can't i edit posts anymore?.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 23, 2017)

khemist said:


> Why can't i edit posts anymore?.



If you have serious issues, feel free to PM me so we can try and figure out what the issue is


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2017)

drade said:


> Temps ????


~85C with "standard" fan profile. Delidded and CL Liquid Pro between IHS and die.

Tho I dropped to 4.8GHz since this need so much less voltage than 5GHz.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2017)

85C is insane... But as long as it doesn't reach 200F your good I guess


----------



## drade (Sep 24, 2017)

Your using an air cooler? Noctua makes the best air coolers on the market, however, your temperatures are pretty dang high! Why not a single EKWB loop or equivalent ? If you intend to keep your processor clocked that high with temps >80c I see some longevity and stability issues down the road.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2017)

When you put an old Twin Turbo to GTX 750 Ti which is the same length as PCI-E x16 slot:



Spoiler


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 24, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> When you put an old Twin Turbo to GTX 750 Ti which is the same length as PCI-E x16 slot:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's one BIG heatsink. Longer then the card


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> That's one BIG heatsink. Longer then the card


Yep, the card is about 2/3 the length of the heatsink.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Sep 24, 2017)

My first AMD build since about 2005. Running a Ryzen 1700X in an ASUS ROG STRIX X370-F Gaming
@ 3.8 GHz with 16GB TridentZ RGB 3200 MHz (Hynix A-die) at 3200 MHz.

Had a few problems with random freezes/crashes initially but discovered that Asus AI suite was at fault. Additionally there seem to be some issues with monitoring software that can interfere with fan speeds. I observed one case fan stop completely and had a thermal shutdown after the AIO pump stopped while I was using HWMONITOR for an extended period.

Loving the build after sorting the issues but I want a 1080 Ti now


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2017)

Hah, and I'm kicking with GTX 750 Ti. 

I had GTX 970SLI but I sold those. This is just a temporary card, though I have no idea what to buy next. At least my machine haven't been this quiet ever, I guess I could take those top exhaust fans away since I've found ok voltages for 7600K @ 4.8GHz, so this would be even quieter.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 28, 2017)

Dell 2120 with CLOUDREADY Dev. BUILD 59.3


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 29, 2017)

Shunt mod time 



 


 
Super easy maintenance mode 


 
Laying down liquid electrical tape 


 
Nice and purty 


 
Liquid metal down 


 
Finished 

Brought my power limit down 15% or so


----------



## Hamed DC (Sep 29, 2017)

M6E or R5E, that is the question


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks to the wonderful @xkm1948 I got these yesterday.





Stuck them in, moved games over onto them which only took about six hours. Games load faster than ever and I'm enjoying them very, very much. (thank you sir)

Bring total storage to 7TB.



I also got some display adapters from the local tech shop for another project. The guy took $5 off one of them which I thought was really nice, though I still ended up spending nearly $50 when I budgeted for about 20. Anywho the result was this.






Rig in specs is finally maxed out. I'm happy for now.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Bring total storage to 7GB


7TB?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> 7TB?


Just woke up


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2017)

So did I, hour and 25 minutes ago still plenty of time for coffee.

Looks nice, need to fill the top in with three matching screens for full effect.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> So did I, hour and 25 minutes ago still plenty of time for coffee.
> 
> Looks nice, need to fill the top in with three matching screens for full effect.


That's a $400+ fix that I probably won't do.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2017)

Toothless said:


> That's a $400+ fix that I probably won't do.


But the over-time at work would be worth having that space filled in.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> But the over-time at work would be worth having that space filled in.


Overtime is termination.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2017)

Same here as of September 22nd. I hate retail/customer service I'm ready to get out again.


----------



## EdInk (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## khemist (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks great!, well done.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 13, 2017)

EdInk said:


> View attachment 92961


Nice job


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 13, 2017)

Finally got around to redoing my computer. Upgraded to a 7700k, delidded with CL Liquid Metal, new 1080 ti, custom water with rigid tubing, nzxt hue lighting, and a nice OC to 5.1Ghz@1.36v does't break 68 full load. Loving it!


----------



## Hamed DC (Oct 13, 2017)

EdInk said:


> View attachment 92961


Nice...



exodusprime1337 said:


> Finally got around to redoing my computer. Upgraded to a 7700k, delidded with CL Liquid Metal, new 1080 ti, custom water with rigid tubing, nzxt hue lighting, and a nice OC to 5.1Ghz@1.36v does't break 68 full load. Loving it!
> 
> View attachment 92973


WooooooooooooW
Goooooood Show, man.
Do u have eneyshote of Temp???


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2017)

Just rebuilt my rig in the Phantek Enthoo Evolv ATX TG and replaced my first gen HX850 PSU for Seasonic Flagship Prime 850 Platinum

Just waiting for this to come in now... https://modmymods.com/phanteks-enthoo-evolv-atx-replacement-top-cover-air-flow-mod-black.html

Shit picture, but oh well.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hamed DC said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> WooooooooooooW
> ...




Here you go, after a few hours of gaming






Here's just a few minutes worth of intel burn test.  It doesn't get much warmer than this, maybe low 60's tops


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish my other processor would get in stock...


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2017)

That is one sexy i3


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 17, 2017)

erocker said:


> I wish my other processor would get in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93110



Putting an EK supremacy on there?


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2017)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Putting an EK supremacy on there?



Yep. Dunno if these i3's use pigeon poop under the IHS or not? While running AIDA64 stability test, I'm topping out at 43c.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 17, 2017)

Planning to Build a Intel Socket 775 for fun


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2017)

I hope you don't have cats! Haha!


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 17, 2017)

erocker said:


> I hope you don't have cats! Haha!


I know better lol. Cat's = Shockness


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 17, 2017)

erocker said:


> Yep. Dunno if these i3's use pigeon poop under the IHS or not? While running AIDA64 stability test, I'm topping out at 43c.



Need a delid tool?  The one i printed worked awesome! I'll mail ya one!


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 18, 2017)

B&W build!
I really like this case .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 18, 2017)

khemist said:


>



thats the way i like to mount fans too....saves room, and makes use of Precious Bezel cavity space  BTW, sweet a$$ pc, really nice looking


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 19, 2017)

Just installing Linux MINT along side CLOUDREADY


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 20, 2017)

My Plex Mini Server with All 720P Movies /Videos


----------



## Sempron Guy (Oct 20, 2017)

First time dipping my toes into a full LCS setup. Setting up the whole thing inside the Define C is quite a challenge. Wish I went with the Define S but then again this LCS is totally unplanned. It all started when I couldn't find a cooler with an AM4 bracket here in my country. So I said screw my wallet I'm going all in


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2017)

Test bench going







Now that's a fast lens, it was running when I took this shot


----------



## khemist (Oct 22, 2017)

Will be replacing the White pci slot covers with Black.


----------



## khemist (Oct 23, 2017)

Done that , now i'll probably switch back to rigid tubing again.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2017)

My daughters pc at the moment.

She wanted a quiet corner to do her work so i found her one and added an amp and speakers.



 

Whoops...speakers are bigger than the monitor .....i must be a bad Dad


----------



## khemist (Oct 24, 2017)

Changed again.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 24, 2017)

khemist said:


> Changed again.


Looks great


----------



## khemist (Oct 24, 2017)

Danke!.


----------



## khemist (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2017)

Kickin' with GTX 980 Strix now. Damn, need to get some cablecombs.


----------



## khemist (Oct 27, 2017)

Swithed out the res top, removed the drain as it's not really needed and replaced the 90 degree fitting at the top with a bend.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2017)

So bad but..


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 28, 2017)

Cleaning up my PC a bit, its been a while. 
Before cleaning



 

After cleaning



 

Anyway, does that GPU looks like it sag a bit at the end? It doesn't look straight to me


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2017)

Apocalypsee said:


> Cleaning up my PC a bit, its been a while.
> Before cleaning
> 
> View attachment 93520
> ...


Yeah it seems that way. Just a tiny bit though. Like it's nothing to worry about


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 28, 2017)

Saturday maintenance day 

Before I start :
 

PSU chamber was a murder:


Operation table: 



After: temp drop with 3 degrees on the Kraken X31, with desktop usage temp on liquid: 25-29 and CPU : 29-31 .



Added my first LED strip from Deepcool : white on the box...more like bluish in reality, I love it! For 8 euro or so and magnetic, enough light for me.



_"I am gonna puck it!"_ - PUCK-it-Ralph

   

Can't upload more than 10 pics in one post, so I gotta make a second one. Got myself a dirt cheap label printer. And I mean dirt cheap: Original consumables from Brother cost more than the printer, but in Ebay, you can get a wayyy better deal on them. 

  Immediately labeled the front of the Lamptron  

Ohh and the PUCK split open :


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 29, 2017)

Settled on Red/Blue for now. Whatcha all think?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2017)

Now I had to go and clean mine. Filters FTW!

The reason it needs to be cleaned


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Now I had to go and clean mine. Filters FTW!


Thank God for Filters


----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Thank God for Filters




Didn't use to need them until I got cats


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2017)

Apocalypsee said:


> Cleaning up my PC a bit, its been a while.
> Before cleaning
> 
> View attachment 93520
> ...


nice, yea it sagging. you need to put chopstick as card support
actually its ok but sometimes its worrying especially when you have heavy card


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 29, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> nice, yea it sagging. you need to put chopstick as card support
> actually its ok but sometimes its worrying especially when you have heavy card





rk3066 said:


> Yeah it seems that way. Just a tiny bit though. Like it's nothing to worry about


Thanks both of you, I put small unused breadboard to support the end of the card. It fits well when I put it on top of HDD bay. The PCB is now straight but you can see the main heavy heatsink is the one that sag now. I think I need new horizontal case.


----------



## khemist (Oct 29, 2017)

Changed the res + holder and switched to a D5 pump.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 29, 2017)

Pic of the main rig after the Ryzen upgrade. Good ol' Phobya UC2-LT cpu block still going strong!

(Sorry for the potato cam pic  ).


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 29, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Pic of the main rig after the Ryzen upgrade. Good ol' Phobya UC2-LT cpu block still going strong!
> 
> (Sorry for the potato cam pic  ).


Wait, why that CPU block looks weird? It looks like the mounting for LGA socket but you managed to put it onto AM4 holes?


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 29, 2017)

my current system


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 29, 2017)

Apocalypsee said:


> Wait, why that CPU block looks weird? It looks like the mounting for LGA socket but you managed to put it onto AM4 holes?


If you rotate the block a bit you can get two of the mounting holes to line up. It just blocks the dimm slot closest to the cpu. You can do this with AM2 to AM3+ as well.

Temps are fine too, the 1700 runs at about 60c @ 3.8GHz 1.375V.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 30, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> If you rotate the block a bit you can get two of the mounting holes to line up. It just blocks the dimm slot closest to the cpu. You can do this with AM2 to AM3+ as well.
> 
> Temps are fine too, the 1700 runs at about 60c @ 3.8GHz 1.375V.


Awesome, you gave me a great idea to repurpose my AIO for AM4. CoolerMaster doesnt made an adapter for it so I thought I either ditch it or buy the expensive Crosshair VI Hero that have AM3 mounting holes


----------



## khemist (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## EdInk (Nov 1, 2017)

Made a slight change to loop, installed extenders + 90 deg fittings to CPU monoblock


----------



## khemist (Nov 1, 2017)

Very nice!.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2017)

A little something I just threw together


----------



## infrared (Nov 1, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I just threw together


Reported... for posting Pornographic Material!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2017)

No, it's not SLI, the GTX 670 is for PhysX.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2017)

Jetster said:


>


What a handsome cat! 

Goodbye Noctua.



Spoiler


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 20, 2017)

My 775 so far...

Rosewill case
GX710 2GB
3.0 4-PORT USB pci-e card
530W green PSU Rosewill

Adding 500GB and 750GB HDD tomorrow


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> What a handsome cat!
> 
> Goodbye Noctua.
> 
> ...


that's "half'a cool" or a "totally awesome" ?


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 20, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> What a handsome cat!
> 
> Goodbye Noctua.
> 
> ...



Cool, make sure to double check the tightness on those fittings every once and a while. I had the Eisburg a while back (same thing really) and one of the fittings in the res/pump/block backed off causing it to spray water on everything.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 22, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Cool, make sure to double check the tightness on those fittings every once and a while. I had the Eisburg a while back (same thing really) and one of the fittings in the res/pump/block backed off causing it to spray water on everything.  Just something to keep in mind.


Thanks, I need to keep that in mind.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2017)

updating a BIOS and finding Gigabyte Face Wizard is still a thing ....
from the standard bland:
 

to
 

[joke]mmhhhhh i wonder if it could also increase resell value for a fanboy  [/joke]


----------



## khemist (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2017)

Got my SB Z yesterday. Not a bad purchase for 40 eur inc. shipping, tho it's just the "basic" model without that fancy cover.


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 23, 2017)

My "humble bundle". More in sig.

Edit: Notice how the back exhaust fan makes the dreamcatcher float around?


----------



## khemist (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## theFOoL (Nov 26, 2017)

Rearranged my desk


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2017)

khemist said:


>


That is cool looking. Here's mine.


----------



## Thimblewad (Nov 27, 2017)

Welp, finally got CL4P-TP on my PC


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2017)

New 2.0 speaker set up


----------



## R00kie (Nov 27, 2017)

The latest iteration of the beast:


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 30, 2017)

^^ Nice!!


----------



## Azma (Nov 30, 2017)

Aaand, after six year`s of use, mild overclock, (4,8GHz, i7 3930k). it died!  Poor old Gigabyte X79 UD3.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2017)

Azma said:


> Aaand, after six year`s of use, mild overclock, (4,8GHz, i7 3930k). it died!  Poor old Gigabyte X79 UD3.


RIP  did it die just suddenly?


----------



## Azma (Nov 30, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> RIP  did it die just suddenly?



Jupp! Was just about to join a match in PUBG, screen went black, and some nasty sounds came from the computer. It then went on a startup loop where the sounds and noises became worse and worse after every restart. Had to pull out the power cable to make it stop, haha!


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 30, 2017)

Azma said:


> Aaand, after six year`s of use, mild overclock, (4,8GHz, i7 3930k). it died!  Poor old Gigabyte X79 UD3.



RIP  Still, it had a decent lifespan.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 1, 2017)

I bought RX 560 to test for Freesync. 

 

Unfortunately being Powercolor brand it have 896 stream processor, even though it doesn't mention anything on the box or on the website. The card SKU is *AXRX 560 4GBD5-DHA*

*

 *

But knowing some RX 460 being able to unlock to 1024sp I try Googling for the right vBIOS, I found one right here in TPU, its unverified but it matched my card. I noticed my stock vBIOS named 'Polaris XL' and the 1024sp vBIOS is called 'Polaris XT'. Way to go Powercolor, I thought that name was long gone during X1800 eras, and BTW XL is the same as XT with 16 pipes, the GTO is the 12 pipes. Long story short I was able to unlock all the stream processor without an ill effect, but I revert to stock vBIOS to do quick FireStrike comparison, here's the score:

896 stream processor


 

1024 stream processor


 

Quite some jump in performance for basically nothing, almost the same clockspeed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2017)

Haven't posted in here for awhile..i've now gone full AMD(refer to system specs) and replaced with a newer Samsung curve monitor with freesync (only 72hz lol)

Attempt to do cable management again just now, removed 1 extra molex adapter from the PSU as i don't need extra anymore and hidden the USB front header cables as they aren't getting detected by the motherboard for some reason.
Re-routed the power,reset and power led adapter pins.
Looking back at my photo i could have probably route the rear fan in the closest grommit hole lol,not sure why i didn't from start.
Installed red led strip as i am going for a spiderman(or even superman) colour scheme.





Turned on:




Distance shot in dark:


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 1, 2017)

Left Dell 2120 and right Acer ONE Aspire D255

Like the screen on the Acer better... But it's only 32-bit cpu

And yes both are on CLOUDREADY OS


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 2, 2017)

My Friends pc with I think 560 in sli but the cpu is trash. Just a Dual Core @2.8GHZ and 2GB of RAM


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 2, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> My Friends pc with I think 560 in sli but the cpu is trash. Just a Dual Core @2.8GHZ and 2GB of RAM


IDE cables too! That thing belongs in the nostalgic hardware thread.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 5, 2017)

I retired my 9 year old i7 rig today and this afternoon I finished building this new rig so here it is atm ...


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2017)

Beautiful rigs in here guys (and gals if there's any!!)  Nothing like a bit of geek porn in the morning


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2017)

I regret not getting a case with a PSU shroud


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 5, 2017)

It does make things neater


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2017)

I made my own psu shroud. It cost about 25 pence.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I made my own psu shroud. It cost about 25 pence.



You are killing me man, you are killing me


----------



## TheUninvited (Dec 5, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I made my own psu shroud. It cost about 25 pence.
> 
> View attachment 94512


this looks lovely sir


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2017)

My pump shroud was about 5p


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2017)

Tidied up my secondary PC setup (internals are basic, terrible case)
i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz
32GB DDR3 1600
2x500GB samsung SSDs
GTX 980
2560x1440 110Hz
fancy glowy peripherals
40TB of storage to a USB 3.0 hub, so i can connect the drives to any of my systems


----------



## samteck (Dec 6, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 91484
> 
> 7820x X299 Prebuild Gear... just waiting for the proc and ram to get delivered in the next 2 hours.


are u deliding ur cpu? are u gonna place the liquid metal on the ihs?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 6, 2017)

samteck said:


> are u deliding ur cpu? are u gonna place the liquid metal on the ihs?



Delidded it using the Rockit Tool, dropped temps by about 15C on full load.  Sitting at 4.64 right now doesnt break 67C normally, wont break 80C under torture.





before delid it would hit 98C easy under that OC.


----------



## samteck (Dec 6, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> Delidded it using the Rockit Tool, dropped temps by about 15C on full load.  Sitting at 4.64 right now doesnt break 67C normally, wont break 80C under torture.
> 
> View attachment 94550
> 
> before delid it would hit 98C easy under that OC.


between the cooler and cpu's ihs is it normal thermal paste or the liquid metal?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2017)

samteck said:


> between the cooler and cpu's ihs is it normal thermal paste or the liquid metal?





samteck said:


> thermal paste



Or with AMD CPU's it's soldered.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 6, 2017)

samteck said:


> between the cooler and cpu's ihs is it normal thermal paste or the liquid metal?


Liquid metal on everything.


----------



## tomfuegue (Dec 7, 2017)

_Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass
Asus Maximus Hero X
Intel Core-i7 8700K
Noctua NH-D15S
16GB G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 CL14
Seasonic Prime 850 TItanium
Asus Xonar Essence STX II
MSi GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming 8G
Kingston HyperX Savage 960GB
Western Digital WD Red 3TB_


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2017)

tomfuegue said:


> _Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX Tempered Glass
> Asus Maximus Hero X
> Intel Core-i7 8700K
> Noctua NH-D15S
> ...



Awesome case, nearly got one of those for my next build, but went for a P400S instead.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2017)

Love that


----------



## Hockster (Dec 10, 2017)

An upgrade and an addition coming this weekend.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 10, 2017)

My MSI 1080 came with no plastic wrap on the box and dust instead , seems it is working ok no stickers sealing the boxes either I thought a bit odd given the amount of money handed over...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2017)

I think plastic rap is a thing of the past. And seals is going away too. But I would check for signs its been used.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2017)

Hockster said:


> An upgrade and an addition coming this weekend.



i sent you a PM with a surprise for your 1080


----------



## Mugglensu (Dec 10, 2017)

My current setup:

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/rRccCJ

PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master - Hyper 212X 82.9 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* Asus - Z170-A ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card
*Case:* Thermaltake - Core V51 ATX Mid Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master - V850 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Operating System:* Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master - JetFlo 95.0 CFM  120mm Fan
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master - JetFlo 95.0 CFM  120mm Fan
*Storage:* Toshiba - 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Toshiba - 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Toshiba - 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Toshiba - 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Seagate - IronWolf Pro 10TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Storage:* Seagate - IronWolf Pro 10TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive


*Pictures included on pcpartpicker*


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2017)

This Phanteks isn't the best case for cable management etc. when you have hella lot of SSDs.. Tomorrow more RAM coming, than it's fine for a while. 



Spoiler


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 11, 2017)

How it is at the moment. Just waiting to put in two more stick of ram, M2.ssd and my GTX980


----------



## Hockster (Dec 12, 2017)

A  quick and dirty pic:








I need to get some more cable combs, dunno where I put the ones I had. And will do some ore cable routing and tidying up, was just too impatient to get it running lol.

Edit: didn't realize pic was that huge.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 14, 2017)

Had to replace Sata cable and transferred the HDD from the side to the top. The HDD was slow only transfer speed @5MB rather than the 150MB (Sata cable replacement fixed it) and cleaning soon...


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2017)

Hockster said:


> A  quick and dirty pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that 540 case design... so clean, so much air.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 14, 2017)

Kovoet said:


> How it is at the moment. Just waiting to put in two more stick of ram, M2.ssd and my GTX980


Got the itch again. Think it's now time for a Corsair 740.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 17, 2017)

.............._FIRST EVER AMD BUILD_ 

*

*




its a R3 1200 on a Biostar board in a thermaltake case with an old  gtx 280 ...couldn't wait to play around with it
...sorry for the really crappy images...will retake when im done....but for now....ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hockster (Dec 17, 2017)

Latest addition, an Acer Predator X34. This thing is awesome.


----------



## Recca29 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hockster said:


> Latest addition, an Acer Predator X34. This thing is awesome.


That's a really big screen.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hockster said:


> Latest addition, an Acer Predator X34. This thing is awesome.



Inb4 neck injuries


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 17, 2017)

Hockster said:


> Latest addition, an Acer Predator X34. This thing is awesome.



Duude, that web cam is an offense to this monitor.  Please get at least Logitech B910, it's dirty cheap on the 2nd hand market. ( way better value than the c920, the "consumer" version).
And you are correct, that thing is awesome.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 17, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Duude, that web cam is an offense to this monitor.  Please get at least Logitech B910, it's dirty cheap on the 2nd hand market. ( way better value than the c920, the "consumer" version).
> And you are correct, that thing is awesome.


LOL! Can't have the Skype vixens actully know what I look like.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 18, 2017)

new motherboard... not sure how i feel about the gold accents, kind of clashes with the black and silver thing going on in here. was thinking maybe some semi gloss black paint would "fix" it? what do you guys think?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 26, 2017)

It's like christmas every day.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 26, 2017)

Heh, I hear ya.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

My friends pc


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 27, 2017)

my rig


----------



## Hockster (Dec 29, 2017)

Last pic for a while, she's done for now. Cable combs arrived, cleaned up the wiring a bit more and added an MSi SLI bridge.



http://imgur.com/iNkK5oC


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 29, 2017)

Small home project. Kraken x31 on my GTX970. I got the G10 from Ebay, one of the bolts was snapped, but not a biggie. The heatsink for the VRM I did from an old LG TV set. I cut to size with a dremel and drilled two holes for the screws. It's all I've got at the moment. I kept the original backplate. RAM chips have small copper heatsinks. Only one fan in pull config. Idle temp is 29-30C ( idle= desktop/browsing/multimedia). I haven't tested under load yet.

 

Mounted: 

  

Really wanted push/pull, but the cables from the PSU prevent me from fitting the rad. I might give it a try next time I clean the machine.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 1, 2018)

my Christmas present to myself came in the other day ago.. been testing it to make sure everything is in working order and it everything checked out sooo.. time to visit an old friend, my vice 

Enjoy.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 1, 2018)

That's a broadwell chip, you're brave going for this type of cooling on it.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 2, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> That's a broadwell chip, you're brave going for this type of cooling on it.



No guts no glory


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 2, 2018)

I mean, i'm just hoping you got a really good chip. Out of the past 8 core gens... uhh... how to put it lightly, broadwell wasn't the best co-operative when it came to overclocking it. I still own a 5775C, i use its powers to show me netflix and twitch


----------



## Fayainz (Jan 2, 2018)

Most recent raw and dirty pic of my build, I'm an aesthetics guy!
Components are old from my 2013 gaming Rig which is long overdue an upgrade but getting there.
I've just moved my PC workspace into a new "home office" room and need to do some cable management. Will post some further pics once the workspace is neater.

*Current build:*
Intel - Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
NZXT - Kraken X62 Rev 2 98.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
MSI - Z87-G45 Gaming ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Corsair - XMS 8GB (4 x 4GB) C8 DDR3-1600 Memory
Transcend - SSD320 256GB 2.5" SSD
OCZ - Vector Series 256GB 2.5" SSD
Seagate - Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM HDD
Seagate - Desktop HDD 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM HDD
Seagate - 5TB 3.5" 5900RPM HDD
MSI - GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR GPU
Phanteks - Enthoo Evolv ATX Glass ATX Mid Tower Case
SeaSonic - PRIME Titanium 750W 80+ Titanium Certified PSU
Dell - U2715H 27.0" 2560x1440 60Hz Monitor
Dell - UP3216Q 31.5" 3840x2160 60Hz Monitor
Razer - BlackWidow Chroma V2 Gaming Keyboard
Logitech - G903 Wireless Mouse
Razer - Kraken Headset


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 2, 2018)

@Fayainz you should OC that cpu past 4ghz  

Clean build is clean. Like the Enthoo.


----------



## Fayainz (Jan 2, 2018)

@PHaS3 I think the mobo, now almost in it's 5th year of being alive, and ram going on 7 years, both have degraded over time making any OC past 3.8Ghz unstable 
So I just stick to Stock clocks and voltz until I can get my hands on either an i7 8700K or Ryzen 1800X


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 2, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> I mean, i'm just hoping you got a really good chip. Out of the past 8 core gens... uhh... how to put it lightly, broadwell wasn't the best co-operative when it came to overclocking it. I still own a 5775C, i use its powers to show me netflix and twitch



Just preliminary testing right now, the highest I can get the chip running is 4.4ghz. Still attempting to tune the voltage,  it is hovering around 1.4v needed to do 44. 4.5 will boot into windows but immediately freezes all the way up to 1.45v


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Fayainz said:


> both have degraded over time making any OC past 3.8Ghz unstable



I'd give it a go anyway. My old 3570K was older that that PC and was fine at 4.6GHz.

My PC ATM, since its been a while since I posted a pic or six. I think the last time was prior to Ryzen 7 and the RX 580:

















Lord knows she's a bit dirty (so is my desk, being that its holidays and my cleaner is off hahaha), I left the blower at the office, when I go back next week she is in for a clean.


----------



## khemist (Jan 3, 2018)

Define r6 coming tomorrow, looking forward to having a play around with it.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 3, 2018)

PHaS3 said:


> I'd give it a go anyway. My old 3570K was older that that PC and was fine at 4.6GHz.
> 
> My PC ATM, since its been a while since I posted a pic or six. I think the last time was prior to Ryzen 7 and the RX 580:
> 
> ...



That a very appropriate branding... "Sapphire" and the card is the only shiny and extremely blue thing in the case .  I kind of dig it.


----------



## khemist (Jan 4, 2018)

R6 arrived today, will get some pics once i  get started and it's daylight again.


----------



## Vario (Jan 4, 2018)

installed 8600K Coffee Lake Z370 Taichi G Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 CL14
Took out 3770K, Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H, Samsung Green Rams


----------



## PHaS3 (Jan 4, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> That a very appropriate branding... "Sapphire" and the card is the only shiny and extremely blue thing in the case . I kind of dig it.



Yeah I thought I had ordered the Limited Edition black card, but instead got the Special Edition blue card lol. I was concerned it would look off in the PC thats all black and red, but it actually looks dam good


----------



## khemist (Jan 5, 2018)

Will post some better pics when done and in better light.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 6, 2018)

khemist said:


> Will post some better pics when done and in better light.



The amount of clean here cannot be overstated.

Great job man.


----------



## khemist (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks!, slightly better pic.


----------



## khemist (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 13, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> I mean, i'm just hoping you got a really good chip. Out of the past 8 core gens... uhh... how to put it lightly, broadwell wasn't the best co-operative when it came to overclocking it. I still own a 5775C, i use its powers to show me netflix and twitch


Well all it needs to match 7700K stock in games is 3.6GHz (see the review), so given a 4.4GHz OC is an 22% improvement AND you can OC the edram by 200-400MHz, that easily makes 5775c the most fun CPU for OC I've had. And I've had a 2500K,3570K and 4790K before. The main difference being that you have to use xtu to oc broadwell-c cause that's the only way to remove the 65W power limit.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2018)

Last pic before getting cable combs for PCI-E power cables


----------



## er557 (Jan 19, 2018)

two xeons sweating it out in lynx pulling 500watt for cpus only


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 21, 2018)

Quick, down and dirty image of my new daily driver. (see specs)


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2018)

Getting also a black 24-pin cable since one dude hates this green cable and he gives me a black one.


----------



## trickson (Jan 21, 2018)

I was at Goodwill's bin store and saw this Antec case in it's box not even open! So I snagged it up cost me 25 bucks! Just put in a new GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 MB in and a Rysen 3 1300x AMD CPU and some DDR4 Viper ram 8GB! I plan to get more ram LOTS more if the price comes down.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 22, 2018)

trickson said:


> I was at Goodwill's bin store and saw this Antec case in it's box not even open! So I snagged it up cost me 25 bucks! Just put in a new GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 MB in and a Rysen 3 1300x AMD CPU and some DDR4 Viper ram 8GB! I plan to get more ram LOTS more if the price comes down. View attachment 96225View attachment 96226View attachment 96228View attachment 96225View attachment 96226View attachment 96228View attachment 96229



....not a land-boy air....ok i give up what case is that...

....wow it is a landboy air....thought they were all mesh.  This one seems to be all metal.


----------



## craigo (Jan 22, 2018)

Thats a DarkFleet isn`t it? Nice find and welcome back Trickson.

Woops, Its a Lanboy Air..  https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372794,00.asp


----------



## entity (Jan 22, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Latest addition, an Acer Predator X34. This thing is awesome.



Could you upload that wallpaper somewhere maybe? Nice monitor btw..


----------



## Hockster (Jan 22, 2018)

entity said:


> Could you upload that wallpaper somewhere maybe? Nice monitor btw..


Thanks. I found the wallpaper here:
http://wallpaperswide.com/earth_from_space_2-wallpapers.html


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ....not a land-boy air....ok i give up what case is that...
> 
> ....wow it is a landboy air....thought they were all mesh.  This one seems to be all metal.


It is a Landboy air! It is all metal mesh except the top that is plastic. I love the new case!


----------



## trickson (Jan 23, 2018)

So this is where everything is and where I do All my gaming and stuff. Yes my computer is hooked full HD into my Denon AVR3802! Sounds utterly FANTASTIC when gaming in 7.1 Full surround!


----------



## trickson (Jan 27, 2018)

2 Beast's! The blue lighted one is the New Ryzen 3 1300X Quad the Cooler Master has the Q9650 Quad Core.
Going for a 3rd soon! it is a Q8600. in the Tt Tower. Just need a PSU and it will be up and running then there is an MSI / AMD Build I am Planing, I have everything But CPU Video card and PSU. I will have 4 Quad core setups to play with. 

Oh and did I forget to mention I got all the cases from Goodwill? Well I did! 
Got the Antech Air for $25 and the Thermaltake Armor for $30, At the Goodwill "Bin Store", Got the Cooler Master for 10 BUCKS!! At the local store.


----------



## trickson (Jan 30, 2018)

3 working Quad core systems!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 30, 2018)

.....gotta stay off craiglist and letgo and offer up



1 corsair...whatever and a coolermaster elite 110 awaiting stuff

and my wife gets the rizen 3 system in this:




and some other stuff went in my foray into linux


 
need more arms and a bigger wallet.


----------



## trickson (Jan 31, 2018)

Cleaned up my New System.


----------



## khemist (Feb 6, 2018)

Changed cables and mem.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 6, 2018)

khemist said:


> Changed cables and mem.



You always take the most stunning photos at the smallest size. 159Kb including metadata
Prof that you don't need a 8 Mb file to show your work off


----------



## khemist (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you kindly!. 

The original file size is only 985kb .


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2018)

khemist said:


> Changed cables and mem.


Very nice sir


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2018)

So I fixed my  HSF, It was mounted from the factory sideways, I guess they do not know how MB are arranged? Where and how the CPU sits? 
Any way it anoyed me no end now it is fixed.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2018)

trickson said:


> So I fixed my  HSF, It was mounted from the factory sideways, I guess they do not know how MB are arranged? Where and how the CPU sits?
> Any way it anoyed me no end now it is fixed.


How sideways? Supposed to be mounted straight up with fan blowing outward of course


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2018)

My cat is suffocating my computer.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 7, 2018)

new set up new fans just installed today bigger desk coming and a 43 inch 4k monitor on my list of things to add. wires might be a mess but not in the mood to manage now I'm going to add more new fans and a 12tb HDD later on before wire management comes.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> How sideways? Supposed to be mounted straight up with fan blowing outward of course



This is what I mean. before I changed it.



NTM2003 said:


> View attachment 96848
> new set up new fans just installed today bigger desk coming and a 43 inch 4k monitor on my list of things to add. wires might be a mess but not in the mood to manage now I'm going to add more new fans and a 12tb HDD later on before wire management comes.


OMG!! I LOVE IT! That is the most colorful beautiful gayest computer I have ever seen! I so want to do that to mine BAD but I can't afford well over a hundred bucks for a key board. LOL I get mine at Goodwill.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 7, 2018)

trickson said:


> This is what I mean. before I changed it.
> 
> 
> OMG!! I LOVE IT! That is the most colorful beautiful gayest computer I have ever seen! I so want to do that to mine BAD but I can't afford well over a hundred bucks for a key board. LOL I get mine at Goodwill.


I needed something new so I thought I go with the fans lol. I got bored. defiantly need that 12TB HDD though.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2018)

HP 8460P with OS CloudREADY


----------



## phill (Feb 8, 2018)

Loving this thread but with 1164 page to go through, it might take me a while to have a look at each one....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2018)

phill said:


> Loving this thread but with 1164 page to go through, it might take me a while to have a look at each one....


i often get thru all the pages to find my old posts ... just out of nostalgia 

manually .... instead of hitting "search this thread" ... i have too much free time .... sometime


----------



## phill (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm sad enough to keep all of my pictures I take for PC hardware builds you name it..  It's getting bad as I'm using a fair bit of disk space now to keep it all! lol  But yes, nostalgia is always a good thing I think


----------



## khemist (Feb 10, 2018)

Done with my R6 now, not even going to bother with another radiator for now, temps are good as is.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 10, 2018)

it looks colder with the ram that hue, which must help the temps


----------



## khemist (Feb 10, 2018)

It does indeed.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

You never seize to amaze me khemist   Lovely setup


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

Cheers!, although i'm having problems with my 1080ti losing display and disappearing just now, trying to sort an Advanced rma with EVGA.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm surprised you don't have two of those beauties in the system   What EVGA Ti card did you go for?


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

I've had quite a few 1080ti's but don't want sli, this one is the FTW3.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

Have you just had EVGA Ti's or have you had a mixture of them?


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

I had a Gigabyte founders edition>Palit jetstream>Asus poseidon>Zotac Blower>FTW3.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

Which one did you find was the best mate?


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

The Palit jetstream, it ran quite cool and quiet.


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 12, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Just preliminary testing right now, the highest I can get the chip running is 4.4ghz. Still attempting to tune the voltage,  it is hovering around 1.4v needed to do 44. 4.5 will boot into windows but immediately freezes all the way up to 1.45v


It's vise, btw.  Easy to mix it up, given how popular GTA is.  Mine is delidded and I was able to run 4.3GHz stable at about 1.37v.  Originally ran 4.4GHz around 1.41v, but it became unstable after a few weeks.  If you're truly stable at 4.4GHz with 1.4v, that is a very good sample and perhaps the best for this SKU.



dj-electric said:


> I mean, i'm just hoping you got a really good chip. Out of the past 8 core gens... uhh... how to put it lightly, broadwell wasn't the best co-operative when it came to overclocking it. I still own a 5775C, i use its powers to show me netflix and twitch


The biggest strength of the 5775C (and 5675C) is in their L4 cache, when enabled and tweaked.  For any apps/games that use 4t/8c or less, the 128MB eDRAM as L4 Cache provides the most stable performance.  Anyone buying the 5775C just to have the latest for their Z87 or Z97 motherboard and expecting devil's canyon clocks isn't informed enough.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

khemist said:


> The Palit jetstream, it ran quite cool and quiet.



Why did you get rid of it?


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

I sometimes go through phases of air cooling but i always end up back on water.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh I know...  Following you over on Aria, I think you have more hardware than I did when I was benching for Midlife gamers!!


----------



## khemist (Feb 12, 2018)

Ah, i didn't know it was you, how's it going?.

I don't have a lot of actual pc hardware, it's mostly rads/pumps/res/fittings watercooling stuff.

I do have another psu coming tomorrow though since my 1080ti has been acting up, i'm pretty sure it's the gpu but i want to try another psu before i send it off, only went for a 650w this time.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Feb 12, 2018)

Took this last night... pretty sure it is in the same state tho


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 13, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> It's vise, btw.  Easy to mix it up, given how popular GTA is.  Mine is delidded and I was able to run 4.3GHz stable at about 1.37v.  Originally ran 4.4GHz around 1.41v, but it became unstable after a few weeks.  If you're truly stable at 4.4GHz with 1.4v, that is a very good sample and perhaps the best for this SKU.
> 
> 
> The biggest strength of the 5775C (and 5675C) is in their L4 cache, when enabled and tweaked.  For any apps/games that use 4t/8c or less, the 128MB eDRAM as L4 Cache provides the most stable performance.  Anyone buying the 5775C just to have the latest for their Z87 or Z97 motherboard and expecting devil's canyon clocks isn't informed enough.



Same thing happened to me basically. 4.4 degraded pretty quickly, it runs fully stable 4.3 now with 1.4 volts.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

khemist said:


> Ah, i didn't know it was you, how's it going?.
> 
> I don't have a lot of actual pc hardware, it's mostly rads/pumps/res/fittings watercooling stuff.
> 
> I do have another psu coming tomorrow though since my 1080ti has been acting up, i'm pretty sure it's the gpu but i want to try another psu before i send it off, only went for a 650w this time.



It's going alright thanks   Job change into IT which has been very exciting and great for me and my daughter, so promising times looking forward   How about yourself?  

I haven't been able to buy hardware for ages..  I miss buying hardware   I'm hoping to buy a PSU soon so I can get another rig up and running..  It would be rather nice to get that done!!  What PSU's do you tend to go for khemist?  I'm looking more towards the EVGA and Superflower models...


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

Doing good, i WAS looking forward to lots of gaming since i'm off this week so it's bad timing that my GPU is acting up.

I went for the EVGA P2 650w Platinum, should be fine for me as i wont ever be doing sli infact it should be delivered in the next couple of hours.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice PSU as well, I've seen even the smaller units seemed to have shot up in price of late..  Either that or I have been out the hardware buying game for even longer than I thought!!


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

The bummer for me is i've had two sets of custom cables made for my Silverstone psu since i've had it , that alone almost made me buy another Silverstone, oh well.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

I've yet to buy any custom cables, but I was hoping to get some for my X99 build but I've not even got close to starting that build off..  CPU, motherboard, ram and case is just sat there (and has been sat there) for about 2 years   Custody battles and replacement roofs and wage drops have taken over not getting it started/finished...  Such a shame!!  

I remember Silverstone units, pretty decent from what I remember?


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

Just installed the new psu, no change on the GPU so the GPU is at fault.

The SS psu has been great although it doesn't have a zero db hybrid fan mode, not noisey but it can be heard.

Speaking of new hardware, since 1080ti prices are through the roof just now i've ordered one of those star wars titan xp cards and i'm not even a big star wars fan.  

When i get a replacement from EVGA i will sell that to offset the cost, i'm hoping the xp is here soon because i'm going mad without my pc.









Psu arrived.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

Some people just have too much money   Just had to be your khemist


----------



## EsaT (Feb 13, 2018)

erocker said:


> My cat is suffocating my computer.
> View attachment 96845


Don't you mean his/her personal heating pad?

Myself don't let cats to PC room (of course not always successful) though of course have picture of case with "chief quality inspector" when I modded my Lian Li PC-A71B in 2008.
Since then of course changed top panel of case to PC-A71F's one with bigger I/O module.
(+ getting I/O module with four USB3s)
And now I don't see any case as reasonable replacement with downgrades in more or less many things in all current cases...


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

phill said:


> Some people just have too much money   Just had to be your khemist



I really didn't want to do it but when the prices are so close then why not, i'll sell the block for the FTW3 as well so i shouldn't be too much out of pocket.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

khemist said:


> I really didn't want to do it but when the prices are so close then why not, i'll sell the block for the FTW3 as well so i shouldn't be too much out of pocket.



Yeah I think that is the way that things are going at the moment..  Kinda sad really but at least with the Titan, the fact of a full water block would definitely make it a much better card than sticking with the standard air cooled blower card....


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll be on air for a while at least.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

I think the noise and thermals will drive you nuts lol   Besides it will not look as good as it does right now in that gorgeous setup you have   I'm not sure you'll be able to live with yourself!!


----------



## khemist (Feb 13, 2018)

I can put up with it for a while, i game with headphones and i think the jedi card could look good with that Grey/Silver motherboard.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2018)

I hope it all works out   I look forward to hearing about how well it performs compared to the Ti


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just taken!


----------



## khemist (Feb 15, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope it all works out   I look forward to hearing about how well it performs compared to the Ti







I wont be able to tell you, i'm sending back the Titan xp and will probably use the money i saved to get heatkiller block for this.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

You've bought another Ti??


----------



## khemist (Feb 15, 2018)

Yeah but i'm selling my RMA replacement when it arrives.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2018)

Surprised you're not keeping both just for kicks


----------



## khemist (Feb 15, 2018)

No chance!, i was tempted to keep the titan though as that arrived first and i wanted to tear it open.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 16, 2018)

Still a few more upgrades I want to do to it. Namely get a new GPU and put my shroud cover on which I hope to do tomorrow. Hopefully Corsairs new wireless mouse can get it's bugs worked out and ill get that and the wireless charger mat and I want to get a Samsung EVO or PRO m.2 SSD to put my games on and make my current 840 my drive that my downloads, my documents, etc go on. Other than that Im pretty done with the computer.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 16, 2018)

Nekkid for now.. 





Changing out the socket hardware and mounts





Pasted 





For anyone wondering how I do all of my mounts.. Ek true backplate's





Finished


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Feb 16, 2018)

Changed out the Vue power red for Crimson Vue


----------



## btarunr (Feb 16, 2018)

I gotta do something about this:


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 17, 2018)

New challenger approahes 











All blacked out now 








Fin.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 17, 2018)

Needs cleaning


----------



## khemist (Feb 19, 2018)

New GPU on air for now.


----------



## phill (Feb 19, 2018)

Still looks amazing   I like the soft and not in your face lighting....


----------



## Hockster (Feb 19, 2018)

Moved to a 750D Airflow edition case for the time being. This case will be my server eventually. I'm still deciding on a case for my main desktop.






And yes, GPU cable routing is the bane of my existence.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 19, 2018)

@Hockster  do those cable sleeves come with that PSU or did you pay extra for them? If they came that way... then sex... and shame for all companies not including sex.

Never mind I just googled it, they don't come with those cables stock. Where do you buy something like that and how much was it for you?


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 19, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> @Hockster  do those cable sleeves come with that PSU or did you pay extra for them? If they came that way... then sex... and shame for all companies not including sex.
> 
> Never mind I just googled it, they don't come with those cables stock. Where do you buy something like that and how much was it for you?


I thought people teardown the psu to do that lol

I guess not anymore since companies are seeing it now


----------



## Hockster (Feb 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> @Hockster  do those cable sleeves come with that PSU or did you pay extra for them? If they came that way... then sex... and shame for all companies not including sex.
> 
> Never mind I just googled it, they don't come with those cables stock. Where do you buy something like that and how much was it for you?


It's a kit from Cablemod. I bought it locally a few years ago, prices on these things are insane now, not sure why.
https://cablemod.com/product/cablemod-b-series-dpp-cable-kit-black-red/



rk3066 said:


> I thought people teardown the psu to do that lol
> 
> I guess not anymore since companies are seeing it now


I bought a sleeving kit and did a bunch on some of my previous builds, it's super time consuming and extremely tedious. Kudos to anyone that still does it manually. I just don't have the time anymore.

Edit: link is the the wrong set, but same color and style.


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 20, 2018)

wire management done but hey looks better then it did.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 21, 2018)

A slight case modification for a better routing to PCI-E power cables. Still need some fine tuning with cable combs, they're never perfect.


----------



## khemist (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 22, 2018)

khemist said:


>



every time i see one of your pics i mutter " bastard" under my breath..........


----------



## khemist (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2018)

I cleaned my desk off


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 26, 2018)

Jetster said:


> I cleaned my desk off



Nice. One thing from this and similar setups, I will never get, even if I live a 1000 years  How can people have they keyboard on a lower level than their mouse....it's atroucious


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 3, 2018)

Just migrated to an Nzxt H700i! Loving the case. The cam software doesn't play nice with the TT riing fans through. Waiting for some mounts for my res/pump.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 3, 2018)

I





lZKoce said:


> Nice. One thing from this and similar setups, I will never get, even if I live a 1000 years  How can people have they keyboard on a lower level than their mouse....it's atroucious


It's like playing multiple keyboards at the same time.


----------



## Fayainz (Mar 6, 2018)

Had to post an update to my build after adding a shiney new GPU today! I need to re-route the GPU power to show off that all important "Ti" badge


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 6, 2018)

Bout time, @Fayainz


----------



## Hockster (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Komshija (Mar 7, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


>


Wait a minute... You called it "The Green Knight"? It looks purple to me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 7, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Wait a minute... You called it "The Green Knight"? It looks purple to me.


It was green at one point lol. This picture was taken the day after i swapped it to purple. 

It's orange now.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 10, 2018)

All CLEAN


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 11, 2018)

The system in specs, right before I got it fully put together. lol.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 11, 2018)

Remember my legacy windows xp build with the MSI GAMING 970 motherboard. I finally got around building it with alot of headache. I remember assembling it all in a case but it could not display anything. Turns out I just need to change the motherboard battery to a new one. What a few weeks wasted. I initially assembly in a red jonsbo aluminium case below as it is easier to troubleshoot with the panel easily detachable.  I scratch the top of the case assembling it,  damn. Just cover it up with red nail polish which looks hideous. I don't have a 140mm to place on top. Installed windows 10 to test things out. Looks fine except it overheated.  This Fx8320e is hot. Look like the Jonsbo red is not getting enough cooling. I gonna send this away for storage.

Just today I thought of trying the small form factor atx case again. It is the same case which I initially put my ryzen in but I got another blue one lying around, Raijintek Styx. It is supposed to fit a micro-atx board but I found that I can jam an atx motherboard in with some "creative" assembling. Took all panel out screw the mother board in. The top panel is touching all the io and there no way I can put 120mm fans. So 92 mm fan instead.  Jam the usb 2.0 pci bracket in too. The Gtx 780 is fat or this case is small. The wiring is horrendous but can't be help since the psu is not modular. All successful fitted in.  Smallest atx build with size components in at about 25 litres. I am testing this now, in fact I am typing from it now. If all is well just need that windows xp.

Edit: Just realised I installed twin 80mm instead. sigh.. got to take this out again.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2018)

Something I quickly put together for the wife, using a mix of brand-new and old parts. Got sweet discounts on the new parts.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 12, 2018)

Did a sidegrade from a HD7750 to a R9 270X, that big Sapphire Toxic one, so I had to cut my case a little bit to make room, and since the PSU has only a single 8-pin, I had to make a single 3 molex to 6-pin with some molex to sata adapters.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2018)

Keep an eye on that VS450. If Corsair is anything like they have been, they used Teapo/OST bottom of the rung caps on the secondary filtering side which tend to go bad. (namely the 12V line)


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2018)

IDK why people buy VS anymore that Antec's VP series exist. These are night and day in terms of reliability.
VP500 is king


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2018)

I got that VS450 for the equivalent of $30. Also, that Carbide 100R for $35. The case is surprisingly good for an entry-level Corsair. Memory is HyperX Fury DDR3-1866 2x4GB, which cost around $80. CPU around $105. Motherboard, VGA, and SSD are old.


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Mar 12, 2018)

Heres my pc atm, CPU is i5 4670k and GPU good old HD7970, i should upgrade it at last


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2018)

btarunr said:


> I got that VS450 for the equivalent of $30. Also, that Carbide 100R for $35. The case is surprisingly good for an entry-level Corsair.



Yes, those Corsair cases are great for the money. Was looking at them for a low profile build for a friend in a few weeks. (Gonna be bumping to a TR 16core ES/mATX build in May-June) I just retired the Thermaltake Element V "TPU Review Sample"(Hai Peet!) when I went to the Corsair 570X.

I got my Seasonic X Series 850W KM3 for $72 brand new, warranty and all from Newegg in Nov 2016. Forgot to send in the $20 MIR though. lol. I guess miners screwed up the high end PSU market too. :-(  

I have a few SS-550HT OEM "Retail-Pigtail" units still on the shelf that I sell at my shop for $30. You can get them on e-bay here for $20-40 still. But my gosh are they reliable and can take a beating. Most are 650W units just branded 550W. Used that PSU for 3 builds over the course of 8 years before I retired it to a life of... ease... powering a 780Ti in my neighbors rig.. lol. That thing would be pulling 700W from the wall and still keep 11.98-12.02V. 
--
@ Harvester
I feel bad for you Harvester.. :-(   GPU market is still in shambles.  Prices are coming down though. I have seen a few RX Vega56 and 64 cards in the 700-800 range. Which is still not a good deal. (Think 400-450 for V64 air cards, 550-600 for V64 water cards)  Your CPU is fine imho if you game at higher resolutions like 1440p and 4K.  Looks like a fine build though. You take care of your equipment it looks like.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 18, 2018)

found an insanely good deal on a second 480gb intel 750 drive... had to have it  

do need to paint it black to match the other one though... with time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 21, 2018)

Last year I swapped my s2716dg for xb24yu. Wanted to sell the Dell, but no one seems too interested in byuing gaming monitors atm, so decided to keep it for now and add it as my secondardy display. I really like it. I can play games and watch courtroom dramas at the same time, this is fantastic, no longer will I have to choose between thw two.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2018)

Temps have been slowly rising... Found the culprit.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 23, 2018)

New Motherboard



​


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Temps have been slowly rising... Found the culprit.



What would cause that? :-o I've never seen a fluid that coagulated like that.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> What would cause that? :-o I've never seen a fluid that coagulated like that.


Primochill vue... Stay away from it if you don't like tearing down your loop every couple of weeks.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 23, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Primochill vue... Stay away from it if you don't like tearing down your loop every couple of weeks.



I use AIOs these days. I used a chlorine resistant seal kit on my old custom build water loops years ago.. before you could get them from newegg and amazon.  Fishtank pumps anyone?

Basically, just kept it as chlorinated as a pool. lol. Crystal clear water. (Food Coloring was optional 15 years ago.. lol)

Sucks that it did that. Soap and water take it out?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2018)

Flyordie said:


> I use AIOs these days. I used a chlorine resistant seal kit on my old custom build water loops years ago.. before you could get them from newegg and amazon.  Fishtank pumps anyone?
> 
> Basically, just kept it as chlorinated as a pool. lol. Crystal clear water. (Food Coloring was optional 15 years ago.. lol)
> 
> Sucks that it did that. Soap and water take it out?


It actually rinsed out fine with hot water only and a little scrubbing.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 23, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Nekkid for now..
> 
> View attachment 97293
> 
> ...


ugh... and a lian li PCv1000 series.  jealous.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> It actually rinsed out fine with hot water only and a little scrubbing.


That reminds me, my GPU temperatures have been rising gradually, right after I replaced Mayhems aurora with something a bit more usable.
Scrubbing time it is then...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> That reminds me, my GPU temperatures have been rising gradually, right after I replaced Mayhems aurora with something a bit more usable.
> Scrubbing time it is then...



Its stuff like this that makes me stay on air


----------



## R00kie (Mar 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Its stuff like this that makes me stay on air


It's the experience that counts


----------



## khemist (Mar 23, 2018)

New gpu block installed.


----------



## Vario (Mar 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Its stuff like this that makes me stay on air


Well it isn't necessary to run the colored fluids everyone uses now.  If I was doing watercooling I'd use the classic distilled water, corrosion inhibitor and biocide.  Less to go wrong.  On that train of logic, like you I am staying on air.  I just upgraded my aircooler to a Phanteks PHTC14PE and Thermalright TY143 Fans.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

Vario said:


> Well it isn't necessary to run the colored fluids everyone uses now.  If I was doing watercooling I'd use the classic distilled water, corrosion inhibitor and biocide.  Less to go wrong.  On that train of logic, like you I am staying on air.  I just upgraded my aircooler to a Phanteks PHTC14PE and Thermalright TY143 Fans.
> View attachment 98721



Loving that ghetto style GPU cooler you got there.

So you went to a dual stack tower, seeing improvements?


----------



## Vario (Mar 23, 2018)

Well its a Prolimatech MK13 so not really ghetto its a premium heatsink, however it does lack aesthetics.

The improvement is somewhere between 5-10 degrees over my single stack cooler.
Also I just now rotated the fans 90 degrees because it occured to me it would save a cm in height, center the hub a bit better onto the fins and allow me to close my panel without touching the cooler.  These fans are 14x15cm, not round.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2018)

finally finished cleaning everything... took about 8 hours total to get everything back up and running and all of that gunk out of the system, it clogged up my radiator too 

i reused my ZMT for the tubing again... i actually like it better than the clear.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 23, 2018)

I finally decided that I needed to clean and upgrade my crunching PC's as they have been going full strength for about a year and a half.
They were actually not too bad as far as dust and crap.  The rads were a little dirty.  I was happy to see that both of my loops and water blocks were clean.  I have been using Koolance's liquid coolant for many years now and have been real happy with the product.




So my initial quest was to replace the 6900k build (one on the right) with the AMD EPYC build. So I took everything out of both cases and thoroughly cleaned everything and built the AMD EPYC buld in the trusty 'ol Corsair 800D.  Yes I do have RAM installed.  Two 16GB sticks of Crucial 2400 RDIMM.


 I then re-built the Xeon (E5 2683 v3) in the Thermaltake case and added the GTX 980Ti.




However, when I hooked it back up, I could not get it to post.  Took it apart and re-placed the PSU as I thought that was the issue and still no go.  So I realized that I somehow killed the board and need to try to RMA it.  We will see how ASrock is with their RMA process...
So I decided to put the 6900k build in the Thermaltake case and finished that up last night.  I also bought a better PSU to manage that build.  Went with the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1.  Great looking PSU I must say!!!  I will post pictures of that build soon.
Oh I forgot to mention that one of my D5 pumps died on me as well.  Luckily I had a spare


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 23, 2018)

jayz just posted this... seems relevant, this is basically what happened to me.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 24, 2018)

Vario said:


> Well it isn't necessary to run the colored fluids everyone uses now.  If I was doing watercooling I'd use the classic distilled water, corrosion inhibitor and biocide.  Less to go wrong.  On that train of logic, like you I am staying on air.  I just upgraded my aircooler to a Phanteks PHTC14PE and Thermalright TY143 Fans.
> View attachment 98721


so wait, the PSU blows hot air into the ventilated front panel, that then get sucked back in to cool the cpu?


----------



## Vario (Mar 24, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> so wait, the PSU blows hot air into the ventilated front panel, that then get sucked back in to cool the cpu?


It is not ideal.  In stock form the rear fan is an intake and the front fan is an exhaust into the front panel.  There is no intake hole for the power supply so the power suppy takes case ambient and exhausts into the front panel.   In stock form, the front fan generates enough back pressure in the panel that the power supply does not exhaust very well into that same space. 

I added a hole for the power supply to intake fresh air.  The power supply exhausts into the panel.  The front case fan intakes from that panel and sends it to the back.  The rear case fan exhausts.  It would seem like a problem but the power supply is a platinum rated so it runs cool.  I also added a top 140mm intake that in reality provides the majority of the fresh air into the case.  So in actuality, the front intake fan now purely serves as an extended power supply exhaust fan.  The overall system runs very cool.  My CPU does not get over 55*C in AVX2 prime 95 (small fft) load at stock voltage/clock.  The graphics card usually stays under 70 in most games.  If I open the front bezel up while playing a game and touch the power supply it does not even feel very warm.  I moved my harddrive and SSD out of the cage and into the 3.5 and 5.25 bay so the front intake is a straight shot into the CPU heatsink with no obstructions.  Overall it works well.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 26, 2018)

My computer is coming along 720P Gaming Build

[A Future Project of MINE]


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2018)

Here is the 6900k build:


----------



## Hockster (Mar 26, 2018)

Made some configuration changes. Moved the rad from the front to the top, that allowed me to put the cover back on the front of the lower shroud. I had a bundle of cables down there I could see, and it was driving me nuts. As awesome looking as this case is I wish I had gone with something a bit larger. I just have too much gear for a smaller mid-tower. The space behind the mobo tray is extremely limited, I have a hard time getting the back panel closed properly. This case would be amazing for a single GPU/1 drive setup.


----------



## fredz77 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 1, 2018)

..... not  100% done but heres my Ryzen 1600x build in My "NIM NI"  case.... (sorry crappy pictures):








lots of cable management to do and a new gpu...or change the blue windforce logo white somehow.....looks in credible in the dark though......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

I dont have the right mounting kit for my Corsair H105 so i did as much as i could....






Few things have changed as they did not go to plan. Originally, I had intended a BitFenix Spectre Pro 'all white' fan to go at the bottom but when it arrived it turned out not to be PWM and i wanted a full pwm fan setup. I have replaced it with a 120mm Fractal Venturi HP-12.

Rear 140mm was originally a Noiseblocker PK3 -- now its a grey Noctua P14s Redux. The two red sata cables will be replaced with black ones.


I somehow wish the ram heatsink was white, but Its black with white LEDs. When its completely finished it will look very industrial. I picked up the Noctua redux fan to complement the VRM heatsinks. Theres also a little Fractal R3 fan to keep the VRMs cool. I probably dont need it but I neeed an extra bit of white inside the case along side the white LEDs.

I'll be loading in a 4 or 6TB hard drive in the vacant slot in the hard drive cage.


for now its a pretty expensive desk ornament that just sits there glaring at me


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey guys, my new PC is finished. I won the silicon lottery. MSI The Duke 1080 Ti hits 2050 core stable , 12,224 vram, 66 celsius max temp (very strong fan curve plus and extra fan blowing on it), and my 8600k hits 5.2 ghz temps are good as well. I did not want to risk liquid metal, so I used Kryonaut on IHS, top of IHS, top of CPU, top of Noctua cooler, and on GPU and top of GPU cooler. @newtekie1 thanks for the delid tool help mate.  @R-T-B thanks for everything last week or so, cheers mate.


----------



## ChaosCountyCustomPC (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueBird currently. An ES Xeon E5 1680 v3, X99 Deluxe II and an R9 290X. Being an ES Xeon, it is overclockable....and I am....


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm not that great at cable management.
Yes, I'm the only person in the world who still uses an optical drive.
I was able to get a 4.5GHz OC on that cooler (before I switched to this case). Max temp was somewhere around 75C.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2018)

well good news. Looks like DHL did me a solid and done a saturday delivery.  However right now Im too achy tired and lethargic to be arsed to do anything as i was out cycling with a group for over 40miles over night.


----------



## cole2109 (Apr 7, 2018)

My last build.












Intel i5 8600K@5100MHz
Asus Strix Z370-F
HyperX Fury 2x8GB 2666@3200Mhz
Asus 1080TI Strix@ 2038MHz, 12600MHz
Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe PCIe
HyperX 240GB SSD
Toshiba P300 3TB
Fractal Design R6
Phanteks 500mm Black Universal Extension Cable Kit
EK-Supremacy EVO BLUE Edition
EK-CoolStream XE 360
EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - Nickel
EK-Vardar EVO 120ER Black (2200rpm)
EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.2 PWM


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 7, 2018)

cole2109 said:


> My last build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got the same board and CPU as you. what are your settings?


----------



## cole2109 (Apr 8, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I got the same board and CPU as you. what are your settings?



5100MHz
Vcore: 1.34V
LLC: 6
Dram: 1.2V
AVX: 0
Asus multi core: disabled
CPU SVID: disabled
...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 8, 2018)

cole2109 said:


> 5100MHz
> Vcore: 1.34V
> LLC: 6
> Dram: 1.2V
> ...



I regret rolling MSI now, although you could have just won the silicon lottery. I am at 1.360v LLC Mode 5 on MSI BIOS... is Mode 5 same as your LLC: 5? So maybe I should try LLC 6 and 1.34v for my 5ghz... hmm....


----------



## cole2109 (Apr 8, 2018)

I can run 5200MHz on 1.41v but temp. is too high. 
Maybe i will delid CPU some day.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 8, 2018)

very nice, you got a golden chip indeed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 8, 2018)

cole2109 said:


> 5100MHz
> Vcore: 1.34V
> LLC: 6
> Dram: 1.2V
> ...




I see you still have to crank LLC upto 6 to stop vdroop



cole2109 said:


> 5100MHz
> Vcore: 1.34V
> LLC: 6
> Dram: 1.2V
> ...




i got a dumb question. Is there an Asus app where you can tune or set fan profiles from within windows? I know one exists on the higher end Asus ROG boards


----------



## Hockster (Apr 8, 2018)

AI Suite does that.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm planing on changing the case. But since there are hardly any reviews of it I will have to make one myself. Nothing fancy just a MS Cyclops IV not very known brand here in Europe. I will do it in a few days. I have the case for about 2 months now but I seem to have some unexpected critical health issues so I had to put it off.


----------



## khemist (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2018)

@khemist oh sweet mama that is one lovely setup. gorgeous mate. 10/10.


----------



## khemist (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks!, i'm happy with it, for now at least.


----------



## CustomRigs (Apr 17, 2018)

heres my actuall build


----------



## khemist (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 19, 2018)

Mine and my kids;


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> Mine and my kids;
> 
> View attachment 99981
> 
> ...


In the garage?  Where does your vintage (1966?) ford f150 park?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 19, 2018)

Vario said:


> In the garage?  Where does your vintage (1966?) ford f150 park?



We converted this garage into a living space many years ago. We even removed the garage door and framed it in but the city found out (because I didn't get a permit) and because our house is a historic property they made us put the garage door back in. I insulated the door since this room is climate controlled.  This garage was built in 1916 so my truck will not fit through the door anyway. lol.

My 1965 Ford F100 is in a car port. and is covered as well and behind a locked gate.


My house is over 100 years old and not big. We just didn't have the space for a man cave and I wanted one badly. So we decided to convert the detached garage. It's awesome. Behind the garage is a small barn and that is where my tools and workshop is. It is only 10x12x14 but it is perfect for my wood working and other hobbies that require a work bench, tools and such.

At some point I do plan to hit the city up and try to get permission to remove the door but it is doubtful that will happen. They are very strict when it comes to historical properties and I wasn't even allowed to pick the garage door I wanted. They told me which ones I could buy that would be historically accurate with today's available doors. It sometimes kills me with how strict the city is.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 19, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> Mine and my kids;
> 
> View attachment 99981



Duuude, dat monitor...and why you have something like a lightbox on top? and so many headphones on shiny wooden stands and amps...may be you work with music I don't know


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 19, 2018)

lZKoce said:


> Duuude, dat monitor...and why you have something like a lightbox on top? and so many headphones on shiny wooden stands and amps...may be you work with music I don't know



The light box is for when I record videos so my mug comes through properly. Though I do play bass guitar, I am just a huge audio fan.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> The light box is for when I record videos so my mug comes through properly. Though I do play bass guitar, I am just a huge audio fan.



Can confirm, I own ten headphones now and attend headphone conventions, it has become my main hobby in last two years, lot of fun and a great community, tons of nice people, no toxicity unlike gaming. Gaming is still my favorite overall hobby though.

@WhiteNoise I have a DIY tube amp, starving student millet   I love it, sounds better than Lyr 2 imo.


----------



## Vario (Apr 19, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> We converted this garage into a living space many years ago. We even removed the garage door and framed it in but the city found out (because I didn't get a permit) and because our house is a historic property they made us put the garage door back in. I insulated the door since this room is climate controlled.  This garage was built in 1916 so my truck will not fit through the door anyway. lol.
> 
> My 1965 Ford F100 is in a car port. and is covered as well and behind a locked gate.
> 
> ...


That is very silly.  One one hand, it is attempting to preserve the city's architecture how you would preserve the truck.  On the other, its flat out ridiculous to have an interior garage door.  Thanks for the info . Cool truck


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Can confirm, I own ten headphones now and attend headphone conventions, it has become my main hobby in last two years, lot of fun and a great community, tons of nice people, no toxicity unlike gaming. Gaming is still my favorite overall hobby though.
> 
> @WhiteNoise I have a DIY tube amp, starving student millet   I love it, sounds better than Lyr 2 imo.



Two of my tube amps are custom built. The red and silver one and the 1950's style one. Both of those run my headphones. The 50's style one puts out 10w rms per channel and is what I power my LCDs on.

Tube amps are my favorite for sure. You should post a picture of your DIY amp. I have tubes everywhere. Quite a few more rare ones too. I prefer tubes from the 50's and 60's but my tube collection spans quite a few years with some current ones as well.

I too used to go to headphone conventions. I would set up a booth at Head-fi conventions here in so cal. Lots of fun and lots of great people.



Vario said:


> That is very silly.  One one hand, it is attempting to preserve the city's architecture how you would preserve the truck.  On the other, its flat out ridiculous to have an interior garage door.  Thanks for the info . Cool truck



Yeah we didn't have a choice. We can't even change anything on the outside of our house without it being historically correct. On one hand it is cool that the city wants to protect the historical aspects of the homes and buildings but on the other hand it is a real pain in the butt.

Having the garage door does blow but it does not change how well the home theater room works nor the amount of fun this room provides. It does make bringing furniture and large items into the room much easier. so there is that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

it has two tubes, just a bad picture, i also have proper feet and a knob on it now, lol


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 20, 2018)

@lynx29 What kind of amp is it? point to point? PCB? what tubes are you running? Looks interesting from what I can see. Is that a heatsink up top with all the fins?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> @lynx29 What kind of amp is it? point to point? PCB? what tubes are you running? Looks interesting from what I can see. Is that a heatsink up top with all the fins?




point to point, starving student, USAF tubes, not sure on year, yes heatsink at top.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 20, 2018)

The starving student amp uses two 19J6 tubes. That is one tube I have never played with. 150mA as well. It's a hybrid amp too. I do not see too many hybrids that are point to point. Cool.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 24, 2018)

This is so hot, its almost NSFW

Really nice work both of you 



CustomRigs said:


> heres my actuall build





khemist said:


>


----------



## khemist (May 4, 2018)

Added a temp sensor.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 4, 2018)

khemist said:


> Added a temp sensor.



That is pretty neat.


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2018)

khemist said:


> Added a temp sensor.




Does that control the fans too or display only?


----------



## khemist (May 4, 2018)

Just a display.


----------



## Disparia (May 5, 2018)

Just scored an unreleased Intel chip with Vega-31 IGP over Megapath TMI 3.0 interface!!1

Oh, it's not even close to April 1st... then I'm just cleaning off 8 year old pink paste from an i5-540m (Arrandale, 2C/4T, 2.5Ghz - 3.1Ghz). Also removing the HDD and this laptop is getting one of my old Crucial M4 128GB SSDs; 1/10th the power draw and 10x the feels-like performance.


----------



## Apocalypsee (May 8, 2018)

Back to using crippled Maximus VI Hero motherboard from AsRock Z87 Extreme4 plus stock cooler. Story in spoilers if you're interested.


Spoiler



Cleaned out the thermal paste on AIO because temps were getting quite toasty (over 80C even at modest 1.125V) even after radiator and fan cleaning. The board gives error 00 when I put everything back together which means no CPU is detected. I thought that's it for my CPU because I've delidded and I detected a small nick on the die during cleaning. Then I remember I have this board...

The story of crippled Maximus is because of those boffin at ASUS thinks its awesome to make memory trace very close to cooler mounting holes. You can Google 'error 55 Maximus' to see what I mean. I overtighten the AIO bracket to the motherboard making only one of the DIMM bootable. I done some minor soldering to fix the trace but I never test whether it works or not. Since my AsRock mobo went south I just plopped the CPU in and bam! It boots right up. I managed to get the third (bootable before) and the last DIMM slots working but the first two slots still dead and no dual channel for me. Not a huge deal and can't really notice any performance difference when gaming. I didn't dare to put back the AIO on this board because the memory trace could be damaged again hence the stock cooler. It sucks but at least it won't reach over 80C while gaming at overclocked 4GHz 1.125V.


----------



## khemist (May 9, 2018)




----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2018)

I was going to post my rig then I saw Khemist's and deleted the photos.


----------



## khemist (May 9, 2018)

Cheers!.


----------



## Komshija (May 10, 2018)

About 22 months old and still going, except new and better PSU which I installed yesterday.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 16, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> I was going to post my rig then I saw Khemist's and deleted the photos.



IKR


----------



## denixius (May 16, 2018)

I saw the PCs from 2008 when I click on the title of this thread, and now I'm looking PCs from 2018... A lot of changes.


----------



## Kissamies (May 22, 2018)

EATX motherboard in an ATX chassis? No problem here.


----------



## trparky (May 22, 2018)

A picture of my new system taken in the dark so that the LEDs can be shown off. See the specs in my profile to see what I have in it.


----------



## er557 (May 22, 2018)

There she is, the dual xeon rig that tops these charts, I know, I know, cable management, but it is dual liquid cooling so no worries, simply too many devices inside , as well as two internal nzxt usb2 splitters for the corsair psu and 2x aio for monitoring.

BTW, I fitted two 240mm aio's in there, one on the roof and one near the psu, 2x corsair H100iV2


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2018)

er557 said:


> There she is, the dual xeon rig that tops these charts, I know, I know, cable management, but it is dual liquid cooling so no worries, simply too many devices inside , as well as two internal nzxt usb2 splitters for the corsair psu and 2x aio for monitoring.
> 
> BTW, I fitted two 240mm aio's in there, one on the roof and one near the psu, 2x corsair H100iV2
> 
> View attachment 101511View attachment 101512View attachment 101513View attachment 101514View attachment 101515View attachment 101516View attachment 101517View attachment 101518


I have still to complain about those damn cables. It looks horrible, dude.


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 23, 2018)

My current build.....






Which I'll be doing open heart surgery on in the next few days = transplanting into a Thermaltake Core P7 tempered glass open case unit.


----------



## er557 (May 23, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I have still to complain about those damn cables. It looks horrible, dude.


Ok, point taken, but it is merely aesthetics inside a closed case, It DOES NOT impair functionality, no airflow is needed around the pumps, and the gpus are still cramped together so that does not help. On the contrary, if I need to remove a cable or device it is more convenient to just disconnect, instead of looking where I tucked away the cable. Been using pc's this way for ages and never had an issue


----------



## btarunr (May 23, 2018)

New graphics card, new case. I'm amazed at just how much hardware you can throw into a Corsair 100R.


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2018)

er557 said:


> Ok, point taken, but it is merely aesthetics inside a closed case, It DOES NOT impair functionality, no airflow is needed around the pumps, and the gpus are still cramped together so that does not help. On the contrary, if I need to remove a cable or device it is more convenient to just disconnect, instead of looking where I tucked away the cable. Been using pc's this way for ages and never had an issue


True, but.. I use more time for cables than building a PC without a proper cable management.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 23, 2018)

My current laptop

Alienware 13 R3 OLED.

7700hq undervolted 75mv
16GB HyperX 2400mhz 14cas
512GB NVMe Liteon - replacing with 970 pro
1060 6gb
1440p OLED display


----------



## er557 (May 23, 2018)

That's one smoking laptop you got there...

This is my laptop/phone/netbook/pocket pc: galaxy tab s2 9.7" ,2560x1920 ,octa-core ,3gb ram, LTE with phone features


----------



## therealmeep (May 23, 2018)

er557 said:


> That's one smoking laptop...


The OLED in them commands a decent price premium plus the alienware name costing a decent bit as well. Killer laptop with some damn good build quality, however its not for me. I'm probably going to change from my 4720hq laptop over to one of the new 15 inch thin gaming laptops with an 8750H and 1060/Max Q 1070.


----------



## er557 (May 23, 2018)

You do know android has all the functionality of windows on the go? laptops are so 2012, I won't be carrying a phone , a laptop, and a tablet, when I have all of them in one device in my bag; a Bluetooth earpiece and off you go.


----------



## therealmeep (May 23, 2018)

er557 said:


> You do know android has all the functionality of windows on the go? laptops are so 2012, I won't be carrying a phone , a laptop, and a tablet, when I have all of them in one device in my bag; a Bluetooth earpiece and off you go.


The issue i have with that is it's much more difficult to use a phone as an equivalent as a laptop for the type of work I do. Virtualization on arm is not something I am aware of, so VMs are out, it's much harder to interface with other devices through ssh, and I use many different flavors of Linux day to day, which then requires enough storage, and all in all it becomes very impractical to use a phone when a laptop is much better suited to the job.


----------



## er557 (May 23, 2018)

Ah, ok, well I don't do virtualization and Linux on the go, I can rdp to my pc if need be, but for games, productivity, internet browsing, mobile office, and more day to day tasks , the tablet is fine, not to mention navigation and information retrieval, that location aware apps give you in real time.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2018)

Motherboard blew up. this is my pc atm


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> View attachment 101605
> Motherboard blew up. this is my pc atm


Quick, raid the stash of spare parts.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Quick, raid the stash of spare parts.



unfortunately i dont have a spare motherboard anymore


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> unfortunately i dont have a spare motherboard anymore


 hi m8 - bugger. So I guess it's time to do that big u/g - cheers and good luck with it.


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> unfortunately i dont have a spare motherboard anymore


Bummer, well what options are available?


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 25, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Bummer, well what options are available?



I currently have a second hand mobo on its way from eBay.. If that board doesn't work I might just end up selling my 5775c and getting a ryzen 5 2600x


----------



## biffzinker (May 25, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> I currently have a second hand mobo on its way from eBay.. If that board doesn't work I might just end up selling my 5775c and getting a ryzen 5 2600x


Ryzen 5 2600X


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2018)

my current case
i dunno it's coz the case that big enough or i have small table there


----------



## PHaS3 (May 26, 2018)

Some average pics of my PC as of now, including the cable management issues you don't see with the panel on, lol


----------



## Morgoth (May 27, 2018)

Here is my system HP z800 workstation
Specs see my specs list


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 30, 2018)

Morgoth said:


> Here is my system HP z800 workstation
> Specs see my specs list



always been a sucker for clean industrial design.


----------



## Morgoth (May 30, 2018)

also a beast comes  to rendering ( ray tracing) and cad work flow  , also puls games nicely only want to get a 1080 some day


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 31, 2018)

Well i just pulled the trigger on that new ryzen system, since im on a tight budget i sprung for the 2600 and the gigabyte aurous ultra gaming. the thing i find amusing is the 16gb of ram i bought is 40% of the total system cost, thanks samsung!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 1, 2018)

here: not yet finish.....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 2, 2018)

I decided to add some water wetter into my loop and guess what came out a couple of minutes of mixing? I primochill vue!! Looks like some of it clogged in my radiator 

So I busted out my rad flush and it's currently on a 24 hour timer to get everything all lubed up then after all said and done going to run mayhams blitz in the radiator to make sure everything is out this time around. After all said and done I'll top it back up with some distilled and re add the water wetter. 




The benifits of having soft tubing


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jun 2, 2018)

*NIGHTHAWK*, a case build with a theme of the famous Stealth Fighter plane Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk.

AMD Threadripper 1900x
Asus X399 Prime-A
AMD RX Vega 64
Corsair Dominator 4 x 4GB DDR4 @ 3000MHz
Cooler Master V1200
Samsung 960 EVO 250


----------



## Jism (Jun 2, 2018)

I moved to portugal, but was unable to take my ATX case along the plane. So i tucked all parts inside a travelling case. When i arrived, there was this one small wooden construction which had the perfect dimensions to put a PC into. I present you, the Ikea ATX case. 






It holds a Crosshair Z, 8230 @ 4.8Ghz watercooled with 2x140mm radiator, 16GB of DDR3/2400Mhz, a Intel SSD, 2 HDD's and 2 HDD's not attached, a RX580 8GB and a Antec 750W PSU. And 2 silent fans to keep the important things cool such as VRM and HDD's. Tie wraps to hold the motherboard down and some magazine underneath it to make it higher for the videocard to 'fit'.

I'll be upgrading this complete thing soon tho. Works like a charm.


----------



## xXinVESTorXx (Jun 2, 2018)

My PC build (alice in wonderland theme)
Thermaltake tower 900- i7700k, waterforce gtx 1080, 500gb ssd, 3tb hdd, g.skill 32gb ram 3200mhz, gigabyte gaming 9 mobo, thermaltake pr22- d5 pumps x 2, led watercooled fittings, thermaltake chrome fittings, riing fans x 10, thermaltake fan controller, nzxt tempeture sensors, cable mod cables, 2x thermaltake 360mm radiators. A custom made bracket to mount res acrylic see through, custom made side panels for radiators (alice in wonderland) thermaltake led waterblock for cpu, thermaltake hardtube 5/8, 1000watt psu corsair, custom etching on all tempered glass


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 2, 2018)

Just added some fans,clean  and hide my storage drive....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 2, 2018)

Jism said:


> I moved to portugal, but was unable to take my ATX case along the plane. So i tucked all parts inside a travelling case. When i arrived, there was this one small wooden construction which had the perfect dimensions to put a PC into. I present you, the Ikea ATX case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love your use of zip ties, hard drives actually like to run warm, i hope that fan is on silent mode.


----------



## Jism (Jun 2, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> love your use of zip ties, hard drives actually like to run warm, i hope that fan is on silent mode.



The ZIP ties actually keep that thing into place. The harddrives are glued down to the wood (  ) and the fan is on silent mode yes. But most of the time they are parked and it's all SSD. The reason why i glued m down was to the laminate flooring. Every footstep would indirectly 'shake' the HDD's so i had to find a sollution for it. This was the result. It's almost like a bench table, i personally like it. And it's silent / runs cooler then compared to into a case.

The fans spin at 700RPM or so, just a small enough breeze to keep the HDD's & VRM's cool.


----------



## witkazy (Jun 2, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> here: not yet finish.....View attachment 101947


Hmm,birth,magical and beatifull event even if a bit messy at crowning stage ...time to lit up a cigar  .


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Well after completely disassembling the loop and giving my rad an acid bath over night and 5 hours of flushing the loop with rad flush I think I finally got all of that primochill crap out once and for all. I disassembled the blocks and found a nice small cake of vue coolant in the micro fins, that seems to be the last of that nightmare coolant. Now the loop is a nice atomic purple color with the water wetter instead of a puke green color.





Ready to cool that new ryzen 2600 on Tuesday.. So close, so excited to try out a new platform.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 3, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> Well after completely disassembling the loop and giving my rad an acid bath over night and 5 hours of flushing the loop with rad flush I think I finally got all of that primochill crap out once and for all. I disassembled the blocks and found a nice small cake of vue coolant in the micro fins, that seems to be the last of that nightmare coolant. Now the loop is a nice atomic purple color with the water wetter instead of a puke green color.
> 
> View attachment 102016
> 
> Ready to cool that new ryzen 2600 on Tuesday.. So close, so excited to try out a new platform.




its a 65 watt cpu man... i don't think you will have to worry about temps... why not save on cooling solution and get a 2700x instead?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Well I already had the cooling setup from my now dead intel setup. I'm also cooling a gtx 1070 and it's not like the water wetter was expensive $12 + $1.50 for the distilled water. I'll try anything once and this is my first time using it in a cooling loop I plus my priorities are backwards lol.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 3, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> Well I already had the cooling setup from my now dead intel setup. I'm also cooling a gtx 1070 and it's not like the water wetter was expensive $12 + $1.50 for the distilled water. I'll try anything once and this is my first time using it in a cooling loop I plus my priorities are backwards lol.


I like how you updated your system specs hahahaha xD


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 5, 2018)

Current setup. Have all the leds set to match the water but it looks a little different in the pic, especially the ram.


----------



## Vario (Jun 5, 2018)

Upgraded to a 1060 6gb from cameronh779 who is a really nice guy.  Just installed it the other day.  Running smooth!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 5, 2018)

Vario said:


> Upgraded to a 1060 6gb from cameronh779 who is a really nice guy.  Just installed it the other day.  Running smooth!



its so tiny and cute


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm just relived that everything came in and is working 100% no DOA here. The ek mount kit I bought works perfectly and I have no issues running xmp on the ram. The only thing that bugs me is that I still occasionally get micro stutters in games its not butter smooth like my 5775c. I'm hoping that a slight oc on the ram and setting sub timings will help out tremendously. As for cpu overclocking should I be using ryzen master software to help me with that or bios? There's a lot I have to re learn now


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 7, 2018)

I really like the idea of that angled shroud on the rear fan, where can I get one?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 7, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I really like the idea of that angled shroud on the rear fan, where can I get one?



Its 3D printed in ABS plastic. I have the rear fan as an intake so it blows cool air directly on the vrms and exhausts straight out of the top of the case. Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1626601-post-your-ryzen-vrm-temperatures.html


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2018)

Link to the .stl file: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1492961

Very cool, I've been needing one of these!


----------



## Hardi (Jun 8, 2018)

my new 2700x build.
bought a used palit 1080ti gamerock aswell, and since it's "revolutionary cooling design , TurboJET4"  with its 2 x 2 fans stacked really made a JET sound with gpu temp going 75c,
put 2 Noiseblocker eLoop B12-2 fans to it and now its dead silent with fans @ 900rpm. idles around 25c and load 60-65c.


----------



## cameronh779 (Jun 10, 2018)

*Before:*





*After:



*

Added two Lian Li fans. Replaced my cheapo Zalman exhaust fan with one and added the other to my front panel to have two 120mm intakes. Repasted my CPU and im getting anywhere from 5-10C off my temps now. Cleaned everything and redid my wires. Rushed a little at the end but its a huge change.

I desperately need a new GPU over this 570. Had to sell my 1060 to pay bills and financially things arent great. Someone provided me with these fans and the motivation to do this as well as some AS5. Not sure if he wants to be shouted out but he deserves it if he doesnt mind.

On my list now is to repaste this GPU. In the future id like to get a cheap card like maybe a 460 or a 780. Probably wont happen anytime soon unless something happens. Also in need of peripherals. My old dell mouse and as you can see my mousepad is taped down.. Headset broke as well. So these are the things im wanting to do in the future with this build. Lastly, and optical drive and maybe an SSD after this is all done. But this is going to be a slow project for sure.


----------



## khemist (Jun 10, 2018)

Added a 240mm radiator in the top of my R6.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2018)

:ants happily::  so much sexier than any RGB build, well done Khemist.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> :ants happily::  so much sexier than any RGB build, well done Khemist.


actually ... a RGB build ... has one advantage .... they let you choose the color you like in case you can't find the one you want...
RGB hate is ridiculous and illogical  

tho i agree ... Khemist build is beautiful


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> actually ... a RGB build ... has one advantage .... they let you choose the color you like in case you can't find the one you want...
> RGB hate is ridiculous and illogical
> 
> tho i agree ... Khemist build is beautiful



RGb fans and such can't match the level of clarity of pure white LED's like that. there is a quality difference. even if you set an RGB to that color it wont look as good.


----------



## khemist (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks!, i just change the colour of the ram sometimes and keep the case lighting White.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 11, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> RGb fans and such can't match the level of clarity of pure white LED's like that. there is a quality difference. even if you set an RGB to that color it wont look as good.


nah wrong ... that's why RGBW exist 

drat .... my keyboard is set on white and look white but my G502 looks blueish 

and.... it's not a question of quality neither


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah wrong ... that's why RGBW exist
> 
> drat .... my keyboard is set on white and look white but my G502 looks blueish
> 
> and.... it's not a question of quality neither



I have never heard of RGBW, thanks for the info, I will look for that in future products I buy


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 12, 2018)

i dont use the classic keyboard for gaming i prefer my razer tartarus so i opted for this Rapoo wireless ultrathin and thiny keyboard.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2018)

never tried anything like the razer tartarus before. i need to give that  a shot. i use my razer naga for most keyboard functions though, just rebind


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 12, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> never tried anything like the razer tartarus before. i need to give that  a shot. i use my razer naga for most keyboard functions though, just rebind



try you dont regret it, i always used them since the Belkin Nostromo. I maybe switch to the Razer orbweaver because you have more keys that are very useful for games such RPG or RTS


----------



## er557 (Jun 12, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> never tried anything like the razer tartarus before. i need to give that  a shot. i use my razer naga for most keyboard functions though, just rebind


razer naga was by far one of the worst mice I ever used, also left click broke after couple of years, software was over bloated, and number keys uncomfortable. Also I prefer a full sized wired keyboard for gaming in combo with my corsair m95, seems more usable than the tartarus


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is my setup at the moment:  GTX 1070 laptop 100hz IPS calibrated GSYNC 17.3"  and I got a Wooting One 2 Analog keyboard on pre-order.

all my headphones, my amps, and my DIY amp, and Modi Multibit R2R DAC

enjoy 

@Norton just thought you might like to see my setup since we have done some transactions in past.  @R-T-B same as Norton <--
oh and thats magic the gathering decks propping my laptop up for better airflow, it actually does gain me around 4 celsius colder 

@erocker i know you liked my DIY tube amp from a previous post now you can see the inside of it here 
@WhiteNoise same as erocker ^--


----------



## nomdeplume (Jun 13, 2018)

Tube glow > RGB


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 13, 2018)

nomdeplume said:


> Tube glow > RGB




the blue tube amp, the DIY one, the tubes on that one glow a very very sexy orange, and its enough light to read by (barely) on my desk area 

the lyr 3 tube amp, barely any light from those tubes


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 13, 2018)

My (rather embarassing cosmetics) Schiit setup is posted in the audiophile thread somewhere.  Cats are a genuine problem in my room, is all I can say...  My once valuable 100 year old antique table for the setup has become scratch land...


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jun 15, 2018)

hi all - well the open heart surgery on my pc went well and here it is....









With a little bit of geto mod on my boot drive.........


----------



## khemist (Jun 15, 2018)

Changed a bit.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 15, 2018)

> Changed a bit.


Personally I liked it better the other way.


----------



## khemist (Jun 15, 2018)

I like both, i'll probably change it again to something else soon.

I should have added the leds inside the block when i had the loop apart, i'll add them next time.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2018)

There's always room for an EATX motherboard.


----------



## khemist (Jun 17, 2018)

Lighting in block sorted.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2018)

Just installed new fans og fan controller. So this is how my old X58 system is now. No LED or RGB light here. accept for GPU. I like my system not stading out and scream here i am.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 17, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Just installed new fans og fan controller. So this is how my old X58 system is now. No LED or RGB light here. accept for GPU. I like my system not stading out and scream here i am.



What the F are those tiny 40?60? mm fans next to your PCIE slots? Do they get used?

And those fan controller hubs are sexy


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 17, 2018)

My Frankenstein of a PC as of now. Monoblock, some parts and another case later this year but so far - everything works well


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> What the F are those tiny 40?60? mm fans next to your PCIE slots? Do they get used?
> 
> And those fan controller hubs are sexy



The small fans are 40 MM. They are there to suck air from GPU out and keep hot air away from my two M.2 SSD´s where one is just below GPU (you can just see the pci adaptor below the gpu) and the second adaptor lower down. I would have wanted 60 MM fans, but for some reason in my country 60 MM fans is close to impossible to get and 80 MM is to big.

I like the fan controllers as well and they Arent that exspensive either payed around 47 USD a peice


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 17, 2018)

> I like the fan controllers as well and they Arent that exspensive either payed around 47 USD a peice


You have 14 fans in that case?


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2018)

Devon68 said:


> You have 14 fans in that case?



Yeah 14 fans connected to the controllers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 18, 2018)

Loving all the Noctua stuff on this page. I donated my good old NH-D14 to a friend, I plan on getting one of the all new black Noctua's for my 2019 or 2020 build.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 18, 2018)

just found them.. will put together once ive got the ide hdd.. 
Old pentium 4
Sd ram
Agp FX 8x gpu
ECS socket 478 Motherboard


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 19, 2018)

Tomorrow I'll be adding a 140 rad with Corsair SP140 white LED to the loop. I couldn't resist of swapping the original hoses to transparent + adding Nanoxia blood red UV coolant. 







edit: And I hate that big scratch on my side window, I have no idea how it got there.


----------



## Horemheb (Jun 19, 2018)

I am always asking for advice on here and I never show the results. Its not the fanciest but I like how she looks!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2018)

Version 2.0.

I know that this isn't a very clean solution, but I had a few problems since the P400S doesn't have that much room for radiators. I planned to put the 140 rad outside of the chassis, but I ended putting that 240 rad there, and I had already filled the loop, so I just was too lazy to drain it and put the hoses in a smarter way. This is fine with this case, I'll make a smoother job with the hoses when I get a new case.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## biffzinker (Jun 23, 2018)

CPL aka liquid metal?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 24, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> CPL aka liquid metal?



Its phobya branded LM but the same thing basically.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 24, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> edit: And I hate that big scratch on my side window, I have no idea how it got there.


Automotive polishing products will get rid of the scratch, but for what they cost, you could probably just get a new side panel.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Tomorrow I'll be adding a 140 rad with Corsair SP140 white LED to the loop. I couldn't resist of swapping the original hoses to transparent + adding Nanoxia blood red UV coolant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plexy is easy to get scratch, maybe its better buying another plexy than polish it


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 24, 2018)

Switched out my barbs for bitspower compression fittings, flushed out the green and went with Mayhems X1 clear. Changed orientation of the block for better placement of the lines. Also picked up some sleeved extensions for the power cables along with one more led strip. Changed the lighting to a light blue, really like how it looks now.


----------



## MetroDetroitGaming (Jun 24, 2018)

I feel like this post is to somehow boost your ego, lol

Beautiful PC


----------



## F-Zero (Jun 24, 2018)

Changed out my i7-4790K and Asus VII Ranger for i7-8700K and Asus Hero X WiFi, bought some new rgb fans and voila.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jun 25, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> Plexy is easy to get scratch, maybe its better buying another plexy than polish it



Then clean it and put adhesive vinyl on so it doesn't scratch.  Could even go tinted if you wished.


----------



## Rickkins (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys! Haven't posted here in a while, I've gone through a couple of updates, but I've settled for basically a 4K/VR station, here's my main system now:











For the specs:
Intel Core i7 8700K @ 5GHz
Asus Prime Z370-A
Swiftech H220-X
2x16GBs G.Skill Trident DDR4 3000MHz
2x Asus ROG Strix 1080 SLI
OS: 256GBs Samsung 850 Pro SSD/Games: 3TBs WD Black
Sony 75" 4K HDR TV
Corsair Graphite Black 760T
Sony STR-DN1080 - 7.2 Klipsch Dolby ATMOS Speaker Setup
EVGA Supernova G2 1300W
Logitech K830 wireless keyboard/trackpad
Samsung Odyssey VR


Hope you guys like my new setup


----------



## HammerON (Jun 25, 2018)

Good to see you posting again!
Nice rig


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 25, 2018)

Is that radiator on top of the case? 360? what is that using for? correct me if i'm wrong. 2nd photo


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 25, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Is that radiator on top of the case? 360? what is that using for? correct me if i'm wrong. 2nd photo



Good catch! It’s indeed an EK 360mm radiator leftover from my old water loop hahaha, the fans still work and extract hot air from the case, never got around removing the thing 



HammerON said:


> Good to see you posting again!
> Nice rig



Thanks HammerON! It’s nice to see you hanging around here!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 25, 2018)

A little update to this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/post-3857150

After i got tempature sensors from the fan controllers sat the correct places, i saw something i dit not like. Motherboard chipsæt got fairly hot in the very hot summerdays (over 35 degress celsius in the hottest time of the day) we have where i live right now and then mix the high out side temperatures with a high clockket CPU at 4.42 GHz at 1.41 volts and a GTX 1080 TI that can put out a good amount of heat (when oc op to 300 watts of heat) when i game. I think you can guess that chipsæt gets pretty toasty when the pc is under high stress like demanding games or benchmark.

So i had two options either lower OC on CPU and GPU or put some fans on the chipsæt. I chose fans on chipsæt and in the same round i replaced the cpu cooler fans as well to get the CPU cooled properly in these hot summerdays with out have to lower my OC.

So these are the new fans i got. With a high static pressure as well a CFM. These are perfect for the job. Noise is a bit higher, but noctua can make high performances fans without the high pitch high RPM fans else can have. Dont get me wrong, they are still loud a max RPM, but they have a more pleasant sound than the old Silver Stone FM121 120 MM fans i used before that suffers from high pitch.










So after another replacing of fans, the systems looks like this now. Try to look pass the cable ties holding CPU cooler now. Had to do it else the cooler would hit the small fans on chipsæt and make a bad noise . Yeah as a fellow nerd you properly know how it sounds if something hits a fan, not a nice sound. But oh boy are cable ties great for other things than holding cables .

The first image most people dont want to show this side of a pc, but oh well here we go. Yeah i feel like the cartoon on the first image, so hey get of that side of my pc again 
















So here are what is new other than cpu fans. Chipsæt now has fans and the fans next to GPU as exhaust is now 60 MM fans, just cut not find any one in black so had to take what i cut get.


----------



## witkazy (Jun 27, 2018)

Still work in progress but up and running finally ,Amd 2400g based htpc, drived by Ubuntu 18.04.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Automotive polishing products will get rid of the scratch, but for what they cost, you could probably just get a new side panel.


I guess so, but I made a better choice. This case will be the home of my project AM2-AGP PC on monday. 

No need for ghetto-modding radiators etc. anymore.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2018)

Replaced the EK Supremacy Elite 2011 v3 block with the EK ASUS Strix X299-E RGB Monoblock.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 28, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> A little update to this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/post-3857150
> 
> After i got tempature sensors from the fan controllers sat the correct places, i saw something i dit not like. Motherboard chipsæt got fairly hot in the very hot summerdays (over 35 degress celsius in the hottest time of the day) we have where i live right now and then mix the high out side temperatures with a high clockket CPU at 4.42 GHz at 1.41 volts and a GTX 1080 TI that can put out a good amount of heat (when oc op to 300 watts of heat) when i game. I think you can guess that chipsæt gets pretty toasty when the pc is under high stress like demanding games or benchmark.
> 
> ...


That CPU cooler looks ultra efficient for air, looks heavy, hope its bolted down well.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 28, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> That CPU cooler looks ultra efficient for air, looks heavy, hope its bolted down well.



It very efficient. One of the best aircoolers. Its a Noctua nh-d14. Its heavy (900 gram of aluminium + the weight of 3 fans). Its needed to cool a i7 980X at 4.42 ghz pumped with 1.41 volts.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 30, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> It very efficient. One of the best aircoolers. Its a Noctua nh-d14. Its heavy (900 gram of aluminium + the weight of 3 fans). Its needed to cool a i7 980X at 4.42 ghz pumped with 1.41 volts.



Know what you mean about CPU heat, try running FX-8350 @4.9GHz with 1.48 Vcore... my Cryorig R1 Ultimate with push/pull 120mm never gets over 48C during gaming. Trust me, all 8 cores are working though...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jun 30, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Tomorrow I'll be adding a 140 rad with Corsair SP140 white LED to the loop. I couldn't resist of swapping the original hoses to transparent + adding Nanoxia blood red UV coolant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to the auto parts store and pick up a bottle of headlight restoring compound.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 30, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Still work in progress but up and running finally ,Amd 2400g based htpc, drived by Ubuntu 18.04.
> View attachment 103180View attachment 103181




That is one epic project you did man!!!! I love it!!! Honestly, it is simply, but it is also one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Next APU with Vega they release in a year or two I might try to do something like this, you rock!


----------



## witkazy (Jun 30, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> That is one epic project you did man!!!! I love it!!! Honestly, it is simply, but it is also one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Next APU with Vega they release in a year or two I might try to do something like this, you rock!


Much obliged ,it's called Serenity now! and i've lost most of my hair to it . Mounting tail section at the moment.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 30, 2018)

My 8,5 years old laptop. Dell Studio XPS 1640.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 30, 2018)

Arrakis9 said:


> Go to the auto parts store and pick up a bottle of headlight restoring compound.


Maybe some day, this case is going to my retro-PC so it's not that important anymore.


----------



## Norton (Jun 30, 2018)

Komshija said:


> My 8,5 years old laptop. Dell Studio XPS 1640.


Had one of those, was pretty awesome. My wife decided it was hers to use and killed it in less than a year! 

She has an ancient Dell Latitude D620 now and can't kill it after 2+ yrs of trying


----------



## Komshija (Jun 30, 2018)

Norton said:


> Had one of those, was pretty awesome. My wife decided it was hers to use and killed it in less than a year!


That's wrong in many ways. I learned that it isn't wise to share your important material possessions (real estate, cars, motorbikes, bicycles, PC's, guns, bank accounts...) with girlfriends (I'm not married). What's mine is only mine, not "ours" and definitely not hers. It also eliminates 99,99 % of gold diggers pretty much instantly.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 1, 2018)

Komshija said:


> That's wrong in many ways. I learned that it isn't wise to share your important material possessions (real estate, cars, motorbikes, bicycles, PC's, guns, bank accounts...) with girlfriends (I'm not married). What's mine is only mine, not "ours" and definitely not hers. It also eliminates 99,99 % of gold diggers pretty much instantly.



There's still a lot to be said for being single, I'll drink to that...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2018)

This thing is HUGE. Corsair Carbide Air 740


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> This thing is HUGE. Corsair Carbide Air 740



Fits your rig so much better!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 3, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Fits your rig so much better!


Yep, that old Phanteks was just too small to play with watercooling.


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 5, 2018)

Gave it a clean a couple of days ago and it's already dusty...


----------



## witkazy (Jul 5, 2018)

Thar she blows ! My personal Moby Dick 
But seriously I've finished bloody thing at last.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 5, 2018)

@witkazy THAT IS AMAZING  holy crap i love it lol.... wow...


you need to buy a freesync 144hz 1080p now, and every 1-2 years upgrade the internal APU to next vega/ryzen combo


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 6, 2018)

.....after a craigslist, letgo, offerup binge:




Phanteks evolv (traded a psu for it) cooler master elite 130, a very special gtx 670

Back in 2012 I bought a just released:



.......then life happened and had to sell it.........

Then on line I saw this went to buy it and the guy told me how he bought it....and then CLICK!!!!! It was the same guy I sold it to!!!! This is my original card!!!! The only sale I ever regretted!!!



It was a good day!!!!!  ...hhmmm 670's were capable of 4way sli.....for giggles if i find  3 more....


----------



## Vario (Jul 6, 2018)

Funny you got your card back.  That Elite 130 is a pretty nice case.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 7, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> This thing is HUGE. Corsair Carbide Air 740



nice loopy two res two rads temperature negative?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 7, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> nice loopy two res two rads temperature negative?


Helps vs. one rad and that Eisbaer's own little res, also a LOT easier to fill with that Phobya res.

I made a minor differences to the loop.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 7, 2018)

HyperX Predators came in for a check:






ᗆ
ᴝ
⊣
ጠ
ᴒ


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 19, 2018)

Not my PC , it is here for some love. I hate to be evicting the spider but his dark web stuff is not welcome in this old unit.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 21, 2018)

My last Mini ITX motherboard, i still keep my z97 and the 4790k because it support M.2 nand even i know is a little bottleneck my GPU compared to a 8700k... But i will see what comes the whole system update plus DDR4 is the next upgrade for sure.


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

Upgraded when the 8700K came out and went a bit silly on RGB...What can you do...



http://imgur.com/ImfVys0


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 21, 2018)

vMax65 said:


> Upgraded when the 8700K came out and went a bit silly on RGB...What can you do...


they say the Grass is always greener elsewhere


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is a full set from 3 different angles. H500P with Mesh Front and bodge job on the top...still working on a mesh solution for the top. 8700K, Corsair H150i, Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 and a MSI 1080 Gaming X



http://imgur.com/6BqlfoU




http://imgur.com/qNZcbZ6




http://imgur.com/8iBfqmQ


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2018)

I almost thought that was that Silverstone case that is 100% dustproof, but then I noticed no HEPA filters 
i really want that silverstone HEPA case...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Thar she blows ! My personal Moby Dick
> But seriously I've finished bloody thing at last.
> View attachment 103539View attachment 103540View attachment 103541View attachment 103542View attachment 103542View attachment 103543


Wash: "This landing is gonna get pretty interesting. "

Mal: "Define interesting?"

Wash: "Oh god, oh god, we're all gonna die..."


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 23, 2018)

I made a mistake my CPU temp raised when ive mounted the radiator like in the last pics.

Now i put it on the front and temps get a serious drop. Normalized.

Also added a 90mm Noctua fan in front of the VRM, because they get very hot if not cooled properly.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 29, 2018)

The photon 270 reservoir won't fit on fractal design define s case. So installed with cable ties to stay firmly above the psu.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 29, 2018)

All you lads and lasses with your tidy and clean builds, i´m impressed. This is how it looks like when you stuff a Thermaltake Core X9 with 2 custom loops, 3x 420 rads and a ton of fans (20+):
















It´s not pretty nor is it clean, but that´s not what I build it for 
It is however leakproof, runs 24/7 fine and stays a bit closer to ambient temp then the standard AIO.











Building it was a pain. In multiple ways. Got the parts one by one, decided I don´t need a plan and just go with the flow. Bit by bit and stretched over 3 months, hunting for lowest prices or open box returns. Routing all the wires for the fans and temp sensors... For me it was worth the effort, I love it. It works, it performs and I have in depth temp readouts for every crucial spot.
If anyone asks why it looks like that, I´ll just say I went "Borg-themed".

Edit: The front is of course closed now: 





The chaos is neatly contained inside.


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 29, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> The photon 270 reservoir won't fit on fractal design define s case. So installed with cable ties to stay firmly above the psu.View attachment 104596


This actually looks great..Would be good to see it filled and running..


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 29, 2018)

vMax65 said:


> This actually looks great..Would be good to see it filled and running..



Hi, it's already filled and running up with distilled water. Thanks


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 30, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Hi, it's already filled and running up with distilled water. Thanks



Aha...distilled water..no wonder I could not see it..


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 30, 2018)

Much better now. 










Friend gave me this Asus rampage v e-atx Motherboard awhile ago, just thought that will not fit on the define s case. What the shamed...


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 5, 2018)

Just added some shinny useful kit on my reservoir


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 5, 2018)

Testing these external sensors pluggable to motherboard. Seem to work, too bad that I have just two of those, there's three connectors in RVE.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 5, 2018)

Moved the ITX rig, it's too hot to run Skyrim:SE reliably without freezing, because nVidia won't do anything about it. Other games run fine.




I'm starting to hate that Phanteks LED strip, because nothing seems to be able to diffuse the light, I can still see the individual points of light source. I cut up an aluminium profile, sharpied it and stuck some magnetic tape on it. It's better than nothing, but I'm not happy how that looks, especially in photos.

The rig used to be housed here. Then the heatwaves started.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 5, 2018)

The plastic on the glass panel ruins it.


----------



## EntropyZ (Aug 5, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> The plastic on the glass panel ruins it.


I know, but I just can't do the peel. It's a guilty pleasure. 

Usually my friend would see this and go "why you didn't do this? or that?" there's nobody telling what's good or bad. So I just leave it as it is, since I barely get much feedback nowadays.

We used to get into fiery conversations what's the better product and what-not, but now since he upgraded his computer and it does everything it needs to. He's just given up on keeping on top of the new and exciting.

Oh, I'm rambling again, aren't I?


----------



## PLSG08 (Aug 8, 2018)

My first PC after using a Laptop for nearly 10 yrs. It's not the best but it does the job 


I do plan on getting an SSD and more ram by the end of this year.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Animalpak said:


> I made a mistake my CPU temp raised when ive mounted the radiator like in the last pics.
> 
> Now i put it on the front and temps get a serious drop. Normalized.
> 
> Also added a 90mm Noctua fan in front of the VRM, because they get very hot if not cooled properly.


Top mount that radiator to exhaust and it should be even cooler.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2018)

I had to. It's 2018 and RGB is a thing now 

My 775 Build with a new Rosewill case

It came with a remote so I can flash it or whatever. It's cool


----------



## TheAbyss (Aug 17, 2018)

Recently finished this build, modded Phanteks Primo with custom water cooling Loop.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 19, 2018)

Well guys I am rebuilding my PC, just picked out most of the parts.  Will post pictures when I am done.

Very disappointed with the choices of Z370 boards compared to the Z270 boards.  I had the board in mind I wanted but forgot it was Z270 and MSI decided not to make another this go round.

What I bought

What I wanted
Second Choice

I guess they have decided white boards are not selling well or not as good again.


----------



## khemist (Aug 28, 2018)

Back to a single 360 rad for now.


----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 28, 2018)

@khemist with always the prettiest most awe-inspiring build. So clean.


----------



## khemist (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks!, it does look cleaner with just the one rad in it.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn (Aug 28, 2018)

This is my current system, specs are in my profile. Just saw this thread, and saw just how long its been going on so I figured I would contribute   Pretty cool stuff!

I will be switching this system out pretty soon though, as I have a couple of 2080TI's and an NV Link bridge on the way for Sept 20th... Pretty excited to see what kinds of scaling differences we will see over traditional SLI. I was a SLI user for every generation up until and including Pascal, I ran dual 1080's when they first launched.. But I was so underwhelmed with the dwindling SLI performance year after year, that I finally just went to a single card with the 1080Ti, and then the Titan Xp.


----------



## TheAbyss (Aug 28, 2018)

@khemist , very nice build indeed.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 31, 2018)

It's been four months since my last post on this thread, and a lot has changed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I recently redid the cable management, and it has made a huge difference in how my rig looks.


----------



## F7GOS (Sep 7, 2018)

Bought a new house so I finally have a office inside... rather than in the garage 

Still very much a WIP and needs a new lick of paint since the latte coloured walls feel .. well just plain wrong











Strix Vega 64 has replaced the 1080 in my main rig.






Processor    *Ryzen 7 1700*
Motherboard    *ASRock X370 Killer SLI*
Cooling    *Raijintek Orcus 240 RGB*
Memory    *24 GB Corsair Vengance DDR4*
Video Card(s)    *ASUS Strix ROG Vega 64*
Storage    *1 x M.2, 2x SSD, 2 x HDD*
Display(s)    *LG29UM68 UWHD*
Case    *Corsair 500D*
Audio Device(s)    *Blue Snowball*
Power Supply    *Corsair TX-650M*
Mouse   * XTRFY M1*
Keyboard    *Drevo TyrFing*​
Thats the Ryzen 7 / Vega 64 system I use as my main rig, the HP Z820 is on a desk behind me and an Ivy Bridge budget system and Ryzen 5 test bench are currently under the desk awaiting to be hooked up.

... And dont worry... the plant doesn't live there.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 7, 2018)

Processor: i7-7740x @ 5ghz 1.27v delidded (currently in testing)
Motherboard: X299 Gaming pro carbon
Cooling: Silent loop 280mm
Memory: 32gb Corsair Vengance lpx 
Video Card: Evga gtx 1080 ti ftw3
Storage: Toshiba x300 6tb, Kingston ssd 480gb
Display: ElectriQ 4k 28" TN 1ms
Case: Dark base 700
Headphones: Hyper x cloud revolver S
Power Supply: Seasonic snow silent 750w


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 13, 2018)

Things you do when you start overclocking your CPU. I need to cool down the VRM avoiding meltdown of the motherboard.

Tried to not be ghetto mod style with that 90mm Noctua 1300rpm 4 pin fan .

A great success VRM temps results cool !


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2018)

Animalpak said:


> Things you do when you start overclocking your CPU. I need to cool down the VRM avoiding meltdown of the motherboard.
> Tried to not be ghetto mod style with that 90mm Noctua 1300rpm 4 pin fan .
> A great success VRM temps results cool !


Very creative and clean idea! Well nice.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2018)

That's a darn good idea!!   Simple and effective!!   Nice work!!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is my pc, pardon have to use my camera flash, pictures a bit washed out.  It is a mini itx desktop. Spec in my signature, got to check that it had been awhile since i posted. I am not totally satisfied with my desktop it does not seem so stable so I return it to stock then eventually just a 3.5GHz overclock on my ryzen 1700.  I am not sure it is the windows 10 as it is a "recycle" one from a another pc. The ssd is pretty full, I would need a new ssd clean install. In the mean time just making do with it.  I downsize my desktop from my previous Raijintek Styx micro atx to this Raijintek Metis case.  Thought of staying overseas, that plan fell through. Now I have the most powerful smallest build that I have thus far. It is funny sticking a d15s on an itx board. It barely fit this case. It is touching the gpu almost and also the side of the case. I have to mount the exhaust fan outside to get the cooler to fit, not shown in picture though it worked. A coke can as comparison. Yes my case is wearing a headphone. I put smiley face on the button of the case and Raijintek logo to cheer myself out. Plus that new cute mouse too. Only two external HDD are connected.

I took out my monitor stand. So I can put it on top my old Altec Lansing Speaker, with this new arrangement for better use of space. This Altec speaker is 18 years old already! It was my elder brother's speaker it never died at all! Why I never thought of this arrangement it sounded better.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2018)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Here is my pc, pardon have to use my camera flash, pictures a bit washed out.  It is a mini itx desktop. Spec in my signature, got to check that it had been awhile since i posted. I am not totally satisfied with my desktop it does not seem so stable so I return it to stock then eventually just a 3.5GHz overclock on my ryzen 1700.  I am not sure it is the windows 10 as it is a "recycle" one from a another pc. The ssd is pretty full, I would need a new ssd clean install. In the mean time just making do with it.  I downsize my desktop from my previous Raijintek Styx micro atx to this Raijintek Metis case.  Thought of staying overseas, that plan fell through. Now I have the most powerful smallest build that I have thus far. It is funny sticking a d15s on an itx board. It barely fit this case. It is touching the gpu almost and also the side of the case. I have to mount the exhaust fan outside to get the cooler to fit, not shown in picture though it worked. A coke can as comparison. Yes my case is wearing a headphone. I put smiley face on the button of the case and Raijintek logo to cheer myself out. Plus that new cute mouse too. Only two external HDD are connected.
> 
> I took out my monitor stand. So I can put it on top my old Altec Lansing Speaker, with this new arrangement for better use of space. This Altec speaker is 18 years old already! It was my elder brother's speaker it never died at all! Why I never thought of this arrangement it sounded better.
> 
> View attachment 107668View attachment 107669View attachment 107670View attachment 107671


Compact little system. Nice!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 29, 2018)

Progress with RAM OC on my B450 platform is at a standstill due to issues with Ryzen DRAM calculator v1.3.1 settings that are suggested even on safe mode...

Oh well, at least there is always gaming with current settings !


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 29, 2018)

Its alive at least. After finding out the H100iV2 died.. I ordered the Enermax LiqTech II RGB TR4.  So far, I've had my 1900X up to 4.2Ghz on all 8 cores and it's never topped 60C @ 30% fanspeed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2018)

I was looking at the firs ten pages of this thread earlier, and I just realized how primitive of a species we used to be... and now look at all of our beautiful creations! What will it be like in ten years!  OH SWEET MAMA ~


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I was looking at the firs ten pages of this thread earlier, and I just realized how primitive of a species we used to be... and now look at all of our beautiful creations! What will it be like in ten years!  OH SWEET MAMA ~


We have come a long way, even just in the last five years.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2018)

First custom loop built. Damn this performs much better than the Eisbaer 240!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 4, 2018)

Non existent


----------



## Fayainz (Oct 5, 2018)

Finally upgraded from my i5 Haswell, otherwise known by @PHaS3 as the "Intel Core iSlowly".













The horrible job of cable management before..




And after..



















Now just to add some cleaner desk cable management!

*CPU:* Ryzen 7 2700X
*Motherboard: *ASUS ROG Crosshair VII
*Cooling: *NZXT Kraken X62
*Memory: *16gb G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz CL14
*Video Card: *Evga GTX 1080 Ti ftw3
*Storage: *Samsung 970 Pro 512Gb nvme, OCZ Vector 256Gb
*Display:* Dell UP3216Q 31.5" 4K 60Hz
*Case: *Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX TG
*Headphones:* Hyper X Cloud Alpha
*Keyboard:* Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2
*Mouse:* Logitech G903 Wireless
*Power Supply: *Seasonic Prime 750W Titanium


----------



## TheUnbrained (Oct 14, 2018)

Since i get my new Case and CPU next month, i decided to give a f**k of cable management... so i define this as "abstract art" now.
Btw these stickers came from the previous owner and im too lazy to take them off...

CPU: Xeon E5-1620
Mainboard: Sapphire Pure Black X79N
Cooling: Cool IT Eco 120mm
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1333 CL9
Graphics Card: Asus Cerberus GTX 1070Ti
Storage: Samsung 860EVO 500GB, WD Blue 1TB, Seagate 1TB
Case: Coolermaster CM690II Advanced "Nvidia Edition"
PSU: Coolermaster Silent Pro 700w


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 15, 2018)

Recently rebuilt my system around MITX.


----------



## Hockster (Oct 15, 2018)

Mobo's giving me grief, looks like it's panning on dying. So out with the old and in with the new. Jumped back to team Green after a long hiatus. Last AMD build I did was still socket A.


----------



## Fayainz (Oct 15, 2018)

TheUnbrained said:


> Since i get my new Case and CPU next month, i decided to give a f**k of cable management... so i define this as "abstract art" now.
> Btw these stickers came from the previous owner and im too lazy to take them off...
> 
> CPU: Xeon E5-1620
> ...


I have the same case I use as a Server / HTPC now. Didn't know if anyone would still have this nVidia edition lying around 



Hockster said:


> Mobo's giving me grief, looks like it's panning on dying. So out with the old and in with the new. Jumped back to team Green after a long hiatus. Last AMD build I did was still socket A.


Welcome to team Red, again! I'm just assuming you went with the CL14 Vengeance sticks?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2018)

Not mine, but a couple of builds I thought were really nice


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstance I didn't have the funds like I was hoping for a new build, but the old folks and wife chipped in for $100 to Micro Center. I like how the case for my HTPC/Plex computer keeps things a lot cooler so I found myself picking up the same tower for my rig.

About 4 years ago I spent a good chunk of time sanding and painting a case. I had it for 1 main reason, I had always been using SLI builds and I liked the extra space for cooling in full towers. I found a Fractal Design Arc XL calling my name. I liked it, but black and white is boring. Hours of sanding and painting resulted in this guy (as you can see, she's a bit dusty, I hadn't wiped down the outside for a while....plus is doesn't help the kids have to constantly touch it.....)







I spent a good hour pulling parts out of this tower, cleaning them off good and completely cleaning the tower (inside and outside). Then I finally unboxed my new case.




A lot smaller, but it's large enough to house my 13" 980Ti AMP! Omega. Here are a couple of shots of the inside pre-installation.
*(Top down shot)*




*(Side shot - you can see all the parts in the background that are going inside)*




The MB tray comes out to allow easy access to the PSU and hard drive cage. I had to install the HDDs (1 SSD and 2 HDDs) along with the Blu-Ray drive first, then run all power cables and SATA cables for them. I had to then add a power cable for the GPU and an extra one for H100i (don't forget the obvious 24pin and 8pin for the CPU & MB). Once those were all in place and all cables pulled out in the direction they needed to I moved to the trickiest part of the build.

With the Corsair H100i on the front with two fans, I had to wiggle/jiggle and use just a little force to maneuver it into position after I installed the MB and GPU. I couldn't get the GPU installed with the radiator screwed into place. It took a few minutes to get everything into place and then screwed in. I also added a 200mm fan to the top of the case. The case consists of 3 fans being in use. 2 - 120mm fans on the radiator and the 1 - 200mm fan on top. The system runs whisper quiet. My CPU runs a few degrees cooler with the current OC. It was flirting with just about 90C under stress testing. Right now it tops out around 85C.  As for the GPU, she usually ran around 65C during most gaming sessions, now she doesn't break 50C (at least this is the highest I've seen the temps reach for now).

Here are two pics to show the interior and one gives a closer look at how the GPU is resting against the radiator.








I just thought I'd share my new case here. So far, things run great. My system specs will list what's in this build, if you're curious at all.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 22, 2018)

...craigslist  surfing and I found this:



...antec fusion 430....I think...media pc case.  Took a couple of days to find software that makes the digital display work.  It gives temps,  components  and news headlines.  Came with blue ray drive cable card and an old AM2 athelon system......for $20!!!! Small pleasures of life.  Gonna upgrade it  to a skylake sytem with an i3 6l00 I got for $14 from good will's computer shop.


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 22, 2018)

Will be using this case for my personal rig (silverStone ft02) with x99 to replace the meshify c case... tbh I really don't know what cpu sitting on that x58 motherboard.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 22, 2018)

Is that one of the old MAC G5 cases?


----------



## HUSKIE (Oct 22, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Is that one of the old MAC G5 cases?



Read the description. Lol


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 22, 2018)

HUSKIE said:


> Read the description. Lol



Funny, I did not see that first two times looking.  Regardless, i love these unique motherboard placement cases.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 29, 2018)

Got quite lucky to get this that early 













The voltage likes to wander off a bit on this board, we'll see if the updated bios fixes it.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 30, 2018)

Finally got the GPU waterblock. If you wonder where's the pump/reservoir, it's behind the motherboard tray. Corsair 740 Air has that dual-chamber design.







edit: and it kicks fine with the original backplate!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 1, 2018)

It's cold outside.. Time to open the window and point the intake some where else 





got an average temp of 27c on my 1070 and 37c on my ryzen 2600 while turning out 160+fps in TF2


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 1, 2018)

When you don't have the PSU installation plate for your Define XL and you need to install a PSU:


----------



## Jetster (Nov 2, 2018)

Just finished a bi annual cleaning


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 9, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> When you don't have the PSU installation plate for your Define XL and you need to install a PSU:




You dont know about Ghetto mods thread ? You better post this awesome solution there mate !


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2018)

Animalpak said:


> You dont know about Ghetto mods thread ? You better post this awesome solution there mate !


Posted that also there, remembered that after posting here.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...craigslist  surfing and I found this:
> View attachment 109159
> ...antec fusion 430....I think...media pc case.  Took a couple of days to find software that makes the digital display work.  It gives temps,  components  and news headlines.  Came with blue ray drive cable card and an old AM2 athelon system......for $20!!!! Small pleasures of life.  Gonna upgrade it  to a skylake sytem with an i3 6l00 I got for $14 from good will's computer shop.


oooh nice find, sometimes i just surfing to find out something good in here
like rolling the dice


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2018)

Rebuild of a PC for a friend's business.... *BIG* upgrade from the PC I built for him 5-6 yrs ago 





New/reused hardware:
- Silverstone PS-07 case (reused)*
*got _most_ of the dust out of it 
- MSI B450 mb/Ryzen 2200G/8GB DDR4
- 95w stock cooler (the copper core one)
- Sapphire R9 380X
- Seasonic 520w psu
- 1TB Seagate SSHD

Old hardware (reused for home PC)
- Rexgear case (new)
- GB 880G mb/PII X2 555, 8GB DDR3
- Xigmatek 120mm tower cooler
- Radeon 5670
- Corsair 430w psu
- WD 500GB HDD


----------



## hat (Nov 14, 2018)

Does this qualify for this thread?






What's going on here is I'm taking the 24 pin off a "donor" crappy power supply to replace my Corsair CX600w's infamous "burned up" 24 pin connector. Note the two cut +12v leads. That's what the hacked up 6 pin connector there is for. I'm splicing those wires together again, hopefully one last time, before I put them in the new connector. That unit seems to use thin gauge wires for that 24 pin connector indeed... I think my very budget evga 500w uses thicker gauge wires... though they seem about the same as the crappy donor PSU.

Those are bent staples sticking out the end of that 6 pin connector. The hammer is there to hammer them all the way down in the connector, so I can pull the wire out. In lieu of having the proper tool for the job, this works.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 14, 2018)

hat said:


> Those are bent staples sticking out the end of that 6 pin connector. The hammer is there to hammer them all the way down in the connector, so I can pull the wire out. In lieu of having the proper tool for the job, this works.



I'd have to say that one of the worst experiences I've had with working on a computer is re-sleeving PSU cables. I had a proper tool.....damn POS it was. Worked maybe half the time before it ended up breaking. I resorted to pretty much the same method - a couple of heavy duty staples and a bit of hammering them down tended to work better, in my opinion.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Here's some of my PC's 









I've finally managed to find some more 1U rails so I'll be using those on Saturday to try and get them all setup and sorted out   I've got some cable tidy trays as well so I'm hoping to install those too.. 

I do however need to get my X99 rig in a case..  I have the Thermaltake X9 sat doing nothing, so it would be nice to make the most of that   Would have liked to paint/spray the case white just to make it a little different...





Think it might be time to get it a little more sorted....


----------



## hat (Nov 15, 2018)

What a mess. The 24 pin connector from the "donor" power supply came out "easily" enough, but not the one on the Corsair unit... I wound up just cutting all the wires off. Now I have to decide between hacking the wires on the other power supply, and splicing literally every wire, or getting some pins and finding a crimping tool somewhere and wind up paying the same for that as I would a new power supply...


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2018)

Sometimes you need a hammer


----------



## hat (Nov 15, 2018)

Hammer fixes everything! Just like duct tape.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2018)

hat said:


> Hammer fixes everything! Just like duct tape.


You forgot WD40.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 15, 2018)

hat said:


> What a mess. The 24 pin connector from the "donor" power supply came out "easily" enough, but not the one on the Corsair unit... I wound up just cutting all the wires off. Now I have to decide between hacking the wires on the other power supply, and splicing literally every wire, or getting some pins and finding a crimping tool somewhere and wind up paying the same for that as I would a new power supply...



You should PM @Meatloaf and see if he can give you a good deal on a new PSU.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Add RGB Fan to My Rigs.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2018)

My X99 motherboard MAY be busted... so let's combine HTPC and gaming PC's parts!






Yeah, it's an AM2+ motherboard with 955 BE, 4GB DDR2 and GTX 980... what overkill?


----------



## khemist (Nov 16, 2018)

Ordered a Louqe Ghost S1 MKII mITX case with two tophats (extenders to add fans/radiators etc), wont be here until January, ill be sure to post some pics.

It will be my first mITX case and i can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Just upgrade my VGA


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 18, 2018)

p1ngwe1 said:


> Just upgrade my VGA View attachment 110833


can you put it on one post


----------



## erixx (Nov 20, 2018)

Finally mini-monitors are getting cheaper (under 100 euro) and so I got myself a 7" HDMI screen for Aida64 monitoring, slide shows, twitter... 
This one has mini HDMI and mini USB connections and is made of aluminium, is flat, and well build and a 1024x768 screen. Happy

.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 20, 2018)

I am going to upload mine when I get home today


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 21, 2018)

Finally got my RGB setup complete and syncing with my peripherals!


----------



## Hockster (Nov 30, 2018)

So this happened.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 30, 2018)

DirtbagDave said:


> Finally got my RGB setup complete and syncing with my peripherals!
> 
> View attachment 111028View attachment 111029



Very nice but your beer is almost empty...  I just dont know how long that all will last in such a dire state.


----------



## DirtbagDave (Nov 30, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> Very nice but your beer is almost empty...  I just dont know how long that all will last in such a dire state.


Trust me brother, an infinite supply of Corona's live at the bottom of my fridge, she was replenished shortly after said photo.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2018)

@Jetster Is that chrome front fascia a custom job? Looks great.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 2, 2018)

tabascosauz said:


> @Jetster Is that chrome front fascia a custom job? Looks great.



I sanded the anodizing off. Then started with 300 grit all the way to 2000. Then polished it with Mothers Mag polish. It took about 6 hours


----------



## joesoap4465 (Dec 5, 2018)

hi guys, i stumbled across this thread while looking for something else and thought id join in. this is my custom Ryzen rig. it has a 2700x with EKWB custom loop, ASUS X470 Prime mobo, 16GB G. skill trident Z RGB ram, white sleeved cables and twin RX580 graphics cards, powered by a corsair CXM 750W PSU all housed in the cooler master H500p mesh. my future plans include new graphics card, larger res,  and maybe hard-line the custom loop.
i am also using a Corsair k55 RGB keyboard and a Corsair SABRE RGB mouse with a MSI MAG27CQ 27-Inch 144 Hz 1440p monitor.
also the 2 fans at the front are RGB too but i was waiting on a 1-3 adaptor cable when this photo was taken.
This is my best system out of 4 currently running in my office/LAN room. in which i also have 2 FX8350 systems and a steam-cache system, hence the peak dl speed on my steam (yes it goes higher) lol.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all, 
I've been a long time lurker but now I'll show the few rigs I have. 
My main pc: Merc




for specs see here.

My VR&HTPC: Nemesis





Specs
And lastly my DIY bench, cause I don't want to part with old hardware.




Specs

Still in the works are a tiny AMD build in an IN Win Chopin and a LAN rig, also AMD, in a Fractal Design Node 202.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 8, 2018)

Most recent setup:


----------



## jaw shwaa (Dec 9, 2018)

Not my main PC , but some of my gear.I'm thinking this is the wrong way to delid an amd CPU XD.
Maybe when I'm done sifting through everything I'll have enough parts for a rat rod themed pc lol


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 11, 2018)

done some very light cleaning, just the case window actually, was tired after washing windows


----------



## StanicEnemy (Dec 11, 2018)

Guys anyone can help me out to figure out something about mixed color? I want to see how all red led fans and left-bottom led strips white and right-up led strips red will look like.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 12, 2018)

Best I could get with my setup:


----------



## StanicEnemy (Dec 12, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Best I could get with my setup:


Thank you man,this is my pc case, i want to light up red white led strip mix and i really wonder if i should do that.By the way there is no led strip inside my pc case.Yes my camera is horrible.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 12, 2018)

The beauty of RGB is being able to choose exactly what colors you want.


----------



## StanicEnemy (Dec 12, 2018)

Hockster said:


> The beauty of RGB is being able to choose exactly what colors you want.


True but unfortunately corsair or hue+ led strips cost me like 400$ here, thats why i want to order some cheap red and white led strip from aliexpress for 20$.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 16, 2018)

Built a new rig


----------



## khemist (Dec 16, 2018)

Very old school with the kink coils.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 16, 2018)

khemist said:


> Very old school with the kink coils.


Yeah, i know they're unnecessary, i like the way they look, all for the aesthetics


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 17, 2018)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> Built a new rigView attachment 112724



.....nice!!!  My next build will be a Thread ripper.  No hands on experience with that plat form but will your memory be ok running in that configuration when you fire it up?


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 17, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....nice!!!  My next build will be a Thread ripper.  No hands on experience with that plat form but will your memory be ok running in that configuration when you fire it up?


It's what the book told me to do, I've had it up and running for about a week now with no problems, just got around to post the picture today


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 17, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> but will your memory be ok running in that configuration when you fire it up?


Missing out on Quad Channel but otherwise shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 18, 2018)

So, I decided I could fit RX480 into my CM Elite 631, thinking only the length matters...It was a tight fit, but lengthwise it's all good..yeah, that didn't sound right  The width though not so much...I can't finish this post now...my juvenile humor is calling  Anyhow, I can't close the side panel now, but we will see. May be a side project for a plexi window with a cutout?
This case wasn't meant for cable management..don't judge me.ヽ(ಠ_ಠ)ノAnd that led light isn't supposed to emit pinkish, but after a year/two of use - DeepCool RGB 100 White- the diods burned through the clear rubber on top of them and now when I twist it, it changes colour.


----------



## Vario (Dec 18, 2018)

Must be a very narrow case, wow.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2018)

Finally finished my new Ryzen Build. So this is my PC ATM


----------



## Lorec (Dec 20, 2018)

*My PC atm. Had to macgyver the 5.25 bay so I can have front triple fan in old cm690 III case. 





*


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 20, 2018)

Before and after on my Ryzen 2600X/Crosshair Hero VII build.
Testing on the bench


Stripped down


Finished


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 21, 2018)

Pulled the case out of it's corner for some dust cleaning today. My pc is look'in a bit dated... might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 21, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Before and after on my Ryzen 2600X/Crosshair Hero VII build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah the Storm Trooper, that brings back fond memories. I modded it so a 360 rad would fit in the front, a 240 rad in push pull in the top, and added wheels. Eventually I bought a slightly larger case.

Nicely build.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> Ah the Storm Trooper, that brings back fond memories. I modded it so a 360 rad would fit in the front, a 240 rad in push pull in the top, and added wheels. Eventually I bought a slightly larger case.
> 
> Nicely build.


I'm curious now.
The Storm Trooper is pretty humongous already, so what did you opt for as slightly larger case @SN2716057 ?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 21, 2018)

t77snapshot said:


> Pulled the case out of it's corner for some dust cleaning today. My pc is look'in a bit dated... might be time for an upgrade.



I used to have this case...

Man if they thermal tested this thing now... it would blow everything else out of the water.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 21, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm curious now.
> The Storm Trooper is pretty humongous already, so what did you opt for as slightly larger case @SN2716057 ?


The CaseLabs M8 (rip), which I later sold to a buddy. And bought the CL Mercury S8.


http://imgur.com/TAwbhZt


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 21, 2018)

heres a few of rigs


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 21, 2018)

SN2716057 said:


> The CaseLabs M8 (rip), which I later sold to a buddy. And bought the CL Mercury S8.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TAwbhZt



that thing looks yuge.


----------



## Robotics (Dec 22, 2018)

you are a mooner.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 22, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> I used to have this case...
> 
> Man if they thermal tested this thing now... it would blow everything else out of the water.



Yeah! +1 for air flow, -1 for acoustics lol.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 22, 2018)

xtreemchaos said:


> heres a few of rigs
> View attachment 113039
> View attachment 113038
> View attachment 113037


pretty sick battle station you got there. looks cozy AF.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks Arrakis9, that's very kind of you to say so,one for work one for play and one for test. merry Christmas. charl.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 23, 2018)

my setup prior to this one.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 23, 2018)

My work PC in the workshop, where the ambient temp is around 29C at the moment, so I need to keep the side off when gaming.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 23, 2018)

that coolermaster cooler looks like chocolatte. Love it!


----------



## khemist (Dec 23, 2018)

Just installed today, Maximus XI hero and 9700k.


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2018)

Awesome as always @khemist


----------



## khemist (Dec 23, 2018)

Cheers!.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 23, 2018)

in Croatia, you'd be called ke magla or ke mutljavina


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 27, 2018)

my new soviet union-shabby decorated room 

It was quite relaxing to paint the walls again, but unfortunately the handle on the paint stick broke while the job was only half finished.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## CandymanGR (Dec 28, 2018)

I prefer it old-school style.

P.S. You can freely laugh.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> P.S. You can freely laugh.



Not reason for that


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2018)

CandymanGR said:


> I prefer it old-school style.
> 
> P.S. You can freely laugh.
> 
> View attachment 113532View attachment 113533


as long as it's clean and neat


----------



## khemist (Dec 30, 2018)

Switched to the Gigabyte aorus master.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 30, 2018)

I need you to come take photos of mine. Cuz I suck at it.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, if he comes, I'm sure it will be because of his kind heart, not because of you sucking...


----------



## Vario (Jan 1, 2019)

Underneath this newly installed mono plus is my 1060.  Now the load temperature stays under 50*C, sometimes even lower.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2019)

Vario said:


> Underneath this newly installed mono plus is my 1060.  Now the load temperature stays under 50*C, sometimes even lower.


Nice for small case with big cooler


----------



## Vario (Jan 2, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Nice for small case with big cooler


Yes everything runs cool.  While in game the videocard usually is 48 C , processor at 55 C, and ram around 35 C.  Rest of time everything idles around 27C.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 2, 2019)

Just my all day setup. Specs under my avatar.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2019)

Tiny ITX X370 and 1800X meets huge Fractal Define XL (rev 2) 





My latest crunching combo- case and psu were available so why not


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2019)

What's the GPU in that rig @Norton ?   What does that push your thread count up to now?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 9, 2019)

Just got this in the mail today, will upload more pics after I install it tomorrow


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2019)

niiice.


----------



## Hockster (Jan 9, 2019)

I wish I had gotten that one instead, mine came with BF:V and it's boring as shit.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 9, 2019)

This one came with Battlefield V, Anthem, and COD 4


----------



## Hockster (Jan 9, 2019)

I bought early, but my same card is now $100 more, I guess to pay for the extra games lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 9, 2019)

Here are more pics of the unboxing and installation of this new card:






























I took the two 1080s out from my PC and replaced them with this 2080 Ti, I hope you guys like the pictures!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 9, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Here are more pics of the unboxing and installation of this new card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....curious as to what your experience will be in relation to the difference in performance between the different set ups.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 9, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ....curious as to what your experience will be in relation to the difference in performance between the different set ups.



I'm curious too, haven't had a chance to test it though, upgrading to the Ti should give me around the same performance in 4K as the two 1080s in games that support SLI, and much better performance in games that don't.

It also gave me an excuse to replace my 980s that died because and old H100 water cooler pump failed and sprayed coolant inside my wife's PC, Corsair didn't wanna cover any of the damage even though it was their pump that was defective 

Since it was her computer, that gave me the perfect excuse to replace the broken parts and justify the new card 

Edit: These are the pics from that incident:


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm curious too, haven't had a chance to test it though, upgrading to the Ti should give me around the same performance in 4K as the two 1080s in games that support SLI, and much better performance in games that don't.
> 
> It also gave me an excuse to replace my 980s that died because and old H100 water cooler pump failed and sprayed coolant inside my wife's PC, Corsair didn't wanna cover any of the damage even though it was their pump that was defective
> 
> ...


I like your thinking. I'd have done the same and crossed my fingers.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 9, 2019)

When life gives you lemons, get a bottle of tequila and make some margaritas 


Splinterdog said:


> I like your thinking. I'd have done the same and crossed my fingers.


----------



## craigo (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 10, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Edit: These are the pics from that incident:



....such carnage.....I would shadow box the 980's and hang them on the wall


----------



## Hockster (Jan 10, 2019)

My 2080Ti is slightly faster than the 2 1080's it replaced, for anything that supported SLI. For anything that doesn't the 2080Ti, obviously, is a massive improvement.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 10, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ....such carnage.....I would shadow box the 980's and hang them on the wall



They rest in peace in a special place in my office.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 10, 2019)

15th Warlock said:


> Here are more pics of the unboxing and installation of this new card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got a link to that wallpaper? i'd like to add it to my eva collection.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> got a link to that wallpaper? i'd like to add it to my eva collection.



neon genesis evangelion


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 10, 2019)

after killing my 580 just before crimbo i picked 2 580s for £260 s/h with 18month still left on the w/ty , "shame i carnt use both with the rift".


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 10, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> after killing my 580 just before crimbo i picked 2 580s for £260 s/h with 18month still left on the w/ty , "shame i carnt use both with the rift".
> View attachment 114302


That's a good deal there, mate.
How did you kill your 580 by the way?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 10, 2019)

thanks splinterdog,  it started crashing on and off for about a week and then lost all vid and wouldnt boot , my mates had a look at it and theres caps popped so its a power overload, i had a shunt mod for about 6 months so i could hit 1500 on the clocks and i blame myself, it was the 4gb one and the new cards are 8gb so im happy with the deal i got off a buddy whos just brought a rtx2080 so let me have them at a nice price. charl.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jan 12, 2019)

The PC is not very fresh, closing on 3 years (motherboard, CPU, RAM, Corsair AIO), and 2.5 years for GPU, but it's still quite a powerhouse today allowing me to do both my work ( 2nd pic ) as well and relax and do gaming. PSU is almost 6 years old, but still works just fine, all stable. No reason to change it. FD Case is new, just got it a few months ago.
The star of the show is that center display... damn it was expensive. Still one of the best today!

Check link under nickname for exact specs.

... Yeah, and RGB (except the memory, it didn't exist yet when I bought it).

p.s. - The GPU sags... I KNOW, bloody thing is so heavy !


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2019)

Sam thinks its the Power Supply


----------



## F7GOS (Jan 16, 2019)

The thermal throttling "actual work" horse.... if you thought reference r9 290xs were loud....

Worse than that i've been prohibited from taking it apart to clean and repaste ... but would they know.... hmmm


----------



## Wavetrex (Jan 17, 2019)

A small addition to the previous post


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 19, 2019)

Ya'll get the exclusive first look at my revamped main rig.. lol.  Mainly because TPU has a simple photo hosting ability...  (Thanks W1zz) lol

Please note- This is a mid-tower. Not a humongo tower with lots of room. I couldn't mount the pump at the front of the case. I MAY relocate it at another date below the PSU shroud so you just see the reservoir but that'll have to wait till I see how well it performs. 

Which so far.. I like it. Leaps ahead of my Enermax LiqTech II TR4. (albeit I am running a VERY THICK 240 Rad now.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 19, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Ya'll get the exclusive first look at my revamped main rig.. lol.  Mainly because TPU has a simple photo hosting ability...  (Thanks W1zz) lol
> 
> Please note- This is a mid-tower. Not a humongo tower with lots of room. I couldn't mount the pump at the front of the case. I MAY relocate it at another date below the PSU shroud so you just see the reservoir but that'll have to wait till I see how well it performs.
> 
> Which so far.. I like it. Leaps ahead of my Enermax LiqTech II TR4. (albeit I am running a VERY THICK 240 Rad now.



you forgot to pull the plastic off your EK badge on the cpu block


----------



## freeagent (Jan 19, 2019)

This is my old girl, she's a little dusty, but she's hangin in there.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 20, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> you forgot to pull the plastic off your EK badge on the cpu block



Im gonna do a mod to add a fill port to the top of the loop. Adding a T-block straight off the monoblock and running a line to the top of the rig..  (so, to fill it.. now all I gotta do it run a line through the top of the PC instead of flipping it backwards and running a line from the drain port. )


----------



## Shadowlessone (Jan 20, 2019)

Just looking to show off this fiddly build of mine. I went mostly for aesthetics but it does what i need it to


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 20, 2019)

*Shadowlessone*
love that build mate, well done. charl


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 20, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> When you put so many corners together it becomes a circle.


Feels more like a tesseract tho :/

I´ve moved my TR4 build back, far under the desk where I can no longer see it and instead gave my one true love the VIP spot:






I have to install yet another additional fan today, to push the OC on the CPU a bit further without roasting the chipset, perfect chance for some updated pictures. Will post them later.

EDIT: New pics



 



This was initially a fun side project, me building the PC I dreamt of as a teenager, but soon got far more serious for me. I´m now at a point where this might become my daily system. I don´t play modern titles on a regular basis anymore and just turning this thing on gets me more excited than any other PC before.
So this one is 'My PC ATM'


----------



## XXL_AI (Jan 20, 2019)

My Workstation ATM, Nvidia Jetson Xavier & Titan X Pascal, trying to make a driver for it.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 21, 2019)

My other two.. All the former glory!







I have to order a mounting kit for my Ultra120 Extreme.. missing a couple of important parts..


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 21, 2019)

Just a Compaq D51S also known as D510 from someones trash. I rebuilt it with all parts from electronic recycling center and also from people trash. Installed Win7 home premium and couple of older games. P4 2.8 512k , 2 x 1gig ddr400 , Seagate Maxtor 80gigs , LG dvd/rw , EVGA FX5200 128megs PCI  and finally added an exhaust fan on the free pci slot.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 21, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Just a Compaq D51S also known as D510 from someones trash. I rebuilt it with all parts from electronic recycling center and also from people trash. Installed Win7 home premium and couple of older games. P4 2.8 512k , 2 x 1gig ddr400 , Seagate Maxtor 80gigs , LG dvd/rw , EVGA FX5200 128megs PCI  and finally added an exhaust fan on the free pci slot.


Nice find and nice build


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 22, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Nice find and nice build



Thank you. Gonna be a night of Call of duty 1 now.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 28, 2019)

......there is no cure for this "hobby" 






NZXT 200I......for $20....boom.... shoulda post this in recent purchase so copy and paste.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Not uploaded in here in awhile, I have just replaced my trusty XFX pro 650w for a Seasonic Focus Gold 850w today and did some cable management.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 3, 2019)

Update for my PC atm


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 5, 2019)

Not the main PC, but a tidy little Athlon Budget build I made up for a case review.

Actually really like the case - especially for lower powered rigs.

SPECS: 
MB: MSI B350M Bazooka
CPU: AMD Athlon 240GE
RAM: 8GB DDR4 2666
SSD: 120GB Drevo
CASE: GameMax Solar
PSU: GameMax RGB 550W Modular
GPU: XFX RX 480 8GB


----------



## Lorec (Feb 5, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> GPU: XFX RX 480 8GB


Is it me or is something missing on this picture... loving the case though~!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 5, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......there is no cure for this "hobby"
> 
> View attachment 115265
> 
> NZXT 200I......for $20....boom.... shoulda post this in recent purchase so copy and paste.


There's a cure
If you run out of space to store it all then you will stop


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 5, 2019)

Lorec said:


> it me or is something missing on this picture... loving the case though~!


It's one of them new fangled invisible GPU's 

Yeah, that image was from the case video, RX 480 is now in there for another wee project that i've got going on


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> There's a cure
> If you run out of space to store it all then you will stop



Not just that, if you loose your Job and don't have money even to eat surely you will stop


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 5, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> There's a cure
> If you run out of space to store it all then you will stop


.....nah I emptied one of my closests I was wasting (filled with clothes).  And I'm blessed with a massive garage.  Money wise I sell the stuff I had my fun with plus I'm actually patient so I'll save up for what I want.....equal a viscous cycle.  The only viable treatment I have is wifey.  But as long as the lights are  on,  food is in the fridge and the cars are outside.... she don't complain.  I'll get that  "look" every once and awhile though. Low overhead and a clear head....most of the time......are valuable tools.


----------



## francisw19 (Feb 6, 2019)

So I just picked up the Chromax kit for my D15 a few weeks back.  Just straight black...nice and simple.  It makes the overall price of the total cooler a good bit more expensive but I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 8, 2019)

Nearly done, but it's done. Needing add some ddr4 ram currently 4gb,better GPU currently gt 730 GPu

Ryzen 5 1600 PC. Case is view 71. Had to modified the xspc photon 270 glass reservoir to married the d5 pump with ek-xtop Revo d5 plexi pump top.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just completed a big system upgrade. New CPU, RAM, mobo, and SSD.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2019)

Some rerouting with the loop, this case just sucks managing the hoses, and there's no good spot for pump-reservoir.







edit: If someone wonders why the hell I have my graphics card on the 2.0 x4 slot, it's because the compatibility issues with GTX 780 & Ryzen 2000, there's no option on bios to change the PCIe gen mode. Also I need to change the other top fan (it's not connected) since it's noisy.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 15, 2019)

Water cooled Ryzen 5(REBUILD) on view 71 case. Clocked to 4ghz


----------



## Vlada011 (Feb 15, 2019)

I must find better video cam to show you my personal RIG at the moment from signature.
It's really cool. I need 100-200 euro to finish completely.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 15, 2019)

I brought my pc along for the holiday in a hotel room and here is my set up now. I brought that 11.6 inch full hd 1080p screen portable monitor last month. I am pretty surprised how good it is and how sharp it given its very small size about the same size as my logitech nano wireless keyboard there.

My d15s noctua sadly is gone not in use anymore in this case, I accidentally make the heatsink worse rinsing in vinegar to remove the build up white oxides, I strip of the nickel plating too in the process. So back to a Ryen Wraith spire stock cooler.  I upgraded to a wire grill for my metis case for more airflow. I would downside further when my next case in about a week time, that is surprised for you guys.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2019)

that seems like an odd way to travel. but hey if it works for you then great.  i have a gaming gtx 1070 laptop, but that was too bulky for my tastes, so I ended up getting a cheap 8th gen intel laptop and just playing indie games during my travels, turned out to be a great decision cause indie games are re-igniting my love for gaming


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 15, 2019)

I used to think small form factor cases with powerful desktop-grade components are the way...

But then 2018 gaming laptops changed my mind. I have one now.
- 6 core with up to 4.1 Ghz turbo, Dual-channel DDR4- 2667 (and faster exists, up to 3200)
- GTX 1060 full throttle (overclockable) with complete 6 GB of fast GDDR5
- M.2 SSD + Extra 2.5" drive (or SSD)
- 144Hz screen, IPS

This is my laptop...
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6184958
I would say it's a freekin' amazing score and performance for ANY computer, let alone for a laptop.

I think 2018 is finally the year when laptops are no longer visibly slower than similarly desktops (including monitor).
And of course there are models much faster than mine, with GTX 1070 or even 1080 !!!, and very recently with 2000 series (but of course, more expensive)

@MIRTAZAPINE 's solution as a travel computer is very outdated and inconvenient.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> I used to think small form factor cases with powerful desktop-grade components are the way...
> 
> But then 2018 gaming laptops changed my mind. I have one now.
> - 6 core with up to 4.1 Ghz turbo, Dual-channel DDR4- 2667 (and faster exists, up to 3200)
> ...




I have a 1070 laptop as I said, but it overheats. I have to run it at 2.9ghz for it stay at 75 celsius, otherwise it will jump to 3.9ghz and 95 celsius. lol --- i do think the 6 core laptops are designed better though, if I had just waited one more year I would have been sitting good, oh well :/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2019)

Ive hacked my old CM Haf 932 up to rekoved the old optical drive bays and i created a drop moun for the 240mm rad in the front. Also painted black for asthetics and put the stock wraith fan in for exhaust near the lower rad.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 22, 2019)

I am not a fanboi !
I like everyone equally 





New build in an old dusty case:
- Ryzen5 2400G
- Asus Prime B450 microATX
- 16GB DDR4-3000 CL16
- WD Blue 500 GB M.2 SATA drive
- cheapo Corsair VS450 (not using ANY of the extra cables, just ATX 24+8)






This one is for a friend, not myself, but I can say I'm pretty impressed by that Vega 11 iGPU.
Integrated graphics has come far, very far !

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18429305
https://www.3dmark.com/sd/5463881
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/6324594


----------



## Hamed DC (Feb 22, 2019)

Make a new bracket for Thermaltake core X71 (old project)

Just wait for my new modding(Corsair  , 900D).



HUSKIE said:


> Water cooled Ryzen 5(REBUILD) on view 71 case. Clocked to 4ghz
> 
> View attachment 116454View attachment 116455


Nice rig.
Temp????


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 22, 2019)

Mini ITX in full atx case xD and i am finally really happy with my pc ^-^



Spoiler


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2019)

That is an excellent quantity of pusheens.  is that a Vega die laying there?



Spoiler


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Feb 23, 2019)

Here's my current rig. It was the first time I installed hard line... I'm pretty pleased with the result. I need to fix some of the tubes as they aren't perfectly straight, but that's my OCD kicking in.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Here's my current rig. It was the first time I installed hard line... I'm pretty pleased with the result. I need to fix some of the tubes as they aren't perfectly straight, but that's my OCD kicking in.


how hard was it ?  Im way too impatient for hardline I think.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought a total of twelve 30" tubes thinking that I would mess it up a bunch...

Not even slightly. I used five, and one was purely for experimentation purposes. 

I did 3D print a jig to make it easier to get the 90s, but in the end, I found it easier to eyeball it or use the table edges. It was an interesting afternoon, I'll tell you that. I would hazard a guess that it took me three hours to get it to the point where I was happy.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2019)

Finally moved on from my 4770k+B85M which I had for 5 years. And does it feel good 

Accidentally got a ROG theme thanks to mobo and case color scheme.

<----- New Specs


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2019)

random said:


> Finally moved on from my 4770k+B85M which I had for 5 years. And does it feel good
> 
> Accidentally got a ROG theme thanks to mobo and case color scheme.
> 
> ...


solid rig!  That video card is such a beast.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Feb 26, 2019)

Uh... where are your intakes? Looks like you’re sucking air through the top vents and that’s about it. That airflow isn’t going to be great.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 26, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Uh... where are your intakes? Looks like you’re sucking air through the top vents and that’s about it. That airflow isn’t going to be great.



...good old In Winn 805....thats the tax you pay for the aesthetics


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...good old In Winn 805....thats the tax you pay for the aesthetics
> View attachment 117504



Thing is, your fans are pushing front to back. In the chassis he is on about, every fan in the case is fighting the others.
Front fans are pushing out.
Rear fan is pushing out.
PSU is drawing from the chassis, right under the GPU, and pushing out.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2019)

I was actually up all night because I saw temps at 93C while playing Metro.

I did a bit of research and made a 10mm gap for the front glass using longer screws and a stopper.

I also transplanted fans from my old PC for push pull intake.. needless to say its worked out well now AND I get the honeycomb effect 


10 minutes of prime95 showing good results below wheres before it would hit high 80's to 90s in the first minute lol.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 26, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Thing is, your fans are pushing front to back. In the chassis he is on about, every fan in the case is fighting the others.
> Front fans are pushing out.
> Rear fan is pushing out.
> PSU is drawing from the chassis, right under the GPU, and pushing out.



....oooh totally missed that....I see what maddutchdude was saying. The 805 is air restrictive  to start with so yeah the original configuration wasn't helping.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 27, 2019)

So decided not to sell my current rig. So had a small tube re-routing and added 120mm rad and placed the oc panel inside the case instead standing out of the case and did cable management too. Also added 80mm fan on top of the vram to stay cool 

Thermalke view 71 tg RGB case


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2019)

Waiting the new Intel KF processor for step up to Z390.

For now :
-cleaned the dust
-changed the archive drive from HDD to SSD
-removed secondary intake 140mm fan ( too much dust sucked in and overall noise )
-pushed the good old 4790k from 4.7 ghz to 4.8 with 1.28v for 2-3 fps more.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 27, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Waiting the new Intel KF processor for step up to Z390.
> 
> For now :
> -cleaned the dust
> ...


Dat sag doe.


----------



## Lorec (Feb 27, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Dat sag doe.


an almost triple slot card on a mini itx motherboard?  kinda scary.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 27, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Dat sag doe.





Lorec said:


> an almost triple slot card on a mini itx motherboard?  kinda scary.



I had a mini itx case before, i already wanted to switch to micro atx a long time ago but z170 and z270 had not convinced me.





So I find myself with a rare micro atx case without the correct motherboard.
However, I will soon pass to Maximus XI Gene. Im tired of the mini-itx format after 5 years.


----------



## Spektre (Feb 27, 2019)

Fun story. I got a new case, a white NZXT. Then the ASM1480 chip decided to explode. My ASUS z270e now goes for about $400 now, because reasons. The little green motherboard is an H270 OEM HP board from a store bought computer. Thankfully I have my GPU riser because the geniuses at HP thought it'd be cool to put the motherboard power inline with the PCI-e slot  The wonderful people at Intel decided that I can't use my 7600K in a z390 board. I have an AsRock Taichi that's taking forever to ship from Newegg on the way now.

Also this stupid tiny mobo has one fan header and it seems to hate my Corsair MLs and fan splitter, yay


----------



## purecain (Feb 27, 2019)

my AMD rig going strong...


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2019)

Just played around with the RGB l lights and concluded the LED strip is not required, looks much better without all of the insides lit up.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Waiting the new Intel KF processor for step up to Z390.
> 
> For now :
> -cleaned the dust
> ...



I'd take something like a small cup and prop that GPU up some. Surely you can find something that is the right height... I don't know... I don't like sags that strong could damage over time especially with fan vibration


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 28, 2019)

random said:


> Just played around with the RGB l lights and concluded the LED strip is not required, looks much better without all of the insides lit up.


I agree it does look a lot better. I'm not usually a fan of the strips myself. They almost hurt me to look at for too long. I just find it kind of overbearing and prefer the more laid-back ambiance of accent-only lighting. Just seems to make things pop more - draws the eye better. I dunno *shrugs*


----------



## Spektre (Mar 1, 2019)

random said:


> Just played around with the RGB l lights and concluded the LED strip is not required, looks much better without all of the insides lit up.


Love it. I like the more subtle lighting. How are you enjoying those ML fans? I've been those almost exclusively.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 2, 2019)

Spektre said:


> Love it. I like the more subtle lighting. How are you enjoying those ML fans? I've been those almost exclusively.



Thanks man. They are quiet as is although I still need to buy the Corsair Fanhub but can't justify the cost just so the rear fan is lit up haha, I definitely should have looked for a self lit RGB fan.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 2, 2019)

If you're willing to DYI it, you can join the cables together yourself so that they share the same signals as the front fans. That'll save you a fortune.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Here's my current rig. It was the first time I installed hard line... I'm pretty pleased with the result. I need to fix some of the tubes as they aren't perfectly straight, but that's my OCD kicking in.



Hey buddy, glad to see you here


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'd take something like a small cup and prop that GPU up some. Surely you can find something that is the right height... I don't know... I don't like sags that strong could damage over time especially with fan vibration


That looks saggy.  Definitely get something in there to prop it up.  Maybe this kind of thing
https://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Universal-Aerospace-Aluminum，DIY-Adjustable/dp/B07JJTJFGM/
https://www.amazon.com/Graphics-GPU-Brace-Universal-Adjustable/dp/B07H5GSGRP/
https://www.amazon.com/DEEPCOOL-GH-01-Graphics-Support-Adjustable/dp/B07DW8NXT2/
etc


----------



## Hockster (Mar 2, 2019)

I've got one of these:
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/case-accessories/universal-graphics-card-holder-2-supports/

Works great and the price is right.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 2, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I brought my pc along for the holiday in a hotel room and here is my set up now. I brought that 11.6 inch full hd 1080p screen portable monitor last month. I am pretty surprised how good it is and how sharp it given its very small size about the same size as my logitech nano wireless keyboard there.
> 
> My d15s noctua sadly is gone not in use anymore in this case, I accidentally make the heatsink worse rinsing in vinegar to remove the build up white oxides, I strip of the nickel plating too in the process. So back to a Ryen Wraith spire stock cooler.  I upgraded to a wire grill for my metis case for more airflow. I would downside further when my next case in about a week time, that is surprised for you guys.
> 
> ...


Like that case.  What is it?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 2, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Like that case.  What is it?




It the Raijintek Metis mini-itx case.


----------



## Googie85 (Mar 3, 2019)

My build as it stands now, awaiting a few more components...


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Some one stripped your motorbike.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 3, 2019)

actually the material is good but the design is pretty meh (at least for me) and pretty open so it's a dust collector


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 3, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> actually the material is good but the design is pretty meh (at least for me) and pretty open so it's a dust collector



As all pc cases will collect dust, this one will throw dust to all direction. And our boxy square cases will collect dust just inside.

Personally i like the design but im a gamer i like to play for a long time and concentrate myself to the game instead of watching my PC case . Just kidding guys ! I know the beauty and satisfaction to have an expensive case and hardware.


----------



## Vario (Mar 3, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> actually the material is good but the design is pretty meh (at least for me) and pretty open so it's a dust collector


Probably easy to clean it with an electric duster.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2019)

it looks massive


----------



## Frizz (Mar 4, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> If you're willing to DYI it, you can join the cables together yourself so that they share the same signals as the front fans. That'll save you a fortune.



Thats a good point I wish I thought of this earlier as I already killed the RGB lights trying to plug it into one of the RGB ports on the motherboard. Heard a crisp pop  Really stupid of me tbh.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 4, 2019)

random said:


> Thats a good point I wish I thought of this earlier as I already killed the RGB lights trying to plug it into one of the RGB ports on the motherboard. Heard a crisp pop  Really stupid of me tbh.



DEL reversed while plugging ?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

Googie85 said:


> My build as it stands now, awaiting a few more components...
> 
> View attachment 117792View attachment 117793View attachment 117794View attachment 117795View attachment 117796View attachment 117797View attachment 117798



Looks awesome, also the wires coming off the board and going to the front really adds to the robotic aesthetics IMO, looks like a mecha or something. I wanna see it finished 



random said:


> Thats a good point I wish I thought of this earlier as I already killed the RGB lights trying to plug it into one of the RGB ports on the motherboard. Heard a crisp pop  Really stupid of me tbh.


I blew up an asrock b350M puting the RGB header the wrong way round XD, i turned the PC on and the fans leds went a yellowy colour then I smelled electrical burning. TUrned it off real quick and a small component on the board next to the header was burnt out and blackened. the board never posted after that  I am so OCD over those connectors now it's crazy...


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 4, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Looks awesome, also the wires coming off the board and going to the front really adds to the robotic aesthetics IMO, looks like a mecha or something. I wanna see it finished
> 
> 
> I blew up an asrock b350M puting the RGB header the wrong way round XD, i turned the PC on and the fans leds went a yellowy colour then I smelled electrical burning. TUrned it off real quick and a small component on the board next to the header was burnt out and blackened. the board never posted after that  I am so OCD over those connectors now it's crazy...



Dont these fans connector have a slot in plug with a clip on the board connector itself so you cant reverse? Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 4, 2019)

They don’t, no. You just have to plug them in the correct way.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 5, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> They don’t, no. You just have to plug them in the correct way.


Ok I tought these RGB were connected like cpu and case fans before that.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

So I got serious about WCG now I have 3 systems running 24/7 to crunch all the numbers ever.


Spoiler: My setup










Closest to the camera and the wall is the Ryzen 1700 system, the small one next to it is the 1200 (Which also runs my server for the cctv cameras, which is where most of those ethernet cables go).

I ordered a USB switch too so i dont have to keep pluggin the KB/M into each machine to use it. though i will just leave them alone mostly tbh. Those two + the 3 IP cams consume around 200W at the wall (1700 and 1200 both at 100%). Which isn't too bad, right? Then I have my mum's mini PC upstairs with 200GE which is crunching most of the time and of course my PC in the background which I am leaving crunching a lot too.


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 5, 2019)

Do i spy some NRW music playing ?


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> Do i spy some NRW music playing ?


Haha yep! I was listening to a lot of Dynatron lately. Also I like Flux Gemini - Andromeda. Has a really cool sci-fi feel to it


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2019)

Got a new case, though its used 

Have to grab a hair dryer and ditch those case badges.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 8, 2019)

freeagent said:


> Got a new case, though its used
> 
> Have to grab a hair dryer and ditch those case badges.View attachment 118242View attachment 118243


Im loving that zip tie mod there 
For used, that case is in great shape! How much was it?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 8, 2019)

I put a zip tie there just in case I bumped the fan when I have my hand in there. The clip looked positioned perfectly to arc across the back of the card if it swung down. I paid 70 cnd. It was missing a couple things, but not enough to be a deal breaker.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 8, 2019)

....go that itx itch again. 





Gonna put better CPU cooler and a new GPU in soon.  This case ain't made for full size hdds. If I take the back panel off...I can post in ghetto mods.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 8, 2019)

random said:


> Just played around with the RGB l lights and concluded the LED strip is not required, looks much better without all of the insides lit up.
> View attachment 117576


That's just Amazing


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

First time I've said ever DAMN about my own PC.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 8, 2019)

Can I say Damn as well? LOL


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Can I say Damn as well? LOL
> 
> View attachment 118279
> View attachment 118280


I like soft tubes more, much easier to work with. And they have that old school look which I like.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 8, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I like soft tubes more, much easier to work with. And they have that old school look which I like.



Here:


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 8, 2019)

I like soft tubes as well.  They always look cool.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 8, 2019)

@Chloe Price - you know that you are running your GPU in an x4 lane, right? Move the sound card around!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> @Chloe Price - you know that you are running your GPU in an x4 lane, right? Move the sound card around!


I know, but there's that thing that Ryzen 2000 series and GK110 cards have compatibility problems. It could be fixed via downgrading the PCIE lane to gen2 or gen1, but my bios doesn't have an option for that. Via the chipset's PCIE it works.

So I know that and I can't help that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I know, but there's that thing that Ryzen 2000 series and GK110 cards have compatibility problems. It could be fixed via downgrading the PCIE lane to gen2 or gen1, but my bios doesn't have an option for that. Via the chipset's PCIE it works.
> 
> So I know that and I can't help that.



You are making me want to buy Intel again... >.> always seems to be so many "minor" issues with AMD still


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> You are making me want to buy Intel again... >.> always seems to be so many "minor" issues with AMD still


As far as I know, GK110 cards (780, 780 Ti, Titan, Titan Black, Titan Z) are the only ones which suffer from anything like this. I suppose that we are pretty damn much of a minority these days. 

Otherwise, Ryzen kicks ass!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 8, 2019)

Gone through some things over the last year or so. Just getting back into some PC gaming. Thought I'd post a pic of my rig now.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2019)

Clean, though one screen isn't enough.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 9, 2019)

Eventually I'll have two of these monitors or maybe an ultrawide.



Chloe Price said:


> Clean, though one screen isn't enough.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2019)

Bit the bullet and bout the triple pack Corsair LL fans to complete the fan setup. Also came with the lighting node and corsair fan hub. Shes aesthetically complete.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2019)

random said:


> Bit the bullet and bout the triple pack Corsair LL fans to complete the fan setup. Also came with the lighting node and corsair fan hub. Shes aesthetically complete.


Why is the PSU fan on top?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 9, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Why is the PSU fan on top?



No vents on the bottom, case has a sticker warning also to place PSU fan on top lol


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 9, 2019)

random said:


> No vents on the bottom, case has a sticker warning also to place PSU fan on top lol


Ah, then I understand.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok, so I tweaked the setup a little more today. I removed the foam from behind the grill, I added a 120x25 fan to the bottom to cool my wd black, I also mounted all of my 2.5 spinners behind the mobo. I have my ssd in the tray above my wd black, which you cant see because it is buried behind cables. I didn't have any zip ties, so I just used the straps for now, not a big deal to me. The difference between now and when I assembled it is I do not have to bend the panel to close it, it just slides on nicely. Also my wd black no longer sits at about 45-50c, its back down to the low 30s. All of my spinners are surprisingly cool right now. So now that it is assembled properly, I am pretty content with it. The magnets on the top filter were in rough shape, they need to be reglued, so I just grabbed the one off of my mini c. I was also able to grab her hair dryer and get those badges off while she was out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, because my kid scribbled all over his wall with sharpie last year, I ran out about a third of the way into it, because that's my luck. Overall, I am pretty content with it. My R4 treated me well, and I didn't have a good reason to replace other than I wanted something different.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 10, 2019)

Well i see some industrial grade delta fan's there are 3 of them... Noise is defintately not a problem for you.  Those PC components are under aerodynamic testing all the time.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 10, 2019)

The front ones are either 100 or 110cfm Panaflos, I have those on the R4 fan controller running at 7v, you can hear them, but its just a mild hum, at 12v they scream. I cant remember what kind the back one is, but its getting 12v and is whisper quiet, well, maybe a slight hum.. you can hear my rig is on, but its not intrusive. It is in the living room, and is quite tolerable, until you turn the fronts to 12v.. They are about as loud as my TY-143 at full tilt heheh.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Mar 11, 2019)

I've done some cable optimization and re-arrangement. Using micro ATX is more troublesome than anticipated since the space is limited.

Removed one SATA PSU cable, one SSD plus its cable, one PCIe 8-pin+8-pin cable, one 120mm case fan and a couple of case fan splitter. 

I don't need the SSD since its only hold a couple of games, the extra case fan can be removed since I'm using blower graphics card that act as exhaust fan, undervolting Vega card so it could be powered by one PCIe cable. The case fan fortunately using 3-pin connector and molex so I connect 3 case fan together via its molex connector so it can be fed by one fan header! I love efficiency 

I'm happy the case looks better now and all the hidden cable doesn't jumble up behind the motherboard 




All the removed hardware from the PC. My keyboard is dirty as hell, ignore that


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 14, 2019)

Just sold my boys 2 older computers for $160.  I paid $170 for their 2 newer ones.

The older HP computers had Q9505s CPU's, 6GB 1066 ram and 250GB HD's in a SFF case. The newer Lenovo computers have i5 2400/i5 2500 CPU's, 8Gb 1333 ram and 500GB HD's in a micro ATX case. 
Pretty good upgrade for $10.....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2019)

My paupers rig, knocked up for less than £350 had to sell the beast a while back, so starting from scratch.


----------



## khemist (Mar 14, 2019)

Gave the tubing the frosted/satin look.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2019)

I know it isn't risky anymore, but installing hard drives vertically like that scares the crap out of me still. I just feel like it will error sooner than it would if horizontal, but I have no proof to back that up, just a gut feeling


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 14, 2019)

khemist said:


> Gave the tubing the frosted/satin look.



Wife: "Honey, what are you doing?"
Me: "Just online, looking at some pictures of rigs..."
...
Wife: "Why are your pants off?"


----------



## khemist (Mar 14, 2019)

LOLS, thanks,


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Wife: "Honey, what are you doing?"
> Me: "Just online, looking at some pictures of rigs..."
> ...
> Wife: "Why are your pants off?"




ROFL  omg lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2019)

Swapped case


----------



## Hockster (Mar 18, 2019)

Why not get the Airflow Edition?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hockster said:


> Why not get the Airflow Edition?



me?

It was very cheap and the front bottom( fnar fnar) comes off. Theres enough air going in the front imo, and i have had much worse cases.

Edit just looked, this looks better from front.


----------



## overvolted (Mar 19, 2019)

One on the left is a ryzen 7 1700 with an MSI x470 gaming plus board, 16g ram and rtx strix 2060.
One on the right I just built for my 21 year old and it's a ryzen 7 1700x on an MSI Tomahawk b450 board with 16g ram and rtx 2060 msi gaming Z.

Very happy with them.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 5, 2019)

Fixed my zip tie


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2019)

@Apocalypsee wow! An AC Freezer 64 Pro! My first real cooler. Awesome to see these things still kicking around, on a modern Ryzen system no less.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 5, 2019)

Update on the $20 thrift store ThinkCentre with the broken CPU cooler that I found two weeks ago...








Pulled the cooler from my old Pentium D build (the original space heater) and stuck it in this system to test it. Installation was annoying because I had to remove the original cooler's backplate, which required me to remove the motherboard, which required me to remove everything else in the system. I left the IO shield out because the case's design made installing the board with it in place near impossible. Fortunately, it managed to survive a full disassembly and reassembly.




I put a clean install of Windows 10 on the old spinning rust since I already put the SSD in another system. It originally had a mostly clean install of Windows 7 Pro; only things on it were TeamViewer and some saved Amazon pages for SSDs.

Also figured out who owned this system before me. It has a sticker that says it's from a high school in my area. My guess is that it was used as  a thin client and they used TeamViewer to connect to a remote computer or server.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 5, 2019)

hat said:


> @Apocalypsee wow! An AC Freezer 64 Pro! My first real cooler. Awesome to see these things still kicking around, on a modern Ryzen system no less.


Indeed. I surprised it worked at all, cooling far more cores than its intended.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 9, 2019)

Benchmarking my AGP gems 






AMD 64 X2 6000+ @ 3.24GHz, 4GB DDR2-800, Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA, Sapphire HD 3850 AGP @ 805/1025 (still trying to OC Radeon's memory even more)


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 9, 2019)

trickson said:


> View attachment 120688
> 
> View attachment 120689
> 
> View attachment 120690



Surprised no M2 ssd in there, i got my 256gb for £25 from cex


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2019)

tigger said:


> Surprised no M2 ssd in there, i got my 256gb for £25 from cex


OH yeah I plan on maxing this MB out some day. I want them filled!


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

trickson said:


> OH yeah I plan on maxing this MB out some day. I want them filled!


Your alive.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 10, 2019)

trickson said:


> View attachment 120688
> 
> View attachment 120689
> 
> View attachment 120690


Good MB, have the same one myself. 



tigger said:


> Surprised no M2 ssd in there, i got my 256gb for £25 from cex


Mine's about 2½yrs old, got it on Black Friday 2016 (Asus Z170 Pro Gaming + Intel 600p 256GB), got an Alphacool heatsink on it for the looks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 10, 2019)

Here's how it looks now, with a h100i gtx instead of the h80i. My M2 is a Sandisk, no heatsink tho


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

The exhaust fan arrangement seems unbalanced if I were to critique. Still a thumbs up though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The exhaust fan arrangement seems unbalanced if I were to critique. Still a thumbs up though.



They are just whatever fans i had to hand. I might buy a set of four nicer matched ones to replace them at some point.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

tigger said:


> They are just whatever fans i had to hand. I might buy a set of four nicer matched ones to replace them at some point.


What I was trying to point out is I tried the three fans as exhaust like you've got atm. I recently switched to three fans blowing in from the front of the case. Just two exhaust fans on the back above, and to the left of the CPU. Improved heat evacuation in this Phantek Eclipse P400S case.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What I was trying to point out is I tried the three fans as exhaust like you've got atm. I recently switched to three fans blowing in from the front of the case. Just two exhaust fans on the back above, and to the left of the CPU. Improved heat evacuation in this Phantek Eclipse P400S case.



Ah.. I don't think I can get a third on the front. I could put an extra in fan on the floor in front of the rad though.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 10, 2019)

Why don't you place the rad on top instead? Hose ABIT stretching.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2019)

My main PC, 8 years ago, when National Geographic served a useful purpose. What was I thinking?
It's embarrassing to look at now.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

So it's embarrassing, at least you were brave enough to post it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 10, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Why don't you place the rad on top instead? Hose ABIT stretching.



The hoses are ok. It was a bit tight on top as the hoses are stiff to bend.


----------



## Eskimonster (Apr 10, 2019)

Time for upgrading the full rigg, i-7 3770k


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2019)

Order! Order!


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Order! Order!
> View attachment 120720


That Samsung monitor looks familiar, except for the back ports are hidden on mine. Looks less cluttered and well though arrangement. Same desk right?


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes, it's the same desk and the PC has gone though numerous incarnations up till now. Obviously not the same one any more lol.
The monitor is a Samsung C27F591 curved monitor 27" with FreeSync and the only outstanding jobs are to replace the case fans.
I've had the 4.1 Cambridge Soundworks speakers for about twenty years, having picked them up at a PC World store in Hereford, UK, in a bargain clearance trolley for around £15.
In fact, they are the only components to have survived and still sound great. The woofer is under the PC table.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 10, 2019)

BEFORE:


AFTER CLEANING:


I found this beauty 2 weeks ago on the street.
Thinking really hard about a hardline (never did custom loop though)


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> The monitor is a Samsung C27F591 curved monitor 27" with FreeSync


This what I meant by hidden ports, and the cables run through the back of the stand out a hole.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> This what I meant by hidden ports, and the cables run through the back of the stand out a hole.
> View attachment 120727View attachment 120728


That's neat and well designed. I hate cables all over the place.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> BEFORE:
> View attachment 120723
> AFTER CLEANING:
> View attachment 120724View attachment 120725
> ...


Now I know to buy white on the InWin's.
Nice 303.

Mine.


----------



## trickson (Apr 11, 2019)

This is how wire management should look. Some of you are just filthy messy and sloppy. I am sorry take a good note and look good.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Here is how my rig ATM (case is an original version Rosewill Challenger circa 2010):


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 11, 2019)

Been a while since i could post in here. Have had the same computer for a few years now. Just finished building the new beast.

I9 9900k @ 5.1Ghz 1.325(under load)
Asus Maximus XI Hero - WIFI z390 Mobo
16GB ddr 3600 Trident Z RGB
Gigabyte 2080ti @ 2100/8000
WD Black NVME 500GB
Samsung 960evo 250GB
2x4TB WD Red Raid 1
Lian LI PC-011 Dynamic
1 EK 360 XE radiator
1 EK 360 PE radiator
EK pump/res d5 combo
EK supremacy Evo CPU block
EK 2080ti RGB block
EVGA p2 1200w
cablemod cables
Thermaltake fittings and 16mm OD rigid tubing
Thermaltake pacifica flow and temp meter
2 inline temp meters
Thermaltake Riing Plus 120mm fans


----------



## trickson (Apr 11, 2019)

Master Bed room Computer. 

Ryzen 3 1300X.


















Office Computer.
FX8300.













And you have seen my main in the Living room.
I have another computer for the guest bed room but I still need a few things to get it up and running again.

PS all the cases came from Goodwill and the FX8300 MB also came from Good Will as well as the LG Blue ray player. Lots of good stuff from Goodwill.


----------



## Eskimonster (Apr 11, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Time for upgrading the full rigg, i-7 3770k




btw i once hit the case woth a huge hammer several times, notthing happened. wifay said i was addicted, i showed her i was not.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 11, 2019)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Been a while since i could post in here. Have had the same computer for a few years now. Just finished building the new beast.
> 
> I9 9900k @ 5.1Ghz 1.325(under load)
> Asus Maximus XI Hero - WIFI z390 Mobo
> ...



One of the best I have seen in a while. Very well done.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 11, 2019)

Recently added the EVGA RTX 2080


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry about the poor picture quality - best I could muster with my aging smartphone. AMD Phenom II 1600T X6 @ 3.5Ghz








You can see my NAS next to monitor on the right.  I have it set to a static IP and it's running two 500GB hard drives in a RAID1 configuration. Holds all my photos going back to 2006.


----------



## trickson (Apr 11, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Sorry about the poor picture quality - best I could muster with my aging smartphone. AMD Phenom II 1600T X6 @ 3.5Ghz
> 
> View attachment 120802View attachment 120803View attachment 120804
> You can see my NAS next to monitor on the right.  I have it set to a static IP and it's running two 500GB hard drives in a RAID1 configuration. Holds all my photos going back to 2006.


Yeah I want one too! 
You need some wire management. Looks like a system from Gary's desk on "Your Pretty face is going to hell"


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 11, 2019)

trickson said:


> Yeah I want one too!
> You need some wire management. Looks like a system from Gary's desk on "Your Pretty face is going to hell"


I know. I should at least be zip tying everything together, problem is the rig is constantly evolving (new hardware, etc.) so wire management is perpetually left on the back burner.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 11, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> AMD Phenom II 1600T X6 @ 3.5Ghz


But the case sticker on the front says it's a AMD K6. Also time for a new or semi used smartphone.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> But the case sticker on the front says it's a AMD K6. Also time for a new or semi used smartphone.


You like that touch? I found a couple old computer towers at the dump and came across one with this sticker. Just had to have it for my Phenom II rig. 
The case is a CoolerMaster Sileo 500. Sound deadening material and all, so if I keep the side cover installed it's whisper quiet. 
And I'm working on a new cell phone just stuck with this one for the next month...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 12, 2019)

My Gaming PC











This Evolv X is waiting for Ryzen 3000


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Sorry about the poor picture quality - best I could muster with my aging smartphone. AMD Phenom II 1600T X6 @ 3.5Ghz
> 
> View attachment 120802View attachment 120803View attachment 120804
> You can see my NAS next to monitor on the right.  I have it set to a static IP and it's running two 500GB hard drives in a RAID1 configuration. Holds all my photos going back to 2006.


That is probably the year of your computer too  I thought my AMD3+ was old 



oxrufiioxo said:


> My Gaming PC
> View attachment 120850
> View attachment 120851
> View attachment 120852
> ...


How is it _MY_ H100i got on _YOUR_ desk? 
 
I forgive you, You can send it to me.. it's OK


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Sorry about the poor picture quality - best I could muster with my aging smartphone. AMD Phenom II 1600T X6 @ 3.5Ghz
> 
> View attachment 120802View attachment 120803View attachment 120804
> You can see my NAS next to monitor on the right.  I have it set to a static IP and it's running two 500GB hard drives in a RAID1 configuration. Holds all my photos going back to 2006.


is that a wifi in it's 3.5" or is it just happy to see you


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Cleaned up the baby a little: 



Spoiler: ~~Spoiler~~


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> That is probably the year of your computer too  I thought my AMD3+ was old


Yeah the hardware is quite dated but I doubt there would be much difference, if any in comparable boot/response times compared with a modern system for day to day, standard use. Also my ram has tighter timings @ 1600Mhz, making for crisp throttle response. Memory latency in the low 40s. Still does everything I need it to do, including gaming (runs the battlefield series no problem). And I intend to keep my Phenom II around for many years to come! $40 processor with six cores? Yeah, I'm still down with that. 



NdMk2o1o said:


> is that a wifi in it's 3.5" or is it just happy to see you


lol yeah, its USB WiFi


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

Didn't even try the R9 290 with air.


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Didn't even try the R9 290 with air.



Looks like we have the same MB!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

trickson said:


> Looks like we have the same MB!


Mine cost 119eur.


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Mine cost 119eur.


What is that in real money? 
Mine cost I think $140. Us shipped. (Next day air) .


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

trickson said:


> What is that in real money?
> Mine cost I think $140. Us shipped. (Next day air) .


About 135 usd it seems. Also included shipping.


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> About 135 usd it seems. Also included shipping.


SWEET! That is an even BETTER deal than I got. Sweet! I just love a good deal. 
The next day AIR shipping is what got me. 40 BUCKS! But worth every cent!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

Usually here in Finland we got shit next day if only the shop has it on stock. 

Ordered a 240 SSD while I was drunk, well, some games suffer being in HDD.


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Usually here in Finland we got shit next day if only the shop has it on stock.
> 
> Ordered a 240 SSD while I was drunk, well, some games suffer being in HDD.


LOL I am planing on SSD or M2 not sure.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

trickson said:


> LOL I am planing on SSD or M2 not sure.


Two SSDs atm, Intel 600p 256GB (got it in a bundle in 2016 with Z170 MB) and Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (bought from friend)


----------



## trickson (Apr 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Two SSDs atm, Intel 600p 256GB (got it in a bundle in 2016 with Z170 MB) and Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (bought from friend)


So lucky! I am jelly!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 13, 2019)

tigger said:


> One of the best I have seen in a while. Very well done.



Thanks a lot Tigger. That means a lot. It was a project, but it came out really really well. I have some better photos but they're still on the camera, and i'm switching it up a bit to help with airflow next week so i'll upload some more when i get it off my desk


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 13, 2019)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Thanks a lot Tigger. That means a lot. It was a project, but it came out really really well. I have some better photos but they're still on the camera, and i'm switching it up a bit to help with airflow next week so i'll upload some more when i get it off my desk


I started looking into your case more...http://www.lian-li.com/pc-o11-dynamic/  and I have to say it is really interesting. I have never seen that case. I just watched there video on that site about how the glass has no screw holes in it... completely tooless. (spelling).

My next build, I want a mid size board because I want a smaller case. You case is very wide.. but it makes the build clean and shorter in height.
It is very interesting real estate. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811112583


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2019)

3 fans were set at DC mode in the BIOS while they can run PWM, just set them at PWM mode, I need to do some more fan tuning with Asus AI Suite.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> 3 fans were set at DC mode in the BIOS while they can run PWM, just set them at PWM mode, I need to do some more fan tuning with Asus AI Suite.
> 
> View attachment 120991
> 
> View attachment 120992


I don't use the ASUS Ai because there was a recent ASUS Auto update hack recently. IF that ASUS AI suite has that.. ditch it.

I would move the noctua fans to the front of the case. Those are (if not the best) fans for quiet sound.



trickson said:


> LOL I am planing on SSD or M2 not sure.


970 M.2 for the win.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I don't use the ASUS Ai because there was a recent ASUS Auto update hack recently. IF that ASUS AI suite has that.. ditch it.
> 
> I would move the noctua fans to the front of the case. Those are (if not the best) fans for quiet sound.
> 
> ...



Asus AI Suite doesn't have an "updater" as far as I know, I didn't install any other Asus software.

I have 1 120mm + 1 140mm Be-Quiet fan in front of the case, they are controlled by the case fan controller, have them at an almost inaudible medium speed running.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> I started looking into your case more...http://www.lian-li.com/pc-o11-dynamic/  and I have to say it is really interesting. I have never seen that case. I just watched there video on that site about how the glass has no screw holes in it... completely tooless. (spelling).
> 
> My next build, I want a mid size board because I want a smaller case. You case is very wide.. but it makes the build clean and shorter in height.
> It is very interesting real estate. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811112583



It was quite the case to build in. What amazes me though is how i could cram a 60mm thick EK XE 360 on the top, and an EK PE 360 40mm radiator on the side, still get enouch fans in there and cool both the CPU and GPU adequately.  CPU runs hot regardless(9900k) but at 5.1 it hits about 78-80 under water in non avx stress.  GPU doesn't break 40c @ 2100/8000 with voltage and power sliders maxed. I have to say i'm super happy with it. 

The glass front and side sell it for me, but i'm considering whether getting the pc-011 air and water cooling in that so i can get the 3 120mm intake fans on the front. DECISIONS!!!


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Asus AI Suite doesn't have an "updater" as far as I know, I didn't install any other Asus software.
> 
> I have 1 120mm + 1 140mm Be-Quiet fan in front of the case, they are controlled by the case fan controller, have them at an almost inaudible medium speed running.



Cool!
Looks great!
I have the same RAM 




exodusprime1337 said:


> It was quite the case to build in. What amazes me though is how i could cram a 60mm thick EK XE 360 on the top, and an EK PE 360 40mm radiator on the side, still get enouch fans in there and cool both the CPU and GPU adequately.  CPU runs hot regardless(9900k) but at 5.1 it hits about 78-80 under water in non avx stress.  GPU doesn't break 40c @ 2100/8000 with voltage and power sliders maxed. I have to say i'm super happy with it.
> 
> The glass front and side sell it for me, but i'm considering whether getting the pc-011 air and water cooling in that so i can get the 3 120mm intake fans on the front. DECISIONS!!!


Go for it!! 
I have an AMD FX 8350 @ 4.1ghz. .. typing this out, I have 2 videos running, 7 facebook pages open, 3 websites, 6 oldcolemanparts pages open, 2 techpowerup pages open.. Editing a photo in Paint...  Basically doing noting... 
Speccy shows the CPU is 11 celsius.
I love water cooling!


----------



## Apocalypsee (Apr 15, 2019)

Changed opamps on my soundcard from LME49720HA+LME49710HA combo to LME49720HA+LT1028. The PCM1794 datasheet recommends using LT1028 for its low noise characteristics, I bought several opamps years ago but I didn't have the opportunity to test it. The solder blob is removal of coupling capacitor that was not supposed to be there in the datasheets and I made a mess removing the traces hence the wire. Bypassing the caps removes the 'bass boost' and clears up the audio a little bit.




I tested the new combo using Sennheiser HD555 modded to HD595 (foam removal) and directly plugged to line out via RCA adapters




I've listened for an hour straight without any fatigue, before its very fatiguing. The high especially pierced my ears. This new combo is excellent! I thought of buying new headphones because it sounds so cold and piercing before, it looks like its just need a good synergy between opamps and headphones. My speakers also sounds great with this combo.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 15, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Changed opamps on my soundcard from LME49720HA+LME49710HA combo to LME49720HA+LT1028. The PCM1794 datasheet recommends using LT1028 for its low noise characteristics, I bought several opamps years ago but I didn't have the opportunity to test it. The solder blob is removal of coupling capacitor that was not supposed to be there in the datasheets and I made a mess removing the traces hence the wire. Bypassing the caps removes the 'bass boost' and clears up the audio a little bit.
> View attachment 121089
> 
> I tested the new combo using Sennheiser HD555 modded to HD595 (foam removal) and directly plugged to line out via RCA adapters
> ...


Louis Rossmann would flip on that RAPED Solder job right now! 
That is so barbaric! 

I love it!!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 16, 2019)

....upgraded my sons' PCs because.....sales.  Had a couple of cases I wasn't using that I got on sale and Ryzen is quite inexpensive so......


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2019)

Work PC on the right and my main gaming rig on the left, while I dampen down the constant humming of the HDDs. In the end I removed the drive cage brackets and refitted them with small strips of rubber tape where the brackets touch the case. I then removed the four round, plastic feet and placed rubber washers between them and the case bottom. Zero humming or vibration now.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 23, 2019)

Not my PC, but a family friend had their system die and needed it fixed.

It was originally an FX 8320 system with a Gigabyte motherboard (one or both of those components were dead). It had a 120mm Corsair AIO (not sure what model), the motherboard was "screwed in" with the wrong screws. It was kind of a mess.

I sent them a parts list with a 200GE, 8GB of DDR4-2666, and an ASRock B450 motherboard. They got the parts, and my dad and I assembled it. Used new screws, redid cable management, redid the fan setup.

I reused their old case, PSU, GPU and SSD.




I think it turned out pretty well. It runs very cool and quiet and the CPU stays below 50C under load.


----------



## Good3alz (Apr 23, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Not my PC, but a family friend had their system die and needed it fixed.
> 
> It was originally an FX 8320 system with a Gigabyte motherboard (one or both of those components were dead). It had a 120mm Corsair AIO (not sure what model), the motherboard was "screwed in" with the wrong screws. It was kind of a mess.
> 
> ...


Looks great!
I would also clean it.
The front needs to come off and the fans removed and cleaned, and the filters cleaned. The power supply shroud is dirty too which means that PS probably needs blowing/vacuuming out.
Just a FYI, Harbor Freight sells rivet gun with rivets for like $12 ' ish .
You can drill out the rivets on that power supply shroud to completely remove it if it is easier.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2019)

I just bought 5 corsair 140mm AF fans for £30, I've 3 on the top, and one on the back. Are AF's pretty quiet on 100%?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2019)

No. It's horrible just like jet engine.


----------



## infrared (Apr 23, 2019)

tigger said:


> I just bought 5 corsair 140mm AF fans for £30, I've 3 on the top, and one on the back. Are AF's pretty quiet on 100%?


bargain!  probably not quiet at 100%, but you can set the fans curves up to whatever you want, they'll shift a lot of air at full chat!


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2019)

infrared said:


> bargain!  probably not quiet at 100%, but you can set the fans curves up to whatever you want, they'll shift a lot of air at full chat!



If it's PWM can set fans curves.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 23, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> Looks great!
> I would also clean it.
> The front needs to come off and the fans removed and cleaned, and the filters cleaned. The power supply shroud is dirty too which means that PS probably needs blowing/vacuuming out.
> Just a FYI, Harbor Freight sells rivet gun with rivets for like $12 ' ish .
> You can drill out the rivets on that power supply shroud to completely remove it if it is easier.


I'll just let the owner deal with that. When I initially got the system to see what was wrong, it was extremely dusty. The top mounted fan had even seized up because of it (which is why the rear fan is different now).

All I really did was take some compressed air to the PSU and fans.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> If it's PWM can set fans curves.



2 were 4 pin, the other 3 were 3 pin. still not bad for price though.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 2, 2019)

My main pc 'Merc'





My VR&HTPC 'Nemesis'




Frankenstein's DIY Bench




The Last Node






Does it show that I can't say goodbye to parts? /s


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2019)

My OCD wouldn't allow that PSU label to remain upside down for very long.


----------



## Good3alz (May 3, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> My OCD wouldn't allow that PSU label to remain upside down for very long.


Ya I pealed mine off


----------



## biffzinker (May 3, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> My OCD wouldn't allow that PSU label to remain upside down for very long.


Just put the side panel on, and forget about it.


----------



## Good3alz (May 3, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Just put the side panel on, and forget about it.


I cut my side panel to show the PS  It is the best part of the PC.. /snicker 
JK


----------



## SN2716057 (May 3, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> My OCD wouldn't allow that PSU label to remain upside down for very long.


It has a side panel and it obviously doesn't bother me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2019)

Couple of pics, with the rgb strips taken from the fans installed.
green-




red-




blue-





I'm using the controller from the fans, the strips have the standard 12/r/g/b connectors, and the MB has a connector for it, but not sure if i can run two strips from the one connector. The strips will do multi colours, these are just standard r/g/b to show.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2019)

tigger said:


> Couple of pics, with the rgb strips taken from the fans installed.
> I'm using the controller from the fans, the strips have the standard 12/r/g/b connectors, and the MB has a connector for it, but not sure if i can run two strips from the one connector. The strips will do multi colours, these are just standard r/g/b to show.




I will always have a soft spot for the 750D that case served me well for almost 5 years. Retired it last year. I did grab the AF front whenever corsair sold it on their site thermals honestly didn't seem all that different.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I will always have a soft spot for the 750D that case served me well for almost 5 years. Retired it last year. I did grab the AF front whenever corsair sold it on their site thermals honestly didn't seem all that different. View attachment 122322



Imo its still a good case, plus can fit a 420 in the top and a 280 in the front if needed.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2019)

tigger said:


> Imo its still a good case, plus can fit a 420 in the top and a 280 in the front if needed.



I agree, I wish they would have made a successor based around the 1000D but more similar in size to the 750D even if it was 300-400 I would have grabbed it over the 500D SE. I was pretty close to buying the 1000D but it's just way too large for my  needs.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 4, 2019)

tigger said:


> Couple of pics, with the rgb strips taken from the fans installed.
> green-
> 
> 
> ...




....cool PC .....but my like was 100% totally for the Spidey wallet...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 4, 2019)

My most recent update...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 4, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> My most recent update...



Extremely clean build!! That looks like a Platinum series head unit in the picture but you have the h150i pro listed under your specs.


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> My most recent update...View attachment 122328


Turning your case upside down? 
Edit: I love that Ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Extremely clean build!! That looks like a Platinum series head unit in the picture but you have the h150i pro listed under your specs.



I think I forgot to change that bit, I swapped from another Corsair to this one (fixed). And thanks!



Caring1 said:


> Turning your case upside down?
> Edit: I love that Ram.



I love the RAM as well 
As to inverting the chassis, the new Cosmos allowed for it, and I like a case on the left of my monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I agree, I wish they would have made a successor based around the 1000D but more similar in size to the 750D even if it was 300-400 I would have grabbed it over the 500D SE. I was pretty close to buying the 1000D but it's just way too large for my  needs.



That 500D se is nice, i like the Corsair commander pro, just looked on Amazon and it's available seperate, so i'm gonna nab one next week for my 750D



sneekypeet said:


> I think I forgot to change that bit, I swapped from another Corsair to this one (fixed). And thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Peet, surprised you didn't put a RGB fan in the back bottom though, it would look nice and match the ram.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2019)

@tigger from where I sit, I cant see that fan. Although, I do have rgb fans, just never thought to use them.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2019)

tigger said:


> That 500D se is nice, i like the Corsair commander pro, just looked on Amazon and it's available seperate, so i'm gonna nab one next week for my 750D



You will not be disappointed. I love the commander pro


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 122555
> 
> View attachment 122556


Nice but does the bottom fan draw dust in? Considered putting one on my 750D


----------



## HUSKIE (May 8, 2019)

Here:

Fractal design r6 tg


----------



## advanced3 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> View attachment 122563



Nice, Same keyboard as mine too


----------



## HUSKIE (May 9, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> View attachment 122563



We have quite similar Room set up Pal. Lol


----------



## Vlada011 (May 9, 2019)

This is mine but it's not finished yet. I need one GTX360 radiator on floor, different orientation of loop because I didn't had enough fittings-adapters.
I still finish cable management on back side, than install Glass Panels.
I will even buy hard tubes and bend them. If I like how they look I will buy Koolance Fittings Set for 80$.








This damn HDD is only hardware I hear in computer, when I save-copy-extract something from him... I don't know why I keep him...
Look space... First line 3 devices are all M.2 and SSD SATA III - 95% Empty. And I don't know why I keep that HDD Storage at all, but I keep him.
I have one more 500GB SATA II, maybe I should install and him inside... like real idiot.


----------



## purecain (May 9, 2019)

heres mine... back on air cooing for the minute...

waiting for amd 3000.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 13, 2019)

My current setup


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My current setup




that is lovely setup but you are actually ruining the image quality of your monitor with that strong blue lighting.  you want a 6500k Ambient LED strip on back of monitor in pure darkness for the best image quality.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2019)

Strix everywhere


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 13, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> that is lovely setup but you are actually ruining the image quality of your monitor with that strong blue lighting.  you want a 6500k Ambient LED strip on back of monitor in pure darkness for the best image quality.


the monitor is way too big for me to even notice and the light is calming I find it helpful. I will probably sell the monitor and get something smaller


----------



## Space Lynx (May 14, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> the monitor is way too big for me to even notice and the light is calming I find it helpful. I will probably sell the monitor and get something smaller




understandable, fyi I am in Bridgnorth UK right now... not far from ya haha

i tried 34" 21:9 as well and it was just too big for me.  my sweet spot is 27" 1440p 165hz


----------



## SN2716057 (May 14, 2019)

RIP G13


----------



## hckngrtfakt (May 17, 2019)

Finally gave in onto the RGB craze  which I gotta say is not that bad






and funny enough the video card has little to no flare


----------



## PerfectWave (May 17, 2019)

guys u like RGB a lot!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 17, 2019)

They do like RGBs everyday Christmas.


----------



## Good3alz (May 17, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> My most recent update...View attachment 122328


Picts are upside down 



HUSKIE said:


> Here:
> 
> Fractal design r6 tg


LOVE the cable! Next time I'm in Fry's, I'm going to get me a set!


----------



## phanbuey (May 17, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My current setup



Cable work looks great


My current build:


----------



## Troy210 (May 19, 2019)

It's pretty cool to watch the 11 year evolution of rigs in this massive thread!


----------



## advanced3 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## ensabrenoir (May 19, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Cable work looks great
> 
> 
> My current build:
> ...


.....what keyboard is that?


----------



## phanbuey (May 19, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....what keyboard is that?












It's this one... I currently have it where if I press a button the RBG glows up red and then slowly fades... it's pretty neat.

I got one with mechanical red switches and one on the way with browns:






						Amazon.com: E-Element Z-88 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Brown Switch - Tactile & Slightly Clicky, LED Backlit, Water Resistant, Compact 81 Keys Anti-Ghosting for Mac PC, White: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: E-Element Z-88 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Brown Switch - Tactile & Slightly Clicky, LED Backlit, Water Resistant, Compact 81 Keys Anti-Ghosting for Mac PC, White: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




It has a buuunch of different RGB effects.


----------



## adulaamin (May 22, 2019)

7-11... 

Decided to do an upgrade... I would've waited for Ryzen 2 if I didn't get the 8086k and 4 x 16gb 3600mhz C17 Tridents for a good price... Hopefully it lasts as long as the parts that they're replacing...


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 22, 2019)

adulaamin said:


> View attachment 123467
> 
> 7-11...
> 
> Decided to do an upgrade... I would've waited for Ryzen 2 if I didn't get the 8086k and 4 x 16gb 3600mhz C17 Tridents for a good price... Hopefully it lasts as long as the parts that they're replacing...



.....aaaahhh  the old Windows 8.1 Ready stickers..... gotta love classic  marketing.....


----------



## HammerON (May 22, 2019)

I don't think I posted pics of this build last May (2018) after I built it.  Yes, I know that the one of my fans is not spinning
Took these pics the other day before I took her apart.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 23, 2019)

Here's mine another 5960x hardware.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 23, 2019)

not proud of it... still have some tinkering to do before it is finalized.  i also forgot how big my 27" 1440p monitor was, I have beeing using gaming laptops for 3 years... so got kind of used to the small screen.  heh :/  considering selling it all, including my 1070 gtx laptop and getting me a balls to the wall rtx 2080 laptop 144hz. lol  and yes that is 3x 140mm noctuas on my nh-d14... and graphene instead of TIM...  haven't done benches yet, just finished the build a moment ago.


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2019)

I guess it needs just a little cleaning..








lynx29 said:


> not proud of it... still have some tinkering to do before it is finalized.  i also forgot how big my 27" 1440p monitor was, I have beeing using gaming laptops for 3 years... so got kind of used to the small screen.  heh :/  considering selling it all, including my 1070 gtx laptop and getting me a balls to the wall rtx 2080 laptop 144hz. lol  and yes that is 3x 140mm noctuas on my nh-d14... and graphene instead of TIM...  haven't done benches yet, just finished the build a moment ago.


That splitter's ugly, otherwise a nice setup 


edit: and the other top fan isn't connected on purpose, it made hella lot of noise!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> My current build:





Awesome rig... The Ryzen hat made me chuckle I definitely need to get one.


----------



## Kissamies (May 23, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Awesome rig... The Ryzen hat made me chuckle I definitely need to get one.


Heh, I want one too!

Good old Eisbaer... I have one too, I sold already but the dude said that it leaks so I bought it back and I need to investigate it further. Would be perfect with my Phenom II rig


----------



## MrPerforations (May 25, 2019)

spot the pc competition.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 1, 2019)

....Msi rx570 armor + nhd14+ some blue led fan



...just got bored and threw some extra parts at it....


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 2, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ....Msi rx570 armor + nhd14+ some blue led fan
> View attachment 124098
> ...just got bored and threw some extra parts at it....


that looks really good lol.  Just in time for Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 2, 2019)

I read MSI x570... i was like how the crap did this guy get ryzen 2 7nm already?  lol.... the naming conventions... sigh... the industry really needs to get better at this, its stupid


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 2, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I read MSI x570... i was like how the crap did this guy get ryzen 2 7nm already?  lol.... the naming conventions... sigh... the industry really needs to get better at this, its stupid


I've never really understood that, myself... why do all of these products always seem to want to live in each other's shadows? I don't think it's ever wise to force comparisons like that. For me, on a very fundamental level it gets me thinking of the second adopter of the convention as a knock-off, even when they're not the same type of product. And even a moment later when I realize that is not the case, it's still kinda like that in a subtle way. The psychology runs deep, though I feel like it isn't hard to grasp. In fact, it's very intuitive. If you dye an orange red, it kind of looks like an apple from a distance, but you kinda gotta just know that everybody is gonna know it's not an apple long before they pick it up and try to bite in. And if they don't... well good luck with the whole "getting people to trust you" thing.

In this case, why is it so easy to associate a dated, low-midrange GPU with a bleeding edge mobo chipset? Why is that ever a thing? More importantly, why is that ALWAYS a thing?

But honestly it's bigger than little things like what we just saw here for me. It all drives me up a wall.

When I see one cop the other's name, they might as well be saying to me "Hey, you know that awesome thing everybody's talking about? Well forget about that! Here's... well... NOT that... yeah. But we think it's pretty neat! Mhm..." It's obvious they're trying to place their product unnaturally closer to its similarly-named counterpart than people would otherwise be inclined to. Because truly, one is not an answer to the other. To me, it serves as a reminder of what the latter product doesn't have, that the former does. Like that lower-classman student emulating his upperclassmen. He just wishes so much to be like the cool kids. One day he will be... but he'll still forever be just one step behind - those kids are just older than him.

I don't actually feel that way about AMD - I'm emphatically impressed with their CPU's. I trust the performance enough to put them in commissioned builds. But having a similar name to their competition really only highlights the long-standing reputation they have for being stuck standing in Intel's monolithic shadow.

But maybe for people who don't spot the tactic, especially newer people, it works and they put them on equal footing somewhere in their minds. If you don't know the performance and the history well, you might think they're the same, only one is cheaper, when really they are two completely different things in different leagues with different advantages for different people with different needs.

Which is why it doesn't make sense to have the names be so similar. The product families just aren't. They both have their own appeal - a different niche that's being filled by either of them. And the names ought to reflect that, from both a clarity and a marketing perspective.

I will always think it's a lame and childish tactic, when it is used as a tactic, anyway. Even when it isn't intentional, it is a confusing and non-functional way to represent your product. At best, people momentarily have trouble telling the two apart. At worst, not only are they annoyed by it, but the product is forever less likely to stand out for whatever merits it does have. It's a terrible connotation to have to shake. It will forever be just an alternative to something good, when what they really want is for there to be no alternative in the first place... there is only your product and then there is "everything else." "Substitute" is kind of an ugly word in cultures of innovation, isn't it? Should be the obvious thing to avoid, right?

I feel like this is one of those things some marketing guy came up with to keep his salary going and everybody else just followed along... probably with some psycho-social bullshit, tenuous-but-nice-looking statistics, and "recent studies." In my personal opinion, he should be fired for sabotaging his company, confusing its potential customers, lying to his team members, and just generally being an unlikable dick. Even when it works, it's still just kind of a blatantly tactless and poorly-thought-out thing to do. This goes for both the deliberate nut-hanging and bumbling unintentional juxtapositions.

I don't get it... isn't the idea to make your product stand out? Doesn't marketing 101 say that your products' names should be consistent, as easy as possible to register/understand/associate with what you offer, and chosen to make the product stand out from other products within a market? I mean... how often do people actually win at talent shows by copping the best prospect's act? Maybe in fiction... sure, people want to think they'll beat some prick at their own game (makes for a satisfying underdog story,) but in reality it usually works better to trust YOURself and play to YOUR own strengths. You can't take someone's title while there is still room for debate... not without people refusing to take it seriously, anyway. Doing so just screams of the jealousy of someone unable to do thier own thing like it has never been done.

Another example - if you were an aspiring musician, you wouldn't want to literally become the same as your idol - you want to be something newer and better than them. You can't surpass them by just doing what they do and calling it a day. People will say that you're a lazy artist... that you're forgettable. You are then just a glorified cover artist - and it's hard to get out of that once you're there. "Oh hey, it's that guy that sounds like that guy! Look at him go." "Eh, yeah he's pretty good but he'll never be as good as..."

It says to me, "I don't really believe in my product, and I want to hide the fact that I chose not to or wasn't good enough to surpass my competitors effort and ingenuity in any way." It comes off as thoughtless. Like all you really care to do is have a piece of the latest fad.

Don't even get me started on naming conventions within lines of products from the same companies. Slightly different implications, but some of the same principles apply. You're just living in your own shadow instead. They all need to learn when to distinguish and when to bolster association. It's not complicated. In fact, by nature, it relies on simple and logical progressions. Pick one and stick to it. And for god's sake, never ever stagger names that move forward in conjunction with one another (looking at you Zen 2/Ryzen 3.) When people have to write informative blog entries and do videos for newcomers attempting to tell all of your products apart, you're probably fucking up somewhere. The best marketing is intuitive and works on a level below consciousness. If they have to stop to contemplate what it means, you've already lost them.

AMD, Intel, and Nvidia all have products that are truly great and in categories of their own, but sometimes I think their marketing people are among the worst of any industry I've seen. So many reasons, really. The naming conventions are simply one embodiment of everything wrong with their mindsets towards representing themselves. I don't think my descriptions are true of any of them. That's just how it comes off when they copy each other's names... that or bastardize, convolute, or cannibalize their own. These naming schemes are terrible representations of who they are and what they have to offer.


...but hey, everyone's PCs are looking nice lately. Uh... good job guys.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 3, 2019)

I feel bad for ranting here and not even contributing to the main topic... even worse, I've been here for a minute but nobody has seen my build.



So I dug this one up, shitty lighting and all. I'm still trying to get some better pictures of it, but the red LEDs refuse to be red in photos unless they are very under-exposed, at which point they are all you can see. It's like I can't win. One day I will have some nice pictures of this build. For now this will have to do. Upon closer inspection she is looking a little dusty. 

Getting this build to where it is now was a much longer ride than it needed to be, but I'm happy with it. The themes were balance, consistency, and reliability. I put some thought into that. Everything is meant to be complimentary, with nothing holding anything back or generally performing poorer than other things. Nothing amazing or excessive, though definitely not 'cheap.' I've got no issues throwing up some of the extras for better quality components where it counts.

Midsize case with minimal, but optimal airflow setup in the form of two ML140's in the front. It's a negative pressure case as-is, so exhaust was excluded - I found that all it did was make me turn my intakes up and make things significantly louder. Temperatures don't vary between the two, but dust sure does!

R5 2600 under a midsize tower (the lovely Dark Rock 4.) Modestly OC'd to 4ghz (down from a 4.2ghz daily-use max for best cooling-to-throughput balance). Can pretty much never be heard over the case fans, which are also pretty quiet, with neither ever needing to go much over 1000rpm. Meanwhile temperatures never cross 60C. Took a lot of trial and error to get it there.

Strix 2060 for very quiet 1080p gaming performance. I love this card. Top performer in noise and frame rates, plus nothing else looks like it. I've got the fan curve set so that it will hit ~70C when pushed hard (such as with Metro Exodus on high settings with RTX on and no DLSS.) In those cases, it still holds its clocks well without getting out of hand with noise. The rest of the time, it barely sounds like it's trying. Well worth the $400 for me. Basic cards were only $50 less and somehow the Founders ran $20 more! Think I'll have this one for a good few years. Right now it's pushing most games to ultra settings with ease at 60fps, and can probably do respectably high frame rates on high settings. Or I could stick to 60hz and run 1440p @ high settings for a while. I have zero problems with any of that.

2x8gb 3200 CL14 TridentZ for optimal performance with Zen+. No brainer. They look nice and overclock well. I'm running into edge cases where 16gb is not enough, namely with audio production. But for now I'm sticking with just the two sticks, as I don't think the mobo/CPU can hold that speed/latency with 4 sticks. Can't bring myself to sacrifice overall performance to gain a bit in that one application. I'll pick up two more if I ever move to a premium X570.

Strix X370 for solid all around performance, versatility, and looks (and because I got it half price new-open-box with full warranty - a couple small nicks on the IO shroud tell me some dumbass tried to cram it somewhere it didn't belong.) No bells and whistles - just an all around good, stable board. No hitches with it in a year of abuse.

Corsair rm650x for noise, longevity, and wiggle room. I would've gone with a Seasonic Focus Gold... but I got two faulty ones in a row and said "Fuck it. Maybe next time Seasonic..."


All in all what I wound up with was a solidly-performing, cool and quiet build... capable of anything I throw at it. I'm now afraid of messing with it. I wanted a build that never struggles to do what I want and looks good doing it. Just feels like nothing I could do would truly be better now that I've gotten exactly that.  I'm down to minor aesthetic things now.


Storage is my only mess. I've got a Seagate 1tb for general storage and anything that doesn't really benefit from faster r/w. The SATA 860 Evo is only 250gb and was my original system drive. When I found myself wanting for more fast storage, I opted for a 500gb 970 Evo nvme, which only made sense to have as the system drive. Now the 250gb drive still is too small for what I use it for... which is open-world and slower-loading games, as well as the 20gb+ VST instrument libraries I've amassed (makes a HUGE difference loading them up.) Turns out 250gb goes really fast, considering actual is already less and I over-provision another 30gb. Backup situation is grim too. I've got a 2gb portable Seagate stuck on the back, which I usually pop the cord out until I go to bed, when my scans and backup run.

I'm considering ditching the 250gb 860 for a 500gb or 1tb model, prices prevailing. If I went 1tb, I feel like I could forever use the 1tb HDD for nothing but photos, music, and personal files, with 'core' apps on the nvme, and any other game/app on the SATA ssd. But I suppose that's getting excessive... I could always snag another 250gb model and live with having too many drives. I'm torn. My storage problems always come from not thinking ahead and only buying for my needs then. I don't want to keep making that mistake. Besides, by the time Zen 2 rolls around, it's looking like some of the parts from this build will go into a secondary one - what would go out then basically completes a build I have in spare parts, minus a case. That 250gb drive could go back to being an OS drive in that system.

Either way I really want to get two 4gb HDD's running externally so I can have some backup granularity and redundancy. And if I ever start maxing out, I just have to choose which matters more to me.


Side note... I hated RGB in the beginning of my reentry into this stuff, even though I liked cathodes and LED fans back in the day. But as I went along with this build's progression, I wound up doing several commissions where they wanted specific themes and started to appreciate what it can do for a build and how much customization it allows, so I started looking at RGB in my planned upgrades. Now, I am all for some thoughtful RGB. I really wish I could make a good case for it with my build. I think the red against subtle blacks and grays is pretty sexy in person. Too bad it doesn't easily translate to photos.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 3, 2019)

@robot zombie 
You can make out the red reflecting on the back plate of the RTX 2060, and inside the case. It doesn't look that bad if it was a reddish orange.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 5, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> @robot zombie
> You can make out the red reflecting on the back plate of the RTX 2060, and inside the case. It doesn't look that bad if it was a reddish orange.


I don't think that it looks bad, per se. It's just... not at all how it looks lol. The yellow-orange is interesting, I guess. I agree, it doesn't look bad. But everything does appear completely red in real life.

It's more than vanity for me... like, I want some nice pictures of my builds to look back on... and be able to see them as they looked back then, sure.

But every now and then I get some requests thrown my way. I have a friend in the biz who sometimes gets people seeking custom builds... which they don't even remotely do lol. I say that's what you get for putting "computer" in your business name around here, but I digress. They mostly work with businesses... system integration and support is their kick. Between that and now word-of-mouth from past work, I do get some fun little gigs here and there.

If it's something I'm comfortable doing and I feel I have what they want, I take the job, full consultation and everything - I keep it professional. What I'm finding in these sit-downs is that a lot of these people end up being rich tech... erm... "fans" lets call them. Love for all things techy, but not often very knowledgeable... they just like it a lot from an aesthetic and lifestyle viewpoint. Their homes are full of fancy tech for the sake of it, all set up by pros. They want set-piece builds and they toss a ton of money at this stuff. It's like an extension of interior decoration, in a way. That's just the nature of this area. There are little pockets of that 'pop tech' culture here. Not my thing, but I get it - and anybody living here will tell you there is money to be had over on "the island." It's a booming economy for us on the other side of the tracks. These types predominantly want builds to show-off and brag to their friends/family about. Bonus points for them if it was done by a local guy who's good, but only a few people know about, the 'keep-it-local' mantra is heavily romanticized. I've done a few like that now (hey... the extra cash ain't bad!) And then I see the pictures they post on social media and just sort of cringe at how bad they are... there's no way these highly aesthetically minded people are happy with that.

I just feel like it would've been cool to be able to offer some nice, professional-looking images for them to share. I'm sure at least a couple of them would've gone for it. Just one more thing that's worth getting down... something that adds unique value to what I do. Also gives me a bit of a portfolio to ease initial conversations a bit - these people are among the most persnickety folks on the planet. Not to mention that's great free promotion for me! So I may care more about it than most people here lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2019)

I guess having an optical drive is still a nice bonus via a cheap USB3.0 to SATA/IDE adapter.

e: oops, one led strip seems to be disconnected, need to fix that


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 9, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I guess having an optical drive is still a nice bonus via a cheap USB3.0 to SATA/IDE adapter.
> 
> e: oops, one led strip seems to be disconnected, need to fix that


A little bit of cleaning the acrylic wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> A little bit of cleaning the acrylic wouldn't hurt.


Yeah, hella lot fingerprints there  having a microfiber cloth helps a lot with that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, hella lot fingerprints there  having a microfiber cloth helps a lot with that.



Dust seems to be attracted to acrylic


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2019)

tigger said:


> Dust seems to be attracted to acrylic


Yeah, I've had the same problem before with cases which had an acrylic window.

Looks much better now since I cleaned it.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 9, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I guess having an optical drive is still a nice bonus via a cheap USB3.0 to SATA/IDE adapter.


I've only used my external DVD-RW USB drive three times out of the 5 years I've had it. It's always covered in dust even though it gets put away in a desk drawer.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 10, 2019)

bad picture...the window is reflecting everything and the light is poor but...this is my main rig.

That one stick of ram, right side near CPU lights up too...all those lights go on and off alternating surge type thing...






Ok yeah....I need to clean up all the wires lol

Here is the whole desk..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 13, 2019)

A couple more pics-









The red is not quite so glowy, just the came seems to make it look like it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 17, 2019)

Frankenstein - subject to change when my Be Quiet! loot arrives. But damn my 1080TI looks ugly lol, But i knew it would look this way when i stuck the heatsinks on.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 18, 2019)

just added some custom cables and a fresh motherboard on 7700k, pci lane bust on the old one.
2700x, 1080.



17 7700k, 580.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> just added some custom cables and a fresh motherboard on 7700k, pci lane bust on the old one.
> 2700x, 1080.
> View attachment 125238
> 17 7700k, 580.
> View attachment 125239




Love that second case - cables look clean too.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 18, 2019)

thanks phanbuey, it was a cheapish discontinued case call loop, i think i payed £60 delivered, when thay first came out thay was £120ish,its all so got a glass pannel that gos on the front and one for the top but thay restrict air flow too much so i leave them off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

Big dicc cooler...





Im proud to say that i didnt have to strip the entire machine out. If i had the 601 case Be Quiet sent me, i would of lost a few knuckles. I would of come out looking like ive been to a pub brawl.

I Just made the memory clearence thank god but i had to shift the front fan right up to the top as far as it would go.

Sadly it hides the LED lighting effect of one of my module that im not too happy about.


All in all i rate the fitting process 8/10 made easier because i have a big case. Took me a while to fit as i had to split the install into 2  parts for gym then dinner

Its a little dusty and theres a little residue left from where a LED strip used to be stuck to the case.

With the side panel off its idling 32-35'c. Ambient temp is 22.3'c

I'll let it do 10mins of real bench then i'm reinstalling windows


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Big dicc cooler...
> 
> View attachment 125305
> 
> ...



I'm jealous. Want back to air cooler but this frio don't have bracket for 2011 Motherboard.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sadly it hides the LED lighting effect of one of my module that im not too happy about.


Consider it function over form, meaning looks are secondary to the performance, unless you can work out a balance between the two.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Consider it function over form, meaning looks are secondary to the performance, unless you can work out a balance between the two.




On a brighter note - without the AIO taking up space. the case looks a little brighter then before. It was really kinda subtle lighting due to the radiator blocking the light strip.

Its quite a silent PC setup in idle. I have  a laptop cooler and the sound of that on it lowest setting is a lot louder than my PC. Never really realised how much noise an AIO makes,


----------



## desennium (Jun 20, 2019)

finally upgraded my 550D to the new 175R.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 20, 2019)

*desennium*
 a very clean and neat and tidy build mate, i like it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 20, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Big dicc cooler...
> 
> View attachment 125305
> 
> ...



Glad to see you join the dark side of cooling 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Never really realised how much noise an AIO makes,



That is one of the many reasons I stick to air. Temps be damned, safe range is safe range and OC happens out of the box these days so what the hell. Silence & Simplicity is king.

Side note, you'll probably notice you can ramp that beQuiet dual fan setup up pretty far before it becomes more audible than the rest of the rig. Worth experimenting a bit with, it can move a LOT of air.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 20, 2019)

Razer Blade 2019

i7 9750h @4.5ghz, 16GB G Skill 3200/16 DDR4 (upgraded), 970 Pro 512gb (upgraded), RTX 2070, 240hz IPS 1080p, Intel AX200 Wifi6/AX

Sexy beast of a machine, which i've undervolted and liquid metalled as well as replacing the stock thermal pads. Quiet and fast.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not into laptops, but that looks clean


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 20, 2019)

Macbook Pro grade chassis with PC grade components. Also has thunderbolt 3 + USB 3.1 gen 2 type A instead of just thunderbolt.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 20, 2019)

Oooo, i forgot about me lappy. last years model.
GP72MVR 7RFX Leopard Pro. sporting a 7700hq, and gtx1060,500gb m.2 "upgrade", 1tb ssd. "upgraded today"



undervolted -100, batterys lasts 2 hr for imaging and web, and about a hour gaming at max, ive 16gb of ram @2400 single channel "i know" but will be putting another 16 when funds allow im sorta holding hoping the price will drop soon.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 20, 2019)

Got airflow ? Why i see to many new case with ZERO airflow ?? No mesh panels anymore !










The 120mm is for the fresh air 






I cant put a heatsink to my SSD due to the design of the connection on the motherbard  so i opted fot a 40mm fan. From 41 degrees to 38 ( helped a bit )






Currently 8 fans are spinning in my Cooler Master case


----------



## PerfectWave (Jun 20, 2019)

WhiteNoise said:


> bad picture...the window is reflecting everything and the light is poor but...this is my main rig.
> 
> That one stick of ram, right side near CPU lights up too...all those lights go on and off alternating surge type thing...
> 
> ...


wondering how can u see your monitor,,,,


----------



## desennium (Jun 20, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> *desennium*
> a very clean and neat and tidy build mate, i like it.



Thank you @xtreemchaos  I downsized since I never actually used all the space in the 550D. Seeing the Antec P101 Silent review made me post. It's a well built case and has served me for 7 years.





On a side note... i want to take a moment and shame in this abomination. not my proudest moment. my credit score felt this.





@robot zombie 

Typically not into RGB lighting but your setup is beautiful! that color!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 20, 2019)

Just finished filling the system. Excuse the colour of water will be replacing with distilled soon.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 20, 2019)

desennium said:


> On a side note...


thats just sound proofing


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's mine currently, will be upgrading case etc pretty soon aslong as rthe new case has space for 6 HDD's



*Bonus round*: One of my old rat-cases, think it had a Q9550 and GTX 760 in it with X-F i Platinum.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 23, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Here's mine currently, will be upgrading case etc pretty soon aslong as rthe new case has space for 6 HDD's
> 
> View attachment 125571
> 
> ...




Pretty hardcore looking rig you got there.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 23, 2019)

desennium said:


> Typically not into RGB lighting but your setup is beautiful! that color!


Hey thanks! I've never been much for RGB either, but after doing some commissions and getting my hands on some _really_ nice RGB parts, I started feeling it more. There's so much more you can do than what is usually seen with all of the overdone madness that most people slap on a build and just call it a day. I think if you kinda think it through and get a little creative, you can get some universally nice results. You can have something that really pops and stands out in its own way. Like... there are builds that only an RGB lover can appreciate - it's all about the RGB... then, there are builds that are just good on thier own and happen to feature RGB accents. I look at it the same as light in visual art... it's usually used to bring out textures and lead the eye across the subject/frame. You're supposed to use it to bring out details in the build that already look good... it's a way of directing people's attention, not covering-up or superseding. The light itself is not the focal point. And on that note... there are A LOT of RGB parts that simply look bad. The RGB only somewhat masks it. If you turn the RGB off and it doesn't look good, it's never going to look great with it on.

Honestly though, I like your build better. It really looks clean... well except for that thing we won't talk about.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 23, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty hardcore looking rig you got there.



It's an old one back from when cases were guady as all hell so I "ratted" it haha!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 23, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Here's mine currently, will be upgrading case etc pretty soon aslong as rthe new case has space for 6 HDD's
> 
> View attachment 125571
> 
> ...




...whoah...Asus lion square CPU cooler.....got one of those things. Gonna Jerry rig it to fit a modern socket.  That thing set me onto the enthusiast computer path a long long long long time ago.....


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2019)

I've had my main laptop for one year now.




On June 23, 2018, I bought this barebones Eluktronics (Clevo) W650KK1 and all the components needed for it for a total of $574. 
I originally put 8GB of DDR4-2133, a Pentium G4560, a 128GB ADATA SU800, and a 1TB HGST hard drive. It has a 4GB GTX 1050 Ti.




I can safely say this is one of the best laptops to get if you're a computer enthusiast with a smaller budget.
Since buying it, I've sidegraded the CPU to a Core i5-6500T, added an extra 4GB of memory, and upgraded the SSD to a 250GB Samsung 970 EVO (with an aftermarket heatsink).




It has been able to do everything I need it to. Any game I throw at it runs just fine. It even has enough power to emulate Wii U games (BotW runs at 40 FPS in Cemu).




In the future, I hope to upgrade it to 16GB of DDR4-2400 or 2666, replace the hard drive with an SSD, and maybe even upgrade the display to a 120Hz unit.
Hope it lasts me another few years.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 24, 2019)

desennium said:


> finally upgraded my 550D to the new 175R.



Looks good, nice and clean.

I just redid the tim on my cpus and gpus with Thermalright TF8. Works good 

It is still amusing how small that 970 is.. That tiny thing packs a good punch, just cant oc it, or it throttles itself like crazy. But if I leave it alone it just does its thing. I can see why the first revision didn't last long in production. But still, if you just leave it alone, its pretty sweet for 150cnd..


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 25, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...whoah...Asus lion square CPU cooler.....got one of those things. Gonna Jerry rig it to fit a modern socket.  That thing set me onto the enthusiast computer path a long long long long time ago.....



I really liked the cooler, it was easy to install for the time. But the only thing I could never figure out is why they called it the Lion Square.... when it's round? haha Great performance though. Had the Q9550 at 3.6Ghz 24/7 and with the BioStar T45 I could get 475FSB for 4Ghz but it wasn't 100% stable in a few benchmarks, one of my favourite systems from the years gone by.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 25, 2019)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Here's mine currently, will be upgrading case etc pretty soon aslong as rthe new case has space for 6 HDD's
> 
> View attachment 125571
> 
> ...


Spray it with stabilo colors


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jun 26, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Spray it with stabilo colors



It's long gone now, wish I'd thought of that at the time as I am very good at spraying things I've (resprayed several motorbikes top-to-bottom that you'd never know they were done by a non-professional! haha).

Another bonus: I left the power-on cables hanging out of the case so you had to err "hot-wire" it to start it....

Bonus round 2: Athlon XP 2600+ system @ 2.34Ghz, pretty clean build for the time but the cooler put me off Coolermaster for years since the performance was so crap and the price so high.







WhiteNoise said:


> bad picture...the window is reflecting everything and the light is poor but...this is my main rig.
> 
> That one stick of ram, right side near CPU lights up too...all those lights go on and off alternating surge type thing...
> 
> ...



Love the setup, some awesome valve stages you have there with the near field reference monitors. Also spotted that bottle of whisky you have hidden in the back corner. Great setup.

Really envious as I used to have a sweet home studio setup but was burgled around 8-9 years ago so that's a long story with an unhappy ending.






freeagent said:


> View attachment 125590



Good to see another x58 user, we're almos an endangered species!


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 27, 2019)

Excuse the potato grade pics,obviously I rather spend money on my PC than phones/cameras.













Built this PC 1 year ago,at least most of it but its still getting some upgrades. 'GPU upgrade later this year,hopefully.'

I kinda like this case tho it does have certain issues when building,like the bottom fans get in the way and quite a pain in the ass once they are in.
Well at least I could hide cables behind them.
Also have to clean the glass panel fairly often due to the small space between the glass panel and the case so the dust gets in.

I'm okay with RGB as long as its set to 1 maybe 2 colors and its not overkill,I tend to change the color every few weeks but this is how I use it most of the time.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 1, 2019)

In the process of replacing  the cpu cooler of The Last Node
Previous was the stock AMD cooler now the ID Cooling IS-60 with the Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM.







Edit: And done!



The fan has 5mm of clearance to the panel.


----------



## desennium (Jul 3, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Hey thanks! I've never been much for RGB either, but after doing some commissions and getting my hands on some _really_ nice RGB parts, I started feeling it more. There's so much more you can do than what is usually seen with all of the overdone madness that most people slap on a build and just call it a day. I think if you kinda think it through and get a little creative, you can get some universally nice results. You can have something that really pops and stands out in its own way. Like... there are builds that only an RGB lover can appreciate - it's all about the RGB... then, there are builds that are just good on thier own and happen to feature RGB accents. I look at it the same as light in visual art... it's usually used to bring out textures and lead the eye across the subject/frame. You're supposed to use it to bring out details in the build that already look good... it's a way of directing people's attention, not covering-up or superseding. The light itself is not the focal point. And on that note... there are A LOT of RGB parts that simply look bad. The RGB only somewhat masks it. If you turn the RGB off and it doesn't look good, it's never going to look great with it on.
> 
> Honestly though, I like your build better. It really looks clean... well except for that thing we won't talk about.



@robot zombie 

That's the thing though, your build is very very sleek and subtle! That color hue you chose is spot on! I prefer yours. In fact, it was never my intention to build a white themed setup. I originally had plans to make it all black etc.. but the only available motherboard at the time was that Z170-Deluxe... and little by little other white components started showing up. Not sure how that happened haha. Fast forward 3 years later... I've somehow managed to build a Oreo inspired computer. It did grow on me eventually. Looking back, I would probably have gone with some subtle lights or something. Both of my brothers have crazy RGB and multi-monitored setups and while not my cup of tea, I can definitely have some appreciation for.... and as far as that thing that shall not be named, well, I don't know how that happened hahaha

@Sithaer 

See!! Like your build too! I love the soft color at the bottom. I bet it looks amazing at night! Hopefully it's not distracting...


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 3, 2019)

desennium said:


> @Sithaer
> 
> See!! Like your build too! I love the soft color at the bottom. I bet it looks amazing at night! Hopefully it's not distracting...



Yea it looks better at night.

The lights don't distract me but the glass panel used to for a few weeks,I mean the reflections on it.
For a while I was wondering what the hell is catching my right eye's 'attention' randomly then I realized its the monitor screen reflecting on the glass,like when im scrolling up/down while browsing I can see the movement reflecting on it.
Got used to it by now tho.

*@SN2716057*

Cool small build,would not build one for myself but I find them interesting.
Kinda curious,what are the CPU/GPU temps under ~average load,something like gaming?


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 3, 2019)

desennium said:


> Thank you @xtreemchaos  I downsized since I never actually used all the space in the 550D. Seeing the Antec P101 Silent review made me post. It's a well built case and has served me for 7 years.
> 
> View attachment 125353
> 
> ...


OMG = you've got a Science experiment happening there )


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 4, 2019)

Ehem ... Excuse us.. new build 9900k+2080 ti


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2019)

How's the temps @HUSKIE ?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 4, 2019)

Aha, Still in progress. Look at rad on bottom not yet connected. Only fans are working. Lol..


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2019)

Got something from China... a bracket to mount 2x 80-92mm fans for GPU cooling, since my Asus card has only an universal block so it needs it. My soundcard got in the way, so I had to trade the cards' placements  Anyway, looks pretty fine I guess?


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 10, 2019)

3700x @ 4.3 
X470 CH7
16GB 3200mhz CL16


----------



## LittleKonae (Jul 14, 2019)

My Current Setup.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sithaer said:


> Spoiler: 1st bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply.
Playing Assassin's Creed Origins at 1080p (medium to high settings @ 60fps) it got 44°C on the CPU and 66°C on the GPU.
I currently moved the mobo to a different case along with a different cpu: R3 2200G to be used as a HTPC only.

HTPC








ps; the PC above my tv is my VR rig


----------



## Lorec (Jul 16, 2019)

After successful case transition. 




Thing is, I recently got a D15 and an Accelero IV for my 1080ti FE.
They do not work well together.
Also somehow C8H mobo has some ram clearance issues when You mount Accelero IV in the first slot.



I mounted it in the second slot without arctic triple fan solution.
Using my case fans for the purpose
(I saw it in some sff type of build).
Temps close to ambient, but I need fan pwm to vga connector so those two fans directly below can by controlled by the card itself.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2019)

here's yet another system in this case that'll make 5 so far


----------



## Lorec (Jul 16, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> here's yet another system in this case that'll make 5 so far
> 
> View attachment 126959


 Haha so the case is like this xD I thought You were lazy to flip sideways picture


----------



## Anzlew (Jul 16, 2019)

My current rig.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Haha so the case is like this xD I thought You were lazy to flip sideways picture



Oh yeah it's an Silverstone RaVeN RV02 with the USB 3.0 upgrade for the front panel the one really good thing about this style of case is no bendy GPU and shit ton of air blowing up and out 300CFM infact the only thin I dislike is that the Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming puts 4 of the 6 SATA port in the stupidest place making cable management look shit


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 17, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Oh yeah it's an Silverstone RaVeN RV02 with the USB 3.0 upgrade for the front panel the one really good thing about this style of case is no bendy GPU and shit ton of air blowing up and out 300CFM infact the only thin I dislike is that the Asus TUF X470 Plus Gaming puts 4 of the 6 SATA port in the stupidest place making cable management look shit




I had the Raven RV02 for two systems too all watercooled. Im excited to see the new Raven that they have to release for winter, i hope.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2019)

With the 2080 ti installed.... This system has been Somewhat neglected with the 3900X system going up and being tinkered with over the last week. Just waiting for the Gears 5 technical test to go Live.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 17, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> With the 2080 ti installed.... This system has been Somewhat neglected with the 3900X system going up and being tinkered with over the last week. Just waiting for the Gears 5 technical test to go Live.
> View attachment 127018
> View attachment 127019



Nice system!

Now all you need is an ultrawide and a vr headset


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 17, 2019)

Heres my main gaming rig as in my system specs list....










Yes the radiator is mounted externally outside under my car port. And yes here in the UK during winter i have to turn the fans off completely on the radiator or i get condensation forming on my WC tube metal fittings if the water temp drops below 10c


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Nice system!
> 
> Now all you need is an ultrawide and a vr headset



I tried VR hated it.... I'm also not a fan of ultra wide monitors... Once 4k/144hz hdr monitors mature a bit I may grab one. Probbaly after I get a new GPU though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 17, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> I had the Raven RV02 for two systems too all watercooled. Im excited to see the new Raven that they have to release for winter, i hope.



You mean this





Actually I'm not that impressed with it IF I was going to replace the RV02 with anther similar type case I'd probably go for the Alta S1


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 17, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> Yes the radiator is mounted externally outside under my car port. And yes here in the UK during winter i have to turn the fans off completely on the radiator or i get condensation forming on my WC tube metal fittings if the water temp drops below 10c



That seems kind of like a double edge sword. Great cooling in the spring and  autumn, but kinda bad if its 90+ (32 c) outside and your radiator is out there during the summer. The coolant in the radiator doesn't change to a complete block of ice in the winter? What if you have to move the PC?

Drilling thru interior walls to outside for PC cooling is pretty extreme.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> That seems kind of like a double edge sword. Great cooling in the spring and  autumn, but kinda bad if its 90+ (32 c) outside and your radiator is out there during the summer. The coolant in the radiator doesn't change to a complete block of ice in the winter? What if you have to move the PC?
> 
> Drilling thru interior walls to outside for PC cooling is pretty extreme.




I've seen it done with a garden hose in one side of the water block and then out the other side down the drain so the water never got heat soaked worked well but was a shit when it came time to move the system


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 18, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> That seems kind of like a double edge sword. Great cooling in the spring and  autumn, but kinda bad if its 90+ (32 c) outside and your radiator is out there during the summer. The coolant in the radiator doesn't change to a complete block of ice in the winter? What if you have to move the PC?
> 
> Drilling thru interior walls to outside for PC cooling is pretty extreme.



I live in the North of the UK so ambient temperatures hardly ever go above 22c, very rare when they do and if they do its in a shaded area under my car port. Ive used it like this for 5 years now with no negative effects at all, also i have 8 140mm noctua industrial fans in push pull on the rad for when it does get warm, my temps never go above 44 on cpu and 48 on gpu. Also the Mayhems coolant im using is good to -14c, but yeah if temps drop below this i have to turn PC on and leave it running just to be safe. Like i said ive fitted 2 x high amp in line 12v switches so i can switch the fans off completely should temps outside drop below 10c.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 18, 2019)

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/BMtgXL Full specs.

Beast of a PC and completely silent.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 18, 2019)

The Raven 2 was one of my favourite cases. Once you got around all of the things that made it different than normal cases. Actually the only reason I got rid of mine is because it did not really support AIOs.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 18, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The Raven 2 was one of my favourite cases. Once you got around all of the things that made it different than normal cases. Actually the only reason I got rid of mine is because it did not really support AIOs.



In a way it did support AIO's of bigger than 120mm ones but it meant sacrificing the 180mm fans on the bottom of the case to do it the better way with this case was to go custom loop and have the RAD on the outside of the case


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 18, 2019)

Prepping for a new gpu and power supply..


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 18, 2019)

And the last one, 5 is enough. I hate to see idle processors dusting (sort of) away in my closet. So I build a little house for it.



Mostly consist of old parts (GTX1060, Corsair Air 540, Corsair RM550, Gelid Phantom, 6x nb-eloop b12-2 fans) with the exception of the mobo (MSI B450M Mortar) and the memory (Corsiar LPX V3000).



Although I am thinking of buying a smaller case..this thing is too big.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 19, 2019)

Everything in now and ready to roll.


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 19, 2019)

AMD, ZOTAC, ASUS


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 19, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> View attachment 127190
> Everything in now and ready to roll.



Those are the best qdc, it's just a pity they couldn't make them in black.


----------



## Bronko1337 (Jul 19, 2019)

I've been lurking a while and decided to post my system too. It's incredible how beautiful PC's are nowadays, compared to the first few hundred pages. 
I recently thought it would be a fun project to watercool my pc and bought a few things. It's not finished yet, I need to install a proper drainage system and want to get a aquaero with tempsensors and a flow meter.
My case is a Dark Base 700. To improve the airflow a friend of mine cut sum holes in the top. 




Now here's a picture of the internals. 








It wont't stay like that for long, because I ordered a new Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm curious on how that thing performs against my old 4770k.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 19, 2019)

Current setup -- going to see if intel is doing anything interesting with x299 cascade lake - x (like dropping prices on the 12 core).


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 19, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Those are the best qdc, it's just a pity they couldn't make them in black.


they do offer them in black now, https://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-qdc-10mm-black.html
the only thing that sucks about them is they require the pump at full speed if you ever use them as intended to overcome the air bubbles they introduce when you put the loop back together, otherwise it will act as if theres a clog in the loop if you dont run the pump up to full speed for a few seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Current setup -- going to see if intel is doing anything interesting with x299 cascade lake - x (like dropping prices on the 12 core).


Nice, I'm waiting for a CPU to put in my X299 Omega myself.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 19, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> they do offer them in black now, https://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-qdc-10mm-black.html
> the only thing that sucks about them is they require the pump at full speed if you ever use them as intended to overcome the air bubbles they introduce when you put the loop back together, otherwise it will act as if theres a clog in the loop if you dont run the pump up to full speed for a few seconds.



Oh cool, ty.
Well, I have 3 rads and 2 blocks, bleeding air is pretty common after every maintenance job.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 19, 2019)

SN2716057 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> Playing Assassin's Creed Origins at 1080p (medium to high settings @ 60fps) it got 44°C on the CPU and 66°C on the GPU.
> I currently moved the mobo to a different case along with a different cpu: R3 2200G to be used as a HTPC only.



Nice,thats actually better than what I expected and tbh better than my usual temps while gaming.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Nice, I'm waiting for a CPU to put in my X299 Omega myself.



I am in the same shoes as yourself...  But no money means I'll be waiting a while...  I'd like to get a 7980XE delidded etc but the chances are.....  Well, slim.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is mine. (Almost 6 years old )
Excuse the dust 

P.S 
Should i mount that AIO in front?
Will a GPU and SSD backplate look nice in white with LED's?


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 23, 2019)

More cooling, less RGB.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 26, 2019)

I swapped out my True Spirit 140 Power for my Le Grand Macho RT, I really didn't think I would see much of a difference, but I dropped a few c  over TS140P. The last time I tried was about a year ago, and I didn't see that much of a change between the two. Ambient was a couple c warmer today compared to yesterday when I started my test so LGMRT is staying. I am in my new place now, and the pc is in the basement so light isn't the greatest.. which is why I didn't see the fluff in the cooler.. and its a little dusty, air is in a box somewhere lol.. sorry to flash ya.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 26, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I swapped out my True Spirit 140 Power for my Le Grand Macho RT, I really didn't think I would see much of a difference, but I dropped a few c  over TS140P. The last time I tried was about a year ago, and I didn't see that much of a change between the two. Ambient was a couple c warmer today compared to yesterday when I started my test so LGMRT is staying. I am in my new place now, and the pc is in the basement so light isn't the greatest.. which is why I didn't see the fluff in the cooler.. and its a little dusty, air is in a box somewhere lol.. sorry to flash ya.
> 
> View attachment 127811View attachment 127812




Might just be fresh paste -- I do love those coolers, so good and quiet.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 27, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Might just be fresh paste.



Or a lack of dust


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2019)

Or the new case, nice and small stuffed with cfm.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> Prepping for a new gpu and power supply..


Orange Translucent PS2?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 28, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 127227View attachment 127228View attachment 127229
> 
> 
> Current setup -- going to see if intel is doing anything interesting with x299 cascade lake - x (like dropping prices on the 12 core).


Jonsbo case? Looks pretty good and solid material


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 28, 2019)

My little setup Love the table with the switch to adjust the height.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> My little setup Love the table with the switch to adjust the height.


Looks nice and clean, however I'm wondering why the washer/dryer in the dining room?


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Looks nice and clean, however I'm wondering why the washer/dryer in the dining room?


LOL that is in the kitchen bud. UK houses are weird.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 28, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> My little setup Love the table with the switch to adjust the height.



So clean... the setup and the room too lol.  Love it.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> My little setup Love the table with the switch to adjust the height.



Clean setup, I need one of those foot rests.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 29, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Orange Translucent PS2?



I have it soft modded so that you can save games directly to the hard drive and play them off of that instead of the disc drive. Reduces wear and tear on the drive


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 29, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> I have it soft modded so that you can save games directly to the hard drive and play them off of that instead of the disc drive. Reduces wear and tear on the drive
> 
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949
> View attachment 127950








Enjoy your new laptop, Zero Cool.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 29, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> I have it soft modded so that you can save games directly to the hard drive and play them off of that instead of the disc drive. Reduces wear and tear on the drive
> 
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949
> View attachment 127950



I put a 750gb in mine long while ago. So much fun can be had. Nice case. My case is painted red.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 29, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> My little setup Love the table with the switch to adjust the height.



Nice case & setup, @Kovoet. 

Btw, I know that's not the Corsair K70 keyboard. Is it the Logitech G613?

Cheers


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 29, 2019)

Yep I have 6 keyboards chant them often. You don't miss a thing bud


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2019)

new coding setup


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 30, 2019)

Dearly would love a curved screen.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> Dearly would love a curved screen.



It's so nice.  They're not that expensive now too - the LG ones are amazing.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 31, 2019)

Looking at the Samsung curved at the moment. Had my Dell 29 for a long time now


----------



## theonedub (Aug 5, 2019)

Almost finished, just need to replace one fan and add the other 2tb 660p I ordered


----------



## storm-chaser (Aug 5, 2019)

DaMulta said:


> Now we have the case gallery(which I love)but most of the time I feel a lot of our systems don't look like that. Now my case does look good at times, but most of the time it's on the table, stuff hanging out the side of it. That list can go on and on
> 
> 
> So ATM what does your system look like.
> ...


I'm afraid I have the same thing going on with one of my rigs, its definitely "ghetto" at the moment, in desperate need of cable management
Sorry for the poor picture quality, the camera is horrible in low light situations... as you can see we have SSDs everywhere... sorta like a where's waldo scenario





This perticular rig serves as a test bed for various types of hardware, so I'm constantly swapping parts in and out, and thats why its a mess.


----------



## Colonel_Klinck (Aug 5, 2019)

My setup. 9900k, Aorus Z390 Master, Gigabyte 2080ti, 32gb G-Skill 3600-16.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 5, 2019)

theonedub said:


> Almost finished, just need to replace one fan and add the other 2tb 660p I ordered



Thats prett cool but I can't help but think about milk cooling whenever I see a white colored water loop system.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 8, 2019)

Couldn't resist and snatched one of those RX 580s going second hand nowadays. Never had NITRO-series card before, but they are beautiful and really well-made IMO. Also, Nitro Glow FTW!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2019)

Out with the old, in with the new - a very surprising change to be able to support full load stock clocks at comfortable temperatures. A salute to the veteran 4790K, and the H97N that survived 2 years of filthy dust from assorted countries, and being around the world 1.5 times. Devil's Canyon hands the baton off to Matisse.


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 17, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> Couldn't resist and snatched one of those RX 580s going second hand nowadays. Never had NITRO-series card before, but they are beautiful and really well-made IMO. Also, Nitro Glow FTW!


Nice build.

And yeah, I hear you on the RX 580's floating around these days. You can't beat the value-performance and a lot of them were built like brick shithouses, so even a 3rd-hand one used for mining can still run flawlessly. Those nitro cards are among the best of them, too! Enjoy the card. I've got a couple of 580's laying around myself that I can't bring myself to get rid of. They're worth more to use than they are to sell, unless you have like 10 of them lol. I'd rather get a matching pair and do a classic crossfire build just to play around with. The one you have is probably the card I'd pick, too!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 17, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Out with the old, in with the new - a very surprising change to be able to support full load stock clocks at comfortable temperatures. A salute to the veteran 4790K, and the H97N that survived 2 years of filthy dust from assorted countries, and being around the world 1.5 times. Devil's Canyon hands the baton off to Matisse.




Super cool little case I was sorta surprised they seem to retail for over $200 but the build quality looks really nice.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Super cool little case I was sorta surprised they seem to retail for over $200 but the build quality looks really nice.



It's alright. I just need it to be "strong enough" because a Pelican 1514 does all the real protecting. Back when I first bought it, SFF was a little less fleshed out than it is now. The nice thing is the modularity of the thing. The Dan-A4 follows the same philosophy, but the M1 has major advantages in cooling if you need to stick to air for travel purposes. A 125mm like the U9B or U9S is borderline, but the 115mm D9L is a perfect fit for it. Nowadays more people have discovered this combination, but I can claim to be one of the first  as essentially a cross between a split U9S and a mini-D15, it starts at good performance and only gets better as you add fans to it (like you would on a D15).

It's not Caselabs-level build quality, but definitely better than mass-market types. The brushed finished can get scratched easily, but after three years it's really just battle scars for mine. Increases street cred, if you will.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 17, 2019)

Quite happy with my 4670K/GTX1060 system at the moment, very likely it won't change much for the next five years.
I adopted the vertical exhaust method and found that it's hands down the most effective way to manage thermals.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Out with the old, in with the new - a very surprising change to be able to support full load stock clocks at comfortable temperatures. A salute to the veteran 4790K, and the H97N that survived 2 years of filthy dust from assorted countries, and being around the world 1.5 times. Devil's Canyon hands the baton off to Matisse.



absolutely love this build, i think my next build might be an ITX again.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2019)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Quite happy with my 4670K/GTX1060 system at the moment, very likely it won't change much for the next five years.
> I adopted the vertical exhaust method and found that it's hands down the most effective way to manage thermals.
> 
> View attachment 129445


Zalman power supply? Don't see much of that brand anymore.

Looks good unlike @storm-chaser's PC above.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Zalman power supply? Don't see much of that brand anymore.
> 
> Looks good unlike @storm-chaser's PC above.



They don't have Zalman power supplies anymore? Huh they must've dropped out of the market. It's been a good power supply though, I must say.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah you don't see Zalman stuff anymore, its like they just gave up. I have my old ZM-MFC2 fan controller still running after probably more than a decade of use. I do remember seeing an old case review from one of their last cases maybe? It was plastic, and I guess it was pretty terrible.. because that may have been the last I heard of them. Its possible they changed their name, I have put zero research into them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2019)

New rig a buddy and I threw together yesterday. I just love new toys!   Specs below in sig, under Test 3.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 19, 2019)

That PC-speaker, old school  You've got post code display up there, why even plug it in?


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 19, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That PC-speaker, old school  You've got post code display up there, why even plug it in?



because there is speaker pin header on the mobo..


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That PC-speaker, old school  You've got post code display up there, why even plug it in?



Typically I'm not looking at the post code LEDs when testing unless it has frozen or refused to post. I like the chirp to remind me to spam the delete key.



HUSKIE said:


> because there is speaker pin header on the mobo..



This reason is also valid


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 19, 2019)

Even my nearly snap positive wire still connected, even my MOBO has ez bedug led.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Even my nearly snap positive wire still connected, even my MOBO has ez bedug led.



I guess its proof you just need a single strand of wire connected to get the speaker to beep....lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 19, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I guess its proof you just need a single strand of wire connected to get the speaker to beep....lol



will try to digging my drawer if i have spare little useful beeper later. Need to mend my car first before the police stop me.... Lol


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 19, 2019)

Mine broke off like a year ago, didn't bother to fix or replace it. Maybe new mobo will come with one but I doubt it, since it has debug LEDs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 19, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Maybe new mobo will come with one


Typically they come with cases, if the manufacturer slides on into the goody bag.


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 19, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> View attachment 129548
> 
> New rig a buddy and I threw together yesterday. I just love new toys!   Specs below in sig, under Test 3.


Love it


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 20, 2019)

My itx PC though not at the moment. A Dan A4 version 3 I build few months back.. My smallest PC yet at 7.2 litre. At the moment I am without a case now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 20, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> I have it soft modded so that you can save games directly to the hard drive and play them off of that instead of the disc drive. Reduces wear and tear on the drive
> 
> View attachment 127948
> View attachment 127949
> View attachment 127950



You good sir, are a king who walks among mere men.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 22, 2019)

My temp PC since I'm redoing my main PC. From a 8700K with a 1080Ti to a Ryzen 2600 and a 1060






Spoiler: Main PC maintenance& redoing loop






As you can see I'm not done yet.



Cable management test fit



Leak testing at 0.5 bar



Soft tubes on the side rad for ease of maintenance


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 23, 2019)

And done! Back with my sig rig.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2019)

An all-AMD rig that's actually respectable (and doesn't make you look like a doomer fanboy) never happened after AMD+ATI merger, until now. 

Ryzen 7 2700X + RX 5700 XT MBA + MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon + 32 GB Vengeance LT + WDC Black NVMe 512GB





Yes, I've wired out both the USB 2.0 headers, I'm plugging in my mouse and keyboard to separate USB 2.0 headers. The USB 3.0 ports at the rear-panel stopped working.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

btarunr said:


> An all-AMD rig that's actually respectable (and doesn't make you look like a doomer fanboy) never happened after AMD+ATI merger, until now.
> 
> Ryzen 7 2700X + RX 5700 XT MBA + MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon + 32 GB Vengeance LT + WDC Black NVMe 512GB
> 
> ...



My PC has never been this dusty before, but regardless, well done! Just curious but why did you opt for 32gb ram? I'm still debating if I should or not.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> My PC has never been this dusty before, but regardless, well done! Just curious but why did you opt for 32gb ram? I'm still debating if I should or not.



I sometimes work with multiple large TIFF files in Photoshop that can swamp the RAM. And I wanted to see how much I can push Zen's dual-rank limitation. I can sometimes get it up to DDR4-2933, but 2667 CL14, CR1T is my 24/7 stable config. This kit uses probably the very first Hynix DDR4 chips, and Zen hates it. It got better over AGESA updates, though.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 30, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I sometimes work with multiple large TIFF files in Photoshop that can swamp the RAM. And I wanted to see how much I can push Zen's dual-rank limitation. I can sometimes get it up to DDR4-2933, but 2667 CL14, CR1T is my 24/7 stable config. This kit uses probably the very first Hynix DDR4 chips, and Zen hates it. It got better over AGESA updates, though.



I have a similar corasir kit for my db box - 32GB 2400 on a r7 1700 dual rank.  If i as much as think about increasing frequency on that ram, the computer will restart.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 30, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I have a similar corasir kit for my db box - 32GB 2400 on a r7 1700 dual rank.  If i as much as think about increasing frequency on that ram, the computer will restart.



I had the same problem with my Corsair RAM rated at 3200 but would not run above 2933 even with an X470 board. I got some Gskill RIpjaws 4 and have not looked back since.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I had the same problem with my Corsair RAM rated at 3200 but would not run above 2933 even with an X470 board. I got some Gskill RIpjaws 4 and have not looked back since.



g.skill is the gold standard ^^


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> g.skill is the gold standard ^^



Yep every kit I have bought works with the XMP profile at rated speeds. I got the RIpjaws 4 because they were rated " 3000 MHZ with 15-15-15-36 timings and they were exactly 1/2 of the Flare X 3200 in terms of cost.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2019)

It's a blue day for Aura and Corsair iCUE.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 3, 2019)

Upgraded my Ryzen 5 2600 pc with a new case; Fractal Design Meshify C TGE. Much smaller than the Corsair 540 but a lot better in cable management.



edit: please don't look at the fingerprints. 


Spoiler: internal & cable management


----------



## khemist (Sep 3, 2019)

I've not touched my setup in months since i'm spending my most of my spare time on motorbike stuff but i've sorted out the bends that i didn't have quite right from the beginning that have been annoying me.

Added the rotary from pump outlet to rad to get it lined up correctly and sorted the cpu block to gpu bend... and now i'll be tearing it all out to replace with Nickel/Brass tubing!.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2019)

I've not had a proper picture of just the [updated] rig, and my 35/2D has been wrecking my photos due to a massive blue spot smack in the middle of f/16 or smaller photos, a disease that affects apparently all AF-D primes. Back to the 50/1.8G.






This cooling setup is still inadequate; I have a NH-C14S and 2 x A12x25s on the way.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I've not had a proper picture of just the [updated] rig, and my 35/2D has been wrecking my photos due to a massive blue spot smack in the middle of f/16 or smaller photos, a disease that affects apparently all AF-D primes. Back to the 50/1.8G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a neat build. How did you manage to cram all that in there?


----------



## khemist (Sep 3, 2019)

I do like the smaller builds, i'll be doing my next as a mITX.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 3, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a neat build. How did you manage to cram all that in there?



It's not that bad. Once you build one SFF, you can build all of them. The Cablemod set isn't just for looks; it literally saves me (and my SATA drives' power connectors) from 75% of the pain.

The M1 is pretty much the only air-portable that doesn't rely on bizarre layouts to achieve cooler and GPU compatibility. SG08 was close, but it's front heavy and I suspect the horizontal placement with a U9B helped kill one of my ITX boards. 



khemist said:


> I do like the smaller builds, i'll be doing my next as a mITX.



Did somebody say brass tubing in the SM550? Sub-10L hardtube water?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> It's not that bad. Once you build one SFF, you can build all of them. The Cablemod set isn't just for looks; it literally saves me (and my SATA drives' power connectors) from 75% of the pain.
> 
> The M1 is pretty much the only air-portable that doesn't rely on bizarre layouts to achieve cooler and GPU compatibility. SG08 was close, but it's front heavy and I suspect the horizontal placement with a U9B helped kill one of my ITX boards.
> 
> ...



where does one buy this "Cablemod set"  and can you recommend a cheaper case... yours cost $210... I want something similar for my ASRock B450M Steel Legend - ryzen / navi build I am doing soon.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 3, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> where does one buy this "Cablemod set"  and can you recommend a cheaper case... yours cost $210... I want something similar for my ASRock B450M Steel Legend - ryzen / navi build I am doing soon.








						Amazon.com: Bykski Flex A35 Mini Transparent Acrylic ITX Computer Case (A51 Case): Gateway
					

Buy Bykski Flex A35 Mini Transparent Acrylic ITX Computer Case (A51 Case): Computer Cases - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				












						RAIJINTEK OPHION EVO, a SFF Case (Mini-TX) w/ Tempered Glass, Max. 330mm VGA Card, ATX PSU , TYPE-C Hub, Riser Card, 3x2.5" HDD, Magnetic Design Dust Filter, 240 AIO Water Cooling Option On Top - Newegg.com
					

Buy RAIJINTEK OPHION EVO, a SFF Case (Mini-TX) w/ Tempered Glass, Max. 330mm VGA Card, ATX PSU , TYPE-C Hub, Riser Card, 3x2.5" HDD, Magnetic Design Dust Filter, 240 AIO Water Cooling Option On Top with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> where does one buy this "Cablemod set"  and can you recommend a cheaper case... yours cost $210... I want something similar for my ASRock B450M Steel Legend - ryzen / navi build I am doing soon.





phanbuey said:


> Amazon.com: Bykski Flex A35 Mini Transparent Acrylic ITX Computer Case (A51 Case): Gateway
> 
> 
> Buy Bykski Flex A35 Mini Transparent Acrylic ITX Computer Case (A51 Case): Computer Cases - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...



The thing with that one is that, as with the others, it adopts the SL560 / A4 way of doing things, which means splitting the GPU from the rest, and a max cooler height of 90mm. 65mm for the Amazon one. Which may not matter if you're using an AIO, but if you're like me and can't use water...

The Metis from Raijintek is the only other one I can think of off my head that can fit standard 92mm towers, but it's reversed Silverstone-style and has piss poor cooling.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> The thing with that one is that, as with the others, it adopts the SL560 / A4 way of doing things, which means splitting the GPU from the rest, and a max cooler height of 90mm. 65mm for the Amazon one. Which may not matter if you're using an AIO, but if you're like me and can't use water...
> 
> The Metis from Raijintek is the only other one I can think of off my head that can fit standard 92mm towers, but it's reversed Silverstone-style and has piss poor cooling.



case not too important, as I will be using Navi blower style. I plan to add some minimal sound dampening foam inside.  I will figure out a way to mount my noctua 140mm (but their design allows them to be put in 120mm slots) fans, I have 3 of them, will use gorilla glue to mount them if I have to, stock cooler of ryzen 3700x, plenty of air flow, and stronger fan curve on the gpu. should be about same performance as full ATX style builds.

main issue will be power supply, SFF power supply, never been in market for one before... so will be interesting doing the research


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> case not too important, as I will be using Navi blower style. I plan to add some minimal sound dampening foam inside.  I will figure out a way to mount my noctua 140mm (but their design allows them to be put in 120mm slots) fans, I have 3 of them, will use gorilla glue to mount them if I have to, stock cooler of ryzen 3700x, plenty of air flow, and stronger fan curve on the gpu. should be about same performance as full ATX style builds.
> 
> main issue will be power supply, SFF power supply, never been in market for one before... so will be interesting doing the research



Will recommend that you beef up the cooling with whatever you can. Wraith Prism was a good cooler on its introduction and does admirably for a 2700X, but the 3700X is...different.

The Corsair SF600 has been a cornerstone of SFF builders since its introduction, and with Cablemod support there's really no reason not to get it unless Seasonic comes out with a banger. It's on the SF600 Platinum revision now. I can't remember if it has fan off mode, but I can't say I've ever heard it in action in 2.5 years (I know it works).


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Will recommend that you beef up the cooling with whatever you can. Wraith Prism was a good cooler on its introduction and does admirably for a 2700X, but the 3700X is...different.
> 
> The Corsair SF600 has been a cornerstone of SFF builders since its introduction, and with Cablemod support there's really no reason not to get it unless Seasonic comes out with a banger. It's on the SF600 Platinum revision now. I can't remember if it has fan off mode, but I can't say I've ever heard it in action in 2.5 years (I know it works).



I'm going to try a couple tricks on the airflow. Since I will be using a blower style fan on gpu. I am going to attempt to have intake of 2x 140mm noctua fans blowing directly on the mobo and cpu cooler (no overclocking either), and exhaust of 140mm on front, either 2x 120mm or 2x 140mm or 1x140mm depending on the case I get. Going to try to find a case with a mesh front though. I'm hoping for 80 celsius max temp, I think blowing directly on the mobo and CPU with such powerful fans will work quite well though. We will see.  If not then I will change plans.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 4, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Will recommend that you beef up the cooling with whatever you can. Wraith Prism was a good cooler on its introduction and does admirably for a 2700X, but the 3700X is...different.
> 
> The Corsair SF600 has been a cornerstone of SFF builders since its introduction, and with Cablemod support there's really no reason not to get it unless Seasonic comes out with a banger. It's on the SF600 Platinum revision now. I can't remember if it has fan off mode, but I can't say I've ever heard it in action in 2.5 years (I know it works).



I have the 750w version and that fan is completely off at idle.  SF series is amazing for quiet builds.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 4, 2019)

My good ole trusty previous main gaming rig (been replaced by a Ryzen build) -
i7 3960X + Asus Rampage IV Extreme + 4x 4GB Corsair Dom Plat 2133Mhz + 2x GB RX VEGA64 Gaming OC + 250GB Samsung 850 EVO (OS) + 480GB Sandisk SSD + 3x 2TB WD Black + Seasonic X-1250 + Caselabs M8
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This rig is hooked up to a Samsung LC49HG90DMEXXS monitor which is awesome for racing games, and slower paced FPS like Metro series.





Below is a pic of my recent Ryzen build, specs as follow -
R9 3900X + Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme + 4x 8GB XPG DDR4 D60G 3200 CL16 + PowerColor RX VEGA64 Red Devil + 256GB Sabrent Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 (OS) + 4TB Samsung 860 EVO (games) + 2TB Samsung 860 QVO (games) + 6TB WD Black (games) + 2TB Seagate Barracuda (music, movies, downloads, etc) + Corsair HX1000 Plat + CoolerMaster H500M





It's hooked up to an Acer 34" 3440x1440 monitor, I'll post a pic of it later as I'm in the process of re-arranging the monitor and a recently acquired Philips Fidelio HTL9100 soundbar.....


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm going to try a couple tricks on the airflow. Since I will be using a blower style fan on gpu. I am going to attempt to have intake of 2x 140mm noctua fans blowing directly on the mobo and cpu cooler (no overclocking either), and exhaust of 140mm on front, either 2x 120mm or 2x 140mm or 1x140mm depending on the case I get. Going to try to find a case with a mesh front though. I'm hoping for 80 celsius max temp, I think blowing directly on the mobo and CPU with such powerful fans will work quite well though. We will see.  If not then I will change plans.



Out of respect for the guys in the Ryzen 3000 thread who've probably had enough of my bitching about my 3700X, I'll just say that I'm not overclocking either, and the dual fan D9L is having trouble. Heck, I've not even gotten to the point of worrying about boost clocks because I can't really reach those speeds with Vcore I'm comfortable with. I hope that your 3700X will be an efficient bin, and will be happy with undervolting.

Generally, a lot of owners will find it difficult to relate because SFF air is a very different challenge.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 4, 2019)

@lynx29 

Mini-itx is a topic up my alley I love small builds. I owned the Raijintek Metis and I do agree with the @tabascosauz  the cooling for the case is not that optimal. The case don't really have clean traditional airflow like normal tower cases with an intake fan infront exhausting all behind or the top. The power supply is located at the front of the motherboard a design to decision to make it as compact as possible yet retaining full gpu compatibility and full height air cooler compatibility. Despite the airflow flaws, it can be remedied well with mods. I still highly recommend the Metis as it is a no compromise case for full size hardware and cooling. It is basically at the limits of full size hardware. I could cool my cpu with a massive Noctua d15s in this case 160mm high. Even despite being itx I have cooling capacity of a near mid tower case. You can gpu up to 26cm long here provided you use an sfx psu, short atx works too but not recommended.  You are building in a case with only 13 litres of volume and the space is real tight. Volume wise its similar to an ncase m1 though the layout is different and with a much cheaper price.

For power supply always go SFX even if the case support atx always use sfx with a bracket. It really really make it alot easier to assemble rather than trying to jam a full size atx psu in. I have enough of atx psu and I would not buy another one now.  Sfx psu have really improve in quality versus back then where the only player was Silverstone. I used a silverstone 600w gold before on paper it sounds good but in practice its not good as it is not reliable and prone to dying, also the voltage is not stable I changed two of them.  User reviews for it reflect it too. The sfx gold standard now is the corsair Sf series. I am using an sf450 platinum now, super solid psu, the fan never even spin up at all and voltage is super stable rivaling even atx psu based on jonnyguru reviews. Plus the 7 years warranty is awesome add to it and the braided cables.

 Regarding sandwich style case where the motherboard in one compartment and the gpu in another like the dan a4 I posted in my page back allows you to go even smaller. There is an advantage of sandwich style allowing better cooling than traditional  cases and the hot air from the gpu and cpu is not mixing together. The downside is of course the cooler size is very short negating the split chamber design.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @lynx29
> 
> Mini-itx is a topic up my alley I love small builds. I owned the Raijintek Metis and I do agree with the @tabascosauz  the cooling for the case is not that optimal. The case don't really have clean traditional airflow like normal tower cases with an intake fan infront exhausting all behind or the top. The power supply is located at the front of the motherboard a design to decision to make it as compact as possible yet retaining full gpu compatibility and full height air cooler compatibility. Despite the airflow flaws, it can be remedied well with mods. I still highly recommend the Metis as it is a no compromise case for full size hardware and cooling. It is basically at the limits of full size hardware. I could cool my cpu with a massive Noctua d15s in this case 160mm high. Even despite being itx I have cooling capacity of a near mid tower case. You can gpu up to 26cm long here provided you use an sfx psu, short atx works too but not recommended.  You are building in a case with only 13 litres of volume and the space is real tight. Volume wise its similar to an ncase m1 though the layout is different and with a much cheaper price.
> 
> ...



I really want the Dan A4 and do a full build around it. $219 though, oof.  I might do it anyway. I'm currently waiting until next year anyway before I do my final build of 5-7 years... my 2500k lasted me that long, so I intend my next build to go even further, so I will invest more. 

edit nm I see it now!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 4, 2019)

@lynx29 

The price though...  I asked myself what I had done buying that case lol. It cost myself as much as my cpu. I don't regret it though, got the last production run for version 3 for me and I don't want to wait another year for a production run, the current version is the version 4. The quality of the dan a4 made by lian li is excellent, the matte like anodised finish was beautiful. No dust in the box or any sharp edge in the case. Usually normal cases I would find imperfection but the a4 hardly any.

Both the gpu and cpu side have the the hole panel. For current version you have 2 92mm fan mount points at the bottom. One below the psu and one below the board. Standard thickness fan is possible below the psu, the one below the the mobo is thin 92mm fan. If you use a short gpu another 120mm can be place with the side bracket. The bracket is actually intended for 120mm aio though. Many opted the route for the 92mm  asetek aio instead so long gpu can be used still. Those aio are rare though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @lynx29
> 
> The price though...  I asked myself what I had done buying that case lol. It cost myself as much as my cpu. I don't regret it though, got the last production run for version 3 for me and I don't want to wait another year for a production run, the current version is the version 4. The quality of the dan a4 made by lian li is excellent, the matte like anodised finish was beautiful. No dust in the box or any sharp edge in the case. Usually normal cases I would find imperfection but the a4 hardly any.
> 
> Both the gpu and cpu side have the the hole panel. For current version you have 2 92mm fan mount points at the bottom. One below the psu and one below the board. Standard thickness fan is possible below the psu, the one below the the mobo is thin 92mm fan. If you use a short gpu another 120mm can be place with the side bracket. The bracket is actually intended for 120mm aio though. Many opted the route for the 92mm  asetek aio instead so long gpu can be used still. Those aio are rare though.



I'm holding off buying anything more until I see next gen gpu's. Current gen does not impress me. So I will make final decisions then.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 5, 2019)

Went back to air for a while, this Corsair Carbide Air 740 just sucks housing a custom loop. And yeah, that is an old Phenom II stock cooler.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

^Question is - will it sag.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> ^Question is - will it sag.



No you can see the bracket with GEFORCE RTX ON IT  that is a reinforced bracket that will avoid sagging.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2019)

RTX 2080 Ti & cheap AIO


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> RTX 2080 Ti & cheap AIO
> 
> View attachment 131193



What ? AIO are just there to cool down the CPU is a fast way to have good temperatures. Is way better than big chunk Noctua air cooled thing hangin out from a vertical motherboard.

Plus is not a CHEAP AIO !! Is a 140mm Corsair H90 cooler !!!

What about who buy cheap motherboard with cheap memory and even cheaper AMD cpu with rtx 2080 TI ( also with other expensive cards from AMD/Nvidia ) and playing on a 1080p monitors ? There are plenty of people like that ( JUST GO BACK IN THIS THREAD AND SEE )

Another examples are the overclockers that loves to see numbers and numbers but they do not give a s....t  about games nor they are even good to play games. But they spend 1000+£$ on 2011/2066 sockets CPU just to see how many numbers they can make with them !! And what they use to display those numbers, on a cheap 17" monitor with DVI ??? A 5- 8 year old graphics card, like a GTX 550 GTX 8800 GTS !!

Full custom watercooling loop are just for aesthetics just fot the joy of your eyes like RGB on today every hardware.

And i HAD MANY FULL Watercooled desktop in my life !!!

I prefer AIO because of ease of use they bring better temps in summer compared to tower type air heatsink, and also im tired of the expense/maintenance/risk of leak of the custom water cooling setups.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2019)

Hold ya horses there, no need to get mad 

Just feels absurd that there's a 1200eur/usd graphics card and a generic single-rad Asetek AIO in the same setup.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Hold ya horses there, no need to get mad
> 
> Just feels absurd that there's a 1200eur/usd graphics card and a generic single-rad Asetek AIO in the same setup.




what would you have said if you had seen this?






Same pricee of a generic asetek aio, perform less in summer with hot air compared to a AIO liquid cooler

Or these










Same Asetek AIO pump and radiator, they cost 300$+ than my Strix.

Here too there is an RTX 2080 Ti with an AIO asetek what do you have to say to these?


----------



## HUSKIE (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice design for aio's GPU. Rock on for an old Noctua!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

That noctua would look hilarious with that ITX board.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That noctua would look hilarious with that ITX board.


Thank You, You are first person to notice the elephant in the room (or actually opposite) a huge 2080ti on a mini itx board - damn. 
I'd imagine that thing to rip mobo with standoffs off the case!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2019)

I had a MSI s754 mATX board with a GF 6200 SE graphics card in a Cosmos S back in the day, that looked even more tiny. 



phanbuey said:


> Geez this poor guy.
> 
> What else we got?  Has anyone taken "I can't believe he's using a NZXT fan on a corsair radiator!" ?


LMAO, "poor guy" since I don't have a graphics card which costs more than a typical 1080p gaming PC? Tho I'm wondering why the fan pulls air instead of pushing since it's front-mounted.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 6, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> LMAO, "poor guy" since I don't have a graphics card which costs more than a typical 1080p gaming PC? Tho I'm wondering why the fan pulls air instead of pushing since it's front-mounted.



Easier to clean and sometimes quieter depending on the case.  He also has it pulling cold air which is the best way to use that AIO.

Poor not as in money, but unfortunate as in "post your high-fps gaming rig on techforum, instantly get sh*t on..." lmao.

That's a nice rig for a 1440P @ 165Hz.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 6, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Easier to clean and sometimes quieter depending on the case.  He also has it pulling cold air which is the best way to use that AIO.
> 
> Poor not as in money, but unfortunate as in "post your high-fps gaming rig on techforum, instantly get sh*t on..." lmao.
> 
> That's a nice rig for a 1440P @ 165Hz.


this isnt a "roast me" thread?   jk.
I didnt wanna hurt anyone's feelings there,
 i just always felt awkward about mitx boards and mid/full towers...
its like


uh yeah... You get me.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Easier to clean and sometimes quieter depending on the case.  He also has it pulling cold air which is the best way to use that AIO.
> 
> Poor not as in money, but unfortunate as in "post your high-fps gaming rig on techforum, instantly get sh*t on..." lmao.
> 
> That's a nice rig for a 1440P @ 165Hz.



Yeah i got shit on my system from people with cheaper setups i know will butthurt many users since they cant afford a RTX 2080 Ti. Even my 4790 K is faster than their cheapo AMD ryzen's.

Especially hates comes fom AMD fanboys that think Ryzen is the best thing that happen on their life...

Listen *Chloe Price you have one of the lowest spec system on here with that tiny OEM AMD CPU cooler and crossfire setup that even god forgot. 

T*hink of game developers and AMD as much as they care about  crossfire ... NOTHING !  Plus you have too many fans for a system that do not make even the tinyiest heat.

And there is the original Corsair 140mm fan on the front of the radiator, the NZXT is helping to pull the air,  i know i do not have matching fans but i dont want to spend money on another pair of 140mm fans for now.








Lorec said:


> Thank You, You are first person to notice the elephant in the room (or actually opposite) a huge 2080ti on a mini itx board - damn.
> I'd imagine that thing to rip mobo with standoffs off the case!



I dont need to buy a full ATX motherboard to make my system more pleasent to your eyes


----------



## Lorec (Sep 6, 2019)

@Chloe Price
 got a point there though, You gotta chill bro , we are all friends here 
Stating my own opinion doesnt mean You need to go all defensive.
I hope You have a good friday though


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 6, 2019)

Cleaned up a bit. Guys, stay on topic, and no attacking posts.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Sep 6, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> What ? AIO are just there to cool down the CPU is a fast way to have good temperatures. Is way better than big chunk Noctua air cooled thing hangin out from a vertical motherboard.
> 
> Plus is not a CHEAP AIO !! Is a 140mm Corsair H90 cooler !!!
> 
> ...


Lmao what? A 140mm AIO cools worse than a cheaper air cooler. Only benefit of an AIO at that point is for it to take longer to reach max temp due to the higher specific heat capacity of water compared to air. You still end up reaching as high a temperature as an air cooler, it just takes longer... You want at least a 280mm AIO for one to actually make sense compared to an air cooler of the same/lower price.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 6, 2019)

Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX said:


> Lmao what? A 140mm AIO cools worse than a cheaper air cooler. Only benefit of an AIO at that point is for it to take longer to reach max temp due to the higher specific heat capacity of water compared to air. You still end up reaching as high a temperature as an air cooler, it just takes longer... You want at least a 280mm AIO for one to actually make sense compared to an air cooler of the same/lower price.



In a mixed-use scenario (gaming) where a videocard is dumping 300w into the case (right up into your aircooler), and your air cooler is using the same air to try and cool the cpu, a 140MM intake AIO will up cooling much better.  On a test bench when there is only CPU load applied and ambient is stabilized between the two coolers - then air coolers do awesome.  But that's not the environment they're in when you're gaming in a closed case.

Thats why whenever people pop the side off their case their cpu temps allways drop 5-10C with an air cooler. an intake AIO always cools the same.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 6, 2019)

This thread is about showing pics of your current PC - period.  Please stay on topic.
Thanks and keep sharing pics


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 7, 2019)

*Not the best quality, I need a better camera, but I do like the mini itx/HTPC builds even though their frustrating to work in due to limited space but that's to be expected. *


----------



## freeagent (Sep 7, 2019)

I had major problems with my computer for the last week, couldn't get it to see drives. Thought she was a write off, glad I didn't give up! In the end I took my moms hdd out of her dell and plugged it into mine and somehow that fixed everything. I still have my parts in the cart at Newegg lol. I literally had everything out of my case, so I was able to rewire things a bit.. but it didn't really help. Just happy to have her back because I thought she was a goner and I really didn't want to buy anything new right now.. Well, I did get my 2 new 545s 256gb that I got from the egg @ 52% off. Not bad for my first taste of GB/s read and writes 

Clean




Still cable chaos.




Twins!




Up and running again thankfully! No more running at the ragged edge anymore.. the old board doesn't appreciate it too much..


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 16, 2019)

The second waterblock is next on my list. I know that there isn't much sense of having a Crossfire of 6yr old cards, but they still pack quite a punch. And my electricity company likes.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 16, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> The second waterblock is next on my list. I know that there isn't much sense of having a Crossfire of 6yr old cards, but they still pack quite a punch. And my electricity company likes.



There is nothing wrong with Crossfire as long as you have a use case for it.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 16, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> There is nothing wrong with Crossfire as long as you have a use case for it.


For example, I like BF1 and CF works great with it  Though in most newer games it's common to see the second card just idling..

e: There seems to be few dead LEDs in the LED strip, no idea when they've died


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 16, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> For example, I like BF1 and CF works great with it  Though in most newer games it's common to see the second card just idling..
> 
> e: There seems to be few dead LEDs in the LED strip, no idea when they've died



 Strange Brigade is nice and so is Shadow of War with crossfire. That is my favourite thing about crossfire if the 2nd is not used then there is no further power draw. Too bad you live in Finland I could have sent you a LED strip I have sitting around.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 21, 2019)

Picked up two RX480 8GB for $160 CDN from a lady. pretty good deal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2019)

freeagent said:


>


Oh do those drives need some IPA cleaning love!

EDIT; Gentle IPA cleaning love..


----------



## freeagent (Sep 23, 2019)

I know.. I had a few that a bundled together using spacer material and duct tape when I had my Stacker in service.. was missing a part or three and had to make it work  Not the prettiest but it worked, but that was the left over love. I do have those drives out of my system now, they are pictures family vids, and music. I scooped my moms tb drive out of her laptop in exchange for my old ssd so now I have a copy of all my stuff tucked away. You know.. looking at that.. I wonder if I had this thread confused for the ghetto mods thread..


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 2, 2019)

*Main Battle Station:*
Ryzen 1700x cooled by an NH-U12S
2x 8GB Corsair Vengance LPX 3200 CL16 (running at 2666MHz because the mainboard can't handle full speed)
ASRock X370 Gaming K4
Sapphire 5700XT Pulse
ESI Maya44 eX (the little orange PCB below the GPU)
SeaSonic M12II 750W
A bunch of harddrives and SSDs
Case fans are Noctua Redux PWM (2x 140mm intake, 2x 120mm exhaust)
Corsair Carbide 300R, slightly modded to improve airflow, reduce the brightness of the powerLED and cut on vibration




*Mobile rig:*
Ryzen 2600 cooled by an NH-L12S
2x 4GB GSkill TridentZ 2800
ASRock B450m Pro4
Sapphire RX 580 8GB Pulse
WD Blue Sata M.2 (500GB)
SeaSonic M12II 520W
Case fans: 4x BeQuiet PureWings2 PWM (1500RPM version)
Case is custom built from scratch


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 2, 2019)

MazeFrame said:


> *Main Battle Station:*
> Ryzen 1700x cooled by an NH-U12S
> 2x 8GB Corsair Vengance LPX 3200 CL16 (running at 2666MHz because the mainboard can't handle full speed)
> ASRock X370 Gaming K4
> ...




That mobile rig is something special.  Really nice.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 2, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That mobile rig is something special.  Really nice.


+1
Absolutely !!!!!!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 2, 2019)

my new pc for office:

cpu: athlon x2 250x

m/b: gigabyte am3

psu: standard atx

case: no brand

ram: 2x2 dual channel ddr2

storage: dont have extra hdd so i used flashdisk toshiba 16gb

cdrw: LG

os: window 7 32bit



total cost: $21


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 3, 2019)

I have this weird spots on my LCD panel and from what I read its not dead pixel, you can see the spots from this picture highlighted in red. Quite a number of times I see ants walking inside in between the LCD panel and the backlight. I just tap the screen to scare them off.





I saw this guy video disassembly and cleaning his monitors and follows it










Sorry I don't have any picture of the disassembly because I nervous I might broke something. What I found is there is no seal between the LCD glass and the backlight, no wonder ants and dust can gets inside there. I just use baby wipe and a torchlight to see where is the dust spots. Now my monitor is dust free and looks brand new  I no longer have to buy new monitor!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 3, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I have this weird spots on my LCD panel and from what I read its not dead pixel, you can see the spots from this picture highlighted in red. Quite a number of times I see ants walking inside in between the LCD panel and the backlight. I just tap the screen to scare them off.
> 
> View attachment 133176
> 
> ...


looks like moldy not a dust, i got lot on my ten years old monitor, also notice on my old laptop panel too


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I have this weird spots on my LCD panel and from what I read its not dead pixel, you can see the spots from this picture highlighted in red. Quite a number of times I see ants walking inside in between the LCD panel and the backlight. I just tap the screen to scare them off.
> 
> View attachment 133176
> 
> ...


If easy like that, my old screen got mold in between the panels and there's no way to open and clean it so it's a sad ending


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 4, 2019)

Then and now:


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

b


tabascosauz said:


> Then and now:
> 
> View attachment 133332
> View attachment 133334


both looks gergous, simple&clean, still must a buy if you guys, you wont worry to carry this on vacation


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 5, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Then and now:
> 
> View attachment 133332
> View attachment 133334



what camera is this?? I cant tell which I like more, the ncase, or the picture quality, they're both excellent.  I could use this as a wallpaper.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> what camera is this?? I cant tell which I like more, the ncase, or the picture quality, they're both excellent.  I could use this as a wallpaper.



The old one was with the D7000, the new one is with the D610. The commonality is in the 50/1.8G lens - I've always loved it. Cheap and has the most gorgeously soft backgrounds at f/4 or larger that you just won't find in anything at that price point. It looks a little zoomed in the 3 year old picture because the D7000 is crop frame (DX), which makes the 50mm more like a ~70mm. I've been taking pictures of my boards and rigs for years, but I still can't do people 

Get the NCASE when it comes back in stock! You have the SF750 already.


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 5, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> The old one was with the D7000, the new one is with the D610. The commonality is in the 50/1.8G lens - I've always loved it. Cheap and has the most gorgeously soft backgrounds at f/4 or larger that you just won't find in anything at that price point. It looks a little zoomed in the 3 year old picture because the D7000 is crop frame (DX), which makes the 50mm more like a ~70mm. I've been taking pictures of my boards and rigs for years, but I still can't do people


Ahh, yes... the upgraded version of their "fantastic plastic" lens. Got a work friend who uses the same lens a lot for functions and swears by it. People talk about it like I do my Canon 50mm f/1.8. Both inexpensive plastic lenses with IQ largely rivaling much more expensive 50mm with just as narrow of a DOF. Almost no reason to look at any other option. Canon or Nikon everybody should have one of their plastic 50's.

Cruelly enough, she swears by it for portraits on crop bodies. She pretty much only has the whole setup for documenting events there and she does pull out some great, flattering shots with it, gotta say. All she's got is one of their basic crop bodies, the kit lens, and that 50mm. I hear the smug ones ribbing now... "Can't blame the gear!"

I'm not the best at portraits either. Skin is weird, light/angle does strange, almost nonsensical things to proportions, people move, the awkwardness of essentially staring into someone's face for prolonged periods makes my skin crawl, etc. I can take a picture of someone attractive enough to be famous model and make them look like they just rolled out of the underbelly of The Tenderloin in San Francisco.

Those are very nice shots though! Nothing like natural light for things like that. Diffused light from windows is my favorite! Set-up lighting for fancy gear just ends up making them look like CGI. Bleh. Makes me excited to upgrade my rig a little and do the same thing. Thanks for reminding me that the time is coming.

Honestly, seeing pictures like that, I really want to do an itx build. It's got this sleekness about it. Seems quite a challenge but they can come together so nicely.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 5, 2019)

Swapped out my 7700k and M8F for a 3600 and X470 pro... (I sold the 7700k for more than the 3600 cost me)

Surprisingly windows seems to be behaving perfectly fine after the swap. Only half assembled pic for now, will be opening it all up again to fit the water loop in a few weeks.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> If easy like that, my old screen got mold in between the panels and there's no way to open and clean it so it's a sad ending


must be extra carefully, you wont end up broke the stuff inside panel


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Ahh, yes... the upgraded version of their "fantastic plastic" lens. Got a work friend who uses the same lens a lot for functions and swears by it. People talk about it like I do my Canon 50mm f/1.8. Both inexpensive plastic lenses with IQ largely rivaling much more expensive 50mm with just as narrow of a DOF. Almost no reason to look at any other option. Canon or Nikon everybody should have one of their plastic 50's.
> 
> Cruelly enough, she swears by it for portraits on crop bodies. She pretty much only has the whole setup for documenting events there and she does pull out some great, flattering shots with it, gotta say. All she's got is one of their basic crop bodies, the kit lens, and that 50mm. I hear the smug ones ribbing now... "Can't blame the gear!"
> 
> ...



The 50G is somewhat of an underappreciated lens. It only stops down to /16, but with a tripod and a little overexposure to go into editing, it's possibly one of the sharpest lenses on Nikon. It has a bit of distortion, but it's simple in nature and fixed in one clickwith a lens profile. Everyone wants the 50D because it's cheaper and looks better, with no distortion, but AF-D primes suffer from this horrible blue discoloration in the middle at /11 and smaller. Something to do with a design defect. My 35D does that same unfortunate thing, that's why I use the 50G 95% of the time.

On DX, the 50G has really nice backgrounds and a perfect focal distance for closer things. On FX, it's fantastically detailed. The difference between some of my older photos and my recent photos or boards demonstrate those differences really well.

I always tell everyone to try ITX at least once as a side gig. If you miss your ATX features, no harm no foul. If you fall in love with its portability, even better.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 5, 2019)

This pile of mess is my current PC after losing two hdd.   It usable but not very stable with a temperamental windows 10 occasional restarting itself, planning to move to linux learning about it for a new build and just virtualizing windows for those things that can't work.
I use the Scythe Fuma for my itx board better than the d15s it replaces which I sold. Yeah I also sold my Raijintek Metis case, its a lovely case but its hard to get too if a problem happens. I sold it to just get rid of my frustration and also to make some money.

There would not be a new build anytime soon. When that happen in the far future gonna give this rig to my dad with a new case.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 5, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> This pile of mess is my current PC after losing two hdd.   It usable but not very stable with a temperamental windows 10 occasional restarting itself, planning to move to linux learning about it for a new build and just virtualizing windows for those things that can't work.
> I use the Scythe Fuma for my itx board better than the d15s it replaces which I sold. Yeah I also sold my Raijintek Metis case, its a lovely case but its hard to get too if a problem happens. I sold it to just get rid of my frustration and also to make some money.
> 
> There would not be a new build anytime soon. When that happen in the far future gonna give this rig to my dad with a new case.
> ...


You should put the pic in here too
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-115#post-4122445


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 5, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> You should put the pic in here too
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-115#post-4122445




Oh yeah just realised I ghetto rig an 80mm fan to my single slot Gpu. I know it defeat the purpose of it being single slot but it is alot quieter and cooler.


----------



## CustomRigs (Oct 6, 2019)

My actually PC  hope you like it like me


----------



## Lorec (Oct 6, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I use the Scythe Fuma for my itx board better than the d15s it replaces which I sold.


How come Scythe Fuma is better than D15?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Then and now:
> 
> View attachment 133332
> View attachment 133334


That spaghetti needs cablecombs so much.. 

Anyway, my #1 PC is dead once again (lol, like in last year) since my motherboard burned my other R9 290, used it a while with the second one on the survived PCIe slot and then the fucking burned PCIe slot bursted into FLAMES.

Mixed setup with my HTPC parts once again.. Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.4, Asus M3N78 SE, 4GB, R9 290, Audigy 2 ZS (love this!), 240 SSD + 2TB & 500GB HDDs & Seasonic 750W






IDE cable is for my soft-modded PS2's HDD 

e: and yeah this P400s has seen its best days


----------



## robot zombie (Oct 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> IDE cable is for my soft-modded PS2's HDD


Haaaa, was gonna say... 

...also, what? I don't know why but that's not clicking for me. I understand what soft-modding is, generally... you're expanding the functionality of your PS2. But then why is the HDD mounted in your case and hooked to the mobo?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Haaaa, was gonna say...
> 
> ...also, what? I don't know why but that's not clicking for me. I understand what soft-modding is, generally... you're expanding the functionality of your PS2. But then why is the HDD mounted in your case and hooked to the mobo?


That I can play backup games from HDD, doesn't need a modchip.

Remember that expansion bay drom the good old fat PS2? That is for a HDD, and the official network adapter has an IDE interface. Tho I got mine from ebay, it just lacks the ethernet port. Tho there are SATA versions also.  But as I have a leftover 200GB HDD, why not use it for games 

And what I mean by hooking it with this motherboard is that this is my only PC which has a PATA interface, so I need to transfer the games from this PC, that's why the PATA cable is laying there, ready for action. 

e: sorry, I'm a little drunk but I hope you get what I mean ^^

e:  https://revive.today/ps2/freehdboot-tutorial/ this is a great way to start


----------



## Lorec (Oct 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> That spaghetti needs cablecombs so much..
> 
> Anyway, my #1 PC is dead once again (lol, like in last year) since my motherboard burned my other R9 290, used it a while with the second one on the survived PCIe slot and then the fucking burned PCIe slot bursted into FLAMES.
> 
> ...


I like how the case is chewed up by a dinosaur but the "rgb" is still present


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> I like how the case is chewed up by a dinosaur but the "rgb" is still present


Hah, I had an external rad on the top, that's why I had to get my T-Rex to chew it. 

And it is RGB


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

almost my pc dominated by amd, i might start built mid range intel soon, just need to find a cheap motherboard


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.4, Asus M3N78 SE, 4GB


Rock'n it old school, even though you didn't want to.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Rock'n it old school, even though you didn't want to.


TBH, my first Phenom was 1055T, FX was launched at the same time and I trusted the Phenom...

I bought Phenom II X6 1055T and I got a better CPU than those Zambezi POCs.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> That spaghetti needs cablecombs so much..
> 
> Anyway, my #1 PC is dead once again (lol, like in last year) since my motherboard burned my other R9 290, used it a while with the second one on the survived PCIe slot and then the fucking burned PCIe slot bursted into FLAMES.
> 
> ...



that sag on the gpu , hope you get new parts soon


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> that sag on the gpu , hope you get new parts soon


I need just to have my motherboard on RMA bro


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I need just to have my motherboard on RMA bro


No collateral damage to the other R9 290?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> No collateral damage to the other R9 290?


My Asus card? This is alive.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't know why I have the urge to build Threadripper rig even though I done nothing but gaming. I could have simply upgrade my rig to 2700/3600/3700X and that already good for gaming, or bought RTX 2060 or 2070 but I can't find any reason to upgrade, but Threadripper appeals to be cause of MOAR PCIe lanes, MOAR core and MOAR money lol


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 11, 2019)

Did a nearly full system upgrade (except for storage). Happy with how it turned out. Wanted an RX 5700 originally but all the stores I went to were out of stock  Still happy with the 2060.

Case is really cool too. Originally i was eyeing on a CM Nr400, but this one has removable drive cages, 3 included fans that are relatively pretty good (for the price point) and the IO is plentiful for my need.

might eye on a Monitor and keyboard upgrade next year, but I'm happy with my Potato now


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I don't know why I have the urge to build Threadripper rig even though I done nothing but gaming. I could have simply upgrade my rig to 2700/3600/3700X and that already good for gaming, or bought RTX 2060 or 2070 but I can't find any reason to upgrade, but Threadripper appeals to be cause of MOAR PCIe lanes, MOAR core and MOAR money lol


You left out, Moar memory channels  

How you forgot that I'm not sure. To much excitement for Moar cores?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Oct 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You left out, Moar memory channels
> 
> How you forgot that I'm not sure. To much excitement for Moar cores?


Lol good point!  It would be majestic if AMD release an APU version for TR4, the memory bandwidth should be sufficient to feed iGPU with quad channel memory


----------



## erixx (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 29, 2019)

Before






After


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 29, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> Did a nearly full system upgrade (except for storage). Happy with how it turned out. Wanted an RX 5700 originally but all the stores I went to were out of stock  Still happy with the 2060.
> 
> Case is really cool too. Originally i was eyeing on a CM Nr400, but this one has removable drive cages, 3 included fans that are relatively pretty good (for the price point) and the IO is plentiful for my need.
> 
> ...



That case is sweet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 29, 2019)

I do like that case.


----------



## argon (Oct 29, 2019)

my pc from my new phone camera! (finally a decent camera to shoot on!)


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2019)

I have never seen a power supply oriented this way before. very odd


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have never seen a power supply oriented this way before. very odd



Look at the GPU the whole system is on its side. Silverstone does that, always wanted a case like that


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Look at the GPU the whole system is on its side. Silverstone does that as well, always wanted a case like that




oh... I see but it looks so messy on top? but in other picture its clean on top... but same orientation cause of silver strip I can see... I am confused as hell now LOL


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2019)

There is a cover for the top

Raven RV05

Its a big case


----------



## Totally (Oct 30, 2019)

WIP, just got the case in today, fans I want aren't available yet so settling with these cheap ones atm


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2019)

I really do like the white case   What model Lian Li is that??


----------



## Totally (Oct 30, 2019)

O11 Dynamic XL


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2019)

Totally said:


> O11 Dynamic XL



Thank you   I'll have a look


----------



## argon (Nov 1, 2019)

Jetster said:


> There is a cover for the top
> 
> Raven RV05
> 
> Its a big case


my one is the FT05, didn't even know silverstone made the same versions of the ft05 in RV vers.

I got it rightly asap, on sept 2016 really loved the FT02 but it was for me too way big, also the way these cases with these orentiation cool down the gpu temp are incredible, FT02 was cool, but this is cool too

I need to sleeve my GT fans, but sincerely, who care? xxd I contacted silverstone for a non-windowed panel, Really like no-window case, also hate leds! 

I remember of people watercooling on FT02, what a waste, for a incredible performance of air cooling for that case.

You can get it now on steal for very low price, I payed for it way back in the days** 136£ now it goes for 96£ what a steal! seem no one consider it, and its one of coolest for low temp, also very silent case if you plan air cooling!

**


----------



## Jetster (Nov 1, 2019)

I always wanted an FT02. Just because of how it mounts the GPU and cools them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 1, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I always wanted an FT02. Just because of how it mounts the GPU and cools them.




I got the new Corsair 110Q case in the mail last week. I really like it. It is very well designed. 3 soundproof side panels, but the way it is designed still keeps temps great, and it was easy to build in. I almost whent with the NZXT H510, the new 2019 version, both were same price, but this the H510 only has one side air intake, and I just felt that would be too congestive.  The 110Q has both sides, and quite large ones too.

but my Ryzen 3600 just hit 100 celsius in prime95... but i don't think its the case, i think just something is wrong with stock bios and high voltage that is default on msi mobo... really frustrated right now


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I got the new Corsair 110Q case in the mail last week. I really like it. It is very well designed. 3 soundproof side panels, but the way it is designed still keeps temps great, and it was easy to build in. I almost whent with the NZXT H510, the new 2019 version, both were same price, but this the H510 only has one side air intake, and I just felt that would be too congestive.  The 110Q has both sides, and quite large ones too.
> 
> but my Ryzen 3600 just hit 100 celsius in prime95... but i don't think its the case, i think just something is wrong with stock bios and high voltage that is default on msi mobo... really frustrated right now



did u try a run with the sidepanel off?

That is ridiculously high though, can't imagine that's just the case. :/


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> but my Ryzen 3600 just hit 100 celsius in prime95


SmallFFTs only get me up to 75c


Phanteks sound proof padded case


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 1, 2019)

I fixed it, there was a cable stopping my fan from spinning, lol

Confirmed, 75 celsius now small fft.  I am just going to leave everything at stock, ryzen is really annoying with its OC'ing, that is one thing I will miss about intel


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 3, 2019)

Totally said:


> O11 Dynamic XL



That is a sick case. I'm going to keep that one in mind if I need a new case next time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2019)

My new PC, I love it. 100% stable, latest BIOS installed. I hate windows they are too distracting, so I thought I would go soundproof this turn with the Corsair 110Q case. Only $60 so why not.
My goal is to go full AMD at some point, just not sure when. my only issue with the case is it does not have dust filters on the very long intake sides. nzxt h510 only has one side intake, but it has a really long removable dust filter, would have been nice to have two of those on this case... the holes are very big, so no way its blocking any dust... that being said I don't really care, I don't mind doing a cleaning every 6 months or so. just a bit annoying because it is a great case otherwise, the soundproof foam is on 3 panels, very nice stuff. well built.

Specs:

Ryzen 3600 at 4.2 all core 1.335 volt
2x8gb g.skill 3400 cas 14-14-14-34 at 1.380v
msi b450 max gaming plus with new bios just released nov 1st
1080 ti (soon to be navi of some kind, not sure yet or if I will get the energy to replace it)
evga 700 GD 80gold psu - really impressed me so far for such a cheap psu I paid 45 bucks after rebate

cooler is my noctua nh-d14 i will re-use for life, the fan barely fit, but it did, it's touching my ram, but it should be fine.

monitor not pictured is AOC Agon 24" 1440p 144hz, TN panel, but it has very vibrant colors, I really like it. only $199 new. I really prefer 1440p at 24" versus 27" now, dragon age origins looks freaking amazing with the extra pixel density plus not losing the high refresh.

the 3 rgb fans you see, those are just cheap off brand i found on ebay for 19 bucks for all 3 and I had 8 bucks in ebay bucks... so I was like why not, THEY ARE GORGEOUS, just seeing them out of corner of my eye through the vent, they have great airflow and are quiet, i have them all connected to molex. I really love the design of this case. my temps are great even with oc's.  I am getting 75 celsius on avg in all games, etc. 

total cost for entire setup, including case and monitor:  somewhere around $1100-1200... honestly not bad for a high quality part setup. I plan to sell the 3600 CPU for like $80 when 4800x comes out, then I will retire on CPU for a few years.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 4, 2019)

solid rig / upgrade plan


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 4, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> My new PC, I love it. 100% stable, latest BIOS installed. I hate windows they are too distracting, so I thought I would go soundproof this turn with the Corsair 110Q case. Only $60 so why not.
> My goal is to go full AMD at some point, just not sure when. my only issue with the case is it does not have dust filters on the very long intake sides. nzxt h510 only has one side intake, but it has a really long removable dust filter, would have been nice to have two of those on this case... the holes are very big, so no way its blocking any dust... that being said I don't really care, I don't mind doing a cleaning every 6 months or so. just a bit annoying because it is a great case otherwise, the soundproof foam is on 3 panels, very nice stuff. well built.
> 
> Specs:
> ...


Sweet setup! I've been on kind of the same path. Tomorrow I'll have a 3900x to replace my 2600 and that... I think is gonna have to be it for a while 

Welll... after the custom loop... and the GPU upgrade another generation or two later... and the 1440p high-refresh monitor. I don't know if the whole "I'll make it better later." thing is working really well or really badly!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 4, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Sweet setup! I've been on kind of the same path. Tomorrow I'll have a 3900x to replace my 2600 and that... I think is gonna have to be it for a while
> 
> Welll... after the custom loop... and the GPU upgrade another generation or two later... and the 1440p high-refresh monitor. I don't know if the whole "I'll make it better later." thing is working really well or really badly!



I partially decided to do this because all the parts were so cheap, and with the possibility of the trade war escalating, I thought I better just do it now to be safe. You never know, it all could come crashing down really fast. I think stability in the world economy is an illusion because we are so used to it being stable. I think the next great recession will turn into a depression personally. I hope I am wrong, but if I am not, well I can game all day long since I won't have any money to do anything else! lol


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 4, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> Sweet setup! I've been on kind of the same path. Tomorrow I'll have a 3900x to replace my 2600 and that... I think is gonna have to be it for a while
> 
> Welll... after the custom loop... and the GPU upgrade another generation or two later... and the 1440p high-refresh monitor. I don't know if the whole "I'll make it better later." thing is working really well or really badly!


/off topic
Is this the shortest post from @robot zombie I've seen?


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> /off topic
> Is this the shortest post from @robot zombie I've seen?


I sometimes express myself like a real human, yes.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 5, 2019)

just put this together, ive had the bits a while but run outa things to do today and its raining so thought id build something.




and here the next day after moved pump and gave it a blood transfusion.



2700x 1080 and a case p4 or 5 "I can never remember" ive been meaning to do something with for a while.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2019)

Simple enough.






e: The pic helped me realize that the one led-strip on the roof of the case wasn't connected, fixed that.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 9, 2019)

That thing is tiny, I like it.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2019)

freeagent said:


> That thing is tiny, I like it.


Corsair Carbide Air 740, dual chamber design... SSDs/HDDs/PSU is on the right side, behind the guts side


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 9, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Specs:
> 
> Ryzen 3600 at 4.2 all core 1.335 volt
> 2x8gb g.skill 3400 cas 14-14-14-34 at 1.380v
> ...


Really nice setup... just a question though
Why would you replace the 1080TI with NAVI? it not making much sense. Unless you wait for some later version other than NAVI10, like a 5800/5900XT that will come next year. That would make sense.

My thoughts on upgrade path is more or less the same. To change the 3600 for a higher core count 4000series (at 2021 and not sooner) and a 5700XT in a few months to replace my current RX580.
But I will be almost doubling the graphics performance. You will downgrade from 1080TI to 5700XT (-5%), or worst to 5700 (-20%).

Am I missing something?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Really nice setup... just a question though
> Why would you replace the 1080TI with NAVI? it not making much sense. Unless you wait for some later version other than NAVI10, like a 5800/5900XT that will come next year. That would make sense.
> 
> My thoughts on upgrade path is more or less the same. To change the 3600 for a higher core count 4000series (at 2021 and not sooner) and a 5700XT in a few months to replace my current RX580.
> ...




I decided not to sell it, so my upgrade path is 4800x cpu, sell 3600 but for me it will be on launch day of 4800x, and I won't be doing any overclocking this time. then 5800/5900 navi and sell the 1080 ti... then retire for a good 5-10 years, maybe longer, as I am getting a bit burned out of gaming


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2019)

Although I'd be willing to bet they still support am4 I wouldn't be making or planning a build with next years chips in mind AMD may switch sockets like they did with Threadripper on nexts years desktop parts.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Although I'd be willing to bet they still support am4 I wouldn't be making or planning a build with next years chips in mind AMD may switch sockets like they did with Threadripper on nexts years desktop parts.



I'm pretty sure 4000 series is already confirmed for AM4 though, technically 4000 is already ready for production, they were ahead of schedule on it the entire time from what I understand.


----------



## PÿRÓ (Nov 10, 2019)

Put a new MB, cpu and ram in today 
Asus ROG Strix Z390E gaming
Intel i9 9900kf
HyperX Predator 2x16gb 3200mhz


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 10, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> e: The pic helped me realize that the one led-strip on the roof of the case wasn't connected, fixed that.



Should probably do something with that droopy GPU too otherwise very nice indeed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 10, 2019)

Swapped my teamgroup ram for G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3000mhz 16GB kit.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 10, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> e: The pic helped me realize that the one led-strip on the roof of the case wasn't connected, fixed that.


Front fitting on the rad has that weird light reflex.
Looks kinda like water?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 10, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Front fitting on the rad has that weird light reflex.
> Looks kinda like water?


Air bubbles... I'll never get all of those bastards out when filling my loop. 



Athlonite said:


> Should probably do something with that droopy GPU too otherwise very nice indeed


Yeah I know... still runs everything fine at 1080p60, well, maybe not all the newest games at high/ultra, but then we drop the settings a little bit, and we have a stable 60fps


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 14, 2019)

Wanted to get a few for posterity... with all of the changes this system has been through I'm kind of kicking myself for not documenting more along the way. Decided to get a few while I could this time - the look of this build is gonna change a whole lot before too long. Liquid cooling will be fun!

For now, just a new case, Gotta get rid of those chintzy cable extensions... shell out for real custom PSU cables - the extensions just don't look as nice and the extra cabling takes up too much space under the shroud.

Nevermind the blanket... just grabbed the first thing I could to somewhat reduce reflections. And yes... messy. Only a temporary home. No point in putting it up nice when I'm going to be working inside of it a bit more.













I pretty much accept that I will never have pictures of this build that I'm totally happy with. Which I guess is fine, since I'm always changing it anyway. The upgradeitis is really bad this year...

Went in and took some close-ups while I was at it.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

this 2 commonly use, both are fullhd ready, dont mind the rgb, im not thatbkind of rainbow, those are not mine rly, borrow it just for temporary use, since i got nothing fan left, i plan to pay for dc output fan


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 14, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> I pretty much accept that I will never have pictures of this build that I'm totally happy with.


Your lat4st photos are top notch, and really sell it.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Simple enough.
> 
> View attachment 136003
> 
> ...


where did you put the psu


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 14, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> where did you put the psu


It's off camera


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2019)

usually i pay attention on detail and try to clean up everything, but after years my concern move into as long as it run well it's ok if little bit messy   



sorry for many ghetto washers
maybe if i'm in a good mood i'm gonna clean those wires and manage everything


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 14, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> usually i pay attention on detail and try to clean up everything, but after years my concern move into as long as it run well it's ok if little bit messy
> View attachment 136463
> sorry for many ghetto washers
> maybe if i'm in a good mood i'm gonna clean those wires and manage everything


You do know a new case would help hide some of the cable mess out of sight.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 16, 2019)

Finally finished my first custom water loop! 
48hrs of leak testing and no spills!
My 1080 ti's temps are insane! 
Will think about something to lit up that reservoir though.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2019)

Personally I'd pull those SLI covers off, they're just ugly. Otherwise looks good, I like soft tubes personally so it's nice to see those instead of hard tubes which are too common these days.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Finally finished my first custom water loop!
> 48hrs of leak testing and no spills!
> My 1080 ti's temps are insane!
> Will think about something to lit up that reservoir though.
> View attachment 136742


theres 7 there, mine is x2 only


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2019)

Can't get a better pic since it's squeezed into a corner. There are two ek 480mm rads on there.





1080p


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Finally finished my first custom water loop!
> 48hrs of leak testing and no spills!
> My 1080 ti's temps are insane!
> Will think about something to lit up that reservoir though.
> View attachment 136742


likewise how hot it can be 1080ti? just curious never own it yet


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Can't get a better pic since it's squeezed into a corner. There are two ek 480mm rads on there.
> 
> View attachment 136746


Good old Gentle Typhoons?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Finally finished my first custom water loop!
> 48hrs of leak testing and no spills!
> My 1080 ti's temps are insane!
> Will think about something to lit up that reservoir though.
> View attachment 136742



I wouldn't light up the GPU's personally, too much light can be overwhelming, I think it looks great the way you have it. Enjoy! Though if it were me, I would have sold both 1080 ti's and got a single 2080 ti personally. re-sell value is still pretty high on a 1080 ti


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> likewise how hot it can be 1080ti? just curious never own it yet



My TXP is idling atm at 20c and never breaks 40c. I cannot imagine a 1080ti running hotter but then again it depends on how much cooling ya throw at it.







Chloe Price said:


> Good old Gentle Typhoons?



Yup. I hoarded a bunch before they were gone like Keyser Soze.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 16, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> My TXP is idling atm at 20c and never breaks 40c. I cannot imagine a 1080ti running hotter but then again it depends on how much cooling ya throw at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I hoarded a bunch before they were gone like Keyser Soze.


tpx? all by meant water block one? sry i just dont know much abt cooler, what should i pay for those insane cool temp


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Yup. I hoarded a bunch before they were gone like Keyser Soze.


I remember those being the thing years ago, had few with AIOs and they were absolutely as good what everyone told


----------



## Lorec (Nov 16, 2019)

by insane temps I meant "low"


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> tpx? all by meant water block one? sry i just dont know much abt cooler, what should i pay for those insane cool temp



TXP = Titan X Pascal. I am running two EK XE 480mm radiators. It's probably double what I would reasonably need but they are leftovers from when I ran quad gpus. They are overkill for only two blocks, cpu and gpu, lol. I'm running a 3900x and the TXP with EK blocks and a 35x pump.



Chloe Price said:


> I remember those being the thing years ago, had few with AIOs and they were absolutely as good what everyone told



They still beat everything on the market hands down. Real high static pressure fans are like dingos now. And whats worse there are few watercooling testers out there with Martin retired and damn forget his name hardly testing anymore, sad state. Oh yea, my AP15s are like 6 years old by now. Every couple of years I use a syringe of teflon oil and they are good as new.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 16, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I wouldn't light up the GPU's personally, too much light can be overwhelming, I think it looks great the way you have it. Enjoy! Though if it were me, I would have sold both 1080 ti's and got a single 2080 ti personally. re-sell value is still pretty high on a 1080 ti


It's a single 1080 ti


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> TXP = Titan X Pascal.


Damn you Nvidia, first there was Titan X Maxwell, then there was Titan X Pascal what we called Titan XP, then they released Titan Xp..


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2019)

lol, yea I was not going to buy another same gpu for maybe 1% difference when they brought out the Txp, or whatever they were messing with us.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 16, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> TXP = Titan X Pascal. I am running two EK XE 480mm radiators. It's probably double what I would reasonably need but they are leftovers from when I ran quad gpus. They are overkill for only two blocks, cpu and gpu, lol. I'm running a 3900x and the TXP with EK blocks and a 35x pump.
> 
> 
> 
> They still beat everything on the market hands down. Real high static pressure fans are like dingos now. And whats worse there are few watercooling testers out there with Martin retired and damn forget his name hardly testing anymore, sad state. Oh yea, my AP15s are like 6 years old by now. Every couple of years I use a syringe of teflon oil and they are good as new.


hmmm nevermind, that what so called ek xe colstream nickle?! need to pay around $180, and it just looks like stick of iron bar, i pass


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 16, 2019)

Fullcover GPU blocks aren't cheap


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 17, 2019)

Here are the pics of my Updated 3700x Rig:


http://imgur.com/a/OB68lxq


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

Lorec said:


> It's a single 1080 ti



ah ok, because you said,  "My 1080 ti's temps are insane! "  and that implies plural, so dual.  careful with those s's mate


----------



## freeagent (Nov 17, 2019)

I took a Sharpie to the front of my case to break up some of the white.. but then I added a white fan to break up the black, and then white pci slot covers to carry it on 

My Sharpie started to run low on ink, so I will have to apply another coat later


----------



## Komshija (Nov 19, 2019)

I just added a "new" GPU and removed one SSD which is now transformed into external storage. I also painted rhombus patterns on the right side of my case because I accidentally made three deep scratches. Believe it or not, this is (still) the most powerful PC in my entire neighborhood (around 500 people), second being Ryzen 5 1500X + RX 580 8GB + 16 GB RAM and third i7 3770 non-K + GTX 980 + 8GB RAM.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Believe it or not, this is (still) the most powerful PC in my entire neighborhood (around 500 people),



I have lived next to my neighbors for 25+ years on a small town street in Indiana, no one has never said hi to anyone else outside of a wave of hand once in awhile. Let alone know what PC's they use. lol

Don't idealize America, it's a lonely place ruled by greed and envy and not being able to afford medicine for as long as I have been alive.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have lived next to my neighbors for 25+ years on a small town street in Indiana, no one has never said hi to anyone else outside of a wave of hand once in awhile. Let alone know what PC's they use. lol
> 
> Don't idealize America, it's a lonely place ruled by greed and envy and not being able to afford medicine for as long as I have been alive.


Unfortunately, I'm aware of that. 
How do I know about these systems in my hood? Well, I'm the main guy who fixes and upgrades PC's and laptops in the hood, because the nearest PC store which also repairs and cleans computers is on the other side of the town and they charge 150 kn (20€) just for cleaning a PC/laptop. I charge less and mostly barter with people (service for a service/favor). It's not that they idealize me, but they are just looking for the cheapest solution.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 19, 2019)

Komshija said:


> I just added a "new" GPU and removed one SSD which is now transformed into external storage. I also painted rhombus patterns on the right side of my case because I accidentally made three deep scratches. Believe it or not, this is (still) the most powerful PC in my entire neighborhood (around 500 people), second being Ryzen 5 1500X + RX 580 8GB + 16 GB RAM and third i7 3770 non-K + GTX 980 + 8GB RAM.
> 
> View attachment 136992
> View attachment 136993
> View attachment 136994


Nice clean


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 21, 2019)

Finished !


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Nov 23, 2019)

€200 CPU cooler for €200 CPU coming through


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 24, 2019)

Bought a couple of sticks of my favorite old school heat spreaders and applied them to my ram


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 24, 2019)

Arrakis9 said:


> Bought a couple of sticks of my favorite old school heat spreaders and applied them to my ram


If it matches the theme of your build who cares about minor details. 

You picked G.Skill over Mushkin? Shame on you.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Nov 29, 2019)

Sold off my Ryzen 1600 and its motherboard. Back to using i5 4670k. At first I wanted to turn to ultimate Windows XP gaming rig but I don't need it. 

Weirdly the stutter I got when first installing Windows 10 with spectre/meltdown fix is no longer there. Now comes the lazy part where I need to do the cable management plus the amount of dust accumulated over the years. This old guy been through a lot, bend motherboard pins, overheated because AIO plug disconnected, PCIe lock broken and yet it still works since 2014.


----------



## Midiamp (Dec 3, 2019)

Not fancy, but totally love my current all AMD setup.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

Midiamp said:


> Not fancy, but totally love my current all AMD setup.




Looks great.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 8, 2019)

Found this Motherboard tray with psu room at shed yesterday. Just finished putting the 3960x Cpu and friends. So I can take her in different room easily.


----------



## argon (Dec 8, 2019)

I can hear the loud of that aesetek pump from here, btw nice platform! HEDT POWER! go play some 3440x1440 or 2160x3840 games and you will see how much he beat ryzen first gen! what a nice cpu !


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 8, 2019)

Komshija said:


> I just added a "new" GPU and removed one SSD which is now transformed into external storage. I also painted rhombus patterns on the right side of my case because I accidentally made three deep scratches. Believe it or not, this is (still) the most powerful PC in my entire neighborhood (around 500 people), second being Ryzen 5 1500X + RX 580 8GB + 16 GB RAM and third i7 3770 non-K + GTX 980 + 8GB RAM.


Spray paint that blue'ish shroud at some point?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 8, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have lived next to my neighbors for 25+ years on a small town street in Indiana, no one has never said hi to anyone else outside of a wave of hand once in awhile. Let alone know what PC's they use. lol
> 
> Don't idealize America, it's a lonely place ruled by greed and envy and not being able to afford medicine for as long as I have been alive.


It's sad that this is true in your Neighborhood.
But it definitely is Not the case in the neighborhood I currently live nor in the last neighborhood I lived or even in the small farm town in North Carolina where I lived in the 90's.
Or really anywhere I have ever lived in the US.
I think you might need to go outside and actually get involved if you want that to change.
I know and get a long with quite a few of my neighbors.
And in my last neighborhood we had block parties in the summer all the time which was really nice.

America (as well as the many other countries from Canada to Mexico to the Bahamas to the Virgin Islands to Jamaica to Somoa to Fiji to Guam, that I have spent time in) are what You make of them.
If you make an effort to get to know people they usually respond in kind.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> It's sad that this is true in your Neighborhood.
> But it definitely is Not the case in the neighborhood I currently live nor in the last neighborhood I lived or even in the small farm town in North Carolina where I lived in the 90's.
> Or really anywhere I have ever lived in the US.
> I think you might need to go outside and actually get involved if you want that to change.
> ...



Not here I am afraid, and not now. This is a Trump street I live on, they fly their confederate flags here still. I have a Bernie sticker on my car... so yeah, not going to happen, thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 9, 2019)

Slide back towards the Topic, please guys. thanks for keeping it civil, but go the extra mile for us poor mods


----------



## Komshija (Dec 10, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Spray paint that blue'ish shroud at some point?


No. I like Palit's GTX 1080 Game Rock design. In my opinion it's one of the most beautiful GPU's ever made. They nailed the design and colors. Blue color adds a little bit of special touch to the existing colors in my case.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 10, 2019)

nothings new of mine, only gpu usually changed, anyway i start to like this 980 card, very good and cooling


----------



## Totally (Dec 10, 2019)

My pc atm, gpu block finally came in. Finally can start getting some tubing in place while I wait for the last bits to come in, namely a 280 for the top, and 140mm fans.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 10, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nothings new of mine, only gpu usually changed, anyway i start to like this 980 card, very good and cooling
> View attachment 138988



That's a nice looking potato.



Totally said:


> My pc atm, gpu block finally came in. Finally can start getting some tubing in place while I wait for the last bits to come in, namely a 280 for the top, and 140mm fans.
> View attachment 139055



How are you liking the 011XL? I've debated grabbing one out of boredom. The regular 011 I've always felt was way too compact.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 10, 2019)

Totally said:


> My pc atm, gpu block finally came in. Finally can start getting some tubing in place while I wait for the last bits to come in, namely a 280 for the top, and 140mm fans.
> View attachment 139055


I see you have a EVGA Nu Audio as well.


----------



## Totally (Dec 11, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That's a nice looking potato.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking the 011XL? I've debated grabbing one out of boredom. The regular 011 I've always felt was way too compact.



Feel the same about the regular o11 also just wished it was a little bigger, then the xl came along.

A while ago I planned a scratch build for my ideal case based on what I did not like about the pc-x2000 that I had, o11 xl is 90% similar to what I had on paper, it's narrower and longer than what I planned. To say the least I like it a lot. I can't describe how I enjoy living with this case taking off removing a side panel is something I seem to always find annoying, no thumb screws or finickly latching mechansim to fiddle around with slide the panels right off it's almost too convenient. Once the side panels are off everything is easily accessible. I couldn't care about how this case looks, it's got me on practicality alone and truly is tool-less.

Only gripe is that ALL the 2.5mm ssd mounting points are already occupied and not by SSDs, bottom rad blocks the points below the mb, distro plate nixes the points to the right of the mb, that leaves the behind the mb but with the cables running through there it doesn't seem feasible to use.



biffzinker said:


> I see you have a EVGA Nu Audio as well.


 Yep, was an impulse buy.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 11, 2019)

Totally said:


> Feel the same about the regular o11 also just wished it was a little bigger, then the xl came along.
> 
> A while ago I planned a scratch build for my ideal case based on what I did not like about the pc-x2000 that I had, o11 xl is 90% similar to what I had on paper, it's narrower and longer than what I planned. To say the least I like it a lot. I can't describe how I enjoy living with this case taking off removing a side panel is something I seem to always find annoying, no thumb screws or finickly latching mechansim to fiddle around with slide the panels right off it's almost too convenient. Once the side panels are off everything is easily accessible. I couldn't care about how this case looks, it's got me on practicality alone and truly is tool-less.
> 
> ...



I have the Xigmatek knockoff version of that case. It's almost an exact replica, but is missing some of the refinement of the Lian Li. The SSDs should fit at the back okay. I have 1x 2.5" and 2x 3.5" drives back there.
It makes managing the cables a real damn nightmare, but once you've built ut, there shouldn't be much need to mess with it again.
Ideally, I will upgrade to some 2 Tb NVMEs so I can get rid of the disks all together, but that is a while down the track.

Here's an image of mine for reference:


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

"But Chloe, why a SATA controller card", someone may ask. My stupid motherboard can't handle more than 4x SATA if I have the M.2 slot in use. Also, I managed to break a blade from that front fan, need to change that ASAP.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 21, 2019)

......Nvidia's "green 4 life" don't really work with everything.......so i guess i gotta retire the 200i and arurous pro wifi (..maybe a new linux build )  and go atx for my Phanteks evolv...... fun times ahead


----------



## trickson (Dec 21, 2019)

Did some external wire management.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 22, 2019)

I just made sure that my sticky tack holding the 90x32 fan and my ssd's in place was still sticky, good news it is 





I should have gave her a dust but maybe next time.. still not too bad, just put the glass back on and she's ready to rock some more.


----------



## Totally (Dec 22, 2019)

Done should be good for a while 



Spoiler


----------



## trickson (Dec 22, 2019)

Totally said:


> Done should be good for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ABSOLUTELY JEALOUS! What a FANTASTIC setup!


----------



## argon (Dec 23, 2019)

Look cool!


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 23, 2019)

i got x5 fans now


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 25, 2019)

The current state of my messy PC


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> The current state of my messy PC
> View attachment 140396



All those quality speed parts would look so sexy on a test bench, just sayin' 

If you like looking at bare hardware unobstructed right in front of you. lol

...reduce the number of fans add some wheels, and voilà . 

Hey, I just got (6) stars just like the amazing Tek Tip Triple XXX. How did that happen?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 30, 2019)

Just needs an i5 stuck in there (sorry little G3258, your two cores are getting thrashed hard) and it'll be good to go. Yes that is a full GTX780 in there and no it doesn't throttle. Stock it'll hit 82c with all panels on, however if it's at 90% power limit it'll max out at 75c.





Just one of three machines worked on today.


----------



## trickson (Dec 30, 2019)

So I went ahead and did it! I got some Klipsch RP-5000F speakers and a 4k Sony 65" T.V. 
Now games look amazing as well as my desktop! 
Oh and the sound is OMG AMAZING! Can not wait to replace the rest of my crap speakers with Klipsch!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 2, 2020)

.....got my machine a change of clothes for the new year. Snagged a new Asus Rog Strix B450-F Gaming for $50 on facebook market place. Gonna get a used ryzen for the old chasis and build a Linux rig.





.......the old faithful test chair



....not the best photo but it looks pretty cool......gonna need some green ring fans though......


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry that I post here so often, but I guess that's why this thread exists 

I guess that now I'm happy with my main PC, perhaps I'll upgrade my 240/256 SSDs for 480GB-1TB ones, but otherwise this is enough for me at least for an year. Nothing to complain.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Sorry that I post here so often, but I guess that's why this thread exists
> 
> I guess that now I'm happy with my main PC, perhaps I'll upgrade my 240/256 SSDs for 480GB-1TB ones, but otherwise this is enough for me at least for an year. Nothing to complain.
> View attachment 141569




Everytime i see this rig it looks cleaner... nice work.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Everytime i see this rig it looks cleaner... nice work.


Thanks! I do love having a well done cable management, I guess it pays off


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh why your CPU cooler is like that 

From front to exhaust it should be..


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 7, 2020)

Prolly has it against a wall would be my guess... top intake to cpu?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 7, 2020)

But they said "hot air rises to the top"...


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 7, 2020)

Turn it to your other right!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Oh why your CPU cooler is like that
> 
> From front to exhaust it should be..


According to this post the fan orientation was fixed but it looks to be facing the wrong direction still.








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

i specific ordering pulse with elpida memory to matching my old one, all in set now, x5 fans case, x2 small power x1 8pin pulse, im ready for my 1st crossfire, hope isnt gonna blow mine potato rig :roll:   Can you even run Crossfire on the 2200G with its 8 PCIe lanes?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> According to this post the fan orientation was fixed but it looks to be facing the wrong direction still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fans are indeed facing the correct direction


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

Okay, no complains anymore from me 


edit: 2nd PC is kinda ready, it needs only a SSD


----------



## Vario (Jan 9, 2020)

Just built this new office computer for my father.
i9 9900K slightly underclocked, undervolted, TDP throttled
ASRock Z390 Taichi
MSI 1060 3GB (middle x8 slot to keep NVMe exposed to airflow)
Samsung 970 Evo 1TB NVMe
GSkill 2x16GB 3600 CL16 Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-32GVKC
Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 550W
Lian Li PC-A05FN-B
PHTC-14PE with Thermalright TY-143
2xCorsair SP120L as case fans
1xYateLoon D14BH12 top exhaust
Asus DVD-RW
Win 10 LTSC
USB 3.0 and 2.0 back slot to internal USB headers on the bottom.


His W3680, P6X58D-E, HD7850 is from ~2010-12 and running Windows 7, was time to update his setup.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 9, 2020)

Vario said:


> Just built this new office computer for my father.
> i9 9900K slightly underclocked, undervolted, TDP throttled
> ASRock Z390 Taichi
> MSI 1060 3GB (middle x8 slot to keep NVMe exposed to airflow)
> ...


definitely a compact build   or at least jam packed


----------



## Vario (Jan 9, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> definitely a compact build   or at least jam packed


It is quite packed.  I have built a few of these cases up but the older inverted motherboard style.  This one has a more conventional layout.  The 24pin and USB header could probably get tucked but I don't want to jam up the backside, they don't block airflow as it is, and I want it to be easy for him to see where the wires are routed if he wants to change things around.


----------



## matthewmatics (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh man I just went back to page 1 of this thread and started looking at pics and was like OMG we thought that crap was good back then!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 9, 2020)

My most recent build with the same case I have had for many years.


----------



## Vario (Jan 9, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> My most recent build with the same case I have had for many years.
> View attachment 141784


Thiccc fan.  Very nice!


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2020)

My current main gaming rig hooked up to a 4k Sony Bravia a Denon AVR-3802 with the BEST AUDIOPHILE speakers that you can get (Without spending 5K per speaker). The sound and the vision I have now is UNMATCHED by ANYTHING I have ever had in the past!
Only need to get the rest of the Klipsch set and I will be in HEAVEN!
The stereo and components are in a 1973 Magnovox stereo system case. This once housed an 8 track tape deck a record player and a Magnovox AM/FM stereo receiver. I took it all out and installed all Denon components and a center speaker lol.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 10, 2020)

Vario said:


> Just built this new office computer for my father.
> i9 9900K slightly underclocked, undervolted, TDP throttled
> ASRock Z390 Taichi
> MSI 1060 3GB (middle x8 slot to keep NVMe exposed to airflow)
> ...



.....his office has no idea of the power which resides on his desk.


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....his office has no idea of the power which resides on his desk.


RIGHT! I would NOT tell a soul! MAN if that got out you might have to lock it to your desk with a chain!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 10, 2020)

had a guy who i built a rig for a while ago drop his rig by so i could install some upgrades and to cut a long story short he let me have the old kit. my VR rigs called The Devils Dialysis.

480 rad, barrows cpu block, res, few fittings the only thing i was short of was a pump so dived in to my odd bits box and found one dont know what make it is but its PWM and whisper quite  . so i apply them to my gaming rig like so.



so then im left with the bits off the gaming rig so i applyed them to my 7700k processing rig like so...



ive never had the 7700k run so cool.


----------



## khemist (Jan 10, 2020)

Just finished, Ncase M1.


----------



## argon (Jan 12, 2020)

few update to cable management and sunday cleaning.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> My most recent build with the same case I have had for many years.
> View attachment 141784


Seeing those classic red SATA cables feels hella nostalgic


----------



## Dmu (Jan 13, 2020)

How are you guys managing to use a PC this a TV ? Like when gaming (games that doesnt require controller). i'm curious


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2020)

Dmu said:


> How are you guys managing to use a PC this a TV ? Like when gaming (games that doesnt require controller). i'm curious


Umm what?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

2600K dominator


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> 2600K dominator


Question: Does the LED light make it the Dominator? LOL Stock cooler LOL!
OMG Wait 2 case fans? LOL
Bet that sounds like a jet taking off lol.

Very nice clean and tidy though 5 out of 10.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

trickson said:


> Question: Does the LED light make it the Dominator? LOL Stock cooler LOL!
> OMG Wait 2 case fans? LOL
> Bet that sounds like a jet taking off lol.


Don't have any other Intel cooler right now, well, I don't have an Intel backplate for my old Alphacool Eisbaer..
It's actually hella quiet, those Noctuas aren't that loud. And when RGB doesn't boost the fps significantly?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 13, 2020)

trickson said:


> Question: Does the LED light make it the Dominator? LOL Stock cooler LOL!
> OMG Wait 2 case fans? LOL
> Bet that sounds like a jet taking off lol.
> 
> Very nice clean and tidy though 5 out of 10.


Never assume you know better.



Chloe Price said:


> Seeing those classic red SATA cables feels hella nostalgic


I still have some in a stash of SATA, power supply, and other miscellaneous cables.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I still have some in a stash of SATA, power supply, and other miscellaneous cables.


Yeah, I also have a pile of SATA cables, molex->PCIe adapters, molex->3pin fan adapters, low noise adapter cables, fan extensions, you name it. It never hurts to have a hella huge stash of cables, because some day you'll need those, sooner or later.


----------



## Chaiwallah (Jan 13, 2020)

I just put together a new build, Antec NX210 case, Ryzen 5 3600 cpu with stock cooler, Seasonic 550watt 80+ Bronze psu, ASUS Strix RX5700XT OC gpu, 16GB of Vengeance 3000Mhz RAM, WD Black SN750 500GB NVMe SSD, 2TB Seagate 7200RPM HDD. and an MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi motherboard. The cleanest build I've ever put together. Scores 9300 on TimeSpy maxed.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 13, 2020)

Chaiwallah said:


> ASUS Strix RX5700XT OC gpu


Huge mistake. :/


----------



## erocker (Jan 14, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Huge mistake. :/


That sucks. I saw (I think on reddit) XFX was just shipping out updated new coolers for some of their customers due to issues with the Thick II cards.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 16, 2020)

Vario said:


> Just built this new office computer for my father.
> i9 9900K slightly underclocked, undervolted, TDP throttled
> ASRock Z390 Taichi
> MSI 1060 3GB (middle x8 slot to keep NVMe exposed to airflow)
> ...


This certainly isn't an office PC. Nope. Nein, nein, nein! This is a gaming PC with underpowered GPU.


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2020)

Komshija said:


> This certainly isn't an office PC. Nope. Nein, nein, nein! This is a gaming PC with underpowered GPU.


He does a lot of analysis of cyclist training (athletic performance, geographic maps) in databases in mytourbook, sporttracks, golden cheetah, etc.  He also goes 10 years per build.  He also occasionally does photo-editing.  The graphics card was a used card but seems to function well, it should take awhile to be obsolete.


----------



## skizzo (Jan 16, 2020)

I call this everything has a first. It's my first PC I built, first custom anything, first water cooled system and I even went straight to hard tubes. This is also my first venture into configuring a hackintosh to run macOS. I didn't care for the RGB craze because I initially thought it was purely the "unicorn vomit" colors but after learning I could make my own color scheme I obviously embraced RGB pretty heavy here. 6 fans, 10 fittings, res, GPU, CPU, and two RGB strips are all stuffed in there....made for a lot of cables to manage but I took my time to do that right to make everything neat as possible. That helped me already as I had to go back a couple times to reroute stuff as I had to add/change/fiddle with parts.

I've been running a 2009 Mac Pro for a decade and finally wanted to upgrade. Decided to go for a PC instead because nothing from Apple made sense for what I needed performance wise or within what I am willing to pay. I spend more time in Windows 10 recently though due to gaming. I use macOS more for audio and music tasks. It is a "hackintosh" too, successfully installed both Mojave 10.14.6 and Catalina 10.15.2. I can only use my iGPU in Mojave, where in Catalina my GPU is fully supported....but then thanks to still owning a Digidesign 003 Rack+ I lose support for that audio interface due to the lack of update to 32bit drivers for the 64bit exclusive OS so because of that trade off is why I have two macOS versions. My PreSonus interface works fine on both versions...and Windows 10 still can utilize the old Rack+, so who knows, maybe I'll fully migrate my audio apps to Windows 10 someday even! Quite pleased with abandoning gaming on a console to use Windows 10 and taking the plunge into hackintosh territory.

My advice to anyone intimidated by custom PC building and water cooling....if I can do it....you can do it too! lol


I would really appreciate it if you took a moment to "up vote" this build at PCPP if you like it! Thanks!





						Everything has a 1st! (1st PC build, OC, Custom H20 Loop, Hackintosh)
					

Check out skizzosjt's completed build on PCPartPicker! Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core, Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB, PC-O11 Dynamic ATX Full Tower, ...




					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 17, 2020)

Added some slightly faster memory...


Running at 1.48v with some relatively quick and dirty timings plugged in. Does 65-66ns in AIDA.





These Patriot B-die kits are absurdly cheap at the moment, really recommended if you want some quick DDR4.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jan 17, 2020)

I have the 3866 C18 modules here, running at 3733 C14 at 1.525v.


----------



## francisw19 (Jan 18, 2020)

I just upgraded my system replacing my 8700K, Maximus X Hero, and GTX 1080 with a Ryzen 3900X, MSI MEG X570 ACE and RTX 2080 Super.  Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 18, 2020)

Im investing in peripherials 
Got g903,power Play,hyperx RGB silverspeed and the hyperx wristrest.
Need 8bitdo pro+ to complete the setup.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2020)

Swapped a new old psu into my X58 system. The main cables were too short to manage so I gave up almost immediately 




And on my Z77 system I got my fan controller out of the main compartment and managed to squeeze it into the drive bay. Also don’t have to look around the side to see what kind of wattage I’m pulling


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 20, 2020)

Dropped the GTs as they were getting a bit squeaky (will have to take them apart and see if I can grease them)... And so the beige invasion continues...


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 20, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Dropped the GTs as they were getting a bit squeaky (will have to take them apart and see if I can grease them)... And so the beige invasion continues...
> View attachment 142670



Pro tip, get the smallest syringe and fill with teflon oil, insert needle right thru the back sticker dead center and squirt a couple drops.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2020)

Put my old Eisbaer into use again, original hoses replaced with 10/13 ones. The other hose probably had got some UV from a led strip from my main PC. More than enough for 2600K @ 4.5GHz.






e: And yeah, the pump-block is held with two screws, the backplate is partially broken so I can't use all four.


----------



## argon (Jan 21, 2020)

aren't those tube too long? and why 90° degree fittings?
what you had before ?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 22, 2020)

Didn't bother cutting 'em because I already filled and leak-tested it. I had those 90 degree fittings lying around so I used them.


----------



## argon (Jan 23, 2020)

this tube look risky, maybe If I would be you, I would consider swapping the 90 degree fit from your rad on your wb... I had a CLC way back few years ago, (now im full air, you can see my rig at #4187330 and #4142189) and few tubes had the same problems they look good in the start, until one day I got a tube that was "choking" and got very high temp on cpu and didnt even know, so risky!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 23, 2020)

It's perfectly fine, it looks like it's kinking, but it's not.  72C max in load, so no worries.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Updated my main PC with 5700xt 

Upgraded my GF pc with wraith prism and corsair ram.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jan 23, 2020)

francisw19 said:


> I just upgraded my system replacing my 8700K, Maximus X Hero, and GTX 1080 with a Ryzen 3900X, MSI MEG X570 ACE and RTX 2080 Super.  Really enjoying it so far!



What lighting are you using?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 23, 2020)

Damn that RGB AMD stock cooler looks cool, would use a similar one myself if I had one.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 23, 2020)

im using new cpu ryzen 2600 combo with vega 64 fe, now my pc is a hot plate hehe, the other part still the same tho, might replace psu/ram later


----------



## francisw19 (Jan 23, 2020)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> What lighting are you using?



Just using a CoolerMaster Universal RGB strip (linky)

Otherwise, just the lighting on the motherboard and GPU.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## lZKoce (Jan 26, 2020)

I was thinking I have some parts laying around from my 775 PC...my first "serious" PC I used for a long time. Anyhow, all parts are working and it looks to me a 775-Retro-Rig is coming or may be a 775-DTX-Retro-Rig? The bigger board has Q9505 CPU, the smaller Foxconn one, basically doesn't have a CPU. It supports only three models quad core: Q8200S, Q9400S and Q9550S (must up to 65W). First two are easy and cheap to find, but the third one...oh boy...too expensive IMO for such an old tech. What I don't have already is some form of storage to give to this build. I went it and bought the cheapest SSD around with warranty and door-to-door shipping (turn out to be WD Green 120 GB as of moment of writing). The north-bridge coolers are cute, but they have been in the cupboard for years. RAM is Kingston DDR2 1066 Mhz. I have to clean, change pads and hit the fan of the GTX295 with high-performance silicon lubricant...that is a project of its own


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 26, 2020)

the pump I found in my odd bits box started making a wining noise so I brought a replacement and it got here yesterday, ive fitted it and its running silent and the flow is like 3times faster than the other at the same rpm. a mate recommended it, its by freezermod ive never hear of them before.


----------



## lorry (Jan 26, 2020)

H500M, but that out for a Thermaltake View71 soon as I can get that from my mate


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 26, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> I was thinking I have some parts laying around from my 775 PC...my first "serious" PC I used for a long time. Anyhow, all parts are working and it looks to me a 775-Retro-Rig is coming or may be a 775-DTX-Retro-Rig? The bigger board has Q9505 CPU, the smaller Foxconn one, basically doesn't have a CPU. It supports only three models quad core: Q8200S, Q9400S and Q9550S (must up to 65W). First two are easy and cheap to find, but the third one...oh boy...too expensive IMO for such an old tech. What I don't have already is some form of storage to give to this build. I went it and bought the cheapest SSD around with warranty and door-to-door shipping (turn out to be WD Green 120 GB as of moment of writing). The north-bridge coolers are cute, but they have been in the cupboard for years. RAM is Kingston DDR2 1066 Mhz. I have to clean, change pads and hit the fan of the GTX295 with high-performance silicon lubricant...that is a project of its own
> 
> View attachment 143274 View attachment 143275


That GTX 295 looks colossal when compared to that mITX board 

I liked those Zalman northbridge coolers back in the day, a perfect replacement for a noisy chipset cooler which had a fan. I remember having those in VIA KT133A and NForce 3 Ultra boards.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

One last picture of the old girl before she is retired


----------



## Lorec (Jan 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> One last picture of the old girl before she is retired
> 
> View attachment 143282


Such a lovely setup! 
Is that Your basement? whats up with that huge crack in the floor?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Such a lovely setup!
> Is that Your basement? whats up with that huge crack in the floor?



Thank you sir.

Yes its the basement, the engineer said because of the material, and location that it is normal for the area. The house itself has been fortified in all the right areas and is structurally sound. The ground heaved a little but is settled now. I wish it was my subwoofers that caused that, unfortunately it would be a lie 

There is a NAD T748, MIssion M73, 73C, M3DS, Monitor Audio FB210, Tannoy TFX, and Monster HDP-1800. Its all fairly old stuff, but it still sounds fairly decent.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 26, 2020)

freeagent said:


> One last picture of the old girl before she is retired
> 
> View attachment 143282



Nice touch with John Connor on the ground,someone was watching the new Terminator movie huh.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s got good bass, but I fell asleep about 45 into it., I was tired she just left me on the couch with no blanket. It’s only winter.

I probably only made it a half hour in because I don’t remember much after the hotel when she woke up.


----------



## RandomSadness (Feb 1, 2020)

RandomSadness said:


> B&W build!
> I really like this case .
> View attachment 93187



2020 update 
2080 Ti


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 1, 2020)

Remove that sticker from the side panel


----------



## freeagent (Feb 2, 2020)

After a couple of years, I finally washed down my old R4. Both of my boys were toddlers running around the case at the old apartment. There was bottle milk, boogers, marker, pen, and some unknowns. But she is nice any shiny. I grabbed a few old CoolerMaster fans circa 2004-6 I believe, to light up Mario and Luigi. That is there favourite game, next to GTAV and Roblox.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 2, 2020)

lorry said:


> H500M, but that out for a Thermaltake View71 soon as I can get that from my mate
> 
> View attachment 143280


Nice build!

Also, coasters for vapes and runny e-liquid bottles! Why did I never think of that?! I've always tried to lay out a thin microfiber, which makes stuff fall over. I also exclusively use drippers, and setting the topper on anything is guaranteed to eventually juice it up. A coaster makes so much sense for that. You've changed my life with one picture sir. Maybe now I won't have to scrub out my oversized mousepad so often.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Also, coasters for vapes and runny e-liquid bottles! Why did I never think of that?! I've always tried to lay out a thin microfiber, which makes stuff fall over. I also exclusively use drippers, and setting the topper on anything is guaranteed to eventually juice it up. A coaster makes so much sense for that. You've changed my life with one picture sir. Maybe now I won't have to scrub out my oversized mousepad so often.



I have a lot of squonkers but have gone back to tanks for the moment. I find myself swapping between the two, but I'm oldschool MTL


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

Went from liquid to air for a while, with both machines.












Some may ask "but Chloe, why you didn't put that Corator into your gaming rig?", that's because it had only Intel mounting since I bought it used. I could get a Noctua Secufirm though..


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 6, 2020)

Was doing my weekly dusting ritual and realized I never got pics of my PC's hanging out together......


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2020)

It's been exactly one year since I did the big AMD overhaul to my system. Time for my "state of the PC address" I guess.











I guess she's due for a cleaning. All I've really done since that overhaul is upgrade my data drives and replace the DVD drive with a Blu-ray drive. This system continues to be perfectly fine for my use, and I haven't needed to upgrade anything else.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2020)

Feels so weird to see an optical drive in a gaming PC in 2020


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Feels so weird to see an optical drive in a gaming PC in 2020


Yeah, it seems like I'm the only person left in the world who still swears by optical drives. 

If I were to upgrade my case, I'd get one with multiple 5.25" bays.

I like to archive stuff like my GOG games to BD-R discs.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2020)

For my HTPC it would be maybe useful, but on the other hand, I watch all the dvds and blurays on PS3. Though I have some USA region dvds which those won't play, VLC bypasses that. I guess an external one could be useful for that.


----------



## lmille16 (Feb 8, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Yeah, it seems like I'm the only person left in the world who still swears by optical drives.
> 
> If I were to upgrade my case, I'd get one with multiple 5.25" bays.
> 
> I like to archive stuff like my GOG games to BD-R discs.



My system is pretty old at this point, but I still have a DVD drive


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey, I don't mean that it's a bad thing to have one  It's just pretty obsolete these days and many does find it kinda useless, me included.

I'm not saying that you should throw those instantly into the trash bin.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 8, 2020)

I still have a few too, I even have one in my R4 but it hasn't been plugged into anything on purpose in about 8 years, but I still keep for old times sake, because you never know when youll need one. Up until X58 I kept a floppy drive around in case I needed to load raid drivers from a floppy 

It really felt weird leaving my Define R4  for a Meshify C..  but my hardware liked it.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello guys! It's been a long time since I dropped here but loyalty is much appreciated these days and regarding PC stuff, I belong to this beloved forum. Been lurking the last few pages before posting my update and boy, oh boy, the quality and the tidiness of these last days builds is simply amazing, specially WC, I started watercooling long ago, in 2008, when things weren't "that" easy and most of the cases were not yet prepared ... who would have thought the perks that we have for it nowadays, builds look just sicker and sicker over the years (if you don't trust me, check the first page of this post, there's an old build of mine) ... anyway, just my 5 cents intro 

Now ... let's get to the point, I had the itch to upgrade since past year but postponed it too much, after 5 years of intense use with my old system, I encountered some problems these last weeks in some delicate parts of the hardware, so I thought it was really the time to upgrade and decided to renew everything but the GPU, CPU Block and the case, so I did it, went crazy with an i9-9900K, 32GB Corsair DDR4@3000Mhz CL15, Asus TUF Z390 Pro-Gaming, 2xM.2 NVMe Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB and Corsair RM750W, regarding the liquid cooling I went with new pump (EK-D5 Quantum Kinetic) and added a Corsair XR5 dual rad to pair with my old dual Swiftie ... and yeah, I went to the dark side of the RGB in some parts, but not completely, just the right touch for me 

Some pictures!














It still needs some cable management to be done but until some PWM extenders and the M2 heatsink arrive it's a no-go
Hope you like it!  And keep up the good work


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 8, 2020)

I always like when someone (besides me) still uses soft tubes.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2020)

Took few seconds until I spotted the dog.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Took few seconds until I spotted the dog.


Yeah Chip likes to get in the frame.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 9, 2020)

that speaker system  @.@


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Went from liquid to air for a while, with both machines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice coolink cooler, they are fade now from the market?


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> that speaker system  @.@


Yeah it's one heck of a sound system for sure. 
It's taken me 45 years to get this. 
The Klipsch RP Series speakers are so sexy looking and SOUNDING!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 9, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah it's one heck of a sound system for sure.
> It's taken me 45 years to get this.
> The Klipsch RP Series speakers are so sexy looking and SOUNDING!



What's your config in windows settings? is it 4.1 speaker system? where is the sub?  or just windows is set to stereo? how does that work with only 4 speakers


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> What's your config in windows settings? is it 4.1 speaker system? where is the sub?  or just windows is set to stereo? how does that work with only 4 speakers


Actually The sub's are behind the sofa 2 x 12" subs. And 2 DBX studio 2 way bookshelf speakers for the back speakers. 
I have a big living room so you wont see all my stuff LOL.
I have full surround sound and all other settings. 
I have mine setup for 7 CH. stereo. I do not like any other listening setting. DTS, Dolby Rock , Jazz and all the other settings are not used as much. 
Windows doesn't have much to do with my sound.
Nahimic is my "sound manager" using the on board sound that is incredible on this gaming motherboard.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 9, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> nice coolink cooler, they are fade now from the market?


Yeah, haven't seen those in years, remember those being pretty popular since they had a great price/performance ratio. Paid 10EUR + shipping for it.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Took few seconds until I spotted the dog.



If it was Stalker you could be dead already. 



trickson said:


> Yeah Chip likes to get in the frame.



Chip like frames... Mmmm.  Hi.  I'm Chip Foose and welcome to Overhaulin.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 9, 2020)

trickson said:


> Actually The sub's are behind the sofa 2 x 12" subs. And 2 DBX studio 2 way bookshelf speakers for the back speakers.
> I have a big living room so you wont see all my stuff LOL.
> I have full surround sound and all other settings.
> I have mine setup for 7 CH. stereo. I do not like any other listening setting. DTS, Dolby Rock , Jazz and all the other settings are not used as much.
> ...




Nice, I'd really like to see you get a proper DAC though like Modi 3. Only $99, just run optical. They have a 15 day return policy, so worst case scenario is you hear no improvement and I was wrong and you just lose out on shipping. Might be worth a shot though, because if I am right and does improve sound by 5-10%... small price to pay for such a high end setup finalization.

Side note - I can hear a difference in my headphones when I go from nice onboard DAC versus Modi 3. Modi 3 destroys Modi 2, it really competes with $500 DAC's imo. Very underrated little DAC.

Edit:  I have no idea what connections your setup requires so it might not be compatible, you would have to look at back of Modi 3 to see.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Nice, I'd really like to see you get a proper DAC though like Modi 3. Only $99, just run optical. They have a 15 day return policy, so worst case scenario is you hear no improvement and I was wrong and you just lose out on shipping. Might be worth a shot though, because if I am right and does improve sound by 5-10%... small price to pay for such a high end setup finalization.
> 
> Side note - I can hear a difference in my headphones when I go from nice onboard DAC versus Modi 3. Modi 3 destroys Modi 2, it really competes with $500 DAC's imo. Very underrated little DAC.
> 
> Edit:  I have no idea what connections your setup requires so it might not be compatible, you would have to look at back of Modi 3 to see.


I don't see a need for a DAC unit.
It looks like another thing to plug in is all. just more power to run another unit that may or may not improve the sound?
Another hundred bucks or MORE? More MONEY?
See this is where things start to spiral out of control. LOL.
No I think the sound card on the MB is great and the AVR system decodes things great to. my Denon is like a computer inside it's self. LOL.
No my system is full on Audiophile level quality no need to add a DAC to it.

Note: I do not use headphones have issues with things on my ears. 

Check out the sound system on my motherboard. 
It's just AMAZING IMTHO.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 10, 2020)

trickson said:


> I don't see a need for a DAC unit.
> It looks like another thing to plug in is all. just more power to run another unit that may or may not improve the sound?
> Another hundred bucks or MORE? More MONEY?
> See this is where things start to spiral out of control. LOL.
> ...



My Modi 3 makes everything sound better, and there really is no risk to you, just refund it if you disagree with me. I think you are missing out personally, a good DAC like the Modi 3 does make a difference.


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> My Modi 3 makes everything sound better, and there really is no risk to you, just refund it if you disagree with me. I think you are missing out personally, a good DAC like the Modi 3 does make a difference.


I will keep this in mind, When I'm out looking for some stuff next time.


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 23, 2020)

ATM new build


----------



## freeagent (Feb 23, 2020)

Pics or it didn't happen, I don't get paid to click YouTube links


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 23, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, I don't get paid to click YouTube links











						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## nailzer (Feb 23, 2020)

Finally finished right now!!

The Start 




Finished!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 23, 2020)

nailzer said:


> Finally finished right now!!
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 145738
> ...



Specs?


----------



## nailzer (Feb 23, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Specs?



MSI X570 MPG Gaming Plus
AMD 5 3600
Noctua NH-U125
Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVME 500GB OS Drive
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super OC
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4 3600 2x8GB
Samsung 970 EVO M.2 nvme 1TB Game Drive
CORSAIR RM750x 750 Watt, 80+ Gold Fully Modular
M.2 SSD Double-Sided Heat Sink


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 23, 2020)

nailzer said:


> MSI X570 MPG Gaming Plus
> AMD 5 3600
> Noctua NH-U125
> Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVME 500GB OS Drive
> ...



That's some serious rig to game all-day long, keep it up bro!


----------



## argon (Feb 23, 2020)

nailzer said:


> MSI X570 MPG Gaming Plus
> AMD 5 3600
> Noctua NH-U125
> Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVME 500GB OS Drive
> ...


I think you would hear a lot lower noise, if you put them in a case, also what about dust ?


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2020)

argon said:


> I think you would hear a lot lower noise, if you put them in a case, also what about dust ?


Dust? Dust? What about Dust? 
LOL. There is NO escaping dust anywhere! not in any home I have ever known! 

What about dust! LOL ever hear of dusting?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2020)

nailzer said:


> Finally finished right now!!
> 
> The Start
> View attachment 145738
> ...


OC sessions? =)


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## nailzer (Feb 24, 2020)

SirKeldon said:


> That's some serious rig to game all-day long, keep it up bro!





argon said:


> I think you would hear a lot lower noise, if you put them in a case, also what about dust ?


Dust has never been a problem with a test bench setup for me. I spray it to make sure there's no dust in the components but surface dust isn't a problem and most of the time the fans on the PS and VC aren't turning so I can't hear it running.



Chloe Price said:


> OC sessions? =)


No need when the CPU hits 4200Mhg by itself.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 24, 2020)

Here's my updated and incomplete rig.  New cpu heatsink and some real carbon fiber sheets incoming.







lynx29 said:


> My Modi 3 makes everything sound better, and there really is no risk to you, just refund it if you disagree with me. I think you are missing out personally, a good DAC like the Modi 3 does make a difference.


I use a Modi too and its better, no doubt.  There is no interference from the rest of the inside of the pc.  Plus it's a great value.  Got my Modi 3 scratch n dent and its was brand new (no scratches or dents).


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 24, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Here's my updated and incomplete rig.  New cpu heatsink and some real carbon fiber sheets incoming.View attachment 145849View attachment 145848
> 
> 
> I use a Modi too and its better, no doubt.  There is no interference from the rest of the inside of the pc.  Plus it's a great value.  Got my Modi 3 scratch n dent and its was brand new (no scratches or dents).



Your PC is nice but your entire setup has amazing feng shui


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 25, 2020)

Here's the inside of my PC ATM. The red LED stripe on the motherboard with the orange cougar fans has interesting look.





Rainbow light show from the RXT 2060.


----------



## vectoravtech (Feb 25, 2020)

netrunner linux


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Here's my updated and incomplete rig.  New cpu heatsink and some real carbon fiber sheets incoming.View attachment 145849View attachment 145848
> 
> 
> I use a Modi too and its better, no doubt.  There is no interference from the rest of the inside of the pc.  Plus it's a great value.  Got my Modi 3 scratch n dent and its was brand new (no scratches or dents).


Hella clean desk, that needs a dual screen setup!


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

So does all the LED colorful lighting make the computer go faster or just make it a flashing bright distraction that looks supper cool? 

Honestly I turned all them fancy lights off. I just find it a distraction and another thing to draw power.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> So does all the LED colorful lighting make the computer go faster or just make it a flashing bright distraction that looks supper cool?
> 
> Honestly I turned all them fancy lights off. I just find it a distraction and another thing to draw power.


They give 20% more fps  believe me!


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> So does all the LED colorful lighting make the computer go faster or just make it a flashing bright distraction that looks supper cool?
> 
> Honestly I turned all them fancy lights off. I just find it a distraction and another thing to draw power.


It's a good way to check for dust buildup


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> It's a good way to check for dust buildup


So is your eyes.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> So does all the LED colorful lighting make the computer go faster or just make it a flashing bright distraction that looks supper cool?
> 
> Honestly I turned all them fancy lights off. I just find it a distraction and another thing to draw power.



The RGB alone can run Crysis itself. 

No but seriously the RGB lighting doesn't bother me, I have it on a slow colour changing setting, I don't mind it.


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> The RGB alone can run Crysis itself.
> 
> No but seriously the RGB lighting doesn't bother me, I have it on a slow colour changing setting, I don't mind it.


Yeah that all looks cool but man did I find it distracting. JMO.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> The RGB alone can run Crysis itself.
> 
> No but seriously the RGB lighting doesn't bother me, I have it on a slow colour changing setting, I don't mind it.


Hah, Does it run Crysis - the RGB strip edition..

personally I have just blue LED strips and an UV strip, not too overkill IMO... pic of my PC on the previous page.


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

I have LED rainbow string lights on top of my kitchen cabonets and under them. They can be set to do all kinds of crazy things. But still it doesn't make cooking food any faster. But it does add some special ambience to the kitchen.


----------



## lmille16 (Feb 25, 2020)

trickson said:


> Honestly I turned all them fancy lights off. I just find it a distraction and another thing to draw power.



It bothers me that Toms Hardware now includes "No RGB" as a con in their reviews of anything that could contain RGB. What have we come to?


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

lmille16 said:


> It bothers me that Toms Hardware now includes "No RGB" as a con in their reviews of anything that could contain RGB. What have we come to?


I know right. It's no longer about raw performance but you must also have a MB that has 100+ LED rainbow colored lights. Why?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

That isn't a con IMO

I'm not a RGB lover but IMO that feature is a bonus.


----------



## trickson (Feb 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> That isn't a con IMO
> 
> I'm not a RGB lover but IMO that feature is a bonus.


What is the bonus?
They do NOTHING for performance they do IN fact take POWER to run ( so much for being as green as you possibly can). 
Look you can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a PIG! LOL. I think they dress them up so you will buy them up without even considering the performance.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

If you have a windowed case and the lighting isn't an overkill one, then I like it 

e: typo


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Hella clean desk, that needs a dual screen setup!


Before this single high refresh lcd, I had 3x 23" 60hz screens.  It was awesome.  Now if I could just swing the cost of 3x 144hz displays...


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 25, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Before this single high refresh lcd, I had 3x 23" 60hz screens.  It was awesome.  Now if I could just swing the cost of 3x 144hz displays...


I have two 1080p @ 74Hz, works fine for me.


----------



## Cidious (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm pretty content with what it is now


----------



## argon (Feb 25, 2020)

Nice! What ram is that, also what tubes are those ?!?!!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2020)

I might be a little rusty, Trickson.. but I thought you were madly in love with RGB when you built your rig with the D15?  Nothing wrong with it if you were. If I had it I would probably use a color or two


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 25, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> They give 20% more fps  believe me!



Same as Type-R sticky badges on a 90's Honda Civic.


----------



## Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX (Feb 25, 2020)

Just gonna leave this pic here of my ugly ass system.
Currently trying to get it to run stable with 3GHz on 2x Epyc 7551 ES chips...
VRMs are reaching 100 degrees under sustained load so need some fans on them.

As you can see, the zip ties were brought out quite a few times.

Bottom fans aren't spinning as they're directly connected to the GPU, which is in zero RPM mode.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 25, 2020)

2700x with a GTX 1660 in a Crosshair VII.

Not an uber gaming machine, but it'll do.

Zero RGB.

RGB?


----------



## argon (Feb 26, 2020)

Xx__Just_The_Tip_UwU__xX said:


> Just gonna leave this pic here of my ugly ass system.
> Currently trying to get it to run stable with 3GHz on 2x Epyc 7551 ES chips...
> VRMs are reaching 100 degrees under sustained load so need some fans on them.
> 
> ...


Awesome system! Im a fan of Enthusiast-Air-Silent-Cooling PC , is that an MK-26 ? ??


----------



## Cidious (Mar 1, 2020)

argon said:


> Nice! What ram is that, also what tubes are those ?!?!!



Sorry for the late response mate.

Custom sleeved Alphacool PVC Masterklaer tubing


Crucial Ballistix 3200 CL16 modded with custom heatsinks running at 3800 CL16 1.40v


I'm located in China currently. Due to the corona virus I'm still waiting on my new desk. Trouble with shipping. I'll post my complete mancave when it's in and sorted.


----------



## basco (Mar 1, 2020)

i like that brutal looking heatsink on your ram !
reminds me of old mushkin redline


----------



## nailzer (Mar 3, 2020)

Did a little mod for my 1tb SSD nvme drive. With just the heatsync the SSD at idle would stay at 52C. Playing a game with the fans moving air over the heatsync the temps would stay about 46C, until the game was over. I'm using a Noctua 40x20mm fan, mainly because they're quiet. With the fan on the heatsync the temp stays at 39C. The fasteners aren't fancy but for now they work.


----------



## CustomRigs (Mar 3, 2020)

next build is here 

hope you like it ! (sorry german language ^^)


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2020)

Didn't post this before but I like my cable management


----------



## argon (Mar 8, 2020)

What a lot of SSD!!! are they all ssd ?


----------



## CustomRigs (Mar 11, 2020)

Built me a ITX for FHD Gaming on my TV. Made Timelapse of it 
sorry for german language


----------



## Cidious (Mar 12, 2020)

Reorganised my mancave a bit today. Still a bit of cable management to do in the corners but good to go for now.

 

PC:
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X (XSPC Raystorm Pro AM4 block lapped + Kryonaut)
MSI MEG X570 Unify (12.7wmk thermal pads VRM + Kyronaut chipset & A3 bios)
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 CL16 @ 3800 CL16 (custom heatsinks)
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC (conductonaut + 12.7wmk thermal pads on the memory chips)
Corsair RM650x (custom cables)
Fractal R6 black (4x Corsair ML140 exhaust case fans)
Alphacool 360x30 + 120x30 NexXxos V.2 rads (8x Corsair ML120 push/pull fans)
Alphacool Eissation (VPP755 D5 pump @2600RPM) Barrow fittings
Alphacool Klearmaster softtubing (custom sleeved)

  
  

Storage PC
512GB Samsung 950 PRO NVME Windows and Programs drive
1TB Intel 660p NVME Documents drive
2TB Hikvision C2000 PRO NVME Downloads drive
1TB Sabrent Rocket 4.0 NVME Game drive
960GB Corsair Force MP510 NVME Game drive
1TB Samsung 860 EVO SATA Documents backup drive
8TB WD MyBook NAS (Asus RT-AX88U)

 

Perhipherals:
BenQ EX3501R 35" MVA 3440x1440 Ultrawide (G-sync)
Ducky ZERO 3108S mechanical Cherry MX Brown switches
BenQ Zowie EC1 (2019 model)
BenQ Zowie GT-X mousepad Logitech G920 wheel

Audio:
Lehman custom headamp (completely rebuild and modded)
Topping DX3 Pro DAC modded also and with LPS (daily driver)
Khadas Tone Board ES9038 DAC (for reference)
QMS Q5 active monitor speakers (modded, completely redone output stage and grounding. modern opamps etc)
Beyerdynamic T1 drivers built inside DT770 closed housing for gaming (Custom tuned internals and wiring also. )
Mad Dogs Alpha cans for music
  


Mobile:
MSI GS60 6QE thin&light (6700HQ+970M)
Samsung Galaxy Tab S3
OnePlus 5T
OnePlus 6T
OnePlus 7T
OnePlus 7T Pro



Networking:
ASUS RT-AX88U router (Dual gigabit LAN to PC for 2Gbit NAS performance)
Raspberry Pi 4B
X96 Max Android streamer
Cat 7/8 Cables


First things to upgrade GPU, Laptop, tablet.

Tomorrow I'll try to post a pic with the curtains open and the HangZhou skyline, adds a nice touch.


Any tips/ideas for improvement?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 13, 2020)

argon said:


> What a lot of SSD!!! are they all ssd ?


Yeah, 5x SATA SSDs (240, 256, 3x 480) and also one NVMe 256 as the OS drive.


----------



## Cidious (Mar 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, 5x SATA SSDs (240, 256, 3x 480) and also one NVMe 256 as the OS drive.



I did the opposite. 5x NVME and 1x SATA haha. SATA is not worth buying anymore at current prices. 6.5TB of solid state and 8TB of mechanical. Looking for another 8TB drive on the NAS now. Storage needs are rising so quickly.


----------



## Hardi (Mar 13, 2020)

Wanted something bigger then my old Phanteks P300, so got myself P600S, a lot of more room and better airflow then before.
Probably going to change the D15 fans to chromax black at some point..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 14, 2020)

Cidious said:


> I did the opposite. 5x NVME and 1x SATA haha. SATA is not worth buying anymore at current prices. 6.5TB of solid state and 8TB of mechanical. Looking for another 8TB drive on the NAS now. Storage needs are rising so quickly.


Not an option for me, my el cheapo motherboard has only one M.2 and using it disables two of the SATA ports. Also I have a soundcard, wifi card and a SATA controller for 2 ports, so the PCIe "x16" for a M.2 adapter slot is in use. I guess the next thing is to replace those smaller SATA drives with larger ones, maybe one ~500GB and one 1TB, dunno yet.

SATA drives are more than enough for games, I know lot of people who still has a SSD only as the OS drive and all of their games are on HDD..


----------



## RandomSadness (Mar 17, 2020)

RandomSadness said:


> 2020 update
> 2080 Ti
> View attachment 143750View attachment 143752View attachment 143749View attachment 143751


The DUKE died 
I got a GAMING X TRIO instead, everything is good now 
Also went 4K 144Hz with the XG27UQ


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 17, 2020)

RandomSadness said:


> The DUKE died
> I got a GAMING X TRIO instead, everything is good now
> Also went 4K 144Hz with the XG27UQ



 I do like the smooth lightning effect you accomplished along the table and the build is also looking really clean, but what are those 3 led fans cooling right to the RAM? I'd understand them if you'd place a rad over there and used to LC the CPU/GPU but right now what are exactly its purpose rather than aesthetics?

Though that, your desk is looking sharp!


----------



## RandomSadness (Mar 18, 2020)

SirKeldon said:


> I do like the smooth lightning effect you accomplished along the table and the build is also looking really clean, but what are those 3 led fans cooling right to the RAM? I'd understand them if you'd place a rad over there and used to LC the CPU/GPU but right now what are exactly its purpose rather than aesthetics?
> 
> Though that, your desk is looking sharp!


Those fans are just here for aesthetics reasons, though my 850 EVO sits behind one of them.
I'm really happy with the build so far and 4K is absolutely insane!


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 18, 2020)

Just rebuilt my system in an Inwin 301


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 19, 2020)

blacktruckryder said:


> Just rebuilt my system in an Inwin 301View attachment 148470



That's one of my favorite cases airflow is great too.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 19, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> That's one of my favorite cases airflow is great too.


Yes airflow is awesome. The video card stays nice and cool lol. I was going to throw a custom loop in, but it got crowded really quick.


----------



## Cidious (Mar 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Not an option for me, my el cheapo motherboard has only one M.2 and using it disables two of the SATA ports. Also I have a soundcard, wifi card and a SATA controller for 2 ports, so the PCIe "x16" for a M.2 adapter slot is in use. I guess the next thing is to replace those smaller SATA drives with larger ones, maybe one ~500GB and one 1TB, dunno yet.
> 
> SATA drives are more than enough for games, I know lot of people who still has a SSD only as the OS drive and all of their games are on HDD..



Yeah I get it. My B450M Mortar MAX had something like that.

And you are right on the performance also. I have  the fastest 4.0 drive currently out and compared the loading times of things with my 860 EVO. And in games or windows it doesn't matter at all. The only times it mattered was loading in content in premiere pro. or copying big files. 

Not to go off topic too much but I'll share you a screenshot of my drives benchmarked with the Real World tests in the latest CrystalDiskMark.




(small typo: 860 EVO clearly is SATA not NVME as labeled in the screenshot. My bad)
Random 4K read is what you want to look for for almost everything... The Chinese drive performs better than the more expensive 4.0 and 3.0 drives. but only by a margin. The Intel 660p and C2000 Pro are the clear winners here considering their price. And a 860 EVO or MX500 will still hit the sweet spot for most tasks too. But what I meant was. If you have NVME slots then the prices are so equal that SATA is not viable anymore price wise.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2020)

Cidious said:


> Yeah I get it. My B450M Mortar MAX had something like that.
> 
> And you are right on the performance also. I have  the fastest 4.0 drive currently out and compared the loading times of things with my 860 EVO. And in games or windows it doesn't matter at all. The only times it mattered was loading in content in premiere pro. or copying big files.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get your point. I guess it's best to upgrade those 240GB and 256GB SATA drives first to something bigger, 480GB or 960GB/1TB ones. The smaller drives will go to my 2nd PC, and I could put one NVMe drive with a PCIe adapter if I move my WLAN card one slot higher, probably won't kill the GPU's airflow, and after all, I'm going to watercool it. Need to exchange it to a reference card first since it has too tall components so my EK Titan X fullcover block doesn't fit.

But let's not go full offtopic, I put together a great WinXP retro gaming PC (Phenom II X2 555BE, Asus M4A77T, 4GB DDR3-1600, Radeon HD 6850, Audigy2 ZS)


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn you ATA cables! There will never be a time when I'll miss them.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Damn you ATA cables! There will never be a time when I'll miss them.


PATA is a semi-must since I have a PATA HDD on my PS2; I'll probably get a SATA HDD adapter sooner or later.. I just put two optical drives to that PC since it's missing two 5.25" covers.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 20, 2020)

Adding some more airflow to my Coolermaster Q500L.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2020)

The wife let me build a new cruncher/gaming PC.  I wanted to go with hard tubbing, but I just have way to much "old school" water cooling stuff so I couldn't justify the cost.  I am looking forward to seeing how this 2070 Super plays games.  I am upgrading from my old GTX 980 Ti.  I have to say that I do like the EK Vardar fans so far on the rad.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2020)

Damn, that's a clean and minimalistic loop! Makes me want to try out something similar 

e: Stock cooler for now so I have the backplate already there when I get the Noctua AM4 mounting kit so I can use Corator DS on AM4. Going with air for now; still haven't changed my 980 Ti to a reference one so I could install the fullcover block.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 14, 2020)

No RGB, no worries.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2020)

I finally built a simple loop without having a kilometre of hoses around. 

e: changed the pic to more clear one


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2020)

I like the simpler look to a smaller loop!  Looks good
How are your temps?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2020)

HammerON said:


> I like the simpler look to a smaller loop!  Looks good
> How are your temps?


Thanks! First time those 90 degree fittings finally came into good use!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 23, 2020)

Changed the PSU on my 2nd PC, I know that these Kolink PSUs aren't high quality but I guess it's fine on a such low power system. Personally I love how simple and clean this build is.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 23, 2020)

I am looking at this thred and I can see that my current setup is the same as yours in 2008.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 24, 2020)

Want to get some LEDs to light it up some.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

Put those two missing slot covers back


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Put those two missing slot covers back


Can't it gets too hot.
Server card with no holes in backplate to get the air out of the case.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Can't it gets too hot.
> Server card with no holes in backplate to get the air out of the case.


Ah, I just thought that you just haven't put those  Put an aftermarket cooler for that Quadro?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2020)

New testing rig


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> New testing rig



Testing how bad that stock cooler is? Looks awesome man.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

AMD stock cooler does its job if you run at stock clocks. At least with my 2600.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> AMD stock cooler does its job if you run at stock clocks. At least with my 2600.



I was half joking but yeah a 2600 is way cooler stock vs stock vs a 3600.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2020)

Stock settings with a 3600X, I saw 88C (AIDA64 Stress), but I tuned that back a bit as this is for CPU cooler testing, last I saw it was 79.99C in Ryzen Master @ 1.216V in Windows.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

My stock 2600 was around 70 when playing games, probably would got to around 80C with benchmarks.

Now with custom loop, not even 50c. Still running at stock.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> My stock 2600 was around 70 when playing games, probably would got to around 80C with benchmarks.
> 
> Now with custom loop, not even 50c. Still running at stock.



Got the Noctua NH-U12A on there now for the OC settings. 4.2Ghz...1.272 in CPU-Z...70.5C


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 24, 2020)

I got tired of waiting for the Secufirm AM4, I'd have my old Corator DS here already...

but fuck it, I put it under h2o and I'll sell the Corator & AM4 retention kit to my interwebz buddy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I got tired of waiting for the Secufirm AM4, I'd have my old Corator DS here already...
> 
> but fuck it, I put it under h2o and I'll sell the Corator & AM4 retention kit to my interwebz buddy.



This will eventually see some AIOs, and various other older coolers too, at least ones I have hardware for.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 25, 2020)

Moved some fans around and cleaned up the back after adding more SSDs. 
The angle I sit at with the case I can’t see the brown fans.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 26, 2020)

*jlewis02, does your NVMe have a standoff at the end of it, because i see a standoff next to the NVMe, is there also one under it where it screws in?
Otherwise that 970 EVO might get hotter than it needs to be.


*


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 26, 2020)

m6tzg6r said:


> *jlewis02, does your NVMe have a standoff at the end of it, because i see a standoff next to the NVMe, is there also one under it where it screws in?
> Otherwise that 970 EVO might get hotter than it needs to be.
> View attachment 152827*


It does not have a standoff like it should I noticed that when I was moving fans,
It has the three well two now I broke one out of the board when I was seeing if they come out.
I got the board for free so no IO shield and no standoffs for the M.2
I need to order some but have only looked on newegg so far.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 26, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> It does not have a standoff like it should I noticed that when I was moving fans,
> It has the three well two now I broke one out of the board when I was seeing if they come out.
> I got the board for free so no IO shield and no standoffs for the M.2
> I need to order some but have only looked on newegg so far.


The standoff does unscrew, perhaps you turned it the wrong way.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 30, 2020)

Added a diffuse plastic thingy in front of the onboard leds because Mystic Lights won't let me turn them completely off (they flicker).
It's so far still the only thing that annoys me with this mobo.



Flash on / Flash off



ps: I removed the side panel of course.


----------



## Partaypooper (Apr 30, 2020)

Current PC project. Dual socket G34 opterons


----------



## SN2716057 (May 1, 2020)

My diy test bench wasn't up to par so I bought the Streacom BC1.
Gonna test if the GTX980 is still working. As I don't have the original air cooler anymore, water is the way.
If all goes well it will be paired with a 4790k in a Define Nano S.


----------



## m6tzg6r (May 2, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2020)

Went back to my X58 

Gave the Z77 to the kids because the X58 hates Mother Nature and is powered by the souls of dead polar bears.. and it was on all the time while good ol dad was at work.
Runs good though! Had to give up a couple of 120x38s to make it fit. Oh well, still runs cool


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2020)

I hate when people don't remove the SLI/CF finger covers.. 




jlewis02 said:


> It does not have a standoff like it should I noticed that when I was moving fans,
> It has the three well two now I broke one out of the board when I was seeing if they come out.
> I got the board for free so no IO shield and no standoffs for the M.2
> I need to order some but have only looked on newegg so far.


No M.2 standoff = you Verge'd it.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 3, 2020)

This thing.. in system specs.


----------



## E-Bear (May 3, 2020)

My next rig even if I'm far behind you by couple of years.  

HP Pavilion p7-1019
CPU : Intel G620 lga1155
HDD : Hitachi 1tb

Pictures for other parts 









On HP website it says a maximum of 8gigs 2x4 gigs ram sticks but I was able to put 16gigs. It only downclock it to 1067mhz.

Just waiting to find a really cheap case and I'm ready.


----------



## Lorec (May 3, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Went back to my X58
> 
> Gave the Z77 to the kids because the X58 hates Mother Nature and is powered by the souls of dead polar bears.. and it was on all the time while good ol dad was at work.
> Runs good though! Had to give up a couple of 120x38s to make it fit. Oh well, still runs cool View attachment 153616View attachment 153617View attachment 153618


Just beautiful. 
If I had a need to build a system for dirt cheap, Id go with X58... 
Lacking instructions yeah, but still such a great platform


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> My next rig even if I'm far behind you by couple of years.
> 
> HP Pavilion p7-1019
> CPU : Intel G620 lga1155
> ...


Pentium G620 and GTX 1060?!? And I already had a terrible bottleneck with Celeron G550 & GTX 470 several years ago, didn't have budget to get both 1155 board and a 2500K at the same time..


----------



## E-Bear (May 3, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Pentium G620 and GTX 1060?!? And I already had a terrible bottleneck with Celeron G550 & GTX 470 several years ago, didn't have budget to get both 1155 board and a 2500K at the same time..



Just waiting for Covid rules to be more slack then I will shop for a better cpu. The 1060 is just 3gb but I had it in exchange of a 650w psu a guy needed. Paid that psu 26$ so quite a good deal.  The whole HP rig was free got it from a neighbor who threw it away.


----------



## Kissamies (May 3, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Just waiting for Covid rules to be more slack then I will shop for a better cpu. The 1060 is just 3gb but I had it in exchange of a 650w psu a guy needed. Paid that psu 26$ so quite a good deal.  The whole HP rig was free got it from a neighbor who threw it away.


The 3GB version is still ok for entry-level 1080p gaming. I thought about that years ago, but I decided to grab an used 780 Ti instead.


----------



## E-Bear (May 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Pentium G620 and GTX 1060?!? And I already had a terrible bottleneck with Celeron G550 & GTX 470 several years ago, didn't have budget to get both 1155 board and a 2500K at the same time..



Chloe after looking the cpu upgrade list I could not go over 65watts. The best bang for the bucks I see is a 2400s at 40$. Différence between 2400 and the 2400s is the idle clock which is 2.5 ghz for 2400s and 3.0 ghz for 2400 at 95 watts. Both having a maximum turbo of 3.5ghz and 6m cache.


----------



## lorry (May 7, 2020)

A small makeover


----------



## GamerGuy (May 7, 2020)

I can't recall if I had posted my rig with an updated bling, added a set of Lian Li RGB Strimer and an RGB GB Aorus GPU brace....did add 2x 1TB Samsung 850 EVO SSDs, though you can't see them.




Moved my AMD rig so I can hook it up to my Samsung 49" 32:9 monitor for some Freesync 2 lovin'. Moved my steering wheel to the side, decided to use my Topre RealForce 104U 55G (with yellow PBT keycaps) + Logitech G703. Using a Samsung K651 soundbar, my iFi Micro iDSD Black Label  is just to the top left of the keyboard (kinda hard to see as it's black and my table top is almost black as well). Oh yeah, got some headphones there as well as these are on rotation....


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (May 7, 2020)

a bit dated photo but except the Monitor and Casefans it's the Same PC.

Case: Phanteks P400A

Case Fans: Noctua Chromax 120mm Case Fans

PSU: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W Platinum

SSDs: 1x Samsung 970 Evo Plus 250GB (Boot Drive)
2x Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
2x Crucial MX500 1TB
1x Crucial MX 500 500GB (in an external case as a Backup drive for the 970 Evo Plus)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H115i RGB Pro 280mm AIO

Motherboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro

RAM: 32GB (4x8) Patriot Steel Viper 4000 Mhz CL 19 (19-19-19-39 1.35V XMP) "Over" Clocked to 4000 Mhz 17-17-18-36 at 1.4V

CPU: Intel Core i9 9900k 5.2 Ghz All Core with no AVX Offset (1.45v LLC High (1.34V under Load (150 amps) which is 60mv out of Spec but still fine temperature wise)

GPU: Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP Extreme running at 2100 Mhz and 8000 Mhz on the Memory

Monitor: Dell Alienware AW2518H (1080p 1-240Hz Gsync)

Mouse: Logitech G903 Lightspeed Hero

Keyboard: Corsair K95 Platinum

Headset: Kingston HyperX Cloud II Red


----------



## phanbuey (May 7, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> a bit dated photo but except the Monitor and Casefans it's the Same PC.
> 
> Case: Phanteks P400A
> 
> ...



The two tone white red lighting is really nice.

not sure what kind of switches the k95 has but this might help in the battle for less latency:


----------



## Calmmo (May 7, 2020)

crappy phone/camera.. but here's mine.


----------



## AusWolf (May 11, 2020)

After 3 years, I finally had enough of my Coolermaster Elite 130 case. The small PC looked cool on my desk, but swapping any part took me 5 times longer than necessary, not to mention the far from ideal heat management. I like Coolermaster's manageability, but my components have grown in both size and heat dissipation throughout the years, making the upgrade inevitable. The last straw was my AIO watercooler which took me 6 hours (!) to fit into the Elite 130. In comparison, moving all the components into the new case barely took 2 hours. Here is the result of the great migration:

Before:


After:


All the RGB is currently set to white, because the water pump needs a USB 2.0 header for LED controls, which my motherboard doesn't have. Changing the colour of every other LED, and leaving the pump white would look a bit meh. I might play around with the cable management a bit more later, but I'm definitely NOT going to remove the "Caution!" sticker.  

The specs are in my profile.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 11, 2020)

Small update on the old meets new build. 
I gave the old 4790k and GTX 980 a new case (FD Define Nano S). I'm now waiting on the arrival of the custom cables.



Early in the leak test. Once completed I'll take the loop apart, as the cables need to go in first, and I also need to add in a drain.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Small update on the old meets new build.
> I gave the old 4790k and GTX 980 a new case (FD Define Nano S). I'm now waiting on the arrival of the custom cables.
> View attachment 154795
> Early in the leak test. Once completed I'll take the loop apart, as the cables need to go in first, and I also need to add in a drain.


The pipe to the top of the reservoir isn't horizontal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> but I'm definitely NOT going to remove the "Caution!" sticker.


I'd leave it there too. Looks cool! 

Nice build! Very nice indeed.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 12, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> The pipe to the top of the reservoir isn't horizontal.


I know but it's the best I could do with the fittings I have. Also my skills with creating multiple bends hasn't improved. 
Fortunately all air has left the loop.

Edit: I made a build log so I won't spam this thread.




Leak test done; no leaks, and no air pockets. 

Edit: the res can't go any lower otherwise it will hit the gpu. Luckily the tube in the res prevents air pockets in the (visible) loop.


----------



## AusWolf (May 12, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I know but it's the best I could do with the fittings I have. Also my skills with creating multiple bends hasn't improved.
> Fortunately all air has left the loop.
> 
> Edit: I made a build log so I won't spam this thread.
> ...


Full custom loop in mini-ITX size: that's what I call impressive!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Full custom loop in mini-ITX size: that's what I call impressive!


The problem is, where will the system PSU be going?


----------



## AusWolf (May 12, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd leave it there too. Looks cool!
> 
> Nice build! Very nice indeed.


Thanks.  Another reason for buying the new case was to suit my future plans. Whenever the time comes for a full system upgrade (might be another 2-3 years by the looks of it), I want to install a 240 AIO for the new CPU, and a water-cooled graphics card, much like EVGA's Hybrid series. I love water, but I'm not brave enough to try my luck with a custom loop.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 12, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Full custom loop in mini-ITX size: that's what I call impressive!


Thank you!



lexluthermiester said:


> The problem is, where will the system PSU be going?


The same place where it was before. But I needed it for leak testing and I prefer to place it outside the case when I do that.



[early setup]


----------



## Animalpak (May 13, 2020)

Something is about to getting finished and start his journey. Its on leak test for one week





Let's fire it up !


----------



## freeagent (May 18, 2020)

In an effort to try not to be so hardcore with my fans, and maybe cut down on a little noise.. I’ve removed all of my case fans except the front three. I did gain about 3-5c on the mobo temp, and about the same on the chipset just sitting there nice and quiet. CPU is ok sitting there in the high twenties to low thirties, and loading at 70-75c in linpack xtreme. It appears I may have been brute forcing more than was necessary. Since I bought my case used, it came with nothing. I looted the moduvent cover from my Define mini c and a sound absorption panel from my Define R4 and installed them on my Meshify. Color me impressed. I couldn’t do that with my Define R4. Love this little case. I would change a few things if I could though.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 18, 2020)

freeagent said:


> In an effort to try not to be so hardcore with my fans, and maybe cut down on a little noise.. I’ve removed all of my case fans except the front three. I did gain about 3-5c on the mobo temp, and about the same on the chipset just sitting there nice and quiet. CPU is ok sitting there in the high twenties to low thirties, and loading at 70-75c in linpack xtreme. It appears I may have been brute forcing more than was necessary. Since I bought my case used, it came with nothing. *I looted the moduvent cover from my Define mini c* and a sound absorption panel from my Define R4 and installed them on my Meshify. Color me impressed. I couldn’t do that with my Define R4. Love this little case. I would change a few things if I could though.



I added mine from the Nano S. And I removed the padding/dust collector from the front panel.

Btw: those fans look thicc


----------



## freeagent (May 18, 2020)

Wow that thing is tiny! I like it. Yes, the first thing I did was rip that foam out.. then I quit running the mesh.. but then I didn’t like how the black and white looked up front so I attacked it with a sharpie.


----------



## SpikeHob (May 19, 2020)

Just an update on my current setup



lorry said:


> A small makeover


Very nice , love they way the reservoir is lighting up


----------



## lorry (May 19, 2020)

Literally all that is, is a housing for some ARGB LEDs. Anyone can do that, the hard part is making the housing look good enough


----------



## mateonox (May 19, 2020)

i looks at all these PCs and I'm so amazed

In my company, they gave me a laptop to work remotely. Sometimes it sounds like it's going to fly to the moon, so noisy.


----------



## AusWolf (May 19, 2020)

I haven't even had my new case for a month, but already managed to break the front (top) panel USB ports with a dodgy stick. It had a piece of plastic sticking out which I didn't notice, and it folded one of the pins back in each port. I fixed one of the ports with a sewing pin, but the other one completely broke in the attempt. I never ever had something like this happen to me. So annoyed...  I hope this (link) replacement will solve the issue whenever it arrives from China. If it arrives at all.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 19, 2020)

I've had bent pins with a usb 3.0 port once twice. Bent them back with tweezers and they still work. Tweezers too.

As for my custom cables (from China) it's 4 weeks now


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I haven't even had my new case for a month, but already managed to break the front (top) panel USB ports with a dodgy stick. It had a piece of plastic sticking out which I didn't notice, and it folded one of the pins back in each port. I fixed one of the ports with a sewing pin, but the other one completely broke in the attempt. I never ever had something like this happen to me. So annoyed...  I hope this (link) replacement will solve the issue whenever it arrives from China. If it arrives at all.



I would get in touch with the manufacturer with the complaint. I have seen them replace the entire I/O panel (if removable) or otherwise they can ship the panel that contains it. May as well try for free rather than spending money to fix it.


----------



## lorry (May 19, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I haven't even had my new case for a month, but already managed to break the front (top) panel USB ports with a dodgy stick. It had a piece of plastic sticking out which I didn't notice, and it folded one of the pins back in each port. I fixed one of the ports with a sewing pin, but the other one completely broke in the attempt. I never ever had something like this happen to me. So annoyed...  I hope this (link) replacement will solve the issue whenever it arrives from China. If it arrives at all.



Anything from China or that area of the world is going to take weeks mate, as they have next to no airmail ATM there's bugger all flights from what I understand and everything is being sent overland.
I ordered a 90 Degree 8 Pin ATX EPS Motherboard Angle Connector Adapter a month ago back and it's not even arrived here in the UK as yet.
If I were you and you need those USB ports badly, i'd look to finding someone in your own area to buy from


----------



## AusWolf (May 19, 2020)

lorry said:


> Anything from China or that area of the world is going to take weeks mate, as they have next to no airmail ATM there's bugger all flights from what I understand and everything is being sent overland.
> I ordered a 90 Degree 8 Pin ATX EPS Motherboard Angle Connector Adapter a month ago back and it's not even arrived here in the UK as yet.
> If I were you and you need those USB ports badly, i'd look to finding someone in your own area to buy from


It's not the end of the world, just annoying, especially with a brand new case. I managed to fix one of the ports, which is enough for the moment. The only reason why I ordered the replacement from China is because only this one seems to be the type I need for my case, with the mounting holes at similar places and all that. If it takes a month or two to arrive for the £5 I paid, so be it.

@sneekypeet: It might be worth a try, though I'm not sure how willing they would be to replace a broken part that was my fault (even if I say it wasn't).


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> It's not the end of the world, just annoying, especially with a brand new case. I managed to fix one of the ports, which is enough for the moment. The only reason why I ordered the replacement from China is because only this one seems to be the type I need for my case, with the mounting holes at similar places and all that. If it takes a month or two to arrive for the £5 I paid, so be it.
> 
> @sneekypeet: It might be worth a try, though I'm not sure how willing they would be to replace a broken part that was my fault (even if I say it wasn't).



Sorry, I guess I must have misread. I assumed the port had the plastic bit, but going back I see you call the stick dodgy. my bad.


----------



## SpikeHob (May 19, 2020)

mateonox said:


> i looks at all these PCs and I'm so amazed
> 
> In my company, they gave me a laptop to work remotely. Sometimes it sounds like it's going to fly to the moon, so noisy.


My Company laptop is the same , sounds like it is getting ready to take off . I just save everything to a portable drive and do it on my own PC



AusWolf said:


> It's not the end of the world, just annoying, especially with a brand new case. I managed to fix one of the ports, which is enough for the moment. The only reason why I ordered the replacement from China is because only this one seems to be the type I need for my case, with the mounting holes at similar places and all that. If it takes a month or two to arrive for the £5 I paid, so be it.
> 
> @sneekypeet: It might be worth a try, though I'm not sure how willing they would be to replace a broken part that was my fault (even if I say it wasn't).


What make of case is it ? sometimes you can get whole front panel module reasonably priced


----------



## Lionheart (May 19, 2020)

SpikeHob said:


> View attachment 155853View attachment 155855View attachment 155854
> 
> Just an update on my current setup
> 
> ...



Mate that is one unreal setup you have there also the picture quality is fantastic.


----------



## SpikeHob (May 19, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Mate that is one unreal setup you have there also the picture quality is fantastic.


Thanks very much . Only used my Phone for pics . Its probably the best case I have had to work in , and being able to put reservoir and pumps in the back helps to make it look better I think .


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 19, 2020)

SpikeHob said:


> Thanks very much . Only used my Phone for pics . Its probably the best case I have had to work in , and being able to put reservoir and pumps in the back helps to make it look better I think .


From a sexual stand point, it is pure sex.
The cream has ran out.


----------



## AusWolf (May 20, 2020)

SpikeHob said:


> My Company laptop is the same , sounds like it is getting ready to take off . I just save everything to a portable drive and do it on my own PC
> 
> 
> What make of case is it ? sometimes you can get whole front panel module reasonably priced


It's an Aerocool Aero One Mini. I've looked all over Amazon and Ebay, but the Chinese cable I linked is the only one that looks fairly similar to what I need.


----------



## SpikeHob (May 20, 2020)

tou could try Scan.co.uk  , they list the case . they may be able to help


----------



## AusWolf (May 20, 2020)

SpikeHob said:


> tou could try Scan.co.uk  , they list the case . they may be able to help


They were the first ones I tried as I bought the case from them in the first place. The problem is, they don't make the front panel cables separately from the case in the specific configuration that I need (with the mounting holes and all), so my only choice is the Chinese noname stuff from ebay unfortunately.


----------



## Spektre (May 21, 2020)

Hey, it's been awhile since I've posted. I put a UV light on the case's ceiling {?} and have been trying to take advantage of that. So I bought a Cricut cutter to make fluorescent shapes. I covered the rear fan frame in glossy photo paper. Turns out white vinyl doesn't reflect much UV light  I ordered a set of custom cables from Mainframe Customs. They'll be black and white and show off the black light. The PCI power cables will be bridged, so I'm hoping it'll look as awesome as I imagine lol. I'll take time late to show off the whole set up

Pictures with and without glass.

Current specs:
CPU: Intel i7-9700K
Mobo: Asus Z390E Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 32BG
GPU: Asus GTX 1080 Strix
PSU: EVGA G2 SuperNova 750
AIO: Corsair H110i
Fans: 2 x 120mm and 2 x 140 Corsair MLPros


----------



## SpikeHob (May 21, 2020)

Already looking good .


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2020)

Every couple years I swap cases... This year I was tempted to grab some crazy ram kit but I'm glad I didn't 

Old PC

Corsair 500D SE RGB




Updated Case

Lian-Li 011 Dynamic XL Silver


----------



## phanbuey (May 23, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Every couple years I swap cases... This year I was tempted to grab some crazy ram kit but I'm glad I didn't
> 
> Old PC
> 
> ...



Much more compact - i like it.  Is it all synced with icue?  how are you controlling the RGB?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Much more compact - i like it.  Is it all synced with icue?  how are you controlling the RGB?




Yeah icue..... I only have means to control 9 of the fans currently for RPM though lol the back fan I have on silent through the mobo.


I still need to work a bit on the cables but too tired lol


----------



## SpikeHob (May 23, 2020)

Looking good , the 011 XL is an awesome case to build in . I used the AI suite software to control the fan speed . I found that with this number of fans , you can set them quite low and still get more than enough cooling . Mind you that's in the cool England , not hot California US !


----------



## CustomRigs (May 25, 2020)

Did a Time Lapse form my last build


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

So I upgraded my PC a few weeks ago, here are the new pics:

(not completely) random


AMD red


random = pink/purple


Whole thing


----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> So I upgraded my PC a few weeks ago, here are the new pics:
> 
> (not completely) random
> View attachment 156585
> ...



Either you live in Australia mate, or your pics are upside down


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

lorry said:


> Either you live in Australia mate, or your pics are upside down


That's really funny! Yeah it's a inverted design case. Actually read about it here in a review back then, for the first time and then decided to buy it later.


----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> That's really funny! Yeah it's a inverted design case. Actually read about it here in a review back then, for the first time and then decided to buy it later.



Out of interest, are the thermals any different?


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

lorry said:


> Out of interest, are the thermals any different?


the case for what it is, is very well fashioned, as in, it is very open, ventilators have direct "access" to the heating parts, no obstructions, but this could be said about any well designed case, so the answer is, probably not, based on it just being inverted.


----------



## AusWolf (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> the case for what it is, is very well fashioned, as in, it is very open, ventilators have direct "access" to the heating parts, no obstructions, but this could be said about any well designed case, so the answer is, probably not, based on it just being inverted.


I guess it doesn't really matter whether the fans on your graphics card push hot air from the heatsink _upwards_, or cold air _down_ _onto_ the heatsink. Weird concept, but definitely interesting!


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I guess it doesn't really matter whether the fans on your graphics card push hot air from the heatsink _upwards_, or cold air _down_ _onto_ the heatsink. Weird concept, but definitely interesting!


exactly! way too many think this case is weird, but actually I like it way more, because I can see the fricking GPU frontside and not just the backside!


----------



## AusWolf (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> exactly! way too many think this case is weird, but actually I like it way more, because I can see the fricking GPU frontside and not just the backside!


True, though sometimes backplate designs can look nice too.
Another thing is when you have fan-assisted airflow inside your case (what you should have with gaming-grade hardware anyway), the effect of gravity on hot and cold masses of air (convection) becomes negligible - something we tend to forget when we build our systems, I guess.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> True, though sometimes backplate designs can look nice too.
> Another thing is when you have fan-assisted airflow inside your case (what you should have with gaming-grade hardware anyway), the effect of gravity on hot and cold masses of air becomes negligible - something we tend to forget when we build our systems, I guess.


True true, it doesn't matter, I actually have very good temperatures. High 70's (C) at best.


----------



## AusWolf (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> True true, it doesn't matter, I actually have very good temperatures. High 70's (C) at best.


Do you overclock? If you do, it's not bad at all.


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> Do you overclock? If you do, it's not bad at all.


FTW3 is pretty highly clocked anyway, but I added another 50 or 60 for benchmarks. CPU is running at a 110W max, doesn't do more than that, only in Prime95 it's at 150W.


----------



## ogharaei (May 25, 2020)




----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> exactly! way too many think this case is weird, but actually I like it way more, because I can see the fricking GPU frontside and not just the backside!



Reason I got a vertical GPU mount
Mind you, now swapped over to Linux, so no LED support for my GPU, go figure lol!


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

lorry said:


> Reason I got a vertical GPU mount
> Mind you, now swapped over to Linux, so no LED support for my GPU, go figure lol!


That's pretty nice too, aside from the last thing lol - maybe you'll get it later


----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> That's pretty nice too, aside from the last thing lol - maybe you'll get it later



there seems to be only one real app being developed atm and it seems that it has a rather nasty lil habit of turning gigabyte MBs into bricks.
Wanna take a wild stab in the dark as to what make My MB is?


----------



## Chomiq (May 25, 2020)

Thinking of upgrading case fans from stock cheapo 140's. Since I prefer to keep my PC as quiet as possible (with mesh front) and have very good experience with the fan used on my DR4 first choice is:
Front: 3 x Be Quiet! SilentWings 3 140 mm PWM
Rear: Pure Wings 2 140 mm PWM

With current prices that makes it €80 for the set. For comparison, 3 Noctuas NF-A14's would cost about the same and are suppose to be a bit louder and I'd have to shell out additional cash for the exhaust fan. Any other alternatives?


----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

dunno what happened to your comment @Kanan  but I don't get what app you're talking bout

But its This app (There have been reports of Gigabyte motherboards having serious issues (bricking the RGB or bricking the entire board) when dumping certain devices.)









						Home · Wiki · Adam Honse / OpenRGB · GitLab
					

Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software. For Windows, Linux, MacOS. ASUS, ASRock, Corsair, G.Skill, Gigabyte, HyperX, MSI, Razer, ThermalTake, and more...




					gitlab.com


----------



## Kanan (May 25, 2020)

lorry said:


> dunno what happened to your comment @Kanan  but I don't get what app you're talking bout
> 
> But its This app (There have been reports of Gigabyte motherboards having serious issues (bricking the RGB or bricking the entire board) when dumping certain devices.)
> 
> ...


yeah I thought I didnt get your joke and posted a stupid comment so i decided to delete it, but it seems you actually talked about a app.  funny enough  .. and well good luck with that


----------



## lorry (May 25, 2020)

Kanan said:


> yeah I thought I didnt get your joke and posted a stupid comment so i decided to delete it, but it seems you actually talked about a app.  funny enough  .. and well good luck with that



nah mate, sadly its very true and as its the only app that i've found so far that looks to be doing rgb on linux.....


----------



## AusWolf (May 26, 2020)

ogharaei said:


> View attachment 156642


I love the LEDs on that graphics card! The brown Noctua fans on the other hand...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 26, 2020)

AusWolf said:


> I love the LEDs on that graphics card! The brown Noctua fans on the other hand...


I love everything about this build.including the cooler.



Chomiq said:


> Thinking of upgrading case fans from stock cheapo 140's. Since I prefer to keep my PC as quiet as possible (with mesh front) and have very good experience with the fan used on my DR4 first choice is:
> Front: 3 x Be Quiet! SilentWings 3 140 mm PWM
> Rear: Pure Wings 2 140 mm PWM
> 
> With current prices that makes it €80 for the set. For comparison, 3 Noctuas NF-A14's would cost about the same and are suppose to be a bit louder and I'd have to shell out additional cash for the exhaust fan. Any other alternatives?


are the silverstones that bad ?


----------



## Chomiq (May 26, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> are the silverstones that bad ?


They get the job done but they sure ain't quiet above 600 rpm.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 26, 2020)

I may have three phanteks 140mm fans for sale,almost brand new,came with my p600 case.Two intake ones already got replaced with argb pack and the rear exhaust I'm planning to replace with a ring 140mm from alpenfohn too.
don't know how they stack up against those silverstones and others.they're 140mm,3-pin,1300rpm iirc,look like f140mp without rubber corners.

I think BQ is a safe bet.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2020)

CustomRigs said:


> Did a Time Lapse form my last build


That's a cool video with some very nice editing too. Never seen an external water cooler like that before.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

That's about as much as I'm gonna work on making the cables presentable. Needed a usb 2.0 and audio extension cable from cable mods to help with cables that plug into the bottom of the motherboard. Considering how much unicorn puke I got going on I think it looks ok.


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That's about as much as I'm gonna work on making the cables presentable. Needed a usb 2.0 and audio extension cable from cable mods to help with cables that plug into the bottom of the motherboard. Considering how much unicorn puke I got going on I think it looks ok.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157082



One solution to those cables might be something like this, that way you can route your cables more direct. The disadvantage is that you need to buy two sets, as you get 1 up and 1 down, but they arent That expensive


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

Those are pretty interesting I think evga has a more elegant solution for more money of course.... My pcie cables don't bother me though. I actually like the cables Seasonic supplies with their prime ultra titanium psu. I think the ones with the new GX and PX line are also pretty nice for stock cables.


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Those are pretty interesting I think evga has a more elegant solution for more money of course.... My pcie cables don't bother me though. I actually like the cables Seasonic supplies with their prime ultra titanium psu. I think the ones with the new GX and PX line are also pretty nice for stock cables.



Be aware that the EVGA solution will Only work on EVGA models though, as they switch their pins around so I'm told. I have the Seasonic Prime Titanium 1000W but still went with cablemod. The neat thing with those 180 adapters is that with a vertical GPU mount, the cables literally disappear.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

I've though about that with this case but typically you take a temperature hit even in a well ventilated case with a vertical gpu..... Right now my temps are crazy good about 64c under full load with a heavy oc which is pretty good for a 2080 ti about 4-5c lower than what I was expecting especially with the QL that aren't really know for performance I guess using 6 as intake overcomes that... My cpu temps are about the same which I thought they would be higher due to me switching to weaker fans and top vs front mounted radiator... maybe 1-2c higher at worse.


Overall I'm pretty impressed with the case. Happy with the swap from the 500D SE


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've though about that with this case but typically you take a temperature hit even in a well ventilated case with a vertical gpu..... Right now my temps are crazy good about 64c under full load with a heavy oc which is pretty good for a 2080 ti about 4-5c lower than what I was expecting especially with the QL that aren't really know for performance I guess using 6 as intake overcomes that... My cpu temps are about the same which I thought they would be higher due to me switching to weaker fans and top vs front mounted radiator... maybe 1-2c higher at worse.



I used the coolermaster vertical gpu mount, which places the GPU a good 5-6 inches away from the glass



http://imgur.com/HDNGc40


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

I might still give it a try for testing purposes but if my temps are higher it'll be a waste of $60 cuz I will switch back to horizontal lol. 

I like the cablemods version of it.


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I might still give it a try for testing purposes but if my temps are higher it'll be a waste of $60 cuz I will switch back to horizontal lol.
> 
> I like the cablemods version of it.



They are pretty much the same thing from what I can see, both do the same thing anyway. All I can say ATM is that with a room temp of 26C and just with general desktop usage, I never see the GPU temp go above 32C. Mine is a 2070 super and when I was on windows and using it i saw a high of about 62C I think it was during stress testing


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

Btw what are those cables plugged into the back of your case?


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

oh those are my work around for the time being. My case is a Thermaltake view 71 and on the front I/O it has 2 x USB 2.0 and 2 x USB 3.0.
I have 2 USB 3 headers on the MB and didnt want to lose the extra 2 USB 3 ports and the USB 3.1, so just bought some quick pcie slot type and fitted them in. Only Until I can figure out a way to turn the front USB 2 into USB 3, as the front I/O has this funky pcb board setup



http://imgur.com/unkRoGC


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 29, 2020)

Ok that makes..... I was like man you went through a lot of trouble trying to make your system look nice and bam big thick cables running in front your gpu.

I like that new view 51 but the airflow seems to suck...... I guess with an open loop on both the gpu and cpu it would be a fine case though. 

I switch parts way too frequently for it to be worth doing an open loop.... I even swap cases about every 2 years.


----------



## lorry (May 29, 2020)

yeah i know, just didnt want to lose 3 USB's. if I can figure out a way to sort the front I/O I'll likely get some header to USB connectors and run them out of the back of the MB or something.
I'm not happy with them but as my mobility etc is taking a hit right now I've not got round to doing anything more with them

Not looked into anything new as such. I picked up this case used, but the guy only had it about 7 months and then decided he wanted to go mini, so I got it for £90 and with not a mark on it I was well pleased.
The new 51 looks very nice but I've not checked out any thermals for it as yet


----------



## Kanan (May 29, 2020)

Here are some proper pics of my PC case:


----------



## tabascosauz (May 29, 2020)

Got sick and tired of tight clearances after three years in the M1. Might use the case again in the future, might not. Meanwhile, I moved into the TJ08 with better cooling. Might need to fly again this year, so I might use my old parts in the M1 instead. Maybe the 4790K and 1070 will come back alive, maybe not. We'll see.

Who knows, maybe Noctua beige is finally on its way out. It's a shame that the DRP4 doesn't take regular fans.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Got sick and tired of tight clearances after three years in the M1. Might use the case again in the future, might not. Meanwhile, I moved into the TJ08 with better cooling. Might need to fly again this year, so I might use my old parts in the M1 instead. Maybe the 4790K and 1070 will come back alive, maybe not. We'll see.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Noctua beige is finally on its way out. It's a shame that the DRP4 doesn't take regular fans.


Beautiful computer mate, love Silverstone chassis!

I used to own a RV02-BW, it's costly or i would have a ST case now


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Got sick and tired of tight clearances after three years in the M1. Might use the case again in the future, might not. Meanwhile, I moved into the TJ08 with better cooling. Might need to fly again this year, so I might use my old parts in the M1 instead. Maybe the 4790K and 1070 will come back alive, maybe not. We'll see.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Noctua beige is finally on its way out. It's a shame that the DRP4 doesn't take regular fans.



That is beautiful picture of the case, damn your photography composition is great for the case. Nice cable management with those blue custom cable too. I love silver stone cases, I wish they focus on classic like these again. Rare sight to see a 5.25 inch bay and that 2.5 inch floppy slot. Its not often I see aluminum silverstone too. That dark rock fits so well there. I think you can travel with a TJ08, need a bigger bag.


----------



## freeagent (May 30, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I hate when people don't remove the SLI/CF finger covers..



Fixed


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Got sick and tired of tight clearances after three years in the M1. Might use the case again in the future, might not. Meanwhile, I moved into the TJ08 with better cooling. Might need to fly again this year, so I might use my old parts in the M1 instead. Maybe the 4790K and 1070 will come back alive, maybe not. We'll see.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Noctua beige is finally on its way out. It's a shame that the DRP4 doesn't take regular fans.


Beautiful build, but my OCD couldn't handle the CPU Cooler being upside down.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 30, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Beautiful build, but my OCD couldn't handle the CPU Cooler being upside down.



I had that brilliant idea too, but the rubber pads that allow the 120mm and 135mm to sit properly on the heatsink are stuck onto that side only.


----------



## Kanan (May 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Got sick and tired of tight clearances after three years in the M1. Might use the case again in the future, might not. Meanwhile, I moved into the TJ08 with better cooling. Might need to fly again this year, so I might use my old parts in the M1 instead. Maybe the 4790K and 1070 will come back alive, maybe not. We'll see.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Noctua beige is finally on its way out. It's a shame that the DRP4 doesn't take regular fans.


Ah great, finally I see another inverted design case. I love these and I wouldn't buy a "normal" case again.


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2020)

I have my old Stacker STC-01 that I've been thinking about migrating to for old times sake. Its setup in BTX too. Its great if you have a hot GPU, it doesn't affect your CPU at all. My current setup is a wind tunnel, and its tough to beat. I will use it again one day though, that's why I still have it and most of its pieces.. and it has castor wheels that are awesome


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 31, 2020)

Just upgraded my Aftershock Forge 15R to 64GB ram from its stock 8GB. Repasted it to MX2. It took longer than I thought to repaste, it is not straight forward like desktop. I wonder if I made a mistake repasting as it is difficult to unscrew the heatsink screw and I have wear the screw a bit after the screw driver cam like 3 times, I rethink my options as I do not want to wear the screw heads further for this new laptop. I figured out going with a bigger screwdriver to provide more torque did the trick, it did Still ughhh I was careful using exact screw head but is still wear the head. I hope I can find spare heatsink screw or maybe a spare assembly for future mods.

I forget to take the picture of out the factory thermal paste application, basically filled with a large amount of thermal paste which I think its done by spread method. Trying to paste with out with my normal line method it make sense to spread it out, it hard to get a good coverage with just pressure from the heatsink from pushing it and those little screws. Laptop is configured with deskstop 3900x shown below with an RTX 2070 max performance edition basically a better binned RTX 2070 that allow higher clocks at lower power. I am not sure if the repasting improve temps as it hard to know even from before results as the 3900x would just clock higher with more headroom but based on Cinebench number its lower somehow?

I am happy with this laptop it is so powerful but the look it just understated clean look without the "gaming look".


----------



## PerfectWave (May 31, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Just upgraded my Aftershock Forge 15R to 64GB ram from its stock 8GB. Repasted it to MX2. It took longer than I thought to repaste, it is not straight forward like desktop. I wonder if I made a mistake repasting as it is difficult to unscrew the heatsink screw and I have wear the screw a bit after the screw driver cam like 3 times, I rethink my options as I do not want to wear the screw heads further for this new laptop. I figured out going with a bigger screwdriver to provide more torque did the trick, it did Still ughhh I was careful using exact screw head but is still wear the head. I hope I can find spare heatsink screw or maybe a spare assembly for future mods.
> 
> I forget to take the picture of out the factory thermal paste application, basically filled with a large amount of thermal paste which I think its done by spread method. Trying to paste with out with my normal line method it make sense to spread it out, it hard to get a good coverage with just pressure from the heatsink from pushing it and those little screws. Laptop is configured with deskstop 3900x shown below with an RTX 2070 max performance edition basically a better binned RTX 2070 that allow higher clocks at lower power. I am not sure if the repasting improve temps as it hard to know even from before results as the 3900x would just clock higher with more headroom but based on Cinebench number its lower somehow?
> 
> ...


so you have a 3900x in a laptop? WOW!


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Just upgraded my Aftershock Forge 15R to 64GB ram from its stock 8GB. Repasted it to MX2. It took longer than I thought to repaste, it is not straight forward like desktop. I wonder if I made a mistake repasting as it is difficult to unscrew the heatsink screw and I have wear the screw a bit after the screw driver cam like 3 times, I rethink my options as I do not want to wear the screw heads further for this new laptop. I figured out going with a bigger screwdriver to provide more torque did the trick, it did Still ughhh I was careful using exact screw head but is still wear the head. I hope I can find spare heatsink screw or maybe a spare assembly for future mods.
> 
> I forget to take the picture of out the factory thermal paste application, basically filled with a large amount of thermal paste which I think its done by spread method. Trying to paste with out with my normal line method it make sense to spread it out, it hard to get a good coverage with just pressure from the heatsink from pushing it and those little screws. Laptop is configured with deskstop 3900x shown below with an RTX 2070 max performance edition basically a better binned RTX 2070 that allow higher clocks at lower power. I am not sure if the repasting improve temps as it hard to know even from before results as the 3900x would just clock higher with more headroom but based on Cinebench number its lower somehow?
> 
> ...



What about the power brick(s)? How many Watts?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 31, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> so you have a 3900x in a laptop? WOW!



Yep this would be replacing my deskstop Ryzen 1700 I sold.





P4-630 said:


> What about the power brick(s)? How many Watts?



Brick is pretty slim for this laptop monster. 230w brick. Yeah...still amazing feat having a deskstop class 3900x and Rtx 2070 in a 15 inch laptop with that 230w.  Both components are power limited, the 3900x is running at eco mode, I can't quite check that out in Cpu-z though.


----------



## theFOoL (May 31, 2020)

My 775 Build and my Laptops (Lenovo X131e and Hp X360 Pavilion minus my Hp Elite 8460p) 



​


----------



## Gumby (May 31, 2020)

My setup and new guts of pc.
Ryzen 9 3900X 64GB G Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16, XFX Radeon 5700XT 8GB Thicc III, Adata SX8200PNP 500GB and 1TB NVME, Asus TUF Gaming X570-PLus.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 1, 2020)

Sithaer said:


> Excuse the potato grade pics,obviously I rather spend money on my PC than phones/cameras.
> 
> View attachment 125809
> 
> ...




Thought I would do a small update.

Sadly I did not get new hardware but I did get a new desk+chair setup since the last year.




Darker pic thumb:



Got both the chair and the desk for basically free,only had to do a bit of DIY repairs here and there but nothing we couldn't handle,other than that they are in fair condition.
Apparently some ppl at my father's workplace wanted to throw them away but my father asked them if its okay if he takes these home for me.

Cable management at the back still needs some work to be done but that can wait for now.

Most likely I won't be able to upgrade any piece of hardware this year thanks to the world_ 'situation'_ +me having a workplace accident back in March and now I'm on a tight budget so this was very welcome.


----------



## Spektre (Jun 4, 2020)

Got my custom cables


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 5, 2020)

Bought the cheapest casing I could buy. This is what I got; bend EVERYWHERE. Look at IO and first expansion slot too. Well this is what I got when you can't go to shop because of movement restriction order.





I just knock it with my son wooden hammer





And I bought a used 3600 with budget B450. The price is quite a steal as for this money brand new I can only get 2600 + crappy A320 with no VRM heatsink





The front of the case don't have any vent holes so I removed the gaudy LED 'RGB' strip so now it have vent holes





Its finished, doesn't look too bad for $20 case with only ONE 3.5 inch drive bay. The 2.5 inch I need to screw it to the case that way, I think that is the way to do it since it fits perfectly with 2.5 inch drive and the case claimed it have two 2.5 inch drive 'bay'. The back end of soundcard is bend upwards because of USB 3.0 header is hitting the soundcard.





I cant use IO shield because the bend is so bad, just look at it.


----------



## fusseli (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## PerfectWave (Jun 5, 2020)

Apocalypsee said:


> Bought the cheapest casing I could buy. This is what I got; bend EVERYWHERE. Look at IO and first expansion slot too. Well this is what I got when you can't go to shop because of movement restriction order.
> 
> View attachment 157883
> 
> ...


well you did a preatty good job on the case!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 6, 2020)

Got my leds but not sure if I like them now that I have them. 
Never had lights in my pc before so not sure on what color to go with. 
I got them just to light the inside so I could see it better. 
The Noctua brown really lights up with leds on them. 
The dust filters are helping big time. 
Very dusty apartment and fans on 24/7.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 6, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> well you did a preatty good job on the case!


Thank you, have to make do with what I have  The case is alright apart from the problem I mentioned. Its small for ATX case which is what I wanted. Going to do some cable management next. Will update how it looks like, if it did looks better


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 7, 2020)

I can't find any info of the case, the box it come from only gave a name COOLMAN but I cant find the exact same case, so I do reverse image search on Google. I find the same case with different name, Mars Gaming MCX Midtower. The reason is I wanted to read the user manual, if any, on how to install the drive properly on the case.

Apparently there is one more 2.5 inch location beside the PSU at the back of the motherboard tray. That's good to know


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2020)

A little something i cobbled together from used gear for the misses.....


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 10, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something i cobbled together from used gear for the misses.....



Name and model of the case please ?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2020)

@Animalpak  XPG Battlecruiser. Expensive chassis, but shockingly good I'm many respects. XPG undersold its features with their information and product page.


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 12, 2020)

A look at the Antec P120 Crystal case. Have to say it was a fairly simple case to build in and not expensive. Airflow is actually great with 3 120mm intakes at the bottom which does a great job of keeping vertical mounted GPU's cool and providing airflow for the AIO fans. It also has a 3 slot vertical GPU design so the GPU is not flush against the glass panel. I have the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm AIO mounted on the side which again is a great AIO and does a stellar job on cooling but be warned that the radiator is much thicker than standard at 38mm thick versus 28 to 30mm for all other AIO's. The PSU is mounted at the top and again that just works out well. Cable management is not great as there is not much room at the back but can be managed with a bit of work. No USB 3 Type C which is a bummer...Other than that I think it looks good....though I have gone RGB crazy....


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 12, 2020)

vMax65 said:


> A look at the Antec P120 Crystal case. Have to say it was a fairly simple case to build in and not expensive. Airflow is actually great with 3 120mm intakes at the bottom which does a great job of keeping vertical mounted GPU's cool and providing airflow for the AIO fans. It also has a 3 slot vertical GPU design so the GPU is not flush against the glass panel. I have the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360mm AIO mounted on the side which again is a great AIO and does a stellar job on cooling but be warned that the radiator is much thicker than standard at 38mm thick versus 28 to 30mm for all other AIO's. The PSU is mounted at the top and again that just works out well. Cable management is not great as there is not much room at the back but can be managed with a bit of work. No USB 3 Type C which is a bummer...Other than that I think it looks good....though I have gone RGB crazy....
> 
> View attachment 158755View attachment 158756View attachment 158757View attachment 158758
> View attachment 158754



that is a magnificent desktop you have there my friend, i would have a little less unicorn puke (RGB) but i like it nonetheless .


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> that is a magnificent desktop you have there my friend, i would have a little less unicorn puke (RGB) but i like it nonetheless .


Thanks pal, yep RGB is like really catching....the madness just takes over!!!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 16, 2020)

This was my pc for a while with the Pentium G3258 when my deskstop is sold. One of the smallest ATX case around, the Jonsbo RM2. The psu is supposed to be mounted above the cpu but I ghetto twist tie it to the fan intake so I can use my tall scythe Fuma. It is too slow for daily usage so I used my haswell thinkpad with this as a stopgap. Gonna dismantle this PC now got a deskstop repalcement laptop already last week.  So last few pics here.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 17, 2020)

My WIP Ryzen 3700X build:


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi guys,

This is my latest addition of a water cooling loop. 

I had fun trying to make the Blue and the Red glow under UV lights. Enjoy : )


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

Not seen a multi GPU card rig in a long time..  God I miss seeing those on the forums  

Outstanding sir!!  What do you use the 4 cards for? @Outback Bronze


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 19, 2020)

My vastly more subdued dual GPU PC.
i9-9900K, Cooled by a Swiftec 240MM AIO
ASUS ROG STRIX Z390-E Gaming Mainboard
32GB DDR4-4133MHz. RAM
1TB NVME Gumstick drive, and two Toshiba X300 5TB HDDs in RAID
Two GTX-1080FE GPUs in SLI
Five Cougar Vortex 140mm fans for good airflow
CoolerMaster 1300W Modular PSU
LG BD-ROM/DVD Burner

All of it installed into an old, but brand new and unused Rosewill Rise case. (it was unopened on my shelf for over a year and a half)
This system stays cool and runs fast too.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Not seen a multi GPU card rig in a long time..  God I miss seeing those on the forums
> 
> Outstanding sir!!  What do you use the 4 cards for? @Outback Bronze



Compute and I've never done a 4 card setup on the one mobo water cooled  : ) They are 4 x Radeon VII. I haven't even plugged in the RGB headers for the cards yet so the "RADEON" logo lights up.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 21, 2020)

Here she is. Complete with my GPU cooling experiment.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 25, 2020)

I was surprised that my old P400S had more space than I thought.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 26, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I was surprised that my old P400S had more space than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 160216


Nice!

That case isn't huge either - looks like a really efficient use of space.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

Outback Bronze said:


> Compute and I've never done a 4 card setup on the one mobo water cooled  : ) They are 4 x Radeon VII. I haven't even plugged in the RGB headers for the cards yet so the "RADEON" logo lights up.


Awesome post, thank you for sharing  
Daft question, did you ever try a Firestrike run on those beasts??


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 26, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Nice!
> 
> That case isn't huge either - looks like a really efficient use of space.


Thanks! As you can see, mounting the pump-res on the front radiator can save hella lot of space


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 26, 2020)

phill said:


> Awesome post, thank you for sharing
> Daft question, did you ever try a Firestrike run on those beasts??



Yeah would love to but unfortunately Radeon VII's only allow dual video card setups unless I can find some modified drivers. Do you know anything about it/them?

Also the board (Asus Apex X Z370) once I have installed the memory slot type M.2 it takes away from the PCI-E lanes. I contacted Asus about this and I have to run a sata drive off the sata ports to at least get 8x4x4x4 where as atm I'm getting 8x4x4x2 : (

In hindsight I should have used my X99 with 40 PCI-E lanes then all I had to do was look for some drivers that support 4 x GPU's unless Firestrike can natively run 4 x GPU's on its benchmarks? I think Nvidia 10 series can but not so sure about the Radeons. Pretty sure I have already done a Firestrike and only Two were working..

Cheers matey.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

Well that's a crying shame for the AMD VII's then..  I sadly don't know anything about the modified drivers 

Whenever I did a multi GPU setup, I ended up with the X58/X79/X99 type system due to that exact issue with the PCIe lanes.  I think it would starve the performance of the setup which is a massive shame when you invest so much money into the GPUs.  

I believe they can all run multiple card setups, I know I was running TRI SLI with the GTX 580's I had..  Was great fun   Heat not so much as they where all air cooled but... Still   I remembered after going to a pair of 7970 GHz models and they where faster with the two...  Gutted lol


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 26, 2020)

I need to test the stability... remember, this is a X2 555 BE... 





E: Throttled and it was unstable 


This may be ok..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2020)

An uncensored (read: not cleaned) pic from my desk. A typical view when I've have had few days of beer..


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 28, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> A typical view when I've have had few days of beer..


I counted ten open cans, that's way more than a few.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I counted ten open cans, that's way more than a few.


Well, I always said to my ex "I'll buy few beers" and I got 8 cans at least every time.


----------



## TheUnbrained (Jul 6, 2020)

build a second setup again because i finally got a useful graphics card for free

ps, i did my best with the cpu...


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 6, 2020)

My second system I just got the parts for recently.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> My second system I just got the parts for recently. View attachment 161303


What GPU? Damn it needs 3 PCIe cables..


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 6, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> What GPU? Damn it needs 3 PCIe cables..


Msi 290x lightning


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 6, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Msi 290x lightning


Nice one, I'd love to have that too


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 6, 2020)

TheUnbrained said:


> build a second setup again because i finally got a useful graphics card for free
> 
> ps, i did my best with the cpu...
> 
> ...


What's the temps like when running?
I noticed the PSU is recycling air in the case.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rebuilt my Windows-based Plex server into a Linux-based file server. This is my current WIP project.









Still counts as a PC, right?

It still uses the Zotac H55-ITX board and 8GB of memory, but I switched the Xeon out for my i3-530 for the time being. I'd like to use ECC memory with the Xeon in the future.

Now running OMV 5.5.3 instead of Windows 10 Pro. I have eight 3TB WD Reds in RAID-Z1 connected over eSATA to an SII3132 (it may be old, but it still works great).












Currently copying the 5-ish TB of data that was on the old media server to it, hence why the memory usage is so high in the first screenshot.

Might show the inside of the server later. I'm kind of ashamed of it's current state. Wires are shoved wherever they'll go and the boot drive (which is a bare PCB SATA SSD) is in a plastic bag that is zip tied to the drive mounting rail in the case.

Near future plans are to put my last two Reds in the server to act as a more secure backup I guess. I plan to have them in a mirrored ZFS array. Also thinking about moving the 8TB drive out of my main system and into this to improve my main system's boot time.

Also a sexy pic of my main rig with the new support bracket for my GPU...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 7, 2020)

A quick-n-dirty now that she's finally appropriately sized for the TJ08:






I must say, I very much appreciate the built-in CPU-cooler support in the case. The Dark Rock Pro 4 is no compact cooler. GPU temps are a few degrees higher thanks to the slot location on this board and flipping the PSU back, but the PSU much appreciates not having to breathe in the RTX's hot air. The B550M TUF's socket placement is also stellar compared to the Mortar and the Steel Legend; I won't have to take out the entire board just to change the CPU anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 7, 2020)

SSD drives in the front.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 8, 2020)

Got my new board installed, got my fans wired in, have to redo the back one.. install my storage drives, and some little odds and ends 
Running sweet at 4600mhz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Got my new board installed, got my fans wired in, have to redo the back one.. install my storage drives, and some little odds and ends
> Running sweet at 4600mhz.
> 
> View attachment 161523


Those fans up top really need to be flipped around to make airflow work better. Good use of zip-ties.


----------



## Kanan (Jul 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those fans up top really need to be flipped around to make airflow work better. Good use of zip-ties.


He has positive air pressure, I guess it's good.


StarExplorer said:


> SSD drives in the front.


Nice stuff, but this ancient CPU with a 2080 Ti is a big bottleneck for the GPU. I would also flip the top fan, to have positive air pressure and more fresh air.


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 8, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Nice stuff, but this ancient CPU with a 2080 Ti is a big bottleneck for the GPU. I would also flip the top fan, to have positive air pressure and more fresh air.


Ancient  Just wondering how can I feel the bottleneck, as I'm not seeing issues with latest games and Valve Index / Half Life (I guess the GPU is quite unused is my understanding? - although I'm not seeing the CPU fully loaded and the GPU is optimal used).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2020)

Kanan said:


> He has positive air pressure, I guess it's good.


The problem is if they put the case side on there will be nowhere for the air to go execpt out the one rear vent. Very inefficient airflow.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those fans up top really need to be flipped around to make airflow work better. Good use of zip-ties.


I’ll try it out. It’s really not that bad, the case is huge, and the flow is still front to rear. There is 2 front fans, but one has a drive cage blocking it, so more like 1 front fan. The rear fan is quiet at 12v so that’s running full speed, while the tops and front are running at 7v, nice and quiet.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> A quick-n-dirty now that she's finally appropriately sized for the TJ08:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that blue cables looks so good


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi,
Really belongs in ghetto rigs  
But z490 system soon to be in my entertainment center


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Really belongs in ghetto rigs
> But z490 system soon to be in my entertainment center
> 
> View attachment 161554


tubes to the back, you use external res or rad?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 8, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> tubes to the back, you use external res or rad?


Hi,
Yeah couple mora 360's 
I'll have one mora 420 in the entertainment center for the z490


----------



## Kanan (Jul 8, 2020)

StarExplorer said:


> Ancient  Just wondering how can I feel the bottleneck, as I'm not seeing issues with latest games and Valve Index / Half Life (I guess the GPU is quite unused is my understanding? - although I'm not seeing the CPU fully loaded and the GPU is optimal used).


Yea I mean it's 10-11 years old, 1st gen Core architecure.

Well first of all you don't have to feel it, but upgrading your CPU would increase your framerates further / smoothen it out and make the gaming more pleasant. (*You can check the GPU usage with MSI Afterburner and the included Riva tool has an on screen display which lets you check the usage while in game, or you simply put the tool on second screen and check the GPU usage part. If it is less than 99% either the game doesn't need a strong GPU, or your CPU is not feeding the GPU enough data to let it stretch its legs. But you can check CPU usage there too, and that's another way to see if your system is being limited or overburdened.)

*Edit: I noticed you didn't ask "how", but I can assure you, this CPU is most certainly too weak for a 2080 Ti. I have a 1080 Ti and it was bottlenecked by a 3960X at 4.5 GHz in BF5, thats a lot stronger CPU than yours and the 1080 Ti is obviously slower than its successor. I then bought a new CPU and got a lot more performance, usage went from 60%-70% to 99%. This was in 1440p Ultra, no 1080p nonsense.



lexluthermiester said:


> The problem is if they put the case side on there will be nowhere for the air to go execpt out the one rear vent. Very inefficient airflow.


That's not inefficient my friend. Excess air, as in positive air pressure, will always be pushed out. This means, the hot air will leave the case quickly. I have a positive air pressure case myself, not only does it work very good in keeping temps in check, it also decreases dust build up. Understand air as "mass", if the case is full, it will be forced out, the one outgoing fan he has should be sufficient.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2020)

Kanan said:


> Excess air, as in positive air pressure, will always be pushed out.


Yes, but it will be pushed out slowly allowing time for heat to build up inside the case, which is a bad thing. Swift moving air in a case is ALWAYS better than slow moving air.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 8, 2020)

It works really well if I’m honest. I did try them as exhaust at one point, it just made my cpu run warmer because all the fresh air I was bringing was pulled right out. Also, my air doesn’t move slowly thanks to beast fans, even at medium voltage they are probably stronger than most popular fans that are recommended frequently. I know it looks kind of sub par, but it works really well for what it is. I did have all of those thick fans in my Meshify, it was awesome. But my new board is eatx and it’s a bit girthy for that case.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 9, 2020)

Completely new build compared to what I had this time last summer
Z97 replaced with Z490
5775c with 10500
2133 C9 ram with 4133 C16 


1080ti trio swapped for 2070 Super trio
New 8200pro 1tb nvme
New p600s silent case with new alpenfohn wingboost 3 fans


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I know it looks kind of sub par, but it works really well for what it is.


Not at all, I think it looks good.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not at all, I think it looks good.


Thank you sir. I’ve got all the drives in, it’s all wired up just have a few finishing touches left and I’ll post one more pic


----------



## TheUnbrained (Jul 9, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> What's the temps like when running?
> I noticed the PSU is recycling air in the case.



well max cpu temp was about 70°c, but OC wasnt stable and, because of the fact that i dont need to use it anymore, i gave a sh*t

lets see how hot the new cpu will get in this case (no pun intended)

and jep its the only way to get those psu-cables where i need them...

ps. i got a second rampage iv extreme with an i7 4820k, so i post it when its rdy


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2020)

I think that’s a wrap until I either get a new gpu or a new system. I’m glad I took a little extra time to wire it up, it helps with the airflow quite a bit, and I can get the back panel on without a bulge so that’s a bonus. And with the window on it just shows the main area so you don’t see much for wires. I’ll have to talk to fractal and see if I can get a TG side panel in white, as they only have black and titanium.

The case is pretty big.. I might have to step up to some Deltas











I just noticed that I forgot to tuck in the CPU fan wire.. doh!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice! Looks great.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you sir. I turned up my fans and they seem a lot louder in this case, no deltas needed lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Thank you sir. I turned up my fans and they seem a lot louder in this case, no deltas needed lol.


A lot of people are bothered by noise these days. If it doesn't bother you, more power to you!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2020)

It’s more of an echo, it reverberates differently than the Meshify does.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 12, 2020)

I feel like I'm spamming this thread 

I really do prefer the base on my Le Grand Macho RT over the True Spirit 140 Power. Great cooler, but I get 100mhz more with this one.. and a tighter grip on temps..

And if I ever catch that quiet bug I can run this CPU passively with this cooler, at a reduced clock rate of course..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi,
That's a huge chunk of aluminum


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2020)

With a white mesh front mask


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi,
Took some new pictures for micro center build sub for 500.us in store gift card teo subs x299 & z490


----------



## soscopiadoras (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2020)

soscopiadoras said:


> View attachment 162561


Very nice!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice!


Don’t see those to often.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2020)

>lose a CS match
>smash your fist to the desk
>desk is smashed
>your hand bleeds like hell
>oh crap

Not my solution tho it looks cool


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> >lose a CS match
> >smash your fist to the desk
> >desk is smashed
> >your hand bleeds like hell
> ...


The glass is likely tempered glass. It’ll break into tiny square pieces. Don’t ask how I know.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Don’t see those to often.


I built one similar(larger) for a client once. He wanted the stained oak look, but it had a large split glass top which was spring loaded to open up easily. To my knowledge he still has it.



Chloe Price said:


> >lose a CS match
> >smash your fist to the desk
> >desk is smashed
> >your hand bleeds like hell
> >oh crap


3/4" thick glass doesn't easily break.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 19, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The glass is likely tempered glass. It’ll break into tiny square pieces. Don’t ask how I know.





lexluthermiester said:


> I built one similar(larger) for a client once. He wanted the stained oak look, but it had a large slip glass top which was spring loaded to open up easily. To my knowledge he still has it.
> 
> 
> 3/4" thick glass doesn't easily break.


You guys don't know my gorilla rage..


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> 3/4" thick glass doesn't easily break.


The glass panels didn’t take much of hit to break. They were 3/4” in thickness. Gorilla rage wasn’t required @Chloe Price.

The heavy CRT probably didn’t help.
Clarification: The top panel was to small to put the CRT on so I took the top off and had the CRT on the desktop (biggest) glass panel.


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

soscopiadoras said:


> View attachment 162561


It looks ok, but was the phone drunk when he took it??  Unless I'm drunk looking at it but it's only 10:30am here so as I'm at work I'd kinda think it's not my eyes....


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Hmm, wondering that if Phanteks sells those front masks, would they sell invidiual side panels..? I mean my window is hella scratched


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> You guys don't know my gorilla rage..


Best use Gorilla Glass then!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Best use Gorilla Glass then!


Damn, that was a good one.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jul 23, 2020)

7900x and an x299 dark to pair it with. And to Top it off, a brand new heatkiller block. I now have heatkiller blocks all around 

Need to order another pair of donor redlines so all the ram matches. This thing is an absolute animal now and I'm happy. Huge thanks and shout out to @CraptacularOne


----------



## CraptacularOne (Jul 23, 2020)

Great looking build @ Arrakis9  Cable management is tidy, and it is nice to see a build that isn't drenched in RGB for a change lol

This was that 7900X previous home:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> Great looking build @ Arrakis9  Cable management is tidy, and it is nice to see a build that isn't drenched in RGB for a change lol
> 
> This was that 7900X previous home:


Nice! I would have done it in red though, but that's personal preference..


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi,
Starting to look like a computer back there on a rainy day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> View attachment 163517View attachment 163518


Now THAT is a radiator!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now THAT is a radiator!


Exactly, and I'm kickin' with a 240x45 rad with my loop..


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 29, 2020)

Just tweaked my 2019 Razer Blade 15" a bit and got some nice benches. Yeah I know UBM isn't the best but it's a fast benchmark.

[UserBenchmarks: Game 90%, Desk 132%, Work 99%](https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/31141849)  

||Model|Bench
:----|:----|:----|
**CPU**|[Intel Core i7-9750H](https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/766364/IntelR-CoreTM-i7-9750H-CPU---260GHz)|88.5%
**GPU**|[Nvidia RTX 2070 (Mobile Max-Q)](https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/703511/NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-2070-with-Max-Q-Design)|85.5%
**SSD**|[Samsung 970 PRO 512GB](https://ssd.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/545830/Samsung-SSD-970-PRO-512GB)|306.1%
**RAM**|[Kingston HyperX DDR4 2666 C15 2x16GB](https://ram.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/260296/Kingston-KHX2666C15S416G-2x16GB)|89.6%
**MBD**|[Razer Blade](https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Razer-Blade/484)|


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 31, 2020)

10 year old case and PSU with brand new CPU, MOBO, CPU cooler and GPU

EDIT: I just realized I can add 2 x Intel Optane M.2 SSDs onto the MoBo PCH X390 and rid myself of my Kingston 256Gb OS/Gaming SSD. Huge Game changer. Here comes another $1k expenditure to make this a sick BEAST!


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 1, 2020)

The EK Reservoir and combo is a really big thing that is hard to fit inside the case so i decided temporary to put it outside. 

Im gonna buy the single 120mm EK flat distro plate that is a reservoir and pump. 

My D5 is PWM controlled.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 1, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> The EK Reservoir and combo is a really big thing that is hard to fit inside the case so i decided temporary to put it outside.
> 
> Im gonna buy the single 120mm EK flat distro plate that is a reservoir and pump.
> 
> My D5 is PWM controlled.


Hi,
Thinking outside the box  Just get a distro plate that has another D5 the other cheaper pump type is not worth getting flow is bad.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> The EK Reservoir and combo is a really big thing that is hard to fit inside the case so i decided temporary to put it outside.
> 
> Im gonna buy the single 120mm EK flat distro plate that is a reservoir and pump.
> 
> My D5 is PWM controlled.



Nice Mobo Animalpak


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 1, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thinking outside the box  Just get a distro plate that has another D5 the other cheaper pump type is not worth getting flow is bad.




You mean this one have bad flow ? 

Because this is the one im gonna get.












ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice Mobo Animalpak




Thank you ! I noticed you have the same too ! But why an AMD graphics card ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 1, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> You mean this one have bad flow ?
> 
> Because this is the one im gonna get.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No idea you'd have to link to it but if it doesn't have a D5 pwm like you have now pass.

I recently got bored and with no gpu to use for x99 board in my entertainment center project woke up and old acer aspire ax3800 board with onboard graphic's   
Also thinking outside the box can't believe this mother board still works 11 years now retired three years ago for my x299 build 
Was also transplanted in a D450 case long ago with a D14 and evga 980 hybrid


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 2, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Thank you ! I noticed you have the same too ! But why an AMD graphics card ?



Yes I do! Bought it on spur of the moment because my old system was hiccuping and needed to upgrade fast. Because I work as an account manager for a VAR, I get to purchase at our cost + 1% and because we drop ship from the distribution channel, I had to choose a Mobo that was in stock and LG 1151 for the Core i7 9700k I chose to build upon. The Maximus Gene XI was in stock (last one) so I snagged it after quickly glancing over it's specs. After I put it together I realized I purchased a gem of a motherboard will be getting Intel Optane M.2s soon (PCH, not CPU. Don't want to lose 8 lanes on the PCIe). 

As for the Asus Radeon RX 5700 it came down to budget really. The RX 5700 fits the bill for me for now. Maybe after Xmas or in spring 2021 I might sell it and add that to fund a nice beefy Nvidia.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,
Custom loop on 775 socket  lol


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 7, 2020)

PC at work: the ASRock Deskmini A300 with a Ryzen 3 2200G, 16GB, 2560x1440p. Also clean desk for photo-op


----------



## Mirkoskji (Aug 14, 2020)

My Desktop rig: Ryzen 3600 @ 4400mhz/1,25v fixed - Asrock Fatality B450 - 32GB DDR4 3200 - Modded Reference Vega56 @ 64 - Enermax SFX 650W - Swiftech Apogee Drive II + XSPC 360mm + cheap waterblock for GPU - 3x Delta AFB1212SH - 1TB Sabrent NVME. I cannot stand closed cases anymore. Beside current motherboard, memory and CPU, all the material is used parts, refurbished or scrapped and repaired.


----------



## kimiki (Aug 14, 2020)

Here is mine lol.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 14, 2020)

My backup rig is done (for now). I will only replace the gpu..some day.




Case: Fractal Design Meshify 
Mobo: MSI B450M Mortar
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 
Cooler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 
RAM: Corsair LPX-V 2x 8GB @ 3200Mhz 
GPU: MSI GTX 1060 6GB
SSD: Samsung 970 500GB & 850 500GB 
Add. fans: Noiseblocker NB-Loop (4x) 
PSU: Corsair RM550x


----------



## argon (Aug 14, 2020)

Mirkoskji said:


> My Desktop rig: Ryzen 3600 @ 4400mhz/1,25v fixed - Asrock Fatality B450 - 32GB DDR4 3200 - Modded Reference Vega56 modded @ 64 - Enermax SFX 650W - Swiftech Apogee Drive II + XSPC 360mm + cheap waterblock for GPU - 3x Delta AFB1212SH - 1TB Sabrent NVME. I cannot stand closed cases anymore. Beside current motherboard, memory and CPU, all the material is used parts, or scrapped and repaired.
> View attachment 165539View attachment 165540


Hello my italy brother, 
I don't get, you don't have any water res ?


----------



## Mirkoskji (Aug 14, 2020)

argon said:


> Hello my italy brother,
> I don't get, you don't have any water res ?


Of course I don't! I hate water reservoirs. I spend two hours in the bathroom to get all bubbles out to have a completely reservoir free loop. The car cooling liquid does not evaporate too much.
The next is a nice build i made for one of my buddies:



It has two front usb 3.0 and 1 front displayport for rift support.  If someone is interested i may do a full post on how i made it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 14, 2020)

Settled in the Cerberus. It might look plain in marketing pictures, but man oh man. They weren't kidding about 2mm powdercoated aluminium. Maybe one of the few instances in which "Made in USA" actually means something.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2020)

Wow, that looks splendid @tabascosauz.


----------



## mouacyk (Aug 14, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Settled in the Cerberus. It might look plain in marketing pictures, but man oh man. They weren't kidding about 2mm powdercoated aluminium. Maybe one of the few instances in which "Made in USA" actually means something.


I want one.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 15, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> I want one.


Maybe you could get @tabascosauz to work his magic on a new build for you?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 15, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> PC at work: the ASRock Deskmini A300 with a Ryzen 3 2200G, 16GB, 2560x1440p. Also clean desk for photo-op
> View attachment 164903


first i think you put power supply on your table


----------



## phill (Aug 15, 2020)

Mirkoskji said:


> Of course I don't! I hate water reservoirs. I spend two hours in the bathroom to get all bubbles out to have a completely reservoir free loop. The car cooling liquid does not evaporate too much.
> The next is a nice build i made for one of my buddies:
> View attachment 165565
> It has two front usb 3.0 and 1 front displayport for rift support.  If someone is interested i may do a full post on how i made it.


Please do!!  Can't post up something like that without telling everyone who you managed it!!    Looks awesome!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2020)

Second 3900X dedicated crunching build





Here is the link to my main 3900X cruncher/gaming build:








						Your PC ATM
					

Yeah, 5x SATA SSDs (240, 256, 3x 480) and also one NVMe 256 as the OS drive. :laugh:   I did the opposite. 5x NVME and 1x SATA haha. SATA is not worth buying anymore at current prices. 6.5TB of solid state and 8TB of mechanical. Looking for another 8TB drive on the NAS now. Storage needs are...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 16, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Second 3900X dedicated crunching build
> View attachment 165703
> 
> Here is the link to my main cruncher/gaming build:
> ...


nice, looks pretty neat and clean


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 20, 2020)

It's time for 5ghz or bust..


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2020)

I have an old Antec Sonata case I still use for a test bed, and the layout was tight and I also wasn't too fond of the PSU being top mounted, so I modified it.




It now has an inverted layout, achieved by gutting and skinning it, and removing some internal structure with a cutting wheel.
Yes my phone camera is a potato.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 20, 2020)

I cleaned up my retro Windows XP gaming PC a little bit and done some cable management

Before





After


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2020)

Added two 80mm Fans to Heatsink. My Friend is a Life Saver and I pray for him to doing this kind work cause of he  knows for a fact I could of done this 4yrs ago


----------



## mashie (Aug 24, 2020)

This is my daily driver, a Lian Li PC-777b from 2006:


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi,
Cool looks like an a/c blower 



HammerON said:


> Second 3900X dedicated crunching build
> View attachment 165703
> 
> Here is the link to my main 3900X cruncher/gaming build:
> ...


Hi,
Nice except I do not understand all the fittings you used off the rads using soft hosing


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 24, 2020)

mashie said:


> This is my daily driver, a Lian Li PC-777b from 2006:


you need more hard drives


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 24, 2020)

mashie said:


> This is my daily driver, a Lian Li PC-777b from 2006:


That is a case I haven't seen in a looong time. You should pair it with B&W Nautilus speaker for complete look


----------



## mashie (Aug 24, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> you need more hard drives


Oh definitely, adding 10TB once or twice a year as the array is filling up. At some stage there will be 16 HDD's in there.



Apocalypsee said:


> That is a case I haven't seen in a looong time. You should pair it with B&W Nautilus speaker for complete look
> 
> View attachment 166530


The Nautilus speakers are beautiful, unfortunately also out of my price range.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 24, 2020)

mashie said:


> Oh definitely, adding 10TB once or twice a year as the array is filling up. At some stage there will be 16 HDD's in there.
> 
> 
> The Nautilus speakers are beautiful, unfortunately also out of my price range.


What do you have in those hard drives, I have 8tb in this laptop and 10tb on a external. I'm only 3/4 full with movies, shows.


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 24, 2020)

At the moment like this will be changed, riser cable ordered for vertical GPU look and later a better GPU(F@H related)..


----------



## mashie (Aug 25, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> What do you have in those hard drives, I have 8tb in this laptop and 10tb on a external. I'm only 3/4 full with movies, shows.


The majority of the space is taken up by UHD Linux ISO's at 60-80GB each. 

I also run RAID6 so two drives are used as parity.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 25, 2020)

mashie said:


> a Lian Li PC-777b from 2006:


love that case bro.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2020)

Going with air for now, probably will be putting the loop back together later.






Got a new fan for Mugen 2, a Corsair ML120 Pro. Notice how it has only one clip and it's zip-tied from the other. Lost the other clip somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 25, 2020)

Here's my rig at the mo


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2020)

Aside from the absolute mess my main rig was in, there's some changes afoot.....

   

I finally have done away with the 14D (that's on another 1700X crunching rig I have running away happily ) I've finally made a start on the water cooling I'd bought a few weeks ago...

  

Just some teaser pics at the moment, the loop is just a temp one to see what sort of temps I'd be getting with the same settings as I have with air (my jaw nearly dropped...) but that's another story... but here's a teaser...



Managed to get a drop of between 10 to 15C under load which I think is amazing and using some not so great paste..  It would have been ever so cool too hit under 40C with all threads loaded with WCG but I guess the ambient temps just aren't quite cool enough yet, room temps been about 24 to 25C still, so even then, I don't think that's very bad at all 

Well guys if I get through the fittings I need to add in my drain, I'll hopefully have the rig built in the case....  I'll have to say to check out my build log for that one...


----------



## Crashman (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 27, 2020)

*Crashman*
whats your specs bro. nice clean rig.


----------



## Crashman (Aug 27, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> *Crashman*
> whats your specs bro. nice clean rig.


Ryzen 7 3700X on MSI MEG X570 Ace, Gigabyte RTX 2070, Fractal Design Celsius S24, Corsair AX860i, PNY XLR8 2x 16GB DDR4-3200 kit, all from leftover parts. It should be clean since I only assembled it last week


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 27, 2020)

nice one bud, clean dont mean how much muck its how its put together   .


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2020)

Nah, once a watercooler, always a watercooler 






I like when I get my loop tidy like this without metres of hose going around the case.


----------



## Crashman (Aug 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, once a watercooler, always a watercooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pump!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2020)

Crashman said:


> Nice pump!


Thanks, it's an Alphacool Eisbecher 150 DDC


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Thanks, it's an Alphacool Eisbecher 150 DDC


HI,
Yeah I've got a all plexi D5 vario version it's nice


----------



## Paganstomp (Aug 27, 2020)

Current Intel i9 primary build. AMD Ryzen 2700x secondary build coming...


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 27, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> View attachment 166885
> 
> Current Intel i9 primary build. AMD Ryzen 2700x secondary build coming...


Hi,
Pictures of machines thread not a benchmark thread


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Thanks, it's an Alphacool Eisbecher 150 DDC



I had that pump, found it wasn't powerful enough, so switched to a EK D5 vario.


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 27, 2020)

ATM, my Christmas tree  
not finished still need to hide some more wires especially at the back panel..


----------



## Hockster (Aug 27, 2020)

Gotta love an air cooled GPU right up against the glass.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hockster said:


> Gotta love an air cooled GPU right up against the glass.



Looks like at least an inch gap, not that bad, i have seen worse.

My water cooled card runs at 45c gaming anyway


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 28, 2020)

Hockster said:


> Gotta love an air cooled GPU right up against the glass.


Yea I already noticed that when i reviewed the case, reason i wan't a water cooled GPU also in regards to F@H(heat etc) 


tigger said:


> Looks like at least an inch gap, not that bad, i have seen worse.
> 
> My water cooled card runs at 45c gaming anyway


It looks pretty worse(in my F@H perspective)  when you close the window 
yea there is a first time for everything, so its time for my first WC GPU build with a different(faster) GPU tho..


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 29, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Yea I already noticed that when i reviewed the case, reason i wan't a water cooled GPU also in regards to F@H(heat etc)
> 
> It looks pretty worse(in my F@H perspective)  when you close the window
> yea there is a first time for everything, so its time for my first WC GPU build with a different(faster) GPU tho..



you should look at the cable mod's vertical gpu mount if your dead set on using it vert.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 31, 2020)

As she sits currently.. May have a new GPU in the works


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2020)

i'm switching to a phanteks envolv X this week, and 200 to 360 front rad, keeping the 280


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 4, 2020)

Here is my little old setup. Cleaned up the cable management a bit and cleaned the dust off.


----------



## Vendor (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 5, 2020)

I managed to get 5ghz very easily with load Temps at around 65c max.. Memory tuning on the other hand is proving to be a a real chore. I'm at 3600 with cl 16 timings right now struggling for 3800. My goal is 4000, I know it's possible for the imc but I'm not sure if these sticks are up to the challenge. Any tips on skylake, kabby/coffee memory overclocking are much appreciated.
(I'm using b dies) 

But hey at least they look good right???


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2020)

Somebody put one of your heatspreaders on backwards.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 5, 2020)

It's so you can read those glorious logos from both sides 

Next your going to tell me my block is upside down


----------



## Paganstomp (Sep 5, 2020)

... now the Ryzen build in progress with Asus ROG Strix X470-F in a Cougar MX330-X case. Working on installing a Cooler Master AIO cooling unit sometime.

I posted the GPUz and CPUz screenshots earlier on this tread, but now I can show the Intel i9 + Evga Z370 Classified with RTX 2080 Supers in Fractal case.

Currently waiting for two 15mm thick fans to fix a clearance issue with the Arctic 240mm AIO radiator and RAM on the i9.

-


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2020)

got new phanteks enthoo evolv X case. redid loop, but buggered up the pump-rad bit and ran out of tube, so had to use a bit of soft for now. i have been trying to do it with no angled fittings, but have give up and are gonna order some.
The pump is in the bottom, with 1 in and 1 out on the EK revo top. notice the awful res to pump tube, which i will redo with some 90' fittings asap. temps are pretty good anyway. the cpu block is left in and righ out, but can be turned around.

Any suggestions for a better layout are welcome.

Re-done the awful res-pump in pipe, re-bodged the pump out-rad pipe, just need another piece of new tube to sort it then done.


----------



## Anth0789 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here is my setup:


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 10, 2020)

My little test bench setup is finally done!




All I need now is a longer HDMI cable


----------



## CustomRigs (Sep 13, 2020)

my actually build for my own


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2020)

got vertical mount today. had to bodge a pipe till i get some 90's later in the week.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 18, 2020)

Really enjoying this 3080 launch, sniped myself a 1080ti with a waterblock already attached for a really great deal a couple days before the NDA lifted. This thing is HUGE, there's about 2mm of clearance between the terminal and the side of the case .

The parallel loop is back and working well. Going to be passing it forward on my waterblocked Vega 56 if anyone's interested in picking up a cheap compute card, you know were to look. 

Never thought I would be saying this but, we all EVGA now!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> Really enjoying this 3080 launch, sniped myself a 1080ti with a waterblock already attached for a really great deal a couple days before the NDA lifted. This thing is HUGE, there's about 2mm of clearance between the terminal and the side of the case .
> 
> The parallel loop is back and working well. Going to be passing it forward on my waterblocked Vega 56 if anyone's interested in picking up a cheap compute card, you know were to look.
> 
> Never thought I would be saying this but, we all EVGA now!



De-stickered PSU, looks ok

What's temps like, my 1080 is pretty good, 2100/5100 and 45-50c depending if heating is on or not.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 19, 2020)

Just got the card last night, still making sure everything is working correctly ATM. keep in mind my cpu is running 5ghz @1.32v, it doesn't get that hot during normal use.
temps are running firestrike extreme and time spy back to back about 3 times over.

Going to try overclocking the gpu soon and decide if i want to run the asus XOC bios or better yet doing buildzoids hardware shunt mod. 
really hoping this gpu is cherry like my 7900x and clocks like crazy, fingers crossed!






tigger said:


> De-stickered PSU, looks ok
> 
> What's temps like, my 1080 is pretty good, 2100/5100 and 45-50c depending if heating is on or not.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> The parallel loop is back and working well.


I can't wrap my mind around that actually working and cooling the GPU effectively.
It appears to be a pass through at the terminal which would give minimal flow through the block.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 19, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I can't wrap my mind around that actually working and cooling the GPU effectively.
> It appears to be a pass through at the terminal which would give minimal flow through the block.



its actually more effective than you'd think for cooling the gpu. I actually get better gpu temps from running a parallel loop and better cpu temps running serial loop though the gpu first. personally I think running them parallel looks cooler and sacrificing  5c on cpu temps to have it look pretty is something im willing to do.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> Really enjoying this 3080 launch, sniped myself a 1080ti with a waterblock already attached for a really great deal a couple days before the NDA lifted. This thing is HUGE, there's about 2mm of clearance between the terminal and the side of the case .
> 
> The parallel loop is back and working well. Going to be passing it forward on my waterblocked Vega 56 if anyone's interested in picking up a cheap compute card, you know were to look.
> 
> ...


looks good and simple, and glad if it works well


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 19, 2020)

Made some changes to the bench. The single 240 rad I had before didn't properly cool both the gpu & cpu so I went back to one part water cooling and one part air cooling.





Also this way I can, relatively easy, change out the motherboard.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 20, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Made some changes to the bench. The single 240 rad I had before didn't properly cool both the gpu & cpu so I went back to one part water cooling and one part air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something that catch my eyes, the thick aluminum tray
looks pretty and solid


----------



## basco (Sep 20, 2020)

very nice looking.
can i ask what that yelloish substance in the reserator is plz?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2020)

basco said:


> very nice looking.
> can i ask what that yelloish substance in the reserator is plz?



i believe it's a sponge, stops bubbles/ing


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 20, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> something that catch my eyes, the thick aluminum tray
> looks pretty and solid


You mean the Streacom BC1 bench or the aluminum bracket I put on it?  The latter supports the pump and reservoir.
L-bracket


basco said:


> very nice looking.
> can i ask what that yelloish substance in the reserator is plz?
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, @basco. And yes, it is as @tigger wrote, a sponge. So no bubbles and debris get sucked in.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 20, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> You mean the Streacom BC1 bench or the aluminum bracket I put on it? The latter supports the pump and reservoir.


the bench, looks pretty solid


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2020)

Here's how mine looks now. mostly finished. straightened GPU-pump in pipe.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 20, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> the bench, looks pretty solid


Aha, yeah it's very light yet sturdy aluminum.

@tigger , sweet!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2020)

Spent the morning building the one on the right, then rebuilding the one to the left on a matching P3.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Sep 23, 2020)

This is the PC at the moment. I'll upgrade it with an RTX 3080 and a Zen 3 processor (if it's good).


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 24, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> View attachment 169319
> 
> Spent the morning building the one on the right, then rebuilding the one to the left on a matching P3.


Can the feet be moved to the opposing edge to invert the system?
Just wondering as the radiator hoses don't appear long enough to mount them the correct way with hoses at the base of the radiator.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 24, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Can the feet be moved to the opposing edge to invert the system?
> Just wondering as the radiator hoses don't appear long enough to mount them the correct way with hoses at the base of the radiator.



Only way I can see to fit your concerns would be if it is hung with the VESA mount. No holes for the feet anywhere but where they are. 

Ran these types of cases for years, still have yet to have a "no coolant" issue with the AIOs.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 28, 2020)

First attempt was not good... The second tho... Quite good + painting.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> First attempt was not good... The second tho... Quite good + painting.



120-140 fan? good enough, looks fine


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 28, 2020)

tigger said:


> 120-140 fan? good enough, looks fine




Nope not for that reason, i will update more pics when i get the new motherboard. 

Everybody will see.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 28, 2020)

Picked up this bad boy today. For sure a healthy upgrade from ye olde' Galax 1080 HOF













Bad caps or not, it's been working great tonight. Steady 1965-1980mhz boost.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Oct 2, 2020)

I did a thing 

Specs in my sig


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2020)

RTX3080 really didn't fit right in the old case so built my gear into the fantastic NR200P, specs as shown in my specs.

Yes I still have a HDD for backups present, what can't be seen is the 2x NVME drives and 2x Sata SSD's totalling over 2tb of solid state storage.

The airflow in this case is awesome for an ITX build, running the card at 1920mhz @ 875mv rock solid in any load situation and am lucky to touch 60 degrees with the stock fan curve. bloody awesome.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 2, 2020)

wolf said:


> RTX3080 really didn't fit right in the old case so built my gear into the fantastic NR200P, specs as shown in my specs.
> 
> Yes I still have a HDD for backups present, what can't be seen is the 2x NVME drives and 2x Sata SSD's totalling over 2tb of solid state storage.
> 
> ...


Looks great. How's your CPU temperature in games?


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2020)

THE_EGG said:


> Looks great. How's your CPU temperature in games?


Cheers! Gaming 62-66c for the most part, cpu stress tests are about 75c give or take.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 2, 2020)

wolf said:


> Cheers! Gaming 62-66c for the most part, cpu stress tests are about 75c give or take.


Damn nice! Glass side panel or the vented one? 


Arghhh being tempted to go small PC again


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2020)

THE_EGG said:


> Damn nice! Glass side panel or the vented one?
> 
> 
> Arghhh being tempted to go small PC again


Vented panel with a 120mm fan bolted in the aio bracket directly over the cpu heatsink (and you can probably barely see a 92mm fan under the heatsink), function over form. 

While it is SFF its really not a lot smaller than some smaller mATX cases out there at 18L capacity, but as you can see 3080's are large cards.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Oct 2, 2020)

wolf said:


> Cheers! Gaming 62-66c for the most part, cpu stress tests are about 75c give or take.



Fantastic build! My friend has a similar setup. He recently upgraded the cooler to a Fuma 2 that gave him even better temps (running a 3900x).


----------



## wolf (Oct 2, 2020)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Fantastic build! My friend has a similar setup. He recently upgraded the cooler to a Fuma 2 that gave him even better temps (running a 3900x).


In a cooler master NR200P? I'd be tempted but I managed to repurpose the noctua NH-L12 from a z87 / 4770k build using a 9$ AUD AM4 adapter kit, I was extremely stoked with that result.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 3, 2020)

Out with the old:





In with the new:




Had to hand it to SilverStone, their wiring job is better than Phanteks. Sure that sleeve looks nice but not when you're routing it through that side passage and have to fit the front mesh filter right in front of the fans it gets a bit difficult to pass the cables through.

Ditched those RGB rings from the front. 99% of the time I have RGB off so I don't need them. Beside, the way the crappy Gigabyte software controls the RGB is that it's back to max brightness once you reboot, so you can't really dim them and forget about them. Beside, case LED aren't ARGB so you can never get white right.

All that's left is to replace the rear exhaust to something other than the stock SilverStone fan. Any recommendations for 140 with a wide PWM range and decent airflow?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Out with the old:
> 
> In with the new:
> 
> ...



Those Phanteks fans look really nice.

If you're looking for a great 140mm PWM fan with good airflow, I'd recommend the Noctua NF-A14 Chromax. It has very good specs and it's dead quiet.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 3, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Those Phanteks fans look really nice.
> 
> If you're looking for a great 140mm PWM fan with good airflow, I'd recommend the Noctua NF-A14 Chromax. It has very good specs and it's dead quiet.


Noctua's out, I'm not paying the tax. They're something like €28+ a pop over here. Compare it to Phanteks - €14.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Noctua's out, I'm not paying the tax. They're something like €28+ a pop over here. Compare it to Phanteks - €14.



That's actually a good price, here in Australia you're paying 25% more. It costs a left nut but you're getting 82cfm airflow at 1500rpm with the Noctua. I'd consider it a small sum to pay for just one exhaust fan, but it's your bacon roll and you can butter it whatever way you so desire.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Noctua's out, I'm not paying the tax. They're something like €28+ a pop over here. Compare it to Phanteks - €14.



I have a couple of them nocs in my spares box. they are nice fans, but yeah not cheap, even here in Blighty. new fans look good. i just put a mahoosive 420 rad in the front of my case, which is 3x140. I used corsair red led fans though.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Noctua's out, I'm not paying the tax. They're something like €28+ a pop over here. Compare it to Phanteks - €14.



You did mention "wide RPM range" so if you can find an A14 iPPC-2000 for about 25EUR then IMO that's a pretty good buy. Moves more air than the A14, is black (except for the vibration pads), and is a physically stronger and tougher fan than the A14, and has a wider RPM range that you can tweak to your liking depending on what sort of airflow/noise you want. Where I am right now the regular A14 is $33, the Chromax is $33, and the iPPC is $37 which makes the iPPC a no-brainer since I've seen it as expensive as $55 at times. Chromax is literally just a repainted A14, value is kind of questionable if they're not the exact same price.

But if it's just one rear exhaust fan, you could make do with just about anything. I heard that Phanteks is indeed the underdog in fans so it's hard to beat. You could also look for the Silent Wings 3 140mm; the performance as with most Be Quiet fans is underwhelming (super quiet, but not great), but their anti-vibration mounts are quite good, and I prefer the BQ clip-onto-the-fan mounts to both the Noctua SAV2 and AV2 pull-through rubber sticks.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Oct 3, 2020)

wolf said:


> In a cooler master NR200P? I'd be tempted but I managed to repurpose the noctua NH-L12 from a z87 / 4770k build using a 9$ AUD AM4 adapter kit, I was extremely stoked with that result.



Yes. Fuma 2 was almost touching the glass panel, but he got much better temps compared to the low profile cooler he was using previously. The cooler was configured to take in cool air from the rear so that hot air from the GPU has less of an effect.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2020)

Still a project, I was too lazy and drunk yet to put the custom loop and LED strips there... but in a few days


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Still a project, I was too lazy and drunk yet to put the custom loop and LED strips there... but in a few days


The white slot cover is burning my eyes


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2020)

tigger said:


> The white slot cover is burning my eyes


Heh, typical on Defines. There are tho "blackout" versions but I like the contrast.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Heh, typical on Defines. There are tho "blackout" versions but I like the contrast.



Interesting profile pic


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2020)

tigger said:


> Interesting profile pic


It's Chloe and her bff Rachel :3


----------



## Jetster (Oct 5, 2020)

Racing stripe


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2020)

Nah screw that old AMD stock cooler, keeps terrible noise. Replaced it with a Cryorig C7, hella silent compared to that turbine.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 6, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> I did a thing
> 
> Specs in my sig


Which monitor is that on the desk?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Which monitor is that on the desk?


Damn my neck would kill me if I had a screen like that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 6, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Which monitor is that on the desk?


Viotek SUW49C  3840x1080p @ 144, 49in Ultrawide, in his specs


----------



## CraptacularOne (Oct 6, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Which monitor is that on the desk?


That's my Viotek SUW49C. It's a 49in ultra wide monitor. And yes, it's glorious to game on


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 6, 2020)

CraptacularOne said:


> That's my Viotek SUW49C. It's a 49in ultra wide monitor. And yes, it's glorious to game on


Love it!!!! I'm thinking that coupled with a RTX 3080 would make me a happy camper.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's the same system as before in a new Corsair case, which I had for a little while now:


----------



## wolf (Oct 11, 2020)

few changes since last time.

HDD removed
Extra Noctua fan on the NH-L12 
RTX3080 TUF de-shrouded
Changed 2x silverstone slim fans for 2x Noctua NF-F12 Chromax PWM under GPU
Modified packaging to duct air to GPU Heatsink
Bling
Using Argus monitor to control case fans based on GPU temp, ~ same GPU temps as before, but substantially quieter.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 14, 2020)

Didn't have room anywhere else for the pump-reservoir than in the roof. This setup was total pain in the ass to work with custom loop, otherwise it's nice to have a mATX build once in a while.


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 22, 2020)

The Kamikaze.  Its never done.  I need to find some cable combs in stock somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2020)

with rx5700xt red devil.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

tigger said:


> with rx5700xt red devil.View attachment 172809


Airflow from rear to front?


----------



## Lorec (Oct 22, 2020)

A project I have kept collecting parts for since last year.
A SFF build with infamous Swordfish/Metalfish S3 case.

Parts include:

Ryzen 5 2600
ROG STRIX X370
Silverstone FX350-G 
CFD Ram 3200mhz CL16
Noctua L9a
XPG SX8200 Pro 512gb
Zotac 1060 6gb

The build:


I do enjoy Star Trek btw


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

Not that much of a fan of those super small-sized PCs, but I have to admit that pretty simple and clean! mATX is the smallest that I'll go, just because of the simplicity and affordability. 



Lorec said:


> I do enjoy Star Trek btw


Heh, never been a fan myself. I'm more into Star Wars.


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Not that much of a fan of those super small-sized PCs, but I have to admit that pretty simple and clean! mATX is the smallest that I'll go, just because of the simplicity and affordability.



Cases like that take it to the extreme, like really anything sub about 6-7 Litres capacity is crazy cramped, often needing smaller than even SFX PSU's, ITX GFX cards (170mm long) etc. I recently moved my ITX build into an NR200P which is ~18L capacity and relatively speaking feels roomy as! Fits an RTX3080, big tower coolers, water-cooling etc, from my perspective at least it has very few SFF compromises.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

wolf said:


> Cases like that take it to the extreme, like really anything sub about 6-7 Litres capacity is crazy cramped, often needing smaller than even SFX PSU's, ITX GFX cards (170mm long) etc. I recently moved my ITX build into an NR200P which is ~18L capacity and relatively speaking feels roomy as! Fits an RTX3080, big tower coolers, water-cooling etc, from my perspective at least it has very few SFF compromises.


If I'd go for mITX, I'd go probably for Define Nano S or something similar.. pretty big for mITX but at least it's easier to manage than those hella small systems


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> If I'd go for mITX, I'd go probably for Define Nano S or something similar.. pretty big for mITX but at least it's easier to manage than those hella small systems


I had to search it but yeah that basically seems like an even roomier NR200P, very contemporary design. And really if you don't need to go SFF for space constraints or portability then why not. Still relative to even most Micro ATX cases it's compact.!


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

wolf said:


> I had to search it but yeah that basically seems like an even roomier NR200P, very contemporary design. And really if you don't need to go SFF for space constraints or portability then why not. Still relative to even most Micro ATX cases it's compact.!


Well, I had a Corsair Carbide Air 740 not that long ago and that was a true behemoth, so my mATX build with Define Mini C feels tiny compared to it  I would have gone with ATX, but my friend had this case and I got it pretty cheap from him, so I decided to go for mATX this time. Pretty long time since my last mATX build as I had a Corsair Carbide 88R with a Gigabyte H81 board back then. Still have pics from that build:



Spoiler











G3258 @ 4.7GHz, 8GB DDR3-1066 @ 1333, R9 290


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I had a Corsair Carbide Air 740 not that long ago and that was a true behemoth


Been through the big case phase too! been a while now but the last massive one was an Antec 1200, then a 90(2?), and they just kept getting smaller 

At work RN, hard to find pics so old but my lord I remember this Cribs thing that didn't seem to really take off, but here's the video I did for it a staggering 11 years ago... that massive antec can be seen in there as I go over my setup


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

wolf said:


> Been through the big case phase too! been a while now but the last massive one was an Antec 1200, then a 90(2?), and they just kept getting smaller
> 
> At work RN, hard to find pics so old but my lord I remember this Cribs thing that didn't seem to really take off, but here's the video I did for it a staggering 11 years ago... that massive antec can be seen in there as I go over my setup


I had a 900 back in the day, it was a nice case back in the day. 

Went back to air as there's simply not enough space for the loop as it's probably not wise to have the pump-reservoir on the top of the case.. the Cryorig C7 isn't the best cooler but it's the best air cooler for AM4 which I currently have.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Airflow from rear to front?


yes fan wont fit on other side, so it will do till i get another cooler. had a disaster so have removed all the water cooling. see name of PC


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 22, 2020)

tigger said:


> yes fan wont fit on other side, so it will do till i get another cooler. had a disaster so have removed all the water cooling. see name of PC


I'd have the CPU cooler fan pulling air from the heatsink and the rear fan as an exhaust.


----------



## Tesla01 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 27, 2020)

Tesla01 said:


> View attachment 173493View attachment 173494View attachment 173495




beautiful rig!  shame you couldn't find an all white CPU air cooler!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I'd have the CPU cooler fan pulling air from the heatsink and the rear fan as an exhaust.



That is exactly what i have done. 

Tbh temps are not too bad, but i do have 3x 140 in on the front, and 3 x 140 out as you can see so i reckon i have pretty good airflow through my case. the 3 140's are nigh on the full height of the front of the case. They were on the 420 radiator, which is sold now along with the rest of it. I am sticking to air for a while while i lick my wounds at destroying the gtx 1080. i do have a nice £300 keyring though


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 30, 2020)

My cpu block got clogged some how.. Just decided to rebuild the whole loop as a nice little day project to fix it. Got rid of the quick disconnects and mounted the res directly to the chassis. Also flipped the fans to pull air through the rad so I can use the radiator shroud properly. It preforms amazing now with the response to load Temps.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> My cpu block got clogged some how.. Just decided to rebuild the whole loop as a nice little day project to fix it. Got rid of the quick disconnects and mounted the res directly to the chassis. Also flipped the fans to pull air through the rad so I can use the radiator shroud properly. It preforms amazing now with the response to load Temps.
> View attachment 173813View attachment 173814View attachment 173815



gamersnexus has a video on radiators and piping, radiators should never have the pipes coming from the top when mounted in the front. to prevent clogs he recommends pipes from the bottom, so you would need to flip your radiator.  this was an AIO video, not sure if it applies to custom loops, but it looks like the same radiator, so I am assuming it does as its a radiator physics issue.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Oct 30, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> gamersnexus has a video on radiators and piping, radiators should never have the pipes coming from the top when mounted in the front. to prevent clogs he recommends pipes from the bottom, so you would need to flip your radiator.  this was an AIO video, not sure if it applies to custom loops, but it looks like the same radiator, so I am assuming it does as its a radiator physics issue.



if you want to come dremel out the hole in the bottom of my case to make the radiator fit as you suggest, be my guest.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2020)

Arrakis9 said:


> if you want to come dremel out the hole in the bottom of my case to make the radiator fit as you suggest, be my guest.



i'd do it if you let me sleep on your couch for a week, always wanted to see Austin.  lol


----------



## s3thra (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## freeagent (Oct 30, 2020)

Got her running semi- passively. My case fans are at 5v, so they aren’t doing much and I have to say I really do like the lack of noise. I can run linpack xtreme at 4400mhz and it doesn’t really break 80, and at 4500mhz it won’t break 90. Not bad.. a fan only gets me a couple hundred MHz lol 


Edit:

Ok, well I took out my top fans, and only saw 1c gain on cpu load temp.. not bad.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 31, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Got her running semi- passively. My case fans are at 5v, so they aren’t doing much and I have to say I really do like the lack of noise. I can run linpack xtreme at 4400mhz and it doesn’t really break 80, and at 4500mhz it won’t break 90. Not bad.. a fan only gets me a couple hundred MHz lol
> 
> View attachment 173897


nice, but you remove the fan from the heatsink? and cables that taped on the lower fan


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2020)

Yes, no fan on the heatsink, case fans running on as little power as possible, gpu fans are off (until they turn on)

Nice and quiet compared to what I am used to. I did have a TY143 on the cooler 

I ran this yesterday with my current config:



Yes, I broke the insulation on the wire a couple years ago.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Not that much of a fan of those super small-sized PCs, but I have to admit that pretty simple and clean! mATX is the smallest that I'll go, just because of the simplicity and affordability.
> 
> 
> Heh, never been a fan myself. I'm more into Star Wars. Spaceballs


I've corrected that gross mistake there @Chloe Price !!     If you haven't seen it, you must!!

Loving the pics of the rigs in here everyone


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 14, 2020)

Since the 4650G let me get rid of my 1070 and PCIe power, also took the time to do the blank front plate without any front I/O aside from the nice vandal button, and add another vandal switch tucked inside the case, hooked up to the clear CMOS header for easy memory overclocking. It's crazy how roomy an APU build can be.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2020)

Updated, it's this now.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 14, 2020)

Now that the LGA1150-to-AM4 upgrades are done and the 5600X is in, my main rig probably won't see any major upgrades for the next 6 - 8 years. Most likely just a storage upgrade and new graphics card in due course. Everything is pretty much spot-on right now.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 15, 2020)

Went 4K / 120hz -- LG 49" nano cell 85 on sale :O


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 15, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> Went 4K / 120hz -- LG 49" nano cell 85 on sale :O



My neck hurts just looking at that.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 15, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My neck hurts just looking at that.



It's amazing  -- I do sit 4.5 - 5ft away though.  The picture makes it look like it's mounted higher than it really is as well.

Playing on it is really trippy, so shadow of the tomb raider - since you get the 4k 120hz with Lara being lifesize it feels like you're floating behind a real person.


----------



## CraptacularOne (Nov 15, 2020)

Added a waterblock for my 3090


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 15, 2020)

This is my little rig, in an msi vampiric ryzen case, pretty standard though have added a 60mm Gelid solutions silent 6 fan to help keep the vrm temps down as they will cause throttling otherwise.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 17, 2020)

had a small job fitting a loop for a friend so when i was finnish he asked me what i wanted for doing it i said note mate, so he offered me what was left after doing his rig so said okydoekey what i got was four 16mm tubes and a few fittings EK D5 Pump which i know he brought earlyer this year, so the next day my mind started to wander with the result of me upgrading both of my pcs.
result 1.



result 2.




alls well what ends well eh, i didnt have quite enough tube to do all the pipes on the first one but ive ordered some more tubes. i can take a pic of galaxys millions of light years away but carnt take a good pic of a pc right in front of me  that says something i think   .


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2020)

my pc atm with a rx 580, hoping to upgrade to 6800 or 6800 xt tomorrow, but doubt I get lucky... 5600x and mxi x570 tomahawk is the mobo yeah im aware cable management sucks, i just tip tie them so they dont hit fans... also my side panel has no window, only sound dampen foam so i could care less... runs cold.  im happy.


----------



## Gwenved (Nov 18, 2020)

Psychoholic said:


> Nice setup, I'm adding another 9800gtx soon, wont have 3 though
> 
> Here's mine ATM, with my P180 Upper intake fan moved back to blow right on my 9800gtx, other than that, just a normal machine.


I had one in the past, nice case, very quiet but to heavy and difficult to cable...


----------



## xman2007 (Nov 18, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> my pc atm with a rx 580, hoping to upgrade to 6800 or 6800 xt tomorrow, but doubt I get lucky... 5600x and mxi x570 tomahawk is the mobo yeah im aware cable management sucks, i just tip tie them so they dont hit fans... also my side panel has no window, only sound dampen foam so i could care less... runs cold.  im happy.


Surely you can do more with the cables, won't somebody think of the CABLES!  Seriously though, you will likely be impeding airflow even if it is running cool.

On another note though, when will you have that shiny new RX 6800 to partner up with your 5600xt? 



Gwenved said:


> I had one in the past, nice case, very quiet but to heavy and difficult to cable...


You really quoted guy from 2008 huh?.....good for you buddy, good for you


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Surely you can do more with the cables, won't somebody think of the CABLES!  Seriously though, you will likely be impeding airflow even if it is running cool.
> 
> On another note though, when will you have that shiny new RX 6800 to partner up with your 5600xt?
> 
> ...




it still says "order in process"  for all I know I could wake up to an email that says it was cancelled, lol.  but i hope i have it by wednesday of next week. its fedex shipping and they don't deliver on weekends where I live, so eh.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 19, 2020)

Pretty much what it looks like atm. Bout to go through a major change in the prep to go to hard tubing.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Installed an anti sag bracket, can't even really see it at all but man it sure dose work well.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice 24Pin Connector


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 22, 2020)

my rig after finding missing case input. 
after re doing all the wiring.
before the top was a rat nest.
also their like 5 ssd in that case. that i hidden really well i got to say.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2020)

My old PC i know the Cooler was wrong
First the fan was on the top did forgott to turn the cooler.


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 23, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> My old PC i know the Cooler was wrong
> First the fan was on the top did forgott to turn the cooler.
> View attachment 176649


passive cooler. from whom?


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 23, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> my rig after finding missing case input.
> after re doing all the wiring.
> before the top was a rat nest.
> also their like 5 ssd in that case. that i hidden really well i got to say.



Keep an eye on temps with that cooler. Its a known issue with the coolant inside the unit. Some replace the coolant with a premix after flushing real good but the cooler tends to gunk up after a year or so.


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 23, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> Keep an eye on temps with that cooler. Its a known issue with the coolant inside the unit. Some replace the coolant with a premix after flushing real good but the cooler tends to gunk up after a year or so.


well out of date. info.
i have a v3 version.
no one tested 1 of those yet.

fun fact most rad are done by 1 company that are sold in the usa.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 23, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> well out of date. info.
> i have a v3 version.
> no one tested 1 of those yet.
> 
> fun fact most rad are done by 1 company that are sold in the usa.



Can you link to the V3 version? I am not able to find the V3. Just the V1 and V2. V2 is still in production and people are still complaining about clogging as of June 2020. So, is this like brand new from a retailer in asia or something?


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 23, 2020)

Flyordie said:


> Can you link to the V3 version? I am not able to find the V3. Just the V1 and V2. V2 is still in production and people are still complaining about clogging as of June 2020. So, is this like brand new from a retailer in asia or something?


i got it direct from enermax themselves. after one i order was total in shipping.
v3 nearly the same as 2. from what i research it mostly a different water mix. that pretty much it. and if they have the stock for 2 still they simple could re do the mix and ship what they have already.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> passive cooler. from whom?











						Alpine 12 Passive | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel CPU | ARCTIC
					

The ARCTIC Alpine 12 Passive is a passive and thus completely silent cooling solution for Intel CPU for Socket 115X.




					www.arctic.ac


----------



## dogwitch (Nov 23, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> Alpine 12 Passive | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel CPU | ARCTIC
> 
> 
> The ARCTIC Alpine 12 Passive is a passive and thus completely silent cooling solution for Intel CPU for Socket 115X.
> ...


thank you. i use their stuff before.  good  stuff


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2020)

dogwitch said:


> thank you. i use their stuff before.  good  stuff


Its a very good cooler for 12 Euro, it can be completly passiv up to 2.6GHz with the I5.
And with stock settings (all core 3.5 & one 3.7 GHz) u need only 1 case fan @ 900rpm.

My new System:
1 in, 1 out case fan @ 900rpm ill post a picture in 2 days


----------



## m6tzg6r (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## dogwitch (Nov 25, 2020)

m6tzg6r said:


> View attachment 176892


how the temps with case closed?


----------



## m6tzg6r (Nov 25, 2020)

was playing Battlefield 5 and cpu+gpu temps were in the late 60's, fans not cranked up too much, moderate sounding.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2020)

Threw together some old gear for a buddies kids. They want to play Minecraft I'm told.
Asus Max V Gene
3770
32GB Corsair Dom GT
Zotac 970


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2020)

here’s mine, back on air after destroying my gtx1080 with a water leak.


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 27, 2020)

Nothin too special.. This is my current daily driver.. Broke the fans off one of my rx590s trying to blow the dust out last night so had to think fast of some way to get by.. Ended up just strapping a couple case fans to the heatsink and stuck a fan to the bottom with some epoxy lol.. Nowhere to shop of Thanksgiving or I'd have it fixed proper lol. R9 3900x, 32gb ddr-3200, Samsung Evo plus nvme, 2x rx590. Does the job


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 1, 2020)

My build in preparation for Cyberpunk 2077: Core i9 10850KA, RTX 3090 FE, Asus Z490 Maximus XII Hero, 32GB GSkill TridentZ Neo, 1TB Crucial NVME, and Corsair Master liquid ML360 Mirror.















Hope you guys like it!


----------



## wolf (Dec 2, 2020)

I think I've found my NR200 final form. 5x Arctic P12, re-shrouded TUF RTX3080, ducted to seal against the bottom vented panel. Best Temps and acoustics yet.

I've been experimenting with how best to cool this case and strike that balance of low noise and low CPU/GPU temps, and so far this is the best iteration yet. I've had slim fans under the RTX3080, then de-shrouded and ducted Noctua F12 fans right to it.

The latest iteration has me remove the two NF-F12 fans, and the two sickleflow fans that came with the case, replaced by Artic P12 fans all round. The TUF 3080 had it's shroud and fans reinstalled, and I've created a custom foam duct (temp/static resistant) that beautifully seals the shroud of the cooler against the bottom vented panel. With slim fans under it there was some air turbulence, de-shrouded the temps were warmer than the first setup, this bests them both. The duct somewhat acoustically insulates the GPU cooler and allows it to effectively pull fresh filtered air, and honestly the P12 fans are absolutely epic for the price (Paid $10 AUD each for 5). Case and CPU fans tuned on a custom fan curve in Argus Monitor, and as I've come to realise, the stock fan curve on the TUF 3080 is pretty much bang on my needs.

The 3080 is currently undervolted running 1830mhz @ 806mv and +500 memory (20gbps effective), most games sit in the mid to high 50c range, with absolute ball tearers touching about 62c at worst, and we're just at the end of spring coming into summer here.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 4, 2020)

Got her up and running. Needs a little plastic AMD washer for the mount.. so the parts are ordered. Just need to clean up the wires at the back at little.. I only had a limited amount of time to get it going before I had to get the kids from school 

When I get comfortable with the bios I will add a couple of more fans up top.. but right now its just running @ stock, had to change the ram to get it to run at the right clock but that's ok.









My phone doesn't seem to appreciate the lighting..


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 4, 2020)

just got 64gb for second machine this week. thank you amazon and warehouse deal! 175 total


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

This Define Mini C is without a doubt my favourite case so far


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah I don't know I'm liking my test bench  
Little disappointed in linux though still pretty lame after 4-5 years


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I don't know I'm liking my test bench
> Little disappointed in linux though still pretty lame after 4-5 years
> View attachment 178116


Same card as mine? I have a 980 Ti FTW


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Same card as mine? I have a 980 Ti FTW


Hi,
Yep no back plate though got it on the cheap just for that old q9550 project.
Works pretty good too mostly on win-7 seeing it still scales the best to 43" class t.v. linux and win-10 are both crappy at it.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep no back plate though got it on the cheap just for that old q9550 project.
> Works pretty good too mostly on win-7 seeing it still scales the best to 43" class t.v. linux and win-10 are both crappy at it.


Hella too overkill though with a LGA775 machine as it still runs new games on 1080p with med/high settings 

Paid 200EUR from mine an year ago.


----------



## Hattu (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice builds here!   

I made my case from ground up, but now i need tools and materials to modify it. Too Bad i don't have access to them atm. My riser cable didn't survive and i was sure my AIO was also broken. I filled it and it's fine now. But riser was out of warranty and i don't have the money to replace it.

My case can be found somewhere on these forums. I'll take some new photos later.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Hattu said:


> Nice builds here!
> 
> I made my case from ground up, but now i need tools and materials to modify it. Too Bad i don't have access to them atm. My riser cable didn't survive and i was sure my AIO was also broken. I filled it and it's fine now. But riser was out of warranty and i don't have the money to replace it.
> 
> My case can be found somewhere on these forums. I'll take some new photos later.


Something special or would a basic riser do the job?

ps. muitakin suomalaisia perkele


----------



## Hattu (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Something special or would a basic riser do the job?
> 
> ps. muitakin suomalaisia perkele



Well, i drilled and milled all parts on it, so i think only that one riser would fit, without sirious modding.


PS. Torille! 

Some old "making of"- photos....


















I also made new vrm heatsink.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Hattu said:


> Well, i drilled and milled all parts on it, so i think only that one riser would fit, without sirious modding.
> 
> 
> PS. Torille!
> ...


Looks hella fine, I suppose you have tools and/or a workshop for projects like this?


----------



## Hattu (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Looks hella fine, I suppose you have tools and/or a workshop for projects like this?




I messed up something when replying previously...


Well, i _had_ a place where i could do allmost anything... and then there were help from others, If i needed something out of my experience.


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 4, 2020)

Hattu said:


> Well, i drilled and milled all parts on it, so i think only that one riser would fit, without sirious modding.
> 
> 
> PS. Torille!
> ...


That's solid build work there! Big ups for ful maker-style diy mate


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 4, 2020)

This is my work/editing pc.  In progress yet.
9400f
16GB
RX580
Multiple NVME and SATA drives.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 4, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> This Define Mini C is without a doubt my favourite case so far



I have the Define Mini C TG in black too! I bought it by mistake a couple of years ago, and haven't gotten to use it yet. I plan on buying a board that will fit and put my 3600XT in it and give it to my kids to fight over. While this one will get a 5 series when I can actually get one at a decent price. I struggle with sata and power cables in my Meshify C, I would imagine the Mini C would be that much more unforgiving.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I have the Define Mini C TG in black too! I bought it by mistake a couple of years ago, and haven't gotten to use it yet. I plan on buying a board that will fit and put my 3600XT in it and give it to my kids to fight over. While this one will get a 5 series when I can actually get one at a decent price. I struggle with sata and power cables in my Meshify C, I would imagine the Mini C would be that much more unforgiving.


Mine is the older windowed version with acrylic window, but I believe that it's otherwise the same. Got this from my friend as it was just laying around in his apartment, it was never used tho the window had minor scratches, but he didn't ask that much from this


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 4, 2020)

My Dawn of War inspired rig.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> My Dawn of War inspired rig.


Truly an oldschool case as it has a punchable place for an external firewire connector.


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 4, 2020)

Hattu said:


> I messed up something when replying previously...
> 
> 
> Well, i _had_ a place where i could do allmost anything... and then there were help from others, If i needed something out of my experience.


I'm my experience there's nothing that can't be accomplished with a dremel and full set of bits, wheels and brushes.. And patience. That's the big one...


----------



## Hattu (Dec 4, 2020)

lazord00d said:


> I'm my experience there's nothing that can't be accomplished with a dremel and full set of bits, wheels and brushes.. And patience. That's the big one...




Well, i think it totally needs that. Open mind, crazy imagination and some special incredients. With salt and pepper...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2020)

Hattu said:


> Well, i think it totally needs that. Open mind, crazy imagination and some special incredients. With salt and pepper...


Also Finnish craftmanship. I've seen hella cool DIYs and modifications in the last 15 years in Muropaketti and nowadays in io-tech.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 4, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Got her up and running. Needs a little plastic AMD washer for the mount.. so the parts are ordered. Just need to clean up the wires at the back at little.. I only had a limited amount of time to get it going before I had to get the kids from school
> 
> When I get comfortable with the bios I will add a couple of more fans up top.. but right now its just running @ stock, had to change the ram to get it to run at the right clock but that's ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## freeagent (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks man! I love those fans, I have more.. but I need room to install my cooler when I get the parts I need for the mount. I've had them spinning daily since 2006 or so. This thing is boosting high with just the stock cooler lol. I didn't actually see it though. I left it alone while it filled an HDD with games. My ram is clocked from 3200 to 3600 but the CPU is at stock until I get a good cooler. This one is ok.. but I only have about 1/2 of the needed TIM since I wiped off the stock stuff without checking how much I actually had.. I knew I was low but.. thought I had enough for one more. I actually had to mix TF8 with CF3 to get where I'm at now. It can get warm..


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 10, 2020)

Im now in the next 2 years in education for CNC etc. if im consist it, my next case will be a self made pure copper µATX Tower with CPU and GPU passive cooling


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 10, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> Im now in the next 2 years in education for CNC etc. if im consist it, my next case will be a self made pure copper µATX Tower with CPU and GPU passive cooling



That would be a sight to see, I've seen underpowered systems using part of the chassis as heat radiators for passive cooling, but once you start using serious gaming hardware you might be looking to dissipate well over 450 watts of heat between a discrete GPU and multi core CPU, that would make any chassis incredibly hot to touch and a serious fire hazard if close to any flammable material. 

I guess it would all depend on how big of a surface area you would use to dissipate all that heat.

Still, making a full chassis can case out of copper would be epic, keep us updated!


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a idea but it isnt final:
@ TOP a 3cm copper plate with fins via Heatpipe for the CPU,
and the GPU over the supply cage with a risercard via Heatpipes on the right side of the case with 2cm copper plate with fins

After some calculating it should be enough for 125w CPU and 270w GPU powerdraw @ 65-70 ° degrees.

Edit, but anyways there are 2 years we will see wich Hardware we have it then,
i calculated it with a 10600 and RTX 2070


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 11, 2020)

so a small update. 1 of the 4 sticks of ram in the set was doa. but still will rma it. seeing got 64gb of ram 174 total... faster speed the expected to.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2020)

New rig for testing other bits...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2020)

Where's your test bench?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 11, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Where's your test bench?



 I figured I'd boot like this and ensure everything is good before getting it into a case and finding something wrong.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 11, 2020)

She's real purty


----------



## Hattu (Dec 11, 2020)

I forgot to put new pictures of my case. It's a bit of mess right now.      

I had to make some modifications, after GPU's riser cable went broken. So, no riser nomore and flipped MB upsidedown. GPU is on bottom of the case now.

PSU is going to be on the back, next to that Noctua CPU heatsink. And when i get new parts for that AIO, it's going to top of the case. And with new parts i mean like fans and radiator. 

I allready changed liquids and hoses to the AIO. It's getting rid of bubbles, that's why it's where it is. 

Now i have only get an idea how to attach all those parts back to case. And make new side panels somehow. Without proper tools or materials.  Well, someday it'll be ready. Again.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 12, 2020)

My faster ram will be here tomorrow.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Dec 13, 2020)

New case Lianli PC 011 D XL.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 13, 2020)

New build, fresh as of 3AM this morning.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> New case Lianli PC 011 D XL.
> 
> View attachment 179326View attachment 179327





WhiteNoise said:


> New build, fresh as of 3AM this morning.View attachment 179422
> 
> View attachment 179423



Am i wrong or are the bottom and side fans exhaust?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 13, 2020)

@Knoxx29 

Bottom fans are pulling fresh air in, tops fans pulling air out, and side fans pushing out through rad.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> @Knoxx29
> 
> Bottom fans are pulling fresh air in, tops fans pulling air out, and side fans pushing out through rad.



My mistake, i wasn't wearing my glasses


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 13, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> My mistake, i wasn't wearing my glasses


lol


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Am i wrong or are the bottom and side fans exhaust?


Mine the bottom pulling air in, side also pulling air in because my rad at the top pulling air out.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 14, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> New build, fresh as of 3AM this morning.



You are killing that AIO man, killing it, I am tellin ya  Just ask Steeve from Gamer's Nexus  All the bubbles are right there on the top. My joking aside, awesome build. Congratz.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> All the bubbles are right there on the top.


Would the radiator on the top, and block below that work?


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 14, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Would the radiator on the top, and block below that work?



I am sorry, I am not sure I understand your question. You mean if the radiator is on Roof A+B positions? (for 240 rads)? I suppose it helps a bit, but the most optimal position (usually written in the manual) is the tubes down and configured as exhaust. But I don't think I have seen a case that allows to mount 240/360 rad vertically as an exhaust. Unexplored option may be? I don't know.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2020)

Quick snaps of weekend case move


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 14, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> Mine the bottom pulling air in, side also pulling air in because my rad at the top pulling air out.



Beautiful case huh? The entire time I was doing the build i kept thinking just how smart this case design is. Totally worth the money. Super sexy.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 14, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> You are killing that AIO man, killing it, I am tellin ya  Just ask Steeve from Gamer's Nexus  All the bubbles are right there on the top. My joking aside, awesome build. Congratz.


HI,
Yeah funny isn't it, warranty doesn't care how it's mounted


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 14, 2020)

@lZKoce & @ThrashZone

I thought Koce was kidding but if you guys know something I do not, please explain to me why I would be killing my AIO? I've had  rads mounted in all sorts of different parts of cases over the years, up top, bottom, rear, front, outside of case all together standing up in my DangerDen external rad housing (which could hold multiple RADS in the standing position), and I have never experienced any issues with any mounting orientation.

Temps with this new rad are fantastic too. so what gives?


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> @lZKoce & @ThrashZone
> 
> I thought Koce was kidding but if you guys know something I do not, please explain to me why I would be killing my AIO? I've had  rads mounted in all sorts of different parts of cases over the years, up top, bottom, rear, front, outside of case all together standing up in my DangerDen external rad housing (which could hold multiple RADS in the standing position), and I have never experienced any issues with any mounting orientation.
> 
> Temps with this new rad are fantastic too. so what gives?



You're not killing anything, all AIOs have an air bubble in them, that air bubble gets bigger over time as coolant evaporates and if the tubes are upright then it can get so large that the return hose is not returning water to pump fast enough then the pump burns out/starts making noise etc...

This takes a quite long time -- I would guess 2-3 years at the very least on a quality AIO, and by the time that happens it's likely that the coolant broke down as well and the block is gummed up also, so I wouldn't really worry about it.  If your tubes were down, and the block didn't gum up, then the air bubble could continue to grow without issues depending on how the radiator channels are laid out in that particular aio.  

It's more of a longevity thing if you're keeping the aio for long periods between builds.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh gotcha. My pump is in the rad. I'm sure that helps and will add life to the pump as well. I have three other AIO water systems in three other gaming rigs, all top mounted and all have been running for 4 years, 3 years and 6 years. No problems from any of them. The 6 year old rad is still working well but I will go home and check temps. Maybe temps have climbed without my knowing considering the age. 

I have three or 4 more brand new Corsair AIO systems on my PC parts shelf that I can pick from. Might just swap out that old one.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> Oh gotcha. My pump is in the rad. I'm sure that helps and will add life to the pump as well. I have three other AIO water systems in three other gaming rigs, all top mounted and all have been running for 4 years, 3 years and 6 years. No problems from any of them. The 6 year old rad is still working well but I will go home and check temps. Maybe temps have climbed without my knowing considering the age.
> 
> I have three or 4 more brand new Corsair AIO systems on my PC parts shelf that I can pick from. Might just swap out that old one.



Having your pump in the rad is actually a bit worse, since it's at the highest point of the AIO, so you may want to flip it to avoid air in the pump, and have the pump at the bottom and air bubbles at the top where they don't matter/affect anything.

Nothing is going to necessarily die but it is a better layout to have the pump at the lowest point in the loop vs the highest.


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 14, 2020)

again overall dont worry about it. its no real worry. 
seeing more  aio that are sold in the usa
over 50% is made by 1 manf. 

just fyi if the only source you can claim is 1... that poor research.


well seems the set i got of ram  1 stick dead. amazon does not have a replacment set in stock and opted a friendly 30 bucks for a partial return ......


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 14, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 179521View attachment 179522
> 
> View attachment 179524
> 
> Quick snaps of weekend case move


Which cases are these?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 14, 2020)

The pump is located exactly center of top fan. So not at the very top of the rad. I'm not sure if this is anything to worry about.


----------



## dogwitch (Dec 14, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> The pump is located exactly center of top fan. So not at the very top of the rad. I'm not sure if this is anything to worry about.
> 
> View attachment 179607


your fine


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 14, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Which cases are these?



The old case was a Jonsbo U4 and the new case is a Phanteks/Metallicgear Neo


----------



## Anth0789 (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes im using lego blocks to hold the card


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 15, 2020)

Anth0789 said:


> Yes im using lego blocks to hold the card


Kind of genius... might have to steal this idea.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 15, 2020)

Anth0789 said:


> Yes im using lego blocks to hold the card



Very clean build and that card looks insanely beefy. And that mini-display is icing on the cake. Here's my ride: nothing special, but things are what they are. Yes it's a Lamptron fan controller with no touch displays. You have to manually rotate the knobs


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 17, 2020)

My pc i just built.

Thermaltake core x71
Ryzen 9 5950x
32gb Patriot Viper rgb Ram 4133mhz
Asus crosshair Hero Viii x570 board
420mm Alphacool water cooling system
Sebrant 2tb m.2

I've stuck a msi Aero 1070 graphics card in there for now. Im in the process of saving for a Nvidia 3090. Then this card is going in my daughters pc.

Forgot to add the psu is a corsair 850 gold


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 18, 2020)

Recent additions> GPU+Bracket, +5900x


----------



## funkflix (Dec 19, 2020)

Just finished my daily, after some upgrades, today.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 19, 2020)

Finally ,it is alive 

God damn you nvidia You made me go back to windows

after two days of trying to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu got pissed and shake the hand of the devill.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi,
Device manager sux 
Problem is on linux you're not on old hardware it will take a while for newer drivers
I had to post on mint forum to add newer intel ethernet driver on 20 version no internet on startup but I guess they finally did it's started working after some updates.

Last time I used mint was 5 years ago not many improvements either since then.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2020)

Had a hard time getting a decent picture of the new GPU in the main rig.  I think the strolling LED's really mess with the pictures.  Sorry for the haziness in the first one.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 23, 2020)

Bought a new case for my daughter and swapped in some hardware I had laying around. She really wanted a pink case. I put it all together over the last weekend, but added the decal and figure last night. This is part of her Christmas gifts.




I thought I was buying a statue type figure, had no idea it was a snap-together model. lol



I bought 4 RGB fans to add to it. Using a controller box to adjust colors. The window is tinted so it keeps the lights nice and dim.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2020)

That's pretty sweet man, my step daughter would love that I'm going to show her this


----------



## FireFox (Dec 23, 2020)

freeagent said:


> That's pretty sweet man, my step daughter would love that I'm going to show her this


And then she will ask you to build her one like that


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 23, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> Bought a new case for my daughter...



OK, I found the case. My search string was: pink vertical GPU case and boom images. So, this is a darkFlash V22. Never heard of these guys. I kind of dig it. The black version is about 60 bucks. But availability not sure where they sell. On a side note: nice build!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes that's it. I never heard of them either but my kid wanted a pink case pretty bad. Finding one that didn't cost a ton of money was challenging. This one had zero reviews (I bought mine on Newegg)  so I wasn't sure about the quality but for the price its actually pretty nice. Here are a few pictures of the case during the build. The case has filters on the top, bottom and front which can easily be taken off and cleaned. That was a nice touch. It is rather roomier for a mid tower. Plenty of room for a longer video card for sure. Now it does ship with no case fans at all. So I bought 2x 140mm front intake fans and 2 120mm fans for the rad at the rear.


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 25, 2020)

Earlier in this thread I posted my daily driver in a bit of a pickle due to my foolishly trying to blow the dust off the fans while running.. broke several vanes off each fan and wound up limping by with a couple case fans rigged to the heatsink of the lower GPU. Well shes all better now so here's pics of what she looks like today. I decided to keep the large fan over the GPUs but ditched the Epoxy for dual-lock. Workes like a champ. Temps never lower, and runs like a dream. I also set up the 2 Kingston SSDs in Raid0 foir a decent gaming storage area with a little balls to help load times.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2020)

lazord00d said:


> Earlier in this thread I posted my daily driver in a bit of a pickle due to my foolishly trying to blow the dust off the fans while running.. broke several vanes off each fan and wound up limping by with a couple case fans rigged to the heatsink of the lower GPU. Well shes all better now so here's pics of what she looks like today. I decided to keep the large fan over the GPUs but ditched the Epoxy for dual-lock. Workes like a champ. Temps never lower, and runs like a dream. I also set up the 2 Kingston SSDs in Raid0 foir a decent gaming storage area with a little balls to help load times.  View attachment 181081View attachment 181082View attachment 181083


nice, but it's the lesson, better for safety i always use paint brush to clean the fans


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 26, 2020)

Or at least turn it off first lol.. but brain farts happen, even to the best of us. What happened was a cataclysmic chain reaction.. the plastic tube from the canned air struck a blade and kicked it loose with such force that it traveled to the next fan and knocked 2 off that one. Oh well, ya live ya learn and the fans I got from amazon have more blades, are faster, much quieter and overall an order of magnitude better than the crap that was there from OEM.. I replaced all 4 on both cards. 1: I have OCD and 2: These are much better.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 26, 2020)

My kid's gaming rigs ATM. That's my boy playing Gary's Mod. He's 6.


----------



## lazord00d (Dec 26, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> My kid's gaming rigs ATM. That's my boy playing Gary's Mod. He's 6.
> 
> View attachment 181087View attachment 181088


Thumbs up on Garry's Mod.. Long live HL :-D


----------



## freeagent (Dec 29, 2020)

The mount for my cooler finally came, only about 2 weeks late, but it came so I'm happy.


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 1, 2021)

This is my 1st attempt at water cooling and these are the 1st tubes I bent.
All that is left is to put the coolant in and cross fingers.  

(I'm practicing on my old ASUS board because the MX1 Plus water block I'm using fits plenty of sizes, from this old AMD3+. to my new LG1200 socket).


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2021)

That's an awesome job @Secret Rival    

I'd probably make a mess if I tried that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That's an awesome job @Secret Rival
> 
> I'd probably make a mess if I tried that.


Yeah I’m still old school soft tubing. I’ll post mine up next week after I install my 5600X(if it comes next week). I don’t think I’d have the patience to work out hard tubing...


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I’m still old school soft tubing.



Yeah, and I'm lucky if I don't make a mess with that.


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 1, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That's an awesome job @Secret Rival
> 
> I'd probably make a mess if I tried that.


Thank you stinger608!!    I was nervous about this step!  This is still my 1st build and so far everything has gone smoothly. I must be picking the right you tube videos!
I bet if you get a nice tube bending kit you would have no problem with this.
Happy new year!!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, and I'm lucky if I don't make a mess with that.


Right? I still worry about just getting  straight cuts on the ends....


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Right? I still worry about just getting  straight cuts on the ends....


Right!!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> My kid's gaming rigs ATM. That's my boy playing Gary's Mod. He's 6.
> 
> View attachment 181087View attachment 181088


when i was 6 all i played just hotwheels


----------



## Jetster (Jan 1, 2021)

p1ngwe1​WhiteNoise​
Both of those builds make me want to throw my case in the trash. Good job


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 1, 2021)

@Jetster lol thanks.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 1, 2021)

Since my main PC seems to have died, I have to use my spare PC to hold me over until I can fix it.









Behold, the $100-ish USD beast! I threw my $72 RX 460 into an HP Pavilion 500 I found at a yard sale for $10. It's been my secondary PC for a while now, but given the current circumstances, it's temporarily become my main PC.






It originally had a mere 6GB of memory, I upgraded it to 8GB shortly after I got it, and since it's my main system, for the time being, I've upgraded it to 16GB.

I put a 128GB PNY CS900 in it as the boot drive, and I'm using the 1TB WD Blue it came with as a data drive. This is the least powerful system I have that is capable of playing Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 1, 2021)

Pictures of both of my z820 rigs. I have one in Schenectady with two screens and the other in upstate ny (adirondacks)

56K = death











































































motherboard:




Still fascinated with the CPU cooler. This thing is amazing, it's really a shame you cant overclock these chips, because it would perform like a champ.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 1, 2021)

My ATM PC




j/k


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> My ATM PC
> View attachment 181858
> 
> j/k


if it works why you need to upgrade them
don't fix something that not broken


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 1, 2021)

Well OK. 
My Pc's at the moment don't mind the mess and or wires.. i don't   

Main rig specs..
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @ 3842.41 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)

The other 2 are core 2 duo's something(no idea tbh) one has a GTX1060 3gb the other a r7 260x.


----------



## lazord00d (Jan 1, 2021)

Jetster said:


> p1ngwe1​WhiteNoise​
> Both of those builds make me want to throw my case in the trash. Good job


Agreed :-/ Mine, she aint the purdiest but she gets the mining done in time to cook dinner... and she ain't real dirty after a hard days work choppin for coin. Gotta give her credit where due


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Okay nothing will change except what’s going under the block soon so might as well post my lost battle with RGB


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone!  Got a free INWIN case, so I figured I throw something together in it.  Maestro's Mod PC.  Used for editing.
Intel 9400f
ASRock b365m Phantom Gaming
24GB of GSkill 2666mhz
Sapphire RX580 Pulse
Seasonic 750w Gold+ Mod. PSU
Corsair SP120s x5
Corsair AF140
WD Black NVME (OS, apps)
Samsung 960 NVME (page file, scratch)
Team Group SSD x2 (both media scratch)
Crucial SSD (bulk storage)
Its time to upgrade the cpu... very soon.  And the gpu from my gaming rig (RTX2060) to replace RX580


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 1, 2021)

My system in it's terribly janky case. At least my trusty PSU fits the style of case


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 1, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> My system in it's terribly janky case. At least my trusty PSU fits the style of case


Specs???


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> My system in it's terribly janky case. At least my trusty PSU fits the style of case
> 
> View attachment 181918


Feel a little better seeing another “classic“ case makes my antique not feel so lonely


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 1, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Specs???


Oh, forgot to add them to the post


----------



## r9 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Feel a little better seeing another “classic“ case makes my antique not feel so lonely


My plan is to build sleeper out of it, make some sort of cable hiding panels (3D print or just bend aluminum)


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Feel a little better seeing another “classic“ case makes my antique not feel so lonely


I wouldn’t refer to it as an antique. Vintage?


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 1, 2021)

@r9 What's with the TP??


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> I wouldn’t refer to it as an antique. Vintage?


Yeah I suppose that’s more appropriate. 2007 model with a modern AMD system could also possibly call it a resto mod?



StaticVapour said:


> My plan is to build sleeper out of it, make some sort of cable hiding panels (3D print or just bend aluminum)


Well my old girl ain‘t no slouch behind the panel so I totally support your plans


----------



## StaticVapour (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I suppose that’s more appropriate. 2007 model with a modern AMD system could also possibly call it a resto mod?
> 
> 
> Well my old girl ain‘t no slouch behind the panel so I totally support your plans


I see, cool case you got there


----------



## lazord00d (Jan 1, 2021)

r9 said:


> View attachment 181926



Another miner I see.. props!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

StaticVapour said:


> I see, cool case you got there


Just can’t part with it because it’s still got a very capable WC system Ive just updated the CPU block to keep up with the times.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> @r9 What's with the TP??


Runny nose?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 1, 2021)

My secondary gaming/work rig, now with the Asus ROG Strix RX580.
H100i AIO, FX8350, 16GB RAM and a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 1, 2021)

Haven't posted in a while I think the only new stuff is the Monitor LG 27GN850-B and the Ram although I've posted that separately
Just waiting for a 5950X and a 3080ti/3090 to pop up.

Trying to figure out where I can add more RGB....


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Haven't posted in a while I think the only new stuff is the Monitor LG 27GN850-B and the Ram although I've posted that separately
> Just waiting for a 5950X and a 3080ti/3090 to pop up.
> 
> Trying to figure out where I can add more RGB....
> ...


The glass table top would be a candidate for some RGB strips underneath.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 1, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> The glass table top would be a candidate for some RGB strips underneath.


Hi,
RGB slippers


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2021)

This is what I had in mine @oxrufiioxo .






ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> RGB slippers


There’s RGB high tops/sneakers.








						FireBlinks Programmable RGB LED Shoes
					

FireBlinks Programmable RGB LED Shoes : • The DIY Light-Up fire blinks kicks are high top sneakers embedded with WS2812 Addressable LED with attiny85 Microcontroller. • The LEDs are easily programmable and re-programmable for countless customizations of color can produce upto 16 million c…




					www.instructables.com
				




China Light Up RGB shoes.








						China Light Up RGB LED Fiber Shoes Manufacturers and Suppliers - Wholesale Custom Products - Bruce Custom
					

Bruce Promos offers fanny, high quality, and multiple categories light up rgb led fiber shoes, our company is a successful manufacturer and supplier, we have devoted ourselves to lighting and promotional industry for many years. We will provide excellent service and competitive price for you...




					m.brucepromos.com


----------



## r9 (Jan 1, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> @r9 What's with the TP??


Running so many cards you bound to shit yourself. lol



r9 said:


> Running so many cards you bound to shit yourself. lol


Plus TP is a rare commodity so I was just showing off. lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 2, 2021)

Got the new mobo installed in my main system. Also just finished putting my Cryorig R1 back on it.






Also tried to clean up the cable management.






Yes, the right 2.5" bracket is one I printed.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 2, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Got the new mobo installed in my main system. Also just finished putting my Cryorig R1 back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got yourself back uo and running in record time!


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 2, 2021)

My old PC from 2008.

This is the Acer Aspire series, originally meant to be a business desktop (a moment of silence goes out to all those gamers who get tricked into buying business desktops because they can't spend much/don't know any better).

Originally had Windows XP on it(really nice OS), now running Ubuntu 18.04.

Original specs:
Core 2 Duo E4600 dual core CPU - couldn't upgrade this because the motherboard didn't support <65nm C2Ds
Intel 945GCZ chipset motherboard (from ECS I think)
CPU cooler from Thermalfly (it came with a backplate, but it also went upto 3600 RPM when on full load, making the whole chassis hum)
1x1GB DDR2-667 RAM - now upgraded to 2x1GB(only 2 slots RAM! )
Integrated graphics - upgraded to Asus EN210 Silent and then to a GTX 650 - really powerful card for this setup and a 1080p monitor
A 250W PSU from Delta - surprisingly good if underpowered PSU - now upgraded to a Corsair CX430 v2
OEM DVD writer - now an LG one
Hitachi Deskstar 160GB HDD - still in there plus a 60GB Kingston SSD that I bought later

Case only supports MicroATX motherboards. Was originally going to sell this thing but now that I see how bulky large ATX towers can be, I'm starting to appreciate it. Plus, they weren't screwing around with that front panel. Plan to desolder two of those 2.0 USB ports and replace them with 3.0s and get new internals when I come around to building a new MicroATX build.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 2, 2021)

r9 said:


> View attachment 181926


That's precisely the kind of setup where there's no way we let our cat, Binx in! He probably would wreck it! 
That's our new kitten, who looks like an adult cat, size-wise! Born in March, 2020!


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 2, 2021)

this is W.I.P build
testing gpus atm.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 3, 2021)

Do you need a 1200W PSU for two 2080s? Or is there something else in your rig requiring that much power?
If not then I think even a 750W PSU should have sufficed, with PSU efficiencies being high.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 3, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do you need a 1200W PSU for two 2080s? Or is there something else in your rig requiring that much power?
> If not then I think even a 750W PSU should have sufficed, with PSU efficiencies being high.


Start overclocking and it's more of peace of mind and safety.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 3, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do you need a 1200W PSU for two 2080s?


I have a 1250W just for one 3080  



dogwitch said:


> this is W.I.P build
> testing gpus atm.


What's the second GPU for?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

My pc atm


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 3, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do you need a 1200W PSU for two 2080s? Or is there something else in your rig requiring that much power?
> If not then I think even a 750W PSU should have sufficed, with PSU efficiencies being high.


cpu pulls 250 watts. with it being under clock

ZT-T20800G-10P
EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra​pc also has 4 hdd . but you only see 2

so atm its pulling nearly 800 watts.
nothing is oc


i am prime calculation with pc


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jan 4, 2021)

Bought new monitor. Cheapest 165Hz 27 inch monitor VA panel, ACER AOpen 27HC5RP. Wasn't as bad as I though, there is some ghosting but it didn't bother me much as long as I boost the brightness when gaming and enable GSync. 1080p 27 inch wasn't so bad either, maybe because I never seen 1440p or 2160p but that's a huge plus so I don't need to upgrade new GPU  The curved makes watching movie more immersive


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 4, 2021)

Apocalypsee said:


> Bought new monitor. Cheapest 165Hz 27 inch monitor VA panel, ACER AOpen 27HC5RP. Wasn't as bad as I though, there is some ghosting but it didn't bother me much as long as I boost the brightness when gaming and enable GSync. 1080p 27 inch wasn't so bad either, maybe because I never seen 1440p or 2160p but that's a huge plus so I don't need to upgrade new GPU  The curved makes watching movie more immersive


Wow, thats a lotta Chrome tabs you got open.  Just curious how much memory that takes up?


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jan 4, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Wow, thats a lotta Chrome tabs you got open.  Just curious how much memory that takes up?


I'm using Firefox. Most of them are not active, just from previous session. Doesn't eat more than 4GB of RAM


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

I posted my old 2008 PC; it's only fair that I also post my PC ATM:
(I swear, I have cleaned this before )



This is how it looks from outside(That side fan is 200mm - it's a BIG fan):





In action(man, I love the combination of the case color and fan color!):



These are the three cards currently in it. From the left: An RTX 3060 Ti, Asus Strix GTX 970 and my old Gainward GTX 650:


I installed the 3060Ti just this evening. Here's a shot with it newly installed. Obviously, the 650 is no longer in there either:



Visit this PCPartPicker page for more build photos! https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hZDxFT


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I posted my old 2008 PC; it's only fair that I also post my PC ATM:
> (I swear, I have cleaned this before )
> 
> This is how it looks from outside(That side fan is 200mm - it's a BIG fan):
> ...


I really like this case. If I see it second hand, I'd grab one. Ticks all my boxes: has 5,25" bays, huge side fan, small compartment on the top. You should be enjoying it, it's worth it IMO.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Definitely enjoying it. Though be warned: it's a big case, and it's heavy due to its aluminium body.
I really don't get why it's labeled Mid Tower - it should be a full tower case IMO(then frankly, I don't really know what size full tower cases are, so...)

Some things I like about this case:
- the color contrast(I wouldn't have liked the all-black case that much)
- tool-less drive bays and front-panel mounts
- radiator mount on the top of the case, and watercooling holes on the back
- large side fan to keep the graphics card cool
- white fan lighting
- side height - it can accomodate most tower coolers
- 4 included fans incl. side fan; plus space for 3 more(1 bottom, two top).
- top compartment to keep small things - though it's smaller than I'd like; it barely accommodates one external HDD
- fan controller to adjust speed of fans
- padded wire grommets for cable routing
- motherboard cutout for installation of a backplate


----------



## R00kie (Jan 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> @r9 What's with the TP??


Thats for the times when he hits a jackpot on those cards, and he has to relieve himself


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 4, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Thats for the times when he hits a jackpot on those cards, and he has to relieve himself


wait till he does... small window to steal the card.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

Update: I've added more photos and a PCPartPicker page for my current build. Those interested should definitely check it out - I've added original build-time photos!


cst1992 said:


> Visit this PCPartPicker page for more build photos! https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hZDxFT


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Update: I've added more photos and a PCPartPicker page for my current build. Those interested should definitely check it out - I've added original build-time photos!


Hi,
You calling your previous post a pcpartpicker page ?








						Your PC ATM
					

That's precisely the kind of setup where there's no way we let our cat, Binx in! He probably would wreck it! :( That's our new kitten, who looks like an adult cat, size-wise! Born in March, 2020!




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You calling your previous post a pcpartpicker page ?


No man, I'm not that dumb.
I'm referring to this link that I've added: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hZDxFT


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> No man, I'm not that dumb.
> I'm referring to this link that I've added: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hZDxFT


Hi,
I didn't notice the "this" in your other post as a link my bad


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I didn't notice the "this" in your other post as a link my bad


You do have a point; I should have posted the link separately. I'll update it.
EDIT: Aah, it seems I can't update; Edit link is gone


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm still waiting for a couple more Lian Li fans for the upper radiator.










The water noise is from my fish tank, not the computer lol.


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

oc 8700k @5.1Ghz on 1.365v. oc ftw3 1080ti hybrid. too much rgb to list lol



erocker said:


> I'm still waiting for a couple more Lian Li fans for the upper radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was looking at a similar lian li case the other day. how easy is it to work in the one you have? are the edges like razors like some ive seen?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> My pc atm
> 
> View attachment 182210


Aww, man makes me sad...


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, man makes me sad...


at least youve got good airflow


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> This is how it looks from outside(That side fan is 200mm - it's a BIG fan):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful case! The white led fans set it off well!


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I posted my old 2008 PC; it's only fair that I also post my PC ATM:
> (I swear, I have cleaned this before )
> View attachment 182407
> This is how it looks from outside(That side fan is 200mm - it's a BIG fan):
> ...


what model corsair case is that. I love that its that in between stage case. Not too old to look like a dell but not the newest high tech looking case either. My dremel is calling out for that case lmmfao.

This is what mine started like. I made it so i can have a 240mm push pull on top and 360mm push pull in front for when i do my upgraded cooling system. itll look a lot better when i finish the paint job on it.


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2021)

nuggdoctor said:


> oc 8700k @5.1Ghz on 1.365v. oc ftw3 1080ti hybrid. too much rgb to list lol
> 
> 
> i was looking at a similar lian li case the other day. how easy is it to work in the one you have? are the edges like razors like some ive seen?


Edges are good on this one compared to previous Lian Li cases I've used. The mobo is raised quite a bit from where the fans next to the mobo sits, so it leaves a lot of room around the motherboard  to route stuff, and leaves a bunch of room behind the mobo area for cables and stuff. 

I just wished it had mounting for a 120mm fan in the back. I have a 92mm Noctua back there now, though it really wasn't designed for it.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

nuggdoctor said:


> what model corsair case is that


Corsair Carbide 500R - white


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Corsair Carbide 500R - white




that's a nice case. i had that one in black for many years. but i dropped out in garage by accident a couple summers ago, dented it all to hell... so decided to move on lol


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 6, 2021)

erocker said:


> Edges are good on this one compared to previous Lian Li cases I've used. The mobo is raised quite a bit from where the fans next to the mobo sits, so it leaves a lot of room around the motherboard  to route stuff, and leaves a bunch of room behind the mobo area for cables and stuff.
> 
> I just wished it had mounting for a 120mm fan in the back. I have a 92mm Noctua back there now, though it really wasn't designed for it.



That's what the XL variant is for


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that's a nice case. i had that one in black for many years. but i dropped out in garage by accident a couple summers ago, dented it all to hell... so decided to move on lol


I'll admit now I've got a few dents and scratches of my own


----------



## Night (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Corsair Carbide 500R - white



I wanted to get that case when I was making my build, but I gave up for some reason, I can't remember. Love the looks though.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That's precisely the kind of setup where there's no way we let our cat, Binx in! He probably would wreck it!


Cats have been known to do much worse things to computers, unfortunately. They especially like the heat exhausts of laptops that look like grilles.


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That's what the XL variant is for


Yeah I know. Won't take much to fit a 120 in the back anyways.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Apocalypsee said:


> Bought new monitor. Cheapest 165Hz 27 inch monitor VA panel, ACER AOpen 27HC5RP. Wasn't as bad as I though, there is some ghosting but it didn't bother me much as long as I boost the brightness when gaming and enable GSync. 1080p 27 inch wasn't so bad either, maybe because I never seen 1440p or 2160p but that's a huge plus so I don't need to upgrade new GPU  The curved makes watching movie more immersive
> 
> View attachment 182380


oh i feel like you use fish eye lens



cst1992 said:


> I posted my old 2008 PC; it's only fair that I also post my PC ATM:
> (I swear, I have cleaned this before )
> View attachment 182407
> This is how it looks from outside(That side fan is 200mm - it's a BIG fan):
> ...


when your case is bigger than your table, and it's annoying feeling when you place your case like that, you can miss something and it would fall and break


----------



## nuggdoctor (Jan 6, 2021)

erocker said:


> Edges are good on this one compared to previous Lian Li cases I've used. The mobo is raised quite a bit from where the fans next to the mobo sits, so it leaves a lot of room around the motherboard  to route stuff, and leaves a bunch of room behind the mobo area for cables and stuff.
> 
> I just wished it had mounting for a 120mm fan in the back. I have a 92mm Noctua back there now, though it really wasn't designed for it.


Why wouldnt they make a 120mm on the back? only thing i can think of is they designed it for people with full custom loops. I wouldnt like not having a 120 on the back since thats where i put the 120mm res for my hybrid gpu. the fan cable on it isnt long enough to run it anywhere else in my case.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, man makes me sad...


It will be complete in due time


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> when your case is bigger than your table, and it's annoying feeling when you place your case like that, you can miss something and it would fall and break


You're right, but that's a 5 year old photo.
The case is simply too heavy to lift up and put like that repeatedly, so now it's under the table.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> You're right, but that's a 5 year old photo.
> The case is simply too heavy to lift up and put like that repeatedly, so now it's under the table.


lol i  had a thermal take armor case..... that thing full.... sweet god.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 6, 2021)

My Stacker STC-01 was a pig too. When it was loaded it felt like it weight as much as a child, or about 70lbs lol.


----------



## purecain (Jan 7, 2021)

My pads in a mess atm but you get idea.... My 3090 will be in this picture by 12pm tommorow.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 7, 2021)

35.7 lbs. was the first model empty.
i stuff 8 hdd into that thing.....


----------



## xpg9 (Jan 7, 2021)

Mine looks good on the inside but its a cheap case no pretty rainbow unicorn vomit lights no window on the side. In fact I never have put side cover on. An 80 dollar B450 with an over priced video card but its good where it needs to be


----------



## darrenj (Jan 8, 2021)

http://imgur.com/3OQN4dn

Hello fellow Techpoweruppers. It's been a while like a VERY long while. I did not know I had an account until I was told that my email address is already connected to an account here! I looked at my hardware profile. I could not recognise the parts. Maybe a 9800XT graphic card?
I kind of migrated from another tech forum that I have been active on for as long as I've been a member here, I guess

Anywho this is my latest build
Case- Ghost Louqe S1 MKIII
Motherboard - Gigabyte Auros X570i Pro Wifi
CPU- Ryzen 7 5800x



http://imgur.com/3OQN4dn

GPU- EVGA 3080 XC3
Mems- G-Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 32gigs

Fully water-cooled double 240 radiator build
Apogee Swiftech Drive 2 CPUblock/pump combo
4 Lian Li Uni fans

Edit- finally got the pictures correct


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 8, 2021)

purecain said:


> My pads in a mess atm but you get idea.... My 3090 will be in this picture by 12pm tommorow.
> View attachment 182749View attachment 182750




you need to go to IKEA and buy a bigger desk dude.  mine cost $55 and its like twice your size and works great.


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 8, 2021)

am here for a fellow mando fan


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 8, 2021)

darrenj said:


> http://imgur.com/3OQN4dn
> 
> Hello fellow Techpoweruppers. It's been a while like a VERY long while. I did not know I had an account until I was told that my email address is already connected to an account here! I looked at my hardware profile. I could not recognise the parts. Maybe a 9800XT graphic card?
> I kind of migrated from another tech forum that I have been active on for as long as I've been a member here, I guess
> ...


That case is tiny for such a powerful build. I think watercooling it was the right solution.
What about airflow? Do you get enough airflow in that?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 9, 2021)

darrenj said:


> http://imgur.com/3OQN4dn
> 
> Hello fellow Techpoweruppers. It's been a while like a VERY long while. I did not know I had an account until I was told that my email address is already connected to an account here! I looked at my hardware profile. I could not recognise the parts. Maybe a 9800XT graphic card?
> I kind of migrated from another tech forum that I have been active on for as long as I've been a member here, I guess
> ...


Optumtech... is that you? 

Great build man.

edit: nvm swiftech apogee...


----------



## darrenj (Jan 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That case is tiny for such a powerful build. I think watercooling it was the right solution.
> What about airflow? Do you get enough airflow in that?


Well I never have the side panels on, put it like that. I just put them on for show. The Ryzen 7 5800x is warm! Even with a double rad build. My previous i5 10600k in this water-cooled configuration in this case never got this warm.
I don't think I will be holding on to this build. Its too compact för the new Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jan 9, 2021)

I upgrade my A10-9600P powered HP laptop with 2x4GB DDR4-1866 CL14 and 120GB SSD. I just wanted to run light game like *Story of Seasons: Friends of Mineral Town*. Because this game requires Windows 8 and above I'll install Windows 10 as it was originally comes with it.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 10, 2021)

New top for my heatkiller block


----------



## darrenj (Jan 10, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> View attachment 183343
> New top for my heatkiller block


Nice fittings! What CPU block is that? Looking for something new for my Ryzen 7 5800x



darrenj said:


> Nice fittings! What CPU block is that? Looking for something new for my Ryzen 7 5800x


Edit ..... heatkiller block (me stupid)


----------



## funkflix (Jan 16, 2021)

My Benchtable as it looks at the moment.

B550 Unify-X
5900X
2x16GB 8Pack PC3200 14-14-14-31
RTX 3090 Aorus Xtreme
Corsair RM1000i
Deepcool Assassin III


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't recall posting my setup after my recent GPU upgrade.....built my rig last year, added an LG SL8YG soundbar and new GPU, updated specs (hadn't gone custom WC because I lack the confidence):
Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.45GHz + Tt Water 3.0 ARGB 360mm AIO
GB X570 Aorus Xtreme
2x 8GB Patriot ViperRGB 3600CL17
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT
Corsair HX1000 Platinum
Samsung LC49HGDMEXX 32:9 3840x1080 144Hz Freesync 2


----------



## F-Zero (Jan 17, 2021)

So this is him right now


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 17, 2021)

finally managed to get my memory tuned right and posted a decent score in FS extreme. still trying to get a stable 5ghz on the cpu, just need to fine tune the voltages and figure out which core is holding me back. I guess I'm a competitive over clocker now? The bug has bitten


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 17, 2021)

funkflix said:


> My Benchtable as it looks at the moment.
> 
> B550 Unify-X
> 5900X
> ...


Hi,
Nice I got the hwbot China clone test bench instead a lot cheaper.


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/mc-2-water-cooled-q9550-03-jpg.184457/


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice I got the hwbot China clone test bench instead a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/mc-2-water-cooled-q9550-03-jpg.184457/



are you the same thrash over at OCN? i've seen you around some of those x299 threads


----------



## dogwitch (Jan 19, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> are you the same thrash over at OCN? i've seen you around some of those x299 threads


ah nuts... i thought you said x399


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> are you the same thrash over at OCN?


Yes he is, you notice it because his posts always starts with *(Hi)*


----------



## funkflix (Jan 21, 2021)

Already changed the coolingelemental..


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Is that CPU block on upside down?
I always see inlet in the middle and outlet at the lower edge, not the top.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Is that CPU block on upside down?
> I always see inlet in the middle and outlet at the lower edge, not the top.



The outlet is on the top? The last picture is taken upside down


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah inlet is in the middle outlet is just which ever pipes easiest.
Name is sideways either mount in a normal case


----------



## freeagent (Jan 23, 2021)

I figured I would try this thing with all of my good fans.. except the one over the cooler.. 8 pin power in the way so I stuck  TY147 there instead.

It works pretty good, gotta find my LNA adapter for the little guy.. its a 4K ripper.. so its a little high on the Db side..


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 23, 2021)

I got my water loop up!  never did hard tube, or for that matter_ any_ tube work before, this, being my 1st computer build, is also my 1st water cooling adventure.
I have a 24 degree Celsius temp, no leaks and the thing is so quiet, I was wondering if it is even working! Today I am going to put a water flow indicator and a proper drain
plug on the bottom of the radiator (If Thermaltake didn't stop selling the Core P7, I'd need 2 more radiator, 2 pumps and 8 more fans, hope someone there see this!).

When I first watered up the unit (made sure pump never rand dry, really cool on/off jumper button for PSU, _that_ is a cool tool!) - when I 1st started filling, the pump was real loud,
I guess it is normal for it to quiet down once filled (left the 1 capped hole open and all air is out of system) - maybe that is why it is so quiet? I basically did this build by help form
generous people here and youtube videos. Now I just have to learn a bit about how computers work - the real hard, technical stuff!

I will do better wiring, the bars are just there for the pic, but will be moved or gone, just thought some G Skill Royal Z users might want to see then, since they are just a bigger version of the RAM lighting. So proper draining fittings, flow indicator an the Thermaltake RGB fittings (!) going on today, the wiring for them gonna be a bitch!




I know this may look a bit silly to some, but I like the artistic aspect of the open frame cases/RGB. I'm just starting, so I know I'll get better, because it is really fun to do
and I think I can be good with practice. Be well and safe wherever you are!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 23, 2021)

My PC at the moment


----------



## FireFox (Jan 23, 2021)

I envy those that can fit their Cases in any corner or small space


----------



## freeagent (Jan 23, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I envy those that can fit their Cases in any corner or small space


It is nice!

I still have my old Stacker STC-01 on wheels to remind me of what it used to be like.. gonna have to restore it one of these days.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I envy those that can fit their Cases in any corner or small space


I understand your pain...  I'm just running out of room with PC's in 'cases' ......   Beasts are not meant to be caged!!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I envy those that can fit their Cases in any corner or small space


Micro-ATX helps in that.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Micro-ATX helps in that.



can i know what kind of tubes you are using?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> can i know what kind of tubes you are using?


13/10 Alphacool and Masterkleer PVC


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> 13/10 Alphacool and Masterkleer PVC


link please


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> link please


Sorry that they're in Finnish. 



			https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/64265/letku-106/masterkleer-13-10mm-pvc-letku-kirkas
		









						Alphacool tubing AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Ultra Clear 3m (9,8ft) Retailbox
					

A water cooling system consists of many different elements. Pumps, radiators, cooling blocks, reservoirs and often other com-ponents. In order to build up a functional water cooling system, these components must of course be connected to...




					www.aquatuning.fi


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Sorry that they're in Finnish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google translate is my best friend 

I need to compare the ID of my old tubes with that one, i used to buy this: https://www.primochill.com/collecti...-od-retail-bundle-10ft-pack-brilliant-uv-blue

Unfortunately EKWB aren't selling it anymore


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Google translate is my best friend
> 
> I need to compare the ID of my old tubes with that one, i used to buy this: https://www.primochill.com/collecti...-od-retail-bundle-10ft-pack-brilliant-uv-blue
> 
> Unfortunately EKWB aren't selling it anymore


Colored tubes could be my next thing as dyed coolants are kinda meh. :/


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Colored tubes could be my next thing as dyed coolants are kinda meh. :/



I have yet to have a dyed coolant that didn't become unstable after 18 months.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2021)

I've never considered a full on loop before until today.

I want one 

I will be sure to annoy many with questions, after I do some reading of course, to keep the annoying part to a minimum. 

There was a few forum posts, and some pictures.. and my imagination started to kick in. I think I've done what I can with air..


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I have yet to have a dyed coolant that didn't become unstable after 18 months.


I've had Nanoxia blood red coolant which just messed up everything, I mean, if that shit got to my hands, even washing didn't help  Then I had Coollaboratory green coolant which was okay, but I still prefer just distilled water..



freeagent said:


> I've never considered a full on loop before until today.
> 
> I want one
> 
> ...


I'd have my full custom loop but the pump-res is too big for this case. I've been thinking of getting a cover for the pump and a discrete reservoir.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 25, 2021)

I will see if i can find somewhere in Europe those PrimoFlex Tubing because ordering it from USA will be too expensive.

They look fantastic #12                   

The tubes you see in the picture just those that goes from the waterchiller to the PC were new the rest were reused from another PC and even after 2 years you couldn't see the difference between the new and the old one.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a glow in the dark fixation.....someone wake me up when they get that working


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

Shall we have just one last look on my old trusty work horse, before i move on to my new project later this year. I hope by april CPU and GPU stock and prices are better than they now.
I have since late november getting parts home for my new build. But in these Coronatimes it takes longer to get parts home and some are litterly sold out all the time.

I have this home for my new project so far. For those interested or may not have seen it yet.








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:  Nice one! Checking out your bench results in the Zen thread now.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving :roll:    Where is the seat belt, you should put it on for safety reason




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

That's not it, it just doesn't come across very well in text. It also depends on mood. I'm not in a great one today..  I hope your day goes better for you.  For me, it is my Christmas so I am enjoying best as I can.  Edit: to those getting the Ryzen 5000 series CPU's, are you guys paying...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Now to my current and soon retired build. It will however live on as my new retro gamer. Yeah i planning to make a dual boot of windows XP and Windows 7 unplugded from internet off cause, to play older games that dosent work on windows 10. For that, this old system have plenty of power for that. I have no plans on selling it. I have way to many fond memory´s with X58 to ever do that. For those wondering about zipties on cpu cooler. They are there to lift cpu cooler a bit to prevent it from touching the black fans on chipset heatsink.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Shall we have just one last look on my old trusty work horse, before i move on to my new project later this year. I hope by april CPU and GPU stock and prices are better than they now.
> I have since late november getting parts home for my new build. But in these Coronatimes it takes longer to get parts home and some are litterly sold out all the time.
> 
> I have this home for my new project so far. For those interested or may not have seen it yet.
> ...



That PSU is sucking in warm air from within the case, Flip it!
Or is there no ventilation opening at the bottom of that case?


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That PSU is sucking in warm air from within the case, Flip it!
> Or is there no ventilation opening at the bottom of that case?


There is no ventilation holes in the bottom of this case and it has been like this for almost twelve years now. If there had been any issue with it, that shut had been happen a long time a go and this case is pretty good ventilated. Heat is not a problem. Remember this case is from over a decade a go and such things was not the standart back then.

In short, i am not worried about PSU sucking in heat and also this PSU is so overkill for this system now, so a little heat is not a problem. It´s a 1500 watt PSU.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 25, 2021)

What a beautiful disaster


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2021)

dj-electric said:


> What a beautiful disaster


X58 man, you need those fans! 

Tom, when you finally do upgrade, it doesn't matter who you go with, be it Intel or AMD, it will be a mind blowing upgrade!

Especially on the storage side of things.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> X58 man, you need those fans!


I went without any extra cooling when I had an i7-920 @ 4.2GHz & Corsair H100i.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> X58 man, you need those fans!
> 
> Tom, when you finally do upgrade, it doesn't matter who you go with, be it Intel or AMD, it will be a mind blowing upgrade!
> 
> Especially on the storage side of things.


The chipset fans, whas something i made in 2018. We had a seriously hot summer in 2018 with several days in the 30-35 degress celsious area (normal we are around the 20-25 degress) and that made my pc suffer in the heat. So to help it, i made some upgrades to the cooling. I just havent brother to take it of again.

For upgrade, if you have seen the links above. The B550 mini-ITX board shut tell what i am after. AMD Zen 3 (5600X and 5950X).

Its funny you mentien storage. Well in capacity that will be a huge upgrade for sure. But for my boot drive. I have had a good help from an older M.2 NVMe SSD, that will be Samsung 950 PRO. So i have had a desent fast OS drive.



Chloe Price said:


> ​I went without any extra cooling when I had an i7-920 @ 4.2GHz & Corsair H100i.


Normally it is not needed. But as i told freeagent. Summer in 2018 where really hot in my country. It also help me to some great overclock out of my current I7 980X up to 4.75 Ghz all core on air cooling (all throw as daily runner, it´s clock to 4,4 Ghz and by the way so whas my I7 920 i had before I7 980X).


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Normally it is not needed. But as i told freeagent. Summer in 2018 where really hot in my country. It also help me to some great overclock out of my current I7 980X up to 4.75 Ghz all core on air cooling (all throw as daily runner, it´s clock to 4,4 Ghz and by the way so whas my I7 920 i had before I7 980X).


Summers are pretty hot here in Finland too, I remember my GTX 470 running hella hot back in 2012. In fact I had my X58 so little time that room temperature wasn't an issue (from fall 2014 to spring 2015).


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Summers are pretty hot here in Finland too, I remember my GTX 470 running hella hot back in 2012. In fact I had my X58 so little time that room temperature wasn't an issue (from fall 2014 to spring 2015).



Im from Denmark. Summer 2018 where unnatually hot. Much hotter than normal for a danish summer.

Oh god, GTX 470 and even worse GTX 480. That´s Nvidia infamouse FERMI card and well known for running hot and being power hungry. So hot infact that people joked about it and made memes and even AMD made a joke commercial about it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Im from Denmark. Summer 2018 where unnatually hot. Much hotter than normal for a danish summer.
> 
> Oh god, GTX 470 and even worse GTX 480. That´s Nvidia infamouse FERMI card and well known for running hot and being power hungry. So hot infact that people joked about it and made memes and even AMD made a joke commercial about it.


I had a Gigabyte SOC version but it was simply hot af in my apartment. In fact after playing hours with 100-105C temps I heard a loud POP and its IHS popped off by itself. I bought an Arctic Twin Turbo II and put it direct to the die, temps lowered by ~35C.

My rig which I have now has also more or less heat problems as my 980 Ti gets up to 89C when gaming. Been thinking of expanding the loop and putting my EK Supremacy VGA (universal block) to it, putting a thicker (45mm) rad and installing it to the top of the case. Also I'd put the original bundled fans to the front and check if it would be enough to cool the card's VRM/VRAM heatplate..


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2021)

I hear you buddy!

Its no fun having to turn an overclock down JUST because summer has arrived  

Its not something I do anymore.. If its going to be intensive I will try to do it in the morning, or at night before or after the sun.

Right now its -30 but soon it will be +30 

Edit:

I forgot I have central air now


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I had a Gigabyte SOC version but it was simply hot af in my apartment. In fact after playing hours with 100-105C temps I heard a loud POP and its IHS popped off by itself. I bought an Arctic Twin Turbo II and put it direct to the die, temps lowered by ~35C.
> 
> My rig which I have now has also more or less heat problems as my 980 Ti gets up to 89C when gaming. Been thinking of expanding the loop and putting my EK Supremacy VGA (universal block) to it, putting a thicker (45mm) rad and installing it to the top of the case. Also I'd put the original bundled fans to the front and check if it would be enough to cool the card's VRM/VRAM heatplate..


I have had cards as well running hot, but that´s more because of the cooling solution being bad. Like Blower style coolers. My Current GTX 1080 TI even with overclock. I have not seen it a day over 75 C. with auto fan profile on the hottest summer day. CPU however is another story. 4,4 Ghz and fans a max blast (that is 3 fans at 3000 RPM) it still hits 75C in winter time, summer. Well you can properly imagine that.

I run my system overclock all the time. No mercy there.

You can take a look here what i have achieved on my I7 920 and I7 980X. Bofh aircooled.


http://imgur.com/a/WqD1iHK




http://imgur.com/a/uHjbbMg


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I have had cards as well running hot, but that´s more because of the cooling solution being bad. Like Blower style coolers. My Current GTX 1080 TI even with overclock. I have not seen it a day over 75 C. with auto fan profile on the hottest summer day. CPU however is another story. 4,4 Ghz and fans a max blast (that is 3 fans at 3000 RPM) it still hits 75C in winter time, summer. Well you can properly imagine that.
> 
> I run my system overclock all the time. No mercy there.
> 
> ...


I have to compare those later with my R5 3600 @ 4.4 after I get a 1080 Ti


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oh god, GTX 470 and even worse GTX 480.


Oh please, they weren't THAT bad.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh please, they weren't THAT bad.


Weren't that bad. Oh yes they were. A friend and reviewer back then. Had a reference gtx 480 in his open testbench for a test while I was at his place. 

How high a temperature do you think thing ilde at? It peaked at 65 degrees Celsius just at ilde. Load whas if I remember correctly we'll above 90 degrees Celsius. The reference card and cooler whas terrible hot running. That's for sure. Aftermarket cards whas hopefully better. But FERMI know to run hot whas not for fun. It's a fact.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 25, 2021)

I still have a GTX 580 Matrix Platinum. I had it paired with a DCII and that card roasted @ 100c lol. I was blowing all over it made no difference lol.

The bottom card was chillin at 85 or 90 I think. 

I had a Galaxy GTX 465 and that thing made some decent heat too. It just had a little puny fan on it so not really a big shocker..


Just curious.. with that high idle would that have been with two monitors connected?


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I still have a GTX 580 Matrix Platinum. I had it paired with a DCII and that card roasted @ 100c lol. I was blowing all over it made no difference lol.
> 
> The bottom card was chillin at 85 or 90 I think.
> 
> ...


As far I remember, it was only one monitor connected. But I cut be wrong. It like 10 years ago, so I really don't remember details like that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Weren't that bad. Oh yes they were. A friend and reviewer back then. Had a reference gtx 480 in his open testbench for a test while I was at his place.


I've had several and no they were not that bad. Your making a mountain out of a mole-hill.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've had several and no they were not that bad. Your making a mountain out of a mole-hill.


Also cards with reference cooler? 
My friends review sample back then whas a reference card and not a card with a aftermarket cooler on it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 26, 2021)

At least I hope my 980 Ti doesn't hit that 90C anymore..


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 26, 2021)

My same case without the cracked Window plus just re-did wiring...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 29, 2021)

Got my new laptop today, a Gigabyte Aorus 15G with an 8 core Intel i7 10870H, an RTX 3080, 32GBs of RAM, 1TB NVMe drive and a 240Hz IPS panel.

I ordered an extra XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB NVMe drive, and I'll install it Sunday for a total of 3TBs of super fast PCIe 4x SSD storage.











Currently downloading Cyberpunk 2077, it should run at ultra settings at this resolution.

Nice specs for a 4.4lbs thin and light laptop, pretty stocked to put it through its paces!


----------



## dogwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

well testing gpus are done..
now trying to sort cabling. i did a pre tied down. and some how unplug the cpu rad fans and 1 front fan...  simple closting the side panels. so idk how that happing.  seeing those are in their own tie down path.... so back to  trying cabling for a second time.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 3, 2021)

Bought new SSD, 250GB WD SN750 replacing 120GB Samsung 840 Evo. Hopefully this will last as long as the Samsung drive. I'm very happy with the Samsung drive ever since I used it in 2015


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 3, 2021)

On friyay I post a pic after a GPU upgrade


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 3, 2021)

Tallest personal pc in the world ?


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

Just got done doing this to my Ryzen 7 1700X with RX580 and a Samsung SSD.
Had this Idea to save this 1975's stereo cabinet it was do this or toss it in the trash lol. 
What do ya think?


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 5, 2021)

Moved my setup from the bedroom to the living room since my new table didn't fit


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

I removed the old Record played holder and it opened it up!!


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Feb 5, 2021)

Doesn't look as sexy as others but personally I love the aesthetics. Took this pic today after installing my new PSU.


----------



## trickson (Feb 5, 2021)

Used a piece of cable management as a "trim piece" for the front. 
Getting ghetto yet?


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 5, 2021)

Still has the protective film on the front and side glass and some on 5700 lol. Hard to believe I bought the 5700 in 2019 for $330... 




View attachment pc 2.jpg


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 5, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Tallest personal pc in the world ?
> 
> View attachment 186811


That's incredible. Does it also provide you with good ventilation?
And is it noisy?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 5, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Tallest personal pc in the world ?
> 
> View attachment 186811



Do you ever bump this by accident and the top MORA just falls over on you?  Asking because this would 100% happen to me if this was my setup


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 5, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Do you ever bump this by accident and the top MORA just falls over on you?  Asking because this would 100% happen to me if this was my setup





Splinterdog said:


> That's incredible. Does it also provide you with good ventilation?
> And is it noisy?


No its silent. 70% fan speed at idle and I cant even hear it at midnight. 100% fan speed and u hear some airflow.
I stacked them on top of each other for the picture only. It would fall if there is an impact and it will be a disater.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 6, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Moved my setup from the bedroom to the living room since my new table didn't fit



Dang that looks pretty familiar, nearly did a double take 
✓ black IDÅSEN
✓ same boom arm
✓ Scarlett
✓ DT770
✓ Qck heavy
✓ Even the chair looks almost frickin identical


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 6, 2021)

lol, hmm, I may end up stealing your scarlett mounting position


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Haven't had the case for one day and already had to ghetto mod a back fan and a front fan on the HSF as the New MB doesn't offer enough space to install the other fan for the Noctua!  
And the back fan is too small for the Noctua fan so that is why I have that Green one there It is all I have left I am in need of some fans now.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi,
Wall/ trim paint job is extraordinary by the way


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wall/ trim paint job is extraordinary by the way


Thank You.
If you like that you would LOVE the rest of my Home.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 10, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 187739



Why did you put Grapes inside the case


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 10, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why did you put Grapes inside the case
> 
> View attachment 187745


Obviously it's just a reflection. 

@trickson 
You should put something under the case to elevate it off the carpet so the power supply isn't vacuuming the carpet.


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Obviously it's just a reflection.
> 
> @trickson
> You should put something under the case to elevate it off the carpet so the power supply isn't vacuuming the carpet.






That is my little fruit basket that sits well there. 
I put it on the Klipsch sub to take the pic. 
I want to put some wheels on it like I did with the other case because they lift it up 3" of f the carpet. 
But yes I totally agree I need to get it off the carpet!



Knoxx29 said:


> Why did you put Grapes inside the case
> 
> View attachment 187745


Because it's hungry. lol.


----------



## dogwitch (Feb 10, 2021)

adding 2 more storage drives and going to replace aio .both fans stop working. and i dont have fans for it.


----------



## wolf (Feb 10, 2021)

Since my last post I've bought a 3d printer and gone back to a de-shrouded approach to cooling the 3080 now that I can meet the fans to the heatsink without modding the card. went through about 4 prototypes of the short 120mm ducts that connect the fan to the card before I got to this stage, likely more refinement to come. Also looking to print a top hat so I can rotate the L-12 (I tried based on some advice and currently this is the only orientation that it fits whatsoever without removing the fan above it).

So far I'm at again a pb for acoustics and thermals, the P12's below the card on my curve keep it in the mid 50's @ 65%/1350rpm when the card is pulling 240-270w. Quake RTX pulling 320w is 61c. Its _very_ quiet for an air cooled build given the performance on tap, and I know I'm gaining parts of a % every time now, but the journey never ends, it is it's own reward.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 10, 2021)

3900x upgrades fitted for 2021-new mobo "aorus ultra x570",new Res, new ram , new fans, new m.2 , some diff pipes. still wating on a 3070 to finnish.



ye old 7700k build updates new res n pump, gx 750 PSU,new fans old ram outa 3700x and will be getting the 1080 as soon as.


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2021)

Put some wheels on this case looks great 2 1/2" Lift from the carpet now.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2021)

Had some problems with my main rig but now it works. Aaaaaand we have a 1080 Ti with it.






For those who are wondering why an old stock cooler, I'll get a Mugen 5 next week.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 12, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Had some problems with my main rig but now it works. Aaaaaand we have a 1080 Ti with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some very nice cable layout there.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 12, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> For those who are wondering why an old stock cooler, I'll get a Mugen 5 next week.


I was considering another Scythe cooler to replace the Scythe Kotetsu, instead got impatient and bought the Cooler Master Hyper 212 black edition. 


			http://ep.yimg.com/ay/outletpc/scythe-kotetsu-scktt-1000-universal-cpu-heatsink-and-fan-16.jpg


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Some very nice cable layout there.


Thanks! I'll always try to do my best with cables 



biffzinker said:


> I was considering another Scythe cooler to replace the Scythe Kotetsu, instead got impatient and bought the Cooler Master Hyper 212 black edition.
> 
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ay/outletpc/scythe-kotetsu-scktt-1000-universal-cpu-heatsink-and-fan-16.jpg


I'll get the Mugen cheap from my friend


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Had some problems with my main rig but now it works. Aaaaaand we have a 1080 Ti with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the Custom loop?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Where is the Custom loop?


Too problematic for this mATX Define..


----------



## trickson (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Kissamies (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 188068
> 
> View attachment 188069
> 
> View attachment 188070


Had that same mobo until I forgot to tighten the coldplate on a waterblock and you can guess the rest... RIP.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Had that same mobo until I forgot to tighten the coldplate on a waterblock and you can guess the rest... RIP.


Hi,
Yep four important screws to tighten


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 13, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep four important screws to tighten


Yeah that was a mistake which taught me a lesson.


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah that was a mistake which taught me a lesson.


Always check before you turn on.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> Always check before you turn on.


Since that, yeah..


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

So you have seen both Ryzen 7 Systems I built, I thought I would also shown the Ryzen 3 and FX so here you go....
Introducing the Panther! This is the Ryzen 3 1300X..





This one uses an HP case that is so cute I just had to use it. Though the system that was in it was an AMD as you can see the original AMD sticker (The system still works 100% and is in storage Packed in a box). 









This is the spare bed rooms computer for guests to use. 

And without further adieu here is the FX 8300 system.





The crossfire cable I had broke I have a new one ordered and it has been shipped (From China) Poor thing has been stuck in LAX for 2 weeks! Customs LOL. and now we are in the middle of a blizzard here in Portland Oregon and I bet I wont see it for another week.
I also have more fans ordered as the 2 I had in this system finally died out 2 weeks ago. Still it doesn't get hot at all.. Plus it's just the office puter my accountant uses so screw him right! LOL.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> So you have seen both Ryzen 7 Systems I built, I thought I would also shown the Ryzen 3 and FX so here you go....
> Introducing the Panther! This is the Ryzen 3 1300X..
> 
> View attachment 188138
> ...




you really should have just asked on the forums here in the buy/sell/trade area for a crossfire bridge, literally like all of us have a crap ton of them laying around in some drawer. us long timers anyway. probably would have got one mailed to you for free 2 day USPS


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you really should have just asked on the forums here in the buy/sell/trade area for a crossfire bridge, literally like all of us have a crap ton of them laying around in some drawer. us long timers anyway. probably would have got one mailed to you for free 2 day USPS


Yeah I was ban back then from the TPU site. 
I'm Not exactly MR. P.C. 
I wished I had a ton of them can never seem to find them and what is more Ironic than anything I can think of is when you purchase a Video card that is Crossfire/ SLI ready the manufactures are too Ducking cheep to just include a bridge with there so call Crossfire card! You know what BISSES me off even more???
The Muckers do NOT even tell you the BRIDGE is SOLD separately! In fact they do not even talk about crossfire at all. It's a zrap zit show shame! 
( I took out all the bad words).


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> Yeah I was ban back then from the TPU site.
> I'm Not exactly MR. P.C.
> I wished I had a ton of them can never seem to find them and what is more Ironic than anything I can think of is when you purchase a Video card that is Crossfire/ SLI ready the manufactures are too Ducking cheep to just include a bridge with there so call Crossfire card! You know what BISSES me off even more???
> The Muckers do NOT even tell you the BRIDGE is SOLD separately! In fact they do not even talk about crossfire at all. It's a zrap zit show shame!
> ( I took out all the bad words).



AFAIK bridges always came with compatible motherboards. No point in adding a bridge to every GPU box when the vast majority of the market was not running SLi/X-fire


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> AFAIK bridges always came with compatible motherboards. No point in adding a bridge to every GPU box when the vast majority of the market was not running SLi/X-fire


Never have I seen any of MY capable and labeled Crossfire MB's have any bridges in them I always get screed! Even the TUF Asus MB BRAND NEW Did NOT come with one! Stupid Fzzing!!! 
I'm so


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> Never have I seen any of MY capable and labeled Crossfire MB's have any bridges in them I always get screed! Even the TUF Asus MB BRAND NEW Did NOT come with one! Stupid Fzzing!!!
> I'm so



X299 was the last board I had that came with bridges, 4 or 5 of them in fact. Asrock X299 OCF if you want to search for it.

Found an image of what came in the box....yup, 4 of them


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> X299 was the last board I had that came with bridges, 4 or 5 of them in fact. Asrock X299 OCF if you want to search for it.
> 
> Found an image of what came in the box....yup, 4 of them
> View attachment 188171


NEVER once Seen any parts like this in ANY of my MB purchases! I get screwed EVERY TIME EVEN WITH MY ASUS TUF! Jesus! I guess everyone HATES me!


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 13, 2021)

trickson said:


> NEVER once Seen any parts like this in ANY of my MB purchases! I get screwed EVERY TIME EVEN WITH MY ASUS TUF! Jesus! I guess everyone HATES me!


Typically came with the higher end OC boards. Although, I seem to recall bridges with my NF4 SLi DR from DFI too, so IDK.

EDIT: Yup, was the older flexi kind before hard cards were all the rage...  on a side note, check out that kickass BIOS chip puller tool!!!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> X299 was the last board I had that came with bridges, 4 or 5 of them in fact. Asrock X299 OCF if you want to search for it.
> 
> Found an image of what came in the box....yup, 4 of them
> View attachment 188171




I have bridges for crossfire I never used once laying around somewhere, from my 6970, 7950 gpu days lol


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have bridges for crossfire I never used once laying around somewhere, from my 6970, 7950 gpu days lol


I got one with my Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have bridges for crossfire I never used once laying around somewhere, from my 6970, 7950 gpu days lol


I had the opposite... I had SLI bridges (also 3way) for the whole family but I had to get a CF bridge as a donate from a interwebz buddy.


----------



## trickson (Feb 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have bridges for crossfire I never used once laying around somewhere, from my 6970, 7950 gpu days lol


Does anyone here still do this? 
I love the 6950's in crossfire they are like amazing fast!


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 14, 2021)

Changed the PETG tubes on my sig rig to copper, and also swapped the psu to a be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W. I'll replace the hideous cables soon.





Also removed the water block from the GTX 980 and added the Raijintek Morpheus II cooler. It's easier to handle and run but I've lost the 2nd x16 (x8) slot.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 14, 2021)

I could never have the patience to put hardtubes.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 15, 2021)

I found a really good deal on a diy all in one system from koolance. Slapped the waterblock back on my Vega and started mining with both cards 

Need to do some more cable management now!











I have achieved the great chip maker triforce


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 15, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I could never have the patience to put hardtubes.


yeah, it requires a lot of planning and sacrificial blood.

The Sliger is stuffed. Difficult to build 5/7


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

My best wire management EVER! IT is AMAZING!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I have bridges for crossfire I never used once laying around somewhere, from my 6970, 7950 gpu days lol


Ever since Polaris you no longer need a bridge for crossfire. As a result there are no AM4 boards that came with crossfire bridges.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Ever since Polaris you no longer need a bridge for crossfire. As a result there are no AM4 boards that came with crossfire bridges.


WHAT?
Please explain.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> WHAT?
> Please explain.


The Radeon R9 290 and R9 290X graphics cards (released on October 24, 2013 and based on Graphics Core Next 1.1 "Volcanic Islands") as well as GPUs using newer versions of GCN no longer have bridging ports. Instead, they use _XDMA_ to open a direct channel of communication between the multiple GPUs in a system, operating over the same PCI Express bus which is used by AMD Radeon graphics cards.









						AMD CrossFire - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> WHAT?
> Please explain.


Crossfire is baked into the MB on boards that support 8x8 on AM4, B550,X370,470,570 and 16x16(or more) on X399, TRX40. As a result of that a RX580 will work seamlessly with an RX570 or vice versa. Vega was the same thing and RDNA did not support Crossfire but I saw videos of 2 5500XTs the box on my 6800XT says that it does and I have seen it working but that it it in a nutshell. Having said that crossfire X is something that most AM4 boards with 2 PCie16 slots will have but should be avoided.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Crossfire is baked into the MB on boards that support 8x8 on AM4, B550,X370,470,570 and 16x16(or more) on X399, TRX40. As a result of that a RX580 will work seamlessly with an RX570 or vice versa. Vega was the same thing and RDNA did not support Crossfire but I saw videos of 2 5500XTs the box on my 6800XT says that it does and I have seen it working but that it it in a nutshell. Having said that crossfire X is something that most AM4 boards with 2 PCie16 slots will have but should be avoided.


So In theory on my MSI X470 MB I can 3 way crossfire and SLI without the bridge? I can get 2 more RX580's and that is all I need do?
What about with the GTX1650S cards?
Please tell me this is NOT true Because I am going to go nuts as the cards are now over 600 bucks! I paid 180 WTF is going on?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 17, 2021)

12.8L => 5.3L done. I hope this is one of the tiniest builds out there running DDR4-4200


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2021)

trickson said:


> So In theory on my MSI X470 MB I can 3 way crossfire and SLI without the bridge? I can get 2 more RX580's and that is all I need do?
> What about with the GTX1650S cards?
> Please tell me this is NOT true Because I am going to go nuts as the cards are now over 600 bucks! I paid 180 WTF is going on?


IIRC only xfire can be done without a bridge. Sli needs one, then went high bandwidth before being ousted for whatever dual gpu thing they are doing now, which I think still has a bridge.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 18, 2021)

Secondary rig built mostly using components that were in my main rig.

Core i5 4670K quad core @ 4.4GHz, Coolermaster Hyper 212X, 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133MHz DDR3, Asus Z97-E board, Asus R9 270X DirectCUII, Samsung 860 Evo 250GB.

Not sure what the case is, it's some kind of Coolermaster CM690 variant. I got it for free and it included the Aywun A1 Megapower Pro 750W power supply that still works great.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2021)

trickson said:


> So In theory on my MSI X470 MB I can 3 way crossfire and SLI without the bridge? I can get 2 more RX580's and that is all I need do?
> What about with the GTX1650S cards?
> Please tell me this is NOT true Because I am going to go nuts as the cards are now over 600 bucks! I paid 180 WTF is going on?


GTX1650's need a sli bridge but all AMD gpu's after the R9 290/X do not need a CF bridge as it's all done via the PCIe bus now best bet is to look at your GPU does it have a little edge connector along the top edge if yes then you need a CF Bridge cable if no then it's either new enough to do CF via the PCIe bus or not able to be CF'd (usually only the lowest end GPU's)


----------



## trickson (Feb 19, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> GTX1650's need a sli bridge but all AMD gpu's after the R9 290/X do not need a CF bridge as it's all done via the PCIe bus now best bet is to look at your GPU does it have a little edge connector along the top edge if yes then you need a CF Bridge cable if no then it's either new enough to do CF via the PCIe bus or not able to be CF'd (usually only the lowest end GPU's)


What where do you find that?




Finally after ONE YEAR of waiting the FX BEAST is finally back together again!
My GOD 3 months to get this tinny part!
Crossfire Engaged!!!



PooPipeBoy said:


> Secondary rig built mostly using components that were in my main rig.
> 
> Core i5 4670K quad core @ 4.4GHz, Coolermaster Hyper 212X, 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133MHz DDR3, Asus Z97-E board, Asus R9 270X DirectCUII, Samsung 860 Evo 250GB.
> 
> ...


you have nice setup but you need to re-install your HSF.
The fan should be pointing towards the rear of the case to exhaust the heat and air from the HSF. The way you have it is not very efficient and can cause more heat than less.
Just because they managed to put thee name on there product doesn't denote the direction of installation.

Okay unless you install a fan above. That case has the option to install a fan above the HSF and well then you would be faded. 
Not to be a dick but why did you install the fan on the back and not the top?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2021)

trickson said:


> What where do you find that?


----------



## trickson (Feb 19, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 188978


Is there something I am missing here.
Again where is this located on the video card or the box Is my RX580 Crossfire ready?
This i so confusing. 

Do I have to use GPU-Z to find out?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2021)

trickson said:


> Again where is this located on the video card or the box Is my RX580 Crossfire ready?


The RX 580 doesn't have the edge connector, Crossfire goes over the PCIe slots.



Two RX 580's in Crossfire



trickson said:


> Is there something I am missing here.


The R9 290 cards in the presentation slide are the first to drop the edge connectors, and switch to PCIe, all later cards like RX 580.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 19, 2021)

trickson said:


> you have nice setup but you need to re-install your HSF.
> The fan should be pointing towards the rear of the case to exhaust the heat and air from the HSF. The way you have it is not very efficient and can cause more heat than less.
> Just because they managed to put thee name on there product doesn't denote the direction of installation.
> 
> ...



Yeah it needs a top-mounted fan to properly exhaust the hot air, but I stack another PC on top and so it wouldn't really work. The rear-mounted fan does an okay job though, even though it doesn't properly exhaust the pocket of hot air in the top of the case. Might rotate the heatsink when I'm working on it next time.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2021)

IIRC, Nvidia prohibits SLI on GTX Turings.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2021)

I do have to say I have always liked those Sapphire AMD cards. Those fat pipes are hawt.

I owned a Sapphire 9600XT and that thing oced like a beast, 125 on the core with ease iirc.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2021)

From B450 to B550


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2021)

I had to take my PSU out today for the serial number.. so I figured I might as well wire in my drives 

Its not the cleanest or the prettiest but that's ok, neither am I


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi,
Never thought I would see a more terrible fan color combo than noctua had but there it is thermalright wins the gross award


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Never thought I would see a more terrible fan color combo than noctua had but there it is thermalright wins the gross award


Lol I know man! But..130cfm.. !  

Although I could probably get away with the stock 74cfm one just fine..


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Lol I know man! But..130cfm.. !
> 
> Although I could probably get away with the stock 74cfm one just fine..


Hi,
Yeah I hope that thing is just temporary


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 19, 2021)

@ThrashZone bro I heard you don't like brown, got just the treat for ya  






Thought I'd seize the new CPU opportunity to tidy things up a bit in the front.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I hope that thing is just temporary




Its all good man, I dont mind the brown Noctua fans that everyone hates 

I guess maybe thats why.,. 

I have been pondering buying 2-3 of these for the past few months:

Thermalright TL C14X TL D14 140mm CPU cooling fan PWM Quiet 12cm fan pitch Industrial grade fan 4PIN PWM mute fans cpu cooler|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi,
Nothing tape and some spray paint can't fix


----------



## trickson (Feb 19, 2021)

Quick Thermalright do a ripoff of Noctua! now 
Yeah that is an ugly ripoff at that.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2021)

trickson said:


> Quick Thermalright do a ripoff of Noctua! now
> Yeah that is an ugly ripoff at that.


That would be Thermaltake, Thermalright has been around for a long time.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 19, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> That would be Thermaltake, Thermalright has been around for a long time.


Yes they have, longer than Noctua..


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2021)

Took the FX 8300 system out of the case I had it in and placed it in the Antec Air Lani WOW sure has cooled the entire computer down EVEN the PSU is COOLER!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2021)

WOW the FX8300 is looking so much better! 
Man this is just one sexy ass machine.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

Got milk?  

The SFF crowd loves using 355ml Coke cans for size comparison - why not a healthy alternative that you can enjoy guilt-free?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 189180
> 
> WOW the FX8300 is looking so much better!
> Man this is just one sexy ass machine.



Hmm, for a somewhat older system, I don't see a spec of dust in it!


----------



## R00kie (Feb 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm, for a somewhat older system, I don't see a spec of dust in it!


Considering it's in a Lanboy Air, that's quite surprising indeed


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 189137
> View attachment 189138
> 
> Took the FX 8300 system out of the case I had it in and placed it in the Antec Air Lani WOW sure has cooled the entire computer down EVEN the PSU is COOLER!


I'm curious about the glue here>


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm, for a somewhat older system, I don't see a spec of dust in it!


I am a bit of a clean freak.
Thank you.



Splinterdog said:


> I'm curious about the glue here>
> View attachment 189458


Oh yeah LOL.
That happened like 10 years ago. 
I really can not remember why I hot glued it. I think I was holding some stuff to it? I just do not remember.
I do remember cutting into the on/off power line and that has something to do with it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 22, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Considering it's in a Lanboy Air, that's quite surprising indeed


Absolutely!! I've got one, and it's horrible hahah


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Absolutely!! I've got one, and it's horrible hahah


Or are you just horrible at cleaning?
My cases ALL of them shine like the day I opened the box. 
You do know how to dust and wipe things and put things away and well a cluttered house is a dusty house as my mother would say.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Or are you just horrible at cleaning?
> My cases ALL of them shine like the day I opened the box.
> You do know how to dust and wipe things and put things away and well a cluttered house is a dusty house as my mother would say.


Oh, I won't argue that   We do have too much clutter, as well as dogs and a cat inside, which contributes greatly to my dusting needs, just saying the open framework of that thing collects more "stuff" than I ever thought possible


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

You should come to my place, it would stroke your ocd


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Oh, I won't argue that  We do have too much clutter, as well as dogs and a cat inside, which contributes greatly to my dusting needs, just saying the open framework of that thing collects more "stuff" than I ever thought possible


Tell me about it 3 dogs here all shed hair EVERYWHERE!
So yeah every day some time 2 times a day, I am a maid always cleaning the dog mess up and then my mess.



freeagent said:


> You should come to my place, it would stroke your ocd


In other words; I would NOT be ABLE to leave without cleaning that entire HOME of yours!
MY CLEAN FREAK OCD would trigger your Hording OCD and there would be a melt down......


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

As long as I can touch everything first before it gets thrown out I’ll be ok


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> As long as I can touch everything first before it gets thrown out I’ll be ok


I work at a breakneck speed faster than that of the Hoarders OCD it is so incredibly fast that the paper wont hit the floor here before it is in the trash can.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

I used to install windows and doors, man I have seen it all. Some people have real problems.. while others don't 

Some things stuck with me.. funny how some things can traumatize you..


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 22, 2021)

OMG!
I can't believe this was my setup back in 2011 
Phenom II 965, 8GB RAM, Sapphire Vapor X 5770 1GB, Asus 21" VGA monitor.



2021
Same desk, same Creative speakers because they are just great.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> OMG!
> I can't believe this was my setup back in 2011
> Phenom II 965, 8GB RAM, Sapphire Vapor X 5770 1GB, Asus 21" VGA monitor.
> View attachment 189512
> ...


Love the setup and Desk HATE the speakers. 
Creative? Really? OMG I just do not know where to start....


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

That desk is probably as old as you Trickson!


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That desk is probably as old as you Trickson!


I would think older. 54 here. 
I love that desk!


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 22, 2021)

A more Good shot

Hence yeah I should of removed that old Netgear WIFI Adapter ha I use one that's on my desk far in the corner

Hence sorry for the Bad Images "Using my SAMSUNG A01" 












​


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Love the setup and Desk HATE the speakers.
> Creative? Really? OMG I just do not know where to start....


Ha ha!
I've had the speakers - Cambridge Soundworks 4.1 with woofter - since the dark ages when I picked them up in a PC World bargain bin and they still give the most amazing sound.
And the desk is my late father's and has survived quite well considering how many house moves I've made in the last couple of decades.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Ha ha!
> I've had the speakers - Cambridge Soundworks 4.1 with woofter - since the dark ages when I picked them up in a PC World bargain bin and they still give the most amazing sound.
> And the desk is my late father's and has survived quite well considering how many house moves I've made in the last couple of decades.


I just love how you say Amazing sound like you have ever heard something as amazing as say Klipsch speakers or Polk audio. LOL
You would absolutely through them in the Garbage can once you listened to one movie or one song on my system. 
LOL!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> say Klipsch speakers or Polk audio. LOL


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 22, 2021)

My DELL runs a bit too hot for my taste and sounds like an airplane.

I use an USB fan during summer, very useful. Now it's being used as a way to lower ambient temp in the case when I game lol.
It's not stupid if it works.


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


>


Only 3K for 5.1 so far. Need one thousand more for 2 more speakers (next week) LOL.



altcapwn said:


> My DELL runs a bit too hot for my taste and sounds like an airplane.
> 
> I use an USB fan during summer, very useful. Now it's being used as a way to lower ambient temp in the case when I game lol.
> It's not stupid if it works.
> ...


OMG nice case, Get a Noctua HSF and you will be fine. Reason you get so hot it that POS cooler that you have on it.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> Only 3K for 5.1 so far. Need one thousand more for 2 more speakers (next week) LOL.


Jesus christ.

I'm an audiophile, but I'm glad I haven't used nor try some super high-end grade stuff. It's like seeing a 120hz monitor for the first time; you then realize the difference between 60hz and 120hz and don't want to go back.



trickson said:


> OMG nice case, Get a Noctua HSF and you will be fine. Reason you get so hot it that POS cooler that you have on it.



Thanks!  Default Dell G5 one, so I have no credit, but the form factor is amazing.
Thanks for the tip, was thinking about changing the whole thing, but yeah a CPU cooler would be a good idea. The back fan seems to not make enough negative pression in the case too, so it doesn't get enough fresh air to cool down the good stuff.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> but yeah a CPU cooler would be a good idea.


For $30 you could get one of these:









						ID-Cooling SE 224 XT ARGB & SE 224 XT Basic Review
					

ID-Cooling looks to dominate the entry level cooler market by giving users a traditional tower cooler with an emphasis on solid performance in the SE 224 XT Basic. Taking things a step further, they add LED lighting with the appropriately dubbed SE 224 XT ARGB. Both versions certainly gave the...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> I'm an audiophile, but I'm glad I haven't used nor try some super high-end grade stuff. It's like seeing a 120hz monitor for the first time; you then realize the difference between 60hz and 120hz and don't want to go back.


LOL man my AVR Denon is like the Cheapest there is comes in at 500 bucks new. 
But yeah I am an audiophile and require the best in speakers at the very least.
Why would you put 2-3K in a video card and not even think of the sound?
Doesn't make sense to me. 
WE spend up to 10 thousand dollars for a computer to give 30FPS in tomb raider and 5 bucks for some shit ass crap speakers? WOW just OMG WOW! Or headphone OMG do not get me stated on them useless pieces of Shizt! OMG I have an ear infection right now (Yes just got all the medication for it ear drops and the such) so they would be for me as useful as a cock flavored lollipop! 
But yeah please tell me why you would spend so much on just one thing? I like it all Ultra 4K 73" Sony 7.2 True Atmos! The list goes on in the sig. and Thank god for rich men I am getting a new 

Hold 






Wait for it!





RYZEN 9 3900X!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> For $30 you could get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

I had a Hyper 212 Black that never let my 10400 go over 60c


----------



## trickson (Feb 22, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> +1
> 
> I had a Hyper 212 Black that never let my 10400 go over 60c


+11111 Me too they are rock solid and can take the heat off faster than that POS you have in that case, WTF is that a stock Cooler? WTF would ANYONE run a CPU on stock cooling? 
LOL JK maybe you just didn't know? 
Well change it out and you will get that sweet case back!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> OMG!
> I can't believe this was my setup back in 2011
> Phenom II 965, 8GB RAM, Sapphire Vapor X 5770 1GB, Asus 21" VGA monitor.
> View attachment 189512
> ...


2011: My daily driver was this-> Asus P5QL Pro motherboard-Core 2 Duo E4500 (Conroe)- 2 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM-GeForce 9500 GT-FSP 500W-I mostly used a CRT for a monitor. I had two decent CRTs!


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 22, 2021)

trickson said:


> +11111 Me too they are rock solid and can take the heat off faster than that POS you have in that case, WTF is that a stock Cooler? WTF would ANYONE run a CPU on stock cooling?
> LOL JK maybe you just didn't know?
> Well change it out and you will get that sweet case back!



Just got the PC lol, with the prices nowadays, found a bargain and went with it as is. Haven't start upgrading it  . Haven't got the chance yet mate. It's like a first date; you gotta start things slowly before putting your hands in there lol. Gotta start learning to know my beast.



P4-630 said:


> For $30 you could get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





weekendgeek said:


> +1
> 
> I had a Hyper 212 Black that never let my 10400 go over 60c


https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX36377 could get it for 40$CAD. Guess it's a no brainer.




RJARRRPCGP said:


> 2011: My daily driver was this-> Asus P5QL Pro motherboard-Core 2 Duo E4500 (Conroe)- 2 GB PC2-5300 DDR2 SDRAM-GeForce 9500 GT-FSP 500W-I mostly used a CRT for a monitor. I had two decent CRTs!


Haaaa nostalgia!!!

P5N-D with Intel Q6600, started with a Geforce 6600GT then went with a SLI of 9600GT. Woa, good old days pal.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 22, 2021)

I always thought Cambridge made good stuff. You should look into them..


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 23, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> My DELL runs a bit too hot for my taste and sounds like an airplane.
> 
> I use an USB fan during summer, very useful. Now it's being used as a way to lower ambient temp in the case when I game lol.
> It's not stupid if it works.



I love my XPS 13, but damn, Dell really isn't one to innovate much huh......that cooler looks the same as the one atop the i7-3770 in my 2012 XPS 8500. 

Found this on the Dell forum for the 9th gen-based G5 desktop, outwardly they look the same, dunno if the LGA1200 board is different:



If true, that doesn't bode well for aftermarket coolers. Only Noctua I can think of that doesn't use a backplate would be the L9i, which is really not an upgrade.


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yikes! Would that be for 8K?


Have you seen the price of video cards?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

trickson said:


> I just love how you say Amazing sound like you have ever heard something as amazing as say Klipsch speakers or Polk audio. LOL
> You would absolutely through them in the Garbage can once you listened to one movie or one song on my system.
> LOL!





freeagent said:


> I always thought Cambridge made good stuff. You should look into them..


Indeed they do and frankly, my speakers do what's intended and I use headphones 75% of the time so as not to disturb the wife when she's number crunching.
In fact, a new set of wireless headphones is next on my shopping list as the crappy fake leatherette is falling to bits on my Corsair HS40.
Still, each to his own.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If true, that doesn't bode well for aftermarket coolers. Only Noctua I can think of that doesn't use a backplate would be the L9i, which is really not an upgrade.


Wow, I need to look into that as soon as I get home. That would be damn stupid, but wouldn't surprise me from Dell.
I love their enterprise stuff, but consumer side is often kind of cheap, but to machine the backplate in the case, wow.


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Indeed they do and frankly, my speakers do what's intended and I use headphones 75% of the time so as not to disturb the wife when she's number crunching.
> In fact, a new set of wireless headphones is next on my shopping list as the crappy fake leatherette is falling to bits on my Corsair HS40.
> Still, each to his own.


I have extremely sensitive ears and get ear infections from wearing things like headphones and even after a dip in my hot tub! I just received yet another ear infection.
It is hard to describe listening to headphones and then well listening to Klipsch there is no comparison whatsoever.
You are all to young to remember Memorex T.V. Commercial where the guy is sitting in a chair and the flute of Champaign starts to walk across the table into his waiting hand? Well listening to my system is much like that commercial: Is it live or is it Memorex?
Once hearing my system your ears would punish you for putting crap on them much like mine do.
Oh and if others do not want to be disturbed in the entertainment center of the house they can go to there ROOM!



P4-630 said:


>


You often get what you pay for.
Can you HONESTLY tell me that a pair of $40.00 dollar Technic Speakers can even hold a candle to one of my $550.00 Klipsch speakers you have a world of learning and TECHNICAL research to do, Best get cracking on now..


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 23, 2021)

trickson said:


> Can you HONESTLY tell me that a pair of $40.00 dollar Technic Speakers can even hold a candle to one of my $550.00 Klipsch speakers you have a world of learning and TECHNICAL research to do, Best get cracking on now..


You need to let it go, and move along.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 23, 2021)

as the exact opposite, i couldnt care less about sound as long as i can hear it and it doesnt break up  , quite happy using a cheapass set of 2.0 speakers  or 20$ headphones, as previoulsy said, each to their own


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2021)

All right folks.  Too many side conversations going on in this thread.  This is a thread to show off your PC at the moment. 
Thread cleaned up a bit.
Please stay on topic.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Ultra 4K Gaming/ Entertainment center.
The most beautiful, Most powerful system I have and HE is the Center Piece of my HOME!


It powers and I game on a 73" Ultra 4K here it is.






This is my SYSTEM but way better....
My system will do this....


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2021)

Pimpin ain’t easy


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Pimpin ain’t easy





Yeah even the FX8300 knows this. OH BTW HE is hooked up to a Denon AVR-3802 ! Talk about sound pimpage!





But if we are talking about skill pimpage? Then this is the one that takes the Cake.
The R7 1700X In a pimped out 1975 Magnavox 8 track tape with record play all glass case. 
This is the best pimped out computer case I have ever done the wire management is my FINEST yet! 
I wished TPU still had them contests I wonder if I would win with this??


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 24, 2021)

I got some new black PCI slot covers to get rid of the old mesh ones that were letting in too much dust. The graphics card can still get fresh air from the side panel. This should be the last change that I'll be doing to my main system for the forseeable future.

The only colors remaining on the interior are the brown/creme on the Noctua fan, but it looks quite nice how it stands out from the other colorless black and white components.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 24, 2021)

Nothing fancy but it does the job for me.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

xubidoo said:


> Nothing fancy but it does the job for me.


VERY NICE! Love how clean and elegant it looks! 

I know this to be off topic but is that a steam register on the wall?
OMG how old is that home of yours? OMG you have a BOILER in that house! That is so cool! With a new pressure relief valve looks modern and up to date. 
Okay there are very few American homes that have that and all the ones I know that have them are SOOOOOOOOOOOO FAWKING HAUNTED! LOL
Hope your computer don't just turn on one day....


----------



## xu^ (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> VERY NICE! Love how clean and elegant it looks!
> 
> I know this to be off topic but is that a steam register on the wall?
> OMG how old is that home of yours? OMG you have a BOILER in that house! That is so cool! With a new pressure relief valve looks modern and up to date.
> ...


tbh not sure what a steam register is? if you mean the white thing on the wall on the right, its an intercom for emergency contact thing ( not actually plugged in ), as we live in over 50s housing, a flat to me, probably apartment for you 
yeah we have a boiler for gas central heating/hot water. is that unusual to you ?  almost every house has 1 here....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 24, 2021)

xubidoo said:


> tbh not sure what a steam register is? if you mean the white thing on the wall on the right, its an intercom for emergency contact thing ( not actually plugged in ), as we live in over 50s housing, a flat to me, probably apartment for you
> yeah we have a boiler for gas central heating/hot water. is that unusual to you ?  almost every house has 1 here....



Radiator heating got phased out in part because central A/C (basically everywhere in the US gets legit hot and/or humid in summer) means running forced air ducts, and it makes more sense to have your heating running through the same system.  You still see it in pre-war houses (may or may not be functional) and older multi-story buildings.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 24, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Radiator heating got phased out in part because central A/C (basically everywhere in the US gets legit hot and/or humid in summer) means running forced air ducts, and it makes more sense to have your heating running through the same system.  You still see it in pre-war houses (may or may not be functional) and older multi-story buildings.


ahh thanks for the explanation , makes sense now, in the UK virtually every house/apartment has its own boiler/radiators (even brand new houses), as the UK isnt exactly the warmest country around 
Just for info , that radiator in the pic has never been turned on for obvious reasons


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2021)

I'll need to use the base from my 2nd PC as a daily driver for a while. Put my RAM, 1080 Ti and SSDs there.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 24, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I'll need to use the base from my 2nd PC as a daily driver for a while. Put my RAM, 1080 Ti and SSDs there.


Whatever the hell happened to the 3600? RMA time?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Whatever the hell happened to the 3600? RMA time?


The CPU is okay, no worries  Just mobo problems.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 189736


Now that's one tiny-ass fan on a massive cooler.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2021)

got a call lastnight from my son his Nuc what he uses for a movie feeder has gone and did i have something to "lend" him untill he could get his RMA so i said id have a look in the loft to see if i could cobble something together.
first find case its a bit big but it has hot swop HDs bays.

then something to go inside, a 970 old board and my beloved 8350 that been shoved in a draw for at least 5 years just for old time sake. a rx570 4gb, a old ssd so built up outa the case to make sure everything worked.

put it in the case and run it again alls goood.

allso found a thermaltake 600w psu. alls well what ends well hes picking it up tonight all hes got to do is put his data HDs in.
theres something good when we can bring old kit back into service   some one mentioned hot glue in a few posts back thats what i used on the ssd cus the sata cable kept coming out, small world eh.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> got a call lastnight from my son his Nuc what he uses for a movie feeder has gone and did i have something to "lend" him untill he could get his RMA so i said id have a look in the loft to see if i could cobble something together.
> first find case its a bit big but it has hot swop HDs bays.
> View attachment 189816View attachment 189817
> then something to go inside, a 970 old board and my beloved 8350 that been shoved in a draw for at least 5 years just for old time sake. a rx570 4gb, a old ssd so built up outa the case to make sure everything worked.
> ...


Every time I see your place my FREAK ASS OCD kicks in and I just want straighten and redo all the wires and stuff you have OMG I am literally telling it to you MY OCD IS ......... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2021)

lol theres method in the maddness believe me im a Aspie mate chaos its neatness in my eyes   .


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

All that is going through my head right now is this...
OH and THANKS a LOT! 








Now I have to go and secure some wire some place in my house: Thanks TO YOU!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2021)

im a Astronomer/ imager bud wires have to be fluid to beable to do my job we dont have the time to be tidy theres more things to worry about


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2021)

I should snap a photo of the snake pit behind my TV


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> im a Astronomer/ imager bud wires have to be fluid to beable to do my job we dont have the time to be tidy theres more things to worry about


Yeah I'm not that smart so I could never do that , But I did see the telescope and stuff you have there really cool. 
You have some very nice equipment for sure. If you ever get a hold of some one out there tell them to STAY AWAY FROM PLANET EARTH! WE are a VIRUS! 
Just Watch us from afar and you will see...


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2021)

if anyone can do something so can you you only have to try bud. being how smart we might think we are has nothing to do with it honist.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I should snap a photo of the snake pit behind my TV


OMG PLEASE NO!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 24, 2021)

I like that setup, but the caps may be bad already in that Thermaltake Smart series 600W PSU.  For those PSUs, I inspect them for bulging or leaking before powering it back up.
(If you didn't just purchase the PSU super recently)


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 24, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I like that setup, but the caps may be bad already in that Thermaltake Smart series 600W PSU


thanks mate, the psu looks to be in good order, i change the fan with a old corsair one "recycled" because the old one had a rattle and checked caps and board for anything dodgy, i think its about 3 years old.   .


----------



## dogwitch (Feb 24, 2021)

so i putting ssd else where. seeing i added 2 more drive to pc. (2 laptop ones i got for free)
i also plan on putting a different aio in case. due to old one failing. using temp hs atm on it.
part listed in link


			https://pcpartpicker.com/user/firedrakes/saved/hRKKXL


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 25, 2021)

Tonight being worked on



​


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 27, 2021)

I bought RX 550 because I'm bored using the same card for two years. Since mining craze I can't buy anything higher because crazy prices on every tier. Its sooo smol  





Heck, its shorter than X-FI Titanium HD!





And I greeted with this new AMD driver control panel, its absolutely ABSURD. I love the old control panel, much faster and more professional looking. This one looks like teenager made them






Best yet, this one is based on Polaris 21, so it came stock with 640sp, and easily unlocked to 768sp. I reckon it can do 896sp but I can't find the right VBIOS or unlock the current VBIOS further.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got milk?
> 
> The SFF crowd loves using 355ml Coke cans for size comparison - why not a healthy alternative that you can enjoy guilt-free?


colorful cables, it's pretty rare for now


----------



## Secret Rival (Feb 28, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> 3900x upgrades fitted for 2021-new mobo "aorus ultra x570",new Res, new ram , new fans, new m.2 , some diff pipes. still wating on a 3070 to finnish.
> View attachment 187793
> ye old 7700k build updates new res n pump, gx 750 PSU,new fans old ram outa 3700x and will be getting the 1080 as soon as.
> View attachment 187794Hi, nice case. Seems a lot of people don't like Thermaltake, but I do. Some parts are not as sturdt as they should be - the molex to controller wires are made so the 4 pins come out the back if they don't line up right, and the wires on the 9 pin reverse patter usb female plugs have wires thinner than Angel Hair pasta. I like and have this chassis - if it is a P5. I really want the P7though so I can get really out there with the build.


Hi, nice case. Seems a lot of people don't like Thermaltake, but I do. Some parts are not as sturdy as they should be - the molex to controller wires are made so the 4 pins come out the back if they don't line up right, and the wires on the 9 pin reverse patter usb female plugs have wires thinner than Angel Hair pasta. I like and have this chassis - if it is a P5
Just curious, you don't seem to have any Thermaltake parts besides the chassis - have you thought about the RGB fittings?
I have a set, and I think they work great with small lengths of tubing. All your fittings look great, not sure what brand, everything looks real clean.
I have my water block, 4 quad fans P32 D-5 pump, and the fittings - also an irgb 1000w PSU. they all work together well once you figure out that the PSU will match the number of whater you click and will change to the next controller you switch it to. pretty difficult, but worth it I think.
I really wanted the P7m though, so I could go all out with the radiators (3) and all that. Great looking job you did 


Sorry if the message is muddled, had a pin in the ass trying to get it set up right! but I love the P5 and P7 even more but I'd suggest the rgb fittings. opague white coolant will mafe the RGB lighting show up better I believe.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 28, 2021)

thanks mate, all the fittings are barrow double seal cheap at about £4 each and thay do a fine job. you can add another 480 rad to the top of the P5 if your into making some brackets ive seen it done a few times both flat and standing. i dont use anything apart from distilled water with a bit of inhib anything more and its a step back in cooling i think last time i used colour in a my loops was at least 10 years ago. post a pic of your rigg bud.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 1, 2021)

Not much to say about it. Went all AMD this time around. Same case for years. I think the Green C70 is about the only thing that actually fits the ugly Noctuas.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm probably one of the rare few that don't think they are ugly lol.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I'm probably one of the rare few that don't think they are ugly lol.



Can't see them behind a windowless panel.    I get the Redux, though.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 1, 2021)

I like mine too, but someone was nice enough to say it looked worse than a Noctua fan


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 1, 2021)

StrayKAT said:


> Not much to say about it. Went all AMD this time around. Same case for years. I think the Green C70 is about the only thing that actually fits the ugly Noctuas.



What's up with the A12x25 on the case and the A12x25s on the cooler competing over airflow? Blowing in opposite directions.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> What's up with the A12x25 on the case and the A12x25s on the cooler competing over airflow? Blowing in opposite directions.


They're not competing. Pretty much this below (have 1 top fan, but I guess the pic didn't show it): CPU is intaking from the front side.

edit: haha..shit you're right. just flipped the cpu fans around. got a little too impatient, i guess. That is not what I meant. Good thing I haven't done anything with this machine yet.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 1, 2021)

my new rgb case is awesome


----------



## Secret Rival (Mar 1, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> thanks mate, all the fittings are barrow double seal cheap at about £4 each and thay do a fine job. you can add another 480 rad to the top of the P5 if your into making some brackets ive seen it done a few times both flat and standing. i dont use anything apart from distilled water with a bit of inhib anything more and its a step back in cooling i think last time i used colour in a my loops was at least 10 years ago. post a pic of your rigg bud.







I'm still working on it, the tubes are a bit crooked and I'm still trying to find a good way of measuring them. These are the 2nd tubes I did, the 1st with the regular C-Pro fittings was much better. Still, you can get a look at the tubes with the lighting. Long tubes are no good, but I have a way of using smaller sections with more fittings. As soon as I can get another set, I'll do that job. Not a great picture either.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 1, 2021)

that looks very nice, thay work good those rbg fittings, most of my pipes are recycled from customer builds apart from the long ones, crooked pipes dont worry me on my own riggs as long as thay seal well. im going to put another rad at the top sometime this year if one turns up or even if i have to buy one  my other intel rigg is mosty made of recycled bits ive took off folks riggs even the processor was a gift.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 4, 2021)

All my Tech


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 4, 2021)

What’s the egg carton for? Keeping the screws sorted?


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 4, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> What’s the egg carton for? Keeping the screws sorted?


Yes-Sir


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2021)

genius


----------



## Shooter308 (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's my new custom build;

New - Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus WiFi motherboard 
New - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X CPU 
New - 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-PC3000 memory 
New - Samsung V-NAND EVO 860 SSD Sata 1 TB drive
New - Corsair RM650X modular PSU 
New - Phanteks Pro M Tempered Glass 
Used - same MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB video card 

I just want to get some RGB strips and a RGB fan for the rear of the case.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 5, 2021)

My new setup, finally shifted to this amazing gaming desk gifted by my sister couple of months ago


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 5, 2021)

Shooter308 said:


> Here's my new custom build;
> 
> New - Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus WiFi motherboard
> New - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X CPU
> New - 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-PC3000 memory


Did you use XMP for that Corsair Vengeance LPX? Right now, it seems to be working fine. (With same CPU)


----------



## Shooter308 (Mar 5, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Did you use XMP for that Corsair Vengeance LPX? Right now, it seems to be working fine. (With same CPU)


I have not messed with XMP yet on my system.

I've been busy building a custom desktop for a friend, and I just changed out the mobo on a HP Elitebook 8460w laptop last night.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

My Ryzen timeline:

January 3, 2020, was when I bought my Ryzen system at Best Buy literally (MSI B450 Tomahawk, Ryzen 3 3200G and 16 GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 SDRAM) and walked out with the build, was super happy and thus felt sort of like I owned the joint! 

For the Matisse, I got that in June, 2020, remembered being excited to be in Windows 10 1909 with it and chatting to one of my buddies about it, IIRC.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s so weird seeing the back of my motherboard


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2021)

So its been about two years with this build with no maintenance. There wasnt any big dust cakes apart from the front honeycomb and temperatures have been stable even during summer! Thanks to placing a small gap at the front glass panel to let air in.

Sadly one of my fans died and ruined the rgb daisy chain but used this as an opportunity to clean install a deepcool fh-10 to control all the PWM fans and bought a new LL120 to restore the rgb lights. 

She looks just as good as two years ago


----------



## Vendor (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## theFOoL (Mar 7, 2021)

Vendor said:


> got new 2x 120mm fans installed at the top of my case for better cpu cooling as temps seems bit high ever since the case upgrade (maybe due to lack of fans), he got them for really good price, it can't be any better, 3 new local branded fans with 1 month warranty for only ₹600 (8.2$) from Nehru Place, the one for his skylake-x build he got from where he work
> 
> for some weird reason the fan on right has somewhat lower airflow, atleast that's what we both discovered we put our hands at the top of the case even without dust filter
> View attachment 191388View attachment 191389View attachment 191390View attachment 191391View attachment 191392View attachment 191393View attachment 191394View attachment 191395View attachment 191396View attachment 191397


Why is it so Foggy?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 7, 2021)

i went RGB 
FX 8320 + RX580 8GB + 2x4GB DDR3 + antec neptune 240 oriented in GNexus approved way






rk3066 said:


> Why is it so Foggy?


hotboxing his room?


----------



## Vendor (Mar 7, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Why is it so Foggy?


Idk, probably my phone camera, the first pic I took of case lying on bed looked good but idk what happened after that, probably lack of light or tint and glare on my tempered glass



de.das.dude said:


> i went RGB
> FX 8320 + RX580 8GB + 2x4GB DDR3 + antec neptune 240 oriented in GNexus approved way
> View attachment 191423
> 
> ...


Wow you still rocking that several years old FX CPU. Nice to see you upgrading to a decent 1080p GPU though


----------



## Secret Rival (Mar 9, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> thanks mate, all the fittings are barrow double seal cheap at about £4 each and thay do a fine job. you can add another 480 rad to the top of the P5 if your into making some brackets ive seen it done a few times both flat and standing. i dont use anything apart from distilled water with a bit of inhib anything more and its a step back in cooling i think last time i used colour in a my loops was at least 10 years ago. post a pic of your rigg bud.


One more before I redo the tubes and add a few more fittings. The pump RGB wasn't working, Thermaltake sent me a brand new pump to exchange. They have great customer service, I like all their newer stuff. hope to see more soon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 9, 2021)

Vendor said:


> Idk, probably my phone camera, the first pic I took of case lying on bed looked good but idk what happened after that, probably lack of light or tint and glare on my tempered glass
> 
> 
> Wow you still rocking that several years old FX CPU. Nice to see you upgrading to a decent 1080p GPU though


tbh its been pretty adequate with what i do, and since i dont get much time to game everyday, i havent bothered. IT still gives playable fps in all my games so im happy with it!
Rx580 helps ofcourse


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

My setup and my pc running it




actually old image here is most newest version


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> View attachment 191750View attachment 191751
> My setup and my pc running it
> 
> View attachment 191752
> actually old image here is most newest version



Good build, but I would REALLY prioritize getting rid of that rubbish "500 watt" power supply. Only 372 watts total on the 12V rails (the actual output rating) is abysmal, and even then it's totally possible it could blow up before reaching THAT number. There's no guarantees on the cleanliness on the output signal, longevity, anything. There are many many affordable 400W and 500W units available from reputable brands that would be far better in every respect and provide much cleaner power for your brand new parts.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> View attachment 191750View attachment 191751
> My setup and my pc running it
> 
> View attachment 191752
> actually old image here is most newest version



Where did you get that model rocket and how much did it cost? That looks awesome


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Good build, but I would REALLY prioritize getting rid of that rubbish "500 watt" power supply.


And, also will be limited to 8 lanes, because it's one of the IGP Ryzens.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Good build, but I would REALLY prioritize getting rid of that rubbish "500 watt" power supply. Only 372 watts total on the 12V rails (the actual output rating) is abysmal, and even then it's totally possible it could blow up before reaching THAT number. There's no guarantees on the cleanliness on the output signal, longevity, anything. There are many many affordable 400W and 500W units available from reputable brands that would be far better in every respect and provide much cleaner power for your brand new parts.


i knew that i wanted a 300w but couldent find one



lynx29 said:


> Where did you get that model rocket and how much did it cost? That looks awesome


Lego saturn V


RJARRRPCGP said:


> And, also will be limited to 8 lanes, because it's one of the IGP Ryzens.


Its a 1060 its fine with 8 lanes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> View attachment 191750View attachment 191751
> My setup and my pc running it
> 
> View attachment 191752
> actually old image here is most newest version


That's a very cool setup. Compact and functional. Nice!



PooPipeBoy said:


> There are many many affordable 400W and 500W units available from reputable brands that would be far better in every respect and provide much cleaner power for your brand new parts.


Thermaltake is not a reputable brand? I beg to differ. That PSU is just fine for what is connected to it.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Its a 1060 its fine with 8 lanes


I dunno about GeForce GTX 1060, but I saw my Radeon RX 580 work fine with 8 lanes.  It did work well with DirectX 9-based Halo Custom Edition.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 10, 2021)

Sweet build man, I had a question about the last picture until I realized it was flipped 

I agree about the rocket that thing is awesome, so are your other Lego sets.

We have some for our boys but some how we get to build it


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Thermaltake is not a reputable brand? I beg to differ. That PSU is just fine for what is connected to it.



It's his decision if he wants to run the PSU at over 50% capacity with the RX580 and make the motherboard power delivery components work harder to filter out the noise on those power rails. It's not like all Thermaltake products are junk, but those bottom-of-the-barrel units they give away with cases aren't worth much.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Lego saturn V



I don't know why this thought popped in to my head, but if you ever get a Playstation 5, that rocket would look absolutely amazing next to it... haha 

It really is awesome setup though, well done


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> It's his decision if he wants to run the PSU at over 50% capacity with the RX580 and make the motherboard power delivery components work harder to filter out the noise on those power rails. It's not like all Thermaltake products are junk, but those bottom-of-the-barrel units they give away with cases aren't worth much.


It doesn't run a 580 anymore it's doing a 1060



lynx29 said:


> I don't know why this thought popped in to my head, but if you ever get a Playstation 5, that rocket would look absolutely amazing next to it... haha
> 
> It really is awesome setup though, well done


I do have a ps3


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Mar 10, 2021)

New AIO.


----------



## Anymal (Mar 10, 2021)

What is missing?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 14, 2021)

This is the boredom/money to burn swap while I wait for a 5950X to be Avail........ Had a hard time deciding if I wanted to go with my Crosshair 8 Hero or Aorus Master in the end I went master due to it being less work since it was in a box. This will replace my 3900X system whenever I get a hold of the 16 core........



The main hardware swaps.....




Haven't cable managed yet don't Judge
New/ Old
 

Goodbye my old friend you were a pretty fun CPU gotta say....




Quick stock benchmarks..... Overall the Ryzen based system feels way more snappy gaming is about the same but temps are much lower I really thought the 5800X might be a problem to cool but after an hour in blender I capped out around 74C vs 91C on my 9900k with a 20c ambient which was still much slower at 5ghz rendering....



Sorry for the picture Spam.....


----------



## Aiden_ (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a PC too btw. 





Isaac` said:


> It doesn't run a 580 anymore it's doing a 1060
> 
> 
> I do have a ps3


I love this guy!


----------



## HQi88 (Mar 16, 2021)

My first post on this form! Hello!

Thought I'd share the PC I built in 2019. Its been through quite a few changes since then to get to where it is now:



Spoiler: Exterior View and Case








Originally I bought a Cougar MX330 but after browsing Kijiji I found this beauty instead, a Lancool PC-K65 from 2012. Better yet allowed me to fit a larger air cooler too! Unfortunate, the front USBs were not working (located under the flap at the top of the case) so I had to install a drive bay USB expansion thingy.



Spoiler: Interior and not great cable management















Current specs:

CPU: Ryzen5 3600X
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S
GPU: Asus R7 260X OC
RAM: 32GB TeamGroup DDR4 3200MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 UD
Storage: 1TB M.2 NVME
PSU: ToughPower 750W Gold
Fans:  2x 140mm intake + 120mm exhaust (stock fans that came with the case)

Not the best cable management, but it will do for now I guess. That vertical metal channel is really helpful!

*Quirks:*
I had bought 5700XT when I first built it but then college homework hit and I couldnt really play games anymore. So I grabbed my current GPU off Kijiji for $30 and sold the 5700XT for $700. Hopefully the GPU shortage ends when I graduate next year and I can upgrade.

Motherboard only has 3 fan headers, 1 for CPU, 1 for exhaust, 1 for front intake. Hence the LCD fan controller. Hopefully it looks nice.

*Case Modification Plans:*
- Got a pair of ML140s but as the fan controller is a 3pin, the ML140s wont spin slower than 950rpm which makes an annoying whoosh sound.  Have to buy a PWM Y-splitter and plug that into the PWM fan headers on the mobo
- Replace the CD drive and fan controller with a 5inch AIDA64 that fits in the two 5.25 in bays
- Repaint insides of case a darker shade of grey and repaint outside of case with new layer of black paint
- Shave down the 5.25 bay's length and remove HDD cages
- Build a PSU shroud and add a vertical panel to help cover up the cable channel and the mess of cables there. Probably use a darker wood for that
- Find replacement top IO if possible

I will probably try to get all that done in the summer, might post an update by the end of August or something.

Sorry for long post


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Not the best cable management, but it will do for now I guess. That vertical metal channel is really helpful!



Hope this makes you feel better


----------



## HQi88 (Mar 16, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hope this makes you feel better



 oh god why.

I've been been watching too much JayzTwoCents and a have developed a phobia of unmanaged cables


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> oh god why.
> 
> I've been been watching too much JayzTwoCents and a have developed a phobia of unmanaged cables



Do you see any cable?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> oh god why.
> 
> I've been been watching too much JayzTwoCents and a have developed a phobia of unmanaged cables


That's not exactly a bad thing. Cable management can be as important functionally as it is aesthetically.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2021)

Inside the Case pretty much behind the Motherboard hidden inside a compartment not really, at least for me.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 17, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you see any cable?
> 
> View attachment 192710



The seen cannot be unseen, true, but it's also true that the unseen cannot be seen!

And anyway, if people hate ugly cables so much, why not just avoid looking in places where ugly cables are likely to be? I don't get it.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 17, 2021)

You guys are awesome.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> For $30 you could get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me most of these tower coolers with 120MM fans work just about the same. Maybe I will pull my Frio out of storage and see how that cools an AM4 CPU but you are right. I recently got the Antec A400 and the one thing I will give this cooler is the mounting is the easiest (If you have AM4) I have even seen as it is preinstalled and you just put 2 clips onto the hooks on the stand offs. The ARGB element is nice too.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 17, 2021)

Nothing fancy but does the job


----------



## freeagent (Mar 17, 2021)

FilipM said:


> *snip*
> 
> Nothing fancy but does the job


Ohhh cmon now..

Its a little fancy 

Noice


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 17, 2021)

FilipM said:


> View attachment 192851
> 
> Nothing fancy but does the job



How high is your RAM clocked that you need an 80mm fan pointed at it?  Hope it's on a nice, stable surface!


----------



## MegaBlogs (Mar 17, 2021)

Wooow, i really like it


----------



## FilipM (Mar 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> How high is your RAM clocked that you need an 80mm fan pointed at it?  Hope it's on a nice, stable surface!



Ran Samsung C-Die at 3733 prior to this, so just kept it ...Running at 7V, barely audible.

Im running Samsung B-Die now at 3933 at CL15, all custom sub timings. Nothing spectacular, just kept the fan haha..FE GPU's are nice tables


----------



## DAWMan (Mar 17, 2021)

Last NOS i7-4790k.
When Intel or AMD release a worthy replacement I can delegate this as a 2nd spare.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 18, 2021)

Rate my setup


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Rate my setup


I would add some Watercooling  is a pity such a big case with all that empty space


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 18, 2021)

What’s the folding potential like?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> What’s the folding potential like?




Award of the week goes to Biff


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

We still need RAM dammit, my second PC:


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> We still need RAM dammit, my second PC:
> 
> View attachment 193168


And a GPU support mount


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

Alexa said:


> And a GPU support mount


Nah, it's just a 7850... I don't have one even on my main rig with my 1080 Ti


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, it's just a 7850... I don't have one even on my main rig with my 1080 Ti


*it bothers me so much*

My thicc boi GPU does indeed need one though:






Took this pic today after installing my new Seasonic Prime PX-750. Look how I massacred that 24-pin to make it fit.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

Alexa said:


> *it bothers me so much*
> 
> My thicc boi GPU does indeed need one though:


I'll post a pic on my main rig after I've changed the motherboard from this B450 to a B550 one, it waits on my desk that I'll install it


----------



## FireFox (Mar 20, 2021)

Alexa said:


> *it bothers me so much*
> 
> My thicc boi GPU does indeed need one though:
> 
> ...


Why the Graphic card looks like bended?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Why the Graphic card looks like bended?


It isn't, just the angle. The card is perfectly straight. Was bent before I got the GPU mount.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 20, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Rate my setup


That fan just sets it off. 10/10 with no thought *golf clap*


biffzinker said:


> What’s the folding potential like?


Unbelievably easy..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

Had to reinstall Win10 but here we go 








e: The graphics card was little bent, the cooler wasn't put properly (as I repasted it too), now it's fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nothing more satisfying than seeing everything run after a day of PC-related work. My PSU arrived today as soon as I woke up, didn't even breakfast, I went straight to work. Finished in about 2 hours with everything, being glad to see the PSU working. Responsibilities can wait!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Had to reinstall Win10 but here we go


looking very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 20, 2021)

Tfw my joke post gets more admiration than my actual rig lol


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Technically its two systems in one, but the left side is the monster among the two.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Technically its two systems in one, but the left side is the monster among the two.


Specs of both systems?

You can add your Systems specs here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Left Side is TR3970x, Right Side is a Zen 3900x, do you want breakdowns of all hardware?

Asus Zenith II Alpha On the Left - Asus X570-e Gaming on the Right
EVGA FTW 3090 GFX Card on Left, Power Color 6900XT on the right.
GSKILL 16GB x 8 4000Mhz -128GB on Left - GSKILL 16GB x 2 4000Mhz - 32GB on Right
4TB Sabrent Rocket + on the left - 2TB Sabrent Rocket on the Right
Creative AE-9 on the left, Mainboard Default Sound on the left.
Thermal Take 360 Rinng Liquid Cooling on Both Sides.
Rosewill 1600Watt Leonitas Power Supply on the Left - Corsair 1500 Watt On the Right.

yeah I know, rosewill sucks, but its a solid PS.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Left Side is TR3970x, Right Side is a Zen 3900x, do you want breakdowns of all hardware?
> 
> Asus Zenith II Alpha On the Left - Asus X570-e Gaming on the Right
> EVGA FTW 3090 GFX Card on Left, Power Color 6900XT on the right.
> ...


What's up with 8 blu ray drives?


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

, just in case I want to rip a whole season, no swapping discs 

PS, system was assembled over two years. Started with the 3900x and then built TR3970x and added case.
Previous system used an old Lian-Li Cube case, but I found it was too small to keep everything cool, and it wasnt really designed for 2 rigs.  The current case is amazingly versatile.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2021)

Last time I saw that many optical drives in an one system, that was when someone had an own cd burning factory.


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Yeah, way back when I did some service work on one of those DVD burning robots, it was really cool but what a crazy setup, 8x drives like mine but it had the ability to have the robot load each disk into each of hte 8x drives as they finished their work.
The software was wonky as hell but it did work most of the time.


----------



## Secret Rival (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Yeah, way back when I did some service work on one of those DVD burning robots, it was really cool but what a crazy setup, 8x drives like mine but it had the ability to have the robot load each disk into each of hte 8x drives as they finished their work.
> The software was wonky as hell but it did work most of the time.


Nice Thermaltake case.
I have a few, really wanted the Core P7 but I think it's finished. have not seen this one before


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Similar to this one but with more drives and two spindles one to take discs from and one to drop them on when done.



			https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Dismantle-Stackable-Certified-CA-1F5-00F1WN-00/dp/B01EGBZA1C/ref=sr_1_1?crid=5FQN1SYQ4IFU&dchild=1&keywords=thermaltake+dual+system+case&qid=1616438204&sprefix=Thermal+Take+Dual+System%2Caps%2C199&sr=8-1
		



Secret Rival said:


> Nice Thermaltake case.
> I have a few, really wanted the Core P7 but I think it's finished. have not seen this one before





			https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Dismantle-Stackable-Certified-CA-1F5-00F1WN-00/dp/B01EGBZA1C/ref=sr_1_1?crid=5FQN1SYQ4IFU&dchild=1&keywords=thermaltake+dual+system+case&qid=1616438204&sprefix=Thermal+Take+Dual+System%2Caps%2C199&sr=8-1
		


if you decide to get one, be aware they are monsters, its like having a mini fridge next to your desk, only bigger .


----------



## FireFox (Mar 22, 2021)

ThermalTake Not sure Name not making fun of you i just find it funny and couldn't resist


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

LOL, fine yeah I was being lazy about it, so after you called me out on that, I went ahead and found it 



FireFox said:


> ThermalTake Not sure Name not making fun of you i just find it funny and couldn't resist


I also have an older one I got maybe 3 years ago, I really cant remember what model it is but it had two swinging sides that can be setup to swing out, it was a really weird case at the time, mostly for show builds etc, not very practical.  I never ended up using it, so there it sits, brand new in the box.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> View attachment 193408
> 
> Technically its two systems in one, but the left side is the monster among the two.


What's with all the optical drives? Seriously, are you a movie ripper?


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's with all the optical drives? Are you a movie ripper?


Not so much movies, just converting my library of older TV series into digital.  I own everything I rip

I have a ridiculous collection of legacy DVD's, started collecting 20 years ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Not so much movies, just converting my library of older TV series into digital.  I own everything I rip
> 
> I have a ridiculous collection of legacy DVD's, started collecting 20 years ago.


Fair enough. 8 drives though, that's something else..


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Nice Thermaltake case.
> I have a few, really wanted the Core P7 but I think it's finished. have not seen this one before


well that is funny, I just went out and checked, that spare case I have is a Core P7 Tempered Glass Edition 
its a big box, I think the darn thing was $450.00 or something.



lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. 8 drives though, that's something else..


Nah, 8 is just right, fills the case "almost", technically only needed 7x drives for what I do, but rarely some series have 8 discs.

Per Season that is.
Most of the new series cut episodes way back to like 10 per season, so you can fit the entire season on 3 discs.



Secret Rival said:


> Nice Thermaltake case.
> I have a few, really wanted the Core P7 but I think it's finished. have not seen this one before











I found a video describing this thing, music is a bit over the top, but its a bit of a monster this case.

seems like it is a lot of work to setup.


----------



## HQi88 (Mar 22, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> View attachment 193408
> 
> Technically its two systems in one, but the left side is the monster among the two.


 
Are the buttons next to the USBs the power buttons for each of your systems?


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes, they operate completely independently.


----------



## Secret Rival (Mar 23, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> well that is funny, I just went out and checked, that spare case I have is a Core P7 Tempered Glass Edition
> its a big box, I think the darn thing was $450.00 or something.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work, that is great with all those DVD drives, never thought of that! Could be useful for all the movies a have if I want them on disc, 
i'd need some dual layers though.....a lot of 'em


----------



## Morbius2021 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks!, yes, you could do that.  These are all dual layer compliant BD+ drives, they are the rare ones that read 4K discs too .

I wont touch the firmware on those though, right now they work great..


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2021)

This is my sons Roblox and Minecraft box.. he doesn’t know yet because he’s playing in the back yard, and I just finished putting it together. My oldest boy is 8 and the GPU is 11 lol.. he should have my 980 but.. you know. I have it tuned for a nice tree hugging 4500 that scales up and down like stock. It’s pretty quiet actually.. a little jelly so I’ll have to work on mine a bit and ditch a couple of fans. I forgot how nice that board is.. 

3770K, Z77 OC Formula, 12GB G.Skill, GTX 580 Matrix Platinum, Intel 545S 256GB, CM Silent Pro M2 850, Fractal Define R4

I also took a bolt, put a few rubber grommets on it, and stuck the assembly into a McDonald’s straw and that is keeping the sag away


----------



## HQi88 (Mar 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This is my sons Roblox and Minecraft box.. he doesn’t know yet because he’s playing in the back yard, and I just finished putting it together. My oldest boy is 8 and the GPU is 11 lol.. he should have my 980 but.. you know. I have it tuned for a nice tree hugging 4500 that scales up and down like stock. It’s pretty quiet actually.. a little jelly so I’ll have to work on mine a bit and ditch a couple of fans. I forgot how nice that board is..
> 
> 3770K, Z77 OC Formula, 12GB G.Skill, GTX 580 Matrix Platinum, Intel 545S 256GB, CM Silent Pro M2 850, Fractal Define R4
> 
> ...


Its always nice to see older hardware get re-used rather than be thrown in the trash

Lovely build


----------



## freeagent (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you sir, I very much appreciate it


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry for posting again but I changed the cooler from that tiny Cryorig to customized Eisbaer (if u ask what fans I have on the rad, I have two Corsair ML120s)


----------



## dogwitch (Apr 3, 2021)

so a small file server i was working on. that i was going to post here. has to be torn down. due to road work in front of my house. vibrated the hell out of my place. had it running doing testing the night of. work up and rush to it.  atm 5 disk have issues.
2 our right dead, one about to 2 more have massive seek errors. so hope in coming weeks. i will have it posted again.
lost 5tb of storage(small drives used for testing.)


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 3, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Sorry for posting again but I changed the cooler from that tiny Cryorig to customized Eisbaer (if u ask what fans I have on the rad, I have two Corsair ML120s)
> 
> View attachment 194179


nice clean except my eyes can't stand the blue light


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> nice clean except my eyes can't stand the blue light


Not that bright actually, looks just so bright on a photo.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 3, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Not that bright actually, looks just so bright on a photo.


Did you get a new case too? I thought you had something else?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Did you get a new case too? I thought you had something else?


The same Define C Mini which I bought last year. I just used my 2nd build (which had 7600K not that long time ago) as a temporary solution. Now that case serves as a HTPC.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 3, 2021)

That's right, sorry man! Must be the lights


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's right, sorry man! Must be the lights


I also changed the motherboard on this build so that can confuse too as well.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 9, 2021)

Be Noctua!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 9, 2021)

m6tzg6r said:


> Be Noctua!


Is your rear fan serving as an intake on purpose? Usually rear fan is an exhaust..


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes it's intake, i put a filter on the outside to catch dust.
It makes sense to me to draw in air for the CPU cooler with the fan mount that is right next to the CPU, rather than the fan mount further away on the front of the case.
Then the 140mm's on the roof exhaust the heat.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 11, 2021)

m6tzg6r said:


> Yes it's intake, i put a filter on the outside to catch dust.
> It makes sense to me to draw in air for the CPU cooler with the fan mount that is right next to the CPU, rather than the fan mount further away on the front of the case.
> Then the 140mm's on the roof exhaust the heat.


How much of a difference did the additional fans on the PSU shroud make? Or is it more for directing airflow?


----------



## m6tzg6r (Apr 11, 2021)

I didn't do any before or after temp checks but it probably helps. The GPU throws heat out the side so having the Noctua fans blowing that heat up and away should help keep the case cooler and stop some of that heat from going back into the GPU fans.


----------



## darrenj (Apr 11, 2021)

REBUILD
Gone is my nifty little Ghost Louqe S1 MKIII experiment. Great case but not optimal for the heat generated by am RTX 3080 and an AMD 5800x on water
Moved over to a Lian Li 110 Dynamic Mini. Amazing case with lots of features, I was able to expand cooling to a 360 radiator and a proper reservoir
I like the Lian Li Uni fans, a  bit noisy at higher speed but have good static pressure. Great daisy chain feature but the A-RGB connections are bespoke and cannot connect to a motherboard, they require their own unique controller. I looked high and low for adapter cables för Uni fans to motherboard  A-rgb connectors. Annoying and expensive.
Idle is at 40-42 celsius
Cinebench R23 80- 86 celsius
AC Vallahla 65-68 celsuis all maxed out
Doom Eternal a little cooler temps


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 11, 2021)

darrenj said:


> View attachment 196257View attachment 196258View attachment 196260View attachment 196261View attachment 196262View attachment 196263View attachment 196264REBUILD
> Gone is my nifty little Ghost Louqe S1 MKIII experiment. Great case but not optimal for the heat generated by am RTX 3080 and an AMD 5800x on water
> Moved over to a Lian Li 110 Dynamic Mini. Amazing case with lots of features, I was able to expand cooling to a 360 radiator and a proper reservoir
> I like the Lian Li Uni fans, a  bit noisy at higher speed but have good static pressure. Great daisy chain feature but the A-RGB connections are bespoke and cannot connect to a motherboard, they require their own unique controller. I looked high and low for adapter cables för Uni fans to motherboard  A-rgb connectors. Annoying and expensive.
> ...



extremely clean and compact - very nice.


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 14, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> well that is funny, I just went out and checked, that spare case I have is a Core P7 Tempered Glass Edition
> its a big box, I think the darn thing was $450.00 or something.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to this post, and being in the right place at the right time, I was able to speak with Mr. Morbius2021 and he actually sold me this T.T. Core p7 that I've only been trying to get since October! I'm still stunned, It arrived like I bought it brand new, because everything was untouched - just as described! I just want to say thank you again, Morbius2021 - you were there the whole time, kept me at ease and communicated every step of the way. Just want to let you all know that this guy is great to do a deal with if you ever find yourself in that situation. Knows a lot about computers also. Here is what I bought. Soon, I will put the parts in it and repost but I just had to get this out.
I was so lucky to run into him! Fantastic....


----------



## wolf (Apr 14, 2021)

I just can't stop with the 3D Printer...

Current iteration. I wanted to use the tempered glass panel to show off the internals, so the CPU duct is now 90 degrees, it seals against the glass side panel to pull air from the rear vented panel which I added a dust filter to. 

I've also added the 5" screen with 3d printed surrounds that hide cables, printed a 2 piece cover for the pcie power connectors too, and the gpu fan ducts are another few revisions deep, they seal better and look cleaner.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 14, 2021)

This is actually where the Wraith Stealth for my 5600X and my old GT 1030 ended up. Nice little office PC (Ryzen 3100, Crucial Ballistix 16GB 3200, Gigabyte B550M S2H and 500GB Samsung 970 Evo NVMe) that I built in 2020 and the reliability of it has been great. Far better than the Core i3 6100 that it replaced. Just installed a new case fan and AX200 wifi/bluetooth card.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 14, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is actually where the Wraith Stealth for my 5600X and my old GT 1030 ended up. Nice little office PC (Ryzen 3100, Crucial Ballistix 16GB 3200, Gigabyte B550M S2H and 500GB Samsung 970 Evo NVMe) that I built in 2020 and the reliability of it has been great. Far better than the Core i3 6100 that it replaced. Just installed a new case fan and AX200 wifi/bluetooth card.
> 
> View attachment 196632


Nice, btw when the last time i saw passive cooled card


----------



## freeagent (Apr 14, 2021)

So.. I got that new Thermalright Frost Commander 140.. Its actually pretty decent. Just sitting here doing nothing is about 6c cooler. But that could be because I am not using AS5 right now lol 

But probably not..


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2021)

Holy crap and I thought my Cryorig R1 Universal was big damn that bitch is thicc


----------



## cole2109 (Apr 16, 2021)

My last build.

Ryzen 5900X
Asus X570-E
Palit 3080
HyperX Predator 32GB 3600MHz
FRACTAL DESIGN DEFINE R6
Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe
Samsung 960/970 EVO
Corsair 1000W
EK-CoolStream SE 360
EK-CoolStream XE 360
EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM (incl. sl. pump)
EK-Quantum Torque HDC 12
EK-Quantum Torque Rotary 90°
EK-Quantum Vector RE RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
EK-Quantum Velocity D-RGB - AMD Nickel + Plexi
EK-Quantum Velocity PreciseMount - Black
EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB (500-2200 rpm)
EK-CryoFuel Navy Blue (Premix 1000mL)


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2021)

I swapped some fans around and I promise this will be my last pic until I get a GPU lol


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Apr 17, 2021)

The size of dat fan is comical and I love it  

Man, I wish my tablet didn't take such shitty pictures.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 17, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> The size of dat fan is comical and I love it
> 
> Man, I wish my tablet didn't take such shitty pictures.


Are you talking about that little guy? That thing rips up to 1960rpm when I thought it had a 1700rpm limit 

The cooler itself is much quieter without my TY-143 on it (the red one)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't forget about those Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC 3000 PWMs! I got one blowing right on the Radeon RX 5600 XT!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> until I get a GPU



May the force be with you.


----------



## HQi88 (Apr 17, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Don't forget about those Noctua NF-F12 industrial PPC 3000 PWMs! I got one blowing right on the Radeon RX 5600 XT!





Spoiler: I have a pair of NF-A14 industrial PPC 3000 PWMs














I cant attach them to my 5.25in drive bay fan controller because the minimum speed they run at is ~1500 rpm on DC. Gotta grab a PWM splitter cable to be able to use these


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2021)

Simple and clean


----------



## freeagent (Apr 17, 2021)

She is minty


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi,
Too clean might have to mess it up a little


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 17, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Too clean might have to mess it up a little


Unfortunately I clean the most dust off too often


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 17, 2021)

Taken with my LG G4


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 18, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Taken with my LG G4
> 
> View attachment 197070​


Reminds me of the 8 GB of DDR2 that I had, for 4 of them, I needed 1.90V VDIMM for 333 Mhz. (666/667) Both on Asus P5QL Pro, (from 2008) before getting the Asus Maximus II Gene. (from 2009, which I got in 2013) On the first motherboard mentioned that I tested 8 GB on, it froze at the BIOS logo at stock VDIMM, even at 333 Mhz, IIRC.


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't know if I'm gonna finish tonight, but ATM, this is my computer on my new chassis, thank you once again, Morbius2021 for selling it to me!
Probably have tubes on it by tomorrow.
Not sure if I should keep the current fans on the inside, or flip it to the outside (with the pump on the inside, although I have another idea for the pump, at least for now).


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 23, 2021)

In love with the power I got with such a small footprint.


----------



## Morbius2021 (Apr 23, 2021)

New To Me - Dual E5-2690V4 Server with 256GB ECC Registered DDR4 2400Mhz, and a Raid 6 Supermicro 3108 Card on the side with Cachevault Module - Will be a new mailserver+


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 24, 2021)

I decided to remove the 3x360mm rads and just go with the enormous MO-RA3 420 Pro, it looks so badass. The original pump res combo is ghetto rigged to the back of two NF-A20's, there really was no other way


----------



## phill (Apr 24, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> New To Me - Dual E5-2690V4 Server with 256GB ECC Registered DDR4 2400Mhz, and a Raid 6 Supermicro 3108 Card on the side with Cachevault Module - Will be a new mailserver+
> View attachment 197882


Loving the overkill!!  

This thread is awesome!!  Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 24, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> View attachment 197936
> I decided to remove the 3x360mm rads and just go with the enormous MO-RA3 420 Pro, it looks so badass. The original pump res combo is ghetto rigged to the back of two NF-A20's, there really was no other way



Do you need an AC-powered pump to push all that fluid?  Wow.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 24, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> In love with the power I got with such a small footprint.
> 
> View attachment 197876



that is a beautiful build indeed!

so you have intake at bottom hitting your 3080? and both at top are exhaust?  where does your CPU get fresh air?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> The size of dat fan is comical and I love it
> 
> Man, I wish my tablet didn't take such shitty pictures.


Post them up! Don't be shy..

I actually meant to say this when you posted this..


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 24, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> I don't know if I'm gonna finish tonight,


looking good bud, it will be epic when done.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> View attachment 197936
> I decided to remove the 3x360mm rads and just go with the enormous MO-RA3 420 Pro, it looks so badass. The original pump res combo is ghetto rigged to the back of two NF-A20's, there really was no other way


looks like a truck radiator


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that is a beautiful build indeed!
> 
> so you have intake at bottom hitting your 3080? and both at top are exhaust?  where does your CPU get fresh air?




Bottom Intakes are 2 Arctic P14s that I have an 8mm 120 to 140mm adapter. The card is deshrouded.







I got a filter from my previous case cut it up and super glued magneic strips on it. I then placed it at the back.








The cooler is set to intake air from the rear. One odd quirk of the Aorus B550i is the cpu socket is a little higher than the others and the top fans almost touches the fan clips of the cooler.





Temp-wise. I managed to tame the 5800x by a lot of tweaking. PBO is on so idle temps are all over the place. Curve optimizer is -10 on 2 best cores and -20 on the rest. Auto voltage.





GPU temps never goes to 70C and Memory temps never exceed 94C


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 24, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Do you need an AC-powered pump to push all that fluid?  Wow.


I'd love to do a dual D5 PWM but the pump housing with mounting mechanism from Watercool alone is 143 euro, pump is 79  A single D5 does the job, but the flow could be better.



micropage7 said:


> looks like a truck radiator


It is, just a bit more sophisticated hahaha.


toilet pepper said:


> Bottom Intakes are 2 Arctic P14s that I have an 8mm 120 to 140mm adapter. The card is deshrouded.
> 
> View attachment 197991
> 
> ...


I bet you've already tried it but what about a negative voltage offset?

Had a really nice eve overclocking an old FX-9370. It is sort of a secondary rig right now that's being used to abuse old AM3-AM3+ CPU's


----------



## toilet pepper (Apr 24, 2021)

I havent tried to lower the voltage yet but I alreay capped the power, thermal and amp limit in the bios. 

At this point, I feel if I lower it more I might be just clock-stretching.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 24, 2021)

My current daily.
x2 5675's on SR-2


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 24, 2021)

Mr.Scott said:


> My current daily.
> x2 5675's on SR-2View attachment 198013


My god, that SR-2 is so sexy. Please take good care of it, they're getting rare.


----------



## HQi88 (Apr 25, 2021)

So I've been a busy bee, trawling the interwebs for interesting hardware. I've managed to accumulate enough stuff to give my PC a newer look and to improve cooling of my components. Hopefully its ok if I post again.



Spoiler: New Fans












Got a pair of Chromax NF-A15's for my NH-U14S and a pair of NF-A14 industrial 3000RPM PWM fans for intake!



Spoiler: NH-U14S with two black fans looks really nice!











Spoiler: M.2 SSD Heatsink








A cheap $5 heatsink off AliExpress. It was more to for the looks than actual cooling but will still keep temps cool.



Spoiler: Phanteks HALOS RGB











RGB or performance? Why not both?



Spoiler: Exterior View


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 25, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> So I've been a busy bee, trawling the interwebs for interesting hardware. I've managed to accumulate enough stuff to give my PC a newer look and to improve cooling of my components. Hopefully its ok if I post again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Phanteks Halos RGB shrouds as well, only I decided to install them with the LEDs pointing outward. Then they can be dimmed right down and you get this interesting LED ring lighting effect. The drawback is that most of the standard RGB effects are too bright. Although I did just add a new DEMCiflex filter to the front panel and it helps reduce the brightness a bit.


----------



## HQi88 (Apr 25, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I have the Phanteks Halos RGB shrouds as well, only I decided to install them with the LEDs pointing outward. Then they can be dimmed right down and you get this interesting LED ring lighting effect. The drawback is that most of the standard RGB effects are too bright. Although I did just add a new DEMCiflex filter to the front panel and it helps reduce the brightness a bit.
> 
> View attachment 198028



Wow thats a really neat effect! Might try that out


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 27, 2021)

I swear, I did not intend for the front panel to be the same colour as the coffee


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I swear, I did not intend for the front panel to be the same colour as the coffee


don't you interested using paracord or sleeving that colorful cables to make it clean?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 27, 2021)

I think its pretty cool as is.. Analogue RGB 

But without the G and B..


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 27, 2021)

I really like my silent PC case, the subtle RGB coming from the sides does not distract me but is still really nice to look at from time to time. Having 4 sound dampening panels really does not hurt my temps that bad at all due to the way I have the airflow setup (plus investing in a stronger external fan - see system specs)


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 27, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> don't you interested using paracord or sleeving that colorful cables to make it clean?



I agree it's not my style, but that's just the lead for the C14 socket. It goes into the HDPlex AC-DC brick and comes out the other end into a modular connector. Not sure how feasible it is to disassemble and I'm not too keen on it either. The rest of the cables are all sleeved either ribbon or translucent style.


----------



## HQi88 (Apr 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I swear, I did not intend for the front panel to be the same colour as the coffee



Wow thats really cool! If I may ask, how did you make the back plate and how did you make it?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 28, 2021)

@tabascosauz where the heck is your GPU???


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Wow thats really cool! If I may ask, how did you make the back plate and how did you make it?



Backplate? I don't think I made anything, it's just the HT5.



lynx29 said:


> @tabascosauz where the heck is your GPU???



This is my sig rig, not my main. Vega 7. Also 5900X under a L9x65 would SUCK lmao


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm not happy with the tube work (it's bad, I know), but I've only tried it a few times and really need to measure a bit better.
It is what it is for now and I hope to improve it, but I really love this case. I didn't want to waste my new set of tubing, so I used scraps for the one from the radiator to the top of the water block. The other 2 are a bit crooked. Thank you again, Morbius2021 for kind words of encouragement.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> I'm not happy with the tube work (it's bad, I know), but I've only tried it a few times and really need to measure a bit better.


I would never have the patience to put hard tubes, just nope.


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 28, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I would never have the patience to put hard tubes, just nope.


It's a bit hard, but I think it's worth doing once I get the measurements down.

it is a lot easier with Thermaltake C-pro fittings. Those are really good, imo. I'm using these crazy RGB fittings, you really have to gnaw a nice bevel into the tube in order to get the T.T. RGB fittings on, then it's a game of hide the wire


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> It's a bit hard, but I think it'w worth doing once I get the measurements down.
> 
> it is a lot easier with Thermaltake C-pro fittings. Those are really good, imo. I'm using these crazy RGB fittings, you really have to gnaw a nice bevel into the tube in order to get the T.T. RGB fittings on, then it's a game of hide the wire


I personally prefer anyway the oldschool soft-tube look so I'm fine with these.


----------



## 4x4n (May 2, 2021)

Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.

Before:




After:


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 198933
> ...



why would you ditch a custom loop for an AIO? (I'm newbie at watercooling, so being genuine lol)


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 3, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 198933
> ...



I prefer the "after" look, hands down!


----------



## HQi88 (May 3, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 198933
> ...



You are drawing


4x4n said:


> Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 198933
> ...



Honestly, I would reverse the direction of the fans. Your AIO is pulling hot air into your case which means that you could lower the temps on your GPU if you flipped your fan directions.

Otherwise, looks good!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 3, 2021)

Current System Setup. Still need a new video card but im happy with what I have so far so im not in a rush.


----------



## FireFox (May 3, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I prefer the "after" look


I prefer performance.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I prefer performance.


Who doesn't?


----------



## FireFox (May 3, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Who doesn't?


What i meant is that i liked better when the system was Watercooled   
Sorry me no understand good English


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> why would you ditch a custom loop for an AIO? (I'm newbie at watercooling, so being genuine lol)


Had to redo the loop after changing the video card and didn't want the hassle. Would like to get a newer card and then water cool it but it's crazy time right now with video cards.


Gmr_Chick said:


> I prefer the "after" look, hands down!


Thanks! I prefer it too. Went a little overboard with the rgb before.


HQi88 said:


> You are drawing
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would reverse the direction of the fans. Your AIO is pulling hot air into your case which means that you could lower the temps on your GPU if you flipped your fan directions.
> ...


This is just not true. I have had them both ways and having the fans as intake makes no difference in video card temps. When they are set to exhaust all the hot air from the case increases cpu temps 5-7 degrees.


FireFox said:


> I prefer performance.


Performance is basically the same. Maybe a 1-2 degree difference. I run WCG 24/7 all cores at 4.1ghz and my temps are in the low 60's.


----------



## FireFox (May 3, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Performance is basically the same. Maybe a 1-2 degree difference. I run WCG 24/7 all cores at 4.1ghz and my temps are in the low 60's.


So you're saying that the AIO is performing as good as the Watercooling Loop?


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2021)

4x4n said:


> This is just not true. I have had them both ways and having the fans as intake makes no difference in video card temps. When they are set to exhaust all the hot air from the case increases cpu temps 5-7 degrees.


Then your testing methodology is incorrect.
Moving the radiator to the top mount position and having fans as exhaust will result in lower temps, as long as you balance that with sufficient front intake fans.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

My PC ATM. In bits while I wait for a new pwm fan for my CPU radiator


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2021)

I would just blow on it..


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I would just blow on it..


I tried, but I got too close and burnt my lips


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> So you're saying that the AIO is performing as good as the Watercooling Loop?


Yup. This latest corsair aio is pretty good.


Caring1 said:


> Then your testing methodology is incorrect.
> Moving the radiator to the top mount position and having fans as exhaust will result in lower temps, as long as you balance that with sufficient front intake fans.


We can argue this forever. I've been water cooling for a long time and it's been my experience that having radiators as intakes is better. I'll agree that if the rad was at the top I'd want the fans to be as exhaust, but it will not give me substantially better temps than with it in front as intakes.


----------



## wolf (May 4, 2021)

Not much has changed this time... the CPU duct has a better fit against the TG panel, a few little tidbits on the de-shrouded 3080 to add some extra flair to the bare heatsink parts that were showing, plus Master Cheif is defending my case now.


----------



## FireFox (May 4, 2021)

Before.


After




Still need to shorten the tube from the GPU to Rad and seal off properly the empty fittings in the Distro plate.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 5, 2021)

Did a complete overhaul to my home server because SAS is the best thing ever and eSATA is a stupid thing that no one should ever use.

Also actually wanted to use proper server hardware for this build.

These are the parts I bought this year for the rebuild...




















Prices (including tax):
Intel Xeon E3-1260L: $31.06 from eBay
Supermicro X9CSM-F: $47.65 from eBay
LSI 9211-8i with cables: $65.38 from eBay
Fractal Define R5: $135.37 from Newegg (on eBay)
EVGA 500B: $8 from a local yard sale

Total cost of "new" parts: $287.46

I'm transferring my old hard drives to this server, and I already have 4x2GB PC3-10600E modules. I'm also using the same boot drive from my old server. I stole the CPU cooler from a Dell prebuilt that I have.

First thing I did was make sure everything worked together.






Everything worked perfectly, so once the case arrived, I started building.






I know it's weird to have an mATX board in a large ATX case, but the R5 met all of the criteria I set for a case. Plus, I've been wanting to work with this case for a while now.






I kinda wish the R5 had a basement for the PSU. Ran the cable for the rear fan.






Installed the drive cages, connected all of the fans, front panel, and power connectors. For airflow, I have two 140mm fans in the front and one in the rear.






Threw in my eight 3TB WD Red drives, which are still going strong after eight years of service (though I've only had them for about a year).






Did all of the cable management. I have to say, I'm kinda proud of how this turned out.






Of course, having it look nice from the front comes at the cost of the look at the back.






And, it works perfectly. I'm running OpenMediaVault, and the drives are in ZFS RAID-Z1.
















In the future, I'd like to upgrade all of the fans (likely either to Noctua Redux or Arctic P-series ones), add a faster NIC (maybe even experiment with 10Gb and SFP+), upgrade the RAM to 32GB, and maybe add a USB 3.0 card.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 5, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Made some changes to my main rig. Ditched my loop for now, probably go back to it and some point, upgraded the video card and toned down on the rgb.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 198933
> ...


I have the same case, if it's the 275R. My 275R is black.



sam_86314 said:


> Did a complete overhaul to my home server because SAS is the best thing ever and eSATA is a stupid thing that no one should ever use.
> 
> Also actually wanted to use proper server hardware for this build.
> 
> ...


For that PSU, did you visually inspect the caps? They may be bulging. (just like a bad battery)


----------



## sam_86314 (May 5, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I have the same case, if it's the 275R. My 275R is black.
> 
> 
> For that PSU, did you visually inspect the caps? They may be bulging. (just like a bad battery)


All the caps I could see (without removing the cover) look fine. I think this PSU was made in 2017, so not too old.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 6, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> All the caps I could see (without removing the cover) look fine. I think this PSU was made in 2017, so not too old.


Being a lower end model, if familiar with how pull the cover off and put it back on, with those plastic guards, check, especially the secondary side for bulging at the vents. The plastic parts, prevent arcing from the PSU to the PSU cover.


----------



## freeagent (May 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Still need to shorten the tube from the GPU to Rad and seal off properly the empty fittings in the Distro plate.


That thing is sexeh. We should let our chips meet each other, who knows maybe if they like each other enough they can give us some healthy chiplets later on


----------



## toilet pepper (May 6, 2021)

4 bucks for a 10 meter roll of wooden stickers and a 3D printed top panel to accomodate the AIO. At this point I have given up on cooling the 5800x in this case. There's no fresh air intake. The AIO is only getting hot air from the GPU. This can all be blamed to hobby mining and tropical temperatures.

I'm comfortable it reaching around 40-50c in idle and 70-80C in gaming and ambient of around 30c. I tried to use it in a room with AC at 23C and my good it runs very cool 60-70C CPU and GPU never reaches 50C.

If AMD says 90C is good then fine.


----------



## MFDoom (May 6, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> 4 bucks for a 10 meter roll of wooden stickers and a 3D printed top panel to accomodate the AIO. At this point I have given up on cooling the 5800x in this case. There's no fresh air intake. The AIO is only getting hot air from the GPU. This can all be blamed to hobby mining and tropical temperatures.
> 
> I'm comfortable it reaching around 40-50c in idle and 70-80C in gaming and ambient of around 30c. I tried to use it in a room with AC at 23C and my good it runs very cool 60-70C CPU and GPU never reaches 50C.
> 
> ...


Found the Idea of it being wooden a nice addition. And Cable management looks decent. Good Job


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2021)

Just finished up the build... time to dust and cable manage.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 6, 2021)

MFDoom said:


> Found the Idea of it being wooden a nice addition. And Cable management looks decent. Good Job


That's why the NR200 is the mainstream ITX case now. You can cram cables everywhere. There's 5 RGB connectors all routed to the back and I have a 2.5 inch cooler master controller at the front.

I just noticed. Noctua fans would look great with wood aesthetics.


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> That's why the NR200 is the mainstream ITX case now. You can cram cables everywhere. There's 5 RGB connectors all routed to the back and I have a 2.5 inch cooler master controller at the front.
> 
> I just noticed. Noctua fans would look great with wood aesthetics.


They also have these :

Customized Noctua theme paracord extension kit PSU exntended | Etsy


----------



## Space Lynx (May 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 199462
> 
> View attachment 199463
> 
> Just finished up the build... time to dust and cable manage.



that is amazing... how much do those heatsinks on the 3080 shave off on the vrm temps?


----------



## toilet pepper (May 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> They also have these :
> 
> Customized Noctua theme paracord extension kit PSU exntended | Etsy
> View attachment 199468


Ha! I got those custom silicone cables in the rig from Dream Big by Ray as well. Around $50 USD for custom length 24pin, 1x Sata, 2x 6+2 GPU, 1x 8pin CPU.

I'll pass on the brown Noctuas. 

I prefer the look of individual spaghetti cables in small cases and combed cables on large cases.


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that is amazing... how much do those heatsinks on the 3080 shave off on the vrm temps?


Well the card in my old case used to game at 74C and mine at 58 C with 88C memory temps (repasted)....

It now cannot break 62C in games and mines at 52C and 82C memory temps.... Those heatsinks get HOT but unfortunately I didn't track the VRM temps, they're primarily to cool off the ram chips... (the thermal pads on the stock card are over the backs of the ram) --  They're definitely doing something but unsure exactly how much.

the card at stock mines with 96C memory temps :O


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> View attachment 199462
> 
> View attachment 199463
> 
> Just finished up the build... time to dust and cable manage.


Is it just me or is the graphics card bent a little?


----------



## FireFox (May 6, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> Well the card in my old case used to game at 74C and mine at 58 C with 88C memory temps (repasted)....
> 
> It now cannot break 62C in games and mines at 52C and 82C memory temps.... Those heatsinks get HOT but unfortunately I didn't track the VRM temps, they're primarily to cool off the ram chips... (the thermal pads on the stock card are over the backs of the ram)


Give some water to it and it will thank you


----------



## phanbuey (May 6, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Is it just me or is the graphics card bent a little?



The backplate has stylish angles on it... the gfx card is straight but the backplate is weird.


----------



## khemist (May 7, 2021)

I'll get a better pic when i have better lighting and i'm finished with the case, not the best case for cable management and i would rather it only had glass on one side (think i'm going to tint one side Black)  but the messy side will be up against a wall.

I managed to kill one of my memory sticks when i pulled off the heatsink as it was being touched by the air cooler, managed to rip off one of the chips so i've got some Klev Bolt X non RGB memory arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Anoniem (May 8, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> That's why the NR200 is the mainstream ITX case now. You can cram cables everywhere. There's 5 RGB connectors all routed to the back and I have a 2.5 inch cooler master controller at the front.
> 
> I just noticed. Noctua fans would look great with wood aesthetics.


Noctua is love, Noctua is life. Well, if you manage to match it with something which is pretty hard. Vinyl wrapping rads perhaps? And yeah, the NR200 rocks. Megekko in The Netherlands had the case on sale for 79 euro and I was so tempted to get one.

EDIT: Also getting my new Streacom BC1 ready for some extreme overclocking on LGA775. That bench table is honestly just amazing, the thought that went into the design just baffles me. It's one massive slab of aluminium with everything you'll ever need. And yes, that 8800 GTS 320 is going to suffer


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Noctua is love, Noctua is life.


You need a better life!!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 8, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Noctua is love, Noctua is life. Well, if you manage to match it with something which is pretty hard. Vinyl wrapping rads perhaps?



Embrace the beige.  Come to the mismatched light side.  Ketchup and mustard uber alles.

Imagine the above in a low, soothing, yet creepy voice for full effect.


----------



## Anoniem (May 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Embrace the beige.  Come to the mismatched light side.  Ketchup and mustard uber alles.
> 
> Imagine the above in a low, soothing, yet creepy voice for full effect.


"Imagine the above in a low, soothing, yet creepy voice for full effect." Yeah that's not helping hahaha


lexluthermiester said:


> You need a better life!!


I'm perfectly comfortable where I am, cheers mate  Three Affligem Tripel are helping a lot in that regard hahaha.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2021)

@HQi88 
It was joke, no need to be angry..


----------



## Anoniem (May 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> @HQi88
> It was joke, no need to be angry..


Aye, Noctua fans are ugly in general but can be used in show builds when done right. Their performance is unquestionable, I would even use them in servers. We're all in here for hardware and a good time  Signing off, I've had enough C₂H₅OH. Sorry if this is off-topic.


----------



## HQi88 (May 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> @HQi88
> It was joke, no need to be angry..



 >.< no need to take me too srsly


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 10, 2021)

I got some shots of the Xeon E5-2678 V3 with the new Snowman cooler and my R9 270X swapped in. Up until now I've only sunk about US$400 into parts specific to this build (CPU, cooler, mobo, RAM, case, PSU) and used whatever spare parts were lying around for the rest of it. No complaints about the performance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I got some shots of the Xeon E5-2678 V3 with the new Snowman cooler and my R9 270X swapped in. Up until now I've only sunk about US$400 into parts specific to this build (CPU, cooler, mobo, RAM, case, PSU) and used whatever spare parts were lying around for the rest of it. No complaints about the performance.
> 
> View attachment 199829
> 
> View attachment 199830


What case is that?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What case is that?



Fractal Design Core 2300 Mid Tower. That's what I call.....contender!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Fractal Design Core 2300 Mid Tower. That's what I call.....contender!


Nice! I wonder if they have a front panel replacement to fit a grill.. The 2300 looks like the better choice over the 2500 as the vertical drive mounting plate seems the better way to mount drives. My question is, do the 3.5" drives mount on one side and 2.5" drive mount on the other? Or is it a one or the other kind of situation?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! I wonder if they have a front panel replacement to fit a grill.. The 2300 looks like the better choice over the 2500 as the vertical drive mounting plate seems the better way to mount drives. My question is, do the 3.5" drives mount on one side and 2.5" drive mount on the other? Or is it a one or the other kind of situation?



You know, it would actually be dead easy to make a custom front grill. The insert on the front is held in by clips and can be popped out (insert is upside down in the pic). The insert is flat on both sides so it would be simple to make a cutout and add a metal grill on the inside or something. Maybe even sandwich a dust filter in there. The front fans sit just behind the whole front panel.





It looks like you can mount three SSDs on the outside face of the vertical mount and you can mount three 3.5" hard drives on the inside face. My R9 270X already makes it impossible to mount a 3.5" drive in the middle, but even with a very long graphics card it won't interfere with the other two hard drives. So yeah you can have multiple SSDs and hard drives installed on both sides at the same time, it's not either-or.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> You know, it would actually be dead easy to make a custom front grill.


Looks like it. I would Dremmel out the cross section plastic to make for better airflow and get some metal mesh, paint it black and mount it in. 


PooPipeBoy said:


> It looks like you can mount three SSDs on the outside face of the vertical mount and you can mount three 3.5" hard drives on the inside face.


That is really cool! I love that there is 2 5.25" bays. I'm really liking that case. Gonna have to order a couple and try out system builds in them.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like it. I would Dremmel out the cross section plastic to make for better airflow and get some metal mesh, paint it black and mount it in.
> 
> That is really cool! I love that there is 2 5.25" bays. I'm really liking that case. Gonna have to order a couple and try out system builds in them.



If you can find a listing for them on sale then it would be a pretty good deal I reckon.


----------



## khemist (May 10, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Embrace the beige.  Come to the mismatched light side.  Ketchup and mustard uber alles.
> 
> Imagine the above in a low, soothing, yet creepy voice for full effect.



It's worth checking out the Arctic P12 series of fans, they are almost as good at a fraction of the price.

I have Noctua fans myself but since switching to a case with a glass side panel changed to these and i'll be getting some of the slim 15mm ones so i can use them on a Raijintek Morpheus GPU heatsink, again almost identical in performance for much less.

You just get the fan and Four screws in cheap packaging, so they are saving money that way.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 10, 2021)

I have the Arctic P14 in white for my Deshrouded 3080 and yeas they do make a difference. I had Cooler Master Sickleflow fans on there before and they can barely push air. The temp difference are not that big but the noise difference is noticeable.

You may also check the Thermaltake Toughfans 120/140. They are blatant carbon copies of the NFA12 and perform the same but they come in gray/black and not brown.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> for my Deshrouded 3080 and yeas they do make a difference.


Deshrouded? Pictures? Very intriguing!


----------



## toilet pepper (May 10, 2021)

Yes, it is. It is on a previous post here but I'll just paste the picture. The wood one is the current iteration with the Arctic P14s. Removing the GPU fan shroud of the 3080 Ventus would leave an 8mm gap between the bottom fan and the actual heatsink. Since the NR200 does not support 140mm fans, I had a 120 to 140mm adapter 3d printed to cover the space and sppurt the P14. The fans are controlled by the motherboard. (saves a few watts from the total gpu board power but meh)





Here's where it started. The 120s were a little too noisy for me.





It is heavily undervolted for daily use and gaming. Highest GPU temp is 65C. Ambient is around 30C.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2021)

Upgraded my second crunching rig from 1070's to a XFX 6700 XT.  I haven't owned a AMD GPU since I had my two HD 7970's.


----------



## Morbius2021 (May 12, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> I'm not happy with the tube work (it's bad, I know), but I've only tried it a few times and really need to measure a bit better.
> It is what it is for now and I hope to improve it, but I really love this case. I didn't want to waste my new set of tubing, so I used scraps for the one from the radiator to the top of the water block. The other 2 are a bit crooked. Thank you again, Morbius2021 for kind words of encouragement. View attachment 198418View attachment 198419


No worries, glad to see it taking shape, you will get there eventually, as we talked about its a process.


----------



## Secret Rival (May 12, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> No worries, glad to see it taking shape, you will get there eventually, as we talked about its a process.



Great to hear from you! You have been a great help to me in thinking this massive project through.
great advice and a great guy - I will do some re tubing next week and I did get a nice 88 pound wall mount that is perfect for this.
I will keep you posted on any improvements I make - gonna take a while for GPU prices to go down to where I can improve that and water cool it. Once again, thank you for the encouragement and best wishes!


----------



## HQi88 (May 13, 2021)

I've got a new computer!



Spoiler: Pictures and Description






Spoiler: Pictures












I had an old HP Pavilion 15 where the chassis broke, but the internals were still good. Specs are:

i7-3632QM
Intel HD4000 iGPU
2x 4GB 1600MHz DDR3
some old SATA III 7.2k rpm HDD

I guess I wont be playing any games on this anytime soon.

Planning to turn this into a SFF desktop but it wont display unless I have the original laptop screen plugged into the motherboard. Guess I need to find a way around that as BIOS doesnt let me use a screen connected to the HDMI to boot up


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> I guess I wont be playing any games on this anytime soon.


That setup will do a respectable amount of light gaming and even emulation. Personally, I would mount all of it to a piece of good looking wood with mounting posts and hang it on the wall or perhaps lean it on a tablet stand. Displayed properly it would look really cool!


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2021)

I'll be posting new pics tomorrow. EVGA had a half price deal on their official store page. I got a EVGA 280mm AIO for $55 shipped, it arrives tomorrow.  Insanely good deal.  I have always wanted to experience an AIO. I'm also considering modifying my Corsair 110Q case, cutting out a slot directly where the rx 6800 gpu vents out heat, and getting a plastic shroud that shoves into that slot directly above those reference card vents, so the heat all gets shoved out of the case. it would only need to be about a 1 inch by 10 inch cutout of the side panel... my Uncle has the tools for it. 

so I will still have all 4 sound proof foam panels, plus AIO on CPU, and GPU ventilation improvement. 

first things first and the AIO gets installed tomorrow. and I will go from there. my air cooler only cost $35, I like it, it honestly holds it own with a strong fan curve.

I'm curious to compare temps with the AIO though. not changing anything, going to run some tests tonight, write down the temps min and max, and after install tomorrow run same tests and compare. I might post results with pics as well.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would mount all of it to a piece of good looking wood with mounting posts and hang it on the wall or perhaps lean it on a tablet stand. Displayed properly it would look really cool!


That's a really good idea!


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Upgraded my second crunching rig from 1070's to a XFX 6700 XT.  I haven't owned a AMD GPU since I had my two HD 7970's.
> 
> View attachment 199957



if this were my case, I would try to get something to fix the sag on that GPU. you have plenty of space to put an extender sag preventer thing underneath the end of that gpu.

beautiful setup other than that. grats on the 6700 xt.  we have the same PSU, mine is the 700 GD gold though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> That's a really good idea!


I've actually done such for a client. This was about 8 years ago when they brought me their Gateway gaming laptop. The chassis was broken all to hell, but the electronics still worked fine(minus the HDD which we replaced with an SSD) and they didn't want to buy a whole new system. So I had this idea and he brought me some wood that was already stained and varnished, I measured it all out, drilled the holes for the stand-off posts and put it all together. Wired up an extension cable for the LCD which we mounted to a tablet stand and it worked perfectly. As far as I know he still has it. Wish I had taken pictures, I'd post them for you all to see. The end result was really very cool!


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2021)

http://imgur.com/x2Fylei


----------



## HQi88 (May 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That setup will do a respectable amount of light gaming and even emulation. Personally, I would mount all of it to a piece of good looking wood with mounting posts and hang it on the wall or perhaps lean it on a tablet stand. Displayed properly it would look really cool!


I prefer to not have the electronics out in the open. I will probably just make a small wooden box to house the parts


----------



## micropage7 (May 13, 2021)

erocker said:


> http://imgur.com/x2Fylei
> 
> 
> View attachment 200171


looks like you have your own bunker, and you still use sony crt TV?


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> still use sony crt TV?


I have a Raspberri pi for retro gaming on it.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2021)

erocker said:


> http://imgur.com/x2Fylei
> 
> 
> View attachment 200171




what refresh rate/resolution does your PS5 do on that MSI monitor?  I know the MSI quantum monitor does take a 4k signal from PS5 and downconverter it to 1440p 120hz, even though PS5 doesn't officially support it. not sure how well it works, but I assume decent. 

also nice sound proof foam... a nice touch indeed.

i think you are paying to much for water though. but its all good. lifewatr is overpriced imo. I mean you can Evian for the same price, and Evian has like 800 years worth of mountain filtering + healthy minerals, etc.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what refresh rate/resolution does your PS5 do on that MSI monitor?  I know the MSI quantum monitor does take a 4k signal from PS5 and downconverter it to 1440p 120hz, even though PS5 doesn't officially support it. not sure how well it works, but I assume decent.
> 
> also nice sound proof foam... a nice touch indeed.
> 
> i think you are paying to much for water though. but its all good. lifewatr is overpriced imo. I mean you can Evian for the same price, and Evian has like 800 years worth of mountain filtering + healthy minerals, etc.


It will do 120hz with supported games. I'm hoping MSI releases a firmware/driver to get it to accept a 4k signal from the PS5, but so far it only seems to work with a few of their ultra-widescreen monitors. Lol, yeah I'm not a fan of Lifewater either but it was on sale at Walgreens for like 2 for 2 bucks.


----------



## Morbius2021 (May 14, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Great to hear from you! You have been a great help to me in thinking this massive project through.
> great advice and a great guy - I will do some re tubing next week and I did get a nice 88 pound wall mount that is perfect for this.
> I will keep you posted on any improvements I make - gonna take a while for GPU prices to go down to where I can improve that and water cool it. Once again, thank you for the encouragement and best wishes!


What GPU do you have at the moment?


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2021)

Moved my only HDD to an external case and upgraded my RAM from 4x4GB 2400 @ 2666 to 2x16GB 3200.


----------



## phanbuey (May 15, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Moved my only HDD to an external case and upgraded my RAM from 4x4GB 2400 @ 2666 to 2x16GB 3200.



Everytime it gets cleaner and cleaner.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 15, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Upgraded my second crunching rig from 1070's to a XFX 6700 XT.  I haven't owned a AMD GPU since I had my two HD 7970's.
> 
> View attachment 199957



That's a pretty good lookin block you got there. how well is it preforming on your setup?


----------



## Secret Rival (May 15, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> What GPU do you have at the moment?


I am using a Gigabyte GeForce 1660 Super (triple fan) in my Core P7 (!), in my older computer I have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070.

They are both pretty good for my needs, but they are tough to find a water block for.


----------



## Atomic77 (May 16, 2021)

Wow those are some pretty fancy computers.


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2021)

Atomic77 said:


> Wow those are some pretty fancy computers.


Just ur daily drivers... with a modern case (which allows a nice cable management) and some leds, there's nothing THAT special.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 16, 2021)

Hi,
Got another test bench and psu 
See if I can get x99 back up if not I may look at a adding a new amd build


----------



## Count Shagula (May 17, 2021)

My 5600x with a 3080 and a pump/rad sitting outside the case on a speaker because they don't fit with the brick size 3080. I have more rads and pumps including external to connect but still have to buy a water block to suit, cant be bothered connecting the rest of the cooling if I have to bleed it and re do tubes again once I get the gpu water block. Haven't found one I like in stock at a decent price. Cable ties stopping the soft tube from kinking lol, classy. Also the machine I'm building for my 11yo son. I've never had a mini itx pc so I thought why not. I can not get over how small that motherboard is, its amazing. Probably going to be my fav pc in the house. He's getting a 3600X with a 1070ti* for the time being* with a 240mm aio and a 120mm aio for the gpu and sadly lots of RGB because he's 11


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 20, 2021)

I took this (on my tablet's crappy camera) about a week or so ago after playing with the configuration of my new AIO


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 26, 2021)

well i fitted the ROG Maximus my son in law gave me in my processing rig and i think it looks nice. so this rigg has a lot of free parts in it the mobo the 7700k most of the fittings. i told you all i was tight  na swings and roundabouts he had a good board and 2700x last year off me so its keeping the Universe in balance.


----------



## JCL (May 28, 2021)

Not ghetto because nothing is really modded other than the case being upside down. Separate loop for cpu and gpu with ice bins for both. Low humidity means low temps can be reached before condensation forms plus I have multiple fans for airflow past critical areas. Results are very effective.


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

I lost my first 4 years of pictures and benchmarks to the great imageshack hole in the ‘net. Don’t make the same mistakes!


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2021)

Pics, not links please.


----------



## Fangio1951 (May 28, 2021)

JCL said:


> Not ghetto because nothing is really modded other than the case being upside down. Separate loop for cpu and gpu with ice bins for both. Low humidity means low temps can be reached before condensation forms plus I have multiple fans for airflow past critical areas. Results are very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi m8 = links not working and showing an error.


----------



## JCL (May 28, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8 = links not working and showing an error.


thank you


----------



## ThrashZone (May 29, 2021)

JCL said:


> Not ghetto because nothing is really modded other than the case being upside down. Separate loop for cpu and gpu with ice bins for both. Low humidity means low temps can be reached before condensation forms plus I have multiple fans for airflow past critical areas. Results are very effective.
> 
> View attachment 201975View attachment 201976View attachment 201977View attachment 201978View attachment 201979


Hi,
Need system spec's there buddy pumps are huge what are you cooling


----------



## JCL (May 29, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Need system spec's there buddy pumps are huge what are you cooling


3900X, 5700XT on a AS Rock 570 Phan-Gaming. The flow rate on the gpu is 1 gal/min. I haven't checked the cpu but it always is and is easier to keep cool than the video. I can easily bypass the ice and just use the rads and maintain normal above ambient temps.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jun 2, 2021)

The custom made fan shroud I ordered from a rather fabulous Etsy shop arrived today. Came out absolutely perfect: 




 

Bow to the First Order, baby!


----------



## TheDeeGee (Jun 2, 2021)

Out with the Brown, in with the Monochrome.

Put the finishing touches on today, the GPU fans


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 2, 2021)

TheDeeGee said:


> Out with the Brown, in with the Monochrome.
> 
> Put the finishing touches on today, the GPU fans
> 
> View attachment 202571View attachment 202572View attachment 202573View attachment 202574


Very very neat I like it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 2, 2021)

TheDeeGee said:


> Out with the Brown, in with the Monochrome.


your cable management makes me feel ashamed of mine . well done , a very tidy build.


----------



## Secret Rival (Jun 8, 2021)

Just a quick shot of the 4 quad fans put in the middle. Forgot to turn on mother board & card but just as well, don't like
Fusion 2.0 at all. All the lighting is Thermaltake. as usual, bad tubing job so maybe better luck next time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2021)

TheDeeGee said:


> Out with the Brown, in with the Monochrome.
> 
> Put the finishing touches on today, the GPU fans
> 
> View attachment 202571View attachment 202572View attachment 202573View attachment 202574





xtreemchaos said:


> your cable management makes me feel ashamed of mine . well done , a very tidy build.


 at xtreem:  same.  lol

nice build mate. I really like the simplicity and clean look. the extra heatsinks on the gpu board is a nice touch too, and goes well with the aesthetics of the top of the CPU cooler.  really fantastic


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi,
Can't see a computer build just the lighting


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2021)

Ahh.. turns out I had my CPU cooler upside down from the time I got it until I repasted my CPU the other day.. I only noticed today because I had enough room to unclip my fan to get at my ram.. I thought it was weird the other day when I couldn’t get my 38mm fan back into place without removing my TY-143.. also didn’t have to shine a light between the cooler and card to get the pci lock.. at least I noticed at some point..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Ahh.. turns out I had my CPU cooler upside down from the time I got it until I repasted my CPU the other day.. I only noticed today because I had enough room to unclip my fan to get at my ram.. I thought it was weird the other day when I couldn’t get my 38mm fan back into place without removing my TY-143.. also didn’t have to shine a light between the cooler and card to get the pci lock.. at least I noticed at some point..
> 
> View attachment 203815


Intake from top?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Intake from top?


Yes, front too.. 5 in 1 out 

Flows like a mofo.. there’s a few hundred cfm moving when I turn them up..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes, front too.. 5 in 1 out
> 
> Flows like a mofo.. there’s a few hundred cfm moving when I turn them up..


Enjoy the dust. 

I'll get a pump cover and a reservoir later on as my current pump-res just won't fit, so I have a modified Eisbaer cooling my 3600.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Enjoy the dust.


A Metro Datavac and tidy cleaning habits go a long way 

Besides, I only ramp them up for benching or heavy testing, otherwise my system is probably about as quiet as yours.. maybe quieter


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> A Metro Datavac and tidy cleaning habits go a long way
> 
> Besides, I only ramp them up for benching or heavy testing, otherwise my system is probably about as quiet as yours.. maybe quieter



yep Metrovac is a great thing to have in one's collection. seeing as how dust is our arch enemy in this life... LOL


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2021)

Never posted a pic of my corner before but fuck it. Wallpaper has dimmed etc., I don't care. Cheers!






edit: and when someone asks "but Chloe/Jill, where are your headphones?" I'm using those atm


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi,
I was thinking are you thirsty


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I was thinking are you thirsty


I'll have one on that!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Do you sit under your desk often and drink?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

@Jill Valentine does that red fan blowing on you dry out your eyes? I feel like it would dry out my eyes quicker (since we tend to not blink as often when at PC already)


----------



## ratirt (Jun 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @Jill Valentine does that red fan blowing on you dry out your eyes? I feel like it would dry out my eyes quicker (since we tend to not blink as often when at PC already)


Before I sit in front of a computer, I always have eyes moisturizer  It really does the trick  one drop for each eye and I'm golden for few hours


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 16, 2021)

ratirt said:


> Before I sit in front of a computer, I always have eyes moisturizer  It really does the trick  one drop for each eye and I'm golden for few hours



same for me. keeping eyes healthy is very important. (I use a brand called TheraTears)


----------



## khemist (Jun 16, 2021)

Cryorig C1 just fits in the meshilicious and performs great, it's up close to the mesh intaking clean air, although i do have an AIO on the way.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 16, 2021)

TheDeeGee said:


> Out with the Brown, in with the Monochrome.
> 
> Put the finishing touches on today, the GPU fans
> 
> View attachment 202571View attachment 202572View attachment 202573View attachment 202574


nice clean and simple


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @Jill Valentine does that red fan blowing on you dry out your eyes? I feel like it would dry out my eyes quicker (since we tend to not blink as often when at PC already)


It's not that powerful, just helps to dry sweat on my face as there's damn hot on my apartment on summer.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> It's not that powerful, just helps to dry sweat on my face as there's damn hot on my apartment on summer.



I keep forgetting a lot of people don't have air conditioning. Had it my entire life, so just couldn't imagine being uncomfortable all summer.  My air con unit is a window unit, it only cost around $135 from Wal-Mart. and it only costs about $30 to run each month (its not on 24/7 since my room is small), so its really not that bad.


----------



## mouacyk (Jun 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I keep forgetting a lot of people don't have air conditioning. Had it my entire life, so just couldn't imagine being uncomfortable all summer.  My air con unit is a window unit, it only cost around $135 from Wal-Mart. and it only costs about $30 to run each month (its not on 24/7 since my room is small), so its really not that bad.


Can't imagine computing without AC anymore, even in winter time here.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I keep forgetting a lot of people don't have air conditioning. Had it my entire life, so just couldn't imagine being uncomfortable all summer.  My air con unit is a window unit, it only cost around $135 from Wal-Mart. and it only costs about $30 to run each month (its not on 24/7 since my room is small), so its really not that bad.


Yeah, I have a small cheap apartment with no extras like AC or anything. Also the most daytime sun is always on my apartment's side so this gets warm.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

All good man, winter is longer anyways and I’m sure it’s nice and cozy then!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 18, 2021)

Where I live, it has all four seasons, but summers can be just like palm-tree-land!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 18, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Where I live, it has all four seasons, but summers can be just like palm-tree-land!


Fall is the best season ever..

Seems like I'll be getting a 955 Phenom II, I need to grab a case so we can have an AGP beast sooner or later (with Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA and HD 3850 AGP)


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2021)

Transferred stronk APU build from HT5 (5.3L) to Lone L5 (4.6L) )))))))))


----------



## freeagent (Jun 22, 2021)

That is so awesome man! What CPU is under the cooler?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That is so awesome man! What CPU is under the cooler?



It's my sig rig, my 4650G. Didn't do much lately aside from move to 21H1 which gave me a iGPU performance uplift, swap NVMes, a new L12 cooler, and some 80mm redux fans this time to cut down on the amount of brown lol, still waiting for AMD to release those new APUs


----------



## Secret Rival (Jun 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Can't see a computer build just the lighting


Sorry! Here is a shot of no lights - and 1 more with the lights. Still working on the tubing or I'd include the RGB fittings, but it still isn't there for me! Heading off to watch some math videos explaining these bends. There are some good tube bending tutorials on you tube. Still working with tubing scraps for now. Once again, thank you to my friend for selling me this case. I haven't seen another I'd rather have, I'm just a little different like that, as are we all in our own special way


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2021)

my knocked up second rig to use at my gf's
i7-4790k
msi z87 gaming ac (z97 maximus VII gene on monday)
2x 8gb hyperX savage ddr3 2400
512gb crucial 2.5" ssd boot
4TB WD blue storage
hx450w psu
msi gtx 980ti gaming 6gb


----------



## khemist (Jun 26, 2021)

This gpu is so massive it's silly, i had to take the top corner support bar and replace it just to fit the gpu and it's super tight.


----------



## Kurnn (Jun 26, 2021)

My Gaming room and setup. Build my own computers since I took apart my C64 in 1989 and couldnt get it working again 

*My Gaming Rig is the blackdesktop on the floor*
- AMD Ryzen 5000 (3600)
- ASUS TUF B450-PLUS GAMING
- Crucial 16GB DRAM (Hyper) 
- Nvidia TITAN Black (Freaking M.2 SSD and AMD Ryzen takes so much load off the GPU, that I have not needed to upgrade yet)
- System disk (C) 1TB M.2 SSD (Windows 10, programs and games only. I DO NOT put them on other disks)
- Storage: 2 x 2TB SATA
- ASUS 27" monitor and Pipboy

Since Win 10 blown by linux loooong ago (Im a unix person myself), Vram with M.2 SSD drive at 72GB gives me all Ram I need 

Mouse and keyboard standard because I making my controls light up like a christmas tree is not interesting to me


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2021)

What’s old is new again


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 27, 2021)

Pink laptop was my old laptop. Its not OEM. Its only a skin. Gave it to my 5 yrs old daughter so she wont touch / play on my system


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 27, 2021)

night.fox said:


> View attachment 205583Pink laptop was my old laptop. Its not OEM. Its only a skin. Gave it to my 5 yrs old daughter so she wont touch / play on my system



that is an awesome setup. just curious what is the image from on the far left laptop?  is that a game or show? if so what is it?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that is an awesome setup. just curious what is the image from on the far left laptop?  is that a game or show? if so what is it?


its actually a live wallpaper which I downloaded on youtube few months ago. Cyberpunk Girl Anime Girl. Could find the original link hence I reuploaded it. Credit goes to him/her.

Cyberpunk Anime Girl Youtube


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 27, 2021)

night.fox said:


> its actually a live wallpaper which I downloaded on youtube few months ago. Cyberpunk Girl Anime Girl. Could find the original link hence I reuploaded it. Credit goes to him/her.
> 
> Cyberpunk Anime Girl Youtube



thank you for sharing, I was hoping it was a game I had never heard of... looked awesome.  I have never tried a live wallpaper before, was always worried it might interfere with gaming stability or gsync or something.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> thank you for sharing, I was hoping it was a game I had never heard of... looked awesome.  I have never tried a live wallpaper before, was always worried it might interfere with gaming stability or gsync or something.


I have not experienced any instability tbh since the live wallpaper engine is just a plug into kde. Thats why I liked the kde-plasma since its highly customizable. KDE have been really polished compared to few years back. Nowadays, it uses almost same as gnome even a higly customized kde


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 27, 2021)

night.fox said:


> I have not experienced any instability tbh since the live wallpaper engine is just a plug into kde. Thats why I liked the kde-plasma since its highly customizable. KDE have been really polished compared to few years back. Nowadays, it uses almost same as gnome even a higly customized kde



I understood about 10% of this. You Linux folk confuse the heck out of newcomers. It's all good though, I'm happy with Linux Mint XFCE... simple and easy is the name of the game.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I understood about 10% of this. You Linux folk confuse the heck out of newcomers. It's all good though, I'm happy with Linux Mint XFCE... simple and easy is the name of the game.


no worries. I distro hop for like 2 or 3 weeks about 4 months ago and I have tried different distros. Debian, Kubuntu, Kde Neon, Zorin OS, MX Linux, Open Suse Fedora, Manjaro, Endeavour etc and have tried different DE xfce, kde, mate cinamon (I have been a linux mint cinamon fan). I have tried as well gnome 40 but I really dont know why I never really like the gnome looks for some reason. I settled with Arch Kde and I felt "home" about it. Well because of my laptop (Zypherus G15), is the reason why I was drawn into Arch.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 27, 2021)

So this is my new system to take over from X58. More info can be found here in the link including info about spec and hardware used for the build, untIl i get profil spec updated: Tomgang´s project 2 systems in 1 case. All air cooled. | TechPowerUp Forums

The little monitor is for tempoary use, i am planing to get a better one down the line, but right now my econemy needs to recover from this build. I has not been cheap. Also the image are garbage, my phone is utter crap. It looks much better in person.


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


>



That lil 1050ti is the cutest thing!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 28, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> That lil 1050ti is the cutest thing!


Yeah well it's not a 1050 ti. That cards cooler was to big. So the card you see is a gtx 1650 with a low profile cooler.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2021)

two PC's in one... that is so epic... I love that.  very cool


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> two PC's in one... that is so epic... I love that.  very cool


I like it too and It gonna ne good for my work efficiency as well.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 28, 2021)

Opposite ends of the spectrum, but equally SFF. 

Cerberus: 18.7L, 2mm powdercoated alu
Lone L5: 4.6L, 1.5mm powdercoated alu


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Opposite ends of the spectrum, but equally SFF.
> 
> Cerberus: 18.7L, 2mm powdercoated alu
> Lone L5: 4.6L, 1.5mm powdercoated alu




I really like the beautiful clean look. Well done!  Be careful with the diabetes in a can though! I haven't had a soda in 5+ years, after I was diagnosed with diabetes I gave up soda and lost weight. My diabetes has not come back ever since I switched to water.  Soda scares me. lol


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

New fans!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I really like the beautiful clean look. Well done!  Be careful with the diabetes in a can though! I haven't had a soda in 5+ years, after I was diagnosed with diabetes I gave up soda and lost weight. My diabetes has not come back ever since I switched to water.  Soda scares me. lol



Don't worry, soda scares me too 

I specifically bought a pack of 350mm cans not as a beverage (don't usually ever buy soft drinks), but as a standard SFF photo prop. Last time with the HT5 the 2% milk was a quirky idea, but it didn't really provide a universally comprehensible sense of scale. We have a heat wave going on right now and it's been 40+ daily since Friday so the drinks are nice, but nothing can replace the soothing sensation of ice cold water.

@freeagent did the cooler come with a second set of 140mm clips? Seems like a second A14 would fit better, cool better and be quieter as well.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

Your little builds are so sweet man, so much power in a little package, it really is impressive!

I did consider 2x 140s, but I didn't want a huge chunk of the fan hanging over the top, I also wanted to keep its stock big n little setup, it works very well. It did come with 2 sets, the one holding the 140 is stretched right out as far as I can get it. Not looking forward to its removal.. probably have to use something to pry gently.. or firmly  It is made for the 140 with 120 spacing.. slight oversight on my part


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Opposite ends of the spectrum, but equally SFF.
> 
> Cerberus: 18.7L, 2mm powdercoated alu
> Lone L5: 4.6L, 1.5mm powdercoated alu



They are both matching white colour with almost the same shade! I thought the Lone L5 would looked be alot smaller being 4 times less volume. I see that you like conventional layout small form factor meaning no riser cables. That is good as riser cables for pcie gen 4 is a hit or miss now. I wish Nvidia release the RTX 3050 LP! Hopefully next year... the 3000 series gpu are not small itx friendly.

Edit : Don't worry too much of the soda if you kept your other carb related intake from food and drinks lower. Hydrohomies water is always the best but I am too used to flavoured water so I used  unsweetened green tea. Talking about soda and sugar my molars are kinda wreck all these years , bright side is that they can filled still but avoid smiling so wide.


----------



## Count Shagula (Jul 1, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> So this is my new system to take over from X58. More info can be found here in the link including info about spec and hardware used for the build, untIl i get profil spec updated: Tomgang´s project 2 systems in 1 case. All air cooled. | TechPowerUp Forums
> 
> The little monitor is for tempoary use, i am planing to get a better one down the line, but right now my econemy needs to recover from this build. I has not been cheap. Also the image are garbage, my phone is utter crap. It looks much better in person.


Fkn excellent speakers though


Tomgang said:


>


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 1, 2021)

Count Shagula said:


> Fkn excellent speakers though


They are good, but not as good as the Logitech Z-5500 I have connected to my TV. But no complaints at all.


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 6, 2021)

It’s _almost_ done!…

I have one more Arctic Bionix P120 ARGB fan on the way & waiting for stock of sleeved PSU cables…


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 6, 2021)

i remember the days without RBG thay was dark and horrid . great looking setup bud. well done


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Opposite ends of the spectrum, but equally SFF.
> 
> Cerberus: 18.7L, 2mm powdercoated alu
> Lone L5: 4.6L, 1.5mm powdercoated alu


Hi,
Nice looked up that little case man that thing is pricey lol


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 6, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i remember the days without RBG thay was dark and horrid . great looking setup bud. well done


Thanks man! I didn’t want to over do it. Just a subtle shade of ambiance


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice looked up that little case man that thing is pricey lol



Made in Canada tho in the next province over - if Lone ran the batch of 15 just two weeks later I could've had my case arrive on Canada day   a 12 hour drive or so I think

It's nigh impossible to find in-between cases like the L5 so I'm okay with the price. Taobao is SFF paradise but China only seems to care about cases as small as humanly possible lol. Everything on Taobao is either too small (pitiful cooler clearance), pointless (sandwich with pitiful cooler clearance), or too big (full size GPU). I don't want space wasted on GPUs because I love my APUs, but I also need the 2x80s and 70mm clearance because I love pushing my APUs to the limit. B-die fussy lol

But even when I'm not buying Chinese I still gotta pay China tax  had to buy some low profile PCIe blank plates to fill the slots


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi,
Finally got my x99 rig back going Thursday night, thank goodness poor q9550 was doing okay but that's about all lol
Added another rad gtx240 I had left over and 2011/2066 ek magnitude black acetal and added 2-ml240 & ml140 2 pack pairs for each rad.
Media center is now the way it was supposed to be when I started it a year ago lol  arty:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 11, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i remember the days without RBG thay was dark and horrid . great looking setup bud. well done


Back in the '00s, in late-2003 and 2004, I had the apparently symbolic-of-the-era blue-LED fans. (especially of that decade)


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 11, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Back in the '00s, in late-2003 and 2004, I had the apparently symbolic-of-the-era blue-LED fans. (especially of that decade)


Before changing my case (to the above pictured one), my old case from about 10 years back had a blue LED front fan. I forgot about it until a few months ago. Case even had a dedicated button to turn it on - must’ve been the first ever case to have it


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 11, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Back in the '00s, in late-2003 and 2004


i had gas lights in mine in the late 70s, on my abacus bud   .


----------



## witkazy (Jul 11, 2021)

Weirdly enough my latest build is doing so fine i'm reluctant to use it ,just does'nt seems fair toward other pc's i own


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2021)

Updated the VR&HTPC so the 1080 would be better cooled.




I mounted the Raijintek Morpheus II along with two Noctua NF-A12x15's, I kept the memory cooling and the back plate.

Not totally sold on this case (NR200). CM should've opted for a normal top panel, similar to the bottom one. It's a 
fckng crime to install fans on top, never mind a radiator.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 12, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Updated the VR&HTPC so the 1080 would be better cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Nice case thought I finally found a small atx case to use but dang not compatible with atx psu's


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 12, 2021)

Front I/O? What's that?

I wonder when my low profile PCIe brackets will finally emerge from the customs black hole.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 14, 2021)

Big switch. From the Cooler Master NR200 back to the Case Labs Mercury S3. Cooling FTW!




Located behind the 55" monitor. Dual Noctua NF-A12x25 FLX front intake fans set at 6 Volts. 



Spoiler: Biggest downside of this case..








No cable management whatsoever, so zip-ties everywhere


----------



## Secret Rival (Jul 15, 2021)

Still needs work, but the tubing is much better than last time.  Finally got a GPU block on this thing.   

Waiting on a few fittings and then I'll try to clean it up some.
I use the motherboard light and the non Thermaltake lighting for music sync, works pretty good for that. The T.T. lighting I just mess around with, looking for something funky. A little 4th of July nod in the bottom picture. Hope you all had a good holiday.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 15, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Big switch. From the Cooler Master NR200 back to the Case Labs Mercury S3. Cooling FTW!
> 
> Located behind the 55" monitor. Dual Noctua NF-A12x25 FLX front intake fans set at 6 Volts.



The S3 and S5 will always have a special place in my heart. Absolutely love everything about them.

My Cerberus is the same way with cable management. If you can't hide it, then make it look nice - that whole setup is begging for a nice sleeved kit   and the case is so good for showing it all off!


----------



## Secret Rival (Jul 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The S3 and S5 will always have a special place in my heart. Absolutely love everything about them.
> 
> My Cerberus is the same way with cable management. If you can't hide it, then make it look nice - that whole setup is begging for a nice sleeved kit   and the case is so good for showing it all off!


That cable job looks pretty good to me!

I've got lots of work to do in that area to get almost up to snuff  

Great work!


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The S3 and S5 will always have a special place in my heart. Absolutely love everything about them.
> 
> My Cerberus is the same way with cable management. If you can't hide it, then make it look nice - that whole setup is begging for a nice sleeved kit   and the case is so good for showing it all off!


Those cables look like nice, flowing hair. Good job.

I’ve got some sleeved cables coming this week hopefully, so now I’ve got to match your efforts heh.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 15, 2021)

And lastly an update of the sig rig. It previously had the Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 750W which is now in my VR&HTPC.





No rgb lights here.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 15, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> No rgb lights here.


how do you find it in the dark   . great looking rig bud.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

mine during the nights and without being in a case (naked)


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

At the moment? I'm having a very difficult time attaching a SATA PWR and DATA cable, I can't see anything. 

And it's a freaking test bench - still some tight dark areas to work in.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

what about putting the drive out first, then plug and put back in?


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 15, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> how do you find it in the dark   . great looking rig bud.


Thx, well I do have a Lamptron fan controller that's lit.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Thx, well I do have a Lamptron fan controller that's lit.



elegant understatement! this is the only way to show-off without being cringe!
absolutely fantastic

during daytime then...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Moving into serious shit mode with multiple seatings of the NH-P1 Noctua passive heatsink.

I expect improved thermal performance.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2021)

That screw driver comes with the Noctua NH-P1?     Sweet, I want to buy one just to get the driver


----------



## khemist (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Kovoet (Jul 16, 2021)

On holiday but not going away. So bored and got a LED strip tried it out.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 16, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> On holiday but not going away. So bored and got a LED strip tried it out.



I'd really like to a LED strip around the back of my monitor, all four edges... just not sure which color and not sure where to look for quality... lot of scam LED's out there from what I can tell from a quick search.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Jetster said:


> That screw driver comes with the Noctua NH-P1?     Sweet, I want to buy one just to get the driver


Yes the TORX driver arrives in the box. Also (4)TORX thumbscrews and (2)TORX fasteners on the heatsink itself.

I'd recommend only hand-tightening the thumbscrews to attach the mounting plates, and ONLY use the included driver to mount the heatsink.

This pic below with memory removed shows the thumbscrews and heatsink fasteners - all TORX, something new from Noctua.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2021)

Don't like the idea of using TORX. That was my next question, was it Phillips? Guess not
I like the cooler though, very industrial


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 16, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Don't like the idea of using TORX. That was my next question, was it Phillips? Guess not
> I like the cooler though, very industrial


Nope. Noctua moved away from PH2 for this new passive cooler.

I love the "instant grip" you get with the TORX driver when holding the extra large heatsink in position with one hand, tightening with the other - the easiest Noctua mount so far for me.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2021)

Yea it has its advantages. I'm pretty organized and have a lot of tools. But I could see someone wanting to take it apart and not knowing were the driver is.


----------



## fredz77 (Jul 17, 2021)

My Little.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2021)

Small Upgrade.... 2080 ti to 3080 ti.... FTW


----------



## ElMeiser (Jul 17, 2021)

I need Legos to support the front part of the gpu because the IO cover is actually pushing the back side of the gpu down and bending the card


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

This is probably the last shot of her with thick fans.. the end of an era.. makes me a little sad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This is probably the last shot of her with thick fans.. the end of an era.. makes me a little sad.


Replacing them?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Replacing them?


Yes sir, for a couple of reasons, first being age.. they do work, but when they spin down they are a lot stiffer than my other fans. One also has a low frequency rumble @ 12v, so tick tock there. Also, I recently had a couple of non industrial fans die over the last year. I think I may have been over revving them. The first to go will not spin over 250rpm and it feels damaged from the inside. The second was a dual ball fan and is in excellent condition on the outside, bearings feel great but it will not rev over 650, I think the board went on that one. If my TY-143 didn’t die from over revs, then it may have been from too much pressure from within the case.. not sure tbh.. and I can only speculate. The other Thermalright fan that I have running is perfectly fine, not in my current system and is being fed by a bunch of stock fractal and cm shittyflows. Not gale force winds  

I actually just spent my fan money on a TUF B550M wifi open box unit that I scooped for 125 beaver bucks from newegg. I will use my black and whites and 5600x with it. And that will replace my 3770K and Z77 OC Formula combo that my oldest boy uses. Soo fans will wait till next month  and I will either stick Redux 1700s in those holes, or iPPC if they are still on sale..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I actually just spent my fan money on a TUF B550M wifi open box unit that I scooped for 125 beaver bucks from newegg. I will use my black and whites and 5600x with it. And that will replace my 3770K and Z77 OC Formula combo that my oldest boy uses. Soo fans will wait till next month  and I will either stick Redux 1700s in those holes, or iPPC if they are still on sale..



B550M TUF Wifi......great minds think alike, huh? 

I never really thought too highly of the redux fans as to me they're just rehashed versions of the old generation Noctuas, but the NF-R8s have really been changing my perception of them. They're great fans, almost exactly half the price of my NF-A8s but just as good and not brown. They just needed vibration dampers, fortunately I have a box of NA-SAV2.

The call for reviewers got me thinking - really tempted to get a Unify-X and Cerberus X and some 2x16GB B-die, sell my TUF Wifi and Cerberus. ITX just isn't very practical for mem OC and mATX sucks and is too restrictive on features. Also what i wouldn't give for a post code and clr cmos on the rear io


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

I bought the board mainly because you have it and said it was ok.. plus over a hundred bucks off is crazy lol. Watch those x570s boards will roll in next week  I was originally going to get the strix b550f wifi.. maybe I should have but I am sure it will be fine. Although.. that board is going to look redonkulous in my Define R4.. I might trade boards with him and keep that tuf for myself and my little case.. thought not as little as yours!

I think you would do alright reviewing. You played a major part in feeding me info and pointing me in the right direction when I came with my new AMD rig. There was a few of you that taught me what I know, which isn’t much but it gets me by 

Thank you


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I bought the board mainly because you have it and said it was ok.. plus over a hundred bucks off is crazy lol. Watch those x570s boards will roll in next week  I was originally going to get the strix b550f wifi.. maybe I should have but I am sure it will be fine. Although.. that board is going to look redonkulous in my Define R4.. I might trade boards with him and keep that tuf for myself and my little case.. thought not as little as yours!
> 
> I think you would do alright reviewing. You played a major part in feeding me info and pointing me in the right direction when I came with my new AMD rig. There was a few of you that taught me what I know, which isn’t much but it gets me by
> 
> Thank you



Actually I need you to talk me out of this purchase ......I can probably sell locally my TUF Wifi for the same price as you paid but $350 is still quite a bit to drop on a motherboard......right now my heart is sitting on the Secure Checkout button but my wallet and head will have some choice words for me later lmao. And although I can sell the Cerberus the Cerberus X is _even more expensive_ than the Unify-X......$290 USD ≈ $375 CAD 

That Unify-X will be a match made in heaven with either my 4650G or upcoming 5600G.

Always happy to hear I could be of help on the mem front - no expert but I try where I can. Fortunately you've far outstripped my capabilities with B-die, how the turn tables now you're rightfully back to being the expert


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

350 is a lot to drop but! It’s better than 500+ 

Haha not that helpful I know.. Everyone likes a new toy.. but I get what you are saying. If it were me.. I would be in the same boat as you. If you don’t pull the trigger now it will be later.. probably closer to Christmas and you don’t want to do that.. if you do it now, you feel the sting for a couple of weeks and then it’s done  Getting me to spend money on computer stuff since we had kids is like trying to pull teeth.. but once I got back into it I took things too far as usual 


I look forward to reading your review


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes sir, for a couple of reasons, first being age.. they do work, but when they spin down they are a lot stiffer than my other fans. One also has a low frequency rumble @ 12v, so tick tock there.


Don't throw them away, service them. Re-oil/re-grease them. It's really not difficult, even with Noctua fans..


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 18, 2021)

ElMeiser said:


> I need Legos to support the front part of the gpu because the IO cover is actually pushing the back side of the gpu down and bending the card
> 
> View attachment 208514


Heh cool. The colour options are endless! - Do you have white/grey or black bricks to match the rest of the build. It’d finish the look off nicely.


----------



## ElMeiser (Jul 18, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Heh cool. The colour options are endless! - Do you have white/grey or black bricks to match the rest of the build. It’d finish the look off nicely.


I may, but not enough to complete the look


----------



## freeagent (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't throw them away, service them. Re-oil/re-grease them. It's really not difficult, even with Noctua fans..



I had one out today for a looksy.. it really didn't look bad. I will try to see if I can take it apart for a good cleaning. I bet the armature is a bit gunky.. I used to smoke ciggies beside it for years..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I had one out today for a looksy.. it really didn't look bad. I will try to see if I can take it apart for a good cleaning.


Should be easy to clean. Noctua fan blades slip off the motor hub, but you need to be gentle with them. Once off the motor can be cleaned and re-lubed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 18, 2021)

I have noticed overall increase in snappiness going from 2TB SSD to 1Tb Crucial P5 1TB NVME... like even when I install games in Steam (multiple games at a time), the SSD was noticeably slower at the allocation time. I mean don't get me wrong, it's not a big deal really and it's not much faster, but it is noticeable in real time, which I was not expecting.

Interesting indeed. This is the best $85 I have spent in awhile.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2021)

My second rig. 
Ryzen 5 2600x
Asus TUF B450 PRO S
2x8gb
Msi GTX980TI GAMING 6GB
512gb Crucial 2.5" ssd (boot)
4TB WD blue (games/stuff)
Corsair TX750M
Stock cooler but arranging a loop for CPU 





And pump, A D5 vario in a old tank, was leaking around barb holes so fixed it with epoxy. Modded connection so it goes straight on my PSU, excuse tap will have shrink on.


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 22, 2021)

5800x RoomTemp 5Ghz
B550 ASUS
6900xt REF 15c Junction difference max at 65c to 70c OC to 3Ghz
16Gb 3866 CL16 Micron
1000watt 80+ Gold
1Tb NVME
1Tb SSD
3Tb HDD

the EMF makes it hard to take pictures.

EVERYGAME 4K MAX RTX ENABLED 244FPS+ at 4ms


----------



## CWing420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Always tinkering. I have only recently gotten into the PC World about 1 1/2-2 years ago. But when I did I dove head first and have only come up for air because I had to still live in the real world. I originally bought a prebuilt and I keep it together maybe 4 or 5 months, just long enough for me to start to understand anything about overclocking and that was it. I have had my rig torn down completely at least 10 time changing any and everything. I Love It!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> At the moment
> 
> View attachment 209243


What did you change?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 22, 2021)

Nothing new on my main rig, but my X58 rig is now ready and running. Yeah, the case has seen better days (missing PSU mounting plate and front fan attachment), but as I got it for free and it has solid side panel, it's fine. Also the board has few bent pins so the two memory slots on middle has problems, got that R3E as a freebie as well because of that.






At least it seems to run fine (CPU 3.8GHz/1.28V), even with that small cooler from an old server.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Nothing new on my main rig, but my X58 rig is now ready and running. Yeah, the case has seen better days (missing PSU mounting plate and front fan attachment), but as I got it for free and it has solid side panel, it's fine. Also the board has few bent pins so the two memory slots on middle has problems, got that R3E as a freebie as well because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun with it. I just last month retired my own X58 system. Do to a new build and X58 just cut not keep up for needs any more.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 22, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Have fun with it. I just last month retired my own X58 system. Do to a new build and X58 just cut not keep up for needs any more.


That is fine as it serves as a HTPC. I may get more RAM and a 6-core Xeon though as they OC better and run cooler. 

edit: Also as I haven't got a X58 system in 6½ years so it's nice to have one once again.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Nothing new on my main rig, but my X58 rig is now ready and running. Yeah, the case has seen better days (missing PSU mounting plate and front fan attachment), but as I got it for free and it has solid side panel, it's fine. Also the board has few bent pins so the two memory slots on middle has problems, got that R3E as a freebie as well because of that.
> snip
> snip
> At least it seems to run fine (CPU 3.8GHz/1.28V), even with that small cooler from an old server.


I used two of those gpu's many many years ago. Although mine seem bigger (HD7970's), which one is that? 

edit: nvrmind, saw your sig


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> That is fine as it serves as a HTPC. I may get more RAM and a 6-core Xeon though as they OC better and run cooler.


My system was my main rig. But a htpc, yeah that shut work. Just being mind. When overclock, X58 is power hungry and needs good cooling. A 6 core xeon with proper cooling, can be good for 4 4 ghz to 4.6 ghz all core oc.

My own i7 980x ran 4.4 ghz all core at 1.43 volts. Needed a Noctua NH-D14 to keep temp below 80 degrees Celsius. But a xeon might be easier to cool.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 22, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I used to of those gpu's many many years ago. Although mine seem bigger (HD7970's), which one is that?


Asus HD 7970 Matrix with a Matrix Platinum bios. Got it with 30EUR + postage.



Tomgang said:


> My system was my main rig. But a htpc, yeah that shut work. Just being mind. When overclock, X58 is power hungry and needs good cooling. A 6 core xeon with proper cooling, can be good for 4 4 ghz to 4.6 ghz all core oc.
> 
> My own i7 980x ran 4.4 ghz all core at 1.43 volts. Needed a Noctua NH-D14 to keep temp below 80 degrees Celsius. But a xeon might be easier to cool.


CPU was 92C max in 3DMark so it's passable. I'll get a better cooler later but this temporary one does its job fine.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Asus HD 7970 Matrix with a Matrix Platinum bios. Got it with 30EUR + postage.
> 
> 
> CPU was 92C max in 3DMark so it's passable. I'll get a better cooler later but this temporary one does its job fine.


Oof 92C is to hot. Thermal throttle happens at 101C if I remember correctly. That's throttle point for i7 980x at least.

A cpu shut not be running above 80C in my book. Specially not for long durations.

The hotter electronic runs, the shorter its life span will be. Also, the hotter a cpu runs, the more unstable it can be when overclock.

I Will recommend replacing cpu cooler as fast as possible or waiting with overclock until you have a proper cooler.

92C will shorten the cpu lifetime.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 22, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oof 92C is to hot. Thermal throttle happens at 101C if I remember correctly. That's throttle point for i7 980x at least.
> 
> A cpu shut not be running above 80C in my book. Specially not for long durations.
> 
> ...


98C is tjmax with it. And possible damage for it doesn't matter as i7 920s are something which are given as a freebie or you can get one with few Euros. I'll get a better cooler when I have cash for one.

Anyway the CPU will be replaced with a Xeon as well soon.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> 98C is tjmax with it. And possible damage for it doesn't matter as i7 920s are something which are given as a freebie or you can get one with few Euros. I'll get a better cooler when I have cash for one.
> 
> Anyway the CPU will be replaced with a Xeon as well soon.


Alright.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Jul 22, 2021)

Finally done now!

Changed the CPU Covers, and got CableMod cables (replacement kit).

Really happy with how this looks


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 22, 2021)

One of my first super creations,,, fastest Core 2 Quad X48 on the planet STILL and it STILL WORKS.

list all the cool stuff in the pic..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi,
Terrible image :-(


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 22, 2021)

here the next level of home PC and it will be inside of you so far we have building the interface for the communication from cortex to hhid bus.. so coming soon... who needs glasses.










ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Terrible image :-(


sorry cameras sucked in 2008


----------



## basco (Jul 22, 2021)

should be an antec case like p180 which i loved,
and crossfire 2900xt´s ?


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jul 22, 2021)

Pretty old hardware by today's standards, but it works for my use. Thinking of buying tempered glass side panel. Also pictured taken with potato


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Pretty old hardware by today's standards, but it works for my use. Thinking of buying tempered glass side panel. Also pictured taken with potato View attachment 209338


Any particular reason for the GPU in the bottom slot?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Any particular reason for the GPU in the bottom slot?


I was wondering that..


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jul 22, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Any particular reason for the GPU in the bottom slot?


Tubes are very stiff if it's in top, also my sag eliminator is bit short. Doesn't matter if it's at 1st or 2nd slot. Benchmarks and gaming show no difference


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Nothing new on my main rig, but my X58 rig is now ready and running. Yeah, the case has seen better days (missing PSU mounting plate and front fan attachment), but as I got it for free and it has solid side panel, it's fine. Also the board has few bent pins so the two memory slots on middle has problems, got that R3E as a freebie as well because of that.


I like the sticker on the CPU cooler, just in case you forget to blow it out the backside.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I like the sticker on the CPU cooler, just in case you forget to blow it out the backside.


Left it there on purpose as it was from old server (I got a dualcore 1366 Xeon as well).


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Left it there on purpose as it was from old server (I got a `[B]dualcore 1366 Xeon`[/B] as well).


Hi,
Intriguing


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Intriguing


Yeah a *Xeon E5502*, probably not worth of trying to overclock it as it doesn't even have HT.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Yeah a *Xeon E5502*, probably not worth of trying to overclock it as it doesn't even have HT.


Hi,
Yeah was thinking about core 2 quad as well when I read dual core xeon was rocking back in the day


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

5.3Ghz CPU - 5.3Ghz DDR4  

...and I wipe it with a diaper.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> 5.3Ghz CPU - 5.3Ghz DDR4


Yeah, but that voltage.. 1.6v for DDR4?!? That's a bit crazy..


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, but that voltage.. 1.6v for DDR4?!? That's a bit crazy..


I guess that for some OC sticks that's tolerable as the manufacturer has put that on the XMP profile. It always sounds weird that some OC sticks use higher voltage than the standard voltage of previous RAM standard (like 1.5V for DDR3).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> (like 1.5V for DDR3).


You mean 1.65v for DDR3? But yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You mean 1.65v for DDR3? But yeah I know what you mean.


1.5V is the JEDEC standard, though many sticks use 1.65V on DDR3


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks great! @iBruceypoo  Damn that CPU cooler is massive! What is it?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Looks great! @iBruceypoo  Damn that CPU cooler is massive! What is it?


The new Noctua NH-P1

Also need to clean some dust from my main rig  





It's on the floor so it gathers dust much quicker..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Looks great! @iBruceypoo  Damn that CPU cooler is massive! What is it?


It's Noctua's new passive cooler.





						Noctua introduces NH-P1 passive CPU cooler and LS-PWM fan for semi-fanless systems
					

Designed in Austria, Noctua's premium cooling components are renowned for their superb quietness, exceptional performance and thoroughgoing quality.




					noctua.at
				











						NH-P1
					

The NH-P1 is Noctua’s first passive CPU cooler and has been custom-designed for fanless operation from the ground up: in enclosures with good natural convection, its six heatpipes and thick, widely spaced heatsink fins enable it to cool modern high-end CPUs with low to moderate heat dissipation...




					noctua.at
				




There's been a ton of coverage on YouTube about it..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 24, 2021)

Back on the testbench until Monday when the Cerberus X gets here. Also, first time a Noctua fan ever died on me. And it just so happened to be the only Noctua industrial fan I'm currently using, that's why there's a regular A14 on there. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Ralfi (Jul 24, 2021)

Just finished my build this week!

I'll link my gallery *here* & just paste a few shots below...


----------



## HQi88 (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> View attachment 209379



What motherboard and chipset is that? It looks like there is room for 8 SATA ports there!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 24, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> What motherboard and chipset is that? It looks like there is room for 8 SATA ports there!


Asus ROG Maximus XIII Apex according to system specs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Just finished my build this week!
> 
> I'll link my gallery *here* & just paste a few shots below...
> View attachment 209559 View attachment 209554 View attachment 209557 View attachment 209558 View attachment 209556View attachment 209555 View attachment 209560 View attachment 209553 View attachment 209552 View attachment 209561 View attachment 209562


Beautiful! Well nice this!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

This is my kids Roblox box..





And this was supposed to be his new one.. he was so disappointed 





That’s ok, we will have the new one up and running sometime soonish


----------



## HarvesterOfSorrow (Jul 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's Noctua's new passive cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for answer, I totally missed this cooler. Have had a lot going on and I haven't had time for tech news until lately. 



Ralfi said:


> Just finished my build this week!
> 
> I'll link my gallery *here* & just paste a few shots below...
> View attachment 209559 View attachment 209554 View attachment 209557 View attachment 209558 View attachment 209556View attachment 209555 View attachment 209560 View attachment 209553 View attachment 209552 View attachment 209561 View attachment 209562


Sick looking! And god-tier cable management, well done!


----------



## Master3004 (Jul 24, 2021)

*bad pic sry.. better one on next pg*


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 24, 2021)

Master3004 said:


> View attachment 209651


Oh so thats how it looks. Nice.





Is the pc turned like that on purpose or maybe consider turning the image 180 Degrees. I can do it for you, if you would like that.


----------



## Master3004 (Jul 24, 2021)

Lol I swear it was dust free yesterday..

Threadripper not air cooled lol and only 1900x @ ca 4.1ghz barely hitting 50c
MSI X399-GAMING PRO CARBON AC
16GB DIMM DDR4 3066 MHz clocked @ 1533 MHz quad chan
Adata XPG SX6000 NVMe PCIe M.2
Nvidia GeForce RTX ..etc
its a Nuclear submarine atleast lol

jsut something to play with


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2021)

HarvesterOfSorrow said:


> Thanks for answer, I totally missed this cooler. Have had a lot going on and I haven't had time for tech news until lately.


You're welcome! No worries, it happens.


----------



## TxGrin (Jul 24, 2021)

Couple of builds


----------



## 4x4n (Jul 24, 2021)

Finally picked up a Phanteks Evolve X, been wanting this case since it came out but couldn't bring myself to cough up the $$$ for it. By the way, it's worth it. Fantastic case.

Went back to my loop, want to include the gpu but seems a waste to get a block for a 5 year old card. Going with a blue/purple theme for now.


----------



## lmille16 (Jul 25, 2021)

4x4n said:


> Finally picked up a Phanteks Evolve X, been wanting this case since it came out but couldn't bring myself to cough up the $$$ for it. By the way, it's worth it. Fantastic case.
> 
> Went back to my loop, want to include the gpu but seems a waste to get a block for a 5 year old card. Going with a blue/purple theme for now.
> 
> View attachment 209720



Clean. Love it!


----------



## Master3004 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Ralfi (Jul 25, 2021)

Master3004 said:


> View attachment 209744


I just ran this test for the first time, but aren't sure what to make of results...
UserBenchmarks: Game 119%, Desk 100%, Work 116%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X - *94.4%*
GPU: AMD RX 6700-XT - *123.9%*
SSD: WD Blue 3D 500GB - *105.3%*
SSD: Kingston SA2000M81000G 1TB - *140.5%*
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB - *89.9%*
RAM: Unknown BL8G36C16U4B.M8FE1 2x8GB - *100%*
MBD: Gigabyte GA-B550 AORUS PRO AX

They're apparently good scores, but the below wasn't great...

SSD...
_Kingston SA2000M81000G 1TB
51,842 User benchmarks, *average bench 241%*
279GB free (System drive)
Firmware: S5Z42105
SusWrite @10s intervals: 1098 474 474 471 474 474 MB/s
Performing way below expectations (7th percentile)
*This bench: 140%*_

CPU...
_AMD Ryzen 5 5600X-$359
153,754 User benchmarks, *average bench 96%*
AM4, 1 CPU, 6 cores, 12 threads
Base clock 3.7 GHz, turbo 4.5 GHz (avg)
Performing below expectations (37th percentile)
*This bench: 94.4%*_


???


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 26, 2021)

basco said:


> should be an antec case like p180 which i loved,
> and crossfire 2900xt´s ?


P90 Antec with 1200Watt 2 power supplies 2x 4870's way faster then 2900xt;s



Ralfi said:


> I just ran this test for the first time, but aren't sure what to make of results...
> UserBenchmarks: Game 119%, Desk 100%, Work 116%
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 5600X - *94.4%*
> GPU: AMD RX 6700-XT - *123.9%*
> ...


i got 157% modified RX6800 108% 5800x


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2021)

Master3004 said:


> Lol I swear it was dust free yesterday..
> 
> Threadripper not air cooled lol and only 1900x @ ca 4.1ghz barely hitting 50c
> MSI X399-GAMING PRO CARBON AC
> ...


Hi,
Upside down sinners


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 26, 2021)

Before and After lapping and chamfering a RX6800 another one.

BEFORE**** would crash after 45min of max clock gameplay.




AFTER**** doesn't CRASH and keeps trying to overclock past lock 2.6ghz so BIOS MOD TIME. ALSO a NICE 13C MAX JUNCTION FLOAT.





GPU Chamfering,,, | TechPowerUp Forums

NITRO OUT.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

No surprises when it comes to the Cerberus X - just a bigger Cerberus after all. Much easier cable management, but setting up that top fan bracket though......I must have had the PSU and PSU bracket on/off at least 4 times. Unfortunately, even with the top fan, 3800CL14 @ 1.5V looks to be thermally unsustainable, so I went back to 3600CL14 @ 1.42V. 

The other panel is a very nice windowed panel, but unfortunately it kills the C14S' performance. So far I haven't found a good tower cooler that'll allow me to use it. There are two short 120mm coolers from Thermalright but I can't find them and I reckon they're worse; I can't find the Silver Arrow 130 for a decent price; the Fuma 2 is incompatible with the windowed panel; the H7 Quad Lumi and H7 Ultra I can't find for a decent price.






Not relying on natural light anymore with photo setup coming together. First time in years I've taken a decent photo after sundown; I really gotta straighten out those creases in the backdrop though.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> No surprises when it comes to the Cerberus X - just a bigger Cerberus after all. Much easier cable management, but setting up that top fan bracket though......I must have had the PSU and PSU bracket on/off at least 4 times. Unfortunately, even with the top fan, 3800CL14 @ 1.5V looks to be thermally unsustainable, so I went back to 3600CL14 @ 1.42V.
> 
> The other panel is a very nice windowed panel, but unfortunately it kills the C14S' performance. So far I haven't found a good tower cooler that'll allow me to use it. There are two short 120mm coolers from Thermalright but I can't find them and I reckon they're worse; I can't find the Silver Arrow 130 for a decent price; the Fuma 2 is incompatible with the windowed panel; the H7 Quad Lumi and H7 Ultra I can't find for a decent price.
> 
> ...


I like your new case with the cool handle in black, cuz ya know_ "havin' a handle is handy to have!"_ 

------

4-5second boot times with the Gskill 5333Mhz mem kit and the ROG M13A board set to Instant Boot! *That's Pure Insanity*!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

When we come back from our road trip to Alberta I am going to buy a bench I think..

Where did you buy yours? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> When we come back from our road trip to Alberta I am going to buy a bench I think..
> 
> Where did you buy yours? If you don't mind me asking..



WetBench SX Pro sku angled version - Primochill offers many other configuration options.

Went with the 45degree down angle just to experience something a bit different.

The lower right radiator mount is a great position for mounting 5.25in enclosures. 








						Wet Benches
					

This is the home of Primochill.com. We are a Premium Computer Water Cooling company.  Our selection includes Coolants, Tubing, Fittings and Water Blocks




					www.primochill.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> WetBench SX Pro sku angled version - Primochill offers many other configuration options.
> 
> Went with the 45degree down angle just to experience something a bit different.
> 
> ...


250€! i have made vacation in spain for 350€ one week...
juicy price for a computer which needs its own housekeeper not to get too dusty over the time...






but stylo is expensive tho..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I like your new case with the cool handle in black, cuz ya know_ "havin' a handle is handy to have!"_
> 
> ------
> 
> 4-5second boot times with the Gskill 5333Mhz mem kit and the ROG M13A board set to Instant Boot! *That's Pure Insanity*!



Funnily enough, it may as well have been black. Most of the time I can't tell that it's slate grey. When the sun goes down I turn off my 5000K lights so it's just 2800K lamps.

I've been eyeing the handle for a long time on both the Cerberus and Cerberus X, but it actually attaches to a special fan bracket that's not the one I have. It allows you only to place a 120mm smack dab in the middle of the top, which doesn't work for me. Also given how heavy either case can get, the rigidity is a bit sus. I don't need a handle on my 23L Cerberus X if my 4L Lone L5 fits in one hand 

Can't compete with that boot time, AMD is pepega. I've actually regressed with the Unify-X; it's like 19 seconds. I have 3 drives though.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> WetBench SX Pro sku angled version - Primochill offers many other configuration options.
> 
> Went with the 45degree down angle just to experience something a bit different.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 27, 2021)

Fastest i got this RX6800 QUIK so far... XFX  look at that frame time my 3090 does NOT look like this. 1080p Ultra, beat it


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> No surprises when it comes to the Cerberus X - just a bigger Cerberus after all. Much easier cable management, but setting up that top fan bracket though......I must have had the PSU and PSU bracket on/off at least 4 times. Unfortunately, even with the top fan, 3800CL14 @ 1.5V looks to be thermally unsustainable, so I went back to 3600CL14 @ 1.42V.
> 
> The other panel is a very nice windowed panel, but unfortunately it kills the C14S' performance. So far I haven't found a good tower cooler that'll allow me to use it. There are two short 120mm coolers from Thermalright but I can't find them and I reckon they're worse; I can't find the Silver Arrow 130 for a decent price; the Fuma 2 is incompatible with the windowed panel; the H7 Quad Lumi and H7 Ultra I can't find for a decent price.
> 
> ...


This is a nice little build!  Love Noctua fans, but not the tan/brown ones.  Did you consider the grey or back ones when you built it?  Black would look better in my opinion.  Photo is great too.

I built a set up just for Windows 11.  No way do I trust 11 on my main PCs.  I only bought the cpu, motherboard and memory, I had everything else already.  Gonna balance it out with blue Riing fan across bottom.  For now though, surprisingly, 11 has run great on it.  No crashes and just one bug.  My LCD doesn't always get a signal from the gpu.  I just unplug the HDMI and plug it back in for now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> This is a nice little build!  Love Noctua fans, but not the tan/brown ones.  Did you consider the grey or back ones when you built it?  Black would look better in my opinion.  Photo is great too.
> 
> I built a set up just for Windows 11.  No way to I trust 11 on my main PCs.  I only bought the cpu, motherboard and memory, I had everything else already.  Gonna balance it out with blue Riing fan across bottom.  For now though, surprisingly, 11 has run great on it.  No crashes and just one bug.  My LCD doesn't always get a signal from the gpu.  I just unplug the HDMI and plug it back in for now.



Love that little HWMon display, did a double take because I thought it was a newly released ITX board before realizing how just how roomy the case is  

Just a simple transplant from my testbench and Cerberus junior so no new fans except the iPPC IP67 replacing the old iPPC-2000. I'm not quite sure what I want to do about the fans, dunno if iPPC is actually the same shade of black as Chromax - the A14s would be iPPC but the A9 and A9x14 would have to be Chromax. They all always worked really well, so it would be purely for aesthetics, and anyways I can't use the windowed panel for the time being until I find a suitable tower cooler.


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 27, 2021)

Spoiler












R lighting is syncing to the Pokemon Diamond/Pearl music I have playing. Trying to figure out what I should play while using PKSM.
The AMD fan was taken from an AM3-era Wraith Stealth. I put it there because why not; it makes no noise.

In case you couldn't tell, I don't care too much what the inside of my PC looks like. It sits under the desk anyway.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> 250€! i have made vacation in spain for 350€ one week...
> juicy price for a computer which needs its own housekeeper not to get too dusty over the time...
> 
> but stylo is expensive tho..



Dust is never an issue when you use one of these with a test bench or a case.







freeagent said:


> Thanks!



Grab yourself one - future test bench brother. 



tabascosauz said:


> Funnily enough, it may as well have been black. Most of the time I can't tell that it's slate grey. When the sun goes down I turn off my 5000K lights so it's just 2800K lamps.
> 
> I've been eyeing the handle for a long time on both the Cerberus and Cerberus X, but it actually attaches to a special fan bracket that's not the one I have. It allows you only to place a 120mm smack dab in the middle of the top, which doesn't work for me. Also given how heavy either case can get, the rigidity is a bit sus. I don't need a handle on my 23L Cerberus X if my 4L Lone L5 fits in one hand
> 
> Can't compete with that boot time, AMD is pepega. I've actually regressed with the Unify-X; it's like 19 seconds. I have 3 drives though.



Wait, you've already had to turn down your brilliant new mem kit performance moving from your test bench to your new case? 

AMD cannot do 4-5 second boot times because of something called pegaga? I don't think I like the pegaga. 

How about under 10seconds? I am using a very basic version of Win10 OS, it's stripped down for office use, no extra superfluous apps to load.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

Wrapped up some loose ends, tidied things up a bit. Seems like natural light still can't be beat:






Going for the same look as was in this image


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> WetBench SX Pro sku angled version - Primochill offers many other configuration options.
> 
> Went with the 45degree down angle just to experience something a bit different.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Wet bench with no water 
Need to at least add a bottle of water teddy could hold it lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Dust is never an issue when you use one of these with a test bench or a case.
> 
> View attachment 210106









_*omg! bro. get a wife. get a life..*_.  








tabascosauz said:


> Wrapped up some loose ends, tidied things up a bit. Seems like natural light still can't be beat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cute! and i mean it. i know the size of the vents... just a tiny masterpiece


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 27, 2021)

You could also go with a Streacom BC1 @ThrashZone 



tabascosauz said:


> Wrapped up some loose ends, tidied things up a bit. Seems like natural light still can't be beat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely little thing, I absolutely love the Noctua fans and overall use of space.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wet bench with no water
> Need to at least *add a bottle of water teddy could hold it lol *



Using a WetBench SX that's never been wet, oh the irony. 

Got an Aquacomputer D5 PWM all sleeved-up with custom 6in cables ready to go, I might do a simple CPU loop once moved into the new office space.

Confetti Teddy  









						Confetti Toothpick Bear, 15 in
					

The party goes wherever Confetti goes! Every day is worth celebrating when Toothpick is around, and when this bear covers his fur in confetti, everyone knows they’re about to have a great time. Just throw this colorful beat in the air and let the good times rain down! This 15” cream-colored...




					gund.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

_*The beginning      and                                                                                                                                     Def. NOT the end!*_





i knew it was strong but this was not expectable

@ThrashZone this is your fault! below the pic


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi,
Going down the memory rabbit hole well done


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Going down the memory rabbit hole well done








ye. and it was deep. but you never stop learning. this was a lecture i never had that intense before, PC wise.
OC on a CPU is easy compared to that. u have an instant result. OC the RAM was like a dance through the very dark and foggy night, tho.

so.. your program for partitions is working correctly?



iBruceypoo said:


> Using a WetBench SX that's never been wet, oh the irony.
> 
> Got a Aquacomputer D5 PWM all sleeved-up with custom 6in cables ready to go, I might do a simple CPU loop once moved into the new office space.
> 
> ...



enlighten me. what is this??


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2021)

This is "Your PC ATM" thread, not the "UserBenchmark" thread.  We have a Benchmarking section for that
Carry on~


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Wrapped up some loose ends, tidied things up a bit. Seems like natural light still can't be beat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to diss on your build, but those cables look totally out of place. Then again so do the tan Noctua fans so maybe I should hush..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't mean to diss on your build, but those cables look totally out of place. Then again so do the tan Noctua fans so maybe I should hush..



Ehhh it's not intended to be colour matched. I went with redux 80mms in my L5 and it does look sleek but it lacks any sort of character. Not trying to turn my main into another generic "All Black Cerberus X Build" reddit post, ofc no offence to those guys as some of them look pretty good.

But still thinking about the fans. I could go 2 x A14 Chromax as I don't need the rpms in the bottom of the case, then Chromax for the A9 and A9x14. Thinking of emailing Noctua for a second set of clips to run push-pull on the C14S with 2 x A14 iPPC. I'd probably still run brown pads on all of them though, 8 years on and I still don't understand the hate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Using a WetBench SX that's never been wet, oh the irony.
> 
> Got an Aquacomputer D5 PWM all sleeved-up with custom 6in cables ready to go, I might do a simple CPU loop once moved into the new office space.
> 
> ...



Nice, i love D5 pumps, i have a D5 vario waiting for my loop


----------



## Jetster (Jul 28, 2021)

I like the Noctua fans


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

Put my system to an another case, going to sell the Define Mini C and I'll get a mATX case with a better airflow later.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Put my system to an another case, going to sell the Define Mini C and I'll get a mATX case with a better airflow later.


that define, looks ok. I'm using an old Aerocool atm, but keeping my eye out for a better mATX that's custom loop friendly.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> that define, looks ok. I'm using an old Aerocool atm, but keeping my eye out for a better mATX that's custom loop friendly.


The Define does look okay and it's nice to build a system on it, but its airflow is almost non-existent. Even this cheap Kolink (pictured above) has better airflow.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> The Define does look okay and it's nice to build a system on it, but its airflow is almost non-existent. Even this cheap Kolink (pictured above) has better airflow.


Mine has 140/200 front, 120/140 rear, and 2x120/140 top. i have 140 front in, 140 rear out, and 2x 120 top out. setting loop up soon, with 280 rad top, maybe 140 rad front too


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mine has 140/200 top, 120/140 rear, and 2x120/140 top. i have 140 front in, 140 rear out, and 2x 120 top out


I had 2x120 front and 120 rear on the Define, and 240x45 rad on the top. Now I have 240x25 rad front and 120s rear and top. Still cooler than on Define.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I had 2x120 front and 120 rear on the Define, and 240x45 rad on the top. Now I have 240x25 rad front and 120s rear and top. Still cooler than on Define.



should be 120/140/200 front. i'll probably end up with 280 top and 140 rear and front


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> should be 120/140/200 front. i'll probably end up with 280 top and 140 rear and front


Well, I'm waiting for this to be available here in Finland 





__





						CHIEFTRONIC - M2 - GM-02B-OP - m-ATX Gaming Cube Case - powered by Chieftec
					






					www.chieftec.eu


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> *Ehhh it's not intended to be colour matched*. I went with redux 80mms in my L5 and it does look sleek but it lacks any sort of character. Not trying to turn my main into another generic "All Black Cerberus X Build" reddit post, ofc no offence to those guys as some of them look pretty good.
> 
> But still thinking about the fans. I could go 2 x A14 Chromax as I don't need the rpms in the bottom of the case, then Chromax for the A9 and A9x14. Thinking of emailing Noctua for a second set of clips to run push-pull on the C14S with 2 x A14 iPPC. I'd probably still run brown pads on all of them though, 8 years on and I still don't understand the hate.


PC ATM:

This current Z590 build isn't really color-matched either, *just got lucky* with the Asus motherboard this gen arriving with gorgeous silver accents that blend so well with the semi-shiny Noctua heatsink NH-P1 aluminum plates and nickel plating and the very shiny mirror-finish Gskill Royal Elite mem kit silver heatspreaders.

I do try to keep the aesthetic a neutral black with a simple industrial appearance, so the Seasonic "stock" black cables that come in the box with the 700watt fanless titanium PSU work out just fine, the cable coating is a nice uniform black end to end with no ketchup mustard red yellow or 24-pin wiring orange or green peeking through.

Only (2) fans in the entire build with the 140mm Noctua Industrial PWM accomplishing most of the cooling - memory modules, two rows of VRM, WD_Black SN850 PCIe 4.0 M.2 and the 11600K processor, and it had to be a monochrome black. The stock Noctua brown noise adsorption pads in the retail box? Any brown in the build would look extremely out of place as would the standard Noctua fan brown and beige signature aesthetic.

Only one choice - it had to be the full-on black Noctua Industrieller Luftventilator!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Well, I'm waiting for this to be available here in Finland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mines near enough exactly the same inside, apart from the double fan on the front, where mine has a 200mm stock or 120/140


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 28, 2021)

The first time both my primary PC have had CPU's from the same generation..... These systems should last me till DDR5/Pcie gen 5 is mature. Who knows Alderlake might temp me cuz I can't help myself around new tech lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The first time both my primary PC have had CPU's from the same generation..... These systems should last me till DDR5/Pcie gen 5 is mature. Who knows Alderlake might temp me cuz I can't help myself around new tech lol.
> View attachment 210242 View attachment 210243


Never had setups like myself. 3600 & 1080 Ti and i7 920 & HD 7970 currently here.

edit: damn, the pump of my AIO probably died just now. Luckily I have one "okay" air cooler.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The first time both my primary PC have had CPU's from the same generation..... These systems should last me till DDR5/Pcie gen 5 is mature. Who knows Alderlake might temp me cuz I can't help myself around new tech lol.
> View attachment 210242 View attachment 210243


Congratulations on the new CPU, it's amazing! 

------

Alder Lake is looking so tempting, but *I'm sitting it out not buying* waiting for Raptor Lake and the Raptor Bench Project

Resurrect my CaseLabs Mercury S8 open bench chassis for the Raptor. 

_"My Gawd - it's on wheels!" _


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 28, 2021)

Mmm..CaseLabs pron  Technically every CaseLabs case can be an open bench chassis.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Mmm..CaseLabs pron  *Technically every CaseLabs case can be an open bench chassis.*


Technically every case can be an open bench chassis - just pull that silly side panel. 

This CaseLabs Mercury S8 open bench was once a Mercury S8S fully-enclosed case *with top and side panels* - I made a conversion to open bench with shorter front.

Wish CaseLabs would come back, that beautiful thick aluminum and powdercoating - drool and sad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Congratulations on the new CPU, it's amazing!
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


What's with all the liquid cooling parts that are not connected to anything? Are you buying parts in stages?



iBruceypoo said:


> Technically every case can be an open bench chassis - just pull that silly side panel.


True!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2021)

This thread is for posting about your current PC, posting _pictures_ of your current PC, or commenting directly about someone _else's _PC. We encourage debate, and if you have a genuine comment about someone's post, please do so. But: stay on topic, and honestly, if you can't say it without being a dick, you'll be removed from the thread.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2021)

Okay, let's try this again without all the controversial beige.

Added the second A14 iPPC for push-pull on the C14S, swapped all case fans for Chromax, and tidied things up a bit further.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay, let's try this again without all the controversial beige.
> 
> Added the second A14 iPPC for push-pull on the C14S, swapped all case fans for Chromax, and tidied things up a bit further.


Much better.  You know, they make blue fan silencers too, don't cha?


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 29, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Much better.  You know, they make blue fan silencers too, don't cha?



Ignore the bad man @tabascosauz , nothing wrong with brown.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Ignore the bad man @tabascosauz , nothing wrong with brown.



See, that's what I tell myself, but I end up inciting civil war. I must have made a mistake somewhere



jallenlabs said:


> Much better.  You know, they make blue fan silencers too, don't cha?



Yep. They come in the box and I tried them on, they are a very close match for the Cablemod kit. Unfortunately Chromax only gives you 4 per colour per fan, so one side would still have to be brown - I'd have to buy a separate box. Also didn't like it that much, too much blue, too flashy for my tastes. Same as my boards, I like having a third muted colour to break up an otherwise two-tone palette; here the blue is only intended to add a bit of colour. I'm boring like that, as I'm sure you can tell


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> See, that's what I tell myself, but I end up inciting civil war. I must have made a mistake somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They come in the box and I tried them on, they are a very close match for the Cablemod kit. Unfortunately Chromax only gives you 4 per colour per fan, so one side would still have to be brown - I'd have to buy a separate box. Also didn't like it that much, too much blue, too flashy for my tastes. Same as my boards, I like having a third muted colour to break up an otherwise two-tone palette; here the blue is only intended to add a bit of colour. I'm boring like that, as I'm sure you can tell


Hey, you tried it, it didn't suit you and you changed it.  Nothing wrong with that.  As an artist, I always look for balance of color, shapes, etc.   Excellent build anyway.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay, let's try this again without all the controversial beige.
> 
> Added the second A14 iPPC for push-pull on the C14S, swapped all case fans for Chromax, and tidied things up a bit further.



Looks Glorious either way! Haters gonna hate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay, let's try this again without all the controversial beige.
> 
> Added the second A14 iPPC for push-pull on the C14S, swapped all case fans for Chromax, and tidied things up a bit further.


Now see that looks good! Even the blue cabling looks like it fits in. MUCH better! You don't really need the push-pull with that setup, but as long as it doesn't hurt performance...



jallenlabs said:


> Much better.  You know, they make blue fan silencers too, don't cha?


That would complement the cables really well.


the54thvoid said:


> Ignore the bad man @tabascosauz , nothing wrong with brown.


Aww man, you just gotta hush... Brown and black go well together, true, but with that shade of blue thrown in to the mix? Naw bro.

But hey, the way it is now looks good!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now see that looks good! Even the blue cabling looks like it fits in. MUCH better! You don't really need the push-pull with that setup, but as long as it doesn't hurt performance...



It's not exactly for the CPU, it's a RAM fan for the B-die. B-die starts shitting the bed if not kept below 50C, esp. at higher VDIMM or tighter tRFC. 

1 x A14 on C14S: basically anything over 1.375V is not sustainable, so 3600 16-16-16 thereabouts
1 x A14 on C14S + 1 x janky A9x14 in the top: 1.45V is barely workable (49.3C?), 1.5V not okay (51C)
2 x A14 on C14S: 1.5V runs smooth at 44.9/45.0C, even under 98% memory load tortured in HCI and TM5
Side benefit is that having 2 fans, I can run both A14s at lower speed and get the same CPU temps at lower noise (idle, load is a bit louder).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's not exactly for the CPU, it's a RAM fan for the B-die. B-die starts shitting the bed if not kept below 50C, esp. at higher VDIMM or tighter tRFC.
> 
> 1 x A14 on C14S: basically anything over 1.375V is not sustainable, so 3600 16-16-16 thereabouts
> 1 x A14 on C14S + 1 x janky A9x14 in the top: 1.45V is barely workable (49.3C?), 1.5V not okay (51C)
> ...



Swapping to a 3080 ti I've had to drop my Dram voltage to 1.4v which leaves me at 3600 14-14-14...... Was running 1.5v 4000 16-16-16 the kit will do 15-15-15 but Neither of my Ryzen chips like that. So I feel your pain lol. 

My 5950X can only do 3800 14-14-14 but the 3080 ti puts out too much heat for 1.45v


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Swapping to a 3080 ti I've had to drop my Dram voltage to 1.4v which leaves me at 3600 14-14-14...... Was running 1.5v 4000 16-16-16 the kit will do 15-15-15 but Neither of my Ryzen chips like that. So I feel your pain lol.
> 
> My 5950X can only do 3800 14-14-14 but the 3080 ti puts out too much heat for 1.45v



That seems all over the place! But generally better than my dual rank. I'm at 1.42v for 3600 14-14-14 and 1.5v for 3800 14-15-15. Not an inch more, 1.41v and 1.49v error out after a while.

That's why APU, no need to ever worry about GPU heat, it's literally cheating   although admittedly they have their own battle with iGPU, IF and VSOC droop


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> That seems all over the place! But generally better than my dual rank. I'm at 1.42v for 3600 14-14-14 and 1.5v for 3800 14-15-15. Not an inch more, 1.41v and 1.49v error out after a while.
> 
> That's why APU, no need to ever worry about GPU heat, it's literally cheating   although admittedly they have their own battle with iGPU, IF and VSOC droop



Yeah it's crazy how much an extra 100w does to case temps... I'm not super concerned though the 5950X/3080 ti combo is uber potent even at 3600CL14/1800IF.... in benchmarks 3800CL14/1900IF is only a couple percentage faster at 1440p

If my kit wasn't 4x8GB I think I could do a bit better with temps.


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 30, 2021)

Corsair 4000D Airflow best case on the planet... and can be completely passive if you want to, i tested it if the fans fail box fan on low can be a backup.... 500fps BFV my CPU was bouncing 90 95C on liquid fastest pc on the planet for now been messing with hackers and aimbots,,,  made a lag and ramp up button so when they try to clamp or ESP i can mux the systems they use,,, SO MUCH fun


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 30, 2021)

BryanNitro said:


> Corsair 4000D Airflow best case on the planet... and can be completely passive if you want to, i tested it if the fans fail box fan on low can be a backup.... 500fps BFV my CPU was bouncing 90 95C on liquid fastest pc on the planet for now been messing with hackers and aimbots,,,  made a lag and ramp up button so when they try to clamp or ESP i can mux the systems they use,,, SO MUCH fun




I need some of whatever you are smoking.... Must be some good $%$%!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2021)

BryanNitro said:


> Corsair 4000D Airflow best case on the planet



Corsair Obsidian 1000D or Lian Li V3000


----------



## freeagent (Jul 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay, let's try this again without all the controversial beige.
> 
> Added the second A14 iPPC for push-pull on the C14S, swapped all case fans for Chromax, and tidied things up a bit further.


Man that looks great! I thought it looked good with the other fans.. and the blue cables looks good.  As noted haters gonna hate..


----------



## CGi-Quality (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 30, 2021)

She's total prototype AMIE fastest pc on the planet

PLAYING IN MOVIES IN REALTIME

$1681.54
3d arch 5800 XTHR 5.134Ghz All Cores at Peak 163Amps 204watts
3d arch RX6800 MERC XTHR   378Fps 3ms BFV 1080p Ultra MAX
MSI B550 Nitro ??? TY msi you did everything i asked to a ....... . ..
Micron 3866 CL16 16gb 17-17-17-32 29.9Gb after mod
Miner 1000Watt 90+ Plat Merc power supply 2x 92Amp dedicated GPU rails
SanDisk SSD boot 1Tb 642mbs
NVME Micron game 1Tb PCIE4 6420mbs
HDD WD Green backup 3Tb 5400rpm mod 110mbs all day.

be excellent to each other.... STATION....


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 30, 2021)

3rd PC on the kitchen table... (what else is a kitchen table for?)
Corsair 600T case
Corsair HX650 PSU
Gigabyte GA 970A DS3P AM3+ mobo
AMD 8370 4.1 Ghz
Crucial Tracers 4GB @1600Mhz
GTX 285 1GB
WD black 640GB 
Windows XP 32bit ....very overkill but runs old 32bit games with ease.
Dell 19" Monitor set at 1280 x 960 res
Logitech MX518 
CM Storm w/Cherry Blue keys
Infinity PC speakers


----------



## HQi88 (Jul 31, 2021)

Found an old computer on the side of the road and brought it home. Just missing some DDR3 ram and a hard drive! Its rather different from all the high end desktops shown off here but she still runs!



Spoiler: Pictures!




















Spoiler: Specs









Not sure who used to own this but they seem to have put a bit of work into it! Its also quite interesting that the C2Q doesn't have integrated graphics in the CPU but the Graphics Processor is built into the motherboard! Not sure why they would put a heatsink over the chipset but not the integrated graphics.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 31, 2021)

2nd PC in the man cave...
Hiper Anubis case
Corsair HX 620 PSU
Gigabyte 790X UD4P AM2
AMD 945 quadcore (95 watt) OCed to3.5 Ghz
Geil Black Dragon 1066 RAM @970 Mhz DDR2
Nvidia GTX 470
WD Black 640Gb
Windows 7 64bit
Logitech 518 mouse
G-Skill KM 360 KB w/Cherry Red switches
Rokit 5 self-powered monitor speakers
Samsung 27"1080P monitor
system has been the same for nearly 11 years (not used real often however)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 31, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> 2nd PC in the man cave...
> Hiper Anubis case
> Corsair HX 620 PSU
> Gigabyte 790X UD4P AM2
> ...



can we get a picture of all those PC gaming boxes a better close up? I love looking at old PC gaming box shelves like that. lol  agh those were the good days. everything being digital has its downsides... I really miss the old days.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 31, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Not sure who used to own this but they seem to have put a bit of work into it!


Did you do the paint job or was that someone else? I like it! Looks well done! I'm going to do that to one of my Dell T3500s shortly. I'll post pictures!


HQi88 said:


> Its also quite interesting that the C2Q doesn't have integrated graphics in the CPU but the Graphics Processor is built into the motherboard!


Yup, that's the way Intel used to do IGPs, on the chipset rather than the way they do it now, on the CPU package.


HQi88 said:


> Not sure why they would put a heatsink over the chipset but not the integrated graphics.


Actually, the chip without the heatsink is the southbridge chip. The IGP in on the northbridge under the heatsink.

As a way of a suggestion, that system is based on the Q43 chipset and as such it will take a newer C2Q, such as a Q9450, Q9550 or similar. They're cheap. Also, a low-profile GPU would also be inexpensive and a solid upgrade from that IGP. 
Something like this for example;








						HP NVIDIA GeForce GT730 2GB DVI DisplayPort Low Profile Graphics Card 802315-001  | eBay
					

HP Part Number: 802315-001.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 31, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> can we get a picture of all those PC gaming boxes a better close up? I love looking at old PC gaming box shelves like that. lol  agh those were the good days. everything being digital has its downsides... I really miss the old days.


quick pics for the Curious...I think I have 304 Big Box games (2 SSI from 1981 for only Apple II & commodore64) RARE


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 31, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> quick pics for the Curious...I think I have 304 Big Box games (2 SSI from 1981 for only Apple II & commodore64) RARE



that is one awesome treasure trove man lol


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 31, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> quick pics for the Curious...I think I have 304 Big Box games (2 SSI from 1981 for only Apple II & commodore64) RARE


I was curious, I saw the boxes in your PC photo.  That's awesome!


----------



## BryanNitro (Jul 31, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> quick pics for the Curious...I think I have 304 Big Box games (2 SSI from 1981 for only Apple II & commodore64) RARE


Love the flashback, i can remember grabbing almost all of those game boxes

lan party soldier of fortune 2?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

ATM

Designing an RKL waterloop off a test bench.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> ATM
> 
> Designing an RKL waterloop off a test bench.
> 
> View attachment 210656



do you think you would get the same temps on that cpu with a noctua u12a with a strong fan curve?  or nh-d15?  just curious what was your decision process when picking between the 3 (especially since you do use a fan on the passive one making all 3 equitable)


----------



## HQi88 (Aug 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you do the paint job or was that someone else? I like it! Looks well done! I'm going to do that to one of my Dell T3500s shortly. I'll post pictures!


No the paintjob was there when I picked it up.



lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, that's the way Intel used to do IGPs, on the chipset rather than the way they do it now, on the CPU package.
> 
> Actually, the chip without the heatsink is the southbridge chip. The IGP in on the northbridge under the heatsink.


Oh OK. I didnt know that!



lexluthermiester said:


> As a way of a suggestion, that system is based on the Q43 chipset and as such it will take a newer C2Q, such as a Q9450, Q9550 or similar. They're cheap. Also, a low-profile GPU would also be inexpensive and a solid upgrade from that IGP.
> Something like this for example;
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have been thinking of getting a Q9550 off of AliExpress but I would like to flip this PC and I dont want to spend money upgrading the computer just to break even when I sell it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Here's my latest mod from the ghetto...



Yes, that IS a rubber base carpet tile cut to fit the wrist rest. The rubber was falling apart so I replaced it. This is my very favorite keyboard.
(I put this over in the Ghetto mod thread, but it fits here too)


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2021)

Does that not chafe? If 'chafe' is the right word?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Does that not chafe? If 'chafe' is the right word?


Nope, it's soft. Been using the same material for a mouse mat, which you can see off to the right in the picture.


----------



## BryanNitro (Aug 2, 2021)

when I go to the computer store now.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 2, 2021)

Put the stuff back to the Define case as the Eisbaer's pump died so I had to put an air cooler (Cryorig C7 w/ XT90 RGB fan) as a temporary solution.






I'll get a big tower cooler in few days.

edit: The case fans are 2x Corsair ML120 + ML120 Pro if someone is wondering


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2021)

It's fun to look back on the PCs from 2008 in this thread, CRT monitors included. I'm pretty sure I was still running a Pentium 4 back then.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It's fun to look back on the PCs from 2008 in this thread, CRT monitors included. I'm pretty sure I was still running a Pentium 4 back then.


In 2008 I had a C2D E4300 @ 3GHz, 2GB DDR2-900 & 6800 GS, in fact I finished Crysis with that rig! And I had also a CRT (21", 1600x1200 @ 85Hz), got my first TFT in 2010 (a 17" 1280x1024) while I had a free weekend as I was in the military then (as here in Finland we have conscription in Finnish Defence Forces, served 180 days).

Also I love hardware from that era as LGA775 chips are something that you get hella cheap or even for free these days. AM2/AM2+/AM3 hardware is also hella cheap. And when you have a good board like I have (Asus P5Q Pro and Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA), playing around with these is simply fun.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 2, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> In 2008 I had a C2D E4300 @ 3GHz, 2GB DDR2-900 & 6800 GS, in fact I finished Crysis with that rig! And I had also a CRT (21", 1600x1200 @ 85Hz), got my first TFT in 2010 (a 17" 1280x1024) while I had a free weekend as I was in the military then (as here in Finland we have conscription in Finnish Defence Forces, served 180 days).
> 
> Also I love hardware from that era as LGA775 chips are something that you get hella cheap or even for free these days. AM2/AM2+/AM3 hardware is also hella cheap. And when you have a good board like I have (Asus P5Q Pro and Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA), playing around with these is simply fun.


I didn't get the major upgrade of that year until September, 2008. It was: 1: Asus P5QL Pro motherboard 2: Pentium E2180 a.k.a. "poor man's Core 2 Duo" 3: 2x512 MB (1 GB) dual-channel Kingston DDR2 SDRAM (Possibly was 800-rated (400 Mhz) 4: FSP 500W PSU that was OEM-gray (the housing) 5: eVGA GeForce 9500 GT 512 MB.

In August, 2009, I got a free upgrade to a Core 2 Duo E4500, because the Pentium E2180 clocked like poop, like it was a 90nm chip from 2005! (unstable at only 3.0 Ghz!) Both are Conroe. (65nm)
The E4500 had a very low VID of only 1.2 V while the E2180 was 1.3250V.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I didn't get the major upgrade of that year until September, 2008. It was: 1: Asus P5QL Pro motherboard 2: Pentium E2180 a.k.a. "poor man's Core 2 Duo" 3: 2x512 MB (1 GB) dual-channel Kingston DDR2 SDRAM (Possibly was 800-rated (400 Mhz) 4: FSP 500W PSU that was OEM-gray (the housing) 5: eVGA GeForce 9500 GT 512 MB.
> 
> In August, 2009, I got a free upgrade to a Core 2 Duo E4500, because the Pentium E2180 clocked like poop, like it was a 90nm chip from 2005! (unstable at only 3.0 Ghz!) Both are Conroe. (65nm)
> The E4500 had a very low VID of only 1.2 V while the E2180 was 1.3250V.



My e6300 from that time was a good clocker.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2021)

BryanNitro said:


> when I go to the computer store now.
> 
> View attachment 210993



where can I buy these? I'd like to buy. haha


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> View attachment 210979
> Yes, that IS a rubber base carpet tile cut to fit the *waist rest*. The rubber was falling apart so I replaced it. This is my very favorite keyboard.
> (I put this over in the Ghetto mod thread, but it fits here too)


A waist rest? for fat gamers lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> A waist rest? for fat gamers lol.


Fricken auto-correct.. I meant "wrist rest".


----------



## Master3004 (Aug 4, 2021)

Master3004 said:


> Lol I swear it was dust free yesterday..
> 
> Threadripper not air cooled lol and only 1900x @ ca 4.1ghz barely hitting 50c
> MSI X399-GAMING PRO CARBON AC
> ...



LOL MSI ? Gigabyte ?

hmm.. maybe all 3



Master3004 said:


> LOL MSI ? Gigabyte ?
> 
> hmm.. maybe all 3



dang .. didnt ad the 5tb on hd's lol


----------



## FireFox (Aug 4, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Put the stuff back to the Define case as the Eisbaer's pump died so I had to put an air cooler (Cryorig C7 w/ XT90 RGB fan) as a temporary solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you have dust filters in the front of the case?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 4, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Don't you have dust filters in the front of the case?


I do. Posted a pic before how they looked before cleaning them. They still aren't fully dustproof (which preinstalled is?) as I cleaned the case internals, pretty dusty after ~1yr of usage.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fricken auto-correct.. I meant "wrist rest".


I know, but the mental image made me laugh.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 5, 2021)

Autocorrect is a curse... always when I set up a new phone, disabling that crap is the first thing to do, dammit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 5, 2021)

HTPC upgraded to Zen 3 (5600G):


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> HTPC upgraded to Zen 3 (5600G):



Nice, that was fast.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

My case is huge, over compensation...


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 6, 2021)

I like big cases, since I only use air-cooling. Nice keyboard too!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 6, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Nice, that was fast.



Yeah, I went and picked it up cause I had a dentist appointment anyways. Set my alarm earlier in the morning so I could reserve one once they put it up on the website. Most people are [rightly so] staying with the sale-price 5600X so I didn't need to wake up so early.

Simple swap. I guess the heatspreader pic will have to wait for another day, I was so excited I completely forgot about that part despite telling myself to grab a picture.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, I went and picked it up cause I had a dentist appointment anyways. Set my alarm earlier in the morning so I could reserve one once they put it up on the website. Most people are [rightly so] staying with the sale-price 5600X so I didn't need to wake up so early.
> 
> Simple swap. I guess the heatspreader pic will have to wait for another day, I was so excited I completely forgot about that part despite telling myself to grab a picture.


Nice and elegant, was this photo taken in a hospital?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 6, 2021)

Big cases? I used to have a CM Cosmos S several years ago.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 6, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Big cases? I used to have a CM Cosmos S several years ago.


Pff, I used to have a Case Labs M8 Magnum with extra bottom cage (with wheels). I went smaller with the Mercury S8. Next!

Edit: with pic


----------



## freeagent (Aug 6, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Pff, I used to have a Case Labs M8 Magnum with extra bottom cage (with wheels). I went smaller with the Mercury S8. Next!
> 
> Edit: with pic
> View attachment 211540


Stacker STC-T01, still have the wheels and most of the pieces too


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

@Cheese_On_tsaot that arctic cooler is a really underrated cooler. I used to own it before I went back to laptop gaming.

I used a fairly strong fan curve, around 75 celsius it was targeted for 100% fan speed on the fan curve.  and even then it really was not loud. great fans.

with a strong fan curve it goes toe to toe with the big Noctua's at stock.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

So as discussed sometime ago, got around to painting my Dell T3500. Ffigured it could only be improved giving how scratched and banged up it was. Not perfectly happy with the result.
Before;







And the result;




Think I should have gone with silver after all. Going to repaint it. It's not that the gold doesn't look as it should, just that it doesn't go as well with the silver front plate, which is not going to be painted.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So as discussed sometime ago, got around to painting my Dell T3500. Ffigured it could only be improved giving how scratched and banged up it was. Not perfectly happy with the result.
> Before;
> View attachment 211602
> View attachment 211603
> ...


wait, you don't use any masking at all?so it bleeding all the way through
actually i prefer something that close to the stock color (dark color) but you may sand it for better result


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> wait, you don't use any masking at all?


What? 


micropage7 said:


> so it bleeding all the way through


What are you talking about?


micropage7 said:


> actually i prefer something that close to the stock color (dark color)


Naw, I like the gold. It just doesn't work well with the front plate.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I went smaller with the Mercury S8. Next!


Why would you do that?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What?
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Naw, I like the gold. It just doesn't work well with the front plate.


the front mesh sprayed too, it should be only the side panel that sprayed?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> the front mesh sprayed too, it should be only the side panel that sprayed?


No, I sprayed everything that was originally painted black by Dell. I did not paint the black plastic parts as the paint did not stick well to that plastic even when sanded.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, I sprayed everything that was originally painted black by Dell. I did not paint the black plastic parts as the paint did not stick well to that plastic even when sanded.


oh, i think it's bleeding since from the pic half of the mesh still dark


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> oh, i think it's bleeding since from the pic half of the mesh still dark


That's just a trick of the light. It's all painted.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 7, 2021)

I started getting rid of some of my thick fans.. I have one left running the exhaust. Thermalright TY series are not a good match for bolt spacing in the Meshify C.. 2x 140mm fans with 120mm spacing.. it would have been nice to have 2x 140s and a 120 up front but whatevs.. maybe later. I used some duct tape to block off the bottom for now, and a strip at the top where the top is blocked off with the noise insulated top hole covers from my define R4. It actually works pretty good like this. 130cfm coming from the red one lol.. 95 from the bottom. I thought that fan was dead but apparently it is alive again. Must have been a bad connection or something. The dead 147A is still dead however.








And these are what I took out 





It is much quieter now.. until they ramp up 



Edit:

I did end up taking that last thick fan out.. ahh silence.. till it’s not 

Edit:


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 8, 2021)

That's why I like the bigger cases...more room for options when it comes to Cooling. (and I never use water-cooling)


----------



## freeagent (Aug 8, 2021)

I still have big cases, my current front fans were intended to cool CPU’s and not to be used as case fans. But had they not had the odd hole spacing I would be able to use 3 fans up front. They still work great in my little case. Just like my 120x38s are awesome in my Meshify, and pretty good in my Define R4.


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I still have big cases, my current front fans were intended to cool CPU’s and not to be used as case fans. But had they not had the odd hole spacing I would be able to use 3 fans up front. They still work great in my little case. Just like my 120x38s are awesome in my Meshify, and pretty good in my Define R4.


I still consider your case to be big enough...because you do have options. That's still a Mid size case. (and somewhat open-air)


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> That's why I like the bigger cases...more room for options when it comes to Cooling. (and I never use water-cooling)


What about this?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 8, 2021)

I am in the market for a budget case that will fit 420mm AIO arctic cooler. Best I can find is around $126, Phanteks Enthroo Full Tower.

the arctic 420mm AIO is $130.

and I was thinking I'll set a slightly aggressive fan curve over stock on the AIO and rear exhaust fan of the case. should be a fairly nice cooling setup.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I am in the market for a budget case that will fit 420mm AIO arctic cooler. Best I can find is around $126, Phanteks Enthroo Full Tower.
> 
> the arctic 420mm AIO is $130.
> 
> and I was thinking I'll set a slightly aggressive fan curve over stock on the AIO and rear exhaust fan of the case. should be a fairly nice cooling setup.



I think the p500a supports a 420mm in front.


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2021)

@lynx29 
here ya can put in the radiator size and even if ya want it on top or in front:




__





						Gehäuse PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

Preisvergleich für Gehäuse PC-Gehäuse ✓ Bewertungen ✓ Produktinfos ⇒ Auswahl und Filtern der Produkte nach den besten Eigenschaften und dem billigsten Preis




					geizhals.eu


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What about this?
> 
> View attachment 211655


Great! That's a big boy with lots of room...including for water-cooling.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 8, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Great! That's a big boy with lots of room...including for water-cooling.


I have 2x 480 front and 1x 420 top, still i feel it's small.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 9, 2021)

Last photo was of pretty embarrassing quality. Coming back for more nighttime photo practice with the Godox:

NEED A BIGGER TABLE


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Last photo was of pretty embarrassing quality. Coming back for more nighttime photo practice with the Godox:
> 
> NEED A BIGGER TABLE
> 
> View attachment 211786



Very nice, External PSU?


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Why would you do that?


My cousin wanted it and he paid my asking price


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> My cousin wanted it and he paid my asking price


Not even if my Nan comes out of her grave i would sell my Corsair Obsidian


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Very nice, External PSU?



yeppers, it's one of these stout 240w Dell bricks

if I had to hook this up to my xps 13 i'd probably complain, but on a desktop its actually pretty sleek


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> yeppers, it's one of these stout 240w Dell bricks
> 
> if I had to hook this up to my xps 13 i'd probably complain, but on a desktop its actually pretty sleek
> 
> View attachment 211833


What GPU, 3080/90?


----------



## khemist (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm finally done. I can now have my peace of mind. I have no reason to touch it anymore except for maintenance. Parts are in my sig but:



ProcessorRyzen 5 5800xMotherboardAorus B550i Proo AXCoolingBykski GPU and CPU waterblock, Barrow mini ITX pump, various Bykski/Barrow soft fittings, Barrow PU soft tubeMemory32GB Patrior Viper 3600 kitVideo Card(s)MSi RTX 3080 Ventus OCStorageAdata XPG Gammix S50 Lite 1TB, Adata SX8200 500GBDisplay(s)Specterpro 34uw100CaseSSUPD MeshliciousAudio Device(s)Logitech G Pro XPower SupplyCoolerMaster V750SFX Gold (non-noisy version)
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            That top "flow-meter" helped me get rid of the air-gap easily. The GPU block really accumulates air unless you remove them manually by lifting and twisting the case until the bubble goes to the "flow-meter" which I fill with coolant. I then wait for the gap to appear then rinse repeat. It should be 99% filled by now.






I bought some speaker feet to lift the case up so that I can use standard DP cables.






Had a fan bracket 3d printed to place a thin 92mm Noctua fan. It helps improve airflow and cools the GPU backplate as well as some parts of the motherboard.












RGB bleeds through the mesh and looks awesome.


----------



## BryanNitro (Aug 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So as discussed sometime ago, got around to painting my Dell T3500. Ffigured it could only be improved giving how scratched and banged up it was. Not perfectly happy with the result.
> Before;
> View attachment 211602
> View attachment 211603
> ...


this is one smart dude ... 

I did the same thing to Lenovo Think stations.. with Intel I5 3470s just bios mod pcb power controller mod noise filter and water proof and static / rf shielding.. slapped a RX570 4Gb they love em... 1080p 120+fps almost every game... there are tricks for HDD and SDD that haven't been discovered yet. HDD tip... Spindle and Disc platter / main bearing HOT... put a heatsink just the size of the PCB  focus thermal paste on the controller chip and power chips and you will have one fast HDD so fast it makes you think why do I need to spend so much... on ssd and nvme when they work just fine.. after mods..



toilet pepper said:


> I'm finally done. I can now have my peace of mind. I have no reason to touch it anymore except for maintenance. Parts are in my sig but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i have learned about the 5000 Series.. they are so TOUGH thermal reinforced MADE TO BE ON FIRE.. so in order to break in my 5800x I had to get it to 95c in benchmarks and let it mine 9khs on mining helps get all the components to return and helps clear out any left over chemicals in the silicon layers...


----------



## Count Shagula (Aug 16, 2021)

My main rig has been a year in the making including the 6 month wait to get my videocard. I’ve finally reached stage 2 of 3. My 3080 is now water cooled and I have dual radiators. So freaking excited. The next stage is attaching the external 1260mm radiator with dual pumps and quick release to supercharge the cooling even more but that’s for another day. I remember someone somewhere saying nobody puts a thousand dollar videocard in a $100 case... Well here you go and there’s a bunch of water too. I’m so happy with it!

*I have fixed the kink since taking the photos lol. I wanted a right angle compression fitting on both intake and outlet on the pump but its impossible to screw two on so ill maybe shorten the tube so it doesn't touch the window and kink or find a diff type of fitting


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Aug 16, 2021)

New Keyboard, GK68X with Akko ASA Keycaps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2021)

Custom loop, kinda done, had to replace D5 tank so using a cheap one till later this week. Universal block on 980ti is doing a grand job. Pump/280-45 rad/CPU/240 rad/GPU/Res. Not pretty but I'm past all that now. Case is thermaltake v21 mATX


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Custom loop, kinda done, had to replace D5 tank so using a cheap one till later this week. Universal block on 980ti is doing a grand job. Pump/280-45 rad/CPU/240 rad/GPU/Res. Not pretty but I'm past all that now. Case is thermaltake v21 mATX
> View attachment 213012


I like the way you mount your rads. Seems a more logical way of doing it.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Custom loop, kinda done, had to replace D5 tank so using a cheap one till later this week. Universal block on 980ti is doing a grand job. Pump/280-45 rad/CPU/240 rad/GPU/Res. Not pretty but I'm past all that now. Case is thermaltake v21 mATX
> View attachment 213012


I like your build man, looks practical and well built too. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 17, 2021)

That poor GPU, or is that an illusion


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jetster said:


> That poor GPU, or is that an illusion



Why poor? temps are fine idle and load.
loads




view is from the top btw

new tank will be this-


----------



## Jetster (Aug 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Why poor? temps are fine idle and load.
> l


It's twisted. I think the hose is bending it up. Hard on the slot too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jetster said:


> It's twisted. I think the hose is bending it up. Hard on the slot too



Its fine, its would actually be pushing it,  view is from above. I'll adjust it, with a 90 degree when i change the tank.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 17, 2021)

Nothing crazy.. down to 3 case fans instead of 7.. it’s much quieter, but there is a penalty to all this quietness.. good thing they hit pretty hard


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 18, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Custom loop, kinda done, had to replace D5 tank so using a cheap one till later this week. Universal block on 980ti is doing a grand job. Pump/280-45 rad/CPU/240 rad/GPU/Res. Not pretty but I'm past all that now. Case is thermaltake v21 mATX
> View attachment 213012


Good choice with the Tuf B550M. I love mine to bits.  Your GPU does look twisted, though. I think that pipe is pushing it up.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 18, 2021)

My first NVME (Samsung 970 evo) died 2 days ago. The warning was sudden and quick; I was in file explorer and suddenly the folder previews disappeared and then the computer rebooted into uefi. Only 3 years running..  RIP


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> My first NVME (Samsung 970 evo) died 2 days ago. The warning was sudden and quick; I was in file explorer and suddenly the folder previews disappeared and then the computer rebooted into uefi. Only 3 years running..  RIP


That sucks.. Hope you didn't loose anything important..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Good choice with the Tuf B550M. I love mine to bits.  Your GPU does look twisted, though. I think that pipe is pushing it up.



I think the pipe is pushing it, but it should be ok till i get the new tank and revise it. Maybe need to rotate block so pipes go up and over the top of the card instead.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sucks..


Yeah. I really should daily backup my Document folder as I've lost a few game settings (mostly Arma & BeamNG).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Yeah. I really should daily backup my Document folder as I've lost a few game settings (mostly Arma & BeamNG).


While not daily I'm in the habit of making backups on a regular basis.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2021)

jiggeled pipes, better? gpu not so bent now?


----------



## khemist (Aug 19, 2021)

3080 installed.


----------



## Toss (Aug 19, 2021)

Zero RGB, beast. Dusty after 9 months under the table
Ryzen 5950x
RX 6800 XT
64 GB RAM
3 TB SSD
3000$
Fans only on CPU, GPU, PSU 0 RPM.
Silent at idle, open case


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

khemist said:


> 3080 installed.


It fits! Nice! Show us the other side just for reference..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 21, 2021)

Here's what my max/min/avg temps are. Gpu temp is pretty good gaming.


----------



## phill (Aug 21, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Here's what my max/min/avg temps are. Gpu temp is pretty good gaming.
> View attachment 213571


Which GPU is this one @Gruffalo.Soldier ?   Air cooled or water?


----------



## freeagent (Aug 21, 2021)

Looks like the GPU kicks the shit out of that PSU.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Which GPU is this one @Gruffalo.Soldier ?   Air cooled or water?


MSI gtx 980ti gaming 6g, Water cooled, universal block.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2021)

A little update to my crunching rigs.  Updated one of my 3900X crunchers to a 3960X.  Got a good deal on the CPU and on a Zenith motherboard and mono block.  Sadly I am having some stability issues with the motherboard and so I have a new ASUS ROG Strix TRX40-XE on its way.  It is not nearly the board that the Zenith is but I cannot afford to shell out the dough for a new one!
I did find that I could get the system stable crunching (all cores/threads) at 3.8 GHz with temps around 59c.  Anyways, if you are wondering why my 3080 is not in the top slot, it is because it is not working (which I knew before hand).  I moved it down to the third slot to try and help the chipset fan get some air.







Sorry for the crappy pictures.  The scrolling RGB lights on the 3080 make it real difficult to find the right settings.  Just didn't take the time to get it right sadly

I then moved my Hero motherboard to the other case and am selling the ROG Strix B550-F.  I did find something pretty cool when I booted up the system, I found that the old G.Skill Trident Z ram (32 GB) that I have had for many years overclocked from 3200 to 3600!  I had forgot to make the change in the BIOS before I switched my Neo ram out.  It was a nice surprise 




Both crunchers:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2021)

HammerON said:


> A little update to my crunching rigs.  Updated one of my 3900X crunchers to a 3960X.  Got a good deal on the CPU and on a Zenith motherboard and mono block.  Sadly I am having some stability issues with the motherboard and so I have a new ASUS ROG Strix TRX40-XE on its way.  It is not nearly the board that the Zenith is but I cannot afford to shell out the dough for a new one!
> I did find that I could get the system stable crunching (all cores/threads) at 3.8 GHz with temps around 59c.  Anyways, if you are wondering why my 3080 is not in the top slot, it is because it is not working (which I knew before hand).  I moved it down to the third slot to try and help the chipset fan get some air.
> View attachment 213722View attachment 213723View attachment 213724
> Sorry for the crappy pictures.  The scrolling RGB lights on the 3080 make it real difficult to find the right settings.  Just didn't take the time to get it right sadly
> ...



Looks like the 6700xt could do with a support



freeagent said:


> Looks like the GPU kicks the shit out of that PSU.



If you mean mine, it's a TX750M so don't see how the GPU can kick the shit out of it.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Looks like the 6700xt could do with a support
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean mine, it's a TX750M so don't see how the GPU can kick the shit out of it.


The dip to 11.6v says otherwise.. to me that isn’t normal, and your psu has aged. My pos TX-850 dips a bit lower and crashes every time lol. But if everything is good.. let it ride.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah didn't notice that minimum 12v rail maybe on eco mode of some sort :/
I've never seen my P2's go under 12v eco off


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

Down to a single CPU fan 

That little 120 ippc was actually pretty dam loud  





It’s a bit dusty.. that’s how you know it gets used


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Down to a single CPU fan
> 
> That little 120 ippc was actually pretty dam loud
> 
> ...


Hi,
You just wanted to see the memory bling more


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> The dip to 11.6v says otherwise.. to me that isn’t normal


That depends on whether that 11.6v is under load or at idle. But even at idle, the problem might be with the power coming out of the wall. IIRC, Gruffalo is in the UK and if he's only getting 210v or 215v instead of the 230v he's supposed to get, the 12v rail will dip as a result. So 11.6v is not indicative of a PSU problem.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 213571


And if we're talking about this? That is normal. I have a brand new PSU that drops to 11.61v under load and I'm stateside with a perfect power line.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You just wanted to see the memory bling more


No.. maybe.. 

I was just curious how it would run with one fan.. so far so good. I am waiting at a job interview right now and have occt running, set for 3-4 hours so it should be interesting when I get home.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> and have occt running, set for 3-4 hours so it should be interesting when I get home.


You're brave..


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No.. maybe..
> 
> I was just curious how it would run with one fan.. so far so good. I am waiting at a job interview right now and have occt running, set for 3-4 hours so it should be interesting when I get home.


Hi,
You still have a second on the back of the case so before you really had three fans


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're brave..


I am a coward. 
I wouldn't leave a test program running while i am not home or overnight.

Hardware are too expensive right now.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am a coward.
> I wouldn't leave a test program running while i am not home or overnight.
> 
> Hardware are too expensive right now.


Nah it “should” be fine.. it’s running in the stock clock range with no pbo and only co activated, last time I looked it was running at 4750 @ about 65-70c.



lexluthermiester said:


> And if we're talking about this? That is normal. I have a brand new PSU that drops to 11.61v under load and I'm stateside with a perfect power line.


It shouldn’t drop that low.. 11.4-11.2 and she will dump all over the place


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2021)

Well after getting my “final piece” my 6700XT and recently upgrading to 32GB I can finally consider my build complete. You only get to see in the window because the case is from the P4 era so has an ancient layout with zero cable management. Despite all that my extra thermal sensor I have hanging “mid case” to measure the internal ambient temp never hits 35C no matter how long  I run or how high my room ambient gets, granted I’m also running Noctua Industrial 2Ks full tilt as soon as my mobo sensor hits 35(30C case ambient) I’ve always put thermals over noise and when I’m gaming in 5.1 it might as be whispering.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It shouldn’t drop that low.. 11.4-11.2 and she will dump all over the place


11.7-11.5 load-level vdroop is perfectly normal.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends on whether that 11.6v is under load or at idle. But even at idle, the problem might be with the power coming out of the wall. IIRC, Gruffalo is in the UK and if he's only getting 210v or 215v instead of the 230v he's supposed to get, the 12v rail will dip as a result. So 11.6v is not indicative of a PSU problem.
> 
> 
> And if we're talking about this? That is normal. I have a brand new PSU that drops to 11.61v under load and I'm stateside with a perfect power line.



How do i check the voltage under load?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> How do i check the voltage under load?


Multimeter on the 12V line….


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,
Run R23 and leave hwinfo up front.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Run R23 and leave hwinfo up front.



just downloading it now, i'll try it, and post a pic


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> How do i check the voltage under load?


Apply a load to the CPU & GPU, like Prime95 + Furmark or other CPU + GPU benchmarking tool while HWInfo is running.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> just downloading it now, i'll try it, and post a pic


Hi,
Yeah quick test 
Make sure minimum shows 12v no below if it does reset measurements with the lower clock icon 




 But as I said before it's likely a non activity hibernation/ sleep thing not vdroop under stress.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah quick test
> Make sure minimum shows 12v no below if it does reset measurements with the lower clock icon
> View attachment 213931
> But as I said before it's likely a non activity hibernation/ sleep thing not vdroop under stress.



i just ran it for 2+ mins, didn't reset with clock thing, lowest was 11.968v but i'll reset and run it again.
Heres after 5 mins of cine, started at 10mins i think, temps not bad either.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> i just ran it for 2+ mins, didn't reset with clock thing, lowest was 11.968v but i'll reset and run it again.
> Heres after 5 mins of cine, started at 10mins i think, temps not bad either.
> View attachment 213938


You need to load both the CPU and the GPU at the same time, which is why I suggested Prime95 and Furmark. Run them both for a few minutes and then check your voltages.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Prime95 and Furmark



At the same time?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,
I'd stick with realistic loads 
P95 is a power virus


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 11.7-11.5 load-level vdroop is perfectly normal.


Your right it’s still in spec, to me it’s uncomfortably low. I had many problems with just .2v less than that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

Well here is prime 95 all 12 threads+furmark at the same time. still acceptable imo, i have never had any crashes at all with this PC, and temps are still pretty good with both loaded.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,
Which psu is this ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Well here is prime 95 all 12 threads+furmark at the same time. still acceptable imo, i have never had any crashes at all with this PC, and temps are still pretty good with both loaded.
> View attachment 213941


And there it is, 11.7 is a perfectly normal load-level vdroop. You're good man. No worries.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And there it is, 11.7 is a perfectly normal


That's fine.. its the 11.4 that I said was a problem. But its not my rig, so my opinion means nothing 

At 11.2 it should trip, but I have seen lower than that just before the bluescreen hit. Other tell tale signs include a 5v at around 4.6v, and a 3.3v at around 3.15 should trip too, I had a TX850 that I abused religiously in my F@H days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which psu is this ?



Corsair TX750M



freeagent said:


> That's fine.. its the 11.4 that I said was a problem. But its not my rig, so my opinion means nothing
> 
> At 11.2 it should trip, but I have seen lower than that just before the bluescreen hit. Other tell tale signs include a 5v at around 4.6v, and a 3.3v at around 3.15 should trip too, I had a TX850 that I abused religiously in my F@H days.



You mean 11.6  I don't think it has ever shown 11.4


----------



## freeagent (Aug 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Corsair TX750M
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 11.6  I don't think it has ever shown 11.4


Lol sorry my mind is going in a few different directions today


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> At 11.2 it should trip


True. At that low voltage the PSU should trip it's built-in cut-off.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2021)

Out of interest, here is the PSU I am using, it's not a piece of crap is it?


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 24, 2021)

I know they used to be good quality if and when they started the 7 - year warranty.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 24, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Out of interest, here is the PSU I am using, it's not a piece of crap is it?
> View attachment 214088


Hi,
TPU has a review of it I saw it yesterday 
It showed similar voltage drops 








						Corsair TX750M 750 W Review
					

The new Corsair TX M lineup is an evolutionary step forward from the Corsair TX V2 Series. It introduces modular connectors and a new fan grill design. Internally, the platform provider has been changed from Seasonic to Channel Well Technology. Overall the TX750M is a rock solid performer that...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



I can only say the same as before with more detail is my evga 1200p2/ 1000p2/ 850p2/ 750p2 do not drop below 12v on that rail.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 24, 2021)

When I had my TX850 I thought it was cool at first when the rails sagged under load. I was like yeah look at that muscle! But over time the sags got worse and then I realized that wasn’t muscle  

Just don’t hammer it and abuse it and it should last a bit.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 3.3v at around 3.15


LOL I had similar, at least according to software, where it showed 3.18 V or around there, when the 20-pin ATX connector was loose, because it somehow didn't go in all the way, back in August, 2004, IIRC, after changing the processor from the 02xx T-bred 2000+ AIUCB to an 04xx (0415, IIRC) T-bred 2400+ KIXJB on my Asus A7V8X-X. To my amazement, still no crash when running 3D Mark 2001 SE, IIRC!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> TPU has a review of it I saw it yesterday
> It showed similar voltage drops
> 
> ...



That is the oold one. Here is a review of mine, OEM is great wall
https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/reviews/corsair-tx750m-psu,5062.html


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

Gone full rainblow now


----------



## phill (Aug 25, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Out of interest, here is the PSU I am using, it's not a piece of crap is it?
> View attachment 214088


Personally I wouldn't use it but doesn't mean it's 'bad'.   I'd try to stick with something a little more up the top end with the hardware you have, for me its just personal preference.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> it's not a piece of crap is it?


Not even close. Solid PSU. Worry not about your PSU.


ThrashZone said:


> It showed similar voltage drops


Voltage drops happen. It is a fact of life. The term is called "Vdroop". A certain level of it is not only normal but expected. Too much and there is a possible problem. This is the nature of PSUs. Always has been. For example my 12v rails drop to 11.81v under full load. And I have an EVGA PSU.

So can we all dispense with the vdroop fear-mongering please?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2021)

Can't wait for next week, getting a new case for my X58 rig. :3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Can't wait for next week, getting a new case for my X58 rig. :3


Which one?


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 25, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Can't wait for next week, getting a new case for my X58 rig. :3


Yes, do tell.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not even close. Solid PSU. Worry not about your PSU.
> 
> Voltage drops happen. It is a fact of life. The term is called "Vdroop". A certain level of it is not only normal but expected. Too much and there is a possible problem. This is the nature of PSUs. Always has been. For example my 12v rails drop to 11.81v under full load. And I have an EVGA PSU.
> 
> So can we all dispense with the vdroop fear-mongering please?


Hi,
Think you should read my post again without the drama glasses or remove the Irish from your coffee you had the first time lol 

There was no fear mongering just a simple observation from the review showing the voltage drop as he showed he has even though it was an older release of the same psu.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> There was no fear mongering just a simple observation from the review showing the voltage drop as he showed he has even though it was an older release of the same psu.


That was comment was not aimed at you specifically. Please don't take it personally.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was comment was not aimed at you specifically. Please don't take it personally.


Hi,
Only other reply in you quote was from the owner of the psu 
Neither of us were fear mongering so it's difficult not to take your comment personally buddy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Only other reply in you quote was from the owner of the psu
> Neither of us were fear mongering so it's difficult not to take your comment personally buddy.


When a response comment is separated by a blank line, it's an indication that the line is not necessarily a direct response.

Kinda like this.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

Duly noted.. next time I make an observation like that I will just keep scrolling. I was just trying to help through a little experience that I had.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Duly noted.. next time I make an observation like that I will just keep scrolling. I was just trying to help through a little experience that I had.


Hi,
Yeah should of asked the owner to ask a new question 
Or maybe Lex can open a psu thread he has many discussions and we can move this off topic stuff there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Or maybe Lex can open a psu thread


No rules stating you can't do that. Feel free.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2021)

I never cared about the 12v rail drop but because i saw a few of you debating about it you made me curious and so i tested it.
I use my PC just for gaming, so if i run P95 + furmark to test the 12v rail that would we an unrealistic test because that it is not the kind of load my PC is under when gaming, to test it i played 30 minutes of CW.




I dont know how much matter the Eco stuff but my is on.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

That's fine, to me 11.4v is right in the basement because at 11.2v your gonna have a problem, that problem being your computer that was running fine will now be rebooting. And it will do it all over again as soon as that same load hits.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's fine, to me 11.4v is right in the basement because at 11.2v your gonna have a problem, that problem being your computer that was running fine will now be rebooting. And it will do it all over again as soon as that same load hits.



Found this which to me makes sense

Voltage Rail    Tolerance    Minimum Voltage    Maximum Voltage
+3.3VDC ± 5% +3.135 VDC +3.465 VDC
+5VDC ± 5% +4.750 VDC +5.250 VDC
+5VSB ± 5% +4.750 VDC +5.250 VDC
-5VDC (if used) ± 10% -4.500 VDC -5.500 VDC
+12VDC ± 5% +11.400 VDC +12.600 VDC
-12VDC    ± 10%    -10.800 VDC    - 13.200 VDC


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Found this which to me makes sense
> 
> Voltage Rail    Tolerance    Minimum Voltage    Maximum Voltage
> +3.3VDC ± 5% +3.135 VDC +3.465 VDC
> ...



So according to that, down to 11.4 is in the limit of tolerance?

Anyway, here's a pic with it all zip tied up, imo zips are good enough. And a link showing water flow.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

I think I like the dark look better  I need to manage a couple of cables a little nicer but for right now I don’t care too much. Anyways that should take care of pics for a bit now that my system is done.. thanks for putting up with me


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which one?





SN2716057 said:


> Yes, do tell.


A white Corsair 4000D Airflow, going to order one next tuesday 






						4000D Airflow Tempered Glass Mid-Tower
					

The CORSAIR 4000D AIRFLOW is a distinctive, high-airflow optimized mid-tower ATX case with easy cable management and two included CORSAIR 120mm AirGuide fans for exceptional cooling.




					www.corsair.com


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> A white Corsair 4000D Airflow


White Case, pink controller, what next?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> White Case, pink controller, what next?


Haha, the controller was a freebie  a white case for a change, I've only had a white Antec P280 back in the day (I actually had a X58 build in that as well), otherwise I've had black cases for the last 16 years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> thanks for putting up with me


You're always welcome. No worries!



Jill Valentine said:


> A white Corsair 4000D Airflow, going to order one next tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice case!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice case!


Already been doing some thinking how I'll put a custom loop there. I think that one 240x45 rad is enough as I'll have only the Xeon in the loop, 7970 Matrix's huge 3-slot cooler is more than fine for it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I think that one 240x45 rad is enough as I'll have only the Xeon in the loop


That's more than enough.


Jill Valentine said:


> 7970 Matrix's huge 3-slot cooler is more than fine for it.


I thought you had an RX280? Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

Don't you mean R9 280? Basically a rebranded 7970


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I thought you had an RX280? Or am I thinking of someone else?


7970 Matrix on 2nd rig, bought it in May at 30EUR + postage. I had a 280 like 7 years ago though. 


SN2716057 said:


> Don't you mean R9 280? Basically a rebranded 7970


Yeah, rebrands. 280 = 7950 Boost and 280X = 7970.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> 7970 Matrix on 2nd rig, bought it in May at 30EUR + postage. I had a 280 like 7 years ago though.
> 
> Yeah, rebrands. 280 = 7950 Boost and 280X = 7970.


Your 280X's worked??   All the 4 or so I had, they all arrived knackered with crap memory!! lol  

That said I still have my 7970s kicking about here...  Think I have 5 of them?!......


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

phill said:


> Your 280X's worked??   All the 4 or so I had, they all arrived knackered with crap memory!! lol
> 
> That said I still have my 7970s kicking about here...  Think I have 5 of them?!......


Haven't got a 280*X* ever, but the 280 I had in 2014 (a Gigabyte Windforce X3) worked flawlessly, sold it and got an used GTX 680.

My 7970 Matrix works like a charm and stays cool and quiet


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

I still have a 280X (water cooled) and a 7970 (also water cooled). Both worked fine in crossfire.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Haven't got a 280*X* ever, but the 280 I had in 2014 (a Gigabyte Windforce X3) worked flawlessly, sold it and got an used GTX 680.
> 
> My 7970 Matrix works like a charm and stays cool and quiet


My apologies, but either way, that series was a nightmare.  I never had a good one and went back to a 7970 at the time I think...  Should have grabbed some 780 TI's I think, they where another great card at the time.  The 680's weren't too bad either 



SN2716057 said:


> I still have a 280X (water cooled) and a 7970 (also water cooled). Both worked fine in crossfire.


I miss crossfire


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2021)

phill said:


> I miss crossfire


Meh 

I miss SLI

2014 Build - EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked







Don't ask me if those fans are RGB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Don't you mean R9 280? Basically a rebranded 7970


Yes, sorry.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Meh
> 
> I miss SLI
> 
> ...


Had/have both, just miss the fact they are no longer doing it...  A 3070/3080/3090 might be nice, but two in a rig is so much nicer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Yeah, rebrands. 280 = 7950 Boost and 280X = 7970.


Ah, ok you have a solid card then.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 26, 2021)

I was a little disappointed to not see any gold fingers on my card


----------



## FireFox (Aug 26, 2021)

phill said:


> Had/have both, just miss the fact they are no longer doing it...  A 3070/3080/3090 might be nice, but two in a rig is so much nicer


I can assure you that if SLI was possible with the 3080 series i would have 2 of them.


----------



## phill (Aug 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I can assure you that if SLI was possible with the 3080 series i would have 2 of them.


I know what you mean...  It's not like I don't have enough of them already to do SLI with 3070, 3080 and 3090.....  
When is overkill not overkill?!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

phill said:


> My apologies, but either way, that series was a nightmare.  I never had a good one and went back to a 7970 at the time I think...  Should have grabbed some 780 TI's I think, they where another great card at the time.  The 680's weren't too bad either
> 
> 
> I miss crossfire





Had a blast with these 2 (Asus Matrix HD7970 & 280X), replaced by the GTX1080Ti.


lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, sorry.


No problem.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 26, 2021)

Some new toys to play with...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Meh
> 
> I miss SLI
> 
> ...


I had a 970 SLI in 2017


----------



## lmille16 (Aug 27, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Had a blast with these 2 (Asus Matrix HD7970 & 280X), replaced by the GTX1080Ti.
> 
> No problem.



That is a beaut!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 27, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> Some new toys to play with...


Oh nice, I like your keyboard. Could you post a bigger pic of it?



lmille16 said:


> That is a beaut!


Thanks! Performance to power wasn't that stellar though. And when crossfire worked it was a blast, but still a pita with certain games (The witcher 3 never really worked).


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 27, 2021)

here's a list of the parts I used to make this setup, I switched out half of the keys to browns and left the bottom and top rows blue switches. 
Amazon.com: Vissles Wireless Bluetooth/USB Wired Mechanical Keyboard Hot Swappable Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Programmable Compact 84 Keys Tenkeyless RGB Dynamic Backlit for Mac Windows, Gateron Blue Switch : Video Games

Amazon.com: 2.4G Wireless Mechanical Numeric Keypad Cherry MX Blue Switch Gaming Keypad 21 Keys Mini Numpad Portable Keypad Extended Layout Black Magicforce by Qisan : Electronics

Amazon.com: Blue Hat XDAS keycaps Dye-Sublimated Keycap for Cherry MX Switch keycaps for Wired USB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (Childlike) : Video Games

mStone Crystal Glass Wrist Rest | Mechanical Keyboards | Components Mechanical Keyboards | Drop

Cool Kit Studio Summer Drink Artisan Keycap | Mechanical Keyboards | Keycaps | Artisan Keycaps | Drop


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

Using hardware monitor, have set up an alert for the pump


----------



## freeagent (Aug 27, 2021)

Ok last one I swear! I just wanted to get another fan in there 

I had to take the front panel off and re run the front panel cables. TY-143 and TL-D14X take up a lot of space together because of their 120mm bolt pattern. But that’s it! Im happy with it, and it is done..


----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2021)

Cool, it posted right up. Ryzen 5 5600G








Arrakis9 said:


> View attachment 214406
> 
> here's a list of the parts I used to make this setup, I switched out half of the keys to browns and left the bottom and top rows blue switches.
> Amazon.com: Vissles Wireless Bluetooth/USB Wired Mechanical Keyboard Hot Swappable Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Programmable Compact 84 Keys Tenkeyless RGB Dynamic Backlit for Mac Windows, Gateron Blue Switch : Video Games
> ...



*That if Fn cool. *Took me a minute to see what you did there


----------



## CheapMeat (Aug 28, 2021)

So I have my trifecta starting.  I have the ASUS X99 Z10PE-D16 WS, Z10PE-D8 WS & X99-WS/IPMI boards. One of the boards came with CPUs, some RAM and an NVMe drive.

Here's the start in a Rosewill 4U RSV-L4500 with the Z10PE-D8:






Someday I want to paint the interior & rear black. Just something about it bothers me if I don't.  So I'll have the two dualies in RSV-L4500's and the X99-WS/IPMI in the middle inside a RSV-L4000. On the left side bays on the L4000 I want to put a lit up sign with the project name or just a smaller USB monitor.  It's kind of all inspired by Thinking Machines CM-2/CM-5. So I want to hopefully get some blinkenlights going with IcyDock bays in the front.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Don't ask me if those fans are RGB


Let me guess, Blue Cooler Master Sickleflows?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Let me guess, Blue Cooler Master Sickleflows?


You got it right


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 1, 2021)

Got one of those lamptron RGB frames for under the motherboard.... I really like it a lot


----------



## wolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Seeing some mint older rigs with multiple cards made me take a look back in time, heres a couple of more fun builds.

Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, 8GB DDR 1066 (i think...) and SLi GTX260 Core 216 1792mb x2 - I loved this build, also owned a GTX295 but wanted to double the VRAM to allow it to stretch it's legs better.






i7 920, 12gb RAM, 5870 + 5850 in crossfire. Got that Coolermaster V10 was a beast and a pain to install and remove!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 1, 2021)

I miss SLI/Crossfire.... Finally gave up on it post Pascal. Something about having 2 high end gpu felt badass. I guess highend gpu don't really require it anymore.

I remember needing dual 680s to hit over 60fps in some games at 1080p/ultra even around it's launch. How times have changed.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> Got one of those lamptron RGB frames for under the motherboard.... I really like it a lotView attachment 215022



this case is such a classic.... absolutely love it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> Got one of those lamptron RGB frames for under the motherboard.... I really like it a lotView attachment 215022


That is really cool! I'd personally do red, but your purple theme looks good too!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> this case is such a classic.... absolutely love it.


i've always wanted one of those dangerden acrylic cases. do you remember when they made a limited run of wood cases?


----------



## freeagent (Sep 2, 2021)

I love those wheels, way nicer than the ones on my stc-t01.

Looking through some old pics I spotted this mess:

Judging by that fan I am guessing I didn't like my D14 much. 

Lol it is being held in place by GPU power cables lol ghetto af.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I love those wheels, way nicer than the ones on my stc-t01.
> 
> Looking through some old pics I spotted this mess:
> 
> ...



Is there a story behind that random Visa sticker? You got a restaurant in that case?  

Or rather, I hope your PSU isn't able to cook food


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Is there a story behind that random Visa sticker? You got a restaurant in that case?


I was thinking the same thing... Maybe it's a symbol of how much it wrecked his bank account.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Maybe it's a symbol of how much it wrecked his bank account


Yup that's it pretty much. That was a lot of money back then when all that stuff was new, especially with conversion, and a donkey punch tax.

I used to work at a storage facility. The kind where you drop all of your junk off because its worth sooo much to you, but you can never pay your bill, and I cant auction it because its junk.. that kind.  But there was also Drs. and lawyers.. people from all walks of life. So its not as bad as I made it out, but it still happened monthly. That visa sticker had been sitting there for eons.. the one in the window was still good 

Edit:

I don't see my RevoDrive so that piece of junk must have died already. Man that thing was fast coming from 3x Raptor 150s in R0.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I love those wheels, way nicer than the ones on my stc-t01.
> 
> Looking through some old pics I spotted this mess:
> 
> ...


Loving the VISA sticker!


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 2, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> i've always wanted one of those dangerden acrylic cases. do you remember when they made a limited run of wood cases?



I was thinking of printing / cutting my own version of them (the DD tower 21 I used to have was super simple -- would be easy to make).  I never saw the wood ones but those could be even better.

Too bad they aren't around anymore that was a sweet case.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I was thinking of printing / cutting my own version of them (the DD tower 21 I used to have was super simple -- would be easy to make).  I never saw the wood ones but those could be even better.
> 
> Too bad they aren't around anymore that was a sweet case.


I saw Danger Den mentioned, I couldn't help but find a few pics.....



I love my Den's   I just wish I had some more room for them and the time to appreciate the builds


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 3, 2021)

hi all - this is my setup ATM =


----------



## CheapMeat (Sep 3, 2021)

Ugh, I couldn't stop my obsession with this system being stacked and "balanced" a certain way, so I ended up buying a 2nd ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS. Here's the stack of 3x4U Rosewill chassis. I don't want to get a traditional rack to mount them all. My weird idea is to get some custom spars / brackets made and make these 3 chassis stand up vertical together. This way I can also have two windows showing on the two of the systems. Totally weird, I know.


Photo has my old ASRock X79 Extreme 11 which has been fantastic too.

Apologizes for the dirty floor and room:














So now it's going to be like this:


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 3, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> Ugh, I couldn't stop my obsession with this system being stacked a certain way, with a balance, so I ended up buying a 2nd ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS. Here's the stack of 3x4U Rosewill chassis. I don't want to get a traditional rack to mount them all. My weird idea is to get some custom spars / brackets made and make these 3 chassis stand up vertical together. This way I can also have two windows showing on the two of the systems. Totally weird, I know.
> 
> 
> Photo has my old ASRock X79 Extreme 11 which has been fantastic too.
> ...


is that a dual GPU just sitting on some books there??


----------



## CheapMeat (Sep 3, 2021)

Haha yeah, it's an Radeon HD 7990. I have to fix a broken fan on it (ordered it); it was cheaper because of that issue. It's not normally laying around like that. =P  I have a tiny apartment though. I have two of them. Worried about burning my place down running them both.

*EDIT*

Upgrading from my ASRock X79 Extreme11 with an E5-1680 V2 to an ASUS X99 IPMI WS board with an i7-6950X for my main rig. This rig is basically my main gaming and daily use system and the "controller" for the 3 systems I showed previously.  This one uses a shorter depth Rosewill 4U, the RSV-R4000.

I really splurged like crazy recently for stuff I wanted a long time ago. I do want more recent stuff but I think I'll wait for the DDR5 era and a few years before really making a big change.

I added new thermal pads to the heatsinks including new paste for the PCH and thermal pads underneath the board by the CPU brackets; just figured it would help a bit.   My drives are a bit of a mess right now. I have to install the IcyDock cage especially.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2021)

Got my drain valve fitted, didn't even have to drain loop either


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2021)

I picked up a Bykski block for my 3070ti. Brand new block, fresh from the mill. Wasn't advertised for my particular card, but with a little research I discovered that it used the same PCB. Installing a radiator in the backside panel of an 011 dynamic is a really, really tight fit. I had to take a chance with ordering a shorter reservoir tube from EK so it would fit in the case and allow for room for the run from the top to the radiator and thankfully it works with my Thermaltake Pacific. Just finished it, just got to go back in tomorrow and clean things up!


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 5, 2021)

erocker said:


> I picked up a Bykski block for my 3070ti. Brand new block, fresh from the mill. Wasn't advertised for my particular card, but with a little research I discovered that it used the same PCB. Installing a radiator in the backside panel of an 011 dynamic is a really, really tight fit. I had to take a chance with ordering a shorter reservoir tube from EK so it would fit in the case and allow for room for the run from the top to the radiator and thankfully it works with my Thermaltake Pacific. Just finished it, just got to go back in tomorrow and clean things up!


Real nice, good job! I like that CPU cooler, what kind/brand is it? Ilove the 3D look to it. I have a Thermaltake pacific MX-1, which is suppose to have some depth to the RGB look, but not like that one.
Well done  

Edit; Good to see some Thermaltake in there! A lot of people trash the brand for copying, or things they think happened only because they heard it from somewhere else, but they are a good brand and have always hooked me up with good customer service. I used them to build my whole computer other than G Skill RAM and Gigabyte board and GPU. I think there Quad fans (54 LED's!!) are the best out there, and I was lucky to snatch a Core P7 while I still could (Thank Ken for that!!!!   ). Also like the Pacific P-32 pumps  good luck!

I expect Bugs bunny or Porky Pig to come out that CPU block with the circles the way they are in the picture. That means I
m getting real old!!!  





 "And that's all folks"!!!!!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 5, 2021)

erocker said:


> I picked up a Bykski block for my 3070ti. Brand new block, fresh from the mill. Wasn't advertised for my particular card, but with a little research I discovered that it used the same PCB. Installing a radiator in the backside panel of an 011 dynamic is a really, really tight fit. I had to take a chance with ordering a shorter reservoir tube from EK so it would fit in the case and allow for room for the run from the top to the radiator and thankfully it works with my Thermaltake Pacific. Just finished it, just got to go back in tomorrow and clean things up!
> 
> View attachment 215469



Really love the look of that aio.. Wich one is it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 5, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> Really love the look of that aio.. Wich one is it?



I would guess it is a Kraken of some form.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

sneekypeet said:


> I would guess it is a Kraken of some form.


That's my guess as well.


erocker said:


> Just finished it, just got to go back in tomorrow and clean things up!


It could use a bit of wiping down(all the fingerprints stand out), but overall that is a very stylish and clean looking system!


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 5, 2021)

Installing the 6600XT in my old Cooler Master case was no small feat 





That's a dang tight fit if I've ever seen one!





Not really a fan of RGB, but the lighting can be switched off with Asrock's dedicated app:


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

Where's the power connectors at? Hopefully not the rear


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Installing the 6600XT in my old Cooler Master case was no small feat
> 
> View attachment 215635
> 
> ...


Finally first build i see after mine with an Enermax Platimax


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Installing the 6600XT in my old Cooler Master case was no small feat
> 
> View attachment 215635
> 
> ...




you got so lucky lmao... well done!


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Where's the power connectors at? Hopefully not the rear


Luckily, it's right in the middle of the PCB, you can see the single brown 8-pin connector in the first pic.



lynx29 said:


> you got so lucky lmao... well done!


Yep, two millimeters more and I'd have to rip that drive cage


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Where's the power connectors at? Hopefully not the rear


I can see it on top


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I can see it on top


I see the cord just not  the connector


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I see the cord just not  the connector


This one's just for you


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

Aw there it is


----------



## erocker (Sep 5, 2021)

Arrakis9 said:


> Really love the look of that aio.. Wich one is it?


Deepcool Castle 360EX. I got it on sale for $129 a few months back. It's been a great cooler, nice bolt-through mounting too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

erocker said:


> Deepcool Castle 360EX. I got it on sale for $129 a few months back. It's been a great cooler, nice bolt-through mounting too.



I haven't used it yet, but I got the Ventroo V5 for $25 in all white to match my new all white case I got in the giveaway here on TPU. It apparently can even handle a 5900x stock, and I plan to do dual fan with slightly strong fan curve, so it will BEAT $100+ Noctua's for quarter of the price. I plan to use it for my next build... apparently AM5 socket will allow AM4 coolers, so I should be ok on that front.


----------



## Ralfi (Sep 6, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> This one's just for you
> 
> View attachment 215641


Is that the CM690 II ? If so, I fit my 6700XT in there after removing the HDD cage.
I also added a second front fan & bottom intake fan which helped cool the GPU. I think the side door fan vents also helped disperse much of the GPU hot air straight out of the case.

Really impressed with the cooling.


Actually, looking at my photos, the upper section of the HDD cage isn’t removed, so I guess we have different cases.


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 6, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Is that the CM690 II ? If so, I fit my 6700XT in there after removing the HDD cage.
> I also added a second front fan & bottom intake fan which helped cool the GPU. I think the side door fan vents also helped disperse much of the GPU hot air straight out of the case.



Nice mod, I like how you ghettoed in the front fan! 
My case is the CM690 II Advanced. I believe all CM690 II series are the same on the inside, but your graphics card appears quite a bit shorter than mine. In fact, your PowerColor is 26.7cm, and my Asrock is 30.5cm long. Funnily, Cooler Master lists the maximum VGA compatibility at 30.4cm 

I would recommend adding extra filters to the case. The mesh design is great for thermals, but it tends to inhale all sorts of fuzz:



I put another one at the bottom, too, even though I don't have a fan there


----------



## Ralfi (Sep 7, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Nice mod, I like how you ghettoed in the front fan!


lol. Yeah cable ties had it fixed. It wasn't budging despite it 'floating' thanks to the ties. I was so rapt to finally have an extra front fan so it resembled something of a modern design lol.



Had fun tweaking that case, despite it being replaced soon after.

Also remembered I added a top exhaust fan too...(I think, or it may've been standard - it was the "Advanced" case too, so may have come with it. Too long ago!)...




QuietBob said:


> I would recommend adding extra filters to the case. The mesh design is great for thermals, but it tends to inhale all sorts of fuzz:


Oh I still used the case front cover with the original mesh grills. & the bottom had the original mesh too.

I left the side grills as is though, because I noticed ALOT of hot air was exiting there & I think it helped with temps.


I have a new case now though, which is desk mountable & less scruffy lol....


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 8, 2021)

Switched my R5 260X to an RX 550! It seems to have been salvaged from an HP prebuilt and it looks tiny next to my NH-D15   XD



Spoiler: Images











I managed to get a 15% overclock with AMD Radeon Software and stress tested it with Furmark for 15 mins. But about an hour later it crashed while I was playing YouTube 

I could use some help overclocking it tbh


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 8, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Switched my R5 260X to an RX 550! It seems to have been salvaged from an HP prebuilt and it looks tiny next to my NH-D15   XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally recommend not overclocking that low end of a card. It really won't make a difference.


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I personally recommend not overclocking that low end of a card. It really won't make a difference.


I don't have the money to buy a better graphics card, so every little bit helps


----------



## Ralfi (Sep 9, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Switched my R5 260X to an RX 550! It seems to have been salvaged from an HP prebuilt and it looks tiny next to my NH-D15   XD
> 
> I managed to get a 15% overclock with AMD Radeon Software and stress tested it with Furmark for 15 mins. But about an hour later it crashed while I was playing YouTube
> 
> I could use some help overclocking it tbh


Can you post a screenshot of your Adrenaline settings?

Not sure on that card, but can you tweak the voltage at all? May need to find a balance of OC/voltage.

Or just start off low with the OC - were you able to get 5% stable boost?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't believe I went RGB and AMD. The shame (actually I'm liking the AMD part)


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2021)

Jetster said:


> actually I'm liking the AMD part


Sadly there's no a dislike button


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Sadly there's no a dislike button



There's these


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Sadly there's no a dislike button



at end of day its all the same **** - they both care about profits, not gamers. it is what it is. but i sure as hell do miss the good old days before fast internet and ps1 / ps2 early days. those were the good ******* days boys.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have both Intel and AMD so when TPU is down, I can troll myself.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Sep 11, 2021)

It had a few iterations the last four years but basically the overall look is around the same. Only the specs changed a bit. This was my first custom watercooled set-up which I really enjoyed setting up. The Fractal Define C is quite a pain in the a$$ case to work around for a first timer custom WCS if I had known I would've chosen the wider Define S. Color theme is obviously Orange and UV for lighting. The Byski cpu block is only a few months old( EK cpu block plexy top show signs of cracks and I don't want to risk it) and is RGB but I decided to stick with purple (or at least close to) for uniformity.

Here's the first look of the set-up back in 2017. GPU got downgraded from GTX 1080 to know an RX-470 cause I seldom game for the past years. Also removed the 120 rad and changed to a smaller res. I thought it looks more cleaner now.





current:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I can't believe I went RGB and AMD. The shame (actually I'm liking the AMD part)


You only need turn off the RGB.


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just buy thermaltake core X5 for 80€, it will be better for my 280 AIO arctic in corsair carbide air 540 because i've put the radiator inside the case and the fans out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 12, 2021)

Tidied my loop, took out secondary tube res, loop is now pump-280mm-240mm-GPU-CPU-pump



Here's before






Just out of interest, would the 280 be enough for both GPU and CPU? GPU is 250w, CPU is at 4.1ghz, so not sure on wattage for that.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> took out secondary tube res


Reason?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Reason?



There was no need for it as it's a pump/res anyway, and it does look tidier, was a bit of a mess before. Adjusted so its rad-rad-gpu-cpu too as loop order makes no difference.

You think the single 280mm would cut it?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> You think the single 280mm would cut it?


Depending how much heat the/that rad can remove.
spec of the rad?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Depending how much heat the/that rad can remove.
> spec of the rad?



Here's the rad specs-








						EK-CoolStream CE 280 (Dual)
					

EK-CoolStream CE is a high-performance computer liquid cooling radiator which combines EK's unique CSQ design with latest radiator core engine. Best cooling capacity in the 40mm thick radiator class!




					www.ekwb.com
				



And heat dissipation-








						EK CoolStream CE 280 Radiator Review - Page 5 of 6 - ExtremeRigs.net
					

EK CE 280 Radiator reviewed, thermal performance tested vs Alphacool UT60 XT45 ST30, Hardware Labs Nemesis GTX GTS SR2




					www.xtremerigs.net


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2021)

They usually say a 120mm rad per component and then add an extra 120mm on if your overclocking, so it should be doable I'd say...  Temps might be warmer but that doesn't mean it couldn't/wouldn't work


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

phill said:


> They usually say a 120mm rad per component and then add an extra 120mm on if your overclocking, so it should be doable I'd say...  Temps might be warmer but that doesn't mean it couldn't/wouldn't work











						Cooling Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Air v Water
					

Yes, they are server grade CPU's, tighter tolerances to run cooler, uses less power while running. I used that CPU for a decade, not a few months.. I didn't hurt it. I ran high voltage all the time because I could cool it. I did hurt PSU's with that system though. Its like comparing my X3360 to...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe a bit of text next time @FireFox but yep, looks pretty decent!!  

Wonder if they mention my 560 GTX rads......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2021)

EK CE 280


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 14, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> I don't have the money to buy a better graphics card, so every little bit helps


Blew the budget on that cooler I see.


----------



## CheapMeat (Sep 14, 2021)

I really like the density and smallness of an SFX (and SFX-L) PSU. And I really liked the the Silverstone SFX-to-ATX adapter that has more vent holes. So I wanted to do a test fit in my Rosewill 4U. Here's some pics. Sadly, the damn Rosewill PSU bracket didn't let me fit it in the way I want and blocks some of the vent holes anyway.  I wanted the vent holes on the mobo side with PSU fan facing that way too. But the way the holes are lined up to put it together and the bracket edges doesn't allow it. Second issue is short SFX cables. But man, I love how much more space there is in the chassis. It gives it a lot of room on the left side for more stuff like a custom extra HDD bracket or watercooling pump. I ended up putting back a temporary ATX PSU though. Here's some pics:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 21, 2021)

I did a thing, and took some pics.








added the back for comedy.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi,
Got the craving for spaghetti


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I did a thing, and took some pics.
> 
> View attachment 217741
> View attachment 217742
> ...


That is a beautiful thing! The cable management needs some love but by the joke you made we can tell you know.. LOL!



mrthanhnguyen said:


> View attachment 217743View attachment 217745


This too, is a beautiful thing! Nice!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a beautiful thing! The cable management needs some love but by the joke you made we can tell you know.. LOL!
> 
> 
> This too, is a beautiful thing! Nice!


The cables are a semi shambles because I was still in fix issue mode to be fair to me but they're not getting much better to be honest, 12 fans \@/.

Kin wires lol.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 22, 2021)

Man it’s tough trying to capture bright lights in the dark behind glass 

Rainbow puke and dusty glass


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 22, 2021)

My little shoebox

Specs;
Case: ZZAW B3, 14.6l matx sff case
Cpu: Ryzen 5 3600x, running stock till I watercool
Mobo: Asrock b450m steel legend, moving to MSI b550m mortar+WiFi when I watercool
Ram: Hyperx c16 3200 2x8gb
Gpu: Powercolor rx570 red devil 4gb, swapping to Asus rtx 3070 ekwb edition 
Bootdrive: WD black sn750 500gb
Storage: Crucial mx500 1tb SSD
Psu: Corsair SF 750 
As I can't procured the rads or the ek rad/pump combo here in Thailand and my GPU is sat at a friend's house back in the UK my poor system is cooking for now in 30-40°c ambient temps (winter....) 

View attachment IMG_20210906_155149.jpg

View attachment IMG_20210922_102125.jpg


View attachment IMG_20210922_102148.jpg


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2021)

I went back a few years in my time machine.... 




(Not my setup btw)


----------



## siki (Sep 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I went back a few years in my time machine....
> 
> View attachment 217831
> (Not my office btw)



Is CRT on the left a widescreen? What model?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2021)

siki said:


> Is CRT on the left a widescreen? What model?



It's not my setup.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

siki said:


> Is CRT on the left a widescreen? What model?


It was a 5:3 ratio screen. They were rare and generally not available to the public. Professional display line.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 22, 2021)

siki said:


> Is CRT on the left a widescreen? What model?


201B.... Series https://www.philips.com.au/c-p/201B40_75H/53-cm-21-inch-qxga I wouldn't say it wasn't available to the public but just Hella expensive and yes aimed at professionals.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 22, 2021)

My build i just finished 

Ryzen's Reflection » builds.gg


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It was a 5:3 ratio screen. They were rare and generally not available to the public. Professional display line.


I believe as @ThaiTaffy mentioned, it's a standard 4:3 monitor and appears to be a wide screen due to the distortion of the camera lens.  Notice how the Quake III CD case is stretched as well.



ThaiTaffy said:


> 201B.... Series https://www.philips.com.au/c-p/201B40_75H/53-cm-21-inch-qxga I wouldn't say it wasn't available to the public but just Hella expensive and yes aimed at professionals.


That's one.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 22, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I believe as @ThaiTaffy mentioned, it's a standard 4:3 monitor and appears to be a wide screen due to the distortion of the camera lens.  Notice how the Quake III CD case is stretched as well.
> 
> 
> That's one.


Actually it could be 5:3 I know the photo is distorted slightly but that range of Phillips monitors indeed had a 5:3 and 4:3 the model I posted I believe is 5:3 but the photos they used are the 201B45_75.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Actually it could be 5:3 I know the photo is distorted slightly but that range of Phillips monitors indeed had a 5:3 and 4:3 the model I posted I believe is 5:3 but the photos they used are the 201B45_75.


I've been known to be wrong before, and probably will be again


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Actually it could be 5:3 I know the photo is distorted slightly but that range of Phillips monitors indeed had a 5:3 and 4:3 the model I posted I believe is 5:3 but the photos they used are the 201B45_75.





weekendgeek said:


> I've been known to be wrong before, and probably will be again


Yuppers, that's a 5:3 tube. I used a monitor like that BITD. They had some of them at Evans & Sutherland for dev work on high end GFX at that time. You should have seen the cards they were connected too.. Talk about drool-worthy setups..

EDIT: 
Look at it this way, they were widescreen before widescreen was a thing.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yuppers, that's a 5:3 tube. I used a monitor like that BITD. They had some of them at Evans & Sutherland for dev work on high end GFX at that time. You should have seen the cards they were connected too.. Talk about drool-worthy setups..
> 
> EDIT:
> Look at it this way, they were widescreen before widescreen was a thing.


Not just that it's 1440p if all those eSports players knew they were actually playing on a standard from over 2 decades ago.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Running Prime95 @ 20x210






Damn I love this case, probably getting one too for my main rig.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Running Prime95 @ 20x210
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice build even though it's a bit older, what GPU is in it?


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Nice build even though it's a bit older, what GPU is in it?


It says it on the backplate  HD 7970 Matrix


----------



## DoH! (Sep 29, 2021)

My case is a *Corsair iCUE 4000X RGB* [White] Mid Tower Chassis /w Tempered Glass Window


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 29, 2021)

souper82 said:


> My case is a *Corsair iCUE 4000X RGB* [White] Mid Tower Chassis /w Tempered Glass Window


I assume that the yellow tint is from the intense lighting, right?


----------



## DoH! (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes very intense !


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 29, 2021)

souper82 said:


> Yes very intense !


Now you only need to use a Mr Bean action figure as anti-sag device:


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> It says it on the backplate  HD 7970 Matrix


Back in the Litecoin mining rush, those were what I built rigs with.  Darn near indestructable cards.  And as much as some here hate mining, coming from a miner, that is pretty high praise.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Back in the Litecoin mining rush, those were what I built rigs with.  Darn near indestructable cards.  And as much as some here hate mining, coming from a miner, that is pretty high praise.


Sucks tho that it won't reach Matrix Platinum clocks :/



Chomiq said:


> Now you only need to use a Mr Bean action figure as anti-sag device:
> View attachment 218685


Bean is the second dopest guy ever, just after MacGyver


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 29, 2021)

upgrades on both riggs as of today. i did it a while ago but just got round to adding to this thread.
3900x rigg has fresh gpu 2080 clocks very nice ive had 2170 out of it and i think theres more but theres no point in ringing it nek.

so my telescope rigg gets my 1080 its still a good card.

and a night wider view in the wild .


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> upgrades on both riggs as of today.
> 3900 rigg has fresh gpu 2080 clocks very nice ive had 2170 out of it and i think theres more but theres no point in ringing it nek.
> View attachment 218688
> so my telescope rigg gets my 1080 its still a good card.
> ...


Simple and clean, I like dat.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 29, 2021)

thanks bud, im starting to think of next years rigg now with those now finnished


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> thanks bud, im starting to think of next years rigg now with those now finnished


I'll see what I can do when I change my case (getting a Corsair 4000D also for my main rig, pics of my 2nd rig in such case on the previous page)


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 29, 2021)

i like the 4000D loads of room for pumps rads and piping, im thinking of another open case maybe a P3 to go a bit smaller. yes nice rigg your 2nd i like it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Running Prime95 @ 20x210
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that pink joystick almost in every single picture you post


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I see that pink joystick almost in every single picture you post


Its battery is dead so I have to use it with a cable


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yuppers, that's a 5:3 tube. I used a monitor like that BITD. They had some of them at Evans & Sutherland for dev work on high end GFX at that time. You should have seen the cards they were connected too.. Talk about drool-worthy setups..
> 
> EDIT:
> Look at it this way, they were widescreen before widescreen was a thing.



You mean like one of those?  






__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/crtgaming/comments/gxvm99


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2021)

Ok, we've got a thread for "senior equipment", let's stick to the topic here. thanks all!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Ok, we've got a thread for "senior equipment", let's stick to the topic here. thanks all!


Bring back the early 2000s! 

(I do have an AM2 or LGA775 build coming up..)


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 1, 2021)

Whenever I get complacent/frustrated/full of myself, I try to remind myself of the excitement I felt when I finished building my first one. Reflecting on 8 years of trial-and-error, 8 years of hands-on learning, and 8 years of Noctua  I wish I could find that 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 GT 640 though, it would be a bit of a unicorn today.

For my sake, I hope I have improved a bit - look at the cooler fan wires back then


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Whenever I get complacent/frustrated/full of myself, I try to remind myself of the excitement I felt when I finished building my first one. Reflecting on 8 years of trial-and-error, 8 years of hands-on learning, and 8 years of Noctua  I wish I could find that 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 GT 640 though, it would be a bit of a unicorn today.
> 
> For my sake, I hope I have improved a bit - look at the cooler fan wires back then
> 
> View attachment 218993 View attachment 218992


Earliest photo I have to hand is a build 10 years ago though as with your builds I've gone from a honking great big nzxt to a tiny sffpc

View attachment IMG_20210906_155149~4.jpg


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Earliest photo I have to hand is a build 10 years ago though as with your builds I've gone from a honking great big nzxt to a tiny sffpcView attachment 218995View attachment 218996


Here's my oldest build I have pics from






2500K, Z68, GTX 470, probably 16GB RAM, bd-rom, Define R2 etc


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh a ram cooler that takes me back my brother demanded one when I built his though tbh it wasn't a bad idea since he lived in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

I wish I could find someone with my old CRT monitor setup in 2004 when I played WoW... would be interesting to go back and experience it, see if it really was just nostalgia or was it really a ****** experience. I regret throwing away so many things over the decades. So many things I'd love to go back to for nostalgia reasons. Oh well.  I do still have my GameBoy Color, its fun sometimes. I wish I had kept my GBA though.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wish I could find someone with my old CRT monitor setup in 2004 when I played WoW... would be interesting to go back and experience it, see if it really was just nostalgia or was it really a ****** experience. I regret throwing away so many things over the decades. So many things I'd love to go back to for nostalgia reasons. Oh well.  I do still have my GameBoy Color, its fun sometimes. I wish I had kept my GBA though.


I used a dell LCD by the time wow started, I still have the dell dimension p4 it came with since then I kept everything even if it broke. 
 The above nzxt build I still have and was running up until a few years ago but I stopped using it as a gaming server for my Nvidia k1.  The vrms are a bit cooked and the gtx580 died long ago even though it's still on my shelf back in the uk. For nostalgic purposes I might restore the board if I have time.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Oh a ram cooler that takes me back my brother demanded one when I built his though tbh it wasn't a bad idea since he lived in the Mediterranean.


I have one still (Corsair as well, got it from my interwebz buddy as he got a 4x16 kit few years ago and it included a cooler which he gave to me) but no clearance - I'd put it otherwise on my 2nd PC as its RAM runs hella hot. Just the pump-res is on its way, dammit.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 1, 2021)

this is my most aged rigg i use still as a media pool, its a FX8350, 970 gaming mobo 16gb of hyperx @ 1800 rx580 8gb seasonic gx750. the chip and mobo are from 2013 the rest ive added when i got hand me downs. it still plays games good. the processor i once clocked to 5.3 ghz but its been run at stock since. EDIT i think now after 10 min of thinking i put that mobo in in 2014.
do the clicky thing to make big.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> this is my most aged rigg i use still as a media pool, its a FX8350, 970 gaming mobo 16gb of hyperx @ 1800 rx580 8gb seasonic gx750. the chip and mobo are from 2013 the rest ive added when i got hand me downs. it still plays games good. the processor i once clocked to 5.3 ghz but its been run at stock since. EDIT i think now after 10 min of thinking i put that mobo in in 2014.
> do the clicky thing to make big.
> View attachment 219007
> View attachment 219008


Well, it's still a little more modern than my X58 HTPC with HD 7970


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 1, 2021)

Ive stuff from the 80s in the loft, i keep meaning to go up there and take stock of what ive got cus some it it makes good money nowa days.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

I should have my sharp mz-80k somewhere in my mum's attic unless she gave it to the rag and bone man it weighed a ton..


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 5, 2021)

Now finished till next years


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 5, 2021)

very nice clean setup buddy. well done.


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 9, 2021)

Built this to use as a Minecraft Server for me and my friends

Xeon E1620v2
Chinese Recycled X79 Motherboard
16GB DDR3 1600MHz
240GB M.2 NVMe drive
GT710
Insignia 520W PSU


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 9, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> View attachment 220094
> View attachment 220095
> View attachment 220096
> 
> ...


old school design but a perfect sleeper


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

That thing is pretty cool


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> old school design but a perfect sleeper



what does a perfect sleeper mean? i'm not sure what this slang means.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 9, 2021)

old case newish kit inside "wolf in sheeps skin".


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what does a perfect sleeper mean? i'm not sure what this slang means.



Seems you never watched a car show on TV...


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Seems you never watched a car show on TV...



I don't even own a tv. Last one I owned was only turned on once in 7 years.

I do gaming, PC stuff, reading 24/7.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I don't even own a tv. Last one I owned was only turned on once in 7 years.


Welcome to my world.
Last Tv i owned was in 2008

I don't want to watch/heard all the crap that the media spread


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

I gave up my desk and monitor so my son could have a system for when we were doing the home schooling thing last school year. It’s all still setup on the main floor. In the dungeon my monitor is the old family tv. And my desk is the old coffee table.. and my computer sits on my subwoofer about 9 feet from where I sit. I would take a picture but I would have to make my space a little more presentable.. the sub is only 250w RMS 500 peak so it’s not crazy or anything. Just an old Monitor Audio FB210.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I would take a picture but I would have to make my space a little more presentable.


This is why all my pics are close up or cropped hehe.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Same here really every TV ove owned for the past 20+ years has just been used as a monitor. I gave up on TV when red dwarf, bottom and shooting stars was being phased out.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 9, 2021)

Yeah I don't watch tv, but others in the house do.. we have 3 of them. I lost interest in the early 2000s I think. I do like a handful of shows. We have the streaming services, and I watch a little of those, mostly Amazon and Netflix and my cable company has a tv app that I watch through my phone in bed to fall asleep..


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 9, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> old school design but a perfect sleeper


I found this case on the side of the road XD. There is a label that has the diagram of a DG31PR motherboard inside


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what does a perfect sleeper mean? i'm not sure what this slang means.





xtreemchaos said:


> old case newish kit inside "wolf in sheeps skin".


This. 

As it's just being used as a Minecraft server, it doesn't need much of a GPU, but it's got potential!


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This.
> 
> As it's just being used as a Minecraft server, it doesn't need much of a GPU, but it's got potential!



Im not sure the max GPU that this E5-1620v2 can handle, maybe a 1080Ti? I think the E5-1660v2 is also an upgrade to a 6-core cpu that the motherboard can handle as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Im not sure the max GPU that this E5-1620v2 can handle, maybe a 1080Ti?


Easily.


HQi88 said:


> I think the E5-1660v2 is also an upgrade to a 6-core cpu that the motherboard can handle as well


That would be a nice upgrade. You could stick an RTX 2080 in that system for a solid gaming experience, if you ever want to use it for something more than a Minecraft server.


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could stick an RTX 2080 in that system for a solid gaming experience, if you ever want to use it for something more than a Minecraft server.



Yeah but I'm not sure if I would trust this second hand 520w PSU I got for $15 to handle the 2080 XD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Yeah but I'm not sure if I would trust this second hand 520w PSU I got for $15 to handle the 2080 XD


Ah, right. Fair enough. A 2060 then.. LOL!


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 10, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> old school design but a perfect sleeper


Minus the rust part on rear grille


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 14, 2021)

Less is more?  Impact is officially the nicest looking, nicest feeling, stoutest board I've ever put my hands on. And the current ROG BIOS is great too.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 14, 2021)

That case is huge!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Less is more?  Impact is officially the nicest looking, nicest feeling, stoutest board I've ever put my hands on. And the current ROG BIOS is great too.
> 
> View attachment 220774


This is a beautiful thing!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 14, 2021)

Done using the psu extender cable. I used the black one for a more cleaner look to fit the theme. My original stock sfx cable is rather frayed from me forcing its short length to the motherboard. I stuff the extra cable being the sfx psu. The stock cable is alot more flexible than the extender and in my opinion higher quality.  I hope I have no problem with it... Got to test if this set up is stable or not.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Less is more?  Impact is officially the nicest looking, nicest feeling, stoutest board I've ever put my hands on. And the current ROG BIOS is great too.
> 
> View attachment 220774



I want to give you a like, but I feel deep down this strong urge that that case needs to be squeezed smaller!!!!  everything is so tiny in this case... but such a big open gap at bottom... I want to see the glory of no free space mini-ITX!!!  why do you torture me so?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2021)

Here's my setup ATM


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Here's my setup ATM
> View attachment 220818




Looks like you don't have much leg/feet space?

Why the monitor position that high? Do you stand instead of sit?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Looks like you don't have much leg/feet space?



It's ok, don't need to stretch out. Could move the Sub i guess


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I want to give you a like, but I feel deep down this strong urge that that case needs to be squeezed smaller!!!!  everything is so tiny in this case... but such a big open gap at bottom... I want to see the glory of no free space mini-ITX!!!  why do you torture me so?


Here you go







Plenty of leg room


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 220819
> View attachment 220821
> 
> Plenty of leg room



you gave me a snack but I want a meal!!!


LinusTechTips or JayzTwocents, i forget which one did a mini-itx build, and there was not a single inch of spare room in the case... it was an awesome designed case... wish I could find that video again. that would be my dream build. lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you gave me a snack but I want a meal!!!
> 
> 
> LinusTechTips or JayzTwocents, i forget which one did a mini-itx build, and there was not a single inch of spare room in the case... it was an awesome designed case... wish I could find that video again. that would be my dream build. lol


Give it time, I have a custom loop going in there soon enough.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Here's my setup ATM
> View attachment 220818


For what it is, nice. Personally, I need more space. That tiny desk would drive me bonkers..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2021)

Well here are my temps associated with my PC up there ^ the CPU and GPU are both near 100% so temps are pretty good. the clocks on the GPU are pretty good it seems as 1500mhz is not bad for a 980ti with mem at 7760mhz. I have included a pick of afterburner too, in case it's any use to anyone else OC'ing a 980ti. Card is using 268w


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 18, 2021)

My current laptop
MSI GP76
i7 11800h
32gb 3000mzh ram
nvidia 3070
pny cs2130 8tb m.2 ssd x2


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 18, 2021)

My current shit rig but it will be my spare here soon as my clan member in destiny 2 he and I were talking about PCs and I shared pictures of mine and he said I have a old alienware with a GTX 980Ti and a i7 collecting dust you can have it for free you just gotta come and get it. I plan to get it but sadly it wont be "soon" earliest is maybe this December it has windows 10 on it but I plan to wipe it regardless of whatever it had on it.

Model: HP Compaq 8200 Elite SSF PC/mini (10 year old PC)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2400 CPU @ 3.10GHz 4 cores 4 threads
GPU: 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GT 1030 (ZOTAC International) GDDR5 with a Overclock setting done with MSI Overclocking Scanner so it is a stable OC
Ram: 16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 4 slots total @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24) It cannot use DDR4 and yes I know its very shit and slow
PSU: Stock but the High efficiency version 240 W active PFC 87%/90%/87% efficient at 20%/50%/100% load not that the High efficiency really means much
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard 1495 (SOCKET 0)
SSD: 238GB LITEON CV8-CE256-11 SATA 256GB (SATA (SSD))
External HD: 1863GB Seagate BUP Slim BK SCSI Disk Device (USB (SATA) )
OS: Windows 10 Home 64-bit Build 19043.1288 Version 21H1 (My model cannot use Windows 11 nor do I want to)

I keep the top cover off just because and it helps keep my shit cool passively I do not care about the dust management either as its super easy so hardly a negative for me

I got very lucky when I got this as a prebuilt before the terrible computer inflation the total cost was $400 flat had literally NO dust build up aside from just little parts around inside the case and It got the 3rd best CPU that this model could get from the list it could use on its original release. The better versions were the Intel Core i5-2500 (3.30 GHz, 6MB cache, 4 cores) and the best one was the Intel Core i7-2600 (3.40 GHz, 8MB cache, 4 cores) the others were shit and not worth mentioning.

Aside from the SSD and the GPU it is all factory and this HP is also proprietary so I cannot "technically" upgrade the PSU from the 240W there is a way but it involves modding another PSU or some shit but then some random dude I got into a little argument with who claimed he worked and built HP computers for 15 years said I can upgrade the PSU to something higher but I still highly doubt it.




ThaiTaffy said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 220819
> View attachment 220821
> 
> Plenty of leg room


I don't think I could ever rock a case that small as I live in Arizona it would cook during the summers lol but it is very clean man


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

LowProfileDegenBuild said:


> I don't think I could ever rock a case that small as I live in Arizona it would cook during the summers lol but it is very clean man


I live in Thailand.... It does cook

120+°F and the Air-conditioning goes on anyway


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I live in Thailand.... It does cook
> 
> 120+°F and the Air-conditioning goes on anyway


Glad you know my pain brother! lmao compared to the past 2 decades (I am very close to my big 3rd decade) it is FAR hotter now than back then. Sadly I do not indulge in the AC unless I am suffering and cannot deal with it anymore because the price increase is criminal come summer it is easily 3-5 times more costly. Almost all year round we keep our AC set at 79 and 75 if we feel like indulging but other than that we gotta keep it set like that as we are still pretty below middle-class even more so compared to a good 15 years ago that I can recall off of my weed potato brain lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

I just drop the temp to 86°F when it's 120+ but luckily I forked out and got inverter systems so the price isn't so bad.

 As most watercooling here is off the shelf 240 rads and nothing special I can't fit a custom loop in my case as it stands but many members on the forums here have max load temps lower than my ambient during the summer


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I just drop the temp to 86°F when it's 120+ but luckily I forked out and got inverter systems so the price isn't so bad.
> 
> As most watercooling here is off the shelf 240 rads and nothing special I can't fit a custom loop in my case as it stands but many members on the forums here have max load temps lower than my ambient during the summer


aw man that is rough! I have a shit landlord and they are SUPER cheap it took me TWO YEARS of complaining and nagging till they replaced our broken garage then another 2 years to replace the utter GARBAGE AC unit he had on the house and the handyman ended up telling me he had fixed that thing over 15 times before we moved in and it was a second hand very old shit AC unit and finally! the handyman told us it was at the point he could no longer do ghetto repairs.

So we threaten legal action at the landlord if he did not replace the unit with a brand new unit as at that time summer was already here and I was NOT gonna sit there and cook in my house from the 80s with a damn swamp cooler in a state that is mostly desert. Took him another damn 6 weeks before the brand new unit came but it wasn't the same handyman it was entirely two new dudes I never met before and they did not really speak English well nor tried to make an effort which is not a huge issue for me I grew up around a Vietnamese/Chinese family and they were legit my second family so I gained a good skill at being able to understand even if their English is very bad. But man they were pricks and did some damage to some of my property because they didn't ask to use my water hose that was hooked up in a special specific way to constantly water this beautiful Ficus tree I bought for well over $100 USD all so they could wash this nasty black like stuff that had strong adhesive like properties to it but so is the way of life sometimes lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2021)

I feel sorry for you guys, we don't really need A/C here even in summer, and winter is good for some monster O/C


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 18, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I feel sorry for you guys, we don't really need A/C here even in summer, and winter is good for some monster O/C


Yeah winter is finally here in Arizona but it is still a little hot during the days but come the nights and early mornings it is already nice and super cold. LOL I can already sense the snow birds coming to Arizona again hahaha granted I was one for a few years before I become a proper local in Arizona as we moved here when I was four so Arizona basically became my "hometown"


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 18, 2021)

Where I am in Thailand only has two seasons, really hot and wet hot currently it's wet hot so I'm just using fans. 

My brother in law is a HVAC engineer here and has a very nice looking copper condenser with a 18inch fan fitted in his garden, every time I walk past it ghetto mod thoughts go through my mind "what TDP could that handle I wonder"


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2021)

Ok, back to topic. LQ some posts to minimize the noise. thanks guys!


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

A8 5500, a little bit dusty  
it runs now since 6 months in a row


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just knocked this up with an old tablet, think it will shoehorn inside?
Temps etc are while running FC6


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2021)

Action shot with the lights off bowchicawowow


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 21, 2021)

Still happy with my Radeon RX 5600 XT. I can do UHD with MCC Halo: Reach! (3840x2160) And that's with high settings and "Radeon Boost" disabled.

If I have to stop using my Samsung UR55 28-inch monitor, then I guess I'll try VSR, as this UHD monitor only supports old-CRT-like 60 Hz. But right off the bat, is still better than a Samsung NU6900 series TV, because it has Display Port support and UHD so far doesn't cause a video crash. I don't get TVs anymore, unless it's an OLED!


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 21, 2021)

With my new screen


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> With my new screen


Beautiful setup! Excellent wallpaper too!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 22, 2021)

Current setup as per my system specs


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 22, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Current setup as per my system specs



That's my dream monitor at the moment. Not gonna happen soon, though.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 22, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> That's my dream monitor at the moment. Not gonna happen soo, though.


It is quite good, I got it for a good price...still expensive though. I think it is worth it as I use it for both gaming and work.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> With my new screen





Liviu Cojocaru said:


> It is quite good, I got it for a good price...still expensive though. I think it is worth it as I use it for both gaming and work.



Nice monitor, you are lucky if you have not had problems with it, reading the reviews on amazon UK, seems very hit and miss, with light bleed and other things.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 22, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nice monitor, you are lucky if you have not had problems with it, reading the reviews on amazon UK, seems very hit and miss, with light bleed and other things.


Was flickering but I updated the firmware and now perfect. In game it's awesome


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm loving my Tablet/desktop sensor monitor, it's so useful while gaming for fps and temps. Looks good too


----------



## freeagent (Oct 22, 2021)

I just switched back to my old cooler for a bit.. temps are up a bit.. it’s a loose mount, the original. I bought an updated mount so I will try it out tomorrow maybe.. forgot it was a bit loose. Still works ok and looks good imo 

The weird thing is the mount was good on that dead tuff board I bought from newegg.. so not too sure what to think. Z height changed between the two boards but why?





Edit:

Ok, I couldn't run that setup know I had something better. So before the coffee was ready this morning I immediately tore the system down and swapped coolers lol.. 10c difference in Aid64 stability test.. crazy. 

And since no one was home to laugh at me I snapped a few more pix


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 25, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nice monitor, you are lucky if you have not had problems with it, reading the reviews on amazon UK, seems very hit and miss, with light bleed and other things.


Hi, I do have a few flickering issues and some minor other problems...most of these seems to be related to using an AMD GPU... I managed to get them kind of sorted and I learned to live with them. I really enjoy the size and format, it makes up for the issues. I would recommend using an Nvidia GPU if someone wants to buy it.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 25, 2021)

@freeagent That first cooler was that bad? Judging by its size one would think you could run an HEDT CPU on that thing.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> @freeagent That first cooler was that bad? Judging by its size one would think you could run an HEDT CPU on that thing.


No it’s not a bad cooler at, pretty wicked if you ask me.. the problem is when it mounts to my Strix, you can rotate the cooler when it is fully installed. That problem does not exist on an Intel setup. I bought a tuff b550 and mounted the cooler to the board, and it was just as tight as you would expect it to be in any install. So in the end not enough mounting pressure on this board. That’s why I was confused on how the Z height could change between the two boards. I did try a shim but it wasn’t enough.

That was the best cooler I had used to date, just not doing so well with my current setup.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> No it’s not a bad cooler at, pretty wicked if you ask me.. the problem is when it mounts to my Strix, you can rotate the cooler when it is fully installed. That problem does not exist on an Intel setup. I bought a tuff b550 and mounted the cooler to the board, and it was just as tight as you would expect it to be in any install. So in the end not enough mounting pressure on this board. That’s why I was confused on how the Z height could change between the two boards. I did try a shim but it wasn’t enough.
> 
> That was the best cooler I had used to date, just not doing so well with my current setup.


Does the cooler have a backplate or are you using the stock one that came with the board? I've noticed a few times that the stock backplate seems to wobble alot before tightening coolers down I'm never sure if the mounting pressure is enough.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Does the cooler have a backplate or are you using the stock one that came with the board? I've noticed a few times that the stock backplate seems to wobble alot before tightening coolers down I'm never sure if the mounting pressure is enough.


I can’t use the stock one with that cooler, or else I would try it. Like I said on the Tuff it was fine, maybe it’s a Strix thing? Z height is not something I concerned myself with much in the past. I still have a new mount I can try, the one I labeled AM4 should have been good. I have 3 of their older style mounts.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I can’t use the stock one with that cooler, or else I would try it. Like I said on the Tuff it was fine, maybe it’s a Strix thing? Z height is not something I concerned myself with much in the past. I still have a new mount I can try, the one I labeled AM4 should have been good. I have 3 of their older style mounts.



Socket is all the same, backplate is usually the same (except B550I Gaming Edge and Gaming Edge Max, but functionally still the same). The only things that are different are the stock cooler black mounting arms (some are curved and some are more blocky, idk if some have special accommodations for SMD components). So that just sounds like the old AM4 mount is messed up, or the cooler is messed up. Or the board is defective, but in that case other coolers should work like crap.

Didn't TR used to have this weird looking square mount for AM4? The new Thermalright mount from the SS135 is basically the same as how Secufirm works, and works well as you'd expect.

Only other thing I can think of is that the sheer weight of your coolers may have bowed the Strix a bit over time. But normally it shouldn't have any effects given how strong the mount is. My C14S also weighs in at about 1.3kg but hasn't left any boards looking like a banana.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 26, 2021)

Everything should be the same right,,that’s what standard are for.. but like I said it mounted perfectly to that dead tuff but on the strix you can twist it back and forth. True Spirit 140 Power mounts just fine with the same mount so idkwtf. And on my Intel setups no problem. That Strix just has to be different lol 

Also had the board out the other day still nice and straight 

The only thing I can think of is I am using Intel shims.. but fairly certain I am not..


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Everything should be the same right,,that’s what standard are for.. but like I said it mounted perfectly to that dead tuff but on the strix you can twist it back and forth. True Spirit 140 Power mounts just fine with the same mount so idkwtf. And on my Intel setups no problem. That Strix just has to be different lol
> 
> Also had the board out the other day still nice and straight
> 
> The only thing I can think of is I am using Intel shims.. but fairly certain I am not..



Is something contacting the VRM heatsink or something with that specific cooler? Shouldnt budge a millimeter if its fully tightened. You sure its sitting nice and flat when you're finished?

Pretty obvious if its mounted out of the case but in that case I can definitely see it being hard to eyeball it...what's up with the shims?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 26, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Is something contacting the VRM heatsink or something with that specific cooler? Shouldnt budge a millimeter if its fully tightened. You sure its sitting nice and flat when you're finished?
> 
> Pretty obvious if its mounted out of the case but in that case I can definitely see it being hard to eyeball it...what's up with the shims?


Nope, wide open spaces everywhere.. there are AMD and Intel spacers, AMD uses thicker ones than Intel. It had always been like that for some reason, from my 3600XT onwards. FS140 uses the same mount as your SS I believe, a Noctua clone 

this weekend I might dig into it a bit more to see what is really going on.. I have mounted that thing so many times in various systems it almost doesn’t require any thought.


----------



## uuee (Oct 26, 2021)

Installed new cooler today, sadly I have no air compressor, so cleaning delayed until i can take my case to a friend. 




Desktop:


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 26, 2021)

I love this thing. There is just something awesome about yuge cases. Specs are on my profile, but the Mach64 for decoration is new. 
Some before pics as well:






At first I was concerned that having the Mach64 in front of the card that it would hurt thermals, but there appears to be no significant effect that I can notice. I think it looks pretty cool for the moment but it may not stay forever. And yes, the card does indeed work last I checked!


----------



## Glass Handed Kites (Oct 27, 2021)

A Ryzen 7 5800X cooled by a Noctua NH-U12A, with the two included fans swapped to the front case intake, and two, 2000 RPM Noctua Industrial PWM fans on the cooler.

Camera quality is just bad.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 27, 2021)

I made a little mistake i got a 2 new boards and there were 2 CPU with paste on it so i took one tough it was the 7870 nah in the Bios i realiced it was the A8 5500.
But i dont want to pick the board again out to change the cpu, now i have the A8 5500 as main system and added a HD6570 2GB for crossfire  



uuee said:


> Installed new cooler today, sadly I have no air compressor, so cleaning delayed until i can take my case to a friend.
> 
> 
> Desktop:
> View attachment 222478


i tough my room isnt very clean but this, is crazy


----------



## Anth0789 (Nov 12, 2021)

New build just did this week went from 7700K to this what huge jump:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2021)

Anth0789 said:


> New build just did this week went from 7700K to this what huge jump:


Nice!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2021)

2nd rig done (replaced the hoses with new clean ones and repaste on CPU/GPU/chipset). And don't worry about the graphics card being on the lower slot, it still works at x16 







Now it's time to do the same for my main rig's Eisbaer (and repaste my 1080 Ti)


----------



## freeagent (Nov 12, 2021)

Lookin good hombre  

I don't think I posted a shot with the updated fan config.. got one here, and a shot of dusty glass with half of my face that you cant really make out.. win/win


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2021)

The main rig is also kickin' again. I should get new LED (maybe RGB?) strips as invidual LEDs seems to have started dying. The same thing is on my 2nd rig.


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 14, 2021)

Those builds are downright beautiful...


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2021)

Audioave10 said:


> Those builds are downright beautiful...


Thanks! I always try to do my best with the aesthetics


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 14, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Thanks! I always try to do my best with the aesthetics



What are your temps with the 1080 ti on water? max temp in say a very demanding game? I'm just curious what a rig like that gets.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 14, 2021)

well i sorted the pipes out, well sorta i did the feed to the cpu and cut it to short so had to add a fitting "carnt be bothered to tell the truth with F1 starting soon i called it a day but it will sit in the back of me mind slicing away no dou't   " new pump and res and a few right angle fitting to get it in the middle of the rad. and lighted my gpu up, its not that bright its this darn iphone it just dos its own thing with LEDs.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What are your temps with the 1080 ti on water? max temp in say a very demanding game? I'm just curious what a rig like that gets.


It's on air with its stock cooler, I just repasted it and haven't tried games with current fan/rad config. The card's exact model is this: https://www.gigabyte.com/fi/Graphics-Card/GV-N108TGAMINGOC-BLACK-11GD


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> View attachment 225198
> 
> View attachment 225199
> View attachment 225200


Reminds me of my old case as I had the Air 740 before.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 15, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Reminds me of my old case as I had the Air 740 before.


looking for something new...but it has served well


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 16, 2021)

Made some changes - 3D printed power extension, new SF750, moved fan to bracket. Couldn't really use combs this time, tis a shame.

Probably the cleanest it's been. Kinda am missing the colour though. Next step will be prepping for custom loop soon, maybe can finally run a window panel.


----------



## Mistral (Nov 19, 2021)

Been a while since I've posted in an exhibitionism thread...


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Made some changes - 3D printed power extension, new SF750, moved fan to bracket. Couldn't really use combs this time, tis a shame.
> 
> Probably the cleanest it's been. Kinda am missing the colour though. Next step will be prepping for custom loop soon, maybe can finally run a window panel.
> 
> View attachment 225410


That is crying out for a vertical GPU mount.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 19, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> That is crying out for a vertical GPU mount.



Vert. GPU doesn't usually help anything except aesthetics in SFF with this layout. But if it's the empty space you're concerned about, stay tuned, gonna fix that soon  if it goes well, may even go order some tempered glass to DIY a real windowed panel


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> 2nd rig done (replaced the hoses with new clean ones and repaste on CPU/GPU/chipset). And don't worry about the graphics card being on the lower slot, it still works at x16


Is that graphics card able to breathe properly? If my observation is correct then one of the front intake fans supplies cold air through the PSU shroud but the PSU itself would be blocking the graphics card's second fan - the one that's closer to the back of the card.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Is that graphics card able to breathe properly? If my observation is correct then one of the front intake fans supplies cold air through the PSU shroud but the PSU itself would be blocking the graphics card's second fan - the one that's closer to the back of the card.



agreed, would be interesting to see if tab would do a vert mount, then compare temps and report back. i mean if you are willing to spend loads of money ona  DIY tempered glass side panel, then a $15 vert gpu mount shouldn't be of issue for you


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 19, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Vert. GPU doesn't usually help anything except aesthetics in SFF with this layout. But if it's the empty space you're concerned about, stay tuned, gonna fix that soon  if it goes well, may even go order some tempered glass to DIY a real windowed panel



yeah i tried vertical once back when i had a 2070super strix and it was measurably worse. And that was inside a 3 slot space-having vertical thingy case like the evolvX, cant imagine how bad it would have been using a case with your.. more typical vertical GPU spacing where the big 3pleslot GPUs sit flush against the sidepanel. It's for watercooled only GPUs imo. (unless it doesnt fit otherwise like with certain sff cases)


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 19, 2021)

My fun build for this Friday: 

A8 5500 @ 3,84 GHz
16GB DDR3 @ 1939 MHz
GT 710 2GB GDDR5 4x HDMI (Chip 1304 MHz, RAM 1375 MHz)
Intel AX200 Wifi Card

ZeroTherm BTF95 Full Copper Cooler,
Superflower Leadex 3 PS,
Pioneer Bluray Combo,
480GB SSD,
2 1TB HDD.






Black and RED iare the HDD, Orange is the SSD, Yellow the BD Combo


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Is that graphics card able to breathe properly? If my observation is correct then one of the front intake fans supplies cold air through the PSU shroud but the PSU itself would be blocking the graphics card's second fan - the one that's closer to the back of the card.


It is and it gets some fresh air from the PSU shroud. There's no difference in temps no matter which slot the card is.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 19, 2021)

\m/


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> \m/


Ziptie those hanging PCIe power cables


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Ziptie those hanging PCIe power cables


I know, i know, it's just that it's not easy to do a decent cable management with those fans down there, i'll do my best but won't promise anything.
Thank you for noticing tho


----------



## Totally (Nov 19, 2021)

Not much to see ATM, decided to add a monoblck, 2nd pump, and redo some tubing while everything apart


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> yeah i tried vertical once back when i had a 2070super strix and it was measurably worse. And that was inside a 3 slot space-having vertical thingy case like the evolvX, cant imagine how bad it would have been using a case with your.. more typical vertical GPU spacing where the big 3pleslot GPUs sit flush against the sidepanel.
> 
> View attachment 225742


Flush against the side panel full of holes for ventilation.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 20, 2021)

Replaced my old cube to a new common meme airflow based vertical casing. Darkflash DLM21 Mesh

Last pic of my Aerocool Dead silence, the matte smooth finish started decaying after 6 years of use and power button started acting up. I miss it already





the new case







During installation of the AIO, i knew there is gonna be a problem with the Arctic Freezer II 240, its too thick and almost a hair's breath on the memory modules, now my Radiator is only being supported by screws on one side and by the very stiff tubing to lift it up a bit, will add additional support maybe some material to strengthen the support on the other side







Finished build for now, maybe ill get some cable extensions soon for cleaner routing. No RGB here, just the GPU, forgot how i was set up that one. Maybe ill add a single RGB strip for static light but not a priority. Temp wise, it's just similar to my cube.


----------



## CheapMeat (Nov 21, 2021)

Started Project Blinkenlights for the heck of it based around the awesomely unique DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers.  I'm using another Rosewill 4U chassis and a Chinese dual x79 board. Next step is the RGB PSU from Corsair coming tomorrow, a second E5-2697 v2 CPU, the wacky PCIe cards I have in mind, the two 5 tray IcyDock hotswap bays and the drives.  I even spoke with Protocase in regards to making a window for the Rosewill 4U.  I want to vertical mount it.

Motherboard I'm using: http://www.huananzhi.com/html/1/184/185/377.html



http://imgur.com/8ip34z4


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> Started Project Blinkenlights for the heck of it based around the awesomely unique DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers.  I'm using another Rosewill 4U chassis and a Chinese dual x79 board. Next step is the RGB PSU from Corsair coming tomorrow, a second E5-2697 v2 CPU, the wacky PCIe cards I have in mind, the two 5 tray IcyDock hotswap bays and the drives.  I even spoke with Protocase in regards to making a window for the Rosewill 4U.  I want to vertical mount it.
> 
> Motherboard I'm using: http://www.huananzhi.com/html/1/184/185/377.html
> 
> ...


I've got a question: With only one CPU mounted, does the system still see all of the installed RAM, or it is just the RAM from the populated CPU socket?


----------



## CheapMeat (Nov 21, 2021)

You know I was surprised it even booted with all the RAM kits in it and even no CMOS battery. I was just curious what it looked like while I waited for the second CPU to arrive. It didn't show the extra RAM from CPU2. But because the Crucial's have true blinkenlight LEDs, based on electrical activity, not just software, the underglow LEDs were powered.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

Sh1t i want to buy a GTX 980 for 190€ in these times its cheap but i forgott it to put in the cart, an hour later it was sold 

Only a 660ti 2GB is aviable for 60€, nah this sh1t isnt usable in 2021


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 21, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Sh1t i want to buy a GTX 980 for 190€ in these times its cheap but i forgott it to put in the cart, an hour later it was sold
> 
> Only a 660ti 2GB is aviable for 60€, nah this sh1t isnt usable in 2021



i got my 980ti for £190 got to get in there quick. 980 is still a very usable GPU


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

u told me that a few weeks? ago, yeah if u have luck then u get it from a personal seller i would get it from my fav. shop which gives on his second hand products 1 year waranty.
There isnt a problem if the card is dead within the 12 months.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> You know I was surprised it even booted with all the RAM kits in it and even no CMOS battery. I was just curious what it looked like while I waited for the second CPU to arrive. It didn't show the extra RAM from CPU2. But because the Crucial's have true blinkenlight LEDs, based on electrical activity, not just software, the underglow LEDs were powered.


Fair enough. Do you have both CPU's now or are you still waiting? And how much RAM do you have in there?


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 21, 2021)

I hadn't built an AMD system since the 939 system I posted in the "nostalgic hardware" thread...

a couple of months ago I made an AMD "starter set" to replace my "B" man cave system...I haven't done a bunch of testing but 4.5 ghz was easily attained ... I had planned for a 6900 XT  but , well , you know the story of availability . The trusty Titan XP has been up to the task.

Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero @ 4.5 mhz * AMD 5800X * Corsair Dominator Platinum 32g * Sabrent Rocket NVMe 4.0 1 TB * Titan XP * Samsung JS9000 4K 48" * Creative Titanium HD * Logi G900 * Corsair K65















​


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2021)

Love your video card support @onemanhitsquad   

And, the 3DFX desktop picture!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> I hadn't built an AMD system since the 939 system I posted in the "nostalgic hardware" thread...
> 
> a couple of months ago I made an AMD "starter set" to replace my "B" man cave system...I haven't done a bunch of testing but 4.5 ghz was easily attained ... I had planned for a 6900 XT  but , well , you know the story of availability . The trusty Titan XP has been up to the task.
> 
> ...


For anyone looking for the wallpaper in this photo, see the following post.








						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

Lol I didn't try haha  I am curious if it would work.. I bet it would..




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## CheapMeat (Nov 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. Do you have both CPU's now or are you still waiting? And how much RAM do you have in there?



Still waiting on the 2nd CPU. I have enough DIMMs since I went crazy with them a few years ago. The Crucial Ballistic Tactical Tracers top out at 8GB, so I'll have 128GB of RAM with 24C/48T.  I'm going to use PrimoCache to do RAM caching with SuperFetch & Prefetch enabled too on Windows 10 Pro Workstation.  I'm going to be using old school Gigabyte GC-RAMDISK / i-RAMs 5.25" variants for Pagefile (so 8GB total). Rig will have 10 x 3.5" HDDs via IcyDock 5 bay hotswap and 8 x 2.5" HDDs via PCIe adapter (SEDNA card) and then 4 x 2.5" 512GB SATA SSDs for more caching. Then I have this interesting IcyDock drive injector. For the drives I'm going to use StableBit DrivePool. Mostly going to use it for Folding@Home/BOINC & backup server and try to just enjoy the blinkenlights doing their thing.

I just got the RGB PSU from Corsair! (got it cheaper because of the bad box) I forgot to take a pic of it in the system but it looks so nice. I'll post an updated pic when I get the 2nd CPU & put on the 2nd Cryorig RGB heatsink.


----------



## Vario (Nov 24, 2021)

The fans will probably get adjusted around a bit once parts go into it.  I don't think cooling will be an issue.  Needless to say this is zero rgb


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2021)

Vario said:


> The fans will probably get adjusted around a bit once parts go into it.  I don't think cooling will be an issue.  Needless to say this is zero rgb
> 
> View attachment 226393View attachment 226394View attachment 226397


lovely case. i might end up getting this one if the Lian Li O11 Air Mini is not in stock.-
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-pc-o11-air-midi-tower-black-window-ca-76u-ll.html


----------



## Vario (Nov 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> lovely case. i might end up getting this one if the Lian Li O11 Air Mini is not in stock.-
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-pc-o11-air-midi-tower-black-window-ca-76u-ll.html



I'd avoid the O11 Air (non mini).  Everything I've read about it has been quite negative.  You could get a regular O11 Dynamic and get a front fan grill example 1, example 2, or the new Dynamic Evo which I don't know much about. I don't think these models have much air cooler space compared to the Mini or the XL if you want to run a big HSF air cooler.

The O11 Air Mini is like a classy Corsair 540 or sideways CM HAF-XB (but sadly without much 3.5 and no 5.25, debatable if that matters today).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2021)

Vario said:


> I'd avoid the O11 Air (non mini).  Everything I've read about it has been quite negative.  You could get a regular O11 Dynamic and get a front fan grill example 1, example 2, or the new Dynamic Evo which I don't know much about. I don't think these models have much air cooler space compared to the Mini or the XL if you want to run a big tower.
> 
> The O11 Air Mini is like a classy Corsair 540 or sideways CM HAF-XB (but sadly without much 3.5 and no 5.25, debatable if that matters today).



Whichever i get, may even end up being a full size O11 as it needs room to fit my custom loop to keep the incoming 12700k cool. I only have a 280/45 and 240/25 rads at the moment but will probably change that slightly if i have room for bigger ones, i had to fit these into a Matx case.

Dynamic evo looks sweet.


----------



## Vario (Nov 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Whichever i get, may even end up being a full size O11 as it needs room to fit my custom loop to keep the incoming 12700k cool. I only have a 280/45 and 240/25 rads at the moment but will probably change that slightly if i have room for bigger ones, i had to fit these into a Matx case.
> 
> Dynamic evo looks sweet.


I've heard they are all good except the O11 Air (not mini).  Its very plastic, poor airflow because it has too much filter, and doesn't look that great.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 24, 2021)

Vario said:


> I've heard they are all good except the O11 Air (not mini).  Its very plastic, poor airflow because it has too much filter, and doesn't look that great.



I'm kinda tempted just to get this-

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian...ied-aluminium-full-tower-black-ca-77k-ll.html


----------



## Vario (Nov 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I'm kinda tempted just to get this-
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian...ied-aluminium-full-tower-black-ca-77k-ll.html


Those things are pretty cool.  Also with the XL as with other O11s, you can get distro plates that fit the front or you can get grill panels, lots of stuff can be done with them.  Might still be worth waiting to see how the Evo does, I think it has the revised paneling from the Air Mini.

Just for the hell of it, to see how more 3.5s would fit in a hypothetical sense, I put this silverstone cage in.  I won't bother with it, might interfere with the other components and its not very easy to add/remove.
I only run two 3.5s anyway and they could sit in the cage behind the motherboard.  If someone ran a lot of drives, attaching them to the front fan cage could be a good possibility.


----------



## CheapMeat (Nov 24, 2021)

Still waiting on way more parts but oh man, I love the lights so far. I don't even mind if they don't match. I reinstalled the mid-fan wall with my favorite LED fans, the CoolerMaster JetFlo 120's.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 24, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> Still waiting on way more parts but oh man, I love the lights so far. I don't even mind if they don't match. I reinstalled the mid-fan wall with my favorite LED fans, the CoolerMaster JetFlo 120's.
> 
> View attachment 226412
> View attachment 226413


The little gpu looks so tiny compared to the rest of this PC
the gpu shortage is making this commen place
Possible the only good part of it is the mild amusment that comes from seing a tiny little gpu in a massive case


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 24, 2021)

I bought a little but still an important thing to my 2nd rig. A Xeon case badge from ebay.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 25, 2021)

Currently experimenting with some "old" DDR4 kits on my Z590 board. Have some 2016 or thereabouts, dual ranked samsung b die 16GB kit that doesn't want to OC well at all... it has an XMP profile @ 3000MHz, but system did not want to boot at 3200, even with more vdimm.
After wasting over an hour with that set, I moved them to my "General PC" for the time being & now playing with my Patriot Viper Steel 16GB 3733 kit. 
The joys of ram overclocking!


----------



## Vario (Nov 26, 2021)

I modified the drive cage on the O11 Air Mini to be removable so that I can actually remove the heatsink with the motherboard installed.  It was riveted in previously.


----------



## Hardi (Nov 28, 2021)

Hardi said:


> Wanted something bigger then my old Phanteks P300, so got myself P600S, a lot of more room and better airflow then before.
> Probably going to change the D15 fans to chromax black at some point..



well it took a year and a half but finally got around to buy some noctua chromax fans and covers


----------



## Vario (Nov 28, 2021)

Very bad photo.  Test run of this O11 Air Mini, I am seeing 55C CPU and 50C GPU in game, the temperatures are fantastic (and side panel on)  The only fans connected are the videocard, the heatsink, one of the side fans, and the rear fan. I still need to connect one of the 120mm and the six 140mm fans but I am waiting on the PWM hubs.  The case is easy to build in as long as you remove the top and bottom fans. If the fans (or a radiator I suppose) is left installed, it is extremely hard to fit the motherboard and the wiring. Once I get the hubs and a few more accessories installed I'll get a better picture.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 30, 2021)

CheapMeat said:


> You know I was surprised it even booted with all the RAM kits in it and even no CMOS battery. I was just curious what it looked like while I waited for the second CPU to arrive. It didn't show the extra RAM from CPU2. But because the Crucial's have true blinkenlight LEDs, based on electrical activity, not just software, the underglow LEDs were powered.


Wow, a mobo that boots with no CMOS battery & could you get into the bios on screen?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Wow, a mobo that boots with no CMOS battery


CMOS battery is not required to boot.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 30, 2021)

Added some lights, just realized that my parts are black and silver/white color theme. Too bad the cheap lights are not fully white.
I also need to buy some decent power extension cables, it looks annoying


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 30, 2021)

ViperXTR said:


> Added some lights, just realized that my parts are black and silver/white color theme. Too bad the cheap lights are not fully white.
> I also need to buy some decent power extension cables, it looks annoying


everything looks good before cables take over it


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> CMOS battery is not required to boot.


Depends how one defines 'boot'.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 1, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Depends how one defines 'boot'.


I had a couple of old Pentium 4 systems that ran fine without a battery, the time and date were always wrong and it ran at default settings though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Depends how one defines 'boot'.


Fair enough. Allow me to rephrase;
A CMOS battery is not required to post and boot into an OS.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2021)

Wasn't too disastrous for a first loop. It isn't done, still need to put the GPU under water. But from here on out there should be minimal modification necessary to the loop itself.


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2021)

Installed a 2TB 970 Evo Plus


----------



## freeagent (Dec 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Wasn't too disastrous for a first loop. It isn't done, still need to put the GPU under water. But from here on out there should be minimal modification necessary to the loop itself.
> 
> View attachment 227363


Dam dude, what a beast!

If you were not looking I would touch that unit inappropriately.. I think I would do it even if you were looking.. but I would ask if I could touch it first, because consent is everything


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> If you were not looking I would touch that unit inappropriately..



The block arrived about 6 days before I was able to start on the loop, so you know _exactly_ what sort of frisky business I was up to for that week.........


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. Allow me to rephrase;
> A CMOS battery is not required to post and boot into an OS.


A successful boot is when the system passes POST process.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2021)

Alright folks, enough of the CMOS battery discussion.  Take that to PM or create a thread to continue the discussion.
Carry on~


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

Sorry,, I am slipping


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 3, 2021)

After updating the bios on my Z590 system, I just ran Intel's Performance Maximiser for 11th Generation core processors ( version: 1.4.10100.2645 ). After running a series of tests before OS loads, it informs me I successfully gained another 100Mhz on Turbo boost! 
Never ran anything like that before, interesting that it creates another partition on 1 of my M.2 drives (7Gb)


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

Not my finest work.. but it is so nice not having to hear my fans drone on and on.. ahhhh.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Not my finest work.. but it is so nice not having to hear my fans drone on and on.. ahhhh.
> 
> View attachment 227410


Lol.. my case has sound deadening material in it & when I game, use headphones anyway. What with 7x140mm fans & 3 others between gpu & psu...  NEED that case!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Lol.. my case has sound deadening material in it & when I game, use headphones anyway. What with 7x140mm fans & 3 others between gpu & psu...  NEED that case!


At the top of my case where the fans go, I have the sound deadener panels from my Define R4.. but with 3x iPPC 3K , 2x 140s and a 120 these things get pretty dang rowdy lol  

They still do, I now have my CPU fan curve set to a low of 30% and a high of 70%. Running WCG and the CPU is running with PBO @ 4600MHz and the fan is sitting at 1600 revs, The Noctuas should be spinning at around 1200 revs or 1800.. one or the other lol.. you can still hear it, just not through out the house.. sounds like 1800 though 

Furnace just kicked in.. normally if I let the fans do what they want they are louder. The furnace is 8 feet behind me with no wall


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2021)

Well i got the I7 12700k and Asus Rog Strix z690-A wifi D4. Had to reinstall windows 11 which was fun in itself as it refused to remember my key that it was previously activated on so ended up using a win 7 key to activate which also bumped me to pro version from home. Aida64 does not work properly on z600/alder lake so lots of the sensors don't show up. 

I haven't got my new case yet so done a tremendous bodge so i can use the new board and CPU, you will love it 

Basically until i get the lian li o11 dynamic XL next week, i have shoe horned it into the Matx case, so the board is sticking out of the side. 

Well time for pics i guess.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 4, 2021)

My PC again, but now with a new RTX 3080 card. Sorry image are a bit blurry, my camera sucks.












Want to se more, then you can se more in my project build thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4660400


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> My PC again, but now with a new RTX 3080 card. Sorry image are a bit blurry, my camera sucks.
> View attachment 227626
> View attachment 227627View attachment 227628
> View attachment 227629
> ...



That is an awesome build bro!!!!!!

I checked out your build thread and I didn't see what system case that is? 

Hell, I'd love to have a case that would hold dual systems!!!!!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 4, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That is an awesome build bro!!!!!!
> 
> I checked out your build thread and I didn't see what system case that is?
> 
> Hell, I'd love to have a case that would hold dual systems!!!!!


I am fairly happy with it. It runs great.

If you simply tjeck my system spec, you can see what case i use.

But to make it easy, the case is a Phanteks Enthoo 719 (the case can alao be under the name "LUXE 2").


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## freeagent (Dec 5, 2021)

Just trying out some red..




Edit:

I guess my phone is not doing photo's justice in low light..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just trying out some red..View attachment 227655
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I guess my phone is not doing photo's justice in low light..



If you are taking pics of inside, take glass panel, it looks miles better, no reflection


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 5, 2021)

Admiring @freeagent's Red Mode, while trying to get in the RGB holiday spirit.





Please ignore the wire spaghetti - it's on the to do list.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Admiring @freeagent's Red Mode, while trying to get in the RGB holiday spirit.
> 
> View attachment 227659
> 
> Please ignore the wire spaghetti - it's on the to do list.



I don't give a bums parp for my wire mess.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I don't give a bums parp for my wire mess.



It's funny - I'm at this setup 8-9 hours a day for work, and then at least another 2 for gaming/surfing/whatever, but until I took the photo I never really noticed it.  Now it's all I see.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 5, 2021)

I used to hang fans in my wire mess and they were as good as mounted lol 

Now I like the tidiness because its such a small case and can be a pain to work in the tunnel area..


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 5, 2021)

Now it is just something outside outa that world with a FM1 CPU 

Under construction it will be finished in january 22:

A8 6600K @ min 4,8 GHz, target is 5GHz+
12GB RAM (2x 4, 2x 2)
R7 260X
2x Cheap AiO at 7v (Cpu + Gpu)
480GB NVME SSD
2x 480GB SATA SSD
2x 1TB HDD
120GB SSD with OS
BD Combo Drive
AX200 Wifi Card


Second one will be finished in April 22:

FX 6300 @ min 5 GHz, target is 5,2 GHz
16GB RAM
R9 380
all other is the same like above


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Changed my main system around and put the new Ram in so I thought it's time for a pic.
Turned into a black and white theme due to the Motherboard.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2021)

Dang, you need to clean that heatsink out in the video card @Caring1


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Dang, you need to clean that heatsink out in the video card @Caring1


lol, the picture makes it look a lot worse than it is.
I'm sitting right beside it and can't see the dust by eye.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2021)

Got Lian Li o11 Dynamic XL Rog today, phew taken all day to do this. I love it, it looks great. better irl as there's no glare from the cam.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 8, 2021)

lookin sweet.  How are temps?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2021)

Well idle are sweet, will test loads tonight. Got 4x 90 degree elbows coming tomorrow so i might be able to tidy it a bit. Got the drain on bottom left radiator connector, but should have got a rotatable thing as it's pointing the wrong way.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 8, 2021)

I have that case @Tigger and love it. Yours is looking great!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have that case @Tigger and love it. Yours is looking great!



I do love it. Can't fit 140mm fans in side slots though. Otherwise great case.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 8, 2021)

Blacked out the PSU with some poster board I had lying around - need to find some 3M 9448A for a more finished solution


----------



## HQi88 (Dec 9, 2021)

So I decided to replace the Noctua Industrials with MF140 Halos. No point in having 3000 rpm if it never goes above 1400. Also, new GPU! Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC. I also managed to snag an Accelero Xtreme IV for cheap as well! Still waiting for some small heatsinks to arrive for the memory and VRMs though. I'll show a picture of that when I install it.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 9, 2021)

hi HQi88


HQi88 said:


> So I decided to replace the Noctua Industrials with MF140 Halos. No point in having 3000 rpm if it never goes above 1400. Also, new GPU! Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC. I also managed to snag an Accelero Xtreme IV for cheap as well! Still waiting for some small heatsinks to arrive for the memory and VRMs though. I'll show a picture of that when I install it.


What brand/model is that fan control unit with the display - I presume it's a fan control unit ??

regards


----------



## btarunr (Dec 9, 2021)

Some upgrades for the winter:




AM4 supremacy. A platform from 2018 (B450) is going to work with a processor from 2021.


----------



## HQi88 (Dec 9, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi HQi88
> 
> What brand/model is that fan control unit with the display - I presume it's a fan control unit ??
> 
> regards



NZXT Sentry 3. I'm only using it to control the rear exhaust fan, everything else is on PWM.

In the future I would like to replace the fan controller and the DVD drive above with a 5 in screen


----------



## PLSG08 (Dec 9, 2021)

Had a relatively beefy upgrade for the holidays. Really loving the performance but I'm not really happy with the thermals. I'm still learning how to properly UV the 5800x and the 3080 ti so here's to figuring it all out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

Redone a couple of the tubes today. Gonna order more adapters tomorrow so i can have a go at the rest over weekend.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Redone a couple of the tubes today. Gonna order more adapters tomorrow so i can have a go at the rest over weekend.
> View attachment 228279View attachment 228280


Love the red glow. It's how I do my personal builds.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Love the red glow. It's how I do my personal builds.



Thx i just like the red/black. temps are good too now.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 10, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Some upgrades for the winter:
> View attachment 228177
> 
> AM4 supremacy. A platform from 2018 (B450) is going to work with a processor from 2021.


Wheels up.






You'll see this screen if you're changing processors on Windows 11 with fTPM. If you have Bitlocker enabled, this part will suck unless you have a backup key handy, else you'll have to go back to the old processor:





I didn't have Bitlocker enabled, so I just hit Y. Upon first Windows 11 boot post upgrade, you're supposed to reset your PIN, if you have an online account, this means logging into your MS account again.

Also, detecting the new CPU took a while (like 3-4 mins), with multiple auto reboots. It also wiped all my BIOS settings, so I had to redo the painful stuff like disabling devices I don't need, disabling CSM, redoing fan settings, disabling that Armoury Rootkit, redoing memory settings, etc.





The immediate change I noticed is just how much better the 5700G is at memory overclocking compared to my older 2700X, which simply wouldn't post beyond 3400 MHz. I'm now pulling 3600 DOCP and plan to play with memory a little over the weekend.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 10, 2021)

@btarunr if you're up for it, 5600G and 5700G will do well in excess of what chiplet Ryzens can do. I'm at 4333CL16 daily on my 5700G using the iGPU - pop in a discrete GPU and you could achieve 4600+ with the right kit, still 1:1. Pretty sure I've seen 4800 from some seasoned OCers in the AIDA thread.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 10, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @btarunr if you're up for it, 5600G and 5700G will do well in excess of what chiplet Ryzens can do. I'm at 4333CL16 daily on my 5700G using the iGPU - pop in a discrete GPU and you could achieve 4600+ with the right kit, still 1:1. Pretty sure I've seen 4800 from some seasoned OCers in the AIDA thread.


Oh wow, which memory chips do you have? I have a G.Skill SniperX with Samsung E-die (I think). Are you needing 1.4V?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Wheels up.
> 
> View attachment 228330
> 
> ...


This another example of why normal users should NOT be using TPM. There is no reason for this BS. Granted, you've stated you're not, but this is an example of the unrecoverable problems a user will run into with TPM garbage.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 10, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Oh wow, which memory chips do you have? I have a G.Skill SniperX with Samsung E-die (I think). Are you needing 1.4V?



Just some cheap B-die. I'm at 1.52V for 4333 16-16-16, but I don't have a GPU dumping heat into the system that complicates things though:

Patriot Viper Steel 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-4400 CL19 Memory (PVS416G440C9K) - PCPartPicker

If the sticker on your sticks has a string that ends in 4810E, then yeah you've got 4Gb E-die just like one of my kits. Old but very gold, but I think I topped out at 3800CL16 1.5V. Being E-die it can certainly take it, but as a daily it's not as good as a 2x8GB kit of Bdie. 

But if you wanna try some 2.0V overclocking........   E-die is your guy, and that 5700G memory controller will support you all the way


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

Look at this GPU temp on FarCry 6 with GPU at 98% yowza.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Look at this GPU temp on FarCry 6 with GPU at 98% yowza.
> View attachment 228418


That's downright cold for a GPU at full tilt, especially for a 980ti!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 11, 2021)

my 3080 doesn't even idle at that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

I am really pleased with my drain valve. tidied loop a tad, and got ram fitted.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 12, 2021)

Finished loop with 2x16gb 8pack Team dark pro 3600 16/16/16/36 B Die ram.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2021)

Couldn't resist of putting my main setup to the 4000D anymore


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 13, 2021)

btarunr said:


> You'll see this screen if you're changing processors on Windows 11 with fTPM. If you have Bitlocker enabled, this part will suck unless you have a backup key handy, else you'll have to go back to the old processor:
> 
> View attachment 228331


That looked like a BIOS screen. I dunno. Albeit it says "We" at the beginning, which Microsoft likes using lately, when Windows has a problem.


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2021)

Added Thermalright TY143 Fans to get the Right Thermals. I think I got the last 6 that were in stock anywhere.  I have 8 TY143 total.  They only fit in one orientation with the Lian Li hole spacing.  If there were two more available I'd put them on the side panel, they actually fit there. Testing it with Prime95 right now and I'm seeing 45C loaded in 19C room.  I do have the OC off though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2021)

Experimenting with a 5ghz all P core and 3.9ghz all core E core OC, manually set voltage to 1.29, ram at 3800 16/16/16/36 1.4v
https://valid.x86.fr/ck77n8


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Experimenting with a 5ghz all P core and 3.9ghz all core E core OC, manually set voltage to 1.29, ram at 3800 16/16/16/36 1.4v
> https://valid.x86.fr/ck77n8
> View attachment 228707


How do you like the O11 Dynamic XL ROG?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2021)

Vario said:


> How do you like the O11 Dynamic XL ROG?


love it, gonna splash out next year and get this


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 13, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Some upgrades for the winter:
> View attachment 228177
> 
> AM4 supremacy. A platform from 2018 (B450) is going to work with a processor from 2021.


like it!
ääänd:
cheeky and a small joke with a hint of truth


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 13, 2021)

Ah i dont need this sort of RGB Cash Cow.

Atm its cheaper to make a Full Cover Water Cooling Solution for a friend of me than he buy it regular from great brands,
so my friend get on his Birthsday a RTX 3070 Fullcover Cooler, made of Cooper without RGB shit.

It features 75% CNC and 25% Handmade for about 260$  Dont be wrong he pay nothing its his Present, but it would cost about 260$


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Ah i dont need this sort of RGB Cash Cow.
> 
> Atm its cheaper to make a Full Cover Water Cooling Solution for a friend of me than he buy it regular from great brands,
> so my friend get on his Birthsday a RTX 3070 Fullcover Cooler, made of Cooper without RGB shit.
> ...


Just make sure the copper won't cause issues with other metals in the loop.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 13, 2021)

Vario said:


> Just make sure the copper won't cause issues with other metals in the loop.


im metal worker i know what u mean, nah it wont happen


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I am really pleased with my drain valve. tidied loop a tad, and got ram fitted.
> View attachment 228488View attachment 228489View attachment 228490



YOU guys make so often smile;

me using:



http://imgur.com/a/9unttdB



@Tigger using:



http://imgur.com/a/8D3Q9Wk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> YOU guys make so often smile;
> 
> me using:
> 
> ...



What am i gonna use for the nut shaped barbs, a pair of pliers? naah a bolt head needs a spanner.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2021)

Latest crunching rig.  Built it with the Ryzen 3970X; however, the CPU didn't work.  Luckily the person I bought it from is refunding my money.
I also had a Ryzen 3960X that I bought so I installed it instead and now she is crunching along.


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2021)

Since we're showing 0-11 Dynamic XLs, here is mine.  Just swapped to the Alphacool block for the 3080ti and the Magnitude block for the 5950x.  I'm pretty happy with how it looks now.

JAT


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 14, 2021)

@JATownes you know, what I wouldn't give to have that many bitspower ultimate extenders and 90s  beautiful rig mate

@HammerON same goes for you brother, been a while since I've seen a bay mount!


----------



## JATownes (Dec 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @JATownes you know, what I wouldn't give to have that many bitspower ultimate extenders and 90s  beautiful rig mate


Thanks for the complement.  They have been collected over the last few years.  I really like the look of hard-tubing, but tear into my rig and swap parts too much for that. Cut o-rings from pulling tubes in and out isn't fun for anyone, so this is the compromise I made.  It is the ease of soft-tubing, with a somewhat hard-tubing look.

I've got a few 10mm extensions to straighten up a couple of weird angles (both GPU fittings need to move forward from the block about 10mm), along with the return to the reservoir from the CPU block.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 14, 2021)

JATownes said:


> Since we're showing 0-11 Dynamic XLs, here is mine.  Just swapped to the Alphacool block for the 3080ti and the Magnitude block for the 5950x.  I'm pretty happy with how it looks now.
> 
> JAT



In Jan i'll be getting this plate for my rig. I will probably have to go hard line again. but had a proper disaster with it in the past and destroyed a gtx1080 and a z390-F motherboard. I do really like the o11D XL even though some find them a bit generic now. Still a great case for a good loop.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 14, 2021)

A plate with a pump would be cool (pun intended). I'll need to check those too myself.

Looks that my DDC is working once again so maybe I'll swap this Eisbaer to custom loop. The Eisbaer can go to my 2nd rig, though it's now in Define XL so I need to swap the rad for a 140mm (a thicc 60mm one) one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2021)

Maenad said:


> A plate with a pump would be cool (pun intended). I'll need to check those too myself.
> 
> Looks that my DDC is working once again so maybe I'll swap this Eisbaer to custom loop. The Eisbaer can go to my 2nd rig, though it's now in Define XL so I need to swap the rad for a 140mm (a thicc 60mm one) one.


For fractal case
https://www.ekwb.com/news/fractal-design-cases-get-an-ek-distribution-plate-with-a-d5-pump/

For 4000D-
https://singularitycomputers.com/sh...-d-side-mounted-reservoir-distribution-plate/


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> For fractal case
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/fractal-design-cases-get-an-ek-distribution-plate-with-a-d5-pump/
> 
> For 4000D-
> https://singularitycomputers.com/sh...-d-side-mounted-reservoir-distribution-plate/





> $175.95


Yikes. And it doesn't even include the pump. AND I'd have to pay import taxes.

I need to look locally for something.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 15, 2021)

My primary PC at the moment.


I have been thinking about putting a 5000 series 5600X or 5800X here because of the superior gaming performance. My second PC as on specs performs better in games than this one when the RTX 2060 Super is installed there. The Ryzen 5 3600 I have is truly a gem of a chip. Does 4.55 GHz at 1.29V!
Will upgrading to a 5000 series help in gaming?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Yikes. And it doesn't even include the pump. AND I'd have to pay import taxes.
> 
> I need to look locally for something.



The plate i want is going to cost about £300


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 15, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> My primary PC at the moment.
> I have been thinking about putting a 5000 series 5600X or 5800X here because of the superior gaming performance. My second PC as on specs performs better in games than this one when the RTX 2060 Super is installed there. The Ryzen 5 3600 I have is truly a gem of a chip. Does 4.55 GHz at 1.29V!
> Will upgrading to a 5000 series help in gaming?



Very nice chip! But yes, with Ryzen we get a little too focused on boost clocks and bench e-peen. Can clock a 3600 or 5600G to the moon and still won't really catch up to a 5600X. 

But you should keep that 3600 around! Nice little golden sample to play with.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> But yes, with Ryzen we get a little too focused on boost clocks and bench e-peen.


BOOOOSSSTT!!11 

Aww I cant attach pix..

:sadface


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2021)

I switched my top rad fans for corsair LL120's so they match the LL140 on the bottom rad. Does look better imo. i will add an extra link in case the forum is still buggering up pics.
https://i.postimg.cc/dQRZBwhB/IMG-0111.jpg


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Alright, one more change as my DDC somewhat works again (getting a new one from aquatuning.fi soon). Never done such a clean job with a loop before with the tubing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's mine with the top fans replaced with LL120's. Just need another LL for the back fan now.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Here's mine with the top fans replaced with LL120's. Just need another LL for the back fan now.
> View attachment 229066


On the front I have two AirGuide 120mms (came with the case), on rad two ML120s and on rear ML120 Pro 

I'll also put my GPU under water some day, I just need to macgyver some VRM cooling to it as the VRM heatsink is part of the cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> On the front I have two AirGuide 120mms (came with the case), on rad two ML120s and on rear ML120 Pro
> 
> I'll also put my GPU under water some day, I just need to macgyver some VRM cooling to it as the VRM heatsink is part of the cooler.



The GPU in mine has a heatsink on it, i reckon the upward airflow from the bottom rad fans is enough. Wanted a full cover, but can't get one now for this 980ti. Looked all over too


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> The GPU in mine has a heatsink on it, i reckon the upward airflow from the bottom rad fans is enough. Wanted a full cover, but can't get one now for this 980ti. Looked all over too
> View attachment 229071


I have this: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supremacy-acetal-nickel

Worked perfectly with 980, 780 and R9 290, I also have a slot bracket where you can mount one or two 80 or 92mm fans


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I have this: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supremacy-acetal-nickel
> 
> Worked perfectly with 980, 780 and R9 290, I also have a slot bracket where you can mount one or two 80 or 92mm fans



Mines a crappy generic GPU block, temps are pretty good though, so not gonna bother changing it. Would your VRM be bare without the air cooler on?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Mines a crappy generic GPU block, temps are pretty good though, so not gonna bother changing it. Would your VRM be bare without the air cooler on?


Yep, as it's in the stock cooler. I'll check my old cards if I can salvage something from those.

On the other hand, I could order this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32818056669.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Yep, as it's in the stock cooler. I'll check my old cards if I can salvage something from those.
> 
> On the other hand, I could order this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32818056669.html



This has the midplate and VRM sink even with the air cooler off

I had a byski on my old GTX1080, it was pretty good


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> This has the midplate and VRM sink even with the air cooler off
> 
> I had a byski on my old GTX1080, it was pretty good


I like those cards where the cooler itself is a separate one, unlike on my card for example. Though the RAM aluminium plate is removable luckily.

Sucks though that I'll probably need to pay import taxes on that Bykski block as ordering outside of EU kinda sucks these days. Though some sellers have warehouses in EU so no taxes and other BS.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 16, 2021)

Yep, looks like everyone who uploaded on December 13th, will need to re-upload!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 16, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yep, looks like everyone who uploaded on December 13th, will need to re-upload!


I tried to send a shot with not glass with an hwinfo cap but couldnt.. but here is the no glass shot and my hwinfo screen from when I was playing with it this evening   





Playtime:

I do have my fans limited to about 2K so she got a bit toasty.. whoops.. was wondering why it was so quiet


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 16, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I tried to send a shot with not glass with an hwinfo cap but couldnt.. but here is the no glass shot and my hwinfo screen from when I was playing with it this evening
> 
> Playtime:
> 
> I do have my fans limited to about 2K so she got a bit toasty.. whoops.. was wondering why it was so quiet



V impressive. Might want to tighten up that SOC LLC a bit though, fair bit of spread there. LLC 3 it's constant 1.112V on mine but I do have a different controller than you

I was just up at max pump and fan speed (2000rpm push 1500rpm pull) to see what sort of scores I could get and I was at about 23411 cb @ 79.9C and 210W (kinda just punched in random numbers though, I don't have much interest in this area). So 84C on air is nice. But my ambient is also 4 degrees hotter than yours.

I've noticed that Ryzen core-to-core temp deltas are really bad compared to Intel. Maybe it gets better with lapping but not fully convinced. From what I can tell the differences get progressively bigger as you push more PPT. Better mounting + water helps a bit, but still they need to really work on this. Consolidating all temps into a single Tctl/Tdie is just avoiding the problem. None of the APUs have this problem and neither do the 1CCD parts I think though my sample size is limited on 1CCD


----------



## AlejoZ (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I like those cards where the cooler itself is a separate one, unlike on my card for example. Though the RAM aluminium plate is removable luckily.
> 
> Sucks though that I'll probably need to pay import taxes on that Bykski block as ordering outside of EU kinda sucks these days. Though some sellers have warehouses in EU so no taxes and other BS.



iirc i never paid anything. Just RM charged me £11 "handling fee" for some reason.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 16, 2021)

This is my second PC as on specs. This is a no non-sense pure gaming and entertainment PC. I occasionally install the 2060 Super here for gaming. Still performs excellent on every game I throw at it. 
I got the motherboard as prize from ASUS OC India Tour on 27th February 2016. The RAMs, I won from an HWBot OC competition. Initially built the system on 2017 with an i5 7600K. Later on, did the CoffeeTime BIOS mod for 8th and 9th gen support, got an i5 9600KF brand new for a steal price and replaced the 7600K. This motherboard now supports every CPU from 6th gen to 9th gen. I also got a discrete TPM module since this motherboard lacks firmware TPM (Intel PTT) for less than 1200 INR (around 15 USD) and added full support for official Windows 11 that way. 
That cooler (CM Seidon 120V) is about 7.5 years old and surely I have been nothing but mighty impressed with how it held up all these years. The i5 9600KF runs with an all core OC of 5.1 GHz along with cache frequency at 4.8 GHz! 

The only modern thing missing from this is Resizable bar support, not that I am missing it since I don't have a RTX 3000 series card or an AMD RX5/6 series card but yeah, it is what it is. 

I did try porting rebar from other similar Z370 based board BIOSes to this without success.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> This is my second PC as on specs. This is a no non-sense pure gaming and entertainment PC. I occasionally install the 2060 Super here for gaming. Still performs excellent on every game I throw at it.
> I got the motherboard as prize from ASUS OC India Tour on 27th February 2016. The RAMs, I won from an HWBot OC competition. Initially built the system on 2017 with an i5 7600K. Later on, did the CoffeeTime BIOS mod for 8th and 9th gen support, got an i5 9600KF brand new for a steal price and replaced the 7600K. This motherboard now supports every CPU from 6th gen to 9th gen. I also got a discrete TPM module since this motherboard lacks firmware TPM (Intel PTT) for less than 1200 INR (around 15 USD) and added full support for official Windows 11 that way.
> That cooler (CM Seidon 120V) is about 7.5 years old and surely I have been nothing but mighty impressed with how it held up all these years. The i5 9600KF runs with an all core OC of 5.1 GHz along with cache frequency at 4.8 GHz!
> 
> ...


Pretty good cable management for a case like 100R, though that PCIe cable is screaming for a ziptie.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Pretty good cable management for a case like 100R, though that PCIe cable is screaming for a ziptie.


I know.  Thing is I use this PC as a sort of test system as well occasionally. For example, when any of my friends ask me to do a repaste and deep cleaning of their graphics card, this is the system I use to test it out after the servicing. Hence I left the PCIe cable as it is.
For the case, yeah did the best I could. When I bought this case on 2017, I was pretty limited in terms of space and hence needed something small and functional and this ticked most of the boxes. Since this case front panel does not have good airflow, I have added a Silverstone AB120AR high static pressure and high airflow (93 CFM) fan on the front blowing in air directly to the GPU as the 2060 Super was getting quite toasty with temps settling around 82 degree C. After adding the fan, it stays at a respectable 74 degree C, 2 degrees higher than with the side panel off.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> I know.  Thing is I use this PC as a sort of test system as well occasionally. For example, when any of my friends ask me to do a repaste and deep cleaning of their graphics card, this is the system I use to test it out after the servicing. Hence I left the PCIe cable as it is.
> For the case, yeah did the best I could. When I bought this case on 2017, I was pretty limited in terms of space and hence needed something small and functional and this ticked most of the boxes. Since this case front panel does not have good airflow, I have added a Silverstone AB120AR high static pressure and high airflow (93 CFM) fan on the front blowing in air directly to the GPU as the 2060 Super was getting quite toasty with temps settling around 82 degree C. After adding the fan, it stays at a respectable 74 degree C, 2 degrees higher than with the side panel off.


I had the mATX version (88R) back in the day and managing the cables was a nightmare 







IIRC it had a Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3, Pentium G3258, 8GB DDR3, R9 290, Creative SB Recon3D, 2x HDD + SSD and a bluray drive.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 16, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I had the mATX version (88R) back in the day and managing the cables was a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! That's excellent cable management too considering there are two AIOs in that tiny case and also considering the PSU is non modular as well. 
The thing about these cases are they look like office PCs from the front, but as you slide the side panel off, its a whole new story.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Switched my bottom radiator around. Don't know why i never did it like this in the first place, the drain valve is in a much better position with the front and side panels removable. Should be better this way with the front distribution plate too instead of having pipes running from front to back of the case.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 16, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> V impressive. Might want to tighten up that SOC LLC a bit though, fair bit of spread there. LLC 3 it's constant 1.112V on mine but I do have a different controller than you
> 
> I was just up at max pump and fan speed (2000rpm push 1500rpm pull) to see what sort of scores I could get and I was at about 23411 cb @ 79.9C and 210W (kinda just punched in random numbers though, I don't have much interest in this area). So 84C on air is nice. But my ambient is also 4 degrees hotter than yours.
> 
> I've noticed that Ryzen core-to-core temp deltas are really bad compared to Intel. Maybe it gets better with lapping but not fully convinced. From what I can tell the differences get progressively bigger as you push more PPT. Better mounting + water helps a bit, but still they need to really work on this. Consolidating all temps into a single Tctl/Tdie is just avoiding the problem. None of the APUs have this problem and neither do the 1CCD parts I think though my sample size is limited on 1CCD


Thank you sir. About my SOC, you are right.. it is at lvl 3 but is normally tighter than that.. might have ta clear cmos. Loosey Goosey.

23411.. I think she has some more in her.. care to share some of your settings, maybe i can help.. 84c for my temps is kind of weak, I had my fans limited to about 2K because I enjoy relative quiet.. and I forgot to change their limits.. that extra 1K they have left makes a big difference when running a single fan on the cooler   

Yes, Intel is much more refined, they have their stuff down pat.. pardon the pun  PPT makes these 7nm chips brutal to deal with man, its very intense. My 5600X is very easy to cool, its issues with heat come right at the top of manual clocking.. it also does not like 4900MHz very much. But its super easy to cool. Looking forward to seeing what Intel brings next.. gonna have to get one


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

Online atm with this rig, circe 2004 P4 (HT) and an His X1950 Pro (AGP) running WinXP. Got it out of storage to see if it would still run. Surprise


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 17, 2021)

itsakjt said:


> This is my second PC as on specs. This is a no non-sense pure gaming and entertainment PC. I occasionally install the 2060 Super here for gaming. Still performs excellent on every game I throw at it.
> I got the motherboard as prize from ASUS OC India Tour on 27th February 2016. The RAMs, I won from an HWBot OC competition. Initially built the system on 2017 with an i5 7600K. Later on, did the CoffeeTime BIOS mod for 8th and 9th gen support, got an i5 9600KF brand new for a steal price and replaced the 7600K. This motherboard now supports every CPU from 6th gen to 9th gen. I also got a discrete TPM module since this motherboard lacks firmware TPM (Intel PTT) for less than 1200 INR (around 15 USD) and added full support for official Windows 11 that way.
> That cooler (CM Seidon 120V) is about 7.5 years old and surely I have been nothing but mighty impressed with how it held up all these years. The i5 9600KF runs with an all core OC of 5.1 GHz along with cache frequency at 4.8 GHz!
> 
> ...


The only other thing that needs to go, is that PSU!


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 17, 2021)

No Pic atm.

A8 3800
8GB DDR3 1600
Asrock A75M HSV
R7 260X

Its a nice oldie sys, yeah for sure no SSE4.1 and SSE4.2  
But i play primary on my PS4 and on the pc mostly MMORPG or Indies.

In January i get tiny VRM coolers and then ill oc it.


Edit: i have a few projects but my primary will be an CPU first above 2 cores i had, now a build with more money. (Phenom x6)

Phenom x6 BE
Asus 990FX EVO
32GB RAM
R9 390 (if i get it from a friend)
Superflower Leadex 3
Corsair Carbide 240
cooler, we will see 
Intel AX200
480GB SATA SSD
480GB PCIE SSD
2x 1TB HDD
Bluray Combo Drive


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 17, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The only other thing that needs to go, is that PSU!


Agreed. Basically I had a Corsair CS750M there and on May this year I got the ASUS ROG Strix 750G for my primary PC as on specs along with the Crucial P5 SSD. One expense was leading to another and hence was quite tight on my budget to be honest. 
I will change it later when the time is right.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

The P4 rig that I dug out of storage. Took the card out to show comparison of size.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 17, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The only other thing that needs to go, is that PSU!



Why? Seems decent enough from the limited info I could find.


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Why? Seems decent enough from the limited info I could find.


It is just okay for the price. Under light loads, some reviews have reported unwanted high ripple for the 12V rail.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 17, 2021)

it's a budget tier psu. gp-p750gm this is not, but a supernova g2 or rm650x this isn't either.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 17, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Why? Seems decent enough from the limited info I could find.


That series is known to cause trouble. Based on tests that were done. (MWE)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2021)

I just realized that now my GPU boosts higher when I switched from that Define C Mini to this Corsair 4000D Airflow. Temps dropped more than I even imagined.

Before it was practically impossible that I could have 2GHz+ for more than a brief moment. Now (at least in FF VII Remake) 2025MHz is stable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2021)

Low temps really help GPU's. My 980ti runs at 1500 core as its water cooled.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Low temps really help GPU's. My 980ti runs at 1500 core as its water cooled.


Yeah, the Define was way too airflow restricted, only vents in the side of the front mask. This has a non-restricted front panel so the GPU (and the whole system) gets way more fresh air.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 18, 2021)

Maenad said:


> I just realized that now my GPU boosts higher when I switched from that Define C Mini to this Corsair 4000D Airflow. Temps dropped more than I even imagined.
> 
> Before it was practically impossible that I could have 2GHz+ for more than a brief moment. Now (at least in FF VII Remake) 2025MHz is stable.


Reminds me that with a VBIOS mod, I can go from the artificial GPU core lock of 17xx Mhz to 2025 Mhz easily on my RX 5600 XT. If it wasn't for Igor's Lab, then I wouldn't be hitting such GPU core speeds months ago.
It seemed stable there with the GPU Vcore at 1137 mV.

OTOH, unlike the GeForce GTX 1660 Super that I have, lately, pretty much any VRAM OC on my Radeon RX 5600 XT, was no bueno!
With the temp just somewhat higher, I started getting "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR Cache Hierarchy Error" crashes!

Same crash reason as with a faulty CPU, but it was because of unstable VRAM!



itsakjt said:


> Agreed. Basically I had a Corsair CS750M there and on May this year I got the ASUS ROG Strix 750G for my primary PC as on specs along with the Crucial P5 SSD. One expense was leading to another and hence was quite tight on my budget to be honest.
> I will change it later when the time is right.


I honestly wonder if even the Corsair CX550Ms are better. I have at least one of them, if not two from the later-2010s. I took the cover off to look and it doesn't look that bad.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 18, 2021)

Tigger said:


> My 980ti runs at 1500 core


My 980 Classified does as well, but with air


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2021)

freeagent said:


> My 980 Classified does as well, but with air


I remember my 970 (Gigabyte G1) and 980 (Strix) hitting 1500 easily as well when I had those.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 18, 2021)

Apparently 1500 for these is pretty good



freeagent said:


> My 980 Classified does as well, but with air



What temp? mine gets to 50c on water at 1500


----------



## freeagent (Dec 18, 2021)

It’s been awhile, 60-65c give or take..


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

i dont know, what should i take for the primary PC ?

 i like the FM1 A75 Mainboard but the CPU have no SSE4.1 etc. , my FM2+ A88X looks like shit and the CPU have SSE4.1 etc.
(FM1 = Asus F1A75-V-Pro) 
(FM2+ = Gigabyte F2A88X-D3HP)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> (FM2+ = Gigabyte F2A88X-D3HP)


That's the same motherboard I have. I bought it in 2016. I still have the Athlon X4 860K that I bought the same year in it. It went into my MSI B450 Tomahawk box, LOL.

And yes, even a Ryzen 3 3200G, will decimate it! The Athlon X4 860K was struggling often with GTA V and Halo MCC. (high CPU usage percentage)


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

And u have a nice Backdoor with ure AMD PSP


----------



## freeagent (Dec 19, 2021)

Before we veer too far off, lets try to keep it on topic


----------



## HQi88 (Dec 20, 2021)

Small update to the server rig. One of the Fan Controllers on the multimedia Front Panel thing broke so I bought a fan controller for the 3.5' Floppy disk bay. This way I can power both the 120mm intake fan and the 92mm exhaust fan. Replaced the Lian Li stock 120mm intake fan with a ThermalTake Riing 120mm for better pressure since it has to suck air through a filter and mesh screen.

As you can see, I have embraced the blue and black theme


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 20, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> View attachment 229529
> View attachment 229532View attachment 229530
> 
> 
> ...



How about "Blue on Black" as a new name?

Blue on Black - YouTube

Five Finger Death Punch - Blue On Black (feat. Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Brantley Gilbert & Brian May) - YouTube


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> View attachment 229529
> View attachment 229532View attachment 229530
> 
> 
> ...


Those multi-function panels were great back in the day. I had one with even a 2.5" HDD/SSD bay. It also had power and reset switches which were useful as my ex's cat pushed my PC off way too many times; not anymore after unplugging those from the case and using the buttons from the panel. 

Haven't posted a pic of my desk in a while, moved the PC to the desk as well






My main system without the glass side panel so no glare this time, I'll get a similar one to my 2nd PC as I truly love this 4000D (and I can put the front mask from this to it as I've put its stickers to this)  should just get new LEDs though, these blue stripes are 5-6yrs old and few invidual LEDs have died already.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 21, 2021)

The aluminium heat spreaders on my new NeoForza 4600MHz 32GB kit fell off! had no idea of this until I removed the side cover to do some singe stick testing....
Not to worry, still working fine though! In this thread, ir-cow mentioned he had the same problem with this product.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> The aluminium heat spreaders on my new NeoForza 4600MHz 32GB kit fell off! had no idea of this until I removed the side cover to do some singe stick testing....
> Not to worry, still working fine though!


Must be some top-quality thermal tape.. well, if you want to run the RAM naked for some reason, at least the HS's are easy to peel off.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 21, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Must be some top-quality thermal tape.. well, if you want to run the RAM naked for some reason, at least the HS's are easy to peel off.


They are the best value for money 32GB kit on the market today for serious high DDR4 bandwidth, no doubt about that & I got them with a further discount as well! Just happy that my mid ranged Z590 board booted with them after a few settings adjusted in the latest version of its bios. The 4500MHz + setting in RAM options helped a lot!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> They are the best value for money 32GB kit on the market today for serious high DDR4 bandwidth, no doubt about that & I got them with a further discount as well! Just happy that my mid ranged Z590 board booted with them after a few settings adjusted in the latest version of its bios. The 4500MHz + setting in RAM options helped a lot!


Sucks that I got my kit (HyperX Fury 2x16GB DDR4-3200 CL16) on May, normal price was 199EUR and on sale they were 179EUR, these days a similar kit can be bought for ~140EUR..


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 21, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Sucks that I got my kit (HyperX Fury 2x16GB DDR4-3200 CL16) on May, normal price was 199EUR and on sale they were 179EUR, these days a similar kit can be bought for ~140EUR..


Yeah, the seasonal variation in pricing is how this game runs, not just with RAM either. To put your figures into perspective, I got that kit for Au$299.00 including shipping.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yeah, the seasonal variation in pricing is how this game runs, not just with RAM either. To put your figures into perspective, I got that kit for Au$299.00 including shipping.


188.46EUR it seems, not bad considering how they OC.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 21, 2021)

i optimized today solidworks and it runs very fine on my A8 3800/3820 with a R7 260X, the most load is on the RAM and the GPU.
The cpu clock is while working between 0,8 - 1,8 GHz


----------



## btarunr (Dec 22, 2021)

Five years of continuous IPC growth in one screenshot.





That's a 300% perf uplift.


----------



## Vario (Dec 22, 2021)

I am pretty happy with this set up.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 22, 2021)

His and her daily rigs. Hers, a trusty HP i7-2600s, with 8GB DDR3, Zotac GTX1650ti 2GB, Kingston 500GB SSD boot, and 1TB HDD storage. Works perfectly well with MS Office, Teams, Skype, and all productivity apps; she's a professor teaching FT online now for almost 2 years now (Covid, soon to retire after 25 years teaching).

My rig is i7-3770K as stated earlier with 2 EVGA GTX660 SC (3GB version) in SLI, but *now with* an *ASUS GTX1070 Turbo*. Love my CoolerMaster CM 690 II, and the Corsair TX750M PSU going strong now for almost 10 years. Probably why my sli system remained so stable for so long.

Have a Xeon rig for work, coming up next....



Vario said:


> View attachment 229820View attachment 229821View attachment 229822View attachment 229823View attachment 229824
> I am pretty happy with this set up.


A+ for cable management.


----------



## Vario (Dec 22, 2021)

Rorre said:


> His and her daily rigs. Hers, a trusty HP i7-2600s, with 8GB DDR3, Zotac GTX1650ti 2GB, Kingston 500GB SSD boot, and 1TB HDD storage. Works perfectly well with MS Office, Teams, Skype, and all productivity apps; she's a professor teaching FT online now for almost 2 years now (Covid, soon to retire after 25 years teaching).
> 
> My rig is i7-3770K as stated earlier with 2 EVGA GTX660 SC (3GB version) in SLI, but now with an ASUS GTX1070 Turbo. Love my CoolerMaster CM 690 II, and the Corsair TX750M PSU going strong now for almost 10 years. Probably why my sli system remained so stable for so long.
> 
> ...


Easy with this case because its all jammed behind that Der Bauer vanity panel.  Nice computers!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2021)

Gorgeous little aqua vision monitor fitted. using a old IR remote control to change pages on it.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 23, 2021)

Finally found time to put it in:



That stock extension cable is too short. Few extra cm and it would fit right into the cable cutout.


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Finally found time to put it in:
> View attachment 229908
> That stock extension cable is too short. Few extra cm and it would fit right into the cable cutout.


Do they sell a slightly longer one?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 23, 2021)

Vario said:


> Do they sell a slightly longer one?


I'm trying to get this:



But most likely won't happen until after New Year.

Edit.
"the price for these cables  incl. VAT and incl. freight is = EUR: 19,90"


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I'm trying to get this:
> View attachment 229910
> But most likely won't happen until after New Year.
> 
> ...


While expensive at that price, I'd probably order it anyway if the look really bothered me.  I did similar with the USB 3.0 Right angle header extension, was $13, but it got rid of a big blue cable jutting across the inside of my case.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 23, 2021)

Vario said:


> While expensive at that price, I'd probably order it anyway if the look really bothered me.  I did similar with the USB 3.0 Right angle header extension, was $13, but it got rid of a big blue cable jutting across the inside of my case.


With shipping included it's not really that expensive since they're shipping from DE to PL. I'll order it.


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2021)

Moved the rear fan inside and left the rear blank, the CPU temperatures seem to be a slight degree or two improvement and it looks a lot less hideous.  Small FFT at 50-55C is pretty good I think.  My iPhone sensor really has a lot of trouble with the yellow (eye strain friendly) lighting in this room.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks like my loop is not liking the nickel coating on the Block it's going black


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 23, 2021)

Watercoolers are useless in longtime usage if paired with Cu, Ai and Ni 

Contact Corrosion

I work on an Compute PC but after that i give a fuck off some things, like wires for about 20€ etc. or GPU for about 3k €.

Its a Oldschool Sys for work, private i use now a Notebook  with a A4 4300M, 8 Gigs of RAM, and a Sata SSD 


Im done with PC.....
Thats it, my next build will be a AiO cooled PS4 Pro


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

As long as it still cools, i dont give a shit really. once i switch to the front EK quantum dist plate and quantum CPU block though in Jan, i am gonna make sure there is stuff in the water to negate this as much as possible.


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> As long as it still cools, i dont give a shit really. once i switch to the front EK quantum dist plate and quantum CPU block though in Jan, i am gonna make sure there is stuff in the water to negate this as much as possible.


Hopefully doesn't cause any lasting issue.  Good thing you noticed it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

Vario said:


> Hopefully doesn't cause any lasting issue.  Good thing you noticed it.



Everything else is either copper or brass. Not sure about the barbs i am using though, could be them maybe?

Barb: 1/4 to 3/8 Barb Fitting (Black Chrome) Brass underneath coating?




Everything else is EK, Both EK radiators, one PE, one CE, can't be tank as it's acrylic. GPU block is copper/acrylic.


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Everything else is either copper or brass. Not sure about the barbs i am using though, could be them maybe?
> 
> Barb: 1/4 to 3/8 Barb Fitting (Black Chrome) Brass underneath coating?
> View attachment 229942
> Everything else is EK, Both EK radiators, one PE, one CE, can't be tank as it's acrylic. GPU block is copper/acrylic.


Black chrome is sometimes black nickel plating (alloy deposition of nickel and zinc) rather than chromium.  Don't know if that could be an issue.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/SbulxIi




http://imgur.com/a/EdInBam


----------



## JayEe (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi guys

As a new member here, i just post some pics of my setup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2021)

Been modifying my AIDA64 tablet sensor panel, added the CPU usage % boxes. Bloody took a while.


----------



## Vario (Dec 26, 2021)

JayEe said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As a new member here, i just post some pics of my setup.


Nice computer!


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 27, 2021)

Im still waiting for my order 

Athlon II 651K
ASUS F1A55-V
PCIE to M.2
GTX 980


----------



## vabeachboy0 (Dec 28, 2021)

Just finished this, a couple of minor things to do still.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 28, 2021)

Where's the fish?


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 29, 2021)

My "old" Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 rev.B case with all the HD cages removed & all optical drive external brackets gone from front compartment. Soon to be replaced with Corsair ML140 modified to fit into this empty compartment to get more tunnelling of air flow towards vital components. Gotta keep this rocket lake based rig cool as...  
Notice NO arpg bling! just the way I like it.



Ram clearance is unbelievably so close to CPU HS, its amazing it just fits, glad the heat spreaders in a way fell off during ram testing, all except 1 side of 1 stick .... 

The bottom right side fans I might replace with Corsair ML140s, lucky this case has excellent sound repression abilities, the inside then will be almost like gale force wind speeds when operating at max rpm!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My build i just finished
> 
> Ryzen's Reflection » builds.gg
> 
> View attachment 217854


Rev2 of Ryzen's Reflection is now Blue Onyx

Blue Onyx » builds.gg


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 29, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Ram clearance is unbelievably so close to CPU HS, its amazing it just fits, glad the heat spreaders in a way fell off during ram testing, all except 1 side of 1 stick ....
> View attachment 230489


That's no surprise at all with very-recent Intel builds (at least since Comet Lake and Z490)


----------



## nologin666 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi People,
I am new in here and it's nice to meet you all.

Here is my new build with some photo while experimenting until last result.
Share your thoughts please






























Components:
CPU: i9-11900K
Cooler: EK-AIO 360 D-RGB or possibly NZXT Kraken X73
MB: Asus Maximus XIII Extreme
RAM: G.Skill 2x16G (32G)
GPU: iChill Nvidia RTX 3080 Ti x4
SSD: 3xM.2 Samsung 980 PRO 1T (PCIe 4)
Case: Lian Li o11 Dynamic XL
6 Corsair QL 120 Fans
5'' HDMI Display for AIDA64 stats (pics and widget pictures are from aida64 forum)
43'' 4K 60 MHz LG TV (to be replaced with a monitor in future)

Here are results with a few overclock attempts:








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				




Cheers,


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

Hard tubing looks cool but I wouldn't have the mental capacity to measure and bend the tubes etc., so I'll go with soft tubing.

@nologin666 peel the sticker from the logo your AIO's block


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Hard tubing looks cool but I wouldn't have the mental capacity to measure and bend the tubes etc., so I'll go with soft tubing.
> 
> @nologin666 peel the sticker from the logo your AIO's block



Once i get the same plate as this for my case, i'll be doing the tubing like this. Not many bends so will not be too bad. this is the same case as mine, with the same front plate i am getting. Ordering the plate about 6th jan


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 30, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Once i get the same plate as this for my case, i'll be doing the tubing like this. Not many bends so will not be too bad. this is the same case as mine, with the same front plate i am getting.
> View attachment 230715


The price of the fittings is already more scary than any horror movie I've ever seen.  All that spending just for the looks isn't worth it for a poor guy like me. I'll probably just add a GPU block to the loop when I can afford it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

Maenad said:


> The price of the fittings is already more scary than any horror movie I've ever seen.  All that spending just for the looks isn't worth it for a poor guy like me. I'll probably just add a GPU block to the loop when I can afford it.



The hardline fittings will be about £100, i will need 16x14mm OD. The plate itself is £329. If i'm lucky, i should get £50 for my old D5 pump and res though.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 30, 2021)

Maenad said:


> The price of the fittings is already more scary than any horror movie I've ever seen.


Sounds like video-card-price-crisis-level-bad!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Hard tubing looks cool but I wouldn't have the mental capacity to measure and bend the tubes etc., so I'll go with soft tubing.
> 
> @nologin666 peel the sticker from the logo your AIO's block


its not hard at all if you plan your runs well enough that you only need to do 1 to 2 bends per run. I eye ball everything, not much measuring needed really. Just get enough tubing if you mess up.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 31, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> its not hard at all if you plan your runs well enough that you only need to do 1 to 2 bends per run. I eye ball everything, not much measuring needed really. Just get enough tubing if you mess up.


Yeah but I just don't see it worth it as I'd need to get new fittings, something to heat and bend the tubes etc., too much hassle and I could get something useful for that price. I do still admit that some loops with hardtubes look hella cool.

Soft tubing gives that cool olcschool vibe tho.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 31, 2021)

nologin666 said:


> Hi People,
> I am new in here and it's nice to meet you all.
> 
> Here is my new build with some photo while experimenting until last result.
> ...


Curious, where's the PSU?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Curious, where's the PSU?


Its on its side at the bottom behind the MB tray, i have the same case


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 31, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Its on its side at the bottom behind the MB tray, i have the same case
> View attachment 230722


That's an interesting development in case design.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> That's an interesting development in case design.



You can actually use 2 or 3 PSU's or move it up. It will fit in any of the 3 bays, you just move the 3.5" HDD bays, or remove them.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2021)

What case is that @Tigger ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> What case is that @Tigger ?


Lian Li o11D(ynamic) XL, mines the ROG version


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome @Tigger , thanks for sharing bro!!!!

Reason I asked, is I have a "big" time guy that is requesting me to build a very top end system for him and he wants lights and a ton of bling and of course wants to be able to see it all. 

I think this will be the perfect fit for that build.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 31, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome @Tigger , thanks for sharing bro!!!!
> 
> Reason I asked, is I have a "big" time guy that is requesting me to build a very top end system for him and he wants lights and a ton of bling and of course wants to be able to see it all.
> 
> I think this will be the perfect fit for that build.



Pretty easy to bling out all 3  color variants are rog certified sadly they canceled the actual ROG one.. Cooling performance is also extremely good keeps my 3080 ti under 70C at all times. 


The canceled version of it first announced in like 2019.... We at least got the XL we have today out of it.


----------



## nologin666 (Dec 31, 2021)

Maenad said:


> The price of the fittings is already more scary than any horror movie I've ever seen.  All that spending just for the looks isn't worth it for a poor guy like me. I'll probably just add a GPU block to the loop when I can afford it.


I recently found FormulaMod site with a very cool stuff and reasonable prices. I am considering to order a custom loop for the GPU only. If I send them the specs as Case, MB, GPU they will make it especially for current setup and price was about $360-$460 which is kind-a OK I think.

Cheers,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Lian Li o11D(ynamic) XL, mines the ROG version
> 
> View attachment 230735View attachment 230737


All 011 XL cases are "ROG"


----------



## nologin666 (Dec 31, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> All 011 XL cases are "ROG"



Btw,
there is a new O11 Dynamic EVO (not XL) which tends to be much more flexible. I found it in a German site with a pre-order after 12.1.2022. There is a nice review in YT by JayzTwoCents.

Cheers,



stinger608 said:


> Awesome @Tigger , thanks for sharing bro!!!!
> 
> Reason I asked, is I have a "big" time guy that is requesting me to build a very top end system for him and he wants lights and a ton of bling and of course wants to be able to see it all.
> 
> I think this will be the perfect fit for that build.


If the budget is sky high you can check also DistroCase™ 350P Mid Tower Chassis it is distro plate itself  and can be hanged on the wall.
Cheers,


----------



## IvanP91v (Dec 31, 2021)

Got this beauty up and running.
Only the latest and greatest here.

Validation for GPU-Z https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/daqcx
And CPU-Z https://valid.x86.fr/kdq85i


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2021)

nologin666 said:


> Btw,
> there is a new O11 Dynamic EVO (not XL) which tends to be much more flexible. I found it in a German site with a pre-order after 12.1.2022. There is a nice review in YT by JayzTwoCents.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


The EVO just launched. TPU has a review of it too.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 1, 2022)

before and after, planning on new cpu cooler but that Evo still fighting after 6 years.


----------



## nologin666 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi People,
Today I have change the thermal paste from Noctua, with a thermal liquid metal from Thermal Grizzly. I am impressed - the temp of the CPU dropped with 15C from 90 to 75 on full, continuous load with Milkiway@home and the temp of the radiator jumped from 30/33C to 40/44C

Cheers,


----------



## kwikgta (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## itsakjt (Jan 2, 2022)

Got a great deal on a mint condition Corsair Crystal 460X RGB from a friend. Shifted my second PC as on specs to this case. Couldn't be any happier.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont like random water coolers, but metal made hardtube coolers are very nice.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 5, 2022)

Sys 1 absolutly silent (5v Fans, 7v AiO pump):
A8 3800 @ 3,8 GHz
12GB DDR3
R7 260X
Intel AX 200
2x SSD, 1x HDD, BD Combo 

(Damn i forgott to connect the HDD )







Sys 2 is on my desk but out of order : 
A8 7600
4GB DDR3 ( 1 Slot is faulty)
Intel AX200
2x HDD, BD Combo


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)

Not quite finished yet, but love the look. Not sure about controlling a PWM D5 though as the other one was a vario.

Anything i need to change as it's a PWM pump now?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not quite finished yet, but love the look. Not sure about controlling a PWM D5 though as the other one was a vario.
> 
> Anything i need to change as it's a PWM pump now?
> View attachment 231321View attachment 231322


Just set it to flat 50-60% and itll be fine.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jan 5, 2022)

Not much but it's mine. I dislike the Hyper 212, it's the only part that comes from past builds, temps are great, never saw a need to upgrade. Maybe some day.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just set it to flat 50-60% and itll be fine.



How do i do that? bios? it is powered by a SATA power connector and has the 2pin PWM lead connected to the motherboards CPU fan header. Sorry, only had Vario pumps before. Idle the pump is at about 750rpm


----------



## nologin666 (Jan 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How do i do that? bios? it is powered by a SATA power connector and has the 2pin PWM lead connected to the motherboards CPU fan header. Sorry, only had Vario pumps before. Idle the pump is at about 750rpm


Hi there,
I am new in water cooling and so far i use to have stock AIOs but i remember that in the instructions of EKWB 360 elite was written that the pump must be at 100% all the time because it might have a power problems. So I'd suggest to do some research before killing something  

Cheers,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)

nologin666 said:


> Hi there,
> I am new in water cooling and so far i use to have stock AIOs but i remember that in the instructions of EKWB 360 elite was written that the pump must be at 100% all the time because it might have a power problems. So I'd suggest to do some research before killing something
> 
> Cheers,



It will be ok. I had a vario pump before that as adjustable from 1-5, i used to run mine on 2 or 3.


----------



## JATownes (Jan 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It will be ok. I had a vario pump before that as adjustable from 1-5, i used to run mine on 2 or 3.


I switched from the Vario to the EK G2 version that is PWM.  I played with it a little, but ended up leaving it at default and it has never given me any issues.  It's been about a year now.  In my experience, plug it in and just let it run.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I switched from the Vario to the EK G2 version that is PWM.  I played with it a little, but ended up leaving it at default and it has never given me any issues.  It's been about a year now.  In my experience, plug it in and just let it run.



I have just set it to-
Min 600rpm
20-50c CPU temp 45% speed
50-70c CPU temp 45% speed
70c+ CPU temp 100% speed

I'll see how it goes. Pump is a new EK G3 too


----------



## JATownes (Jan 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have just set it to-
> Min 600rpm
> 20-50c CPU temp 45% speed
> 50-70c CPU temp 45% speed
> ...


I saw them and must admit I'm pretty jealous. The D5 is literally the only thing powered by molex in my whole rig.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> How do i do that? bios? it is powered by a SATA power connector and has the 2pin PWM lead connected to the motherboards CPU fan header. Sorry, only had Vario pumps before. Idle the pump is at about 750rpm


Yes, BIOS. Just need to know what specific CPU fan header you connected it to then set it in BIOS. Pretty easy.

You dont need to set a pump on a curve, it literally doesnt provide any benefit. just set it to whatever duty cycle produces the quietest acoustics. I run at 60% (3000rpm) all the time on mine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yes, BIOS. Just need to know what specific CPU fan header you connected it to then set it in BIOS. Pretty easy.
> 
> You dont need to set a pump on a curve, it literally doesnt provide any benefit. just set it to whatever duty cycle produces the quietest acoustics. I run at 60% (3000rpm) all the time on mine.



Basically i have set it to 45% upto 70c then 100%


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not quite finished yet, but love the look. Not sure about controlling a PWM D5 though as the other one was a vario.
> 
> Anything i need to change as it's a PWM pump now?



I am just gonna say it- I am glad I am not the only one who uses zip ties. lol. I'd hit up an auto parts store for some black small ones to blend in with the tubing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

Flyordie said:


> I am just gonna say it- I am glad I am not the only one who uses zip ties. lol. I'd hit up an auto parts store for some black small ones to blend in with the tubing.



Zips do the job imo. Will get black ones tomorrow, just used what i had left


----------



## freeagent (Jan 6, 2022)

Unicorn vomit?


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Zips do the job imo. Will get black ones tomorrow, just used what i had left


Why not use some velcro??  So much nicer than zip ties...  I'd be worried about cutting the cables when you need to move them and so on..  Heck, even cable twisties would be better


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Why not use some velcro??  So much nicer than zip ties...  I'd be worried about cutting the cables when you need to move them and so on..  Heck, even cable twisties would be better



Are these what you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Why not use some velcro??  So much nicer than zip ties...  I'd be worried about cutting the cables when you need to move them and so on..  Heck, even cable twisties would be better



Velcro wouldn't be tight enough. The new EK clear tubing i have is really tight on the barbs, but still put zips on to be sure. Right that is IT now, i am gonna "try" to leave it alone for a while.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 6, 2022)

Nothing fancy, but does the job for me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Basically i have set it to 45% upto 70c then 100%



I get that, but im saying you can just run it at a constant duty cycle. Pumps dont need to respond to temperature changes really. Only time a pumps speed is going to effect temps at all is if it dies and its literally not running or if it doesnt have enough head pressure to force water through the loop. you could literally run it at 45% constant and wont notice a damn bit of difference vs 100%.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 6, 2022)

I did today a little bit funny things with the AiO and the A8 3800, room temp was 23°C
Stock Clock: with full load it reaches via Core Temp 33°C, then i used a infrared thermometer it told me the IHS temp was 31°C.
3,8 GHz: 45°C via Core Temp, infrared thermometer IHS 43°C

Stock Cooler, with stock Clocks: 82°C


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I get that, but im saying you can just run it at a constant duty cycle. Pumps dont need to respond to temperature changes really. Only time a pumps speed is going to effect temps at all is if it dies and its literally not running or if it doesnt have enough head pressure to force water through the loop. you could literally run it at 45% constant and wont notice a damn bit of difference vs 100%.



Ok i will get it running constant


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 6, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I get that, but im saying you can just run it at a constant duty cycle. Pumps dont need to respond to temperature changes really. Only time a pumps speed is going to effect temps at all is if it dies and its literally not running or if it doesnt have enough head pressure to force water through the loop. you could literally run it at 45% constant and wont notice a damn bit of difference vs 100%.


I don't agree with your opinion there's no difference, it's fine constant but will carry away more heat if flowing twice as fast surely , and I have tried low speed pumps, heat saturation is hit quicker and in extreme cases overheats occurred, now I except more noise.

Though I suppose I run load 24/7, a typical gaming load etc isn't such a power hog and would be fine.

But regardless a pump like a fan will have a sweatspot, I would aim for that rather than guestimate a set level usually between 60/70%


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Are these what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 231398


Exactly like that or similar too 


Tigger said:


> Velcro wouldn't be tight enough. The new EK clear tubing i have is really tight on the barbs, but still put zips on to be sure. Right that is IT now, i am gonna "try" to leave it alone for a while.
> View attachment 231403View attachment 231404


I must be roughing it then as I don't have anything on my tubing/barbs at all.  Just use a 1/2" barb with 7/16 tubing over the top and job is done  





I need to give my rig a clean, good job I will hopefully be able to get it upgraded soon......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Exactly like that or similar too
> 
> I must be roughing it then as I don't have anything on my tubing/barbs at all.  Just use a 1/2" barb with 7/16 tubing over the top and job is done
> 
> ...



My tubing is 15.9 OD/9.5 ID barbs are these, 3/8" ID Tubing (10mm ID) G1/4" Thread, would i get away with no clips? the tubing is tight on the barbs.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/xspc-g1-4-to-3-8-barb-fitting-black-chrome-wc-100-xs.html
tubing
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ek-water-blocks-ek-duraclear-tubing-16-10-clear-3m-wc-9dc-ek.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Exactly like that or similar too
> 
> I must be roughing it then as I don't have anything on my tubing/barbs at all.  Just use a 1/2" barb with 7/16 tubing over the top and job is done
> 
> ...


You are, my buddy did that and one day he came home and one came apart with all the coolant all over his system. killed every component.


----------



## nologin666 (Jan 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Unicorn vomit?
> 
> View attachment 231345


Hi there 
What is the display you are using?

Thank You,


----------



## freeagent (Jan 6, 2022)

nologin666 said:


> Hi there
> What is the display you are using?
> 
> Thank You,


Hey!

I am using a 55" Hisense TV 

I am sitting on my couch, and typing from my coffee table

The real living room is upstairs, I am in the basement.. my space for when I just want to chill.. the kids and wife are upstairs.

My computer to AVR, AVR to TV, TV to my soul 

Edit:

I had to sacrifice my desk to my children last year for remote learning.. And since remote learning is about to start again because they closed the schools again, I don't get my desk back


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You are, my buddy did that and one day he came home and one came apart with all the coolant all over his system. killed every component.


What liquid was he using for the system?  

I don't use anything that is conductive as a matter of course but I do just tend to use deionised water and then just different coloured tubing for the effect I'm after.  Been water cooling for the last 10 years and a bit and I've never had any leaks with the tubing coming off.  I have however had a leak because a slightly loose barb I hadn't tightened and I do remember that pouring water all over the board, GPU, and such, but that just carried on working.  I was rather impressed with it to be honest!

I just dried it off the hardware and checked the barbs for being loose and powered it back up, worked fine and carried on for a few years afterward  


Tigger said:


> My tubing is 15.9 OD/9.5 ID barbs are these, 3/8" ID Tubing (10mm ID) G1/4" Thread, would i get away with no clips? the tubing is tight on the barbs.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/xspc-g1-4-to-3-8-barb-fitting-black-chrome-wc-100-xs.html
> tubing
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ek-water-blocks-ek-duraclear-tubing-16-10-clear-3m-wc-9dc-ek.html


Well I would suggest something of the following to try.  Grab a spare loop if possible and put it together so it could run away from the system with the hardware in it (one way I choose to test for leaks funnily enough!) and see.

Also when putting the tubing on the barb, I have a small cup of hot water to soften the tubing so when it cools down, it seems to clamp harder onto the barb.  Been doing it this way for as long as I can remember, I've not had anything popping off the barbs or anything yet and touch wood, I leave these rigs on a lot of the time with our WCG Rosetta and FAH crunching teams   All of my higher end systems are setup with water cooling this way.  As long as the barbs are tight (but not overly tight in the block/pump/res etc.) I don't believe there should be a problem.  

Have a play around with it, give it a test with an old PSU and any spare parts you might have for another loop and see how you go.  Since you could run just the pump/res/rad and block together without it connecting to a system (I guess you'd be able to use the PSU trick so the PSU powers up but doesn't power the system on....) you'll soon see and find out if there's any problems.  I stick with 1/2" barbs as they are a better flow rate and it saves having so many different sizes for the barbs, tubes and so on  

Judging by the tubing and the barbs, I'd guesstimate that you'd be fine, but again, try before you do anything with hardware inside or connected too it    As I mentioned to @MxPhenom 216 I only use deionised water so there shouldn't be any issues with conductivity if things do go sideways...  Always a personal choice but I've not lost any hardware with it yet    Plus it doesn't stain the tubing which is always handy if you'd like to re-use the tubing


----------



## nologin666 (Jan 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am using a 55" Hisense TV
> 
> ...


Nice 
I was with 49'' 4K until few days ago, but my Mom come to visit so I had to hand it over to her for a week or so...  Now it's kinda strange on 24'' FHD.
What about the display from the picture with telemetry? I am struggling with 5'' 800x480 and AIDA64 plus custom gauges pics from AIDAs forums, but it's kinda hard to look at it if it is mounted inside of the case, too small letters and numbers....

Cheers,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

phill said:


> What liquid was he using for the system?
> 
> I don't use anything that is conductive as a matter of course but I do just tend to use deionised water and then just different coloured tubing for the effect I'm after.  Been water cooling for the last 10 years and a bit and I've never had any leaks with the tubing coming off.  I have however had a leak because a slightly loose barb I hadn't tightened and I do remember that pouring water all over the board, GPU, and such, but that just carried on working.  I was rather impressed with it to be honest!
> 
> ...



Thx, i am only using deionised water, with 50ml of 50/50 premix car coolant in it, for corrosion protection. The tubing was very hard to push onto the barbs, forgot the hot water thing DOH. It does look cleaner with no clips too. I might grab some 1/2" barbs tbh, as i have a fair bit of this tubing left, with hot water it would be hella tight on the barbs.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2022)

nologin666 said:


> Nice
> I was with 49'' 4K until few days ago, but my Mom come to visit so I had to hand it over to her for a week or so...  Now it's kinda strange on 24'' FHD.
> What about the display from the picture with telemetry? I am struggling with 5'' 800x480 and AIDA64 plus custom gauges pics from AIDAs forums, but it's kinda hard to look at it if it is mounted inside of the case, too small letters and numbers....
> 
> Cheers,


Nice!

Its just a 1080p TV.. kind of a bummer, but at least I can get a new one for about what I paid for this thing.. I was thinking on getting a bigger one, but really.. I should just get glasses


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2022)

nologin666 said:


> Nice
> I was with 49'' 4K until few days ago, but my Mom come to visit so I had to hand it over to her for a week or so...  Now it's kinda strange on 24'' FHD.
> What about the display from the picture with telemetry? I am struggling with 5'' 800x480 and AIDA64 plus custom gauges pics from AIDAs forums, but it's kinda hard to look at it if it is mounted inside of the case, too small letters and numbers....
> 
> Cheers,



I'm using a EE tablet for my aida display. The resolution is 1080p though.


----------



## nologin666 (Jan 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'm using a EE tablet for my aida display. The resolution is 1080p though.
> View attachment 231479


Cool!
Thank You!


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 7, 2022)

The Apu is to cold, after i open the window


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2022)

Right last bit of adjustment  (i hope). Remounted the pump plate flat on the side instead of on the mount plates. Initially i thought the D5 was too deep to fit inside the space behind, but it fits fine. I think it looks a lot better now, should have at least tried it when i got it but assumed it would be too big. Also turned CPU block so the black part matches the black part on the Res/pump. Shortened the CPU block to top rad pipe to so it drains better. Overall much better. Next I'm gonna get fancy ATX 24 pin and PCIe power cables. I hate the Corsair standard ATX cable with the ugly bit of tube on it.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 8, 2022)

Got bored..

Who loves water cooling : )




 





And for anybody who missed my last project.


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2022)

5 series cards or 6 series cards in the first two pics there @Outback Bronze ??

Love it!!  How's the GPU core and vram temps??


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 8, 2022)

phill said:


> 5 series cards or 6 series cards in the first two pics there @Outback Bronze ??
> 
> Love it!!  How's the GPU core and vram temps??



5 series matey. Two XT's and two non XT all reference. Temps are great with fans on silent. 47core and 52 junction all cards. Not bad for the Perth summer mate : )

Those corsair Blocks are awesome to work with. They come with pre installed pads on the block. Ill edit with pic later. Cheers 

Edit:





Had fun putting the cards (4) together. I found the easiest way is to put them together first then place all four of them on the motherboard.

A little tricky..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 8, 2022)

phill said:


> What liquid was he using for the system?
> 
> I don't use anything that is conductive as a matter of course but I do just tend to use deionised water and then just different coloured tubing for the effect I'm after.  Been water cooling for the last 10 years and a bit and I've never had any leaks with the tubing coming off.  I have however had a leak because a slightly loose barb I hadn't tightened and I do remember that pouring water all over the board, GPU, and such, but that just carried on working.  I was rather impressed with it to be honest!
> 
> ...



No matter what you use for fluid it will become ionized after some time in the system due to being in contact with metals. It's just dumb not having anything holding the tube on the barb.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No matter what you use for fluid it will become ionized after some time in the system due to being in contact with metals. It's just dumb not having anything holding the tube on the barb.


I agree but bit harsh, it only takes a blockage to defeat that seal too , with two pumps one blockage I got pipes expanding ,  it had compression fittings, I've seen blocks that leaked in that case though too, nightmare, it was mine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No matter what you use for fluid it will become ionized after some time in the system due to being in contact with metals. It's just dumb not having anything holding the tube on the barb.



My 9.5mm id tube is very hard to pull off the barbs, i had to slice it in fact as it was so hard to pull off, so i doubt it would leak. The only thing is, as the water temp goes up, the tube will be softer. I do put zip ties on mine, just to be safe.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No matter what you use for fluid it will become ionized after some time in the system due to being in contact with metals.


That is not correct. Many water based loop fluids never ionize. Additionally, there is an upper limit to how much fluid ionization will take place in a custom loop. It's never as severe as most make it out to be.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is not correct. Many water based loop fluids never ionize. Additionally, there is an upper limit to how much fluid ionization will take place in a custom loop. It's never as severe as most make it out to be.



That is certainly correct. I had a system with just purified water and a silver coil for about 3 years and it was still as clear and clean as the day I got it first fired up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> That is certainly correct. I had a system with just purified water and a silver coil for about 3 years and it was still as clear and clean as the day I got it first fired up.


The water gets ionized by the silver coil. Thats how silver kill coils work. Silver ions get into the water to prevent biological growth. Purified water with just a silver kill coil will do damage to water blocks with nickel coatings too.



lexluthermiester said:


> That is not correct. Many water based loop fluids never ionize. Additionally, there is an upper limit to how much fluid ionization will take place in a custom loop. It's never as severe as most make it out to be.


It's absolutely true. Especially if you use just distilled water it will become ionized/metals leaching into the fluid.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 9, 2022)

Latest build for myself.  All Intel.  There are a few little things left to do, but its a big step up from my venerable 8700k build.
12700k >Noctua Chromax
64GB Gskill 3200 cas 14 Samsung Bdie
ASRock z690 Steel Legend
Intel Optane 900p x 3
Intel Optane 800p
EVGA 3060ti FTW
Seasonic plat 850w with custom length cable mod cables
5.5" secondary touch screen on side
All Noctua Chromax fans
Phanteks Evolv X


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Latest build for myself.  All Intel.  There are a few little things left to do, but its a big step up from my venerable 8700k build.
> 12700k >Noctua Chromax
> 64GB Gskill 3200 cas 14 Samsung Bdie
> ASRock z690 Steel Legend
> ...


I love those Phantek Evolv cases. Had one myself a little while back. They have a lot of character to them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It's absolutely true. Especially if you use just distilled water it will become ionized/metals leaching into the fluid.


Hey, if you want to keep believing the myth, go right ahead. You're the one wasting time, effort and money changing fluid that shouldn't/doesn't really need it. Of course, the fact they you buy into that myth likely also means that you don't use properly formulated fluids, or perhaps you use that decoritive crap that is being sold high and wide. Just a bit of reality, decorative fluids and decorative additives are BAD for loops. Don't believe me? Go watch some of the video's over at JayzTwoCents where he tried cleaning some of that stuff. Here's a hint as to what causes that kind of damage, it's not the water or metals "leaching" into the fluid.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hey, if you want to keep believing the myth, go right ahead. You're the one wasting time, effort and money changing fluid that shouldn't/doesn't really need it. Of course, the fact they you buy into that myth likely also means that you don't use properly formulated fluids, or perhaps you use that decoritive crap that is being sold high and wide. Just a bit of reality, decorative fluids and decorative additives are BAD for loops. Don't believe me? Go watch some of the video's over at JayzTwoCents where he tried cleaning some of that stuff. Here's a hint as to what causes that kind of damage, it's not the water or metals "leaching" into the fluid.


We are talking about ionization in water and its potential of killing system components if a connection comes undone due to no securing mechanism on a barb. Yet you deny that potential for whatever damn reason. The fuck you going on about now. Jayztwocents videos? Okay bud. 

For the record ive had cleaner loops from the "decorative coolant" the last few years than I ever did with straight distilled or deionized water with silver coil/pt nuke etc.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hey, if you want to keep believing the myth, go right ahead. You're the one wasting time, effort and money changing fluid that shouldn't/doesn't really need it. Of course, the fact they you buy into that myth likely also means that you don't use properly formulated fluids, or perhaps you use that decoritive crap that is being sold high and wide. Just a bit of reality, decorative fluids and decorative additives are BAD for loops. Don't believe me? Go watch some of the video's over at JayzTwoCents where he tried cleaning some of that stuff. Here's a hint as to what causes that kind of damage, it's not the water or metals "leaching" into the fluid.



Based on my experience- using water that isn't distilled WILL damage the loop. Thats the only time I've seen it happen and do severe damage. I learned the hard way. I used "purified but de-mineralized water" with a biocide. USE DISTILLED. lol Also, water will pick up metals over time. It'd take a year or 2 for it to raise the conductivity if there isn't mixed metals in a loop to do damage though.  Mixed metals are where it'll VERY RAPIDLY speed that process up.

After that little oopsie.. bought EK's CryoFuel Clear Concentrate and distilled water. So far, loop looks great after about 6 months or so. I'll let ya'll know how it holds up over the next 6 months.

As for how I cleaned out the loop.. it was a 2 day job.. -_-

Radiator, pump and res I flushed with every cleaner I had. lol. Even ran isopropyl through the pump, res and rad at a 50/50 distilled water mix then drained, disassembled and let dry. Rinsed and flushed with vinegar water then distilled water.

Disassembled the water block and deep cleaned it with anti-bacterial soap and a nylon brush. Rinsed it off with vinegar water and then distilled water.

Re-assembled, filled with the CryoFuel and its as clear still as the day I put it together.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> We are talking about ionization in water and its potential of killing system components if a connection comes undone due to no securing mechanism on a barb.


No, that is not what the discussion was about. You're not moving the goal posts.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> with straight distilled or deionized water with silver coil/pt nuke etc.


I didn't mention Silver anything, that was another user. Context is important.



Flyordie said:


> Based on my experience- using water that isn't distilled WILL damage the loop.


Never said it wouldn't. What I said was that there is a limit to how much ionization can take place in loop fluid/water.

And now we return everyone back to their regularly scheduled thread topic.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never said it wouldn't. What I said was that there is a limit to how much ionization can take place in loop fluid/water.
> 
> And now we return everyone back to their regularly scheduled thread topic.


But there is more to that- Yes, there are limits to how much in a given time period depending on the variables. Either way, my reference to you wasn't about the ionization stuff. it was more towards the algae growth and biologics that grow in a loop that doesn't use distilled water.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

Flyordie said:


> But there is more to that- Yes, there are limits to how much in a given time period depending on the variables. Either way, my reference to you wasn't about the ionization stuff. it was more towards the algae growth and biologics that grow in a loop that doesn't use distilled water.



I used deionised with 50ml of 50/50 premix car coolant, so in theory 25ml of glycol, as distilled is for some reason pretty hard to buy in the UK/my city now. I may at some point just buy premix but it can cost much more then deionised even for clear. Loop is still clear, i will see how it goes. My loop is all copper/brass rads with nickel coated CPU block, copper GPU block.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I used deionised with 50ml of 50/50 premix car coolant, so in theory 25ml of glycol, as distilled is for some reason pretty hard to buy in the UK/my city now. I may at some point just buy premix but it can cost much more then deionised even for clear. Loop is still clear, i will see how it goes. My loop is all copper/brass rads with nickel coated CPU block, copper GPU block.


I've been recommending this for years. The coolant we put in vehicles is perfectly suited for use as a coolant for PC liquid cooling. The formulation is ideal.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The coolant we put in vehicles



I wouldn't put anything else. Been doing it for 15+ years now without one issue.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No matter what you use for fluid it will become ionized after some time in the system due to being in contact with metals. It's just dumb not having anything holding the tube on the barb.


Well I'm not getting into do's dont's with people with how they do things (each to their own I believe) but in 10 years or more I've been water cooling, I've never had any issues doing it this way, so I'm not worried in the slightest  

As long as you do your leak testing as you are meant to do, there should be no problems.   There's always a filter you can install so that if there is any rubbish in the systems, you can catch it in one place and it won't go anywhere.   It'll take a load of pressure to blow off a connection and again, not worried at all    Buy good quality components, there's half a battle right there.  Make sure they are clean before you use, a bit more of a battle...  And so on    Prep is always important just like double checking before you press the go button...  



Outback Bronze said:


> 5 series matey. Two XT's and two non XT all reference. Temps are great with fans on silent. 47core and 52 junction all cards. Not bad for the Perth summer mate : )
> 
> Those corsair Blocks are awesome to work with. They come with pre installed pads on the block. Ill edit with pic later. Cheers
> 
> ...


I did wonder what the models where, I thought back to our convo's before and thought I could have sworn he said 5700 cards !!  

The two I had seemed to be a little hit and miss with the VRAM temps, Was hitting about 10 to 15C less on one of the cards if I recall, I think one might have been hitting between 86 and 90C which under water seemed way to high for me...  Still, need to take them apart at some point and see if I can re-do the pads I think    Be fun as I've never really touched many GPUs for water cooling...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

phill said:


> Well I'm not getting into do's dont's with people with how they do things (each to their own I believe) but in 10 years or more I've been water cooling, I've never had any issues doing it this way, so I'm not worried in the slightest
> 
> As long as you do your leak testing as you are meant to do, there should be no problems.   There's always a filter you can install so that if there is any rubbish in the systems, you can catch it in one place and it won't go anywhere.   It'll take a load of pressure to blow off a connection and again, not worried at all    Buy good quality components, there's half a battle right there.  Make sure they are clean before you use, a bit more of a battle...  And so on    Prep is always important just like double checking before you press the go button...
> 
> ...



Just out of interest, how tight is that tube on your barbs? what is the OD of the barb and the ID of the tube?


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

The barb size is 1/2" @Tigger and the tubling is 7/16", so just under the 1/2" size.   I usually warm the tube with a bit of hot water to help it go over the barb, then when it dries, it literally clings to it.  It's an utter arse to remove but works without fault 

The only leaks I've ever had is when the barbs themselves aren't tightened enough or a fitting leaks..  Both are quite rare as I usually do check everything before I leak test but even when you are filling up the loop, if there's a leak then, you'll find it 

I've been known to make a loop (especially one for a test bench) in place, then remove from the system and power the pump on from another system to leak test it that way.  Then when it's tested enough and I've got rid of some/most of the bubbles, I'll install it into the system.  I do rarely leave it running for more than 30 minutes on the first turn on to test it..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

phill said:


> The barb size is 1/2" @Tigger and the tubling is 7/16", so just under the 1/2" size.   I usually warm the tube with a bit of hot water to help it go over the barb, then when it dries, it literally clings to it.  It's an utter arse to remove but works without fault
> 
> The only leaks I've ever had is when the barbs themselves aren't tightened enough or a fitting leaks..  Both are quite rare as I usually do check everything before I leak test but even when you are filling up the loop, if there's a leak then, you'll find it
> 
> I've been known to make a loop (especially one for a test bench) in place, then remove from the system and power the pump on from another system to leak test it that way.  Then when it's tested enough and I've got rid of some/most of the bubbles, I'll install it into the system.  I do rarely leave it running for more than 30 minutes on the first turn on to test it..



Like i said, i had to cut mine to get it off as it was so tight on. I have kept a couple of foot of the EK tube as spare just in case i have to fuck about with it again, though i am gonna try and leave it alone for a few weeks now to see how it settles down. even though it is so tight i still get nervous so have put zips on for now. 

Your barbs are 1.6mm larger than the tube ID so i can't see it leaking at all.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Like i said, i had to cut mine to get it off as it was so tight on. I have kept a couple of foot of the EK tube as spare just in case i have to fuck about with it again, though i am gonna try and leave it alone for a few weeks now to see how it settles down. even though it is so tight i still get nervous so have put zips on for now.
> 
> Your barbs are 1.6mm larger than the tube ID so i can't see it leaking at all.


I think it would take a massive amount of pressure to push them off and I think the loop pressure could possibly be around what, 10 PSI at the highest??  I have no idea...  I think if anything was caught/blocked etc. in the loop, the temps would show and it would shut down before then anyways


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, that is not what the discussion was about. You're not moving the goal posts.
> 
> I didn't mention Silver anything, that was another user. Context is important.
> 
> ...


It is 100% what its about. Theres no goal posts being moved, but perhaps difficulties reading.



phill said:


> I think it would take a massive amount of pressure to push them off and I think the loop pressure could possibly be around what, 10 PSI at the highest??  I have no idea...  I think if anything was caught/blocked etc. in the loop, the temps would show and it would shut down before then anyways


Im just saying, my buddy did this. 1/2 ID barb with 7/16 ID tubing and it came apart within first couple weeks. Ive seen people do this more than once with no problems. It just took one time where it wrecked an entire system for me to regard it as rather risky for zero good reason at all.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 9, 2022)

phill said:


> I think it would take a massive amount of pressure to push them off and I think the loop pressure could possibly be around what, 10 PSI at the highest??  I have no idea...  I think if anything was caught/blocked etc. in the loop, the temps would show and it would shut down before then anyways



I reckon no more than 5psi


----------



## HammerON (Jan 9, 2022)

Okay folks.  Let's start a new thread please to continue this discussion.  Please get back on topic!
More pics!!!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 15, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That looked like a BIOS screen. I dunno. Albeit it says "We" at the beginning, which Microsoft likes using lately, when Windows has a problem.


I saw a message looking 90 percent like that one, but it clearly indicated that it was a BIOS message, after I flashed the BIOS to 2.10 on my ASRock B550 PG Velocita and installing the Vermeer. 
I flashed the BIOS with my Ryzen 7 3700X, just to be safe.


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 17, 2022)

Slowly but surely I am getting rid of cables. It's harder when it's a rented house.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 18, 2022)

I came home from work and the pc was off, ok it should be on cause i downloaded BFV but it was off.
Ok next AMD died, now i have only the HD 6570 (DX11) which is working and this awfull GT 710:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 18, 2022)

Here's my new room, which I officially moved into on November 5, my birthday. The photos are from January 17, 2022:

The one where I look out the window: The photos were taken on a snow day, got at or roughly 9 inches of wet snow yesterday. It was in the low 30s when a lot of the snow came down. Big snow flakes! That's one of the south-facing windows.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I came home from work and the pc was off, ok it should be on cause i downloaded BFV but it was off.
> Ok next AMD died, now i have only the HD 6570 (DX11) which is working and this awfull GT 710:
> View attachment 232937


Oi mate, you might want to hide that email popup next time.


----------



## basco (Jan 18, 2022)

sorry for going offrail.
@seth1911  maybe i have a ati hd5830 for you free if ya want and need?
or even a 7970 but i have to look


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 18, 2022)

So i took the cooler of the GPU to clean the pcb maybe it got failures cause dust or whatever.
After that i look on the chip and on the bottom of the coller, thats happen:




Hmmm


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 18, 2022)

Without flash and with the side window






With flash and without the side window


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> So i took the cooler of the GPU to clean the pcb maybe it got failures cause dust or whatever.
> After that i look on the chip and on the bottom of the coller, thats happen:
> View attachment 232978
> 
> Hmmm


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 18, 2022)

No i had at least the R7 260X 2GB which died, now i have only 2 Cards for DX11.
The old and lame HD 6570 with 2GB DDR3 and the GT 710 with 2GB GDDR5 with very high OC on the Chip.

GT 710:
Chip Stock 954 MHz, OC 1307 MHz (1306,5)

BF3 on High @ 1400x900 = 30 FPS
BF4 on Medium @ 1400x900  = 30 FPS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> So i took the cooler of the GPU to clean the pcb maybe it got failures cause dust or whatever.
> After that i look on the chip and on the bottom of the coller, thats happen:
> View attachment 232978
> 
> Hmmm


Been there. This was a fairly common thing BITD with Pentium3 and AthlonXP CPUs. It sucks. We feel your pain.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 18, 2022)

I dont know how, in the morning the pc run well and after i came back from work the pc was off. 
I disassembled the GPU and saw that.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 18, 2022)

So hard to decide that should I order a block for my GPU or not... damn.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2022)

Maenad said:


> So hard to decide that should I order a block for my GPU or not... damn.



I would, my old GTX1080 was great with a full cover till i killed it.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> So i took the cooler of the GPU to clean the pcb maybe it got failures cause dust or whatever.
> After that i look on the chip and on the bottom of the coller, thats happen:
> View attachment 232978
> 
> Hmmm


I guess it shorted with the PC on! Sounds like the short-circuit, made the PSU trip.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> No i had at least the R7 260X 2GB which died, now i have only 2 Cards for DX11.
> The old and lame HD 6570 with 2GB DDR3 and the GT 710 with 2GB GDDR5 with very high OC on the Chip.
> 
> GT 710:
> ...


Some day I'll also test that infamous card too. Need to have a GDDR5 one though.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I guess it shorted with the PC on! Sounds like the short-circuit, made the PSU trip.


Nope the PSU works well


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Nope the PSU works well


I was talking about the PSU doing a safety-shutdown and that's why you found it off. At least, it looked like that at first. Was it just a black screen with the PC still on?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

About PSUs... just wondering that should I keep my Seasonic FX750 with the fan always on or at semi-passive mode?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> About PSUs... just wondering that should I keep my Seasonic FX750 with the fan always on or at semi-passive mode?


I would think with the fan on, would be the best.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I would think with the fan on, would be the best.


Yea... it's not noisy and doesn't annoy me even tho I have my PC on my desk next to me, the PSU is pretty quiet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> with the fan always on


This!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This!


Alright guys, let's keep it on all the time  and as I keep it anyway the fan on the bottom so it wouldn't be at its best at semi-passive.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Alright guys, let's keep it on all the time  and as I keep it anyway the fan on the bottom so it wouldn't be at its best at semi-passive.


I know that my stuff will have heat build-up with most passive major components, especially in a room with the heat on in the winter.
Baby, it's cold outside here! No more than 5-Fahrenheit here in North Springfield, Vermont, as I type this!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Here's my new room, which I officially moved into on November 5, my birthday. The photos are from January 17, 2022:
> 
> The one where I look out the window: The photos were taken on a snow day, got at or roughly 9 inches of wet snow yesterday. It was in the low 30s when a lot of the snow came down. Big snow flakes! That's one of the south-facing windows.


You have that pentagram the wrong way up


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> You have that pentagram the wrong way up


On the top, is the battery pack, LOL.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I know that my stuff will have heat build-up with most passive major components, especially in a room with the heat on in the winter.
> Baby, it's cold outside here! No more than 5-Fahrenheit here in North Springfield, Vermont, as I type this!


Yes it is, even tho we Finns are crazy, I still need a jacket at winter when I go to the balcony to smoke a cigarette 
edit: -7C outside according to my phone's weather app


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yes it is, even tho we Finns are crazy, I still need a jacket at winter when I go to the balcony to smoke a cigarette
> edit: -7C outside according to my phone's weather app


The northeast U.S. is having a major cold snap with only one more more seasonable day in the forecast! Yikes! Looks like a high oil bill coming for my brother-in-law and my sister.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The northeast U.S. is having a major cold snap with only one more more seasonable day in the forecast! Yikes! Looks like a high oil bill coming for my brother-in-law and my sister.


Waiting for spring though autumn is my favourite season. I love that rain and darkness 

But back to the topic, I should get a PC from my uncle sooner or later, I hope that it's a standard ATX PC as I want to put together the ultimate AGP setup (Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA, Phenom II 955BE, 4GB, HD 3850 AGP)....


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Waiting for spring though autumn is my favourite season. I love that rain and darkness
> 
> But back to the topic, I should get a PC from my uncle sooner or later, I hope that it's a standard ATX PC as I want to put together the ultimate AGP setup (Asrock AM2NF3-VSTA, Phenom II 955BE, 4GB, HD 3850 AGP)....


Back in the later-2010s, Phenom IIs were possibly getting scalped. It was easier to get a high-end used 775 CPU chip. At the time my daily driver was often the ROG P45 system (Asus Maximus II Gene, which is from 2009, got it used in 2013) By 2016, I got a Yorkfield to pop in there and did. But I put the E8600 E0 back in. Got that in 2014, IIRC.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Back in the later-2010s, Phenom IIs were possibly getting scalped. It was easier to get a high-end used 775 CPU chip. At the time my daily driver was often the ROG P45 system (Asus Maximus II Gene, which is from 2009, got it used in 2013) By 2016, I got a Yorkfield to pop in there and did. But I put the E8600 E0 back in. Got that in 2014, IIRC.


Never had a E8600 buuuuut I have a E8500 and two E8400s, maaaybe some day I'll grab my P5Q Pro and put a waterblock...


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I was talking about the PSU doing a safety-shutdown and that's why you found it off. At least, it looked like that at first. Was it just a black screen with the PC still on?


It was off


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 19, 2022)

Haven't updated my setup for a while, so here it is 
The power:
B550 Aorus Elite V2
Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4.7 GHz
STRIX Vega 64
2 x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix @ 3400 MHz

The storage:
Kingston V300 120 GB SSD
Kingston 240 GB NVMe
Samsung 980 1TB NVMe
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Outside "the box":
Logitech Z906 sound system (500W RMS)
Logitech G29 wheel and shifter
Logitech G502 Hero mouse
Logitech G Pro X headset


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> View attachment 233102View attachment 233103
> Haven't updated my setup for a while, so here it is
> The power:
> B550 Aorus Elite V2
> ...


Which for the OS drive? I also have a Wraith Prism installed on my Ryzen 5 5600X. The one that came with my Ryzen 7 3700X.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Which for the OS drive? I also have a Wraith Prism installed on my Ryzen 5 5600X. The one that came with my Ryzen 7 3700X.


The 120 GB Kingston, still have 40 GB free, speeds are good enough I guess, it's an ordinary SATA3 SSD.

The Prism does a terrific job cooling this CPU. I put MX-4 on, made a custom fan profile, PBO etc.,
Gaming all core sustained clock are around 4550-4650 MHz at 65-ish °C,
Cinebench stress test sustained clock 4450-4550 with some jumps to 4650 at around 72-73 °C


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> The Prism does a terrific job cooling this CPU. I put MX-4 on


I put Thermaltake TG-50 on.

And for the RAM, I'm tempted to bring it up to 3400. I was able to run Memtest that's bundled with the Ryzen RAM calculator program, without any errors at 3200, with XMP. I let it run overnight.
I got the lowest latency in AIDA64 and the highest single-core-score in Cinebench R23 @3200. At 2666, the latency stinks, it's like what I expect for 3rd-gen Ryzen!


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I put Thermaltake TG-50 on.
> 
> And for the RAM, I'm tempted to bring it up to 3400. I was able to run Memtest that's bundled with the Ryzen RAM calculator program, without any errors at 3200, with XMP. I let it run overnight.
> I got the lowest latency in AIDA64 and the highest single-core-score in Cinebench R23 @3200. At 2666, the latency stinks, it's like what I expect for 3rd-gen Ryzen!


That's some expensive paste 

Hmm, if you're not already pumping more than 1.5-ish volts you should be able to hit it quite easily. Depends on what you did with the IF frequency and the SOC voltages. And, no, I'm not an expert so I'll just sit down now 

Oh, here are my drives:
C - system drive with all the important apps
D - internet downloads, uploads and torrentz 
E - archiving, games that don't need an SSD
F - games that need an SSD
G - recording, rendering


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> That's some expensive paste
> 
> Hmm, if you're not already pumping more than 1.5-ish volts you should be able to hit it quite easily. Depends on what you did with the IF frequency and the SOC voltages. And, no, I'm not an expert so I'll just sit down now
> 
> ...


You have almost as many drives as I do.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 19, 2022)

The Lightwing is new.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You have almost as many drives as I do.


I'd put more but I would need a better mobo for that...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> I'd put more but I would need a better mobo for that...





class instead of mass - that's what they say! i have my doubts. in the course of time, i have collected quite a few drives.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> I'd put more but I would need a better mobo for that...


There's always USB3/C.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 19, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> class instead of mass - that's what they say! i have my doubts. in the course of time, i have collected quite a few drives.
> 
> View attachment 233162


More space, more drives, never hurts!!


lexluthermiester said:


> There's always USB3/C.


I have some free SATA ports aswell but they all run through the same bus as the USBs I think. I don't know. Point being: more PCI-E lanes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> I have some free SATA ports aswell but they all run through the same bus as the USBs I think. I don't know. Point being: more PCI-E lanes


Ah, I see what you're saying. That kind of bottleneck is just not something you're going to notice unless you're copying a lot of large files all the time. Don't be concerned about it. If you want more drives, add a few more with confidence. Your motherboard will handle very well as many drives as it's designed to take.

EDIT: damn my grammar/spelling. I really do need to proof-read more..


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying. That kind of bottleneck is just not something you're going to notice unless you're copying a lot of large files all the time. Don't be concerned about it. If you want more drive, add a few more with confidence. You motherboard will handle very well as many drives as it's designed to take.


Oh, well then I guess if the time comes, I can go +1, thanks!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

Got the ATX and PCIe cables sorted to my satisfaction, what next lol. Any suggestions? Would it be worth switching the 280mm in the bottom for another 360, and maybe some vardar fans?


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got the ATX and PCIe cables sorted to my satisfaction, what next lol. Any suggestions? Would it be worth switching the 280mm in the bottom for another 360, and maybe some vardar fans?


Nice loop, looks great and I think it would be a shame to tear it all down.
On the other, totally nonsensical way tho, it would be cool as fuck.
But that's the same as buying a GPU nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2022)

Here's a pic of the back, looks tidy.


----------



## darrenj (Jan 29, 2022)

new Update
Not posted here in a while Sorry about that

I fitted a double 360 radiator water-cooled system in my Lian Li 011D mini. Some people say it could not be done, I think the X570 Aorus Pro from Gigabyte offered the right hight clearance for the GSKILL NEO 3600 ram
I was waiting for a Byksky water block for my Asus Tuf 3080ti. After 90 days it never came, but its still "on its way" from China.
So I opted för an Alphacool water block
GPU runs very cool, maximum 50 degrees under 4K gaming. My CPU though, AMD 5800X is not liking it, 58-63 degrees under gaming
I got the new Be Quiet Light Wings high rpm case fans, better cooling, higher static pressure but not sooo quiet as claimed. I guess having 8 fans in a small case, pushing air through two rads will generate noise.
I am still trying to find the balance between cooling and fan speed in the bios
Also recently installed EGA new supernova 850GM SFX PSU. LOTS of power but with an annoying "eco mode" cooling, where the fan ramps up från 0 till near max whenever. Annoying, some people are complaining about overheating and fan spinning too late in forums. 
No updates until Ryzen 4, promise


----------



## HQi88 (Jan 31, 2022)

Got a Vertical Mount for my R9 290. And slapped a 140mm fan on the side panel to blow directly into it. Hopefully temps will be lower, havent tested it you just yet!
Had to do some modifications to make the vertical mount fit though, I will probably have to clean that up later at some point


----------



## HQi88 (Feb 1, 2022)

Quick update, the Fan rpms dropped from 2700 to 2400 under 100% utilization in video games and they produce significantly less noise


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2022)

darrenj said:


> new Update
> Not posted here in a while Sorry about that
> 
> I fitted a double 360 radiator water-cooled system in my Lian Li 011D mini. Some people say it could not be done, I think the X570 Aorus Pro from Gigabyte offered the right hight clearance for the GSKILL NEO 3600 ram
> ...



that's an awesome setup you have. not sure why you would use an SFX power supply when you have such a monster case though... a 1000w EVGA supernova platnium is only $170, and you clearly can afford it.  doesn't that power supply have a switch on the back to turn off eco mode? i know Seasonic's do

also a member since 2007 and only 27 posts... holy **** lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

darrenj said:


> new Update
> Not posted here in a while Sorry about that
> 
> I fitted a double 360 radiator water-cooled system in my Lian Li 011D mini. Some people say it could not be done, I think the X570 Aorus Pro from Gigabyte offered the right hight clearance for the GSKILL NEO 3600 ram
> ...



Nice loop. Is push for the bottom rad not better than pull though? I will be fitting a new EK 360 XE bottom rad to replace the EK 280, making 2 x360 bottom/top, in my o11d xl case. Also did you not consider a EK FLT res/pump? look at mine, makes fitting a pump/res much easier/tidier in these cases without a full front plate.


			https://i.postimg.cc/RFZTdqBP/IMG-0012.jpg


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2022)

Closing the door on SFF (at least as a daily) for the last time. Moved the loop to the P3 and put new Heatkiller Tube 150 to work. Happy to be back on the better performing Unify-X, it frees up the Impact to revisit some benchmarking for the 5700G.

It's a miracle what industrial A14s can do when they're not pressed up against a case panel.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 2, 2022)

That rig is so nice man.. good job. See what happens you throw a few grand around? Looking at that even makes me feel good


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> That rig is so nice man.. good job. See what happens you throw a few grand around? Looking at that even makes me feel good



For just *a *grand, you can have a beautiful high-performance loop of your own 

I'm not going to lie, it may be hard for me to go back to any sort of case again. Been spinning up the A14s to 1300rpm again, no drone since they're not up against any restriction and all 4 fans are mounted to rad gaskets. With just a NF-A9 atop the graphics card, the B-die has been cruising under 30C in games. I finally see what you mean when you said your RAM never goes above 35


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 2, 2022)

Looks like the custom loop club has gathered here so I'll post as well


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

Figured from radiator reviews, push seems better than pull. They always test push or push/pull, never just pull.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 235042View attachment 235043
> Figured from radiator reviews, push seems better than pull. They always test push or push/pull, never just pull.


That flow indicator looks cool. I've had push (or push-pull) always.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> push seems better than pull.


I don't understand why people pull instead of push. Makes no sense to me. Push/Pull I can understand, but just pull? Nah..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't understand why people pull instead of push. Makes no sense to me. Push/Pull I can understand, but just pull? Nah..



I guess i wrongly had my old 280 rad set a pull 

I can always stick some more fans on top of the new rad now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't understand why people pull instead of push. Makes no sense to me. Push/Pull I can understand, but just pull? Nah..



EK did one test where pull consistently came out slightly on top. Consensus seems to be that push only and pull only perform about the same barring other complications (ie. on an open bench with the rad just lying on the table), WC reviewers like extremerigs and daz (I think?) just run push

Push, Pull or Push-Pull on radiators? - ekwb.com

There are some advantages to going pull if the rad is on intake duty. Pull can reduce noise; rad is mounted to the case, so no real vibrations transmitted there, pull fans can be gasketed to a radiator which basically eliminates all drone (on A14, mounted to the case I can do ~980rpm, mounted only to gasket rad I can do ~1350rpm before I hear noise). Also when intaking, push will basically get no real airflow into the case whereas you get plenty with pull. Granted it doesn't help RAM since the exhaust is too warm, but can help with SSDs and VRMs.

Push/pull master race


----------



## freeagent (Feb 3, 2022)

Don’t make me buy rads to try and see for myself 

Maybe this summer..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2022)

Just done a rejig as i did not like the meter position. Advantage is, i now have a temp sensor on the in of the XE rad and a temp out on the same rad, and it looks better. I just need one more 90 degree fitting now to finish it of. Guess where?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 3, 2022)

love seeing all the soft tubing users post their stuff! looks great guys.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2022)

Really impressed with temps on my loop. Idle CPU/GPU are 23c both, big rad (bottom) is 23.2c in and 23 out, reckon i should have in out on the top rad too? Load temps gaming are equally impressive, at about 42/3c for both CPU and GPU. pump is set on 50% ( D5 PWM ) Airflow is kinda chimney with air in bottom and out the top.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 4, 2022)

A10 7870K BCLK @ 104 MHz (4,051GHz)
Biostar A68MHE (new revision with black slots) and VRM Heatsinks
4GB Mushkin 2133 @ 1940 MHz
4GB Samsung 1600 @ 1940 MHz
IGP (901 MHz)
Intel AX200
111GB SSD
211GB SSD
298GB HDD
BD Drive
Superflower Leadex 3
AiO @ 7v (Full Load Temp 44°C)

BF4 Medium (Texture High) 1440x800 35-44 FPS
Edit: with the 5 years old driver 17.12 i get about 37-50 FPS 

(Pic without RAM)





Edit:
BF1 isnt playabe, it have 35 FPS average, but sometime really heavy drops. 
(i spawn near grenade explosion 10 fps and got instant a headshot)


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2022)

My setup currently:





I did turn the blue light down quite a bit, but my camera either exaggerates it or I am blind from staring at the harsh controls of older cnc equipment with a ton of blue light.

My case setup is pretty simple.. 2x 140s and a 120 in the front of iPPC 3K flavour, a TY-143 on the cooler and no exhaust. I have the top of the case sealed, and no pci covers. It works well..


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 7, 2022)

U spend so much on it but dont have the money for two wooden blocks to set the tv higher? and use books


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> U spend so much on it but dont have the money for two wooden blocks to set the tv higher? and use books


That's because I am ghetto AF.  And I am experimenting with placement, that's not permanent. My kid wants to read those books sometime


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> That's because I am ghetto AF.  And I am experimenting with placement, that's not permanent. My kid wants to read those books sometime


I don't like the visible cables, but otherwise looks good to me.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I don't like the visible cables, but otherwise looks good to me.


Having cable management for power cables and devices sucks. That's why I have also a mess of cables coming from my PC and monitors.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Having cable management for power cables and devices sucks. That's why I have also a mess of cables coming from my PC and monitors.


Same here, but you have to crawl under the table to see it. Same with home cinema, you can't see it unless you wanna see it


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Same here, but you have to crawl under the table to see it. Same with home cinema, you can't see it unless you wanna see it


I have my PC on desk so there's some visible cables, though that hasn't ever bothered me that much. More important thing is the PC's internal cable management


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> More important thing is the PC's internal cable management


cable management of my PC is great on the visible side with window, but terrible on the not visible side, because I don't care.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> cable management of my PC is great on the visible side with window, but terrible on the not visible side, because I don't care.


Tried to do my best there


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My setup currently:



One of these days you're gonna persuade me to buy a TV for my setup   apparently it's super helpful for DCS, but I have no idea how I would put it on my desk in a way that I can still use my S2721DGF for FPS games and not literally be a foot from the screen


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Tried to do my best there


I didn't use any velcro straps for mine, so you can maybe imagine how it looks


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> One of these days you're gonna persuade me to buy a TV for my setup   apparently it's super helpful for DCS, but I have no idea how I would put it on my desk in a way that I can still use my S2721DGF for FPS games and not literally be a foot from the screen


I am about 8.5’ from the TV.. it’s much better than my old tv, it always made me squint because the text was never quite right.. gaming is pretty good too!

My snake pit is a mere shadow of its former self.. especially when the system was fully loaded with a full compliment of hdmi, component, and the full 7.1 with two separate subs, one on each side. My cat got lost in it once


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> snake pit


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Tried to do my best there


Mine


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2022)

Not updated mine since I “finished” it…recent shot of my new 34” UW too.. Wii’l make sure my system specs are up to date while I’m thinking about it


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Not updated mine since I “finished” it…recent shot of my new 34” UW too.. Wii’l make sure my system specs are up to date while I’m thinking about it
> View attachment 235765
> View attachment 235766


Corner setup reminds me so much of old times when I had one


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Corner setup reminds me so much of old times when I had one


It’s super old desk literally on its last legs but it’s my “gaming pod” and I can’t find anything  close to replace  it with. So I’ll use it until it literally collapses, give it a proper Viking funeral and then be frustrated trying to find a replacement


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I can’t find anything close to replace it with.


Build one yourself. 


INSTG8R said:


> Viking funeral


 *thumbs up


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2022)

Small mod for my drain valve, this is the lowest spot for the drain. And new less lit up look, the red on the corsair LL fans is rubbish.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Small mod for my drain valve, this is the lowest spot for the drain. And new less lit up look, the red on the corsair LL fans is rubbish.  View attachment 235819View attachment 235820
> View attachment 235818


new GPU planned?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2022)

Kanan said:


> new GPU planned?



Soon as i have the dosh yes. Cooling is superb now, rest is good, just GPU.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Soon as i have the dosh yes. Cooling is superb now, rest is good, just GPU.


same


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2022)

I bought a monitor shelf.. for my audio stuff. Works really well and fits under my monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2022)

erocker said:


> I bought a monitor shelf.. for my audio stuff. Works really well and fits under my monitor.
> View attachment 235904



Nice, I should have one for all the crap i have on my desk.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 9, 2022)

erocker said:


> I bought a monitor shelf.. for my audio stuff. Works really well and fits under my monitor.
> View attachment 235904


Very good setup, albeit it won't fit a good 'ol Technics SA-EX140 receiver, by the looks.


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Very good setup, albeit it won't fit a good 'ol Technics SA-EX140 receiver, by the looks.


Heh, I could set it all on top of it!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 9, 2022)

erocker said:


> Heh, I could set it all on top of it!


Yep, the receiver is where I have my monitor on. I just received my last purchased item today, for a good while! Planning to save for a video upgrade by down the road.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Feb 10, 2022)

Made my own AIO for the Ryzen box from a Barrow DARIDP-30  240  rad/res/pump and an EK Quantum Momentum mono block...seems to work well

...then moved in a 2080TI to do some gaming ...6900XT is still too salty









I put the Intel system in a new suit...the AZZA case has a few quirks but has some coolness as well...added Lian Li fans to the Corsair AIO and also for inlet air...the whole think looks a lot better live than in the pics...the "dust" factor is yet to be determined


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 12, 2022)

New CPU Cooler and GPU!














The only lights in my system are the activity LEDs on my Mellanox ConnectX-3 10GbE NIC. I don't care for lighting in PCs.






EDIT: Just removed the rear fan from the cooler. For reasons unknown, any fan mounted on the back of it makes a droning sound that almost sounds like a bad bearing above about 800RPM.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 12, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> New CPU Cooler and GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your motherboard bios is pretty old. I'd update it as it's never a bad thing to do with AM4 platform. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-C...ing/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 12, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Your motherboard bios is pretty old. I'd update it as it's never a bad thing to do with AM4 platform. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-C...ing/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


I'll probably wait for the current beta one to become a full release since it has a new AGESA version. I couldn't care less about Windows 11 support.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 12, 2022)

With the recent purchase of an Omnidesk 2020 Pro, I was able to reorganize the mess of cables that would hang at the back. My old dinky desk was a cause of much consternation when it came to space and cable management (see pic below)






With the new desk, the cable management kit came free with the purchase of the desk, I now have a much tidier setup, dunno how I'd lived with that terrible cable mess for so long...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 12, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Your motherboard bios is pretty old. I'd update it as it's never a bad thing to do with AM4 platform. https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-C...ing/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


The latest non-beta from ASRock for the B550 PG Velocita, is 2.10, from what looks like August, 2021. So albeit the user has Asus, it's not far behind.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Feb 12, 2022)

Isn’t that how it goes? Your baby gets replaced with a newer model, and then gets neglected


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Isn’t that how it goes? Your baby gets replaced with a newer model, and then gets neglected
> 
> View attachment 236320


you should put that on
here too


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 13, 2022)

Went for RGB

Left ram stick shows CPU temp by changing colour, right one shows GPU temps.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 13, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> Went for RGB
> 
> Left ram stick shows CPU temp by changing colour, right one shows GPU temps.
> View attachment 236389



that's awesome, I didn't know you could do this with ram lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that's awesome, I didn't know you could do this with ram lol



Using icue iirc


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Feb 13, 2022)

My meme build since October... I still haven't gotten around to tweaking the mems


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 13, 2022)

Went from 6 QL/ 1 LL/ 3 ML to 7 T30/ 3 ML as expected I only dropped 2-3c avg over a 2 hour stress test which is basically margin of error when enforcing a max rpm of 1250 so at least with how I use them it makes little difference the real benefit of them for me is going from 14 cables to 3. 

These fans having 3 modes is really nifty 1000/2000/3000 depending on how someone plans on using them up to about 1500 they make less noise than my gpu and are definitely quieter than my ML/QL at the same rpms why pushing more air. Overall very impressed.


Don't feel bad for my 6 QL they will be going into an RGB focused build I will be doing before the end of summer. They just spent most their time off with my current main build because they reflect off my Oled   

 New


Old although a ton of shit has changed since this photo but its the only one I have with a clear shot of the OG fans


----------



## freeagent (Feb 20, 2022)

^^
She sure is purty!

I have been using that Open RGB program, I like it because it is very light weight.. no pun intended 




I had to power down the system and unplug the 24 pin and give it a rotation before plugging it back in. I was getting unstable voltage leading to crashes.. she’s nice and tight again, can’t really oc the GPU though and daily it.. ahh well. Other than that she is good


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 20, 2022)

have straightened the cable management and changed the colors a bit. i like my little pc cave


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2022)

Is there really some specific reason that you have to post a GIF with every post you make @plastiscɧ ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 21, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Is there really some specific reason that you have to post a GIF with every post you make @plastiscɧ ?


i like these gifs very much. and it is something individual to speak with images. i find it has something "unique" to express oneself. for me 
 it's practically a parallel statement, like emojies in whatsapp for example. you can emphasize or clarify things that are normally only possible in spoken dialog.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Is there really some specific reason that you have to post a GIF with every post you make @plastiscɧ ?


I've been wondering that..



plastiscɧ said:


> i like these gifs very much. and it is something individual to speak with images. i find it has something "unique" to express oneself. for me
> it's practically a parallel statement, like emojies in whatsapp for example. you can emphasize or clarify things that are normally only possible in spoken dialog.


Yeah, but with every comment you make? I mean, it's not a big deal, but it seems like a time consuming thing...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, but with every comment you make? I mean, it's not a big deal, but it seems like a time consuming thing...



most of the time it is written a bit more than just a monosyllabic comment.
and no it's not time consuming at all; basically you only have to enter a single keyword (usually on topic or the last one written) - or do you think i scroll through 100 images every time until i find one i like?
i am over 40 years old but i really want to do something useful with my remaining time, be sure of that.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 21, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> most of the time it is written a bit more than just a monosyllabic comment.
> and no it's not time consuming at all; basically you only have to enter a single keyword (usually on topic or the last one written) - or do you think i scroll through 100 images every time until i find one i like?
> i am over 40 years old but i really want to do something useful with my remaining time, be sure of that.



I am a big fan of this.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,
When a website adds giphy you know the owner knows what's going on


----------



## HQi88 (Feb 23, 2022)

My R9 290 now has 5x 92mm fans to cool it



Spoiler: fans





















Airflow go brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> My R9 290 now has 5x 92mm fans to cool it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


checkout ghetto mods 

is that a custom bracket for vertical gpu mount??


----------



## HQi88 (Feb 24, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> checkout ghetto mods
> 
> is that a custom bracket for vertical gpu mount??



Nope its just a cablemod vertical bracket


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Nope its just a cablemod vertical bracket


ah, my case has a inbuilt vertical slot, but i am afraid it will choke the gpu fans haha.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 28, 2022)

This is my testing system. It's currently home to my old GPU, and I just put my old PSU in it.






For a case with zero options for cable management, I'd say I did alright. It's still a mess, but I don't know how much better you'd be able to do without custom cables.

This system has an LG WH14NS40 for ripping Blu-rays and PS3 games, and another DVD drive with modded firmware to read Xbox 360 discs.

The boot drive is a 240GB Kingston UV400 and the data drive is a 2TB Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Well it was time for me to actually get on and swap out a few bits and pieces for my main rig...  After receiving my card from my best mate in the US about 6 weeks ago, enough was enough, time to swap, so here we went a few days ago 

Before - 



After

   


I do really like the first pic, it was put together in more of a way for ease of swapping things around rather than looking like a showroom piece and I'm not a fan of hard tubing personally, so I just went with it    Finally got the GPU installed correctly and its running very well.  The motherboard and CPU where switched out, before was a 3950X + Hero 8 board, now I have a 5950X and Hero 8 WiFi board..  Didn't need the WiFi as such (networked house - best move I ever did!!) and yeah, the rest is history    Temps and such are seeming to be very decent as well, so win win I think!! 





Happy chappy!!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2022)

That mobo looks absolutely tiny in that huge ass case


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> That mobo looks absolutely tiny in that huge ass case


It's actually big enough to sit my two girls (9 and 3) side by side in there..  Shame really considering there's not many other cases (bar Caselabs which the case is based on) that fit in 2 560's...  I suppose some Danger Den's might have if they'd been modded, but..  Temps are just lovely so I look forward to testing it in the summer months with it hot, crunching and folding together....

If only motherboards where a bit like my EVGA 759/762/SR-2 sizes and that SLI/CrossfireX was a thing still, we'd have filled it up a little more then    Might see if I can track down a smaller case, but I do have a Threadripper and i9 7980XE that needs a home too...  Time to go case shopping I guess....


----------



## freeagent (Mar 6, 2022)

I guess it does look kind of funny with all the different fans.. but it works pretty good..






Thanks to this pic I see my packing tape at the front is starting to peel.. might hafta use some black Gorilla tape


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 6, 2022)

phill said:


> Well it was time for me to actually get on and swap out a few bits and pieces for my main rig...  After receiving my card from my best mate in the US about 6 weeks ago, enough was enough, time to swap, so here we went a few days ago
> 
> Before -
> 
> ...


That's a cool den!
What's the TT model case, by the way? It looks like a full tower.


----------



## phill (Mar 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a cool den!
> What's the TT model case, by the way? It looks like a full tower.


They called it a WP100 I believe @Splinterdog, it's alright, bit of a miss mass to be honest I think.  Certain things I like about it and others, meh type thing  

I believe you could buy it without the pedestal that I have, so it wouldn't be as tall...  But thought it was a good idea to have a place to put the other 560 rad I had in mind


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 7, 2022)

phill said:


> They called it a WP100 I believe @Splinterdog, it's alright, bit of a miss mass to be honest I think.  Certain things I like about it and others, meh type thing
> 
> I believe you could buy it without the pedestal that I have, so it wouldn't be as tall...  But thought it was a good idea to have a place to put the other 560 rad I had in mind


That's a substantial case and I'm a fan of full towers.








						Thermaltake - Core WP100
					

Stacked Core W100 with Core P100, Core WP100 is the first super tower chassis with full assembly concept, experience the true “DIY” by putting every piece together to complete a high-end system.



					nordic.thermaltake.com


----------



## DoH! (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeez-Oh, that's a big case........!


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 7, 2022)

phill said:


> Well it was time for me to actually get on and swap out a few bits and pieces for my main rig...  After receiving my card from my best mate in the US about 6 weeks ago, enough was enough, time to swap, so here we went a few days ago
> 
> Before -
> 
> ...


the case is so fu big and the monitors fu small XD


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a cool den!
> What's the TT model case, by the way? It looks like a full tower.


Hi,
Looks like a skyscraper to me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

phill said:


> They called it a WP100 I believe @Splinterdog, it's alright, bit of a miss mass to be honest I think.  Certain things I like about it and others, meh type thing
> 
> I believe you could buy it without the pedestal that I have, so it wouldn't be as tall...  But thought it was a good idea to have a place to put the other 560 rad I had in mind





Splinterdog said:


> That's a substantial case and I'm a fan of full towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a bigass honkin' case!! I mean, damn!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> THAT is a bigass honkin' case!! I mean, damn!


Someone should have a mITX build in that just for the lulz.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a substantial case and I'm a fan of full towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems it has a built-in am-fm radio in the front....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Someone should have a mITX build in that just for the lulz.


That would be hilarious!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That would hilarious!


I had a crappy mATX S754 build in the OG Cosmos S back in the day and that already looked like it got lost in the void.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 10, 2022)

Should not have to change anything for a while now


----------



## taakefyrsten (Mar 11, 2022)

5800X - 3080ti

3x120 intakes (with 3d printed fan shroud), 120 rear exhaust and 140 top exhaust (low rpm)

Works fantastic.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Someone should have a mITX build in that just for the lulz.



Not even remotely the same thing, but one does with what one has:


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Not even remotely the same thing, but one does with what one has:
> 
> View attachment 239999


I rarely say this about computers but that actually does look cute.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Mar 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Not even remotely the same thing, but one does with what one has:
> 
> View attachment 239999


Looks like u washed the mobo too many times and it shrunk.....


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Not even remotely the same thing, but one does with what one has:
> 
> View attachment 239999



Is that one of the Antec or Chieftech cases? Looks like it's aluminum, so I assuming it's a Chieftech?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 17, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Is that one of the Antec or Chieftech cases? Looks like it's aluminum, so I assuming it's a Chieftech?



It definitely looks like an old Antec from the front.  You're also correct on the aluminum call.  I've no clue who made it, though; picked it up at FreeGeek.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Is that one of the Antec or Chieftech cases? Looks like it's aluminum, so I assuming it's a Chieftech?


I'd guess it's Antec, I remember their "server" cases from back in the day. Would be a dream to build a sleeper to a case like that..  At least Antec had similar fan mounts then.

Pretty rare for me to use a stock cooler but it's just a temporary solution, I'll get an Arctic Freezer 50 instantly when I get money.


----------



## NDown (Mar 17, 2022)

Whomst'd've ITX gang here


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2022)

NDown said:


> Whomst'd've ITX gang here


Nah, I'm on the mATX gang. Looks good tho.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 17, 2022)

phill said:


> Well it was time for me to actually get on and swap out a few bits and pieces for my main rig...  After receiving my card from my best mate in the US about 6 weeks ago, enough was enough, time to swap, so here we went a few days ago
> 
> Before -
> 
> ...


Looks like a couple of more inches would let you run a phase change setup


----------



## NDown (Mar 17, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Nah, I'm on the mATX gang. Looks good tho.


Man wish i'd get a job where i can stay at least 1 or 2 year in one place so i can built sick watercooling loop and all that jazz 

gotta keep it air cooled to keep away from trouble at the airport


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 17, 2022)

NDown said:


> Man wish i'd get a job where i can stay at least 1 or 2 year in one place so i can built sick watercooling loop and all that jazz
> 
> gotta keep it air cooled to keep away from trouble at the airport



One day man, one day 

I used to fly with the NCASE and others, not particularly fun since LHR always involves a lot of walking. Wish compact cases like the Velka existed back then.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 17, 2022)

This is me at this time......


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 18, 2022)

flight setup, trying out the new flight model changes today


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dumm di dumm (2x SSD 2xHDD), i didnt want clean the fans so its a little bit dusty on the blades.

I need more SATA Ports, so ill buy next month a new board.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

New desk so kinda an “ATM” because I was using a 15+ year old corner desk that was literally collapsing. But the PC got a  little love too. A new Seasonic TX-850 Platinum because my old X-1050 I believe was acting up.Because I’m now back to a regular form factor PSU my antique case actually had a top mount 92mm fan I could never use there is also one behind my top mount HDD cage so 92mm aren’t so plentiful but as usual Noctua came through so I’m all Noctua too. So I mean the PC “looks” the same so no point in a pic of it. But I do need to update my specs.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

I have an easyer way i have the choice of them:





Or i can stay up walk 3 meters to my couche and use them:


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I have an easyer way i have the choice of them:
> View attachment 240307
> 
> 
> ...


Schnellmenu


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Listen Spotify on the PS4


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Listen Spotify on the PS4


My amp has it built in I just “DJ” from my iPad same with my car I just have everything downloaded on my phone


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

My AMP isnt a Smartbot its just and AVR from Onkyo and do its things very well.
It supports my TV with 5 HDMI Ports and support up to 2160p 60 Hz (even my TV is an 55" 1080p LG Plasma  )

Im dont care about kilowatts electricity, i work to afford it.  Or do u buy ure 6700 for saving energy?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> My AMP isnt a Smartbot its just and AVR from Onkyo and do its things very well.
> It supports my TV with 5 HDMI Ports and support up to 2160p 60 Hz (even my TV is an 55" 1080p LG Plasma  )
> 
> Im dont care about kilowatts electricity, i work to afford it.


Yeah I “upgraded” my Yamaha for it and the HD audio formats I use my PS4 as a Blue Rey player 90% of the time . My old one had much better sound….


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hmm i dont need it for blurays cause i have in 2 pc (yeah in Main PC disabled cause to low SATA count) a BD Drive.
But a few friends of me playing on console so yeah the ps4 is mostly for that.

Yamaha isnt taht good, i prefer since 12 years onkyo. 
Yamaha is good for Classic Music, but not for new ERA Style like HipHop, Drum n Bass, House and Techno, or even Hardcore


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 18, 2022)

I have posted my pc before, but i dont think i have posted after i got a RTX 3080 in it. So here are my dual system again with a RTX 3080 in it. Sorry blurry image, my phone litterly sucks to take good pictures.

Some are not to happy about showing the back side of there pc, but i have nothing to hide. So here it is uncensored.





And the rest of the system. Try look past the second monitor setup. That is a tempoary solution.





I tried a christmas theme for fun.









Now to the system it self.


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 18, 2022)

I had to re do my loop as air was consistently finding its way to the GPU block. I haven't experienced the problem since the rebuild but I think I narrowed down a few reasons why it keeps on happening.

1. Water temps are reaching over 45C casing liquid to evaporate faster. (Ambient 30-35C)
2. I was using Polyurethane tubes which are more permeable than PVC but it doesn't leach plasticizer.
3. Radiator port placement might not be ideal and might have air to accumulate in the GPU block.

Before:





After:

Now using 13mm norprene tubes. Rad ports at the bottom and an external rad to help with the water temp.





Since I have to move the internal frame to 3 slot GPU mode, I dont have and room for cable management. Still waiting for the custom length Molex cable to arrive to help make it look neat.





External 280mm radiator.





I had to dremel the case for the PCI passthrough.









QDCs everywhere so I can disconnect the external rad that is around 100cm away if needed.





Here is how it usually looks like.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I have posted my pc before, but i dont think i have posted after i got a RTX 3080 in it. So here are my dual system again with a RTX 3080 in it. Sorry blurry image, my phone litterly sucks to take good pictures.
> 
> Some are not to happy about showing the back side of there pc, but i have nothing to hide. So here it is uncensored.
> 
> ...



sry but this looks like garbage u try to hidden all ure stuff to be brilliant on the front frame


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Hmm i dont need it for blurays cause i have in 2 pc (yeah in Main PC disabled cause to low SATA count) a BD Drive.
> But a few friends of me playing on console so yeah the ps4 is mostly for that.
> 
> Yamaha isnt taht good, i prefer since 12 years onkyo.
> Yamaha is good for Classic Music, but not for new ERA Style like HipHop, Drum n Bass, House and Techno, or even Hardcore


Well nothing wrong with Yamaha per se but my old one had much better low end response I can definitely notice. Basically it has “dad spots” my previous one didn’t. It’s fine for films etc but music has definitely suffered.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Every one should use them for its needs 

I listen many of drum and bass, hardcore etc. and my favorite for "Modern" Music is Onkyo, paired with an pair of Project Audio 5 


U know: its called up jump up drum and bass 









Or this one:


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Every one should use them for its needs
> 
> I listen many of drum and bass, hardcore etc. and my favorite for "Modern" Music is Onkyo, paired with an pair of Project Audio 5
> 
> ...


Oh I am pretty much an audiophile and. I run PSBs Canadian audiophile grade speakers. I have a “test play list” I can detect any differences easily.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Im not really audiophile  ill use the best on my mix 

Atm the onkyo runs: sub zero project - trip to mars   experimental hardstyle


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> sry but this looks like garbage u try to hidden all ure stuff to be brilliant on the front frame


Be nice.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Im not really audiophile  ill use the best on my mix
> 
> Atm the onkyo runs: sub zero project - trip to mars   experimental hardstyle


Yeah I’m more into Ninja Tunes crew especially Amon Tobin find some and get back to me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> sry but this looks like garbage u try to hidden all ure stuff to be brilliant on the front frame



Says the guy with a i3 10100F


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Says the guy with a i3 10100F


You too!


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Says the guy with a i3 10100F


Hey my I3 is on the level of an I7 6700K, just spend 80€ while u spend on the 6700K 300€ + 150€ for the Z Board


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Hey my I3 is on the level of an I7 6700K, just spend 80€ while u idiots spend on the 6700K 300€ + 150€ for the Z Board



Actually my CPU and Board cost near £800  



freeagent said:


> You too!



I think mine is a tad better than a 10100F


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

U think, of course ure 12700F is better.
But my future build is for Work and Home with Solidworks and Siemens NX  yeah just the I3 10100F, but paired with 128GB RAM.




I can host u some 3D Files from an machine and Solidworks took about 83GB of RAM without simulation


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I think mine is a tad better than a 10100F


I just meant to be nice too 

I think everyone here has an awesome system


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I just meant to be nice too
> 
> I think everyone here has an awesome system


I think everyone have a pc for it needs


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I think everyone have a pc for it needs


No.. mine is excessive for my needs. I really don’t need that much. But I am about to buy a Dark Hero because I am an idiot. My kids can have my 5600X and Strix B550.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Cry me a river i work sometimes with some sort of machines and dont need my pc as an expander:


Amada 220-3 release price 324 000 DOLLAR without Taxes






Its a dirty old machine but it workes greatst between machinist and maschine i luve her the old grand lady 
its now about 30 years old 

The machine weights about 56 tonns but its very handfull and make what u programm them  (mostly)


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 19, 2022)

Time for family photos?



From newest/left:



Spoiler: Office/gaming PC



i7 10700K coupled with a GTX 1060 6GB on a Gigabyte Z590 Aorus Ultra.  256 GB SM 961 and WD10EZEX for storage.  bequiet! Shadow Rock 3, stock 120mm and 140mm Fractal fans plus an Arctic P120 for cooling.  A Seasonic CORE-GM550 powers it all from within a Fractal Define Compact.

The home for most of the newest purchases, including itself  Only thing "compact" about the Define Compact is depth.  It's both taller and wider than any of my "classic" ATX mid-towers.  It's not exactly what I was looking for, but they don't make that anymore.  10700K is pretty badass for what I paid, but won't overclock for $h!+ without power consumption going bananas.  1060 and Z590 do their jobs, much like the rest of the components.  1060 could do with idle fan stop, though.  I really like the Shadow Rock 3.  The screwdriver it includes is even pretty darn good.  Not much to say about the Fractal fans yet, but I'm not terribly impressed with the P120; seems to vibrate audibly when spun up.





Spoiler: HTPC



i7 9700K on an MSI Z370-A PRO with an RX 470 8GB.  128 GB M8Pe and 1TB FireCuda.  bequiet! Pure Rock 2, 2X Arctic F9, Noctua NF-P12 Redux keep things cool.  Antec Sonata Solo keeps things attached to the EVGA 550 G3.  Not much to say about any of this except the 470, Sonata and P12.  The 470 (a Sapphire) has to have the most overspec'ed cooler I've ever seen.  I can't even get it to hit 70C before the OC goes unstable.  Noctua gets a bunch of grief about being overrated, but I've never been as impressed out of the box by a fan.  It's quiet, effective, and somehow just "feels" well-made.  There are more Redux fans in my future.  I could write many words about the Solo, but will only say that if Antec had continued to iterate on the design, they'd have created the Define before Fractal.  Even now, the Solo is better in certain respects (IMO).





Spoiler: Video Repository



X5670 strapped to an X58 Sabertooth by a Hyper 212 EVO (but note the Cougar fan).  HD 5750 provides video.  4X 2TB HDDs in RAID10, 1X 4TB HDD as mirror, 120 GB SSD for OS.  2X Arctic F12 intake fans and another 550 G3 round out the occupants of the FreeGeek-sourced Thermaltake case.  I think this board actually came out of the NZXT case below.  I ended up with it as part of a Craigslist buy that was supposed to be just a keyboard.  Originally an i7 950, I eBay'ed a Xeon because why not?  Machine's intended purpose is as a video dump for a convention I staff.  It crunches in its spare time at an almost-entirely-stable 3.8GHz/75-80C.  Sometimes the UI locks and I don't know why.  Could be because I've got RAM in a channel the seller flagged as faulty.   





Spoiler: Cruncher2



Another X5670 on a re-purposed Alienware Aurora R1 board beneath a Hyper 212 Plus.  GTX 660 and GT 1030 for extra crunching power (kinda).  WD10EZEX is its only drive.  A 120mm Cougar joins the two stock NZXT fans, along with an EVGA 450 W3 in the from-who-knows-where NZXT chassis.  Aurora was free from a coworker.  Chassis is ridiculously unwieldy, so I transplanted the guts.  Also ditched the 120 AIO and resold the R9 280 (mistaaaake).  Original i7 920 (watercooled at stock clocks?  WTF, AW?) got booted for the Xeon at the same time as the other.  GT 1030 was just hanging around, and the 660 came in as part of a hardware swap.  Both crunch poorly these days, if I'm honest.  Xeon's not much better, but the bonus heat the team produces is appreciated in winter.





Spoiler: Filestore



Xeon E5450 on my treasured P5Q-SE PLUS with an HD 5450 for video output.  Intel copper-slug CPU cooler plus an Arctic F8 and 80mm Enermax.  1X 2TB and 2X 1TB make a 4TB spanned volume which is (for now) backed up on a 3TB (yes, I know) external drive.  Powered by an EVGA 400 N1 in my also-treasured Superpower Zephyr enclosure.  Did the Xeon mod back when Yorkfield C2Qs were still expensive, and C2Ds had stopped cutting the mustard.  MB earns treasured status not by being an amazing performer, but for faultless service.  It's hardly had a day off since 2008(9?).  Likewise the case, but since 1998(!).  It's compact.  It's sturdy.  The 80+80mm classic fan setup can even handle a 6600K@4.2 plus an R9 270.  Probably even more than that.  I seem to be missing a 3.5 cover, though (but I somehow still have all the slot covers!)  This build just got tranferred into it because I pulled the 9700K rig out cuz I'd swapped the 10700K into the Solo that the 9700K had been in until the Define came in and I can't bear to mothball it.  Got all that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

Replaced all barbs with compressions and moved the drain valve, had to make it rotatable too.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi,
Wow nice but I lost count at 8-90 degree fittings did I miss any


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow nice but I lost count at 8-90 degree fittings did I miss any



9 i think. Flow is still ok even with pump set at 2600rpm. I could do to change the extension and EK rotator to black though maybe.

Tubing is 16/10


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi,
Looks nice as is sure not worth draining for that one fitting 

I like my barb, soft tubing octopus's all 10-16 as well but mayhems x1 clear fluid


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks nice as is sure not worth draining for that one fitting
> 
> I like my barb, soft tubing octopus's all 10-16 as well but mayhems x1 clear fluid



2 pumps?


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 2 pumps?


Hi,
Flow baby ! comes in handy pushing cooling to the limits plus helps with my mora 360 rads hooked up
Not so much needed anymore limits have been found and no new hardware around worth buying or really wasting money on, gpu's mainly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Flow baby ! comes in handy pushing cooling to the limits plus helps with my mora 360 rads hooked up
> Not so much needed anymore limits have been found and no new hardware around worth buying or really wasting money on, gpu's mainly.



That is a lot of tubing lol

D5 pumps are pretty good, don't really need mine higher than about 2700.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That is a lot of tubing lol
> 
> D5 pumps are pretty good, don't really need mine higher than about 2700.


Hi,
All except one d5 is pwm but I don't connect it to the board just let it run full blast 

Yep I buy by the foot not 10 foot packages
Best local tubing and price I've run across although shipping cost usually sux but they at times advertise on amazon with better terms.








						ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003)
					

This high quality flexible PVC tubing features smooth walls for optimal water flow.  Easy to connect to both compression and barb fittings and is tough enough to withstand years of use without wearing out or breaking down. Locally made in the




					modmymods.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

My fluid is deionised water with XSPC EC6 protect and XSPC EC6 colour blood red.

My tubing is EK Water Blocks EK-DuraClear 9.5 / 15.9mm


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I'm off ek stuff/ color personally except a gpu water block maybe.
Otherwise been there, done that applies


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I'm off ek stuff/ color personally except a gpu water block maybe.
> Otherwise been there, done that applies



I just like red/black. I don't mind EK, would probably get something else next time, though the rads are ok.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I just like red/black. I don't mind EK, would probably get something else next time, though the rads are ok.


Hi,
Fittings wise ek just started using brass and coating that with whatever finish 
But before it was ek special sauce metal and flaking nickle issues for me so never again.

Color wise they just stain to much so color tubing makes more sense to me now days but I'm old I guess


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Fittings wise ek just started using brass and coating that with whatever finish
> But before it was ek special sauce metal and flaking nickle issues for me so never again.
> 
> Color wise they just stain to much so color tubing makes more sense to me now days but I'm old I guess



Well no stains from this at all yet. 

What fittings are you using now? these are barrow to save cost, EK compressions are so expensive.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Well no stains from this at all yet.
> 
> What fittings are you using now? these are barrow to save cost, EK compressions are so expensive.


Hi,
Ocool only ones that come with extra o-rings some are brass some are brass/ nickle plated what ever was on sell at the time lost count how many I have on three rigs lol

I don't like rotary fittings just doubles the chance of a leak but yes most expensive is bitspower and most popular
Think barrow is good for basic fittings


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Ocool only ones that come with extra o-rings some are brass some are brass/ nickle plated what ever was on sell at the time lost count how many I have on three rigs lol
> 
> I don't like rotary fittings just doubles the chance of a leak but yes most expensive is bitspower and most popular
> Think barrow is good for basic fittings



Are extra rings needed with compressions? I would not us rotary's if i did not have to. I suppose i could do without and have a octo loop too kind of


----------



## Pawelr98 (Mar 19, 2022)

When it comes to fittings, I used the cheapest ones I could find (I think they were 1-ish euro a piece), 10-11 years later still not leaking.

I miss the times, where "non-clean" case designs were common.
Maybe at some point this trend will return.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

I just did mine for the best loop run with no crossed pipes, though i know loop order makes no difference.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Are extra rings needed with compressions? I would not us rotary's if i did not have to. I suppose i could do without and have a octo loop too kind of


Hi,
Only the thread end would be replaceable
I always wet o-rings before assembly they just tighten easier but I go for material made of and price mostly.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a substantial case and I'm a fan of full towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like a skyscraper to me





MaenadFIN said:


> Someone should have a mITX build in that just for the lulz.





lexluthermiester said:


> That would be hilarious!


So many apologies guys, I've been neglecting my TPU forum duties and not posting enough!!

It's a little big I must say, should have a look into my project link if you'd like a few more smiles......  Linky just for the LOL's.....

Oh and a mITX in a ATX case I think this one was....  Way back in 2005


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi,
Plenty of room for toys and pets for that matter


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 21, 2022)

phill said:


> So many apologies guys, I've been neglecting my TPU forum duties and not posting enough!!
> 
> It's a little big I must say, should have a look into my project link if you'd like a few more smiles......  Linky just for the LOL's.....
> 
> ...


remember when i was in college and trying to bend that data cable to make it flat


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> remember when i was in college and trying to bend that data cable to make it flat


I think back then, I was more interested in it working rather than worrying about if it looked pretty or not!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2022)

phill said:


> I think back then, I was more interested in it working rather than worrying about if it looked pretty or not!!



I think you have slightly more hair than me, it's pretty close. 

I once had a massive TT something 9 that was a good idea when i got it, but was huuge so turned out to be not a good idea.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I think you have slightly more hair than me, it's pretty close.
> 
> I once had a massive TT something 9 that was a good idea when i got it, but was huuge so turned out to be not a good idea.


I keep getting told bigger is better but I'm not so sure!  

I need to find some cases and such soon, wondering what to look at but I must admit, I'm very much liking the Fractal Design models....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2022)

phill said:


> I keep getting told bigger is better but I'm not so sure!
> 
> I need to find some cases and such soon, wondering what to look at but I must admit, I'm very much liking the Fractal Design models....



I really liked the phanteks evolv x proper quality design


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm very much liking the Fractal Design models....


I have a Define R4, Meshify C, and bought a Define C Mini by accident.. and later sold it.

They are such nice cases to work with. 

I almost bought a Crosshair VIII DH yesterday, and then the impact but chickened out probably just get another Strix   

I cant decide if I want m/atx or just stick with regular atx.. my next case will be a Torrent.. I would like the compact, but I will probably just get the big boy. I bought my Meshify used for 60 bucks.. so if I can find another for  the same price I'm going with it lol.. but not going to happen.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 22, 2022)

The torrent is the only FD case i would buy. The rest meh, box with widowed panel, near all of them. Google fractal design and see, the torrent is the only one that stands out.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The torrent is the only FD case i would buy. The rest meh, box with widowed panel, near all of them. Google fractal design and see, the torrent is the only one that stands out.


I don't like how the window attaches on my Meshify. I don't have baseboards installed in the basement yet, so if I drop one of those thumbscrews and it rolls under the drywall again I wont lose my mind like I did the last time.. yay magnets. There are a few things about it that I don't like, but it is kind of small and that's where my problems are 

But that Torrent? Yeah.. its my next case.. and its going to have to be the big one. Not in white since my last 2 are white.. not that I have anything against them.. just time to switch it up a little 

And I have my excuse picked out already. Xavier needs a case for his computer, so he can have mine. Alex will get the Define.. and I get yet another computer part.. win/win I think


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have a Define R4, Meshify C, and bought a Define C Mini by accident.. and later sold it.
> 
> They are such nice cases to work with.
> 
> ...



ROG or go home   seriously, if you're going to save a buck then keep your board or get a more cost effective one

I'm really not sure if mATX has a midrange/high end future. Especially with DDR5 basically needing more layer counts and SMT slots. We got what, a single very late 6-layer B550M Aorus Pro AX? On the other side there's still the Strix-G but everyone else migrated their higher end mATX to B660

Or maybe Asus will realize that you can only stack things so high, so will bring back the Gene for the real estate 

Isn't Fractal's ATX pretty small?


----------



## phill (Mar 22, 2022)

I need a case to hold many a drives....  We'll see what is about..  I have an idea of one, it's just a question of what do I put into it.....


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2022)

phill said:


> So many apologies guys, I've been neglecting my TPU forum duties and not posting enough!!
> 
> It's a little big I must say, should have a look into my project link if you'd like a few more smiles......  Linky just for the LOL's.....
> 
> ...


Actually that looks cool as hell, with modern hardware (modular PSU, SATA cables or NVMe drives) a similar build would look awesome, even in that case!


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> ROG or go home   seriously, if you're going to save a buck then keep your board or get a more cost effective one
> 
> I'm really not sure if mATX has a midrange/high end future. Especially with DDR5 basically needing more layer counts and SMT slots. We got what, a single very late 6-layer B550M Aorus Pro AX? On the other side there's still the Strix-G but everyone else migrated their higher end mATX to B660
> 
> ...


My procrastinating got me again lol. Was going to buy a Strix B550-F wifi this time.. was only 10 bucks more than my non wifi version.. it went back up 40 bucks lol.

The board was going to be for me and my kids can use mine with the 5600X. I know that combo works well.. maybe I will just get another F board. Plain Jane.. I will more than likely pass over m/atx.. it was a nice thought though.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2022)

Personally I think that Strix has fallen for the once-premium level to normal casual level and they just sell with its known brand. Well, at least in GPUs they sell for insane premium compared to other manufacturers' premium models.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Mar 22, 2022)

phill said:


> So many apologies guys, I've been neglecting my TPU forum duties and not posting enough!!
> 
> It's a little big I must say, should have a look into my project link if you'd like a few more smiles......  Linky just for the LOL's.....
> 
> ...



I have that case in my basement.  Bought it as a prebuilt in 2004.  Has a dead P4 motherboard in it now.  

I'm a sucker for big cases.  I looked at smaller ones when I was building my current rig last year, but ended up with the Phanteks Enthoo Pro.  I have zero complaints.


----------



## droid-I (Mar 22, 2022)

> It's a little big I must say, should have a look into my project link if you'd like a few more smiles


ah, a Tagan PSU, brings back memories. Had a TG480-U01 back in 2004-2005, an unique two fan design, but PSU was short lived. That sample did not play well with my s939 system at the time so it went to recycling.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Personally I think that Strix has fallen for the once-premium level to normal casual level and they just sell with its known brand. Well, at least in GPUs they sell for insane premium compared to other manufacturers' premium models.


Maybe.. I bought a TUF board from newegg.. what a piece of junk compared to my Strix.

And it was dead too, solidifying my opinion


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 22, 2022)

Hi,
All mainsteam boards are hit and miss they mostly fill a price gap between ROG and complete crap 
One I would avoid like the plague is prime or prime deluxe these are bloated crap line.

Only good thing tuf has is 5 year warranty.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Maybe.. I bought a TUF board from newegg.. what a piece of junk compared to my Strix.
> 
> And it was dead too, solidifying my opinion



Yeah, TUF Wifi was a little rough around the edges, but it still outperforms my Impact handily at the same settings  there are good and bad TUF boards

You owe it to yourself to get something with a POST code and OC buttons man, and a temp header for the day you put together a loop


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

Wow the tuf out performed your impact? Good thinkg I didnt buy the Impact lol.. it was more expensive than DH on Amazon.. crazy stuff mang.


tabascosauz said:


> You owe it to yourself to get something with a POST code and OC buttons man, and a temp header for the day you put together a loop




I know I have been fighting myself about that. My mom said I am cheap 

Heck my kids computer even has a postcode and OC buttons  

Well, I guess DH it is.. ouch


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2022)

Sucks that I don't have headers for temp sensors as I have few of those.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, TUF Wifi was a little rough around the edges, but it still outperforms my Impact handily at the same settings  there are good and bad TUF boards
> 
> You owe it to yourself to get something with a POST code and OC buttons man, and a temp header for the day you put together a loop


Hi,
Yeah I killed a couple tuf's but I also killed a couple prime deluxe's also before I gave up and got my current used x299 apex guess micro center was happy all deaths were their boards 
Tuf's did perform good though one pissing thing was x299 tuf didn't have a vrm sensor not sure prime did either.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I killed a couple tuf's but I also killed a couple prime deluxe's also before I gave up and got my current used x299 apex guess micro center was happy all deaths were their boards
> Tuf's did perform good though one pissing thing was x299 tuf didn't have a vrm sensor not sure prime did either.



Not sure about hedt since it's a few years back, but everything Asus below Strix-E on AM4 is RT8894-based ("ASP1106"), so zero accurate monitoring of anything VRM, don't matter if Prime/TUF/Strix. Asus doesn't love placing temp sensors in their VRMs, but Gigabyte and MSI will slap one on just about anything. iirc the ROG ones that have VRM temp rely on something extra (hwinfo thinks it's an embedded controller).

Intel probably a bit better with ISL69269 and whatever monster 20 phase PWM they use for Z690.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> but Gigabyte and MSI will slap one on just about anything.


Yeah, pretty much. Though I had one AM4 Asus (TUF B450-Plus Gaming) which I got as I needed just a cheap board, didn't know that it was as bad as it was. Can't remember that did it have a sensor on VRM.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 22, 2022)

My ASU’s z690 has a vrm temp sensor, and a temp header only 1 though, could have done with more.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 23, 2022)

nothing high end, but it does me fine 
But considering i was on a Q9450 DDR2 system with a GTX 970 12 months ago, its amazing for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

xu^ said:


> nothing high end, but it does me fine
> But considering i was on a Q9450 DDR2 system with a GTX 970 12 months ago, its amazing for me.
> 
> View attachment 240920


THAT is a very beautiful PC!! Well nice indeed!


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Not quite my main PC as such, but I'll be using them hopefully tomorrow and testing them....





Been trying to test this kit for months, I best get to it tomorrow!!    Sadly I thought about it after and missed out the CPUs (boxes too) out of the damn pic...  My blondness shining through there....  lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi,
Which cpu ?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 23, 2022)

xu^ said:


> nothing high end, but it does me fine
> But considering i was on a Q9450 DDR2 system with a GTX 970 12 months ago, its amazing for me.
> 
> View attachment 240920


That looks really nice, I like it! Good job man, super clean


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll guess and say 10980xe


----------



## freeagent (Mar 23, 2022)

I think Phil might be a bit of a hoarder 

Edit:

I do mean that in a good way, if there was an episode on the telly about you're place, I would watch


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which cpu ?





ThrashZone said:


> I'll guess and say 10980xe


Ah, sadly I'm out of date there, but I do have two 7980XE's  
Then I have a 8086k and a 2950X is in the X399 board for Threadripper.


freeagent said:


> I think Phil might be a bit of a hoarder
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I do mean that in a good way, if there was an episode on the telly about you're place, I would watch


Click on my project log in my signature... I dare you


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

phill said:


> I dare you


Oh my god dude. I just had a quick glance, and I will be going back shortly! Snack time for the kidlets


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh my god dude. I just had a quick glance, and I will be going back shortly! Snack time for the kidlets


I need to update it, so I hope it entertains!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

The cooler looks even better than I thought. It just makes it there with the side window panel on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> The cooler looks even better than I thought. It just makes it there with the side window panel on.


Does it come with a freezer section?


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it come with a freezer section?


I needed a rolleyes reaction to that post....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2022)

phill said:


> I needed a rolleyes reaction to that post....


I couldn't resist..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> The cooler looks even better than I thought. It just makes it there with the side window panel on.



Hope that board is screwed down properly


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Hope that board is screwed down properly


Right? That monster could rip the board down..


----------



## Mac the Geek (Mar 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? That monster could rip the board down..


Nahhh.  Once the side panel is on, it'll help wedge the cooler in place.  Stability from one side of the case to the other!  

(It does look nice, OP.  How are temps?)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice cooler, but i'm done with big air coolers, my loop looks better and cools better. Last air cooler i had was a D15, not keen on the look of a big lump sticking off the MB now though.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi,
Yep large air coolers I usually rig a support wire from the top of the case to take some of the weird weight off the board

Lots of people use gpu support bars.. to do the same on pci-e slots so not uncommon.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it come with a freezer section?


Good one! 



Tigger said:


> Hope that board is screwed down properly


Of course, I'm not one of those "well two screws is fine" type guys  And it's "only" 1160g


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Good one!
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm not one of those "well two screws is fine" type guys  And it's "only" 1160g



Yikes 1.1KG


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Yikes 1.1KG


You can round it to 1.2kg  but doesn't some graphics cards have hella heavy coolers too?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> You can round it to 1.2kg  but doesn't some graphics cards have hella heavy coolers too?



My loop is probably 3 times that, but it's spread out i guess. My PC is so heavy now i can hardly lift the tower lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My loop is probably 3 times that, but it's spread out i guess. My PC is so heavy now i can hardly lift the tower lol.


Yea... wonder how much my 2nd PC's loop is as there's the Eisbaer AIO unit and 240x30 + 240x45 rads.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yea... wonder how much my 2nd PC's loop is as there's the Eisbaer AIO unit and 240x30 + 240x45 rads.



More than what you probably think.

My rads are 360x60 and 360x45


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Good one!


I thought you'd find that amusing!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Well, since the chatter in here has been somewhat fun and nice, I'd had a slight change with my setup recently so I thought I'd share that with everyone....









For starters I'll explain briefly...
I have a very good mate local to me who had a 4k screen..  4k has had me interested in it for a while since my previous 'best' screens where my 3 Dell 3008 monitors (2560 x 1600 - oh how I miss the desktop space....) so I've been eagerly waiting to get my hands on a better screen than my 3 1080P  60Hz LG IPS panels.
So this one, is still only 60Hz but it is more importantly, 4k res.  Just for comparisons, the monitor to the left of it, its a 27" 1080P panel Iiyama screen also from the same mate who has lent me the 4k panel. 
Downsides for me with this screen are simply its size...  Its a 43" monitor, being at best 3 feet away (36 inches or around 90cm/900mm however you take it...) its too big.  If I was further back it would be less of a problem.  Sadly, I'm not.
The upsides for me is definitely the res, 4k is massive when browsing and such like as I have the WCG/FAH/Rosetta threads to update, grabbing that data with this screen is great.  Most websites I've been/go  to, really are focused on a 1080P screen, nothing else really matters as such.  When loading it in 4k, its just wasted space, like the C&C Online 'free to play' game I seem to still be playing every so often.
But I really do love the res, so I will have to switch out my 3 1080P panels for at least 1 4k screen, 3 preferably as I love the immersion whilst gaming  

Oh and whilst I'm at it, I'll just share these two pics with you (more to follow in my project thread when I can get around to updating that thing.... sigh) with plans for this lot.....
Empty box picture.....





Because I simply was not willing to put the motherboards on top of each other in their boxes like that



Spoiler: Spoiler!!



, I just thought putting them on the desk was a better option  






Thankfully, I have enough RAM for all the motherboards and CPUs to to test, I hope to heck I can get time to get them all tested   I'll update my project log for the specs and such later and any test results I get with the systems  

Crazy Phill, out!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Well, since the chatter in here has been somewhat fun and nice, I'd had a slight change with my setup recently so I thought I'd share that with everyone....
> 
> View attachment 241321
> 
> ...


Just one word: noice!


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 26, 2022)

I see many goodies in there Phil. Me jelly.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Mar 26, 2022)

My Ryzen box:

Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero * Ryzen 5800X @4.6gz * EK Quantum monoblock + Barrow rad/res/pump * T-Force XTREEM ARGB 32gb 3600mhz * Nvidia RTX 3090 FE * Sabrent Rocket NVMe 1 TB * Seagate Momentus Hybrid 750 gb x 2 * Creative Titanium HD * Corsair Carbide A540
​


​


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Just one word: noice!





Mr.Scott said:


> I see many goodies in there Phil. Me jelly.



Thank you both for the kind words   Just a little bit of what I have been able to collect and what I keep   I hope that I can actually get around to testing and using it tomorrow..  We'll see how Sophia fairs my chances


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> My Ryzen box:
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero * Ryzen 5800X @4.6gz * EK Quantum monoblock + Barrow rad/res/pump * T-Force XTREEM ARGB 32gb 3600mhz * Nvidia RTX 3090 FE * Sabrent Rocket NVNe 1 TB * Seagate Momentus Hybrid 750 gb x 2 * Creative Titanium HD * Corsair Carbide A540
> ​View attachment 241335
> ​


Simple and clean build. I like that. 

Also seeing phill's pic made me want to post a pic of my boxes.

My other (retro) motherboard boxes are in my clothing room tho. Sorry about that.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 26, 2022)

Got my sons rig and mine mostly done.. he could use some more storage.. there are two old 545S 256GB in it.. could use a couple more TBs, and maybe a gpu 









Mine is still a bit ghetto.. The pic doesn’t do it justice, the lights on the board look really nice imo. I added a 24v NMB at the rear, and mounted it with rubber.. I just let it run at 12v it’s quiet. I do want my black and whites back lol.. but for now he can use them..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Got my sons rig and mine mostly done.. he could use some more storage.. there are two old 545S 256GB in it.. could use a couple more TBs, and maybe a gpu
> 
> View attachment 241367
> 
> ...


Both looks nice, could use even better cable management but otherwise nice setups there


----------



## freeagent (Mar 26, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Both looks nice, could use even better cable management but otherwise nice setups there


Oh yeah I know, but honestly.. I have been up since 330am because that is my normal wake-up time lol.. but I am tired, and will probably do it some other time 

Not really much more that I can do with mine, but there are a couple of things I could do some other time heheh. It was a good day today. Got two rigs up and overclocked in a stable manor. The last time I tried to do this I spent 12 hours trying to bring a dead board back to life before I sent it back. And my boy was pretty disappointed. Since that was my old computer it is running at 2K 1:1 flat 16s 1.45v with PBO with jelly. Now I just gotta find something to do with my Z77 OC Formula. I do have some good BBSE and some old school Hypers..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh yeah I know, but honestly.. I have been up since 330am because that is my normal wake-up time lol.. but I am tired, and will probably do it some other time
> 
> Not really much more that I can do with mine, but there are a couple of things I could do some other time heheh. It was a good day today. Got two rigs up and overclocked in a stable manor. The last time I tried to do this I spent 12 hours trying to bring a dead board back to life before I sent it back. And my boy was pretty disappointed. Since that was my old computer it is running at 2K 1:1 flat 16s 1.45v with PBO with jelly. *Now I just gotta find something to do with my Z77 OC Formula.* I do have some good BBSE and some old school Hypers..


We'll see in the nostalgic HW club thread then!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Well, since the chatter in here has been somewhat fun and nice, I'd had a slight change with my setup recently so I thought I'd share that with everyone....
> 
> View attachment 241321
> 
> ...


That is one hellofa collection!


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is one hellofa collection!


Thanks Lex    I'd stay out of the project log, more in there


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 29, 2022)

2 months of headache later, TV machine is back up with some Rev.E and a Strix-I.

4400 18-22-22 @ 1.5V. Coming from fussy B-die and Gigabyte nightmares, this level of effortlessness ought to be illegal


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> 2 months of headache later, TV machine is back up with some Rev.E and a Strix-I.
> 
> 4400 18-22-22 @ 1.5V. Coming from fussy B-die and Gigabyte nightmares, this level of effortlessness ought to be illegal
> 
> View attachment 241654



Gorgeous little system.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> 2 months of headache later, TV machine is back up with some Rev.E and a Strix-I.
> 
> 4400 18-22-22 @ 1.5V. Coming from fussy B-die and Gigabyte nightmares, this level of effortlessness ought to be illegal
> 
> View attachment 241654



Asus to the rescue 

Nice little board


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh yeah I know, but honestly.. I have been up since 330am because that is my normal wake-up time lol.. but I am tired, and will probably do it some other time
> 
> Not really much more that I can do with mine, but there are a couple of things I could do some other time heheh. It was a good day today. Got two rigs up and overclocked in a stable manor. The last time I tried to do this I spent 12 hours trying to bring a dead board back to life before I sent it back. And my boy was pretty disappointed. Since that was my old computer it is running at 2K 1:1 flat 16s 1.45v with PBO with jelly. Now I just gotta find something to do with my Z77 OC Formula. I do have some good BBSE and some old school Hypers..


I thought I was the only one that woke up in that time. Guess it must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I thought I was the only one that woke up in that time. Guess it must be a Canadian thing.


I am on the shop floor at 530am and making parts at 545. I do 4x10s, today being my Friday


----------



## MBE_77 (Mar 31, 2022)

If you go all the way back to Post No. 1, you can see how PC building has changed from being functional to being functional and attractive. I'll need to get some shots of my current PC. Here's one that I built around 2011. AMD Athlon III X3 with 8GB DDR3 RAM.

A 430-watt Thermaltake power supply at the top and a tiny 512MB Nvidia video card. There's a cheap $15 box cooler for the CPU. I think the hard drive was a 100GB SSD with a 500GB spinning drive for video storage. I also had a CD/DVD drive. Much of this was repurposed (CPU, RAM, PSU, both drives) using a mini-ITX Asus motherboard in a Raijintek Metis case. I gave this to a neighbor kid who was going into his first year at community college. It was his first computer and perfect for non-gaming use, which I explained to him.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2022)

Sure PC ownership is breeding Kleptomania somewhat


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

Mine is still form over function, but some of my stuff has rainbow brite lights


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 31, 2022)

Hi,
You mean unicorn rainbow puke


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You mean unicorn rainbow puke


Just as magical as that


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just as magical as that


It's a common mistake to do a total overkill with the lighting.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> It's a common mistake to do a total overkill with the lighting.


Just one set of ram, my board, and my GPU.. but just the board is lit up


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just one set of ram, my board, and my GPU.. but just the board is lit up


Red LED exhaust fan, RGB on CPU cooler and RGB Gigabyte logo on GPU, though I'll probably get RGB front fans.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2022)

I just set everything to red. the strip in the EK CPU block shat itself (second one) so took it out. Been through other colours but they all look cack, and it looks cack with no lights, so i just have it red.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

Redder is bedder. Steak for dinner tonight I think


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I am on the shop floor at 530am and making parts at 545. I do 4x10s, today being my Friday


That was me starting work at my technology Company at 5:30 AM to order things like WDM patchcords before they go obsolete. But I loved going home at 2 PM. It does make for Great weekends if you are into F1, Gaming or European Soccer.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> That was me starting work at my technology Company at 5:30 AM to order things like WDM patchcords before they go obsolete. But I loved going home at 2 PM. It does make for Great weekends if you are into F1, Gaming or European Soccer.


I am just a minion


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> It's a common mistake to do a total overkill with the lighting.


Does this count?







It's not rainbow, B>G>R>R>G>B... But still..

As much as I'm liking the above keyboard, the Redragon model is calling to me...


			Amazon.com


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 31, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I am just a minion


We are all just minions. I should have said the Company I work for. Unfortunately I am in a new dept. and have to start at 7:30 even though I wake up at 3:30. I usually have to use the halfing leaf to get back to bed (Thank you Govt. of Canada). It does not matter what time I go to bed between 9 and Mid night I guess it is the fact that I have always preferred the early shift. Working from home makes it a moot point but you can't Game for 2 hours and then work on multi faceted projects. I do find that Total War AND AOTS are great for bringing on the fatigue. I do love some quick sessions of Just Cause 4 though the explosions are not cool through a sub-woofer (Who would have thought a Sound Bar would work so well with a PC). I do have some Corsair Void Pros and the sound is great but the Sweat is serious.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 31, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Who would have thought a Sound Bar would work so well with a PC


That's why I have mine running through my AVR, I loves my subs 

But we should probably start posting more pics 

I would.. but I am a slob and it is hard to hide that in photos


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 241954
> View attachment 241953
> It's not rainbow, B>G>R>R>G>B... But still..
> ...


Now that's one of the best looking keyboards I've ever seen, though I like my keyboards TKL or 60%. Anyway I would take that to my desk any day!



Tigger said:


> View attachment 241969


Are the card's temps fine without a fan blowing to the VRAM/VRM?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Now that's one of the best looking keyboards I've ever seen, though I like my keyboards TKL or 60%. Anyway I would take that to my desk any day!
> 
> 
> Are the card's temps fine without a fan blowing to the VRAM/VRM?



They seem ok. the bottom fans are blowing upward, snd tops are sucking out, so there is kinda airflow there. just idle, it's 33c


----------



## NDown (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yea... wonder how much my 2nd PC's loop is as there's the Eisbaer AIO unit and 240x30 + 240x45 rads.


Damn, wish they'd continue putting out MATRIX cards instead of the fugly STRIX series


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2022)

NDown said:


> Damn, wish they'd continue putting out MATRIX cards instead of the fugly STRIX series


My Matrix is a pita. Only one version of GPU Tweak works for mine, with a specific driver.. 314.xx or something. I have the card burned with a custom profile that is one step from the edge lol. It’s good to run in the winter


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My Matrix is a pita. Only one version of GPU Tweak works for mine, with a specific driver.. 314.xx or something. I have the card burned with a custom profile that is one step from the edge lol. It’s good to run in the winter


Sucks that the voltage control doesn't work with Afterburner and using the card's voltage control buttons doesn't save, so you have to set it every time again when you shut down the PC.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 1, 2022)

EVGA Precision should allow voltage control to be saved.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> EVGA Precision should allow voltage control to be saved.


But... does it work on Radeon cards?


----------



## skizzo (Apr 1, 2022)

you can see more photos and details about this build on my PC Part Picker page here:  https://pcpartpicker.com/b/dhskcf


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2022)

skizzo said:


> View attachment 242029
> 
> you can see more photos and details about this build on my PC Part Picker page here:  https://pcpartpicker.com/b/dhskcf



that is beautiful, I think I would go with a different color theme, can you change the colors or are those set?


----------



## skizzo (Apr 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that is beautiful, I think I would go with a different color theme, can you change the colors or are those set?



thank you and yes, I got it setup so I can control the color of the fans, and the loop components separately. motherboard lighting like the XMP and Aorus logo, heatsink, and RAM are independent of both loop components and fans. this is what I've had lit up for probably about 2 years. I think I just needed to look at something different and a lot of my audio gear lights up red so matches that a little better lol but my mother board saves RGB light profiles and I made I think 7 of them this week. so now I switch to whatever one I want to look at with ease


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

Damn, I just got a new beefy air cooler, that's one hella pretty watercooled setup and especially as a soft-tube user I like that a lot.

edit: I put the sleeved 24-pin back. If you're wondering about the CMOS battery, that sticker came with TUF B450 board


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> But... does it work on Radeon cards?


Sapphire Trixx then for AMD cards.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 1, 2022)

Hmm that is good to know.. I have the card basically 1 step down from the absolute max voltage and clocks, also have my fan curve burned as well, it is fairly aggressive.. they are nice quality fans.. but a bit loud if you want to live with it daily with the way it’s set up.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> EVGA Precision should allow voltage control to be saved.


It does with EVGA cards. Not sure about other brand Geforce cards. Can't see why it wouldn't though.. As for AMD cards, likely not.



MaenadFIN said:


> Now that's one of the best looking keyboards I've ever seen, though I like my keyboards TKL or 60%. Anyway I would take that to my desk any day!


Which one, the V9000 or the Redragon?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which one, the V9000 or the Redragon?


Both!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Both!


Oh ok. Yeah the V9000 is a solid keyboard. I typing this very comment on it. It's well built and as a keyboard is a joy to use. But I had a great non-illuminated keyboard before. The fact that the lighting scheme needs resetting every time I reboot is getting irritating and that's why I'm looking at the Redragon. On Amazon, I asked a few questions and everyone seems to be comfiming that it remembers it's colour schemes after being power cycled. The user review also indicate that it's a solid unit as a keyboard so. That will be my next go.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh ok. Yeah the V9000 is a solid keyboard. I typing this very comment on it. It's well built and as a keyboard is a joy to use. But I had a great non-illuminated keyboard before. The fact the the lighting scheme needs resetting every time I reboot is getting irritating and those why I'm looking at the Redragon. On Amazon, I asked a few questions and everyone seems to be comfiming that it remembers it's colour schemes after being power cycled. The user review also indicate that it's a solid unit as a keyboard so. That will be my next go.


Ah, that would suck if the lights reset every time. My keyboard is kinda noname as it's an OEM one for Nordic market, hell, I can't find even a product site for this!  but at least it remembers the lighting setting.

Which switches does it have? This has Outemu reds (cherry copies) and feels nice to type and game on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> but at least it remembers the lighting setting.


Lucky! This is my only gripe about it.


MaenadFIN said:


> Which switches does it have? This has Outemu reds (cherry copies) and feels nice to type and game on.


It's membrane. I'm not a fan of mechanical keyboards. I've used them and didn't like the "feel". I actually prefer membrane types. That's just me though.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Lucky! This is my only gripe about it.
> 
> It's membrane. I'm not a fan of mechanical keyboards. I've used them and didn't like the "feel". I actually prefer membrane types. That's just me though.


Ah. Well, some membranes are usable even after getting used to mechanicals, in fact I have one Dell keyboard with laptop'ish keys and it's surprisingly fine to type and game on as well. In fact it's my best spare keyboard, I just use a black IBM-branded Lenovo keyboard on my 2nd rig just for the IBM logo.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It does with EVGA cards. Not sure about other brand Geforce cards. Can't see why it wouldn't though.. As for AMD cards, likely not.


Works on pretty much all Nvidia cards, no AMD though.
Didn't know he had an AMD card otherwise I'd have suggested Trixx first.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Works on pretty much all Nvidia cards, no AMD though.
> Didn't know he had an AMD card otherwise I'd have suggested Trixx first.


Yea, Asus 7970 Matrix on that build.. kinda ass that Precision is Nvidia-only, I thought that it's just EVGA's version of Afterburner and Rivatuner-based.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> kinda ass that Precision is Nvidia-only, I thought that it's just EVGA's version of Afterburner and Rivatuner-based.


EVGA doesn't build Radeon cards and as such they don't code their tools for them.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> EVGA doesn't build Radeon cards and as such they don't code their tools for them.


But I'm wondering that is Precision Rivatuner-based as Afterburner is...

BTW do you remember when Nvidia got angry when Gainward and XFX changed sides and began to be AMD partners in 2008? I sure do! Gainward got back to Nvidia but isn't XFX these days an AMD-only AIB?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 2, 2022)

Had to make sure this wasn't tech purchase thread  let's keep the keeb stuff in there and the late Nvidia AIB memories for nostalgic hardware club

Let's see them PCs!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Had to make sure this wasn't tech purchase thread  let's keep the keeb stuff in there and the late Nvidia AIB memories for nostalgic hardware club
> 
> Let's see them PCs!


Sorry for the little offtopic  we'll try to keep it going ^_^


----------



## dcastellanos (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

I played with the fan calibration in the bios, they went from a minimum speed of 20% down to 5% on those front fans in manual mode.. ahhh much better.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2022)

I thought I'd leave a few quick pics here as I have been working on a few things, I suppose this could be a kinda of teaser for my project log update    It says Your PC ATM but never said which one, so I just thought I'd take a few pics of some of the others I'm working on.....



Ah the small family is together......  With an added surprise.....  Wonder if anyone can see...   I don't think I need to say too much with these pics, so I'll just let them do the talking and I'll......  Grab my coat.....


 

 



 


 

More to come


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 5, 2022)

phill said:


> I thought I'd leave a few quick pics here as I have been working on a few things, I suppose this could be a kinda of teaser for my project log update    It says Your PC ATM but never said which one, so I just thought I'd take a few pics of some of the others I'm working on.....
> 
> View attachment 242530
> 
> ...



"It says Your PC ATM but I am a MOD so kiss it"


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> "It says Your PC ATM but I am a MOD so kiss it"


Well I did say it never said which PC     Gotta get them all working next few days, then wonder what am I going to do with them....  I have a feeling WCG and FAH might be involved somewhere.......  Just as a beginning....


----------



## freeagent (Apr 8, 2022)

Just tweaking my sons build a bit so that I can play with it too 

And spring is here so the house is warming up a bit.. It was near silent before, it’s still pretty quiet compared to mine  









Got my thicc boys back in service for a bit 

I also stuck my old boot drive into that fancy M.2 adapter that came with my board, works pretty good!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2022)

Changed my res to a aquacomputer ultitube D5 150. other was too noisy, as it was not isulated well enough from the case. This has nice rubber mounts, looks ok too. Added a High flow flow meter too.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 9 i think. Flow is still ok even with pump set at 2600rpm. I could do to change the extension and EK rotator to black though maybe.
> 
> Tubing is 16/10


Hi,
Looks like you dropped a couple more 90 fittings off 

I count 7 now with the different reservoir


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like you dropped a couple more 90 fittings off
> 
> I count 7 now with the different reservoir



I did, the output from pump to CPU is more direct. The water in and out on this res is so much better, and has improved flow a fair bit. Also befor the pump was so noisy as high as 4200 RPM, now i can hardly hear it even that high. This also has a filter mesh at the bottom, so no more cleaning the CPU block out after every drain/refill. It is just a better res. I'm afraid i could not recommend the EK FLT res now.

There are only 6 now


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 9, 2022)

Finishing touches on my transfer into the new Antec P101 case. Antec said the front fan setup can be a 3 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm, but I found that actually it can also support both 2 x 120mm AND a 140mm with only minor tweaks. GPU fans are by far the primary source of noise right now, and yes I really do have an additional 40mm fan for RAM cooling (it works a treat might I add). Mostly an assortment of Noctua and Be Quiet fans.


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 11, 2022)

Gave my test bench the 1080ti, not sure if I'll slap an air cooler to it.


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 11, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Gave my test bench the 1080ti, not sure if I'll slap an air cooler to it.


Water near electricity?


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Water near electricity?


So? I did the leak test, it passed with flying colors. And it's not the first time I've water cooled stuff.


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 11, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> So? I did the leak test, it passed with flying colors. And it's not the first time I've water cooled stuff.


I'm sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to water cooling and I have no idea how wearable or durable the parts are. Didn't mean to flame, just saw water near electricity and panicked


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to water cooling and I have no idea how wearable or durable the parts are. Didn't mean to flame, just saw water near electricity and panicked


Most things are fine and as long as you test and check a loop before you switch it on for real, you'll have no issues at all 

That said, I remember a rig I had that for whatever reason decided to leak, was running whilst the water was dripping down the motherboard, over the GPU and in the PCIe slot..  Damn thing just kept going but when I saw it I was like &^%!!! lol  Just shut it down and dried the hardware off and turned it back on again lol    Was fine    Ah, the days of Asus Rampage Extreme X48, Q6600 and a GTX 580 3GB I believe it was...  

Was surprised but as long as you don't tend to use any liquid that will help conduct, it's fine    I just used pure distilled water, that's all   I try to find the right colour tubing but seems to be harder now sadly...  Don't get many choices in the few places I go sadly...


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to water cooling and I have no idea how wearable or durable the parts are. Didn't mean to flame, just saw water near electricity and panicked


No need to apologize. I may have came on a bit too strong. 

This is the filling and leak testing procedure.





I unplugged all the power cables from the hardware (gpu, mobo, ssd's) but not from the pump and radiator fans. The 24-pin from the psu has a (white) loop connector otherwise the power supply won't turn on. The blue/green wire is from the pump (PWM) and goes into the mobo (it looks like it's attached to said white connector but it isn't).

I have a plastic bottle in one hand and the on/off switch of the psu in the other (so to speak). One squeezes the coolant in the reservoir (not visible, behind the radiator) and flicks the switch making sure the pump doesn't run dry (or not too long). Repeat process until reservoir is 75% filled all the while making sure you see no leaks in the process. If one does, stop the process, place bottle near drain and..well..drain.  Fix leak, and try again.

What really makes the process shine is to make sure no other component have power other than the pump and rad fans (and psu of course). That being said I've had, similar like Phil, my fair share of incidents and accidents. Live and learn.


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 11, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> No need to apologize. I may have came on a bit too strong.
> 
> This is the filling and leak testing procedure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great explanation and showcase of the build, looks totally wild! 
I need to make something similar for myself because GPU hybrid mods oh yes, but I need a lot of experience and as you've pointed out, a good testing procedure before I give everything a go. 
Gotta fix the car this year tho, oh the joys of being a racer 
Will post some pics of my latest tinkering when I get home. Now I can have 7 case fans, 5 of them are fitted and I'll probably drill some holes to get 2 more working


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 11, 2022)

Talking of PC cases, I've had the CM Storm Trooper as my main gaming machine for over seven years now and over that time I've upgraded the fans, mobo, PSU, GPU and other components, but it would be a challenge to know what to replace it with. I've noticed that many current full towers don't accommodate all that many 3.5" HDDs, whereas in this case I can fit six.
I'm not in a hurry, but it would have to be full tower, tempered glass side panel and have many of the features of the Storm Trooper. The filters and removable 5 1/4" front panels (x10) are great.
I'm really taken with the CM Cosmos C700M, which is a real beast, but I'm not sure that my wife would agree


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Talking of PC cases, I've had the CM Storm Trooper as my main gaming machine for over seven years now and over that time I've upgraded the fans, mobo, PSU, GPU and other components, but it would be a challenge to know what to replace it with. I've noticed that many current full towers don't accommodate all that many 3.5" HDDs, whereas in this case I can fit six.
> I'm not in a hurry, but it would have to be full tower, tempered glass side panel and have many of the features of the Storm Trooper. The filters and removable 5 1/4" front panels (x10) are great.
> I'm really taken with the CM Cosmos C700M, which is a real beast, but I'm not sure that my wife would agree
> View attachment 243230


Nevertheless looks great and I feel you, old cases used to be super roomy. Now you usally get only two 3,5" bays, like, wtf...

Edit: As promised, pics of my latest addition to the case


----------



## darrenj (Apr 16, 2022)

So I lied a bit promising not to post in the PC ATM forum until Ryzen 4. But I got my hands on a custom side distro plate for the Lian Li 011D mini from a guy in Georgia, USA. At least was posted from there.  Radikult Custom it's called. Very bespoke, works with a D5 pump. I love it! I choose EK blood red transparent colouring. Love the effect. Whaddya think?  

















GOOD BEER!


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi,
Nice use of 45 degree fittings


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2022)

Had to put the lian li fans on the bottom going in. The single link connector was too big and would not fit on the top. Have got them all linked together, and have connected the RGB to the motherboards ARGB header, screw using the lian li hub when it is not needed. 
From my experience with the corsair and now the lian li fans, any 5v ARGB fans can be connected directly to the board to control the RGB LEDS.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 17, 2022)

Just rotated my Noctua U9S for a rear exhaust airflow setup with new Arctic MX-5 paste on my Ryzen 5600X. Right now with PBO negative offsets and 25 degC ambient I'm seeing around 43 degC at idle and average of 60 degC while gaming. Full-bore Cinebench R23 rendering for 10 minutes at full fan speed reaches a max of 74 degC. Pretty solid thermal performance when it only has a 95x95mm footprint and doesn't touch the closest RAM stick.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 17, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Just rotated my Noctua U9S for a rear exhaust airflow setup with new Arctic MX-5 paste on my Ryzen 5600X. Right now with PBO negative offsets and 25 degC ambient I'm seeing around 43 degC at idle and average of 60 degC while gaming. Full-bore Cinebench R23 rendering for 10 minutes at full fan speed reaches a max of 74 degC. Pretty solid thermal performance when it only has a 95x95mm footprint and doesn't touch the closest RAM stick.



That date on the GPU's shroud is when you last changed the thermal compound? Rly?  Like some auto-mechanics do that with the oil change on the engine's cover.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 17, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> That date on the GPU's shroud is when you last changed the thermal compound? Rly?  Like some auto-mechanics do that with the oil change on the engine's cover.



Yeah exactly like that! It really helps when working on a system to remind myself what paste I used and when because I completely forget otherwise. I guess there's more discrete areas on the GPU shroud to write on, but ah well who cares.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 20, 2022)

Got a new fan for my cooler today, now they all match 

The VRM sinks on this board are a lot beefier than on the Strix F, the last time I tried a fan like this I didn’t have any problems, my TY-143 fits perfectly right to the bottom. On this board that is as low as that fan will sit. I get a few hundred extra revs and an extra 28cfm and a 2c lower max temp. Aaand, when using the fan tuner in bios, they all go down to 5%, so nice and quiet 

I might have enough room to stick those ginormous Thermalright nvme sinks in place.. doubt it though


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 20, 2022)

@freeagent what is the thingy on the most bottom slot? It's not a soundcard, too big. M.2 raid card or something? Just curious


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> @freeagent what is the thingy on the most bottom slot? It's not a soundcard, too big. M.2 raid card or something? Just curious



Going by the mount screws showing, i would say a M.2 card.

Here is mine anyway. improved cooling on GPU.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 20, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> @freeagent what is the thingy on the most bottom slot? It's not a soundcard, too big. M.2 raid card or something? Just curious


Yup it’s an M.2 raid card. It just has a single ssd on it, so it’s fine where it is


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 21, 2022)

Got a nice, imo shot of my PC earlier this morning.


----------



## skizzo (Apr 21, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Gave my test bench the 1080ti, not sure if I'll slap an air cooler to it.
> View attachment 243202



what is in your res that makes it look like that sandy brown color?


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 21, 2022)

skizzo said:


> what is in your res that makes it look like that sandy brown color?


Hi,
Looks like a foam air bubble sponge 




Which tend to break down and fragments get stuck in everything


----------



## skizzo (Apr 21, 2022)

ohhh ok, thanks! the ones that came with my pumps are smaller and black so didn't even think it could have been one of those things.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 21, 2022)

skizzo said:


> ohhh ok, thanks! the ones that came with my pumps are smaller and black so didn't even think it could have been one of those things.


Hi,
Yeah ek I believe sends one that is white I've never used it though brown is pretty nasty looking though and it looks very large 

Either that or it's ice coffee


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like a foam air bubble sponge
> <snip>
> Which tend to break down and fragments get stuck in everything


I've not yet had this issue, but it's a temporarily setup.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 21, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I've not yet had this issue, but it's a temporarily setup.


Hi,
EK's were pretty cheap and just handling it stuff was already coming off lol so I passed using it even briefly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 21, 2022)

My res has a steel mesh filter in the bottom of the res. its pretty good but not sure if it will cause a corrosion problem, though i do have a additive in my water.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My res has a steel mesh filter in the bottom of the res. its pretty good but not sure if it will cause a corrosion problem, though i do have a additive in my water.


Hi,
It would need to be stainless steel or copper or brass 
Sadly to cut costs some use cheap tin and coat it with nickel or something so they can say all parts are not corrosive, yeah I'm looking at you ek lol their old fittings from like 4 years ago are/ were shit not completely nickel plated and had bare spots inside them so they corroded.

They finally started making fittings out of brass and nickel/... plating them
But they always hid behind use premix fluids and don't mix metals but they already mix metals for you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It would need to be stainless steel or copper or brass
> Sadly to cut costs some use cheap tin and coat it with nickel or something so they can say all parts are not corrosive, yeah I'm looking at you ek lol their old fittings from like 4 years ago are/ were shit not completely nickel plated and had bare spots inside them so they corroded.
> 
> ...



Just looked, the filter is fine stainless steel wire mesh. Being Aquacomputer it should be good quality.

I had a EK nickel block a while ago before this supremacy classic and imo the nickel coating was babba, After this one it will be copper only if possible as i think it looks better anyway.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

Got some new Adata Gammix 3200C16 sticks for my kids computer yesterday so I could go back to my 4x8 configuration 






And I changed up my air config a little bit..












Sometimes pictures just don't do any justice 

A little air flow - YouTube


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi,
I would say holy duct tape batman


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I would say holy duct tape batman


I guess I could have put some fresh stuff on instead of re-using what I cut off


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I guess I could have put some fresh stuff on instead of re-using what I cut off


Hi,
Maybe black it goes with everything 


			Amazon.com : black duct tape


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Maybe black it goes with everything
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : black duct tape


I agree, there are some things a Sharpie just cannot do


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 27, 2022)

custom loop honeymoon was very short lived 

@freeagent in your honour good sir, imma try the brown pads again this time


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Got some new Adata Gammix 3200C16 sticks for my kids computer yesterday so I could go back to my 4x8 configuration
> 
> View attachment 244691
> 
> ...


Why is the top fan as an intake


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Why is the top fan as an intake


Because if it would be exhaust it will steal the air from the CPU fan?


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Because if it would be exhaust it will steal the air from the CPU fan?


But even I as a dumb guy know that that's against how thermal physics work as hot air rises up


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Because if it would be exhaust it will steal the air from the CPU fan?



The CPU fan has air directly from the fan opposite it. I figured maybe extra cool external air in top and front and into CPU fan, but maybe a rear fan to suck it out of the case might help


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> But even I as a dumb guy know that that's against how thermal physics work as hot air rises up


Hi,
Know your posters 

This guy also overclocks memory and this is the second thing the top/ intake fan is doing, blowing cooler room air on those memory sticks
First perk is notice where it's positioned it's in front of the cpu air cooler and thus feeding it with cooler room air  

As far as heat rises well that is true but the front case fans blow air through the case and out the back not redirection forces needed from the top as exhaust.

Which is a brilliant way to cool to birds with a single fan


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

If hot air rises in your case, you aren’t moving enough air 

It’s mainly for my memory but it does help with the CPU too


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Bears s**t in the woods, water follows gravity and hot air rises. But you can cage a bear, pump water where you want and blow air in any direction you like with a fan.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

529cfm intake and 267cfm hanging on the cooler, no redirection needed


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

Well, who am I to judge  just more cleaning then.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Well, who am I to judge  just more cleaning then.


Bear poo?


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
Cleaning filters is normal maintenance
And yes the top of every case has a filter same as the front I wonder why that is


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cleaning filters is normal maintenance
> And yes the top of every case has a filter same as the front I wonder why that is



To keep cat toe beans from going through steel mesh?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cleaning filters is normal maintenance
> And yes the top of every case has a filter same as the front I wonder why that is


Dust does follow the laws of gravity and if your system is off dust tends to accumulate on top but your logic is also true.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cleaning filters is normal maintenance
> And yes the top of every case has a filter same as the front I wonder why that is


Ever wondered why they're called dust filters?


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Ever wondered why they're called dust filters?


Hi,
Well by your logic the "dust filter" is to catch dust from "Inside the case" little harder to clean imho 

Maybe a new thread of dust/ gravity and filters should be made we stressed off topic


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Since I'm here I might as well post something on topic. Finally managed my first test fit it's only been an idea in my head for about 6months.


Still need to finish the fan housings and controller, dust filters and some sort of housing for the network switches. Oh and paint it all aswell as fit led strips to the rest of the treads.

Oh and get round to buying a CPU for my Nas or upgrade my 3600x and throw that in the nas.

RGB stairs, have that gamers!!!


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

I don’t use filters. I change my furnace filter, sweep the floor, dust the furniture.. no real problems with dust. Sure it does build up, but it’s not horrible. Plus I have a Metro Datavac.. dust does not concern me 

My upstairs rig on the other hand.. it flows maybe a third of the air mine does, and that thing gets dusty. Again, no filters on that one either..


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don’t use filters. I change my furnace filter, sweep the floor, dust the furniture.. no real problems with dust. Sure it does build up, but it’s not horrible. Plus I have a Metro Datavac.. dust does not concern me
> 
> My upstairs rig on the other hand.. it flows maybe a third of the air mine does, and that thing gets dusty. Again, no filters on that one either..


Hi,
If anything I better my filters the screen alone is pretty lame
I'm using additional speaker cloth which catches micro dust not just the bunnies 
I do the same on the front just vac them when needed.

I also cut the metal grid off the top of the case for less restriction 

Yes I need some black tape too


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> If anything I better my filters the screen alone is pretty lame
> I'm using additional speaker cloth which catches micro dust not just the bunnies
> I do the same on the front just vac them when needed.
> ...


That's a pretty good idea I have the fan plates for my server cut and ready but I didn't know what cloth to use on them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
I had some speaker cloth from some old speaker
I've also use regular a/c filter material to it's just a tad to restrictive and it's only white so tough to tell when it's dirty so the black speaker cloth is best.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

No filters on my case either.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

The dust from terracotta clay here is brutal, I don't need filters in my office as that's pretty airtight and I have a pretty good pm filter on my HVAC but thats only when I'm in there and my main home server is on 24/7 as it's our firewall and smart home server. I moved it under the stairs as that's the coolest place in the house without AC but the dust will be an issue.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

I clean the front filter 1-2 times a month, still a noticeable dust buildup here.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

That's probably 6months worth with no filters on my daily driver maybe I should give her a blast with the shopvac in reverse tomorrow.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

Filters are like condoms, they just get in the way and ruin the sensation..

I prefer bareback, got the kids to prove it


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Filters are like condoms, they just get in the way and ruin the sensation..
> 
> I prefer bareback, got the kids to prove it


The best post in a while without a doubt.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Filters are like condoms, they just get in the way and ruin the sensation..
> 
> I prefer bareback, got the kids to prove it


It's not the dust I worry about on my main system it's the damn geckos over the past few years I've had to rebuild the HVAC control board I think 3 times because the stupid things have Ted bundy'ed themselves on an open coil or capacitor.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

My step daughter lives in FL, I think they have geckos or iguanas or something like that.. they had to build a screened enclosure for the pool..


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Filters are like condoms, they just get in the way and ruin the sensation..
> 
> I prefer bareback, got the kids to prove it


Hi,
Okay that was an unexpected comparison


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Why is the top fan as an intake





Lenne said:


> But even I as a dumb guy know that that's against how thermal physics work as hot air rises up





freeagent said:


> If hot air rises in your case, you aren’t moving enough air
> 
> It’s mainly for my memory but it does help with the CPU too



Man's B-die is so cool it's room temp at this point   

As to the question, top exhaust can help case and CPU temps but it does nothing for RAM because it just sucks hot air back over the DIMMs. It doesn't matter how big of a fan you have or how fast the fan spins, B-die cannot work with hot exhaust.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Man's B-die is so cool it's room temp at this point
> 
> As to the question, top exhaust can help case and CPU temps but it does nothing for RAM because it just sucks hot air back over the DIMMs. It doesn't matter how big of a fan you have or how fast the fan spins, B-die cannot work with hot exhaust.


TBH I haven't been interested that much in RAM overclocking after DDR1 bh-5..  I may just put some fine OC to RAM if they overclock, but I don't pay premium for that.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

Funnily enough I have not been interested in memory clocking since ddr1/ddr2 days. After hopping on the B-Die train I tuned them more than I did any other set I have owned, good fun 

Best part is no extra kids came from it


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Funnily enough I have not been interested in memory clocking since ddr1/ddr2 days. After hopping on the B-Die train I tuned them more than I did any other set I have owned, good fun
> 
> Best part is no extra kids came from it


IIRC I have some Hynix chips and one interwebz buddy just said that up to 1.4V is safe, try some OC'ing. Well, I have some headroom as I'm running these (HyperX 32GB 3200 CL16 kit) @ 3466 1.38V.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay that was an unexpected comparison


Yeah, but it really works!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

top of card, no dust



rear vent, no filter, open to air.



Seems my setup is pretty good.



freeagent said:


> Filters are like condoms, they just get in the way and ruin the sensation..
> 
> I prefer bareback, got the kids to prove it



Should let your wife see this awesome post


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> top of card, no dust
> View attachment 245423
> rear vent, no filter, open to air.
> View attachment 245424
> ...


Hi,
You've altered your machine half dozen times or more in the last few weeks actually seems every couple days bud
Not sure no dust atm means a heck of a lot being inside it so often  

By the way who in their right mind filters the back of a machine rear vent no filter


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You've altered your machine half dozen times or more in the last few weeks actually seems every couple days bud
> Not sure no dust atm means a heck of a lot being inside it so often
> 
> By the way who in their right mind filters the back of a machine rear vent no filter



None on bottom intake either. Also i don't clean it every time the sides are off, so if there is no dust in it, it's been like that for a while. 

The no rear filter depends on your case pressure i would think, negative would need a filter. I was attempting to show it is not sucking dust through the filterless rear vent 'shrug'


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> top of card, no dust
> View attachment 245423
> rear vent, no filter, open to air.
> View attachment 245424
> ...


Be careful with those little heatsinks to not short the backside of your GPU 


... I remember when I had a Hercules Radeon 9500 Pro which had a heatsink as stock on the backside of its GPU. looked weird though


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Be careful with those little heatsinks to not short the backside of your GPU



Tbh with the full block it probably does not need them, i might take them off later, i'll let all the dust in again though 'shrug'


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah misunderstood the "rear vent, no filter" bit my bad 

Yep rgb puke on the royal kit when running even though aura is off even tried stealth mode still on when system is running 
Only time everything is off is when the system is off so that will work I do turn systems off when not using 

No time to play with the royal 4000c16 2x16gb kit atm but will maybe this weekend I'm still painting and the z490 system is in another room than it normally would be which is on my desk next to my x299 system.



Optimus foundation cpu block looking good to but damn should of gotten the gold kit


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah misunderstood the "rear vent, no filter" bit my bad
> 
> Yep rgb puke on the royal kit when running even though aura is off even tried stealth mode still on when system is running
> ...


I have to ask, why the quick connectors?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah misunderstood the "rear vent, no filter" bit my bad
> 
> Yep rgb puke on the royal kit when running even though aura is off even tried stealth mode still on when system is running
> ...



Try openRGB https://openrgb.org/


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have to ask, why the quick connectors?


Hi,
I get tiered of draining and refiling the entire system to do basic stuff 

Plus at one time I was testing a lot of cpu blocks and qdc's made it so easy to swap them out 
Now it just make maintenance so much easier.



Tigger said:


> Try openRGB https://openrgb.org/


Yeah I've read about that thanks.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I get tiered of draining and refiling the entire system to do basic stuff
> 
> Plus at one time I was testing a lot of cpu blocks and qdc's made it so easy to swap them out


I can relate.... draining, refilling and getting the most air out of loop just sucks.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 29, 2022)

Well, tried to mount my new M.2 coolers.. my CPU heat sink is too big to use anything but the stock sink, if it was just .5mm smaller it would not interfere. Ahh well.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Well, tried to mount my new M.2 coolers.. my CPU heat sink is too big to use anything but the stock sink, if it was just .5mm smaller it would not interfere. Ahh well.
> 
> View attachment 245453


I want you to get a rear fan!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I can relate.... draining, refilling and getting the most air out of loop just sucks.



My loop seems great for fill and air bleed now. I have fitted my drain to the port under the bottom rad so it is the very lowest point in the loop.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi,
Decided to clean cpu block while I was swapping memory out, it's not plexi so tough to know what's going on inside
Pretty clean but painted the sigV2 black instead of the polished brass it started looking a little funky so time is good

First coat black goes with everything one bad thing about the optimus sigV2 it's rough nickel or rough nickel narrow minded bastards  




When the block looked good


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I want you to get a rear fan!


I don't need one


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't need one
> 
> View attachment 245689


Damn you...


----------



## tabascosauz (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't need one
> 
> View attachment 245689



I will never get tired of seeing that 5150Mhz effective clock. Now that's the mark of a real maniac   I imagine sitting next to your PC is like sitting in one of those turboprop airliners


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I will never get tired of seeing that 5150Mhz effective clock. Now that's the mark of a real maniac


Testing my 2nd rig, you will like those clocks too..  runnin linpack after every 1mhz bus bump.

4422MHz atm


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I imagine sitting next to your PC is like sitting in one of those turboprop airliners


Luckily I sit about 9 feet away


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Luckily I sit about 9 feet away


My PC is literally a desktop as it's next to me.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Luckily I sit about 9 feet away



sit near the wing on one of those alaska airlines Q400s and the prop blades are probably also 9 feet away, similar 3000rpm sensory experience I'd imagine


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

Well, like I said, I have my main PC on desk next to me


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> sit near the wing on one of those alaska airlines Q400s and the prop blades are probably also 9 feet away, similar 3000rpm sensory experience I'd imagine


The "Whoosh" starts at about 1800 I think 



Lenne said:


> Well, like I said, I have my main PC on desk next to me




Up until Covid came I had my Meshify on the desk.. but I gave up my desk so my kid to do his school work at home. I ended up building him a nice pc using my first AM4 parts. The ram in it is pretty sucky compared to what I am used to though.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Up until Covid came I had my Meshify on the desk.. but I gave up my desk so my kid to do his school work at home. I ended up building him a nice pc using my first AM4 parts. The ram in it is pretty sucky compared to what I am used to though.


Well... I had 4x4GB 2400 @ 2666 kit before my current 2x16GB 3200 @ 3466 one.


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Well... I had 4x4GB 2400 @ 2666 kit before my current 2x16GB 3200 @ 3466 one.


NIce!

I tried to boot at 3600 with the stock timings and I had to clear the CMOS.. was not happy with that.. I am not really sure what they can do yet, i will save that as a surprise. .


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> NIce!
> 
> I tried to boot at 3600 with the stock timings and I had to clear the CMOS.. was not happy with that.. I am not really sure what they can do yet, i will save that as a surprise. .


I may have some headroom as I run these at 1.38V currently, my interwebz buddy said that up to 1.4V is safe with these Hynix chips..


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2022)

I have no clue what they are, I set 3600 at 1.45v and yellow light


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have no clue what they are, I set 3600 at 1.45v and yellow light


Cannot remember which chips I have, damn..


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2022)

New case, GPU and reservoir.  Not the best picture, but it will do for now.  It was tight fit with both 360 rads!


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2022)

That is alotta ram 

Nice


----------



## onemanhitsquad (May 2, 2022)

got mine on pre-order!!!   (not sure if I embedded this right - if not ok to do let me know)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="







" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> got mine on pre-order!!!   (not sure if I embedded this right - if not ok to do let me know)
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


It's amazing how well that april fools joke aged.


----------



## Arrakis9 (May 3, 2022)

HammerON said:


> New case, GPU and reservoir.  Not the best picture, but it will do for now.  It was tight fit with both 360 rads!
> View attachment 245927


lol that is a true snake fitting if i've ever seen one on that drain port. made me chuckle when I saw it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

Fitted new Heatkiller IV. Managed to use the EK thick backplate for it too.


----------



## Yraggul666 (May 8, 2022)

We finally did it, it's complete.
Couldn't fit the front fan on the NH-D15, i mean we could, we did, but it touched the RipjawsV in a bad way(pun intended)i wasn't sure if any dmg would occur so i'm running with the middle fan only atm;
and yes i know it can be mounted higher on the heatsink for this purpose exactly.
The X3D is hot, alot hotter than the X, i don't dare think what the temps would be in any other case with any other air cooler.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 8, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I will never get tired of seeing that 5150Mhz effective clock. Now that's the mark of a real maniac   I imagine sitting next to your PC is like sitting in one of those turboprop airliners


That's what my server sounds like 14 hours a day


----------



## N/A (May 12, 2022)

new wheels


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2022)

Got a 3d printed GPU support from my friend.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 14, 2022)

It's nice. He should sell those.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> It's nice. He should sell those.


I need to put some lighting so it glows through the Nvidia logo and GeForce text  too bad I don't have any green/RGB strips though.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 16, 2022)

I finally found a GPU at an _almost_ fair price so I was able to put my AMD system back together.  I'm still trying to figure out a case choice, but in the meantime I used one of my retired WCG cases.

System specs are listed over there
<----------------


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2022)

A little spring cleaning
LG 55SK 8000 screen
Samsung HW-MS650 sound 
Ryzen 5 5600G


----------



## Secret Rival (May 21, 2022)

Hello, hope everyone has been well.  
I'm still struggling along with this Chassis; I would like to build another computer to use while I work on this.
I think I want to go AMD/Ryzen since this is an Intel (I5 chip I believe). I have to do some parts homework though.
Once I pick out a motherboard, I'll be ready to roll.

     I was hoping to get advice on a good Bly Ray Burner/Player. I haven't pulled the trigger on one because I wanted to get some opinions.
Y'all have some good opinions/ recommendations here  I bought my Klipsch Speakers on advice here and they are fantastic.
(1st song from Pearl Jam's 2nd album 'vs' - Track one - Go. I don't even have my subwoofer hooked up but it sure sounded like it!)

I've been buying some Blu Rays lately (Shaw Brothers are making a comeback!) and I think it is time to get a capable Bly Ray burner. I'd love to hear some opinions on something Quality for a good price if a good price on anything is possible these days.

Thank to all!! Always a great help.

(In case someone never heard Go, its a good song the like that don't come around anymore. I cannot believe it is almost 30 years ago!! I could dedicate this song to 'Time'!!)


----------



## The red spirit (May 21, 2022)

Jetster said:


> A little spring cleaning
> LG 55SK 8000 screen
> Samsung HW-MS650 sound
> Ryzen 5 5600G
> ...


Does it run toasty?


----------



## micropage7 (May 21, 2022)

HammerON said:


> New case, GPU and reservoir.  Not the best picture, but it will do for now.  It was tight fit with both 360 rads!
> View attachment 245927


nice although that L on the rad makes my anxiety higher


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 21, 2022)

Below is a system I am about to sell
R5 3600
1070
2x8 3600

Yes, I know it's fuzzy. My phone camera apparently permanently updated into a 1ft focus range. Also, the SSD on a dongle is temporary.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2022)

RMA'd the CPU, RMA'd the board, RMA'd the RAM...may as well have RMA'd my own lifespan


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> RMA'd the CPU, RMA'd the board, RMA'd the RAM...may as well have RMA'd my own lifespan
> 
> View attachment 248222


You should just call it RMAbox at this point.


----------



## Kissamies (May 21, 2022)

I RMA'd a 3.5mm cable myself... sounds like all of us have something broken?


----------



## ThrashZone (May 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You should just call it RMAbox at this point.


Hi,
Yeah 
My portable rma box that doesn't travel anymore 

Guessing the only item not rma'ed yet is the case & controller hell to pay if they have issues


----------



## freeagent (May 21, 2022)

Lenne said:


> sounds like all of us have something broken?


I broke one of my Royals.. I tried to write some RGB stuff to it, and now it is dark after a power off until I turn on some software to get it running again. I have no idea what I did wrong.


----------



## Kissamies (May 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I broke one of my Royals.. I tried to write some RGB stuff to it, and now it is dark after a power off until I turn on some software to get it running again. I have no idea what I did wrong.


Damn  those are the prettiest RAM sticks ever.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> RMA'd the CPU, RMA'd the board, RMA'd the RAM...may as well have RMA'd my own lifespan
> 
> View attachment 248222


When it's finally back together, are you going to add in a GPU?


----------



## looniam (May 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> RMA'd the CPU, RMA'd the board, RMA'd the RAM...may as well have RMA'd my own lifespan
> 
> View attachment 248222


now find a way to cram two 240mm rads . .   sweet looking nonetheless.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> When it's finally back together, are you going to add in a GPU?



Only fits low profile. Not interested as Vega 8 works fine with a hefty OC



looniam said:


> now find a way to cram two 240mm rads . .   sweet looking nonetheless.



might be a physical impossibility unless you know of some pocket dimension tech


----------



## looniam (May 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> might be a physical impossibility unless you know of some pocket dimension tech


i hear rod sterling . 




e: i have seen somethings . . challenge accepted?


----------



## darrenj (May 22, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You should just call it RMAbox at this point.


or RMAed box



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah misunderstood the "rear vent, no filter" bit my bad
> 
> Yep rgb puke on the royal kit when running even though aura is off even tried stealth mode still on when system is running
> ...


Dude I love the chaos of the tubing, eclectic. Just but som transparent red dye and it will look like a living thing!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Only fits low profile.


Still, you could fit an A2000 in it and it would run really well, certainly better than the IGP. However, if you are happy with the APU as is, then it's all good.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 22, 2022)

darrenj said:


> or RMAed box
> 
> 
> Dude I love the chaos of the tubing, eclectic. Just but som transparent red dye and it will look like a living thing!!


Hi,
Colored fluids only stain and make cleanup more nasty been there done that is many configs aio & air/ blue typical block and even monoblocks
Coolest was golden shower it was the wildest 

Maybe some colored tubing one day but clear has been my preference I saw some weird stuff attached to the clear tubing on one build and replaced that piece hopefully before it spread.
Check ph level and it was a good ph-8 so guessing it was some left over acid green shit was like v-d


----------



## darrenj (May 22, 2022)

looniam said:


> now find a way to cram two 240mm rads . .   sweet looking nonetheless.


A bit like this? 



http://imgur.com/Xwk1ee8




http://imgur.com/MuADEtc


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 22, 2022)

darrenj said:


> A bit like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What tubing?


----------



## darrenj (May 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> What tubing?


Ek soft tubing then
I would recommend Corsairs, they have a thinner and very soft tubing för these tighter builds.
I am using the corsair tubing on my latest build


----------



## looniam (May 23, 2022)

darrenj said:


> Ek soft tubing then
> I would recommend Corsairs, they have a thinner and very soft tubing för these tighter builds.
> I am using the corsair tubing on my latest build


swapped to corsair from EK both (primochill?) a while ago and have no complaints - (until i tear it down)

my picture is too big to upload. 

E: this not an endorsement of any brand, just i don't se a crapload of plasticizer


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2022)

looniam said:


> my picture is too big to upload.



Down-size it in Paint!


----------



## looniam (May 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Down-size it in Paint!


i'm too stupid!


----------



## Kovoet (May 23, 2022)

Jetster said:


> A little spring cleaning
> LG 55SK 8000 screen
> Samsung HW-MS650 sound
> Ryzen 5 5600G
> ...


Brilliant concert that was and Glenn still alive there


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2022)

Just tweaked my fan setup a bit and dusted her out


----------



## SpittinFax (May 28, 2022)

Got my new Radeon RX 6600 and it performs great. But I got tired real quick of the three stock 80mm fans screaming in my ear so I re-pasted and de-shrouded the card the following day after getting it. Now it's got 2 x 120mm Be Quiet SW3 fans hung on there and maximum speed at 1450rpm is only around 30dB (ridiculously quiet), with GPU hotspot temperatures around 82C max. And that's with a +20% power limit and memory overclock so it can't really get much hotter than that.

Anyway I reckon this 1080p beast machine won't see any further upgrades until I need more storage or upgrade the GPU again. Unlikely to be any time soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2022)

Got some new hardware upgrades:

Z690 Aorus Master motherboard
32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 6000Mhz DDR5
i7 12700K @ Stock
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB


----------



## Frizz (Jun 9, 2022)

Hurray for EOFY, got rid of my Legion Laptop to go back to a desktop in dreamy white .

I could not wait for the new RTX cards and AM5 socket


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 9, 2022)

Frizz said:


> Hurray for EOFY, got rid of my Legion Laptop to go back to a desktop in dreamy white .
> 
> I could not wait for the new RTX cards and AM5 socket View attachment 250362View attachment 250363View attachment 250366View attachment 250367View attachment 250368View attachment 250369


Black mouse pad and black display frame plus monitor arm? 1/10.

Don't forget:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2022)

Frizz said:


> Hurray for EOFY, got rid of my Legion Laptop to go back to a desktop in dreamy white .
> 
> I could not wait for the new RTX cards and AM5 socket View attachment 250362View attachment 250363View attachment 250366View attachment 250367View attachment 250368View attachment 250369



Very nice build. Nice board too, i have the same one, and same CPU.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 9, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Black mouse pad and black display frame plus monitor arm? 1/10.
> 
> Don't forget:
> View attachment 250377


I love Pandas. 


Tigger said:


> Very nice build. Nice board too, i have the same one, and same CPU.



Thanks! I wanted an open loop setup like yours but unfortunately had no more kidneys to sell


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2022)

Frizz said:


> I love Pandas.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wanted an open loop setup like yours but unfortunately had no more kidneys to sell



Yeah a custom loop can be expensive. just worked it out, it was roughly £630 with fans tubing fittings pump rads and blocks


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2022)

A little something I slapped together over the past week.  (system specs for details)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I slapped together over the past week.  (system specs for details)
> 
> View attachment 250399
> 
> View attachment 250400



Nice, how you finding the 12700k.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice, how you finding the 12700k.


Coming from X299, fast AF... Lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Coming from X299, fast AF... Lol



Don't you feel dirty having a ADL setup. I always feel they get a certain amount of derision on TPU now it seems to me to be a bit AMD biased.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Don't you feel dirty having a ADL setup. I always feel they get a certain amount of derision on TPU now it seems to me to be a bit AMD biased.


IDGAF what others do....lol
I'm more than fine with this build.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Don't you feel dirty having a ADL setup. I always feel they get a certain amount of derision on TPU now it seems to me to be a bit AMD biased.


Not this guy, I only bought AMD because Intel was sucking a bit in comparison. I am looking forward to see what they bring out next, probably more excited for that more than AM5..


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Coming from X299, fast AF... Lol



Welcome to the (i7 12700K) club


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> IDGAF what others do....lol
> I'm more than fine with this build.



Too right, nothing wrong with the 12700k, it kicks it in ST performance.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I slapped together over the past week.  (system specs for details)
> 
> View attachment 250399
> 
> View attachment 250400


Man...........Be Quiet makes great hardware. Nice one!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Man...........Be Quiet makes great hardware. Nice one!


I got a guy who made sure I was taken care of there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> IDGAF what others do....lol


Nor should you! Buy what you want, do what you want. Someone has a problem with it, tell them to sod-off and get knotted.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 9, 2022)

To me it doesn't matter what you run. We are all in this hobby together.. we all love hardware.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> A little something I slapped together over the past week.  (system specs for details)
> 
> View attachment 250399
> 
> View attachment 250400


Oh baby the Evangelion components!



Frizz said:


> Hurray for EOFY, got rid of my Legion Laptop to go back to a desktop in dreamy white .
> 
> I could not wait for the new RTX cards and AM5 socket



Sad times! T.T


----------



## Rithsom (Jun 10, 2022)

Maintenance. Lots and lots of maintenance. I basically gutted my system in anticipation of a couple of key upgrades. Namely, a new CPU and a larger radiator.








I also plan on doing some solder work on my 2060 Super. My goal is to replace that weird pigtail connector with one of these:




There are some currently unused, "vestigial" through holes on the PCB that I believe I can solder this connector to. I've already done some testing with a multimeter, and everything looks good so far. And oddly enough, my water block already has a cutout for a connector in that exact area.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> Maintenance. Lots and lots of maintenance. I basically gutted my system in anticipation of a couple of key upgrades. Namely, a new CPU and a larger radiator.
> 
> View attachment 250528
> View attachment 250530
> ...



Didn't know they made waterblocks for 2060 supers....


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Don't you feel dirty having a ADL setup. I always feel they get a certain amount of derision on TPU now it seems to me to be a bit AMD biased.


TPU isn't the nicest place. You just ignore some of its nonsense over time.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 10, 2022)

We are all PC enthusiasts, with varying knowledge and components. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi,
x99 in current state until place is sold all other builds are off site.
Installed D15 instead of the darkrock 4 pro 
Returned the darkrock 4 pro to amazon I did not like it 
I couldn't use it's fans my memory was in the way on both sides and frankly putting a fan between the towers was way to tight.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 10, 2022)

Last Pic.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 11, 2022)

I just dusted the system and ditched my TY-147B and put it back on the cooler in the 5600X system and swapped in my TL-D14X. Summer is here so a little extra directed airflow is helpful. The iPPC fans idle at 5% so it’s nice and quiet.. sorta


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 11, 2022)

sneekypeet said:


> Last Pic.
> View attachment 250548


Nice Gundam /s


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 11, 2022)

Here's my budget gaming PC I built so I could work from home during lockdown.

i5 10400F Stock
MSI PRO H410M-B Mobo
Inno3D GTX 1660 Stock
AData XPG 16GB @2666Mhz
MX500 1TB SSD
SilverStone 500W Fully Modular PSU
Generic RGB case
Stock Intel cooler

This is a super quiet build. I've set it up so the CPU and GPU fans turn off when they are below 40°c & when breached, they'll only ramp up to 55% maxmium speed. It's perfect for uninterrupted Netflix viewing.


----------



## Makaveli (Jun 13, 2022)

My current build specs in sig.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Veseleil (Jun 17, 2022)

I wanted to share a brief history of my latest builds and their transformation into current state.
Not so long ago there was this thing called Phenom II X4 965 BE with GTX 550ti 1GB, 12GB RAM and indestructible Hitachi 7200rpm 500GB HDD. In 2017 came the Aorus 1060, mostly for cryptomining purpose (it was over 350eur back then, and Zcash was a thing), and Asus Vento A9 case (if i remember correctly) was modified:







Also modded stock cooler with the Delta fan:








Then came the Xeon, and I've used the same case. The Phenom was repacked into another case and eventually sold. I still regret that decision. It was a gift from a friend, and a fine piece of AMD engineering history.





Then I've decided to buy a more powerful GPU. Not too many choices really. It was between heavily used (cryptomining OFC) 1080ti or new 5700XT, for around 450eur. It was an easy one really. The scale comparison with 1060 which had overkill heat sink:








It was not too long until I've figured that my locked Xeon can't properly feed the 5700XT, so I've decided to build a whole new PC. Bought two new cases, the CM Q500L with intention of heavy modifications, and a generic RGB case. The Q500L was intended for the Ryzen, and generic one for the Xeon. Well, Dark Rock Pro 4 couldn't fit into Q500L (the front panel couldn't close), and there was some annoying static interference with MSI motherboard's audio which persisted even after board RMA (got a new board, it was the damn case's insane static apparently). So Xeon got the Q500L in the end.

This PC is rarely used, and it's mostly for LAN gaming with my friend. I let the fans spin for 50% on that occasion.  The Gigabyte's BIOS fan settings are terrible, so i bought that little hub for pennies. No such thing like open source FanControl back then (i think). If i ever get a chance on 4790K for a fair price, there will be another cutout at the front, PSU turned around, fans orientation moved to form a negative pressure, and a better CPU cooler. Until then, it's a nearly silent or silent compact ATX box.

















And my main rig:











I'll probably swap the RGB fans for a pair of P14s at the front, and P12 at the back for performance and noise. It's hard to take a proper photo of purple lights, it tends to be captured as blue in darker environment.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

Welp, got the CPU cooler on, but the M.2 still wont fit lol.. guess either a new platform or water cooling will be the only way to use it lol. Dammit.





Not sure how it performs yet, but it is smaller, and lighter than FC140, so no high hopes there.. on a positive note, the black cooler fans are pretty nice to the touch and have some beef to them. Quality goods right there. Oh I also put the little M.2 cooler on, it’s a little classier looking imo.


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Welp, got the CPU cooler on, but the M.2 still wont fit lol.. guess either a new platform or water cooling will be the only way to use it lol. Dammit.
> 
> View attachment 251321
> 
> Not sure how it performs yet, but it is smaller, and lighter than FC140, so no high hopes there.. on a positive note, the black cooler fans are pretty nice to the touch and have some beef to them. Quality goods right there. Oh I also put the little M.2 cooler on, it’s a little classier looking imo.


You can fit 280mm rad on top? You could get an Arctic liquid freezer II 280. Good performer but damn ugly CPU block.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> You can fit 280mm rad on top? You could get an Arctic liquid freezer II 280. Good performer but damn ugly CPU block.


Just say NO to AIO


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just say NO to AIO


Well your air cooling is saying no to your m.2. The only thing wrong with AIOs are misinformed people that refuse to bend.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just say NO to AIO



They're still waiting on ya


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just say NO to AIO







tabascosauz said:


> They're still waiting on ya



That Optimus block is legit @freeagent  should do it....


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Well your air cooling is saying no to your m.2. The only thing wrong with AIOs are misinformed people that refuse to bend.


I had an AIO before.. performance started to taper off after 12-14 months, and after 2 years I had to dial back my settings. By the third year it was pretty much done for me. Plus it had a rattle can pump after the first week lol.

Performance was excellent when it was there. But once it started to taper off it was really no better than a heatsink. I was using 120x38s the entire time. Sometimes in push/pull.

Also, a lot of people say their AIO is better than their air coolers that did not get the same fresh air that their AIO gets.

Also, from what I have seen is that a lot of peoples temps with their AIO suck compared to mine. I don’t idle in the 40s or 50s, more like the 20s and low 30s.



tabascosauz said:


> They're still waiting on ya



I honestly forgot about that.. I think I will take you up on that shortly


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I had an AIO before.. performance started to taper off after 12-14 months, and after 2 years I had to dial back my settings. By the third year it was pretty much done for me. Plus it had a rattle can pump after the first week lol.
> 
> Performance was excellent when it was there. But once it started to taper off it was really no better than a heatsink. I was using 120x38s the entire time. Sometimes in push/pull.
> 
> ...



Modern decent AIO are kinda pointless over Air coolers unless you are pushing 200 plus watts performance wise..... My 5950X sits in the low 60s under full load the same as any decent Tower cooler because it's stock I just wouldn't deal with a huge chunk of metal blocking access to stuff. A lot of AIO are designed with intel in mind you have to look at AMD performance to really compare Gamers Nexus does pretty good reviews on them another factor is unless someone has your identical setup.... Case/motherboard/cpu/ambient you can't compare temps. My buddy in Arizona with a 5800X same case, same cooler, same mobo runs about 10C warmer than my 5800X based system because his ambient is 8c higher.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I had an AIO before.. performance started to taper off after 12-14 months, and after 2 years I had to dial back my settings. By the third year it was pretty much done for me. Plus it had a rattle can pump after the first week lol.
> 
> Performance was excellent when it was there. But once it started to taper off it was really no better than a heatsink. I was using 120x38s the entire time. Sometimes in push/pull.
> 
> ...


I've got a Kraken x60 from someone from TPU and it's still running. It really depends on the brand and as always, luck of the draw.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 17, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That Optimus block is legit @freeagent  should do it....



And I can personally vouch for the Foundation block. The 3070 Ti forced me back to the C14S or else I would still be using it. But, to be honest I don't miss it that much at 142W, it is a big difference thermally but you know how these CPUs are, no real diff

The TechN is as good if not better.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> And I can personally vouch for the Foundation block. The 3070 Ti forced me back to the C14S or else I would still be using it. But, to be honest I don't miss it that much at 142W, it is a big difference thermally but you know how these CPUs are, no real diff
> 
> The TechN is as good if not better.


Hi,
TechN if you're in the EU is a good option
They did have some wonky cold plate milling quality issues "cooling fins were crooked as hell" in the beginning though not sure that was fixed or not they said they weren't binning bad cold plates because it would add to costs I had some image samples but they are on a different machine.

Optimus always has good quality and frankly these two blocks cost the same amount in the US it's a go to if in stock.

Here's a sample




By the way I would of gotten a techn intel copper if they had one but no way a nickel plated one with that type of milling.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

It’s so tiny 







Wondering if I should have got the white instead.. ahh well.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

I just can't justify £110 for that cooler.  Mrs is letting me get away with a new monitor, GPU, CPU and cooler and extra exhaust fan as it is.  Feel like I'm taking liberties.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> I just can't justify £110 for that cooler.  Mrs is letting me get away with a new monitor, GPU, CPU and cooler and extra exhaust fan as it is.  Feel like I'm taking liberties.


That seems expensive, FC140 is better for my CPU but this one is pretty close. The fans are pretty nice.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> That seems expensive, FC140 is better for my CPU but this one is pretty close. The fans are pretty nice.


So that is a Noctua DHU12A?  So jealous.  It would even fit in my case.  Going to get a Deepcool AK620 for the ultimate snug fit as every Noctua cooler I looked at was 165mm tall and I have 160mm clearance.  Fail.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2022)

£110 for a cooler expensive, my loop cost £630. Worth it though I guess.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> So that is a Noctua DHU12A?  So jealous.  It would even fit in my case.  Going to get a Deepcool AK620 for the ultimate snug fit as every Noctua cooler I looked at was 165mm tall and I have 160mm clearance.  Fail.



If you want you could fit a Noctua NH-U12A, it's 158mm tall.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> If you want you could fit a Noctua NH-U12A, it's 158mm tall.
> View attachment 251378


I do not have the budget for that, I'm afraid.  The Deepcool AK620 was reviewed here very favourably and it enables me to get a 5800X instead of a 5700X.  Clearance is 160mm too so close isn't the word.  Anyone do loans on here or want to sell me their NH-U12A for £50 - £60?


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 17, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> Maintenance. Lots and lots of maintenance. I basically gutted my system in anticipation of a couple of key upgrades. Namely, a new CPU and a larger radiator.
> 
> View attachment 250528
> View attachment 250530
> ...


I think we have the same case  Forgot the brand/model, to be honest...


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> So that is a Noctua DHU12A?


No it is this:






						Ultra120EX REV.4 BLACK – Thermalright
					






					www.thermalright.com
				




Edit:

I might use it for a bit we’ll see.. I like how small it is.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 17, 2022)

Looks good and would fit in my case.  Shame it's in 'Murica.  Would take an age to ship here and would probably cost the same as the Noctua after shipping.  Ah well.  Nice build, getting back on topic.


----------



## phill (Jun 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> £110 for a cooler expensive, my loop cost £630. Worth it though I guess.


I don't even think to total up the cost of things, it just ends badly.....

Lovely PC's everyone!!    Love this thread!!


----------



## Finners (Jun 18, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> I do not have the budget for that, I'm afraid.  The Deepcool AK620 was reviewed here very favourably and it enables me to get a 5800X instead of a 5700X.  Clearance is 160mm too so close isn't the word.  Anyone do loans on here or want to sell me their NH-U12A for £50 - £60?



Have you looked at the ID cooling se-226-xt? seems a bargain from reviews but I've no first hand experience.



			https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09FDXJV3M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2022)

It’s a good cooler, but 12 cores with boost is ok, but add a heavy load and she falls apart a bit with full power limits. Turning down limits also reduces performance capabilities. It will be ok for my 5600X though. I did snag it’s fans to try out in my setup.. I haven’t run it yet I just got it all together.






Edit:

Ok, using Linpack Xtreme as my load, same power settings on the cpu for both coolers, the same 55% iPPC limit for 2200RPM and my load was 85c on FC140 after 20 passes with a 10GB load, and did not drop under 4500MHz.. On TRUE I stopped the test at 3 passes as it was trying to pass 92c with clocks at 4375MHz ish. Testing was done with an ambient temp of 20c.

It looks kind of goofy but it works really well.. I do let the cpu fan wind up to 2500 revs but the case fans are limited to 2200 revs.


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 18, 2022)

Finners said:


> Have you looked at the ID cooling se-226-xt? seems a bargain from reviews but I've no first hand experience.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09FDXJV3M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I want something with twin high rpm fans as I don't care about noise, just performance.  But thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2022)

JKRsega said:


> I want something with twin high rpm fans as I don't care about noise, just performance.



Look no further 

I have set to boost to only 5GHz , I cant get it to spit out more than 1.425.. whatever..


----------



## Blaeza (Jun 20, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Look no further
> 
> I have set to boost to only 5GHz , I cant get it to spit out more than 1.425.. whatever..
> 
> View attachment 251637


I've just found the BROWN NH U12A at a bargain price, so will be muddling on with my Vetroo V5 until I get my 5800X...
So you have 3000rpm fans! WTF... My case fans are all running at a set speed that I can't control, even with FanControl.  Me sad...


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 22, 2022)

Couldn't help myself when I saw the NZXT H7 Flow case so I bought it. Not bad on price at £119. I found the build very straightforward and easy. Lots of room, easy cable management and very well put together. The air flow is excellent. Decided to get the EZ GPU bracket as I heard some stories around ram issues on RTX 3080's with bending and this bracket actually works very well with a very nice flat support piece at the top which holds the GPU very well.. ARGB..well what can I say!!!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 30, 2022)

It was time to post about my system on PCPP again, so I took some pictures of it.















			https://pcpartpicker.com/b/TWZZxr


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 30, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It was time to post about my system on PCPP again, so I took some pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Cool!  Looks like the same case I have.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 30, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Very Cool!  Looks like the same case I have.


Yep, Phanteks Enthoo Pro M.

I do want to upgrade it to something else soon. Probably a Fractal Define R5, because that case is awesome.


----------



## opheen (Jul 2, 2022)

My system now and the tweaks i have done.  O11MiniAir Msi PRO z690-A DDR4 - i7 12700KF - TeamGroup3200c14 - Gigabyte AORUS RTX3080 10gb LHR XtremeWaterForce WB - PSU SilverStone sx1000 SFX-L - Custom WaterCooled.


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Final update on the NZXT H7 Flow build. Just added the white extension cables to the GPU and motherboard. Have to admit had a few issues with cable management as the space in the rear between the back cover could be a bit deeper as it was a struggle to get everything tidied up. the cables were fairly cheap at £18 for the motherboard, 2 sets for the GPU and only one for CPU power which I have not used. Overall I am impressed with the case as the look is just nice and clean.



vMax65 said:


> Final update on the NZXT H7 Flow build. Just added the white extension cables to the GPU and motherboard. Have to admit had a few issues with cable management as the space in the rear between the back cover could be a bit deeper as it was a struggle to get everything tidied up. the cables were fairly cheap at £18 for the motherboard, 2 sets for the GPU and only one for CPU power which I have not used. Overall I am impressed with the case as the look is just nice and clean.


One issue though during stress and thermal testing and probably for another thread. Temps are very good with a per core overclock on my 12700K with 5.2GHz on two cores, then stepping down to 5.1Ghz and finally a 5GHz all core on the P-cores vcore is on adaptive. Temps seem fine at an all core 5GHz with a Cinebench R23 multicore loop test hitting 85 degrees max on the hottest core but cores 2 and 6 only hit 76 degrees C which is almost a 10 degrees difference...A fraction over 24K multi score. I have repasted with Noctua NT-H2 which is excellent and to be honest not worried as temps are still well below the limit. Could this be an issue with the Intel 'bending' socket design and would it be worth getting that new Thermal Grizzly CPU Frame?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2022)

vMax65 said:


> Final update on the NZXT H7 Flow build. Just added the white extension cables to the GPU and motherboard. Have to admit had a few issues with cable management as the space in the rear between the back cover could be a bit deeper as it was a struggle to get everything tidied up. the cables were fairly cheap at £18 for the motherboard, 2 sets for the GPU and only one for CPU power which I have not used. Overall I am impressed with the case as the look is just nice and clean.
> 
> 
> One issue though during stress and thermal testing and probably for another thread. Temps are very good with a per core overclock on my 12700K with 5.2GHz on two cores, then stepping down to 5.1Ghz and finally a 5GHz all core on the P-cores vcore is on adaptive. Temps seem fine at an all core 5GHz with a Cinebench R23 multicore loop test hitting 85 degrees max on the hottest core but cores 2 and 6 only hit 76 degrees C which is almost a 10 degrees difference...I have repasted with Noctua NT-H2 which is excellent and to be honest not worried as temps are still well below the limit. Could this be an issue with the Intel 'bending' socket design and would it be worth getting that new Thermal Grizzly CPU Frame?


That's a tidy GPU support bracket.


----------



## opheen (Jul 2, 2022)

vMax65 said:


> Final update on the NZXT H7 Flow build. Just added the white extension cables to the GPU and motherboard. Have to admit had a few issues with cable management as the space in the rear between the back cover could be a bit deeper as it was a struggle to get everything tidied up. the cables were fairly cheap at £18 for the motherboard, 2 sets for the GPU and only one for CPU power which I have not used. Overall I am impressed with the case as the look is just nice and clean.
> 
> 
> One issue though during stress and thermal testing and probably for another thread. Temps are very good with a per core overclock on my 12700K with 5.2GHz on two cores, then stepping down to 5.1Ghz and finally a 5GHz all core on the P-cores vcore is on adaptive. Temps seem fine at an all core 5GHz with a Cinebench R23 multicore loop test hitting 85 degrees max on the hottest core but cores 2 and 6 only hit 76 degrees C which is almost a 10 degrees difference...A fraction over 24K multi score. I have repasted with Noctua NT-H2 which is excellent and to be honest not worried as temps are still well below the limit. Could this be an issue with the Intel 'bending' socket design and would it be worth getting that new Thermal Grizzly CPU Frame?


Hey, if you look at the mod i did to the retention mechanism(Grind those "Ears" down so they are at same level as the frame, it will still give some pressure but eliminate the pressure on IHS which causes the bending + washers. i am down 11c and i have no issues att all  but i have to admit that the frame from Thermal grizzly or the other ones that you can get looks good!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 2, 2022)

My 5600X system that my kids fight over.











The cooler works pretty decently too, considering this system is nearly silent.


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 2, 2022)

opheen said:


> Hey, if you look at the mod i did to the retention mechanism(Grind those "Ears" down so they are at same level as the frame, it will still give some pressure but eliminate the pressure on IHS which causes the bending + washers. i am down 11c and i have no issues att all  but i have to admit that the frame from Thermal grizzly or the other ones that you can get looks good!


That is a big drop in temps! Thanks will take a closer look...


----------



## opheen (Jul 2, 2022)

vMax65 said:


> That is a big drop in temps! Thanks will take a closer look...


Satisfied that it makes such a big difference in temperatures and not least stability, it is clear that it will vary how big a difference it will make in each individual case.
Men "lapping" + washer mod + Grind retention mechanism \ Change it out will make a significant difference


----------



## wolf (Jul 5, 2022)

Slowly getting there with the new LG C2 42 setup, managed a decent job of mounting the sound bar beneath it for maximizing my space limited setup. Lots of cable management left to sort out

.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

wolf said:


> Slowly getting there with the new LG C2 42 setup, managed a decent job of mounting the sound bar beneath it for maximizing my space limited setup. Lots of cable management left to sort outView attachment 253667.


Hi,
Soundbars don't get a lot of love 
I love mine even a couple really cheap insignia 2.0 with base boost work pretty well


----------



## wolf (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Soundbars don't get a lot of love
> I love mine even a couple really cheap insignia 2.0 with base boost work pretty well


I suppose I can see both sides of the coin, as somewhat of a budget audiophile myself (ain't we all on a budget of some kind?) it wouldn't have been my first choice when ranking outright audio quality as the top purchase requirement, and value second. But what I might have purchased that preferenced sound quality first, hand zero chance of fitting - at least not with any semblance of neatness, which counts in a family home.

So, when a mixture of audio quality, cost, effective use of space, and a seamless experience (LG sound bar with LG TV, one remote to rule them all and it's perfectly easy just as promised etc)... well that changes the equation by a fair margin and an LG brand, wall mountable sound bar shot to the top of the desirable options list. The cost was quite acceptable, and for taking a fairly visibile spot in our small family home here, it really fits the bill 10x over. My wife can pick up the LG remote and watch whatever she wants, no PC needed at all, and have great sound to boot.

I'm quite fortunate (smart plan in hindsight?  ) in the sense the whole TV as a monitor thing has really worked well for the other half too!

The biggest issue now with the TV, and I knew this would happen years ago when I first went 1440p, was now I am comitted to a PC/GFX setup that can service this sort of monitor, which essentially is 4k60fps at a minimum, targeting 120+ for headroom. Not a terrible notion for those with deep pockets, but as a 'not rich' person, this hobby is sure to continue to be pricey if I want to stay on that bleeding/current gen edge.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi,
Yep I have a LG soundbar on my LG tv to which both are my 2nd entertainment center on my x99 system
Image is dark but soundbar like yours is on the bottom 
,


----------



## wolf (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Yep I have a LG soundbar on my LG tv to which both are my 2nd entertainment center on my x99 system
> Image is dark but soundbar like yours is on the bottom


Mines the SN5Y, albeit I know very little about specific models, just that it very much fits the description of what I needed it to do, and them some


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 5, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I just can't justify £110 for that cooler.  Mrs is letting me get away with a new monitor, GPU, CPU and cooler and extra exhaust fan as it is.  Feel like I'm taking liberties.


IMO it never made sense for me to spend over 60 EUR for cooler ever. There are usually big coolers at that price and they rival quite decent AIOs and match D14, maybe even D15. Overpriced coolers are just scam for those who don't know that only mass of heatsink and fans matter.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 5, 2022)

wolf said:


> Slowly getting there with the new LG C2 42 setup, managed a decent job of mounting the sound bar beneath it for maximizing my space limited setup. Lots of cable management left to sort outView attachment 253667.


how can you see the entire screen when you seat at around 50 cm??? XD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> how can you see the entire screen when you seat at around 50 cm??? XD



Constant head turning i guess. No offense but i think a 42" screen used that close as a monitor is a bit pointless.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 5, 2022)

wolf said:


> Slowly getting there with the new LG C2 42 setup, managed a decent job of mounting the sound bar beneath it for maximizing my space limited setup. Lots of cable management left to sort outView attachment 253667.


everything looks good before the cables take over it


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Constant head turning i guess. No offense but i think a 42" screen used that close as a monitor is a bit pointless.


Nah, I thought the same thing till I got the 48 inch C1... Takes maybe 5m to get use to. I definitely wouldn't do it for a pc primarily used for work but if it's mainly used for gaming/content consumption it's pretty amazing.


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> how can you see the entire screen when you seat at around 50 cm??? XD





Tigger said:


> Constant head turning i guess. No offense but i think a 42" screen used that close as a monitor is a bit pointless.


I don't sit that close to it, more like ~75-90cm , I've acclimatised already and it's no issue for me.


oxrufiioxo said:


> Nah, I thought the same thing till I got the 48 inch C1... Takes maybe 5m to get use to. I definitely wouldn't do it for a pc primarily used for work but if it's mainly used for gaming/content consumption it's pretty amazing.


Pretty much! adjusted super fast, gaming is crazy immersive without being straining, and desktop use is pretty much situation normal.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 6, 2022)

Frizz said:


> Hurray for EOFY, got rid of my Legion Laptop to go back to a desktop in dreamy white .
> 
> I could not wait for the new RTX cards and AM5 socket View attachment 250362View attachment 250363View attachment 250366View attachment 250367View attachment 250368View attachment 250369



Re-arranged my setup as having the PC on the left just didnt feel right! Have looked at other setups for inspiration and found a neat trick to hide the cables behind the PC.. by tilting it.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 8, 2022)

Just upgraded the graphics card.


----------



## The King (Jul 8, 2022)

My PC ATM.  Who needs a case anyway lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2022)

Not much change, got out of the habit of messing with it constantly. The loop has settled ok, no goop in the water. Temps are creeping up though as it is summer here, ambient room temp is 24c now.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not much change, got out of the habit of messing with it constantly. The loop has settled ok, no goop in the water. Temps are creeping up though as it is summer here, ambient room temp is 24c now.
> View attachment 254094


Windows 98 CD as a coster for morning coffee


----------



## Veseleil (Jul 8, 2022)

The King said:


> My PC ATM.  Who needs a case anyway lol


People with cat(s).


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 8, 2022)

My XP build had the noisy Eagle Tech keyboard w/cheap and light ABS keys. I found some thick PBT caps on Ebay (new) and installed them.
The RGB is only under the keys now but that's fine with me. They are a little less noisy & rattle less. $22 not bad.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2022)

Makaveli said:


> Windows 98 CD as a coster for morning coffee



It was for using on a Socket A retro build but the CD is ruined and won't read in my BRB.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not much change, got out of the habit of messing with it constantly. The loop has settled ok, no goop in the water. Temps are creeping up though as it is summer here, ambient room temp is 24c now.
> View attachment 254094


I love the big beautiful modern PC with a Windows 98(first edition) CD resting at the base..


----------



## JATownes (Jul 9, 2022)

Getting ready to swap to my rad fans to some Asus Maglevs, so thought I would take a couple pics before I tear it all down for a drain and good cleaning.  The QL fans are gorgeous, but provide horrible performance on a radiator. 








My son also printed me some diffusers for my RBG strips, so I'm stoked to see how those look when I get done with it.





Hope to have it done before my wife gets back from a trip tomorrow, but we'll see what my kids have to say about that.  Wish me luck!

JAT


----------



## eazen (Jul 9, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Getting ready to swap to my rad fans to some Asus Maglevs, so thought I would take a couple pics before I tear it all down for a drain and good cleaning.  The QL fans are gorgeous, but provide horrible performance on a radiator.
> 
> View attachment 254204
> View attachment 254205
> ...


Reminds me of this pipe game I used to play on old windows. Nice


----------



## JATownes (Jul 9, 2022)

eazen said:


> Reminds me of this pipe game I used to play on old windows. Nice


 I set my background to the old Windows pipe screensaver when I first finished it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Getting ready to swap to my rad fans to some Asus Maglevs, so thought I would take a couple pics before I tear it all down for a drain and good cleaning.  The QL fans are gorgeous, but provide horrible performance on a radiator.
> 
> View attachment 254204
> View attachment 254205
> ...



I'll be interested to see how them new fans are. I have the same case and 2x360mm EK rads, so could be persuaded to change my fans too. I have 3x Corsair LL120mm and 3x Lian Li SL120mm fans.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'll be interested to see how them new fans are. I have the same case and 2x360mm EK rads, so could be persuaded to change my fans too. I have 3x Corsair LL120mm and 3x Lian Li SL120mm fans.


I'll definitely let you know. I've spent the last week recording GPU, CPU and Fluid Temps against ambient, so I'll have good data to compare.  

I'm putting it back in the same configuration (bottom pull and side intake, top push and rear exhaust) and I'm only swapping the fans on the rads, so should give a decent apples to apples comparison between the fans.  

JAT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I'll definitely let you know. I've spent the last week recording GPU, CPU and Fluid Temps against ambient, so I'll have good data to compare.
> 
> I'm putting it back in the same configuration (bottom pull and side intake, top push and rear exhaust) and I'm only swapping the fans on the rads, so should give a decent apples to apples comparison between the fans.
> 
> JAT



Thx
I'm using bottom pull, top push, side 1x120mm in, no rear. seems to be working ok, but i feel my temps should be better with the rads i have. 1x360/45 and 1x 360/60 so maybe i just need better fans.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 9, 2022)

Latest lab machine update.  Pulled over 6000 in PCMark 10.
Intel 11400, 32gb bdie, Optane, Radeon Pro wx 3100, Seasonic plat/custom cables, 5" touchscreen


----------



## khemist (Jul 12, 2022)

Bought an OLED monitor (LG 42C24LA), had to get a nice desk to do it justice.

I'd say it's the most impressive upgrade i've done in a long time, battlefield 1 looks amazing.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 12, 2022)

khemist said:


> Bought an OLED monitor (LG 42C24LA), had to get a nice desk to do it justice.
> 
> I'd say it's the most impressive upgrade i've done in a long time, battlefield 1 looks amazing.


very nice and clean I like it.

however glass + coaster on the desktop surface is a spill waiting to happen  and a major no no!


----------



## maochen (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Flyordie (Jul 13, 2022)

Ok. Guess I'll update what my PC looks like now.. after its teardown and rebuild. I've only ever posted a photo from the top in this thread I believe? Here's the full setup, including my pump/res setup which works GREAT in this case.

Took these pics as I was doing a quick clean up of the radiators, fans and inside of the case and such. So, yes.. its dusty but its clean now. A year of dust and owning a Husky will do this. -_-

Some note- EKWB fittings, do not like XSPC ball valves. The gasket doesn't seal on the EKWB fittings. Just the way it was machined. Had to order an XSPC fitting for it. 
These EKWB Torque fittings.. are amazing. Worth every penny. 

As for the filter in the pump pic- Had some chrome flake off in my loop and destroy a D5. So, put one of those in.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 13, 2022)

khemist said:


> Bought an OLED monitor (LG 42C24LA), had to get a nice desk to do it justice.
> 
> I'd say it's the most impressive upgrade i've done in a long time, battlefield 1 looks amazing.


Now save up and get yourself a nice ergotron for that thing. 

Ps.
Bonus points for X2HR.


----------



## khemist (Jul 13, 2022)

I've got a monitor arm, i need an adapter to fit it on this as it has the bigger mounting holes.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 15, 2022)

khemist said:


> I've got a monitor arm, i need an adapter to fit it on this as it has the bigger mounting holes.










Around 2:10 this guy mentions how he mounted his, washers will be required as that's what I saw from other users on hardforum.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 15, 2022)

Took mine outside today for some fresh air and sunlight. And it had a date with my Datavac.. let’s just say that things went well between them


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 15, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Took mine outside today for some fresh air and sunlight. And it had a date with my Datavac.. let’s just say that things went well between them
> 
> View attachment 254849


Nice! My Datavac is one of the best things I ever bought.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 15, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> View attachment 251310



I don't always case mod, but when I do, it's replacing stamped fan grilles with wire grilles.





sam_86314 said:


> It was time to post about my system on PCPP again, so I took some pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brown fans and optical drives, oooohhh yeaaahhhh!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 17, 2022)

i was working in the work shop today and my 32 year old son said" Dad why is your pc like a 14 years olds"

so i replyed " how many 14  years old do you know who smoke a pipe" in my mind it sounded like a good reply but he just looked puzzled. kids eh . but me daughter would of known colours make me calm. well thats my excuse anyway, its hot as hell here today..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> i was working in the work shop today and my 32 year old son said" Dad why is your pc like a 14 years olds"
> View attachment 255084
> so i replyed " how many 14  years old do you know who smoke a pipe" in my mind it sounded like a good reply but he just looked puzzled. kids eh . but me daughter would of known colours make me calm. well thats my excuse anyway, its hot as hell here today..



How many 14 year olds can spend a couple of grand on their PC. Unless mammy and daddy buy it for them, so they can show off on a tech forum.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 18, 2022)

good reply Tigger, i will keep that as a back up bud.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2022)

Went out and bought the new case yesterday evening, finally got it all together. Cable management was.. thought provoking lol. It wasn’t terrible but it took some thought.












At least it’s all working lol.. I will make a new color profile.. it’s all rainbowy and quiet


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Went out and bought the new case yesterday evening, finally got it all together. Cable management was.. thought provoking lol. It wasn’t terrible but it took some thought.
> 
> View attachment 255732
> View attachment 255735
> ...


That looks great! Even the backside looks good. (not you, the PC)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2022)

alright, my rig is finally "somewhat" up to date 

5yrs with the i5- 6600k 6yrs with the GTX 1070, only 2x1tb HDD to swap for something else later (one single 2tb i guess and the second for a 1tb SSD, maybe? ) one 1tb 2.5" SSHD to be replaced by a SSD  later

stage 1 : CPU MOBO cooler (end 2021)


stage 2: GPU (2 weeks ago) swapping the Enermax fan for a Cooler Master Halo 120 white (aRGB ofc ... unicorn puke FTW! wait... no ... pure white FTW! )


stage 3: (yesterday) replacing all my Corsair ML and AF with one more Halo 120 (black this time) back exhaust, 2 Arctic P14 140 (white/Transparent, no led but they do nicely )top and 3 Fractal Aspect 14, no more clicking noise from the AF, damn silent and positive pressure for now, temperatures are fine (more or less same as before but lower RPM on the fans, 600-1000rpm range for all except CPU) might reverse the P14 and the Halo 120 later for test


also Lian Li Strimer 2x8pin extension white (without the RGB element, don't need it  )


what? Ryzen 7X00 Radeon RX 7X00, Intel 13X00 and Nvidia RTX 40X0 comming soon?
oh well, maybe in 6yrs again?  (OR IS IT!? will probably replace the 3600 with a 5700X or even a 5800X3D, noticed price drop on the 5800X/X3D recently ... they are almost sub 350chf  in some shop )


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 3, 2022)

eazen said:


> Reminds me of this pipe game I used to play on old windows. Nice




DOS for me lol



			https://i.gyazo.com/534b364f5a46287b3f57e25e7a0bd81b.png


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2022)

Replaced my Lian li 011 Dynamic with a failing front I/O with a 011 Dynamic Evo. Fans are quieter the case is laid out better and gives you more room where you need it and all the 1 thumbscrew fan brackets are very nice if you need to remove a water loop quickly. It doesn't look nearly that bright irl.


----------



## Veseleil (Aug 3, 2022)

erocker said:


> Replaced my Lian li 011 Dynamic with a failing front I/O with a 011 Dynamic Evo. Fans are quieter the case is laid out better and gives you more room where you need it and all the 1 thumbscrew fan brackets are very nice if you need to remove a water loop quickly. It doesn't look nearly that bright irl.
> 
> View attachment 256817


Show us more of that audio gear.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 3, 2022)

erocker said:


> Replaced my Lian li 011 Dynamic with a failing front I/O with a 011 Dynamic Evo. Fans are quieter the case is laid out better and gives you more room where you need it and all the 1 thumbscrew fan brackets are very nice if you need to remove a water loop quickly. It doesn't look nearly that bright irl.
> 
> View attachment 256817


Ive got those same Presonus studio monitors at my secondary set up.  Love em.  Affordable and crystal clear.  Cheers to decent PC audio!


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Show us more of that audio gear.


Sure!




Old pixel 3 hooked into a Loxji P20 hybrid tube amp. Bunch of Koss KPH30i's, PortaPro's and Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro's. Hifiman HE400i 2020 versions with some Aliexpress Hifiman knockoff headband.

For my computer:



Goes from Computer to Modius DAC, RCA's go to the SYS preamp/splitter that go to the Presonus 4.5"monitors. The other channel from the SYS goes to the tube preamp, which then goes to the SMSL SP200 amp. There's also balanced XLR's going from the Modius directly to the SMSL amp for XLR balanced out. The Atari is 3d printed with a Raspberry Pi in it.

Oh, I also have the 3.5" Presonus speakers at work and I can't recommend them enough for really good sounding smaller desktop speakers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2022)

erocker said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 256939
> Old pixel 3 hooked into a Loxji P20 hybrid tube amp. Bunch of Koss KPH30i's, PortaPro's and Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro's. Hifiman HE400i 2020 versions with some Aliexpress Hifiman knockoff headband.
> 
> ...


Wow! You sir are very serious about your sound! BTW, nice little mini-Atari 2600 there. RPi4 case?


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wow! You sir are very serious about your sound! BTW, nice little mini-Atari 2600 there. RPi4 case?


It was for a Pi 3, but I just took a cutter to the back and made it work for a 4. It's been glued back together many times! I'd print a new one, but the printer is down... that's the next project I suppose. I also need to find another "atari" sticker for the front, it's missing half the insignia and it just says "ATAR" now lol.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 4, 2022)

erocker said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 256939
> Old pixel 3 hooked into a Loxji P20 hybrid tube amp. Bunch of Koss KPH30i's, PortaPro's and Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro's. Hifiman HE400i 2020 versions with some Aliexpress Hifiman knockoff headband.
> 
> ...


Love me some Schiit too!  Ive got their DACs at both my stations.  Just upgraded my cables to locking RCAs with nice braided coverings.  My setup is a bit simpler than yours, PC's optical>Schiit DAC>Yamaha Amp/SUB Amp>Klipsch RP500M Speakers/KEF subwoofer.  Thinking of adding a Schiit EQ...


----------



## HQi88 (Aug 6, 2022)

Time for an overhaul. Case was changed from the old Lancool PC-K65 to a probably equally old CM 690 III




GPU got upgraded from an R9 290 to a GTX 1070. Kinda wish the red parts were either black or blue though





Now with two Arctic P12's blowing cold air directly over the GPU




And Filters




Not fully done yet with this case though, there is still room on top to mount two Arctic F14s and on the bottom I can mount my old ML120 that's laying around. Just need a fan grille for it
Airflow go whoosh


----------



## freeagent (Aug 7, 2022)

Just playing with lights.. 








Edit:

On the bigger screen she is lookin a bit dusty..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just playing with lights..
> 
> View attachment 257271View attachment 257272
> 
> ...


To my eyes, the red looks better, but the white looks good too, if a bit bright.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 7, 2022)

+1 for the red "it matches my eyes after 5 hours in skyrim vr   " na i like red after black but black dont work on RBG unless someone knows better. good looking rigg bud well done.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 9, 2022)

So I did a thing.  Newegg had the 11700k on sale, with two Asrock boards as a combo.  Basically got the boards for free, lol.  Anyway, upgraded my lab rig with the 11700k and an ASRock Steel Legend z590 from the previous 11400 and ASRock Pro4M Z590.  Benching a OCing now.  Hot chip.  Still have to activate windows...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Still have to activate windows...


If you need a product key;








						KeysFan Software Holiday Sale: Arm Your Summer PC Build with the Latest Software
					

KeysFan is a international merchant of genuine, globally-valid software, today introducing the Software Holiday Sale. Give your Summer PC build the latest Genuine software, including your preferred editions of Windows 11 and Office 2021. There are also deals on multi-packs of various Windows and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## freeagent (Aug 12, 2022)

Well, I pulled my kids 5600X system out of the old Define R4 and into my old Meshify C. I have 2x 120x38 Panaflo’s and a TY-147B underneath it up front. Since this is on the main floor, it has to be quiet.. it should be.. haven’t turned it on yet but this used to be my system 











Its a little more forgiving with cabling than Torrent C lol..


----------



## freeagent (Aug 14, 2022)

Moar airflow!1

Works good even with all of the filters installed


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 17, 2022)

New fan's ! 

Cooler Master MasterFan SF120M, with switchable speed range.

Very very silent !


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

I'll let the pic do the talking but here's a starter for 10 I guess for the upgrade project......









My 'little' girl Isabelle is turning 10 in a few days, so time we taught and showed her to get everything installed properly......

And here's a bit of a project for me when I can get around to it...  Among with all the rest...  An 'upgrade' (possibly side grade??) for myself.....








Well, wonder how well this will all go........

At least Isabelle managed to get her PC tested this evening and that's all working...  Now tomorrow will be getting it installed in her case and tested......  Best get to bed soon or I'll be trying to plug something in the wrong place!!  

Feel free to pop into my project thread, I'll put a bit more detail in there   Loving the thread as always everyone, loving the hardware!!


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 20, 2022)

Congrats to Isabelle in a few days.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 21, 2022)

I managed to squeeze a 140mm fan into the back of the case 

I tried with my TL-D14X but the newer impeller would collide under the squeeze. My TY-143 is squeezed in nicely and secured using the stock 120mm mounting location 










If you need an airflow orientated case for a simple, high performance system.. this one is ridiculous 

Edit:

Added a couple of drives.. extra RGB would suck right now lol..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2022)

How my PC currently sits.  Although I get a new case Friday to play around with


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wow, @Chicken Patty , it's great to see you posting again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, @Chicken Patty , it's great to see you posting again!!!!!!!!!!


Stinger what's going on?  Yeah man, one way or another was snooping around TPU was just focused on other things.  But trying to get back into it man. Community here is second to none. Glad to see you still around!


----------



## khemist (Aug 25, 2022)

After spending loads on cases over the years, maybe my new setup is no case at all, just some tabletop standoffs.

I will have to watch out with spilling drinks, might place it in my tv unit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2022)

khemist said:


> After spending loads on cases over the years, maybe my new setup is no case at all, just some tabletop standoffs.
> 
> I will have to watch out with spilling drinks, might place it in my tv unit.


You like to live dangerously I see hehehe


----------



## HammerON (Aug 25, 2022)

Chicken Patty said:


> How my PC currently sits.  Although I get a new case Friday to play around with
> 
> 
> View attachment 259307



The infamous @Chicken Patty 
Nice to hear from you again!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2022)

HammerON said:


> The infamous @Chicken Patty
> Nice to hear from you again!!!


What is up my dude?  So many of you peeps are still around. This is awesome.  As you see I still fiddled and blew up computers all this time.  Made a build thread if you wanna check it out.  Not much of a build, but gave a bit more info on why I was gone.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Aug 31, 2022)

HELL->o everyone!
Finally made time to post some better pics.
Last thing left to do now is put on 140mm Noctua Industrials on the D15; if those don't help with the cooling...nothing will.
I do suspect that nothing will help because the problem is not the cooler itself, it's the thermal transfer inside the cpu because of the added L3 cache but hey, this is my last try.
My chair also arrived a few weeks ago, i expect my frame rate and skill to go up tenfold with this one...


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2022)

Apologies for these pics taking so long to get uploaded...  Here's some of the builds I've been working on with my girls and for me over the last week or so...   I'll keep quiet and let the pics do the talking....

So Isabelle's rig up and running.... 



Then Sophia's.....

 

They've been getting into Plants Vs Zombies and Isabelle tried out Sim City as well....  And we had to do a bit of a Heaven 4 test run just to check the temps 



Then the girl friends (Rosie's) rig - 



Then I thought, I'll try something different for a change....



And here they are altogether.....



And here's a bit of an insight to my upgrade....  Meet the case the two girls fit into lol    And my 5950X to my 3970X....




Had to get that done today as it was driving me nuts and whilst I needed to get to bed, I had to put these up   The 3970X system needs a little more work done to it, cable management and configuring in Windows and setting up Steam and so on, but otherwise    Then the big problem, trying to fit them all in the damn PC room.....    I'll do a bit more in depth run through in my project log but hope these are a good starter    I'll do a spec list as well whilst I remember!!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 2, 2022)

phill said:


> Apologies for these pics taking so long to get uploaded...


Looks great buddy!

And the girls are happy


----------



## HammerON (Sep 2, 2022)

Nice builds @phill !!!


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Looks great buddy!
> 
> And the girls are happy


Massive thanks @freeagent!!    I did think I should keep them happy first and fore most to be honest....  They'll never use them to their full capabilities but I will get them crunching as much as I can, just because the hardware is there and won't be doing anything so, best do something with it I think 


HammerON said:


> Nice builds @phill !!!


Thank you sir @HammerON !!  For mine I think the move across was completely stupid and pointless, but I'm a hardware junkie and plus I guess, I can always crunch like hell with it... .   I guess I'll have to do something else with it too make it a bit more used than just for crunching    Still got to add in the other drives I have for the build but right now, its making sure its working and there's no flipping leaks


----------



## Frizz (Sep 9, 2022)

My wife and I have been striving for the perfect PC room since moving in and I believe we're getting closer to the final picture now


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

Frizz said:


> My wife and I have been striving for the perfect PC room since moving in and I believe we're getting closer to the final picture now View attachment 261178View attachment 261179View attachment 261180View attachment 261181


Love this over 9000.....  If only my Mrs was into anything but her damn phone as much as this....  

Maybe I've been upgrading the wrong things all this time....  Maybe she needs to go??...............


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2022)

phill said:


> Maybe she needs to go??...............


Careful, if she reads this, she might actually leave. I've seen it happen.. The smallest things can break a woman's heart..


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Careful, if she reads this, she might actually leave. I've seen it happen.. The smallest things can break a woman's heart..


I've tried less subtle ways trust me, she's still here....  Keep saying to her if she's not happy, she knows where the door is!!  

She's like a damn virus that just doesn't know when to quit!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2022)

phill said:


> I've tried less subtle ways trust me, she's still here....  Keep saying to her if she's not happy, she knows where the door is!!
> 
> She's like a damn virus that just doesn't know when to quit!!


Bloody hell mate! Hope she's sitting there laughing with you!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bloody hell mate! Hope she's sitting there laughing with you!


She's over my shoulder watching me type this!!    Not sure what her face is doing cause I'm looking at the screen and keeping an eye on my daughter who's next to me playing about with stuff on the desk!!


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 10, 2022)

times, when you had a nice graphics card with some green fans, are past and forgotten.
now it's about lots of money....a room with amazing displays, lights and furniture. where looking at thousands of euros. these builds cost as much as people's cars man.
all these builds make me feel poor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> times, when you had a nice graphics card with some green fans, are past and forgotten.
> now it's about lots of money....a room with amazing displays, lights and furniture. where looking at thousands of euros. these builds cost as much as people's cars man.
> all these builds make me feel poor.


Don't feel bad. Just buy what makes your computing experience enjoyable and don't worry about what anyone else does. Do what makes you happy and get the most out of it all!


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> times, when you had a nice graphics card with some green fans, are past and forgotten.
> now it's about lots of money....a room with amazing displays, lights and furniture. where looking at thousands of euros. these builds cost as much as people's cars man.
> all these builds make me feel poor.


Sometimes the best looking setups don't hardly cost a thing    I'd try to get second hand desks and such because desks as an example, can be mega bucks for a decent one..  My orignal desks I bought for my PC room when I moved into my home, cost me £50.. for the pair of them, solid as a rock and I can stand on them without them breaking....  Love my desks my corner desk however sucks as its nowhere near as strong...  That said, I still need to work on it because I really need to sort out the damn cables...  One PC and cables easy to deal with, having 6 to 10 in a room gets a little much..


----------



## Frizz (Sep 10, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> times, when you had a nice graphics card with some green fans, are past and forgotten.
> now it's about lots of money....a room with amazing displays, lights and furniture. where looking at thousands of euros. these builds cost as much as people's cars man.
> all these builds make me feel poor.



Thanks mate! I wouldn't feel poor if I were you, I guess I presented it the right way though . The figurines for example; only 1 one has taken a bit of an investment aka the Perfect Grade Gundam! The rest were all claw machine winnings from my trip in Japan for my honeymoon. The desks are Alex P brand from IKEA very inexpensive since they are not real timber I think 200 AUD or so? The lights are from Amazon 20M Rolls that are about 50-70 aud each. The display cases altogether are about <500 AUD. Most of the money here went to the PC setup itself which I agree at the time of purchase could have bought us a low km used A to B run around.


----------



## phill (Sep 10, 2022)

Frizz said:


> Thanks mate! I wouldn't feel poor if I were you, I guess I presented it the right way though . The figurines for example; only 1 one has taken a bit of an investment aka the Perfect Grade Gundam! The rest were all claw machine winnings from my trip in Japan for my honeymoon. The desks are Alex P brand from IKEA very inexpensive since they are not real timber I think 200 AUD or so? The lights are from Amazon 20M Rolls that are about 50-70 aud each. The display cases altogether are about <500 AUD. Most of the money here went to the PC setup itself which I agree at the time of purchase could have bought us a low km used A to B run around.


I hear great things about those Alex Ikea tables, glad you have got everything with the setup!  It does look great


----------



## Frizz (Sep 11, 2022)

phill said:


> I hear great things about those Alex Ikea tables, glad you have got everything with the setup!  It does look great


Cheers Phil!  I hope my daughter will also appreciate PC gaming once she's old enough definitely enjoyed your recent heartwarming posts


----------



## phill (Sep 11, 2022)

I hope she will do too!!    Its a great thing to see them taking an interest in something that you also enjoy!!  Problem is though, its damn expensive!!


----------



## Arco (Sep 12, 2022)

I have my pc on the floor. I know it's really bad. (The air intakes are higher up, it doesn't get that much dust.)

Currently an HP 580-23w. Replaced memory with 16 GB of ddr4@2400CL16. Also added a 120 and 500 GB SATA SSD.

So far has been trucking along with a windows 10 install 5 years old. (Holding out till new pc.)


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2022)

I got a dock for my Steam Deck and I currently have it set up as a desktop in place of my testing system.






Running Windows 10 LTSC 2021 off of a 256GB microSD. I'd like to dual boot off of the internal SSD at some point.

I've been messing around with it like this pretty much since I got the dock. I'm even considering trying to use it as my main PC for a bit.


----------



## phill (Sep 13, 2022)

Was it easy to setup that way @sam_86314 ??  I'd no idea that the Steam Deck could do that!


----------



## wolf (Sep 13, 2022)

After some various uses for this little 5” 800x480 that never really stuck, I found that you can get your MSI afterburner + RTSS on screen display to display on a different monitor. It’s a bit tricky to set up and use but well worth it imo. This is what I dreamed a 2nd monitor could do for a very long time. Primary monitor is a LG 42 C2 with an LG SN5Y soundbar beneath it


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2022)

Cvrk said:


> times, when you had a nice graphics card with some green fans, are past and forgotten.
> now it's about lots of money....a room with amazing displays, lights and furniture. where looking at thousands of euros. these builds cost as much as people's cars man.
> all these builds make me feel poor.


I thought the same for some time, but at the end of the day...if it plays my games and I can enjoy those games, then that's all I should care about haha


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2022)

phill said:


> Was it easy to setup that way @sam_86314 ??  I'd no idea that the Steam Deck could do that!


The dock was plug and play. The monitor in the picture is stupid and doesn't have an audio out, so that's why there's a blue cable connected to the Deck's headphone out.

For Windows, I used Rufus to make a Windows to Go installation on the microSD. Then I just pop the card in and turn on the Deck while holding volume down. It brings up a boot menu and I just select the SD card as the boot option. 

Driver support sucks, but other than that, Windows runs great on the Deck.


----------



## Exxor (Sep 13, 2022)

The topic here is "Your PC ATM", so I figure I'll give specs for my current build. Mind you I have little money, so it isn't _the_ greatest.

Case: Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus [from an old-old build from 2011]
PSU: Cooler Master MWE 650 80+ Gold
Motherboard: ASUS Prime B350M-E
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 3300X [Somehow I managed to find one in 2021]
GPU: Nvidia PNY XLR8 GTX 960 4GB
Storage: 1TB PNY CS1030 + 2TB Seagate Barracuda [HDD was once OS drive, but got the SSD to relegate the HDD to storage only]

Sidenote: I am somehow able to keep my CPU stable at 4.4GHz at 1.25v. Doesn't run hot in the slightest. Default motherboard settings cause it to run too hot.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2022)

Exxor said:


> Mind you I have little money, so it isn't _the_ greatest.


Hey, if it works for you and get enjoyment out of it, that's cool! We're all friends here and anyone who talks down to people for what they have is swiftly shown the way out. So welcome, relax, and feel invited to share your PC adventuring! Booyah!

And to be fair, you've got a nice system!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 13, 2022)

Run watchya brung, no judgement, no shame


----------



## Exxor (Sep 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hey, if it works for you and get enjoyment out of it, that's cool! We're all friends here and anyone who talks down to people for what they have is swiftly shown the way out. So welcome, relax, and feel invited to share your PC adventuring! Booyah!
> 
> And to be fair, you've got a nice system!


Thanks! The GTX 960 in my system was a hand-me-down from my brother. The GPU itself was, for me, twice as powerful as the old graphics card I was using before. An AMD Radeon RX550. And it practically had no room for overclocking because the GPU fan was practically locked down. It was ASUS-branded, and very basic. And this new GPU I have, is absolutely amazing!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2022)

Exxor said:


> Thanks! The GTX 960 in my system was a hand-me-down from my brother. The GPU itself was, for me, twice as powerful as the old graphics card I was using before. An AMD Radeon RX550. And it practically had no room for overclocking because the GPU fan was practically locked down. It was ASUS-branded, and very basic. And this new GPU I have, is absolutely amazing!


The GTX960 might be older but it still has a the power to do 1080p well, especially the 4GB version!


----------



## Arco (Sep 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The GTX960 might be older but it still has a the power to do 1080p well, especially the 4GB version!


Yep! I've got a GTX 1060 3GB but the GTX 1060 6GB would have been perfect for a very long time.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Sep 17, 2022)

Finally mounted the Noctua chromax industrials.
Just as i thought there's just a small difference in temps.
The front one is 120mm,the middle one is 140mm.
That brown makes me want to commit multiple massacres.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2022)

Welcome to brown town buddy


----------



## Exxor (Sep 17, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> Finally mounted the Noctua chromax industrials.
> Just as i thought there's just a small difference in temps.
> The front one is 120mm,the middle one is 140mm.
> That brown makes me want to commit multiple massacres.


Can't help but be curious, but what are the specs on it?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

Exxor said:


> Can't help but be curious, but what are the specs on it?



You could have checked his system specs  


System NameHELL->o!ProcessorRyzen 7 5800X3DMotherboardMSI MEG X570S Ace MaxCoolingNH-D15 Chromax BlackMemory2x16GB G.Skill RipjawsV 3600CL14 [14-14-14-34]@1.456VVideo Card(s)6800 XT Red DevilStorage3x M.2; 3x Sata SSDDisplay(s)MSI Optix MAG274QRF-QD&Asus VG248QECaseFractal Design TorrentAudio Device(s)Edifier R2850DB; Edifier G7Power SupplySeasonic Prime TX-1000MouseRedragon M711 FPSKeyboardReDragon BroadswordSoftwareWin10 Pro 64Benchmark ScoresNo


----------



## shovenose (Sep 17, 2022)

Nothing too special. But functional


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 17, 2022)

shovenose said:


> Nothing too special. But functional


Nice! Oop ive got the same recycled X79 mobo and the same Aliexpress cooler XD


----------



## shovenose (Sep 17, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Nice! Oop ive got the same recycled X79 mobo and the same Aliexpress cooler XD


Honestly it works fine as a secondary gaming rig. Before that it was my Proxmox server lol. 64GB of RAM was dirt cheap for it!

As you can see I replaced the generic fan in the cooler with a Noctua. Probably pointless but I had it floating around.


----------



## kneblasch (Sep 17, 2022)

built this in 2020....havent upgraded since so here it is lol.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2022)

kneblasch said:


> built this in 2020....havent upgraded since so here it is lol.


Nice brothel colors you got there...   
j/k

I know I know, RGB seems the way to go....
Even I don't need it necessarily my new memory has RGB, my GPU and some on my motherboard.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Welcome to brown town buddy


What? Brown trousers?


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 17, 2022)

shovenose said:


> Honestly it works fine as a secondary gaming rig. Before that it was my Proxmox server lol. 64GB of RAM was dirt cheap for it!
> 
> As you can see I replaced the generic fan in the cooler with a Noctua. Probably pointless but I had it floating around.



Oop when i got the cooler, it came with a blue ring led that turned the 92mm fan to like an 80

So I put an Arctic F9 in it XD


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 20, 2022)

The IDÅSEN is a great desk......except for the fact that most of the top is HOLLOW INSIDE AND MADE OF PAPER AND CARDBOARD  I swapped it out for a solid rubberwood butcher block measuring 60x30x1.75", basically the same dimensions but almost twice as thick. Because stupid Canada means I would spend upwards of $500 for an equivalent product (that isn't even the right size), I made a quick trip south of the border to pick it up for just $179 usd. Lucked out on not paying GST on it too.

There was an arguably better deal for an oak top from floor&decor, but it's out of stock as it was clearance, and I'd have to drive to Seattle. Grizzly Industrial in Bellingham was much closer.

Fastened with 8 knife-thread threaded inserts drilled into the wood, and 1/4-20 bolts where the original 8 hex head bolts go. For better reusability than wood screws. The slab does weigh in at 80lbs but the IDÅSEN handles up to 165lbs, and I don't put heavy stuff on it aside from the one monitor arm.

There are stronger/tougher options but they are all darker woods, and I specifically wanted lighter colour to brighten up the room. What a difference.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 20, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The IDÅSEN is a great desk......except for the fact that most of the top is hollow inside and literally constructed of paper and cardboard  I swapped it out for a solid rubberwood butcher block measuring 60x30x1.75", basically the same dimensions but almost twice as thick. Because stupid Canada means I would spend upwards of $500 for an equivalent product (that isn't even the right size), I made a quick trip south of the border to pick it up for just $179 usd. Lucked out on not paying GST on it too.
> 
> Fastened with 8 knife-thread threaded inserts drilled into the wood, and 1/4-20 bolts where the original 8 hex head bolts go. For better reusability than wood screws. The slab does weigh in at 80lbs but the IDÅSEN handles up to 165lbs, and I don't put heavy stuff on it aside from the one monitor arm.
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for supporting our economy  (and nice lens). 

Do you mind taking a snap of the supports? They are hard to see, but look like possibly single angled metal arm?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 20, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nice! Thanks for supporting our economy  (and nice lens).
> 
> Do you mind taking a snap of the supports? They are hard to see, but look like possibly single angled metal arm?



Are you referring to the legs? The sit stand version just looks like this - a segmented leg that expands/retracts into itself, that splits into three for stability. The stability is good compared to most other sit-stand desks that only split perpendicularly at the bottom (eg. Primecables, bekant). Front-back stability is even better now that the table gained 40 lbs. Excuse the leftover hardware I just taped on there.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 20, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Are you referring to the legs? The sit stand version just looks like this - a segmented leg that expands/retracts into itself, that splits into three for stability. The stability is good compared to most other sit-stand desks that only split perpendicularly at the bottom (eg. Primecables, bekant). Front-back stability is even better now that the table gained 40 lbs. Excuse the leftover hardware I just taped on there.
> 
> View attachment 262370


Yeah, I reckon you are in good shape for weight - seems like a lot of support for up to 165lbs.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Brown trousers?


I wasn't going to ask or even comment on that "Brown Town bit..."   Could have become personal.....



kneblasch said:


> built this in 2020....havent upgraded since so here it is lol.


A bit of cable management in there and it would be a completely different rig!!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 21, 2022)

A little brown is ok 

Especially when there is too much red


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

freeagent said:


> A little brown is ok
> 
> Especially when there is too much red
> 
> View attachment 262415


Yeah, with red lighting, brown & pink just don't show up.


----------



## Sensates (Sep 21, 2022)

The brown does not annoys me as much as the big logo and text on these parts.

I went from a Torrent to Meshlicious to save space, and the temp is still good for much lesser fans.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Sep 21, 2022)

I know is not the latest and greatest, but it was an upgrade to my current daily driver


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

hckngrtfakt said:


> I know is not the latest and greatest, but it was an upgrade to my current daily driver


High end is still high end, even if it's older. And about that RAM upgrade, good grief!! What are you going to do with 192GB of RAM?


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> High end is still high end, even if it's older. And about that RAM upgrade, good grief!! What are you going to do with 192GB of RAM?


I use my setup to run Quantum AI Cirq's simulations with Pasqal hardware interfaces.
Then when enough datasets have been collected I run said Pasqal simulations against AQT, Azure Quantum and IonQ which require lots of RAM.
Then I use some of the spare computing resources to run Fermi-Hubbard-based simulations or basic experimentation with Hartree-Fock molecular data analysis.

And a small confession, I have also run F@H for this team under "bergerstahl"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

hckngrtfakt said:


> I use my setup to run Quantum AI Cirq's simulations with Pasqal hardware interfaces.
> Then when enough datasets have been collected I run said Pasqal simulations against AQT, Azure Quantum and IonQ which require lots of RAM.
> Then I use some of the spare computing resources to run Fermi-Hubbard-based simulations or basic experimentation with Hartree-Fock molecular data analysis.
> 
> And a small confession, I have also run F@H for this team under "bergerstahl"


Ah! So you NEED lot's of ram!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2022)

This is all you get. But upgraded MoBo 5800X3D and a new EK pumo/res,all new tubing.  Specs are updated


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> But upgraded MoBo 5800X3D


How do you like the performance?


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> High end is still high end, even if it's older. And about that RAM upgrade, good grief!! What are you going to do with 192GB of RAM?


I'm guessing he'll be able to load a few Chrome tabs??.....


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> How do you like the performance?


Not really put it through it’s paces yet just mty regular benches which came up l“the same” so far but Im dealing with lower clocks now the 2 extra cores aren’t adding any extra performance so far.  I am happy with the MSI NVME a cooler because my 970 Evo Plus OS drive ran super hot on my GB board now its running like,10C cooler I’ve noticed so far(thr controller runs super hot on them)
@lexluthermiester
so yeah after giving up n any possible OCing I ran Time Spy again and easily broke my record by 1000 points


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 25, 2022)

Got bored, bought some computer parts

Say hello to FM2 and Kaveri, namely what looks like a recycled A88 motherboard and an A10-7800. Four 'cores' of Steamroller and 512 shading units of GCN 2.0



Spoiler: Motherboard









Upgraded the stock cooler to... another stock cooler



Spoiler: Only Coolers









I have no way of controlling the RGB as I have no cables for the cooler, nor rgb ports on the motherboard. The joys of buying everything second hand.

The cooler completely dwarfs the motherboard and is definitely overkill for a 65W chip that is not overclockable



Spoiler









Managed to get an Inwin BK623, a 12.5L case with enough room to mount a mATX mobo and full size PCIe slots. It came with a 300W SFX PSU with no GPU 6/8pin cables. Works fine in this use case I guess.



Spoiler











And thus the almost finished product. It still needs a SSD and possibly a wifi card. Feeling cute, might install android x86 on it when I do





Anyways, like and subscribe for more cringe.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 25, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Got bored, bought some computer parts
> 
> Say hello to FM2 and Kaveri, namely what looks like a recycled A88 motherboard and an A10-7800. Four 'cores' of Steamroller and 512 shading units of GCN 2.0
> 
> ...




Sleepers are awesome


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Got bored, bought some computer parts
> 
> Say hello to FM2 and Kaveri, namely what looks like a recycled A88 motherboard and an A10-7800. Four 'cores' of Steamroller and 512 shading units of GCN 2.0
> 
> ...


You're just missing a midrange GPU and optical drive to round it out.


----------



## HQi88 (Sep 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're just missing a midrange GPU and optical drive to round it out.



Need a whole new SFX PSU for that tho, or be stuck with an RX 6400


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Need a whole new SFX PSU for that tho, or be stuck with an RX 6400


Good point. Still, an RX6400 is still much better than the IGP on offer from that APU. Heck even an RX550 would be a very serious improvement. Both are inexpensive and GFX would not share system RAM.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 30, 2022)

One last shot of the old girl in her current config.. 5800X3D comes tomorrow and I will transition back to a nearly silent setup. I should say very quiet not nearly silent


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice cooler 

A quick shot of the 7700x after I put it in a test case last night so can attempt to figure out AM5 & DDR5


----------



## freeagent (Sep 30, 2022)

Looks good in Black! I think I was one of the first guys in NA to have one. The only model they had at the time was grey..


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 30, 2022)

Did a kitchen reno and she was really dirty from all the debris. Brought into the shop to clean her up.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2022)

*While i was installing the RTX 3080 i was talking to myself loud and said*:
*…*_* there's always someone better than you....*_

My wife jumped from the kitchen: 
 Cuban style, one hand on the waist  the other one gesticulating wildly ...
YOU SAID WHAT???? WHERES THAT @#$$%%

>>> Shhhh calm down i was talking about video cards


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2022)

jormungand said:


> *While i was installing the RTX 3080 i was talking to myself loud and said*:
> *…*_* there's always someone better than you....*_
> 
> My wife jumped from the kitchen:
> ...


Careful man, that's how divorces start..


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello everyone. So i am completely new to the PC world and new to the forum.
All started out with an asus gaming pc i bought back in 2016 and after 6 years of owning it i decided it was time to refresh some parts, so i upgraded the ram sticks, then the case to one where i could see inside so i got the corsair 175r and swapped it all over. Well, few months later i literally replaced everything to the point where i should have just built one from the ground up and not have had to work with the old pc replacing bits lol. Ended up learning how to clone drives and so much more.
It has been a learning curve but a great experience and look forward to learn more. Here is the current state of my pc.
Please disregard the bottom led strip as i plan to straighten it out. Too tired today since i just got done replacing the power supply cables and slapped the led strips on.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 6, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Hello everyone. So i am completely new to the PC world and new to the forum.
> All started out with an asus gaming pc i bought back in 2016 and after 6 years of owning it i decided it was time to refresh some parts, so i upgraded the ram sticks, then the case to one where i could see inside so i got the corsair 175r and swapped it all over. Well, few months later i literally replaced everything to the point where i should have just built one from the ground up and not have had to work with the old pc replacing bits lol. Ended up learning how to clone drives and so much more.
> It has been a learning curve but a great experience and look forward to learn more. Here is the current state of my pc.
> Please disregard the bottom led strip as i plan to straighten it out. Too tired today since i just got done replacing the power supply cables and slapped the led strips on.



Impeccable cable management on the back panel that must have taken some time even the pros will struggle to make it look that good.

Just a tip as an OCD nitpicker for when you've recovered. The PCIE and ATX cables on the main panel window could be straightened out more and the SATA cable you can route from the top hole and squeeze it under the motherboard ATX cable which should give an even cleaner look.


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 6, 2022)

Frizz said:


> Impeccable cable management on the back panel that must have taken some time even the pros will struggle to make it look that good.
> 
> Just a tip as an OCD nitpicker for when you've recovered. The PCIE and ATX cables on the main panel window could be straightened out more and the SATA cable you can route from the top hole and squeeze it under the motherboard ATX cable which should give an even cleaner look.


Hey Frizz ! Thank you so much ! And you're right, that's a very good eye you have. I will put into effect your suggestion this week. Definitely going to try hiding the sata under the atx cable after straightening it out. Thanks for the tip friend !



Frizz said:


> My wife and I have been striving for the perfect PC room since moving in and I believe we're getting closer to the final picture now View attachment 261178View attachment 261179View attachment 261180View attachment 261181


That is the most beautiful thing my eyes have seen. Love what you did in that room. Especially that collection of different gen playstations. Love how you and your wife's pc's are, to my eyes, exact clones with just adjustments to the rgb lighting colors. Just beautiful.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

Last pic with this mobo, I'll get a CH VII Hero tomorrow and I'll be stealing my 2nd rig's case for that.


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Last pic with this mobo, I'll get a CH VII Hero tomorrow and I'll be stealing my 2nd rig's case for that.


Is that arctic block a heat sink ? That thing is huge


----------



## Pumper (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Is that arctic block a heat sink ? That thing is huge


Yea, Freezer 50 









						Freezer 50 | Multi Compatible Dual Tower CPU Cooler with A-RGB | ARCTIC
					

The massive Dual Tower CPU Cooler Freezer 50 is one of the strongest air coolers ARCTIC ever made. Compatible with Intel & AMD sockets | Free shippin…




					www.arctic.de


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yea, Freezer 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang ! Never seen one like that.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Dang ! Never seen one like that.


Cost 45EUR, bought from sale last spring.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 6, 2022)

Pumper said:


> View attachment 264375


Have you thought about re-routing that PCI-E power cable? It would most definitely cover up the RTX logo but it might end up looking cleaner.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Have you thought about re-routing that PCI-E power cable? It would most definitely cover up the RTX logo but it might end up looking cleaner.


I did that the raw way with my old Phanteks P400S, I just used metal cutters to make a PCIe power cable hole in the shroud..


----------



## Pumper (Oct 6, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Have you thought about re-routing that PCI-E power cable? It would most definitely cover up the RTX logo but it might end up looking cleaner.


Nah, it's not like I ever see what's inside anyway (the old school kb/mouse drawer hides it from sight).


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 6, 2022)

Did some much needed cable tidying for a case that has zero cable management.and finally got as close as I’m going to get to everything matching blue. I really don’t understand why this board is so weak with the RAM RGB. I even tried Gskils own program with the sane results. Regardless updated specs are in my profile I’m still quite pleased with the final product.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2022)

Update of how my PC was last time it was together. I'm very undecided and it lasted a whopping week like this. I'm now in the middle of a new build in another case. I'll post pics of that once it's up and running.





How the new build sits for now. Waiting on some more fittings to finish the tube run. Dual loop in this case with such a long video card is easier said than done


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 7, 2022)

Yeah boiii, changed my motherboard.


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 9, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yeah boiii, changed my motherboard.


Looks like my case. 4000d airflow ? 

On the other hand, followed Frizz's advice and tried to tidy up the atx and usb cable a bit more and straightened the bottom led out.


----------



## Vario (Oct 9, 2022)

Here is my current setup.  Not really enough space to fit fans on the roof panel without remounting the cooler to be offset down, which just wastes thermal paste, nor does the system run any hotter with fans there or not (I can squeeze them in but there is a risk of collision with the NHD15S's fan clip), so I blocked off the front-most roof position to ensure air moves straight to the cooler from the front intake.
I am sure there are people out there that would rage about the orange fans, ha.  Why must everything non-RGB be monochromatic these days?  The EATX board is also extra long so the useless 120mm side intake fans were removed as well.


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 9, 2022)

Vario said:


> Here is my current setup.  Not really enough space to fit fans on the roof panel without remounting the cooler to be offset down, which just wastes thermal paste, nor does the system run any hotter with fans there or not (I can squeeze them in but there is a risk of collision with the NHD15S's fan clip), so I blocked off the front-most roof position to ensure air moves straight to the cooler from the front intake.
> I am sure there are people out there that would rage about the orange fans, ha.  Why must everything non-RGB be monochromatic these days?  The EATX board is also extra long so the useless 120mm side intake fans were removed as well.
> View attachment 264761


Looks like my gpu. Is that the 3060 xc gaming ?


----------



## Vario (Oct 9, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Looks like my gpu. Is that the 3060 xc gaming ?


Yes the EVGA 3060 XC Black 12GB


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 11, 2022)

mister_klean said:


> Looks like my case. *4000d airflow ?*
> 
> On the other hand, followed Frizz's advice and tried to tidy up the atx and usb cable a bit more and straightened the bottom led out.
> 
> View attachment 264760


Yup, paid 72,90EUR last year when it was in sale. Today's price is 60EUR higher at 132,90EUR  pretty good case, even being the cheapest of the x000D lineup.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 14, 2022)

Back to ATX we go......again...


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Back to ATX we go......again...
> 
> View attachment 265535


Noctua Industrial 4 Life! okay I have a couple 92mm Redux but it was a hard size to find but Industrials eveywhere else


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 15, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Noctua Industrial 4 Life! okay I have a couple 92mm Redux but it was a hard size to find but Industrials eveywhere else



I really like the Redux series.  90% (or better, depending on your metric) of the performance of the mainline parts for 60% of the cost.  Haven't tried Industrials.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Haven't tried Industrials.


They can move a ton of air, and they can be pretty rowdy. Or you can tame them with limits, and can be relatively well behaved.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 15, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Noctua Industrial 4 Life! okay I have a couple 92mm Redux but it was a hard size to find but Industrials eveywhere else



I have only used 120mm and 80mm Redux. 80mm are excellent fans, the 120mms I would just go for Phanteks T30 instead (Chromax A12x25 seems funky quality sometimes). The A14 industrials have a different motor that are a bit more buzzy than regular A14 at all speeds.

I like the 140mm Industrials because they're physically tough. And no new modern 140mm design yet a la A12x25 so not much of a choice. Though I might have to swap out the push fan. It's a few years old A14 2000rpm, that my Unify-X frequently has trouble with (no matter what header it's on, sometimes doesn't spin at boot until I restart). The pull fan is a newer A14 2000rpm IP67, and works fine.

Some people run a thicker fan instead, but I can't run push-pull then, so until Caselabs returns and I can use a full height air cooler again, this will continue to do


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I have only used 120mm and 80mm Redux. 80mm are excellent fans, the 120mms I would just go for Phanteks T30 instead (Chromax A12x25 seems funky quality sometimes). The A14 industrials have a different motor that are a bit more buzzy than regular A14 at all speeds.
> 
> I like the 140mm Industrials because they're physically tough. And no new modern 140mm design yet a la A12x25 so not much of a choice. Though I might have to swap out the push fan. It's a few years old A14 2000rpm, that my Unify-X frequently has trouble with (no matter what header it's on, sometimes doesn't spin at boot until I restart). The pull fan is a newer A14 2000rpm IP67, and works fine.
> 
> Some people run a thicker fan instead, but I can't run push-pull then, so until Caselabs returns and I can use a full height air cooler again, this will continue to do


I had a similar issue with a PWM 2K Industrial that literally just "Poofed" one day on this troublesome header on a previous MoBo so I had an identical DC version as a backup that had the similar symptoms about not spinning up I JUST finally replaced it again with a 2K PWM so I have full fan "parity" again



freeagent said:


> They can move a ton of air, and they can be pretty rowdy. Or you can tame them with limits, and can be relatively well behaved.


Bingo! I let my mine howl at full 2K at load but are silent as a mouse at idle


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 15, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I had a similar issue with a PWM 2K Industrial that literally just "Poofed" one day on this troublesome header on a previous MoBo so I had an identical DC version as a backup that had the similar symptoms about not spinning up I JUST finally replaced it again with a 2K PWM so I have full fan "parity" again
> 
> 
> Bingo! I let my mine howl at full 2K at load but are silent as a mouse at idle



Funny story, I even opened an RMA at one point with Noctua over this fan on this board. Then later it all of a sudden decided to work again. By that time I already had a new IP67 so I decided to go push-pull.

My Impact doesn't have problems with either fan so not sure why the Unify-X is so fussy.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 16, 2022)

It would seem I got the looks I wanted.

7950X + Crosshair X670E Extreme, 64 gigs of DDR5, 4TB of 980 PRO etc. For now with RTX 2080 Ti until there is something worth buying for.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> It would seem I got the looks I wanted.
> 
> 7950X + Crosshair X670E Extreme, 64 gigs of DDR5, 4TB of 980 PRO etc. For now with RTX 2080 Ti until there is something worth buying for.
> 
> View attachment 265726



Nice and clean.


You should update your system specs! 


I do wonder though for what do you need 64GB RAM?.....


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Nice and clean.
> 
> 
> You should update your system specs!
> ...


Virtual machines and FPGA design stuff and in the future possibly extend beyond to other CAD work.
 First it eats your wallet, then it eats your RAM.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> First it eats your wallet, then it eats your RAM.


At least it wasn't the most expensive RAM you could find, function over speed.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

Had that PCI slot bracket for 2x 80/92mm fans lying around so why not put it to use with 2x Arctic F8 silents


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> First it eats your wallet, then it eats your RAM.


So true! With what you're doing, I suspect that you'll need 96GB or 128GB sometime soon.


----------



## mister_klean (Oct 17, 2022)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> It would seem I got the looks I wanted.
> 
> 7950X + Crosshair X670E Extreme, 64 gigs of DDR5, 4TB of 980 PRO etc. For now with RTX 2080 Ti until there is something worth buying for.
> 
> View attachment 265726


Wow bro that looks so nice ! Very clean ! 


Lenne said:


> Had that PCI slot bracket for 2x 80/92mm fans lying around so why not put it to use with 2x Arctic F8 silents


Nice way to use the slot. Extra cooling is never bad !


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 17, 2022)

Upgraded my VR&HTPC with a RTX 3070.





The Lamptron fan controller will go as it's no longer needed.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 17, 2022)

My PC got a little upgrade. more HDD and two new GPU´s. RTX A2000 and a RTX 4090. Se more about here if you want to: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4859387


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 18, 2022)

This is my bench for testing multiple things. In this scenario I'm testing the Noctua NF-A12x25 FLX with a Lamptron fan controller to hear if there is an annoying tone at certain voltages (there is unfortunately).


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 18, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> My PC got a little upgrade. more HDD and two new GPU´s. RTX A2000 and a RTX 4090. Se more about here if you want to: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tomgang´s-project-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4859387


Maan, I love the look of that little bugger from Nvidia. Gotta say one of the more unique systems I've seen posted lately: two PCs in one case, perpendicular fan controllers? in the 5.25 bay. Definitely not something I see everyday.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 18, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Maan, I love the look of that little bugger from Nvidia. Gotta say one of the more unique systems I've seen posted lately: two PCs in one case, perpendicular fan controllers? in the 5.25 bay. Definitely not something I see everyday.


Whit bugger I assume you mean rtx a2000?

The fancontrollers is one for each system and is aqua computer aquaero 6 xt. Properly one of the best controllers out there, but also expensive. They can control not only fans bofh pwm and voltage control. But also waterpumps, RGB light among other things. I use them because of the fans. This means I can directly control fans via software in windows and I don't have to go to bios every time I want to change something. Like fan curve or speed. It can be done on the fly. Much faster to optimize fans depending on load and temperature.

This is my dream pc I built last year. Only gpu's dit not go as planned to begin with. But I have changed that now as well.

What I think is one of things that makes this system rare and special,is that I keep it aircooled. Systems like this. Tend to all ways to be water cooled. I wanted something different. It's built and designed by myself entirely.


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 18, 2022)

Waiting to receive the AM5 bracket for the AIO that i just moved aside while mounting the AMD wraith cooler   Also need do re-route some cables as the new motherboard has fan headers at the bottom and not at the top or sides, which is nice, will be tucked away.
Thought the RGBs on the GPU got dimmer but it's just the RAM that's bright as hell  







And done, the Z73 is back on, idles in the 40s instead of the 60s. While doing Cinebench it hasn't gone over 90°C yet and score is around 4% better (14200 C23 multi). Now need to do the 3Dmark again, first stock and then with the GPU OC as i haven't done any real runs with this CPU yet. Then explore the BIOS a little more and try the ECO mode, was expecting a switch not manually entering mA but ok. Maybe try and get the RAM to run at CL36 (is there a DRAM calculator for DDR5 yet? ). And clean the dust and fingerprints from the glass, doesn't look that dusty in person


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> This is my bench for testing multiple things. In this scenario I'm testing the Noctua NF-A12x25 FLX with a Lamptron fan controller to hear if there is an annoying tone at certain voltages (there is unfortunately).


Kudos for creative use of space. I could never use a PC that way, especially as a test bench..


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 19, 2022)

Latest upgrade to a Zotac RTX 4090 AMP Extreme:






Sorry for the cable mess, need to clean that up, hope you guys like it!


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 19, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> Latest upgrade to a Zotac RTX 4090 AMP Extreme:
> 
> Sorry for the cable mess, need to clean that up, hope you guys like it!


I am gonna jump on a leg here and make the wild assumption you might be an Evangelion fan  Congratz on the GPU!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 19, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> I am gonna jump on a leg here and make the wild assumption you might be an Evangelion fan  Congratz on the GPU!


Thank you! And what would make you think that?  jk jk! 

Yes, huge fan of Eva, actually, I'm currently working on a little side project for a Unit 1 inspired rig 




Will post pics once this pet project of mine is ready!


----------



## Dr. Dro (Oct 19, 2022)

This frame case really grew on me. Hard to assemble, but... a total beauty once done. Will really put your cable management skills to the test, nowhere to hide the mess!


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Kudos for creative use of space. I could never use a PC that way, especially as a test bench..


Thanks! 
However most of the time it sit waiting on the shelf, along with other projects.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Thanks!
> However most of the time it sit waiting on the shelf, along with other projects.


Ah, ok. So a once in a while thing. That makes more sense!


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 22, 2022)

Time to sell my GTX 1070. With that money I can begin the process of buying a 3060Ti or 6750XT. But until I do, I still need a graphics card

Which means its time to pull out the GT 710. The Chaddest GT 710 out there:



Spoiler: Chad 710















This low profile single slot GT 710 is now 3 slots tall and takes up the width of a full size card. It just might be the most well cooled GT 710 out there with its 80mm fan and two heatpipes.

Overclocked the GK-208 die from 954MHz to 1309MHz (+350), a nice 37% OC



Spoiler: the OC









Haven't OCed the GDDR5 yet, get around to it soon.

Edit: added +300MHz(?) to GDDR5, 1253 -> 1553 according to GPU-Z. MSI Afterburner says +600. There is no way to modify power usage or voltage unfortunately 

Edit 2: +375MHz is the highest stable OC, scoring 825 points in Furmark 720p. OCing the VRAM has negligible effect on performance as the GPU is just too slow. Cooler doing its job, max temp of 41C during the run, 29C idle


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Time to sell my GTX 1070. With that money I can begin the process of buying a 3060Ti or 6750XT. But until I do, I still need a graphics card
> 
> Which means its time to pull out the GT 710. The Chaddest GT 710 out there:
> 
> ...


You should post this over in the GhettoMods thread. This fits perfectly. 
EDIT: Not that it doesn't belong here. It's a hell of a ghettomod(in a good way) and would be a cool post over there.


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should post this over in the GhettoMods thread. This fits perfectly.
> EDIT: Not that it doesn't belong here. It's a hell of a ghettomod(in a good way) and would be a cool post over there.



I'm not sure how much of a ghettomod it is though, I grabbed the cooler off of AliExpress. The cheapo fan died after 3 weeks so had to buy an Arctic Cooling F8 to replace it.

That being said, if you want to screw around with the cooler it only costs $20.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> I'm not sure how much of a ghettomod it is though, I grabbed the cooler off of *AliExpress.* The cheapo fan died after 3 weeks so had to buy an Arctic Cooling F8 to replace it.
> 
> That being said, if you want to screw around with the cooler it only costs $20.


Hi,
That site is ghetto


----------



## freeagent (Oct 23, 2022)

Sad day for me today. I was putting my X3D back in, and I He-Manned one of the mounts on my FC140 and stripped it 

Not sure if I can repair it. Sad day, back to my old cooler 

I might buy a new one


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> My PC got a little upgrade. more HDD and two new GPU´s. RTX A2000 and a RTX 4090. Se more about here if you want to: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tomgang´s-project-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4859387
> 
> View attachment 265894
> View attachment 265895
> ...


first i think you make it dual card but one card for the bigger one and one card for smaller one


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> first i think you make it dual card but one card for the bigger one and one card for smaller one


Yeah its a new gpu for each of the systems. The times with more gpu's in one system is over after sli and crossfire is dead. Several gpu's in system only happens in servers and those awful mining rigs. Yes I am not a fan of mining with gpu's.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2022)

Finally got my Evangelion system up and running, I tried to make it my main system but there was no way in hell I could fit the 4090 in that midsized case.

My son and I ended up moving his PC from an old Half-XB case to the Eva inspired case, he got a nice upgrade to an RTX 3090 for his i9 10850KA as well.













Let me know what you guys think, hope all fans of Evangelion in this forum like this PC


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2022)

Got home, showered up, grab my case and headed upstairs lol.. dinner break before I slap it back together 

It’s so tiny!


----------



## HQi88 (Oct 26, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Got home, showered up, grab my case and headed upstairs lol.. dinner break before I slap it back together
> 
> It’s so tiny!
> 
> View attachment 267195View attachment 267196



But why do you need such a big SSD cooler?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 26, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> But why do you need such a big SSD cooler?


I don't 

But I got em if I need them later 

All slapped together.. I will re route those RGB cables sometime other than today 

All of the rainbow puke 






As seen from my spot on the couch


----------



## SirPerfluous (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm going to keep my C70 alive forever. It's the best case I have ever bought. Almost everything is metal, and it takes all the abuse without complaining.


Spoiler








Bought new in 2014, its first use was with a P5n-D and a core 2 q6600, with a pair of gtx 465's in sli. It has been through a myriad of builds since then.
All of which had been air cooled or clc.

Until recently, I had been running an Arctic LF280 at the top(not supposed to fit 280mm radiators) and it *barely* fits.
Since this case isn't equipped for a 280 rad; only two 140 fans, any 280 top rad can only be held with 4 screws


Spoiler: Clearance








It did manage to cool the vrm exceptionally well..
It just was a nightmare to R&R with this motherboard.

But! I finally decided to dive into custom watercooling... and it turned out to be an even bigger pain!
Doesn't compete in the realm of aesthetics, But it works great!


Spoiler: 1











Spoiler: 2









Tubing is messy because I wanted a specific flow.
Pump>GPU>Rad>CPU>Rad>Pump
These are from ~3 months ago, when I first assembled it.
The pump/res fits perfectly under the disk drive, and I've added some foam pads for vibration damping.

I have since replaced the clear tubing with epdm for longevity.

Didn't take any pictures then because it was an immense pain, and I wasn't in the mood.
Here's one from 5 minutes ago:


Spoiler: Current








The lighting isn't great atm, but the temps are!
Hottest I ever see on the cpu is 73c @~95w
The gpu only gets to 46 at ~360w!
Hotspot remains roughly 54-56, memory stays at ~54 also
Using Kritical 1.25mm pads.
No way to measure loop temp currently, But it's on my list.

Intake is 4 Noctua NF-P12, two in the front and two on the lower rad, pulling air over the drives.
Exhaust is 2 Arctic P14's at the top, and one corsair case fan from 2014 at the back.
Don't know how much its actually doing, But I'm keeping it alive too. I drop some 3 in 1 in the center of it every 6 months or so.

I don't really think my block/rad order is doing much, But I'm surprised temps aren't worse with how I'm recycling air.
Truly the best case investment of my life.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2022)

Welp.. since I had nothing better to do I ended up tucking those white ARGB away to the back. It really cleaned up the main chamber lol.. white pretty much clashes with everything  I also cleaned up the backside a little, but there’s not really a ton that I can do without restringing the setup.


----------



## Nestea80 (Oct 30, 2022)

Case: NZXT H7 Flow Matte White/Matte Black
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z690 AORUS MASTER EATX LGA1700
CPU: Intel Core i7-13700K
Cooler: NZXT Kraken Z73 RGB 360mm Liquid Cooler with LCD Display - Matte Black
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR5 DRAM 5600MHz C36 - Black
Graphics Card: EVGA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING
Storage: WD_BLACK SN850X NVMe 1TB, WD_BLACK SN850X NVMe 2TB
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G3 80 Plus Gold
NZXT Aer RGB 2 120mm Case Fans
CableMod PRO ModFlex Cable Extension Kit - White


----------



## JATownes (Oct 30, 2022)

Nestea80 said:


> Case: NZXT H7 Flow Matte White/Matte Black
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z690 AORUS MASTER EATX LGA1700
> CPU: Intel Core i7-13700K
> Cooler: NZXT Kraken Z73 RGB 360mm Liquid Cooler with LCD Display - Matte Black
> ...


What's the word I'm looking for here... sexy.  That's the word for this.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2022)

My god @Nestea80 , you been a member for 15 years and only have 7 posts!!!!!!! What, are you under a rock.


----------



## Nestea80 (Oct 30, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> My god @Nestea80 , you been a member for 15 years and only have 7 posts!!!!!!! What, are you under a rock.


I was waiting for someone to notice that. I didn't even know I had an account here. I went to register ... and they said my username was already taken.  So I tried the forgot my password thing, but the email wasn't registered.  So I tried my old hotmail e-mail that I used long ago, and it worked. And yeah ... I pretty much do live under a rock.  I'll post again 15 years later.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2022)

Nestea80 said:


> I pretty much do live under a rock. I'll post again 15 years later.



Oh hell man, I was just giving you some crap bro. 

Just very unusual to see a member be here that long and not have a ton of posts.


----------



## The King (Oct 30, 2022)

I did an awesome upgrade to keep my RAM cool. 
I had to sacrifice my Stanley precision screw driver set but I think it was worth it.
Noctua fan too so the name alone will cool those DIMMS by extra few degrees.


Spoiler: Cool RAM MOD ;)


----------



## Count Shagula (Oct 31, 2022)

My internal water pump is dead/dying, vibrating and making the worst noise. Currently using paper towel and a shirt to lessen the noise until i find a new one at a reasonable price. To replace that res/pump combo currently is 3x the price i originally paid. If i have to pay that much ill just go all external. Its reduced the water flow so much my fans need to spin now . usually under full load they dont even need to spin. I still have an external pump working though otherwise the pc would be turned off. Forgive me for the dust lol, side panel has been off for 2 weeks now and its well overdue for a clean


----------



## JATownes (Nov 1, 2022)

I took a couple of pics before I left for the office this morning, so I thought I would share.  Waiting for this weekend to do a RAM swap and loop deep clean, so until then this is my PC ATM.  








And a little night shot for good measure.  



JAT


----------



## 3x0 (Nov 1, 2022)

The Noctua build


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 1, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I took a couple of pics before I left for the office this morning, so I thought I would share.  Waiting for this weekend to do a RAM swap and loop deep clean, so until then this is my PC ATM.
> 
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> ...


Hi,
Wow 14 I believe 90 degree fittings most I've ever seen


----------



## JATownes (Nov 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow 14 I believe 90 degree fittings most I've ever seen


Yeah, it's quite a bit when you count them all up.  In my defense, I didn't acquire them all at the same time.  Over the years I collected enough extensions and 90s to get pretty close to a hardline look, without the hassle of hardline tubing.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 2, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Yeah, it's quite a bit when you count them all up.  In my defense, I didn't acquire them all at the same time.  Over the years I collected enough extensions and 90s to get pretty close to a hardline look, without the hassle of hardline tubing.


All Bitspower fittings by the look of it.  ze monies!


----------



## JATownes (Nov 2, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> All Bitspower fittings by the look of it.  ze monies!


They are.  And they are the "old" type of extensions.  Bitspower changed the design of their extensions to a ridged design, which has made these a little harder to find, as I do not believe they are producing this type anymore.


----------



## Vego (Nov 5, 2022)

My take on TJ11 while still in love with SMA8.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, I expect to have a Ryzen 7 5800X coming!


----------



## izy (Nov 5, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I took a couple of pics before I left for the office this morning, so I thought I would share.  Waiting for this weekend to do a RAM swap and loop deep clean, so until then this is my PC ATM.
> 
> View attachment 268112
> View attachment 268113
> ...


You dont need monitors for this build xD


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2022)

Got a new soundbar/sub combo and retired my AVR setup. No more snake pit! I will wall mount the tv and bar when I get some glasses


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 6, 2022)

rad upgrades on both riggs, a extra 480 on My AMD rigg what i use for crunching and VR gaming, the wires to the fans need sorting still.

and my Intel rigg got a fat boy. both rads was given free by Phill thanks bud.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Got a new soundbar/sub combo and retired my AVR setup. No more snake pit! I will wall mount the tv and bar when I get some glasses
> 
> View attachment 268715


Nice!


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice!


Thank you sir


----------



## TheUnbrained (Nov 8, 2022)

... everyone´s here with fancy wiring, rgb etc... and i raise you this abomination of a pc: my render/test worker with just "B" 





fair enough, cable management is just not possible with this much hardware and in general with this case...



still in need for a better cpu tho...


----------



## Mac the Geek (Nov 8, 2022)

TheUnbrained said:


> ... everyone´s here with fancy wiring, rgb etc... and i raise you this abomination of a pc: my render/test worker with just "B"
> View attachment 268974View attachment 268975
> fair enough, cable management is just not possible with this much hardware and in general with this case...
> View attachment 268976
> still in need for a better cpu tho...


I always geek out for front-panel fan controllers.    And that case bears a strong resemblance to the CM 690 that still houses my previous rig, downstairs in its retirement home.  Love it!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 8, 2022)

TheUnbrained said:


> ... everyone´s here with fancy wiring, rgb etc... and i raise you this abomination of a pc: my render/test worker with just "B"
> View attachment 268974View attachment 268975
> fair enough, cable management is just not possible with this much hardware and in general with this case...
> View attachment 268976
> still in need for a better cpu tho...


Ahhh, mood lighting. Much better than unicorn fart-themed lighting.


----------



## HQi88 (Nov 8, 2022)

Got a much more modern GPU, the RX 6800. So far its working quite well and I was surprised at how cool it ran

Finally can switch out of the Chad 710 XD



Spoiler: Beauty Pics





















Mac the Geek said:


> I always geek out for front-panel fan controllers.    And that case bears a strong resemblance to the CM 690 that still houses my previous rig, downstairs in its retirement home.  Love it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2022)

Most recent iteration


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> rad upgrades on both riggs, a extra 480 on My AMD rigg what i use for crunching and VR gaming, the wires to the fans need sorting still.
> View attachment 268746
> and my Intel rigg got a fat boy. both rads was given free by Phill thanks bud.
> View attachment 268747


Looks like you also have an excellent station for hard core Halo gaming, including good ol' Gearbox Halo CE 1.0.10!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Looks like you also have an excellent station for hard core Halo gaming,


thanks bud im well into halo but yet to play the latest.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

Gearbox Halo CE GGs:










And this one:


----------



## StaticVapour (Nov 8, 2022)

Here is mine, built few days ago. Decided to go back to PC gaming.

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (stock)
ASUS TUF 1660 6GB
MSI B450 Tomahawk
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000Mhz CL16
Seasonic S12II 520W
Aerocool Menace Saturn

mismatched fans and terrible cable management for fun


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

StaticVapour said:


> Here is mine, built few days ago. Decided to go back to PC gaming.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 2600 (stock)
> ASUS TUF 1660 6GB
> ...


My B450 Tomahawk died unexpectedly and I found the VRM thermal pads to have a bunch of liquid!


----------



## 3x0 (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My B450 Tomahawk died unexpectedly and I found the VRM thermal pads to have a bunch of liquid!


That's silicone oil, not electrically conductive and normal to have on thermal pads.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

3x0 said:


> That's silicone oil, not electrically conductive and normal to have on thermal pads.


There was a mini pool of it! It looked more like mouse piss!


----------



## TheDeeGee (Nov 8, 2022)

Finalized my Noctua/CableMod build


----------



## lmille16 (Nov 8, 2022)

TheDeeGee said:


> Finalized my Noctua/CableMod build



Nice, very clean!


----------



## DAPUNISHER (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My B450 Tomahawk died unexpectedly and I found the VRM thermal pads to have a bunch of liquid!


Had that happen with an MSI 970 gaming. It soaked through to the other side of the board. I presume it is a symptom of the VRMs getting too toasty for too long.  The board failed, and the silicon oil was found on inspection obviously. I RMA'd to MSI. FX8350 and marathon Total War: Warhammer sessions fried it. It was in a Thor v2 full tower which had outstanding case cooling, so it wasn't getting hot boxed. If there was any doubt as to the cause of death, the replacement board fried from it as well. I gave up an built an OG Zen since it had recently launched. 

I don't do showcase builds, and I have 5 PCS. Parts get swapped so often, even the PSU and board isn't safe from replacement. So I don't go bananas with cable management or anything. I refuse to plug in argb  cables or install the software, so whatever the UEFI can do is all the RGB gets.  I will add pics to this post shortly, so as to stay on topic.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Got a much more modern GPU, the RX 6800. So far its working quite well and I was surprised at how cool it ran
> 
> Finally can switch out of the Chad 710 XD
> 
> ...


Very nice setup! This is a perfect example of why 5.25" expansion bays are so very useful.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes! The Ryzen 7 5800X, came! Time-of-manufacturing code: 2234 (2022, week 34)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yes! The Ryzen 7 5800X, came! Time-of-manufacturing code: 2234 (2022, week 34)


Run a few benchmarks on your 5600X before you install it and then do so again after to see the difference! Not that I doubt reviewers, it's that real-world testing is just as insightful.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Run a few benchmarks on your 5600X before you install it and then do so again after to see the difference! Not that I doubt reviewers, it's that real-world testing is just as insightful.


It's spanking my Ryzen 5 5600X, but why does it look like it's PBO'ing without my permission? 85C in Cinebench R23 multicore and 140W PPT. (according to HWiNFO64)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> It's spanking my Ryzen 5 5600X, but why does it look like it's PBO'ing without my permission? 85C in Cinebench R23 multicore and 140W PPT. (according to HWiNFO64)


Have you seen the Ryzen Owners Club?








						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

I'm posting this in case anyone wants a Ryzen thread for troubleshooting and guidance.  As someone with a build about to happen, I have a feeling I might need some help. New wave of CPU'S means teething probs. So, feedback on BIOS issues, memory hints and general tweaks could be useful.   Trolls...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Lot's of good help and info there. You likely need to change some settings in the UEFI. Undervolting seems to render good results.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 8, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> It's spanking my Ryzen 5 5600X, but why does it look like it's PBO'ing without my permission? 85C in Cinebench R23 multicore and 140W PPT. (according to HWiNFO64)





lexluthermiester said:


> Have you seen the Ryzen Owners Club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's also 22 pages dedicated (mostly) to taming the 5800x here.  It's hot-out-the-box:









						5800x (and other Zen 3 chips) PBO settings/Temperature fix
					

The 5800x is well known for having heat issues on stock settings, because it's single 8 core CCX design shares the same power limits as the 2x6 (dual 6 core CCX) 5900x - so it's got a lot less space to cool itself with.   A Zen 3 chiplet (whether it has 4 cores or 8) is 80.7mm square -modern...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> There's also 22 pages dedicated (mostly) to taming the 5800x here.  It's hot-out-the-box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This too! I was looking for it, Thanks for posting!

@RJARRRPCGP Lot's of good info to be had in both of those threads!


----------



## Lost_Troll (Nov 9, 2022)

This is the rig I just built listed in my system specs. Other than some cable management I have do on it, it's pretty much done.


----------



## mama (Nov 9, 2022)

My first water cooled custom loop.  7900X and a Byski block on my old XFX 6900XT inside a Cooler Master HAF 700 EVO case.View attachment 269178


----------



## HQi88 (Nov 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice setup! This is a perfect example of why 5.25" expansion bays are so very useful.


Thank you! Admittedly I have never used the CD/DVD drive, and I could control all my fans with a few splitters/fan hub.

At least the USB hub is nice because one of the ports allows for 20W charging 

I would much rather replace the fan controller and DVD drive with a 5 in screen but those cost at least $70 CAD plus the cost of making my own drive bay cover for it. Anyways, I'm broke from buying a 6800


----------



## TheUnbrained (Nov 10, 2022)

HQi88 said:


> Thank you! Admittedly I have never used the CD/DVD drive, and I could control all my fans with a few splitters/fan hub.
> 
> At least the USB hub is nice because one of the ports allows for 20W charging
> 
> I would much rather replace the fan controller and DVD drive with a 5 in screen but those cost at least $70 CAD plus the cost of making my own drive bay cover for it. Anyways, I'm broke from buying a 6800


actually got the same plan with a display on front - and ive got the idea of a mcgyver version aka recycling the display from an old huawei media pad 7 (standard lvds connector btw) but still need a lvds-to-dp converter (15€ in my case - still too greedy to buy it finally, which would mean that i need to reassemble this pc... oh sweet lazyness...)

but if i finally do it, i report here haha


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 11, 2022)

I don't believe that I ever posted a picture of my PC after I finished upgrading it last month.

This was how the system looked before I made the upgrades. This is how it looks now:





It doesn't look much different, but the PC is better in the following ways.

CPU upgrade: R7 2700X *->* R5 5500. Interestingly, the two CPUs are pretty much matched in multi-threaded performance. However, the 5500 has better gaming performance and sips power compared to the 2700X.
Graphics card modification: I relocated the 8-pin PCIe power connector on my 2060 Super for aesthetic reasons. See this post for an explanation.
 



Radiator/fan upgrade: 1x Alphacool 140mm *->* 1x Alphacool 240mm. The original 140mm rad actually did a pretty good job at cooling both the 2700X and the 2060 Super, but it just seemed weird to have an entire system cooled only by a single-fan rad.
 



Memory upgrade: 2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3200 MHz *->* 2x16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 MHz. I needed low-profile memory sticks for clearance with the new radiator.
Power supply upgrade: be quiet! SFX-L 600W *->* Corsair RM650x ATX 650W. I would've kept the be quiet! PSU, but it had a really short EPS 12V cable, for some reason. The cable was very tight, and I was worried that it would damage the motherboard.
Aside from the memory, these are all fairly marginal upgrades. I was more interested in fixing the graphics card power connector than anything else.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 12, 2022)

A memory came up on Facebook for me today, 8 years ago today I was running a CLC 

And my oldest fell asleep in my youngest bassinet with little Einsteins on tv lol 





Edit:

Trying out a different fan config on PA120, also trying out the fan header on the GPU for the lower fans 

Edit again:

Ok the GPU header is not a strong enough.. bummer. PA120 is not quiet anymore 

I might order another FC140 





Edit again, forgot to mention I am out of good Tim, and using the last of my somewhat separated AS5. Needless to say, it’s not good lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Edit again, forgot to mention I am out of good Tim, and using the last of my somewhat separated AS5. Needless to say, it’s not good lol.


I'm currently testing MX-6 and so far so good. Seems a quality TIM. Will be posting a mini-review in the MX5 and Official TIM threads tomorrow.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2022)

Damn USB Flash Drive.....4 hours to find out needed a 2.0 drive to flash BIOS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2022)

DaMulta said:


> Damn USB Flash Drive.....4 hours to find out needed a 2.0 drive to flash BIOS
> View attachment 269974


Don't you love it went things like that happen? You'd think they'd state such a requirement in the manual.. Drives me bonkers sometimes..


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 16, 2022)

Like when they mention nowhere that it needs to be formatted to FAT32 (or 16).


----------



## freeagent (Nov 16, 2022)

As she sits for now.. I’m getting another FC140, should be here in a bit  I need another mobo for my youngest boy as he is just about ready for a computer. He is ready now, but need a desk and a set of ram too because they don’t need B-Die


----------



## Arco (Nov 16, 2022)

Big Torrent case but did a bit of trolling. (Cut fan bracket, push-pull Arctic AIO.) 

GTX 1060 3GB is temporary for now. 

I just need a new GPU, Desk, desk mat, and a Wi-Fi access point now. 

Also, OLED 4k 120fps HDR looks insane.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 18, 2022)

My eldest son asked me to do a BIOS update and dial back in his 5800x curves, so he dropped his rig off for the weekend.  Thought I would share a pic before I get started.

Excuse all the dust, I'm going to give it a cleaning and system flush too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2022)

JATownes said:


> My eldest son asked me to do a BIOS update and dial back in his 5800x curves, so he dropped his rig off for the weekend.  Thought I would share a pic before I get started.
> 
> Excuse all the dust, I'm going to give it a cleaning and system flush too.
> View attachment 270526


Nice rig! You taught him well.


----------



## trickson (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2022)

trickson said:


> View attachment 270537



Isn't that little fan on the motherboard annoying you?....


----------



## trickson (Nov 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Isn't that little fan on the motherboard annoying you?....


not at all.
The only time I hear it is during startup and that is a good sign to.


----------



## HQi88 (Nov 19, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Isn't that little fan on the motherboard annoying you?....



I have the same motherboard and I never hear it... on account of having 8 case fans


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 19, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> I don't believe that I ever posted a picture of my PC after I finished upgrading it last month.
> 
> Graphics card modification: I relocated the 8-pin PCIe power connector on my 2060 Super for aesthetic reasons. See this post for an explanation.
> View attachment 269567
> ...



You crazy! You really did it  The pigtail was such a bitch when I put together the Bitspower block. But I think in the end I still appreciate it being at the end, not the side of the card, for cable management purposes. My 2060 Super has been sitting for a while waiting for me to take apart the now-defunct loop, not sure what I'll do with it now that I don't use it anymore. Maybe I'll remount the FE cooler and sell to get a low profile RX6400 or RTX A2000.


----------



## Terronium-12 (Nov 19, 2022)

*Snagged a 6900 XT off eBay for $400, and I had to upgrade from the HAF-X to a P500A as well.














*


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> You crazy! You really did it  The pigtail was such a bitch when I put together the Bitspower block. But I think in the end I still appreciate it being at the end, not the side of the card, for cable management purposes. My 2060 Super has been sitting for a while waiting for me to take apart the now-defunct loop, not sure what I'll do with it now that I don't use it anymore. Maybe I'll remount the FE cooler and sell to get a low profile RX6400 or RTX A2000.



 Yeah, it's been a while since I announced that I was going to replace that old connector. But I finally got around to it.

As it turns out, the process went without too much hassle! My 30 W soldering iron had trouble melting those big joints, but I made do. Here is a closer view of my handiwork:











The new connector is only slightly crooked. It'll have to do. 

Best of luck with repurposing your 2060S (or passing it on to someone else). With a water block, I bet it overclocks like a beast, just like mine.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 19, 2022)

_JP_ said:


> Like when they mention nowhere that it needs to be formatted to FAT32 (or 16).


Despite late incarnations of NTFS, has been around for many years and FAT32 is an FAT file system from 1996!


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Chomiq (Nov 25, 2022)

Left one has much better colors/contrast. Right one looks super faded in comparison.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Upgraded my VR&HTPC with a RTX 3070.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been meaning to ask, how's the 3070 fare in there with the windowed panel? I've been doing some planning (ie. overthinking) and airflow on the left side always been the big unknown with the S3 for me (even with a vented panel on that side).


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Been meaning to ask, how's the 3070 fare in there with the windowed panel? I've been doing some planning (ie. overthinking) and airflow on the left side always been the big unknown with the S3 for me (even with a vented panel on that side).


I removed the windows   It just means cleaning my house even more.

--
Another test setup before I decide what case I should use/buy. Testing the B550 and 5600X along with a GTX1080.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2022)

Finished building in my new case _'Be quiet! Pure Base 500 FX'_ yesterday, slowly upgraded the parts since early 2022 and at this point I consider this my new PC even if I kept a few older parts.
Thumbnails as usual:


More or less managed to keep the window side clean as possible but the back side cable monster is not for others to see.


The potato grade SSD inside can be ignored its my old ass system drive from my old system, just wanted to try out the mounting bracket so I threw it in as a placeholder._ 'meanwhile I can drop some random small games on it I guess'_
I had some issues synching all of the RGB with Asus Aura Sync, everything is connected trough the built in Fan/RGB hub at the back and it just wouldn't recognize it. I was like don't tell me I have to check those cables again and open up the whole thing..
Did a quick search online and it turns out I have to press the led button on the case for 3-4 seconds and then it synches with the mobo software colors, nice that its not documented anywhere in the manual.

That mouse pad under the case is there cause the Toshiba P300 3TB HDD I have in the system is disgustingly loud even when its barely doing anything just idle spinning and I tried to put even more absorbing material under the case but it didn't help much cause its vibrating through the case/HDD cage itself even tho it has rubber padding inside the cage.
Hate that drive honestly cause its been loud since day 1 in my old case too, when I bought it years ago I almost sent it back to the shop, as soon as I get some money saved up/spend on my PC I will get rid of that abomination.

Other than that when its not spinning the PC is very quiet now, I spent some time tinkering with fan speeds/profiles in the Bios and this way I'm also getting better temps than in my old case while being more silent.


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 29, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Finished building in my new case _'Be quiet! Pure Base 500 FX'_ yesterday, slowly upgraded the parts since early 2022 and at this point I consider this my new PC even if I kept a few older parts.
> Thumbnails as usual:
> View attachment 272168
> View attachment 272169View attachment 272170
> ...


A Beautiful Blue Theme build... no RGB needed... NICE!


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 29, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> A Beautiful Blue Theme build... no RGB needed... NICE!



Well it is RGB but I don't like the rainbow mode more like static single maybe dual colors depending on my mood and change the color every few weeks or so but ye this blue is my fav. _'This is something ppl often forget when hating on RGB, not everyone uses it that way'_


----------



## Audioave10 (Nov 29, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Well it is RGB but I don't like the rainbow mode more like static single maybe dual colors depending on my mood and change the color every few weeks or so but ye this blue is my fav. _'This is something ppl often forget when hating on RGB, not everyone uses it that way'_


Yep, not a Hater, but its all I ever see anymore. I usually have everything green or blue.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 29, 2022)

I was an RGB hater till I got it, now I don’t mind.. could use a little more if I’m honest


----------



## Arco (Nov 29, 2022)

Audioave10 said:


> Yep, not a Hater, but its all I ever see anymore. I usually have everything green or blue.


I see RGB as kinda annoying. I'm looking at the screen, not getting blinded by my PC. 

RGB Is useful on the keyboard and or mouse maybe. 

I do agree that it's a tasteful use of RGB and doesn't distract.


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 29, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> a flat monitor and a curved monitor together XD


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 30, 2022)

When I get the RX 7900 XTX, I'm gonna have a few components spare since I've replaced my 3900X with a 5900X. Heck, I have just about all the parts I need to build a great gaming rig based on the R9 3900X and RX 6900 XT. This build isn't gonna be RGB at all, because I'd found a classic old case that I'd forgotten about in my storeroom collecting dust. Since it has no see-thru side panel, I'll be going for that strict no nonsense look. The case is actually the most expensive case I'd ever bought, dunno if you guys have heard of it, but it's a SOLDAM XR-1 Black Knight, I think it cost me about 600USD or so back when I'd gotten it all those years back.

I'll be back to post pics of it when I get back to my home country, after I get the RX 7900 XTX and a B550 mobo that is....


----------



## Mac the Geek (Nov 30, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> When I get the RX 7900 XTX, I'm gonna have a few components spare since I've replaced my 3900X with a 5900X. Heck, I have just about all the parts I need to build a great gaming rig based on the R9 3900X and RX 6900 XT. This build isn't gonna be RGB at all, because I'd found a classic old case that I'd forgotten about in my storeroom collecting dust. Since it has no see-thru side panel, I'll be going for that strict no nonsense look. The case is actually the most expensive case I'd ever bought, dunno if you guys have heard of it, but it's a SOLDAM XR-1 Black Knight, I think it cost me about 600USD or so back when I'd gotten it all those years back.
> 
> I'll be back to post pics of it when I get back to my home country, after I get the RX 7900 XTX and a B550 mobo that is....



I found an old OCN thread (from 2007!) with build photos of a Black Knight case.  Looks nice!








						Soldam Windy XR-1 Black Knight Here At Last
					

Well it took a while but the Soldam XR-1 is nearly here. Currently in transit and due to arrive Monday or Tuesday.  My friend from VR Forums (iceflight) did me a special favor and had a friend of his bring the case to the states from Singapore saving me about $250 in shipping. the lowest rate I...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GTX 970 as a temporary card. I sold my 1080 Ti to my friend (this is his old card) and I ordered a 6700 XT yesterday.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 30, 2022)

Yep, looks like the exact same case I have, with that back attachment as well. It's a pity SOLDAM went out of business, they make very nice cases, but they ain't cheap ... at all.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> GTX 970 as a temporary card. I sold my 1080 Ti to my friend (this is his old card) and I ordered a 6700 XT yesterday.



Sucks if you need to get your memory sticks out for replacement/upgrading....


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Sucks if you need to get your memory sticks out for replacement/upgrading....


I know. Installing that cooler sucks balls.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 2, 2022)

I guess I can call my HTPC a sleeper even though it has a Sandy i5. I'll put an exhaust fan later today as that 290X warms that up a LOT. A great card if we forget its high power draw and heat output.











Like the sticker says, it had a Celeron D before 

edit: if someone is wondering that where's my X58 setup, I retired it as a result of the current electricity pricing. It's in my closet and ready to roll if I need it.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Spektre (Dec 2, 2022)

Just got the HYTE Y60. Front glass off for the sake of photos.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

Spektre said:


> Just got the HYTE Y60. Front glass off for the sake of photos.


Nice setup! Are you going to add fans in the back or just leave the exhaust passive?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2022)

It looks good in white.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It looks good in white.


Agreed, I like the white look too!


----------



## Spektre (Dec 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice setup! Are you going to add fans in the back or just leave the exhaust passive?


Do you mean the PSU chamber?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

Spektre said:


> Do you mean the PSU chamber?


No, to the back of the case near the CPU. That looks like a fan mount or am I mistaken?
Nevermind, just took a closer look at the photo and noticed that you already have a fan mounted there, but on the outside of the case.


----------



## Spektre (Dec 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, to the back of the case near the CPU. That looks like a fan mount or am I mistaken?
> Nevermind, just took a closer look at the photo and noticed that you already have a fan mounted there, but on the outside of the case.


Oh gotcha. Yeah, the exhaust fan gets all in the way of the motherboard otherwise. I had to clip off the notches to get it through the grill ( I love my ML fans). What you can't see are the two inlet fans in the floor and the the 3 outlet fans in the top. So I'm pretty sure I've got enough air in there. iCue seems to be reporting decent temps anyway


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 3, 2022)

Just finished my Evangelion homage build, it took me a while, but finally was able to track most of the components needed:












Any other fans of Evangelion here? What do you guys think? I hope you like the result 


Bonus hero pose featuring Units 00, 01 and 02


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> Just finished my Evangelion homage build, it took me a while, but finally was able to track most of the components needed:View attachment 272889View attachment 272890View attachment 272892View attachment 272893View attachment 272894View attachment 272895
> Any other fans of Evangelion here? What do you guys think? I hope you like the result View attachment 272896
> Bonus hero pose featuring Units 00, 01 and 02


You and a friend of mine would get along great. He's a huge fan of NGE. He'd totally dig on this stuff!

I've linked him this post, hope he checks it out. Hello Mr. Good!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You and an friend of mine would get along great, He's a huge fan of NGE. He'd totally dig on this stuff!


I bet we would! It's such a great time to be a fan of Evangelion, especially in America, for the longest time people were only able to enjoy this landmark anime from bootleg recordings or super expensive imports.

I always wanted to be able to build an Eva inspired rig, and now, both Asus and MSI have made that dream come true, what a great time to be alive!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> I bet we would! It's such a great time to be a fan of Evangelion, especially in America, for the longest time people were only able to enjoy this landmark anime from bootleg recordings or super expensive imports.
> 
> I always wanted to be able to build an Eva inspired rig, and now, both Asus and MSI have made that dream come true, what a great time to be alive!


Actually, he responded and loved it. I used to build PC's for him and his family and if we were still in the same area of the nation, I likely would have built him something like this recently. You took it to the next level! Props man!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, he responded and loved it. I used to build PC's for him and his family and if we were still in the same area of the nation, I likely would have built him something like this recently. You took it to the next level! Props man!



Really glad your friend liked it, and thank you, let me know if your friend is interested in obtaining the parts for this build so I can send you the links, I don't think they'll be around for long, and this is the perfect chance to pull the trigger and build an EVA inspired PC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> Really glad your friend liked it, and thank you, let me know if your friend is interested in obtaining the parts for this build so I can send you the links, I don't think they'll be around for long, and this is the perfect chance to pull the trigger and build an EVA inspired PC.


PM me and I'll pass them along, just in case he wants to pull the trigger!


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 4, 2022)

I like Evangelion too but damn man, that's extreme!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I like Evangelion too but damn man, that's extreme!


Some fans are that passionate. Gundam fans are likewise passionately into that anime. I know a "DeathNote" fan who tried to embody the world of that series. Hell go to a Comicon, oh yeah!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Some fans are that passionate. Gundam fans are likewise passionately into that anime. I know a "DeathNote" fan who tried to embody the world of that series. Hell go to a Comicon, oh yeah!


Thank you for understanding! 

I sent you a PM with the all the links to the parts your friend will need, good luck!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> Thank you for understanding!
> 
> I sent you a PM with the all the links to the parts your friend will need, good luck!


Thank You sir! Passed those along. I think he'll like them!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 4, 2022)

So my PC has changed a bit a again. Not much, but this is the final form for the next coming years. No more plans. I replaced gpu from asus tuf to one from gigabyte do to coil whine. Gigabyte is not free from coil whine, but it´s far better than the tuf card. I also replaced that ugly standart adaptor for RTX 4090 to one from Cablemod.

So this is how it looks now.
















Because it is now christmas, i set it up theme for the mood. Gives a nice mood change to.












Pictures says something, but for the full mood a video better shows what i mean.









This is my configuration for the next comming years.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> 15th Warlock said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished my Evangelion homage build, it took me a while, but finally was able to track most of the components needed:View attachment 272889



Looks at palm tree outside window in back ground.

Look out my window to the snow coming down.



lol oh well, nothing like a white Christmas


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 4, 2022)

mechtech said:


> lol oh well, nothing like a white Christmas


Got that right,  was planning to take the family to the mountains for Christmas, getting plenty of snow up there now, and they're only a short drive away.

Hope you and your family have a merry Christmas


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

15th Warlock said:


> Got that right,  was planning to take the family to the mountains for Christmas, getting plenty of snow up there now, and they're only a short drive away.
> 
> Hope you and your family have a merry Christmas


I kinda miss SoCal for that reason.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 7, 2022)

My white FC140 that I got for 35USD arrived a week early


----------



## maochen (Dec 8, 2022)

new monitor came, early birthday present


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 8, 2022)

The parts for my 2nd gaming rig have been more or less finalized:

Gigabyte X570S Aorus Elite AX
AMD R9 3900X
2x 16GB Patriot Viper DDR4 4000MHz (will run them at 3600MHz)
Sapphire RX 6900 XT (should have the RX 7900 XTX when I get back in February, that is, assuming supply is good)
Crucial P3 Plus 500GB NVMe M.2 PCIe 4.0 4x4 (OS)
4TB Leven JS600 SATA SSD (games)
2TB Samsung 870 QVO SATA SSD (Games)
2x 1TB Samsung 860 EVO SATA SSD (games)
2TB - 4TB HDD (for downloads, movies/music) (undecided yet, from my spare HDDs collection)
Enermax MAXREVO 1500
SOLDAM Windy XR-1 Black Knight

Ofc, will be back with pics when I'm done......in February most likely.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 8, 2022)

My new monitor totally dwarfes the other of my old 24"s. Still waiting for the 6700 XT to arrive, my temporary GTX 970 isn't quite a 4K card..


----------



## jormungand (Dec 9, 2022)

maochen said:


> new monitor came, early birthday present
> 
> View attachment 273504


gungrave ,mousepad right


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 9, 2022)

My PC these days...


----------



## Arco (Dec 9, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My PC these days..


Cool! That's an interesting screen setup. Also, I love the mouse. I've been using lightspeed for a long time.


----------



## maochen (Dec 9, 2022)

jormungand said:


> gungrave ,mousepad right


Yes


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 9, 2022)

I lost my mind of the audio crackling with the Crosshair VII so I went back to my B550M Aorus Elite. The 6700 XT suits well with that mATX board.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 10, 2022)

Well since I opened the panel to upgrade cpu I decided to fix gpu sag lol


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 10, 2022)

Easy enough to fix GPU sag, but what to do when your CPU tower cooler decide to hang out. My BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 looks like shit for a while now...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 10, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Easy enough to fix GPU sag, but what to do when your CPU tower cooler decide to hang out. My BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 looks like shit for a while now...


Zip tie to the top of the case, and post in ghetto mods...


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 10, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Zip tie to the top of the case, and post in ghetto mods...


Actually, I was thinking about removing the top plate cover for good, and turning the tower upside-down. Still goes to the ghetto mods though. The plate adds additional weight, and it's ugly.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2022)

Installed the 3 new Be Quiet! fans.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My white FC140 that I got for 35USD arrived a week early
> 
> View attachment 273446
> View attachment 273447
> ...


ThermalRight should give you commission or royalties or something for advertising


----------



## freeagent (Dec 10, 2022)

mechtech said:


> ThermalRight should give you commission or royalties or something for advertising


I have gotten a few free items, would have been better if I had an Intel to use them on 

A friend has a contact and has been helping me getting a new mount and crossbar for my other FC140. They sent me a couple of LGA1700 mounts and a blue and black contact frame   

Would be sweet if they sent me a PS120SE to try out, its like a PA120 but with 7x 6mm pipes 

They know where I live


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 11, 2022)

Worked on reviving/repairing my old Dawn of War Warhammer 40k case mod.  New LEDs, fans and replaced an LED controller.  I repaired some of the outside 3d parts as well.  No PC in it at the moment, but one is coming.  And yeah, the wiring is, well, a nightmare.  The 7" screen on the side works, I have a video of it here. Dawn of War Mod screen.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 11, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Worked on reviving/repairing my old Dawn of War Warhammer 40k case mod.  New LEDs, fans and replaced an LED controller.  I repaired some of the outside 3d parts as well.  No PC in it at the moment, but one is coming.  And yeah, the wiring is, well, a nightmare.  The 7" screen on the side works, I have a video of it here. Dawn of War Mod screen.View attachment 273931View attachment 273932View attachment 273933View attachment 273934View attachment 273935View attachment 273936View attachment 273937View attachment 273938


*vader impressive*
How many hours that take?  Any 3D printing??


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 11, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Worked on reviving/repairing my old Dawn of War Warhammer 40k case mod.  New LEDs, fans and replaced an LED controller.  I repaired some of the outside 3d parts as well.  No PC in it at the moment, but one is coming.  And yeah, the wiring is, well, a nightmare.  The 7" screen on the side works, I have a video of it here. Dawn of War Mod screen.View attachment 273931View attachment 273932View attachment 273933View attachment 273934View attachment 273935View attachment 273936View attachment 273937View attachment 273938


That's some nice case mods you have there.

I can only agree with wiring. It can be a nightmare when going outside of the norm. I can relate when I build my dual system in a single case. A lot of wiring to handle. Zip ties is your best friend in cases like this.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2022)

Server is all clean, do not like these mesh cases. Running TrueNAS and I added a hot spare


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 11, 2022)

mechtech said:


> *vader impressive*
> How many hours that take?  Any 3D printing??


Thanks!  All 3d was done by hand. Old school oven bake clay. It took over 3 mos to make.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 12, 2022)

Hmm.. looks a bit goofy with black fans.. was thinking of shooting some paint eater on it to get it shiny and then clear coat it at work..

Would be cool to get the worlds blackest paint on it, black hole black.. 

Or maybe inside of the case black hole black


----------



## mechtech (Dec 12, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Hmm.. looks a bit goofy with black fans.. was thinking of shooting some paint eater on it to get it shiny and then clear coat it at work..
> 
> Would be cool to get the worlds blackest paint on it, black hole black..
> 
> ...


Vanta black close enough?









						Vantablack: the world’s first superblack car | BMW.com
					

Black, blacker, BMW X6 Vantablack. The show car will be making its much-anticipated debut at the IAA auto show in Frankfurt. It’s the first car ever painted in the blackest black there is.




					www.bmw.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 12, 2022)

Stopgap solution, waiting for cases


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Vanta black close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car is going to get VERY hot in the sun. Pass. Give me a white or metallic paint colour thank you.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 12, 2022)

Be fine for a PC case though.  

Ya.   Won’t be so black in infrared spectrum.


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 12, 2022)

Nice to meet You. My name is Violet, Ultraviolet.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 13, 2022)

Vanta black, that was it 

Imagine your ARGB shitstorm going on with absolutely no reflection going on from the inner space of your case? 

How awesome would that be?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 13, 2022)

They came out with a blacker black. 

Also, the exclusive right to make art with vantablack was sold to a single artist. PC cases would probably count.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 13, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Stopgap solution, waiting for cases
> 
> View attachment 274090
> View attachment 274092



that's super cute. why even bother with a case. just clean the dust off of it every couple of months, easy access this way and better temps, and its super cute!

where does one even buy a mini-itx test bench, first time I have ever seen this.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 13, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> that's super cute. why even bother with a case. just clean the dust off of it every couple of months, easy access this way and better temps, and its super cute!
> 
> where does one even buy a mini-itx test bench, first time I have ever seen this.



They have a normal size one (still small) and an ITX one, you can either get it from OBT or Streacom.









						Open Benchtable Project
					

The Open Benchtable Project is a portable and light benchtable for travelling PC enthusiasts. It is considered "The Golden Standard of test benches".




					openbenchtable.com
				




Open air ITX cases have been popular lately. I know of the Motif Monument (kinda useless the more I think about it) and the XTIA Xproto cases, there's probably many more

The dust does get annoying, even though it's slightly easier to clean, it's more visible and easier to get everywhere


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> PC cases would probably count.


Doubtful. Possible, but doubtful..


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 14, 2022)

No, it's not lit up like a Christmas tree, but it's all I've got.  Not bad considering I had a Dell Optiplex 7010 2 years ago...


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 14, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> No, it's not lit up like a Christmas tree, but it's all I've got.  Not bad considering I had a Dell Optiplex 7010 2 years ago...


Ahh...the Toxic edition...nice card dude. Makes that Aerocool case look tight! Like you had to tilt the card to get in there.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 14, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Ahh...the Toxic edition...nice card dude. Makes that Aerocool case look tight! Like you had to tilt the card to get in there.


All kinds of contortionist acts were performed to get that card in there, so hate the idea of removing for any reason...  Especially as I've now got the support bracket in there too.  There is precisely 5mm of room left, so yeah, is very tight but is getting plenty of air as it's so close to the front fans.  Thank you for the kind words too.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 14, 2022)

Grabbed a reference 7900 XTX while I could - seeing as pretty much all the partner cards look like they're going to be too big to fit in my Q58.

First thing I noticed was how heavy the box was considering the small size - turns out the shroud is all metal as far as I can tell.

It's noticeably smaller and better built than my RX 6800 Nitro, but watch out on the heatsink, it feels almost as sharp as an old Zalman cooler....I even cut myself while plugging in the PCIe power connectors


----------



## freeagent (Dec 18, 2022)

Trying out some semi passive performance on X3D 











Edit:

Since everyone seems to like cinebench I let it run for a half hour..





Edit:

Warming it up with a few blasts of y-cruncher. This is why I bought the torrent, I was going to do semi passive at some point with Le Grand Macho RT, but no need for that when FC140 is a feckin beast 

Edit:

I ran y-cruncher 5 times, but I kinda cheated. Since I am just using the 2 stock front fans I set them to run at full speed because I know how heavy it is 





Not my best time with this CPU


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 18, 2022)

Decided to take this thing off:



It weighs 80 grams which is not much, but considering it's on the farthest point from the base plate, its contribution to tower bending isn't negligible.
And TBH it looks much better without it:



Unfortunately, the tower fins aren't symmetrical, otherwise it would be easy to turn it upside down and mitigate the bending from time to time.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 18, 2022)

THE_EGG said:


> Grabbed a reference 7900 XTX



How do you like the card mate? She get pretty warm in that confined space?

Also, what made you go the XTX?


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 18, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> How do you like the card mate? She get pretty warm in that confined space?
> 
> Also, what made you go the XTX?


The card has been great. Healthy performance boosts in games like BF2042 and COD MW2.

It doesn't get too warm in my small Q58 - I've seen it hover around 69-73C in games. Fans don't go too loud either which is good (for sure a little louder than my RX 6800 Nitro but that thing was seriously silent). The XTX is definitely quieter than the RTX 3080 VISION I had for a short time before it died. My CPU runs about 5C warmer than with the RX 6800 due to the heat that is dumped into the radiator. My main criticism for the XTX is that idle power consumption could be improved but it doesn't bother me much as this is a pure gaming machine. 

Went with the XTX because of the sharp price point (of the reference card anyway) and the fact that it's small enough to fit in my PC haha.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> No, it's not lit up like a Christmas tree, but it's all I've got.  Not bad considering I had a Dell Optiplex 7010 2 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 274401View attachment 274402



Pretty tight in there.... 

And then you have to replace your memory for some reason....


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Pretty tight in there....
> 
> And then you have to replace your memory for some reason....


I'm not allowed any other parts now for 3 years and yeah, it's VERY close to not fitting.  AK620 made it even more difficult, but I wasn't taking that out again so I just manoeuvred the GPU a little and pop, its in.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2022)

Cooler Master finally sent me a replacement part so I could finish it


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2022)

Jetster said:


> Cooler Master finally sent me a replacement part so I could finish it
> 
> View attachment 275569
> 
> View attachment 275571


That logo on AIO...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 22, 2022)

No more audio problems with CH VII Hero so I use this.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 22, 2022)

My simple daily driver, does everything I need it to do, hasn't failed me. Just recently upgraded from Quadro M4000 to an RTX 4000. Needless to say I'm not a gamer. Oh, and it is an i7-6950x with 48GB of Corsair Vengeance 3200MHz, 3 SSD's totaling 2TB of storage, and an NVME m.2 Kingston 500GB for boot drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> No more audio problems with CH VII Hero so I use this.
> 
> View attachment 275676


Such a clean looking setup!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 23, 2022)

i barly got my new RX 6950 xt Nitro+ to fit in toke me 6 hours to install it


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> i barly got my new RX 6950 xt Nitro+ to fit in toke me 6 hours to install it
> 
> View attachment 275810



Actually you need a bigger case....


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 23, 2022)

Leak test on the BC1 V2. So far all's fine as f


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> i barly got my new RX 6950 xt Nitro+ to fit in toke me 6 hours to install it
> 
> View attachment 275810



Like putting a Rolls-Royce Merlin in a VW. It's gonna be tight


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> i barly got my new RX 6950 xt Nitro+ to fit in toke me 6 hours to install it
> 
> View attachment 275810


THIS is a classic case of ghetto-mod!


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 24, 2022)

this is with side pannel on. very clean look


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 25, 2022)

Got some goodies for Xmas from my wife, some MNPCtech billet alum. grills, fan adapters and rgb rings.  My set up is too messy to post a pics atm.  Ill try and post one later tonight.
This is a Corsair Carbide case btw, it looks nothing like its former self.  Still waiting on sheets of carbon fiber veneer to come in and a drive sled for my Optane 900ps.


----------



## Norton (Dec 26, 2022)

*My Gaming/Crunching/Folding rig*
Specs:
Ryzen 5950X
MSI X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi
4x8GB Corsair DDR4 3600
EK 360mm AIO with push/pull Vardar/Seasonic-Nidec fans
Sabrent Rocket PCIE 4.0x4 NVME
Asus TUF RTX 3070
Seasonic SYNCRO Q704 (inverted case) and Seasonic SYNCRO 750w 80+ Gold psu
Got the case/psu last year from NE in an awesome Black Friday deal, the 5950X and 3070 earlier this year when the prices started making sense again (at or below MSRP)

Really like the unique look of the Seasonic case and runs cool and quiet with minimal dust buildup

*

*


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 26, 2022)

Norton said:


> *My Gaming/Crunching/Folding rig*
> Specs:
> Ryzen 5950X
> MSI X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi
> ...



Great to see you back on TPU!   Clean setup


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

Morgoth said:


> i barly got my new RX 6950 xt Nitro+ to fit in toke me 6 hours to install it
> 
> View attachment 275810


Holy heck, this is Brazilian _gambiarra_ levels.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2022)

Norton said:


> *My Gaming/Crunching/Folding rig*
> Specs:
> Ryzen 5950X
> MSI X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi
> ...



Wow, it is soooo awesome to see you posting Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Got some goodies for Xmas from my wife, some MNPCtech billet alum. grills, fan adapters and rgb rings.  My set up is too messy to post a pics atm.  Ill try and post one later tonight.
> This is a Corsair Carbide case btw, it looks nothing like its former self.  Still waiting on sheets of carbon fiber veneer to come in and a drive sled for my Optane 900ps.
> View attachment 276082
> 
> ...


Those are impressive! Way too bright for my taste, but impressive!



Norton said:


> *My Gaming/Crunching/Folding rig*
> Specs:
> Ryzen 5950X
> MSI X570S Tomahawk Max WiFi
> ...


Is it just me, or do you have a left handed case?

Again, Welcome back!


----------



## The King (Dec 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is it just me, or do you have a left handed case?
> 
> Again, Welcome back!


He mentioned its a Seasonic case so most likely one of these


----------



## Norton (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes that case is left handed and inverted.. really nice effort from Seasonic imho. Regular price is kind of high but with the Black Friday deal I got the case (including 4x Nidec/Gentle Typhoon fans) and a 750w gold rated psu for under 150 shipped!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 27, 2022)

That is one of the things I like about my old Stacker. It is super old, has wheels, but you can set it up in the regular ATX format, or flip the tray and use it for an inverted ATX format. But no room for 140mm fans, no cable management, and its just huge. 80mm fans look teeny tiny these days


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,
Dang yeah thought that was just upside down sinners image


----------



## freeagent (Dec 27, 2022)

I put some fans back in the system. Honestly, it was pretty boring without them 

Running semi-passive is really nice, and it was the kind of quiet many would envy I think.. but even now it’s still pretty good. I did want some more air moving over my ram for when I am running them at 1.6v.


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2022)

Here's another pic of my build before I changed the GPU- top case fans are Phanteks SK140's btw





The 3060 Ti went to my cousin (cash plus trade for his 1660 Ti)... managed to get 5-6 gpu's on the NewEgg Shuffle during the shortage  and sold them to friends for whatever I paid for them. Made a few young gamers happy doing that


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 28, 2022)

My gaming rig.  Labor of love no doubt.  Intel 11900k 5.4ghz, 3600mhz 32GB GSkill, Gigabyte Aorus Master z590, Optane 900p, WD SN750 black, Nvidia 3090 FE, CoolerMaster Sub Zero AIO kit, 10 Noctua Redux fans, Evga 1300w.  Viotek 34" 144hz, Schiit Modi 3 DAC, Yamaha amplifer, Klipsch RP500m speakers, KEF subwoofer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Running semi-passive is really nice, and it was the kind of quiet many would envy I think..


I tried the "silent PC" thing for a while. Drove me nuts! I missed the normal sounds that a PC produces. I learned to appreciate what too noisy was a bit better, but completely silent isn't for me.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 28, 2022)

My "Delly"  driver

Not exactly a powerhouse but it's small and gets the job done

I'm using a Vosto 270s case. I'd like to get a blue or white Inspiron 660s case tough (it has the same internal layout) but haven't seen any around.

Specs:
Asrock H410M-HVS DTX motherboard with Enzotech MOS-1 heatsinks on the VRMs
Core i5-10400 65w CPU
Intel 95w stock cooler (cooper core)
16GB A-DATA DDR4-2999
1TB m.2 WD Green (via Pcie to m.2 adapter, hard to see on the third picture but it's there)
4TB Seagate HDD
Asus ODD
USB3.0 PCIe 1x card
Dust











Aaaand my gaming rig

Coolermaster Elite Mini 100 cube case
MSI H510I Pro WiFi
Core i5 11400
16GB A-DATA XPG Gammix DDR4-3200
Sapphire Radeon Fury Nano
1TB Kingston M.2 drive
450w Silverstone SFX PSU
Antec Kuhler AIO


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 29, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Got some goodies for Xmas from my wife, some MNPCtech billet alum. grills, fan adapters and rgb rings.  My set up is too messy to post a pics atm.  Ill try and post one later tonight.
> This is a Corsair Carbide case btw, it looks nothing like its former self.  Still waiting on sheets of carbon fiber veneer to come in and a drive sled for my Optane 900ps.


Just got a dual 2.5 pci drive mount from Amazon.  Holds my Optane 900ps nicely.  Cables are awful, but whatdya

 do right?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

I have waited 8 years for this day...

It really does look better with the panels on. I keep the GPU-side panel off because I am not running a loop atm and do not have a vented panel


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 31, 2022)

@tabascosauz it looks so good in white


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 1, 2023)

SN2716057 said:


> @tabascosauz it looks so good in white



Just missing a CL sticker  I have a bone to pick with whichever genius removed it

I'm currently trying to put together some combination of washers and fasteners to use my CNC mnpctech feet from the Cerberus on the S3, should round out the package nicely if i can make it work


----------



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2023)

Upgraded to a 4090. Was able to get the PNY version and slap a Alphacool waterblock on it thanks to it having a reference design.  Haven't broke 45 C yet.  I was hoping to put another 360 rad up top, but I was unable to due to the fittings hitting the motherboard's large I/O shield.  Was only able to get the 240 rad by placing the fans on top of the rad on the outside of the case.  Luckly the 5000D has a nice cover on the top  The other 360 rad I was trying to mount up top was a EK Cool Stream PE. 
So far the temps on the CPU have still been good as I crunch/game with all cores set at 3.8 GHz @ 1.152 Vcore.  I probably should have had the 360 rad cooling the CPU and the 240 cooling the GPU, but oh well.
Need to get a new desk though.  Kind of waiting until we buy as bigger house and I have a room to put it in.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi,
Nice only one 90 degree fitting 
Nice -90 sweep off the gpu man all 90's should be that way that must of been fun to find


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 2, 2023)

HammerON said:


> Upgraded to a 4090. Was able to get the PNY version and slap a Alphacool waterblock on it thanks to it having a reference design.  Haven't broke 45 C yet.  I was hoping to put another 360 rad up top, but I was unable to due to the fittings hitting the motherboard's large I/O shield.  Was only able to get the 240 rad by placing the fans on top of the rad on the outside of the case.  Luckly the 5000D has a nice cover on the top  The other 360 rad I was trying to mount up top was a EK Cool Stream PE.
> So far the temps on the CPU have still been good as I crunch/game with all cores set at 3.8 GHz @ 1.152 Vcore.  I probably should have had the 360 rad cooling the CPU and the 240 cooling the GPU, but oh well.
> Need to get a new desk though.  Kind of waiting until we buy as bigger house and I have a room to put it in.



Nice rig!  The pump looks a bit high in the loop.  Ideal location is the lowest part.  I see you cant do that, but I would see if you can get it lower than the gpu.


----------



## Norton (Jan 3, 2023)

A little project I'm working on with T-Slot aluminum to make a convertible tech bench/open air desktop/tower 

A bunch of pics for version 1.0 in the spoiler...


Spoiler


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi,
Keep that baby away from winos


----------



## Tropick (Jan 3, 2023)

Just finished up my first custom watercooling loop a couple weeks ago, so far so good!


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 3, 2023)

Worked on my set up this past weekend.  Only half of it is done (the workstation side), minus that stupid white cable coming from the WASD sign.  Gotta deal with that yet.  Up next, the gaming side.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 3, 2023)

Hi,
Yeah after a move I put my entertainment center back together a bit differently, pretty much the way it was supposed to be but played with water cooling first because I had the gear 
Now I can make an upper display shelf one day instead of the build in the way mounted to the back 
Little before and after also had my old acer 775 socket in there to playing around


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 3, 2023)

Tropick said:


> Just finished up my first custom watercooling loop a couple weeks ago, so far so good!
> View attachment 277357
> View attachment 277358
> View attachment 277359
> View attachment 277360


Purple for the win.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 4, 2023)

When Im bored unfortunately I still cant keep still. Took the biggest drill bit I could find and made a hole underneathe my mouse pad to pass through some unsightly cables.. now my Keyboard looks wireless lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2023)

Frizz said:


> When Im bored unfortunately I still cant keep still. Took the biggest drill bit I could find and made a hole underneathe my mouse pad to pass through some unsightly cables.. now my Keyboard looks wireless lol.
> 
> View attachment 277440View attachment 277438View attachment 277439


That whole setup is beautiful! Personally, cords don't create a bother. I view cords as a part of the wondrous tech I use and enjoy so much. More power to you though, your system rocks!


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 4, 2023)

Frizz said:


> When Im bored unfortunately I still cant keep still. Took the biggest drill bit I could find and made a hole underneathe my mouse pad to pass through some unsightly cables.. now my Keyboard looks wireless lol.


I feel ya.  Short attention spaner here too.  Constantly on the move.  PC modding relaxes me.


----------



## yunke (Jan 4, 2023)

My modded tower 100








						Thermaltake tower 100 custom carbon fiber panel. Dual radiator
					

All pictures, details and updates of this build by Yukss FPV posted on builds.gg




					builds.gg


----------



## darrenj (Jan 5, 2023)

Yo Techpoweruppers I need some opinions

This is a WIP- Work in progress.
Just replaced my XTIA Xpro-L case with the newly released Thermaltake Tt Core P3 TG Pro snow white
It's not finished yet, reconsidering radiator placements (top or front?)
And I have a Zotac 4080 coming soon
QUESTION! Should I keep the clear tubing or go with black tubing?
Glossy black or flat black?


----------



## Tropick (Jan 5, 2023)

darrenj said:


> Yo Techpoweruppers I need some opinions
> 
> This is a WIP- Work in progress.
> Just replaced my XTIA Xpro-L case with the newly released Thermaltake Tt Core P3 TG Pro snow white
> ...


I personally like clear tubing because it takes on the color of whatever lighting you have in the case without having to buy it separately, however I have heard that the black EK ZMT tubing is also really nice and very resilient.

Also sick build


----------



## Frizz (Jan 5, 2023)

darrenj said:


> Yo Techpoweruppers I need some opinions
> 
> This is a WIP- Work in progress.
> Just replaced my XTIA Xpro-L case with the newly released Thermaltake Tt Core P3 TG Pro snow white
> ...



Very much personal preference from here. The current setup youve got is nice! The clear tubing almost gives it a chromelike effect due to the white and purple colors youre using, looks sweet as!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2023)

A couple of builds I finished around the holidays.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2023)

darrenj said:


> Yo Techpoweruppers I need some opinions
> 
> This is a WIP- Work in progress.
> Just replaced my XTIA Xpro-L case with the newly released Thermaltake Tt Core P3 TG Pro snow white
> ...


Hi,
Nice but this isn't a question thread 
Besides there are lots of different brands of clear tubing plus colored.
I'd suggest creating a build thread so we can all see the progress/....


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 5, 2023)

sneekypeet said:


> A couple of builds I finished around the holidays. View attachment 277678
> 
> View attachment 277679


First one looks great, too bad the GPU chased off the rad to the top.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2023)

Veseleil said:


> First one looks great, too bad the GPU chased off the rad to the top.


Keeps it out of the way of swapping RAM, so it was sort of a win in the end.


----------



## Frizz (Friday at 12:29 AM)

Ended up making my monitor and soundbar wireless too


----------



## tabascosauz (Friday at 12:48 AM)

Frizz said:


> View attachment 277438



Damn, my comp made a cameo in yours!   PC within a PC

I love the colours in your setup. I can never keep my desk(s) surface as neat as yours. Somehow the odd tool here and part there always ends up strewn about.


----------



## Frizz (Friday at 1:03 AM)

tabascosauz said:


> Damn, my comp made a cameo in yours!   PC within a PC
> 
> I love the colours in your setup. I can never keep my desk(s) surface as neat as yours. Somehow the odd tool here and part there always ends up strewn about.


Thanks! My desk only stays this way for photos, also I keep forgetting to close the tabs on my browser before taking photos luckily didn't have my crypto pages open


----------



## Veseleil (Friday at 10:30 AM)

Frizz said:


> Ended up making my monitor and soundbar wireless too View attachment 277744View attachment 277745View attachment 277746View attachment 277747


Is that a 34" monitor? I guess not, but I'm curious.


----------



## Frizz (Friday at 3:17 PM)

Veseleil said:


> Is that a 34" monitor? I guess not, but I'm curious.


38" Alienware





						Alienware 38 Curved Gaming Monitor -  AW3821DW | Dell Australia
					

Dive into your game and be immersed like never before with this 38-inch curved gaming monitor that features WQHD resolution and superior IPS technology.



					www.dell.com
				




Im considering moving to a 42" LG C2 Oled though..


----------



## Veseleil (Friday at 3:25 PM)

Frizz said:


> Im considering moving to a 42" LG C2 Oled though..


I understand the appeal, but I can't help but wonder how would it feel at that size (if we consider the same seating position) and not being curved. Would the picture quality on the edges suffer from the sharp view angle.


----------



## freeagent (Friday at 3:32 PM)

Veseleil said:


> I understand the appeal, but I can't help but wonder how would it feel at that size (if we consider the same seating position) and not being curved. Would the picture quality on the edges suffer from the sharp view angle.


I sit 8 or 9 feet from my screen, it’s great! It’s only a 50 though. Maybe a 55 can’t remember.. pretty sure it’s 50.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Friday at 4:00 PM)

Norton said:


> A little project I'm working on with T-Slot aluminum to make a convertible tech bench/open air desktop/tower
> 
> A bunch of pics for version 1.0 in the spoiler...
> 
> ...


That's neat.  Do you have a parts list.  I've always wanted to do something like this.


----------



## Frizz (Friday at 4:21 PM)

Veseleil said:


> I understand the appeal, but I can't help but wonder how would it feel at that size (if we consider the same seating position) and not being curved. Would the picture quality on the edges suffer from the sharp view angle.


Yes I believe from this point it would be wholistically based on seating position viewing angles etc as if you sit too close to that big a screen at least for me id suffer non stop motion sickness .

The only reason Im considering the move is I found myself uninstalling "some" games within 5 minutes due to no 21:9 support which goes against the purpose of my setup


----------



## freeagent (Friday at 6:53 PM)

I kinda like this look minus the rainbow  






It’s a bit close to the glass..





Edit:

Ok, so I think there might be too much air pressure with all three on the cooler, the blades or motors make a really weird noise starting at 1200rpm and finally disappearing at 3000rpm. It’s like the blades are flexing all over the place and applying the leverage to the hub. Purely speculation on my part though, I have never heard any fans make that noise.

So two it is.. it actually works pretty well.. I have them limited to 2500rpm like my TY-143.


----------



## Veseleil (Friday at 7:04 PM)

freeagent said:


> It’s a bit close to the glass..
> 
> View attachment 277908


We're all been there, once at least.  Any noticeable difference in temps compared to stock?


----------



## freeagent (Friday at 7:11 PM)

Veseleil said:


> We're all been there, once at least.  Any noticeable difference in temps compared to stock?


Oh yeah, the heat pipes on my TS140P were a business card away from me not being able to mount the glass on my Meshify C 

Yeah about 5c or so on the top end.. and a lot more noise lol


----------



## jallenlabs (Friday at 11:02 PM)

So close to finishing... details, details and well, OCD doesn't help at all, lol.  Maybe some more lighting?  Anyway, here is the full gaming and productivity set up.


----------



## argon (Sunday at 10:58 PM)

got some led strips free from the order...........don't have time to put them.... just look at my pc atm


----------



## Bokinator (Sunday at 11:31 PM)

Haven’t posted my pc here since 2007, so it’s a good time to update 


Intel i9 13900KF @ 6GHz 
Zotac RTX 4090 @ 3GHz 
Gigabyte Z790 Aorus Master
32GB G.Skill TridentZ5 DDR5 6400
2x Samsung 980 Pro 2TB Gen 4 NVMe
Corsair RM1000e
Hyte Y60 case

I used a 3rd party riser to keep the 4090 away from the glass, as the stock riser puts it up against the glass too much


----------



## argon (Monday at 8:57 PM)

@Bokinator my hyte brother!


----------



## Space Lynx (Tuesday at 4:09 AM)

HammerON said:


> Upgraded to a 4090. Was able to get the PNY version and slap a Alphacool waterblock on it thanks to it having a reference design.  Haven't broke 45 C yet.  I was hoping to put another 360 rad up top, but I was unable to due to the fittings hitting the motherboard's large I/O shield.  Was only able to get the 240 rad by placing the fans on top of the rad on the outside of the case.  Luckly the 5000D has a nice cover on the top  The other 360 rad I was trying to mount up top was a EK Cool Stream PE.
> So far the temps on the CPU have still been good as I crunch/game with all cores set at 3.8 GHz @ 1.152 Vcore.  I probably should have had the 360 rad cooling the CPU and the 240 cooling the GPU, but oh well.
> Need to get a new desk though.  Kind of waiting until we buy as bigger house and I have a room to put it in.
> View attachment 277132View attachment 277133View attachment 277134



I just noticed you have the Audio Technica ATH-AD700's, those are what got me into the hobby initially, so cool that you still have a pair. My favorite pair now is the Philips SHP-9500 running on my Asgard 2. My second favorite is the HD58X Senn. 

On topic:  my PC right now is all torn apart, waiting on someone to sell a used 5800 x3d cpu.



Bokinator said:


> Haven’t posted my pc here since 2007, so it’s a good time to update
> 
> 
> Intel i9 13900KF @ 6GHz
> ...



That is one sweet rig, nice!


----------



## jallenlabs (Tuesday at 11:05 PM)

Made this quick video of my setup...


----------



## tabascosauz (Tuesday at 11:42 PM)

No more brown, no more gamer text, no more RGB, just sleek and no-nonsense as Caselabs should be.


----------



## Chomiq (Yesterday at 11:04 AM)

tabascosauz said:


> No more brown, no more gamer text, no more RGB, just sleek and no-nonsense as Caselabs should be.
> 
> View attachment 278487


That ssd sticker though...


----------



## tabascosauz (Yesterday at 11:10 AM)

Chomiq said:


> That ssd sticker though...



Hey, it could be worse. At least it's not mr. moai emoji staring back at you 



I really wish I could find my old Intel SSD 530 though. I've been looking for years. That was a gorgeous little thing.


----------



## freeagent (Yesterday at 1:18 PM)

I’ve also removed some of my RGB, still have some left but is set to dark right now.





I tossed and turned about the fans for a bit.. I have them limited so that they are only a little bit louder than what I had in there before. Too bad TY-143 is the only 140mm fan that I have that will just snap into place, at least it doesn’t need screws


----------



## INSTG8R (Yesterday at 3:12 PM)

New addition I got over the holidays in the UK. Red Devil 6950XT


----------



## P4-630 (Yesterday at 3:14 PM)

INSTG8R said:


> New addition I got over the holidays in the UK. Red Devil 6950XT
> View attachment 278588


More like a Blue/White/Black Devil...  

Enjoy!


----------



## INSTG8R (Yesterday at 3:15 PM)

freeagent said:


> I’ve also removed some of my RGB, still have some left but is set to dark right now.
> 
> View attachment 278583
> 
> I tossed and turned about the fans for a bit.. I have them limited so that they are only a little bit louder than what I had in there before. Too bad TY-143 is the only 140mm fan that I have that will just snap into place, at least it doesn’t need screws


Much love for Noctua Industrials  my rig is cooled by the 2K models



P4-630 said:


> More like a Blue/White/Black Devil...
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah the Blue comes up white in the pics and the ports are backlit Red which can't be changed which is minor annoyance


----------



## khemist (Yesterday at 5:24 PM)

tabascosauz said:


> No more brown, no more gamer text, no more RGB, just sleek and no-nonsense as Caselabs should be.
> 
> View attachment 278487



Very nice, let's see what they come out with now the company has been bought, i had a BH7.


----------



## Arco (Yesterday at 5:33 PM)

Veseleil said:


> I understand the appeal, but I can't help but wonder how would it feel at that size (if we consider the same seating position) and not being curved. Would the picture quality on the edges suffer from the sharp view angle.


It's awesome. I have a FO48U and the 92 PPI isn't the worst. I do recommend turning the UI up to 150% scale in games and maybe moving it closer to the center depending on the game. 

@Frizz Nice setup! I like those little small portable screens. I have it to block the center wiring where everything goes from desk to screen level.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Yesterday at 6:14 PM)

I have changed a few bits in my PC...


----------



## S456 (Yesterday at 7:55 PM)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have changed a few bits in my PC...


Is that some kind of pentagram drawn on the multi-socket? 
I see that you don't seem to have any loyalty to a particular brand! Do you consider brand much at all out of interest, or is it mainly specs and prices?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Yesterday at 9:11 PM)

S456 said:


> Is that some kind of pentagram drawn on the multi-socket?
> I see that you don't seem to have any loyalty to a particular brand! Do you consider brand much at all out of interest, or is it mainly specs and prices?


My 4 year old son has a particular skill in drawing these symbols 
I care about price/quality/performance balance...


----------



## Kissamies (Yesterday at 11:11 PM)

Got new video cables (2m DP and 2m DP-DVI) so now I can have my PC on the floor again. Also freed up the HDMI for VR headset.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Yesterday at 11:29 PM)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have changed a few bits in my PC...View attachment 278619View attachment 278620


GGs in Halo?


----------



## Arco (Today at 12:45 PM)

Specs:
Case: Fractal Design Torrent Black Tempered Glass
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 7950X
GPU: Gigabyte 4090 Gaming OC
Mobo: ASRock X670E Steel Legend
Ram: G.SKILL Flare X5 Series AMD EXPO 2 x 16GB DDR5 6000@CL36
CPU Cooler: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420
SSD: WD 1TB SN770, P41 Plat 2 TB, Sk Hynix gold SATA 500 GB, and then a 1 TB USB HDD.
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower GF3 850W
Screen: AORUS FO48U 48"

It's pretty much completely done, I'll do some cable management in a few days. Everything worked first try which is very nice! I'm a non-RGB person and to be honest, would rather have a steel case. Runs anything perfectly, even KSP which is horribly unoptimized. Going to do some BIOs changes soon to tune and limit power draw. Make sure you have a fire extinguisher handy with this.


----------



## jallenlabs (Today at 6:01 PM)

Some more pics of my workstation.  Carbon came in.  Still waiting for my L shaped aluminum bar to come in which will be painted black and fit the front.  Then it should be done, I think.


----------

